# ROG Crosshair VI overclocking thread



## elmor

Major issues and solutions


*Random BIOS updating message killing boards* (fixed in BIOS 0902/1001/0038 and newer)

Please update ASAP to 0902 or newer. Using this BIOS do not go above 1.20V on the CPU SOC Voltage. Before updating, restore CMOS default settings and make sure CPU SOC Voltage is below 1.0V (recommended value 0.95V), or use USB BIOS Flashback. *By now this issue should be considered solved* as all boards leaving the factory since March are delivered with a safe BIOS.


*EK Predator & Supremacy backplate issue*

Using the EK Predator or Supremacy rubber gasket causes the board not to turn on or become unstable. Contact EK directly for a replacement. *Shouldn't be an issue any more as it only affected the first batch of AM4 updated kits being sent out.


Voltage readings*

The readings from the Super I/O chip have an error of +/- 22mV. This means you might see for example DRAM Voltage reading 1.375V instead of the 1.400V set. It's a readout error, not an actual error. If you measure the voltage with a DMM it's will be very close to 1.400V. SIO readings are what you're seeing in BIOS and AiSuite, or under "CROSSHAIR VI HERO (ITE8665E)" in HWInfo. The most accurate CPU Voltage reading will be from SVI2 TFN which is reporting the voltage the VRM controller is seeing.

Additionally some will freak out because of seeing CPU Voltage up to 1.55V in BIOS and OS at default settings. This is the default AMD behavior when CPB is Enabled. If up to two cores are loaded, the CPU will boost to a higher frequency with higher voltage (on 1800X up to 4.1 GHz 1.55V). If more cores are loaded, the frequency and voltage will drop. It's not dangerous and as stated, AMD spec.


*Temperature readings* (fixed in 1001 and later)

Tctl readings can be off on 0902, to fix set Sense Mi Skew = Enabled and Sense MI offset = 272. Most reliable sensor is the CPU sensor reading from SIO (listed under Crosshair VI Hero in HWInfo64). *New BIOSes should be OK with defaults SenseMi Skew setting of 272.*

If you have problems with fan speeds and/or very off temperature readings (-79*C and the like), make sure it's not caused by any third-party monitoring software on your system. HWInfo is safe since a few months, latest beta of AIDA should also be OK.


*DRAM Ratios above 2666*

Higher than 2666 DRAM Ratios only work using 2x8GB Samsung B-based DRAM. Using other configurations you have to rely on REFCLK to increase your DRAM frequency from that point. * *With later updates being able to adjust ProcODT it's possible to tune a broader range of IC's and densities using 2933 and 3200 MHz DRAM Ratios.* Check the memory list below for tips on how to get there. Furthermore we'll have a *major update from AMD coming sometime in May which should further improve the chance to hit high DRAM frequency.


Fan Control* (fixed in 1001/0038 and newer)

0902 breaks fan control for AiSuite/DIP5. Update to 1001 to fix. *Still a few issues, please help report in the form below to speed up our debugging process.


Aura software and RGB sticks corrupting SPD*

If you're using out Aura software and have compatible RGB sticks installed, please make sure you're not running any other software which is reading SPD (CPU-Z, HWMonitor, HWInfo32/64, SIV, AIDA64, Speedfan etc) or you might end up with a corrupted SPD. Most of the time they will still work fine, but there's a slight chance your sticks might become unusable. It's currently being investigated on our side, until then I have to recommend to uninstall Aura until we've fully assessed the situation. From what I've learned it's a bug present with several different vendors and combinations of both motherboards and DRAM modules.

This has been fixed from Aura version 1.04.42. Also make sure CPU-Z is version 1.79.1 or newer. HWMonitor should follow CPU-Z but not sure from which version, I recommend updating to the latest. HWINFO/SIV and AIDA64 are safe.


*Cold boot issues and AMD CBS reset after DRAM training fails (F9 POST code)*

Due to the way DRAM settings are implemented by AMD, we currently have no way to apply anything but default voltages at boot after removing standby power from the board. On top of that, if DRAM training fails (showing F9 on the Q-code display), all AMD CBS settings are currently reset to defaults and we're currently not detecting when this happens. This can result in the user suddenly running at default memory speed and timings, without being aware of what happened. Additionally any settings in AMD CBS like Global C-states or custom P-state settings will have to be entered again. We have a workaround microcontroller firmware which always starts the system with 90 MHz REFCLK and 1.35V DRAM voltage which should help most systems to successfully boot from a full power off without issues. To test it, first make sure your system boots up without problems after setting 90 MHz REFCLK on you current BIOS. If that works, clear CMOS and flash *BIOS 0003* (SHA256 85a89c66813a0369dd2718a4f5e11d957ffae80410445155758b4f1a3a39899f) using either EZFlash or USB BIOS Flashback. It will show the "Bios is updating" message which became synonymous with boards bricking, but don't worry, it will flash successfully this time. After the process is complete and you're booted into BIOS, you can revert to whatever previous BIOS was working well for you. This fix will still be applied. Just make sure you're manually setting REFCLK (BCLK Frequency) 100 MHz or your preferred setting. If left at Auto you might end up still running at 90 MHz.


*P-state settings under AMD CBS*

There are currently several bugs in AMD CBS related to P-state overclocking. An additional problem is that the settings are reset whenever DRAM training has failed (see above). *Beware of this issue and expect your CPU Core Voltage to be default P0 VID + CPU Core Voltage offset + SMU increase from XFR when this happens. To be safe we recommend using Manual mode for CPU Core Voltage when overclocking.* If you still want overclock with P-stated enabled, our current recommendation is to leave CPU Core Voltage offset at Auto or +0.00625, set P0/P1/P2 to Custom but keep the default values under AMD CBSS, and relay on our OS software ASUS ZenStates listed below for P-state control.

*Q-codes*

Common Q-codes you might run into are listed at the end of the Extreme overclocking guide along with other useful information even if you don't intend to push your system to its limits. It's a recommended read for all users new to the AM4 platform. *Please be aware that the C6H Manual currently isn't accurate when it comes to describing Q-codes*. Also note that they're usually not error codes but status codes outputted for debug reasons at certain stages during the boot process.

ROG Crosshair VI Hero



Disclamer: All information/software/firmware available here is provided as is, with no warranties and often in beta stage. Use at your own risk. Don't flash a non-official BIOS from here if you're not prepared to take additional steps to recover to your previous state.


*BIOS Flashing instructions and info*

Recommended procedure for BIOS flashing is to first reset to default settings by clearing CMOS, after which you enter the BIOS and update the BIOS using the integrated EZFlash3 tool.If your board fails to start after flashing, first try a CMOS clear again. If it still doesn't work, you can attempt to recover using our USB BIOS Flashback feature, instructions are provided below.

After BIOS 1107, flashing back to an older version is blocked from EZFlash to prevent users to go back to buggy versions. If you still feel you're better served with an older BIOS version, you can use the USB BIOS Flashback feature. Put the BIOS you wish to flash to the board on a FAT32 formatted USB flash drive named as "C6H.CAP". Note the order of the letters and make sure you don't add double file extensions. Then plug the drive in the bottom USB2.0 port (back-I/O, black color) and hold the USB BIOS Flashback button for a few seconds. The button should start flashing and continue to do so for about 3-4 minutes. If it doesn't double check that your CPU is installed properly in the socket, that your board has standby power (power and reset buttons light up) and that you prepared the flash drive properly.

You can check this video by lordzed83 for instructions on how to use USB BIOS Flashback 





*BIOS*

Releases available here *http://www.mediafire.com/folder/xcheoyf3gq1e4/Release* . Read the thread for details.

Beta BIOS 6101


PinnaclePi-1.0.0.2a (supports Ryzen 2)
DOCP Profile 1-5 removed
BCLK Divider is back
S3 resume stuck at E3 when overclocking fixed
Q-Fan Tuning fix for DC mode

*http://www.mediafire.com/file/mcaddycuqdc491i/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-6101.zip* sha256 1cdd6c8913b63a32226824df8c8c328ff75248ebe3ecf24d0c2d394ce0198b72
*http://www.mediafire.com/file/4o199n5gf8w9ewd/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-6101.zip* sha256 8990f33b333afa69520883cb6793628e972378b13ba3307ecc58b55c28d40646
*http://www.mediafire.com/file/z9dss6x8tnvhccf/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-6101.zip* sha256 b213d1c20d14f92046f51a2b61499832459a6ac0a9670866c2230511c846834f


*Other collaterals*

*ASUS ZenStates 0.2.2* Allows for P-state adjustments in the OS, including applying settings at start. If you're on AGESA older than 1004 (BIOS 1002 and older), you need to enable HPET in order to change P0 ratio without glitches. (SHA 256 40e1780194a177523abf6025060c27ff8f2ae9e9e30490ba1fb43d0d32cfd2cc)
*C6H XOC guide v05* Targeted to extreme overclockers but also has useful information for ambient and daily use
*C6H OC Pack 0302* Has some tools mainly for benchmarking and extreme overclocking (also W7 USB drivers) (SHA256 bcdeacdae5e4f7abaa380b4bf5bce89239d778b93faed1c59de4a12614fde4e3)
First thing you should know is that this platform (AM4 overall) is very rushed and will keep improving through the coming months through firmware updates, this goes for all MB vendors. AFAIK the C6H is the only motherboard available at launch which is able to get the most out of the platform due to adjustable reference clock. *edit: Was true at launch, we still believe you have the highest chance of reaching the spec of your DRAM kit on our board, check the memory list for more info. You might be interested to know that the average frequency our users have reported their system running at is 3011 MHz, if only counting AGESA 1004a BIOSes the number is over 3200 MHz (some really successful users pushing above 3600 MHZ is pushing up the average).

DRAM overclocking data collection

Please answer this form with your results *https://goo.gl/forms/zSycLSBqPhSgoWO72*



*DRAM selection*

Recommended DRAM configuration at the moment is 2x8GB Samsung B-die based DIMMs which will yield the best performance (3300-3466 CL14 24/7) and least issues. Worst configuration is dual-rank 2x16GB, especially Hynix-based DRAM (4xSR is best at the moment if you need 32GB and high speed). See the XOC guide for further details.




*Geekbench 3 memory/timing scaling*

So what's the main case for the C6H except for getting records on LN2? DRAM performance. Below data is at fixed 3.7GHz CPU frequency.





Note that these results are for reference only and should be taken as an indicator but the trend-line is clear. 2666 and above ratios can only use even CAS Latency numbers which is why it's running 2933 @ 14-13-13-13-36. The last 3466 CL14 data point is using the 2400 DRAM ratio but at 144.4 MHz reference clock which yields tighter sub-timings. These are all attainable 24/7 memory frequencies (3466 might be a stretch on some systems). Screenshots available *here* for verification and comparison.

Bug reports

Please help us squash bugs by filling out our form *https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeWovVLyETJTI4-6r0h5SDzj8muLTjAGfoszKqZoySBOb684w/viewform*


Feel free to ask questions and share your experiences below. And for full disclosure I work for ROG MB R&D.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Thanks for this Elmor, will be using it when I get mine up and running.

I had an issue with my board, started off displaying an "8" or "B" Q-Code, I tried for several hours to get it to even post, manual never had any data of what those Q-Codes are or the 30 and 46 codes I would occasionally get.

Any ideas?


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Thanks for this Elmor, will be using it when I get mine up and running.
> 
> I had an issue with my board, started off displaying an "8" or "B" Q-Code, I tried for several hours to get it to even post, manual never had any data of what those Q-Codes are or the 30 and 46 codes I would occasionally get.
> 
> Any ideas?


Post codes are in the XOC guide. 8 is equivalent to 00 on other platforms, means your CPU is not operational. Check if it's seated properly and a DMM to check if Core & SOC voltages are coming up.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Thanks for this Elmor, will be using it when I get mine up and running.
> 
> I had an issue with my board, started off displaying an "8" or "B" Q-Code, I tried for several hours to get it to even post, manual never had any data of what those Q-Codes are or the 30 and 46 codes I would occasionally get.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> Post codes are in the XOC guide. 8 is equivalent to 00 on other platforms, means your CPU is not operational. Check if it's seated properly and a DMM to check if Core & SOC voltages are coming up.
Click to expand...

I just noticed them when you posted, seating was good but I've heard a little extra downward pressure on the CPU itself might help, that true?

No DMM here I'm afraid.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I just noticed them when you posted, seating was good but I've heard a little extra downward pressure on the CPU itself might help, that true?
> 
> No DMM here I'm afraid.


You shouldn't need extra pressure. Try reseating the CPU, just press lightly on the IHS while lowering the lever after seating the CPU. What about these leds, on or off?


----------



## FLCLimax

Hmm


----------



## AlphaC

Any idea on EVGA SuperSC performance (*http://www.microcenter.com/product/459741/16GB_2_x_8GB_DDR4-3000_(PC4-24000)_CL15_Desktop_Memory_Kit* and *http://www.microcenter.com/product/459742/16GB_2_x_8GB_DDR4-3200_PC4-25600_CL16_Desktop_Memory_Kit*) vs Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 (Vengeance LPX CL15 DDR4-3000) performance? (*https://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Vengeance-3000MHz-Desktop-Memory/dp/B0134EW7G8/*)

From Gigabyte manual for Gaming 5:
CORSAIR 8GB 1Rx8 CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 ver 5.30 SKhynix 15-17-17-35 1.35V

I can't find the specs for the EVGA memory anywhere.

edit: from Asrock the Gskill modules supported
DDR4 3200 8GB G.Skill F4-3200CL14D-16GBTZ SS 2pcs .... Trident Z
DDR4 3200 8GB G.Skill F4-3200CL14D-16GFXR SS 2pcs
DDR4 3200 8GB G.Skill F4-3200CL14D-16GFX SS 2pcs
DDR4 3200 8GB G.Skill F4-3200C16-8GTZR SS 2pcs ... Trident Z
DDR4 3000 8GB G.Skill F4-3000C16D-16GISB SS 2pcs ... Aegis
DDR4 3000 4GB G.Skill F4-3000C15Q-16GRR SS 2pcs ...4GB sticks :/

* F4-3200C14D-16GFX also listed on *MSI* for 3200MHz but supposedly hynix modules :S
F4-3200C14Q2-64GTZ, F4-3200C14D-16GFX on *Xpower* page

*listed on ASUS CH VI Hero QVL for 3200MHz (single side, 14-14-14-34, 1.35V):
F4-3200C14D-16GVR ... Ripjaws V
F4-3200C14D-16GVK ... Ripjaws V
F4-3200C14D-16GTZ ... Trident Z
F4-3200C14D-16GTZKW ... Trident Z
F4-3200C14D-16GTZKY ... Trident Z
F4-3200C14D-6GTZKO
F4-3200C14D-16GTZSW ... Trident Z
F4-3200C14D-16GTZSK ... Trident Z

edit: I believe we need to wait for Flare X from G-Skill ,
*http://www.gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-announces-flare-x-series-and-fortis-series-ddr4-memory-for-amd-ryzen*
" G.SKILL's R&D team achieved an impressive overclock on a 64GB (*4x16GB*) kit to frequencies of DDR4-3200MHz at ultra-low timings of CL14-14-14-34"
"Further pushing the boundaries of 16GB (2x8GB) memory kits on the AM4 platform, G.SKILL tuned it to a blistering fast DDR4-3466MHz CL 16-16-16-36."


----------



## JackCY

I would not buy any of those RAM. Look for some other better ones. 3000-3200 CL14-16 should be a good sweet spot for DDR4. Avoid Hynix.
EVGA RAM, seeing that first time, wouldn't touch. Corsair has Hynix so no either.


----------



## gupsterg

@elmor

Thank you for thread and info







, looking forward to my new build of R7 1700 with CH6







.


----------



## Dominican

anyone running DDR4 3000 To 3600 ?????

Looking to get F4-3000C16D-16GTZR


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dominican*
> 
> anyone running DDR4 3000 To 3600 ?????
> 
> Looking to get F4-3000C16D-16GTZR


I am

*http://valid.x86.fr/qmfrkd*


----------



## gupsterg

Nice







. What was stock voltage of your 1700?


----------



## ManofGod1000

I have the Prime X370 Pro and I have to admit, this FID/DID * 200 has me completely lost. I want to clock my 1700x to 4Ghz but I have not a clue how to do it with this fid and did stuff. :/ Any help would be appreciated. All other boards, Intel and AMD that I have overclocked on were all simple multiplier values.


----------



## RyzenChrist

Well hello bios 5803. I've been running 5704


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> I have the Prime X370 Pro and I have to admit, this FID/DID * 200 has me completely lost. I want to clock my 1700x to 4Ghz but I have not a clue how to do it with this fid and did stuff. :/ Any help would be appreciated. All other boards, Intel and AMD that I have overclocked on were all simple multiplier values.


Where are you seeing this? Can you show a picture or screenshot? BIOS or software should give you multipliers in 0.25 steps.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Where are you seeing this? Can you show a picture or screenshot? BIOS or software should give you multipliers in 0.25 steps.


It shows if I set the custom core ratio to manual. However, I figured out if I leave that alone, I can set the ratio to what I need, thanks. FX was *200 and I have to get used to the fact that Ryzen uses *100 like Intel does.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Thanks for this Elmor, will be using it when I get mine up and running.
> 
> I had an issue with my board, started off displaying an "8" or "B" Q-Code, I tried for several hours to get it to even post, manual never had any data of what those Q-Codes are or the 30 and 46 codes I would occasionally get.
> 
> Any ideas?


it might be the ram. i have corsairs vengeance led 3000mhz kit myself and i will get the 8 code and occasionally other random codes like 51 if i set my ram to anything other than 2133mhz. in ai tweaker i had set to docp standard which tried to set the xmp profile of 3000mhz. i tried pressure and resetting while applying pressure to the ihs too but the only thing that, at least so far, seems to work is the ram speeds. i'm also using a corsair h110i.

i saw another person on the asus offical crosshair vi forums claim a similar issue, code 8 but he said "pressure" caused it to boot so idk.

also have you tried updating the bios using the flashback thing?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I would not buy any of those RAM. Look for some other better ones. 3000-3200 CL14-16 should be a good sweet spot for DDR4. Avoid Hynix.
> EVGA RAM, seeing that first time, wouldn't touch. Corsair has Hynix so no either.


Hynix are not too bad. Can reach 3200 C15 with a little work and 2666 CL12 with some Voltage. Even Micron chips can be tuned for a sweet 2666MHz.

Nice thread @elmor


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> it might be the ram. i have corsairs vengeance led 3000mhz kit myself and i will get the 8 code and occasionally other random codes like 51 if i set my ram to anything other than 2133mhz. in ai tweaker i had set to docp standard which tried to set the xmp profile of 3000mhz. i tried pressure and resetting while applying pressure to the ihs too but the only thing that, at least so far, seems to work is the ram speeds. i'm also using a corsair h110i.
> 
> i saw another person on the asus offical crosshair vi forums claim a similar issue, code 8 but he said "pressure" caused it to boot so idk.
> 
> also have you tried updating the bios using the flashback thing?


If you don't get any other code than 8 when attempting to power on it's not the memory.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hynix are not too bad. Can reach 3200 C15 with a little work and 2666 CL12 with some Voltage. Even Micron chips can be tuned for a sweet 2666MHz.
> 
> Nice thread @elmor


Do you mean in general or specifically on AM4 platform? 2666 at low latency should work for Hynix but I wouldn't be so sure about higher frequency at the moment.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Do you mean in general or specifically on AM4 platform? 2666 at low latency should work for Hynix but I wouldn't be so sure about higher frequency at the moment.


In general (X99 on the early days) for now. But yeah, 2666 is a good place to for them.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> If you don't get any other code than 8 when attempting to power on it's not the memory.
> Do you mean in general or specifically on AM4 platform? 2666 at low latency should work for Hynix but I wouldn't be so sure about higher frequency at the moment.


well so far all i've gotten has been 8 (mostly) and 51 (two - three times?) and so far at least, only when i try to set the ram to 3000mhz via ai tweaker with docp standard. when it happens its when its cycling numbers and then just hangs at those two. if i set ai tweaker to default and leave ram settings to auto, again, so far, it boosts just fine.

i'm on beta 5704 bios. first thing i did after putting everything together was update to 5704 after the first bootup.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> well so far all i've gotten has been 8 (mostly) and 51 (two - three times?) and so far at least, only when i try to set the ram to 3000mhz via ai tweaker with docp standard. when it happens its when its cycling numbers and then just hangs at those two. if i set ai tweaker to default and leave ram settings to auto, again, so far, it boosts just fine.


I was referring to Sgt Bilko's situation.

In your case it seems indeed like unstable DRAM. Are they 2x8GB or 2x16GB sticks? Which bios are you on? Can you try manually setting timings to 16-16-16-16-38 and then try DRAM ratios in steps starting with 2400?


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I was referring to Sgt Bilko's situation.
> 
> In your case it seems indeed like unstable DRAM. Are they 2x8GB or 2x16GB sticks? Which bios are you on? Can you try manually setting timings to 16-16-16-16-38 and then try DRAM ratios in steps starting with 2400?


its 2x16gb sticks of corsair vengeance led 3000mhz cas 15 and beta bios 5704. i haven't tried to manually set. been scared honestly lol.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> its 2x16gb sticks of corsair vengeance led 3000mhz cas 15 and beta bios 5704. i haven't tried to manually set. been scared honestly lol.


As in the initial post 2x16GB is troublesome. And you definitely should update to 5803 if you want things to work smoother without manual tuning.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> As in the initial post 2x16GB is troublesome. And you definitely should update to 5803 if you want things to work smoother without manual tuning.


i'll give 5803 a try once i finish setting up windows.







though wonder why asus hasn't updated the download page to show 5803.


----------



## mus1mus

Beta state.


----------



## Driv3l

@elmor Given the issues with the CH6, would you still recommend this board, or do you think the MSI Titanium or Gigabyte Gaming K7 would be a better choice?


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driv3l*
> 
> @elmor Given the issues with the CH6, would you still recommend this board, or do you think the MSI Titanium or Gigabyte Gaming K7 would be a better choice?


Which issues in particular? Most stuff like SMT disable or DRAM capabilities are platform wide and not specific to the C6H.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I just noticed them when you posted, seating was good but I've heard a little extra downward pressure on the CPU itself might help, that true?
> 
> No DMM here I'm afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't need extra pressure. Try reseating the CPU, just press lightly on the IHS while lowering the lever after seating the CPU. What about these leds, on or off?
Click to expand...

I fixed it!

Turns out me using an EK waterblock was the problem, swapped over to a Noctua cooler and boots first time everytime, pretty sure it's something to do with the mounting hardware but I can't be sure.


----------



## Driv3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Which issues in particular? Most stuff like SMT disable or DRAM capabilities are platform wide and not specific to the C6H.


Quite a few folks have been having issues getting memory to OC, and some have had problems with not being able to boot, error codes etc.

It's possible that the reason for this is due to the CH6 being a lot more popular (and selling more), so we're seeing more instances of issues with these boards than others. Most do seem to get to some point of stability, but there are definite teething pains out the box.

I guess my question is.. if not the CH6, (and knowing what you do) would you go for the MSI Titanium or the Gigabyte if having to choose between them?

Thanks.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I was referring to Sgt Bilko's situation.
> 
> In your case it seems indeed like unstable DRAM. Are they 2x8GB or 2x16GB sticks? Which bios are you on? Can you try manually setting timings to 16-16-16-16-38 and then try DRAM ratios in steps starting with 2400?


Alright I updated to 5803 and so far tested 2400 and 2666mhz and both booted just fine at 1.2vs with 16-16-16-16-38. slowly making my way up lol. I do have some more questions though. what is core performance boost exactly? Is it some asus gimmick or a genuine, amd zen feature? and is performance bias worth enabling?

edit:
next jump from 2666mhz was 2933 and.. it wouldn't post even with cas 16. cycled through post codes for a bit and froze at F9.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driv3l*
> 
> Quite a few folks have been having issues getting memory to OC, and some have had problems with not being able to boot, error codes etc.
> 
> It's possible that the reason for this is due to the CH6 being a lot more popular (and selling more), so we're seeing more instances of issues with these boards than others. Most do seem to get to some point of stability, but there are definite teething pains out the box.
> 
> I guess my question is.. if not the CH6, (and knowing what you do) would you go for the MSI Titanium or the Gigabyte if having to choose between them?
> 
> Thanks.


Can't really respond to that unless you show me any specific issue. All boards definitely have DRAM issues above default.

Tricky question regarding the boards, the Titanium seems horribly overpriced without reason so probably the K7 then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> alright i updated to 5803 and so far tested 2400 and 2666mhz and both booted just fine at 1.2vs with 16-16-16-16-38. slowly making my way up lol. i do have some more questions though. what is core performance boost exactly? is it some asus gimmick or a genuine, amd zen feature? and is performance bias worth enabling?
> 
> edit:
> next jump from 2666mhz was 2933 and.. it wouldn't post even with cas 16. cycled through post codes for a bit and froze at F9.


So what you hit there is what's described above and in the guide, DRAM Ratio's above 2666 have issues with 2x16GB. F9 is DRAM training failed. Next step is to stay with the 2666 DRAM Ratio and instead increase REFCLK (BCLK Frequency).

CPB is the AMD equivalence of Intel's Turbo Boost. It's what makes your CPU Ratio increase during single threaded loads. Unfortunately we can't tune it so it doesn't work well when overclocking (only up to 102-103 BCLK Frequency at default settings). It's disabled automatically if left Auto and overclocking.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> CPB is the AMD equivalence of Intel's Turbo Boost. It's what makes your CPU Ratio increase during single threaded loads. *Unfortunately we can't tune it so it doesn't work well when overclocking* (only up to 102-103 BCLK Frequency at default settings). It's disabled automatically if left Auto and overclocking.


Shame, any likely hood in future UEFI releases?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Great Thread THX 

I have good times with my ASUS Sabertooth 990FX so i will go for Hero VI

I have this Gskill ( *https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16d-16gvk* ) it will be OK?


----------



## YVWM-47

So im not sure if i just have a good chip but i got my gskill trident z 3200 cl14 2x8gb memory running just fine no bios update just plug and play. albeit its running at cl16 instead of 14 right now but i haven't messed around in the bios at all. This is with an and 1800x stock clocks,


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Shame, any likely hood in future UEFI releases?


Can only wait and see, it's up to AMD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> Great Thread THX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have good times with my ASUS Sabertooth 990FX so i will go for Hero VI
> 
> I have this Gskill ( https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16d-16gvk ) it will be OK?


2x8GB should work at 3200 in most cases.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

ok, got my EK Predator working, had to remove the rubber punch out in the gasket that goes between the board and backplate.

after I did that all was well.

Still only getting 3.9Ghz out of this chip though, takes 1.44v just to boots into windows


----------



## littlestereo

What config (speed, timings and voltage) would you recommend running this kit at on a CH VI? https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232484


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> ok, got my EK Predator working, had to remove the rubber punch out in the gasket that goes between the board and backplate.
> 
> after I did that all was well.
> 
> Still only getting 3.9Ghz out of this chip though, takes 1.44v just to boots into windows


Wow that has to be the worst I've seen so far. R7 1700? Strange with these EK mounting issues, gonna have to look into that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littlestereo*
> 
> What config (speed, timings and voltage) would you recommend running this kit at on a CH VI? https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232484


BCLK Frequency = 112.5 MHz
DRAM Frequency = 3000 MHz (2666 ratio)

Timings 14-14-14-14-36

DRAM Voltage = 1.35V

If that works you can keep increasing BCLK Frequency until you get issues (probably around 3100-3200). When you've found the max DRAM frequency you can keep trying higher BCLK Frequency with lower DRAM ratio to further improve performance (eg 125 MHz with 2400 ratio or 140.6 MHz with 2133 ratio).


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> ok, got my EK Predator working, had to remove the rubber punch out in the gasket that goes between the board and backplate.
> 
> after I did that all was well.
> 
> Still only getting 3.9Ghz out of this chip though, takes 1.44v just to boots into windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that has to be the worst I've seen so far. R7 1700? Strange with these EK mounting issues, gonna have to look into that.
Click to expand...

Sorry, takes my 1700x 1.44v to boot into windows at 4.0, for 3.9 takes 1.387v to get stable, I should have expanded on that (been a long 2 days for me)

That's with my 2x8 Vengeance 3200c16 stick running at 2666c16 as well.

I won the lottery on my 7890k, I got a good 9590 as well so my luck with AMD was bound to run out at some point


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Sorry, takes my 1700x 1.44v to boot into windows at 4.0, for 3.9 takes 1.387v to get stable, I should have expanded on that (been a long 2 days for me)
> 
> That's with my 2x8 Vengeance 3200c16 stick running at 2666c16 as well.
> 
> I won the lottery on my 7890k, I got a good 9590 as well so my luck with AMD was bound to run out at some point


Ok, that seems to be about an average chip actually (at least for 1700X and 1700). Can you help build up some data on which sticks are working well? If you can get the part number (CPU-Z SPD tab will do) and report if they work at 2933 or 3200 ratios?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Sorry, takes my 1700x 1.44v to boot into windows at 4.0, for 3.9 takes 1.387v to get stable, I should have expanded on that (been a long 2 days for me)
> 
> That's with my 2x8 Vengeance 3200c16 stick running at 2666c16 as well.
> 
> I won the lottery on my 7890k, I got a good 9590 as well so my luck with AMD was bound to run out at some point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, that seems to be about an average chip actually (at least for 1700X and 1700). Can you help build up some data on which sticks are working well? If you can get the part number (CPU-Z SPD tab will do) and report if they work at 2933 or 3200 ratios?
Click to expand...

oh man....I was hoping for 4.0 :/



Corsair Vengeance LED 2x8GB 3200 16-18-18-36-2T

Does not work at the 2933 and 3200 ratios for me (have not tried additional voltage)


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> oh man....I was hoping for 4.0 :/
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair Vengeance LED 2x8GB 3200 16-18-18-36-2T
> 
> Does not work at the 2933 and 3200 ratios for me (have not tried additional voltage)


5803 BIOS? If you manually set timings to 16-16-16-16-36?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> oh man....I was hoping for 4.0 :/
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair Vengeance LED 2x8GB 3200 16-18-18-36-2T
> 
> Does not work at the 2933 and 3200 ratios for me (have not tried additional voltage)
> 
> 
> 
> 5803 BIOS? If you manually set timings to 16-16-16-16-36?
Click to expand...

Yes, 5803 BIOS and no, haven't tried manual timings, that for 2933 or 3200?


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yes, 5803 BIOS and no, haven't tried manual timings, that for 2933 or 3200?


Either, if it still doesn't work next step would be to see where you top out when increasing BCLK Frequency at 2666 ratio.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> oh man....I was hoping for 4.0 :/
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair Vengeance LED 2x8GB 3200 16-18-18-36-2T
> 
> Does not work at the 2933 and 3200 ratios for me (have not tried additional voltage)


damn as the 32gb 3200 vengeance led kit is single rank too. found out after looking at asus strix z270 qvl list with trying to find SS kits. looks like 2x16gb kits really do top off at 2666mhz.

edit:
i see corsair does make a 2666mhz 2x16gb kit. i see they set the cas to 16-18-18-18-35 @ 1.2vs so i guess safe bet for the 3000 and 3200 kit is to just run them at 2666mhz 16-18-....-35.
edit:
i've noticed if i leave core performance boost to auto or enable in the bios my voltage hovers around 1.41v's.. i've seen it spike to 1.46v's. if i disable it my voltage drops down to 1.17v - 1.2v's. what the









edit:
after going back into windows with core boost on cpu-z reports 1.4x volts too. thats crazy because didn't amd state 1.4+ volts isn't highly advise for 24/7 overclocking? try to keep it at 1.35vs and below?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yes, 5803 BIOS and no, haven't tried manual timings, that for 2933 or 3200?
> 
> 
> 
> Either, if it still doesn't work next step would be to see where you top out when increasing BCLK Frequency at 2666 ratio.
Click to expand...

Didn't work on either, will try out bclk a little later though. only tried bclk while trying to get 3.95Ghz, still nope.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> damn as the 32gb 3200 vengeance led kit is single rank too. found out after looking at asus strix z270 qvl list with trying to find SS kits. looks like 2x16gb kits really do top off at 2666mhz.
> 
> edit:
> i see corsair does make a 2666mhz 2x16gb kit. i see they set the cas to 16-18-18-18-35 @ 1.2vs so i guess safe bet for the 3000 and 3200 kit is to just run them at 2666mhz 16-18-....-35.
> edit:
> i've noticed if i leave core performance boost to auto or enable in the bios my voltage hovers around 1.41v's.. i've seen it spike to 1.46v's. if i disable it my voltage drops down to 1.17v - 1.2v's. what the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> running an 1700x too
> 
> edit:
> after going back into windows with core boost on cpu-z reports 1.4x volts too. thats crazy because didn't amd state 1.4+ volts isn't highly advise for 24/7 overclocking? try to keep it at 1.35vs and below?


That voltage behavior is normal. During single threaded load it will go up to 1.45v but during multi-threaded loads it will be a lower.


----------



## Ashura

+Rep Elmor, Thanks for all the great info!.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Sorry, takes my 1700x 1.44v to boot into windows at 4.0, for 3.9 takes 1.387v to get stable, I should have expanded on that (been a long 2 days for me)
> 
> That's with my 2x8 Vengeance 3200c16 stick running at 2666c16 as well.
> 
> I won the lottery on my 7890k, I got a good 9590 as well so my luck with AMD was bound to run out at some point


Aw man, Now I'm really nervous, Was hoping you'd do 4ghz @ under 1.4V.

Lets see how mine does, If only I could get some time


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I fixed it!
> 
> Turns out me using an EK waterblock was the problem, swapped over to a Noctua cooler and boots first time everytime, pretty sure it's something to do with the mounting hardware but I can't be sure.


Did you get the Evo Supremacy from performance-pcs that suppose to be AM4 compatible?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I fixed it!
> 
> Turns out me using an EK waterblock was the problem, swapped over to a Noctua cooler and boots first time everytime, pretty sure it's something to do with the mounting hardware but I can't be sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get the Evo Supremacy from performance-pcs that suppose to be AM4 compatible?
Click to expand...

I'm Aussie









I actually ordered an AM4 mounting kit + AM4 Waterblock direct form EK for it.

In this case I've been using the mounting kit as I wanted to check clearance on the Hero with it (some AM3 boards had issues) and I was kinda lazy.

The issue was the punchout for the rubber gasket that goes between the backplate and the board, once I removed that everything was just gravy









So make sure you remove that little centre cutout!


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm Aussie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually ordered an AM4 mounting kit + AM4 Waterblock direct form EK for it.
> 
> In this case I've been using the mounting kit as I wanted to check clearance on the Hero with it (some AM3 boards had issues) and I was kinda lazy.
> 
> The issue was the punchout for the rubber gasket that goes between the backplate and the board, once I removed that everything was just gravy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So make sure you remove that little centre cutout!


Ah, I c.

Hmm, well, the block I got from P-PCS mounts on the plate that's already installed on the board, doesn't come with one of it's own, and the EK manual attests that it should be installed that way, so hopefully it will work.

Side note: Newegg's customer services is in my blacklist for the next month. They messed up with shipping labels - the board was shipped on Friday and the board was returned by Fedex back to Newegg on Friday without ever living CA. Now, to just simply...re-shipping the package right away same day, Newegg elected to create an RMA for me, which means they will "inspect" the package etc per their procedures and then ship it again...sometime on Monday at the earliest, so instead of getting it by Tuesday, now I have noooo clue when I will receive it =\

P.S. this is just me ranting, as I have everything else ready to build the rig right now.


----------



## superchad

I have my 1700X overclocked to 3.8 with 2666 DDR4 CL15 (going to try 3.9 soon) i left voltages on auto (they are currently 1.373v to 1.395v and 1.356 under load)

Anyways any tips (without using LLC ideally) on how to get to 4.0GHz? as for voltage, should i use offset mode? auto? or manual voltage? and how much voltage should i use? should i increase bclk? and how much bclk can i use without affecting PCIe?what does Core Performance Boost due when you are overclocking? is it good or bad to have on? and what does the latest BIOS support that the current non beta BIOS does not?

also i have Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000 CL15 32GB (2x16GB) and from reading it looks like corsair tops out at 2666, is this true? could i lower my timings to 14 from 15 at 2666? and is there any way to get a little more out of it? could i give it looser timings and/or more voltage to get 3200? or am i out of luck and need different RAM?


----------



## muffins

so i replaced my 1700x with an 1800x since my local frys got more back in stock and replaced my 3000mhz vengeance led 32gb kit for a 16gb 3000mhz vengeance led kit and the 16gb kit works at 2933mhz with d.o.c.p standard! i'll wait till memory get ironed out more to pick up another 32gb kit.

on a side note i think i found another bug with the board. fan settings don't stick. doesn't matter if i set it to standard, turbo, or manually create a curve, it doesn't stick after exiting bios. i have to go back into bios and go to easy mode, click on fan settings, and click on all the options on the left to kick it back into place, and then exit the bios by exiting - not saving anything. i have to do this upon every reboot. i have my fans set to pwm mode if that makes a difference. i noticed this on 5704 and 5803. not sure about the shipped bios since i wiped it the moment i did my very first post.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> I have my 1700X overclocked to 3.8 with 2666 DDR4 CL15 (going to try 3.9 soon) i left voltages on auto (they are currently 1.373v to 1.395v and 1.356 under load)
> 
> Anyways any tips (without using LLC ideally) on how to get to 4.0GHz? as for voltage, should i use offset mode? auto? or manual voltage? and how much voltage should i use? should i increase bclk? and how much bclk can i use without affecting PCIe?what does Core Performance Boost due when you are overclocking? is it good or bad to have on? and what does the latest BIOS support that the current non beta BIOS does not?
> 
> also i have Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000 CL15 32GB (2x16GB) and from reading it looks like corsair tops out at 2666, is this true? could i lower my timings to 14 from 15 at 2666? and is there any way to get a little more out of it? could i give it looser timings and/or more voltage to get 3200? or am i out of luck and need different RAM?


so far it appears 16gb modules have issues running at anything higher than 2666mhz for both single and dual ranked dims. my previous 3000mhz dual ranked couldn't do it and sgt bilko single ranked 3200mhz appears to be the same as well.


----------



## AlexNJ

Hi Elmore, I'm the CPU guy for Custompcreview.com and I've been having a ton of issues with my crosshair VI, she's a beautiful board but just dealing with constant crashing. Hoping the new BIOS update increases stability. I had some questions regarding overclocking and memory performance. I have two DDR4 kits on hand and wanted recommendations on which to run.

I have a Patriot Viper 4 series at 2800MHz which I've been running at 2133 (stock timings) PV416G280C6K

I also have a Kingston HyperX Savage kit (Found a PDF here) http://www.kingston.com/dataSheets/HX424C14SBK4_64.pdf

Wondering which would be more stable and what I can hope to expect to push on these kits. Common sense is telling me the Kingston kit is going to fare worse.

Finally I keep getting memory management blue screens when I overclock, is there something simple I'm missing.

Thanks - Alex Stevens CPCR


----------



## jugs

When we're pushing the REFCLK should we use SATA or m.2 for storage?


----------



## motoray

How are you guys liking the board so far? I know everything is still being ironed out, but already like 5 reviewers have fried these boards. Got me worried about pulling the trigger. Thoughts?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> How are you guys liking the board so far? I know everything is still being ironed out, but already like 5 reviewers have fried these boards. Got me worried about pulling the trigger. Thoughts?


The board is beautiful but it does need some lovin which I fully expect to happen in the coming weeks


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> How are you guys liking the board so far? I know everything is still being ironed out, but already like 5 reviewers have fried these boards. Got me worried about pulling the trigger. Thoughts?


how did they fry them?


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> how did they fry them?


Most of them don't know. I know Jaytwocents his bricked, but he had a spare. But even his spare wouldn't work with a back plate on the ek supremacy (which is becoming a proven issue). The board just wont boot with it on as some have issues with on this forum. I am planning to run a block as well...... i guess i'll just give it another week and see what happens.


----------



## LuckyX2

First off, thanks for the thread.

Your guide says to always enable HPET. It seems that decreases performance though. Is there a way to have the low power states work and keep HPET off?

I have a C6H and 1700X and currently am struggling with power states. It boosts to 3.92GHz but only for a second and then falls right back to the base clock. It also doesn't downclock at idle, so it's always hot.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Most of them don't know. I know Jaytwocents his bricked, but he had a spare. But even his spare wouldn't work with a back plate on the ek supremacy (which is becoming a proven issue). The board just wont boot with it on as some have issues with on this forum. I am planning to run a block as well...... i guess i'll just give it another week and see what happens.


did they all have anything in common by chance? like water cooling? certain voltages they where trying to push? high llc? trying to figure out how they fried them.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> how did they fry them?
> 
> 
> 
> Most of them don't know. I know Jaytwocents his bricked, but he had a spare. But even his spare wouldn't work with a back plate on the ek supremacy (*which is becoming a proven issue*). The board just wont boot with it on as some have issues with on this forum. I am planning to run a block as well...... i guess i'll just give it another week and see what happens.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I fixed it!
> 
> Turns out me using an EK waterblock was the problem, swapped over to a Noctua cooler and boots first time everytime, pretty sure it's something to do with the mounting hardware but I can't be sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get the Evo Supremacy from performance-pcs that suppose to be AM4 compatible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm Aussie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually ordered an AM4 mounting kit + AM4 Waterblock direct form EK for it.
> 
> In this case I've been using the mounting kit as I wanted to check clearance on the Hero with it (some AM3 boards had issues) and I was kinda lazy.
> 
> The issue was the punchout for the rubber gasket that goes between the backplate and the board, once I removed that everything was just gravy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So make sure you remove that little centre cutout!
Click to expand...


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*


Not running a water block is not a "solution". lol I'm not trying to poop on this board. I *WANT* this board, i am just checking in to see if anyone has heard anything i have not. Air cooling is not an option in my book. But currently this board and the msi titanium are the only ones EK is planning a monoblock.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> Not running a water block is not a "solution". lol I'm not trying to poop on this board. I *WANT* this board, i am just checking in to see if anyone has heard anything i have not. Air cooling is not an option in my book. But currently this board and the msi titanium are the only ones EK is planning a monoblock.
Click to expand...

Please read it again....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> *The issue was the punchout for the rubber gasket that goes between the backplate and the board, once I removed that everything was just gravy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So make sure you remove that little centre cutout*!


Here's a picture for you


----------



## muffins

i do have a question regarding voltages.. any reason why the bios and even monitoring programs like hwinfo show dram voltage being 1.22vs when its set to 1.2vs and 1.37vs when set to 1.35vs?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyX2*
> 
> First off, thanks for the thread.
> 
> Your guide says to always enable HPET. It seems that decreases performance though. Is there a way to have the low power states work and keep HPET off?
> 
> I have a C6H and 1700X and currently am struggling with power states. It boosts to 3.92GHz but only for a second and then falls right back to the base clock. It also doesn't downclock at idle, so it's always hot.


have you tried enabling hpet? the c6h xoc guide v04 does state:
Quote:


> Additionally the default systimer has issues with OS ratio changes unless HPET is enabled.


so having it disabled could be what's causing your ratio problems.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Please read it again....
> Here's a picture for you


Thanks! might have see if jay did the same...

Edit: I apparently can't read tonight.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Please read it again....
> Here's a picture for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! might have see if jay did the same...
Click to expand...

I'd hope so, That's alot of bad press for a little piece of rubber


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Not running a water block is not a "solution". lol I'm not trying to poop on this board. I *WANT* this board, i am just checking in to see if anyone has heard anything i have not. Air cooling is not an option in my book. But currently this board and the msi titanium are the only ones EK is planning a monoblock.


I have the supremacy mx and evo. I ended up sticking with the evo. I am just using the am3 mounts on this board. I have the ek am4 kit which I did put on the mx. I didn't need the metal back and I wouldn't use it since it did not included the rubber. I am using the rubber from my supremacy evo and plate as well. Nothing had to be punched out, booted everytime with either blocks and not knowing the stupid high idle temps being somewhat normal I reaseated both of these blocks like 10 times total soo...


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I have the supremacy mx and evo. I ended up sticking with the evo. I am just using the am3 mounts on this board. I have the ek am4 kit which I did put on the mx. I didn't need the metal back and I wouldn't use it since it did not included the rubber. I am using the rubber from my supremacy evo and plate as well. Nothing had to be punched out, booted everytime with either blocks and not knowing the stupid high idle temps being somewhat normal I reaseated both of these blocks like 10 times total soo...


Good to know. I will probably have to run my am3 mount heatkiller 3.0 until the monoblock comes out. I guess the high temps actually have nothing to do with temperature, because its not actually temperature you are reading.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1330946/amd-temperature-guide
Going to be interesting to get used to what is "good".


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyX2*
> 
> It also doesn't downclock at idle, so it's always hot.


I'm missing a mobo so can't finish my build and share experience, but this seems the answer.

Basically you will be in OC mode once your multiplier is set above x , for example in the guide PDF in OP:-
Quote:


> If ratio is set above default (on 1800X = 36.25x), the CPU will enter "OC Mode" and disable CPU/XFR and any power saving or limitations.


To me this sorta sucks big time. I really would have thought the implementation would similar to Intel. This is also another point noting out The Stilts guide:-
Quote:


> Overclocking Ryzen, at least the higher-end models is kind of a double-edged sword. Due to how the Turbo / XFR operates in Zeppelin and the rather slim overclocking margins, the user might end up actually losing single core performance when the CPU is overclocked. Since the Turbo / XFR will always be disabled when the CPU is overclocked (upon entering the "OC-Mode"), the single core performance might actually be lower than at stock, if the user is unable to reach the same speed on all cores as the CPU operated at single core stress at default (e.g. 4.1GHz on 1800X SKU).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Good to know. I will probably have to run my am3 mount heatkiller 3.0 until the monoblock comes out. I guess the high temps actually have nothing to do with temperature, because its not actually temperature you are reading.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1330946/amd-temperature-guide
> Going to be interesting to get used to what is "good".


It has changed on Ryzen, this post by The Stilt has relevant info.


----------



## skline00

My Crosshair VI is backordered so I ran to the St. David's MicroCenter to see what they had. No X370 chipsets but they had an Asus Prime 350B Plus which supports CF. My EK Supremacy EVO block would not boot BUT when I went to the Corsair H110iGT it worked. It uses the Hooks for the AMD mounting so I did not need a custom backplate.

I'll try the EK block whenever I receive the C6H mb but truthfully the Prime350B mb is fine running stock with the 1800x. I'm running 2 RX480s(8G) in CF so it's ALL AMD!


----------



## jezzer

F4-3600C16D-16GTZR, Trident Z RGB, XMP

Would these be any good? Will they run in 3200mhz mode?

It's 2 x 8, can still return them to get other RAM


----------



## BoMbY

Is it possible there is some serious problem with this board self-bricking itself?

Mine just bricked itself pretty much like described by someone else on reddit. It also seems to be similar to what JayzTwoCents had. And this could be a third one.


----------



## warpedsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> F4-3600C16D-16GTZR, Trident Z RGB, XMP
> 
> Would these be any good? Will they run in 3200mhz mode?
> 
> It's 2 x 8, can still return them to get other RAM


I bought the same RAM. You can set the speed and timings manually so they will work. I went 3600 for when they get things worked out.


----------



## jezzer

cool thanks, glad they work was kinda getting worried because before my mobo arrives return period of ram expires


----------



## BoMbY

It seems like I can't post links and no mod is active? Anyways, I'll try again without links:

Is it possible there is some serious issue with this board bricking itself? Mine bricked this morning, in about the same way as JayzTwoCents says it in one video, and like someone posted on Reddit today. You change something in the BIOS, and after safe and reset, out of nowhere the board says it is updating the BIOS, and keeps hanging on that message. And when you reset after a very long time of waiting and nothing changing, the board is bricked, or in my case it booted one more time, and again came to the updating BIOS message, and was then bricked after the second time around.

There are other reports of bricked C6H as well on the web, on the LinusTechTips forum for example.

Edit: I tried all kinds of resets you can think of, and the USB BIOS flashback (three times), but there is no change anymore. The CPU ready LED is glowing green, but pressing the power button does nothing. No starting of the PSU, no QLED, no nothing.


----------



## LuckyX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> i do have a question regarding voltages.. any reason why the bios and even monitoring programs like hwinfo show dram voltage being 1.22vs when its set to 1.2vs and 1.37vs when set to 1.35vs?
> have you tried enabling hpet? the c6h xoc guide v04 does state:
> so having it disabled could be what's causing your ratio problems.


Yeah, I mentioned that I read that in the guide, it just sucks that the board itself can't do that and I need Ryzen Master with HPET to do it. HPET introduces a lot of latency and I don't want to turn that on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I'm missing a mobo so can't finish my build and share experience, but this seems the answer.
> 
> Basically you will be in OC mode once your multiplier is set above x , for example in the guide PDF in OP:-
> To me this sorta sucks big time. I really would have thought the implementation would similar to Intel. This is also another point noting out The Stilts guide:-
> 
> It has changed on Ryzen, this post by The Stilt has relevant info.


I'm not even overclocked though. Everything in the BIOS is at default settings but I'm not getting the advertised boost speed (3.8GHz + XFR) and it's not being power conscious at all, SenseMi is basically just doing nothing.


----------



## mohiuddin

*A useful CH6 hero OC video*


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> I have my 1700X overclocked to 3.8 with 2666 DDR4 CL15 (going to try 3.9 soon) i left voltages on auto (they are currently 1.373v to 1.395v and 1.356 under load)
> 
> Anyways any tips (without using LLC ideally) on how to get to 4.0GHz? as for voltage, should i use offset mode? auto? or manual voltage? and how much voltage should i use? should i increase bclk? and how much bclk can i use without affecting PCIe?what does Core Performance Boost due when you are overclocking? is it good or bad to have on? and what does the latest BIOS support that the current non beta BIOS does not?
> 
> also i have Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000 CL15 32GB (2x16GB) and from reading it looks like corsair tops out at 2666, is this true? could i lower my timings to 14 from 15 at 2666? and is there any way to get a little more out of it? could i give it looser timings and/or more voltage to get 3200? or am i out of luck and need different RAM?


Up to 1.45v should be fine as long as temps are ok. If you want to keep power savings enabled use offset mode, otherwise use manual mode. BCLK always increases PCIE frequency, up to 105 should be completely safe and above that the Auto rules kick in which lowers it to Gen 2. CPB is automatically disabled by the CPU when overclocking. At this stage each updated bios has a lot of bug fixes and improved compability especially for DRAM.

2x16GB is the worst at the moment for DRAM frequency, you can try tighter timings of course. Otherwise you need to wait for an update BIOS or get different sticks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> so i replaced my 1700x with an 1800x since my local frys got more back in stock and replaced my 3000mhz vengeance led 32gb kit for a 16gb 3000mhz vengeance led kit and the 16gb kit works at 2933mhz with d.o.c.p standard! i'll wait till memory get ironed out more to pick up another 32gb kit.
> 
> on a side note i think i found another bug with the board. fan settings don't stick. doesn't matter if i set it to standard, turbo, or manually create a curve, it doesn't stick after exiting bios. i have to go back into bios and go to easy mode, click on fan settings, and click on all the options on the left to kick it back into place, and then exit the bios by exiting - not saving anything. i have to do this upon every reboot. i have my fans set to pwm mode if that makes a difference. i noticed this on 5704 and 5803. not sure about the shipped bios since i wiped it the moment i did my very first post.


Will try to verify and get an update for the fan settings issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlexNJ*
> 
> Hi Elmore, I'm the CPU guy for Custompcreview.com and I've been having a ton of issues with my crosshair VI, she's a beautiful board but just dealing with constant crashing. Hoping the new BIOS update increases stability. I had some questions regarding overclocking and memory performance. I have two DDR4 kits on hand and wanted recommendations on which to run.
> 
> I have a Patriot Viper 4 series at 2800MHz which I've been running at 2133 (stock timings) PV416G280C6K
> 
> I also have a Kingston HyperX Savage kit (Found a PDF here) http://www.kingston.com/dataSheets/HX424C14SBK4_64.pdf
> 
> Wondering which would be more stable and what I can hope to expect to push on these kits. Common sense is telling me the Kingston kit is going to fare worse.
> 
> Finally I keep getting memory management blue screens when I overclock, is there something simple I'm missing.
> 
> Thanks - Alex Stevens CPCR


I don't have info on specific kits except for what's in the QVL. Do you have any more specific info on settings and exactly what happens? If you're trying to overclock in the OS make sure HPET is enabled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> When we're pushing the REFCLK should we use SATA or m.2 for storage?


SATA has no issues, M.2 depends on the specific drive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyX2*
> 
> First off, thanks for the thread.
> 
> Your guide says to always enable HPET. It seems that decreases performance though. Is there a way to have the low power states work and keep HPET off?
> 
> I have a C6H and 1700X and currently am struggling with power states. It boosts to 3.92GHz but only for a second and then falls right back to the base clock. It also doesn't downclock at idle, so it's always hot.


HPET is needed only if adjusting the CPU Ratio in the OS. HPET doesn't affect your power states. Briefly boosting to 3.9GHz is normal since that only happens during single-threaded loads. Have you set the OS to balanced power profile?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> i do have a question regarding voltages.. any reason why the bios and even monitoring programs like hwinfo show dram voltage being 1.22vs when its set to 1.2vs and 1.37vs when set to 1.35vs?
> have you tried enabling hpet? the c6h xoc guide v04 does state:
> so having it disabled could be what's causing your ratio problems.


There's a certain fluctuation in both output and readings, nothing to worry about. Also depends on the VRM load and loadline setting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> It seems like I can't post links and no mod is active? Anyways, I'll try again without links:
> 
> Is it possible there is some serious issue with this board bricking itself? Mine bricked this morning, in about the same way as JayzTwoCents says it in one video, and like someone posted on Reddit today. You change something in the BIOS, and after safe and reset, out of nowhere the board says it is updating the BIOS, and keeps hanging on that message. And when you reset after a very long time of waiting and nothing changing, the board is bricked, or in my case it booted one more time, and again came to the updating BIOS message, and was then bricked after the second time around.
> 
> There are other reports of bricked C6H as well on the web, on the LinusTechTips forum for example.
> 
> Edit: I tried all kinds of resets you can think of, and the USB BIOS flashback (three times), but there is no change anymore. The CPU ready LED is glowing green, but pressing the power button does nothing. No starting of the PSU, no QLED, no nothing.


Sounds like the EC (Embedded Controller/ROG or TPU chip) of the board was updated into a bricked state, can only be fixed at the RMA center.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Sounds like the EC (Embedded Controller/ROG or TPU chip) of the board was updated into a bricked state, can only be fixed at the RMA center.


It happens a lot though, a few minutes ago there was a second post on reddit from a user with exactly the same problem (including me, that's at least three today).


----------



## Quike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> It happens a lot though, a few minutes ago there was a second post on reddit from a user with exactly the same problem (including me, that's at least three today).


I was stuck there aswell, what did it for me was to usbflash to 5803 and then reset the cmos before starting the pc.
That worked for me atleast so best of luck


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quike*
> 
> I was stuck there aswell, what did it for me was to usbflash to 5803 and then reset the cmos before starting the pc.
> That worked for me atleast so best of luck


Same here, that BIOS saved my board.


----------



## newguyagain

Also bricked my BIOS but via a Windows-Flash. EZTool was unresponsive and after around 60 minutes I rebooted and it didn't post.
But USB Flashback didn't help either, however I didn't have the 5803

So from what I understand is that with 5803 one can "revive" the brick - has this issue with an automatic BIOS flash ever happened to someone already on 5803?


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Also bricked my BIOS but via a Windows-Flash. EZTool was unresponsive and after around 60 minutes I rebooted and it didn't post.
> But USB Flashback didn't help either, however I didn't have the 5803
> 
> So from what I understand is that with 5803 one can "revive" the brick - has this issue with an automatic BIOS flash ever happened to someone already on 5803?


Can't answer you question but the way my board bricked was exactly the same. Should have known better than to use that Windows-Flash crap.


----------



## BoMbY

Nothing works for my C6H. I think I'm through all possibilities.


----------



## newguyagain

Lol Yeah.
Since all notebooks flash via windows HP/Lenovo I really expected it to be save with destop products....o well

I remember the old times when flashin was actually scary...well it again now!

Well Asus better hurry with a solution


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Nothing works for my C6H. I think I'm through all possibilities.


Damn, sorry to hear you have to go through the annoying RMA procedure. Kinda makes me want to refrain from fiddling with the memory for now.


----------



## jezzer

Damn this board has serious issues with all those bricks, even some first day reviewers bricked it while, well, doing nothing special.

The AM3 mounting options is kinda pulling me to this board but if there is something i hate than thats when i have to take apart a whole build and have to RMA a board so now i am not sure about it


----------



## SirMacke

My C6H is bricked, tried to update to 5803.

Unpacked to flashdrive.
Renamed to C6H.CAP (according to the manual)
Plugged it in, pushed the BIOS-button.
Button flashes for a couple of minutes, then shuts of.

But it is completely dead.
Tried CMOS after button BIOS button light goes of, no go.
Tried shutting power of, then on and CMOS. No go.

Any ideas?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirMacke*
> 
> My C6H is bricked, tried to update to 5803.
> 
> Unpacked to flashdrive.
> Renamed to C6H.CAP (according to the manual)
> Plugged it in, pushed the BIOS-button.
> Button flashes for a couple of minutes, then shuts of.
> 
> But it is completely dead.
> Tried CMOS after button BIOS button light goes of, no go.
> Tried shutting power of, then on and CMOS. No go.
> 
> Any ideas?


How long did you leave the USB drive plugged in for?

Also helps if you use a drive with an activity LED on it so you can see if it's doing anything


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirMacke*
> 
> My C6H is bricked, tried to update to 5803.
> 
> Unpacked to flashdrive.
> Renamed to C6H.CAP (according to the manual)
> Plugged it in, pushed the BIOS-button.
> Button flashes for a couple of minutes, then shuts of.
> 
> But it is completely dead.
> Tried CMOS after button BIOS button light goes of, no go.
> Tried shutting power of, then on and CMOS. No go.
> 
> Any ideas?


Mh, doesn't do anything? Not even an error code?

The procedure seems fine, I pressed the BIOS Flashback button a few seconds and it started blinking slowly, then faster for a while before turning off. Afterwards I powered up the system, took a while and seemed to soft reset a few times until it finally came up with a video signal.

With BIOS version <= 0702 I always got the error code 61 (NVRAM initialization error), with 5704 it was forever caught in a boot loop.


----------



## Brolander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> It seems like I can't post links and no mod is active? Anyways, I'll try again without links:
> 
> Is it possible there is some serious issue with this board bricking itself? Mine bricked this morning, in about the same way as JayzTwoCents says it in one video, and like someone posted on Reddit today. You change something in the BIOS, and after safe and reset, out of nowhere the board says it is updating the BIOS, and keeps hanging on that message. And when you reset after a very long time of waiting and nothing changing, the board is bricked, or in my case it booted one more time, and again came to the updating BIOS message, and was then bricked after the second time around.
> 
> There are other reports of bricked C6H as well on the web, on the LinusTechTips forum for example.
> 
> Edit: I tried all kinds of resets you can think of, and the USB BIOS flashback (three times), but there is no change anymore. The CPU ready LED is glowing green, but pressing the power button does nothing. No starting of the PSU, no QLED, no nothing.


Same here!

I got exact the same problem on my C6H. Seems there's no way but RMA....


----------



## Kriant

Mmmm note to self: first thing after boot - flash bios to the lstest one.

Got to say though that is some terrible work on ASUS part, if mobo is self-bricking


----------



## BoMbY

I already had flashed to 5803 before it happened to me, so this BIOS version at least won't save you if it happens.


----------



## Brolander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> I already had flashed to 5803 before it happened to me, so this BIOS version at least won't save you if it happens.


I tried 0702, 5704 and 5803. Nothing worked for me.


----------



## newguyagain

Anyone here knows if Asus is aware of this issue?


----------



## Brolander

Dunno...

JayzTwoCents said in his video, that ASUS is going to analyze this problem. But what could go wrong, if more users are reporting this issue to Asus.

Hopefully I get a new Board without having to pay anything.


----------



## bloodshot45

Elmor, would you be able to list steps for a safe BIOS update to 5803 from stock? I'm planning on setting up my CH6 soon but many are reporting issues and don't want to risk it.


----------



## nycgtr

How are you guys bricking? I have 3 of these boards. One wouldnt post without a flash, the other 2 are fine and running 5803. I've flashed every bios thus far on two of them both seem fine.,


----------



## bloodshot45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> How are you guys bricking? I have 3 of these boards. One wouldnt post without a flash, the other 2 are fine and running 5803. I've flashed every bios thus far on two of them both seem fine.,


Can you list the steps you used to update to 5803?

Thanks!


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> How are you guys bricking? I have 3 of these boards. One wouldnt post without a flash, the other 2 are fine and running 5803. I've flashed every bios thus far on two of them both seem fine.,


Soo all three are running fine for you?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodshot45*
> 
> Can you list the steps you used to update to 5803?
> 
> Thanks!


I did the on that wouldnt post with the usb flash. The other two in the bios. I never use ezupdate in windows thats asking for trouble. The build at microcenter I was told the c6h crapped out using ezupdate as well.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Soo all three are running fine for you?


Yes all 3 are. None had cooler issues. Just ofc temps are weird.


----------



## newguyagain

deleted -did forget quote


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I did the on that wouldnt post with the usb flash. The other two in the bios. I never use ezupdate in windows thats asking for trouble. The build at microcenter I was told the c6h crapped out using ezupdate as well.


Where was the option within the BIOS to do a flash? - I couldn't find it. Thats why I flashed via the USB at the back (which went fine) and another time via EZF which then bricked the MB


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Where was the option within the BIOS to do a flash? - I couldn't find it. Thats why I flashed via the USB at the back (which went fine) and another time via EZF which then bricked the MB


Go to TOOL it's the first option


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Go to TOOL it's the first option


LoL - must have been blind at this time of night.....


----------



## huyee

Can anyone confirm that EZupdate caused the bricking? I will get my C6H on Wednesday and want to make sure I won't brick the board.


----------



## Zak McKracken

I can't find BIOS 5803 on the ASUS site. Has it been taken down or am I blind?
edit: Just saw the first post. sorry.


----------



## Brolander

I used USB-Flashback. Bricked anyway. Worked fine with 5704 for several hours. But than it didn't boot anymore. Flashed to 5803 an than the real sh** startet. Now the board does absolutely nothing. CPU ready LED is green. Board-LEDs are pulsating. That's all. USB flashback also works, but doesn't change anything.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Don't know If I want to purchase another board instead now..


----------



## Monitu

Hi guys,

It is normal that connecting the motherboard only with the psu (i dont have the cpu yet), with the two power cables, the RGB works but the QCODE is off?
I have seen videos in which being connected the mb like me, rgb and Q-code is on. Therefore, I am thinking that it is possible that my qcode led motherboard is broken :__(

For the rest, I hope they update BIOS soon ...

Thanks!


----------



## waltercaorle

excuse me. It should arrive Tuesday ... maybe. so if you want to flash the 5803 I do it via bios or via USB ?? thanks


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> excuse me. It should arrive Tuesday ... maybe. so if you want to flash the 5803 I do it via bios or via USB ?? thanks


Flashing via BIOS worked fine for me as did using the flashback function.


----------



## waltercaorle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Flashing via BIOS worked fine for me as did using the flashback function.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zak McKracken*
> 
> I can't find BIOS 5803 on the ASUS site. Has it been taken down or am I blind?
> edit: Just saw the first post. sorry.


Look in the thread its not posted on the asus website.


----------



## bloodshot45

Not sure if this has been mentioned before but those looking to purchase memory for ryzen should wait for Flare-X.

https://www.gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-announces-flare-x-series-and-fortis-series-ddr4-memory-for-amd-ryzen


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirMacke*
> 
> My C6H is bricked, tried to update to 5803.
> 
> Unpacked to flashdrive.
> Renamed to C6H.CAP (according to the manual)
> Plugged it in, pushed the BIOS-button.
> Button flashes for a couple of minutes, then shuts of.
> 
> But it is completely dead.
> Tried CMOS after button BIOS button light goes of, no go.
> Tried shutting power of, then on and CMOS. No go.
> 
> Any ideas?


Format the drive to FAT32.
Also USB BIOS flashback only works on a specific USB port. Are you using the right USB port?

Check your backplate, it should show which port to use for flashback.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brolander*
> 
> Same here!
> 
> I got exact the same problem on my C6H. Seems there's no way but RMA....


Make sure using the right USB port.

Edit:- Actually if the light goes off then the flash was successful. If it stays solid then flash didn't work.

Sorry I got confused a little bit.


----------



## BoMbY

Most of the boards seem to be bricked beyond any hope. They are not doing anything. You can flash all you want with the USB flashback, it doesn't change a thing. It seems like the board does the BIOS flashing, but the BIOS doesn't seem to be the problem. My board does nothing at all, only the CPU LED is green, the power button LED is on, and the Aura LEDs are cycling. If you press the power button nothing at all happens. No PSU powering up, no Q-Code, no Q-LED, no nothing.


----------



## LuckyX2

I fixed my downclocking issue btw. Turns out windows has a minimum processor state in advanced power settings. I set that to 50%, it was at 100%.


----------



## RyzenChrist

Does the Hero have an option in the Bios to disable cores? If not will there be an option in the future?


----------



## LuckyX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Does the Hero have an option in the Bios to disable cores? If not will there be an option in the future?


You can disable them in Ryzen Master.


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyX2*
> 
> You can disable them in Ryzen Master.


What's that?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brolander*
> 
> I used USB-Flashback. Bricked anyway. Worked fine with 5704 for several hours. But than it didn't boot anymore. Flashed to 5803 an than the real sh** startet. Now the board does absolutely nothing. CPU ready LED is green. Board-LEDs are pulsating. That's all. USB flashback also works, but doesn't change anything.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Most of the boards seem to be bricked beyond any hope. They are not doing anything. You can flash all you want with the USB flashback, it doesn't change a thing. It seems like the board does the BIOS flashing, but the BIOS doesn't seem to be the problem. My board does nothing at all, only the CPU LED is green, the power button LED is on, and the Aura LEDs are cycling. If you press the power button nothing at all happens. No PSU powering up, no Q-Code, no Q-LED, no nothing.












Are these boards getting recalled? At least I think I've seen it said somewhere today that in UK they stopped selling them, maybe it was just a single shop, dunno but the amount of bricked boards is astounding.


----------



## LuckyX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> What's that?


The Ryzen software from AMD.


----------



## Kriant

With all these concerns listed, while I am still waiting on my CH6 to be reshipped by newegg, I have to ask - if you where in my position would you stick to CH6 and hope on luck or go woth MSI Titanium or Asrock fatal1ty gaming pro?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> With all these concerns listed, while I am still waiting on my CH6 to be reshipped by newegg, I have to ask - if you where in my position would you stick to CH6 and hope on luck or go woth MSI Titanium or Asrock fatal1ty gaming pro?


Generally, with any decisions, I always go with what I would regret less. For all we know, MSI and Asrock may provide great VRM/Phases just like Asus or may even be better. However, there is a reason why Asus is the standard. I myself will wait for Asus because it will probably be the most supported, the most troubleshoot-able, and most popular of the three. Asus usually (there are always exceptions) provide the best bios as well. Then again, titans fall and eventually another rises to be the golden standard. For now though, that is still Asus.

I personally always go for Asus motherboards and HGST/Hitachi mechanical harddrives (lowest failure rates). However, should Asrock or MSI outdo Asus in AM4, maybe in the future I will change. And as much as we're reading about Asus problems it's because we have selective bias at the moment (because we either have Asus or are going to purchase Asus) and so we give more weight to people complaining about Asus. If you look through the forums carefully though, everyone is complaining about their own mobos including Gigabyte MSI and Asrock.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> With all these concerns listed, while I am still waiting on my CH6 to be reshipped by newegg, I have to ask - if you where in my position would you stick to CH6 and hope on luck or go woth MSI Titanium or Asrock fatal1ty gaming pro?


I've only have 2 diff boards. Between the gigabyte and the asus. I had less issues getting it going with the gigabyte but once in windows. The asus was much more stable. But the gigabyte bios is garbage inside. Also I dont trust gigabyte future bios.


----------



## warpedsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> With all these concerns listed, while I am still waiting on my CH6 to be reshipped by newegg, I have to ask - if you where in my position would you stick to CH6 and hope on luck or go woth MSI Titanium or Asrock fatal1ty gaming pro?


I had the CH6 preordered, but cancelled due to the issues. I'm going with the Asrock Fatal1ty Gaming Pro.


----------



## elmor

Thanks for the reports, I'll keep you guys updated on this issue. We need to find the reason behind it and your data helps a lot. In the meantime I'd suggest to start your RMA cases.

To summarize:

1. Brick after BIOS flash using EZupdate or USB BIOS Flash Back. Does the board fail to power on immediately after the BIOS flash or does it first power on and says "Updating BIOS" on the display before being unable to power on (pressing power button does nothing)? Did this happen to someone where they're still able to power on but get stuck on 61?
2. After a few hours of uptime the board crashes, gets stuck indefinitely at "Updating BIOS". After forced reset the board gets stuck at 61 POST code.

Let me know if your situation is different to the above.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Anyone here knows if Asus is aware of this issue?


Yes, we're aware and looking into it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Does the Hero have an option in the Bios to disable cores? If not will there be an option in the future?


Yes it's under Advanced\AMD CBS\Zen Common Options "Downcore Control".


----------



## warpedsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Thanks for the reports, I'll keep you guys updated on this issue. We need to find the reason behind it and your data helps a lot. In the meantime I'd suggest to start your RMA cases.
> 
> To summarize:
> 
> 1. Brick after BIOS flash using EZupdate or USB BIOS Flash Back. Does the board fail to power on immediately after the BIOS flash or does it first power on and says "Updating BIOS" on the display before being unable to power on (pressing power button does nothing)? Did this happen to someone where they're still able to power on but get stuck on 61?
> 2. After a few hours of uptime the board crashes, gets stuck indefinitely at "Updating BIOS". After forced reset the board gets stuck at 61 POST code. Seems to be no reports of 5803 having this problem so far?
> 3. No reports so far of failure when using EZFlash through BIOS to update to 5803.
> 
> Let me know if your situation is different to the above.
> Yes, we're aware and looking into it.
> Yes it's under Advanced\AMD CBS\Zen Common Options "Downcore Control".


I can't say first hand, but I believe I read on the /r/amd reddit that a few have had issues with the 5803 firmware, and/or trying to go to 5803 doesn't fix it.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpedsoul*
> 
> I can't say first hand, but I believe I read on the /r/amd reddit that a few have had issues with the 5803 firmware, and/or trying to go to 5803 doesn't fix it.


As you say seems to be a few reports there, adjusted the above post accordingly.


----------



## warpedsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> As you say seems to be a few reports there, adjusted the above post accordingly.


I'm hoping you guys find a fix real soon. I'm wanting the CH6, but these reports have me a little worried. Especially since this is my first big build.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpedsoul*
> 
> I'm hoping you guys find a fix real soon. I'm wanting the CH6, but these reports have me a little worried. Especially since this is my first big build.


Yeah it has high priority for sure. It's not an easy platform to get started with as it is right now, will be ironed out eventually of course. Similar state with all vendors to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## JoN7Shepard

I haven't bought RAM yet, but I want to get to 32GB and have it run at high frequencies (3200mhz). Should I be looking at two 16s, or four 8s for the best performance and compatibility? Right now it seems like 16GB sticks aren't doing well, but is that likely to change with future bios updates, @elmor? (I'm okay with being a little patient for full performance coming from an update.







)


----------



## bloodshot45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoN7Shepard*
> 
> I haven't bought RAM yet, but I want to get to 32GB and have it run at high frequencies (3200mhz). Should I be looking at two 16s, or four 8s for the best performance and compatibility? Right now it seems like 16GB sticks aren't doing well, but is that likely to change with future bios updates, @elmor? (I'm okay with being a little patient for full performance coming from an update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Wait for GSkill's Flare X DDR4-3200 and DDR4-3466. I was going to go for GSkills' F4-3600C16D-16GTZ kit but after GSkill announced the new Flare X, it seems waiting is best option.

@elmor Does this make the most sense to wait for Flare X DDR4-3200 and DDR4-3466?

http://gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-announces-flare-x-series-and-fortis-series-ddr4-memory-for-amd-ryzen


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoN7Shepard*
> 
> I haven't bought RAM yet, but I want to get to 32GB and have it run at high frequencies (3200mhz). Should I be looking at two 16s, or four 8s for the best performance and compatibility? Right now it seems like 16GB sticks aren't doing well, but is that likely to change with future bios updates, @elmor? (I'm okay with being a little patient for full performance coming from an update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I'm just testing a new bios as we speak, 3200+ on 2x16GB Samsung B-die (2666 ratio + 120.2 MHz REFCLK).
Hynix is pretty much limited to 2666 still ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodshot45*
> 
> Wait for GSkill's Flare X DDR4-3200 and DDR4-3466. I was going to go for GSkills' F4-3600C16D-16GTZ kit but after GSkill announced the new Flare X, it seems waiting is best option.
> 
> @elmor Does this make the most sense to wait for Flare X DDR4-3200 and DDR4-3466?
> 
> http://gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-announces-flare-x-series-and-fortis-series-ddr4-memory-for-amd-ryzen


The G.Skill sticks are guaranteed Samsung B IC's, but if you can find something which has that you should be good.

You can use these sources to try to figure out what's on your sticks:

http://i4memory.com/showthread.php?t=58422
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/769399-Memory-IC-s-manufacturer-for-DDR4-desktop
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/732290-Woomack-s-memory-test-list (thanks to bloodshot45)


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I'm just testing a new bios as we speak, 3200+ on 2x16GB Samsung B-die (2666 ratio + 120.2 MHz REFCLK).
> Hynix is pretty much limited to 2666 still ...


After the new bios, would 4x8 be better or 2x16 to get 32gb at 3200mhz 14-14-14-34?


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> After the new bios, would 4x8 be better or 2x16 to get 32gb at 3200mhz 14-14-14-34?


Difficult to say how it will improve in the future, with this update 2x16 is slightly better than 4x8 in terms of overclockability.


----------



## JoN7Shepard

I've had a ROG Crosshair VI pre-ordered since last week, but I was getting a little nervous with all the reported problems. Wasn't sure which MOBO manufacturer to go with. Really happy to see how much @elmor is engaging with the community. Definitely making an ASUS fan right now. Thanks!


----------



## Brolander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Format the drive to FAT32.
> Also USB BIOS flashback only works on a specific USB port. Are you using the right USB port?
> 
> Check your backplate, it should show which port to use for flashback.
> Make sure using the right USB port.
> 
> Edit:- Actually if the light goes off then the flash was successful. If it stays solid then flash didn't work.
> 
> Sorry I got confused a little bit.


Yes I'm sure I used the right USB-Port, because flashing from Stock to 5704 succeeded. The Stock BIOS brought me nothing but code 8...
On 5704 I was able to install Win 10 and play just a round BF 1. So I guess I used the right port.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> With all these concerns listed, while I am still waiting on my CH6 to be reshipped by newegg, I have to ask - if you where in my position would you stick to CH6 and hope on luck or go woth MSI Titanium or Asrock fatal1ty gaming pro?


Depends on how Asus is caring about this issue. If i have to pay for a new C6H I'm done with Asus. Concerning about to get the Gigabyte Aorus instead. I always had Gigabyte till now. I gave Asus a try, didn't work i guess.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Thanks for the reports, I'll keep you guys updated on this issue. We need to find the reason behind it and your data helps a lot. In the meantime I'd suggest to start your RMA cases.
> 
> To summarize:
> 
> 1. Brick after BIOS flash using EZupdate or USB BIOS Flash Back. Does the board fail to power on immediately after the BIOS flash or does it first power on and says "Updating BIOS" on the display before being unable to power on (pressing power button does nothing)? Did this happen to someone where they're still able to power on but get stuck on 61?
> 2. After a few hours of uptime the board crashes, gets stuck indefinitely at "Updating BIOS". After forced reset the board gets stuck at 61 POST code.
> 
> Let me know if your situation is different to the above.
> Yes, we're aware and looking into it.
> Yes it's under Advanced\AMD CBS\Zen Common Options "Downcore Control".


Maybe this will be helpful for you:

My build:

Ryzen 1800X
Noctua NH-U14S with AM4 mounting Kit
C6H
BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 550W (Carry over from previous build)
Radeon RX480 (Carry over from previous build)
Samsung 960 Evo M.2
Corsair Vengeance LPX 2666 2x8GB CL16 (CMK16GX4M2A2666C16)
Several other HDD's/ SSD's but not attached to the board

Tried to run on stock bios, after ~20 sec I got stuck on Q-Code 8 on the left display, the right one was just black. I wasn't able to enter the BIOS, so I used USB-Flashback to get 5704 to work.
With 5704 I was able to get into the BIOS and I could install Windows 10 on my M.2. Win 10 worked so far and I was even able to play Battlefield 1.

Via ASUS utility (don't know the name at the moment) I saw my RAM voltage was about 1,5 V without changing the BIOS settings at all, except setting RAM manually to 2400 MHz (2666 MHz didn't work).

Back in the BIOS I set the voltage down to 1,21 V as they are specified to work on. Booting back to windows. After 30 Minutes the windows crashed and the computer rebooted immediately, but didn't made it up. Back in the BIOS I set everything back to to default. Booting got stuck on Q-Code 61 all the time.

Tried to flash to BIOS 0702 an 5803 but both didn't work anymore. After flashing to 5803 I got the BIOS is updating message forever. Than I forced a restart but the Board is not coming up nor doing anything. Start-Button onboard has no effect, Safe-Start and Retry-Button as well.

If you have further questions, just let me know.

EDIT: Thanks to Elmor keeping up with the community.


----------



## bloodshot45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Difficult to say how it will improve in the future, with this update 2x16 is slightly better than 4x8 in terms of overclockability.


Would the following kit be pretty much the same as Flare X 3200 assuming it is Samsung B die?

https://m.newegg.com/product/index?itemnumber=N82E16820232376


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoN7Shepard*
> 
> I've had a ROG Crosshair VI pre-ordered since last week, but I was getting a little nervous with all the reported problems. Wasn't sure which MOBO manufacturer to go with. Really happy to see how much @elmor is engaging with the community. Definitely making an ASUS fan right now. Thanks!


Thanks guys, I know the issues suck but we're trying our best to fix it for you. Always difficult when things are affecting some of the boards but not all. We have to replicated it first in order to be able to figure out what's wrong.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodshot45*
> 
> Would the following kit be pretty much the same as Flare X 3200 assuming it is Samsung B die?
> 
> https://m.newegg.com/product/index?itemnumber=N82E16820232376


I'd assume so, can't speak for G.Skill. Someone said all newer stuff at 3200+ from them is Samsung B.


----------



## Quike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Thanks guys, I know the issues suck but we're trying our best to fix it for you. Always difficult when things are affecting some of the boards but not all. We have to replicated it first in order to be able to figure out what's wrong.
> I'd assume so, can't speak for G.Skill. Someone said all newer stuff at 3200+ from them is Samsung B.


I myself was stuck on 5704 i could boot but i couldnt get into post.
What i did to "unbrick" my board was to simply usb flash to 5803 and clear the cmos before starting the pc.
After that my board runs great im guessing im lucky, and eta on a new bios version btw?


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quike*
> 
> I myself was stuck on 5704 i could boot but i couldnt get into post.
> What i did to "unbrick" my board was to simply usb flash to 5803 and clear the cmos before starting the pc.
> After that my board runs great im guessing im lucky, and eta on a new bios version btw?


No promises but probably will have a beta bios for you guys this week. The bricking issue takes precedence which might delay things slightly.


----------



## Brolander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> No promises but probably will have a beta bios for you guys this week.


Hopefully it works. I will send my board back today. Maybe it will work with a new C6H.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brolander*
> 
> Hopefully it works. I will send my board back today. Maybe it will work with a new C6H.


All I can do at the moment is to wish you guys luck with the RMAs, I know they can be a hassle.


----------



## Brolander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> All I can do at the moment is to wish you guys luck with the RMAs, I know they can be a hassle.


I never had an RMA before, so I don't know the hassle, but soon I will. The availability of the Boards in Germany is quite bad at the moment. I guess it will take up to 3-4 Weeks.


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Thanks for the reports, I'll keep you guys updated on this issue. We need to find the reason behind it and your data helps a lot. In the meantime I'd suggest to start your RMA cases.
> 
> To summarize:
> 
> 1. Brick after BIOS flash using EZupdate or USB BIOS Flash Back. Does the board fail to power on immediately after the BIOS flash or does it first power on and says "Updating BIOS" on the display before being unable to power on (pressing power button does nothing)? Did this happen to someone where they're still able to power on but get stuck on 61?
> 2. After a few hours of uptime the board crashes, gets stuck indefinitely at "Updating BIOS". After forced reset the board gets stuck at 61 POST code.
> 
> Let me know if your situation is different to the above.
> Yes, we're aware and looking into it.
> Yes it's under Advanced\AMD CBS\Zen Common Options "Downcore Control".


I think there multiplem
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Thanks for the reports, I'll keep you guys updated on this issue. We need to find the reason behind it and your data helps a lot. In the meantime I'd suggest to start your RMA cases.
> 
> To summarize:
> 
> 1. Brick after BIOS flash using EZupdate or USB BIOS Flash Back. Does the board fail to power on immediately after the BIOS flash or does it first power on and says "Updating BIOS" on the display before being unable to power on (pressing power button does nothing)? Did this happen to someone where they're still able to power on but get stuck on 61?
> 2. After a few hours of uptime the board crashes, gets stuck indefinitely at "Updating BIOS". After forced reset the board gets stuck at 61 POST code.
> 
> Let me know if your situation is different to the above.
> Yes, we're aware and looking into it.
> 
> Yes it's under Advanced\AMD CBS\Zen Common Options "Downcore Control".


From what I have read in this thread there are 3 different ways to brick:

1) "automatically" - at some reboot the BIOS just auto-updates itsself - more than 1 user reported this in the thread incl JayZTwocents
2) Via Windows EZ-Flash - more than 1
3) Via USB Flashback - I can only find only 1 person reporting this post #111
4) Via EZ-Flash in BIOS - can't find anyone bricking this way

Other users have posted on reddit and here:
https://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=579538&page=1

I bricked via WIndows EZFlash - GUI was unresponsive and after there was no memory change in the flash process I rebooted after 20 extra minutes.
I didn't see any POST info at reboot. The Port80 was I think stuck at 23 at the end and the PC was in some sort of Pre-Post-Loop - meaning the process started over after 1-2 minutes.
I was able to turn the PC on and off.

Can at least the auto-update function be disabled? This way a new board can be used if the user doesn't update until the issues is resolved.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

So if I do not install install any ASUS software, I should be safe?


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> So if I do not install install any ASUS software, I should be safe?


Nope, 1 guy bricked via usb-flashback

You are likely safe if you somehow disbale that auto-update feature and don't do any BIOS update


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Damn, Perhaps I should go for another brand...

I've had Z87 Hero, X99-S, X99-E WS and a Z170 HERO, but maybe that was my last ASUS card for while..


----------



## mistax

4.0 was only stabe with 1.425 of volt and ram @ 2133 any higher on ram required 1.46 volts =/

3.95 was doable with 141x28 @ 1.375 volt and 3007 ram. so this might just be my day to day speed i settle with.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> 4.0 was only stabe with 1.425 of volt and ram @ 2133 any higher on ram required 1.46 volts =/
> 
> 3.95 was doable with 141x28 @ 1.375 volt and 3007 ram. so this might just be my day to day speed i settle with.


Sweet







, +rep for share







.


----------



## malitze

Well seems like my C6H also decided to brick, currently stuck at the "BIOS is updating" screen when booting without any update applied.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Well seems like my C6H also decided to brick, currently stuck at the "BIOS is updating" screen when booting without any update applied.


Just a thought I had: If it is still hanging on this screen, maybe there is a chance if you don't restart, but start an USB Flashback with a stick and the button on the back instead?


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Just a thought I had: If it is still hanging on this screen, maybe there is a chance if you don't restart, but start an USB Flashback with a stick and the button on the back instead?


Yeah, thought so too, didn't work though. Could still reset and booted into the same state each time, but once I turned the system of it does not turn again anymore. Just hope the CPU and RAM are still fine.


----------



## Brolander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> [...]
> From what I have read in this thread there are 3 different ways to brick:
> 
> 1) "automatically" - at some reboot the BIOS just auto-updates itsself - more than 2 user reported this in the thread incl JayZTwocents
> 2) Via Windows EZ-Flash - more than 1
> 3) Via USB Flashback - I can only find only 1 person reporting this post #111
> 4) Via EZ-Flash in BIOS - can't find anyone bricking this way
> 
> [...]
> 
> Updated


----------



## Monitu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monitu*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> It is normal that connecting the motherboard only with the psu (i dont have the cpu yet), with the two power cables, the RGB works but the QCODE is off?
> I have seen videos in which being connected the mb like me, rgb and Q-code is on. Therefore, I am thinking that it is possible that my qcode led motherboard is broken :__(
> 
> For the rest, I hope they update BIOS soon ...
> 
> Thanks!


Anyone know something? I'm reading problems with the board in all forums ...


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monitu*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> It is normal that connecting the motherboard only with the psu (i dont have the cpu yet), with the two power cables, the RGB works but the QCODE is off?
> I have seen videos in which being connected the mb like me, rgb and Q-code is on. Therefore, I am thinking that it is possible that my qcode led motherboard is broken :__(
> 
> For the rest, I hope they update BIOS soon ...
> 
> Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monitu*
> 
> Anyone know something? I'm reading problems with the board in all forums ...


Yes that's perfectly normal.


----------



## MigM16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Yeah, thought so too, didn't work though. Could still reset and booted into the same state each time, but once I turned the system of it does not turn again anymore. Just hope the CPU and RAM are still fine.


your cpu, mobo should be fine mine is lol i bricked my mobo trying to update bios to 702 from factory 601or 2 idk.
i had like u black screen that says updating bios i shut pc off and boom no post at all tryed different bios's till i found 5803 and now i can post and get back into windows but now i get freezing all the time every time using the 1800x c6h and 2x16 32gb 3200mhz gskill trident 16cl i feel my voltage is a bit high for stock about 1.45more or less ill see it jump to 1.48-1.5something oh and everything is default so my rams running at 2133 and what not

oh ya edit um for the freezing i read to try install of windows um what i mean is my usb with windows on it may be to old i read somewhere that upto date windows fixed freezing for someone tht talked about build 1511 not working and needing um using 1607 build have to try this some time. more or less my last thing to try for me.
edit i did a memtest86+ and it passed so should not be bad ram other then the ram issues lol


----------



## LuckyX2

Just FYI, I'm running 3200MHz CAS14 just fine on my C6H 5803 BIOS with 2x8GB G.Skill Trident Z RAM and 1.375v. Haven't tried to push it any further.


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyX2*
> 
> Just FYI, I'm running 3200MHz CAS14 just fine on my C6H 5803 BIOS with 2x8GB G.Skill Trident Z RAM and 1.375v. Haven't tried to push it any further.


How did you update your BIOS?


----------



## LuckyX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> How did you update your BIOS?


With the EZ flash utility in the BIOS.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyX2*
> 
> Just FYI, I'm running 3200MHz CAS14 just fine on my C6H 5803 BIOS with 2x8GB G.Skill Trident Z RAM and 1.375v. Haven't tried to push it any further.


Next step same settings with 144.4 MHz BCLK Frequency for some really nice performance improvements


----------



## rallan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Next step same settings with 144.4 MHz BCLK Frequency for some really nice performance improvements


Is that supposed to work on 5803 or will it be with the next beta?

Mine won't post above 110 BCLK.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LuckyX2*
> 
> Just FYI, I'm running 3200MHz CAS14 just fine on my C6H 5803 BIOS with 2x8GB G.Skill Trident Z RAM and 1.375v. Haven't tried to push it any further.
> 
> 
> 
> Next step same settings with 144.4 MHz BCLK Frequency for some really nice performance improvements
Click to expand...

You done any testing with the Flare X sticks?

I know they've been tested on the Hero

I'm assuming they are B-Die and I'm tempted to pickup a 3200 kit when they do on sale.


----------



## MigM16

could anyone guide me to win10 1607 build for usb stick so i can try to see if that will fix freezeing in os.
edit nvm i found it if anyone needs this or thinks this will help with freezing ill try to remember to come back and let yall know if this helps me.

hmm i guesss it would help to post the link lol https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10?tduid=(7d66b2113388852ed76d0d0f1ab7a5fb)(259740)(2542549)(UUwpUdUnU42202)()


----------



## nosequeponer

finally found one CH6... on its way now..

for memory, what do you suggest to be the best??


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nosequeponer*
> 
> finally found one CH6... on its way now..
> 
> for memory, what do you suggest to be the best??


Samsung B-Die has been repeatedly recommended. Search feature ftw.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232205


----------



## Kriant

Well, after reading a few more reports of self bricking here and reddit, knowing my luck, I decided to play it safe and go the path of Titanium (back ordered from amazon). Wish you guys good luck, and hopefully, whether through a new revision of bios update the issue will be completely solved and I'll be able to revisit this board in the near future.

P.S. Glad to see Elmor is actively working with the community:thumb:


----------



## tacobob89

Ok, Im pretty new to pc building so dont hammer me if I dont know what Im talking about. But I have a Ch6 ordered, and this self bricking problem is really concerning for a person like me who is learning to begin with. If I recieve and install the board, Is it safe to say, not connecting to the internet may help reduce the chance of bricking since it wont be able to auto update the bios?


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tacobob89*
> 
> Ok, Im pretty new to pc building so dont hammer me if I dont know what Im talking about. But I have a Ch6 ordered, and this self bricking problem is really concerning for a person like me who is learning to begin with. If I recieve and install the board, Is it safe to say, not connecting to the internet may help reduce the chance of bricking since it wont be able to auto update the bios?


Reduce ? Maybe, prevent? not really, because we don't know what's causing this bricking issue - there are 3 different ways in which mobo can get bricked it seems. (look up some early posts in this thread, I believe someone summed the occurrences up in one good post)


----------



## jezzer

Some vendors have x370 VI HERO V2.2 for sale

V2.2? Anyone knows what the changes are for that?


----------



## tacobob89

Thanks Kriant.


----------



## LuckyX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You done any testing with the Flare X sticks?
> 
> I know they've been tested on the Hero
> 
> I'm assuming they are B-Die and I'm tempted to pickup a 3200 kit when they do on sale.


The Trident Zs are B-die as well iirc.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyX2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You done any testing with the Flare X sticks?
> 
> I know they've been tested on the Hero
> 
> I'm assuming they are B-Die and I'm tempted to pickup a 3200 kit when they do on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> The Trident Zs are B-die as well iirc.
Click to expand...

Most are yeah, 3200 c14 and 3600 c15-16 are B die but I'd feel a little safer going for a kit that has been certified for Ryzen


----------



## nosequeponer

what about G.Skill Trident Z DDR4 3600 PC4-28800 16GB 2x8GB CL16??


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nosequeponer*
> 
> what about G.Skill Trident Z DDR4 3600 PC4-28800 16GB 2x8GB CL16??


Pretty sure that's B-Die as well, Ripjaws and Tridents with the same speed and timings have the same Memory ICs so if you wanted to save a few bucks then the Ripjaws are better.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Some vendors have x370 VI HERO V2.2 for sale
> 
> V2.2? Anyone knows what the changes are for that?


Interesting? Is this really a new version? Or is this maybe the initial version? I'm not sure what mine said in the BIOS, but I think it was 1.0?


----------



## Lownage

Mine does 4GHZ and 3600MHZ on the RAM for 20min Prime.
Are 75°C ok? Are 1,45 in bios ~ 1,4 under load ok for 24/7?

Settings in BIOS:
VCore: 1,45
SOC: 1,2
DRAM: 1,35
BCLK: 135

Cinebench was 1775


----------



## MigM16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyX2*
> 
> The Trident Zs are B-die as well iirc.


will this work https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232196
G.SKILL TridentZ Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Intel Z170 Platform Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C16D-32GTZA


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Interesting? Is this really a new version? Or is this maybe the initial version? I'm not sure what mine said in the BIOS, but I think it was 1.0?


Damn I just sent mine back, would like to know what version that was.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Some vendors have x370 VI HERO V2.2 for sale
> 
> V2.2? Anyone knows what the changes are for that?


Where are these being sold?


----------



## BoMbY

German Comtech for example (comtech dot de; I'm probably still not allowed to post links). Maybe it's a typo? Or the initial version?


----------



## nycgtr

I have tridents z 3200s. 4x8 32 gotta look up the exact kit from newegg. They run fine not 3200 fine in the c6h. But i was able to do 3200 on the gigabyte board so I am sure it's a bios thing. The new trident for ryzen kits are the most ugly things i've seen. I would water cool ram just to not look at it.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I have tridents z 3200s. 4x8 32 gotta look up the exact kit from newegg. They run fine not 3200 fine in the c6h. But i was able to do 3200 on the gigabyte board so I am sure it's a bios thing. The new trident for ryzen kits are the most ugly things i've seen. I would water cool ram just to not look at it.


They are the Ripjaws 4 heatsinks, they really are ugly, I'll probably run them bare


----------



## tacobob89

I have the Gskill 2x8 4266 kit I assume they are the samsung B die from what I have read. Hopefully will be able to post at 2133? or is the consenses that this ram probably wont post at all?


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Interesting? Is this really a new version? Or is this maybe the initial version? I'm not sure what mine said in the BIOS, but I think it was 1.0?


I am not sure nothing i can find indicates its a different version
The EAN or Partnumber 90MB0SC0-M0EAY0 also refers to the Hero itself not a special version


----------



## Zhuni

Yeah they don't look great at all


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nosequeponer*
> 
> what about G.Skill Trident Z DDR4 3600 PC4-28800 16GB 2x8GB CL16??


That's a great pick.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Where are these being sold?


Just did a quick Google....

https://mts.ee/asus-x370-crosshair-vi-hero-v2.2-am4-motherboard


----------



## agentk7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Interesting? Is this really a new version? Or is this maybe the initial version? I'm not sure what mine said in the BIOS, but I think it was 1.0?


The revision I have is 1.03 (bought day one at Microcenter near Philly), at least that's what shows right underneath the "Crosshair VI Hero" branding next to the middle PCI-E slot. In the past this general location area seems like a fairly common place for revision numbers, at least on mobos I've had from Asus and Gigabyte.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nosequeponer*
> 
> what about G.Skill Trident Z DDR4 3600 PC4-28800 16GB 2x8GB CL16??
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great pick.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Where are these being sold?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just did a quick Google....
> 
> https://mts.ee/asus-x370-crosshair-vi-hero-v2.2-am4-motherboard
Click to expand...

My google fu was obviously weak....

I can't see any obvious changes tbh, I'm guessing it's the same board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentk7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Interesting? Is this really a new version? Or is this maybe the initial version? I'm not sure what mine said in the BIOS, but I think it was 1.0?
> 
> 
> 
> The revision I have is 1.03 (bought day one at Microcenter near Philly), at least that's what shows right underneath the "Crosshair VI Hero" branding next to the middle PCI-E slot. In the past this general location area seems like a fairly common place for revision numbers, at least on mobos I've got from Asus and Gigabyte.
Click to expand...

Mine's the same


----------



## agentk7

For anyone that stil has a working board, are you having any issues with the board not recognizing your boot drive occasionally? I have a sata SSD that it doesn't seem to recognize every couple reboots. I usually unplug the cable from the drive and plug it back in and that seems to fix it so it may be possible I have a flaky sata cable. I'll try switching that out but just checking if anyone has noticed any issues with that?


----------



## malitze

I got board on launch day and pre-ordered as soon as it was possible, so if there was a previous revision then I guess it was one of those


----------



## BoMbY

Interesting. The official product picture from Asus has "VER. 1.03A", and I found one picture with "1.02", and the one PCGH has pictured had "REV 1.03" without the A.


----------



## nosequeponer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> That's a great pick.
> Just did a quick Google....
> 
> https://mts.ee/asus-x370-crosshair-vi-hero-v2.2-am4-motherboard


finally got the 3200 cl14..

anyway, i can always upgrade in the future


----------



## waltercaorle

it would be nice to know what are the versions bricked


----------



## MigM16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MigM16*
> 
> could anyone guide me to win10 1607 build for usb stick so i can try to see if that will fix freezeing in os.
> edit nvm i found it if anyone needs this or thinks this will help with freezing ill try to remember to come back and let yall know if this helps me.
> 
> hmm i guesss it would help to post the link lol https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10?tduid=(7d66b2113388852ed76d0d0f1ab7a5fb)(259740)(2542549)(UUwpUdUnU42202)()


idk if this matters to anyone but im on bios 5803 c6h have been for the last 24hrs pc was freezing up was my issue, im not at the ram speed issue yet just trying to get system stable with defaults.
today i installed windows version 1607 and so far my pc has been on idle for 15 mins no freeze.
also looking at task manager my cpu is running more like i think it should when its idle with nothing installed no driver nothing, just did my fresh install of 1607 and then did a create restore point. now ill start installing drivers,
um in task manager right now im seeing speeds of 2.02ghz about, yesterday on win version idk actually under 1607 i ws stuck t 3.6 more or less and it would just go up from there. high Vcore i felt too.
(may have figured out the 2.02ghz now from yesterdays 3.6 or so. i set system to high performance, and that jumped my clocks to 3.38ghz hmm.

um question do i need any of the asus drivers really. or shall i say what ones are most important to get/have/use there is chipset/ audio/lan/usb/utilities?

no freeze so far been 30 mins


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> That's a great pick.
> Just did a quick Google....
> 
> https://mts.ee/asus-x370-crosshair-vi-hero-v2.2-am4-motherboard


rev 1.4?


----------



## MigM16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> it would be nice to know what are the versions bricked


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> rev 1.4?


is the rev 1.04 or 1.03 just what bios come on it default???


----------



## nycgtr

The 3 i got 2 of them have sequential serial numbers, and one is a couple hundred behind. i will check the revs when i get home.


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lownage*
> 
> Mine does 4GHZ and 3600MHZ on the RAM for 20min Prime.
> Are 75°C ok? Are 1,45 in bios ~ 1,4 under load ok for 24/7?
> 
> Settings in BIOS:
> VCore: 1,45
> SOC: 1,2
> DRAM: 1,35
> BCLK: 135
> 
> Cinebench was 1775


What bios settings for a stable 3600?


----------



## MigM16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MigM16*
> 
> idk if this matters to anyone but im on bios 5803 c6h have been for the last 24hrs pc was freezing up was my issue, im not at the ram speed issue yet just trying to get system stable with defaults.
> today i installed windows version 1607 and so far my pc has been on idle for 15 mins no freeze.
> also looking at task manager my cpu is running more like i think it should when its idle with nothing installed no driver nothing, just did my fresh install of 1607 and then did a create restore point. now ill start installing drivers,
> um in task manager right now im seeing speeds of 2.02ghz about, yesterday on win version idk actually under 1607 i ws stuck t 3.6 more or less and it would just go up from there. high Vcore i felt too.
> (may have figured out the 2.02ghz now from yesterdays 3.6 or so. i set system to high performance, and that jumped my clocks to 3.38ghz hmm.
> 
> um question do i need any of the asus drivers really. or shall i say what ones are most important to get/have/use there is chipset/ audio/lan/usb/utilities?
> 
> no freeze so far been 30 mins


been 1 hr no freeze and did cpuz bench, im getting happier.
i guess i can submit my thing from cpu z have a look idk if liek the vcore thats just stock or when it was at load but im guessing stock.

http://valid.x86.fr/cvizrf


----------



## tacobob89

Cancelled my Ch6 order, all these issues, and I keep seeing talk of a version 2 board. As desperate as I am to get this rig going, I am just not willing to go forward with it at this moment


----------



## MigM16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tacobob89*
> 
> Cancelled my Ch6 order, all these issues, and I keep seeing talk of a version 2 board. As desperate as I am to get this rig going, I am just not willing to go forward with it at this moment


yo so far i got mine up and working this is after i bricked it then fixed it then has freezeing problems and no wso far im at over 1hr on no freeze did a bench mark with cpuz and im happier so far here is my cpuz thing http://valid.x86.fr/cvizrf


----------



## YVWM-47

just checked mine purchased from microcenter day 1 Rev 1.03 here. Its weird their seems to be so many variances.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rallan*
> 
> Is that supposed to work on 5803 or will it be with the next beta?
> 
> Mine won't post above 110 BCLK.


Do you have SMT manually set to Enabled? If so please restore it to Auto and see if it works. If that's not the issue you need to make sure the CPU and DRAM Ratios are yielding you correct values. There's also the DRAM hole issue, I noticed that in most cases setting 3466 directly seems to work (108.2 REFCLK with 3200 DRAM Ratio).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You done any testing with the Flare X sticks?
> 
> I know they've been tested on the Hero
> 
> I'm assuming they are B-Die and I'm tempted to pickup a 3200 kit when they do on sale.


No I haven't tested with those sticks specifically, but we support G.Skill with boards for their testing of course.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Some vendors have x370 VI HERO V2.2 for sale
> 
> V2.2? Anyone knows what the changes are for that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YVWM-47*
> 
> just checked mine purchased from microcenter day 1 Rev 1.03 here. Its weird their seems to be so many variances.


There is no other version for sale than 1.03.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You done any testing with the Flare X sticks?
> 
> I know they've been tested on the Hero
> 
> I'm assuming they are B-Die and I'm tempted to pickup a 3200 kit when they do on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> No I haven't tested with those sticks specifically, but we support G.Skill with boards for their testing of course.
Click to expand...

That's good enough for me









I've already emailed them about when they'll be going up for sale, no word though yet.


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> There is no other version for sale than 1.03.


Thank you for confirming this! I'm assuming this v2.2 floating around is probably the same motherboard with an updated BIOS (or even with the same BIOS).


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no other version for sale than 1.03.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for confirming this! I'm assuming this v2.2 floating around is probably the same motherboard with an updated BIOS (or even with the same BIOS).
Click to expand...

afaik the BIOS version that's on the board at sale is dictated by the last four number on the serial isn't it?


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> There is no other version for sale than 1.03.


At least my bricked C6H also was 1.03. Is there any update on the bricking front, btw.?

I fear if I RMA now, the replacement will have the same issue and may just hold for a few days again?


----------



## Lownage

RAM used is Tridentz 3600 CL15
Hope these pics help




edit: bios is 5803


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lownage*
> 
> RAM used is Tridentz 3600 CL15
> Hope these pics help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: bios is 5803


What about some benchmarks or anything?


----------



## LuckyImperial

This is a long shot but...is there any information on why there's so little availability? Here in the bay area (CA) we have nothing available from online retailers or store fronts.

Was there more demand than supply? It's true for every manufacturer.

Amazon is the gross offender here. No information period. Frys and Newegg at least offer an estimated back-order date.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> This is a long shot but...is there any information on why there's so little availability? Here in the bay area (CA) we have nothing available from online retailers or store fronts.
> 
> Was there more demand than supply? It's true for every manufacturer.
> 
> Amazon is the gross offender here. No information period. Frys and Newegg at least offer an estimated back-order date.


Think it's a supply issue. I was at microcenter the biggest one out of 4 around me. There were like 6 c6h and crap tons of everything else. I went to a few more and each store got 6 or less and this is the nyc tri state area so go figure. I bought 4 since I was second in line lol. But yeah even the gigabytes are hard to get. I grabbed the last one from another microcenter.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> This is a long shot but...is there any information on why there's so little availability? Here in the bay area (CA) we have nothing available from online retailers or store fronts.
> 
> Was there more demand than supply? It's true for every manufacturer.
> 
> Amazon is the gross offender here. No information period. Frys and Newegg at least offer an estimated back-order date.
> 
> 
> 
> Think it's a supply issue. I was at microcenter the biggest one out of 4 around me. There were like 6 c6h and crap tons of everything else. I went to a few more and each store got 6 or less and this is the nyc tri state area so go figure. I bought 4 since I was second in line lol. But yeah even the gigabytes are hard to get. I grabbed the last one from another microcenter.
Click to expand...

AMD promised to have plenty of CPUs in stock.....but now people can't find boards for them.

I honestly don't know whether to laugh or be sad at this point


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> AMD promised to have plenty of CPUs in stock.....but now people can't find boards for them.
> 
> I honestly don't know whether to laugh or be sad at this point


I am most definitely SAD, and slightly frustrated. I can't lie...there was a second when I thought about just going an picking up a 7700K and a Maximus. It was a short second, but I certainly thought it.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> AMD promised to have plenty of CPUs in stock.....but now people can't find boards for them.
> 
> I honestly don't know whether to laugh or be sad at this point
> 
> 
> 
> I am most definitely SAD, and slightly frustrated. I can't lie...there was a second when I thought about just going an picking up a 7700K and a Maximus. It was a short second, but I certainly thought it.
Click to expand...

I can certainly imagine mate, I've been in that situation and lucky for me I managed to get one.

most Aus retailers are showing an 8/2 stock date which is great news as it's only another day so I can't imagine the US would be much different?


----------



## nosequeponer

it took me several days to find a CH6 here in spain... not easy..

for the 1700x, plenty of them everywhere


----------



## gupsterg

I did pre-order via Amazon UK on 01/03, no CH6 yet, no ETA even being given.

Checking other UK etailers even for other AM4 boards its like 0 stock in hand and pretty much pre-order.

Today found only 1 company stating have Asus Prime X370 Pro. Need features of CH6, besides wanting it, think I gonna wait it out.


----------



## lowdog

Registering, got this board on order and it should arrive next week. Hopefully there will be an update to the bricking issue and a better bios by then or else the board may remain in the box until such a time as it's figured out.









Hopefully it is fixable with a bios and doesn't require a new board revision???......any news yet alluding to the possibility of a new revision being the fix???


----------



## motoray

If no boards are available by the end of the week im going to order a 7700k and wait for zen+.







sad day, been waiting a long time for this moment.


----------



## newguyagain

Is there anything new regarding the CH6 bricks in terms of how to avoid it?


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Is there anything new regarding the CH6 bricks in terms of how to avoid it?


You can avoid it by not buying it.

I have the C6H and it's been super buggy. Sometimes it doesn't post. One time it didn't post and I wasn't able to get it back up without doing a bios flashback. As soon as I can get my hands on another X370 board, I will return this one.


----------



## muffins

i got my board launch day at my local frys. got there shortly after they opened. they had a few crosshairs. they didn't have them out on display, you had to ask for one and they got it from the back. but now both my local and one further away are out of stock completely of crosshairs.

hearing about all these bricks i'm kinda scared to even turn on my computer atm. with none in stock if mine bricks i can't easily return it for another. no point in getting a refund since most x370 boards are out of stock. hate having to go through rma process so i try to avoid it if i have to.

so just patiently waiting for a new bios update since i figure the bricking is a bios issue.


----------



## MigM16

To everyone having the brick problem or freezing iv had all that happen to me I'm sure no one is reading my posts here but that's fine I fixed my freezing and my bios not posting after I did a bios update that failed. So far now that everything is OK for now at least I'm super happy it's working now. Only thing to do now is a just ram setting in bios an see whT I can run at.


----------



## Bill D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> If no boards are available by the end of the week im going to order a 7700k and wait for zen+.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sad day, been waiting a long time for this moment.


pre-order via Amazon the 25th still not shipped

walked in and picked one up today at fry's


----------



## nycgtr

I did see bios is updating once during my many boots when I was first getting it to post properly and testing the ram between bios. It did it's thing then rebooted. I think the bricking fears are overhyped tbh. If it was that rampant I would of had it happen with my 3 boards already. I've flashed the bios so many times on these things lol


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I did see bios is updating once during my many boots when I was first getting it to post properly and testing the ram between bios. It did it's thing then rebooted. I think the bricking fears are overhyped tbh. If it was that rampant I would of had it happen with my 3 boards already. I've flashed the bios so many times on these things lol


I flashed mine 13 times in the first 24 hours of me having it trying to get it to post lol


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I did see bios is updating once during my many boots when I was first getting it to post properly and testing the ram between bios. It did it's thing then rebooted. I think the bricking fears are overhyped tbh. If it was that rampant I would of had it happen with my 3 boards already. I've flashed the bios so many times on these things lol


do you remember which bios version you had at the moment it reported "updating bios?" wonder if this has been confirmed to happen on 5803 after a successful update. overall i'm sure asus is working hard and means it right now that its top priority to fix. having boards committing suicide on themselves isn't good for business.


----------



## Zak McKracken

So I just found out the RAM I have (Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000 at CL15 CMK64GX4M4C3000C15) is SK Hynix. Should I sell it and get something with Samsung chips? Or will the BIOS updates enable it to run any faster than 2666?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> do you remember which bios version you had at the moment it reported "updating bios?" wonder if this has been confirmed to happen on 5803 after a successful update. overall i'm sure asus is working hard and means it right now that its top priority to fix. having boards committing suicide on themselves isn't good for business.


It happened before 5803. It was after I flashed the very first bios on the asus website. I forgot what bios the boards came with but all 3 were the same. I just don't remember the number.

Board 1 Failed to post out of the box error 53 with ram from qvl list. Tried other ram also no go. usb flashed to beta bios on asus site. Posted no problems.
Board 2 Posted right away
Board 3 posted right away

Then I didn't know about the high 60c idle as I didn't read into it







. So I then proceeded to waste my time flashing 3 different bios across 3 different boards with 2 different 1800x procs LOL. Only to see 58-60c with every bios except the first one on the website 0702 . This one gave me a 18-20c drop on all boards but it didn't seem as stable.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bill D*
> 
> pre-order via Amazon the 25th still not shipped
> 
> walked in and picked one up today at fry's


Did you check the online stock status before you went to fry's?


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> do you remember which bios version you had at the moment it reported "updating bios?" wonder if this has been confirmed to happen on 5803 after a successful update. overall i'm sure asus is working hard and means it right now that its top priority to fix. having boards committing suicide on themselves isn't good for business.


The screen appears every time after the bios is flashed, nothing unusual. But only for a short time and then the system resets.

In the brick case it appears without previous bios flash, e.g. after changing the memory frequency in the bios an hitting save and reset. And then the system is stuck at the bios is updating screen forever.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> The screen appears every time after the bios is flashed, nothing unusual. But only for a short time and then the system resets.
> 
> In the brick case it appears without previous bios flash, e.g. after changing the memory frequency in the bios an hitting save and reset. And then the system is stuck at the bios is updating screen forever.


so this is happening if you change a setting in the bios and save then exit? not chilling in windows or starting it up from after shutting down from within windows?


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> The screen appears every time after the bios is flashed, nothing unusual. But only for a short time and then the system resets.
> 
> In the brick case it appears without previous bios flash, e.g. after changing the memory frequency in the bios an hitting save and reset. And then the system is stuck at the bios is updating screen forever.


Do you remember anyone having this issue with 702 or the BIOS out of the box?


----------



## waltercaorle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> The screen appears every time after the bios is flashed, nothing unusual. But only for a short time and then the system resets.
> 
> In the brick case it appears without previous bios flash, e.g. after changing the memory frequency in the bios an hitting save and reset. And then the system is stuck at the bios is updating screen forever.


then you can have the brick also doing a oc of memories too hard ??


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bill D*
> 
> pre-order via Amazon the 25th still not shipped
> 
> walked in and picked one up today at fry's


I assume that Fry's was near LA...

There's nothing up here for Bay Area Fry's.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> so this is happening if you change a setting in the bios and save then exit? not chilling in windows or starting it up from after shutting down from within windows?


In my case the system was running fine on stock settings and probably would be running still if I had not wanted to run my memory faster than 2133. Normally applying DOCP profiles would render the system not posting anymore until a cmos reset. Had not tried on the latest 5803 yet though, so I did.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Do you remember anyone having this issue with 702 or the BIOS out of the box?


I remember that any non-stock memory setting seemed to lead to non-post states so I stuck with stock for a while. But tbh I was not exactly pleased with that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> then you can have the brick also doing a oc of memories too hard ??


The "OC" was raising the memory frequency from 2133 to 2666 with everything else left on Auto.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> In my case the system was running fine on stock settings and probably would be running still if I had not wanted to run my memory faster than 2133. Normally applying DOCP profiles would render the system not posting anymore until a cmos reset. Had not tried on the latest 5803 yet though, so I did.
> I remember that any non-stock memory setting seemed to lead to non-post states so I stuck with stock for a while. But tbh I was not exactly pleased with that.
> The "OC" was raising the memory frequency from 2133 to 2666 with everything else left on Auto.


thanks for the info. so it appears to only happen after changing something in the bios. well that sucks. i have to go into the bios every restart to get my fan profile to work. doesn't matter if i have the fans set to standard, turbo, silent, or manual, or have fan type to auto, dc, or pwm. my fans (pwm 140mm corsair maglev) will always run at 400rpm after a reboot unless i go back into the bios, go to easy mode, and click on fans and then click on all the fan ports on the left. if i go back into the fans settings in advance mode and try changing nothing works. has to be in easy mode to make it work.


----------



## agentk7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Then I didn't know about the high 60c idle as I didn't read into it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So I then proceeded to waste my time flashing 3 different bios across 3 different boards with 2 different 1800x procs LOL. Only to see 58-60c with every bios except the first one on the website 0702 . This one gave me a 18-20c drop on all boards but it didn't seem as stable.


I noticed the temp problem with the 5704 bios (beta bios currently on Asus' support site), it was about exactly 20 degrees c higher then when I initlally tested out the board with the shipped BIOS. I reverted to 0702 and kept my memory timings at 2666. So far the system has been stable with Windows 10 and Steam, other then occasionally not seeing the SSD drive on bootup and Windows not recognizing the hot plug option for a sata dock I have. I'm in a holding pattern with any other changes until we hear something official from Asus.


----------



## nosequeponer

hopefully it´s only a matter of time (short time) to get a good bios from asus that solve all this problems, i´m curious to see what bios came standart with the mobo


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nosequeponer*
> 
> hopefully it´s only a matter of time (short time) to get a good bios from asus that solve all this problems, i´m curious to see what bios came standart with the mobo


There is an image on the disc that comes with the board, it was dated back to december iirc.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Can somebody confirm that the issues are softwsre/BIOS and not HW, that within a gew months (tops) ut should be a badass motherboard?







ray:


----------



## gupsterg

On revision of mobo guys.

Asus NA CH6 Overview is v1.02

OC3D CH6 preview is v1.03, Kwastek CH6 preview, Buildzoid's VRM analysis, TastyPCTV, TechTeamGB, Rick's Performance Computing, Profesional Review

Donanım Haber AMD reviewers kit v1.03

YT users v1.03 = wally aviles, hito bashira

Asus US CH6 product page is v1.03A

Amazon UK CH6 is v1.03A, scan.co.uk, awd-it.co.uk, overclockers.co.uk, box.co.uk (maybe using media pack images from Asus).

Will update this post with other review/images I'm viewing, I won't repeat the post.

I gotta hang in for CH6 TBH, regardless of the issues you guys are having.

I want the WC headers for use of logging info in OS SW, want the voltage points for getting actual readings, AM3 holes are bonus for me as wanna reuse a HSF I have, till get the £££ together for WC.

And damn is it a good looking board. I liked my M7R, when I saw my bro's M8R I knew why he went tempered glass case!


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> do you remember which bios version you had at the moment it reported "updating bios?" wonder if this has been confirmed to happen on 5803 after a successful update. overall i'm sure asus is working hard and means it right now that its top priority to fix. having boards committing suicide on themselves isn't good for business.


It happened to me a while after updating to 5803. 5803 is not the promised land.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> It happened to me a while after updating to 5803. 5803 is not the promised land.


did it happen while you where in windows? starting up the computer from power off from inside of windows or preform a reboot while in windows? or did you go into the bios, change a settings, save & and exit, and then happened after it rebooted to apply the new settings?


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> did it happen while you where in windows? starting up the computer from power off from inside of windows or preform a reboot while in windows? or did you go into the bios, change a settings, save & and exit, and then happened after it rebooted to apply the new settings?


Changing stuff in BIOS and "save and restart", after that it went bonkers.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Changing stuff in BIOS and "save and restart", after that it went bonkers.


thanks. so far the one common element has been changing something in the bios and saving & exiting.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> thanks. so far the one common element has been changing something in the bios and saving & exiting.


I'd go even further and say it's probably something memory related as disabling the boot logo / setting boot priority / etc. never got me into any trouble.


----------



## Fliptrocity

So I just updated the Bios to 5803 and my board wont boot/post. Getting an orange DRAM light and Q-Code 90.

Not sure what to do at this point... am I screwed? Any suggestions?


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fliptrocity*
> 
> So I just updated the Bios to 5803 and my board wont boot/post. Getting an orange DRAM light and Q-Code 90.
> 
> Not sure what to do at this point... am I screwed? Any suggestions?


Q90 is memory related. according to the c6h xoc guide, 90 means "DRAM recovery, reset to proceed."


----------



## Fliptrocity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> Q90 is memory related. according to the c6h xoc guide, 90 means "DRAM recovery, reset to proceed."


reset the RAM or reset the machine itself? Either way, I've tried both and neither have yielded different results.

Tried a CMOS reset by removing the battery as well... no luck.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fliptrocity*
> 
> reset the RAM or reset the machine itself? Either way, I've tried both and neither have yielded different results.
> 
> Tried a CMOS reset by removing the battery as well... no luck.


have you tried the reset button on the board itself? either way though a cmos clear should have reset the ram back to jedec defaults.


----------



## Fliptrocity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> have you tried the reset button on the board itself? either way though a cmos clear should have reset the ram back to jedec defaults.


I have tried that reset button as well.

How long should the battery be left out to ensure the CMOS actually clears?


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fliptrocity*
> 
> I have tried that reset button as well.
> 
> How long should the battery be left out to ensure the CMOS actually clears?


usually a few seconds (~10ish) should do it. have you tried placing the ram into the other slots? what kit?


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fliptrocity*
> 
> reset the RAM or reset the machine itself? Either way, I've tried both and neither have yielded different results.
> 
> Tried a CMOS reset by removing the battery as well... no luck.


Have you tried a bios flashback of a USB stick? That's how I recovered when my board wouldn't post.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Have you tried a bios flashback of a USB stick? That's how I recovered when my board wouldn't post.


That's what I'd do too if nothing else helps. But I'd try different DIMM slots and configurations as suggested first.


----------



## Fliptrocity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> usually a few seconds (~10ish) should do it. have you tried placing the ram into the other slots? what kit?


I have, atm i have a single stick in slot A2. Trident Z 3200.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Have you tried a bios flashback of a USB stick? That's how I recovered when my board wouldn't post.


I havnt tried since flashing 5803 on it, which I only did once. Suppose I could try again...


----------



## Fliptrocity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> That's what I'd do too if nothing else helps. But I'd try different DIMM slots and configurations as suggested first.


Just tried flashing again, with no results.

Have swapped out sticks and tried diff combos of slot configs, sadly still nothing...

I'm pretty frustrated at this point... this board has been a nightmare so far.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fliptrocity*
> 
> Just tried flashing again, with no results.
> 
> Have swapped out sticks and tried diff combos of slot configs, sadly still nothing...
> 
> I'm pretty frustrated at this point... this board has been a nightmare so far.


try to see if you can bios flashback down to 5704.


----------



## Fliptrocity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> try to see if you can bios flashback down to 5704.


Just finished... still nothing.

Wonder if @elmor has any other ideas?


----------



## MigM16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fliptrocity*
> 
> Just finished... still nothing.
> 
> Wonder if @elmor has any other ideas?


I would try all bios u can find till one works if u can get it to post do a memtest86+ I think it was. and see if ur ram is ok is all I can suggest. 5803 worked for me but only after I did 702 and that failed an bricked me.


----------



## MigM16

I finally got my rig working an can play games no problem but, my ram is at 2133 I kinda wanna chandelier it to like 2400 or 2666 or even what my ram is rat3d for 3200 but I'm worried I'll end up with a no post, but at same time I kinda wanna do it so I can put info out there like if it works for me or if I ruin all the work I did getting g it going.


----------



## Fliptrocity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MigM16*
> 
> I would try all bios u can find till one works if u can get it to post do a memtest86+ I think it was. and see if ur ram is ok is all I can suggest. 5803 worked for me but only after I did 702 and that failed an bricked me.


So... the day i got the board, it refused to post until i updated to 702. It worked fine for a few days. I got home from work today and it wouldnt resume from sleep. Tried a few reboots, but couldnt get it to post and started getting the 90 Qcode. Flashed 803, still stuck with the 90 qcode. Flashed back to 702 to try and fix it... still stuck.

I've tried CMOS resets, removing and reseating all the ram in all sorts of configs, but it just refuses to post and get past the 90 code.

I hate to be that guy... but at this point I'm getting ready to throw my 2600k back in my case and returning everything. In 5 years of using my 2600k OC'd at 4.5 GHz, it never even sneezed at me. I'm not asking for a miracle here... i just want the thing to post so i can get back to GTA5.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fliptrocity*
> 
> So... the day i got the board, it refused to post until i updated to 702. It worked fine for a few days. I got home from work today and it wouldnt resume from sleep. Tried a few reboots, but couldnt get it to post and started getting the 90 Qcode. Flashed 803, still stuck with the 90 qcode. Flashed back to 702 to try and fix it... still stuck.
> 
> I've tried CMOS resets, removing and reseating all the ram in all sorts of configs, but it just refuses to post and get past the 90 code.
> 
> I hate to be that guy... but at this point I'm getting ready to throw my 2600k back in my case and returning everything. In 5 years of using my 2600k OC'd at 4.5 GHz, it never even sneezed at me. I'm not asking for a miracle here... i just want the thing to post so i can get back to GTA5.


i know there are a lot of bugs with this board atm, and virtually every x370 board out there are having memory bugs, but things should work at jedec standard 2133mhz, which is what most kits fall back on when a cmos reset is done. last ditch effort would try a completely different ddr4 kit. it might actually be your ram.

unless the board is bricked, but yours doesn't seem "bricked" as other bricked ones won't even turn on.


----------



## Bill D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Did you check the online stock status before you went to fry's?


yes showed none but they had one


----------



## Bill D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> I assume that Fry's was near LA...
> 
> There's nothing up here for Bay Area Fry's.


phoenix


----------



## os2wiz

Which dram is G.Skill using on their Trident Z????? Samsung or Hynix??


----------



## MigM16

That's so weird that for u 702 worked but for me 702 didn't an other way around with the 5803. I started on 602 I think it was an that worked. Myself I only even tryed 702 cus my pc was freezing up.


----------



## os2wiz

The 5803 is on a hotlink from a user on the rog.asu.com weg sire. Go to community thrn choose forums and you will see Crosshair VI Hero thread. Then go through the various posts and you will see one has a hot link to 5803.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> On revision of mobo guys.
> 
> Asus NA CH6 Overview is v1.02
> 
> OC3D CH6 preview is v1.03, Kwastek CH6 preview, Buildzoid's VRM analysis, TastyPCTV, TechTeamGB, Rick's Performance Computing, Profesional Review
> 
> Donanım Haber AMD reviewers kit v1.03
> 
> YT users v1.03 = wally aviles, hito bashira
> 
> Asus US CH6 product page is v1.03A
> 
> Amazon UK CH6 is v1.03A, scan.co.uk, awd-it.co.uk, overclockers.co.uk, box.co.uk (maybe using media pack images from Asus).
> 
> Will update this post with other review/images I'm viewing, I won't repeat the post.
> 
> I gotta hang in for CH6 TBH, regardless of the issues you guys are having.
> 
> I want the WC headers for use of logging info in OS SW, want the voltage points for getting actual readings, AM3 holes are bonus for me as wanna reuse a HSF I have, till get the £££ together for WC.
> 
> And damn is it a good looking board. I liked my M7R, when I saw my bro's M8R I knew why he went tempered glass case!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> On revision of mobo guys.
> 
> Asus NA CH6 Overview is v1.02
> 
> OC3D CH6 preview is v1.03, Kwastek CH6 preview, Buildzoid's VRM analysis, TastyPCTV, TechTeamGB, Rick's Performance Computing, Profesional Review
> 
> Donanım Haber AMD reviewers kit v1.03
> 
> YT users v1.03 = wally aviles, hito bashira
> 
> Asus US CH6 product page is v1.03A
> 
> Amazon UK CH6 is v1.03A, scan.co.uk, awd-it.co.uk, overclockers.co.uk, box.co.uk (maybe using media pack images from Asus).
> 
> Will update this post with other review/images I'm viewing, I won't repeat the post.
> 
> I gotta hang in for CH6 TBH, regardless of the issues you guys are having.
> 
> I want the WC headers for use of logging info in OS SW, want the voltage points for getting actual readings, AM3 holes are bonus for me as wanna reuse a HSF I have, till get the £££ together for WC.
> 
> MY borad is revison 1.03. I got it on launch day at Micro Center. So far I have been unsuccessful in posting. I loosened up the screws a bit for the Aplhpa Cool Eisbahr 360 water block and will check again tomorrow . I also put bios 5803 on my flash drive if I can't post I will use the usb flash slot and flash button.


----------



## nycgtr

So after playing with it some more. I see that I can do 4ghz at 1.4v stable but my idle is like 58 and load is coming to 84 peak. Just not feeling it. Stepping down to 3.9 I am stable at 1.3v lol. Going the slightest bit over 3.9 won't pass any 100% ult. Dropping voltage to 1.3 puts me at 46c idle and 66c under load. Much more reasonable for now. I think the .1 is not worth squeezing for but would definitely be nice to have. I don't know how you guys are doing 1.4x v with those temps. I can't do those temps and im on water with 2 x360s and 1 gpu. I cannot get ram past 2666 to even boot.


----------



## os2wiz

Big mistake. The Asrock boards are traditionally inferior and ALL the motherboard makers for Ryzen have bios issues. ALL I repeat. Just wait it out flash the latest bios 5803 and make sure your cpu block or fans are not tightened too much.


----------



## YVWM-47

who
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Big mistake. The Asrock boards are traditionally inferior and ALL the motherboard makers for Ryzen have bios issues. ALL I repeat. Just wait it out flash the latest bios 5803 and make sure your cpu block or fans are not tightened too much.


Who said anything about asrock? and people have been bricking on 5803 aswell.


----------



## finalheaven

I have the CH6 on order from two separate places. Meanwhile it looks like the Asus Prime x370 is in stock for shipping immediately... tempted...


----------



## Bill D

any ETA or word on a newer non beta bios than 5803 ?

since the one I got today is the only one I can find I think i'll wait till they work this out

my R4E/3930k are only 5.5 years old I think they can last a week or two more


----------



## mistax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyX2*
> 
> Just FYI, I'm running 3200MHz CAS14 just fine on my C6H 5803 BIOS with 2x8GB G.Skill Trident Z RAM and 1.375v. Haven't tried to push it any further.


Wonder if i need more dram voltage for my 2x16 to post 3200. I can only get it to 3000 so farbwith 141 blck


----------



## finalheaven

Posted by AlphaC in another thread where ten (10) 1700's were tested on CH6

http://oc.jagatreview.com/2017/03/overclocking-binning-10-prosesor-amd-ryzen-7-1700/2/


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I'm just testing a new bios as we speak, 3200+ on 2x16GB Samsung B-die (2666 ratio + 120.2 MHz REFCLK).
> Hynix is pretty much limited to 2666 still ...
> 
> 
> The G.Skill sticks are guaranteed Samsung B IC's, but if you can find something which has that you should be good.
> 
> You can use these sources to try to figure out what's on your sticks:
> 
> http://i4memory.com/showthread.php?t=58422
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/769399-Memory-IC-s-manufacturer-for-DDR4-desktop
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/732290-Woomack-s-memory-test-list (thanks to bloodshot45)


Since you know RAM, what specifically is my Skylake-optimized ram?

It's G.Skill ram, this http://pcpartpicker.com/product/qGqbt6/gskill-memory-f43200c16d16gvgb

Trying to get it to stick to 3200 mhz, no go. 2400 mhz gets to Windows on 16 timing, but cpu-z reads 2133 mhz. Am I just screwed or new matured bios needed on Gigabyte?


----------



## bloodshot45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Since you know RAM, what specifically is my Skylake-optimized ram?
> 
> It's G.Skill ram, this http://pcpartpicker.com/product/qGqbt6/gskill-memory-f43200c16d16gvgb
> 
> Trying to get it to stick to 3200 mhz, no go. 2400 mhz gets to Windows on 16 timing, but cpu-z reads 2133 mhz. Am I just screwed or new matured bios needed on Gigabyte?


The memory you are using may be Hynix IC which isn't as good as Samsung. Can you post a picture of the label on one of the memory sticks?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodshot45*
> 
> The memory you are using may be Hynix IC which isn't as good as Samsung. Can you post a picture of the label on one of the memory sticks?


i'll get that later but i got some cpu-z and another mem reading app info... albeit very incomplete.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> At least my bricked C6H also was 1.03. Is there any update on the bricking front, btw.?
> 
> I fear if I RMA now, the replacement will have the same issue and may just hold for a few days again?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> Registering, got this board on order and it should arrive next week. Hopefully there will be an update to the bricking issue and a better bios by then or else the board may remain in the box until such a time as it's figured out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it is fixable with a bios and doesn't require a new board revision???......any news yet alluding to the possibility of a new revision being the fix???


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Is there anything new regarding the CH6 bricks in terms of how to avoid it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Can somebody confirm that the issues are softwsre/BIOS and not HW, that within a gew months (tops) ut should be a badass motherboard?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ray:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bill D*
> 
> any ETA or word on a newer non beta bios than 5803 ?
> 
> since the one I got today is the only one I can find I think i'll wait till they work this out
> 
> my R4E/3930k are only 5.5 years old I think they can last a week or two more


I'll update you guys when we have something, don't worry. We should be able to assess this through a BIOS update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I did see bios is updating once during my many boots when I was first getting it to post properly and testing the ram between bios. It did it's thing then rebooted. I think the bricking fears are overhyped tbh. If it was that rampant I would of had it happen with my 3 boards already. I've flashed the bios so many times on these things lol


From the reports so far it seems that either you have this issue or you don't. The majority of C6H boards should be working without issues (we haven't had this issue internally).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zak McKracken*
> 
> So I just found out the RAM I have (Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000 at CL15 CMK64GX4M4C3000C15) is SK Hynix. Should I sell it and get something with Samsung chips? Or will the BIOS updates enable it to run any faster than 2666?


Your can either roll along at 2666 until BIOS is improved or get new sticks if you want higher speeds immediately. I can't estimate how long it will take. Should be noted that Samsung B based sticks are better overall and will be able to run at tighter timings at the same frequency as Hynix, even on other platforms.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> then you can have the brick also doing a oc of memories too hard ??


Doesn't seem related.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> On revision of mobo guys.
> 
> Asus NA CH6 Overview is v1.02
> 
> OC3D CH6 preview is v1.03, Kwastek CH6 preview, Buildzoid's VRM analysis, TastyPCTV, TechTeamGB, Rick's Performance Computing, Profesional Review
> 
> Donanım Haber AMD reviewers kit v1.03
> 
> YT users v1.03 = wally aviles, hito bashira
> 
> Asus US CH6 product page is v1.03A
> 
> Amazon UK CH6 is v1.03A, scan.co.uk, awd-it.co.uk, overclockers.co.uk, box.co.uk (maybe using media pack images from Asus).
> 
> Will update this post with other review/images I'm viewing, I won't repeat the post.
> 
> I gotta hang in for CH6 TBH, regardless of the issues you guys are having.
> 
> I want the WC headers for use of logging info in OS SW, want the voltage points for getting actual readings, AM3 holes are bonus for me as wanna reuse a HSF I have, till get the £££ together for WC.
> 
> And damn is it a good looking board. I liked my M7R, when I saw my bro's M8R I knew why he went tempered glass case!


1.02 and 1.03A are pre-production boards, 1.03 is retail.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fliptrocity*
> 
> So I just updated the Bios to 5803 and my board wont boot/post. Getting an orange DRAM light and Q-Code 90.
> 
> Not sure what to do at this point... am I screwed? Any suggestions?


You need to debug piece by piece. Try the board outside a case (on top of your MB box for example) with only CPU, cooler and 1x DRAM stick connected. If it still goes 90 you have a real issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> So after playing with it some more. I see that I can do 4ghz at 1.4v stable but my idle is like 58 and load is coming to 84 peak. Just not feeling it. Stepping down to 3.9 I am stable at 1.3v lol. Going the slightest bit over 3.9 won't pass any 100% ult. Dropping voltage to 1.3 puts me at 46c idle and 66c under load. Much more reasonable for now. I think the .1 is not worth squeezing for but would definitely be nice to have. I don't know how you guys are doing 1.4x v with those temps. I can't do those temps and im on water with 2 x360s and 1 gpu. I cannot get ram past 2666 to even boot.


See all the info available on DRAM in OP and the thread. Only Samsung 2x8GB will work at above 2666 DRAM Ratio, for others you need to use REFCLK.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> Wonder if i need more dram voltage for my 2x16 to post 3200. I can only get it to 3000 so farbwith 141 blck


3000 is already very good with 2x16GB. You need to wait for an updated BIOS to get higher. Good news is that we have it working on a test bios up to 3200 right now, I'll update here when it's ready for beta testing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Since you know RAM, what specifically is my Skylake-optimized ram?
> 
> It's G.Skill ram, this http://pcpartpicker.com/product/qGqbt6/gskill-memory-f43200c16d16gvgb
> 
> Trying to get it to stick to 3200 mhz, no go. 2400 mhz gets to Windows on 16 timing, but cpu-z reads 2133 mhz. Am I just screwed or new matured bios needed on Gigabyte?


So you're not on C6H? GTF O


----------



## muffins

hey elmor, i know and fully agree that there are other more pressing matters at the moment, but later on when things get ironed out, are there any plans to offer more LED lightning control?


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> hey elmor, i know and fully agree that there are other more pressing matters at the moment, but later on when things get ironed out, are there any plans to offer more LED lightning control?


Should be identical to the Z270 solution, what are you missing? If there's a bug I'll try to have it fixed, if it's a viable feature request I can forward it.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Should be identical to the Z270 solution, what are you missing? If there's a bug I'll try to have it fixed, if it's a viable feature request I can forward it.


well at least on 5803, not sure about the previous, all i have under rog effects in the advance tab is: onboard led - enable / disable" and under onboard device configuration "rgb led lightning - enable / disable" and "in sleep, hibernate and soft off states - off / on."

unless i'm missing another option somewhere i don't see a way to change the color, configure the effects like pulse, solid, and things like that.


----------



## Snowfox00x

Hi Elmor,

Any idea when the next beta bios will be out? (update to 5803)

I ordered 2 of these boards, one arrived today and has bricked already. I've already sent it back, but I don't want to take any chances on the second board. Should I wait for a more stable bios or try updating to 5803?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Should be identical to the Z270 solution, what are you missing? If there's a bug I'll try to have it fixed, if it's a viable feature request I can forward it.
> 
> 
> 
> well at least on 5803, not sure about the previous, all i have under rog effects in the advance tab is: onboard led - enable / disable" and under onboard device configuration "rgb led lightning - enable / disable" and "in sleep, hibernate and soft off states - off / on."
> 
> unless i'm missing another option somewhere i don't see a way to change the color, configure the effects like pulse, solid, and things like that.
Click to expand...

Asus Aura software, download it from their site


----------



## Brolander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowfox00x*
> 
> Hi Elmor,
> 
> Any idea when the next beta bios will be out? (update to 5803)
> 
> I ordered 2 of these boards, one arrived today and has bricked already. I've already sent it back, but I don't want to take any chances on the second board. Should I wait for a more stable bios or try updating to 5803?


What were you doing before it got bricked?


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Asus Aura software, download it from their site


it can only be configured by software? my buddies x99 strix has the ability to change color and have effects like solid and pulse in the bios itself.


----------



## Snowfox00x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brolander*
> 
> What were you doing before it got bricked?


Trying to get it to post with the ROG Corsair Dominator Ram.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> it can only be configured by software? my buddies x99 strix has the ability to change color and have effects like solid and pulse in the bios itself.


I believe it's a matter of priority right now, we have more pressing BIOS issues to focus on before adding full feature support. At least the software setting should stick, so you can set it to your preference and then disable or uninstall it.


----------



## Brolander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowfox00x*
> 
> Trying to get it to post with the ROG Corsair Dominator Ram.


The Dominator's are on the QVL? Am I right?

You changed nothing in the BIOS? Just get the components together and tried to boot?


----------



## Spongeboy5040

Any info on Flare X 3200 availability? Can't find it at least on any of the stores based in the US.


----------



## gupsterg

@elmor

+rep for rev info







, cheers for support on OCN







.

@finalheaven

Asus Prime X370 Pro has Ti NexFET, same as CH6. Inductors differ, no idea on spec, IIRC caps are as goods CH6, no phone at mo and not had time to check.

That board should IMO not hold you back on OC front compared to CH6. Caveat being ROM, which to me plenty boards are having an issue with from other manufactuers.

I will hold out for CH6, the features set I require and want.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

My CH6 is already payed for... and do not want to wait any more. My setup is completely blacked out, so I need the CH6.


----------



## Spongeboy5040

@GreedyMuffin. Dude mine is in my basement. I'm having to get rid of the Dominator Platinum I bought for it and try to figure out something with samsung. Super bummed.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I got the same kit as the reviews (2x8GB 3000MHZ LPX from Corsair) Glad I bought this, it was ultra cheap, and since the other reviewers are using the same kit, I should be safe..


----------



## Spongeboy5040

I'm wanting 32GB and the two kits currently on the list for that are no where to be found...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

So I just did a clean Win 10 install on an Intel 600p and at stock and overclocked I was getting random lockups when I wasn't getting them on my up to date Win 10 install from my Skylake rig (HyperX Predator M.2)

Anyone had anything like this?


----------



## Ashura

My pc is double booting & post delay of at least 30secs. Any solutions? BIOS update?


----------



## Monitu

Has anyone tried to RMA? Did you have any problems?

I am not sure that updating bios fix the motherboard issues and I am worried...


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Does EK AM3 bracket work on the CH6?


----------



## Brolander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monitu*
> 
> Has anyone tried to RMA? Did you have any problems?
> 
> I am not sure that updating bios fix the motherboard issues and I am worried...


Started Yesterday with RMA . I guess it will take some time untill I get the board back or a new one...


----------



## Monitu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brolander*
> 
> Started Yesterday with RMA . I guess it will take some time untill I get the board back or a new one...


Yes... good luck with that









You probably are not the only one. Its very sad this situation, i really liked the MB.


----------



## Brolander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monitu*
> 
> Yes... good luck with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably are not the only one. Its very sad this situation, i really liked the MB.


Yeah "liked"


----------



## Fliptrocity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> You need to debug piece by piece. Try the board outside a case (on top of your MB box for example) with only CPU, cooler and 1x DRAM stick connected. If it still goes 90 you have a real issue.


Having been up all night trying all sorts of things, including taking it all apart and back together, trying to boot it out side of the case, etc... It still just 90's on me. I guess I DO have a real issue...

Do you have any other suggestions? I wish I could just go to Microcenter and get it replaced, but as you know, there are none to be found anywhere


----------



## Brolander

I got a Feedback from Asus Germany. They don't seem to be aware of the problem at all.

They were asking me for the RAM and CPU I used and which BIOS I had flashed. But nothing about the problem that the Board is probably committing suicide.


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Big mistake. The Asrock boards are traditionally inferior and ALL the motherboard makers for Ryzen have bios issues. ALL I repeat. Just wait it out flash the latest bios 5803 and make sure your cpu block or fans are not tightened too much.


Wait what? Your CPU block is tightened too much? How is that an issue?


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Does EK AM3 bracket work on the CH6?


Quote:


> ROG Crosshair VI Hero has special mounting holes that are compatible with any AM4 or AM3 cooler


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brolander*
> 
> I got a Feedback from Asus Germany. They don't seem to be aware of the problem at all.
> 
> They were asking me for the RAM and CPU I used and which BIOS I had flashed. But nothing about the problem that the Board is probably committing suicide.


Same. Mostly. I told them to contact Elmor ...


----------



## newguyagain

Are there any reports of a bricked x370 Prime or does that one seem to be good?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*


Det er greit nok, men hørte rykter om problemer med riktig press osv..

Yeah, I thought so, but I've heard rumors about the pressure is wrong or something. ^^


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Are there any reports of a bricked x370 Prime or does that one seem to be good?


Not that I'm aware of. I'm actually driving over an hour after work to pick one up.


----------



## Johan45

Add another one to the list , My review sample CHVI just took a nose dive last night. I managed before to revive it with flashback but not this time. It's dead


----------



## gupsterg

OMG!









I just got an update that my pro-order comes on 9th or 10th, I hope it isn't a dud







.


----------



## RyzenChrist

I hope they get 3600 to work someday but i guess i can settle for 3200 for now


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> OMG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got an update that my pro-order comes on 9th or 10th, I hope it isn't a dud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


This was a retail ver 1.03 board too. Funny at OCF we have a fairly small group who have adopted ryzen off the start and three of us have already had our Heros fail in the same manner. To me that's a pretty good indication that something has definitely gone amok here. I had issues with it right from first boot and they never really cleared up. First time it locked up and threw the BIOS update warnig all I was doing was surfing through BIOS checking out some options. The system was bone stock , I hadn't altered anything.


----------



## RyzenChrist

No issues with my Hero at all.. Thankfully


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpedsoul*
> 
> I bought the same RAM. You can set the speed and timings manually so they will work. I went 3600 for when they get things worked out.


I do have the same RAM KIT, cant get it work above 2133mhz. Its looping in post 3/4 times and then it stays on with black screen.
If there is any timing/config somebody knows i would be happy to try them.

Currently running on bios version: 5704
In a few hours i will try to bios version : 5803 (hopefully it wont brick the mobo)


----------



## Johan45

It had nothing to do with BIOS version as far as I could tell.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It had nothing to do with BIOS version as far as I could tell.


? What exactly ? Bricking the mobo or setting up higher DRAM issues


----------



## gupsterg

@Johan45

+rep for helpful info, I'll just keep praying mines a good one in transit .....


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Me too...


----------



## tacobob89

Me three


----------



## RyzenChrist

Elmor any new Bios coming down the pipe this week?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It had nothing to do with BIOS version as far as I could tell.
> 
> 
> 
> ? What exactly ? Bricking the mobo or setting up higher DRAM issues
Click to expand...

Quote:


> In a few hours i will try to bios version : 5803 (hopefully it wont brick the mobo)


----------



## BoMbY

Okay, ASUS Germany doesn't accept direct RMA for the C6H. It can only be handled over the vendor (which costs extra time). Not a good service for a "premium" product with a price over 250 Euro.


----------



## Brolander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Okay, ASUS Germany doesn't accept direct RMA for the C6H. It can only be handled over the vendor (which costs extra time). Not a good service for a "premium" product with a price over 250 Euro.


I got the same answer from ASUS Germany a few minutes ago. The board is already on the way back.


----------



## tacobob89

Not good, Not good at all. Ugghh I went ahead and cancelled my 2nd Ch6 order. Ch6 has all the features I want, and it also appears to be having the most problems of any am4 boards. All am4 boards are having problems but the Ch6 is more severe and often (reddit is blowing up with ch6 bricks). Would really like to know what Asus plans are to get this straightened out.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tacobob89*
> 
> Not good, Not good at all. Ugghh I went ahead and cancelled my 2nd Ch6 order. Ch6 has all the features I want, and it also appears to be having the most problems of any am4 boards. All am4 boards are having problems but the Ch6 is more severe and often (reddit is blowing up with ch6 bricks). Would really like to know what Asus plans are to get this straightened out.


Get one from a retailer you can exchange. As much as there are people blowing up about theirs failing. There are plenty of people who don't have issues and aren't saying anything. I think more people got the c6h than most other boards out there for x370.


----------



## newguyagain

HI

Just got my 2nd C6H and it posts fine. However it won't boot, Windows boot screen just freezes. In BIOS everything is set to "auto".

This is really getting frustrated. Bext I will remove 2 of the 4 16GB DR RAM sticks, besides that I am out of ideas - any other suggestions?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Okay, ASUS Germany doesn't accept direct RMA for the C6H. It can only be handled over the vendor (which costs extra time). Not a good service for a "premium" product with a price over 250 Euro.


This is the reason I stuck with Amazon UK for pre-order rather than another etailer. They will send out a new board (if in stock) even whilst faulty one in transit (experienced this before on another product). Also I have seen some UK etailers start deducting usage/testing fee if you RMA 3-6mths+ after purchase and don't go for swapout/repair and want money back (this not limited to Asus product but all). Where as Amazon UK is full refund.

In the past I had an Eizo monitor which when contacted manufacturer for repair due to Amazon not having stock, Eizo wanted me to pay shipping, when I complained to Amazon they said ship it and give as invoice and we will reimburse you, this real £ back not some giftcard/coupon either.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> HI
> 
> Just got my 2nd C6H and it posts fine. However it won't boot, Windows boot screen just freezes. In BIOS everything is set to "auto".
> 
> This is really getting frustrated. Bext I will remove 2 of the 4 16GB DR RAM sticks, besides that I am out of ideas - any other suggestions?


Was the secure boot active on the old board, or some IDE compatibility mode? At least for me I didn't do a fresh Windows 10 installation, and Windows worked well after changing the board. It only had a longer new device installation sequence during the first boot.


----------



## Fliptrocity

The frustrations with all these CH6 issues are further compounded by the fact that I cant find any other boards anywhere to replace it with.

I've tried every possible suggestion I've read but my board just refuses to get past the 90 Q-Code. I've tried the RAM on a buddies AM4 Board and it posted just fine...

I get that some launches have issues... but these seem to go well past just "issues" this feels like a catastrophe.


----------



## malitze

Yay ASUS... well guess that was the first and last board I ever bought from them.


----------



## BoMbY

I'm using Asus boards for 20 years, or so, and never was so much disappointed by them, as I'm now with the C6H. Not ordering on Amazon was definitely a huge mistake, but I wanted it early, and they didn't have it Germany. But without doubt they (Amazon) also have the best service in Germany (as long as you don't overuse it, I guess).


----------



## Fliptrocity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Yay ASUS... well guess that was the first and last board I ever bought from them.


I had been reading about lots of people complaining about their ASUS boards over the past few years. I myself have had one for the past 5, running a 2600k OC'd at 4.5Ghz. It's been stable and has given me NO issues since day 1.

It was the main reason I chose the CH6 to begin with. It's just so disappointing to have these issues. It used to be that you got what you paid for...


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> HI
> 
> Just got my 2nd C6H and it posts fine. However it won't boot, Windows boot screen just freezes. In BIOS everything is set to "auto".
> 
> This is really getting frustrated. Bext I will remove 2 of the 4 16GB DR RAM sticks, besides that I am out of ideas - any other suggestions?


I've had this problem on 2 diff c6h

Couple things

#1 Turn off the rog display for post. Make sure it sees 16gb. For some reason I had to reseat mine a couple times for it to show up. It will post but it will not boot into windows install or windows will not boot after installed.

#2 Set your ram voltage manually. The default voltage is too low for both my ram sets.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> HI
> 
> Just got my 2nd C6H and it posts fine. However it won't boot, Windows boot screen just freezes. In BIOS everything is set to "auto".
> 
> This is really getting frustrated. Bext I will remove 2 of the 4 16GB DR RAM sticks, besides that I am out of ideas - any other suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> I've had this problem on 2 diff c6h
> 
> Couple things
> 
> #1 Turn off the rog display for post. Make sure it sees 16gb. For some reason I had to reseat mine a couple times for it to show up. It will post but it will not boot into windows install or windows will not boot after installed.
> 
> #2 Set your ram voltage manually. The default voltage is too low for both my ram sets.
Click to expand...

I don't think it's too low for the ram but too low for the MEMVTT which sets 1/2 of Ram voltage


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fliptrocity*
> 
> I had been reading about lots of people complaining about their ASUS boards over the past few years. I myself have had one for the past 5, running a 2600k OC'd at 4.5Ghz. It's been stable and has given me NO issues since day 1.
> 
> It was the main reason I chose the CH6 to begin with. It's just so disappointing to have these issues. It used to be that you got what you paid for...


Yeah, dissappointing fits perfectly. Quite ironic that I always had ASRock boards and never had any problem but didn't want to cheap out this time


----------



## peter2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fliptrocity*
> 
> I had been reading about lots of people complaining about their ASUS boards over the past few years. I myself have had one for the past 5, running a 2600k OC'd at 4.5Ghz. It's been stable and has given me NO issues since day 1.
> 
> It was the main reason I chose the CH6 to begin with. It's just so disappointing to have these issues. It used to be that you got what you paid for...


sigh

I'm on my third Asus as Intel platform

first Q6600 (cheap board), later ivy (sabertooth), and now z170 (maximus VIII formula, (first a lowly skylake, now with a kaby @5.2)

all solid, no problems

I overdo it with OC settings, won't post
holding down the off switch, shuts down, power it on again and it recovers into the last settings that were stable

rock solid for me, always

I've even been updating the UEFI from within windows on all 3 different boards before
everything went fine

but I swear to god, every time I tried an AMD build I always ended up having troubles
guess some things always stay the same

damn

well wanted to maybe make a switch to Ryzen when I know if coffe lake would fit on the same socket again
hope the issues get sorted out sooner rather than later

but then I'm still on a beta UEFI for my board, waiting for a stable release for 2 months and no idea when it would arrive (some missing features)
sure taking their time


----------



## Quike

I still get my bios trying to update itself every morning when i'm starting it up after a nights rest. Dont know if im lucky or so but a ctrl alt delete saves me. Anyway to make it not selfupdate?


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quike*
> 
> I still get my bios trying to update itself every morning when i'm starting it up after a nights rest. Dont know if im lucky or so but a ctrl alt delete saves me. Anyway to make it not selfupdate?


I'm wondering if this "auto update feature" actually exists or if this is simply an erroneous behaviour.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Quike*
> 
> I still get my bios trying to update itself every morning when i'm starting it up after a nights rest. Dont know if im lucky or so but a ctrl alt delete saves me. Anyway to make it not selfupdate?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if this "auto update feature" actually exists or if this is simply an erroneous behaviour.
Click to expand...

It's not normal and it's not an auto update feature. It's a bug of some sort. Only time I have seen this in the past was when I DID update the BIOS, it would finish loading and restart and sometimes then update the ROG chip. The fact that many have bricked after this warning does make you lucky


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It's not normal and it's not an auto update feature. It's a bug of some sort. Only time I have seen this in the past was when I DID update the BIOS, it would finish loading and restart and sometimes then update the ROG chip. The fact that many have bricked after this warning does make you lucky


Yeah that's exactly what I meant. When I was actually updating I've seen it and it was fine. But the time it died I was not updating, it just appeared out of nowhere. So no, nothing you can disable, and disconnecting network cable won't help you either.


----------



## nosequeponer

so, what would be your recomendation??

stay with the bios that come with the mobo for a while, keeping everything as "stock" as possible till a newer and more stable bios arrive??


----------



## Kriant

Newegg is killing me - Asked to change my rma from replace to refund. They've ok-ed this. Now they rejected the rma and already shipped the board to me (keep in mind that rma was done because of a shipping issue, idk if the board has suicidal tendencies).


----------



## majestynl

Update:

Flashed bios to 5803 successfully. Everything went well. Did some benches and seems to be working. NVMe controller finally recognized my m2 ssd. (But still **** performance in tests).
I even got the RAM freq on 2400mhz. uhu..Thats also 1 step more then 2133 what i couldn't get passed before with the older bios versions.
Seems we are a few steps forward again with this 5803 Bios.

What i did:

- Download 5803 Bios .CAP file and copy to USB (FAT32)
- Flash the bios with EZflash in the bios
- After successfully post i changed the RAM volt to 1.35, then save and boot to windows
- Restart and go to BIOS, and changed the freq to 2400mhz, then save and boot to windows again.

Im now going upwards with higher DRAM Freq...

keep updating here....


----------



## nosequeponer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Update:
> 
> Flashed bios to 5803 successfully. Everything went well. Did some benches and seems to be working. NVMe controller finally recognized my m2 ssd. (But still **** performance in tests).
> I even got the RAM freq on 2400mhz. uhu..Thats also 1 step more then 2133 what i couldn't get passed before with the older bios versions.
> Seems we are a few steps forward again with this 5803 Bios.
> 
> What i did:
> 
> - Download 5803 Bios .CAP file and copy to USB (FAT32)
> - Flash the bios with EZflash in the bios
> - After successfully post i changed the RAM volt to 1.35, then save and boot to windows
> - Restart and go to BIOS, and changed the freq to 2400mhz, then save and boot to windows again.
> 
> Im now going upwards with higher DRAM Freq...
> 
> keep updating here....


nice find, could it be that you can only change 1 thing at a time with this beta bios


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Update:
> 
> Flashed bios to 5803 successfully. Everything went well. Did some benches and seems to be working. NVMe controller finally recognized my m2 ssd. (But still **** performance in tests).
> I even got the RAM freq on 2400mhz. uhu..Thats also 1 step more then 2133 what i couldn't get passed before with the older bios versions.
> Seems we are a few steps forward again with this 5803 Bios.
> 
> What i did:
> 
> - Download 5803 Bios .CAP file and copy to USB (FAT32)
> - Flash the bios with EZflash in the bios
> - After successfully post i changed the RAM volt to 1.35, then save and boot to windows
> - Restart and go to BIOS, and changed the freq to 2400mhz, then save and boot to windows again.
> 
> Im now going upwards with higher DRAM Freq...
> 
> keep updating here....


Intereresting. I installed windows on my nvme on 5803 and then my 960 evo crapped out suddenly after a few hours. I would get past post then hard drive int and get stuck. Tried the 960 on the gigabyte board and got stuck after post too.


----------



## majestynl

Dont really now whats happing with the NVMe on this chipset. Real bad performance, i get write speeds of 135MB/s. Half speed of my old SATA SSD.
But thats something for later...first i need my RAM fixed!


----------



## rallan

NVME is working fine for me on 5803. Have you tried reseating the SSD?

You could also try manually setting PCIE Gen 3 for the NVME drive in advanced -> onboard devices.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowfox00x*
> 
> Hi Elmor,
> 
> Any idea when the next beta bios will be out? (update to 5803)
> 
> I ordered 2 of these boards, one arrived today and has bricked already. I've already sent it back, but I don't want to take any chances on the second board. Should I wait for a more stable bios or try updating to 5803?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Elmor any new Bios coming down the pipe this week?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I'll update you guys when we have something, don't worry. We should be able to assess this through a BIOS update.


I've got better things to do than repeat myself, read the thread please.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> My pc is double booting & post delay of at least 30secs. Any solutions? BIOS update?


I'm gonna need more info than that. Any noticable post codes? BIOS settings?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quike*
> 
> I still get my bios trying to update itself every morning when i'm starting it up after a nights rest. Dont know if im lucky or so but a ctrl alt delete saves me. Anyway to make it not selfupdate?


That's interesting, haven't seen that. You'll probably need a BIOS update to fix it. I would not keep rebooting that system though, each time you get it there's a chance your board might brick.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nosequeponer*
> 
> so, what would be your recomendation??
> 
> stay with the bios that come with the mobo for a while, keeping everything as "stock" as possible till a newer and more stable bios arrive??


Your board might be fine, and if it has issues there's not much you can do to prevent it from failing until we have a fix.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Dont really now whats happing with the NVMe on this chipset. Real bad performance, i get write speeds of 135MB/s. Half speed of my old SATA SSD.
> But thats something for later...first i need my RAM fixed!


Which M.2 drive?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Which M.2 drive?


Samsung 960 EVO


----------



## LuckyX2

Can you guys please take your issues and discussion of what motherboard you're going to be buying over to the general AM4 motherboard thread or the Ryzen owners thread? This is supposed to be about overclocking the C6H.


----------



## Monitu

No one from asus has said that there will be updates to solve this problem? My first build is being a disaster hahaha

Edit: Sry, im idiot, its answered up :_
I will wait so.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyX2*
> 
> Can you guys please take your issues and discussion of what motherboard you're going to be buying over to the general AM4 motherboard thread or the Ryzen owners thread? This is supposed to be about overclocking the C6H.


Edit: deleted. read it wrong I guess. Buying advice shouldn't be in here.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monitu*
> 
> No one from asus has said that there will be updates to solve this problem? My first build is being a disaster hahaha


Does anyone read the damn thread? Seriously. Go read the post that's like, 4 up...or better yet, the whole thread.


----------



## Quike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> That's interesting, haven't seen that. You'll probably need a BIOS update to fix it. I would not keep rebooting that system though, each time you get it there's a chance your board might brick.
> ?


Well i have the latest 5803 bios, that message is what got me bricked in the first place.
What exactly is it updating? I'm more scared of letting it run to be honest


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I'm gonna need more info than that. Any noticeable post codes? BIOS settings?


It keeps jumping around. Stock BIOS.

Now I've disabled CSM, & overclocked to 3.8ghz with voltage on Auto. It shows 56 - Invalid CPU type or speed.(even at stock clocks.)

Edit:I restarted,& I noticed that the red(CPU) onboard led stays on the longest.Also the q code now shows 40, not 56 anymore.


----------



## majestynl

@elmor

cant get the Memory Frequency higher then 2400Mhz, Any suggestions ? Im allready on your last bios version. (5803)
I installed the G.Skill 16 GB DDR4-3200 Kit (F4-3200C16D-16GTZR, Trident Z RGB)

Any timing and voltage suggestion? or something else. ?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> cant get the Memory Frequency higher then 2400Mhz, Any suggestions ? Im allready on your last bios version. (5803)
> I installed the G.Skill 16 GB DDR4-3200 Kit (F4-3200C16D-16GTZR, Trident Z RGB)
> 
> Any timing and voltage suggestion? or something else. ?


Did you fix the voltage? What value?

Did you fix timings?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Did you fix the voltage? What value?
> 
> Did you fix timings?


Changed the voltage to 1.35, timings are now on auto (15 15 15 15 36). Did tried different ones before but with no success. Not tried on this bios version. Any suggestion ?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Changed the voltage to 1.35, timings are now on auto (15 15 15 15 36). Did tried different ones before but with no success. Not tried on this bios version. Any suggestion ?


Try fixing your timings to 16-18-18-38. Those are your factory recommended timings with that chip.


----------



## RyzenChrist

Anyone else getting the 0d on startup? Happened twice already


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Was the secure boot active on the old board, or some IDE compatibility mode? At least for me I didn't do a fresh Windows 10 installation, and Windows worked well after changing the board. It only had a longer new device installation sequence during the first boot.


After I removed the 2 sticks and set everything to bog standard auto it now boots but when in Windows suddenly crahes - screen goes completely blank and PC makes a quite "clicking" noise.
Post ID is 08 and the DRAM LED is flashing yellow.

Any idea what that means?


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> It keeps jumping around. Stock BIOS.
> 
> Now I've disabled CSM, & overclocked to 3.8ghz with voltage on Auto. It shows 56 - Invalid CPU type or speed.(even at stock clocks.)
> 
> Edit:I restarted,& I noticed that the red(CPU) onboard led stays on the longest.Also the q code now shows 40, not 56 anymore.


i've gotten the double boost a few times. the first ones only after i had turned off my power supply / unplug from the wallsocket and then plugged it back in. now i just got it from my computer being off all night long but plugged into the wall with the psu on of course. turned it on, it hanged at Q90, turned it off, turned it back on then it turned off and came back on itself and now its hanged at Q 62.

really weird as everything was working fine all weekend long. i'll try a cmos reset.

edit:
now i'm getting this:



my case is an inverted case so the motherboard is upside down so the the Q code is reporting "62." and i know that screen corruption is not my video card.

edit:
a cmos reset fixed it but i didn't bother set my ram back to 3000mhz again. just running it at jedec standard.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> After I removed the 2 sticks and set everything to bog standard auto it now boots but when in Windows suddenly crahes - screen goes completely blank and PC makes a quite "clicking" noise.
> Post ID is 08 and the DRAM LED is flashing yellow.
> 
> Any idea what that means?


Did you reseat all your ram and make sure it shows up on post? I found on all 3 c6hs, I could swear i sat the ram in there properly but it would not be detected. I had to carefully do each one sometimes more than once.


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I've had this problem on 2 diff c6h
> 
> Couple things
> 
> #1 Turn off the rog display for post. Make sure it sees 16gb. For some reason I had to reseat mine a couple times for it to show up. It will post but it will not boot into windows install or windows will not boot after installed.
> 
> #2 Set your ram voltage manually. The default voltage is too low for both my ram sets.


Hi,

Ok please see my post directly above to see what is happening now.
I will set DRAM voltage manually now, if that doesn't help I will try the 5803 BIOS


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Did you reseat all your ram and make sure it shows up on post? I found on all 3 c6hs, I could swear i sat the ram in there properly but it would not be detected. I had to carefully do each one sometimes more than once.


Yes it sees my 2 stick with 32GB RAM total.
I re-seated them gain anyways.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Yes it sees my 2 stick with 32GB RAM total.
> I re-seated them gain anyways.


Id move to the 5803 bios if I were you. That was the only bios that got rid of my ram issues or freezing in windows.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Try fixing your timings to 16-18-18-38. Those are your factory recommended timings with that chip.


I did try those before with no luck on prev bios versions.

Now tried again, again with no luck. Really frustrating......


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Id move to the 5803 bios if I were you. That was the only bios that got rid of my ram issues or freezing in windows.


Yeah treid5803 and still same issue.
However I replaced the2 stick with the other 2 I have and will test that out now.

BTW: the BIOS 5803 does have the temp bug - correct? My CPU temp is 10C higher now


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Yeah treid5803 and still same issue.
> However I replaced the2 stick with the other 2 I have and will test that out now.
> 
> BTW: the BIOS 5803 does have the temp bug - correct? My CPU temp is 10C higher now


Temp readings arent accurate atm, but I use hwmonitor tcl. Asus bios reading is about a few deg higher.


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Temp readings arent accurate atm, but I use hwmonitor tcl. Asus bios reading is about a few deg higher.


I too use hwon, but it used to show around 70C during prime and now with 5803 it shows 80C......

aand now it just crashed again.....


----------



## Zuliane

Hello, I got my CH6 today and can't even get it to boot. I was updating the BIOS to the newest version from the starting post before the first boot. When I try to start up the system I always get the error code 0d and the orange DRAM LED lights up. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pehwNkmnH3Q&feature=youtu.be

I am using http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gtz as RAM and tested them in every single slot, tried both, tried with only of them and always the same error code.
As far as I can see the RAM is supported http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO_DRAM_QVL_forAMDRyzenProcessors.pdf and it is probably very unlikely that both RAM sticks would be broke.

Any advice what I could try to get it working?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuliane*
> 
> Hello, I got my CH6 today and can't even get it to boot. I was updating the BIOS to the newest version from the starting post before the first boot. When I try to start up the system I always get the error code 0d and the orange DRAM LED lights up. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pehwNkmnH3Q&feature=youtu.be
> 
> I am using http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gtz as RAM and tested them in every single slot, tried both, tried with only of them and always the same error code.
> As far as I can see the RAM is supported http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO_DRAM_QVL_forAMDRyzenProcessors.pdf and it is probably very unlikely that both RAM sticks would be broke.
> 
> Any advice what I could try to get it working?


Try clearing the CMOS, if that doesn't work unplug it and pull the battery for a bit


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Temp readings arent accurate atm, but I use hwmonitor tcl. Asus bios reading is about a few deg higher.


Ok after loading the DOCP Ram profile but keeping the frequency to 2133 it now was stable for over an hour now! - longer than ever before.

With that setting the dram voltage is higher and I think that did the trick and as a bonus the timings are tighter


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Newegg is killing me - Asked to change my rma from replace to refund. They've ok-ed this. Now they rejected the rma and already shipped the board to me (keep in mind that rma was done because of a shipping issue, idk if the board has suicidal tendencies).


I'll buy your board, just ship it to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuliane*
> 
> Hello, I got my CH6 today and can't even get it to boot. I was updating the BIOS to the newest version from the starting post before the first boot. When I try to start up the system I always get the error code 0d and the orange DRAM LED lights up. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pehwNkmnH3Q&feature=youtu.be
> 
> I am using http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gtz as RAM and tested them in every single slot, tried both, tried with only of them and always the same error code.
> As far as I can see the RAM is supported http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO_DRAM_QVL_forAMDRyzenProcessors.pdf and it is probably very unlikely that both RAM sticks would be broke.
> 
> Any advice what I could try to get it working?


My board only the RGB lights turn on, literally does nothing out of the box..


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> I'll buy your board, just ship it to me.
> My board only the RGB lights turn on, literally does nothing out of the box..


Did you connect the power to your graphics card? - just asking


----------



## Zuliane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Try clearing the CMOS, if that doesn't work unplug it and pull the battery for a bit


Thanks for the tip but it didn't work









Also rolled the BIOS back to default but didn't change anything. When you update the BIOS without booting, you press it for 3sec and after it stops flashing the update is finished or am I wrong? Because the BIOS led keeps shining it kind of irritates me if it actually worked.

It says only dual rank is supported for the Gskill I posted, maybe one stick is actually dead so it won't boot because it needs both?! Well either way, gonna buy some different sticks tomorrow we will see.


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuliane*
> 
> Thanks for the tip but it didn't work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also rolled the BIOS back to default but didn't change anything. When you update the BIOS without booting, you press it for 3sec and after it stops flashing the update is finished or am I wrong? Because the BIOS led keeps shining it kind of irritates me if it actually worked.
> 
> It says only dual rank is supported for the Gskill I posted, maybe one stick is actually dead so it won't boot because it needs both?! Well either way, gonna buy some different sticks tomorrow we will see.


Press it for 3 seconds then it starts blinking slowly and later faster. Usually takes 3-5 minutes and wehn its finished the button's LED is off


----------



## majestynl

Tried many things but cant get this thing above 2400mhz. Maybe with reference clock, but before i give that an try, i will wait for new bios from @elmor

Im meanwhile i thought i will start to OC the CPU. Before i begin i set everything to stock to start from there. This is my first AMD after few years so need to get used to OC and AMD again.









First of all, when i look to HWMonitor i do see some strange vcore behaviors on stock settings? I was wondering who else has these high voltages on stock ?


----------



## gupsterg

In stock state you will get peaks of voltage. This is just how Precision boost/XFR works. Imagine it like AMD GPU "PowerTune" tech but in CPU







.


----------



## Zuliane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Press it for 3 seconds then it starts blinking slowly and later faster. Usually takes 3-5 minutes and wehn its finished the button's LED is off


After over 20min the LED was still on. Not sure if this is working.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuliane*
> 
> After over 20min the LED was still on. Not sure if this is working.


20 is way to long...


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuliane*
> 
> After over 20min the LED was still on. Not sure if this is working.


Does it blink or light up permanently? Afaik the latter indicates a problem finding the image.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> In stock state you will get peaks of voltage. This is just how Precision boost/XFR works. Imagine it like AMD GPU "PowerTune" tech but in CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


So if XFR can do the 1.59 voltage peaks, these are safe limits for AMD. Interesting...


----------



## gupsterg

What voltage you see as XFR is not the same as going all cores or more than 1 at same voltage IMO.


----------



## Zuliane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Does it blink or light up permanently? Afaik the latter indicates a problem finding the image.


It blinks for 3sec and then lights up permanently. The USB stick is 8gb fat32 USB 2.0. file is correctly named.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Anyone else getting the 0d on startup? Happened twice already


Once I replaced my bad CPU, I found I had a bad RAM stick as well. Having that installed would cause the 0d code and lockup.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Tried many things but cant get this thing above 2400mhz. Maybe with reference clock, but before i give that an try, i will wait for new bios from @elmor
> 
> Im meanwhile i thought i will start to OC the CPU. Before i begin i set everything to stock to start from there. This is my first AMD after few years so need to get used to OC and AMD again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, when i look to HWMonitor i do see some strange vcore behaviors on stock settings? I was wondering who else has these high voltages on stock ?


I can't say for sure, but, couldn't that be XFR doing it's thing?


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuliane*
> 
> It blinks for 3sec and then lights up permanently. The USB stick is 8gb fat32 USB 2.0. file is correctly named.


"If the light flashes for five seconds and turns stable, USB BIOS Flashback is not operating properly. This may be caused by improper installation of the portable storage device, an error in the file name, or incompatibility in file formats. If this is the case, restart the system until the light clears, and check the file name and format."

Just to be sure:

- C6H.CAP in the root directory
- stick in the USB port marked with BIOS

Sorry, that's all I know.


----------



## bagleman

@Zuliane My motherboard exhibited the exact same behavior after the updating BIOS bug bricked it. I would either return it or RMA.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bagleman*
> 
> @Zuliane My motherboard exhibited the exact same behavior after the updating BIOS bug bricked it. I would either return it or RMA.


Damn, a factory bricked board. That would be the first we've seen.

Word is Asus might be able to bring them back from the dead with a future BIOS update. Maybe chillax for a day or two before the RMA...


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Tried many things but cant get this thing above 2400mhz. Maybe with reference clock, but before i give that an try, i will wait for new bios from @elmor
> 
> Im meanwhile i thought i will start to OC the CPU. Before i begin i set everything to stock to start from there. This is my first AMD after few years so need to get used to OC and AMD again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, when i look to HWMonitor i do see some strange vcore behaviors on stock settings? I was wondering who else has these high voltages on stock ?


i have a 1800x and both would and will boost into the 1.5v range at stock. its kinda scary, i know. i'm running my 1800x at stock 3.6ghz with xfr off and its voltage range between 1.15-1.2v's which is far more comfortable.

amd has stated that to try to keep overclocks to 1.35v's for no decrease in longevity with 1.45v's entering a realm of facing longevity issues. so their statement makes it confusing since these things are boosting into those ranges at stock with xfr on. the oc guide here on the first post states 1.4v's for 24/7 so i guess 1.4v's is a balance where you might face some but it be marginal at best.


----------



## gupsterg

When you OC manually via multipler above stock (see in OP PDF 1st page), CPU go into OC mode. So then certain limitations get relaxed (again in OP PDF). So you could be feeding CPU x voltage and making all cores boost with it.

Where as when CPU is stock PB/XFR has to remain within "headroom" limitations, so it will do voltage appropriately based on loading / clock / #cores boosting, "headroom", etc.


----------



## Zuliane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> "If the light flashes for five seconds and turns stable, USB BIOS Flashback is not operating properly. This may be caused by improper installation of the portable storage device, an error in the file name, or incompatibility in file formats. If this is the case, restart the system until the light clears, and check the file name and format."
> 
> Just to be sure:
> 
> - C6H.CAP in the root directory
> - stick in the USB port marked with BIOS
> 
> Sorry, that's all I know.


Thanks, this was really helpful. I wrote CH6.CAP that's why it didn't update. I was now able to update the BIOS to the latest version though the 0d error stays the same. I still believe it is faulty ram, I will test it tomorrow.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I'm just testing a new bios as we speak, 3200+ on 2x16GB Samsung B-die (2666 ratio + 120.2 MHz REFCLK).


Really excited to try this out. I got a 32gb 2x16 3200C14 TridentZ kit last week. Haven't had much luck over 2666 so I was thinking of returning it for 2x8gb.... Then I saw the current price of the 32gb kits at $320! I got it for $250


----------



## majestynl

Hmm it's now more logical..then lets feed this thing tomorrow with a manual voltage to see its limits..


----------



## HeliXpc

This is for all the fallen boards in his thread..... RIP, my condolences

on a side not, my 1700x is doing great at 4.1ghz with 1.45v but the ram is having issues going above 2133, I will update to the newest bios tonight, the 5803 and report back.


----------



## superchad

I have had two Issues I have come across while trying to overclock using Offset voltages, i don't know what the exact cause is

I did an offset voltage for a 3.9GHz Overclock

1. CPU-Z during a Prime95 run would at time show a voltage value of over 2.0v








2. despite being selected to enables, SMT would be turned off, i have had to reset the BIOS a few times because of this.

also i tried some lower timings for 2666 with a no boot scenario, even though my RAM is rated at 3000


----------



## mickeykool

I'm also getting low performance on my 950 PRO SSD. Changed the M.2 in bios to Gen 3 but 4K is low..


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> I have had two Issues I have come across while trying to overclock using Offset voltages, i don't know what the exact cause is
> 
> I did an offset voltage for a 3.9GHz Overclock
> 
> 1. CPU-Z during a Prime95 run would at time show a voltage value of over 2.0v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. despite being selected to enables, SMT would be turned off, i have had to reset the BIOS a few times because of this.
> 
> also i tried some lower timings for 2666 with a no boot scenario, even though my RAM is rated at 3000


SMT option is currently bugged in the bios. to have it enabled keep it on auto after a cmos reset.


----------



## Snowfox00x

My second Crosshair VI board arrived today.

Everything is on auto and the board is running the vcore voltage at 1.55ish idle and up to 1.65 on load according to CPU-Z.

Idle temps with the corsair h100i are 64 degrees C with the fans at 2200RPM.

***?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowfox00x*
> 
> My second Crosshair VI board arrived today.
> 
> Everything is on auto and the board is running the vcore voltage at 1.55ish idle and up to 1.65 on load according to CPU-Z.
> 
> Idle temps with the corsair h100i are 64 degrees C with the fans at 2200RPM.
> 
> ***?


Those seem to be pretty popular temps. XFR might be doing weird things with voltage, but your temps are actually okay comparing to others.


----------



## beardlessduck

@mickeykool
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> I'm also getting low performance on my 950 PRO SSD. Changed the M.2 in bios to Gen 3 but 4K is low..


Here are my results with an 1800x / Samsung 960 Evo 1TB:



I'm using the beta BIOS 5803, I have the CPU at stock speed and I have 32GB of TridentZ (4x 8GB) @ 2666MHz. No other changes in the BIOS. Did you install the Samsung NVMe driver?

@elmor

Thanks for everything. I am very happy I bought this board because of your efforts. It helps to know ASUS is actively working on the issues.


----------



## mickeykool

I'm also getting low performance on my 950 PRO SSD. Changed the M.2 in bios to Gen 3 but but 4K is low..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beardlessduck*
> 
> @mickeykool
> Here are my results with an 1800x / Samsung 960 Evo 1TB:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using the beta BIOS 5803, I have the CPU at stock speed and I have 32GB of TridentZ (4x 8GB) @ 2666MHz. No other changes in the BIOS. Did you install the Samsung NVMe driver?
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Thanks for everything. I am very happy I bought this board because of your efforts. It helps to know ASUS is actively working on the issues.


I installed the driver and it improved a lot but not close to your scores thou.


----------



## beardlessduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> I'm also getting low performance on my 950 PRO SSD. Changed the M.2 in bios to Gen 3 but but 4K is low..
> 
> __
> 
> I installed the driver and it improved a lot but not close to your scores thou.


There may still be an issue there but I'm glad to see that it's much faster now.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> I installed the driver and it improved a lot but not close to your scores thou.


That's because the 960 EVO is faster than the 950 Pro


----------



## Snowfox00x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Those seem to be pretty popular temps. XFR might be doing weird things with voltage, but your temps are actually okay comparing to others.


I ran a few bench marks at the high auto voltage, and again at 1.35 and 1.4. At 1.35 there seemed to be a performance decrease with everything else on auto. At 1.4, the performance was the same as the 1.5+ auto.

The auto voltages do seem incredibly high, has anyone actually verified that this chip can sustain those without long term damage?

With 1.4V on the core, I'm now seeing 40 degrees C at idle and a maximum of 64 degrees under load.

I also set the memory voltage at 1.35v and have not experienced any crashes or instabilities yet after it actually posts and runs. I can't get it past 2400MHZ on ROG Corsair Dominators which are rated at 3200 though. The board goes into an infinite reboot loop if I try and the only way to stop it is to pull the CMOS battery and USB bios flashback afterwards.


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowfox00x*
> 
> I ran a few bench marks at the high auto voltage, and again at 1.35 and 1.4. At 1.35 there seemed to be a performance decrease with everything else on auto. At 1.4, the performance was the same as the 1.5+ auto.
> 
> The auto voltages do seem incredibly high, has anyone actually verified that this chip can sustain those without long term damage?
> 
> With 1.4V on the core, I'm now seeing 40 degrees C at idle and a maximum of 64 degrees under load.
> 
> I also set the memory voltage at 1.35v and have not experienced any crashes or instabilities yet after it actually posts and runs. I can't get it past 2400MHZ on ROG Corsair Dominators which are rated at 3200 though. The board goes into an infinite reboot loop if I try and the only way to stop it is to pull the CMOS battery and USB bios flashback afterwards.


Well Auto...is "auto". On Anandtech there is a "technical post" from "the stilt" explaining that the high vcore is often due to XFR single core boost and in other cases even a 1,45v vcore doesn't mean that the CPU is actually getting the 1,45v as there are some other mechanisms at work.


----------



## newguyagain

After putting my PC to sleep/standby S3 over night I found it with the "DRAM" LED flashing again in a crashed state.

That looks kinda fishy even considering that it was running handbrake for 2h prior last night.

What do you guys use for stability testing? - I am just trying Realbench


----------



## muffins

what do you guys think will be better? gskill (trident z rgb) samsung b ic single rank 3000mhz cas 14 32gb 4x8 kit or gskill (trident z) samsung b ic dual rank 3200 cas 14 32gb 2x16 kit when it comes to working and being stable? right now i'm leaning towards the 3000mhz kit for stability and i really like the rgb lol. i also figure worst case scenario i can just run the kit as 2x8 16gb for 3000+ but have spare 2x8 laying around when it matures more.

and for those wondering after googling for hours this is what i found out about what ram is samsung b ic. any gskill kit that's 3,000mhz - 3,200mhz cas 14, 3600 C16, and 3733 C17 will most likely be samsung b ic. single rank kits are any of the above that are 2x8gb 16gb and 4x8 32gb kits. dual rank ones are 2x16 32gb kits.

i found that out looking at elmors links he posted earlier from here: http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/769657-G-Skill-Trident-Z-2x8GB-DDR4-3000-CL14-F4-3000C14D-16GTZ & http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/778400-G-SKILL-Announces-Revolutionary-RGB-Lighting-DDR4-with-Trident-Z-RGB-Series


----------



## Spongeboy5040

Are the RGB ones always b-die?

EDIT: aaaand then I learned that magic of reading.


----------



## HeliXpc

Latency is very high, running at 4ghz and 2666mhz mem


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> Latency is very high, running at 4ghz and 2666mhz mem


AIDA hasn't been updated to support Ryzen yet.


----------



## gupsterg

Here is a link from AIDA64 forum, post by author.

Besides The Stilt explaining how SW doesn't read VID/VCORE for a state properly as there are now "Shadow states" which are "fired" at very very fast speed, it is explained some what there as well.

As CH6 owners we have access to the voltage read points by the 24pin power plug, so a DMM is the way to go IMO.


----------



## Cata79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> i've gotten the double boost a few times. the first ones only after i had turned off my power supply / unplug from the wallsocket and then plugged it back in. now i just got it from my computer being off all night long but plugged into the wall with the psu on of course. turned it on, it hanged at Q90, turned it off, turned it back on then it turned off and came back on itself and now its hanged at Q 62.
> 
> really weird as everything was working fine all weekend long. i'll try a cmos reset.
> 
> edit:
> now i'm getting this:
> 
> 
> 
> my case is an inverted case so the motherboard is upside down so the the Q code is reporting "62." and i know that screen corruption is not my video card.
> 
> edit:
> a cmos reset fixed it but i didn't bother set my ram back to 3000mhz again. just running it at jedec standard.


Hi Muffins,

I see that you have corsair h110i gt, is corsair link working for you? Mine doesn't detect the cooler.


----------



## mistax

A bit disappointing. I was messing around with more setting and i can now get a stable 3.95 with just 39.5x100, 1.35vcore, LLC @ Level 3. But Ram speed for my 2x16gb is stuck at 2666. I've only been able to get the speeds up to 3000/3200 with refblck overclocking @ the 2133 base speed


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> Latency is very high, running at 4ghz and 2666mhz mem


The values are mostly correct. Here is a good Ryzen memory latency review, explaining most of what you see.


----------



## seanp2k

Lots of good info in here. I picked up some F4-3000C15D-32GTZ 2x16 ( http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/gskill-trident-z-32gb-ddr4-3000-memory,4441.html ) since I ordered it with my C6H in Feb before the QVL or anything was up. It sounds like now, the better way to go is 2x8 or even 4x8. It's still sealed, wondering if I should return it and get 2 of the F4-3200C14D-16GTZ kits (so, 4x8), but I'm a bit concerned that the QVL doesn't list those as verified for 4 DIMMs: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO_DRAM_QVL_forAMDRyzenProcessors.pdf

What are some good kits right now for an optimal 32GB setup? I got the 2x16 kit today hoping to get a second 2x16 kit in 2 years when prices are way lower.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Those seem to be pretty popular temps. XFR might be doing weird things with voltage, but your temps are actually okay comparing to others.


Looks same as me and others. Still weird to me that it is spiking that much..


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowfox00x*
> 
> I ran a few bench marks at the high auto voltage, and again at 1.35 and 1.4. At 1.35 there seemed to be a performance decrease with everything else on auto. At 1.4, the performance was the same as the 1.5+ auto.
> 
> The auto voltages do seem incredibly high, has anyone actually verified that this chip can sustain those without long term damage?
> 
> With 1.4V on the core, I'm now seeing 40 degrees C at idle and a maximum of 64 degrees under load.
> 
> I also set the memory voltage at 1.35v and have not experienced any crashes or instabilities yet after it actually posts and runs. I can't get it past 2400MHZ on ROG Corsair Dominators which are rated at 3200 though. The board goes into an infinite reboot loop if I try and the only way to stop it is to pull the CMOS battery and USB bios flashback afterwards.


You don't need to pull out the battery every time. Just push the clear cmos button on the backside. 2sec while it's looping. You will see that it's powering off by himself. And then power on the mobo again. It will take 10-15 sec, and start with a default settings.


----------



## mickeykool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> A bit disappointing. I was messing around with more setting and i can now get a stable 3.95 with just 39.5x100, 1.35vcore, LLC @ Level 3. But Ram speed for my 2x16gb is stuck at 2666. I've only been able to get the speeds up to 3000/3200 with refblck overclocking @ the 2133 base speed


Where is LLC located in the bios? Unless its worded differently.

Thanks


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> A bit disappointing. I was messing around with more setting and i can now get a stable 3.95 with just 39.5x100, 1.35vcore, LLC @ Level 3. But Ram speed for my 2x16gb is stuck at 2666. I've only been able to get the speeds up to 3000/3200 with refblck overclocking @ the 2133 base speed
> 
> 
> 
> Where is LLC located in the bios? Unless its worded differently.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

It's a sub option above the DRAM timings.


----------



## newguyagain

What kinda worries me are the temperatures.

Since v5803 my temps are like 10-12°C higher than before, so I think this looks like a bug.

However some ppl here report running 1,4v with a max temp. under load of around 64°C - when I run prime my temps go up to 87°C (HWmon & RyzenMaster) !!! - which would be 77°C earlier but still waaayyy hotter at lesser vcore.
Is my cooling that bad? - BeQuiet SilentLopp 280and ambient temp. is 25°C


----------



## mickeykool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's a sub option above the DRAM timings.


I'm seeing TPU option that is above the DRAM timing correct? If so i only see TPU I and TPU II.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's a sub option above the DRAM timings.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seeing TPU option that is above the DRAM timing correct? If so i only see TPU I and TPU II.
Click to expand...

That's not it, I'll reboot then take some screencaps for you.

This is where it is:





And sorry, I meant below Dram timings....

.


----------



## SpecChum

Is it likely my corsair dual rank led 32gb will ever run full speed (3000C15) or shall I just get something different?

I'm not really sure if it's a hardware limitation or something that can be fixed with a bios update?


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's not it, I'll reboot then take some screencaps for you.
> 
> This is where it is:
> 
> And sorry, I meant below Dram timings....
> 
> .


Wait, "Boot Up Voltage for DRAM"? When is this applied, other than the normal DRAM Voltage? Could this be the reason for the general DRAM instability, because maybe it uses the default of 1.25V when doing the POST checks?


----------



## Spongeboy5040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Is it likely my corsair dual rank led 32gb will ever run full speed (3000C15) or shall I just get something different?
> 
> I'm not really sure if it's a hardware limitation or something that can be fixed with a bios update?


I have the same kit. I'm returning it to get some gskill. My research showed that not only are those kits double ranked. They're hynix.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeboy5040*
> 
> I have the same kit. I'm returning it to get some gskill. My research showed that not only are those kits double ranked. They're hynix.


I figured as much, double whammy lol

Shame really as I got this memory during what I think was a pricing error as it went up by £80 right after I ordered









Only had it a week tho, so I'll wait a week or 2 before sending it back to see if anything improves.

I don't have a motherboard yet anyway...


----------



## [email protected]

Tuning higher densities will require more access to memory parameters. In time AMD may open things up, but as it stands, being conservative in purchasing a kit is good advice.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Tuning higher densities will require more access to memory parameters. In time AMD may open things up, but as it stands, being conservative in purchasing a kit is good advice.


I'm still waiting for the Flare X memory to become available......not much longer to go


----------



## bagleman

Before my board bricked I was having an easy time with G-skill trident-z in a 2x16 configuration(DDR4 3200 cl14). I wasn't running at 3200 but didn't care because I had a solid CAS latency. I am sure that this will get better over time.


----------



## waltercaorle

ciao!!
work in progress
The CH6 came yesterday and upgraded to 5803


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Tuning higher densities will require more access to memory parameters. In time AMD may open things up, but as it stands, being conservative in purchasing a kit is good advice.


Good advice indeed.

You have any recommendations yourself? The G-Skills seem quite popular?

I don't need 32Gb as such, I just saw them at a good price and jumped on them.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Wait, "Boot Up Voltage for DRAM"? When is this applied, other than the normal DRAM Voltage? Could this be the reason for the general DRAM instability, because maybe it uses the default of 1.25V when doing the POST checks?


It could be like DRAM Eventual Voltage in Intel boards.

In case your RAM tuning changes Fails DRAM training that prevents you from booting up. In some cases, turning this a notch higher than DRAM Voltage may help you Pass training, after that, normal DRAM Voltage is applied by the board.

But elmor and raja knows better.


----------



## LuckyX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> ciao!!
> work in progress
> The CH6 came yesterday and upgraded to 5803]


Looks good. Definitely should focus on that RAM though, you should be able to up the clock to 3200MHz and tighten timings to 14-14-14-36. At least that's what mine does at 1.375v. I could probably even lower it to 1.35v.

I have the G.Skill 8GBx2 3466MHz CAS16 Trident Z kit.


----------



## Cata79

Corsair H110i GT is not detected by Corsair Link (cable connected to the useless ROG_EXT connecter, because ASUS thinks that noone needs usb2 anymore.

Does anybody have this issue too?


----------



## roybotnik

When I booted mine up for the first time my vcore was 1.6v in the BIOS. I unplugged the extra 4 pin CPU power and it dropped down. Maybe that was just a coincidence.

I am currently running at 4080mhz and core vid for all cores shows 1.55v in hwinfo under load. Vcore (on auto) is 1.48 or so under load. My temps are 55C idle but only 67C load using a cryorig A80.


----------



## nosequeponer

for this board, the AM3 backplate and mounting system will work for the ryzen??

tempted to try to mounte it, but with a full custom loop, will be a pain to mount and dismount...


----------



## bagleman

@nosequeponer Yes the AM3 mounts work with Ryzen on the CH6. However some custom waterblocks could have apparent compatibility issues.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bagleman*
> 
> @nosequeponer Yes the AM3 mounts work with Ryzen on the CH6. However some custom waterblocks could have apparent compatibility issues.


Seems to only be an issue with the rubber gasket between the backplate and board with EK blocks, having it slightly out of place meant mine wouldn't even post and kept throwing up all sorts of random q codes.


----------



## nosequeponer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bagleman*
> 
> @nosequeponer Yes the AM3 mounts work with Ryzen on the CH6. However some custom waterblocks could have apparent compatibility issues.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Seems to only be an issue with the rubber gasket between the backplate and board with EK blocks, having it slightly out of place meant mine wouldn't even post and kept throwing up all sorts of random q codes.


it´s a EK waterblock..

i have order the specific AM4 backplate also, so don´t know if wait for it or go ahead and dismatel my rig and put the ryzen in....

also because i may need some tubbing that will come with the backplate...


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nosequeponer*
> 
> for this board, the AM3 backplate and mounting system will work for the ryzen??
> 
> tempted to try to mounte it, but with a full custom loop, will be a pain to mount and dismount...


Yes that will work. I took mine from an old amd board. Couldnt wait for the am4 bracket for my kraken x62


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nosequeponer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bagleman*
> 
> @nosequeponer Yes the AM3 mounts work with Ryzen on the CH6. However some custom waterblocks could have apparent compatibility issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Seems to only be an issue with the rubber gasket between the backplate and board with EK blocks, having it slightly out of place meant mine wouldn't even post and kept throwing up all sorts of random q codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it´s a EK waterblock..
> 
> i have order the specific AM4 backplate also, so don´t know if wait for it or go ahead and dismatel my rig and put the ryzen in....
> 
> also because i may need some tubing that will come with the backplate...
Click to expand...

I'm currently using it, just like I said, I had issues until I removed the punchout for the gasket.


----------



## waltercaorle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyX2*
> 
> Looks good. Definitely should focus on that RAM though, you should be able to up the clock to 3200MHz and tighten timings to 14-14-14-36. At least that's what mine does at 1.375v. I could probably even lower it to 1.35v.
> 
> I have the G.Skill 8GBx2 3466MHz CAS16 Trident Z kit.




the temperature seems high..

What ''s the limit ??


----------



## RS87

*My issue resolved!*

Just signed up[ t say a big thanks to Elmor for the bios and the advice from the thread.

I was having issues with the 55 code from out of the box set up. I then realised after a few hours of swapping every RAM module around every slot in every configuration that it wasn't that. I then noticed that the red POST led light (below the q codes) was on (not the green 'CPU is seated correctly' led).

I decided to bite the bullet and removed the seated chip, as this is supposed to be a probable cause and all the pins were flawless, not a single one bent. The H110i cooler was clipped in perfect both times. Nothing. 55 code and red cpu quick led.

i have ram that is not on the QVL list (Corsair Vengenance LED 4x8GB @3466MHz C16) but it went past the yellow quick POST led and stopped on red. So although they are not verified RAM, the mobo had essentially verified it.

pulling hair out reading so many threads about bricked boards and i thought i was one of these unlucky souls.

Alas, page 1, post 1! Elmor's 5804 bios. I extracted it to a FAT32 formatted usb stick, renamed it C6H.CAP (all capitals), stuck it in the correct USB slot (its labelled on the back plate), held the BIOS button for 3 seconds (whilst shut down but PSU on with mono lights on) and then the BIOS button began to flash. it stays flashing whilst its extracting and updating the BIOS. When the light when out, i pressed the reset CMOS button next to it and thought i'd give it one last go.

I seated one stick of 8GB RAM into the second RAM slot (A2), as stipulated in the user guide, and plucked up the courage to give the power button one more press....

the Q codes went mad like normal but then never stopped on 55 this time!!









The yellow LED below it lit, then the red (where it stopped before) long pause on the red..... but then WHITE!!! then a bit more of a flutter with codes and lights and then BOOM! the almighty single beep from the speaker! we are in action, a few seconds later and i was into the bios settings for the first time!

its been largely plain sailing since. i cant get past 2666Mhz with the memory but i now have all 4 sticks in and the system is up and running!

Sooo, my over dramatic story aside THANK YOU Elmor.

(oh and the screen wouldn't ever load all throughout the hair pulling process at until i done the bios updated and the machine POSTed for the first time.)

If this helps just one person then i'll not fret about typing this big ass first post of mine here at overclock.


----------



## nosequeponer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm currently using it, just like I said, I had issues until I removed the punchout for the gasket.


i think i´ll wait for the tubbing to aarive, don´t wanna find myself in the middle of the build, stuck because the tube is not long enough to conect everything...

better be patient..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nosequeponer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm currently using it, just like I said, I had issues until I removed the punchout for the gasket.
> 
> 
> 
> i think i´ll wait for the tubbing to aarive, don´t wanna find myself in the middle of the build, stuck because the tube is not long enough to conect everything...
> 
> better be patient..
Click to expand...

good idea, I've still got 3m of tubing sitting in a box because I haven't found a reason to setup my loop just yet


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nosequeponer*
> 
> it´s a EK waterblock..
> 
> i have order the specific AM4 backplate also, so don´t know if wait for it or go ahead and dismatel my rig and put the ryzen in....
> 
> also because i may need some tubbing that will come with the backplate...


I really hope you have the MX or if not ordered the backplate from EK directly. I ordered 2 from ppc and I didn't even get the rubber middle piece.


----------



## majestynl

Thanks RS87! For your sharings. It would be helpfull for people with same issues...I dont think all boards are bricked, many of them calling it bricked so quickly!
ASUS is the best motherboard maker ever, only this time they probarly didnt get enough time to make the bios stable enough.


----------



## nosequeponer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I really hope you have the MX or if not ordered the backplate from EK directly. I ordered 2 from ppc and I didn't even get the rubber middle piece.


i orderd from EK, both mounting plate and backplate for evo supremacy , just to be safe and sure..


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> ciao!!
> work in progress
> The CH6 came yesterday and upgraded to 5803


Very nice man. Very nice.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> Hi Muffins,
> 
> I see that you have corsair h110i gt, is corsair link working for you? Mine doesn't detect the cooler.


hi! i currently don't have the cable plugged in so haven't been using corsair link.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> When I booted mine up for the first time my vcore was 1.6v in the BIOS. I unplugged the extra 4 pin CPU power and it dropped down. Maybe that was just a coincidence.
> 
> I am currently running at 4080mhz and core vid for all cores shows 1.55v in hwinfo under load. Vcore (on auto) is 1.48 or so under load. My temps are 55C idle but only 67C load using a cryorig A80.


HWinfo shows 1.5v no matter what the chip is actually set at.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Thanks RS87! For your sharings. It would be helpfull for people with same issues...I dont think all boards are bricked, many of them calling it bricked so quickly!
> ASUS is the best motherboard maker ever, only this time they probarly didnt get enough time to make the bios stable enough.


You're welcome. It seems only fair that I take the time to pass on my experience.

Yeah I say bricked, it's only coz it's used so freely atm and I was reading so many different stories in vein, I half convinced myself mine was 'bricked'. I agree, it's used too freely when issues 'could' still possibly be resolved.

I too rate Asus and have the Asus mobo, Asus Strix rx480 and the Asus Cerberus keyboard in my new build, very happy so far.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> HWinfo shows 1.5v no matter what the chip is actually set at.


Good to know. I figured it was something like that. I have vcore set to auto in the bios after all. Even Asus' AI Suite doesn't seem to show all info correctly ATM.

Also wanted to thank Elmor for giving us the 5803 bios and sharing all sorts of info here! I was a little skeptical about this board but this thread has totally changed my mind. Signed up just to post here







.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> *My issue resolved!*
> 
> Just signed up[ t say a big thanks to Elmor for the bios and the advice from the thread.
> 
> I was having issues with the 55 code from out of the box set up. I then realised after a few hours of swapping every RAM module around every slot in every configuration that it wasn't that. I then noticed that the red POST led light (below the q codes) was on (not the green 'CPU is seated correctly' led).
> 
> I decided to bite the bullet and removed the seated chip, as this is supposed to be a probable cause and all the pins were flawless, not a single one bent. The H110i cooler was clipped in perfect both times. Nothing. 55 code and red cpu quick led.
> 
> i have ram that is not on the QVL list (Corsair Vengenance LED 4x8GB @3466MHz C16) but it went past the yellow quick POST led and stopped on red. So although they are not verified RAM, the mobo had essentially verified it.
> 
> pulling hair out reading so many threads about bricked boards and i thought i was one of these unlucky souls.
> 
> Alas, page 1, post 1! Elmor's 5804 bios. I extracted it to a FAT32 formatted usb stick, renamed it C6H.CAP (all capitals), stuck it in the correct USB slot (its labelled on the back plate), held the BIOS button for 3 seconds (whilst shut down but PSU on with mono lights on) and then the BIOS button began to flash. it stays flashing whilst its extracting and updating the BIOS. When the light when out, i pressed the reset CMOS button next to it and thought i'd give it one last go.
> 
> I seated one stick of 8GB RAM into the second RAM slot (A2), as stipulated in the user guide, and plucked up the courage to give the power button one more press....
> 
> the Q codes went mad like normal but then never stopped on 55 this time!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The yellow LED below it lit, then the red (where it stopped before) long pause on the red..... but then WHITE!!! then a bit more of a flutter with codes and lights and then BOOM! the almighty single beep from the speaker! we are in action, a few seconds later and i was into the bios settings for the first time!
> 
> its been largely plain sailing since. i cant get past 2666Mhz with the memory but i now have all 4 sticks in and the system is up and running!
> 
> Sooo, my over dramatic story aside THANK YOU Elmor.
> 
> (oh and the screen wouldn't ever load all throughout the hair pulling process at until i done the bios updated and the machine POSTed for the first time.)
> 
> If this helps just one person then i'll not fret about typing this big ass first post of mine here at overclock.


Your big post is critical to diagnosis. Thank you for the thorough step by step and I'm glad to hear you are up and running!


----------



## Daijanus

Hi there!

So i just got this Mainboard and after it did nothing I started reading about it. After swapping RAM around a alitle I at leas got a POST ... so is it correct i Should immediatly flash the BETA Bios to save my board from the risk of getting bricked? Is is kind of "confirmed" that the board wont brick as easy with the Beta Bios? Thanks for all Information, I tried to read as much as I found before posting something


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daijanus*
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> So i just got this Mainboard and after it did nothing I started reading about it. After swapping RAM around a alitle I at leas got a POST ... so is it correct i Should immediatly flash the BETA Bios to save my board from the risk of getting bricked? Is is kind of "confirmed" that the board wont brick as easy with the Beta Bios? Thanks for all Information, I tried to read as much as I found before posting something


We have not characterized the bricking, and even with the beta 5803 BIOS people still have experienced bricking.

However, yes, you should immediately update to 5803 as it will improve overall stability. You should do it through the BIOS EZ Flash using a USB stick though. Similar to how RS87 did it above.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> HWinfo shows 1.5v no matter what the chip is actually set at.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Good to know. I figured it was something like that. I have vcore set to auto in the bios after all. Even Asus' AI Suite doesn't seem to show all info correctly ATM.


The VID setting always shows 1.5v, but HWinfo DOES actually show the correct Vcore down below in the listing with all the other voltages.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> The VID setting always shows 1.5v, but HWinfo DOES actually show the correct Vcore down below in the listing with all the other voltages.


Yea, that looked correct to me, that's what I've been paying attention to for now


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the temperature seems high..
> 
> What ''s the limit ??


Ref image from PDF in OP.



Your tCTL is shown as MAX 78.6°C , this means one or more of the sensors in CCXs hit it IMO.



Your average is good IMO 54.7°C , yes it is good to look at MAX temp but I would just go by what is current temp when CPU under load and average as more meaningful. The MAX temp I would just use to assess if you wanna go further on OC.

tCTL is like CPU Package MAX temp on Intel, link to post by author of HWiNFO explanation on Intel. Here is info by The Stilt on Ryzen (=Zeppelin).


----------



## icyeye

sry.. is this the latest beta bios CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 5704 ? ty. btw, just informing till mine combo arrive tomorrow


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Good advice indeed.
> 
> You have any recommendations yourself? The G-Skills seem quite popular?
> 
> I don't need 32Gb as such, I just saw them at a good price and jumped on them.


I'd go with the Gskill kits. Again, just be mindful of expectations. Too many variables with this platform to promise a given frequency.


----------



## nosequeponer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> sry.. is this the latest beta bios CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 5704 ? ty. btw, just informing till mine combo arrive tomorrow


5803 in the fisrt page seems to be the last one


----------



## Cyberhelix

Don't Flame to hard...

My MB is bricked.
If I jumper the power on wire, it gets to NVRam Error 61.

This one started with "Updating BIOS" boot screen out of the blue.

Thoughts?


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyberhelix*
> 
> Don't Flame to hard...
> 
> My MB is bricked.
> If I jumper the power on wire, it gets to NVRam Error 61.
> 
> Thoughts?


Which BIOS version are you on? I also had this until I flashed the 5803 via Flashback.


----------



## Cyberhelix

I'm not really sure... Sorry, My MB is Ver 1.03


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyberhelix*
> 
> Don't Flame to hard...
> 
> My MB is bricked.
> If I jumper the power on wire, it gets to NVRam Error 61.
> 
> This one started with "Updating BIOS" boot screen out of the blue.
> 
> Thoughts?


It sounds like you're a victim of the brick bug. You can try flashing the 5803 BIOS on the first page first post, but don't get your hopes up.

However, Asus has said (if you read Elmor's posts) that they might be able to fix the bricking issue with a future BIOS update.

*NEW PEOPLE TO THIS TRHEAD - ITS WORTH READING ALL OF IT*


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyberhelix*
> 
> Don't Flame to hard...
> 
> My MB is bricked.
> If I jumper the power on wire, it gets to NVRam Error 61.
> 
> This one started with "Updating BIOS" boot screen out of the blue.
> 
> Thoughts?


How do you "jumper the power on wire"? You are saying you get the bricked board to boot somehow?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cyberhelix*
> 
> Don't Flame to hard...
> 
> My MB is bricked.
> If I jumper the power on wire, it gets to NVRam Error 61.
> 
> This one started with "Updating BIOS" boot screen out of the blue.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like you're a victim of the brick bug. You can try flashing the 5803 BIOS on the first page first post, but don't get your hopes up.
> 
> However, Asus has said (if you read Elmor's posts) that they might be able to fix the bricking issue with a future BIOS update.
> 
> *NEW PEOPLE TO THIS TRHEAD - ITS WORTH READING ALL OF IT*
Click to expand...

Damn right it is.....

Also:

3200Mhz 14-14-14-34 Flare X mem kit: https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gfx

G.Skills QVL shows the Crosshair VI Hero and ASRock Taichi as supported.

MSI also list the X370 Titanium, B350 Tomahawk and X370 Gaming Pro Carbon as supporting the 3200 kits on their QVL as well but they list it as Hynix ICs?

I was waiting for these but the heatsinks just









I'm gonna grab a 3200 c14 kit of the RGB Tridents









When they gert back in stock that is


----------



## Cyberhelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> How do you "jumper the power on wire"? You are saying you get the bricked board to boot somehow?


Bricked as in... nothing works except the RGB light rolling colors on the USB cover.

The ATX power Connector has a green wire if you touch that to a black wire (Ground) it starts the fans and the QCode Digits

Be careful, the hot wire is directly across... a missed attempt will blow your supply


----------



## Cyberhelix

I have read all and I have tried that,

I even retried the BIOS that came on the DVD

Didn't work for me...


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyberhelix*
> 
> Bricked as in... nothing works except the RGB light rolling colors on the USB cover.
> 
> The ATX power Connector has a green wire if you touch that to a black wire (Ground) it starts the fans and the QCode Digits
> 
> Be careful, the hot wire is directly across... a missed attempt will blow your supply


So, you board doesn't power up when you push the power button, but it does power up and start to POST (at least to some point) if you start the ATX power supply manually? I just think that's very interesting, and some new information. This would mean the boards are maybe not totally bricked, and may be revived by the user in some way?


----------



## waltercaorle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Ref image from PDF in OP.
> cut..


thank for response..
then the media data from the motherboard (66 in the case) may be more reliable ??


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyberhelix*
> 
> I have read all and I have tried that,
> 
> I even retried the BIOS that came on the DVD
> 
> Didn't work for me...


Sorry to hear, seems like you are one "us" in the end. We have cookies









But yeah when I encoutered that 61 error only the latest beta bios from elmor could get the board to POST again for me, so if that does not work either I guess theres not much that can be done.


----------



## Cyberhelix

I was hoping if it would yield some other POST code then we may get a fix...


----------



## malitze

Maybe the information on how you were able to "jumpstart" an otherwise bricked board can give any clues to elmor. Very interesting indeed.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> thank for response..
> then the media data from the motherboard (66 in the case) may be more reliable ??


That maybe socket temperature, @elmor or @[email protected] should be able to confirm.

tCTL is what I would use, as when that reaches 95°C you get throttling, as stated in the previous post in image.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> It sounds like you're a victim of the brick bug. You can try flashing the 5803 BIOS on the first page first post, but don't get your hopes up.
> 
> However, Asus has said (if you read Elmor's posts) that they might be able to fix the bricking issue with a future BIOS update.
> 
> *NEW PEOPLE TO THIS TRHEAD - ITS WORTH READING ALL OF IT*


DEFINITLY WORTH READING ALL!

Try flashing / Clear CMOS / ReFlash older Bios / Retry... their are situations people are getting it working after those qcodes!


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Once I replaced my bad CPU, I found I had a bad RAM stick as well. Having that installed would cause the 0d code and lockup.


I fixed the issues. The timings were too tight so i loosened them up and havent had it since


----------



## [email protected]

If updating the BIOS, the subsequent POST will often take some time to complete due to the onboard microcontroller firmware updating. Important not to interupt that process. Sometimes it will appear the board hasn't POSTed and it will hang on a few POST codes for a while, but it should be left alone to complete that process. I'm not sure what the issue is with the "bricked" updates, but I am wondering if some of the cases thus far were due to the flash process being interrupted.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I'm not sure what the issue is with the "bricked" updates, but I am wondering if some of the cases thus far were due to the flash process being interrupted.


Only that the users (like me) *never initiated a flash* ... that's the huge problem here.


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If updating the BIOS, the subsequent POST will often take some time to complete due to the onboard microcontroller firmware updating. Important not to interupt that process. Sometimes it will appear the board hasn't POSTed and it will hang on a few POST codes for a while, but it should be left alone to complete that process. I'm not sure what the issue is with the "bricked" updates, but I am wondering if some of the cases thus far were due to the flash process being interrupted.


I would think so Raja. When i updated to the latest bios It posted then stopped and i thought "Oh crap. It crashed due to a wrong setting" but it took a few seconds and reposted.


----------



## bagleman

@[email protected] My updating brick happened when I turned the computer on in the morning. No settings had been changed.


----------



## waltercaorle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> I would think so Raja. When i updated to the latest bios It posted then stopped and i thought "Oh crap. It crashed due to a wrong setting" but it took a few seconds and reposted.


+1


----------



## Zuliane

My setup works now with the BIOS from the starting post. Amazon apparently send me faulty gskill ram thats why I was getting 0d error.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If updating the BIOS, the subsequent POST will often take some time to complete due to the onboard microcontroller firmware updating. Important not to interupt that process. Sometimes it will appear the board hasn't POSTed and it will hang on a few POST codes for a while, but it should be left alone to complete that process. I'm not sure what the issue is with the "bricked" updates, but I am wondering if some of the cases thus far were due to the flash process being interrupted.
> 
> 
> 
> I would think so Raja. When i updated to the latest bios It posted then stopped and i thought "Oh crap. It crashed due to a wrong setting" but it took a few seconds and reposted.
Click to expand...

I left my BIOS flashes go for around 10 mins each when I was doing it just in case, mine also cycles through 2-3 times whenever I change my memory settings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> *but I am wondering if some of the cases thus far were due to the flash process being interrupted*.


+2


----------



## Brolander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> So, you board doesn't power up when you push the power button, but it does power up and start to POST (at least to some point) if you start the ATX power supply manually? I just think that's very interesting, and some new information. This would mean the boards are maybe not totally bricked, and may be revived by the user in some way?


Does somebody here have he guts to try this with his C6H?








Mine is already on the way back to the retailer.


----------



## BoMbY

Besides, you really, really, shouldn't do this flash, post, flash thing at all. Change it to flash, post, done please ...

Edit: @Brolander: I tried, no post, no Q-Code, still nothing when hot-wiring the PSU.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Only that the users (like me) *never initiated a flash* ... that's the huge problem here.


Same here. Systems was running fine for 1-2 days until suddendly happened.


----------



## nosequeponer

any difference between

https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gfx
and

https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gtzko

apart from SPD speed, i think could be the same....

could also mean anything?? or are completely different kits??


----------



## SNAiL3R

Yet another board with the dreaded Bios is updating dont turn off etc message, still waiting hoping it sorts itself out, just happend a few minutes ago.

Happend after changing from 3.9 to 4ghz only changed multi from 39 to 40 no other changes 5803 bios, seems really random.

If it doesnt sort itself out im hoping a bios flashback might do the trick.

Dont think il be touching this board untill a bios fix is out if i manage to get it going again.

Was testing 3.9 around 1.4v temp 65c 100% load prime95 with mem at 2666 and it was running fine.

Setup
R7 1700
G-skill trident z 3000mhz c14 32gb (2x16)
Ch6
Noctua nhd15 with am3 backplate.
Evga G2 850w
Samsung sm961 1TB


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If updating the BIOS, the subsequent POST will often take some time to complete due to the onboard microcontroller firmware updating. Important not to interupt that process. Sometimes it will appear the board hasn't POSTed and it will hang on a few POST codes for a while, but it should be left alone to complete that process. I'm not sure what the issue is with the "bricked" updates, but I am wondering if some of the cases thus far were due to the flash process being interrupted.


Honestly I feel user error is involved in lots of these bricks. I had some issues myself with getting things going but that also came down to the ram not being seated properly. Somehow this board is a pain to seat ram in. Never had this issue before. Among the group of my pc buddies 5 of us now have fully running c6h systems without issue. Among us 5 there are maybe 8-9 c6h boards. None have bricked. However, I know one that bricked at microcenter and they employee did own up to an improper bios flash.


----------



## Brolander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SNAiL3R*
> 
> Yet another board with the dreaded Bios is updating dont turn off etc message, still waiting hoping it sorts itself out, just happend a few minutes ago.
> 
> Happend after changing from 3.9 to 4ghz only changed multi from 39 to 40 no other changes 5803 bios, seems really random.
> 
> If it doesnt sort itself out im hoping a bios flashback might do the trick.
> 
> Dont think il be touching this board untill a bios fix is out if i manage to get it going again.
> 
> Was testing 3.9 around 1.4v temp 65c 100% load prime95 with mem at 2666 and it was running fine.
> 
> Setup
> R7 1700
> G-skill trident z 3000mhz c14 32gb (2x16)
> Ch6
> Noctua nhd15 with am3 backplate.
> Evga G2 850w
> Samsung sm961 1TB


Keep us up to date if you can manage to get it back to work.


----------



## bagleman

@nycgtr I don't think the issue is user error. I had flashed BIOS 1-2 days earlier and made no BIOS changes. Windows running normally. I turn of my computer when I'm not using it and upon a normal boot it entered a BIOS updating screen. The BIOS was not entered and no changes were made prior to the issue. I hit the power button and went to take a shower so it was at the updating screen for over 20mins.The majority of people with this issue have seen it happen the same way. This is one of 2 identical systems I built with the C6H.


----------



## LuckyX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> the temperature seems high..
> 
> What ''s the limit ??


Nice, glad you were able to get it to 3200/CAS14. RAM doesn't really have an effect on core temps.


----------



## haszek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> You're welcome. It seems only fair that I take the time to pass on my experience.
> 
> Yeah I say bricked, it's only coz it's used so freely atm and I was reading so many different stories in vein, I half convinced myself mine was 'bricked'. I agree, it's used too freely when issues 'could' still possibly be resolved.
> 
> I too rate Asus and have the Asus mobo, Asus Strix rx480 and the Asus Cerberus keyboard in my new build, very happy so far.


hey RS87, what timings did you manage to run your memory? as I've got the same kit so just wonder what to expect.

thanks


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nosequeponer*
> 
> any difference between
> 
> https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gfx
> and
> 
> https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gtzko
> 
> apart from SPD speed, i think could be the same....
> 
> could also mean anything?? or are completely different kits??


One is z170 z270 qualified Trident Z

The other is X370 qualified Flare X

I'd say they were different


----------



## newguyagain

Ok I can confirm that setting the DRAM Boot Voltage manually to the setting of the final DRAM voltage does improve detection at boot.

My 4x16GB stickts just wouldn't work and always ended with the 0d error. After setting DRAM boot voltage it runs just fine....still at only 2133Mhz bur 4x16GB with dual rank isn't bad at the moment


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nosequeponer*
> 
> any difference between
> 
> https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gfx
> and
> 
> https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gtzko


Those heat spreaders...why? TridentZ has such nice looking ones


----------



## majestynl

as promised my results so far with manual oc:

CPU Speed: 4000Mhz
CPU Core: 1.38750v
VDDSOC Voltage: 1.2v
LLC: Level 2

Temps are oke but will get them lower, fans and pump are not working optimal. CAM Software need attention, it isn't reading the sensors yet.
Also my low DRAM Freq is work in progress!!!
Cinebench etc. results stable so far. need real world bench. Going to start a game.

Still need to find where AMD has his IDLE lower voltage settings (Speedstep @ Intel)


----------



## Cyberhelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If updating the BIOS, the subsequent POST will often take some time to complete due to the onboard micro controller firmware updating. Important not to interrupt that process. Sometimes it will appear the board hasn't POST'd and it will hang on a few POST codes for a while, but it should be left alone to complete that process. I'm not sure what the issue is with the "bricked" updates, but I am wondering if some of the cases thus far were due to the flash process being interrupted.


Perhaps this is the bootup message "Updating BIOS" comes from...

So interupting that kills board? or do you have a clear NVRam for the settings after that?


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haszek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> You're welcome. It seems only fair that I take the time to pass on my experience.
> 
> Yeah I say bricked, it's only coz it's used so freely atm and I was reading so many different stories in vein, I half convinced myself mine was 'bricked'. I agree, it's used too freely when issues 'could' still possibly be resolved.
> 
> I too rate Asus and have the Asus mobo, Asus Strix rx480 and the Asus Cerberus keyboard in my new build, very happy so far.
> 
> 
> 
> hey RS87, what timings did you manage to run your memory? as I've got the same kit so just wonder what to expect.
> 
> thanks
Click to expand...

Both HWiNFO64 and CPU-Z are both giving 16-16-16-39 @ 1333MHz. (is it 1333 because its dual rank?) Oh and it's at 1.2 volts tRC is 62 and Cr is 1T and mem clock ratio of 13.33x if thats any help. This is simply stock clocks from the bios with all settings to auto bar precise 2666Mhz selection and i have a completely stable Windows environment atm.


----------



## FLCLimax

..IS ASUS working on a real bios update?


----------



## TyCanadian

Hi guys - question on this board and Ryzen overclocking and temps in general:

Is there a way to overclock ALL Ryzen cores, but have them overclocked such that they only draw power and clock up to that speed when they are busy (not idle)? Sort of like overclocking an Intel CPU's turbo clock while leaving the base clock lower.

I'm currently running this ASUS ROG Crosshair VI board and an 1800X at 4.1 GHz (41x multiplier on 100 base clock for now) at a Vcore offset of +0.05V (another online resource suggested using offset mode should allow idle temps to run lower than if I manually specified my Vcore) and a Vsoc of +0.25V. I'm using a Noctua NH-D15 and my temps are in the mid-50s while the CPU is running the odd little background process in Windows (near-idle), and hits the low-70s when fully Cinebench-stressed. The idle temps in the mid-50s seem high to me and my CPU fan is not as silent as I'd like it to be.

Any thoughts or things that would help me understand the best way to overclock Ryzen with idle CPU temps in mind?

Thanks!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> ..IS ASUS working on a real bios update?


Yes they are
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JoN7Shepard*
> 
> I haven't bought RAM yet, but I want to get to 32GB and have it run at high frequencies (3200mhz). Should I be looking at two 16s, or four 8s for the best performance and compatibility? Right now it seems like 16GB sticks aren't doing well, but is that likely to change with future bios updates, @elmor? (I'm okay with being a little patient for full performance coming from an update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just testing a new bios as we speak, 3200+ on 2x16GB Samsung B-die (2666 ratio + 120.2 MHz REFCLK).
> Hynix is pretty much limited to 2666 still ...
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bloodshot45*
> 
> Wait for GSkill's Flare X DDR4-3200 and DDR4-3466. I was going to go for GSkills' F4-3600C16D-16GTZ kit but after GSkill announced the new Flare X, it seems waiting is best option.
> 
> @elmor Does this make the most sense to wait for Flare X DDR4-3200 and DDR4-3466?
> 
> http://gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-announces-flare-x-series-and-fortis-series-ddr4-memory-for-amd-ryzen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The G.Skill sticks are guaranteed Samsung B IC's, but if you can find something which has that you should be good.
> 
> You can use these sources to try to figure out what's on your sticks:
> 
> http://i4memory.com/showthread.php?t=58422
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/769399-Memory-IC-s-manufacturer-for-DDR4-desktop
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/732290-Woomack-s-memory-test-list (thanks to bloodshot45)
Click to expand...


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyCanadian*
> 
> Hi guys - question on this board and Ryzen overclocking and temps in general:
> 
> Is there a way to overclock ALL Ryzen cores, but have them overclocked such that they only draw power and clock up to that speed when they are busy (not idle)? Sort of like overclocking an Intel CPU's turbo clock while leaving the base clock lower.
> 
> I'm currently running this ASUS ROG Crosshair VI board and an 1800X at 4.1 GHz (41x multiplier on 100 base clock for now) at a Vcore offset of +0.05V (another online resource suggested using offset mode should allow idle temps to run lower than if I manually specified my Vcore) and a Vsoc of +0.25V. I'm using a Noctua NH-D15 and my temps are in the mid-50s while the CPU is running the odd little background process in Windows (near-idle), and hits the low-70s when fully Cinebench-stressed. The idle temps in the mid-50s seem high to me and my CPU fan is not as silent as I'd like it to be.
> 
> Any thoughts or things that would help me understand the best way to overclock Ryzen with idle CPU temps in mind?
> 
> Thanks!


My idle temps are that high as well.
The max temp during prime is even higher with up to 90c in Ryzenmaster.

I really don't know what to make of it as I actually have quite good cooling with my silent loop 280 - and the rad doesn't really get warm.

Since my temp were a good 10c lower with BIOS 5702 I assume it's some bug.
But currently that keeps me from pushing beyond 3.9ghz for now.


----------



## TyCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> My idle temps are that high as well.
> The max temp during prime is even higher with up to 90c in Ryzenmaster.
> 
> I really don't know what to make of it as I actually have quite good cooling with my silent loop 280 - and the rad doesn't really get warm.
> 
> Since my temp were a good 10c lower with BIOS 5702 I assume it's some bug.
> But currently that keeps me from pushing beyond 3.9ghz for now.


My temps were also substantially lower in 5702, but that was before I overclocked to anything past 3.9 GHz, so I assumed it was just throwing a lot more heat with my extra 0.05V and 0.2 GHz. Maybe you're right and there's a BIOS issue that affects temperature. I haven't read through the entire thread (I plan to, but I'm a bit time constrained these days) - is this a known or suspected issue with the ROG Crosshair VI?


----------



## HellBoundgr

Safe to use the XMP profiles? Or just have them on 2666MHz? Have the Corsair Dominator Platinum ROG 3200MHz


----------



## TyCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellBoundgr*
> 
> Safe to use the XMP profiles? Or just have them on 2666MHz? Have the Corsair Dominator Platinum ROG 3200MHz


I have these:

(Corsair LPX series, 3200 MHz CL16, part no CMK16GX4M2B3200C16W)

and I have to run them at 2666 MHz in both the 5704 and 5803 BIOS revisions, even when manually setting the DRAM voltage to 1.35V. If I clock them even slightly higher than 2666 MHz,, my system doesn't even post.

That said, I managed to get them to 14-14-14-34 timings at 2666 MHz, which is some consolation.

But I've had no luck in getting them past 2666 MHz on any BIOS to date. Not sure if the Dominators use different chips than LPX or not, so you might have better luck.

The only other warning I'd mention is that when I select the "default settings" (XMP profile) in the BIOS rather than specifying the RAM speed and timings manually, not only does my system fail to post, but SafeBoot doesn't work either and I need to reload my BIOS entirely. I tried it twice on the 5803 BIOS and the same thing happened in both cases.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellBoundgr*
> 
> Safe to use the XMP profiles? Or just have them on 2666MHz? Have the Corsair Dominator Platinum ROG 3200MHz


for now its better to set manual settings..
please read the full thread, you will find your answers and even more...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyCanadian*
> 
> My temps were also substantially lower in 5702, but that was before I overclocked to anything past 3.9 GHz, so I assumed it was just throwing a lot more heat with my extra 0.05V and 0.2 GHz. Maybe you're right and there's a BIOS issue that affects temperature. I haven't read through the entire thread (I plan to, but I'm a bit time constrained these days) - is this a known or suspected issue with the ROG Crosshair VI?


Temps are higher for me on 5803. Probarly @elmor or another ROG member is aware of it. Lets wait on the new bios coming these days.
What are you using to read the sensors?


----------



## Snowfox00x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellBoundgr*
> 
> Safe to use the XMP profiles? Or just have them on 2666MHz? Have the Corsair Dominator Platinum ROG 3200MHz


I have these as well. Its hilarious that Asus actually uses a picture of them specifically to advertise the board on its official product page, yet they aren't on the QVL.

I haven't been able to get them to run past 2666, and they actually seem to run faster at 2400 with the same timings manually set(at least for me), which seems a little strange.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nosequeponer*
> 
> any difference between
> 
> https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gfx
> and
> 
> https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gtzko
> 
> apart from SPD speed, i think could be the same....
> 
> could also mean anything?? or are completely different kits??


i posted this a little while ago but but its gotten pretty buried.
Quote:


> and for those wondering after googling for hours this is what i found out about what ram is samsung b ic. any gskill kit that's 3,000mhz - 3,200mhz cas 14, 3600 C16, and 3733 C17 will most likely be samsung b ic. single rank kits are any of the above that are 2x8gb 16gb and 4x8 32gb kits. dual rank ones are 2x16 32gb kits.
> 
> i found that out looking at elmors links he posted earlier from here: http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/769657-G-Skill-Trident-Z-2x8GB-DDR4-3000-CL14-F4-3000C14D-16GTZ & http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/778400-G-SKILL-Announces-Revolutionary-RGB-Lighting-DDR4-with-Trident-Z-RGB-Series


so the short answer, most likely no. outside gskill using some hideous heatsinks and "officially, officially" tested these kits on amd platforms. as long as its single rank samsung b ic ram it should run fairly well.

gskill and patriot (very popular brand at frys electronics) have been the few using a good amount samsung chips. corsair has very little kits and reversions using samsung ram. corsair has mostly been using hynix.


----------



## TyCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> for now its better to set manual settings..
> please read the full thread, you will find your answers and even more...
> Temps are higher for me on 5803. Probarly @elmor or another ROG member is aware of it. Lets wait on the new bios coming these days.
> What are you using to read the sensors?


I'm using HWMonitor to read temps, although the BIOS seems to indicate the same values (idle temps in the mid-50s).


----------



## jasonamd

Hi all, new here but been building PCs since the 386 days and spent several years working at AMD in Austin before they shut down or sold off all their fabs.

Been reading here since I purchased my Crossshair VI board on Saturday and wanted to throw by dead board into the pile and explain what happened on mine.

Assembled my system on Sunday with a 1700X and 32GB (16x2) sticks of Patriot Viper Elite 2666MHz RAM. Initial boot went fine, configured settings in BIOS and booted Windows 10. System worked fine all night Sunday and most of the day Monday. Ran several benchmarks and played Doom for a bit. No problems.

I stayed with the BIOS that came on the board (0702) since everything seemed to be working fine. At some point Monday I noticed the RAM was only at 2133. Rebooted into the BIOS and changed RAM to 2666. Rebooted fine and back into Windows. Had to reinstall drivers for my SoundBlaster card which made me restart. Upon reboot I got the "Updating BIOS" message that I knew from reading here probably meant certain death. Left it sit for about 30 minutes and still had the message. Tried a reset and got a error code having to do with RAM (don't recall which one offhand). Tried hitting the clear CMOS button - same thing. Forced a shutdown and it never came on again. Tried several things people had mentioned here and gave up and exchanged it for the prime x370-pro which has been running great.

This problem definitely does not seem to be user error as I did nothing that should have initiated the microcontroller to update its firmware since I did not perform any BIOS update on the board.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyCanadian*
> 
> I'm using HWMonitor to read temps, although the BIOS seems to indicate the same values (idle temps in the mid-50s).


probarly you are looking at the motherboard socket temps. Try using HWiNFO64 look at the bottom CPU (Tctl)
the BIOS seems to have problems with showing temps..


----------



## TyCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> probarly you are looking at the motherboard socket temps. Try using HWiNFO64 look at the bottom CPU (Tctl)
> the BIOS seems to have problems with showing temps..


Will try that when I get home from work - thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## agentk7

Elmor's absence/quietness is striking but will hopefully be fruitful in the next few days. Hopefully, they can reproduce this problem in the lab and it's a software/firmware problem thats easily fixed and not some kind of hardware issue.

I am very disheartened by all the drama around the CH6. I had initially ordered the X370 Prime Pro but decided I'd be more future proofed going with the CH6.

I'm still running on the 0702 bios after noticing high temps with the 5704 BIOS. I never upgraded to 5803. So far my system has been working ok, I set my Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 v5.39 2x8GB kit to 2666 in the BIOS but I haven't really made any other changes.

One thing I never did was install any of the Asus software in Windows. Did any of the people that were bricked do that? I believe that earlier in the thread some people mentioned they tried updating the BIOS in Windows and that may have contributed to the problem.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasonamd*
> 
> Hi all, new here but been building PCs since the 386 days and spent several years working at AMD in Austin before they shut down or sold off all their fabs.
> 
> Been reading here since I purchased my Crossshair VI board on Saturday and wanted to throw by dead board into the pile and explain what happened on mine.
> 
> Assembled my system on Sunday with a 1700X and 32GB (16x2) sticks of Patriot Viper Elite 2666MHz RAM. Initial boot went fine, configured settings in BIOS and booted Windows 10. System worked fine all night Sunday and most of the day Monday. Ran several benchmarks and played Doom for a bit. No problems.
> 
> I stayed with the BIOS that came on the board (0702) since everything seemed to be working fine. At some point Monday I noticed the RAM was only at 2133. Rebooted into the BIOS and changed RAM to 2666. Rebooted fine and back into Windows. Had to reinstall drivers for my SoundBlaster card which made me restart. Upon reboot I got the "Updating BIOS" message that I knew from reading here probably meant certain death. Left it sit for about 30 minutes and still had the message. Tried a reset and got a error code having to do with RAM (don't recall which one offhand). Tried hitting the clear CMOS button - same thing. Forced a shutdown and it never came on again. Tried several things people had mentioned here and gave up and exchanged it for the prime x370-pro which has been running great.
> 
> This problem definitely does not seem to be user error as I did nothing that should have initiated the microcontroller to update its firmware since I did not perform any BIOS update on the board.


I had something similar to this with mine, I got the hanging updating bios screen that wouldn't budge. But I didn't dream of clearing CMOS coz I already had a stable boot before hand so I pressed the Safe Boot button on the mobo that boots into the last stable BIOS. (I think it's the middle red button). This button saved me a few times when it's didnt like my changed bios settings.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentk7*
> 
> Elmor's absence/quietness is striking but will hopefully be fruitful in the next few days. Hopefully, they can reproduce this problem in the lab and it's a software/firmware problem thats easily fixed and not some kind of hardware issue.
> 
> I am very disheartened by all the drama around the CH6. I had initially ordered the X370 Prime Pro but decided I'd be more future proofed going with the CH6.
> 
> I'm still running on the 0702 bios after noticing high temps with the 5704 BIOS. I never upgraded to 5803. So far my system has been working ok, I set my Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 v5.39 2x8GB kit to 2666 in the BIOS but I haven't really made any other changes.
> 
> One thing I never did was install any of the Asus software in Windows. Did any of the people that were bricked do that? I believe that earlier in the thread some people mentioned they tried updating the BIOS in Windows and that may have contributed to the problem.


Interesting point, I had ASUS Aura and the AI Suite installed.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Ok I can confirm that setting the DRAM Boot Voltage manually to the setting of the final DRAM voltage does improve detection at boot.
> 
> My 4x16GB stickts just wouldn't work and always ended with the 0d error. After setting DRAM boot voltage it runs just fine....still at only 2133Mhz bur 4x16GB with dual rank isn't bad at the moment


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyCanadian*
> 
> I have these:
> 
> (Corsair LPX series, 3200 MHz CL16, part no CMK16GX4M2B3200C16W)
> 
> But I've had no luck in getting them past 2666 MHz on any BIOS to date. Not sure if the Dominators use different chips than LPX or not, so you might have better luck.


3 pages back. Retyping this stuff is brutal.

Anyway, give the DRAM Boot Voltage a shot.


----------



## TyCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> 3 pages back. Retyping this stuff is brutal.
> 
> Anyway, give the DRAM Boot Voltage a shot.


I have indeed read that far back, but will endeavor to read the rest of this thread shortly to avoid too much repetition. I tried modifying the Vboot up to 1.35V and it didn't change the result (no post) in my case for anything higher than 2666 MHz.

Tyler


----------



## ryan92084

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentk7*
> 
> Elmor's absence/quietness is striking but will hopefully be fruitful in the next few days. Hopefully, they can reproduce this problem in the lab and it's a software/firmware problem thats easily fixed and not some kind of hardware issue.
> 
> snip...


It has only been a little over a day since elmor posted and [email protected] was here just over 6 hours ago. I think the pitchforks can safely stay in the shed at this point


----------



## RyzenChrist

So any Windows 7 Drivers? Want to try 7 after reading an article saying the windows 10 scheduler is screwed up


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> So any Windows 7 Drivers? Want to try 7 after reading an article saying the windows 10 scheduler is screwed up


There are Windows 7 USB drivers in the OP


----------



## egandt

Well I have an 1800X and the ROG Crosshair VI, with 64GB of Memory (so 4x16GB, as I do a lot of VM work so memory is king). So far I'm less than impressed, with the 5803 BIOS at least 2666 CAS16,15,15,15,36 is working with 5703 I could only get 2133 to even Boot and then at CAS 18,16,16,16,38.

As for the CPU:
3.925 at 1.325 is as good as it gets anything more and windows does not crash, but the system simply reboot and hangs (not very friendly, as there is no warning simply reboot and hang on reboot), I've gone as far as 1.4065, which reads sometimes as high as 1.5 and that still only gets me 3.925 stable although I can run Cinebench15 at 4.0, anything much else causes the reboot.

I always seem to have bad luck on CPUs (my 7700K only does 4.85 stable and I'm running 4.7 as 4.85 required too much voltage to run 24K). However The 1800X at 3.925 is less than the Boost frequency which is simply depressing, since if each core can handle 4.0 Stable then there is no excuse for the Chip maxes out at 3.925, I'd not even consider that an OC all things considered.

Reading around OC failures on the RyZEN are suppose to be graceful, but even inching up at all over 3.925 (even by few MHZ causes the system to black screen and hang, which is anything but graceful).

I'm on a custom Water loop, so the CPU stays under 72c max I've ever seen is 79c at 1.4v so I do not think the temperature is an issue, and since I get no warnings over 3.925 I'm assume it is just a sad chip.
ERIC


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egandt*
> 
> Well I have an 1800X and the ROG Crosshair VI, with 64GB of Memory (so 4x16GB, as I do a lot of VM work so memory is king). So far I'm less than impressed, with the 5803 BIOS at least 2666 CAS16,15,15,15,36 is working with 5703 I could only get 2133 to even Boot and then at CAS 18,16,16,16,38.
> 
> As for the CPU:
> 3.925 at 1.325 is as good as it gets anything more and windows does not crash, but the system simply reboot and hangs (not very friendly, as there is no warning simply reboot and hang on reboot), I've gone as far as 1.4065, which reads sometimes as high as 1.5 and that still only gets me 3.925 stable although I can run Cinebench15 at 4.0, anything much else causes the reboot.
> 
> I always seem to have bad luck on CPUs (my 7700K only does 4.85 stable and I'm running 4.7 as 4.85 required too much voltage to run 24K). However The 1800X at 3.925 is less than the Boost frequency which is simply depressing, since if each core can handle 4.0 Stable then there is no excuse for the Chip maxes out at 3.925, I'd not even consider that an OC all things considered.
> 
> Reading around OC failures on the RyZEN are suppose to be graceful, but even inching up at all over 3.925 (even by few MHZ causes the system to black screen and hang, which is anything but graceful).
> 
> I'm on a custom Water loop, so the CPU stays under 72c max I've ever seen is 79c at 1.4v so I do not think the temperature is an issue, and since I get no warnings over 3.925 I'm assume it is just a sad chip.
> ERIC


You using multi or FSB? Word on the street is a little FSB boost can help reach 4.0.

Some people are reporting 1.5v+ on XFR, which means stability is achieved, but at a non-sustainable voltage.


----------



## nycgtr

Anyone else notice the new version of hwinfo that dropped today show higher temps on tcl?


----------



## [email protected]

Ne beta BIOS in the works. Probably looking like a Friday or early next week release.


----------



## finalheaven

Awesome, thanks Raja. Although I'm still waiting to receive the CH6, I have it ordered in two separate places and still looking at nearby stores. Hoping I get it soon.


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Ne beta BIOS in the works. Probably looking like a Friday or early next week release.


thanks, any idea when we will receive it in Canada.


----------



## Enzarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Ne beta BIOS in the works. Probably looking like a Friday or early next week release.


Any chance this might recover some of the "bricked" boards? I booted mine to the dreaded "BIOS updating" screen this evening, eventually resulting in not being able to power up at all.

A chance to not have to dismantle my cooling loop and especially not to have to deal with an RMA would be splendid.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzarch*
> 
> Any chance this might recover some of the "bricked" boards? I booted mine to the dreaded "BIOS updating" screen this evening, eventually resulting in not being able to power up at all.
> 
> A chance to not have to dismantle my cooling loop and especially not to have to deal with an RMA would be splendid.


did you by chance change anything in the bios recently? or was it just out of the blue, no bios touches for days with multiple successful shutdowns and power ups?

also did you use any windows based tools that modifies the bios for such things as overclocking?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

hehe, that was fun


----------



## Enzarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> did you by chance change anything in the bios recently? or was it just out of the blue, no bios touches for days with multiple successful shutdowns and power ups?
> 
> also did you use any windows based tools that modifies the bios for such things as overclocking?


No changes at all in 3-4 days, gets turned off at bed and on after work every day; BIOS only, never software.

Came home today, touched the power button, and came to it a few moments later with the "updating BIOS" screen, I waited over an hour, just in case.


----------



## waltercaorle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> hehe, that was fun


Nice! What 'your temperature ??


----------



## Enzarch

A bit of info that maybe will help the Asus engineers.

While a bricked C6H wont respond to the power button, the PSU can be "jumped " and the mobo will attempt to POST. the behaviour thus forth seems to be dependent on the BIOS loaded.

v. 0702 POST codes cycle and quickly halt on 61
v. 5704 POST codes cycle indefinitely
v. 5803 POST cycles a few times, display initializes, and displays the ROG splash, halts there along with POST code 99

Will continue to test and report if there is anything else


----------



## nycgtr

Quick question guys. I got a guy having some c6h problems. The board posted fine for me a couple time using some crucial 2400 and a trident 3200 stick. Now that he has it, using either the beta bios on the website or 5803 hes getting a 03 boot errior with the dram light on. He's tried the vengence lpx, the new flare x, and trident z 3200. It posted one time and never again after that after he flashed the bios within the bios. Tried flashing different bios with the usb and it always goes to 03 dram. Any ideas?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> hehe, that was fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! What 'your temperature ??
Click to expand...

I have no idea...

I don't monitor temps when benching


----------



## waltercaorle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I have no idea...
> 
> I don't monitor temps when benching


You like to win easily


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzarch*
> 
> No changes at all in 3-4 days, gets turned off at bed and on after work every day; BIOS only, never software.
> 
> Came home today, touched the power button, and came to it a few moments later with the "updating BIOS" screen, I waited over an hour, just in case.


most appeared to have happened after editing a bios setting which is why i asked. like jayztwocents. with it just happening out of know where, days after changing anything in the bios is scary.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzarch*
> 
> A bit of info that maybe will help the Asus engineers.
> 
> While a bricked C6H wont respond to the power button, the PSU can be "jumped " and the mobo will attempt to POST. the behaviour thus forth seems to be dependent on the BIOS loaded.
> 
> v. 0702 POST codes cycle and quickly halt on 61
> v. 5704 POST codes cycle indefinitely
> v. 5803 POST cycles a few times, display initializes, and displays the ROG splash, halts there along with POST code 99
> 
> Will continue to test and report if there is anything else


raja did state something interesting earlier talking about how it could possibly be user error. when you flashed the bios, did you let it complete or did you possibly interrupt it during updating? primarily, when it flashed, rebooted, and displays the "updating bios / updating firmware" did you let it complete and go through its power cycles, and then come back after leaving it alone and being greeted by the "press f1 to enter bios" screen or did you turn it off during any of its update process?


----------



## Enzarch

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> most appeared to have happened after editing a bios setting which is why i asked. like jayztwocents. with it just happening out of know where, days after changing anything in the bios is scary.
> raja did state something interesting earlier talking about how it could possibly be user error. when you flashed the bios, did you let it complete or did you possibly interrupt it during updating? primarily, when it flashed, rebooted, and displays the "updating bios / updating firmware" did you let it complete and go through its power cycles, and then come back after leaving it alone and being greeted by the "press f1 to enter bios" screen or did you turn it off during any of its update process?


As I said the bricking happened days since i had touched the BIOS at all, those tests were performed well after confirmed "dead" using the BIOS update button and a usb stick to change BIOS's

I would like to reiterate. This is absolutely not user error here.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *egandt*
> 
> Well I have an 1800X and the ROG Crosshair VI, with 64GB of Memory (so 4x16GB, as I do a lot of VM work so memory is king). So far I'm less than impressed, with the 5803 BIOS at least 2666 CAS16,15,15,15,36 is working with 5703 I could only get 2133 to even Boot and then at CAS 18,16,16,16,38.
> 
> As for the CPU:
> 3.925 at 1.325 is as good as it gets anything more and windows does not crash, but the system simply reboot and hangs (not very friendly, as there is no warning simply reboot and hang on reboot), I've gone as far as 1.4065, which reads sometimes as high as 1.5 and that still only gets me 3.925 stable although I can run Cinebench15 at 4.0, anything much else causes the reboot.
> 
> I always seem to have bad luck on CPUs (my 7700K only does 4.85 stable and I'm running 4.7 as 4.85 required too much voltage to run 24K). However The 1800X at 3.925 is less than the Boost frequency which is simply depressing, since if each core can handle 4.0 Stable then there is no excuse for the Chip maxes out at 3.925, I'd not even consider that an OC all things considered.
> 
> Reading around OC failures on the RyZEN are suppose to be graceful, but even inching up at all over 3.925 (even by few MHZ causes the system to black screen and hang, which is anything but graceful).
> 
> I'm on a custom Water loop, so the CPU stays under 72c max I've ever seen is 79c at 1.4v so I do not think the temperature is an issue, and since I get no warnings over 3.925 I'm assume it is just a sad chip.
> ERIC
> 
> 
> 
> You using multi or FSB? Word on the street is a little FSB boost can help reach 4.0.
> 
> Some people are reporting 1.5v+ on XFR, which means stability is achieved, but at a non-sustainable voltage.
Click to expand...

With my 1800X I am able to hit 4.1Ghz without any hassle on XFR. I think I turned off SMT in the BIOS and if i remember there is a setting above it that sounded like it would take full advantage of XFR so i enabled that from auto. (Look at the maximums per core in the left-hand window)


Those of you that have had a stable BIOS but then suddenly got the BIOS Updating screen which hangs, try pressing the safe boot button at the bottom of the mobo. It boots back to the last safe BIOS that you used. If you get back to the BIOS screen then be sure to go through the settings again in case something else is accidentally toggled. Don't be bullish with your settings, at this stage a safe and stable boot is what's most important.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzarch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> did you by chance change anything in the bios recently? or was it just out of the blue, no bios touches for days with multiple successful shutdowns and power ups?
> 
> also did you use any windows based tools that modifies the bios for such things as overclocking?
> 
> 
> 
> No changes at all in 3-4 days, gets turned off at bed and on after work every day; BIOS only, never software.
> 
> Came home today, touched the power button, and came to it a few moments later with the "updating BIOS" screen, I waited over an hour, just in case.
Click to expand...

Have you tried the Safe Boot button and failing that the the Reset button at the bottom the mobo?


----------



## Enzarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Have you tried the Safe Boot button and failing that the the Reset button at the bottom the mobo?


Just about everything has been tried, in most combinations. What I posted above is the only thing that got me any "results"

I have started draining my loop, I will do nothing for right now, in hopes that this upcoming BIOS will fix, or Microcenter will get a shipment and I can just replace. Otherwise I will RMA.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzarch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Have you tried the Safe Boot button and failing that the the Reset button at the bottom the mobo?
> 
> 
> 
> Just about everything has been tried, in most combinations. What I posted above is the only thing that got me any "results"
> 
> I have started draining my loop, I will do nothing for right now, in hopes that this upcoming BIOS will fix, or Microcenter will get a shipment and I can just replace. Otherwise I will RMA.
Click to expand...

What happens now when you try to Flash the BIOS with the USB stick and holding the button for 3 seconds? Does it begin to flash? (Have you had previous success using that method?)

Apologies if you have said all this before, it does sound like you have spent a lot of time on this.


----------



## Enzarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> What happens now when you try to Flash the BIOS with the USB stick and holding the button for 3 seconds? Does it begin to flash? (Have you had previous success using that method?)
> 
> Apologies if you have said all this before, it does sound like you have spent a lot of time on this.


It appears to function normally and at least partially successfully flash the BIOS, As I would get different behavior after "jump-starting" with different BIOS' (as seen in post above)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I have no idea...
> 
> I don't monitor temps when benching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You like to win easily
Click to expand...

Not sure I catch your meaning?


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzarch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> What happens now when you try to Flash the BIOS with the USB stick and holding the button for 3 seconds? Does it begin to flash? (Have you had previous success using that method?)
> 
> Apologies if you have said all this before, it does sound like you have spent a lot of time on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears to function normally and at least partially successfully flash the BIOS, As I would get different behavior after "jump-starting" with different BIOS' (as seen in post above)
Click to expand...

Have you tried clearing the CMOS after the BIOS light went out after flashing 5803? Also with that, starting with just one module in the A2 slot after doing that?


----------



## Enzarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Have you tried clearing the CMOS after the BIOS light went out after flashing 5803? Also with that, starting with just one module in the A2 slot after doing that?


Yes, Yes, and Yes in combination, No effect


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> probarly you are looking at the motherboard socket temps. Try using HWiNFO64 look at the bottom CPU (Tctl)
> the BIOS seems to have problems with showing temps..


No, I am looking at tCTL CPU temp . it is 50-60°C idle and under Prime it goes up to 90°C. I have a vcore of 1,32v and run 3,9Ghz, but with stock I had the same temps.

I have a SilentLoop 280 - so not actually bad cooling. I have re-checked my thermal compound and it is applied correctly, doesn't seem to much or too less.
Furthermore I have tried seating my SilentLoop with the AM4 and AM3 mounting and it gets that hot with both mountings

So this is really getting on my nerves....


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Ne beta BIOS in the works. Probably looking like a Friday or early next week release.


Good to hear, please fix the temp issue - I am sure there is one


----------



## BoMbY

I had problems with my PWM fans set to PWM in the QFAN-Control. It seemed like there could be some bug with that in the C6H, or some problem with my fans especially. I switched everything to DC controlled, and I received much better temperatures.


----------



## gupsterg

@Enzarch

OMG, sorry to read your board issues mate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> With my 1800X I am able to hit 4.1Ghz without any hassle on XFR. I think I turned off SMT in the BIOS and if i remember there is a setting above it that sounded like it would take full advantage of XFR so i enabled that from auto. (Look at the maximums per core in the left-hand window)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is nice







, what is your cooling?


----------



## h143570

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Interesting point, I had ASUS Aura and the AI Suite installed.


AI Suite could be the culprit. As it contains a Windows based BIOS flash utility, which based on earlier posts may not flash the bios correctly.
Last time I have used it was back in 2012, so not entirely sure if it has auto update for bios, but i wouldn't be surprised if newer version would do automatic BIOS updates.


----------



## TyCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> No, I am looking at tCTL CPU temp . it is 50-60°C idle and under Prime it goes up to 90°C. I have a vcore of 1,32v and run 3,9Ghz, but with stock I had the same temps.
> 
> I have a SilentLoop 280 - so not actually bad cooling. I have re-checked my thermal compound and it is applied correctly, doesn't seem to much or too less.
> Furthermore I have tried seating my SilentLoop with the AM4 and AM3 mounting and it gets that hot with both mountings
> 
> So this is really getting on my nerves....


I'm now using HWiNFO64 and I'm getting 60 degrees C at 1.439V to 1.461V Vcore (mostly idle CPU). Does that make sense given my Vcore set to +0.05V in offset mode in the BIOS? I attached a screenshot.

Capture.PNG 109k .PNG file


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Enzarch
> 
> OMG, sorry to read your board issues mate.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> With my 1800X I am able to hit 4.1Ghz without any hassle on XFR. I think I turned off SMT in the BIOS and if i remember there is a setting above it that sounded like it would take full advantage of XFR so i enabled that from auto. (Look at the maximums per core in the left-hand window)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , what is your cooling?
Click to expand...

Corsair Hydro H110i 280mm AIO. I believe it used to be the H110iGT until Corsair decided to 'simplify' their branding.

My temps aren't as low as I was hoping though but I think that's because I had to unseat the CPU when I was getting all sorts of error codes pre first POST. I'm gonna order some thermal paste to make fresh contact. The cooler had preinstalled compound on the copper base, which would have been brilliant had I not needed to pull it apart.

I am however using it in the top of my case as an exhaust, which seems to be the most popular place to store the radiator. I wonder if that might keep it 5 degrees higher or so?


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> hehe, that was fun


Yes & No, Because I was expecting/hoping 4ghz would be our stable 24/7 OC.


----------



## [email protected]

Heh, the stock stable database...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> hehe, that was fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes & No, Because I was expecting/hoping 4ghz would be our stable 24/7 OC.
Click to expand...

Could well be on some chips, just not on mine and not on yours........well it could be if you brave the temps and voltage


----------



## SpaceGorilla47

Some OC i could manage to achive on BIOS 5704 with no BCLK change 4GHz @ 3200 CL14:



Doesn't boot all the time, but when it does, it's rock stable.









This settings i'm using now without any problems 4GHz @ 2933 CL14:



Would love to touch the BCLK-settings and upgrade to 5803, but the bricking issue scares me to do any changes what so ever.


----------



## jeffdamann

edit


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Anyone else getting the 0d on startup? Happened twice already


F9 then 0d? That'd be DRAM issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Tried many things but cant get this thing above 2400mhz. Maybe with reference clock, but before i give that an try, i will wait for new bios from @elmor
> 
> Im meanwhile i thought i will start to OC the CPU. Before i begin i set everything to stock to start from there. This is my first AMD after few years so need to get used to OC and AMD again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, when i look to HWMonitor i do see some strange vcore behaviors on stock settings? I was wondering who else has these high voltages on stock ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> So if XFR can do the 1.59 voltage peaks, these are safe limits for AMD. Interesting...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> I have had two Issues I have come across while trying to overclock using Offset voltages, i don't know what the exact cause is
> 
> I did an offset voltage for a 3.9GHz Overclock
> 
> 1. CPU-Z during a Prime95 run would at time show a voltage value of over 2.0v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. despite being selected to enables, SMT would be turned off, i have had to reset the BIOS a few times because of this.
> 
> also i tried some lower timings for 2666 with a no boot scenario, even though my RAM is rated at 3000


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowfox00x*
> 
> My second Crosshair VI board arrived today.
> 
> Everything is on auto and the board is running the vcore voltage at 1.55ish idle and up to 1.65 on load according to CPU-Z.
> 
> Idle temps with the corsair h100i are 64 degrees C with the fans at 2200RPM.
> 
> ***?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Here is a link from AIDA64 forum, post by author.
> 
> Besides The Stilt explaining how SW doesn't read VID/VCORE for a state properly as there are now "Shadow states" which are "fired" at very very fast speed, it is explained some what there as well.
> 
> As CH6 owners we have access to the voltage read points by the 24pin power plug, so a DMM is the way to go IMO.


XFR/CPB should only boost up to about 1.45v by default. I do strongly suspect we have a voltage reading problem on the C6H (large fluctuations), there's no way the system would still function with CPU Core Voltage of 2.0V at ambient temperatures. Can someone verify that's the case with DMM?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> A bit disappointing. I was messing around with more setting and i can now get a stable 3.95 with just 39.5x100, 1.35vcore, LLC @ Level 3. But Ram speed for my 2x16gb is stuck at 2666. I've only been able to get the speeds up to 3000/3200 with refblck overclocking @ the 2133 base speed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egandt*
> 
> Well I have an 1800X and the ROG Crosshair VI, with 64GB of Memory (so 4x16GB, as I do a lot of VM work so memory is king). So far I'm less than impressed, with the 5803 BIOS at least 2666 CAS16,15,15,15,36 is working with 5703 I could only get 2133 to even Boot and then at CAS 18,16,16,16,38.
> 
> As for the CPU:
> 3.925 at 1.325 is as good as it gets anything more and windows does not crash, but the system simply reboot and hangs (not very friendly, as there is no warning simply reboot and hang on reboot), I've gone as far as 1.4065, which reads sometimes as high as 1.5 and that still only gets me 3.925 stable although I can run Cinebench15 at 4.0, anything much else causes the reboot.
> 
> I always seem to have bad luck on CPUs (my 7700K only does 4.85 stable and I'm running 4.7 as 4.85 required too much voltage to run 24K). However The 1800X at 3.925 is less than the Boost frequency which is simply depressing, since if each core can handle 4.0 Stable then there is no excuse for the Chip maxes out at 3.925, I'd not even consider that an OC all things considered.
> 
> Reading around OC failures on the RyZEN are suppose to be graceful, but even inching up at all over 3.925 (even by few MHZ causes the system to black screen and hang, which is anything but graceful).
> 
> I'm on a custom Water loop, so the CPU stays under 72c max I've ever seen is 79c at 1.4v so I do not think the temperature is an issue, and since I get no warnings over 3.925 I'm assume it is just a sad chip.
> ERIC


Until we get an update from AMD that DRAM configuration is limited to 2666 ratio as highest. Refclock is needed to increase frequency after that. Coming update should increase the max frequency for 2x16GB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> *My issue resolved!*
> 
> Just signed up[ t say a big thanks to Elmor for the bios and the advice from the thread.
> 
> I was having issues with the 55 code from out of the box set up. I then realised after a few hours of swapping every RAM module around every slot in every configuration that it wasn't that. I then noticed that the red POST led light (below the q codes) was on (not the green 'CPU is seated correctly' led).
> 
> I decided to bite the bullet and removed the seated chip, as this is supposed to be a probable cause and all the pins were flawless, not a single one bent. The H110i cooler was clipped in perfect both times. Nothing. 55 code and red cpu quick led.
> 
> i have ram that is not on the QVL list (Corsair Vengenance LED 4x8GB @3466MHz C16) but it went past the yellow quick POST led and stopped on red. So although they are not verified RAM, the mobo had essentially verified it.
> 
> pulling hair out reading so many threads about bricked boards and i thought i was one of these unlucky souls.
> 
> Alas, page 1, post 1! Elmor's 5804 bios. I extracted it to a FAT32 formatted usb stick, renamed it C6H.CAP (all capitals), stuck it in the correct USB slot (its labelled on the back plate), held the BIOS button for 3 seconds (whilst shut down but PSU on with mono lights on) and then the BIOS button began to flash. it stays flashing whilst its extracting and updating the BIOS. When the light when out, i pressed the reset CMOS button next to it and thought i'd give it one last go.
> 
> I seated one stick of 8GB RAM into the second RAM slot (A2), as stipulated in the user guide, and plucked up the courage to give the power button one more press....
> 
> the Q codes went mad like normal but then never stopped on 55 this time!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The yellow LED below it lit, then the red (where it stopped before) long pause on the red..... but then WHITE!!! then a bit more of a flutter with codes and lights and then BOOM! the almighty single beep from the speaker! we are in action, a few seconds later and i was into the bios settings for the first time!
> 
> its been largely plain sailing since. i cant get past 2666Mhz with the memory but i now have all 4 sticks in and the system is up and running!
> 
> Sooo, my over dramatic story aside THANK YOU Elmor.
> 
> (oh and the screen wouldn't ever load all throughout the hair pulling process at until i done the bios updated and the machine POSTed for the first time.)
> 
> If this helps just one person then i'll not fret about typing this big ass first post of mine here at overclock.


Great to hear some success stories in between this mess








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> It sounds like you're a victim of the brick bug. You can try flashing the 5803 BIOS on the first page first post, but don't get your hopes up.
> 
> However, Asus has said (if you read Elmor's posts) that they might be able to fix the bricking issue with a future BIOS update.
> 
> *NEW PEOPLE TO THIS TRHEAD - ITS WORTH READING ALL OF IT*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzarch*
> 
> Any chance this might recover some of the "bricked" boards? I booted mine to the dreaded "BIOS updating" screen this evening, eventually resulting in not being able to power up at all.
> 
> A chance to not have to dismantle my cooling loop and especially not to have to deal with an RMA would be splendid.


Maybe I was not clear enough. A bricked board cannot be fixed by a BIOS update, we'll only be able to prevent the bricking in the first place.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyberhelix*
> 
> I have read all and I have tried that,
> 
> I even retried the BIOS that came on the DVD
> 
> Didn't work for me...


Sounds like RMA time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Maybe the information on how you were able to "jumpstart" an otherwise bricked board can give any clues to elmor. Very interesting indeed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzarch*
> 
> A bit of info that maybe will help the Asus engineers.
> 
> While a bricked C6H wont respond to the power button, the PSU can be "jumped " and the mobo will attempt to POST. the behaviour thus forth seems to be dependent on the BIOS loaded.
> 
> v. 0702 POST codes cycle and quickly halt on 61
> v. 5704 POST codes cycle indefinitely
> v. 5803 POST cycles a few times, display initializes, and displays the ROG splash, halts there along with POST code 99
> 
> Will continue to test and report if there is anything else


This because the BIOS update bug kills the embedded controller (EC) and one of its functions is to manage the power on sequence. You can still make the board POST by forcing a power on as you say, but there will be other issues since the microcontroller is not working properly in the first place.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Ok I can confirm that setting the DRAM Boot Voltage manually to the setting of the final DRAM voltage does improve detection at boot.
> 
> My 4x16GB stickts just wouldn't work and always ended with the 0d error. After setting DRAM boot voltage it runs just fine....still at only 2133Mhz bur 4x16GB with dual rank isn't bad at the moment


That's good advice. This option is available because AMD is running their PSP and applying DRAM Ratio/timings before our BIOS code is able to execute. This means we can only apply higher voltage at that stage. If you boot from a fully powered off stage you'll get the default 1.2V until then. VBoot will tell our EC to apply higher voltage immediately at power on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> ..IS ASUS working on a real bios update?


I hope we can have a BIOS which prevents this from happening this week, but no promises. We have at least managed to reproduce the issue which should speed things along.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyCanadian*
> 
> Hi guys - question on this board and Ryzen overclocking and temps in general:
> 
> Is there a way to overclock ALL Ryzen cores, but have them overclocked such that they only draw power and clock up to that speed when they are busy (not idle)? Sort of like overclocking an Intel CPU's turbo clock while leaving the base clock lower.
> 
> I'm currently running this ASUS ROG Crosshair VI board and an 1800X at 4.1 GHz (41x multiplier on 100 base clock for now) at a Vcore offset of +0.05V (another online resource suggested using offset mode should allow idle temps to run lower than if I manually specified my Vcore) and a Vsoc of +0.25V. I'm using a Noctua NH-D15 and my temps are in the mid-50s while the CPU is running the odd little background process in Windows (near-idle), and hits the low-70s when fully Cinebench-stressed. The idle temps in the mid-50s seem high to me and my CPU fan is not as silent as I'd like it to be.
> 
> Any thoughts or things that would help me understand the best way to overclock Ryzen with idle CPU temps in mind?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, P-states and C-states are still active in OC Mode. If you use offset mode you'll also get the lower voltages associated with the lower power states. You're not getting frequency drops with your current settings? Is your OS power profile set to Balanced? Additionally Windows has a bug where it doesn't start to drop to lower power states until after 1-2 minutes after reaching desktop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentk7*
> 
> Elmor's absence/quietness is striking but will hopefully be fruitful in the next few days. Hopefully, they can reproduce this problem in the lab and it's a software/firmware problem thats easily fixed and not some kind of hardware issue.
> 
> I am very disheartened by all the drama around the CH6. I had initially ordered the X370 Prime Pro but decided I'd be more future proofed going with the CH6.
> 
> I'm still running on the 0702 bios after noticing high temps with the 5704 BIOS. I never upgraded to 5803. So far my system has been working ok, I set my Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 v5.39 2x8GB kit to 2666 in the BIOS but I haven't really made any other changes.
> 
> One thing I never did was install any of the Asus software in Windows. Did any of the people that were bricked do that? I believe that earlier in the thread some people mentioned they tried updating the BIOS in Windows and that may have contributed to the problem.


Pretty busy working on these issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Quick question guys. I got a guy having some c6h problems. The board posted fine for me a couple time using some crucial 2400 and a trident 3200 stick. Now that he has it, using either the beta bios on the website or 5803 hes getting a 03 boot errior with the dram light on. He's tried the vengence lpx, the new flare x, and trident z 3200. It posted one time and never again after that after he flashed the bios within the bios. Tried flashing different bios with the usb and it always goes to 03 dram. Any ideas?


Did he ever get the BIOS updating bricking bug? If not he can try to reseat the CPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Good to hear, please fix the temp issue - I am sure there is one


Can you elaborate?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceGorilla47*
> 
> Some OC i could manage to achive on BIOS 5704 with no BCLK change 4GHz @ 3200 CL14:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't boot all the time, but when it does, it's rock stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This settings i'm using now without any problems 4GHz @ 2933 CL14:
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to touch the BCLK-settings and upgrade to 5803, but the bricking issue scares me to do any changes what so ever.


Perhaps the DRAM Vboot Voltage can help you get 3200 through POST consistently? See what I wrote above.


----------



## elmor

I also have an update on the EK backplate issue. As you guys noticed the problem is with their gasket, you can contact EK for a replacement.


----------



## malitze

That is good news elmor, thank you very much for your hard work and giving us some insight!

Concerning the temperature "bug": As far as I can tell HWInfo was pretty much correct for me when I was on 5803, idle around 40-45, CPU-Z stress around 55-60°C using my Eisbär 360. That seems reasonable to me.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I also have an update on the EK backplate issue. As you guys noticed the problem is with their gasket, you can contact EK for a replacement.


Sweet, I'll send them off an email right now









Thanks man!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> XFR/CPB should only boost up to about 1.45v by default. I do strongly suspect we have a voltage reading problem on the C6H (large fluctuations), there's no way the system would still function with CPU Core Voltage of 2.0V at ambient temperatures. Can someone verify that's the case with DMM?


My board is on route, should have built RIG by Friday evening. I will most definitely be using DMM, so will post some compares vs HWiNFO and others.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> That's good advice. This option is available because AMD is running their PSP and applying DRAM Ratio/timings before our BIOS code is able to execute. This means we can only apply higher voltage at that stage. If you boot from a fully powered off stage you'll get the default 1.2V until then. VBoot will tell our EC to apply higher voltage immediately at power on.


Thank you for confirmation and detail on POST operation







. I will add this info in OP of the thread I'm doing and share @Sgt Bilko screenshot of UEFI (cheers sarge for posting that







).


----------



## Ashura

For all the help & info @elmor + REP!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> XFR/CPB should only boost up to about 1.45v by default. I do strongly suspect we have a voltage reading problem on the C6H (large fluctuations), there's no way the system would still function with CPU Core Voltage of 2.0V at ambient temperatures. Can someone verify that's the case with DMM?
> 
> 
> 
> My board is on route, should have built RIG by Friday evening. I will most definitely be using DMM, so will post some compares vs HWiNFO and others.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> That's good advice. This option is available because AMD is running their PSP and applying DRAM Ratio/timings before our BIOS code is able to execute. This means we can only apply higher voltage at that stage. If you boot from a fully powered off stage you'll get the default 1.2V until then. VBoot will tell our EC to apply higher voltage immediately at power on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for confirmation and detail on POST operation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I will add this info in OP of the thread I'm doing and share @Sgt Bilko screenshot of UEFI (cheers sarge for posting that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
Click to expand...

No worries man, you need more before your board comes in you let me know









great advice about the Dram boot voltage though, means I'll give 3200 another go


----------



## SpaceGorilla47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> We have at least managed to reproduce the issue which should speed things along.


Any advise what people should avoid, to not run into the bricking state?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Perhaps the DRAM Vboot Voltage can help you get 3200 through POST consistently?


Will give the vboot voltage a shot, as soon as i can trust the bios


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Yes, P-states and C-states are still active in OC Mode. If you use offset mode you'll also get the lower voltages associated with the lower power states. You're not getting frequency drops with your current settings? Is your OS power profile set to Balanced? Additionally Windows has a bug where it doesn't start to drop to lower power states until after 1-2 minutes after reaching desktop.


I just tested this and it doesn't work as you describe. CPU stays locked at multiplier set in bios when using offset mode and balanced in windows.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> I just tested this and it doesn't work as you describe. CPU stays locked at multiplier set in bios when using offset mode and balanced in windows.


This also seemed to happen if you manually change the P-States in the BIOS btw. It is always locked to the maximum in Windows, volt at 1.55 or so, and max. frequencies. But as the CPU runs cool with that, I guess that is only a monitoring bug.


----------



## Zuliane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> That is good news elmor, thank you very much for your hard work and giving us some insight!
> 
> Concerning the temperature "bug": As far as I can tell HWInfo was pretty much correct for me when I was on 5803, idle around 40-45, CPU-Z stress around 55-60°C using my Eisbär 360. That seems reasonable to me.


I don't see any issues either, also running the 5803 BIOS and using the boxed cooler of the r7 1700 and seeing 30-35°C in idle and ~45°C while encoding 80-90% load.
I was using Ryzen Master to look at the temps.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> I just tested this and it doesn't work as you describe. CPU stays locked at multiplier set in bios when using offset mode and balanced in windows.


Check that in the advanced power settings Min Proc state is set correctly.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Check that in the advanced power settings Min Proc state is set correctly.


It can't be changed. The option is gone unlike when running at stock.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuliane*
> 
> I don't see any issues either, also running the 5803 BIOS and using the boxed cooler of the r7 1700 and seeing 30-35°C in idle and ~45°C while encoding 80-90% load.
> I was using Ryzen Master to look at the temps.


You have the 1700 instead of our 1800x ...thats 65w vs 95w TDP


----------



## newguyagain

@elmor
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> That is good news elmor, thank you very much for your hard work and giving us some insight!
> 
> Concerning the temperature "bug": As far as I can tell HWInfo was pretty much correct for me when I was on 5803, idle around 40-45, CPU-Z stress around 55-60°C using my Eisbär 360. That seems reasonable to me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuliane*
> 
> I don't see any issues either, also running the 5803 BIOS and using the boxed cooler of the r7 1700 and seeing 30-35°C in idle and ~45°C while encoding 80-90% load.
> I was using Ryzen Master to look at the temps.


Mhh on one side that really makes me wonder whats wrong with my built then and on the other side I know that after updating from 5702 to 5803 my temps were 10°C higher out of nowhere - from the 1st second - so I still strongly believe that BIOSes 5704 and 5803 have some temperature bug (@elmor - does Asus notice something between those BIOSes?).

I had an Eisbaer 360 - temps idle 50 to 87 under Encoding and Prime (doesn't really fit in the case, have to twist the cables badly)
I now have silent loop - temps idle 50 to 87 under Encoding and Prime and now up to 80 under load (I changed thermal compound and reduced the ammount a little bit)

But still I get nowhere near your idle and load temps. My ambient temp is 25


----------



## egandt

You using multi or FSB? Word on the street is a little FSB boost can help reach 4.0.

Some people are reporting 1.5v+ on XFR, which means stability is achieved, but at a non-sustainable voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> You using multi or FSB? Word on the street is a little FSB boost can help reach 4.0.
> 
> Some people are reporting 1.5v+ on XFR, which means stability is achieved, but at a non-sustainable voltage.


Just Multipler, I will be using a RAID controller which do not like when the FSB is adjusted in my experience. However I did try playing with teh FSB a few times, same exact issue above 3936 or so reboot to back screen.

Agreed with XFR and even with voltage set to Auto I've seen the CPU Core report 1.45v, which seems very scary.

I have managed to get 4x16GB to 2.9GHZ using 18,16,16,16,38 timings on 5803 now at 3.925 (FSB 100), which is at least acceptable, however I'm hoping that I can get that even higher.

ERIC


----------



## SNAiL3R

So as i wrote earlier i had the Bios updating thing happend after changing a single bios setting, didnt touch any bios update either in windows or bios at the time.

And my motherboard is alive again!

After multiple tries with biosflashback to different bios and finnaly back to latest beta i noticed that the qcode had changed to 61 nvram initialization so i removed all but 1 stick of ram and tried again then it showed qcode 94 pci bus enumeration so i figured that had something to do with my graphics card so i took it out and tried again and now it gave me qcode 24
which isnt listed in the manual so i put the graphics card back in and boom it boots to windows like nothing ever happend.

So for now it seems my board is back from purgatory.

And thanks Elmor for providing info and keeping us updated.


----------



## newguyagain

*Warning to enyone using the SilentLoop with the C6H:*

If you are using AI Suite in Windows please immediately navigate to FanExpert and then to AIO and set the speed to "permanent max".
Because whatever you entered in the BIOS will be overridden by the AI Suite.

In case of the SilentLoop the AI Suite will RPM drop from 2300 to around 1700-1800 which actually kills the pump. I thought I had taken care of that by setting it to "max" in the BIOS..and nope









@elmor
Maybe Asus takes a look at this situation. As many AIO are build for permanent RPM it would make sense for AI Suite to be set to "permanent max" as default unless user interaction occurs.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> XFR/CPB should only boost up to about 1.45v by default. I do strongly suspect we have a voltage reading problem on the C6H (large fluctuations), there's no way the system would still function with CPU Core Voltage of 2.0V at ambient temperatures. Can someone verify that's the case with DMM?


The strange part would be if the readings have a problem, why it's only effecting when everything is on stock (XFR on).
I confirm i do see also higher voltages when i use manual voltage, but that could be the LLC is kicking in.
Is there an option to disable LLC ? There are only levels and "auto".

If nobody can verify this with a DMM, i can do it tonight!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> No worries man, you need more before your board comes in you let me know


You may have seen in the Ryzen owners club icyeye have this issue on CH6.

Would you share the UEFI screenshots for CH6, like the ones I posted from my M7R? also if you can do the QFan Control(F6) screen with fan curves I would appreciate it to place in my thread







.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> No worries man, you need more before your board comes in you let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may have seen in the Ryzen owners club icyeye have this issue on CH6.
> 
> Would you share the UEFI screenshots for CH6, like the ones I posted from my M7R? also if you can do the QFan Control(F6) screen with fan curves I would appreciate it to place in my thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Yeah I can do that, will post them over there


----------



## nosequeponer

i´ll try tonight to mount everything, after measuring the CH6 and my actual mobo, everything seems to be almost in the same place, so tubing will be ok...

wihs me luck..


----------



## rallan

5803. Set 1.48V manual. LLC Level 3. Calibrated 22000 count DMM.

Using Motherboard VCORE sensor in HWinfo64.

Idle:
Sensor 1.504 (sometimes shows 1.48 or 1.52 but not for long). Meter 1.50V. Quite steady. Dritfing between 1.501 and 1.499.

Torture test:
1.48V from sensor and 1.52V real. Under reading at load could be misleading (it caused me to set LLC too high, which I will now turn down).

Will you make the EC firmware available and point out programming points on the board so users with bricked boards who have an ICSP for that chip can fix it themselves instead of needing to do an RMA?

Would I void my warranty if I soldered to the voltage test points so I can add a permanent accurate voltage display? Could use conductive tape but a soldered connection is more reliable and I don't have any conductive tape right now.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceGorilla47*
> 
> Some OC i could manage to achive on BIOS 5704 with no BCLK change 4GHz @ 3200 CL14:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't boot all the time, but when it does, it's rock stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This settings i'm using now without any problems 4GHz @ 2933 CL14:
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to touch the BCLK-settings and upgrade to 5803, but the bricking issue scares me to do any changes what so ever.


How have you set you memory in BIOS? I can't get my g.skill Trident z to be stable at 3200 CL14(its rated speeds), and definitely have issues booting at that. If I drop it down to 2933 or keep it at 3200 and loosen timings to CL16 it's fine. The memory I have is on the QVL(F4-3200C14D-16GTZ).


----------



## TyCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> No, I am looking at tCTL CPU temp . it is 50-60°C idle and under Prime it goes up to 90°C. I have a vcore of 1,32v and run 3,9Ghz, but with stock I had the same temps.
> 
> I have a SilentLoop 280 - so not actually bad cooling. I have re-checked my thermal compound and it is applied correctly, doesn't seem to much or too less.
> Furthermore I have tried seating my SilentLoop with the AM4 and AM3 mounting and it gets that hot with both mountings
> 
> So this is really getting on my nerves....


I'm looking at it now and HWiNFO64 says I'm running 60 degrees C (tCTL) at 1.439V Vcore on all cores (steady). Does this make sense if I'm just running a +0.05V offset for Vcore in the BIOS? Seems a little high.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Mhh on one side that really makes me wonder whats wrong with my built then and on the other side I know that after updating from 5702 to 5803 my temps were 10°C higher out of nowhere - from the 1st second - so I still strongly believe that BIOSes 5704 and 5803 have some temperature bug (@elmor - does Asus notice something between those BIOSes?).
> 
> I had an Eisbaer 360 - temps idle 50 to 87 under Encoding and Prime (doesn't really fit in the case, have to twist the cables badly)
> I now have silent loop - temps idle 50 to 87 under Encoding and Prime and now up to 80 under load (I changed thermal compound and reduced the ammount a little bit)
> 
> But still I get nowhere near your idle and load temps. My ambient temp is 25


I was in High Performance mode in Windows 10 (thanks Elmor...I had it there since another forum told me it should be there at all times to ensure good Ryzen performance) and just changed to Balanced mode. However, even with very light on-and-off single-thread CPU loads from background processes, I'm getting 55-60 degrees C CPU temps. The voltage now occasionally drops to 0.48V, but spends 99% of its time at 1.439V or 1.461V. This is MUCH higher than how it ran in the previous BIOS, but was also before I applied the +0.05V and went the additional 0.2 GHZ from 3.9 GHz to 4.1 GHz.

Could there still be something I'm missing?


----------



## Zuliane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> You have the 1700 instead of our 1800x ...thats 65w vs 95w TDP


true, though in theory there should be anomalies with my setup as well. the wraith is designed for 95w tdp while the eisbär 360 should manage tdp up to 150w or even higher. I updated directly from the default BIOS to 5803, if that matters anyhow.


----------



## rallan

https://imgur.com/a/G6SqX

Not sure how much noise on vcore is normal, this looks like quite a lot? :/


----------



## agentk7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Mhh on one side that really makes me wonder whats wrong with my built then and on the other side I know that after updating from 5702 to 5803 my temps were 10°C higher out of nowhere - from the 1st second - so I still strongly believe that BIOSes 5704 and 5803 have some temperature bug (@elmor - does Asus notice something between those BIOSes?).
> 
> I had an Eisbaer 360 - temps idle 50 to 87 under Encoding and Prime (doesn't really fit in the case, have to twist the cables badly)
> I now have silent loop - temps idle 50 to 87 under Encoding and Prime and now up to 80 under load (I changed thermal compound and reduced the ammount a little bit)
> 
> But still I get nowhere near your idle and load temps. My ambient temp is 25


I noticed the major temperature shift when going from the stock BIOS that came with the board to 5704 (the "beta bios" on Asus' website). It seemed to be about a 15-20 degree c shift. I reverted back to 0702 where I'm staying until a post-5803 BIOS is released and been tested for a couple days. I think the "temperature bug" was fixed with 5803.

That being said, I am going to remove and re-apply MX-4 tonight or tomorrow, I think I may have used too much. It was the first time I've used MX-4 after being diehard Arctic Silver 5 user for years and it comes out of the tube a lot faster then Arctic Silver does.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentk7*
> 
> I noticed the major temperature shift when going from the stock BIOS that came with the board to 5704 (the "beta bios" on Asus' website). It seemed to be about a 15-20 degree c shift. I reverted back to 0702 where I'm staying until a post-5803 BIOS is released and been tested for a couple days. I think the "temperature bug" was fixed with 5803.
> 
> That being said, I am going to remove and re-apply MX-4 tonight or tomorrow, I think I may have used too much. It was the first time I've used MX-4 after being diehard Arctic Silver 5 user for years and it comes out of the tube a lot faster then Arctic Silver does.


I am on 5803 with a 43c idle on a full loop. However, upping voltage to past 1.3 will bring ******ed increase of 9c idle right away.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyCanadian*
> 
> I'm looking at it now and HWiNFO64 says I'm running 60 degrees C (tCTL) at 1.439V Vcore on all cores (steady). Does this make sense if I'm just running a +0.05V offset for Vcore in the BIOS? Seems a little high.


For everyone worried about temp issues please read the "Temp Info" dropdown in this post:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db#post_25903886


----------



## agentk7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> For everyone worried about temp issues please read the "Temp Info" dropdown in this post:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db#post_25903886


I take this information to mean that the new process that Ryzen chips are built on can allow them to run hotter and it is "safe".

In my mind I'm comparing the upper temps I would see with my FX-8350 (55-60) and thinking the Ryzen chip is going to catch fire when I see it at 70ish running Handbrake.


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentk7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Mhh on one side that really makes me wonder whats wrong with my built then and on the other side I know that after updating from 5702 to 5803 my temps were 10°C higher out of nowhere - from the 1st second - so I still strongly believe that BIOSes 5704 and 5803 have some temperature bug (@elmor - does Asus notice something between those BIOSes?).
> 
> I had an Eisbaer 360 - temps idle 50 to 87 under Encoding and Prime (doesn't really fit in the case, have to twist the cables badly)
> I now have silent loop - temps idle 50 to 87 under Encoding and Prime and now up to 80 under load (I changed thermal compound and reduced the ammount a little bit)
> 
> But still I get nowhere near your idle and load temps. My ambient temp is 25
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed the major temperature shift when going from the stock BIOS that came with the board to 5704 (the "beta bios" on Asus' website). It seemed to be about a 15-20 degree c shift. I reverted back to 0702 where I'm staying until a post-5803 BIOS is released and been tested for a couple days. I think the "temperature bug" was fixed with 5803.
> 
> That being said, I am going to remove and re-apply MX-4 tonight or tomorrow, I think I may have used too much. It was the first time I've used MX-4 after being diehard Arctic Silver 5 user for years and it comes out of the tube a lot faster then Arctic Silver does.
Click to expand...

Mhhh. Maybe I will go back to 5702 - just the flash of death is holding me back


----------



## agentk7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Mhhh. Maybe I will go back to 5702 - just the flash of death is holding me back


I would hold tight for the new bios before you do anything if it's working ok for now.


----------



## agentk7

I wanted to mention something I stated earlier in the thread. Cold booting the CH6, typically in the morning when it's been off all night, it's often not detecting my SATA SSD boot drive (a 512GB Crucial MX100 drive). I tried changing the sata cable just thinking it was something flaky but it's still happening. This is with the 0702 BIOS, so perhaps this problem was addressed in the 5803 beta.

When the CH6 doesn't detect the SSD drive it just boots right into the BIOS. Today when it happened I just powered off the computer and powered it back on and then it detected the drive and took me right into Windows. Previously, I had shut the computer off and unplugged the sata cable and reconnected and then powered on.

This problem had me wondering if that could be another element of what's leading to these board bricks somehow. Anyone else noticing problems with the board not detecting your boot drive with a cold boot?


----------



## Clockster

I'm honestly scared of using my board...lol

My 1080Ti will be here on Monday so then I won't have a choice anymore...hopefully there is a new/stable bios by then


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> F9 then 0d? That'd be DRAM issues.


I often get FA then 0d, which I can resolve by pulling all the DRAM out, rebooting gives me the same FA -> 0d with no DRAM installed. Then when re-install the DRAM I don't get the error.
What is the issue there? I am not running anything but AUTO timings. I have a QVL kit 2x8, etc.


----------



## Lintrix

My BIOS got corrupted during a BIOS flash using Asus' Windows Utility (i know, i know) and I'm having a hard time flashing a bios using the Flashback. Does the Flashback USB drive with the .CAP file have to be completely empty aside from the .CAP file? When I try to flashback, the Flashback button will blink once or twice then just stay solid with no sign of it working.

Also, if i try to turn on the computer with the USB drive in the USB, the ASUS logo will show along with the prompt to press F2 or DEL; however, pressing F2 or DELETE does not do anything. Is my BIOS bricked?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lintrix*
> 
> My BIOS got corrupted during a BIOS flash using Asus' Windows Utility (i know, i know) and I'm having a hard time flashing a bios using the Flashback. Does the Flashback USB drive with the .CAP file have to be completely empty aside from the .CAP file? When I try to flashback, the Flashback button will blink once or twice then just stay solid with no sign of it working.
> 
> Also, if i try to turn on the computer with the USB drive in the USB, the ASUS logo will show along with the prompt to press F2 or DEL; however, pressing F2 or DELETE does not do anything. Is my BIOS bricked?


The USB needs to be formatted in FAT32
Copy the BIOS file named C6H.CAP to the USB the drive doesn't have to be empty since the system will find the file but the file has to be in the main directory.
Put the USB in the bottom "black" usb port then press the flashback button on the back panel and hold it until it starts flashing.
The system should have power but not be turned on when doing this. When the light stops flashing the the flashback is done.


----------



## Lintrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The USB needs to be formatted in FAT32
> Copy the BIOS file named C6H.CAP to the USB the drive doesn't have to be empty since the system will find the file but the file has to be in the main directory.
> Put the USB in the bottom "black" usb port then press the flashback button on the back panel and hold it until it starts flashing.
> The system should have power but not be turned on when doing this. When the light stops flashing the the flashback is done.


thanks Johan, that's exactly what I did but it will only flash a few times then will hold solid light on the button instead of continuously flashing until finished.... thats what i'm having trouble with.


----------



## Johan45

You're positive that the file is named correctly? If so can you get to BIOS at all? If you can use the EZ flash in the tools section.


----------



## Lintrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You're positive that the file is named correctly? If so can you get to BIOS at all? If you can use the EZ flash in the tools section.


Yes I named it C6H.CAP (in all capitals). I cannot get into the BIOS unfortunately =(

BUT if i leave the USB plugged in and attempt to boot the computer, the ASUS post logo will show and ask to press F2 or DEL to enter SETUP, but pressing F2 or DEL does nothing.


----------



## Johan45

One other thing you can try possibly is to power down unplug things and pull the battery. Let it sit to totally clear the CMOS. Sometimes it only takes a few minutes others longer, I have had boards come back after leaving them overnight like this too. No guarentees it'll do anything for you


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lintrix*
> 
> Yes I named it C6H.CAP (in all capitals). I cannot get into the BIOS unfortunately =(
> 
> BUT if i leave the USB plugged in and attempt to boot the computer, the ASUS post logo will show and ask to press F2 or DEL to enter SETUP, but pressing F2 or DEL does nothing.


I think it also matters if your UBS stick is MBR or GPT partitioned. It needs to be MBR, or at least it used to.


----------



## muffins

so i was thinking, for those of us paranoid about the bricking, if we just leave our computers off after a successful shutdown, and just hold off till the fix, wouldn't it be best to update to the new bios that brings the fix by using bios flashback? since the bricking happens when you turn the machine on, there is a chance of a bricking happening if we turn on the computer to go into bios to flash.

from what it sounds like, unless asus, elmor / raja, states otherwise, this issue can arise on anyone.


----------



## Eagle1337

Can yoou turn of the rgb light effects when the system is powered down?


----------



## RS87

I think i'll not let my PC shut off until next week if thats the case!!







Although i do believe i have a very stable boot with 4x8GB Corsair Vengeance LED 3466's running at 2666 on auto.


----------



## TyCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> I just tested this and it doesn't work as you describe. CPU stays locked at multiplier set in bios when using offset mode and balanced in windows.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> For everyone worried about temp issues please read the "Temp Info" dropdown in this post:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db#post_25903886


Thanks Lucky - I read that and the whole post is very informative. That said, I'm not sure it makes me feel any better







.

I can confirm what kundica said - running 5803, even with Windows in "Balanced" power mode, I get no CPU frequency variation whatsoever.

From running +0.05V offset with a Noctua NH-D15 after having very low and silent temps on earlier BIOS revisions, I also suspect there is either a voltage regulation, voltage measurement, or temperature measurement issue with the 5803 BIOS. It may or may not be present in other BIOSes. And, I could also be entirely wrong







.

Another peculiarity (maybe I'm missing something?) is the fact that my measured CPU voltage spends nearly all its time in the 1.439-1.461V range despite running in "Balanced" Windows power mode and only a CPU Vcore offset of +0.05V in the BIOS. Would those voltages lead to a 60 degrees C idle temp on their own?


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> Can yoou turn of the rgb light effects when the system is powered down?


Yes. There's a setting under "ROG Effects" for Onboard LED. I'm not at home right now but I think that's where it is.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyCanadian*
> 
> Thanks Lucky - I read that and the whole post is very informative. That said, I'm not sure it makes me feel any better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I can confirm what kundica said - running 5803, even with Windows in "Balanced" power mode, I get no CPU frequency variation whatsoever.
> 
> From running +0.05V offset with a Noctua NH-D15 after having very low and silent temps on earlier BIOS revisions, I also suspect there is either a voltage regulation, voltage measurement, or temperature measurement issue with the 5803 BIOS. It may or may not be present in other BIOSes. And, I could also be entirely wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Another peculiarity (maybe I'm missing something?) is the fact that my measured CPU voltage spends nearly all its time in the 1.439-1.461V range despite running in "Balanced" Windows power mode and only a CPU Vcore offset of +0.05V in the BIOS. Would those voltages lead to a 60 degrees C idle temp on their own?


Have you tried High Performance mode? Any difference? Core parking is doing weird stuff in Balanced mode.

I still think your voltage is XFR induced. Have you done anything to your bclck?


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Yes. There's a setting under "ROG Effects" for Onboard LED. I'm not at home right now but so I think that's where it is.


yeah its under pch / onboard devices in the advance tab to turn off when powered off.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Have you tried High Performance mode? Any difference? Core parking is doing weird stuff in Balanced mode.
> 
> I still think your voltage is XFR induced. Have you done anything to your bclck?


Well, the option to manually adjust processor state is available in both modes when it's actually there. This is what it looks like:


----------



## SpaceGorilla47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> How have you set you memory in BIOS? I can't get my g.skill Trident z to be stable at 3200 CL14(its rated speeds), and definitely have issues booting at that. If I drop it down to 2933 or keep it at 3200 and loosen timings to CL16 it's fine. The memory I have is on the QVL(F4-3200C14D-16GTZ).


I just set 3200 MHz and ramped up the VRAM Voltage to 1.35V from Auto. Unfortunately it does not boot every time..
Perhaps the DRAM Vboot Voltage @ 1.35V will do its magic, but until further information about the bricking BIOS, i'm done with testing and just running the RAM @2933 CL14

I'm running this kit -> G.Skill F4-3600C16D-16GVK


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Well, the option to manually adjust processor state is available in both modes when it's actually there. This is what it looks like:


Yeah, you don't want minimum power states. I can't find the specific post, but minimum power states are parking cores with terrible latency (iirc).


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceGorilla47*
> 
> I just set 3200 MHz and ramped up the VRAM Voltage to 1.35V from Auto. Unfortunately it does not boot every time..
> Perhaps the DRAM Vboot Voltage @ 1.35V will do its magic, but until further information about the bricking BIOS, i'm done with testing and just running the RAM @2933 CL14
> 
> I'm running this kit -> G.Skill F4-3600C16D-16GVK


Wait, you don't want to play bios roulette?

Thanks for the RAM info.I have a new case arriving today. After I migrate I'll mess around with some settings and see what I can come up with. I can run 2933 at CL14 stable as well.

Edit: Got home, booted up my PC and had BSOD with my 3200 CL16 settings. Dialed it back to 2933 CL14. Strange since I have one of the approved DIMMS on the list.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Yes. There's a setting under "ROG Effects" for Onboard LED. I'm not at home right now but I think that's where it is.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> yeah its under pch / onboard devices in the advance tab to turn off when powered off.


cheers, I'm waiting on my ram to show up before i can do my build.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Yeah, you don't want minimum power states. I can't find the specific post, but minimum power states are parking cores with terrible latency (iirc).


Oh. I didn't know that. I ran my old 3930k @4.2 with those settings for years under High Performance Profile.

I'm not sure what was being suggested then in an earlier post after selecting Balanced Mode.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Oh. I didn't know that. I ran my old 3930k @4.2 with those settings for years under High Performance Profile.
> 
> I'm not sure what was being suggested then in an earlier post after selecting Balanced Mode.


High Performance has minimum and maximum power states set to 100, and that's what you want. It keeps the cores from dropping down in GHz.

Tha latency issues is only an issue for Ryzen chips right now. Balanced on Intel/FX works fine.

All this goes out of the window if you have a static OC, in which it should stay at your set GHz.


----------



## TyCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Have you tried High Performance mode? Any difference? Core parking is doing weird stuff in Balanced mode.
> 
> I still think your voltage is XFR induced. Have you done anything to your bclck?


Yes, I was in High Performance Mode for a few days. In that mode, my VCore NEVER dropped below 1.439V. Now, in Balanced mode, it does rarely drop down below 1.00V, but very rarely. Overall idle temps (I should clarify to say idle aside from background Windows processes occasionally grabbing one core) are still between 55-60 degrees C in both High Performance and Balanced mode.

I have not done anything to my BCLK - it's set to Auto, and based on the frequency math, it's still just at 100.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyCanadian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Have you tried High Performance mode? Any difference? Core parking is doing weird stuff in Balanced mode.
> 
> I still think your voltage is XFR induced. Have you done anything to your bclck?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I was in High Performance Mode for a few days. In that mode, my VCore NEVER dropped below 1.439V. Now, in Balanced mode, it does rarely drop down below 1.00V, but very rarely. Overall idle temps (I should clarify to say idle aside from background Windows processes occasionally grabbing one core) are still between 55-60 degrees C in both High Performance and Balanced mode.
> 
> I have not done anything to my BCLK - it's set to Auto, and based on the frequency math, it's still just at 100.
Click to expand...

After seeing your posts, I checked my Vcore and its constantly fluctuating between 1.2xxV-1.4xxV. I assume this is drawing more power when XFR is OCing the chip an extra few hundred Mhz, right?

I am a noob to OCing which is why i plumped for the 1800x as opposed to the 1700 which can reach 4.1 manually.


----------



## majestynl

*New Updates:*
Changed my RAM KIT from a G.SKILL F4-3200C16D-16GTZR to a F4-3200C14D-16GTZR.
Im now able to run at 2933Mhz with timings at 14 14 14 34. Will try 3200Mhz later on.
Did try a Cine-bench but with no luck, needed to bump the vcore to 1.39 with LLC on Level 3 to pass the benches!

Strange but with the other kit i was able to bench and run stable at lower vcore!!



CPU Speed: 4000Mhz
CPU Core: 1.39v
VDDSOC Voltage: 1.2v
LLC: Level 3
Temps: 46c on IDLE // 83c on Load // +/-66c in Games


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> High Performance has minimum and maximum power states set to 100, and that's what you want. It keeps the cores from dropping down in GHz.
> 
> Tha latency issues is only an issue for Ryzen chips right now. Balanced on Intel/FX works fine.
> 
> All this goes out of the window if you have a static OC, in which it should stay at your set GHz.


I must've misunderstood the post I previously responded to.

I'm away of what High Performance mode does. I the past I don't really care if it's set to either, but I chose HPM because it had other settings I wanted already selected. The issue we're debating is whether or not the p states will work when using offset mode for voltage on an overclocked CPU(using only multiplier). It appears they do not. Power settings don't even see them in Windows when using an offset and CPU multiplier.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rallan*
> 
> 5803. Set 1.48V manual. LLC Level 3. Calibrated 22000 count DMM.
> 
> Using Motherboard VCORE sensor in HWinfo64.
> 
> Idle:
> Sensor 1.504 (sometimes shows 1.48 or 1.52 but not for long). Meter 1.50V. Quite steady. Dritfing between 1.501 and 1.499.
> 
> Torture test:
> 1.48V from sensor and 1.52V real. Under reading at load could be misleading (it caused me to set LLC too high, which I will now turn down).
> 
> Will you make the EC firmware available and point out programming points on the board so users with bricked boards who have an ICSP for that chip can fix it themselves instead of needing to do an RMA?
> 
> Would I void my warranty if I soldered to the voltage test points so I can add a permanent accurate voltage display? Could use conductive tape but a soldered connection is more reliable and I don't have any conductive tape right now.


Thanks rallan!
Can you also check it with AUTO settings and let XFR work to see the volt at boosted speed...
cant get my DMM work properly


----------



## majestynl

*FINALLY* DRAM on 3200Mhz


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> *FINALLY* DRAM on 3200Mhz


What is your RAM voltage? I can't get stable at those timings even though they're supported.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> What is your RAM voltage? I can't get stable at those timings even though they're supported.


14 14 14 34

Try setting VDDSOC Voltage on 1.2v or 1.25v

Whats your Ram type? With numbers please.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> 14 14 14 34
> 
> Try setting VDDSOC Voltage on 1.2v or 1.25v
> 
> Whats your Ram type? With numbers please.


F4-3200C14D-16GTZ


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> *FINALLY* DRAM on 3200Mhz


You've confirmed that CL14 chips are indeed Samsung b-die while the CL16 chips are not. This was confirmed by Elmor fairly early in the thread. Glad to see your QVL chips are doing what they should.

Edit: I could be wrong: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/130#post_25897170


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> F4-3200C14D-16GTZ


Which is also listed on the QVL to hit 3200mhz at these latencies. I think many would be a lot happier if they'd purchased items on the QVL to begin with. Hopefully the list gets a lot longer with future updates.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> 14 14 14 34
> 
> Try setting VDDSOC Voltage on 1.2v or 1.25v
> 
> Whats your Ram type? With numbers please.


In addition to bumping up the SOC is your ram at 1.35 or 1.4? Your screenshot shows 1.373(current) 1.417 max.


----------



## majestynl

Same as mine, only I have the rgb version. That's why the R is at the end.

Dram voltage is on 1.35v in the bios.
Maybe the llc is also bumping the voltage of dram..


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Same as mine, only I have the rgb version. That's why the R is at the end.
> 
> Dram voltage is on 1.35v in the bios


Hmm... SOC currently at 1.2 and RAM at 1.375 with 14-14-14-34 and I haven't BSOD yet. I noticed with SOC on auto it often registers lower than default(1.15), like barely 1.0.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> You've confirmed that CL14 chips are indeed Samsung b-die while the CL16 chips are not. This was confirmed by Elmor fairly early in the thread. Glad to see your QVL chips are doing what they should.


That's why I changed them







thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Hmm... SOC currently at 1.2 and RAM at 1.375 with 14-14-14-34 and I haven't BSOD yet. I noticed with SOC on auto it often registers lower than default(1.15), like barely 1.0.


So you are running 3200 now?


----------



## nycgtr

Well I got home today turned the pc on and got Bios is updating. It stuck for a while then rebooted itself and is again at the bios is updating and it seems to be stuck there with the dram light and boot light and code 70. Doesn't seem to be updating itself this time. This is on 5803 with no asus auto update in ai suite etc. Not sure what to do here.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> That's why I changed them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> So you are running 3200 now?


Yes, at CL14! Thanks for the help!


----------



## Wally West

To all the people that bricked the CH6, were you all on the 5803 BIOS?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Well I got home today turned the pc on and got Bios is updating. It stuck for a while then rebooted itself and is again at the bios is updating and it seems to be stuck there with the dram light and boot light and code 70. Doesn't seem to be updating itself this time. This is on 5803 with no asus auto update in ai suite etc. Not sure what to do here.


Hmm really strange, this is happening to often now randomly.

Can you try reflashing with different bios versions. USB on backside..


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Hmm really strange, this is happening to often now randomly.
> 
> Can you try reflashing with different bios versions. USB on backside..


Yea i know how to flash from the back it seems to be stuck. I guess I can try a safe boot first. I've had this once before on a bios flash.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Yes, at CL14! Thanks for the help!


your welcome. Also don't forget @elmor and rest of active users here..


----------



## finalheaven

Anyone here using offset to overclock? If so, does it properly utilize p-states and lowers voltage when idle?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Anyone here using offset to overclock? If so, does not properly utilize p-states and lowers voltage when idle?


Check powerplan in windows!

I tried offset but for now the auto settings are showing to high voltages. Mine where getting above 1.56..
We are trying to find if these are sensor problems or not.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Check powerplan in windows!
> 
> I tried offset but for now the auto settings are showing to high voltages. Mine where getting above 1.56..
> We are trying to find if these are sensor problems or not.


Oops I was actually asking if P-States work with offset and not stating that they don't work.

Can you set a lower manual voltage and then use +offset to keep the volts low and increase when frequency increases? Or would that turn off P-States?


----------



## waltercaorle

strangely, I feel better with vcore automatically. if set 4GHz goes to 1.417v, 1,395 under the stress, I have low temperature when I put the same voltage in manual..


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Hmm really strange, this is happening to often now randomly.
> 
> Can you try reflashing with different bios versions. USB on backside..


Did a safeboot and it went back to bios is updating


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> strangely, I feel better with vcore automatically. if set 4GHz goes to 1.417v, 1,395 under the stress, I have low temperature when I put the same voltage in manual..


Yep normal voltages for 4ghz, but mine hits 4125mhz on auto and vcore spikes above 1.56..


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Did a safeboot and it went back to bios is updating


I remember safeboot is just going back to last working bios. I assume you didn't change anything in bios before this problem. So it wouldn't help. Try reflashing older bios..


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> I remember safeboot is just going back to last working bios. I assume you didn't change anything in bios before this problem. So it wouldn't help. Try reflashing older bios..


Yea nothing changed. Going to flash now and hope for the best


----------



## nycgtr

Flashed the bios 5803 which I was already on. Shows bios is updating still.


----------



## nersty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Flashed the bios 5803 which I was already on. Shows bios is updating still.


Based on what the asus reps have said on this thread that is most likely RMA material. You could drain the power and then remove the battery for a few hours and see if that helps.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nersty*
> 
> Based on what the asus reps have said on this thread that is most likely RMA material. You could drain the power and then remove the battery for a few hours and see if that helps.


Well I have another one and I could just return this one to microcenter. That would be a total pain in my ass as this is fully built inside a hardline loop












































I am flashing an older bios right now.


----------



## nersty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Well I have another one and I could just return this one to microcenter. That would be a total pain in my ass as this is fully built inside a hardline loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am flashing an older bios right now.


Best of luck. I'm really hoping not to get hit with this too as the last thing I want to do this week is rip apart my loop.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Well I have another one and I could just return this one to microcenter. That would be a total pain in my ass as this is fully built inside a hardline loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am flashing an older bios right now.


You could try till it won't react to power on. Don't know if you find your luck..Otherwise microcontroller is killed, and 'RMA time' like elmor is saying..


----------



## nycgtr

I flashed the 5704 and all it's doing now is cycling thru the codes over and over again not getting to post.

After about 5 minutes of cycling I reboot it, and now it doesnt power on just rgbs. Gonng flash 5803 again and see if anything changes.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I flashed the 5704 and all it's doing now is cycling thru the codes over and over again not getting to post.


Just wait, if takes to long, then try reinstall dram modules or/and clearcmos button..


----------



## Wally West

What is the revision of the board you all have? look like trouble is with REV1.03 and they fixed a lot of stuff with REV2.2?


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I flashed the 5704 and all it's doing now is cycling thru the codes over and over again not getting to post.
> 
> After about 5 minutes of cycling I reboot it, and now it doesnt power on just rgbs. Gonng flash 5803 again and see if anything changes.


sounds like you got hit by the dreaded brick bug. no way to fix it really. elmor confirmed the fix they are working on won't bring back bricked boards only prevent it from happening again on non-bricked boards.


----------



## majestynl

Sorry but looks like dead microcontroller, that can't be fixed by flashing.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> What is the revision of the board you all have? look like trouble is with REV1.03 and they fixed a lot of stuff with REV2.2?


elmor confirmed retail is only 1.03. there are no other versions being sold or about to be sold.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Just wait, if takes to long, then try reinstall dram modules or/and clearcmos button..


Yea did that. Hitting clr cmos button now it doesn't turn on. I see on reddit someone got theirs to come back from power draining it. If that doesn't work I dont even know if I should bother with the other crosshair which has been on and fine this entire time. I should of gotten the msi board yesterday but now its sold out. The gigabyte really clashes with my build and case









Well seems this one crapped out. What you guys think. I got another crosshair and the gigabyte. Should I just move to the gigabyte?


----------



## NemChem

Hey guys! My C6H was despatched yesterday and should be arriving today, looking forward to playing with it. First of all, big thanks to @elmor for all the updates and community interaction. A bit fearful with all these bricking stories though...

Seems the memory I had ready for my build isn't great (2x 16 GiB Corsair LPX 3200 MHz CL16: CMK32GX4M2B3200C16, dual rank and probably SK Hynix







). Will probably sell it, hopefully for a profit as I got it for £180 and they're up to £275 now... or maybe the BIOS updates will make it usable at 3200 MHz sometime in the future, fingers crossed! Just managed to find a kit of 2x 8 GiB G.Skill TridentZ 3600 MHz CL16 (F4-3600C16D-16GTZ) for £165, which from everything I've read should be Samsung B-die: I'll be happy with 3200 MHz, hopefully at CL14 or better. They'll be coming on Sat so I'll commence work then







!


----------



## Enzarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Maybe I was not clear enough. A bricked board cannot be fixed by a BIOS update, we'll only be able to prevent the bricking in the first place.
> 
> This because the BIOS update bug kills the embedded controller (EC) ...................


Thank you for the info.

Went ahead and placed an RMA since it looks like it may be a while for retailers to get new ones (unless you have other info







)


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzarch*
> 
> Thank you for the info.
> 
> Went ahead and placed an RMA since it looks like it may be a while for retailers to get new ones (unless you have other info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Hell i have 1 more on hand and 1 waiting at the store. Not sure IF i wanna stay with the asus board. Store near me had 8 on hand today.


----------



## Wally West

trying to find if I will be able to have this RAM with the Asus?
http://www.crucial.com/usa/en/bls4k8g4d240fsck

Is it single or dual rank?


----------



## finalheaven

Hopefully, Asus will be ahead of schedule and release a beta bios to prevent the bricking by tomorrow. I know they have to do a lot of work and testing, but the longer they wait, the more bricked boards there will be.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Hopefully, Asus will be ahead of schedule and release a beta bios to prevent the bricking by tomorrow. I know they have to do a lot of work and testing, but the longer they wait, the more bricked boards there will be.


Can someone at asus at least confirm it's just the bios. I will be furious if I take the loop apart put in the other crosshair then crap happens later down the line.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Hell i have 1 more on hand and 1 waiting at the store. Not sure IF i wanna stay with the asus board. Store near me had 8 on hand today.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Can someone at asus at least confirm it's just the bios. I will be furious if I take the loop apart put in the other crosshair then crap happens later down the line.


You may want to wait until the next bios is out in order to flash to it right away. Guessing the update bug will reoccur until the next bios, perhaps in your other CH6 board as well.

As for going with different brands, we know that other than this bug, this board will be one of the best, if not the best, board. Its why we're all here. Asus is damn responsive with bios updates and features. Its too bad they started off with a pretty bad bug.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> You may want to wait until the next bios is out in order to flash to it right away. Guessing the update bug will reoccur until the next bios, perhaps in your other CH6 board as well.
> 
> As for going with different brands, we know that other than this bug, this board will be one of the best, if not the best, board. Its why we're all here. Asus is damn responsive with bios updates and features. Its too bad they started off with a pretty bad bug.


This is 100% sure the board I wanted. I've had more rog boards then I can count. But this just way out there. It would be assuring if this was just a bios issue but it doesnt seem like they even know whats up atm.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> trying to find if I will be able to have this RAM with the Asus?
> http://www.crucial.com/usa/en/bls4k8g4d240fsck
> 
> Is it single or dual rank?


It will most likely work, but if you want to guarantee support, stick with the QVL:

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO_DRAM_QVL_forAMDRyzenProcessors.pdf?_ga=1.72568660.670320635.1488075251


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> This is 100% sure the board I wanted. I've had more rog boards then I can count. But this just way out there. It would be assuring if this was just a bios issue but it doesnt seem like they even know whats up atm.


Elmor (from Asus) stated that they were able to replicate the bug and they're already working on a new bios. Their target was late this week or early next week for a beta I believe.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Elmor (from Asus) stated that they were able to replicate the bug and they're already working on a new bios. Their target was late this week or early next week for a beta I believe.


Really I didn't see where they said they were able to replicate.


----------



## beaker

Bricked my Crosshair VI Hero... Updating BIOS via Flashback. Blue blinking for a while then stopped. Seemed to update fine. Pressed power, after a while the ROG logo comes up, YES! Message across the top of the screen "Updating BIOS do not turn off or remove power...." Screen goes dark. Reboot, screen goes dark, no posting at all. Flashed every version of the bios including the version on the CD. Same thing, seems to flash just fine, just no post. Took bios battery out, re-assembled everything, same thing. Flashed the BIOS yet again and nothing. Removed all the RAM and put one stick in, same thing.

edit: I was going back through posts and see the BIOS bug killing the controller problem. Anyone know if this may damaged the DDR4 RAM?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> This because the BIOS update bug kills the embedded controller (EC) and one of its functions is to manage the power on sequence. You can still make the board POST by forcing a power on as you say, but there will be other issues since the microcontroller is not working properly in the first place.
> 
> I hope we can have a BIOS which prevents this from happening this week, but no promises. We have at least managed to reproduce the issue which should speed things along.


I say we wait and give Asus another chance.


----------



## Dragon 32

There are some people panicking and buying different mobos, but I'm keeping the Crosshair because I bought it for the next five years rather than the next five days. I'm waiting for a confirmed stable bios before I risk powering it up though, hopefully it'll be worth the wait. I'll be watching this thread with interest in the meantime.


----------



## Snowfox00x

Scrolling through the thread like


----------



## J-Bo

I rebooted and was greeted with the "BIOS is updating..." message. After sitting at that screen for over an hour I rebooted to the RGB lights and no response for power on. The IC is hosed on mine now.

How long does the RMA take anyone know yet?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J-Bo*
> 
> I rebooted and was greeted with the "BIOS is updating..." message. After sitting at that screen for over an hour I rebooted to the RGB lights and no response for power on. The IC is hosed on mine now.
> 
> How long does the RMA take anyone know yet?


Did you have any asus software installed (not talking about drivers)? And what bios version were you on?


----------



## J-Bo

No Asus software installed. 5803 BIOS. Running Corsair H110i Extreme AIO which uses the motherboards stock back plate, I even unscrewed the bracket to loosen it. I tried two PSU's, full BIOS reset (yanked battery, used reset button, left sitting all day), left unplugged and powered down all night and all day, shorted the power button pins manually with screw driver, pressed the start button and the three next to it. RGB lights come on but system will not power on.


----------



## beaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzarch*
> 
> Thank you for the info.
> 
> Went ahead and placed an RMA since it looks like it may be a while for retailers to get new ones (unless you have other info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Saw these posts after posting my brick experience. So, does Elmor or anyone know how long to turn around an RMA board? I'd rather keep it but it is my main PC. Also, is there any chance that the controller failure from the BIOS bug killed my DDR4 RAM?


----------



## finalheaven

It can't be completely random can it? just works fine until it randomly decides that it needs to update bios? so odd... there must be a way to stop it from happening until new bios it out.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> It can't be completely random can it? just works fine until it randomly decides that it needs to update bios? so odd... there must be a way to stop it from happening until new bios it out.


Apparently seem so. I didnt do anything and it showed up today.


----------



## roybotnik

Is anyone with instability issues using the extra 4 pin CPU power? Or people who bricked?

With it connected my system is extremely unstable when overclocking. Couldn't pass 1m of realbench stress test. Disconnected it passes 15m no problem with the exact same settings.


----------



## agentk7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Is anyone with instability issues using the extra 4 pin CPU power? Or people who bricked?
> 
> With it connected my system is extremely unstable when overclocking. Couldn't pass 1m of realbench stress test. Disconnected it passes 15m no problem with the exact same settings.


I am using the extra 4 pin. After spending a ton of time trying to get two separate power connectors in to that area from the backside of my case and hooked up I learned that the extra 4 pin is only meant for extreme overclocking and not necessary. It hasn't hurt me for now and my system seems stable enough, but I haven't tried any overclocking or tweaking yet as I'm afraid of it potentially causing my board to brick.


----------



## agentk7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Can someone at asus at least confirm it's just the bios. I will be furious if I take the loop apart put in the other crosshair then crap happens later down the line.


Raja actually confirmed the BIOS in post 538:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Ne beta BIOS in the works. Probably looking like a Friday or early next week release.


Elmor also went into some more detail about what the bug does and that they have replicated it and are working on a fix in post 572:

...This because the BIOS update bug kills the embedded controller (EC) and one of its functions is to manage the power on sequence. You can still make the board POST by forcing a power on as you say, but there will be other issues since the microcontroller is not working properly in the first place.

...I hope we can have a BIOS which prevents this from happening this week, but no promises. We have at least managed to reproduce the issue which should speed things along.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentk7*
> 
> Raja actually confirmed the BIOS in post 538:
> Elmor also went into some more detail about what the bug does and that they have replicated it and are working on a fix in post 572:
> 
> ...This because the BIOS update bug kills the embedded controller (EC) and one of its functions is to manage the power on sequence. You can still make the board POST by forcing a power on as you say, but there will be other issues since the microcontroller is not working properly in the first place.
> 
> ...I hope we can have a BIOS which prevents this from happening this week, but no promises. We have at least managed to reproduce the issue which should speed things along.


Guess I better not turn off the pc till then lol


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Guess I better not turn off the pc till then lol


Me thinks this is a good idea too.

Wow I've updated my BIOS twice, on the 5803. And I've must have powered on my PC at least 20 times, when I was trying to OC.

Consider myself lucky I guess....


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentk7*
> 
> I am using the extra 4 pin. After spending a ton of time trying to get two separate power connectors in to that area from the backside of my case and hooked up I learned that the extra 4 pin is only meant for extreme overclocking and not necessary. It hasn't hurt me for now and my system seems stable enough, but I haven't tried any overclocking or tweaking yet as I'm afraid of it potentially causing my board to brick.


The 4-pin connector is merely in parallel with the 8-pin (same power plane), so nothing special happens when it is plugged in. You should notice no stability changes when it is used for regular overclocking.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Guess I better not turn off the pc till then lol


isn't the risk when you turn it on? because you will be turning the pc off to do a bios update no?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> isn't the risk when you turn it on? because you will be turning the pc off to do a bios update no?


well if you dont turn it off then you dont have to turn it on lol.


----------



## J-Bo

There is a way....turn it off until the next BIOS....lol


----------



## Disasterpiec99

I flashed my board to 5803 its working fine but now im afraid. Im gonna load the defaults and im gonna use the computer at stock settings, since people are bricking it just by tweaking the settings in bios. Maybe by leaving everything stock will help avoid it.


----------



## agentk7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The 4-pin connector is merely in parallel with the 8-pin (same power plane), so nothing special happens when it is plugged in. You should notice no stability changes when it is used for regular overclocking.


Thank you for confirming this for certain. I had read some comments suggesting this after I had already wired it up but it's nice to get some official confirmation. At some point I'll probably go ahead and remove the 4 pin just to clean up my case wiring.


----------



## wingman99

What Asus motherboards are having problems?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J-Bo*
> 
> There is a way....turn it off until the next BIOS....lol


What if when you go turn it on you get bios updating lol. Your screwed at that point already.

Im going to give it till tmr. If nothing pops up im going to swap to the gigabyte. I have it on my bench now and it boots friendly. Plays nice with my ram. Just would really not like to ruin my aesthetics.



The gigabyte wouldnt look as good but not bad. If i had the k7 it be in there already. This x370 following up with my somewhat nightmarish rampage v x99 is not a good look asus.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beaker*
> 
> Bricked my Crosshair VI Hero... Updating BIOS via Flashback. Blue blinking for a while then stopped. Seemed to update fine. Pressed power, after a while the ROG logo comes up, YES! Message across the top of the screen "Updating BIOS do not turn off or remove power...." Screen goes dark. Reboot, screen goes dark, no posting at all. Flashed every version of the bios including the version on the CD. Same thing, seems to flash just fine, just no post. Took bios battery out, re-assembled everything, same thing. Flashed the BIOS yet again and nothing. Removed all the RAM and put one stick in, same thing.
> 
> edit: I was going back through posts and see the BIOS bug killing the controller problem. Anyone know if this may damaged the DDR4 RAM?


When you got the dreaded "BIOS updating.....", what was your very next move after that? Did you power off and reflash the BIOS?

I got this problem straight after straight after my first 5803 POST, however i used the buttons at the bottom of the mobo before touching anything else.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The 4-pin connector is merely in parallel with the 8-pin (same power plane), so nothing special happens when it is plugged in. You should notice no stability changes when it is used for regular overclocking.


When I booted my system for the first time my CPU was at 1.6v in the BIOS with the 4-pin connected. Not sure if it was just a coincidence. I've just seen weird behavior with the 4-pin connected. I ran without it for the past week but tried hooking it up again today and my OCs were all unstable for whatever reason. Could just be coincidence but I'll keep it unplugged for now


----------



## finalheaven

@[email protected]

How likely is a beta bios by tomorrow? Or will it be a little while longer?


----------



## Cata79

I see that a lot of people used flashback for bios update. MY c6h came with 0601 bios, I updated to 0702 usin ex flash from inside bios, no problems whatsoever, just memory which is running 2666 (corsair [email protected]), but I expected that. Maybe the flashback function is messed up..


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> When I booted my system for the first time my CPU was at 1.6v in the BIOS with the 4-pin connected. Not sure if it was just a coincidence. I've just seen weird behavior with the 4-pin connected. I ran without it for the past week but tried hooking it up again today and my OCs were all unstable for whatever reason. Could just be coincidence but I'll keep it unplugged for now


This has nothing to do with it. Put simply, all you're doing is connecting more wires from the same power source, to the same destination.


----------



## jwingy

Not sure if it's a bug with the sensor or HWiNFO but I've seen a 2.7V vcore maximum reading. Is this something I should be worried about and has anyone else seen this as well?


----------



## muffins

hey raja if i connect a pwm pump to the water pump header, can i control it like a pwm fan?

edit:
just noticed i can. nice


----------



## jwingy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> I see that a lot of people used flashback for bios update. MY c6h came with 0601 bios, I updated to 0702 usin ex flash from inside bios, no problems whatsoever, just memory which is running 2666 (corsair [email protected]), but I expected that. Maybe the flashback function is messed up..


Ya I also used the EZ flash inside the bios and had no problems updating to 5803.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwingy*
> 
> Not sure if it's a bug with the sensor or HWiNFO but I've seen a 2.7V vcore maximum reading. Is this something I should be worried about and has anyone else seen this as well?


That's some kind of reporting error. Polling conflicts (multiple monitoring tools running at the same time) or a simple bug in the software can cause erroneous readings.


----------



## jwingy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> That's some kind of reporting error. Polling conflicts (multiple monitoring tools running at the same time) or a simple bug in the software can cause erroneous readings.


That's great to hear. Really thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> This has nothing to do with it. Put simply, all you're doing is connecting more wires from the same power source, to the same destination.


Got it. I suppose it must be something else. Not sure why the vcore would have been 1.6v at default settings though :/


----------



## aznsniper911

So I'm wondering if so I'm wondering if anyone else is getting the "8" for post code when overckicking and right as windows is about to boot, it crashes and the post code reverts to 8.


----------



## aznsniper911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Got it. I suppose it must be something else. Not sure why the vcore would have been 1.6v at default settings though :/


When I first got my board today, just plugging the 8 pin my board was giving 1.5v for vcore. Seems like a bug


----------



## nosequeponer

Just intall everything, first start, code 55, reset the mem, and nothing after that..
The power up button on the chasis or the mobo is not working..
But i have the nice aura lighting changing colors..

Not even the first boot...


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nosequeponer*
> 
> Just intall everything, first start, code 55, reset the mem, and nothing after that..
> The power up button on the chasis or the mobo is not working..
> But i have the nice aura lighting changing colors..
> 
> Not even the first boot...


What bios are you using? Search for my first post about my trials and tribs with the 55 code.

if you cant be bothered to search it then essentially you need to update to 5803 bios and start with one stick of ram seated in A2, but check my first post out in this thread. it might help.


----------



## nosequeponer

Forget it, i'm just stupid..
The problem was that one of the psu conectors wasn't perfectly seated..
So not enouhg power..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nosequeponer*
> 
> Forget it, i'm just stupid..
> The problem was that one of the psu conectors wasn't perfectly seated..
> So not enouhg power..


Ah.....it happens to all of us









I once tried to boot up a system and forgot it wasn't plugged in at the wall haha


----------



## nosequeponer

It should have move a bit while resesting the mem, and didn't notice it..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

well I'm a little sad, the 3200 c14 mem kit I won't won't be back in stock till April.....


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nosequeponer*
> 
> Forget it, i'm just stupid..
> The problem was that one of the psu conectors wasn't perfectly seated..
> So not enouhg power..


Assuming you haven't read this entire thread, I think most others would agree with me that you should consider yourself very lucky!









People have been pulling their hair out over this board and the Q codes being thrown at them and all you had to do was plug your cable in properly.









Glad you got it sorted


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nosequeponer*
> 
> Forget it, i'm just stupid..
> The problem was that one of the psu conectors wasn't perfectly seated..
> So not enouhg power..
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming you haven't read this entire thread, I think most others would agree with me that you should consider yourself very lucky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People have been pulling their hair out over this board and the Q codes being thrown at them and all you had to do was plug your cable in properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you got it sorted
Click to expand...

I've had 0d, 8, CC, FF and everything else in between.....turns out it was the EK gasket









I've since talked to EK and they are sending out another one


----------



## muffins

received my ek slim 240 kit today. it was an updated version from ek that includes the am4 mounting and backplate. like others the middle gasket prevented boot up too. doesn't seem like the center gasket is needed. when i removed it and put back on the backplate the outer rubber gasket is enough to keep the backplate elevated to not touch the back of the board. either way i still emailed ek for a replacement just to have it. also received my gskill 32gb 3000mhz cas 14 rgb kit today. board boots up just fine with it though haven't tried running it at 3000mhz yet as i'm still distracted by my loop.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nosequeponer*
> 
> Forget it, i'm just stupid..
> The problem was that one of the psu conectors wasn't perfectly seated..
> So not enouhg power..
> 
> 
> 
> Ah.....it happens to all of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I once tried to boot up a system and forgot it wasn't plugged in at the wall haha
Click to expand...

I put the IO shield upside down, noticed when I went to plug in the connections








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Assuming you haven't read this entire thread, I think most others would agree with me that you should consider yourself very lucky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People have been pulling their hair out over this board and the Q codes being thrown at them and all you had to do was plug your cable in properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you got it sorted


haha.. so true!

My board now posts three times before booting, & the monitor receives signal after reaching desktop.


----------



## nosequeponer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Assuming you haven't read this entire thread, I think most others would agree with me that you should consider yourself very lucky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People have been pulling their hair out over this board and the Q codes being thrown at them and all you had to do was plug your cable in properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you got it sorted


I did read the complete thread, that's why it was strange that did not fire up after reseating the mem...
After a while, i reallice about a small red led on the upper right corner (after 15 min or so..)

Now fighting windows to make it work..
God this is hard..(i mean, i forgot how was doing this..)


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disasterpiec99*
> 
> I flashed my board to 5803 its working fine but now im afraid. Im gonna load the defaults and im gonna use the computer at stock settings, since people are bricking it just by tweaking the settings in bios. Maybe by leaving everything stock will help avoid it.


Not exactly, if you read whole thread you will see there are situations people didn't do anything.

@elmor says they replicate the bug, curious what's triggering it?! People are afraid shutting off their systems..


----------



## elmor

No update on the BIOS yet, sorry guys. Still a couple of hours left to make it this week though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> I just tested this and it doesn't work as you describe. CPU stays locked at multiplier set in bios when using offset mode and balanced in windows.


My bad, it works if you manually up the ratio in the OS. You need to set it this way in the BIOS to keep power savings when overclocked.





Note that the values are in hexadecimal (counting goes 1, 2,3 ... 9, A=10, B=11, C=12, D=13, E=14, F=15, 10=16, 11 = 17). And VID is 1.55V - 0.00625*VID, lower value = higher voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Mhh on one side that really makes me wonder whats wrong with my built then and on the other side I know that after updating from 5702 to 5803 my temps were 10°C higher out of nowhere - from the 1st second - so I still strongly believe that BIOSes 5704 and 5803 have some temperature bug (@elmor - does Asus notice something between those BIOSes?).
> 
> I had an Eisbaer 360 - temps idle 50 to 87 under Encoding and Prime (doesn't really fit in the case, have to twist the cables badly)
> I now have silent loop - temps idle 50 to 87 under Encoding and Prime and now up to 80 under load (I changed thermal compound and reduced the ammount a little bit)
> 
> But still I get nowhere near your idle and load temps. My ambient temp is 25


We're still working on the temperature calibration, will update on it later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> I often get FA then 0d, which I can resolve by pulling all the DRAM out, rebooting gives me the same FA -> 0d with no DRAM installed. Then when re-install the DRAM I don't get the error.
> What is the issue there? I am not running anything but AUTO timings. I have a QVL kit 2x8, etc.


Can you try CMOS clear? Might need to set timings manually with your sticks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> What Asus motherboards are having problems?


Only got reports on C6H so far, rest should be OK.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> No update on the BIOS yet, sorry guys. Still a couple of hours left to make it this week though.
> My bad, it works if you manually up the ratio in the OS. You need to set it this way in the BIOS to keep power savings when overclocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that the values are in hexadecimal (counting goes 1, 2,3 ... 9, A=10, B=11, C=12, D=13, E=14, F=15, 10=16, 11 = 17). And VID is 1.55V - 0.00625*VID, lower value = higher voltage.


Okay, the FID sets the frequency multiplier in 0.25 steps. So 0x98 = 152 * 0.25 = 38

But how exactly does the DID work on Ryzen/AM4?


----------



## beardlessduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've had 0d, 8, CC, FF and everything else in between.....turns out it was the EK gasket


I've seen references to a problem with EK blocks in this thread but I don't know what they're referring to. I have an EK block on my 1800x and I didn't notice any issues. Is there something I should be aware of?


----------



## newguyagain

[quote name="elmor" url="/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/720#
We're still working on the temperature calibration, will update on it later.

[/quote]

OK I will sit still then and not buy a 3rd cooler for now


----------



## tripall

I used the turbo v tool and adjust 0.25 mhz but it crash, so I I press the reset button on the board.
Now, I can't boot to windows. It will hang at 99->0d.
If I use the bios override. It will hang at A9.
@elmor Do you have any idea for it?
should I apply the replacement or rma for my c6h?

ps. I still can enter bios but can't boot on any media
Thanks.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beardlessduck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've had 0d, 8, CC, FF and everything else in between.....turns out it was the EK gasket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen references to a problem with EK blocks in this thread but I don't know what they're referring to. I have an EK block on my 1800x and I didn't notice any issues. Is there something I should be aware of?
Click to expand...

It's the rubber gasket that goes in between the backplate and board, it's only an issue if you're using EKs Backplate though.

From EK:
Quote:


> It has something to do with the inner core of the rubber gasket. The funny thing is, it happens only on AM4 boards. We will be upgrading our rubber gaskets ASAP, so if you still have the issue, contact us and we will ship out a new gasket.


I got that on Twitter from them.


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can you try CMOS clear? Might need to set timings manually with your sticks.


When I clear the CMOS after the FA->0d, then usually I just get stuck booting to code 3E->46 and orange LED. Then the only way to get out of that code is to pull the dram into different slots. The problem is so many different error codes come up...

Every now and then finally it will post and I'll get into BIOS but then it will freeze. Even more rarely, every 50-100 reboots (maybe once or twice a day) everything will boot and run immediately, usually after sitting for many hours with power off. Then the PC will work perfectly, however, after several hours it will freeze again and I will go back to the multitude of error codes. Amongst them the most common are the FA->0d, straight 46 and the eventual b2 (which shows a static cursor on screen). But I think at this point I get minimum one or two dozen different codes per day.

I still am using the EK gasket with the middle part removed, but I don't think it's possible to be attached any looser without falling off.


----------



## egandt

I have an idea why people are having the boards brick, after the system was sitting in Windows for 4 hours, I saw Windows had installed an update (new install), so I rebooted, only to get this screen. Now there is only a Samsung 950 EVO and it has no BIOS images on it, so there is nothing to "install" from, yet for some reason the board wants to update BIOS. Now it has been at this screen for over 7 hours (I went to sleep and woke up), it is still on the same screen. I'm worried to do anything, but if this happened during a bad boot (and lets be fair the board has its fair share an more of bad boots), then it could result in the BIOS issues being reported.




Only a thought, but anything that tries to update BIOS without any user input is dangerous to the Extreme.

ROG Crosshair VI, not ready for release no less prime time!
ERIC


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tripall*
> 
> I used the turbo v tool and adjust 0.25 mhz but it crash, so I I press the reset button on the board.
> Now, I can't boot to windows. It will hang at 99->0d.
> If I use the bios override. It will hang at A9.
> @elmor Do you have any idea for it?
> should I apply the replacement or rma for my c6h?
> 
> ps. I still can enter bios but can't boot on any media
> Thanks.


Even after CMOS clear? Does your boot drive show up in the BIOS? If the drive is not detected try swapping SATA ports.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> When I clear the CMOS after the FA->0d, then usually I just get stuck booting to code 3E->46 and orange LED. Then the only way to get out of that code is to pull the dram into different slots. The problem is so many different error codes come up...
> 
> Every now and then finally it will post and I'll get into BIOS but then it will freeze. Even more rarely, every 50-100 reboots (maybe once or twice a day) everything will boot and run immediately, usually after sitting for many hours with power off. Then the PC will work perfectly, however, after several hours it will freeze again and I will go back to the multitude of error codes. Amongst them the most common are the FA->0d, straight 46 and the eventual b2. But I think at this point I get minimum one or two dozen different codes per day.


You wouldn't happen to have the EK backplate and gasket? This is very similar to what we see if that's used in a lot of cases.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egandt*
> 
> I have an idea why people are having the boards brick, after the system was sitting in Windows for 4 hours, I saw Windows had installed an update (new install), so I rebooted, only to get this screen. Now there is only a Samsung 950 EVO and it has no BIOS images on it, so there is nothing to "install" from, yet for some reason the board wants to update BIOS. Now it has been at this screen for over 7 hours (I went to sleep and woke up), it is still on the same screen. I'm worried to do anything, but if this happened during a bad boot (and lets be fair the board has its fair share an more of bad boots), then it could result in the BIOS issues being reported.
> 
> Only a thought, but anything that tries to update BIOS without any user input is dangerous to the Extreme.
> 
> ROG Crosshair VI, not ready for release no less prime time!
> ERIC


Can you try a regular reset (black button on the PCB next to power button)? Only chance I think.


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> You wouldn't happen to have the EK backplate and gasket? This is very similar to what we see if that's used in a lot of cases.


I do yes, but I already fixed the issue of no post code at all and also the 8 code by removing the middle piece of the gasket as recommended. I also have a whole new block on the way that is supposed to use the stock backplate.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> I do yes, but I already fixed the issue of no post code at all and also the 8 code by removing the middle piece of the gasket as recommended. I also have a whole new block on the way that is supposed to use the stock backplate.


We found that the gasket can still cause issues like this in some cases even without the middle part, I suggest you add a piece of paper or similar in between if you want to keep using it.


----------



## tripall

@elmor I try to press the cmos clear button many times, but the situation is same.
My boot drive can show correctly in bios.
I also try the 0702 and 5704 version bios... but still can't boot to os.

I don't know what can help to solve these prpblem.



If I disable boot logo display...it will show me blackscreen.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tripall*
> 
> @elmor I try to press the cmos clear button many times, but the situation is same.
> My boot drive can show correctly in bios.
> I also try the 0702 and 5704 version bios... but still can't boot to os.
> 
> I don't know what can help to solve these prpblem.


Do you have any USB stick with UEFI boot plugged in ?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> I do yes, but I already fixed the issue of no post code at all and also the 8 code by removing the middle piece of the gasket as recommended. I also have a whole new block on the way that is supposed to use the stock backplate.
> 
> 
> 
> We found that the gasket can still cause issues like this in some cases even without the middle part, I suggest you add a piece of paper or similar in between if you want to keep using it.
Click to expand...

Ah damn, guess I'm swapping out to the AMD block tomorrow then, It uses the stock AM4 backplate so I should be good then


----------



## GalaxyDrifter

FYI - New AMD Chipset Driver V9.0.000.8 for Windows 10 64-bit. was posted to official asus site yesterday (3/9)

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/

As I have not been shipped my C6H pre-order yet, I am not sure what has changed, but just letting you know.


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> @elmor says they replicate the bug, curious what's triggering it?! People are afraid shutting off their systems..


Hi Elmor & Raja,

thanks for sharing insights and providing support here. I received one of the first C6H batch, had to BIOS flashback to 5704 in order to get a POST out of it in the first place. I updated to 5803 later and everything has been fine so far. However, with all the brick reports coming in, I'm quite frankly hesitant to use the system at all at the moment. You said you identified the issue. It'd be great if you had any advice as to what should be done/not done in order to avoid running into this issue until a BIOS update is ready.

Thanks!


----------



## tripall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Do you have any USB stick with UEFI boot plugged in ?


Yes. But I remove usb stick, it still can't boot to os.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tripall*
> 
> Yes. But I remove usb stick, it still can't boot to os.


Leave it removed, can you let us know what you see ? Stuck on Windows bootlogo? Stuck on postscreen?


----------



## waltercaorle

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?91554-BIOS-Corrupt-after-updating-through-Windows-utility
there is someone who has the brick problem that want to try with diskpart and a cheaper usb key 2.0,??


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GalaxyDrifter*
> 
> FYI - New AMD Chipset Driver V9.0.000.8 for Windows 10 64-bit. was posted to official asus site yesterday (3/9)
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> As I have not been shipped my C6H pre-order yet, I am not sure what has changed, but just letting you know.


I didnt use the chipset drivers on the the ASUS website. After install windows i directly got the chipset drivers from AMD website:
http://www.amd.com/en-us/products/chipsets/am4


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> I didnt use the chipset drivers on the the ASUS website. After install windows i directly got the chipset drivers from AMD website:
> http://www.amd.com/en-us/products/chipsets/am4


So that link sends you to drivers but there's also this link: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/am4-chipset-driver.aspx

What's the difference?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> I didnt use the chipset drivers on the the ASUS website. After install windows i directly got the chipset drivers from AMD website:
> http://www.amd.com/en-us/products/chipsets/am4
> 
> 
> 
> So that link sends you to drivers but there's also this link: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/am4-chipset-driver.aspx
> 
> What's the difference?
Click to expand...

RAID driver + Graphics driver bundled into one instead of being seperate like on the other link.

The one listed on Asus site is 1.3GB, quite a bit larger than AMDs one so I'd say there is quite a bit more in there so I'm gonna keep going there for them


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> RAID driver + Graphics driver bundled into one instead of being seperate like on the other link.
> 
> The one listed on Asus site is 1.3GB, quite a bit larger than AMDs one so I'd say there is quite a bit more in there so I'm gonna keep going there for them


uhu 109mb sounds even to much for chipset only... What about 1.35GB ...







a complete OS there.. hehe


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> RAID driver + Graphics driver bundled into one instead of being seperate like on the other link.
> 
> The one listed on Asus site is 1.3GB, quite a bit larger than AMDs one so I'd say there is quite a bit more in there so I'm gonna keep going there for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uhu 109mb sounds even to much for chipset only... What about 1.35GB ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a complete OS there.. hehe
Click to expand...

I've got a Win 7 ISO that's 900mb so you might be onto somethign there


----------



## nosequeponer

one strange thing i notice this morning, started w10, HWinfo loaded, and ask if it should use some sensors from the ASUS, i told him yes, and then the system reboot itself, and got stuck with error code refered as "microcode loading"

after a while, i reboot the system and nothing el se happend..

next time hw asked, i told him NO


----------



## elmor

Still waiting for the BIOS. Until then you guys can lock the CPU SOC Voltage to below 1.0V (recommended value 0.85-0.95V, both offset and manual mode is fine) to prevent the random BIOS update from happening. If you leave it Auto and increasing DRAM frequency the auto rules will kick in and increase it. If you're running fully default settings you're OK.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've got a Win 7 ISO that's 900mb so you might be onto somethign there


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nosequeponer*
> 
> one strange thing i notice this morning, started w10, HWinfo loaded, and ask if it should use some sensors from the ASUS, i told him yes, and then the system reboot itself, and got stuck with error code refered as "microcode loading"
> 
> after a while, i reboot the system and nothing el se happend..
> 
> next time hw asked, i told him NO


The sensors are conflicting!


----------



## NemChem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Still waiting for the BIOS. Until then you guys can lock the CPU SOC Voltage to default (Offset mode +0.00625V) to prevent this from happening.


Huzzah! A hero has Ryzen...


----------



## gupsterg

The question HWiNFO asks is related to it detecting the EC chip on mobo. This will gave you more monitoring data.

On past mobos I had no issue allowing HWiNFO to use that. It maybe pertinent to report the issue to the author of HWiNFO. Then he may know if it is an issue with HWiNFO and fix it. Here is link to OCN HWiNFO support thread.


----------



## egandt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can you try a regular reset (black button on the PCB next to power button)? Only chance I think.


Actually I followed the instructions on resetting BIOS using easy FLASH:

Turned off the System (fully), clicked power a few times to clear any capacitors (which is always a good idea).
Made up a 2GB FAT32 USB stick with a single file in the root CH6.CAP, placed it in the Ez-Flash slot and clicked the button, it started to flash, then walked away for 15 minutes, when I came back it had stopped flashing
Turned off the System (fully), clicked power a few times to clear any capacitors (which is always a good idea).
Turned on, waited and waited after about 90 seconds I got to the BIOS screen, configured BIOS.

Rebooted, got past Post and booted Windows, then shutdown and left for work.

I have the EK backplate and gasket, without the center as I saw that did not seem to fit well, however does anyone have a picture of the replacement gasket, how does it differ? In the mean time I'll pull apart the system (yuck) and add paper as recommened.

ERIC


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Still waiting for the BIOS. Until then you guys can lock the CPU SOC Voltage to default (Offset mode +0.00625V) to prevent this from happening.


Think we might see it today or would Monday be more likely?


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Still waiting for the BIOS. Until then you guys can lock the CPU SOC Voltage to default (Offset mode +0.00625V) to prevent this from happening.


Can we run higher than stock and be safe? I need 1.2 for my ram to run stable.

I noticed on both my C6H and Prime Pro boards AUTO leaves the voltage under 1.0, sometimes as low as .95. I'm sure you're aware of this now, just thought I'd let you know since low SOC voltage impacts more than C6H.


----------



## beaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> When you got the dreaded "BIOS updating.....", what was your very next move after that? Did you power off and reflash the BIOS?
> 
> I got this problem straight after straight after my first 5803 POST, however i used the buttons at the bottom of the mobo before touching anything else.


I just turned on the power switch like the Asus instructions say. The Button on the bottom of the mobo does the same thing. Subsequently, I tried every button to get it to post, safe boot, clear CMOS, removed battery, reflashed, nothing. The power controller is shot... It just goes into a loop where the qled memory light is lit, it cycles through a bunch of codes, the CPU QLED light goes red, then starts over. I have it video recorded. The CPU ready light stays green the entire time.


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Still waiting for the BIOS. Until then you guys can lock the CPU SOC Voltage to default (Offset mode +0.00625V) to prevent this from happening.


Just what I was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## tripall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Leave it removed, can you let us know what you see ? Stuck on Windows bootlogo? Stuck on postscreen?


I can't see the windows logo.
If I disable the ROG boot logo, it will show blackscreen after the postscreen.

I use the turbo v in the C6H OC Pack to adjust frequency to 3.875G from 3.85G and then it mangle my screen and hang it.

After that, I can't boot to the system...

I suspect it broken my C6H storage system...

I think I should contact the seller to do replacement for my C6H.


----------



## beaker

elmor, i guess if we are the unlucky ones who have a dead board, an RMA is the only way to fix it, just making sure.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Can we run higher than stock and be safe? I need 1.2 for my ram to run stable.
> 
> I noticed on both my C6H and Prime Pro boards AUTO leaves the voltage under 1.0, sometimes as low as .95. I'm sure you're aware of this now, just thought I'd let you know since low SOC voltage impacts more than C6H.


If you can prevent this thing bricks with lower dram freq, i wouldn't hesitate till the new bios arrives!


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tripall*
> 
> I can't see the windows logo.
> If I disable the ROG boot logo, it will show blackscreen after the postscreen.


The ROG logo is just an cover over the postscreen! So nothing will help there!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tripall*
> 
> I use the turbo v in the C6H OC Pack to adjust frequency to 3.875G from 3.85G and then it mangle my screen and hang it.


I would restore back to defaults (bios), and then try from there. Maybe you messed to much ?!


----------



## FLCLimax

I know the board has issues but this bricking stuff is crazy. Stop using the bloatware to update the BIOS. This is common knowledge from ages past. Go in your bios, go to ez flash, have your USB drive formatted correctly and run it...


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> If you can prevent this thing bricks with lower dram freq, i wouldn't hesitate till the new bios arrives!


Good point. I was hoping to get clarification if it's low SOC voltage causing the issue.


----------



## tripall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> The ROG logo is just an cover over the postscreen! So nothing will help there!
> I would restore back to defaults (bios), and then try from there. Maybe you messed to much ?!


sorry. my description is unclear.
If enable the ROG logo, it will hang at ROG logo and Q debug code is same (0d).
only different on screen one is black, one is ROG.

I clear bios so many times and also update 3 bios versions , but it still can't resolve this issue.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tripall*
> 
> sorry. my description is unclear.
> If enable the ROG logo, it will hang at ROG logo and Q debug code is same (0d).
> only different on screen one is black, one is ROG.


Yes i understand! Like i said , its an cover, so in your situation : a cover over the black screen.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tripall*
> 
> I clear bios so many times and also update 3 bios versions , but it still can't resolve this issue.


Oke, then try now: Reseating your dram, or/and remove ram sticks if you use more then 1 stick. And try multiple combinations, eg: 1 stick, 2 sticks. Dont forget best slots to use for doubles is A2 + B2


----------



## matc

Can i ask a question please. I will receive this motherboard tomorrow. I understand to flash bios via bios not windows but am a bit confused about the advice above to set the cpu soc voltage. Did that mean leave at default OR set to the offset settings you mentioned?
Would i be better not attempting to install it until the new bios is released?


----------



## icyeye

sry..any one know about this update and should we update it?


----------



## Cata79

I used the drivers from amd site, I'm not downloading 1.3 Gb of bloatware.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beaker*
> 
> elmor, i guess if we are the unlucky ones who have a dead board, an RMA is the only way to fix it, just making sure.


Yes. Elmor answered that one multiple times. RMA is the only way if you have a brick.


----------



## newguyagain

Can someone explain me why my vcore goes up to 1,4v when I set cpu vcore to "offset mode" +0,05 - that would mean that standard vcore is 1,35v which I am sure isn't true.

I found that using offset mode to be better as voltage drops on idle to save power which doesn't happen when I enter a value manually - however if my CPU will always run at 1.4v under load that would not be so nice.....

Does CPU auto-regulating the voltage still work when overclocking using vcore in offset mode? - that would explain it I think.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Can someone explain me why my vcore goes up to 1,4v when I set cpu vcore to "offset mode" +0,05 - that would mean that standard vcore is 1,35v which I am sure isn't true.
> 
> I found that using offset mode to be better as voltage drops on idle to save power which doesn't happen when I enter a value manually - however if my CPU will always run at 1.4v under load that would not be so nice.....
> 
> Does CPU auto-regulating the voltage still work when overclocking using vcore in offset mode? - that would explain it I think.


Setting up manual voltage will enable OC Mode! If you want to lower voltages when IDLE, you need to set Pstates .. see elmor 's Previously posts about these questions!


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beaker*
> 
> I just turned on the power switch like the Asus instructions say. The Button on the bottom of the mobo does the same thing. Subsequently, I tried every button to get it to post, safe boot, clear CMOS, removed battery, reflashed, nothing. The power controller is shot... It just goes into a loop where the qled memory light is lit, it cycles through a bunch of codes, the CPU QLED light goes red, then starts over. I have it video recorded. The CPU ready light stays green the entire time.


Can confirm this. Mine did this before it said bye lol.


----------



## nersty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Still waiting for the BIOS. Until then you guys can lock the CPU SOC Voltage to default (Offset mode +0.00625V) to prevent *this* from happening.


'This' meaning the bricking bug or one of the other issues?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Still waiting for the BIOS. Until then you guys can lock the CPU SOC Voltage to default (Offset mode +0.00625V) to prevent this from happening.


Had mine locked to 1.2 since day 1


----------



## nosequeponer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The question HWiNFO asks is related to it detecting the EC chip on mobo. This will gave you more monitoring data.
> 
> On past mobos I had no issue allowing HWiNFO to use that. It maybe pertinent to report the issue to the author of HWiNFO. Then he may know if it is an issue with HWiNFO and fix it. Here is link to OCN HWiNFO support thread.


reported on the autor thread


----------



## Daijanus

Hi there,

I did not completely understood Elmors post ... did you gusy?
if i have everything at "stock" and dont touch a thing in the bios, I should be safe from the brickbug? (Im sorry but im confused)


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Had mine locked to 1.2 since day 1


Me 2, but thats not default


----------



## BoMbY

I guess he means set it to Offset Mode with +0.00625V, to make sure it is set to the correct value, because the "default" setting currently applies a too low voltage, which could be the cause for the brick?


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Still waiting for the BIOS. Until then you guys can lock the CPU SOC Voltage to default (Offset mode +0.00625V) to prevent the random BIOS update from happening. This is to prevent it from increasing due to auto rules when overclocking DRAM. If you're running fully default settings you're OK.


I updated the post with additional info.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Think we might see it today or would Monday be more likely?


Still a slight possibility but probably not until Monday.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Can we run higher than stock and be safe? I need 1.2 for my ram to run stable.
> 
> I noticed on both my C6H and Prime Pro boards AUTO leaves the voltage under 1.0, sometimes as low as .95. I'm sure you're aware of this now, just thought I'd let you know since low SOC voltage impacts more than C6H.


Above 1.0v can cause issues from our testing, you'd have to lower your DRAM for now. At most a few percent of the boards are affected so you would probably be fine to keep running like that. I'd still lower it over the weekend to be sure until we have a BIOS update.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Above 1.0v can cause issues from our testing, you'd have to lower your DRAM for now. At most a few percent of the boards are affected so you would probably be fine to keep running like that. I'd still lower it over the weekend to be sure until we have a BIOS update.


Interesting. But isn't default 1.15? If so, are you saying it's not safe to have the board default which is what you've asked us to do?

Edit: Perhaps I'm reading your post wrong and you're saying we need to use offset to stop this from happening.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Interesting. But isn't default 1.15? If so, are you saying it's not safe to have the board default which is what you've asked us to do?
> 
> Edit: Perhaps I'm reading your post wrong and you're saying we need to use offset to stop this from happening.


Depends on the CPU, I believe default on most is around 0.85-0.95V. Some boards might be overvolting at default to improve DRAM compability. Set those values and check the valueyourself.


----------



## Daijanus

To be save at fully default really is a relief right now ... I already though about not staring it up for tthe whole weekend ... which should (after this info hopefully is true) be a much happier weekend.

I have not changed a single setting in the BIOS hoping this would give me the best shot.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Depends on the CPU, I believe default on most is around 0.85-0.95V. Some boards might be overvolting at default to improve DRAM compability. Set those values and check the valueyourself.


I'll try this on my other c6h. Hope it doesnt brick by the next bios lol. I really would like to stay with asus.


----------



## matc

Pretty please try and get a new bios that prevents bricking today. The community will be very happy and it will show customers Asus really do care! (I have board coming tomorrow)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matc*
> 
> Pretty please try and get a new bios that prevents bricking today. The community will be very happy and it will show customers Asus really do care! (I have board coming tomorrow)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


This isn't something that you want to rush. Without thorough testing could cause other issues


----------



## Kriant

Thanks to @elmor and @[email protected], my faith in Asus is "Ryzen" again. I think I'll power up my system after all and keep defaults as suggested.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matc*
> 
> Pretty please try and get a new bios that prevents bricking today. The community will be very happy and it will show customers Asus really do care! (I have board coming tomorrow)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I'm betting that next week is the more likely scenario. You have to keep in mind that as of this moment a) the bios isn't ready yet, as elmor stated and b) Asus would need to run some tests before shooting it off to the masses. I would rather they spend a few days extra, making sure it's brick-proof, as oppose to rushing it.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *matc*
> 
> Pretty please try and get a new bios that prevents bricking today. The community will be very happy and it will show customers Asus really do care! (I have board coming tomorrow)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't something that you want to rush. Without thorough testing could cause other issues
Click to expand...

^ Right here
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Think we might see it today or would Monday be more likely?
> 
> 
> 
> Still a slight possibility but probably not until Monday.
Click to expand...

Thanks mate


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> I'm betting that next week is the more likely scenario. You have to keep in mind that as of this moment a) the bios isn't ready yet, as elmor stated and b) Asus would need to run some tests before shooting it off to the masses. I would rather they spend a few days extra, making sure it's brick-proof, as oppose to rushing it.


Probably if elmor gets the bios, its still in beta!


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Probably if elmor gets the bios, its still in beta!


There's beta and then there BETA. When we get it - it's open beta. When he get's it - it's closed beta


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Probably if elmor gets the bios, its still in beta!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's beta and then there BETA. When we get it - it's open beta. When he get's it - it's closed beta
Click to expand...

Haha, pretty good explanation









I'm ok with waiting, I'll run at stock over the weekend and take a break from benching for now


----------



## gupsterg

If the beta doesn't need any changes it is released as official anyway







, until the next bug is found and resolved







.


----------



## newguyagain

I just noticed that my 4x16gb DR are running in 2T - can I change that to force 1T ?


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Haha, pretty good explanation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ok with waiting, I'll run at stock over the weekend and take a break from benching for now


Just set up my replacement (Prime B350M-A) and am now also waiting for my little bricky to return to me







When it does I'm sure everything is taken care of judging by the dedication with which elmor & co. are working on it. I really like the board and want to keep it.


----------



## agentk7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Still waiting for the BIOS. Until then you guys can lock the CPU SOC Voltage to default (Offset mode +0.00625V) to prevent the random BIOS update from happening. This is to prevent it from increasing due to auto rules when overclocking DRAM. If you're running fully default settings you're OK.


Ok, for my listing for CPU SOC Voltage I have the options of "Auto", "Manual Mode" and "Offset Mode". So we should not use Auto, but use "Offset Mode" and configure it as +0.0625 or is the Auto mode also safe?

(If these screenshots appear any different it's because I'm still using the 0702 BIOS as that has been stable for me and am patiently waiting for a post 5803 BIOS)


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> There's beta and then there BETA. When we get it - it's open beta. When he get's it - it's closed beta


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Haha, pretty good explanation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ok with waiting, I'll run at stock over the weekend and take a break from benching for now


BETA OR VETA OR even GAYTA







... no problem what we call it.. Just waiting with big smile to flash it!


----------



## mickeykool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Me 2, but thats not default


What is interesting is that I had mine set as 1.2 as well, so on the safe side i adjusted it to offset +.00625 and ran cinebench r15, I noticed about 100pts dropped due to this adjustment.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> What is interesting is that I had mine set as 1.2 as well, so on the safe side i adjusted it to offset +.00625 and ran cinebench r15, I noticed about 100pts dropped due to this adjustment.


You lowered your DRAM freq right ? Then its normal behavior!


----------



## Serchio

I am waiting for CH6 and I am a bit worried. Does anyone know if turning it on without Internet connection could prevents any bricking? Let's say I will connect Internet when Windows is loaded.

I have ordered CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 DDR4 from Corsair which is based on Hynix modules. As far as I understand I have made a mistake and I should go for Samsung's based chips on DDR4 module?


----------



## lordzed83

Got this today. Soon Ill be joining the club. Hope new bios is out by Monday since booked a day off work to put this together.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> I am waiting for CH6 and I am a bit worried. Does anyone know if turning it on without Internet connection could prevents any bricking? Let's say I will connect Internet when Windows is loaded.
> 
> I have ordered CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 DDR4 from Corsair which is based on Hynix modules. As far as I understand I have made a mistake and I should go for Samsung's based chips on DDR4 module?


Its has nothing todo with internet! no worries ! Just keep everything on auto with offset, like elmor is saying...

Its not that you ordered a wrong module, its not fully supported yet. If you want higher ram freqs you can go for the samsung die 's


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> 
> 
> Got this today. Soon Ill be joining the club. Hope new bios is out by Monday since booked a day off work to put this together.


Welcome! and congrats with your new rig! Can you please turn over the motherboard box and show us the sticker where you will see partl numbers etc...just curious about the rev version


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentk7*
> 
> Ok, for my listing for CPU SOC Voltage I have the options of "Auto", "Manual Mode" and "Offset Mode". So we should not use Auto, but use "Offset Mode" and configure it as +0.0625 or is the Auto mode also safe?
> 
> (If these screenshots appear any different it's because I'm still using the 0702 BIOS as that has been stable for me and am patiently waiting for a post 5803 BIOS)


What you have in the second screen shot, is how you want it setup.

In this mode whatever your CPU's SOC voltage is supposed be is offset by +0.00625V.

If you leave it in "Auto" and start changing RAM settings then what happens is the "auto rules" setup in ROM start changing SOC voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Still waiting for the BIOS. Until then you guys can lock the CPU SOC Voltage to default (Offset mode +0.00625V) to prevent the random BIOS update from happening. *This is to prevent it from increasing due to auto rules when overclocking DRAM. If you're running fully default settings you're OK.*


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Its has nothing todo with internet! no worries ! Just keep everything on auto with offset, like elmor is saying...
> 
> Its not that you ordered a wrong module, its not fully supported yet. If you want higher ram freqs you can go for the samsung die 's


Thanks. Let's hope that I will not end with a bricked motherboard









BTW. Noctua sent me an AM4 mounting kit for NH-D15. I should get everything next week (hopefully).


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Welcome! and congrats with your new rig! Can you please turn over the motherboard box and show us the sticker where you will see partl numbers etc...just curious about the rev version


Well dropped the box at lunch home. I but looked and on board it says 1.03.



Very curious how will it run vs my 5820k i got atm


----------



## ZoePancakes

Hi guys

i should get this motherboard with a 1700x ryzen im pretty pumped







. but now i read this bricking







.
are there any things to keep the chance of bricking it to a minimum * the store already told me if it happens ill get a replacement of the same or a other * but still i want the crosshair cause it has about everything i need.

also is my bit older ddr4 memory ook its hyper x fury with code HX424C15FBK2/16 2400 mhz the list on asus site says its qvl but is it realy









anyway cheers


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznsniper911*
> 
> When I first got my board today, just plugging the 8 pin my board was giving 1.5v for vcore. Seems like a bug


Yea, based on the SOC voltage recommendation Elmor made, it seems like the auto voltage for Ryzen can be a little crazy.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZoePancakes*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> i should get this motherboard with a 1700x ryzen im pretty pumped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . but now i read this bricking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> are there any things to keep the chance of bricking it to a minimum


Yeah, Elmor just mentioned it. Sounds like it is related to SoC voltage going too high. Do offset mode w/ 0.00625 as he recommended...


----------



## ZoePancakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Yeah, Elmor just mentioned it. Sounds like it is related to SoC voltage going too high. Manually setting it to 0.95 would probably be the safest, I assume.


awesome im going trough the whole thread now post per post ^^ ok ill spend some time in the bios to set every volt manualy


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Yea, based on the SOC voltage recommendation Elmor made, it seems like the auto voltage for Ryzen can be a little crazy.


When you leave SOC voltage on AUTO and then adjust RAM the "auto rules" in UEFI mean it can adjust SOC voltage, as it is set to AUTO, so it can.

I have got my CH6 today and plan to start build in an hour, so I can not state what auto rules there are. But I can state one I noted on my M7R, say if cache voltage is left on AUTO and you start upping cache ratio, the auto rules in UEFI increase cache voltage. If you set cache voltage to something other than AUTO it will not be adjusted when increasing cache ratio. Here is my thread on the matter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Yeah, Elmor just mentioned it. Sounds like it is related to SoC voltage too high causes issues. Manually setting it to 0.95 would probably be the safest, I assume.


No I would not manually set it to 0.95V.

When you use offset it detects what your CPU's stock SOC voltage is and offsets it. Elmor has said this may differ between CPUs, note he said may.

We can check if SOC does differ between CPUs, everyone reset to defaults and take a screenshot and post.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZoePancakes*
> 
> awesome im going trough the whole thread now post per post ^^ ok ill spend some time in the bios to set every volt manualy


Ignore what I said about .95, just do the offset + he mentioned. I'm not thinking straight this morning


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I have got my CH6 today and plan to start build in an hour, so I can not state what auto rules there are. But I can state one I noted on my M7R, say if cache voltage is left on AUTO and you start upping cache ratio, the auto rules in UEFI increase cache voltage. If you set cache voltage to something other than AUTO it will not be adjusted when increasing cache ratio. Here is my thread on the matter.


Oh ok. That makes sense. Thanks


----------



## ZoePancakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Ignore what I said about .95, just do the offset + he mentioned. I'm not thinking straight this morning


ook hehe just want to have least chance of it breaking


----------



## elmor

We've only confirmed 1.0v and below is OK on the setups we have where the CPUs had default ~0.85-0.95V SOC Voltage. If your CPU default is higher than this, perhaps it's safest to undervolt it using Manual mode and 0.95V. I believe all CPUs should still work well with this value.


----------



## Goudaa

Should i return my corsair vengeance Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3000MHz C15 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0134EW7G8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

for G.SKILL TridentZ Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600)
https://www.amazon.com/G-SKILL-TridentZ-288-Pin-Platform-F4-3200C16D-16GTZKW/dp/B01HFR96OQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1489163350&sr=1-1&keywords=+2x8GB+G.Skill+Trident+Z+RAM[URL]http://[/URL]

what will be more stable im reading reports that vegeance doesn't have samsung chips and g.skill does and will be more stable.

thanks for the help


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> We've only confirmed 1.0v and below is OK on the setups we have where the CPUs had default ~0.85-0.95V SOC Voltage. If your CPU default is higher than this, perhaps it's safest to undervolt it using Manual mode and 0.95V. I believe all CPUs should still work well with this value.


thats what i also understand from your message.

And by the way: You said, only a few percent of the boards have this bug right. ? If so, i will leave my settings, cause i already rebooted 1000x times, played almost with every option there is 1000 times.
Probably if i had one of these sick boards, it would already happened before...

i hope so


----------



## TyCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Setting up manual voltage will enable OC Mode! If you want to lower voltages when IDLE, you need to set Pstates .. see elmor 's Previously posts about these questions!


I haven't set my Pstates manually either and am having similar issues to newguy - maybe this is my issue. Thanks for the tip, I'll go back and see what Elmor suggested. If there are any specific guidelines about setting Pstates at good levels at given clock speeds or CPU voltages, I'd love to find those too if that's not what Elmor has already done.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goudaa*
> 
> Should i return my corsair vengeance Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3000MHz C15 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0134EW7G8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> for G.SKILL TridentZ Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600)
> https://www.amazon.com/G-SKILL-TridentZ-288-Pin-Platform-F4-3200C16D-16GTZKW/dp/B01HFR96OQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1489163350&sr=1-1&keywords=+2x8GB+G.Skill+Trident+Z+RAM[URL]http://[/URL]
> 
> what will be more stable im reading reports that vegeance doesn't have samsung chips and g.skill does and will be more stable.
> 
> thanks for the help


My corsair 2x8 4000 works with ryzen @ 3200 cl14







Maybe they are samsung?

Using Asrock fatality pro gaming MB

Is it possible to select 3400 or 3600mhz ddr in the c VI bios?


----------



## sterky

I suppose by default you mean ddr @2133, but the only thing i have changed is ddr -> 3200 in bios, and this is what CPU SOC Voltage is at.


I will add, that i am using Trident Z DDR4 3600 C16 2x8GB, with stock bios 0602 it diddnt boot at all, got it booting using "safe boot" and then manually changing cl 16-16-16-36 , ddr voltage to 1.35 and set to 3200, all was good like that.
I then updated to 0702, just set ddr to 3200 and it booted straight away, worked nice until (i use linux) i changed cpu governor from performance to ondemand, then in a few minutes, it crashed.
Then updated bios to 5803, set 3200 again, all been nice and sweet, just with this bios, i noticed my Noctua NH-D15 (with am3 bracket) fans started to be "more active" after some minutes, they rev up for some time, then silent again. (using kernel 4.10, i cant actually read temps in os, sensors unknown =)


----------



## GalaxyDrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goudaa*
> 
> Should i return my corsair vengeance Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3000MHz C15 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0134EW7G8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> for G.SKILL TridentZ Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600)
> https://www.amazon.com/G-SKILL-TridentZ-288-Pin-Platform-F4-3200C16D-16GTZKW/dp/B01HFR96OQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1489163350&sr=1-1&keywords=+2x8GB+G.Skill+Trident+Z+RAM[URL]http://[/URL]
> 
> what will be more stable im reading reports that vegeance doesn't have samsung chips and g.skill does and will be more stable.
> 
> thanks for the help


The G.SKILL TridentZ F4-3200C14D-16xxx are the models in the Asus QVL memory list for this board. If you are going to exchange the Vengeance (I did), get one in this list instead:

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/ and download the QVL list


----------



## lordzed83

Guess if all works for me ill just wont turn off pc


----------



## TyCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyCanadian*
> 
> I haven't set my Pstates manually either and am having similar issues to newguy - maybe this is my issue. Thanks for the tip, I'll go back and see what Elmor suggested. If there are any specific guidelines about setting Pstates at good levels at given clock speeds or CPU voltages, I'd love to find those too if that's not what Elmor has already done.


The only post by elmor I could find was just saying that "your P-States and C-States are still active in OC mode". I'm not an expert with this stuff so I took that to mean that those were still being handled automatically for me. If I'm in OC mode using a Vcore offset of +0.05V, is there something I need to set up manually with the P-states and C-states in order to get lower idle temps? When my CPU is completely idle, there are short bursts where my Vcore drops down below 1.0V according to HWMonitor. However, my CPU voltage is between 1.439V and 1.461V with temps around 60 degrees C when I'm just sitting in the desktop in Windows 10 on Balanced Power Mode (some minor processes in background like Windows Anti-Malware, Task Manager, etc.).


----------



## elmor

Alright guys, we finally got the bios which prevents the bricking from happening. I still recommend playing it safe on the CPU SOC Voltage, something like 1.15V should be good on this and work for any DRAM frequency. Remember to go defaults or lower on the CPU SOC Voltage before flashing (or use USB BIOS Flashback).

C6H 0902

Thanks for all the feedback guys, please help spread the word!


----------



## skizzled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Alright guys, we finally got the bios which prevents the bricking from happening. I still recommend playing it safe on the CPU SOC Voltage, something like 1.15V should be good on this and work for any DRAM frequency. Remember to go defaults or lower on the CPU SOC Voltage before flashing (or use USB BIOS Flashback).
> 
> C6H 0902
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback guys, please help spread the word!


Awesome!

Been following this thread for awhile while I await my Crosshair VI Hero and I'm glad there's been a lot of progress made. When I put everything together, I'll update straight to this version.

Thank you!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Alright guys, we finally got the bios which prevents the bricking from happening. I still recommend playing it safe on the CPU SOC Voltage, something like 1.15V should be good on this and work for any DRAM frequency. Remember to go defaults or lower on the CPU SOC Voltage before flashing (or use USB BIOS Flashback).
> 
> C6H 0902
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback guys, please help spread the word!


Woot Woot!

Gonna go flash now


----------



## TyCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyCanadian*
> 
> I haven't set my Pstates manually either and am having similar issues to newguy - maybe this is my issue. Thanks for the tip, I'll go back and see what Elmor suggested. If there are any specific guidelines about setting Pstates at good levels at given clock speeds or CPU voltages, I'd love to find those too if that's not what Elmor has already done.


Now that I'm reading what elmor said on Pstates and Cstates, my impression is that even in OC mode, those should still be active and handled automatically. Am I missing something - do I definitely need to set these manually if I'm in OC mode? I'm also using my Vcore in offset mode (+0.05V).

My CPU does dip below 1.00V the odd time in Windows, but it seems like there can't even be the tiniest background process running, otherwise my voltage is 1.439-1.461V and my temps are 60 degrees C. Even with just things like the Windows Anti-Malware process running in the backgorund and Task Manager open, my CPU never really goes to its lower voltage state.

Could this be a Windows 10 issue?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Alright guys, we finally got the bios which prevents the bricking from happening. I still recommend playing it safe on the CPU SOC Voltage, something like 1.15V should be good on this and work for any DRAM frequency. Remember to go defaults or lower on the CPU SOC Voltage before flashing (or use USB BIOS Flashback).
> 
> C6H 0902
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback guys, please help spread the word!


So any others should not be used at all?



I had collected all, as planed to see if any difference to OC/bench runs?


----------



## Goudaa

will this ram work G.SKILL 16GB (2 x 8GB) TridentZ Series DDR4 PC4-25600 3200MHz For Intel Z170 Platform Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C16D-16GTZS

stable at 3200mhz vs vengeance 3000mhz


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Alright guys, we finally got the bios which prevents the bricking from happening. I still recommend playing it safe on the CPU SOC Voltage, something like 1.15V should be good on this and work for any DRAM frequency. Remember to go defaults or lower on the CPU SOC Voltage before flashing (or use USB BIOS Flashback).
> 
> C6H 0902
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback guys, please help spread the word!


<3 Thank you and your team. Seriously. You guys are transparent, communicative, and polite. You represent your company well Elmor.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Alright guys, we finally got the bios which prevents the bricking from happening. I still recommend playing it safe on the CPU SOC Voltage, something like 1.15V should be good on this and work for any DRAM frequency. Remember to go defaults or lower on the CPU SOC Voltage before flashing (or use USB BIOS Flashback).
> 
> C6H 0902
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback guys, please help spread the word!


Great work!!! Will update here results and further details. Let's see if it can boot with lower dram voltage on 3200mhz


----------



## elmor

0902 should also have the fix for 2x16GB sticks, maybe someone can test and report back? We've been too busy trying to solve the more serious issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> So any others should not be used at all?
> 
> I had collected all, as planed to see if any difference to OC/bench runs?


Most boards are not affected as previously stated, you would probably be OK. Then again there's still a slight risk that your board will brick when using those bioses with increased SOC Voltage. Up to you if you want to take the risk. From our internal tests 5803 is the best performance wise, we haven't had time to evaluate that on 0902 yet.


----------



## nycgtr

Thanks to asus team for getting the bios out on friday as suggested. Too bad my luck had my board die the day before







. I will be loading this on the other c6h and the replacement c6h


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyCanadian*
> 
> Now that I'm reading what elmor said on Pstates and Cstates, my impression is that even in OC mode, those should still be active and handled automatically. Am I missing something - do I definitely need to set these manually if I'm in OC mode? I'm also using my Vcore in offset mode (+0.05V).
> 
> My CPU does dip below 1.00V the odd time in Windows, but it seems like there can't even be the tiniest background process running, otherwise my voltage is 1.439-1.461V and my temps are 60 degrees C. Even with just things like the Windows Anti-Malware process running in the backgorund and Task Manager open, my CPU never really goes to its lower voltage state.
> 
> Could this be a Windows 10 issue?


What's your windows powerplan set on?


----------



## GalaxyDrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> 0902 should also have the fix for 2x16GB sticks, maybe someone can test and report back? We've been too busy trying to solve the more serious issues.
> Most boards are not affected as previously stated, you would probably be OK. Then again there's still a slight risk that your board will brick when using those bioses with increased SOC Voltage. Up to you if you want to take the risk. From our internal tests 5803 is the best performance wise, we haven't had time to evaluate that on 0902 yet.


Just curious. How does the Bios version numbers get incremented?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Most boards are not affected as previously stated, you would probably be OK. Then again there's still a slight risk that your board will brick when using those bioses with increased SOC Voltage. Up to you if you want to take the risk. From our internal tests 5803 is the best performance wise, we haven't had time to evaluate that on 0902 yet.


Thank you







, I will add this new info in my Rysen Essential thread







. Plus will on a few forums I visit







.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

I'm still at 2666Mhz after some initial messing about (2x8GB Corsair Vengeance LED 3200 c16) but the newer BIOS may help some others


----------



## Cata79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> 0902 should also have the fix for 2x16GB sticks, maybe someone can test and report back? We've been too busy trying to solve the more serious issues.
> Most boards are not affected as previously stated, you would probably be OK. Then again there's still a slight risk that your board will brick when using those bioses with increased SOC Voltage. Up to you if you want to take the risk. From our internal tests 5803 is the best performance wise, we haven't had time to evaluate that on 0902 yet.


Still @2133, what should I try with 2x16?


----------



## TyCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> What's your windows powerplan set on?


It's set to "Balanced".


----------



## TyCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm still at 2666Mhz after some initial messing about (2x8GB Corsair Vengeance LED 3200 c16) but the newer BIOS may help some others


I have Corsair 2x8GB 3200 CL16 as well (non-LED) and can't seem to get past 2666 MHz either. I have yet to try the brand new 0902 BIOS, though.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyCanadian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> What's your windows powerplan set on?
> 
> 
> 
> It's set to "Balanced".
Click to expand...

Set to High Performance for Ryzen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyCanadian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm still at 2666Mhz after some initial messing about (2x8GB Corsair Vengeance LED 3200 c16) but the newer BIOS may help some others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have Corsair 2x8GB 3200 CL16 as well (non-LED) and can't seem to get past 2666 MHz either. I have yet to try the brand new 0902 BIOS, though.
Click to expand...

I'm assuming they'd be the same ICs tbh, I'm kinda hoping I've just got a poopy chip all round so I have an excuse to grab another one and throw this one in a second PC









Speaking of.....When can we expect the Formula to drop guys?


----------



## newguyagain

Imy Windows powerplans (HP and balanced) the min and max CPU frequency is missing !? After Windows installation it was there now it's gone - only cooling profile is available?

Anyone else having this?


----------



## Cata79

[email protected] cas16 corsair led here, never got over 2133 actually.


----------



## MNMadman

I just got the F4-3600C16D-16GTZR kit yesterday and it's working at 2933 16-16-16-16-36 using just the DDR4 2933 RAM speed setting at 100 BCLK. My previous kit (F4-3200C16D-16GTZR) could only do 2400 with full stability. This is with the 5803 BIOS. I'll be updating to 0902 after work.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> <3 Thank you and your team. Seriously. You guys are transparent, communicative, and polite. You represent your company well Elmor.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Great work!!! Will update here results and further details. Let's see if it can boot with lower dram voltage on 3200mhz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Thanks to asus team for getting the bios out on friday as suggested. Too bad my luck had my board die the day before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I will be loading this on the other c6h and the replacement c6h


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I will add this new info in my Rysen Essential thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Plus will on a few forums I visit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks for the support guys! And sorry about all the trouble this has been causing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GalaxyDrifter*
> 
> Just curious. How does the Bios version numbers get incremented?


It's a mess as you can see







Anything 00xx are test bioses, usually only for internal use. Even I haven't figured out yet how the release numbering works, though they follow a pattern along the lines of ABCC, where A represents a big change (usually BIOSes updated for a new CPU release go from for example 2xxx to 3xxx), B is the major version and CC the minor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> Still @2133, what should I try with 2x16?


This BIOS might have the improvement for 2x16GB max frequency I showed previously in this thread. I was able to run 3200 MHz on 2x16GB Dual-rank Samsung B-based DIMMs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyCanadian*
> 
> I have Corsair 2x8GB 3200 CL16 as well (non-LED) and can't seem to get past 2666 MHz either. I have yet to try the brand new 0902 BIOS, though.


Most likely Hynix ICs on those unfortunately







You can see if it's possible to reach a little higher using the 2666 DRAM Ratio and increasing REFCLK.


----------



## sterky

Ok updated to 0902, all fine









Now i saw that it lists memory xmp profile, and i applyed it.
These are the changes it made, and it booted fine (to bios) but could not load OS.


Anybody has an idea, what should i try and change, to get the system stable, at 3600?
Or if these changes, that xmp profile loaded, are valid at all?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TyCanadian*
> 
> I have Corsair 2x8GB 3200 CL16 as well (non-LED) and can't seem to get past 2666 MHz either. I have yet to try the brand new 0902 BIOS, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely Hynix ICs on those unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see if it's possible to reach a little higher using the 2666 DRAM Ratio an
Click to expand...

Ah crap then.....looks like I'm hunting for those Tridents again then!

Throw these into another rig later on.


----------



## jwingy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Alright guys, we finally got the bios which prevents the bricking from happening. I still recommend playing it safe on the CPU SOC Voltage, something like 1.15V should be good on this and work for any DRAM frequency. Remember to go defaults or lower on the CPU SOC Voltage before flashing (or use USB BIOS Flashback).
> 
> C6H 0902
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback guys, please help spread the word!


Awesome work! If I'm on 5803 and haven't had any issues so far since I built my system 1-2 days ago (only thing I've changed is lowered the cpu voltage by -0.1 offset), do you recommend upgrading for the added stability and the fact that it includes a fix for the bricking issues?


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterky*
> 
> Ok updated to 0902, all fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i saw that it lists memory xmp profile, and i applyed it.
> These are the changes it made, and it booted fine (to bios) but could not load OS.
> 
> 
> Anybody has an idea, what should i try and change, to get the system stable, at 3600?
> Or if these changes, that xmp profile loaded, are valid at all?


Wow that's super ambitious. We haven't gotten 3600 stable for daily use even in the lab. You can try lowering REFCLK to 130 MHz for 3466 which we've been able to use with 100% stability.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwingy*
> 
> Awesome work! If I'm on 5803 and haven't had any issues so far since I built my system 1-2 days ago (only thing I've changed is lowered the cpu voltage by -0.1 offset), do you recommend upgrading for the added stability and the fact that it includes a fix for the bricking issues?


Yes, definitely update to 0902 to be sure.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Great work!!! Will update here results and further details. Let's see if it can boot with lower dram voltage on 3200mhz


Looking forward to see if you can get the ram stable at 1.15. I'm surprised it's on the QVL list when it actually takes so much tweaking to run stable.


----------



## Cata79

Any chance to fix the hynix problem?


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> 0902 should also have the fix for 2x16GB sticks, maybe someone can test and report back? We've been too busy trying to solve the more serious issues.


Haven't tried pushing the DRAM Frequency up yet but I noticed my command rate is now 2T rather than 1T after getting into Windows. Hmm..

I'm using manual settings for DRAM - 2666mhz, 100 BCLK, 14-14-14-14-34. My memory is G.Skill 2x16GB C14 3200.


----------



## Serchio

Which DDR4 modules works almost of of the box at 3000-3200 Mhz? I have NH-D15 so I am limited to low profile modules


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> Which DDR4 modules works almost of of the box at 3000-3200 Mhz? I have NH-D15 so I am limited to low profile modules


The G.Skill Tridents will work with that cooler, I have the D15 se and I just have to set the outside fan a bit higher but clearance isgood


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> No update on the BIOS yet, sorry guys. Still a couple of hours left to make it this week though.
> My bad, it works if you manually up the ratio in the OS. You need to set it this way in the BIOS to keep power savings when overclocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that the values are in hexadecimal (counting goes 1, 2,3 ... 9, A=10, B=11, C=12, D=13, E=14, F=15, 10=16, 11 = 17). And VID is 1.55V - 0.00625*VID, lower value = higher voltage.


Can you explain this a bit more or point me to a place with more detail on DID and VID? I'm still not sure how to OC with it.


----------



## navbeacon

I have Corsair 2x8GB 3200 C16, they worked fine at 3200MHz using the XMP profile in 5803.
But it won't POST now in 0902. Never gets to the ROG logo and I have to clear CMOS to get it back up.









Guess I'm going stock speeds for a while


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The G.Skill Tridents will work with that cooler, I have the D15 se and I just have to set the outside fan a bit higher but clearance isgood


Do you know how hight a single module is? Right now I am limited by my case (fractal design define R3).


----------



## TyCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> *Set to High Performance for Ryzen.*
> I'm assuming they'd be the same ICs tbh, I'm kinda hoping I've just got a poopy chip all round so I have an excuse to grab another one and throw this one in a second PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of.....When can we expect the Formula to drop guys?


I was told earlier in this thread that if I wanted the Vcore to be able to drop when the CPU is idle, I need to set it to "Balanced" mode. I had it on High Performance mode previously and idle temps were also stuck at 55-60.


----------



## gupsterg

@elmor

The AM4 backplate is stuck on it seems to me (removed front side clips). Safe to use hairdryer to heat up plate and coax it off?


----------



## TyCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Most likely Hynix ICs on those unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see if it's possible to reach a little higher using the 2666 DRAM Ratio and increasing REFCLK.


Thanks for all your contributions to our discussion, Elmor, we really appreciate it! (And the new BIOS!)

Are these 3200-spec'd Hynix ICs likely to be able to run at 3200 in a new BIOS, or do you expect these will be stuck at 2666 forever?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyCanadian*
> 
> Thanks for all your contributions to our discussion, Elmor, we really appreciate it! (And the new BIOS!)


The bloke deserves a medal IMO


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The G.Skill Tridents will work with that cooler, I have the D15 se and I just have to set the outside fan a bit higher but clearance isgood
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know how hight a single module is? Right now I am limited by my case (fractal design define R3).
Click to expand...

Run 1 fan on the D15, solves both issues and you don't lose much cooling in the process
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyCanadian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> *Set to High Performance for Ryzen.*
> 
> 
> 
> I was told earlier in this thread that if I wanted the Vcore to be able to drop when the CPU is idle, I need to set it to "Balanced" mode. I had it on High Performance mode previously and idle temps were also stuck at 55-60.
Click to expand...

Setting to high performance mode actually helps with Ryzens performance (pretty sure it's to do with the scheduler) but someone please correct me if I'm wrong.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> The AM4 backplate is stuck on it seems to me (removed front side clips). Safe to use hairdryer to heat up plate and coax it off?


I just removed mine as is, figured heating it up mine might make it worse tbh.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The G.Skill Tridents will work with that cooler, I have the D15 se and I just have to set the outside fan a bit higher but clearance isgood
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know how hight a single module is? Right now I am limited by my case (fractal design define R3).
Click to expand...

Not really sure what you're asking the ram shouldn't interfer with yoour case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> The AM4 backplate is stuck on it seems to me (removed front side clips). Safe to use hairdryer to heat up plate and coax it off?


It is stuck on but not too badly. I just pushed on the posts a bit and it popped off. Didn't need any heat just watch you don't bend the board too much


----------



## RyzenChrist

I feel bad for all you guys having issues. How to tell what board revision you have?

@Raja

Is there a Crosshair VI Extreme coming with PLX chips? I want to bench 3 way SLI


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The G.Skill Tridents will work with that cooler, I have the D15 se and I just have to set the outside fan a bit higher but clearance isgood
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know how hight a single module is? Right now I am limited by my case (fractal design define R3).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really sure what you're asking the ram shouldn't interfer with yoour case.
Click to expand...

Moving the height of the 2nd fan to accommodate the taller ram might hit the case side panel.

That's his question.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> I feel bad for all you guys having issues. How to tell what board revision you have?
> 
> @Raja
> 
> Is there a Crosshair VI Extreme coming with PLX chips? I want to bench 3 way SLI


It's printed on the PCB


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> I feel bad for all you guys having issues. How to tell what board revision you have?
> 
> @Raja
> 
> Is there a Crosshair VI Extreme coming with PLX chips? I want to bench 3 way SLI


They are all the same 1.03 revision, should be near the Crosshair VI Hero logo on the board.

Good question, I want 4 way CF (don't need four x8 slots for that







)


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers guys, +rep.

Just taking advice/it softly softly as stock is so dire of mobos and don't wanna damage.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers guys, +rep.
> 
> Just taking advice/it softly softly as stock is so dire of mobos and don't wanna damage.


Ha, I'm just rammy lol


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The bloke deserves a medal IMO


3 cheers for elmor and Asus support







.


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Not really sure what you're asking the ram shouldn't interfer with yoour case.
> It is stuck on but not too badly. I just pushed on the posts a bit and it popped off. Didn't need any heat just watch you bench the board tto much


Right now a front fan of DH15 is much more up on the cooler because of the ram, which I believe, is around 33-35mm height. That way this fan is almost touching my case and that was the reason to order corsair vengeance because it's really low profile.

EDIT.
@Sgt Bilko explained what I meant


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> They are all the same 1.03 revision, should be near the Crosshair VI Hero logo on the board.
> 
> Good question, I want 4 way CF (don't need four x8 slots for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I just looked for it and i cant find it haha


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ha, I'm just rammy lol


Now now, this isn't that kinda of forum!







.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> Any chance to fix the hynix problem?


It's possible in the future with updates from AMD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Haven't tried pushing the DRAM Frequency up yet but I noticed my command rate is now 2T rather than 1T after getting into Windows. Hmm..
> 
> I'm using manual settings for DRAM - 2666mhz, 100 BCLK, 14-14-14-14-34. My memory is G.Skill 2x16GB C14 3200.


I can have a look at this next week.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> Which DDR4 modules works almost of of the box at 3000-3200 Mhz? I have NH-D15 so I am limited to low profile modules


2x8GB or 2x16GB Samsung B-based DIMMs. GSkill 3200 CL14 is guaranteed to use those ICs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Can you explain this a bit more or point me to a place with more detail on DID and VID? I'm still not sure how to OC with it.


The BIOS will calculate the value for you after it's entered, so you can type and test.

CPU Ratio = 0.25*FID/(DID*0.125)
Core Voltage = 1.55-0.00625*VID (will only apply if you use Offset Mode)

Example: DID is by default 8, I suggest to stick with that. As in the screenshot, to get 38x ratio we need FID = 152 (0.25*152/1 = 38), which is 98 in hexadecimal. To get 1.35V we need VID = 32 (1.55-0.00625*32 = 1.35V), which is 20 in hex.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navbeacon*
> 
> I have Corsair 2x8GB 3200 C16, they worked fine at 3200MHz using the XMP profile in 5803.
> But it won't POST now in 0902. Never gets to the ROG logo and I have to clear CMOS to get it back up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'm going stock speeds for a while


Can you get me the part number of those sticks? You can check for example the CPU-Z SPD tab.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> The AM4 backplate is stuck on it seems to me (removed front side clips). Safe to use hairdryer to heat up plate and coax it off?


Yes that method works well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyCanadian*
> 
> Thanks for all your contributions to our discussion, Elmor, we really appreciate it! (And the new BIOS!)
> 
> Are these 3200-spec'd Hynix ICs likely to be able to run at 3200 in a new BIOS, or do you expect these will be stuck at 2666 forever?


I believe it will be fixed eventually, but I don't know how long it will take.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Haven't tried pushing the DRAM Frequency up yet but I noticed my command rate is now 2T rather than 1T after getting into Windows. Hmm..
> 
> I'm using manual settings for DRAM - 2666mhz, 100 BCLK, 14-14-14-14-34. My memory is G.Skill 2x16GB C14 3200.
> 
> 
> 
> I can have a look at this next week.
Click to expand...

I'm at 2666Mhz with Auto timings and mine has set itself to 2T as well (was 1T in previous BIOS)


----------



## navbeacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can you get me the part number of those sticks? You can check for example the CPU-Z SPD tab.


Here you go:


----------



## aznsniper911

Now I'm having mixed feeling. Post Code 8 means CPU not functional, what does that mean when overclocking? Have an older EK Supreme HF that I am using with the am3 backplate and these talks about newer elements backplate and gasket giving the same 8 post code


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> They are all the same 1.03 revision, should be near the Crosshair VI Hero logo on the board.
> 
> Good question, I want 4 way CF (don't need four x8 slots for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked for it and i cant find it haha
Click to expand...

second PCIe slot where it say CH hero look by the lock you'll see rev 1.03


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> They are all the same 1.03 revision, should be near the Crosshair VI Hero logo on the board.
> 
> Good question, I want 4 way CF (don't need four x8 slots for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked for it and i cant find it haha
Click to expand...



Crappy pic but that's where it is


----------



## Serchio

Can anyone with CH6 and NH-D15 makes a photo from the top? Thanks!


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> Crappy pic but that's where it is


I have 1.03 and I dont think im going to update to the newest bios since I havent been having problems


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> Crappy pic but that's where it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 1.03 and I dont think im going to update to the newest bios since I havent been having problems
Click to expand...

Everyone has 1.03









I hadn't been having issues but I was interested if I could get more out of my memory, sadly not


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Everyone has 1.03
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't been having issues but I was interested if I could get more out of my memory, sadly not


I want to run my 3600 memory but I'm not sure that's going to happen. I'm contemplating a jump to X99 and a 6800K while I can still return the Hero for a full refund


----------



## zoffster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> 2x8GB or 2x16GB Samsung B-based DIMMs. GSkill 3200 CL14 is guaranteed to use those ICs.


So those double sided 16GB modules will work at 3200MHz now as long as only 2 are used? Are they being added to the QVL?


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznsniper911*
> 
> Now I'm having mixed feeling. Post Code 8 means CPU not functional, what does that mean when overclocking? Have an older EK Supreme HF that I am using with the am3 backplate and these talks about newer elements backplate and gasket giving the same 8 post code


Getting it after an OS crash is completely normal. If you get it directly when trying to power on the MB you have a problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> I want to run my 3600 memory but I'm not sure that's going to happen. I'm contemplating a jump to X99 and a 6800K while I can still return the Hero for a full refund


X99 platform is also limited to ~3200-3400 MHz DRAM frequency for daily use. If you want higher you need to switch to Z170/Z270.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Everyone has 1.03
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't been having issues but I was interested if I could get more out of my memory, sadly not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to run my 3600 memory but I'm not sure that's going to happen. I'm contemplating a jump to X99 and a 6800K while I can still return the Hero for a full refund
Click to expand...

You'd be needing another name









Also what Elmor said.


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You'd be needing another name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also what Elmor said.


Damn... I didnt think about the name


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoffster1*
> 
> So those double sided 16GB modules will work at 3200MHz now as long as only 2 are used? Are they being added to the QVL?


Up to 3200 MHz, YMMV. Previously it was up to 2800 MHz. I have no idea about QVL, sorry.


----------



## zoffster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Up to 3200 MHz, YMMV. Previously it was up to 2800 MHz. I have no idea about QVL, sorry.


Awesome! Mine are in the post as we speak


----------



## finalheaven

If you use 3200mhz ram (and because you raised REFCLK), are you supposed to use the lower PCI-E slot for graphics card? Overclock guide states to use second PCI-E slot if we're pushing REFCLK. How high of a REFCLK are we talking about? And what are the consequences/limitations of still using the first PCI-E slot for graphics?

And is 3200mhz possible with 4x8 (32gb) sticks? All sticks being Samsung B-Dies.


----------



## mickeykool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm at 2666Mhz with Auto timings and mine has set itself to 2T as well (was 1T in previous BIOS)


I noticed this as well.With the 0902 bios i can't seem to up the multi ex: 37 x 100, it won't boot up unless i leave cpu ratio on auto.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> Crappy pic but that's where it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 1.03 and I dont think im going to update to the newest bios since I havent been having problems
Click to expand...

If you're going to continue to use the CHVI , I think it's in your better interest to do the BIOS update. Just my opinion


----------



## Spongeboy5040

Wait....0902 disables overclocking? /sigh. Just when I got excited.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeboy5040*
> 
> Wait....0902 disables overclocking? /sigh. Just when I got excited.


How did you get that?

It's fine, I'm running 3.8 right now....


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> The BIOS will calculate the value for you after it's entered, so you can type and test.
> 
> CPU Ratio = 0.25*FID/(DID*0.125)
> Core Voltage = 1.55-0.00625*VID (will only apply if you use Offset Mode)
> 
> Example: DID is by default 8, I suggest to stick with that. As in the screenshot, to get 38x ratio we need FID = 152 (0.25*152/1 = 38), which is 98 in hexadecimal. To get 1.35V we need VID = 32 (1.55-0.00625*32 = 1.35V), which is 20 in hex.


Thanks!

BTW, where did you get that windows based memtest app? I've never seen it before.


----------



## majestynl

Im now flashing the new bios. Will update you al when ready. Im going to try Manual OC at 4000Mhz / 3200 Mhz DRAM with lower vsoc.
Lets see if this will work and then see the benchresults..


----------



## Spongeboy5040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> I noticed this as well.With the 0902 bios i can't seem to up the multi ex: 37 x 100, it won't boot up unless i leave cpu ratio on auto.


Maybe I misinterpreted this then.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Up to 3200 MHz, YMMV. Previously it was up to 2800 MHz. I have no idea about QVL, sorry.


Any news on 2 x 16Gb Hynix, or at least I think they're Hynix?

CMU32GX4M4C3000C15R

No board yet anyway, but any idea what speed I'd get?

EDIT: missed some words lol


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeboy5040*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> I noticed this as well.With the 0902 bios i can't seem to up the multi ex: 37 x 100, it won't boot up unless i leave cpu ratio on auto.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I misinterpreted this then.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I think you did


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If you're going to continue to use the CHVI , I think it's in your better interest to do the BIOS update. Just my opinion


Appreciated but im going to wait


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Up to 3200 MHz, YMMV. Previously it was up to 2800 MHz. I have no idea about QVL, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Any news on 2 x 16Gb Hynix, or at least they're Hynix?
> 
> CMU32GX4M4C3000C15R
> 
> No board yet anyway, but any idea what speed I'd get?
Click to expand...

Probably 2133 if I had to guess.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Probably 2133 if I had to guess.


Ouch.

Retailer have refused RMA as I was a day out of the 14. Daft thing is they currently sell for £50 more than I bought them.

And they're unopened...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Probably 2133 if I had to guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch.
> 
> Retailer have refused RMA as I was a day out of the 14. Daft thing is they currently sell for £50 more than I bought them.
> 
> And they're unopened...
Click to expand...

Well I'm not sure about the newest Bios as most people with the 2x16GB stick have Samsung so you might be able to get 2666 btu I really don't know since I don't have them :/


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well I'm not sure about the newest Bios as most people with the 2x16GB stick have Samsung so you might be able to get 2666 btu I really don't know since I don't have them :/


I know muffins on here had the same ones, but he swapped a few BIOS's ago.


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> I noticed this as well.With the 0902 bios i can't seem to up the multi ex: 37 x 100, it won't boot up unless i leave cpu ratio on auto.


Yup, I'm also getting the same exact thing. I was previously on 5803. And I had my ram running at 3200 with 1T.

Now that I have successfully updated BIOS to 0902. I can' get my ram past 2800 now.

Also had to lower my OC to 3.8Ghz.

But I'm just glad we don't have to worry about bricking any longer, thanks Elmor!


----------



## Spongeboy5040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Any news on 2 x 16Gb Hynix, or at least I think they're Hynix?
> 
> CMU32GX4M4C3000C15R
> 
> No board yet anyway, but any idea what speed I'd get?
> 
> EDIT: missed some words lol


SpecChum i have that ram in my house for another night. I'll try and get it tested before i go to sleep tonight. It ships off tomorrow though.


----------



## Cata79

@elmor: my memory is cmu32gx4m2c3200c16


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeboy5040*
> 
> SpecChum i have that ram in my house for another night. I'll try and get it tested before i go to sleep tonight. It ships off tomorrow though.


Cool, thanks.

i got the model number slightly wrong, it's 2 sticks, so CMU32GX4M2C3000C15R.

That model number before was from 4 x 8Gb cos I'm an idiot...


----------



## Spongeboy5040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Cool, thanks.
> 
> i got the model number slightly wrong, it's 2 sticks, so CMU32GX4M2C3000C15R.
> 
> That model number before was from 4 x 8Gb cos I'm an idiot...


Luckily I read it wrong and have the 2 stick version


----------



## SpecChum

Ah, Cata79 has the same memory too,

Well, theirs is 3200C16, but it'll be the same chips.

3000C15 and 3200C16 are identical.

EDIT: except the XMP, obviously


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeboy5040*
> 
> Luckily I read it wrong and have the 2 stick version


haha, probably as I correctly put 2 x 16Gb


----------



## nosequeponer

Can´t wait to get home and try the new bios


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nosequeponer*
> 
> Can´t wait to get home and try the new bios


Well stabilty with brick issues seems to be fixed.

But performance wise its not as good as 5803. I had to lower my ram to 2800 and OC is down to 3.8 now.

Hopefully they will continue to work on the BIOS and we can get back to the 5803 performance.


----------



## nosequeponer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Well stabilty with brick issues seems to be fixed.
> 
> But performance wise its not as good as 5803. I had to lower my ram to 2800 and OC is down to 3.8 now.
> 
> Hopefully they will continue to work on the BIOS and we can get back to the 5803 performance.


for my, first stability and reliability, then performance

also, i think we all agree that it will take some time to see the full performance of the platform...


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Originally Posted by roybotnik View Post
> 
> Haven't tried pushing the DRAM Frequency up yet but I noticed my command rate is now 2T rather than 1T after getting into Windows. Hmm..
> 
> I'm using manual settings for DRAM - 2666mhz, 100 BCLK, 14-14-14-14-34. My memory is G.Skill 2x16GB C14 3200.
> 
> I can have a look at this next week..


Yep I can confirm that. My 4x16GB DR Ripjaws run at 2T - doesn't matter i use 2 or 4 modules.

Thanks for the new BIOS the RAM finally runs at 2666mhz with all 4 modules - yeah!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nosequeponer*
> 
> Can´t wait to get home and try the new bios
> 
> 
> 
> Well stabilty with brick issues seems to be fixed.
> 
> But performance wise its not as good as 5803. I had to lower my ram to 2800 and OC is down to 3.8 now.
> 
> Hopefully they will continue to work on the BIOS and we can get back to the 5803 performance.
Click to expand...

That is odd, I'm still at 2666 mem and 3.9 CPU.

How did you guys flash?


----------



## newguyagain

Pfff my CPU seems to be donkey in OC.

I can get 3800 at 1,308v and my system stays rather cool with tctl not going over 69° in Prime. When I go 3900 at the same Voltage tctl exceeds 80° and fpr 4Ghz I need 1,37 to boot Windows and even at 1,4v it crashes after 20m of Prime...urgh (yeah and tctl is close to 90°c then).

I guess I have to settle for the quite and cool 3800 until all bug are ironed out and then I will try again.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Pfff my CPU seems to be donkey in OC.
> 
> I can get 3800 at 1,308v and my system stays rather cool with tctl not going over 69° in Prime. When I go 3900 at the same Voltage tctl exceeds 80° and fpr 4Ghz I need 1,37 to boot Windows and even at 1,4v it crashes after 20m of Prime...urgh (yeah and tctl is close to 90°c then).
> 
> I guess I have to settle for the quite and cool 3800 until all bug are ironed out and then I will try again.


I'll trade you......

I need 1.387v for 3.9 and 1.46v for 4.0


----------



## Cata79

2T here too.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'll trade you......
> 
> I need 1.387v for 3.9 and 1.46v for 4.0


hey sgt, are you still using the ek backplate with the center gasket out or did you already replace it with the newer am4 supreme evo? i ask because did you have any issues at all after you removed the center gasket with just running the outer gasket? i'm debating whether or not to just buy a new am4 supreme evo and get it monday that uses the stock backplate or wait two - three weeks to get the new gasket from ek. i'm running without the center myself but elmor stated there are still issues with just the outer as well.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'll trade you......
> 
> I need 1.387v for 3.9 and 1.46v for 4.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey sgt, i got a question. are you still using the ek backplate with the center gasket out or did you already replace it with the newer am4 supreme evo? i asked because did you have any issues at all after you removed the center gasket with just running the outer gasket? i just ask because i'm debating whether or not to just buy a new am4 supreme evo and get it monday that uses the stock backplate or wait two - three weeks to get the new gasket from ek. i'm running without the center myself but elmor stated there are still issues with just the outer as well.
Click to expand...

I'm using the EK backplate with the center of the rubber gasket punched out, with the center in I couldn't even post but without I can run normally (I think), I will be swapping the block out later (after I get some sleep) to the AM4 Supremacy MX which uses the stock backplate so I'll report back if there is any change


----------



## mickeykool

I'm not sure whats going on here, before i updated bios i was stable @ 3.9 hz w/ 2666 ram. I was having issues booting into windows when I set the multiplier. ex 37 x 100 So I ended up resetting everything and then now I can boot into windows but a few min later it will blue screen and reboot. First time i got blue screen saying IRQ error (something like that) then rebooted back into windows 5 min later blue screen " memory management" then again but didn't catch what was the error. I assume this means windows is corrupted or did the bios not update correctly?


----------



## ColDUK

Hi all

Hoping someone here might be able to help. I have the Asus C6H and 2 x 8GB G.Skill 3200 CL14 RAM. I've tried all of the various BIOS versions that appear to have been released and read through this thread from start to end.

Currently flashed to BIOS 0902 and (as with the other BIOSes) i get *q code 0d*.

I've tried switching RAM slots, using just a single stick/both sticks/no sticks. with no sticks i get q code 46.

Any thoughts very welcome


----------



## CyberDiamond

Hi guys newbie here;

Why this new bios(0902,5803) doesn't show up on asus website. I would definitely buy this mobo and build ryzen based rig but i just curious.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberDiamond*
> 
> Hi guys newbie here;
> 
> Why this new bios(0902,5803) doesn't show up on asus website. I would definitely buy this mobo and build ryzen based rig but i just curious.


Because beta straight from elmor (asus rep). Besides, you don't want these, you want the last one that he uploaded today, for anti-brick protection.


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColDUK*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> Hoping someone here might be able to help. I have the Asus C6H and 2 x 8GB G.Skill 3200 CL14 RAM. I've tried all of the various BIOS versions that appear to have been released and read through this thread from start to end.
> 
> Currently flashed to BIOS 0902 and (as with the other BIOSes) i get *q code 0d*.
> 
> I've tried switching RAM slots, using just a single stick/both sticks/no sticks. with no sticks i get q code 46.
> 
> Any thoughts very welcome


Yeah this is a common error I'm seeing with 5803, didn't update yet as it's not even 3:30 EST...

My usual hacks to get that going I mentioned earlier (http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/700_100#post_25909982)

You need to add some CMOS clearing to the equation. After you get 0d, the best way to move forward is to take out all ram and reboot again. This should give you 0d again, but it's a real 0d since the memory isn't there. Then turn it off again, and put the ram back in, you may also try putting it back into A2 and B2 rather than A1 and B1 after the no ram reboot. Eventually if you do it right you can escape this scenario.

I have the EKWB so apparently the blame is being put on that for now, so I'll have the adapter for the stock backplate soon to get rid of that potential issue. Then we can see what's actually the fault of the board itself.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColDUK*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> Hoping someone here might be able to help. I have the Asus C6H and 2 x 8GB G.Skill 3200 CL14 RAM. I've tried all of the various BIOS versions that appear to have been released and read through this thread from start to end.
> 
> Currently flashed to BIOS 0902 and (as with the other BIOSes) i get *q code 0d*.
> 
> I've tried switching RAM slots, using just a single stick/both sticks/no sticks. with no sticks i get q code 46.
> 
> Any thoughts very welcome


Are you using an EK cooler?

If you are and you've got the rubber gasket then either use a different cooler or punch out the center part of it.

otherwise you could try and re-flash the BIOS via the USB port on the back and the BIOS flashback button (left of the clear CMOS button), press and hold for 3 seconds and then let it run till it stops flashing, it might take a while so let it run for 10 minutes or so.

If still no luck then it sounds like an RMA job sorry








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberDiamond*
> 
> Hi guys newbie here;
> 
> Why this new bios(0902,5803) doesn't show up on asus website. I would definitely buy this mobo and build ryzen based rig but i just curious.


@elmor works for Asus R&D, posted here for people here to help them out asap and also to report back on problems and issues


----------



## majestynl

Oke guys and @elmor Update time!!!

*Im up and running well with Bios 0902.. i love the TEMPS !! At least 8-10c less then 5803*

Below Screens and Realbench results at every step:



1. Stock settings, No manual OC, nothing special, but have a look at the temps!!



2. Manual OC to 4000Mhz, Dram still on stock!!



3. Manual OC to 4000Mhz, Dram on 3200 Mhz. Wasnt able to get it fully stable with 1.15 Vsoc. Needed to bump to 1.20v
and vcore to 1.4v

*End Result and settings:*

*CPU:* 4000Mhz with CPU Core ratio at 40
*Cpu core voltage:* 1.4v
*Dram Freq:* 3200Mhz
*Dram volt:* 1.35v
*Vsoc:* 1.2v
*Timings:* 14 14 14 14 34
*Temps:* 40c at IDLE // 73c on full load

Thanks elmor, looking fine for now. Bench seems to be same as 5803. Only a bit more vcore needed to be stable on realbench (3x in row test)

*Further notes:*
Still high voltages with Stock settings. Sensors in HWinfo and Bios are saying above 1.54v. Will DMM this later..

Lets see what we can do more tonight! Keep you updated!!


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Manual OC to 4000Mhz, Dram on 3200 Mhz. Wasnt able to get it fully stable with 1.15 Vsoc. Needed to bump to 1.20v
> and vcore to 1.4v
> 
> *End Result and settings:*
> 
> *CPU:* 4000Mhz with CPU Core ratio at 40
> *Cpu core voltage:* 1.4v
> *Dram Freq:* 3200Mhz
> *Dram volt:* 1.35v
> *Vsoc:* 1.2v
> *Timings:* 14 14 14 14 34
> *Temps:* 40c at IDLE // 73c on full load
> 
> Thanks elmor, looking fine for now. Bench seems to be same as 5803. Only a bit more vcore needed to be stable on realbench (3x in row test)
> 
> *Further notes:*
> Still high voltages with Stock settings. Sensors in HWinfo and Bios are saying above 1.54v. Will DMM this later..
> 
> Lets see what we can do more tonight! Keep you updated!!


I notice your ram is now at 2T, I wonder what they introduced in this bios that's doing that.

When you say stable, how stable? Are you able to run a stress test on the memory?


----------



## ColDUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> Yeah this is a common error I'm seeing with 5803, didn't update yet as it's not even 3:30 EST...
> 
> My usual hacks to get that going I mentioned earlier (http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/700_100#post_25909982)
> 
> You need to add some CMOS clearing to the equation. After you get 0d, the best way to move forward is to take out all ram and reboot again. This should give you 0d again, but it's a real 0d since the memory isn't there. Then turn it off again, and put the ram back in, you may also try putting it back into A2 and B2 rather than A1 and B1 after the no ram reboot. Eventually if you do it right you can escape this scenario.
> 
> I have the EKWB so apparently the blame is being put on that for now, so I'll have the adapter for the stock backplate soon to get rid of that potential issue. Then we can see what's actually the fault of the board itself.


Thanks Jugs - tried clearing the CMOS a few times after BIOS updates and at random intervals during memory switching and restarts. When i remove the RAM sticks i don't get a 0d after reboot only the 46. I'll keep plugging away.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Are you using an EK cooler?
> 
> If you are and you've got the rubber gasket then either use a different cooler or punch out the center part of it.
> 
> otherwise you could try and re-flash the BIOS via the USB port on the back and the BIOS flashback button (left of the clear CMOS button), press and hold for 3 seconds and then let it run till it stops flashing, it might take a while so let it run for 10 minutes or so.
> 
> If still no luck then it sounds like an RMA job sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @elmor works for Asus R&D, posted here for people here to help them out asap and also to report back on problems and issues


Running a Noctua D15 SE ad not yet seen any mentions of issues with that. Been tempted to try without the massive cooler on the board but suspect that would be a very bad idea. Done a few re-flashes via the rear port but, yeah, started to suspect the RAM modules are duff. Thanks


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'll trade you......
> 
> I need 1.387v for 3.9 and 1.46v for 4.0


uhh OK, Maybe mine isn't so bad. Just my cooling suck for whatever reason then..

However I have a 1800x..so don't know if that changes things


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> I notice your ram is now at 2T, I wonder what they introduced in this bios that's doing that.
> 
> When you say stable, how stable? Are you able to run a stress test on the memory?


Actually shouldn't it be much more stable overall with 2T? But if it can run with 1T and 2T, why isn't there an option to choose?


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Oke guys and @elmor Update time!!!
> 
> *Im up and running well with Bios 0902.. i love the TEMPS !! At least 8-10c less then 5803*
> 
> Below Screens and Realbench results at every step:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Stock settings, No manual OC, nothing special, but have a look at the temps!!
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Manual OC to 4000Mhz, Dram still on stock!!
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Manual OC to 4000Mhz, Dram on 3200 Mhz. Wasnt able to get it fully stable with 1.15 Vsoc. Needed to bump to 1.20v
> and vcore to 1.4v
> 
> *End Result and settings:*
> 
> *CPU:* 4000Mhz with CPU Core ratio at 40
> *Cpu core voltage:* 1.4v
> *Dram Freq:* 3200Mhz
> *Dram volt:* 1.35v
> *Vsoc:* 1.2v
> *Timings:* 14 14 14 14 34
> *Temps:* 40c at IDLE // 73c on full load
> 
> Thanks elmor, looking fine for now. Bench seems to be same as 5803. Only a bit more vcore needed to be stable on realbench (3x in row test)
> 
> *Further notes:*
> Still high voltages with Stock settings. Sensors in HWinfo and Bios are saying above 1.54v. Will DMM this later..
> 
> Lets see what we can do more tonight! Keep you updated!!


Pretty cool. What cooling do you have, My temps also dropped with 902 but not that low - mid 40s. But with vcore 1.4 under load I get 90°C after a couple of minutes


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> I notice your ram is now at 2T, I wonder what they introduced in this bios that's doing that.
> 
> When you say stable, how stable? Are you able to run a stress test on the memory?


Not to say rockstable yet, need more time for that. I will update you. I will test with MemTest86, and Realbench etc etc
I dont like Prime, never liked it, cause its not real world! Its melting your CPU. Not realistic..


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Pretty cool. What cooling do you have, My temps also dropped with 902 but not that low - mid 40s. But with vcore 1.4 under load I get 90°C after a couple of minutes


Im using Kraken x62 with this rig and yesterday i renewed my cooling paste with a better one then the stock (kraken)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'll trade you......
> 
> I need 1.387v for 3.9 and 1.46v for 4.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uhh OK, Maybe mine isn't so bad. Just my cooling suck for whatever reason then..
> 
> However I have a 1800x..so don't know if that changes things
Click to expand...

Could be, Silicon lottery has some numbers for what they are getting atm:

Ryzen 7 1700
It's presumed all CPUs go to 3.7 GHz
93% can do 3.8GHz @ 1.376V
70% can do 3.9GHz @ 1.408V
20% can do 4.0GHz @ 1.440V

Ryzen 7 1700X
It's presumed all CPUs go to 3.8 GHz
77% can do 3.9GHz @ 1.392V
33% can do 4.0GHz @ 1.424V

Ryzen 7 1800X
It's presumed all CPUs go to 3.8 GHz
97% can do 3.9GHz @ 1.376V
67% can do 4.0GHz @ 1.408V
20% can do 4.1GHz @ 1.440V


----------



## aznsniper911

Are you no
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Oke guys and @elmor Update time!!!
> 
> *Im up and running well with Bios 0902.. i love the TEMPS !! At least 8-10c less then 5803*
> 
> Below Screens and Realbench results at every step:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Stock settings, No manual OC, nothing special, but have a look at the temps!!
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Manual OC to 4000Mhz, Dram still on stock!!
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Manual OC to 4000Mhz, Dram on 3200 Mhz. Wasnt able to get it fully stable with 1.15 Vsoc. Needed to bump to 1.20v
> and vcore to 1.4v
> 
> *End Result and settings:*
> 
> *CPU:* 4000Mhz with CPU Core ratio at 40
> *Cpu core voltage:* 1.4v
> *Dram Freq:* 3200Mhz
> *Dram volt:* 1.35v
> *Vsoc:* 1.2v
> *Timings:* 14 14 14 14 34
> *Temps:* 40c at IDLE // 73c on full load
> 
> Thanks elmor, looking fine for now. Bench seems to be same as 5803. Only a bit more vcore needed to be stable on realbench (3x in row test)
> 
> *Further notes:*
> Still high voltages with Stock settings. Sensors in HWinfo and Bios are saying above 1.54v. Will DMM this later..
> 
> Lets see what we can do more tonight! Keep you updated!!


I'm surprised you are getting such good results. I have a kit of 2 x 8GB Trident z that are bin for 3200 @ 14-14-14-34 and won't go lower then 16-16-16-35. However my samsung branded b-die single sided 8GB sticks can do 15-15-15-35 at 3200mhz on ryzen


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Im using Kraken x62 with this rig and yesterday i renewed my cooling paste with a better one then the stock (kraken)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Im using Kraken x62 with this rig and yesterday i renewed my cooling paste with a better one then the stock (kraken)


Huh thats cool. I wonder why my Eisbaer 360 doesn'tperform as good as the Kraken.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> hey sgt, are you still using the ek backplate with the center gasket out or did you already replace it with the newer am4 supreme evo? i ask because did you have any issues at all after you removed the center gasket with just running the outer gasket? i'm debating whether or not to just buy a new am4 supreme evo and get it monday that uses the stock backplate or wait two - three weeks to get the new gasket from ek. i'm running without the center myself but elmor stated there are still issues with just the outer as well.


I'm running my Supremacy EVO using the AM4 backplate from EK and the center of the gasket punched out. No problems at all since the punch-out. I will continue to use this setup until I switch to a new block.


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Im using Kraken x62 with this rig and yesterday i renewed my cooling paste with a better one then the stock (kraken)


Mhh nice. I wonder whymy Eisbaer 360 isn't performing that good...


----------



## thubn

Am I the only one that gets absurdly low temps when setting a manual CPU multiplier? With manual multiplier I get 20°C idle and 30°C load. When I did the RealBench stress test it crashed after some time. I think it was thermal shut down because fans did only spin for 30°C CPU temp.
With the 5802 Bios I got around 40°C idle and 72°C load and it never crashed with the same oc.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Mhh nice. I wonder whymy Eisbaer 360 isn't performing that good...


Are you using the latest BIOS aswell? And did you mount the cooler using the AM3 backplate or the AM4 kit? Is the Pump connected to the AIO_PUMP header?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thubn*
> 
> Am I the only one that gets absurdly low temps when setting a manual CPU multiplier? With manual multiplier I get 20°C idle and 30°C load. When I did the RealBench stress test it crashed after some time. I think it was thermal shut down because fans did only spin for 30°C CPU temp.
> With the 5802 Bios I got around 40°C idle and 72°C load and it never crashed with the same oc.


Temp readings in the previous BIOS versions were out, only from 5803 and the newest 0902 version were they accurate, 30c load is very very low


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Huh thats cool. I wonder why my Eisbaer 360 doesn'tperform as good as the Kraken.


'

Dont know why but the kraken x62 is performing one of the best as an AIO.

Im using the AM3 backplate, i orderer the AM4 bracket last week, but still response from NZXT


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thubn*
> 
> Am I the only one that gets absurdly low temps when setting a manual CPU multiplier? With manual multiplier I get 20°C idle and 30°C load. When I did the RealBench stress test it crashed after some time. I think it was thermal shut down because fans did only spin for 30°C CPU temp.
> With the 5802 Bios I got around 40°C idle and 72°C load and it never crashed with the same oc.


can you upload some screenshots? HWifno64 ?


----------



## rallan

Latest bios is showing 20C idle at 20C ambient with 50C load temps on a 1.5V 4.2GHz OC.

That can't be right... time to find a thermocouple.

e: clock speed typo


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'll trade you......
> 
> I need 1.387v for 3.9 and 1.46v for 4.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uhh OK, Maybe mine isn't so bad. Just my cooling suck for whatever reason then..
> 
> However I have a 1800x..so don't know if that changes things
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be, Silicon lottery has some numbers for what they are getting atm:
> 
> Ryzen 7 1700
> It's presumed all CPUs go to 3.7 GHz
> 93% can do 3.8GHz @ 1.376V
> 70% can do 3.9GHz @ 1.408V
> 20% can do 4.0GHz @ 1.440V
> 
> Ryzen 7 1700X
> It's presumed all CPUs go to 3.8 GHz
> 77% can do 3.9GHz @ 1.392V
> 33% can do 4.0GHz @ 1.424V
> 
> Ryzen 7 1800X
> It's presumed all CPUs go to 3.8 GHz
> 97% can do 3.9GHz @ 1.376V
> 67% can do 4.0GHz @ 1.408V
> 20% can do 4.1GHz @ 1.440V
Click to expand...

Ah. THX.

OK until we don't have a safe knowledge of max temps I just hold off here because even 1.376v for 3.9hjz is too toasty here..


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Mhh nice. I wonder whymy Eisbaer 360 isn't performing that good...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using the latest BIOS aswell? And did you mount the cooler using the AM3 backplate or the AM4 kit? Is the Pump connected to the AIO_PUMP header?
Click to expand...

Yep BIOS 902. Currently AM3 mounted and connected to AIO bit running at max 2700rpm


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Yep BIOS 902. Currently AM3 mounted and connected to AIO bit running at max 2700rpm


Okay that is strange. My Eisbär is currently running with 2/3 fans on the B350M-A board and I also get rather high temps, min 45, max 56 (cs:go







), around 50 on average. I think the fan profile needs some adjustments though I am still not convinced these readings are 100% correct. With the initial BIOS for this board as well as with the original one with my C6H the temps were at least 10°C lower on average. And the Eisbär 360 should easily be able to handle this.


----------



## nosequeponer

new bios instaled

http://valid.x86.fr/z5qagd

still need to play arround with the oc


----------



## waltercaorle

new bios, new test


----------



## nosequeponer

new bios
mem @ 3200
core stock, no oc


----------



## g0barry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nosequeponer*
> 
> for my, first stability and reliability, then performance
> 
> also, i think we all agree that it will take some time to see the full performance of the platform...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> hey sgt, are you still using the ek backplate with the center gasket out or did you already replace it with the newer am4 supreme evo? i ask because did you have any issues at all after you removed the center gasket with just running the outer gasket? i'm debating whether or not to just buy a new am4 supreme evo and get it monday that uses the stock backplate or wait two - three weeks to get the new gasket from ek. i'm running without the center myself but elmor stated there are still issues with just the outer as well.


Can someone point me to some info about how I can go about requesting a new gasket for the ek supremacy evo? I have one that I bought along with the am4 hardware for this build before they made the AM4 supreme evo available. I looked on EKWB but didn't see any mention of updated gasket or hardware. Thanks

Edit to add that I ordered this directly from ekwb.com so thought I would have gotten some sort of notification.


----------



## thubn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> can you upload some screenshots? HWifno64 ?



Idle @ 3.9GHz OC

Idle @ Stock 3.4/3.5GHz

100% Load @ 3.9 GHz OC

100% Load @ Stock 3.4/3.5GHz

The temps really weird. Bios is version 0902. I only set the Multiplier to 39 and increased the voltage a bit. I already reset the CMOS but it didn't change anything.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0barry*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nosequeponer*
> 
> for my, first stability and reliability, then performance
> 
> also, i think we all agree that it will take some time to see the full performance of the platform...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> hey sgt, are you still using the ek backplate with the center gasket out or did you already replace it with the newer am4 supreme evo? i ask because did you have any issues at all after you removed the center gasket with just running the outer gasket? i'm debating whether or not to just buy a new am4 supreme evo and get it monday that uses the stock backplate or wait two - three weeks to get the new gasket from ek. i'm running without the center myself but elmor stated there are still issues with just the outer as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can someone point me to some info about how I can go about requesting a new gasket for the ek supremacy evo? I have one that I bought along with the am4 hardware for this build before they made the AM4 supreme evo available. I looked on EKWB but didn't see any mention of updated gasket or hardware. Thanks
> 
> Edit to add that I ordered this directly from ekwb.com so thought I would have gotten some sort of notification.
Click to expand...

I just sent EK an email about it.

https://ekwb.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/requests/new


----------



## g0barry

Thanks Sgt,

I will send them an email, I will ask about an ETA for the monoblock for the c6h as well.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0barry*
> 
> Thanks Sgt,
> 
> I will send them an email, I will ask about an ETA for the monoblock for the c6h as well.


Let us know how you get on about both subjects


----------



## Mandarb

Hey guys, my Crosshair VI finally arrived. Now, I read through the information provided by Elmor in the OP.

I'm a bit confused by single and dual rank memory, how do I spot what type of memory I have?

I have this memory set: G.Skill Trident Z F4-3200C14D-32GTZ

Does anybody happen to know what type it is and what RAM modules it uses? Couldn't find any info on it so far... ^^


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColDUK*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> Hoping someone here might be able to help. I have the Asus C6H and 2 x 8GB G.Skill 3200 CL14 RAM. I've tried all of the various BIOS versions that appear to have been released and read through this thread from start to end.
> 
> Currently flashed to BIOS 0902 and (as with the other BIOSes) i get *q code 0d*.
> 
> I've tried switching RAM slots, using just a single stick/both sticks/no sticks. with no sticks i get q code 46.
> 
> Any thoughts very welcome


I'm having the exact same issue.

I have F4-3200C14D-16GTZ.

I have tried every slot, with each dimm on it's own. Then tested on UEFI 0902 and 5803. I have tried CLR CMOS, Retry button, Reset and Safe boot.

I have no devices plugged in other than CPU/RAM/GPU. Using Archon SB-E X2.

I get Q-Code 46 without any RAM and 0d with it. The Q-LED for CPU is green, RAM is stuck on yellow in all by attempts.

This model of RAM is on QVL, can't be both sticks are faulty. Planning to get RAM tested at local computer shop.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

G.Skill Trident Z F4-3200C14D-32GTZ

Series Trident Z
Memory Type DDR4
Capacity 32GB (16GBx2)
Multi-Channel Kit Dual Channel Kit
Tested Speed 3200MHz
Tested Latency 14-14-14-34-2N
Tested Voltage 1.35v
Registered/Unbuffered Unbuffered
Error Checking Non-ECC
SPD Speed 2133MHz
SPD Voltage 1.20v
Fan lncluded No
Height 44 mm / 1.73 inch
Warranty Limited Lifetime
Features Intel XMP 2.0 (Extreme Memory Profile) Ready

All the new G.skill uses samsung I believe


----------



## waltercaorle

test with d.o.c.p profile...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> Hey guys, my Crosshair VI finally arrived. Now, I read through the information provided by Elmor in the OP.
> 
> I'm a bit confused by single and dual rank memory, how do I spot what type of memory I have?
> 
> I have this memory set: G.Skill Trident Z F4-3200C14D-32GTZ
> 
> Does anybody happen to know what type it is and what RAM modules it uses? Couldn't find any info on it so far... ^^


TridentZ 3200C14 is a single sided kit of samsung b-die.


----------



## Redbugz007

What's the easy way to find out what IC my newly arrived RAM has. I can tell it's double sided but that's all. CMK32GX4M4B3200C14R. My Crosshair is on its way.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redbugz007*
> 
> What's the easy way to find out what IC my newly arrived RAM has. I can tell it's double sided but that's all. CMK32GX4M4B3200C14R. My Crosshair is on its way.


Pop open the heatspreader.


----------



## RS87

Nearly made my pants turn an unpleasant colour a few moments ago.

I flashed the new 0902 BIOS using the button at the back (as i did previously). Powered on with case button but then it reset several times, q codes kept cycling and it wasn't posting despite the cycle codes acting like they were about to POST. ".... Oh no, something has gone wrong!!"









Alas, about a minute later... BEEP..... Republic Of Gamers

Went into setup and put back the largely default values that i had before and applied my 2666MHz that was stable before.

What a nervous nelly!


----------



## Redbugz007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Pop open the heatspreader.


I'm tempted but I paid more for the RAM than the Motherboard. I'm afraid to break them. ?


----------



## MacClipper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redbugz007*
> 
> What's the easy way to find out what IC my newly arrived RAM has. I can tell it's double sided but that's all. CMK32GX4M4B3200C14R. My Crosshair is on its way.


AIDA64 reports this info (and more) without needing to pop anything open.


----------



## roybotnik

Hmm, for some reason my aura lighting is now no longer working with 0902. Tried disabling it and re-enabling it in the bios, made no difference.


----------



## serfeldon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Alright guys, we finally got the bios which prevents the bricking from happening. I still recommend playing it safe on the CPU SOC Voltage, something like 1.15V should be good on this and work for any DRAM frequency. Remember to go defaults or lower on the CPU SOC Voltage before flashing (or use USB BIOS Flashback).
> 
> C6H 0902
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback guys, please help spread the word!


Thank you for your hard work getting this board more stable. So the lower SOC votage fix is for the bio flash only, and we can run higher voltages and overclock after flashing? Also, does the lower voltage fix indicate a hardware design issue? Do you think this will fixable with a new bios, and we should be able to run at higher voltages during flashing in the future.

Also I purchased the G.Skill TridentZ RGB 3600Mhz cl16 4x8gb kit. Have you guys had any good OCs on running 4 similar sticks? I am hoping to use all 4 sticks at 3200, or at least 2933.


----------



## arang

temperature bug?
i flashed ver. 0902 but if i change ratio the board cpu monitoring temperature change near 0 to 25 C
on windows hwinfo temperature also change
so my cooler stay slow and can't pass bench app
if i rollbak default or load optimized setting then recover right temp.
so can't overclock via changing ratio
any suggestion? or any other get this symptom?
plz help
sorry for poor english


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Can you explain this a bit more or point me to a place with more detail on DID and VID? I'm still not sure how to OC with it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> CPU Ratio = 0.25*FID/(DID*0.125)
> Core Voltage = 1.55-0.00625*VID (will only apply if you use Offset Mode)
> 
> Example: DID is by default 8, I suggest to stick with that. As in the screenshot, to get 38x ratio we need FID = 152 (0.25*152/1 = 38), which is 98 in hexadecimal. To get 1.35V we need VID = 32 (1.55-0.00625*32 = 1.35V), which is 20 in hex.


Hi k@kundica and @elmor , i tried the way elmor was saying but their seems to be a weird situation happening. I was previously running on manual OC @ 4000Mhz with 1.4v so the P states are made for that in my screenshots:

I got vcore lowering when IDLE, temps where also low, but the weird situation was, it didnt kicks to 4000Mhz. even when HwMonitor / Taskmanager and Bios (see right side bios screenshot) where saying that the max is 4000Mhz. As you can see PowerPlan was on High Performance.

When i started Cinebench, the cpu was max on 3200mhz (low bench)... Strange ..Do i miss something, or there is something wrong here..I tried many combinations, Offset mode / Manual Mode etc etc.. both same effect!

Also target Speed is showing different speeds then what i set, or what it does kicks to!


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Hi k@kundica and @elmor , i tried the way elmor was saying but their seems to be a weird situation happening. I was previously running on manual OC @ 4000Mhz with 1.4v so the P states are made for that in my screenshots:
> 
> I got vcore lowering when IDLE, temps where also low, but the weird situation was, it didnt kicks to 4000Mhz. even when HwMonitor / Taskmanager and Bios (see right side bios screenshot) where saying that the max is 4000Mhz. As you can see PowerPlan was on High Performance.
> 
> When i started Cinebench, the cpu was max on 3200mhz (low bench)... Strange ..Do i miss something, or there is something wrong here..I tried many combinations, Offset mode / Manual Mode etc etc.. both same effect!
> 
> Also target Speed is showing different speeds then what i set, or what it does kicks to!


I'm in the middle of testing this and finding the same thing. Except my temps went down to 11 degrees, lol!


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> I'm in the middle of testing this and finding the same thing. Except my temps went down to 11 degrees, lol!


hahah yep, probarly mine 2!! Maybe if we let it for several hours the cpu will get below 0 and freeze








Joking... im also testing more combinations in the bios. Let us know if you found something....or not... because it could be something with Win10 ?? it has an issue with ryzen..


----------



## Awesomedk

I'm going to order the crosshair vi tomorrow, but what g.skill memory was it that could go to 3466 ?
Hope you guys can help I was looking at these F4-3200C14D-16GTZ but would appreciate the model number for the ones doing best.
Thanks in advance


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomedk*
> 
> I'm going to order the crosshair vi tomorrow, but what g.skill memory was it that could go to 3466 ?
> Hope you guys can help I was looking at these F4-3200C14D-16GTZ but would appreciate the model number for the ones doing best.
> Thanks in advance


Im using F4-3200C14D-16GTZR, same as F4-3200C14D-16GTZ , but with RGB Leds. Works great on 3200Mhz.


----------



## huyee

I have a small question about PCH temp. Idling in windows my PCH temp is reported to be around 70c (HWinfo and AI Suite both report the same temp), is it normal?
I have a front 280mm rad with fan pulling air from outside -> inside, and 3 exhaust fans. The case is a Phantek P400s (removed the top cover).


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huyee*
> 
> I have a small question about PCH temp. Idling in windows my PCH temp is reported to be around 70c (HWinfo and AI Suite both report the same temp), is it normal?
> I have a front 280mm rad with fan pulling air from outside -> inside, and 3 exhaust fans. The case is a Phantek P400s (removed the top cover).


Its running mostly higher then you cpu temp, even on IDLE. 70c should be no problem for now. 80c+ would be high. 90c+ would be to much!! Keep an eye on it !!!!


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> Hey guys, my Crosshair VI finally arrived. Now, I read through the information provided by Elmor in the OP.
> 
> I'm a bit confused by single and dual rank memory, how do I spot what type of memory I have?
> 
> I have this memory set: *G.Skill Trident Z F4-3200C14D-32GTZ*
> 
> Does anybody happen to know what type it is and what RAM modules it uses? Couldn't find any info on it so far... ^^


Hi!

That's exactly the memory kit I got for my new build. The thing is I have to wait a few weeks before I get all the parts: mobo, CPU and memory so I won't be able to give any insight about this matter until then









I'll keep following this thread with rapturous attention, though


----------



## huyee

My 1700 is idling at about 30c , so there's nothing abnormal right? Thanks for your help!


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huyee*
> 
> My 1700 is idling at about 30c , so there's nothing abnormal right? Thanks for your help!


Nope! Be happy with your 1700, thats the one is running low on temp with his 65w


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Im using F4-3200C14D-16GTZR, same as F4-3200C14D-16GTZ , but with RGB Leds. Works great on 3200Mhz.


What settings are you using to get 3200mhz. I have the same ram, but I'm having trouble running it at 3200. Are you using Asus' presets (DOHC or whatever it is called) or did you just do 1.4 DRAM and 1.2 SOC. Is there some other settings I should be setting?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> What settings are you using to get 3200mhz. I have the same ram, but I'm having trouble running it at 3200. Are you using Asus' presets (DOHC or whatever it is called) or did you just do 1.4 DRAM and 1.2 SOC. Is there some other settings I should be setting?


NO PRESET but manual on : 1.35v on DRAM, and VSOC on 1.2V, timmings @ 14 14 14 14 34


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> 1.35v on DRAM, and VSOC on 1.2V, timmings @ 14 14 14 14 34


Does your system cold boot? with those settings mine turns on but nothing happens, just hangs on black. I have to drop to 2933 for it to post from a cold boot.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Does your system cold boot? with those settings mine turns on but nothing happens, just hangs on black. I have to drop to 2933 for it to post from a cold boot.


Sure it boots perfect!!! Uhmm you could try vsoc on 1.25 ? Are u using latest bios from here?


----------



## nycgtr

So how many of you have temp reading issues. I am now idling at 17c


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> So how many of you have temp reading issues. I am now idling at 17c


Offset mode ??


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> hahah yep, probarly mine 2!! Maybe if we let it for several hours the cpu will get below 0 and freeze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joking... im also testing more combinations in the bios. Let us know if you found something....or not... because it could be something with Win10 ?? it has an issue with ryzen..


Got it working with CPU voltage on AUTO and adjusting the first P-State like Elmor showed in his bios pic .


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Offset mode ??


Thought I did but nope manual set 1.3 @ 3.9. lin calibration level 1 and soc locked at .95


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Got it working with CPU voltage on AUTO and adjusting the first P-State like Elmor showed in his bios pic .


Strange! Did try that many times! Only difference are, mine is set for 4000Mhz

Can you make screenshot from bios.

1. Extreme Tuner page , one from top and one from bottom of page
2. From the custom p state page

thanks


----------



## [email protected]

I'd avoid using a high SOC (1.25V) for now. This voltage rail supplies multiple signaling stages, some of which end up overdriven when it is increased. The lower you can get away with running it, the better. That also means memory purchasing should be kept conservative enough to keep the SOC at low voltage.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I'd avoid using a high SOC (1.25V) for now. This voltage rail supplies multiple signaling stages, some of which end up overdriven when it is increased. The lower you can get away with running it, the better. That also means memory purchasing should be kept conservative enough to keep the SOC at low voltage.


Could you confirm a temp reading issue with the latest beta? Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

Sorry, Im not focused on temps. I believe Elmor gave you a reply earlier.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Sure it boots perfect!!! Uhmm you could try vsoc on 1.25 ? Are u using latest bios from here?


I used 1.15 when I tried. what was the verdict on the boot DIMM voltage? Are you using that? I'm on the newest bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Strange! Did try that many times! Only difference are, mine is set for 4000Mhz
> 
> Can you make screenshot from bios.
> 
> 1. Extreme Tuner page , one from top and one from bottom of page
> 2. From the custom p state page
> 
> thanks


Sure. What's the hotkey in BIOS to take a screenshot?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I'd avoid using a high SOC (1.25V) for now. This voltage rail supplies multiple signaling stages, some of which end up overdriven when it is increased. The lower you can get away with running it, the better. That also means memory purchasing should be kept conservative enough to keep the SOC at low voltage.


What do you suggest as the upper limit?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I'd avoid using a high SOC (1.25V) for now. This voltage rail supplies multiple signaling stages, some of which end up overdriven when it is increased. The lower you can get away with running it, the better. That also means memory purchasing should be kept conservative enough to keep the SOC at low voltage.


This was needed to post with 3200Mhz. (1.2v) / Any suggestion for another solution ?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Sure. What's the hotkey in BIOS to take a screenshot?


F12


----------



## [email protected]

The effect will vary from CPU to CPU. If possible, don't go beyond 1V. If need be, reduce the memory freq to lower SOC voltage requirements


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The effect will vary from CPU to CPU. If possible, don't go beyond 1V.


Lol. This makes it near impossible to use our 3200 DIMMS. Crazy part is that mine is on the QVL list. I guess there should be an asterisk stating that it works, but only at risk of explosion.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Strange! Did try that many times! Only difference are, mine is set for 4000Mhz
> 
> Can you make screenshot from bios.
> 
> 1. Extreme Tuner page , one from top and one from bottom of page
> 2. From the custom p state page
> 
> thanks


Here's that page.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Here's that page.


yeps same as mine, only i made it for 4000mhz..



Strange... and what about a screenshot from Your extreme tweaker page.. probarly need 2, the page is long


----------



## [email protected]S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Lol. This makes it near impossible to use our 3200 DIMMS. Crazy part is that mine is on the QVL list. I guess there should be an asterisk stating that it works, but only at risk of explosion.


Do you mean an Ali G "hexplosion"?









You can use the DIMMs on any CPU (at lower memory freq), but you'll need a good one to keep SOC voltage low at DDR4-3200. Effects of SOC overvoltage will vary from system to system.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Do you mean an Ali G "hexplosion"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can use the DIMMs on any CPU (at lower memory freq), but you'll need a good one to keep SOC voltage low at DDR4-3200.










: we have the Samsung b-die's ...elmor was saying you guys got the best results with those ones...









nervermid, let me try again with lower vsoc's ...


----------



## [email protected]

Oh yeah, we definitely got the best clocks on good CPUs with the B-Die.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Oh yeah, we definitely got the best clocks on good CPUs with the B-Die.


heheh so lets blaim AMD...


----------



## MigM16

do you think i should down grade to 0902 if im on 5803??
so far this one has been working for me out of all them never tried 0902,
and the updating thing happened to me going from 0601-2 i forget to 702, fixed my issues with 5803. so should i still got to 0902


----------



## [email protected]

B-Die is the best memory out there right now. I'm sure AMD will agree


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MigM16*
> 
> do you think i should down grade to 0902 if im on 5803??
> so far this one has been working for me out of all them never tried 0902,
> and the updating thing happened to me going from 0601-2 i forget to 702, fixed my issues with 5803. so should i still got to 0902


If using auto settngs for SOC voltage (higher than 1V), I'd make the change to 0902. Likely more conservative rules in that build.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> B-Die is the best memory out there right now. I'm sure AMD will agree


Yeah, Now I'm trying to decide between a $350 kit and $450 kit....DDR4 prices suck


----------



## finalheaven

Hmm, what would be the estimated ram speed target at 1.0v SOC?


----------



## [email protected]

Varies from CPU to CPU. Some very good samples may hit 3200 with that, but obviously, memory timings will play a part in the needed voltage.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Hmm, what would be the estimated ram speed target at 1.0v SOC?


I was running 2933 CL14 at less than 1.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> B-Die is the best memory out there right now. I'm sure AMD will agree


Fingers-cross! I have successfully post on 3200mhz with 1v vsoc. You brought luck!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Fingers-cross! I have successfully post on 3200mhz with 1v vsoc. You brought luck!


Not often one is seen as a good luck charm, so thanks!









Sounds like a good CPU if it can hold it.


----------



## finalheaven

Also, if you guys are stress testing, what programs are you guys using? I don't need to do any overkill testing, but would like to pass something at least. Is realbench stress test good enough?


----------



## Snowfox00x

I was able to get a few benchmarks done with the new Bios Elmor posted.

http://valid.x86.fr/k2hls7
https://valid.x86.fr/k2hls7
Stable 4.1ghz @ 1.4v in the bios, reading 1.373 in CPU-Z

https://novabench.com/view/1205827 (prior to 4.1ghz)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18497774 (prior to 4.1ghz)

I have 3200MHZ ROG ram but running @ 2333 because of the Hynix issues. 14-14-14-34 timings.

No overclock on the GPUs for bench marking yet, I've also got the 1800x to post at 4.2ghz but the temperatures aren't sustainable, not even for a single benchmark with liquid cooling.

Should score a little better once everything is dialed in and the memory issues are resolved.


----------



## mrlester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Fingers-cross! I have successfully post on 3200mhz with 1v vsoc. You brought luck!


What ram brand/model are you using?


----------



## Motley01

Well 0902 for me my memory will not go past 2700mhz now. I had my ram at 3200mhz when I was on BIOS 5803.

And I also noticed a weird thing, earlier today I was seeing 2T, now I'm seeing 1T.

I'm at the same CPU OC at 4000 with 1.43v.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlester*
> 
> What ram brand/model are you using?


G.Skill 16 GB DDR4-3200 Kit - F4-3200C14D-16GTZR


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Well 0902 for me my memory will not go past 2700mhz now. I had my ram at 3200mhz when I was on BIOS 5803.
> 
> And I also noticed a weird thing, earlier today I was seeing 2T, now I'm seeing 1T.
> 
> I'm at the same CPU OC at 4000 with 1.43v.


Probably because your CPU needs more SOC voltage than 0902 applies. Best to keep it low and work with the limitations rather than against them. At least for now.


----------



## MigM16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If using auto settngs for SOC voltage (higher than 1V), I'd make the change to 0902. Likely more conservative rules in that build.


so would the SOC V be this VDDSOC in ai suit if so its at 0.937 also if trying to get 2x16gb sticks to 3200mhz would it help to up the VDDSOC?
my ram is 2x16gb 32gb 3200mhz trident z 16-16-16-36-16 1.35 but i cant get it to work at that


----------



## [email protected]

Yes its VDDSOC. Stay under 1V if possible.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> And I also noticed a weird thing, earlier today I was seeing 2T, now I'm seeing 1T.


You are the 4th one thats is saying they went from 1T >> 2T with this new bios...incl. me


----------



## MigM16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Well 0902 for me my memory will not go past 2700mhz now. I had my ram at 3200mhz when I was on BIOS 5803.
> 
> And I also noticed a weird thing, earlier today I was seeing 2T, now I'm seeing 1T.
> 
> I'm at the same CPU OC at 4000 with 1.43v.


i notice todayu im on 5803 that i seen 2t somewhere


----------



## mrlester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> G.Skill 16 GB DDR4-3200 Kit - F4-3200C14D-16GTZR


oh awesome, I bought some Corsair Vengeance LED 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 3000 CMU32GX4M2C3000C15B
but after reading this thread it seems like it's not the best ram to use

do all G.SKILL TridentZ Series ddr4 memory using the samsung b-die?


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yes its VDDSOC. Stay under 1V if possible.


Is this a C6H concern or Ryzen mobos across the board?


----------



## majestynl

@[email protected] 1 question mate!

Do you see something weird on my prev post ?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/970#post_25912710


----------



## finalheaven

@majestynl

Did you change any other settings such as CLL or anything else in external Digit+ settings?

Also is your video card on the first (highest PCI-E) slot? or did you move it down?


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Probably because your CPU needs more SOC voltage than 0902 applies. Best to keep it low and work with the limitations rather than against them. At least for now.


Ok thanks Raja. Thanks you guys for all the help.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @majestynl
> 
> Did you change any other settings such as CLL or anything else in external Digit+ settings?
> 
> Also is your video card on the first (highest PCI-E) slot? or did you move it down?


nope everything is same as before, where i get rock stable oc with.. i


----------



## MigM16

you can see im at 2T and bios 5803
and this pick is from this morning when i had it at 4ghz
http://valid.x86.fr/f6fsua

lmao give me a minute to redo this lol ok fixed lol


----------



## [email protected]

Actually, Elmor is telling me 1.15V should be okay to use for SOC voltage with this 0902 build. So that should cover you guys with 3200 kits.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> nope everything is same as before, where i get rock stable oc with.. i


What? Can you post pictures of all your bios pages


----------



## kundica

@majestynl

Here's are the pages for the p-states test.


----------



## MigM16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Actually, Elmor is telling me 1.15V should be okay to use for SOC voltage with this 0902 build. So that should cover you guys with 3200 kits.


iv seen videos ppl using 1.2 but i may try 1.15 and give it a shot with 3200 and all my timings


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MigM16*
> 
> iv seen videos ppl using 1.2 but i may try 1.5 and give it a shot with 3200 and all my timings


1.15V, I think you mean. Make sure you are on 0902, as well.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> What? Can you post pictures of all your bios pages


uuh see my prev posts, i do have screens there! and exactly telling what kind of strange behavior happening in windows!
nothing else then those page are set from default!


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> @majestynl
> 
> Here's are the pages for the p-states test.


same as mine, only my vsoc is manual


----------



## MigM16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1.15V, I think you mean. Make sure you are on 0902, as well.


i was thinking of trying on 5803


----------



## elmor

Up to 1.25V CPU SOC Voltage has been tested OK on 0902, but I suggest to still keep some margin. 1.20V should be no issue.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> same as mine, only my vsoc is manual


Yeah. I've done it with SOC manually set and on auto, it works both ways. How is your power mgmt set in windows?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Yeah. I've done it with SOC manually set and on auto, it works both ways. How is your power mgmt set in windows?


as i described in my post the powerplan is on "High Performance"... i dont think its something i did forgot.. There seems to be weird issue... max speed stays on 3200mhz,
bios is showing 3600Mhz as target, But on the right it shows 4000mhz, like i set it with the P states....


----------



## nycgtr

Having a hard time finishing windows update. System is crashing with no oc and everything on auto.







This is my replacement board.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Up to 1.25V CPU SOC Voltage has been tested OK on 0902, but I suggest to still keep some margin. 1.20V should be no issue.










thats what i also thought! I lowered it to 1volt on 0902 with succes and some luck of RAJA









Thanks Guys again.. im going to sleep..its 06:13 here! If you have any time, have a look at those pstate issue im testing...maybe you could replicate..

ciaoooo


----------



## SuicideReign

So, I had made it through with no bricks just fine, updated to the new bios a few hours ago. My experience was also that my overclock had to be dropped to be stable, but that was fine. All along I've had issues where no matter what I couldn't push the memory strap above 2400mhz or the clock above 110. Upping either of those gives boot loop until it resets to defaults.
Well after a few hours of running new bios fine, I check temps and see that they're ludicrous, bouncing between 0 and 12 degrees Celsius.
I reboot into bios to check, same thing. I decide to do a full shutdown and then a restart. Infinite loop, gets past post, but then gets stuck on error code 0d.
No matter what can't get past it. Flashback to bios 5803, same issue. Reseat dimms, pull CMOS battery, nothing. Same issue.

Current state is it boots to post fine, green LED, gets to code B4 and brings up splash screen, hitting del or f2 gets me nowhere, eventually it moved to code 99, then 0d. At 0d, splash screen goes away, screen goes black and it sits on code 0d. Am I screwed?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuicideReign*
> 
> So, I had made it through with no bricks just fine, updated to the new bios a few hours ago. My experience was also that my overclock had to be dropped to be stable, but that was fine. All along I've had issues where no matter what I couldn't push the memory strap above 2400mhz or the clock above 110. Upping either of those gives got loop until it resets to defaults.
> Well after a few hours of running new bios fine, I check temps and see that they're ludicrous, bouncing between 0 and 12 degrees Celsius.
> I reboot into bios to check, same thing. I decide to do a film shutdown and then a restart. Infinite loop, gets past post, but then gets stuck on error code 0d.
> No matter what can't get past it. Flashback to bios 5803, same issue. Reseat dimms, pull CMOS battery, nothing. Same issue.
> 
> Current state is it boots to post fine, green LED, gets to code B4 and brings up splash screen, hitting del or f2 gets me nowhere, eventually it moved to code 99, then 0d. At 0d, splash screen goes away, screen goes black and it suits on code 0d. Am I screwed?


using a nvme? I had this issue. Took out the nvme worked.


----------



## MNMadman

Updated to 0902 BIOS. Currently at the same CPU overclock (3.8GHz) and RAM speed (2933 16-16-16-16-36 on G.Skill 3600 TridentZ single-sided Samsung B-die) as when I had the 5803 BIOS. Now to see if I can get the speeds higher.


----------



## SuicideReign

I am/was using a 960 Evo 1tb nvme drive, took it out, same thing.


----------



## nycgtr

I cannot install win 10 anniversary update without a freeze. I got like close to completion. It's failed with a freeze like 10 times now









Reflashed the bios again. Temps showed normal for a second then proceeded to return to 17c lol.


----------



## Snowfox00x

Has anyone got 4 DIMMs of Gskill 3200mhz with the Samsung ICs to run at 3200mhz? Or are we still looking at a 2 DIMM limit?


----------



## MvGoater

I am getting this mobo in a few days. I have the LPX 3200 CL16 ram by corsair. I am also using a NH-d15 for a cooler. Is it going to be worth while to return the ram and get the Trident Z, and drop a fan from the cooler, as to have the Samsung IC's seeing how memory hungry Ryzen seems to be in benchmarks? I am new to these forums, seems like a great community!


----------



## finalheaven

I am Realbench stable at 3.8ghz (offset +0.125) at about 1.287v full load. However, I can't get better than 2133mhz memory speed with samsung b-die. Not sure why...


----------



## MNMadman

WARNING: BIOS 0902 seems to be falsely reporting very low CPU temps. Currently peaking at 38°C when doing Prime95 v28.10 torture test with my custom water cooling loop. That would normally be good news, but I know it's actually running close to 20° hotter than that. It's a good thing I have my fans at 70% duty cycle by default or my CPU might be shutting itself down by now.


----------



## MNMadman

Like with overclocking, nothing is guaranteed. However, Samsung B-die RAM sticks tend to perform better and clock higher with lower timings than other manufacturers.

My RAM speed went from 2400 to 2933 (so far, still testing out the new BIOS) when going from SK Hynix dies to Samsung B dies. New BIOS revisions should increase RAM compatibility and allow for higher speeds as well.


----------



## MvGoater

OK cool, thanks. I may keep the corsair and see what future refinements get me and if not much toss the 16 gigs into a build for family members and grab some Samsung sticks for myself lol. I can't wait to get my feet wet on this build and learn a whole ton from yall in the process. Thanks.


----------



## The-Beast

0601 - 0902 has been pretty bad for me.

was doing 106x36 for 3812/3392 can't even do 3800/3200


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Yep BIOS 902. Currently AM3 mounted and connected to AIO bit running at max 2700rpm
> 
> 
> 
> Okay that is strange. My Eisbär is currently running with 2/3 fans on the B350M-A board and I also get rather high temps, min 45, max 56 (cs:go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), around 50 on average. I think the fan profile needs some adjustments though I am still not convinced these readings are 100% correct. With the initial BIOS for this board as well as with the original one with my C6H the temps were at least 10°C lower on average. And the Eisbär 360 should easily be able to handle this.
Click to expand...

Coukd you test your temps after 30 minutes if prime? - that would be easier to compare.

How your Eisbaer mounted?


----------



## warreng5995

*Hey all, first post.*

Just received my Crosshair VI Hero today, got my system built, tried to fire it up... got Q Code 68....

Looked in the manual, no code listed for 68... went online saw one or two people posting about it, said need to upgrade BIOS... well thats fine I was going to do do that anyway.

So I went to ASUS support, found what I thought was the the "latest BIOS", downloaded it, changed the file name, saved to a clean USB drive, used the bios flash button to update.
After about 10 min, system restarted etc... took forever too go through boot... saw the ROG logo at least, and the words hit "f2 or del to enter setup":... _(which I tried to but it did not go into UEFI)_ then screen went dark again, and the code finally rested on "0d"

Done more searching, found this thread. found the 0902 BIOS Update that Elmor posted on page 83. Downloaded and used it to update BIOS using the BIOS flash button again.

Went much faster this time.... Once again saw the ROG logo, and I was able to "hit f2 or del" to enter UEFI, this time it actually did go into the UEFI.

I've read most everything from page 83 to here _(currently the last page 106)_... I've seen several cautions pointed out even with this newest BIOS update, about watching the voltages. But most people is just talking about OCing.
*
Ok, here's my question:*

What is a *SAFE* voltage settings for the CPU and RAM?

I have not tried to boot into windows 10 yet, but looking at the info shown in the BIOS:

My *1700x* running at stock 3400mhz, with voltage set to *AUTO* is currently sitting at 1.460v.... which seems high to me.... but I've seen it spike to over *1.5v*









If I change to manual voltage, what would be *SAFE* voltage settings just to run at stock speeds for the time being??

CPU Core Voltage 1.35v??
CPU SOC (VDDSOC) voltage *??* - Running on Auto is currently at 0.914v

DRAM voltage running on AUTO is currently 1.199v

forgot to add that my RAM is
G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 3000 (PC4 24000) Model F4-3000C15Q-32GRK
Timing 15-15-15-35

*
Any Help is Much Appreciated!
~Thanks*


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I'd avoid using a high SOC (1.25V) for now. This voltage rail supplies multiple signaling stages, some of which end up overdriven when it is increased. The lower you can get away with running it, the better. That also means memory purchasing should be kept conservative enough to keep the SOC at low voltage.


Good to know, thx.

The default with 902 was 1.05v on my board and with 803 it was 0.96v


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> *Hey all, first post.*
> 
> Just received my Crosshair VI Hero today, got my system built, tried to fire it up... got Q Code 68....
> 
> Looked in the manual, no code listed for 68... went online saw one or two people posting about it, said need to upgrade BIOS... well thats fine I was going to do do that anyway.
> 
> So I went to ASUS support, found what I thought was the the "latest BIOS", downloaded it, changed the file name, saved to a clean USB drive, used the bios flash button to update.
> After about 10 min, system restarted etc... took forever too go through boot... saw the ROG logo at least, and the words hit "f2 or del to enter setup":... _(which I tried to but it did not go into UEFI)_ then screen went dark again, and the code finally rested on "0d"
> 
> Done more searching, found this thread. found the 0902 BIOS Update that Elmor posted on page 83. Downloaded and used it to update BIOS using the BIOS flash button again.
> 
> Went much faster this time.... Once again saw the ROG logo, and I was able to "hit f2 or del" to enter UEFI, this time it actually did go into the UEFI.
> 
> I've read most everything from page 83 to here _(currently the last page 106)_... I've seen several cautions pointed out even with this newest BIOS update, about watching the voltages. But most people is just talking about OCing.
> *
> Ok, here's my question:*
> 
> What is a *SAFE* voltage settings for the CPU and RAM?
> 
> I have not tried to boot into windows 10 yet, but looking at the info shown in the BIOS:
> 
> My *1700x* running at stock 3400mhz, with voltage set to *AUTO* is currently sitting at 1.460v.... which seems high to me.... but I've seen it spike to over *1.5v*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I change to manual voltage, what would be *SAFE* voltage settings just to run at stock speeds for the time being??
> 
> CPU Core Voltage 1.35v??
> CPU SOC (VDDSOC) voltage *??* - Running on Auto is currently at 0.914v
> 
> DRAM voltage running on AUTO is currently 1.199v
> 
> forgot to add that my RAM is
> G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 3000 (PC4 24000) Model F4-3000C15Q-32GRK
> Timing 15-15-15-35
> 
> *
> Any Help is Much Appreciated!
> ~Thanks*


High voltage at stock with Auto settings is normal with Ryzen. The voltage will actually go down in use.

You have 1.35v RAM so you'll need to set it manually. The memory controller can handle around 1.4v. Note that most RAM kits aren't hitting their advertised speeds due to the immaturity of the platform. You might only be able to get 2400 or 2666 speeds (if you can't get the full 3000 speed you may not need the full 1.35v). This will be fixed by more BIOS updates.

Typical overclocks are 3.8-4.0GHz with Ryzen. Maximum recommended CPU voltage when overclocking is 1.4v or thereabouts for 24/7 operation. AMD thinks that around 1.45v is the point where CPU longevity will be impacted - again, for 24/7 operation. Spiking temporarily to/over that won't significantly impact longevity.

Your voltages are normal for Auto settings.


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> WARNING: BIOS 0902 seems to be falsely reporting very low CPU temps. Currently peaking at 38°C when doing Prime95 v28.10 torture test with my custom water cooling loop. That would normally be good news, but I know it's actually running close to 20° hotter than that. It's a good thing I have my fans at 70% duty cycle by default or my CPU might be shutting itself down by now.


Mhhh. With 902 under prime mine shows 80c - so doesn't seem to be a common misreading


----------



## Cata79

my 1700 idles at 21 degrees on 902, which is impossible with ambient temperature at 23-24. I am sure that temperature readings are messed up. It doesn't affect me as I'm controlling the vents manually through corsair link, but will affect people that are using temp-based profiles for coolers.


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> High voltage at stock with Auto settings is normal with Ryzen. The voltage will actually go down in use.
> 
> You have 1.35v RAM so you'll need to set it manually. The memory controller can handle around 1.4v. Note that most RAM kits aren't hitting their advertised speeds due to the immaturity of the platform. You might only be able to get 2400 or 2666 speeds (if you can't get the full 3000 speed you may not need the full 1.35v). This will be fixed by more BIOS updates.
> 
> Typical overclocks are 3.8-4.0GHz with Ryzen. Maximum recommended CPU voltage when overclocking is 1.4v or thereabouts for 24/7 operation. AMD thinks that around 1.45v is the point where CPU longevity will be impacted - again, for 24/7 operation. Spiking temporarily to/over that won't significantly impact longevity.
> 
> Your voltages are normal for Auto settings.


*
Hi MNMadman,*
Yes, this ram is 1.35v so i've changed that manually like you said. And I did set the speed up to 2666, and it seems to be running fine thus far. There isn't a 3000mhz setting for the Ram, there is a 2988mhz or something like that listed though. I may try that later, if not, then I may turn the voltage down a bit.
I did know that most people were still having issues with the rams speed missing their mark. Thats ok for now as long as it does work, hopefully they get this fixed in the coming weeks.

Ok, so i guess I'll set the CPU voltage back to AUTO for the time being. I may OC it some later on, right now I just want to get everything up and working.

I did get it to boot into windows 10... so that a big improvement over my 1st boot.

*~Thanks for the Reply and Info!*


----------



## andrejse

Hey...

Anyone else having problems with fans in 0902 BIOS?

I am using Kraken x62 for CPU and two case fans connected to Casefan1 and 2 connectors.

Was previously running 5803 and both casefan1 and 2 were adjustable from 0-100% rpm (they stopped spinning in silent mode) but since 0902, they are running very loud. Adjusting speed with Qfan in windows does not work (if i run Qfan tuning it reports fan range from 1103-1116RPM) Qfan in BIOS is allowing some adjustment, but minimum rpm for fan 1 is 20% and for fan2 60%!

Is this just BIOS problem or is there something i could do?

A quick question regarding Qcodes... What are they supposed to show after windows is booted? i have seen code 24,40 and 44 but can't find what they mean.

Thanks and best of luck to all early adopters


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejse*
> 
> Hey...
> 
> Anyone else having problems with fans in 0902 BIOS?
> 
> I am using Kraken x62 for CPU and two case fans connected to Casefan1 and 2 connectors.
> 
> Was previously running 5803 and both casefan1 and 2 were adjustable from 0-100% rpm (they stopped spinning in silent mode) but since 0902, they are running very loud. Adjusting speed with Qfan in windows does not work (if i run Qfan tuning it reports fan range from 1103-1116RPM) Qfan in BIOS is allowing some adjustment, but minimum rpm for fan 1 is 20% and for fan2 60%!
> 
> Is this just BIOS problem or is there something i could do?
> 
> A quick question regarding Qcodes... What are they supposed to show after windows is booted? i have seen code 24,40 and 44 but can't find what they mean.
> 
> Thanks and best of luck to all early adopters


I have set the fans to manual in the BIOS and that seems to be working fine, though with my CPU showing temps that are lower than they should be (idle at 14°C, Prime95 at 38°C - bug in 0902 BIOS that only affects some), they aren't running as fast as they should be.

I have the same Q-code question -- mine has shown 24 and 44 when fully booted, but I want to know what it _should_ be showing.


----------



## arang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Mhhh. With 902 under prime mine shows 80c - so doesn't seem to be a common misreading


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> WARNING: BIOS 0902 seems to be falsely reporting very low CPU temps. Currently peaking at 38°C when doing Prime95 v28.10 torture test with my custom water cooling loop. That would normally be good news, but I know it's actually running close to 20° hotter than that. It's a good thing I have my fans at 70% duty cycle by default or my CPU might be shutting itself down by now.


so do i, i wrote this issue too, but not feedback my temp 25~ even 0C
this happens when change ratio, default setting not occur
so i rollbak previou firmware, cause my cooler slowly worked at lower temp
i hope next firm fixed


----------



## Mandarb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> That's exactly the memory kit I got for my new build. The thing is I have to wait a few weeks before I get all the parts: mobo, CPU and memory so I won't be able to give any insight about this matter until then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep following this thread with rapturous attention, though


Haha, volunteer guineapigs to the front! ^^
Although I'll be holding off on OCing for another 1-2 BIOS revisions until the worst quirks have been ironed out.

In case you want to cringe, I built my current PC six years ago and I will be livestreaming the building of my new Ryzen machine on Sunday. Can follow me on twitch.tv/therconjair (yeah, shameless plug).


----------



## GalaxyDrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> Hey guys, my Crosshair VI finally arrived. Now, I read through the information provided by Elmor in the OP.
> 
> I'm a bit confused by single and dual rank memory, how do I spot what type of memory I have?
> 
> I have this memory set: G.Skill Trident Z F4-3200C14D-32GTZ
> 
> Does anybody happen to know what type it is and what RAM modules it uses? Couldn't find any info on it so far... ^^


I pre-ordered on first day and still no mb.

Grats on getting yours, but curious as to where you ordered it from?


----------



## MvGoater

I personally got mine from Newegg, I ordered it yesterday when it came in stock for an hour or so. Should be to the doorstep by Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Mandarb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GalaxyDrifter*
> 
> I pre-ordered on first day and still no mb.
> 
> Grats on getting yours, but curious as to where you ordered it from?


Probably don't know it, I'm from Switzerland and ordered from www.digitec.ch as soon as orders went live. Was a rollercoaster:
Went from 2.3.17 to middle of March, then 5-7 days, counting down to 1-2 days, jumped back up to 5-7 days. Then end of March. And half a day later it went to in stock and I received it a day later.
Sales rep wrote ASUS had delivery issues. Also seems to be the first shipment to ever arrive in Switzerland.

*Different question*: where is the sticker that I can check my MB revision on? What do I need to look for?


----------



## MNMadman

Success! Finally able to use the DDR4-3200 setting in the BIOS with a 100MHz BCLK/REFCLK on the 0902 BIOS. So now the CPU is at 3.8GHz and the RAM is at 3200. Restarts work okay with these speeds, but we'll have to wait and see if it works on cold boots. Currently in the middle of an eight-hour RealBench stress test run with the new RAM speed.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> *Different question*: where is the sticker that I can check my MB revision on? What do I need to look for?


All retail boards are Rev 1.03. It's printed on the board right under the CROSSHAIR VI HERO logo, right above the second x16 PCIe slot.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Success! Finally able to use the DDR4-3200 setting in the BIOS with a 100MHz BCLK/REFCLK on the 0902 BIOS. So now the CPU is at 3.8GHz and the RAM is at 3200. Restarts work okay with these speeds, but we'll have to wait and see if it works on cold boots. Currently in the middle of an eight-hour RealBench stress test run with the new RAM speed.


When you're finished cooking...Could you post a Cinebench R15 score? I'd like to see a normal 3.8 / 3200 daily driver OS score


----------



## matc

Anyone know is the g skill 3200 cl14 2x16gb is single or dual rank and are these samsung chips Also? Would I be better going for the 2x8gb cl14 3200 g skill memory to start?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## one111

Annyone can duplicate this system crash in win10?Some people have this issue with b350 and x370 from asus:

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=167605


----------



## GalaxyDrifter

Is there any Asus Windows software that is useful, or should everything be handled in the Bios?

Similar question, is any of the Windows software to be avoided?


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Coukd you test your temps after 30 minutes if prime? - that would be easier to compare.
> 
> How your Eisbaer mounted?


I did a quick test with 15min prime not much time to spare atm.

Maxed out at 70°C with the 2 fans spinning at 1750 RPM. Seems okayish.

I mounted it using the AM4 kit which I bought as soon as it was available. Turned out there were problems with the new backplate and so I got an extra set of washers from alphacool that are included with the later kits.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Alright guys, we finally got the bios which prevents the bricking from happening. I still recommend playing it safe on the CPU SOC Voltage, something like 1.15V should be good on this and work for any DRAM frequency. Remember to go defaults or lower on the CPU SOC Voltage before flashing (or use USB BIOS Flashback).
> 
> C6H 0902
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback guys, please help spread the word!


will this fix an already bricked board with bios flashback?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> will this fix an already bricked board with bios flashback?


If the board already has the issue, you will need to RMA it. The 0902 build simply prevents the situation from occurring.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If the board already has the issue, you will need to RMA it. The 0902 build simply prevents the situation from occurring.


tried to talk to asus support multiple times, got nothing constructive out of them.

this thread with the 0902 bios from Elmor and your answer is the most constructive information I got from Asus since Monday.

Now I'm torn as to stay with Asus' horrific customer service and supposedly fixed awesome board, or swap to Gigabyte...


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> tried to talk to asus support multiple times, got nothing constructive out of them.
> 
> this thread with the 0902 bios from Elmor and your answer is the most constructive information I got from Asus since Monday.
> 
> Now I'm torn as to stay with Asus' horrific customer service and supposedly fixed awesome board, or swap to Gigabyte...


Yeah feel the same. If it wasn't for Raja and Elmor here I would have lost hope already, kinda depends on how smooth the RMA thing is going.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Alright guys, we finally got the bios which prevents the bricking from happening. I still recommend playing it safe on the CPU SOC Voltage, something like 1.15V should be good on this and work for any DRAM frequency. Remember to go defaults or lower on the CPU SOC Voltage before flashing (or use USB BIOS Flashback).
> 
> C6H 0902
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback guys, please help spread the word!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If the board already has the issue, you will need to RMA it. The 0902 build simply prevents the situation from occurring.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Yeah feel the same. If it wasn't for Raja and Elmor here I would have lost hope already, kinda depends on how smooth the RMA thing is going.


Ok, to be honest, I'd like to stay with Asus. I only want a new board shipped from Asus asap. Giving your customer no information for 72 hours and then telling them to RMA it through the retailer when it is in stock nowhere requires a lot of time and effort for a customer that is already disappointed. Just get me a new board cross shipped and we forget this farce. It's called "customer service" after all.


----------



## one111

I think i will buy asrock,right now alot of guy have problem with am4 asus:

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=167605

https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/threads/am4-b350-x370-black-screen-crash-thread.18772316/


----------



## SuicideReign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuicideReign*
> 
> I am/was using an nvme drive, took it out, same thing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuicideReign*
> 
> So, I had made it through with no bricks just fine, updated to the new bios a few hours ago. My experience was also that my overclock had to be dropped to be stable, but that was fine. All along I've had issues where no matter what I couldn't push the memory strap above 2400mhz or the clock above 110. Upping either of those gives boot loop until it resets to defaults.
> Well after a few hours of running new bios fine, I check temps and see that they're ludicrous, bouncing between 0 and 12 degrees Celsius.
> I reboot into bios to check, same thing. I decide to do a full shutdown and then a restart. Infinite loop, gets past post, but then gets stuck on error code 0d.
> No matter what can't get past it. Flashback to bios 5803, same issue. Reseat dimms, pull CMOS battery, nothing. Same issue.
> 
> Current state is it boots to post fine, green LED, gets to code B4 and brings up splash screen, hitting del or f2 gets me nowhere, eventually it moved to code 99, then 0d. At 0d, splash screen goes away, screen goes black and it sits on code 0d. Am I screwed?


Just a bump since I posted this right around midnight ish my time, any idea what's going on from Elmor or Raja?


----------



## BoMbY

Okay, I just got a second C6H. Wish me luck ...


----------



## fanboynz

I'm considering getting this board, Just a question about AM3/AM4 cooler compatibility. I'm using a Corsair h100 v2, can it work with the motherboard without waiting on corsair to release the AM4 brackets?


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Okay, I just got a second C6H. Wish me luck ...


Fingers crossed


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Coukd you test your temps after 30 minutes if prime? - that would be easier to compare.
> 
> How your Eisbaer mounted?
> 
> 
> 
> I mounted it using the AM4 kit which I bought as soon as it was available. Turned out there were problems with the new backplate and so I got an extra set of washers from alphacool that are included with the later kits.
Click to expand...

Interesting. My set AM4 mounting came without washer that's why I use AM3 as a precaution.

Can you elaborate on the washers:

Same type/thickness than the ones that came with the cooler?

How many do I need and where do I need to put them?

Since I have an Eisbaer and Silent loop I have spare washers


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fanboynz*
> 
> I'm considering getting this board, Just a question about AM3/AM4 cooler compatibility. I'm using a Corsair h100 v2, can it work with the motherboard without waiting on corsair to release the AM4 brackets?


Doesn't this cooler use the same default "clamp" stuff the AMD box coolers use?


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Interesting. My set AM4 mounting came without washer that's why I use AM3 as a precaution.
> 
> Can you elaborate on the washers:
> 
> Same type/thickness than the ones that came with the cooler?
> 
> How many do I need and where do I need to put them?
> 
> Since I have an Eisbaer and Silent loop I have spare washers


Nah they are a little bit on the thick side







essentially the make up for the extra height the backplate threads provide compared to the AM3 ones. I can try to get a picture or measure later.


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> IMG_20170311_122027336.jpg 2250k .jpg file
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Interesting. My set AM4 mounting came without washer that's why I use AM3 as a precaution.
> 
> Can you elaborate on the washers:
> 
> Same type/thickness than the ones that came with the cooler?
> 
> How many do I need and where do I need to put them?
> 
> Since I have an Eisbaer and Silent loop I have spare washers
> 
> 
> 
> Nah they are a little bit on the thick side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> essentially the make up for the extra height the backplate threads provide compared to the AM3 ones. I can try to get a picture or measure later.
Click to expand...

K, thx. I will try to put my AM4 and 3 backplate next to one another to see the difference


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Good to know, thx.
> 
> The default with 902 was 1.05v on my board and with 803 it was 0.96v


Its corrected by elmor. Its save up to 1.25v However go as low as possible for your oc or post Ram.. I had mine on 1.2 - 1.25 from day one. With new bios able to post with 1v with 3200mhz ram

edit: got sometimes a cold boot loop, eventually set vsoc on offset +0.10 with success!


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Alright guys, we finally got the bios which prevents the bricking from happening. I still recommend playing it safe on the CPU SOC Voltage, something like 1.15V should be good on this and work for any DRAM frequency. Remember to go defaults or lower on the CPU SOC Voltage before flashing (or use USB BIOS Flashback).
> 
> C6H 0902
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback guys, please help spread the word!


You guys keep mentioning 1.2 or so on the CPU SOC Voltage. However, on auto with my 1700X on the Prime X370 Pro, I get 0.950. Any idea why that would be so different?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> You guys keep mentioning 1.2 or so on the CPU SOC Voltage. However, on auto with my 1700X on the Prime X370 Pro, I get 0.950. Any idea why that would be so different?


No need to set higher then auto (0.95-1v) if you dont need it. However some need it set higher for booting with higher ram freq. And some need to set higher for a cold boot with higher ram freq!


----------



## SpecChum

Is the any evidence that an 1800x can handle higher RAM speeds or lower SOC voltage for a certain speed?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Is the any evidence that an 1800x can handle higher RAM speeds or lower SOC voltage for a certain speed?


Be more specific on your certain speed ??


----------



## egandt

People seem to be having RAM issues in general since I have 4x16 (64GB), and using 0902 BIOS I wanted to post my findings.

I have the kit: G.SKILL TridentZ Series 64GB (4 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3466 (PC4 27700) Intel Z170 Platform Desktop Memory Model F4-3466C16Q-64GTZSW

Which is 18,16,16,16,38 rated, which is very good for 16GB Sticks at 1.35V

CPU SOC: 1.18 (I need to try to bring this down to 1.15, but again 4 Sticks)
DRAM Voltage: 1.37 (needs the extra 0.02), which seems fair with 4 sticks and a new platform
DDR4-3200
I have the boot voltage also set to 1.37 otherwise it would not post.

I have the CPU an 1800X running at 3900, although that seems to have nothing to do with RAM speed from what I've seen. I was hoping for slightly tighter timings than I'm doing, but that will have to wait.

ERIC


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Be more specific on your certain speed ??


0.0Mhz - Don't have a board yet









I was just wondering if, maybe, part of the binning process, and justification of the 1800x much higher price was maybe a higher binned memory controller.

EDIT: IE can the 1800x handle higher memory clocks and maybe a lower SOC than a 1700.


----------



## egandt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> 0.0Mhz - Don't have a board yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just wondering if, maybe, part of the binning process, and justification of the 1800x much higher price was maybe a higher binned memory controller.
> 
> EDIT: IE can the 1800x handle higher memory clocks and maybe a lower SOC than a 1700.


To be fair so far there seems very little to recommend the 1800X over a 1700X or 1700 if you are overclocking. I bought the 1800X pre-release and was not concerned about the price difference, kind of been planning this for the last year, but would not have bought it I was doing a build today, I'd have gone withe 1700x personally, though there seems like no real world overclocking difference between the 1700 and 1700x in what the processor can handle.

ERIC


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> Haha, volunteer guineapigs to the front! ^^
> Although I'll be holding off on OCing for another 1-2 BIOS revisions until the worst quirks have been ironed out.
> 
> In case you want to cringe, I built my current PC six years ago and I will be livestreaming the building of my new Ryzen machine on Sunday. Can follow me on twitch.tv/therconjair (yeah, shameless plug).


We complain a lot, but deep down we love fiddling around like guinea pigs, that's for sure








I'm gonna follow you on Twitch (I'm Jackaluichi over there) and hopefully I'll be able to see your streaming session









See ya!


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> No need to set higher then auto (0.95-1v) if you dont need it. However some need it set higher for booting with higher ram freq. And some need to set higher for a cold boot with higher ram freq!


Thanks. Today, I am going to pick up a 1700 non x with a Prime B350 Plus. However, I could also do a MSI B350 Tomahawk or maybe even spend a few more dollars and get a Pro Carbon or another Prime X370 Pro. It is for my work machine and I am replacing the FX 8350 and MSI 970 Gaming that I am using in it right now. What is your opinion on those board choices? (Microcenter trip here shortly.)

Edit: Crap, looks like they have no Pro Carbons left so it is between those other 3 boards.


----------



## one111

I have prime plus and i have stability issues random or i can get to crash everytime when i run this benchmark:

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=167605


----------



## SuicideReign

Just wanted to let people in the same situation know, I finally fixed my issue involving board getting past POST only to stall on a black screen with code 0d. It seems to be storage related. For me it wasn't the nvme drive, but the external USB drives I had plugged in and powered on. Turned off power to them, rebooted, board failed to post , finally, self rebooted and was fine.


----------



## majestynl

*Below some info for users who need it!*



*Speed:* 4000Mhz
*Vcore:* 1.4v
*VDDSoc:* Offset mode + 0.12 ( currently hovering between 1.09v - 1.112v)
*Ram Freq:* 3200Mhz
*Ram volt:* 1.35v
*Dram Timings:* 14 14 14 14 34
*LLC:* Auto / Level 3 is also working
*Temps:* 38-42c on IDLE / 64-73c on full LOAD
*CPU:* Ryzen 1800x
*RAM:* G Skill TridentZ RGB / 2x8GB / F4-3200C14D-16GTZR (Samsung B-Die)
*Cooling:* AiO / Kraken x62
*Bios:* 0902


----------



## warpedsoul

I bought my RAM set before I fully understood RAM Speeds and timings. I bought the TridentZ F4-3600C17D-16GTZR. I didn't realize their was a C16 version of the 3600. With the RAM I bought, should I still be able to get 3200 at 14-14-14-34 timings? I haven't received my board yet to test.


----------



## Nekronata

Seems my 2nd board is a brick now too. Current 90x bios on it, then it suddenly crashed and restated today and won't boot any OS any more. Either the screen stays blank after uefi or it says that it could not verify a file with the code 0xc0000428.

Resetting the bios won't help, reflashing bios too. Tryed another sad with a Windows 10 that I used to test the board before building it into the PC, same.
It even dose it on my windows install USB sticks. Disabling EFI for boot and only legacy still results in the same.

Also deleted EFI keys and let it sit without power for an hour.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> *Below some info for users who need it!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Speed:* 4000Mhz
> *Vcore:* 1.4v
> *VDDSoc:* Offset mode + 0.12 ( currently hovering between 1.09v - 1.112v)
> *Ram Freq:* 3200Mhz
> *Ram volt:* 1.35v
> *Dram Timings:* 14 14 14 14 34
> *LLC:* Auto / Level 3 is also working
> *Temps:* 38-42c on IDLE / 64-73c on full LOAD
> *CPU:* Ryzen 1800x
> *RAM:* G Skill TridentZ RGB / 2x8GB / F4-3200C14D-16GTZR (Samsung B-Die)
> *Cooling:* AiO / Kraken x62
> *Bios:* 0902
> Awesome, thanks for sharing the detailed settings, that's really helpful!


----------



## icyeye

sry,is there a way to update a BIOS via Bios UEFI or...?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nekronata*
> 
> Seems my 2nd board is a brick now too. Current 90x bios on it, then it suddenly crashed and restated today and won't boot any OS any more. Either the screen stays blank after uefi or it says that it could not verify a file with the code 0xc0000428.
> 
> Resetting the bios won't help, reflashing bios too. Tryed another sad with a Windows 10 that I used to test the board before building it into the PC, same.
> It even dose it on my windows install USB sticks. Disabling EFI for boot and only legacy still results in the same.
> 
> Also deleted EFI keys and let it sit without power for an hour.


*Pls dont call it bricked so fast!* Probarly nothing to do with your mobo. Check your clock and date in bios, then recover the windows boot (CD/USB)
or google, their al lot people fixing this small issue rapidly!


----------



## Nekronata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> *Pls dont call it bricked so fast!* Probarly nothing to do with your mobo. Check your clock and date in bios, then recover the windows boot (CD/USB)
> or google, their al lot people fixing this small issue rapidly!


Didn't you read, I reseted and reflashing the board, no overclock! Also it won't boot from anything, so no possible way to apply an of the fixes you find on Google, since for all of them you need to be able to boot from something.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> sry,is there a way to update a BIOS via Bios UEFI or...?


Sure! Go to tab "Tools" there you find " ASUS EZ Flash 3 Utility"


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nekronata*
> 
> Didn't you read, I reserved and reflashing the board, no overclock!


Nobody says you OC... im just saying 0xc0000428 has noting to do with your mobo. Its a failing driver signature used by the bootmanager!


----------



## Tremolo773

after the 0902 update i cant change fan speeds from asus software ai suit anymore.
they are working at full speed. when i try to fan tuning from the software nothing happens all fan speed calibration graphics are disabled now. i tried to reinstall the software it is no use.
changed the bios settings from the qfan section it didnt helped either. it happened after the bios update. @Elmor


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Sure! Go to tab "Tools" there you find " ASUS EZ Flash 3 Utility"


tt.didn't noticed that TAB. needed to scroll it via arrow key. ty


----------



## BoMbY

I guess that's not too bad: http://valid.x86.fr/vj2t8c

Currently I still have the vCore set to auto in the BIOS. I'm not sure at what it actually runs, and the memory seems to be almost at the max. with these settings.


----------



## Nekronata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Nobody says you OC... im just saying 0xc0000428 has noting to do with your mobo. Its a failing driver signature used by the bootmanager!


Please read what I wrote. 2 ssds, alone wont boot, each alone, same for my USB install stick. Everything unplugged but the drive I tested alone. The stick boots fine on my laptop and the ssds also boot in it but then of course blue screen since it's an Intel laptop. So the bootloader's are all fine.
They all just don't work in this motherboard!
For ****s sake, I can't even boot a lonely windows setup with 0 drives connected, same error.

But if your so sure it's not the board, why do the bootloader's work somewhere else and why won't it boot anything?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColDUK*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> Hoping someone here might be able to help. I have the Asus C6H and 2 x 8GB G.Skill 3200 CL14 RAM. I've tried all of the various BIOS versions that appear to have been released and read through this thread from start to end.
> 
> Currently flashed to BIOS 0902 and (as with the other BIOSes) i get *q code 0d*.
> 
> I've tried switching RAM slots, using just a single stick/both sticks/no sticks. with no sticks i get q code 46.
> 
> Any thoughts very welcome


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I'm having the exact same issue.
> 
> I have F4-3200C14D-16GTZ.
> 
> I have tried every slot, with each dimm on it's own. Then tested on UEFI 0902 and 5803. I have tried CLR CMOS, Retry button, Reset and Safe boot.
> 
> I have no devices plugged in other than CPU/RAM/GPU. Using Archon SB-E X2.
> 
> I get Q-Code 46 without any RAM and 0d with it. The Q-LED for CPU is green, RAM is stuck on yellow in all by attempts.
> 
> This model of RAM is on QVL, can't be both sticks are faulty. Planning to get RAM tested at local computer shop.


ColDUK , check if you had the yellow Q-LED for RAM with 0d on Q-CODE display. If so in my case my G.Skill RAM was faulty







.

Picked up some CMK8GX4M2A2400C14 _and_ my Ryzen rig has risen!







.

Currently doing a Win 7 Pro x64 UEFI install, my ISO with integrated USB drivers for X370 has worked







. The method I'm using for UEFI install of Win 7 is similar to what I used on my M7R, I will be adding info in my Ryzen Essential info thread.

I'm so glad for the Q-LED/Q-CODE system on the mobo, as even when posting normally it takes quite a bit time longer than my i5/Z97 to post, so at least by viewing those you know what is going on.

I have opted for UEFI 0902, even though Amazon are great on swapout they currently show no stock of C6H.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> ColDUK , check if you had the yellow Q-LED for RAM with 0d on Q-CODE display. If so in my case my G.Skill RAM was faulty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Picked up some CMK8GX4M2A2400C14 _and_ my Ryzen rig has risen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Glad to know you are up and running!!!!


----------



## Mandarb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpedsoul*
> 
> I bought my RAM set before I fully understood RAM Speeds and timings. I bought the TridentZ F4-3600C17D-16GTZR. I didn't realize their was a C16 version of the 3600. With the RAM I bought, should I still be able to get 3200 at 14-14-14-34 timings? I haven't received my board yet to test.


3200MHz and CL14 comes down to 4.375ms switching time.
3600MHz and CL17 comes down to 4.722ms switching time.
So no, afraid not.

P.S.: Even 3600MHz CL16 would be 4.444ms, thus slower than 3200MHz CL14.


----------



## nycgtr

Anyone else freezing on this bios? My pc freezes within 30 mins everytime. Doesn't matter oced or not.'

Noticed if cpu soc is changed to anything other than auto. Temps get messed up


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> *Below some info for users who need it!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Speed:* 4000Mhz
> *Vcore:* 1.4v
> *VDDSoc:* Offset mode + 0.12 ( currently hovering between 1.09v - 1.112v)
> *Ram Freq:* 3200Mhz
> *Ram volt:* 1.35v
> *Dram Timings:* 14 14 14 14 34
> *LLC:* Auto / Level 3 is also working
> *Temps:* 38-42c on IDLE / 64-73c on full LOAD
> *CPU:* Ryzen 1800x
> *RAM:* G Skill TridentZ RGB / 2x8GB / F4-3200C14D-16GTZR (Samsung B-Die)
> *Cooling:* AiO / Kraken x62
> *Bios:* 0902


Thanks,









What is CPU soc at? or is it the same as VDD soc?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is CPU soc at? or is it the same as VDD soc?


YW







...yep


----------



## arang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Anyone else freezing on this bios? My pc freezes within 30 mins everytime. Doesn't matter oced or not.'
> 
> Noticed if cpu soc is changed to anything other than auto. Temps get messed up


in my case, cpu ratio is changed to anything other than auto Temps get messed up


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Glad to know you are up and running!!!!


Cheers







, was frustrating last night for sure.

I'm very meticulous when doing a build and was first time I'd had a non post situation. Spent an hour or so double checking things and couldn't solve it. So didn't want the G.Skill to be the issue, as was looking forward to trying those out for tweaking. TBH didn't even want the C6H to be dud, as sourcing that currently is a mare.

My SOC voltage is pretty low at UEFI defaults 0.784V - 0.828V (yet to try out the DMM read points)







.


Spoiler: UEFI Main/Ex.Tweak










The Corsair LPX 2x4GB is defaulting to 2133MHz, even though 2400MHz. It is rated as C14 @ 1.2V on Corsair site, is SS, hoping later can get something more out of it with some tweaking, whilst I wait for another set of G.Skill.


Spoiler: UEFI SPD Info







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> *Below some info for users who need it!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Speed:* 4000Mhz
> *Vcore:* 1.4v
> *VDDSoc:* Offset mode + 0.12 ( currently hovering between 1.09v - 1.112v)
> *Ram Freq:* 3200Mhz
> *Ram volt:* 1.35v
> *Dram Timings:* 14 14 14 14 34
> *LLC:* Auto / Level 3 is also working
> *Temps:* 38-42c on IDLE / 64-73c on full LOAD
> *CPU:* Ryzen 1800x
> *RAM:* G Skill TridentZ RGB / 2x8GB / F4-3200C14D-16GTZR (Samsung B-Die)
> *Cooling:* AiO / Kraken x62
> *Bios:* 0902


Nice







, cheers for share and +rep







. Should doing some OC'ing very soon on my setup







.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egandt*
> 
> I have the kit: G.SKILL TridentZ Series 64GB (4 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3466 (PC4 27700) Intel Z170 Platform Desktop Memory Model F4-3466C16Q-64GTZSW
> 
> Which is 18,16,16,16,38 rated, which is very good for 16GB Sticks at 1.35V
> 
> CPU SOC: 1.18 (I need to try to bring this down to 1.15, but again 4 Sticks)
> DRAM Voltage: 1.37 (needs the extra 0.02), which seems fair with 4 sticks and a new platform
> DDR4-3200
> I have the boot voltage also set to 1.37 otherwise it would not post.


That's pretty much the toughest ram configuration you could have at the moment. Even 2x16 3200 (what I have, cas 14) is hard to get running at higher speeds. Are you actually running it at 3200 and successfully booting into the OS?


----------



## ColDUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> ColDUK , check if you had the yellow Q-LED for RAM with 0d on Q-CODE display. If so in my case my G.Skill RAM was faulty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Picked up some CMK8GX4M2A2400C14 _and_ my Ryzen rig has risen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Currently doing a Win 7 Pro x64 UEFI install, my ISO with integrated USB drivers for X370 has worked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The method I'm using for UEFI install of Win 7 is similar to what I used on my M7R, I will be adding info in my Ryzen Essential info thread.
> 
> I'm so glad for the Q-LED/Q-CODE system on the mobo, as even when posting normally it takes quite a bit time longer than my i5/Z97 to post, so at least by viewing those you know what is going on.
> 
> I have opted for UEFI 0902, even though Amazon are great on swapout they currently show no stock of C6H.


Thanks for the follow-up on this gupsterg; really helpful.

I suspected that the RAM was probably faulty, although disappointed that its both sticks. I've ordered a replacement set which i hope will work and I'll return this batch. Will update in a few days when I've received and tested. If these don't work i guess i will need to change to a completely different brand, despite these being on the QVL

EDIT: - One question, what made you go for the very different RAM modules rather than simply getting another set of the G.Skill? Was it because the ones you got are proven to work by others?


----------



## TyCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Could be, Silicon lottery has some numbers for what they are getting atm:
> 
> Ryzen 7 1700
> It's presumed all CPUs go to 3.7 GHz
> 93% can do 3.8GHz @ 1.376V
> 70% can do 3.9GHz @ 1.408V
> 20% can do 4.0GHz @ 1.440V
> 
> Ryzen 7 1700X
> It's presumed all CPUs go to 3.8 GHz
> 77% can do 3.9GHz @ 1.392V
> 33% can do 4.0GHz @ 1.424V
> 
> Ryzen 7 1800X
> It's presumed all CPUs go to 3.8 GHz
> 97% can do 3.9GHz @ 1.376V
> 67% can do 4.0GHz @ 1.408V
> 20% can do 4.1GHz @ 1.440V


Thanks for those numbers. Making me feel pretty good about my 1800X @ 4.1 GHz without much trouble! Probably helps that I have a NH-D15 cooler and a big cool case.

This also shows that the 1700 is an absolute steal of a deal, I must say.


----------



## BoMbY

Is it possible the DIMM sockets aren't that great? I just slightly moved my case while the system was running, and everything crapped out after that, and the BIOS was showing only half of the RAM active, but it did show SPD information for both. I moved both DIMMs from A2/B2 to A1/B1, and now everything seems to work again.


----------



## nycgtr

So i've discovered that on this bios that freezing is rampant before windows 1607 build. I tried to update it to 1607 on a fresh install and the freezing is just random. Decided to just give up the base then update. Used windows creation media on a 1607 build already pc and no freezes. I read in one review they had issues getting the anniversary edition installed without freezes but on a different board. I was able to replicate the issue on the other crosshair with the latest bios as well.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arne Saknussemm*
> 
> When you're finished cooking...Could you post a Cinebench R15 score? I'd like to see a normal 3.8 / 3200 daily driver OS score




Parameters:
C6H 0902 BIOS
CPU: Ryzen R7 1700 @ 3823MHz (38 x 100.6 MHz)
GPU: 1080 @ 1721/5005
RAM: 3219 @ 16-16-16-16-36-2T

I could probably get the RAM timings lower as those are the settings for its rated 3600 speed, but I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Is it possible the DIMM sockets aren't that great? I just slightly moved my case while the system was running, and everything crapped out after that, and the BIOS was showing only half of the RAM active, but it did show SPD information for both. I moved both DIMMs from A2/B2 to A1/B1, and now everything seems to work again.


I think it's a little tricky to get the ram seated properly vs normal dimm slots with the hinged clips on both ends. Also who knows, the memory issues are AMD's so anything goes at this point IMO.


----------



## Typhaeon

Having a few issues (unsurprisingly) since moving to the Hero from a Crosshair V Formula. I'll ignore the memory timing stability issues until BIOSes get released, but I've got one that seems to be unique to this board, at least through the last 2 BIOS releases Elmor has posted.

I have my OS installed on a Samsung 960 Pro in the board's M.2(SOCKET3) slot. My GPU is a R9 Fury Nitro, seated in the PCIEX16/8_1 slot, and I have an Essence STX II sound card in the PCIEX1_3 slot further down on the board. The M.2 is the only new addition to this setup.

On my previous board, I was able to get my monitor, an Eizo Foris FS2735, to display [email protected] over DisplayPort, with Freesync enabled. Now, although Windows 10 properly lists all the refresh rates the monitor supports, I can't get it to display at anything higher than 60hz, at ANY resolution - the monitor loses signal until the attempted change reverts itself. This has persisted through an OS reinstall, chipset & display driver clean uninstall & replacement, and using CRU to try to force a custom resolution.

The Radeon Settings control panel shows FreeSync as "on", and the monitor is set to the proper FreeSync mode. However, the power LED on the monitor, which is supposed to illuminate red when FreeSync is on, remains its default color, and tearing is clearly visible in games (mostly owing to the locked 60hz refresh rate).

I've taken quite a few steps on the software side to try to resolve things, but I'm pretty sure this is a hardware or firmware limitation of some sort. The BIOS shows the card as running in 8x native mode, which, if the PCIe 3.0 lanes' bandwidth is shared with the M.2 slot, makes sense, but that shouldn't lock the monitor to 60hz & break FreeSync. Is there any setting I can adjust that might help get my video card to behave normally again?


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GalaxyDrifter*
> 
> I pre-ordered on first day and still no mb.
> 
> Grats on getting yours, but curious as to where you ordered it from?


I had originally intended _(and was literally about to order)_ a 6800K with Asus x99 board... _(actually had to send the board back as fedex delivered it anyway even though newegg put a recall order on the shipment)_ then I heard Ryzen was being released... so I figured what the heck I can wait a few more days... yeah well that ended up costing me nearly 3 more weeks......

So I Pre-Ordered a Crosshair VI from Amazon almost a week before the release date.... after march 2nd... it didn't ship... didn't ship.... didn't ship..... so finally I contacted Amazon to find out when I could expect it, and they told me it would probably be the *
2nd week of April







.*............ what a load!!

A *Pre-Order* is supposed to be an order made before an item is released, but is *SHIPPED* on the *RELEASE DATE*... Amazon apparently just kept taking "pre-orders" far past their initial inventory..... their reputation has dropped substantially in my eyes. I definitely won't be making any more "pre-orders" from Amazon again, and I don't think I am going to renew my prime membership when it comes back up either.

Anyway, I ended up finding a Crosshair VI board on Ebay, paid about $50 more over retail to get it too. But I needed this system up and running *asap* and I couldn't wait another month.... So I canceled my Amazon order and I just received my board that I ordered off Ebay yesterday. Got my system together, found this forum, updated to the latest beta BIOS and am now up and running.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColDUK*
> 
> Thanks for the follow-up on this gupsterg; really helpful.
> 
> I suspected that the RAM was probably faulty, although disappointed that its both sticks. I've ordered a replacement set which i hope will work and I'll return this batch. Will update in a few days when I've received and tested. If these don't work i guess i will need to change to a completely different brand, despite these being on the QVL
> 
> EDIT: - One question, what made you go for the very different RAM modules rather than simply getting another set of the G.Skill? Was it because the ones you got are proven to work by others?


No worries







. Yeah both mine also did not work







. I did think perhaps mobo dud. But as there are owners of G.Skill Trident Z 3200MHz C14 2x8GB in this thread(IIRC), with no issues; I went for another set of RAM.

TBH in the past I've never bought RAM viewing a QVL. Putting aside XMP/AMP the SPD has JEDEC standard profile, so RAM should work and all you do is manually set higher speed.

The Corsair is not on QVL. I got it as it was the only RAM I could lay my hands on in a real world local outlet to get my rig running today.

I know Amazon UK don't have my G.Skill set in stock, so will need to deal with manufacturer. So while then will use the Corsair 2x4GB 2400MHz C14 and flog later.

BTW where did you source your G.Skill from? Strange we both got dud RAM and both sticks dead.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhaeon*
> 
> Having a few issues (unsurprisingly) since moving to the Hero from a Crosshair V Formula. I'll ignore the memory timing stability issues until BIOSes get released, but I've got one that seems to be unique to this board, at least through the last 2 BIOS releases Elmor has posted.
> 
> I have my OS installed on a Samsung 960 Pro in the board's M.2(SOCKET3) slot. My GPU is a R9 Fury Nitro, seated in the PCIEX16/8_1 slot, and I have an Essence STX II sound card in the PCIEX1_3 slot further down on the board. The M.2 is the only new addition to this setup.
> 
> On my previous board, I was able to get my monitor, an Eizo Foris FS2735, to display [email protected] over DisplayPort, with Freesync enabled. Now, although Windows 10 properly lists all the refresh rates the monitor supports, I can't get it to display at anything higher than 60hz, at ANY resolution - the monitor loses signal until the attempted change reverts itself. This has persisted through an OS reinstall, chipset & display driver clean uninstall & replacement, and using CRU to try to force a custom resolution.
> 
> The Radeon Settings control panel shows FreeSync as "on", and the monitor is set to the proper FreeSync mode. However, the power LED on the monitor, which is supposed to illuminate red when FreeSync is on, remains its default color, and tearing is clearly visible in games (mostly owing to the locked 60hz refresh rate).
> 
> I've taken quite a few steps on the software side to try to resolve things, but I'm pretty sure this is a hardware or firmware limitation of some sort. The BIOS shows the card as running in 8x native mode, which, if the PCIe 3.0 lanes' bandwidth is shared with the M.2 slot, makes sense, but that shouldn't lock the monitor to 60hz & break FreeSync. Is there any setting I can adjust that might help get my video card to behave normally again?


I had the same setup with an 960 Evo SSD and my Fury X. Though I did not try FreeSync on (only enable it if needed), I had no problem running max. refresh rates. Did you try it with FreeSync off?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyCanadian*
> 
> Thanks for those numbers. Making me feel pretty good about my 1800X @ 4.1 GHz without much trouble! Probably helps that I have a NH-D15 cooler and a big cool case.
> 
> This also shows that the 1700 is an absolute steal of a deal, I must say.


Thats Great! Can you share your settings here !??


----------



## kundica

@majestynl

Did you ever get p-states OC to work? One think i noticed is that it takes a little while for it to kick in once you boot into windows.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> @majestynl
> 
> Did you ever get p-states OC to work? One think i noticed is that it takes a little while for it to kick in once you boot into windows.


Nope! Did give it also today an try with no luck... I have waited 10min.. same effect. it doesn't pas the 3200mhz with load.
The strange thing is that windows and bios is saying max speed is 4000mhz... Dont know if somebody has tried it with 4000mhz max speed?


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Nope! Did give it also today an try with no luck... I have waited 10min.. same effect. it doesn't pas the 3200mhz with load.
> The strange thing is that windows and bios is saying max speed is 4000mhz... Dont know if somebody has tried it with 4000mhz max speed?


I've pushed my 1800x over 4GHz but not my 1700x yet. I'll give it a shot after some coffee.


----------



## MaddMutt

Not sure if this has already been posted. If not then this would be nice









@Elmore

I know that you guys are working hard on getting us a working BIOS. My question on the CH VI Hero is: Could you guys please work on making Drivers and Utilities for Windows 7 ?????
There are no drivers or utilities for Windows 7/8/or 8.1 listed for download. Only Windows 10 is officially supported with drivers and utilities. Will Windows 10 drivers and utilities work for Windows 7 ??????

Thank You


----------



## nycgtr

Looks like I am only stable @ 3.8 instead of 3.9 using the same volts on this new bios, but better than brick lol


----------



## huyee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhaeon*
> 
> Having a few issues (unsurprisingly) since moving to the Hero from a Crosshair V Formula. I'll ignore the memory timing stability issues until BIOSes get released, but I've got one that seems to be unique to this board, at least through the last 2 BIOS releases Elmor has posted.
> 
> I have my OS installed on a Samsung 960 Pro in the board's M.2(SOCKET3) slot. My GPU is a R9 Fury Nitro, seated in the PCIEX16/8_1 slot, and I have an Essence STX II sound card in the PCIEX1_3 slot further down on the board. The M.2 is the only new addition to this setup.
> 
> On my previous board, I was able to get my monitor, an Eizo Foris FS2735, to display [email protected] over DisplayPort, with Freesync enabled. Now, although Windows 10 properly lists all the refresh rates the monitor supports, I can't get it to display at anything higher than 60hz, at ANY resolution - the monitor loses signal until the attempted change reverts itself. This has persisted through an OS reinstall, chipset & display driver clean uninstall & replacement, and using CRU to try to force a custom resolution.
> 
> The Radeon Settings control panel shows FreeSync as "on", and the monitor is set to the proper FreeSync mode. However, the power LED on the monitor, which is supposed to illuminate red when FreeSync is on, remains its default color, and tearing is clearly visible in games (mostly owing to the locked 60hz refresh rate).
> 
> I've taken quite a few steps on the software side to try to resolve things, but I'm pretty sure this is a hardware or firmware limitation of some sort. The BIOS shows the card as running in 8x native mode, which, if the PCIe 3.0 lanes' bandwidth is shared with the M.2 slot, makes sense, but that shouldn't lock the monitor to 60hz & break FreeSync. Is there any setting I can adjust that might help get my video card to behave normally again?


I have similar problem moving from X99. However, my monitor doesn't even show anything above 60hz anymore, but I can force a custom resolution on it. However, FreeSync is no where to be found. I suspect my case is more of a Windows + Monitor driver problem than Ryzen platform problem.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> I've pushed my 1800x over 4GHz but not my 1700x yet. I'll give it a shot after some coffee.


Great, and please share some screenshots from HWInfo please! Hope we will fiigure it out soon,
cause after everybody fix their ram issues / oc settings etc. they all want to know how to get their volt and speed lower at IDLE


----------



## ColDUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Yeah both mine also did not work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I did think perhaps mobo dud. But as there are owners of G.Skill Trident Z 3200MHz C14 2x8GB in this thread(IIRC), with no issues; I went for another set of RAM.
> 
> TBH in the past I've never bought RAM viewing a QVL. Putting aside XMP/AMP the SPD has JEDEC standard profile, so RAM should work and all you do is manually set higher speed.
> 
> The Corsair is not on QVL. I got it as it was the only RAM I could lay my hands on in a real world local outlet to get my rig running today.
> 
> I know Amazon UK don't have my G.Skill set in stock, so will need to deal with manufacturer. So while then will use the Corsair 2x4GB 2400MHz C14 and flog later.
> 
> BTW where did you source your G.Skill from? Strange we both got dud RAM and both sticks dead.


I got mine from place called Reichelt for a really decent price shipped to the UK. Price has gone up subsequently. I had ordered a replacement from the same place whilst I sorted out the return but, on the off chance it's a faulty batch, I've cancelled and just ordered some 3600 C17 from Amazon to arrive tomorrow because I lack the virtue of patience :-/

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Cuddleman

Will this motherboard run the corsair 8+8 3000 mhz memory in full speed?


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> I could probably get the RAM timings lower as those are the settings for its rated 3600 speed, but I haven't tried that yet.


Thanks MNMadman!

The RB run go OK?

Yeah....always room to tweak


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nekronata*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Nobody says you OC... im just saying 0xc0000428 has noting to do with your mobo. Its a failing driver signature used by the bootmanager!
> 
> 
> 
> Please read what I wrote. 2 ssds, alone wont boot, each alone, same for my USB install stick. Everything unplugged but the drive I tested alone. The stick boots fine on my laptop and the ssds also boot in it but then of course blue screen since it's an Intel laptop. So the bootloader's are all fine.
> They all just don't work in this motherboard!
> For ****s sake, I can't even boot a lonely windows setup with 0 drives connected, same error.
> 
> But if your so sure it's not the board, why do the bootloader's work somewhere else and why won't it boot anything?
Click to expand...

How far are you getting when your trying to boot? have you installed windows yet or are you trying to install windows at this stage? What windows are you trying to install/boot to?


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Great, and please share some screenshots from HWInfo please! Hope we will fiigure it out soon,
> cause after everybody fix their ram issues / oc settings etc. they all want to know how to get their volt and speed lower at IDLE


So it's working, but still trying to get it stable. My CPU needs a lot of voltage at 4GHz so I'm taking it slowly. Once I can get through a bench, I'll post some screenshots.


----------



## Nekronata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> How far are you getting when your trying to boot? have you installed windows yet or are you trying to install windows at this stage? What windows are you trying to install/boot to?


I can't install Windows, the stick throws the same bug. The error comes directly after the uefi.
I am making a live Linux stick ATM, but so far I couldn't boot anything at all, so I can't even install a new windows. ( Wouldn't be a big deal ATM to install a new Windows else, would be happy if I could)
And thanks for your reply


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arne Saknussemm*
> 
> Thanks MNMadman!
> 
> The RB run go OK?
> 
> Yeah....always room to tweak


No problem.

And yes, it survived all eight hours with no issues.

I'm a tinkerer and tweak-meister at heart. I didn't really need a new system, as my last build was only 15 months old. But I saw a chance to experiment with a new platform and jumped at it. Fun stuff!


----------



## Safetytrousers

I can't get a vaguely accurate temperature reading from anything with 0902.
Even Ryzen Master can't do it:


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> So it's working, but still trying to get it stable. My CPU needs a lot of voltage at 4GHz so I'm taking it slowly. Once I can get through a bench, I'll post some screenshots.


Good news! What is a lot.? I got the 1800x @ 1.4v...Are u btw on win10?


----------



## aznsniper911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> No problem.
> 
> And yes, it survived all eight hours with no issues.
> 
> I'm a tinkerer and tweak-meister at heart. I didn't really need a new system, as my last build was only 15 months old. But I saw a chance to experiment with a new platform and jumped at it. Fun stuff!


Have you gotten the timings lower?

Bought this Samsung branded ram and it's acting weird in this I input 15-15-15-35 in the bios but cpuz in windows shows 16-15-15-35.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Good news! What is a lot.? I got the 1800x @ 1.4v...Are u btw on win10?


So I can't do 4GHz stable, but power management works. I was able to get one bench in but as you can see it scores less than my processor at 3.9GHz. It probably needed more voltage but I was already at a + .10000 offset and I didn't want to push higher. I went ahead and dropped my RAM to default on the 4GHz test in order to isolate any issues. In my screenshot of the 4GHz, I opened my advance power management window to show you how it's set. This is on WIN 10.

I was able to run 3.9 on Auto voltage no problem @3200. Here are some screenshots. You can see my processor downclocks to 1946 just fine.

4GHz @ 2133
Vcore +.10000 offeset


3.9Ghz @3200
Vcore Auto


P-state page in BIOS. The screenshot is set for 3900. For 4GHz use A0


----------



## BoMbY

As soon as you change anything OC related in the BIOS, windows gets this error for every logical core:



I think you can forget to get the P-States working with OC, until there is some microcode or BIOS patch.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> As soon as you change anything OC related in the BIOS, windows gets this error for every logical core:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can forget to get the P-States working with OC, until there is some microcode or BIOS patch.


It's working. See my post directly above yours.


----------



## Motley01

Hmm, well i know exactly what's going on, and why we are having issues with BIOS, on Asus and all other boards as well.

Its because AND has failed to support the board manufacturers with their BIOS, drivers, etc. engineering teams.

Basically, AMD has pissed off all the board manufacturers! And this is not Asus fault for these wacky board issues. AMD never game them support, and also failed to give them time enough to resolved these issues before launch.

http://www.legitreviews.com/one-motherboard-maker-explains-why-amd-am4-boards-are-missing_192470


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Hmm, well i know exactly what's going on, and why we are having issues with BIOS, on Asus and all other boards as well.
> 
> Its because AND has failed to support the board manufacturers with their BIOS, drivers, etc. engineering teams.
> 
> Basically, AMD has pissed off all the board manufacturers! And this is not Asus fault for these wacky board issues. AMD never game them support, and also failed to give them time enough to resolved these issues before launch.
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/one-motherboard-maker-explains-why-amd-am4-boards-are-missing_192470


Meh, that's one isolated story which may or may not be true. Motherboard manufacturers didn't have to ship **** product out the door, but they did. They knew they could because all the blame would go back to AMD.


----------



## Nekronata

Well, also can't boot any Linux from an USB stick. In EFI mode screen stays black and in non EFI mode it just says then "not enough memory to load specified image".
Only thing I can do there is check the memory for errors.
Tested Mint and Ubuntu, also tried to use the command to specified a fixed amount t of memory for boot, Wich also didn't help.
Both Linuxes work fine on my Laptop.
Also flashed back the older bios versions, Wich only changed the postcode where it's stuck on from Ad to 64 (when the screen stays black)

Really annoying since this is already the 2nd Board and I actually prepared the first one even.....

Edit: I also noticed that the board still uses the RGB colors I set it to use yesterday, is this controlled and saved separately from the uefi or is the board not fully reseting?


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> It's working. See my post directly above yours.


For you maybe. If I change anything in PState0, Windows isn't using PState0 anymore, and is locked to 3200 MHz instead ...

Edit: Alright. Now it is working, but only if you don't touch the VID, and let it stay at 20. I wonder if it is going to be stable @ 3.9 GHz with default voltage?


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznsniper911*
> 
> Have you gotten the timings lower?
> 
> Bought this Samsung branded ram and it's acting weird in this I input 15-15-15-35 in the bios but cpuz in windows shows 16-15-15-35.


Yeah, that's a known thing with Ryzen memory timings -- at higher speeds (above 2666 I think) they don't like odd CL numbers (just the first one -- others can be odd).

And yes, I'm currently doing AIDA64 stability tests (CPU, FPU, Cache, System Memory) to test the 3200 setting with 14-14-14-14-34-2T timings. Going to run them for a few hours while I go see the Logan movie.


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Meh, that's one isolated story which may or may not be true. Motherboard manufacturers didn't have to ship **** product out the door, but they did. They knew they could because all the blame would go back to AMD.


Ya but the motherboard manufacutere's didn't get ANY support from AMD, so they could resolve all these BIOS issues. Same with Microsoft, AMD didn't even know about the scheduler, driver issues?

Come on now, you gotta admit, AMD did a piss poor job with this release.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> For you maybe. If I change anything in PState0, Windows isn't using PState0 anymore, and is locked to 3200 MHz instead ...


Can you post screenshots for your BIOS and of your advanced power management settings?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Ya but the motherboard manufacutere's didn't get ANY support from AMD, so they could resolve all these BIOS issues. Same with Microsoft, AMD didn't even know about the scheduler, driver issues?
> 
> Come on now, you gotta admit, AMD did a piss poor job with this release.


According to one very poorly written statement anyways. And what manufacturer is going to publish word regarding the subject so long as he/she remains anonymous and believe that is actually going to happen? Very suspect if you ask me.


----------



## finalheaven

@majestynl @kundica

Why are you guys using custom P-States? Doesn't P-States work if you use +offset overclocking?


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @majestynl @kundica
> 
> Why are you guys using custom P-States? Doesn't P-States work if you use +offset overclocking?


So that the processor isn't locked at max clock all the time. You have to OC using the first p-state if you want it that way. Then you can set your vcore using offset(or auto) without losing the ability for the CPU to downclock.


----------



## The-Beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Ya but the motherboard manufacutere's didn't get ANY support from AMD, so they could resolve all these BIOS issues.


Seems you're lacking a BS detector.


----------



## aznsniper911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Yeah, that's a known thing with Ryzen memory timings -- at higher speeds (above 2666 I think) they don't like odd CL numbers (just the first one -- others can be odd).
> 
> And yes, I'm currently doing AIDA64 stability tests (CPU, FPU, Cache, System Memory) to test the 3200 setting with 14-14-14-14-34-2T timings. Going to run them for a few hours while I go see the Logan movie.


Ah no wonder, was pulling my hair out trying to figure out what I did wrong.

haha let us know how the movie was also! Hmm thanks, this set definitely can't do 14-14-14-14-34 @ 3200, cost of not having a binned unit. Guess i have to toss this into a z170/z270 system to see how this ram overclocks.


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> According to one very poorly written statement anyways. And what manufacturer is going to publish word regarding the subject so long as he/she remains anonymous and believe that is actually going to happen? Very suspect if you ask me.


Hmmm alrightythen. So what is the explination why there are NO motherboards available, except for the initial small shipments?

And let's ask Raja and Elmor, why they are having issues with BIOS?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> So that the processor isn't locked at max clock all the time. You have to OC using the first p-state if you want it that way. Then you can set your vcore using offset(or auto) without losing the ability for the CPU to downclock.


I see... Pstate 0 FID = max clock? and what would this number be for 3.8ghz?

Assuming the DID and VID of 8 and 20 are the downclocks? What does it downclock to?

I also have a question about LLC level. Mine is set to auto, but whenever I run a stress test it downclocks the voltage on full load (1.286v). Meanwhile simple tasks jump to 1.33v. If I want to keep it max at 1.286v including for simple tasks, would raising LLC level to level 3 or 4 solve that?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> So I can't do 4GHz stable, but power management works. I was able to get one bench in but as you can see it scores less than my processor at 3.9GHz. It probably needed more voltage but I was already at a + .10000 offset and I didn't want to push higher. I went ahead and dropped my RAM to default on the 4GHz test in order to isolate any issues. In my screenshot of the 4GHz, I opened my advance power management window to show you how it's set. This is on WIN 10.
> 
> I was able to run 3.9 on Auto voltage no problem @3200. Here are some screenshots. You can see my processor downclocks to 1946 just fine.
> 
> 4GHz @ 2133
> Vcore +.10000 offeset
> 
> 
> 3.9Ghz @3200
> Vcore Auto
> 
> 
> P-state page in BIOS. The screenshot is set for 3900. For 4GHz use A0


Yes I do see it, really strange cause it's same as mine, only I use indeed A0.

Like I said before it isn't something what I do different. But I acts different.. See my last screenshots. You can see by yourself..

Thanks


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I see... Pstate 0 FID = max clock? and what would this number be for 3.8ghz?
> 
> Assuming the DID and VID of 8 and 20 are the downclocks? What does it downclock to?
> 
> I also have a question about LLC level. Mine is set to auto, but whenever I run a stress test it downclocks the voltage on full load (1.286v). Meanwhile simple tasks jump to 1.33v. If I want to keep it max at 1.286v including for simple tasks, would raising LLC level to level 3 or 4 solve that?


Here's what elmor said about using it. You're only changing the first p-state, the others can be left on auto. For 3.8 you'd use 98 because in hex that's actually 152 which is what you need.

"The BIOS will calculate the value for you after it's entered, so you can type and test.

CPU Ratio = 0.25*FID/(DID*0.125)
Core Voltage = 1.55-0.00625*VID (will only apply if you use Offset Mode)

Example: DID is by default 8, I suggest to stick with that. As in the screenshot, to get 38x ratio we need FID = 152 (0.25*152/1 = 38), which is 98 in hexadecimal. To get 1.35V we need VID = 32 (1.55-0.00625*32 = 1.35V), which is 20 in hex."


----------



## roybotnik

Hmm, here's what I have on 0902, using an 1800x with 2x16gb of ram. Min/max values are obviously messed up. However it's rock stable when doing realbench stress test. Anything higher than 4ghz results in power off and an 8 status code, before temps even start to get high. Working fine for now, I know it's going to take a few more weeks if not longer before all the issues with voltage, memory speeds, etc get worked out.

I stopped using auto for vcore because it always runs at higher than expected voltages... Right now I'm using +0.10 offset for vcore and +0.20 offset for soc. Only thing I leave fixed is ram voltage at 1.35.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Meh, that's one isolated story which may or may not be true. Motherboard manufacturers didn't have to ship **** product out the door, but they did. They knew they could because all the blame would go back to AMD.


It might be an exaggeration, but I'm sure AMD didn't get everything to MB manufacturers that they needed in time. There's a reason why the issues are affecting most boards and why none are in stock anywhere. This product was released on an aggressive schedule. I am fine with that because I'd rather have it now than having to wait 1-2 more months...


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyCanadian*
> 
> Thanks for those numbers. Making me feel pretty good about my 1800X @ 4.1 GHz without much trouble! Probably helps that I have a NH-D15 cooler and a big cool case.
> 
> This also shows that the 1700 is an absolute steal of a deal, I must say.


Could you make a picture from the top view of your NH-D15? I'm curious which DDR4 are you using?


----------



## fanboynz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Doesn't this cooler use the same default "clamp" stuff the AMD box coolers use?


Its a ring-like connection from what I see. (like in this video; https://youtu.be/Gi22s9zQd-4?t=174)


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Can you post screenshots for your BIOS and of your advanced power management settings?


I did update my post in the meantime. It seems to work, but only if I don't touch the VID. Now I've set it to A0, with VID still at 20, and everything seems stable so far. BCLK at default as well, RAM set to DDR4-2666 14-14-14-34 with 1.35v and VDDSOC at 1.10v. If I don't encounter any issues, this could be my everyday setting, until something get done about the RAM speeds.


----------



## newguyagain

1. Phew after my Eisbaer 360 crapped out and started rattling (I hate noise) I am now on my 3rd AIO after I killed the Silent-Loop ...







- never thought that would happen

2. Since the 360 was just crammed in there I now got a Eisbaer 280 which fits much better with less tension from the tubes to the block and my temps are now 3-6C lower than before (same ambient though). So either the other pump was faulty to start with or the block wasn't sitting correctly somehow (maybe tilted because of the twisted cables?).
Nice side effect is that 2x140mm fans are quieter than the 3x120mm.

3. It seems I can now run 3.9Ghz @ 1.373v at 68-69C tctl temp - which is fine with. As soon as I increas voltage more to 1,39-1,41 temps go through the roof ending up at 90°C tctl -so thats still not an option. But 3.9 all core is noticeable in video encoding compared to 3.6ghz base clock - So I won't complain









Only thing left now are the pstates, but that has to wait until I understand what I am doing in that BIOS section


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> I did update my post in the meantime. It seems to work, but only if I don't touch the VID. Now I've set it to A0, with VID still at 20, and everything seems stable so far. BCLK at default as well, RAM set to DDR4-2666 14-14-14-34 with 1.35v and VDDSOC at 1.10v. If I don't encounter any issues, this could be my everyday setting, until something get done about the RAM speeds.


Good to hear. You're on an 1800x? My 1700x does not want to run 4GHz. I didn't use any of the advanced CPU OC stuff though like load-line cal so it's possible I can get it up there. I still have an 1800x sitting on my desk but at $350(flash Microcenter sale) the 1700x seems like a better deal even if i can't run stable at 4.


----------



## BoMbY

Yes, that's an 1800X.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Yes, that's an 1800X.


I might try to dial in a straight 4.0GHz OC w/out P-states.


----------



## warpedsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> 3200MHz and CL14 comes down to 4.375ms switching time.
> 3600MHz and CL17 comes down to 4.722ms switching time.
> So no, afraid not.
> 
> P.S.: Even 3600MHz CL16 would be 4.444ms, thus slower than 3200MHz CL14.


I get that. But there is no chance of me trying to manually set the speed to 3200 and get the 14-14-14-34 timings? Would it be beneficial to exchange the RAM for a 3200C14 set instead?


----------



## finalheaven

Ok i am fully stable at 3.8ghz (+0.068 offset) at Level 3 LLC. Memory is only at 2400 though but I'm using 4x8gb sticks (32gb) so its been tough. I can boot at 2666 but doesn't seem fully stable.


----------



## Ubardog

Heya Guys. 1st ever post.
1st off I just wanna say big thx to ppl on this thread. So much info to read through.
At pre order this was my 1st board choice.then the sheet storm came of bricking. i changed my mind,but this tread changed it back again









I got 1700, c6h and 2x8 corsair 3200 currently im running all stock/auto apart from socV man set to 1.1- ram set at 2200







not to worried about this for now its late.
One thing I REALLY need some advice on is I have a x62 kraken. This seems REALLY loose. it twists very easy ie just from the tube pressure. I don't feel comfortable leaving it like this. i know there was some issue with heights. I seen some other ppl are using the X62. Any pointer would be great.

I am using am old AM3 back plate and the am3 kit supplied. all screws are tight . Idle temps are showing 22 (temp bug i think) liquid showing 25

plus can i plug the usb bit in elsewhere I have it down the bottom in the only usb2 ext port ><

Thanks in advance good night and good clocking


----------



## RyzenChrist

Dying to use my 3600 DDR4


----------



## Cuddleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Dying to use my 3600 DDR4


So you are running corsair memory on the CH6 at over 3000 mhz, is that after the new bios update or did it work out of the box?


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cuddleman*
> 
> So you are running corsair memory on the CH6 at over 3000 mhz, is that after the new bios update or did it work out of the box?


Worked for me out of the box since day 1 even with the original bios


----------



## Cuddleman

Okay, thanks sounds promising. I just hope i will have such luck if i buy the CH6.


----------



## jhbodle

Just set up my new Crosshair and it boots fine at 2133MHz RAM settings. However, I have Corsair Vengeance LPX 2x8GB 2666MHz RAM, so I set the DOCP profile to Standard. This detected the memory speeds correctly at 2666MHz but it was going to raise the BCLK to 125MHz in order to get there. I didn't save the settings because that BCLK seems too high to me.

Is it OK to run the BCLK at 125 as it suggests? I thought that the PCI Express bus starts to go funny above 107 or so.


----------



## Delirious84

http://valid.x86.fr/1ktf4h

I have the corsiar vengeance LED DD4 2x8gb 3200MHz ram... Is that correct? If not how do I go about optimizing it?


----------



## Serchio

Is it worth to return Corsair Vengeance 2 x 8GB 3000 MHz CL15 and to pay twice more for G.Skill TridentZ 3200 MHz CL14? The former is shipping to me right now, but I know that is not able to reach such frequencies yet. The latter is compatible with CH6.

Thanks for any opinion


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> Is it worth to return Corsair Vengeance 2 x 8GB 3000 MHz CL15 and to pay twice more for G.Skill TridentZ 3200 MHz CL14? The former is shipping to me right now, but I know that is not able to reach such frequencies yet. The latter is compatible with CH6.
> 
> Thanks for any opinion


If you can afford it then I'd say yes.

The G.Skill's are the Samsung B-die chips which are the most compatible, and best performing, for Ryzen.

That said, you should be able to run your Corsairs at 3200Mhz CL16 too, as they're the same chips as the ones in yours.


----------



## nycgtr

My ocability with this new bios has taken a huge hit. Can't even do 3.8 stable with the same voltage I use to do 3.9 with.


----------



## wstanci3

Is there any chance that >3200mhz ram will work with Ryzen? Have 3600mhz TridentZ that I bought.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Is there any chance that >3200mhz ram will work with Ryzen? Have 3600mhz TridentZ that I bought.


Which set(the product name)? It's possible but you have to use bclk to get there.

https://youtu.be/IHjCVsJdvZw


----------



## wstanci3

This set
F4-3600C17D-32GTZKW
17-19-19-39, 1.35V


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> If you can afford it then I'd say yes.
> 
> The G.Skill's are the Samsung B-die chips which are the most compatible, and best performing, for Ryzen.
> 
> That said, you should be able to run your Corsairs at 3200Mhz CL16 too, as they're the same chips as the ones in yours.


Thanks. I have ordered it. DDR4 prices are insane right now :/ I have paid 253$ for it in my country.


----------



## waltercaorle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Is there any chance that >3200mhz ram will work with Ryzen? Have 3600mhz TridentZ that I bought.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/960#post_25912544


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/960#post_25912544


Ty sir, there is still hope.


----------



## NemChem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> *Below some info for users who need it!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Speed:* 4000Mhz
> *Vcore:* 1.4v
> *VDDSoc:* Offset mode + 0.12 ( currently hovering between 1.09v - 1.112v)
> *Ram Freq:* 3200Mhz
> *Ram volt:* 1.35v
> *Dram Timings:* 14 14 14 14 34
> *LLC:* Auto / Level 3 is also working
> *Temps:* 38-42c on IDLE / 64-73c on full LOAD
> *CPU:* Ryzen 1800x
> *RAM:* G Skill TridentZ RGB / 2x8GB / F4-3200C14D-16GTZR (Samsung B-Die)
> *Cooling:* AiO / Kraken x62
> *Bios:* 0902


Hmm, interesting, Vcore volts seem pretty similar between CPUs but are SOC voltages much more variable? If I set +0.12 on SOC I only get to 0.958 - 0.992.

If it's indicative of IMC OC ability it seems @gupsterg has a golden sample








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> My SOC voltage is pretty low at UEFI defaults 0.784V - 0.828V (yet to try out the DMM read points)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

So how are we using the Win 7 drivers in the OP?

I've used another system to install Win 7 and the chipset drivers but whenever I try to boot with the crosshair I lose my keyboard and mouse.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemChem*
> 
> Hmm, interesting, Vcore volts seem pretty similar between CPUs but are SOC voltages much more variable? If I set +0.12 on SOC I only get to 0.958 - 0.992.
> 
> If it's indicative of IMC OC ability it seems @gupsterg has a golden sample


Something is off when you use auto/offset I think. My auto is set to whatever my prior manual was. So if I was using 1.1 then that's the auto default. Prior to playing with it though it used to be very low, under 0.9, but forgot the actual number.


----------



## warpedsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Ty sir, there is still hope.


I am in the same boat. I bought the F4-3600C17D-16GTZR. Didn't know much about RAM, CAS, or timings when I got it, nor did I know there was a C16 version. Still debating on keeping them, or returning them for the 3200C14 set.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpedsoul*
> 
> I am in the same boat. I bought the F4-3600C17D-16GTZR. Didn't know much about RAM, CAS, or timings when I got it, nor did I know there was a C16 version. Still debating on keeping them, or returning them for the 3200C14 set.


I went with the F4-3600C16D-16GTZR (Samsung B-die) kit as manufacturers have the ability to add extra straps to the RAM speed menu in the BIOS. I have no doubt that ASUS will add it sooner or later. Mine will then run at 3600 16-16-16-16-36-2T (or 1T if they put that option in). I'm currently running them at 3200 14-14-14-14-34-2T.


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So how are we using the Win 7 drivers in the OP?
> 
> I've used another system to install Win 7 and the chipset drivers but whenever I try to boot with the crosshair I lose my keyboard and mouse.


Go here, and select the bottom one. I ran into the same issue.

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/25476/Windows-7-USB-3-0-Creator-Utility


----------



## NemChem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpedsoul*
> 
> I am in the same boat. I bought the F4-3600C17D-16GTZR. Didn't know much about RAM, CAS, or timings when I got it, nor did I know there was a C16 version. Still debating on keeping them, or returning them for the 3200C14 set.


Is the 3200C14 set cheaper where you are? I bought the 3600C16 kit, but only because it was cheaper than the 3200C14 kit! It runs fine at 3200C14 (and I bought it intending to run it at that), but as I understand it, it is slightly slower than the 3200C14 kit running at that since the sub timings will be slightly looser... someone correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## waltercaorle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Ty sir, there is still hope.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpedsoul*
> 
> I am in the same boat. I bought the F4-3600C17D-16GTZR. Didn't know much about RAM, CAS, or timings when I got it, nor did I know there was a C16 version. Still debating on keeping them, or returning them for the 3200C14 set.


I have yet to try the stability but is a good starting point..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So how are we using the Win 7 drivers in the OP?
> 
> I've used another system to install Win 7 and the chipset drivers but whenever I try to boot with the crosshair I lose my keyboard and mouse.
> 
> 
> 
> Go here, and select the bottom one. I ran into the same issue.
> 
> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/25476/Windows-7-USB-3-0-Creator-Utility
Click to expand...

So just follow the steps in there?

Cheers mate


----------



## warpedsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> I went with the F4-3600C16D-16GTZR (Samsung B-die) kit as manufacturers have the ability to add extra straps to the RAM speed menu in the BIOS. I have no doubt that ASUS will add it sooner or later. Mine will then run at 3600 16-16-16-16-36-2T (or 1T if they put that option in). I'm currently running them at 3200 14-14-14-14-34-2T.


How do I tell if the F4-3600C17D-16GTZR are Samsung B-Die?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemChem*
> 
> Is the 3200C14 set cheaper where you are? I bought the 3600C16 kit, but only because it was cheaper than the 3200C14 kit! It runs fine at 3200C14 (and I bought it intending to run it at that), but as I understand it, it is slightly slower than the 3200C14 kit running at that since the sub timings will be slightly looser... someone correct me if I'm wrong!


It is actually about the same price. I am worried that I'm past the return time to exchange them though. Won't be able to check until monday.

What are your exact timings using the 3600C16 set? I had thought about just going for that if it could do 3200 at 14-14-14-34.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpedsoul*
> 
> How do I tell if the F4-3600C17D-16GTZR are Samsung B-Die?


AFAIK, if the kit's timings are all the same (14-14-14, 16-16-16, etc) that's the easiest way to tell. I don't think yours are B-die -- in the G.Skill 3600 speed I think only the C16 is.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *warpedsoul*
> 
> How do I tell if the F4-3600C17D-16GTZR are Samsung B-Die?
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK, if the kit's timings are all the same (14-14-14, 16-16-16, etc) that's the easiest way to tell. I don't think yours are B-die -- in the G.Skill 3600 speed I think only the C16 is.
Click to expand...

3600 c16 and c17 are both b-die


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 3600 c16 and c17 are both b-die


and 3600 c15?
https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232306


----------



## rt123

All Gskill 16GB/32GB kits (8GB per DIMM) at 3000Mhz & above are B-die.


----------



## finalheaven

@MNMadman

What are your settings and volts for 3200? SOC, DRAM, and DRAM Boot if you use it?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 3600 c16 and c17 are both b-die
> 
> 
> 
> and 3600 c15?
Click to expand...

yes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> All Gskill 16GB/32GB kits (8GB per DIMM) at 3000Mhz & above are B-die.


not true, 3200 c16 are not b-die

If it's 3600+ then it's b-die, only kit I know for certain below that speed is 3200c14


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> yes
> not true, 3200 c16 are not b-die


Hmn, how do you know that?
Did you buy that kit recently & it wasn't single sided?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> If it's 3600+ then it's b-die, only kit I know for certain below that speed is 3200c14


3000C14 has been B-die since January 2016.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpedsoul*
> 
> How do I tell if the F4-3600C17D-16GTZR are Samsung B-Die?


The most sure way is to actually open the heatsink and read the chip. Another method is to try and use programs like HWiNFO64 or Thaiphoon burner which has a shot at having the sdram manufacturer, SN, or step info. However, it is not always certain. For instance HWiNFO64 tells me that my GSkill F4-3200C14-8GTZ is Samsung but doesn't tell me if its B-Die. Samsung's have B D E dies wildly available at the moment.


----------



## NemChem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpedsoul*
> 
> How do I tell if the F4-3600C17D-16GTZR are Samsung B-Die?


They should be B-die going by G.SKILL Boosts DDR4 8GB Module Speed Up to 4133MHz 16GB (8GBx2).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpedsoul*
> 
> What are your exact timings using the 3600C16 set? I had thought about just going for that if it could do 3200 at 14-14-14-34.


I'm running 3200 MHz @ 14-14-14-36, the 36 because I remembered the CL14 kit's timings wrong though, not because it can't do 34







! I'm not 100% sure they're stable at this yet but no reasons to believe otherwise yet... I will change it to 14-14-14-34 and do some tests overnight







.

Edit: Oh and not sure if it's relevant but my sticks say on them "2017 March"... fresh meat


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @MNMadman
> 
> What are your settings and volts for 3200? SOC, DRAM, and DRAM Boot if you use it?


VDDSOC: 1.13-1.15 (fluctuates)
DRAM: 1.351v
DRAM Boot: 1.351v (have to do this or it won't boot)
VTTDDR (first setting in Tweaker's Paradise): 0.80520v

Note: That SOC is what I initially set it to before I even got the Samsung B-die kit. Haven't tried it lower yet. I'll be working on that tonight.

Note2: Added the first setting in Tweaker's Paradise. I read that it helps with getting higher memory clocks and possibly lower timings. For 1.35v RAM it would be 0.675v on Auto.


----------



## huyee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Hmn, how do you know that?
> Did you buy that kit recently & it wasn't single sided?
> 3000C14 has been B-die since January 2016.


I have 2 of the 3200C16 kits and they are SK Hynix (reading from AIDA64)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> yes
> not true, 3200 c16 are not b-die
> 
> 
> 
> Hmn, how do you know that?
> Did you buy that kit recently & it wasn't single sided?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> If it's 3600+ then it's b-die, only kit I know for certain below that speed is 3200c14
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3000C14 has been B-die since January 2016.
Click to expand...

No, I've been doing alot of reading about the 3200 kits lately and the only 3200 kit I know for certain is b die is the c14 tridents but I'll defer to your expertise in this matter









Also good to know, basically any and every G.Skill kit above 3000Mhz is B-Die


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> yes
> not true, 3200 c16 are not b-die
> 
> If it's 3600+ then it's b-die, only kit I know for certain below that speed is 3200c14


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Hmn, how do you know that?
> Did you buy that kit recently & it wasn't single sided?
> 3000C14 has been B-die since January 2016.


Honestly, it isn't that good to rely on what other people received by purchasing the memory. Memory manufacturers like G.Skill obviously does not make their own sdram chips and rely on others like Samsung, Hynix, Micron, etc. Manufacturers can change their chips at any time so long as it works at the rated specs. The reason why though that most if not all C14 DDR3200 and upper DDR3600+ rams have been Samsung is because Samsung's chips have been the best and only ones actually capable of reaching those speeds and specs. This may change though.


----------



## gupsterg

Just wanted to let you guys know HWiNFO has a bug.

There have been a few instances in this thread where members say "I see static/fixed 1.55V VID...". The program "sticks" data , you can verify by opening another monitoring app like CPU-Z, etc and see voltage is not stuck. Also when this occurs CPU clocks stick in HWiNFO.

*Sensors stuck*



*Sensors unstuck*



How I unstuck the sensors was by hiding a sensor, then selecting "configure sensors", "layout" tab and then unhiding the hid sensor. Then also clocks will resume at correct readings.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huyee*
> 
> I have 2 of the 3200C16 kits and they are SK Hynix (reading from AIDA64)


Interesting. Although, I don't trust AIDA readings. I guess I'll have to try one & find out.

There's an easy way to tell if a kit is B-die or not, with a "test", unfortunately that test is very hard/impossible to do on AMD currently. Need Skl/Kaby for easy test.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> GSkill F4-3200C14-8GTZ is Samsung but doesn't tell me if its B-Die. Samsung's have B D E dies wildly available at the moment.


Pretty sure Samsung hasn't sold D-die since June last year.
Also E-die & D-die are limited to 512MB per IC, while B-die is limited to 1GB per IC.

So any 8GB Gskill stick that's single Sided should be Samsung or Hynix (apprently ?)

Thing is Gskill has stuck to Samsung since Skl (atleast on 3000Mhz+ kits), would be surprising if they went to Hynix, because Hynix IC seem to be more expensive & will eat into their profit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> No, I've been doing alot of reading about the 3200 kits lately and the only 3200 kit I know for certain is b die is the c14 tridents but I'll defer to your expertise in this matter


I've seen 3200C16 B-die kits on Hwbot, so unless Gskill changed their strategy recently they shouldn't be Hynix. Please don't trust software readings, they are inaccurate.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Honestly, it isn't that good to rely on what other people received by purchasing the memory. Memory manufacturers like G.Skill obviously does not make their own sdram chips and rely on others like Samsung, Hynix, Micron, etc. Manufacturers can change their chips at any time so long as it works at the rated specs. The reason why though that most if not all C14 DDR3200 and upper DDR3600+ rams have been Samsung is because Samsung's chips have been the best and only ones actually capable of reaching those speeds and specs. This may change though.


You are right. Hynix chokes out at around 3333-3400Mhz & takes a lot of binning from the Vendor (Gskill) for those speeds, while Samsung is much easier. Also, Hynix has traditionally always been expensive than Samsung (on DDR4), so going to Hynix would just incur more cost for Gskill (eating into their profits). So hard to see them going back.

But with recent DRAM chips shortage, it might possible.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> How I unstuck the sensors was by hiding a VID, then selecting "configure sensors", "layout" tab and then unhiding the VID sensor I hid earlier. then also clocks will resume at correct readings.


This isn't the only CPU I've seen fixed VID on, so I consider it normal. Also, I'm overclocking with a manual voltage and speed set, with no power saving features active. HWinfo64 shows the correct Vcore down below anyway.

HWinfo has another bug as well -- it randomly resets some of the minimums to 0.0, and the Vcore and DRAM maximum can somehow end up at 2.7v.


----------



## warpedsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemChem*
> 
> They should be B-die going by G.SKILL Boosts DDR4 8GB Module Speed Up to 4133MHz 16GB (8GBx2).
> I'm running 3200 MHz @ 14-14-14-36, the 36 because I remembered the CL14 kit's timings wrong though, not because it can't do 34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! I'm not 100% sure they're stable at this yet but no reasons to believe otherwise yet... I will change it to 14-14-14-34 and do some tests overnight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Edit: Oh and not sure if it's relevant but my sticks say on them "2017 March"... fresh meat


Awesome! Please keep me updated. It would really help solving my indecisiveness OCD.


----------



## Snowfox00x

Found this interesting. Both the Special Edition Corsair Dominator and the ROG Dominator are both Samsung IC, yet they won't post at anything over than 2666, even with only a single or dual slots populated.

Tied SOC voltage of 1.2, Dram voltage of 1.35, and startup ram voltage of 1.37.

It tried to boot a couple times then ultimately ends with q code 0D


----------



## huyee

@rt133 , mine is also 16gb per stick if that matters. If it turns out my sticks to be SS b-die i would be very happy.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowfox00x*
> 
> Found this interesting. Both the Special Edition Corsair Dominator and the ROG Dominator are both Samsung IC, yet they won't post at anything over than 2666, even with only a single or dual slots populated.
> 
> Tied SOC voltage of 1.2, Dram voltage of 1.35, and startup ram voltage of 1.37.
> 
> It tried to boot a couple times then ultimately ends with q code 0D


I am having the same issues with Samsung B-Die... It is odd...


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> VDDSOC: 1.13-1.15 (fluctuates)
> DRAM: 1.351v
> DRAM Boot: 1.351v (have to do this or it won't boot)
> VTTDDR (first setting in Tweaker's Paradise): 0.80520v
> 
> Note: That SOC is what I initially set it to before I even got the Samsung B-die kit. Haven't tried it lower yet. I'll be working on that tonight.
> 
> Note2: Added the first setting in Tweaker's Paradise. I read that it helps with getting higher memory clocks and possibly lower timings. For 1.35v RAM it would be 0.675v on Auto.


I've got the SOC down to 1.025v 0.959v so far and it boots fine. Still need to do stability tests, but I'll see if I can get it lower (or even set it to Auto) first.

Wow ... I've been way over-volting the SOC. Doing stability tests at 0.959v now.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowfox00x*
> 
> Found this interesting. Both the Special Edition Corsair Dominator and the ROG Dominator are both Samsung IC, yet they won't post at anything over than 2666, even with only a single or dual slots populated.
> 
> Tied SOC voltage of 1.2, Dram voltage of 1.35, and startup ram voltage of 1.37.
> 
> It tried to boot a couple times then ultimately ends with q code 0D


Try the VTTDDR (first setting in Tweaker's Paradise) at 0.80520v or a little higher. Might help.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huyee*
> 
> @rt133 , mine is also 16gb per stick if that matters. If it turns out my sticks to be SS b-die i would be very happy.


Yours are B-die, just DS (double sided).
As I said, B-die, 1GB per IC, not 2GB.

So to get a 16GB stick, you will have 16 chips on the stick. 8 on each side.
You can look at the stick from the bottom, try to see under the IHS, you will see RAM chips on both sides.

8GB sticks have RAM chips on 1 side & thermal pads on the other.

Edit:- DS are harder to clock, but can still be taken upto 3600-3800 on Kabylake, its hard on the IMC. But I think Ryzen can do upto 3200Mhz with tweaking & a good board/BIOS.


----------



## LuckyImperial

@[email protected]

I've installed a waterflow sensor (Koolance INS-FM17N) and so far all I get is a N/A in the BIOS reading. It may be worth nothing that my sensor is only 2 wire, and the header is 3 wire.

Also, I bought this board in the hopes that I would not have to use a Frequency Adapter/Multiplier but is it necessary?

I know the Bitspower Flow Sensor is pictured on the spec page and it's a three wire, but frankly, those sensors are terrible.

Anyway, any information you can provide here?


----------



## serfeldon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Woot Woot!
> 
> Gonna go flash now


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemChem*
> 
> They should be B-die going by G.SKILL Boosts DDR4 8GB Module Speed Up to 4133MHz 16GB (8GBx2).
> I'm running 3200 MHz @ 14-14-14-36, the 36 because I remembered the CL14 kit's timings wrong though, not because it can't do 34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! I'm not 100% sure they're stable at this yet but no reasons to believe otherwise yet... I will change it to 14-14-14-34 and do some tests overnight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Edit: Oh and not sure if it's relevant but my sticks say on them "2017 March"... fresh meat


I bought the Gskill TridentZ RGB 3600Mhz CL16 kit. I was told if I wanted to run them at 3200, the timing may be a little looser than the 3200 CL14 kit. I was considering returning my 3600s and exchanging them for the 3200s.

Lets say in the future things become more stable and they allow for 3600mhz ram. Since the 3600 can pretty much do 3200 at CL14, would the same be true for the 3200 kit? Would it be able to overclock to 3600 CL16?

Are the higher speed 3600 Cl16 kits better ICs than the 3200 Cl14 ICs?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> This isn't the only CPU I've seen fixed VID on, so I consider it normal.


No it is not normal when you don't have manually fixed voltage.

Why as VID is there to show what CPU is requesting and VCORE is what it gets.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Also, I'm overclocking with a manual voltage and speed set, with no power saving features active. HWinfo64 shows the correct Vcore down below anyway.


And I'm not







, so I want correct data in monitoring as possible







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> HWinfo has another bug as well -- it randomly resets some of the minimums to 0.0, and the Vcore and DRAM maximum can somehow end up at 2.7v.


Yes, this can occur. I'm assuming Martin will be able to improve on that perhaps in later builds.


----------



## Snowfox00x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Try the VTTDDR (first setting in Tweaker's Paradise) at 0.80520v or a little higher. Might help.


I just tried that as well as .82. Reboot loop like before, but eventually lets me into the bios instead of sticking at q code 0d.


----------



## hughjazz44

My board wouldn't post with RAM speeds over 2666. HOWEVER, when I raised the BCLK to 112.4 (I believe) and used the same multiplier as 2666, I got my full rated 3000MHz, and the system booted into Windows, and has been running ever since.

My question is: What effects does running a 112.4 MHz BLCK have on the system? Is it ok to just leave it like this? And what about a 125 MHz BLCK? My D.O.C.P. settings have weird BLCK presets that seem way too high to me.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> My board wouldn't post with RAM speeds over 2666. HOWEVER, when I raised the BCLK to 112.4 (I believe) and used the same multiplier as 2666, I got my full rated 3000MHz, and the system booted into Windows, and has been running ever since.
> 
> My question is: What effects does running a 112.4 MHz BLCK have on the system? Is it ok to just leave it like this? And what about a 125 MHz BLCK? My D.O.C.P. settings have weird BLCK presets that seem way too high to me.


Check out the Overclock guide in pdf in the first post of first page. It slows down pcie lanes but should still be fast enough.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I've seen 3200C16 B-die kits on Hwbot, so unless Gskill changed their strategy recently they shouldn't be Hynix. Please don't trust software readings, they are inaccurate.


I've got Feb 2017 F4-3200C16D-16GTZR with an A400 S/N which has, as far as I know, always been connected with Hynix so it would seem they're still using Hynix on some 3200 kits, at the very least.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowfox00x*
> 
> I just tried that as well as .82. Reboot loop like before, but eventually lets me into the bios instead of sticking at q code 0d.


if you ever fix it, please let me know. I can post at 2666 but its not fully stable. 8gb Samsung B-Die sticks here as well.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> My question is: What effects does running a 112.4 MHz BLCK have on the system? Is it ok to just leave it like this? And what about a 125 MHz BLCK? My D.O.C.P. settings have weird BLCK presets that seem way too high to me.


For me, raising the BCLK to any significant degree prevents my USB keyboard and mouse (Corsair STRAFE and SABRE) from operating. They simply don't power on at boot. None of the D.O.C.P. settings work for me. I might be able to use a lower BCLK than those presets, but what's the point?

I'm good with 100MHz BCLK. My RAM is at 3200 14-14-14-14-34-2T at 1.351v using the DDR4-3200 setting in the BIOS.


----------



## gupsterg

I was wondering, when on UEFI defaults, members can share what they see in Advanced\AMD CBS\Zen Common Options\Custome Core Pstates ?

Mine below (note the 1.329V on right but 1.1875V in grey box).



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I found at stock UEFI and balanced windows power profile I was hitting only 3.2GHz (idle 1.55GHz), if I changed power plan to performance, one core would hit 3.7GHz and idle was 3.3GHz. I was aiming to have an OC the same way as on my i5/Z97, ie down clocking/volting on idle.

Playing with the settings Elmor highlighted and using balanced windows power profile has given me 1.55GHz idle and all core max at 3.7GHz @ 1.1875V in UEFI (not seeing 1.35V spike in UEFI or OS







).

So here is my settings:-


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



ExT 1 (defaults kept)



ExT 2 (defaults kept)



Digi + (VRM Spread spectrum only changed)



CBS 1 (Global C State Control set to Enabled)



CBS 2





Quick stability test on RB stress mode (had earlier tested profiles from 3.3GHz to 3.6GHz)



3.8GHz @ 1.187V BSOD under RB







, 3.75GHz @ 1.187V WHEA error but no BSOD. Both of these down volt/clock so CPU is not going into OC Mode on my R7 1700







.

Plan to later today do longer testing of this setup.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I've got Feb 2017 F4-3200C16D-16GTZR with an A400 S/N which has, as far as I know, always been connected with Hynix so it would seem they're still using Hynix on some 3200 kits, at the very least.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hmm ya maybe so. I have the same ones but F4-3200C*14*D-16GTZR and I do have A500 S/N.


----------



## nycgtr

Seems fanexpert 4 is broken with the new bios and asus aura lol. Beats bricking. I could bios control the fan or use speed fan but temps are messed if I set any oc.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Seems fanexpert 4 is broken with the new bios and asus aura lol. Beats bricking. I could bios control the fan or use speed fan but temps are messed if I set any oc.


I got my aura back by using the windows app and changing the mode a few times. BIOS enable/disable setting didn't do anything.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I've got Feb 2017 F4-3200C16D-16GTZR with an A400 S/N which has, as far as I know, always been connected with Hynix so it would seem they're still using Hynix on some 3200 kits, at the very least.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well they seem to be changing things around.

My apologies to @Sgt Bilko, you were right dude.

I guess *not* all Gskill 8GB sticks 3000Mhz & above are B-die.









I would modify my statement to say that all 8GB sticks 3000C14, 3200C14 & 3600Mhz & above are B-die.

Hynix MFR 1GBit IC, maxes out at around 3466C16, so 3600Mhz & all above that should be B-die regardless of the spec.

Here's a pic of my launch 3000C14 kit, just to prove that they have been B-die from the start (Dec 2015)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















C14 should be a very hard (impossible) spec for Hynix. So i guess if someone wants cheap B-die, then can go 3000C14/3200C14.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> I got my aura back by using the windows app and changing the mode a few times. BIOS enable/disable setting didn't do anything.


Yea it worked once for me the windows app then it just stopped. I get lights but the strips the calibration is so off, I cant calibrate them either. The color that displays isnt even close lol.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Seems fanexpert 4 is broken with the new bios and asus aura lol. Beats bricking. I could bios control the fan or use speed fan but temps are messed if I set any oc.


No issue with UEFI fan control for my setup TBH.

Aura working perfectly on Win 7 Pro x64.


----------



## finalheaven

@gupsterg

My HWiNFO64 doesn't even have something called CPU temp under Asus Crosshair. I only show temps for Motherboard, temp 3 4 5 6. Did you change something?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I've got Feb 2017 F4-3200C16D-16GTZR with an A400 S/N which has, as far as I know, always been connected with Hynix so it would seem they're still using Hynix on some 3200 kits, at the very least.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well they seem to be changing things around.
> 
> My apologies to @Sgt Bilko, you were right dude.
> 
> I guess *not* all Gskill 8GB sticks 3000Mhz & above are B-die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would modify my statement to say that all 8GB sticks 3000C14, 3200C14 & 3600Mhz & above are B-die.
> 
> Hynix MFR 1GBit IC, maxes out at around 3466C16, so 3600Mhz & all above that should be B-die regardless of the spec.
> 
> Here's a pic of my launch 3000C14 kit, just to prove that they have been B-die from the start (Dec 2015)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C14 should be a very hard (impossible) spec for Hynix. So i guess if someone wants cheap B-die, then can go 3000C14/3200C14.
Click to expand...

It's ok man, I'm actually going to grab a 3866c18 4x8GB kit instead, gives me 2x16GB kits instead then which means I can have one set for Ryzen and the other for Skylake


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> For me, raising the BCLK to any significant degree prevents my USB keyboard and mouse (Corsair STRAFE and SABRE) from operating. They simply don't power on at boot. None of the D.O.C.P. settings work for me. I might be able to use a lower BCLK than those presets, but what's the point?
> 
> I'm good with 100MHz BCLK. My RAM is at 3200 14-14-14-14-34-2T at 1.351v using the DDR4-3200 setting in the BIOS.


Well, I'm back to 2666. Seems that the system doesn't act quite right at higher BCLK speeds. Actually, this system has NEVER been quite right. This Ryzen build is easily the most powerful I've built, but also the most troublesome. I can't wait for Asus to drop a legit BIOS update that will sort all this out.

Also, why does my CPU never use any lower P-States? It's always hanging out at max clock speeds. I have all BIOS settings at Auto, except for my RAM settings.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No issue with UEFI fan control for my setup TBH.
> 
> Aura working perfectly on Win 7 Pro x64.


I can control the fans in uefi but I like to do so in windows. However, the temp sensor reading 9c moment I have an oc negates any fan control.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Well, I'm back to 2666. Seems that the system doesn't act quite right at higher BCLK speeds. Actually, this system has NEVER been quite right. This Ryzen build is easily the most powerful I've built, but also the most troublesome. I can't wait for Asus to drop a legit BIOS update that will sort all this out.
> 
> Also, why does my CPU never use any lower P-States? It's always hanging out at max clock speeds. I have all BIOS settings at Auto, except for my RAM settings.


I'm not even sure anymore if Ryzen lowers clock speeds for p-states? Does it do that or just lowers voltages? Mine lowers voltages for using offset to overclock, but maybe that disables lower clocking?


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Also, why does my CPU never use any lower P-States? It's always hanging out at max clock speeds. I have all BIOS settings at Auto, except for my RAM settings.


Are you at stock? If you are, then is windows set in High Performance mode? Balanced will fix that or manually adjusting minimum processor state in advanced settings for power.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I'm not even sure anymore if Ryzen lowers clock speeds for p-states? Does it do that or just lowers voltages? Mine lowers voltages for using offset to overclock, but maybe that disables lower clocking?


I have a feeling it's related to the beta BIOS. Usually, the CPU will lower the multiplier and also lower its voltage accordingly when it's not doing much. My system just sits permanently at 3.8GHz. I first thought it was my overclock doing it, but when I set the multiplier to "Auto", it just sits permanently at 3.4GHz.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Are you at stock? If you are, then is windows set in High Performance mode? Balanced will fix that or manually adjusting minimum processor state in advanced settings for power.


I did indeed have the power profile set to High Performance. HOWEVER, when I went back to set it to Balanced, I noticed that the Processor Minimum and Maximum states are gone from the power options. I KNOW they were there before, but now they're gone! Was there some Windows update for Ryzen that happened in the last day or 2?


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> I did indeed have the power profile set to High Performance. HOWEVER, when I went back to set it to Balanced, I noticed that the Processor Minimum and Maximum states are gone from the power options. I KNOW they were there before, but now they're gone! Was there some Windows update for Ryzen that happened in the last day or 2?


Check if they show up for High Performance mode. This is what I have mine set to:


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Seems fanexpert 4 is broken with the new bios and asus aura lol. Beats bricking. I could bios control the fan or use speed fan but temps are messed if I set any oc.


@elmor

Yep FanXpert under Windows is broken.
Calibration doesn't work and one can't change fan speeds.
FanXpert I'm BIOS is working correctly.


----------



## hughjazz44

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Check if they show up for High Performance mode. This is what I have mine set to:


I know what you're talking about, but I don't have those options. I only have "System cooling policy" and nothing else. But I know the other options USED to be there...


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> I
> I know what you're talking about, but I don't have those options. I only have "System cooling policy" and nothing else. But I know the other options USED to be there...


If you're OC'd without using the P-State method, then it will automatically put you in OC mode and you won't see P-states in windows.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> If you're OC'd without using the P-State method, then it will automatically put you in OC mode and you won't see P-states in windows.


Is using D.O.C.P. for RAM settings considered overclocking? Because that's the only thing I've changed.

Also, even if Windows isn't controlling P-states, it my CPU still doing it? Or is it REALLY just sitting at max clock 24/7?

Edit: Ok, now it's back. The altered RAM settings was doing it. Now I'm down to 2133MHz, but everything looks normal again.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Is using D.O.C.P. for RAM settings considered overclocking? Because that's the only thing I've changed.
> 
> Also, even if Windows isn't controlling P-states, it my CPU still doing it? Or is it REALLY just sitting at max clock 24/7?
> 
> Edit: Ok, now it's back. The altered RAM settings was doing it. Now I'm down to 2133MHz, but everything looks normal again.


So is it 2400mhz and higher DDR4 that's disabling lower cpu clocks?


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> So is it 2400mhz and higher DDR4 that's disabling lower cpu clocks?


No, it's the D.O.C.P. setting. I just manually entered my RAM speed, timings, and voltage to 2666Mhz, and now it's normal. It still won't post at the rated 3000Mhz speed, but this is good enough for now.

On a side note, is the lowest P-state around 2Ghz? That seems kinda high to me. My 7850k would go down to 1.7Ghz.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> No, it's the D.O.C.P. setting. I just manually entered my RAM speed, timings, and voltage to 2666Mhz, and now it's normal. It still won't post at the rated 3000Mhz speed, but this is good enough for now.
> 
> On a side note, is the lowest P-state around 2Ghz? That seems kinda high to me. My 7850k would go down to 1.7Ghz.


I don't use the D.O.C.P settings and the options are gone for me as well. I set my o/c manually to x38. My core voltages drop but it doesn't seem like my core speed does at least according to cpu-z.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I don't use the D.O.C.P settings and the options are gone for me as well. I set my o/c manually to x38. My core voltages drop but it doesn't seem like my core speed does at least according to cpu-z.


I took off my 3.8Ghz overclock. I'm back at stock 3.4Ghz and my RAM settings dialed in manually. Everything looks normal. I'll probably just leave it this way until BIOS maturity. This PC is my daily driver, so I need it to work to the best of its ability.

Are your fans not running... right? Mine seems to randomly speed up and down, even though nothing is happening. That's after Q-fan tuning. Before, they were just always running fast.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> I have yet to try the stability but is a good starting point..


Yeah, please let me know. The reason I skipped over the kit for 3600 with lower timing of CL15 that I found was because it was red and white, not matching the theme of my build. I guess spray paint does wonders?








Think I'm past the point of return for these sticks. Fleabay will be my next stop if it doesn't work.


----------



## HeliXpc

What main purpose should we increase the CPU SOC voltage?


----------



## Spectre73

So if I buy this board now and am going with 32 GB of 3200 DDR4, what would be my best bet?

4x8 GB SS/SR or
2x16GB DS?


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> What main purpose should we increase the CPU SOC voltage?


It helps when trying for higher RAM clocks and/or better timings.


----------



## Karagra

My Asus CH6 comes in on Thursday and have yet to order my ram. Can anyone tell me the fastest 16gb (2x8gb) kit to buy? I was hoping for 3600+


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> EK Predator & Supremacy backplate issue
> 
> Using the EK Predator or Supremacy rubber gasket causes the board not to turn on or become unstable. Contact EK directly for a replacement


.

So what is the problem with the backplate or rubber? I have the same no noot issue with supremacy evo on my asus X370-PRO works perfectly on stock backplate and cooler, but will never boot with the evo. Tried to use mb stock backplates plastic for ek am4 backplate but if i do the screws are too long since its not as thick as the rubber, and cant use the stock backplate with the evo since threads dont match, a total nightmare.
I tried the inner and outer part of the rubber aswell, but ofc no boot.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> I did update my post in the meantime. It seems to work, but only if I don't touch the VID. Now I've set it to A0, with VID still at 20, and everything seems stable so far. BCLK at default as well, RAM set to DDR4-2666 14-14-14-34 with 1.35v and VDDSOC at 1.10v. If I don't encounter any issues, this could be my everyday setting, until something get done about the RAM speeds.


Great to know..
Let us know if everything works well and share some screens for other users here..thanks.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> EK Predator & Supremacy backplate issue
> 
> Using the EK Predator or Supremacy rubber gasket causes the board not to turn on or become unstable. Contact EK directly for a replacement
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So what is the problem with the backplate or rubber? I have the same no noot issue with supremacy evo on my asus X370-PRO works perfectly on stock backplate and cooler, but will never boot with the evo. Tried to use mb stock backplates plastic for ek am4 backplate but if i do the screws are too long since its not as thick as the rubber, and cant use the stock backplate with the evo since threads dont match, a total nightmare.
> I tried the inner and outer part of the rubber aswell, but ofc no boot.
Click to expand...

It's the rubber gasket that is the issue.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

But whats the issue exactly?

I see the new amd supremacy evo blocks they sell
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-supremacy-evo-amd-acetal
dont even come with backplates, they use the stock ones of your motherboard.
I tried both of my gaskets but neither of them worked with or without the outer part.
Sitting here with my loop zen and mb ready, but cant use it...
Payed 20€ and 1 week of waiting for the am4 backplate/mounting bracket and turns out its useless. And now I have to wait another week and pay some more? Outstanding job EK!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> But whats the issue exactly?
> 
> I see the new amd supremacy evo blocks they sell
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-supremacy-evo-amd-acetal
> dont even come with backplates, they use the stock ones of your motherboard.
> I tried both of my gaskets bud neither of them worked with or without the outer part.
> Sitting here with my loop zen and mb ready, but cant use it...
> Payed 20€ for the am4 backplate/mounting bracket and turns out its useless. And now I have to wait another week and pay some more? Outstanding job EK!


You can request the new gasket from EK and they'll send you one.

I'm using the outer part of the gasket atm, I'm not sure if there is any trick to mounting it but I'm not having issues now.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

But what's better about the new gasket they willsend, is it made from the tears of virgin milkmaidens or why would that work any better? Its just a piece of rubber.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> But what's better about the new gasket they willsend, is it made from the tears of virgin milkmaidens or why would that work any better? Its just a piece of rubber.


no idea, will let you know when I get it


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> My HWiNFO64 doesn't even have something called CPU temp under Asus Crosshair. I only show temps for Motherboard, temp 3 4 5 6. Did you change something?


When first launching HWiNFO and it asks "Shall I continue to monitor Asus EC..." you need to not disable that. Just in case I'm on Win 7 Pro x64 SP1 with all latest updates. I will also install Win 10 Pro soon, as like having the dual OS option, I prefer Win 7 TBH







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I can control the fans in uefi but I like to do so in windows. However, the temp sensor reading 9c moment I have an oc negates any fan control.


I do believe CPU temp is bugged in UEFI, I have noted not as low as you but CPU temp below mobo/what by room ambient is







. So for now I'm going with a more aggressive fan profile.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I'm not even sure anymore if Ryzen lowers clock speeds for p-states? Does it do that or just lowers voltages? Mine lowers voltages for using offset to overclock, but maybe that disables lower clocking?


Ryzen does lower clocks and voltage in"normal mode". It will also if you don't place CPU in "OC mode" , "OC mode" is engaged once you cross x multiplier. From PDF in OP (also see The Stilit's Ryzen thread on Anandtech)



The multiplier value to get CPU in "OC mode" differs for 1700X and 1700 vs 1800X shown above. The limitation that would also be placed on "headroom" when CPU not in "OC mode" is in section PB/XFR in OP of thread in my sig.

Strange thing is the way I've OC'd late last night/early this morning I was doing 38x CPU Multiplier on a Ryzen 7 1700 and get down clocking / volting







.

Ryzen does not go as low for clocks as my i5/Z97 at idle, it's ~1.5GHz vs i5 4690K 800MHz, but no biggie TBH. I've taken some power readings from wall plug and TBH for a 8C/16T beast it's not to far away from my i5 4690K







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Check if they show up for High Performance mode. This is what I have mine set to:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Windows 7 FTW







, I did not need to edit "power profiles"







.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

You had the same jssu
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> no idea, will let you know when I get it


Did you have problems with booting aswell, and changing the gasket fixed em for you? I tried only the outer part but nothing, still no boot.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> You had the same jssu
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> no idea, will let you know when I get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have problems with booting aswell, and changing the gasket fixed em for you? I tried only the outer part but nothing, still no boot.
Click to expand...

I couldn't even post with the inner part of the gasket in, once I swapped over to a Noctua cooler I figured it was something to do with EKs mounting hardware so I removed the middle part of the gasket and that's all it was









As a stop gap you could just put tape over the backplate so it doesn't make any contact with the board?


----------



## outofmyheadyo

I'll give it a go must be like the 10th time I remove my mobo from the loop today, getting boring quckly!


----------



## NemChem

@warpedsoul, here are the results from the overnight test, went for better than 14-14-14-34 and tried 14-13-13-13-31. All stable! DRAM volts and DRAM boot volts set to 1.37 (sensors say this gives 1.35). CPU running at stock (100% load, 50% from memtests & rest from AES mining) - I had it running at 4.1 GHz 1.44V but I wasn't happy leaving it over night with the temps - reading up to 70 C at 50% load just from the memtests and I think it was mentioned earlier in the thread that 0902 reports ~20 C lower than reality, so, 90 C, ouch! Will test it again when I've got my loop up and running rather than Noctua NH-U14S.



Some erroneous volt sensor readings where it has summed two values together - the current values are correct. SOC volts is set to 1.2, giving 1.155 - my next mission is to lower this







.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I couldn't even post with the inner part of the gasket in, once I swapped over to a Noctua cooler I figured it was something to do with EKs mounting hardware so I removed the middle part of the gasket and that's all it was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a stop gap you could just put tape over the backplate so it doesn't make any contact with the board?


Same problem with the tape as with the stock mb backplates plastic on the am4 backplate the screws provided by ek have such a short thread that it's loose and wont work.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I couldn't even post with the inner part of the gasket in, once I swapped over to a Noctua cooler I figured it was something to do with EKs mounting hardware so I removed the middle part of the gasket and that's all it was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a stop gap you could just put tape over the backplate so it doesn't make any contact with the board?
> 
> 
> 
> Same problem with the tape as with the stock mb backplates plastic on the am4 backplate the screws provided by ek have such a short thread that it's loose and wont work.
Click to expand...

Might have to contact EK in that case man I don't know what to tell you


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> We found that the gasket can still cause issues like this in some cases even without the middle part, I suggest you add a piece of paper or similar in between if you want to keep using it.


Paper between the gasket and mb or backplate and mb? I fail to understand how such a trivial piece can cause such issues, whats the problem with the gasket anyhow?


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Paper between the gasket and mb or backplate and mb? I fail to understand how such a trivial piece can cause such issues, whats the problem with the gasket anyhow?


What I did is trim the gasket to not go past the edges of the backplate. The issue is that the gasket is compatible with the intel mounting holes which touch all sorts of pins on the board on the back. Get a box cutter and trim down the outer gasket (no inner of course) to the size of the metal backplate. Then for good measure you can also use a paper cutout the same dimensions as the backplate, and put that between the motherboard and the rubber gasket. I've done this and I'm rock solid.

Though I also have the new EK AMD block that uses the stock backplate just in case.


----------



## warpedsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemChem*
> 
> @warpedsoul, here are the results from the overnight test, went for better than 14-14-14-34 and tried 14-13-13-13-31. All stable! DRAM volts and DRAM boot volts set to 1.37 (sensors say this gives 1.35). CPU running at stock (100% load, 50% from memtests & rest from AES mining) - I had it running at 4.1 GHz 1.44V but I wasn't happy leaving it over night with the temps - reading up to 70 C at 50% load just from the memtests and I think it was mentioned earlier in the thread that 0902 reports ~20 C lower than reality, so, 90 C, ouch! Will test it again when I've got my loop up and running rather than Noctua NH-U14S.
> 
> 
> 
> Some erroneous volt sensor readings where it has summed two values together - the current values are correct. SOC volts is set to 1.2, giving 1.155 - my next mission is to lower this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thats great to hear! Gives me hope that my 3600C17 kit can possibly get 14-14-14-34 timings.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> My HWiNFO64 doesn't even have something called CPU temp under Asus Crosshair. I only show temps for Motherboard, temp 3 4 5 6. Did you change something?


Check tab "CPU" AMD RYzen
Value= CPU (Tctl

Still no info there? Reopen HWiNFO, sometimes when you open the application to fast after you enter windows, it doesn't show all sensors!


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> I did indeed have the power profile set to High Performance. HOWEVER, when I went back to set it to Balanced, I noticed that the Processor Minimum and Maximum states are gone from the power options. I KNOW they were there before, but now they're gone! Was there some Windows update for Ryzen that happened in the last day or 2?


Enabing Pstates will show the cpu max speed in your energy profile!


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I was wondering, when on UEFI defaults, members can share what they see in Advanced\AMD CBS\Zen Common Options\Custome Core Pstates ?.




- Set P states on 4000mhz @ 1.4v
- Grey box is showing the right Speed,
- Target CPU is showing 3600Mhz ????STRANGE
- Windows is showing 40000Mhz as max speed
- Full load working on max 32000Mhz ???STRANGE

Im going to run more test today. Im starting to think its something related to Windows 10!!


----------



## egandt

I had time (was going to be out for much of the day), so I figured it would be good to test the memory fully that means memtest86, well I downloaded the 7.3 Free edition and created a USB stick (which boots fine on my Intel 7700K using EFI), but does not even boot on this motherboard. I'm forced to use Microsoft's built in "Windows Memory Diagnositc", it will work, but is not the same quality as Memtest86, well at least I do not trust it as much.

First thing there is no way to get to a boot menu I can find, so I have to go to BIOS and select over-ride boot option and select the USB stick with memtest86, it then starts booting in a window which seems odd, and then it reboots th system and starts Windows, there is no error or failure message displayed, it simply fails to boot on this MB. On the Z270 system the initial boot looks the same as what I see in the Window, but then there are more that never appear on this MB and it starts.

While I'm impressed with the performance of the Ryzen processor for the price, I'm far less impressed with the effort to simply perform standard sanity tests such as memtest86 (which at least in EFI mode does not even boot).

Luckily I'm in no rush to replace the existing system, so I have time to play with Ryzen and the X370 platform and learn as well as allow it to mature, (at least for another week or two), however if I needed it running today and stabily I'd be hurting.

Still as of last night I managed to get Handbreak 1.0.3 (1.0.2 kept crashing oddly), and RealBench to run simultaneously for 4 hours without issues so I feel it is getting closer to stable, now OCCT still is an issue with a black screen crash, so it is not where I want it yet, but it is getting closer. Handbreak was converting a 4K video to 1080P H.264 (High Quality), and then the same video to1080P H.265 (Fast). RealBench was doing it's thing using 32GB of memory (I have 64GB iunstalled).

ERIC


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I couldn't even post with the inner part of the gasket in, once I swapped over to a Noctua cooler I figured it was something to do with EKs mounting hardware so I removed the middle part of the gasket and that's all it was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a stop gap you could just put tape over the backplate so it doesn't make any contact with the board?


Based on what I've been told, the gasket is "mildly conductive." The board has test points in that area, hence the issues. If you want to use it, then covering it with non-conductive tape is advised.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I couldn't even post with the inner part of the gasket in, once I swapped over to a Noctua cooler I figured it was something to do with EKs mounting hardware so I removed the middle part of the gasket and that's all it was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a stop gap you could just put tape over the backplate so it doesn't make any contact with the board?
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what I've been told, the gasket is "mildly conductive." The board has test points in that area, hence the issues. If you want to use it, then covering it with non-conductive tape is advised.
Click to expand...

Well that's slightly alarming seeing as I'm using it right now and have been for a week.......


----------



## NemChem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpedsoul*
> 
> Thats great to hear! Gives me hope that my 3600C17 kit can possibly get 14-14-14-34 timings.


Fingers crossed for you! Before I did the stability test I was a little daring and tried 12-14-14-34 @ 1.45 V (just to see if I could get AIDA64 latency <70ns) - got to windows but not stable at all and ofc that voltage is no good for 24/7... thinking (maybe wishful thinking...) it might do CL13 at 1.4 V or so if the IMC didn't dislike odd numbers: my hunch being that if 3600CL16 could do 3200CL13, 3600CL17 can do 3200C14







... I'm hopeful for you since CL13->CL14 is a loosening of 7.7% whereas CL16->CL17 is only loosening by 6.3%. Hopefully you'll get CL14 at 1.35 V, but I'd imagine 1.4 V would be fine to run 24/7 since some of GSkills highest binned sets run at 1.4 V anyway - don't take that as gospel though, I'm not very experienced with RAM overclocking, just throwing thoughts around! Hopefully someone more experienced can chime in.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> 
> 
> - Set P states on 4000mhz @ 1.4v
> - Grey box is showing the right Speed,
> - Target CPU is showing 3600Mhz ????STRANGE
> - Windows is showing 40000Mhz as max speed
> - Full load working on max 32000Mhz ???STRANGE
> 
> Im going to run more test today. Im starting to think its something related to Windows 10!!


Target CPU will show default base clock for CPU as you did not make changes to CPU ration on Extreme Tweaker page, which I'm not doing







. On the right section you will see what your CPU frequency is from playing with PState (besides grey box in CBS section).

I have elaborated more in my own thread concerning what I'm doing and why I never went Win 10.

Just doing a 2hr RB stress mode run with the 3.7GHz @ 1.1875V







, so far 30mins all good







.

*** edit ***

Well it's 60min pass so far







.


----------



## MarkPost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> 
> 
> - Set P states on 4000mhz @ 1.4v
> - Grey box is showing the right Speed,
> - Target CPU is showing 3600Mhz ????STRANGE
> - Windows is showing 40000Mhz as max speed
> - Full load working on max 32000Mhz ???STRANGE
> 
> Im going to run more test today. Im starting to think its something related to Windows 10!!


Hello, its not a Windows issue. Ive been playing around with this thing, and finally figured out how it works to keep power savings enabled when overclocking: only FID value has to be changed. Keep DID and VID at its default values: 8 and 20 respectively.

So, if you need to increase Vcore, you have to play with vcore Offset value (Ai Tweaker section). On this way you will have the target OC freq at full load; and will decrease vcore and cpu freq at idle


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Target CPU will show default base clock for CPU as you did not make changes to CPU ration on Extreme Tweaker page, which I'm not doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . On the right section you will see what your CPU frequency is


Hmm that clears things up with target CPU..


----------



## gupsterg

@elmor @Mumak

For OC set in post 1245, with RealBench Stress mode loading CPU, I get ~1.19V consistent reading for VCORE on DMM (will use a better resolution on DMM), UEFI is set for 1.1875V.



I'd say the SW readings are within tolerance.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarkPost*
> 
> Hello, its not a Windows issue. Ive been playing around with this thing, and finally figured out how it works to keep power savings enabled when overclocking: only FID value has to be changed. Keep DID and VID at its default values: 8 and 20 respectively.
> 
> So, if you need to increase Vcore, you have to play with vcore Offset value (Ai Tweaker section). On this way you will have the target OC freq at full load; and will decrease vcore and cpu freq at idle


Hi MarkPost... thats what i tried yesterday, playing with offset, exactly what elmor was saying. But if you can read the thread, you will see he is saying to keep DID as 8. And not : dont toch the VID.
He is explaining how to calculate those.

Because i want him to run 1.4v on 4000Mhz, thats why i set VID on 20. It would be strange if it will work when leave the VID on 18. But let me try right now!

The problem here is, everything is working. But it doesnt get to max speed on full load.


----------



## MarkPost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Hi MarkPost... thats what i tried yesterday, playing with offset, exactly what elmor was saying. But if you can read the thread, you will see he is saying to keep DID as 8. And not : dont toch the VID.
> He is explaining how to calculate those.
> 
> Because i want him to run 1.4v on 4000Mhz, thats why i set VID on 20. It would be strange if it will work when leave the VID on 18. But let me try right now!
> 
> The problem here is, everything is working. But it doesnt get to max speed on full load.


18 = 1.4v. On this way it doesnt work. You will want to keep it at its default value: 20 = 1.35v

So if you need 1.40 vcore, play with offset vcore: +0.0500


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @elmor @Mumak
> 
> For OC set in post 1245, with RealBench Stress mode loading CPU, I get ~1.19V consistent reading for VCORE on DMM (will use a better resolution on DMM), UEFI is set for 1.1875V.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say the SW readings are within tolerance.


I've been told in the past that there was an issue with VID reported by the CPU that should be fixed with an updated SMU firmware. So it was a bug in the SMU. Do you know @The Stilt if it's already fixed ?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarkPost*
> 
> 18 = 1.4v. On this way it doesnt work. You will want to keep it at its default value: 20 = 1.35v
> 
> So if you need 1.40 vcore, play with offset vcore: +0.0500


Yep you are right, when leave it on 20, it seems to working! Power Plan on High: CPU speed stays on 4000Mhz, Powerplan on balanced will lower the speed when idle.


----------



## MarkPost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Yep you are right, when leave it on 18, it seems to working! Power Plan on High: CPU speed stays on 4000Mhz, Powerplan on balanced will lower the speed when idle.


you are welcome. Only to clarify, default value is 20 (1.35v) not 18


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> I've been told in the past that there was an issue with VID reported by the CPU that should be fixed with an updated SMU firmware. So it was a bug in the SMU. Do you know @The Stilt if it's already fixed ?


Not spoken to him yet on this but other things. I will have debug files on HWiNFO later today, sorry for delay and appreciate your support as always







. At present I hide several sensors and re-show and all is right, the occurrence is intermittent but reproducible on my end, if the data is going to be stuck it is at launch of app otherwise you don't get it later on, been using HWiNFO on a 2hr run now, before it has been multiple short tests over the course of ~8hrs meddling around.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarkPost*
> 
> you are welcome. Only to clarify, default value is 20 (1.35v) not 18


Sorry typo


----------



## nersty

So for getting 3200Mhz on ram (sorry, noobing it up here). I have 2x 8GB gskill 3200 @ 14-14-14-34 B-die. Are you guys just setting these timings and the voltage to 1.35 manually or selecting one of the profiles? Having been on Intel for the past n-1 years I have just been playing set-and-forget with ram speed profiles. The ram OC process is quite foreign to me vs the CPU. Thanks!


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nersty*
> 
> So for getting 3200Mhz on ram (sorry, noobing it up here). I have 2x 8GB gskill 3200 @ 14-14-14-34 B-die. Are you guys just setting these timings and the voltage to 1.35 manually or selecting one of the profiles? Having been on Intel for the past n-1 years I have just been playing set-and-forget with ram speed profiles. The ram OC process is quite foreign to me vs the CPU. Thanks!


Yes we are setting it on manual. ! Dont forget to play with your VSOCC if it doesn't post


----------



## nersty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Yes we are setting it on manual. ! Dont forget to play with your VSOCC if it doesn't post


Thanks! I'll give that a try when I have some free time tonight.


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egandt*
> 
> I had time (was going to be out for much of the day), so I figured it would be good to test the memory fully that means memtest86, well I downloaded the 7.3 Free edition and created a USB stick (which boots fine on my Intel 7700K using EFI), but does not even boot on this motherboard. I'm forced to use Microsoft's built in "Windows Memory Diagnositc", it will work, but is not the same quality as Memtest86, well at least I do not trust it as much.
> 
> First thing there is no way to get to a boot menu I can find, so I have to go to BIOS and select over-ride boot option and select the USB stick with memtest86, it then starts booting in a window which seems odd, and then it reboots th system and starts Windows, there is no error or failure message displayed, it simply fails to boot on this MB. On the Z270 system the initial boot looks the same as what I see in the Window, but then there are more that never appear on this MB and it starts.
> 
> While I'm impressed with the performance of the Ryzen processor for the price, I'm far less impressed with the effort to simply perform standard sanity tests such as memtest86 (which at least in EFI mode does not even boot).
> 
> Luckily I'm in no rush to replace the existing system, so I have time to play with Ryzen and the X370 platform and learn as well as allow it to mature, (at least for another week or two), however if I needed it running today and stabily I'd be hurting.
> 
> Still as of last night I managed to get Handbreak 1.0.3 (1.0.2 kept crashing oddly), and RealBench to run simultaneously for 4 hours without issues so I feel it is getting closer to stable, now OCCT still is an issue with a black screen crash, so it is not where I want it yet, but it is getting closer. Handbreak was converting a 4K video to 1080P H.264 (High Quality), and then the same video to1080P H.265 (Fast). RealBench was doing it's thing using 32GB of memory (I have 64GB iunstalled).
> 
> ERIC


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egandt*
> 
> I had time (was going to be out for much of the day), so I figured it would be good to test the memory fully that means memtest86, well I downloaded the 7.3 Free edition and created a USB stick (which boots fine on my Intel 7700K using EFI), but does not even boot on this motherboard. I'm forced to use Microsoft's built in "Windows Memory Diagnositc", it will work, but is not the same quality as Memtest86, well at least I do not trust it as much.
> 
> First thing there is no way to get to a boot menu I can find, so I have to go to BIOS and select over-ride boot option and select the USB stick with memtest86, it then starts booting in a window which seems odd, and then it reboots th system and starts Windows, there is no error or failure message displayed, it simply fails to boot on this MB. On the Z270 system the initial boot looks the same as what I see in the Window, but then there are more that never appear on this MB and it starts.
> 
> While I'm impressed with the performance of the Ryzen processor for the price, I'm far less impressed with the effort to simply perform standard sanity tests such as memtest86 (which at least in EFI mode does not even boot).
> 
> Luckily I'm in no rush to replace the existing system, so I have time to play with Ryzen and the X370 platform and learn as well as allow it to mature, (at least for another week or two), however if I needed it running today and stabily I'd be hurting.
> 
> Still as of last night I managed to get Handbreak 1.0.3 (1.0.2 kept crashing oddly), and RealBench to run simultaneously for 4 hours without issues so I feel it is getting closer to stable, now OCCT still is an issue with a black screen crash, so it is not where I want it yet, but it is getting closer. Handbreak was converting a 4K video to 1080P H.264 (High Quality), and then the same video to1080P H.265 (Fast). RealBench was doing it's thing using 32GB of memory (I have 64GB iunstalled).
> 
> ERIC


Which version of Realbench are u using? - the one I find refuses to run more than one cycle saying it can't send reports !?


----------



## elmor

Thanks to everyone helping people in the thread, offloads us lot! And they guys showing off their rigs running nicely at way above rated speeds, great job. That's what why we make these products.

Couple of things:

1. Temperature readings on 0902 and pre 5803. We tweaked it a bit too far and will be reversed in future updates, you can manually go back to stock/5803 behavior by going to Tweaker's paradise and set Sense MI skew = Enabled and Sense MI offset = 272 (0902 setting when overclocked is 283). Reading too low can affect your DRAM stability, so if your system is reading less than 30*C I suggest you set it.

2. DRAM settings, we changed to 2T when 2666 or higher ratio is used because of compability and helping some sticks work on the board. Unfortunately we can't set it dynamically or have an option for it until AMD gives us an update. I think overall it should be better for all, if you want to keep 1T you can use 2400 or lower DRAM Ratio + increase REFCLK (140-145 with 2400 DRAM Ratio is a sweet spot).

3. We're aware fan control has a lot of issues at the moment, I'll let you know when we have a fix for it.

Let me know if there's anything else serious that I missed, you guys are busy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> For me, raising the BCLK to any significant degree prevents my USB keyboard and mouse (Corsair STRAFE and SABRE) from operating. They simply don't power on at boot. None of the D.O.C.P. settings work for me. I might be able to use a lower BCLK than those presets, but what's the point?
> 
> I'm good with 100MHz BCLK. My RAM is at 3200 14-14-14-14-34-2T at 1.351v using the DDR4-3200 setting in the BIOS.


We haven't seen many USB issues when pushing REFCLK except when going 145MHz+, perhaps you could try different USB ports from CPU or Promontory?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre73*
> 
> So if I buy this board now and am going with 32 GB of 3200 DDR4, what would be my best bet?
> 
> 4x8 GB SS/SR or
> 2x16GB DS?


2x16GB DS most likely with future BIOS updates.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Hmmm alrightythen. So what is the explination why there are NO motherboards available, except for the initial small shipments?
> 
> And let's ask Raja and Elmor, why they are having issues with BIOS?


The source is credible. The option would have been to not have any boards at launch, don't think that would have made anyone happier.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nersty*
> 
> So for getting 3200Mhz on ram (sorry, noobing it up here). I have 2x 8GB gskill 3200 @ 14-14-14-34 B-die. Are you guys just setting these timings and the voltage to 1.35 manually or selecting one of the profiles? Having been on Intel for the past n-1 years I have just been playing set-and-forget with ram speed profiles. The ram OC process is quite foreign to me vs the CPU. Thanks!


Make sure to set the DRAM Boot (last setting in External Digi+ menu) to 1.35v when you put your RAM voltage to 1.35v. Otherwise it defaults to 1.2v.

Might also need to change VTTDDR (first setting in Tweaker's Paradise) to 0.80520v or one notch higher.


----------



## elmor

If your system is stuck on 0d you can try flashing 5803 using USB BIOS Flashback, let it update fully and then re-flash 0902.

Was anyone able to get 3200 DRAM (120 REFCLK with 2666 DRAM Ratio) using 2x16GB on 0902?


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> 1. Temperature readings on 0902 and pre 5803. We tweaked it a bit too far and will be reversed in the future, you can manually go back to stock/5803 behavior by going to Tweaker's paradise and set Sense MI skew = Enabled and Sense MI offset = 272. Reading too low can affect your DRAM stability, so if your system is reading less than 30*C I suggest you set it.


Thanks elmor! My custom water cooling loop is good, but it is unnerving seeing the temps at 13°C at idle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> We haven't seen many USB issues when pushing REFCLK except when going 145MHz+, perhaps you could try different USB ports from CPU or Promontory?


Yeah, I'm using the black USB2 ports on the back (the row with the USB BIOS Flashback port). Might try the first USB3 row if I ever decide to try increasing the REFCLK again.


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> If your system is stuck on 0d you can try flashing 5803 using USB BIOS Flashback, let it update fully and then re-flash 0902.
> 
> Was anyone able to get 3200 DRAM (120 REFCLK with 2666 DRAM Ratio) using 2x16GB on 0902?


Hey Elmor,

There's some confusion around the pstate tweaking. You said to keep the DID at 8. For the VID, should we keep that at 20? To get higher voltages can we change it or should we set the vcore directly?


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> Hey Elmor,
> 
> There's some confusion around the pstate tweaking. You said to keep the DID at 8. For the VID, should we keep that at 20? To get higher voltages can we change it or should we set the vcore directly?


It seems some users have problems when changing it, correct? I will try it tomorrow when I'm back in the office.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> It seems some users have problems when changing it, correct? I will try it tomorrow when I'm back in the office.


Yes Elmor, i did test for over 5hr, eventually we found out if you dont leave it on 20, it doesn't work. I tried with 18, and the cpu speed didnt hit 4000mhz anymore.
The max was 3200mhz. But windows / bios was showing 4000mhz max


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Yes Elmor, i did test for over 5hr, eventually we found out if you dont leave it on 20, it doesn't work. I tried with 18, and the cpu speed didnt hit 4000mhz anymore.
> The max was 3200mhz. But windows / bios was showing 4000mhz max


Which should be fine if you use offset to adjust your vcore. Going back, I completely overlooked that you had changed yours to 18.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Yes Elmor, i did test for over 5hr, eventually we found out if you dont leave it on 20, it doesn't work. I tried with 18, and the cpu speed didnt hit 4000mhz anymore.
> The max was 3200mhz. But windows / bios was showing 4000mhz max


Great that you guys are testing this, then I don't have to


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Let me know if there's anything else serious that I missed, you guys are busy


Where can I get my hands on that Windows based memtest app you use?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Which should be fine if you use offset to adjust your vcore. Going back, I completely overlooked that you had changed yours to 18.


hehe No problem, as i said, i tried everthing. Offset / manual etc etc etc...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Great that you guys are testing this, then I don't have to


Your welcome mate!


----------



## nycgtr

I loose the sata boot drive every now and then on reboot. The drive however I've tested has no problems. Anyone else have this?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Yes Elmor, i did test for over 5hr, eventually we found out if you dont leave it on 20, it doesn't work. I tried with 18, and the cpu speed didnt hit 4000mhz anymore.
> The max was 3200mhz. But windows / bios was showing 4000mhz max
> 
> 
> 
> Great that you guys are testing this, then I don't have to
Click to expand...

Just an fyi, the 11.5 bat works better in R15 than the R15 one does


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Which should be fine if you use offset to adjust your vcore. Going back, I completely overlooked that you had changed yours to 18.


What value do you set to vcore offset if you change the VID?

I have 3.9 stable (1800x) on auto with 8/20, as posted before. But I do lose on single thread quite a bit.


----------



## HeliXpc

http://hcidesign.com/memtest/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Where can I get my hands on that Windows based memtest app you use?


http://hcidesign.com/memtest/


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> What value do you set to vcore offset if you change the VID?
> 
> I have 3.9 stable (1800x) on auto with 8/20, as posted before. But I do lose on single thread quite a bit.


VID should remain at 20 which is 1.35. Then you'd change the vcore offset to hit the voltage you need for the clock you're running. That depends on your processor. You could also use auto of you want, but you'll want to monitor your voltages to make sure they're not pushing too high.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Couple of things:
> 
> 1. Temperature readings on 0902 and pre 5803. We tweaked it a bit too far and will be reversed in future updates, you can manually go back to stock/5803 behavior by going to Tweaker's paradise and set Sense MI skew = Enabled and Sense MI offset = 272 (0902 setting when overclocked is 283). Reading too low can affect your DRAM stability, so if your system is reading less than 30*C I suggest you set it.
> 
> 2. DRAM settings, we changed to 2T when 2666 or higher ratio is used because of compability and helping some sticks work on the board. Unfortunately we can't set it dynamically or have an option for it until AMD gives us an update. I think overall it should be better for all, if you want to keep 1T you can use 2400 or lower DRAM Ratio + increase REFCLK (140-145 with 2400 DRAM Ratio is a sweet spot).
> 
> 3. We're aware fan control has a lot of issues at the moment, I'll let you know when we have a fix for it.


+rep, for info








.

For other members update on my 3.7GHz @ 1.1875V in PState 0 passed 2hrs RB stress mode.



SO next x264 setup by @jackcy, in this post.

1st loop near end it fail







(the 1.55V is the stickying issue reading from HWiNFO I forget to reset app after unsticking it).



SO I thought up PState 0 to 1.2V _and_ next thing once in OS I'm only maxing at 2.8GHz across all cores with something just above 1V







.

SO solution was to set Pstate 0 as before for 3.7GHz @ 1.1875V *but* go back to Extreme Tweaker page and set CPU voltage mode to offset and add 0.0125V there to get 1.2V







.

Will post results of voltage requirement for 10 loops of x264 soon







.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> VID should remain at 20 which is 1.35. Then you'd change the vcore offset to hit the voltage you need for the clock you're running. That depends on your processor. You could also use auto of you want, but you'll want to monitor your voltages to make sure they're not pushing too high.


yes he is right! Leave it on 20.

btw: you can play with LLC if your volt is peaking that much. Im getting best results with LLC on Level 3, it's quite stable on the volt without to much spikes


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> VID should remain at 20 which is 1.35. Then you'd change the vcore offset to hit the voltage you need for the clock you're running. That depends on your processor. You could also use auto of you want, but you'll want to monitor your voltages to make sure they're not pushing too high.


So for @majestynl target of 4.0 GHz, we would have:

FID = A0
DID = 8
VID = 20

This would have a target frequency of 4.0, and target voltage of 1.35v.

Then set the offset to make the target voltage 1.40?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> So for @majestynl target of 4.0 GHz, we would have:
> 
> FID = A0
> DID = 8
> VID = 20
> 
> This would have a target frequency of 4.0, and target voltage of 1.35v.
> 
> Then set the offset to make the target voltage 1.40?


My settings:



Dont forget to Set your LLC on level 3 , if you want your voltage more stable. (works for me)

ps: Dram and VSOC values are for me running 3200Mhz stable!


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Where can I get my hands on that Windows based memtest app you use?


As @HeliXpc said it's based off HCI Memtest Pro. We use this GUI/Launcher internally, not sure where it's from.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I loose the sata boot drive every now and then on reboot. The drive however I've tested has no problems. Anyone else have this?


Tricky to debug, it doesn't show in the BIOS menu at all when lost?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Just an fyi, the 11.5 bat works better in R15 than the R15 one does


zen_perfboost? Maybe I named them wrong







You can also check with the Performance Bias option under Extreme Tweaker, it sets the same thing just not on-the-fly.


----------



## Disasterpiec99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeboy5040*
> 
> Luckily I read it wrong and have the 2 stick version


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Just an fyi, the 11.5 bat works better in R15 than the R15 one does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zen_perfboost? Maybe I named them wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also check with the Performance Bias option under Extreme Tweaker, it sets the same thing just not on-the-fly.
Click to expand...

Doubtful, the 11.5 bat is still fastest for 11.5 but it's also faster than R15 for R15, gave me another 15cb or so all up


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> As @HeliXpc said it's based off HCI Memtest Pro. We use this GUI/Launcher internally, not sure where it's from.
> Tricky to debug, it doesn't show in the BIOS menu at all when lost?
> zen_perfboost? Maybe I named them wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also check with the Performance Bias option under Extreme Tweaker, it sets the same thing just not on-the-fly.


Doesn't show. I tried different sata port, different sata plug, cable. It comes on and off. I cannot narrow it down as sometimes the same sata plug will work then it wont and another wont then it will lol. The cable is fine. If i swap the ports around the other drives always show up just the boot drive doesnt. This includes swapping the sata plug from the psu to other drives.


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> My settings:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont forget to Set your LLC on level 3 , if you want your voltage more stable. (works for me)
> 
> ps: Dram and VSOC values are for me running 3200Mhz stable!


Using VCORE offset +0.01250, VSOC auto, and DRAM 1.35 I have the pstate0 OC @ 4.0GHz with 3200MHz DRAM 14-14-14-34. Good suggestion on LLC lvl3.

What's next? 4.1?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> My settings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont forget to Set your LLC on level 3 , if you want your voltage more stable. (works for me)
> 
> ps: Dram and VSOC values are for me running 3200Mhz stable!


My R7 1700 VID = 3A at UEFI stock, if I change that it will send clocks loopy in OS (post 1329), this was when I went 38 to gain 1.2V. Only way I sorted it was to revert to 3A and use CPU voltage offset mode. So I'm wondering if that VID is different between CPUs, can we share data on this aspect?

I have yet to adjust LLC.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> Using VCORE offset +0.01250, VSOC auto, and DRAM 1.35 I have the pstate0 OC @ 4.0GHz with 3200MHz DRAM 14-14-14-34. Good suggestion on LLC lvl3.
> 
> What's next? 4.1?


First try cold booting. Cause previously I thought I could leave my vsoc also on default. It booted fine, only not cold. So needed to bump it a bit.

Yes next is trying to get stable on 4100..


----------



## Mrimstad

Hi, i know my answer is probobly in here somewhere, and i tryed looking for it.
But i cant find it, thus i ask.

Dont realy care much for oc in the cpu department atm so everything is on auto there.
Got my 3000 lpx's upp to 2666 with ok timings but the dram voltage keeps on reporting at 1.41v this seems like a killer. Even vent in and hard sett it in bios to 1.35 heck at 2666
it should be ok at 1.2v right?

These reports are from the aisuit and hwinfo, even bios reports high voltages. so why cant i seem to lower it?

Another question is about the cpu temps, my board got delivered with 702 and it then sat at 33c idle
wich is the same as it doees now. I read somewhere that it reports low, like 20c low, wich would meen 50c idle on water?!? can that be correct?

902bios, 1700x, lpx4, cm nepton240m

Also i saw someone mention [email protected] not working? my rig has chugged 6wu since friday in case we are talking about the same thing.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrimstad*
> 
> Hi, i know my answer is probobly in here somewhere, and i tryed looking for it.
> But i cant find it, thus i ask.
> 
> Dont realy care much for oc in the cpu department atm so everything is on auto there.
> Got my 3000 lpx's upp to 2666 with ok timings but the dram voltage keeps on reporting at 1.41v this seems like a killer. Even vent in and hard sett it in bios to 1.35 heck at 2666
> it should be ok at 1.2v right?
> 
> These reports are from the aisuit and hwinfo, even bios reports high voltages. so why cant i seem to lower it?
> 
> Another question is about the cpu temps, my board got delivered with 702 and it then sat at 33c idle
> wich is the same as it doees now. I read somewhere that it reports low, like 20c low, wich would meen 50c idle on water?!? can that be correct?
> 
> 902bios, 1700x, lpx4, cm nepton240m
> 
> Also i saw someone mention [email protected] not working? my rig has chugged 6wu since friday in case we are talking about the same thing.


Can you give us the exact product code for your ram?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> My R7 1700 VID = 3A at UEFI stock, if I change that it will send clocks loopy in OS (post 1329), this was when I went 38 to gain 1.2V. Only way I sorted it was to revert to 3A and use CPU voltage offset mode. So I'm wondering if that VID is different between CPUs, can we share data on this aspect?
> 
> I have yet to adjust LLC.


It could be the VID...its acting strange!

Sure we could, what data you need?


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> http://hcidesign.com/memtest/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> As @HeliXpc said it's based off HCI Memtest Pro. We use this GUI/Launcher internally, not sure where it's from.


Thank you both!


----------



## Mrimstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Can you give us the exact product code for your ram?


CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 is the number.
And i know there are issues with memory speed atm so im fine at 2666 for now.
Just worried about the voltage.


----------



## nersty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I loose the sata boot drive every now and then on reboot. The drive however I've tested has no problems. Anyone else have this?


I had this happen only with the boot drive. I reseated all the sata cables and haven't had an issue since.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrimstad*
> 
> Hi, i know my answer is probobly in here somewhere, and i tryed looking for it.
> But i cant find it, thus i ask.
> 
> Dont realy care much for oc in the cpu department atm so everything is on auto there.
> Got my 3000 lpx's upp to 2666 with ok timings but the dram voltage keeps on reporting at 1.41v this seems like a killer. Even vent in and hard sett it in bios to 1.35 heck at 2666
> it should be ok at 1.2v right?
> 
> These reports are from the aisuit and hwinfo, even bios reports high voltages. so why cant i seem to lower it?
> 
> Another question is about the cpu temps, my board got delivered with 702 and it then sat at 33c idle
> wich is the same as it doees now. I read somewhere that it reports low, like 20c low, wich would meen 50c idle on water?!? can that be correct?
> 
> 902bios, 1700x, lpx4, cm nepton240m
> 
> Also i saw someone mention [email protected] not working? my rig has chugged 6wu since friday in case we are talking about the same thing.


That 1.41v is constant? I've had HWinfo64 give a maximum of 2.7v before, so we know that's bugged a bit.

The new 0902 BIOS can report low for some, meaning it might idle at (for me) 13°C which is not correct. If yours is reporting 33°C, then it's accurate. And for those where it is reporting low, elmor has given us a fix -- mine still reports low, but not 13°C any more.


----------



## Mrimstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> That 1.41v is constant? I've had HWinfo64 give a maximum of 2.7v before, so we know that's bugged a bit.
> 
> The new 0902 BIOS can report low for some, meaning it might idle at (for me) 13°C which is not correct. If yours is reporting 33°C, then it's accurate. And for those where it is reporting low, elmor has given us a fix -- mine still reports low, but not 13°C any more.


Well, system has been upp for a few hours now and the reporting shows a low of 0.00 and a high off 1.43 so the averege is 1.42 id say that is constant.
Everything else seems ok in hwinfo.
Atleast computer seems fine, windwos works fine, benchmarks run withouth a hitch etc.

Edit* I have seen that 2,8v high on some ocations but that was vcore. Wich is also wierd, would think that would fry the poor cpu.


----------



## MacClipper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I loose the sata boot drive every now and then on reboot. The drive however I've tested has no problems. Anyone else have this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Tricky to debug, it doesn't show in the BIOS menu at all when lost?


I get this with the Intel 530 model 2.5" SSD too, latest DC32 firmware.

Cold boot is OK.

Any warm reboot and it disappears totally, even from the BIOS till mobo is power cycled. SSD tested fine. Persistent old Intel 530 problem which I think it has to do with its power saving sleep state which is possibly not supported by the Asus BIOS, maybe?


----------



## Reikoji

Thanks for this guys. I haven't gotten my board yet and feared i would end up with a brick. The extended wait turned out to be a good thing.


----------



## mhaluska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> Wonder if i need more dram voltage for my 2x16 to post 3200. I can only get it to 3000 so farbwith 141 blck


Hi man, you've also Trident Z in cfg 2x16gb? I'm just looking for new desktop with Ryzen and 32gb ram in 2x16gb cfg for future upgrade.
Can you post here your ram part number?

Thanks


----------



## serfeldon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Thanks to everyone helping people in the thread, offloads us lot! And they guys showing off their rigs running nicely at way above rated speeds, great job. That's what why we make these products.
> 
> Couple of things:
> 
> 1. Temperature readings on 0902 and pre 5803. We tweaked it a bit too far and will be reversed in future updates, you can manually go back to stock/5803 behavior by going to Tweaker's paradise and set Sense MI skew = Enabled and Sense MI offset = 272 (0902 setting when overclocked is 283). Reading too low can affect your DRAM stability, so if your system is reading less than 30*C I suggest you set it.
> 
> 2. DRAM settings, we changed to 2T when 2666 or higher ratio is used because of compability and helping some sticks work on the board. Unfortunately we can't set it dynamically or have an option for it until AMD gives us an update. I think overall it should be better for all, if you want to keep 1T you can use 2400 or lower DRAM Ratio + increase REFCLK (140-145 with 2400 DRAM Ratio is a sweet spot).
> 
> 3. We're aware fan control has a lot of issues at the moment, I'll let you know when we have a fix for it.
> 
> Let me know if there's anything else serious that I missed, you guys are busy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We haven't seen many USB issues when pushing REFCLK except when going 145MHz+, perhaps you could try different USB ports from CPU or Promontory?
> 2x16GB DS most likely with future BIOS updates.
> The source is credible. The option would have been to not have any boards at launch, don't think that would have made anyone happier.


@elmor do you see 4x8gb 3200Mhz working in the future too? If not,what do you think the max speed for 4x8gb I should aim for?


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> First try cold booting. Cause previously I thought I could leave my vsoc also on default. It booted fine, only not cold. So needed to bump it a bit.
> 
> Yes next is trying to get stable on 4100..


No issue with cold boot on auto, did you set your DRAM boot voltage to 1.35 in the digi section?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> If your system is stuck on 0d you can try flashing 5803 using USB BIOS Flashback, let it update fully and then re-flash 0902.


Is this advice for anyone that can't boot up with ram at higher speeds? I have samsung b-die and can't boot with beyond 2666 and 2666 is not stable. I always get the 0d error with anything higher.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> No issue with cold boot on auto, did you set your DRAM boot voltage to 1.35 in the digi section?


Then you are lucky... No just in extreme tweakers tab main page.. You can see it in my screenshot i posted before!


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Is this advice for anyone that can't boot up with ram at higher speeds? I have samsung b-die and can't boot with beyond 2666 and 2666 is not stable. I always get the 0d error with anything higher.


Whats your vsocc volt?


----------



## finalheaven

@majestynl

What should the Pstate0 FID setting be to boot up at 3.8ghz? I'm confused in how Pstate0 settings work. Thank you.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Whats your vsocc volt?


I've tried it all. 1.1, 1.15, 1.2, and none of them work. set ram to 1.4v even and ddr4 bootup to 1.37.


----------



## BoMbY

Okay, I now use LLC3 and VCore Offset +0.0375 (0.0125 and 0.0250 are not stable), which leads to VCore sensor reading of almost constant 1.417v under load (one spike to 1.439v). The funny thing is, this is slightly lower than simple auto settings, with PState0 set to 4 Ghz and 1.35v.

Edit:

Some temperatures with my AM3 Nepton 140XL:

Idle temp (CPU/tctl) : 44 / 44.4
RealBench Stresstest (CPU/tctl): 83/85.3
IntelBurnTest (CPU/tctl): 85/89.3

Not quite optimal ... But I'll go for a full custom loop as soon as I get an RX Vega.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @majestynl
> 
> What should the Pstate0 FID setting be to boot up at 3.8ghz? I'm confused in how Pstate0 settings work. Thank you.


The BIOS will calculate the value for you after it's entered, so you can type and test.

CPU Ratio = 0.25*FID/(DID*0.125)
Core Voltage = 1.55-0.00625*VID (will only apply if you use Offset Mode)

Example: DID is by default 8, I suggest to stick with that. As in the screenshot, to get 38x ratio we need FID = 152 (0.25*152/1 = 38), which is 98 in hexadecimal. To get 1.35V we need VID = 32 (1.55-0.00625*32 = 1.35V), which is 20 in hex.

FID=98
VID=20
DID=8


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Okay, I now use LLC3 and VCore Offset +0.0375 (0.0125 and 0.0250 are not stable), which leads to VCore sensor reading of almost constant 1.417v under load (one spike to 1.439v). The funny thing is, this is slightly lower than simple auto settings, with PState0 set to 4 Ghz and 1.35v.


Yepz1 Same thing with me... Nice tweaked OC for 24/7 use.. right!!!


----------



## newguyagain

Did anyone ever get an overvoltage alert? I did get one yesterday while setting offset +0,05 and the voltage suddenly was 1.7v







- after saving it again just via F10 it worked just fine and never saw it again....


----------



## BoMbY

I did forget to add a zero, and booted with Vcore of 1.625v, or so, into Windows, until I noticed ...


----------



## Mumak

@those who see in HWiNFO either 0.000 V as minimum voltage or 2.79V as max for the mainboard sensor:
Are you perhaps running multiple monitoring tools in parallel ? This could be due to a collision when more tools try to read access the sensor.
From some screenshots I can see that 0 V min seems to happen for any value, but the erratic high values (like 2.79V for Vcore) seem to happen only for some values. Which ones seem to be affected and how?
Can you please post some screenshots which such erratic values? I'd like to investigate this.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> I did forget to add a zero, and booted with Vcore of 1.625v, or so, into Windows, until I noticed ...


Yep, u need be carefull on that page...thats why they ad a prompt "accept" message there


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> @those who see in HWiNFO either 0.000 V as minimum voltage or 2.79V as max for the mainboard sensor:
> Are you perhaps running multiple monitoring tools in parallel ? This could be due to a collision when more tools try to read access the sensor.
> From some screenshots I can see that 0 V min seems to happen for any value, but the erratic high values (like 2.79V for Vcore) seem to happen only for some values. Which ones seem to be affected and how?
> Can you please post some screenshots which such erratic values? I'd like to investigate this.



I only run HWinfo64, as that has been the most reliable for me in the past. I have no other monitoring software installed.

I've only gotten the 2.7v on the Vcore and DRAM voltages. It's not showing in this shot though.

Note the 0.327 in the various minimum voltages.
Also the RPMs on the CPU and Chassis 2 fans are set to minimum 70% in the BIOS so those minimums are inaccurate as well.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> 1. Temperature readings on 0902 and pre 5803. We tweaked it a bit too far and will be reversed in future updates, you can manually go back to stock/5803 behavior by going to Tweaker's paradise and set Sense MI skew = Enabled and Sense MI offset = 272 (0902 setting when overclocked is 283). Reading too low can affect your DRAM stability, so if your system is reading less than 30*C I suggest you set it.


This alone has enabled me to boot at DDR4-3200 (14-14-14-36) with Samsung B-Die. Also has enabled HWiNFO64 to finally read CPU Temp (Tctl) which was not available at all.

It wouldn't boot up with 4x8 sticks though.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> 
> I only run HWinfo64, as that has been the most reliable for me in the past. I have no other monitoring software installed.
> 
> I've only gotten the 2.7v on the Vcore and DRAM voltages. It's not showing in this shot though.
> 
> Note the 0.327 in the various minimum voltages.
> Also the RPMs on the CPU and Chassis 2 fans are set to minimum 70% in the BIOS so those minimums are inaccurate as well.


Thanks. That looks like all sorts of erratic values happen there. Not easy to diagnose why exactly this happens...


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Thanks. That looks like all sorts of erratic values happen there. Not easy to diagnose why exactly this happens...


Also note for reference that I do have the ASUS EC detection enabled. I don't know if that would affect anything though.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowfox00x*
> 
> Found this interesting. Both the Special Edition Corsair Dominator and the ROG Dominator are both Samsung IC, yet they won't post at anything over than 2666, even with only a single or dual slots populated.
> 
> Tied SOC voltage of 1.2, Dram voltage of 1.35, and startup ram voltage of 1.37.
> 
> It tried to boot a couple times then ultimately ends with q code 0D


Try this, which was recommended by Elmor and I can now use DDR4-3200 at 14-14-14-34 with Samsung B-Die.
Quote:


> 1. Temperature readings on 0902 and pre 5803. We tweaked it a bit too far and will be reversed in future updates, you can manually go back to stock/5803 behavior by going to Tweaker's paradise and set Sense MI skew = Enabled and Sense MI offset = 272 (0902 setting when overclocked is 283). Reading too low can affect your DRAM stability, so if your system is reading less than 30*C I suggest you set it.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> Wonder if i need more dram voltage for my 2x16 to post 3200. I can only get it to 3000 so farbwith 141 blck


That's actually pretty good. I have the 3200 2x16 TridentZ as well, but I can't get mine to boot into the OS stable at anything over 2666 so far. What other settings are you using? Going to try the SenseMI tweak Elmor recommended as well as setting VTTDDR to .80520 or higher and see if I have any luck.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrimstad*
> 
> CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 is the number.
> And i know there are issues with memory speed atm so im fine at 2666 for now.
> Just worried about the voltage.


I had that kit before I returned it and ordered some g.skill. It should run at 2666 with 1.35v.


----------



## Mrimstad

Ohh it boots and runs at 2666 only problem is that memory voltage is stuck at 1.4v+ atleast thats what reports show.
But thoose reports also show 2.7v vcore and memory highs so either this comp is gonna die tonight during folding, or sensory reporting is bugged.


----------



## mickeykool

I'm not having any luck w/ OCing my 1700x, so far everything is on auto w/ 2666 ram which i put in manually. If I try to change cpu ratio to 38 as it should boot up I keep getting PO on board. Before 0902 bios I was able to clock mine up to 3.9 stable w/ 2666.

Other question is that since everything on stock right now, i play some games and i noticed in my CPU-Z freqenty stays at 3500 and nott boost up to 3800. Why is this?


----------



## dD01

I had an issue with my ROG Crosshair VI, started off displaying an "8" Q-Code. Green flashlight "cpu ready" and 2 erros flashlighs "dram" and "cpu" tryed different memory(btw without memory i've got same error) some attempts to replant coler and stuf. Tryed to update bios to 5704 and 0902 - does not help. Any ideas? Thx


----------



## Serchio

Something is happening


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Anyone have any thoughts on the F4-4266C19D-16GTZA memory kit? I believe it is B-Die. It has the best combination of high frequency and latency.

http://gskill.com/en/product/f4-4266c19d-16gtza

I don't think RYZEN would be able to push much higher than 3600 stable, haven't seen any evidence of that yet.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on the F4-4266C19D-16GTZA memory kit? I believe it is B-Die. It has the best combination of high frequency and latency.
> 
> http://gskill.com/en/product/f4-4266c19d-16gtza
> 
> I don't think RYZEN would be able to push much higher than 3600 stable, haven't seen any evidence of that yet.


That is most definately B-Die memory, anything 3600Mhz and higher is B-Die


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That is most definately B-DIe memory, anything 3600Mhz and higher is B-Die


I know its B-Die, I just think this heavily binned kit might get some very impressive latency at a lower frequency.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That is most definately B-DIe memory, anything 3600Mhz and higher is B-Die
> 
> 
> 
> I know its B-Die, I just think this heavily binned kit might get some very impressive latency at a lower frequency.
Click to expand...

Sorry, in your previous post you said you believe it is so I wasn't sure if you knew or not is all









Can be true but not always, 3600c16 kits have been shown to do 4000c12 on Skylake and Kaby Lake systems while some 4133 kits struggle to get c16 at their rated speed, as always it's a lucky dip


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Sorry, in your previous post you said you believe it is so I wasn't sure if you knew or not is all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can be true but not always, 3600c16 kits have been shown to do 4000c12 on Skylake and Kaby Lake systems while some 4133 kits struggle to get c16 at their rated speed, as always it's a lucky dip


You're right, I did. Lol. I just think it would be very cool to achieve 4.2GHz oc RYZEN with 4.2GHz memory.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Sorry, in your previous post you said you believe it is so I wasn't sure if you knew or not is all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can be true but not always, 3600c16 kits have been shown to do 4000c12 on Skylake and Kaby Lake systems while some 4133 kits struggle to get c16 at their rated speed, as always it's a lucky dip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, I did. Lol. I just think it would be very cool to achieve 4.2GHz oc RYZEN with 4.2GHz memory.
Click to expand...

It would be and I believe some can do it but I won't be among them


----------



## TyCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> The BIOS will calculate the value for you after it's entered, so you can type and test.
> 
> CPU Ratio = 0.25*FID/(DID*0.125)
> Core Voltage = 1.55-0.00625*VID (will only apply if you use Offset Mode)
> 
> Example: DID is by default 8, I suggest to stick with that. As in the screenshot, to get 38x ratio we need FID = 152 (0.25*152/1 = 38), which is 98 in hexadecimal. To get 1.35V we need VID = 32 (1.55-0.00625*32 = 1.35V), which is 20 in hex.
> 
> FID=98
> VID=20
> DID=8


I'll post my settings soon (I think you asked a day or two ago), but just curious...when I went to the Pstates page to adjust my Pstate0, all the values were all already what I was going to set them at for 4.1 GHz (FID=A4, VID=20, DID=8). What's the reason you guys are setting them as "Custom"? Am I unique in that my Pstate0 options were all already reflective of what I would have entered in?

Also, to clarify to everyone in the thread, since I was previously mistaken, I was running Vcore offset +0.08V, not +0.05V, for 4.1 GHz. I'm just running a 100 BCLK since even with BCLK adjustments only, my RAM won't post at 1 MHz higher than 2666 no matter what I do. My RAM voltage is 1.35V, and I've set my Vboot voltage to 1.35V as well. I have likely-Hynix Corsair LPX memory, so I'm satisfied with my 2666 MHz for now. My Vsoc offset is running at +0.15V and seems to be fine. I haven't changed my line load calibration away from Auto either.

I've now dropped back to 4.0 GHz and a Vcore offset of +0.05V, and somehow my temps are almost identical. I keep getting my temp in the 55-60 C range idle in Windows and then it slowly drops into the mid-to-high 40's, and then INSTANTLY jumps back up to 56 or so every 20-30 seconds, at which point my fan speeds up. This fan faster-slower-faster-slower pattern is quite annoying since its sound is constantly changing. Does anyone know what might cause this or how to prevent it? I'm still using BIOS 5803 since aside from this possible temperature or fan issue, everything seems to be working well.

I notice Elmor mentioned they are aware of fan control issues, so maybe that's part of it too. In my case, HWMonitor suggests my temps are spiking instantly by about 10 degrees C every time my fan speeds up, which made me think it might be a temperature reading issue rather than a fan control issue.

Any ideas are welcome, and if no one knows, hopefully at least my information can offer clues to others!


----------



## Mrimstad

I did some more tinkering

Setting dram voltage to auto when manualy selecting 2666 from dram frequency boosts voltage to 1.43v
Manualy setting dram voltage to 1.35 does the same.
However typing inn 1.2v leaves me at 1.25v wich seems to be a happy medium at the moment.
Is there a multiplier element of dram tuning i dont understand or is this just normal bios bugs?


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Thanks to everyone helping people in the thread, offloads us lot! And they guys showing off their rigs running nicely at way above rated speeds, great job. That's what why we make these products.
> 
> Couple of things:
> 
> 1. Temperature readings on 0902 and pre 5803. We tweaked it a bit too far and will be reversed in future updates, you can manually go back to stock/5803 behavior by going to Tweaker's paradise and set Sense MI skew = Enabled and Sense MI offset = 272 (0902 setting when overclocked is 283). Reading too low can affect your DRAM stability, so if your system is reading less than 30*C I suggest you set it.


Massive thx for this making progress now but its late







The bed is calling Last results of the night are
1700 @ 3.646Mhz 1.3V
Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 16 GB (2 x 8 GB) Vengeance LPX @ 2992Mhz
C6H @ bios 0902
X62 AIO


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Temps still seem to low . This is 20mins into small fft's Torture in Prime. After Cinebench and Realbench .temp peaked at 36 then dropped after equalizing

Also Can't get my Dram Voltage to 1.25 Set in bios to 1.25v and boot 1.25

But apart from that all Seems good ? Any alarms ? modest OC for now but Ram was holding me up until "Sense MI offset= 272"

Last Build was a gigabyte ga-970a-d3 + amd fx 8120 So I'm outta touch with this new kit
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrimstad*
> 
> However typing inn 1.2v leaves me at 1.25v wich seems to be a happy medium at the moment.
> Is there a multiplier element of dram tuning i dont understand or is this just normal bios bugs?


Spot on Just read this and had one more tinker before bed 1.2V on Dram Gives me a cleaner 1.264-1.286 I think i will mess with this in the morro Ty Mrimstad


----------



## gupsterg

For me x264 is speeding up OC setting.

R7 1700 RB stress mode 3.7GHz @ 1.187V passed 2hrs, but x264 it didn't do 1 loop, needed 1.206V. 3.8GHz has passed 10 loops @ 1.293V, quite a jump for +100MHz







.



Besides other values being iffy Bus clock jumped to 116MHz = 4.4GHz







(I wish). Note to self take a few screen shots during runs







.


----------



## roybotnik

Uhhhh I don't know what's going on but after spending about 5 hours today messing around with my system and eventually ending up back at my original settings, my system is performing significantly better in benchmarks than it did previously. I use userbenchmark as a quick check whenever I'm messing around with minor settings to see if it screwed anything up...and wow.

http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/3089488

These are the highest scores I've ever gotten. I am a little confused... I need to figure out what I changed. 78ns memory latency is 10ns lower than I've ever seen. Here's one from 5 days ago:

http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/3029354

Same clock speed, same ram speed, yet now I'm running 2T command rate instead of 1T. What the frick?


----------



## NemChem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I loose the sata boot drive every now and then on reboot. The drive however I've tested has no problems. Anyone else have this?


I had this happen, rebooted a few times and it went away and haven't seen it since, afraid I can't offer anything more explanatory







.

Test for the night...

*Custom P0 State*

FID: A4 (A4 = 164 in hex, 164 / 8 = 41x multiplier)
DID: 8
VID: 20
*Voltages & DRAM*

Vcore: +0.075 V Offset
SOC: +0.2125 V Offset
DRAM: 1.37 V
DRAM Boot: 1.37 V
DRAM Speed: 3200 MHz
DRAM Timings: 14-13-13-13-31
Doing DRAM error test and AES mining. Interestingly, the memtests use ~50% CPU, taking core temp to ~66 C (now using Sense MI skew: enabled & Sense MI offset: 272, so not scared for stealth CPU burn







), and adding the AES mining takes CPU usage to almost 100% yet temps stay identical? Weird... 3 or 4 Cinebench R15 runs in a row takes the core temp to about 75 C so I'm going to save the CPU stress stability tests until I'm on my custom loop instead of the Noctua NH-U14S







.

PS. Does anyone know why the CPU sits at 4.02 or 4.06 GHz according to task manager rather than 4.1 GHz even though the P0 state multiplier is set to 41x?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyCanadian*
> 
> I'll post my settings soon (I think you asked a day or two ago), but just curious...when I went to the Pstates page to adjust my Pstate0, all the values were all already what I was going to set them at for 4.1 GHz (FID=A4, VID=20, DID=8). What's the reason you guys are setting them as "Custom"? Am I unique in that my Pstate0 options were all already reflective of what I would have entered in?
> 
> Also, to clarify to everyone in the thread, since I was previously mistaken, I was running Vcore offset +0.08V, not +0.05V, for 4.1 GHz. I'm just running a 100 BCLK since even with BCLK adjustments only, my RAM won't post at 1 MHz higher than 2666 no matter what I do. My RAM voltage is 1.35V, and I've set my Vboot voltage to 1.35V as well. I have likely-Hynix Corsair LPX memory, so I'm satisfied with my 2666 MHz for now. My Vsoc offset is running at +0.15V and seems to be fine. I haven't changed my line load calibration away from Auto either.
> 
> I've now dropped back to 4.0 GHz and a Vcore offset of +0.05V, and somehow my temps are almost identical. I keep getting my temp in the 55-60 C range idle in Windows and then it slowly drops into the mid-to-high 40's, and then INSTANTLY jumps back up to 56 or so every 20-30 seconds, at which point my fan speeds up. This fan faster-slower-faster-slower pattern is quite annoying since its sound is constantly changing. Does anyone know what might cause this or how to prevent it? I'm still using BIOS 5803 since aside from this possible temperature or fan issue, everything seems to be working well.
> 
> I notice Elmor mentioned they are aware of fan control issues, so maybe that's part of it too. In my case, HWMonitor suggests my temps are spiking instantly by about 10 degrees C every time my fan speeds up, which made me think it might be a temperature reading issue rather than a fan control issue.
> 
> Any ideas are welcome, and if no one knows, hopefully at least my information can offer clues to others!


Pstates gets your clockspeed settings from your oc. Vcore is from default value.

About your temps: acting normal no worries. Just set your fan curve settings different..


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Uhhhh I don't know what's going on but after spending about 5 hours today messing around with my system and eventually ending up back at my original settings, my system is performing significantly better in benchmarks than it did previously. I use userbenchmark as a quick check whenever I'm messing around with minor settings to see if it screwed anything up...and wow.
> 
> http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/3089488
> 
> These are the highest scores I've ever gotten. I am a little confused... I need to figure out what I changed. 78ns memory latency is 10ns lower than I've ever seen. Here's one from 5 days ago:
> 
> http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/3029354
> 
> Same clock speed, same ram speed, yet now I'm running 2T command rate instead of 1T. What the frick?


1T to 2T is changed in latest bios version for dram compatibility on higher freqs..


----------



## dook43

Settled in at 3.9/2666 15-15-15-36 for now.

Kit: 1700X
RAM: F4-3200C16D-32GTZA
C6H of course
0902
1.35 Vcore
1.35 VRam
1.10 VSOC
Set the LLC options to Level 3 but not sure it matters at this point.

Can't get 4.0 stable regardless of what I've tried so far. Ryzen Master seems to be completely worthless.


----------



## noko59

Just confirming that I had the same issue with boot/system SATA drive - changed cable it booted, installed bunch of programs, system very stable - reboot - no drive. Also went to two different ports - would boot and at times would not show up in the Bios (902). I just installed Win 10 on the NVMe drive vice the SATA drive and thought something was wrong with the SATA drive. Now it seems to be working without issue.

So I had come across the same scenario in this case.


----------



## roybotnik

:thumb:Yes I kno
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> 1T to 2T is changed in latest bios version for dram compatibility on higher freqs..


Yes, I know that. What I'm saying is that it makes no sense that my performance has skyrocketed even though the command rate changed to 2T.

Currently running 100 blck, 40x multiplier, 2666 dram ratio, 14-14-14-34. Ryzen 1800x with TridentZ 3200CL14 2x16GB. No luck getting the memory to go over that speed pretty much at all yet.

I was using the same timings, memory ratio, BCLK, cpu multipler, etc as I did in that previous test. My single core score went from 118 to 133, quad from 479 to 533... Memory latency from 88.9ns to 78.1ns.

My CPU-Z scores used to be around 2350/20500...now they're 2600/22500.

My userbenchmark scores for 1c/4c are now better than a stock 7700k..

I ran the benchmark because I suddenly started pushing 200 fps in a game I usually get ~150 in (overwatch).

Time to run cinebench.


----------



## NemChem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dD01*
> 
> I had an issue with my ROG Crosshair VI, started off displaying an "8" Q-Code. Green flashlight "cpu ready" and 2 erros flashlighs "dram" and "cpu" tryed different memory(btw without memory i've got same error) some attempts to replant coler and stuf. Tryed to update bios to 5704 and 0902 - does not help. Any ideas? Thx


The times I got error code 8 were if vcore was too low for my OC and then the PC restarted when I started a Cinebench R15 run. Have you tried the safe boot button on the mobo or clear CMOS button on back panel?


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> 1T to 2T is changed in latest bios version for dram compatibility on higher freqs..


Yes, I know but I'm running the same settings as before and crushing my old benchmark scores. I'm a little confused about how this is possible. And 10ns lower memory latency...wat.


----------



## finalheaven

I am trying to enable P-States. I have set up FID = 99 (3.9ghz) DID=8 and VID=20.

However, my clock is not going lower at idle. Other than Global C-State Control set to Enabled, is there anything else I have to change?


----------



## TyCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Pstates gets your clockspeed settings from your oc. Vcore is from default value.
> 
> About your temps: acting normal no worries. Just set your fan curve settings different..


Thanks! Can I adjust the fan curve in the BIOS, or do I need to use the ASUS Fan Xpert Windows utility?


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I am trying to enable P-States. I have set up FID = 99 (3.9ghz) DID=8 and VID=20.
> 
> However, my clock is not going lower at idle. Other than Global C-State Control set to Enabled, is there anything else I have to change?


3.9 should be "9C" no?

Also, Vcore needs to be set to Auto or use and offset.

In windows under high performance do this:


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> 3.9 should be "9C" no?
> 
> Also, Vcore needs to be set to Auto or use and offset.
> 
> In windows under high performance do this:


Yes, FID = 9C, DID = 8, and VID = 20. With Global C-State Control set to Enabled.

My CPU is set to offset +.15 to give me 1.352v. However, in my high performance (or even balanced) I don't have the settings to set minimum or maximum processor state. I just have system cooling policy. Not sure why...


----------



## roybotnik

What the heck? My CPU: http://valid.x86.fr/bench/bcbtn8/1


----------



## roybotnik

Well, this is a bit odd. I averaged ~2350 on this in single core before today. Can't post links but the validation ID is bcbtn8.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> 3.9 should be "9C" no?
> 
> Also, Vcore needs to be set to Auto or use and offset.
> 
> In windows under high performance do this:


Oops scratch that... because I have a 1700, I think my settings are different... and they are:

FID = 9C
DID = 8
VID = 3A

My VCORE offset = +0.15
Global C-State Control set to Enabled.

Clock speed won't go any lower than 3892.11 MHz.

Am I missing something?


----------



## TheK

Hello there,
hi Elmor!

Is there anything I can do for you?
Theese are my actual ram stats @1.45-1.5V



New bios (for me) will give me worse stats, because of 2t on ram, when you think asus will add a menu for set it?


----------



## roybotnik

Is there some magic hidden in this BIOS or something? 1800x @ 4ghz (100x40). RAM @ 2666 / 14-14-14-34.


----------



## mus1mus




----------



## roybotnik

I don't know what's happening but I like it. I want to look at my BIOS again and see what the heck I did, but I'm actually terrified of rebooting at this point. I need to run all the benchmarks.


----------



## NemChem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> I don't know what's happening but I like it. I want to look at my BIOS again and see what the heck I did, but I'm actually terrified of rebooting at this point. I need to run all the benchmarks.


If you open the windows clock does 60s there = 60s on a different clock







?


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemChem*
> 
> If you open the windows clock does 60s there = 60s on a different clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Yea I'm aware of the RTC issue, I didn't change my bclk though but perhaps it's slightly off?


----------



## Motley01

How the heck did you score 1927 CPU in Cinebench?


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> How the heck did you score 1927 CPU in Cinebench?


Might just be the RTC issue. I just did a fresh install today... Lemme see.


----------



## finalheaven

@elmor

So I have 16gb (2x8) of ram going at 3200mhz 14-14-14-34. Is getting to 32gb (4x8) of ram at 3200mhz 14-14-14-34 a matter of raising DDR or SOC volt? Or is it just waiting for better/updated bios, or if it's never, just lower ram speed? I ask because I have 4 sticks of samsung B-Die, and I might as well sell 2 of them if I can't do 3200mhz with all 4 sticks.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> How the heck did you score 1927 CPU in Cinebench?
> 
> 
> 
> Might just be the RTC issue. I just did a fresh install today... Lemme see.
Click to expand...

Was the system asleep before you ran it?


----------



## TyCanadian

For anyone else having fan speed issues - I found out that my issue was my Chassis Fan #1 and on the "Standard" setting it was jumping back and forth between fairly extreme ends of the speed spectrum around normal operating temperatures (50ish). This was causing my speed-up/slow-down issue. I changed the fan profile to Manual in the "Monitor" section of the BIOS and since the changes are reflected in realtime, I was able to resolve my issue. It has had no effect on my CPU temps (I'm using a NH-D15).

I also looked inside and the lower fan on my D15 is JUST not touching my LPX memory, so I think if I get some nice G.SKILL Flare-X memory in the near future, I'll need to remove the bottom fan. Anyone have any experience with CPU temp changes with one of the two NH-D15 fans removed? And yes, I know I should have just got the D15S, but I wasn't that smart


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> 
> 
> Is there some magic hidden in this BIOS or something? 1800x @ 4ghz (100x40). RAM @ 2666 / 14-14-14-34.


Can you try it again and take the screenshot with this software? http://www.mediafire.com/file/5zco1zuj75byfmq/timer_test_x64.zip
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> So I have 16gb (2x8) of ram going at 3200mhz 14-14-14-34. Is getting to 32gb (4x8) of ram at 3200mhz 14-14-14-34 a matter of raising DDR or SOC volt? Or is it just waiting for better/updated bios, or if it's never, just lower ram speed? I ask because I have 4 sticks of samsung B-Die, and I might as well sell 2 of them if I can't do 3200mhz with all 4 sticks.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You need to use 2666 DRAM Ratio and increase REFCLK (120 MHz) right now with 4x8GB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Was the system asleep before you ran it?


I don't think it's the same problem, I'll verify in a bit. That S3 resume issue on Gigabyte is most likely cause they released a BIOS with pre-release AGESA from AMD.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Oops scratch that... because I have a 1700, I think my settings are different... and they are:
> 
> FID = 9C
> DID = 8
> VID = 3A
> 
> My VCORE offset = +0.15
> Global C-State Control set to Enabled.
> 
> Clock speed won't go any lower than 3892.11 MHz.
> 
> Am I missing something?


Try changing VID to 20(that's HEX).


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Try changing VID to 20(that's HEX).


There is something definitely wrong with my P-States. It doesn't work whether I set VID to 20 or 3A. cpu speed doesn't go down at all. I am using offset mode so not sure what the problem is.

FID = 9C
DID = 8
VID = 3A or 20 [both doesn't work]
My VCORE offset = +0.15
Global C-State Control set to Enabled.


----------



## CoolZone

Got the dreaded "BIOS is Updating" stuff....after a system restart....nothing special and no system overclock. I have attempted a Flashback via USB Flash Drive, the BIOS Flash button stopped blinking after the flash has completed, cut the power, got it back on from the PSU and now the RGB LEDs do light up, along with the green LED near the memory slots....but that's it! The board does not start anymore when pressing the power button, not even the fans. Any ideas?

What boggles me is that it seems the board gets power (even the LAN LEDs are active), the BIOS Flashback completes successfully each time (data is read from the USB Flash Drive), but the board does not start up after that.


----------



## Mumak

I just got confirmation regarding the sticky 1.550V VID readout. It's a bug in the SMU (part of the CPU), not a fault of diagnostic tools. Though in OC mode it should be reported OK.
Shall be fixed later by AMD...


----------



## gupsterg

@finalheaven

I would reset UEFI to defaults, so then you know the PState page has default info for sure. What I have found is changing the VID from default value on the PState page sends my 1700 loopy, so I change only FID there to gain whatever CPU clock I want. Then use the offset mode voltage on extreme tweaker page to make final voltage as required.

If you are on Win 10, to see extra info in the power profiles you will need to do a regedit AFAIK, link.

@Mumak

Cheers for info







.

Usually I only wait ~30secs or so after OS loading to fire up HWiNFO = always stuck data. If I wait ~1min+ then load HWiNFO I never get issue. So I'm currently doing that now.


----------



## Mumak

I'm still puzzled by the wrong mainboard sensor readouts on CH6 (i.e. 0V, 2.79V).. Would need more help to find why..
Anyone knows if other ASUS boards or other tools are affected too?


----------



## Clockster

I'm seriously not impressed with this board.
It's literally killed my excitement for Ryzen completely. My board has to be rma'd and 2 of my mates have to get their boards rma'd as well. So out of the 4 boards we bought 1 is still working








I know people will say it's teething problems ect and I agree to some extent but I don't want to pay to be a beta tester. I've been an early adopter my entire life, yet I've never seen boards die like this.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> I'm seriously not impressed with this board.
> It's literally killed my excitement for Ryzen completely. My board has to be rma'd and 2 of my mates have to get their boards rma'd as well. So out of the 4 boards we bought 1 is still working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know people will say it's teething problems ect and I agree to some extent but I don't want to pay to be a beta tester. I've been an early adopter my entire life, yet I've never seen boards die like this.


Not making excuses, but it will be sorted out on our end. For now, boards that are not working due to the EC issue need to be RMA'd

As for the rest, the platform is definitely raw. It will take time for AMD to open up some of the stuff that enthusiasts expect a platform to offer.


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Not making excuses, but it will be sorted out on our end. For now, boards that are not working due to the EC issue need to be RMA'd
> 
> As for the rest, the platform is definitely raw. It will take time for AMD to open up some of the stuff that enthusiasts expect a platform to offer.


Thank you for the response and for working with us (oc.net community), to get issues ironed out and sorted.
I guess I'm just a little tilted this morning after having a rough weekend with Ryzen.


----------



## ZeroX2008

hello, my c6h has crashed and q-code display "8", and I still can't boot into Windows after reflash bios, clear cmos, change another graphic card, reinstall dram. But I can enter the bios screen, and it never crash in bios config. Does anybody have an idea that what happened to my computer? help me plz, thx


----------



## ZeroX2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dD01*
> 
> I had an issue with my ROG Crosshair VI, started off displaying an "8" Q-Code. Green flashlight "cpu ready" and 2 erros flashlighs "dram" and "cpu" tryed different memory(btw without memory i've got same error) some attempts to replant coler and stuf. Tryed to update bios to 5704 and 0902 - does not help. Any ideas? Thx


hello, I have the same issue on my c6h, and I still can't boot into Windows after reflash bios, clear cmos, change another graphic card, reinstall dram. have you solve this trouble? thx


----------



## gpz900tm

Hi elmor,
Yesterday unfortunately my C6H showed the following message 'BIOS Updating .. don't power off ....', and it became brick.
Are there any method to unbrick my C6H?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> I'm still puzzled by the wrong mainboard sensor readouts on CH6 (i.e. 0V, 2.79V).. Would need more help to find why..
> Anyone knows if other ASUS boards or other tools are affected too?


I have not used any other SW monitoring tool lengthy time, just for quick views at times when was having the sticking data situation. So far I've never seen 2.79V on VCORE via DMM.

Just did 10 loops of x264 for 3.8GHz ACB @ 1.29375V



Next 2hrs RB stress mode at same settings.



Gonna setup 3.9GHz next hopefully, shall I run HWiNFO in debug mode?


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gpz900tm*
> 
> Hi elmor,
> Yesterday unfortunately my C6H showed the following message 'BIOS Updating .. don't power off ....', and it became brick.
> Are there any method to unbrick my C6H?


Did it happen on the newest bios that Elmor posted in Friday?


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I have not used any other SW monitoring tool lengthy time, just for quick views at times when was having the sticking data situation. So far I've never seen 2.79V on VCORE via DMM.
> 
> Just did 10 loops of x264 for 3.8GHz ACB @ 1.29375V
> 
> 
> 
> Next 2hrs RB stress mode at same settings.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna setup 3.9GHz next hopefully, shall I run HWiNFO in debug mode?


Thanks. The 1C, 0.000 and 0.022 V min values seem to be the same problem - invalid readouts.
Yep, a DBG file might provide some insights.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Thanks. The 1C, 0.000 and 0.022 V min values seem to be the same problem - invalid readouts.
> Yep, a DBG file might provide some insights.


Will do this now on 3.8GHz profile as believe it is sound OC and another one for when set 3.9GHz.


----------



## aznsniper911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Not making excuses, but it will be sorted out on our end. For now, boards that are not working due to the EC issue need to be RMA'd
> 
> As for the rest, the platform is definitely raw. It will take time for AMD to open up some of the stuff that enthusiasts expect a platform to offer.


Definitely love how responsive you guys are on the forums and not only on Overclock.net also!

Definitely PITA for most people but I have not had this much fun trying to tweak and get things to overclocking or even to work peroply in a long time. Definitely spending more time with my 1800x/C6H then either my Nintendo switch or 6950x/RVE and it's been a blast!


----------



## gpz900tm

The BIOS version was 0702 (newest one at official).
After my C6H Bricked , I found this issue at this forum.


----------



## [email protected]

GPZ: you will need to RMA the board.


----------



## BoMbY

It would really help if you could push the 0902, and maybe an explanation, to the C6H support page. A lot of people don't know about this thread, and some don't trust the files you can download only here.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> It would really help if you could push the 0902, and maybe an explanation, to the C6H support page. A lot of people don't know about this thread, and some don't trust the files you can download only here.


It will be online soon; takes a few days for server replication. There is also an email going out to all regions with guidance. And some regions will be pre-flashing boards we have in stock.


----------



## Mrimstad

I am curious.
All you guys that mention the board uppdating and then bricking. Is this trough the ez windows program?
Is it something that can happen without user input?
As i am now on 0902 am i preaty ssafe from this "brick" ?


----------



## mickeykool

After the 0902 bios update my system been unstable. Everything on stock and I'm still get random reboots and can't even flash back to older bios.keep getting some error, "bios not correct or something like that"
(can't remember off my head).

I have 1700X, 8gb x 4 2666 ram, m.2 ssd drive.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrimstad*
> 
> I am curious.
> All you guys that mention the board uppdating and then bricking. Is this trough the ez windows program?
> Is it something that can happen without user input?
> As i am now on 0902 am i preaty ssafe from this "brick" ?


You should be safe. No one with 0902 posted a bricking issue yet, so it should be fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> After the 0902 bios update my system been unstable. Everything on stock and I'm still get random reboots and can't even flash back to older bios.keep getting some error, "bios not correct or something like that"
> (can't remember off my head).
> 
> I have 1700X, 8gb x 4 2666 ram, m.2 ssd drive.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I'm not sure but maybe the newest beta bios secures your motherboard in case of flashing a bios that might cause bricking...

Have you tried clearing bios and running it on default settings?

You can also try downclocking your ram or loosing timings even more.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> There is something definitely wrong with my P-States. It doesn't work whether I set VID to 20 or 3A. cpu speed doesn't go down at all. I am using offset mode so not sure what the problem is.
> 
> FID = 9C
> DID = 8
> VID = 3A or 20 [both doesn't work]
> My VCORE offset = +0.15
> Global C-State Control set to Enabled.


I don't know anything about the Global C-State Control, don't recall touching it. You might try a full reset or CMOS clear before adjusting the P-state. I noticed sometimes values are heldover from previous settings.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrimstad*
> 
> I am curious.
> All you guys that mention the board uppdating and then bricking. Is this trough the ez windows program?
> Is it something that can happen without user input?
> As i am now on 0902 am i preaty ssafe from this "brick" ?


It wasn't the "update process" itself that was the problem. Being on 0902 prevents it from happening.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> After the 0902 bios update my system been unstable. Everything on stock and I'm still get random reboots and can't even flash back to older bios.keep getting some error, "bios not correct or something like that"
> (can't remember off my head).
> 
> I have 1700X, 8gb x 4 2666 ram, m.2 ssd drive.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Is the memory running at DDR4-2666, or ar you using "real" stock settings?

Just a note to anyone asking for advice, the more info you provide in your post (including stuff like memory kit part numbers, the more likely it is you will get a reply.)


----------



## Nijo

Hi.
My C6H bricket when I turned it on the next day.
I would never update a BIOS from OS, this is like changing a wheel on a driving car...


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well that's slightly alarming seeing as I'm using it right now and have been for a week.......


Yep, use non-conductive tape to prevent issues from occurring.


----------



## Mrimstad

I feel im posting in the wrong area,this is a thread about overclocking as the title would imply
But the response in here is so good so im trying my luck again.

Had a incident today where the system all of a sudden got slugish and none responsive, well only the web browser actualy (chrome)
Screen then went to black, and keybourd\mouse led's died off. Pump\fans and all mb leds where like normal, no q-code change.
Just restarted and system seems fine again. I have been working with the machine already, done some benchmarking, lett it fold over night and some gaming, so far the stability seemed perfect. Then this.
Anyone experienced this, any thoughts?


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrimstad*
> 
> I feel im posting in the wrong area,this is a thread about overclocking as the title would imply
> But the response in here is so good so im trying my luck again.
> 
> Had a incident today where the system all of a sudden got slugish and none responsive, well only the web browser actualy (chrome)
> Screen then went to black, and keybourd\mouse led's died off. Pump\fans and all mb leds where like normal, no q-code change.
> Just restarted and system seems fine again. I have been working with the machine already, done some benchmarking, lett it fold over night and some gaming, so far the stability seemed perfect. Then this.
> Anyone experienced this, any thoughts?


Hard to determine something if your issue just happens once. You need to take into account that AM4 is a new platform under heavy development right now. A lot of motherboards manufactures are still working on a firmware and we are still missing MS patches for Windows.

Have you tried to look at event monitor or something similar in Windows? I bet, that right now it is the only place where you can get any insights on this issue, but since it happens only once, you should not be worried.


----------



## egandt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Which version of Realbench are u using? - the one I find refuses to run more than one cycle saying it can't send reports !?


Latest copy from the Asus Site, I downloaded it on Monday the 6th.

ERIC


----------



## Mrimstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> Hard to determine something if your issue just happens once. You need to take into account that AM4 is a new platform under heavy development right now. A lot of motherboards manufactures are still working on a firmware and we are still missing MS patches for Windows.
> 
> Have you tried to look at event monitor or something similar in Windows? I bet, that right now it is the only place where you can get any insights on this issue, but since it happens only once, you should not be worried.


Thank you for the response.
Yes i know i know. Just thought id ask.
Nothing in the event list sadly other than unexpected shutdown.
Actualy for all the problems people seem to have and early stage bios im rather happy with the product atm.
Thanks for all the help\replyes


----------



## NemChem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Yea I'm aware of the RTC issue, I didn't change my bclk though but perhaps it's slightly off?


Sorry, didn't mean to rain on your parade - if we sudddenly got a performance uplift due to a stealth Windows patch fixing a major oversight I'd be extremely happy







, but you know what they say, if it looks too good to be true...







Did you get to the bottom of it with the tool elmor posted?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Well, I think I may have bricked the board with 0902.

Had CPU SOC manually set to 1.2V and did a folding run yesterday. Came back to HWiNFO64 reporting a max CPU SOC voltage of 3V+ (can't remember exact value).

Tried to power on this morning and have qcode 15. That's all I know. I'll troubleshoot tonight. But the 3V+ CPU SOC voltage has me pretty confident of what's going to happen next.

Other things to note: At 1.2v CPU SOC manually set it would idle at around 1.17v and go to 1.19v under load.

Edit: Fixed with CMOS clearing.


----------



## NemChem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Well, I think I may have bricked the board with 0902.
> 
> Had CPU SOC manually set to 1.2V and did a folding run yesterday. Came back to HWiNFO64 reporting a max CPU SOC voltage of 3V+ (can't remember exact value).
> 
> Tried to power on this morning and have qcode 15. That's all I know. I'll troubleshoot tonight. But the 3V+ CPU SOC voltage has me pretty confident of what's going to happen next.
> 
> Other things to note: At 1.2v CPU SOC manually set it would idle at around 1.17v and go to 1.19v under load.


I think there are some problems with sensor reporting at the moment, did it say 3V+ just for the SOC? Lots of people are reporting weird Min/Max readings; for me, after running a stability test all night, HWMonitor says:

CPU VCORE Max: 2.790 V
DRAM Max: 2.790 V
SOC Max: 2.790 V
VDDP Max: 2.790 V
VDDP_18 Max: 2.790 V
In my eyes it is extremely unlikely that all of those things went to exactly 2.790 V when their default voltages are so varied (and not all controlled by the same circuitry?): 1.417, 1.352, 1.090, 0.872, 1.788, respectively as listed above... Much more likely that some erroneous signal is being picked up. Clearly in your case there is more than just an erroneous reading since you can't boot, but fingers crossed for you that it will be troubleshootable tonight







.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Well, I think I may have bricked the board with 0902.
> 
> Had CPU SOC manually set to 1.2V and did a folding run yesterday. Came back to HWiNFO64 reporting a max CPU SOC voltage of 3V+ (can't remember exact value).
> 
> Tried to power on this morning and have qcode 15. That's all I know. I'll troubleshoot tonight. But the 3V+ CPU SOC voltage has me pretty confident of what's going to happen next.
> 
> Other things to note: At 1.2v CPU SOC manually set it would idle at around 1.17v and go to 1.19v under load.


Not saying you didn't damage or did the board but it's not the same as the original issue. You didn't see the BIOS is updating warning. That's a fairly common Q-code about system agent initialization could be memory related. Hopefully a CMOS clear will get you going.


----------



## mickeykool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Is the memory running at DDR4-2666, or ar you using "real" stock settings?
> 
> Just a note to anyone asking for advice, the more info you provide in your post (including stuff like memory kit part numbers, the more likely it is you will get a reply.)


Currently in office today but as of what I recall this what I have.

I had the memory in manual mode w/ everything else in stock. (auto mode)

Corsair CMK32GX4M4A2666C16

16-18-18-35 1.2V

I had this in set up in bios and did some gaming and etc. No reboots / bluescreens. Went to bed and woke up this am noticing my computer has rebooted as back to login screen.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemChem*
> 
> I think there are some problems with sensor reporting at the moment, did it say 3V+ just for the SOC? Lots of people are reporting weird Min/Max readings; for me, after running a stability test all night, HWMonitor says:
> 
> CPU VCORE Max: 2.790 V
> DRAM Max: 2.790 V
> SOC Max: 2.790 V
> VDDP Max: 2.790 V
> VDDP_18 Max: 2.790 V
> In my eyes it is extremely unlikely that all of those things went to exactly 2.790 V when their default voltages are so varied (and not all controlled by the same circuitry?): 1.417, 1.352, 1.090, 0.872, 1.788, respectively as listed above... Much more likely that some erroneous signal is being picked up. Clearly in your case there is more than just an erroneous reading since you can't boot, but fingers crossed for you that it will be troubleshootable tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The 3+ was specific to CPU SOC but that was really the only one I was paying attention to, so I may be wrong that it was alone. My CPU voltages were all stuck at 1.55v but that was a clear bug.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Not saying you didn't damage or did the board but it's not the same as the original issue. You didn't see the BIOS is updating warning. That's a fairly common Q-code about system agent initialization could be memory related. Hopefully a CMOS clear will get you going.


I'll be incredibly grateful if a CMOS clear gets me up and running. I wasn't doing anything else other than trying to get 3200 on my Trident-Z CL14 2x8s (which are in the QVL). CPU SOC, mem voltage and timings we're the only changes I had in BIOS.

I really don't want to have to RMA.


----------



## Disasterpiec99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gpz900tm*
> 
> Hi elmor,
> Yesterday unfortunately my C6H showed the following message 'BIOS Updating .. don't power off ....', and it became brick.
> Are there any method to unbrick my C6H?


What bios version were you?

And no sorry rma is your only option


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemChem*
> 
> I think there are some problems with sensor reporting at the moment, did it say 3V+ just for the SOC? Lots of people are reporting weird Min/Max readings; for me, after running a stability test all night, HWMonitor says:
> 
> CPU VCORE Max: 2.790 V
> DRAM Max: 2.790 V
> SOC Max: 2.790 V
> VDDP Max: 2.790 V
> VDDP_18 Max: 2.790 V
> In my eyes it is extremely unlikely that all of those things went to exactly 2.790 V when their default voltages are so varied (and not all controlled by the same circuitry?): 1.417, 1.352, 1.090, 0.872, 1.788, respectively as listed above... Much more likely that some erroneous signal is being picked up. Clearly in your case there is more than just an erroneous reading since you can't boot, but fingers crossed for you that it will be troubleshootable tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm digging into this problem right now with @gupsterg's help. Those are definitively wrong readouts.
The fact that not only HWiNFO is affected, but HWMonitor too makes this more clear.
This seems to be some sort of conflict between multiple applications accessing the SIO (ITE) HW monitoring circuit. It seems that this also happens when running a single monitoring tool only, so I think the BIOS might be the guilty one in case it accesses the SIO during runtime.

@[email protected] Can you please check this and confirm ?
Does the BIOS perhaps access the IT8665E HW monitor during runtime and switch banks (reg6) ? If yes, then we have a problem as it doesn't synchronize with other tools like HWiNFO, HWMonitor, AIDA64, etc. People get then invalid readouts, which are reflected in Min/Max.


----------



## dD01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeroX2008*
> 
> hello, I have the same issue on my c6h, and I still can't boot into Windows after reflash bios, clear cmos, change another graphic card, reinstall dram. have you solve this trouble? thx


Same stuff man, i cant fix it, i'll try to get new power supply on ~800w becose i have got only one eatx v12 on my current old-750w-chiftech maybe that's a root of problem. Do you have same flashlight situation - green "cpu ready" and 2 errors - "dram" and "cpu" ?


----------



## dD01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemChem*
> 
> The times I got error code 8 were if vcore was too low for my OC and then the PC restarted when I started a Cinebench R15 run. Have you tried the safe boot button on the mobo or clear CMOS button on back panel?


I cant windows boot at all, even boot bios but, i'll try to get new power supply on ~800w because i have got only one eatx v12 on my current old-750w-chiftech maybe that's a root of problem but some treads ago i saw some working configurations phots with one eatx v12 x8 . Thx for your reply


----------



## oravannac

I just finished building and everything booted fine
Then I was trying to set the dram voltage and frequency to 3200 and 1.35v for my tridentz 3200C14D
Did not touch any other setting
It did not boot and I had to clear cmos and start again
It booted but when I pressed del to enter bios, it went straight into a screen saying
"Bios is updating, do not shut down or reset the system to prevent system bootup failure"
And its q code is 70, PCH DXE initialization is started
But I was not doing any bios update at all
Any idea what happened?
Mine is with 0702 shipped

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> Currently in office today but as of what I recall this what I have.
> 
> I had the memory in manual mode w/ everything else in stock. (auto mode)
> 
> Corsair CMK32GX4M4A2666C16
> 
> 16-18-18-35 1.2V
> 
> I had this in set up in bios and did some gaming and etc. No reboots / bluescreens. Went to bed and woke up this am noticing my computer has rebooted as back to login screen.


Likely memory instability. Either tune SOC voltage, or lower the memory clock. Any kit binned for Intel isn't necessarily going to work on AMD at the same frequency and rated timings.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oravannac*
> 
> I just finished building and everything booted fine
> Then I was trying to set the dram voltage and frequency to 3200 and 1.35v for my tridentz 3200C14D
> Did not touch any other setting
> It did not boot and I had to clear cmos and start again
> It booted but when I pressed del to enter bios, it went straight into a screen saying
> "Bios is updating, do not shut down or reset the system to prevent system bootup failure"
> And its q code is 70, PCH DXE initialization is started
> But I was not doing any bios update at all
> Any idea what happened?
> Mine is with 0702 shipped
> 
> Thanks!


Flash the bios posted on friday on the OP, if that doesn't work your pretty much bricked. 70 and the bios is updating is a brick


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oravannac*
> 
> I just finished building and everything booted fine
> Then I was trying to set the dram voltage and frequency to 3200 and 1.35v for my tridentz 3200C14D
> Did not touch any other setting
> It did not boot and I had to clear cmos and start again
> It booted but when I pressed del to enter bios, it went straight into a screen saying
> "Bios is updating, do not shut down or reset the system to prevent system bootup failure"
> And its q code is 70, PCH DXE initialization is started
> But I was not doing any bios update at all
> Any idea what happened?
> Mine is with 0702 shipped
> 
> Thanks!


THOSE are the symptoms of a bricked motherboard. You shouldn't have done any memory OCing until updating to the BIOS on the front page, 0902.

Essentially, you fried your EC with too much CPU SOC voltage, since in previous BIOS revisions Auto was sending too much voltage during memory OC's.

Edit: A BIOS flash is a good idea, but yeah, not looking good. Nor am I confident about my board : (


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can you try it again and take the screenshot with this software? http://www.mediafire.com/file/5zco1zuj75byfmq/timer_test_x64.zip


I'll check it out.

It turns out I didn't have HPET turned on since I did a clean Windows install. I thought it wouldn't have mattered since my bus clock was set to 100mhz, but looking at my CPU-Z validation again, I see that my bus clock was reported as 99.8mhz. This is interesting... being off by that amount resulted in huge changes in my benchmarks. I turned HPET on and everything went back to normal.

I've noticed that whenever I do a BIOS reset, my bus clock defaults to 100.6mhz. I wonder if this is perhaps why Ryzen benchmarks are so inconsistent... if running 0.2mhz too slow threw everything off and gave me extraordinary/impossible results, then running 0.6mhz too fast would do the opposite and make benchmarks report abnormally poor values. I didn't see any of the major review sites mention anything about turning HPET on.


----------



## imashark

I finally get my motherboard this afternoon!! Very excited but also nervous after everything I've read.
If I'm not trying to OC at this moment until things settle down, what is the safest route at the moment if I plan on running stock for now?
From what I can tell I should do 3 things,

Unplug ethernet cable
Disable automatic updates in BIOS
Update to 0902
Any other tips? Thanks!


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imashark*
> 
> I finally get my motherboard this afternoon!! Very excited but also nervous after everything I've read.
> If I'm not trying to OC at this moment until things settle down, what is the safest route at the moment if I plan on running stock for now?
> From what I can tell I should do 3 things,
> 
> Unplug ethernet cable
> Disable automatic updates in BIOS
> Update to 0902
> Any other tips? Thanks!


That's about it. Honestly, the Ethernet cable has nothing to do with it. Stock setting on 0902 and you should be safe and sound.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imashark*
> 
> I finally get my motherboard this afternoon!! Very excited but also nervous after everything I've read.
> If I'm not trying to OC at this moment until things settle down, what is the safest route at the moment if I plan on running stock for now?
> From what I can tell I should do 3 things,
> 
> Unplug ethernet cable
> Disable automatic updates in BIOS
> Update to 0902
> Any other tips? Thanks!


Just flash 0902 before your first attempt to post. Usb ezflash. That's what I did with my replacement c6h


----------



## ZeroX2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dD01*
> 
> Same stuff man, i cant fix it, i'll try to get new power supply on ~800w becose i have got only one eatx v12 on my current old-750w-chiftech maybe that's a root of problem. Do you have same flashlight situation - green "cpu ready" and 2 errors - "dram" and "cpu" ?


My Seasonic x-750 has two 8-pin eatx v12, but it didn't help. All other parts work well on my old core-i5 with Z97. So I send the motherboard back to asus for RMA


----------



## icyeye

anyone knows why bios Uefi goes in low resolution sometimes??


----------



## oravannac

Crap it won't even turn on now, only the rgb light is on
No way to flash if it doesnt start I guess?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Flash the bios posted on friday on the OP, if that doesn't work your pretty much bricked. 70 and the bios is updating is a brick


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oravannac*
> 
> Crap it won't even turn on now, only the rgb light is on
> No way to flash if it doesnt start I guess?


Then your just bricked. Mine bricked the same way with the same code.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> You need to use 2666 DRAM Ratio and increase REFCLK (120 MHz) right now with 4x8GB.


FYI Elmor, I tried pretty much everything yesterday to get my ram running faster than 2666mhz with no luck. I attempted to increase the bus clock, but even smaller amounts like 104mhz or 115mhz were unstable. I enabled SenseMI offset and set it to 272. My memory is G.Skill TridentZ 2x16GB, PN: F4-3200C14D-32GTZSW.

I spent about 5 hours yesterday playing with this, to see if I could give you any more insight.

Tried a multitude of combinations of the following with no luck:

SoC voltages: 1.15 - 1.25
DDR voltage: 1.35 - 1.40
Boot DDR voltage: 1.35 - 1.40
VTTDDR: 0.80520 - 0.90
DDR current limit up to 130%
Loosened timings from 14-14-14-34 to 16-16-16-38 and 18-18-18-38
VRM spread spectrum enabled/disabled
Higher BCLK with 2133 and 2400 multipliers
I also noticed a pattern whenever I attempted to boot with higher memory clocks. It was usually like this:

Save BIOS, system reboot
F9->0d
Soft reset
F9->0d
Soft reset
F9->0d
Soft reset
90
Soft reset
System boots, status codes bounce back and forth for a long time. Either that or it hits 8 (which I only see for a split second) and powers off and restarts. If it powers off and restarts, this may happen again 3-5 times.
System eventually POSTs
At this point it will go one of these two ways: #1 - Memory settings 'work' and eventually boot to the OS, but the OS is unstable and the system crashes with the 8 status code or reboots as soon as I stress test. #2 - Memory settings defaulted to 2133mhz. Everything loads as normal but my settings did not apply.
Hope this is helpful.


----------



## kundica

Something I've noticed over the past several days that maybe Elmor or Raja can look into. When I disconnect my PC the first boot after I reconnect it never posts. Just hangs and I have to force power off then CMOS reset. It doesn't seem to happen if everything is stock, but if I OC my RAM, it always happens.

Also, be careful if you use p-states to OC and want to change BIOS settings. I was making changes last night, set p-state back to auto and my processor to auto, then rebooted back to bios to adjust memory. When I loaded into bios, my temps where through through the room and the panel on the right showed 1.55v on my processor. I immediately switched vcore from auto to manual and under the block to enter the amount, it read 1.7v. I have no idea why that would happen. I would never enter 1.7 for any reason. I suspect the bios bugged out when it reverted some changes. I would definitely advise you do a complete restore to default if you plan on making changes after messing with p-states or any voltages for that matter.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Something I've noticed over the past several days that maybe Elmor or Raja can look into. When I disconnect my PC the first boot after I reconnect it never posts. Just hangs and I have to force power off then CMOS reset. It doesn't seem to happen if everything is stock, but if I OC my RAM, it always happens.


You might want to look at my post above yours about the system booting with overclocked RAM settings. I think it will eventually POST without a CMOS reset, but the process is a bit flaky at the moment. The system has to perform the DRAM training and from what I saw, it will eventually POST if you reset a handful of times, but the results might not be as expected.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Something I've noticed over the past several days that maybe Elmor or Raja can look into. When I disconnect my PC the first boot after I reconnect it never posts. Just hangs and I have to force power off then CMOS reset. It doesn't seem to happen if everything is stock, but if I OC my RAM, it always happens.
> 
> Also, be careful if you use p-states to OC and want to change BIOS settings. I was making changes last night, set p-state back to auto and my processor to auto, then rebooted back to bios to adjust memory. When I loaded into bios, my temps where through through the room and the panel on the right showed 1.55v on my processor. I immediately switched vcore from auto to manual and under the block to enter the amount, it read 1.7v. I have no idea why that would happen. I would never enter 1.7 for any reason. I suspect the bios bugged out when it reverted some changes. I would definitely advise you do a complete restore to default if you plan on making changes after messing with p-states or any voltages for that matter.


Hopefully there's no damage since you reset it quickly.

Also, when you do P-States, is your processor set to auto or default or manual?


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Also, be careful if you use p-states to OC and want to change BIOS settings. I was making changes last night, set p-state back to auto and my processor to auto, then rebooted back to bios to adjust memory. When I loaded into bios, my temps where through through the room and the panel on the right showed 1.55v on my processor. I immediately switched vcore from auto to manual and under the block to enter the amount, it read 1.7v. I have no idea why that would happen. I would never enter 1.7 for any reason. I suspect the bios bugged out when it reverted some changes. I would definitely advise you do a complete restore to default if you plan on making changes after messing with p-states or any voltages for that matter.


Did you enable the SenseMI offset and set SenseMI skew to 272? I notice that without doing this, CPU VID is always 1.55. If I enable it, the VID drops to something more reasonable like 1.38. I'm not sure that these values are accurate, but I believe the CPU is demanding extremely high voltages at high clocks unless SenseMI is offset. I think it's best to avoid Auto when overclocking for now.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Hopefully there's no damage since you reset it quickly.
> 
> Also, when you do P-States, is your processor set to auto or default or manual?


vcore? Not sure what you're referring to on the processor.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Did you enable the SenseMI offset and set SenseMI skew to 272? I notice that without doing this, CPU VID is always 1.55. If I enable it, the VID drops to something more reasonable like 1.38. I'm not sure that these values are accurate, but I believe the CPU is demanding extremely high voltages at high clocks unless SenseMI is offset. I think it's best to avoid Auto when overclocking for now.


Changed the SenseMI had the opposite effect for me, as it made my temps go down to 7 degrees, which clearly is not right. I wasn't using Auto to OC, I was changing stuff back to default by switching it to Auto.


----------



## malitze

While my board is in RMA I'm wondering if / how bricked boards can be fixed @ ASUS support. Do we have any info about that?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> vcore? Not sure what you're referring to on the processor.


I mean setting the processor's multiplier or BLCK clock.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I mean setting the processor's multiplier or BLCK clock.


Auto I think. Whatever the BIOS default is.


----------



## sbuck34

Hey guys does anyone know a timeframe when all the issue's be fixed for the motherboards like ASUS GIGABYTE ect ?


----------



## mickeykool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Likely memory instability. Either tune SOC voltage, or lower the memory clock. Any kit binned for Intel isn't necessarily going to work on AMD at the same frequency and rated timings.


Thanks for your response. I have another set of memory in another machine will that and mess w/ SOC and etc.

GSKILL = F4-3200C14Q-32GTZSW


----------



## g0barry

I just got a reply from my email to EK in regards to the gasket that shipped with the am4 adapter.
For everyone who previously purchased the EK evo supremacy cpu waterblock with the AM4 adaptor, send an email to EK and they will mail you an updated gasket for free. This should fix the boot issues that people were having with the waterblock on the motherboard.

The customer service rep didn't think there was going to be a monoblock for the c6h btw.


----------



## oravannac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Then your just bricked. Mine bricked the same way with the same code.


Thanks for the answer
I'm also wondering if there is any chance the other parts e.g. Cpu/ram gets damaged in the process?
Sorry if it seems like a noob question, I'm new to overclocking


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Changed the SenseMI had the opposite effect for me, as it made my temps go down to 7 degrees, which clearly is not right. I wasn't using Auto to OC, I was changing stuff back to default by switching it to Auto.


Weird, totally different effect on my end... When I first booted my Ryzen build my vcore was 1.6v without touching anything, so I wonder if it has more to do with Ryzen itself demanding unreasonable voltages. The VID I'm talking about is reported in hwinfo, I believe someone said it's inaccurate at the moment, but it's supposed to be the default amount of voltage the CPU is 'asking for' at a given clock speed.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbuck34*
> 
> Hey guys does anyone know a timeframe when all the issue's be fixed for the motherboards like ASUS GIGABYTE ect ?


There's no way to know right now because it is a combination of MB manufacturers figuring things out on their own and AMD providing information and microcode to them. The best advice is to be patient... these issues will be worked out, and I'm sure everyone is working as hard as they can to do so. It's all in their best interests after all - the first manufacturers to get it sorted and get their MBs shipped is going to make a lot of Ryzen owners happy. My bet is on Asus at the moment







.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oravannac*
> 
> Thanks for the answer
> I'm also wondering if there is any chance the other parts e.g. Cpu/ram gets damaged in the process?
> Sorry if it seems like a noob question, I'm new to overclocking


It shouldn't of damaged anything else.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Well, I think I may have bricked the board with 0902.
> 
> Had CPU SOC manually set to 1.2V and did a folding run yesterday. Came back to HWiNFO64 reporting a max CPU SOC voltage of 3V+ (can't remember exact value).
> 
> Tried to power on this morning and have qcode 15. That's all I know. I'll troubleshoot tonight. But the 3V+ CPU SOC voltage has me pretty confident of what's going to happen next.
> 
> Other things to note: At 1.2v CPU SOC manually set it would idle at around 1.17v and go to 1.19v under load.


@elmor

Is the above issue even possible? How well does 0902 protect against bricking with manual SOC voltages? Can you self induce a brick if you manually set to like, 1.8V?


----------



## g0barry

I had a quick question, what specifically does the SOC voltage affect? Is that different that memory voltage?


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0barry*
> 
> I had a quick question, what specifically does the SOC voltage affect? Is that different that memory voltage?


SoC usually means "System on a Chip", so this is the voltage for the integrated chipset inside Ryzen. This also seems to count for the memory controller voltage, so the counter part of the memory itself. It seems like it needs more volt to become stable with higher DRAM frequencies, but apparently not all the time, and/or not for all modules.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Is the above issue even possible? How well does 0902 protect against bricking with manual SOC voltages? Can you self induce a brick if you manually set to like, 1.8V?


If you set the SOC voltage to 1.8V, the board is the least of your concerns. The CPU wouldn't like that at all.

As for the reported voltages, these are some kind of polling error.


----------



## g0barry

That makes sense, thanks BoMbY


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If you set the SOC voltage to 1.8V, the board is the least of your concerns. The CPU wouldn't like that at all.
> 
> As for the reported voltages, these are some kind of polling error.


Thank you for the information.

I'll report back later about my symptoms, but I'm concerned that a manual voltage CPU SOC of 1.2V may not be safe. QCode 15 is pre memory, but hopefully not a fried IMC or EC.


----------



## [email protected]

Apparently, up to 1.2V has been tested as okay. With build 0902, the board cannot be bricked in the same was as previous builds.

On a sidenote, for those of you looking at CPU temps, a setting called MI Skew is available in Tweaker's Paradise and TurboV that can be used for adjusting the scale. Default is a value of 272. The BIOS may be set with a different default value to help keep the CPU at XFR as much as possible. You can set it back to default if you wish.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Thank you for the information.
> 
> I'll report back later about my symptoms, but I'm concerned that a manual voltage CPU SOC of 1.2V may not be safe. QCode 15 is pre memory, but hopefully not a fried IMC or EC.


I'm running 1.2 for my RAM as well. It tends to register as 1.11-1.17 though.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> I'm running 1.2 for my RAM as well. It tends to register as 1.11-1.17 though.


1.2V SOC. I was running 1.35V for RAM Voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Apparently, up to 1.2V has been tested as okay. With build 0902, the board cannot be bricked in the same was as previous builds.


This is encouraging. I will clear CMOS tonight and pray to the Asus/Ryzen gods.

Again, I really appreciate your support Raja and Elmor. I would never expect this kind of communication from a components company.


----------



## mickeykool

Dumb question but many say clear CMOS i assume that is same as re-setting CMOS?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> Dumb question but many say clear CMOS i assume that is same as re-setting CMOS?


Well, yeah. Take the battery out, hit the back CMOS button, whatever. Pretty sure both do the same thing...set your BIOS to default settings.


----------



## mickeykool

Ahh Ok, I always just hit the reset button if bios doesn't boot up after I make some adjustments.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> Ahh Ok, I always just hit the reset button if bios doesn't boot up after I make some adjustments.


That's exactly what it's there for. In other motherboards there's usually a 2 pin jumper on a 3 pin header that you have to move over, then back. The rear button on the CH6 is quite convenient.

When you clear CMOS does your board run through QCodes before booting (or take a longer time than normal to boot) on the first boot?


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> 1.2V SOC. I was running 1.35V for RAM Voltage.


That's what I meant. I'm running 1.2v SOC for my RAM to be stable. My RAM is at 1.35 as well.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> That's what I meant. I'm running 1.2v SOC for my RAM to be stable. My RAM is at 1.35 as well.


That's encouraging. Thank you for the clarification. Have you seen any erroneous values on CPU SOC (like 3v+) reported after stress runs?

Have you seen QCode 15 ever?


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Apparently, up to 1.2V has been tested as okay. With build 0902, the board cannot be bricked in the same was as previous builds.
> 
> On a sidenote, for those of you looking at CPU temps, a setting called MI Skew is available in Tweaker's Paradise and TurboV that can be used for adjusting the scale. Default is a value of 272. The BIOS may be set with a different default value to help keep the CPU at XFR as much as possible. You can set it back to default if you wish.


Hi Raja and @elmor,

What is the SOC voltage analogous with on an Intel Board? Is it VCCIO or VCCSA? If neither what is it tuning and what voltages are being used for the data fabric IO tuning?

Does CPU PLL adjust different similar things to an Intel board ?

Fnally, what do the 1.05V SB and 2.5V SB voltages manage?


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> That's encouraging. Thank you for the clarification. Have you seen any erroneous values on CPU SOC (like 3v+) reported after stress runs?
> 
> Have you seen QCode 15 ever?


I have not but I haven't paid too much attention. I'll run some tests tonight after work and report back.


----------



## RyzenChrist

I have 3400 mem working but the timings are crap. Should have ordered G Skill


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I don't think it's the same problem, I'll verify in a bit. That S3 resume issue on Gigabyte is most likely cause they released a BIOS with pre-release AGESA from AMD.


@Elmor it looks like the sleep bug is present on the C6H as well:

Before sleep (2350 CPU-Z single threaded):



After sleep (2600 CPU-Z single threaded):



This is with HPET turned off at the OS level. Which is relevant IMO since it's turned off by default on a fresh install.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> I have 3400 mem working but the timings are crap. Should have ordered G Skill


How often did you try, to find it to work with tRAS of 49? Is the tRAS a common problem? Would it be worth to try it with something like tRAS of 50, if everything else failed?


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> I have 3400 mem working but the timings are crap. Should have ordered G Skill


Thanks. Can u please please please run some test with ram 2400 vs 3400 with same cpu clock, say 3.8GHz ? specially cinebench r15 single thread and timespy cpu score ?


----------



## mickeykool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> That's exactly what it's there for. In other motherboards there's usually a 2 pin jumper on a 3 pin header that you have to move over, then back. The rear button on the CH6 is quite convenient.
> 
> When you clear CMOS does your board run through QCodes before booting (or take a longer time than normal to boot) on the first boot?


yes normally takes a little longer to boot up after clearing CMOS..


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> Thanks. Can u please please please run some test with ram 2400 vs 3400 with same cpu clock, say 3.8GHz ? specially cinebench r15 single thread and timespy cpu score ?


Well, just to give you something, here's my stock 1700X performance differences with 2666MHz vs 3200MHz. I was expecting more of a difference honestly.




Edit: I am using GSkill Trident-Z 3200MHz CL14 16Gb (2x8). I was fixed at CL 14-14-14-14-34 and 1.35V with 1.2V CPU SOC.


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Well, just to give you something, here's my stock 1700X performance differences with 2666MHz vs 3200MHz. I was expecting more of a difference honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I am using GSkill Trident-Z 3200MHz CL14 16Gb (2x8). I was fixed at CL 14-14-14-14-34 and 1.35V with 1.2V CPU SOC.


Can u do a single threaded run? please


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> Can u do a single threaded run? please


For some reason the single threaded test isn't an option at stock settings. I think I have to turn off SMT, and I'm at work right now. Sorry.


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> I have 3400 mem working but the timings are crap. Should have ordered G Skill


what is your bios Vcore and what LLC level?ty


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> Can u do a single threaded run? please
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason the single threaded test isn't an option at stock settings. I think I have to turn off SMT, and I'm at work right now. Sorry.
Click to expand...

Single thread is located under the FILE header in cinebench enable all tests or custom or something like that IIRC


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Well, just to give you something, here's my stock 1700X performance differences with 2666MHz vs 3200MHz. I was expecting more of a difference honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I am using GSkill Trident-Z 3200MHz CL14 16Gb (2x8). I was fixed at CL 14-14-14-14-34 and 1.35V with 1.2V CPU SOC.


Hmm... I wonder if I have something eating up CPU or memory when I test. My stock settings barely break 1500.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Hmm... I wonder if I have something eating up CPU or memory when I test. My stock settings barely break 1500.


You're using a 1700X?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Single thread is located under the FILE header in cinebench enable all tests or custom or something like that IIRC


Oh, I'll take a look at that.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> You're using a 1700X?


Yeah.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Yeah.


Hmmm. Well, I only have installed the following background programs iirc:

Logitech G Software
Asus Sound Drivers (Sonic Studio or whatever)
Samsung Magician 5.0 (rapid mode enabled)
HWiNFO64


----------



## Serchio

Cross fingers for me!







It takes too long to get motherboard for Ryzen


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Hmmm. Well, I only have installed the following background programs iirc:
> 
> Logitech G Software
> Asus Sound Drivers (Sonic Studio or whatever)
> Samsung Magician 5.0 (rapid mode enabled)
> HWiNFO64


Yeah, I have several more things running on mine, some of it to control audio routing.

Do you use rapid mode on your OS drive? Is that safe? I recently installed the news Magician and it was so different from the old one I had used. It doesn't seem to do much now when before it'd allow you to tweak a lot of system settings.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Yeah, I have several more things running on mine, some of it to control audio routing.
> 
> Do you use rapid mode on your OS drive? Is that safe? I recently installed the news Magician and it was so different from the old one I had used. It doesn't seem to do much now when before it'd allow you to tweak a lot of system settings.


Yeah, on my OS drive (my only drive, 250GB 850 Evo). I don't know if it actually does anything but I figure if I meet the requirements I might as well enable it.


----------



## The-Beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> Can u do a single threaded run? please


161 to 154.


----------



## finalheaven

Hmmm, if the performance difference between 2666 and 3200 is that small, I might as well run 32gb at 2666 instead of 16gb at 3200.

Does anyone know if going from two sticks to four sticks is more of a factor of SOC or DDR voltage? Or both?


----------



## The-Beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Hmmm, if the performance difference between 2666 and 3200 is that small, I might as well run 32gb at 2666 instead of 16gb at 3200.


I'd say there's probably more performance difference left in there based on my settings/dirty os and maybe different blcks. Probably 7-8% max though.


----------



## whitekidney

C6H rev 1.03
Original stock BIOS worked fine, my Ryzen 1700x was running at 4GHZ + auto RAM settings.
Came home today to BSOD, rebooted and mobo got stuck in "updating BIOS" bootloop.
I think original shipped BIOS was 0601?

Tried resetting CMOS + safeboot setting for ALL bioses below.
RAM model is F4-3200C14Q-32GVK G.skill ripjaws

Tried bios flashback for:

0702 - No POST, freezes at code 61 - reset CMOS or safe boot does not work.
5704 - POST code 54 - 33 - 55 then it appears to reboot or retry? CMOS or safe boot does not work
5803 - POST splash, goes to "BIOS is updating" then reboots in a loop doing the same thing, POST code 70 while this is going on.
Reflashing 5803 twice then it just hangs on "BIOS is updating" - its been like this for 60 minutes now..
0902 - POST splash screen visible - freezes on POST code 0d, tried removing DIMMs and trying all slots.

EDIT: also tried flashing 5803 then 0902 as suggested, didnt work. still stuck on 0d....

Any suggestions..? ._ .


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitekidney*
> 
> C6H rev 1.03
> Original stock BIOS worked fine, my Ryzen 1700x was running at 4GHZ + auto RAM settings.
> Came home today to BSOD, rebooted and mobo got stuck in "updating BIOS" bootloop.
> I think original shipped BIOS was 0601?
> 
> Tried resetting CMOS + safeboot setting for ALL bioses below.
> RAM model is F4-3200C14Q-32GVK G.skill ripjaws
> 
> Tried bios flashback for:
> 
> 0702 - No POST, freezes at code 61 - reset CMOS or safe boot does not work.
> 5704 - POST code 54 - 33 - 55 then it appears to reboot or retry? CMOS or safe boot does not work
> 5803 - POST splash, goes to "BIOS is updating" then reboots in a loop doing the same thing, POST code 70 while this is going on.
> Reflashing 5803 twice then it just hangs on "BIOS is updating" - its been like this for 60 minutes now..
> 0902 - POST splash screen visible - freezes on POST code 0d, tried removing DIMMs and trying all slots.
> 
> EDIT: also tried flashing 5803 then 0902 as suggested, didnt work. still stuck on 0d....
> 
> Any suggestions..? ._ .


All of your symptoms are pointing towards another bricked board. OCing on any bios other than 0902 is a bad idea.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Hi Raja and @elmor
> ,
> 
> What is the SOC voltage analogous with on an Intel Board? Is it VCCIO or VCCSA? If neither what is it tuning and what voltages are being used for the data fabric IO tuning?


I'd call it the equivalent of a combined SA and IO rail, perhaps more than that. From an enthusiast perspective, ideally, you'd want these on separate rails, so that you're not overdriving a given domain while trying to maximize the headroom of another.


----------



## whitekidney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> All of your symptoms are pointing towards another bricked board. OCing on any bios other than 0902 is a bad idea.


Bricked? Thought you could recover these through BIOS flashback...
If this doesnt get solved I think its the last time I buy any ASUS product on launch. sigh..


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Hmmm, if the performance difference between 2666 and 3200 is that small, I might as well run 32gb at 2666 instead of 16gb at 3200.
> 
> Does anyone know if going from two sticks to four sticks is more of a factor of SOC or DDR voltage? Or both?


Could be some of both, however, T-Topology boards can favor four DIMMs over two at times, so it depends on module density, as well... Either way, I would advise buying a single kit rather than combining two - even if same make/model.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitekidney*
> 
> Bricked? Thought you could recover these through BIOS flashback...
> If this doesnt get solved I think its the last time I buy any ASUS product on launch. sigh..


It's not the UEFI BIOS that's corrupt, it's one of the onboard microcontrollers that ends up with an issue. UEFI 0902 prevents the EC problem from occurring.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitekidney*
> 
> Bricked? Thought you could recover these through BIOS flashback...
> If this doesnt get solved I think its the last time I buy any ASUS product on launch. sigh..


Once a board over volts the EC through CPU SOC voltage, the board is bricked. RMA only.

Your feelings are not exclusive. The CH6 imo was easily the best board of the bunch, but the bricking issue is affecting a lot of people. I mean hell, if I find out that 0902 with the recommended max voltage of 1.2v on CPU SOC killed my CPU/Memory/Mobo I'm going to be preeeeeetty mad.

I mean, come on. What's the point of recommending a max voltage if it's actually unsafe.

I'm kicking myself for not leaving it at .95 and waiting it out. 3200MHz yielded me all of 10 points on CB15...


----------



## whitekidney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Once a board over volts the EC through CPU SOC voltage, the board is bricked. RMA only.
> 
> Your feelings are not exclusive. The CH6 imo was easily the best board of the bunch, but the bricking issue is affecting a lot of people. I mean hell, if I find out that 0902 with the recommended max voltage of 1.2v on CPU SOC killed my CPU/Memory/Mobo I'm going to be preeeeeetty mad.
> 
> I mean, come on. What's the point of recommending a max voltage if it's actually unsafe.
> 
> I'm kicking myself for not leaving it at .95 and waiting it out. 3200MHz yielded me all of 10 points on CB15...


The board was running on 1,38vcore and 1,35v dram.
Am I **** out of luck?


----------



## whitekidney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> It's not the UEFI BIOS that's corrupt, it's one of the onboard microcontrollers that ends up with an issue. UEFI 0902 prevents the EC problem from occurring.


Did you read my original post?
Is there anything I can do or is it 100% rma?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitekidney*
> 
> The board was running on 1,38vcore and 1,35v dram.
> Am I **** out of luck?


It has nothing to do with vcore or DRAM voltage. It's the CPU systom on a chip voltage (CPU SOC). In auto mode, before 0902, the CPU SOC voltage was ranging too high and killing the controller.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> It has nothing to do with vcore or DRAM voltage. It's the CPU systom on a chip voltage (CPU SOC). In auto mode, before 0902, the CPU SOC voltage was ranging too high and killing the controller.


Keep in mind I'm just regurgitating information from Asus. I have no idea how this stuff actually works. Mechanical/Materials, not Electrical engineer.


----------



## roybotnik

Hmm, I had no luck getting BCLK overclock to ever work, until I set my CPU voltage to manual. Offset mode doesn't seem to work right. It ends up undervolting quite a bit. Also my PLL voltage goes up to 2.005v every time I change my BCLK, so I manually set it to 1.82v. Not sure if this might help anyone. Actually managed to boot with my 2x16GB at 2800 this way.


----------



## whitekidney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> It has nothing to do with vcore or DRAM voltage. It's the CPU systom on a chip voltage (CPU SOC). In auto mode, before 0902, the CPU SOC voltage was ranging too high and killing the controller.


Hm, weird, I put it in the setting that was recommended in one of the posts here (to prevent bios autoupdate)
The board is still stuck on the BIOS splash screen. I see the RoG logo and "please press DEL or F2 to enter UEFI bios setting" - you sure its 100% dead?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitekidney*
> 
> Hm, weird, I put it in the setting that was recommended in one of the posts here (to prevent bios autoupdate)
> The board is still stuck on the BIOS splash screen. I see the RoG logo and "please press DEL or F2 to enter UEFI bios setting" - you sure its 100% dead?


99% sure. When you hit delete or F2 nothing happens = RMA.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> 99% sure. When you hit delete or F2 nothing happens = RMA.


Nothing to do with BIOS auto update. Again...CPU SOC voltage...


----------



## whitekidney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> 99% sure. When you hit delete or F2 nothing happens = RMA.


Yeah its stuck at code d0
Just like this guy https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/5xijwk/asus_rog_crosshair_hero_vi_x370_users_need_a/ except he claims he got back into BIOS and reset RAM settings somehow.. Ive tried resetting CMOS and safeboot probably 100 times.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitekidney*
> 
> Hm, weird, I put it in the setting that was recommended in one of the posts here (to prevent bios autoupdate)
> The board is still stuck on the BIOS splash screen. I see the RoG logo and "please press DEL or F2 to enter UEFI bios setting" - you sure its 100% dead?


Before announcing time of death, try doing a USB BIOS Flashback with the 0902 BIOS. Might work.


----------



## Ubardog

I Worry about Volts......

12v = 12.36
5v = 5.041
3.3 = 3.4
Teh Then 1.80 PLL = 1.940 *** is up with this bios Brand new Psu aswell so.... I worry about volts


----------



## whitekidney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Before announcing time of death, try doing a USB BIOS Flashback with the 0902 BIOS. Might work.


If you read my original post, I already tried bios flashback with all the publically available bioses....
Already reinstalled my old 3770k+mobo.. will rma tomorrow.


----------



## HeliXpc

is the CPU SOC overvolt problem only plaguing this board? So far my board is good, im running 4ghz on my 1700x and 2400mhz on ram,cas 14. CPU SOC is manual at 0.95


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitekidney*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Before announcing time of death, try doing a USB BIOS Flashback with the 0902 BIOS. Might work.
> 
> 
> 
> If you read my original post, I already tried bios flashback with all the publically available bioses....
> Already reinstalled my old 3770k+mobo.. will rma tomorrow.
Click to expand...

Hold up there - those with the bricking issue got absolutely nothing displaying on the screen, this doesn't sound like the same problem.

Have a look in the motherboard manual for error codes and what your specific 0d error means, if you can't find it try googling. I'm willing to bet it's a memory related issue, there might be something wrong with your sticks.

Don't get me wrong, this could still be a faulty motherboard. I just don't think it's because of the bricking bug people have been having.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> is the CPU SOC overvolt problem only plaguing this board? So far my board is good, im running 4ghz on my 1700x and 2400mhz on ram,cas 14. CPU SOC is manual at 0.95


I have yet to hear any reports of other boards bricking, so, it appears so. Which is a damn shame considering it's high on the list for VRM quality, onboard sound quality and general watercooling support.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Hold up there - those with the bricking issue got absolutely nothing displaying on the screen, this doesn't sound like the same problem.
> 
> Have a look in the motherboard manual for error codes and what your specific 0d error means, if you can't find it try googling. I'm willing to bet it's a memory related issue, there might be something wrong with your sticks.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, this could still be a faulty motherboard. I just don't think it's because of the bricking bug people have been having.


Actually, it's very common to get the "Updating BIOS" message with unresponsive F2/Delete prompts on bricked boards.


----------



## d0mini

Hmm. I appear to have made a brain malfunction. Ignore what I said, RMA your board.


----------



## zoffster1

Anyone have any idea what QCODE 48 is?

Tried booting up for the first time and that was all I got. Tried BIOS flashback which didn't work but after a few more resets it suddenly came to life.

On 0902 Not able to get my 2x16GB G.Skill CL14 kit over 2666MHz.

Auto CPU voltage is setting to 1.482. Isn't this far too high for stock?


----------



## Xianto

Hello there! New user joined

My experience since release:

Specs:

Ryzen 1700X
Asus Crosshair VI Hero
2x 8GB HyperX 2666Mhz CL15
CPU AIO Antec H1200
MSI R9 290X
650W EVGA

When builded, i had no POST at all, i have spend basicly 6h to make it up and running. Changing ram slots, reseting CMOS, reseat CPU cooler, in the end i have readed about UEFI issues and used flash back method with 5704 UEFI.

After POST had issues with CPU fans - errors over and over again, RAID errors where there's no raid at all and most funny part.

I have seen a message about updating bios - but i have restarted straight away and never seen it again. Yes it is a bit ******ed reaction, but since solving issues im a happy user with 0902 with overclocked 1700X to 3.7Ghz. (no RMA)

My personal issues with platform at the moment:
-Temps are really wierd. I have expecting around 40 idle 60 load when i get + - 50 idle 75 load.
-Because i have Noctua Industrial fans on AIO radiator, they are loud like hell, trying to set it manualy end up with stopped fans - almost always.
-Q-Codes are a bit random sometimes, at the moment i have 24 after post, but there was a different one.
-POST takes really long time and it loop sometetimes.


----------



## JoN7Shepard

Does anyone know why the AMD chipset drivers are 1.3GB on the ASUS site and only 110MB on AMD's site?


----------



## waltercaorle

https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/03/13/amd-ryzen-community-update?sf62107357=1

-20° C for X version


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoN7Shepard*
> 
> Does anyone know why the AMD chipset drivers are 1.3GB on the ASUS site and only 110MB on AMD's site?


Complete package incl. Radeon ,vga, raid software etc etc..


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitekidney*
> 
> Yeah its stuck at code d0
> Just like this guy https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/5xijwk/asus_rog_crosshair_hero_vi_x370_users_need_a/ except he claims he got back into BIOS and reset RAM settings somehow.. Ive tried resetting CMOS and safeboot probably 100 times.


Did you try vsoc on higher voltage?


----------



## The-Beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xianto*
> 
> My personal issues with platform at the moment:
> -Temps are really wierd. I have expecting around 40 idle 60 load when i get + - 50 idle 75 load.


The X parts have an offset of 20C. Your likely load is 55.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If you set the SOC voltage to 1.8V, the board is the least of your concerns. The CPU wouldn't like that at all.
> 
> As for the reported voltages, these are some kind of polling error.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemChem*
> 
> I think there are some problems with sensor reporting at the moment, did it say 3V+ just for the SOC? Lots of people are reporting weird Min/Max readings; for me, after running a stability test all night, HWMonitor says:
> 
> CPU VCORE Max: 2.790 V
> DRAM Max: 2.790 V
> SOC Max: 2.790 V
> VDDP Max: 2.790 V
> VDDP_18 Max: 2.790 V
> In my eyes it is extremely unlikely that all of those things went to exactly 2.790 V when their default voltages are so varied (and not all controlled by the same circuitry?): 1.417, 1.352, 1.090, 0.872, 1.788, respectively as listed above... Much more likely that some erroneous signal is being picked up. Clearly in your case there is more than just an erroneous reading since you can't boot, but fingers crossed for you that it will be troubleshootable tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Not saying you didn't damage or did the board but it's not the same as the original issue. You didn't see the BIOS is updating warning. That's a fairly common Q-code about system agent initialization could be memory related. Hopefully a CMOS clear will get you going.


Good news. Clear CMOS got me back up and running.

Cleared CMOS, tried to boot: Got 0d q code w/ megatrends dialog about a drive not being recognized. Entered BIOS setup from that screen using F2.
Loaded Optimized defaults in BIOS (even though it was already defaulted) and rebooted. QCode still says 24 but I'm up and running.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Something I've noticed over the past several days that maybe Elmor or Raja can look into. When I disconnect my PC the first boot after I reconnect it never posts. Just hangs and I have to force power off then CMOS reset. It doesn't seem to happen if everything is stock, but if I OC my RAM, it always happens.
> 
> Also, be careful if you use p-states to OC and want to change BIOS settings. I was making changes last night, set p-state back to auto and my processor to auto, then rebooted back to bios to adjust memory. When I loaded into bios, my temps where through through the room and the panel on the right showed 1.55v on my processor. I immediately switched vcore from auto to manual and under the block to enter the amount, it read 1.7v. I have no idea why that would happen. I would never enter 1.7 for any reason. I suspect the bios bugged out when it reverted some changes. I would definitely advise you do a complete restore to default if you plan on making changes after messing with p-states or any voltages for that matter.


You are right! I have found several bugs/wrong behaviors with setting the pstates. For now you got the best effect to reset to defaults after you played with these settings.
It wont either work if you set another amount then default vid !


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/03/13/amd-ryzen-community-update?sf62107357=1
> 
> -20° C for X version


Another mystery solved. Thanks for sharing! Now I don't need to wonder why my radiator isn't even getting a little warm when the CPU temp is reported at 50°C


----------



## nosequeponer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/03/13/amd-ryzen-community-update?sf62107357=1
> 
> -20° C for X version


could that be true?? max temp of 45º?? (in my system..) @ 3.9..

not bad if true


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nosequeponer*
> 
> could that be true?? max temp of 45º?? (in my system..) @ 3.9..
> 
> not bad if true


My stock 1700X seems to be reporting accurate temps and my max after a Cinebench R15 run is 50C. I get single core boosts to 3.9GHz but my XFR seems to do nothing.


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Good news. Clear CMOS got me back up and running.
> 
> Cleared CMOS, tried to boot: Got 0d q code w/ megatrends dialog about a drive not being recognized. Entered BIOS setup from that screen using F2.
> Loaded Optimized defaults in BIOS (even though it was already defaulted) and rebooted. QCode still says 24 but I'm up and running.


OOOOOOOHHHHHHHH NICE!

Glad to hear it was not bricked, and you were able to recver. Nice job man. Are you on BIOS 0902 now?


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Another mystery solved. Thanks for sharing! Now I don't need to wonder why my radiator isn't even getting a little warm when the CPU temp is reported at 50°C


I don't think that's the whole story of it. My 1800X would then idle at room temperature? 21-22 °C - that can't be right?

Edit: And do the 1700X and 1800X throttle at 95 °C sensor (75 °C real) reading, or at 115 °C sensor (95°C real) reading?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> OOOOOOOHHHHHHHH NICE!
> 
> Glad to hear it was not bricked, and you were able to recver. Nice job man. Are you on BIOS 0902 now?


Well, that's the thing, I've always* been on 0902. QCode 15 came from CL14 settings at 1.2v CPU SOC, so it appeared to be general RAM instability.

*0902 was the fist thing I did to the board. Came with 5702 iirc.


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Well, that's the thing, I've always* been on 0902. QCode 15 came from CL14 settings at 1.2v CPU SOC, so it appeared to be general RAM instability.
> 
> *0902 was the fist thing I did to the board. Came with 5702 iirc.


Aha ok I see. Well I think Asus needs to do a lot more work at get us more stable BIOS for these memory issues.

I have just left the CPU SOC on default voltage, and I can only run my ram at 2666 right now.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> I don't think that's the whole story of it. My 1800X would then idle at room temperature? 21-22 °C - that can't be right?
> 
> Edit: And do the 1700X and 1800X throttle at 95 °C sensor (75 °C real) reading, or at 115 °C sensor (95°C real) reading?


Mh good question. But I'm on a different board atm so maybe not comparable with your setup?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Aha ok I see. Well I think Asus needs to do a lot more work at get us more stable BIOS for these memory issues.
> 
> I have just left the CPU SOC on default voltage, and I can only run my ram at 2666 right now.


I've gratefully accepted 2666MHz. I fixed my CPU SOC to 1.0v and it holds solid right there.

I mean heck, if I have to wait to get some high speed "Ryzen compatible" RAM I'm still okay with that. It's not like these Trident's aren't going to resale easily.


----------



## icyeye

with this new bios 0902 i can't get anymore 4,0 ghz stable. with all the same setting's on older one.. it's crashes.damn..i am sad..


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> with this new bios 0902 i can't get anymore 4,0 ghz stable. with all the same setting's on older one.. it's crashes.damn..i am sad..


Why? you have a 1G overclock, just be happy with that. 90% of 1700 owners are only getting 4.00ghz, including me.


----------



## icyeye

and,after restarting pc from windows..i can't boot properly again... needed to forced powered off and turn again on.damn...


----------



## egandt

So I have the system reasonable stable at 3.9 and 3200 RAM, so I wanted to try P-States, however if I set it then the system does not boot at all I get a 97 on the LED and it hangs, I have to clear BIOS to get it to reboot. While 3900 is nice, however that is using over 200 Watts simply sitting there, which is less than practical, so the P-States are something that is needed for normal use, but if it simply hangs when setting it I do not see how to proceed.

I used:

FID: 9c
DID: 8
VID: 20

Core: +0.1250
SOC: +0.2125

I did not touch anything related to RAM which is working at 3200 using 1.37v and 18,16,16,16,38 (4x16GB)

So what am I doing wrong, I think I did everything correctly based on reading the last 40 pages discussing it, as that should be 3900 with a core of 1.35 which matches what I have reasonable stable. However it does not boot with 97.

Well at it what is code 97?

ERIC


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egandt*
> 
> So I have the system reasonable stable at 3.9 and 3200 RAM, so I wanted to try P-States, however if I set it then the system does not boot at all I get a 97 on the LED and it hangs, I have to clear BIOS to get it to reboot. While 3900 is nice, however that is using over 200 Watts simply sitting there, which is less than practical, so the P-States are something that is needed for normal use, but if it simply hangs when setting it I do not see how to proceed.
> 
> I used:
> 
> FID: 9c
> DID: 8
> VID: 20
> 
> Core: +0.1250
> SOC: +0.2125
> 
> I did not touch anything related to RAM which is working at 3200 using 1.37v and 18,16,16,16,38 (4x16GB)
> 
> So what am I doing wrong, I think I did everything correctly based on reading the last 40 pages discussing it, as that should be 3900 with a core of 1.35 which matches what I have reasonable stable. However it does not boot with 97.
> 
> Well at it what is code 97?
> 
> ERIC


Do CPU and RAM separately. Go ahead and put your RAM on auto and let it clock at 2133 or whatever it does. You can back off of SOC too. Next try to use p-states for 3.8GHz (hex 98) and put your vcore on auto. if that posts, then try 9C, still on auto. If it posts, I'd go to windows and check things like voltages, etc. If you want to use Offset now, you can slowly start to back off or add, whichever you need to get stable. Then work on your ram. I'd do it in a few stages, 2666, then 2933, then 3200.


----------



## NemChem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Good news. Clear CMOS got me back up and running.
> 
> Cleared CMOS, tried to boot: Got 0d q code w/ megatrends dialog about a drive not being recognized. Entered BIOS setup from that screen using F2.
> Loaded Optimized defaults in BIOS (even though it was already defaulted) and rebooted. QCode still says 24 but I'm up and running.


Huzzah







!


----------



## majestynl

Go back to default to see your default vcore. Start setting pstates. Leave vid on what's set on..adjust FID to 3900mhz. Then play with ofset to adjust your vcore..

Seems to be a bug in pstates page. Always start from defaults


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egandt*
> 
> So I have the system reasonable stable at 3.9 and 3200 RAM, so I wanted to try P-States, however if I set it then the system does not boot at all I get a 97 on the LED and it hangs, I have to clear BIOS to get it to reboot. While 3900 is nice, however that is using over 200 Watts simply sitting there, which is less than practical, so the P-States are something that is needed for normal use, but if it simply hangs when setting it I do not see how to proceed.
> 
> I used:
> 
> FID: 9c
> DID: 8
> VID: 20
> 
> Core: +0.1250
> SOC: +0.2125
> 
> I did not touch anything related to RAM which is working at 3200 using 1.37v and 18,16,16,16,38 (4x16GB)
> 
> So what am I doing wrong, I think I did everything correctly based on reading the last 40 pages discussing it, as that should be 3900 with a core of 1.35 which matches what I have reasonable stable. However it does not boot with 97.
> 
> Well at it what is code 97?
> 
> ERIC


https://www.asus.com/support/faq/1002017/

I think (not 100% positive) that that means code 97 was last thing to successfully pass. (97 - console output devices connect) (98 would be input devices). maybe check mouse/keyboard


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egandt*
> 
> So I have the system reasonable stable at 3.9 and 3200 RAM, so I wanted to try P-States, however if I set it then the system does not boot at all I get a 97 on the LED and it hangs, I have to clear BIOS to get it to reboot. While 3900 is nice, however that is using over 200 Watts simply sitting there, which is less than practical, so the P-States are something that is needed for normal use, but if it simply hangs when setting it I do not see how to proceed.
> 
> I used:
> 
> FID: 9c
> DID: 8
> VID: 20
> 
> Core: +0.1250
> SOC: +0.2125
> 
> I did not touch anything related to RAM which is working at 3200 using 1.37v and 18,16,16,16,38 (4x16GB)
> 
> So what am I doing wrong, I think I did everything correctly based on reading the last 40 pages discussing it, as that should be 3900 with a core of 1.35 which matches what I have reasonable stable. However it does not boot with 97.
> 
> Well at it what is code 97?
> 
> ERIC


I've had the exact same problems, but first went back to defaults under bios and started fresh. Set everything all over again. I did not touch VID. My VID (1700) was not defaulted to 20. It was something else (i forget) but it amounted to about 1.18v or so and I did + offset from there. See where your VID starts from and +offset accordingly especially if its not 1.35v.

One annoying thing (really small annoyance) is that bus speed is 99.80. Guessing we can't make it 100 and use P-States?


----------



## egandt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I've had the exact same problems, but first went back to defaults under bios and started fresh. Set everything all over again. I did not touch VID. My VID (1700) was not defaulted to 20. It was something else (i forget) but it amounted to about 1.18v or so and I did + offset from there. See where your VID starts from and +offset accordingly especially if its not 1.35v.
> 
> One annoying thing (really small annoyance) is that bus speed is 99.80. Guessing we can't make it 100 and use P-States?


Will give that a try, I know that 99.8 was driving me crazy as well. I hope a Bios Update will fix that to be the correct 100.00

ERIC


----------



## finalheaven

Well I think I am quite happy where I am at now, but will need to run some stress tests to make sure I'm fully stable. I might even be able to reduce my timings with my ram.

P-State: 3.9Ghz (99.8x39) [downclocks to 1.55Ghz]
Vcore: 1.350v (using offset)
DRAM: 1.350v (auto) [8x4gb 32gb 3200mhz 18-16-16-38 Not using BLCK so full PCIe speeds]
SOC 1.134v (auto)

If bios helps me improve my ram timings at this point, that alone would be awesome. Or if faster ram is supported with BLCK, that would be awesome too since Samsung B-Dies can easily overclock as well. '

Shout out to Asus and everyone on this forum for their help!


----------



## Goudaa

what is a too high of a temp for the cpu during cinebench r15 testing. or other bench marks to verify your overclock is stable?

thanks in advance


----------



## TyCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/03/13/amd-ryzen-community-update?sf62107357=1
> 
> -20° C for X version


This would explain so much for me! LOL.

Does this mean we would want to adjust all our fan speed profiles to reflect 20 degrees less than this? I'm still on 5803 since I'm afraid to go to 0902 due to the issues some are having (everything is working great for me on 5803 aside from the seemingly high temps).


----------



## serfeldon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Well I think I am quite happy where I am at now, but will need to run some stress tests to make sure I'm fully stable. I might even be able to reduce my timings with my ram.
> 
> P-State: 3.9Ghz (99.8x39) [downclocks to 1.55Ghz]
> Vcore: 1.350v (using offset)
> DRAM: 1.350v (auto) [8x4gb 32gb 3200mhz 18-16-16-38 Not using BLCK so full PCIe speeds]
> SOC 1.134v (auto)
> 
> If bios helps me improve my ram timings at this point, that alone would be awesome. Or if faster ram is supported with BLCK, that would be awesome too since Samsung B-Dies can easily overclock as well. '
> 
> Shout out to Asus and everyone on this forum for their help!


OMG that is awesome. Which ram you using?


----------



## kundica

Are any of you having issues with your Corsair AIO? Twice now my system got quiet and when i checked Corsair link, it read that one of the fans wasn't spinning and the pump stopped. I've never seen the pump stop and my temps were still reasonable, so I suspect it's wrong, although, it was unresponsive to me changing settings profile settings. This just started with the current bios.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serfeldon*
> 
> OMG that is awesome. Which ram you using?


2x of G.SKILL TridentZ Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) F4-3200C14D-16GTZ

Important part is that it is Samsung B-Die. Most Samsung B-Die, if not all, can do 3200 c14 and/go up to 4000mhz with higher timings. I can do 14-14-14-34 with 2 sticks rather than 4 though so I am giving up faster timings for more memory. Since there are some AAA games that recommend 16gb ram I wanted 32gb. Elmor and Raja has recommended going with 2x16gb sticks though, but those are all dual ranked (or otherwise called doubled sided) I believe...


----------



## serfeldon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> 2x of G.SKILL TridentZ Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
> 
> Important part is that it is Samsung B-Die. Most Samsung B-Die, if not all, can do 3200 c14 and/go up to 4000mhz with higher timings. I can do 14-14-14-34 with 2 sticks rather than 4 though so I am giving up faster timings for more memory. Since there are some AAA games that recommend 16gb ram I wanted 32gb. Elmor and Raja has recommended going with 2x16gb sticks though, but those are all dual ranked (or otherwise called doubled sided) I believe...


I bought the trident z rgb 3600 cl16 4x8gb sticks already
Hoping i can run them at 3200 or at a minimum 2933
My motherboard arrives on the 17th my tracking info says


----------



## Goudaa

yea so far i can only get my ram to work at 2666mhz im using trident Z 16gb kit running timings at 16 16 16 16 36 locks up on boot.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serfeldon*
> 
> I bought the trident z rgb 3600 cl16 4x8gb sticks already
> Hoping i can run them at 3200 or at a minimum 2933
> My motherboard arrives on the 17th my tracking info says


Try my settings. Remember to update bios right away to 0902 (first page) and turn on Sense MI Skew and Sense MI Offset to 272. The latter made a large difference.


----------



## serfeldon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Try my settings. Remember to update bios right away to 0902 (first page) and turn on Sense MI Skew and Sense MI Offset to 272. The latter made a large difference.


Awesome, thank you! I will use that advice. I am both looking forward to and dreading my install day.


----------



## serfeldon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Try my settings. Remember to update bios right away to 0902 (first page) and turn on Sense MI Skew and Sense MI Offset to 272. The latter made a large difference.


Oh I forgot to ask you. Which version of the motherboard you have 1.03b or 2.2?


----------



## CwStrife

SO.... I updated to 0902 and now my temps are all over the place for CPU. I have alot of cooling here not sure why it did that. I saw the one article posted that says subtract 20C from your overall temp.... *** is that about? So if i'm reading 52C at idle it really is 32C? cuz before the BIOS update it read around 35C....

Anyone have any idea about this?

Also my voltage is always reading like 1.482V... isn't that a bit high?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serfeldon*
> 
> Oh I forgot to ask you. Which version of the motherboard you have 1.03b or 2.2?


Asus has confirmed on this thread that 2.2 does not exist. Retail is only 1.03 currently.


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> Thanks. Can u please please please run some test with ram 2400 vs 3400 with same cpu clock, say 3.8GHz ? specially cinebench r15 single thread and timespy cpu score ?


Will tonight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> what is your bios Vcore and what LLC level?ty


1.40 and auto


----------



## LightningManGTS

So I've been following this thread for quite a bit now, Trying and Toiling away at my rig to get a stable overclock and at this point at I'm my wits end.

I found that nothing is stopping me from clocking my ram to its max 3000mhz and cas14 timmings, but any time I try to run cinebench with the cpu above 3.6ghz the whole thing shuts down and posts qq code 8. Mind you I've done everything at this point within reason of my own very mild experience overclocking and what tips and tricks I've picked up around here.

Anyways I've futzed around both on stock bios and 0902 with no luck. I've thrown 1.569v at the cpu while messing with the digi panel, I've had the soc sitting around 1.15-1.20 for awhile. I played with pstate0 giving it the exact clock or 100mhz above as of recent attempts. And I have had absolutely no issues booting into windows 8.1. This has been a super weird experience with how there has been no play what so ever as far as even when it crashes when bumping it by 100mhz.

Incase anyone needs it to help get a better idea, here's the important hardware. On a side note my CPU temps are still offset by 20 degrees since flashing the bios, even though I've set Sense MI to 272

AMD Ryzen 7 1800x
Asus Crosshair VI Hero
Gskill RGB Trident Z 3000mhz CAS14
EVGA GTX1080 FTW HC


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> So I've been following this thread for quite a bit now, Trying and Toiling away at my rig to get a stable overclock and at this point at I'm my wits end.
> 
> I found that nothing is stopping me from clocking my ram to its max 3000mhz and cas14 timmings, but any time I try to run cinebench with the cpu above 3.6ghz the whole thing shuts down and posts qq code 8. Mind you I've done everything at this point within reason of my own very mild experience overclocking and what tips and tricks I've picked up around here.
> 
> Anyways I've futzed around both on stock bios and 0902 with no luck. I've thrown 1.569v at the cpu while messing with the digi panel, I've had the soc sitting around 1.15-1.20 for awhile. I played with pstate0 giving it the exact clock or 100mhz above as of recent attempts. And I have had absolutely no issues booting into windows 8.1. This has been a super weird experience with how there has been no play what so ever as far as even when it crashes when bumping it by 100mhz.
> 
> Incase anyone needs it to help get a better idea, here's the important hardware. On a side note my CPU temps are still offset by 20 degrees since flashing the bios, even though I've set Sense MI to 272
> 
> AMD Ryzen 7 1800x
> Asus Crosshair VI Hero
> Gskill RGB Trident Z 3000mhz CAS14
> EVGA GTX1080 FTW HC


What happens when you run CB15 on stock settings? It actually goes higher than 3.6 for the 1800x, it's 3.7GHz. Have you tried OC'ing your processor and leaving your ram at stock. the order should be, all stock > OC CPU to find optimal OC > put cpu at stock > OC RAM to find optimal settings > reset all to stock > put CPU back to OC and slowly bump up ram until you hit want you want and can stay stable.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serfeldon*
> 
> I bought the trident z rgb 3600 cl16 4x8gb sticks already
> Hoping i can run them at 3200 or at a minimum 2933
> My motherboard arrives on the 17th my tracking info says


i have the gskill rgb 32gb 4x8 3000 cl14 version and i can't get it to successfully post at 3000 (2933). even with cas 16. going to try 2666mhz.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> I'll check it out.
> 
> It turns out I didn't have HPET turned on since I did a clean Windows install. I thought it wouldn't have mattered since my bus clock was set to 100mhz, but looking at my CPU-Z validation again, I see that my bus clock was reported as 99.8mhz. This is interesting... being off by that amount resulted in huge changes in my benchmarks. I turned HPET on and everything went back to normal.
> 
> I've noticed that whenever I do a BIOS reset, my bus clock defaults to 100.6mhz. I wonder if this is perhaps why Ryzen benchmarks are so inconsistent... if running 0.2mhz too slow threw everything off and gave me extraordinary/impossible results, then running 0.6mhz too fast would do the opposite and make benchmarks report abnormally poor values. I didn't see any of the major review sites mention anything about turning HPET on.


If you're not using HPET, the system timer is based off the P0 CPU Frequency. So if you change the CPU Ratio in the OS, the results will be messed up. Note that this only happens if dynamically changing the frequency in the OS, as long as you keep whatever frequency you boot with you're OK.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> @Elmor it looks like the sleep bug is present on the C6H as well:
> 
> Before sleep (2350 CPU-Z single threaded):
> 
> 
> 
> After sleep (2600 CPU-Z single threaded):
> 
> 
> 
> This is with HPET turned off at the OS level. Which is relevant IMO since it's turned off by default on a fresh install.


I think that's because you didn't relaunch the software after entering sleep mode. I've confimed C6H is unaffected by the "sleep bug".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitekidney*
> 
> C6H rev 1.03
> Original stock BIOS worked fine, my Ryzen 1700x was running at 4GHZ + auto RAM settings.
> Came home today to BSOD, rebooted and mobo got stuck in "updating BIOS" bootloop.
> I think original shipped BIOS was 0601?
> 
> Tried resetting CMOS + safeboot setting for ALL bioses below.
> RAM model is F4-3200C14Q-32GVK G.skill ripjaws
> 
> Tried bios flashback for:
> 
> 0702 - No POST, freezes at code 61 - reset CMOS or safe boot does not work.
> 5704 - POST code 54 - 33 - 55 then it appears to reboot or retry? CMOS or safe boot does not work
> 5803 - POST splash, goes to "BIOS is updating" then reboots in a loop doing the same thing, POST code 70 while this is going on.
> Reflashing 5803 twice then it just hangs on "BIOS is updating" - its been like this for 60 minutes now..
> 0902 - POST splash screen visible - freezes on POST code 0d, tried removing DIMMs and trying all slots.
> 
> EDIT: also tried flashing 5803 then 0902 as suggested, didnt work. still stuck on 0d....
> 
> Any suggestions..? ._ .


You're in a semi-bricked state, but can probably recover. You need to reflash 5803 and make it update (clear CMOS before and after), then flash again to 0902.


----------



## serfeldon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> i have the gskill rgb 32gb 4x8 3000 cl14 version and i can't get it to successfully post at 3000 (2933). even with cas 16. going to try 2666mhz.


Good luck, let me know how that goes please.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> If you're not using HPET, the system timer is based off the P0 CPU Frequency. So if you change the CPU Ratio in the OS, the results will be messed up. Note that this only happens if dynamically changing the frequency in the OS, as long as you keep whatever frequency you boot with you're OK.
> 
> I think that's because you didn't relaunch the software after entering sleep mode. I've confimed C6H is unaffected by the "sleep bug".


Well, I haven't ever changed my frequency in the OS.... And I did close the timer test before sleep and relaunch after resume.


----------



## whitekidney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Hold up there - those with the bricking issue got absolutely nothing displaying on the screen, this doesn't sound like the same problem.
> 
> Have a look in the motherboard manual for error codes and what your specific 0d error means, if you can't find it try googling. I'm willing to bet it's a memory related issue, there might be something wrong with your sticks.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, this could still be a faulty motherboard. I just don't think it's because of the bricking bug people have been having.


Had a friend test my two sticks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> If you're not using HPET, the system timer is based off the P0 CPU Frequency. So if you change the CPU Ratio in the OS, the results will be messed up. Note that this only happens if dynamically changing the frequency in the OS, as long as you keep whatever frequency you boot with you're OK.
> I think that's because you didn't relaunch the software after entering sleep mode. I've confimed C6H is unaffected by the "sleep bug".
> You're in a semi-bricked state, but can probably recover. You need to reflash 5803 and make it update (clear CMOS before and after), then flash again to 0902.


When I flash the 5803, it starts, then does it BIOS update thing, reboots and then gets stuck on the "BIOS is updating" screen (I waited nearly 60 minutes for it last night, definitely seems frozen) - Is this when I clear CMOS and attempt 0902 flash ?


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitekidney*
> 
> Had a friend test my two sticks
> When I flash the 5803, it starts, then does it BIOS update thing, reboots and then gets stuck on the "BIOS is updating" screen (I waited nearly 60 minutes for it last night, definitely seems frozen) - Is this when I clear CMOS and attempt 0902 flash ?


No, if you get that just reset and try again. You need one successful flash like that, otherwise you need to RMA. And even if it bricks your board you will have to RMA so might as well try it.

1. Flash 5803 using USB BIOS Flashback
2. Wait for it to update, including EC (70 POST code). If it gets stuck more than 1 minute, press reset and try again.
3. After successful flash + POST, update to 0902.
4. Profit


----------



## CwStrife

Has anyone had an issue with CPU voltage being too HIGH? If I leave mine set on auto Asus AI Suite reports the voltage will top out at 1.438 volt. Isn't this processor supposed to be 1.375V? What gives, and what should I do? Also I only see a max cpu freq. of 3840MHz, isn't is supposed to top out at 3900MHz?

I have all setting to default aside form the SoC being .95V


----------



## JoN7Shepard

I just finished building my Ryzen system. Flashed to 0902 before I ever powered it on.









Main problem I'm having at the moment is my second SATA SSD drive is not always detected at boot. Sometimes I see it in BIOS and then get to Windows and it's not there, go back to BIOS and it's gone. I remember seeing some talk about this, but did anyone find a solution?

Thanks!


----------



## JoN7Shepard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Has anyone had an issue with CPU voltage being too HIGH? If I leave mine set on auto Asus AI Suite reports the voltage will top out at 1.438 volt. Isn't this processor supposed to be 1.375V? What gives, and what should I do? Also I only see a max cpu freq. of 3840MHz, isn't is supposed to top out at 3900MHz?
> 
> I have all setting to default aside form the SoC being .95V


I have all my settings on default and auto... just built the system and CPUID HWMonitor is showing my CPU VCore at 1.526V max sometimes. Little concerning. Maybe it's just wrong?


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoN7Shepard*
> 
> I have all my settings on default and auto... just built the system and CPUID HWMonitor is showing my CPU VCore at 1.526V max sometimes. Little concerning. Maybe it's just wrong?


I'm not sure I looked through several pages and here and didn't really see anything on it. Unfortunately as we know information is slim since this is all new so i'm hoping I get an answer from someone here who knows in more detail if this is an issue and I should manually override the voltage to 1.375 or if it should be left alone. When seeing the CPU is idle and bouncing between .8Volts and 1.438V it is a little bit of a concern. And especially with the CPU temp being completely screwed up. I have a completely custom watercooling loop so I know the temps aren't what they say but even so it would be nice if all this was addressed.

Anyways, anyone have any idea why the CPU Voltage is being reported so high?


----------



## whitekidney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> No, if you get that just reset and try again. You need one successful flash like that, otherwise you need to RMA. And even if it bricks your board you will have to RMA so might as well try it.
> 
> 1. Flash 5803 using USB BIOS Flashback
> 2. Wait for it to update, including EC (70 POST code). If it gets stuck more than 1 minute, press reset and try again.
> 3. After successful flash + POST, update to 0902.
> 4. Profit


Just to confirm - this is what happens now:
I flash 5803
I start the PC
It boots into "BIOS is updating"
Reboot
Boots into another "BIOS is updating " screen where it hangs.

I can't reset CMOS here and then flash 0902 at this PO nt? or do I need for it to do multiple restarts after flashing BIOS? the card hasn't had a successful post in any of the bioses after bsod


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitekidney*
> 
> Just to confirm - this is what happens now:
> I flash 5803
> I start the PC
> It boots into "BIOS is updating"
> Reboot
> Boots into another "BIOS is updating " screen where it hangs.
> 
> I can't reset CMOS here and then flash 0902 at this PO nt? or do I need for it to do multiple restarts after flashing BIOS? the card hasn't had a successful post in any of the bioses after bsod


You need a successful flash first where it restarts on its own before flashing 0902. Keep resetting, when you get tired of doing it you can try to clear power/CMOS and trying again. If it never works then you're back to the RMA option.


----------



## mrlester

I'm getting my motherboard tomorrow, ive been following this thread as best as i can but i'm a newbie to this. Is it best to do a usb flash bios to 0902 before even booting the motherboard for the first time? or is it safe to boot with the bios that comes with it? i have 2x16gb corsair ddr4 3000 rams and 1700x cpu


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlester*
> 
> I'm getting my motherboard tomorrow, ive been following this thread as best as i can but i'm a newbie to this. Is it best to do a usb flash bios to 0902 before even booting the motherboard for the first time? or is it safe to boot with the bios that comes with it? i have 2x16gb corsair ddr4 3000 rams and 1700x cpu


Flash to 0902 before ever booting the system.


----------



## CoolZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> I'm not sure I looked through several pages and here and didn't really see anything on it. Unfortunately as we know information is slim since this is all new so i'm hoping I get an answer from someone here who knows in more detail if this is an issue and I should manually override the voltage to 1.375 or if it should be left alone. When seeing the CPU is idle and bouncing between .8Volts and 1.438V it is a little bit of a concern. And especially with the CPU temp being completely screwed up. I have a completely custom watercooling loop so I know the temps aren't what they say but even so it would be nice if all this was addressed.
> 
> Anyways, anyone have any idea why the CPU Voltage is being reported so high?


I am interested in the same thing...my CPU voltage on Auto jumps as high as 1.467V sometimes....should we manually adjust it lower? Is it reported wrong?


----------



## zoffster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoN7Shepard*
> 
> I have all my settings on default and auto... just built the system and CPUID HWMonitor is showing my CPU VCore at 1.526V max sometimes. Little concerning. Maybe it's just wrong?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Has anyone had an issue with CPU voltage being too HIGH? If I leave mine set on auto Asus AI Suite reports the voltage will top out at 1.438 volt. Isn't this processor supposed to be 1.375V? What gives, and what should I do? Also I only see a max cpu freq. of 3840MHz, isn't is supposed to top out at 3900MHz?
> 
> I have all setting to default aside form the SoC being .95V


Elmor, do you have any views on the auto cpu core voltage settings? I'm getting about 1.48 on auto as well. Is this behaviour intended or could it be damaging to the CPU long term?


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoffster1*
> 
> Elmor, do you have any views on the auto cpu core voltage settings? I'm getting about 1.48 on auto as well. Is this behaviour intended or could it be damaging to the CPU long term?


Elmor two things that really need to be addressed is the CPU temp being off. Mine jumps around as well sometimes which for the money I spend on the whole system i've chosen Asus for every board i've ever owned. This is the only one that has been a complete train wreck. That and the CPU voltage being either reported incorrectly or the system really is using too much nshould really be addressed.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serfeldon*
> 
> Good luck, let me know how that goes please.


i got it to successfully boot with 2666mhz, cas 16-16-16-16-36, and 1.35v's. my soc is hovering around 1.08v's. i didn't try cas 14. i'll try that tomorrow. i hope future updates allow us to move up to 3000mhz on 4x8gb. my trident rgb is a samsung b ic single rank kit. i was able to easily tell since all the ram chips are on one side of the pcb with the other side devoid of chips.

in the meantime i'm content with 2666mhz as long as i can get away with tightening the cas.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> i got it to successfully boot with 2666mhz, cas 16-16-16-16-36, and 1.35v's. my soc is hovering around 1.08v's. i didn't try cas 14. i'll try that tomorrow. i hope future updates allow us to move up to 3000mhz on 4x8gb. my trident rgb is a samsung b ic single rank kit. i was able to easily tell since all the ram chips are on one side of the pcb with the other side devoid of chips.
> 
> in the meantime i'm content with 2666mhz as long as i can get away with tightening the cas.


the chips being on one side does not mean it is a samsung b-die...


----------



## serfeldon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> i got it to successfully boot with 2666mhz, cas 16-16-16-16-36, and 1.35v's. my soc is hovering around 1.08v's. i didn't try cas 14. i'll try that tomorrow. i hope future updates allow us to move up to 3000mhz on 4x8gb. my trident rgb is a samsung b ic single rank kit. i was able to easily tell since all the ram chips are on one side of the pcb with the other side devoid of chips.
> 
> in the meantime i'm content with 2666mhz as long as i can get away with tightening the cas.


Great! glad to hear it man.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Elmor two things that really need to be addressed is the CPU temp being off. Mine jumps around as well sometimes which for the money I spend on the whole system i've chosen Asus for every board i've ever owned. This is the only one that has been a complete train wreck. That and the CPU voltage being either reported incorrectly or the system really is using too much nshould really be addressed.


This is what you get for being an early adopter of a completely new platform. All manufacturers are having issues, as it is still very immature. You'll need to tweak and tinker with settings to get everything working right. You want a plug and play system that works perfectly out of the box? Return your stuff and wait a few months.

The CPU voltage doesn't "need to be addressed" -- you want it lower, set it lower with manual settings. The Auto behavior is normal for CPU voltage.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> the chips being on one side does not mean it is a samsung b-die...


one sided pcb means they're single ranked (usually) and most single ranked kits, especially at 3000mhz & 3200mhz with cas 14 are samsung.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> one sided pcb means they're single ranked (usually) and most single ranked kits, especially at 3000mhz & 3200mhz with cas 14 are samsung.


Ah yes, didn't know they were rated at c14. Yes, those are most likely Samsung B-Die. Have you tried these settings under OC tweaker?

Sense MI Skew = Enabled
Sense MI Offset = 272

I was unable to do 3200 c14 until I made those changes. Also I'm at 3200mhz with 4x8gb so it's already possible. Albeit at 18-16-16-36.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Ah yes, didn't know they were rated at c14. Yes, those are most likely Samsung B-Die. Have you tried these settings under OC tweaker?
> 
> Sense MI Skew = Enabled
> Sense MI Offset = 272
> 
> I was unable to do 3200 c14 until I made those changes. Also I'm at 3200mhz with 4x8gb so it's already possible. Albeit at 18-16-16-36.


thanks







i just read up about that. i'll give it a try.

edit:
huzzah!! IT WORKED! i set it to enabled, offset to 272, and copied your cas and it booted up at 2933mhz


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just read up about that. i'll give it a try.
> 
> edit:
> huzzah!! IT WORKED! i set it to enabled, offset to 272, and copied your cas and it booted up at 2933mhz


Awesome!









Maybe push to 3200mhz now?


----------



## finalheaven

@elmor

Decided to name my computer after you for all your hard work, responsiveness, and support for everyone here.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xianto*
> 
> Hello there! New user joined
> 
> My experience since release:
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Ryzen 1700X
> Asus Crosshair VI Hero
> 2x 8GB HyperX 2666Mhz CL15
> CPU AIO Antec H1200
> MSI R9 290X
> 650W EVGA
> 
> When builded, i had no POST at all, i have spend basicly 6h to make it up and running. Changing ram slots, reseting CMOS, reseat CPU cooler, in the end i have readed about UEFI issues and used flash back method with 5704 UEFI.
> 
> After POST had issues with CPU fans - errors over and over again, RAID errors where there's no raid at all and most funny part.
> 
> I have seen a message about updating bios - but i have restarted straight away and never seen it again. Yes it is a bit ******ed reaction, but since solving issues im a happy user with 0902 with overclocked 1700X to 3.7Ghz. (no RMA)
> 
> My personal issues with platform at the moment:
> -Temps are really wierd. I have expecting around 40 idle 60 load when i get + - 50 idle 75 load.
> -Because i have Noctua Industrial fans on AIO radiator, they are loud like hell, trying to set it manualy end up with stopped fans - almost always.
> -Q-Codes are a bit random sometimes, at the moment i have 24 after post, but there was a different one.
> -POST takes really long time and it loop sometetimes.


1) Generally, fan error warnings are displayed if there is no fan connected to the CPU fan header or if the fan speed is below the minimum speed threshold. You can reduce the fan speed low limit setting or disable the CPU fan speed monitoring option in UEFI according to the config used. The RAID message is displayed when the board POSTs for the first time following a UEFI flash. It's just a reminder for users that have a RAID array - so that they remember to reconfigure the RAID option.

2) You can try setting MI Skew to 272 and see if that helps with temps.

3) POST Q-codes are different for this platform. Nothing to be concerned about. Depends on the state the machine was powered up from and the config.

4) Memory training can take some time. That's normal for a new platform. May improve with time, but may also stay as is. You can disable non-used controllers to aid POST time to some degree. Alternatively, you can use suspend to memory (S3), which gets one back to the desktop quickly.

-Raja


----------



## orlfman

hey elmor, does hpet reduce performance and increase latency like some claim? i think amd even claimed it themselves. just curious since the guide states to keep it on.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just read up about that. i'll give it a try.
> 
> edit:
> huzzah!! IT WORKED! i set it to enabled, offset to 272, and copied your cas and it booted up at 2933mhz


So I guess it won't help me with my RAM settings, because my temperature isn't affected by it? What exactly does this setting control (what is the effect of lowering/raising the values exactly)?


----------



## Zuliane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> The CPU voltage doesn't "need to be addressed" -- you want it lower, set it lower with manual settings. The Auto behavior is normal for CPU voltage.


The thing is, while in idle the CPU boosts randomly one of the 8 cores to 3.7ghz(in my case r7 1700) and the vcore spikes up to 1.3 or 1.4 to support it. For a brief moment the temperature spikes as well by up to 5-6°C and 1 or 2 seconds later drops down again same with the boosted core. After that the vcore drops down to 0.4 until again it spikes up for no reason at all.

When I do a stress test all cores stay on 3.2ghz and the vcore stays at 1.008, there is no spiking or anything at all.(this is fine)

This seems to be a really weird behaviour and should probably be adressed. There should be no boosting if there is no load.


----------



## MacClipper

elmor, the issue of disappearing SSDs faced by several users is specifically tackled in this Intel 530 SSD thread.
https://communities.intel.com/thread/49389?start=15&tstart=0

Does the present BIOS support DevSleep feature mentioned?


----------



## JoN7Shepard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacClipper*
> 
> elmor, the issue of disappearing SSDs faced by several users is specifically tackled in this Intel 530 SSD thread.
> https://communities.intel.com/thread/49389?start=15&tstart=0
> 
> Does the present BIOS support DevSleep feature mentioned?


Still currently trying to get 1 of my 2 Intel SSDs working. Maybe @elmor can look into it?


----------



## Mumak

Just another update regarding the erratic sensor readouts (i.e. 0V, 2.79V). It seems that the Embedded Controller (EC) is the guilty one - it does access the SIO HWM without synchronizing with others (like hardware monitoring tools), which causes collisions and invalid data read. Trying to discuss this with ASUS how to solve this problem...


----------



## gupsterg

Really appreciate your efforts Martin







.

How I see is your doing the liaising not only for HWiNFO users but HWMonitor, etc. As my testing showed those apps are affected as well.

I just wonder how many users appreciate the support and free app you give and donate to you.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Just another update regarding the erratic sensor readouts (i.e. 0V, 2.79V). It seems that the Embedded Controller (EC) is the guilty one - it does access the SIO HWM without synchronizing with others (like hardware monitoring tools), which causes collisions and invalid data read. Trying to discuss this with ASUS how to solve this problem...


While you are at it, maybe you can also see why the ASUS C6H sensors sometimes all are reported as 0 (temperature and voltage) for one interval? Maybe that's the same problem, only in the other direction.

Edit: Damn, you already mention 0, didn't read careful enough. Sorry.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlester*
> 
> I'm getting my motherboard tomorrow, ive been following this thread as best as i can but i'm a newbie to this. Is it best to do a usb flash bios to 0902 before even booting the motherboard for the first time? or is it safe to boot with the bios that comes with it? i have 2x16gb corsair ddr4 3000 rams and 1700x cpu


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlester*
> 
> I'm getting my motherboard tomorrow, ive been following this thread as best as i can but i'm a newbie to this. Is it best to do a usb flash bios to 0902 before even booting the motherboard for the first time? or is it safe to boot with the bios that comes with it? i have 2x16gb corsair ddr4 3000 rams and 1700x cpu


Booting to BIOS and updating should be fine, the issue occurs when raising CPU SOC Voltage (which happens automatically when increasing DRAM frequency).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolZone*
> 
> I am interested in the same thing...my CPU voltage on Auto jumps as high as 1.467V sometimes....should we manually adjust it lower? Is it reported wrong?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoffster1*
> 
> Elmor, do you have any views on the auto cpu core voltage settings? I'm getting about 1.48 on auto as well. Is this behaviour intended or could it be damaging to the CPU long term?


Reading of 1.467-1.48V is fine, within error margin and AMD spec.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Elmor two things that really need to be addressed is the CPU temp being off. Mine jumps around as well sometimes which for the money I spend on the whole system i've chosen Asus for every board i've ever owned. This is the only one that has been a complete train wreck. That and the CPU voltage being either reported incorrectly or the system really is using too much nshould really be addressed.


Did you try the Sense MI skew option?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Decided to name my computer after you for all your hard work, responsiveness, and support for everyone here.


I believe it should be named Shamino, those in the know will know








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> hey elmor, does hpet reduce performance and increase latency like some claim? i think amd even claimed it themselves. just curious since the guide states to keep it on.


HPET is known to cause additional latencies. If you're not overlocking in the OS you can keep it off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacClipper*
> 
> elmor, the issue of disappearing SSDs faced by several users is specifically tackled in this Intel 530 SSD thread.
> https://communities.intel.com/thread/49389?start=15&tstart=0
> 
> Does the present BIOS support DevSleep feature mentioned?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoN7Shepard*
> 
> Still currently trying to get 1 of my 2 Intel SSDs working. Maybe @elmor can look into it?


Can I get the exact SSD part numbers for verification?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Just another update regarding the erratic sensor readouts (i.e. 0V, 2.79V). It seems that the Embedded Controller (EC) is the guilty one - it does access the SIO HWM without synchronizing with others (like hardware monitoring tools), which causes collisions and invalid data read. Trying to discuss this with ASUS how to solve this problem...


Didn't get any email from you yet regarding this, only second sources.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Didn't get any email from you yet regarding this, only second sources.


Mumak posted about it yesterday mentioning Raja, after I did some testing







.


----------



## CwStrife

ELMOR, yes I tried the Skew thing and set it to 272. Result was he same as before no change. I then saw I could manually change it in the AI Suite so I proceeded to try some other numbers but nothing changed it. Any other ideas? I have 420mm rad hooked up to this thing no reason the idle should read 60c. On the old bios 0503 or 07 i can't remember what the board came with... but that one I think reported it a bit more correctly because it would at least idle at 35C. At load it says this thing is hitting 85C and I find that very hard to believe. This isn't my first build so i'm sure I did everything correctly on my end. Something with the BIOS update I think made everything go screwy.


----------



## JoN7Shepard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can I get the exact SSD part numbers for verification?


Sure!

Working SSD: SSDSC2BB300G401 (http://ark.intel.com/products/75682/Intel-SSD-DC-S3500-Series-300GB-2_5in-SATA-6Gbs-20nm-MLC)

*NOT* working SSD: SSDSC2BF480H501 (http://ark.intel.com/products/81049/Intel-SSD-Pro-2500-Series-480GB-2_5in-SATA-6Gbs-20nm-MLC)

They were both working earlier today before I took apart my old Intel build and converted to Ryzen.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> ELMOR, yes I tried the Skew thing and set it to 272. Result was he same as before no change. I then saw I could manually change it in the AI Suite so I proceeded to try some other numbers but nothing changed it. Any other ideas? I have 420mm rad hooked up to this thing no reason the idle should read 60c. On the old bios 0503 or 07 i can't remember what the board came with... but that one I think reported it a bit more correctly because it would at least idle at 35C. At load it says this thing is hitting 85C and I find that very hard to believe. This isn't my first build so i'm sure I did everything correctly on my end. Something with the BIOS update I think made everything go screwy.


Reading too high is not an issue we have. These chips tend to report quite high temps in idle (~40-60*C).


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Reading too high is not an issue we have. These chips tend to report quite high temps in idle (~40-60*C).


Elmor that doesn't explain why under load it is reading 85C.... Before the BIOS update it would max out on Prime95 after like 30 minutes at 65 which was still high but more reasonable. Something is wrong....


----------



## BoMbY

It's possible your cooler isn't mounted properly. I think AMD changed something about the required screw length for the backplate in the last minute, and some AM4 coolers come with slightly wrong mounting equipment (something which can be fixed with washers, I believe), but I don't know the exact details.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Elmor that doesn't explain why under load it is reading 85C.... Before the BIOS update it would max out on Prime95 after like 30 minutes at 65 which was still high but more reasonable. Something is wrong....


I think it is still possible your cooler isn't mounted properly. If I remember correctly AMD did change something about the backplate screw length in the last minute, and some AM4 coolers come with slightly wrong mounting equipment (which may, or may not, be fixed with some washers).

Edit: Great, and now I'm double posting because my first message wasn't displayed after refreshing twice (including Ctrl-F5). Sorry.


----------



## SpaceGorilla47

AMD has confirmed that the 1800X and 1700X have an +20° offset to tCTL compared to the 1700 due to FAN-Profiling ->Source / German


----------



## zoffster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Reading of 1.467-1.48V is fine, within error margin and AMD spec.


Great, thanks for confirming. I can relax now


----------



## Mrimstad

Is there any difference to the 0902 that is on here and the one listed on the asus site?
And why is it not listed under w10 x64 but every other option?


----------



## gupsterg

So my rig is set to offset default VCORE by +193mV in UEFI to maintain 3.9GHz stable in x264 10 loops (~1hr), with LLC LVL 3. RB stress mode I can do at lower VCORE when I was profiling 3.7GHz ACB profile (RB +0mV / x264 +18.75mV).

So measuring with DMM, when CPU under load from [email protected] on 3.9GHz +193mV, I see on DMM peaks of 1.45V and lower end 0.6V. Gotta later check CPU at idle for this profile.



*** edit ***

Idle is 0.73V to 1.02V, in the main remains more towards 0.73V end, Win 7 High performance profile with min CPU as 5% and core parking disabled.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Reading of 1.467-1.48V is fine, within error margin and AMD spec.


Your PDF says max. 1.45v ambient. What exactly does the AMD spec say? Unfortunately they haven't published it (yet)?


----------



## Karagra

2 Questions. I ordered the F4-3600C16D-16GTZR Trident Z Rgb 3600mhz I know currently wont be able to run above 3200 but this ram shouldnt be an issue right?
Also whats the chance of a overclocking bricking the board with 0902? I ordered my board Friday and should be here in two days


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrimstad*
> 
> Is there any difference to the 0902 that is on here and the one listed on the asus site?
> And why is it not listed under w10 x64 but every other option?


Same build. The server stuff is sometimes funky - usually gets sorted out.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> 2 Questions. I ordered the F4-3600C16D-16GTZR Trident Z Rgb 3600mhz I know currently wont be able to run above 3200 but this ram shouldnt be an issue right?
> Also whats the chance of a overclocking bricking the board with 0902? I ordered my board Friday and should be here in two days


1) Memory frequency also depends on how good the memory controller in your CPU is. Some CPUs are better than others.

2) 0902 prevents the EC issue from occurring.


----------



## elmor

2x16GB Samsung B looks good on 0902











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Elmor that doesn't explain why under load it is reading 85C.... Before the BIOS update it would max out on Prime95 after like 30 minutes at 65 which was still high but more reasonable. Something is wrong....


Previous BIOS was reading too low, 85*C during load is normal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Your PDF says max. 1.45v ambient. What exactly does the AMD spec say? Unfortunately they haven't published it (yet)?


That's valid for all core load, the 1.45V+ you see at stock is CPB/XFR in single thread scenarios. Load is light so the CPU is allowed to increase voltage further. This is spec from AMD and the CPU default behaviour.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Your PDF says max. 1.45v ambient. What exactly does the AMD spec say? Unfortunately they haven't published it (yet)?


This is how I have understood Ryzen to be like for voltage, it's like AMD GPU PowerTune in a CPU. We will see bursts of voltage above say set value and dips, I don't believe VID/VCORE will be solid value. This was what I've seen so far using a DMM and what The Stilt stated about it.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Understanding the different CPU frequency states (PStates), their voltages and especially the actual effective voltage is harder than ever before with Zeppelin. Unlike with the older designs (15h family) the boosted PStates (Turbo & XFR) are completely invisible.
> 
> Due to that fact, they are officially called as "Shadow PStates". This means that unlike with the previous designs these PStates are not defined in the standard MSR registers and cannot be modified (or be seen) by the user. The only way the user can even verify their presence is to see them actually firing (i.e. from the actual effective frequency & voltage).
> 
> Understanding the voltages specified for the standard PStates can be confusing as well. That's because in the normal operating mode (i.e. "non-OC") the SMU controls the voltages automatically through the voltage controllers.
> 
> For example, the P0 PState might specify 1.37500V voltage, while the actual effective voltage during the residency in this state is 1.26250V or slightly higher. This is not a glitch, but the normal operation of the CPU. Basically, the voltage specified in the MSR is just the upper limit and the SMU will automatically add a dynamic negative offset to this value, reducing the actual effective voltage. The amount of the negative offset varies depending on load and the temperature. For the tested sample the offsets were -120mV & -144mV for the two highest base PStates (3.6 & 3.2GHz).


From OP here.

Also see section in OP of my thread section VID/VCORE Info.


----------



## Mandarb

Wait. So the +20°C offset is not accounted for in the ASUS AI Suite? I would have expected to be taken into account on a software level and substracted automatically (it does know what CPU is in there).


----------



## Juanlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> 2x16GB Samsung B looks good on 0902


I would like to know the exact BIOS settings used for that screenshot. I have a kit of G.Skill F4-3200C14D-32GTZSK with those same latencies and I can't get my motherboard to post at 3200 Mhz. Is there something that I must set besides Sense MI Skew = Enabled and Offset = 272? I just found out those settings and I'll try them when I get home later today. I've also read that I must set SOC voltage to to 1.1 or 1.15, but after upgrading to the 0902 BIOS I can't find the option to do it. It let me put manual, automatic and set a + - value, but no way to specify voltage.


----------



## zoffster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> 2x16GB Samsung B looks good on 0902


Which bios settings are you using for that please ? Tried to replicate but ended up with qcode 54 after several automatic power cycles


----------



## MigM16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Major issues and solutions
> 
> *Random BIOS updating message killing boards*
> 
> Fixed BIOS 0902, please update ASAP. Using this BIOS do not go above 1.20V on the CPU SOC Voltage. Before updating, restore CMOS default settings and make sure CPU SOC Voltage is below 1.0V (recommended value 0.95V), or use USB BIOS Flashback.


ok so im having an issue now the code is 0d. i was on bios 5803. and got bios updating this am wen i turned my pc on. here is my story to 5803.

i started off on march 2nd went to microcenter and got C6H and CPU, the starting bios i think was 601-2 i think 602, got into windows after installing OS and at random time windows would freeze up.
figured maybe i should do a bios upgrade.
as i was going from 602 to 702 i got bios updating and nothing would happen, couldn't get anything to post on my screen random codes and so on.
tryed 5704 nothing tryed 702 again nothing finally found 5803 and that got me into my bios settings and windows but still freezing up, then found out i needed windows install 1607 i think it was and boom that was fixed, did benchmarks and other tests like memtest86+ for 2-3hrs passed a full test.

all was solved by the 5th. since then has been ok, until this am when i turned pc on using bios 5803, and got bios updating. so far i have only tryed bios 0902 and am about to try to do a flashback with 0902 again, and then if nothing ill try 5803 again um for now while im still on and will be for about the next 2 hrs at least im getting code 0D, also ram light is on the yellow one have tryed 1 stick in both slots and in 1 slot so on will keep messing with that from time to time, um my ram is 2x16gb 16c 3200mhz g skill tridentz Model F4-3200C16D-32GTZA https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232196

oh ya edit i forgot to add i get the 0D code and i can see the rog logo on my screen and i see the hit f2 for bios but its stuck there and i cant get to bios


----------



## Mrimstad

Sorry i found this kinda funny.

I checked hwinfo again, and i know someone already mentioned that reporting is wrong and full of holes.
But after a night of folding im quite amazed my aio pump has been upp to 15.000rpm and most my fans at 5k rpm xD
Would have thought i would have woke upp from having a jet engine in my living room.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoffster1*
> 
> Which bios settings are you using for that please ? Tried to replicate but ended up with qcode 54 after several automatic power cycles


Seems like ~123.75 BCLK with 2666 RAM setting, plus 38 tRAS instead of 34. Plus voltage.


----------



## Zhany

I have a question regarding the SOC voltage with bios 0902 I believe the recommendation is not to exceed 1.2 volts. Is this a permanent limitation due to the nature of the controller chip? or is it the play it safe limit until further bios revisions? Or is this the actual AMD Specification limit for the SOC?


----------



## MigM16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Major issues and solutions
> 
> *Random BIOS updating message killing boards*
> 
> Fixed BIOS 0902, please update ASAP. Using this BIOS do not go above 1.20V on the CPU SOC Voltage. Before updating, restore CMOS default settings and make sure CPU SOC Voltage is below 1.0V (recommended value 0.95V), or use USB BIOS Flashback..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MigM16*
> 
> ok so im having an issue now the code is 0d. i was on bios 5803. and got bios updating this am wen i turned my pc on. here is my story to 5803.
> 
> i started off on march 2nd went to microcenter and got C6H and CPU, the starting bios i think was 601-2 i think 602, got into windows after installing OS and at random time windows would freeze up.
> figured maybe i should do a bios upgrade.
> as i was going from 602 to 702 i got bios updating and nothing would happen, couldn't get anything to post on my screen random codes and so on.
> tryed 5704 nothing tryed 702 again nothing finally found 5803 and that got me into my bios settings and windows but still freezing up, then found out i needed windows install 1607 i think it was and boom that was fixed, did benchmarks and other tests like memtest86+ for 2-3hrs passed a full test.
> 
> all was solved by the 5th. since then has been ok, until this am when i turned pc on using bios 5803, and got bios updating. so far i have only tryed bios 0902 and am about to try to do a flashback with 0902 again, and then if nothing ill try 5803 again um for now while im still on and will be for about the next 2 hrs at least im getting code 0D, also ram light is on the yellow one have tryed 1 stick in both slots and in 1 slot so on will keep messing with that from time to time, um my ram is 2x16gb 16c 3200mhz g skill tridentz Model F4-3200C16D-32GTZA https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232196
> 
> oh ya edit i forgot to add i get the 0D code and i can see the rog logo on my screen and i see the hit f2 for bios but its stuck there and i cant get to bios


ok so im on bios 5803 and i get to rog logo and i can see hit F2 then right after that it goes right to updating bios with q code 70 bible says PCH DXE initialization is started, every time i restart or reset it goes to that updating bios screen.


----------



## Shikatsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can I get the exact SSD part numbers for verification?


My old OCZ SSD didn't get detected either, part number if it helps: OCZSSD2-2VTXE120G

EDIT: Keeping it plugged in would also delay my post/boot times tremendously. So it seems the C6H tried to make use of it, but somehow failed. I believe it was stuck at A2 while doing so.


----------



## icyeye

[email protected] & elmor - got one question.... on stock bios 0702 i was able to run mine chio at 4.0ghz 1.35 Vcore + 2930 mhz RAM,and now with bios 0902 ican't pass 3,8 ghz and on memory 2666mhz.can u tell me why is it's like that?thanks!


----------



## Acertified

A little of subject but has anyone tried the following memory with this board and if so, what issues have you had?

CORSAIR DOMINATOR 2 x 16GB CMD32GX4M2B3000C15


----------



## MigM16

ok so im back to bios 902 and getting 0d code and stuck at the press del or f2 screen?? idk what to do bios 5803 is giing me update bios issue,..


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shikatsu*
> 
> My old OCZ SSD didn't get detected either, part number if it helps: OCZSSD2-2VTXE120G
> 
> EDIT: Keeping it plugged in would also delay my post/boot times tremendously. So it seems the C6H tried to make use of it, but somehow failed. I believe it was stuck at A2 while doing so.


Hello

SandForce 1200 series controllers operate using timings outside of ATA specs. This was not originally an issue as the then current host controllers only loosely followed the specs. Since that time chipset timings have been tightened up considerably to be fully compliant with the ATA specs. No SSD using a SandForce 1200 series controller should be expected to perform properly on any modern motherboard including this platform.


----------



## lordzed83

https://youtu.be/vXa80NaxAtY

Im up and running had problems flashing 902 bios but after 1 hour and flashback all seems fine. Running almost 4/3000


----------



## MigM16

what problems did u have i was getting code 0D i tryed to go to bios 5803 and woould just get updating bios so i went back to 902 same code 0D then i tried 702 and now pc power does nothing


----------



## CoolZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MigM16*
> 
> what problems did u have i was getting code 0D i tryed to go to bios 5803 and woould just get updating bios so i went back to 902 same code 0D then i tried 702 and now pc power does nothing


Power Button not working....RMA. I am in the same situation.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> 2 Questions. I ordered the F4-3600C16D-16GTZR Trident Z Rgb 3600mhz I know currently wont be able to run above 3200 but this ram shouldnt be an issue right?
> Also whats the chance of a overclocking bricking the board with 0902? I ordered my board Friday and should be here in two days


1. I have this exact kit and am running it at 3219 (100.6MHz BCLK and DDR4-3200 setting) 14-14-14-14-34-2T at 1.351v on a 1700 CPU. That doesn't guarantee that you'll get the same, but the kit does have Samsung B memory chips, which give best chances for high clocks and low timings.

2. 0%


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MigM16*
> 
> what problems did u have i was getting code 0D i tryed to go to bios 5803 and woould just get updating bios so i went back to 902 same code 0D then i tried 702 and now pc power does nothing


Guess you should have stayed on 902 as was suggested


----------



## MigM16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Guess you should have stayed on 902 as was suggested


iv been on bios 5803 for 2 weeks it was today that 5803 said updating and then i tryed 902, 702 and so on ,so check yourself and how u say things such as "should have stayed on 902 as was suggested" that would imply that iv been on 902 since when ever. and would imply that ppl actually replyed to anything i said befor ethis date witch has not happend iv been on my own till today when ppl actually replyed


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MigM16*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Guess you should have stayed on 902 as was suggested
> 
> 
> 
> iv been on bios 5803 for 2 weeks it was today that 5803 said updating and then i tryed 902, 702 and so on ,so check yourself and how u say things such as "should have stayed on 902 as was suggested" that would imply that iv been on 902 since when ever. and would imply that ppl actually replyed to anything i said befor ethis date witch has not happend iv been on my own till today when ppl actually replyed
Click to expand...

I know you've been cruising this thread for a few days and if you had read it then common sense would dictate a flash to 0902 BIOS BEFORE you bricked your board. I could understand if you weren't aware of this thread or the BIOS/bricking issues associated with the CHVI but you were so you'll see no sympathy here.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I know you've been cruising this thread for a few days and if you had read it then common sense would dictate a flash to 0902 BIOS BEFORE you bricked your board. I could understand if you weren't aware of this thread or the BIOS/bricking issues associated with the CHVI but you were so you'll see no sympathy here.


You are 100% right!!! Why take the risk if almost every page on this thread has an bricked mobo post..


----------



## gupsterg

Earlier I had been taking some DMM readings whilst loading CPU with [email protected], I had seen quite large range of VCORE then, so decided to do some testing with x264.

So my 3.9GHz OC +193mV offset LLC LVL 3



And now stock (the omitted voltage data in below screenshot is same as OC screenshot above).


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> 2x16GB Samsung B looks good on 0902


I would love to know the settings you used, have had no such luck myself... I tried 120mhz BCLK with the 2666 divider and it didn't work for me. What SoC and DDR voltage are you using? What about PLL, boot voltage, etc? Any other tricks? Thanks


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Has anyone had an issue with CPU voltage being too HIGH? If I leave mine set on auto Asus AI Suite reports the voltage will top out at 1.438 volt. Isn't this processor supposed to be 1.375V? What gives, and what should I do? Also I only see a max cpu freq. of 3840MHz, isn't is supposed to top out at 3900MHz?
> 
> I have all setting to default aside form the SoC being .95V


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoN7Shepard*
> 
> I have all my settings on default and auto... just built the system and CPUID HWMonitor is showing my CPU VCore at 1.526V max sometimes. Little concerning. Maybe it's just wrong?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolZone*
> 
> I am interested in the same thing...my CPU voltage on Auto jumps as high as 1.467V sometimes....should we manually adjust it lower? Is it reported wrong?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuliane*
> 
> The thing is, while in idle the CPU boosts randomly one of the 8 cores to 3.7ghz(in my case r7 1700) and the vcore spikes up to 1.3 or 1.4 to support it. For a brief moment the temperature spikes as well by up to 5-6°C and 1 or 2 seconds later drops down again same with the boosted core. After that the vcore drops down to 0.4 until again it spikes up for no reason at all.
> 
> When I do a stress test all cores stay on 3.2ghz and the vcore stays at 1.008, there is no spiking or anything at all.(this is fine)
> 
> This seems to be a really weird behaviour and should probably be adressed. There should be no boosting if there is no load.


All of you are seeing boost voltages, which are normal. Heck, with XFR I've seen it ask for 1.50v+ to hit 4.0GHz on my 1700X. The boost voltages are not fixed, and are only used for a short period of time on a single core (obviously for heat and wear). On top of that, your vcore is going to report the highest voltage value accross your cores. So if one core is boosting to 3.9GHz and asking for 1.4v, you're going to see that value in your monitoring software, but all of the other cores will be operating at lower voltages.

1.35v is the maximum FIXED voltage for those of you overclocking and fixing voltages (and even 1.40v seems to be accepted).

It's actually quite impressive that AMD is dumping 1.50v+ into their cores safely. All Ryzen chips are loaded with internal temp sensors and voltage sensors in order to monitor/mitigate 1.5v+ voltages and clocks.

If you use High Performance mode in Windows, your CPU will never drop below it's base clock (3.0 for 1700, 3.4 for 1700X, 3.6 for 1800X) and will maintain fairly high voltages. If you use Balanced mode your CPU will drop below it's base clock and use the cooresponding low voltages. However, keep in mind, the Balanced mode introduces delays in clock speed ramp ups (true for all CPUs) that will effect performance on burst load applications (gaming mainly). BOTH MODES WILL BOOST TO BOOST FREQUENCY, AND WILL EVEN GO HIGHER IF YOUR XFR SEES LOW TEMPS.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I know you've been cruising this thread for a few days and if you had read it then common sense would dictate a flash to 0902 BIOS BEFORE you bricked your board.


If you bricked by running the old BIOS at this point and you've been reading this thread... come on now -_-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Earlier I had been taking some DMM readings whilst loading CPU with [email protected], I had seen quite large range of VCORE then, so decided to do some testing with x264.


I got a lot of inconsistent voltages and finally just decided to stick with 1.4v manual. No problems since. For some reason when I raise my BCLK, my CPU voltage gets much lower and that seems to be why I was never able to boot into the OS with a modified bus clock. Had been using offset mode before. I don't see a problem with having the voltage stay set at a high level, since power consumption is related to what the CPU is actually doing more than what voltage it's using..

With auto + offset my CPU package power would go up to 130W+ in hwinfo when stressing, with it manually set to 1.4v it goes to 100W max. Not sure if this is an accurate value but that's a pretty big difference.


----------



## Mrimstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> All of you are seeing boost voltages, which are normal. Heck, with XFR I've seen it ask for 1.50v+ to hit 4.0GHz on my 1700X. The boost voltages are not fixed, and are only used for a short period of time on a single core (obviously for heat and wear). On top of that, your vcore is going to report the highest voltage value accross your cores. So if one core is boosting to 3.9GHz and asking for 1.4v, you're going to see that value in your monitoring software, but all of the other cores will be operating at lower voltages.
> 
> 1.35v is the maximum FIXED voltage for those of you overclocking and fixing voltages (and even 1.40v seems to be accepted).
> 
> It's actually quite impressive that AMD is dumping 1.50v+ into their cores safely. All Ryzen chips are loaded with internal temp sensors and voltage sensors in order to monitor/mitigate 1.5v+ voltages and clocks.
> 
> If you use High Performance mode in Windows, your CPU will never drop below it's base clock (3.0 for 1700, 3.4 for 1700X, 3.6 for 1800X) and will maintain fairly high voltages. If you use Balanced mode your CPU will drop below it's base clock and use the cooresponding low voltages. However, keep in mind, the Balanced mode introduces delays in clock speed ramp ups (true for all CPUs) that will effect performance on burst load applications (gaming mainly).


Im on high perf, and hwinfo reports the 1700x dropping as low as 1949 on some cores.
i went into advanced and looked at the cpu min state wich was at 40%
Does this meen im not fully at high perf?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrimstad*
> 
> Im on high perf, and hwinfo reports the 1700x dropping as low as 1949 on some cores.
> i went into advanced and looked at the cpu min state wich was at 40%
> Does this meen im not fully at high perf?


That means that your High Performance mode has been customized (either by you or some software you loaded). You will see maximim performance, but you will experience the same delays in clock speed ramp up that Balanced mode has. Change your cpu min state to 100% on high performance mode to reflect it's default values.


----------



## Mrimstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> That means that your High Performance mode has been customized (either by you or some sofwtare you loaded). You will see maximim performance, but you will experience the same delays in clock speed ramp up that Balanced mode has. Change your cpu min state to 100% on high performance mode to reflect it's default values.


I see, makes sense.
Thank you for the quick reply.


----------



## Disasterpiec99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Are any of you having issues with your Corsair AIO? Twice now my system got quiet and when i checked Corsair link, it read that one of the fans wasn't spinning and the pump stopped. I've never seen the pump stop and my temps were still reasonable, so I suspect it's wrong, although, it was unresponsive to me changing settings profile settings. This just started with the current bios.


Set the cpu header to full speed on bios that should solve it


----------



## MacClipper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I believe it should be named Shamino, those in the know will know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Can I get the exact SSD part numbers for verification?


Say hi to Peter, my fellow Singaporean, for me!









OK, this is the Amazon listing for the Intel 530 SSD, Item model number SSDSC2BW240A4K5.
https://www.amazon.com/Intel-240GB-2-5-Inch-Internal-SSDSC2BW240A401/dp/B00DTPYT78?th=1


----------



## Shikatsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> SandForce 1200 series controllers operate using timings outside of ATA specs. This was not originally an issue as the then current host controllers only loosely followed the specs. Since that time chipset timings have been tightened up considerably to be fully compliant with the ATA specs. No SSD using a SandForce 1200 series controller should be expected to perform properly on any modern motherboard including this platform.


Wow that sucks to hear, but explains everything, thanks!

Guess i'll remove that SSD from my Ryzen build completely and use it in some older config.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disasterpiec99*
> 
> Set the cpu header to full speed on bios that should solve it


Thanks. I was thinking it has something to do with that, but my AIO isn't plugged into the CPU fan header. on the C6H, I plug the pump into the the AIO pump header and the fans plug into the AIO. I have a Phanteks Evolv case and those fans plug into its own controller then the controller goes into the CPU fan header(that's what the case manual told me to do). The case fans never stop spinning though.


----------



## icyeye

this bios 0902 is definitely lowering Oc capabilities of mine chip rather than original one, 0702. on this one i can run 3,9 with 1.2625 V.but i can't pass 3,92 without any more voltage i threw into it. for example....stock bios letting me to run mine chip on 4.0 with 1.3750 V .so... hopefully​ next bios can fix it. ty


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> I got a lot of inconsistent voltages and finally just decided to stick with 1.4v manual. No problems since. For some reason when I raise my BCLK, my CPU voltage gets much lower and that seems to be why I was never able to boot into the OS with a modified bus clock. Had been using offset mode before. I don't see a problem with having the voltage stay set at a high level, since power consumption is related to what the CPU is actually doing more than what voltage it's using..
> 
> With auto + offset my CPU package power would go up to 130W+ in hwinfo when stressing, with it manually set to 1.4v it goes to 100W max. Not sure if this is an accurate value but that's a pretty big difference.


Using the PState 1 modification with offset is steady VCORE on DMM in x264, but not [email protected] I have yet to touch BCLK or mod RAM as my G.Skill 3200MHz C14 was DOA







, waiting on RMA.

I plan to tonight take wall plug measurements for rig at idle vs load, on stock vs 3.9GHz profile. The Stilt mentioned in his thread on Anandtech that he was going to check power figures but read no update yet.

In the UK there is this PC magazine, CustomPC been a subscriber since issue 1 (~2003). Have always thought they have good methods/review data, some of the reviews are on Bit Tech as well, as some of the "guys" work for both, take a peak at their total system wall plug draw, link.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> this bios 0902 is definitely lowering Oc capabilities of mine chip rather than original one, 0702. on this one i can run 3,9 with 1.2625 V.but i can't pass 3,92 without any more voltage i threw into it. for example....stock bios letting me to run mine chip on 4.0 with 1.3750 V .so... hopefully next bios can fix it. ty


I have never run any tests on the old bios, but your old numbers seem inaccurate. What chip do you have?

For example, even on silicon lottery, they're selling 4.0ghz at the following volts depending on chips:

1800x = 1.4v
1700x = 1.42v
1700 = 1.44v

They're selling 3.9ghz at:

1800x = 1.376v
1700x = 1.392v
1700 = 1.4v

Silicon Lottery ensures one hour testing with ROG RealBench though. I guess you could have won the lottery of all lotteries and got a chip that can do 3.9ghz at 1.2625v... But are you sure you were actually stable? and maybe the new bios has heavier testing at bootup to ensure more stability?


----------



## gupsterg

RealBench for me needs lower VCORE than x264.

For example 3.7GHz all core boost profile works at stock voltage for 2hrs RealBench stress mode, but fails x264 in loop 1







, it needs +0.01875V offset to pass x264 on my CPU. After experiencing that my test method has been x264 1st and then RealBench stress mode.


----------



## hughjazz44

Question for smart people:

When I originally got my board, I tried running my RAM at 3200, and when it didn't work, I got the "BIOS updating" screen. So I immediately shut off the computer and cleared CMOS. Then I flashed the beta BIOS (is it 0902?) and computer is running "fine". I say "fine" because clearly everyone is having problems. So do you think I caused any damage that first run, or do you think I'm 100% OK since I'm running the new BIOS and my computer still works?


----------



## Disasterpiec99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Thanks. I was thinking it has something to do with that, but my AIO isn't plugged into the CPU fan header. on the C6H, I plug the pump into the the AIO pump header and the fans plug into the AIO. I have a Phanteks Evolv case and those fans plug into its own controller then the controller goes into the CPU fan header(that's what the case manual told me to do). The case fans never stop spinning though.


Still if the cpu header isnt delivering the full voltage to the controller, the controlller will have issues, try it and see if it works.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> RealBench for me needs lower VCORE than x264.
> 
> For example 3.7GHz all core boost profile works at stock voltage for 2hrs RealBench stress mode, but fails x264 in loop 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it needs +0.01875V offset to pass x264 on my CPU. After experiencing that my test method has been x264 1st and then RealBench stress mode.


Yea, I'm waiting to report my specs to you for your data spreadsheet until I can do 10 loops in x264.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Question for smart people:
> 
> When I originally got my board, I tried running my RAM at 3200, and when it didn't work, I got the "BIOS updating" screen. So I immediately shut off the computer and cleared CMOS. Then I flashed the beta BIOS (is it 0902?) and computer is running "fine". I say "fine" because clearly everyone is having problems. So do you think I caused any damage that first run, or do you think I'm 100% OK since I'm running the new BIOS and my computer still works?


If the board is running, you didn't corrupt the EC, so nothing to worry about.


----------



## RyzenChrist

Has anyone tested that Flare X memory from G Skill? My Corsair sticks are garbage and I want to return them to MC


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Has anyone tested that Flare X memory from G Skill? My Corsair sticks are garbage and I want to return them to MC


Looks like I'm stuck with my 2 x 16Gb Corsair 3000C15









I missed the return deadline and they've refused the return.

Still, there is some good news...I got an email today, my C6H is coming tomorrow!

EDIT: Whoops, 3000C15, not C16. Slightly better lol


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Question for smart people:
> 
> When I originally got my board, I tried running my RAM at 3200, and when it didn't work, I got the "BIOS updating" screen. So I immediately shut off the computer and cleared CMOS. Then I flashed the beta BIOS (is it 0902?) and computer is running "fine". I say "fine" because clearly everyone is having problems. So do you think I caused any damage that first run, or do you think I'm 100% OK since I'm running the new BIOS and my computer still works?


You're okay. Good save.


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I have never run any tests on the old bios, but your old numbers seem inaccurate. What chip do you have?
> 
> For example, even on silicon lottery, they're selling 4.0ghz at the following volts depending on chips:
> 
> 1800x = 1.4v
> 1700x = 1.42v
> 1700 = 1.44v
> 
> They're selling 3.9ghz at:
> 
> 1800x = 1.376v
> 1700x = 1.392v
> 1700 = 1.4v
> 
> Silicon Lottery ensures one hour testing with ROG RealBench though. I guess you could have won the lottery of all lotteries and got a chip that can do 3.9ghz at 1.2625v... But are you sure you were actually stable? and maybe the new bios has heavier testing at bootup to ensure more stability?


i got 1700 non x.i don't know if old bios and numbers are wrong or right but i got that oc with thar voltage.got validation from Cpuz.mine stress tests are mine real word usage like, Adobe Premiere video editing and encoding,CC Photoshop RAW editing with filters.Some gaming.and ordinary things.Cinebench and Aida is the only one that i run to check if there is something which can lead to unstability at first,but like i said,mine real world scenario is the best testing environment.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Looks like I'm stuck with my 2 x 16Gb Corsair 3000C16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed the return deadline and they've refused the retrurn.
> 
> Still, there is some good new...I got an email today, my C6H is coming tomorrow!


0902, 0902, 0902, 0902, 0902. Seriously...flash 0902. People messing around with previous BIOS' are asking for a brick.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If the board is running, you didn't corrupt the EC, so nothing to worry about.


Cool beans! Thanks for the reply!

And on a side note: My computer has a tendency to not wake from sleep and not POST properly, giving a code 55. What's that about? Sometimes it takes as many as 3 resets before it gets past it.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Has anyone who has bricked their board tried recovering it with USB BIOS flashback?

For those not familiar with it, Wendell had a good video demonstrating the feature:
https://youtu.be/JVvHwq3syqI


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe push to 3200mhz now?


can't get my kit to run at 3200mhz







gets stuck in a reboot loop. only likes 3000mhz(2933) at cas 18-16-16-16-36. i also tried lowering the timings at cas 18 to 16 and 14 and didn't like that either at 3000.

my kit: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232486
F4-3000C14Q-32GTZR


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Has anyone who has bricked their board tried recovering it with USB BIOS flashback?
> 
> For those not familiar with it, Wendell had a good video demonstrating the feature:
> https://youtu.be/JVvHwq3syqI


Yes I recovered from the message with BIOS flashback but once the board is done it's done and flashback won't recover it.


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Has anyone who has bricked their board tried recovering it with USB BIOS flashback?
> 
> For those not familiar with it, Wendell had a good video demonstrating the feature:
> https://youtu.be/JVvHwq3syqI


I believe it's possible but there is one important condition - the SoC from the board can't be broken - which if a lottery if you have a bricked board :/


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> 0902, 0902, 0902, 0902, 0902. Seriously...flash 0902. People messing around with previous BIOS' are asking for a brick.


haha, I've been following this thread, don't worry!

That'll be the first thing I do!

Do I even need to boot it once to do this?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> can't get my kit to run at 3200mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gets stuck in a reboot loop. only likes 3000mhz(2933) at cas 18-16-16-16-36. i also tried lowering the timings at cas 18 to 16 and 14 and didn't like that either at 3000.


Did you try increasing DDR volt, SOC volt, and DDR boot volt? (the last one is in digi+ option). I am running about 1.35, 1.136, and 1.35 on them. Other people had to do 1.37-1.4 on DDR and boot, and up to 1.15v-1.2v on SOC to get it working.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Did you try increasing DDR volt, SOC volt, and DDR boot volt? (the last one is in digi+ option). I am running about 1.35, 1.136, and 1.35 on them. Other people had to do 1.37-1.4 on DDR and boot, and up to 1.5v-2.0v on SOC to get it working.


I'll give that a try.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> haha, I've been following this thread, don't worry!
> 
> That'll be the first thing I do!
> 
> Do I even need to boot it once to do this?


First boot takes a couple seconds (runs through q codes and stuff) but then you can immedietly enter BIOS and flash 0902.

So no, on first boot you can get up to date.

Edit: Anytime you clear CMOS the board seems to take a few extra seconds to POST.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> can't get my kit to run at 3200mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gets stuck in a reboot loop. only likes 3000mhz(2933) at cas 18-16-16-16-36. i also tried lowering the timings at cas 18 to 16 and 14 and didn't like that either at 3000.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try increasing DDR volt, SOC volt, and DDR boot volt? (the last one is in digi+ option). I am running about 1.35, 1.136, and 1.35 on them. Other people had to do 1.37-1.4 on DDR and boot, and up to 1.5v-2.0v on SOC to get it working.
Click to expand...

I think you meant to say 1.15-1.2v on SOC


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think you meant to say 1.15-1.2v on SOC


oh crap yes!


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disasterpiec99*
> 
> Still if the cpu header isnt delivering the full voltage to the controller, the controlller will have issues, try it and see if it works.


Will do. Thanks again.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Yea, I'm waiting to report my specs to you for your data spreadsheet until I can do 10 loops in x264.


No worries







.

My data is similar to what The Stilit has shown in Anandtech thread. After 3.3GHz the climb is high for VCORE.

*Below image from







The Stilt







.
*

Quote:


> On the high-end models the actual (effective) voltage for the base frequency (e.g. 3.6GHz on 1800X SKU) can be anything between 1.200 - 1.300V. Meanwhile the actual (effective) voltage for the highest single core boosted PState (XFR, e.g. 4.1GHz) can be as high as 1.47500V.
> 
> In the tested sample the actual default voltage for the base frequency (P0, 3.6GHz) was ~1.25000V, while the highest single core boost state (XFR, 4.1GHz) defaulted to 1.4625V.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Will do. Thanks again.


I'm interested how you get on. I've got a H110i going into mine...


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> 0902, 0902, 0902, 0902, 0902. Seriously...flash 0902. People messing around with previous BIOS' are asking for a brick.


I have had nothing but success with the last bios. I see no reason to update


----------



## Zuliane

I got this RAM https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gtz and it seems to be running pretty stable on 3200mhz, but I am not sure if the timings are correct.



Would someone mind taking a look?


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> I have had nothing but success with the last bios. I see no reason to update


Except the very real possibility of bricking your board any time you change a BIOS setting or even just reboot Windows when using any BIOS before 0902.

If you don't do this and you end up bricking your board later, I *WILL* laugh at you and plaster *I TOLD YOU SO* across the forum.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuliane*
> 
> I got this RAM https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gtz and it seems to be running pretty stable on 3200mhz, but I am not sure if the timings are correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Would someone mind taking a look?


You need to manually change your RAM timings in the BIOS to 14-14-14-14-34, and see if they work.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> I have had nothing but success with the last bios. I see no reason to update


previous bioses have a good chance of causing your board to commit sudoku.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuliane*
> 
> I got this RAM https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gtz and it seems to be running pretty stable on 3200mhz, but I am not sure if the timings are correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Would someone mind taking a look?


the timings are higher than what they're rated for. you might have to mess around with a few things to get them to work


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I'm interested how you get on. I've got a H110i going into mine...


So I have the H110i GT. Other than Corsair link locking up and showing one of the fans and pump are at zero it seems to keep things pretty cool. 35 degrees idle. If close the app and relaunch it, the fan and pump register correctly again.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuliane*
> 
> I got this RAM https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gtz and it seems to be running pretty stable on 3200mhz, but I am not sure if the timings are correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Would someone mind taking a look?


I have the same ram running at 3200 CL14. In addition to manually setting the timings, I also had to manually set SOC voltage to 1.15v.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> previous bioses have a good chance of causing your board to commit sudoku.


LOL, I think you meant seppuku. Sudoku is a puzzle game


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> LOL, I think you meant seppuku. Sudoku is a puzzle game


maybe that's why they become unresponsive is because they're too busy playing sudoku


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Using the PState 1 modification with offset is steady VCORE on DMM in x264, but not [email protected] I have yet to touch BCLK or mod RAM as my G.Skill 3200MHz C14 was DOA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , waiting on RMA.


I think the reason for vcore going down when I adjust BCLK is because of the lower multiplier... Maybe the CPU has its VID tied to multiplier rather than overall clock speed, just guessing.


----------



## whitekidney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> No, if you get that just reset and try again. You need one successful flash like that, otherwise you need to RMA. And even if it bricks your board you will have to RMA so might as well try it.
> 
> 1. Flash 5803 using USB BIOS Flashback
> 2. Wait for it to update, including EC (70 POST code). If it gets stuck more than 1 minute, press reset and try again.
> 3. After successful flash + POST, update to 0902.
> 4. Profit


I have successfully unbricked my board that was stuck on *0d* post code.

Here's what I did:
1. Flash 5803 using USB BIOS Flashback
2. Wait for the BIOS light to stop blinking and wait 2 minutes.
3. Power on the computer and let the BIOS update go through
4. When the computer powers off, UNPLUG the power cord and make sure it does *not* boot into a bios-update loop or freeze like mine did.
5. Plug the power plug back in
6. Flash 0902

After flashing 0902 my board came back to life.
However I can't seem to get my RAM over 2666/CL14 timings or my 1700X above 3.9GHZ on this BIOS, I had no problems with this on stock bios.


----------



## RyzenChrist

@Raja

Your opinion. Upgrade to the newest bios even if i hadnt had any issues?


----------



## lordzed83

In my case it was like booted as in video. Slammed usb in with 902 used bios flash. It self reboited black screen code cc.... I pres clear cmos boots stuck on rog logo and wont let me enter bios ect. Tried loads of times ended up with... Flashback from same usb and works good.

Btw yhis system boots slowwwww..

Atm at 3990 and 29xx on memory. I git gskill 3000 15/16/16/36 aiming at 15/15/15/35


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> @Raja
> 
> Your opinion. Upgrade to the newest bios even if i hadnt had any issues?


You didn't have the problem so far. *It can happen at any reboot*, you don't even have to change anything in the BIOS.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> @Raja
> 
> Your opinion. Upgrade to the newest bios even if i hadnt had any issues?


Pretty sure the answer is yes. Just check the first post. elmor is telling everyone to update ASAP. Another user in here today MigM16 after two weeks on no issues has a bricked board now. Look at it like wearing a seatbelt sure maybe you don't need to and the odds might be in your favour but it only takes once and you'll never walk again


----------



## SpaceGorilla47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> @Raja
> 
> Your opinion. Upgrade to the newest bios even if i hadnt had any issues?


Once you have an issue, it is already too late.


----------



## Driv3l

I am expecting my CH6 this week.

What's the recommended way to get it to the latest 0902 BIOS? Should I use BIOS flashback (without any CPU or memory) to install 0902?

Or should I install the CPU and memory, boot into the BIOS and then install 0902?

FYI, I will be installing an 1800x and 2x16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX (3200mhz) memory.

Thanks!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> I think the reason for vcore going down when I adjust BCLK is because of the lower multiplier... Maybe the CPU has its VID tied to multiplier rather than overall clock speed, just guessing.


One thing I noted today / yesterdays testing.

So lets say I change PState 0 as 3.9GHz via options there, idle clock is 1.55GHz in OS, matches PState 2 in UEFI.



So then last night I thought lets see if I can get lower idle clock and change VID there, as to negatively offset the +vcore offset on Extreme Tweaker page to gain 3.9GHz.



Clocks at idle did come down. Now I didn't get the chance to see if DMM collaborated that idle VCORE had come down, will check tonight.

Now today when testing back at UEFI defaults, obviously PState 2 would be same as 1st screen shot, but what do I see as idle clock, ~1.4GHz.



So what we set there as CPU clock is basically upper limit for a PState, the SMU is then deciding based on say PStates 0 limits how to go about clocking PState 2 from what I'm seeing.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> So I have the H110i GT. Other than Corsair link locking up and showing one of the fans and pump are at zero it seems to keep things pretty cool. 35 degrees idle. If close the app and relaunch it, the fan and pump register correctly again.


Have you tried SIV? http://rh-software.com/


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driv3l*
> 
> I am expecting my CH6 this week.
> 
> What's the recommended way to get it to the latest 0902 BIOS? Should I use BIOS flashback (without any CPU or memory) to install 0902?
> 
> Or should I install the CPU and memory, boot into the BIOS and then install 0902?
> 
> FYI, I will be installing an 1800x and 2x16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX (3200mhz) memory.
> 
> Thanks!


You can install and boot and then install 0902 so long as you don't do any OC and rebooting before 0902. Why not just play the safest route and update before cpu/mem however. ;-)


----------



## orlfman

i've noticed in windows using cpu-z and hwinfo that my blck is 99.8mhz with a clock speed of 3,592.9mhz (i have xfr / performance boost off). i left blck on auto and bios reports 100mhz. i've read some posts about people mentioning this as well but still confused about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driv3l*
> 
> I am expecting my CH6 this week.
> 
> What's the recommended way to get it to the latest 0902 BIOS? Should I use BIOS flashback (without any CPU or memory) to install 0902?
> 
> Or should I install the CPU and memory, boot into the BIOS and then install 0902?
> 
> FYI, I will be installing an 1800x and 2x16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX (3200mhz) memory.
> 
> Thanks!


you should be able to upgrade to 0902 just fine by booting up for the very first time and going directly into the bios. if you want to play it safe just use biosflash back. its what i did. also that ram kit will most likely not play nice at all since its hynix and dual rank. so far only successful kits achieving greater than 2933mhz with 16gb modules and 4x8gb kits have been samsung chips.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Have you tried SIV? http://rh-software.com/


Great idea! I've used this software in the past, but completely forgot about it.


----------



## SpecChum

He added ryzen support today too...


----------



## Driv3l

@Lipps ForHer

Thanks for the reply.... I'll probably try the flashback first and see how that goes.

@orlfman

I am ok with running the memory at a slightly lower speed until they stabilize the BIOS and get the memory timings & speeds all squared out .... I am assuming I shouldn't have a problem running it at 2933mhz?

Any recommended settings for the corsairs?


----------



## CwStrife

ELMOR, why is it that SysID viewer shows my temp at 31C idle but yet the Asus AI shows me at 55C.... See how this is a bit of an issue. I have no idea how well my loop is functioning unless I apparently use a third party program.

And upon restart the whole thing went out of whack again and it reading crazy numbers. Well at least it worked for a minute. Damnit

ELMOR what is going on with these temps!? Is Asus planning to fix it? My numbers not only are off but jump around 5-10C all over the place


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> ELMOR, why is it that SysID viewer shows my temp at 31C idle but yet the Asus AI shows me at 55C.... See how this is a bit of an issue. I have no idea how well my loop is functioning unless I apparently use a third party program. Sad on ASUS part that one guy can get the SysID Viewer to show the correct numbers, yet a big company like Asus says "THIS IS NORMAL"... No, ELMOR it isn't normal. FIX IT PLEASE! This is absolute horse ****, and this motherboard sucks honestly. I may be ripping this thing out for something else. I hate it.


https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/03/13/amd-ryzen-community-update?sf62109582=1


----------



## bagleman

Quote:


> This is absolute horse ****, and this motherboard sucks honestly. I may be ripping this thing out for something else. I hate it.


Whoa... my board is bricked and I'm not that aggro...


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> @Raja
> 
> Your opinion. Upgrade to the newest bios even if i hadnt had any issues?


Yea i had no issues too, till it just bricked on it's own. If you haven't flashed your just being stubborn.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bagleman*
> 
> Whoa... my board is bricked and I'm not that aggro...


I thinks someone should have waited a few months to buy ryzen. lol
Some of us like to solve problems, others don't, know which type you are.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driv3l*
> 
> @Lipps ForHer
> 
> Thanks for the reply.... I'll probably try the flashback first and see how that goes.
> 
> @orlfman
> 
> I am ok with running the memory at a slightly lower speed until they stabilize the BIOS and get the memory timings & speeds all squared out .... I am assuming I shouldn't have a problem running it at 2933mhz?
> 
> Any recommended settings for the corsairs?


i had two corsair 2x16gb kits. one 3000 and another 3200. none of them where able to run stable at 3000 (2933) or 3200. they would only run stable at 2666mhz. and even then, after a few reboots it stopped playing nicely at 2666mhz. i had to up the soc voltage and timings to get it to run stable at 2666mhz. your best bet is really to go with kits that utilize samsung chips. corsair has very little kits that do and i think they're only in the 3800mhz+ range. gskill has a lot in the 3000mhz+ range.

from a previous post i made:
Quote:


> and for those wondering after googling for hours this is what i found out about what ram is samsung b ic. any gskill kit that's 3,000mhz - 3,200mhz cas 14, 3600 C16, and 3733 C17 will most likely be samsung b ic. single rank kits are any of the above that are 2x8gb 16gb and 4x8 32gb kits. dual rank ones are 2x16 32gb kits.
> 
> i found that out looking at elmors links he posted earlier from here: http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/769657-G-Skill-Trident-Z-2x8GB-DDR4-3000-CL14-F4-3000C14D-16GTZ & http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/778400-G-SKILL-Announces-Revolutionary-RGB-Lighting-DDR4-with-Trident-Z-RGB-Series


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/03/13/amd-ryzen-community-update?sf62109582=1


I know about the offset, but the problem I see isn't only the offset but the fact my numbers jump around like crazy. Before the 0902 bios update at least it stayed put and was somewhat accurate. At idle i'd at least only read like 35C. Now it apparently idles around 55-60C but like to jump around from 40C to 70C sitting idling. It'll just go from 55 to 70 sit there for a few seconds then drop back down to 55 or even to a whole new number all while the CPU sits there doing nothing.

I'm game for bugs, but I spent $3000 on this build and I am regretting it now honestly. I feel I should have went with the 7700k just because this is terrible.

The board will do several POST tests sometimes meaning it takes over a minute to boot ontop of the whole thing. If i hit restart in windows the board locks up, i'm stuck with 32GB of Trident Z RGB ram that can only run at 1866MHz or the board also locks up. I've tried everything to switch it, but ok i'll take 1866MHz in the mean time... as long as the rest could work... But it doesn't.


----------



## CwStrife

I know about the offset, but the problem I see isn't only the offset but the fact my numbers jump around like crazy. Before the 0902 bios update at least it stayed put and was somewhat accurate. At idle i'd at least only read like 35C. Now it apparently idles around 55-60C but like to jump around from 40C to 70C sitting idling. It'll just go from 55 to 70 sit there for a few seconds then drop back down to 55 or even to a whole new number all while the CPU sits there doing nothing.

I'm game for bugs, but I spent $3000 on this build and I am regretting it now honestly. I feel I should have went with the 7700k just because this is terrible.

The board will do several POST tests sometimes meaning it takes over a minute to boot ontop of the whole thing. If i hit restart in windows the board locks up, i'm stuck with 32GB of Trident Z RGB ram that can only run at 1866MHz or the board also locks up. I've tried everything to switch it, but ok i'll take 1866MHz in the mean time... as long as the rest could work... But it doesn't.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/03/13/amd-ryzen-community-update?sf62109582=1


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> I know about the offset, but the problem I see isn't only the offset but the fact my numbers jump around like crazy. Before the 0902 bios update at least it stayed put and was somewhat accurate. At idle i'd at least only read like 35C. Now it apparently idles around 55-60C but like to jump around from 40C to 70C sitting idling. It'll just go from 55 to 70 sit there for a few seconds then drop back down to 55 or even to a whole new number all while the CPU sits there doing nothing.
> 
> I'm game for bugs, but I spent $3000 on this build and I am regretting it now honestly. I feel I should have went with the 7700k just because this is terrible.
> 
> The board will do several POST tests sometimes meaning it takes over a minute to boot ontop of the whole thing. If i hit restart in windows the board locks up, i'm stuck with 32GB of Trident Z RGB ram that can only run at 1866MHz or the board also locks up. I've tried everything to switch it, but ok i'll take 1866MHz in the mean time... as long as the rest could work... But it doesn't.


if you haven't, try going into the bios -> tweakers paradise and set Sense MI Skew = Enabled -> Sense MI Offset = 272. then save and reboot. i've noticed i have to do that first and enabled before i can make any changes to ram to go above 2666mhz.

also what gskill RJB kit? i have mine running at 3000mhz and another user has his running at 3200mhz. just takes some tweaking. new platform after all. growing pains. just like x99 had a ton of growing pains.


----------



## CyberDiamond

Hi guys noob here;



i have all the parts now except my case so i have a question.

i have a corsair h110iv2 cooler. Which fan header should i use my cooler.

Thanks.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberDiamond*
> 
> i have a corsair h110iv2 cooler. Which fan header should i use my cooler.


The AIO one is designed specifically for All-In-Ones (otherwise known as Closed Loop Coolers).


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberDiamond*
> 
> Hi guys noob here;
> 
> 
> 
> i have all the parts now except my case so i have a question.
> 
> i have a corsair h110iv2 cooler. Which fan header should i use my cooler.
> 
> Thanks.


Mine is plugged into AIO pump but I'm having a Corsair Link issue where it randomly freezes. Looking on the corsair forum other ppl have experienced the same, it's not unique to Ryzen. No solution posted though.

EDIT: A better search on the Corsair forums show that other monitoring software can lockup the Corsair Link software. I'm not at home to test this but I will tonight. I've been using HWinfo a lot so that makes sense. I'll need to look at hwinfo and see if there's a way to force it to stop monitoring the AIO when launched.


----------



## dorbot

Mine bricked just about 5 minutes after noticing 0902 was available........ bit of a bummer , lol.
RMA FTW.......









Is the early 0508 or whatever it is still available on this thread? If so its probably time to remove it. Asus only has 0902 on the support page.


----------



## tomhrxbfg

I just started to overclock with the latest bios. However, even just changing the multiplier will alter the cpu temperature to around 0 degree Celsius. This in turn slows down the fans and throttles the cpu due to the heat. Under default settings the temperature reading is fine. Does anyone else have this issue? Thanks.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomhrxbfg*
> 
> I just started to overclock with the latest bios. However, even just changing the multiplier will alter the cpu temperature to around 0 degree Celsius. This in turn slows down the fans and throttles the cpu due to the heat. Under default settings the temperature reading is fine. Does anyone else have this issue? Thanks.


Did you set Sense MI Skew = Enabled and Offset = 272?


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Anyone else having an issue where the QCode readout doesn't show CPU temps when fully booted into Windows? Running 0902 BIOS, could've sworn it used to do this. Just reads 24 regardless of temps or load on CPU when in Windows. SI skew is on with a skew of 272.

Also, what happened to Linux support? No live USB/distro will work anymore.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shikatsu*
> 
> Wow that sucks to hear, but explains everything, thanks!
> 
> Guess i'll remove that SSD from my Ryzen build completely and use it in some older config.


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Anyone else having an issue where the QCode readout doesn't show CPU temps when fully booted into Windows? Running 0902 BIOS, could've sworn it used to do this. Just reads 24 regardless of temps or load on CPU when in Windows. SI skew is on with a skew of 272.
> 
> Also, what happened to Linux support? No live USB/distro will work anymore.


Uh, no. Your QCode display will never show your CPU temps. 24 Qcode seems to be normal for operation.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitekidney*
> 
> I have successfully unbricked my board that was stuck on *0d* post code.
> 
> Here's what I did:
> 1. Flash 5803 using USB BIOS Flashback
> 2. Wait for the BIOS light to stop blinking and wait 2 minutes.
> 3. Power on the computer and let the BIOS update go through
> 4. When the computer powers off, UNPLUG the power cord and make sure it does *not* boot into a bios-update loop or freeze like mine did.
> 5. Plug the power plug back in
> 6. Flash 0902
> 
> After flashing 0902 my board came back to life.
> However I can't seem to get my RAM over 2666/CL14 timings or my 1700X above 3.9GHZ on this BIOS, I had no problems with this on stock bios.


Maybe your board wasnt bricked in first place. 0d is common qcode, mostly for ram issues. I saw it 10000x times.
They sayt: A bricked board cant be get back in life..


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> Did you set Sense MI Skew = Enabled and Offset = 272?


What is: *Sense MI Skew* ? (what it means)

THX


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitekidney*
> 
> I have successfully unbricked my board that was stuck on *0d* post code.
> 
> Here's what I did:
> 1. Flash 5803 using USB BIOS Flashback
> 2. Wait for the BIOS light to stop blinking and wait 2 minutes.
> 3. Power on the computer and let the BIOS update go through
> 4. When the computer powers off, UNPLUG the power cord and make sure it does *not* boot into a bios-update loop or freeze like mine did.
> 5. Plug the power plug back in
> 6. Flash 0902
> 
> After flashing 0902 my board came back to life.
> However I can't seem to get my RAM over 2666/CL14 timings or my 1700X above 3.9GHZ on this BIOS, I had no problems with this on stock bios.


Hey that's awesome man! I'm sorry I mislead you earlier.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Mine bricked just about 5 minutes after noticing 0902 was available........ bit of a bummer , lol.
> RMA FTW.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the early 0508 or whatever it is still available on this thread? If so its probably time to remove it. Asus only has 0902 on the support page.


Spam 0508 on USB Flashback? Did you ever get a qcode?


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> What is: *Sense MI Skew* ? (what it means)
> 
> THX


The newest BIOS has problems with showing correct CPU temp. The Skew enabled and the the Offset at 272 should correct it.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Uh, no. Your QCode display will never show your CPU temps. 24 Qcode seems to be normal for operation.


Oops, my bad. I'm confusing my C6H with the MSI Titanium I was using


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> if you haven't, try going into the bios -> tweakers paradise and set Sense MI Skew = Enabled -> Sense MI Offset = 272. then save and reboot. i've noticed i have to do that first and enabled before i can make any changes to ram to go above 2666mhz.
> 
> also what gskill RJB kit? i have mine running at 3000mhz and another user has his running at 3200mhz. just takes some tweaking. new platform after all. growing pains. just like x99 had a ton of growing pains.


Muffin, I have the 3000 kit. Buying 4 sticks got a little pricey so I opted for the lower speed. I'm not really worried about the RAM speed, but like I said anything over 1866 has really not been stable for me even if I pull two of the sticks out . I've tried to change timings etc. add some voltage but nothing seems to help the issue and the skew I have set to 272 already as well as the SoC V at 1.00V now.Not really sure why I changed it but the consesnsus seems to say leave it locked at .95V-1V so I did.

What odo you think the problem could be. I'm assumking asus is still working on fixing things so.....


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> The newest BIOS has problems with showing correct CPU temp. The Skew enabled and the the Offset at 272 should correct it.


Does not work for me, any other suggestions before I pull my hair out? My fans are going bonkers too now I can't stand it


----------



## kbios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Anyone else having an issue where the QCode readout doesn't show CPU temps when fully booted into Windows? Running 0902 BIOS, could've sworn it used to do this. Just reads 24 regardless of temps or load on CPU when in Windows. SI skew is on with a skew of 272.
> 
> Also, what happened to Linux support? No live USB/distro will work anymore.


Do you mean it isn't possible to run linux on this board? That would mean I'd have to find another one for my next build


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Muffin, I have the 3000 kit. Buying 4 sticks got a little pricey so I opted for the lower speed. I'm not really worried about the RAM speed, but like I said anything over 1866 has really not been stable for me even if I pull two of the sticks out . I've tried to change timings etc. add some voltage but nothing seems to help the issue and the skew I have set to 272 already as well as the SoC V at 1.00V now.Not really sure why I changed it but the consesnsus seems to say leave it locked at .95V-1V so I did.
> 
> What odo you think the problem could be. I'm assumking asus is still working on fixing things so.....


You will have to raise the SOC. This can help with higher RAM speeds. Keep it below 1.2v though.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbios*
> 
> Do you mean it isn't possible to run linux on this board? That would mean I'd have to find another one for my next build


On the 0902 BIOS I cannot boot any Linux distro, not sure why.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Does not work for me, any other suggestions before I pull my hair out? My fans are going bonkers too now I can't stand it


Put your fans on a different header and set them to a lower speed. Wait for it to be fixed in a new BIOS version.


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> You will have to raise the SOC. This can help with higher RAM speeds. Keep it below 1.2v though.


Understood MadMan. Sorry alot of this is new with Ryzen. I upgraded from a Crosshair V Formula-Z on my FX processor but never saw SoC voltage or anything so a bit new to me here.

Still really annoyed with these temps!!!


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> You will have to raise the SOC. This can help with higher RAM speeds. Keep it below 1.2v though.


Any other suggestions to try and get this ram from 1866 to something more human like at least 2400 or 2666?

Are the new BIOS versions still supposedly having RAM problems still? And how can I just try to run the XMP profile? I don't see an XMP option anywhere these days. Am I supposed to manually set everything?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Any other suggestions to try and get this ram from 1866 to something more human like at least 2400 or 2666?
> 
> Are the new BIOS versions still supposedly having RAM problems still? And how can I just try to run the XMP profile? I don't see an XMP option anywhere these days. Am I supposed to manually set everything?


Try Manual, many people including me can try to help you...


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> [email protected] & elmor - got one question.... on stock bios 0702 i was able to run mine chio at 4.0ghz 1.35 Vcore + 2930 mhz RAM,and now with bios 0902 ican't pass 3,8 ghz and on memory 2666mhz.can u tell me why is it's like that?thanks!


Upcoming bios updates will have better performance for OC. I think the last one came more for stability rather then performance!


----------



## Phanen

Hi everyone,

when using this board I cant seem to run 3840x2160 @ 60Hz over the DisplayPort. I can run 3840x2160 @ 30Hz over HDMI and 2560x1440 @ 60Hz over DP. When i try to change it to 4k the screen just turns black and reverts itself. I also get the Display Link Failure error in the radeon settings that is telling me that it can' set the requested resolution and refresh rate on my DisplayPort display.
I have checked the monitor, the cable(DP 1.2) and the graphics card, all is working fine at 4k/60Hz in a different system, just not on this new board.

Has this something to do with the bios? Is there a setting i can change?
I already tried various drivers, clean installs, reseting the monitor, removing the m.2, different PCI slot, monitor is set to 60Hz, dp 1.2 is activated in the monitor settings...

Monitor: U28D590
Graphic Card: Sapphire R9 Fury Nitro
Bios: 0902
Slot: PCIE x16/8

Thank you.


----------



## CwStrife

why is it that the Ryzen OC performance is so bad. It seems like AMD put some kind of lock in these things so they all start going screwy after like 4.1GHz.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> why is it that the Ryzen OC performance is so bad. It seems like AMD put some kind of lock in these things so they all start going screwy after like 4.1GHz.


4.0GHz is amazing at the IPC they've achieved. Nobody was expecting this kind of improvement over Vishera.

Until people can confidently read temperatures we really don't know what's going on with OCing.

AMD said that only the 1700 is reporting tCTL accurately, with the 1700X and 1800X being +20C. But that's bs because my 1700X idles at 30C and loads at 50C....I doubt my idle temp is 15C lower than ambient.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> why is it that the Ryzen OC performance is so bad. It seems like AMD put some kind of lock in these things so they all start going screwy after like 4.1GHz.


Even if AMD will fix this or get it better in future,
If you can get your 8 cores hitting 4.1 , its already a good OC dont you think.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Understood MadMan. Sorry alot of this is new with Ryzen. I upgraded from a Crosshair V Formula-Z on my FX processor but never saw SoC voltage or anything so a bit new to me here.
> 
> Still really annoyed with these temps!!!


i have my soc at 1.134v's for 3000(2933)mhz with 18-16-16-16-36 timings. try that to see if it works. have you tried using hwinfo64 to check temps? it shows both bios cpu temp and amd's tctl temp.

i don't know if hwinfo was updated to use the apparent temp offset though.


----------



## Motley01

Ya what the heck people. Why are you compaining about 1G OC on Ryzen?


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Any other suggestions to try and get this ram from 1866 to something more human like at least 2400 or 2666?
> 
> Are the new BIOS versions still supposedly having RAM problems still? And how can I just try to run the XMP profile? I don't see an XMP option anywhere these days. Am I supposed to manually set everything?


No XMP option on most AM4 boards. Manual is the way to go.

Increasing SOC is a good step, as is changing the VTTDDR (first setting in Tweaker's Paradise) to 0.80520 or a notch higher. You should be able to run those speeds (2400 and 2666) at DRAM voltage of 1.2v.


----------



## dorbot

Lucky Imperial, I had nothing. Start button had no effect. No Q codes. My board properly "committed Sudoku".
Flashbacked multiple times with multiple bios (apparently successfully) but board would not power up.
But the LEDs were still pretty........


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I had nothing. Start button had no effect. No Q codes. My board properly "committed Sudoku".
> Flashbacked multiple times (apparently successfully) but board would not power up.
> But the LEDs were still pretty........


I really hope the sodoku thing sticks. I chuckle every time.


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> No XMP option on most AM4 boards. Manual is the way to go.
> 
> Increasing SOC is a good step, as is changing the VTTDDR (first setting in Tweaker's Paradise) to 0.80520 or a notch higher. You should be able to run those speeds (2400 and 2666) at DRAM voltage of 1.2v.


Hold up now, step back. PM sent


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> I really hope the sodoku thing sticks. I chuckle every time.


Yeah, It raised a chuckle at the dinner table.

But hey, regarding the bricked board, you cant have the highs without the lows, new platform, not enough time from AMD etc etc..
However, I am a bit irrationally timid about trying anything even remotely overclocky now but AMD say they will have an update for mobo manufacturers in May that will help with faster RAM. I'll probably break before then though, lol.


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Even if AMD will fix this or get it better in future,
> If you can get your 8 cores hitting 4.1 , its already a good OC dont you think.


Not really. Stock 1700X is 3.4GHz, with boost is .... 3.8, and with XFR is supposed to be 3.9 but never saw mine go above 3840Mhz. Anyways, I consider the boost to personally be the clock speed it should be at. So at 3.8GHz I can get it stable no problem, best I got was 4.05GHz at 1.525V didn't really wanna go higher and thats on a custom watercooled loop so it wasn't getting very hot. I think the OC kind of sucks honestly.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Not really. Stock 1700X is 3.4GHz, with boost is .... 3.8, and with XFR is supposed to be 3.9 but never saw mine go above 3840Mhz. Anyways, I consider the boost to personally be the clock speed it should be at. So at 3.8GHz I can get it stable no problem, best I got was 4.05GHz at 1.525V didn't really wanna go higher and thats on a custom watercooled loop so it wasn't getting very hot. I think the OC kind of sucks honestly.


On stock you are not hitting those speeds with al your cores in 1 time..mate!








Compare you bench with Stock and manual. You will see the difference!


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Btw yhis system boots slowwwww..


Disable your post checks


----------



## finalheaven

@muffins

Have you gotten to 3200 @ 1.2soc and 1.37-1.4 for DDR and DDR Boot? I got you to 3000, you should be able to do 3200!


----------



## NIGH7MARE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Looks like I'm stuck with my 2 x 16Gb Corsair 3000C15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed the return deadline and they've refused the return.
> 
> Still, there is some good news...I got an email today, my C6H is coming tomorrow!
> 
> EDIT: Whoops, 3000C15, not C16. Slightly better lol


Sorry i didn't understand they are not returning ?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGH7MARE*
> 
> Sorry i didn't understand they are not returning ?


In the UK we get a minimum of 14 days to inspect goods and can reject them (send them back) in this time for a full refund.

I told the retailer on day 15 I wanted to return the RAM and they refused; which is their right really. Totally my fault, but not really an example of great customer service, but not much I can do about it.

Daft thing is the same RAM is now on sale for £47 more than I paid! It's completely unopened.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Until people can confidently read temperatures we really don't know what's going on with OCing.


Putting aside the temps what's alarming is VCORE, I'm seeing +400mV on DMM when comparing 3.9GHz ACB OC vs stock 3.2GHz. And as AMD state closer to 1.45V = some chips degrade I don't think I can keep that profile for 24/7 use like the heavy OC on my i5 4690K (4.9GHz ACB over a year @ 1.25V rock solid).


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I have never run any tests on the old bios, but your old numbers seem inaccurate. What chip do you have?
> 
> For example, even on silicon lottery, they're selling 4.0ghz at the following volts depending on chips:
> 
> 1800x = 1.4v
> 1700x = 1.42v
> 1700 = 1.44v
> 
> They're selling 3.9ghz at:
> 
> 1800x = 1.376v
> 1700x = 1.392v
> 1700 = 1.4v
> 
> Silicon Lottery ensures one hour testing with ROG RealBench though. I guess you could have won the lottery of all lotteries and got a chip that can do 3.9ghz at 1.2625v... But are you sure you were actually stable? and maybe the new bios has heavier testing at bootup to ensure more stability?


##

Number seem pretty accurate as my 1800x can do 3900 @ 1,376 with Prime OCCT and RealBench stable for many hours.


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> I know about the offset, but the problem I see isn't only the offset but the fact my numbers jump around like crazy. Before the 0902 bios update at least it stayed put and was somewhat accurate. At idle i'd at least only read like 35C. Now it apparently idles around 55-60C but like to jump around from 40C to 70C sitting idling. It'll just go from 55 to 70 sit there for a few seconds then drop back down to 55 or even to a whole new number all while the CPU sits there doing nothing.
> 
> I'm game for bugs, but I spent $3000 on this build and I am regretting it now honestly. I feel I should have went with the 7700k just because this is terrible.
> 
> The board will do several POST tests sometimes meaning it takes over a minute to boot ontop of the whole thing. If i hit restart in windows the board locks up, i'm stuck with 32GB of Trident Z RGB ram that can only run at 1866MHz or the board also locks up. I've tried everything to switch it, but ok i'll take 1866MHz in the mean time... as long as the rest could work... But it doesn't.


I have similar issues but really you shouldn't complain as this is just stuff that happens with new platforms - doesn't matter if AMD or Intel

It will be ironed out

@elmor

Maybe you / Asus can do some testing if the temp in the 902 BIOS is the actual temp or if it includes the offset - maybe a BIOS function to turn offset on/off would be kinda nice (No I don't mean entering a SenseMI offset value somewhere - just a simple on/off)

My personal feeling is that 902 accounts for some of the offset but no all as I would expect real idle temps of less than 40C and now its above 40C no matter what


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Disable your post checks


How do you do that?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> How do you do that?


Didnt dive in to that on this board by myself, but i have a lot of Asus boards and on stock they post al slow.
After some diving in bios options, i always fixed it.

Suggestions:

- Fasboot enabled
- SATA Support > boot drive only
-Disable anything ure not using asmedia etc etc.
-Advanced/PCH Storage configuration : Smart self test [Disabled]
-thunderbold [Disabled]
-fast boot [Enabled]
-boot logo auto
-post report 0
-post delay 0
-csm [Disabled]
-memory timing option: MRC Fastboot [Enabled]

From @[email protected]

Memory training can take some time. That's normal for a new platform. May improve with time, but may also stay as is. You can disable non-used controllers to aid POST time to some degree. Alternatively, you can use suspend to memory (S3), which gets one back to the desktop quickly.


----------



## jeffdamann

My temps are showing exactly 0, how do I rectify this?


----------



## nycgtr

I cant get higher than 2666 no matter what lol Using trident 16 3200 4x8


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*
> 
> My temps are showing exactly 0, how do I rectify this?


Sense MI Skew = Enabled and Offset = 272


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I cant get higher than 2666 no matter what lol Using trident 16 3200 4x8


Thats what happened to me also... eventually i switched the sticks with a 14... and 1 step i got them running on 3200mhz


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Sense MI Skew = Enabled and Offset = 272


Anyone know how this compares to the stock reading. I know they said for it be like stock behavior. However, my temps are lower with this 0902 bios even with the 272


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Didnt dive in to that on this board by myself, but i have a lot of Asus boards and on stock they post al slow.
> After some diving in bios options, i always fixed it.
> 
> Suggestions:
> 
> - Fasboot enabled
> - SATA Support > boot drive only
> -Disable anything ure not using asmedia etc etc.
> -Advanced/PCH Storage configuration : Smart self test [Disabled]
> -thunderbold [Disabled]
> -fast boot [Enabled]
> -boot logo auto
> -post report 0
> -post delay 0
> -csm [Disabled]
> -memory timing option: MRC Fastboot [Enabled]
> 
> From @[email protected]
> 
> Memory training can take some time. That's normal for a new platform. May improve with time, but may also stay as is. You can disable non-used controllers to aid POST time to some degree. Alternatively, you can use suspend to memory (S3), which gets one back to the desktop quickly.


My Crossblade Ranger POSTs in a fraction of the time as the Crosshair VI. I've already disabled a lot of those checks. Surely this board isn't this slow. Can a future BIOS remedy this?


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

im looking at this build atm. am i going to have issues with the RAM/M.2 drive?

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/zKKhZ8


----------



## jeffdamann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Sense MI Skew = Enabled and Offset = 272


Ok are we sure that is correct? Im at 1.3v, noctua DH15 fans running at about 350 rpm, open case, ambient of about 20c, and Im getting between 18 and 24c on the cpu now.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> im looking at this build atm. am i going to have issues with the RAM/M.2 drive?
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/list/zKKhZ8


I would change the ram to a Gskill Trident Z F4-3200C14D-16GTZ(R)
M2 is working perfect on this board!


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Hmmm, if the performance difference between 2666 and 3200 is that small, I might as well run 32gb at 2666 instead of 16gb at 3200.
> 
> Does anyone know if going from two sticks to four sticks is more of a factor of SOC or DDR voltage? Or both?


The best test to see if you get any major benefits from 3200MHZ ram vs 2666Mhz Ram is to compare the differences in 1080p or 720p gaming benchmarks is you have a lower end GPU.

Cinebench may improve in line with the ram speed. The low resolution graphics benchmarks will also see if you get benefits with Data Fabric bandwidth.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*
> 
> Ok are we sure that is correct? Im at 1.3v, noctua DH15 fans running at about 350 rpm, open case, ambient of about 20c, and Im getting between 18 and 24c on the cpu now.


Thats what the Asus ROG reps suggesting! ...many users have changed these settings..


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> I would change the ram to a Gskill Trident Z F4-3200C14D-16GTZ(R)
> M2 is working perfect on this board!


micro center does not carry G.skill Trident Z lol iv already looked into it, thats why i went with corsair and the corsair claims that it works in Ryzen mobo's.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Anyone know how this compares to the stock reading. I know they said for it be like stock behavior. However, my temps are lower with this 0902 bios even with the 272


My stock reading are definitely lower than the previous version 5803. But same as the one came with the board!


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> micro center does not carry G.skill Trident Z lol iv already looked into it, thats why i went with corsair and the corsair claims that it works in Ryzen mobo's.


Most of them will work!! But getting them running on rated speed is the problem here...

edit: order them somewhere else!


----------



## jeffdamann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Thats what the Asus ROG reps suggesting! ...many users have changed the settings i suggested!


Im topped out at 38c full load, again at 1.3 3.8ghz. I guess its either right or close, the heatsink barely has warmth to it, and like I said ambient is probably 22


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*
> 
> Im topped out at 38c full load, again at 1.3 3.8ghz. I guess its either right or close, the heatsink barely has warmth to it, and like I said ambient is probably 22


Ryzen 1700 version ? Share a screenshot to us from HWiNFO







nice temps


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Most of them will work!! But getting them running on rated speed is the problem here...
> 
> edit: order them somewhere else!


im okay with my ram running a tiny but slow right now until we get bio's updates or fixes for it.

ehh id rather buy from micro center so i can return it if needed and not have to mail it out ect ect


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> im okay with my ram running a tiny but slow right now until we get bio's updates or fixes for it.
> 
> ehh id rather buy from micro center so i can return it if needed and not have to mail it out ect ect


Sure no problem! And more sticks will be supported in future with bios updates!


----------



## SpaceGorilla47

Running now @ 3333 CL14 with a BLCK of 125

Had to adjust the SOC Voltage to 1V tho, 0.95V would not do it

Anything above 3333 MHz will not boot or load Windows even at 3400CL18 with a SOC Voltage 1.2V


----------



## Fright

Hi @all fellow C6H owners. I've updated to the latest BIOS of 0902 recently. Now I got a double-start issue, so to say. The PC starts after I push the powerbutton then after 1-2 seconds it turns itself off and restarts immediately and then it boots itself up completely. I had this issue before with the beta bios of 0504 and received my board with the version of 0702.

This double-start issue only occurcs when the PC was shutted down and there was no current anymore (when I'm going to bed I pull the plug from the wall socket).

I've known this issue from my ASRock 890GX Pro 3 before, this was fixed with a BIOS update. So will this issue with the C6H be tackled in time or is there any kind of solution for it yet?

Thx in advance.

P.S. Chatted with ASUS-Germany about it and they said it is a BIOS issue but the new BIOS doesn't fix it. Tried multiple settings like fast boot disabled etc. none of it seems to help.
The issue re-occurs sometimes on the next day as I start up the machine from a cold-start. (as mentioned above I pull the plug out of the wall socket when the PC is off)

Edit: PSU is the Dark Power Pro 11 1000W from be quiet! and the CPU is a RyZen 1800X @stock clocks. RAM: G.Skill F4-3200C16D-32GVKA @2666 MHz thx to the new BIOS but the issue also occurs with stock clocks of 2133 MHz.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Hi @all fellow C6H owners. I've updated to the latest BIOS of 0902 recently. Now I got a double-start issue, so to say. The PC starts after I push the powerbutton then after 1-2 seconds it turns itself of and restarts immediately and then it boots itself up completely. I had this issue before with the beta bios of 0504 and received my board with the version of 0702.
> 
> This double-start issue only occurcs when the PC was shutted down and there was no current anymore (when I'm going to bed I pull the plug from the wall socket).
> 
> I've known this issue from my ASRock 890GX Pro 3 before, this was fixed with a BIOS update. So will this issue with the C6H be tackled in time or is there any kind of solution for it?
> 
> Thx in advance.
> 
> P.S. Chatted with ASUS-Germany about it and they said it is a BIOS issue but the new BIOS doesn't fix it. Tried multiple settings like fast boot disabled etc. none of it seems to help.
> The issue re-occurs sometimes on the next day as I start up the machine from a cold-start. (as mentioned above I pull the plug out of the wall socket when the PC is off)


Set your vsoc a bit higher! try Offset + 0.125


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Hi @all fellow C6H owners. I've updated to the latest BIOS of 0902 recently. Now I got a double-start issue, so to say. The PC starts after I push the powerbutton then after 1-2 seconds it turns itself off and restarts immediately and then it boots itself up completely. I had this issue before with the beta bios of 0504 and received my board with the version of 0702.
> 
> This double-start issue only occurcs when the PC was shutted down and there was no current anymore (when I'm going to bed I pull the plug from the wall socket).
> 
> I've known this issue from my ASRock 890GX Pro 3 before, this was fixed with a BIOS update. So will this issue with the C6H be tackled in time or is there any kind of solution for it?
> 
> Thx in advance.
> 
> P.S. Chatted with ASUS-Germany about it and they said it is a BIOS issue but the new BIOS doesn't fix it. Tried multiple settings like fast boot disabled etc. none of it seems to help.
> The issue re-occurs sometimes on the next day as I start up the machine from a cold-start. (as mentioned above I pull the plug out of the wall socket when the PC is off)
> 
> Edit: PSU is the Dark Power Pro 11 from be quiet! and the CPU is a RyZen 1800X @stock clocks. RAM: G.Skill F4-3200C16D-32GVKA @2666 MHz thx to the new BIOS but the issue als occurs with stock clocks of 2133 MHz.


Increase your vsoc starting with an offset + 0.125v


----------



## Fright

Thank you for the quick reply. Will test it and then report back.

best regards


----------



## Mumak

It looks like we have a solution for the occasional erratic ITE sensor readouts (0, 2.79V, etc.), though it's not ideal.
I'm planning to publish a new HWiNFO Beta version tomorrow, which should fix this.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Hi Raja and @elmor
> ,
> 
> What is the SOC voltage analogous with on an Intel Board? Is it VCCIO or VCCSA? If neither what is it tuning and what voltages are being used for the data fabric IO tuning?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd call it the equivalent of a combined SA and IO rail, perhaps more than that. From an enthusiast perspective, ideally, you'd want these on separate rails, so that you're not overdriving a given domain while trying to maximize the headroom of another.
Click to expand...

I am convinced that the Ryzen + Titan XP 1080p reduced gaming performance is being caused by a bottleneck somewhere in the Data Fabric in the SOC. As the titan level framerate gaming graphics traffic that is being processed and then sent to the PCIe controller to be delivered to the GPU is having to deal with contention issues with CPU to Memory controller traffic and Thread switching traffic, disk IO traffic and everything else that the DF is dealing with.

The performance without a gaming load does not seem to have issues and it explains the lower frame rates in Titan XP1080p, SMT's extra threads will also increase memory IO traffic adding to DF bandwidth contention and further and reducing performance. Thread switching is reliant on the DF as well.

In 2015 AMD said in a Fudzilla article that the Data Fabric had 100GBs bandwidth with low latency, 100ns memory latency suggests that maybe something is not tuned for best latency performance and the drop off when the PCIe bus is loaded up also suggests that the Data Fabric performance may drop off exponentially as shared load reaches a particular level, not unlike an unmanaged CSMA/CD network segment

I am theorizing here but I am thinking that in an attempt to maintain the 95W/65W power budgets, AMD have specified some voltages that reduce the absolute maximum bandwidth/capacity to stay within a power budget. Their thought process being that even a Titan XP cannot use all 15GBs of a x16 PCie 3.0 connection and no-one would use that at 1080p anyway, so no-one will miss it if it is not available due to the reduced voltage levels.

My assumption here is from Intel experience but would the SOC voltage or possibly also the CPU PLL be the voltages to look at to tune the Fabric communications? Has anyone in the lab ever looked at them or other IO related voltages from that perspective?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> It looks like we have a solution for the occasional erratic ITE sensor readouts (0, 2.79V, etc.), though it's not ideal.
> I'm planning to publish a new HWiNFO Beta version tomorrow, which should fix this.


Thanks Mumak looking forward to test the beta.


----------



## jeffdamann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Ryzen 1700 version ? Share a screenshot to us from HWiNFO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice temps






Edit: Well crap validating at over 4.0 on the 1700 with low Vcore was super easy....

4025mhz 1700 1.33v

allright lets see if this is anywhere near stable and push it farther.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*
> 
> allright lets see if this is anywhere near stable and push it farther.










 lets see


----------



## JoN7Shepard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoN7Shepard*
> 
> Sure!
> 
> Working SSD: SSDSC2BB300G401 (http://ark.intel.com/products/75682/Intel-SSD-DC-S3500-Series-300GB-2_5in-SATA-6Gbs-20nm-MLC)
> 
> *NOT* working SSD: SSDSC2BF480H501 (http://ark.intel.com/products/81049/Intel-SSD-Pro-2500-Series-480GB-2_5in-SATA-6Gbs-20nm-MLC)
> 
> They were both working earlier today before I took apart my old Intel build and converted to Ryzen.


I moved which SATA ports the drives were connected to. Cold boot back to Windows, found the missing drive again. Immediately ran Intel's firmware updater on both drives. Currently, even after a reboot, seeing both drives working.









Hoping one of my SATA ports isn't broken... maybe some BIOS issue to still resolve? But I am happy it's working for now at least.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> It looks like we have a solution for the occasional erratic ITE sensor readouts (0, 2.79V, etc.), though it's not ideal.
> I'm planning to publish a new HWiNFO Beta version tomorrow, which should fix this.


Thank you Martin







.


----------



## jeffdamann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets see


Ok Im having to fight it but I have a lot of thermal envelope left, if I can't get it stable with pure multi, I know I can with base clock.


----------



## gupsterg

OK peeps, I was distraught earlier today when saw my 3.9GHz ACB profile with +193mV offset was reaching steady 1.465V VCORE on DMM when CPU under load from x264, compared to stock 3.2GHz ACB of 1.089V.

So this evening tested my 3.7GHz profile first, with +18.75mV offset resulting in 1.228V on DMM, which I was like







, I got some headroom for my 24/7 ACB profile.



So went to 3.8GHz profile with +106.25mV offset, resulting in 1.319V, which I was like







, as my aim has been to stay under or close to 1.35V as per AMD OC guide.



Note: All ACB profiles were tested before with 1hr x264 and 2hrs RealBench Stress mode, this has just been compares on actual VCORE on DMM and which to use 24/7.


----------



## jeffdamann

How do I keep voltage from jumping around so heavily? If I am targeting 1.3, it could go anywhere from 1.24 to 1.3, I need the voltage to be 98% rock steady.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> So went to 3.8GHz profile with +106.25mV offset, resulting in 1.319V, which I was like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , as my aim has been to stay under or close to 1.35V as per AMD OC guide.


I thought the recommended on ambient was 1.4v and the upper limit was 1.45v? Per the overclocking guide on the first page.

Should we be staying below 1.35v?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*
> 
> How do I keep voltage from jumping around so heavily? If I am targeting 1.3, it could go anywhere from 1.24 to 1.3, I need the voltage to be 98% rock steady.


Under load? try using different LLC levels. Im happy with level 3


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I thought the recommended on ambient was 1.4v and the upper limit was 1.45v? Per the overclocking guide on the first page.
> 
> Should we be staying below 1.35v?


He has an 1700


----------



## majestynl

@gupsterg

Thanks for sharing mate!


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> He has an 1700


Wait so do I! I didn't know there were different recommendations for X models vs. normal 1700. I thought the OC guide on the first page applied to all 3 models (1700, 1700x, and 1800x).


----------



## egandt

About ready to throw in the towel here, I just spent two hours simply trying to boot the System, this is after it worked for 6 hours running ROG Realbench and HandBreak (at the same time) without issue, using P-States. then I restarted the system, only to find it does not boot, I can get to BIOS if I clear it enough times, but even simply clicking "Load Optimized Defaults" and rebooting results in an error and no boot. Now I have a KeyBoard and Mouse (that is it for USB) and an old AMD 5750 Video card, it continually hangs with Error 97 (now in the real world I'll need many more USB devices attached), if I remove the Keyboard and mouse I get Error 25 or 37.

97 is Console Output Device, not sure if that is USB, but as removing any USB devices resolves it I'm guessing it is, not that changing which ports I use does nothing to resolve 97, only physically removing them fixes this.
25 is magic as it does not even appear in the manual, so I guess is the you are scr*wed code, I definitely feel this way.
37: Post Memory System Agent Initialization, not sure what that is.

Holding the Power button will eventually result in an 08, yeah thats bad, but you only get it when you try to reboot and that fails to do anything, and I can always get to BIOS given enough effort, and clear BIOS hard power off, repeat steps.

Simply put AMD and Asus should never have released the MB in this state, I've likely spent over 40 hours in the last 8 days trying to get it stable or simply to boot, and almost bricked it once (on 5803 which was Beta so not upset about that), and now can not even get it past BIOS, no matter the options I chose.

Luckily my old system is still running, but this one is looking more and more like a very bad purchase decision. Compare the Ryzen x370 to the z270 and 7700K, which has never hung in BIOS (on matter what I played with), or lost all BIOS settings and which worked from Day one, in fact I've only had 1 BIOS update for teh MB in nearly two months.

Perhaps AMD and Asuse can fix the issues, for now I'm removing everything and hoping that the new Gasket from EKO will arrive some day and I can install it (no eta), in the mean time I'll play with my new 1080 TI and call this a 2,200 dollar mistake to date:

MB: 260
CPU: 500 (no better than a 300 model, what a rip off)
HD, M.2 960EVO: 280
Water Loop: 400 (yeah that added up fast)
Case: 90
RAM: 560
PW: 180

At least worst case and I switch to Intel, something seeming more and more likely, I'm only out 750, not that that is affordable, but may be what I get for trying to go AMD, I blame AMD not releasing a stable product, something which must be first and foremost, and Asus for releasing a product they knew was not ready. However then AMD is really at fault, Asus had to ship or loss a customer, and they are trying as can be seen on this board to fix what they can as quickly as possible. Unlike AMD which hs no Windows Driver from Ryzen and a scheduler problem both of which should be resolved before releasing the chip!, or scheduling its release.

P-States really do work when they work, dropped my Idle power draw from 200 to 75 watts (still high, but acceptable).

ERIC


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Wait so do I! I didn't know there were different recommendations for X models vs. normal 1700. I thought the OC guide on the first page applied to all 3 models (1700, 1700x, and 1800x).


I could be wrong, but i thought i saw it was lower for the 1700


----------



## Safetytrousers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egandt*
> 
> Simply put AMD and Asus should never have released the MB in this state, I've likely spent over 40 hours in the last 8 days trying to get it stable or simply to boot, and almost bricked it once (on 5803 which was Beta so not upset about that), and now can not even get it past BIOS, no matter the options I chose.


My Crosshair VI is not in your state for me, or I think most people with the board. I have experienced the consequences of the current state of the BIOS, but my CH6 is basically working very well.
If you haven't made an inappropriate setting then you simply might have a faulty board, this can happen with any model of board Intel or AMD.


----------



## Ubardog

I Cant get Stable past 3.8 @ stock Ram or [email protected] than 2133 ram

3.8 with 2133 is stable after 1h Prime 95 Small FFT
Not to bad on temps either



Can post on 3.9-4.0 but it's fart and it falls over, So im sticking with this till updates


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egandt*
> 
> About ready to throw in the towel here, I just spent two hours simply trying to boot the System, this is after it worked for 6 hours running ROG Realbench and HandBreak (at the same time) without issue, using P-States. then I restarted the system, only to find it does not boot, I can get to BIOS if I clear it enough times, but even simply clicking "Load Optimized Defaults" and rebooting results in an error and no boot. Now I have a KeyBoard and Mouse (that is it for USB) and an old AMD 5750 Video card, it continually hangs with Error 97 (now in the real world I'll need many more USB devices attached), if I remove the Keyboard and mouse I get Error 25 or 37.
> 
> 97 is Console Output Device, not sure if that is USB, but as removing any USB devices resolves it I'm guessing it is, not that changing which ports I use does nothing to resolve 97, only physically removing them fixes this.
> 25 is magic as it does not even appear in the manual, so I guess is the you are scr*wed code, I definitely feel this way.
> 37: Post Memory System Agent Initialization, not sure what that is.
> 
> Holding the Power button will eventually result in an 08, yeah thats bad, but you only get it when you try to reboot and that fails to do anything, and I can always get to BIOS given enough effort, and clear BIOS hard power off, repeat steps.
> 
> Simply put AMD and Asus should never have released the MB in this state, I've likely spent over 40 hours in the last 8 days trying to get it stable or simply to boot, and almost bricked it once (on 5803 which was Beta so not upset about that), and now can not even get it past BIOS, no matter the options I chose.
> 
> Luckily my old system is still running, but this one is looking more and more like a very bad purchase decision. Compare the Ryzen x370 to the z270 and 7700K, which has never hung in BIOS (on matter what I played with), or lost all BIOS settings and which worked from Day one, in fact I've only had 1 BIOS update for teh MB in nearly two months.
> 
> Perhaps AMD and Asuse can fix the issues, for now I'm removing everything and hoping that the new Gasket from EKO will arrive some day and I can install it (no eta), in the mean time I'll play with my new 1080 TI and call this a 2,200 dollar mistake to date:
> 
> MB: 260
> CPU: 500 (no better than a 300 model, what a rip off)
> HD, M.2 960EVO: 280
> Water Loop: 400 (yeah that added up fast)
> Case: 90
> RAM: 560
> PW: 180
> 
> At least worst case and I switch to Intel, something seeming more and more likely, I'm only out 750, not that that is affordable, but may be what I get for trying to go AMD, I blame AMD not releasing a stable product, something which must be first and foremost, and Asus for releasing a product they knew was not ready. However then AMD is really at fault, Asus had to ship or loss a customer, and they are trying as can be seen on this board to fix what they can as quickly as possible. Unlike AMD which hs no Windows Driver from Ryzen and a scheduler problem both of which should be resolved before releasing the chip!, or scheduling its release.
> 
> ERIC


You have a right to be frustrated, but you're the one that plunked down $2200 on a brand new architecture. Rev 0 anything is risky. Tesla's, X99, Virtual Reality crap, pretty much every electric device isn't perfect when it's using brand new stuff.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egandt*
> 
> About ready to throw in the towel here, I just spent two hours simply trying to boot the System, this is after it worked for 6 hours running ROG Realbench and HandBreak (at the same time) without issue, using P-States. then I restarted the system, only to find it does not boot, I can get to BIOS if I clear it enough times, but even simply clicking "Load Optimized Defaults" and rebooting results in an error and no boot. Now I have a KeyBoard and Mouse (that is it for USB) and an old AMD 5750 Video card, it continually hangs with Error 97 (now in the real world I'll need many more USB devices attached), if I remove the Keyboard and mouse I get Error 25 or 37.
> 
> 97 is Console Output Device, not sure if that is USB, but as removing any USB devices resolves it I'm guessing it is, not that changing which ports I use does nothing to resolve 97, only physically removing them fixes this.
> 25 is magic as it does not even appear in the manual, so I guess is the you are scr*wed code, I definitely feel this way.
> 37: Post Memory System Agent Initialization, not sure what that is.
> 
> Holding the Power button will eventually result in an 08, yeah thats bad, but you only get it when you try to reboot and that fails to do anything, and I can always get to BIOS given enough effort, and clear BIOS hard power off, repeat steps.
> 
> Simply put AMD and Asus should never have released the MB in this state, I've likely spent over 40 hours in the last 8 days trying to get it stable or simply to boot, and almost bricked it once (on 5803 which was Beta so not upset about that), and now can not even get it past BIOS, no matter the options I chose.
> 
> Luckily my old system is still running, but this one is looking more and more like a very bad purchase decision. Compare the Ryzen x370 to the z270 and 7700K, which has never hung in BIOS (on matter what I played with), or lost all BIOS settings and which worked from Day one, in fact I've only had 1 BIOS update for teh MB in nearly two months.
> 
> Perhaps AMD and Asuse can fix the issues, for now I'm removing everything and hoping that the new Gasket from EKO will arrive some day and I can install it (no eta), in the mean time I'll play with my new 1080 TI and call this a 2,200 dollar mistake to date:
> 
> MB: 260
> CPU: 500 (no better than a 300 model, what a rip off)
> HD, M.2 960EVO: 280
> Water Loop: 400 (yeah that added up fast)
> Case: 90
> RAM: 560
> PW: 180
> 
> At least worst case and I switch to Intel, something seeming more and more likely, I'm only out 750, not that that is affordable, but may be what I get for trying to go AMD, I blame AMD not releasing a stable product, something which must be first and foremost, and Asus for releasing a product they knew was not ready. However then AMD is really at fault, Asus had to ship or loss a customer, and they are trying as can be seen on this board to fix what they can as quickly as possible. Unlike AMD which hs no Windows Driver from Ryzen and a scheduler problem both of which should be resolved before releasing the chip!, or scheduling its release.
> 
> ERIC


I had a bricked board. I;ve had 4 of these now. 1 which bricked. Others are running fine. I've had q codes out the butt as well, but something tells me your doing things you arent 100% sure of in the bios. The bios at it's current state is not the most "let me try to get the most out" time frame. This applies to any new cpu platform launch. I had this for every intel gen new socket. It could be much improved this launch but your expecting way too much too early.


----------



## dD01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dD01*
> 
> I had an issue with my ROG Crosshair VI, started off displaying an "8" Q-Code. Green flashlight "cpu ready" and 2 erros flashlighs "dram" and "cpu" tryed different memory(btw without memory i've got same error) some attempts to replant coler and stuf. Tryed to update bios to 5704 and 0902 - does not help. Any ideas? Thx


Update: So i went to next shop and get new ROG Crosshair VI with default bios 0702 - aaaand it stil returning "8" Q-Code(so much pain) Also i tryed other videocard - nothing. Tomorrow I'll try to get new 1800x and power supply and test again


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dD01*
> 
> Update: So i went to next shop and get new ROG Crosshair VI with default bios 0702 - aaaand it stil returning "8" Q-Code.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also i tryed other videocard - nothing. Tomorrow I'll try to get new 1800x and power supply and test again


I'll repeat this as many times as I have to...

Don't mess around with any other BIOS other than 0902. Use BIOS Flashback if you have to. You may brick your board using anything else.

What cooler are you using?


----------



## jeffdamann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Under load? try using different LLC levels. Im happy with level 3


No the voltage moves up and down almost a full tenth of a volt even when Idle, I will try LLC 3, this is unacceptable, much too huge of a voltage variation to nail down a nice highly OCed stable cool setup.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> Thanks for sharing mate!


No problem







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I thought the recommended on ambient was 1.4v and the upper limit was 1.45v? Per the overclocking guide on the first page.
> 
> Should we be staying below 1.35v?


Official info from AMD on 1700/1700X/1800X is (you will see this info in some reviews in reviewers own words







) :-
Quote:


> As a general guideline: a CPU voltage of 1.35V is acceptable for driving everyday overclocks of the AMD Ryzen processor. Core voltages up to 1.45V are also sustainable, but our models suggest that processor longevity may be affected. Regardless of your voltage, make sure you're using capable cooling to keep temperatures as low as possible.
> 
> While there are never guarantees with overclocking, the majority of users should find that an 8C16T AMD Ryzen processor will achieve 4.2 GHz @ 1.45V of CPU voltage. Advanced and accomplished overclockers trying to push record frequencies may find more headroom by disabling cores and disabling SMT on motherboards that offer the option in the BIOS.


Now the way we are OC'ing, so CPU down clock is via AMD CBS section we are adjusting *registers prior to SMU engaging*, so the SMU thinks that PState should be what we set it as. Now you will see in PDF that Elmor has done in OP and The Stilt's article that "OC mode" is engaged when CPU multiplier goes past it's stock value. In the case of 1800X 36.25x, this would be lower for 1700X and 1700 IMO.

So if we set via AMD CBS multiplier CPU is not going into "OC mode" as SMU believe the multiplier is what it should be from factory







. Next you will note from Elmor's/The Stilt's info :-
Quote:


> - If ratio is set above default (on 1800X = 36.25x), the CPU will enter "OC Mode" and *disable CPU/XFR and any power saving or limitations.*


The limitations for "headroom" are same for 1800X/1700X but not for 1700, my thread in sig section *Precision Boost and XFR info* has the limitations when CPU *not* in "OC mode"







.

When 1700/1700X/1800X *in* "OC mode" no difference for "headroom" from limitations, as those have been removed, it's all then "Silicon Lottery"







. Throttle temp level is same for them as well, 95°C tCTL. We only have the whole "What is real temp thing going on!"







.


----------



## ledati

Quote:


> Sense MI Skew = Enabled and Offset = 272


Running bios version 0902 /w an 1800X @ stock speeds.

These settings fail to affect my temperatures, even when applying them after a CMOS reset. Compared to bios version 0602, I am getting +20~ °C temperature readings. I idle at 45 °C and cap out at 72 °C running Prime95 SmallFTTs.

Also a potential bug report: I messed with the vCore offset setting and my computer became unstable, so I set it back to Auto and it was still unstable (rebooting itself while in Windows). Only hitting the CMOS reset button fixed it for me. I believe setting it back to Auto didn't reset it to whatever the default is, which could be intended but seems counter intuitive.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @muffins
> 
> Have you gotten to 3200 @ 1.2soc and 1.37-1.4 for DDR and DDR Boot? I got you to 3000, you should be able to do 3200!


i just tried it. i set dram boot voltage to 1.35vs, 3200mhz on the ram, and set soc to 1.15v's and it booted







i just wonder if 3200mhz is stable with my kit since it is a 3000mhz kit.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledati*
> 
> Running bios version 0902 /w an 1800X @ stock speeds.
> 
> These settings fail to affect my temperatures, even when applying them after a CMOS reset. Compared to bios version 0602, I am getting +20~ °C temperature readings. I idle at 45 °C and cap out at 72 °C running Prime95 SmallFTTs.
> 
> Also a potential bug report: I messed with the vCore offset setting and my computer became unstable, so I set it back to Auto and it was still unstable (rebooting itself while in Windows). Only hitting the CMOS reset button fixed it for me. I believe setting it back to Auto didn't reset it to whatever the default is, which could be intended but seems counter intuitive.


general rule: always go back to defaults when messing and testing around!


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

looks like the crosshair VI has so many issues lol i might just get a MSI carbon pro XD


----------



## egandt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I had a bricked board. I;ve had 4 of these now. 1 which bricked. Others are running fine. I've had q codes out the butt as well, but something tells me your doing things you arent 100% sure of in the bios. The bios at it's current state is not the most "let me try to get the most out" time frame. This applies to any new cpu platform launch. I had this for every intel gen new socket. It could be much improved this launch but your expecting way too much too early.


Agreed, actuallyy I've only tried things I've seen discussed and explained on this forum, true P-States were odd, but people seem to be using them safely, only one I felt was ricky so far was Memory, but then it works stable (8+ hours of Memtest Pro) at 3200, so that paid off, I was trying to OC the CPU, but only to a reasonable 3900 at 1.3525 volts or so.

Agreed it is early and I'm still waiting, not ready to buy Intel again yet, However OCCT can crash this processor even running stock, that is wrong on so many levels, telling me it is not optimized for the platform says something else is wrong as that should not be required, does Photoshop also need to be "optimized", or 3DS Max? x86/x64 code should run stable on the chip, even under high stress, before it was ever released.

As a side note I sold my AMD stock today, since given this release I do not see an upside for AMD in the short or medium term, so put my money where my mouth is! as for Vega given the 1080 TI, I do not see that as a silver bullet either.

ERIC


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> looks like the crosshair VI has so many issues lol i might just get a MSI carbon pro XD


all boards have issues... there are more CH6 owners, so you will see more posts!
I dont have any issue with this board! its like a rocket!


----------



## The L33t

Fellas,

F4-3200C14D-16GTZ

F4-3600C16D-16GTZ

Being both Samsung B die, is one better than the other on this particular board? One is 10eur cheaper than the other, not significant so what would be the best bet?

Thank you!


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L33tBastard*
> 
> Fellas,
> 
> F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
> 
> F4-3600C16D-16GTZ
> 
> Being both Samsung B die, is one better than the other on this particular board? One is 10eur cheaper than the other, not significant so what would be the best bet?
> 
> Thank you!


14D definitly! and low timings!


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> all boards have issues... there are more CH6 owners, so you will see more posts!
> I dont have any issue with this board! its like a rocket!


i know lol im just playin, i just gotta wait for a restock so i can get the mobo. sick of waiting but id rather have a good mobo and not some cheap $100 paper weight.


----------



## jeffdamann

Finished a 15 min realbench run no problem hopefully I can get this insane voltage drift locked down.


----------



## dD01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dD01*
> 
> I had an issue with my ROG Crosshair VI, started off displaying an "8" Q-Code. Green flashlight "cpu ready" and 2 erros flashlighs "dram" and "cpu" tryed different memory(btw without memory i've got same error) some attempts to replant coler and stuf. Tryed to update bios to 5704 and 0902 - does not help. Any ideas? Thx


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> I'll repeat this as many times as I have to...
> 
> Don't mess around with any other BIOS other than 0902. Use BIOS Flashback if you have to. You may brick your board using anything else.
> 
> What cooler are you using?


Ok ill try to flashback to 0902, thx. Cooler - tried 2 versions, all without custom backplate. Tried even no-cooler start for pressure test - zero changes


----------



## waltercaorle

hi. little problem ... by without electricity, the mb starts 3 times before making the final boot. it happens to you? with simple reboot works well.
bios 0902


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egandt*
> 
> Agreed, actuallyy I've only tried things I've seen discussed and explained on this forum, true P-States were odd, but people seem to be using them safely, only one I felt was ricky so far was Memory, but then it works stable (8+ hours of Memtest Pro) at 3200, so that paid off, I was trying to OC the CPU, but only to a reasonable 3900 at 1.3525 volts or so.
> 
> Agreed it is early and I'm still waiting, not ready to buy Intel again yet, However OCCT can crash this processor even running stock, that is wrong on so many levels, telling me it is not optimized for the platform says something else is wrong as that should not be required, does Photoshop also need to be "optimized", or 3DS Max? x86/x64 code should run stable on the chip, even under high stress, before it was ever released.
> 
> As a side note I sold my AMD stock today, since given this release I do not see an upside for AMD in the short or medium term, so put my money where my mouth is! as for Vega given the 1080 TI, I do not see that as a silver bullet either.
> 
> ERIC


OCCT errors out for me too on either the gigabyte or the c6h and I have 2 different chips in them. Realbench works and aida works for me.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> hi. little problem ... by without electricity, the mb starts 3 times before making the final boot. it happens to you? with simple reboot works well.
> bios 0902


Is your RAM OC'd?


----------



## jeffdamann

So no idea why my voltage is swinging around even at Idle?


----------



## filenotfound

EDIT: nvm figured it out


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> i just tried it. i set dram boot voltage to 1.35vs, 3200mhz on the ram, and set soc to 1.15v's and it booted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just wonder if 3200mhz is stable with my kit since it is a 3000mhz kit.


Nice! So, I've gotten you from what? 2666 to 3200?


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Nice! So, I've gotten you from what? 2666 to 3200?


i just don't understand how i can't get 3000mhz cas 14 with this kit. i can get 3200 with cas 18-16-16-16-36 but can't get cas 14... let alone 16 at 3000. do you think my 3000mhz kit will run stable at 3200 or should i run some mem test? i'm assuming it should run stable since it is samsung and well.. cas 18 lol.


----------



## F3r0x

New guy here. Have been pulling my hair out trying to figure out why my system would freeze every time I tried to boot into Windows setup. Running current bios posted by Elmor.

I kept getting Q code 24 and couldn't find any available information. I noticed in my bios that only 8 of my 16 gb of ram was detected. I removed one module and couldn't get it to post, switched with other module and it boots just fine. I'm now finally installing windows but am not happy to have to RMA a brand new kit of Gskill Trident Z.

System -
Crosshair 6 hero
R7 1700x
Gskill Trident Z Rgb 3000mhz 16gb kit
Samsung 850 evo
WD 1TB Blue
Corsair h100i v2 with Am3 backplate from old 990fx board.
Corsair AX 760w psu
XFX RX 480 8gb


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> hi. little problem ... by without electricity, the mb starts 3 times before making the final boot. it happens to you? with simple reboot works well.
> bios 0902


Cold boot issue..try higher vsoc


----------



## waltercaorle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Is your RAM OC'd?


2666 c14 . full stable


----------



## waltercaorle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Cold boot issue..try higher vsoc


ok...i try


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*
> 
> So no idea why my voltage is swinging around even at Idle?


So llc didn't work ? What's the range it's swinging between?


----------



## jeffdamann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> So llc didn't work ? What's the range it's swinging between?


Between 1.35 and 1.44 at idle.

[Edit]HWinfo said it dropped down to 0.5 at one point.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Official info from AMD on 1700/1700X/1800X is (you will see this info in some reviews in reviewers own words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) :-
> Now the way we are OC'ing, so CPU down clock is via AMD CBS section we are adjusting *registers prior to SMU engaging*, so the SMU thinks that PState should be what we set it as. Now you will see in PDF that Elmor has done in OP and The Stilt's article that "OC mode" is engaged when CPU multiplier goes past it's stock value. In the case of 1800X 36.25x, this would be lower for 1700X and 1700 IMO.
> 
> So if we set via AMD CBS multiplier CPU is not going into "OC mode" as SMU believe the multiplier is what it should be from factory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Next you will note from Elmor's/The Stilt's info :-
> The limitations for "headroom" are same for 1800X/1700X but not for 1700, my thread in sig section *Precision Boost and XFR info* has the limitations when CPU *not* in "OC mode"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> When 1700/1700X/1800X *in* "OC mode" no difference for "headroom" from limitations, as those have been removed, it's all then "Silicon Lottery"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Throttle temp level is same for them as well, 95°C tCTL. We only have the whole "What is real temp thing going on!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm not sure that I am understanding this. Even if the 1700 does not think it is in "OC Mode," what does it change? So far the 1700 has been increasing stability by going up in volts. What is the difference, whether or not being in OC mode, for being at 3.9ghz at 1.4v on a 1700. Both will perform the same no? Assuming we have the cooling capacity of course.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3r0x*
> 
> New guy here. Have been pulling my hair out trying to figure out why my system would freeze every time I tried to boot into Windows setup. Running current bios posted by Elmor.
> 
> I kept getting Q code 24 and couldn't find any available information. I noticed in my bios that only 8 of my 16 gb of ram was detected. I removed one module and couldn't get it to post, switched with other module and it boots just fine. I'm now finally installing windows but am not happy to have to RMA a brand new kit of Gskill Trident Z.
> 
> System -
> Crosshair 6 hero
> R7 1700x
> Gskill Trident Z Rgb 3000mhz 16gb kit
> Samsung 850 evo
> WD 1TB Blue
> Corsair h100i v2 with Am3 backplate from old 990fx board.
> Corsair AX 760w psu
> XFX RX 480 8gb


Q code 24 is normal, don't worry about it. DOA ram is fairly rare but does happen. Alot of people have had to install (if fresh install) several times till they did NOT get an error. Especially if its any version of Win 10 before version 1607 (anniversary update)


----------



## jeffdamann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I'm not sure that I am understanding this. Even if the 1700 does not think it is in "OC Mode," what does it change? So far the 1700 has been increasing stability by going up in volts. What is the difference, whether or not being in OC mode, for being at 3.9ghz at 1.4v on a 1700. Both will perform the same no? Assuming we have the cooling capacity of course.


Im trying to push 4100 on a 1700 at 1.4, but I cant get the voltage to stay stable for the life of me.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*
> 
> Im trying to push 4100 on a 1700 at 1.4, but I cant get the voltage to stay stable for the life of me.


Use Load Line Calibration Level 3 to stabilize volts. I think you'll need a lot more than 1.4 to bench/stress that though.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> 2666 c14 . full stable


There's a dram boot voltage setting in one of the extra menus on the ai tweaker page. you could try setting it.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> i just don't understand how i can't get 3000mhz cas 14 with this kit. i can get 3200 with cas 18-16-16-16-36 but can't get cas 14... let alone 16 at 3000. do you think my 3000mhz kit will run stable at 3200 or should i run some mem test? i'm assuming it should run stable since it is samsung and well.. cas 18 lol.


Not sure. In theory you should be able to do 3000 c14 with enough SOC and DDR volts. But doesn't going to 3200 even at c18 = faster speeds?


----------



## F3r0x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> Q code 24 is normal, don't worry about it. DOA ram is fairly rare but does happen. Alot of people have had to install (if fresh install) several times till they did NOT get an error. Especially if its any version of Win 10 before version 1607 (anniversary update)


When I try to boot with what I believe is bad ram it hangs on the orange led (dram) and I get qcode 0d. Windows is installed. Currently installing drivers provided by Asus.

Any ideas on how to further test my ram? So far only sucess is one 8gb in A2 slot.

I tried upping dram voltage to 1.35v and dram boot voltage to 1.35v and changing timings to Gskill ratings. (16 18 18 38) Changed speed to 2933 and would not post.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Use Load Line Calibration Level 3 to stabilize volts. I think you'll need a lot more than 1.4 to bench/stress that though.


Already told him. And I think also he needs more for 4100...

@jeffdamann
Reset to default and try again. It could be something messed..


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Not sure. In theory you should be able to do 3000 c14 with enough SOC and DDR volts. But doesn't going to 3200 even at c18 = faster speeds?


not sure if cas 18 @ 3200mhz would be any faster than 3000 @ cas 14. maybe slightly. cas 18 is pretty high







just wanting to see what frequency i have to be to run at 14 i tried 2666mhz and it runs fine at cas 14. i'm going to pull out two sticks and try 16gb @ 3000mhz to see if i can get cas 14. i do know elmor earlier left a post stating right now to get 3200mhz @ cas 14 on 4x8 requires 2666mhz ratio with 120mhz on the REFCLK. something i don't even want to try.

edit:
with two sticks @ 3000mhz (2933) @ cas 14 it works fine! so for those interested, gskill's tridents 3000mhz cas 14 16gb kits should work out of the box for the most part. just set dram and dram boot voltage to 1.35v's. i left soc on auto.

edit #2:
the system feels more responsive. like less lag. for example, my mouse, steel series rival 700, prior with 3000mhz cas 18 @ 32gb, when i would press my dpi button to switch to another profile the mouse would "freeze" for a few seconds while switching over. it did so like clock work. now no such freeze happens. i also ran aida64 memory and cache benchmark. granted the cache results might be incorrect, but apparently the memory results are fine. i received 40gb read, 38gb write, and 36gb copy prior and now i'm get 42-42-37gb. latency went down too. from 90ns to 83ns.

edit #3:
even games feel more responsive as well. example, prior battlefield 1 would lag terribly in the server browser. now its far more smooth and less delay.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

they have some mobo's are amazon for the price is $280 vs $245 @ micro center. i guess ill just wait it out lol


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I'm not sure that I am understanding this. Even if the 1700 does not think it is in "OC Mode," what does it change? So far the 1700 has been increasing stability by going up in volts. What is the difference, whether or not being in OC mode, for being at 3.9ghz at 1.4v on a 1700. Both will perform the same no? Assuming we have the cooling capacity of course.


Quote:


> *R7 1700*
> 
> In a heavily-multithreaded "all cores boost" scenario, this user-focused performance tuning permits the 1700 to ramp peak power draw up to its *fused package power limit* of approximately 90W electrical (note: AM4 reference power limit is 128W). Precision Boost and/or XFR will level off at 72.3tCase°C or ~90W of electrical power (whichever comes first).
> 
> *R7 1700X/1800X*
> 
> In a heavily-multithreaded "all cores boost" scenario, this user-focused performance tuning permits the 1700X/1800X to ramp peak power draw up to the AMD Socket AM4 reference limit of 128W. Precision Boost and/or XFR will level off at 60tCase°C or 128W of electrical power (whichever comes first).
> 
> Notes: above is for "out of box" setup, when we up multipler of CPU past x point CPU goes into OC mode, so "headroom" limitations are removed. Regarding tCase°C :-
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> tCaseMax is the actual maximum package temperature, measured from surface center of the IHS.
> This figure is significantly lower (IIRC 71-56°C), as it is an external temperature (a major delta is to be expect).
> 
> 
> 
> Quote extract link.
Click to expand...

OC'ing via AMD CBS keeps CPU in "Normal mode" so above "headroom" limitations apply.


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> they have some mobo's are amazon for the price is $280 vs $245 @ micro center. i guess ill just wait it out lol


Thanks for the tip just snagged the last one, ended up being the same cost for me due to taxes, where as the other seller that actually had them didn't have tax









Now I just have to wait until the 24th to order the CPU *sighs* At least I can do the bios flash to the non bricky version when it gets here lol.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> OC'ing via AMD CBS keeps CPU in "Normal mode" so above "headroom" limitations apply.


Can you interpret that for me? At what volts would "fused package power limit of approximately 90W electrical" be reached?

So far even at 1.373 volts, it doesn't feel like I've reached a ceiling (the headroom). Wouldn't my 1700 @ 3.9ghz perform the same as a 1700x @ 3.9ghz, without being in "O/C Mode?"


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> OC'ing via AMD CBS keeps CPU in "Normal mode" so above "headroom" limitations apply.


Also, The Stilt wrote:
Quote:


> The "OC Mode" is automatically activated when the user raises the base frequency (P0 PState) of the CPU. The SMU indicates the activation of the "OC Mode" by sending "0C" code to the diagnostic display (Port 80) of the motherboard.


See thread.

You've stated that o/cing using P-state will not activate O/C mode. The Stilt seems to be saying that OC mode can be activated by changing the P0 PState frequency (like we've been doing).


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Nevermind, got Linux running. I think it was a display driver issue with my 1070. I unplugged my second display and the live USB booted and installed.


----------



## LuckyImperial

I really wish Asus would give out some information about the water flow header. What sensors is it compatible with? What makes it any different than a regular fan header?

I have a Koolance INS-FM17N sitting here that uses a N.O. Reed switch which about as basic as you can get. Pretty sure it only needs 75mA to read, but I wish I had some more information before I start soldering in resistors and stuff.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> Thanks for the tip just snagged the last one, ended up being the same cost for me due to taxes, where as the other seller that actually had them didn't have tax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to wait until the 24th to order the CPU *sighs* At least I can do the bios flash to the non bricky version when it gets here lol.


np mate! amazon has 1700s as well for around the same price as everything else. if you didnt already check for them.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shalafi*
> 
> I'll just leave this here.


lol.
nice find.
Made me chuckle again.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L33tBastard*
> 
> Fellas,
> 
> F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
> 
> F4-3600C16D-16GTZ
> 
> Being both Samsung B die, is one better than the other on this particular board? One is 10eur cheaper than the other, not significant so what would be the best bet?
> 
> Thank you!


I went with the 3600 C16 kit and am currently at 3219 (100.6MHz BCLK and DDR4-3200 setting) 14-14-14-14-34-2T at 1.351v on my C6H board.

I would definitely recommend the 3600 C16 kit given the choice. The faster kit can always go slower. The slower kit cannot always go faster. Plus, you'll be ready when faster RAM settings are put into the BIOS.


----------



## roybotnik

For some reason my RAM/CPU hates anything much higher than 2800mhz ram speed, but is totally fine with aggressive timings -_-.



132mhz bus clock, 2133 dram ratio, 12-12-12-28. SoC is at 1.15 (1.20 fails dram training more often?). Memory boot voltage at 1.37.

Also holy crap it is freaking annoying when I find a memory setting that passes 15m of realbench stress testing, then fails training on the next reboot and forces me to retry a couple of times. Thanks AMD.


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Increase your vsoc starting with an offset + 0.125v


@majestynl

done.

Will post the result tomorrow after the next cold-start.

Edit: ASUS EPU is enabled btw, is it useful or is it better to disable this option?

And should I fix all the voltage values or is auto just fine?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Can you interpret that for me? At what volts would "fused package power limit of approximately 90W electrical" be reached?
> 
> So far even at 1.373 volts, it doesn't feel like I've reached a ceiling (the headroom). Wouldn't my 1700 @ 3.9ghz perform the same as a 1700x @ 3.9ghz, without being in "O/C Mode?"


No idea, yet to take some power readings from wall plug meter of idle vs load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Also, The Stilt wrote:
> See thread.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The "OC Mode" is automatically activated when the user raises the base frequency (P0 PState) of the CPU. The SMU indicates the activation of the "OC Mode" by sending "0C" code to the diagnostic display (Port 80) of the motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> You've stated that o/cing using P-state will not activate O/C mode. The Stilt seems to be saying that OC mode can be activated by changing the P0 PState frequency (like we've been doing).
Click to expand...

His comment is based on editing base frequency via CPU multiplier. He has confirmed via PM that AMD CBS alters registers prior to SMU engaging, so CPU does not enter "OC mode". Feel free to ask him to confirm







.


----------



## JoN7Shepard

Can anyone here confirm if G. Skill F4-3200C14D-32GTZKW RAM uses Samsung Bs? Thanks!


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoN7Shepard*
> 
> Can anyone here confirm if G. Skill F4-3200C14D-32GTZKW RAM uses Samsung Bs? Thanks!


its samsung chips dual rank.


----------



## Reikoji

Whew... nothing exploded. almost did, but didn't. leaving my ram to run at 2133 (64gb) at altered timings for now.

i'm using the 16x4gb 14-14-14-34 set. tried xmp profile but it tried to brick my board







figures.


----------



## bluej511

Are people still having issues with these boards bricking and what not?

I had to order a new motherboard as my retailer couldn't give me a new Aorus Gaming 5 (no stock and no date on when new stock will be coming in), so i was given store credit and decided to purchase a CH6. Should, if all goes well ship within the next couple days.

Im using Corsair DDR4 3200mhz ver 5.39, not sure if it will work at 3200mhz. My 1700x was stable at 38x and 1.245v, hoping to get the same from the Asus, i was told first thing to do is immediately update the BIOS using ez flash.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Are people still having issues with these boards bricking and what not?
> 
> I had to order a new motherboard as my retailer couldn't give me a new Aorus Gaming 5 (no stock and no date on when new stock will be coming in), so i was given store credit and decided to purchase a CH6. Should, if all goes well ship within the next couple days.
> 
> Im using Corsair DDR4 3200mhz ver 5.39, not sure if it will work at 3200mhz. My 1700x was stable at 38x and 1.245v, hoping to get the same from the Asus, i was told first thing to do is immediately update the BIOS using ez flash.


2 I have are fine since bios flash. 1 never had an issue. Doesn't mean the gigabyte isn't there to be taking a spot at any moment through.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Are people still having issues with these boards bricking and what not?
> 
> I had to order a new motherboard as my retailer couldn't give me a new Aorus Gaming 5 (no stock and no date on when new stock will be coming in), so i was given store credit and decided to purchase a CH6. Should, if all goes well ship within the next couple days.
> 
> Im using Corsair DDR4 3200mhz ver 5.39, not sure if it will work at 3200mhz. My 1700x was stable at 38x and 1.245v, hoping to get the same from the Asus, i was told first thing to do is immediately update the BIOS using ez flash.


Quote:


> immediately update


yup! first thing to do on first boot is to update to 0902. no new bricking issues have emerged since 0902 so it seems to have fixed it. you might have troubles with the corsair kit at anything higher than 2933(3000)mhz if its 2x8gb 16gb kit. even 2933mhz might be a struggle at first. 2x16gb 32gb kit best luck will be 2666mhz.


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*
> 
> Im trying to push 4100 on a 1700 at 1.4, but I cant get the voltage to stay stable for the life of me.


Volts arent going to do it. For my 4.2Ghz Runs I needed to bring the temps down to 5-10C. At that temp i could run 1.4v in the bios without a problem


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Are people still having issues with these boards bricking and what not?
> 
> I had to order a new motherboard as my retailer couldn't give me a new Aorus Gaming 5 (no stock and no date on when new stock will be coming in), so i was given store credit and decided to purchase a CH6. Should, if all goes well ship within the next couple days.
> 
> Im using Corsair DDR4 3200mhz ver 5.39, not sure if it will work at 3200mhz. My 1700x was stable at 38x and 1.245v, hoping to get the same from the Asus, i was told first thing to do is immediately update the BIOS using ez flash.


You can even use bios flashback to update to 0902 before you even install the CPU and memory, which is what I intend to do when my Crosshair 6 Hero arrives.


----------



## kbios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> OC'ing via AMD CBS keeps CPU in "Normal mode" so above "headroom" limitations apply.


Does this mean that precision boost and xfr keep working when overclocking via cbs? If so, what frequency do they reach? Thanks


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> 2 I have are fine since bios flash. 1 never had an issue. Doesn't mean the gigabyte isn't there to be taking a spot at any moment through.


I'm just hoping my ekwb backplate/rubber/blah blah doesnt give me issues with this board. I think my fix is the solve to the problem. I will post it in here though if anyone is interested with some detail.

Excuse the phone pics best i could do. Lets take a look at picture number 1. Spring gets caught in the bracket, if you try to push UP (ie if its pressing down on the cpu, the cpu would technically be pushing against the block making the springs compress upwards), with the spring stuck in there and at an awkward angle it makes it MUCH harder to push against the spring.









Now lets take a look at my "fix" (which is how ive been using my waterblock for the past year actually because the spring noise was annoying), notice with the 4mm wash how the spring sits MUCH flatter and when prying it up with my fingers it actually pushes up MUCH easier then without the washer. I tested this as some people were having issues. On my Aorus i left the center rubber piece alone (ek didnt send me a full am4 rubber gasket so i just used the center from am3) and took my waterblock off 3-4x and it posted every single time without skipping a beat.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> yup! first thing to do on first boot is to update to 0902. no new bricking issues have emerged since 0902 so it seems to have fixed it. you might have troubles with the corsair kit at anything higher than 2933(3000)mhz if its 2x8gb 16gb kit. even 2933mhz might be a struggle at first. 2x16gb 32gb kit best luck will be 2666mhz.


Ran at 2666mhz at 1.2 on the aorus 5 when everything was set to advanced manual, honestly if it gets 2666 on the Asus idc provided the board doesnt die after 4 days (still unsure why mine just randomly died either)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> You can even use bios flashback to update to 0902 before you even install the CPU and memory, which is what I intend to do when my Crosshair 6 Hero arrives.


Seems a bit risky to me but i have no idea, i have always done BIOS updates thru the BIOS and have never had an issue, i even went back and forth on my gigabyte a couple times between BIOSes and didn't have any problems (might be why it eventually died but idk.

P.S. If anyone is having issues with their ekwb and wants to give it a try and see if it helps for them would be super helpful. This is how i installed it first go when getting my am4 installed and had no problems.


----------



## The-Beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Can you interpret that for me? At what volts would "fused package power limit of approximately 90W electrical" be reached?
> 
> So far even at 1.373 volts, it doesn't feel like I've reached a ceiling (the headroom). Wouldn't my 1700 @ 3.9ghz perform the same as a 1700x @ 3.9ghz, without being in "O/C Mode?"
> 
> 
> 
> No idea, yet to take some power readings from wall plug meter of idle vs load.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Also, The Stilt wrote:
> See thread.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The "OC Mode" is automatically activated when the user raises the base frequency (P0 PState) of the CPU. The SMU indicates the activation of the "OC Mode" by sending "0C" code to the diagnostic display (Port 80) of the motherboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've stated that o/cing using P-state will not activate O/C mode. The Stilt seems to be saying that OC mode can be activated by changing the P0 PState frequency (like we've been doing).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His comment is based on editing base frequency via CPU multiplier. He has confirmed via PM that AMD CBS alters registers prior to SMU engaging, so CPU does not enter "OC mode". Feel free to ask him to confirm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

That's weird stuff.


----------



## goncalossilva

I see everyone talking about the F4-3200C14D and the F4-3200C16D being Samsung... so what about the F4-3200C15D?

Particularly, I have the F4-3200C15D-32GTZ and I was wondering if there's any hope of running these at 3200 someday (currently at 2666 after a few tries).


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> not sure if cas 18 @ 3200mhz would be any faster than 3000 @ cas 14. maybe slightly. cas 18 is pretty high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just wanting to see what frequency i have to be to run at 14 i tried 2666mhz and it runs fine at cas 14. i'm going to pull out two sticks and try 16gb @ 3000mhz to see if i can get cas 14. i do know elmor earlier left a post stating right now to get 3200mhz @ cas 14 on 4x8 requires 2666mhz ratio with 120mhz on the REFCLK. something i don't even want to try.
> 
> edit:
> with two sticks @ 3000mhz (2933) @ cas 14 it works fine! so for those interested, gskill's tridents 3000mhz cas 14 16gb kits should work out of the box for the most part. just set dram and dram boot voltage to 1.35v's. i left soc on auto.
> 
> edit #2:
> the system feels more responsive. like less lag. for example, my mouse, steel series rival 700, prior with 3000mhz cas 18 @ 32gb, when i would press my dpi button to switch to another profile the mouse would "freeze" for a few seconds while switching over. it did so like clock work. now no such freeze happens. i also ran aida64 memory and cache benchmark. granted the cache results might be incorrect, but apparently the memory results are fine. i received 40gb read, 38gb write, and 36gb copy prior and now i'm get 42-42-37gb. latency went down too. from 90ns to 83ns.
> 
> edit #3:
> even games feel more responsive as well. example, prior battlefield 1 would lag terribly in the server browser. now its far more smooth and less delay.


Here is a CAS latency chart in ns so you can compare. Link: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CAS_latency


----------



## hotbrass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> You can even use bios flashback to update to 0902 before you even install the CPU and memory, which is what I intend to do when my Crosshair 6 Hero arrives.


I dont have my mobo yet, waiting on Amazon. Ugh!

But I want to be prepared.

Where do I find 0902 and how do I use bios flashback without ram or cpu?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I'm just hoping my ekwb backplate/rubber/blah blah doesnt give me issues with this board. I think my fix is the solve to the problem. I will post it in here though if anyone is interested with some detail.
> 
> Excuse the phone pics best i could do. Lets take a look at picture number 1. Spring gets caught in the bracket, if you try to push UP (ie if its pressing down on the cpu, the cpu would technically be pushing against the block making the springs compress upwards), with the spring stuck in there and at an awkward angle it makes it MUCH harder to push against the spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now lets take a look at my "fix" (which is how ive been using my waterblock for the past year actually because the spring noise was annoying), notice with the 4mm wash how the spring sits MUCH flatter and when prying it up with my fingers it actually pushes up MUCH easier then without the washer. I tested this as some people were having issues. On my Aorus i left the center rubber piece alone (ek didnt send me a full am4 rubber gasket so i just used the center from am3) and took my waterblock off 3-4x and it posted every single time without skipping a beat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran at 2666mhz at 1.2 on the aorus 5 when everything was set to advanced manual, honestly if it gets 2666 on the Asus idc provided the board doesnt die after 4 days (still unsure why mine just randomly died either)


I have a washer before the screw goes onto the motherobard like your post. That's how the block manual suggest it to be, to begin with.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotbrass*
> 
> I dont have my mobo yet, waiting on Amazon. Ugh!
> 
> But I want to be prepared.
> 
> Where do I find 0902 and how do I use bios flashback without ram or cpu?


Same. Pre-Ordered Feb. 24th. lol. Apparently that was pointless however.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I have a washer before the screw goes onto the motherobard like your post. That's how the block manual suggest it to be, to begin with.


Nyc its missing in the first pic i didnt notice. Look in the second pic UNDER the spring between the spring and bracket not the backplate and mobo i have a washer there as well keeps the spring from going into the bracket. See it?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Nyc its missing in the first pic i didnt notice. Look in the second pic UNDER the spring between the spring and bracket not the backplate and mobo i have a washer there as well keeps the spring from going into the bracket. See it?


I see it now. Hmm. I think not over tightening would result in the same.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I see it now. Hmm. I think not over tightening would result in the same.


It could BUT if the spring is caught in there would still cause the same problem. This is how i ran my 4690k bare die and had zero issues, took it on and off 3x on my aorus 5 and no issues, its the only difference between my install and every other ekwb am4 install ive seen. The spring is what dictates the pressure, the rubber gasket under the mobo wont mean anything, im guessing people changing em and removing em isnt fixng it but the spring not getting caught might be. You can replace the gasket with the factory white sheet on the stock backplate and put it on the ekwb one but if the spring still gets caught it will be an issue. Try it on a spare backplate and mounting bracket and youll notice how hard the spring pressure is without a washer.

This is as far as my engineering mind tales me. The new error proof screws from ek look like the spring is wider at the bottom and not get caught i havent tried em yet. If you think about it; does make sense why people are having issues and ive had zero, i even checked my TIM spread and it honestly was PERFECT, thin spread flat out spread evenly. I do also criss cross tighten pattern the block down evenly so idk. I seem to be the only one whose had it work right away lol


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotbrass*
> 
> I dont have my mobo yet, waiting on Amazon. Ugh!
> 
> But I want to be prepared.
> 
> Where do I find 0902 and how do I use bios flashback without ram or cpu?


Well... you probably cant. But you dont have to worry about your board bricking the first time you start it (unless there was already something wrong with it before it got to you). First thing you'll do is go into bios, change the CPU SOC voltage down to a manual 0.85-.095, save and reset, enter bios again then use the ASUS EZ Flash utility from there. Don't touch anything else til you do all that.

Just have to save the 0902 bios file onto one of your HDD's or a flash drive of sorts before you take your PC apart and you'll be good to start it up without brick.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Well... you probably cant. But you dont have to worry about your board bricking the first time you start it (unless there was already something wrong with it before it got to you). First thing you'll do is go into bios, then use the ASUS EZ Flash utility from there.
> 
> Just have to save the 0902 bios file onto one of your HDD's or a flash drive of sorts before you take your PC apart and you'll be good.


You can, no need to have cpu or mem installed, just power to board, plug usb in with the new bios.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVvHwq3syqI


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> You can, no need to have cpu or mem installed, just power to board, plug usb in with the new bios.


never tried that before







but, it will be fine either way.


----------



## muffins

so after running a few more benchmarks with aida64, i can pretty much say there isn't much of a difference between 2666mhz cas 14 and 3000mhz cas 18 in terms of bandwidth.
Quote:


> cas 18 3000mhz:
> read: 40gb
> writes: 38gb
> copy: 36gb
> 91ns
> 
> cas 18 3200mhz:
> read: 42gb
> writes: 39gb
> copy: 37gb
> 90ns
> 
> cas 14 2666mhz:
> read: 39gb
> writes: 38gb
> copy: 37gb
> 87ns
> 
> cas 14 3000mhz:
> read: 42gb
> writes: 42gb
> copy: 37gb
> 81ns


even 3200mhz @ cas 18 isn't THAT big of a lead over 2666mhz cas 14. latency 2666mhz cas 14 is superior it not only having a slightly lower latency, 87ns vs 91ns, but the system feels snappier like i described earlier. so if you need 32gb hands down just run it at 2666mhz cas 14 or lower cas if you can. running a 16gb kit, 3000mhz cas 14 is the sweet spot. 3200mhz cas 14 even better.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3r0x*
> 
> New guy here. Have been pulling my hair out trying to figure out why my system would freeze every time I tried to boot into Windows setup. Running current bios posted by Elmor.
> 
> I kept getting Q code 24 and couldn't find any available information. I noticed in my bios that only 8 of my 16 gb of ram was detected. I removed one module and couldn't get it to post, switched with other module and it boots just fine. I'm now finally installing windows but am not happy to have to RMA a brand new kit of Gskill Trident Z.
> 
> System -
> Crosshair 6 hero
> R7 1700x
> Gskill Trident Z Rgb 3000mhz 16gb kit
> Samsung 850 evo
> WD 1TB Blue
> Corsair h100i v2 with Am3 backplate from old 990fx board.
> Corsair AX 760w psu
> XFX RX 480 8gb


Try putting it in again. I have trident zs and I had the issue of it not being detected. The ram slots tend to be very picky about how the sticks go in.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> so after running a few more benchmarks with aida64, i can pretty much say there isn't much of a difference between 2666mhz cas 14 and 3000mhz cas 18 in terms of bandwidth.
> even 3200mhz @ cas 18 isn't THAT big of a lead over 2666mhz cas 14. latency 2666mhz cas 14 is superior it not only having a slightly lower latency, 87ns vs 91ns, but the system feels snappier like i described earlier. so if you need 32gb hands down just run it at 2666mhz cas 14 or lower cas if you can. running a 16gb kit, 3000mhz cas 14 is the sweet spot. 3200mhz cas 14 even better.


edit:
you know with these single rank samsung chips we might be able to pull off cas 12 2666mhz with 32gb kits. which would really help close the gap with cas 14 3000mhz 16gb kits but for now, i'm tired and done enough guinea pig stuff tonight.

edit:
screw it i'm gonna try.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No idea, yet to take some power readings from wall plug meter of idle vs load.
> His comment is based on editing base frequency via CPU multiplier. He has confirmed via PM that AMD CBS alters registers prior to SMU engaging, so CPU does not enter "OC mode". Feel free to ask him to confirm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That is so odd, because then the voltage should also remain stable (when in full use) if we don't do any offset right? If i boot up at stock 3.0ghz, the max Vcore changes (1.09 to 1.18) when I boot up with 3.8ghz. [nothing else was changed.0 If it was true that it was not in overclock mode, then the voltage shouldn't change at all during use no?


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> I am convinced that the Ryzen + Titan XP 1080p reduced gaming performance is being caused by a bottleneck somewhere in the Data Fabric in the SOC. As the titan level framerate gaming graphics traffic that is being processed and then sent to the PCIe controller to be delivered to the GPU is having to deal with contention issues with CPU to Memory controller traffic and Thread switching traffic, disk IO traffic and everything else that the DF is dealing with.
> 
> The performance without a gaming load does not seem to have issues and it explains the lower frame rates in Titan XP1080p, SMT's extra threads will also increase memory IO traffic adding to DF bandwidth contention and further and reducing performance. Thread switching is reliant on the DF as well.
> 
> In 2015 AMD said in a Fudzilla article that the Data Fabric had 100GBs bandwidth with low latency, 100ns memory latency suggests that maybe something is not tuned for best latency performance and the drop off when the PCIe bus is loaded up also suggests that the Data Fabric performance may drop off exponentially as shared load reaches a particular level, not unlike an unmanaged CSMA/CD network segment
> 
> I am theorizing here but I am thinking that in an attempt to maintain the 95W/65W power budgets, AMD have specified some voltages that reduce the absolute maximum bandwidth/capacity to stay within a power budget. Their thought process being that even a Titan XP cannot use all 15GBs of a x16 PCie 3.0 connection and no-one would use that at 1080p anyway, so no-one will miss it if it is not available due to the reduced voltage levels.
> 
> My assumption here is from Intel experience but would the SOC voltage or possibly also the CPU PLL be the voltages to look at to tune the Fabric communications? Has anyone in the lab ever looked at them or other IO related voltages from that perspective?


Guys, I'm also interested in this topic *gtbtk* brought up a couple of pages back. Any thoughts about it?


----------



## hughjazz44

I see that 0902 is now the ONLY and OFFICIAL BIOS on the Asus website. Is the version on their website any different than the one that was offered here on this forum?


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> I see that 0902 is now the ONLY and OFFICIAL BIOS on the Asus website. Is the version on their website any different than the one that was offered here on this forum?


We've been told it's exactly the same version.


----------



## Reikoji

its the same version. They were just really slow in updating the official support page.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> its the same version. They were just really slow in updating the official support page.


hamsters can only move so fast. many are probably to busy playing sudoku with motherboards.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> hamsters can only move so fast. many are probably to busy playing sudoku with motherboards.


1st, LOL @ sudoku (again)
2nd, I think its less that Asus is slow, and more that we are lucky to have Raja and elmor here with us.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> 1st, LOL @ sudoku (again)
> 2nd, I think its less that Asus is slow, and more that we are lucky to have Raja and elmor here with us.


elmor is pretty fast for the hamsterish / mouse creature he is.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> elmor is pretty fast for the hamsterish / mouse creature he is.


Its some sort of Fumofu


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Its some sort of Fumofu


_googles fumofu...._ one of the results is this. well that escalated quickly. gotta remember to keep a lookout now for strange pony creatures at night.


----------



## pankomputerek

FYI - I have made Archive of older BIOSes if you have issues with new one: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B31CKpDcvcX7ZEl0UkJTemNzVzQ


----------



## finalheaven

@muffins

K, I moved to 16gb 3200 14-14-14-34 for now. Hopefully, CH6 will support 32gb (4x8gb) 14-14-14-34 in the future.

According to https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/03/14/tips-for-building-a-better-amd-ryzen-system it looks like memory vendors are validating 4x8gb 3200 sticks now anyways.

My only question is whether to stick with 3.8ghz full time or 3.9ghz. 3.9ghz requires quite a bit more voltage stability wise. Over 0.1v more actually...


----------



## pankomputerek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> I see that 0902 is now the ONLY and OFFICIAL BIOS on the Asus website. Is the version on their website any different than the one that was offered here on this forum?


Checked hash; same version.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pankomputerek*
> 
> FYI - I have made Archive of older BIOSes if you have issues with new one: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B31CKpDcvcX7ZEl0UkJTemNzVzQ


I will say thank you! I'm certain plenty of others are thinking it.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> My only question is whether to stick with 3.8ghz full time or 3.9ghz. 3.9ghz requires quite a bit more voltage stability wise. Over 0.1v more actually...


The extra performance from that 100MHz probably isn't worth the extra .1v in wear and tear.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @muffins
> 
> K, I moved to 16gb 3200 14-14-14-34 for now. Hopefully, CH6 will support 32gb (4x8gb) 14-14-14-34 in the future.
> 
> According to https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/03/14/tips-for-building-a-better-amd-ryzen-system it looks like memory vendors are validating 4x8gb 3200 sticks now anyways.
> 
> My only question is whether to stick with 3.8ghz full time or 3.9ghz. 3.9ghz requires quite a bit more voltage stability wise. Over 0.1v more actually...


yeah cas 14 3200 16gb is well worth it over 32gb unless you absolutely need 32gb but in case you do, cas 14 2666mhz isn't THAT bad. i'm keeping 16gb 3000mhz cas 14 myself until 32gb with 4x8 gets more ironed out.

i would keep 3.8ghz. honestly for a 1700 3.8ghz its phenomenal overclock. i'm keeping xfr / performance boost off for a similar reason. 1.45+v's might be safe with xfr but it keeps pegging back and forth causing my fans to speed up and slow down constantly because just the slightest thing causes a core to boost to 4.1ghz and ramp up temps... just sitting idle. balance is slightly better but if i'm using my machine for regular tasks like web browsing its no different than high performance. and not to forget the balance performance regression in games. pretty much with xfr on my 1800x idles at 1.45+v's. i've seen it hit 1.5v's frequently for 4.1ghz.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> OC'ing via AMD CBS keeps CPU in "Normal mode" so above "headroom" limitations apply.


Uh, we know this, that's why we've been using it. Did I miss a major part of a discussion?


----------



## Praetorr

I apologize if this has been covered, but:

Can I safely assume that any Hero bought from this point will come with this 0902 "safe" bios out of the box?

I would have to think Asus wouldn't sell additional boards with a known severely faulty bios.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> I apologize if this has been covered, but:
> 
> Can I safely assume that any Hero bought from this point will come with this 0902 "safe" bios out of the box?
> 
> I would have to think Asus wouldn't sell additional boards with a known severely faulty bios.


you have a better chance getting a board with 0902 if its from a retailer that's been out of stock since march 02 and finally got them back in stock on march 27th. but right now? eh good chance getting one with an older bios. the previous bios are not initial dangerous. if you keep defaults, and most importantly, update to 0902 as soon as you can, you will have no issues. but once you go in and start changing ram settings with the older bioses you run the chance of your board committing _seppuku_


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> you have a better chance getting a board with 0902 if its from a retailer that's been out of stock since march 02 and finally got them back in stock on march 27th. but right now? eh good chance getting one with an older bios. the previous bios are not initial dangerous. if you keep defaults, and most importantly, update to 0902 as soon as you can, you will have no issues. but once you go in and start changing ram settings with the older bioses you run the chance of your board committing _seppuku_


He meant "committing Sudoku" ;-)


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> OC'ing via AMD CBS keeps CPU in "Normal mode" so above "headroom" limitations apply.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> His comment is based on editing base frequency via CPU multiplier. He has confirmed via PM that AMD CBS alters registers prior to SMU engaging, so CPU does not enter "OC mode". Feel free to ask him to confirm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Uh, we know this, that's why we've been using it. Did I miss a major part of a discussion?


@kundica It does not. Altering AMD CBS enables overclock mode. It doesn't matter though because downclocking and downvolting works. There is just no headroom/ceiling we have to worry about with 1700.

@gupsterg As you suggested, I have confirmed via PM that starting with bios 0902, altering AMD CBS does engage OC mode.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @kundica It does not. Altering AMD CBS enables overclock mode. It doesn't matter though because downclocking and downvolting works. There is just no headroom/ceiling we have to worry about with 1700.


Then I'm confused.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> Guys, I'm also interested in this topic *gtbtk* brought up a couple of pages back. Any thoughts about it?


Voltages don't really play a role in scheduling per se - not in the implied way. Wouldn't think about it too much.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Then I'm confused.


There is a package power limit of approximately 90W on the 1700 in standard mode. However, in overclock mode that power limit disappears (although there is a upper thermal limit that'll throttle you).

Basically, the question was whether changing P0 P-State engaged overclock mode, or did only a manual change of multiplier engage overclock mode. In 0902, changing the P0 P-State enables overclock mode so there is no package power limit of 90W. This can also be seen through HWiNFO under CPU, where it tells you the total CPU package power. If you overclocked, it will pass the 90W limit quite easily. Nothing else changes though. If you overclock through P-State, you still get the downclocking and downvolting benefits.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> There is a package power limit of approximately 90W on the 1700 in standard mode. However, in overclock mode that power limit disappears (although there is a upper thermal limit that'll throttle you).
> 
> Basically, the question was whether changing P0 P-State engaged overclock mode, or did only a manual change of multiplier engage overclock mode. In 0902, changing the P0 P-State enables overclock mode so there is no package power limit of 90W. This can also be seen through HWiNFO under CPU, where it tells you the total CPU package power. If you overclocked, it will pass the 90W limit quite easily. Nothing else changes though. If you overclock through P-State, you still get the downclocking and downvolting benefits.


Thanks for the explanation. I can see why that'd be important to 1700 owners.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoffster1*
> 
> Which bios settings are you using for that please ? Tried to replicate but ended up with qcode 54 after several automatic power cycles


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> I would love to know the settings you used, have had no such luck myself... I tried 120mhz BCLK with the 2666 divider and it didn't work for me. What SoC and DDR voltage are you using? What about PLL, boot voltage, etc? Any other tricks? Thanks


0902 BIOS profile here

3300CL14.zip 1k .zip file


Know that this should be considered a best case scenario and results depend on your CPU, memory and motherboard. Worst case should be 3000 but many should be able to reach at least 3200.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> I have a question regarding the SOC voltage with bios 0902 I believe the recommendation is not to exceed 1.2 volts. Is this a permanent limitation due to the nature of the controller chip? or is it the play it safe limit until further bios revisions? Or is this the actual AMD Specification limit for the SOC?


It's our recommendation on C6H until further notice as of 0902 BIOS, it's causing issues on some of our boards but other models and brands are probably OK.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> [email protected] & elmor - got one question.... on stock bios 0702 i was able to run mine chio at 4.0ghz 1.35 Vcore + 2930 mhz RAM,and now with bios 0902 ican't pass 3,8 ghz and on memory 2666mhz.can u tell me why is it's like that?thanks!


Because we're not able to dynamically change these situation we have to settle for "best overall" values, which might cripple memory overclocking for certain systems. Most likely we'll be able to do this in the future. There shouldn't be any decrease in CPU frequency however.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MigM16*
> 
> what problems did u have i was getting code 0D i tryed to go to bios 5803 and woould just get updating bios so i went back to 902 same code 0D then i tried 702 and now pc power does nothing


RMA time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> I have similar issues but really you shouldn't complain as this is just stuff that happens with new platforms - doesn't matter if AMD or Intel
> 
> It will be ironed out
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Maybe you / Asus can do some testing if the temp in the 902 BIOS is the actual temp or if it includes the offset - maybe a BIOS function to turn offset on/off would be kinda nice (No I don't mean entering a SenseMI offset value somewhere - just a simple on/off)
> 
> My personal feeling is that 902 accounts for some of the offset but no all as I would expect real idle temps of less than 40C and now its above 40C no matter what


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Anyone know how this compares to the stock reading. I know they said for it be like stock behavior. However, my temps are lower with this 0902 bios even with the 272


The Tctl value is read directly from the CPU so we can't add an offset (except for possibly in our own software). We tried to tweak it with the Sense MI skew but ended up getting a bit extreme results on some CPUs. I believe the most accurate you'll get at this point is to rely on the motherboard CPU sensor. Note that it's a bit slow to detect changes, but for prolonged loads it should be quite accurate.



You can even revert back to full AMD defaults by setting Sense MI skew = Disabled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Hi @all fellow C6H owners. I've updated to the latest BIOS of 0902 recently. Now I got a double-start issue, so to say. The PC starts after I push the powerbutton then after 1-2 seconds it turns itself off and restarts immediately and then it boots itself up completely. I had this issue before with the beta bios of 0504 and received my board with the version of 0702.
> 
> This double-start issue only occurcs when the PC was shutted down and there was no current anymore (when I'm going to bed I pull the plug from the wall socket).
> 
> I've known this issue from my ASRock 890GX Pro 3 before, this was fixed with a BIOS update. So will this issue with the C6H be tackled in time or is there any kind of solution for it yet?
> 
> Thx in advance.
> 
> P.S. Chatted with ASUS-Germany about it and they said it is a BIOS issue but the new BIOS doesn't fix it. Tried multiple settings like fast boot disabled etc. none of it seems to help.
> The issue re-occurs sometimes on the next day as I start up the machine from a cold-start. (as mentioned above I pull the plug out of the wall socket when the PC is off)
> 
> Edit: PSU is the Dark Power Pro 11 1000W from be quiet! and the CPU is a RyZen 1800X @stock clocks. RAM: G.Skill F4-3200C16D-32GVKA @2666 MHz thx to the new BIOS but the issue also occurs with stock clocks of 2133 MHz.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> hi. little problem ... by without electricity, the mb starts 3 times before making the final boot. it happens to you? with simple reboot works well.
> bios 0902


Does the board power down in between? Which is the POST code shown at this point?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceGorilla47*
> 
> Running now @ 3333 CL14 with a BLCK of 125
> 
> Had to adjust the SOC Voltage to 1V tho, 0.95V would not do it
> 
> Anything above 3333 MHz will not boot or load Windows even at 3400CL18 with a SOC Voltage 1.2V


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*
> 
> Edit: Well crap validating at over 4.0 on the 1700 with low Vcore was super easy....
> 
> 4025mhz 1700 1.33v
> 
> allright lets see if this is anywhere near stable and push it farther.


Very nice







You might now want to look into the "memory holes". Up to 3350 should be ok, then 3466 works, and 3550+. Between those ranges it's difficult to get memory to work (ranges can vary a bit depending on your CPU).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egandt*
> 
> About ready to throw in the towel here, I just spent two hours simply trying to boot the System, this is after it worked for 6 hours running ROG Realbench and HandBreak (at the same time) without issue, using P-States. then I restarted the system, only to find it does not boot, I can get to BIOS if I clear it enough times, but even simply clicking "Load Optimized Defaults" and rebooting results in an error and no boot. Now I have a KeyBoard and Mouse (that is it for USB) and an old AMD 5750 Video card, it continually hangs with Error 97 (now in the real world I'll need many more USB devices attached), if I remove the Keyboard and mouse I get Error 25 or 37.
> 
> 97 is Console Output Device, not sure if that is USB, but as removing any USB devices resolves it I'm guessing it is, not that changing which ports I use does nothing to resolve 97, only physically removing them fixes this.
> 25 is magic as it does not even appear in the manual, so I guess is the you are scr*wed code, I definitely feel this way.
> 37: Post Memory System Agent Initialization, not sure what that is.
> 
> Holding the Power button will eventually result in an 08, yeah thats bad, but you only get it when you try to reboot and that fails to do anything, and I can always get to BIOS given enough effort, and clear BIOS hard power off, repeat steps.
> 
> Simply put AMD and Asus should never have released the MB in this state, I've likely spent over 40 hours in the last 8 days trying to get it stable or simply to boot, and almost bricked it once (on 5803 which was Beta so not upset about that), and now can not even get it past BIOS, no matter the options I chose.
> 
> Luckily my old system is still running, but this one is looking more and more like a very bad purchase decision. Compare the Ryzen x370 to the z270 and 7700K, which has never hung in BIOS (on matter what I played with), or lost all BIOS settings and which worked from Day one, in fact I've only had 1 BIOS update for teh MB in nearly two months.
> 
> Perhaps AMD and Asuse can fix the issues, for now I'm removing everything and hoping that the new Gasket from EKO will arrive some day and I can install it (no eta), in the mean time I'll play with my new 1080 TI and call this a 2,200 dollar mistake to date:
> 
> MB: 260
> CPU: 500 (no better than a 300 model, what a rip off)
> HD, M.2 960EVO: 280
> Water Loop: 400 (yeah that added up fast)
> Case: 90
> RAM: 560
> PW: 180
> 
> At least worst case and I switch to Intel, something seeming more and more likely, I'm only out 750, not that that is affordable, but may be what I get for trying to go AMD, I blame AMD not releasing a stable product, something which must be first and foremost, and Asus for releasing a product they knew was not ready. However then AMD is really at fault, Asus had to ship or loss a customer, and they are trying as can be seen on this board to fix what they can as quickly as possible. Unlike AMD which hs no Windows Driver from Ryzen and a scheduler problem both of which should be resolved before releasing the chip!, or scheduling its release.
> 
> P-States really do work when they work, dropped my Idle power draw from 200 to 75 watts (still high, but acceptable).
> 
> ERIC


Am I assuming correctly that you're still using the first rubber gasket provided by EK? You need to get rid of that or isolate it somehow.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*
> 
> No the voltage moves up and down almost a full tenth of a volt even when Idle, I will try LLC 3, this is unacceptable, much too huge of a voltage variation to nail down a nice highly OCed stable cool setup.


The reading is not that accurate, the voltage is not actually fluctuating that much. You need to measure using DMM to get accurate results.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> OC'ing via AMD CBS keeps CPU in "Normal mode" so above "headroom" limitations apply.


Setting the ratio through AMD CBS still enables "OC Mode" if it's set above default.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> For some reason my RAM/CPU hates anything much higher than 2800mhz ram speed, but is totally fine with aggressive timings -_-.
> 
> 132mhz bus clock, 2133 dram ratio, 12-12-12-28. SoC is at 1.15 (1.20 fails dram training more often?). Memory boot voltage at 1.37.
> 
> Also holy crap it is freaking annoying when I find a memory setting that passes 15m of realbench stress testing, then fails training on the next reboot and forces me to retry a couple of times. Thanks AMD.


What if you try 2400 or 2666 DRAM Ratios? I'm assuming you're on 0902 BIOS. You can try the profile above.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @muffins
> 
> K, I moved to 16gb 3200 14-14-14-34 for now. Hopefully, CH6 will support 32gb (4x8gb) 14-14-14-34 in the future.
> 
> According to https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/03/14/tips-for-building-a-better-amd-ryzen-system it looks like memory vendors are validating 4x8gb 3200 sticks now anyways.
> 
> My only question is whether to stick with 3.8ghz full time or 3.9ghz. 3.9ghz requires quite a bit more voltage stability wise. Over 0.1v more actually...


Current support for 4x8GB Samsung B is up to 3000 using the 2666 DRAM Ratio. I don't really trust that source validating 3200 on a board without clock gen.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Current support for 4x8GB Samsung B is up to 3000 using the 2666 DRAM Ratio. I don't really trust that source validating 3200 on a board without clock gen.


Are you stating that overall support (without use of BLCK/clock gen) for 4x8gb 3200 is unlikely even in the future?

If so, I don't mind at all, but I want to know so I can sell my other two sticks (2x8gb) which works at DDR4-3200 14-14-14-34 on CH6.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Are you stating that overall support (without use of BLCK/clock gen) for 4x8gb 3200 is unlikely even in the future?
> 
> If so, I don't mind at all, but I want to know so I can sell my other two sticks (2x8gb) which works at DDR4-3200 14-14-14-34 on CH6.


No, I said current support. It will most likely be improved in the future.


----------



## orlfman

hey elmor, i noticed you're using run memtest 2.7, but i can only find version 2.5. is 2.7 some special hidden version lol?


----------



## CwStrife

Elmor,

So you are saying since the CPU temp sensor is all over the place that we can alternatively use the motherboard temp sensor to give us an idea... but what does the motherboard sensor read off exactly? It's under the socket seat correct?

God I hope someone fixes this it is really stupid and annoying. What was AMD thinking.....


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> hey elmor, i noticed you're using run memtest 2.7, but i can only find version 2.5. is 2.7 some special hidden version lol?


Not sure, just something we're using internally.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Elmor,
> 
> So you are saying since the CPU temp sensor is all over the place that we can alternatively use the motherboard temp sensor to give us an idea... but what does the motherboard sensor read off exactly? It's under the socket seat correct?
> 
> God I hope someone fixes this it is really stupid and annoying. What was AMD thinking.....


Yes, it's seated inside the CPU socket on the motherboard PCB. It will not reflect the actual die temperature, but rather the entire CPU as a whole.


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Not sure, just something we're using internally.
> Yes, it's seated inside the CPU socket on the motherboard PCB. It will not reflect the actual die temperature, but rather the entire CPU as a whole.


So in your opinion how close will it be. Because the CPU jumps between 47-55C at idle and the motherboard shows 29-30C at idle.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> Guys, I'm also interested in this topic *gtbtk* brought up a couple of pages back. Any thoughts about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voltages don't really play a role in scheduling per se - not in the implied way. Wouldn't think about it too much.
Click to expand...

@Raja,

What I asked about and what is causing the Performance issues under CPU+GPU load has nothing to do with windows scheduling or thread management. If it was we would see issues with non GPU loads and we do not see that. Any thread switching is reliant on the Data Fabric and any anomolies are coming from contention for resources under heavy load, not the cause. High End GPU 1080p gaming or graphical benchmarks like the firestrike combined test are the only ways you can load the DF up enough to see the performance impact.

There must be some way of tuning what AMD described in their Marketing as a network that connects all the components on the SOC. Looking at all the reviews, that ignore things like the combined firestrike score and only report physics scores and then scratch their heads about gaming performance suggests that there is a general lack of understanding on what AMD have done under the IHS resulting in much time looking in the wrong direction. AMD themselves have not been particularly stellar in explaining the new architecture so I assume that you are working partly in the dark as well.

I know you dont know what the answer actually is off the top of your head. No-one does. I am asking if you could request your lab guys to do some experimentation and see what they find that may help improve the high load GPU performance because if it is not resolved, will only get worse as more powerful GPUs hit the market during the life of the chip.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> What if you try 2400 or 2666 DRAM Ratios? I'm assuming you're on 0902 BIOS. You can try the profile above.


Yea, 0902 bios. I'll give the profile a shot. I tried both of those ratios and ended up with the same result of ~2830mhz max. 2800 C12 with the 2133 ratio is rock stable with my dual rank dimms... Which are pretty crazy timings so I'm surprised I can't get it to work the other way around. My memory latency is 78ns with this configuration and my bandwidth is quite good.

FYI... I started off at 2666 and slowly raised my BCLK until I ran into DRAM training failures. If I could use the retry button and get past DRAM training >50% of the time, I changed voltage and power delivery settings one at a time until the POST became more reliable. In my experience SoC voltage made very little difference and 1.20v seemed to fail during DRAM training more often than 1.15v. Then again I don't know which settings are actually applied before training (if any). DRAM boot voltage seemed to help, but not significantly. I am pretty sure that increasing DRAM current limit actually helped, but it's pretty hard to say since sometimes I would get stable boots, stable stress testing, then reboot and get 4 training failures in a row.

After I hit the wall at 2800mhz, I kept lowering timings and ratios until I couldn't anymore, while occassionally attempting to raise the BCLK to see if I had better luck with lower subtimings. I never actually hit a timing wall though. I just stopped at C12 and 2133 ratio because it was too late







.

I had graphics corruption a couple of times when trying to push SoC voltage to 1.2. Pretty sure it wasn't the BCLK since I'm running fine at 132 right now. Also, I had problems pushing BCLK without locking my PLL voltage to 1.85V or below. On auto it would go up to 2.05V when I went beyond a certain point and this was never stable. Some people might have better results by NOT cranking their voltages up. Not every issue can be solved with a sledgehammer, haha.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> All of you are seeing boost voltages, which are normal. Heck, with XFR I've seen it ask for 1.50v+ to hit 4.0GHz on my 1700X. The boost voltages are not fixed, and are only used for a short period of time on a single core (obviously for heat and wear). On top of that, your vcore is going to report the highest voltage value accross your cores. So if one core is boosting to 3.9GHz and asking for 1.4v, you're going to see that value in your monitoring software, but all of the other cores will be operating at lower voltages.
> 
> 1.35v is the maximum FIXED voltage for those of you overclocking and fixing voltages (and even 1.40v seems to be accepted).
> 
> It's actually quite impressive that AMD is dumping 1.50v+ into their cores safely. All Ryzen chips are loaded with internal temp sensors and voltage sensors in order to monitor/mitigate 1.5v+ voltages and clocks.
> 
> If you use High Performance mode in Windows, your CPU will never drop below it's base clock (3.0 for 1700, 3.4 for 1700X, 3.6 for 1800X) and will maintain fairly high voltages. If you use Balanced mode your CPU will drop below it's base clock and use the cooresponding low voltages. However, keep in mind, the Balanced mode introduces delays in clock speed ramp ups (true for all CPUs) that will effect performance on burst load applications (gaming mainly). BOTH MODES WILL BOOST TO BOOST FREQUENCY, AND WILL EVEN GO HIGHER IF YOUR XFR SEES LOW TEMPS.


i've noticed mine doesn't clock below 3.7ghz on all cores when xfr is enabled with high performance set in windows power management with my 1800x. i've seen 1.5vs used when it goes to boost to 4.1ghz, which is does quite often. even sitting at idle. causes my fans to freakout ramping up and down constantly just sitting staring at my desktop since xfr is so touchy. just the slightest load causes it to boost to 4.1ghz, even for a second and presto, that 1.5v's shooting up temps.

i really want to use xfr but the way i've seen it behave 1.45+v's (realy 1.48 - 1.5 since mine likes boosting to 4.1ghz) is stock 24/7 on a core or two. so i'm keeping it off, which is a bummer.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Of course I'm nowhere near there, and its in-store pickup only. lol
I really hope I don't have to wait much longer for my Feb. 24th Amazon pre-order.
For anyone looking that IS near here, better hurry.

Micro Center
ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO X370 AM4 ATX AMD Motherboard
2 IN STOCK AT WESTCHESTER COUNTY/YONKERS STORE - LOCATED IN BYOPC


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> @Raja,
> 
> What I asked about and what is causing the Performance issues under CPU+GPU load has nothing to do with windows scheduling or thread management. If it was we would see issues with non GPU loads and we do not see that. Any thread switching is reliant on the Data Fabric and any anomolies are coming from contention for resources under heavy load, not the cause. High End GPU 1080p gaming or graphical benchmarks like the firestrike combined test are the only ways you can load the DF up enough to see the performance impact.
> 
> There must be some way of tuning what AMD described in their Marketing as a network that connects all the components on the SOC. Looking at all the reviews, that ignore things like the combined firestrike score and only report physics scores and then scratch their heads about gaming performance suggests that there is a general lack of understanding on what AMD have done under the IHS resulting in much time looking in the wrong direction. AMD themselves have not been particularly stellar in explaining the new architecture so I assume that you are working partly in the dark as well.
> 
> I know you dont know what the answer actually is off the top of your head. No-one does. I am asking if you could request your lab guys to do some experimentation and see what they find that may help improve the high load GPU performance because if it is not resolved, will only get worse as more powerful GPUs hit the market during the life of the chip.


Like I said, voltages don't play a part in this at all (and I wasn't referring to Windows scheduling either, but internal scheduling)







. Anything related to prioritizing queues or tokens is down to AMD to handle, not something we do.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @kundica It does not. Altering AMD CBS enables overclock mode. It doesn't matter though because downclocking and downvolting works. There is just no headroom/ceiling we have to worry about with 1700.
> 
> @gupsterg As you suggested, I have confirmed via PM that starting with bios 0902, altering AMD CBS does engage OC mode.


No, it does not. Not in every case. When I change my PState0 FID, and leave the VID untouched, it does not enable the OC mode.


----------



## JoN7Shepard

Quick question on PLL voltage. I got my 1800X to 4.1ghz with a +0.05 vcore offset. (Around 1.4v at idle, and 1.35v under load) I think that's good? I've had my PLL voltage on Auto though, and noticed HWiNFO is reading it at 2.006V. Seems high? Anytime I've tried lowering PLL, the system crashes... so it seems like I need that. Would playing with the LLC help me lower PLL at all?

Just looking for any good recommendations for keeping things fast but efficient.







Thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

LLC isn't for the PLL rail. If you're asking if more Vcore would help reduce the need for PLL voltage, you'll have to try. Depends whether brute force can wring out more margin or not.


----------



## gupsterg

@finalheaven

Cheers for PM'ing The Stilt







, I know your subbed to the other thread but I'll leave this link here.

@elmor

Cheers







.


----------



## Mumak

I have just released HWiNFO v5.47-3105 Beta. That should fix the occasional erratic ITE sensor readouts.
Let me know if you see any issues or problems. Please quote or mention me, so I'm notified.

This build will also report the SMU Firmware Version of Ryzen, which might be useful. This is located in the main window with tree on left side (not summary), under the CPU node.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Are people still having issues with these boards bricking and what not?
> 
> I had to order a new motherboard as my retailer couldn't give me a new Aorus Gaming 5 (no stock and no date on when new stock will be coming in), so i was given store credit and decided to purchase a CH6. Should, if all goes well ship within the next couple days.
> 
> Im using Corsair DDR4 3200mhz ver 5.39, not sure if it will work at 3200mhz. My 1700x was stable at 38x and 1.245v, hoping to get the same from the Asus, i was told first thing to do is immediately update the BIOS using ez flash.


Yes, flash to 0902, it's recommended.

3.8ghz @ 1.245v is definitely possible. I'm running @3.9, vcore set to 1.3, LLC set to lvl 3. voltage drops to 1.265~285v under load.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> @Raja,
> 
> What I asked about and what is causing the Performance issues under CPU+GPU load has nothing to do with windows scheduling or thread management. If it was we would see issues with non GPU loads and we do not see that. Any thread switching is reliant on the Data Fabric and any anomolies are coming from contention for resources under heavy load, not the cause. High End GPU 1080p gaming or graphical benchmarks like the firestrike combined test are the only ways you can load the DF up enough to see the performance impact.
> 
> There must be some way of tuning what AMD described in their Marketing as a network that connects all the components on the SOC. Looking at all the reviews, that ignore things like the combined firestrike score and only report physics scores and then scratch their heads about gaming performance suggests that there is a general lack of understanding on what AMD have done under the IHS resulting in much time looking in the wrong direction. AMD themselves have not been particularly stellar in explaining the new architecture so I assume that you are working partly in the dark as well.
> 
> I know you dont know what the answer actually is off the top of your head. No-one does. I am asking if you could request your lab guys to do some experimentation and see what they find that may help improve the high load GPU performance because if it is not resolved, will only get worse as more powerful GPUs hit the market during the life of the chip.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, voltages don't play a part in this at all (and I wasn't referring to Windows scheduling either, but internal scheduling)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anything related to prioritizing queues or tokens is down to AMD to handle, not something we do.
Click to expand...

Well could the request be passed up the line to AMD please? Everyone benefits including Asus


----------



## [email protected]

AMD already know (they've been hammered about it enough). Some of the limitations likely are what they are, otherwise, Windows scheduling would never have been pulled into the equation.


----------



## oravannac

I'm about the flash the bios, but I am having some confusion here

the bios file I downloaded is a .zip file. Do I need to unzip the .cap file in there and put it in the USB drive? Or I can just copy the .zip directly?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

You need to unzip it and use the .cap file.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> AMD already know (they've been hammered about it enough). Some of the limitations likely are what they are, otherwise, Windows scheduling would never have been pulled into the equation.


But there are some problems or limitations. I think it would be good if AMD could name the exact problems and how to avoid them, or at least some examples for problematic software constructs, and how to fix them, instead just to say what is not the problem. Where is the Family 17h Software Optimization guide?


----------



## oravannac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You need to unzip it and use the .cap file.


Thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> But there are some problems or limitations. I think it would be good if AMD could name the exact problems and how to avoid them, or at least some examples for problematic software constructs, and how to fix them, instead just to say what is not the problem. Where is the Family 17h Software Optimization guide?


You can always contact them and ask for a timeline of said improvements and how to implement them into your code.


----------



## oravannac

Anyone running into a problem of having no RGB led on the motherboard?

It just suddenly stops showing after I turned off the computer last night. Usually it would still glow when it is turned off, but suddenly (without changing anything in BIOS, and yes I'm aware there is an option of turning off the LED when putting the computer to sleep but I left it on) it just stopped glowing.

Then I updated the BIOS to 0902, still nothing. Tried tinkering with the setting in BIOS by turning the LED on/off, still nothing.

Tried asus AURA, still nothing. It is changing the LED on my ROG STRIX 1080 perfectly fine though.

Any idea guys?


----------



## Mrimstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oravannac*
> 
> Anyone running into a problem of having no RGB led on the motherboard?
> 
> It just suddenly stops showing after I turned off the computer last night. Usually it would still glow when it is turned off, but suddenly (without changing anything in BIOS, and yes I'm aware there is an option of turning off the LED when putting the computer to sleep but I left it on) it just stopped glowing.
> 
> Then I updated the BIOS to 0902, still nothing. Tried tinkering with the setting in BIOS by turning the LED on/off, still nothing.
> 
> Tried asus AURA, still nothing. It is changing the LED on my ROG STRIX 1080 perfectly fine though.
> 
> Any idea guys?


Right next to chfan 1 there is the rbg header for the onboard leds (well atleast one of them). Its tucked inn real tight so maybe you knicked it somehow.
Worth a check atleast.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oravannac*
> 
> Anyone running into a problem of having no RGB led on the motherboard?
> 
> It just suddenly stops showing after I turned off the computer last night. Usually it would still glow when it is turned off, but suddenly (without changing anything in BIOS, and yes I'm aware there is an option of turning off the LED when putting the computer to sleep but I left it on) it just stopped glowing.
> 
> Then I updated the BIOS to 0902, still nothing. Tried tinkering with the setting in BIOS by turning the LED on/off, still nothing.
> 
> Tried asus AURA, still nothing. It is changing the LED on my ROG STRIX 1080 perfectly fine though.
> 
> Any idea guys?


I had that problem with my Aorus lol. I reset the CMOS and it stopped working, after flashing BIOSes a few times it came back so boards arestill glitchy even with rgb LEDs


----------



## The-Beast

Is there a way to manually set tRC?


----------



## gupsterg

Not had issues with RGB. Mobo been 5 days in rig. Intially as refused to believe the G.Skill RAM was faulty I flashed 0902 & 5803 multiple times, did clr cmos/safe boot/retry/reset buttons multiple times, RGB was still functioning at factory cycle glow.

Installed Win 7 Pro, used Aura from DVD, swapped to static red, uninstalled Aura. Done multiple UEFI setting changes/cold & warm boots/power removed from PSU and back, setting remained on RGB for me.

Touch wood, even with default low SOC of 0.838V on DMM reading and OC setup no multi boot syndrome/updating UEFI loop. Been just doing CPU clock OC, will be now getting into BCLK/RAM tweaking, so may raise SOC.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-Beast*
> 
> Is there a way to manually set tRC?


Not available in UEFI yet.


----------



## Zuliane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Not available in UEFI yet.


same with Command Rate(CR)?


----------



## The-Beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Not available in UEFI yet.


Alright, thanks. Thought I was taking crazy pills for a moment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuliane*
> 
> same with Command Rate(CR)?


Yes


----------



## dorbot

He meant "committing Sudoku" ;-)[/quote]

Yes, motherboards dont "commit seppuku" anymore, it is now officially "commit soduko".
I was regarding this as established fact!


----------



## gupsterg

Just to add to my earlier post.

I luved unpacking my C6H, nice premium "touch" to it. On inspection of board all soldering looked "clean" and "bang on". As I plan to go tempered glass case at some point I did think I hope all inductors on VRM a "squarely" placed by VRM, etc and they were for me so







.

So far impressed with mobo and UEFI features. The "teething" issues I expected as early adopter, but for me pretty much low amount.

Totally think at present C6H was ideal purchase to base my Ryzen rig on. Look forward to UEFI updates, etc.

As I work mostly from home, the only time I have not been tinkering with setup has been when I sleep







, so it's seen a fair amount use in 5 days.


----------



## Mandarb

So, I haven't really started OCing, just got my RAM to 2666MHz CL14, didn't want it lingering at 2166Hz.

When people talk about OCing and adding voltage, some enter a hard number, others are talking about offset. I did notice there's an offset mode on the Bios.

Now, what is the difference? When you enter a number the voltage will stay fixed there, and when you enter an offset it ups the original voltage by that amount and can still fluctuate because components retain some amount of control over them?


----------



## fanboynz

Hi,

I've just received the Rog Crosshair today, with my 1700X + Corsair CMU32GX4M2C3200C16 Vengeance LED 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4-3200 CL16.

Whats the desired bios settings for an overclock for, say at either 3.9/4.0G ?


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fanboynz*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I've just received the Rog Crosshair today, with my 1700X + Corsair CMU32GX4M2C3200C16 Vengeance LED 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4-3200 CL16.
> 
> Whats the desired bios settings for an overclock for, say at either 3.9/4.0G ?


Just to make sure: before OCing or anything make sure you are on the latest BIOS version 0902.


----------



## fanboynz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Just to make sure: before OCing or anything make sure you are on the latest BIOS version 0902.


should I be worried my ram isn't listed in the QVL ?


----------



## oravannac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrimstad*
> 
> Right next to chfan 1 there is the rbg header for the onboard leds (well atleast one of them). Its tucked inn real tight so maybe you knicked it somehow.
> Worth a check atleast.


No luck, seems like sth went wrong with the rgb all of a sudden
Thanks for the suggestion though


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuliane*
> 
> same with Command Rate(CR)?


Yes, same. AMD have to provide some uptdates before these things are made availble for user adjustment.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yes, same. AMD have to provide some uptdates before these things are made availble for user adjustment.


AMD has announced they will provide you with a bigger update in May:
Quote:


> Finally, as part of AMDs ongoing development of the new AM4 platform, AMD will increase support for overclocked memory configurations with higher memory multipliers. We intend to issue updates to motherboard partners in May that will enable them, on whatever products they choose, to support speeds higher than the current DDR4-3200 limit without refclk adjustments.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fanboynz*
> 
> should I be worried my ram isn't listed in the QVL ?


I'm using Corsair Vengeance LPX 2x4GB 2400MHz C14 on C6H, not on QVL.


----------



## lordzed83

Thats how my build looks. I dont do this lights pc look ect side window stuff. So nothing to fancy as you see i got external radiator next to pc since like no small cases can take 360 rad and keep front bays. I do use my DvD burner and ofc need 2 slots for waterpump









Anyway atm Rock stable at [email protected] bclk113 and Gskill memory 3007 15/15/15/[email protected] 1.37

One thing i cant work out... If i try to boot up with 3000mhz on memory with 100bclk. Wont boot and i need to clear cmos to boot up again.... ANY IDEAS ??


----------



## Luftdruck

Just to be sure: so there's definitely a bug right now with 0902 regarding the jumping CPU temp read-outs?
Is there a way to fix this? My fans are driving me crazy and I'm worried to flash a older BIOS


----------



## gupsterg

@Mumak



It would have "flaked" out by now on last build, so many thanks and gonna do a donation now via your site







.

The current column voltages for SB, 1.8 PLL, VDDP, DRAM, NB SOC, are pretty close to actual reads on DMM







, VCORE is ~100mV out under load did not check idle.

My room temp is 22.3°C on digital thermometer, so reckon the mobo/VRM/PCH is correct. CPU of 21°C and tCTL seems a bit out, I do have Sense MI: Enabled/272 , will try back to stock with my R7 1700. Last night with same OC profile AMD Master and HWiNFO v5.46, matched on tCTL (HWiNFO default setup).

Fan RPM/PWN is "bang on"







, did have some "iffy" reads before. Will be taking some wall power plug readings to assess ball park power figures.

@[email protected] @elmor

Any info you can share where mobo temp sensor shown in HWiNFO is located on board? cheers for all you guys have done







, like I said in another thread not seen other mobo manufacturers actively helping on AM4 @ OCN as you guys have







.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Mumak
> 
> 
> 
> It would have "flaked" out by now on last build, so many thanks and gonna do a donation now via your site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The current column voltages for SB, 1.8 PLL, VDDP, DRAM, NB SOC, are pretty close to actual reads on DMM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , VCORE is ~100mV out under load did not check idle.
> 
> My room temp is 22.3°C on digital thermometer, so reckon the mobo/VRM/PCH is correct. CPU of 21°C and tCTL seems a bit out, I do have Sense MI: Enabled/272 , will try back to stock with my R7 1700. Last night with same OC profile AMD Master and HWiNFO v5.46, matched on tCTL (HWiNFO default setup).
> 
> Fan RPM/PWN is "bang on"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , did have some "iffy" reads before. Will be taking some wall power plug readings to assess ball park power figures.
> 
> @[email protected] @elmor
> 
> Any info you can share where mobo temp sensor shown in HWiNFO is located on board? cheers for all you guys have done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , like I said in another thread not seen other mobo manufacturers actively helping on AM4 @ OCN as you guys have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks for the feedback gup, happy to see that it works now.
Well, internal AMD CPU temperatures have always been a mystery. Seems that no one in the world knows how hot these CPUs run. I'm starting to suspect some intention here







Or perhaps the most democratic approach - guess your CPU temp, or add/substract anything you like from Tctl...


----------



## Johan45

@gupsterg When you go to stock/defaults in BIOS is the senseMI option still available? I was using the offset with the 1700x. Then sawpped to the 1700 at defaults my temps were way off below ambient off. So I was going to try the offset. Either it's not available or I forgot where it was.


----------



## SpecChum

Well, motherboard coming today and 3200c14 trident z rgb coming tomorrow.

All coming together, finally.


----------



## gupsterg

@Mumak

No worries







.

I'm gonna use (idle mobo temps - lowest CPU temp = delta to add to tCTL)







. So in my case I reckon +3-5°C to tCTL, as Asus have confirmed the CPU sensor is located below CPU in socket, it would mean there would be a discrepancy similar to tCase measurement vs tCTL, The Stilt posted about it on Anandtech. That maybe another way to go for "delta" to add to tCTL (perhaps).

In general, to "feel" air right at the exhaust area of CPU HSF is cooler under load than my i5 4690K (~70°C in same testing). The ThermalRight VX II BTK allows me to adjust lbf from ~40 to 70. I used max on i5 but min on R7.

@Johan45

For me available on defaults and other "settings" of UEFI.

Extreme Tweaker > Tweakers Paradise > near bottom







.

Feeling a bit better about setup today







, 3.8GHz at ~1.320V actual is AOK, very cool and quiet with manual fan profile setup in UEFI







. 3.9GHz at ~1.465V actual is just too much IMO, considering stock 3.2GHz ACB is ~1.089V actual.


----------



## Johan45

Well it was me then. I was looking in AMD CBS thanks. Don't know how I could forget that within 4 hours?


----------



## gupsterg

NP







.


----------



## Johan45

I have to say the new BIOS is working wonderfully. Same chips and a lot less swearing. Made some real headway with the ram too


----------



## Bobby1212

Hey,

Need help! Pc was really silent. I updated to the recommended 0902 Bios ver. . Now my cpu and chassis fans are loud as hell. Fans are throtteling up and down. I use Noctua pwm fans.


----------



## F3r0x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Try putting it in again. I have trident zs and I had the issue of it not being detected. The ram slots tend to be very picky about how the sticks go in.


I tried just that single module in every individual slot on the motherboard. No post no matter where I put it. Motherboard hangs on orange dram led with q code 0d every time.


----------



## finalheaven

@gupsterg

At what +offset were you stable at 3.8ghz for 10 loops on x264 and realbench? 1.320v is nearly an offset +0.14v?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobby1212*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Need help! Pc was really silent. I updated to the recommended 0902 Bios ver. . Now my cpu and chassis fans are loud as hell. Fans are throtteling up and down. I use Noctua pwm fans.


Did you set defaults in BIOS. If so and they still won't behave you might have to set them manually in the Qfan section to slow them down

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3r0x*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Try putting it in again. I have trident zs and I had the issue of it not being detected. The ram slots tend to be very picky about how the sticks go in.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried just that single module in every individual slot on the motherboard. No post no matter where I put it. Motherboard hangs on orange dram led with q code 0d every time.
Click to expand...

Which Trident is it? 3200 CL 16 has been problematic


----------



## F3r0x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Did you set defaults in BIOS. If so and they still won't behave you might have to set them manually in the Qfan section to slow them down
> Which Trident is it? 3200 CL 16 has been problematic


3000 cl 16 (F4-3000c16d-16gtzr)


----------



## Atingleee

Hi!

First time poster, just curious what you mean by this as I bought this pair with my new rig that I'm getting tomorrow


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luftdruck*
> 
> Just to be sure: so there's definitely a bug right now with 0902 regarding the jumping CPU temp read-outs?
> Is there a way to fix this? My fans are driving me crazy and I'm worried to flash a older BIOS


You could set your fan temp curves better!


----------



## Bobby1212

Thx Johann,

Bios was already at default after bios update 0902. I set again to default but it didnt work. CPU-Temp's in Bios are jumping about 10-20°C. Everytime when using cpu the Fans throttle up hard.
What's going on with the temps?


----------



## oravannac

Anyone knows what "0d" means" on the q code?
It is not going into bios on first boot and just shows this code


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3r0x*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Did you set defaults in BIOS. If so and they still won't behave you might have to set them manually in the Qfan section to slow them down
> Which Trident is it? 3200 CL 16 has been problematic
> 
> 
> 
> 3000 cl 16 (F4-3000c16d-16gtzr)
Click to expand...

If you have tried both sticks individually then it's likely the ram is going to work at all. You can try a CMOS clear maybe that'll get you going but if it hasn't booted yet then it's not likely going to. I would consider returning that ram and getting something else. Samsung "B" die based.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> First time poster, just curious what you mean by this as I bought this pair with my new rig that I'm getting tomorrow


Same for you if the ram works then great if it doesn't you'll likely need something different.


----------



## lordzed83

so no ideas why why i can run memory at [email protected] but cant even boot up with [email protected] ?? Where to look for ??


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3r0x*
> 
> 3000 cl 16 (F4-3000c16d-16gtzr)


I had problems with these! Couldnt let them run on 3200mhz.
Changed to 14 version, and BAMMM


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oravannac*
> 
> Anyone knows what "0d" means" on the q code?
> It is not going into bios on first boot and just shows this code


That's a ram issue
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> so no ideas why why i can run memory at [email protected] but cant even boot up with [email protected] ?? Where to look for ??


3000 isn't a strap on the 100 BCLK AFIK


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> so no ideas why why i can run memory at [email protected] but cant even boot up with [email protected] ?? Where to look for ??


probarly you cant fix it. What ram do you have ?


----------



## nosequeponer

i have my memories @↔ 3200 since updtaing to last bios

Total Size 16384 MB
Type Dual Channel (128 bit) DDR4-SDRAM
Frequency 1596.8 MHz - Ratio 1:16
Timings 14-14-14-34-75-2 (tCAS-tRC-tRP-tRAS-tCS-tCR)
Slot #1 Module G.Skill 8192 MB (DDR4-2137) - XMP 2.0 - P/N: F4-3200C14-8GTZ
Slot #2 Module G.Skill 8192 MB (DDR4-2137) - XMP 2.0 - P/N: F4-3200C14-8GTZ


----------



## F3r0x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If you have tried both sticks individually then it's likely the ram is going to work at all. You can try a CMOS clear maybe that'll get you going but if it hasn't booted yet then it's not likely going to. I would consider returning that ram and getting something else. Samsung "B" die based.
> Same for you if the ram works then great if it doesn't you'll likely need something different.


One stick works perfectly fine on its own. Other one has to be DOA. I was under the assumption that these were Samsung based modules? Is there a list somewhere that tells otherwise?


----------



## oravannac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's a ram issue


Thanks! Turned out I did not press the ram down hard enough.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oravannac*
> 
> Anyone knows what "0d" means" on the q code?
> It is not going into bios on first boot and just shows this code


More info pls.. Are you using newest bios ? 0d mostly indicated something with your RAM..


----------



## TyCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> You could set your fan temp curves better!


I had to do this for the same reason - my fans were speeding up and slowing down every 20 seconds or so and driving me mad. You can set your fan speeds at different temperature levels in the "Monitor" section of the BIOS (I didn't know where they were until I poked around). Or, you can use a Windows/Linux utility, like ASUS's FanXpert, but I tend to like having that stuff set in the BIOS where possible.


----------



## icyeye

can someone explain me why the hell, whenever i try to pass 3.9 Ghz and no matter which Voltage i throw + all mine benchmark​ and test stability was without issues in Windows​, after i restarting mine PC i can't go back into Win.Need to manually reset and got Bios error od Oc failure's?never got that with original bios and i was able to run at 4 GHz stabile.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3r0x*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If you have tried both sticks individually then it's likely the ram is going to work at all. You can try a CMOS clear maybe that'll get you going but if it hasn't booted yet then it's not likely going to. I would consider returning that ram and getting something else. Samsung "B" die based.
> Same for you if the ram works then great if it doesn't you'll likely need something different.
> 
> 
> 
> One stick works perfectly fine on its own. Other one has to be DOA. I was under the assumption that these were Samsung based modules? Is there a list somewhere that tells otherwise?
Click to expand...

Typically 2x8GB sticks, anything over 3600 is pretty much guarenteed to be Samsung"B" 3200 CL14 also. When purchasing the ram if it's cheap it's likely not Samsung "B"

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> can someone explain me why the hell, whenever i try to pass 3.9 Ghz and no matter which Voltage i throw + all mine benchmark and test stability was without issues in Windows , after i restarting mine PC i can't go back into Win.Need to manually reset and got Bios error od Oc failure's?never got that with original bios and i was able to run at 4 GHz stabile.


I would assume that with the new BIOS whatever auto voltage was working for you last time isn't this time. Try setting the SOC voltage to 1.1v manually. 0d is typically ram related but could be low SOC for speeds


----------



## Luftdruck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> You could set your fan temp curves better!


I did. There's not much I could do, if temps are jumping from low 40's to mid 60's while idling, which triggers the fans to spin faster for some seconds. Am I the only one with this problem after flashing the BIOS to 0902?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luftdruck*
> 
> I did. There's not much I could do, if temps are jumping from low 40's to mid 60's while idling, which triggers the fans to spin faster for some seconds. Am I the only one with this problem after flashing the BIOS to 0902?


Dont use pwm and just set em at a set speed. I do that will all 12 of my fans anyways even though they are pwm.


----------



## TyCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luftdruck*
> 
> I did. There's not much I could do, if temps are jumping from low 40's to mid 60's while idling, which triggers the fans to spin faster for some seconds. Am I the only one with this problem after flashing the BIOS to 0902?


I have this problem in multiple BIOS versions - temps going between about 45 and 60 almost instantly. I suggest setting your fan curves so that it's at a reasonable (and unchanging) speed for the range that encompasses your jump issue.

This may be caused an issue that gets fixed in the future, but if you want to make your life better for now (I know how annoying it is!), that's what I did and it solved my problem without really affecting my temperatures.


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Typically 2x8GB sticks, anything over 3600 is pretty much guarenteed to be Samsung"B" 3200 CL14 also. When purchasing the ram if it's cheap it's likely not Samsung "B"
> I would assume that with the new BIOS whatever auto voltage was working for you last time isn't this time. Try setting the SOC voltage to 1.1v manually. 0d is typically ram related but could be low SOC for speeds


from start i got soc voltage of 1,2 V and never run Cpu on auto voltage. all was fine and i was run at 4 ghz stavile with 1.375 V LLC 4. now,if i set cpu to run anything above 3,9 with voltage up to 1.46 + any LLC lvl , every time after i restert px i can't boot to win.no matters which test i run for stability and got all fine running throughout win. all of it got threw in water after i restart pc.cant boot again in win and need to manually force restart & after that i got Oc failure warning.i am rly pissed of...


----------



## Johan45

It's a different BIOS overclocking won't be the same. I think your SOC voltage is kind of high my self unless you have outrageous ram speed

EDIT: If the CPU did it before it should do it again you just have to find the right combination. I really don't think it's the BIOS TBH I did this last night on ver. 902


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It's a different BIOS overclocking won't be the same. I think your SOC voltage is kind of high my self unless you have outrageous ram speed


i was try with 1.0 Vsoc but same results.just can't pass 3,9 Ghz anymore.anny suggestions?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I have to say the new BIOS is working wonderfully. Same chips and a lot less swearing. Made some real headway with the ram too


Sweet







, look forward to data share







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> At what +offset were you stable at 3.8ghz for 10 loops on x264 and realbench? 1.320v is nearly an offset +0.14v?


Testing for several repeated x264 ~1hrs each was +0.10625V, actuall ~1.319V. This was under my own limit for 24/7 OC (1.35V actual VCORE), so







. I then went with +0.11250V just to be on safe side, actual read now ~1.330V.

My improved 3.8GHz profile, from UEFI defaults I change:-

CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode] [Auto]-> [0.11250]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]->[Disabled]
PState 0 to be 3.8GHz
Knock out some of the "onboard" stuff I don't use, fan profiles are manual PWM in UEFI and working really sweet now







. 2nd last session of x264 data is in this post.

I also don't use Sense MI = Enabled/272, my tCTL is closer to CPU socket temp. New test run data:-



Note: disregard average column as it has been "idling" for too long







, forgot to take screenie right at test end.

So awesomely quiet







, even on air







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> You could set your fan temp curves better!


Luv'ing my new manual setup







.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



CPU header PWM to Gelid 4 in 1 (molex power), runs 2x TY143 on front intake and the 2x TY143 on CPU HSF.



CHA1 2x F9 as upper exhaust



CHA2 disabled, CHA3 run F12 as lower exhaust (in line location in case with lower front intake/CPU fans so nice airflow front>CPU>exhaust)




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luftdruck*
> 
> I did. There's not much I could do, if temps are jumping from low 40's to mid 60's while idling, which triggers the fans to spin faster for some seconds. Am I the only one with this problem after flashing the BIOS to 0902?


Have you tried the "Fan smoothing" option?


----------



## imashark

I tried using the D.C.O.P (XMP) to set my ram at the rated speeds automatically (3200 mhz 14 CAS, F4-3200C14D-16GTZ) and everything was working great until I tried to reboot Windows. It got stuck on error code "0d" until I reset the BIOS settings. From what others are posting, it seems other people are experiencing this issue on BIOS 0902. I'm guessing my ram is fine but if I want to achieve those speeds, I have to manually tweak them or wait for an update? I just want to make sure my ram is not faulty.

Also, CPU temps seem weird on my 1800x and I know there is an offset but Idle'ing it is reporting around 45C in Ryzen Master. Under full load it only goes up to 55C? It makes me not trust those reading seeing such a little gap between idle and full load.


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It's a different BIOS overclocking won't be the same. I think your SOC voltage is kind of high my self unless you have outrageous ram speed
> 
> EDIT: If the CPU did it before it should do it again you just have to find the right combination. I really don't think it's the BIOS TBH I did this last night on ver. 902


btw... i was just try it again... I just can't get normal boot wit 3,915 whatever i do. 3,900 i can run without problem on 1,2750 V with all test and real world scenario..but, immediately i throw couple mhz up... oc failure.i will roll back on originally bios...if cannot find solution of this problem...


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It's a different BIOS overclocking won't be the same. I think your SOC voltage is kind of high my self unless you have outrageous ram speed
> 
> 
> 
> i was try with 1.0 Vsoc but same results.just can't pass 3,9 Ghz anymore.anny suggestions?
Click to expand...

Need to know what we're working with. Speeds for ram and voltages etc. I can tell you what I set for the cinebench run but that doesn't mean it will work for you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imashark*
> 
> I tried using the D.C.O.P (XMP) to set my ram at the rated speeds automatically (3200 mhz 14 CAS, F4-3200C14D-16GTZ) and everything was working great until I tried to reboot Windows. It got stuck on error code "0d" until I reset the BIOS settings. From what others are posting, it seems other people are experiencing this issue on BIOS 0902. I'm guessing my ram is fine but if I want to achieve those speeds, I have to manually tweak them or wait for an update? I just want to make sure my ram is not faulty.
> 
> Also, CPU temps seem weird on my 1800x and I know there is an offset but Idle'ing it is reporting around 45C in Ryzen Master. Under full load it only goes up to 55C? It makes me not trust those reading seeing such a little gap between idle and full load.


Did you try raising DRam boot voltage?


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*


Well, according to that screenshot there still seems to be some problem with sensor readout. CPU, Mobo temps and +5, +12V show erratic min values







Also some other voltages are off at max (1.308V).


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Need to know what we're working with. Speeds for ram and voltages etc. I can tell you what I set for the cinebench run but that doesn't mean it will work for you
> Did you try raising DRam boot voltage?


i was left all on auto except Cpu ratio and Voltage.vas try manually every step of voltage for Cpu/ram but left ram at default speed and..same results.norhing will let me pass 3900 Mhz. i will revert to original bios and do oc test again since i don't know what to do anymore


----------



## TyCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imashark*
> 
> I tried using the D.C.O.P (XMP) to set my ram at the rated speeds automatically (3200 mhz 14 CAS, F4-3200C14D-16GTZ) and everything was working great until I tried to reboot Windows. It got stuck on error code "0d" until I reset the BIOS settings. From what others are posting, it seems other people are experiencing this issue on BIOS 0902. I'm guessing my ram is fine but if I want to achieve those speeds, I have to manually tweak them or wait for an update? I just want to make sure my ram is not faulty.
> 
> Also, CPU temps seem weird on my 1800x and I know there is an offset but Idle'ing it is reporting around 45C in Ryzen Master. Under full load it only goes up to 55C? It makes me not trust those reading seeing such a little gap between idle and full load.


I found, in BIOS 5803 at least, that using the D.O.C.P. option, even at specs "easier" than my RAM specs, results in an unbootable state and a required CMOS clear until I can boot again. Interestingly, if I simply set the same options (exact same frequency and exact same timings) manually, it works. And if I try to get more aggressive and get to a point where it won't post, SafeBoot will correctly kick in and bail me out, unlike when I use D.O.C.P.

So, based on my experience, as a single data point for you, I would hesitate to recommend using D.O.C.P. unless something has been substantially changed in how D.O.C.P. is working in the 0902 BIOS.


----------



## gupsterg

Still got some tiding to do but here is my _Red Rebellion_ in my ageing SilverStone TJ06 with some mods.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Testing for several repeated x264 ~1hrs each was +0.10625V, actuall ~1.319V. This was under my own limit for 24/7 OC (1.35V actual VCORE), so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I then went with +0.11250V just to be on safe side, actual read now ~1.330V.
> 
> My improved 3.8GHz profile, from UEFI defaults I change:-
> 
> CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode] [Auto]-> [0.11250]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]->[Disabled]
> PState 0 to be 3.8GHz
> Knock out some of the "onboard" stuff I don't use, fan profiles are manual PWM in UEFI and working really sweet now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 2nd last session of x264 data is in this post.
> 
> I also don't use Sense MI = Enabled/272, my tCTL is closer to CPU socket temp. New test run data:-
> 
> 
> 
> Note: disregard average column as it has been "idling" for too long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , forgot to take screenie right at test end.


Why did you disable VRM Spread Spectrum?

My testing for 3.8ghz has been odd. While 3.9ghz required over +0.168 offset or so to be stable for ten loops of x264, I have passed ten loops of x264 @ 3.8ghz with only +0.0625. I intend to run ten loops again tonight to double check and then run RealBench. 3.8ghz with only +0.0625 offset seems too good to be true...


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Need to know what we're working with. Speeds for ram and voltages etc. I can tell you what I set for the cinebench run but that doesn't mean it will work for you
> Did you try raising DRam boot voltage?
> 
> 
> 
> i was left all on auto except Cpu ratio and Voltage.vas try manually every step of voltage for Cpu/ram but left ram at default speed and..same results.norhing will let me pass 3900 Mhz. i will revert to original bios and do oc test again since i don't know what to do anymore
Click to expand...

I would stick with 902 bios, bricking your motherboard is a very good possibility with the older ones. In my shot I was at 1.36V_Core in BIOS with LLC3, SOC at 1.15 mostly for the 3300 mhz ram. I had also elevated the CPU and SOC current levels to 120% in digi + section.
If it were me I would start at a known "good" setting and go up slowly from there. Say at 3.8 you can run stable then try 3825 get it working etc.. That's how overclocking is done


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> AMD already know (they've been hammered about it enough). Some of the limitations likely are what they are, otherwise, Windows scheduling would never have been pulled into the equation.


Shame that they are remaining silent about it though. It seems that none of the community that I have observed seem to know or understand as they keep looking at windows scheduler and thread switching as the primary cause.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imashark*
> 
> I tried using the D.C.O.P (XMP) to set my ram at the rated speeds automatically (3200 mhz 14 CAS, F4-3200C14D-16GTZ) and everything was working great until I tried to reboot Windows. It got stuck on error code "0d" until I reset the BIOS settings. From what others are posting, it seems other people are experiencing this issue on BIOS 0902. I'm guessing my ram is fine but if I want to achieve those speeds, I have to manually tweak them or wait for an update? I just want to make sure my ram is not faulty.
> 
> Also, CPU temps seem weird on my 1800x and I know there is an offset but Idle'ing it is reporting around 45C in Ryzen Master. Under full load it only goes up to 55C? It makes me not trust those reading seeing such a little gap between idle and full load.


Avoid using DCOP, manually set everything instead. Once you do that if your still having issues, you can adjust SOC voltage if you need to and enter your voltage for DRAM boot voltage.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Why did you disable VRM Spread Spectrum?
> 
> My testing for 3.8ghz has been odd. While 3.9ghz required over +0.168 offset or so to be stable for ten loops of x264, I have passed ten loops of x264 @ 3.8ghz with only +0.0625. I intend to run ten loops again tonight to double check and then run RealBench. 3.8ghz with only +0.0625 offset seems too good to be true...


Anything to do with "Spread Spectrum" varies frequency for EMI reg purpose, this frequency change can destabilise OC, this has been recommended for donkeys.

IIRC due to a law, manufacturers have to have this, but bios can have option to disable.

On past platforms I've had there was an option for CPU, but don't see it on this.

To me you got a good R7 1700. I need +0.01875V for 3.7GHz ACB OC. What is your actual stock VCORE on DMM? Plus 3.8GHz OC?


----------



## hughjazz44

Everyone keeps talking about Samsung and Hynix. I have Crucial Ballistix Elite, which I believe has Micron chips. Anyone have any info on that?


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Anything to do with "Spread Spectrum" varies frequency for EMI reg purpose, this frequency change can destabilise OC, this has been *recommended for donkeys*.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Anything to do with "Spread Spectrum" varies frequency for EMI reg purpose, this frequency change can destabilise OC, this has been recommended for donkeys.


Will be sure to keep that in mind when my Donkey starts overclocking


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Anything to do with "Spread Spectrum" varies frequency for EMI reg purpose, this frequency change can destabilise OC, this has been recommended for donkeys.
> 
> IIRC due to a law, manufacturers have to have this, but bios can have option to disable.
> 
> On past platforms I've had there was an option for CPU, but don't see it on this.
> 
> To me you got a good R7 1700. I need +0.01250 for 3.7GHz ACB OC. What is your actual stock VCORE on DMM? Plus 3.8GHz OC?


I don't have the tools to measure DMM.









I've just been going off the numbers from HWiNFO64. Everything is at default from P0 State, which is 1.18v I think? And then I just go from +offset from that default.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I don't have the tools to measure DMM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just been going off the numbers from HWiNFO64. Everything is at default from P0 State, which is 1.18v I think? And then I just go from +offset from that default.


Buy a cheap dmm, for pc building (believe it or not haha) its absolutely 200% useful to have. You can measure everything and its an essential tool for diagnosing.

Best 18$ youll spend lol.
https://www.amazon.com/INNOVA-3320-Auto-Ranging-Digital-Multimeter/dp/B000EVYGZA/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1489592663&sr=8-3&keywords=digital+multimeter


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> so no ideas why why i can run memory at [email protected] but cant even boot up with [email protected] ?? Where to look for ??


It's because the subtimings are tied to the dram ratios, and the timings are too loose in the higher ratios. At least that's what I think. I'm able to get mine running at 2800 no problem using the 2133 ratio and 132 bclk.


----------



## waltercaorle

1800 achieved











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Does the board power down in between? Which is the POST code shown at this point?


I think that I'm wrong because in a default setting works fine ....
however, I made a little video. just to understand

https://youtu.be/nbxq1-pkEgo

1700x / tridentz 3600c16

40x
2666 auto (16-16-16-39-63-2t)
vcore manual offset 1.4125
vsoc manual offset 1.15
cpu fan /ignore
rest in auto

once it started I have no stability problems


----------



## The-Beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> 1800 achieved


Super jelly of that 1t


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I don't have the tools to measure DMM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just been going off the numbers from HWiNFO64. Everything is at default from P0 State, which is 1.18v I think? And then I just go from +offset from that default.


The 1.1875V we see in PState 0 is some kinda "dummy" VID. Besides experiencing "funky" clocks when I played with VID value in PState 0 have a view of this.

CPU Stock (R7 1700), so PState 0 shows 1.1875V, ACB is 3.2GHz = ~1.089V steady on DMM for VCORE with x264.

I set 3.7GHz ACB OC, I do no "funky" stuff else in UEFI, set only +0.01875V offset, load x264 = ~1.228V on DMM.

I set 3.8GHz ACB OC, again no "funky" stuff else in UEFI, set only +0.10625V offset, load x264 = ~1.319V on DMM. (As this OC is my 24/7 profile now I set +0.11250V = ~1.330V for me).

I set 3.9GHz ACB OC, again no "funky" stuff else in UEFI, set only +0.19375V offset, load x264 = ~1.409V on DMM.

I set 3.9GHz ACB OC, with LVL 3, set only +0.19375V offset, load x264 = ~1.465V on DMM.

Like bluej511 stated get yourself a reasonable DMM and you will see you'll get some real data







, besides you've paid for a mobo with this feature, so IMO I would be using it







.

What I plan to do tonight (which I forgot to do last night) is check if lowering VID in PState 2 changes idle voltage. Few days ago when I changed multiplier value for PState 2 my idle went down from ~1.55GHz to ~1.125GHz, I did also set VID there for PState 2 from default 0.875V down to 0.800V and had no issues in OS, just gotta measure with DMM if it actually affected VCORE at idle.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> 1800 achieved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that I'm wrong because in a default setting works fine ....
> however, I made a little video. just to understand


You're able to run your memory 13-13-13-26 at 3480mhz? What is your DDR volt, SOC volt, and DDDR boot volt?

And I assume your memory is as you listed: tridentz 3600c16?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Shame that they are remaining silent about it though.


If they had something tangible to share, they would have. Especially with all the negativity associated with the coverage. Not point in "flogging a dead horse."


----------



## waltercaorle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> You're able to run your memory 13-13-13-26 at 3480mhz? What is your DDR volt, SOC volt, and DDDR boot volt?
> 
> And I assume your memory is as you listed: tridentz 3600c16?


si tridentz 3600 c16 8gbx2
ddr 1.52v
ddr boot 1.52v
soc volt 1.2v


----------



## roybotnik

Errrr I just got the 'BIOS is updating...' message on 0902. I was running an AIDA memory benchmark and my system became unresponsive and wasn't coming back after a few minutes, so I rebooted. The message showed up after reboot. Now I'm getting stuck at random status codes during reboot. Cleared CMOS and that didn't make a difference.

SoC voltage was fixed at 1.15, vcore at 1.425, DRAM voltage at 1.35. I will try rebooting again shortly. If that doesn't work then I'll try reflashing using flashback....

@elmor @[email protected]


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> probarly you cant fix it. What ram do you have ?


Gskill 3000 15/16/16/36 samsung single... Went for this memory cause supposed to run fine...


----------



## RyzenChrist

Some 0C testing

http://valid.x86.fr/fvqwwq


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imashark*
> 
> I tried using the D.C.O.P (XMP) to set my ram at the rated speeds automatically (3200 mhz 14 CAS, F4-3200C14D-16GTZ) and everything was working great until I tried to reboot Windows. It got stuck on error code "0d" until I reset the BIOS settings. From what others are posting, it seems other people are experiencing this issue on BIOS 0902. I'm guessing my ram is fine but if I want to achieve those speeds, I have to manually tweak them or wait for an update? I just want to make sure my ram is not faulty.
> 
> Also, CPU temps seem weird on my 1800x and I know there is an offset but Idle'ing it is reporting around 45C in Ryzen Master. Under full load it only goes up to 55C? It makes me not trust those reading seeing such a little gap between idle and full load.


I have the exact same RAM on 0902 and experience the exact same issue.

I highly doubt it's a RAM issue. When I had 3200MHz, 1.2v CPU SOC, CL14, it booted fine on first attempt and I did ~1-1/2 hours of folding with no issues...so the RAM performs fine.

Tried to boot in the morning and got a qCode 15 (not 0d), cleared CMOS and then got 0d. I then reset bios to defaults (even though it already was) and rebooted totally fine. Since then I've just been using 2666 at CPU SOC 1v and it's totaly fine.

Keep in mind, when I had 3200Mhz I did a Cinebench R15 run and got all of a 10 point increase over 2666Mhz, so the difference in performance is pretty minimal.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> btw... i was just try it again... I just can't get normal boot wit 3,915 whatever i do. 3,900 i can run without problem on 1,2750 V with all test and real world scenario..but, immediately i throw couple mhz up... oc failure.i will roll back on originally bios...if cannot find solution of this problem...


Don't do that. You'll probably brick your board.

Honestly, just chill out with the obsession of OCing right now and wait for a better BIOS.


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Errrr I just got the 'BIOS is updating...' message on 0902. I was running an AIDA memory benchmark and my system became unresponsive and wasn't coming back after a few minutes, so I rebooted. The message showed up after reboot. Now I'm getting stuck at random status codes during reboot. Cleared CMOS and that didn't make a difference.
> 
> SoC voltage was fixed at 1.15, vcore at 1.425, DRAM voltage at 1.35. I will try rebooting again shortly. If that doesn't work then I'll try reflashing using flashback....
> 
> @elmor @[email protected]


Hopefully this is just a fluke and your board comes back to life. Otherwise this would be concerning.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Errrr I just got the 'BIOS is updating...' message on 0902. I was running an AIDA memory benchmark and my system became unresponsive and wasn't coming back after a few minutes, so I rebooted. The message showed up after reboot. Now I'm getting stuck at random status codes during reboot. Cleared CMOS and that didn't make a difference.
> 
> SoC voltage was fixed at 1.15, vcore at 1.425, DRAM voltage at 1.35. I will try rebooting again shortly. If that doesn't work then I'll try reflashing using flashback....
> 
> @elmor @[email protected]


The random QCodes are normal after a CMOS clear. Wait a minute or two and see what code it lands on.

Edit: If it's any consolation, I was running 1.2v CPU SOC on 0902 and ended up just having memory instability (no boot). I never got the Updating BIOS message though.


----------



## nosequeponer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Some 0C testing
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/fvqwwq


wow!!!!

good one...

so, asuming 1.55 is max safe voltage, is that your max oc for that voltage??


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Errrr I just got the 'BIOS is updating...' message on 0902. I was running an AIDA memory benchmark and my system became unresponsive and wasn't coming back after a few minutes, so I rebooted. The message showed up after reboot. Now I'm getting stuck at random status codes during reboot. Cleared CMOS and that didn't make a difference.
> 
> SoC voltage was fixed at 1.15, vcore at 1.425, DRAM voltage at 1.35. I will try rebooting again shortly. If that doesn't work then I'll try reflashing using flashback....
> 
> @elmor @[email protected]


Wow. Have you gotten it running again? Please keep us updated.


----------



## Medusa666

Quick question, I would appreciate a fast reply as I'm about to order this motherboard;

Can anyone confirm that the backplate that comes with the motherboard is an AM3+ backplate, and not AM4?

In that case I could just order any cooler, would be awesomesauce.

Thanks!


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> Quick question, I would appreciate a fast reply as I'm about to order this motherboard;
> 
> Can anyone confirm that the backplate that comes with the motherboard is an AM3+ backplate, and not AM4?
> 
> In that case I could just order any cooler, would be awesomesauce.
> 
> Thanks!


AM4 by default.


----------



## Shikatsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Well, according to that screenshot there still seems to be some problem with sensor readout. CPU, Mobo temps and +5, +12V show erratic min values
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also some other voltages are off at max (1.308V).


Don't have any weird min values on mine, running v5.47-3105. So at least for my 1800X your beta build works.


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> AM4 by default.


Thank you, I read a review, https://lanoc.org/review/motherboards/7463-asus-crosshair-vi-hero?showall=&start=2 where they claim that the backplate is AM3+ by default for better compatibility, guess they had some kind of special sample for reviewers.


----------



## bagleman

I have a weird RMA issue that has never happened with Asus before.

So Asus received my board and has had it in the repair stage for about a week but they have not posted an estimated completion date. I sent an email that I have no estimated date and got a generic answer that was unhelpful. Almost immediately after recieving a response my RMA status was changed to allocating parts. If parts were on order then wouldn't I still have an estimated completion date.

This isn't the first time I have had to RMA an asus motherboard, but it is the first time I have had any problems. When I set up my RMA the attendant on the phone said that I should expect a turnaround time of 7-9 days it has been 10 days with no updates.

Even if I cannot speed up the process I wish I had more information. What is going on with my board?!?

@elmor@[email protected]


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> Thank you, I read a review, https://lanoc.org/review/motherboards/7463-asus-crosshair-vi-hero?showall=&start=2 where they claim that the backplate is AM3+ by default for better compatibility, guess they had some kind of special sample for reviewers.


Yeah the board comes with an AM4 backplate, but it accomodates AM3 and AM3+ backplates. Very awesome feature. Thank you Asus for making me not have to wait for back ordered Raystorm adapters...even though I would have printed/machined my own haha.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bagleman*
> 
> I have a weird RMA issue that has never happened with Asus before.
> 
> So Asus received my board and has had it in the repair stage for about a week but they have not posted an estimated completion date. I sent an email that I have no estimated date and got a generic answer that was unhelpful. Almost immediately after recieving a response my RMA status was changed to allocating parts. If parts were on order then wouldn't I still have an estimated completion date.
> 
> This isn't the first time I have had to RMA an asus motherboard, but it is the first time I have had any problems. When I set up my RMA the attendant on the phone said that I should expect a turnaround time of 7-9 days it has been 10 days with no updates.
> 
> Even if I cannot speed up the process I wish I had more information. What is going on with my board?!?
> 
> @elmor@[email protected]


New board probably is a little new to the RMA team. I wonder if they have to replace the entire EC?

They're going to get really good at that RMA quickly though haha.


----------



## KyleStilkey

Hey guys, I just got my new system up and running and flashed the new 0902 Bios. My issue is now when in the process of booting up I am getting Code 07. Anyone know exactly what this means?


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleStilkey*
> 
> Hey guys, I just got my new system up and running and flashed the new 0902 Bios. My issue is now when in the process of booting up I am getting Code 07. Anyone know exactly what this means?


Maybe this will help

https://www.asus.com/support/faq/1002017/


----------



## Qwizh

Hey guys. I built my Ryzen system yesterday with a 1700x, C6H mobo and 16GB of Corsair LPX 3200mhz ram. Everytime I boot up my system it takes a while to post and the qCode displays a number of different codes. Is this normal?

Thanks!


----------



## KyleStilkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> Maybe this will help
> 
> https://www.asus.com/support/faq/1002017/


Yes I know what the code chart is but I have 0 idea what that means.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleStilkey*
> 
> Yes I know what the code chart is but I have 0 idea what that means.


A quick Google search of the description will yield lots of information.

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ap+initialization+before+microcode+loading

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/722442-System-freezes-with-Q-Code-02-on-ASUS-P9X79

Seems power related. You plug in all your power headers?

Edit: Wrong google link.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleStilkey*
> 
> Yes I know what the code chart is but I have 0 idea what that means.


Pretty early code, I would think some cables arent plugged in tightly or something, or extras plugged in, maybe phone cords or such like that.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwizh*
> 
> Hey guys. I built my Ryzen system yesterday with a 1700x, C6H mobo and 16GB of Corsair LPX 3200mhz ram. Everytime I boot up my system it takes a while to post and the qCode displays a number of different codes. Is this normal?
> 
> Thanks!


.

That's normal behavior if you've cleared your CMOS in between boots. I haven't seen that reported for normal boots though.


----------



## KyleStilkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> A quick Google search of the description will yield lots of information.
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclockers.com%2Fforums%2Fshowthread.php%2F722442-System-freezes-with-Q-Code-02-on-ASUS-P9X79
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/722442-System-freezes-with-Q-Code-02-on-ASUS-P9X79
> 
> Seems power related. You plug in all your power headers?


Yes this is what I just read, I'm going to double check, I've seen that it may be due to a bad PSU, which I have a few spares to run. I'll double check all the PSU cables and makes sure they are plugged in correctly.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fanboynz*
> 
> should I be worried my ram isn't listed in the QVL ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Typically 2x8GB sticks, anything over 3600 is pretty much guarenteed to be Samsung"B" 3200 CL14 also. When purchasing the ram if it's cheap it's likely not Samsung "B"
> I would assume that with the new BIOS whatever auto voltage was working for you last time isn't this time. Try setting the SOC voltage to 1.1v manually. 0d is typically ram related but could be low SOC for speeds


I've never really had a clue as to what the specifics of the ram is besides timings and speed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwizh*
> 
> Hey guys. I built my Ryzen system yesterday with a 1700x, C6H mobo and 16GB of Corsair LPX 3200mhz ram. Everytime I boot up my system it takes a while to post and the qCode displays a number of different codes. Is this normal?
> 
> Thanks!


I know the first time, and after Cmos clears, takes a while of cycling through Q-codes until post. Do you mean to say after you've done fiddling with bios if that and boot the next few times it still takes a long while before the post beep?


----------



## Glazos

So like lots of ppl here this is my first post








i got my system up to 4149MHz not stable but benchmark steady but with the 5704 bios only
while trying the same bios setting i could not even boot ....
so will stay with 5704 so the time ....
here are some pics and links :

1886CB score


1870CB score


https://valid.x86.fr/zgk4l6

settings.txt 17k .txt file


----------



## KyleStilkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleStilkey*
> 
> Yes this is what I just read, I'm going to double check, I've seen that it may be due to a bad PSU, which I have a few spares to run. I'll double check all the PSU cables and makes sure they are plugged in correctly.


Ok I just tried reinstalling the cables for my PSU and even trying a spare one. Still getting Code 07. What else could I try?


----------



## Qwizh

As far as I've seen, it has been doing this everytime at boot. It cycles through qCodes for about 10-20 seconds and then it gives Press Del or f2 for bios.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleStilkey*
> 
> Ok I just tried reinstalling the cables for my PSU and even trying a spare one. Still getting Code 07. What else could I try?


Can you still get into BIOS, or are you now stuck at QCode 7 after the 0902 update?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwizh*
> 
> As far as I've seen, it has been doing this everytime at boot. It cycles through qCodes for about 10-20 seconds and then it gives Press Del or f2 for bios.


Hm yeah, that's odd. Is your onboard battery seated okay? What's its voltage?


----------



## Qwizh

Thanks for the replies! I think it's doing this on auto voltage too, and I haven't touched the battery. I'll check it out when I get home in about an hour


----------



## KyleStilkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Can you still get into BIOS, or are you now stuck at QCode 7 after the 0902 update?
> Hm yeah, that's odd. Is your onboard battery seated okay? What's it's voltage?


I can not get into the BIOS at all, it doesn't turn on the displays or any of my USB devices. I did the flashback to install the 0902 bios and all seemed to install well as the light stopped flashing after about 3 mins or so.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleStilkey*
> 
> Ok I just tried reinstalling the cables for my PSU and even trying a spare one. Still getting Code 07. What else could I try?


May be a dumb ? but do you have both the 20 pin and 8 pin power to board? The 8 pin I believe powers most of the usb/fans and such. So need both


----------



## KyleStilkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> May be a dumb ? but do you have both the 20 pin and 8 pin power to board?


Yes and even the 4pin, I tried without the 4pin too just in case that was the issue but same results.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glazos*
> 
> So like lots of ppl here this is my first post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got my system up to 4149MHz not stable but benchmark steady but with the 5704 bios only
> while trying the same bios setting i could not even boot ....
> so will stay with 5704 so the time ....
> here are some pics and links :
> 
> 1886CB score
> 
> 
> 1870CB score
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/zgk4l6
> 
> settings.txt 17k .txt file


i wouldn't stay on 5704 if you don't want your board to commit _sudoku_


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> i wouldn't stay on 5704 if you don't want your board to commit _sudoku_


It's so awesome that it seems Sudoku is here to stay. lol


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwizh*
> 
> Thanks for the replies! I think it's doing this on auto voltage too, and I haven't touched the battery. I'll check it out when I get home in about an hour


I meant the battery voltage. Even if it's seated, but dead (<3.0V) then it won't do it's job.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleStilkey*
> 
> I can not get into the BIOS at all, it doesn't turn on the displays or any of my USB devices. I did the flashback to install the 0902 bios and all seemed to install well as the light stopped flashing after about 3 mins or so.


So let me get this correct, you have never entered BIOS? You just went right to flashback of 0902 which apperaed to flash correctly, and now you're stuck at 07?

If that's true it still may be a power issue. Time to try PSU number two?

Cable is funked out somewhere most likely.


----------



## KyleStilkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> I meant the battery voltage. Even if it's seated, but dead (<3.0V) then it won't do it's job.
> So let me get this correct, you have never entered BIOS? You just went right to flashback of 0902 which apperaed to flash correctly, and now you're stuck at 07?
> 
> If that's true it still may be a power issue. Time to try PSU number two?
> 
> Cable is funked out somewhere most likely.


Already tried 3 same exact error code. All of the PSU's work completely fine in 3 other systems.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> I meant the battery voltage. Even if it's seated, but dead (<3.0V) then it won't do it's job.
> So let me get this correct, you have never entered BIOS? You just went right to flashback of 0902 which apperaed to flash correctly, and now you're stuck at 07?
> 
> If that's true it still may be a power issue. Time to try PSU number two?
> 
> Cable is funked out somewhere most likely.


I agree, sounds like some type of cabling/power issue.


----------



## KyleStilkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> I agree, sounds like some type of cabling/power issue.


Sounds to me like this board may be dead then if this is the case. I've already tried with 3 other PSU's with the exact same code.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleStilkey*
> 
> Sounds to me like this board may be dead then if this is the case. I've already tried with 3 other PSU's with the exact same code.


Maybe reflash to something else, and reflash to 0902 after if you can get it to boot at all?


----------



## KyleStilkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> Maybe reflash to something else, and reflash to 0902 after if you can get it to boot at all?


I'll give this a try and see if it works. I'll post back with the results.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleStilkey*
> 
> I'll give this a try and see if it works. I'll post back with the results.


You can also try removing the board from the case. Funky short somewhere would be no bueno. You'd be the fist DOA on this thread...which isn't impossible, but very unlikely.


----------



## Mercurious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glazos*
> 
> So like lots of ppl here this is my first post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got my system up to 4149MHz not stable but benchmark steady but with the 5704 bios only
> while trying the same bios setting i could not even boot ....
> so will stay with 5704 so the time ....
> here are some pics and links :
> 
> 1886CB score
> 
> 
> 1870CB score
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/zgk4l6
> 
> settings.txt 17k .txt file


Nice job Glazos. I am happy to see another Ryzen7 1800X rig over 4.1ghz. Can you get your full rig up in your profile so we can see what RAM, power unit, etc you have running. I just received my CH6 on Tuesday and plan on getting my 1800X up and running this weekend. Can't wait.


----------



## KyleStilkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> You can also try removing the board from the case. Funky short somewhere would be no bueno. You'd be the fist DOA on this thread...which isn't impossible, but very unlikely.


I'll try this after too, it will be a pain in the ass but, will try. I'll place it up on my boards box so there isn't any sort of short that can happen.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> You can also try removing the board from the case. Funky short somewhere would be no bueno. You'd be the fist DOA on this thread...which isn't impossible, but very unlikely.


oh good catch, maybe that pressure issue from conductive backplate or whatnot coolers. forget what model that was, maybe hes got one.


----------



## NIGH7MARE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Yeah the board comes with an AM4 backplate, but it accomodates AM3 and AM3+ backplates. Very awesome feature. Thank you Asus for making me not have to wait for back ordered Raystorm adapters...even though I would have printed/machined my own haha.


Hi, If the board come with AM4 back plate then I can mount corsair 100i v2 directly or i needed the AM4 bracket ?


----------



## KyleStilkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> oh good catch, maybe that pressure issue from conductive backplate or whatnot coolers. forget what model that was, maybe hes got one.


Nope I didn't, I'm running a CoolerMaster 212 Evo with the AM4 adapter plate. Installs right over the top of the CPU and gets held down like a standard cooler does as apposed to having the back plate installed with the corner mounts hold it down.


----------



## Reikoji

Question. Are the voltage readings and whatnot given from the new ASUS AI suite III Correct?


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGH7MARE*
> 
> Hi, If the board come with AM4 back plate then I can mount corsair 100i v2 directly or i needed the AM4 bracket ?


Hydro Series Cooler Compatibility Details

The following CORSAIR Hydro Series liquid CPU coolers are fully compatible with the new AM4 socket out-of-the box.

Hydro Series H60
Hydro Series H110i (Hydro Series H110i GT)
Hydro Series H100i

The following CORSAIR Hydro Series liquid CPU coolers require an additional AM4 bracket for AMD Ryzen compatibility. Check http://www.corsair.com/ryzen for full details

Hydro Series H50
Hydro Series H55
Hydro Series H75
Hydro Series H80i v2 (H80i GT)
Hydro Series H90
Hydro Series H100i v2 (H100i GTX)
Hydro Series H105
Hydro Series H110i GTX
Hydro Series H115i


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGH7MARE*
> 
> Hi, If the board come with AM4 back plate then I can mount corsair 100i v2 directly or i needed the AM4 bracket ?


With this board you can mount pretty much whatever you want. It's compatible with the AM3 backplates.

Asus seems to be the only ones who did this:


----------



## KyleStilkey

Ok, I just flashed the 5803 and it's now its going through the cycle and came up with the BIOS ARE UPDATING TO NOT SHUTDOWN. I hope it has not ended up in a boot loop issue and killed itself.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleStilkey*
> 
> Ok, I just flashed the 5803 and it's now its going through the cycle and came up with the BIOS ARE UPDATING TO NOT SHUTDOWN. I hope it has not ended up in a boot loop issue and killed itself.


ouch, ya for sure. good luck


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleStilkey*
> 
> Ok, I just flashed the 5803 and it's now its going through the cycle and came up with the BIOS ARE UPDATING TO NOT SHUTDOWN. I hope it has not ended up in a boot loop issue and killed itself.


That was PRIMARILY killing boards with OC's. Default settings should be okay...but...nobody has really tested that aggressively, for obvious reasons.


----------



## KyleStilkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> With this board you can mount pretty much whatever you want. It's compatible with the AM3 backplates.
> 
> Asus seems to be the only ones who did this:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> ouch, ya for sure. good luck


Well now all the devices are booted up, no display though and now I'm stuck on the A0 code.


----------



## goncalossilva

Is it possible to disable HPET in the BIOS? I've been looking for it for a while, but found nothing so far :/


----------



## KyleStilkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> That was PRIMARILY killing boards with OC's. Default settings should be okay...but...nobody has really tested that aggressively, for obvious reasons.


No OC has been done here, first time booting up, but as you can see everything is on by my display is not with a A0 code.


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleStilkey*
> 
> I'll give this a try and see if it works. I'll post back with the results.


Check everything, even pull the board out. I oddly enough had an issue with the backplate for the EK Waterblock. The rubber gasket on the backside for whatever reason wouldn't allow the system to start. Plus I had to drain the damn system what a PITA.

Anyways i'd pull it all, even the heatsink off the cpu and see if it boots. Check every possible angle.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleStilkey*
> 
> Well now all the devices are booted up, no display though and now I'm stuck on the A0 code.


A0 is IDE Initialization? What?

Try disconnecting all peripherals. and maybe even your GPU.


----------



## KyleStilkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> A0 is IDE Initialization? What?
> 
> Try disconnecting all peripherals. and maybe even your GPU.


Now I'm stuck on Error code 94. Could this mean the GPU is having issue booting?


----------



## F3r0x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGH7MARE*
> 
> Hi, If the board come with AM4 back plate then I can mount corsair 100i v2 directly or i needed the AM4 bracket ?


I have an H100iv2 on my rig. I had to use the Am3+ backplate off my old asus 990fx board.

As a warning, I noticed the square cutout in the AM4 ch6 backplate is larger than that of most am3 backplates. Make sure if you use an am3 backplate that it's large enough to clear the transistors on the back of the board. Mine was really close.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleStilkey*
> 
> Now I'm stuck on Error code 94. Could this mean the GPU is having issue booting?


Ide try a different gpu if you have one, but this still sounds like some kind of wiring/cable issue somehow, maybe different slots for your mouse/key and such also
At least you're starting to get somewhere tho.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleStilkey*
> 
> Now I'm stuck on Error code 94. Could this mean the GPU is having issue booting?


Have you tried clearing CMOS since 5803?


----------



## Glazos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercurious*
> 
> Nice job Glazos. I am happy to see another Ryzen7 1800X rig over 4.1ghz. Can you get your full rig up in your profile so we can see what RAM, power unit, etc you have running. I just received my CH6 on Tuesday and plan on getting my 1800X up and running this weekend. Can't wait.


ok i think i did it tho there is no match for the 1800x


----------



## KyleStilkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> Ide try a different gpu if you have one, but this still sounds like some kind of wiring/cable issue somehow, maybe different slots for your mouse/key and such also
> At least you're starting to get somewhere tho.


Well I restarted it and it was fine. Now with A0 code still. Display isn't showing up now, I had it the first time but when I got the REBOOTING UPDATING BIOS SCREEN it never came back.


----------



## KyleStilkey

Yeah now I can boot up with everything turning on but the Display. Any take on this issue?


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleStilkey*
> 
> Now I'm stuck on Error code 94. Could this mean the GPU is having issue booting?


Someone else may know better but from what i've looked up Code 94 basically means the board is dead. I read quite a few forum topics right now, most of them about 2-3 years old now but it seems like it may be something with the BIOS...

Does anyone know if he can even try a BIOS flashback at this point?


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleStilkey*
> 
> Well I restarted it and it was fine. Now with A0 code still. Display isn't showing up now, I had it the first time but when I got the REBOOTING UPDATING BIOS SCREEN it never came back.


The screen appearing is absolutely normal after flashing. The problem was when it appeared without a previous flash.

Did you flash back to 0902 afterwards?


----------



## F3r0x

@Elmor
My psu (Corsair Ax760) only has a 24 pin and 8 pin cpu power available. Is there any advantage to also have the extra 4 pin power connected with the 8 pin? Guessing it's just extra power for over clocking/pci express power?


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleStilkey*
> 
> Yeah now I can boot up with everything turning on but the Display. Any take on this issue?


I would try clear cmos, reflash 0902, clear again after that and see how it goes


----------



## KyleStilkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> I would try clear cmos, reflash 0902, clear again after that and see how it goes


Clearing CMOS did it! I'm in now and updating the 0902. Wish me luck!


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleStilkey*
> 
> Clearing CMOS did it! I'm in now and updating the 0902. Wish me luck!


Very nice, good luck!


----------



## NIGH7MARE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> Hydro Series Cooler Compatibility Details
> 
> The following CORSAIR Hydro Series liquid CPU coolers are fully compatible with the new AM4 socket out-of-the box.
> 
> Hydro Series H60
> Hydro Series H110i (Hydro Series H110i GT)
> Hydro Series H100i
> 
> The following CORSAIR Hydro Series liquid CPU coolers require an additional AM4 bracket for AMD Ryzen compatibility. Check http://www.corsair.com/ryzen for full details
> 
> Hydro Series H50
> Hydro Series H55
> Hydro Series H75
> Hydro Series H80i v2 (H80i GT)
> Hydro Series H90
> Hydro Series H100i v2 (H100i GTX)
> Hydro Series H105
> Hydro Series H110i GTX
> Hydro Series H115i


Corsair worst support they are only offering to limited number of country, people are too much angry with them right. Its happen when you depend upon third party vendor.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> With this board you can mount pretty much whatever you want. It's compatible with the AM3 backplates.
> 
> Asus seems to be the only ones who did this:


Thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3r0x*
> 
> I have an H100iv2 on my rig. I had to use the Am3+ backplate off my old asus 990fx board.
> 
> As a warning, I noticed the square cutout in the AM4 ch6 backplate is larger than that of most am3 backplates. Make sure if you use an am3 backplate that it's large enough to clear the transistors on the back of the board. Mine was really close.


Thanks I will back to you once back to the country.


----------



## KyleStilkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> Very nice, good luck!


BIOS updated and I'm in! Installing Windows 10 and will post back once I'm up and running!

So for future reference, going from the built in bios to 0902 is a no go, go to 5803 first, let the computer boot up and finish the process. If the computer is having issues with displaying an output, clear the CMOS and boot again. Then once in update from 5803 to 0902.


----------



## kundica

Are those of you running Corsair AIO having any issues? Corsair Link randomly locks up for me. I have to kill and restart it in order to monitor and allow changes. I also noticed my CB15 scores are like 30 points lower if Corsair Link is in the background. Running SIV for now which seems to work fine, just a bit bloated.

I can connect the radiator fans to the CPU and OPT CPU fans headers and have full control right? Might be the best option for now.


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3r0x*
> 
> @Elmor
> My psu (Corsair Ax760) only has a 24 pin and 8 pin cpu power available. Is there any advantage to also have the extra 4 pin power connected with the 8 pin? Guessing it's just extra power for over clocking/pci express power?


The 4 pin is optional, its for extreme overclocking

Valid power configs is 8 pin only or 8pin + 4pin power per the manual


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Are those of you running Corsair AIO having any issues? Corsair Link randomly locks up for me. I have to kill and restart it in order to monitor and allow changes. I also noticed my CB15 scores are like 30 points lower if Corsair Link is in the background. Running SIV for now which seems to work fine, just a bit bloated.
> 
> I can connect the radiator fans to the CPU and OPT CPU fans headers and have full control right? Might be the best option for now.


I've seen a couple others mention issues with corsair link.


----------



## The-Beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-Beast*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> 1800 achieved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super jelly of that 1t
Click to expand...

And this is why


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleStilkey*
> 
> BIOS updated and I'm in! Installing Windows 10 and will post back once I'm up and running!
> 
> So for future reference, going from the built in bios to 0902 is a no go, go to 5803 first, let the computer boot up and finish the process. If the computer is having issues with displaying an output, clear the CMOS and boot again. Then once in update from 5803 to 0902.


Havent seen anyone else have that issue. Maybe uhad the usb stick plugged in the wrong slot to do bios flashback? Im planning on updating with ezflash seems to have zero issues, if i cant see whats going on i dont trust it


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-Beast*
> 
> And this is why


At least you can hit 4 on your CPU. My 1700x takes a nap between 3.9 and 4.0. I returned my 1800x when microcenter put the 1700x on sale for $350 for a few hours. Oh well, it's only my ego.


----------



## Alwrath

FLARE X RAM IS UP https://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=F4-3200C14D-16GFX&N=-1&isNodeId=1

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## residentour

Hi,

My first message here. Been using CH6 for a week. Now I am at 0902 bios. (4 x 8 GB DDR4 3000 G.SKILL @ 2666MHZ ; [email protected] 1.19V)

1) If I cut the power to the board it loops 3 times after powering and starting. Normally if I shutdown there is no problem.
this very same issue was reported on previous messages.

2) AMD virtualization is disabled by default. Should I keep it disabled?

3) Is there any way to monitor individual core temps?

4) In pstate0 setting for "VID" I can pick 2C. I want to set it higher to decrease the core voltage. Is it limited for safety? Does higher VID value on pstate make harm?

5)Posting takes a lot time until splash ROG screen. This is my first UEFI board and wanted to have super fast booting for years







. Isn't it possible to ultra fast boot for AMD boards?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Bought the board. Will be here in 5-6 days, tops.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> The 4 pin is optional, its for extreme overclocking
> 
> Valid power configs is 8 pin only or 8pin + 4pin power per the manual


Yea I have both 8 pin + 4 pin connected as well. I'm assuming having both doesn't hurt even if it might be unnecessary. When does the extra 4 pin become necessary? Is it only for LN users?


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *residentour*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> My first message here. Been using CH6 for a week. Now I am at 0902 bios. (4 x 8 GB DDR4 3000 G.SKILL @ 2666MHZ ; [email protected] 1.19V)
> 
> 1) If I cut the power to the board it loops 3 times after powering and starting. Normally if I shutdown there is no problem.
> this very same issue was reported on previous messages.
> 
> 2) AMD virtualization is disabled by default. Should I keep it disabled?
> 
> 3) Is there any way to monitor individual core temps?
> 
> 4) In pstate0 setting for "VID" I can pick 2C. I want to set it higher to decrease the core voltage. Is it limited for safety? Does higher VID value on pstate make harm?
> 
> 5)Posting takes a lot time until splash ROG screen. This is my first UEFI board and wanted to have super fast booting for years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Isn't it possible to ultra fast boot for AMD boards?


1) Same thing happens to me.

2) If you need it, enable it.

3) HWinfo? I haven't paid attention to that.

4) If you reset to defaults VID should read "20" on the 1700x. It's the core voltage. additional voltage can be handled using vcore offset for the AI tweaker page. You can use FID to OC then. 98 is 3.8, 9C is 3.9. Here's how it works:

CPU Ratio = 0.25FID/(DID0.125)
Core Voltage = 1.55-0.00625*VID (will only apply if you use Auto or Offset Mode for vcore)

5) There's a fastboot option in the BIOS. I disable the splash because I want to see the post screen.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Yea I have both 8 pin + 4 pin connected as well. I'm assuming having both doesn't hurt even if it might be unnecessary.


Same here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> When does the extra 4 pin become necessary? Is it only for LN users?


LN2.


----------



## Mercurious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glazos*
> 
> ok i think i did it tho there is no match for the 1800x


Thanks. How do you like that Arctic Freezor 360 and what Kind of temps are you seeing on your OC? Also any tips on stabilizing your OC, what where the settings?

I am interested in the temps because I went with the Cryorig A80 and it looks like the Cryorig and Arctic Freezor have the same Asetek 5th Gen pump. Although the A80 is only a 280mm radiator.


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Set your vsoc a bit higher! try Offset + 0.125


@majestynl
@elmor

Tried it out but unfortunately it didn't work and the cold start bug persists. Also this time the board returned the error 55 "no memory installed"... had to reset the bios once more.
Error 55 occured also with the default mem-frequency of 2133 MHz a couple of days ago when the vsoc voltage was on "auto".

At least 2666 MHz work stable and the machine boots up, but with the cold-start-bug this is not an option, bc the double-start issue stresses my other components such as SSHDs and the fans.

It is more than annoying to have to reset the bios every damn time when I'm starting the pc/ want to use it.
So much trouble with a premium asus-board that costs 250+...









Edit: I furthermore recognized, that the boards immediately turns off and than the whole PC is restarting when I change some more critical bios features such as "core performance boost" disabled or virtualization of the cpu "enabled". Is this normal or shouldn't it be this way? (I know the restarting of the board is normal but that is completely shuts down for 1-2 secs seems pretty strange to me)


----------



## gupsterg

@finalheaven

Asus Crosshair VI X370...Question Regarding power delivery


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Havent seen anyone else have that issue. Maybe uhad the usb stick plugged in the wrong slot to do bios flashback? Im planning on updating with ezflash seems to have zero issues, if i cant see whats going on i dont trust it


That's what I recommend doing. I think his out of the gate BIOS Flashback caused some issues.

Just boot into BIOS from a stock board, plug in USB stick, use USB EZ Flash in BIOS. Clear CMOS after update.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> That's what I recommend doing. I think his out of the gate BIOS Flashback caused some issues.
> 
> Just boot into BIOS from a stock board, plug in USB stick, use USB EZ Flash in BIOS. Clear CMOS after update.


Don't you have to rename the BIOS file? Make it C6H.CAP on a FAT32 format flash drive.

http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/USB_BIOS_Flashback_GUIDE/


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Don't you have to rename the BIOS file? Make it C6H.CAP on a FAT32 format flash drive.
> 
> http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/USB_BIOS_Flashback_GUIDE/


Actually, no, you don't. Board will recognize any CAP file no matter the name. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the CH6 name is just to make it easier to see in the list.

FAT32 or FAT16 is necessary however.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Actually, no, you don't. Board will recognize any CAP file no matter the name. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the CH6 name is just to make it easier to see in the list.
> 
> FAT32 or FAT16 is necessary however.


Naming it CH6.CAP is a requirement because its how flashback knows which bios Version to select. One may want to flashback 5702 or 702 instead of 5803 or 902 for example, but it would only know which you want if you name it CH6.CAP. Because of this it will only recognize naming of CH6. It only doesnt matter what the name is when you go through the normal process of updating your bios, where you get to select the file to use.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Naming it CH6.CAP is a requirement because its how flashback knows which bios Version to select. One may want to flashback 5702 or 702 instead of 5803 or 902 for example, but it would only know which you want if you name it CH6.CAP


Well there ya go. Thanks for the information. +Rep


----------



## roybotnik

After getting the 'bios is updating...' on 0902 I'm stuck on an 07 status code as well, strangely enough. Would be surprised if it's a power issue. Using an EVGA G2 Supernova 850w, never had any probs with it.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Naming it CH6.CAP is a requirement because its how flashback knows which bios Version to select. One may want to flashback 5702 or 702 instead of 5803 or 902 for example, but it would only know which you want if you name it CH6.CAP.


C6H.CAP


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> C6H.CAP


oops, yes. C6H.CAP


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> After getting the 'bios is updating...' on 0902 I'm stuck on an 07 status code as well, strangely enough. Would be surprised if it's a power issue. Using an EVGA G2 Supernova 850w, never had any probs with it.


Had a similar issue, try clear CMOS button (next to the bios flashback button) confused them also once.^^'


----------



## Qwizh

Hey. I went ahead and resetted the bios once again, with no result. I also checked the light under the qCode. It goes from red, to white, to green when it boots, and after posting the light goes it and it stays on qCode 24. Is this normal?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Don't you have to rename the BIOS file? Make it C6H.CAP on a FAT32 format flash drive.
> 
> http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/USB_BIOS_Flashback_GUIDE/


To use it as flashback you do but ez flash pretty sure u dont


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwizh*
> 
> Hey. I went ahead and resetted the bios once again, with no result. I also checked the light under the qCode. It goes from red, to white, to green when it boots, and after posting the light goes it and it stays on qCode 24. Is this normal?


Yep, 24 is the standard code when everything works. This is fine, also the sequence of the LEDs lighting up is okay, pretty normal for this board.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Shame that they are remaining silent about it though.
> 
> 
> 
> If they had something tangible to share, they would have. Especially with all the negativity associated with the coverage. Not point in "flogging a dead horse."
Click to expand...

I was hoping that My input may actually assist and help cut through all the chatter and focus attentions where is would give the most benefit. Not flog a dead horse. Shedulers, SMT performance and thread switching are all just symptoms of the underlying issue, not the cause. At least AMD are now talking about improvements to memory so they are 1/2 way there.

It took me ages arguing with all the self appointed Nvidia forum police after working out where the problem was with the Micron memory GTX 1070 before Nvidia looked at it and wrote the new bios to fix the bug.

I realize that you don't know me from Adam but it is disappointing that everyone seems so fixed in following a process they have memorized, even though they haven't found a definitive answer yet, wont even stop to step back and take a look at relevant data that is currently being overlooked.

I must just be a glutton for punishment


----------



## Qwizh

But is it normal for the sequence to appear at every boot. Because it adds about 10-20 seconds to boottimes overall before even giving the ASUS splashscreen.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> I was hoping that My input may actually assist and help cut through all the chatter and focus attentions where is would give the most benefit. Not flog a dead horse. Shedulers, SMT performance and thread switching are all just symptoms of the underlying issue, not the cause. At least AMD are now talking about improvements to memory so they are 1/2 way there.


I made this a few days ago: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BORHnYLLgyY

Not sure how relevant it is since that's a DX9 application, but it was interesting to see a measurable difference. Haven't had a chance to do any more tests since I keep ******* up my settings.


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwizh*
> 
> But is it normal for the sequence to appear at every boot. Because it adds about 10-20 seconds to boottimes overall before even giving the ASUS splashscreen.


Had this problem, too. Flash the latest BIOS 0902 and clear CMOS and load optimized defaults (exit tab) before and after the flashing. Worked fine for me so far. BIOS file has to be named C6H.CAP on a FAT32 Stick. POST time is 5 secs with no boot logo and the machine boots up fine, the LED sequence also wents much quicker now, at least in my case.


----------



## Qwizh

Thanks for the reply. I will give it a shot. Will let you know


----------



## bluej511

So checking the manual. If you want to update bios using flashback you need to rename it C6H.CAP, BUT if you are using ezflash it says nothing about changing the name.


----------



## Fright

Kk, but just doing it for safety purposes. But good to know, thx.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So checking the manual. If you want to update bios using flashback you need to rename it C6H.CAP, BUT if you are using ezflash it says nothing about changing the name.


Yes changing the name is only when u want to use USB flashback!
From the bios EZ Flash, you can name it what you want!


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> @majestynl
> @elmor
> 
> Tried it out but unfortunately it didn't work and the cold start bug persists. Also this time the board returned the error 55 "no memory installed"... had to reset the bios once more.
> Error 55 occured also with the default mem-frequency of 2133 MHz a couple of days ago when the vsoc voltage was on "auto".
> 
> At least 2666 MHz work stable and the machine boots up, but with the cold-start-bug this is not an option, bc the double-start issue stresses my other components such as SSHDs and the fans.
> 
> It is more than annoying to have to reset the bios every damn time when I'm starting the pc/ want to use it.
> So much trouble with a premium asus-board that costs 250+...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I furthermore recognized, that the boards immediately turns off and than the whole PC is restarting when I change some more critical bios features such as "core performance boost" disabled or virtualization of the cpu "enabled". Is this normal or shouldn't it be this way? (I know the restarting of the board is normal but that is completely shuts down for 1-2 secs seems pretty strange to me)


Are u having still these issues? Did you also tried manual set for vsoc?


----------



## Fright

Hi, yeah the issues persist unfortunately. Will try manuel vsoc voltage should I set the auto value of 0.85 V in manuel mode + offset of 0.125 V?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Hi, yeah the issues persist unfortunately. Will try manuel vsoc voltage should I set the auto value of 0.85 V in manuel mode + offset of 0.125 V?


No, because if you choose manual, there is no offset anymore








Select manual and start with 1.25v, if it helps your problem, you can try lower...


----------



## newguyagain

Hi Folks

I have read the last 20 pages but I still do not understand the temperature offset and its impact on measurements.
From what I have gathered is that AMD has introduced a temp. offset to report about 20°C over what the actual temp. is and that we have two temp. readings: tctl and mainboard - the 1st beind a direct temp. reading close to the IHS and the latter being under the CPU on the board.

So which reading does have this the temp. offset - From what I understand it has to be the tctl value as Asus should be able to read it's on temperature sensor within the board accurately.

Or in other words: How do I finally get to know the real temperature of my 1800x ?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *residentour*
> 
> 4) In pstate0 setting for "VID" I can pick 2C. I want to set it higher to decrease the core voltage. Is it limited for safety? Does higher VID value on pstate make harm?
> 
> 5)Posting takes a lot time until splash ROG screen. This is my first UEFI board and wanted to have super fast booting for years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Isn't it possible to ultra fast boot for AMD boards?


4. If you toch the VID, Pstates wont work anymore!
5. You could diasble some post checks etc, please read my prev messages about this... raja also had some answers about this issue!


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Hi Folks
> 
> I have read the last 20 pages but I still do not understand the temperature offset and its impact on measurements.
> From what I have gathered is that AMD has introduced a temp. offset to report about 20°C over what the actual temp. is and that we have two temp. readings: tctl and mainboard - the 1st beind a direct temp. reading close to the IHS and the latter being under the CPU on the board.
> 
> So which reading does have this the temp. offset - From what I understand it has to be the tctl value as Asus should be able to read it's on temperature sensor within the board accurately.
> 
> Or in other words: How do I finally get to know the real temperature of my 1800x ?


tCTL has the offset, but nobody can give ME a straight answer as to why my 1700X tCTL is reading 30C at idle...so, take it all with a grain of salt.

Whats your loaded temps of your 1800X on tCTL?

There's what, like, 20 thermistors on the die and I'm pretty sure tCTL is just reporting the highest one. Same with core voltage.

Edit: Citing this slide:


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Hi Folks
> 
> I have read the last 20 pages but I still do not understand the temperature offset and its impact on measurements.
> From what I have gathered is that AMD has introduced a temp. offset to report about 20°C over what the actual temp. is and that we have two temp. readings: tctl and mainboard - the 1st beind a direct temp. reading close to the IHS and the latter being under the CPU on the board.
> 
> So which reading does have this the temp. offset - From what I understand it has to be the tctl value as Asus should be able to read it's on temperature sensor within the board accurately.
> 
> Or in other words: How do I finally get to know the real temperature of my 1800x ?


Share some screens mate!


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> No, because if you choose manual, there is no offset anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Select manual and start with 1.25v, if it helps your problem, you can try lower...


Thx mate, will try and report back tomorrow. Rest of the values can be set to auto right? Like vcore, ram etc.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Thx mate, will try and report back tomorrow. Rest of the values can be set to auto right? Like vcore, ram etc.


If you dont OC with those values! I dont have an idea where you OC with?
Are u on stock ? Manual Vcore?

But i would first start to fix your cold boot issue... So go back to defaults. And start with your dram.. vsoc etc etc..


----------



## Fright

Yep I'm stock overall, don't want to OC the plattform right now bc to unstable imho. Want everything to just work fine and hope in about a few months with a mem frequency of 3200 MHz with a BCLK of 100. So everything stock and smooth for the coming years.

Edit: All values are at stock (optimized defaults) just a few board options set like CPU virtualization enable, LED in sleep state disabled etc. and still the damn cold boot. : / But not everytime. Has to be a bios issue bc PSU etc. beefy and brand-new.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Yep I'm stock overall, don't want to OC the plattform right now bc to unstable imho. Want everything to just work fine and hope in about a few months with a mem frequency of 3200 MHz with a BCLK of 100. So everything stock and smooth for the coming years.


Ok then you need your dram volt on 1.35v / Set your correct timings / and vsoc on 1.25 ( lower it after cold boot fixed)


----------



## Fright

And should I set the RAM to 2666 or default? Because everything over 2666 the board wont post nor boot up.

And should I set the 2666 with DOCP or manual mode? Kinda confusing options with the ASUS.^^' With my former asrock I could simply choose under DRAM Tab XMP profile and was fine to go. (asrock 890gx pro 3 with 8150 fx)


----------



## BoMbY

Seems like Ryzen is very fickle with OC. I just installed a new cooler which should be better, but nothing seems to be really stable anymore. It even clocks slightly lower now with default settings. The temperatures don't look much different compared to the other cooler, but maybe I did something wrong when mounting (maybe too little, or too much thermal paste). I will try to re-seat everything tomorrow - I wonder how that goes.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> And should I set the RAM to 2666 or default? Because everything over 2666 the board wont post nor boot up.
> 
> And should I set the 2666 with DOCP or manual mode? Kinda confusing options with the ASUS.^^' With my former asrock I could simply choose under DRAM Tab XMP profile and was fine to go. (asrock 890gx pro 3 with 8150 fx)


Yes preset profiles are not working correct right now! Will be fixed soon! So manual is best for now!
Start with 2666,, and work yourself up! if you have luck you could go higher! But again, dont forget my settings above!


----------



## Qwizh

So I cleared CMOS, went into bios, factory resetted it, updates bios, factory resetted again, and the issue still persists. Any idea's? Takes about 10-15 seconds of cycling between qcodes and yellow, red, white and green leds before going to splash screen. Thanks!


----------



## residentour

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> 4. If you toch the VID, Pstates wont work anymore!
> 5. You could diasble some post checks etc, please read my prev messages about this... raja also had some answers about this issue!


4.
My VID is at 2C and pstates work if I set "balanced power" on windows 10.



5. I have looked at this message :

Code:



Code:


- Fasboot enabled
- SATA Support > boot drive only
-Disable anything ure not using asmedia etc etc.
-Advanced/PCH Storage configuration : Smart self test [Disabled]
-thunderbold [Disabled]
-fast boot [Enabled]
-boot logo auto
-post report 0
-post delay 0
-csm [Disabled]
-memory timing option: MRC Fastboot [Enabled]

But most of these are Intel only options like there is no "MRC" , thunderbold or PCH Storage for AMD.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Edit: I furthermore recognized, that the boards immediately turns off and than the whole PC is restarting when I change some more critical bios features such as "core performance boost" disabled or virtualization of the cpu "enabled". Is this normal or shouldn't it be this way? (I know the restarting of the board is normal but that is completely shuts down for 1-2 secs seems pretty strange to me)


I didn't see anybody answer this part...

Yes, this is completely normal behavior for some settings to force it to actually shut down for a couple of seconds and then auto-start instead of keeping the board powered in a normal restart.


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> tCTL has the offset, but nobody can give ME a straight answer as to why my 1700X tCTL is reading 30C at idle...so, take it all with a grain of salt.
> 
> Whats your loaded temps of your 1800X on tCTL?
> 
> There's what, like, 20 thermistors on the die and I'm pretty sure tCTL is just reporting the highest one. Same with core voltage.
> 
> Edit: Citing this slide:


On Stock my tctl temp are as follows:
idle: 44-55C
load Prim95 small fft: 68-72C (after about 1h)

OC to 3900Mhz @1,373v:
idle: 44-55C
load: 82-88C

Yea I think I will hold off further OC and wait until that temp. offset really is crystal clear handled - I don't want to fry my 1800x

@elmor

Is there any way to get the real, non offset, temperatur of the tctl sensor reading ? - I assume it is not possible without a microcode update from AMD


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *residentour*
> 
> 4.
> My VID is at 2C and pstates work if I set "balanced power" on windows 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 5. I have looked at this message :
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> - Fasboot enabled
> - SATA Support > boot drive only
> -Disable anything ure not using asmedia etc etc.
> -Advanced/PCH Storage configuration : Smart self test [Disabled]
> -thunderbold [Disabled]
> -fast boot [Enabled]
> -boot logo auto
> -post report 0
> -post delay 0
> -csm [Disabled]
> -memory timing option: MRC Fastboot [Enabled]
> 
> But most of these are Intel only options like there is no "MRC" , thunderbold or PCH Storage for AMD.


4. Ok then your VID is on default and OKE
5. yes, some of them could be only intel. I copied them from my notes made in years. There where suggestions like i said.. Change things what you can find!
But again... there is a min. boot time for now!

Share any new items if you found them!


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Share some screens mate!


Sorry - I don't get what you mean. What "screens" ? - from hwinfo temps?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Sorry - I don't get what you mean. What "screens" ? - from hwinfo temps?


Yes. even with passed cinebench ! and cpu-z screens!


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Ok then you need your dram volt on 1.35v / Set your correct timings / and vsoc on 1.25 ( lower it after cold boot fixed)


So tried it out, everything faster than 2666 the PC won't boot an Q-Code gives me a 54 mem init error.



With these settings it runs fine but actually didn't tested the cold boot, will do right now.

Edit: Also Mem-Timings set to 16-16-16-16-36 like the gskill specs suggested.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> On Stock my tctl temp are as follows:
> idle: 44-55C
> load Prim95 small fft: 68-72C (after about 1h)
> 
> OC to 3900Mhz @1,373v:
> idle: 44-55C
> load: 82-88C
> 
> Yea I think I will hold off further OC and wait until that temp. offset really is crystal clear handled - I don't want to fry my 1800x
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Is there any way to get the real, non offset, temperatur of the tctl sensor reading ? - I assume it is not possible without a microcode update from AMD


What you see for tCTL is the real, non-offset value. You have to do the math yourself. In your case...88C-20C=68C actual die temp.

However, like I say...I don't think anyone can confidently say "yeah, that's absolutely the correct temp reading" right now.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> So tried it out, everything faster than 2666 the PC won't boot an Q-Code gives me a 54 mem init error.
> 
> 
> 
> With these settings it runs fine but actually didn't tested the cold boot, will do right now.
> 
> Edit: Also Mem-Timings set to 16-16-16-16-36 like the gskill specs suggested.


Yes test your cold boot, most important for now!
And btw, i do see you have changed your bclk freq.
Can you set the AI overclock tuner on auto pls

Edit: you have the C16 version! Thats the one who gave me also problems. I changed them to c14 version and that fixed my problems!


----------



## Fright

Still cold-boot bug. :/ Yeah surely can do that, just thought 100 as standard value would be better bc read somewhere that the PCIe connection gets turned into v2.0 when the BCLK value exceeds 105 MHz.

Edit: read somewhere = overclocking guide v.04 for this board.

BCLK auto value is 100.600 = CPU freq. 3621 MHz


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> 4. If you toch the VID, Pstates wont work anymore!
> 5. You could diasble some post checks etc, please read my prev messages about this... raja also had some answers about this issue!


I was wondering do you have DMM?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I was wondering do you have DMM?


Sure but there seems to be a problem reading with DMM, or im doing something really wrong


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Still cold-boot bug. :/ Yeah surely can do that, just thought 100 as standard value would be better bc read somewhere that the PCIe connection gets turned into v2.0 when the BCLK value exceeds 105 MHz.
> 
> Edit: read somewhere = overclocking guide v.04 for this board.


Yes, i know, setting on auto will keep it on default! and thats 100 or a bit below!


----------



## Qwizh

I am getting really weird temperature readings. It seems to happen when the voltage is sub 1,4v. Yet, I can't quite put my finger on the issue. HWinfo64 and AMD Ryzen both read sub 15C degree temperatures... Some previous temperatures indicated 30C idle and 50C load, but I don't seem to be able to get those temps back.. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Edit: you have the C16 version! Thats the one who gave me also problems. I changed them to c14 version and that fixed my problems!


Hmmm, thought C16 would be better bc not to aggressive timings also the C14 seem to be really overpriced and sold out on amazon germany.


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Yes. even with passed cinebench ! and cpu-z screens!


Yup, can do tomorrow. I am just not at home tonight


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Hmmm, thought C16 would be better bc not to aggressive timings also the C14 seem to be really overpriced and sold out on amazon germany.


https://www.alternate.de/G-Skill/DIMM-16-GB-DDR4-3200-Kit-Arbeitsspeicher/html/product/1327511?event=search

Thats the one im using in this rig


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Hmmm, thought C16 would be better bc not to aggressive timings also the C14 seem to be really overpriced and sold out on amazon germany.


Overpriced because it's what's been working the best for people. Lol.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Edit: you have the C16 version! Thats the one who gave me also problems. I changed them to c14 version and that fixed my problems!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, thought C16 would be better bc not to aggressive timings also the C14 seem to be really overpriced and sold out on amazon germany.
Click to expand...

They're actually very good sticks thAT'S WHY. tHEY'LL DO 4000 cl12 WELL MOST WILL ON iNTEL z270


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwizh*
> 
> So I cleared CMOS, went into bios, factory resetted it, updates bios, factory resetted again, and the issue still persists. Any idea's? Takes about 10-15 seconds of cycling between qcodes and yellow, red, white and green leds before going to splash screen. Thanks!


That's normal... And from what I can tell it takes longer if you're running more aggressive memory settings.


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> https://www.alternate.de/G-Skill/DIMM-16-GB-DDR4-3200-Kit-Arbeitsspeicher/html/product/1327511?event=search
> 
> Thats the one im using in this rig


But the trident are kind of too big for my be quiet cpu fan. + don't like the tridentz look tbh.^^' But thx for the suggestion.
And also sold out. : / "delivery date: unknown"

And also the price 200 eur for the half of my current capacity. : /

Maybe I should switch to G.Skill Flare X series - DDR4 - 16 GB: 2 x 8 GB - DIMM 288-PIN - 3200 MHz / PC4-25600 - CL14
but also kinda too expensive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> Overpriced because it's what's been working the best for people. Lol.


^^' lol and the world-wide demand of course.

Edit:

Maybe I should wait until a BIOS update fixes it, what will happen guaranteed in the next couple of months, right? Bc all other boards I've known so far also took almost any RAM w/o complaints with their final BIOS version.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Hi Folks
> Or in other words: How do I finally get to know the real temperature of my 1800x ?


From AMD:
Quote:


> Specifically, the AMD Ryzen™ 7 1700X and 1800X carry a +20°C offset between the tCTL° (reported) temperature and the actual Tj° temperature. In the short term, users of the AMD Ryzen™ 1700X and 1800X can simply subtract 20°C to determine the true junction temperature of their processor.


I just changed hwinfo to multiply it by 0.80. Close enough, meh.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> But the trident are kind of too big for my be quiet cpu fan. + don't like the tridentz look tbh.^^' But thx for the suggestion.
> And also sold out. : / "delivery date: unknown"
> 
> And also the price 200 eur for the half of my current capacity. : /
> 
> Maybe I should switch to G.Skill Flare X series - DDR4 - 16 GB: 2 x 8 GB - DIMM 288-PIN - 3200 MHz / PC4-25600 - CL14
> but also kinda too expensive.
> ^^' lol and the world-wide demand of course.


Flare would rock I'm sure, it just came out I believe. I prolly would have gotten that if was available when I bought my mem. But yes, spendy also, but better buy once than get cheap and end up having to buy more anyway


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Sure but there seems to be a problem reading with DMM, or im doing something really wrong


No issue with Digital MultiMeter or have you misunderstood?

Do you have this electrical tool?


----------



## Microtic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwizh*
> 
> I am getting really weird temperature readings. It seems to happen when the voltage is sub 1,4v. Yet, I can't quite put my finger on the issue. HWinfo64 and AMD Ryzen both read sub 15C degree temperatures... Some previous temperatures indicated 30C idle and 50C load, but I don't seem to be able to get those temps back.. Any ideas? Thanks


I'm getting this too since the 0902 update. And it's very erratic. Jumps up to 22 from 14C randomly. And I am in a 22 degree room. I'm guessing we have to wait for a new BIOS update.


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> They're actually very good sticks thAT'S WHY. tHEY'LL DO 4000 cl12 WELL MOST WILL ON iNTEL z270


Which do you mean, the C16 Gskill 3200 mhz ripjaws or the trident Zs?^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> Flare would rock I'm sure, it just came out I believe. I prolly would have gotten that if was available when I bought my mem. But yes, spendy also, but better buy once than get cheap and end up having to buy more anyway


Yep, but just 16 GB need 32GB for my workflow. : / Or I need to buy 2 kits, but that would be much more expensive and I've read that the ryzen isn't doing well with 4 mounted modules or at least is not doing the their full frequency right now, so would be the same issue as right now, that I can't reach 3200 MHz.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> From AMD:
> I just changed hwinfo to multiply it by 0.80. Close enough, meh.


Yeah but man, my 1700X tCTL idle temps are 30C and loaded is 50C so...no.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Yeah but man, my 1700X tCTL idle temps are 30C and loaded is 50C so...no.


Obviously it won't work if you have the issues with low temp readings... I don't seem to have that issue.


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> FLARE X RAM IS UP https://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=F4-3200C14D-16GFX&N=-1&isNodeId=1
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Still no 3466


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Sure but there seems to be a problem reading with DMM, or im doing something really wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No issue with Digital MultiMeter or have you misunderstood?
> 
> Do you have this electrical tool?
Click to expand...

Man I just checked the volts on this with the 1700 and they're whacked along with temps. You're not gonna believe it but it's opposite of what you were seeing. CPUz, Aida are all showing 1.52+ and the DMM comes back with 1.42 which is what I set in BIOS
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> They're actually very good sticks thAT'S WHY. tHEY'LL DO 4000 cl12 WELL MOST WILL ON iNTEL z270
> 
> 
> 
> Which do you mean, the C16 Gskill 3200 mhz ripjaws or the trident Zs?^^
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> Flare would rock I'm sure, it just came out I believe. I prolly would have gotten that if was available when I bought my mem. But yes, spendy also, but better buy once than get cheap and end up having to buy more anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, but just 16 GB need 32GB for my workflow. : / Or I need to buy 2 kits, but that would be much more expensive and I've read that the ryzen isn't doing well with 4 mounted modules or at least is not doing the their full frequency right now, so would be the same issue as right now, that I can't reach 3200 MHz.
Click to expand...

The G.Skill 3200 CL 14 is what I'm talking about. The CL 16 are cheaper I know but also Hynix AFIK


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No issue with Digital MultiMeter or have you misunderstood?
> 
> Do you have this electrical tool?










haha yeah i understand... its not reading, tried with 2 different ones..

Let me try again..cause everthing else i can read with those 2...


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Man I just checked the volts on this with the 1700 and they're whacked along with temps. You're not gonna believe it but it's opposite of what you were seeing. CPUz, Aida are all showing 1.52+ and the DMM comes back with 1.42 which is what I set in BIOS


It seems like there's an obvious REAL value haha.


----------



## Qwizh

It doesn't happen when everything's default. It says it's sitting at 5C while its OC'd to 3,9. But at stock it idles on 30 and loads to 50C... So this is bios related? Because 0902 is the only bios I've used since I only got this board yesterday.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwizh*
> 
> It doesn't happen when everything's default. It says it's sitting at 5C while its OC'd to 3,9. But at stock it idles on 30 and loads to 50C... So this is bios related? Because 0902 is the only bios I've used since I only got this board yesterday.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Obviously it won't work if you have the issues with low temp readings... I don't seem to have that issue.


I have the same questions.

What's going on with temperature and voltage reproting? It's clearly not what AMD says with +20C offset (or there's bugs on bugs).

I don't think anyone is going to give you a straight answer because nobody actually knows.

Edit: If somebody THINKS they know...give us a legit breakdown of what the heck is going on. Why are some people seeing crazy high temps on one BIOS but not the other? Why are some people seeing ridiculously low temperatures (me)?


----------



## Fright

Apropos Temps, found two values in the deeper settings of the board are they okay at this state or need changing? DRAM Power Phase Control "Extreme" and CPU Power Thermal Control "T.Probe".


----------



## majestynl

@gupsterg still nothing. Think something wrong with the soldering. The vcore is showing 0.000

Edit: im such a fool!!







...Slide the 24 pin cable and now its showing the volt... probarly because the dmm pin didnt hit the soldering with the 24 pin in the way....


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> I was hoping that My input may actually assist and help cut through all the chatter and focus attentions where is would give the most benefit. Not flog a dead horse. Shedulers, SMT performance and thread switching are all just symptoms of the underlying issue, not the cause. At least AMD are now talking about improvements to memory so they are 1/2 way there.
> 
> 
> 
> I made this a few days ago: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BORHnYLLgyY
> 
> Not sure how relevant it is since that's a DX9 application, but it was interesting to see a measurable difference. Haven't had a chance to do any more tests since I keep ******* up my settings.
Click to expand...

Thread switching, memory access, storage access, some USB traffic, x16 lane PCIE traffic, x4 Pcie traffic to PHC all use the data fabric.

In a compute only benchmark like cinebench or encoding video, the traffic over the data fabric is mostly CPU to memory, any thread switching, low bandwidth 2d write to screen instructions to the GPU and maybe a bit of disk access as the CPU runs its lists of instructions. All those things use up a certain level of the available Data Fabric bandwidth. AMD describes the Data Fabric as a network that resides on the SOC

The moment you run a 3D graphical application, particularly a game with explosions and buildings falling down, you have the compute things in the first example running and using their chunk of DF bandwidth that you had before, and on top of that, with a powerful GPU, you have the need to process all the triangles and other graphical elements with the associated memory IO to serve the GPU demanding 300fps at 1080p, plus it has to send all those frames out to the PCIe bus to go to the GPU. That traffic is also going over the same DF bandwidth. At some point, any network will get to a point where the contention to use the bandwidth will start forcing the network messages to have to wait or resend the traffic.

That introduces additional delays that you do not have when the network is lightly loaded and is why we are not seeing issues without the graphical load. The DF traffic delays impact thread switching, memory access, and the volume of frames that can be sent out to the PCIe bus. Running SMT in a heavy traffic environment adds additional load as the 8 extra SMT threads are also accessing memory and switching between cores, adding to the load on the bandwidth and increasing the contention even further.

I am sure that is why we see the lower performance in 1080p games because the Intel chips are architectured differently and are not having to deal with teh same bandwidth contention. At 4K the GPU is not able to process 300fps, it is maybe only doing 70. The instructions to teh GPU on what to draw in the screen are not 4 times larger, they just thell the GPU to draw that triangle larger so all the processing for the extra 200+ frames never happen and use up DF bandwidth.

The assumption that everyone else is making, that the only thing under extreme load is the CPU with a 1080p Titan XP load, is not a safe assumption to make. It certainly does load up the CPU but there is also all the other bits that are not being considered.

When you ignore the Data Fabric in the process chain and only look at the CPU in isolation, you can see the symptoms as you demonstrated in your video - they are perfectly valid observations. However, you did not demonstrate what happens when there was no graphics load and you did not ask the next logical questions in a problem solving methodology....WHY is it slow? What mechanism is being used to transfer the threads between CCX modules? What can we do to possibly mitigate that problem?

I am not trying to be rude or insulting so please don't feel offended, but your video stopped at the same point where everyone else's video has stopped to date. You observed the delays with switching cores and assigned blame there when the CCX modules are actually having to rely on another layer below that we have never had to think about before with the Intel architecture that we have all gotten used to over the last 10 years.

There are new concepts here. AMD's communication describing how it all works together has not exactly been overly informative so far. The have mentioned Data Fabric but used the terms more as buzzwords than something that is describing the foundation of the entire chip. The other challenges of ram support, bricking motherboards, funky temperatures etc that come with a very immature system has not exactly aided in the focusing of attention either.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Man I just checked the volts on this with the 1700 and they're whacked along with temps. You're not gonna believe it but it's opposite of what you were seeing. CPUz, Aida are all showing 1.52+ and the DMM comes back with 1.42 which is what I set in BIOS.


I don't use those apps.

What I noted on HWiNFO, if I wait say <90sec after OS load and launch HWiNFO the sensor data will be stuck, ie 1.55V. If I launch HWiNFO >90sec after OS load data is not stuck. This is down SMU firmware issue on Ryzen, Martin has had it confirmed by a source close to AMD AFAIK. See this post.

What I'm after is someone to collaborate what I'm seeing on DMM for "idle" VCORE.

So when CPU stock, in OS, "idle" I get 0.528V -0.643V.
So when CPU 3.7GHz with +18.75mV offset, in OS, "idle" I get 0.541V -0.664V.
So when CPU 3.8GHz with +106.25mV offset, in OS, "idle" I get 0.621V -0.747V.

By editing PState 2 VID I now have idle similar to stock but on my 3.8GHz ACB OC profile, this clocks down to ~1.55GHz @ idle. I have also been running 1.125GHz as idle as well for several hours now. I would like someone to test this aspect.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha yeah i understand... its not reading, tried with 2 different ones..
> 
> Let me try again..cause everthing else i can read with those 2...


OK, I get reads AOK. I don't use the ground point on "Probelt", too close to VCORE pad and just in case my hand slipped didn't wanna cause a short







. I ground multimeter to case.


----------



## majestynl

yes, read my edit above !!!









Hwinfo: 1.395 - 1.417 / DMM : 1.41-1.42v


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

a Micro center near me has an open boxed one for $195, not a bad deal but seems abit to risky getting open boxed mobo's with all the bricking issues going on.


----------



## RyzenChrist

Anyone else notice that the new CPUZ reads the wrong cpu voltage?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> a Micro center near me has an open boxed one for $195, not a bad deal but seems abit to risky getting open boxed mobo's with all the bricking issues going on.


Is a $60 potential savings worth your time to put it all together and find out it's bricked and then remove it all for a return? For me, the answer is...not really. With my w-cooling loop uninstall is a nightmare. I would consider it if I had a air cooler to bench test it with.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> a Micro center near me has an open boxed one for $195, not a bad deal but seems abit to risky getting open boxed mobo's with all the bricking issues going on.


wouldn't be surprised if that's bricked, or not in the best working condition :3 too hasty to be returning such a good board otherwise.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> wouldn't be surprised if that's bricked, or not in the best working condition :3 too hasty to be returning such a good board otherwise.


People in this thread have returned boards on the principle that it bricks at all, so, stubbornness is plenty.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Anyone else notice that the new CPUZ reads the wrong cpu voltage?


I've noticed it showing the same voltage as Dual Intelligent Processor 5 (Asus AI suite III). It fluctuates and I think thats normal if you're on auto/offset like I am.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Is a $60 potential savings worth your time to put it all together and find out it's bricked and then remove it all for a return? For me, the answer is...not really. With my w-cooling loop uninstall is a nightmare. I would consider it if I had a air cooler to bench test it with.


Agreed, thats why im not going to bother lol ill wait it out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> wouldn't be surprised if that's bricked, or not in the best working condition :3 too hasty to be returning such a good board otherwise.


i thought the same, 50% chance its bricked.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> People in this thread have returned boards on the principle that it bricks at all, so, stubbornness is plenty.


But like I said, too hasty. These wonderful ASUS reps have already helped us get around that minor detail. It's only going to get better from here imo.


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> But like I said, too hasty. These wonderful ASUS reps have already helped us get around that minor detail. It's only going to get better from here imo.


I wouldn't say minor detail personally, but given how responsive the Asus reps were and how quickly they resolved the problem, along with the feature set of the CH6 is why I still ordered it.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> I wouldn't say minor detail personally, but given how responsive the Asus reps were and how quickly they resolved the problem, along with the feature set of the CH6 is why I still ordered it.


I was just exaggerating a bit







. Also i heard C6H despite the issues is still the most functional and most available high end board atm.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> yes, read my edit above !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hwinfo: 1.395 - 1.417 / DMM : 1.41-1.42v


Sweet







, can you get idle? do similar testing as I did in post 2188?


----------



## majestynl

ASUS Allready has uploaded the latest bios on the support page. And the bricking problem appears when you OC. Most people who are going to OC, will flash newest bios first.
And All boards on stock at ASUS will have the new bios...


----------



## Johan45

@gupsterg
Ok HWinfo reads the same as CPUz for voltage. DMM is still almost 0.1v lower but..... I suspected this the other night but everytime I get a good reading from the DMM I get a system freeze. It's not stability I have run many benched and stability tests. Has to be some kind of feedbackin the circuit


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , can you get idle? do similar testing as I did in post 2188?


Sure IDLE was showing same values as HWinfo!
Will do exact same test tomorrow and post results!


----------



## gupsterg

@Johan45

Not had an issue same as yours using voltage pads, not saying you aren't having an issue mate







. I've used 2 differing multimeter both no issues. Taken multiple readings for varying times of few seconds to few minutes plus used all pads except the ground. I ground to my metal case interior.

@majestynl

+rep and await your results at your leisure














.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> FLARE X RAM IS UP https://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=F4-3200C14D-16GFX&N=-1&isNodeId=1
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Tho I'm pretty sure they do i'm wondering... do these have intel XMP 2.0 profiles or did they implement some other profile type for these?

EDIT: nvm checked gskill site. They do :3. Would be nice if they had something different in a supposed AMD specific memory module.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Johan45
> 
> Not had an issue same as yours using voltage pads, not saying you aren't having an issue mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've used 2 differing multimeter both no issues. Taken multiple readings for varying times of few seconds to few minutes plus used all pads except the ground. I ground to my metal case interior.
> 
> @majestynl
> 
> +rep and await your results at your leisure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I only have one DMM and used it on numerous pieces of HW. I never had this issue on my other board either. Not saying it's the board/BIOS but I'm just saying it's odd. Typically when I touch the pads the numbers are all over the place then it'll stop at 1.42 say and hold but at that point the system is locked. maybe I need a new battery or something but it doesn't appear to be low. numbers are bright


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Question:

How do I hook to the DMM to the motherboard? Step for step?

I know that the contact points are below/on the side to the 24P, can you mess up the board with the voltage reading, if you touch the PCB or the other contacts?

When I am testing this on my two-stroke outboards, engine and boats generally, if I touch something else, It does not matter, the readings are just incorrect. But PC components are more fragile, hence why I had to ask.









Sorry if this is a stupid question.









EDIT: My grammar is terrible, but I am so tired.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I only have one DMM and used it on numerous pieces of HW. I never had this issue on my other board either. Not saying it's the board/BIOS but I'm just saying it's odd. Typically when I touch the pads the numbers are all over the place then it'll stop at 1.42 say and hold but at that point the system is locked. maybe I need a new battery or something but it doesn't appear to be low. numbers are bright


New battery would be good, i also tend to replace my CMOS battery first thing i do on a new mobo (dont know how long those cheap batteries have been sitting around before being used)

DMM, best diagnostic tool for PC building.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Question:
> 
> How do I hook to the DMM to the motherboard? Step for step?
> 
> I know that the contact points are below/on the side to the 24P, can you mess up the board with the voltage reading, if you touch the PCB or the other contacts?
> 
> When I am testing this on my two-stroke outboards, engine and boats generally, if I touch something else, It does not matter, the readings are just incorrect. But PC components are more fragile, hence why I had to ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if this is a stupid question.


Not stupid, usually i use the ground connection on the actual pinout but you can use any ground (gus my hands never slip btw lol)

You cant really short something out unless you touch both leads while measuring. If you end up connectiong vcore reading and the negative to 5v youll just get a crappy reading or no reading at all since its not completing the circuit.

I even measured continuity on my front audio header, touched the power solders and ended up turning off my pc lol

P.S. As with any tool should be used correctly and with caution. If you hook up the leads backwards (say on a psu power cable) youll just get a negative reading; you can even figure out which cables are ground this way (if you have stupid black cables with no colors lol)


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Yeah. I know the basic. Black/darkest cable is always ground, lightest one is always positive. Well, this is the general thumb of rule when it comes to boating and what I've been dealing with for the past year or two. (Only seventeen, so the learning-curve was steep







). Been dealing with computers, overclocking and building since I was eleven or twelve.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I only have one DMM and used it on numerous pieces of HW. I never had this issue on my other board either. Not saying it's the board/BIOS but I'm just saying it's odd. Typically when I touch the pads the numbers are all over the place then it'll stop at 1.42 say and hold but at that point the system is locked. maybe I need a new battery or something but it doesn't appear to be low. numbers are bright


Sorry no idea chap







, my experience in this field is low TBH







. I'm just say a "hobbyist"







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> (gus my hands never slip btw lol)


Maybe I got cumbersome big fingers!














.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> I was hoping that My input may actually assist and help cut through all the chatter and focus attentions where is would give the most benefit. Not flog a dead horse. Shedulers, SMT performance and thread switching are all just symptoms of the underlying issue, not the cause. At least AMD are now talking about improvements to memory so they are 1/2 way there.
> 
> It took me ages arguing with all the self appointed Nvidia forum police after working out where the problem was with the Micron memory GTX 1070 before Nvidia looked at it and wrote the new bios to fix the bug.
> 
> I realize that you don't know me from Adam but it is disappointing that everyone seems so fixed in following a process they have memorized, even though they haven't found a definitive answer yet, wont even stop to step back and take a look at relevant data that is currently being overlooked.
> 
> I must just be a glutton for punishment


To me this is all hopeful speculation with very limited understanding of the issue.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Not stupid, usually i use the ground connection on the actual pinout but you can use any ground (gus my hands never slip btw lol)


If accuracy is desired (which is why people tend to measure), it is good practice to use a ground point that is local to the load.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> To me this is all hopeful speculation with very limited understanding of the issue.


I am not sure how observation and asking the appropriate vendors and manufacture for help in exploring the reasons behind the issues observed is speculation.

So how can I be enlightened to be able to make an in depth observation and describe it to those who are in a position to provide the answer without it being speculation?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> I am not sure how observation and asking the for the appropriate vendors and manufactur help in exploring the reasons behind the issues observed is speculation.
> 
> So how can I be enlightened to be able to make an in depth observation and describe it to those who are in a position to provide the answer without it being speculation?


If you're young enough and willing to learn, probably needs some specialist study Computer Science and some EE specialization. That would be a good start.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bagleman*
> 
> I have a weird RMA issue that has never happened with Asus before.
> 
> So Asus received my board and has had it in the repair stage for about a week but they have not posted an estimated completion date. I sent an email that I have no estimated date and got a generic answer that was unhelpful. Almost immediately after recieving a response my RMA status was changed to allocating parts. If parts were on order then wouldn't I still have an estimated completion date.
> 
> This isn't the first time I have had to RMA an asus motherboard, but it is the first time I have had any problems. When I set up my RMA the attendant on the phone said that I should expect a turnaround time of 7-9 days it has been 10 days with no updates.
> 
> Even if I cannot speed up the process I wish I had more information. What is going on with my board?!?
> 
> @elmor@[email protected]


If you get stuck, let me know. I'll PM you one of the CLM team member's details that deals with RMAs in North America.


----------



## majestynl

@[email protected]

Any dates for upcoming bios release ? Slightly better oc performance.?!


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> I am not sure how observation and asking the for the appropriate vendors and manufactur help in exploring the reasons behind the issues observed is speculation.
> 
> So how can I be enlightened to be able to make an in depth observation and describe it to those who are in a position to provide the answer without it being speculation?
> 
> 
> 
> If you're young enough and willing to learn, probably needs some specialist study Computer Science and some EE specialization. That would be a good start.
Click to expand...

I did that sort of basic study 27 years ago then went and worked for the technical divisions of Olivetti and ICL/Fujitsu. I did not ask you about the secrets of semi conductor theory. I asked you about EFI control voltages that are available on your product and are not in any way well documented. When you didn't give me a straight answer and claimed you were too busy, I asked you to escalate it to AMD.

I'll assume from that response, that you are following standard IT industry procedure when you have no idea and just wing it to try and appear knowledgeable.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If accuracy is desired (which is why people tend to measure), it is good practice to use a ground point that is local to the load.


And that is usually how i measure in computers and automotive electronics. Have about 15years in both haha.

Heres to hoping my CH6 doesnt die in 4 days like my Gaming 5 did.


----------



## [email protected]

No dates yet. I'll ask tomorrow.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No dates yet. I'll ask tomorrow.


Thanks mate!


----------



## SpecChum

If my board was delivered today is there any chance it will already have the 0902 BIOS?

They were only delivered into OCUK yesterday - I'm guessing not considering how long it takes to ship one from manufacturing source.

Might start to build it tomorrow...I've been doing this for 20 years or so and, apart from the first time where I was terrified, this is the most nervous I've ever been haha


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Heres to hoping my CH6 doesnt die in 4 days like my Gaming 5 did.


Well, it can't get any worse I suppose.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> I did that sort of basic study 27 years ago then went and worked for the technical divisions of Olivetti and ICL/Fujitsu. I did not ask you about the secrets of semi conductor theory. I asked you about EFI control voltages that are available on your product and are not in any way well documented. When you didn't give me a straight answer and claimed you were too busy, I asked you to escalate it to AMD.
> 
> I'll assume from that response, that you are following standard IT industry procedure when you have no idea and just wing it to try and appear knowledgeable.


Voltage..yeah, the board supplies it.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> If my board was delivered today is there any chance it will already have the 0902 BIOS?
> 
> They were only delivered into OCUK yesterday - I'm guessing not considering how long it takes to ship one from manufacturing source.
> 
> Might start to build it tomorrow...I've been doing this for 20 years or so and, apart from the first time where I was terrified, this is the most nervous I've ever been haha


Haha i feel the same way and mine hasnt shipped yet, and not because of the BIOS but because my Aorus Gaming 5 died on me after 4 days and/or my secondary HDD went with it, totally unlucky me (as usual) so id hate to see it happen twice.

Some people are thinking PSU but it ran my OCed 4690k well over a year without a single issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Well, it can't get any worse I suppose.


Well it could if by whatever reason it decides to take out another hard drive with it lol. Idk if it was coincidence but my Gaming 5 died and so did my secondary HDD, my SSD and third HDD are completely fine so who knows. Way of the world.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> If my board was delivered today is there any chance it will already have the 0902 BIOS?
> 
> They were only delivered into OCUK yesterday - I'm guessing not considering how long it takes to ship one from manufacturing source.
> 
> Might start to build it tomorrow...I've been doing this for 20 years or so and, apart from the first time where I was terrified, this is the most nervous I've ever been haha


Might be a bit early for 0902 to be in retail. Boards were being flashed to the build last week.


----------



## TwoBeers

Hey guys,

I'm reading this topic for quite a while now. And now that I've my Ryzen System up and running I have some questions. Would be nice if you could shed some light to it.









I've a Ryzen 7 1700 and a C6H, overclocked to 3.8GHz.
When I go to AMD CBS/Zen/pstate I'm setting it to 3.8GHz (DID=8, VID=20(to have 1.35v)). The BIOS is telling me that I have "3.8GHz", but when I boot into windows it's only 2.7GHz (it's staying on p1).
So I've to disable all other pstates except p0 and then it's stable on 3.8GHz.

But of course it's not downlocking. I didn't touch any other setting.

How can I set the the BIOS to accept p0 and also downclock?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Some people are thinking PSU but it ran my OCed 4690k well over a year without a single issue.
> Well it could if by whatever reason it decides to take out another hard drive with it lol. Idk if it was coincidence but my Gaming 5 died and so did my secondary HDD, my SSD and third HDD are completely fine so who knows. Way of the world.


If anything else does go south, I'd get the PSU checked out.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Haha i feel the same way and mine hasnt shipped yet, and not because of the BIOS but because my Aorus Gaming 5 died on me after 4 days and/or my secondary HDD went with it, totally unlucky me (as usual) so id hate to see it happen twice.
> 
> Some people are thinking PSU but it ran my OCed 4690k well over a year without a single issue.
> Well it could if by whatever reason it decides to take out another hard drive with it lol. Idk if it was coincidence but my Gaming 5 died and so did my secondary HDD, my SSD and third HDD are completely fine so who knows. Way of the world.


My usual trick is to not turn the PSU back on and pressing the power button...heart just drops as nothing happens!

I'm reusing my EVGA 850W Supernova G2 which is currently being used in this one. It's still 100% AFAIK.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If anything else does go south, I'd get the PSU checked out.


Yea was my first guess. Both my HDDs were on a sata power cable spliter and one went but the other didnt, both about the same age one a seagate and one an hgst. The seagate did feel sluggish the past couple months and would crash loading up msi afterburner or hwinfo64, some games took longer to load so idk at a loss but got a new HDD and waiting for my CH6 now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> My usual trick is to not turn the PSU back on and pressing the power button...heart just drops as nothing happens!
> 
> I'm reusing my EVGA 850W Supernova G2 which is currently being used in this one. It's still 100% AFAIK.


Yea idk why its been fine for a year on my 4690k setup so not sure why it would fry a board and HDD now you know just randomly. My thinking takes me to the board dying on its own and somehow taking my already weakened HDD with it, or just a coincidence that it died when my mobo did but thats so unlikely.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea was my first guess. Both my HDDs were on a sata power cable spliter and one went but the other didnt, both about the same age one a seagate and one an hgst. The seagate did feel sluggish the past couple months and would crash loading up msi afterburner or hwinfo64, some games took longer to load so idk at a loss but got a new HDD and waiting for my CH6 now.
> Yea idk why its been fine for a year on my 4690k setup so not sure why it would fry a board and HDD now you know just randomly. My thinking takes me to the board dying on its own and somehow taking my already weakened HDD with it, or just a coincidence that it died when my mobo did but thats so unlikely.


This Z97 board took out my, albeit old, Corsair F60 SSD on the very first boot - something about not adhering to SATA specs.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> This Z97 board took out my, albeit old, Corsair F60 SSD on the very first boot - something about not adhering to SATA specs.


Interesting so its def a possibility the mobo took out my HDD, dont really care honestly i just want a functioning desktop back and not a dual core laptop haha


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Interesting so its def a possibility the mobo took out my HDD, dont really care honestly i just want a functioning desktop back and not a dual core laptop haha


It was the drives that didn't adhere, not the boards.

I seem to recall some Samsung SpinPoints had issues too.


----------



## Zhany

Just got an e-mail my CH6 is on the way WOOT WOOT, will be here next Thursday has to travel all the way from California to South Carolina


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm reading this topic for quite a while now. And now that I've my Ryzen System up and running I have some questions. Would be nice if you could shed some light to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've a Ryzen 7 1700 and a C6H, overclocked to 3.8GHz.
> When I go to AMD CBS/Zen/pstate I'm setting it to 3.8GHz (DID=8, VID=20(to have 1.35v)). The BIOS is telling me that I have "3.8GHz", but when I boot into windows it's only 2.7GHz (it's staying on p1).
> So I've to disable all other pstates except p0 and then it's stable on 3.8GHz.
> 
> But of course it's not downlocking. I didn't touch any other setting.
> 
> How can I set the the BIOS to accept p0 and also downclock?


VID must be the default vcore for your 1700.
1700x/1800x using VID: 20

Try 2C, don't know your default. But if i remember that would be your VID (2C).


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> This Z97 board took out my, albeit old, Corsair F60 SSD on the very first boot - something about not adhering to SATA specs.


When I was going through first time booting on my C6H, I thought the mobo had killed my 512gb cruicial ssd cuz it was no longer showing up in bios after a boot fail. I shut it down and swapped power cables and it showed back up, nothing was lost.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Since my (incoming) board probably do not have the latest 0902 bios. Should I just ire up the system THEN flash, or just do it with the flashback thing?

Need to go to bed soon, almost 2 AM.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Since my (incoming) board probably do not have the latest 0902 bios. Should I just ire up the system THEN flash, or just do it with the flashback thing?
> 
> Need to go to bed soon, almost 2 AM.


You can do it either way, but i think it was recommended to save the CPUSOC voltage at manual 0.95 before flashing 0902. I just did it from bios ez flash.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

I'm looking for advice on some P states. I'm still doing research before I get my C6H.

So we know the following:

Freq = 200 x (FID/DID)
Core Volt = 1.55 - 0.00625 x VID

And the values needed are in Hex. hextodecimal.com (I'm lazy)

I know the standard for DID has been 8dec, 8hex.

Is there a reason we shouldn't use 10dec, 0Ahex?

I have the following for messing around with the numbers for a 1700:

P0 (Base Freq & Core Volt)
FID: 150dec,96hex 3.0GHz
DID: 10dec, 0Ahex
VID: 40dec, 28hex 1.3v

P1 (Loaded - Upper Clock)
FID: 200dec, C8hex 4.0GHz
DID: 10dec, 0Ahex
VID: 24dec, 18hex 1.4v

P2 (Idle - Lower Clock)
FID: 100dec, 64hex 2.0GHz
DID: 10dec, 0Ahex
VID: 56dec, 38hex 1.2v

These are obviously not the stock settings, I'm just playing around with possible freqs/volts combinations.

What are the characteristics of the rest of the P states after P2? Are they not used?

What I have read here, it sounds like the core voltage needs to be set to offset mode, but enter no value if you're using P states.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Since my (incoming) board probably do not have the latest 0902 bios. Should I just ire up the system THEN flash, or just do it with the flashback thing?
> 
> Need to go to bed soon, almost 2 AM.


You can just start and go to bios to flash easily. The main thing here is, don't OC or play with bios setting he with old bios version.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> After getting the 'bios is updating...' on 0902 I'm stuck on an 07 status code as well, strangely enough. Would be surprised if it's a power issue. Using an EVGA G2 Supernova 850w, never had any probs with it.


Fixed by reflashing 0902 using bios flashback. That was a little weird.

On another note, I'm now running my 2x16GB at 2800 (2133 divider) and 12-12-12-24... but I have my SoC voltage set to auto and it maxes out at about 1V. For some reason this is more stable than running the same settings with SoC @ 1.15V (which crashed my computer and corrupted my BIOS)


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> You can do it either way, but i think it was recommended to save the CPUSOC voltage at manual 0.95 before flashing 0902. I just did it from bios ez flash.


Oh, I was going to use flashback before even first boot.

I'm confused now lol


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> VID must be the default vcore for your 1700.
> 1700x/1800x using VID: 20
> 
> Try 2C, don't know your default. But if i remember that would be your VID (2C).


Thx! That was the solution!
Just don't touch the VID, adjust the voltage with the "CPU voltage" offset, that works (like +0.12V).
As soon as you touch the VID it overwrites some registers and doesn't use p0 anymore.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> I'm looking for advice on some P states. I'm still doing research before I get my C6H.
> 
> So we know the following:
> 
> Freq = 200 x (FID/DID)
> Core Volt = 1.55 - 0.00625 x VID
> 
> And the values needed are in Hex. hextodecimal.com (I'm lazy)
> 
> I know the standard for DID has been 8dec, 8hex.
> 
> Is there a reason we shouldn't use 10dec, 0Ahex?
> 
> I have the following for messing around with the numbers for a 1700:
> 
> P0 (Base Freq & Core Volt)
> FID: 150dec,96hex 3.0GHz
> DID: 10dec, 0Ahex
> VID: 40dec, 28hex 1.3v
> 
> P1 (Loaded - Upper Clock)
> FID: 200dec, C8hex 4.0GHz
> DID: 10dec, 0Ahex
> VID: 24dec, 18hex 1.4v
> 
> P2 (Idle - Lower Clock)
> FID: 100dec, 64hex 2.0GHz
> DID: 10dec, 0Ahex
> VID: 56dec, 38hex 1.2v
> 
> These are obviously not the stock settings, I'm just playing around with possible freqs/volts combinations.
> 
> What are the characteristics of the rest of the P states after P2? Are they not used?
> 
> What I have read here, it sounds like the core voltage needs to be set to offset mode, but enter no value if you're using P states.


Sorry your numbers looking wrong. VID and FID is wrong calculated.

The VID needs the default vcore.
Don't know for the 1700, I thought 2C. ( read tread).

And why use different pstates.
p0 is enough, it wil lower your voltage on idle automatically.

And if you set powerplan to balanced. Your clock will lower also on idle.

EDIT: see post above, did help him with his 1700. So set those numbers pls


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> Thx! That was the solution!
> Just don't touch the VID, adjust the voltage with the "CPU voltage" offset, that works (like +0.12V).
> As soon as you touch the VID it overwrites some registers and doesn't use p0 anymore.


Yes that's what I found in 5hrs testing few days ago. Did report this to elmor


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Sorry your numbers looking wrong. VID and FID is wrong calculated.
> 
> The VID needs the default vcore.
> Don't know for the 1700, I thought 2C. ( read tread).
> 
> And why use different pstates.
> p0 is enough, it wil lower your voltage on idle automatically.
> 
> And if you set powerplan to balanced. Your clock will lower also on idle.
> 
> EDIT: see post above, did help him with his 1700. So set those numbers pls


Gotchya thanks


----------



## KyleStilkey

Just wanted to respond that everything is up and running just fine. Anything I should do to make sure I'm taking full advantage of my M.2 slot? I have a 960 EVO in it and have already installed the drivers. Just wanted to make sure if I should change anything in the BIOS that I might be missing to make sure it's being taken advantage of.


----------



## icyeye

i find that i can't get 3910 Mhz stabile sice i got code 55. it says that i got no memory installed.well.. i was trying to put both module in others slot and i was able to boot and Oc it passed that 3910 Mhz.so i throw it back to their slots a2,b2 and again.. i got that code 55 ,Oc failure and need to run under 3910 Mhz. so why is it happening in this 0902 bios? i never got that in original one.can someone explain,advice me...


----------



## RyzenChrist

This is more of a complaint thread than an Overclocking one. How am I the only one not having issues? Perhaps you're all doing something wrong?


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> This is more of a complaint thread than an Overclocking one. How am I the only one not having issues? Perhaps you're all doing something wrong?


Did you just post a complaint in this overclocking thread about this overclocking thread being more of a complaint thread than an overclocking thread? lol


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> Did you just post a complaint in this overclocking thread about this overclocking thread being more of a complaint thread than an overclocking thread? lol


Burn? Lol


----------



## NemChem

So I've been doing some testing with P states and voltage offsets and how it affects the activation of OC mode. Here's what I found:

With + offset of minimum (0.000625 or something), and P0 set to 4100 MHz and 1.45 V (FID: A4, DID: 8, VID: 18):

OC Mode *Inactive*
Package power caps at ~90W (during Cinebench R15)
~1350 Cinebench R15 score
With + offset of 0.1 V, and P0 set to 4100 MHz and 1.35 V (FID: A4, DID: 8, VID: 20):

OC Mode *Active*
No package power cap; package power at ~135W (during Cinebench R15)
~1800 Cinebench R15 score
Also, I set P2 to 1000 MHz and 0.6 V in the first example and 0.5 V in the second example (+0.1 V from the offset, so both at 0.6 V). Kinda cool how little power the chip uses in this idle state... I saw it go down to 15 W total package power with an average of 0.17 W per core, so only 1.36 W for all the cores... I have the SOC set to 1.15 V for running memory at 3200MHz CL13-13-13-13-30. Going to see how low I can get SOC volts, and therefore total package power, with memory set at 2133 MHz







. Kinda crazy how it can be so low and then BOOM 8 cores at 4.1 GHz







.

Edit: Less than 12 watts idle CPU package power with memory at 2133 MHz CL13-13-13-13-30, SOC at 0.7 V.

Edit2: Same as above but changed to Balanced power plan from High performance. Idle hit *less than 11 watts*!


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Need some help getting to post. I just turned my pc on for the first time. Using Corsair Dominator Platinum CID16GX4M2B3600C18 ram. Before first boot I used bios flashback USB to go to 0902. Using dimm a2 I get stuck at error 55 red led, but sometimes make it to green led 0d. Using dimm a1 I always make it to 0d and get stuck. I'm only using 1 dimm right now trying to get a post.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> Need some help getting to post. I just turned my pc on for the first time. Using Corsair Dominator Platinum CID16GX4M2B3600C18 ram. Before first boot I used bios flashback USB to go to 0902. Using dimm a2 I get stuck at error 55 red led, but sometimes make it to green led 0d. Using dimm a1 I always make it to 0d and get stuck. I'm only using 1 dimm right now trying to get a post.


you clear/reset bios a couple times after flash


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> you clear/reset bios a couple times after flash


I pressed clear cmos once after flash and have tried it by only pressing it once a few times between boot attempts.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> I pressed clear cmos once after flash and have tried it by only pressing it once a few times between boot attempts.


I would reseat mem, also if you have SSD unplug and try


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Tried reseating memory, different stick, I have an SSD in the m.2 port.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> Tried reseating memory, different stick, I have an SSD in the m.2 port.


try remove the ssd and reset bios again and boot. see if you can get anywhere


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

SSD removed, reset cmos, still hitting 0d.


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> SSD removed, reset cmos, still hitting 0d.


Only have the 0D when my timings are too tight. Have you adjusted them?


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> SSD removed, reset cmos, still hitting 0d.


in that case i would try reflash to like 5803, clear bios, reflash 0902 again.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Only have the 0D when my timings are too tight. Have you adjusted them?


This is my first post attempt after assembling the pc. Used USB flashback to put 0902 bios before first start up.


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> This is my first post attempt after assembling the pc. Used USB flashback to put 0902 bios before first start up.


What memory?


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> Did you just post a complaint in this overclocking thread about this overclocking thread being more of a complaint thread than an overclocking thread? lol


I wasn't complaining. I was pretty much calling most of you amateurs who didn't know what you were doing


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> What memory?


Corsair Dominator Platinum CMD16GX4M2B3600C18


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> I wasn't complaining. I was pretty much calling most of you amateurs who didn't know what you were doing


lol I was just messing with ya anyway. I just found your post funny. This is how us amateurs learn tho


----------



## MvGoater

I read in a reply a few pages back that you have to have FAT32 for bios flashback, but would exFAT also work?


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MvGoater*
> 
> I read in a reply a few pages back that you have to have FAT32 for bios flashback, but would exFAT also work?


I don't think the exfat will work, although i am not 100% on that, only like 95% lol.


----------



## warreng5995

*Hey all,*
Got another issue. Running Ryzen 1700x @ 1.35v with a H115i Corsair AIO.
Of course this is sitting in a ROG Crosshair VI, with the 902 bios from this thread.

Got everything setting at stock speeds, not doing any overclocking yet.

32gb of G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 Series DDR4 3000 running at 2400 to 2666mhz @ 1.31v _(just stepped down to the 2400mhz)_

ASUS ROG STRIX Radeon RX 480 8GB OC Edition STRIX-RX480-O8G-GAMING - also running stock speeds

Crucial MX 200 SSD with up-to-date firmware

This is all installed in a Corsair 750D full tower case, and besides the 2 140mm fans on the AIO set as intake. I have 4 more 140mm case fans running also, 2 more intake then 2 as exhaust. Temps all seem good, again not OCing anything.

All drivers are the latest versions downloaded just last week for each hardware piece from each respective manufacturers websites.

*#1* Why does it take 4+ minuets just to boot into windows 10 on an SSD??? Sometimes longer on a restart. Sits at the "press f2 or del to enter bios" ROG screen for 1-2 minuets. Then the loading screen for several more minuets.
I have turned off then turned back on "fast boot" in windows, as I read somewhere that could be a problem. Didn't seem to change anything though.

*#2* Ok my real question, Sometimes the system will run for several hours... or sometimes just a few minuets... sometimes it happens as soon as it gets back into windows 10 after I restart it, after it already did this once.

I can be running a program, using the internet, or I could have nothing but just the "start up" windows stuff running.
All of sudden the screen goes black (then shows no signal), the leds on my mouse and keyboard go off, and I look down through the side panel in my case, and the entire RX 480 card is blinking white on-off-on-off-on-off etc etc. Not fast, just a steady blink. The mobo and everything else seems to continue to run, but nothing responds. If I hold down the power button... nothing happens. Only the reset button restarts everything, and it begins the boot up process again... which is still really slow...

Also, don't know if its connected, but I noticed in the radeon settings, that "freesync is not supported".... I've got it connected via Display Port cable, to a LG 29UM67 screen, which is supposed to support freesync.

Anyone else having either of these issues?
*~Thanks*


----------



## F3r0x

Since one of my Trident Z RGB Modules are DOA Im thinking of ordering a better set to replace them with. I want to stick with the RGB Trident Z. Most people are saying the 3200 mhz and up C14 should be Samsung B die? Is this Correct?

I would probably order these - https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232485

Otherwise it looks like the F4-3200C14D-16GTZ Seem to be pretty popular on our board and they are 20 bucks cheaper than the RGB.

What do you guys think?


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> *Hey all,*
> Got another issue. Running Ryzen 1700x of course its sitting in a ROG Crosshair VI, with the 902 bios from this thread.
> Got everything setting at stock speeds, not doing any overclocking yet.
> 
> 32gb of G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 Series DDR4 3000 running at 2400 to 2666mhz (just stepped it down to the 2400)
> 
> ASUS ROG STRIX Radeon Rx 480 8GB OC Edition STRIX-RX480-O8G-GAMING - also running stock speeds
> 
> Crucial MX 200 with up-to-date firmware
> 
> All drivers are the latest versions downloaded just last week for each hardware piece from each respective manufacturers websites.
> 
> *#1* why does it take like 4+ minuets just to boot into windows 10 on an SSD??? Sometimes longer on a restart. Sits at the "press f2 or del to enter bios" ROG screen for 1-2 minuets. Then the loading screen for several more minuets.
> I have turned off then turned back on "fast boot" in windows, as I read somewhere that could be a problem. Didn't seem to change anything though.
> 
> *#2* ok my real question, Sometimes the system will run for several hours... or sometimes just a few minuets... sometimes it happens as soon as it gets back into windows 10 after I restart it, after it already did it this once.
> 
> I'll can be running a program, using the internet, or I could have nothing but just the "start up" windows stuff running.
> All of sudden the screen goes black, the leds on my mouse and keyboard go off, and I look down through the side panel in my case, and the entire RX 480 card is blinking white on-off-on-off-on-off etc etc. Not fast, just a steady blink. The mobo and everything else seems to continue to run, but nothing responds. If I hold down the power button.. nothing happens. I have to either hit the "reset" button or I have to turn off the power supply.
> 
> Anyone else having either of these issues?
> *~Thanks*


I've seen this on a completely different build - ended up being my video card was not fully seated and depending upon vibration or what ever - it would do exactly what you are describing. Sounds like a loose connection, something like a loose power cable getting shorted etc. Anyways in my case the video card could not go in all the way (it was close but off) Once I fixed the case that issue went away - after changing out the power supply, reseating memory, cpu etc. cables, pulling hair out etc.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3r0x*
> 
> Since one of my Trident Z RGB Modules are DOA Im thinking of ordering a better set to replace them with. I want to stick with the RGB Trident Z. Most people are saying the 3200 mhz and up C14 should be Samsung B die? Is this Correct?
> 
> I would probably order these - https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232485
> 
> Otherwise it looks like the F4-3200C14D-16GTZ Seem to be pretty popular on our board and they are 20 bucks cheaper than the RGB.
> 
> What do you guys think?


yes, those are exactly what I have also.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3r0x*
> 
> Since one of my Trident Z RGB Modules are DOA Im thinking of ordering a better set to replace them with. I want to stick with the RGB Trident Z. Most people are saying the 3200 mhz and up C14 should be Samsung B die? Is this Correct?
> 
> I would probably order these - https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232485
> 
> Otherwise it looks like the F4-3200C14D-16GTZ Seem to be pretty popular on our board and they are 20 bucks cheaper than the RGB.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Either one works as both have Samsung B memory chips. For $10 more I went with the F4-3600C16D-16GTZR kit (also with Samsung B memory chips). Currently running at 3219 (100.6MHz BCLK with DDR4-3200 setting) 14-14-14-14-34-2T at 1.351v in my C6H board. But future BIOS updates will bring higher RAM speed settings and I'll be ready for them with the 3600 RAM.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> *Hey all,*
> Got another issue. Running Ryzen 1700x @ 1.35v with a H115i Corsair AIO.
> Of course this is sitting in a ROG Crosshair VI, with the 902 bios from this thread.
> 
> Got everything setting at stock speeds, not doing any overclocking yet.
> 
> 32gb of G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 Series DDR4 3000 running at 2400 to 2666mhz @ 1.31v _(just stepped down to the 2400mhz)_
> 
> ASUS ROG STRIX Radeon RX 480 8GB OC Edition STRIX-RX480-O8G-GAMING - also running stock speeds
> 
> Crucial MX 200 SSD with up-to-date firmware
> 
> This is all installed in a Corsair 750D full tower case, and besides the 2 140mm fans on the AIO set as intake. I have 4 more 140mm case fans running also, 2 more intake then 2 as exhaust. Temps all seem good, again not OCing anything.
> 
> All drivers are the latest versions downloaded just last week for each hardware piece from each respective manufacturers websites.
> 
> *#1* Why does it take 4+ minuets just to boot into windows 10 on an SSD??? Sometimes longer on a restart. Sits at the "press f2 or del to enter bios" ROG screen for 1-2 minuets. Then the loading screen for several more minuets.
> I have turned off then turned back on "fast boot" in windows, as I read somewhere that could be a problem. Didn't seem to change anything though.
> 
> *#2* Ok my real question, Sometimes the system will run for several hours... or sometimes just a few minuets... sometimes it happens as soon as it gets back into windows 10 after I restart it, after it already did this once.
> 
> I can be running a program, using the internet, or I could have nothing but just the "start up" windows stuff running.
> All of sudden the screen goes black (then shows no signal), the leds on my mouse and keyboard go off, and I look down through the side panel in my case, and the entire RX 480 card is blinking white on-off-on-off-on-off etc etc. Not fast, just a steady blink. The mobo and everything else seems to continue to run, but nothing responds. If I hold down the power button... nothing happens. Only the reset button restarts everything, and it begins the boot up process again... which is still really slow...
> 
> Anyone else having either of these issues?
> *~Thanks*


We had basically same thing, however we were using a riser cable (cheap one that came with core p5) replaced with a 3m one and solved it. Are you buy chance using one also?


----------



## finalheaven

@MNMadman

Did you o/c your CPU? What specs are you running and did you test stability?


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> I've seen this on a completely different build - ended up being my video card was not fully seated and depending upon vibration or what ever - it would do exactly what you are describing. Sounds like a loose connection, something like a loose power cable getting shorted etc. Anyways in my case the video card could not go in all the way (it was close but off) Once I fixed the case that issue went away - after changing out the power supply, reseating memory, cpu etc. cables, pulling hair out etc.


Thanks for the Reply noko59,
I tried to make sure it was seated good. But I will definitely recheck it.


----------



## noko59

G-Skill 3200 with 14-14-14-34 timings I had no issue taking it from 2133 to 3200 by setting VDim to 1.35, boot to 1.35 and I left CPU soc in auto which at DDR 3200 speeds indicates 1.13v. Should I manually set it to like 1.1 or 1.15? Sounds like Auto is setting it correctly. This is with bios 902.

G-Skill bought are these, they indicate as Samsung dims with Aida64
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232407

Earlier I had some Corsair DDR 3000 ram and it would only go up to 2666 and that was it. I am sending those back for a refund.
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233852

Has anyone used bios OC and then use RyZen Master to bump up either Ram speed and/or CPU speed further? Taking the OC in steps, basically getting the post and OS loading then pushing it further.


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> We had basically same thing, however we were using a riser cable (cheap one that came with core p5) replaced with a 3m one and solved it. Are you buy chance using one also?


Hi Lipps ForHer thanks for the reply.

Riser cable?? Are you referring to the cable from the card to the screen?
I'm using a cable I bought from newegg, it had good reviews: Coboc CL-DP-HBR2-10-BK 10ft 28AWG Displayport 1.2 High Bit-Rate 2


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @MNMadman
> 
> Did you o/c your CPU? What specs are you running and did you test stability?


CPU: 3823MHz (100.6MHz BCLK x 38) at 1.351v
RAM: 3219 (100.6MHz BCLK with DDR4-3200 setting) 14-14-14-14-34-2T at 1.351v

Stability: RealBench stress test (16GB RAM), Prime95v28.10 Blend, and AIDA64 (CPU, FPU, Cache, System Memory, and GPU), several hours each.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> CPU: 3823MHz (100.6MHz BCLK x 38) at 1.351v
> RAM: 3219 (100.6MHz BCLK with DDR4-3200 setting) 14-14-14-14-34-2T at 1.351v
> 
> Stability: RealBench stress test (16GB RAM), Prime95v28.10 Blend, and AIDA64 (CPU, FPU, Cache, System Memory, and GPU), several hours each.


Are you using P-States? Or you manually set voltage to exactly 1.35 at bios? Or is the 1.35v during full load (accounting for vdroop?)


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Are you using P-States? Or you manually set voltage to exactly 1.35 at bios? Or is the 1.35v during full load (accounting for vdroop?)


No P-states. Manual setting to that voltage. The voltage fluctuates between 1.330v and 1.351v, mostly the latter.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> No P-states. Manual setting to that voltage. The voltage fluctuates between 1.330v and 1.351v, mostly the latter.


I was able to do 3.8ghz @ +0.0625v offset with 10 loops of x264 and 1 hour of realbench. I think it amounts to approximately 1.25v manual since its about 1.220v under load.

Currently testing 3.9ghz @ +0.16875 offset which is about 1.35625v manual but about 1.320v under load. I am hoping to keep it under 1.35v under load for my 24/7 speeds. I just want to pass 10 loops of x264 and 1 hour of real bench. (+0.16250 failed at around Loop 6/7.)

Not sure if I'm just not stress testing my CPU as much as you are, or I kind of gotten a lucky CPU. Which would be odd because I've never ever gotten lucky with silicon lottery before...

Edit: nevermind, i'll need at least 0.0750v offset for 3.9ghz, probably more...


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> Hi Lipps ForHer thanks for the reply.
> 
> Riser cable?? Are you referring to the cable from the card to the screen?
> I'm using a cable I bought from newegg, it had good reviews: Coboc CL-DP-HBR2-10-BK 10ft 28AWG Displayport 1.2 High Bit-Rate 2


they are cables so you can mount gpu a different way. (you would prolly know if you had one, but for future reference)

like this


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Not if I'm just not stress testing my CPU as much as you are, or I kind of gotten a lucky CPU. Which would be odd because I've never ever gotten lucky with silicon lottery before...


Yeah I'm already aware my CPU is an overclocking dud. Thanks for rubbing it in...


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Yeah I'm already aware my CPU is an overclocking dud. Thanks for rubbing it in...


lol I've always been unlucky. This is my first time getting even remotely close to getting a decent chip...

But I spoke too soon. I will need at least 0.1750v offset at a minimum for 3.9ghz... probably more. That would be a manual setting of 1.3625v (but 1.330v under load)


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> they are cables so you can mount gpu a different way. (you would prolly know if you had one, but for future reference)
> 
> like this


AHHH HAA... Well now I know








And no I don't have one








I have the 480 plugged straight into the first PCIe "safe slot"


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> AHHH HAA... Well now I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no I don't have one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the 480 plugged straight into the first PCIe "safe slot"


any luck getting going?


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> lol I've always been unlucky. This is my first time getting even remotely close to getting a decent chip...


My only non-dud overclocker was a 2500K at 4.9GHz. Every CPU I've had since then has been a disappointment.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> My only non-dud overclocker was a 2500K at 4.9GHz. Every CPU I've had since then has been a disappointment.


Well case in point... my 2500k was a 4.3Ghz... I deserve one good CPU! My GPU's were even worse....


----------



## jeffdamann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Volts arent going to do it. For my 4.2Ghz Runs I needed to bring the temps down to 5-10C. At that temp i could run 1.4v in the bios without a problem


I've gotten rock solid a 4050mhz @1.43, 24h realbench verified and only hit 60c load. I must have a golden 1700, Im very excited. I know for a fact I can squeeze 4100 out of this chip, maybe more. Im solid at 4050 with just a multi overclock with a voltage bump, with my voltage swinging all over the place. If I could make the voltage hold steady, and do a little base clock as well, I know I can get 4100.

Edit: Oh I see what you are saying, no I can run 1.46 volts no problem, its not until 1.475 that I cant boot.


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> any luck getting going?


Yeah... I mean its working...or seems to be. It boots into windows and everything. Other than the long boot times, this black screen thing is the only problem I've had since I got the mobo working. (other than ram not running its rated speed etc, which I hope the next bios update will fix)
If re-seating the 480 has fixed this black screen or not, I'm not sure yet. Sometimes it would go for hours before the black screen and the 480 blinking. I shut down and re-seated it earlier, so we'll see how that goes. Hopefully that was all was needed. Although it seemed to be completely down in the slot, but who knows.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> Yeah... I mean its working...or seems to be. It boots into windows and everything. Other than the long boot times, this black screen thing is the only problem I've had since I got the mobo working. (other than ram not running its rated speed etc, which I hope the next bios update will fix)
> If re-seating the 480 has fixed this black screen or not, I'm not sure yet. Sometimes it would go for hours before the black screen and the 480 blinking. I shut down and re-seated it earlier, so we'll see how that goes. Hopefully that was all was needed. Although it seemed to be completely down in the slot, but who knows.


can be picky, mem can be the same way. I'm certain things will get better with updates, so you'll be good. One of the prices us early adopters pay to play.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> So in your opinion how close will it be. Because the CPU jumps between 47-55C at idle and the motherboard shows 29-30C at idle.


Probably reading ~10 degrees less in most cases, the benefit is that it should be very consistent and reliable for comparisons.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oravannac*
> 
> Anyone running into a problem of having no RGB led on the motherboard?
> 
> It just suddenly stops showing after I turned off the computer last night. Usually it would still glow when it is turned off, but suddenly (without changing anything in BIOS, and yes I'm aware there is an option of turning off the LED when putting the computer to sleep but I left it on) it just stopped glowing.
> 
> Then I updated the BIOS to 0902, still nothing. Tried tinkering with the setting in BIOS by turning the LED on/off, still nothing.
> 
> Tried asus AURA, still nothing. It is changing the LED on my ROG STRIX 1080 perfectly fine though.
> 
> Any idea guys?


Strange indeed, maybe wait for coming BIOS update and if that doesn't fix it you might have to RMA.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @mumak
> 
> It would have "flaked" out by now on last build, so many thanks and gonna do a donation now via your site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The current column voltages for SB, 1.8 PLL, VDDP, DRAM, NB SOC, are pretty close to actual reads on DMM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , VCORE is ~100mV out under load did not check idle.
> 
> My room temp is 22.3°C on digital thermometer, so reckon the mobo/VRM/PCH is correct. CPU of 21°C and tCTL seems a bit out, I do have Sense MI: Enabled/272 , will try back to stock with my R7 1700. Last night with same OC profile AMD Master and HWiNFO v5.46, matched on tCTL (HWiNFO default setup).
> 
> Fan RPM/PWN is "bang on"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , did have some "iffy" reads before. Will be taking some wall power plug readings to assess ball park power figures.
> 
> @[email protected] @elmor
> 
> Any info you can share where mobo temp sensor shown in HWiNFO is located on board? cheers for all you guys have done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , like I said in another thread not seen other mobo manufacturers actively helping on AM4 @ OCN as you guys have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Motherboard temp sensor is located here



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> 1800 achieved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that I'm wrong because in a default setting works fine ....
> however, I made a little video. just to understand
> 
> https://youtu.be/nbxq1-pkEgo
> 
> 1700x / tridentz 3600c16
> 
> 40x
> 2666 auto (16-16-16-39-63-2t)
> vcore manual offset 1.4125
> vsoc manual offset 1.15
> cpu fan /ignore
> rest in auto
> 
> once it started I have no stability problems


Difficult to tell which POST code it's stopping at there. Can you try to set the options one by one and see if you can find which one is causing this? Sorry for the trouble.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Errrr I just got the 'BIOS is updating...' message on 0902. I was running an AIDA memory benchmark and my system became unresponsive and wasn't coming back after a few minutes, so I rebooted. The message showed up after reboot. Now I'm getting stuck at random status codes during reboot. Cleared CMOS and that didn't make a difference.
> 
> SoC voltage was fixed at 1.15, vcore at 1.425, DRAM voltage at 1.35. I will try rebooting again shortly. If that doesn't work then I'll try reflashing using flashback....
> 
> @elmor @[email protected]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Fixed by reflashing 0902 using bios flashback. That was a little weird.
> 
> On another note, I'm now running my 2x16GB at 2800 (2133 divider) and 12-12-12-24... but I have my SoC voltage set to auto and it maxes out at about 1V. For some reason this is more stable than running the same settings with SoC @ 1.15V (which crashed my computer and corrupted my BIOS)


I'm a bit bit skeptical, 0902 is set to have this firmware update feature completely disabled. How certain are you that you were on 0902 when this happened?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> So tried it out, everything faster than 2666 the PC won't boot an Q-Code gives me a 54 mem init error.
> 
> 
> 
> With these settings it runs fine but actually didn't tested the cold boot, will do right now.
> 
> Edit: Also Mem-Timings set to 16-16-16-16-36 like the gskill specs suggested.


Only 2x8GB can use higher DRAM Ratio than 2666. You need to use REFCLK to increase from that point.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> @[email protected]
> 
> Any dates for upcoming bios release ? Slightly better oc performance.?!


We will have updates soon, probably this week.


----------



## Fright

Thx for the answer reference clock is BCLK right?

I'm fine with the 2666 at the moment, but will my gksill kit get supported with the full frequency with future microcode updates? (read it somewhere that this is planned or in other words seems realistic in a few months)


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Thx for the answer reference clock is BCLK right?


Yes, ref clock is BCLK.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I'm a bit bit skeptical, 0902 is set to have this firmware update feature completely disabled. How certain are you that you were on 0902 when this happened?


100% certain. I lowered set my SoC voltage to 0.95 and flashed 0902 as soon as you posted it.

The 'BIOS is updating...' message came up after a reboot I initiated when the system became unresponsive during a memory benchmark. I had just installed the OC profile you posted, but wasn't actively using it because it didn't work out for me. Unlike the 'standard brick', the message appeared for ~5 seconds and then the system rebooted shortly after. Perhaps there is something that still causes the firmware update to initiate, but the code that was responsible for bricking the EC was removed. Just guessing.


----------



## Voitto

Does "Bricked" mean it's completely dead and no way to recover? Also, if you know, is it safe if your crash your computer trying to find the right bios settings? Also, if you know, can OCing your computer little by little on various changes to power, timings, etc cause RAM or CPU or MOBO to completely die and be unusable?

I can get mines over 4.0 using AI Suite but I decided not to because I want it to last me a long time. I can run 3.6 clock at a little less than 1.3V. I have my RAM set at 14 14 14 14 30 running well at 2400mhz.

Now my goals are to run my ram at 2933 with 64gb (4x 16gb) [currently using 32gb 2x16gb stock 3000mhz] and to get my cpu at 3.8 at the lowest possible power for both to increase the performance by a little while maintaining an extremely low temp and voltage and to allow it to live out a long life on my desk. My temps right now are about 40c constant, could be less if I lower the power on everything else.

If you can help at all I would highly appreciate it! Thanks!

sorry for being a bother :|

p.s.
how does one know if they won the "silicon lottery"? qehrjbghg sorry, no more questions. if you can help or not, thanks!


----------



## jeffdamann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> 1800 achieved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that I'm wrong because in a default setting works fine ....
> however, I made a little video. just to understand
> 
> https://youtu.be/nbxq1-pkEgo
> 
> 1700x / tridentz 3600c16
> 
> 40x
> 2666 auto (16-16-16-39-63-2t)
> vcore manual offset 1.4125
> vsoc manual offset 1.15
> cpu fan /ignore
> rest in auto
> 
> once it started I have no stability problems


Oh I am trying so HARD to beat your frequency









[EDIT] Why is your package power so much lower than mine at the same voltage?










Elmoor, Raja, why is my voltage dipping so dramatically when Idle, what Im showing you here is at idle, and it fluctuates from second to second. How can I lock it down? I feel that it is affecting my overclocking potential.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voitto*
> 
> Does "Bricked" mean it's completely dead and no way to recover? Also, if you know, is it safe if your crash your computer trying to find the right bios settings? Also, if you know, can OCing your computer little by little on various changes to power, timings, etc cause RAM or CPU or MOBO to completely die and be unusable?
> 
> I can get mines over 4.0 using AI Suite but I decided not to because I want it to last me a long time. I can run 3.6 clock at a little less than 1.3V. I have my RAM set at 14 14 14 14 30 running well at 2400mhz.
> 
> Now my goals are to run my ram at 2933 with 64gb (4x 16gb) [currently using 32gb 2x16gb stock 3000mhz] and to get my cpu at 3.8 at the lowest possible power for both to increase the performance by a little while maintaining an extremely low temp and voltage and to allow it to live out a long life on my desk. My temps right now are about 40c constant, could be less if I lower the power on everything else.
> 
> If you can help at all I would highly appreciate it! Thanks!
> 
> sorry for being a bother :|
> 
> p.s.
> how does one know if they won the "silicon lottery"? qehrjbghg sorry, no more questions. if you can help or not, thanks!


In the context of the C6H, bricked implies the board is in an unrecoverable state due to the EC firmware becoming corrupt and rendering it unfucntional.

From 0902 onwards, the board being recoverable from a failed overclock shouldn't be a cause for concern.


----------



## jeffdamann

Well guys, told ya I would do it. 4100.9 on a 1700


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*
> 
> Oh I am trying so HARD to beat your frequency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [EDIT] Why is your package power so much lower than mine at the same voltage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elmoor, Raja, why is my voltage dipping so dramatically when Idle, what Im showing you here is at idle, and it fluctuates from second to second. How can I lock it down? I feel that it is affecting my overclocking potential.


Reported voltage fluctuations aren't a cause for concern. All you need to do is ensure the CPU receives the correct voltage to remain stable at a given load state.

Software monitoring isn't fast enough to track the real nature of tranisent impact on Vcc, and often small deviations are merely reporting errors and due to the limitations of the tolerance of the SIO. One needs a suitable oscilloscope to monitor things like that. For what you're trying to achieve, it wouldnt be needed anyway.


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> any luck getting going?


Well now i know.... still same issues. Had it "black out" into the same total non-responsive state twice now since my last post.
The first time, the rx 480's leds was lit steadily, not blinking.
The 2nd time, it went back to its blinking on-off-on-off again just as it has done every other time...

I tried to change a few setting in the bios, and managed to put the mobo into a stated of constant reboot... I turned off the psu, then it the mobo qcode went to "dreaded" 0g or whatever it was...
I had to pull the rx 480, take out the cmos battery.. wait bit.. reinstall it all. I made certain this time that the graphics card is seated perfectly in every respect too, just to be sure.

In any case... guess I'll see how long it runs this time........









Just don't understand what is happening... just seems to be random... no real load on the system, was just downloading a large file. Other times I wasn't even doing anything when it happened... Yet I can run Heaven benchmarks set to "extream" or something and it doesn't happen.
been searching other sites about the RX 480 in general, and haven't really seen anyone else reporting this same type of... "error"....
So I can only guess it must have something to do with the Crosshair IV... hopefully its something that can be fixed with the next bios update...

One thing I did notice a bit ago, is that some simple animations in windows, like the windows update "busy" dots that go across the screen when its checking for updates, was not smooth, they were a bit jumpy. Also the screen saver was not smooth either, it was jumpy or like it would pause for microseconds ever few moments or so. I've also been using the mouse and noticed it freeze for just a split second at times. Kind of irritating...

Also Heaven and ROG GPU Tweak II both show this ASUS ROG STRIX Radeon RX 480 8GB OC's VRAM as being 2000mhz.... I thought it was supposed to be like 8000mhz but I can't find it listed in the specs anywhere









Been a _long time_ since I've bought any video cards, and I've been out the computer building loop for quite a while _(this is the first desktop system I've built in about 9 years)_, so I could be way off on that. But I could have swore that I read that somewhere... and I do know that VRAM is supposed to be much faster than system ram so...


----------



## JoN7Shepard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> LLC isn't for the PLL rail. If you're asking if more Vcore would help reduce the need for PLL voltage, you'll have to try. Depends whether brute force can wring out more margin or not.


I figured out I don't need to boost PLL voltage at all for a stable OC. Today I wanted to make my OC more efficient, so I got into the Pstates and only changed the FID to A4 (for 4.1ghz). I noticed LLC Level 3 was making a HUGE difference in stable overclock and so far I've got my offset voltage down to 0.01875 (I think that's the number, it's 0.018 something







) My 1800X is running solid at 4.1ghz now. Pstates are working with High Performance Windows profile just setting the "minimum CPU" to 10% instead of 100%. I need to keep testing to see how low I can get the voltage offset, but so far so good!

Really happy with this ASUS board and CPU. My OCD absolutely loves that the BIOS tells me what I changed before I do the final save and reboot. Although I noticed it doesn't detect everything changed. Hopefully better support there in the future.

One small thing I'm still trying to figure out... when my PC is off, the rear USB is still powering my Blue Yeti microphone (the light is on). Anyway to tell the BIOS to stop powering USBs when off?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoN7Shepard*
> 
> I figured out I don't need to boost PLL voltage at all for a stable OC. Today I wanted to make my OC more efficient, so I got into the Pstates and only changed the FID to A4 (for 4.1ghz). I noticed LLC Level 3 was making a HUGE difference in stable overclock and so far I've got my offset voltage down to 0.01875 (I think that's the number, it's 0.018 something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) My 1800X is running solid at 4.1ghz now. Pstates are working with High Performance Windows profile just setting the "minimum CPU" to 10% instead of 100%. I need to keep testing to see how low I can get the voltage offset, but so far so good!
> 
> Really happy with this ASUS board and CPU. My OCD absolutely loves that the BIOS tells me what I changed before I do the final save and reboot. Although I noticed it doesn't detect everything changed. Hopefully better support there in the future.
> 
> One small thing I'm still trying to figure out... when my PC is off, the rear USB is still powering my Blue Yeti microphone (the light is on). Anyway to tell the BIOS to stop powering USBs when off?


You can try configuring ErP support in UEFI. Depending on how your PSU handles ErP, that may switch off the ports.


----------



## arang

on 0902 bios
if i change ratio and reboot then my temp is 0 degree (bios) ... max is around 25 degree..(on bench)
so pwm cooler works slowly, and down during bench test
manual full rpm is possible but can't use this way
will it be fixed? when will updated bios come ?


----------



## gupsterg

@S1L3N7D3A7H

So far the testing I've done with 1700+C6H shows adjust only clock for PState 0 in AMD CBS. Anything else changed creates issues. Then use offset/manual voltage on Extreme Tweaker page. Other X CPU owners are doing the same







. Manual voltage does down volt for me @ idle when check with DMM, even if monitoring SW does not show it.

Pstate 2 I have played with for clock and voltage. I have asked @majestynl and @Johan45 to check if they see a difference on DMM like I do once VID is edited in PState 2.

I am on Win 7 Pro, use performance power plan, it has CPU min state at 5%, for down volting clocking to occur, I also did regedit to disable core parking.

So on my setup if I wait >90sec after OS load and launch HWiNFO, the SW monitoring "works". Still there are some wrong values on latest release but that AFAIK is down to how Martin has acccess to "data" and not the SW at fault.

@TwoBeers

In my sig is a thread link, in there is my "meddling" info, you'll find that you need to keep VID at 1.1875 in PState 0 for R7 1700 or you will get "issues".

@majestynl

No issue using performance profile for me if it's set correct.

@elmor

Thank for sensor location







.

@mumak

Like you saw on my 2nd test screenie there is still an issue on sensor data







. Seeing it today on a [email protected] run







.

I hope you get a better "access" solution from Asus. Really want monitoring data working better as use it alot. Due to wishing to go WC later and this board having headers for WC temp, flow, etc was really hoping monitoring would work as well as on my past Asus boards.

Thank you for your support







.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Mumak
> 
> Like you saw on my 2nd test screenie there is still an issue on sensor data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Seeing it today on a [email protected] run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I hope you get a better "access" solution from Asus. Really want monitoring data working better as use it alot. Due to wishing to go WC later and this board having headers for WC temp, flow, etc was really hoping monitoring would work as well as on my past Asus boards.
> 
> Thank you for your support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's sad







We were given an option (implemented in HWiNFO build 3105) to resolve the CH6 sensor conflicts by ASUS with a statement that their BIOS uses the same trick and there's no other way.
But it looks like it's still not the perfect solution, will need to check more with them..


----------



## jeffdamann

I don't mean to brag but...

R7 1700 @ 4.2

http://valid.x86.fr/52phxq


----------



## Ubardog

@elmor

1. Could you please confirm That -

Sense MI skew = Enabled
Offset = 272

This is for ALL chips on this board. 1700 1700X 1800X Or just for 1700x/1800x

2. This is for every one benefit

Update your 1st post with the new information that you have acquired Ie. The Sense MI and possibly Pstate ect

I ask this because new people come on check OP then come back later and question temps and stuff. Also a handy reference point

Thanks


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Yes. even with passed cinebench ! and cpu-z screens!


Here 

CB is score is with most tasbar tools disabled but a few still running. Temp isn't an issue doing a CB run.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

I've fought with the 0d post code for hours. I've given up on trying to get it to post with Corsair Dominator. I'm having the egg overnight me some g.skill F4-3200C14D-16GVR since it's on the approved list and maybe I can make my first post. Unless anyone has any other suggestions?


----------



## NightStalkerNZ

if you go to the "presets" option.. i have it running on the "gaming mode" which puts ram to 2400mhz. I'm on dominator ram as well. and it won't post past that mem frequency. stick with it and they will fix i'm sure.


----------



## gupsterg

@RaptormanUSMC

If you have 0d with amber q-led for ram, then I would conclude you have faulty ram. Happened with me on new set of g.skill (waiting on rma). I got a set of Corsair at local shop to get me by.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @RaptormanUSMC


At first I was getting a red led with 55 error code, but after a few restarts every boot attempt is a green led and it stops on 0d.

Okay, so I get a red led code 55 when my SSD is attached. Green led 0d when the SSD is removed.

After slapping reset a few times I'm getting to green led 0d with the SSD attached.


----------



## Badeanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Still cold-boot bug. :/ Yeah surely can do that, just thought 100 as standard value would be better bc read somewhere that the PCIe connection gets turned into v2.0 when the BCLK value exceeds 105 MHz.
> 
> Edit: read somewhere = overclocking guide v.04 for this board.
> 
> BCLK auto value is 100.600 = CPU freq. 3621 MHz


What does this mean exactly? I have 3621 MHz without doing anything. Although it was at 3600 on first boot.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> At first I was getting a red led with 55 error code, but after a few restarts every boot attempt is a green led and it stops on 0d.
> 
> Okay, so I get a red led code 55 when my SSD is attached. Green led 0d when the SSD is removed.
> 
> After slapping reset a few times I'm getting to green led 0d with the SSD attached.


Sorry no idea what to suggest, page 11 of web user manual shows Q-LED / CPU_READY info. I had amber Q-LED / green CPU_READY with code 0d and RAM was at fault.

Only @[email protected] or @elmor can guide you.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Somehow killed a set of G.Skill Trident Z RGB (F4-3000C14D-16GTZR) last night. Set it to 2933, 1.35V, 14-14-14-14-34 with a SoC voltage of 1.15. Ran fine, booted into Windows, etc. Shut down the PC and came back to start it up and got 0d. Reflashed 5803, no dice, 0902, no dice, swapped DIMM slots, no dice. Grabbed another set of RAM and instantly booted. Swapped one stick of working RAM with the bad RAM and BIOS only detected the one working stick. Replicated this for both sticks that went bad. Any insight as to what went wrong? Could it be the RGB IC attempting to draw too much power?

@elmor @[email protected]


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Somehow killed a set of G.Skill Trident Z RGB (F4-3000C14D-16GTZR) last night. Set it to 2933, 1.35V, 14-14-14-14-34 with a SoC voltage of 1.15. Ran fine, booted into Windows, etc. Shut down the PC and came back to start it up and got 0d. Reflashed 5803, no dice, 0902, no dice, swapped DIMM slots, no dice. Grabbed another set of RAM and instantly booted. Swapped one stick of working RAM with the bad RAM and BIOS only detected the one working stick. Replicated this for both sticks that went bad. Any insight as to what went wrong? Could it be the RGB IC attempting to draw too much power?
> 
> @elmor @[email protected]


It's possible they weren't seated right into the DIMM sockets. The sockets on the C6H don't seem to be very good (or at least not 100% compatible with my G.Skill memory). I got all weird issues as well, until I put my DIMMs from A2/B2 to A1/B1.


----------



## whitekidney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> At first I was getting a red led with 55 error code, but after a few restarts every boot attempt is a green led and it stops on 0d.
> 
> Okay, so I get a red led code 55 when my SSD is attached. Green led 0d when the SSD is removed.
> 
> After slapping reset a few times I'm getting to green led 0d with the SSD attached.


I had the same problem.
Read my post here on solution to fix: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/1710#post_25922801


----------



## MigM16

ok so *this is to every one buying from micro center* plz buy 2 year or 3 year warranty its up to you. they only have a return policy of 15 days for the mobo.

i was lucky my board died when it did cus i had 2 days left, got myself the 2 year warranty for 30$ and now i can just sit on the mobo not actually lol and wait for better bios updates.
i only have 1 tower and not much thermal past i did just buy 12grams of it but still i just put fresh paste on my 8350 so im gonna use that for a little before going back to the 1800x, mostly just wish i had another tower and psu to set both pc's up.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoN7Shepard*
> 
> I figured out I don't need to boost PLL voltage at all for a stable OC. Today I wanted to make my OC more efficient, so I got into the Pstates and only changed the FID to A4 (for 4.1ghz). I noticed LLC Level 3 was making a HUGE difference in stable overclock and so far I've got my offset voltage down to 0.01875 (I think that's the number, it's 0.018 something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) My 1800X is running solid at 4.1ghz now. Pstates are working with High Performance Windows profile just setting the "minimum CPU" to 10% instead of 100%. I need to keep testing to see how low I can get the voltage offset, but so far so good!
> 
> Really happy with this ASUS board and CPU. My OCD absolutely loves that the BIOS tells me what I changed before I do the final save and reboot. Although I noticed it doesn't detect everything changed. Hopefully better support there in the future.
> 
> One small thing I'm still trying to figure out... when my PC is off, the rear USB is still powering my Blue Yeti microphone (the light is on). Anyway to tell the BIOS to stop powering USBs when off?


Are u running 4100Mhz with 0.018v offset ?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*
> 
> I don't mean to brag but...
> 
> R7 1700 @ 4.2
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/52phxq


On 1.5v Vcore







RealBench how many loops ?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Here
> 
> CB is score is with most tasbar tools disabled but a few still running. Temp isn't an issue doing a CB run.


Whats your vcore on LOAD?


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitekidney*
> 
> I had the same problem.
> Read my post here on solution to fix: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/1710#post_25922801


Tried flashing back to 5803. Went through boot, didn't shut down like your directions said, and stopped at 0d. I'm at a loss, maybe my ram is just doa.


----------



## jeffdamann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> On 1.5v Vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealBench how many loops ?


Lol 0, I got 4100 24 hour realbench stable at 1.4675 though


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> Tried flashing back to 5803. Went through boot, didn't shut down like your directions said, and stopped at 0d. I'm at a loss, maybe my ram is just doa.


*GUYS pls prevent flashing back to old versions. You risk a chance to brick your mobo. Definitely not before you reset to defaults first!*


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> *GUYS pls prevent flashing back to old versions. You risk a chance to brick your mobo. Definitely not before you reset to defaults first!*


I'm not trying to be smart but I can't even get a post more or less reset any defaults. Since assembly I've been stuck at 0d.


----------



## jeffdamann

Heres my cinebench with a single core score as well in the tooltip for 4.1


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> I'm not trying to be smart but I can't even get a post more or less reset any defaults. Since assembly I've been stuck at 0d.


Maybe you have faulty rams. Do you have any other ram sticks to test?


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Maybe you have faulty rams. Do you have any other ram sticks to test?


No, newegg is overnight shipping me some g.skill off the approved memory list. My only thought is either my Corsair Dominator 3600 is doa, or the C6H doesn't play well with it.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> No, newegg is overnight shipping me some g.skill off the approved memory list. My only thought is either my Corsair Dominator 3600 is doa, or the C6H doesn't play well with it.


Yep wait for that, cause you allready tried many things i saw in your prev posts! and btw: which G skill did you order?


----------



## jeffdamann

I wonder how much of a CB improvement I will see when I get this ram to 3200 cl14


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*
> 
> I wonder how much of a CB improvement I will see when I get this ram to 3200 cl14


You definitely wil get better CB performance on 3200mhz!







approx 25-35points i think!

Edit: I got 1776 with 4000Mhz CPU on 3200mhz Ram


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Yep wait for that, cause you allready tried many things i saw in your prev posts! and btw: which G skill did you order?


F4-3200C14D-16GVK


----------



## SpecChum

This g.skill rgb thing is a bit of a concern, they're what I've got coming today...

Isolated incident?


----------



## whitekidney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> F4-3200C14D-16GVK


I have the exact same bricks, only the 32GB kit (16x2)

You have to follow my instructions precisely - I tried all 4 publically available bioses and this was the ONLY method that worked.
This was also suggested by elmor in this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/1590#post_25921368

Here's what I did:
1. Flash 5803 using USB BIOS Flashback
2. Wait for the BIOS light to stop blinking and wait 2 minutes.
3. Power on the computer and let the BIOS update finish, the computer will then power off. (This must only happen *ONCE*, do not let it reboot twice)
4. When the computer powers off, UNPLUG the power cord and make sure it does not boot into a bios-update loop or freeze like mine did.
5. Plug the power plug back in
6. Flash 0902 via USB flashback

The computer should now POST.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*
> 
> I wonder how much of a CB improvement I will see when I get this ram to 3200 cl14


Here's 3300 CL14 should give you a rough idea


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitekidney*
> 
> I have the exact same bricks, only the 32GB kit (16x2)
> 
> You have to follow my instructions precisely - I tried all 4 publically available bioses and this was the ONLY method that worked.
> This was also suggested by elmor in this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/1590#post_25921368
> 
> Here's what I did:
> 1. Flash 5803 using USB BIOS Flashback
> 2. Wait for the BIOS light to stop blinking and wait 2 minutes.
> 3. Power on the computer and let the BIOS update finish, the computer will then power off. (This must only happen *ONCE*, do not let it reboot twice)
> 4. When the computer powers off, UNPLUG the power cord and make sure it does not boot into a bios-update loop or freeze like mine did.
> 5. Plug the power plug back in
> 6. Flash 0902 via USB flashback
> 
> The computer should now POST.


Tried that, doesn't turn itself off after flash. Goes to 0d and stops.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> Tried that, doesn't turn itself off after flash. Goes to 0d and stops.


I went through this myself last night. Turned out that somehow my G.Skill Trident Z RGB's died. Threw in a second set of backup DDR4 and it booted right up. Chances are that your RAM is dead and it's either time to send it back to where you bought it or begin an RMA request.


----------



## whitekidney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> Tried that, doesn't turn itself off after flash. Goes to 0d and stops.


Hmm, it doesn't turn itself off after the FIRST boot?

Try resetting CMOS+safe boot before flashing 5803.


----------



## Silent Scone

I've seen enough Cinebench scores to last me at least the next 30 platform launches.


----------



## Johan45

@gupsterg

Back to the DMM. I changed the battery and it still locks the PC when I test the V_Core. Did it overclocked, all stock and I even tried during POSt all with the same results. I checked the DMM with a regular 1.5v battery and it measured that just fine. I'll see if I can track down another DMM to verify what is causing the lock up


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Here's 3300 CL14 should give you a rough idea


I got 50 points more (1776+50) with performance Bias enabled for CB!







can you try it..


----------



## MigM16

ok so if i was to take out the mobo from box and just plug in some power and do a usb flash back, all i would need to do is flash 0902 on it?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MigM16*
> 
> ok so if i was to take out the mobo from box and just plug in some power and do a usb flash back, all i would need to do is flash 0902 on it?


Yes, you could easily use the ezflash option in the bios also.. Just post, dont change anything in Bios ... Flash new bios


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Here's 3300 CL14 should give you a rough idea
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got 50 points more (1776+50) with performance Bias enabled for CB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you try it..
Click to expand...

Maybe tonight, at work right now


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> This g.skill rgb thing is a bit of a concern, they're what I've got coming today...
> 
> Isolated incident?


I bought F4-3200C14D-16GTZ and like you in the UK, going by username ColDUK is also in UK _and_ like me had faulty G.Skill set, see this post.

Strangely there are reports of AM4 killing RAM (no idea if it's just RAM going pop on it's own), link .

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Here's 3300 CL14 should give you a rough idea
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Am I correct in thinking the 4.0GHz 1783 had same settings except clock as the 3.7GHz 1627, so basically 0.3GHz rise (~8.1%) = ~9.5% better performance in CB?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> Back to the DMM. I changed the battery and it still locks the PC when I test the V_Core. Did it overclocked, all stock and I even tried during POSt all with the same results. I checked the DMM with a regular 1.5v battery and it measured that just fine. I'll see if I can track down another DMM to verify what is causing the lock up


No worries







, cheers for info







, appreciate your efforts and time on sharing data







.


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No dates yet. I'll ask tomorrow.


need help.i find that i can't get 3910 Mhz stabile sice i got code 55. it says that i got no memory installed.well.. i was trying to put both module in others slot and i was able to boot and Oc it passed that 3910 Mhz.so i throw it back to their slots a2,b2 and again.. i got that code 55 ,Oc failure and need to run under 3910 Mhz. so why is it happening in this 0902 bios? i never got that in original one.can someone explain,advice me...


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> This g.skill rgb thing is a bit of a concern, they're what I've got coming today...
> 
> Isolated incident?
> 
> 
> 
> I bought F4-3200C14D-16GTZ and like you in the UK, going by username ColDUK is also in UK _and_ like me had faulty G.Skill set, see this post.
> 
> Strangely there are reports of AM4 killing RAM (no idea if it's just RAM going pop on it's own), link .
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Here's 3300 CL14 should give you a rough idea
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I correct in thinking the 4.0GHz 1783 had same settings except clock as the 3.7GHz 1627, so basically 0.3GHz rise (~8.1%) = ~9.5% better performance in CB?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> Back to the DMM. I changed the battery and it still locks the PC when I test the V_Core. Did it overclocked, all stock and I even tried during POSt all with the same results. I checked the DMM with a regular 1.5v battery and it measured that just fine. I'll see if I can track down another DMM to verify what is causing the lock up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , cheers for info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , appreciate your efforts and time on sharing data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I was showing the difference in ram performance gains at 4.0 with 2950 CL15 vs 3300 CL14 not sure where the 1627 is coming into play?
As for the DMM I do need to verify what is going on since I do need the DMM to function properly for mods


----------



## Glazos

I switched to 0902 and *i cant* achieve the memory frequency i had with the beta bios... and i have issues with my fan expert not working after the bios update
i was however able to improve my cb score with a kind of a "suicide" run


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Ok, I'm at a total loss. So, my original G.Skill Trident Z RGB kit that was "dead" last night now boots. See attached screenshots on how the BIOS sees the RAM now. Currently running memtest86 on them.


----------



## nycgtr

fan expert isnt working with 0902. I believe they are aware of it.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Ok, I'm at a total loss. So, my original G.Skill Trident Z RGB kit that was "dead" last night now boots. See attached screenshots on how the BIOS sees the RAM now. Currently running memtest86 on them.


I think majority of people with tridents have had issues with this board picking it up. For me I had to stuff the sticks in like many times for it to show up on all 4.


----------



## gupsterg

@Johan45

Top most and 2nd result I thought was for RAM difference. I'm asking/comparing 2nd and 3rd result, marked red box in your screenshot by me.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> need help.i find that i can't get 3910 Mhz stabile sice i got code 55. it says that i got no memory installed.well.. i was trying to put both module in others slot and i was able to boot and Oc it passed that 3910 Mhz.so i throw it back to their slots a2,b2 and again.. i got that code 55 ,Oc failure and need to run under 3910 Mhz. so why is it happening in this 0902 bios? i never got that in original one.can someone explain,advice me...


elmor answered they are busy with new bios and maybe this week it will be released!


----------



## Ras5al6Ghul2

Hello to all of you,
I have a quick question that seems to that good amount of you have had to probably weigh a decision on. Right now I have 2x8gb of G.SKILL TridentZ F4-3200C16D-16GTZR, and I know that many are having issues with the C16. My question for you guy is that, is it worth waiting until the memory issues are ironed out (C16 in my case) or look to purchase a C14 kit? I'm totally fresh fish to the PC platform, I just crossed from console for the first time ever. Thanks in advance


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glazos*
> 
> I switched to 0902 and *i cant* achieve the memory frequency i had with the beta bios... and i have issues with my fan expert not working after the bios update
> i was however able to improve my cb score with a kind of a "suicide" run


Nice !!







Running 4181Mhz with 1.57vcore


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ras5al6Ghul2*
> 
> Hello to all of you,
> I have a quick question that seems to that good amount of you have had to probably weigh a decision on. Right now I have 2x8gb of G.SKILL TridentZ F4-3200C16D-16GTZR, and I know that many are having issues with the C16. My question for you guy is that, is it worth waiting until the memory issues are ironed out (C16 in my case) or look to purchase a C14 kit? I'm totally fresh fish to the PC platform, I just crossed from console for the first time ever. Thanks in advance


We dont know when or if this will be compatible. Mostly related to AMD. I wouldn't wait and buy the C14. Did the same for myself!


----------



## nosequeponer

one funny/strange thing happend this morning..

i was running aida64 stability test, with hwinfo also on the screen, and bitcomet on the background...

after a couple of minutes, the system rboot itself, and got stuck with code 8 on the mobo, trying to restart., but unable to do it.

code 8 means system agent reinicializating after microcode loading

one touch at the restart buton, and it restarted with no problem and no code.

i´m using the last hwinfo beta, but not sere where that error came for

@Mumak


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Johan45
> 
> Top most and 2nd result I thought was for RAM difference. I'm asking/comparing 2nd and 3rd result, marked red box in your screenshot by me.


Gotcha and you were correct in your assumptions all setting the same just different speeds.







I was testing for stability while overclocking up to 4.0


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nosequeponer*
> 
> one funny/strange thing happend this morning..
> 
> i was running aida64 stability test, with hwinfo also on the screen, and bitcomet on the background...
> 
> after a couple of minutes, the system rboot itself, and got stuck with code 8 on the mobo, trying to restart., but unable to do it.
> 
> code 8 means system agent reinicializating after microcode loading
> 
> one touch at the restart buton, and it restarted with no problem and no code.
> 
> i´m using the last hwinfo beta, but not sere where that error came for
> 
> @Mumak


That means your system was unstable/OC failed. I assume the 8 was not 08 and it was blinking, right? Pretty normal


----------



## Ras5al6Ghul2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> We dont know when or if this will be compatible. Mostly related to AMD. I wouldn't wait and buy the C14. Did the same for myself!


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## nosequeponer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> That means your system was unstable/OC failed. I assume the 8 was not 08 and it was blinking, right? Pretty normal


now i don´t recall if it was 8 or 08.. good question.,..

i´ll test it later to see..

good point


----------



## roybotnik

Does anyone know which settings help with the DRAM training so that it succeeds more often? I moved my system up onto my desk just so that I could easily hit the retry button when training fails. It seems like training fails often even when the settings I'm running are very stable under bench/stress testing. Various voltages don't seem to make much of a difference.

@elmor - The OC guide mentions that this can happen if the divider/timings are applied before the BIOS has control. Does this also mean that the same applies for voltages (other than dram boot voltage)?


----------



## roybotnik

Oops... ignore this.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nosequeponer*
> 
> one funny/strange thing happend this morning..
> 
> i was running aida64 stability test, with hwinfo also on the screen, and bitcomet on the background...
> 
> after a couple of minutes, the system rboot itself, and got stuck with code 8 on the mobo, trying to restart., but unable to do it.
> 
> code 8 means system agent reinicializating after microcode loading
> 
> one touch at the restart buton, and it restarted with no problem and no code.
> 
> i´m using the last hwinfo beta, but not sere where that error came for
> 
> @Mumak


I'm afraid this is very difficult to diagnose, could be due to the stability test. HWiNFO and AIDA64 should play nice together.


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> elmor answered they are busy with new bios and maybe this week it will be released!


ah...than i missed that post.ty for reply..will w8 for a next release.


----------



## Kriant

Got my board. Assembled my loop. Going to test it tonight. Hopefully it will work ( I would hate to take apart my loop)


----------



## Y0shi

@elmor & @[email protected]

First I want to thank you for your support here, it's amazing to have direct contact into R&D-Team.







Second, I want to ask if there's a timeline when the other Asus Boards get some BIOS-Love. And third, even if I don't want to be the party pooper here, AMD has released more than 30 (!) AGESA-Updates since release of the first Zen-samples and all the AGESA-Stuff inside the ASUS BIOSes is from Dec 2016. There is atleast one version from Feb 2017 available to all board partners... Is there a specific reason for not including this into the latest BIOSes ?


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Things just get weirder...

Edit: and it's back to not booting with that kit xD


----------



## MigM16

I hope this ram kit will work one day,

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232196

i got it for $184.99 on march 2nd.


----------



## imashark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyCanadian*
> 
> I found, in BIOS 5803 at least, that using the D.O.C.P. option, even at specs "easier" than my RAM specs, results in an unbootable state and a required CMOS clear until I can boot again. Interestingly, if I simply set the same options (exact same frequency and exact same timings) manually, it works. And if I try to get more aggressive and get to a point where it won't post, SafeBoot will correctly kick in and bail me out, unlike when I use D.O.C.P.
> 
> So, based on my experience, as a single data point for you, I would hesitate to recommend using D.O.C.P. unless something has been substantially changed in how D.O.C.P. is working in the 0902 BIOS.


Thank you!! Manually setting the DOCP settings worked perfectly. I'm now running @ 3200mhz CAS 14-14-14-34 without any issues.


----------



## gupsterg

@Johan45

NP







.

@nosequeponer

It will just be an 8 on q-code when you had your issue and there will be amber ram q-led lit.

If you listen closely to the "system" you will hear a faint buzz "coming and going" as if the board is trying to reset it self and got stuck.

This IMO was not due to HWiNFO, this was down to instability caused by loading system with AIDA64 stress test, which mean your OC is not stable.

How do I know this? As it happened to me several times







.

I was under volting my CPU and when engaged stress test screen went blank and had same symptoms







and hitting reset brought system back online







.


----------



## Atingleee

Hi guys! Should I be worried about my Trident Z RGB 2x8GB F4-3200C16D-16GTZR kit coming tomorrow? I've noticed a few of you reporting issues


----------



## AlexB121

im using this ram http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-lpx-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c15-memory-kit-black-cmk16gx4m2b3000c15 womderiong how far i can go with the OC and best timing Also using 2 kits so its actually 32gb


----------



## nosequeponer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Johan45
> 
> NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @nosequeponer
> 
> It will just be an 8 on q-code when you had your issue and there will be amber ram q-led lit.
> 
> If you listen closely to the "system" you will hear a faint buzz "coming and going" as if the board is trying to reset it self and got stuck.
> 
> This IMO was not due to HWiNFO, this was down to instability caused by loading system with AIDA64 stress test, which mean your OC is not stable.
> 
> How do I know this? As it happened to me several times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I was under volting my CPU and when engaged stress test screen went blank and had same symptoms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and hitting reset brought system back online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


that´s exactly what happend... but it was one of the fans coming and going

i´ll try to rise a bit the vcore to make it stable

thanks


----------



## Glado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ras5al6Ghul2*
> 
> Hello to all of you,
> I have a quick question that seems to that good amount of you have had to probably weigh a decision on. Right now I have 2x8gb of G.SKILL TridentZ F4-3200C16D-16GTZR, and I know that many are having issues with the C16. My question for you guy is that, is it worth waiting until the memory issues are ironed out (C16 in my case) or look to purchase a C14 kit? I'm totally fresh fish to the PC platform, I just crossed from console for the first time ever. Thanks in advance


I have the same issue, but I'm gonna wait and gamble that they might fix it. the c14 costs a bit more, and I managed to get the c16 before a price hike, and I don't feel like messing with the return process, waiting for 2 weeks just to get the c14 in my hands. This RGB ram is pretty popular, so I'd imagine there would be some pressure for compatibility.


----------



## finalheaven

Everyone that's running at 4.0Ghz+, are you guys planning to keep it that high for 24/7 use? Or is it just for benchmarking/seeing how far it can go?

I have gotten to 3.9Ghz @ offset +0.1875 (1.333v average on load and 1.373v max according to HWiNFO64) [No LLC]. I think I may stay here...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Everyone that's running at 4.0Ghz+, are you guys planning to keep it that high for 24/7 use? Or is it just for benchmarking/seeing how far it can go?
> 
> I have gotten to 3.9Ghz @ offset +0.1875 (1.333v average on load and 1.373v max according to HWiNFO64) [No LLC]. I think I may stay here...


That really has to depend on Voltages levels anyone feels safe.


----------



## hunterwindu

I finally got the CH6 (took two weeks to get it..) + a 1700 and a kit of 16gb (2x8) g.skill 3200C14D GTZR (the rgb ones).
Installed everything, including the custom cooling.
Tried to flash the bios to 0902 for several times - unsuccessful - the led flashed for 3-4 seconds then was lit all the time.
First - the AM3+ mount. Rgb leds are lit + code 8 (not 08) and nothing else. Can't get into bios at all
Reseated the waterblock several times.
Cleared cmos several times.
Tried the AM4 mount plus backplate. Same outcome.
Tried the AM4 mount plus original board backplate (after reading the stories about the gasket). Same outcome.
Tried the wraith cooler with the original board backplate. Same outcome.
It looks pretty to look at, but it's not christmas yet..

At this point I'm open for suggestions from elmor and my fellow users.

Thanks


----------



## imashark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Everyone that's running at 4.0Ghz+, are you guys planning to keep it that high for 24/7 use? Or is it just for benchmarking/seeing how far it can go?
> 
> I have gotten to 3.9Ghz @ offset +0.1875 (1.333v average on load and 1.373v max according to HWiNFO64) [No LLC]. I think I may stay here...


From the OC guide, it seems safe to push up to 1.4v cpu core. So you should be able bump up from 3.9Ghz to 4.0Ghz if you are comfortable going up to 1.4v


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imashark*
> 
> From the OC guide, it seems safe to push up to 1.4v cpu core. So you should be able bump up from 3.9Ghz to 4.0Ghz if you are comfortable going up to 1.4v


I'm not sure if that's safe though. Ironically its called the extreme overclocking guide and states that the listed values are not guaranteed. AMD itself has stated:
Quote:


> As a general guideline: a CPU voltage of up to 1.35 V is acceptable for driving everyday overclocks of the AMD Ryzen processor. Core voltages up to 1.45 V are also sustainable, but our models suggest that processor longevity may be affected. Regardless of your voltage, make sure you're using capable cooling to keep temperatures as low as possible.


----------



## Ras5al6Ghul2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glado*
> 
> I have the same issue, but I'm gonna wait and gamble that they might fix it. the c14 costs a bit more, and I managed to get the c16 before a price hike, and I don't feel like messing with the return process, waiting for 2 weeks just to get the c14 in my hands. This RGB ram is pretty popular, so I'd imagine there would be some pressure for compatibility.


I definitely see your point. I also was able to purchase before the price hike. I'm intently watching for the fix


----------



## mickeykool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imashark*
> 
> Thank you!! Manually setting the DOCP settings worked perfectly. I'm now running @ 3200mhz CAS 14-14-14-34 without any issues.


I have same thing as well but how many sticks you're running? I have 4 but not yet test it at 3200, works at 2666.


----------



## tmirage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hunterwindu*
> 
> I finally got the CH6 (took two weeks to get it..) + a 1700 and a kit of 16gb (2x8) g.skill 3200C14D GTZR (the rgb ones).
> Installed everything, including the custom cooling.
> Tried to flash the bios to 0902 for several times - unsuccessful - the led flashed for 3-4 seconds then was lit all the time.
> First - the AM3+ mount. Rgb leds are lit + code 8 (not 08) and nothing else. Can't get into bios at all
> Reseated the waterblock several times.
> Cleared cmos several times.
> Tried the AM4 mount plus backplate. Same outcome.
> Tried the AM4 mount plus original board backplate (after reading the stories about the gasket). Same outcome.
> Tried the wraith cooler with the original board backplate. Same outcome.
> It looks pretty to look at, but it's not christmas yet..
> 
> At this point I'm open for suggestions from elmor and my fellow users.
> 
> Thanks


I had the exact same problem with flashing the bios and after that failed i tried to post it with post code 8 and only the fans and RGB lighting turning on.

I used the crappy method of adjusting the height of the provided am4 mount with my NZXT X61 with the am3 bracket. (its only pressed with 2 screws dont start about it)

but i found out that without a cooler and placing my finger on the cpu it did post through. (i dont recommend this even though it didnt run hot.) And the finger wasnt the magic offcourse but more for me to make sure i didnt fry the CPU the day i got it. (1800x)

so i loosened the CPU cooler and it started posting.


----------



## hunterwindu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmirage*
> 
> I had the exact same problem with flashing the bios and after that failed i tried to post it with post code 8 and only the fans and RGB lighting turning on.
> 
> I used the crappy method of adjusting the height of the provided am4 mount with my NZXT X61 with the am3 bracket. (its only pressed with 2 screws dont start about it)
> 
> but i found out that without a cooler and placing my finger on the cpu it did post through. (i dont recommend this even though it didnt run hot.) And the finger wasnt the magic offcourse but more for me to make sure i didnt fry the CPU the day i got it. (1800x)
> 
> so i loosened the CPU cooler and it started posting.


But even with the stock wraith cooler ?
I'll loosen up the screws and report back.. but it seems strange.


----------



## imashark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> I have same thing as well but how many sticks you're running? I have 4 but not yet test it at 3200, works at 2666.


Only running 2x8GB. I will most likely go 4x8GB but it sounds like a lot of people are having issues when using 4.


----------



## tmirage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hunterwindu*
> 
> But even with the stock wraith cooler ?
> I'll loosen up the screws and report back.. but it seems strange.


I understand what you mean. But i litteraly had the exact same problem frustrating me last night for over an hour till i thought what the hell ill try it without a cooler and it magically started coming to life. Postcode 8 is also a code not saying anything as i recall from the manual last night.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmirage*
> 
> I understand what you mean. But i litteraly had the exact same problem frustrating me last night for over an hour till i thought what the hell ill try it without a cooler and it magically started coming to life. Postcode 8 is also a code not saying anything as i recall from the manual last night.


Code 8 is a CPU problem.


----------



## hunterwindu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Code 8 is a CPU problem.


Is this confirmed by Asus ? Did anyone else see this ?


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hunterwindu*
> 
> Is this confirmed by Asus ? Did anyone else see this ?


Yes, it's in the OC guide in the first post. It generally shows when the system crashes w/ unstable OC.


----------



## hunterwindu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Yes, it's in the OC guide in the first post. It generally shows when the system crashes w/ unstable OC.


I've not even booted the system once. I tried without cooler for a few seconds. Even got the backplate off as well.. Still qcode 8 and no boot.
Any other ideas?


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hunterwindu*
> 
> I've not even booted the system once. I tried without cooler for a few seconds. Even got the backplate off as well.. Still qcode 8 and no boot.
> Any other ideas?


Is the 8 blinking? And is it 08 or just 8?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hunterwindu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Yes, it's in the OC guide in the first post. It generally shows when the system crashes w/ unstable OC.
> 
> 
> 
> I've not even booted the system once. I tried without cooler for a few seconds. Even got the backplate off as well.. Still qcode 8 and no boot.
> Any other ideas?
Click to expand...

Pull the CPU out, check for bent pins. Had one poster who didn't have the CPU seated all the way with the same issue.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Pull the CPU out, check for bent pins. Had one poster who didn't have the CPU seated all the way with the same issue.


+1


----------



## The-Beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Everyone that's running at 4.0Ghz+, are you guys planning to keep it that high for 24/7 use? Or is it just for benchmarking/seeing how far it can go?
> 
> I have gotten to 3.9Ghz @ offset +0.1875 (1.333v average on load and 1.373v max according to HWiNFO64) [No LLC]. I think I may stay here...


Just benchmarking. I'm much more comfortable undervolting it at 3.8 as a daily driver.


----------



## hunterwindu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Pull the CPU out, check for bent pins. Had one poster who didn't have the CPU seated all the way with the same issue.


I've inspected the cpu a few moments ago - pins are in perfect shape..
It's just 8, not 08, and it's not blinking.


----------



## gupsterg

@nosequeponer

No worries







. When this occurred to me, due to undervolting system. The 8 on q-code display was on first display character section, nothing on 2nd character section, with the amber q-led for ram. And the "tell tale" sign of buzz "coming and going" as if board trying to reset but stuck in a loop.

@finalheaven

If your 3.9GHz is measuring below 1.35V or equal or just slightly above it (say 1.375V) on a DMM I would use it if it was my chip. Anything more in regard to VCORE I don't think it is worth it TBH.

My opinion after been closely viewing all posts in owners thread, doing the DB, taking into consideration that CPU-Z, etc may not be giving accurate VID/VCORE info. I doubt many OC'ing are not at 1.35V or above for actual VCORE if measured using a DMM. Some that are testing with 1.5V shown in CPU-Z, etc I would really think they are likely to be above that if measured with DMM.

@The Beast

What CPU you have? how much can you under volt?


----------



## Dr Woot

I have just put my 1700x rig together and i flashed bios to 902 before booting for the first time. I am trying to adjust the SOC voltage offset in bios but many of the options are greyed out. I select offset and then can choose + or - but the voltage box below says auto and can't be changed. Many of the memory options are also the same way. This is my first ROG board so maybe I missed a setting somewhere.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Just an update, still need to check for stability: http://valid.x86.fr/erfr8u


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Woot*
> 
> I have just put my 1700x rig together and i flashed bios to 902 before booting for the first time. I am trying to adjust the SOC voltage offset in bios but many of the options are greyed out. I select offset and then can choose + or - but the voltage box below says auto and can't be changed. Many of the memory options are also the same way. This is my first ROG board so maybe I missed a setting somewhere.


You have to click on them (sometimes double-click or use arrow keys) and type the values in.


----------



## The-Beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @The Beast
> 
> What CPU you have? how much can you under volt?


1700, just on manual not much better than anyone else 1.24

haven't played much with -offset though.


----------



## gupsterg

@the-beast

Ahh ok, at stock I see 3.2GHz ACB with x264 loading CPU, ~1.089V VCORE on DMM.

My 24/7 use 3.8GHz profile with stock LLC +112.50mV offset is ~1.330V VCORE on DMM.

Today started work on RAM. The 2400MHz set was using JEDEC 2133MHz. Without increasing SOC (~0.838V for me) I'm using 2400MHz [email protected] Currently stabilty testing, will see if can get anything more out of Corsair LPX set. Waiting on RMA on a G.Skill 3200MHz C14 set.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @the-beast
> 
> Ahh ok, at stock I see 3.2GHz ACB with x264 loading CPU, ~1.089V VCORE on DMM.
> 
> My 24/7 use 3.8GHz profile with stock LLC +112.50mV offset is ~1.330V VCORE on DMM.
> 
> Today started work on RAM. The 2400MHz set was using JEDEC 2133MHz. Without increasing SOC (~0.838V for me) I'm using 2400MHz [email protected] Currently stabilty testing, will see if can get anything more out of Corsair LPX set. Waiting on RMA on a G.Skill 3200MHz C14 set.


Just a heads up the faster and tighter the ram the more V_Core you will need for the same clocks. At least that was what I saw in my testing. More work needs more power


----------



## Dr Woot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> You have to click on them (sometimes double-click or use arrow keys) and type the values in.


I tried that. When I get home I'll try to post screenshots of what I'm seeing.


----------



## bluej511

So my CH6 should be shipping tomorrow (yay) so hopefully after being down with my pc for over a week i should be up and running mon-tues. My 2tb HDD arrived today and used it in my external bay and seems to work right off the bat, made a few odd noises but im guessing thats normal for a brand new HDD. Read and write speeds were over 200MB/s as well pretty sweet.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hunterwindu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Pull the CPU out, check for bent pins. Had one poster who didn't have the CPU seated all the way with the same issue.
> 
> 
> 
> I've inspected the cpu a few moments ago - pins are in perfect shape..
> It's just 8, not 08, and it's not blinking.
Click to expand...

When you try to start the system there will be a small led to the top of the ram slots by the QCode display called the CPU ready in this pic . is it red or green? If it's red the board isn't sensing the CPU


----------



## gupsterg

@Johan45

Cheers







, yeah noted that from some members shares.

I have ~0.020V room with in my ideal range for 24/7 OC VCORE.

So how much VCORE extra are you seeing as a requirement? (I like your methods/experience share







)


----------



## hunterwindu

@Johan45 it is green
mispelled your name by accident


----------



## MigM16

when doing bios flash back and naming the file im naming it C6H.CAP correct? just making sure iv been doing it right.


----------



## AlexB121

Yes


----------



## MigM16

ok also to be clear should pc be off when hitting the clear cmos button/ also if its on is that bad?


----------



## JoN7Shepard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Are u running 4100Mhz with 0.018v offset ?


Yup! RAM is still "slow" at 2666 16-18-18-18... I'm actually getting some 3200 cas14 soon. Hoping that goes better.

Haven't tested the OC with anything as abusive as prime95, but it's been doing cinebench fine. Was gaming last night and was all stable.


----------



## -Gifted-

Hi.

New here but have been following whilst I await my board delivery.

Anyway... just finished my build CH6 and 1800X

I flash bios to 0902 straight away and everything is fine.. only have my ram running at 2400mhz though (4x8GB Trident Z 3200 CL16)

haven't done any overclocking yet but I have a problem that I cant fix!

Was just in windows all working fine when I get a crash. I reboot the pc and it fires back up but without any lighting... (I have a LED strip on the bottom header connect, plus the motherboard lights - All lighting is not working)

I cannot get lighting back.

Things Ive tried-

1 - Cleared cmos
2 - uninstall Aura software and reinstall with latest
3 - still no luck so even flashbacked the bios again to 0902.... no lighting at any point.

Is my LED lighting dead?

strange one

all bios setting have been completely stock apart from ram @ 2400... everything else auto (didn't get as far as overclocking.. and tbh was happy to wait a few weeks until more updates made it more stable)


----------



## zoffster1

Has anyone tried to use headphones with this board yet? I've tried mine today and get random cracks/pops using both the front headphone socket and the rear one on the motherboard itself.

Is this normal or is my motherboard faulty?


----------



## Mrimstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoffster1*
> 
> Has anyone tried to use headphones with this board yet? I've tried mine today and get random cracks/pops using both the front headphone socket and the rear one on the motherboard itself.
> 
> Is this normal or is my motherboard faulty?


Been using a headsett with the rear ports, and have optical running preaty much 24/7 cant say i have noticed any crackles or pops so id say its not normal.
Might not be a faulty board, could be down to power delivery issues. Your install. Just make sure you rule out the obvious stuff first.


----------



## Cata79

asus/amd should hurry with solving the ram issues.


----------



## AlexB121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MigM16*
> 
> when doing bios flash back and naming the file im naming it C6H.CAP correct? just making sure iv been doing it right.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MigM16*
> 
> ok also to be clear should pc be off when hitting the clear cmos button/ also if its on is that bad?


Turn pc off plug in usb press and hold the bios button until starts to flash after the 3rd flash if it starts to flahs faster just wait 2-3 min and then start ur pc


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Johan45
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , yeah noted that from some members shares.
> 
> I have ~0.020V room with in my ideal range for 24/7 OC VCORE.
> 
> So how much VCORE extra are you seeing as a requirement? (I like your methods/experience share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


On the 1700x ~0.02v and the 1700 was ~ 0.04v both at 4.0GHz which may make a slight difference as well since the 1700 is really struggling with this speed. I got to the bottom of the DMM issue as well, the ground pad has a problem on the CHVI well mine does. I used one of the hold down screws for a ground and it works just fine. Also inline with what HWInfo,CPUz was showing. at 1.52v on 1700 for stable clock with tight ram.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hunterwindu*
> 
> @Johan45 it is green
> mispelled your name by accident


I woul;d go back and try the flashback again. Double check everything. Make sure the USB is formatted FAT32, the file is named C6H.CAP and it's in the root directory of the drive alsoverify you're using the correct USB port. Only one will work.


----------



## gupsterg

@Johan45

+rep, thank you







. I'll share what goes on with mine, I haven't got high hopes of OC'ing the Corsair LPX 2400MHz set.

Just got email from G.Skill tech dept to fill in form about RMA today after emailing them a few days ago with issue on RAM. As they have no UK RMA centre I reckon I'm in for a bit of a wait on swap out







. Amazon UK got no stock to do me swap out







.

Like said before not using the ground pad on mobo, as concerned my hand may slip and as vcore pad is so close don't wanna create a short







. Mobo stock is dire in the UK, Amazon still got no C6H back in stock last time I checked and plenty other etailers the same situation.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Johan45
> 
> +rep, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll share what goes on with mine, I haven't got high hopes of OC'ing the Corsair LPX 2400MHz set.
> 
> Just got email from G.Skill tech dept to fill in form about RMA today after emailing them a few days ago with issue on RAM. As they have no UK RMA centre I reckon I'm in for a bit of a wait on swap out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Amazon UK got no stock to do me swap out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's a bummer, AFIK they're in California. Found communication a bit lacking but you will get new sticks
EDIT: I don't recall who asked today but I tried the BIOS settings for CB15/11.5 and wow what a difference they make. You were right ~ 50 pts


----------



## zoffster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrimstad*
> 
> Been using a headsett with the rear ports, and have optical running preaty much 24/7 cant say i have noticed any crackles or pops so id say its not normal.
> Might not be a faulty board, could be down to power delivery issues. Your install. Just make sure you rule out the obvious stuff first.


Hmm, my optical output is fine, but that bypasses the audio circuitry. I have a clean windows install and my PSU is pretty good AX1200, it also had no issues on my previous build.

I wonder if it's because I'm using 600 ohm impedance headphones and the amplification is being set to "extreme". Anyone else able to test with 600 ohm headphones?


----------



## hunterwindu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I woul;d go back and try the flashback again. Double check everything. Make sure the USB is formatted FAT32, the file is named C6H.CAP and it's in the root directory of the drive alsoverify you're using the correct USB port. Only one will work.


I think I've tried 6 times to flash that bios.. formatted the usb a couple of times. Tried another usb stick. Double-checked the name of the file, etc..
At this point I've given up and I'm rma-ing the board.
Probably going to get a place holder in the form of some B350 from Giga/Msi and will post later how it plays with the 1700. That's until I get the replacement, which it will take more than a few days considering the availability/problems.
Thanks a lot to everyone that tried to help me.


----------



## HeliXpc

just got the corsair 16gb lpx 3200 kit, ver 5.39 which is samsung b die, i cant get my system to run higher than 2666, even at stock cpu clocks.....what am i doing wrong?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> just got the corsair 16gb lps 3200 kit, ver 5.39 which is samsung b die, i cant get my system to run higher than 2666, even at stock cpu clocks.....what am i doing wrong?


Same exact kit as mine. On my Aorus the max was 2666 as well all manually set. I think changing soc voltage helps ram speed but not sure.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> just got the corsair 16gb lps 3200 kit, ver 5.39 which is samsung b die, i cant get my system to run higher than 2666, even at stock cpu clocks.....what am i doing wrong?


Nothing. The RAM support is pretty funked up right now.

You're probably the 30th person to ask about RAM speeds and compatibility.

Things you can try to get 3200:
Loosen timings
CPU SOC voltage of 1.15
Manually fix DRAM voltage to 1.35v
DRAM Boot Voltage to 1.35v

Other than that the best answer is just wait for the new BIOS that's releasing soon.

If it's any consolation, with a stock 1700X the difference between 3200 and 2666 was only like, 10 points on Cinebench R15.


----------



## AlexB121

On asus crosshair vi hero what pci slot would u place a zotac 1080 amp extreme ?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @johan45
> Mobo stock is dire in the UK, Amazon still got no C6H back in stock last time I checked and plenty other etailers the same situation.


Plenty at OCUK mate


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoffster1*
> 
> Hmm, my optical output is fine, but that bypasses the audio circuitry. I have a clean windows install and my PSU is pretty good AX1200, it also had no issues on my previous build.
> 
> I wonder if it's because I'm using 600 ohm impedance headphones and the amplification is being set to "extreme". Anyone else able to test with 600 ohm headphones?


Sounds like you might have a ground loop, I've got one on this z97 PC.

Does it get worse when you move the mouse or during GPU activity?


----------



## agentk7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> just got the corsair 16gb lpx 3200 kit, ver 5.39 which is samsung b die, i cant get my system to run higher than 2666, even at stock cpu clocks.....what am i doing wrong?


I assume you are referring to this memory due to AMD remarking they are testing well. I have this same memory kit. I actually confirmed they are Hynix chips. AMD's posting is a little misleading in that they make it sound like they are Samsung chips, but it's definitely Hynix. I believe I used SIV64x and confirmed it was "Hyundai" chips (I think it's the 350 bit field? Not at home right now to check).


----------



## Kuivamaa

So my board arrived with 0702. I haven't followed the thread closely, are there specific steps to be followed while flashing to 0902 to avoid issues?


----------



## Dr Woot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> You have to click on them (sometimes double-click or use arrow keys) and type the values in.




No drop down menu and can't type anything in for CPU soc voltage.


----------



## HeliXpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Nothing. The RAM support is pretty funked up right now.
> 
> You're probably the 30th person to ask about RAM speeds and compatibility.
> 
> Things you can try to get 3200:
> Loosen timings
> CPU SOC voltage of 1.15
> Manually fix DRAM voltage to 1.35v
> DRAM Boot Voltage to 1.35v
> 
> Other than that the best answer is just wait for the new BIOS that's releasing soon.
> 
> If it's any consolation, with a stock 1700X the difference between 3200 and 2666 was only like, 10 points on Cinebench R15.


Yeah that sucks, I got this kit specifically for ryzen....I have soc on 1.15, dram is at 1.380 as well.


----------



## HeliXpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentk7*
> 
> I assume you are referring to this memory due to AMD remarking they are testing well. I have this same memory kit. I actually confirmed they are Hynix chips. AMD's posting is a little misleading in that they make it sound like they are Samsung chips, but it's definitely Hynix. I believe I used SIV64x and confirmed it was "Hyundai" chips (I think it's the 350 bit field? Not at home right now to check).


wow if true i am disappointed, good thing is I can still return it.


----------



## zoffster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Sounds like you might have a ground loop, I've got one on this z97 PC.
> 
> Does it get worse when you move the mouse or during GPU activity?


I don't think it's a ground loop, had that issue before and that's more of a constant thing which gets worse with mouse movement.

This is completely silent but occasionally just pops or crackles, like you'd get with a wire that has a break in it. First I thought that I may have damaged my headphone wire but it only happens when I get sound from the pc, not if I get it from my amp so I've ruled the headphones too.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> So my board arrived with 0702. I haven't followed the thread closely, are there specific steps to be followed while flashing to 0902 to avoid issues?


Just typed this a page back so here's a copy. You can find the page in the manual with the backplate IO showing will give you the same info . USB flashback is likely the safest and pretty easy to do. Make sure the USB is formatted FAT32, the file is named C6H.CAP and it's in the root directory of the drive also verify you're using the correct USB port. Only one will work. Then hold the button on the back panel until the light flashes. When ir's done, takes a bit of time you should be good to go. Let it go through all it's post and reboots if necessary. May take some time before it fully starts.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoffster1*
> 
> I don't think it's a ground loop, had that issue before and that's more of a constant thing which gets worse with mouse movement.
> 
> This is completely silent but occasionally just pops or crackles, like you'd get with a wire that has a break in it. First I thought that I may have damaged my headphone wire but it only happens when I get sound from the pc, not if I get it from my amp so I've ruled the headphones too.


Right, yeah. Definitely not a groundloop.

Maybe overdriving the opamp?

I know they advertise being able to power 600ohm 'phones but I really doubt they can.


----------



## agentk7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> wow if true i am disappointed, good thing is I can still return it.


Well I still think it's encouraging that AMD referred to that specific memory kit (Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 VERSION 5.39 [16-18-18-36 @ 1.35v]), it leads me to believe that there is hope for better compatibility with their updates. Mine are running well at 2666 for now so I can wait, I don't want to deal with returning them. I'm still conflicted about returning my unopened m.2 ssd.


----------



## HeliXpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentk7*
> 
> Well I still think it's encouraging that AMD referred to that specific memory kit (Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 VERSION 5.39 [16-18-18-36 @ 1.35v]), it leads me to believe that there is hope for better compatibility with their updates. Mine are running well at 2666 for now so I can wait, I don't want to deal with returning them. I'm still conflicted about returning my unopened m.2 ssd.


yeah its a good sign that AMD recommended them, but people are getting much better results with samsung kits.


----------



## -Gifted-

ok really this is really annoying me now.

all aura rgb lighting is dead. Ive reflashed bios twice, toggled lighting on and off in bios in advance settings.. reinstalled auraapp which loads perfectly but choose any setting and it doesn't get to the board, tried two other RGB strips.

cant even get crosshair logo to light up with a reflashed factory bios.

how does all rgb just randomly die!?


----------



## zoffster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Right, yeah. Definitely not a groundloop.
> 
> Maybe overdriving the opamp?
> 
> I know they advertise being able to power 600ohm 'phones but I really doubt they can.


That's what I'm beginning to think which is why I'm hoping someone else can confirm on their system. Having said that there's plenty of volume and I didn't have this issue with my previous Asus board (rampage iv black) using the same headphones.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Gifted-*
> 
> ok really this is really annoying me now.
> 
> all aura rgb lighting is dead. Ive reflashed bios twice, toggled lighting on and off in bios in advance settings.. reinstalled auraapp which loads perfectly but choose any setting and it doesn't get to the board, tried two other RGB strips.
> 
> cant even get crosshair logo to light up with a reflashed factory bios.
> 
> how does all rgb just randomly die!?


What memory kit do you have?


----------



## -Gifted-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> What memory kit do you have?


I have 4x8gb Trident Z 3200mhz C16.. but just running at 2400mhz stable.

Ive had lighting for last two days no problem at all... then my pc freezes... reboot and all lighting gone and no way top get it back.

Ive pulled a couple of a dimms out and tried different ram configs. made no difference.


----------



## agentk7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> yeah its a good sign that AMD recommended them, but people are getting much better results with samsung kits.


Oh yes, don't get me wrong, when I look at buying a new memory kit for my next build (probably an R5 family PC to replace my Phenom 1100T system) I'll hand down my current memory and buy better memory for my C6H. I'm ok with the Corsair memory for now, especially since there is still so much in the pipeline in terms of platform improvements over the next few months.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> yeah its a good sign that AMD recommended them, but people are getting much better results with samsung kits.


My bdie behaves exactly the same. I could probably keep tweaking, but the performance increase isn't worth the headache right now.

My kit is QVL and if I can't run it's default settings on manual timings and volts then I'm not going to sweat it.


----------



## finalheaven

@Johan45

Do you use LLC?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Gifted-*
> 
> I have 4x8gb Trident Z 3200mhz C16.. but just running at 2400mhz stable.
> 
> Ive had lighting for last two days no problem at all... then my pc freezes... reboot and all lighting gone and no way top get it back.
> 
> Ive pulled a couple of a dimms out and tried different ram configs. made no difference.


Are they the RGB Trident kit?


----------



## -Gifted-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Are they the RGB Trident kit?


No normal ones.. I sprayed the red tops white though....

Ok well after three hours of pissing about trying to get lighting back, I'm about to give up.

One last try.... Reload aura app in windows for about the 100th time and click the the reset circle button in top right again for 100th time... all of a sudden it all comes to life! I have full control. I can't explain why?
Obviously not all setting get wiped with a bios flash then as that didn't restore rgb.

Shutting the app down never to touch it again now I have my colors set. Shut down and put all four Dimms back in, reboot and it's all back as it was about 4 hours ago. Think I'm gonna hold fire on any tweaks or overclocks until bios matures, as it's clearly a piece of **** tbh.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Gifted-*
> 
> No normal ones.. I sprayed the red tops white though....
> 
> Ok well after three hours of pissing about trying to get lighting back, I'm about to give up.
> 
> One last try.... Reload aura app in windows for about the 100th time and click the the reset circle button in top right again for 100th time... all of a sudden it all comes to life! I have full control. I can't explain why?
> Obviously not all setting get wiped with a bios flash then as that didn't restore rgb.
> 
> Shutting the app down never to touch it again now I have my colors set. Shut down and put all four Dimms back in, reboot and it's all back as it was about 4 hours ago. Think I'm gonna hold fire on any tweaks or overclocks until bios matures, as it's clearly a piece of **** tbh.


That's kind of how I feel. As much as I want 3200Mhz, I'm not gonna beta test settings. My QCode 15 scare was enough for me to hold off.

I understand this is OC.net, and we're here to push the limits, but the expectations to run default speeds is asking a little much from AM4 right now. I know it will change in subsequent updates though, so I'm not letting it get to me.

Edit: There's a few people that have thrown in the towel entirely on AM4 because of RAM and OC limits. I think that's a little crazy.


----------



## HeliXpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> That's kind of how I feel. As much as I want 3200Mhz, I'm not gonna beta test settings. My QCode 15 scare was enough for me to hold off.
> 
> I understand this is OC.net, and we're here to push the limits, but the expectations to run default speeds is asking a little much from AM4 right now. I know it will change in subsequent updates though, so I'm not letting it get to me.
> 
> Edit: There's a few people that have thrown in the towel entirely on AM4 because of RAM and OC limits. I think that's a little crazy.


Yeah im ok with running 4ghz and 2666, im running at cas 14, getting 1770 on cb


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> Yeah im ok with running 4ghz and 2666, im running at cas 14, getting 1770 on cb


Killing it. I mean, come on, 1770 points....jesus.


----------



## nycgtr

Okay I can definitely confirm asus aura does not work with the 0902 bios on win 10. Tried everything. It only works with the onboard leds but not not external strips plugged into the header.


----------



## huyee

I'm using 4 x 16gb Hynix sticks. Can't even get them to 2666 c16 stable at the SoC i'm comfortable with.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Okay I can definitely confirm asus aura does not work with the 0902 bios on win 10. Tried everything. It only works with the onboard leds but not not external strips plugged into the header.


That's weird. It controls my Phanteks case, which is plugged into one of the RGB headers, just fine.


----------



## icyeye

this is mine Corsair 3000 LPX RAM


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> That's weird. It controls my Phanteks case, which is plugged into one of the RGB headers, just fine.


I am using a phanteks evolv tg with phantkes strips. No dice. Even changed the controller that came with the case. It only does red and shades of red. It was working before on 5803.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I am using a phanteks evolv tg with phantkes strips. No dice. Even changed the controller that came with the case. It only does red and shades of red. It was working before on 5803.


I have the exact same case, no strips though. Did you calibrate it? Mine does all the colors although it shows a purplish blue as blue when blue is selected.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Woot*
> 
> 
> No drop down menu and can't type anything in for CPU soc voltage.


Hmm that's the way it looks here. Navigate to it with the keyboard and type the value - that's how I do it, there aren't any dropdown for the values


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> I have the exact same case, no strips though. Did you calibrate it? Mine does all the colors although it shows a purplish blue as blue when blue is selected.


Cant calibrate as it only shows red then shows nothing on green and blue


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Woot*
> 
> 
> 
> No drop down menu and can't type anything in for CPU soc voltage.


Select the inputfield/row (same as your screenshot) and hit the + button on your keyboard till you get your wished offset value..


----------



## Dr Woot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Select the inputfield/row (same as your screenshot) and hit the + button on your keyboard till you get your wished offset value..


Thanks. The issue i had was the +- keys on the number row dont do anything. I had to use the ones on the 10 key side.


----------



## Fright

@elmor
@majestynl

Still having this nasty cold-boot issue. I think the overclocking guide pointed it out, but it is a shame. If the ambient temperature is below 20 °C the board has this cold-start issue it seems and furthermore sometimes it gets a qcode 55 ... I don't want to clear CMOS every god-damn time when I'm starting my PC. May be I should get a Gigabyteboard instead. It's just annoying, I'm fine with the ram issues that I can't get 3200 MHz atm but this cold-boot is killing it for me. Is this to get fixed anytime soon?

http://overclocking.guide/asus-rog-crosshair-vi-hero-extreme-overclocking-guide/#3_Crosshair_VI_Hero_LN2_overclocking

"The CPU IMC has problems with low temperatures (below 20*C)..."


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Cant calibrate as it only shows red then shows nothing on green and blue


That's strange. I'd argue it's not the bios since I'm on the same one and it's working. I just double checked to make sure. Is it possible something shorted?


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imashark*
> 
> Thank you!! Manually setting the DOCP settings worked perfectly. I'm now running @ 3200mhz CAS 14-14-14-34 without any issues.


Congrats, which set of RAMs are you using and which Ryzen?

Thx in advance for the answer.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> @elmor
> @majestynl
> 
> Still having this nasty cold-boot issue. I think the overclocking guide pointed it out, but it is a shame. If the ambient temperature is below 20 °C the board has this cold-start issue it seems and furthermore sometimes it gets a qcode 55 ... I don't want to clear CMOS every god-damn time when I'm starting my PC. May be I should get a Gigabyteboard instead. It's just annoying, I'm fine with the ram issues that I can't get 3200 MHz atm but this cold-boot is killing it for me. Is this to get fixed anytime soon?
> 
> http://overclocking.guide/asus-rog-crosshair-vi-hero-extreme-overclocking-guide/#3_Crosshair_VI_Hero_LN2_overclocking
> 
> "The CPU IMC has problems with low temperatures (below 20*C)..."


Not cool. Gets below 20 in my room quite often here in winter. Good to know.

Question for you guys. Did a fresh install with my gigabyte. Should i do another fresh one with the ch6 just to get rid of my gigabyte drivers so nothing else lingers?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> That's strange. I'd argue it's not the bios since I'm on the same one and it's working. I just double checked to make sure. Is it possible something shorted?


I don't know whats up with it. It does power the strips jsut fine. I can control with the case as before. The board however will not.


----------



## imashark

F4-3200C14D-32GTZ
2x8GB


----------



## imashark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Congrats, which set of RAMs are you using and which Ryzen?
> 
> Thx in advance for the answer.


F4-3200C14D-32GTZ
2x8GB


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Not cool. Gets below 20 in my room quite often here in winter. Good to know.
> 
> Question for you guys. Did a fresh install with my gigabyte. Should i do another fresh one with the ch6 just to get rid of my gigabyte drivers so nothing else lingers?


Yep, here in germany technically it is still winter from a temperature pov hence the problems with the booting I think. (18°C in my room right now)

I think a clean uninstall should be fine but when your windows was fresh anyways and there were just the drivers a new install should be done very quick and would be the safer bet.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imashark*
> 
> F4-3200C14D-32GTZ
> 2x8GB


32GTZ is a 32gb kit.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Yep, here in germany technically it is still winter from a temperature pov hence the problems with the booting I think. (18°C in my room right now)
> 
> I think a clean uninstall should be fine but when your windows is fresh anyways and there were just the drivers you could keep it. Win 10 is very resilient.


Yea totally fresh. I think only has lan and audio drivers. The chipset is the same i havent installed any other drivers.

In the morning here my room hits 17-19°C sometimes (insulated im on top floor but missing insulation in one spot hence the cold)

Isnt there an option on the board for cold temps?


----------



## Fright

LN2 boot :'D but I think that would be a littlebit over the top and I don't want slow booting/long boot times. : / Hope this cold-boot thing gets fixed soon.


----------



## majestynl

You
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> @elmor
> @majestynl
> 
> Still having this nasty cold-boot issue. I think the overclocking guide pointed it out, but it is a shame. If the ambient temperature is below 20 °C the board has this cold-start issue it seems and furthermore sometimes it gets a qcode 55 ... I don't want to clear CMOS every god-damn time when I'm starting my PC. May be I should get a Gigabyteboard instead. It's just annoying, I'm fine with the ram issues that I can't get 3200 MHz atm but this cold-boot is killing it for me. Is this to get fixed anytime soon?
> 
> http://overclocking.guide/asus-rog-crosshair-vi-hero-extreme-overclocking-guide/#3_Crosshair_VI_Hero_LN2_overclocking
> 
> "The CPU IMC has problems with low temperatures (below 20*C)..."


The info you got (below 20c) is from the LN2 overclocking section.

Probably 20c is CPU operating degrees and not ambient temps..

I could be wrong..


----------



## Karagra

Do I need to up my Pll Voltage or SB Voltage when using BCLK? I can't seem to get over 105. Can run 4.0ghz 3200mhz as long as AI Overclock is on Default and I only use Core Ratio and Mem Frequency 1.4 Cpu Core Voltage on my 1700.


----------



## Fright

True sounds plausible to me but when the PC boots up the CPU has the ambient temperature so to speak hence my speculation about it.
But it is a nasty problem nonetheless.


----------



## razielfury

Hello I really need help , becoming crazy , got CH6 from 2 days exatly when I got without touching nothing with usb I flashed latest bios , all on custom loop I tried to push manual cpu voltage to 1.35 for get stable at any clock speed , also stock but i'm not stable , soc voltage pumped all the way from 0.9 to 1.1 dram to 1.10 to 1.40 llc on all level I can't get my system stable , 2 dim or 4 dim populated ram wont change anything , the post is with no error and i could be stable for 1 hour in Aida64 but I can't play For Honor for more then 4 minuts , system crash.

memory is avexir ddr4 4x4 gb or using 2x4 and run at 2133 MHz I tried also to oc , but that wont change anything .

could someone please help me.

gpu rx 480 red devil :new
cpu ryzen 1700 :new
psu corsair rm 1000 gold

ps temp never goes over 40 c at 3.8 ghz 1.375v 1 hour aida then crush , or 5 minuts for honor then crash.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> True sounds plausible to me but when the PC boots up the CPU has the ambient temperature so to speak hence my speculation about it.
> But it is a nasty problem nonetheless.


Sure for a millisecond. And if that was the issue, half the world would have issues









If I remember your situation, only happening when you pull out the ac cord right?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razielfury*
> 
> Hello I really need help , becoming crazy , got CH6 from 2 days exatly when I got without touching nothing with usb I flashed latest bios , all on custom loop I tried to push manual cpu voltage to 1.35 for get stable at any clock speed , also stock but i'm not stable , soc voltage pumped all the way from 0.9 to 1.1 dram to 1.10 to 1.40 llc on all level I can't get my system stable , 2 dim or 4 dim populated ram wont change anything , the post is with no error and i could be stable for 1 hour in Aida64 but I can't play For Honor for more then 4 minuts , system crash.
> 
> memory is avexir ddr4 4x4 gb or using 2x4 and run at 2133 MHz I tried also to oc , but that wont change anything .
> 
> could someone please help me.
> 
> gpu rx 480 red devil :new
> cpu ryzen 1700 :new
> psu corsair rm 1000 gold
> 
> ps temp never goes over 40 c at 3.8 ghz 1.375v 1 hour aida then crush , or 5 minuts for honor then crash.


Strange behavior, looks something with your gpu. Sounds silly but just Try this:

- clear cmos and stay on defaults
- power off and reseat your gpu
- check power cable gpu
- check all updates crimson radeon drivers

Update us..


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Sure for a millisecond. And if that was the issue, half the world would have issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I remember your situation, only happening when you pull out the ac cord right?


^^' yeah strange that I seem to be the only one. Right, only happens after that. But the PSU and all other components are 100% flawless.

Had this kind of issues with my ASRock board before (back when it was brandnew in 2010 or 11). They were fixed with a bios update, so I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## razielfury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Strange behavior, looks something with your gpu. Sounds silly but just Try this:
> 
> - clear cmos and stay on defaults
> - power off and reseat your gpu
> - check power cable gpu
> - check all updates crimson radeon drivers
> 
> Update us..


Tried since i got another rx 480 in a working system..cleared installed new gpu...same 5 minuts and crash...used ddu and installed latest crimson...

Really don't know what to do now , i don't get anymore blue screen..just all black and freeze....then hard reset/shut down


----------



## tomhrxbfg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razielfury*
> 
> Tried since i got another rx 480 in a working system..cleared installed new gpu...same 5 minuts and crash...used ddu and installed latest crimson...
> 
> Really don't know what to do now , i don't get anymore blue screen..just all black and freeze....then hard reset/shut down


Manually set your fans to max and retry.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> That's kind of how I feel. As much as I want 3200Mhz, I'm not gonna beta test settings. My QCode 15 scare was enough for me to hold off.
> 
> I understand this is OC.net, and we're here to push the limits, but the expectations to run default speeds is asking a little much from AM4 right now. I know it will change in subsequent updates though, so I'm not letting it get to me.
> 
> Edit: There's a few people that have thrown in the towel entirely on AM4 because of RAM and OC limits. I think that's a little crazy.


I'm satisfied with the speed my ram is running at now, especially considering 4 sticks isnt reccomended atm.

64gb 14-14-14-34 @ 2666, good enough for me until bios updates lets me put it to the 3200 its designed to do. I can get it a bit faster but I too am not dead set on overclocking and changing too many settings (part nervousness)


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> I've seen a couple others mention issues with corsair link.


Yup, exactly the same symptoms here. corsair link just stops reading values.
Its better than it was bit i'mprobably gonna just bin it for the POS it is and use mobo headers.
Cant have critical monitoring flaking out like that, its a joke.


----------



## Kriant

Powered up my rig. Updated the bios right away. And then got horrified by "Auto" settings at default - vcore shows to be 1.48 to 1.502:h34r-smi

anyone had that issue after bios update?


----------



## nycgtr

How are you guys on watercooling adjusting your fan speeds without a controller? Aisuite doesnt work and speedfan doesn't either.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Yup, exactly the same symptoms here. corsair link just stops reading values.
> Its better than it was bit i'mprobably gonna just bin it for the POS it is and use mobo headers.
> Cant have critical monitoring flaking out like that, its a joke.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> How are you guys on watercooling adjusting your fan speeds without a controller? Aisuite doesnt work and speedfan doesn't either.


SIV http://rh-software.com/ has been updated to work with Ryzen and supports most of the Corsair AIOs. Follow the directions on how to set up for Corsair in the PDF on the linked page. You can set manual curves and control all LED functions, etc. Of course you can use the mobo headers. I didn't feel like opening up my case to rerun my cables though.


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imashark*
> 
> F4-3200C14D-32GTZ
> 2x8GB


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> 32GTZ is a 32gb kit.


Hey, @imashark could you please confirm it's actually 2x16GB. Because that's exactly the kit I bought for my Crosshair VI Hero. I won't get the components until next weeks and it would be great if you could confirm that it worked for you just by manually adjusting the D.O.C.P. profile.

Thanks


----------



## Kriant

Welps, got my first '8" code with 1.3 vcore set manually, everything else stock. I assume 8 can be cause by low SOC and memory acting out, right?

Tried default settings again - with the old bios that the mobo came with - vcore was at 1.34ish, with 0902 - 1.48. I guess I'll stay away from "stock"


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoN7Shepard*
> 
> I have all my settings on default and auto... just built the system and CPUID HWMonitor is showing my CPU VCore at 1.526V max sometimes. Little concerning. Maybe it's just wrong?


I am in the same boat it seems.


----------



## hughjazz44

Will there be legit 3000MHz support for memory in future BIOS updates? What's the deal with 2933 and then 3200?

Also, does anyone else wish they put LEDs on the audio portion of the board? My Crossblade Ranger had accent LEDs there, and now my case has a dark spot...


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> How are you guys on watercooling adjusting your fan speeds without a controller? Aisuite doesnt work and speedfan doesn't either.


Ouch id help but i got 12fans and all on controller, no way im putting all that on a motherboard haha. Honestly i would say use molex then choose either 12/7/5v?

Seems like the bios still needs tons of work if the BIOS fan controller doesnt work.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Ouch id help but i got 12fans and all on controller, no way im putting all that on a motherboard haha. Honestly i would say use molex then choose either 12/7/5v?
> 
> Seems like the bios still needs tons of work if the BIOS fan controller doesnt work.


The bios fan control works. However, I need to be able to control my rad fans for my gpu. I only have 7 fans total in my system and 4 of which are on the board the other 3 are going to a powered pwm hub. These headers are 1am each minium and my fans are only ..25 amp draw max so power isn't even an issue. I am so use to having speedfan, this is annoying. I have no space for a fan controller lol. To add an aquero is possible but annoying at this point. I was thinking of doing it off the water temp sensor but I can't tell what it is underload as that sensor isn't being read properly by the bios either.


----------



## NemChem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> ^^' yeah strange that I seem to be the only one. Right, only happens after that. But the PSU and all other components are 100% flawless.
> 
> Had this kind of issues with my ASRock board before (back when it was brandnew in 2010 or 11). They were fixed with a bios update, so I'm hoping for the best.


I have this issue as well. It's about ~17-18 C in my room. Hangs for 0.5 - 1 sec on F9 then stuck on 0d. Clear CMOS -> Boot -> Load profile -> Reboot. 'tis a pain! System completely stable otherwise!


----------



## nycgtr

So water in and out headers don't work either lol. @elmor @raja any bios coming soon to address these issues. Fan control is kinda important lol. For a board thats marketed to water coolers as well this isn't very helpful.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemChem*
> 
> I have this issue as well. It's about ~17-18 C in my room. Hangs for 0.5 - 1 sec on F9 then stuck on 0d. Clear CMOS -> Boot -> Load profile -> Reboot. 'tis a pain! System completely stable otherwise!


What if you just leave it stuck on 0d does it eventually boot up?

Sounds like ill need to keep my room one degree warmer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> So water in and out headers don't work either lol. @elmor @raja any bios coming soon to address these issues. Fan control is kinda important lol. For a board thats marketed to water coolers as well this isn't very helpful.


People make fun of me for having a thermaltake fan controller but hey it does 6 channels, voltage controlled rpm and guess what? 6 temperature sensors lol.

I have a probe just hanging out in the case (gives me case ambient temp, a bit more accurate then actual room ambient temp) then have a 1/4' sensor on my second rad right before it goes back into the reservoir.

Seems like i can't catch a break with AM4 mobos lol, its either BIOS bricking and wont work in below 20°C weather correctly, or ridiculous BIOS and a mobo that dies after 4 days haha. Oh the joys of buying something completely untested.


----------



## nycgtr

The one tch sensor does work. It controls the fans well in the bios. Once you exit the bios it doesn't control the fans anymore. I hope there's a bios soon or imma just slap in the gigabyte and return one c6h. I haven't even considered these issues till today when I was playing mass effect and I saw my gpu hit mid 50s that I was like wth.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> So water in and out headers don't work either lol. @elmor @raja any bios coming soon to address these issues. Fan control is kinda important lol. For a board thats marketed to water coolers as well this isn't very helpful.


Mine work. I have a 10k Koolance thermistor that works fine.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemChem*
> 
> I have this issue as well. It's about ~17-18 C in my room. Hangs for 0.5 - 1 sec on F9 then stuck on 0d. Clear CMOS -> Boot -> Load profile -> Reboot. 'tis a pain! System completely stable otherwise!


You don't need to clear CMOS in that situation. Reset several times (it will stall on 0d then 90 eventually). Then after you reboot when it hits 90, AMDs built in dram recovery will boot with defaults and you can go into the bios and save and restart. You can also use the retry button on the mobo and it will run through again and most likely succeed. The dram training is really frustrating at the moment. Of course I really wish the retry button was on the back, not clear CMOS :/

Also holding the power button to turn off and back on will put you in safe mode when you turn it back on - shows the message 'overclocking has failed!!'

These still require you to go into the bios and save/restart but at least your settings are preserved









I have noticed the IMC/SOC/Magic Carpet or whatever seems to act up with different temps.. I'll cold boot fine and then have this training failure over and over when I reboot to change something after testing.


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> You don't need to clear CMOS in that situation. Reset several times (it will stall on 0d then 90 eventually). Then after you reboot when it hits 90, AMDs built in dram recovery will boot with defaults and you can go into the bios and save and restart. You can also use the retry button on the mobo and it will run through again and most likely succeed. The dram training is really frustrating at the moment. Of course I really wish the retry button was on the back, not clear CMOS :/
> 
> Also holding the power button to turn off and back on will put you in safe mode when you turn it back on - shows the message 'overclocking has failed!!'
> 
> I have noticed the IMC/SOC/Magic Carpet or whatever seems to act up with different temps.. I'll cold boot fine and then have this training failure over and over when I reboot to change something after testing.


I actually did reset several times. It kept showing 0d... then it stopped doing that but went back to the "auto reboot" cycles over and over.
So I tried the "safe boot" button on the board, that didn't work either. Flipping the switch on the psu, pulling the graphics card, and then the cmos battery was basically my last resort in getting the bios to reset back to defaults. At least it did work. They really should have put the battery somewhere else though... away from the pci slots...

As far as the black screen/system crash problem, I almost thought that removing and reinstalling the RX 480 had fixed the problem... But it just happened again not more than an hour ago.
One thing I have noticed is that every-time it happens, it seems to happen when I'm just using the internet or basically doing nothing... or the computer is sitting idle. Its never done it when running benchmarks, or rendering video, or any other graphic and/or cpu heavy apps.
I did try to bump the GPU voltage up a 25mv to see if that makes a difference. Although I really Don't really care much for this "Asus GPU Tweak II" program....

I also *finally* found the "free-sync" setting in my LG screens menu, never knew it was even there and I had to turn it "on".... Anyway turned that on, at which point the 480 picked it up and a pop up a message came up saying that it turned on free-sync, don't know if that will help... but... maybe


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> I actually did reset several times. It kept showing 0d... then it stopped doing that but went back to the "auto reboot" cycles over and over.
> So I tried the "safe boot" button on the board, that didn't work either. Flipping the switch on the psu, pulling the graphics card, and then the cmos battery was basically my last resort in getting the bios to reset back to defaults. At least it did work. They really should have put the battery somewhere else though... away from the pci slots...
> 
> As far as the black screen/system crash problem, I almost thought that removing and reinstalling the RX 480 had fixed the problem... But it just happened again not more than an hour ago.
> One thing I have noticed is that every-time it happens, it seems to happen when I'm just using the internet or basically doing nothing... or the computer is sitting idle. Its never done it when running benchmarks, or rendering video, or any other graphic and/or cpu heavy apps.
> I did try to bump the GPU voltage up a 25mv to see if that makes a difference. Although I really Don't really care much for this "Asus GPU Tweak II" program....
> 
> I also *finally* found the "free-sync" setting in my LG screens menu, never knew it was even there and I had to turn it "on".... Anyway turned that on, at which point the 480 picked it up and a pop up a message came up saying that it turned on free-sync, don't know if that will help... but... maybe


Check event viewer every time to see if you get a code that can help you.


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> How are you guys on watercooling adjusting your fan speeds without a controller? Aisuite doesnt work and speedfan doesn't either.


Yep I do.

I calibrated rhe fans in the BIOS und then adjusted the fan curves via the graphs provided bey the qFan-control - work pretty good even in windows since AI Suite doesn't work currently.

The only problem is keeping the thing really quiet - because of this stupid temp offset the fans start ramping up quite soon


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Picked up my CH6 today. Will install it on Sunday.


----------



## elmor

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Y0shi*
> 
> @elmor & @[email protected]
> 
> First I want to thank you for your support here, it's amazing to have direct contact into R&D-Team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, I want to ask if there's a timeline when the other Asus Boards get some BIOS-Love. And third, even if I don't want to be the party pooper here, AMD has released more than 30 (!) AGESA-Updates since release of the first Zen-samples and all the AGESA-Stuff inside the ASUS BIOSes is from Dec 2016. There is atleast one version from Feb 2017 available to all board partners... Is there a specific reason for not including this into the latest BIOSes ?


Sorry I work only with pure ROG boards (not even Strix). AGESA on C6H is the latest release version, there is an update coming soon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> So water in and out headers don't work either lol. @elmor @raja any bios coming soon to address these issues. Fan control is kinda important lol. For a board thats marketed to water coolers as well this isn't very helpful.


Yes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> @elmor
> @majestynl
> 
> Still having this nasty cold-boot issue. I think the overclocking guide pointed it out, but it is a shame. If the ambient temperature is below 20 °C the board has this cold-start issue it seems and furthermore sometimes it gets a qcode 55 ... I don't want to clear CMOS every god-damn time when I'm starting my PC. May be I should get a Gigabyteboard instead. It's just annoying, I'm fine with the ram issues that I can't get 3200 MHz atm but this cold-boot is killing it for me. Is this to get fixed anytime soon?
> 
> http://overclocking.guide/asus-rog-crosshair-vi-hero-extreme-overclocking-guide/#3_Crosshair_VI_Hero_LN2_overclocking
> 
> "The CPU IMC has problems with low temperatures (below 20*C)..."


Not ambient temperature but CPU temperature. And it's a CPU issue, not board.


----------



## razielfury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomhrxbfg*
> 
> Manually set your fans to max and retry.


My temp are fine..now all stock aida64 stable test with gpu stress checked..done all night with no problem..also when i run stable test is all so unresponsivness ..like a freeze every sec.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Update coming soon: How soon, circa? A couple of weeks or longer?


----------



## Mumak

We have a 100% solution for the occasional erratic ITE sensor readouts on ASUS CH6








See here for a test version of HWiNFO: http://www.overclock.net/t/1235672/official-hwinfo-32-64-thread/1430#post_25931958


----------



## gupsterg

@elmor

I've looked a few times, but don't seem to find CPU spread spectrum setting, is it omitted from Ryzen?

Next HPET, didn't find in UEFI either, coming in a future release?

Just to give some positive feedback:-

- luv the board.
- been tweaking/rebooting, etc for now ~6 days, ~12hrs use a day and no issues to report on hardware side for me.

@mumak

+rep







, downing _and_ running ASAP








.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Update coming soon: How soon, circa? A couple of weeks or longer?


Maybe this week, or next week..i think


----------



## elmor

I wanted to share this as well, 4x16GB at 3100 MHz. Same settings as 2x16GB just a bit lower frequency, SOC Voltage = 1.15V DRAM Voltage = 1.40V.. This is in the coming BIOS update.


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I wanted to share this as well, 4x16GB at 3100 MHz. Same settings as 2x16GB just a bit lower frequency, SOC Voltage = 1.15V DRAM Voltage = 1.40V.. This is in the coming BIOS update.


Spoiler !!!!


----------



## Dethon

Finally got my board yesterday, quite happy with it as I've had no real problems when setting it up. Actually, I was able to run my memory (2x8GB TridentZ 3200MHz CL14 kit) at rated speeds with VSOC fixed to 0.95V and everything seems stable so far.
There is however a little quirk which I would like to know more about (@elmor):
If I unplug the PC from the current, the next time I turn it on, it'll get stuck on 0d and I'd have to clear CMOS to boot. This doesn't happen if I leave it connected. I'm reluctant to try with higher VSOC because, so far, it has been completely stable in stress tests. As I said, it's just a little quirk for me, as I don't usually unplug my PC, but would be nice to have a bit more of insight on it nonetheless .

Also, another question, Elmor said a while back that the motherboard has a temp sensor in the socket that we could use to have an idea of the CPU temp in the midst of the current chaos with offsets and the like. How is that sensor reported in HWiNFO? I have 5 temps listed for the motherboard:
-CPU: Reports exactly the same as Tctl
-Motherboard: Sits at ~34ºC
-Temperature 1, 2 and 3: Report the same and rise with load, usually ~20ºC lower than Tctl

EDIT: First post since I registered in 2013, do I get a price for longest lurker ever? xDD


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I wanted to share this as well, 4x16GB at 3100 MHz. Same settings as 2x16GB just a bit lower frequency, SOC Voltage = 1.15V DRAM Voltage = 1.40V.. This is in the coming BIOS update.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










, just got my RMA approved on set of F4-3200C14D-16GTZ, luckily it's not going back to the US but Netherlands, so maybe a speedier return for me in the UK.

@mumak

Done so far 2x idle checks, where I was just doing light browsing and spreedsheet stuff.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





The 0 RPM on Lower Rear Exhaust fan maybe down to me having been too aggressive with PWM, upped to 35% and now seems all good.



Same run as 2nd screenie but now 1hr elapsed.





Gonna "load" her up now and will report back







.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dethon*
> 
> Finally got my board yesterday, quite happy with it as I've had no real problems when setting it up. Actually, I was able to run my memory (2x8GB TridentZ 3200MHz CL14 kit) at rated speeds with VSOC fixed to 0.95V and everything seems stable so far.
> There is however a little quirk which I would like to know more about (@elmor):
> If I unplug the PC from the current, the next time I turn it on, it'll get stuck on 0d and I'd have to clear CMOS to boot. This doesn't happen if I leave it connected. I'm reluctant to try with higher VSOC because, so far, it has been completely stable in stress tests. As I said, it's just a little quirk for me, as I don't usually unplug my PC.
> 
> Also, another question, Elmor said a while back that the motherboard has a temp sensor in the socket that we could use to have an idea of the CPU temp in the midst of the current chaos with offsets and the like. How is that sensor reported in HWiNFO? I have 5 temps listed for the motherboard:
> -CPU: Reports exactly the same as Tctl
> -Motherboard: Sits at ~34ºC
> -Temperature 1, 2 and 3: Report the same and rise with load, usually ~20ºC lower than Tctl
> 
> EDIT: First post since I registered in 2013, do I get a price for longest lurker ever? xDD


That would be the CPU sensor. Run some load and you'll see it differ from Tctl.

To help with the cold boot issue, you can try setting DRAM Boot Voltage to same as your DRAM Voltage.


----------



## Dethon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> That would be the CPU sensor. Run some load and you'll see it differ from Tctl.
> 
> To help with the cold boot issue, you can try setting DRAM Boot Voltage to same as your DRAM Voltage.


Regarding the temp sensor, I already tried that, both readings match each other degree for degree, the only difference is that Tctl reports tenths of degree. I haven't tried the SenseMI skew thing yet, does it matter for this reading?

As for the DRAM Boot Voltage, I'll try when I get home and report back.

Ty for the help


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Mumak
> 
> Done so far 2x idle checks, where I was just doing light browsing and spreedsheet stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 0 RPM on Lower Rear Exhaust fan maybe down to me having been too aggressive with PWM, upped to 35% and now seems all good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna "load" her up now and will report back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Looks good, thanks for the feedback. The new method should avoid all earlier collisions, so it should be 100% reliable (unless there's some other problem with the board or sensor).


----------



## gupsterg

No worries, just updated that post with a 3rd screenie







. Gonna go to full load now.

BIG thanks to you and ASUS for getting this sorted







.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> That would be the CPU sensor. Run some load and you'll see it differ from Tctl.
> 
> To help with the cold boot issue, you can try setting DRAM Boot Voltage to same as your DRAM Voltage.


My system does the same when unplugged and I have dram boot voltage set. Seems to be fine now with a cold start as long as the PSU isn't unplugged or turned off. If I do either of those it just hangs on boot.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> My system does the same when unplugged and I have dram boot voltage set. Seems to be fine now with a cold start as long as the PSU isn't unplugged or turned off. If I do either of those it just hangs on boot.


Can you try the same but start using retry button instead of power button?


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> false
> Sorry I work only with pure ROG boards (not even Strix). AGESA on C6H is the latest release version, there is an update coming soon.
> Yes
> Not ambient temperature but CPU temperature. And it's a CPU issue, not board.


You mean the LN2 coldboot is a CPU issue or my coldboot issue is? ^^'

Because with my ASRock-board it was clearly a board issue and was fixed with a bios update very soon after I bought the board. Maybe 2 to 3 months or so.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can you try the same but start using retry button instead of power button?


Sure. Can't test until I get home this afternoon though.


----------



## razielfury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razielfury*
> 
> Hello I really need help , becoming crazy , got CH6 from 2 days exatly when I got without touching nothing with usb I flashed latest bios , all on custom loop I tried to push manual cpu voltage to 1.35 for get stable at any clock speed , also stock but i'm not stable , soc voltage pumped all the way from 0.9 to 1.1 dram to 1.10 to 1.40 llc on all level I can't get my system stable , 2 dim or 4 dim populated ram wont change anything , the post is with no error and i could be stable for 1 hour in Aida64 but I can't play For Honor for more then 4 minuts , system crash.
> 
> memory is avexir ddr4 4x4 gb or using 2x4 and run at 2133 MHz I tried also to oc , but that wont change anything .
> 
> could someone please help me.
> 
> gpu rx 480 red devil :new
> cpu ryzen 1700 :new
> psu corsair rm 1000 gold
> 
> ps temp never goes over 40 c at 3.8 ghz 1.375v 1 hour aida then crush , or 5 minuts for honor then crash.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Strange behavior, looks something with your gpu. Sounds silly but just Try this:
> 
> - clear cmos and stay on defaults
> - power off and reseat your gpu
> - check power cable gpu
> - check all updates crimson radeon drivers
> 
> Update us..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razielfury*
> 
> Tried since i got another rx 480 in a working system..cleared installed new gpu...same 5 minuts and crash...used ddu and installed latest crimson...
> 
> Really don't know what to do now , i don't get anymore blue screen..just all black and freeze....then hard reset/shut down


Someone please help

I get memory management bsod only when playing games after 5-10 minuts and randomd bsod i i'll type some in a sec...
As i sayd aida64 stress with also gpu 7 hours stable then i stopped , anyway when running stability all seem stutters..like 1 sec freeze every 3 sec


----------



## qaptain

I see lots of posts about RAM working with 1800x and 1700x, but I can't seem to get my 3200cl 14cas RAM to work above the default 2133 speed for the life of me on my 1700 (at 2133 it POSTs fine). I've even purchased another 1700 and still no luck. I'm not even trying to overclock the CPU yet, just get the RAM to work on posted speeds. This is the RAM I have (F4-3200C14D-16GTZR):

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232485

I just have the two sticks, and placed them in A2 and B2.

When I reset to default settings on 902 bios, I have tried the following things (tried changing core performance boost on/off for each one):

1) Changing AI Overclock Tuner to DOCP Default (automatically sets to 14 14 14 14 34 timings and to 1.35 dram power) -> Gives me code 0d

2) Choosing 3200 from memory frequency drop down, and manually changing DRAM timings to 14 14 14 14 34 and changing DRAM power to 1.35 (also tried 1.4) -> Gives me code 0d

3) Just changing frequency to 3200 and keeping default 15-15-15-15-36 timings and changing dram power to 1.35 -> Gives me code 0d

4) Even tried just changing frequency to 2400 and keeping default 15-15-15-15-36 timings and changing dram power to 1.35 -> Gives me code 0d

Everything else is on auto. Has anyone on a 1700 been able to overclock their RAM to 3200 successfully? Are there any other settings like SMT I should mess with to get the ram to overclock?


----------



## Fright

I've got the same issues mate, but at least my gskill ram works with just fine with 2666 MHz.
I think we have to wait at least six months to get our desired 3200 MHz up and running.

Sometimes the board gives me even a 55 code, memory not installed. -.- This happens together with the coldboot issue.


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> That would be the CPU sensor. Run some load and you'll see it differ from Tctl.
> 
> To help with the cold boot issue, you can try setting DRAM Boot Voltage to same as your DRAM Voltage.


Hi Elmor

I have an 1800x which should have the tctl offset enabled.

Currently I am running Prime95 and tctl show a temp. of 96-97°C - since it is not throttling it looks as it has the offset and the real temp should be lower.
However the CPU temp reported is 87°C - since this is a external sensor on the board it should not have an offset.

Those two values somehow make no sense to me because of the discrepancy with the "real" tctl of 77°C( when I remove the offset) and the CPU temp of 87°C - I would expect the reported CPU temp to be close to the tctl temp. without the offset.
The curretn reading imply somehow that the offset is only 10°C

Is there anyway to make sense of thosereading and to get to know an accurate temperature?


----------



## elmor

Alright, BIOS updating time. This version has reverted DRAM settings to 5803 behavior (1T mode), but I also have a test BIOS with same base as 1001 which keeps 0902 behavior (2T mode) for those who saw improvements there. 1001/0038 also fixes the low temperature reporting and FanXpert OS control.

1001 (DRAM 1T mode)

0038 (DRAM 2T mode)

* There have been some reports of boards not being able to POST after update, be ready to reflash 0902 with USB BIOS Flashback.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> You mean the LN2 coldboot is a CPU issue or my coldboot issue is? ^^'
> 
> Because with my ASRock-board it was clearly a board issue and was fixed with a bios update very soon after I bought the board. Maybe 2 to 3 months or so.


I mean the reduced DRAM frequency margin which occurs when CPU temperature is below ~20*C, which you were linking to in your post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Hi Elmor
> 
> I have an 1800x which should have the tctl offset enabled.
> 
> Currently I am running Prime95 and tctl show a temp. of 96-97°C - since it is not throttling it looks as it has the offset and the real temp should be lower.
> However the CPU temp reported is 87°C - since this is a external sensor on the board it should not have an offset.
> 
> Those two values somehow make no sense to me because of the discrepancy with the "real" tctl of 77°C( when I remove the offset) and the CPU temp of 87°C - I would expect the reported CPU temp to be close to the tctl temp. without the offset.
> The curretn reading imply somehow that the offset is only 10°C
> 
> Is there anyway to make sense of thosereading and to get to know an accurate temperature?


Let me get back to you on that (next week). It might be that the sensor is weighted with inputs from both Tctl and the on-board sensor.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Let me get back to you on that (next week). It might be that the sensor is weighted with inputs from both Tctl and the on-board sensor.


Currently I think it is, in all the HWiNFO use prior to latest and when there was no "erratic" sensor data CPU/tCTL/AMD Master all match.

On latest HWiNFO yet to "erratic" sensor data ~3.5hrs+ testing and CPU/tCTL/AMD Master match, R7 1700 CPU.

I would have thought there would be a delta between CPU and tCTL, like tCASE (if we measured), as there is none it would seem your opinion is correct.

Below test only used AMD Master for few seconds (Sense MI in 0902 stock).



*** edit ***








I have some how mistook VRM temp as CPU


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Nice, will be getting my new memory in tomorrow so I'll be trying out the 1T version first then if that fails I'll swap over to the 2T variant.

+Rep

@elmor @[email protected]

Any BIOS updates for the X370 Prime Pro out of curiosity?

.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> You mean the LN2 coldboot is a CPU issue or my coldboot issue is? ^^'
> 
> Because with my ASRock-board it was clearly a board issue and was fixed with a bios update very soon after I bought the board. Maybe 2 to 3 months or so.


He means if the CPU temperature is under 20C then the IMC has issues POSTing. Whatever cooling you use that results in a CPU temp that falls below 20C, is subject to problems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nice, will be getting my new memory in tomorrow so I'll be trying out the 1T version first then if that fails I'll swap over to the 2T variant.
> 
> +Rep
> 
> @elmor @[email protected]
> 
> Any BIOS updates for the X370 Prime Pro out of curiosity?
> 
> .


Prime boards will get updates soon - the new AGESA code will be implemented.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nice, will be getting my new memory in tomorrow so I'll be trying out the 1T version first then if that fails I'll swap over to the 2T variant.
> 
> +Rep
> 
> @elmor @[email protected]
> 
> Any BIOS updates for the X370 Prime Pro out of curiosity?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Prime boards will get updates soon - the new AGESA code will be implemented.
Click to expand...

Sweet, thank you


----------



## Fright

Thx for your reply Raja. I'm using a be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 air cooler, so nothing fancy here.^^ But the ambient/room temperature is below 20°C. And so is the cpu temperature below 20 right from the start. Of course just a few seconds but the coldbootbug appears just 1-2 secs after the PC gets turned on.
So this could be the issue I think. But this only happens, when the PC was taken from the current completely (plug disconnected of the wall-socket)

Will this get fixed in future BIOS updates? Because a room temperature below 20°C seems pretty normal/average to me.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Thx for your reply Raja. I'm using a be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 air cooler, so nothing fancy here.^^ But the ambient/room temperature is below 20°C. And so is the cpu temperature below 20 right from the start just a few seconds of course but the coldbootbug appears just 1-2 secs after the PC gets turned on. Will this be fixed in future BIOS updates? Because a room temperature below 20°C seems pretty normal to me.


Hello

This is a physical issue with the CPU itself. AMD would need to do a respin of the silicon to fix this problem. It is not a board level issue.


----------



## Wally West

So if I have 4x 8Gb Crucial 2400Mhz ram (http://www.crucial.com/usa/en/bls4k8g4d240fsck), which BIOS should I choose (1001 or 0038)?


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This is a physical issue with the CPU itself. AMD would need to do a respin of the silicon to fix this problem. It is not a board level issue.


Great... this means I have to buy a new cpu?? °_° -.- Should that be the case, then I will switch to an intel platform.

Edit: Or is it just the problem of the 1800X and the 1700X doesn't suffer from that issue with the temperature?


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can you try the same but start using retry button instead of power button?


hi Elmor.can u tell me what is going on in this bios 0902 versus 0704 since no one reply to me with some answer. "need help.i find that i can't get 3910 Mhz stabile sice i got code 55. it says that i got no memory installed.well.. i was trying to put both module in others slot and i was able to boot and Oc it passed that 3910 Mhz.so i throw it back to their slots a2,b2 and again.. i got that code 55 ,Oc failure and need to run under 3910 Mhz. so why is it happening in this 0902 bios? i never got that in original one.can someone explain,advice me..." thanks!


----------



## crossbone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> He means if the CPU temperature is under 20C then the IMC has issues POSTing. Whatever cooling you use that results in a CPU temp that falls below 20C, is subject to problems.
> Prime boards will get updates soon - the new AGESA code will be implemented.


So The 1001 and 0038 do already have the new AGESA code?


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I mean the reduced DRAM frequency margin which occurs when CPU temperature is below ~20*C, which you were linking to in your post.
> Let me get back to you on that (next week). It might be that the sensor is weighted with inputs from both Tctl and the on-board sensor.


Hi emlor

That was something I had in mind - some mixture of different reading to display an average.

Thank you very much for your answer. Just take your time, all I wanted to to do is bring it to your attention that none of those reading kinda make sense with the information that is currently floating around.
Maybe Asus can even persuade AMD to release a microcode update without the offset - that would be perfect to judge how well my machine is actually doing and to make it quite as the fans would start acting up much later.

cya


----------



## Dethon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Great... this means I have to buy a new cpu?? °_° -.- Should that be the case, then I will switch to an intel platform.
> 
> Edit: Or is it just the problem of the 1800X and the 1700X doesn't suffers from that issue with the temperature?


I very much doubt that your issue is caused by ambient temperature being a couple of degrees below 20.
Does it happen if you don't unplug the PC from the current?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Thx for your reply Raja. I'm using a be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 air cooler, so nothing fancy here.^^ But the ambient/room temperature is below 20°C. And so is the cpu temperature below 20 right from the start. Of course just a few seconds but the coldbootbug appears just 1-2 secs after the PC gets turned on.
> So this could be the issue I think. But this only happens, when the PC was taken from the current completely (plug disconnected of the wall-socket)
> 
> Will this get fixed in future BIOS updates? Because a room temperature below 20°C seems pretty normal/average to me.


Regarding the OC guide: It's a training issue due to the IMC, so it depends if AMD can patch it via an AGESA update. On our side, we're already doing all we can.


----------



## Fright

No then it does not happen. But as stated my PSU is flawless and brandnew be quiet 1000 W Dark power pro.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dethon*
> 
> I very much doubt that your issue is caused by ambient temperature being a couple of degrees below 20.
> Does it happen if you don't unplug the PC from the current?


Memory training following an AC power cycle can differ from the training that occurs from system standby and warm reset states. Depending on the platform, some crude control methods are available to board vendors, but you can't always do a lot with it. Right now, AMD is in the process of making updates, so some of these quirks should improve with time.


----------



## Dethon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> No then it does not happen. But as stated my PSU is flawless and brandnew be quiet 1000 W Dark power pro.


Then your problem is the same as mine, if I unplug I get stuck on 0d. Check if you can reproduce this:
-Run your computer normally and stress test a bit so the inside of the case heats up a bit
-Shut down your PC
-Unplug from current
-Wait 5-10s
-Turn on your computer
-¿Do you get stuck in 0d?

If the answer to that is yes (my case), your problem is not the temperature (or at least I don't think so) because the CPU would not have been able to reach less than 20ºC in such a short period of time.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dethon*
> 
> Then your problem is the same as mine, if I unplug I get stuck on 0d. Check if you can reproduce this:
> -Run your computer normally and stress test a bit so the inside of the case heats up a bit
> -Shut down your PC
> -Unplug from current
> -Wait 5-10s
> -Turn on your computer
> -¿Do you get stuck in 0d?
> 
> If the answer to that is yes (my case), your problem is not the temperature (or at least I don't think so) because the CPU would not have been able to reach less than 20ºC in such a short period of time.


Good test. Ill tell you one thing, with my Gaming 5 mobo i had no issues below 20°C, then again i have no need of unplugging my power supply. I was below 20°C a few times and booted up fine, even with the water temp below 20°C.

If it doesnt happen when plugged in then why not leave it plugged in.


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dethon*
> 
> Then your problem is the same as mine, if I unplug I get stuck on 0d. Check if you can reproduce this:
> -Run your computer normally and stress test a bit so the inside of the case heats up a bit
> -Shut down your PC
> -Unplug from current
> -Wait 5-10s
> -Turn on your computer
> -¿Do you get stuck in 0d?
> 
> If the answer to that is yes (my case), your problem is not the temperature (or at least I don't think so) because the CPU would not have been able to reach less than 20ºC in such a short period of time.


Will try, but I'm not directly stuck at 0d. Either the PC will boot twice (coldstart issue - turns on after powerbutton is pushed then back off then immediately on and boot goes through) or will get a code 55 memory not installed but this happens only if I take the mem frequency over the stock clock of 2133 MHz to 2666 MHz (is the highest clock I can get atm).


----------



## Dethon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Memory training following an AC power cycle can differ from the training that occurs from system standby and warm reset states. Depending on the platform, some crude control methods are available to board vendors, but you can't always do a lot with it. Right now, AMD is in the process of making updates, so some of these quirks should improve with time.


Ty for the info, my point is that I consider it unlikely that this problem is caused by a 18ºC ambient temperature. At least in my case, it happens even with the CPU warm from previous use (shutdown, unplug, wait 5s, turn on, 0d) so the temperature problem could be discarded right?


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Good test. Ill tell you one thing, with my Gaming 5 mobo i had no issues below 20°C, then again i have no need of unplugging my power supply. I was below 20°C a few times and booted up fine, even with the water temp below 20°C.
> 
> If it doesnt happen when plugged in then why not leave it plugged in.


True, only happens when plugged it out. I personally don't like standby devices when I'm going to bed and the electricity price is relatively expensive in germany.^^'


----------



## SwiperNoSwiping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Alright, BIOS updating time. This version has reverted DRAM settings to 5803 behavior (1T mode), but I also have a test BIOS which keeps 0902 behavior (2T mode) for those who saw improvements there. It also fixes the low temperature reporting and FanXpert OS control.


Just to be clear - BOTH of these fix temp. reporting and FanXpert? Or only 2T mode one? Kind of unclear from your message.


----------



## Dethon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Will try, but I'm not directly stuck at 0d. Either the PC will boot twice (coldstart issue - turns on after powerbutton is pushed then back off then immediately on and boot goes through) or will get a code 55 memory not installed but this happens only if I take the mem frequency over the stock clock of 2133 MHz to 2666 MHz (is the highest clock I can get atm).


hmmm, then it's not exactly the same, but it's similar nonetheless, you can follow that test to discard (or confirm) if the temperatures is the culprit
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Good test. Ill tell you one thing, with my Gaming 5 mobo i had no issues below 20°C, then again i have no need of unplugging my power supply. I was below 20°C a few times and booted up fine, even with the water temp below 20°C.
> 
> If it doesnt happen when plugged in then why not leave it plugged in.


That's what I do, I only realized this quirk because I was still tinkering with the case when I did my first test, so I plugged it out after it to finish the build.


----------



## Kriant

@elmor
@[email protected]

Good day gentlemen. I believe Elmor might have already answered this question at some point in this thread, but I just want to double check: 0902 bios Auto settings show vcore staying more in the 1.48v and jumping to 1.502v, rarely making drops to 1.302v. Is this normal behavior? (Just to be on the safe side, I manually sat to 1.33, as soon as I saw that 1.48 is just staying there) The bios that mobo had upon arrival was using 1.302v, but I've updated to 0902 right away.

I am running water with idle temps being 33c per AI Suit and 40c per Bios.

P.S. Just saw new bios. I hope it will work


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> True, only happens when plugged it out. I personally don't like standby devices when I'm going to bed and the electricity price is relatively expensive in germany.^^'


True zee german power prices. France is at .09-.14c per kwh. But in standy your pc is using absolutely no voltage. PSUs need to pass euro test and for that in standby they need to be below 1w i believe, same with monitors. Mine on standby draws .06w i mean charging your phone draws more lol. I turn my screen off cuz the blinking LED bothers me but my pc is always plugged in.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> hi Elmor.can u tell me what is going on in this bios 0902 versus 0704 since no one reply to me with some answer. "need help.i find that i can't get 3910 Mhz stabile sice i got code 55. it says that i got no memory installed.well.. i was trying to put both module in others slot and i was able to boot and Oc it passed that 3910 Mhz.so i throw it back to their slots a2,b2 and again.. i got that code 55 ,Oc failure and need to run under 3910 Mhz. so why is it happening in this 0902 bios? i never got that in original one.can someone explain,advice me..." thanks!


Guys, please stop trusting POST codes from previous platforms or whatever's in the manual. They're not correct. 55 on this platform is PCIE device initialization and not memory related, though memory stability can affect this stage and cause it to stop here. If you have an M.2 drive I suggest you unplug it and see if you still have this error. Also please try latest bioses and see if you still get the same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crossbone*
> 
> So The 1001 and 0038 do already have the new AGESA code?


AGESA is the same as 0902. There will be an update BIOS with new AGESA in 1-2 weeks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwiperNoSwiping*
> 
> Just to be clear - BOTH of these fix temp. reporting and FanXpert? Or only 2T mode one? Kind of unclear from your message.


Yes, it's the same BIOS with just the DRAM setting difference. I updated the post to make it more explicit.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Guys, please stop trusting POST codes from previous platforms or whatever's in the manual. They're not correct. 55 on this platform is PCIE device initialization and not memory related, though memory stability can affect this stage and cause it to stop here. If you have an M.2 drive I suggest you unplug it and see if you still have this error. Also please try latest bioses and see if you still get the same.
> AGESA is the same as 0902. There will be an update BIOS with new AGESA in 1-2 weeks.
> Yes, it's the same BIOS with just the DRAM setting difference. I updated the post to make it more explicit.


Wait so the post codes in the CH6 manual is false or older manuals? I've been skimming over em.

My gigabyte would show a code of 56 while the pc was on and running and its not been an issue. Hell at one point it showed 26 haha.


----------



## nycgtr

Can't wait to go home and try the new bios with the fixed fan control lol. Hopefully I can get higher than 2600 as well now. Also hoping the aura works but not in a rush for that.


----------



## imashark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> Hey, @imashark could you please confirm it's actually 2x16GB. Because that's exactly the kit I bought for my Crosshair VI Hero. I won't get the components until next weeks and it would be great if you could confirm that it worked for you just by manually adjusting the D.O.C.P. profile.
> 
> Thanks


Oops! You're right. Sorry about that!
I have 3200C14D-16GTZ.


----------



## arang

i updated new bios (1001 & 0038) but stuck with q-led code 8


----------



## NemChem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> What if you just leave it stuck on 0d does it eventually boot up?


Not sure, haven't tried - will go get a cup of tea next time it happens and see







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> You don't need to clear CMOS in that situation. Reset several times (it will stall on 0d then 90 eventually). Then after you reboot when it hits 90, AMDs built in dram recovery will boot with defaults and you can go into the bios and save and restart. You can also use the retry button on the mobo and it will run through again and most likely succeed. The dram training is really frustrating at the moment. Of course *I really wish the retry button was on the back, not clear CMOS :/*
> 
> Also holding the power button to turn off and back on will put you in safe mode when you turn it back on - shows the message 'overclocking has failed!!'


Thanks, I'll give these a try







! The resetting several times one I have tried already, not sure if it's quicker, or, at least, any more convenient since you have to keep resetting and checking the codes to see if it's worked that time, at least with Clear CMOS I can do something else until the ROG logo pops up







. Will try holding the power button and turning back on though, that sounds like the quickest way!

Re: the retry button, I have thought this many a time ^^, but I wonder if we'd miss the Clear CMOS button if it was the other way around?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> I actually did reset several times. It kept showing 0d... then it stopped doing that but went back to the "auto reboot" cycles over and over.


When you say auto reboot cycles do you mean the ones where it starts going through the codes then an 8 in the middle (not 08) flashes for a fraction of a sec and then it reboots? I've had this happen but if I left it to do its thing, it would do this about 3-4 times and then POST to defaults.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> He means if the CPU temperature is under 20C then the IMC has issues POSTing. Whatever cooling you use that results in a CPU temp that falls below 20C, is subject to problems.
> Prime boards will get updates soon - the new AGESA code will be implemented.


Is this at 2133 MHz too or only the higher straps? Ambient room temp here is 18.5 C for most of the year so this is kind of a big issue I hope AMD can fix with microcode...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arang*
> 
> i updated new bios (1001 & 0038) but stuck with q-led code 8


Is that the flashing 8 in the middle of the QCODE LED? Reset 3-4 times (sometimes more if you're unlucky) and in my experience (on 0902) it will POST.


----------



## Black Indica

Im here to offer anecdotal evidence, so ill post some validations for settings i use on my build.
hopefully this helps someone!
http://valid.x86.fr/3rvit6


----------



## noko59

C6H, 1700x, Bios 1001
Memory F4-3200C14D-16GTZKW

Used EZ Flash inside of bios 902 after going to Optimize defaults and flashed.

Inside of 1001 bios set Ram to 3200, 1.35v for both Ram and power up. Everything else left at default.

Up in Windows doing Aida64 stress test for 45min - no issues so far (currently running with music playing and browsing web).

Memory test in Aida64 was about the same as 902 as a note, latency was slightly lower from 80.5 to 79.3. CPUsoc was left in auto and it reads 1.13 in Aida64 which seems fine and consistent with what I saw with 902.

I am going to use system as in, game, 3d work, stress test etc. Once convinced stable in this state then I will OC from a stable system.


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> True zee german power prices. France is at .09-.14c per kwh. But in standy your pc is using absolutely no voltage. PSUs need to pass euro test and for that in standby they need to be below 1w i believe, same with monitors. Mine on standby draws .06w i mean charging your phone draws more lol. I turn my screen off cuz the blinking LED bothers me but my pc is always plugged in.


Nice prices, 1/3 of the german prices.^^ True, but I hope it will be fixed via a amd microcode update or with a bios itself. Bc had the exact same issue years ago with my asrock 890gx board and a bios update ~6 months after launch fixed the issue for me. I'm hoping for the best and really apprechiate the work of elmor and raja and all the other asus officials.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arang*
> 
> i updated new bios (1001 & 0038) but stuck with q-led code 8


I've gotten two reports of boards not working after this (different POST code though), so I pulled the BIOSes until I can confirm this. CMOS clear is not helping? If not then you can revert to 0902 using USB BIOS Flashback.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Alright, BIOS updating time. This version has reverted DRAM settings to 5803 behavior (1T mode), but I also have a test BIOS with same base as 1001 which keeps 0902 behavior (2T mode) for those who saw improvements there. 1001/0038 also fixes the low temperature reporting and FanXpert OS control.


Thank you









Just gonna remind anyone with issues during POST... be sure to read the OC guide carefully. Doesn't apply to everyone, but if you're having trouble with booting your system after it was already working at certain settings, the info about dram recovery and using retry or safe mode is very useful. Might as well keep your side panel unscrewed for now...









Until AMD gives MB vendors something more to work with, it's going to be hit or miss...


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I've gotten two reports of boards not working after this (different POST code though)


Ah, damn


----------



## drzoidberg33

Hey, I just got my C6H board yesterday and hoping somebody can help me getting the most our of my memory.

I have a 16GB G-Skill Trident Z kit (F4-3200C16D-16GTZB). With the latest 0038 BIOS I'm able to get up to 2666Mhz (without having to change the Sense MI Skew setting) by just setting the DRAM frequency to 2666 and voltage to 1.35v (both the auto timings and manual 16-18-18-38 work fine).

I can get 2933Mhz to POST and boot into Windows but the system is unstable. To get this I need to set the BCLK to 110 and use the 2666Mhz DRAM frequency, leaving the BCLK at 100 and using 2933Mhz frequency fails to POST.

I've tried setting the SOC voltage to 1.1v and setting DRAM voltage to 1.4v and also tried manual timing (as rated) and automatic but nothing seems to work.

It also looks like it's the BCLK change that's causing the instability as if I use the same BCLK but clock the memory to around 2666Mhz (where it's stable with 100 BCLK) the system is still unstable.

Is there something else I could try? I would love to get the full 3200Mhz but 3000Mhz would be great too.


----------



## huyee

I'm currently on 1001, but my DRAM timing is still 2T. Anyone know why?
2 x F4-3200C16D-32GTZ (4 x 16) running at 2400 14-14-14-24


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drzoidberg33*
> 
> It also looks like it's the BCLK change that's causing the instability as if I use the same BCLK but clock the memory to around 2666Mhz (where it's stable with 100 BCLK) the system is still unstable.


For some reason I've had trouble with low BCLK overclock, but no problem with high BCLK. Maybe try the 2400 ratio with a higher setting and see? Also, try fixing your PLL voltage to 1.9 or even lower to 1.82 or so. I've had mixed results w/ PLL voltage and the looser ratios.

I'm running my 32GB at 12-12-12-30 right now with 2133 ratio and 133 BCLK, [email protected] If I try a lower ratio and lower BCLK it is unstable. My RAM seems to only operate properly when the timings are tight as they can be. SoC voltages seem to make little to no difference.


----------



## -Gifted-

lmao... certainly feel like a beta tester at the moment!.... its clearly obvious that Ryzen and this board should never have been released as early as they have - they have at least two months more work to just get it stable i think. I have been building pc's since I built a 286 in the early dos days. Worst issues I have ever seen on a new platform.

not touching a new bios until its proven not to brick my $3000 pc!


----------



## nesham

I am now on 1001 and all works great for now ;-D
After agony with 0902 and memory settings.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Gifted-*
> 
> lmao... certainly feel like a beta tester at the moment!.... its clearly obvious that Ryzen and this board should never have been released as early as they have - they have at least two months more work to just get it stable i think.


We're all just beta testing the architecture for Naples







- this silicon was clearly designed for that market.


----------



## -Gifted-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drzoidberg33*
> 
> Hey, I just got my C6H board yesterday and hoping somebody can help me getting the most our of my memory.
> 
> I have a 16GB G-Skill Trident Z kit (F4-3200C16D-16GTZB). With the latest 0038 BIOS I'm able to get up to 2666Mhz (without having to change the Sense MI Skew setting) by just setting the DRAM frequency to 2666 and voltage to 1.35v (both the auto timings and manual 16-18-18-38 work fine).
> 
> I can get 2933Mhz to POST and boot into Windows but the system is unstable. To get this I need to set the BCLK to 110 and use the 2666Mhz DRAM frequency, leaving the BCLK at 100 and using 2933Mhz frequency fails to POST.
> 
> I've tried setting the SOC voltage to 1.1v and setting DRAM voltage to 1.4v and also tried manual timing (as rated) and automatic but nothing seems to work.
> 
> It also looks like it's the BCLK change that's causing the instability as if I use the same BCLK but clock the memory to around 2666Mhz (where it's stable with 100 BCLK) the system is still unstable.
> 
> Is there something else I could try? I would love to get the full 3200Mhz but 3000Mhz would be great too.


I have the same ram as you but 4 sticks for 32gb. To be honest... just live with lower speeds for a month or two... its a waste of time now.

with only 2 dimms installed I also get 2666 fine... with all 4 dimms im stuck running at 2400.

Im just happy to leave it and try again in a month or two for the full 3200. We could be worse, at least it works and is stable at lower speeds. some ram doesnt work at all


----------



## Dum3

ALWAYS CLEAR CMOS ,even while using flashback,this should be stated with capital letter in first post so everyone will read.


----------



## bluej511

Seems like only a couple people are having issues flashing to the 2 new beta BIOSes posted by elmor, i'm leaning towards user error/bad installation?

Anyone try 1001/388 and get higher then 2666mhz?


----------



## crossbone

Both new BIOS files are set to private and can no longer be downloaded? Any issues we should be aware of?


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crossbone*
> 
> Both new BIOS files are set to private and can no longer be downloaded? Any issues we should be aware of?


Elmor is looking into something so he took it down temporarily. A couple people were getting stuck on post codes, but others seem to be having good results.


----------



## crossbone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Elmor is looking into something so he took it down temporarily. A couple people were getting stuck on post codes, but others seem to be having good results.


Ah, thanks. Missed that post  well I will be rocking 0902 for now.


----------



## drzoidberg33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> For some reason I've had trouble with low BCLK overclock, but no problem with high BCLK. Maybe try the 2400 ratio with a higher setting and see? Also, try fixing your PLL voltage to 1.9 or even lower to 1.82 or so. I've had mixed results w/ PLL voltage and the looser ratios.
> 
> I'm running my 32GB at 12-12-12-30 right now with 2133 ratio and 133 BCLK, [email protected] If I try a lower ratio and lower BCLK it is unstable. My RAM seems to only operate properly when the timings are tight as they can be. SoC voltages seem to make little to no difference.


Thanks. I got it to 3000Mhz with 125 BCLK and 2400Mhz DRAM profile, tried changing the PLL voltage and loosened the timing a bit although still unstable.

I'll keep trying when i get time but hopefully a future BIOS update will make things a bit easier.


----------



## mrlester

Whats the difference between 1T or 2T? sorry i'm new so i don't really know what these mean?


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlester*
> 
> Whats the difference between 1T or 2T? sorry i'm new so i don't really know what these mean?


Command Rate.

Via tomshardware quick explanation:
Quote:


> The command rate is the number of bus cycles for which the signals for a command is held on the DRAM IO bus before it is considered valid. A command rate of 1T means that a command is held for a single cycle, whereas a command rate of 2T means that a command is held for two cycles.


----------



## mrlester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Command Rate.
> 
> Via tomshardware quick explanation:


ah oh ok,
I bought Corsair Vengeance LED 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 3000 (CMU32GX4M2C3000C15B)
how would i know which version would work best?


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlester*
> 
> ah oh ok,
> I bought Corsair Vengeance LED 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 3000 (CMU32GX4M2C3000C15B)
> how would i know which version would work best?


You're probably limited at 2666 on both so I'd guess it doesn't matter much.


----------



## mrlester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> You're probably limited at 2666 on both so I'd guess it doesn't matter much.


oh ok thanks!


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlester*
> 
> ah oh ok,
> I bought Corsair Vengeance LED 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 3000 (CMU32GX4M2C3000C15B)
> how would i know which version would work best?


2T generally works better as it's a more relaxed CR. (at least back in DDR2 and DDR3 days that was true).

P.S. As noted above - you will likely be limited to 2666, unless you mess with timings and settings and push it higher.


----------



## mrlester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> 2T generally works better as it's a more relaxed CR. (at least back in DDR2 and DDR3 days that was true).
> 
> P.S. As noted above - you will likely be limited to 2666, unless you mess with timings and settings and push it higher.


thats a good point! I guess I'll just have to give both a test to see which one i can push the most with my ram

is Cinebench the main tool everyone is testing OC stability and benchmarking?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlester*
> 
> thats a good point! I guess I'll just have to give both a test to see which one i can push the most with my ram
> 
> is Cinebench the main tool everyone is testing OC stability and benchmarking?


For benchmarking, but stability is Realbench. I'd like to see more IBT AVX "Very High" testers out there though.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drzoidberg33*
> 
> Thanks. I got it to 3000Mhz with 125 BCLK and 2400Mhz DRAM profile, tried changing the PLL voltage and loosened the timing a bit although still unstable.


Nice, glad that worked for you







. If you're getting into Windows then it's probably just a matter of making minor tweaks to get it stable. Unfortunately that's the tricky part since it seems to vary from system to system right now. Try SoC voltage, CPU voltage, RAM voltage, and also adjusting your RAM timings. I've noticed that adjusting tRAS can make a difference (the last timing in the bios settings). You may want to try tighter timings rather than looser, since you're not running at 3200. Maybe start with 16-16-16-38 or 16-16-16-36.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlester*
> 
> thats a good point! I guess I'll just have to give both a test to see which one i can push the most with my ram
> 
> is Cinebench the main tool everyone is testing OC stability and benchmarking?


Realbench for sure for general CPU+RAM+GPU stabiltity. Prime95 - idk how good is it these days. OCCT for quick test run (imho it finds errors quicker than Realbench or Prime when it comes to CPU instability). Memtest for memory.

General gaming/daily use for testing "in between" scenarios.


----------



## MagiRaven

Does anyone know why I can't change my dram voltage? Even when set to manual there is no way to change it. I'm using CMD64GX4M4A2400C14 memory.

Thanks!


----------



## noko59

So should we revert back to 902?

I did not start from a cold boot, so is this happening on a cold boot? Been stress testing with Aida64 for over 2 hours while doing other stuff as well - no issues so far.


----------



## -zEr0-

I've experienced a strange behaviour from my motherboard since I tried to set my memory clock speed to 3200Mhz. The thing is that whenever I try to boot up my computer the next day it just doesn't do anything until I do a CMOS clear and set all the bios values again. This only happens if the computer was off for quite a while.

I have noticed that the DRAM led underneath the Q-Code LED turns yellow if I try to do a "cold boot".

Currently I always have to do a CMOS clear in order to use the computer every day. I think it has to do with the memory however I don't know which values I need to set in the bios to get my ram to work at 3200Mhz clock speeds and CL14 timings.

My ram is G.Skill DDR4 3600 (F4-3600C16D-16GVK)

suggestions are most welcome. Thanks.


----------



## mrlester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Realbench for sure for general CPU+RAM+GPU stabiltity. Prime95 - idk how good is it these days. OCCT for quick test run (imho it finds errors quicker than Realbench or Prime when it comes to CPU instability). Memtest for memory.
> 
> General gaming/daily use for testing "in between" scenarios.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> For benchmarking, but stability is Realbench. I'd like to see more IBT AVX "Very High" testers out there though.


Thanks for the info and suggestions!


----------



## Dum3

Bios 1101 Working fine here:

DDR4-3550 16-16-16-16-37 1.45V just to be sure ,will try and lower,memtest stable without problems.

VDDSOC 1.20V seems maximum scale voltage on this chip,tried 3600 up to 1.30V no gain. Do not raise/lower vddsoc while memory intensive apps run,sometimes a hard crash will occur.

This is a random CPU with some decent B-die but nothing special (DDR4-3733 C17 spec for XMP) .Next try C15


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> So should we revert back to 902?
> 
> I did not start from a cold boot, so is this happening on a cold boot? Been stress testing with Aida64 for over 2 hours while doing other stuff as well - no issues so far.


Just like with any new BIOS you have to do testing. Unless you have problems, don't ever go back to a previous version.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dum3*
> 
> Bios 1101 Working fine here:
> 
> DDR4-3550 16-16-16-16-37 1.45V just to be sure ,will try and lower,memtest stable without problems.
> 
> VDDSOC 1.20V seems maximum scale voltage on this chip,tried 3600 up to 1.30V no gain. Do not raise/lower vddsoc while memory intensive apps run,sometimes a hard crash will occur.
> 
> This is a random CPU with some decent B-die but nothing special (DDR4-3733 C17 spec for XMP) .Next try C15


First page states that for ram speeds higher than 2666 we can use only even cas latency numbers.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Let me get back to you on that (next week). It might be that the sensor is weighted with inputs from both Tctl and the on-board sensor.
> 
> 
> 
> Currently I think it is, in all the HWiNFO use prior to latest and when there was no "erratic" sensor data CPU/tCTL/AMD Master all match.
> 
> On latest HWiNFO yet to "erratic" sensor data ~3.5hrs+ testing and CPU/tCTL/AMD Master match, R7 1700 CPU.
> 
> I would have thought there would be a delta between CPU and tCTL, like tCASE (if we measured), as there is none it would seem your opinion is correct.
> 
> Below test only used AMD Master for few seconds (Sense MI in 0902 stock).
> 
> 
> 
> *** edit ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some how mistook VRM temp as CPU
Click to expand...

@mumak

In above quote I thought I had made a mistake, seems something is up.

So newest screenies first and older as you go down.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*(Sense MI: Auto/Auto)*









*Previous beta (Sense MI: enabled/272).*







*(Sense MI: Auto/Auto)*





And prior to v5.47-3105 beta CTL/CPU match, I won't upload those unless you need them.

Any thing you can share on why latest beta is showing CPU less than tCTL? is correct now?

Cheers







.


----------



## Dum3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> First page states that for ram speeds higher than 2666 we can use only even cas latency numbers.


Ups







On to testing C14 then


----------



## qaptain

Is F4-3200C14D-16GTZR Samsung B die? 2x8 Trident RGB 14-14-14-34? https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232485


----------



## huyee

Anyone know why this is happening? The ram stick part.








It actually persist on 0902, 1001 and 0038 but I always thought HWinfo didn't want to read the timing. I will try to reseat the stick, and at worst probably run with 2 sticks since I don't need VMs on this pc yet.


Edit: Fixed it by reseating all the sticks. At first it only recognize 2 sticks, but I increased the SoC to 1v and DRAM to 1.35v, all 4 are recognized. Gonna try to push it back to 2400 now.


----------



## -Gifted-

Just a note for anyone with EKWB.

I fitted a EK block when I first started and it wouldn't power at all... I remember reading about it before everything arrived so knew the problem. Took the block off and removed the centre portion of rubber and it booted fine then.

It then ran fine for a couple of days.. tbh at the moment just left everything stock.

Last night though I had random crashes when looking at my ram settings and lighting issues, many cmos clears and even a couple of bios flashbacks. was back running today but still the old crash just doing normal tasks.. playing music, plex server running and web surfing.

I read somewhere today that the rubber might be slightly conductive so decided to relook at the block. removed it completely. Then I see the original backplate that came with the board is just metal with a double sided tape on it, I had a sheet of basicly the same stuff. I stuck it onto the EK rubber and cut around it, leaving out the AM3 holes for mounting. Remounted the block and screwed it nice and tight this time.

booted in first time and the whole system feels snappier. been running a couple of hours and have had cpuz stressing for a good time and stable as a rock.

Hoping it might fix a few of the niggles.


----------



## Dum3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qaptain*
> 
> Is F4-3200C14D-16GTZR Samsung B die? 2x8 Trident RGB 14-14-14-34? https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232485


Yes,it is surely B-Die.

However please avoid the RGB edition G.Skill offers,they are based on different PCB compared to regular models and they often exhibit weird issues.

For example some issues would be that:

- kits is completely stable at rated speed and timings however a simple restart or shutdown will get a failed training
- for benchmarking kit will not work on certain dividers however it will achieve wanted frequency while raising the BCLK.

All in all you save yourself some time and nerves by buying regular models instead.


----------



## LuckyImperial

I know it's out of stock...but for anyone wanting to purchase new RAM you should wait for the Flare X kits from GSkill:

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232530&cm_re=gskill_flare_3200-_-20-232-530-_-Product

Edit: There's still a few kits available. And before you ask, no, I don't know what the difference between the Flare X and Trident Z stuff is. Sub-timing differences?


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Just like with any new BIOS you have to do testing. Unless you have problems, don't ever go back to a previous version.


Thanks, no issue and I did a cold boot and it booted up just fine. Now I do have the same cold boot issue with multiple starts when cold as in 20c. So far everything seems to be working good except the SamSung 850Evo drive (M.2 drive in a converter box for Sata III hook up). Will keep 1001 unless elmor says otherwise.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Mumak
> 
> In above quote I thought I had made a mistake, seems something is up.
> 
> So newest screenies first and older as you go down.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *(Sense MI: Auto/Auto)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Previous beta (Sense MI: enabled/272).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(Sense MI: Auto/Auto)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And prior to v5.47-3105 beta CTL/CPU match, I won't upload those unless you need them.
> 
> Any thing you can share on why latest beta is showing CPU less than tCTL? is correct now?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


There was no change in HWiNFO latest build with regards to the CPU temperature reported by ITE sensor.
When we were testing this today with ASUS, we've seen some odd ITE temperatures but only sometimes on some boards.. It seems like something else is going on there, perhaps something has not properly configured the ITE temperature sources.
Might be worth to check with a different tool, but I'm not sure if others have already released builds that fix the sensor readout conflict. Perhaps try AI Suite, though I know you don't like to install it


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Gifted-*
> 
> Just a note for anyone with EKWB.
> 
> I fitted a EK block when I first started and it wouldn't power at all... I remember reading about it before everything arrived so knew the problem. Took the block off and removed the centre portion of rubber and it booted fine then.
> 
> It then ran fine for a couple of days.. tbh at the moment just left everything stock.
> 
> Last night though I had random crashes when looking at my ram settings and lighting issues, many cmos clears and even a couple of bios flashbacks. was back running today but still the old crash just doing normal tasks.. playing music, plex server running and web surfing.
> 
> I read somewhere today that the rubber might be slightly conductive so decided to relook at the block. removed it completely. Then I see the original backplate that came with the board is just metal with a double sided tape on it, I had a sheet of basicly the same stuff. I stuck it onto the EK rubber and cut around it, leaving out the AM3 holes for mounting. Remounted the block and screwed it nice and tight this time.
> 
> booted in first time and the whole system feels snappier. been running a couple of hours and have had cpuz stressing for a good time and stable as a rock.
> 
> Hoping it might fix a few of the niggles.


I used only the center part and had no issues with mine so i might have gotten lucky idk. I may try to peel the white tape off the backplate and see if it fits the am4 backplate


----------



## elmor

I re-enabled the downloads. Flash with care and be ready to use USB BIOS Flashback to recover. If you're not familiar with this process don't flash it.


----------



## WR-HW95

Hello.
I wanted to flash 0902 bios on my mobo before going to install hardware on it, but I can´t get flashback work.








What USB port stick needs to be in?
I have tried pretty much every port, but there doesn´t come any light on bios button.
Also.. doest it care what version mbr stick is formated to?


----------



## unze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I used only the center part and had no issues with mine so i might have gotten lucky idk. I may try to peel the white tape off the backplate and see if it fits the am4 backplate


I ordered a brand new Supremacy EVO, Standard Version with AM4 Kit.

I read about the issues here and contacted EK. They sent me a new rubber gasket, the right one is the replacement rubber, it looks more glossy than the standard rubber.


Got the C6H and stuff today, will try tomorrow.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WR-HW95*
> 
> Hello.
> I wanted to flash 0902 bios on my mobo before going to install hardware on it, but I can´t get flashback work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What USB port stick needs to be in?
> I have tried pretty much every port, but there doesn´t come any light on bios button.
> Also.. doest it care what version mbr stick is formated to?


The manual of the motherboard has it all layed out.

Name file C6H.CAP and put it on a FAT32 formated USB stick. There's a USB port labled "BIOS" on the back of the motherboard.

Not to be a jerk, but those details have been highlighted numerous times on this thread. Search ftw.


----------



## qaptain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WR-HW95*
> 
> Hello.
> I wanted to flash 0902 bios on my mobo before going to install hardware on it, but I can´t get flashback work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What USB port stick needs to be in?
> I have tried pretty much every port, but there doesn´t come any light on bios button.
> Also.. doest it care what version mbr stick is formated to?


On the IO plate its the one that says BIOS and has an outline. You plug the USB in with the C6H.CAP file and press and hold the flash bios button until it flashes, then just wait.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unze*
> 
> I ordered a brand new Supremacy EVO, Standard Version with AM4 Kit.
> 
> I read about the issues here and contacted EK. They sent me a new rubber gasket, the right one is the replacement rubber, it looks more glossy than the standard rubber.
> 
> 
> Got the C6H and stuff today, will try tomorrow.


My am4 kit didnt come with am4 rubber so i used just the center portion. Had zero issues but once i get my new board ill see what's up. If it really was conductive the board would fry instantly. I do use washers between the spring and bracket so the springs sit flush. If there was no issues with am3 idk why there would be with am4. Only difference is the backplate


----------



## Voitto

Just wanted to share my stats for now somewhere still new to OCN so direct me please.

CPU 3675MHZ
CPU Voltage 1.25000

Ryzen 1800x

Is this good? Seems stable but I'll run benchmarks tomorrow to confirm. Crashed once, now it opened all adobe programs at the same time in about 10 seconds and ran skyrim in 4k like butter. Please give feedback! Thanks OCN!

Btw I'm not using the ROG crosshair vi but the asus prime x370 pro. Can't find a thread where x370s are being OCed


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dum3*
> 
> Yes,it is surely B-Die.
> 
> However please avoid the RGB edition G.Skill offers,they are based on different PCB compared to regular models and they often exhibit weird issues.
> 
> For example some issues would be that:
> 
> - kits is completely stable at rated speed and timings however a simple restart or shutdown will get a failed training
> - for benchmarking kit will not work on certain dividers however it will achieve wanted frequency while raising the BCLK.
> 
> All in all you save yourself some time and nerves by buying regular models instead.


Please don't give out an unsubstantianted recommendation like this. These issues (both non-working dividers and failed training) happen with all sticks. It is the BIOS causing the issues, not the specific stick type. Both will be fixed with future BIOS updates.

I am running RGB 3600 at 3219 (100.6MHz BCLK at DDR4-3200 setting) 14-14-14-14-34-2T at 1.351v. No issues with cold boots or resets.


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemChem*
> 
> When you say auto reboot cycles do you mean the ones where it starts going through the codes then an 8 in the middle (not 08) flashes for a fraction of a sec and then it reboots? I've had this happen but if I left it to do its thing, it would do this about 3-4 times and then POST to defaults.
> Is this at 2133 MHz too or only the higher straps? Ambient room temp here is 18.5 C for most of the year so this is kind of a big issue I hope AMD can fix with microcode...
> Is that the flashing 8 in the middle of the QCODE LED? Reset 3-4 times (sometimes more if you're unlucky) and in my experience (on 0902) it will POST.


Well when that started, I had changed a few things in the BIOS. And at first, I thought it was just doing its thing... but after several minuets, I figured that the mhz I had set the ram to wasn't working, so thats when I went about trying to reset it, until finally I pulled the CMOS battery to clear.

I just read in some of the more resent posts from Elmore (if I understand it correctly) that 2666mhz is the highest that four 8gb sticks (32gb total) of ram can be set to stably at the current time, unless its some samsung models. I have 4 sticks of G-skills Ripjaws 4 3000mhz, so that may have been what caused the "auto reboot" cycles, as I had tried to set it above 2666mhz the other day, but have since kept it under that. Upon reading this from Elmore, I'll set it back to 2666mhz for the time being.

Now if I could just figure out what is wrong with either this Asus RX 480 card.... or its drivers.... spent hours last night trying to uninstall the drivers and related software. Asus GPU Tweak II did NOT want to uninstall.... everytime I tried to do so, it triggered the card to crash, or whatever its doing when the screen goes off and the card starts blinking on-off-on-off etc etc until I hit the reset button.
I finally used DDU and CC cleaner to uninstall the drivers, clean everything up, and I think I got rid of Tweak II.... Reinstalled the driver this morning, and just letting the system sit and run to see if it crashes again, as it usually does it when its sitting idle or when I'm not doing much like just using the internet or whatever.

I'm guessing why i don't hear of this happening to others on here is because not many is using the RX 480...? I'm sure most are using GTX 1070's or 1080's. I just didn't have the $ to put that much into a graphics card, and the 480... if it will work... should do all I want to anyway.


----------



## lordzed83

Im a ibt tester gotta put twmps out aint ya


----------



## Taylor121

I apologize if this has already been answered or talked about. I am scrolling through the thread now, but a short answer would help!

Does anyone think the CH6 will support G.Skill TridentZ 16x2 3200 (F4-3200C14D-32GTZSW https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232379) at 3200? *So far, no dual ranked memory is supported at those speeds, but will they be in the future or is it impossible to know?* I have less than 2 weeks of return time to newegg. If I can never reach 3200 with the CH6, I might as well just return them and grab a supported 2x8.


----------



## LeadbyFaith21

Where can I download the newer BIOSes after 0902?


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeadbyFaith21*
> 
> Where can I download the newer BIOSes after 0902?


Check the first post of this thread.


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Yes, it's the same BIOS with just the DRAM setting difference. I updated the post to make it more explicit.


When flashing bios, should we reset to defaults before and/or after flash or can we flash safely with our own settings intact?


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Check the first post of this thread.


The first post is missing the links for the new bios versions now.

So here they are

1001 (1T) - http://www.mediafire.com/file/1w2qv4jok1pu5og/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-1001.zip

0038 (2T) - http://www.mediafire.com/file/o5m6ub96h6x62tq/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0038.zip


----------



## AMDfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Check the first post of this thread.


The links seem to be MIA...

Edit, Nevermind, RaptormanUSMC beat me to it.


----------



## WR-HW95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qaptain*
> 
> On the IO plate its the one that says BIOS and has an outline. You plug the USB in with the C6H.CAP file and press and hold the flash bios button until it flashes, then just wait.


Oh.. this explains alot... i read manual 3 times and didn´t find anything but stuff of Asus EZ flash 3 and it doesnt help at all.
But reason why I didn´t find USB port is that mobo is on sell box... and I never use IO plate anyway, so didn´t look at it.









Anyway there is still no life... lights are on led´s, but bios button does nothing.
I guess i have to set it running with AM3 cooler to get in bios to flash... if it isn´t dead.


----------



## Wally West

What's 1T and 2T (0036 and 1001)?


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> What's 1T and 2T (0036 and 1001)?


0038 is 2T
1001 is 1T


----------



## SpecChum

OK, building my PC in a bit









is BIOS 1001 still OK to use? I've noticed the download links have gone.

I can see the mediafire links a page back tho...


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> For benchmarking, but stability is Realbench. I'd like to see more IBT AVX "Very High" testers out there though.


I passed 5 runs of maximum before system crashed even my 5820k rock stanle everywhere never made it pass the Maximum test hehe


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> OK, building my PC in a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is BIOS 1001 still OK to use? I've noticed the download links have gone.
> 
> I can see the mediafire links a page back tho...


Elmor said the links were active again. He must've accidentally removed them from the first post when he reactivated the links.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> Elmor said the links were active again. He must've accidentally removed them from the first post when he reactivated the links.


Ah cool, just gotta get my head round this Flashback thing then.

How long does it take? And is it obvious it's finished?

I've been building PC's for over 20 years and this is the most nervous I've ever been haha


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Ah cool, just gotta get my head round this Flashback thing then.
> 
> How long does it take? And is it obvious it's finished?
> 
> I've been building PC's for over 20 years and this is the most nervous I've ever been haha


Extract the .cap file to a thumb drive formatted in FAT32. Rename it to C6H.CAP. Plug in the USB port labelled BIOS. Hold in the Flash button until it flashes blue. It will begin flashing blue and then flashing blue faster. Once the flashing stops the flash is complete.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> Extract the .cap file to a thumb drive formatted in FAT32. Rename it to C6H.CAP. Plug in the USB port labelled BIOS. Hold in the Flash button until it flashes blue. It will begin flashing blue and then flashing blue faster. Once the flashing stops the flash is complete.


Well, even I can manage that!

Thanks


----------



## gupsterg

Shhh
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Perhaps try AI Suite, though I know you don't like to install it


Shhh ....

Don't say that I'm ASUS through and through!







.

Ahh well I'll image my system and restore to sanitize it







.


----------



## pankomputerek

What's the difference between T1 and T2?


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pankomputerek*
> 
> What's the difference between T1 and T2?


An integer.

j/k

T1 is faster timing than T2. RAM runs faster but could be more difficult to keep stable.


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> 0038 is 2T
> 1001 is 1T


I mean, what does the T stand for in 1T and 2T and how do I know which one I should download?


----------



## pankomputerek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> An integer.


Yes, but any technical differences?


----------



## MigM16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> An integer.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pankomputerek*
> 
> Yes, but any technical differences?


Command Rate.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pankomputerek*
> 
> Yes, but any technical differences?


I fixed my post.


----------



## MigM16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MigM16*
> 
> Command Rate.


just a fewe pages back this is talked about t2 is more relaxed may run better for some


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Command Rate (CMD) is the Delay between chip select and command, or the number of clock cycles needed to send data.

1T being one cycle, 2T being two cycles.


----------



## majestynl

Elmor has taken the new bios versions down because there where users getting post errors..


----------



## pankomputerek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MigM16*
> 
> Command Rate.


Ah, I see now!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> I mean, what does the T stand for in 1T and 2T and how do I know which one I should download?


Download MemTweak It (from ASUS support page) and check what your RAM is should be in leftmost column.


----------



## MigM16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Elmor has taken the new bios versions down because there where users getting post errors..


is 0902 the golden nugget at the moment.


----------



## wingman99

What is the stock Vcore range for Ryzen according to AMD?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MigM16*
> 
> is 0902 the golden nugget at the moment.


Yep, but you can find the URLs few posts ago. You could try if it's working for u..


----------



## MigM16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MigM16*
> 
> is 0902 the golden nugget at the moment.


more or less i have my 2nd mobo and to use it i need to take apart the pc im using now, again lol. was wondering if i should just wait a few weeks, for better bios


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> What is the stock Vcore range for Ryzen according to AMD?


1.4-1.45v for OC,
There is no real number for stock, but I think around 1.35v


----------



## Delirious84

1001 fixed my ram issue. It isn't on the QVL but it is running 3200Mhz now







Thank you elmer!


----------



## LeadbyFaith21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> The first post is missing the links for the new bios versions now.
> 
> So here they are
> 
> 1001 (1T) - http://www.mediafire.com/file/1w2qv4jok1pu5og/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-1001.zip
> 
> 0038 (2T) - http://www.mediafire.com/file/o5m6ub96h6x62tq/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0038.zip


Thank you!


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delirious84*
> 
> 1001 fixed my ram issue. It isn't on the QVL but it is running 3200Mhz now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you elmer!


We are happy you are running 3200...great


----------



## pankomputerek

If anyone needs roll-back BIOSes here's my archive: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B31CKpDcvcX7ZEl0UkJTemNzVzQ


----------



## MigM16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> We are happy you are running 3200...great


i wanna set mine system up and try to get to 3200mhz on my ram but don't wanna worry about bricking another mobo


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MigM16*
> 
> i wanna set mine system up and try to get to 3200mhz on my ram but don't wanna worry about bricking another mobo


Don't think you will brick with bios versions from 0902 and up..


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pankomputerek*
> 
> If anyone needs roll-back BIOSes here's my archive: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B31CKpDcvcX7ZEl0UkJTemNzVzQ


Hello

For anyone who might blindly happen upon the above post this is not recommended. Which is why the same link was removed from the ROG forum with the following posted by Raja:

Quote:


> Sorry, pulling the link. The previous UEFI versions have a strong chance of bricking people's boards, which is why they have been removed. We're not endorsing them here, either.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> For anyone who might blindly happen upon the above post this is not recommended. Which is why the same link was removed from the ROG forum with the following posted by Raja:


Bios versions with fixed bricking chance: 0902 / 1001 / 0038

0902 is used by most of people here and no 1 has bricked with this version.

1001 and 0038 is newest but there where 2 people who had post errors..


----------



## pankomputerek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> For anyone who might blindly happen upon the above post this is not recommended. Which is why the same link was removed from the ROG forum with the following posted by Raja:


It includes the stable 0902; I have moved the 'old' ones with vulnerability to brick boards to another folder labeled ASUS not recommended if that helps.


----------



## mickeykool

Does the new bios update fix higher mem clocks w/ 4 sticks? I"m at 2666 even thou its rated 3200.


----------



## pankomputerek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> Does the new bios update fix higher mem clocks w/ 4 sticks? I"m at 2666 even thou its rated 3200.


Hit and miss. Your best bet is to try it.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> Does the new bios update fix higher mem clocks w/ 4 sticks? I"m at 2666 even thou its rated 3200.


Probably they worked on improvements on 4 sticks. I saw a screenshot from Elmor where he was showing 3100mhz on 4 sticks.


----------



## elfanor

Hi guys,
I think i somehow managed to increase the speed of my quad kit ram sticks to 3200.
I'm not very talented when it comes to overclocking and wonder if someone can help me validate my findings?

http://valid.x86.fr/r25ibx
Does this look real, the bios says 3200~ but can it be trusted ?

Im using the latest bios 1001 paired with a corsair dominator kit called :CMD32GX4M4B3200C16

Sincerly
Dan


----------



## Delirious84

All I did was go in and set it to what the ram is set for...


It has stock set at 2133...and all my timings were 15-15-15-36 on auto


So I changed them to what the specification of the ram was.
3200 16-16-18-36 with a volt of 1.35 ..nothing on auto


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pankomputerek*
> 
> It includes the stable 0902; I have moved the 'old' ones with vulnerability to brick boards to another folder labeled ASUS not recommended if that helps.


Be so kind as to remove them. The disclaimer protects you, but we're the ones who have to cover the RMAs.


----------



## woppy101

With 1001 my 3200 gskill's won't even post at 2666 anymore


----------



## huyee

@Delirious84
What kind of stick are you using? and how many? It seems to be 3200C16, which isn't samsung b-die?


----------



## pankomputerek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woppy101*
> 
> With 1001 my 3200 gskill's won't even post at 2666 anymore


Which gskills? I got ripjaws V and considering the upgrade.


----------



## Delirious84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huyee*
> 
> @Delirious84
> What kind of stick are you using? and how many? It seems to be 3200C16, which isn't samsung b-die?


https://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Vengeance-2x8GB-PC4-25600-CMU16GX4M2C3200C16/dp/B01HKF450S?th=1


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pankomputerek*
> 
> Ah, I see now!
> Download MemTweak It (from ASUS support page) and check what your RAM is should be in leftmost column.


Thanks!


----------



## huyee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delirious84*
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Vengeance-2x8GB-PC4-25600-CMU16GX4M2C3200C16/dp/B01HKF450S?th=1


Ah I think these sticks actually are samsung b-die. Thanks for the info!


----------



## woppy101

That's what I'm using


----------



## woppy101

Trying to boot the gSkills now at 2900 and getting a c3 error using bios 0038, this is getting to be a joke now


----------



## nesham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WR-HW95*
> 
> Oh.. this explains alot... i read manual 3 times and didn´t find anything but stuff of Asus EZ flash 3 and it doesnt help at all.
> But reason why I didn´t find USB port is that mobo is on sell box... and I never use IO plate anyway, so didn´t look at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway there is still no life... lights are on led´s, but bios button does nothing.
> I guess i have to set it running with AM3 cooler to get in bios to flash... if it isn´t dead.


----------



## bluej511

Seems like my Corsair ram should be able to get to 3200 then.

@Delirious84 which bios did u use?


----------



## egandt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unze*
> 
> I ordered a brand new Supremacy EVO, Standard Version with AM4 Kit.
> 
> I read about the issues here and contacted EK. They sent me a new rubber gasket, the right one is the replacement rubber, it looks more glossy than the standard rubber.
> 
> 
> Got the C6H and stuff today, will try tomorrow.


When I compare I could find no difference, went to check resistance again not change I can determine it was already basically infinite. Also changed the thickness seemed identical, so not sure what changed if anything.

ERIC


----------



## woppy101

Looks like 2800mhz is as high as I can get my ram with my cpu at 3.85ghz 1.35v


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unze*
> 
> I ordered a brand new Supremacy EVO, Standard Version with AM4 Kit.
> 
> I read about the issues here and contacted EK. They sent me a new rubber gasket, the right one is the replacement rubber, it looks more glossy than the standard rubber.
> 
> 
> Got the C6H and stuff today, will try tomorrow.


I have a brand new Supremacy EVO also. I figured there wouldn't be a difference with the "new" AM4 gasket versus the one that came in my AM4 kit, which is why I'm still using the one I got with my AM4 kit originally, just with the big center portion removed. Has worked perfectly since I did that.


----------



## Luftdruck

Currently running 1001.
Temperature bug is still present.



Edit: must have something to do with the voltage control. CPU temperature while being in BIOS menu is like 10 degrees higher than it used to be (pre 0902 - were running 5704 before)


----------



## Taylor121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taylor121*
> 
> I apologize if this has already been answered or talked about. I am scrolling through the thread now, but a short answer would help!
> 
> Does anyone think the CH6 will support G.Skill TridentZ 16x2 3200 (F4-3200C14D-32GTZSW https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232379) at 3200? *So far, no dual ranked memory is supported at those speeds, but will they be in the future or is it impossible to know?* I have less than 2 weeks of return time to newegg. If I can never reach 3200 with the CH6, I might as well just return them and grab a supported 2x8.


So based on the non-response, can I assume that no one knows if 32GB (2x16) DDR4 3200 Timing 14-14-14-34 will ever reach their 3200 speed? I am so torn on if I should return these or not. I got them for $250 and they cost $321 now.


----------



## Delirious84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woppy101*
> 
> Looks like 2800mhz is as high as I can get my ram with my cpu at 3.85ghz 1.35v


I got 3.8 with a lot less...

These are good number yes?


----------



## woppy101

Ryzen master says the same voltage fir me also have a look in HWinfo for the proper vcore


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taylor121*
> 
> So based on the non-response, can I assume that no one knows if 32GB (2x16) DDR4 3200 Timing 14-14-14-34 will ever reach their 3200 speed? I am so torn on if I should return these or not. I got them for $250 and they cost $321 now.


No one can give you a specific response as ram speed right now varies for everyone. However, the kit your asking about has been brought up MANY times in this thread. Do a search in this thread.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taylor121*
> 
> So based on the non-response, can I assume that no one knows if 32GB (2x16) DDR4 3200 Timing 14-14-14-34 will ever reach their 3200 speed? I am so torn on if I should return these or not. I got them for $250 and they cost $321 now.


I have these. I can't run them at 3200 yet. Running at 2850 12-12-12-30 instead. Elmor had posted screenshots running them at 3300 though, and posted an OC profile for it. Unfortunately it didn't work for me but it may work for you.


----------



## Delirious84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woppy101*
> 
> Ryzen master says the same voltage fir me also have a look in HWinfo for the proper vcore


You are right. I looked mine is at 1.359


----------



## woppy101

.009v above mine


----------



## hughjazz44

Does anyone know if future BIOS updates will allow for overclocking AND use of lower P-States? Something about sitting at 3.8GHz permanently bothers me...


----------



## Taylor121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> No one can give you a specific response as ram speed right now varies for everyone. However, the kit your asking about has been brought up MANY times in this thread. Do a search in this thread.


I did, although the answers don't seem very clear. Thank you for the response though. I'll read closer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> I have these. I can't run them at 3200 yet. Running at 2850 12-12-12-30 instead. Elmor had posted screenshots running them at 3300 though, and posted an OC profile for it. Unfortunately it didn't work for me but it may work for you.


I'll have check this out. Thanks.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Does anyone know if future BIOS updates will allow for overclocking AND use of lower P-States? Something about sitting at 3.8GHz permanently bothers me...


You are capable of this doing this on previous bioses and you can do this now. You just have to edit P-State 0 settings and then use offset voltage. Many people are already doing it. Look through the thread.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> You are capable of this doing this on previous bioses and you can do this now. You just have to edit P-State 0 settings and then use offset voltage. Many people are already doing it. Look through the thread.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Does anyone know if future BIOS updates will allow for overclocking AND use of lower P-States? Something about sitting at 3.8GHz permanently bothers me...


Search this thread posts from me and from @gupsterg.

Helped few people with pstates..
Settings for 1700 and 1700x/1800x are slightly different (vid)


----------



## newguyagain

Ok....

@elmor

I tried both new BIOSes 1001 and 308:

1001: I did get only RAM errors with 4x16GB sticks

308: not matter what I have tried I either did get error "CC" or I froze while working in the BIOS - even on default settings

I then tried to revert back 902 but accidentally flashed 5803..and now it is bricked...such a freaking crap. I was tired and clicked on the wrong file. I treid flashing 902 via USB flashback but it jus won't turn on anymore...


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Ok....
> 
> @elmor
> 
> I tried both new BIOSes 1001 and 308:
> 
> 1001: I did get only RAM errors with 4x16GB sticks
> 
> 308: not matter what I have tried I either did get error "CC" or I froze while working in the BIOS - even on default settings
> 
> I then tried to revert back 902 but accidentally flashed 5803..and now it is bricked...such a freaking crap. I was tired and clicked on the wrong file. I treid flashing 902 via USB flashback but it jus won't turn on anymore...


That's really crap.. Only thing we could wish u is good luck with RMA!!


----------



## djayyy

1001 fixed my ram issue also. Thankyou Elmor.


----------



## JoN7Shepard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You can try configuring ErP support in UEFI. Depending on how your PSU handles ErP, that may switch off the ports.


So enabling ErP S5 (or S4+S5) did work for shutting off the USB port power, BUT now when I power the system on from a cold boot it resets 3 times before it boots for real. Is it forgetting the memory training or something? Maybe can be fixed in a future BIOS? Thanks!


----------



## Fediuld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Ok....
> 
> @elmor
> 
> I tried both new BIOSes 1001 and 308:
> 
> 1001: I did get only RAM errors with 4x16GB sticks
> 
> 308: not matter what I have tried I either did get error "CC" or I froze while working in the BIOS - even on default settings
> 
> I then tried to revert back 902 but accidentally flashed 5803..and now it is bricked...such a freaking crap. I was tired and clicked on the wrong file. I treid flashing 902 via USB flashback but it jus won't turn on anymore...


You do not have another machine at home to change the bios in the USB and reflash it?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoN7Shepard*
> 
> So enabling ErP S5 (or S4+S5) did work for shutting off the USB port power, BUT now when I power the system on from a cold boot it resets 3 times before it boots for real. Is it forgetting the memory training or something? Maybe can be fixed in a future BIOS? Thanks!


It's because there's no SB power so there are some startup/reset sequences that need to be performed. You'll have to accept a trade-off; either live with the USB ports being on or with the power-on sequence.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Pretty sure my C6H is dead on arrival. Just got my g.skill ram in off the QVL list F4-3200C14D-16GVK to replace my Corsair that kept hitting me with the 0d error code. Tried booting with 0902 bios still hit 0d, tried the 0038 bios. It runs through the boot cycle (Doesn't turn itself off and back on again after a bios update for some reason?) and hits green led 0d and stops. I'm at a loss.

@elmor
@[email protected]


----------



## jugs

What's the lowest VCORE/offset anyone has got at 4.1GHz (1800X) with 3200MHz DRAM?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> Pretty sure my C6H is dead on arrival. Just got my g.skill ram in off the QVL list F4-3200C14D-16GVK to replace my Corsair that kept hitting me with the 0d error code. Tried booting with 0902 bios still hit 0d, tried the 0038 bios. It runs through the boot cycle (Doesn't turn itself off and back on again after a bios update for some reason?) and hits green led 0d and stops. I'm at a loss.
> 
> @elmor
> @[email protected]


If you have an NVME drive take it out and try again.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> If you have an NVME drive take it out and try again.


NVME removed, same outcome.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> NVME removed, same outcome.


Clear CMOS and try again. I'm just repeating Elmors posts here for 0d errors.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Clear CMOS and try again. I'm just repeating Elmors posts here for 0d errors.


No change

Says 0d, the I/O Led in the bottom right flashes 3 times and then nothing.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> If your system is stuck on 0d you can try flashing 5803 using USB BIOS Flashback, let it update fully and then re-flash 0902.
> 
> Was anyone able to get 3200 DRAM (120 REFCLK with 2666 DRAM Ratio) using 2x16GB on 0902?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> No change
> 
> Says 0d, the I/O Led in the bottom right flashes 3 times and then nothing.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Still no dice. Guess its just DOA.


----------



## hughjazz44

Hey Elmor and anyone else working with Asus!!!

Q-Fan Tuning doesn't work. It sets the parameters for the CPU fan, but never sets the chassis fans correctly. The BIOS won't allow me to manually set any speed lower than 60%, even though my fans will go as low as 30-ish%. 60% is just too high for me. Any fix coming?

Edit: I'm on 1001.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> Still no dice. Guess its just DOA.


Maybe somebody else can help you but I'm burnt man. So many repeat questions.

Where did you find 5803? I know of only one place you can find it and I'd be surprised if you dug through this thread to get it. Maybe I'm wrong, but you're jumping real quick to DOA, which is pretty damn unlikely.


----------



## JoN7Shepard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> It's because there's no SB power so there are some startup/reset sequences that need to be performed. You'll have to accept a trade-off; either live with the USB ports being on or with the power-on sequence.


Thanks! Makes sense.


----------



## pankomputerek

My ram overclockability went down in the recent update by about 100mhz from docp 5 -2700 to docp 4 2600


----------



## gupsterg

@mumak

It works again







, without sanitising system







.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pankomputerek*
> 
> My ram overclockability went down in the recent update by about 100mhz from docp 5 -2700 to docp 4 2600


Why don't you try manual oc ?


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Maybe somebody else can help you but I'm burnt man. So many repeat questions.
> 
> Where did you find 5803? I know of only one place you can find it and I'd be surprised if you dug through this thread to get it. Maybe I'm wrong, but you're jumping real quick to DOA, which is pretty damn unlikely.


I was sent 5803 to try to get it to post with my Corsair ram. I never could make it beyond 0d, never could get it to post. I've tried every bios, and two sets of ram to get stuck at the same place.


----------



## pankomputerek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Why don't you try manual oc ?


Still sort of new to all this. I tried tinkering around with all the settings and stuff see how close I could get DOCP seems the easiest way to get close without spending hours each release.

FYI CPU Fan Speed bug Is back in BIOS 1001 - Fans only on CPU header will have minimum speed of 1000+RPM and nothing below.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pankomputerek*
> 
> Still sort of new to all this. I tried tinkering around with all the settings and stuff see how close I could get DOCP seems the easiest way to get close without spending hours each release.
> 
> FYI CPU Fan Speed bug Is back in BIOS 1001 - Fans only on CPU header will have minimum speed of 1000+RPM and nothing below.


Hope it lets me adjust my water pump speed or else thats a total downer.


----------



## lordzed83

Well flashed 1001. Cant post with 3002 like on 0902. So playing with timings as i like that







got them dow enough to match my cb score from 0902

Applied liquid metal tim on my cpu and added 2 small leds to my ek evo block looks nice. But got no side window anyway ?


----------



## pankomputerek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Hey Elmor and anyone else working with Asus!!!
> 
> Q-Fan Tuning doesn't work. It sets the parameters for the CPU fan, but never sets the chassis fans correctly. The BIOS won't allow me to manually set any speed lower than 60%, even though my fans will go as low as 30-ish%. 60% is just too high for me. Any fix coming?
> 
> Edit: I'm on 1001.


Same issue here! My chassis fans are ok though but CPU is ALWAYS at ~98%


----------



## pankomputerek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Hope it lets me adjust my water pump speed or else thats a total downer.


Only BIOS that was working fine for me with fans was 0902 not sure about pump speeds, can't hear it anyway.


----------



## Dr Woot

What is the story with CPU voltage? Mine is completely stock but ive seen my 1700x voltages as high as 1.5.


----------



## AMDfreak

Been playing around with 1001 and 0038. My RAM is the GSkill F4-3200C15D-32GTZ. Can't get anything to post over 2666 no matter how I set it, just get the mysterious 0d error. Now running on 1001 with RAM at 2666 14-14-14-14-34. I'll leave it here until the next BIOS...


----------



## hughjazz44

Info for the Asus techs:

I'm using BIOS 1001.

Ryzen 7 1700X
Crucial Ballistix Elite DDR4 3000
Samsung 960 EVO NVMe
Asus ROG Strix RX470

I see temperature blips where it jumps up slightly, then levels back out again. Q-Fan tuning does NOT work for chassis fans. Computer won't post at any RAM speed over 2666Mhz. D.O.C.P. or manual tuning makes no difference. All other parameters at Auto.

I'm running Prime95 (Blend) right now. CPU (Tctl) is 65-ish degrees (Or so HWinfo says...) on a large tower heatsink. Aside from fan issues, everything seems to be working normally.


----------



## jdown

@elmor : Would it be possible to make a Logitech G510 work with the Asus bios (tested with 0902)? Problem is, that i have to use an old keyboard to get access to uefi bios. Has anybody else this problem with Logitech keyboards? (At Windows everything just works fine also with the G510.)

Thank you guys for your hard work!


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> I know it's out of stock...but for anyone wanting to purchase new RAM you should wait for the Flare X kits from GSkill:
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232530&cm_re=gskill_flare_3200-_-20-232-530-_-Product
> 
> Edit: There's still a few kits available. And before you ask, no, I don't know what the difference between the Flare X and Trident Z stuff is. Sub-timing differences?


OT but just for You as You asked

ibt.png 917k .png file


Testing stability with new bios burning shiet in hehe


----------



## SLAMMED76

Hi Guys, could you please tell me where you are downloading the newer 1001 bios etc?
It's not on the first post like the other 0902 was?

Thanks


----------



## goncalossilva

Tried both 1001 and 0038 and got the exact same results, so I'm sticking with 1001.

My RAM: F4-3200C15D-32GTZ

On both versions I was able to achieve:

2933MHz on 18-16-16-16-36 (any higher frequency or lower CL wouldn't boot)
2666MHz on 14-12-12-12-32 (any lower CL wouldn't boot)
I've picked the later for 24/7.

Using that, I tried BLCK overclocking but it was only stable up to 105 (any more and boot would became unstable / broken).

In all configurations I played with:

RAM timings
RAM voltage (from 1.35V all the way up to 1.45V)
SOC voltage (from 0.95V all the way up to 1.2V)
VTTDDR (from 0.7 all the way up to 0.8 and some change)
VTTDDR doesn't seem to make any difference at all, as well as SOC voltage (Auto works pretty well).

I've since also changed my BLCK to default as otherwise the CPU doesn't downclock at all.

Hope this helps someone and that I'm able to run my kit at 3200MHz at some point


----------



## Cata79

These memory problems are becoming a bad joke at the customers' expense.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLAMMED76*
> 
> Hi Guys, could you please tell me where you are downloading the newer 1001 bios etc?
> It's not on the first post like the other 0902 was?
> 
> Thanks


1001 (1T) - http://www.mediafire.com/file/1w2qv4jok1pu5og/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-1001.zip

0038 (2T) - http://www.mediafire.com/file/o5m6ub96h6x62tq/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0038.zip

Flashing on own risk. 0902 is more stable but need some improvements for some people!


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

So, I'm an idiot. Waited on the phone to talk to Asus support. We were getting nowhere. Then he suggested to plug in my graphics card with the HDMI connector rather than DisplayPort and bam, it works.

I feel very stupid.


----------



## Kriant

Got A9 code upon boot. Hmmmm


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> So, I'm an idiot. Waited on the phone to talk to Asus support. We were getting nowhere. Then he suggested to plug in my graphics card with the HDMI connector rather than DisplayPort and bam, it works.
> 
> I feel very stupid.










Thats why we say, dont call it bricked/DOA so fast !


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDfreak*
> 
> Been playing around with 1001 and 0038. My RAM is the GSkill F4-3200C15D-32GTZ. Can't get anything to post over 2666 no matter how I set it, just get the mysterious 0d error. Now running on 1001 with RAM at 2666 14-14-14-14-34. I'll leave it here until the next BIOS...


I have the same kit. You can probably post with 2933 at 18-16-16-16-36, although your current setting is generally better. Try 14-12-12-12-32, it's what I'm using and it's stable.


----------



## finalheaven

Running 1001.

Sadly I could not boot up with 32gb (4x8gb) 3200mhz at either 14-14-14-34 or 16-16-16-36. [Have not tested the 0038, but doubt it'll make a difference.]

I am sticking to 16gb (2x8gb) 3200 at 14-14-14-34. Otherwise everything seems about the same on my end. Time to figure out solid 3.9ghz voltages.

Is anyone else stable at using cpu-based stress tests like x264, but not stable with RealBench? If so, what does it mean? Ram is the issue? Video card?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> So, I'm an idiot. Waited on the phone to talk to Asus support. We were getting nowhere. Then he suggested to plug in my graphics card with the HDMI connector rather than DisplayPort and bam, it works.
> 
> I feel very stupid.


Would suck if you had freesync though lol.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> So, I'm an idiot. Waited on the phone to talk to Asus support. We were getting nowhere. Then he suggested to plug in my graphics card with the HDMI connector rather than DisplayPort and bam, it works.
> 
> I feel very stupid.


Just glad you got squared away finally!


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Running 1001.
> 
> Sadly I could not boot up with 32gb (4x8gb) 3200mhz at either 14-14-14-34 or 16-16-16-36. [Have not tested the 0038, but doubt it'll make a difference.]
> 
> I am sticking to 16gb (2x8gb) 3200 at 14-14-14-34. Otherwise everything seems about the same on my end. Time to figure out solid 3.9ghz voltages.
> 
> Is anyone else stable at using cpu-based stress tests like x264, but not stable with RealBench? If so, what does it mean? Ram is the issue? Video card?


I should stick with not enough voltage on first place. Both benches are approaching the CPU different. What's your current vcore on half stable 3900 ?


----------



## hughjazz44

Why does setting my 0 P-State to 3.9Ghz result in my computer running at 2.9GHz???


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Why does setting my 0 P-State to 3.9Ghz result in my computer running at 2.9GHz???


Wrong vid, make a screenshot (pstate page and extreme tweaker page) so we could help you


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> I should stick with not enough voltage on first place. Both benches are approaching the CPU different. What's your current vcore on half stable 3900 ?


3.9Ghz: I can pass 10 loops of x264 at +0.1875 offset which I estimate to be approximately 1.375v. Average volt during testing is 1.331v though since I am not using LLC. I am running a 1700. fails RealBench at about 30-40 mins.

3.8Ghz: I can pass 10 loops of x264 and 1 hour of RealBench at +.0625 offset [estimate 1.25v] Average volt during testing is only 1.221v. Again no LLC.


----------



## kundica

@majestynl @gupsterg

Are either of you downclocking your lowest PState? I know there was some experimentation a few days back but wasn't sure what the final verdict was. I'm tempted to play with mine.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> 3.9Ghz: I can pass 10 loops of x264 at +0.1875 offset which I estimate to be approximately 1.375v. Average volt during testing is 1.331v though since I am not using LLC. I am running a 1700. fails RealBench at about 30-40 mins.
> 
> 3.8Ghz: I can pass 10 loops of x264 and 1 hour of RealBench at +.0625 offset [estimate 1.25v] Average volt during testing is only 1.221v. Again no LLC.


Try starting from 1.395v and work backwards if stable enough. LLC is my best friend since i OC. I would try level 3.
But thats my idea only...

Update us...


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> @majestynl @gupsterg
> 
> Are either of you downclocking your lowest PState? I know there was some experimentation a few days back but wasn't sure what the final verdict was. I'm tempted to play with mine.


We both did a lot of tests. For now im stick with lower core on idle. And if i change powerplan on windows my clockspeeds are also lowering on idle.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Try starting from 1.395v and work backwards if stable enough. LLC is my best friends since i OC. I would try level 3.
> But thats my idea only...
> 
> Update us...


I don't think I'll use LLC because it doesn't really give me any benefits. Whether or not I use LLC, it will take the same amount of Vcore during full load. LLC does reduce idle voltage, but then again I am using P-states so I don't need to worry about idle voltage. LLC just introduces random spikes of voltage that I would like to avoid.

I will increase my voltage until I pass real bench and see where I land at. I'll report average volts so people can compare it to using LLC. Since while I am set to 1.375v., I would probably only need 1.33v if I used LLC level 3.

I will report back with results.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> We both did a lot of tests. For now im stick with lower core on idle. And if i change powerplan on windows my clockspeeds are also lowering on idle.


I meant your idle state. So if you're on a 1700 and it's 1500, going lower like 1200. I'm on a 1700x and thinking about forcing mine to 1500.


----------



## timaa66

Hey guys I'm new here







I have a 1800x running stock speeds and voltages for now and the Corsair 16GB Hynix kit CMK16GX4M2B3200C16. I was unable to hit 3200 with this kit on the 0902 bios but I am able to boot into windows at 18-18-18-36 with the 1001 bios. Memtest failed on the 3rd pass so still not quite stable. I am currently running 1.35v DRAM and 1.08125v SOC. What would you guys suggest to increase my stability, a little more SOC? Also is anyone else having an issue with the DRAM voltage running approx .05v higher than what you set in bios? I remember earlier in the thread some people discussing it but have not heard anything else about it yet. Currently I have my voltage set to 1.3 in bios in order to achieve 1.351v.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> I meant your idle state. So if you're on a 1700 and it's 1500, going lower like 1200. I'm on a 1700x and thinking about forcing mine to 1500.


Aha..if I'm not wrong gupsterg was testing the other pstates.. Look at his posts.. Maybe he found useful info.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I don't think I'll use LLC because it doesn't really give me any benefits. Whether or not I use LLC, it will take the same amount of Vcore during full load. LLC does reduce idle voltage, but then again I am using P-states so I don't need to worry about idle voltage. LLC just introduces random spikes of voltage that I would like to avoid.
> 
> I will increase my voltage until I pass real bench and see where I land at. I'll report average volts so people can compare it to using LLC. Since while I am set to 1.375v., I would probably only need 1.33v if I used LLC level 3.
> 
> I will report back with results.


Cool, let us know!
With LLC I create stability on load when I'm fine-tuning the voltage. it's against vdroop.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timaa66*
> 
> Hey guys I'm new here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 1800x running stock speeds and voltages for now and the Corsair 16GB Hynix kit CMK16GX4M2B3200C16. I was unable to hit 3200 with this kit on the 0902 bios but I am able to boot into windows at 18-18-18-36 with the 1001 bios. Memtest failed on the 3rd pass so still not quite stable. I am currently running 1.35v DRAM and 1.08125v SOC. What would you guys suggest to increase my stability, a little more SOC? Also is anyone else having an issue with the DRAM voltage running approx .05v higher than what you set in bios? I remember earlier in the thread some people discussing it but have not heard anything else about it yet. Currently I have my voltage set to 1.3 in bios in order to achieve 1.351v.


First I would try higher vsoc, you could safely go to 1.20


----------



## SpecChum

Well, I'm up and running!

Decided on the 1700 in the end, just running stock at the mo


----------



## tomhrxbfg

I updated to the 0038 bios and previously ram was stable at 2666, now I can only do 2133... I have the tridentZ C16D ram, I think I'm gonna return this before the return window closed and get the C14 timing...So frustrating.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Aha..if I'm not wrong gupsterg was testing the other pstates.. Look at his posts.. Maybe he found useful info.


So I forced the idle state to downclock further but there's something weird going on. Only half the cores scale down their voltage despite all of them downclocking.


----------



## egandt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> I have a brand new Supremacy EVO also. I figured there wouldn't be a difference with the "new" AM4 gasket versus the one that came in my AM4 kit, which is why I'm still using the one I got with my AM4 kit originally, just with the big center portion removed. Has worked perfectly since I did that.


I did the same thing, once I learned there were issues, so far so good.

ERIC


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> So I forced the idle state to downclock further but there's something weird going on. Only half the cores scale down their voltage despite all of them downclocking.


Always the same cores? Otherwise looks like normal behavior for me.. There are always processes active on background..


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egandt*
> 
> I did teh same thing, once I learned there were issues, so far so good.
> 
> ERIC


Thats so weird man i swear haha. I used only the center portion because ekwb didn't send me an actual am4 gasket. I didn't have a single issue and thats after removing the waterblock 3-4x from my Gaming 5 mobo. Posted every single time no issues.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Always the same cores? Otherwise looks like normal behavior for me.. There are always processes active on background..


Always the same cores, 4-7. I reset everything to default to see if that's normal behavior at stock.

EDIT: CMOS clear and it's still there. I think it might be this bios. Running 1001. I'm going to go back to 902 and see if it's still there.

EDIT 2: Bios doesn't matter. It seems to be windows power mode. If set to balanced, it will downclock all cores, but keep 4 with higher voltage. Switching to High Performance allows all cores to downvolt (at 100% and another adjustment like 10%, doesn't matter). I don't remember if this is expected behavior for Balanced mode, but I'm glad I caught it.


----------



## elmor

DRAM Ratios above 2666 doesn't work for 2x16GB, 4x8GB, 4x16GB and even some 2x8GB configurations. How do people miss this?? I'm gonna make people take a quiz before being able to download the BIOS in the future.

And stop complaining about your memory working on 0902 and not on 1001. That's what the 0038 BIOS if for.

I readded 1001 & 0038 to the OP.


----------



## AMDfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> I have the same kit. You can probably post with 2933 at 18-16-16-16-36, although your current setting is generally better. Try 14-12-12-12-32, it's what I'm using and it's stable.


Good call, so far so good with 14-12-12-12-32. Thanks!


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> DRAM Ratios above 2666 doesn't work for 2x16GB, 4x8GB, 4x16GB and even some 2x8GB configurations. How do people miss this?? I'm gonna make people take a quiz before being able to download the BIOS in the future.
> 
> And stop complaining about your memory working on 0902 and not on 1001. That's what the 0038 BIOS if for.
> 
> I readded 1001 & 0038 to the OP.


Actually 3200 4x8GB works... if I just do 18-16-16-36...


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> DRAM Ratios above 2666 doesn't work for 2x16GB, 4x8GB, 4x16GB and even some 2x8GB configurations. How do people miss this?? I'm gonna make people take a quiz before being able to download the BIOS in the future.
> 
> And stop complaining about your memory working on 0902 and not on 1001. That's what the 0038 BIOS if for.
> 
> I readded 1001 & 0038 to the OP.


Elmor I have a question for you. Are all these problems related around the BIOS on the board or can some of these problems be attributed to AMD and their processor? Are all these issues we are seeing now something that will likely be resolved in time with BIOS updates? As you probably know by now, for me the temp sensor being off so far is really a major pain in the ass especially when you just spent $1000 on a watercooling setup.. To not be able to know the temps absolutely sucks.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Actually 3200 4x8GB works... if I just do 18-16-16-36...


Well, maybe there are a few exceptions. Most do not work. Which sticks are those?


----------



## AMDfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> DRAM Ratios above 2666 doesn't work for 2x16GB, 4x8GB, 4x16GB and even some 2x8GB configurations. How do people miss this?? I'm gonna make people take a quiz before being able to download the BIOS in the future.


I can appreciate this, however using the 2666 ratios with a higher bclk is also a non starter for many of us. Many thanks for the work you're putting in here!


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Well, maybe there are a few exceptions. Most do not work. Which sticks are those?


2 sets of G.Skill TridentZ F4-3200C14D-16GTZ

I don't expect them to work at 4x8gb at 14-14-14-34, but I'll be trying everytime.


----------



## NemChem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> First page states that for ram speeds higher than 2666 we can use only even cas latency numbers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dum3*
> 
> Ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to testing C14 then


I read that too... but then I gave it a go and it worked fine so I'm not sure if it's still applicable on 0902 and the more recent BIOSes?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> Now if I could just figure out what is wrong with either this Asus RX 480 card.... or its drivers.... spent hours last night trying to uninstall the drivers and related software. Asus GPU Tweak II did NOT want to uninstall.... everytime I tried to do so, it triggered the card to crash, or whatever its doing when the screen goes off and the card starts blinking on-off-on-off etc etc until I hit the reset button.
> I finally used DDU and CC cleaner to uninstall the drivers, clean everything up, and I think I got rid of Tweak II.... Reinstalled the driver this morning, and just letting the system sit and run to see if it crashes again, as it usually does it when its sitting idle or when I'm not doing much like just using the internet or whatever.
> 
> I'm guessing why i don't hear of this happening to others on here is because not many is using the RX 480...? I'm sure most are using GTX 1070's or 1080's. I just didn't have the $ to put that much into a graphics card, and the 480... if it will work... should do all I want to anyway.


Afraid I can't help much there, sorry







. Your post gave me a little flicker of memory though back to my pains trying to uninstall some ASUS software before haha







.


----------



## Fediuld

Here is my saga.

Bought the system on Tuesday and built it on Wednesday. Is a CH6 Hero and an 1700X. (and a set of F4-3600C16D-16GVK I had with my i7 system).

From the first boot got the error 8. After having tried for hours to figure out what the issue was, having rebuilt the system twice and checking if all is correct, decided to flash the bios to 0902.
And it worked and system booted, but it was late night and left the system with the old installation of windows.

yesterday all was fine, installed windows without issues, and everything else.

Today, I was prompted to update the bios to 1001. However after 15 minutes and while gaming the system shut down. Trying to turn it on, the error 8 was there again.
Tried to install 0038 and 0902 in vain.

So took it upstairs, dismantled it and build it up making sure everything is correctly positions.
Surprisingly the system boot again. After an hour working with it, installed 1001 again and worked for 5 hours. Then when wanted to restart the system the error 62 came up and the machine hang there for half hour. Turning the power off and starting again, the error 8 came up.

Tried to flash back bios 0902 nothing, and after awhile trying to thing how to resolve the issue, decided to install 0902 again (second time).
Then the system boot and here I am at the moment.

I haven't overclocked the machine at all, having left everything running on default. Idk what's wrong and after 22 years building my own machine (more than few dozen different ones), and hundreds for my clients having used Intel, AMD and Cyrix CPUs, this is the very first time I have such issues









Clearly annoyed and if the system "bricks" itself again over the next week, I will have to return everything back and build a new system.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> DRAM Ratios above 2666 doesn't work for 2x16GB, 4x8GB, 4x16GB and even some 2x8GB configurations. How do people miss this?? I'm gonna make people take a quiz before being able to download the BIOS in the future.
> 
> And stop complaining about your memory working on 0902 and not on 1001. That's what the 0038 BIOS if for.
> 
> I readded 1001 & 0038 to the OP.


I think the quiz is an excellent idea!


----------



## bluej511

Btw is there a way to stop Asus/the BIOS or wtv it is, to stop from asking to update the BIOS? Seems like that also causes issues with some people.


----------



## Purple Hayz

Great thread (thanks all) and great mobo. I've run dozens of ASUS boards over the years and this CVIH is as solid as any.









Also great seeing chimpzilla back in the game. This is my first AMD product in a decade (last was a Phenom II hexacore), and my first compelling reason to upgrade in 5+ years. I've been running a 3930K @4.6 since 2012, and none of these "new" Intel architectures have been anything but marginal improvements. Leave it to AMD to "wake up the echoes" and reclaim that Athlon 64 mojo once again. It's been a long wait, but well worth it...

As for the mobo, just flashed the new 1001 beta and she's running great for the most part (but see below). Lost my speedy RAM when I switched to 902, but all good now. 2x8 CORSAIR Vengeance LPX purring along at 3200mHz at 1.35v (16-18-18-18-36). The CPU is a gem as well. Though I can't clock her anywhere near as fast as my old Sandy Bridge K, she destroys my old rig on most benchmarks of interest even at stock speeds. If pushed, she'll boot at 4.2ghz and benchmark/stress at 4.1, but she's a little too hot (80+ tctl) and hungry (1.4+) at that speed, so for now I'm settling for 4.0 as my 24/7 OC.

With only .05 offset on the core voltage, my new rig's prime stable 12+ hours and can rip IBT (standard, high, and very high) linpack loops all day long without cresting 78C or 1.352 Vcore. And that's on air (DH-15). Best part? The whole rig pulls less than 200 watts at the wall, less than HALF of what my 3930K system needed at full throttle. All told, I'm looking at 20-30% better performance at half the juice AND half the price. What's not to love?!

Of course, I might love it even more if I could get 4.2ghz stable, but I'm not sure it's in the cards without being A) water-cooled and/or B) willing to live with excess heat/voltage. Anyone having luck getting 4.2+ outta these Ryzen chips? If so, what's it take to get there?

Last but not least a quick shoutout and bugfix request to the Asus folks. Kudos for putting the time in to keep these fine revisions coming. You are the best in the game, and this is why you earn my business time and time again.







As for 1001, things look solid overall, but the q-control for the case fans is busted on the BIOS side. Your analyzer correctly times all my fans, but falsely flags valid speed settings as "out of range." My Fractal R2s can run at anything over 300 RPM (30% power), but with 1001, I cannot program anything <60%. Small potatoes to be sure, but it worked fine in 902 so not sure what went wrong. Perhaps when restoring AIS-III functionality (in Windows) something got scrambled?


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> DRAM Ratios above 2666 doesn't work for 2x16GB, 4x8GB, 4x16GB and even some 2x8GB configurations. How do people miss this?? I'm gonna make people take a quiz before being able to download the BIOS in the future.
> 
> And stop complaining about your memory working on 0902 and not on 1001. That's what the 0038 BIOS if for.
> 
> I readded 1001 & 0038 to the OP.


2x16GB at 2933 works as well at 18-16-16-16-36









Particularly this one: F4-3200C15D-32GTZ

Although I'm running 2666 at 14-12-12-12-32.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDfreak*
> 
> Good call, so far so good with 14-12-12-12-32. Thanks!


Great to hear!


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

I know you guys are sick to death of Cinebench runs, but this is my first run after getting everything set up. My 1700X is running at 3975MHz, DRAM frequency is 2933 with 14-14-14-34 timings. I haven't been able to get the ram to go to 3200 yet.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> I know you guys are sick to death of Cinebench runs, but this is my first run after getting everything set up. My 1700X is running at 3975MHz, DRAM frequency is 2933 with 14-14-14-34 timings. I haven't been able to get the ram to go to 3200 yet.


Nice bench !! Thanks for sharing! Now trying to get 3200 ?!


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> DRAM Ratios above 2666 doesn't work for 2x16GB, 4x8GB, 4x16GB and even some 2x8GB configurations. How do people miss this?? I'm gonna make people take a quiz before being able to download the BIOS in the future.
> 
> And stop complaining about your memory working on 0902 and not on 1001. That's what the 0038 BIOS if for.
> 
> I readded 1001 & 0038 to the OP.


Thanks again Elmor!!, Will give it a try tomorrow. I assume you didn't change anything because you readded with same releasenumbers ?


----------



## NemChem

Anyone know how to enable OC mode when overclocking with a BCLK that results in lower than stock multiplier? If I set BCLK to 135 and use the 2666 MHz memory strap I get my memory to 3600 MHz, with a 30.5x multiplier giving 4118 MHz, but the TDP is limited to 95W.

Edit: Hmm, actually I think I just thought of it... using a set voltage instead of offset, right?


----------



## elmor

DRAM overclock collection

Can I get some summarized data on your DRAM overclocks please? Answer this form https://goo.gl/forms/zSycLSBqPhSgoWO72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> Great thread (thanks all) and great mobo. I've run dozens of ASUS boards over the years and this CVIH is as solid as any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also great seeing chimpzilla back in the game. This is my first AMD product in a decade (last was a Phenom II hexacore), and my first compelling reason to upgrade in 5+ years. I've been running a 3930K @4.6 since 2012, and none of these "new" Intel architectures have been anything but marginal improvements. Leave it to AMD to "wake up the echoes" and reclaim that Athlon 64 mojo once again. It's been a long wait, but well worth it...
> 
> As for the mobo, just flashed the new 1001 beta and she's running great for the most part (but see below). Lost my speedy RAM when I switched to 902, but all good now. 2x8 CORSAIR Vengeance LPX purring along at 3200mHz at 1.35v (16-18-18-18-36). The CPU is a gem as well. Though I can't clock her anywhere near as fast as my old Sandy Bridge K, she destroys my old rig on most benchmarks of interest even at stock speeds. If pushed, she'll boot at 4.2ghz and benchmark/stress at 4.1, but she's a little too hot (80+ tctl) and hungry (1.4+) at that speed, so for now I'm settling for 4.0 as my 24/7 OC.
> 
> With only .05 offset on the core voltage, my new rig's prime stable 12+ hours and can rip IBT (standard, high, and very high) linpack loops all day long without cresting 78C or 1.352 Vcore. And that's on air (DH-15). Best part? The whole rig pulls less than 200 watts at the wall, less than HALF of what my 3930K system needed at full throttle. All told, I'm looking at 20-30% better performance at half the juice AND half the price. What's not to love?!
> 
> Of course, I might love it even more if I could get 4.2ghz stable, but I'm not sure it's in the cards without being A) water-cooled and/or B) willing to live with excess heat/voltage. Anyone having luck getting 4.2+ outta these Ryzen chips? If so, what's it take to get there?
> 
> Last but not least a quick shoutout and bugfix request to the Asus folks. Kudos for putting the time in to keep these fine revisions coming. You are the best in the game, and this is why you earn my business time and time again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for 1001, things look solid overall, but the q-control for the case fans is busted on the BIOS side. Your analyzer correctly times all my fans, but falsely flags valid speed settings as "out of range." My Fractal R2s can run at anything over 300 RPM (30% power), but with 1001, I cannot program anything <60%. Small potatoes to be sure, but it worked fine in 902 so not sure what went wrong. Perhaps when restoring AIS-III functionality (in Windows) something got scrambled?


I hope we'll get it working soon, thank you for your patience.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Cool, let us know!
> With LLC I create stability on load when I'm fine-tuning the voltage. it's against vdroop.


Ok I can now pass 10 loops of x264 and 1 hour of RealBench @ 3.9Ghz. However, I had to increase my offset to +0.21875 from 1.1875 default. Accordingly, a total of 1.406v.

However, I am not using LLC. During full load it is using approximately 1.365v. If I used LLC level 3, I will be stable at 1.365v.

I thought I may have a pretty good chip but apparently there are others who get 3.9ghz at less volts. I think I may be in the middle of the pack. I never get lucky with chips... my 2500k was only 4.3Ghz.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> DRAM overclock collection
> 
> Can I get some summarized data on your DRAM overclocks please? Answer this form https://goo.gl/forms/zSycLSBqPhSgoWO72
> I hope we'll get it working soon, thank you for your patience.


Will do. Should have my ch6 monday. Have a set of corsair lpx 3200mhz ver 5.39 (same as what amd said could get 3200mhz out of)


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Hey elmor,

You didn't specify what content you're looking for in the screenshot. I'm guessing a CPU-Z Memory Tab and stress test validation?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> DRAM overclock collection
> 
> Can I get some summarized data on your DRAM overclocks please? Answer this form https://goo.gl/forms/zSycLSBqPhSgoWO72
> I hope we'll get it working soon, thank you for your patience.


I filled it out, but I was only able to put in one selection. My current 2x8gb 3200 14-14-14-34 and couldn't also tell you that it works as 4x8gb 18-16-16-36 on that form.


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> DRAM overclock collection
> 
> Can I get some summarized data on your DRAM overclocks please? Answer this form https://goo.gl/forms/zSycLSBqPhSgoWO72


Filled it out for my F4-3200C15D-32GTZ at 2933, since I think you're interested in the maximum speed.

However, the timings required at that frequency are high (18-16-16-16-36), so I'm actually using 2666 at 14-12-12-12-32. Unsure if this is useful info, please let me know if you'd prefer I go back and edit my response.


----------



## elmor

OP should now be automagically updated when you add entries. I'll update with timings as well (I believe you should be able to edit your answer).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Hey elmor,
> 
> You didn't specify what content you're looking for in the screenshot. I'm guessing a CPU-Z Memory Tab and stress test validation?


More information is better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Will do. Should have my ch6 monday. Have a set of corsair lpx 3200mhz ver 5.39 (same as what amd said could get 3200mhz out of)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I filled it out, but I was only able to put in one selection. My current 2x8gb 3200 14-14-14-34 and couldn't also tell you that it works as 4x8gb 18-16-16-36 on that form.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> Filled it out for my F4-3200C15D-32GTZ at 2933, since I think you're interested in the maximum speed.
> 
> However, the timings required at that frequency are high (18-16-16-16-36), so I'm actually using 2666 at 14-12-12-12-32. Unsure if this is useful info, please let me know if you'd prefer I go back and edit my response.


Thanks, forgot to add timings. And you can't add a second entry?


----------



## hughjazz44

I filled out the survey. My RAM OPERATES at 2666 (which is what I chose in the survey) but it's RATED at 3000. Wouldn't it be more helpful to add a rating and functional option so you know what truly works and what doesn't?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> I filled out the survey. My RAM OPERATES at 2666 (which is what I chose in the survey) but it's RATED at 3000. Wouldn't it be more helpful to add a rating and functional option so you know what truly works and what doesn't?


Thats what the part number is for lol


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Thats what the part number is for lol


Fair enough...


----------



## Dethon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> That would be the CPU sensor. Run some load and you'll see it differ from Tctl.
> 
> To help with the cold boot issue, you can try setting DRAM Boot Voltage to same as your DRAM Voltage.


Just tried setting the DRAM Boot Voltage to 1.35, but it still gets stuck on 0d. The retry button doesn't work either (tested on both, 902 and 1001).

As for the temperatures, I can now see differences between Tctl and CPU with BIOS 1001, but CPU is around 5-7ºC hotter than Tctl in both idle and load. Shouldn't it be the other way around? If the CPU sensor is in the socket I would think it should be somewhat cooler than Tctl.

EDIT: Survey filled out!


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> DRAM overclock collection
> 
> Can I get some summarized data on your DRAM overclocks please? Answer this form https://goo.gl/forms/zSycLSBqPhSgoWO72
> I hope we'll get it working soon, thank you for your patience.


Just filled it out. The only cell I didn't know was the IC for my RAM. SPD line 350 reads "AD80 (Hyundai)" which I assume is Hynix, right?

See screenshot above for verification of timings, speed, OC, vcore, etc. Taken during Prime95 blended FFT test


----------



## biohaufen

Well, I received my Crosshair VI Hero on Tuesday and I honestly have to say that it's a really, really good Motherboard!
I updated straight away to 0902 when I got the board and I never had any problem so far.
For the RAM I'm running Crucial Ballistix Tacital with 2666 [email protected] right now, with the CPU SoC voltage just under 0,94V.

I tried 1001 but didn't like it much. Somehow it wasn't 100% stable with my tigther RAM timings and also the CPU temps were quite off. While with 0902 the CPU Temp was always nearly the same to the Tctl Temp, in 1001 it's about 10-13°C more.
(I have a 1700, which reported correct temperature before)
Therefore CPU Fan Speed Control is somehow a bit ****ty with the 1001 Bios. (I use it to actually control my water temperature)

*BUT* I have one question:

Why the hell does it take about 15 seconds to post? Windows itself boots within 2 or 3 seconds, but until the "beep" occures it takes ages.








Will this be fixed? Or is it even possible to get this shortened much? My Z87 Deluxe was way faster tbh.

And thanks for the huge support we're seeing here from Raja and elmor!


----------



## hughjazz44

I got Q-Fan to work on 1001. It's kinda tricky, and I'm not 100% sure how I did it, but here's how I THINK I did it:

-Set all fans to "Standard"
-Run Q-Fan tuning to take fan measurements
-Save and Exit BIOS
-Re-enter BIOS and go back to fan control
-Set all fans to "Manual"
-Adjust to your liking

It seems immediately after tuning the fans you can't actually adjust them. At least not any lower than 60%.

Also, for people with fans going crazy: I set all my chassis fans to follow the Motherboard temps and NOT the CPU temps. Since the motherboard sensor isn't constantly going up and down, it'll keep the fans from going up and down. Just make sure you set the fan speeds high enough to keep things cool.


----------



## NemChem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemChem*
> 
> Anyone know how to enable OC mode when overclocking with a BCLK that results in lower than stock multiplier? If I set BCLK to 135 and use the 2666 MHz memory strap I get my memory to 3600 MHz, with a 30.5x multiplier giving 4118 MHz, but the TDP is limited to 95W.
> 
> Edit: Hmm, actually I think I just thought of it... using a set voltage instead of offset, right?


After testing, nope, the TDP limit is still there when using Vcore = 1.45, BCLK = 135 and multiplier = 30.5. Chip gets way hotter (and scores better) with lower bclk and multis above 36







.

Had some fun with low BCLK though... took a while, but finally got past 1900!


----------



## Rc21891

Hello I got the 1800x ryzen cpu and the Asus Crosshair 6. I got everything built and it starts up. The Q-code goes to 8 and the computer boots. Going into the bios after a short time the monitor goes to sleep and all the USB ports quit working. I've tried trying different hard drives and reconnecting the motherboard and cpu power cables. For more info I've also tried using a new hard drive and install Windows from USB as well but as soon as it starts to install same thing USB drives die and monitor goes sleepy. No luck. Any ideas? Thank you so much


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rc21891*
> 
> Hello I got the 1800x ryzen cpu and the Asus Crosshair 6. I got everything built and it starts up. The Q-code goes to 8 and the computer boots. Going into the bios after a short time the monitor goes to sleep and all the USB ports quit working. I've tried trying different hard drives and reconnecting the motherboard and cpu power cables. For more info I've also tried using a new hard drive and install Windows from USB as well but as soon as it starts to install same thing USB drives die and monitor goes sleepy. No luck. Any ideas? Thank you so much


code 8 on left side of display, or 08, or flashing?

Do you have the 24 power and the 8 power both plugged in? usb/fans i believe get power from the 8.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rc21891*
> 
> Hello I got the 1800x ryzen cpu and the Asus Crosshair 6. I got everything built and it starts up. The Q-code goes to 8 and the computer boots. Going into the bios after a short time the monitor goes to sleep and all the USB ports quit working. I've tried trying different hard drives and reconnecting the motherboard and cpu power cables. For more info I've also tried using a new hard drive and install Windows from USB as well but as soon as it starts to install same thing USB drives die and monitor goes sleepy. No luck. Any ideas? Thank you so much


oops, meant to also ask what bios are you on? and have you reset it a few times?


----------



## Voitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Thanks again Elmor!!, Will give it a try tomorrow. I assume you didn't change anything because you readded with same releasenumbers ?


Does this mean I can't run my dominator platinum 3000mhz 2x16gb beyond 2666??? ?


----------



## KyleStilkey

Thought I would check on this. I have everything in my BIOS set to AUTO and have only changed my Memory Clock speeds to their 2400Mhz speeds. I'm noticing that my CPU Voltage jumps from 1.21-.23 to 1.41-.45 about every second or 2. Anyone know why this is happening and should I just manually change my Voltage Controls and if so what should I try setting them to?

Thanks so far guys with the help, this forum and thread has been very helpful!


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voitto*
> 
> Does this mean I can't run my dominator platinum 3000mhz 2x16gb beyond 2666??? ?


You can give it a shot, no guarantees, try with one of the new bios 1001 or 0038. Some have better luck than others.


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fediuld*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Ok....
> 
> @elmor
> 
> I tried both new BIOSes 1001 and 308:
> 
> 1001: I did get only RAM errors with 4x16GB sticks
> 
> 308: not matter what I have tried I either did get error "CC" or I froze while working in the BIOS - even on default settings
> 
> I then tried to revert back 902 but accidentally flashed 5803..and now it is bricked...such a freaking crap. I was tired and clicked on the wrong file. I treid flashing 902 via USB flashback but it jus won't turn on anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> You do not have another machine at home to change the bios in the USB and reflash it?
Click to expand...

I do that's how it happened as I still had 5803 on my notebook but had deleted it on my desktop looking ago just to be safe.

What do you want me to do?
Already tried 902 flashing but it just won't turn on...


----------



## warpedsoul

Should be getting my board soon, I hope. Does anyone else have the Trident Z F4-3600C17? I wish I would have gotten the 3600C16 or the 3200C14 but didn't know much about RAM. If you do have the same set, what kind of speeds and timings are you getting?


----------



## Karagra

Is the trident z rgb line going to get future support for the 3600 ram?


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> Is the trident z rgb line going to get future support for the 3600 ram?


more than likely. I would just wait if you already have it. run a bit slower if you have to for a bit.


----------



## Karagra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> more than likely. I would just wait if you already have it. run a bit slower if you have to for a bit.


appreciate that my buddy has a intel rig and got the c16 3200mhz was debating on the swap but from what your saying ill keep my 3600mhz


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemChem*
> 
> After testing, nope, the TDP limit is still there when using Vcore = 1.45, BCLK = 135 and multiplier = 30.5. Chip gets way hotter (and scores better) with lower bclk and multis above 36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Had some fun with low BCLK though... took a while, but finally got past 1900!


I have the F4-3600C15D-16GTZ. Pretty close to what you have.

I'm theory crafting for my system, maybe you can give some of this a try.

This is assuming you have a 2T BIOS.

P States:
Freq = 220 x (FID/DID)
Above for 120MHz Ref, 200 for 100Mhz
hextodecimal.com

P0 (Base Freq & Volts):
FID:
84 (3.63GHz, 30.25x)
8A (3.795GHz, 31.625x)
90 (3.96GHz, 33x)
96 (4.125GHz, 34.375x)
DID: 8
VID: 20 (1.35v)

Likely Volts for Freq (VID 20 1.35v):
3.8GHz @ 1.376v (+0.026v)
3.9GHz @ 1.408v (+0.058v)
4.0GHz @ 1.440v (+0.09v)
4.1GHz @ 1.450v (+0.1v)

Memory (< or = 2666 DRAM ratio):
1800MHz
DRAM ratio: 2666
REF: 120MHz
DDR: 1.35v (Raise as needed)
DDR Boot: 1.35v (Raise as needed)
SOC: 1.0v (Raise as needed)
CAS Latency: 15
RAS to CAS Read: 15
RAS to CAS Write: 15
RAS PRE Time: 15
RAS ACT Time: 35

I just took the voltages from the stats from siliconlotery.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> appreciate that my buddy has a intel rig and got the c16 3200mhz was debating on the swap but from what your saying ill keep my 3600mhz


I went with the 3200 c14, but if i had the 3600 i'de just wait, unless its an easy swap for you, like just run to nearest store and trade. I would bother if you have to mail and such tho.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> I have the F4-3600C15D-16GTZ. Pretty close to what you have.
> 
> I'm theory crafting for my system, maybe you can give some of this a try.
> 
> This is assuming you have a 2T BIOS.
> 
> P States:
> Freq = 220 x (FID/DID)
> Above for 120MHz Ref, 200 for 100Mhz
> hextodecimal.com
> 
> P0 (Base Freq & Volts):
> FID:
> 84 (3.63GHz, 30.25x)
> 8A (3.795GHz, 31.625x)
> 90 (3.96GHz, 33x)
> 96 (4.125GHz, 34.375x)
> DID: 8
> VID: 20 (1.35v)
> 
> Likely Volts for Freq (VID 20 1.35v):
> 3.8GHz @ 1.376v (+0.026v)
> 3.9GHz @ 1.408v (+0.058v)
> 4.0GHz @ 1.440v (+0.09v)
> 4.1GHz @ 1.450v (+0.1v)
> 
> Memory (< or = 2666 DRAM ratio):
> 1800MHz
> DRAM ratio: 2666
> REF: 120MHz
> DDR: 1.35v (Raise as needed)
> DDR Boot: 1.35v (Raise as needed)
> SOC: 1.0v (Raise as needed)
> CAS Latency: 15
> RAS to CAS Read: 15
> RAS to CAS Write: 15
> RAS PRE Time: 15
> RAS ACT Time: 35
> 
> I just took the voltages from the stats from siliconlotery.


Are you getting a 1700x/1800x? VID: 20 is only for the X models.

Also the stats/volts you took from silicon lottery assumes you're using LLC level 3. If you're not using LLC level 3 you have to raise your volts by at least 20mV, more likely 30-40mV. Also Most voltages required to be stable at actual stress testing is a lot higher unless you get lucky with a good CPU.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Are you getting a 1700x/1800x? VID: 20 is only for the X models.
> 
> Also the stats/volts you took from silicon lottery assumes you're using LLC level 3. If you're not using LLC level 3 you have to raise your volts by at least 20mV, more likely 30-40mV. Also Most voltages required to be stable at actual stress testing is a lot higher unless you get lucky with a good CPU.


Ah, so what is the VID for the 1700?

Thanks for the heads up on the LLC from silicon lottery.

I need to correct my numbers.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

ArrGeeBee!!!

Booted straight in at 2666Mhz with 4x8GB sticks


----------



## Rc21891

false
I"m on bios 0701. I also just tried replugging everything in and double checked even reset the NH-15S cpu cooler and reapplied thermal paste. Still getting the same thing. It starts up I can go into bios for maybe 30-60 seconds then boom blank screen and lose keyboard and mouse.


----------



## Rc21891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> I went with the 3200 c14, but if i had the 3600 i'de just wait, unless its an easy swap for you, like just run to nearest store and trade. I would bother if you have to mail and such tho.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> oops, meant to also ask what bios are you on? and have you reset it a few times?


I"m on bios 0701. I also just tried replugging everything in and double checked even reset the NH-15S cpu cooler and reapplied thermal paste. Still getting the same thing. It starts up I can go into bios for maybe 30-60 seconds then boom blank screen and lose keyboard and mouse.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Ah, so what is the VID for the 1700?
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on the LLC from silicon lottery.
> 
> I need to correct my numbers.


VID for 1700 is 3A (1.1875v). So the offset will be larger. In the end though its about the lottery. You can still actually meet those goals if you get the right chip.

I've gotten 3.8ghz with +0.06250 offset (1.25v with average vcore of 1.221v during full load) 10 loops of x264 + 1 hour of RealBench.

I've gotten 3.9ghz with +0.1875 offset (1.375v with average vcore of 1.335v[this is probably off] during full load) 5 iterations of Y-Cruncher + 10 loops of x264. [fails RealBench though]

testing lower offset with Y-Cruncher actually to see if its stable at 3.9ghz. I'm not using any LLC.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rc21891*
> 
> I"m on bios 0701. I also just tried replugging everything in and double checked even reset the NH-15S cpu cooler and reapplied thermal paste. Still getting the same thing. It starts up I can go into bios for maybe 30-60 seconds then boom blank screen and lose keyboard and mouse.


you should switch to at least 0902 bios just to start with


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> VID for 1700 is 3A (1.1875v). So the offset will be larger. In the end though its about the lottery. You can still actually meet those goals if you get the right chip.
> 
> I've gotten 3.8ghz with +0.06250 offset (1.25v with average vcore of 1.221v during full load) 10 loops of x264 + 1 hour of RealBench.
> 
> I've gotten 3.9ghz with +0.1875 offset (1.375v with average vcore of 1.335v[this is probably off] during full load) 5 iterations of Y-Cruncher + 10 loops of x264. [fails RealBench though]
> 
> testing lower offset with Y-Cruncher actually to see if its stable at 3.9ghz. I'm not using any LLC.


Thanks alot.

P States:
Freq = 220 x (FID/DID)
Above for 120MHz Ref, 200 for 100Mhz

P0 (Base Freq & Volts):
FID:
84 (3.63GHz, 30.25x)
8A (3.795GHz, 31.625x)
90 (3.96GHz, 33x)
96 (4.125GHz, 34.375)
DID: 8
VID: 3A (1.1875v)

Likely Volts for Freq (VID 3A 1.1875v):
3.8GHz @ 1.25v (+0.0625v)
3.9GHz @ 1.375v (+0.1875v)

Memory (< or = 2666 DRAM ratio):
1800MHz
DRAM ratio: 2666
REF: 120MHz
DDR: 1.35v (Raise as needed)
DDR Boot: 1.35v (Raise as needed)
SOC: 1.0v (Raise as needed)
CAS Latency: 15
RAS to CAS Read: 15
RAS to CAS Write: 15
RAS PRE Time: 15
RAS ACT Time: 35

Mind looking this over?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Thanks alot.
> 
> P States:
> Freq = 220 x (FID/DID)
> Above for 120MHz Ref, 200 for 100Mhz
> 
> P0 (Base Freq & Volts):
> FID:
> 84 (3.63GHz, 30.25x)
> 8A (3.795GHz, 31.625x)
> 90 (3.96GHz, 33x)
> 96 (4.125GHz, 34.375)
> DID: 8
> VID: 3A (1.1875v)
> 
> Likely Volts for Freq (VID 3A 1.1875v):
> 3.8GHz @ 1.25v (+0.0625v)
> 3.9GHz @ 1.375v (+0.1875v)
> 
> Memory (< or = 2666 DRAM ratio):
> 1800MHz
> DRAM ratio: 2666
> REF: 120MHz
> DDR: 1.35v (Raise as needed)
> DDR Boot: 1.35v (Raise as needed)
> SOC: 1.0v (Raise as needed)
> CAS Latency: 15
> RAS to CAS Read: 15
> RAS to CAS Write: 15
> RAS PRE Time: 15
> RAS ACT Time: 35
> 
> Mind looking this over?


I don't increase my REF clock so not sure about those and I am not certain if odd # cas latency works. First page of this thread states only even # works for 2666 and higher, but I believe someone posted cas 13 worked. I don't recall seeing a cas 15, while I've seen both cas 14 and 16.

Wish you the best of luck with the CPU lottery. I've passed 3 iterations (on-going with 1.36875v) but may just stick with 1.375 since RealBench fails.. then again RealBench isn't stable for me until 1.406v or so if I want it to last longer than an hour on 3.9Ghz. Which leads me to believe RealBench is crashing for reasons other than the CPU, but I can't be sure.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I don't increase my REF clock so not sure about those and I am not certain if odd # cas latency works. First page of this thread states only even # works for 2666 and higher, but I believe someone posted cas 13 worked. I don't recall seeing a cas 15, while I've seen both cas 14 and 16.
> 
> Wish you the best of luck with the CPU lottery. I've passed 3 iterations (on-going with 1.36875v) but may just stick with 1.375 since RealBench fails.. then again RealBench isn't stable for me until 1.406v or so if I want it to last longer than an hour on 3.9Ghz. Which leads me to believe RealBench is crashing for reasons other than the CPU, but I can't be sure.


Yeah, I heard about the even timing thing, but same as you, seen the 13 someone posted.

I will use your voltages as a starting point though. I'll try 16 then 14 timings.

I believe I'm right in how the multiplier is calculated for a higher ref clock. I believe the actual calculation is 2 x Ref x (FID/DID).


----------



## Rc21891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> you should switch to at least 0902 bios just to start with


Tried that but the USB connectors kick out and the monitor shuts down. It actually happened during BIOS update and now its stuck with Q-Code 07 and the yellow light remains on. Seems its bricked?


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rc21891*
> 
> Tried that but the USB connectors kick out and the monitor shuts down. It actually happened during BIOS update and now its stuck with Q-Code 07 and the yellow light remains on. Seems its bricked?


Try USB flashback?


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rc21891*
> 
> Tried that but the USB connectors kick out and the monitor shuts down. It actually happened during BIOS update and now its stuck with Q-Code 07 and the yellow light remains on. Seems its bricked?


What mem do you have? and is this a new power supply?
I would take everything out and just try to flash 0902 from usb. all you need is power to board for that, dont need cpu/mem, nothing. if its still freezing I would wonder if its your power somehow.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rc21891*
> 
> Tried that but the USB connectors kick out and the monitor shuts down. It actually happened during BIOS update and now its stuck with Q-Code 07 and the yellow light remains on. Seems its bricked?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> What mem do you have? and is this a new power supply?
> I would take everything out and just try to flash 0902 from usb. all you need is power to board for that, dont need cpu/mem, nothing. if its still freezing I would wonder if its your power somehow.


if you can finish the bios update that way then i would put cpu/mem vid/keyboard back and see what happens. if you can't, then hopefully you have another power supply you can try with.


----------



## Rc21891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> if you can finish the bios update that way then i would put cpu/mem vid/keyboard back and see what happens. if you can't, then hopefully you have another power supply you can try with.


First I want to thank you for taking the time to help me. My power supply is brand new EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 T2, and the ram is the Corsair LPX 3200 CMK32GX4M2B3200C16. I'm trying the flashback right now thank you


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rc21891*
> 
> First I want to thank you for taking the time to help me. My power supply is brand new EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 T2, and the ram is the Corsair LPX 3200 CMK32GX4M2B3200C16. I'm trying the flashback right now thank you


Mem should be fine for just getting booted, if you cannot get flashed with nothing hooked up i would try the power supply (if you have a spare) before calling the board dead. This sounds more power related, although it *could* be a bad board, just seems unlikely.


----------



## Rc21891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> Mem should be fine for just getting booted, if you cannot get flashed with nothing hooked up i would try the power supply (if you have a spare) before calling the board dead. This sounds more power related, although it *could* be a bad board, just seems unlikely.


Weird I would never thought a brand new power supply would be the problem? I'll give it a go, waiting for the flashback now. Its been taking a while.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rc21891*
> 
> Weird I would never thought a brand new power supply would be the problem? I'll give it a go, waiting for the flashback now. Its been taking a while.


can take a few mins. I have a corsair 850 power supply, would not let my old 1090T system boot at ALL, put in my wifes 1055T system with exact same motherboard and works fine. but in my old system, even with NOTHING but cpu/mem/vid it would not boot at all. So wouldnt say its bad, but you never know. ;-)


----------



## Rc21891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> can take a few mins. I have a corsair 850 power supply, would not let my old 1090T system boot at ALL, put in my wifes 1055T system with exact same motherboard and works fine. but in my old system, even with NOTHING but cpu/mem/vid it would not boot at all. So wouldnt say its bad, but you never know. ;-)


Thanks again I'm gonna sleep on it and let the bios flashback now. Appreciate it, back to the troubleshooting tomorrow


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rc21891*
> 
> Thanks again I'm gonna sleep on it and let the bios flashback now. Appreciate it, back to the troubleshooting tomorrow


Me too, bed time. Good luck, I hope you get up and running. I read all posts so I'm sure ill see tomorrow how you're doing.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemChem*
> 
> After testing, nope, the TDP limit is still there when using Vcore = 1.45, BCLK = 135 and multiplier = 30.5. Chip gets way hotter (and scores better) with lower bclk and multis above 36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Had some fun with low BCLK though... took a while, but finally got past 1900!


Good job!









Is your memory stable at those clocks? Bios settings?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> I meant your idle state. So if you're on a 1700 and it's 1500, going lower like 1200. I'm on a 1700x and thinking about forcing mine to 1500.


On a R7 1700 what I noted. Stock CPU, idle ~1.4GHz, PState 2 is default 1550MHz

Next I change only PState 0 to attain a higher ACB clock and do not modify PState 2 (default 1550MHz), the higher I go for MHz in PState 0 the closer idle clock gets to PState 2 (MHz value).

So lets' say I go for PState 0 as 3.7GHz I'll be idling at ~1.5GHz , next I set PState 0 as 3.8GHz I'll be idling at ~1.55GHz, so basically the value in PState 2 is acting as "ceiling" clock for that state and based on how far you OC PState 0 you attain a higher PState 2 clock.

If you lower Pstate 2 you get lower idle, I was able to go all the way down to 1125MHz, 1100MHz I'd get random freezes in OS, I had not edited VID in PState 2 for this set of test.

Next I edit VID in PState 2, I could use 575mV compared with default 875mV, this approximately changed the idle voltage "range" by ~100mV on DMM readings for VCORE. This meant my idle VCORE range was very close to stock CPU idle VCORE.


----------



## Mandarb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rc21891*
> 
> Weird I would never thought a brand new power supply would be the problem? I'll give it a go, waiting for the flashback now. Its been taking a while.


For my old i7 2600K system I bought a Seasonic Gold 600W PSU. Really nice PSU, high quality. Put everything together, booted the first time, wanted to reboot, nothing. Checked components according to the different manuals.

Then the PSU check (you need to short two certain pins or something along those lines) and it came out negative. RMAed the PSU, put the new one in and PC worked like a charm.

TL;DR: about 1% of all new electronics is DoA, happens to all quality levels.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> LLC just introduces random spikes of voltage that I would like to avoid.










.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> With LLC I create stability on load when I'm fine-tuning the voltage. it's against vdroop.


You/others may wish to read this







.

Like I said before with DMM readings LLC LVL 3 created at least +50mV greater voltage spikes.

Plus what I'm seeing with other data to me it seems the VID we see in PState 0 (ie 1.1875V for R7 1700 and 1.35V for R7 1700X/1800X) is not what is used perhaps.

So at stock let's say PState 0 VCORE is 1.089V read on DMM with +0mV offset.

3.7GHz OC requires +0.01875V offset, I read 1.228V on DMM when CPU under load, that would mean PState 0 must be 1.20925V.
3.8GHz OC requires +0.10625V offset, I read 1.319V on DMM when CPU under load, that would mean PState 0 must be 1.21275V.
3.9GHz OC requires +0.19375V offset, I read 1.409V on DMM when CPU under load, that would mean PState 0 must be 1.21525V.


----------



## razielfury

I still got many problems , most of times it goes with memory management bsod or IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

i'm on latest bios 0038 , also tested 1001 and 0902 with same problem

spec corsair rm 1000
gpu 2x rx 480 1 from working system and 1 new "not in crossfire just swap them for check if gpu is broken
ram avexir 4 gb x4 cl 16 avd4u26661504g-4cir tested with only 2x4 2x1 4x4 stock speed 2144 and also lowest
all driver installed also am4 chipsed from amd site crimson 17.2.1.

so tried really everything from bios , preset oc soc voltage manual offset sense mi really everything , now running 2x4 gb bios 0038 , with preset I can run all night aida64 cpu/mem test/gpu test /hd test with no crash occt hours with no crash also at 4 ghz "i'm on custom loop" and at any ram speed up to 2666 I dont go above that since there is no reason.. "can't lauch a game"
when I lauch uplay and click for honor "bsod memory management " istant or after 3-10 minuts of game play sometimes I get random error like IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL and others that I don't remeber
Also steam sometime crash at start of lauch a game sometime also after 5-20 minuts .

i'm disperate tried to any voltage any clock/downclocks , tested all 2 gpu new one seems to give me much more problem but the "oldest " work at 100% i'm sure but anyway I can run furmark for ages with them with no problem... no post problem , never.

so now what the hell I have to do

windows 10 home 64 bit
no antivirus just windows defender
chipset installed from amd site.. do i have to use the one in the support..? really don t know what to do...


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> You/others may wish to read this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Like I said before with DMM readings LLC LVL 3 created at least +50mV greater voltage spikes.
> 
> Plus what I'm seeing with other data to me it seems the VID we see in PState 0 (ie 1.1875V for R7 1700 and 1.35V for R7 1700X/1800X) is not what is used perhaps.
> 
> So at stock let's say PState 0 VCORE is 1.089V read on DMM with +0mV offset.
> 
> 3.7GHz OC requires +0.01875V offset, I read 1.228V on DMM when CPU under load, that would mean PState 0 must be 1.20925V.
> 3.8GHz OC requires +0.10625V offset, I read 1.319V on DMM when CPU under load, that would mean PState 0 must be 1.21275V.
> 3.9GHz OC requires +0.19375V offset, I read 1.409V on DMM when CPU under load, that would mean PState 0 must be 1.21525V.


Im at home today so im going to do the tests to see whats happening there. Im used to use LLC on my Intel Rigs. You could be right! or not








Wil update...


----------



## gupsterg

@majestynl

LLC creates higher peak voltage on Intel as well







.

Look forward to your testing and data







.


----------



## Ubardog

@gupsterg

Dose the Pstate Method Over volt during boot ? the Vid seems to be at 1.51v right up to the point were power management starts processing min max. Then set Voltages seem to kick in properly


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> code 8 on left side of display, or 08, or flashing?
> 
> Do you have the 24 power and the 8 power both plugged in? usb/fans i believe get power from the 8.


Don't you mean the 24 and the 12 power? Because I have connected all the cpu power plugs. Strangely there are 8 + 4 connectors for the cpu on the C6H.
Hence maybe the coldstartbug I'm facing?

(Also called EPS 2007 instead of just EPS, so newer design or something, didn't know it before owning this board)
ASUS are the only ones that have such a 12 Pin cpu power solution on their current highend AM4 board, when I'm not mistaken.
(All others that I just saw were merely EPS 8 Pin connectors for cpu power)


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @majestynl
> 
> LLC creates higher peak voltage on Intel as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Look forward to your testing and data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Im not saying its not. I just refer to your link
you guys are saying there: "Using LLC at least on ASUS C6H is definitely not required or recommended."


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> VID for 1700 is 3A (1.1875v). So the offset will be larger. In the end though its about the lottery. You can still actually meet those goals if you get the right chip.
> 
> I've gotten 3.8ghz with +0.06250 offset (1.25v with average vcore of 1.221v during full load) 10 loops of x264 + 1 hour of RealBench.
> 
> I've gotten 3.9ghz with +0.1875 offset (1.375v with average vcore of 1.335v[this is probably off] during full load) 5 iterations of Y-Cruncher + 10 loops of x264. [fails RealBench though]
> 
> testing lower offset with Y-Cruncher actually to see if its stable at 3.9ghz. I'm not using any LLC.


I thought VID for 1700 was 2C ....


----------



## SirisLeOsiris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Always the same cores, 4-7. I reset everything to default to see if that's normal behavior at stock.
> 
> EDIT: CMOS clear and it's still there. I think it might be this bios. Running 1001. I'm going to go back to 902 and see if it's still there.
> 
> EDIT 2: Bios doesn't matter. It seems to be windows power mode. If set to balanced, it will downclock all cores, but keep 4 with higher voltage. Switching to High Performance allows all cores to downvolt (at 100% and another adjustment like 10%, doesn't matter). I don't remember if this is expected behavior for Balanced mode, but I'm glad I caught it.


Interested in doing the same for my 1700x to get quietier / lower temp idle
What settings are you using in pstates to downclock







As I am not to familiar with the whole Pstate business yet


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @majestynl
> 
> LLC creates higher peak voltage on Intel as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Look forward to your testing and data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Im not saying its not. I just refer to your link
> you guys are saying there: "Using LLC at least on ASUS C6H is definitely not required or recommended."
Click to expand...

No problem







. And yes not recommending, if a user is not aware what LLC does and just follows someone's recommendation it may not be what they want as VCORE.
Quote:


> If you need to increase the LLC to achieve stability, then your voltage set point is incorrect (insufficient) to begin with.


So say like in my data 3.9GHz OC with +193.5mV = 1.409V on DMM, this did not pass 1 loop of x264. I engage LLC LVL 3, pass 10 loops of x264.

What has happened to voltage point? 3.9GHz OC with +193.5mV + LLC LVL 3 = 1.450V on DMM .

Now I would not have set 1.45V manually in UEFI, as wish to stay below that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> I thought VID for 1700 was 2C ....


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> Dose the Pstate Method Over volt during boot ? the Vid seems to be at 1.51v right up to the point were power management starts processing min max. Then set Voltages seem to kick in properly


Will check and report back







. At the moment I'm folding on my rig and don't wish to pause and reboot.


----------



## SpecChum

Everything going well so far except cpu-z doesn't like RAID.

It gets stuck at "storage".


----------



## AndehX

First time posting in this thread, forgive me if i've missed anything in the 280+ pages...

All seems well on the 1001 bios (except still being stuck at max 110mhz bclk...)
The biggest problem i'm having with this board, is cold booting first thing in the morning (when the system is physically cold)
It point blank will not boot at anything other than default settings. I always get stuck a q-code 55, forcing me to reset cmos and load defaults every morning.
I then have to run my system for an hour or 2 before I can load my OC settings. Once its warmed up, it will boot with my OC settings no problem and is perfectly stable. I played 6 hours of Battlegrounds last night, while live streaming and didn't have 1 issue.


----------



## majestynl

Okey guys, round 1 of my test. Did only test with 4000mhz and Stock settings for now.
If you want more results/info check thread : Ryzen essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db

*Cpu:* 1800x
*Memory:* G Skill - F4-3200C14D-16GTZR

*Round 1:*


4000Mhz
Pstates0
Vcore Offset + 0.125
3200mhz Dram
Stable
LLC Level 3
On Load - Software read: 1.395v - 1.417v // DMM read: 1.417v - 1.423v


4000Mhz
Pstates0
Vcore Offset + 0.125
3200mhz Dram
No Stable
LLC Auto
On Load - Software read: 1.373v - 1.395v // DMM read: 1.373v - 1.376v


4000Mhz
Pstates0
Vcore Offset + 0.125
3200mhz Dram
No Stable
LLC Level 1
On Load - Software read: 1.373v - 1.395v // DMM read: 1.365v - 1.368v

Stock Settings
IDLE Max peaks to 1.570v
On Load - Software read: 1.286v - 1.308v // DMM read: 1.298v
_Im trying to test more situations. Keep updating. If you need specific settings let me know!_


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And yes not recommending, if a user is not aware what LLC does and just follows someone's recommendation it may not be what they want as VCORE.


Hehe *you're totally right* but i'm also recommending: Dont OC if you dont know what you are doing. And if you still want to learn, test different settings and watch your voltage readings. Then you will know what LLC is doing.


----------



## Flakfired

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndehX*
> 
> First time posting in this thread, forgive me if i've missed anything in the 280+ pages...
> 
> All seems well on the 1001 bios (except still being stuck at max 110mhz bclk...)
> The biggest problem i'm having with this board, is cold booting first thing in the morning (when the system is physically cold)
> It point blank will not boot at anything other than default settings. I always get stuck a q-code 55, forcing me to reset cmos and load defaults every morning.
> I then have to run my system for an hour or 2 before I can load my OC settings. Once its warmed up, it will boot with my OC settings no problem and is perfectly stable. I played 6 hours of Battlegrounds last night, while live streaming and didn't have 1 issue.


I got the same exact problem at the moment, other than that everything runs and works fine.

cpu voltage at 1.35
dram voltage at 1.35
soc voltage at 1.20

Cpu at 3.9 ghz
Ram at 2666mhz.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Okey guys, round 1 of my test. Did only test with 4000mhz and Stock settings for now.
> If you want more results/info check thread : Ryzen essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db
> 
> *Cpu:* 1800x
> *Memory:* G Skill - F4-3200C14D-16GTZR
> 
> *Round 1:*
> 
> 
> 4000Mhz
> Pstates0
> Vcore Offset + 0.125
> 3200mhz Dram
> Stable
> LLC Level 3
> On Load - Software read: 1.395v - 1.417v // DMM read: 1.417v - 1.423v
> 
> 
> 4000Mhz
> Pstates0
> Vcore Offset + 0.125
> 3200mhz Dram
> No Stable
> LLC Auto
> On Load - Software read: 1.373v - 1.395v // DMM read: 1.373v - 1.376v
> 
> 
> 4000Mhz
> Pstates0
> Vcore Offset + 0.125
> 3200mhz Dram
> No Stable
> LLC Level 1
> On Load - Software read: 1.373v - 1.395v // DMM read: 1.365v - 1.368v
> 
> Stock Settings
> IDLE Max peaks to 1.570v
> On Load - Software read: 1.286v - 1.308v // DMM read: 1.298v
> _Im trying to test more situations. Keep updating. If you need specific settings let me know!_


I know it's probably somewhere in this thread, but can you explain LLC Level's to me. I'm currently stuck to be completely stable at 3950MHz.
My current settings:
0902 BIOS
REFCLK 100
CPU Clock 39.5
DRAM Frequency 2933 Timing 14-14-14-14-34
Dram Voltage 1.37
VCore 1.40
Dram Boot 1.37
VSOC 1.2


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndehX*
> 
> First time posting in this thread, forgive me if i've missed anything in the 280+ pages...
> 
> All seems well on the 1001 bios (except still being stuck at max 110mhz bclk...)
> The biggest problem i'm having with this board, is cold booting first thing in the morning (when the system is physically cold)
> It point blank will not boot at anything other than default settings. I always get stuck a q-code 55, forcing me to reset cmos and load defaults every morning.
> I then have to run my system for an hour or 2 before I can load my OC settings. Once its warmed up, it will boot with my OC settings no problem and is perfectly stable. I played 6 hours of Battlegrounds last night, while live streaming and didn't have 1 issue.


can you share your OC setting, CPU , DRAM, VOLTS... we need more info..


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flakfired*
> 
> I got the same exact problem at the moment, other than that everything runs and works fine.
> 
> cpu voltage at 1.35
> dram voltage at 1.35
> soc voltage at 1.20
> 
> Cpu at 3.9 ghz
> Ram at 2666mhz.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndehX*
> 
> First time posting in this thread, forgive me if i've missed anything in the 280+ pages...
> 
> All seems well on the 1001 bios (except still being stuck at max 110mhz bclk...)
> The biggest problem i'm having with this board, is cold booting first thing in the morning (when the system is physically cold)
> It point blank will not boot at anything other than default settings. I always get stuck a q-code 55, forcing me to reset cmos and load defaults every morning.
> I then have to run my system for an hour or 2 before I can load my OC settings. Once its warmed up, it will boot with my OC settings no problem and is perfectly stable. I played 6 hours of Battlegrounds last night, while live streaming and didn't have 1 issue.


Yep, exactly my issues as well. All settings on optimized default, except for CPU virtualization from disabled to enabled, RAM from 2133 to 2666 and cpu performance boost disabled. DRAM: 1.35 V and fitting timings 16-16-16-36. All other settings on default=[auto].

Filled out elmors survey for the details. But could also provide screenshots/photos of all settings if wished.

Edit: Board gives me sometimes Error 55 even when the RAM is on the default 2133 MHz clock speed.
BIOS: 0902, RAM and all other components are flawless. (Tested with memtest 4h straight 0 errors were reported)

Edit 2: Also gaming works well, so no problems there either, just the booting thing. (Mass Effect Andromeda ~ 5 hours on max. details @FHD)


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> So, I'm an idiot. Waited on the phone to talk to Asus support. We were getting nowhere. Then he suggested to plug in my graphics card with the HDMI connector rather than DisplayPort and bam, it works.
> 
> I feel very stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why we say, dont call it bricked/DOA so fast !
Click to expand...

This is why i have jumped ship and stuck with overclock.net community because no one jumped down your throat about your DOA comments, made helpful comments and then posted kind remarks when you put your hands up about your own mistake.


----------



## gupsterg

@majestynl

+ rep, I appreciate your time and sharing of data







. May I ask what was loading CPU at the time of taking the DMM readings?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Everything going well so far except cpu-z doesn't like RAID.
> 
> It gets stuck at "storage".


Anyone else using AMD RAID?

it just hangs on "storage", I can't close it down, either.


----------



## Rc21891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> Me too, bed time. Good luck, I hope you get up and running. I read all posts so I'm sure ill see tomorrow how you're doing.


Well I'm having issues with the USB BIOS flashback on the back of the motherboard. The light will blink 4-5 times then remain blue. I left it on all night and the light remained on. It looks like it doesn't even read from the USB drive either.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rc21891*
> 
> Well I'm having issues with the USB BIOS flashback on the back of the motherboard. The light will blink 4-5 times then remain blue. I left it on all night and the light remained on. It looks like it doesn't even read from the USB drive either.


If the light remains solid blue that means it didn't load the BIOS correctly. Make sure your USB Drive is formatted to FAT32, extract the BIOS file directly to the USB drive, rename it to C6H.CAP, Clear CMOS, Plug In USB port with white line around it labelled BIOS, and try flashing again. The light should flash slowly blue, then faster blue, then stop.


----------



## bluej511

So people are indeed having cold boot issues. Are all of you having it unplugging your pc or turning the psu off? @AndehX

I checked the manual and there is a jumper for the cold boot bug. Says its for ln2 but have people who have the issue tried it?


----------



## Rc21891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> If the light remains solid blue that means it didn't load the BIOS correctly. Make sure your USB Drive is formatted to FAT32, extract the BIOS file directly to the USB drive, rename it to C6H.CAP, Clear CMOS, Plug In USB port with white line around it labelled BIOS, and try flashing again. The light should flash slowly blue, then faster blue, then stop.


Oh man thank you so much, that did it. Hopefully I can get it to boot again now.


----------



## Rc21891

Booted back up, but same issues. I get into the BIOS a few seconds play around then bam I lose all my USB connectors and the monitor goes to sleep. I think you guys are right its a power supply issue. Sadly I don't have any other PSU's laying around to test it though.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Need some advice on getting my clocks a little higher. I seem to be hitting a wall on stability at 3.9GHz. Here's my setup as of right now. I can bench 3975MHz, but stability is lost after a few hours. I'm trying really hard to make it to 4GHz.

Cooler: Cryorig A40 Ultimate
bios 0902
1700X
Refclk 100
CPU Multiplier 39
DRAM Frequency 2933 Timings @ 14-14-14-34 2T
VCore 1.40
VDram 1.37
VSOC 1.2
VDRAM Boot 1.37


----------



## Mercurious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Thread switching, memory access, storage access, some USB traffic, x16 lane PCIE traffic, x4 Pcie traffic to PHC all use the data fabric.
> 
> In a compute only benchmark like cinebench or encoding video, the traffic over the data fabric is mostly CPU to memory, any thread switching, low bandwidth 2d write to screen instructions to the GPU and maybe a bit of disk access as the CPU runs its lists of instructions. All those things use up a certain level of the available Data Fabric bandwidth. AMD describes the Data Fabric as a network that resides on the SOC
> 
> The moment you run a 3D graphical application, particularly a game with explosions and buildings falling down, you have the compute things in the first example running and using their chunk of DF bandwidth that you had before, and on top of that, with a powerful GPU, you have the need to process all the triangles and other graphical elements with the associated memory IO to serve the GPU demanding 300fps at 1080p, plus it has to send all those frames out to the PCIe bus to go to the GPU. That traffic is also going over the same DF bandwidth. At some point, any network will get to a point where the contention to use the bandwidth will start forcing the network messages to have to wait or resend the traffic.
> 
> That introduces additional delays that you do not have when the network is lightly loaded and is why we are not seeing issues without the graphical load. The DF traffic delays impact thread switching, memory access, and the volume of frames that can be sent out to the PCIe bus. Running SMT in a heavy traffic environment adds additional load as the 8 extra SMT threads are also accessing memory and switching between cores, adding to the load on the bandwidth and increasing the contention even further.
> 
> I am sure that is why we see the lower performance in 1080p games because the Intel chips are architectured differently and are not having to deal with teh same bandwidth contention. At 4K the GPU is not able to process 300fps, it is maybe only doing 70. The instructions to teh GPU on what to draw in the screen are not 4 times larger, they just thell the GPU to draw that triangle larger so all the processing for the extra 200+ frames never happen and use up DF bandwidth.
> 
> The assumption that everyone else is making, that the only thing under extreme load is the CPU with a 1080p Titan XP load, is not a safe assumption to make. It certainly does load up the CPU but there is also all the other bits that are not being considered.
> 
> When you ignore the Data Fabric in the process chain and only look at the CPU in isolation, you can see the symptoms as you demonstrated in your video - they are perfectly valid observations. However, you did not demonstrate what happens when there was no graphics load and you did not ask the next logical questions in a problem solving methodology....WHY is it slow? What mechanism is being used to transfer the threads between CCX modules? What can we do to possibly mitigate that problem?
> 
> I am not trying to be rude or insulting so please don't feel offended, but your video stopped at the same point where everyone else's video has stopped to date. You observed the delays with switching cores and assigned blame there when the CCX modules are actually having to rely on another layer below that we have never had to think about before with the Intel architecture that we have all gotten used to over the last 10 years.
> 
> There are new concepts here. AMD's communication describing how it all works together has not exactly been overly informative so far. The have mentioned Data Fabric but used the terms more as buzzwords than something that is describing the foundation of the entire chip. The other challenges of ram support, bricking motherboards, funky temperatures etc that come with a very immature system has not exactly aided in the focusing of attention either.


Very fast thread and I am just catching up. What you propose here Gtbtk is very interesting. The way to test this would be to restrict the FPS of the GPU on 1080P gaming to say 10 frames above the current Ryzen7 1800x benchmark. If this throttled FPS rate is attainable because the other 150fps is not bottle necking the data fabric then I would think this is strong evidence pointing towards your hypothesis. The throttling point could even be marched upward until the FPS maximum of that game is found.

Can any one out there give this a whirl?

I am planning on building my rig in the next week and even if I was up I don't think my GTX970 won't push the FPS necessary for this challenge. (Holding off to see what Vega is like. Also I have had suspicions that Vega may have a trick up it's sleeve to work faster with an AMD processor via the combined data fabrics of the CPU and GPU. How I did not know but Gtbtk has got me thinking.)


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Yep, exactly my issues as well. All settings on optimized default, except for CPU virtualization from disabled to enabled, RAM from 2133 to 2666 and cpu performance boost disabled. DRAM: 1.35 V and fitting timings 16-16-16-36. All other settings on default=[auto].
> 
> Filled out elmors survey for the details. But could also provide screenshots/photos of all settings if wished.
> 
> Edit: Board gives me sometimes Error 55 even when the RAM is on the default 2133 MHz clock speed.
> BIOS: 0902, RAM and all other components are flawless. (Tested with memtest 4h straight 0 errors were reported)
> 
> Edit 2: Also gaming works well, so no problems there either, just the booting thing. (Mass Effect Andromeda ~ 5 hours on max. details @FHD)


I am sort of reluctant to write the following in a thread such as this because it seems everyone knows a lot more about it than I and I dont want to ask people to cover old, old ground.
But it is quite frustrating.
Screenshots and photos, that would be helpful for me, a total beginner being confused as to why there are five primary DRAM timings available in the BIOS but only four given on the packet my ram came in. I assume two are the same but the terminology in guides is inconsistent, mostly incoherent and there seems to be a lot of assumed knowledge. I gather Tras is double one of the other numbers and "add a bit".
Would it be helpful to tabulate peoples settings somehow, I mean design a form for printing out that has all the relevant settings for this motherboard. I know Elmor is gathering data via a form but I really need a thing I can print out to fill in for myself that is in some coherent format just to get my head round it.
Rather than reading millions of posts about changing x on y ram with a b and c settings which then fail.

My biggest barrier to getting anywhere is that there appears to be no consistent methodology or terminology and a lot of assumed knowledge for which is admittedly, probably some very basic stuff.
Trying to relate CPUZ timings to what is in bios and on my ram packet makes my brain hurt.

So perhaps I could get my Gskill tridentz rgb F4-3000C16D a bit faster than the 2400 it is at now with 1.35 DRAM voltage and 2400Mhz set with auto timings. I have tried to penetrate the mystery of what timings in the bios relate to timings written on the ram but it is like wading through treacle. I am not overclocking the CPU, I am just wanting to get perhaps 2666MHz running so I can begin to get an understanding of the process, 2993 Mhz or whatever it is would be nice as my ram is 3000Mhz but I realise that may be impossible at this stage.

I suppose at the moment I want to know, of the four numbers written on the packet that came with the RAM, specifically being CL16-18-18-38, how do I enter these into the 1001 BIOS.

Sorry for the rambling post but I was getting pissed off and needed to vent, lol.

d.


----------



## lordzed83

OK im leaving it as it is for now. This is MAximum what i can get out of my memory/cpu thats stable. Passed 2 hours od Realbench and MAximum option of IBT while i was using the pc like youtube forums and music with vlc. Rendered video from my gopro overnight also no problems.

Buys GSkill 3000mhz ends up with SK Hynix FFS







Guess i end up selling them on ebay loosing money to buy 3200 c14 one :/


----------



## roybotnik

@elmor - Thanks for the bios. What is 'Super I/O clock skew'? I think this is a setting in 1001 that I haven't seen before. Says 'may disable if crashing when overclocking'.

Also, do you know what causes 1T to drop to 2T? Is that decided by the training? I'm using 1001, but I get 2T on every divider (2133 to 2666) using the dual-rank 32GB TridentZ kit.


----------



## mechiah

Getting P-state / idle voltage low is a priority for me. I'm new to ASUS and EFI OCing so I've been a bit slow piecing together @elmor & @[email protected]'s posts on P state editing in the EFI.

BIOS 1001 and Ryzen 1800X

I've come across two issues.


I can't seem to get to the P-state section of the EFI. From the manual (I understand that it's already out of date), it look slike I need to go to _Advanced_ -> _CPU Configuration_ -> _PSS Support_ "Enabled" -> _PPC Adjustment_. My problem is that _PPC Adjustment_ just isn't there, regardless of the _PPS Support_ setting (which was Enabled by default). Not present but gray, just not present at all. Does enabling PSS open up PPC on a different menu?*TLDR* How do I get to PPC settings?
The other thing might be more of a bug than an "issue." Just reporting for everyone's info. I had tried modding _CPU Voltage_ in Offset Mode in the smallest + increment it would let, something like .0062 or whatever. It worked fine in Windows. On next reboot, I was trying to find out why I couldn't get to _PPC_ so I thought, maybe because Offset mode is on. I changed _CPU Voltage_ back to Auto and rebooted; it wouldn't boot because CPU Overvolt error, press F1 to enter settings. Get into the settings and find that "Auto" was setting it to *1.70v*! I may have entered that as the "manual" voltage earlier dicking around to see if there were input limits. So I switched back to manual, entered 1.38, rebooted (successfully), switched back to Auto again. *TLDR* I may have observed a situation where _CPU Voltage_ -> Auto actually used the most recent Manual setting, to my detriment.
Any help would be appreciated. Getting to work on a kitchen project for a while, whilst I stress my current OC (39.5 x 100).

Edit: for anyone who comes across this, @finalheaven answered exactly as I was looking for here.

The inputs he refers to are in hex, so a second or mobile device with access to a Hex to Dec converter could be handy.


----------



## Kriant

Does anyone have an issue where upon cold boot, mobo would only boot from second try? Had that twice already.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemChem*
> 
> Anyone know how to enable OC mode when overclocking with a BCLK that results in lower than stock multiplier? If I set BCLK to 135 and use the 2666 MHz memory strap I get my memory to 3600 MHz, with a 30.5x multiplier giving 4118 MHz, but the TDP is limited to 95W.


I would like to know this as well. My package power never exceeds 95W when OCing with reference clock, but with multiplier only it will go up to 140W.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> Ok, to be honest, I'd like to stay with Asus. I only want a new board shipped from Asus asap. Giving your customer no information for 72 hours and then telling them to RMA it through the retailer when it is in stock nowhere requires a lot of time and effort for a customer that is already disappointed. Just get me a new board cross shipped and we forget this farce. It's called "customer service" after all.


So, I got my AX370-Gaming K7 today. It also bricked its self.

So seemingly it is caused by something in the design of X370 boards in general which the mainboard manufacturers need to alleviate with their bios.

Since Asus probably sold the most boards, they have probably gotten the most and earliest reports of the issue and therefor also fixed it first.
All other boards are probably also affected, just there is less echo of them.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> So, I got my AX370-Gaming K7 today. It also bricked its self.
> 
> So seemingly it is caused by something in the design of X370 boards in general which the mainboard manufacturers need to alleviate with their bios.
> 
> Since Asus probably sold the most boards, they have probably gotten the most and earliest reports of the issue and therefor also fixed it first.
> All other boards are probably also affected, just there is less echo of them.


Were you trying to update the bios or it just bricked turning it on first try?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercurious*
> 
> Very fast thread and I am just catching up. What you propose here Gtbtk is very interesting. The way to test this would be to restrict the FPS of the GPU on 1080P gaming to say 10 frames above the current Ryzen7 1800x benchmark. If this throttled FPS rate is attainable because the other 150fps is not bottle necking the data fabric then I would think this is strong evidence pointing towards your hypothesis. The throttling point could even be marched upward until the FPS maximum of that game is found.
> 
> Can any one out there give this a whirl?
> 
> I am planning on building my rig in the next week and even if I was up I don't think my GTX970 won't push the FPS necessary for this challenge. (Holding off to see what Vega is like. Also I have had suspicions that Vega may have a trick up it's sleeve to work faster with an AMD processor via the combined data fabrics of the CPU and GPU. How I did not know but Gtbtk has got me thinking.)


It's not interesting, and more misguided. Most of his theory is based on traffic in applications with low execution times which generally games are not these days. It's detracting from users who need genuine help with overclocking. Wild theories should be taken elsewhere


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> On a R7 1700 what I noted. Stock CPU, idle ~1.4GHz, PState 2 is default 1550MHz
> 
> Next I change only PState 0 to attain a higher ACB clock and do not modify PState 2 (default 1550MHz), the higher I go for MHz in PState 0 the closer idle clock gets to PState 2 (MHz value).
> 
> So lets' say I go for PState 0 as 3.7GHz I'll be idling at ~1.5GHz , next I set PState 0 as 3.8GHz I'll be idling at ~1.55GHz, so basically the value in PState 2 is acting as "ceiling" clock for that state and based on how far you OC PState 0 you attain a higher PState 2 clock.
> 
> If you lower Pstate 2 you get lower idle, I was able to go all the way down to 1125MHz, 1100MHz I'd get random freezes in OS, I had not edited VID in PState 2 for this set of test.
> 
> Next I edit VID in PState 2, I could use 575mV compared with default 875mV, this approximately changed the idle voltage "range" by ~100mV on DMM readings for VCORE. This meant my idle VCORE range was very close to stock CPU idle VCORE.


Thanks for the info.

I noticed something a bit odd last night. If set my system to balanced mode voltage doesn't seem to lower on half the cores while it does fine on high performance mode. Perhaps this has something to do with core parking. Some people have suggested that running HP mode with minimum processor state lowered in advanced power settings is the same as running balanced mode, but it is not. HP mode does not park cores even if the minimum processor state is lowered. I verified using Park Control https://bitsum.com/parkcontrol/ and task manager.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> Need some advice on getting my clocks a little higher. I seem to be hitting a wall on stability at 3.9GHz. Here's my setup as of right now. I can bench 3975MHz, but stability is lost after a few hours. I'm trying really hard to make it to 4GHz.
> 
> Cooler: Cryorig A40 Ultimate
> bios 0902
> 1700X
> Refclk 100
> CPU Multiplier 39
> DRAM Frequency 2933 Timings @ 14-14-14-34 2T
> VCore 1.40
> VDram 1.37
> VSOC 1.2
> VDRAM Boot 1.37


It might not be possible. I can't hit 4GHz on my 1700x. It does 3.9 @ 1.33v but crashes at 4 no matter what. If I through a ridiculous amount of voltage at it, it'll let me bench but will ultimately crash.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Were you trying to update the bios or it just bricked turning it on first try?


When the issue occured, no bios update was performed.

I was on the latest bios (F3b), did some oc and testing at the time. The issue occured during normal reboot. It showed "bios was reset" (like clear cmos was pushed), then the board went dead.

Also the G7K has 2 bios chips, but neither is booting. So the issue probably relies somewhere else on the board, and the "bios is doing strange things" messages are just a symptom.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> When the issue occured, no bios update was performed.
> 
> I was on the latest bios (F3b), did some oc and testing at the time. The issue occured during normal reboot. It showed "bios was reset" (like clear cmos was pushed), then the board went dead.
> 
> Also the G7K has 2 bios chips, but neither is booting. So the issue probably relies somewhere else on the board, and the "bios is doing strange things" messages are just a symptom.


I posted a solution Gigabyte sent me after mine went dead, i think its a few pages back you can give it a try. Someone else with a Gaming 5 thought there was dead and they pulled the CMOS battery for a while then it ended up working again so it might not be bricked you never know.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mechiah*
> 
> Getting P-state / idle voltage low is a priority for me. I'm new to ASUS and EFI OCing so I've been a bit slow piecing together @elmor & @[email protected]'s posts on P state editing in the EFI.
> 
> BIOS 1001 and Ryzen 1800X
> 
> I've come across two issues.
> 
> 
> I can't seem to get to the P-state section of the EFI. From the manual (I understand that it's already out of date), it look slike I need to go to _Advanced_ -> _CPU Configuration_ -> _PSS Support_ "Enabled" -> _PPC Adjustment_. My problem is that _PPC Adjustment_ just isn't there, regardless of the _PPS Support_ setting (which was Enabled by default). Not present but gray, just not present at all. Does enabling PSS open up PPC on a different menu?*TLDR* How do I get to PPC settings?
> The other thing might be more of a bug than an "issue." Just reporting for everyone's info. I had tried modding _CPU Voltage_ in Offset Mode in the smallest + increment it would let, something like .0062 or whatever. It worked fine in Windows. On next reboot, I was trying to find out why I couldn't get to _PPC_ so I thought, maybe because Offset mode is on. I changed _CPU Voltage_ back to Auto and rebooted; it wouldn't boot because CPU Overvolt error, press F1 to enter settings. Get into the settings and find that "Auto" was setting it to *1.70v*! I may have entered that as the "manual" voltage earlier dicking around to see if there were input limits. So I switched back to manual, entered 1.38, rebooted (successfully), switched back to Auto again. *TLDR* I may have observed a situation where _CPU Voltage_ -> Auto actually used the most recent Manual setting, to my detriment.
> Any help would be appreciated. Getting to work on a kitchen project for a while, whilst I stress my current OC (39.5 x 100).


P-state is located under Advanced -> AMD CBS -> Zen Common Options -> Custom Core Pstates

VCore offsets are increments of 0.00625v. I use P-state and Vcore offsets successfully


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

i have 0d info in BIOS 0902 and nuthin' happens
How to Flash through BIOS USB?


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I posted a solution Gigabyte sent me after mine went dead, i think its a few pages back you can give it a try. Someone else with a Gaming 5 thought there was dead and they pulled the CMOS battery for a while then it ended up working again so it might not be bricked you never know.


holy ****, I love you. Removing the cmos battery for 60s or so and shorting the battery terminals fixed it.























I wonder if this would also fix C6H boards. o.0


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> holy ****, I love you. Removing the cmos battery for 60s or so and shorting the battery terminals fixed it.


Alright nice so the advice gigabyte gave me was good just too bad my board was already sent out by then well shoot haha.

Happened to another member as well, not sure why its happened but I'm going to give an educated guess and say system stability?

Was the CPU OCed and/or the ram as well?


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> i have 0d info in BIOS 0902 and nuthin' happens
> How to Flash through BIOS USB?


Quote:


> If the light remains solid blue that means it didn't load the BIOS correctly. Make sure your USB Drive is formatted to FAT32, extract the BIOS file directly to the USB drive, rename it to C6H.CAP, Clear CMOS, Plug In USB port with white line around it labelled BIOS, and try flashing again. The light should flash slowly blue, then faster blue, then stop.


I explained how to do this a few pages back. What color is the Q-LED when it stops on 0d. This LED is immediately below the code.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Alright nice so the advice gigabyte gave me was good just too bad my board was already sent out by then well shoot haha.
> 
> Happened to another member as well, not sure why its happened but I'm going to give an educated guess and say system stability?
> 
> Was the CPU OCed and/or the ram as well?


yes:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> Some additional info on how the issue occured, which might help narrow things down:
> - both, C6H and G7K have external clock generators
> - on both boards the ref clock was set to 129
> - on both boards the soc voltage was about 1.1V
> - CPU clock voltage was 1.4V-1.425V
> - memory voltage was 1.4V
> - memory speed was 3200 MHz and or higher
> - issue occured during boot, on C6H it showed "bios update in progress", on G7K it showed "bios was reset"


----------



## roybotnik

I went ahead an ordered a TridentZ 3200C14 2x8GB kit to use until the RAM situation improves. Newegg has a sale on F4-3200C14D-16GTZSK in black/silver for $150 at the moment, just FYI to anyone looking for some memory that will most likely work.

Probably going to pick up a kaby + mobo and throw the 32GB in there...


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Thanks, forgot to add timings. And you can't add a second entry?


I was unable to edit my response as I had closed the tab :/

Created 3 new entries for:

2666 /100 / 14-12-12-12-32
2666 / 105 / 14-12-12-12-32
2933 / 100 / 18-16-16-16-36
If you can, please delete my original entry of 2933 (there were no timings), otherwise there is a duplicate data point.


----------



## pankomputerek

Is anyone on 1001 having issues with USB's? I need to re-connect or reboot in order to get them working. Issue occurs at random too.

For example I had headphones not outputting sound tried reconnecting, no luck. Rebooted and it worked. Never had this issue before.
After the reboot wifi usb thing wasn't working but started after reconnecting.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> yes:


Id say it run everything on auto to begin with, the overclock doesnt seem to be an issue but just humor me haha.

Leave everything on auto including clocks, only do RAM OC (timing/voltage/voc/etc). Educated guess leads me to believe its probably a RAM OC issue, people who seem to be overclocked and on low 2133-2666 ram speeds dont seem to be having resetting boards and what not.

When mine gave itself up i was OCed at 1.245v and ram was at 2666 but at 1.2v. Not sure what the problem is but i hope i can save my BIOS profile on the CH6 like i could with my Gaming 5, id hate to change the whole profile every time i need to reset or clear the CMOS battery.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Id say it run everything on auto to begin with, the overclock doesnt seem to be an issue but just humor me haha.
> 
> Leave everything on auto including clocks, only do RAM OC (timing/voltage/voc/etc). Educated guess leads me to believe its probably a RAM OC issue, people who seem to be overclocked and on low 2133-2666 ram speeds dont seem to be having resetting boards and what not.
> 
> When mine gave itself up i was OCed at 1.245v and ram was at 2666 but at 1.2v. Not sure what the problem is but i hope i can save my BIOS profile on the CH6 like i could with my Gaming 5, id hate to change the whole profile every time i need to reset or clear the CMOS battery.


hm, interesting.

After the cmos batttery removal the LEDs lit back up and when I pressed the power button it started posting, but it did not manage to boot. It always got stuck on post code 0d and then restarted.

What fixed it finally, was removing the ram sticks and removing cmos battery again. Then I plugged the ram back in and it now boots into windows again. So it really probably is somehow ram related.

I will do some more testing, by leaving cpu "at stock". My only problem is, I will have to adjust the ref clock to go beyond the 3200 MHz limitation of the memory controller. With ref clock 100, 3200 MHz boots just fine.

I'll report back, if I manage to reproduce the issue.


----------



## noko59

Tested ram settings DDR 4 2133 (14-14-14-34 CR1) and DDR 4 3200 (14-14-14-34 CR1) to see the affects to potential gains in performance at stock 1700x clock speeds. For me XFR pretty much keeps the multiple cores active at 3.5ghz and single core at 3.9ghz. All game tests were ran at 1080p resolution to make them cpu limited for the most part.



GTA V was run with high settings, due to the dynamic environment I ran three benchmarks for each ram speed and averaged the results. So for GTA V results that is a rough estimate or ball park.

Alien Isolation was maxed out or Ultra settings.

Rise of the Tomb Raider was set on high settings, DX 12. DX 12 gave cpu usage up to 66%.

System is an ASUS Crosshair 6 Hero motherboard, Bios 1001, RyZen 1700x at stock clock speeds, 16gb of G-Skill DDR 4 3200 (14-14-14-34). 2x Gigabyte GTRX 1070 G1 in SLI. Balanced power setting was used in Win 10 (note: Setting power setting to High Performance does indeed increase benchmarks, I was too late into testing to go back and switch it to High Performance).

Each game was consistently about 11% faster using the faster ram setting. I believe this divergence could get greater when I Overclock in the near future.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> hm, interesting.
> 
> After the cmos batttery removal the LEDs lit back up and when I pressed the power button it started posting, but it did not manage to boot. It always got stuck on post code 0d and then restarted.
> 
> What fixed it finally, was removing the ram sticks and removing cmos battery again. Then I plugged the ram back in and it now boots into windows again. So it really probably is somehow ram related.
> 
> I will do some more testing, by leaving cpu "at stock". My only problem is, I will have to adjust the ref clock to go beyond the 3200 MHz limitation of the memory controller. With ref clock 100, 3200 MHz boots just fine.
> 
> I'll report back, if I manage to reproduce the issue.


Then honestly at this point id just leave it at 3200mhz so you dont run into more issues.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Tested ram settings DDR 4 2133 (14-14-14-34 CR1) and DDR 4 3200 (14-14-14-34 CR1) to see the affects to potential gains in performance at stock 1700x clock speeds. For me XFR pretty much keeps the multiple cores active at 3.5ghz and single core at 3.9ghz. All game tests were ran at 1080p resolution to make them cpu limited for the most part.
> 
> 
> 
> GTA V was run with high settings, due to the dynamic environment I ran three benchmarks for each ram speed and averaged the results. So for GTA V results that is a rough estimate or ball park.
> 
> Alien Isolation was maxed out or Ultra settings.
> 
> Rise of the Tomb Raider was set on high settings, DX 12. DX 12 gave cpu usage up to 66%.
> 
> System is an ASUS Crosshair 6 Hero motherboard, Bios 1001, RyZen 1700x at stock clock speeds, 16gb of G-Skill DDR 4 3200 (14-14-14-34). 2x Gigabyte GTRX 1070 G1 in SLI. Balanced power setting was used in Win 10 (note: Setting power setting to High Performance does indeed increase benchmarks, I was too late into testing to go back and switch it to High Performance).
> 
> Each game was consistently about 11% faster using the faster ram setting. I believe this divergence could get greater when I Overclock in the near future.


Very nice, quick little benchmark. We seem to notice that using balanced power plan that in 3d mark your combined score will be quite a bit higher then high perf power mode. Im not sure if this translates to gaming but if it does it may be better to actually game on balanced and let some cores park themselves so w10 doesnt transfer instructions between cores and raise the latency.

Id love to see it at 3200mhz and a quick benchmark between balanced and high performance. Id do it myself but still waiting for my board to come in on monday haha.


----------



## TheWarden

Does anybody know if these are Samsung B's?

F4-3200C16D-16GTZR

I've googled and I cannot find an answer. The F4-3200C14D-16GTZR are according to the dram spreadsheet, but those have tighter timings.

I don't have my full system yet and will return these if they are not Samsung chips.

Thanks


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Then honestly at this point id just leave it at 3200mhz so you dont run into more issues.


naahhh, at this point idgaf.

I have owned a Ryzen CPU for 2 weeks now, but only got to play with it about 3 hours total. I have gotten used to the feeling of getting something awesome and then having it break.









At this point, I dont expect my Ryzen rig to work or be reliable at all. X79 ist just sitting there waiting to be backup once again. ^^


----------



## CoolZone

Is the latest 2T BIOS reporting core temps with the +20 degree offset again? I am still seeing 50 degrees Celsius on my 1800X in IDLE, with very low CPU load, while the liquid temperature reported by the NZXT CAM is only 32 degrees Celsius. I am using a Kraken X60 AIO.


----------



## Fediuld

Last night as I was playing WOT the system shutdown itself again. No overclocks or anything else was applied.
Trying to boot it up the error code 8 came up and nothing else.

Removed all the USB devices, tried to reset the BIOS nothing. Flashed 1001. 0038. 0902 nothing. Even removed the power and the battery just in case the button couldn't reset the BIOS. again nothing. Having spent 5 hours in the middle of the night (even rebuild the whole PC re fitting the CPU etc) to bring the system back, decided to RMA the lot









What I cannot get is what error code 8 is, and why the C6H was pumping so much power to the 1700X at stock speeds. It never went bellow 1.41v.
As I said no overclocks or anything else, even my RAM was working at 2133 because tried once to raise it to it's correct speed and had to clear the BIOS and reset it.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolZone*
> 
> Is the latest 2T BIOS reporting core temps with the +20 degree offset again? I am still seeing 50 degrees Celsius on my 1800X in IDLE, with very low CPU load, while the liquid temperature reported by the NZXT CAM is only 32 degrees Celsius. I am using a Kraken X60 AIO.


Well think about it, if your liquid temp is 32°C and your tctl is reporting 50°C at idle, even with the 20°C offset theres no way youre going to be cooler then the actual water temp lol.

Sensors might be a bit whacky still but 50°C at idle is probably normal for an AIO, on my full loop 1700x would show 42°C at idle and a coolant temp of about 22°C so the 20°C offset works in my case especially with a 10w load on my cpu and 5w load on my gpu at idle.


----------



## NemChem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> I have the F4-3600C15D-16GTZ. Pretty close to what you have.
> 
> I'm theory crafting for my system, maybe you can give some of this a try.
> 
> This is assuming you have a 2T BIOS.
> 
> ...


Not going to be around much this weekend but will try and squeeze in some tests if I can







! One thing of note though, if you change the BCLK, P states don't work anymore, or at least, not properly, unless I'm doing something wrong... eg. with BCLK of 100 MHz and P0 of A0, I get 4.0 GHz, if I change BCLK to 100.2 MHz, and leave everything else the same, I get 3.607 GHz and not 4.008 GHz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Good job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your memory stable at those clocks? Bios settings?


I'd love to say yes... did multiple Cinebench R15 runs and no issues but within 5mins of starting Memtest I had 2 errors, so no







! Will try with timings relaxed a bit when I get a chance. I ran 3200 MHz @ 13-14-14-14-34 over night with 0 errors at 1200-ish% coverage, will give it a go with 103.4 BCLK / 3308 MHz @ the same timings and see.

Settings for the Cinebench run were:

BCLK: 103.4 MHz
Multiplier: 40.0
VCore: +0.1375 (103.2 MHz needed +0.125, maybe less, definitely in the realms of large diminishing returns above 4.1 GHz!)
SOC: +0.25
Performance bias: Cinebench R11.5
DRAM: 1.4
DRAM Boot: 1.4
Timings: 13-13-13-13-30
Spread Spectrum: Disabled
LLC: Level 3


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fediuld*
> 
> Last night as I was playing WOT the system shutdown itself again. No overclocks or anything else was applied.
> Trying to boot it up the error code 8 came up and nothing else.
> 
> Removed all the USB devices, tried to reset the BIOS nothing. Flashed 1001. 0038. 0902 nothing. Even removed the power and the battery just in case the button couldn't reset the BIOS. again nothing. Having spent 5 hours in the middle of the night (even rebuild the whole PC re fitting the CPU etc) to bring the system back, decided to RMA the lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I cannot get is what error code 8 is, and why the C6H was pumping so much power to the 1700X at stock speeds. It never went bellow 1.41v.
> As I said no overclocks or anything else, even my RAM was working at 2133 because tried once to raise it to it's correct speed and had to clear the BIOS and reset it.


Idk what code 8 is its not in the manual but 08 is.


----------



## Ubardog

Yea Temps are still off apparently my AIO is keeping my chip warm :


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> 
> Yea Temps are still off apparently my AIO is keeping my chip warm :


Well a liquid temp of 33°C max isn't too cool either lol, i think mine peaks at 28°C on a full loop during gaming so both cpu and gpu being taxed.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

THX, i have un-bricked through 1001 BIOS -> USB into USB Flash with BIOS name: C6H.CAP

Now i have 3.8GHz with 1.155mV to 1.204mV + 2400 CL15 1T (for now lol)
I need to install WinX and games first


----------



## egandt

64GB 4x16GB

Model: G-Skill F4-3466C16Q-64GTZSW spec'ed 16,18,18,38 3446

For 3200MHZ stable, I need to use the 0038 BIOS with the following settings

18,17,17,17,38 3200

The same settings on 1001 would have random memory errors for me, using Memtest Pro.

Only issue I see is that the rTC is 75 and should be 58, but I do not see where to adjust this setting. With 0902 I was running 17,16,16,16 3200 (but I can not say that was 100% stable, however with 0038 that does not even boot).

ERIC


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemChem*
> 
> Not going to be around much this weekend but will try and squeeze in some tests if I can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! One thing of note though, if you change the BCLK, P states don't work anymore, or at least, not properly, unless I'm doing something wrong... eg. with BCLK of 100 MHz and P0 of A0, I get 4.0 GHz, if I change BCLK to 100.2 MHz, and leave everything else the same, I get 3.607 GHz and not 4.008 GHz.


I have the same issue. BCLK tweaks disabling pstates is so unfortunate... I hope this is something that will work at some point. Best of both worlds!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egandt*
> 
> 64GB 4x16GB
> 
> Model: G-Skill F4-3466C16Q-64GTZSW spec'ed 16,18,18,38 3446
> 
> For 3200MHZ stable, I need to use the 0038 BIOS with the following settings
> 
> 18,17,17,17,38 3200
> 
> The same settings on 1001 would have random memory errors for me, using Memtest Pro.
> 
> Only issue I see is that the rTC is 75 and should be 58, but I do not see where to adjust this setting. With 0902 I was running 17,16,16,16 3200 (but I can not say that was 100% stable, however with 0038 that does not even boot).
> 
> ERIC


After 2666 CL is rounded up if it's odd, so on 0902 you were actually running at 18-16-16-16. I assume you've tried this as well?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I noticed something a bit odd last night. If set my system to balanced mode voltage doesn't seem to lower on half the cores while it does fine on high performance mode. Perhaps this has something to do with core parking. Some people have suggested that running HP mode with minimum processor state lowered in advanced power settings is the same as running balanced mode, but it is not. HP mode does not park cores even if the minimum processor state is lowered. I verified using Park Control https://bitsum.com/parkcontrol/ and task manager.


No worries







. I'm on Win 7 Pro only , currently. I will be also going Win 10 Pro, just not got around to it. Will be going dual OS system like on i5/Z97, but prefer Win 7 for daily use.

Balanced power plan posed no issues for me on down volting / clocking, nor has High performance if min state is changed from default 100%. I just rolled with HP for now







.

I use offset voltage *but* even manual mode down volts when checked with DMM







. Voltage just stays stuck in SW monitoring tools with manual mode







. CPU clock also sticks when in manual mode, can not verify if it just issue with SW like voltage. Once the SMU firmware update happens like Martin and others have said, perhaps things will differ







.

I have disabled core parking with a regedit, first method was this, you can not edit core parking value when use that method (value 10% stuck only in PP, but CP is disabled).

Better method is this, as then you get editable core parking value in power plan







. All in OP of my thread in sig, it also has Win 10 regedit that shows editable field in power plan like I have on Win 7







.

I get down volting / clocking with even disabled core parking in monitoring SW / DMM.

As I have been concentrating on getting CPU clock OC perfected for VCORE / Fan profile I have yet to bench if Balanced vs High Performance there is difference plus core parking on or off.

I ended 3.8GHz + 2133MHz stability testing with success in loads I used. Now tweaking 3.8GHz + 2400MHz to get a feel for platform's "reaction", in preparation for when my G.Skill 3200MHz C14 returns from RMA







.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemChem*
> 
> Not going to be around much this weekend but will try and squeeze in some tests if I can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! One thing of note though, if you change the BCLK, P states don't work anymore, or at least, not properly, unless I'm doing something wrong... eg. with BCLK of 100 MHz and P0 of A0, I get 4.0 GHz, if I change BCLK to 100.2 MHz, and leave everything else the same, I get 3.607 GHz and not 4.008 GHz.


The behavior you see with the P state I believe is completely normal.

You need to modify the formula used to get your hex values when you mess with reference clock.

For a standard 100MHz, you would use: Freq = 200 * FID/DID. You can rewrite this assuming DID of 8 as: 8 * Freq = 200x, where x = FID

For your example of 100.2, the formula to get your FID would be: 8 * Freq = 200.4x, where x = FID

I believe the actual formula for getting your FID is: (2 * REF) * FID/DID

My example for 120MHz REF and a target of ~4.0GHz:

I would need my DID to be = 144dec or 90hex

So... you should have 220 * 144/8 = 3960

This would be equivalent of using a 33x multiplier.

Hope this helps.

Edit: Hmm, I just rechecked my math on this. It is weird. 200.4 * 160 / 8 = 4008
Maybe it has something to do with the decimal value?

It looks like it drops the DID down by 16 decimals worth to 144 (90 hex) and rounds that 200.4 to 200.

200 * 144 / 8 = 3600


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Very nice, quick little benchmark. We seem to notice that using balanced power plan that in 3d mark your combined score will be quite a bit higher then high perf power mode. Im not sure if this translates to gaming but if it does it may be better to actually game on balanced and let some cores park themselves so w10 doesnt transfer instructions between cores and raise the latency.
> 
> Id love to see it at 3200mhz and a quick benchmark between balanced and high performance. Id do it myself but still waiting for my board to come in on monday haha.


High Performance setting was indeed faster in GTA V, I just already had too much data to go back but plan doing just that as well as I start to OC the cpu. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Does anyone have an issue where upon cold boot, mobo would only boot from second try? Had that twice already.


I'm not sure if its the same, but my pc reboots itself twice before it posts. Not sure what the issue is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemChem*
> 
> Not going to be around much this weekend but will try and squeeze in some tests if I can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! One thing of note though, if you change the BCLK, P states don't work anymore, or at least, not properly, unless I'm doing something wrong... eg. with BCLK of 100 MHz and P0 of A0, I get 4.0 GHz, if I change BCLK to 100.2 MHz, and leave everything else the same, I get 3.607 GHz and not 4.008 GHz.
> I'd love to say yes... did multiple Cinebench R15 runs and no issues but within 5mins of starting Memtest I had 2 errors, so no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Will try with timings relaxed a bit when I get a chance. I ran 3200 MHz @ 13-14-14-14-34 over night with 0 errors at 1200-ish% coverage, will give it a go with 103.4 BCLK / 3308 MHz @ the same timings and see.
> 
> Settings for the Cinebench run were:
> 
> BCLK: 103.4 MHz
> Multiplier: 40.0
> VCore: +0.1375 (103.2 MHz needed +0.125, maybe less, definitely in the realms of large diminishing returns above 4.1 GHz!)
> SOC: +0.25
> Performance bias: Cinebench R11.5
> DRAM: 1.4
> DRAM Boot: 1.4
> Timings: 13-13-13-13-30
> Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> LLC: Level 3


Thanks.


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> It might not be possible. I can't hit 4GHz on my 1700x. It does 3.9 @ 1.33v but crashes at 4 no matter what. If I through a ridiculous amount of voltage at it, it'll let me bench but will ultimately crash.


on which bios u are ?


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm on Win 7 Pro only , currently. I will be also going Win 10 Pro, just not got around to it. Will be going dual OS system like on i5/Z97, but prefer Win 7 for daily use.
> 
> Balanced power plan posed no issues for me on down volting / clocking, nor has High performance if min state is changed from default 100%. I just rolled with HP for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I use offset voltage *but* even manual mode down volts when checked with DMM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Voltage just stays stuck in SW monitoring tools with manual mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . CPU clock also sticks when in manual mode, can not verify if it just issue with SW like voltage. Once the SMU firmware update happens like Martin and others have said, perhaps things will differ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have disabled core parking with a regedit, first method was this, you can not edit core parking value when use that method (value 10% stuck only in PP, but CP is disabled).
> 
> Better method is this, as then you get editable core parking value in power plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . All in OP of my thread in sig, it also has Win 10 regedit that shows editable field in power plan like I have on Win 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I get down volting / clocking with even disabled core parking in monitoring SW / DMM.
> 
> As I have been concentrating on getting CPU clock OC perfected for VCORE / Fan profile I have yet to bench if Balanced vs High Performance there is difference plus core parking on or off.
> 
> I ended 3.8GHz + 2133MHz stability testing with success in loads I used. Now tweaking 3.8GHz + 2400MHz to get a feel for platform's "reaction", in preparation for when my G.Skill 3200MHz C14 returns from RMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I did some more tests, it seems that it's a result of core parking in balanced mode. If ran something taxing on my CPU core would unpark and when I stopped pushing the CPU they would scale down in voltage. For now it seems to be the way apps like HWiNFO and the processor are communicating, since a Parked Core should clearly not be at max voltage.


----------



## Voitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Nice bench !! Thanks for sharing! Now trying to get 3200 ?!


What voltage are you using and mobo? I have to run 3000mhz ram corsair dominator platinum at 1.22V at 16-16-16-16-38 just for 2666mhz... wth m8


----------



## mechiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> P-state is located under Advanced -> AMD CBS -> Zen Common Options -> Custom Core Pstates
> 
> VCore offsets are increments of 0.00625v. I use P-state and Vcore offsets successfully


Bingo. Thanks.

I used this calculator to convert too/from hex, though I did think it was neat that when I opened up the "Custom" menu for _Pstate0_ it had already converted into place my current OC from the _Extreme Tweaking_ menu.

Previously had a stable 40 x 100 MHz for two hours of AIDA64, retesting it now with A0 8 20 (4.023GHz).

All voltage settings still set to Auto, except the 20 on the Pstate0 Vcore. If this is stable, any reason to go up down?


----------



## finalheaven

@gupsterg @kundica @majestynl

Have you guys run into a P-State bug where the core voltage locks into P1 State rather than P0?

I left my computer on overnight idling. In the morning I ran a stress test and realized it was incapable of using max core Voltage... it was locked into my max P1 State core voltage...

I am on high performance mode (but minimum processor set to 5%) to avoid core parking.

I will try to replicate it again today.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWarden*
> 
> Does anybody know if these are Samsung B's?
> 
> F4-3200C16D-16GTZR
> 
> I've googled and I cannot find an answer. The F4-3200C14D-16GTZR are according to the dram spreadsheet, but those have tighter timings.
> 
> I don't have my full system yet and will return these if they are not Samsung chips.
> 
> Thanks


The sticks will have a serial number on the sticker, below the barcode. The first four digits are the year and week of manufacture. The second four digits are key. If they are x4xx, they are SK Hynix memory chips. If they are x5xx (typically A500) they are Samsung memory chips.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mechiah*
> 
> Bingo. Thanks.
> 
> I used this calculator to convert too/from hex, though I did think it was neat that when I opened up the "Custom" menu for _Pstate0_ it had already converted into place my current OC from the _Extreme Tweaking_ menu.
> 
> Previously had a stable 40 x 100 MHz for two hours of AIDA64, retesting it now with A0 8 20 (4.023GHz).
> 
> All voltage settings still set to Auto, except the 20 on the Pstate0 Vcore. If this is stable, any reason to go up down?


Depends on if you're comfortable with whatever voltage Auto is setting for you. I recommend you do not change the VID (20) though. For some reason if you change that P-States do not work. If you need to change volts beyond the VID (20) then use Vcore offset under Extreme Tweaking menu.

I personally prefer to use as less voltage as possible while maintaining stability and so I do not use auto. I use offset to set the max voltage.


----------



## blindrezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Anyone else using AMD RAID?
> 
> it just hangs on "storage", I can't close it down, either.


For some reason, Windows 10 wouldn't detect my hard drive if I had it set to RAID, so I had to install using AHCI. Did you have to do anything special to get it to install with RAID enabled?

If I ever get Windows to detect my hard drive in RAID, then I would also check to see if this occurs to me too.


----------



## Fediuld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Idk what code 8 is its not in the manual but 08 is.


No it was 8 not 08. Tried everything last night and this morning. Nothing. Having reinstalled the CPU twice also just in case.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blindrezo*
> 
> For some reason, Windows 10 wouldn't detect my hard drive if I had it set to RAID, so I had to install using AHCI. Did you have to do anything special to get it to install with RAID enabled?
> 
> If I ever get Windows to detect my hard drive in RAID, then I would also check to see if this occurs to me too.


I just installed the chipset drivers from ASUS's website. That installs the RAID drivers too







They didn't show up on mine till I did this.

The RAID itself works fine, but I can't get CPU-Z to work.


----------



## blindrezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I just installed the chipset drivers from ASUS's website. That installs the RAID drivers too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't show up on mine till I did this.
> 
> The RAID itself works fine, but I can't get CPU-Z to work.


Oh, so you first installed Windows with AHCI enabled in the BIOS, then later switched to RAID after installing the drivers? I wanted to do a clean install with RAID already set up.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fediuld*
> 
> Last night as I was playing WOT the system shutdown itself again. No overclocks or anything else was applied.
> Trying to boot it up the error code 8 came up and nothing else.
> 
> Removed all the USB devices, tried to reset the BIOS nothing. Flashed 1001. 0038. 0902 nothing. Even removed the power and the battery just in case the button couldn't reset the BIOS. again nothing. Having spent 5 hours in the middle of the night (even rebuild the whole PC re fitting the CPU etc) to bring the system back, decided to RMA the lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I cannot get is what error code 8 is, and why the C6H was pumping so much power to the 1700X at stock speeds. It never went bellow 1.41v.
> As I said no overclocks or anything else, even my RAM was working at 2133 because tried once to raise it to it's correct speed and had to clear the BIOS and reset it.


Code 8 is a CPU problem. Typically seen after a failed overclocking random reboot under load -- which is basically what yours did, just without the overclock.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blindrezo*
> 
> Oh, so you first installed Windows with AHCI enabled in the BIOS, then later switched to RAID after installing the drivers? I wanted to do a clean install with RAID already set up.


No, I installed with RAID on, however I installed to my 960 EVO which is NVME.

The RAID drives didn't show up to install to.

There's probably an F6 driver?


----------



## gupsterg

@kundica

Cheers for your share. SMU pass info on VID, etc to HWiNFO AFAIK. So I reckon once next release of SMU FW out be sorted. HWiNFO shows SMU FW.

@finalheaven

Not had similar experience, if do will share.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

emailed micro center asking for a stock update on mobo's. this is the reply i got. darn....
Quote:


> Greetings,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Micro Center Online Customer Service. Unfortunately, we do not know when a store will be getting a specific item in stock. The local stores usually get trucks on Tuesday and Thursday so it is possible that they may get more in stock on those days. Keep an eye on the website as that is updated as soon as they get more in stock.
> 
> Thank You,
> David P - Micro Center Online


----------



## TheK

@elmor @[email protected] @majestynl

Guys, i've foud an ultra golden cpu + ram or whatelse?
i've found some mistakes in bios that should be fixxed, you know how to talk with bios developer?
best regards and thanks for sharing bios and updates (finally the 1001 seems like the old 0702, the best up to now imho)
®


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> So, I got my AX370-Gaming K7 today. It also bricked its self.
> 
> So seemingly it is caused by something in the design of X370 boards in general which the mainboard manufacturers need to alleviate with their bios.
> 
> Since Asus probably sold the most boards, they have probably gotten the most and earliest reports of the issue and therefor also fixed it first.
> All other boards are probably also affected, just there is less echo of them.


Are you sure it bricked it self, could just be a bad motherboard from the factory. Gigabyte and Asus are the top two motherboard suppliers in the world.


----------



## blindrezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> No, I installed with RAID on, however I installed to my 960 EVO which is NVME.
> 
> The RAID drives didn't show up to install to.
> 
> There's probably an F6 driver?


Ahhh! I see!

Yeah, I tried looking for a driver, but couldn't find anything, sadly... Guess I'll have to wait and see if AMD releases anything. Kinda sucks, because my gaming drive (still in my old rig) is 2 SSDs in RAID 0. Managed to get 2x Crucial BX100 250GB drives on sale a while back, so I RAIDed them for storage space, not so much for any performance gain. It was a hell of a lot cheaper than buying any 500GB SSD at the time.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheK*
> 
> @elmor @[email protected] @majestynl
> 
> Guys, i've foud an ultra golden cpu + ram or whatelse?
> i've found some mistakes in bios that should be fixxed, you know how to talk with bios developer?
> best regards and thanks for sharing bios and updates (finally the 1001 seems like the old 0702, the best up to now imho)
> ®


If these screens are real, you got yourself a nice CPU mate!








Can you share how you did your OC to others?
And whats next step ? Pushing to 4200mhz?


----------



## mechiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Depends on if you're comfortable with whatever voltage Auto is setting for you. I recommend you do not change the VID (20) though. For some reason if you change that P-States do not work. If you need to change volts beyond the VID (20) then use Vcore offset under Extreme Tweaking menu.
> 
> I personally prefer to use as less voltage as possible while maintaining stability and so I do not use auto. I use offset to set the max voltage.


Helpful, thanks for the info on the VID.

Making sure I understand the terminology: Offset means I am determining a range of voltages, with the baseline starting point, and then +/- the increment I selected, depending on what the PC/OS thinks it needs to achieve clock speeds?

If that's right (or not), what's the baseline for the offset?

So far HWiNFO and CPU-Z are reporting that it is maxxing at 1.35v on both VCore and the individual cores' VIDs.

Given the guide's recommended of 1.4, that seems neat. I don't know if doing the _Extreme Tweaking_ OC gets different calculations for what the Auto voltage should be, but on my 3.95GHz OC, it was getting 1.4v, where this _Pstate0_ OC at 4.02GHz is getting 1.35 (though currently under AIDA64 load at 1.3).

That's pretty neat too.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWarden*
> 
> Does anybody know if these are Samsung B's?
> 
> F4-3200C16D-16GTZR
> 
> I've googled and I cannot find an answer. The F4-3200C14D-16GTZR are according to the dram spreadsheet, but those have tighter timings.
> 
> I don't have my full system yet and will return these if they are not Samsung chips.
> 
> Thanks


I got F4-3200C16D-16GTZR before my F4-3200C14D-16GTZR ! And i couldn't get them on 3200 with bios 0902.
So i would change them to F4-3200C14D-16GTZR


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Are you sure it bricked it self, could just be a bad motherboard from the factory. Gigabyte and Asus are the top two motherboard suppliers in the world.


From what I have experienced so far, it is not an unrecoverable "brick". The system goes into some kind of "fail state" which prevents the motherboard from doing anything. All leds are off, not even the power button lights up, buttons dont do anything.

What "fixed" it on my G7K was taking out the cmos battery for 30s, taking out the ram sticks and then putting them back in. This might also work on Asus C6H boards, but I am not sure, since I already rma'd it before this workaround was suggested to me.

I also think, it only occurs on boards with an external clock gen when the ref clock is increased by 5% or more. It probably is some kind of quirk of Ryzen in combination with adjustable ref clock, memory speeds of higher than 3200 and a system crash due to to high oc.

So let's say you are running ref clock 129, a cpu multiplier of 31.75 and memory multiplier of 26.66, effectively giving you 4095 MHz core and 3440 MHz mem and your timings are too tight. Then you run a benchmark or stress test, the system crashes and you press the reset button. Then something weird happens, either your cmos gets cleared or in extreme cases, it "bricks" or hard locks.

In this state the only option to fix it, is to drain all power from the board, remove memory sticks and start over (at least this worked for the G7K. again, did not test on the C6H)


----------



## AndehX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> can you share your OC setting, CPU , DRAM, VOLTS... we need more info..


bclk 110
cpu 3850mhz
ram 2933mhz
vcore 1.35v
dram 1.35v
soc 1.15v

cold boot first thing in the morning results in q-code 55. I have to reset to defaults and let the system warm up for an hour. Only then can I load the OC settings and it will post.


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blindrezo*
> 
> For some reason, Windows 10 wouldn't detect my hard drive if I had it set to RAID, so I had to install using AHCI. Did you have to do anything special to get it to install with RAID enabled?
> 
> If I ever get Windows to detect my hard drive in RAID, then I would also check to see if this occurs to me too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blindrezo*
> 
> Oh, so you first installed Windows with AHCI enabled in the BIOS, then later switched to RAID after installing the drivers? I wanted to do a clean install with RAID already set up.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blindrezo*
> 
> Ahhh! I see!
> 
> Yeah, I tried looking for a driver, but couldn't find anything, sadly... Guess I'll have to wait and see if AMD releases anything. Kinda sucks, because my gaming drive (still in my old rig) is 2 SSDs in RAID 0. Managed to get 2x Crucial BX100 250GB drives on sale a while back, so I RAIDed them for storage space, not so much for any performance gain. It was a hell of a lot cheaper than buying any 500GB SSD at the time.


Go to this website and download the drivers: (16.50.2601 at the moment of writing this).
http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/am4-chipset-driver.aspx

Open the downloaded .exe file with 7-Zip or WinRAR and browse to _*Packages->Drivers->SBDRV->RAID_BR->RAID_driver*_ and extract the two folders with their files. Add those files to your Windows boot drive and use F6 during the install process to load the driver (I don't know which one exactly, but I guess Windows will detect the right one), so that the setup process can detect your RAID array.

Good luck!


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> Go to this website and download the drivers: (16.50.2601 at the moment of writing this).
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/am4-chipset-driver.aspx
> 
> Open the downloaded .exe file with 7-Zip or WinRAR and browse to _*Packages->Drivers->SBDRV->RAID_BR->RAID_driver*_ and extract the two folders with their files. Add those files to your Windows boot drive and use F6 during the install process to load the driver (I don't know which one exactly, but I guess Windows will detect the right one), so that the setup process can detect your RAID array.
> 
> Good luck!


This.

Or you can build them into your install USB using nlite.


----------



## hotbrass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> I got F4-3200C16D-16GTZR before my F4-3200C14D-16GTZR ! And i couldn't get them on 3200 with bios 0902.
> So i would change them to F4-3200C14D-16GTZR


How high did you get the F4-3200C16D-16GTZR? I have 12 sticks of these from my intel machines and I want to give it a try before I buy something else.

Thanks!


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotbrass*
> 
> How high did you get the F4-3200C16D-16GTZR? I have 12 sticks of these from my intel machines and I want to give it a try before I buy something else.
> 
> Thanks!


2666mhz


----------



## blindrezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> Go to this website and download the drivers: (16.50.2601 at the moment of writing this).
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/am4-chipset-driver.aspx
> 
> Open the downloaded .exe file with 7-Zip or WinRAR and browse to _*Packages->Drivers->SBDRV->RAID_BR->RAID_driver*_ and extract the two folders with their files. Add those files to your Windows boot drive and use F6 during the install process to load the driver (I don't know which one exactly, but I guess Windows will detect the right one), so that the setup process can detect your RAID array.
> 
> Good luck!


Many thanks for the help, but sadly that doesn't work. I had already tried it before (with pretty much EVERY folder that looked related) and just tried it again with those specific folders, but no joy. (´；ω；｀)

Appreciate it though!


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blindrezo*
> 
> Many thanks for the help, but sadly that doesn't work. I had already tried it before (with pretty much EVERY folder that looked related) and just tried it again with those specific folders, but no joy. (´；ω；｀)
> 
> Appreciate it though!


Aw, man... That sucks! Sorry I cannot help you further. I'm still waiting for some components to be delivered before I can start building my own Ryzen build. Maybe you could try and contact AMD Care support on Twitter and ask them for some assistance?
https://twitter.com/AMDCare

They are usually pretty helpful, although I don't know how much over the weekend


----------



## Johan45

@blindrezoYeah F6 doesn't work when the KB and mouse are nonfunctional. gupsterg has a guide here for making a Win7 slipstream driver disc/usb if you're not familiar with the process http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndehX*
> 
> bclk 110
> cpu 3850mhz
> ram 2933mhz
> vcore 1.35v
> dram 1.35v
> soc 1.15v
> 
> cold boot first thing in the morning results in q-code 55. I have to reset to defaults and let the system warm up for an hour. Only then can I load the OC settings and it will post.


Did you try VBoot at 1.35v ?


----------



## TheK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> If these screens are real, you got yourself a nice CPU mate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you share how you did your OC to others?
> And whats next step ? Pushing to 4200mhz?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheK*
> 
> @elmor @[email protected] @majestynl
> 
> Guys, i've foud an ultra golden cpu + ram or whatelse?
> i've found some mistakes in bios that should be fixxed, you know how to talk with bios developer?
> best regards and thanks for sharing bios and updates (finally the 1001 seems like the old 0702, the best up to now imho)
> ®
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If these screens are real, you got yourself a nice CPU mate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you share how you did your OC to others?
> And whats next step ? Pushing to 4200mhz?
Click to expand...

@majestynl IF????????? AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUH
SURE THEY'RE REAL!!!


and this is my max mem for now


c6h have a huge problem with pll voltage. set manually to 1.78/1.79 and temp decrease in about 10+°


----------



## pankomputerek

Thanks to @[email protected] for prompting me to try out manual DRAM overclocking. So far managed 2906Mhz Stable just with BLCK Frequency (any higher would cause errors but post) that's 240mhz higher than before!

Running 4x 8GB Sticks

http://Https://imgur.com/a/53zVP]Https://imgur.com/a/53zVP [/URL]
http://valid.x86.fr/26pqj5


----------



## ledati

Not sure if this is duplicate information and I apologize if it is...

But I just wanted to report in that with latest bios v1001, motherboard CPU temperature readings are actually reported higher than Tctl. The most accurate motherboard CPU temperature readings I've had have been with the original v0601 bios, where they reported 10-20~ °C less than Tctl. With v0902, motherboard and Tctl readings were equal.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> From what I have experienced so far, it is not an unrecoverable "brick". The system goes into some kind of "fail state" which prevents the motherboard from doing anything. All leds are off, not even the power button lights up, buttons dont do anything.
> 
> What "fixed" it on my G7K was taking out the cmos battery for 30s, taking out the ram sticks and then putting them back in. This might also work on Asus C6H boards, but I am not sure, since I already rma'd it before this workaround was suggested to me.
> 
> I also think, it only occurs on boards with an external clock gen when the ref clock is increased by 5% or more. It probably is some kind of quirk of Ryzen in combination with adjustable ref clock, memory speeds of higher than 3200 and a system crash due to to high oc.
> 
> So let's say you are running ref clock 129, a cpu multiplier of 31.75 and memory multiplier of 26.66, effectively giving you 4095 MHz core and 3440 MHz mem and your timings are too tight. Then you run a benchmark or stress test, the system crashes and you press the reset button. Then something weird happens, either your cmos gets cleared or in extreme cases, it "bricks" or hard locks.
> 
> In this state the only option to fix it, is to drain all power from the board, remove memory sticks and start over (at least this worked for the G7K. again, did not test on the C6H)


Well that is cool it was not a brick like I was thinking. Once you have a real brick it will never recover then a RMA is needed..


----------



## pankomputerek

Thanks to @majestynl for prompting me to try out manual overclocking.

Managed to get 240mhz extra on my DRAM on 4x8GB setup.
Exact specifications can be found in the DRAM survey in post 1.


----------



## blindrezo

@kundica @Jackalito @johan45

Thanks guys, I'm surprised I didn't think of the nlite route... Will give that a try when I'm not feeling lazy.









+REP to all three of you for the help.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blindrezo*
> 
> @kundica @Jackalito @Johan45
> 
> Thanks guys, I'm surprised I didn't think of the nlite route... Will give that a try when I'm not feeling lazy.


I think you need NTlite for windows 10.


----------



## majestynl

Are you kidding me:

*ASUS X370 CROSSHAIR VI HERO V2.2*


----------



## pankomputerek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Are you kidding me:
> 
> *ASUS X370 CROSSHAIR VI HERO V2.2*


Images still show 1.03A


----------



## TheK

lol i were moderated?







really???


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Are you kidding me:
> 
> *ASUS X370 CROSSHAIR VI HERO V2.2*


What is it about it that makes it v2.2?


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Are you kidding me:
> 
> *ASUS X370 CROSSHAIR VI HERO V2.2*


This was posted a while back. I think Elmor said it's incorrect.


----------



## SpaceGorilla47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Are you kidding me:
> 
> *ASUS X370 CROSSHAIR VI HERO V2.2*


There is no V2.2 as mentioned before in this thread by either elmor or raja


----------



## blindrezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> I think you need NTlite for windows 10.


Heheh, it's been since I used nlite... I think I used it on win7. Don't remember using it for 8.1. I see now that the last update on the nlite page has a link to ntlite.

Thanks.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> This was posted a while back. I think Elmor said it's incorrect.


Rumor of it was posted a while back but this shows as an in stock item. Hopefully the add is incorrect.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mechiah*
> 
> Helpful, thanks for the info on the VID.
> 
> Making sure I understand the terminology: Offset means I am determining a range of voltages, with the baseline starting point, and then +/- the increment I selected, depending on what the PC/OS thinks it needs to achieve clock speeds?
> 
> If that's right (or not), what's the baseline for the offset?
> 
> So far HWiNFO and CPU-Z are reporting that it is maxxing at 1.35v on both VCore and the individual cores' VIDs.
> 
> Given the guide's recommended of 1.4, that seems neat. I don't know if doing the _Extreme Tweaking_ OC gets different calculations for what the Auto voltage should be, but on my 3.95GHz OC, it was getting 1.4v, where this _Pstate0_ OC at 4.02GHz is getting 1.35 (though currently under AIDA64 load at 1.3).
> 
> That's pretty neat too.


Baseline is different from 1700 and 1700x/1800x. Basically though its what the VID reports in P-State 0. In this case, it would be 20 (1.35v). So 1.35v +/- offset and go from there. 1700 is 3A (1.1875v).

So if you wanted 1.4v you would do an + offset of 0.05v to make it 1.4v. Also I think Auto might be getting overridden by the P-State 0 VID which is 1.35v. You should stress test to find stable volts.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blindrezo*
> 
> Heheh, it's been since I used nlite... I think I used it on win7. Don't remember using it for 8.1. I see now that the last update on the nlite page has a link to ntlite.
> 
> Thanks.


Checkout Spybot Anti-Beacon. If you don't already know about it, it turns off all of the microsoft spyware, and even blocks it from being enabled in any updates.

And pick up the registry file for disabling core parking through windows power options.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1544554/core-parking-in-windows-disable-for-more-performance


----------



## timaa66

Finally got my Corsair 2x8GB Hynix kit CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 stable at 3200MHz with 18-18-18-36-1T timings using 1.37v DRAM and 1.17v VDDSOC on the 1001 BIOS. I let it do about 19 passes on HCI Memtest so I'm calling it good. Now it's time to see what I can get out of my 1800x.


----------



## JoN7Shepard

Has anyone here gotten a 2x16 Samsung B kit to 3200 or even 2933 without changing BLCK? If so, HOW?!


----------



## Renner

That's what I'm interested too. Wanted to get this G.Skill 2x16GB 3200MHz CL16 kit.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> This was posted a while back. I think Elmor said it's incorrect.


lets hope so


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blindrezo*
> 
> @kundica @Jackalito @Johan45
> 
> Thanks guys, I'm surprised I didn't think of the nlite route... Will give that a try when I'm not feeling lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +REP to all three of you for the help.


It's NTLite I used







, one version for Win 7, 8 and 10 .

It's my fault all have stated nLite as I made the spelling mistake in OP of thread/posts and video







.

I have fixed OP of my thread and will do another video, soon.


----------



## TheK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheK*
> 
> @elmor @[email protected] @majestynl
> 
> Guys, i've foud an ultra golden cpu + ram or whatelse?
> i've found some mistakes in bios that should be fixxed, you know how to talk with bios developer?
> best regards and thanks for sharing bios and updates (finally the 1001 seems like the old 0702, the best up to now imho)
> ®
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If these screens are real, you got yourself a nice CPU mate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you share how you did your OC to others?
> And whats next step ? Pushing to 4200mhz?
Click to expand...

redoing after post moderated (really funny forum behaviour).
@majestynl YOU SERIOUS??????? IF?????
there's no IF, they're 100% real!
here settings for bios:


and here my maxx mem reached up to now:


----------



## xXx1990

What is the highest Cinebench score you guys have seen on a non LN2 SYSTEM with a 1800x?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheK*
> 
> redoing after post moderated (really funny forum behaviour).
> @majestynl YOU SERIOUS??????? IF?????
> there's no IF, they're 100% real!
> here settings for bios:
> 
> 
> and here my maxx mem reached up to now:


Did you run stress tests? If so, what stress tests, how long and which ones?

And your cpu-z states you're running Vcore 1.482v for 4.0Ghz. Is that correct?


----------



## F3r0x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Either one works as both have Samsung B memory chips. For $10 more I went with the F4-3600C16D-16GTZR kit (also with Samsung B memory chips). Currently running at 3219 (100.6MHz BCLK with DDR4-3200 setting) 14-14-14-14-34-2T at 1.351v in my C6H board. But future BIOS updates will bring higher RAM speed settings and I'll be ready for them with the 3600 RAM.


I Ordered the F4-3600C16D-GTZR kit. Arrived earlier today. I have it installed and running at 2666mhz but cant seem to get it to 3200. Any Tips?

Ive adjusted Dram And Dram boot voltage to 1.35 and tried timings at 14-14-14-14-34 1t on 1001 bios. No luck, will not post.

Also, do we still need to offset sensmi in bios 1001 to get accurate temp readings?


----------



## TheK

4 ghz i'm rs @1,375V, tested with

3 hrs prime95 1344k
blender complex scene
5 loop cinebench
1000% memtest

the test with 1.48V was just to try memory speed (1813.2), i left cpu voltage on auto in bios because of high fsb.


----------



## TheK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3r0x*
> 
> I Ordered the F4-3600C16D-GTZR kit. Arrived earlier today. I have it installed and running at 2666mhz but cant seem to get it to 3200. Any Tips?
> 
> Ive adjusted Dram And Dram boot voltage to 1.35 and tried timings at 14-14-14-14-34 1t on 1001 bios. No luck, will not post.
> 
> Also, do we still need to offset sensmi in bios 1001 to get accurate temp readings?


try to set the ram startup voltage to 1,4 volt and ram voltage 1,4 voltage to mantain the 3200 mhz


----------



## F3r0x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheK*
> 
> try to set the ram startup voltage to 1,4 volt and ram voltage 1,4 voltage to mantain the 3200 mhz


What kind of voltage is safe to run on these modules? They are a 3600 mhz Samsung B CL16.

I will try that and see if it works. I am currently running Stock cpu clock and auto votage on soc.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheK*
> 
> 4 ghz i'm rs @1,375V, tested with
> 
> 3 hrs prime95 1344k
> blender complex scene
> 5 loop cinebench
> 1000% memtest
> 
> the test with 1.48V was just to try memory speed (1813.2), i left cpu voltage on auto in bios because of high fsb.


Can you try RealBench? For some reason my CPU is the weakest to RealBench. Y-Cruncher and x264 isn't an issue..


----------



## TheK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3r0x*
> 
> What kind of voltage is safe to run on these modules? They are a 3600 mhz Samsung B CL16.
> 
> I will try that and see if it works. I am currently running Stock cpu clock and auto votage on soc.


1.45 daily


----------



## TheK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Can you try RealBench? For some reason my CPU is the weakest to RealBench. Y-Cruncher and x264 isn't an issue..


i never did it before
i'm downloading the 2.44 (rb not yet supported as i can see here: https://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/realbench-v2-leaderboard/?Laptop=desktop&CPU=amd&cpuseq=all&VGA=all&gpu=all&Core=Crosshair&view=1 )

i'll do in next hours


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> It's NTLite I used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , one version for Win 7, 8 and 10 .
> 
> It's my fault all have stated nLite as I made the spelling mistake in OP of thread/posts and video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have fixed OP of my thread and will do another video, soon.


Oh my. I didn't get nlite from you, it was just a typo. Anyway, to prevent further confusion. https://www.ntlite.com/


----------



## TheK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Can you try RealBench? For some reason my CPU is the weakest to RealBench. Y-Cruncher and x264 isn't an issue..


i didn't resist to try it immediately lel








just for you


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheK*
> 
> i didn't resist to try it immediately lel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just for you


Can you do the stress test? Even if its only for 30 mins please! Thank you!


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Can you do the stress test? Even if its only for 30 mins please! Thank you!


did you lower your clocks? In the previous screenshot i saw the max near 4100mhz.. and now its 4008mhz


----------



## pankomputerek

How are people getting these low temps mine at up at 90+ under load on 4ghz with 360mm radiator. Should I try reapplying thermal paste?


----------



## NemChem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheK*
> 
> @elmor @[email protected] @majestynl
> 
> Guys, i've foud an ultra golden cpu + ram or whatelse?
> i've found some mistakes in bios that should be fixxed, you know how to talk with bios developer?
> best regards and thanks for sharing bios and updates (finally the 1001 seems like the old 0702, the best up to now imho)
> ®
> ...


Very nice indeed







!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Are you kidding me:
> 
> *ASUS X370 CROSSHAIR VI HERO V2.2*


I have a hunch that this whole 2.2 thing came about because the shipping weight of the C6H is 2.2kg and chinese whispers changed it to V2.2 somewhere along the line







!


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoN7Shepard*
> 
> Has anyone here gotten a 2x16 Samsung B kit to 3200 or even 2933 without changing BLCK? If so, HOW?!


I got my 2x16 to 2933 with these timings: 18-16-16-16-36.

These are pretty high though, so I'm running them at 2666 and 14-12-12-12-32 at the moment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemChem*
> 
> I have a hunch that this whole 2.2 thing came about because the shipping weight of the C6H is 2.2kg and chinese whispers changed it to V2.2 somewhere along the line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


The listed model number (90MB0SC0-M0EAY0) is exactly the same as mine, which is v1.3.

Additionally, Elmor and Raja have already confirmed there's only one version of the board for sale.


----------



## Karagra

Sound keeps cutting in and out whenever I click on my screen or sometimes even without clicking. I restored everything to default.
Tried the latest 3 bios believe its 902 1001 and 0038
Trident Z RGB 3600mhz (Tested 2133, 2400, 2666, also ran at 3499, and 3600) same issue
Ryzen 1700 (Stock up to 4.0ghz happens)
1000w EVGA P2 Platinum
Xfx Gtr BE 480 8gb
Note I have tried 2 different headsets same issue.
Is this Ram Cpu or a board issue?


----------



## xXx1990

So no one has high Cinebench scores? Lol


----------



## NemChem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXx1990*
> 
> So no one has high Cinebench scores? Lol


Highest I got so far was 1901 on air. Haven't really looked around for others' scores, just been messing around with my board having some fun







!


----------



## xXx1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemChem*
> 
> Highest I got so far was 1901 on air. Haven't really looked around for others' scores, just been messing around with my board having some fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


how the hell did u get 1901 on air?!?!...

What's your settings for that


----------



## NemChem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXx1990*
> 
> how the hell did u get 1901 on air?!?!...
> 
> What's your settings for that


Slow and steady progress ^^.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemChem*
> 
> Had some fun with low BCLK though... took a while, but finally got past 1900!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemChem*
> 
> Settings for the Cinebench run were:
> 
> BCLK: 103.4 MHz
> Multiplier: 40.0
> VCore: +0.1375 (103.2 MHz needed +0.125, maybe less, definitely in the realms of large diminishing returns above 4.1 GHz!)
> SOC: +0.25
> Performance bias: Cinebench R11.5
> DRAM: 1.4
> DRAM Boot: 1.4
> Timings: 13-13-13-13-30
> Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> LLC: Level 3


----------



## Zhuni

Just had an overvolting error on this board. Put 1.2250v in to vcore and saved. Pre-bios screen flashed up red with over volt error. Bios showed v core at 1.7v


----------



## NemChem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> Just had an overvolting error on this board. Put 1.2250v in to vcore and saved. Pre-bios screen flashed up red with over volt error. Bios showed v core at 1.7v


Ouch! Which BIOS version was this with? 0902 or one of the newer ones?


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3r0x*
> 
> What kind of voltage is safe to run on these modules? They are a 3600 mhz Samsung B CL16.
> 
> I will try that and see if it works. I am currently running Stock cpu clock and auto votage on soc.


Here is what I am using:

BIOS: 0038
CPU: 1700 @ 3.8GHz
RAM: 3600C16 @ 3200 14-14-14-14-34-2T

CPU Voltage: 1.351v
DRAM Voltage: 1.351v
DRAM Boot: 1.351v
SOC: 1.155v
VTTDDR: 0.80520v

My procedure after every BIOS update (this may help others get to their desired speeds):

Clear CMOS.
Set up all the Boot, Monitor, and Advanced menu stuff the way I like.
Set the DRAM speed to 2666.
Set the DRAM timings to 16-16-16-16-36.
Set the SOC.
Set the VTTDDR.
Save and exit.
Go back into BIOS.
Set the DRAM Voltage to 1.351v.
Set the DRAM Boot to 1.351v.
Save and exit.
Go back into BIOS.
Set the DRAM speed to 3200.
Save and exit.
Go back into BIOS.
Set the DRAM timings to 14-14-14-14-34.
Save and exit.
Go back into BIOS.
Set the CPU multiplier for desired overclock.
Set the CPU voltage.
Save and exit.
Boot into Windows.

It probably doesn't have to be that complex but it works so I stick with it. After I do that procedure, cold boots and resets work perfectly so no more fiddling until a new BIOS is released.

Safe voltage for Samsung B memory chips is 1.4v for everyday usage. You shouldn't need that unless you are going over the 3600 speed though, which the vast majority of us cannot do with current BIOSes.


----------



## Mrimstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> Just had an overvolting error on this board. Put 1.2250v in to vcore and saved. Pre-bios screen flashed up red with over volt error. Bios showed v core at 1.7v


How does this make sense?
Same as my 1.35v dram and get 1.43
Kinda iffy to oc on a board who doesnt obey orders


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemChem*
> 
> Ouch! Which BIOS version was this with? 0902 or one of the newer ones?


1001? I think that's what its called. Temp was showing 62c in bios. was defo set to 1.2250 as confirmed it right before it happened.

found this

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?84041-Cpu-overvoltage-error

that's exactly what just happened


----------



## AndehX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Did you try VBoot at 1.35v ?


yes, no difference.


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> My procedure after every BIOS update (this may help others get to their desired speeds):
> 
> Clear CMOS.
> Set up all the Boot, Monitor, and Advanced menu stuff the way I like.
> Set the DRAM speed to 2666.
> Set the DRAM timings to 16-16-16-16-36.
> Set the SOC.
> Set the VTTDDR.
> Save and exit.
> Go back into BIOS.
> Set the DRAM Voltage to 1.351v.
> Set the DRAM Boot to 1.351v.
> Save and exit.
> Go back into BIOS.
> Set the DRAM speed to 3200.
> Save and exit.
> Go back into BIOS.
> Set the DRAM timings to 14-14-14-14-34.
> Save and exit.
> Go back into BIOS.
> Set the CPU multiplier for desired overclock.
> Set the CPU voltage.
> Save and exit.
> Boot into Windows.


Don't you get the same result if you do it all at once?


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> Don't you get the same result if you do it all at once?


Not even close. You try to boot at 3200 without the increased voltage being set beforehand, and it won't do it. At least not in my system. The SOC and VTTDDR are important to have before as well. That's why I came up with the order in the first place.


----------



## F3r0x

Thank you Sir.


----------



## blindrezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Checkout Spybot Anti-Beacon. If you don't already know about it, it turns off all of the microsoft spyware, and even blocks it from being enabled in any updates.
> 
> And pick up the registry file for disabling core parking through windows power options.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1544554/core-parking-in-windows-disable-for-more-performance


I was using "O&O ShutUp10," since it doesn't require any installation. I'll look into Spybot, though, and see if I like.









As for the core parking, I didn't know it was still an issue when using Performance mode. Will definitely look into that after I've made my final Windows installation. I'm still waiting for the platform to mature a bit more before I move my SSDs and GTX 1080 over from my other rig. At that time, I'll reinstall Win10 and hopefully get RAID working.

Many thanks!


----------



## SpecChum

Ah bugger, just tried to run my memory at 3200C14 and no go, just kept rebooting with 8 flashing up very quickly.

I've just remembered I didn't touch SOC voltage, is that not auto increased on Auto?

I tried 14-14-14-14-34 with 1.35v on DRAM and DRAM boot - it does go back into BIOS fine after 3 failed POSTs tho, so no harm done.

Back at 2133 15-15-15-15 for now


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blindrezo*
> 
> I was using "O&O ShutUp10," since it doesn't require any installation. I'll look into Spybot, though, and see if I like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the core parking, I didn't know it was still an issue when using Performance mode. Will definitely look into that after I've made my final Windows installation. I'm still waiting for the platform to mature a bit more before I move my SSDs and GTX 1080 over from my other rig. At that time, I'll reinstall Win10 and hopefully get RAID working.
> 
> Many thanks!


Yeah, due to the issues I'm seeing people have with running RAID on this chipset, I decided to upgrade to NVMe samsung 960 evo 500GB and move my 840 pro RAID0 array to my RAID controller for use as a SSD cache.


----------



## SpecChum

My Z97 MSI board had a Windows utility that allowed you to reboot straight to BIOS.

Is there something like that for this C6H?

EDIT: Meant REboot, not boot


----------



## Kriant

Update:

So far the best I managed on memory with this kit: G. Skill F4-3200C15D-32GTZ - 2666 14-12-12-12-30-2T with Dram being 1.28v and Dram Vboot being also 1.28

On CPU front I managed to get my 1800x to 3965 mhz @ 1.36v vcore (in Bios) with LLC being auto (default). I can pass 1h realbench stress test. Anything above requires a substantial jump in vcore (or toying with offset/LLC to lower the vcore drop under load, which I haven't done yet).


----------



## NemChem

Just a quick FYI regarding odd CAS latencies: I just updated to 1001 and now if I set CAS13 it rounds up to 14, so I'm guessing that at 1T the only even CAS latencies rule mentioned earlier in the thread applies, and on the 0902 2T BIOS, odd numbers are usable. Can someone on 0038 confirm if odd CAS latencies are usable on that too since it's 2T?


----------



## hughjazz44

I just gave up on my Crucial Ballistix Elite. Nothing over 2666 worked. I bought a set of Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 at Micro Center today to give it a shot. Booted up no problems at its rated 3200 and I'm running Prime95 Blend test right now (19 mins in) and no issues yet. HWinfo reports Hynix chips but it doesn't seem to be a problem.

Edit: I used the XMP profile to set timings and voltage. One click and everything just worked, just like anyone would want or expect. I'm using BIOS 1001, btw.

Edit again: It's a 8GB x 2 set. CMK16GX4M2B3200C16. It's on the QVL.


----------



## Motley01

Oh nice, so Asus seems to be doing us some good on new BIOS updates. Thats like two now in the past week.

I'm gonna try the new 1001 BIOS, and see if I can get my memory back at 3200 again.

Thanks Asus!


----------



## mechiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Baseline is different from 1700 and 1700x/1800x. Basically though its what the VID reports in P-State 0. In this case, it would be 20 (1.35v). So 1.35v +/- offset and go from there. 1700 is 3A (1.1875v).
> 
> So if you wanted 1.4v you would do an + offset of 0.05v to make it 1.4v. Also I think Auto might be getting overridden by the P-State 0 VID which is 1.35v. You should stress test to find stable volts.


For what it's worth, I believe that I learned that the Pstate0 VID does work, just buggy in display like much else in the firmware currently. *TLDR* Lowering the hex count increments voltage upwards according to the EFI interface, however in Windows, it is actually incrementing downward by that amount.

I decided to try it out, despite your warning that it didn't work. I had time to kill while paint was literally drying.

To refresh anyone who cares to read, the voltage is configured in increments, represented by a hexadecimal number - the default is hex 20 (decimal 32, 1.35v). I wanted to increase the voltage to try to get a stable 4.1GHz. So, according to the interface, lowering the hex increments increases the displayed voltage. I dropped down to hex 18 (decimal 24), which displayed as 1.4v in the EFI.

Unfortunately, Windows saw it as 1.3v (-.5). Well, hmm.

So, I hopped back into EFI, jacked it up to hex 28 (dec 40), and while the EFI shows 13000000, CPU-Z and else show 1.4v.

Unrelated I couldn't break past 4.025 stable on 8 cores, gave up on that. At least that's at stock voltage.

Can anyone point me to success stories on configuring F4-3200C14D-32GTZSW for 3200?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> I just gave up on my Crucial Ballistix Elite. Nothing over 2666 worked. I bought a set of Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 at Micro Center today to give it a shot. Booted up no problems at its rated 3200 and I'm running Prime95 Blend test right now (19 mins in) and no issues yet. HWinfo reports Hynix chips but it doesn't seem to be a problem.
> 
> Edit: I used the XMP profile to set timings and voltage. One click and everything just worked, just like anyone would want or expect. I'm using BIOS 1001, btw.
> 
> Edit again: It's a 8GB x 2 set. CMK16GX4M2B3200C16. It's on the QVL.


Thats awesome, i wonder if it works on BIOS 902 as well, if no need to flash to 1001 i wont. Same ram i got. On my Gaming 5 would only get 2666.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Thats awesome, i wonder if it works on BIOS 902 as well, if no need to flash to 1001 i wont. Same ram i got. On my Gaming 5 would only get 2666.


Flash the newer BIOS!!!

It's better than 0902! Just do it and don't think twice!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Flash the newer BIOS!!!
> 
> It's better than 0902! Just do it and don't think twice!


Yes ma'am haha. Unfortunately i heard it still messes up the cpu qfan control in the BIOS. Not like it matters to me but i do need to run my water pump at 75%. Ill be getting mine on monday im excited.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yes ma'am haha. Unfortunately i heard it still messes up the cpu qfan control in the BIOS. Not like it matters to me but i do need to run my water pump at 75%. Ill be getting mine on monday im excited.


I said it messes up Q-Fan, but then I figured it out. It DOES work, it's just very finicky.


----------



## huyee

Has anyone run into this problem which lead to BSOD? The cpu was at about 25% load since I have a few application running in the background.
The error runs from processor 0 to processor 15, then around 5s later a BSOD about kernel shows up.


----------



## timaa66

Managed to lower my CL to 16 just like this ram is rated not bad for Hynix I think it is currently running better than most guys on Samsung. CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 SK Hynix according to HWinfo running 3200MHz at 16-18-18-18-36-1T on 1001 BIOS.


----------



## Motley01

Blue, definatly upgrade to BIOS 1001.

I just upgraded mine (from 0902). And wow its so much better now I used DOCS 5. Have my memory at 3210mhz now!

I set CPU SOC to 1.13v, and DRAM to 1.37v.

And I kept my original CPU OC 4000mhz with 1.44v.

Solid as a rock so far, but still testing.

Asus did a great job with 1001. We appreciate all the hard work you guys have done in the past couple weeks.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> It might not be possible. I can't hit 4GHz on my 1700x. It does 3.9 @ 1.33v but crashes at 4 no matter what. If I through a ridiculous amount of voltage at it, it'll let me bench but will ultimately crash.


Im not alone then Max stable i found so far is [email protected]


----------



## gupsterg

As there has been some discusion on what Power Profile / Core Parking, etc here is my data.

For me High Performance power plan with Core Parking off (ie 100%) on Win 7 Pro x64 gives best performance on 3DM FS, here are 3 runs of each.

*Balanced Core Parking default 10% (ie enabled).*

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12047423/fs/12047468/fs/12047496

*Balanced Core Parking 50% (ie disabledish)*

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12047629/fs/12047655/fs/12047686

*High Performance Core Parking 100% (ie disabled)*

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12047769/fs/12047794/fs/12047824

In my sig is link to thread, OP in section *Power Plan editing in Windows* are regedits to enable Core Parking editable value in Power Plan for Win 7 / 10, that was what was used for above tests. Min state was set as 5% for all profiles so down volting /clocking occurs at idle.


----------



## Motley01

Ohh baby now I got my ram at 3225mhz. Default timings at 16C 1T.


----------



## wingman99

I thought VID is set in the CPU by AMD, how can you change VID?


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> As there has been some discusion on what Power Profile / Core Parking, etc here is my data.
> 
> For me High Performance power plan with Core Parking off (ie 100%) on Win 7 Pro x64 gives best performance on 3DM FS, here are 3 runs of each.
> 
> *Balanced Core Parking default 10% (ie enabled).*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12047423/fs/12047468/fs/12047496
> 
> *Balanced Core Parking 50% (ie disabledish)*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12047629/fs/12047655/fs/12047686
> 
> *High Performance Core Parking 100% (ie disabled)*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12047769/fs/12047794/fs/12047824
> 
> In my sig is link to thread, OP in section *Power Plan editing in Windows* are regedits to enable Core Parking editable value in Power Plan for Win 7 / 10, that was what was used for above tests. Min state was set as 5% for all profiles so down volting /clocking occurs at idle.


Repeating here just to make sure everybody sees this...

Note that this behavior may not be representative of those of us with Windows 10, as the native scheduling is different in Windows 10. It has been shown that Windows 7 performance with Ryzen is better than Windows 10, due to Windows 10's scheduler being stupid.

In other words, if you have Windows 10 ... take gupsterg's results with a hefty pinch of salt.


----------



## CwStrife

I'm on 0902 BIOS now, should I update to 0032 or 1001? Is the RAM timings the only difference? I have the Trident Z RGB 3000MHz 32GB 4x8GB kit. It's not the super speedy ones or anything so should I flash 0032 to be safe? Thanks!


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> I'm on 0902 BIOS now, should I update to 0032 or 1001? Is the RAM timings the only difference? I have the Trident Z RGB 3000MHz 32GB 4x8GB kit. It's not the super speedy ones or anything so should I flash 0032 to be safe? Thanks!


The only difference is the Command Rate.

1001 is 1T
0038 is 2T

With four sticks I would recommend 0038. But you can always try both.


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> The only difference is the Command Rate.
> 
> 1001 is 1T
> 0038 is 2T
> 
> With four sticks I would recommend 0038. But you can always try both.


Thanks Madman. gonna give it a try


----------



## The-Beast

0902 2t

 1001 1t

I have to imagine that that gap shouldn't be that big, so "auto" probably picked up CB in the new bios.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> As there has been some discussion on what Power Profile / Core Parking, etc here is my data.
> 
> *For me* High Performance power plan with Core Parking off (ie 100%) *on Win 7 Pro x64* gives best performance on 3DM FS, here are 3 runs of each.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Balanced Core Parking default 10% (ie enabled).*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12047423/fs/12047468/fs/12047496
> 
> *Balanced Core Parking 50% (ie disabledish)*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12047629/fs/12047655/fs/12047686
> 
> *High Performance Core Parking 100% (ie disabled)*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12047769/fs/12047794/fs/12047824
> 
> In my sig is link to thread, OP in section *Power Plan editing in Windows* are regedits to enable Core Parking editable value in Power Plan for Win 7 / 10, that was what was used for above tests. Min state was set as 5% for all profiles so down volting /clocking occurs at idle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating here just to make sure everybody sees this...
> 
> Note that this behavior may not be representative of those of us with Windows 10, as the native scheduling is different in Windows 10. It has been shown that Windows 7 performance with Ryzen is better than Windows 10, due to Windows 10's scheduler being stupid.
> 
> In other words, if you have Windows 10 ... take gupsterg's results with a hefty pinch of salt.
Click to expand...

Why would someone need "hefty pinch of salt"







, it clearly states *Win 7 Pro* is being used, did I say this is what *Win 10* users should use?









My post was to show what is working best for me







and someone who maybe on Win 7 will use info







. I have helped about 3+ Ryzen owners via my PM box to sort an ISO to install Win 7 on Ryzen as they wanted to be on it in the past few days.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> As there has been some discusion on what Power Profile / Core Parking, etc here is my data.
> 
> For me High Performance power plan with Core Parking off (ie 100%) on Win 7 Pro x64 gives best performance on 3DM FS, here are 3 runs of each.
> 
> *Balanced Core Parking default 10% (ie enabled).*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12047423/fs/12047468/fs/12047496
> 
> *Balanced Core Parking 50% (ie disabledish)*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12047629/fs/12047655/fs/12047686
> 
> *High Performance Core Parking 100% (ie disabled)*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12047769/fs/12047794/fs/12047824
> 
> In my sig is link to thread, OP in section *Power Plan editing in Windows* are regedits to enable Core Parking editable value in Power Plan for Win 7 / 10, that was what was used for above tests. Min state was set as 5% for all profiles so down volting /clocking occurs at idle.


Weird. Your links show up as empty result totals to me. Anyone else seeing that?

Here are my results which I posted in the CPU thread.

Balanced Default


Balanced 50%


High Performance


I tested High Performance with Minimum Processor State set to 100% and 10% since my CPU will scale from using PState0(which is how I OC). There was virtually no difference between either setting. I also tested with a straight OC using the CPU multiplier. Similar results.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-Beast*
> 
> 0902 2t
> 
> 1001 1t
> 
> I have to imagine that that gap shouldn't be that big, so "auto" probably picked up CB in the new bios.


Pretty Impressive. What memory are you running? Please share your settings.


----------



## The-Beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Pretty Impressive. What memory are you running? Please share your settings.


F4-3200C14D-16GTZSW

CPU 1.45v
SOC 1.1v
Dram 1.4v

CB bias confirmed =/


----------



## mattlef

Hey Everyone.

Just checking in to see if i'm insane here- For the life of me can't get my ram even to 2666 mhz.

Kit: GSkill F4-3200C16D-32GVK
Timings:16-18-18-32

I think these are Hynix, but not 100% sure - cant find any details online

Bios: 1001
Soc: 1.155
Ram V: 1.351
Ram Boot: 1.351

1700 @3.2
No CPU OC of yet - just trying to get ram stable at at least 2666 - ideally want to get to 3200.

Any thoughts?


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlef*
> 
> Hey Everyone.
> 
> Just checking in to see if i'm insane here- For the life of me can't get my ram even to 2666 mhz.
> 
> Kit: GSkill F4-3200C16D-32GVK
> Timings:16-18-18-32
> 
> I think these are Hynix, but not 100% sure - cant find any details online
> 
> Bios: 1001
> Soc: 1.155
> Ram V: 1.351
> Ram Boot: 1.351
> 
> 1700 @3.2
> No CPU OC of yet - just trying to get ram stable at at least 2666 - ideally want to get to 3200.
> 
> Any thoughts?


You should try the 0038 BIOS. 1T timing is probably too much for Hynix.


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> The only difference is the Command Rate.
> 
> 1001 is 1T
> 0038 is 2T
> 
> With four sticks I would recommend 0038. But you can always try both.


MadMan BIOS update seems to be working ok but a couple questions, sent you PM.


----------



## timaa66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> You should try the 0038 BIOS. 1T timing is probably too much for Hynix.


You can try it but my hynix kit is stable at 3200 on 1001. I couldn't get it stable on 0902 with 2T. I would say bump up your timings to 18-18-18-36 and see how it does. Also bump ur vsoc up a bit mine wasn't stable until 1.177v. I also upped my dram voltage to 1.37


----------



## TyCanadian

I just updated to BIOS 1001. I have Corsair PC3200 CL16 LPX RAM (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16W, to be exact), which I've been led to believe is Hynix, but I'm not 100% sure.

Prior to this BIOS, I could not get my PC to post even 1 MHz above 2666 MHz. Now, It's running at 3013 MHz with a BCLK=113 at 14-14-14-32-1T timings at its specified 1.35V (I set Vboot to 1.35V as well) and is stable as per HyperPi 32M and Cinebench. So, that was a good improvement! If I set my BCLK even 1 notch higher to 114, Windows fails to load. I'm certainly surprised that it's stress-test-stable at a 113 BCLK but Windows won't even boot at 114...suggests to me that there's something else at play that could be messing things up.

CPU overclocks didn't seem to change, but in BIOS 1001, the odd, and scary, thing is that when I set my CPU VCore to "Auto", the VCore as per the BIOS reading is in the 1.70V+ range and I get a warning upon post that my voltage is too high. That scared me a bit, so I have now manually set the VCore to 1.40V with LLC=3 while I'm trying to see what my CPU (1800X) overclock limit is. Previously in BIOS 5803, I got 4.1 GHz stable using a VCore offset of +0.08V, but I'm afraid to do that now since my "Auto" VCore voltage is over 1.70V, so if I might have a positive offset from there, that's even scarier! Anyway, aside from that somewhat scary issue, the 1001 BIOS seems like the best yet.


----------



## Kriant

If I can't go higher than 2666 at the moment, I will go lower with timings.


----------



## mattlef

Quick update - Changed the bios to 0038

Now booting up at 2800mhz (2666+bclk OC)

So, looking pretty good - testing everything to confirm stable.

- Quick edit,
Cinebench and Pi stable - so looking good.
May see if i can get this a bit higher.

Anyone know what the top end of the BCLK is on these? I'm currently at 105.6


----------



## TyCanadian

Update: it's official, I can't hit quite the same CPU clock speeds on 1001 that I could with 5803. I can get stable at 4.07 GHz, but can't hit 4.1 GHz even at 1.45V and LLC Level 3. I could get 4.1 GHz stable at less than 1.45V on 5803. However, my RAM is running faster now, and I'm using a BCLK of 113 instead of 100, so perhaps there are some complex effects that are happening and causing this.


----------



## pankomputerek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> 
> 
> If I can't go higher than 2666 at the moment, I will go lower with timings.


I couldn't try messing around with BLCK speeds. Managed to get 4x8GB running at 2906mhz at 109mhz (couldn't post at 112, errors at 110 and 112)


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> @elmor - Thanks for the bios. What is 'Super I/O clock skew'? I think this is a setting in 1001 that I haven't seen before. Says 'may disable if crashing when overclocking'.
> 
> Also, do you know what causes 1T to drop to 2T? Is that decided by the training? I'm using 1001, but I get 2T on every divider (2133 to 2666) using the dual-rank 32GB TridentZ kit.


1T/2T should be depending on which DRAM configuration (rank, DPC) and DRAM Ratio, 1T/2T rule applies at above 2666 IIRC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> I was unable to edit my response as I had closed the tab :/
> 
> Created 3 new entries for:
> 
> 2666 /100 / 14-12-12-12-32
> 2666 / 105 / 14-12-12-12-32
> 2933 / 100 / 18-16-16-16-36
> If you can, please delete my original entry of 2933 (there were no timings), otherwise there is a duplicate data point.


Your old entry is deleted now. I'll add email confirmation, then you should be able to edit from there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Actually 3200 4x8GB works... if I just do 18-16-16-36...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> 2x16GB at 2933 works as well at 18-16-16-16-36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Particularly this one: F4-3200C15D-32GTZ
> 
> Although I'm running 2666 at 14-12-12-12-32.
> Great to hear!


Magical timings seem to work here as well, 2x16GB at 3200 DRAM Ratio.


----------



## neurotix

What's the highest overclocks people are getting with this board and Ryzen (any SKU?) How is the power delivery and how many VRM phases does it have?

Still have my Crosshair V and it's still running my old FX-8350 setup. Rock solid. It's in the family machine upstairs that mostly only gets used for web surfing.


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Does anyone have an issue where upon cold boot, mobo would only boot from second try? Had that twice already.


Yep, every goddamn day when I'm cold-booting up the machine, mate. : /


----------



## Purple Hayz

Update: I love this rig. Still can't benchmark much @4.2 GHz, but 4.1 is starting to look more and more feasible for a 24/7 OC. Now that I've got my RAM locked down (3200, 16 latency), the next big step is getting the thermals (temp & voltage) in line. To that end, +.08 offset vcore with LLC=3 is working like a champ. Stress testing in P95, vcore tops out at 1.43 and temps are still 10-15 c below the throttling point. Power draw is about 120 watts. Here's some of the highlights:

1) Just crushed my previous PassMark bench scores. At 17,033, I've now got the 3rd highest Ryzen 7 CPU score in the entire database. Here's the link, and here's a nice screenie:

2) Icing on the cake has to be the mem scores (props again to Elmor and crew for hooking us up with 1001). Though I'm sure I won't hold this "record" for long, I now have the highest PassMark memory score of any Ryzen 1800x system in the database. Not bad for a couple of bargain bin Hynix DIMMS, eh?











3) Just playing around with these different stress testing and benchmark tools, I noticed that CPU-Z now has one built in. Gave it run and imagine my surprise when this happened.

Unless I'm mistaken, I believe I just wiped the floor with Intel's $1500 10C/20T flagship 6950X. These Ryzen procs are properly GOOD.









I've clearly got a nice little runner here, but I don't think I'm gonna manage much more than 4.1 to 4.15 GHz on air (Noctua DH-15). Any of you water-cooled folks hitting 4.2 stable yet? If I were to plop for an AIO liquid-cooler, which would you recommend?

-PH


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Your old entry is deleted now. I'll add email confirmation, then you should be able to edit from there.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Magical timings seem to work here as well, 2x16GB at 3200.


That's pretty good! I can't run my kit at 3200... yet


----------



## The-Beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> To that end, +.08 offset vcore with LLC=3 is working like a champ. Stress testing in P95, vcore tops out at 1.43 and temps are still 10-15 c below the throttling point. Power draw is about 120 watts. Here's some of the highlights:
> 
> -PH


Think I missed something somewhere but what's llc=3?


----------



## Purple Hayz

sorry dbl post


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-Beast*
> 
> Think I missed something somewhere but what's llc=3?


Load Line Calibration. Helps reign in vdroop when the proc is under heavy load. I've used it for years to lock in a good OC--my 3930K has been running at 4.6 for half a decade with a modest offset and a mid-pack LLC.

Just be careful not to overdo it. If LLC is too high it can actually BOOSTS the vcore higher than your set point--particularity when the proc transitions back from high load to low load/idle. For me, if you can't lock your OC in at level 3 LLC, you probably aren't giving the proc enough voltage. Just my .02


----------



## JoN7Shepard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*


That's amazing!
What's the DRAM, DRAM Vboot, and VDDSOC voltage for the 2x16?


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyCanadian*
> 
> I just updated to BIOS 1001. I have Corsair PC3200 CL16 LPX RAM (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16W, to be exact), which I've been led to believe is Hynix, but I'm not 100% sure.
> 
> Prior to this BIOS, I could not get my PC to post even 1 MHz above 2666 MHz. Now, It's running at 3013 MHz with a BCLK=113 at 14-14-14-32-1T timings at its specified 1.35V (I set Vboot to 1.35V as well) and is stable as per HyperPi 32M and Cinebench. So, that was a good improvement! If I set my BCLK even 1 notch higher to 114, Windows fails to load. I'm certainly surprised that it's stress-test-stable at a 113 BCLK but Windows won't even boot at 114...suggests to me that there's something else at play that could be messing things up.
> 
> CPU overclocks didn't seem to change, but in BIOS 1001, the odd, and scary, thing is that when I set my CPU VCore to "Auto", the VCore as per the BIOS reading is in the 1.70V+ range and I get a warning upon post that my voltage is too high. That scared me a bit, so I have now manually set the VCore to 1.40V with LLC=3 while I'm trying to see what my CPU (1800X) overclock limit is. Previously in BIOS 5803, I got 4.1 GHz stable using a VCore offset of +0.08V, but I'm afraid to do that now since my "Auto" VCore voltage is over 1.70V, so if I might have a positive offset from there, that's even scarier! Anyway, aside from that somewhat scary issue, the 1001 BIOS seems like the best yet.


Thanks for this report, I was able to replicate it here. Will get it fixed asap.

TLDR:

Make sure you don't type in a CPU Core Voltage Override value and then switch to Auto CPU Core Voltage when overclocking, because it will still use this value when the Auto value means Manual mode.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoN7Shepard*
> 
> That's amazing!
> What's the DRAM, DRAM Vboot, and VDDSOC voltage for the 2x16?


CPU SOC Voltage 1.15V
DRAM Voltage 1.40V, no Vboot

You can thank @finalheaven & @goncalossilva for the find


----------



## TyCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Thanks for this report, I was able to replicate it here. Will get it fixed asap.
> 
> TLDR:
> 
> Make sure you don't type in a CPU Core Voltage Override value and then switch to Auto CPU Core Voltage when overclocking, because it will still use this value when the Auto value means Manual mode.


Thanks, Elmor - good to see it's likely something reproducible.

To clarify, I hadn't touched my Vcore in a manual way (neither via offset nor manual mode) _AT ALL_ in BIOS 1001 when the 1.70V+ situation happened. I was keeping my CPU speed (1800X) at or below 3.6 GHz while I played with BCLK and DRAM speeds, so I was in "overclock mode", but I hadn't touched any VCore or LLC settings yet at all - they were all on Auto since the dawn of time in 1001. That's why it scared me!

I should also mention that prior to updating to 1001, I did indeed go into my previous BIOS and select "Load Optimized Defaults" and then saved and restarted.


----------



## pankomputerek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> What's the highest overclocks people are getting with this board and Ryzen (any SKU?) How is the power delivery and how many VRM phases does it have?
> 
> Still have my Crosshair V and it's still running my old FX-8350 setup. Rock solid. It's in the family machine upstairs that mostly only gets used for web surfing.


This will probably answer a lot of your questions
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Dbt_7FiD8hTo2uuOIKBE3ATCDRqVRpAHFsKnieEncv0/edit#gid=87938175


----------



## JoN7Shepard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Thanks for this report, I was able to replicate it here. Will get it fixed asap.
> 
> TLDR:
> 
> Make sure you don't type in a CPU Core Voltage Override value and then switch to Auto CPU Core Voltage when overclocking, because it will still use this value when the Auto value means Manual mode.
> CPU SOC Voltage 1.15V
> DRAM Voltage 1.40V, no Vboot
> 
> You can thank @finalheaven & @goncalossilva for the find


If we previously typed in a core voltage override value but are using OFFSET instead of Auto, is it still safe? Scary!

Also, I have that same RAM, but it won't boot with those settings.







Guess I gotta wait for future updates.


----------



## pankomputerek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Yep, every goddamn day when I'm cold-booting up the machine, mate. : /


I thought I was alone in this!
Started on 0902 or 0038 I can't remember exactly now!


----------



## HeliXpc

what are the chances this kit ever working for Ryzen haha
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820236169

.... should i wait for a new official bios or try the newer bioses, I was stable at 4.1ghz with my 1700x and the newer bioses have me at 4.50ghz which is not a big deal but still, every mhz counts


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoN7Shepard*
> 
> If we previously typed in a core voltage override value but are using OFFSET instead of Auto, is it still safe? Scary!
> 
> Also, I have that same RAM, but it won't boot with those settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I gotta wait for future updates.


No, it's only an issue if you select Auto core voltage and the BIOS decides that because you're overclocked it should use Manual mode. It will use the typed in value instead of the pre-decided value.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> No, it's only an issue if you select Auto core voltage and the BIOS decides that because you're overclocked it should use Manual mo. It will use the typed in value instead of the pre-decided value.


How does auto for DDR and SOC work? Is it the same? It chooses the last manual value if it detects me o/ced? My SOC autos to 1.15, but not sure if its because that may have been the last setting i used as manual.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> How does auto for DDR and SOC work? Is it the same? It chooses the last manual value if it detects me o/ced? My SOC autos to 1.15, but not sure if its because that may have been the last setting i used as manual.


Depends on your settings. If Auto and overclocking CPU Core Voltage and CPU SOC Voltage will be Manual mode and the value depends on your CPU and DRAM Ratio respectively, plus REFCLK influence.

At least it should, but now it's taking the typed in value instead.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pankomputerek*
> 
> I couldn't try messing around with BLCK speeds. Managed to get 4x8GB running at 2906mhz at 109mhz (couldn't post at 112, errors at 110 and 112)


Thanks for the tip! Passed hiper Pi 32mb and 1h of Realbench with 108.8 mhz BLCK.

So I'm up to 2900 14-13-13-13-30-2T RAM speeds, and 3970 mhz on CPU clocks.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Prime95 Just got an update for RYZEN!

We might have a new standard for stability testing.









http://www.mersenneforum.org/showthread.php?t=22141


----------



## danman12003

Quick question about water block guys. EK's Supremacy MX AMD - does it use the stock back plate? All i have read about is the evo.


----------



## -Gifted-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danman12003*
> 
> Quick question about water block guys. EK's Supremacy MX AMD - does it use the stock back plate? All i have read about is the evo.


Mx is the same as the evo as far as backplate. You have to use the Ekwb backplate.the threads on the amd backplate are too small.


----------



## roybotnik

My Windows event logs always say that processor power management is disabled due to an issue with the firmware. Thought it was due to ref clock OC but it still does it when only using the multiplier. Anyone else seen this?

I might just reflash... Been noticing some weird stuff like failing to boot safe mode when messing with RAM settings, never had that issue before.

Not sure if it's been mentioned yet (I know @NemChem was asking too), but is there a way to get OC mode to activate when using lower multiplier and overclocking the ref clock? I found some good RAM settings using the bclk, but my CPU gets throttled when OCing so I've gone back to 100mhz bclk and 2666 divider...


----------



## woppy101

I must have one of the flakey bios/boards any ram I try runs fine up to 2666 anything above that I get the beep- beep,beep,beep. Anyone got any other suggestions, I'm using vengeance LPX 3000 and 3200 and the g-skill 3200 sets


----------



## danman12003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Gifted-*
> 
> Mx is the same as the evo as far as backplate. You have to use the Ekwb backplate.the threads on the amd backplate are too small.


thanks


----------



## Cata79

@woppy101I'm also stuck at 2666 with [email protected] corsair.


----------



## crossbone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> Just had an overvolting error on this board. Put 1.2250v in to vcore and saved. Pre-bios screen flashed up red with over volt error. Bios showed v core at 1.7v


I had something like this happen to me as well, scared me to hell!

I was using my 1700 on 38x100 Vcore 1,275 and LLC 3 Set in Bios, then I changed the Voltage to 1,28125 from windows, all of a sudden my fans ramped up to the max. I had a look at the voltages and they were at over 1,7 Volt Vcore. I immediately unplugged my PC and prayed. Temperatures were at 92 degrees celsius when i last watched.

Fortunately my cpu is still alive, but now I am really scared to overclock anything with this board.

edit: BIOS Version used is 1001


----------



## razielfury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razielfury*
> 
> I still got many problems , most of times it goes with memory management bsod or IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
> 
> i'm on latest bios 0038 , also tested 1001 and 0902 with same problem
> 
> spec corsair rm 1000
> gpu 2x rx 480 1 from working system and 1 new "not in crossfire just swap them for check if gpu is broken
> ram avexir 4 gb x4 cl 16 avd4u26661504g-4cir tested with only 2x4 2x1 4x4 stock speed 2144 and also lowest
> all driver installed also am4 chipsed from amd site crimson 17.2.1.
> 
> so tried really everything from bios , preset oc soc voltage manual offset sense mi really everything , now running 2x4 gb bios 0038 , with preset I can run all night aida64 cpu/mem test/gpu test /hd test with no crash occt hours with no crash also at 4 ghz "i'm on custom loop" and at any ram speed up to 2666 I dont go above that since there is no reason.. "can't lauch a game"
> when I lauch uplay and click for honor "bsod memory management " istant or after 3-10 minuts of game play sometimes I get random error like IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL and others that I don't remeber
> Also steam sometime crash at start of lauch a game sometime also after 5-20 minuts .
> 
> i'm disperate tried to any voltage any clock/downclocks , tested all 2 gpu new one seems to give me much more problem but the "oldest " work at 100% i'm sure but anyway I can run furmark for ages with them with no problem... no post problem , never.
> 
> so now what the hell I have to do
> 
> windows 10 home 64 bit
> no antivirus just windows defender
> chipset installed from amd site.. do i have to use the one in the support..? really don t know what to do...


my only bsod is memory management now..as sayd it happen with any voltage , every speed , with only 1 stick of ram 2 and 4 i can almost pass any bench ..but when i play 5 minuts..freeze or red screen of death..could be gpu related..but i have 2 of them..1 new and tried in all pcie port....done fresh install windows 10..chipset and 17.2.1..all ch6 driver installed..audio lan asmedia

Cpu ryzen 1700 custom loop with ek evo plexy max temp 34 c from aida/occt

This is wb i bought https://www.caseking.de/ek-water-blocks-ek-supremacy-evo-amd-nickel-waek-1364.html
Just mounted with ch6 backplate nothing more.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woppy101*
> 
> I must have one of the flakey bios/boards any ram I try runs fine up to 2666 anything above that I get the beep- beep,beep,beep. Anyone got any other suggestions, I'm using vengeance LPX 3000 and 3200 and the g-skill 3200 sets


I too have a pair of 16GB DIMMS (CMD32GX4M2B3000C15). Can only run them at 2666 Mhz. I did manage to get the timings down to 14-14-14-14-28-1T @ 1.35v


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> How does auto for DDR and SOC work? Is it the same? It chooses the last manual value if it detects me o/ced? My SOC autos to 1.15, but not sure if its because that may have been the last setting i used as manual.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Depends on your settings. If Auto and overclocking CPU Core Voltage and CPU SOC Voltage will be Manual mode and the value depends on your CPU and DRAM Ratio respectively, plus REFCLK influence.
> 
> At least it should, but now it's taking the typed in value instead.
Click to expand...

The case I note for when CPU SOC Voltage is increased automatically is when setting is left on [AUTO] and then select D.O.C.P 3 to gain 2400MHz. For example on UEFI defaults my CPU SOC Voltage is ~0.838V on DMM, in the case highlighted if I do not set manual CPU SOC Voltage it will jump to ~1.050V. I have set manual voltage of 0.950V. I have had DDR voltage as 1.2V manual for a while so no idea if left on [AUTO] it would increase.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> As there has been some discusion on what Power Profile / Core Parking, etc here is my data.
> 
> For me High Performance power plan with Core Parking off (ie 100%) on Win 7 Pro x64 gives best performance on 3DM FS, here are 3 runs of each.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Balanced Core Parking default 10% (ie enabled).*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12047423/fs/12047468/fs/12047496
> 
> *Balanced Core Parking 50% (ie disabledish)*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12047629/fs/12047655/fs/12047686
> 
> *High Performance Core Parking 100% (ie disabled)*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12047769/fs/12047794/fs/12047824
> 
> 
> 
> In my sig is link to thread, OP in section *Power Plan editing in Windows* are regedits to enable Core Parking editable value in Power Plan for Win 7 / 10, that was what was used for above tests. Min state was set as 5% for all profiles so down volting /clocking occurs at idle.
> 
> 
> 
> Weird. Your links show up as empty result totals to me. Anyone else seeing that?
> 
> Here are my results which I posted in the CPU thread.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Balanced Default
> 
> 
> Balanced 50%
> 
> 
> High Performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested High Performance with Minimum Processor State set to 100% and 10% since my CPU will scale from using PState0(which is how I OC). There was virtually no difference between either setting. I also tested with a straight OC using the CPU multiplier. Similar results.
Click to expand...

+rep, thanks for share







.

The links should work if used as compares, but I have revealed the results on 3DM DB so you should be able to access then as even single runs.

So basically to me it seems on Windows 7 High Performance with Core Parking disabled is the way to go. On Windows 10 Balanced setting.


----------



## MarkPost

@Elmor: Will you guys have some love for Corsair Vengeance LED? I have 2x8 3200 and anything above 2666 doesnt even post: PC itself power on/off several times and finally all I get is a pretty 0d


----------



## jdown

Has somebody played already with the vrm switching frequency? Is it usefull for normal oc or only for ln2 overclock?


----------



## SpecChum

Gonna have another go at getting my 3200C14 G.Skill kit to rated speeds today.

So I just set SOC to about 1.10 to 1.15, set DRAM speed to 3200 and set the timings?

Am I missing anything obvious?


----------



## mRkukov

@elmor
I have a problem: my system does not stay in power off at all. Right after the system powers off, it restarts right away. Even after re-plugging the AC power it starts instantly.

Problem started while using 902 bios and resumed with current 1001 (also tried to go back to 902 but no change). Have cleared CMOS and loaded defaults many times. Have tried removing all SSD/HDD, usb, ethernet and even front-panel connectors. Nothing helps.

>powercfg -lastwake
Type: Fixed Feature
Power Button

Any idea?
Only c6h + memory + power (AX750) + gpu connected and the same thing continues. :/

Next I'll try to remove the battery and/or gpu... maybe that could help?

EDIT / UPDATE:
Removing the battery for few minutes did help!


----------



## crossbone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crossbone*
> 
> I had something like this happen to me as well, scared me to hell!
> 
> I was using my 1700 on 38x100 Vcore 1,275 and LLC 3 Set in Bios, then I changed the Voltage to 1,28125 from windows, all of a sudden my fans ramped up to the max. I had a look at the voltages and they were at over 1,7 Volt Vcore. I immediately unplugged my PC and prayed. Temperatures were at 92 degrees celsius when i last watched.
> 
> Fortunately my cpu is still alive, but now I am really scared to overclock anything with this board.
> 
> edit: BIOS Version used is 1001


It just happened again, so seems to be somehow reproducable. This time I used Turbo V Core to adjust vcore up by 0.125v - all of a sudden - 1,78v Vcore.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> CPU SOC Voltage 1.15V
> DRAM Voltage 1.40V, no Vboot
> 
> You can thank @finalheaven & @goncalossilva for the find


I think I have the exact same memory, but 3200 isn't working for me (0902 and 1001). It does seem to work with 1.35v and 2933 though on 1001 (2666 was my previous max): http://valid.x86.fr/6igm9z

No stability checks, and CPU OC, yet.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdown*
> 
> Has somebody played already with the vrm switching frequency? Is it usefull for normal oc or only for ln2 overclock?


in theory you can get cleaner, more stable voltage. but this is only really needed for ln2.

though I noticed small improvements in stability when setting the phase profile to "optimized"


----------



## matc

Does anyone have any resolution to a cold boot problem? I only installed 1700 last night with g skill trident 3200 cl14 16gb sticks. Changed dram to 3200 with correct settings, dram voltage to 1.37 and boot dram to 1.37. Manual overclock to 3800 with 1.35 voltage and vsoc to 1.1. Booted straight to Windows and ran a few benches and was fully stable for 3 hours. Went to bed and switched on this morning and it wouldn't boot up. Just kept getting stuck in boot loop, turning on and booting and then turning off and starting again. I cleared cmos and put back to optimal settings at default and booted straight up. Did I miss another setting I need to change? Seen something in tweaker paradise but didn't change it. I have seen a few people with this, does anyone have a solution? Thanks.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> I think I have the exact same memory, but 3200 isn't working for me (0902 and 1001). It does seem to work with 1.35v and 2933 though on 1001 (2666 was my previous max): http://valid.x86.fr/6igm9z
> 
> No stability checks, and CPU OC, yet.


Seems like there is practically no performance or latency difference between

0902 - 14-14-14-34-2T - 2666

and

1001 - 18-16-16-36-1T - 2933

hmm.

Edit: It seems like the auto REFCLK on 1001 is slightly lower than on 0902.

Edit2: Also the MB CPU sensor shows about 5 °C higher temperature on 1001, compared to 0902.


----------



## AndehX

If I have 3000mhz Corsair LPX memory what should I be setting my DRAM to if im using 110 REFCLK? DDR4-3000 or DDR4-2666?


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarkPost*
> 
> @Elmor: Will you guys have some love for Corsair Vengeance LED? I have 2x8 3200 and anything above 2666 doesnt even post: PC itself power on/off several times and finally all I get is a pretty 0d


Hynix ICs are difficult. Maybe when we can tune subtimings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdown*
> 
> Has somebody played already with the vrm switching frequency? Is it usefull for normal oc or only for ln2 overclock?


It can be useful even for ambient cooling, note that your VRM temperature will increase with VRM switching frequency.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crossbone*
> 
> It just happened again, so seems to be somehow reproducable. This time I used Turbo V Core to adjust vcore up by 0.125v - all of a sudden - 1,78v Vcore.


It's a known bug with TurboV Core and is already solved. Will be fixed in the next release.


----------



## BoMbY

Okay, with 1001 the default REFCLK seems to be 99.8 for some reason. When setting it manually to 100, it becomes 99.98 again.

Edit: Also the CPU runs about 3 °C cooler if you use PState0-FID instead of setting the frequency on the main mask (which sets the OC mode), even if you have set the high performance plan with 100%-100% CPU frequency.


----------



## SpecChum

So, any idea how to get my 1700 temp correct?

Currently only showing between 15 and 19C.

I've got my H110i setup for water temp so it's not essential, just curious.


----------



## gupsterg

Extreme Tweaker > Tweakers Paradise > near bottom.

Sense MI Skew : [Auto] > [Enabled]
Sense MI Offset : [Auto] > [272]

Was suggested by Elmor on UEFI v0902.

For me R7 1700 + C6H no difference between the 2 settings (so gone back to [Auto/Auto]). I reckon my CPU/tCTL maybe ~5°C. Here is ~11hr run of [email protected] (still going







), rig been on 30hrs continuously.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Extreme Tweake r> Tweakers Paradise > near bottom.
> 
> Sense MI : [Auto] > [Enabled]
> Sense MI Offset : [Auto] > [272]
> 
> Was suggested by Elmor on UEFI v0902.
> 
> For me R7 1700 + C6H no difference between the 2 settings. I reckon my CPU/tCTL maybe ~5°C. Here is ~11hr run of [email protected] (still going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), rig been on 30hrs continuously.


Well, I know the H110i is a decent cooler but it's currently showing below ambient lol


----------



## unze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razielfury*
> 
> my only bsod is memory management now..as sayd it happen with any voltage , every speed , with only 1 stick of ram 2 and 4 i can almost pass any bench ..but when i play 5 minuts..freeze or red screen of death..could be gpu related..but i have 2 of them..1 new and tried in all pcie port....done fresh install windows 10..chipset and 17.2.1..all ch6 driver installed..audio lan asmedia
> 
> Cpu ryzen 1700 custom loop with ek evo plexy max temp 34 c from aida/occt
> 
> This is wb i bought https://www.caseking.de/ek-water-blocks-ek-supremacy-evo-amd-nickel-waek-1364.html
> Just mounted with ch6 backplate nothing more.


I have exactly the same issue. Bsod every 10 minutes. Ek evo with backplate, already with replacement rubber.

1800x
4x8gb trident z rgb 3600c16, tried with all stock also only 2 dimms
Gtx980ti


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Well, I know the H110i is a decent cooler but it's currently showing below ambient lol


Yeah I have that as well







.

Mobo temp is correct, Elmor posted location when I asked, so I use that as delta mentally to add to shown CPU/tCTL (mobo temp - lowest CPU/tCTL = ~delta).


----------



## skullbringer

So does the 20 C temperature delta on 1800x and 1700x also affect tj max behavior?

I am asking because my system shuts down as soon as the tctl reads 95 C, but really it is only 75 C, right?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Extreme Tweaker > Tweakers Paradise > near bottom.
> 
> Sense MI : [Auto] > [Enabled]
> Sense MI Offset : [Auto] > [272]
> 
> Was suggested by Elmor on UEFI v0902.
> 
> For me R7 1700 + C6H no difference between the 2 settings (so gone back to [Auto/Auto]). I reckon my CPU/tCTL maybe ~5°C. Here is ~11hr run of [email protected] (still going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), rig been on 30hrs continuously.


No difference.

Did you mean Sense MI Skew for the top on? I can't find Sense MI. I changed the skew from Auto to Enabled tho.

I didn't touch the Offset as it says "default is 272", so auto should set to that?


----------



## gupsterg

@SpecChum

Yep skew







, updated previous post







.

Comparing digital room stat and mobo temp, mobo is always above it by 2-3°C , which seem correct for me. View my rig images in profile for how my mobo would be in case/fan setup.


----------



## Xianto

By the way. Anyone knows is there a way to turn off that 20 degrees temp offset on CPUs with X ? Fans goes wild because of that.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yeah I have that as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Mobo temp is correct, Elmor posted location when I asked, so I use that as delta mentally to add to shown CPU/tCTL (mobo temp - lowest CPU/tCTL = ~delta).


Mobo temp shows CPU at 24C in BIOS.


----------



## mechiah

P-state overclocking is mostly satisfying so far.

I've got P0 a super stable setting with A0 / 8 / 20, which is giving me ~4GHz at 1.35v.
P2 is downlocked to 2GHz with .8v (though the EFI calls it .9v as I've mentioned previously). Windows drops it as low as .37v when super idle.

What's up with bus speed and multipliers when Pstate editing? On every other boot, my bus speed ranges between 99.9 MHz and 101.x MHz, making my clock "look" different. Is there any BCLK control method when Pstating? Besides getting greater control over my Pstate OC, I'd like to work my RAM up from the 2666 I've got it at.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yeah I have that as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Mobo temp is correct, Elmor posted location when I asked, so I use that as delta mentally to add to shown CPU/tCTL (mobo temp - lowest CPU/tCTL = ~delta).
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Mobo temp shows CPU at 24C in BIOS.
Click to expand...







I hope this helps







.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm not sure, what's the red circle?


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Thanks for this report, I was able to replicate it here. Will get it fixed asap.
> 
> TLDR:
> 
> Make sure you don't type in a CPU Core Voltage Override value and then switch to Auto CPU Core Voltage when overclocking, because it will still use this value when the Auto value means Manual mode.
> CPU SOC Voltage 1.15V
> DRAM Voltage 1.40V, no Vboot
> 
> You can thank @finalheaven & @goncalossilva for the find


Is vboot really necessary? what does it actually do?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I'm not sure, what's the red circle?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Mobo temp is correct, *Elmor posted location* when I asked












Mobo temperature sensor, so you will know case ambient temperature.


----------



## SpecChum

Ran RealBench stress for 10 minutes, Tctl max 28C CPU max 27C.

I suspect adding 20C might be about right, but why is it taking it off?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mobo temperature sensor, so you will know case ambient temperature.


Ah, side is currently off but it's 32C, min 27C


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> So, any idea how to get my 1700 temp correct?
> 
> Currently only showing between 15 and 19C.
> 
> I've got my H110i setup for water temp so it's not essential, just curious.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Extreme Tweaker > Tweakers Paradise > near bottom.
> 
> Sense MI Skew : [Auto] > [Enabled]
> Sense MI Offset : [Auto] > [272]
> 
> Was suggested by Elmor on UEFI v0902.
> 
> For me R7 1700 + C6H no difference between the 2 settings (so gone back to [Auto/Auto]). I reckon my CPU/tCTL maybe ~5°C. Here is ~11hr run of [email protected] (still going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), rig been on 30hrs continuously.


That setting is default on 1001, so no need to set it. SpecChum, you can try Sense MI Skew = Disabled.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Okey, I am on bios x7xx. Just fired up my machine. What BIOS is the latest and greatest?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Ah, side is currently off but it's 32C, min 27C


Do you have airflow in that area? if so it maybe it is heating up within normal range. I see upto 29C when folding so it is right IMO







. Last image I type my room temp, etc







.

Maybe calibration is out for many, no idea. All I know is my mobo temp is correct, so relevant for me to use to asses delta for CPU I should add.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> That setting is default on 1001, so no need to set it. SpecChum, you can try Sense MI Skew = Disabled.


No idea if he's on 1001, I should have asked first


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> That setting is default on 1001, so no need to set it. SpecChum, you can try Sense MI Skew = Disabled.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Do you have airflow in that area? if so it maybe it is heating up within normal range. I see upto 29C when folding so it is right IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Last image I type my room temp, etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Maybe calibration is out for many, no idea. All I know is my mobo temp is correct, so relevant for me to use to asses delta for CPU I should add.
> No idea if he's on 1001, I should have asked first


I am on 1001 yes, disabling skew seems to have worked.

34C idle seems good. My 4690k idled at 31C on my h105


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Is vboot really necessary? what does it actually do?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> This option is available because AMD is running their PSP and applying DRAM Ratio/timings before our BIOS code is able to execute. This means we can only apply higher voltage at that stage. If you boot from a fully powered off stage you'll get the default 1.2V until then. VBoot will tell our EC to apply higher voltage immediately at power on.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I am on 1001 yes, disabling skew seems to have worked.
> 
> 34C idle seems good. My 4690k idled at 31C on my h105


+rep to you and elmor., I will use disable on 0902, not going to 1001 yet as finalising stability testing for OC yet on that ROM before going to another


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> That setting is default on 1001, so no need to set it. SpecChum, you can try Sense MI Skew = Disabled.


Just to clarify Sense MI Skew is just related to temp?

And not elements shown here?

Cheers







.


----------



## hughjazz44

Currently have my 1700X at 3.8GHz. It seems there's a large voltage wall at 3.9GHz. It took LLC level 3 and a + offset of 0.1V to get stable 3.9GHz. Load temps were hovering around 75C. If I set 3.8GHz, I can use - offset of 0.05V with LLC level 2. Load temps currently at 62.8C.


----------



## Nijo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Okey, I am on bios x7xx. Just fired up my machine. What BIOS is the latest and greatest?


First post in this threat by Elmor, it´s linked there.


----------



## bluej511

Is bios flashback the safest thing to use when getting the mobo right away before putting anything in? Or is it better to give it its first boot then update the bios thru ez flash?


----------



## gregt

So I finally got my hands on a board, microcenter got them in and I got it reserved for in store pickup when the store opens

what is the trick to not brick it, just do a fat32 flash drive, throw the beta bios on there & flash it first thing? with the asus ez flash in the bios?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Is bios flashback the safest thing to use when getting the mobo right away before putting anything in? Or is it better to give it its first boot then update the bios thru ez flash?


haha did one just come in stock for you too?


----------



## SpecChum

That's better, RealBench reached 47C now









Never thought I'd be happy to see a higher temp lol


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregt*
> 
> So I finally got my hands on a board, microcenter got them in and I got it reserved for in store pickup when the store opens
> 
> what is the trick to not brick it, just do a fat32 flash drive, throw the beta bios on there & flash it first thing? with the asus ez flash in the bios?
> haha did one just come in stock for you too?


I ordered mine a few days ago and it shipped friday so ill be getting it tomorrow.


----------



## gregt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I ordered mine a few days ago and it shipped friday so ill be getting it tomorrow.


Ah nice the hype is real!

From what I can gather the best thing we can do is flash the bios as immediately as we can but I just want to be sure from all these guys with them..


----------



## timaa66

I need a little help with the custom p states as I have never overclocked using them. I am currently stable at 4.0GHz running 1.46v, in order to get the same OC using P0 custom I think I will need:

FID- A0
DID- 8
VID-20
VCore offset mode with +.11

Does this sound correct?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

What temp sensor is what in HWMonitor?

What program is the best to monitor temps?

Max temp? Max voltage etc for 24/7?

Thank you all!


----------



## BoMbY

Yeah, SenseMI Skew definitely influences the temperature offset.

272 in idle gives me about 49/44 °C
282 in idle gives me about 43/38 °C

272 should be the default, but setting 272 manually in 0902 gave me much different results from setting it in 1001.


----------



## Voitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm on Win 7 Pro only , currently. I will be also going Win 10 Pro, just not got around to it. Will be going dual OS system like on i5/Z97, but prefer Win 7 for daily use.
> 
> Balanced power plan posed no issues for me on down volting / clocking, nor has High performance if min state is changed from default 100%. I just rolled with HP for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I use offset voltage *but* even manual mode down volts when checked with DMM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Voltage just stays stuck in SW monitoring tools with manual mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . CPU clock also sticks when in manual mode, can not verify if it just issue with SW like voltage. Once the SMU firmware update happens like Martin and others have said, perhaps things will differ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have disabled core parking with a regedit, first method was this, you can not edit core parking value when use that method (value 10% stuck only in PP, but CP is disabled).
> 
> Better method is this, as then you get editable core parking value in power plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . All in OP of my thread in sig, it also has Win 10 regedit that shows editable field in power plan like I have on Win 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I get down volting / clocking with even disabled core parking in monitoring SW / DMM.
> 
> As I have been concentrating on getting CPU clock OC perfected for VCORE / Fan profile I have yet to bench if Balanced vs High Performance there is difference plus core parking on or off.
> 
> I ended 3.8GHz + 2133MHz stability testing with success in loads I used. Now tweaking 3.8GHz + 2400MHz to get a feel for platform's "reaction", in preparation for when my G.Skill 3200MHz C14 returns from RMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm wondering if you could help me out. How do I know my OCs are stable? I ran Prime95 for over 18 hours with CPU 3.9Ghz @ 1.2750V and RAM 26666mhz @ 1.2200V + 16-16-16-16-38 timings. This passed all tests without any errors or problems and Cinebench worked fine at 1708cb. The thing is, when I began to surf the web and opened photoshop to do some stuff my computer crashed. I bumped the CPU/RAM Voltage to ~1.2850/1.2300 respectively but got BSOD after a while. I then set my CPU/RAM Voltage to ~1.890/1.2400 respectively and it seemed to stay stable since I was doing an online test for about 1 hour but I'm skeptical. Honestly, I think it's the RAM because my CPU seems to run fine alone when @ 3.9Ghz w/ 1.2750V Any ideas/tips/suggestions?


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unze*
> 
> Ek evo with backplate, already with replacement rubber.


Did you leave the center portion of the rubber gasket in, or did you remove it? If you left it in, try removing it and only using the outer portion.


----------



## unze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Did you leave the center portion of the rubber gasket in, or did you remove it? If you left it in, try removing it and only using the outer portion.


Installed it without the center portion


----------



## SpecChum

Still no go on getting my RAM to 3200 C14.

I've put SOC up to 1.15v, set DRAM Boot to 1.37 along with the actual DRAM voltage.

It just flashes a few BIOS codes, goes to F9 and turns off and straight back on again.

Any ideas?

EDIT: F9 is "recovery capsule is not found" whatever that means


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> What temp sensor is what in HWMonitor?
> 
> What program is the best to monitor temps?
> 
> Max temp? Max voltage etc for 24/7?
> 
> Thank you all!


HWiNFO.

95C tCTL CPU throttle.

1.35V AMD recommend for 24/7 use for OC, upto 1.45V maybe sustainable depending on temps and CPU sample but could equal degradation.

Get PDF in OP, read







. See the OP if my thread in sig, enjoy







.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voitto*
> 
> I'm wondering if you could help me out. How do I know my OCs are stable? I ran Prime95 for over 18 hours with CPU 3.9Ghz @ 1.2750V and RAM 26666mhz @ 1.2200V + 16-16-16-16-38 timings. This passed all tests without any errors or problems and Cinebench worked fine at 1708cb. The thing is, when I began to surf the web and opened photoshop to do some stuff my computer crashed. I bumped the CPU/RAM Voltage to ~1.2850/1.2300 respectively but got BSOD after a while. I then set my CPU/RAM Voltage to ~1.890/1.2400 respectively and it seemed to stay stable since I was doing an online test for about 1 hour but I'm skeptical. Honestly, I think it's the RAM because my CPU seems to run fine alone when @ 3.9Ghz w/ 1.2750V Any ideas/tips/suggestions?


To me it means your particular CPU sample destabilises OC quicker with normal usage with increased RAM speed.

The way I tested all OCs is not only stability tests that max clocks/usage but ones where there is varying load as well, as in normal usage varying load is more like how I use my PC.

The stability test that keeps CPU at MAX usage tells you is the that upper clock is fine. As I can see when I change PState 0 on my R7 1700 that idle clock has changed within the value shown in PState 2. This to me would mean even other states between idle and ACB have shifted. So by using a varying load stability test we will in effect check those for stability.

I have sometimes read posts where a member says "I can pass 12hrs P95" and when I do x lighter usage case PC crash. To me that just means they did not do enough different cases of stability testing or are just "gunning" for too high an OC for daily use.

So I would do more lengthy and various stability tests. See this post as well.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Still no go on getting my RAM to 3200 C14.
> 
> I've put SOC up to 1.15v, set DRAM Boot to 1.37 along with the actual DRAM voltage.
> 
> It just flashes a few BIOS codes, goes to F9 and turns off and straight back on again.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> EDIT: F9 is "recovery capsule is not found" whatever that means


Just booted fine with 2933, running it now at 14-14-14-14-34.

I'm starting to think maybe the actual CPU won't do 3200?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Yeah, SenseMI Skew definitely influences the temperature offset.
> 
> 272 in idle gives me about 49/44 °C
> 282 in idle gives me about 43/38 °C
> 
> 272 should be the default, but setting 272 manually in 0902 gave me much different results from setting it in 1001.


+rep for share







.

Well just to test my theory:-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Mobo temp is correct, Elmor posted location when I asked, so I use that as delta mentally to add to shown CPU/tCTL (mobo temp - lowest CPU/tCTL = ~delta).


*So screenie from earlier.*



*Everything the same except Sense MI Skew [Auto] > [Disabled].*


----------



## D-Dave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unze*
> 
> I have exactly the same issue. Bsod every 10 minutes. Ek evo with backplate, already with replacement rubber.


What is the BSOD error code(s) that you're receiving?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razielfury*
> 
> my only bsod is memory management now..as sayd it happen with any voltage , every speed , with only 1 stick of ram 2 and 4 i can almost pass any bench ..but when i play 5 minuts..freeze or red screen of death..could be gpu related..


Anecdotal, but I've witness similar symptoms from a friend's computer that cleared up after changing out the GPU configuration. Besides that, do you have any memory dumps or Event Viewer logs that may have BSOD error codes relating to the crashes?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Just booted fine with 2933, running it now at 14-14-14-14-34.
> 
> I'm starting to think maybe the actual CPU won't do 3200?


If you set timings too low will that refuse to POST too?


----------



## MigM16

i think im gonna set my system up today should i start on bios 902 or just use 1001? from what this says im guessing 1001 BIOS 0902 First BIOS with fixed "BIOS updating" problems. Superseded by 1001.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MigM16*
> 
> i think im gonna set my system up today should i start on bios 902 or just use 1001? from what this says im guessing 1001 BIOS 0902 First BIOS with fixed "BIOS updating" problems. Superseded by 1001.


I went for the 1001 right away!


----------



## MigM16

Quote:
Originally Posted by MigM16 View Post

i think im gonna set my system up today should i start on bios 902 or just use 1001? from what this says im guessing 1001 BIOS 0902 First BIOS with fixed "BIOS updating" problems. Superseded by 1001.

GreedyMuffin
I went for the 1001 right away! smile.gif

hows that going i just dont wanna mess with bios much till there are better versions
i mess this quoting thing up every time lol


----------



## unze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dave*
> 
> What is the BSOD error code(s) that you're receiving?
> Anecdotal, but I've witness similar symptoms from a friend's computer that cleared up after changing out the GPU configuration. Besides that, do you have any memory dumps or Event Viewer logs that may have BSOD error codes relating to the crashes?


IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
related file tcpip.sys, then i installed drivers including lan, same bsod without any sys file

After 3h stable realbench, i closed it and... Bsod

Now its stable for 1h, then no bsod but system hangs, asus q code 8 and blinking ram led

EDIT: just fyi tried bios 1001 and 0038, now im at 0038. soc voltage 1,155V for testing, same results


----------



## Reikoji

Taking some risks (in my case) i have 1800x OC to 4ghz with 64gb ram @ 2900 14-14-14-34. 0902 bios.

This might be mentioned before but on 0902 bios, you have to add 20c to the temp for correct reading?


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> +rep to you and elmor., I will use disable on 0902, not going to 1001 yet as finalising stability testing for OC yet on that ROM before going to another


Ah.. he'd already mentioned, Thanks gupsterg!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Still no go on getting my RAM to 3200 C14.
> 
> I've put SOC up to 1.15v, set DRAM Boot to 1.37 along with the actual DRAM voltage.
> 
> It just flashes a few BIOS codes, goes to F9 and turns off and straight back on again.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> EDIT: F9 is "recovery capsule is not found" whatever that means
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Just booted fine with 2933, running it now at 14-14-14-14-34.
> 
> I'm starting to think maybe the actual CPU won't do 3200?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> If you set timings too low will that refuse to POST too?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

If you could share UEFI settings screenshots others maybe able to see what you may need to change.

AFAIK you can only attain higher RAM by using a lower strap and upping BCLK, as 3200MHz strap is broken and fingers cross in May AMD release a fix.
Quote:


> Finally, as part of AMDs ongoing development of the new AM4 platform, AMD will increase support for overclocked memory configurations with higher memory multipliers. We intend to issue updates to motherboard partners in May that will enable them, on whatever products they choose, to support speeds higher than the current DDR4-3200 limit *without refclk adjustments*. AMD Ryzen™ processors already deliver great performance in prosumer, workstation, and gaming workloads, and this update will permit even more value and performance for enthusiasts who chose to run overclocked memory.


Quote from link.

*Images from Elmor's guide in OP*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdown*
> 
> Has somebody played already with the vrm switching frequency? Is it usefull for normal oc or only for ln2 overclock?


Leave it on default. No need to adjust and no real overclocking gains from doing so.


----------



## SpecChum

@gupsterg

Cool, thanks.

Oh yeah, forgot 3200 is somewhat broken, but I thought that's due to very relaxed timings instead of not actually posting - it works but you don't actually gain much, if anything.

I'm quite happy at 2933 to be fair, might even be able to tighten from C14...


----------



## gupsterg

@SpecChum

If you adjust timings note at higher speed CAS needs to be even number, rest can be odd or even.

Also don't know if you know, so apologies in advance.

The gain on performance is technically from how Data Fabric clock changes with higher speed RAM, rather than RAM from info The Stilt posted.

In the thread in my sig OP see RAM Info / Data Fabric.


----------



## nycgtr

Been playing with the new bios. On the bricking bios it only took me 1.3v to hit 3.9. On 0902 it took me 1.35 to hit 3.9. I loaded up 1001 and set it to 3.9 @ 1.35v. LLC is set to level 2. Trying to lower my voltage and up the clock, I am at now 1.33v with 3.95 stable. However, I noticed my idle and load temps on tcl has gone up 15-18c. Seems very weird?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timaa66*
> 
> I need a little help with the custom p states as I have never overclocked using them. I am currently stable at 4.0GHz running 1.46v, in order to get the same OC using P0 custom I think I will need:
> 
> FID- A0
> DID- 8
> VID-20
> VCore offset mode with +.11
> 
> Does this sound correct?


Yes, The Pstates looking OK. But dont know what offset your CPU need for 4000Mhz


----------



## Reikoji

look about right?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-Beast*
> 
> F4-3200C14D-16GTZSW
> 
> CPU 1.45v
> SOC 1.1v
> Dram 1.4v
> 
> CB bias confirmed =/


As said before, with CB Biad enabled i get 50points higher in benchresult!


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Been playing with the new bios. On the bricking bios it only took me 1.3v to hit 3.9. On 0902 it took me 1.35 to hit 3.9. I loaded up 1001 and set it to 3.9 @ 1.35v. LLC is set to level 2. Trying to lower my voltage and up the clock, I am at now 1.33v with 3.95 stable. However, I noticed my idle and load temps on tcl has gone up 15-18c. Seems very weird?


Performance wise Bios versions 0902 and UP are performing lower then the first bios versions ...(thats what i see)
maybe in upcoming version we get performance increases!
But the great side is, the new bios versions have fixed a lot of bugs... thanks elmor / raja / asus...


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Performance wise Bios versions 0902 and UP are performing lower then the first bios versions ...(thats what i see)
> maybe in upcoming version we get performance increases!
> But the great side is, the new bios versions have fixed a lot of bugs... thanks elmor / raja / asus...


I think there may be 'voltage set' vs 'voltage outcome' discrepancies in the bios versions. One person reported setting a voltage at 1.3 and it ended up turning into 1.7 after reboot, as one example. But i don't really know much about it, just a guess.


----------



## LuckyX2

I uploaded my RAM clocks to the spreadsheet. 3200MHz CAS14 @ 1.375v http://valid.x86.fr/7qylbj

Also, what's the final consensus on HPET? Elmor's OC guide says enable it but AMD says enabling it may reduce performance.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> look about right?


Yep, Looking nice!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> But the great side is, the new bios versions have fixed a lot of bugs... thanks elmor / raja / asus...


You gone to 1001?







.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> You gone to 1001?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Im now on 1001 its looking oke for now! 1 thing i do see is: higher load temps +5c
0902 was working great for me, when i get my new sticks i can test this 1001 better!


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers, will try later tonight







.

I disabled Sense MI Skew on 0902 and my temps are what I think they should be, posted screenshot compares few posts back.

Specchum is using 1001 and did the same to get right temps.

Dunno if you did or need to.


----------



## Voitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> To me it means your particular CPU sample destabilises OC quicker with normal usage with increased RAM speed.
> 
> The way I tested all OCs is not only stability tests that max clocks/usage but ones where there is varying load as well, as in normal usage varying load is more like how I use my PC.
> 
> The stability test that keeps CPU at MAX usage tells you is the that upper clock is fine. As I can see when I change PState 0 on my R7 1700 that idle clock has changed within the value shown in PState 2. This to me would mean even other states between idle and ACB have shifted. So by using a varying load stability test we will in effect check those for stability.
> 
> I have sometimes read posts where a member says "I can pass 12hrs P95" and when I do x lighter usage case PC crash. To me that just means they did not do enough different cases of stability testing or are just "gunning" for too high an OC for daily use.
> 
> So I would do more lengthy and various stability tests. See this post as well.


Thanks m8 much appreciated!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voitto*
> 
> Thanks m8 much appreciated!


No worries







.

Sorry I can not give exact answer. Asking for answer on this kinda question can be so much guess work in a way.

I find [email protected] is a good variable stability test. I used it when I set my OC for i5 4690K @ 4.9GHz for 24/7 use plus 8hrs x264 and 4hrs RB ~1yr ago. No issues to report.

So go for length, variety of stress test, change as few options as possible when tweaking so you know what had what effect. This is the only way I know.


----------



## Reikoji

Its a bad idea to try to run cinebench15 multi thread test while a game is open


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers, will try later tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I disabled Sense MI Skew on 0902 and my temps are what I think they should be, posted screenshot compares few posts back.
> 
> Specchum is using 1001 and did the same to get right temps.
> 
> Dunno if you did or need to.


I saw the post! I thought he was talking about IDLE temps...but..Will give it a try!







Thanks

Succes with 1001, keep us updated!!


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Its a bad idea to try to run cinebench15 multi thread test while a game is open


why you want to do this ? You will get lower results!


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyX2*
> 
> Also, what's the final consensus on HPET? Elmor's OC guide says enable it but AMD says enabling it may reduce performance.


Basically if you're trying to run benchmarks, it can throw your results off with it off due to the clock getting skewed for various reasons (like if your frequency scales in the OS).

But if you aren't trying to generate some benchmark graphs then leave it off for slightly improved performance in games and such.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> why you want to do this ? You will get lower results!


In my case my PC locked up lol. Not really locked up, but Cenebench and the game were figthing for thread useage so cinebenche locked up and stopped rendering, all threads locked at 100%, and windows didn't let me close anything at all. and thus I couldnt do anything but reboot. Didn't expect that, just expected a lower score.


----------



## Voitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Sorry I can not give exact answer. Asking for answer on this kinda question can be so much guess work in a way.
> 
> I find [email protected] is a good variable stability test. I used it when I set my OC for i5 4690K @ 4.9GHz for 24/7 use plus 8hrs x264 and 4hrs RB ~1yr ago. No issues to report.
> 
> So go for length, variety of stress test, change as few options as possible when tweaking so you know what had what effect. This is the only way I know.


Btw I SSed your post and the other post for a compilation I'm doing on OC for straight noobs lol. Kinda like an intro guide to get people going in the right direction without the clutter of information and terms they have to learn later on. Just straight plug and play style.


----------



## blindrezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> Go to this website and download the drivers: (16.50.2601 at the moment of writing this).
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/am4-chipset-driver.aspx
> 
> Open the downloaded .exe file with 7-Zip or WinRAR and browse to _*Packages->Drivers->SBDRV->RAID_BR->RAID_driver*_ and extract the two folders with their files. Add those files to your Windows boot drive and use F6 during the install process to load the driver (I don't know which one exactly, but I guess Windows will detect the right one), so that the setup process can detect your RAID array.
> 
> Good luck!


Ok, so I figured this one out... NTLite did NOT work at all. Even with the drivers slip streamed into the Windows install, it won't detect the RAID array. This is what I had to do, and I did it twice, just to confirm.

1 - Grab both the "RAID_bottom" AND "RAID_driver" folders from Packages\Drivers\SBDRV\RAID_BR
2 - Slap them onto your Windows USB stick
3 - During Windows installation, after it fails to detect your RAID array, click load drivers
4 - Load "RAID_bottom" FIRST (it will STILL not detect the RAID array), then load "RAID_driver"

After loading the 2nd set of drivers, it detected my RAID array...

Hope that helps anyone else who struggled with installing Win10 on a RAID array.


----------



## hughjazz44

Is there a memory tester that actually works? I tried Memtest86, but it just makes my computer reset itself. I'm using a bootable flash drive. When the program starts up, I see it scanning the hardware, but then instead of running the program, the computer just resets itself.


----------



## matc

I think I'm pretty stable at 3.9ghz with 1.30v and 3200 cl14 now, has anyone got their cpu downclocking when idle? Performance mode or balanced mode doesn't make a difference, is this what the power state option does? If So, does cpu voltage need to be at offset for this or will a fixed voltage work? Also, what would I need to enter for 3.9ghz in the power state option, it there a post which tells us how to enable downclocking? Also, I don't have any of the options in my power settings on Windows 10 to set min and max cpu? Thanks.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Is there a memory tester that actually works? I tried Memtest86, but it just makes my computer reset itself. I'm using a bootable flash drive. When the program starts up, I see it scanning the hardware, but then instead of running the program, the computer just resets itself.


Do you think there is something with your ram ?
Or are you verifying you dram oc is working ?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matc*
> 
> I think I'm pretty stable at 3.9ghz with 1.30v and 3200 cl14 now, has anyone got their cpu downclocking when idle? Performance mode or balanced mode doesn't make a difference, is this what the power state option does? If So, does cpu voltage need to be at offset for this or will a fixed voltage work? Also, what would I need to enter for 3.9ghz in the power state option, it there a post which tells us how to enable downclocking? Also, I don't have any of the options in my power settings on Windows 10 to set min and max cpu? Thanks.


OC With Pstates! Read thread for more info..

Max and min cpu popped up when i activated Pstates0!


----------



## AMDfreak

I leave my system on 24/7, and for the past 3 days there has been a driver failure/recovery on my Fury X. "Display driver amdkmdap stopped responding and has successfully recovered." When this happens the screen stays black and all of the led's at the power connectors are dark. My only recourse has been the reset button as attempts at remote access are also unsuccessful. It has only happened overnight when the system is idle and so far has not happened under any kind of load. This was never a problem before, so I mention it here as AMD's troubleshooting mentions possible bios issues. I'm currently on 1001.


----------



## LuckyImperial

I uploaded BIOS 1001 to see if I could get my F4-3200C14D-16GTZ to run at their default speeds, everything else stock.

I tried:
CPU SOC = 1.15v
DRAM Boot and Regular voltage = 1.35v
Timings: 14-14-14-14-34
DRAM Freq: 3200MHz

&
CPU SOC = 1.00v
DRAM Boot and Regular voltage = 1.37v
Timings: 14-14-14-14-34
DRAM Freq: 3200MHz

Both resulted in a qCode 15. I ended up going with:

CPU SOC = 1.00v
DRAM Boot and Regular voltage = 1.35v
Timings: 14-14-14-14-34
DRAM Freq: 2666MHz

I did notice that my RAM indeed go from 2T to 1T using the 1001 BIOS, but when I ran a Cinebench run using 1T my overall speed was nearly identical as 2T, and actually a bit less. I'll probably end up trying 0038 and see if I can get 3200MHz out of these samsung chips.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> in theory you can get cleaner, more stable voltage. but this is only really needed for ln2.
> 
> though I noticed small improvements in stability when setting the phase profile to "optimized"


The optimized profile will use phase shedding. Most of the time, it's better not to use that as transient changes can load the active phases heavily during transitions.

As for switching frequency, I've never seen a single situation on any kind on ambient cooling where an OC became more stable as a result of using a higher frequency. The benefits (primarily lower ripple) are offset by two side-effects: VRM temps and switching noise. Either way, I've never seen a better OC as a result, and have even checked for ancillary effects with a scope, such as transient response. The changes were too small to impact stability.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDfreak*
> 
> I leave my system on 24/7, and for the past 3 days there has been a driver failure/recovery on my Fury X. "Display driver amdkmdap stopped responding and has successfully recovered." When this happens the screen stays black and all of the led's at the power connectors are dark. My only recourse has been the reset button as attempts at remote access are also unsuccessful. It has only happened overnight when the system is idle and so far has not happened under any kind of load. This was never a problem before, so I mention it here as AMD's troubleshooting mentions possible bios issues. I'm currently on 1001.


Could be a conflict true drivers...Can you try (re)installling AMD Chipset drivers from their website!
http://www.amd.com/en-us/products/chipsets/am4


----------



## drzoidberg33

Hey guys,

Just want to chime in and say I eventually managed to get 3200Mhz on my 16GB G-Skill Trident Z kit (F4-3200C16D-16GTZB).

It was all my fault, I had the DIMMs in the wrong two slots, had them in the black ones (A1 + B1) but they have to be in the grey ones (A2 + B2) to go into dual channel mode - I guess I should have read the manual properly









Still not sure on stability, but it POSTs, boots into Windows and I ran about an hour of memtest (only on 2GB) - l have to do more thorough testing still.

I'm on BIOS 0038 and used the D.O.C.P 4 profile (120 BCLK and 2666Mhz DRAM freq), put DRAM voltage up to 1.4 and SOC voltage to 1.1 just to be sure.


----------



## josephimports

Picked up a CH6 from the local MC today and its a real beauty.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







First boot bios version 0702. Updated to 0902.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Cinebench R15 stock load voltage testing:

DMM 1.281v

Hwinfo beta 1.243v



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> I uploaded BIOS 1001 to see if I could get my F4-3200C14D-16GTZ to run at their default speeds, everything else stock.
> 
> I tried:
> CPU SOC = 1.15v
> DRAM Boot and Regular voltage = 1.35v
> Timings: 14-14-14-14-34
> DRAM Freq: 3200MHz
> 
> &
> CPU SOC = 1.00v
> DRAM Boot and Regular voltage = 1.37v
> Timings: 14-14-14-14-34
> DRAM Freq: 3200MHz
> 
> Both resulted in a qCode 15. I ended up going with:
> 
> CPU SOC = 1.00v
> DRAM Boot and Regular voltage = 1.35v
> Timings: 14-14-14-14-34
> DRAM Freq: 2666MHz
> 
> I did notice that my RAM indeed go from 2T to 1T using the 1001 BIOS, but when I ran a Cinebench run using 1T my overall speed was nearly identical as 2T, and actually a bit less. I'll probably end up trying 0038 and see if I can get 3200MHz out of these samsung chips.


Did you ever try playing with BCLK ?


----------



## AMDfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Could be a conflict true drivers...Can you try (re)installling AMD Chipset drivers from their website!
> http://www.amd.com/en-us/products/chipsets/am4


When running that setup, it seems I am already on newer drivers from Asus.

Current version: 16.60.2911

Version to be installed from AMD's package: 16.50.2601

Radeon drivers are already on 17.3.2


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDfreak*
> 
> When running that setup, it seems I am already on newer drivers from Asus.
> 
> Current version: 16.60.2911
> 
> Version to be installed from AMD's package: 16.50.2601
> 
> Radeon drivers are already on 17.3.2


newer doesnt mean it has no bugs. I would give it a try (chipset drivers directly from amd)


----------



## Kriant

It is OK to have BLCK at around 109 AND running PCI-E in Gen 3 mode?


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> It is OK to have BLCK at around 109 AND running PCI-E in Gen 3 mode?


The overclocking guide says it should be fine. Just make sure HPET is enabled.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> It is OK to have BLCK at around 109 AND running PCI-E in Gen 3 mode?


It doesn't run on Gen 3 anymore on 109 BLCK!

105 - 144.8 MHz Gen 2 5GT/s (500MB/s)

Dont know if it will be ignored automatically!


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> It is OK to have BLCK at around 109 AND running PCI-E in Gen 3 mode?


If you're doing overclocking via P states + REF and want to keep the 3.0 bandwidth, these are some hex values I whipped up.

104MHz REF (8 * Freq = 208x, where x = FID)
FID:
88 (3.536GHz, 34x)
90 (3.744GHz, 36x)
98 (3.952GHz, 38x)
A0 (4.160GHz, 40x)
DID: 8
VID: 3A (1.1875v for non x) 20 (1.35v for x)


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Did you ever try playing with BCLK ?


No I'm leaving my bclck alone for now until i wanna do CPU OC.

I did manage to boot with this:
CPU SOC = 1.00v
DRAM Boot and Regular voltage = 1.35v
Timings: 14-14-14-14-34
DRAM Freq: 2928MHz


----------



## Safetytrousers

I've installed BIOS 1001 but performance in Ghost Wildlands which I'm currently playing is slightly but clearly worse than it was with 0902. What's more 1001 still doesn't allow me to go past 2933MHz which I was at with 0902, so I'm going to try 0038.


----------



## SpecChum

Seems this little 1700 is average overclocker.

3.9Ghz @ 1.37v going OK so far









Temps under 70 but I do have the quiet fan profile set.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I am running 3700 on 1,200V and thought it was a dud, might be OK. Will be fund to test in a few days, when everything is under water.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Seems this little 1700 is average overclocker.
> 
> 3.9Ghz @ 1.37v going OK so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps under 70 but I do have the quiet fan profile set.


Have you passed stress tests with those settings?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Have you passed stress tests with those settings?


Only real bench so far. 1.36v failed within 10 minutes, so it's doing better than that at least lol.

I certainly wouldn't confirm stable yet tho.


----------



## matc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matc*
> 
> I think I'm pretty stable at 3.9ghz with 1.30v and 3200 cl14 now, has anyone got their cpu downclocking when idle? Performance mode or balanced mode doesn't make a difference, is this what the power state option does? If So, does cpu voltage need to be at offset for this or will a fixed voltage work? Also, what would I need to enter for 3.9ghz in the power state option, it there a post which tells us how to enable downclocking? Also, I don't have any of the options in my power settings on Windows 10 to set min and max cpu? Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> OC With Pstates! Read thread for more info..
> 
> Max and min cpu popped up when i activated Pstates0!


Thank you, do I need the voltages to be at offset though or can they be set manually?


----------



## mattlef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Seems this little 1700 is average overclocker.
> 
> 3.9Ghz @ 1.37v going OK so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps under 70 but I do have the quiet fan profile set.


What are you using to cool?

I thought i was stable at 3.7 @1.37v, but rendering a video was impossible.... I'm only using stock cooler atm though.
Had to revert back to stock clocks to get the work done.

Its weird too, becasue temps were showing at 62-63c, making me wonder if I'm seeing the right temps with the stock cooler -

Anyone have that temp calc equation handy?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matc*
> 
> Thank you, do I need the voltages to be at offset though or can they be set manually?


No problem! Use Offset !


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlef*
> 
> What are you using to cool?
> 
> I thought i was stable at 3.7 @1.37v, but rendering a video was impossible.... I'm only using stock cooler atm though.
> Had to revert back to stock clocks to get the work done.
> 
> Its weird too, becasue temps were showing at 62-63c, making me wonder if I'm seeing the right temps with the stock cooler -
> 
> Anyone have that temp calc equation handy?


Probably nothing to do with temps! Bump your code a bit! What did you used for stress-testing/benching ?


----------



## mattlef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Probably nothing to do with temps! Bump your code a bit! What did you used for stress-testing/benching ?


Cinebench and pi + the bench in CPU-Z
All were stable - but rendering was another story.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlef*
> 
> Cinebench and pi + the bench in CPU-Z
> All were stable - but rendering was another story.


I would try also RealBench. Its approaches the hardware a bit different. Also with video etc etc..


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> I saw the post! I thought he was talking about IDLE temps...but..Will give it a try!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Succes with 1001, keep us updated!!


Idle and load







(see my earlier post comparing both), gonna update in a mo, doing some Y-Crunching







.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> Picked up a CH6 from the local MC today and its a real beauty.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First boot bios version 0702. Updated to 0902.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinebench R15 stock load voltage testing:
> 
> DMM 1.281v
> 
> Hwinfo beta 1.243v
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome aboard the ship of the DOOMED! LOL







.

Nah, she's a beauty and a keeper!







.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> It doesn't run on Gen 3 anymore on 109 BLCK!
> 
> 105 - 144.8 MHz Gen 2 5GT/s (500MB/s)
> 
> Dont know if it will be ignored automatically!


You can manually set Gen 3 via settings...and it shows in GPU-Z as gen 3 as well....


----------



## Kriant

Meanwhile in the promised land of 3000 mhz.....Just need to push a bit further and I will be close to my ram specs.


----------



## mattlef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> I would try also RealBench. Its approaches the hardware a bit different. Also with video etc etc..


Are we sure temps are being reported correctly - even with that 20c fan offset? Doesnt seem like they're right.
Will play around a bit and try out RealBench - but concerned this Wraith cooler cant handle the additional TDP coming from the chip when OC'd to 3.8-3.9.


----------



## Ubardog

Oki Guys i got a couple of things to Report / ask

I have SeniMI off with my 1700 I think this shows correct temp. the X's are offset. 1700 is not ......

With it on It shows my Water cooler heating my Cpu
OFF and its cooling again @D

Pstate's

I got a Saved profile for an Oc only problem is. If the Pc fails-To boot or in stability test. It boots with the same offset V-core but clears all the Pstate setting. This = Crazy Voltages for me I think Default offset is like 1.35 and pstate its 1.1 ( i cant remember atm ) Is this why ????? but why is it clearing pstate on a fail am i doing something wrong ???

So for now i have moved away from Pstate That has scared the sh** outta me today

Also BIG UP 1001
My CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 can Boot and pass 3 loops of HyperPi , Cinbench and game @3200Freq cl16-- T1- @1.395V [email protected] 1.37V.. IF! i set 99.8 Bkl. 100 will not work
....And I'm happy with this I don't really want any more for 24/7. Im manly a Gamer

This Standard OC is Fine from Cold boot stable all day ... but when i reset. (soft or warm...what ever its called) It goes into boot loop need a reset ect then finally post's ...
Any clue what i should be adjusting ?

Vcore 1.375
Dram 1.395
VDDSOC 1.134
PLL 1.875


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> You can manually set Gen 3 via settings...and it shows in GPU-Z as gen 3 as well....


i Know its there, but is it also working on Gen 3?







(with 109 BLCK)..dont think so..
HWinfo is also showing the speed in section GPU: "PCIe Link Speed"


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> i Know its there, but is it also working on Gen 3?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (with 109 BLCK)..dont think so..
> HWinfo is also showing the speed in section GPU: "PCIe Link Speed"


Give me a moment. I will check that


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> i Know its there, but is it also working on Gen 3?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (with 109 BLCK)..dont think so..
> HWinfo is also showing the speed in section GPU: "PCIe Link Speed"


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*


I see, maybe its reading just the setting from the bios. Or not! I can't confirm. Elmor is saying that it loose the lane above 105!

Edit: see also OC Guide page 2!


----------



## matc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> No problem! Use Offset !


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matc*
> 
> Thank you, do I need the voltages to be at offset though or can they be set manually?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> No problem! Use Offset !


Thank you again! It's not working though..... My voltage is now dropping from 1.35 to 0.5 which is helping temperatures but the multiplier is staying on 39. Still no option for minimum cpu state in balanced power setting either...
Also, it's taking ages to boot into Windows and when p states are enabled, it's not loading msi afterburner so my graphics card overclock won't kick in, it just hangs. Strange, think I will just stay on manual 3.9 multiplier without p states until further bios improves things.... Thanks for suggestions though.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matc*
> 
> Thank you again! It's not working though..... My voltage is now dropping from 1.35 to 0.5 which is helping temperatures but the multiplier is staying on 39. Still no option for minimum cpu state in balanced power setting either...
> Also, it's taking ages to boot into Windows and when p states are enabled, it's not loading msi afterburner so my graphics card overclock won't kick in, it just hangs. Strange, think I will just stay on manual 3.9 multiplier without p states until further bios improves things.... Thanks for suggestions though.


Mate its working 100% - Many users here including me are using it. I think you did something wrong.
And dont forget...always reset bios before doing any big change on your bios.. there are some bugs, that keeps the old values saved!


----------



## TheWarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> The sticks will have a serial number on the sticker, below the barcode. The first four digits are the year and week of manufacture. The second four digits are key. If they are x4xx, they are SK Hynix memory chips. If they are x5xx (typically A500) they are Samsung memory chips.


Thanks. I can confirm that these are SK Hynix chips (A400). Sending them back to Newegg...


----------



## matc

I think messing about with p states has corrupted my windows 10 installation... Previously when I hadn't touched p state, I would boot into Windows and all my start up programs and icons in the task bar would start within 30-45 seconds, it now takes ages and makes the computer unresponsive, I have changed back to optimal settings and have been waiting for Windows to boot up for ages and it's still none responsive..... I think maybe the sensors have been corrupted, it's trying to load hwinfo(beta) and msi afterburner and it's just none responsive...


----------



## Driv3l

I am currently running the 1001 BIOS on my CH6 with almost everything on stock settings, except memory bumped up to 2667Mhz.

I have an 1800x and 2 x 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX sticks.

Currently running Prime95 on blend for a couple hours with no issues, and my temperatures peaking at around 50-51 Celcius.

The problem I am having is I can't seem to start up or run the Asus Aura app. Anyone else have this issue? Was planning on installing some RGB lighting in my case, but that isn't really useful if I can't run the app to control it.

Thanks.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*


What setting is it to enable PCIe gen 3 above 105 BLCK?


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*


What kind of voltages? 2666 divider right? And is this 2x16 or 4x8?


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> What kind of voltages? 2666 divider right? And is this 2x16 or 4x8?


This is G. Skill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ (2x16gb)
Boot voltage is set for 1.31; same with regular vram. 2666 divider, right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> What setting is it to enable PCIe gen 3 above 105 BLCK?


I've manually selected Gen 3 in BIOS. Thing is, I am not sure it's ACTUALLY running at 3.0 speeds. I know for sure that on AUTO in defaults to 2.0.


----------



## CwStrife

I noticed windows was loading really slow for me. The actual getting into windows was fast however loading everything took forever. Asus AI Suite takes like 5 minutes to load. I then raised my SOC voltage to 1.125V and all of a sudden no more problems. *** is this SOC i'm changing the voltage of? Can someone explain? And why would it make the computer load quicker now?


----------



## The-Beast

Damn, finally started running into stability issues at 3600.

http://valid.x86.fr/ba1yx7

Also my CPU hates 4ghz so much it created a new multiplier for itself.


----------



## mattlef

well,

Looks like i lost the silica lottery - my 1700 can only do 3.7 @ 1.35v.
Tried for 3.8, but nothing else was stable even up to 1.4v and LLC2 or LLC3.

CPU 1700 - 3.7 @ 1.351v
Dram 2800 @ 1.351v (1.351 Boot)
SOC 1.155
VTTDDR: 0.80520

Ram is holding steady at 2800 though, which is solid for a 2x16gb CL16 Hynix kit IMO - may try for up to 3000 - but I'm probably pushing it to get there.

Honestly, not sure if i trust the stock cooler w/ 1700 - may try again for up to 4ghz once i get this under water.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlef*
> 
> What are you using to cool?
> 
> I thought i was stable at 3.7 @1.37v, but rendering a video was impossible.... I'm only using stock cooler atm though.
> Had to revert back to stock clocks to get the work done.
> 
> Its weird too, becasue temps were showing at 62-63c, making me wonder if I'm seeing the right temps with the stock cooler -
> 
> Anyone have that temp calc equation handy?


Corsair H110i using quiet fan profile. Performance knocks 4 to 5 degrees off but it's L-OUD!

If you've got a 1700 and a running 1001 BIOS you need to disable Sense MI Skew in Tweaker's Paradise (near bottom) otherwise you're about 20C out. You might have been hitting 85C there...


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlef*
> 
> well,
> 
> Looks like i lost the silica lottery - my 1700 can only do 3.7 @ 1.35v.
> Tried for 3.8, but nothing else was stable even up to 1.4v and LLC2 or LLC3.
> Ram is holding steady at 2800 though, which is solid for Hynix - may try for up to 3000 - but im probably pushing it to get there.
> 
> Honestly, not sure if i trust the stock cooler w/ 1700 - may try again for up to 4ghz once i get this under water.


Thats crazy. Most of the 1700x guys can get [email protected] and slightly lower with ease. Does seem like the 1700/1800x are binned quite a bit better. I think some are hitting 3.9 with that voltage.


----------



## CwStrife

So by increasing the SOC now to 1.150V i've achieved 4GHz stable on Prime95. The only thing is i'm running a custom watercooling loop that is hard tubed and my CPU temp is reading up to 85C.... I've done the change Sense MI Skew to Enabled and then set it to 272 which didn't change the reading of the temp. The BIOS that the board came with was like 0503 or something and that I feel read more accurately as the CPU read like 60C after running Prime 95 for about an hour (my girlfriend keeps our house at like 78 degrees drives me nuts). But is anyone else still having problems with getting an accurate CPU temp? I want to push this CPU alot further because it is reading only 1.373V at 4GHz which I think is kind of good, right?

Anyways someone get back to me here and tell me what I should do to push this thing further. FYI the motherboard temp sensor reads only 34C after running Prime95. Should I trust the motherboard sensor instead?


----------



## The-Beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlef*
> 
> is anyone else still having problems with getting an accurate CPU temp?


I don't think I've had an accurate reading since I've changed bios from stock.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Thats crazy. Most of the 1700x guys can get [email protected] and slightly lower with ease. Does seem like the 1700/1800x are binned quite a bit better. I think some are hitting 3.9 with that voltage.


You sure?

Hmm, I'm not seeing that on the DB? Voltages for 3.8 and 3.9 seem fairly consistent across all 3 really.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> You sure?
> 
> Hmm, I'm not seeing that on the DB? Voltages for 3.8 and 3.9 seem fairly consistent across all 3 really.


Yea even the stitch posted a graph somewhere else taht showed a hard voltage spike between 3.8 and 3.9, 3.8 was achievable at around 1.2-1.25.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea even the stitch posted a graph somewhere else taht showed a hard voltage spike between 3.8 and 3.9, 3.8 was achievable at around 1.2-1.25.


I meant the binning, I know about the voltage spike around 3.8Ghz, yeah


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I meant the binning, I know about the voltage spike around 3.8Ghz, yeah


Would be the only thing i could think of, don't forget that both the x versions need to hit up to 3.9 and 4.0ghz reliably. Mine hit 3.9 on one core but vcore would go up to 1.44, id rather have all cores at 3.8 with 1.245v then one core at 1.44v haha. I may try 1.3 for 4.0ghz on the CH6 but not yet, gonna try and get the ram at 3200mhz first.


----------



## ledati

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-Beast*
> 
> I don't think I've had an accurate reading since I've changed bios from stock.


Yep. Stock was the only thing that gave me (seemingly) real temps when you consider the offset that 1*00X CPUs apparently have.

The latest bios version posted in this thread actually reports temperatures higher than the Tctl reading, and messing with the SenseMi options seem to do nothing on my board. Accurate temperature readings are basically the only thing I care about at this point, considering I have Hynix ram and have to wait for AMD to reliably reach 2666+ speeds anyhow. I'm sure a fixed bios will be here within a months time.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Would be the only thing i could think of, don't forget that both the x versions need to hit up to 3.9 and 4.0ghz reliably. Mine hit 3.9 on one core but vcore would go up to 1.44, id rather have all cores at 3.8 with 1.245v then one core at 1.44v haha. I may try 1.3 for 4.0ghz on the CH6 but not yet, gonna try and get the ram at 3200mhz first.


Cool, I get ya.

I'm not sure 1.3v for 4.0Ghz is realistic tho, even for a 1800x.

Saying that, this 1700 can boot fine at 4.0Ghz @ 1.4v. I can use Windows OK but Realbench and Cinebench both error out. No reboot or BSOD, they just report an error.

I gave myself a hard wall of 1.4v.

I'm currently sat at 3.9Ghz @ 1.37v (HWInfo reports 1.3732). Passed a few RealBench and Firestrike runs, so will see how this goes.


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> If you're doing overclocking via P states + REF and want to keep the 3.0 bandwidth, these are some hex values I whipped up.
> 
> 104MHz REF (8 * Freq = 208x, where x = FID)
> FID:
> 88 (3.536GHz, 34x)
> 90 (3.744GHz, 36x)
> 98 (3.952GHz, 38x)
> A0 (4.160GHz, 40x)
> DID: 8
> VID: 3A (1.1875v for non x) 20 (1.35v for x)


My OC via P states is rock solid, but as soon as I touch BLCK it stops downclocking. Your comment seems to imply that it's possible. How?


----------



## mattlef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Corsair H110i using quiet fan profile. Performance knocks 4 to 5 degrees off but it's L-OUD!
> 
> If you've got a 1700 and a running 1001 BIOS you need to disable Sense MI Skew in Tweaker's Paradise (near bottom) otherwise you're about 20C out. You might have been hitting 85C there...


I think that's it.
I'm running the 2t bios, so that might actually be it - if that's the case, temps are hitting like 90c on full load - makes sense it's not stable with this cooler.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Thats crazy. Most of the 1700x guys can get [email protected] and slightly lower with ease. Does seem like the 1700/1800x are binned quite a bit better. I think some are hitting 3.9 with that voltage.


Honestly - reading more. I think my PC is being held back by the stock cooler - going to have to up my cooling plans asap.


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Cool, I get ya.
> 
> I'm not sure 1.3v for 4.0Ghz is realistic tho, even for a 1800x.
> 
> Saying that, this 1700 can boot fine at 4.0Ghz @ 1.4v. I can use Windows OK but Realbench and Cinebench both error out. No reboot or BSOD, they just report an error.
> 
> I gave myself a hard wall of 1.4v.
> 
> I'm currently sat at 3.9Ghz @ 1.37v (HWInfo reports 1.3732). Passed a few RealBench and Firestrike runs, so will see how this goes.


I had ran 4.0 fine after about 15 min of prime 95 locked up, from there on out could boot but prime 95 would just black screen me and restart PC after like a minute. I tried a few more times upping the voltage all the way to 1.5 then just decided to give up.

So I went back down to 3.8Ghz which was running fine at 1.35V before, now it jumps to 1.43V... ok... So now I drop it down to 3.7GHz and it's fine at 1.325V. any idea why the **** went all over the place now?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> I had ran 4.0 fine after about 15 min of prime 95 locked up, from there on out could boot but prime 95 would just black screen me and restart PC after like a minute. I tried a few more times upping the voltage all the way to 1.5 then just decided to give up.
> 
> So I went back down to 3.8Ghz which was running fine at 1.35V before, now it jumps to 1.43V... ok... So now I drop it down to 3.7GHz and it's fine at 1.325V. any idea why the **** went all over the place now?


Clear your CMOS start again.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> I had ran 4.0 fine after about 15 min of prime 95 locked up, from there on out could boot but prime 95 would just black screen me and restart PC after like a minute. I tried a few more times upping the voltage all the way to 1.5 then just decided to give up.
> 
> So I went back down to 3.8Ghz which was running fine at 1.35V before, now it jumps to 1.43V... ok... So now I drop it down to 3.7GHz and it's fine at 1.325V. any idea why the **** went all over the place now?


First thing is to reset BIOS to defaults and start again, maybe you had a high LLC before and it's changed?


----------



## TwoBeers

@elmor:
I tried the 1001 BIOS now as well, here's my experience:
- DRAM now runs at 1T (great!)
- DRAM still only works at 2933Mhz (instead of 3200MHz), I tried "manual" and "DOCP", both resulted in a 5x restart and then safeboot @2133MHz, even though I have QVL G.Skill RAM (F4-3200C14D-16GVK)
- DRAM voltage on "auto" is 0.04V too high, I set it to "manual 1.31V", which gives me stable 1.35V

I noticed on a 3DMark test, that 1T or 2T have no result impact (interesting, thought it wold change the CPU test a little).

I run my 1700 now at 3.8GHz with "+0.1V offset", which also increases VCore in idle, would be nice to set VID for the pstates separately. But one step at a time.









Thanks for your work here at the forum, really appreciate it.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> @elmor:
> I tried the 1001 BIOS now as well, here's my experience:
> - DRAM now runs at 1T (great!)
> - DRAM still only works at 2933Mhz (instead of 3200MHz), I tried "manual" and "DOCP", both resulted in a 5x restart and then safeboot @2133MHz, even though I have QVL G.Skill RAM (F4-3200C14D-16GVK)


Ditto! F9 error on Q-code, yeah?


----------



## TwoBeers

Give me a minute, I'll try it out and let's see where it hangs.

Yes, F9 it is.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> Give me a minute, I'll try it out and let's see where it hangs.
> 
> Yes, F9 it is.


I'm on my phone at the minute, does it help if you choose cas 16?


----------



## hughjazz44

I'm not sure if this has been said yet, but my RAM voltage was set to 1.350V (per specs), but the BIOS reported 1.329V. I upped the voltage manually to 1.37 and reset, and now it reports 1.351V. Is the BIOS reporting incorrect voltage, or is the actual voltage different than what I set?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been said yet, but my RAM voltage was set to 1.350V (per specs), but the BIOS reported 1.329V. I upped the voltage manually to 1.37 and reset, and now it reports 1.351V. Is the BIOS reporting incorrect voltage, or is the actual voltage different than what I set?


I set 1.37v and it shows as 1.39v


----------



## TwoBeers

@SpecChum: Didn't test it with 1001 but with 0902 it didn't help.

@hughjazz44: Interesting, what board do you have? C6H? Because for me it always sets too much (0.04V).


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> First thing is to reset BIOS to defaults and start again, maybe you had a high LLC before and it's changed?


I didn't change any of the LLC or anything like that. Is there something else I should be changing. Unlike my old FX where I just would follow a guide saying set LLC to high and so forth i'm a bit more hesitant on the Ryzen CPU.... What should I be changing in the BIOS to get the best OC that is stable?


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> @SpecChum: Didn't test it with 1001 but with 0902 it didn't help.
> 
> @hughjazz44: Interesting, what board do you have? C6H? Because for me it always sets too much (0.04V).


Yeah, I have CH6. I just put my multimeter on the solder check points and it wouldn't even give me a voltage reading. I put my meter on a AA battery to make sure my meter actually worked, and it does. Has anyone else tried to use the voltage check points and failed?


----------



## TwoBeers

I tried "VCore offset +0.00V" and "LLC 3", which gave me 1.3V VCore.
And I tried "VCore offset +0.1V" and "LLC auto", which gave me 1.28V.
Both had the same idle voltage of 0.5-0.8V.

Both stable, so I stay with "VCore offset 0.1V" and "LLC auto", becaue I don't know what "LLC 3" changes as well.


----------



## bluej511

You guys really need a DMM, even a cheap one, to measure all this lol. Seems like the BIOS is so inconsistent and the actual pin outs on the board seem way more accurate until the BIOS (which wtv its reporting i dont thik its under full load so its not accurate anyways) and hwinfo64 catch up.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You guys really need a DMM, even a cheap one, to measure all this lol. Seems like the BIOS is so inconsistent and the actual pin outs on the board seem way more accurate until the BIOS (which wtv its reporting i dont thik its under full load so its not accurate anyways) and hwinfo64 catch up.


I just tried using my meter and it didn't work. It doesn't give me a reading on any of the points I tried. Vcore, DRAM, or VDDP.

Edit: Nevermind. I must be ******ed or something. I just tried again and it worked... It's reading 1.38V.


----------



## CSHawkeye

It's been some time since I last posted here but just finished building a Ryzen 1800x setup with a Crosshair IV motherboard. I first updated to bios 0902 and plan for the next week or so to run mostly at stock. Just wanted to know if there was any small tweaks or adjustments I should make to ensure a rock stable system?


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You guys really need a DMM, even a cheap one, to measure all this lol. Seems like the BIOS is so inconsistent and the actual pin outs on the board seem way more accurate until the BIOS (which wtv its reporting i dont thik its under full load so its not accurate anyways) and hwinfo64 catch up.


+1 to this. They're cheap enough. For those using 1.4vcore and LLC 3, your voltage under load is closer to 1.46. CPU-Z may say 1.417 but it's wrong. Grab a DMM, measure your voltages. Another example, RAM voltage at 1.4 is actually 1.417.


----------



## hughjazz44

DRAM reads 1.38V when set to 1.37V, and 1.36V when set to 1.35V. At least mine does.So I can say that it's reasonably accurate.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> My OC via P states is rock solid, but as soon as I touch BLCK it stops downclocking. Your comment seems to imply that it's possible. How?


Have you tried starting from defaults? Then change your REF first, save & exit, then change your P states?


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Have you tried starting from defaults? Then change your REF first, save & exit, then change your P states?


Yes. If my BLCK is anywhere except Default / Auto, P states are completely ignored. I might be missing something, would you mind sending a screenshot of your settings?


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You guys really need a DMM, even a cheap one, to measure all this lol. Seems like the BIOS is so inconsistent and the actual pin outs on the board seem way more accurate until the BIOS (which wtv its reporting i dont thik its under full load so its not accurate anyways) and hwinfo64 catch up.


I just measured with my DMM and it gives me 1.31V on my RAM. Haha, so it really seems the readings are are 0.04V off.

And my VCore reads 1.3V on the DMM, so this seems to be 0.02V higher.

I think the readings of HWinfo and CPU-Z still needs a little tewaking.









Thanks man, good to know.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> Yes. If my BLCK is anywhere except Default / Auto, P states are completely ignored. I might be missing something, would you mind sending a screenshot of your settings?


I would love to, still waiting for my board. I'm on here learning and making some suggestions to try. Once I get my board and I get enough time to fully mess with it, I'll post a detailed follow up.


----------



## hughjazz44

FYI- DMM reads 1.362V on VCore check point under load (Prime95) with "Auto" voltage and "Auto" LLC. HWinfo reports 1.308V. Just in case anyone finds this info useful. I adjusted my 0 P-State to 3.8GHz, but all other settings are "Auto".


----------



## Kriant

4ghz wall breached.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> My OC via P states is rock solid, but as soon as I touch BLCK it stops downclocking. Your comment seems to imply that it's possible. How?


As soon as I adjust BCLK I get this:



Multiplier @ default right now, just did a cmos reset. Error was not present at default settings.


----------



## Kriant

@elmor

If possible, please update my RAM report - I managed to get my F4-3200C15D-32GTZ to run at 3050 mhz speeds with 14-13-13-30-2T. Tested via Realbench Stress test for 1h and hyper Pi 32m.
Vram 1.35v; Vboot 1.35v. SoC 1.15v; Dram ratio 2666.


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> As soon as I adjust BCLK I get this:
> 
> Multiplier @ default right now, just did a cmos reset. Error was not present at default settings.


I think this has something to do with the "OC-Mode", as soon as you touch the BCLK or the multiplier and set it higher than stock the CPU enters "OC-Mode" which disables downclocking. If you change the the frequency via pstates it changes some registers before the CPU checks for OC and the SMU will leave all downclocking features enabled.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Idle and load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (see my earlier post comparing both), gonna update in a mo, doing some Y-Crunching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard the ship of the DOOMED! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Nah, she's a beauty and a keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah, lol. "The good ship Sudoku "


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> I think this has something to do with the "OC-Mode", as soon as you touch the BCLK or the multiplier and set it higher than stock the CPU enters "OC-Mode" which disables downclocking. If you change the the frequency via pstates it changes some registers before the CPU checks for OC and the SMU will leave all downclocking features enabled.


Yeah that's what I thought except it doesn't seem to actually be in OC mode. Yesterday when I was doing the p95 blend test to test my memory settings, my CPU was being throttled to stay under 95W. Down from 4ghz to 3.5ghz under load. Which would imply that OC mode isn't actually active...


----------



## huyee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> As soon as I adjust BCLK I get this:
> 
> Multiplier @ default right now, just did a cmos reset. Error was not present at default settings.


I actually get the same error with default BCLK. I do have my multiplier at x38 on a 1700 though.


----------



## mattlef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlef*
> 
> I think that's it.
> I'm running the 2t bios, so that might actually be it - if that's the case, temps are hitting like 90c on full load - makes sense it's not stable with this cooler.
> Honestly - reading more. I think my PC is being held back by the stock cooler - going to have to up my cooling plans asap.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Corsair H110i using quiet fan profile. Performance knocks 4 to 5 degrees off but it's L-OUD!
> 
> If you've got a 1700 and a running 1001 BIOS you need to disable Sense MI Skew in Tweaker's Paradise (near bottom) otherwise you're about 20C out. You might have been hitting 85C there...


Disabling sensemi can pretty much 100% confirm that temps were probably the sole cause of my OC's failing - which is good news i guess.
1700 @3.7 Loading at 70c @1.351v.


----------



## superchad

elmor I have a problem and was wondering if you could answer

So i got a GTX 750 Ti as a second GPU off eBay

Here is my setup

Main GPU:
GTX 1070

Secondary GPU:
GTX 750 TI

the secondary GPU is to provide VGA output to an older monitor where an active adapter is not an option, it is placed in the x4 2.0 slot on the bottom of the board

the problem I am running into is that when the computer is turned on it treats it's monitor as the primary display untill windows is loaded, so i can't use my main display for BIOS, is there a way to force the Primary display to be the 1070?

this kind of continues into Windows, where windows almost treats the 750 TI as the 1st display adapter.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> It doesn't run on Gen 3 anymore on 109 BLCK!
> 
> 105 - 144.8 MHz Gen 2 5GT/s (500MB/s)
> 
> Dont know if it will be ignored automatically!


Only if you leave the setting to Auto. If you force Gen 3 it will attempt to run Gen 3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> If possible, please update my RAM report - I managed to get my F4-3200C15D-32GTZ to run at 3050 mhz speeds with 14-13-13-30-2T. Tested via Realbench Stress test for 1h and hyper Pi 32m.
> Vram 1.35v; Vboot 1.35v. SoC 1.15v; Dram ratio 2666.


Updated








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> elmor I have a problem and was wondering if you could answer
> 
> So i got a GTX 750 Ti as a second GPU off eBay
> 
> Here is my setup
> 
> Main GPU:
> GTX 1070
> 
> Secondary GPU:
> GTX 750 TI
> 
> the secondary GPU is to provide VGA output to an older monitor where an active adapter is not an option, it is placed in the x4 2.0 slot on the bottom of the board
> 
> the problem I am running into is that when the computer is turned on it treats it's monitor as the primary display untill windows is loaded, so i can't use my main display for BIOS, is there a way to force the Primary display to be the 1070?
> 
> this kind of continues into Windows, where windows almost treats the 750 TI as the 1st display adapter.


I've confirmed it as a bug, can't promise you any time frame for a fix unfortunately as we have to prioritize more urgent issues.


----------



## finalheaven

@elmor

If you're changing timings, can you put 14-14-14-34-1T on mine? DRAM 1.35v and SOC at 1.05v.

Filled it out before timings were an input.


----------



## CwStrife

Is it safe to disable Sense Skew option on my 1700x to see if that fixes the temperature readings? Will I affect anything stability wise by disabling it?


----------



## RS87

Elmor

I done the survey for you but I wasn't sure if I have Samsung or Hynix chips on my RAM modules. I did however select 'Other' and posted the serial number for one of the modules (164204742312413).

I have 4x8Gb Corsair Vengeance LED @ 3466Mhz (running at 2666MHz). I believe you told someone with the 3200's that his was Hynix (I think he was the guy several pages back that managed to get 3200 stable.)

I didn't select Hynix tho because the website beloew says the 3200 (CMU32GX4C43200R) was Samsung and I have the same 'family' sticks (CMU32GX4M4C3466R) but at 3466. The review says this range of sticks goes from ..."16GB kits to 64GB kits..." and "...with speeds ranging between 2666MHz and 3466MHz." I'd like to assume mine are Samsung but assuming things often leads to bad things lol.

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/7832/corsair-vengeance-led-ddr4-3200-32gb-ram-kit-review/index.html

Feel free to update my survey with the correct details.

Any info on how to gain more speed outta my RAM at this stage would be a bonus. I have tried manually changing the DRAM timings in the BIOS to 16-18-18-18-36 for 29xxMHz and 3200MHz with SOC @ 1.17v and DRAM Voltage @ 1.4v and everything else auto but to no avail. (I am a noob to OC'ing and that was just trial and error based on what seemed like safe stats from other users on this thread).

I have tried both 0038 and 1001 in that order. I have stuck with 1001 because its 1T and the CPU temp idles about 5 degrees lower @ 33 degrees (and 2 degrees lower than 0902).

Many thanks for all the progress and community support btw.


----------



## kundica

@elmor @[email protected]

I don't want to come off as a big complainer, but something must be done about the bios not being able to post after disconnecting power from the system.

I had to unplug the computer for a few minutes to add my blackmagic card so I could work on a video project. Of course when I plugged it back in, it wouldn't post(been the case since I bought it). Restarted the computer a few times before it finally posted. I went into bios to make sure my settings were all there and everything seemed fine. Loaded into windows, worked on my project for 45 min. Temps suddenly went through the roof(nearly 80), which was weird because I wasn't stressing the system much at that point and I just ran an hour of y cruncher earlier today that push it past 65.

So I restarted but the system wouldn't post. I shut her down, had to reset CMOS three times before it would post again. In the bios everything was reset like it should be after a CMOS reset. I booted up with defaults, no OC on anything, got to windows and tctl was at 10 degrees, obviously wrong. After several more CMOS resets and "load defaults" in bios, the system seemed back to normal. There was absolutely no clear explanation for what happened. One thing is clear though, every time I unplug this machine it's a nightmare to get it back up and running stable.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> If you're changing timings, can you put 14-14-14-34-1T on mine? DRAM 1.35v and SOC at 1.05v.
> 
> Filled it out before timings were an input.


Updated.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Is it safe to disable Sense Skew option on my 1700x to see if that fixes the temperature readings? Will I affect anything stability wise by disabling it?


Yes, disabling Sense MI skew reverts to default AMD behavior.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Elmor
> 
> I done the survey for you but I wasn't sure if I have Samsung or Hynix chips on my RAM modules. I did however select 'Other' and posted the serial number for one of the modules (164204742312413).
> 
> I have 4x8Gb Corsair Vengeance LED @ 3466Mhz (running at 2666MHz). I believe you told someone with the 3200's that his was Hynix (I think he was the guy several pages back that managed to get 3200 stable.)
> 
> I didn't select Hynix tho because the website beloew says the 3200 (CMU32GX4C43200R) was Samsung and I have the same 'family' sticks (CMU32GX4M4C3466R) but at 3466. The review says this range of sticks goes from ..."16GB kits to 64GB kits..." and "...with speeds ranging between 2666MHz and 3466MHz." I'd like to assume mine are Samsung but assuming things often leads to bad things lol.
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/7832/corsair-vengeance-led-ddr4-3200-32gb-ram-kit-review/index.html
> 
> Feel free to update my survey with the correct details.
> 
> Any info on how to gain more speed outta my RAM at this stage would be a bonus. I have tried manually changing the DRAM timings in the BIOS to 16-18-18-18-36 for 29xxMHz and 3200MHz with SOC @ 1.17v and DRAM Voltage @ 1.4v and everything else auto but to no avail. (I am a noob to OC'ing and that was just trial and error based on what seemed like safe stats from other users on this thread).
> 
> I have tried both 0038 and 1001 in that order. I have stuck with 1001 because its 1T and the CPU temp idles about 5 degrees lower @ 33 degrees (and 2 degrees lower than 0902).
> 
> Many thanks for all the progress and community support btw.


Thank you for the data, you can try 18-16-16-16-36 timings and see if it gets you any higher. Otherwise reference clock is your friend.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> @elmor @[email protected]
> 
> I don't want to come off as a big complainer, but something must be done about the bios not being able to post after disconnecting power from the system.
> 
> I had to unplug the computer for a few minutes to add my blackmagic card so I could work on a video project. Of course when I plugged it back in, it wouldn't post(been the case since I bought it). Restarted the computer a few times before it finally posted. I went into bios to make sure my settings were all there and everything seemed fine. Loaded into windows, worked on my project for 45 min. Temps suddenly went through the roof(nearly 80), which was weird because I wasn't stressing the system much at that point and I just ran an hour of y cruncher earlier today that push it past 65.
> 
> So I restarted but the system wouldn't post. I shut her down, had to reset CMOS three times before it would post again. In the bios everything was reset like it should be after a CMOS reset. I booted up with defaults, no OC on anything, got to windows and tctl was at 10 degrees, obviously wrong. After several more CMOS resets and "load defaults" in bios, the system seemed back to normal. There was absolutely no clear explanation for what happened. One thing is clear though, every time I unplug this machine it's a nightmare to get it back up and running stable.


Booting from a fully powered off state with overclocked DRAM is problematic due to the AMD initialization sequence. We're working with AMD to try to find a solution.


----------



## elmor

Can someone summarize exactly what's not working with Fan Xpert as of 1001 or 0038 BIOS? Detailed settings and steps to reproduce would be greatly appreciated. I've tested Fan Tuning on CPU/CHA1/CHA2 FAN with both DC and PWM fans and it seems to work.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can someone summarize exactly what's not working with Fan Xpert as of 1001 or 0038 BIOS? Detailed settings and steps to reproduce would be greatly appreciated. I've tested Fan Tuning on CPU/CHA1/CHA2 FAN with both DC and PWM fans and it seems to work.


Fan expert is working for me as expected in 1001. However, I have noticed 1 bug. Sometimes adjusting the fan curve leaves the fan to run at the highest possible curve setting at lower set points. Goes away after you hit apply several times. Hard to duplicate but I've had it happen 3 times or so. Also elmor, do you know if asus aura is working on this bios? I cannot control my rgb strips. It only does 1 color red. On the previous bios it only did purple. However, the rgb strips themselves if I use an external control will do all the colors just fine. This was working for me just fine on the prior to 0902.


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> I just measured with my DMM and it gives me 1.31V on my RAM. Haha, so it really seems the readings are are 0.04V off.
> 
> And my VCore reads 1.3V on the DMM, so this seems to be 0.02V higher.
> 
> I think the readings of HWinfo and CPU-Z still needs a little tewaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man, good to know.


Damn. Just broke out the old Fluke 73 and it seems you fellas are on to something. I'm getting 1.41 vcore under full load (Prime95), almost 60 millivolts higer than what the software (HWiNfo64) is reporting.

That's an unacceptably large bias IMO. I'd hate to be one of the guys pushing 1.4-1.45 vcore in software right now.


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can someone summarize exactly what's not working with Fan Xpert as of 1001 or 0038 BIOS? Detailed settings and steps to reproduce would be greatly appreciated. I've tested Fan Tuning on CPU/CHA1/CHA2 FAN with both DC and PWM fans and it seems to work.


Hey El I haven't tried the Win software in awhile, but on the BIOS side I keep getting a hard floor of 60% every time I try to manually set my case fans (1,2, and 3) to a lower duty cycle. They *should* be able to spin at 30% power (and the qfan analysis in BIOS confirms this), but if I try anything under 60 I get an "invalid input range" error.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can someone summarize exactly what's not working with Fan Xpert as of 1001 or 0038 BIOS? Detailed settings and steps to reproduce would be greatly appreciated. I've tested Fan Tuning on CPU/CHA1/CHA2 FAN with both DC and PWM fans and it seems to work.


Seemed to work fine for me earlier too on my DC case fans. I did however notice that after i did the fan test and individually set my chassis fans in manual, I clicked 'apply' on one of the fans went back to another fan to double check that i had already adjusted manually and i had to click 'apply' again but not for the third. It seemed as though i had to double apply the settings before i escaped.

Thanks for the suggestions for my RAM timings btw, just gonna give them a try







and any idea if you know if those modules i posted are Samsung or Hynix?


----------



## Kriant

@elmor

Just one more question: If I set in bios PCI-E to Gen 3, and then increase BLCK to 110-120 or so, will Gen 3 drop to Gen 2 regardless of the setting? Or does it drop to Gen 2 only if you have PCI-E on Auto? Reason why I am asking is that I've manually set Gen 3 and 114 BLCK and GPU-Z, Bios, HwInfo - all show my video cards running @ Gen 3 x8, so is it true, or is it a trick and in reality it is Gen 2?


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Seemed to work fine for me earlier too on my DC case fans. I did however notice that after i did the fan test and individually set my chassis fans in manual, I clicked 'apply' on one of the fans went back to another fan to double check that i had already adjusted manually and i had to click 'apply' again but not for the third. It seemed as though i had to double apply the settings before i escaped.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions for my RAM timings btw, just gonna give them a try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and any idea if you know if those modules i posted are Samsung or Hynix?


Originally Posted by MNMadman

The sticks will have a serial number on the sticker, below the barcode. The first four digits are the year and week of manufacture. The second four digits are key. If they are x4xx, they are SK Hynix memory chips. If they are x5xx (typically A500) they are Samsung memory chips.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> Damn. Just broke out the old Fluke 73 and it seems you fellas are on to something. I'm getting 1.41 vcore under full load (Prime95), almost 60 millivolts higer than what the software (HWiNfo64) is reporting.
> 
> That's an unacceptably large bias IMO. I'd hate to be one of the guys pushing 1.4-1.45 vcore in software right now.


Most underrated pc building tool lol. I love my Fluke 73 III.

My z97 gaming 5 with pinouts was awesome. Software/bios/dmm were all dead on 1.21v. This might be why people setting the dram and soc cant reach 3200. Might not be giving it whats asked in the BIOS


----------



## TyCanadian

*OVERCLOCKING UPDATE*

*(BIOS 1001)*

Interestingly, using a CPU Vcore offset of +0.20V (my "base" is now 1.20V for some reason), and I'm multiple-Cinebench-and-HyperPi-32M-stable at 4.07 GHz at a full 0.05V less than I required before.

HOWEVER, every few hours Windows 10 seems to reboot, so I don't think I'm entirely stable. Has anyone else had good stress-test stability but poor pretty-much-idle-Windows stability?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyCanadian*
> 
> *OVERCLOCKING UPDATE*
> 
> *(BIOS 1001)*
> 
> Interestingly, using a CPU Vcore offset of +0.20V (my "base" is now 1.20V for some reason), and I'm multiple-Cinebench-and-HyperPi-32M-stable at 4.07 GHz at a full 0.05V less than I required before.
> 
> HOWEVER, every few hours Windows 10 seems to reboot, so I don't think I'm entirely stable. Has anyone else had good stress-test stability but poor pretty-much-idle-Windows stability?


What are you using to measure vcore? 1.2v and 4.1ghz is pretty much impossible.

Windows restarting is def a sign of instability. Might be dropping vcore at idle or something. Seems like nothing is correct at measuring vcore as its based off the mobo sensors. If theyre off in bios guaranteed will be in software


----------



## TyCanadian

Adding images to demonstrate benchmark stability. Now how do I get Windows to stop from rebooting?


----------



## TyCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> What are you using to measure vcore? 1.2v and 4.1ghz is pretty much impossible.
> 
> Windows restarting is def a sign of instability. Might be dropping vcore at idle or something. Seems like nothing is correct at measuring vcore as its based off the mobo sensors. If theyre off in bios guaranteed will be in software


Yes, I definitely need to sort out what's going on - you're correct that it's certainly not a good sign! I was stable for several days with no restarts at 4.1GHz on BIOS 5803, but can't get there with 1001. It could also be my RAM overclock - I'm running higher than I ever was before on that front.

I just know that when I have Vcore in "Offset" mode in the BIOS and I add +0.15V, I get to 1.35V, and if I add +0.20V, I get to 1.40V (see 1.395V reading in screenshot).


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyCanadian*
> 
> Adding images to demonstrate benchmark stability. Now how do I get Windows to stop from rebooting?


You do know cpuz is flawed at vcore right lol.

Base voltage from what ive seen is around 1.344 when changing multiplier and leaving offset off. You may be way past 1.20 id be careful. Just a tip take it or leave it.


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyCanadian*
> 
> *OVERCLOCKING UPDATE*
> 
> *(BIOS 1001)*
> 
> Interestingly, using a CPU Vcore offset of +0.20V (my "base" is now 1.20V for some reason), and I'm multiple-Cinebench-and-HyperPi-32M-stable at 4.07 GHz at a full 0.05V less than I required before.
> 
> HOWEVER, every few hours Windows 10 seems to reboot, so I don't think I'm entirely stable. Has anyone else had good stress-test stability but poor pretty-much-idle-Windows stability?


EXACT same thing happened to me yesterday about an hour after my "4.1 Euphoria" post. Benchmarked and stress tested like boss only to glitch out and eventually crash under light load. I felt like one of those old-school drag racers who get way to aggressive with their cam profiles. Lightning fast ET's and trap speeds, but they stall out every time they idle too long at a stoplight









Between these weird stability issues and the software consistently underreporting vcore by 40-60 mv, I'm backing down to 4.0 as my 24/7 OC for now...


----------



## TyCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You do know cpuz is flawed at vcore right lol.
> 
> Base voltage from what ive seen is around 1.344 when changing multiplier and leaving offset off. You may be way past 1.20 id be careful. Just a tip take it or leave it.


I welcome the advice and I certainly appreciate what you're saying. I definitely know I'm way past 1.20V - I think I'm at 1.40V based on my +0.20V offset and the consistent readings in the BIOS and multiple monitoring apps - but my temps are similar or lower than they have been in the past at similar voltages both at idle and load, so I don't think I'm at 1.55V or anything. I've also found offset mode to work better than manual mode for me in providing good overclock stability, for whatever reason.


----------



## TyCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> EXACT same thing happened to me yesterday about an hour after my "4.1 Euphoria" post


Yeah, so frustrating! How can it hit full load and the highest temps it will ever see for 15 minutes and have no issues, and then one hour later while I'm not even sitting at my PC, Windows crashes...ugh!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyCanadian*
> 
> Yeah, so frustrating! How can it hit full load and the highest temps it will ever see for 15 minutes and have no issues, and then one hour later while I'm not even sitting at my PC, Windows crashes...ugh!


Because i do believe the temp sensors in 1001/038 are still wonky lol. Unless you guys are using the bios sensors in windows but even then some of us have seen below ambient on idle lol


----------



## TyCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Because i do believe the temp sensors in 1001/038 are still wonky lol. Unless you guys are using the bios sensors in windows but even then some of us have seen below ambient on idle lol


Not sure I understand...even if the temp sensors are wonky, how would that cause Windows to crash when the CPU is near-idle, but not when the CPU is at full load for 16 minutes straight?


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Seemed to work fine for me earlier too on my DC case fans. I did however notice that after i did the fan test and individually set my chassis fans in manual, I clicked 'apply' on one of the fans went back to another fan to double check that i had already adjusted manually and i had to click 'apply' again but not for the third. It seemed as though i had to double apply the settings before i escaped.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions for my RAM timings btw, just gonna give them a try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and any idea if you know if those modules i posted are Samsung or Hynix?
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by MNMadman
> 
> The sticks will have a serial number on the sticker, below the barcode. The first four digits are the year and week of manufacture. The second four digits are key. If they are x4xx, they are SK Hynix memory chips. If they are x5xx (typically A500) they are Samsung memory chips.
Click to expand...

164204742312413 There are no 5's in this serial number so that must mean I have Hynix...







I did see your post before but my serial number doesn't have any letters in them so i guess that your rule was for a different brand. (These are Corsair Vengeance LED 3466's if thats any help?)


----------



## CwStrife

Why is it that practically all of these chips are good to like 3.7-3.8GHz then they start going all stupid. What is the chance AMD made it this way? Just seems weird that practically everyone can easily achieve up to about 3.8 and anything after is like farting in the wind?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyCanadian*
> 
> Not sure I understand...even if the temp sensors are wonky, how would that cause Windows to crash when the CPU is near-idle, but not when the CPU is at full load for 16 minutes straight?


Maybe your voltage is dipping too low at idle while being stable at full load? And the temps you might be seeing might be lower then they actually are.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Why is it that practically all of these chips are good to like 3.7-3.8GHz then they start going all stupid. What is the chance AMD made it this way? Just seems weird that practically everyone can easily achieve up to about 3.8 and anything after is like farting in the wind?


Seems like amd reached peak mhz already to begin with. Its why the jump from 3.8 to 3.9 requires at least .50mv while going from 3.5 to 3.8 is only like .25-.50mv


----------



## TyCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Maybe your voltage is dipping too low at idle while being stable at full load? And the temps you might be seeing might be lower then they actually are.


Never thought that my voltage might be going too low at idle - good point! Makes me wonder why I've had such better luck overclocking in offset mode than in manual mode, which seems to have a lot lower stability when stress testing for some reason.

My temps are reading 50-60C idle, just like they were in 5803 at similar voltages, and the air coming out of my box feels almost like ambient temp (19-20C) which make me think that things are OK on the temp side and likely reading 20C lower than the 50-60C idle as per AMD's comments (I have an 1800X).


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Because i do believe the temp sensors in 1001/038 are still wonky lol. Unless you guys are using the bios sensors in windows but even then some of us have seen below ambient on idle lol


Yeah it's hard to tell what's what temp wise. I get consistently higher temps on the TCTL sensor vs. the MoBo "CPU" sensor. The TCTL also seems to respond faster to shift in temp as load conditions change (which makes sense). Should I be worried about TCTL in the mid-80s? Still well under throttle point but hotter than any CPU I've run in years past.

On that note, how are you liking your liquid cooling solution? I've been a Noctua guy for years (love the performance and they're whisper quiet), but I'm seeing more and more reviews saying that a good block/rad/AIO can hold load temps down a bit better than the vaunted DH-1x. Switching to water would also allow me to fit some taller (and better performing) DIMMS--though I've had good luck with the cheap Corsairs thus far...


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> 164204742312413 There are no 5's in this serial number so that must mean I have Hynix...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did see your post before but my serial number doesn't have any letters in them so i guess that your rule was for a different brand. (These are Corsair Vengeance LED 3466's if thats any help?)


16(year)42(42nd week of 2016)0474<--- x4xx (Hynix)

the x4xx means the "x's" can be any number or letter, typically samsung is A500 but could be 1500 or 2500 or whatnot as long as 2nd is a 5. same with Hynix but typically 2nd is a 4 like yours.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Just one more question: If I set in bios PCI-E to Gen 3, and then increase BLCK to 110-120 or so, will Gen 3 drop to Gen 2 regardless of the setting? Or does it drop to Gen 2 only if you have PCI-E on Auto? Reason why I am asking is that I've manually set Gen 3 and 114 BLCK and GPU-Z, Bios, HwInfo - all show my video cards running @ Gen 3 x8, so is it true, or is it a trick and in reality it is Gen 2?


The reading from GPU-Z/HWinfo is accurate, a lot of cards can run Gen 3 up to 120 MHz+. If the card cannot handle Gen 3 at that speed it will re-negotiate to Gen 2, if that fails it will drop to Gen 1.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> Yeah it's hard to tell what's what temp wise. I get consistently higher temps on the TCTL sensor vs. the MoBo "CPU" sensor. The TCTL also seems to respond faster to shift in temp as load conditions change (which makes sense). Should I be worried about TCTL in the mid-80s? Still well under throttle point but hotter than any CPU I've run in years past.
> 
> On that note, how are you liking your liquid cooling solution? I've been a Noctua guy for years (love the performance and they're whisper quiet), but I'm seeing more and more reviews saying that a good block/rad/AIO can hold load temps down a bit better than the vaunted DH-1x. Switching to water would also allow me to fit some taller (and better performing) DIMMS--though I've had good luck with the cheap Corsairs thus far...


AIOs compared to a nice d14/15 are pretty much identical. Cpu temps dont drop too much going to water but if the offset is true im getting a tctl of 70°C meaning im only hitting 50°C at the cores which is ridiculous seeing people on air hitting 85°C or so. So still a bit skeptical about the offset. Would mean my 4690k at 1.21v runs the same temp as the 1700x at 1.245v so idk.


----------



## RS87

@Elmor

Something strange going on here.

So i followed your advice on my RAM timings and BCLK and went straight into my BIOS. I decided to give the D.C.O.P 5 a try because it automatically optimises a BCLK frequency (118 in this circumstance) and RAM voltage (1.35v) based on my RAM. So I changed the DRAM frequency to the next one above my stable 2666 which ended up being 2832. Gave that a whirl and perfect it actually POST'd! So amazed by this i went straight back into BIOS to try out the next higher frequency, 3146. Again it POST'd! At this point i am literally like this -->







So pleased with how this is going i thought i'd try 3461 which is 5 less than my rated sticks but i got the downbeat 3 beeps. Hey-ho, I'll stick with 3146, more than happy with that right now! Cleared CMOS to get me back to BIOS after the three beeps, changed the settings back to D.C.O.P 5 (auto BCLK 118 and DRAM voltage 1.35v), DRAM 3146, timings as you advised (and worked at first) 18-16-16-16-36, save and boot into windows......

NOPE!!! It does't finish POST'ing anymore. It does it's normal POST code cycle slightly hangs on 27 (where it normally hangs on 07) couple more quick codes and then hangs on 25 (where i believe it is one code away from the 62 code that then allows you to boot). If i press retry it does exact same but then gives me one really load continuous beeeeeeep! Then i have to safe boot into the BIOS.

Why did it work for me originally but it's not working now? I should be sat here with 3146Mhz 18-16-16-16-36-1T.


----------



## JoN7Shepard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> Damn. Just broke out the old Fluke 73 and it seems you fellas are on to something. I'm getting 1.41 vcore under full load (Prime95), almost 60 millivolts higer than what the software (HWiNfo64) is reporting.
> 
> That's an unacceptably large bias IMO. I'd hate to be one of the guys pushing 1.4-1.45 vcore in software right now.


What Level LLC did you have when you checked those voltages?


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoN7Shepard*
> 
> What Level LLC did you have when you checked those voltages?


None (I believe), or whatever "auto" sets it to. I checked those voltages at 4.0 GHz, which is rock solid for me with just .043 offset vcore and everything else left alone.

Only when I push to 4.1 and higher do I use level 3 LLC to stabilize the OC.


----------



## estkr

Just booted fine with below config.

BIOS 0038
CPU 1800X - 4.0 @ 1.35v
BCLK 120Mhz
FID 133
DID 8
SOC Offset + 0.125
DRAM 2878 @ 1.360v (1.360 Boot)
MEM Apacer DDR4-3200 BLADE 32GB（16GB×2） EK.32GA1.GEBK2(Samsung D-die)
SLOT A2/B2

but any 2933 or 3200 configuration is all of fail.
when post failed i have got q-code error 4F, 54, 55 and 56.
Will it be improved with future updates?


----------



## bluej511

My board just got here woohoo. Already looks much better built then my Aorus Gaming 5 looked. Time to put the 1001 bios on usb and use flashback.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *estkr*
> 
> Just booted fine with below config.
> 
> BIOS 0038
> CPU 1800X - 4.0 @ 1.35v
> BCLK 120Mhz
> FID 133
> DID 8
> SOC Offset + 0.125
> DRAM 2878 @ 1.360v (1.360 Boot)
> MEM Apacer DDR4-3200 BLADE 32GB（16GB×2） EK.32GA1.GEBK2(Samsung D-die)
> SLOT A2/B2
> 
> but any 2933 or 3200 configuration is all of fail.
> when post failed i have got q-code error 4F, 54, 55 and 56.
> Will it be improved with future updates?


Hey, at least thanks for confirming my suspicions of how the P state will work with the offset.

This is from my notes:

Freq = (2 * REF) * FID/DID
Core Volt = 1.55 - 0.00625 x VID

120MHz REF (8 * Freq = 240x, where x = FID)
FID:
78 (3.60GHz, 30.00x)
7E (3.78GHz, 31.50x)
85 (3.99GHz, 33.25x)
89 (4.11GHz, 34.25)
DID: 8
VID: 3A (1.1875v), 20 (1.35v x versions)

What memory dividers are available to you at that ref? Can you see what happens if you tell the BIOS to force PCIE Gen 3 and check gpu-z?


----------



## gupsterg

@all members

That shared DMM data, +rep.

Been highlighting what discrepancy I noted on use of DMM vs SW/settings, glad to see others are checking.

@bluej511

Enjoy your new board mate!







.

Still working here error free







.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @all members
> 
> That shared DMM data, +rep.
> 
> Been highlighting what discrepancy I noted on use of DMM vs SW/settings, glad to see others are checking.
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> Enjoy your new board mate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Still working here error free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Trying to use bios flashback right now. I held it down for 2secs it started flashing and became solid blue after 5secs. Is that normal or means it didnt take?


----------



## gupsterg

No, "flashback" did not occur in your case.

Solid blue means it didn't find the file.

You engage "flashback", LED flashes blue for ~3sec. If it found the flash file and initiated flashing it will be a quicker flashing of blue LED during flash than when you engaged "flashback".

On completion of "flashback" the blue LED will go out. The green CMOS CLR button on rear IO panel will be solid.

I renamed CAP file to C6H.CAP, slapped on a FAT32 USB stick. You can use other formats of USB, but I didn't.

event.asus.com/2012/mb/USB_BIOS_Flashback_GUIDE/


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No, "flashback" did not occur in your case.
> 
> Solid blue means it didn't find the file.
> 
> You engage "flashback", LED flashes blue for ~3sec. If it found the flash file and initiated flashing it will be a quicker flashing of blue LED during flash than when you engaged "flashback".
> 
> On completion of "flashback" the blue LED will go out. The green CMOS CLR button on rear IO panel will be solid.
> 
> I renamed CAP file to C6H.CAP, slapped on a FAT32 USB stick.


Yea mine was solid blue, i formatted the usb stick, (same one i used on my gaming 5 and that flashed in BIOS fine), extracted to USB then renamed to C6H.CAP but stayed blue twice. Going to put her in case and just do it thru the BIOS hopefully it works fine.

Using BIOS 1001 if it makes any difference.


----------



## gupsterg

Did you use the "flashback" USB port?

Place file in root?


----------



## BoMbY

Also make sure it is not a GPT partition, or anything like this. I guess it should be a simple MBR volume.


----------



## Motley01

Meh you'll fine Blue, just use the flash utility in the BIOS. Don't worry you won't brick you board, because all the settings are default.


----------



## bluej511

FOllowed instructions to a T lol. Im sweating just putting it into the case, the damn IO plate is so stiff i had to really push the board against it.


----------



## Ubardog

Guys im having troubles with my P state.

They work Great thanks for all info here.

But. If my pc fail's for what ever reason. In the bios my P state Settings go back to Auto but every thing else stays the same.

This is making my offset to high and creating High volts on the Vcore. I quickly go in to bios and change my p state back + the value and reboot

---1 Reset cmos
---2 put know stable values in
---3 boot all is fine quick stability test
.Reboot Quick stability test Ok
---4 Put Ram at 3200 (for me will fail boot unless bk=99.8) I am causing this crash just to test
---5Fail boot and restart
---6 s*** em As you see Vcore 1.45-1.5v in bios as i set P state back from auto to custom and ram back to bootable
---7 restart all is ok


----------



## drzoidberg33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> I noticed windows was loading really slow for me. The actual getting into windows was fast however loading everything took forever. Asus AI Suite takes like 5 minutes to load. I then raised my SOC voltage to 1.125V and all of a sudden no more problems. *** is this SOC i'm changing the voltage of? Can someone explain? And why would it make the computer load quicker now?


Interesting, I also started having this issue yesterday. I just removed AI Suite and now Windows starts up quickly again.


----------



## bluej511

Updating to 1001 now issue going thru ez flash, bit odd that flashback doesnt work, would suck if i need to use it.

For the ekwb guys, second system ive put together using the ekwb am4 backplate and second one thats posted no issues. I think my fix might be a good one. I did use the plastic white backing stuck it to the mobo then used the center rubber piece then put it all together. Took a while to post (obviously since its its first boot), but its booted up twice now. Cable management is next though.

Having an issue with the cpu header not reading my pump speed so i had to disable that for now. Does it actually read rpm in the water pump header or makes no difference?


----------



## drzoidberg33

Started having stability issues with my 3200Mhz settings, as others have stated Windows just bombs out randomly. Last night I played like 4 hours of Battlefront straight and everything was stable. This morning it's restarted 3 times just trying to set up my email :/ Gone back to 2666Mhz for now.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> FOllowed instructions to a T lol. Im sweating just putting it into the case, the damn IO plate is so stiff i had to really push the board against it.


Haha, can confirm.

Took me like forever to get the board in!


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea mine was solid blue, i formatted the usb stick, (same one i used on my gaming 5 and that flashed in BIOS fine), extracted to USB then renamed to C6H.CAP but stayed blue twice. Going to put her in case and just do it thru the BIOS hopefully it works fine.
> 
> Using BIOS 1001 if it makes any difference.


also make sure its formatted to fat32


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> FOllowed instructions to a T lol. Im sweating just putting it into the case, the damn IO plate is so stiff i had to really push the board against it.


LOL thats funny, because I experienced the same exact issue when I installed the backplate on my CH6. In fact, I pressed so hard I bent the metal opening in the case and had to bend it back.


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Updating to 1001 now issue going thru ez flash, bit odd that flashback doesnt work, would suck if i need to use it.


Sounds like you have a corrupted BIOS download. Try to download it again, unzip to your HD first. Then copy file to your USB. Don't exact it straight to USB.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Sounds like you have a corrupted BIOS download. Try to download it again, unzip to your HD first. Then copy file to your USB. Don't exact it straight to USB.


Worked just fine in ez flash so not a biggie. Ended up getting a 0d code once it rebooted but i cleared:/reset/ pressed all 3 buttons with the power off and booted just fine, seems to post just as fast as the aorus g5, if my monitor is asleep by the time it wakes up it will be too late to get to BIOS haha.

Im having an issue i havent seen anyone post yet, with the system powered down is the Aura lightning supposed to keep switching colors and not turning off?

I still have a bit of cable management to do and putting in my hard drives and what not. Going to do another fresh install of w10 though and clear out all the stuff that was left over from my gaming 5. Better clean then sorry.

The LEDs are just on all the time it seems lol


----------



## Mrimstad

I have it aswell. If normal or not i dont know. But i dont realy mind it.


----------



## Ubardog

Yo blue there is a setting in bios to turn it off when sleep/hyb/off

Adv/onboard


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> 
> Yo blue there is a setting in bios to turn it off when sleep/hyb/off
> 
> Adv/onboard


Well dang +rep, i havent gotten that far yet haha. Well played sir.


----------



## bluej511

For the ekwb guys heres what i did to my install thats dif that might be helping. Metal 4mm washer UNDER the spring. Keeps the spring straight and from going into the bracket. Its worked on both boards so far.


----------



## fanboynz

Tested the 1001 Build, still not able to get above 2666 on my Corsair CMU32GX4M2C3200C16 Vengeance LED 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4-3200. Though for some reason I did lose access to my SSD my process of attempting to overclock it. Decided to go back to the stable 0902


----------



## shalafi

For the onboard LEDs - BIOS does nothing for me, I had to use the ASUS AURA software to properly turn them off in sleep/suspend.


----------



## CreepinD

For anyone using an EK block, and are still having issues. I removed the center part of the gasket, cut away any excess rubber that was sticking out past the back plate, and used the plastic spacer that was stuck to the stock back plate. I got my system up and running for 2 days now, and haven't an issue with it. Hopefully this info will help other EK users.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fanboynz*
> 
> Tested the 1001 Build, still not able to get above 2666 on my Corsair CMU32GX4M2C3200C16 Vengeance LED 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4-3200. Though for some reason I did lose access to my SSD my process of attempting to overclock it. Decided to go back to the stable 0902


The LED versions must be different then the LPX version because weve had a couple hit 3200mhz no problem on those.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CreepinD*
> 
> For anyone using an EK block, and are still having issues. I removed the center part of the gasket, cut away any excess rubber that was sticking out past the back plate, and used the plastic spacer that was stuck to the stock back plate. I got my system up and running for 2 days now, and haven't an issue with it. Hopefully this info will help other EK users.


That is SO weird, i have the center used and not the outside (ek sent me an am4 kit and the rubber gasket was missing, or i misplaced it haha) but i used the sticky white backing, then the center rubber then i added 4mm metal washers between the spring and mounting block to keep the spring from getting stuck and putting too much pressure down.


----------



## Wally West

I'm coming from a Z170 platform with a sata3 drive, it is normal that it take almost 10 second with my CH6+NVMe ssd just to see the BIOS screen (press delete or F2)?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> I'm coming from a Z170 platform with a sata3 drive, it is normal that it take almost 10 second with my CH6+NVMe ssd just to see the BIOS screen (press delete or F2)?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yes, at least for now. Apparently because the Ryzen CPUs are doing a (extended) POST before they hand over the control to the BIOS.


----------



## MagiRaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> Damn. Just broke out the old Fluke 73 and it seems you fellas are on to something. I'm getting 1.41 vcore under full load (Prime95), almost 60 millivolts higer than what the software (HWiNfo64) is reporting.
> 
> That's an unacceptably large bias IMO. I'd hate to be one of the guys pushing 1.4-1.45 vcore in software right now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> Hey El I haven't tried the Win software in awhile, but on the BIOS side I keep getting a hard floor of 60% every time I try to manually set my case fans (1,2, and 3) to a lower duty cycle. They *should* be able to spin at 30% power (and the qfan analysis in BIOS confirms this), but if I try anything under 60 I get an "invalid input range" error.


I have the exact same problem, my fans won't go below 60%.


----------



## majestynl

Sorry wrong post!


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> The reading from GPU-Z/HWinfo is accurate, a lot of cards can run Gen 3 up to 120 MHz+. If the card cannot handle Gen 3 at that speed it will re-negotiate to Gen 2, if that fails it will drop to Gen 1.


Good to know!


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagiRaven*
> 
> I have the exact same problem, my fans won't go below 60%.


Are you sure your fans are set to use Pulse Width Modulation In the bios Q fan page instead of Direct Current? I'm sure that my fans would only go down to 60% in DC (for 3 pin fans) mode but Much lower in PWM (4 pin fans)mode.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Still on my quest for 4GHz on my 1700X. I'm using quite a bit of voltage to achieve 3.95GHz at the moment, but during some experimentation this morning before I went to work I noticed something interesting.

Using AISuite to monitor my voltage I fired up [email protected] to monitor temps and voltage under full load. My voltage is set using manual to 1.44. AI Suite is reporting my idle voltage as 1.46, when folding begins the voltage drops to 1.4120. My temperature hit a maximum of 73C (As reported by AISuite). Thinking of playing with LLC levels to try and achieve 4GHz. Any advice on LLC or different ideas to hit 4GHz stable would be appreciated. My refclk is 100, and I'm using the multiplier only for cpu overclocking.

On a side note, I can set my manual voltage to 1.46 and boot into windows at 4GHz, but I can't bench. I believe it's because my voltage is dropping to 1.4120 once the cpu is hit with load.

Also, I did manage to get my G.Skill 16GB to run 3200MHz for a while using 1.40v and 16-16-16-16-36 timings. However, after about an hour of Ghost Recon Wildlands I experienced a hang and 0d code. Going back to 2933MHz 1.37v and 14-14-14-14-34 timings regained memory stability. This is all using the 0038 bios.


----------



## SpecChum

Gonna have another go at getting 4.0Ghz tonight.

Boots fine but errors out even in Cinebench - no reboot or BSOD tho.

I didn't alter anything except the multiplier and the vcore - what other voltages/settings should I be paying attention to?


----------



## -Gifted-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CreepinD*
> 
> For anyone using an EK block, and are still having issues. I removed the center part of the gasket, cut away any excess rubber that was sticking out past the back plate, and used the plastic spacer that was stuck to the stock back plate. I got my system up and running for 2 days now, and haven't an issue with it. Hopefully this info will help other EK users.


Yes I did something similar.. I had some thick double sided tape that was similar to the plastic on the stock backplate. covered the rubber and it solved all the little stange unexplained problems I was having. Its been running solid for 3 days and working hard. not a single issue. Clearly that rubber cuases issues somehow... isolate it from the board.

The obvious solution is to get EK to send you a new one... But I live in South Africa so not much chance of that happening... thus the ghetto fix


----------



## Lofidelity

Hey, I'm new to the party.

I have the issue that my vcore varies between 1,3V an 1,55V under load with all settings on auto in the Bios. I read that some people here have the same problem. Is there already a solution for that or do I need a new board? I'm running the 1700X and the 0902 Bios.

Sorry for not diggin through all 329 pages...


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> Still on my quest for 4GHz on my 1700X. I'm using quite a bit of voltage to achieve 3.95GHz at the moment, but during some experimentation this morning before I went to work I noticed something interesting.
> 
> Using AISuite to monitor my voltage I fired up [email protected] to monitor temps and voltage under full load. My voltage is set using manual to 1.44. AI Suite is reporting my idle voltage as 1.46, when folding begins the voltage drops to 1.4120. My temperature hit a maximum of 73C (As reported by AISuite). Thinking of playing with LLC levels to try and achieve 4GHz. Any advice on LLC or different ideas to hit 4GHz stable would be appreciated. My refclk is 100, and I'm using the multiplier only for cpu overclocking.
> 
> On a side note, I can set my manual voltage to 1.46 and boot into windows at 4GHz, but I can't bench. I believe it's because my voltage is dropping to 1.4120 once the cpu is hit with load.
> 
> Also, I did manage to get my G.Skill 16GB to run 3200MHz for a while using 1.40v and 16-16-16-16-36 timings. However, after about an hour of Ghost Recon Wildlands I experienced a hang and 0d code. Going back to 2933MHz 1.37v and 14-14-14-14-34 timings regained memory stability. This is all using the 0038 bios.


You could try different LLC levels... im using Level 3,
Level 1 gave me also good results... (read with DMM)


----------



## RyzenChrist

Flashed the 2T bios yesterday. 3600 Was able to run smoothly but the numbers were lower than my 1T 3200 runs so I flashed back. Guess it's time to buy some G Skill low cas Trident Z's.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Gonna have another go at getting 4.0Ghz tonight.
> 
> Boots fine but errors out even in Cinebench - no reboot or BSOD tho.
> 
> I didn't alter anything except the multiplier and the vcore - what other voltages/settings should I be paying attention to?


If cinebench gave you erros, i think its not enough vcore!
Dont look at booting, mine is also booting on 4200mhz! but cant get it stable for CB!


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> The reading from GPU-Z/HWinfo is accurate, a lot of cards can run Gen 3 up to 120 MHz+. If the card cannot handle Gen 3 at that speed it will re-negotiate to Gen 2, if that fails it will drop to Gen 1.


Do you know if NVMe drives can handle the increased clock as well?


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> If cinebench gave you erros, i think its not enough vcore!
> Dont look at booting, mine is also booting on 4200mhz! but cant get it stable for CB!


How much voltage? For 4.2Ghz i need 1.5v in the bios,.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> If cinebench gave you erros, i think its not enough vcore!
> Dont look at booting, mine is also booting on 4200mhz! but cant get it stable for CB!


Sorry, my bad, I wasn't clear.

I'm aware it needs more vcore, yep, I'm just making sure there's no other voltage/setting I need to look at too.

Does SOC voltage help/hinder an OC too, for example?


----------



## tmirage

Can someone explain to me if this is normal behavior in the setup i am running?

First some facts

I got a 4000hmz on all cores by setting the multiplier to 40 on my (ryzen 1800x)
im running my memory on the 3200mhz setting with 14,14,14,34 (F4-3200C14D-16GTZ)
i am runnning bios 0038
This sytem is perfectly stable in Windows.

But every cold boot up i hang a few times in F9 and 0D
i press reset a number of times and the system goes beyond this point.
the system then turns of and on for 3 times and the 3th time it stays running and boots windows with the correct memory settings and timings.

So the post of this is very weird atm. anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmirage*
> 
> Can someone explain to me if this is normal behavior in the setup i am running?
> 
> First some facts
> 
> I got a 4000hmz on all cores by setting the multiplier to 40 on my (ryzen 1800x)
> im running my memory on the 3200mhz setting with 14,14,14,34 (F4-3200C14D-16GTZ)
> i am runnning bios 0038
> This sytem is perfectly stable in Windows.
> 
> But every cold boot up i hang a few times in F9 and 0D
> i press reset a number of times and the system goes beyond this point.
> the system then turns of and on for 3 times and the 3th time it stays running and boots windows with the correct memory settings and timings.
> 
> So the post of this is very weird atm. anyone else experiencing this?


Rebooting 3 times and then going to post and a boot to windows usually means that your memory frequency isn't going to work, and the bios has reset the frequency to a bootable level. Typically 2133MHz. Veryify by using CPU-Z or going into your bios and look at the dram frequency that is set, not the target frequency.

Also, try setting your vboot voltage for your dram to the same as your dram voltage.


----------



## dook43

@elmor, I updated to 1001 over the weekend, and I am now running 2666 MHz 14-14-14-14-32-1T. Thanks


----------



## bluej511

Finally up and running (somewhat) took about an hr for Microsoft to install my legitimate Windows 10 key lol. What a bunch of jokers, proof that linking your pc to your microsoft account is useless.


----------



## Typhaeon

I posted a while back in this thread that I couldn't get my R9 Fury Nitro to output anything past [email protected] on this board. I wonder if anybody can give me a hand if they've had GPU issues they've solved via BIOS tweaks, because this is the last component I have to upgrade, and I don't want similar results with a more powerful/expensive GPU.

If I use my monitor's Low Freesync mode (Eizo Foris FS2735 - it has two: 35-90hz is Low; the 91-144hz High mode doesn't even work), I can get the card to render up to 90hz, but everything above just fails to output a signal over DisplayPort.

The GPU is the only PCIE 3.0 card in the system, installed in the 16x slot, and yet runs at 8x Native according to the BIOS. I have a Samsung 960 Pro in the M.2 Slot 3, and an Essence STX II in the PCIE 1x 3 slot. No other cards installed.

I've confirmed that this is not the fault of the OS (reimaged), the Crimson driver version (tried multiple), the BIOS switch on the card, the DisplayPort cable used, the DisplayPort input mode on the monitor (can switch between Low/High/DP 1.1/DP 1.2 in the OSD; switching off Freesync mode does nothing) or anything else I can think of offhand.

My PCIE settings in the BIOS are Auto - I've tried setting the M.2 slot to GEN 2, and forcing GEN 3 on the x16 slot, but that doesn't seem to do anything. I'm on 0902.

Anybody have similar experiences with a single GPU not going past x8 mode?


----------



## noko59

Can you raise the BCLK while using a PState? I have no problem calculating correct hex for FID, made a spreadsheet that automatically calculates. Did this for VID as well but have not used it yet - just use 20 for now and Offset. Got up to 3.95ghz stable doing this.

Anyways using Pstate0 to OC the CPU, a ratio of 35 by setting FID Bios to 8C or any other, when I raise the BCLK to 101, 102 other then 100 the voltage goes up to 1.5v! from 1.35v and nothing happens to the cpu clockspeed. Is raising BCLK only useful if you have a fixed CPU ratio?

I wanted to OC the ram beyond 3200 was the goal and also see if I can get more stability out of the cpu but that is not working.


----------



## lordzed83

Still can look in to SOC voltage passed overnight tests with 1.11 so maybe can go lower. Anyhow thats what i can get out of my chip/memory/mb combo Rock solid stable.

Survived: 6 hours prime fft + 3 hours prime blend +4 hours of realbench +6 hours of Aida + 40 minutes of IBT Maximum and that topped temperature at 86 so Real is 67







.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Can you raise the BCLK while using a PState? I have no problem calculating correct hex for FID, made a spreadsheet that automatically calculates. Did this for VID as well but have not used it yet - just use 20 for now and Offset. Got up to 3.95ghz stable doing this.
> 
> Anyways using Pstate0 to OC the CPU, a ratio of 35 by setting FID Bios to 8C or any other, when I raise the BCLK to 101, 102 other then 100 the voltage goes up to 1.5v! from 1.35v and nothing happens to the cpu clockspeed. Is raising BCLK only useful if you have a fixed CPU ratio?
> 
> I wanted to OC the ram beyond 3200 was the goal and also see if I can get more stability out of the cpu but that is not working.


I was wondering about that too. Whether you can use P-States to get lower clocks/volts while raising BCLK.

For now, changing VID has stopped people from utilizing lower clocks/volts. Not sure if this is a bug or permanent, but it doesn't matter since we can use offset voltages.

I also changed my BCLK to exactly 100 because otherwise it uses 99.80 which annoyed me. Setting it to manual 100 gets me 99.98 and I still get to use P-states.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> How much voltage? For 4.2Ghz i need 1.5v in the bios,.


i can boot and just use windows normal with 1.45, but no stable with CineBench !


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Sorry, my bad, I wasn't clear.
> 
> I'm aware it needs more vcore, yep, I'm just making sure there's no other voltage/setting I need to look at too.
> 
> Does SOC voltage help/hinder an OC too, for example?


For me it only helped for DRAM OC, you could try, but i dont think so!


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CreepinD*
> 
> For anyone using an EK block, and are still having issues. I removed the center part of the gasket, cut away any excess rubber that was sticking out past the back plate, and used the plastic spacer that was stuck to the stock back plate. I got my system up and running for 2 days now, and haven't an issue with it. Hopefully this info will help other EK users.


I did generally the same thing other than the plastic spacer, and used paper instead. Working solid, at least a week or two now.


----------



## MigM16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Finally up and running (somewhat) took about an hr for Microsoft to install my legitimate Windows 10 key lol. What a bunch of jokers, proof that linking your pc to your microsoft account is useless.


man don't even fingers go there lol I had to talk to them online chat to fix my key not working cus I used it a week earlyer on my mobo that died. Every time it passes me off cus what u doing that I can't. I keep weighting more info down on what they are doing next time I'm gonna try there solution my self. Oh an they not even from the USA or anywhere the i can ask them a question an expert an answer. I asked something about activation id's cus I seen I had 9 of then. I just get an answer of ur key should work now. Common lol that's all. My win10 is working an today I'm gonna have a Massaro under with ram. Ps never posting on phone again mad miss spellings lol


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> 
> 
> Still can look in to SOC voltage passed overnight tests with 1.11 so maybe can go lower. Anyhow thats what i can get out of my chip/memory/mb combo Rock solid stable.
> 
> Survived: 6 hours prime fft + 3 hours prime blend +4 hours of realbench +6 hours of Aida + 40 minutes of IBT Maximum and that topped temperature at 86 so Real is 67
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nice ! I think you could better read your temps with HWiNFO. If im right the 89c is your motherboard (cpu)temp.
Look at CPU Tctl temperature on HWiNFO... (beta version has an update for ryzen)


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> For me it only helped for DRAM OC, you could try, but i dont think so!


What SOC voltage are you using? I've been reading some reviews and a few places have had to use an SOC of 1.25v to stabilize their dram at 3200MHz. I can get 3200MHz to boot using 16-16-16-16-36 timings, but it isn't stable. With an SOC of 1.20v I am stable at 2933MHz 14-14-14-14-34. I feel like an SOC of 1.25 may be a little higher than I am comfortable with.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> What SOC voltage are you using? I've been reading some reviews and a few places have had to use an SOC of 1.25v to stabilize their dram at 3200MHz. I can get 3200MHz to boot using 16-16-16-16-36 timings, but it isn't stable. With an SOC of 1.20v I am stable at 2933MHz 14-14-14-14-34. I feel like an SOC of 1.25 may be a little higher than I am comfortable with.


I couldnt get C16 stable on any soc ! Dont go higher then 1.25v !!


----------



## bluej511

Just tried to set my corsair 3200 to 3200 and im stuck on code 15, changed the timings and the voltage and no go. Now i cant seem to get out of this 15.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> What SOC voltage are you using? I've been reading some reviews and a few places have had to use an SOC of 1.25v to stabilize their dram at 3200MHz. I can get 3200MHz to boot using 16-16-16-16-36 timings, but it isn't stable. With an SOC of 1.20v I am stable at 2933MHz 14-14-14-14-34. I feel like an SOC of 1.25 may be a little higher than I am comfortable with.


For me, it doesn't feel like raising SOC helps much with ram. Initially I set my SOC at 1.2v to get my 3200mhz 14-14-14-34-1T. I have now lowered it to 1.05v without any ill effect. Testing with Y-Cruncher and RealBench.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Just tried to set my corsair 3200 to 3200 and im stuck on code 15, changed the timings and the voltage and no go. Now i cant seem to get out of this 15.


Did you try: Retry ! if that doesnt help... CLEARCMOS!


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> For me, it doesn't feel like raising SOC helps much with ram. Initially I set my ram at 1.2v to get my 3200mhz 14-14-14-34-1T. I have now lowered it to 1.05v without any ill effect. Testing with Y-Cruncher and RealBench.


Thats what i also thought! But eventually i created a cold boot issue... So bumped a bit higher again!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Did you try: Retry ! if that doesnt help... CLEARCMOS!


Yes sir, now stuck on 0d; What a giant pain in the butt, should have stayed at 2666 like my gigabyte did. Stuck on 0d now lol


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yes sir, now stuck on 0d; What a giant pain in the butt, should have stayed at 2666 like my gigabyte did. Stuck on 0d now lol


No Panic sir!!







Try clearcmos a few times! Got that 1000x times.. fixed it always!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> No Panic sir!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try clearcmos a few times! Got that 1000x times.. fixed it always!


Im trying to think what to try to get it to 3200, any ideas?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Im trying to think what to try to get it to 3200, any ideas?


increase BCLK Frequency !


----------



## SpecChum

Anyone tested the temperature impact of raising SOC voltage?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Ah... My 1700 seems like a dud.. 3900 at 1.350 crashes. Was really hoping for a 4ghz 24/7 OC.

I wil test more as soon as I get it under water (in a few days, waiting for GPU block). Should be able to improve my numbers.

Does anyone have the guide to OC Ryzen? Or a decent one?


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> As soon as I adjust BCLK I get this:
> 
> 
> 
> Multiplier @ default right now, just did a cmos reset. Error was not present at default settings.


I could be wrong, but it seems like a BIOS bug then. If I set it to Auto instead of Default it does tweak BLCK in realtime without losing P states.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Im trying to think what to try to get it to 3200, any ideas?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> increase BCLK Frequency !


Thats it? I don't really wanna lose pcie speed (not that it really matters haha), left most of it on auto changed the timings and im at 2666 booted just fine.

If i change bclk frequency will change my cpu OC as well wont it.


----------



## tmirage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> Rebooting 3 times and then going to post and a boot to windows usually means that your memory frequency isn't going to work, and the bios has reset the frequency to a bootable level. Typically 2133MHz. Veryify by using CPU-Z or going into your bios and look at the dram frequency that is set, not the target frequency.
> 
> Also, try setting your vboot voltage for your dram to the same as your dram voltage.


Well that is kinda the weird thing. Every time i checked after the system booted this way cpu-z tells me the dram frequency = 1599.6 so a steady 3200.
I will check my vboot tho. i set the dram voltage already fixed on 1.35 as in the specs of the memory


----------



## MindBlank

*@elmor and @[email protected]
*
Guys, I really need some input on an issue I'm having - please take the time to read this; I know it's a little long-winded, but bare with me:

I'm having issues with Premier Pro on my 1700X and C6H and importing video files. I normally import around 20-30GB of 4K video files, which is around 30-80 files. The problem is that when loading previews/conforming RAM usage shoots up very fast (10-15s) to 13.8-14.3 GB (I have 16GB of G.SKILL TridentZ 3600MHz which I run at 3200MHz CL14) and then the app gives errors or crashes or out of memory messages - I can't do any editing whatsoever.

So why am I contacting you guys? Well, I've slowly eliminated almost all variables and I'm left with the motherboard.

- In contrast, my 7700K on the Strix Z270F Gaming motherboard goes to around 11-12GB just as fast, but then the RAM drops to 2-3GB and starts climbing slowly back up again. The same files, the same Premier Pro - the SAME RAM - meaning the exact same sticks, so it's not the RAM.
- I tried so far with the latest PP version (11.0.2) and 11.0.1 and 11.0.0, and it behaves the same.
- I did a fresh Windows 10 install (up to date, every time) and it does the same.
- I switched to Windows 7 and it behaves the exact same.
- I tried with GPU accelerated Mercury Engine CUDA (GTX 1070) and OpenGL (RX 480 8GB) as well as software Mercury Engine and it's the same.
- I reverted everything to bone stock - 1700X stock and 2133MHz - the same.
- I tried running off of other SSDs and it doesn't matter. I placed all cache files on the same drive as the project and source files with no luck getting it to work.
- Meanwhile, a user here is reporting working with 50GB 4K files on 16GB RAM and a Ryzen CPU with no issues. Not sure if he's using the C6H or the X370 Prime.

So the question is - could this be a motherboard issues? Either specific to C6H or specific to MY C6H? I really need some help with this - no one knows what's going on... THANKS!


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> For me, it doesn't feel like raising SOC helps much with ram. Initially I set my SOC at 1.2v to get my 3200mhz 14-14-14-34-1T. I have now lowered it to 1.05v without any ill effect. Testing with Y-Cruncher and RealBench.


Same, I've had very little improvement from raising it. Sometimes it seems to be helping with cold boot, but then I'll come back the next day and have to retry a bunch of times. I think it's kind of a placebo at the moment.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MindBlank*
> 
> So the question is - could this be a motherboard issues? Either specific to C6H or specific to MY C6H? I really need some help with this - no one knows what's going on... THANKS!


You're not supposed to be using your computer, you're supposed to spend all of your time in the BIOS messing with settings









Maybe check your pagefile size? That's all I can think. I'm assuming it's the default so it should be fine, but who knows, my Windows 10 fresh install has been really crappy/buggy for me coming from a 3 year old install that was upgraded from Windows 8. Lots of DPCs, constant HDD access...etc.

Open system information -> advanced system settings -> advanced tab -> click settings under performance -> click advanced again. If Windows is managing it though it should automatically expand as needed...


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Thats it? I don't really wanna lose pcie speed (not that it really matters haha), left most of it on auto changed the timings and im at 2666 booted just fine.
> 
> If i change bclk frequency will change my cpu OC as well wont it.


Elmor is saying, most gpu's can handle higher bclk freqs, so maybe you wont loose pcie speed.
Give it a try and check HWiNFO for your link speed (first check if Gen3 is enabled in bios)


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Elmor is saying, most gpu's can handle higher bclk freqs, so maybe you wont loose pcie speed.
> Give it a try and check HWiNFO for your link speed (first check if Gen3 is enabled in bios)


What about SSD's? (M.2 NVMe drives) Can they also handle forced Gen 3?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MindBlank*
> 
> *@elmor and @[email protected]
> *
> Guys, I really need some input on an issue I'm having - please take the time to read this; I know it's a little long-winded, but bare with me:
> 
> I'm having issues with Premier Pro on my 1700X and C6H and importing video files. I normally import around 20-30GB of 4K video files, which is around 30-80 files. The problem is that when loading previews/conforming RAM usage shoots up very fast (10-15s) to 13.8-14.3 GB (I have 16GB of G.SKILL TridentZ 3600MHz which I run at 3200MHz CL14) and then the app gives errors or crashes or out of memory messages - I can't do any editing whatsoever.
> 
> So why am I contacting you guys? Well, I've slowly eliminated almost all variables and I'm left with the motherboard.
> 
> - In contrast, my 7700K on the Strix Z270F Gaming motherboard goes to around 11-12GB just as fast, but then the RAM drops to 2-3GB and starts climbing slowly back up again. The same files, the same Premier Pro - the SAME RAM - meaning the exact same sticks, so it's not the RAM.
> - I tried so far with the latest PP version (11.0.2) and 11.0.1 and 11.0.0, and it behaves the same.
> - I did a fresh Windows 10 install (up to date, every time) and it does the same.
> - I switched to Windows 7 and it behaves the exact same.
> - I tried with GPU accelerated Mercury Engine CUDA (GTX 1070) and OpenGL (RX 480 8GB) as well as software Mercury Engine and it's the same.
> - I reverted everything to bone stock - 1700X stock and 2133MHz - the same.
> - I tried running off of other SSDs and it doesn't matter. I placed all cache files on the same drive as the project and source files with no luck getting it to work.
> - Meanwhile, a user here is reporting working with 50GB 4K files on 16GB RAM and a Ryzen CPU with no issues. Not sure if he's using the C6H or the X370 Prime.
> 
> So the question is - could this be a motherboard issues? Either specific to C6H or specific to MY C6H? I really need some help with this - no one knows what's going on... THANKS!


Would check the memory is stable, even at 2133.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> What about SSD's? (M.2 NVMe drives) Can they also handle forced Gen 3?


Dont know for now. I cant test, waiting for new sticks! So i would say, try>check> and see!


----------



## Wally West

I'm a noob with overclocking. Can someone can make a quick explanation between LLC 1, LLC 3 and LLC5. What does the number mean.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MindBlank*
> 
> *@elmor and @[email protected]
> *
> Guys, I really need some input on an issue I'm having - please take the time to read this; I know it's a little long-winded, but bare with me:
> 
> I'm having issues with Premier Pro on my 1700X and C6H and importing video files. I normally import around 20-30GB of 4K video files, which is around 30-80 files. The problem is that when loading previews/conforming RAM usage shoots up very fast (10-15s) to 13.8-14.3 GB (I have 16GB of G.SKILL TridentZ 3600MHz which I run at 3200MHz CL14) and then the app gives errors or crashes or out of memory messages - I can't do any editing whatsoever.
> 
> So why am I contacting you guys? Well, I've slowly eliminated almost all variables and I'm left with the motherboard.
> 
> - In contrast, my 7700K on the Strix Z270F Gaming motherboard goes to around 11-12GB just as fast, but then the RAM drops to 2-3GB and starts climbing slowly back up again. The same files, the same Premier Pro - the SAME RAM - meaning the exact same sticks, so it's not the RAM.
> - I tried so far with the latest PP version (11.0.2) and 11.0.1 and 11.0.0, and it behaves the same.
> - I did a fresh Windows 10 install (up to date, every time) and it does the same.
> - I switched to Windows 7 and it behaves the exact same.
> - I tried with GPU accelerated Mercury Engine CUDA (GTX 1070) and OpenGL (RX 480 8GB) as well as software Mercury Engine and it's the same.
> - I reverted everything to bone stock - 1700X stock and 2133MHz - the same.
> - I tried running off of other SSDs and it doesn't matter. I placed all cache files on the same drive as the project and source files with no luck getting it to work.
> - Meanwhile, a user here is reporting working with 50GB 4K files on 16GB RAM and a Ryzen CPU with no issues. Not sure if he's using the C6H or the X370 Prime.
> 
> So the question is - could this be a motherboard issues? Either specific to C6H or specific to MY C6H? I really need some help with this - no one knows what's going on... THANKS!


That was me. Yeah, on the C6H and I was editing last night no problem(at least not with premiere). I added another project of 4k clips, only about 40gigs total this time but it was fine. I also added a bunch of DHxHD clips(maybe 20gigs worth) but only 1080p. I'm currently using 16gb because I wanted the speed over the Corsair 32 gigs I had. The RAM definitely fills up but doesn't error out. I'll probably go back to 32gb of slower RAM soon though. I haven't had less than 32 in a system in over 6 years and didn't realize how little 16 actually is.

Have you stress tested the RAM in your Ryzen system. Just because it works in the Intel system doesn't mean it's stable in the new one, even at stock. Do you have any screenshots of the error you can share with us?

Oh yeah, I'd like you to run this random benchmark for my database. It won't tell us what's wrong with your system but I don't really care because I'm not actually here to help you. /s

Edit: One thing I forgot about. you can limit the amount of ram adobe apps can use. Try setting it to like 8gb or something to see what happens.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> I could be wrong, but it seems like a BIOS bug then. If I set it to Auto instead of Default it does tweak BLCK in realtime without losing P states.


Yea, basically seems like manually doing anything with bclk disables the p-states here...

I did notice something interesting yesterday. I was getting throttled on 0902 and 1001 when using bclk and a lower-than-stock multiplier. Under load, my CPU ratio would get scaled down to keep the package power down, so I couldn't really use bclk to adjust my ram while also setting max OC for my CPU.

This doesn't seem to be the case now though, using 0038, even though it's the same as 1001. I'm assuming this is the SenseMI offset, which is set to auto and I have not touched it. I guess this changes the 'total package power'? It's still showing as <95W under load in hwinfo, but my CPU multiplier is not being scaled down like it was before. Perhaps there's something that messes with this. I believe I had core perf. boost manually disabled before, but now I have it set to auto.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can someone summarize exactly what's not working with Fan Xpert as of 1001 or 0038 BIOS? Detailed settings and steps to reproduce would be greatly appreciated. I've tested Fan Tuning on CPU/CHA1/CHA2 FAN with both DC and PWM fans and it seems to work.


I was complaining about Qfan earlier, but I figured it out. It DOES work. Setting fans lower than 60% just involves some extra steps. The software could definitely be friendlier, but it is working.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Dont know for now. I cant test, waiting for new sticks! So i would say, try>check> and see!


Haha I might, but my NVMe drive is the 2nd most expensive component in my system at the moment... a 1TB 960 Evo. I guess it wouldn't cause any 'damage' though. The CPU was more expensive, but at least I know how it handles everything.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Would check the memory is stable, even at 2133.


To be honest, that sounds more like a software bug. I guess they spawn a thread per logical CPU, and each thread uses 1 GB of memory. So it has used 8 GB max. on the old system, and uses 16GB max. now. I guess "MindBlank" also followed the common (but wrong) recommendation to disable the Windows Paging File, which leaves him at a 16 GB Commit Charge Limit, while Windows already commits about 2 GB of memory on its own.

Edit: Seems like it is also using 40+ GB on systems with 48 logical cores ... So, you should install at least 2 GB of memory for each logical core if you plan to use Adobe Premiere.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Haha I might, but my NVMe drive is the 2nd most expensive component in my system at the moment... a 1TB 960 Evo. I guess it wouldn't cause any 'damage' though. The CPU was more expensive, but at least I know how it handles everything.


It wont brick it! If is doesn't support it will fallback to a lower value!.. But yeah, its your drive and your call!


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Haha I might, but my NVMe drive is the 2nd most expensive component in my system at the moment... a 1TB 960 Evo. I guess it wouldn't cause any 'damage' though. The CPU was more expensive, but at least I know how it handles everything.


I asked because I am also planning on a 1TB 960 Evo! Are there any problems or issues, or does it run just fine? Are you using Samsung's NVMe driver or default AMD?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> I'm a noob with overclocking. Can someone can make a quick explanation between LLC 1, LLC 3 and LLC5. What does the number mean.


LLC= Load-Line Calibration, developed against VDroop.

LLC adds a bit more voltage to the CPU during idle to load.
The numbers are the different levels for the extra voltage..


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I asked because I am also planning on a 1TB 960 Evo! Are there any problems or issues, or does it run just fine? Are you using Samsung's NVMe driver or default AMD?


I have the 512 960 EVO and it runs better with the samsung driver.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I asked because I am also planning on a 1TB 960 Evo! Are there any problems or issues, or does it run just fine? Are you using Samsung's NVMe driver or default AMD?


Im also running the 960 Evo with the Samsung drivers.. Working perfect for now!


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> To be honest, that sounds more like a software bug. I guess they spawn a thread per logical CPU, and each thread uses 1 GB of memory. So it has used 8 GB max. on the old system, and uses 16GB max. now. I guess "MindBlank" also followed the common (but wrong) recommendation to disable the Windows Paging File, which leaves him at a 16 GB Commit Charge Limit, while Windows already commits about 2 GB of memory on its own.


Video resolution eats up a lot of memory.

Also, I have my Windows page file disabled(old habit from my system with 64gb) and I'm not experiencing the same issue as Mindblank.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Video resolution eats up a lot of memory.
> 
> Also, I have my Windows page file disabled(old habit from my system with 64gb) and I'm not experiencing the same issue as Mindblank.


Just made an addition: Seems like it is also using 40+ GB on systems with 48 logical cores ... So, you should install at least 2 GB of memory for each logical core if you plan to use Adobe Premiere.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> @Elmor
> 
> Something strange going on here.
> 
> So i followed your advice on my RAM timings and BCLK and went straight into my BIOS. I decided to give the D.C.O.P 5 a try because it automatically optimises a BCLK frequency (118 in this circumstance) and RAM voltage (1.35v) based on my RAM. So I changed the DRAM frequency to the next one above my stable 2666 which ended up being 2832. Gave that a whirl and perfect it actually POST'd! So amazed by this i went straight back into BIOS to try out the next higher frequency, 3146. Again it POST'd! At this point i am literally like this -->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pleased with how this is going i thought i'd try 3461 which is 5 less than my rated sticks but i got the downbeat 3 beeps. Hey-ho, I'll stick with 3146, more than happy with that right now! Cleared CMOS to get me back to BIOS after the three beeps, changed the settings back to D.C.O.P 5 (auto BCLK 118 and DRAM voltage 1.35v), DRAM 3146, timings as you advised (and worked at first) 18-16-16-16-36, save and boot into windows......
> 
> NOPE!!! It does't finish POST'ing anymore. It does it's normal POST code cycle slightly hangs on 27 (where it normally hangs on 07) couple more quick codes and then hangs on 25 (where i believe it is one code away from the 62 code that then allows you to boot). If i press retry it does exact same but then gives me one really load continuous beeeeeeep! Then i have to safe boot into the BIOS.
> 
> Why did it work for me originally but it's not working now? I should be sat here with 3146Mhz 18-16-16-16-36-1T.


Update:

So after a good nights sleep i decided to try 0038 and see if that made a difference and low and behold i managed to boot up @ 3146 as said previously and all other settings besides above as default. I then enabled Core Performance Boost as i always have done to enable XFR and i got the dreaded three beeps! This must have been the setting that confused me last night.

So i flashed back to 1001, D.C.O.P 5 (which auto sets BCLK 118 and DRAM voltage 1.35v), DRAM frequency 3146, DRAM timings 18-16-16-16-36-1T and CPB/XFR auto (which booting into windows shows as disabled). The good news is i have tried and succeeded with better timings. i'm currently on 16-16-16-16-36 @ 3146Mhz 4x8GB Hynix Corsair Vengeance LED CMU32GX4M4C3466C16R. (No luck @ 3461MHz).

So that's that solved, luckily and I'm gonna stress test in a min. Any info on core performance boost setting so i am not stuck with 8 cores pegged @ 3628Mhz? I'm still on balanced mode and all cores previously idled nicely @ 21xxMHz with core performance boost allowing it to hit 4100MHz on two cores when needed and 3600MHz for the rest of the cores.

Hope this is of help to you and anyone else.


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> i can boot and just use windows normal with 1.45, but no stable with CineBench !


Boot at 4Ghz then use the asus Turbo V in windows to change multi and voltage. Might work better for you


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Boot at 4Ghz then use the asus Turbo V in windows to change multi and voltage. Might work better for you


I think you understand me wrong!








the problem is not booting but getting it stable for stress testing and benching on 4200Mhz


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> I think you understand me wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the problem is not booting but getting it stable for stress testing and benching on 4200Mhz


No i understand perfectly







That's how I attained my 4150mhz Cinebench results


----------



## Karagra

Seems 4.016ghz 1.443v and 3599mhz 18-20-20-20-42 is the highest I can get pulled a 1815 CB15 score for my 1700. Trident Z RGB 3600mhz C16 tried to get the timings down.. No luck.


----------



## BoMbY

In general: If Windows is giving you Out Of Memory exceptions/errors, the first and easy solution is to increase the paging file size, and the error messages will go away. Windows is accessing the Paging File very carefully, and no it will not kill your SSD. With some applications you can get out of memory messages even before the physical memory is actually full.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhaeon*
> 
> I posted a while back in this thread that I couldn't get my R9 Fury Nitro to output anything past [email protected] on this board. I wonder if anybody can give me a hand if they've had GPU issues they've solved via BIOS tweaks, because this is the last component I have to upgrade, and I don't want similar results with a more powerful/expensive GPU.
> 
> If I use my monitor's Low Freesync mode (Eizo Foris FS2735 - it has two: 35-90hz is Low; the 91-144hz High mode doesn't even work), I can get the card to render up to 90hz, but everything above just fails to output a signal over DisplayPort.
> 
> The GPU is the only PCIE 3.0 card in the system, installed in the 16x slot, and yet runs at 8x Native according to the BIOS. I have a Samsung 960 Pro in the M.2 Slot 3, and an Essence STX II in the PCIE 1x 3 slot. No other cards installed.
> 
> I've confirmed that this is not the fault of the OS (reimaged), the Crimson driver version (tried multiple), the BIOS switch on the card, the DisplayPort cable used, the DisplayPort input mode on the monitor (can switch between Low/High/DP 1.1/DP 1.2 in the OSD; switching off Freesync mode does nothing) or anything else I can think of offhand.
> 
> My PCIE settings in the BIOS are Auto - I've tried setting the M.2 slot to GEN 2, and forcing GEN 3 on the x16 slot, but that doesn't seem to do anything. I'm on 0902.
> 
> Anybody have similar experiences with a single GPU not going past x8 mode?


Forgive me if this is a dumb recommendation, but have you tried using an HDMI cable? I don't even know if if freesync works with HDMI, but a person earlier was having issues POSTing using DisplayPort, so maybe they are related.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Just tried to set my corsair 3200 to 3200 and im stuck on code 15, changed the timings and the voltage and no go. Now i cant seem to get out of this 15.


I have the exact same issues with my Trident-Z 3200MHz C14 chips when I try to get too aggressive with the frequency. qCode 15, clear cmos, 0d. 0d puts me at the AmericaMegaTrends splash page and I just have to hit F1 to get back into BIOS. Can boot fine once I get into BIOS.


----------



## MagiRaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> I was complaining about Qfan earlier, but I figured it out. It DOES work. Setting fans lower than 60% just involves some extra steps. The software could definitely be friendlier, but it is working.


How do you set fans lower than 60%? I keep getting a error message.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> I think you understand me wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the problem is not booting but getting it stable for stress testing and benching on 4200Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> No i understand perfectly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's how I attained my 4150mhz Cinebench results
Click to expand...

Hey RC

i've just successfully OC'd my memory past the infamous 2666Mhz which has locked out my XFR which i liked, it meant i didnt have to OC much (sorry offend hardcore OC'ers







).

can you give me a few pointers as to where to start in achieving a high OC. I dont like the idea of all cores being stuck at 3628MHz. I'm a noob to OC'ing as you may have guessed but im happy to tinker now that i have my feet under the table with my memory OC.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagiRaven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> I was complaining about Qfan earlier, but I figured it out. It DOES work. Setting fans lower than 60% just involves some extra steps. The software could definitely be friendlier, but it is working.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you set fans lower than 60%? I keep getting a error message.
Click to expand...

I go into Q Fan control in BIOS (F6), set all fans you want to manual and then run the optimisation test in the applicable setting (PWM or DC depending on your fans).

I have 3 Corsair SP140 3 pin case fans in my case as standard and they all got 27,21 and 23% (Chassis 3,1 and 2 respectively). My CPU fans (H110i two 3pin fans on a double splitter in the CPU fan slot) wont go below 60% though.

As all mine are 3 pin, the setting is DC for me.

When you change each fan in manual, select 'Apply' each time to be sure the settings save properly. I believe there is a minor BIOS bug which can stop the settings from saving somehow but this way has worked for me.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Hey RC
> 
> i've just successfully OC'd my memory past the infamous 2666Mhz which has locked out my XFR which i liked, it meant i didnt have to OC much (sorry offend hardcore OC'ers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> can you give me a few pointers as to where to start in achieving a high OC. I dont like the idea of all cores being stuck at 3628MHz. I'm a noob to OC'ing as you may have guessed but im happy to tinker now that i have my feet under the table with my memory OC.


Its pretty easy. On the AI Overclock Tuner in BIOS. Choose profile D.O.C.P. Standard
Next item down is DDR4-3200
Then go to the BLCK Frequency to: 100
Then set CPU Core Ratio to: 39.50
Then scroll all the way down to the bottom, and set the CPU Voltage to Manual: 1.43

Thats it, hopefully it works and reboot your system and start testing.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Hey RC
> 
> i've just successfully OC'd my memory past the infamous 2666Mhz which has locked out my XFR which i liked, it meant i didnt have to OC much (sorry offend hardcore OC'ers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> can you give me a few pointers as to where to start in achieving a high OC. I dont like the idea of all cores being stuck at 3628MHz. I'm a noob to OC'ing as you may have guessed but im happy to tinker now that i have my feet under the table with my memory OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its pretty easy. On the AI Overclock Tuner in BIOS. Choose profile D.O.C.P. Standard
> Next item down is DDR4-3200
> Then go to the BLCK Frequency to: 100
> Then set CPU Core Ratio to: 39.50
> Then scroll all the way down to the bottom, and set the CPU Voltage to Manual: 1.43
> 
> Thats it, hopefully it works and reboot your system and start testing.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the help, just before i try that, to get my mem OC i had to use DCOP 5 which preset my BCLK at 118 which i think was a big part in helping me get past the lowly 2666MHz. Do you think this will affect my mem OC. Can i keep the BCLK @ 118 using your settings?


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Thanks for the help, just before i try that, to get my mem OC i had to use DCOP 5 which preset my BCLK at 118 which i think was a big part in helping me get past the lowly 2666MHz. Do you think this will affect my mem OC. Can i keep the BCLK @ 118 using your settings?


No don't use that DCOP 5, just select DOCP Standard

Then in the memory entry choose DDR4-3200

Set BLCK to 100.6 (typo the previous post)

Core Ratio: 39.50

CPU Core Voltage Manau: 1.43 (if it doesn't work try 1.44)


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> Seems 4.016ghz 1.443v and 3599mhz 18-20-20-20-42 is the highest I can get pulled a 1815 CB15 score for my 1700. Trident Z RGB 3600mhz C16 tried to get the timings down.. No luck.


How did you set the memorysettings. Possible to post sceenshot from bios?

Love from Norway


----------



## Phanen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhaeon*
> 
> I posted a while back in this thread that I couldn't get my R9 Fury Nitro to output anything past [email protected] on this board. I wonder if anybody can give me a hand if they've had GPU issues they've solved via BIOS tweaks, because this is the last component I have to upgrade, and I don't want similar results with a more powerful/expensive GPU.
> 
> If I use my monitor's Low Freesync mode (Eizo Foris FS2735 - it has two: 35-90hz is Low; the 91-144hz High mode doesn't even work), I can get the card to render up to 90hz, but everything above just fails to output a signal over DisplayPort.
> 
> The GPU is the only PCIE 3.0 card in the system, installed in the 16x slot, and yet runs at 8x Native according to the BIOS. I have a Samsung 960 Pro in the M.2 Slot 3, and an Essence STX II in the PCIE 1x 3 slot. No other cards installed.
> 
> I've confirmed that this is not the fault of the OS (reimaged), the Crimson driver version (tried multiple), the BIOS switch on the card, the DisplayPort cable used, the DisplayPort input mode on the monitor (can switch between Low/High/DP 1.1/DP 1.2 in the OSD; switching off Freesync mode does nothing) or anything else I can think of offhand.
> 
> My PCIE settings in the BIOS are Auto - I've tried setting the M.2 slot to GEN 2, and forcing GEN 3 on the x16 slot, but that doesn't seem to do anything. I'm on 0902.
> 
> Anybody have similar experiences with a single GPU not going past x8 mode?


I have the same problem that i cant get my r9 fury nitro to output anything past 1440p via DisplayPort. The Monitor stays black when booting and only starts to show a picture when it has finished booting (If I go into Bios I have a picture though).
I have also tried pretty much everything. My old R9 290 can output 4k resolution on this board just fine.
Im on Bios 1001

@elmor Is this a known issue? Is there maybe a problem with the card using Hynix HBM?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phanen*
> 
> I have the same problem that i cant get my r9 fury nitro to output anything past 1440p via DisplayPort. The Monitor stays black when booting and only starts to show a picture when it has finished booting (If I go into Bios I have a picture though).
> I have also tried pretty much everything. My old R9 290 can output 4k resolution on this board just fine.
> Im on Bios 1001
> 
> @elmor Is this a known issue? Is there maybe a problem with the card using Hynix HBM?


Does freesync work with HDMI? If so, give that a shot real quick and report back.


----------



## bluej511

So the temp sensors are REALLY off now haha. My cpu is either hitting 40°C or 36°C while gaming lol. I'm pretty sure thats a bit off.


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So the temp sensors are REALLY off now haha. My cpu is either hitting 40°C or 36°C while gaming lol. I'm pretty sure thats a bit off.


Well at least you got a working motherboard!

Try using Ryzen Master, I'm using it for temps and seems to be the most accurate for me on the CH6.


----------



## Phanen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Does freesync work with HDMI? If so, give that a shot real quick and report back.


My montior does not support freesync sadly. But i can output [email protected] via HDMI.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phanen*
> 
> My montior does not support freesync sadly. But i can output [email protected] via HDMI.


Freesync ftw.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phanen*
> 
> My montior does not support freesync sadly. But i can output [email protected] via HDMI.


Edit: I read your post wrong. So, nothing more than 30Hz to your monitor?


----------



## Karagra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> How did you set the memorysettings. Possible to post sceenshot from bios?
> 
> Love from Norway


Well computer seems to not boot every 3rd-4th restart give me a hour or two to get this stabile before posting unstable settings ?


----------



## Phanen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Edit: I read your post wrong. So, nothing more than 30Hz to your monitor?


I am using a Samsung U28D590 which can output [email protected] Via HDMI i can't output more than [email protected] because of HDMI 1.4


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhaeon*
> 
> I posted a while back in this thread that I couldn't get my R9 Fury Nitro to output anything past [email protected] on this board. I wonder if anybody can give me a hand if they've had GPU issues they've solved via BIOS tweaks, because this is the last component I have to upgrade, and I don't want similar results with a more powerful/expensive GPU.
> 
> If I use my monitor's Low Freesync mode (Eizo Foris FS2735 - it has two: 35-90hz is Low; the 91-144hz High mode doesn't even work), I can get the card to render up to 90hz, but everything above just fails to output a signal over DisplayPort.
> 
> The GPU is the only PCIE 3.0 card in the system, installed in the 16x slot, and yet runs at 8x Native according to the BIOS. I have a Samsung 960 Pro in the M.2 Slot 3, and an Essence STX II in the PCIE 1x 3 slot. No other cards installed.
> 
> I've confirmed that this is not the fault of the OS (reimaged), the Crimson driver version (tried multiple), the BIOS switch on the card, the DisplayPort cable used, the DisplayPort input mode on the monitor (can switch between Low/High/DP 1.1/DP 1.2 in the OSD; switching off Freesync mode does nothing) or anything else I can think of offhand.
> 
> My PCIE settings in the BIOS are Auto - I've tried setting the M.2 slot to GEN 2, and forcing GEN 3 on the x16 slot, but that doesn't seem to do anything. I'm on 0902.
> 
> Anybody have similar experiences with a single GPU not going past x8 mode?


This is likely not the answer you're looking for, but I have an R9 Fury Nitro as well and I'm able to run my display at 2560x1440 @ 120hz without a hitch (my monitor is a Catleap, no freesync).

EDIT: I'm also using the DVI-D connection.


----------



## Typhaeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> This is likely not the answer you're looking for, but I have an R9 Fury Nitro as well and I'm able to run my display at 2560x1440 @ 120hz without a hitch (my monitor is a Catleap, no freesync).


You know, that might help actually. I haven't tried Pixel Clock Patcher & dual-link DVI yet, but the monitor does have a DVI-D input, and the Fury Nitro has a DVI-D out. I had used an Overlord (same PCB as Catleap) before to get to 120hz on the card before the Foris over DVI. I'll see if that works, but my concern is if I go to Vega/Navi/god forbid nVidia, the newer card will likely have phased out DVI-out entirely.

About the HDMI rec on the previous page, I didn't think HDMI was high bandwidth enough to do [email protected], like this monitor's capable of, but I can try that. I also forgot to mention that on a Crosshair V Formula, with the same configuration (minus the M.2, which might be the problem) I had zero issues outputting at [email protected]


----------



## MagiRaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> I go into Q Fan control in BIOS (F6), set all fans you want to manual and then run the optimisation test in the applicable setting (PWM or DC depending on your fans).
> 
> I have 3 Corsair SP140 3 pin case fans in my case as standard and they all got 27,21 and 23% (Chassis 3,1 and 2 respectively). My CPU fans (H110i two 3pin fans on a double splitter in the CPU fan slot) wont go below 60% though.
> 
> As all mine are 3 pin, the setting is DC for me.
> 
> When you change each fan in manual, select 'Apply' each time to be sure the settings save properly. I believe there is a minor BIOS bug which can stop the settings from saving somehow but this way has worked for me.
> 
> Hope this helps.


It did work, thanks!


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Thanks for the help, just before i try that, to get my mem OC i had to use DCOP 5 which preset my BCLK at 118 which i think was a big part in helping me get past the lowly 2666MHz. Do you think this will affect my mem OC. Can i keep the BCLK @ 118 using your settings?
> 
> 
> 
> No don't use that DCOP 5, just select DOCP Standard
> 
> Then in the memory entry choose DDR4-3200
> 
> Set BLCK to 100.6 (typo the previous post)
> 
> Core Ratio: 39.50
> 
> CPU Core Voltage Manau: 1.43 (if it doesn't work try 1.44)
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Thanks for the help, just before i try that, to get my mem OC i had to use DCOP 5 which preset my BCLK at 118 which i think was a big part in helping me get past the lowly 2666MHz. Do you think this will affect my mem OC. Can i keep the BCLK @ 118 using your settings?
> 
> 
> 
> No don't use that DCOP 5, just select DOCP Standard
> 
> Then in the memory entry choose DDR4-3200
> 
> Set BLCK to 100.6 (typo the previous post)
> 
> Core Ratio: 39.50
> 
> CPU Core Voltage Manau: 1.43 (if it doesn't work try 1.44)
Click to expand...

No such luck im afraid.







I even tried the 29xxMHz for the memory with 18-18-18-18-36 and 1.44v for CPU CV but nothing. So im back to 16-16-16-16-36 @ 3146MHz and 3628 for the CPU.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagiRaven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> I go into Q Fan control in BIOS (F6), set all fans you want to manual and then run the optimisation test in the applicable setting (PWM or DC depending on your fans).
> 
> I have 3 Corsair SP140 3 pin case fans in my case as standard and they all got 27,21 and 23% (Chassis 3,1 and 2 respectively). My CPU fans (H110i two 3pin fans on a double splitter in the CPU fan slot) wont go below 60% though.
> 
> As all mine are 3 pin, the setting is DC for me.
> 
> When you change each fan in manual, select 'Apply' each time to be sure the settings save properly. I believe there is a minor BIOS bug which can stop the settings from saving somehow but this way has worked for me.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did work, thanks!
Click to expand...

You're welcome.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> I go into Q Fan control in BIOS (F6), set all fans you want to manual and then run the optimisation test in the applicable setting (PWM or DC depending on your fans).
> 
> I have 3 Corsair SP140 3 pin case fans in my case as standard and they all got 27,21 and 23% (Chassis 3,1 and 2 respectively). My CPU fans (H110i two 3pin fans on a double splitter in the CPU fan slot) wont go below 60% though.
> 
> As all mine are 3 pin, the setting is DC for me.
> 
> When you change each fan in manual, select 'Apply' each time to be sure the settings save properly. I believe there is a minor BIOS bug which can stop the settings from saving somehow but this way has worked for me.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Yeah. What he said.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> No i understand perfectly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's how I attained my 4150mhz Cinebench results


Hmm so you are saying: you tried to OC true the Bios and then a bench with RB it failed on 4150mhz ?

But when you boot with lower OC and after this you OC real time with ASuite on 4150mhz you pass the RB bench?


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> The sticks will have a serial number on the sticker, below the barcode. The first four digits are the year and week of manufacture. The second four digits are key. If they are x4xx, they are SK Hynix memory chips. If they are x5xx (typically A500) they are Samsung memory chips.


Finally got around to open my case and take one of the sticks out. 1704A5000233674. A500







Seems like a Samsung memory chip!

(Still only able to use it at 2666 with good timings or 2933 with poor timings, but the future looks brighter now)


----------



## gupsterg

@elmor@[email protected]

Earlier in thread I posted this:-


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Mobo temp is correct, Elmor posted location when I asked, so I use that as delta mentally to add to shown CPU/tCTL (mobo temp - lowest CPU/tCTL = ~delta).


*So screenie from earlier.*



*Everything the same except Sense MI Skew [Auto] > [Disabled].*





So 0902 was giving me what I expected on temps. Due to not getting 3.8GHz/2400MHz stable, all info in this post.

I thought I'd give 1001 a whirl. So loaded bios defaults on 0902, reboot, go to UEFI and load EZ update and flash 1001. Successful flash, reboot, load bios defaults :-



Bios defaults with Sense MI Skew disabled:-



What Sense MI settings do I need to make temps in monitoring as 0902? I have R7 1700.

Cheers.


----------



## Karagra

BIOS 1001
Ryzen 1700 4026.98MHz 1.461 V
Trident Z RGB C16 3600 (Running 3551 18-18-18-18-36 1T) 1.4V
SOC 1.2v
PLL 2.1v
SB Voltage Auto
LLC 3
Memory and Cpu Phase at Optimized
(Possibly one of the better 1700 chips?)


----------



## MindBlank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Oh yeah, I'd like you to run this random benchmark for my database. It won't tell us what's wrong with your system but I don't really care because I'm not actually here to help you. /s


ROFL, did you see that in the PP HW forums?















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> To be honest, that sounds more like a software bug. I guess they spawn a thread per logical CPU, and each thread uses 1 GB of memory. So it has used 8 GB max. on the old system, and uses 16GB max. now. I guess "MindBlank" also followed the common (but wrong) recommendation to disable the Windows Paging File, which leaves him at a 16 GB Commit Charge Limit, while Windows already commits about 2 GB of memory on its own.
> 
> Edit: Seems like it is also using 40+ GB on systems with 48 logical cores ... So, you should install at least 2 GB of memory for each logical core if you plan to use Adobe Premiere.


Yeah, this seems to be the "issue". Disabling SMT makes it run just fine, no crashes and behave just like the Intel system. So I guess it's 32GB time. Problem is - what 32GB sticks can I even think of getting close to 3200MHz?


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercurious*
> 
> Very fast thread and I am just catching up. What you propose here Gtbtk is very interesting. The way to test this would be to restrict the FPS of the GPU on 1080P gaming to say 10 frames above the current Ryzen7 1800x benchmark. If this throttled FPS rate is attainable because the other 150fps is not bottle necking the data fabric then I would think this is strong evidence pointing towards your hypothesis. The throttling point could even be marched upward until the FPS maximum of that game is found.
> 
> Can any one out there give this a whirl?
> 
> I am planning on building my rig in the next week and even if I was up I don't think my GTX970 won't push the FPS necessary for this challenge. (Holding off to see what Vega is like. Also I have had suspicions that Vega may have a trick up it's sleeve to work faster with an AMD processor via the combined data fabrics of the CPU and GPU. How I did not know but Gtbtk has got me thinking.)


1060/1070 bench marks do not seem show the same levels of disparity as far as I can tell. I have been trying for ages to get someone interested to run a few experiments that can confirm the hypothesis but It has been very hard going.

Unfortunately the obsession with the idea of bad gaming results come from scheduler bug issues as the root cause means that no-one actually has been bothered to even try something to see if what I say is true. Of the reviews I have seen, almost no-one has published results testing with lower end cards to see what happens if you disable SMT. I have seen one review with 1070 who tested SMT on/off and his results did not show worse behavior with SMT turned on, in fact his results tended to show fairly consistent degradation in game performance with SMT turned off across all the tests he ran. If the scheduler was intrinsically broken, there should have been some sort of discrepancies, even if it was not at the same levels seen with the more powerful GPUs. But, that is a sample of one.

This performance drop behavior is very much similar to what I have I observed with my own i7-2600 when I got my GTX1070. The previous GTX 660 I was using did not display the same sort of performance anomalies. For a z68 board the 1070 is a similar monster on my hardware that a titan XP is to x370

After a long time of investigation, trial and error, I have finally improved the performance issues to a point but I think I have hit the limitations of Sandy Bridge Memory controller architecture now.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> BIOS 1001
> Ryzen 1700 4026.98MHz 1.461 V
> Trident Z RGB C16 3600 (Running 3551 18-18-18-18-36 1T) 1.4V
> SOC 1.2v
> PLL 2.1v
> SB Voltage Auto
> LLC 3
> Memory and Cpu Phase at Optimized
> (Possibly one of the better 1700 chips?)


Nice bench ! Can you share a bit more info about your oc ?

I assume you used manual fixed vcore ?
And did you enable bias for better bench results ?
You have a nice stable vcore, but a bit high for 24/7 use,
Do you have a dmm to read the vcore ?


----------



## Karagra

I am not a huge overclocker. I usually push the multipler and call it a day. I can send bios screenshots if there is an easy way to do that. Also bias was on CB15. Off is the 1785 you see below on the same bench. Rams running 2400mhz multiplier


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MindBlank*
> 
> ROFL, did you see that in the PP HW forums?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, this seems to be the "issue". Disabling SMT makes it run just fine, no crashes and behave just like the Intel system. So I guess it's 32GB time. Problem is - what 32GB sticks can I even think of getting close to 3200MHz?


Yeah, I saw it there.

The issue/solution you've found doesn't explain why I'm perfectly fine running only 16gb of RAM.

Edit: One thing I should ask... How are you importing clips?


----------



## lordzed83

Indeed on auto i was on pcie 2g but forced 3G works and im on bclk 112.6


----------



## AMDfreak

In case anyone is still waiting on this motherboard, it's now in stock at Newegg. Get it while it's hot!


----------



## bluej511

So I may just try to change my bclk to get more out of my ram just not sure if leaving everything on auto is a wise idea. I was thinking of doing 37-38x multi just not sure what bclk i should use to get to 3200mhz.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So I may just try to change my bclk to get more out of my ram just not sure if leaving everything on auto is a wise idea. I was thinking of doing 37-38x multi just not sure what bclk i should use to get to 3200mhz.


When you adjust BCLK, right at the top the Target RAM Frequency will show what you will get







.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> When you adjust BCLK, right at the top the Target RAM Frequency will show what you will get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yea just messed with it a little. Still busy filling up my 2tb hdd with all my missing games and software and wtv else. Wish i could recover whats left on my HDD but not sure how.

I saw that using DOCP 5 or wtv its called would give me 3200mhz and a nice oc for the cpu. Would that turn off xfr though so i can manually adjust voltage with offset? Would love to give it try, right now its 2666mhz but i think its pushing 1.35v to the DRAM already.


----------



## BoMbY

Btw., Kyle says AMD has released some new AGESA code to the motherboard manufacturers.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So I may just try to change my bclk to get more out of my ram just not sure if leaving everything on auto is a wise idea. I was thinking of doing 37-38x multi just not sure what bclk i should use to get to 3200mhz.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> @Elmor
> 
> Something strange going on here.
> 
> So i followed your advice on my RAM timings and BCLK and went straight into my BIOS. I decided to give the D.C.O.P 5 a try because it automatically optimises a BCLK frequency (118 in this circumstance) and RAM voltage (1.35v) based on my RAM. So I changed the DRAM frequency to the next one above my stable 2666 which ended up being 2832. Gave that a whirl and perfect it actually POST'd! So amazed by this i went straight back into BIOS to try out the next higher frequency, 3146. Again it POST'd! At this point i am literally like this -->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pleased with how this is going i thought i'd try 3461 which is 5 less than my rated sticks but i got the downbeat 3 beeps. Hey-ho, I'll stick with 3146, more than happy with that right now! Cleared CMOS to get me back to BIOS after the three beeps, changed the settings back to D.C.O.P 5 (auto BCLK 118 and DRAM voltage 1.35v), DRAM 3146, timings as you advised (and worked at first) 18-16-16-16-36, save and boot into windows......
> 
> NOPE!!! It does't finish POST'ing anymore. It does it's normal POST code cycle slightly hangs on 27 (where it normally hangs on 07) couple more quick codes and then hangs on 25 (where i believe it is one code away from the 62 code that then allows you to boot). If i press retry it does exact same but then gives me one really load continuous beeeeeeep! Then i have to safe boot into the BIOS.
> 
> Why did it work for me originally but it's not working now? I should be sat here with 3146Mhz 18-16-16-16-36-1T.
> 
> 
> 
> Update:
> 
> So after a good nights sleep i decided to try 0038 and see if that made a difference and low and behold i managed to boot up @ 3146 as said previously and all other settings besides above as default. I then enabled Core Performance Boost as i always have done to enable XFR and i got the dreaded three beeps! This must have been the setting that confused me last night.
> 
> So i flashed back to 1001, D.C.O.P 5 (which auto sets BCLK 118 and DRAM voltage 1.35v), DRAM frequency 3146, DRAM timings 18-16-16-16-36-1T and CPB/XFR auto (which booting into windows shows as disabled). The good news is i have tried and succeeded with better timings. i'm currently on 16-16-16-16-36 @ 3146Mhz 4x8GB Hynix Corsair Vengeance LED CMU32GX4M4C3466C16R. (No luck @ 3461MHz).
> 
> So that's that solved, luckily and I'm gonna stress test in a min. Any info on core performance boost setting so i am not stuck with 8 cores pegged @ 3628Mhz? I'm still on balanced mode and all cores previously idled nicely @ 21xxMHz with core performance boost allowing it to hit 4100MHz on two cores when needed and 3600MHz for the rest of the cores.
> 
> Hope this is of help to you and anyone else.
Click to expand...

This is what i done based on Elmor's great advice. I hope it can help you.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea just messed with it a little. Still busy filling up my 2tb hdd with all my missing games and software and wtv else. Wish i could recover whats left on my HDD but not sure how.
> 
> I saw that using DOCP 5 or wtv its called would give me 3200mhz and a nice oc for the cpu. Would that turn off xfr though so i can manually adjust voltage with offset? Would love to give it try, right now its 2666mhz but i think its pushing 1.35v to the DRAM already.


Not tried D.O.C.P 3200MHz, I only have 2400MHz RAM







, waiting on swap out from RMA on G.Skill 3200MHz C14.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> This is what i done based on Elmor's great advice. I hope it can help you.


For me DCOP5 sets the bclk to 109 which isnt bad. I already have it set to gen 3 for my pcie. Not sure if i should just do that and leave everything on auto or set everything manually.


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Btw., Kyle says AMD has released some new AGESA code to the motherboard manufacturers.


Elmor had mentioned we'd have a new AGESA in 1/2 weeks' time last week... hopefully this is it









Elmor / Raja, I'm curious: why 2 BIOS versions for 1T / 2T, and not a UI setting? Is it something that's coming but would take a bit more time so you went through the trouble of compiling 2 different versions for us?


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> This is what i done based on Elmor's great advice. I hope it can help you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me DCOP5 sets the bclk to 109 which isnt bad. I already have it set to gen 3 for my pcie. Not sure if i should just do that and leave everything on auto or set everything manually.
Click to expand...

It depends what you want to achieve. At this moment I wanted to get past the 2666MHz wall so by getting 3146MHz from my 4x8GB Hynix i was very pleased. Like you though i now want to OC the CPU as it is pegged at 3628MHz on all cores because XFR (Core Performance Boost) gets disabled.

Being a noob, i can't seem to do this despite some helpful suggestions.

Try the DCOP settings like i have done and see if you can get near your suggested mem frequencies. Then try OC'ing CPU after. If the memory OC works, it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## HeliXpc

any news on a new official bios?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> It depends what you want to achieve. At this moment I wanted to get past the 2666MHz wall so by getting 3146MHz from my 4x8GB Hynix i was very pleased. Like you though i now want to OC the CPU as it is pegged at 3628MHz on all cores because XFR (Core Performance Boost) gets disabled.
> 
> Being a noob, i can't seem to do this despite some helpful suggestions.
> 
> Try the DCOP settings like i have done and see if you can get near your suggested mem frequencies. Then try OC'ing CPU after. If the memory OC works, it's a step in the right direction.


So using dcop of any kind will turn off xfr thats all i wanted to know. I may give it a shot eventually, not sure what voltage i would use, auto usually seems to be too much. On my Gaming 5 i was stable at 38x and 1.245v.


----------



## gtbtk

I have just found a 5% increase in gaming performance for you Nvidia Graphics card users, at least high end GPU users.

Wendell From Level1techs and I have just finished testing and discovered that by enabling Message Signaled Interrupts on the Nvidia graphics card, the Combined Score disparity to the Physics score (Physics + Graphics load together - this is synthetic but it is doing similar things to games that put a reasonable load on the CPU)

https://level1techs.com/article/fastest-ryzen-1800x-system-world-2017-03-20

details on the registry changes required here:

https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff544246(v=vs.85).aspx

Radeon cards, I think are already setup to use MSI by default but you may want to check the IRQs of your devices in Device Manager. -value means that MSI is enabled

This utility can make the change for you. Run as admin

http://www.mediafire.com/download/hr...i/MSI_util.zip


----------



## MindBlank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Yeah, I saw it there.
> 
> The issue/solution you've found doesn't explain why I'm perfectly fine running only 16gb of RAM.
> 
> Edit: One thing I should ask... How are you importing clips?


Like I said there, I was skeptical at first, but then I thought that maybe the benchmark output would be more in-depth and we could gather some data.

Well, I have an update. Like I said, disabling SMT so PP sees only 8 threads, made the issues stop. I used affinity to set 8 CPUs and it works the same, no problems.

Now here's where it gets interesting. I set back the affinity to ALL 16 threads and the issue *is still gone*. The RAM will drop down once it reaches ~14GB, without crashing, generating previews, conforming files etc.

So whatever setting the affinity the first time did, it stuck for the future. Even after computer restarts - it works without issues. Damn...


----------



## MvGoater

Well guys, I think I may be one of the lucky ones! I have my rig running BIOS 1001 at 3.9GHz at 1.373 Vcore, LLC 3 for CPU, 1.15 SOC voltage, 1.35v for 3200 RAM with timings of 16-18-18-36.

I am running a 1700 with CMK16X4M2B3200C16 for the RAM. Cooling with a NH-D15 getting 54 max temp on prime95 high heat test.

It so far (knock on wood) has been pretty smooth....


----------



## matc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MvGoater*
> 
> Well guys, I think I may be one of the lucky ones! I have my rig running BIOS 1001 at 3.9GHz at 1.373 Vcore, LLC 3 for CPU, 1.15 SOC voltage, 1.35v for 3200 RAM with timings of 16-18-18-36.
> 
> I am running a 1700 with CMK16X4M2B3200C16 for the RAM. Cooling with a NH-D15 getting 54 max temp on prime95 high heat test.
> 
> It so far (knock on wood) has been pretty smooth....


I'm pretty much the same but slightly lower vcore and cl14 memory.

I managed to find the error with my Windows installation taking ages to load into Windows, as 2 others said, I uninstalled the Asus aisuite and all my slow boot issues are resolved so that's 3 of us having slow down problems with Asus aisuite.....
Just need to sort this cold boot issue now, does a higher soc voltage help, I'm currently at 1.1.
Thanks.


----------



## MvGoater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matc*
> 
> I'm pretty much the same but slightly lower vcore and cl14 memory.
> 
> I managed to find the error with my Windows installation taking ages to load into Windows, as 2 others said, I uninstalled the Asus aisuite and all my slow boot issues are resolved so that's 3 of us having slow down problems with Asus aisuite.....
> Just need to sort this cold boot issue now, does a higher soc voltage help, I'm currently at 1.1.
> Thanks.


Honestly i am not sure, i just went for 1.15 off the bat, i had heard not to push past 1.2 so i decided to just start at 1.15 because it should be reletively safe. I will have to shoot for 14!!!


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MindBlank*
> 
> Like I said there, I was skeptical at first, but then I thought that maybe the benchmark output would be more in-depth and we could gather some data.
> 
> Well, I have an update. Like I said, disabling SMT so PP sees only 8 threads, made the issues stop. I used affinity to set 8 CPUs and it works the same, no problems.
> 
> Now here's where it gets interesting. I set back the affinity to ALL 16 threads and the issue *is still gone*. The RAM will drop down once it reaches ~14GB, without crashing, generating previews, conforming files etc.
> 
> So whatever setting the affinity the first time did, it stuck for the future. Even after computer restarts - it works without issues. Damn...


Hmm, that is interesting.

Btw, how are you importing clips? Was this doing a transcode or just linking them in?


----------



## DoctorPizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> I have just found a 5% increase in gaming performance for you Nvidia Graphics card users, at least high end GPU users.
> 
> Wendell From Level1techs and I have just finished testing and discovered that by enabling Message Signaled Interrupts on the Nvidia graphics card, the Combined Score disparity to the Physics score (Physics + Graphics load together - this is synthetic but it is doing similar things to games that put a reasonable load on the CPU)
> 
> https://level1techs.com/article/fastest-ryzen-1800x-system-world-2017-03-20
> 
> details on the registry changes required here:
> 
> https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff544246(v=vs.85).aspx
> 
> Radeon cards, I think are already setup to use MSI by default but you may want to check the IRQs of your devices in Device Manager. -value means that MSI is enabled


That's pretty weird. PCIe interrupts are always message signalled. PCIe has no dedicated interrupt lines, so all interrupts have to be sent as regular messages; even if old-style INTx interrupts are used, they get wrapped up as MSIs. NVIDIA's hardware is all PCIe native these days, so why on earth wouldn't they use native MSIs rather than wrapped INTx interrupts? Seems really weird/lazy of them.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Yeah, SenseMI Skew definitely influences the temperature offset.
> 
> 272 in idle gives me about 49/44 °C
> 282 in idle gives me about 43/38 °C
> 
> 272 should be the default, but setting 272 manually in 0902 gave me much different results from setting it in 1001.


I'm going back to 0902, at least I just go Sense MI Skew: [Disabled] and temps idle/loaded seem right to me, without changing Sense MI offset: [Auto].

1001 is borked for temps for me







.

The most dull 30min+ of bios tweaking for me ever







.

I tried Sense MI Skew: [Auto] [Enabled] [Disabled] with Sense MI offset: [Auto]

Then I tried Sense MI Skew: [Enabled] with increments from 220 all the way to 288, 288 got me idle of 10°C







in a room with 22°C _and_ I'm on air cooler







.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matc*
> 
> I'm pretty much the same but slightly lower vcore and cl14 memory.
> 
> I managed to find the error with my Windows installation taking ages to load into Windows, as 2 others said, I uninstalled the Asus aisuite and all my slow boot issues are resolved so that's 3 of us having slow down problems with Asus aisuite.....
> Just need to sort this cold boot issue now, does a higher soc voltage help, I'm currently at 1.1.
> Thanks.


You mean Windows is slow once the circle of dots appear?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I'm going back to 0902, at least I just go Sense MI Skew: [Disabled] and temps idle/loaded seem right to me, without changing Sense MI offset: [Auto].
> 
> 1001 is borked for temps for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The most dull 30min+ of bios tweaking for me ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I tried Sense MI Skew: [Auto] [Enabled] [Disabled] with Sense MI offset: [Auto]
> 
> Then I tried Sense MI Skew: [Enabled] with increments from 220 all the way to 288, 288 got me idle of 10°C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in room with 22°C _and_ I'm on air cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


There is a temperature offset in BIOS too. Defaults to 63 I think.

Not sure what the 63 is tho.


----------



## matc

No, it's quick to boot into Windows but as soon as in Windows, it takes about 10 minutes for all the start up programs to load and icons to appear in taskbar. As soon as I uninstalled Asus aisuite the problem was resolved.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> There is a temperature offset in BIOS too. Defaults to 63 I think.
> 
> Not sure what the 63 is tho.


Cheers, will have a look, AFAIK Sense MI Skew/Offset was it.

I think I may just scrap looking and flash 0902 and do Sense MI: [Disabled], have a gaming session for an hour at stock!







.

And start a fresh tomorrow ....

*** edit ***

Extreme Tweaker > Tweakers Paradise > T Offset

Testing now, before I lose the will to live


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers, will have a look, AFAIK Sense MI Skew/Offset was it.
> 
> I think I may just scrap looking and flash 0902 and do Sense MI: [Disabled], have a gaming session for an hour at stock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> And start a fresh tomorrow ....


No, a different one.

T Offset


----------



## SpecChum

I've turned RAID off and ran cpu-z.

Works fine now, so it definitely doesn't like AMD Raid, gets stuck at storage.


----------



## Daxten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MvGoater*
> 
> Well guys, I think I may be one of the lucky ones! I have my rig running BIOS 1001 at 3.9GHz at 1.373 Vcore, LLC 3 for CPU, 1.15 SOC voltage, 1.35v for 3200 RAM with timings of 16-18-18-36.
> 
> I am running a 1700 with CMK16X4M2B3200C16 for the RAM. Cooling with a NH-D15 getting 54 max temp on prime95 high heat test.


54 is my idle with a h115i :/ (okay it's 49c atm on the newest bios)

using AM3 backplate atm, hope the AM4 bracket will make it a bit better.. (and a few bios updates?) Atm this feels ****y


----------



## SpecChum

I'm done for now, seems my 1700 just won't do 3200 memory, F9 error on any CAS.









@gupsterg for the DB:

http://valid.x86.fr/hc50nm


----------



## xXx1990

For the life of me I can't get over 1817 on CB.. What the hell am I doing wrong lol


----------



## bluej511

So im peaking at 48°C and/or 53°C i would say thats pretty damn accurate temps wise.


----------



## Satanello

Hi all. I installed my new pc 3 days ago. i immediatly updated the original bios (702) to the 902 and now i updated to 1001; the excat configuration is:
CH6 bios 1001; Ryzen 1700x; 2x8gb G.skill Trident 3600 CAS16 (cpu cooled byt a Cryorig R1)

The system run well (at default settings for cpu and ram at 3200) but monitoring with Hwinfo (Ver. 5.47-3105) using the 902 bios the maximum Vcore seemed 1,46V maximum (i have not verified with digital multimeter), with new bios the maximum vcore seem to be a lot higher: 1,54V (!)
Is this normal (caused by xfr?) or i can have some problems?

Tnx for your help









EDIT: all the settings are on Auto


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Again.. Does anybody have a OC tutorial they can recommend?

Thankyou, thankyou, thankyou!!

Loving the board so far. My 1700 seems to be a dud, but oh well..

Is 1620 CB normal for 3.7 ghz?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Again.. Does anybody have a OC tutorial they can recommend?
> 
> Thankyou, thankyou, thankyou!!
> 
> Loving the board so far. My 1700 seems to be a dud, but oh well..
> 
> Is 1620 CB normal for 3.7 ghz?


Hey, I bet yours can do 3200 memory. Mine can't









Why do you think it's a dud?


----------



## huyee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MvGoater*
> 
> Well guys, I think I may be one of the lucky ones! I have my rig running BIOS 1001 at 3.9GHz at 1.373 Vcore, LLC 3 for CPU, 1.15 SOC voltage, 1.35v for 3200 RAM with timings of 16-18-18-36.
> 
> I am running a 1700 with CMK16X4M2B3200C16 for the RAM. Cooling with a NH-D15 getting 54 max temp on prime95 high heat test.
> 
> It so far (knock on wood) has been pretty smooth....


I have the Pro version and every time it get to about 8 - 10 windows open (3gb each), i started to get dram error and bsod. Probably because I'm running 4x16 gskill hynix 2666 c14.
It still does the same on default 2133c15.


----------



## MvGoater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huyee*
> 
> I have the Pro version and every time it get to about 8 - 10 windows open (3gb each), i started to get dram error and bsod. Probably because I'm running 4x16 gskill hynix 2666 c14.
> It still does the same on default 2133c15.


I am kinda of a noob, I have no idea how to help. Sorry! I looked for posters with similar specs in the OP and copied their settings and adjusted from there.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huyee*
> 
> I have the Pro version and every time it get to about 8 - 10 windows open (3gb each), i started to get dram error and bsod. Probably because I'm running 4x16 gskill hynix 2666 c14.
> It still does the same on default 2133c15.


4 x 16 is always going to be tough.

What's your SOC voltage?


----------



## MigM16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Again.. Does anybody have a OC tutorial they can recommend?
> 
> Thankyou, thankyou, thankyou!!
> 
> Loving the board so far. My 1700 seems to be a dud, but oh well..
> 
> Is 1620 CB normal for 3.7 ghz?


if anyone can make 1 or 2 videos on OCing with this mobo C6H could you make a vidoe just on CPU overclocking and what u should use and y or y not mins max's and what not and same with a oc video just for ram, what to change what to leave or try.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Newegg now has C6H in stock.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132963&cm_re=crosshair-_-13-132-963-_-Product


----------



## huyee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> 4 x 16 is always going to be tough.
> 
> What's your SOC voltage?


It's currently 1.09v. I've it as offset + 0.125 or so in Bios. Yeah I think it's because of the extra 2 sticks also. It doesn't BSOD randomly with memory_management since I updated to 0038 though so that's a plus.
I still get the BSOD with kernel something though. Error log viewer says it's processor power mangement. Do you think low SoC or vcore could have caused it?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huyee*
> 
> It's currently 1.09v. I've it as offset + 0.125 or so in Bios. Yeah I think it's because of the extra 2 sticks also. It doesn't BSOD randomly with memory_management since I updated to 0038 though so that's a plus.
> I still get the BSOD with kernel something though. Error log viewer says it's processor power mangement. Do you think low SoC or vcore could have caused it?


Try bump your vcore, what's your setting on vcore?


----------



## huyee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Try bump your vcore, what's your setting on vcore?


I don't have a DMM but from hwinfo reading it's 1.37v. I have it set as manual 1.35v. cpu multipler x38


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huyee*
> 
> I don't have a DMM but from hwinfo reading it's 1.37v. I have it set as manual 1.35v. cpu multipler x38


I would start set it on 1.40v. See if your problems are gone and then work backwards to lower you voltage if needed/wished!


----------



## MigM16

so far i have messed with ai suit and used the dual intelligent processors 5
all i did was set ratio to 39 then over time have been lowering the CPU VCore Voltage, is this more or less doing offset's in this program? that's what im guessing. anyway iv got it set to -0.08125 V for a CPU Core Voltage of 1.243 all the time.
i got it to sit there no ups or downs under load and idle is this good? iv been doing cinebench over and over with cpuz tress test and ill even do both at same time while doing web stuff as my stability test. is this sufficient?

the offset im settling with right now is -0.08125 V
if i set it lower to -0.07500 V i will see in cpu-z the voltage will move from 1.243-1.264V
if i go up more to -0.08750 the Vcore does not go down and i didn3t try any more like -0.09 or -0.1 because i was thinking at that point ill just crash.
other setting that i had set using ai suit are under DIGI+ power control
CPU load line at lvl3 / CPU current at 120%
idk if this matters but set it anyway even tho i was not changing voltage on anything but CPU VCore
VDDSoc load line at lvl2 / and VDDSOC current to 110%
um cpu power phase and vddsoc on extream and rest auto
here is a cpu z pic http://valid.x86.fr/78bdhj
im noit setting my ram cus ill just wait till that has more fixes my ram is 3200mhz running at 2133 f it for now.
anyone see anything i did wrong or could do better anyt thing really.


----------



## huyee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> I would start set it on 1.40v. See if your problems are gone and then work backwards to lower you voltage if needed/wished!


Thanks! I'll try that this weekend and hopefully get a chance to work on p state oc instead of letting it staying at 3800 all the time like this.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MigM16*
> 
> so far i have messed with ai suit and used the dual intelligent processors 5
> all i did was set ratio to 39 then over time have been lowering the CPU VCore Voltage, is this more or less doing offset's in this program? that's what im guessing. anyway iv got it set to -0.08125 V for a CPU Core Voltage of 1.243 all the time.
> i got it to sit there no ups or downs under load and idle is this good? iv been doing cinebench over and over with cpuz tress test and ill even do both at same time while doing web stuff as my stability test. is this sufficient?
> 
> the offset im settling with right now is -0.08125 V
> if i set it lower to -0.07500 V i will see in cpu-z the voltage will move from 1.243-1.264V
> if i go up more to -0.08750 the Vcore does not go down and i didn3t try any more like -0.09 or -0.1 because i was thinking at that point ill just crash.
> other setting that i had set using ai suit are under DIGI+ power control
> CPU load line at lvl3 / CPU current at 120%
> idk if this matters but set it anyway even tho i was not changing voltage on anything but CPU VCore
> VDDSoc load line at lvl2 / and VDDSOC current to 110%
> um cpu power phase and vddsoc on extream and rest auto
> here is a cpu z pic http://valid.x86.fr/78bdhj
> im noit setting my ram cus ill just wait till that has more fixes my ram is 3200mhz running at 2133 f it for now.
> anyone see anything i did wrong or could do better anyt thing really.


I got dizzy reading your post








Almost everyone is doing OC in bios.
Please give more info about your CPU, Ram, etc. So we can help you properly.

It looks like you really messed up settings..


----------



## MigM16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> I got dizzy reading your post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost everyone is doing OC in bios.
> Please give more info about your CPU, Ram, etc. So we can help you properly.
> 
> It looks like you really messed up settings..


um the cpu is 1800x on air cooler Cooler Master V8 GTS and ram is https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232196
any otehr info that could help? also as in messed up setting what do you mean ?


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Finally broke my 4GHz barrier using LLC 3 and 1.45v


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MigM16*
> 
> um the cpu is 1800x on air cooler Cooler Master V8 GTS and ram is https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232196
> any otehr info that could help? also as in messed up setting what do you mean ?


1) Can you OC in bios ?
2) what is the speed you want to archive? I would start trying to hit 4000mhz


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> Finally broke my 4GHz barrier using LLC 3 and 1.45v


Is this the lowest voltage it needs for 400mhz ? I'm hitting it with 1.395


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Newegg now has C6H in stock.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132963&cm_re=crosshair-_-13-132-963-_-Product


Thx, ordered and cxl'd my amazon "pre-order from Feb. 24th"
what a joke.


----------



## MigM16

quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> 1) Can you OC in bios ?
> 2) what is the speed you want to archive? I would start trying to hit 4000mhz


1) yes i could. what is the difference if any to bios oc over ai suit oc?
2) 4 sounds good but even 3.9 is fine just trying to get the voltage low. also im only used to static oc's liek 3.9 at this voltage only im new to the offset stuff


----------



## MigM16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MigM16*
> 
> quote]
> 1) yes i could. what is the difference if any to bios oc over ai suit oc?
> 2) 4 sounds good but even 3.9 is fine just trying to get the voltage low. also im only used to static oc's liek 3.9 at this voltage only im new to the offset stuff


crud familly coming over will have to mess around with this later ill mention something next time im free to actually try


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MigM16*
> 
> crud familly coming over will have to mess around with this later ill mention something next time im free to actually try


Ok


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> Thx, ordered and cxl'd my amazon "pre-order from Feb. 24th"
> what a joke.


Funny, I was just debating canceling my amazon order. I did, and during checkout at newegg, it went out of stock.


----------



## SpecChum

Still gutted I can't hit 3200Mhz on the memory









Even tried SOC at 1.2v.

Just get code F9, then it turn to 8 and reboots


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Funny, I was just debating canceling my amazon order. I did, and during checkout at newegg, it went out of stock.


I was worried about that also, so I ordered, then cxl my amazon just to be safe. still hoping it was a good idea. lol. hate to have to reorder on amazon and get put to bottom of line now


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> I was worried about that also, so I ordered, then cxl my amazon just to be safe. still hoping it was a good idea. lol. hate to have to reorder on amazon and get put to bottom of line now


I can be a little patient. I actually wanted to order it from newegg with their extended replacement plan, so I don't have to deal with ASUS if it goes bad.


----------



## omgcookies

Not sure if there is anything else I can try. I can't seem to hit 4ghz on my 1800X even at 1.45v. It is stable at 3.9ghz with 1.286v. I may try .25 increments to see where the wall is.

Using pstates per @majestynl screencaps earlier in this thread.

Stable:
DOCP Standard (DDR4-3200C14)
LLC Level 3
vcore offset: -0.0625 (1.351 base)
vsoc offset: +0.00625 (0.95 base)
Pstate 0
-FID: 9C
-DID: 8
-VID: 20

When I go for FID: A0 I can't get anything stable even with vcore offset +.1 and vsoc +.2.

Edit: Can pass benches at 4ghz 1.375v just not realbench stress stable for long.


----------



## GalaxyDrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> Thx, ordered and cxl'd my amazon "pre-order from Feb. 24th"
> what a joke.


I was about to do that, but when I checked my Amazon order, it had changed to "Preparing for Shipment". And since they upgraded me to free next day, I left my Amazon order open.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Apparently, new microcode updates are on their way.

https://www.hardocp.com/news/2017/03/20/new_amd_agesa_microcode_in_wild_uefi/


----------



## gupsterg

@SpecChum

Cheers for validation, will add tomorrow with about 3 other members info







.

+rep for T Offset info, but it was more wasted time







.



Spoiler: T Offset Y-Cruncher Load data



If I use 73 this is what happens:-



Lower settings to me don't seem to make much difference between tCTL & CPU.

T Offset: [Auto] (all other settings UEFI defaults)



T Offset: [33] (all other settings UEFI defaults)



T Offset: [23] (all other settings UEFI defaults)



Just for compare UEFI 0902, all defaults, except Sense MI Skew: [Disabled]





Gonna sink a beer and then ZZZzzz, what a boring fruitless day with Ryzen ....

@Satanello

Use this version:- www.hwinfo.com/beta/hw64_547_3109.zip

In default CPU mode due to PB/XFR you can see high VCORE.

@GreedyMuffin

PM chap and will share what I know, due to thread speed if you not up to speed you may get lost







.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omfgcookies*
> 
> Not sure if there is anything else I can try. I can't seem to hit 4ghz on my 1800X even at 1.45v. It is stable at 3.9ghz with 1.286v. I may try .25 increments to see where the wall is.
> 
> Using pstates per @majestynl screencaps earlier in this thread.
> 
> Stable:
> DOCP Standard (DDR4-3200C14)
> LLC Level 3
> vcore offset: -0.0625 (1.351 base)
> vsoc offset: +0.00625 (0.95 base)
> Pstate 0
> -FID: 9C
> -DID: 8
> -VID: 20
> 
> When I go for FID: A0 I can't get anything stable even with vcore offset +.1 and vsoc +.2.
> 
> Edit: Can pass benches at 4ghz 1.375v just not realbench stress stable for long.


Your setting seems to be OK. I would give it a fresh start. Bios seems to save old settings when changing some essential values.

Clear cmos and start directly with pstates A0.

If you can't get it stable, looks like your CPU is not the best one..


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Your setting seems to be OK. I would give it a fresh start. Bios seems to save old settings when changing some essential values.
> 
> Clear cmos and start directly with pstates A0.
> 
> If you can't get it stable, looks like your CPU is not the best one..


Edit: I'm not using DOCP


----------



## omgcookies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Your setting seems to be OK. I would give it a fresh start. Bios seems to save old settings when changing some essential values.
> 
> Clear cmos and start directly with pstates A0.
> 
> If you can't get it stable, looks like your CPU is not the best one..


Yeah I've tried clearing CMOS and reflashing between 0902 and 1001. Oh well. I played several hours of rocket league at 4ghz so I didn't really investigate 3.9 until today. Was just trying to bump up on A0 until I didn't feel comfortable anymore.


----------



## omgcookies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Edit: I'm not using DOCP


So just manual 3200 with 14-14-14-34?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Apparently, new microcode updates are on their way.
> 
> https://www.hardocp.com/news/2017/03/20/new_amd_agesa_microcode_in_wild_uefi/


Ooh, cool.

Hopefully ASUS is on the ball with this one...


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omfgcookies*
> 
> So just manual 3200 with 14-14-14-34?


Yep, and dram voltage on 1.35, vsoc offset +0.125 or manual at 1.15

But again: start fresh with reset to defaults, reboot and enter bios for tweaks..


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Apparently, new microcode updates are on their way.
> 
> https://www.hardocp.com/news/2017/03/20/new_amd_agesa_microcode_in_wild_uefi/


THX good news for us









Maby RAM will be stable for this settings







-> http://valid.x86.fr/3ln5a8

Now on This -> http://valid.x86.fr/9jtn9j


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Yep, and dram voltage on 1.35, vsoc offset +0.125 or manual at 1.15
> 
> But again: start fresh with reset to defaults, reboot and enter bios for tweaks..


I've not tried offsets yet, how do you what it offsets from (base)?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> THX good news for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maby RAM will be stable for this settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -> http://valid.x86.fr/3ln5a8
> 
> Now on This -> http://valid.x86.fr/9jtn9j


I've got a Fury too, how does it cope with the increased bclk speed?

Does it lower to PCI-E 2?


----------



## omgcookies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I've not tried offsets yet, how do you what it offsets from (base)?


I just put offset 0 in and rebooted to bios to see.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I've not tried offsets yet, how do you what it offsets from (base)?


Yep from base/ defaults..

Set option on offset and a new input field will pops up below it.
Select it and press keyboard "+" button till you get decired value..


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Is this the lowest voltage it needs for 400mhz ? I'm hitting it with 1.395


Yes, any less and I can't bench


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omfgcookies*
> 
> I just put offset 0 in and rebooted to bios to see.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Yep from base/ defaults..


Ah, what's the benefits?

(sorry if this has been done to death, I've missed loads of pages on here recently(ish))


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omfgcookies*
> 
> I just put offset 0 in and rebooted to bios to see.


No 0!! Increase it with your keyboard + key till 0.125


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Ah, what's the benefits?
> 
> (sorry if this has been done to death, I've missed loads of pages on here recently(ish))


No benefits it's just a way to setup..


----------



## omgcookies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Ah, what's the benefits?
> 
> (sorry if this has been done to death, I've missed loads of pages on here recently(ish))


Manual doesn't let the voltage drop for power saving I believe.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> THX good news for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maby RAM will be stable for this settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -> http://valid.x86.fr/3ln5a8
> 
> Now on This -> http://valid.x86.fr/9jtn9j


That looks like a golden 1700, if those voltages are any where near accurate for 4GHz. Get some 3600MHz B-die in there and let that baby stretch its legs.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

I'm wondering if for some reason there is a statistical difference in clocks in Malaysian assembled vs Chinese assembled. My Malaysian assembled chip still waiting for a motherboard though









I don't think there would be, they are all fabbed in the same place.


----------



## omgcookies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> No 0!! Increase it with your keyboard + key till 0.125


What's wrong with 0? It puts 0.00625 in for you.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omfgcookies*
> 
> Manual doesn't let the voltage drop for power saving I believe.


Yep that's right, I thought he asked performance wise..


----------



## majestynl

I'm telling you the settings what's working for me 1000%.. You could always play or tweak when you are stable..


----------



## omgcookies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> I'm telling you the settings what's working for me 1000%.. You could always play or tweak when you are stable..


I just meant put 0 to find out what your base was. It seems like vcore jumps around at certain increments in the bios page but that was a reliable way to see it for me.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omfgcookies*
> 
> I just meant put 0 to find out what your base was. It seems like vcore jumps around at certain increments in the bios page but that was a reliable way to see it for me.


Voltages values next to your inputfield are not reacting real time. You need to save and re-enter bios to see the voltage readings..


----------



## omgcookies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Edit: I'm not using DOCP


This far not using docp seems to be the trick. 4ghz @ 1.395v stable realbench for 15 min. Gonna let it run 2hr to see.

CAM fluctuating 68-75c with an x62 but I don't know if that's including 1800x offset(40c liquid full load).

Yeah +0.0125 offset saved and rebooted was fluctuating between 1.351 and 1.373 for me whereas 0.00625 was sticking to 1.351.


----------



## Karagra

I mean I can get a decent overclock to just push to CPU-Z http://valid.x86.fr/3fam0b but that doesnt mean its stable for gaming


----------



## shalafi

Guys, is there anything wrong you can spot? I am trying to OC using Pstate0, but I can't even get 3700 stable. After a few minutes (1-15) into Prime95 Blend it blackscreens on me. Clean Win10 install. Stock Wraith Spire until my X62 arrives. The components are in my sig. It does the same when I set RAM to auto, which defaults it to 2133. As soon as I start OCing the CPU, it blackscreens at some point.

20170320_23583501.jpg 232k .jpg file


20170320_23584801.jpg 233k .jpg file


20170320_23592401.jpg 248k .jpg file


20170320_23595401.jpg 230k .jpg file


20170321_00032401.jpg 814k .jpg file


----------



## xXx1990

Ok Guys so after days of testing OC's to try and get the highest CB score im stuck at 1823CB and I feel that I should be able to get higher. Here are my bios specs

1800x (4102Mhz)
AI Overclock Tuner- Manual
BCLK- 103.2
CPU Core Ratio-Manual
FID-159
Performance Bias-CB15
Memory Frequency- 2751Mhz
CPU Voltage- Manual (1.45v)
CPU SOC- Manual (1.15v)
DRAM Voltage- 1.27v
1.8V PLL- 1.92
LLC- Level 3
Spectrum-Disabled

The Memory that I have installed is 16GX4M2C3200C16 1.35v. I cannot get the memory to go past that speed, and Im really terrible at messing with timings so I have really no clue what to do lol. Anything higher changed for the CPU will boot but crashes if CB is ran. I feel like the only improvements im gonna get is with messing with the memory but like I said Im terrible at memory overclocks so if anyone can kinda guide me to help me push the memory as close to 3200mhz with lowest timings would be amazing!!!!


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omfgcookies*
> 
> This far not using docp seems to be the trick. 4ghz @ 1.395v stable realbench for 15 min. Gonna let it run 2hr to see.
> 
> CAM fluctuating 68-75c with an x62 but I don't know if that's including 1800x offset(40c liquid full load).
> 
> Yeah +0.0125 offset saved and rebooted was fluctuating between 1.351 and 1.373 for me whereas 0.00625 was sticking to 1.351.


Good to know it's working for now!
If needed you could bump your vcore to 1.4v.. Good luck!


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shalafi*
> 
> Guys, is there anything wrong you can spot? I am trying to OC using Pstate0, but I can't even get 3700 stable. After a few minutes (1-15) into Prime95 Blend it blackscreens on me. Clean Win10 install. Stock Wraith Spire until my X62 arrives. The components are in my sig. It does the same when I set RAM to auto, which defaults it to 2133. As soon as I start OCing the CPU, it blackscreens at some point.
> 
> 20170320_23583501.jpg 232k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 20170320_23584801.jpg 233k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 20170320_23592401.jpg 248k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 20170320_23595401.jpg 230k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 20170321_00032401.jpg 814k .jpg file


Bump your vcore..(more offset in your case)

Hit tree times + key, and work backwards if stable..

Edit: what Ram sticks are u using? Are those factory timings ? Looking a bit weird if you have gskills


----------



## omgcookies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Good to know it's working for now!
> If needed you could bump your vcore to 1.4v.. Good luck!


Yeah thanks so much. Still rolling along. Wonder what that DOCP profile is changing. I thought it was only doing memory timings and setting bclk to 100 which pstate was doing anyway.


----------



## tomomosius

Mine is really hot for some reason and that voltage also seems really high
Could someone help?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXx1990*
> 
> Ok Guys so after days of testing OC's to try and get the highest CB score im stuck at 1823CB and I feel that I should be able to get higher. Here are my bios specs
> 
> 1800x (4102Mhz)
> AI Overclock Tuner- Manual
> BCLK- 103.2
> CPU Core Ratio-Manual
> FID-159
> Performance Bias-CB15
> Memory Frequency- 2751Mhz
> CPU Voltage- Manual (1.45v)
> CPU SOC- Manual (1.15v)
> DRAM Voltage- 1.27v
> 1.8V PLL- 1.92
> LLC- Level 3
> Spectrum-Disabled
> 
> The Memory that I have installed is 16GX4M2C3200C16 1.35v. I cannot get the memory to go past that speed, and Im really terrible at messing with timings so I have really no clue what to do lol. Anything higher changed for the CPU will boot but crashes if CB is ran. I feel like the only improvements im gonna get is with messing with the memory but like I said Im terrible at memory overclocks so if anyone can kinda guide me to help me push the memory as close to 3200mhz with lowest timings would be amazing!!!!


Your score is not bad..but what are your timings right now? And why are u not setting 1.35v on your dram voltage?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> Yes, any less and I can't bench


It could be also that your bios is keeping old values saved. To be sure I would reset to defaults and start from scratch. Write down your key settings and set them on a fresh Clean bios.


----------



## bashru

Hey guys.
Just want to share
http://valid.x86.fr/8ah287
results link to overclockers.ru

its 1700 with C6H with 1001 bios revision on Corsair Vengeance LPX Series Red 32GB(2x16Gb) DDR4
3200MHz C16
Works fuly stable on 4000Mhz, 1.45v(maybe lower - i try to downvolt it later on), 2666Mhz DDR4.
Boots up to *4250Mhz* on 1.45v, but crashes on Windows logon screen
Few problems - cant past 105Mhz BCLK - 0d error, but i didnt realy tried







think it might be somthing with reseting bios etc

Oh i forgot - cooled by EK-KIT X360, and somthing wrong with Tctl - it shows 60-65 C under load, but by "finger test" its nowere near 60C, ill say more something like 40-45C
Not sure, but i think it will be fixed with next AGESA revision


----------



## gupsterg

@shalafi

Use this version:- www.hwinfo.com/beta/hw64_547_3109.zip instead of v5.47-3105

Make sure you on this Prime95 with Ryzen support as well.

If you did not before first test CPU OC, do that, then add higher RAM to mix.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I was wondering about that too. Whether you can use P-States to get lower clocks/volts while raising BCLK.
> 
> For now, changing VID has stopped people from utilizing lower clocks/volts. Not sure if this is a bug or permanent, but it doesn't matter since we can use offset voltages.
> 
> I also changed my BCLK to exactly 100 because otherwise it uses 99.80 which annoyed me. Setting it to manual 100 gets me 99.98 and I still get to use P-states.


With VID set to 20 I am getting the expected cpu volts of 1.35v plus any offset. Upping the BCLK to even 101 causes it to jump to 1.5v+ (Stock my cpu volts is 1.43 so I am assuming it is going into OC mode disabling the SMT reason for the voltage jump into the 1.5v range but then that is ignoring the Pstate0 setting as well).

LOL, I too get bugged by the 99.8mhz BCLK and set it to 100mhz manually which luckily does set it to 100mhz.

So it looks like changing the BCLK is not an option now with PState0 overclocking. I guess we will see if that will change with the new Microcode. Also I hope the default voltage for my cpu is much less then the 1.43v. I had it to 3.8ghz on 3.6v and probably could have gone lower, why would it be set so high to begin with? Plus add on any motherboard discrepancy of cpu voltage which I am planning on checking tomorrow.


----------



## Ubardog

@xXx1990
Clear CMOS then try just DOCP standard I have Same memory as you and this boots 3200 for me

Edit Just tryed to F10 and Enter to Save Bios.... I mean post...... Lmao


----------



## hughjazz44

Info for people:

I'm using Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 8GB x 2 at rated speed. Has Hynix chips. At stock BIOS settings was getting memory errors. They'd usually pop up within 20 mins during MemTest runs. I manually set SOC voltage to an even 1.0V and haven't had a memory error in over an hour.


----------



## gupsterg

What was SOC at bios defaults? Cheers.

BTW +rep for your experience share







.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> What was SOC at bios defaults? Cheers.
> 
> BTW +rep for your experience share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm not sure. When I started using my DMM I had a + offset of 2 ticks and it was 0.960V. I was running a stability test then and everything seemed ok, but I wanted some insurance, so I upped the voltage some more. I figured 1.0V was a nice number, and it's well below the 1.2V limit that Elmor imposed.

On a side note, when I set 1.0V in the BIOS, the check point on the motherboard shows 1.0V on my DMM, so the setting is accurate, even though the BIOS reports a different number (I can't remember if it was high or low).


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Info for people:
> 
> I'm using Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 8GB x 2 at rated speed. Has Hynix chips. At stock BIOS settings was getting memory errors. They'd usually pop up within 20 mins during MemTest runs. I manually set SOC voltage to an even 1.0V and haven't had a memory error in over an hour.


Have you changed anything else? Bclk, timings, etc etc? I have the same exact kit, tried 3200mhz with auto soc but got stuck with a code 15. Running it now at 2666 but would love to get 3200.

I think dram voltage and boot voltage should be at 1.35 or so, timings set manually just not sure about the rest.

Getting 3200mhz without touching bclk would be nice, then i can set my multi to 38 and 1.20-1.25v.


----------



## TwoBeers

For all the Overclockers here, I just did some testing and came to the following result:


[email protected] + SMT on -> stable
[email protected] + SMT off -> stable
[email protected] + SMT off -> stable
So with SMT off you win at least 100MHz, but I don't think it's worth it, because more traffic has to go through the CCX (if the application is using all 8 Threads).

I'm using the Wraith Spire of my 1700 and I can see that there is no Problem in cooling it (it stays at max 72°C), but you need a lot more VCore to achieve higher frequencies.

I think the Ryzen is made for 1.3xV and that's why there is 1700X and 1800X, cause they can take a few more MHz at the same voltage.

My specs:

AMD Ryzen 7 1700
G.Skill RipJaws V F4-3200C14D-16GVK @ 2933MHz
All in all, a [email protected] with 1.3xV is the sweet spot (performance and consumption wise).


----------



## dook43

Trying for PState0 overclocking. I entered some combination ending up at 3950MHZ according to the guides here. Believe it was 9C / 8.

RealBench now only loads the cores at 70-75% and the speed only gets to 2950MHZ according to Task Manager and HWInfo64, despite the maximum speed reading correctly.

Anything else I need to tweak?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> For all the Overclockers here, I just did some testing and came to the following result:
> 
> 
> [email protected] + SMT on -> stable
> [email protected] + SMT off -> stable
> [email protected] + SMT off -> stable
> So with SMT off you win at least 100MHz, but I don't think it's worth it, because more traffic has to go through the CCX (if the application is using all 8 Threads).
> 
> I'm using the Wraith Spire of my 1700 and I can see that there is no Problem in cooling it (it stays at max 72°C), but you need a lot more VCore to achieve higher frequencies.
> 
> I think the Ryzen is made for 1.3xV and that's why there is 1700X and 1800X, cause they can take a few more MHz at the same voltage.
> 
> My specs:
> 
> AMD Ryzen 7 1700
> G.Skill RipJaws V F4-3200C14D-16GVK @ 2933MHz
> All in all, a [email protected] with 1.3xV is the sweet spot (performance and consumption wise).


I love how the 1700x i got can do 3.8 stable at 1.245v if not even lower.


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I love how the 1700x i got can do 3.8 stable at 1.245v if not even lower.


But you paid a few more bucks for the CPU + cooler.









Anyway, you get what you're paying for.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Have you changed anything else? Bclk, timings, etc etc? I have the same exact kit, tried 3200mhz with auto soc but got stuck with a code 15. Running it now at 2666 but would love to get 3200.
> 
> I think dram voltage and boot voltage should be at 1.35 or so, timings set manually just not sure about the rest.
> 
> Getting 3200mhz without touching bclk would be nice, then i can set my multi to 38 and 1.20-1.25v.


I did nothing. BIOS 1001, D.O.C.P. Standard, and away I went. I booted and ran Windows, but memory tests showed errors, so I upped the SOC voltage and I seem to be ok now.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> But you paid a few more bucks for the CPU + cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, you get what you're paying for.


Didn't pay anything for a cooler my loop has been the same for the past year lol. I did pay a bit more yea but wasnt much more then a 1700 is here. Got it with 7% off too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> I did nothing. BIOS 1001, D.O.C.P. Standard, and away I went. I booted and ran Windows, but memory tests showed errors, so I upped the SOC voltage and I seem to be ok now.


Ill have to try that then, all i did was change dram voltage, timings and speed and got stuck on 15. I think docp standard changes your bclk though but not sure. ill give it a shot tomorrow would be nice to run 3200 ram at its rated speed.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Didn't pay anything for a cooler my loop has been the same for the past year lol. I did pay a bit more yea but wasnt much more then a 1700 is here. Got it with 7% off too.
> Ill have to try that then, all i did was change dram voltage, timings and speed and got stuck on 15. I think docp standard changes your bclk though but not sure. ill give it a shot tomorrow would be nice to run 3200 ram at its rated speed.


D.O.C.P. Standard sets BCLK to 100, which is the norm, so it's all good. If you use D.O.C.P. Standard it'll set all your timings and volts, and whatnot. I didn't manually set anything for the RAM.


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Didn't pay anything for a cooler my loop has been the same for the past year lol. I did pay a bit more yea but wasnt much more then a 1700 is here. Got it with 7% off too.


Yeah, of course, if you can use your old cooler you safe this, but just for the sake of it, I open a little calculation:
[email protected]@1.36V=0.1kW/h
[email protected]@1.245V=0.09kW/h

So if you run it at 24/7 (full power, which is quite unlikely) and you pay 20c per kW/h, you have with a
-1700: $175.2 (costs $350)
-1700X: $157.68 (costs $400)

After 2.5 years you reach breakeven, but only if you run it 24/7. If you only run it 4h a day, it takes 15 years.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MindBlank*
> 
> Like I said there, I was skeptical at first, but then I thought that maybe the benchmark output would be more in-depth and we could gather some data.


So I got back at that dude by running the test and throwing his statements off. My CPU scored 260, which puts it above the 6900k and tied with 2 x E5 2450. I'm not even clocked that high, just 3.8 on my 1700x.


----------



## biohaufen

Wow, to be honest..... I'm really angry right now.
I had my Voltage on Auto to do some tests with the stock frequency and I just got an overvoltage warning....
I looked it up in my UEFI an it showed 1.722V while having a temperature of about 68°C.
What is this ****?
I never used any OC tools for Windows and only did change my BCLK to 105, so that my memory is running with 2800 MHz. Sorry, but these are things that are not allowed to happen. I am well aware that Auto Voltage settings are always a bit fishy, but still.... 1.7V? That's crazy.









Hopes are good that my R7 1700 is still well alive, but wow.... -.-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> Just had an overvolting error on this board. Put 1.2250v in to vcore and saved. Pre-bios screen flashed up red with over volt error. Bios showed v core at 1.7v


Found this...
Seems like I were not the only one with this issue.


----------



## OSIRISX

Thank god for this thread, I got an auto notification that Newegg had stock, ordered right in the middle of Walmart with my phone and then canceled my preorder with Amazon. Thanks to this thread I know my ram should work, what to watch for, and emailed EK about getting the correct rubber gasket for the back plate. Thanks everyone!







:thumb:


----------



## tomomosius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomomosius*
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is really hot for some reason and that voltage also seems really high
> Could someone help?


so could anyone help me?


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomomosius*
> 
> so could anyone help me?


That all looks pretty normal to me.

Don't trust the monitoring software. It's NOT accurate.


----------



## Nekronata

Soo, new CPU and new Board (3rd one). Ram seems to work with 3002 MHz (G.Skill Trident Z 4x16 GB) @ 14-14-14-14-34-1T







(Quick test with 45 min Prime95)


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biohaufen*
> 
> Wow, to be honest..... I'm really angry right now.
> I had my Voltage on Auto to do some tests with the stock frequency and I just got an overvoltage warning....
> I looked it up in my UEFI an it showed 1.722V while having a temperature of about 68°C.
> What is this ****?
> I never used any OC tools for Windows and only did change my BCLK to 105, so that my memory is running with 2800 MHz. Sorry, but these are things that are not allowed to happen. I am well aware that Auto Voltage settings are always a bit fishy, but still.... 1.7V? That's crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes are good that my R7 1700 is still well alive, but wow.... -.-
> Found this...
> Seems like I were not the only one with this issue.


I am too wary of the Auto volts, I've seen mine go up into the 1.5v range out of the blue. Offset volts and manual volts seem to be rather consistent.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> Just had an overvolting error on this board. Put 1.2250v in to vcore and saved. Pre-bios screen flashed up red with over volt error. Bios showed v core at 1.7v


We have a few fixes for irregularities in voltage control coming.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> Hey El I haven't tried the Win software in awhile, but on the BIOS side I keep getting a hard floor of 60% every time I try to manually set my case fans (1,2, and 3) to a lower duty cycle. They *should* be able to spin at 30% power (and the qfan analysis in BIOS confirms this), but if I try anything under 60 I get an "invalid input range" error.


You need to manually select PWM Mode to have a lower limit of 20%.. In DC Mode the lower limit is 60%. There's an issue right now with CHAFAN2+3 which is not detecting the fan type correctly (Auto setting).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MindBlank*
> 
> *@elmor and @[email protected]
> *
> Guys, I really need some input on an issue I'm having - please take the time to read this; I know it's a little long-winded, but bare with me:
> 
> I'm having issues with Premier Pro on my 1700X and C6H and importing video files. I normally import around 20-30GB of 4K video files, which is around 30-80 files. The problem is that when loading previews/conforming RAM usage shoots up very fast (10-15s) to 13.8-14.3 GB (I have 16GB of G.SKILL TridentZ 3600MHz which I run at 3200MHz CL14) and then the app gives errors or crashes or out of memory messages - I can't do any editing whatsoever.
> 
> So why am I contacting you guys? Well, I've slowly eliminated almost all variables and I'm left with the motherboard.
> 
> - In contrast, my 7700K on the Strix Z270F Gaming motherboard goes to around 11-12GB just as fast, but then the RAM drops to 2-3GB and starts climbing slowly back up again. The same files, the same Premier Pro - the SAME RAM - meaning the exact same sticks, so it's not the RAM.
> - I tried so far with the latest PP version (11.0.2) and 11.0.1 and 11.0.0, and it behaves the same.
> - I did a fresh Windows 10 install (up to date, every time) and it does the same.
> - I switched to Windows 7 and it behaves the exact same.
> - I tried with GPU accelerated Mercury Engine CUDA (GTX 1070) and OpenGL (RX 480 8GB) as well as software Mercury Engine and it's the same.
> - I reverted everything to bone stock - 1700X stock and 2133MHz - the same.
> - I tried running off of other SSDs and it doesn't matter. I placed all cache files on the same drive as the project and source files with no luck getting it to work.
> - Meanwhile, a user here is reporting working with 50GB 4K files on 16GB RAM and a Ryzen CPU with no issues. Not sure if he's using the C6H or the X370 Prime.
> 
> So the question is - could this be a motherboard issues? Either specific to C6H or specific to MY C6H? I really need some help with this - no one knows what's going on... THANKS!


Probably because you have more cores now and the software utilizes more RAM because of it. You can test this theory by downcoring to 4 cores.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> What Sense MI settings do I need to make temps in monitoring as 0902? I have R7 1700.
> 
> Cheers.


Defaults on 0902 are Sense MI skew = Enabled and Sense MI offset = 283.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomomosius*
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is really hot for some reason and that voltage also seems really high
> Could someone help?


It has 38deg.cels so it's Fine







(-20deg)


----------



## kenshinzero

Hey Elmor,

Just quickly i went from unboxing straight to bios 1001.

are the temps that show in bios and Ryzen master correct for the 1700x or do they still have the 20c offset? that need to account for.

And of course any new bios with the supposed new microcode this week?


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biohaufen*
> 
> Wow, to be honest..... I'm really angry right now.
> I had my Voltage on Auto to do some tests with the stock frequency and I just got an overvoltage warning....
> I looked it up in my UEFI an it showed 1.722V while having a temperature of about 68°C.
> What is this ****?
> I never used any OC tools for Windows and only did change my BCLK to 105, so that my memory is running with 2800 MHz. Sorry, but these are things that are not allowed to happen. I am well aware that Auto Voltage settings are always a bit fishy, but still.... 1.7V? That's crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes are good that my R7 1700 is still well alive, but wow.... -.-
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> Just had an overvolting error on this board. Put 1.2250v in to vcore and saved. Pre-bios screen flashed up red with over volt error. Bios showed v core at 1.7v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this...
> Seems like I were not the only one with this issue.
Click to expand...

You need to use load line calibration to manage how much the auto voltage jumps up and down.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drzoidberg33*
> 
> Started having stability issues with my 3200Mhz settings, as others have stated Windows just bombs out randomly. Last night I played like 4 hours of Battlefront straight and everything was stable. This morning it's restarted 3 times just trying to set up my email :/ Gone back to 2666Mhz for now.


I too have had issues with Windows dumping itself on 3200 memory clocks. Will run for 8-16 hours full load on distributed computing and then I will find the computer on the login screen. The mini-dump always pointed at memory management issues. So I backed the memory down to 2933 and it seems to like it and is stable so far after a day and half on full load @ 3800 Mhz of distributed computing tasks. The system would pass Prime95 and OCCT stress tests fine at 3200. But making the system do real work is the best stress test in my opinion.


----------



## tomomosius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> It has 38deg.cels so it's Fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (-20deg)


the bios is 1001 sense is turned off and i have a kraken x61


----------



## Purple Hayz

Took more voltage readings today and got even more bad news. I can now state with high confidence that the software vcore readings not only seem to be wrong, but the bias is A) systematic and B) proportionate to CPU package power and/or voltage

All readings are taken on my 1800x @4.0GHz DDR3200. As a refresher, yesterday I measured this:

V-core setpoint: +.043 offset
LLC: auto (none?)
HWinFO64 vcore: 1.352
Actual Voltage on DMM (Fluke 73-III): 1.41
Load: Prime95 large FFT drawing ~115 watts
Bias: -.6

Today I took several additional measurements:

V-core setpoint: +.024 offset
LLC: 3
HWinFO64 vcore: 1.373
Actual Voltage on DMM: 1.441
Load: Prime95 blend drawing ~125 watts
Bias: ~-.7

V-core setpoint: +.006 offset
LLC: 3
HWinFO64 vcore: 1.352
Actual Voltage on DMM: 1.424
Load: Prime95 small FFT drawing ~144 watts
Bias: -.7

V-core setpoint: +.012 offset
LLC: 3
HWinFO64 vcore: 1.352
Actual Voltage on DMM: 1.404
Load: Prime95 large FFT drawing ~113 watts
Bias: -.5

At this point, I'd be really hard pressed to trust any software readings of the voltage flowing through the CPU. They're underreporting the vcore by anywhere from 50 to 70 mv, and that's way too risky to mess around with. Notably, LLC does not seem to be the culprit here. Anyone pushing 1.45 vcore in software is already wading into "death voltage" territory. Even guys in relatively "safe" ranges like 1.38 to 1.42 could be exceeding AMD's recommended 1.45 threshold without even knowing it (depending on load conditions).

Can anyone else confirm this pattern? Specifically, that the gap b/w software vcore and DMM readings grows with the amount of power drawn by the CPU?


----------



## ShiftyJ

Just finished my build yesterday, currently using the Wraith Spire until I get my hands on a bracket.

I was able to go straight to 3200 at 1.35v with Corsair LED 16GB 3200. My 1700 is currently running completely stable at 3.8ghz, 1.285v manual. I was able to get 3.9ghz at 1.3v but was unstable when benchmarking.

The only issue I'm having atm is my boot times. Its taking almost 20 seconds for my monitor, mouse and keyboard to turn on and get to the ROG screen, after that windows boots fairly quickly. But it should be nowhere near this slow considering I have windows installed on a Samsung 960 Evo 500gb. Also not hearing a beep when booting. Any help please @majestynl @elmor?


----------



## Dazog

So...

Running bios 1001

Windows 10 build 15063

1700 with F4-3200C14D-32GTZKW (2 x 16 gig Samsung Die)

2666 mhz on ram so far.

3.9 with 1.38 voltage for now.



http://valid.x86.fr/f82uvk


----------



## huyee

So after hours of killing myself over the RAM being not stable, I finally realized that 2 of my sticks (same kit) could be defective. Neither of them can run HCI memtest without throwing a fist. Luckily they are still in RMA period. I'm gonna throw them into the x99 system and see if anything changes, or else I'll do an RMA tomorrow


----------



## Mumak

Users of C6H and PRIME X370 will get another bonus in the next build of HWiNFO - CPU current and power measurement via on-board circuitry








This might give more reliable numbers since the CPU own power measurement doesn't seem to work well sometimes...


----------



## Y0shi

@elmor & @[email protected]

Please excuse taking over this thread (again) for questions about PRIME X370-PRO. There's a BIOS build 0505 in the wild, could you tell what's the difference between this and 0504? Both have the same compile date but something has to be different. Thank you in advance


----------



## huyee

@majestynl
Do you mind walk me through the P0 state oc setting? For my 1700, I currently have them at 98 8 20 (3800 and 1.35v + offset). For some reason the clock is stuck at 2700 MHz in windows, even though it is correctly read at 3800 in bios and in window task manager.


----------



## Lofidelity

Is that a good result?


----------



## shalafi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @shalafi
> 
> Use this version:- www.hwinfo.com/beta/hw64_547_3109.zip instead of v5.47-3105
> 
> Make sure you on this Prime95 with Ryzen support as well.
> 
> If you did not before first test CPU OC, do that, then add higher RAM to mix.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Bump your vcore..(more offset in your case)
> 
> Hit tree times + key, and work backwards if stable..
> 
> Edit: what Ram sticks are u using? Are those factory timings ? Looking a bit weird if you have gskills


Thank you both, updated to the most recent hwinfo and prime builds. My mem is G.Skill F4-3000C14D-16GTZ. Bumped up vcore to 1.286, set memory back to Auto again (JEDEC 2133 @ 15T). Still no go ..

There is a strange temp reading in HWinfo though - after a few minutes of benching all temps stabilise at some number, except for one - "Temperature 6" under the ASUS CROSSHAIR heading. I just observed this one get up to 89 during the Prime Blend test and shortly thereafter the rig blackscreened again. Do we know what are the Temperature 3/4/5/6 readings?


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lofidelity*
> 
> "
> 
> Is that a good result?


The memory looks good at 3200. But you can overclock more. Try to get to 3.9 or 4G on your CPU.


----------



## fanboynz

Anyone has issues with HDD priorities not working, or sometimes certain HDD's not showing up in the bios?


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Users of C6H and PRIME X370 will get another bonus in the next build of HWiNFO - CPU current and power measurement via on-board circuitry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This might give more reliable numbers since the CPU own power measurement doesn't seem to work well sometimes...


Thank you Sir!


----------



## MacClipper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fanboynz*
> 
> Anyone has issues with HDD priorities not working, or sometimes certain HDD's not showing up in the bios?


Issues similar to this with regards to BIOS support for certain SSDs and their DevSleep feature were raised earlier - no replies so far, unfortunately.

Any comments please, Elmor?


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shalafi*
> 
> Thank you both, updated to the most recent hwinfo and prime builds. My mem is G.Skill F4-3000C14D-16GTZ. Bumped up vcore to 1.286, set memory back to Auto again (JEDEC 2133 @ 15T). Still no go ..
> 
> There is a strange temp reading in HWinfo though - after a few minutes of benching all temps stabilise at some number, except for one - "Temperature 6" under the ASUS CROSSHAIR heading. I just observed this one get up to 89 during the Prime Blend test and shortly thereafter the rig blackscreened again. Do we know what are the Temperature 3/4/5/6 readings?


Temperature 3-6 are unknown general sensor inputs, which are not reported by ASUS, so we don't know their true meaning. Sometimes such inputs might not be connected at all, but in such case they would provide values out of range or static. So I'm afraid, only ASUS knows exactly what they mean, but I'll try to check with them.


----------



## Lofidelity

Can anyone explain in short the difference between clocking the ram with BCLK and by divisor?
My sticks will make 3333 (1666 / 3:40) with a BCLK of 125 but won't boot when set to 3200(BCLK 100Mhz) in Bios... I don't get it.

Is there a chance to get them to boot w/o raising the BCLK? And which component would be the reason for that? CPU, MB, Ram?


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shalafi*
> 
> Thank you both, updated to the most recent hwinfo and prime builds. My mem is G.Skill F4-3000C14D-16GTZ. Bumped up vcore to 1.286, set memory back to Auto again (JEDEC 2133 @ 15T). Still no go ..
> 
> There is a strange temp reading in HWinfo though - after a few minutes of benching all temps stabilise at some number, except for one - "Temperature 6" under the ASUS CROSSHAIR heading. I just observed this one get up to 89 during the Prime Blend test and shortly thereafter the rig blackscreened again. Do we know what are the Temperature 3/4/5/6 readings?


I checked again and according to some dumps of systems with earlier BIOS versions it seems that Temp3-6 are not utilized.
But it's possible that a later BIOS has modified Temp6 connection. Which BIOS version are you using? Can you please attach a HWiNFO Debug File made using the latest build: www.hwinfo.com/beta/hw64_547_3111.zip

For anyone else, this build should also show the new CPU Current/Power values under the ASUS EC sensor.


----------



## -Gifted-

I'm thoroughly confused with ryzen temp monitoring... reading most of this thread it seems different for everyone.

Can someone more knowledgeable than me comment.

I've moved from the skylake platform. I have a full 360mm rad with 6 fans in push pull. I have a high ambient temp here in Cape Town, but skylake idle was about 25oC - 30oC (in winter it was more like 18oc - 25oc). And this was with a 4.7ghz overclock!

My 1800X (completely stock) idle temps jump all over the place but seems to be at least 45oC - 50oC and jumping upto 60oC in bios. as a results its a complete pain setting fans as they are annoyingly loud and constantly changing.

I'm not worried about overclocking at the moment as I don't need more power tbh. I just want a nice quiet system (reason why I did a custom loop in the first place)

I have just set a -0.075 offset on the vcore and skew of 272 and its settled a little. Ryzen master now showing a pretty solid 45oC at idle.

If I stress the CPU in CPUZ it only ever get to about 55oC though under full load, so not much change.

My actual water temp on the loop though is no higher than it used to be on sky lake so still don't think that's accurate.

is it actually true that the 1800X is simply a case of -20oC? as that still doesn't seem right... probably too low then.

P.s - my whole custom loop is only for CPU. Gpu is currently on air. So I have a best case scenario for cooling, good ek pump, thick 360 rad and push pull fans with minimum set as 40%


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> You need to use load line calibration to manage how much the auto voltage jumps up and down.


What the user is reporting is a bug and not related to LLC.


----------



## shalafi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> I checked again and according to some dumps of systems with earlier BIOS versions it seems that Temp3-6 are not utilized.
> But it's possible that a later BIOS has modified Temp6 connection. Which BIOS version are you using? Can you please attach a HWiNFO Debug File made using the latest build: www.hwinfo.com/beta/hw64_547_3111.zip
> 
> For anyone else, this build should also show the new CPU Current/Power values under the ASUS EC sensor.


Thanks for your help, I'll do that as soon as I get home from work. BIOS 1001. I may be grasping at straws with the temp6 here, just stumbled on AM4 B350/X370 black screen crash thread and I may be in the same bin with those guys (980Ti here), I'll try DDU and fresh drivers.


----------



## Badeanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Gifted-*
> 
> I'm thoroughly confused with ryzen temp monitoring... reading most of this thread it seems different for everyone.
> 
> Can someone more knowledgeable than me comment.
> 
> I've moved from the skylake platform. I have a full 360mm rad with 6 fans in push pull. I have a high ambient temp here in Cape Town, but skylake idle was about 25oC - 30oC (in winter it was more like 18oc - 25oc). And this was with a 4.7ghz overclock!
> 
> My 1800X (completely stock) idle temps jump all over the place but seems to be at least 45oC - 50oC and jumping upto 60oC in bios. as a results its a complete pain setting fans as they are annoyingly loud and constantly changing.
> 
> I'm not worried about overclocking at the moment as I don't need more power tbh. I just want a nice quiet system (reason why I did a custom loop in the first place)
> 
> I have just set a -0.075 offset on the vcore and skew of 272 and its settled a little. Ryzen master now showing a pretty solid 45oC at idle.
> 
> My actual water temp on the loop though is no higher than it used to be on sky lake so still don't think that's accurate.
> 
> is it actually true that the 1800X is simply a case of -20oC? as that still doesn't seem right... probably too low then.


I'm also very confused with my 1800x. The newest BIOS is said to fix the temp problems, but it's still the same after updating.

Idle does seem to high indeed. In bios on default i'm around 45oC with nzxt kraken x62 (280mm AIO). Full load in Windows is 55-60oC.


----------



## drzoidberg33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Gifted-*
> 
> I'm thoroughly confused with ryzen temp monitoring... reading most of this thread it seems different for everyone.
> 
> Can someone more knowledgeable than me comment.
> 
> I've moved from the skylake platform. I have a full 360mm rad with 6 fans in push pull. I have a high ambient temp here in Cape Town, but skylake idle was about 25oC - 30oC (in winter it was more like 18oc - 25oc). And this was with a 4.7ghz overclock!
> 
> My 1800X (completely stock) idle temps jump all over the place but seems to be at least 45oC - 50oC and jumping upto 60oC in bios. as a results its a complete pain setting fans as they are annoyingly loud and constantly changing.
> 
> I'm not worried about overclocking at the moment as I don't need more power tbh. I just want a nice quiet system (reason why I did a custom loop in the first place)
> 
> I have just set a -0.075 offset on the vcore and skew of 272 and its settled a little. Ryzen master now showing a pretty solid 45oC at idle.
> 
> If I stress the CPU in CPUZ it only ever get to about 55oC though under full load, so not much change.
> 
> My actual water temp on the loop though is no higher than it used to be on sky lake so still don't think that's accurate.
> 
> is it actually true that the 1800X is simply a case of -20oC? as that still doesn't seem right... probably too low then.
> 
> P.s - my whole custom loop is only for CPU. Gpu is currently on air. So I have a best case scenario for cooling, good ek pump, thick 360 rad and push pull fans with minimum set as 40%


Temperature monitoring currently is a guessing game, I also have no clue at what temps my 1700 is running. Today all monitoring apps (including Ryzen Master) are reporting CPU temps below ambient which is obviously not right. Yesterday it was reporting temps that looked kind of accurate so I have no idea what's going on here.

I also had the same issue with the fans on my AIO constantly changing, so for the mean time I've set up a custom fan curve based off the the AIO temp.

And yes, it's currently pretty toasty here in Cape Town


----------



## lordzed83

One thing i get puzzled about in here is . Everyone claiming that they got 4ghz stable cause then can pass CB and post scores









For me Stable is 4 passes of Maximum setting on Intel burn test. That is STABLE









Sure i can pass CB at 4060 at 1.417 but once u put realbench/ibt for 1 hour run that gonna give an application error ( Not code 8 ). And i would not call that stable more like Benchable...

BTW Looks like 1.11 on offset mode is full on stable gotta torture 1.09 and see how that goes.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure. When I started using my DMM I had a + offset of 2 ticks and it was 0.960V. I was running a stability test then and everything seemed ok, but I wanted some insurance, so I upped the voltage some more. I figured 1.0V was a nice number, and it's well below the 1.2V limit that Elmor imposed.
> 
> On a side note, when I set 1.0V in the BIOS, the check point on the motherboard shows 1.0V on my DMM, so the setting is accurate, even though the BIOS reports a different number (I can't remember if it was high or low).


+rep for info share







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> For all the Overclockers here, I just did some testing and came to the following result:
> 
> 
> [email protected] + SMT on -> stable
> [email protected] + SMT off -> stable
> [email protected] + SMT off -> stable
> So with SMT off you win at least 100MHz, but I don't think it's worth it, because more traffic has to go through the CCX (if the application is using all 8 Threads).
> 
> I'm using the Wraith Spire of my 1700 and I can see that there is no Problem in cooling it (it stays at max 72°C), but you need a lot more VCore to achieve higher frequencies.
> 
> I think the Ryzen is made for 1.3xV and that's why there is 1700X and 1800X, cause they can take a few more MHz at the same voltage.
> 
> My specs:
> 
> AMD Ryzen 7 1700
> G.Skill RipJaws V F4-3200C14D-16GVK @ 2933MHz
> All in all, a [email protected] with 1.3xV is the sweet spot (performance and consumption wise).


+rep for info share







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I love how the 1700x i got can do 3.8 stable at 1.245v if not even lower.


Not getting into how you stability test OC, etc







. Just curious a) what you do to be happy for stabilty? b) that OC on the past owned G5 or the C6H?

Thanks mate







.

@Purple Hayz

+rep for DMM data







.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> @elmor@[email protected]
> 
> Earlier in thread I posted this:-
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *So screenie from earlier.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Everything the same except Sense MI Skew [Auto] > [Disabled].*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So 0902 was giving me what I expected on temps. Due to not getting 3.8GHz/2400MHz stable, all info in this post.
> 
> I thought I'd give 1001 a whirl. So loaded bios defaults on 0902, reboot, go to UEFI and load EZ update and flash 1001. Successful flash, reboot, load bios defaults :-
> 
> 
> 
> Bios defaults with Sense MI Skew disabled:-
> 
> 
> 
> What Sense MI settings do I need to make temps in monitoring as 0902? I have R7 1700.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going back to 0902, at least I just go Sense MI Skew: [Disabled] and temps idle/loaded seem right to me, without changing Sense MI offset: [Auto].
> 
> 1001 is borked for temps for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The most dull 30min+ of bios tweaking for me ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I tried Sense MI Skew: [Auto] [Enabled] [Disabled] with Sense MI offset: [Auto]
> 
> Then I tried Sense MI Skew: [Enabled] with increments from 220 all the way to 288, 288 got me idle of 10°C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in a room with 22°C _and_ I'm on air cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> @SpecChum
> 
> Cheers for validation, will add tomorrow with about 3 other members info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> +rep for T Offset info, but it was more wasted time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: T Offset Y-Cruncher Load data
> 
> 
> 
> If I use 73 this is what happens:-
> 
> 
> 
> Lower settings to me don't seem to make much difference between tCTL & CPU.
> 
> T Offset: [Auto] (all other settings UEFI defaults)
> 
> 
> 
> T Offset: [33] (all other settings UEFI defaults)
> 
> 
> 
> T Offset: [23] (all other settings UEFI defaults)
> 
> 
> 
> Just for compare UEFI 0902, all defaults, except Sense MI Skew: [Disabled]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna sink a beer and then ZZZzzz, what a boring fruitless day with Ryzen ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Defaults on 0902 are Sense MI skew = Enabled and Sense MI offset = 283.
Click to expand...

I didn't try 283, but did try quite a few setups and 280 / 288. All my meddling screenies are in this zip, nothing but UEFI defaults on 1001 and Sense MI Skew on it's own changed or T Offset.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6ybetYJ0wwMS3BPUmJvOWNfbWs/view?usp=sharing

Just to share so a future release of UEFI is better, I aprreciate there are other aspects of UEFI bugs that will take precedent







. I've gone back to 0902 as other than getting my OC stable in my kinda testing (48 loops x264/ 4-6hrs Y-Crunch / multiple [email protected] runs 12hrs+) I've had no issues on it







.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

4 GHz stable finally (1 hour of RealBench, 1 clean compile of Lineage OS) with some notes.

VCore - 1.40625
LLC Level 3

Actual VCore under load measured with DMM by test:

*RealBench:*

Peak of 1.471 volts
Average of 1.455-1.460 volts

*Compiling Lineage OS:*

Peak of 1.455 volts
Average of 1.427-1.438

Temperatures I'd take with a grain of salt, EK XE 360mm radiator, EK Supremacy Evo, load temps peaked at around 63-64C

*Load depending, with LLC level 3, you can see voltage swings of 64+ millivolts under load, rapidly approaching suicide run voltages.*


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fanboynz*
> 
> Anyone has issues with HDD priorities not working, or sometimes certain HDD's not showing up in the bios?


Yeah, happened a couple of times to my NVME boot drive. I took it out and re-seated it the second time but the first time just rebooting made it appear in bios/uefi. All the other three SATA drives have been fine though.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> +rep for info share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> +rep for info share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Not getting into how you stability test OC, etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just curious a) what you do to be happy for stabilty? b) that OC on the past owned G5 or the C6H?
> 
> Thanks mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @Purple Hayz
> 
> +rep for DMM data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


15mins of real bench for base stability then a few cinebench runs one right after the other then game all day. Was on the g5. About to try docp standard to get my ram to 3200 on the ch6


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huyee*
> 
> @majestynl
> Do you mind walk me through the P0 state oc setting? For my 1700, I currently have them at 98 8 20 (3800 and 1.35v + offset). For some reason the clock is stuck at 2700 MHz in windows, even though it is correctly read at 3800 in bios and in window task manager.


Those are not the right settings for your 1700. I believe you need 3A as VID. That's causing your CPU runs on 2700mhz. I reported this many times in this thread


----------



## Ubardog

98
8
3A <

Is correct for 1700


----------



## bashru

f9-0d error with corsair lpx 3200mhz 16gb modules(hynix) with almost ANY bclk xept 100 on any ram clock(2133, 2400,2666 etc).
anyone?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 4 GHz stable finally (1 hour of RealBench, 1 clean compile of Lineage OS) with some notes.
> 
> VCore - 1.40625
> LLC Level 3
> 
> Actual VCore under load measured with DMM by test:
> 
> *RealBench:*
> 
> Peak of 1.471 volts
> Average of 1.455-1.460 volts
> 
> *Compiling Lineage OS:*
> 
> Peak of 1.455 volts
> Average of 1.427-1.438
> 
> Temperatures I'd take with a grain of salt, EK XE 360mm radiator, EK Supremacy Evo, load temps peaked at around 63-64C
> 
> *Load depending, with LLC level 3, you can see voltage swings of 64+ millivolts under load, rapidly approaching suicide run voltages.*


+rep, great testing share, many thanks







.

@bluej511

Thank you and +rep for clarification







.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bashru*
> 
> f9-0d error with corsair lpx 3200mhz 16gb modules(hynix) with almost ANY bclk xept 100 on any ram clock(2133, 2400,2666 etc).
> anyone?


Reset CMOS and try again. I got a 0d after a bios update and 0d and 15 after trying to set my ram manually. Im using dcop standard and it booted right into the bios and windows at 3200mhz. Measured voltage for DRAM and its at 1.359 or something at the measure points. HWinfo64 shows 1.33 so it is .020mv off which isnt too bad.

Once im dialed in to what i want and stable i measure and only measure using a dmm. Its a pita with hard corsair cables that are right over the pinouts so should tell you something that its all i used to measure lol.


----------



## lordzed83

Would be fantastic if we could change Command Rate timing in bios on next one. Flashing Bios back and forth is not thing i enjoy doing. DAT IS IT BRICKED FEELING :/


----------



## bashru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Reset CMOS and try again. I got a 0d after a bios update and 0d and 15 after trying to set my ram manually. Im using dcop standard and it booted right into the bios and windows at 3200mhz. Measured voltage for DRAM and its at 1.359 or something at the measure points. HWinfo64 shows 1.33 so it is .020mv off which isnt too bad.
> 
> Once im dialed in to what i want and stable i measure and only measure using a dmm. Its a pita with hard corsair cables that are right over the pinouts so should tell you something that its all i used to measure lol.


thanks, tried that too, no luck. got f9-0d-8 boot loop with dcop standard, and f9-0d with any other dcop or memory freq\bclk (bclk works fine up to ~105 only)


----------



## SirMacke

Had a lot of problems involving boot loops, 0d, F9, 8 and so on.
Flashed to 1001.
Now the CPU temp is 20-25 degrees C higher than 0902.
Fans running fairly high.
Idle @65c

What the..?


----------



## Nekronata

I am gona leave this here:

5 Hour Prime95 - 4 GHz - 64GB Ram @ 3050 MHz @ 1001 Bios


----------



## bluej511

Booohoooo premature e................... excitement from me haha. I shut off my pc on DOCP standard and upon turning back on was greeted with 15 and 0d. Just does not want to post at docp standard now dunno why. Cleared cmos and tried a couple times and nada. Have it set manually right now to 2666 (its what i had done yesterday before changing to docp)

So maybe it needs to be done manually and then changed idk. Was nice to have 3200mhz for a couple hours haha.


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Booohoooo premature e................... excitement from me haha. I shut off my pc on DOCP standard and upon turning back on was greeted with 15 and 0d. Just does not want to post at docp standard now dunno why. Cleared cmos and tried a couple times and nada. Have it set manually right now to 2666 (its what i had done yesterday before changing to docp)
> 
> So maybe it needs to be done manually and then changed idk. Was nice to have 3200mhz for a couple hours haha.


changed ya VDDSOC at all ? That happened to me so I up'ed it a little 1.111v atm and that solved the cold and warm boot issues .

Did you remeber to Re-set ya Ram Boot Voltage ? i set that 0.01 higher than normal. but thats just me


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Booohoooo premature e................... excitement from me haha. I shut off my pc on DOCP standard and upon turning back on was greeted with 15 and 0d. Just does not want to post at docp standard now dunno why. Cleared cmos and tried a couple times and nada. Have it set manually right now to 2666 (its what i had done yesterday before changing to docp)
> 
> So maybe it needs to be done manually and then changed idk. Was nice to have 3200mhz for a couple hours haha.


I was able to achieve 3200 for about an hour and a half playing Ghost Recon Wildlands. Then it crashed and I had to back down to 2933 to achieve stability. I haven't been able to get 3200 to boot since.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> changed ya VDDSOC at all ? That happened to me so I up'ed it a little 1.111v atm and that solved the cold and warm boot issues .
> 
> Did you remeber to Re-set ya Ram Boot Voltage ? i set that 0.01 higher than normal. but thats just me


I did yea, had it set to 1.10 i believe and did nothing. Set my ram boot to 1.36 did nothing haha.

Its a bit odd that some people with the same exact ram have it working and some dont. My RAM ver. is 5.39 if it matters.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> I was able to achieve 3200 for about an hour and a half playing Ghost Recon Wildlands. Then it crashed and I had to back down to 2933 to achieve stability. I haven't been able to get 3200 to boot since.


I may try 2933 next, better then 2666 and better still then 2133.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I did yea, had it set to 1.10 i believe and did nothing. Set my ram boot to 1.36 did nothing haha.
> 
> Its a bit odd that some people with the same exact ram have it working and some dont. My RAM ver. is 5.39 if it matters.
> I may try 2933 next, better then 2666 and better still then 2133.


To get 2933 stable I have to use 1.37 vdram and 1.37 for boot as well. My SOC is set to 1.20v. Anything less than 1.37 and I lose stability at 2933.


----------



## bluej511

So I'm having a weird issue with my board. If i use both rear output and front case output (audio) and i set the settings to play a feed simultaneously (because if i dont if i switch between speakers and headphones i dont want the volume at 100 in my ears and have to change it haha).

When i turn the PC off it seems to reset and not work. Even if i unplug and plug back in my headset in the front it doesnt work, i have to go into the settings and then mute the rear output then switch back to simultaneous and then it will work, quite annoying having to do it with every boot up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> To get 2933 stable I have to use 1.37 vdram and 1.37 for boot as well. My SOC is set to 1.20v. Anything less than 1.37 and I lose stability at 2933.


Make sure to measure with a DMM, mine was a bit off but not much. 1.35 showed ats a 1.3x i dont remember what.


----------



## tahice

I have 1800x and noctua nh-d15. everything is in stock. no oc. bios is 0902. now the question is, temps in idle min:38 max 45. temps in load min 70 max 75. I applied sense mi: enabled disabled 272 or 283. doesnt matter. same results. And I use hwinfo beta 3111. Just with sense mi disabled and 283 shows me min temp in idle 35. then where is the +20c ofset? :/ Im confused and dont know how my temps are


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I did yea, had it set to 1.10 i believe and did nothing. Set my ram boot to 1.36 did nothing haha.


There are 2 RAM voltages. The one in Extreme Tweaker page apply after AMD "code" run, AMD "code" always 1.2V.

The one in Extreme Tweaker > Digi+ overide the AMD "code", as Asus EC at boot up apply set voltage.

See thread in my sig, section RAM Info, screenie/quote from Elmor on this.


----------



## waltercaorle

nice, with 1001 and docp standard profile i can run 3200mhz 14-14-14-30-1t @1.35v









1700x
tridentz 3600c16 16gb
soc 1.15v


----------



## huyee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Those are not the right settings for your 1700. I believe you need 3A as VID. That's causing your CPU runs on 2700mhz. I reported this many times in this thread


That seem to be the right direction. I apologize for missing it.
Right now running realbench the cpu is stuck at 99% and 3.72Ghz, should I increase VID to 3B and increase offset 1 more tick? It's currently at +0.15, reported vcore in bios is about 1.37v.


----------



## Ubardog

@waltercaorle
2 things
There is a New version of Prime95 out I find the link
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @shalafi
> 
> Use this version:- www.hwinfo.com/beta/hw64_547_3109.zip instead of v5.47-3105
> 
> Make sure you on this Prime95 with Ryzen support as well.
> 
> If you did not before first test CPU OC, do that, then add higher RAM to mix.


2-how long was that test ?


----------



## Ubardog

@huyee

Keep it at 3a and adjust offset

Just to check you have set your windows power performance to high ?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> There are 2 RAM voltages. The one in Extreme Tweaker page apply after AMD "code" run, AMD "code" always 1.2V.
> 
> The one in Extreme Tweaker > Digi+ overide the AMD "code", as Asus EC at boot up apply set voltage.
> 
> See thread in my sig, section RAM Info, screenie/quote from Elmor on this.


Yea i did set it to 1.36 for dram boot up but didn't do much.

Not sure how to get 3200 now lol.


----------



## drzoidberg33

With HWinfo it reports my voltage as 1.55V constantly, I'm assuming this is just wrong? BIOS is set to 1.375V LLC 3 and CPU-Z reports it in that range.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drzoidberg33*
> 
> With HWinfo it reports my voltage as 1.55V constantly, I'm assuming this is just wrong? BIOS is set to 1.375V LLC 3 and CPU-Z reports it in that range.


The 1.55 is the VID, not the Vcore voltage.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drzoidberg33*
> 
> With HWinfo it reports my voltage as 1.55V constantly, I'm assuming this is just wrong? BIOS is set to 1.375V LLC 3 and CPU-Z reports it in that range.


Yeah that's wrong. Use Asus AI Suite if you want to see the right voltage. The guys over at HWiNFO are working on it though.


----------



## drzoidberg33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> The 1.55 is the VID, not the Vcore voltage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Yeah that's wrong. Use Asus AI Suite if you want to see the right voltage. The guys over at HWiNFO are working on it though.


Ah thanks!

EDIT: AISuite makes my Windows boot take forever, so I removed it.


----------



## gupsterg

@bluej511

Ahh, sorry read it not work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drzoidberg33*
> 
> With HWinfo it reports my voltage as 1.55V constantly, I'm assuming this is just wrong? BIOS is set to 1.375V LLC 3 and CPU-Z reports it in that range.


I'm on Win 7, no idea if you on Win 10 or it different to my experience on HWiNFO.

I have to wait ~90 sec after OS load to launch HWiNFO otherwise data can me wrong (ie sensors stuck, 1.55V, etc).

Also depends how my OC is setup in ROM, as to if I get "stuck 1.55V".

Besides those things the issue is not with HWiNFO, it is SMU FW for CPU has "quirk", Martin Malik posted about it. Soon as AMD release new some of these issues will go.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drzoidberg33*
> 
> Ah thanks!
> 
> EDIT: AISuite makes my Windows boot take forever, so I removed it.


Just set it up to not launch on Windows Start. But yeah, it will report correctly.


----------



## waltercaorle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> @waltercaorle
> 2 things
> There is a New version of Prime95 out I find the link
> 2-how long was that test ?


i try new version of p95
30min blend test


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Okey...

I am getting Dram error and 0d..

Tried removing battery and to cmos reset. Still the same..

Any ideas?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Okey...
> 
> I am getting Dram error and 0d..
> 
> Tried removing battery and to cmos reset. Still the same..
> 
> Any ideas?


Its worked for me when ive done it. Leave the system plugged in and psu on and hit the reset on the back of the mobo by the USBs.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Its worked for me when ive done it. Leave the system plugged in and psu on and hit the reset on the back of the mobo by the USBs.


Thanks! Will try it now!









EDIT: Worked, +rep


----------



## mRkukov

Measured voltages vs. reported:

Bios manual: 1.225v

Idle:
cpu-z: 1.22 -1.24v
measured: 1.231v

Load:
cpu-z: 1.199v
measured: 1.242v

On the load the actual voltage is higher than reported (or set in bios).
I will test later with higer voltages (and better cooling).


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea i did set it to 1.36 for dram boot up but didn't do much.
> 
> Not sure how to get 3200 now lol.


I'll give you a short story:

Was getting RAM errors at 3200, so I tried BIOS 0038. Then my system wouldn't boot. I cleared CMOS and still nothing. I switched back to 1001 and cleared CMOS and it worked again. 3200 works on BIOS 1001 for me. Also, I leave my system on 24/7 so I can't comment on any cold boot scenarios.

I have:
0 P-State at 3.8Ghz
Vcore at 1.400V
VSOC at 1.00V
D.O.C.P. Standard

I had a rounding error on Prime95 running for 8 hours, so I'm still not 100% stable, but everything seems to work just fine.


----------



## MigM16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MigM16*
> 
> crud familly coming over will have to mess around with this later ill mention something next time im free to actually try


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Ok


ok i should have 2.5hrs to work on this lol im ready to oc pc is in bios now gonna do a optimize defaults and save restart
edit im shooting for 4ghz for now then work on ram after i guess,
where to start? shoud i only use LLC if its needed?
my setup is
bios 1001
1800x
2x16gb sticks 3200mhz 16-16-16-36 https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232196


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> I'll give you a short story:
> 
> Was getting RAM errors at 3200, so I tried BIOS 0038. Then my system wouldn't boot. I cleared CMOS and still nothing. I switched back to 1001 and cleared CMOS and it worked again. 3200 works on BIOS 1001 for me. Also, I leave my system on 24/7 so I can't comment on any cold boot scenarios.


Oh im on 1001 as well, 0038 is for 2t command time and 1001 is for 1t.

I guess you guys refer to cold boot as a shut down and boot, thought it was when its actually cold haha.

I wish it would stay on 3200 would have been nice. I may try to manually get it to 2933 and see what happens. I just HATE redoing all my BIOS settings after clearing CMOS its quite annoying.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Oh im on 1001 as well, 0038 is for 2t command time and 1001 is for 1t.
> 
> I guess you guys refer to cold boot as a shut down and boot, thought it was when its actually cold haha.
> 
> I wish it would stay on 3200 would have been nice. I may try to manually get it to 2933 and see what happens. I just HATE redoing all my BIOS settings after clearing CMOS its quite annoying.


What CPU do you have? Maybe its a memory controller issue. I'm pretty sure we have identical RAM. Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 8x2, right? I have a 1700X.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> What CPU do you have? Maybe its a memory controller issue. I'm pretty sure we have identical RAM. Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 8x2, right? I have a 1700X.


Same cpu and ram yea haha.

My ram is CMK16GXM2B3200C16 Ver. 5.39


----------



## qaptain

So now that the AGESA Microcode is released, how long until it is implemented in the BIOS?

https://www.overclock3d.net/news/cpu_mainboard/amd_has_reportedly_released_new_agesa_microcode_for_ryzen/1


----------



## MigM16

ok for starters should i run 100% defaults run system see what voltages i get then work off that?
other wise all iv done so far is auto everything and multiplier of 40 and will run a bench/ stress test for a little


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> I was able to achieve 3200 for about an hour and a half playing Ghost Recon Wildlands. Then it crashed and I had to back down to 2933 to achieve stability. I haven't been able to get 3200 to boot since.


So looks like its perfectly fine at 2933 booted right up, as soon as i changed it to 3200 code 15. Weird its working for some and not other. I might add though, i am NOT overclocked yet. My plan is for 38x and below 1.3v, it did it fine on my gaming 5 hoping it can do it fine on this. Ill use offset voltage and balanced power balance of course.

My Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200.

Memory Speed, 2933mhz
DRAM Voltage. 1.36v (havent measured it at the pin outs yet)
DRAM boot voltage 1.36v.
SOCV. 1.1v (might lower it not sure if i even need that much for 2933 or what. May just wait for the new code/bios then try again.
Timings: 16-18-18-18-36


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

AMD has found an issue with FMA code causing system crashes. This will likely be fixed in the upcoming microcode update.

http://digiworthy.com/2017/03/21/ryzen-system-crashes-fix/


----------



## MigM16

ok so i have bios 1001 1800x had it at 4ghz on an air cooler coolermaster v8 gts had everything in bio auto except 40 on the multiplier was seeing voltage of 1.373V-1.395V
i was doing prime 95 stress test for about 10mins and that was too hot for it to run
ai suit showed temp of 77c at about 7 mins in to test and
HWM showing tcl i think its called 80c while
cpu in HWM was also at 77c
then after about 2 mins the temp shot up 82 in ai suit and the tcl again i forget what its called was over 95 so i went to go shut it off and pc did so for me.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So looks like its perfectly fine at 2933 booted right up, as soon as i changed it to 3200 code 15. Weird its working for some and not other. I might add though, i am NOT overclocked yet. My plan is for 38x and below 1.3v, it did it fine on my gaming 5 hoping it can do it fine on this. Ill use offset voltage and balanced power balance of course.
> 
> My Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200.
> 
> Memory Speed, 2933mhz
> DRAM Voltage. 1.36v (havent measured it at the pin outs yet)
> DRAM boot voltage 1.36v.
> SOCV. 1.1v (might lower it not sure if i even need that much for 2933 or what. May just wait for the new code/bios then try again.
> Timings: 16-18-18-18-36


Whenever I try 3200 I get code 15 or F9-0d. My last attempt was at 1.37v for 3200, I may have had it set at 1.40v for 3200 when it booted. I'll have to try again. Also, I'm using BIOS 0038.

As for having to reset all your bios settings after a cmos clear, try saving a profile in the UEFI. I've saved my last two good settings as profiles in UEFI, and when I do something that requires me to reset the cmos I just load my profile and I'm back up and running again.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> Whenever I try 3200 I get code 15 or F9-0d. My last attempt was at 1.37v for 3200, I may have had it set at 1.40v for 3200 when it booted. I'll have to try again.
> 
> As for having to reset all your bios settings after a cmos clear, try saving a profile in the UEFI. I've saved my last two good settings as profiles in UEFI, and when I do something that requires me to reset the cmos I just load my profile and I'm back up and running again.


I did that in my Gaming 5 but couldnt find where to save a profile in the UEFI, i didn;t look very hard though.


----------



## SirMacke

Temps cannot have been fixed in 1001, differs 20-25 degrees from 0902.
Idle @ 60-65 C


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mRkukov*
> 
> Measured voltages vs. reported:
> 
> Bios manual: 1.225v
> 
> Idle:
> cpu-z: 1.22 -1.24v
> measured: 1.231v
> 
> Load:
> cpu-z: 1.199v
> measured: 1.242v
> 
> On the load the actual voltage is higher than reported (or set in bios).
> I will test later with higer voltages (and better cooling).


Thanks for testing (+rep). That's perfectly consistent with the low end of my range (under load). My Idle numbers looked fine as well (DMM and software were in agreement) but the second I apply load, software underestimates vcore by no less than 40mv (same as you) relative to DMM.

When I increase power draw (switching from large FFT to small in prime), the underreporting gets even worse--as high as 70mv too low.

Sounds like fixes may be on the way, but till then I"m playing it safe with the voltages...


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tahice*
> 
> I have 1800x and noctua nh-d15. everything is in stock. no oc. bios is 0902. now the question is, temps in idle min:38 max 45. temps in load min 70 max 75. I applied sense mi: enabled disabled 272 or 283. doesnt matter. same results. And I use hwinfo beta 3111. Just with sense mi disabled and 283 shows me min temp in idle 35. then where is the +20c ofset? :/ Im confused and dont know how my temps are


Thats what my temps have always been on 07xx, 0902 and 1001. I heard Ryzen isle temps were about 10 degrees higher than traditional CPU temps which are typically 25 degrees arent they? 0038 was nearly 10 degrees higher so i went back to 1001. I have a H110i and all fans inc chassis fans run low speed at those idle temps.


----------



## mohiuddin

Seriously guys what about these? This news need alot more light than it actually got.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qaptain*
> 
> So now that the AGESA Microcode is released, how long until it is implemented in the BIOS?
> 
> https://www.overclock3d.net/news/cpu_mainboard/amd_has_reportedly_released_new_agesa_microcode_for_ryzen/1


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Thats what my temps have always been on 07xx, 0902 and 1001. I heard Ryzen isle temps were about 10 degrees higher than traditional CPU temps which are typically 25 degrees arent they? 0038 was nearly 10 degrees higher so i went back to 1001. I have a H110i and all fans inc chassis fans run low speed at those idle temps.


On 0038 my idle temp is showing with AISuite 53C, my load temp is 73C. I'm running at 4GHz and a 1.45 VCore LLC3. My cooler is a Cryorig A40 Ultimate. Idle seems high to me, but I'm not sure on temps at all with Ryzen so far. All I know is it runs stable, [email protected], and anything else I throw at it so I'm going with it.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Thats what my temps have always been on 07xx, 0902 and 1001. I heard Ryzen isle temps were about 10 degrees higher than traditional CPU temps which are typically 25 degrees arent they? 0038 was nearly 10 degrees higher so i went back to 1001. I have a H110i and all fans inc chassis fans run low speed at those idle temps.
> 
> 
> 
> On 0038 my idle temp is showing with AISuite 53C, my load temp is 73C. I'm running at 4GHz and a 1.45 VCore LLC3. My cooler is a Cryorig A40 Ultimate. Idle seems high to me, but I'm not sure on temps at all with Ryzen so far. All I know is it runs stable, [email protected], and anything else I throw at it so I'm going with it.
Click to expand...

How did you get on with 1001?


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> How did you get on with 1001?


I haven't tried the 1001 bios yet.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> On 0038 my idle temp is showing with AISuite 53C, my load temp is 73C. I'm running at 4GHz and a 1.45 VCore LLC3. My cooler is a Cryorig A40 Ultimate. Idle seems high to me, but I'm not sure on temps at all with Ryzen so far. All I know is it runs stable, [email protected], and anything else I throw at it so I'm going with it.


You might want to dial that voltage back a bit. If you read previous posts including mine, those who measured voltages with a multimeter show fluctuations of 64+ millivolts with LLC level 3 which would put your voltage possibly over 1.5 volts under load. 1.5+ volts is suicide run territory.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> You might want to dial that voltage back a bit. If you read previous posts including mine, those who measured voltages with a multimeter show fluctuations of 64+ millivolts which would put your voltage possibly over 1.5 volts under load. 1.5+ volts is suicide run territory.


I've been worried about that. Going to break out the DMM when I get home from work.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> You might want to dial that voltage back a bit. If you read previous posts including mine, those who measured voltages with a multimeter show fluctuations of 64+ millivolts which would put your voltage possibly over 1.5 volts under load. 1.5+ volts is suicide run territory.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been worried about that. Going to break out the DMM when I get home from work.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> How did you get on with 1001?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't tried the 1001 bios yet.
Click to expand...

Give it a try, it seems most people prefer 1001 and use 0038 only if they need 2T for their memory. You should get more favourable idle temps and by the sounds of it, better voltages too maybe.


----------



## Cata79

I trust Asus are working on this too: http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/msi-enables-a-xmp-for-better-ryzen-ddr4-perf-also-adds-new-models.html


----------



## MigM16

i could use some help understanding CPU core Voltage offsetting?


----------



## RS87

*deleted my own comment*


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qaptain*
> 
> So now that the AGESA Microcode is released, how long until it is implemented in the BIOS?
> 
> https://www.overclock3d.net/news/cpu_mainboard/amd_has_reportedly_released_new_agesa_microcode_for_ryzen/1


They don't actually know what the microcode update includes, they just seem to assume it improves memory compatibility. I wouldn't get your hopes up until elmor says he has AGESA firmware that improves it. Just saying


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> I trust Asus are working on this too: http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/msi-enables-a-xmp-for-better-ryzen-ddr4-perf-also-adds-new-models.html


Err, I'm pretty sure this is just the same thing as DOCP, aka loading the XMP settings... Just with a lot of marketing copy to make you think it is something fancy.


----------



## jeffdamann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> One thing i get puzzled about in here is . Everyone claiming that they got 4ghz stable cause then can pass CB and post scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me Stable is 4 passes of Maximum setting on Intel burn test. That is STABLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure i can pass CB at 4060 at 1.417 but once u put realbench/ibt for 1 hour run that gonna give an application error ( Not code 8 ). And i would not call that stable more like Benchable...
> 
> BTW Looks like 1.11 on offset mode is full on stable gotta torture 1.09 and see how that goes.


Well I have a 1700 24h realbench stable at 4190, so.....


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> One thing i get puzzled about in here is . Everyone claiming that they got 4ghz stable cause then can pass CB and post scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me Stable is 4 passes of Maximum setting on Intel burn test. That is STABLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure i can pass CB at 4060 at 1.417 but once u put realbench/ibt for 1 hour run that gonna give an application error ( Not code 8 ). And i would not call that stable more like Benchable...
> 
> BTW Looks like 1.11 on offset mode is full on stable gotta torture 1.09 and see how that goes.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have a 1700 24h realbench stable at 4190, so.....
Click to expand...

What have you got your memory running at and what settings have you used to get this? You gotta be in the top 100 in the world for air cooled OCing with that chip surely? lol we have a silicon lottery winner in the house....


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*
> 
> Lol 0, I got 4100 24 hour realbench stable at 1.4675 though


You ran 24hrs Full load At 1.4675 with brand new teething chip set ......... Brave I think or....


----------



## Oozypunk

So I have a potentially dumb question, one that has probably already been answered, but why is my ram not running at what I manually set it to? I tried the DOCP setting but that crashed instantly requiring a CMOS reset. After I set it to 2933, both the bios home screen and cpu-z read it as 2133. The change I made to the voltage seems to read correctly. I've been spoiled by xmp I quess.







The answer I'm most hoping for is someone to call me an idiot and give my a simple explanation of what I did wrong.

http://valid.x86.fr/anrw1m


----------



## zabblleon

Build:
Ryzen 1700x
G.Skill F4-3200C14D-32GTZSW
Crosshair VI
1080ti

Was up running fine on BIOS 902, then the machine suddenly died. I can access BIOS, but once an operating system tries to load I get bootloops or freezes with Q-code 8, RAM light flashing. Things I've tried:

- Bootable Windows 10 USB; bootloops similarly to loading a Windows drive
- memtest on both 16gb sticks, both show no errors. Sometimes catches at "memory controller" initialization step if RAM voltage is set too low
- One stick in A1 slot
- Drive boots into Windows 10 fine on another machine
- Tried both new BIOS versions through USB flashback and reinstalled 902, clearing CMOS each time.

On stock settings now. Any ideas on what I could try to save my build?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oozypunk*
> 
> So I have a potentially dumb question, one that has probably already been answered, but why is my ram not running at what I manually set it to? I tried the DOCP setting but that crashed instantly requiring a CMOS reset. After I set it to 2933, both the bios home screen and cpu-z read it as 2133. The change I made to the voltage seems to read correctly. I've been spoiled by xmp I quess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The answer I'm most hoping for is someone to call me an idiot and give my a simple explanation of what I did wrong.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/anrw1m


Well, in regards to your lazyness, not your education, there's nearly 400 pages here of people reporting RAM problems with Ryzen. It has something to do with AMD's management of memory supposedly. There's been a lot of talk about the "AGESA" code not being right, but to tell you the truth, I have no idea what AGESA is. I can do this though:

https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=AGESA&*

You have done nothing wrong. Wait for future BIOS updates to improve RAM stability.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zabblleon*
> 
> Build:
> Ryzen 1700x
> G.Skill F4-3200C14D-32GTZSW
> Crosshair VI
> 1080ti
> 
> Was up running fine on BIOS 902, then the machine suddenly died. I can access BIOS, but once an operating system tries to load I get bootloops or freezes with Q-code 8, RAM light flashing. Things I've tried:
> 
> - Bootable Windows 10 USB; bootloops similarly to loading a Windows drive
> - memtest on both 16gb sticks, both show no errors. Sometimes catches at "memory controller" initialization step if RAM voltage is set too low
> - One stick in A1 slot
> - Drive boots into Windows 10 fine on another machine
> - Tried both new BIOS versions through USB flashback and reinstalled 902, clearing CMOS each time.
> 
> On stock settings now. Any ideas on what I could try to save my build?


Try this:

PSU Power Off. Take RAM completely out. PSU Power On. Clear CMOS. Try to boot, receive error.

PSU Power Off. Put RAM back in (Slot A2 is recommended for whatever reason). PSU Power On. Clear CMOS. Try to boot.

If that doesn't work, fix your DRAM Boot Voltage and DRAM Voltage to 1.35v in BIOS.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oozypunk*
> 
> So I have a potentially dumb question, one that has probably already been answered, but why is my ram not running at what I manually set it to? I tried the DOCP setting but that crashed instantly requiring a CMOS reset. After I set it to 2933, both the bios home screen and cpu-z read it as 2133. The change I made to the voltage seems to read correctly. I've been spoiled by xmp I quess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The answer I'm most hoping for is someone to call me an idiot and give my a simple explanation of what I did wrong.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/anrw1m


After the CMOS reset, did you go back again and change the settings to something more stable? If not, it will default back to 2133 despite the settings showing your previous attempt. Go back into BIOS and look to the right hand side and see what its showing there. That is what has actually POST'd. Then try some other settings. Using the AI Tuner and the DOCP settings (which sets some defaults based on the ram you have seated) and then select a DRAM frequency in the drop down box.

Give that a try and see how you get on.


----------



## Crowfood

Deleted


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowfood*
> 
> Hello, I have just set up my system.
> First thing I did is use flashback to update to 1001.
> Next I installed the CPU(1800X), Air cooler(Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3), Memory(Gskill 3600 CL16 2x8gb), GPU, NVME ssd, and wireless network card. Boot to bios just fine. I left everything on default.
> 
> GPU Freq: 3600, BLCK: 100, Core voltage: is showing 1.373 V with random jumps to 1.4something
> Memory Freq: 2133, voltage 1.199
> 
> I installed windows 10 from USB and started updating. It ran for about 5 minutes then screen went black and got Q-Code 8. So I rebooted and it booted into windows just fine. Started updating again and same thing, but this time it happened quicker. Tried to reboot again but this time it booted to Q-Code 8 without getting to windows. I let the system sit for about 15-20 minutes. Booted again and loaded the bios. I have been staring at the Monitor section for about 30 minutes to check out what the temperatures are doing. Started at CPU: 52C, Motherboard: 25C, VRM: 30C, PHC: 40C. After the 30 minutes the temps are: CPU 53C, Motherboard: 28C, VRM: 39C, PHC: 46C.
> 
> Do those temps seem OK? Should I monitor temps from within Windows? If so which software should I use?I'm not sure what steps to take next. Anyone else having this problem? An help would be greatly appreciated.


The 1T timings of BIOS 1001 might be giving you issues. Try 0902 BIOS revision on the Asus support page for C6H or the 2T 0038 BIOS revision.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowfood*
> 
> Hello, I have just set up my system.
> First thing I did is use flashback to update to 1001.
> Next I installed the CPU(1800X), Air cooler(Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3), Memory(Gskill 3600 CL16 2x8gb), GPU, NVME ssd, and wireless network card. Boot to bios just fine. I left everything on default.
> 
> GPU Freq: 3600, BLCK: 100, Core voltage: is showing 1.373 V with random jumps to 1.4something
> Memory Freq: 2133, voltage 1.199
> 
> I installed windows 10 from USB and started updating. It ran for about 5 minutes then screen went black and got Q-Code 8. So I rebooted and it booted into windows just fine. Started updating again and same thing, but this time it happened quicker. Tried to reboot again but this time it booted to Q-Code 8 without getting to windows. I let the system sit for about 15-20 minutes. Booted again and loaded the bios. I have been staring at the Monitor section for about 30 minutes to check out what the temperatures are doing. Started at CPU: 52C, Motherboard: 25C, VRM: 30C, PHC: 40C. After the 30 minutes the temps are: CPU 53C, Motherboard: 28C, VRM: 39C, PHC: 46C.
> 
> Do those temps seem OK? Should I monitor temps from within Windows? If so which software should I use?I'm not sure what steps to take next. Anyone else having this problem? An help would be greatly appreciated.


*DELETED*


----------



## Crowfood

Deleted


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowfood*
> 
> The temperature are now staying at CPU 53C, Motherboard: 28C, VRM: 40C, PHC: 46C idle in the bios. I will try that 0902 now. Thanks


Your temps are normal. Get that 0902 BIOS on and then clear CMOS and see if you get better windows stability.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*
> 
> Well I have a 1700 24h realbench stable at 4190, so.....


What u have is not golden but a Platinum chip then. Think it's best one around atm.


----------



## Oozypunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Well, in regards to your lazyness, not your education, there's nearly 400 pages here of people reporting RAM problems with Ryzen. It has something to do with AMD's management of memory supposedly. There's been a lot of talk about the "AGESA" code not being right, but to tell you the truth, I have no idea what AGESA is. I can do this though:
> 
> https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=AGESA&*
> 
> You have done nothing wrong. Wait for future BIOS updates to improve RAM stability.


Yes I knew of the ram issues, just wanted to know if there was an easy known fix.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> After the CMOS reset, did you go back again and change the settings to something more stable? If not, it will default back to 2133 despite the settings showing your previous attempt. Go back into BIOS and look to the right hand side and see what its showing there. That is what has actually POST'd. Then try some other settings. Using the AI Tuner and the DOCP settings (which sets some defaults based on the ram you have seated) and then select a DRAM frequency in the drop down box.
> 
> Give that a try and see how you get on.


I'll give DOCP another try when I get home tonight. Thank you.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> The 1T timings of BIOS 1001 might be giving you issues. Try 0902 BIOS revision on the Asus support page for C6H or the 2T 0038 BIOS revision.


That's a good point actually, I wonder if 2T is any easier on the IMC - since mine appears to be a bit crap.


----------



## Crowfood

Deleted


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> That's a good point actually, I wonder if 2T is any easier on the IMC - since mine appears to be a bit crap.


Well, most RAM isn't tested at 1T so yeah. I can only get 2933MHz on 14-14-14-34-1T on my QVL B-Die F4-3200C14D-16GTZ sticks, so you're absolutely not alone.

Crap IMC, or bad boot code, or whatever it is...their should absolutely be a fix in the works or else AMD is going to have some real pissed off customers.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Well, most RAM isn't tested at 1T so yeah. I can only get 2933MHz on 14-14-14-34-1T on my QVL B-Die F4-3200C14D-16GTZ sticks, so you're absolutely not alone.
> 
> Crap IMC, or bad boot code, or whatever it is...their should absolutely be a fix in the works or else AMD is going to have some real pissed off customers.


Same. Exactly the same in fact. 2933 is perfect. 3200 doesn't even boot, F9 boot loop. Same RAM, except mine's RGB.

I can't see it being boot code tho, everyone else seems fine.

Did you try 038 BIOS?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowfood*
> 
> I successfully flashed to 0902 and reset cmos. I started it up and hit f1 to get to Bios. Everything seemed fine. I reboot to boot to windows and got Q-Code 8 again.


0d and 8 are driving _me_ crazy, and I don't even get them. Quite a few users are seeing those codes. 0d seems easier to fix, and is generally related to power or graphics card problems.

8 has been harder to diagnose. There's been issues with RAM sticks seemingly being dead, only to come back to life after being removed and tested in another system. Maybe try what I recommended to antoher user above....

Take RAM totally out. Clear CMOS, try to boot.

Put RAM back in. Clear CMOS, try to boot.

These issues seemed more prevelent with the later 1001 and 0038 BOIS' but that may just be coincidental.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Same. Exactly the same in fact. 2933 is perfect. 3200 doesn't even boot, F9 boot loop. Same RAM, except mine's RGB.
> 
> I can't see it being boot code tho, everyone else seems fine.
> 
> Did you try 038 BIOS?


I have not, but that would be the next logical thing to get 3200MHz.

I did manage to boot into 3200Mhz on 0902 once, but just like blue had, on my next boot I had qCode 15. However, in that time on 3200MHz I was able to do a Cinebench run and my results were nearly identical to 2666MHz, so I'm not jonesing for 3200.


----------



## zabblleon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> These issues seemed more prevelent with the later 1001 and 0038 BOIS' but that may just be coincidental.


I believe it's coincidental, mine stopped booting with 8 on 902. Haven't got home to try no RAM CMOS clear, but I'll post with an update.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> I have not, but that would be the next logical thing to get 3200MHz.
> 
> I did manage to boot into 3200Mhz on 0902 once, but just like blue had, on my next boot I had qCode 15. However, in that time on 3200MHz I was able to do a Cinebench run and my results were nearly identical to 2666MHz, so I'm not jonesing for 3200.


Well, CB loads all 16 threads so I wouldn't really expect much difference.

I'd expect the biggest difference where CCX transfers are made.


----------



## SpecChum

Bit off topic, but a lot of people use them on here.

Has anyone used G.Skill's Beta LED control app?

EDIT: it's here if anyone is brave enough:
https://www.gskill.com/en/download/view/trident-z-rgb-control--beta-

"AMD 300-series chipset motherboards have partial support"


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Well, CB loads all 16 threads so I wouldn't really expect much difference.
> 
> I'd expect the biggest difference where CCX transfers are made.


Well, would you recommend Firestrike instead or what?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> 0d and 8 are driving _me_ crazy, and I don't even get them. Quite a few users are seeing those codes. 0d seems easier to fix, and is generally related to power or graphics card problems.
> 
> 8 has been harder to diagnose. There's been issues with RAM sticks seemingly being dead, only to come back to life after being removed and tested in another system. Maybe try what I recommended to antoher user above....
> 
> Take RAM totally out. Clear CMOS, try to boot.
> 
> Put RAM back in. Clear CMOS, try to boot.
> 
> These issues seemed more prevelent with the later 1001 and 0038 BOIS' but that may just be coincidental.


Actually 0d can be related to anything and everything. I got it after updating my BIOS, also got it when trying out 3200mhz ram, will go from 15 to 0d so who knows what it is.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Well, would you recommend Firestrike instead or what?


I think your physics score will increase, yes.

I'd try normal games* tho, should see an FPS or 3 more.

Pure bandwidth tests like AIDA memory test will definitely see an increase.

*at 1080p or lower so you're not GPU limited


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Actually 0d can be related to anything and everything. I got it after updating my BIOS, also got it when trying out 3200mhz ram, will go from 15 to 0d so who knows what it is.


Yeah I think the 0d error we see after qCode 15 is some bug with drive recognition. That AmericaMegatrends splash page you see sure makes it seem that way at least.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I think your physics score will increase, yes.
> 
> I'd try normal games* tho, should see an FPS or 3 more.
> 
> Pure bandwidth tests like AIDA memory test will definitely see an increase.
> 
> *at 1080p or lower so you're not GPU limited


Okay well I'll download it and check it out. I game mainly on DX9 (unfortunately) but I do use a 1080p monitor so that should be fine.


----------



## BlazingNanites

My C6H motherboard arrived today, weeks ahead of what I was told. My 1800X will arrive Thursday
I have a request and some questions
Request. Could you please put a link on the home page where the latest chipset drivers are located (Asus, AMD, Mediafire). We know, that like Bios entries, the Asus website does not always contain the latest entries.

This will be a clean Windows 10x64 pro install
Questions
1) I will be using the G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZR DDR4.
I would like my baseline to be the XMP profile.
Do I flash my Bios to 0038 instead of 1001 or 0902?

2) Reports are out there that AMD just updated the AGESA code for Ryzen. Does this mean another set of Bios updates are imminent?

3) Corsair link will be installed for the Cooler and Power Supply. Do I need to avoid the Asus FanXpert or any other software like I was told to do for my C5F-Z

Thanks


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Bit off topic, but a lot of people use them on here.
> 
> Has anyone used G.Skill's Beta LED control app?
> 
> EDIT: it's here if anyone is brave enough:
> https://www.gskill.com/en/download/view/trident-z-rgb-control--beta-
> 
> "AMD 300-series chipset motherboards have partial support"


Im not sure about this app. I got my RIg stable for at least 1 week. After i installed this app, i got problems.
Cant say it for sure, but really coincidental!1 ram was dead, and 1 gave me led errors!
I wont install this again.. till i know it wasn't the beta app!


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Im not sure about this app. I got my RIg stable for at least 1 week. After i installed this app, i got problems.
> Cant say it for sure, but really coincidental!1 ram was dead, and 1 gave me led errors!
> I wont install this again.. till i know it wasn't the beta app!


RIP

For science tho, right?


----------



## SpecChum

@majestynl What does it actually do?

Is it just solid colours or default rainbow?

I very much like the default, as it happens









EDIT: How the heck do you tag people?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> "@majestynl" What does it actually do?
> 
> Is it just solid colours or default rainbow?
> 
> I very much like the default, as it happens


It has a lot of led light effect options. Also compatible with Aura!
Effects where really awsome!! but didnt stay alive for long...


----------



## Nijo

Hi from Germany,

is there an ETA for a new bios?

Can´t get my 1800X up to 4.1 GHz since 5803 version, so just hoping a new bios would give back some more performance.
*sry, crap english*


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nijo*
> 
> Hi from Germany,
> 
> is there an ETA for a new bios?
> 
> Can´t get my 1800X up to 4.1 GHz since 5803 version, so just hoping a new bios would give back some more performance.
> *sry, crap english*


AMD updated AGESA code, im thinking asus reps are definitely preparing the new bios. Maybe end of the week ?!


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazingNanites*
> 
> My C6H motherboard arrived today, weeks ahead of what I was told. My 1800X will arrive Thursday
> I have a request and some questions
> Request. Could you please put a link on the home page where the latest chipset drivers are located (Asus, AMD, Mediafire). We know, that like Bios entries, the Asus website does not always contain the latest entries.
> 
> This will be a clean Windows 10x64 pro install
> Questions
> 1) I will be using the G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZR DDR4.
> I would like my baseline to be the XMP profile.
> Do I flash my Bios to 0038 instead of 1001 or 0902?
> 
> 2) Reports are out there that AMD just updated the AGESA code for Ryzen. Does this mean another set of Bios updates are imminent?
> 
> 3) Corsair link will be installed for the Cooler and Power Supply. Do I need to avoid the Asus FanXpert or any other software like I was told to do for my C5F-Z
> 
> Thanks


0038 Will give you the best chance at running your RAM at the default specs. XMP is a bad reference here in AMD world just FYI. It's your default ram specs, not XMP specs haha. Being a stickler, I know.

Don't expect anything more than 2933 though. Multiple users have that RAM and cannot achieve 3200MHz, but it's not to say it's impossible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nijo*
> 
> Hi from Germany,
> 
> is there an ETA for a new bios?
> 
> Can´t get my 1800X up to 4.1 GHz since 5803 version, so just hoping a new bios would give back some more performance.
> *sry, crap english*


5803 is dangerous, I'd get off that BIOS as soon as possible no matter what your overclock is. 3.9GHz is better than no motherboard at all.

I recommend 0038.


----------



## Nijo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> 5803 is dangerous, I'd get off that BIOS as soon possible no matter what your overclock is. 3.9GHz is better than no motherboard at all.
> 
> I recommend 0038.


Thanks, I know. I´m on 0038, coming from 0902.
Following this threat for the last two weeks.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nijo*
> 
> Thanks, I know. I´m on 0038, coming from 0902.
> Following this threat for the last two weeks.


Yeah I think the most honest answer is that currently, the BIOS's are not stable enough to expect huge OC's. Temperature reporting, voltage control, and memory stability are plaguing users.

I mean, feel free to push the limits. It is OCN, that's what we do. But I think consistency is not to be expected right now.

I say all of this with a bit of reservation. I know many users have reported completely normal behaviors, with CPU and RAM OC's working right off the bat, but there's quite a few people in here that are giving themselves migraines trying to pin down OC's on a beta BIOS, which I understand, but will not be doing myself.


----------



## Crowfood

Deleted


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowfood*
> 
> Still on bios 0038. I took out the ram, cleared cmos, booted. Q-code 46 cause no ram. Put in 1 stick of ram, cleared cmos, rebooted. Tried to boot to windows. Q-Code 8. I have a 4x8gb kit of the tridentz 3600mhz cl16. I tried each of them separately. I can boot to bios with all of them no issues. As soon as I try to boot to windows, or the windows installed, I get Q-code 8. Any other ideas? Could increasing/decreasing voltage to ram or cpu help?


You could try 1.4v on dram


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Im not sure about this app. I got my RIg stable for at least 1 week. After i installed this app, i got problems.
> Cant say it for sure, but really coincidental!1 ram was dead, and 1 gave me led errors!
> I wont install this again.. till i know it wasn't the beta app!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowfood*
> 
> Still on bios 0038. I took out the ram, cleared cmos, booted. Q-code 46 cause no ram. Put in 1 stick of ram, cleared cmos, rebooted. Tried to boot to windows. Q-Code 8. I have a 4x8gb kit of the tridentz 3600mhz cl16. I tried each of them separately. I can boot to bios with all of them no issues. As soon as I try to boot to windows, or the windows installed, I get Q-code 8. Any other ideas? Could increasing/decreasing voltage to ram or cpu help?


Have you tried a Linux live USB image?

I know Q-code 8 is CPU, but I suspect it could be loads of things.

8 usually flashes up right before a reboot for any reason.


----------



## Purple Hayz

Thanks all for posting how to OC using p-states. This thread continues to be a wealth of great information.

I think I'm ready to call the rig "done" for now. RAM is stable at DDR3200 (16-18-18-18-36), OC is dialed in nicely (A0-8-20), and she now downvolts _and_ downclocks at rest. The latter in particular has made a world of difference in my thermals. Now idling reliably in the mid to upper 30s, and rarely cresting 75C under load. V-core is rock solid at 1.35 (software) to 1.41 (DMM under max load), and I've now now tried every benchmark and stress test I've heard folks talk about.

For good measure, I even downloaded Cinebench, which seems to be a personal favorite around here. I've never used it, so please forgive me if I don't see what the big deal is. I clicked "run" on the CPU test and it literally drew a picture of wallpaper. And balls. "Pretty" balls. Am I missing something or is that it?!

Anyway, made a few pulls and got scores ranging from 1931 to 1958, the highest coming under the "Performance" setting in Win10. Sound about right? I have little frame of reference for this benchmark...


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> Thanks all for posting how to OC using p-states. This thread continues to be a wealth of great information.
> 
> I think I'm ready to call the rig "done" for now. RAM is stable at DDR3200 (16-18-18-18-36), OC is dialed in nicely (A0-8-20), and she now downvolts _and_ downclocks at rest. The latter in particular has made a world of difference in my thermals. Now idling reliably in the mid to upper 30s, and rarely cresting 75C under load. V-core is rock solid at 1.35 (software) to 1.41 (DMM under max load), and I've now now tried every benchmark and stress test I've heard folks talk about.
> 
> For good measure, I even downloaded Cinebench, which seems to be a personal favorite around here. I've never used it, so please forgive me if I don't see what the big deal is. I clicked "run" on the CPU test and it literally drew a picture of wallpaper. And balls. "Pretty" balls. Am I missing something or is that it?!
> 
> Anyway, made a few pulls and got scores ranging from 1931 to 1958, the highest coming under the "Performance" setting in Win10. Sound about right? I have little frame of reference for this benchmark...


See if you can pass 24hrs of Prime95 Blend test. As the sang goes on these forums, if it can't pass 24 hours of prime95, it is not stable.

http://www.mersenneforum.org/showthread.php?t=22141


----------



## Crowfood

Deleted


----------



## Glazos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> Thanks all for posting how to OC using p-states. This thread continues to be a wealth of great information.
> 
> I think I'm ready to call the rig "done" for now. RAM is stable at DDR3200 (16-18-18-18-36), OC is dialed in nicely (A0-8-20), and she now downvolts _and_ downclocks at rest. The latter in particular has made a world of difference in my thermals. Now idling reliably in the mid to upper 30s, and rarely cresting 75C under load. V-core is rock solid at 1.35 (software) to 1.41 (DMM under max load), and I've now now tried every benchmark and stress test I've heard folks talk about.
> 
> For good measure, I even downloaded Cinebench, which seems to be a personal favorite around here. I've never used it, so please forgive me if I don't see what the big deal is. I clicked "run" on the CPU test and it literally drew a picture of wallpaper. And balls. "Pretty" balls. Am I missing something or is that it?!
> 
> Anyway, made a few pulls and got scores ranging from 1931 to 1958, the highest coming under the "Performance" setting in Win10. Sound about right? I have little frame of reference for this benchmark...


huuuuge score for 4Ghz









settings ? cpu z ?


----------



## timaa66

My rig has been stable for a few days running P0 the exact same settings as Purple haze above with the same ram timings. You guys got me a little worried about voltages in the past 24hrs so I decided to pull out my multi meter and see what is happening in my rig. My voltages are as follows under load with no LLC:

Actual(DMM)
Vcore 1.449
SOC 1.134
RAM 1.324

CPUz/HWmonitor
Vcore 1.461
SOC 1.177
RAM 1.373

BIOS Reading
Vcore 1.504
SOC 1.177
RAM 1.373

BIOS Setting
Vcore offset 1.35 +.08125
SOC 1.125
RAM 1.31

Overall it appears my voltages are running higher than what i set them (.009-.017v) but are actually less than what is being reported. In BIOS it appears that my voltages are actually about .05v lower than what BIOS is saying they are across the board.


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> Thanks all for posting how to OC using p-states. This thread continues to be a wealth of great information.
> 
> I think I'm ready to call the rig "done" for now. RAM is stable at DDR3200 (16-18-18-18-36), OC is dialed in nicely (A0-8-20), and she now downvolts _and_ downclocks at rest. The latter in particular has made a world of difference in my thermals. Now idling reliably in the mid to upper 30s, and rarely cresting 75C under load. V-core is rock solid at 1.35 (software) to 1.41 (DMM under max load), and I've now now tried every benchmark and stress test I've heard folks talk about.
> 
> For good measure, I even downloaded Cinebench, which seems to be a personal favorite around here. I've never used it, so please forgive me if I don't see what the big deal is. I clicked "run" on the CPU test and it literally drew a picture of wallpaper. And balls. "Pretty" balls. Am I missing something or is that it?!
> 
> Anyway, made a few pulls and got scores ranging from 1931 to 1958, the highest coming under the "Performance" setting in Win10. Sound about right? I have little frame of reference for this benchmark...


That's an insanely good score. I have the exact same OC using p-states and I get 1738~1747. RAM is only running at 2666Mhz, but I doubt that would make such a huge difference.

Looking at your HWiNFO your CPU seems to peak at 4068MHz. That doesn't look like an A0-8-20 OC? Have you changed your BLCK / are you using Auto instead of Default?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> Thanks all for posting how to OC using p-states. This thread continues to be a wealth of great information.
> 
> I think I'm ready to call the rig "done" for now. RAM is stable at DDR3200 (16-18-18-18-36), OC is dialed in nicely (A0-8-20), and she now downvolts _and_ downclocks at rest. The latter in particular has made a world of difference in my thermals. Now idling reliably in the mid to upper 30s, and rarely cresting 75C under load. V-core is rock solid at 1.35 (software) to 1.41 (DMM under max load), and I've now now tried every benchmark and stress test I've heard folks talk about.
> 
> For good measure, I even downloaded Cinebench, which seems to be a personal favorite around here. I've never used it, so please forgive me if I don't see what the big deal is. I clicked "run" on the CPU test and it literally drew a picture of wallpaper. And balls. "Pretty" balls. Am I missing something or is that it?!
> 
> Anyway, made a few pulls and got scores ranging from 1931 to 1958, the highest coming under the "Performance" setting in Win10. Sound about right? I have little frame of reference for this benchmark...


Great Bench!!

We are happy this thread helped you!!

Can you share your settings(bios) for other boardsmembers how you setup your OC. Maybe with bios screenshots..Bios version etc etc.
People with same rig could try to archive the same.


----------



## Mandarb

My rig is super stable when it runs. The only thing I did was change RAM to 2666MHz CL14 (Trident Z 3200MHz CL14 2x16GB).

What happened twice already is that the PC refuses to start up. Everything is left on Auto so far, save the RAM and the RAM voltage goes up to 1.35 accordingly and I can't change it to 1.2V manually.


----------



## Glazos

-


----------



## Glazos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Great Bench!!
> 
> We are happy this thread helped you!!
> 
> Can you share your settings(bios) for other boardsmembers how you setup your OC. Maybe with bios screenshots..Bios version etc etc.
> People with same rig could try to archive the same.


+1 and what cooler is it on ??
this score almost looks too good to be true


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> My rig is super stable when it runs. The only thing I did was change RAM to 2666MHz CL14 (Trident Z 3200MHz CL14 2x16GB).
> 
> What happened twice already is that the PC refuses to start up. Everything is left on Auto so far, save the RAM and the RAM voltage goes up to 1.35 accordingly and I can't change it to 1.2V manually.


You can change it manually!
Set dram voltage on 1.35v and vsoc voltage on 1.15v..

See if the booting helps..


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> That's an insanely good score. I have the exact same OC using p-states and I get 1738~1747. RAM is only running at 2666Mhz, but I doubt that would make such a huge difference.
> 
> Looking at your HWiNFO your CPU seems to peak at 4068MHz. That doesn't look like an A0-8-20 OC? Have you changed your BLCK / are you using Auto instead of Default?


Difference between 2666 and 3200 will give you Max 50points extra.

Bias is enabled for sure, and you are right, it looks like blck is tweaked!


----------



## Glazos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Difference between 2666 and 3200 will give you Max 50points extra.
> 
> Bias is enabled for sure, and you are right, it looks like blck is tweaked!


still makes no sense
at least to my knowledge
and i hope i am wrong cause there is a lot to gain !!!


----------



## MigM16

how should i go about OC'ing my ram https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232196 im on a 1800x air, cooler master gts v8 and just wanna run at 2666 for now or 2400.


----------



## huyee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MigM16*
> 
> how should i go about OC'ing my ram https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232196 im on a 1800x air, cooler master gts v8 and just wanna run at 2666 for now or 2400.


That's the same as mine. I have it stable at 2666Mhz 14-14-14-24, SoC 1.07 and dram 1.35v. This was 6h of HCI memtest and 4h of realbench on a 1700.
Edit: on 0038 efi


----------



## MigM16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huyee*
> 
> That's the same as mine. I have it stable at 2666Mhz 14-14-14-24, SoC 1.07 and dram 1.35v. This was 6h of HCI memtest and 4h of realbench on a 1700.
> Edit: on 0038 efi


im super sleepy now ill try it later did u have to set anything with load line calibration for dram or the soc? also did u have to set 1.35 at boot voltage too? oh ya im on bios 1001


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Difference between 2666 and 3200 will give you Max 50points extra.
> 
> Bias is enabled for sure, and you are right, it looks like blck is tweaked!


This is the best I can achieve without tweaking my OC: https://hwbot.org/submission/3498016 (1813)

The only changes to my 24/7 OC:

Cinebench bias
Closing everything
High performance power profile
Realtime priority
Still 100+ points off









Related, does anyone know how to get a compare url from Cinebench? Even saving the result gives me an error.


----------



## huyee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MigM16*
> 
> im super sleepy now ill try it later did u have to set anything with load line calibration for dram or the soc? also did u have to set 1.35 at boot voltage too? oh ya im on bios 1001


I only have LLC for CPU. Also no boot voltage. You can try it on 1001, but when I tried 1001, it still says I'm using 2T instead of 1T. I had faulty ram when I had 1001 in, so it might stable with 1001 also.


----------



## MigM16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huyee*
> 
> I only have LLC for CPU. Also no boot voltage. You can try it on 1001, but when I tried 1001, it still says I'm using 2T instead of 1T. I had faulty ram when I had 1001 in, so it might stable with 1001 also.


ya in cpuz im seeing 2T also i wonder if that could end up an issue ill try ur setting in the am,


----------



## Mandarb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> You can change it manually!
> Set dram voltage on 1.35v and vsoc voltage on 1.15v..
> 
> See if the booting helps..


Thanks: when changing voltages, should I use manual mode or offset mode? Also, what's the difference really? Is offset still auto-adjusted but offset by the amount set by the user?


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> See if you can pass 24hrs of Prime95 Blend test. As the sang goes on these forums, if it can't pass 24 hours of prime95, it is not stable.
> 
> http://www.mersenneforum.org/showthread.php?t=22141


Indeed sir. When I say stable I of course mean "Prime Stable"









After all, P95 has been my stress test of choice since my very first OC (A Pentium 166) more than 20 years ago







I just hadn't heard of CB before (been outta the OC game since 2012, as I've had little reason to upgrade from my 3930K @4.6GHz until Ryzen came along).

Just to recap, over the past two weeks I've run P95 (albeit the previous, Pre-Ryzen version) overnight in A) small FFT, B) Large FFT, and C) Mixed (~36 hours total). I've also done various linpack stressors including multiple sets of IBT at Max settings, and I let Realbench run all day while I was at work. Oh yeah, and did I mention all this was at 4.1 GHz?

-CPU-Z bench score here
-PassMark suite scores here. Note when last I checked, I had the top mem score in the database and the 3rd best CPU score. Haven't looked in a few days though...

I'm still not comfortable running 4.1 24/7 with these problematic vcore readings (see my earlier posts comparing DMM to software), and truth be told I needed 1.43v and LLC-3 to lock the CPU down at that speed--and that was BEFORE I discovered that the software monitors are under-reporting by as much as 70mv. Temps were a bit toasty at that speed as well.

IMO, 4.0 is a plenty respectable OC for everyday usage, and given that my chip is one of those that'll BOOT at 4.2+, 4.0 is a piece of cake...


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Truly a golden CPU there, think you won big in the lottery with that one.


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glazos*
> 
> huuuuge score for 4Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settings ? cpu z ?


Nothing fancy, mate. Just followed tips from El, Raj, Majesty and other good folks around here. See previous post for me CPU-Z validation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Great Bench!!
> 
> We are happy this thread helped you!!
> 
> Can you share your settings(bios) for other boardsmembers how you setup your OC. Maybe with bios screenshots..Bios version etc etc.
> People with same rig could try to archive the same.


Happy to. Would have grabbed one earlier but my PIA thumbdrive isn't FAT32. Will try to grab a couple more screenies later tonight. I'm on 1001, btw. First BIOS since the previous (Pre-902) beta that's allowed me to hit DDR3200. 902 had me stuck in 2666 purgatory!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> That's an insanely good score. I have the exact same OC using p-states and I get 1738~1747. RAM is only running at 2666Mhz, but I doubt that would make such a huge difference.
> 
> Looking at your HWiNFO your CPU seems to peak at 4068MHz. That doesn't look like an A0-8-20 OC? Have you changed your BLCK / are you using Auto instead of Default?


Damn good eye man. I just did the P-states late last night and was having trouble getting it to actually downclock. I think leaving the multiplier at 40 was basically overriding the P-state, so I just flipped it over to "Auto" and never thought twice about it. But now that you mention it, I seem to be getting lows of 1996.2 and peaks of 4076.6! She's still solid (stress testing with the latest Zen P95 as we speak), but is this something I need to be concerned about? What are the pros/cons of "Auto" vs. "Default" in tandem with the P-state config we're both running?


----------



## omgcookies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> Nothing fancy, mate. Just followed tips from El, Raj, Majesty and other good folks around here. See previous post for me CPU-Z validation.
> Happy to. Would have grabbed one earlier but my PIA thumbdrive isn't FAT32. Will try to grab a couple more screenies later tonight. I'm on 1001, btw. First BIOS since the previous (Pre-902) beta that's allowed me to hit DDR3200. 902 had me stuck in 2666 purgatory!
> Damn good eye man. I just did the P-states late last night and was having trouble getting it to actually downclock. I think leaving the multiplier at 40 was basically overriding the P-state, so I just flipped it over to "Auto" and never thought twice about it. But now that you mention it, I seem to be getting lows of 1996.2 and peaks of 4076.6! She's still solid (stress testing with the latest Zen P95 as we speak), but is this something I need to be concerned about. What are the pros/cons of "Auto" vs. "Default" in tandem with the P-state config we're both running?


Check that you have HPET on in windows as well. With that off if my machine slept and woke up my CB scores would go up significantly. Things would get wonky and Dota2 wouldn't run correctly cause it relies on timings.

Edit: Also windows would read higher clocks after a sleep.


----------



## biohaufen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> What the user is reporting is a bug and not related to LLC.


Do you think that the CPU could suffer from any damage now?
Or maybe that it'll die sooner now?
I'm somehow scared a bit right now, because the CPU is quite expensive for me. :/
I didn't load Windows or anything, just entered the UEFI and shut down the PC immediately. (Did a CMOS Reset with the button on the back)


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omfgcookies*
> 
> Check that you have HPET on in windows as well. With that off if my machine slept and woke up my CB scores would go up significantly. Things would get wonky and Dota2 wouldn't run correctly cause it relies on timings.
> 
> Edit: Also windows would read higher clocks after a sleep.


THANKS for the tip man. Tested your theory and it's spot on. Ran CB again after a restart I only scored in the low 1800s. Put PC to sleep, woke her up, re-ran and got this:


All: Sorry to disappoint but there's no magic behind my CB scores apparently. Will turn HPET on asap


----------



## Ras5al6Ghul2

Can anyone point me in the right direction? I have two points to make

1. I have a 1700X, running 0038 Bios. Since I'm new to PC in general, I decided that the best way to overclock was to run the AI Suite. It overclocks to 3.97Ghz, but clocks with a 1.5V. I just let the AI Suite choose all settings. From what I understand, this voltage is not ideal for longevity. I believe the AI suite overclocks one one core, except I would like it to overclock on all cores (I could be wrong, I am new to this).

2. I would like if someone point me to a step-by-step guide to manually overclock. I know I could search out for this information, but I want the most reliable source.

Thanks in advance

OCSettings 2851k .png file


----------



## warreng5995

Alright.... I'm at my wits end with RYZEN....
At this point I *REALLY* wish I would have stayed away from AMD all together, went with an x99 and a 6800k as I originally intended.

I can't even work on a word document without this thing crashing...
and of course I hadn't saved my document for a while....























As i wrote in some of my posts a few days ago, I thought it was the ASUS ROG STRIX Radeon Rx 480 8GB OC which was either a bad card, or had something to do with the drivers not working with this crosshair vi board or the bios for some reason. As every time I tried to uninstall the drivers, or even change the video card settings, the system would crash and the leds on the card would flash on and off. It even crashed when I tried to update the GPU BIOS...

This is besides the "random" system crashes that usually happened when I was just using the internet, or a word document or something.

So... at the cost of $300 ($100 more than the rx 480) I order a EVGA GeForce GTX 1060 6GB FTW+ GAMING ACX 3.0... it arrives today, got it installed, boot system, crashes right off... get all the old Rx 480 drivers uninstalled with DDU and CC cleaner... try to install latest nvidia drivers.. crashes while installing... reboot try again... nvidia drivers install this time.

Runs for a while, multiple hours, seems to be working... then just when I start to think that this new graphics card fixed it.... it crashes while I was working on my word document.









...... really really hope I can return one of these graphics cards since apparently the ASUS RX 480 apparently isn't bad..........

So far, I've spent about $2k on this system, first desktop I've had in nearly 5 years... first computer I've bought in about 6 years... this was a real investment for me...
I needed it built, setup and working at the first of this month... here it is toward the end of the month and I still can't even use it. Can't get any work done...

This is *beyond* ridiculous... ocing is one thing... but not running stably period... *AMD needed months more work before they should have ever released anything*, let alone the mb manufactures.... I wish I had it to do over...

don't mean to rant... I know many of you are in the same boat...

*What it's Doing:*

When it crashes, the system seems to continue to run, but the screen shows "no signal", the leds on the keyboard and mouse go off, and the crosshair led code shows "8"... thats just *8* not "08" or "80" or any other letter. With the 8 being in the 'first' or left led digit.

*
Does Anyone know what is causing this or How to Fix it?????*

*
Specs if it matters:*

*Ryzen 1700x with Corsair Hydro Series H115i AIO with new AM3+ mount and backplate
*4 other 140mm Corsair case fans
*Asus Crosshair VI mobo
*G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4 24000) Desktop Memory Model F4-3000C15Q-32GRK - _currently running at 2133mhz, had changed it to 2666mhz, still had same issue no change._
*EVGA GeForce GTX 1060 6GB FTW+ GAMING ACX 3.0
*CORSAIR RMi Series RM850i 850W
*Crucial MX200 SSD 500gb Boot drive
*Corsair Obsidian Series 750D Case

Current BIOS is the 0038 - _had the 0902 installed before this, still had the exact same issue._

ALL BIOS settings are currently set to defaults - _Reading some of the posts on here for these past two weeks, I have tried to change some voltages and such, none of it helped or changed anything._

*I am NOT doing any overclocking - I'd just Need this thing to run!*

Windows 10 pro
ALL Drivers are latest versions

*Any Help would be Much Appreciated
~Thanks*


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

@ warreng5995

IMO, something is wrong with CPU->WC mounting - Please check everything again
My setup working without problems at all (today i was checking my mounting also, and tightened screws again)








Don't panic just be Patience and precise


----------



## kenshinzero

My guess it is your CPU cooler.

1. Are you using the am4 bracket from Corsair?

2. If not and you are NOT using a am3+ backplate from an existing am3+ motherboard you may find that the cooler does not have enough tension On the CPU if you use any of the aftermarket Amazon etc backplates.

I am currently running a am3+ backplate with a nzxt x62 with no issues


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenshinzero*
> 
> My guess it is your CPU cooler.
> 
> 1. Are you using the am4 bracket from Corsair?
> 
> 2. If not and you are NOT using a am3+ backplate from an existing am3+ motherboard you may find that the cooler does not have enough tension On the CPU if you use any of the aftermarket Amazon etc backplates.
> 
> I am currently running a am3+ backplate with a nzxt x62 with no issues


Hi Kenshinzero, I should have stated that originally, and I just went back in and added it.
I am using the H115i AM3+ mount and a new AM3+ backplate which was a stiff plastic.

*EDIT:*
Just re-read your post again... so the aftermaket backplates are causing problems??
What kind of backplate is a "good" one then? I don't have any desktop boards I can pull one from.
I should note, like I said this is a plastic backplate, but it did have metal thread inserts.

I can go through and re-tighten the screws again... I snugged them up pretty well though... don't know if they should be "super" tight or...


----------



## LBManiac

Just wanted to post in here to keep up to date as things develop









CPU-Z info : http://valid.x86.fr/xifrnw

I'm running Ryzen 1700 on 1001 BIOS
2x8gb corsair vengeance 3200mhz - CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 HWInfo shows it is Hynix memory

Processor running at default settings and I manually put the ram speed in as 3200mhz along with the correct timings and all worked fine. Have not had any crashes or issues running benchmarks. Wasn't too sure if I picked the correct RAM but I just went off the QVL.

Temperatures seem to sit around 20 degrees idle and 35 degrees load with the stock wraith cooler (these seem low to me but I read the temp issue was fixed in 1001?) The cooler itself doesn't feel hot when under load so it seems to correlate with the temp reading.

Then one thing I can't get to work is FanXpert, when it runs through the setup it slows the case fans down to nearly stopping then jumps them back up to full speed which results in a large spike at the start of the curve and makes them run at full speed constantly. I had to uninstall the AI Suite and set the curve in the BIOS but I was hoping to use the feature to turn fans off when idle. Is this a bug that will get worked out?


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> @ warreng5995
> 
> IMO, something is wrong with CPU->WC mounting - Please check everything again
> My setup working without problems at all (today i was checking my mounting also, and tightened screws again)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't panic just be Patience and precise


Hi Ne01 OnnA,
I'm not panicking, just aggravated, tired, and got a lot of work that I need this system to be able to get done

I was very careful to make sure the CPU was perfectly in place and fully seated when I locked it down in the socket.
And as I just added, I did use the H115i AM3+ mount, and a new plastic AM3+ backplate, as Corsair is far far behind on their AM4 brackets... I still haven't received one...

I guess I could recheck it though...
is the CPU known for throwing the "*8*" code?


----------



## bashru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> Hi Ne01 OnnA,
> I'm not panicking, just aggravated, tired, and got a lot of work that I need this system to be able to get done
> 
> I was very careful to make sure the CPU was perfectly in place and fully seated when I locked it down in the socket.
> And as I just added, I did use the H115i AM3+ mount, and a new plastic AM3+ backplate, as Corsair is far far behind on their AM4 brackets... I still haven't received one...
> 
> I guess I could recheck it though...
> is the CPU known for throwing the "*8*" code?


dude, remove you hydro cooling and install stock wrath cooler.
update when done

P.s.
as said above its something wrong with central part of backplate.
on ours ekwb kits we can just remove this central part cos its rubber, but yours is plastic - maybe thats the case.


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bashru*
> 
> dude, remove you hydro cooling and install stock wrath cooler.
> update when done


1700*X*
didn't come with the wrath cooler


----------



## bashru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> 1700*X*
> didn't come with the wrath cooler


ok, install ANY cooler that fit, but with Stock backplate


----------



## warreng5995

I did re-tighten the screws on the H115i CPU head...
They were already pretty tight, but I turned them an extra 1/4 to 1/2 turn.

I don't know if the 0038 BIOS fixed the CPU temps or not _(haven't seen any reports on that with certainty)_

But Corsair LINK (latest update) is only showing the *"H115i temp"* as being 25.6c...
don't know if thats what it is saying the CPU temp is... or if that is the temp of the water.

I'm guessing that *"TEMP #1"* is most likely the actual CPU temp... it is showing 47c


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bashru*
> 
> ok, install ANY cooler that fit, but with Stock backplate


This is the only cooler I have...


----------



## bashru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> I'm guessing that *"TEMP #1"* is most likely the actual CPU temp... it is showing 47c


Tctl is the right temp


----------



## LBManiac

I'm getting max 32 degrees C whilst running latest P95 - on 1001 bios - Just seems very low to me but computer runs great still lol


----------



## bashru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> This is the only cooler I have...


any 10-20$ cooler will do the job. but i cant be sure what it helps


----------



## Fright

@elmor
@majestynl

Expierenced a major crash, as we speak. Mainboard goes with an error 8 and yellow led blinking got a dark screen and pc seems crashed (had booted up freshly just firefox with youtube open) BIOS is 0902 and @optimized default settings except I changed the SVM CPU virtualization and this got the crash done. Tested it twice now, only thing I've changed from the optimized default settings so just to let you guys know where the error sits obviously.

Coldboot issue seems gone when the RAM is on stock clocks of 2133 MHz.

I have all 12 pins of CPU power (EPS 2007) connected should be okay or do I just need 8 phases of power?

Best regards.


----------



## LBManiac

Currently running p95, the only thing that jumps out to me is the temperatures 3/4/5/6 which have increased from 65 to 77, not sure what these are though


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBManiac*
> 
> I'm getting max 32 degrees C whilst running latest P95 - on 1001 bios - Just seems very low to me but computer runs great still lol


Looking at BIOS and now using CPUID HWMonitor, with only internet running:

TEMPIN0 Temps seem to be around 48c to 55c...

The thing is, I've never had it crash when I was actually rendering video or something to give a heavy load...

*EDIT:*
Just downloaded HWiNFO64, and it shows current CPU temp at 46c
same as CPUID HWMonitor currently


----------



## LBManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> Looking at BIOS and now using CPUID HWMonitor, with only internet running:
> 
> TEMPIN0 Temps seem to be around 48c to 55c...
> 
> The thing is, I've never had it crash when I was actually rendering video or something to give a heavy load...


I can't understand whats going on with all the different info flying around... computer runs fine and have been gaming. Got my first error in P95 just now so I guess its the memory as I'm running it at its rated speed/settings.

Thinking I may just pop off for a few weeks and come back when its all been fixed. In the meantime I can just enjoy my build as its yet to crash


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> @elmor
> @majestynl
> 
> Expierenced a major crash, as we speak. Mainboard goes with an error 8 and yellow led blinking got a dark screen and pc seems crashed (had booted up freshly just firefox with youtube open) BIOS is 0902 and @optimized default settings except I changed the SVM CPU virtualization and this got the crash done. Tested it twice now, only thing I've changed from the optimized default settings so just to let you guys know where the error sits obviously.
> 
> Coldboot issue seems gone when the RAM is on stock clocks of 2133 MHz.
> 
> I have all 12 pins of CPU power (EPS 2007) connected should be okay or do I just need 8 phases of power?
> 
> Best regards.


Should be all 12 pins from what I understand. I think it can run with just the 8 pin, but not if you are OC.

*To clarify,* you ran optimized defaults and when you changed SVM CPU virtualization, its Stopped crashing? Or is that when it crashed?


----------



## Fright

This setting caused the crash. When you load optimized default via BIOS this cpu feature is disabled and I enabled it and that caused the issue.


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> This setting caused the crash. When you load optimized default via BIOS this cpu feature is disabled and I enabled it and that caused the issue.


Ok, Thanks. Sounded like my problem for a minuet, but I have everything set to default.


----------



## shalafi

I am an utter and complete idiot.
The reason for my blackscreens was that the fan curve for the Wraith was too optimistic. Basically the cooler was running at 50% during benchmarks and temps were slowly creeping up until some thermal mojo locked up. Now the fun part - Tctl and CPU temp in HWinfo peaked at some non-scary value and didn't increase further. The only hint were some of the Temperature 3/4/5/6 readings in HWinfo. Depending on how I tinkered with case fans and whatnot, one or two of these temps would never peak and continue to increase until a blackscreen crash. Now that the Wraith is running full tilt at load, Temperature 6 peaks at around 62 in Prime95 Blend and the system is stable at 3800MHz, whereas before I couldn't even get 3650 to not crash.

@warreng5995
@LBManiac
@Mumak
temps 3/4/5/6 are somehow directly connected to the CPU / socket area / the immediate surroundings. If they are increasing, there is something wrong with your cooling, even though all the other temp readings seem fine. Around the time my system was crashing I noticed that the original metal backplate was really hot on the back side of the board - maybe one of the sensors/temps is at the back of the board, maybe somewhere below the backplate? This could also explain issues people have been seeing with non-original / AM3 backplates.


----------



## dr1337

I too have been getting the dreaded Q-Code 8 crash but only when overclocking the RAM speed to 3200.


----------



## LBManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shalafi*
> 
> @warreng5995
> @LBManiac
> @Mumak
> temps 3/4/5/6 are somehow directly connected to the CPU / socket area / the immediate surroundings. If they are increasing, there is something wrong with your cooling, even though all the other temp readings seem fine. Around the time my system was crashing I noticed that the original metal backplate was really hot on the back side of the board - maybe one of the sensors/temps is at the back of the board, maybe somewhere below the backplate? This could also explain issues people have been seeing with non-original / AM3 backplates.


I will lay off stress testing until there is some actual info as to what these temps are. I'm running stock speed with wraith cooler and a fan at the front and the back of case just, there's no temperature coming off the case at all and the exhaust fan is only slightly warm. It's unnerving getting low readings and it being physically not hot to touch when reading of all the higher temps, I'm hoping its just because I've not tried to overclock.

Backplate is the one that came on the board, just took the plastic tops off to screw the wraith cooler into


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> Alright.... I'm at my wits end with RYZEN....
> At this point I *REALLY* wish I would have stayed away from AMD all together, went with an x99 and a 6800k as I originally intended.
> 
> I can't even work on a word document without this thing crashing...
> and of course I hadn't saved my document for a while....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As i wrote in some of my posts a few days ago, I thought it was the ASUS ROG STRIX Radeon Rx 480 8GB OC which was either a bad card, or had something to do with the drivers not working with this crosshair vi board or the bios for some reason. As every time I tried to uninstall the drivers, or even change the video card settings, the system would crash and the leds on the card would flash on and off. It even crashed when I tried to update the GPU BIOS...
> 
> This is besides the "random" system crashes that usually happened when I was just using the internet, or a word document or something.
> 
> So... at the cost of $300 ($100 more than the rx 480) I order a EVGA GeForce GTX 1060 6GB FTW+ GAMING ACX 3.0... it arrives today, got it installed, boot system, crashes right off... get all the old Rx 480 drivers uninstalled with DDU and CC cleaner... try to install latest nvidia drivers.. crashes while installing... reboot try again... nvidia drivers install this time.
> 
> Runs for a while, multiple hours, seems to be working... then just when I start to think that this new graphics card fixed it.... it crashes while I was working on my word document.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...... really really hope I can return one of these graphics cards since apparently the ASUS RX 480 apparently isn't bad..........
> 
> So far, I've spent about $2k on this system, first desktop I've had in nearly 5 years... first computer I've bought in about 6 years... this was a real investment for me...
> I needed it built, setup and working at the first of this month... here it is toward the end of the month and I still can't even use it. Can't get any work done...
> 
> This is *beyond* ridiculous... ocing is one thing... but not running stably period... *AMD needed months more work before they should have ever released anything*, let alone the mb manufactures.... I wish I had it to do over...
> 
> don't mean to rant... I know many of you are in the same boat...
> 
> *What it's Doing:*
> 
> When it crashes, the system seems to continue to run, but the screen shows "no signal", the leds on the keyboard and mouse go off, and the crosshair led code shows "8"... thats just *8* not "08" or "80" or any other letter. With the 8 being in the 'first' or left led digit.
> 
> *
> Does Anyone know what is causing this or How to Fix it?????*
> 
> *
> Specs if it matters:*
> 
> *Ryzen 1700x with Corsair Hydro Series H115i AIO with new AM3+ mount and backplate
> *4 other 140mm Corsair case fans
> *Asus Crosshair VI mobo
> *G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4 24000) Desktop Memory Model F4-3000C15Q-32GRK - _currently running at 2133mhz, had changed it to 2666mhz, still had same issue no change._
> *EVGA GeForce GTX 1060 6GB FTW+ GAMING ACX 3.0
> *CORSAIR RMi Series RM850i 850W
> *Crucial MX200 SSD 500gb Boot drive
> *Corsair Obsidian Series 750D Case
> 
> Current BIOS is the 0038 - _had the 0902 installed before this, still had the exact same issue._
> 
> ALL BIOS settings are currently set to defaults - _Reading some of the posts on here for these past two weeks, I have tried to change some voltages and such, none of it helped or changed anything._
> 
> *I am NOT doing any overclocking - I'd just Need this thing to run!*
> 
> Windows 10 pro
> ALL Drivers are latest versions
> 
> *Any Help would be Much Appreciated
> ~Thanks*


Do you have other ram you can try? if not just try with 16gb


----------



## shalafi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBManiac*
> 
> [..] I'm running stock speed with wraith cooler and a fan at the front and the back of case just, there's no temperature coming off the case at all and the exhaust fan is only slightly warm. It's unnerving getting low readings and it being physically not hot to touch when reading of all the higher temps, I'm hoping its just because I've not tried to overclock.
> 
> Backplate is the one that came on the board, just took the plastic tops off to screw the wraith cooler into


Yeah, mounted it the same way (there's no other way, right?







). Everything was mostly warm to the touch, except for the backplate and heatsink fins of the Wraith that are closest to the CPU - running your finger along the heatsink fins from the fan to the CPU was like "warm, warm, warm, HOT!!".
Also, look at this:

The mounting points are directly connected to the heatspreader, along with the metal screws and metal backplate, I can see a lot of the heat being transferred directly into the backplate ..


----------



## gupsterg

@warreng5995

I had the just 8 code and another member did also, @nosequeponer.

Mine was when undervolting leading to instability.

His was unstable OC AFAIK.

You are doing neither and at stock. So something is destabilizing your setup at stock.

No idea which direction to point you in. Hopefully elmor or [email protected] will have something for you to try.


----------



## LBManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shalafi*
> 
> Yeah, mounted it the same way (there's no other way, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Everything was mostly warm to the touch, except for the backplate and heatsink fins of the Wraith that are closest to the CPU - running your finger along the heatsink fins from the fan to the CPU was like "warm, warm, warm, HOT!!".
> Also, look at this:
> 
> The mounting points are directly connected to the heatspreader, along with the metal screws and metal backplate, I can see a lot of the heat being transferred directly into the backplate ..


Interesting, I didn't look at it too much before putting it in. The thing that doesn't add up is if the cpu is reporting temps of 20 degrees (or even 50 degrees as others are posting) how does the temperature reach 75 degrees at other points. I will keep an eye on temps and have another poke around. I do have a 212 evo sitting downstairs but no longer have a spare AM3 backplate as its gone into a new build for granda!

Suppose time will tell and things will eventually sort out, for what I use my computer for I have not had any issues so I am just going to stick with the way it is setup, despite the error in P95. Computer is on 24/7 and its uptime is 44 hours so there is nothing major enough to crash it and hopefully with updates things will only get better.

Thanks for pointing out the heat issue, will surely look into it more once I've had some sleep!

Just a quick question forgot to put first time round... Did you do something to solve the heat issue and did it fix the unknown temps?


----------



## blindrezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Anyone else using AMD RAID?
> 
> it just hangs on "storage", I can't close it down, either.


Just FYI, now that I have finally gotten Windows to recognize my RAID array during installation, I can confirm that I have this problem as well.

I've sent a bug report to CPUID about it. I'll let you know if anything comes of it.


----------



## Mumak

I have just released HWiNFO v5.47-3115 Beta and pulled the earlier builds.
Another note about the new CPU current/power measurement for C6H and PRIME X370 under ASUS EC sensor. It seems that neither this value is accurate, as it covers the Vcore rail of the CPU only (VDDCR_SoC is not measured/included). Moreover due to the nature of implementation (HW/firmware), under frequent Vcore fluctuations the final power value might not be accurate.
I will try to find with ASUS a better way how to measure CPU power using on-board circuits, but don't know if that will be realized..


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> I have just released HWiNFO v5.47-3115 Beta and pulled the earlier builds.
> Another note about the new CPU current/power measurement for C6H and PRIME X370 under ASUS EC sensor. It seems that neither this value is accurate, as it covers the Vcore rail of the CPU only (VDDCR_SoC is not measured/included). Moreover due to the nature of implementation (HW/firmware), under frequent Vcore fluctuations the final power value might not be accurate.
> I will try to find with ASUS a better way how to measure CPU power using on-board circuits, but don't know if that will be realized..


Link please


----------



## Black Indica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ras5al6Ghul2*
> 
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction? I have two points to make
> 
> 1. I have a 1700X, running 0038 Bios. Since I'm new to PC in general, I decided that the best way to overclock was to run the AI Suite. It overclocks to 3.97Ghz, but clocks with a 1.5V. I just let the AI Suite choose all settings. From what I understand, this voltage is not ideal for longevity. I believe the AI suite overclocks one one core, except I would like it to overclock on all cores (I could be wrong, I am new to this).
> 
> 2. I would like if someone point me to a step-by-step guide to manually overclock. I know I could search out for this information, but I want the most reliable source.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> OCSettings 2851k .png file


http://valid.x86.fr/c6ts70
maybe its just your chip specifically, but i have the 1700x running at 40.75 on 1.43125 in bios and 1.461 peak with level 5 LLC.
imo, never use software to edit hardware settings.
there's an unnecessary risk for the sake of a friendly UI


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Link please


The public HWiNFO download page: https://www.hwinfo.com/download.php
Scroll down to "Download latest Beta v5.47-3115"


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> Thanks: when changing voltages, should I use manual mode or offset mode? Also, what's the difference really? Is offset still auto-adjusted but offset by the amount set by the user?


Manual is fixed, and offset is an offset from the default voltage..

Eventually using offset would be better in my opinion. Voltage will swing a bit when idle or load around the setting..


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MigM16*
> 
> ya in cpuz im seeing 2T also i wonder if that could end up an issue ill try ur setting in the am,


You could try 0038, it's same as 1001 but with 1T


----------



## Glazos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> THANKS for the tip man. Tested your theory and it's spot on. Ran CB again after a restart I only scored in the low 1800s. Put PC to sleep, woke her up, re-ran and got this:
> 
> 
> All: Sorry to disappoint but there's no magic behind my CB scores apparently. Will turn HPET on asap


again an amazing score !!!

could you share your bios settings ?
you can save a txt file in bios and upload it here


----------



## Ubardog

Vcore seems more accurate now. It is showing the peaks now. Previous Ver. used to show 1.356 as peak now it ticks up to 1.373.... I feel this is an improvement
As for temps I'm using Liquid temp as my guide

Edit Vcore peaked at 1.395 under new HW64. From what others have measured and compared with DDM this seems a little more inline with there results.

But ofc Im sure they will do a proper test and report back

Can't wait


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> Ok, Thanks. Sounded like my problem for a minuet, but I have everything set to default.


Try to DISABLE -> SVM CPU virtualization
And set CPU V as= Offset and Manual and give 0.23000

Try to put on it Heavy Load then


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blindrezo*
> 
> Just FYI, now that I have finally gotten Windows to recognize my RAID array during installation, I can confirm that I have this problem as well.
> 
> I've sent a bug report to CPUID about it. I'll let you know if anything comes of it.


Yup RAID is broken on HERO VI

I have RAID 0 2xHDD from my Old PhenomII x6 and it didn't work at all.
We need to hold our horses with RAID setups


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> You could try 0038, it's same as 1001 but with 1T


1001 is 1T or 1N
0038 is 2T or 2N








If you see 2T on 1001 BIOS try to reflash it in BIOS internal Flash from USB..


----------



## RudsterTech

Been reading this topic since it first started but only now sorted out my account issues (Couldn't log in on my old account)
But anyway, I finally cracked it



4.1GHz at 4.25V stable (Prime 95 12 hours) with 64GB's of 3600MHz memory running at 3200MHz 18 16 16 36 LLC3
I do have a cold boot issue with the memory settings but booting into windows at 2666 then switching to 3200MHz in bios 5 minutes later works.

Will bring it back down to stock as I need this system for uni but in the weekend, I'll have a go at p state overclocking


----------



## RudsterTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> 1001 is 1T or 1N
> 0038 is 2T or 2N
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you see 2T on 1001 BIOS try to reflash it in BIOS internal Flash from USB..


I saw 2T when I initially flashed 1001, However a cmos reset cured that


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RudsterTech*
> 
> Been reading this topic since it first started but only now sorted out my account issues (Couldn't log in on my old account)
> But anyway, I finally cracked it
> 
> 
> 
> 4.1GHz at 4.25V stable (Prime 95 12 hours) with 64GB's of 3600MHz memory running at 3200MHz 18 16 16 36 LLC3
> I do have a cold boot issue with the memory settings but booting into windows at 2666 then switching to 3200MHz in bios 5 minutes later works.
> 
> Will bring it back down to stock as I need this system for uni but in the weekend, I'll have a go at p state overclocking


Heya Before you go to mad

Download this

The public HWiNFO download page: https://www.hwinfo.com/download.php
Scroll down to "Download latest Beta v5.47-3115"

Then Run prime95 and check your Vcore See what it peaks out at and see if u still comfortable


----------



## fanboynz

I don't understand the 1N/2N, what exactly is it, and how do I know which one I have?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fanboynz*
> 
> I don't understand the 1N/2N, what exactly is it, and how do I know which one I have?


It's Command Rate

"1N is the slightly faster option. If you want better performance set your command rate in the BIOS, under memory timing options, to 1N, it might be unstable though. 2N is just more stable and somewhat slower than 1N."


----------



## RudsterTech

Just checked, 1.438v

Honestly not going to run this much longer. Not comfortable with voltage over 1.4v unless it is only for when I need it.

Will be running at stock 3000MHz memory until a new bios is released and I have time to mess around with P States.
This was for now to see where I can get this chip to for now


----------



## blindrezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> Yup RAID is broken on HERO VI
> 
> I have RAID 0 2xHDD from my Old PhenomII x6 and it didn't work at all.
> We need to hold our horses with RAID setups


Wait, broken how? 

RAID works perfectly fine for me, getting Windows 10 to detect it during installation was a challenge, but I managed! If that's your problem, then check one of my previous posts.









Link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/3120#post_25938452


----------



## RudsterTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blindrezo*
> 
> Wait, broken how?
> 
> RAID works perfectly fine for me, getting Windows 10 to detect it during installation was a challenge, but I managed! If that's your problem, then check one of my previous posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/3120#post_25938452


Agreed, It took me 3 hours to work out how to get Windows 10 to see my RAID 0 array but haven't had a problem with it since


----------



## shalafi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBManiac*
> 
> Just a quick question forgot to put first time round... Did you do something to solve the heat issue and did it fix the unknown temps?


I adjusted the Wraith fan curve to be a lot more aggressive  the temp6 reading no stops increasing after a certain point (around 62 I think)


----------



## bluej511

Day 2, still boots up just fine. Was even 19-20°C in the room this morning and had no issues.

Main annoying problem, after a cold boot my front audio port doesnt seem to work, in realtek audio manager switching back and forth between playback devices in the options seems to fix it. I like to play 2 audio streams so i can have 2 dif volumes in case i need to use my headphones and dont want em at 100% volume.

Other then that booted up just fine at 2933 no issues. Probably been 3-4 boots since yesterday at this speed with no issues. I dont turn off the psu either so its fine so far.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> Yup RAID is broken on HERO VI
> 
> I have RAID 0 2xHDD from my Old PhenomII x6 and it didn't work at all.
> We need to hold our horses with RAID setups


Nah, RAID works fine; it was just CPU-Z that hung on "Storage" when it's enabled.


----------



## SpecChum

Is there a way to change dram frequency in Windows?

I want to see if 3200 actually works once booted.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> 1001 is 1T or 1N
> 0038 is 2T or 2N
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you see 2T on 1001 BIOS try to reflash it in BIOS internal Flash from USB..


You are right! Sorry this was an typo!


----------



## RudsterTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Is there a way to change dram frequency in Windows?
> 
> I want to see if 3200 actually works once booted.


In theory if you have HPET enabled, You can through Ryzen Master.

I have yet to work out where HPET is in the bios though


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RudsterTech*
> 
> In theory if you have HPET enabled, You can through Ryzen Master.
> 
> I have yet to work out where HPET is in the bios though


I thought you had to reboot with RM?


----------



## dr1337

Has anybody been able to get Corsair Vengeange LPX (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16) to work at 3200? I keep getting Q-Code 8 during heavy CPU operation such as code compilation even though it's on the QVL on the Asus website - http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO_DRAM_QVLforAMDRyzenProcessors_0316.pdf


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr1337*
> 
> Has anybody been able to get Corsair Vengeange LPX (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16) to work at 3200? I keep getting Q-Code 8 during heavy CPU operation such as code compilation even though it's on the QVL on the Asus website - http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO_DRAM_QVLforAMDRyzenProcessors_0316.pdf


QCode 8 is CPU not operational, so could be quite a few things.

Given the amount of these reports coming in I'm actually starting to think, and hopefully I'm wrong, that the "fabric", including the actual memory controller, doesn't like being overclocked to 1600Mhz unless you've got a really good chip.

I'm not convinced these are all down to RAM timings.

Huge pinch of salt needed tho, it's only my train of thought right now.


----------



## RudsterTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I thought you had to reboot with RM?


Maybe you do. I never found HPET so I can't say.

Though rebooting from windows on this motherboard seems different from changing settings in bios.Still might have a chance through AMD Ryzen Master


----------



## lordzed83

Ye I have not found HPET in bios but maybe dont know where 2 look ??

I see no news about new bios yet.


----------



## RudsterTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> QCode 8 is CPU not operational, so could be quite a few things.
> 
> Given the amount of these reports coming in I'm actually starting to think, and hopefully I'm wrong, that the "fabric", including the actual memory controller, doesn't like being overclocked to 1600Mhz unless you've got a really good chip.
> 
> I'm not convinced these are all down to RAM timings.
> 
> Huge pinch of salt needed tho, it's only my train of thought right now.


From my testing, I got 8 code almost exclusively with ram frequencies of 3000 and 3200.
However if you manage to get the system to post, it's completely fine. No crashing or anything from my testings. Though I think my chip is above average so that could be why I can boot 3200 on dual rank.

Single rank B-Die seems to be much better at 3200 so I would say it's all down to how post has been implemented with trimming


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Ye I have not found HPET in bios but maybe dont know where 2 look ??
> 
> I see no news about new bios yet.


it's in there, I'm sure I saw it the other day.

I'm at work at the minute but I seem to remember it was called Hi-Def timer or some such. I seem to remember it's in Advanced somewhere.

I'll have a look tonight unless someone beats me to it.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr1337*
> 
> Has anybody been able to get Corsair Vengeange LPX (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16) to work at 3200? I keep getting Q-Code 8 during heavy CPU operation such as code compilation even though it's on the QVL on the Asus website - http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO_DRAM_QVLforAMDRyzenProcessors_0316.pdf


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RudsterTech*
> 
> From my testing, I got 8 code almost exclusively with ram frequencies of 3000 and 3200.
> However if you manage to get the system to post, it's completely fine. No crashing or anything from my testings. Though I think my chip is above average so that could be why I can boot 3200 on dual rank.
> 
> Single rank B-Die seems to be much better at 3200 so I would say it's all down to how post has been implemented with trimming


I have his exact ram but in 2 days have not had error 8 yet, i get 15 and then 0d right after.

Even though the RAM is on the list the versions are different, my guess is, one is samsung (older versions of the ram) and the new ones are hynix.

If i set everything manually i can get 2933 without issues, its been 2 days and no problem. Setting DOCP Standard yesterday i got 3200mhz to boot, after a shut down i couldnt get 3200mhz no matter what. Its fine now at 2933 though. So my guess is the ram version probably makes a difference. Im sure with the next BIOS update everyone should be able to get to 3200mhz with ease with single sided ram.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I have his exact ram but in 2 days have not had error 8 yet, i get 15 and then 0d right after.
> 
> Im sure with the next BIOS update everyone should be able to get to 3200mhz with ease with single sided ram.


I really hope you're right, but something is niggling at me saying q-code 8, like I get too, is CPU bound not memory bound.

If I set mine to 3200Mhz, at any timings, I get code F9 quickly followed by an 8 very quickly followed by a shutdown and reboot.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I really hope you're right, but something is niggling at me saying q-code 8, like I get too, is CPU bound not memory bound.
> 
> If I set mine to 3200Mhz, at any timings, I get code F9 quickly followed by an 8 very quickly followed by a shutdown and reboot.


Is your cpu OCed or stock? I'm at stock for now because i was trying out memory speeds and timings. I get 15 and 0d instantly and no posting or BIOS screen. Only at 3200mhz and happens instantly, 2933 and below is perfectly fine.


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr1337*
> 
> Has anybody been able to get Corsair Vengeange LPX (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16) to work at 3200? I keep getting Q-Code 8 during heavy CPU operation such as code compilation even though it's on the QVL on the Asus website - http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO_DRAM_QVLforAMDRyzenProcessors_0316.pdf


I have the same Ram

Im on Bios 1001

This is how i got it to run stable

Reset CMOS
Go Into bios set standard docp and boot voltage
enter windows and ran hyperPI
you may need to up the SocV and or ram voltage if it crashes

Make note.......

Reset CMOS
Adjust Pstates and Vcore dont adjust any thing else
Run Prime95 realbench
Pass ?

Reset Cmos
Adjust ram
Reboot
Adjust Pstate Vcore
Run stress tests
Pass ... Leave it alone new patches will come SOON and you will have to tweeeeak again
Fail adjust and retry

Cold boot issues ? up the soc and possibly the ram Vboot

Please Im fairly noob any thing wrong or tips Tell me .. but this is my way i got 3.8 stable on 3200 CMK16GX4M2B3200C16


----------



## dr1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> QCode 8 is CPU not operational, so could be quite a few things.
> 
> Given the amount of these reports coming in I'm actually starting to think, and hopefully I'm wrong, that the "fabric", including the actual memory controller, doesn't like being overclocked to 1600Mhz unless you've got a really good chip.
> 
> I'm not convinced these are all down to RAM timings.
> 
> Huge pinch of salt needed tho, it's only my train of thought right now.


No, I'm pretty sure it's to do with RAM. At 2666 my system can power through an entire Android AOSP build without any hiccups. At 3200, it will **** itself randomly and go to Q-Code 8.


----------



## Karagra

For those who cant hit 3200Mhz and have decent ram...
Bios 1001
Ram Voltage 1.45
Boot Ram Voltage 1.45
VSoc 1.2
VSoc llc3
Timings 18-18-18-38
Edit: Then work down the timings, voltage, and soc until you are satisfied or the computer tells you no lol.
WARNING: THIS IS HOW I OBTAINED 3200MHZ MAY NOT BE SAFE OR WORK FOR EVERYONE.


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> For those who cant hit 3200Mhz and have decent ram...
> Bios 1001
> Ram Voltage 1.45
> Boot Ram Voltage 1.45
> VSoc 1.2
> VSoc llc3
> Timings 18-18-18-38
> then try to work them down slowly. WARNING: THIS IS HOW I OBTAINED 3200MHZ MAY NOT BE SAFE OR WORK FOR EVERYONE.


Brute Force FTW


----------



## Karagra

I feel people try to pull 1.35 14-34 from the start without working down slowly.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> For those who cant hit 3200Mhz and have decent ram...
> Bios 1001
> Ram Voltage 1.45
> Boot Ram Voltage 1.45
> VSoc 1.2
> VSoc llc3
> Timings 18-18-18-38
> then try to work them down slowly. WARNING: THIS IS HOW I OBTAINED 3200MHZ MAY NOT BE SAFE OR WORK FOR EVERYONE.


A bit high in the voltage unless the BIOS is off by .010mv. Considering im fully stable at 2933 with 1.36 and 1.36 with soc at 1.1, there is no reason it shouldn't go to 3200mhz. Shouldnt need for higher voltages (that the ram isnt even rated for lol)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> I have the same Ram
> 
> Im on Bios 1001
> 
> This is how i got it to run stable
> 
> Reset CMOS
> Go Into bios set standard docp and boot voltage
> enter windows and ran hyperPI
> you may need to up the SocV and or ram voltage if it crashes
> 
> Make note.......
> 
> Reset CMOS
> Adjust Pstates and Vcore dont adjust any thing else
> Run Prime95 realbench
> Pass ?
> 
> Reset Cmos
> Adjust ram
> Reboot
> Adjust Pstate Vcore
> Run stress tests
> Pass ... Leave it alone new patches will come SOON and you will have to tweeeeak again
> Fail adjust and retry
> 
> Cold boot issues ? up the soc and possibly the ram Vboot
> 
> Please Im fairly noob any thing wrong or tips Tell me .. but this is my way i got 3.8 stable on 3200 CMK16GX4M2B3200C16


I tried this and it worked once. Shut down and start my PC again and nada no matter what would not go to 3200mhz. Something reset itself after a shut down and has stayed that way. I tried SOC all the way to 1.1 and got nada. Considering 1.2 is the limit and bios/softwares report the wrong voltages im fine sticking with 2933 and not destroying my board and ram lol.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Is your cpu OCed or stock? I'm at stock for now because i was trying out memory speeds and timings. I get 15 and 0d instantly and no posting or BIOS screen. Only at 3200mhz and happens instantly, 2933 and below is perfectly fine.


No, at stock. I just get 4 F9->8 reboots then it boots fine as it sets the RAM back to 2133Mhz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr1337*
> 
> No, I'm pretty sure it's to do with RAM. At 2666 my system can power through an entire Android AOSP build without any hiccups. At 3200, it will **** itself randomly and go to Q-Code 8.


Hopefully you're right









Don't forget tho, by setting RAM to 3200Mhz you're running the IMC, and ergo the "Fabric" at 1600Mhz, at 2666Mhz you're running fabric at 1333Mhz. You're overclocking the SOC on the CPU.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> No, at stock. I just get 4 F9->8 reboots then it boots fine as it sets the RAM back to 2133Mhz
> Hopefully you're right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget tho, by setting RAM to 3200Mhz you're running the IMC, and ergo the "Fabric" at 1600Mhz, at 2666Mhz you're running fabric at 1333Mhz. You're overclocking the SOC on the CPU.


Yea a bit weird, mine just gives me 15 then 0d. I have my SOC set to 1.100 in the BIOS, not sure if it even helps much, i left it on auto and got to 2666 just fine, i tried 1.1 to see if i could get 3200 but got 2933 instead.

DOCP Standard worked for me ONCE and booted into windows, after i shut down and restarted my pc did not work.


----------



## The Stilt

No need to use silly high VDDCR_SoC voltages








0.9125V set from bios, measures 0.915V under load.



Hynix AFR.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> No need to use silly high VDDCR_SoC voltages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.9125V set from bios, measures 0.915V under load.
> 
> 
> 
> Hynix AFR.


Hey Stilt, what's your take on running 3200 RAM? Should all chips manage it in your opinion?

My 1700 just falls over; doesn't even POST.

tried SOC all the way from 0.8 to 1.2v


----------



## Ubardog

Stilt
we have CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 you have CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 correct ?
probably not to much difference but will be the reason why u can stay stable at lower soc.
give or take a bit of luck









Edit corrected


----------



## egandt

Personally for Stability testing I do the following:

First: cinebench R15 twice
Second: RealBench for 2 hours 32GB (I have 64GB RAM) and a GTX 1070
Third: HandBreak (re-encode 4K h264 to 1080p HQ h264 and also 720p h265, I queue at least 4 such conversions), also at the same time run Prime95 (using 32GB), this should run for at least 8 hours
Fourth: Microsoft's Memory Test at least 1 Pass (with 64G this takes a long time)
Finally: Prime95 (using 8GB) and Heaven's Benchmark for 2 hours (extreme settings windowed at 1600x900), CrystalDiskMark on C: (at least 2 times during the test)

Assuming the system survives all this I expect it to be reasonable stable for anything I throw at it. Basically this means that I can test 1 change fully in a day,, if I have not changed anything with memory I may forgo step 4 and only test every other cycle to save time, but before I consider it stable it needs to pass this one at least once with everything enabled.

The Final test , is to ensure that with Video at 100% and CPU at 100% and Disk at 100% everything works and there is no heat issues. I normally have HWMonitor running for all testing except for memory.

ERIC


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Stilt
> we have CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 you have CMK16GX4M2B3200C15 correct ?
> probably not to much difference but will be the reason why u can stay stable at lower soc.
> give or take a bit of luck


His is the 3000mhz ram which is what the reviewers for ryzen 7 got in their press kit.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Hey Stilt, what's your take on running 3200 RAM? Should all chips manage it in your opinion?
> 
> My 1700 just falls over; doesn't even POST.
> 
> tried SOC all the way from 0.8 to 1.2v


I think we've yet to see the actual limitations of the memory controller, so probably all chips will do 3200MHz+. At least once the software & firmware (AGESA) side has been sorted.

The 1700 specimen I'm using has the lowest leakage of all Ryzen chips I've seen so far. So technically it should require higher voltage in every aspect, than the chips with higher leakage









I would suggest:

- Set the VDDCR_SoC voltage to 0.95 - 0.975V from the bios.
- Set 2933MHz MEMCLK & save changes, reboot.
- Re-enter the bios and change the MEMCLK to 3200MHz, save changes and reboot.

DRAM training should pass now, as long as your memory can do the frequency with the settings you are using.

Despite the single rank (sided) modules are currently 2933-3200MHz capable, running dual rank (sided) modules will require using lower DRAM ratios and increasing the BCLK (which is not recommended).

Corsair 3000C15 kit (Ver. 5.30) uses Hynix AFR ICs.
3200C16 could be the same, or Hynix MFR or Samsung x-Die (check the version number from the label).
5.xx = Hynix, 4.xx = Samsung.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> I think we've yet to see the actual limitations of the memory controller, so probably all chips will do 3200MHz+. At least once the software & firmware (AGESA) side has been sorted.
> 
> The 1700 specimen I'm using has the lowest leakage of all Ryzen chips I've seen so far. So technically it should require higher voltage in every aspect, than the chips with higher leakage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest:
> 
> - Set the VDDCR_SoC voltage to 0.95 - 0.975V from the bios.
> - Set 2933MHz MEMCLK & save changes, reboot.
> - Re-enter the bios and change the MEMCLK to 3200MHz, save changes and reboot.
> 
> DRAM training should pass now, as long as your memory can do the frequency with the settings you are using.
> 
> Despite the single rank (sided) modules are currently 2933-3200MHz capable, running dual rank (sided) modules will require using lower DRAM ratios and increasing the BCLK (which is not recommended).
> 
> Corsair 3000C15 kit (Ver. 5.30) uses Hynix AFR ICs.
> 3200C16 could be the same, or Hynix MFR or Samsung x-Die (check the version number from the label).
> 5.xx = Hynix, 4.xx = Samsung.


Good info, ive tried your method it just has not worked. I will lower my SOC though since a higher voltage isnt needed.

Ive set it to 2933 with timings and dram/bootv to 1.36v. Boots and posts no problems. As soon as i change the mem frequency to 3200 it wont post. It posted and booted once at 3200mhz but after a cold boot it has failed to do so. I'm not overclocked either but should be by the end of the day. Not sure if that would help me reach 3200mhz but for now 2933 is just fine.


----------



## Karagra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> A bit high in the voltage unless the BIOS is off by .010mv. Considering im fully stable at 2933 with 1.36 and 1.36 with soc at 1.1, there is no reason it shouldn't go to 3200mhz. Shouldnt need for higher voltages (that the ram isnt even rated for lol)


I was giving people a base to work down from. That is how I did it so was just throwing out a simple way to figure out your stable point. I myself use soc 1.1 dram 1.375v 3200mhz 14-14-14-14-34 with my cpu at 4.015 1.46v


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> I think we've yet to see the actual limitations of the memory controller, so probably all chips will do 3200MHz+. At least once the software & firmware (AGESA) side has been sorted.
> 
> The 1700 specimen I'm using has the lowest leakage of all Ryzen chips I've seen so far. So technically it should require higher voltage in every aspect, than the chips with higher leakage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest:
> 
> - Set the VDDCR_SoC voltage to 0.95 - 0.975V from the bios.
> - Set 2933MHz MEMCLK & save changes, reboot.
> - Re-enter the bios and change the MEMCLK to 3200MHz, save changes and reboot.
> 
> DRAM training should pass now, as long as your memory can do the frequency with the settings you are using.
> 
> Despite the single rank (sided) modules are currently 2933-3200MHz capable, running dual rank (sided) modules will require using lower DRAM ratios and increasing the BCLK (which is not recommended).
> 
> Corsair 3000C15 kit (Ver. 5.30) uses Hynix AFR ICs.
> 3200C16 could be the same, or Hynix MFR or Samsung x-Die (check the version number from the label).
> 5.xx = Hynix, 4.xx = Samsung.


My ram is the 3200c14 gskill, so should be fine at 3200.

If I set 3200 at any cas I just get constant f9->8 q-code and reboot. Whole system just turns off and back on again.

I tried going from 2933 first and it still does it.

I'll try again tonight with your suggested voltages tho.


----------



## gupsterg

Spoiler: Setup of OC



i) measure voltages for SB, 1.8V PLL, VDDP, DRAM, NB SOC on DMM when CPU at stock, loaded with x264.

ii) fix all measured voltages in UEFI manually to gain same as testing in step i

iii) alter PState 0 for 3800MHz, set CPU voltage offset to +137.5mV so final VCORE measured on DMM was ~1.350V when under load. I also set LLC LVL1 as wanted to make sure if left on "Auto" UEFI "Auto Rules" were not adjusting it to higher levels.

iv) Global C-State Control [Enabled] in AMD CBS menu as wanted to make sure if left on "Auto" UEFI "Auto Rules" were not changing it.





Spoiler: x264 48 loops pass, ~5.25hrs.









Spoiler: Y-Cruncher 6hrs pass, all tests except FFT (Disabled)









Spoiler: x264 / Y-Cruncher HWiNFO logs



3.8GHz_OC_x264_Y-Crun.zip 1822k .zip file






Spoiler: 3DM FSE set to combined test loop only, ~1.25hrs.



The attached 3DM save file IIRC should open on another's system for viewing.





3DM_FSE_CT_Log.zip 423k .zip file






Spoiler: SWBF HML file



Next I ran SWBF, 1440P "Ultra" preset, with Crimson driver set to FRTC: 89FPS, FreeSync: On, Power Efficiency: On. Due to these settings the GPU will not stick to max clock in game, I don't find performance lacking or see any stutter/issues. Once stability testing of CPU OC finish will revert to my Fury X OC ROM 1145/545. HML file attached with all monitoring data that MSI AB support.

SWBF.zip 81k .zip file






Spoiler: [email protected] ~20.5hrs







Total rig uptime since last reboot: ~35hrs, ~5.25hrs x264 > ~1hr idle > ~6hrs Y-Cruncher > 3DM FSE CT loop ~1.25hrs > SWBF 0.25hrs > [email protected] 20.5hrs.

Will be checking log once finish [email protected], on when tCTL reached >~76°C, how many times it happened. As viewing screenshots at it's first occurrence (~9hrs in [email protected]), the fans on front intake/CPU did not ramp up above ~750 RPM and they should have. Viewing x264 tCTL over 48 loops MAX: ~70°C AVE: ~61°C and Y-Cruncher over 6hrs MAX: ~78°C AVE: ~70°C, fan ramping did occur to ~1200 RPM.

I will be repeating above tests, one at time, leisurely overnight. In preparation for when other RAM is back for some tweaking on that element of OC.


----------



## The Stilt

You're running with 1001 bios, or?
I couldn't do 3200 with 0902 or any of the previous ones either.


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Ive set it to 2933 with timings and dram/bootv to 1.36v. Boots and posts no problems. As soon as i change the mem frequency to 3200 it wont post. It posted and booted once at 3200mhz but after a cold boot it has failed to do so. I'm not overclocked either but should be by the end of the day. Not sure if that would help me reach 3200mhz but for now 2933 is just fine.


I've a similar Problem, different RAM though.
My RAM is QVL (F4-3200C14D-16GVK) with 3200MHz but only boots up until 2933MHz. At 3200MHz (DOCP or manally) I get 5 restarts and then safeboot with 2133MHz. If I set it manually to 2933MHz CL14 it works just fine.

I'm waiting for the new UEFI with updated AGESA, maybe this will help. *fingerscrossed*

Edit: On 1001 UEFI.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> No need to use silly high VDDCR_SoC voltages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.9125V set from bios, measures 0.915V under load.
> 
> 
> 
> Hynix AFR.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I think we've yet to see the actual limitations of the memory controller, so probably all chips will do 3200MHz+. At least once the software & firmware (AGESA) side has been sorted.
> 
> The 1700 specimen I'm using has the lowest leakage of all Ryzen chips I've seen so far. So technically it should require higher voltage in every aspect, than the chips with higher leakage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest:
> 
> - Set the VDDCR_SoC voltage to 0.95 - 0.975V from the bios.
> - Set 2933MHz MEMCLK & save changes, reboot.
> - Re-enter the bios and change the MEMCLK to 3200MHz, save changes and reboot.
> 
> DRAM training should pass now, as long as your memory can do the frequency with the settings you are using.
> 
> Despite the single rank (sided) modules are currently 2933-3200MHz capable, running dual rank (sided) modules will require using lower DRAM ratios and increasing the BCLK (which is not recommended).
> 
> Corsair 3000C15 kit (Ver. 5.30) uses Hynix AFR ICs.
> 3200C16 could be the same, or Hynix MFR or Samsung x-Die (check the version number from the label).
> 5.xx = Hynix, 4.xx = Samsung.


+rep and thank you







.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> You're running with 1001 bios, or?
> I couldn't do 3200 with 0902 or any of the previous ones either.


1001, yeah.

I never even booted it with anything lower.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> You're running with 1001 bios, or?
> I couldn't do 3200 with 0902 or any of the previous ones either.


I think were all at 1001 with 16gb, the 4x guys are probably using 0038.


----------



## nycgtr

Been messing with pstates for the first time. Are we suppose to clock p0 and p1? I don't see it ever downclocking.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Been messing with pstates for the first time. Are we suppose to clock p0 and p1? I don't see it ever downclocking.


i) Change MHz in PState 0 only, leave other settings/states as default.

ii) Use Offset mode voltage to an increment as you require.

You should see down volting/clocking.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> i) Change MHz in PState 0 only, leave other settings/states as default.
> 
> ii) Use Offset mode voltage to an increment as you require.
> 
> You should see down volting/clocking.


Thanks for the quick reply. Felt I was doing something wrong lol. For offset mode do we set our max voltage then - value for minimum? Never really used offset mode for voltage before.


----------



## MigM16

ok soi when ppl are trying diff ram speed like 2400,2666, are u guys manualy setting timings and how do u even know what to set it at?? i feel lost with the ram stuff,
my ram is 16-16-16-36 CasL16 1.35v 3200mhz https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232196
if im shooting for 2666mhz do i still punch in the timings above?


----------



## majestynl

*MESSAGE TO ALL READERS OF THIS THREAD*

Its allready told many times here but im repeating it again :

If you want to know your real voltages, buy yourself a DMM ( $10)
BIOS / HWinFO / and all other software readers are not always showing the right voltages.
Even OC with Manual / Offset / Pstates / AiSuite.. are giving different values..
Could be more or even less than your Software readings!

We already spend a lot of money on our RIGS, i dont think nobody will get poor from $10 for a DMM!!!
It eventually could spare you're frying your CPU, or getting better OC result because you have more voltage to go!


----------



## MigM16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Been messing with pstates for the first time. Are we suppose to clock p0 and p1? I don't see it ever downclocking.


what is this Pstate mean and where to find it also what the heck is po and p1 i never seen that in bios anywhere


----------



## MigM16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> *MESSAGE TO ALL READERS OF THIS THREAD*
> 
> Its allready told many times here but im repeating it again :
> 
> If you want to know your real voltages, buy yourself a DMM ( $10)
> BIOS / HWinFO / and all other software readers are not always showing the right voltages.
> Even OC with Manual / Offset / Pstates / AiSuite.. are giving different values..
> Could be more or even less than your Software readings!
> 
> We already spend a lot of money on our RIGS, i dont think nobody will get poor from $10 for a DMM!!!
> It eventually could spare you're frying your CPU, or getting better OC result because you have more voltage to go!


that being said how off is it? cus my voltage is said to be at 1.286 at 3.9ghz should i be ok for now.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> *MESSAGE TO ALL READERS OF THIS THREAD*
> 
> Its allready told many times here but im repeating it again :
> 
> If you want to know your real voltages, buy yourself a DMM ( $10)
> BIOS / HWinFO / and all other software readers are not always showing the right voltages.
> Even OC with Manual / Offset / Pstates / AiSuite.. are giving different values..
> Could be more or even less than your Software readings!
> 
> We already spend a lot of money on our RIGS, i dont think nobody will get poor from $10 for a DMM!!!
> It eventually could spare you're frying your CPU, or getting better OC result because you have more voltage to go!


Or $19 even (that's what I spent) ;-)
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000EVYGZA/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## MigM16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> Or $19 even (that's what I spent) ;-)
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000EVYGZA/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


i never really used DMM before are there instructions on how to use it with mobo.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MigM16*
> 
> i never really used DMM before are there instructions on how to use it with mobo.




You could also find instructions in the Manual!


----------



## Lipps ForHer

There are voltage read points near the 24 pin power connector. you can just set your dmm to dc voltage and measure the true voltage.
I'm sure others on here can explain with better directions and prolly even get you a few good pix.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

So, last night while piddling around with bios 1001 and attempting to get to 3200MHz dram I noticed something that may or may not help some of you.

While changing settings in the bios I was saving uefi profiles to my last good configuration and then making my changes. That way if I messed something up (Which I did, a lot) and had to clear the CMOS I could quickly reload my settings. I successfully booted using d.o.c.p. standard and 3200mhz dram frequency. In the process of resetting my cpu overclock I locked everything up and had to clear the cmos. On my next boot I just used the profile I had saved and attempted to restart. Nothing - stuck in F9-0d loop. Clear cmos, try again, same thing.

Eventually I ended up getting my 4GHz overclock with a 109 bsclk using the 2933MHz target to get to 3200MHz dram frequency. All is well in the land of Ryzen. Again, I started playing with CPU voltages as I felt I could get them a little lower than what they were. I locked the system up, and had to clear cmos. Reloaded my profile that was just working flawlessly, that I had used for hours and stuck in an F9-0d loop.

After a few attempts I decided I'd try to load the profile, then go back to every settings I changed and either retype the value or reselect the option (Even though the profile is suppose to do this for me). Saved settings and rebooted - like magic everything booted up.

Moral if the story is - if you're like me and using the uefi profiles to save your last good config, if you have to clear your cmos go and type in EVERY change and EVERY option you selected again after you load the profile.

I hope this helps some of you with your OC headaches.


----------



## Crowfood

deleted


----------



## MigM16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*


ok so im gonna put black on the ground and then i use red to test the points ?


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MigM16*
> 
> ok so im gonna put black on the ground and then i use red to test the points ?


yes, so long as your wires on the dmm are set for black ground and red load.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowfood*
> 
> I am having a problem with my system. Keep getting Q-Code 8. I have already posted about this but I'll summarize here.
> 
> I have the 1800X cpu, Air cooler(Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3), Memory(Gskill 3600 CL16 4x8gb), GPU, Samsung 960 pro NVME ssd, and a wireless network card.
> 
> First thing I did is use flashback to update to 1001. I was using 2 of the 4 sticks of ram.
> I installed windows 10 from USB and booted to windows just fine. I started the windows updates. It downloaded them no problem and started to install them. While installing the malicious software removal tool update it stopped at 71%, the screen went black and I got Q-Code 8. So I rebooted and it booted into windows again. Started windows update again and same thing, but this time it went to Q-code 8 quickly. Tried to reboot again but this time it booted to Q-Code 8 without getting to windows. I let the system sit for about 15-20 minutes. Booted again and loaded the bios.
> 
> I monitored the temps in the bios for about 1 hour. Started at CPU: 52C, Motherboard: 25C, VRM: 30C, PHC: 40C. After an hour the temps were steady at: CPU 53C, Motherboard: 28C, VRM: 40C, PHC: 46C. Everything seems normal.
> 
> I have tried bios 0902, 1001, and 0038 clearing cmos after each flashback. I have tried each of my 4 sticks of ram individually. I have removed the heat-sink, reseated the CPU, and reinstalled the cooler.
> I can Boot to bios just fine and leave it running for hours no issues.
> 
> I figured it may be the Samsung 960 Pro m.2 NVME. So I removed it and put in a Samsung 850 EVO. I installed Windows 10 again. This time I let Windows run for 2 hours before doing any updates. Everything was stable. I did the Windows update. Again, at 71% on the malicious software removal tool update, screen goes black and I get q-code 8. Now I am thinking this can't be a coincidence. So I tried with another SSD. Installed Windows 10. Ran Windows Update. Again, at 71% on the malicious software removal tool update, screen goes black and I get q-code 8. What is happening here? Why would that update cause Q-code 8 on all my SSDs? I can't even run windows 10 installer off of a USB when any of these SSDs are plugged in.
> 
> @elmor @raja any ideas what is happening here?


I get q-code 8 only if my cpu is not receiving enough voltage under load. What is your vcore? And have you measured it with a DMM?


----------



## MigM16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> yes, so long as your wires on the dmm are set for black ground and red load.


lmao ahhh ok so, yes but make sure first wires are set up liek we said lol im gonan wright that down so i dont forget. im gonna have a messy folder of info from this forum lol im taking donw a bunch of info before i get hardcore with settings taking it slow for now.
thanks

oh ya 1 more DMM thing does it matter if i spend 10$ or 50$ they will all more or less be the same i mean if im gonna have it for years im ok with 50$ if its good?? idk about this tech much so idk whats good or not.
maybe there are brands to stay away from ?
or settings i will need that some dont have ?


----------



## bluej511

So heres my results. I found 38x to be very good and it worked on my Gaming 5 for 2-3 days with no issues.

HWinfo AND bios both report 1.99v, hwinfo peaks at 1.221 dmm shows 1.238 so its already a bit off with that low of a voltage (1.245 was stable for me on the Gaming 5 so going to try slightly less), i changed voc to 1.v per stilt and still no 3200mhz but no worries. Cinebench gave me a score of 1635 with my oc and ram.

Other voltages set and shown on DMM.

DRAM 1.36 shows 1.366
voc 1.0v shows 1.002v.
vcore set with offset 1.200 in bios but 1.238v on dmm.

As my hard drive crapped out with all my software i may redownload realbench and see how it does. It booted just fine into windows and was fine at 1.245 on the g5, its slightly less on the CH6 so we'll give it a go see how she does.

Btw there was no vdroop in cinebench in a couple runs i ran, stayed exactly at 1.237-1.238. Hopefully shes a stable one with that low of a voltage would be nice, no more xfr temp spikes haha.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MigM16*
> 
> lmao ahhh ok so, yes but make sure first wires are set up liek we said lol im gonan wright that down so i dont forget. im gonna have a messy folder of info from this forum lol im taking donw a bunch of info before i get hardcore with settings taking it slow for now.
> thanks
> 
> oh ya 1 more DMM thing does it matter if i spend 10$ or 50$ they will all more or less be the same i mean if im gonna have it for years im ok with 50$ if its good?? idk about this tech much so idk whats good or not.
> maybe there are brands to stay away from ?
> or settings i will need that some dont have ?


Just making sure, better safe than sorry. If never used a dmm b4. as long as its set up correctly then yes, red to load, black to ground. more than likely still work even if mixed up, would just be -x.xxx volts instead of +


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MigM16*
> 
> lmao ahhh ok so, yes but make sure first wires are set up liek we said lol im gonan wright that down so i dont forget. im gonna have a messy folder of info from this forum lol im taking donw a bunch of info before i get hardcore with settings taking it slow for now.
> thanks
> 
> oh ya 1 more DMM thing does it matter if i spend 10$ or 50$ they will all more or less be the same i mean if im gonna have it for years im ok with 50$ if its good?? idk about this tech much so idk whats good or not.
> maybe there are brands to stay away from ?
> or settings i will need that some dont have ?


And dont be discouraged if you dont get a reading right away, the points are a PITA to get a reading from, i use my probes sideways on em as from the top doesnt read well. I may clean up the solder a bit to get a better read but its ok for now.


----------



## Kriant

I think at this point I am done with OC on this board.

For the past 5 days I've been trying to get my system Prime95 stable.

The issues that I've experienced are as follows:

1. Vcore :

If, after offset I switch back to manual - Manul Vcore setting will be 1.7v initially - It's an issue if you don't pay attention and adjust it to something else before saving (I was vigilant, so my 1800x did not get hit with 1.7v).
Vcore on auto hovers around 1.42 to 1.482 and jumps to 1.502 with both 0902 and 0038 bios - WHY is that happening idk. This is a ridiculous vcore for default settings
2. Vcore affects ram speeds? Ok, so this one would kinda make sense since the memory controller is on the chip, but basically if I set vcore too low then the system won't book and get stuck in an infinite loop...PROVIDED that I've set ram above 2666. I can reproduce this reliably over and over and over again - Vcore at 1.24 won't boot default core clocks with 2933 ram. Vcore at 1.30 - system boots up with 2933 ram. So, basically, higher ram speeds require higher vcore.

With that said, after 4 days of trying to ger 4.0ghz Prime95 stable I gave up - I was able to get 1h prime run (blended) without errors, but couldn't really replicate this, and any tweaks to ram result in either code 8 or 0d. Since I really don't care about core temps (under load CPU peaks at 70c, which is very much acceptable), I care only about voltages, and I don't feel comfortable putting the system at 1.4v because of possibility that real vcore will be .6 higher.


----------



## Crowfood

Deleted.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. Felt I was doing something wrong lol. For offset mode do we set our max voltage then - value for minimum? Never really used offset mode for voltage before.


No worries







.

Nope.

+ increases VCORE above what is your stock VCORE, - decreases VCORE. You can't set differing level of offset for idle/loaded CPU, it is global in a way. Due to XFR disappearing when we OC I do not see any crazy highs of VCORE. So my ACB 3.8GHz is max ~1.350V when CPU under load and measured by DMM, idle ~0.621V to 0.747V. My R7 1700 at stock for ACB operation is 3.2GHz VCORE is ~1.089V, idle 0.528V to 0.643V.

Determining your stock VCORE it is best to use DMM. How the offset affects VCORE it is best to see via DMM IMO and this will give you a better idea on idle VCORE as well. My opinion on what goes on with PState VID is in this post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The 1700 specimen I'm using has the *lowest leakage* of all Ryzen chips I've seen so far. So technically it should require *higher voltage in every aspect, than the chips with higher leakage*


Now from above we can gather that each CPU VCORE besides default clock states Leakage will play a part on it's default PState voltages. So an offset which someone uses and you used it for your setup may result in differing VCORE.

So we are back to check with a DMM what happens with your VCORE when using Offset / OC'ing.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MigM16*
> 
> lmao ahhh ok so, yes but make sure first wires are set up liek we said lol im gonan wright that down so i dont forget. im gonna have a messy folder of info from this forum lol im taking donw a bunch of info before i get hardcore with settings taking it slow for now.
> thanks
> 
> oh ya 1 more DMM thing does it matter if i spend 10$ or 50$ they will all more or less be the same i mean if im gonna have it for years im ok with 50$ if its good?? idk about this tech much so idk whats good or not.
> maybe there are brands to stay away from ?
> or settings i will need that some dont have ?


you could buy one at dollar tree if they have one even. dont need to spend much. any will do what you need. cheap ones are good cuz when you break the wires and such you just get another and not worry about it.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> I think at this point I am done with OC on this board.
> 
> For the past 5 days I've been trying to get my system Prime95 stable.
> 
> The issues that I've experienced are as follows:
> 
> 1. Vcore :
> 
> If, after offset I switch back to manual - Manul Vcore setting will be 1.7v initially - It's an issue if you don't pay attention and adjust it to something else before saving (I was vigilant, so my 1800x did not get hit with 1.7v).


This is told many times! Also elmor confirmed this. You need to reset to defaults if you are making a big change (eg: manual vs offset etc etc)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> [*] Vcore on auto hovers around 1.42 to 1.482 and jumps to 1.502 with both 0902 and 0038 bios - WHY is that happening idk. This is a ridiculous vcore for default settings
> .


This is already known. Also commented by ASUS reps! Software readings are not always accurate!


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowfood*
> 
> It is running on defaults for the bios 1001 at 1.373 V. But I doubt that is it. Did you read my full post and how this issue is happening only after the windows malicious software removal update? It is so strange.


Did you try different memory or take out half of yours?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Nope.
> 
> + increases VCORE above what is your stock VCORE, - decreases VCORE. You can't set differing level of offset for idle/loaded CPU, it is global in a way. Due to XFR disappearing when we OC I do not see any crazy highs of VCORE. So my ACB 3.8GHz is max ~1.350V when CPU under load and measured by DMM, idle ~0.621V to 0.747V. My R7 1700 at stock for ACB operation is 3.2GHz VCORE is ~1.089V, idle 0.528V to 0.643V.
> 
> Determining your stock VCORE it is best to use DMM. How the offset affects VCORE it is best to see via DMM IMO and this will give you a better idea on idle VCORE as well. My opinion on what goes on with PState VID is in this post.


Alright. So should I set my voltage to auto then using a dmm to see load and idle voltage? Thanks


----------



## bluej511

So in firestrike combined i seem to lose a very small amount of points while being OCed haha. Its close so could be margin of error still, but balanced still seems better. And my reported temps are still ridiculously low.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12077766/fs/12084560/fs/12077791/fs/12084600

But my cinebench score did go up by over 100pts i believe going from 3.5 to 3.8. Haven't tried anything else yet.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Alright. So should I set my voltage to auto then using a dmm to see load and idle voltage? Thanks


Yes, use UEFI defaults to get baseline first (ie CPU stock), I took idle and loaded CPU readings, then use offset and see it's effect.

I have updated my last post.

Also see spoiler *Setup of OC* in this post on what I did.

Bare in mind I have just gone for CPU OC rock stable, next stage is RAM tweaking







.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yes, CPU stock settings first as well.
> 
> I have updated my last post.
> 
> Also see spoiler *Setup of OC* in this post on what I did.
> 
> Bare in mind I have just gone for CPU OC rock stable, next stage is RAM tweaking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I know my stable clock and voltage without pstate so I guess I just need to find out lowest idle. For ram I can't get above 2666 doesnt matter what i do. Unless I change blck, then I get over the 2666 hump but then my gpu will behave funny with stopping to display 1 monitor even if it's 101 blck lol, when I stress the cpu.


----------



## Crowfood

Deleted


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I know my stable clock and voltage without pstate so I guess I just need to find out lowest idle. For ram I can't get above 2666 doesnt matter what i do. Unless I change blck, then I get over the 2666 hump but then my gpu will behave funny with stopping to display 1 monitor even if it's 101 blck lol, when I stress the cpu.


Can you share your OC settings?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I know my stable clock and voltage without pstate so I guess I just need to find out lowest idle. For ram I can't get above 2666 doesnt matter what i do. Unless I change blck, then I get over the 2666 hump but then my gpu will behave funny with stopping to display 1 monitor even if it's 101 blck lol, when I stress the cpu.


In your case then:-

i) take reading of VCORE whilst CPU loaded on current OC setup.

ii) once you set OC via PState instead of CPU multiplier on Extreme Tweaker page, aim to reach same VCORE under load with offset mode as you were when not using it.


----------



## RudsterTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I think were all at 1001 with 16gb, the 4x guys are probably using 0038.


4x16 guy, using 1001.

Getting 3200 is similar to how everyone else does except starting at 2600, then 3000 then 3200


----------



## kaseki

Having now made it about half-way through this thread after starting a few days ago, I wanted to take a break and thank the many both outside and inside Asus for all the hours they have spent addressing the birthing problems of this motherboard. (I also have to thank muffins' "... commit sudoku" for my first out-loud laugh of today.)

I feel the need to comment, perhaps unpopularly, on the subject of the BIOS bricking the EC. Failure analysis of the board design should have caught that the BIOS software was capable of damaging the board hardware. Certainly it is a good first step to revise the BIOS to protect the EC from user input (and from resulting BIOS algorithm caused overvoltage), but the EC is still at the mercy of any so-far-undiscovered BIOS software fault paths, as well as potential BIOS corrupting malware. Ideally, the hardware should be designed to protect itself rather than trusting software, much less the user, to be the last line of defense for hardware safety. AMD, perhaps foreseeing the problems that could occur with unlocked CPUs, used sensors in Ryzen to provide a check against overly aggressive operation.

Asus might consider adopting improvements to their design process; avoiding hardware hazards through design analysis should cost less than the costs incurred to identify and correct oversights, deal with RMAs, and make up for resulting negative perceptions affecting sales.

In a more consequential but not dissimilar vein, the world's military personnel are fortunate that their nations' fuse boards take a dim view of allowing software to be the only means of arming munitions.


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shalafi*
> 
> I am an utter and complete idiot.
> The reason for my blackscreens was that the fan curve for the Wraith was too optimistic. Basically the cooler was running at 50% during benchmarks and temps were slowly creeping up until some thermal mojo locked up. Now the fun part - Tctl and CPU temp in HWinfo peaked at some non-scary value and didn't increase further. The only hint were some of the Temperature 3/4/5/6 readings in HWinfo. Depending on how I tinkered with case fans and whatnot, one or two of these temps would never peak and continue to increase until a blackscreen crash. Now that the Wraith is running full tilt at load, Temperature 6 peaks at around 62 in Prime95 Blend and the system is stable at 3800MHz, whereas before I couldn't even get 3650 to not crash.
> 
> @warreng5995
> @LBManiac
> @Mumak
> temps 3/4/5/6 are somehow directly connected to the CPU / socket area / the immediate surroundings. If they are increasing, there is something wrong with your cooling, even though all the other temp readings seem fine. Around the time my system was crashing I noticed that the original metal backplate was really hot on the back side of the board - maybe one of the sensors/temps is at the back of the board, maybe somewhere below the backplate? This could also explain issues people have been seeing with non-original / AM3 backplates.


Hummm... Good to know, thanks for the info


----------



## LBManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr1337*
> 
> Has anybody been able to get Corsair Vengeange LPX (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16) to work at 3200? I keep getting Q-Code 8 during heavy CPU operation such as code compilation even though it's on the QVL on the Asus website - http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO_DRAM_QVLforAMDRyzenProcessors_0316.pdf


This is the memory I have, I put the rated figures into the bios and havent touched the processor speeds and windows runs stable, up-time 2 days now. Did get an error running prime 95 but it seems to have been an isolated issue. All other benchmarks run fine and had memtest running for 8 hours with no errors


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> Do you have other ram you can try? if not just try with 16gb


nope, wish I did. I had wondered before if it had something to do with the ram....

Yeah, i may try 16gb and see...

Seems like most people is saying its a CPU error though, it could have something to do with this stupid AM3+ backplate I bought...


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> nope, wish I did. I had wondered before if it had something to do with the ram....
> 
> Yeah, i may try 16gb and see...
> 
> Seems like most people is saying its a CPU error though, it could have something to do with this stupid AM3+ backplate I bought...


Is the AM3+ backplate plain metal or powder coated (black)?
If it's not coated, I suggest you get rid of it.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> nope, wish I did. I had wondered before if it had something to do with the ram....
> 
> Yeah, i may try 16gb and see...
> 
> Seems like most people is saying its a CPU error though, it could have something to do with this stupid AM3+ backplate I bought...


AM3+ Backplates are working fine with many users... Im using the metal backplate i got from an old AM3 Motherboard.


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @warreng5995
> 
> I had the just 8 code and another member did also, @nosequeponer.
> 
> Mine was when undervolting leading to instability.
> 
> His was unstable OC AFAIK.
> 
> You are doing neither and at stock. So something is destabilizing your setup at stock.
> 
> No idea which direction to point you in. Hopefully elmor or [email protected] will have something for you to try.


something being under voltage was my first thought when this first started happening... But the processor on auto is always around 1.45v and even up to 1.5v which is high. I did change it last night to 1.35v since its only at stock speeds, wanted to see if that would make the temps drop.

I really hope that elmore posts a new BIOS that works.
I mean sure I'd like to overclock, but just to get one a BIOS that work stably on stock settings, I would be quite happy with that for the time being.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> nope, wish I did. I had wondered before if it had something to do with the ram....
> 
> Yeah, i may try 16gb and see...
> 
> Seems like most people is saying its a CPU error though, it could have something to do with this stupid AM3+ backplate I bought...


First i would think power to cpu somehow, but since you can run loads and such, and happens when idle even, I would put my $ on mem. Assuming you have both the 24 pin and 8 pin power plugged into board anyway. But if you have an extra power supply, Maybe give that a shot, since you can't try different memory. If not, I would just try 2 or even 1 stick at a time and see how it goes.


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Is the AM3+ backplate plain metal or powder coated (black)?
> If it's not coated, I suggest you get rid of it.


nope, plastic with metal threaded inserts for the screws


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> nope, plastic with metal threaded inserts for the screws


Ok, so a 3rd party provided backplate.
NVM then.


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> AM3+ Backplates are working fine with many users... Im using the metal backplate i got from an old AM3 Motherboard.


I tried to find a metal backplate similar to the stock AM4, but all I found was a stiff plastic AM3+ backplate with metal threaded inserts for the screws


----------



## bluej511

Im using the EKWB backplate and i have had ZERO issues with it, the am4 one is working perfectly for me. Even my paste layout is PERFECT the pressure seems to be so good.


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> First i would think power to cpu somehow, but since you can run loads and such, and happens when idle even, I would put my $ on mem. Assuming you have both the 24 pin and 8 pin power plugged into board anyway. But if you have an extra power supply, Maybe give that a shot, since you can't try different memory. If not, I would just try 2 or even 1 stick at a time and see how it goes.


Yeah, I have all the mobo power pins connected. don't have an extra PSU either...
I may pull the ram and try it 2 sticks, and if it continues even 1 stick, at a time like you suggested, see if I can come up with anything that way.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> Yeah, I have all the mobo power pins connected. don't have an extra PSU either...
> I may pull the ram and try it 2 sticks, and if it continues even 1 stick, at a time like you suggested, see if I can come up with anything that way.


Worth giving it a shot. easy things first ;-) You dont need the 4 pin power plugged in (unless you're cooling with ln2 and need the power), tho it wont hurt anything.


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Im using the EKWB backplate and i have had ZERO issues with it, the am4 one is working perfectly for me. Even my paste layout is PERFECT the pressure seems to be so good.


I'm going to try to contact Corsair.... again... and see if i can ever get an AM4 bracket which they were supposed to send out....
If I can get my hands on one, I think I'm going to tear everything back down, pull the mobo, reinstall the original metal AM4 backplate, and rebuild.
At the least I will know its has the correct backplate and right pressure.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> I'm going to try to contact Corsair.... again... and see if i can ever get an AM4 bracket which they were supposed to send out....
> If I can get my hands on one, I think I'm going to tear everything back down, pull the mobo, reinstall the original metal AM4 backplate, and rebuild.
> At the least I will know its has the correct backplate and right pressure.


I thought the corsair AIOs were using the clip method thats already installed on all the boards.


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> Worth giving it a shot. easy things first ;-) You dont need the 4 pin power plugged in (unless you're cooling with ln2 and need the power), tho it wont hurt anything.


yep... although I don't know why this G-Skills ram wouldn't work... on the other hand this BIOS has been finicky with ram issues so its definitely possible...

............. Just noticed your profile photo.... *LoL*







. .


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I thought the corsair AIOs were using the clip method thats already installed on all the boards.


The Corsair AM4 bracket does... but so far I haven't been able to get one from them...
but the AM3+ bracket uses the 4 point screw connections


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> yep... although I don't know why this G-Skills ram wouldn't work... on the other hand this BIOS has been finicky with ram issues so its definitely possible...
> 
> ............. Just noticed your profile photo.... *LoL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . .


The odds would say they more than likely work. but always that chance. can be picky about how they are seated in this board also. and most people really are prolly using 2 sticks, 4 doubles the odds of a problem with 1. thanks, wife chose the pic for me lol


----------



## gupsterg

@mumak @elmor @[email protected]

I need some help. Something is up with Asus EC/CPU socket temp sensor IMO.

Please view all data in this post. It was one complete run without rebooting system. HWiNFO was exited and relaunched between tests.

So CPU socket sensor is working correctly in x264 run, Y-Cruncher run, then I let system idle, nothing but OS running, then run 3DM FS CT loop & game. Fire up HWiNFO to do a [email protected] run, right from the get go mobo / CPU socket sensor stuck 31C.



I have [email protected] screenshots for 0hrs, 1.5hrs, 2.5hrs, 4hrs, 6hrs, 7hrs, 8hrs, 9.33hrs. 15.5hrs, 16hrs, 17hrs, 20.5hrs and 23.5hrs. Why this is an issue is the board IMO uses CPU socket temp sensor to ramp fan. If it is stuck fan does not ramp.

Here is HWiNFO log for [email protected] run (if you guys need the data for my other stress tests from the continuous use run let me know).

Why I believe it's the board is when I finished the [email protected] run, I let system idle, fired up HWiNFO again as was going to do a RB stress mode run. Same 31C for mobo/CPU temp.



I reboot system at this point as knew from the [email protected] run it's not gonna ramp fans and everything is fine then.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Mumak @elmor @[email protected]
> 
> I need some help. Something is up with Asus EC/CPU socket temp sensor IMO.
> 
> Please view all data in this post. It was one complete run without rebooting system. HWiNFO was exited and relaunched between tests.
> 
> So CPU sensor is working correctly in x264 run, Y-Cruncher run, then I let system idle, nothing but OS running, then run 3DM FS CT loop & game. Fire up HWiNFO to do a [email protected] run, right from the get go mobo / CPU temp sensor stuck 31C.
> 
> 
> 
> I have [email protected] screenshots for 0hrs, 1.5hrs, 2.5hrs, 4hrs, 6hrs, 7hrs, 8hrs, 9.33hrs. 15.5hrs, 16hrs, 17hrs, 20.5hrs and 23.5hrs. Why this is an issue is the board IMO uses CPU socket temp sensor to ramp fan. If it is stuck fan does not ramp.
> 
> Here is HWiNFO log for [email protected] run (if you guys need the data for my other stress test from the continuous use run let me know).
> 
> Why I believe it's the board is when I finished the [email protected] run, I let system idle, fired up HWiNFO again as was going to do a RB stress mode run. Same 31C for mobo/CPU temp.
> 
> 
> 
> I reboot system at this point as knew from the [email protected] run it's not gonna ramp fans and everything is fine then.


To me this looks like something in the system changes the temperature source (TSS1/TSS2) of that input.
Make sure to use the latest HWiNFO version (to avoid the earlier conflicts, which are resolved now). If this happens again, please close HWiNFO, then start it again in Debug Mode and attach the DBG file. I will look at the data if it confirms my assumption.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> something being under voltage was my first thought when this first started happening... But the processor on auto is always around 1.45v and even up to 1.5v which is high. I did change it last night to 1.35v since its only at stock speeds, wanted to see if that would make the temps drop.
> 
> I really hope that elmore posts a new BIOS that works.
> I mean sure I'd like to overclock, but just to get one a BIOS that work stably on stock settings, I would be quite happy with that for the time being.


I don't think its the BIOS that's the issue. There are many of us, including myself, that the BIOS is working perfectly fine for. Your instability may be caused by something else. I recommend trying a CPU cooling solution actually built for and fully compatible with AM4.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> To me this looks like something in the system changes the temperature source (TSS1/TSS2) of that input.
> Make sure to use the latest HWiNFO version (to avoid the earlier conflicts, which are resolved now). If this happens again, please close HWiNFO, then start it again in Debug Mode and attach the DBG file. I will look at the data if it confirms my assumption.


No problem, I will do as you advise







.

The continuous run data (x264, Y-Cruncher, [email protected]) was v5.47-3109 (HWiNFO relaunched between tests). By the time of [email protected] run mobo/CPU socket sensor has got stuck.

I let [email protected] run for another 3hrs (~38hrs continuous use of rig), close it and HWiNFO. I update to v5.47-3115 for RB run and stuck data like in [email protected] with v5.47-3109, this to me seems like it's not HWiNFO at fault. Plus the fans don't ramp under load at the time of stuck data in HWiNFO, which mobo is controlling.

I reboot and all is well, makes me think it is board FW / Asus EC FW issue.

+rep for quick viewing / response







.


----------



## Mandarb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Manual is fixed, and offset is an offset from the default voltage..
> 
> Eventually using offset would be better in my opinion. Voltage will swing a bit when idle or load around the setting..


Went with manual 1V on SOC (VDDSOC). Starts fine so far, let's see if it boots up fine.

Another thing I was wondering: is there somewhere a kind of repository with the default voltages for all components? I have found the recommended voltages, but not the defaults.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> I tried to find a metal backplate similar to the stock AM4, but all I found was a stiff plastic AM3+ backplate with metal threaded inserts for the screws


Same as the one i use with no problem!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Motherboard-CPU-Block-Back-Plate-For-AMD-AM2-AM3-LGA940-M3-Threaded-Chrome-Metal-/191967659604?hash=item2cb22a0654:g:gJMAAOSwvzRX1Epu


----------



## Badeanda

The backplate thing is a bit frustrating. I ordered a NZXT Kraken X62 with my motherboard and found out that NZXT is currently not delivering brackets.

My solution: I ordered a ASUS demo motherboard which i stole the backplate from. Will replace it with a oem metal bracket ordered off ebay and deliver the motherboard back to the dealer.

You can also try to call them and ask for a AM3(+) bracket from a defective motherboard. Explain your situation and you might get lucky.


----------



## BoMbY

Or get an AM3 cooler which includes a backplate. The CoolerMaster Nepton AM3 backplate (which they also use for other products, or at least they look very similar) works fine for me.


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> 1700*X*
> didn't come with the wrath cooler


Since u have a Crosshair VI Hero use an old AM3 cooler if you have it. Just check the backplate. All of us with EKWB coolers had an issue with the backplate, although for most of us the board just wouldn't even turn on.... Error 8 is a CPU init. code I believe. Happens to me when I try to OC too much. You may need to just manually set everything in BIOS.

Did you update bios to 0038 or 1001? I used 0038 to be safe for ram timings. From there on out set everything to stock and up the SOC voltage to like 1.10V. That solved pretty much every stability issue I had.


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> Try to DISABLE -> SVM CPU virtualization
> And set CPU V as= Offset and Manual and give 0.23000
> 
> Try to put on it Heavy Load then


Will give it a try and see what happens


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> Went with manual 1V on SOC (VDDSOC). Starts fine so far, let's see if it boots up fine.
> 
> Another thing I was wondering: is there somewhere a kind of repository with the default voltages for all components? I have found the recommended voltages, but not the defaults.


Most of the time it will tell you. SOC sh
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> Will give it a try and see what happens


Increase SOC voltage by itself to 1.10V see if that fixes instability. Seriously try that first.


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Same as the one i use with no problem!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Motherboard-CPU-Block-Back-Plate-For-AMD-AM2-AM3-LGA940-M3-Threaded-Chrome-Metal-/191967659604?hash=item2cb22a0654:g:gJMAAOSwvzRX1Epu


Yeah, wish I had found one like that, mine is plastic instead of metal


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Increase SOC voltage by itself to 1.10V see if that fixes instability. Seriously try that first.


I did read something in this thread about setting the SOC voltage to 1.10v
I also read that it was good so long as it was below 1.15v, so I didn't know if it needed changed unless it was above 1.15v.
On auto, it sets it to around 0.93v, I'll change it and see.


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> Yeah, wish I had found one like that, mine is plastic instead of metal


The backplate that came with the motherboard... There should be sticky **** on it. Remove the sticky ****, apply it to your plastic piece of junk and reapply to motherboard. Problem should be fixed if the plastic backplate is causing the problem!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Most of the time it will tell you. SOC sh
> Increase SOC voltage by itself to 1.10V see if that fixes instability. Seriously try that first.


SOC doesnt do as much as people think, even the stilt said its pointless up to a point.


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> I did read something in this thread about setting the SOC voltage to 1.10v
> I also read that it was good so long as it was below 1.15v, so I didn't know if it needed changed unless it was above 1.15v.
> On auto, it sets it to around 0.93v, I'll change it and see.


Mine was running .87V on auto. NOTHING but problems. Windows would load fast but programs would take forever, **** would crash etc. Changed it up to 1.1V I think Majesty suggested it to me... and all the problems were fixed. Then I was able to get a slightly better OC, better memory timings etc. so the SOC voltage must be all ****ed up on these things who knows. Worked for me though!

And there is some problem with going above 1.2V and updating your bios. If you are ever going to update your bios just reset everything to defaults before you do so, that's all.


----------



## HeliXpc

it actually helped my stability with 2666mhz ram, 0.95 was not stable, 1.1 was stable. So its not that pointless.


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> SOC doesnt do as much as people think, even the stilt said its pointless up to a point.


Then why does increasing it from auto to something above 1.0V actually make some peoples systems complete stable when they weren't before; myself included?


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> it actually helped my stability with 2666mhz ram, 0.95 was not stable, 1.1 was stable. So its not that pointless.


Some people just gotta post to post my man.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Then why does increasing it from auto to something above 1.0V actually make some peoples systems complete stable when they weren't before; myself included?


Because auto is like a measly .7-.8v lol. Anything past 1.0v might help in some cases but after that nada.


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Because auto is like a measly .7-.8v lol. Anything past 1.0v might help in some cases but after that nada.


Problem is blue it's like it isn't giving the voltage it needs which in turn is causing alot of issues. Sort of like undervolting a CPU and it just needs more. **** starts getting funky.

I'm going to assume it's the same concept with the SOC voltage. Not enough and the whole system just goes silly since there are probably errors flying out of that thing like guys flying out of my sisters room.


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Mine was running .87V on auto. NOTHING but problems. Windows would load fast but programs would take forever, **** would crash etc. Changed it up to 1.1V I think Majesty suggested it to me... and all the problems were fixed. Then I was able to get a slightly better OC, better memory timings etc. so the SOC voltage must be all ****ed up on these things who knows. Worked for me though!
> 
> And there is some problem with going above 1.2V and updating your bios. If you are ever going to update your bios just reset everything to defaults before you do so, that's all.


Ok, I'll change it to 1.10v, just have to remember before BIOS update to reset everything back to default... which need to do that anyway if anythings been changed.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Problem is blue it's like it isn't giving the voltage it needs which in turn is causing alot of issues. Sort of like undervolting a CPU and it just needs more. **** starts getting funky.
> 
> I'm going to assume it's the same concept with the SOC voltage. Not enough and the whole system just goes silly since there are probably errors flying out of that thing like guys flying out of my sisters room.


Yea thats exactly what it is, its why it should be closer to 1v to begin with, and the BIOS/software under reports the voltages as well so its pretty far off. Im showing 1.2v in BIOS OCed at 3.8 yet its closer to 1.238v on the DMM. Not a lot but its enough.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Then why does increasing it from auto to something above 1.0V actually make some peoples systems complete stable when they weren't before; myself included?


Well at 1.06 my system hangs on realbench and ibt. At 1.09 upwards passes with no problems.

It depends on memory and imc of your cpu im sure of that.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Some people just gotta post to post my man.


Hmmm ...

If by that you were referring to The Stilt, I would say you need to check what experience the guy has before posting such a thing. It is far more than many of us have put together.


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea thats exactly what it is, its why it should be closer to 1v to begin with, and the BIOS/software under reports the voltages as well so its pretty far off. Im showing 1.2v in BIOS OCed at 3.8 yet its closer to 1.238v on the DMM. Not a lot but its enough.


You know I should be hooking up a multimeter on my board to check the voltages of the CPU and all that because apparently people are having issues with the reporting being off. It's either under or over...

But since 1.1V works and even if the bios misreads it, it more than likely won't be over 1.2V anyways and as long as it works i'm a happy camper. Why didn't anyone at the manufacturer test these boards for problems like this. It's like they said OH IT WORKS! SHIP EM OUT! Without even realizing the problems that were here. Everyone who bought this board has these issues so it's not like Asus can say it's only a few boards. Trying to make a dollar when they should have fixed their crap first. Worst board ever right here in the last 10 years.


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Hmmm ...
> 
> If by that you were referring to The Stilt, I would say you need to check what experience the guy has before posting such a thing. It is far more than many of us have put together.


No wasn't him. Just ignore it except to the person I was replying to. Not trying to start anything. But no wasn't him


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Well at 1.06 my system hangs on realbench and ibt. At 1.09 upwards passes with no problems.
> 
> It depends on memory and imc of your cpu im sure of that.


I'm talking bone stock, nothing changed on settings except memory timings. And they were set to 2133. I have it running 2666MHz now no problem just by increasing the SOC voltage along with stability on the system in general so..... all I can say is..... it works!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Hmmm ...
> 
> If by that you were referring to The Stilt, I would say you need to check what experience the guy has before posting such a thing. It is far more than many of us put together.


Yea exactly what I'm saying, if he says .9-.95v is plenty im gonna go with that haha. I went back down to 1.0v, made no difference to RAM between 1-1.2v still stuck at 2933 instead of 3200, no biggie.


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> You know I should be hooking up a multi-meter on my board to check the voltages of the CPU and all that because apparently people are having issues with the reporting being off. It's either under or over...
> 
> But since 1.1V works and even if the bios misreads it, it more than likely won't be over 1.2V anyways and as long as it works i'm a happy camper. Why didn't anyone at the manufacturer test these boards for problems like this. It's like they said OH IT WORKS! SHIP EM OUT! Without even realizing the problems that were here. Everyone who bought this board has these issues so it's not like Asus can say it's only a few boards. Trying to make a dollar when they should have fixed their crap first. Worst board ever right here in the last 10 years.


Agreed, Asus and the other mobo manufactures, should have made sure everything was squared away.
Like I said before, its one thing for there to be issues with OCing, but there should not have been any issues with stability running at stock.

Of course, AMD should have also made sure everything was squared away too. As in the end, if there is no mobo that works properly, especially nearly a month AFTER launch... it is also going to fall on their rep as well, as no matter how 'great' a processor is, its nothing if it not compatible with the other required components.

This is why I said in my post yesterday, with my needs for a stable system that I could use to get work done from day 1, if I had to do it over again, i would have went with an X99 and 6800k as I had originally intended to. If I had known it would have been anywhere near this bad with issues, there is no way I would have touched Ryzen. I simply do not have the time to deal with constant problems. With that said, since this is the only computer I have that can "do" the work (when it works...) I didn't have a choice, and have been working with this for several weeks now. I've just got to save my file every 2 minuets.... and even then I forget and loose a bunch of work... at least until Asus/AMD gets this fixed.

I hope these latest changes in the BIOS will at least get it stable for now.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> SOC doesnt do as much as people think, even the stilt said its pointless up to a point.


It could help for stability mate!
It helped me and many others. Reps from Asus also telling many people to increase when they had instability.


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea exactly what I'm saying, if he says .9-.95v is plenty im gonna go with that haha. I went back down to 1.0v, made no difference to RAM between 1-1.2v still stuck at 2933 instead of 3200, no biggie.


I had my ram at 2666mhz, but now its been back at 2133mhz... i don't even care for the time being if it would just stop randomly crashing.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> Agreed, Asus and the other mobo manufactures, should have made sure everything was squared away.
> Like I said before, its one thing for there to be issues with OCing, but there should not have been any issues with stability running at stock.
> 
> Of course, AMD should have also made sure everything was squared away too. As in the end, if there is no mobo that works properly, especially nearly a month AFTER launch... it is also going to fall on their rep as well, as no matter how 'great' a processor is, its nothing if it not compatible with the other required components.
> 
> This is why I said in my post yesterday, with my needs for a stable system that I could use to get work done from day 1, if I had to do it over again, i would have went with an X99 and 6800k as I had originally intended to. If I had known it would have been anywhere near this bad with issues, there is no way I would have touched Ryzen. I simply do not have the time to deal with constant problems. With that said, since this is the only computer I have that can "do" the work (when it works...) I didn't have a choice, and have been working with this for several weeks now. I've just got to save my file every 2 minuets.... and even then I forget and loose a bunch of work... at least until Asus/AMD gets this fixed.
> 
> I hope these latest changes in the BIOS will at least get it stable for now.


Idk about all that, plenty of us and i mean PLENTY are totally stable on all mobos. Ive been stable on 2 motherboards (not sure if mine actually bricked, i didn't try to reset it the correct way but wtv)

Im even stable on ram and cpu and both OCed. Ive had no other issues so far, have had ryzen a total of a week all together.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> It could help for stability mate!
> It helped me and many others. Reps from Asus also telling many people to increase when they had instability.


It does yea, but people directly jumping to 1.2v without trying anything else just wont do.


----------



## LuckyImperial

It's all a wash right now people.

Some of us are getting perfect ram timings on auto CPU SOC voltage (looks like Stilt is in this boat).

Some people need to set 1.0v to get any RAM OC.

Some people need 1.1v+ for RAM OC.

Some people are flat stuck on qCode 8.

Nothing is consistent right now. I don't know why we're arguing so much about it. Only a few of us can reproduce another's results.

I have the "best ram", F4-3200C14D-16GTZ, Single Sided B-Die low CAS and I still can't get passed 2933Mhz with 14-14-14-34-1T. Granted, I may be able to get 3200 out of 2T, but I definitely could not on 0902.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> It's all a wash right now people.
> 
> Some of us are getting perfect ram timings on auto CPU SOC voltage (looks like Stilt is in this boat).
> 
> Some people need to set 1.0v to get any RAM OC.
> 
> Some people need 1.1v+ for RAM OC.
> 
> Some people are flat stuck on qCode 8.
> 
> Nothing is consistent right now. I don't know why we're arguing so much about it. Only a few of us can reproduce another's results.
> 
> I have the "best ram", F4-3200C14D-16GTZ, Single Sided B-Die low CAS and I still can't get passed 2933Mhz with 14-14-14-34-1T. Granted, I may be able to get 3200 out of 2T, but I definitely could not on 0902.


Well played sir well played, pretty sure SOC has a lot to do with the board and cpu combo as well.


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Well played sir well played, pretty sure SOC has a lot to do with the board and cpu combo as well.


Because this is new, AMD probably saw some minor problems but now that so many of us have it, it's kind of becoming a bit apparent there is alot of stuff they missed. One of my biggest things is the temps that get reported. It's not like monitoring temps is something new, it's been around forever. How did AMD manage to FUC* IT UP!? Seriously? There is a 20 degree offset? And even then how do I believe that when my CPU jumps from 55C to 75C in half a second and then stays at 75 for a minute then goes to like 46C... Makes no sense! ***?!


----------



## roybotnik

Spent way too much time screwing around with my 2x16GB sticks so I bought some 2x8GB instead. Booted right up at 3200 14-14-14-34-1T, all voltages auto aside from ram voltage. Crazy.

Hopefully AMD gets this $500 HEDT processor working with more RAM at good speeds soon. Pretty bad to be running the same amount of ram as I did on my previous 4 year old system.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Because this is new, AMD probably saw some minor problems but now that so many of us have it, it's kind of becoming a bit apparent there is alot of stuff they missed. One of my biggest things is the temps that get reported. It's not like monitoring temps is something new, it's been around forever. How did AMD manage to FUC* IT UP!? Seriously? There is a 20 degree offset? And even then how do I believe that when my CPU jumps from 55C to 75C in half a second and then stays at 75 for a minute then goes to like 46C... Makes no sense! ***?!


Hence the 500 word post from an "anonymous" motherboard vendor highlighting how much AMD dropped the ball on this one. Mobo vendors have been clawing at AMD for information and it has been trickling out.

Temp monitoring is probably the result of the new thermal diode layout in Ryzen, but still, I agree..what the heck? Sames goes for the "crazy" auto voltages people are seeing. Precision Boost and XFR are basically brand new in Ryzen and I'd bet that they are responsible for the big boost voltages. We just don't know right now. Why argue about it?

Hopefully Elmor comes out of radio silence soon (I assume he's working on AGES or whatever).


----------



## newguyagain

@elmor

With BIOS 1001 there is a bug with QFancontrol. After the PC has now been on for 2 days the sysfan2 stopped working - it just won't move even if the PC is at 100% load and heating up.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> 
> 
> Spent way too much time screwing around with my 2x16GB sticks so I bought some 2x8GB instead. Booted right up at 3200 14-14-14-34-1T, all voltages auto aside from ram voltage. Crazy.
> 
> Hopefully AMD gets this $500 HEDT processor working with more RAM at good speeds soon. Pretty bad to be running the same amount of ram as I did on my previous 4 year old system.


This guy ^ right here is a perfect example of inconsistency. 2T 3200Mhz fixed voltage on my F4-3200C14D-16GTZ...nope, at least not on 0902.

Edit: Hell, on 0902 I was at 1.2v CPU SOC voltage and DRAM 1.35v. Note that Stilt said .915v CPU SOC was "silly high"...so *** is 1.2v considered? Insanely high? Point is something is up and we don't know.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> I think at this point I am done with OC on this board.
> 
> [*] Vcore on auto hovers around 1.42 to 1.482 and jumps to 1.502 with both 0902 and 0038 bios - WHY is that happening idk. This is a ridiculous vcore for default settings
> [/LIST]


That's due to XFR boosting the voltage.


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> This guy ^ right here is a perfect example of inconsistency. 2T 3200Mhz fixed voltage on my F4-3200C14D-16GTZ...nope, at least not on 0902.
> 
> Edit: Hell, on 0902 I was at 1.2v CPU SOC voltage and DRAM 1.35v. Note that Stilt said .915v CPU SOC was "silly high"...so *** is 1.2v considered? Insanely high? Point is something is up and we don't know.


Obviously .915V isn't high then is it? 1.1V isn't high for me because now i'm stable. Fact is just because this guy Stilt said it doesn't mean it holds true to everyone. Maybe he's fine with it, but alot of us aren't. He isn't god and what he says isn't the end all be all so.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> That's due to XFR boosting the voltage.


Even when idling or just in bios and cores are all running at 3600? Becuase I get these on idle and in bios with 0 load that would use the xfr


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Even when idling or just in bios and cores are all running at 3600? Becuase I get these on idle and in bios with 0 load that would use the xfr


Idle voltage measured with a DMM should be below 1.2, at load its going to go up to 1.4v-1.5v. Its not staying there long either though probably a split second so nothing to worry about. If youre worried just give it a modest manual OC.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Obviously .915V isn't high then is it? 1.1V isn't high for me because now i'm stable. Fact is just because this guy Stilt said it doesn't mean it holds true to everyone. Maybe he's fine with it, but alot of us aren't. He isn't god and what he says isn't the end all be all so.


.915v may be doing damage and we have no idea.For all we know we're cooking IC's and are oblivious...hence people having RAM chips seemingly die only to come back to life after they pull them from the system.

Just because your system is stable at a voltage doesn't mean it's not High. 1.50v may give you a stable CPU OC of 4.2GHz, but that's an unsafe, unsustainable voltage for 24/7 use.


----------



## LuckyImperial

You may not be aware of the reputation The Stilt carries on this board.


----------



## zabblleon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Try this:
> 
> PSU Power Off. Take RAM completely out. PSU Power On. Clear CMOS. Try to boot, receive error.
> 
> PSU Power Off. Put RAM back in (Slot A2 is recommended for whatever reason). PSU Power On. Clear CMOS. Try to boot.
> 
> If that doesn't work, fix your DRAM Boot Voltage and DRAM Voltage to 1.35v in BIOS.


No dice.
Tried this out with both RAM sticks in A2 and stuck on the same infinite Windows loading screen/crash during startup repair to Q-code 8 bootloop. Getting new thermal paste in today and going to try reseating the CPU and double checking all components but after that it's RMA time unless a fix is found.

Searching this thread and over on the Asus forums, it seems many people are encountering this bug (build works absolutely fine, on stock and overclocked settings, then it randomly crashes out of Windows and will never load back in. We can all see BIOS just fine, but when loading an OS or a bootable media we get crashes with !-code 8 and the DRAM light blinking even though the DRAM modules work and have been memtest'ed on another system.) Not sure if this is something that's being looked into but it's been happening on all released BIOS versions.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Idle voltage measured with a DMM should be below 1.2, at load its going to go up to 1.4v-1.5v. Its not staying there long either though probably a split second so nothing to worry about. If youre worried just give it a modest manual OC.


In bios i am yet to see it go below 1.4 on aito. It is idling at 1.4. Naturally I set manual, I am just saying that it's not xfr spikes but rather a constant


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Even when idling or just in bios and cores are all running at 3600? Becuase I get these on idle and in bios with 0 load that would use the xfr


UEFI does place a load on the CPU, so I'd wouldn't expect the voltage to be at idle.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> In bios i am yet to see it go below 1.4 on aito. It is idling at 1.4. Naturally I set manual, I am just saying that it's not xfr spikes but rather a constant


Yea i wouldnt trust the BIOS period at this point, dmm at this point is the best way to check all voltages.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zabblleon*
> 
> No dice.
> Tried this out with both RAM sticks in A2 and stuck on the same infinite Windows loading screen/crash during startup repair to Q-code 8 bootloop. Getting new thermal paste in today and going to try reseating the CPU and double checking all components but after that it's RMA time unless a fix is found.
> 
> Searching this thread and over on the Asus forums, it seems many people are encountering this bug (build works absolutely fine, on stock and overclocked settings, then it randomly crashes out of Windows and will never load back in. We can all see BIOS just fine, but when loading an OS or a bootable media we get crashes with !-code 8 and the DRAM light blinking even though the DRAM modules work and have been memtest'ed on another system.) Not sure if this is something that's being looked into but it's been happening on all released BIOS versions.


Have you tried fixing CPU SOC voltage to .95v. Try fixed manual voltages on DRAM, CPU SOC and CPU Core before RMA. That's the last thing I can give you.


----------



## zabblleon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Have you tried fixing CPU SOC voltage to .95v. Try fixed manual voltages on DRAM, CPU SOC and CPU Core before RMA. That's the last thing I can give you.


Yup, sure have. Guess I get to start that joyful process.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zabblleon*
> 
> Yup, sure have. Guess I get to start that joyful process.


And here's ^ another guy with a completely random qCode 8 that nobody can seem to resolve, yet multiple people are experiencing.

Random, inconsistent bugs aren't worth arguing about.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> And here's ^ another guy with a completely random qCode 8 that nobody can seem to resolve, yet multiple people are experiencing.
> 
> Random, inconsistent bugs aren't worth arguing about.


Yup exactly, its not even in the damn manual just like 0d isnt haha.


----------



## zabblleon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yup exactly, its not even in the damn manual just like 0d isnt haha.


Yeah, having to search online for code meanings isn't exactly great for the average user. Hopefully things smooth out over time but it's been a rough start for a lot of reasons.


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> You may not be aware of the reputation The Stilt carries on this board.


I'm not saying he's not smart, what i'm saying is just because it's worked for him doesn't mean others here haven't had issues, and we have found the fix to be upping the SOC voltage until a more permanent solution is in place. It's not an insult to the guy, just simply stating that just because he says it doesn't mean it's 100%... hope that makes sense. It's not an insult.


----------



## Newwt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zabblleon*
> 
> Yeah, having to search online for code meanings isn't exactly great for the average user. Hopefully things smooth out over time but it's been a rough start for a lot of reasons.


The average user isn't buying a crosshair 6 hero and overclocking their system, we bought into this life.


----------



## zabblleon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> The average user isn't buying a crosshair 6 hero and overclocking their system, we bought into this life.


True, true.


----------



## Fright

@elmor

Coldboot issue is back even when the system was heated up before so it is definetely a serious issue. Even at stock clocked 2133 MHz RAM the issue is persistent.
All other settings as mentioned before on optimized defaults. Error 8 when the system was running was from CPU virtualization option also as mentioned. But was fixed with disabling the setting.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> I'm not saying he's not smart, what i'm saying is just because it's worked for him doesn't mean others here haven't had issues, and we have found the fix to be upping the SOC voltage until a more permanent solution is in place. It's not an insult to the guy, just simply stating that just because he says it doesn't mean it's 100%... hope that makes sense. It's not an insult.


Just because it works for some by upping SOC doesnt mean it will for others haha.

For my RAM it did NOTHING. For some it might for some it wont, depends on the IMC and blah blah blah


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea exactly what I'm saying, if he says .9-.95v is plenty im gonna go with that haha. I went back down to 1.0v, made no difference to RAM between 1-1.2v still stuck at 2933 instead of 3200, no biggie.


I've now finished my CPU OC stability testing, you can see I did quite a lot of continuous hours and various stability tests. Other than VCORE, Extreme Tweaker page has manual values entered to give same readings on DMM in 3.8GHz ACB OC as stock out of box CPU setup.

Under load readings from Y-Cruncher N64 test R7 1700 @ stock.

SB ~1.067V
1.8V PLL ~1.811V
VDDP ~0.912V
DRAM ~1.218V
NB SOC ~0.848V

SO it is same voltages I use for 3.8GHz ACB but ~1.350V VCORE vs 3.2GHz ACB stock ~1.089V VCORE. I plan to go 2400MHz tonight instead of 2133MHz, then 2666MHz if this kit allows. By then my G.Skill 3200MHz C14 should be back as got confirmation G.Skill have them and processing for RMA.

Let's view Raja's post highlighted bits.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I'd avoid using a high SOC (1.25V) for now. *This voltage rail supplies multiple signaling stages, some of which end up overdriven when it is increased.* *The lower you can get away with running it, the better.* That also means memory purchasing should be kept conservative enough to keep the SOC at low voltage.


Also see this when someone asked more info on SOC to Raja.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> *I'd call it the equivalent of a combined SA and IO rail, perhaps more than that.* From an enthusiast perspective, ideally, you'd want these on separate rails, so that you're not overdriving a given domain while trying to maximize the headroom of another.


Now if we go back to The Stilt's post.
Quote:


> No need to use silly high VDDCR_SoC voltages


So all he's saying is use reasonable SOC, pretty much what Raja has highlighted.

IMO at the moment high RAM clocking is going to be "hit'n'miss", I plan to go for 3200MHz when have the sticks. If it means:-

i) higher SOC.
ii) boot issues, etc.

I will probably not do it now, I will wait till the later UEFI with improved AGESA are out to try again.

Again Raja when asked about memory training has highlighted that later on these issues should get resolved and it's not the board guys fault but how AMD code is at present.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Memory training following an AC power cycle can differ from the training that occurs from system standby and warm reset states. Depending on the platform, some crude control methods are available to board vendors, but you can't always do a lot with it. Right now, AMD is in the process of making updates, so some of these quirks should improve with time.


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> The average user isn't buying a crosshair 6 hero and overclocking their system, we bought into this life.


You mean we bought into a "life" of aggravation, because we bought what was supposed to be a "superior" board... but instead find out that its full of bugs?

and no... i'm saying its all Asus's fault... I'm sure its just as much AMDs fault too.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> I'm not saying he's not smart, what i'm saying is just because it's worked for him doesn't mean others here haven't had issues, and we have found the fix to be upping the SOC voltage until a more permanent solution is in place. It's not an insult to the guy, just simply stating that just because he says it doesn't mean it's 100%... hope that makes sense. It's not an insult.


I understand your point of view, but recommending voltages for stability when you don't understand the function of the voltage is not wise. The Stilt knows what CPU SOC voltage effects, and what it likely should operate at. You, likely, do not...nor do I. But if I have to choose someone to believe I'm going with the guru.

The point of my post was to highlite that something is likely wrong beyond what we, the average poster, understands. Don't recommend something you don't fully understand.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I've now finished my CPU OC stability testing, you can see I did quite a lot of continuous hours and various stability tests. Other than VCORE, Extreme Tweaker page has manual values entered to give same readings on DMM in 3.8GHz ACB OC as stock out of box CPU setup.
> 
> Under load readings from Y-Cruncher N64 test R7 1700 @ stock.
> 
> SB ~1.067V
> 1.8V PLL ~1.811V
> VDDP ~0.912V
> DRAM ~1.218V
> NB SOC ~0.848V
> 
> SO it is same voltages I use for 3.8GHz ACB but ~1.350V VCORE vs 3.2GHz ACB stock ~1.089V VCORE. I plan to go 2400MHz tonight instead of 2133MHz, then 2666MHz if this kit allows. By then my G.Skill 3200MHz C14 should be back as got confirmation G.Skill have them and processing for RMA.
> 
> Let's view Raja's post highlighted bits.
> Also see this when someone asked more info on SOC to Raja.
> Now if we go back to The Stilt's post.
> So all he's saying is use reasonable SOC, pretty much what Raja has highlighted.
> 
> IMO at the moment high RAM clocking is going to be "hit'n'miss", I plan to go for 3200MHz when have the sticks. If it means:-
> 
> i) higher SOC.
> ii) boot issues, etc.
> 
> I will probably not do it now, I will wait till the later UEFI with improved AGESA are out to try again.
> 
> Again Raja when asked about memory training has highlighted that later on these issues should get resolved and it's not the board guys fault but how AMD code is at present.


This guy basically just posted everything I've been trying to say in a much more consice and logical manner. Wait for better support, don't push your system into the red zone to go 65MPH.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> I have just released HWiNFO v5.47-3115 Beta and pulled the earlier builds.
> Another note about the new CPU current/power measurement for C6H and PRIME X370 under ASUS EC sensor. It seems that neither this value is accurate, as it covers the Vcore rail of the CPU only (VDDCR_SoC is not measured/included). Moreover due to the nature of implementation (HW/firmware), under frequent Vcore fluctuations the final power value might not be accurate.
> I will try to find with ASUS a better way how to measure CPU power using on-board circuits, but don't know if that will be realized..


Problem with H110i fan speed readings.

I have just noticed that you work on HWiNFO and I have noticed a problem regarding the CPU fan speed reading. I have a Corsair H110i with both fans split into the one CPU fan socket with the boxed OEM splitter (as recommended in the user manual). The problem i have is the CPU fan speed actually shows the AIO cooler pump speed. I downloaded Corsair Link (which is a horrible program - I have since uninstalled) and it showed the individual fan speeds, a collective fan speed and the pump speed, this is how i know HWiNFO definitely shows the pump speed.


----------



## gupsterg

@LuckyImperial

The last quote from Raja in my post on memory training is from 5 days ago.

I think we are expecting a lot from "support" at this moment considering how board partners have to wait for AMD, implement themselves, test release before it goes to public.

Yes we highlight issues, so they are aware and we get fixes, but overnight? no way IMO that is going to happen.


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by Newwt View Post
> 
> The average user isn't buying a crosshair 6 hero and overclocking their system, we bought into this life.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> You mean we bought into a "life" of aggravation, because we bought what was supposed to be a "superior" board... but instead find out that its full of bugs?
> 
> and no... i'm saying its all Asus's fault... I'm sure its just as much AMDs fault too.


I have bought this board for superior longterm stability (which it should have hence the OC theme etc.) because a board with very good components for oc is also a good daily rocker. (at least it was back in the day)


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Problem with H110i fan speed readings.
> 
> I have just noticed that you work on HWiNFO and I have noticed a problem regarding the CPU fan speed reading. I have a Corsair H110i with both fans split into the one CPU fan socket with the boxed OEM splitter (as recommended in the user manual). The problem i have is the CPU fan speed actually shows the AIO cooler pump speed. I downloaded Corsair Link (which is a horrible program - I have since uninstalled) and it showed the individual fan speeds, a collective fan speed and the pump speed, this is how i know HWiNFO definitely shows the pump speed.


Please attach a screenshot of both HWiNFO and CL showing the fan speeds and the HWiNFO Debug File with sensor data and I'll check it.


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> I understand your point of view, but recommending voltages for stability when you don't understand the function of the voltage is not wise. The Stilt knows what CPU SOC voltage effects, and what it likely should operate at. You, likely, do not...nor do I. But if I have to choose someone to believe I'm going with the guru.
> 
> The point of my post was to highlite that something is likely wrong beyond what we, the average poster, understands. Don't recommend something you don't fully understand.


Your right I do not fully understand what it does. Thats why I waited to see how it affected other people first. Once I saw there was some actual proof to this I went ahead and tried it myself once switching to the 0902 bios and now 0038 bios. So again I may not know what the hell it truly does, but I know one damn thing. IT WORKS, and my system is STABLE. So that in itself is proof enough for me.

Stating on what Raja said about the voltage.. He's basically admitting Asus screwed up in a nice way from how I read it. Instability? Problems? Uhhh.... Yea... Thats what I wanna hear when I buy a $255 motherboard. Thanks ASSUS!


----------



## warreng5995

Ok... Updated Report:

Had the browser open to this thread and few other tabs... walked away from the system for about 10 minuets or so... when I came back it had crashed yet again...
same "8" code as before as I discussed yesterday in post #3662 on page 367 _(among others posts that came last week and before)_

And this happened after I had changed the CPU SOC voltage to 1.10v
The CPU manually set at 1.35v
Ram was manually set to 1.35v... even though I still only have it running at 2133mhz... _(I did have it set at 2666mhz the other day, but I let it go back to auto when I kept having these crashes)_

SVM CPU Virtualization was already set to "disable" by default settings, so I didn't change that.

I have now pulled two of my 4 sticks of ram. So now I'm only running 2x8gb (16gb total) running in the "grey" channel.

Also bumped the CPU voltage up to 1.4v... even though it shouldn't need it at stock speeds.
The only reason I am setting it manually, is because on auto it sets at 1.46v and have seen it go up over 1.5v

*EDIT:*

Oh and I called Corsair today about the AM4 brackets.... they still have not received them yet!
But _"as soon as they do they'll get me one shipped out..."_ whenever that will be....


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I've now finished my CPU OC stability testing, you can see I did quite a lot of continuous hours and various stability tests. Other than VCORE, Extreme Tweaker page has manual values entered to give same readings on DMM in 3.8GHz ACB OC as stock out of box CPU setup.
> 
> Under load readings from Y-Cruncher N64 test R7 1700 @ stock.
> 
> SB ~1.067V
> 1.8V PLL ~1.811V
> VDDP ~0.912V
> DRAM ~1.218V
> NB SOC ~0.848V
> 
> SO it is same voltages I use for 3.8GHz ACB but ~1.350V VCORE vs 3.2GHz ACB stock ~1.089V VCORE. I plan to go 2400MHz tonight instead of 2133MHz, then 2666MHz if this kit allows. By then my G.Skill 3200MHz C14 should be back as got confirmation G.Skill have them and processing for RMA.
> 
> Let's view Raja's post highlighted bits.
> Also see this when someone asked more info on SOC to Raja.
> Now if we go back to The Stilt's post.
> So all he's saying is use reasonable SOC, pretty much what Raja has highlighted.
> 
> IMO at the moment high RAM clocking is going to be "hit'n'miss", I plan to go for 3200MHz when have the sticks. If it means:-
> 
> i) higher SOC.
> ii) boot issues, etc.
> 
> I will probably not do it now, I will wait till the later UEFI with improved AGESA are out to try again.
> 
> Again Raja when asked about memory training has highlighted that later on these issues should get resolved and it's not the board guys fault but how AMD code is at present.


You need 1.35 for 3.8 stable really?


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> Ok... Updated Report:
> 
> Had the browser open to this thread and few other tabs... walked away from the system for about 10 minuets or so... when I came back it had crashed yet again...
> same "8" code as before as I discussed yesterday in post #3662 on page 367 _(among others posts that came last week and before)_
> 
> And this happened after I had changed the CPU SOC voltage to 1.10v
> The CPU manually set at 1.35v
> Ram was manually set to 1.35v... even though I still only have it running at 2133mhz... _(I did have it set at 2666mhz the other day, but I let it go back to auto when I kept having these crashes)_
> 
> SVM CPU Virtualization was already set to "disable" by default settings, so I didn't change that.
> 
> I have now pulled two of my 4 sticks of ram. So now I'm only running 2x8gb (16gb total) running in the "grey" channel.
> 
> Also bumped the CPU voltage up to 1.4v... even though it shouldn't need it at stock speeds.
> The only reason I am setting it manually, is because on auto it sets at 1.46v and have seen it go up over 1.5v


Try turning core performance boost off? Manually relax ram timings?


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Your right I do not fully understand what it does. Thats why I waited to see how it affected other people first. Once I saw there was some actual proof to this I went ahead and tried it myself once switching to the 0902 bios and now 0038 bios. So again I may not know what the hell it truly does, but I know one damn thing. IT WORKS, and my system is STABLE. So that in itself is proof enough for me.
> 
> Stating on what Raja said about the voltage.. He's basically admitting Asus screwed up in a nice way from how I read it. Instability? Problems? Uhhh.... Yea... Thats what I wanna hear when I buy a $255 motherboard. Thanks ASSUS!


What exactly did Raja say?

Because if anything mentioned in this thread shouldn't get fixed in the near future definetely will return this board and get another one from another manufacturer.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Your right I do not fully understand what it does. Thats why I waited to see how it affected other people first. Once I saw there was some actual proof to this I went ahead and tried it myself once switching to the 0902 bios and now 0038 bios. So again I may not know what the hell it truly does, but I know one damn thing. IT WORKS, and my system is STABLE. So that in itself is proof enough for me.
> 
> Stating on what Raja said about the voltage.. He's basically admitting Asus screwed up in a nice way from how I read it. Instability? Problems? Uhhh.... Yea... Thats what I wanna hear when I buy a $255 motherboard. Thanks ASSUS!


Dude...if someone tells you that jumping off a bridge will make you go faster than running...yeah, it's true, but like....really? You'd rather go fast and die than just run?

My analogy of CPU Stabiilty at 4.2GHz still holds. 1.50v may get you stability, but it'll kill your chip in a year or so.


----------



## CwStrife

I'm simply saying it's bull**** what was said here by Raja about all these problems. Shoudln't be this way on a released board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I've now finished my CPU OC stability testing, you can see I did quite a lot of continuous hours and various stability tests. Other than VCORE, Extreme Tweaker page has manual values entered to give same readings on DMM in 3.8GHz ACB OC as stock out of box CPU setup.
> 
> Under load readings from Y-Cruncher N64 test R7 1700 @ stock.
> 
> SB ~1.067V
> 1.8V PLL ~1.811V
> VDDP ~0.912V
> DRAM ~1.218V
> NB SOC ~0.848V
> 
> SO it is same voltages I use for 3.8GHz ACB but ~1.350V VCORE vs 3.2GHz ACB stock ~1.089V VCORE. I plan to go 2400MHz tonight instead of 2133MHz, then 2666MHz if this kit allows. By then my G.Skill 3200MHz C14 should be back as got confirmation G.Skill have them and processing for RMA.
> 
> Let's view Raja's post highlighted bits.
> Also see this when someone asked more info on SOC to Raja.
> Now if we go back to The Stilt's post.
> So all he's saying is use reasonable SOC, pretty much what Raja has highlighted.
> 
> IMO at the moment high RAM clocking is going to be "hit'n'miss", I plan to go for 3200MHz when have the sticks. If it means:-
> 
> i) higher SOC.
> ii) boot issues, etc.
> 
> I will probably not do it now, I will wait till the later UEFI with improved AGESA are out to try again.
> 
> Again Raja when asked about memory training has highlighted that later on these issues should get resolved and it's not the board guys fault but how AMD code is at present.


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Try turning core performance boost off? Manually relax ram timings?


Ok I've seen the core performance boost setting before, I'll turn it off.

This ram is rated for
15-15-15-35
Cas Latency 15
Voltage 1.35V

I've never really messed with ram timing. By "relaxed" do you mean I should set it to:

16-16-16-35?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> What exactly did Raja say?
> 
> Because if anything mentioned in this thread shouldn't get fixed in the near future definetely will return this board and get another one from another manufacturer.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I'd avoid using a high SOC (1.25V) for now. This voltage rail supplies multiple signaling stages, some of which end up overdriven when it is increased. The lower you can get away with running it, the better. That also means memory purchasing should be kept conservative enough to keep the SOC at low voltage.


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Dude...if someone tells you that jumping off a bridge will make you go faster than running...yeah, it's true, but like....really? You'd rather go fast and die than just run?
> 
> My analogy of CPU Stabiilty at 4.2GHz still holds. 1.50v may get you stability, but it'll kill your chip in a year or so.


sure but we aren't talking about CPU voltage here. We are talking about raising the SoC voltage to something that has still been deemed afe. Even stated by Raja just don't go above 1.25V and who knows if that even holds true anymore with the new BIOS's. We are on two different levels here. Your talking about committing suicide i'm talking about using something other than regular fuel in your car because the piece of crap keeps pinging cuz u bought a Pinto. Catch my drift? We are in the Pinto's....


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You need 1.35 for 3.8 stable really?


He goes for near perfect stability. Hours and hours of testing.

What are your voltages/LLC? and what testing do you run for your chip?


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> Ok I've seen the core performance boost setting before, I'll turn it off.
> 
> This ram is rated for
> 15-15-15-35
> Cas Latency 15
> Voltage 1.35V
> 
> I've never really messed with ram timing. By "relaxed" do you mean I should set it to:
> 
> 16-16-16-35?


If i remember right a few posts back one of these BIOS versions doesn't like odd ram timings? Someone correct me if i'm wrong. Try something like 18-16-16-16-38. You'll see in bios ram timings just follow those numbers


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> He goes for near perfect stability. Hours and hours of testing.
> 
> What are your voltages/LLC? and what testing do you run for your chip?


Voltage on DMM is 1.238 for 3.8ghz, but he has a 1700 and i got a 1700x so slightly different binning. I haven't run a full stability test yet but been gaming on it all day without issues so far, and thats with ram at 2933hz as well.

The chip was stable on my G5 before it bricked and that was at 1.245 so pretty close in voltages. Was stable 12 passes of cinebench and 15mins of real bench, then 15mins of cpuz and gpuz stress test at the same time.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You need 1.35 for 3.8 stable really?


Please take no offense by this







, it is merely a discussion similar to one's we have had in the past my online buddy







.

My stability testing is far greater than yours.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I love how the 1700x i got can do 3.8 stable at 1.245v if not even lower.
> 
> 
> 
> Not getting into how you stability test OC, etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just curious a) what you do to be happy for stabilty? b) that OC on the past owned G5 or the C6H?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> 15mins of real bench for base stability then a few cinebench runs one right after the other then game all day. Was on the g5. About to try docp standard to get my ram to 3200 on the ch6






For example I can run test of x264 for 10 loops at less (offset +106.25mV), 2 hrs RealBench, [email protected] 4-6hrs. Realbench on my CPU needs less of an offset for 3.8GHz than x264







. So imagine the stability testing you posted you do, my CPU would do it at lower levels of offset than I have set now.

When you go for repeated testing / lengthy testing / various programs you will find what you thought was correct voltage point is not it. I have spent ~2-3 days perfecting my voltage point so I can run all these in a continuous run without turning off/rebooting etc. I arrived at ~1.350V VCORE (+137.5V offset LLC LVL 1).

Please:-

a) view my stability testing in the post (~38hrs run), do the same tests for same length and then tell me if what you set for a 15min run of RB and xx runs of CB works still for you







.

b) view my thread in sig on what went on with my testing for 3.7GHz, 3.8GHz, 3.9GHz and how I arrived where I am on voltage.

You will also see in my thread how finalheaven had thought he nailed 3.9GHz, on repeated testing he found he needed to increase VCORE far greater than his initial testing.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Voltage on DMM is 1.238 for 3.8ghz, but he has a 1700 and i got a 1700x so slightly different binning. I haven't run a full stability test yet but been gaming on it all day without issues so far, and thats with ram at 2933hz as well.
> 
> The chip was stable on my G5 before it bricked and that was at 1.245 so pretty close in voltages. Was stable 12 passes of cinebench and 15mins of real bench, then 15mins of cpuz and gpuz stress test at the same time.


When you run RealBench (for at least 30 mins though), can you check if HWiNFO64 reports any errors? It states errors on the way bottom of the summary list if you didn't hide that option. I realized that the errors disappear if you feed enough voltages and the more errors there are, the more likely you'll crash soon.


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> If i remember right a few posts back one of these BIOS versions doesn't like odd ram timings? Someone correct me if i'm wrong. Try something like 18-16-16-16-38. You'll see in bios ram timings just follow those numbers


Ok, I'll try those ram timings, and see what happens.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Please take no offense by this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it is merely a discussion similar to one's we have had in the past my online buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> My stability testing is far greater than yours. For example I can run test of x264 for 10 loops at less (offset +106.25mV), 2 hrs RealBench, [email protected] 4-6hrs. Realbench on my CPU needs less of an offset for 3.8GHz than x264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So imagine the stabilty testing you posted you do my CPU would do it at lower levels.
> 
> When you go for repeated testing / lengthy testing / various programs you will find what you thought was correct voltage point is not it. I have spent ~2-3 days perfecting my voltage point so I can run all these in a continuous run without turning off/rebooting etc. I arrived at ~1.350V VCORE (+137.5V offset LLC LVL 1).
> 
> Please:-
> 
> a) view my stability testing in the post (~38hrs run), do the same tests for same length and then tell me if what you set for a 15min run of RB and xx runs of CB works still for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> b) view my thread in sig on what went on with my testing for 3.7GHz, 3.8GHz, 3.9GHz and how I arrived where I am on voltage.
> 
> You will also see in my thread how finalheaven had thought he nailed 3.9GHz, on repeated testing he found he needed to increase VCORE far greater than his initial testing.


Oh none taken i was just curious haha.

I saw your post yea. Mine is mostly for gaming until i get fiber next month then i can start editing and posting youtube videos. Then we'll see if its stable or not. My first 4690k was a beauty golden chip that did [email protected] with an hr real bench no problems, went 6months without a single crash. Second one was [email protected] and again was solid for around 6months benched the same way.

I may even try to get lower voltages for this at 3.8 but no sure it will go lower. Both my 4690k have never crashed, and no joke but i can go 8-10hrs of gaming solid without a problem lol. The second 4690k crashed at 4.3 and 1.20 so i added 10mv then it was rock solid.

I don't fold or render yet but when i do we shall see. I usually start my OCs about the middle of what ive seen most samples and either go up or down with voltage or just up in multiplier. I may try an hr of real bench but honestly over benching is also ridiculously bad for the chip believe it or not. 100% usage 24/7 doesnt do it any favors lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> When you run RealBench (for at least 30 mins though), can you check if HWiNFO64 reports any errors? It states errors on the way bottom of the summary list if you didn't hide that option. I realized that the errors disappear if you feed enough voltages and the more errors there are, the more likely you'll crash soon.


You mean WHEA errors? Oh i always check for those before anything else.


----------



## Gary-ASUS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> I'm simply saying it's bull**** what was said here by Raja about all these problems. Shoudln't be this way on a released board.


What Raja stated is factual about the current state of the platform. It is immature at this point in a lot of areas, especially on the memory side. That said, AMD is working on the AGESA code updates and improvements will come, but do not expect miracles overnight. As for me, running completely stable on EFI 1001 with a 1700 at 3.9, memory (2x8GB) at 3200, (4x8GB at 2667), basically auto settings with memory timings tightened up a little. I have three CPUs at the moment, each one behaves totally different with the same settings and components. I have more coming for additional comparison testing and will be working on some basic tips and tricks for air/water overclocking over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You mean WHEA errors? Oh i always check for those before anything else.


You don't get any errors even if you run it for 30 mins? Also whats your bios voltage for CPU set at?


----------



## Typhaeon

OK, so with 1001, my Fury Nitro is back to 16x mode in the PCIE X16 slot (according to the BIOS), but still won't output anything above 90hz in Low Freesync mode. High Freesync mode still doesn't work, and I can't select 100hz or higher from the Display Adapter Properties panel - still get No Signal from the DP connection.

DVI-D with Pixel Clock Patcher & HDMI have produced no improvements. I have no other card in the PCIE 3.0 lane, so what the hell?

Does anyone have any insight whatsoever on what setting I can even adjust to ~potentially~ get [email protected] output properly from the GPU? Is the card not getting enough power for some reason? Both VGA power connectors are hooked up properly, and I'd be seeing a lot more inconsistent behavior if it were an issue of my 1600W Platinum-rated eVGA PSU not working properly.

Ryzen 1800X, G.SKILL TridentZ F4-3200C14Q-64GTZ (4x16) running at DDR4-2667.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhaeon*
> 
> I posted a while back in this thread that I couldn't get my R9 Fury Nitro to output anything past [email protected] on this board. I wonder if anybody can give me a hand if they've had GPU issues they've solved via BIOS tweaks, because this is the last component I have to upgrade, and I don't want similar results with a more powerful/expensive GPU.
> 
> If I use my monitor's Low Freesync mode (Eizo Foris FS2735 - it has two: 35-90hz is Low; the 91-144hz High mode doesn't even work), I can get the card to render up to 90hz, but everything above just fails to output a signal over DisplayPort.
> 
> The GPU is the only PCIE 3.0 card in the system, installed in the 16x slot, and yet runs at 8x Native according to the BIOS. I have a Samsung 960 Pro in the M.2 Slot 3, and an Essence STX II in the PCIE 1x 3 slot. No other cards installed.
> 
> I've confirmed that this is not the fault of the OS (reimaged), the Crimson driver version (tried multiple), the BIOS switch on the card, the DisplayPort cable used, the DisplayPort input mode on the monitor (can switch between Low/High/DP 1.1/DP 1.2 in the OSD; switching off Freesync mode does nothing) or anything else I can think of offhand.
> 
> My PCIE settings in the BIOS are Auto - I've tried setting the M.2 slot to GEN 2, and forcing GEN 3 on the x16 slot, but that doesn't seem to do anything. I'm on 0902.
> 
> Anybody have similar experiences with a single GPU not going past x8 mode?


----------



## gupsterg

@bluej511

I'm glad we had the discussion







.

I was the same with my i5 4690K as Ryzen. The i5 4690K in my sig used the 4.9GHz OC 24/7, I set it ~1yr+ ago with same relentless stability testing. I had 0 issues, I posted similar data as for Ryzen in Devil's Canyon owners club.

I have a Q6600, owned since launch, again same relentless stability testing. Only after 1yr use did need like some silly little VCORE increase. Even in 2017 it can do the threads for a GPU to [email protected] for ~175hrs in one run







.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> You don't get any errors even if you run it for 30 mins? Also whats your bios voltage for CPU set at?


On the g5 15mins got nothing, ill download realbench later and run it for 30 see what happens. I have it set to offset in the bios just not sure how much its set to, i think its -.11 something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhaeon*
> 
> OK, so with 1001, my Fury Nitro is back to 16x mode in the PCIE X16 slot (according to the BIOS), but still won't output anything above 90hz in Low Freesync mode. High Freesync mode still doesn't work, and I can't select 100hz or higher from the Display Adapter Properties panel - still get No Signal from the DP connection.
> 
> DVI-D with Pixel Clock Patcher & HDMI have produced no improvements. I have no other card in the PCIE 3.0 lane, so what the hell?
> 
> Does anyone have any insight whatsoever on what setting I can even adjust to ~potentially~ get [email protected] output properly from the GPU? Is the card not getting enough power for some reason? Both VGA power connectors are hooked up properly, and I'd be seeing a lot more inconsistent behavior if it were an issue of my 1600W Platinum-rated eVGA PSU not working properly.
> 
> Ryzen 1800X, G.SKILL TridentZ F4-3200C14Q-64GTZ (4x16) running at DDR4-2667.


Idk what low and high freesyncs are but freesync only works off the DP cable. Make sure you have your hz changed in the windows display settings as well or else it will be stuck on 60 or 75 or wtv it defaults to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> I'm glad we had the discussion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I was the same with my i5 4690K as Ryzen. The i5 4690K in my sig used the 4.9GHz OC 24/7, I set it ~1yr+ ago with same relentless stability testing. I had 0 issues, I posted similar data as for Ryzen in Devil's Canyon owners club.
> 
> I have a Q6600, owned since launch, again same relentless stability testing. Only after 1yr use did need like some silly little VCORE increase. Even in 2017 it can do the threads for a GPU to [email protected] for ~175hrs in one run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


My 4690k would do [email protected] fully stable as well which was so nice but i didnt run it the temps were a bit higher then my liking. I don't mind people do extensive 24hr stability tests but in my opinion its unnecessary in MOST cases, not all. It also degrades the chip more then it usually would.

Not too many people in this forum run their pc 24/7 at 100% cpu load lol.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> sure but we aren't talking about CPU voltage here. We are talking about raising the SoC voltage to something that has still been deemed afe. Even stated by Raja just don't go above 1.25V and who knows if that even holds true anymore with the new BIOS's. We are on two different levels here. Your talking about committing suicide i'm talking about using something other than regular fuel in your car because the piece of crap keeps pinging cuz u bought a Pinto. Catch my drift? We are in the Pinto's....


I think even Asus would acknowledge that 1.2v is inappropriately high.

Look, if you wanna slam your CPU SOC voltage to the highest "safe" limit, by all means, go ahead.

But my point is that it's likely not the issue. Something else is causing us to hit RAM walls, and it's effecting everyone else differently.

Slamming your CPU SOC may "solve" your issues, but it shouldn't be necessary, doesn't solve everyone problems, and is likely a mask for something else wrong (of which none of us know).


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> I think even Asus would acknowledge that 1.2v is inappropriately high.
> 
> Look, if you wanna slam your CPU SOC voltage to the highest "safe" limit, by all means, go ahead.
> 
> But my point is that it's likely not the issue. Something else is causing us to hit RAM walls, and it's effecting everyone else differently.
> 
> Slamming your CPU SOC may "solve" your issues, but it shouldn't be necessary, doesn't solve everyone problems, and is likely a mask for something else wrong (of which none of us know).


Well all I know is the system itself wasn't stable even at 2133MHz until I raised the SoC so if you have another idea i'm all ears.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Problem with H110i fan speed readings.
> 
> I have just noticed that you work on HWiNFO and I have noticed a problem regarding the CPU fan speed reading. I have a Corsair H110i with both fans split into the one CPU fan socket with the boxed OEM splitter (as recommended in the user manual). The problem i have is the CPU fan speed actually shows the AIO cooler pump speed. I downloaded Corsair Link (which is a horrible program - I have since uninstalled) and it showed the individual fan speeds, a collective fan speed and the pump speed, this is how i know HWiNFO definitely shows the pump speed.
> 
> 
> 
> Please attach a screenshot of both HWiNFO and CL showing the fan speeds and the HWiNFO Debug File with sensor data and I'll check it.
Click to expand...

Oh great, now i have to install that awful Corsair Link again.....!









Will do now


----------



## Typhaeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Idk what low and high freesyncs are but freesync only works off the DP cable. Make sure you have your hz changed in the windows display settings as well or else it will be stuck on 60 or 75 or wtv it defaults to..


Please read my original post that I quoted. Also it doesn't matter if Freesync is used or not.


----------



## huyee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> You don't get any errors even if you run it for 30 mins? Also whats your bios voltage for CPU set at?


I got a tons of those error on hwinfo when running realbench but pc didn't crash for some reason. I had a 2h session, a 6h session over night, and a 4h session this morning. Window Error Log says it's WHEA error.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Problem with H110i fan speed readings.
> 
> I have just noticed that you work on HWiNFO and I have noticed a problem regarding the CPU fan speed reading. I have a Corsair H110i with both fans split into the one CPU fan socket with the boxed OEM splitter (as recommended in the user manual). The problem i have is the CPU fan speed actually shows the AIO cooler pump speed. I downloaded Corsair Link (which is a horrible program - I have since uninstalled) and it showed the individual fan speeds, a collective fan speed and the pump speed, this is how i know HWiNFO definitely shows the pump speed.
> 
> 
> 
> Please attach a screenshot of both HWiNFO and CL showing the fan speeds and the HWiNFO Debug File with sensor data and I'll check it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh great, now i have to install that awful Corsair Link again.....!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will do now
Click to expand...


----------



## Fright

I get the feeling that the BIOS is deteriorating over time. Got black screen error 8. SVM CPU Virtualization was disabled so not the cause obviously. But RAM tuned up to 2666 MHz. 2666 wasn't an issue until today... Got this error 8 black screen also of today and changed nothing on the whole machine, neither hardware nor software, so definitely a BIOS issue.

Edit: Backplate is a coated metal backplate from be quiet with a plasticish seperation layer so nothing to complain with that. A similar backplate was just running fine before in my bulldozer/fx setup. Can't be the issue.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huyee*
> 
> I got a tons of those error on hwinfo when running realbench but pc didn't crash for some reason. I had a 2h session, a 6h session over night, and a 4h session this morning. Window Error Log says it's WHEA error.


Yea, it doesn't necessarily need to crash. Just means errors exist and it will probably be unstable under higher loads. Not that you'll ever run it under higher loads, but I like to be certain in case of future games which will probably be more intensive. You can probably get rid of the errors if you push more volts.


----------



## dorbot

This post is about CMOS reset.
I thought if you cleared the CMOS its the same as resetting to defaults inside the UEFI BIOS, pressing F5, this put you back at stock settings.
But it seems data can survive this procedure. People talk about multiple cmos resets as a matter of course when if the procedure worked then 1 should do.
Flashback seems to be the only way to guarantee you get stock settings. How is this possible?
You can put your machine to sleep at night and when you come back in the morning it wont even let you get into bios. Cold boot at 2400mhz with a non overclocked CPU?
Clear CMOS, no effect. take out ram , reset cmos, no effect.
Flashback and hope.
Along with other things like dodgy temperature, voltage reporting and measurement coincident with peoples experience that inputting variables may or may not actually take hold and may or may not actually take hold with the value you intended. Agesa code or not, its pretty clear that the bios is fundamentally broken at a very basic level.
My feeling at this time is that the platform as it stands is hopelessly crippled and I wonder if there is any point even trying. If your rig runs, you are lucky.
I'm not seeking to apportion blame anywhere just stating it as I see it.
I know AMD gave about two weeks for the bios before launch but that was a while ago now and we seem only to have progressed to a bios that does not brick your board. Regardless of all the blame flying about, the situation is pitiful.

But my question is, why does a cmos reset appear not to reset the cmos? Am I misunderstanding something here?
It seems like a pretty fundamental requirement to me and if it does clear all the settings, then where are they being stored so they can resurface later?


----------



## drzoidberg33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> This post is about CMOS reset.
> I thought if you cleared the CMOS its the same as resetting to defaults inside the UEFI BIOS, pressing F5, this put you back at stock settings.
> But it seems data can survive this procedure. People talk about multiple cmos resets as a matter of course when if the procedure worked then 1 should do.
> Flashback seems to be the only way to guarantee you get stock settings. How is this possible?
> You can put your machine to sleep at night and when you come back in the morning it wont even let you get into bios. Cold boot at 2400mhz with a non overclocked CPU?
> Clear CMOS, no effect. take out ram , reset cmos, no effect.
> Flashback and hope.
> Along with other things like dodgy temperature, voltage reporting and measurement coincident with peoples experience that inputting variables may or may not actually take hold and may or may not actually take hold with the value you intended. Agesa code or not, its pretty clear that the bios is fundamentally broken at a very basic level.
> My feeling at this time is that the platform as it stands is hopelessly crippled and I wonder if there is any point even trying. If your rig runs, you are lucky.
> I'm not seeking to apportion blame anywhere just stating it as I see it.
> I know AMD gave about two weeks for the bios before launch but that was a while ago now and we seem only to have progressed to a bios that does not brick your board. Regardless of all the blame flying about, the situation is pitiful.
> 
> But my question is, why does a cmos reset appear not to reset the cmos? Am I misunderstanding something here?
> It seems like a pretty fundamental requirement to me and if it does clear all the settings, then where are they being stored so they can resurface later?


I've had no issues using the clear CMOS button, works every time and everything back at default settings. Maybe your board is bad?


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*


You should also see a Corsair sensor in HWiNFO, do you?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Well all I know is the system itself wasn't stable even at 2133MHz until I raised the SoC so if you have another idea i'm all ears.


Leave it all on auto and wait until later BIOS' have improved. But that doesn't seem to be an acceptable answer for some people (the ones who demand 100% performance).


----------



## Mercurious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> That's an insanely good score. I have the exact same OC using p-states and I get 1738~1747. RAM is only running at 2666Mhz, but I doubt that would make such a huge difference.
> 
> Looking at your HWiNFO your CPU seems to peak at 4068MHz. That doesn't look like an A0-8-20 OC? Have you changed your BLCK / are you using Auto instead of Default?


Yep faster RAM would make that much difference. Not a great explanation but the link is to hand.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1amGwPnUuA&list=PL6Iwkjri7rI2nEYJy1T4TX-GjL-A6VfOC&index=8

Basically the speed of the memory bus or Data Fabric is set to the RAM speed so by pushing up to 3200mhz for your RAM your memory bus runs faster to match the RAM speed and decreases the systems experienced cashe latency (lack of better term). This is also the most probable suspect behind the poor 1080p gaming results as well. Reference the unexpectedly large effect faster RAM has on FPS. Get your RAM up to 3200mhz and with the same overclock you should be able to achieve similar scores. IMO - Improvements in scheduling (yes I know it's not the scheduler but it can help) software optimization and faster RAM speeds will eventually push Ryzen 1080p gaming to comparable levels to the Intel chips.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Yea, it doesn't necessarily need to crash. Just means errors exist and it will probably be unstable under higher loads. Not that you'll ever run it under higher loads, but I like to be certain in case of future games which will probably be more intensive. You can probably get rid of the errors if you push more volts.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> You don't get any errors even if you run it for 30 mins? Also whats your bios voltage for CPU set at?


Just ran mine and WHEA said it was 5 corrected errors, guessing it means its nothing serious. On HWinfo it says cache L3 errors, got 7 errors in 20mins. Bit weird that under the g5 i had no errors in the same amount of time.

Not sure what a corrected error is, has to do with L3 so maybe because realbench isnt made for Ryzen and its different cache function that its giving out errors? My only issue, it says corrected as well so who knows. Pretty sure the uncorrected ones are the ones that will cause a hard crash.

Ran 20mins just fine. Tctl max temp shows 44°C, cpu temp shows 48°C and vrm shows 51°C. The ch6 VRM runs about 10°C cooler then the gaming 5 ones which is pretty damn impressive.


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Leave it all on auto and wait until later BIOS' have improved. But that doesn't seem to be an acceptable answer for some people (the ones who demand 100% performance).


True that, for me it is acceptable, at least I got a running platform right now and don't want to send back everything and bla bla bla.

But for the price of this board and all other components it is surely a right to demand 100% performance because that is what we have paid for 100% of our money.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> You have done nothing wrong. Wait for future BIOS updates to improve RAM stability.


Are you sure they will get the Ram overclocking problem fixed, would you state your life on it?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Just ran mine and WHEA said it was 5 corrected errors, guessing it means its nothing serious. On HWinfo it says cache L3 errors, got 7 errors in 20mins. Bit weird that under the g5 i had no errors in the same amount of time.
> 
> Not sure what a corrected error is, has to do with L3 so maybe because realbench isnt made for Ryzen and its different cache function that its giving out errors? My only issue, it says corrected as well so who knows. Pretty sure the uncorrected ones are the ones that will cause a hard crash.
> 
> Ran 20mins just fine. Tctl max temp shows 44°C, cpu temp shows 48°C and vrm shows 51°C. The ch6 VRM runs about 10°C cooler then the gaming 5 ones which is pretty damn impressive.


I don't know how RealBench is or is not made for Ryzen, but I am betting that if you increase voltages, the errors will disappear. It did for me. So I imagine even if an error was corrected, giving it enough volts mean it won't occur in the first place. RealBench is probably just pushing your processor harder than you have been and pushing it differently with GPU involved.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I don't know how RealBench is or is not made for Ryzen, but I am betting that if you increase voltages, the errors will disappear. It did for me. So I imagine even if an error was corrected, giving it enough volts mean it won't occur in the first place. RealBench is probably just pushing your processor harder than you have been and pushing it differently with GPU involved.


Yup thats about right. Had none at 1.245 but getting 7 at 1.238 lol. If realbench doesnt stress the L3 correctly youll get errors? Same way aida64 tests DRAM latency but getting ridiculously high numbers because its not tweaked for ryzen. Same way p95 had to come out with a new revision for ryzen.


----------



## Mercurious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oozypunk*
> 
> So I have a potentially dumb question, one that has probably already been answered, but why is my ram not running at what I manually set it to? I tried the DOCP setting but that crashed instantly requiring a CMOS reset. After I set it to 2933, both the bios home screen and cpu-z read it as 2133. The change I made to the voltage seems to read correctly. I've been spoiled by xmp I quess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The answer I'm most hoping for is someone to call me an idiot and give my a simple explanation of what I did wrong.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/anrw1m


Others should be able to answer this better than I can. I am hoping to have my RAM today and get my rig up. However, I have been reading this thread and taking notes for my build and OC efforts.

Back around page 355 of this thread @gupsterg explains that there are two voltage settings for RAM in the BIOS. If you use the one it sets the RAM when the BIOS sets the voltage for the RAM. The other one sets the RAM at AMD boot which occurs before the BIOS sets the voltage. So if you only set the voltage in one spot AMD will use the default voltage and when you RAM does fails at that voltage the AMD boot defaults speed and trimmings are applied to it so it matches the volts and then is ahnded off to the BIOS. So what you set in BIOs is not what is running.

Yeah .... I slaughtered that. Just go read gupsterg's post on page 355. Good luck


----------



## gupsterg

@bluej511

Realbench v2.43 has no issues on Ryzen support AFAIK.

8 pack recommended it, Silicon lottery using it for binning as well.

Like said before for me RB needs far less VCORE than x264.

Finalheaven found RB destabilised his more than x264.

My methods maybe considered extreme for stability testing but I want when my PC is left unattended to do a task to come back to it having done it and not error'd.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yup thats about right. Had none at 1.245 but getting 7 at 1.238 lol. If realbench doesnt stress the L3 correctly youll get errors? Same way aida64 tests DRAM latency but getting ridiculously high numbers because its not tweaked for ryzen. Same way p95 had to come out with a new revision for ryzen.


Or RealBench is perfectly suitable for Ryzen, but your Vcore was just too low.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> Realbench v2.43 has no issues on Ryzen support AFAIK.
> 
> 8 pack recommended it, Silicon lottery using it for binning as well.
> 
> Like said before for me RB needs far less VCORE than x264.
> 
> Finalheaven found RB destabilised his more than x264.
> 
> My methods maybe considered extreme for stability testing but I want when my PC is left unattended to do a task to come back to it having done it and not error'd.


Yea wasn't sure, thats the one I'm using as well so no problem. Weird that 1.248 had no WHEA errors at all but 1.238 measured at the DMM does. The g5 didnt have voltage pinouts so i was going by hwinfo which could have been totally off don't know. It is how it was set and reported in the BIOS though so no problem.

I'm gonna run it hard the next couple days and see what happens, if anything does ill change the offset slightly with more voltage.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea wasn't sure, thats the one I'm using as well so no problem. Weird that 1.248 had no WHEA errors at all but 1.238 measured at the DMM does. The g5 didnt have voltage pinouts so i was going by hwinfo which could have been totally off don't know. It is how it was set and reported in the BIOS though so no problem.
> 
> I'm gonna run it hard the next couple days and see what happens, if anything does ill change the offset slightly with more voltage.


Yea I suggest running RealBench for at least one hour btw to check for errors.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should also see a Corsair sensor in HWiNFO, do you?
Click to expand...






Unfortunately not that i can see. This is with CL installed and running and with the latest beta version of yours that you posted earlier.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Yea I suggest running RealBench for at least one hour btw to check for errors.


Yea will do, was testing for a day to check the ram speeds for now. Didn't wanna do ram and OC at the same time and have it crash left and right.


----------



## gupsterg

@bluej511

I look forward to your testing







. I would not compare what you got on G5 vs C6H on VCORE, when using SW monitoring. Even C6H owners vs each other are seeing different voltage reads in SW for similar setup.

What me and finalheaven have found you could run a test for say 1hr x264 one day fine, following day it errors.

The Stilt has highlighted in my thread stock LLC is "looser" on Ryzen, so imagine one instant of testing you could hitting right voltage point, another time not. He has also highlighted use a better voltage point and adjusting LLC should not be needed.

I'm happy as my OC method gains me performance from my small testing vs stock set up with PB/XFR. I also don't see the crazy high VCORE induced from XFR at stock vs ACB OC.

So win win for me







.

I also see this extreme testing as valid for when I up RAM tonight, as all voltages will remain the same, I will then be able to say if I needed more SOC/others increased or not.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Are you sure they will get the Ram overclocking problem fixed, would you state your life on it?


My life? Uh...no. But I'd bet my rig on it. There's no way, with all of the advertised speeds, that AMD will limit RAM speeds to <3000MHz. That would be market suicide.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> I look forward to your testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I would not compare what you got on G5 vs C6H on VCORE, when using SW monitoring. Even C6H owners vs each other are seeing different voltage reads in SW for similar setup.
> 
> What me and finalheaven have found you could run a test for say 1hr x264 one day fine, following day it errors.
> 
> The Stilt has highlighted in my thread stock LLC is "looser" on Ryzen, so imagine one instant of testing you could hitting right voltage point, another time not. He has also highlighted use a better voltage point and adjusting LLC should not be needed.
> 
> I'm happy as my OC method gains me performance from my small testing vs stock set up with PB/XFR. I also don't see the crazy high VCORE induced from XFR at stock vs ACB OC.
> 
> So win win for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I also see this extreme testing as valid for when I up RAM tonight, as all voltages will remain the same, I will then be able to say if I needed more SOC/others increased or not.


Oh i checked with the DMM and it would not budge one bit. I wish i had alligator clips and leave em clipped and check the DMM on my desk while testing instead of holding it for 15mins. In cinebench doing 5-6 runs voltage did not budge below or above 1.238v which is good.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately not that i can see. This is with CL installed and running and with the latest beta version of yours that you posted earlier.


This is getting off-topic, so please continue in this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1235672/official-hwinfo-32-64-thread and post there the HWiNFO Debug File with sensor data. I'll check it then.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Are you sure they will get the Ram overclocking problem fixed, would you state your life on it?
> 
> 
> 
> My life? Uh...no. But I'd bet my rig on it. There's no way, with all of the advertised speeds, that AMD will limit RAM speeds to <3000MHz. That would be market suicide.
Click to expand...

ASUS already advertise 3200+ with this board and most people now after tinkering are there already with premature BIOS so nothing to worry about i say. Hell, im above 3000MHz with 4x8GB Hynix







(Hence why i bought 3466 when everyone (not here) advised me to go no higher than 3000MHz.)


----------



## gupsterg

The info @bluej511 .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Using LLC at least on ASUS C6H is definitely not required or recommended.
> 
> Even at "Auto" setting there is no droop what so ever, no matter how hard you push the CPU. Infact generally the actual voltage output is 10-20mV (depending on the specimen) higher than the actual set point. Voltage overshoot hurts just as badly as undershoot (droop). The whole point is to minimize the variation between the different load conditions. If you need to increase the LLC to achieve stability, then your voltage set point is incorrect (insufficient) to begin with.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The significantly tighter droop specification applies only in cases where the dLDO is used. dLDOs are not used for B1 stepping consumer parts, so the load-line specification does not apply. Infact the AM4 load-line specification is looser than it was for AM3+ for example (1.425mOhm vs. 1.3mOhm).


Bare in mind also the significance of Leakage of a CPU, I would assume the same as what The Stilt revealed on AMD GPU apply, higher leakage CPU has great LLC effect and lower less. Again adding to variance between when users say "I set x V and got x actual V".


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> ASUS already advertise 3200+ with this board and most people now after tinkering are there already with premature BIOS so nothing to worry about i say. Hell, im above 3000MHz with 4x8GB Hynix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Hence why i bought 3466 when everyone (not here) advised me to go no higher than 3000MHz.)


Hoping for the best.


----------



## MigM16

got this so far
http://valid.x86.fr/a69cg5


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The info @bluej511 .
> 
> Bare in mind also the significance of Leakage of a CPU, I would assume the same as what The Stilt revealed on AMD GPU apply, higher leakage CPU has great LLC effect and lower less. Again adding to variance between when users say "I set x V and got x actual V".


Yea not sure what mine is set to but will have to have a look. Might actually be on auto but not sure. So Stilt is saying to just turn if off period and have no LLC?


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> My life? Uh...no. But I'd bet my rig on it. There's no way, with all of the advertised speeds, that AMD will limit RAM speeds to <3000MHz. That would be market suicide.


I'v come across people that are obtaining 3200 speed with GA-AB350-Gaming on XMP with no problem. What is wrong with ASUS.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> ASUS already advertise 3200+ with this board and most people now after tinkering are there already with premature BIOS so nothing to worry about i say. Hell, im above 3000MHz with 4x8GB Hynix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Hence why i bought 3466 when everyone (not here) advised me to go no higher than 3000MHz.)


And GSkill has released their Flare X kits. I'd LOVE to see what someone with a 3200MHz Flare X kit reports.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> I'v come across people that are obtaining 3200 speed with GA-AB350-Gaming on XMP with no problem. What is wrong with ASUS.


I've seen people with G5's having RAM issues. What is wrong with Gigabyte? Oh, and their BIOS is a nightmare.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blindrezo*
> 
> Wait, broken how?
> 
> RAID works perfectly fine for me, getting Windows 10 to detect it during installation was a challenge, but I managed! If that's your problem, then check one of my previous posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/3120#post_25938452


OMG, i just copy to my USB not this driver









But it's OK, now i have 2xHDD lol (i need to get myself larger HDD so NP afterall)


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Leave it all on auto and wait until later BIOS' have improved. But that doesn't seem to be an acceptable answer for some people (the ones who demand 100% performance).


how about with systems like mine, that running everything on auto at default settings, not trying to OC anything, and it still randomly crashes with the "8" error code?
What isn't acceptable to me is that I thus far have not been able to even run ryzen or this crosshair VI stably without it crashing at some point.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> how about with systems like mine, that running everything on auto at default settings, not trying to OC anything, and it still randomly crashes with the "8" error code?
> What isn't acceptable to me is that I thus far have not been able to even run ryzen or this crosshair VI stably without it crashing at some point.


For you I have nothing but pity, genuine pity. I'm sorry man. I really am. That's bull****. I wish I could help you.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea not sure what mine is set to but will have to have a look. Might actually be on auto but not sure. So Stilt is saying to just turn if off period and have no LLC?


Not to use higher levels.

I use LLC LVL1, as in the past on Asus boards this is stock. Leaving it on [Auto] could well mean due to an "auto rules" in UEFi it increases as it sees fit (not tested by me yet).

For example if have CPU at defaults, 2133MHz SOC: ~0.848V on [Auto], I change only to 2400MHz via D.O.C.P, SOC: ~1.050V on [Auto].

After my 3.8GHz OC was just failing on repeat testing I went for as many fixed options as I saw fit rather than [Auto].

Some of the "auto rules" in UEFI are there so if some one increases x setting another changes as Asus saw needed in their testing, but it may not necessarily mean you need it.

An example of this on my M7R, Is auto cache voltage going too high?

That was on my 1st i5, by the time I got my 2nd I had learnt better how to setup UEFI for my needs.


----------



## warreng5995

Trying new suggested BIOS settings, have only been running less than one hour thus far...

Thought I would try Realbench just to see what it would show. Tried 30 min stress test, with up to 8gb of ram _(currently have 16gb installed, as I pulled the other two sticks for the mean time)_

It ran all of 6 minuets before it showed:

"Result Hash Match"

and at the bottom "Instability Detected"


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> For you I have nothing but pity, genuine pity. I'm sorry man. I really am. That's bull****. I wish I could help you.


Well, it is what it is... all I can do now is try to get it working. Hopefully these new bios setting suggestions work. We'll see


----------



## MigM16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huyee*
> 
> That's the same as mine. I have it stable at 2666Mhz 14-14-14-24, SoC 1.07 and dram 1.35v. This was 6h of HCI memtest and 4h of realbench on a 1700.
> Edit: on 0038 efi


ok got it to run at 2666 with your setting and just for the hell of it i started with my SOC V at just 1.0 and it worked so i figured i dont need to go up to ur 1.07 as long as it dont crash on my that is lol.
im wondering how low on the soc and dram i can go
1800x on air 3.9 ram now at 2666 my cinebench score is now 1697 from liek 1654 i think at 2133speed


----------



## vrdelta

Hello, everyone I just got the Crosshair VI yesterday and I am stuck on error 8.

First thing I did was flash bios 0038 by using the USB port and watching the blue light flash for a few minutes and then wait 5 minutes after it stops flashing.

I have everything removed from the system except the CPU and I still get error 8.
Removed the battery for 10 minutes with the power supply unplugged.
Left the system unplugged overnight and still no dice.
Tried clearing the CMOS using the button in the back about 5-6 times.
I have tried bios 1001 and it's the same thing except leaving it unplugged overnight.
I have reseated the processor about 5 times each time gently pressing on it to make sure its seated corrected before locking it down.

I have two 1700x CPUs on hand and both give error 8. The error is immediate upon power on. I am beyond frustrated with this board. Is this POS DOA? I have read the countless error 8 threads on here and on other places and I understand that elmor from Asus frequents here so I am hoping for some advice.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vrdelta*
> 
> Hello, everyone I just got the Crosshair VI yesterday and I am stuck on error 8.
> 
> First thing I did was flash bios 0038 by using the USB port and watching the blue light flash for a few minutes and then wait 5 minutes after it stops flashing.
> 
> I have everything removed from the system except the CPU and I still get error 8.
> Removed the battery for 10 minutes with the power supply unplugged.
> Left the system unplugged overnight and still no dice.
> Tried clearing the CMOS using the button in the back about 5-6 times.
> I have tried bios 1001 and it's the same thing except leaving it unplugged overnight.
> I have reseated the processor about 5 times each time gently pressing on it to make sure its seated corrected before locking it down.
> 
> I have two 1700x CPUs on hand and both give error 8. The error is immediate upon power on. I am beyond frustrated with this board. Is this POS DOA? I have read the countless error 8 threads on here and on other places and I understand that elmor from Asus frequents here so I am hoping for some advice.


If you can get into BIOS try flashing 0902 using USB EZ Flash in the Tools menu. Clear CMOS before and after. It's been recommended before, but it's worth trying yourself.


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> And GSkill has released their Flare X kits. I'd LOVE to see what someone with a 3200MHz Flare X kit reports.




But couldn't test it yet, because the cpu fan is too huge but I don't want to demount it again lol.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> 
> 
> But couldn't test it yet, because the cpu fan is too huge but I don't want to demount it again lol.


You're keeping valuable data from us!


----------



## Sh0

Hello everyone! This is my first post on this thread and I just wanted express my appreciation of how much this community has contributed on sharing their experiences. It definitely adds value of having a large community supporting this highly coveted product. But I digress, my Crosshair VI has finally shipped and am super excited given that this will be my first build since 2010! (Currently on the ancient x58 platform and I couldn't have been more pleased with how it's served me this far). I am excited that I can retire my old rig for this new promising RYZEN platform














.
Factoring in all the experiences of the community I have a few concerns:

I just wanted to know what would be the best practice or suggested steps needed to have a successful post and avoiding issues, assuming my motherboard will ship with the original bios (5704?). I understand there are no guarantees and I don't plan on any overclocking/tweaking until a more solid bios and the new AGESA Code is implemented in the future revisions. Would running on default or auto settings reduce my chances of running into issues, If not what manual settings should I input?

Ryzen Build:
1800x
Crosshair VI
Gskill Tridentz (F4-3200C16D-16GTZSW)
Thanks!









Side note:
I placed my pre-order on Amazon on February 27th and should be expecting my board on the 27th of this month, and there has been quite a bit of negative reviews from customers whom still haven't received their boards. I personally didn't mind, since I was under impression that ASUS was holding off shipping out boards until they were able to iron out some of the issues customers were facing. But now amazon isn't accepting any orders for the board. I'm assuming the recent that batch is only fulfilling the backorders. But this has me a bit concerned, is this more of a move from ASUS or Amazon to not take any more orders?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sh0*
> 
> Hello everyone! This is my first post on this thread and I just wanted express my appreciation of how much this community has contributed on sharing their experiences. It definitely adds value of having a large community supporting this highly coveted product. But I digress, my Crosshair VI has finally shipped and am super excited given that this will be my first build since 2010! (Currently on the ancient x58 platform and I couldn't have been more pleased with how it's served me this far). I am excited that I can retire my old rig for this new promising RYZEN platform
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Factoring in all the experiences of the community I have a few concerns:
> 
> I just wanted to know what would be the best practice or suggested steps needed to have a successful post and avoiding issues, assuming my motherboard will ship with the original bios (5704?). I understand there are no guarantees and I don't plan on any overclocking/tweaking until a more solid bios and the new AGESA Code is implemented in the future revisions. Would running on default or auto settings reduce my chances of running into issues, If not what manual settings should I input?
> 
> Ryzen Build:
> 1800x
> Crosshair VI
> Gskill Tridentz (F4-3200C16D-16GTZSW)
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side note:
> I placed my pre-order on Amazon on February 27th and should be expecting my board on the 27th of this month, and there has been quite a bit of negative reviews from customers whom still haven't received their boards. I personally didn't mind, since I was under impression that ASUS was holding off shipping out boards until they were able to iron out some of the issues customers were facing. But now amazon isn't accepting any orders for the board. I'm assuming the recent that batch is only fulfilling the backorders. But this has me a bit concerned, is this more of a move from ASUS or Amazon to not take any more orders?


In my experience:

Avoid USB Flashback. Stick to the USB EZ Flash Tool in the Tool's portion of the BIOS. Flash to 0038. There's nothing indicating USB Flashback doesn't work, but there's a suspicious number of qCode 8's that have been reported after doing USB Flashback.

Set CPU SOC voltage to Manual .95v.
Fix DRAM Boot Voltage to 1.35v, along with DRAM Voltage to 1.35v. Boot voltage is under Digi+ menu.
Manually fix RAM timings to 16-16-16-36.
Manually set DRAM speed to 2666MHz.

That is what I recommend, it's similar to what I have done, and I have had no issues. Don't even mess around with CPU OC right now. Your 1800X will give you great performance at stock.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Are you sure they will get the Ram overclocking problem fixed, would you state your life on it?
> 
> 
> 
> My life? Uh...no. But I'd bet my rig on it. There's no way, with all of the advertised speeds, that AMD will limit RAM speeds to <3000MHz. That would be market suicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ASUS already advertise 3200+ with this board and most people now after tinkering are there already with premature BIOS so nothing to worry about i say. Hell, im above 3000MHz with 4x8GB Hynix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Hence why i bought 3466 when everyone (not here) advised me to go no higher than 3000MHz.)
Click to expand...

When i said i was above 3000MHz, I was actually on 3146MHz using DOCP 5 (BCLK defaults to 118 for my 3466MHz RAM) setting in AI Tuner in BIOS. So just to prove a point to myself....









....i went back into BIOS changed the DOCP to 'Standard' and up'd the BCLK manually to 120.2. This gives me an option to select 3205MHz in the DRAM frequency drop down list. So what do i have now.... a system that POST's with 4x8GB Hynix sticks at 3205MHz, happy days to me!







Oh and the DOCP tried to give me 16-18-18-18-36-1T, the little bugger! No, no, I want 16-16-16-16-36-1T thank you very much!!










Have faith wingman, this is all fun through trial and error for me (though not fun for the few individuals who cant even get stable at 2133 lol).

Now LuckyImperial, lets just hope Fright cracks open them Flare X's asap!!


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Now LuckyImperial, lets just hope Fright cracks open them Flare X's asap!!


He's the only user I know of with those sticks on this thread, so he better pop that cooler off haha.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Now LuckyImperial, lets just hope Fright cracks open them Flare X's asap!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's the only user I know of with those sticks on this thread, so he better pop that cooler off haha.
Click to expand...

Well if he's the only one, it'd be rude not to....!

Take one for the team Fright!! (no peer pressure n all that...!)


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Oh great, now i have to install that awful Corsair Link again.....!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will do now


Install the CL software, reboot, then immediately uninstall it. Uninstall leaves the CL USB driver behind and that is all you need to control your Corsair AIO with SIV with the -AIOCTL qualifier. SIV works, Corsair Link is buggy as hell.


----------



## Sh0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> In my experience:
> 
> Avoid USB Flashback. Stick to the USB EZ Flash Tool in the Tool's portion of the BIOS. Flash to 0038. There's nothing indicating USB Flashback doesn't work, but there's a suspicious number of qCode 8's that have been reported after doing USB Flashback.
> 
> Set CPU SOC voltage to Manual .95v.
> Fix DRAM Boot Voltage to 1.35v, along with DRAM Voltage to 1.35v. Boot voltage is under Digi+ menu.
> Manually fix RAM timings to 16-16-16-36.
> Manually set DRAM speed to 2666MHz.
> 
> That is what I recommend, it's similar to what I have done, and I have had no issues. Don't even mess around with CPU OC right now. Your 1800X will give you great performance at stock.


Thanks so much for the reply! This is very useful information and pretty much sums up everything for me. Once I've completed the build though, would you suggest I immediately go ahead and flash the new bios before I even attempt to install windows? Also do you know if there are any reported issues when running NVMe drives? Thanks again!!


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sh0*
> 
> Thanks so much for the reply! This is very useful information and pretty much sums up everything for me. Once I've completed the build though, would you suggest I immediately go ahead and flash the new bios before I even attempt to install windows? Also do you know if there are any reported issues when running NVMe drives? Thanks again!!


Yes, install new BIOS before Windows.

nVME drives have reported odd issues, but I can't remember specifically what codes people were getting. For now, treat it like a normal old hard drive and report back if you have issues POSTing. Or, search nVME in this thread and check out other peoples experiences. I know people have been using them successfully.

Edit: I did my own search real quick and it seems like the nvme guy got his issue sorted. Some sort of peripheral usb error.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Oh great, now i have to install that awful Corsair Link again.....!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will do now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Install the CL software, reboot, then immediately uninstall it. Uninstall leaves the CL USB driver behind and that is all you need to control your Corsair AIO with SIV with the -AIOCTL qualifier. SIV works, Corsair Link is buggy as hell.
Click to expand...

I have since uninstalled CL again but i did keep the USB driver this time. When i previously deleted it yesterday, after i uninstalled CL with the setting on 'performance', it left my machine running the AIO at full-blast despite a restart and BIOS reconfig. I was thoroughly annoyed. So i had to reinstall CL again yesterday for the third time to get the USB driver back because for some strange reason Corsair don't publish this driver separately like any other OEM does.

So anyway, what is SIV and CTL qualifier and how will this help me?


----------



## Sh0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Yes, install new BIOS before Windows.
> 
> nVME drives have reported odd issues, but I can't remember specifically what codes people were getting. For now, treat it like a normal old hard drive and report back if you have issues POSTing. Or, search nVME in this thread and check out other peoples experiences. I know people have been using them successfully.
> 
> Edit: I did my own search real quick and it seems like the nvme guy got his issue sorted. Some sort of peripheral usb error.


Awesome, thanks again for the speedy feedback, just taking a lunch break at my desk so the speedy replies a very welcome thank you once again. I willl go ahead and do a little more extensive searches regarding my nvme inquiry, but still very much appreciated.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sh0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Yes, install new BIOS before Windows.
> 
> nVME drives have reported odd issues, but I can't remember specifically what codes people were getting. For now, treat it like a normal old hard drive and report back if you have issues POSTing. Or, search nVME in this thread and check out other peoples experiences. I know people have been using them successfully.
> 
> Edit: I did my own search real quick and it seems like the nvme guy got his issue sorted. Some sort of peripheral usb error.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, thanks again for the speedy feedback, just taking a lunch break at my desk so the speedy replies a very welcome thank you once again. I willl go ahead and do a little more extensive searches regarding my nvme inquiry, but still very much appreciated.
Click to expand...

Which NVMe do you have/plan to get?


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> In my experience:
> 
> Avoid USB Flashback. Stick to the USB EZ Flash Tool in the Tool's portion of the BIOS. Flash to 0038. There's nothing indicating USB Flashback doesn't work, but there's a suspicious number of qCode 8's that have been reported after doing USB Flashback.
> 
> Set CPU SOC voltage to Manual .95v.
> Fix DRAM Boot Voltage to 1.35v, along with DRAM Voltage to 1.35v. Boot voltage is under Digi+ menu.
> Manually fix RAM timings to 16-16-16-36.
> Manually set DRAM speed to 2666MHz.
> 
> That is what I recommend, it's similar to what I have done, and I have had no issues. Don't even mess around with CPU OC right now. Your 1800X will give you great performance at stock.


This is good advice!


----------



## Sh0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Which NVMe do you have/plan to get?


Oh I pretty much had all my parts sitting in my room for the past 2 months waiting for the crosshair. I went with the 960 evo 256gb


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vrdelta*
> 
> Hello, everyone I just got the Crosshair VI yesterday and I am stuck on error 8.
> 
> First thing I did was flash bios 0038 by using the USB port and watching the blue light flash for a few minutes and then wait 5 minutes after it stops flashing.
> 
> I have everything removed from the system except the CPU and I still get error 8.
> Removed the battery for 10 minutes with the power supply unplugged.
> Left the system unplugged overnight and still no dice.
> Tried clearing the CMOS using the button in the back about 5-6 times.
> I have tried bios 1001 and it's the same thing except leaving it unplugged overnight.
> I have reseated the processor about 5 times each time gently pressing on it to make sure its seated corrected before locking it down.
> 
> I have two 1700x CPUs on hand and both give error 8. The error is immediate upon power on. I am beyond frustrated with this board. Is this POS DOA? I have read the countless error 8 threads on here and on other places and I understand that elmor from Asus frequents here so I am hoping for some advice.


I feel you pain, I've been getting the dreaded "8" code also. In my case, it has been while windows was running, and it just suddenly crashes. I'm not doing any overclocking either.
Basically, from what I have gathered in the past 2 weeks dealing with this thus far, Error Code 8 has to do with the CPU. Thats not to say that the CPU is bad or anything like that, but rather BIOS settings, or other buggy stuff going on.

Some people have also got a Code 8, and either changing the settings on their Ram, or changing their ram all together helped. In my case I'm still not exactly sure what is going on, I did make a series of changes to BIOS as was suggested to me, I also pulled 2 of my 8gb ram sticks out, so that I'm only running 2 sticks (16gb) instead of 4 (32gb), at least temporarily.
So far since I've made these changes, its hasn't crashed anymore. BUT I've had it run for several hours before without crashing... so... nothing for certain yet.

In your case since it is giving you a code 8 immediately upon boot....
it is at least possible that you CPU is not seated perfectly. If you feel comfortable that it is, then this may not be the problem.
I've also read that some people have had issues resulting from the cooler not being seated perfectly, or not enough pressure etc.
Maybe some others on here can pitch in their 2 cents about this.

*To others here on the thread: If no ram is installed... can it pitch a code 8 also?*

Give us some more specs, Type of Ram, PSU, etc.
What type of cooler are are you using? Are you using the stock AM4 backplate? Or are you using an AM3+ backplate?

What exactly do you get to see? Does it even show "press del or f2 to enter BIOS"?
How far does it get in boot up? Is it literally pop up the first thing after pressing the power button?
Have you updated the BIOS? If not I would suggest updating to 0038 using BIOS flash via USB stick if you can't do so through another alternative.
You can find the info on the BIOS and download links on the very first post on the first page of this thread.

I believe people on here are soon expecting another BIOS update from Elmore, who is the one that posted them in the very first post on this thread. Elmore works for Asus, and is working with the team on the Crosshair VI BIOS.

This is a good thread for this board, the best one I was able to find for sure.
I know from personal experience just how aggravating this board is... believe me.
My first problems was I couldn't get past post originally, then a BIOS update fixed that, but its still got issues to say the least.
*Hang in there, it'll get fixed... its just (unfortunately) going to take some time.*


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> In my experience:
> 
> Avoid USB Flashback. Stick to the USB EZ Flash Tool in the Tool's portion of the BIOS. Flash to 0038. There's nothing indicating USB Flashback doesn't work, but there's a suspicious number of qCode 8's that have been reported after doing USB Flashback.


Hummm... didn't know there was really a difference... I have been using USB Flashback for both the two BIOS updates I've done thus far, currently sitting on 0038.
I wonder if this could be causing errors that in turn is causing my crash problems....

If my code '8' crash returns _(changed a series of setting in BIOS as per suggestions on here, waiting to see if it fixed it or not...)_
Should I re-flash using EZ Flash Tool?


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sh0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Which NVMe do you have/plan to get?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I pretty much had all my parts sitting in my room for the past 2 months waiting for the crosshair. I went with the 960 evo 256gb
Click to expand...

I have the Samsung SM961 which i understand is exactly the same bar the blackout look so you should be good to go from the off. I think i had to adjust some setting in the BIOS under the NVMe boot section to UEFI first and then when you boot from USB (assuming thats your method) then select the UEFI Boot drive. I'm not 100% on all that as it was a few weeks ago but that's the jist of it. Get hold of me if you get stuck but i'm confident you wont, there are settings in BIOS dedicated to NVMe and booting with NVMe.

I did however have a problem with my Windows 10 install not recognising my USB keyboard or mouse!! lol and with no PS2 port on this fine board i had to install Windows 8 and do the free upgrade to get back to windows 10!


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> Hummm... didn't know there was really a difference... I have been using USB Flashback for both the two BIOS updates I've done thus far, currently sitting on 0038.
> I wonder if this could be causing errors that in turn is causing my crash problems....
> 
> If my code '8' crash returns _(changed a series of setting in BIOS as per suggestions on here, waiting to see if it fixed it or not...)_
> Should I re-flash using EZ Flash Tool?


Either flash works, some people just prefer to see whats going on rather than rely on blinking lights. You really dont even need a cpu or ram installed to use flashback. my $ is still on your ram or power supply. ;-)


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> Hummm... didn't know there was really a difference... I have been using USB Flashback for both the two BIOS updates I've done thus far, currently sitting on 0038.
> I wonder if this could be causing errors that in turn is causing my crash problems....
> 
> If my code '8' crash returns _(changed a series of setting in BIOS as per suggestions on here, waiting to see if it fixed it or not...)_
> Should I re-flash using EZ Flash Tool?


Honestly, I don't know man. There's nothing indicating that USB Flashback causes issues, but *I feel* like I've been seeing quite a few more of the qCode 8's since 1001, 0038, and with users that use USB Flashback. I have zero proof, but I've kept up with every post in this thread and that's just what my mental notes tell me.

I feel guilty recommending all of this stuff and really having 0 proof of any of it. Your advise above with CPU back-plates and general CPU seating is also very solid. We've seen plenty of users with CPU backplate issues.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

went to Micro center last night, picked up my brand new ROG Crosshair VI, Ryzen 1700, Corsair dominator platinum 32GB 3000mz kit, corsair H110i cooler, and a corsair 570x crystal case! going back for the m.2 drive here soon and a new screen! cant wait to build this bad boy.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> Hummm... didn't know there was really a difference... I have been using USB Flashback for both the two BIOS updates I've done thus far, currently sitting on 0038.
> I wonder if this could be causing errors that in turn is causing my crash problems....
> 
> If my code '8' crash returns _(changed a series of setting in BIOS as per suggestions on here, waiting to see if it fixed it or not...)_
> Should I re-flash using EZ Flash Tool?


I think you should reset your bios to default, (one of the newer bios 0902 or newer) put in minimal ram, and see how it goes. if crash, use other ram you have. Doing 10 things at a time till a crash doesn't much help narrow anything down.


----------



## SirisLeOsiris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sh0*
> 
> Oh I pretty much had all my parts sitting in my room for the past 2 months waiting for the crosshair. I went with the 960 evo 256gb


I am using a 1Tb 960 evo NVME with no issues, though I haven't run a BLK OC, which a PCI drive might not like


----------



## vrdelta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> If you can get into BIOS try flashing 0902 using USB EZ Flash in the Tools menu. Clear CMOS before and after. It's been recommended before, but it's worth trying yourself.


I can't get into the bios unfortunately. It immediately throws error code 8. I have never seen the POST screen come up.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vrdelta*
> 
> I can't get into the bios unfortunately. It immediately throws error code 8. I have never seen the POST screen come up.


What kind of cooler do you have? Are you using the stock AM4 black powder coated back plate?


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vrdelta*
> 
> I can't get into the bios unfortunately. It immediately throws error code 8. I have never seen the POST screen come up.


See if you can flash using the usb, take out cpu, mem, hdd, just have 24 and 8 pin power to board.


----------



## Sh0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirisLeOsiris*
> 
> I am using a 1Tb 960 evo NVME with no issues, though I haven't run a BLK OC, which a PCI drive might not like


Oh sweet, good news. Yea I dont plan on tweaking any settings until more mature bios revisions release. I only plan to manually change settings suggested for stability. It's very unfortunate that people have run into issues like burning out their soc controllers with default/auto settings. Its ironic that keeping defaults isnt a viable measure for discretion orbeing on the safe side of things.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> I have since uninstalled CL again but i did keep the USB driver this time. When i previously deleted it yesterday, after i uninstalled CL with the setting on 'performance', it left my machine running the AIO at full-blast despite a restart and BIOS reconfig. I was thoroughly annoyed. So i had to reinstall CL again yesterday for the third time to get the USB driver back because for some strange reason Corsair don't publish this driver separately like any other OEM does.
> 
> So anyway, what is SIV and CTL qualifier and how will this help me?


It is just my standard system monitoring tool that I have used in all my systems for +5 years. It is a swiss army knife kind of utility. It exposes everything in a Windows system down to the hardware level. It controls my GPU fans and also controls my Corsair AIO with Link USB driver. I've never needed any other kind of software, it does it all.
rh-software System Information Viewer

You just put in the -AIOCTL qualifier from the [Windows] > [Parameters] > [SIV Qualifiers] menu and relaunch SIV. Then you will have the Link Limits; Link Devices; Link Fans: Link Lights etc. control menus to configure all your Link Devices. Look at the Help file or Corsair Link Guide to explain how to use SIV to control all your Link Devices.

I don't know whether you visit the Corsair Link forums, but the SIV developer has a big presence there pointing out all the flaws with Corsair hardware and software.


----------



## vrdelta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> I feel you pain, I've been getting the dreaded "8" code also. In my case, it has been while windows was running, and it just suddenly crashes. I'm not doing any overclocking either.
> Basically, from what I have gathered in the past 2 weeks dealing with this thus far, Error Code 8 has to do with the CPU. Thats not to say that the CPU is bad or anything like that, but rather BIOS settings, or other buggy stuff going on.
> 
> Some people have also got a Code 8, and either changing the settings on their Ram, or changing their ram all together helped. In my case I'm still not exactly sure what is going on, I did make a series of changes to BIOS as was suggested to me, I also pulled 2 of my 8gb ram sticks out, so that I'm only running 2 sticks (16gb) instead of 4 (32gb), at least temporarily.
> So far since I've made these changes, its hasn't crashed anymore. BUT I've had it run for several hours before without crashing... so... nothing for certain yet.
> 
> In your case since it is giving you a code 8 immediately upon boot....
> it is at least possible that you CPU is not seated perfectly. If you feel comfortable that it is, then this may not be the problem.
> I've also read that some people have had issues resulting from the cooler not being seated perfectly, or not enough pressure etc.
> Maybe some others on here can pitch in their 2 cents about this.
> 
> *To others here on the thread: If no ram is installed... can it pitch a code 8 also?*
> 
> Give us some more specs, Type of Ram, PSU, etc.
> What type of cooler are are you using? Are you using the stock AM4 backplate? Or are you using an AM3+ backplate?
> 
> What exactly do you get to see? Does it even show "press del or f2 to enter BIOS"?
> How far does it get in boot up? Is it literally pop up the first thing after pressing the power button?
> Have you updated the BIOS? If not I would suggest updating to 0038 using BIOS flash via USB stick if you can't do so through another alternative.
> You can find the info on the BIOS and download links on the very first post on the first page of this thread.
> 
> I believe people on here are soon expecting another BIOS update from Elmore, who is the one that posted them in the very first post on this thread. Elmore works for Asus, and is working with the team on the Crosshair VI BIOS.
> 
> This is a good thread for this board, the best one I was able to find for sure.
> I know from personal experience just how aggravating this board is... believe me.
> My first problems was I couldn't get past post originally, then a BIOS update fixed that, but its still got issues to say the least.
> *Hang in there, it'll get fixed... its just (unfortunately) going to take some time.*


1700x (two in hand and tried both)
Corsair H110i (Tried loosening and tightening and in between)
Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 64gb Kit (only using 1 DIMM in A2 slot)
EVGA 850W G2 Powersupply
1080Ti
SM961 512GB SSD

I literally have just Power, Motherboard & CPU and immediate error 8 upon power on. No code cycle or anything. I removed every component and error 8 rears it's ugly head. I used every stick on RAM I have in the A2 slot using only one DIMM at a time and still no go.

The board is responsive to USB flashback, but I have never seen a POST screen. It just sits there showing me those cool RGB colors.


----------



## vrdelta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> What kind of cooler do you have? Are you using the stock AM4 black powder coated back plate?


Yes I am using the stock back plate and thanks for trying to help me out. I really appreciate it.


----------



## vrdelta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> See if you can flash using the usb, take out cpu, mem, hdd, just have 24 and 8 pin power to board.


I will give that a shot when I finish work today. I have not tried that. Thanks for tip, I really do appreciate the help!


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vrdelta*
> 
> I will give that a shot when I finish work today. I have not tried that. Thanks for tip, I really do appreciate the help!


no problem, hopefully it can get you flashed, and you can go from there. ;-)


----------



## BlazingNanites

Can I use the AM3 backplate from my Crosshair V Formula-Z for my Corsair H80i v2?
I read somewhere that screw height may be issue.


----------



## kenshinzero

I am using a AM3+ backplate from a AM3 Board with a kraken x62 with no issues


----------



## omgcookies

@majestynl

Have you used a DMM on your system? What are you seeing at your 4ghz/1.4v/LLC3 under load? I'm reading 1.45 so not really feeling comfortable leaving it.

Edit: running 3.9ghz/1.275/LLC3 reading 1.32 for the time being


----------



## skizzled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazingNanites*
> 
> Can I use the AM3 backplate from my Crosshair V Formula-Z for my Corsair H80i v2?
> I read somewhere that screw height may be issue.


You should be okay as long as you are using the AM3+ mounting hardware. I think the issue comes into play when you try to use something other than that.

I've mounted my Cryorig H5 Ultimate using the supplied AM3 hardware from Cryorig without issue.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omfgcookies*
> 
> @majestynl
> 
> Have you used a DMM on your system? What are you seeing at your 4ghz/1.4v/LLC3 under load? I'm reading 1.45 so not really feeling comfortable leaving it.
> 
> Edit: running 3.9ghz/1.275/LLC3 reading 1.32 for the time being


+/- same here!! I'm now on LLC1 and reading 1.42 (dmm)Btw: I'm using offset vcore..


----------



## omgcookies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> +/- same here!! I'm now on LLC1 and reading 1.42 (dmm)Btw: I'm using offset vcore..


Same had +.05 offset. Really wanted to keep it under 1.4v so I'm gonna be playing around a while. LLC auto reads 1.4v under load at the same offset but not stable realbench anymore.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omfgcookies*
> 
> Same had +.05 offset. Really wanted to keep it under 1.4v so I'm gonna be playing around a while. LLC auto reads 1.4v under load at the same offset but not stable realbench anymore.


Exact same here..i think the sweet spot is 1.41v but can't get that with offset. Only 0.05 offset gives me 1.42v with llc1 under load (stable).. I'm OK with it.


----------



## omgcookies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Exact same here..i think the sweet spot is 1.41v but can't get that with offset. Only 0.05 offset gives me 1.42v with llc1 under load (stable).. I'm OK with it.


Hmm maybe I'll try that. A little skeptical since I had tried every step from .025 - .05 with LLC 3 and only the last one was stable. But you were able to ditch .03v by lowering LLC and stay stable?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omfgcookies*
> 
> Hmm maybe I'll try that. A little skeptical since I had tried every step from .025 - .05 with LLC 3 and only the last one was stable. But you were able to ditch .03v by lowering LLC and stay stable?


Yep..


----------



## omgcookies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Yep..


Was seeing 1.41 with that but bombed out at 7min. Trying auto llc with +.06250 which is reading 1.42


----------



## MigM16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omfgcookies*
> 
> Was seeing 1.41 with that but bombed out at 7min. Trying auto llc with +.06250 which is reading 1.42


what you using to test with


----------



## omgcookies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MigM16*
> 
> what you using to test with


The motherboard has test pins near the main power. The top two are ground and vcore. Using a DMM.


----------



## LBManiac

Can I ask if everyone having issues with getting the memory clock to what it should be is overclocking their processors? I'm running my Ryzen 1700 at 3.2ghz auto settings and 3200mhz corsair ram 1.35v 16-18-18-36 isn't giving any issues and the only reason I can think is that I havent tinkered around with processor speeds / voltages.


----------



## noko59

For CPUsoc what I am seeing in Auto is:

~.98v when ram is running at 2133mhz
1.13 when ram is running at 3200mhz
I am not sure if that is programmed into the bios or the change is from soc LLC. Anyways the default Auto CPUsoc values work for me as is. I would think that would be consistent for a given bios as well.

I will pass hours of stress testing, Aida 64 with 3dmark looping while I use my computer. Then out of the blue when doing normal none cpu stressing stuff it can crash (this has been reported repeatedly in this thread, I am seeing this behavior as well). When it crashes it will no longer boot until I reset bios, optimize defaults and then put back in original settings or new ones.

For it to crash and then refuse to boot afterwards (cold, hot, repeatedly) on previous bios settings that booted 10 or more times -> Is that not hinting that something changed in the bios? That something changed the bios settings? Corrupted the bios?
The crashes occur when normally doing little to nothing, just the opposite you would expect from a bad OC
Is the cpu/board flaky with the different Pstates? I've been using Pstate0 with FID 98, DID 8, VID 20 with CPU voltage offset no LLC - I now turned it on to L3 and redo my previous testing
I think I will test with a constant OC vice Pstates to see if the random crashing at low cpu usage will stop as well


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> I think you should reset your bios to default, (one of the newer bios 0902 or newer) put in minimal ram, and see how it goes. if crash, use other ram you have. Doing 10 things at a time till a crash doesn't much help narrow anything down.


Agreed. But I've already been doing a lot of different things, one at time, over the last two weeks.

I had upgraded to the 0902 - that fixed my original issue of not being able to boot into windows at all, but it was also after this that I began having the "8" code crash issue at random times. Of course before this, I had not been able to get into windows, so I can't say if it was caused by the 0902 BIOS, or just didn't show up because I hadn't gotten into windows until after the 0902 BIOS update

When these crashes first began and for the first week, I believed they were related to the graphics card, as it would show an 'error' state when the system crashed.
But after buying a new Nvidia 1060, the crashes persisted.

So then yesterday, I upgraded to the 0038 BIOS - still crashed
again, tried different voltage settings on different components - each one didn't change anything still crashed at random intervals.
_(this is by far not every step I've taken to say the least, just a brief run down of the past few days)_

Then with these latest settings which were suggested by #CwStrife in this thread and some PM's, the major change being relaxing the timing on the ram. Which I made these changes about 2:30 this afternoon... thus far its about 7 hours and it hasn't crashed yet.... _[knocking on my wooden desk...]_

There was one further change that I made, and that was pulling 2 of the ram sticks. So right now I'm only running 16gb of ram.
**IF** the stability continues to hold, and I don't have any more issues, then I may reinstall these _(when I have the time for the computer just to sit and run, and not be bothered if it crashes)_, and see if the crashes resume or if it continues to be stable.

But for tonight, I'm hoping that at this point it won't crash again, and I'm going to try to get some work done... its going to be a late night...

The thing that gets me, especially with this "8" codes... it seems like its being caused by different things on different boards... and maybe this is why so many different people are finding different "fixes", yet none of it seems consistent... To me, and I could be wrong... but it looks more like a hardware quality control issue rather than just software problems alone... As if it was just a software issue, the same "fix" should work on all of them. But if it is a quality control issues, then it makes the hardware "finicky" therefore the software (BIOS) has to be played with on a per-case basis. Like with what is being seen with some of the ram issues.

I don't know, I guess in a few more weeks, and we'll know for sure.
Hopefully it is just a BIOS software issues, and they get it right and it fixes all the issues.


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBManiac*
> 
> Can I ask if everyone having issues with getting the memory clock to what it should be is overclocking their processors? I'm running my Ryzen 1700 at 3.2ghz auto settings and 3200mhz corsair ram 1.35v 16-18-18-36 isn't giving any issues and the only reason I can think is that I havent tinkered around with processor speeds / voltages.


I hadn't messed with my CPU speeds, and it kept crashing on me with the "8" code.
As I just put in my last post, my latest changes in BIOS included relaxing the ram timing from 15-15-15-36 to 18-18-18-38 at 1.36v, not certain if that is going to fix it, or if it is one part of the temporary solution, but so far it hasn't crashed in the past 7 hours since my changes.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> Agreed. But I've already been doing a lot of different things, one at time, over the last two weeks.
> 
> I had upgraded to the 0902 - that fixed my original issue of not being able to boot into windows at all, but it was also after this that I began having the "8" code crash issue at random times. Of course before this, I had not been able to get into windows, so I can't say if it was caused by the 0902 BIOS, or just didn't show up because I hadn't gotten into windows until after the 0902 BIOS update
> 
> When these crashes first began and for the first week, I believed they were related to the graphics card, as it would show an 'error' state when the system crashed.
> But after buying a new Nvidia 1060, the crashes persisted.
> 
> So then yesterday, I upgraded to the 0038 BIOS - still crashed
> again, tried different voltage settings on different components - each one didn't change anything still crashed at random intervals.
> _(this is by far not every step I've taken to say the least, just a brief run down of the past few days)_
> 
> Then with these latest settings which were suggested by #CwStrife in this thread and some PM's, the major change being relaxing the timing on the ram. Which I made these changes about 2:30 this afternoon... thus far its about 7 hours and it hasn't crashed yet.... _[knocking on my wooden desk...]_
> 
> There was one further change that I made, and that was pulling 2 of the ram sticks. So right now I'm only running 16gb of ram.
> **IF** the stability continues to hold, and I don't have any more issues, then I may reinstall these _(when I have the time for the computer just to sit and run, and not be bothered if it crashes)_, and see if the crashes resume or if it continues to be stable.
> 
> But for tonight, I'm hoping that at this point it won't crash again, and I'm going to try to get some work done... its going to be a late night...
> 
> The thing that gets me, especially with this "8" codes... it seems like its being caused by different things on different boards... and maybe this is why so many different people are finding different "fixes", yet none of it seems consistent... To me, and I could be wrong... but it looks more like a hardware quality control issue rather than just software problems alone... As if it was just a software issue, the same "fix" should work on all of them. But if it is a quality control issues, then it makes the hardware "finicky" therefore the software (BIOS) has to be played with on a per-case basis. Like with what is being seen with some of the ram issues.
> 
> I don't know, I guess in a few more weeks, and we'll know for sure.
> Hopefully it is just a BIOS software issues, and they get it right and it fixes all the issues.


Good luck, hope it goes well tonight. also I'm pretty sure the code being displayed (8 in your case) is the last thing to successfully complete. not what it crashed on, maybe Elmor or Raja can correct me if that's wrong however.


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vrdelta*
> 
> 1700x (two in hand and tried both)
> Corsair H110i (Tried loosening and tightening and in between)
> Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 64gb Kit (only using 1 DIMM in A2 slot)
> EVGA 850W G2 Powersupply
> 1080Ti
> SM961 512GB SSD
> 
> I literally have just Power, Motherboard & CPU and immediate error 8 upon power on. No code cycle or anything. I removed every component and error 8 rears it's ugly head. I used every stick on RAM I have in the A2 slot using only one DIMM at a time and still no go.
> 
> The board is responsive to USB flashback, but I have never seen a POST screen. It just sits there showing me those cool RGB colors.


wow man, that sucks. Even when I first booted after build, I at least got to see post.

I'm sure you tried using 2 ram sticks in the same "color" channel...

I honestly don't know what to tell you to do... if you can't even see post... there may not be much you can do besides contacting Asus, see what they say, which most likely will be RMA.

It is possible you have a bricked board on your hands, but I'm no expert here. Maybe some of the others will bring their thoughts to the table. I do know there were quite a few people who ended up with bricks with the original or the very early release bios's, which once they got to that state, they couldn't bring them back. But I don't know the exact circumstances or conditions that brought that about, nor exactly what the boards did or did not do.
*
Anyone else have a thought on this? An Immediate code 8 no post?*


----------



## Ras5al6Ghul2

Can someone tell me what LLC and Pstates are


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> Good luck, hope it goes well tonight. also I'm pretty sure the code being displayed (8 in your case) is the last thing to successfully complete. not what it crashed on, maybe Elmor or Raja can correct me if that's wrong however.


humm... that is possible, hadn't thought of that.
From what I read back on earlier pages, I think most were saying it was some kind of "CPU error" technically.
But that could be caused by whatever made it crash in the first place, which caused the CPU to stop being able to complete its cycle.

I do know that when its running, it usually displays a "44".... which also is not in the manual...

I like how most of the Q codes I've seen it display, never seem to be in the Q-Code list in the manual


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ras5al6Ghul2*
> 
> Can someone tell me what LLC and Pstates are


It stands for *Load Line Calibration* this way the voltage you set in the BIOS stays close to the BIOS you see in CPU-Z.
LLC helps reduce v-droop that occurs with the chipset on the motherboard. Sometimes you get better clocks, other times you dont


----------



## Ras5al6Ghul2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> It stands for *Load Line Calibration* this way the voltage you set in the BIOS stays close to the BIOS you see in CPU-Z.
> LLC helps reduce v-droop that occurs with the chipset on the motherboard. Sometimes you get better clocks, other times you dont


Thank you


----------



## Targonis

I wonder if some of the issues and confusion may come from power supplies that people have. We know the standard 24 pin plus 8 pin power, how many are using the extra 4 pin, or not connecting anything to it? My power supply for instance, only has the 24 plus the 8 pin, with no extra 4 pin. Am I losing out by much by not having that extra 4 pin power connector for the motherboard?


----------



## skizzled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> I wonder if some of the issues and confusion may come from power supplies that people have. We know the standard 24 pin plus 8 pin power, how many are using the extra 4 pin, or not connecting anything to it? My power supply for instance, only has the 24 plus the 8 pin, with no extra 4 pin. Am I losing out by much by not having that extra 4 pin power connector for the motherboard?


Many people choose not to connect the extra 4-pin. It doesn't really provide anything over just plugging in the 8-pin unless you need more power supplied to the CPU because you might be doing some really heavy overclocking. Otherwise, it's not necessary.

I chose to plug it in because I was able to route the cable the way I wanted and I figured, why not?

That being said, my build has been rock solid stable. But, I can't get my RAM to it's rated 3200 and I haven't overclocked the CPU yet. Depending on how I feel, I may not for awhile outside of just getting my RAM from 2666 to 3200.


----------



## Crowfood

Deleted


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowfood*
> 
> I have been having a hell of a time with Q-Code 8. Everything is stable in the Bios, and in Linux. Everything is also stable in Windows until it updates my Display Adapter driver. As soon as it installs the Radeon driver I crash with Q-Code 8. Does anyone here use an r9 290 that has everything running smooth? If so which version of the Radeon drivers are you using? @elmor Do you know if this would be caused by an error i the Radeon driver, or an error in the bios? Why would the driver cause Q-Code 8?


r9 390 here so same thing. Using relive 17.3.2. I have windows drivers updates turned off because it always installs an old version. On both boards ive yet to have issues, i do leave pciex16 to gen 3 instead of automatic so could be why.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowfood*
> 
> I have been having a hell of a time with Q-Code 8. Everything is stable in the Bios, and in Linux. Everything is also stable in Windows until it updates my Display Adapter driver. As soon as it installs the Radeon driver I crash with Q-Code 8. Does anyone here use an r9 290 that has everything running smooth? If so which version of the Radeon drivers are you using? @elmor Do you know if this would be caused by an error i the Radeon driver, or an error in the bios? Why would the driver cause Q-Code 8?


I will assume you're using an m.2 drive. Have you tried another slot for your gpu.


----------



## Crowfood

Deleted


----------



## LBManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> I hadn't messed with my CPU speeds, and it kept crashing on me with the "8" code.
> As I just put in my last post, my latest changes in BIOS included relaxing the ram timing from 15-15-15-36 to 18-18-18-38 at 1.36v, not certain if that is going to fix it, or if it is one part of the temporary solution, but so far it hasn't crashed in the past 7 hours since my changes.


Guess I'm just lucky then, according to all I read here I shouldn't be able to get 3200mhz on my Corsair RAM without issues (other than 1 error in prime95). Computer up-time is 2 days 20 hours and I have done quite a few stress tests and benchmarks(realbench, cinebench, memtest). I'm not going to be hardcore stressing the pc for 24 hours as I use it for things like gaming and web. Havent had any issues with post (although it takes a bit longer than I'd like). When I first put everything together it ran through post several times which was scary but then I heard the beep and all has been good since.


----------



## Crowfood

Deleted


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowfood*
> 
> I am using an m.2 drive. The samsung p960 pro. I can try the gpu in the other slot. Can I ask why you are suggesting that? I am positive it is the driver causing the crash to Q-code 8. Did you have the same issue and fixed it by moving to next slot?


client has about the same. his is a cheap m.2 drive and a R9 270, we swapped to 2nd slot and installed fine. His actually wouldn't complete the driver install (errors and quit) but not totally crash. don't remember exactly what driver we used, whatever was on the site last thursday.


----------



## Crowfood

Deleted


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowfood*
> 
> Can't hurt to try. Going to try a different version of the drivers first, but I'll try that next. Thanks!


I figured it couldn't hurt, not like you have to buy anything or mess with a water loop at all (I'm assuming you wouldn't put a waterblock on that gpu). Prolly be more cost effective to buy a 1060 or something rather than the r9 and add cost of a block and such.

Besides, we got lucky and worked for us, still not sure why exactly however (we reseated in slot 1 at least 5 times and tried to reinstall, so i highly doubt it just wasn't seated correctly) and a cheap nvidia card worked fine in the same slot


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowfood*
> 
> Can't hurt to try. Going to try a different version of the drivers first, but I'll try that next. Thanks!


I must admit I will be relieved if that actually does it for ya. After those stressful hours getting his going. ;-) I wont feel so alone.


----------



## Crowfood

Deleted


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowfood*
> 
> The gpu in the 2nd PCIE slot caused the same problem with the most recent radeon drivers 17.3.3 and older version 17.1.2 unfortunately. I guess I'll have to keep trying other drivers. This really sucks. I would have liked to use current drivers for the newer games. Well I hope any of the drivers work. I don't want to have to use the default Microsoft display drivers.


Well dang, sorry man. Hope I don't run into that tomorrow with my rx480. however I'm not using m.2 so I feel a little more confident for some reason.


----------



## Crowfood

Deleted


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> +/- same here!! I'm now on LLC1 and reading 1.42 (dmm)Btw: I'm using offset vcore..


I can't shake this voltage underreporting problem either, though I'm now all but certain that the problem scales up with power usage, and, alas, LLC. At least on my board

For today's test, I started at +. 02 offset and LLC-3 in BIOS. Downloaded latest HWiNFO beta and queued up IBT at Standard settings. The beauty of these linpack-style stressors is that the demand they place on the CPU oscillates--temp & package power both crest and fall like a sine wave even as the reported "load" stays pegged at or near 100%, like so:


As before, v-core in HW64 stays at 1.373 throughout all 20 runs. The DMM, by contrast, "rides the wave," measuring 1.425 (~50mv higher) in the "dips" (power draw ~110 watt) and *1.445* in the "peaks" (power drawn ~155 watt!). That's more than 70 mv larger than what software reports. Yikes.

I suspect the rest of you that are getting higher DMM readings (vs. software) will see the same thing if you'd care to confirm, but there's one other important caveat. This cyclical pattern only holds when LLC is at 3 or more. To confirm, I shut LLC off (set to auto) and re-ran the experiment. The DMM still measured higher than software, and the readings still fluctuated with power draw, but the swings were far less pronounced: 1.421 in the valleys vs. 1.425 in the peaks. In short, while the biased software vcore readings are problem in general, higher LLC levels seem to make things even worse.

I'm now reluctantly leaning toward the camp that's less than enthusiastic about LLC on these boards, as it doesn't seem to be playing nicely "under the hood.". It's definitely pushing back against the voltage drop under load (as it should), but methinks it may pushing a bit too hard (at least at level 3), creating a mild, and largely INVISIBLE (to software), *vboost* in the process. Not cool...


----------



## Sh0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> I have the Samsung SM961 which i understand is exactly the same bar the blackout look so you should be good to go from the off. I think i had to adjust some setting in the BIOS under the NVMe boot section to UEFI first and then when you boot from USB (assuming thats your method) then select the UEFI Boot drive. I'm not 100% on all that as it was a few weeks ago but that's the jist of it. Get hold of me if you get stuck but i'm confident you wont, there are settings in BIOS dedicated to NVMe and booting with NVMe.
> 
> I did however have a problem with my Windows 10 install not recognising my USB keyboard or mouse!! lol and with no PS2 port on this fine board i had to install Windows 8 and do the free upgrade to get back to windows 10!


Oh good to know you've had positive results. I've heard some general issues people we're running into when installing windows. even on other platforms, when it came to working NVMe drives. This would be my first time using an NVME drive, let alone an m2. drive. So ultimately just anticipating a list of possibilities and troubleshoots. Or it might just all go down flawlessly


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> I can't shake this voltage underreporting problem either, though I'm now all but certain that the problem scales up with power usage, and, alas, LLC. At least on my board
> 
> For today's test, I started at +. 02 offset and LLC-3 in BIOS. Downloaded latest HWiNFO beta and queued up IBT at Standard settings. The beauty of these linpack-style stressors is that the demand they place on the CPU oscillates--temp & package power both crest and fall like a sine wave even as the reported "load" stays pegged at or near 100%, like so:
> 
> 
> As before, v-core in HW64 stays at 1.373 throughout all 20 runs. The DMM, by contrast, "rides the wave," measuring 1.425 (~50mv higher) in the "dips" (power draw ~110 watt) and *1.445* in the "peaks" (power drawn ~155 watt!). That's more than 70 mv larger than what software reports. Yikes.
> 
> I suspect the rest of you that are getting higher DMM readings (vs. software) will see the same thing if you'd care to confirm, but there's one other important caveat. This cyclical pattern only holds when LLC is at 3 or more. To confirm, I shut LLC off (set to auto) and re-ran the experiment. The DMM still measured higher than software, and the readings still fluctuated with power draw, but the swings were far less pronounced: 1.421 in the valleys vs. 1.425 in the peaks. In short, while the biased software vcore readings are problem in general, higher LLC levels seem to make things even worse.
> 
> I'm now reluctantly leaning toward the camp that's less than enthusiastic about LLC on these boards, as it doesn't seem to be playing nicely "under the hood.". It's definitely pushing back against the voltage drop under load (as it should), but methinks it may pushing a bit too hard (at least at level 3), creating a mild, and largely INVISIBLE (to software), *vboost* in the process. Not cool...


Generally whether or not you enable LLC, you're pushing the same volts to the cpu to be stable. Its just whatever you set at bios may seem lower because of LLC but in reality its the same (fake/artificial). LLC also has the negative aspect of pushing more volts when switching states which is worse. Overall its better to reach stable clocks without LLC because vdroop may lower volts during full load, but it will never result in over voltage like LLC.

http://www.masterslair.com/vdroop-and-load-line-calibration-is-vdroop-really-bad


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> I have since uninstalled CL again but i did keep the USB driver this time. When i previously deleted it yesterday, after i uninstalled CL with the setting on 'performance', it left my machine running the AIO at full-blast despite a restart and BIOS reconfig. I was thoroughly annoyed. So i had to reinstall CL again yesterday for the third time to get the USB driver back because for some strange reason Corsair don't publish this driver separately like any other OEM does.
> 
> So anyway, what is SIV and CTL qualifier and how will this help me?
> 
> 
> 
> It is just my standard system monitoring tool that I have used in all my systems for +5 years. It is a swiss army knife kind of utility. It exposes everything in a Windows system down to the hardware level. It controls my GPU fans and also controls my Corsair AIO with Link USB driver. I've never needed any other kind of software, it does it all.
> rh-software System Information Viewer
> 
> You just put in the -AIOCTL qualifier from the [Windows] > [Parameters] > [SIV Qualifiers] menu and relaunch SIV. Then you will have the Link Limits; Link Devices; Link Fans: Link Lights etc. control menus to configure all your Link Devices. Look at the Help file or Corsair Link Guide to explain how to use SIV to control all your Link Devices.
> 
> I don't know whether you visit the Corsair Link forums, but the SIV developer has a big presence there pointing out all the flaws with Corsair hardware and software.
Click to expand...

This isn't necessarily that user friendly but it's definitely geek friendly. It takes a bit of getting used to but this is certainly staying on my system as a second reference for my system information referencing. The AIO Corsair Link feature is simply outstanding!


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> I can't shake this voltage underreporting problem either, though I'm now all but certain that the problem scales up with power usage, and, alas, LLC. At least on my board
> 
> For today's test, I started at +. 02 offset and LLC-3 in BIOS. Downloaded latest HWiNFO beta and queued up IBT at Standard settings. The beauty of these linpack-style stressors is that the demand they place on the CPU oscillates--temp & package power both crest and fall like a sine wave even as the reported "load" stays pegged at or near 100%, like so:
> 
> 
> As before, v-core in HW64 stays at 1.373 throughout all 20 runs. The DMM, by contrast, "rides the wave," measuring 1.425 (~50mv higher) in the "dips" (power draw ~110 watt) and *1.445* in the "peaks" (power drawn ~155 watt!). That's more than 70 mv larger than what software reports. Yikes.
> 
> I suspect the rest of you that are getting higher DMM readings (vs. software) will see the same thing if you'd care to confirm, but there's one other important caveat. This cyclical pattern only holds when LLC is at 3 or more. To confirm, I shut LLC off (set to auto) and re-ran the experiment. The DMM still measured higher than software, and the readings still fluctuated with power draw, but the swings were far less pronounced: 1.421 in the valleys vs. 1.425 in the peaks. In short, while the biased software vcore readings are problem in general, higher LLC levels seem to make things even worse.
> 
> I'm now reluctantly leaning toward the camp that's less than enthusiastic about LLC on these boards, as it doesn't seem to be playing nicely "under the hood.". It's definitely pushing back against the voltage drop under load (as it should), but methinks it may pushing a bit too hard (at least at level 3), creating a mild, and largely INVISIBLE (to software), *vboost* in the process. Not cool...


Great post, appreciate that kind of information and sharing the knowledge. Normally I like LLC because you can set your voltage lower for a cooler running cpu, slower fans etc. Under load the voltage will be where needed. But what you found with cyclic variations makes me also not want to use it.


----------



## RS87

Hey guys

So my venture into OCing has been going well, starting with memory and all is stable. So now I am attempting the CPU. Since I have used 120.2 BCLK for my memory I have decided to stick with this for the CPU ratio in my attempts. So I put in a ratio of 33 which gave me 3966Mhz which i am booted into now. I tried 34 - POST'd but then i tried 35 so check out the screen shots below:




All seems well and you might be staggered to see that I attempted 4.2GHz. It POST'd and most of the numbers look very reasonable except the 1.8V PLL voltage. Now I have no idea what this means so to be safe i haven't attempted to boot into windows with it. So can anyone shed any light on how safe this would be and if not, what i should do about it?

I am aware that even if i can boot into windows when i get good voltages (if that 1.8V PLL is not a good voltage) that it might not be stable but this is my little OC'ing adventure and im enjoying all this tinkering but i shall not be so foolish to go it alone! lol (also feel free to point out any other issues you may see with that 4.2GHz OC in the above images.)


----------



## Keith Myers

1.8V PLL voltage is stock normal. There is no need to ever adjust it for normal uses.


----------



## RS87

Update

Ok so i went a manually set 1.92v to lower the value but the system wasn't stable at all, 8 code.

I am now at 34.25 ratio with same voltage which gives me 4116MHz across all cores. Not bad but i dont know if this is stable under load though either.

How far can i safely push the 1.8V PLL? I have done some simple research and people suggested for older intel CPU's not to push it past 1.9v so i feel ok manually setting it to 1.92v particularly as the BIOS didn't give me a dangerous voltage warning when auto set it at 2.1v previously.

Here's my current stats:


----------



## gupsterg

@mumak @elmor @[email protected]

So previously I had stock mobo / cpu socket temp sensors at 31°C and fans did not ramp, the PC was given a bit of a break after that ~38hrs run.

So I change to 2400MHz RAM, no other changes to my OC. Load HWiNFO and x264 set to 64 loops.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









HWiNFO x264 run log.



So CPU socket sensor stuck 56°C, fans appropriately stuck due to this, exiting and relaunching HWiNFO



Here is HWiNFO debug files.

DBG.zip 142k .zip file


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> This isn't necessarily that user friendly but it's definitely geek friendly. It takes a bit of getting used to but this is certainly staying on my system as a second reference for my system information referencing. The AIO Corsair Link feature is simply outstanding!


Yes, the engineer in me always follows the "form follows function" rule. It doesn't have to look pretty .... just work. There is more information exposed by SIV that anyone can ever need. I like it because the main window is compact on modern displays and you just have to use the menus to burrow deeper into more menus. The main points of information I care about of my systems are right there on the main window at all times.

Ray is very good about supporting new hardware as it comes on the market. Just about like clockwork a general point release shows up every month rolling up all the betas developed over the past month. If you see something that doesn't look right or want some new feature, just email him the Save files for your system and put your requests in a point bulletin format. He is very responsive. If you want to see the betas and what they are currently addressing use the [OK] button and then the [Latest releases] button at the bottom of the menu,


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Mumak @elmor @[email protected]
> 
> So previously I had stock mobo / cpu socket temp sensors at 31°C and fans did not ramp, the PC was given a bit of a break after that ~38hrs run.
> 
> So I change to 2400MHz RAM, no other changes to my OC. Load HWiNFO and x264 set to 64 loops.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HWiNFO x264 run log.
> 
> 
> 
> So CPU socket sensor stuck 56°C, fans appropriately stuck due to this, exiting and relaunching HWiNFO
> 
> 
> 
> Here is HWiNFO debug files.
> 
> DBG.zip 142k .zip file


This is a bit different situation than you reported earlier, when the CPU temperature was reporting the mainboard sensor.
In this case, the SIO (IT8665E) is still configured properly, so no mismatch as I was expecting. TMPIN1 (CPU temperature) is still set to read from SB-TSI. Really not sure what could be wrong, perhaps the communication between SIO/CPU. This should be checked by ASUS...


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> This is a bit different situation than you reported earlier, when the CPU temperature was reporting the mainboard sensor.
> In this case, the SIO (IT8665E) is still configured properly, so no mismatch as I was expecting. TMPIN1 (CPU temperature) is still set to read from SB-TSI. Really not sure what could be wrong, perhaps the communication between SIO/CPU. This should be checked by ASUS...


I appreciate your time on viewing and comment, +rep.

I hope Asus in next UEFI release suss this or I may just be RMA'ing board and waiting it out til "early adopter" period has passed.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I appreciate your time on viewing and comment, +rep.
> 
> I hope Asus in next UEFI release suss this or I may just be RMA'ing board and waiting it out til "early adopter" period has passed.


If you ever encounter the situation when CPU reports mobo temp, restart HWiNFO in Debug Mode and attach the DBG again. It might be something different, so I will look at that.
I suspect this is a problem of EC, but ASUS will know better...


----------



## Ubardog

Yea i have found Myself wanting to moan about the situation. Boards chips th release.

But we all knew there would be issues . One thing that really bugs me in that fact that the 2 killers seem to be unchecked.

Voltages ... Misreading ,Spike's. Bios allowing death volts from a few errors. Setting Manuel figure, then offset. offset Manuel and not stock . I have had it where 3-4 times pstate failed to apply and it off set 1.3 v and not 1.1 giving evil voltage.
Temps No one really know *** is going on

AMD can't even release full spec's for chip. just vague notes passed down

Moan over we all knew things like this would happen. But Voltage and temps need to be sorted asap imo


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> If you ever encounter the situation when CPU reports mobo temp, restart HWiNFO in Debug Mode and attach the DBG again. It might be something different, so I will look at that.
> I suspect this is a problem of EC, but ASUS will know better...


I will, thanks







. I have today 6hrs Y-Cruncher planned, then some [email protected] IMO the "ball is in their court"







.


----------



## Reikoji

MSI saying they're the leading gaming mobo brand, can ya believe it?

But, they've developed A-XMP, i guess to replace the intel XMP, for the bios. Its probably the same thing in the end, but will ASUS and other mobo follow and get rid of that intel xmp from their AMD board bios?


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowfood*
> 
> I have been having a hell of a time with Q-Code 8. Everything is stable in the Bios, and in Linux. Everything is also stable in Windows until it updates my Display Adapter driver. As soon as it installs the Radeon driver I crash with Q-Code 8. Does anyone here use an r9 290 that has everything running smooth? If so which version of the Radeon drivers are you using? @elmor Do you know if this would be caused by an error i the Radeon driver, or an error in the bios? Why would the driver cause Q-Code 8?


Is your windows up to date?

I have had a similar issue where I could not install the 1080 ti drivers before I updated to the 1607 anniversary update.


----------



## TwoBeers

@Reikoji: ASUS already did, it's called DOCP.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> @Reikoji: ASUS already did, it's called DOCP.


Isn't that still using an intel XMP profile?


----------



## devl547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Isn't that still using an intel XMP profile?


Looks like A-XMP is a renamed AMP profile.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Update
> 
> Ok so i went a manually set 1.92v to lower the value but the system wasn't stable at all, 8 code.
> 
> I am now at 34.25 ratio with same voltage which gives me 4116MHz across all cores. Not bad but i dont know if this is stable under load though either.
> 
> How far can i safely push the 1.8V PLL? I have done some simple research and people suggested for older intel CPU's not to push it past 1.9v so i feel ok manually setting it to 1.92v particularly as the BIOS didn't give me a dangerous voltage warning when auto set it at 2.1v previously.
> 
> Here's my current stats:


2.1V is the maximum safe voltage for ambient temps according to Elmor's OC guide.


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowfood*
> 
> I have been having a hell of a time with Q-Code 8. Everything is stable in the Bios, and in Linux. Everything is also stable in Windows until it updates my Display Adapter driver. As soon as it installs the Radeon driver I crash with Q-Code 8. Does anyone here use an r9 290 that has everything running smooth? If so which version of the Radeon drivers are you using? @elmor Do you know if this would be caused by an error i the Radeon driver, or an error in the bios? Why would the driver cause Q-Code 8?


*Hey I had that Exact same Crash Code "8" with my Asus RX 480.*

Every time I would even try to change the settings in the Radeon driver, or if I tried to uninstall the driver, or even when I tried to update the GPU BIOS, it would crash the system, and the leds on the RX 480 would blink on and off.
Sometimes when windows 10 would first boot, and the startup programs were loading, when it got to the driver, it would also crash, usually several times in a row. Other times it would just seem to crash randomly, usually when I was just using the internet or a word document or something.

Yesterday, I finally got in a Nvidia 1060 FTW+ that I ordered, so I removed the RX 480 (which I plan on returning) and installed the 1060. The system still crashed when I uninstalled the RX 480 drivers. I finally used DDU and CC cleaner to get them all uninstalled and cleaned up. Then it crashed again when the first time I tried to install the Nvidia drivers. The 2nd go the Nvidia drivers installed fine.

From that point forward, I no longer had issues with the system crashing when changing the display driver settings or messing with the nvidia programs.
However, the system would still crash at random times.

At that point I made another lengthy post on here explaining everything I had done up to that point, its post #3662 on page 367 if you want to read it, compare it to the issues you're having.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/3660#post_25945973

Then several people pitched in some ideas, and CwStrife gave me some help too, some of it is in later pages after the linked posted above, some of it was in PMs.

But basically I changed several settings in BIOS. Some of which I had already tried before.

The one I hadn't tried was *relaxing my ram timings*. Even though I had been running my ram at reduced speed, 2133mhz and 2666mhz (instead of 3000mhz), both speeds made no difference in it crashing or not.

AND then I also *pulled out 2 of my Ram sticks*. As I had 4 x 8gb sticks for a total of 32gb or Ram. I currently have two sticks left in the "grey" channels, giving me 16gb.

Since these changes, it has not crashed for.... about *13 hours* now.
I even got some work done tonight that I had to get done *TODAY*.







.







.









I'm posting the screen shots below that CwStrife sent me, I shut down my system, then pushed the CMOS reset button next to the BIOS flash back button on the mobo I/O panel. Then I booted back up and went into the BIOS and changed my BIOS settings to exactly what these photos show.
You might try changing your BIOS settings, including relaxing your ram timings, and only run 2 sticks of ram _(if you do happen to currently have 4)_ and see if these changes stabilizes your system. At least until they get a better BIOS posted.
*I need to add, I am running a Ryzen 1700x, not sure which version you have. If its the 1700, you might leave the CPU core ratio setting on auto.*

If this doesn't stop it from crashing, then it could still be in combination with this and an issue directly related to the Radeon drivers.
Unfortunately, I'm guessing you don't have a different type graphics card you can switch out to try? I know I didn't which is why I had to order a 1060.

In any case, *I Hope something in here helps*
I know how aggravating the random code "8" crashes are to say the least.


----------



## Mumak

I'm adding reporting of AGESA version to HWiNFO. If anyone is interested, I can publish a beta build soon


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> I'm adding reporting of AGESA version to HWiNFO. If anyone is interested, I can publish a beta build soon


I would be interested, but I have looked at some BIOS files, and it seems most of them have "UnknownPI 0.0.0.0", or something like that, at least in the readable string.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> I would be interested, but I have looked at some BIOS files, and it seems most of them have "UnknownPI 0.0.0.0", or something like that, at least in the readable string.


That might be some dummy string, for your boards it should be "SummitPI.....". I will publish the new build soon, so you can check..


----------



## Mumak

OK, so here the new build: www.hwinfo.com/beta/hw64_547_3117.zip
Now AMDers should get the following information:
- *Microcode Update Revision*: Summary screen, Main screen / CPU node
- *SMU Firmware Revision*: Main screen / CPU node
- *AMD AGESA Version*: Main screen / Motherboard node

Note: if you're using sensor-only mode, you will need to disable it, as you need to reach the main screen (with tree on left side), which is not shown in sensor-only mode.

Now you can compare your .... versions









Let me know if there are any issues...


----------



## Mumak

delete


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> This is a bit different situation than you reported earlier, when the CPU temperature was reporting the mainboard sensor.
> In this case, the SIO (IT8665E) is still configured properly, so no mismatch as I was expecting. TMPIN1 (CPU temperature) is still set to read from SB-TSI. Really not sure what could be wrong, perhaps the communication between SIO/CPU. This should be checked by ASUS...


Do you know if AIDA is having similar reporting issues?


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Do you know if AIDA is having similar reporting issues?


I don't think the issue @gupsterg experienced is related to any software.


----------



## drzoidberg33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> OK, so here the new build: www.hwinfo.com/beta/hw64_547_3117.zip
> Now AMDers should get the following information:
> - *Microcode Update Revision*: Summary screen, Main screen / CPU node
> - *SMU Firmware Revision*: Main screen / CPU node
> - *AMD AGESA Version*: Main screen / Motherboard node
> 
> Note: if you're using sensor-only mode, you will need to disable it, as you need to reach the main screen (with tree on left side), which is not shown in sensor-only mode.
> 
> Now you can compare your .... versions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if there are any issues...


I've noticed on my system when starting up that it gets stuck on "Enumerating buses..." - is there something I should disable to get it to work?


----------



## elmor

Hey guys, I haven't had time to read through all new posts yet. Gonna have to do some weekend reading.

A couple of things.

If you have cold boot issues when using high CPU SOC Voltage generating POST codes not directly related to DRAM (like 8 or 21, can be others too) you can try to set SIO Clock Skew to Disabled. Setting this could cause you to get stuck at 54/55, which then would be fixed by full power cycle or clearing CMOS.

Temps are what they are, Sense Mi skew = Disabled yields default AMD behavior. The temp getting stuck could be a couple of things, but it seems to be an isolated case?

Using DMM to measure voltage will be accurate only in idle. During load you will read higher than what the CPU is actually getting because of power plane droop being accounted for when the VRM outputs voltage.

The VRM uses on-die sense outputs to read accurate voltage at the "destination". It will thus output a higher voltage during load because there will be significant voltage drop across the CPU and ground power plane. To get a more accurate reading you need to measure at the MLCCs at the back of the CPU socket, and be sure to also get your ground point from there.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drzoidberg33*
> 
> I've noticed on my system when starting up that it gets stuck on "Enumerating buses..." - is there something I should disable to get it to work?


Try to wait a bit more, this phase can sometimes take longer depending on devices attached. If that won't help, try to disconnect some USB devices. If still hanging, please kill HWiNFO and attach the Debug File for analysis.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Hey guys, I haven't had time to read through all new posts yet. Gonna have to do some weekend reading.
> 
> A couple of things.
> 
> If you have cold boot issues when using high CPU SOC Voltage generating POST codes not directly related to DRAM (like 8 or 21, can be others too) you can try to set SIO Clock Skew to Disabled. Setting this could cause you to get stuck at 54/55, which then would be fixed by full power cycle or clearing CMOS.
> 
> Temps are what they are, Sense Mi skew = Disabled yields default AMD behavior. The temp getting stuck could be a couple of things, but it seems to be an isolated case?
> 
> Using DMM to measure voltage will be accurate only in idle. During load you will read higher than what the CPU is actually getting because of power plane droop being accounted for when the VRM outputs voltage.
> 
> The VRM uses on-die sense outputs to read accurate voltage at the "destination". It will thus output a higher voltage during load because there will be significant voltage drop across the CPU power plane. To get a more accurate reading you need to measure at the MLCCs at the back of the CPU socket, and be sure to also get your ground point from there.


Thanks a ton for this info!


----------



## Ashura

@elmor @[email protected]Any idea why upon cold boot, my pc restarts 3 times before it posts? Q codes keep jumping,(leds under the q code display) memory led goes on, then cpu, then a reboot, does this one more time & finally on its third attempt it posts.
Can a future Bios update fix it? or anything else?

Cpu is @ 3.9Ghz, Ram @ 2666 -1.35V,(& Vboot) Stock timings.


----------



## drzoidberg33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Try to wait a bit more, this phase can sometimes take longer depending on devices attached. If that won't help, try to disconnect some USB devices. If still hanging, please kill HWiNFO and attach the Debug File for analysis.


Thanks. The first run I saw in the debug log it got stuck at my USB sound card so I unplugged that and tried again but it still gets stuck.

Here are the two logs:

HWiNFO64_debug.zip 87k .zip file


----------



## vrdelta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Post codes are in the XOC guide. 8 is equivalent to 00 on other platforms, means your CPU is not operational. Check if it's seated properly and a DMM to check if Core & SOC voltages are coming up.


I have a DMM and Core & SOC voltage do not appear to be showing up...


----------



## ProTekkFZS

I'm a little hesitant to start poking around back of the CPU socket, so if anyone with more experience than me could explain where the suggested measurement points by Elmor are, that would be appreciated.


----------



## TwoBeers

@Mumak: Thank you for the fast support here in the forums and with your program. Very much appreciated.









I just tested the new version, gives me "UnknownPI 0.0.0.0" as well.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drzoidberg33*
> 
> Thanks. The first run I saw in the debug log it got stuck at my USB sound card so I unplugged that and tried again but it still gets stuck.
> 
> Here are the two logs:
> 
> HWiNFO64_debug.zip 87k .zip file


Seems to be something with the AMD X370 integrated USB3 controller/hub. You might try to upgrade its drivers (or replace with Microsoft standard ones) or disable the device in Device Manager to see what might help.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> @Mumak: Thank you for the fast support here in the forums and with your program. Very much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just tested the new version, gives me "UnknownPI 0.0.0.0" as well.


Well, that's really interesting. My ARICA reference board (quite crap) reports: SummitPI-AM4 1.0.0.2


----------



## Y0shi

@Mumak
I think this is the vendors fault, AFAIK all manufacturers have access to the AGESA sourcecode and can compile it for themselves. Gigabyte stated with some BIOS Update something like "AGESA 1.0.0.3 with some patches from 1.0.0.4", so I think ASUS didn't fill out the "standrd version info field"...


----------



## Cata79

unknownpi for me as well:
AMD AGESA Version: UnkownPI 0.0.0.0


----------



## drzoidberg33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Seems to be something with the AMD X370 integrated USB3 controller/hub. You might try to upgrade its drivers (or replace with Microsoft standard ones) or disable the device in Device Manager to see what might help.


Okay, I did install the Asmedia chipset drivers from the Asus site, I'll try remove them and check again.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> I'm a little hesitant to start poking around back of the CPU socket, so if anyone with more experience than me could explain where the suggested measurement points by Elmor are, that would be appreciated.


Never mind, I learned how to Google









Measured under load with LLC 3:

Probelt VCore: 1.469

Measured per Elmor's recommendation: 1.450

Quite a bit of droop, definitely reads better to me there,


----------



## drzoidberg33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Seems to be something with the AMD X370 integrated USB3 controller/hub. You might try to upgrade its drivers (or replace with Microsoft standard ones) or disable the device in Device Manager to see what might help.


Yup! Thanks, I removed the Asus provided Asmedia USB drivers and rebooted and now HWInfo starts up.


----------



## MigM16

I wish the c6h manual came with info on what the board comes with I returned my first mobo with my case speaker in it booo now I don't beep anymore. U don't relize how much u need it till it's missing. Now I have to pay attention when I wanna go to bios lol


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MigM16*
> 
> I wish the c6h manual came with info on what the board comes with I returned my first mobo with my case speaker in it booo now I don't beep anymore. U don't relize how much u need it till it's missing. Now I have to pay attention when I wanna go to bios lol


Could probably find it cheaper but here, it's even prime eligible: https://www.amazon.com/SoundOriginal-Motherboard-Internal-Speaker-Buzzer/dp/B01DM56TFY/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1490267249&sr=8-5&keywords=piezo+speaker


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> @elmor @[email protected]Any idea why upon cold boot, my pc restarts 3 times before it posts? Q codes keep jumping,(leds under the q code display) memory led goes on, then cpu, then a reboot, does this one more time & finally on its third attempt it posts.
> Can a future Bios update fix it? or anything else?
> 
> Cpu is @ 3.9Ghz, Ram @ 2666 -1.35V,(& Vboot) Stock timings.


Are you able to tell somehow at which post code it loops? Or at least a few post codes before at that time?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vrdelta*
> 
> I have a DMM and Core & SOC voltage do not appear to be showing up...


Is the CPU READY LED red or green? Check your CPU is seated properly, maybe try with the cooler just sitting on top without any backplate. If you still have no luck you might have to RMA it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Never mind, I learned how to Google
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measured under load with LLC 3:
> 
> Probelt VCore: 1.469
> 
> Measured per Elmor's recommendation: 1.450
> 
> Quite a bit of droop, definitely reads better to me there,


Plus resistance through the CPU socket and to the die, so you're just seeing part of the effect here.


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MigM16*
> 
> I wish the c6h manual came with info on what the board comes with I returned my first mobo with my case speaker in it booo now I don't beep anymore. U don't relize how much u need it till it's missing. Now I have to pay attention when I wanna go to bios lol


Oh Mig









Its all there in
Xiii package content

Do people still use case speakers ? i have not rigged mine up in about 7 years

Should I stick one in? coz we got Q codes and lovely colour coded leds


----------



## vrdelta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Are you able to tell somehow at which post code it loops? Or at least a few post codes before at that time?
> Is the CPU READY LED red or green? Check your CPU is seated properly, maybe try with the cooler just sitting on top without any backplate. If you still have no luck you might have to RMA it.
> Plus resistance through the CPU socket and to the die, so you're just seeing part of the effect here.


CPU ready light is green. it is red when I remove the CPU. There is no boot loop of codes. It is immediately 8.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Plus resistance through the CPU socket and to the die, so you're just seeing part of the effect here.


Absolutely, you definitely helped shine some light on to this situation, gives a much clearer picture


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Oh Mig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its all there in
> Xiii package content
> 
> Do people still use case speakers ? i have not rigged mine up in about 7 years
> 
> Should I stick one in? coz we got Q codes and lovely colour coded leds


I never installed mine either









What are we missing?


----------



## Ubardog

@elmor

You said Qcodes have changed from manual. Could you or one of your team Post a new list of Code's

I know you got more important things to deal with, Im just asking if u got then in spread sheet then it would be no biggy


----------



## Timur Born

Some quick results here:

- Despite being listed in the QVL and here in post 1 the G.Skill 2x8 GB F4-3200C14D-16GVK (Ripjaw V) do not work with the CH6 at 3200-CL14, neither using BIOS 1001 (1T) nor 0038 (2T). Both result in a "driver_corrupted_expool" Bluescreen after less than 15 minutes of running Realbench without CPU overclock. Curiously they ran nearly 2 hours of Memtest without error, but that's worth little when Windows doesn't work stable.

- Using only one bank (2b) of 8 gb ran 1 hour of Realbench without issues, but resulted in another "driver_corrupted_expool" Bluescreen during normal desktop work/load later on.

- Using stock clocks of 2133-CL15 caused a error 8 (DRAM LED) at one point, the CPU was running at stock (all auto) settings, too.

- Trying to overclock the CPU and running Prime95 (small FFT to get RAM out of the testing) I noticed that at 4.1 gHz I get error 8 crashes (black screen) with the DRAM led being lit. The interesting part about this is that HWInfo logged Windows Hardware Error (WHEA) for the L1 cache before the crash happened! So error 8 does not seem to entirely be DRAM related, despite the LED being lit.

- The CH6 CPU temperature sensor seems a bit sluggish compared to the Tctl sensor. Running that Prime95 test at over 1.4v made tCTL jump over 90
°C right away, while CH6 CPU temp stayed around 60°C for several seconds.

- AMD Ryzen Master reports a slightly different Vcore than HWinfo and CpuZ, which one is correct?

- AI Suite 3 reports a slightly different BCLK and CPU clock compared to HWinfo and CpuZ, which one is correct?

- Fancontrols are still not working properly, specifically the calibration and resulting minimum speeds.


----------



## ledati

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Hey guys, I haven't had time to read through all new posts yet. Gonna have to do some weekend reading.
> 
> A couple of things.
> 
> If you have cold boot issues when using high CPU SOC Voltage generating POST codes not directly related to DRAM (like 8 or 21, can be others too) you can try to set SIO Clock Skew to Disabled. Setting this could cause you to get stuck at 54/55, which then would be fixed by full power cycle or clearing CMOS.
> 
> *Temps are what they are, Sense Mi skew = Disabled yields default AMD behavior. The temp getting stuck could be a couple of things, but it seems to be an isolated case?*
> 
> Using DMM to measure voltage will be accurate only in idle. During load you will read higher than what the CPU is actually getting because of power plane droop being accounted for when the VRM outputs voltage.
> 
> The VRM uses on-die sense outputs to read accurate voltage at the "destination". It will thus output a higher voltage during load because there will be significant voltage drop across the CPU and ground power plane. To get a more accurate reading you need to measure at the MLCCs at the back of the CPU socket, and be sure to also get your ground point from there.


Does this mean that the C6H CPU and Tctl temperature readings in HWiNFO64 are accounting for the 20 °C offset already?


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledati*
> 
> Does this mean that the C6H CPU and Tctl temperature readings in HWiNFO64 are accounting for the 20 °C offset already?


A quick way to test this is to turn Sense skew on, check temps in HWiNFO, turn Sense skew off and check temps again. If HWiNFO is accounting for the Tctl offset, it'll be apparent.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Are you able to tell somehow at which post code it loops? Or at least a few post codes before at that time?


Here's a few, I cannot say if these are in the correct order, none of these stay on for more than 2 secs.
13, 15, 65, 67, 3F, 26, 40, 54, 55, 19, 27. Ad comes before it posts.


----------



## SpecChum

@elmor

Any idea why I get F9 followed by an 8 and a restart when I try 3200?

It does this 5 times I think, then boots fine with default memory speeds of 2133.

Edit: 2933 boots and operates fine.


----------



## Zamoldac

Any noticeable differences between 1N and 2N?
My kit will do both at 3200 but needs a lil bit more volts for 1N.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> This is a bit different situation than you reported earlier, when the CPU temperature was reporting the mainboard sensor.
> In this case, the SIO (IT8665E) is still configured properly, so no mismatch as I was expecting. TMPIN1 (CPU temperature) is still set to read from SB-TSI. Really not sure what could be wrong, perhaps the communication between SIO/CPU. This should be checked by ASUS...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Do you know if AIDA is having similar reporting issues?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> I don't think the issue @gupsterg experienced is related to any software.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I believe you are correct Martin.

When CPU socket sensor is stuck low (ie 31°C) then no fan ramping under load, even though tCTL is higher than CPU socket. When CPU socket sensor is stuck high (ie 56°C) then fan speed stays constant RPM for that temp, set via profile in UEFI.

I have no SW relating to Asus loaded on my OS, clean OS with AMD chipset drivers, fan profiles set via UEFI options.

I use nothing but HWiNFO, I only used HWMonitor when we originally wanted to test if the erratic sensor data was only in HWiNFO. I can do the further stress testing I have planed for today with whatever monitoring application anyone wants but I would prefer to use HWiNFO for sure







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Temps are what they are, Sense Mi skew = Disabled yields default AMD behavior. The temp getting stuck could be a couple of things, but it seems to be an isolated case?


There have been numerous reports of members having fan issues. I can not say if they have seen the stuck sensor for mobo / CPU socket sensor, many are not:-

i) viewing the monitoring data in the same way as I, even if gaining it.

ii) the same kind of testing or going for continuous use on rig as I.

The only way I'm resolving the stuck CPU socket sensor / getting fan profile working again is a reboot, so IMO defo hardware/firmware issue. There is no specific time frame when the stuck sensor issue will occur. When Martin fixed erratic sensor data I noted issue ~1-2hrs testing, then later testing it happened ~12hrs in, last night's run was only 6hrs (yet to check log for exact time but posted log). Note yet to notice tCTL stuck.

Any data you need happy to provide if within my capabilities.


----------



## Mumak

Regarding the "UnkownPI 0.0.0.0" AGESA version - some BIOS engineer probably didn't do his job properly.. Other ASUS BIOSes (PRIME X370, B350) show the same including the typo.

EDIT:
I checked a few other BIOSes - ASRock, GIGABYTE and MSI show the same invalid value. Looks like engineers don't care about this.
The only valid version I saw yet was on the ARICA reference platform.


----------



## MigM16

i have a ?? i put in my 2nd gpu in, 7970ghz with my 280x when i put the 7970 in, it restarted 3 times and then booted i looked in bios and its still at my OC with cpu and ram so thats cool, but when loading up windows it was idk i guess laggy and or black screen for a second, do i need to up the voltage on anything with CPU or RAM ? idk


----------



## gupsterg

@elmor

Are you able to confirm my assumption based from the "issue" I have, that CPU socket temperature is what UEFI fan profile uses and not tCTL? cheers







.

The level of use I'm doing on the C6H is what my M7R (owned from ~2015) & P5K Premium (owned from ~2007) have been through.


----------



## MigM16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Oh Mig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its all there in
> Xiii package content
> 
> Do people still use case speakers ? i have not rigged mine up in about 7 years
> 
> Should I stick one in? coz we got Q codes and lovely colour coded leds


is there one cus i couldnt find one in mine mabe i gotta look harder ? i like to use it cus i can turn pc on and walk away if i hear beep i know all is well.
i looked and nope just comes with 4 sata some plug idk then other **** not sound thingy damn


----------



## drzoidberg33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MigM16*
> 
> is there one cus i couldnt find one in mine mabe i gotta look harder ? i like to use it cus i can turn pc on and walk away if i hear beep i know all is well.
> i looked and nope just comes with 4 sata some plug idk then other **** not sound thingy damn


You can buy these separately: https://www.amazon.com/SoundOriginal-Motherboard-Internal-Speaker-Buzzer/dp/B01DM56TFY/ref=sr_1_16?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1490273061&sr=1-16&keywords=pc+speaker


----------



## jugs

Are we looking at a new beta with the new AGESA?


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Well, had something new happen this morning. I was playing Mass Effect using my xbox controller. My battery on my xbox controller died so I plugged it in to a front usb port to charge. Then about 10 minutes later the game started chopping. I tried to ctrl-alt-dlt, finally brought up the menu but wouldn't get anywhere. I restarted my computer and a "You need to restart Windows for updates to take effect." screen popped up. So I restarted, and it took an abnormal amount of time to restart, and load everything that is part of my start-up. I thought whatever and told Windows to shut down. Windows shuts down, and turns my monitor off, but the pc is still running. So, I hold the power button in to turn the computer off. For giggles I turned it back on to make sure everything is okay. I get stuck in an F9 boot loop.

I can only get it to restart properly if I clear the CMOS. I can put all my settings back in and restart and boot into Windows, but the moment I tell Windows to shut down I get Windows shut down, monitor turns off, pc stays on. Hold power in to restart, or hit reset button and F9 loop, clear CMOS, rinse, repeat.

Note that this ONLY happened after plugging in the usb cable to charge my xbox controller. Any ideas on this craziness? I figured I'm going to have to reinstall Windows to fix this issue.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> Well, had something new happen this morning. I was playing Mass Effect using my xbox controller. My battery on my xbox controller died so I plugged it in to a front usb port to charge. Then about 10 minutes later the game started chopping. I tried to ctrl-alt-dlt, finally brought up the menu but wouldn't get anywhere. I restarted my computer and a "You need to restart Windows for updates to take effect." screen popped up. So I restarted, and it took an abnormal amount of time to restart, and load everything that is part of my start-up. I thought whatever and told Windows to shut down. Windows shuts down, and turns my monitor off, but the pc is still running. So, I hold the power button in to turn the computer off. For giggles I turned it back on to make sure everything is okay. I get stuck in an F9 boot loop.
> 
> I can only get it to restart properly if I clear the CMOS. I can put all my settings back in and restart and boot into Windows, but the moment I tell Windows to shut down I get Windows shut down, monitor turns off, pc stays on. Hold power in to restart, or hit reset button and F9 loop, clear CMOS, rinse, repeat.
> 
> Note that this ONLY happened after plugging in the usb cable to charge my xbox controller. Any ideas on this craziness? I figured I'm going to have to reinstall Windows to fix this issue.


I had a windows update yesterday that got stuck into "Getting updates ready, do not turn off your computer" had no percentage so after about 10mins i shut down and it updated anyways, as far as the controller. Might be a coincidence? Id delete the controller driver with the controller unplugged then plug it back in let it reinstall itself. Go from there see what happens.


----------



## Kriant

Passed 2.5h of Prime95 blend.

1800x @ 4.ghz
BLCK 100
Vcore 1.381
LLC 3
SOC 1.1
Vram 1.35
Ram @ DDR4 2666 14-14-14-34
Bios 0038

Will try to see if I can lower vcore down at this setting.

While I can pass Realbench for hours like no one's business at higher ram speeds, a combination of CPU overclock and Ram just kicks my system into all kinds of Qcode 8 and 0d


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Never mind, I learned how to Google
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measured under load with LLC 3:
> 
> Probelt VCore: 1.469
> 
> Measured per Elmor's recommendation: 1.450
> 
> Quite a bit of droop, definitely reads better to me there,


Thanks for doing this.







Can you snap of shot of where you put the leads (if not too much trouble)? I'd be really interested in re-measuring as well...

@elmor Thanks for clarifying the voltage situation, mate. I've been skittish about OC'ing ever since I broke out that damn multimeter. Do you think it's possible for the Probelt readings to overstate vcore by as much as 40-70 mv? If so, the sensor readings could be spot on, and all the voltage agita myself and others have been having becomes moot.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I had a windows update yesterday that got stuck into "Getting updates ready, do not turn off your computer" had no percentage so after about 10mins i shut down and it updated anyways, as far as the controller. Might be a coincidence? Id delete the controller driver with the controller unplugged then plug it back in let it reinstall itself. Go from there see what happens.


The biggest concern is the fact that if I have to hold the power button in and turn off the PC I have to reset my CMOS ,and input all my bios settings again. I really don't understand what's going on there.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> Thanks for doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you snap of shot of where you put the leads (if not too much trouble)? I'd be really interested in re-measuring as well...
> 
> @elmor Thanks for clarifying the voltage situation, mate. I've been skittish about OC'ing ever since I broke out that damn multimeter. Do you think it's possible for the Probelt readings to overstate vcore by as much as 40-70 mv? If so, the sensor readings could be spot on, and all the voltage agita myself and others have been having becomes moot.


Yea id be interested to see that as well. If its under the mobo though its a no go for me as my motherboard sits horizontally lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> The biggest concern is the fact that if I have to hold the power button in and turn off the PC I have to reset my CMOS ,and input all my bios settings again. I really don't understand what's going on there.


Yea i know what you mean. I just learned how to save my profile in the BIOS and it saves the headache of putting everything in manually. Will even keep your fan curve which is awesome, the Aorus 5 didnt do that which was an annoyance.


----------



## macxell

Hello guys, i'm new on this forum, i read allot about this motherboard and now i have a problem
I buy Ryzen 1700x, CH6, and gskill f4-3200c14d-16gvk,
I have to say that all is on auto, no memmory timming/cpu oc, nothing.
Ok, i updated the bios to 1001(just in case) and i have a strange problem
In bios is showing me the capacity of memory that is 8gb, but if i go to asus spd information i can see that in Dimm_a1 and dimm_b1 is populated with gskill 8192.
Ok the other problem i have is i can not install windows, freshly prepared usb drive with media creation tool, its stuck exactly on the windows / rog(on uefi mode). So any advice is welcome.
Thank you.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macxell*
> 
> Hello guys, i'm new on this forum, i read allot about this motherboard and now i have a problem
> I buy Ryzen 1700x, CH6, and gskill f4-3200c14d-16gvk,
> I have to say that all is on auto, no memmory timming/cpu oc, nothing.
> Ok, i updated the bios to 1001(just in case) and i have a strange problem
> In bios is showing me the capacity of memory that is 8gb, but if i go to asus spd information i can see that in Dimm_a1 and dimm_b1 is populated with gskill 8192.
> Ok the other problem i have is i can not install windows, freshly prepared usb drive with media creation tool, its stuck exactly on the windows / rog(on uefi mode). So any advice is welcome.
> Thank you.


Windows 10? 7? intergrated usb drivers? try reseating the ram?


----------



## macxell

Thank you for response, i want to instal windows 10, i get it from microsoft using there own tool media creation tool.
I see the same thing(execpt that guy have the red color on gskill ram) on rog forum but nobody reply to him.
I need to add usb drivers in windows instalation file?


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macxell*
> 
> Thank you for response, i want to instal windows 10, i get it from microsoft using there own tool media creation tool.
> I see the same thing(execpt that guy have the red color on gskill ram) on rog forum but nobody reply to him.
> I need to add usb drivers in windows instalation file?


You *shouldn't* need to with the win 10 one, I do not think. I would try to reseat the ram, or put in the other slots first, Faulty mem could be stopping the install. So fix that first, or even take out the one not being used, and try to install with the 1 stick.


----------



## azael476

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macxell*
> 
> Hello guys, i'm new on this forum, i read allot about this motherboard and now i have a problem
> I buy Ryzen 1700x, CH6, and gskill f4-3200c14d-16gvk,
> I have to say that all is on auto, no memmory timming/cpu oc, nothing.
> Ok, i updated the bios to 1001(just in case) and i have a strange problem
> In bios is showing me the capacity of memory that is 8gb, but if i go to asus spd information i can see that in Dimm_a1 and dimm_b1 is populated with gskill 8192.
> Ok the other problem i have is i can not install windows, freshly prepared usb drive with media creation tool, its stuck exactly on the windows / rog(on uefi mode). So any advice is welcome.
> Thank you.


Install the ram sticks into dimm_a2 and dimm_b2 when installing only 2 sticks. You can reference this per the recommended memory configurations on page 1-5 in the manual if required.


----------



## macxell

Thank you all for reply , i tried also a2 and b2 the same issue, now i'm isntalling windows with only one stick after i must check if is faulty ram or maybe something else.


----------



## hankmooody

Hey Guys I have bought this Ram Kit: F4-3400C16Q-32GTZWK (only using 2x8 DIMMS, the other 2 selling to a friend)

I can't find any infos wether the Ram is Single or double Sided, does anyone have a clue?


----------



## Mumak

HWiNFO will very soon get another update








A much more precise voltage/current/power measurement for the CPU and SoC rails. Precision +/- 2%.
The initial build released should give accurate data at least for the C6H, later updates are expected (hoped) to better support other boards too.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> HWiNFO will very soon get another update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A much more precise voltage/current/power measurement for the CPU and SoC rails. Precision +/- 2%.
> The initial build released should give accurate data at least for the C6H, later updates are expected (hoped) to better support other boards too.


Awww yeah. Can't wait.


----------



## SpecChum

Y
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> HWiNFO will very soon get another update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A much more precise voltage/current/power measurement for the CPU and SoC rails. Precision +/- 2%.
> The initial build released should give accurate data at least for the C6H, later updates are expected (hoped) to better support other boards too.


You're a machine!

Thanks again for this.


----------



## Fright

@elmor

Also another issue which occured since I'm using 0902 BIOS, that sometimes after a reboot the bios "forgets" my windows drive and this causes a bootloop cause the bios can't find the proper SSD. (Samsung 850 Pro 256 GB witch flawless EXM03B6Q firmware). It just lists my remaining drives two sshds and one ssd also samsung 850 pro 512 gb.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macxell*
> 
> Thank you all for reply , i tried also a2 and b2 the same issue, now i'm isntalling windows with only one stick after i must check if is faulty ram or maybe something else.


Hopefully this gets your os installed, then you can most likely narrow your prob down to the ram.


----------



## Mumak

OK, so here another update: www.hwinfo.com/beta/hw64_547_3118.zip
Now HWiNFO can measure the voltage, current and power of the CPU and SoC rails straight from the VRM via telemetry.
Look for new values under the CPU sensor with (VDDCR_CPU) or (VDDCR_SoC).
Note that (VDDCR_CPU+SOC) is the sum of both CPU and SoC powers and doesn't reflect the total CPU package power as there are some additional rails (like PCI-E Phy, Standby, etc.) which can't be monitored.
The original "CPU Package Power" power probably adds some constant power for those unaccounted rails, so the Sum power might sometimes appear less than "CPU Package Power".
The advantage of these new values is that they should be much more precise than the "CPU Package Power" or ASUS EC "CPU Power" values, which in certain cases provided unrealistic values.
Another important note is that due to certain (yet unresolved) system specifics, these new values should work accurate for some boards, while some others might not (yet) give accurate values. Currently C6H should be OK, probably ASUS PRIME X370 too, ARICA board seems to work well too. I'll work more on this if I get required information how to make this reporting more universal for other boards.
Let me know how it works or if there are any issues.
Also please note, that I can't follow all posts in this thread, so if you want to make sure I see your post, please mention me or quote.


----------



## macxell

Finnish installing windows and other stuff, now please tell me wich program is indicated to test the ram, but to be fast.
I inserted the second stick and i setup windows memory dianostic, is anny good? or good old memtest?


----------



## gupsterg

@mumak

Cheers







. I just only went to v5.47-3117 a few moments ago.



Now on new







.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macxell*
> 
> Finnish installing windows and other stuff, now please tell me wich program is indicated to test the ram, but to be fast.
> I inserted the second stick and i setup windows memory dianostic, is anny good? or good old memtest?


Memtest is always pretty reliable ;-) but Prolly anything will do. what bios you on? 1001 right? you should be good to go then. Glad you got going


----------



## macxell

Ok then, so i have a faulty ram







and exactly today i receive them, after 2 weeks of wating to enter in the stock.
If i put the other stick of ram is showin 0d and stuck, no even booting.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macxell*
> 
> Ok then, so i have a faulty ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and exactly today i receive them, after 2 weeks of wating to enter in the stock.
> If i put the other stick of ram is showin 0d and stuck, no even booting.


Ouch bummer when you got fairly good ram for that system also. But very good that you figured out your prob quicker than most. So cheers to that!


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> OK, so here another update: www.hwinfo.com/beta/hw64_547_3118.zip
> Now HWiNFO can measure the voltage, current and power of the CPU and SoC rails straight from the VRM via telemetry.
> Look for new values under the CPU sensor with (VDDCR_CPU) or (VDDCR_SoC).
> Note that (VDDCR_CPU+SOC) is the sum of both CPU and SoC powers and doesn't reflect the total CPU package power as there are some additional rails (like PCI-E Phy, Standby, etc.) which can't be monitored.
> The original "CPU Package Power" power probably adds some constant power for those unaccounted rails, so the Sum power might sometimes appear less than "CPU Package Power".
> The advantage of these new values is that they should be much more precise than the "CPU Package Power" or ASUS EC "CPU Power" values, which in certain cases provided unrealistic values.
> Another important note is that due to certain (yet unresolved) system specifics, these new values should work accurate for some boards, while some others might not (yet) give accurate values. Currently C6H should be OK, probably ASUS PRIME X370 too, ARICA board seems to work well too. I'll work more on this if I get required information how to make this reporting more universal for other boards.
> Let me know how it works or if there are any issues.
> Also please note, that I can't follow all posts in this thread, so if you want to make sure I see your post, please mention me or quote.


So will VDDCR_CPU be the most accurate Vcore reading available? Also, what is the best CPU temp reading that we should use?


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> So will VDDCR_CPU be the most accurate Vcore reading available?


Yes and it doesn't depend on any additional mainboard sensors. It's the straight output of the CPU Core VRM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Also, what is the best CPU temp reading that we should use?


I guess there's no accurate reading currently available until AMD can finally give us a reliable clarification on Tctl.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macxell*
> 
> Finnish installing windows and other stuff, now please tell me wich program is indicated to test the ram, but to be fast.
> I inserted the second stick and i setup windows memory dianostic, is anny good? or good old memtest?


Hello

GSAT and HCI are both good for memory testing. Nothing else comes close. If speed is the primary concern GSAT wins hands down.


----------



## gupsterg

@praz

GSAT = https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?73665-Our-preferred-memory-stress-test ?


----------



## Kriant

So, I've stumbled upon something truly curious. Ok, so in my earlier posts I complained about default vcore being ridiculously high, and I am 125% adamant that it's not because of XFR - this was observed @ 0902 bios and 0038 bios. Well, last night, after clearing CMOS for the 20th time because of 0d Qcodes, I am seeing 1.199v in bios with everything stock, and the prior behavior went away. Now, idk what might have caused it, what changed, why this CMOS clear was any different from prior CMOS clears, why the issue originally appeared in the first place, but now my Auto (default) vcore setting at everything stock is back to normal, akin to what I first observed with the old bios with which the board came with, the first time I booted the system.

Side note: My rig is running P95 while I hear Initial D - Gas, Gas, Gas theme playing in the background. Glorious.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*
> 
> Any noticeable differences between 1N and 2N?
> My kit will do both at 3200 but needs a lil bit more volts for 1N.


For me its always 1st thing that i change when playing around with memory. Shame still no option of changing in bios :/


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @praz
> 
> GSAT = https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?73665-Our-preferred-memory-stress-test ?


nice thx, haven't tried this before. will now tho.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> So, I've stumbled upon something truly curious. Ok, so in my earlier posts I complained about default vcore being ridiculously high, and I am 125% adamant that it's not because of XFR - this was observed @ 0902 bios and 0038 bios. Well, last night, after clearing CMOS for the 20th time because of 0d Qcodes, I am seeing 1.199v in bios with everything stock, and the prior behavior went away. Now, idk what might have caused it, what changed, why this CMOS clear was any different from prior CMOS clears, why the issue originally appeared in the first place, but now my Auto (default) vcore setting at everything stock is back to normal, akin to what I first observed with the old bios with which the board came with, the first time I booted the system.
> 
> Side note: My rig is running P95 while I hear Initial D - Gas, Gas, Gas theme playing in the background. Glorious.


Measure with a DMM, even my voltage set to 1.238 on bios was showing as 1.199 in hwinfo. Don't trust the BIOS or software to measure voltage its not accurate, DMM is pretty accurate at the pinouts and raja pointed out measuring behind the socket or something at the vrm is even more accurate. Not sure if the new hwinfo64 beta took it into account with offsets but the 5.47-3118 seems to be dead on for me at vcore.


----------



## Crowfood

Deleted


----------



## Crowfood

Deleted


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @praz
> 
> GSAT = https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?73665-Our-preferred-memory-stress-test ?


Hello

Additional info here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-ddr4-z170-z270-and-x99-24-7-memory-stability-thread#post_24292666


----------



## macxell

Ok, so i must return my ram, now i want a sugestion for 3200 mhz, low profile (i can not put gskill tident i will not fit)

Ok so i order the red ones, must wait until 5 april now..


----------



## gupsterg

@praz

+rep'd earlier post







, thank you







, adding all this "RAM" stuff in a section of OP in my Ryzen Essential Thread.


----------



## The Stilt

You are getting paranoid with the voltages. Just keep the voltages at sane levels (< 1.45V for VDDCR_CPU, < 1.10V for VDDCR_SoC) and don't tamper with the load-line settings, unless you actually MEASURE significant amounts of droop, under load (which is not likely on C6H). Voltage overshoot hurts just as bad as undershoot, when it comes to stability. If you need to increase the load-line setting (i.e. introduce overshoot) to maintain stability, then your voltages are not set correctly to begin with.

The load-line options in bios translate to:

Auto = ±0% (1.425mOhm)
Level 1 = -40% (0.855mOhm)
Level 2 = -50% (0.7125mOhm)
Level 3 = -75% (0.35625mOhm)
Level 4 = -85% (0.21375mOhm)
Level 5 = -100% (0.0000mOhm)

I personally recommend to keep the load-line settings at "Auto" at all times, unless you are doing LN2 runs.

The main difference between the different Ryzen 7-series SKUs (aside of the clocks) is the leakage. The 1700 SKUs have low leakage characteristics, while both 1700X & 1800X are high(er) leaking silicon. Because of that 1700 requires even less load-line biasing than the other two (due the currents being lower).


----------



## freak094

My system runs perfect for over a week now.
Had no issues so far.

DRAM: 1.38V
CPU SOC: 1.155V


----------



## Purple Hayz

Fellas could use some help/clarification on OC'ing via p-state (A0-8-20) vs. muli (x40), as I'm having some difficulty getting the former stable.

I've switched back and forth b/w the two approaches a couple times now (clearing CMOS b/w each transition), and I've found a couple things I just can't explain. FYI, the only things I change in BIOS to use p-state OC are to switch multi from "40" to "auto" and key in A0-8-20 for p-state 0 (per Elmor's guidelines). Everything else (including vcore offset) stays exactly the same.

1) Temp readings on CPU Tctl are consistently 10-15C *lower* using p-states. Makes sense at idle (since CPU downclocks), but why on earth would this be true under load as well??? As a result of this quirk, x40 OC gives tctl temp that is ALWAYS higher than Mobo CPU (by 10C or so), but when I switch to p-state OC, the opposite is true. False temp reading? Or is there a logical explanation for this?

2) I'm finding it VERY difficult to lock down a Prime95 stable vcore using p-state OC. With x40 multi, I give vcore +.05 offset (LLC=0) and it's nigh unbreakable (12 hours new P95, IBT at max stress, 4 hours Realbench, etc.). Exact same settings on p-state and she passes everything except Prime. Subsequent voltage changes, tinkering with LLC, etc. do nothing to change this. Simply cannot get more than 2-3 hours of P95 blend without a code 8 crash using p-state OC.

I don't know enough about p-states to explain this behavior, so I was hoping some of you might have some insight. EDIT


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MigM16*
> 
> ok so im gonna put black on the ground and then i use red to test the points ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> yes, so long as your wires on the dmm are set for black ground and red load.


It may be worth pointing out that with any digital multimeter there will be an error in its voltage reading, just like those from the array of digital voltmeters embedded in the motherboard. The DMM's instructions should specify error levels for different measurements; I have never seen error levels reported for motherboards. We should expect that the motherboard errors could be higher due to temperature variations than those of the DMM, if the DMM is of reasonable quality. Key takeaways:

[*] Low cost DMMs are not laboratory quality.
[*] One cannot know whether the motherboard error adds to or partially cancels the DMM error.
[*] A 1% combined error among motherboard and DMM readings at 1.5 Vdc is 0.015 Vdc.

Hence, one shouldn't make too much of small differences in readings between the two sources.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> It may be worth pointing out that with any digital multimeter there will be an error in its voltage reading, just like those from the array of digital voltmeters embedded in the motherboard. The DMM's instructions should specify error levels for different measurements; I have never seen error levels reported for motherboards. We should expect that the motherboard errors could be higher due to temperature variations than those of the DMM, if the DMM is of reasonable quality. Key takeaways:
> 
> [*] Low cost DMMs are not laboratory quality.
> [*] One cannot know whether the motherboard error adds to or partially cancels the DMM error.
> [*] A 1% combined error among motherboard and DMM readings at 1.5 Vdc is 0.015 Vdc.
> 
> Hence, one shouldn't make too much of small differences in readings between the two sources.


.015 isn't much, but when the mobo reports 1.2v and youre actually at 1.25 volts thats a bit more. I have a Fluke DMM so ill take it as pretty damn accurate haha.


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowfood*
> 
> I appreciate the time you put into this post. I do have 4 sticks of ram but I am only running 1 of the sticks at 2133mhz. It is very good ram, the tridentz 3600mhz cl16 with samsung b-die ICs. Unfortunately I don't have another graphics card. I will spend some time on the details and see if this helps. Maybe the bios settings will help. I've build many many computers and never had a bad experience like this. Sigh. Anyways thanks again for the help. I will post any fixes if I find them.
> 
> Edit: I should have mentioned I know multiple people running rx480s on other x370 branded motherboards just fine. Including the MSi Titanium, and the Gigabyte Gaming 5. Going to give thing another day or two of debugging, if no fix I will RMA the board.


I hadn't heard from anyone running radeon, when I posted about the issues with my rx480. If anything, I think it has something to do with the drivers at this point.

But... then again, maybe it is still centered around the ram issues, and that is only affecting the radeon (more so than nvidia) in some way .







.
As I stated in that my "angry rant" post back a few days ago, I'm running G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR4 3000 (PC4 24000) Model 4-3000C15Q-32GRK

I've currently got 2 sticks running, and with the relaxed timings, thus far its still stable.
I was up past 3am this morning working on editing a video, which I still have to finish today. After I get this video done, I'm going to reinstall my other two sticks and see how that goes.

In any case, hope you get at least a working temporary solution figured out until they get a solid BIOS available.


----------



## Glazos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> Fellas could use some help/clarification on OC'ing via p-state (A0-8-20) vs. muli (x40), as I'm having some difficulty getting the former stable.
> 
> I've switched back and forth b/w the two approaches a couple times now (clearing CMOS b/w each transition), and I've found a couple things I just can't explain. FYI, the only things I change in BIOS to use p-state OC are to switch multi from "40" to "auto" and key in A0-8-20 for p-state 0 (per Elmor's guidelines). Everything else (including vcore offset) stays exactly the same.
> 
> 1) Temp readings on CPU Tctl are consistently 10-15C *lower* using p-states. Makes sense at idle (since CPU downclocks), but why on earth would this be true under load as well??? As a result of this quirk, x40 OC gives tctl temp that is ALWAYS higher than Mobo CPU (by 10C or so), but when I switch to p-state OC, the opposite is true. False temp reading? Or is there a logical explanation for this?
> 
> 2) I'm finding it VERY difficult to lock down a Prime95 stable vcore using p-state OC. With x40 multi, I give vcore +.05 offset (LLC=0) and it's nigh unbreakable (12 hours new P95, IBT at max stress, 4 hours Realbench, etc.). Exact same settings on p-state and she passes everything except Prime. Subsequent voltage changes, tinkering with LLC, etc. do nothing to change this. Simply cannot get more than 2-3 hours of P95 blend without a code 8 crash using p-state OC.
> 
> I don't know enough about p-states to explain this behavior, so I was hoping some of you might have some insight. EDIT


As stated before post you settings so we can see and help accordingly


----------



## ProTekkFZS

**sigh**


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> **sigh**


:O


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

I see your day is going about as well as mine.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> **sigh**


Misadventure?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You are getting paranoid with the voltages. Just keep the voltages at sane levels (< 1.45V for VDDCR_CPU, < 1.10V for VDDCR_SoC) and don't tamper with the load-line settings, unless you actually MEASURE significant amounts of droop, under load (which is not likely on C6H). Voltage overshoot hurts just as bad as undershoot, when it comes to stability. If you need to increase the load-line setting (i.e. introduce overshoot) to maintain stability, then your voltages are not set correctly to begin with.
> 
> The load-line options in bios translate to:
> 
> Auto = ±0% (1.425mOhm)
> Level 1 = -40% (0.855mOhm)
> Level 2 = -50% (0.7125mOhm)
> Level 3 = -75% (0.35625mOhm)
> Level 4 = -85% (0.21375mOhm)
> Level 5 = -100% (0.0000mOhm)
> 
> I personally recommend to keep the load-line settings at "Auto" at all times, unless you are doing LN2 runs.
> 
> The main difference between the different Ryzen 7-series SKUs (aside of the clocks) is the leakage. The 1700 SKUs have low leakage characteristics, while both 1700X & 1800X are high(er) leaking silicon. Because of that 1700 requires even less load-line biasing than the other two (due the currents being lower).


OMG, invalidated my whole OC stability testing for past few day or so. I thought LVL 1 was stock







, IIRC on M7R LVL 1 was 0%, of course Intel mobo so perhaps differing







.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> I see your day is going about as well as mine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Misadventure?


Took panel off to do some needed cable management, went to put panel back on and the bottom left corner of the glass ever so slightly tapped my glass desk.

The desk won. There was a 0.75 second delay from the tap to the glass literally exploding sending shrapnel across the room.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Took panel off to do some needed cable management, went to put panel back on and the bottom left corner of the glass ever so slightly tapped my glass desk.
> 
> The desk won. There was a 0.75 second delay from the tap to the glass literally exploding sending shrapnel across the room.


Tempered glass does weird stuff like that. I've seen a sliding glass door take a dog face check at like, full run...but when it fell off the rail and twisted a millimeter, BOOM, glass all over. Rotating glass doors are the most infamous.

Heck, there's a whole wiki page about it:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spontaneous_glass_breakage


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Never mind, I learned how to Google


Could you please share what you googled for, because I am still clueless.


----------



## HeliXpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> **sigh**


I have the same case, and everytime I take off the side panel I feel like im going to drop it and break it, how did it happen?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Took panel off to do some needed cable management, went to put panel back on and the bottom left corner of the glass ever so slightly tapped my glass desk.
> 
> The desk won. There was a 0.75 second delay from the tap to the glass literally exploding sending shrapnel across the room.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> I have the same case, and everytime I take off the side panel I feel like im going to drop it and break it, how did it happen?


Edit: 2 posts up. ^


----------



## dorbot

Its fine!
Nobody looks at that side anyway....


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Took panel off to do some needed cable management, went to put panel back on and the bottom left corner of the glass ever so slightly tapped my glass desk.
> 
> The desk won. There was a 0.75 second delay from the tap to the glass literally exploding sending shrapnel across the room.










I hope no one got hurt by the glass shrapnel (I mean, people, animals, chairs, couches and electronics).


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> **sigh**
> And You are prime example why i would never have glass side panel. Looks gr8 till it breaks.


----------



## TheShaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope no one got hurt by the glass shrapnel (I mean, people, animals, chairs, couches and electronics).


But your soul must be crushed.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> You are getting paranoid with the voltages. Just keep the voltages at sane levels (< 1.45V for VDDCR_CPU, < 1.10V for VDDCR_SoC) and don't tamper with the load-line settings, unless you actually MEASURE significant amounts of droop, under load (which is not likely on C6H).


What is considered "significant amounts of droop" then? When I set Vcore to 1.35v @4gHz HWinfo's new VDDCR_CPU drops to 1.3319v (minimum) while RAR is busy, but 1.269v (minimum and constant) during Prime95 small FFT.

The latter seems quite significant to my uneducated eyes, but I really don't know the tolerances to aim for.


----------



## dorbot

But!
Does it clock faster now?
Extra airflow.......


----------



## Crowfood

deleted


----------



## skline00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> I hadn't heard from anyone running radeon, when I posted about the issues with my rx480. If anything, I think it has something to do with the drivers at this point.
> 
> But... then again, maybe it is still centered around the ram issues, and that is only affecting the radeon (more so than nvidia) in some way .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> As I stated in that my "angry rant" post back a few days ago, I'm running G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR4 3000 (PC4 24000) Model 4-3000C15Q-32GRK
> 
> I've currently got 2 sticks running, and with the relaxed timings, thus far its still stable.
> I was up past 3am this morning working on editing a video, which I still have to finish today. After I get this video done, I'm going to reinstall my other two sticks and see how that goes.
> 
> In any case, hope you get at least a working temporary solution figured out until they get a solid BIOS available.


I'm running 2 Sapphire reference RX480-8g gps in CF just fine on my MSI Titanium X370 mb.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> What is considered "significant amounts of droop" then? When I set Vcore to 1.35v @4gHz HWinfo's new VDDCR_CPU drops to 1.3319v (minimum) while RAR is busy, but 1.269v (minimum and constant) during Prime95 small FFT.
> 
> The latter seems quite significant to my uneducated eyes, but I really don't know the tolerances to aim for.


I'm measuring on the "Pro belt" VCORE point. If I measure when x264, Y-Cruncher, [email protected] are loading CPU, the voltage is within +/- 0.002V of each. There is that sort of fluctuation even on the DMM when measuring on same app loading CPU. If I viewed SW for monitoring info it will not match.

Elmor in an earlier post explained how the "Pro belt" VCORE point is setup. For all of us I reckon that is AOK to use. The socket DMM read vs "Pro belt" has been compared by ProTekkFZS, ~0.019V difference.

Personally my aim was to have 3.8GHz ACB stable with ~1.35V, with LLC [LVL1] it has been, on The Stilt's earlier posted info I have gone back to LLC [Auto]. Again under load my VCORE is ~1.35V, I'm just gonna roll with that.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I'm measuring on the "Pro belt" VCORE point. If I measure when x264, Y-Cruncher, [email protected] are loading CPU, the voltage is within +/- 0.002V of each. There is that sort of fluctuation even on the DMM when measuring on same app loading CPU. If I viewed SW for monitoring info it will not match.


The latest HWinfo beta claims high accuracy for this measurement.
Quote:


> Elmor in an earlier post explained how the "Pro belt" VCORE point is setup. For all of us I reckon that is AOK to use. The socket DMM read vs "Pro belt" has been compared by ProTekkFZS, ~0.019V difference.


The thread isn't easy to navigate. I went back several pages, but couldn't make out where to measure exactly. Maybe someone could post a picture of the actual pins/points where to measure with a DMM?


----------



## kivikas14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowfood*
> 
> If anyone here has an r9 290 working with radeon drivers please reply. Thanks


Not quite 290, but I have 290X running with latest drivers (17.3.3).


----------



## jimmyz

I'm running 2 Strix RX 480 OC cards no driver or stability issues.


----------



## Karagra

XFX GTR Black Edition 480 8gb here no issues


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> The latest HWinfo beta claims high accuracy for this measurement.


Here is [email protected] with LLC [LVL1]



[email protected] with LLC [Auto], no other UEFI changes between above and below.



Both cases on DMM, VCORE on Pro Belt, ~1.350 - 1.355V I was seeing. As to what it was on the socket, no idea.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> The thread isn't easy to navigate. I went back several pages, but couldn't make out where to measure exactly. Maybe someone could post a picture of the actual pins/points where to measure with a DMM?


Pro Belt page 32 of user manual. Socket no idea.

The posts by Elmor and ProTekkFZS are in OP of thread in my sig, section *C6H Pro Belt VCORE point vs measuring at socket*. When I have an image of socket measuring points I will place it there.


----------



## Karagra

Is it normal for the Core VID to be 1.550V ? I thought it was a HWInfo bug due to it not changing no matter what overclock I do.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> Is it normal for the Core VID to be 1.550V ? I thought it was a HWInfo bug due to it not changing no matter what overclock I do.


Do you have a value of 20 in a P state anywhere under VID? That is what you would expect from a x chip.

It looks like the CPU is in OC mode though. Could be a bug?


----------



## Karagra

No I dont mess with the P State


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> ...
> As before, v-core in HW64 stays at 1.373 throughout all 20 runs. The DMM, by contrast, "rides the wave," measuring 1.425 (~50mv higher) in the "dips" (power draw ~110 watt) and *1.445* in the "peaks" (power drawn ~155 watt!). That's more than 70 mv larger than what software reports. Yikes.
> ...
> .


Using the value of 50 mV (not sure how that is derived from the listed numbers) and the minimum of 1.425V, one can show by the relationship of voltage and resistance to power that the implied series resistance is about 3.2 milliohms. I recall someone asserting somewhere in this thread (or in a thread referenced in this thread) that the AMD spec resistance maximum was 3-something milliohms. So this 50 mV drop would be normal unless the load leveling circuit had enough gain _at the frequency of the ripple_ to reduce it without going unstable.


----------



## Karagra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Do you have a value of 20 in a P state anywhere under VID? That is what you would expect from a x chip.
> 
> It looks like the CPU is in OC mode though. Could be a bug?


But i am guessing its a bug due to the temps?


----------



## Crowfood

Deleted


----------



## kivikas14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowfood*
> 
> If anyone here has an r9 290 working with radeon drivers please reply. Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowfood*
> 
> Sigh, probably my motherboard then.
> I have tried drivers:
> 16.10.1
> 16.11.4
> 16.11.5
> 16.12.1
> 16.12.2
> 17.1.1
> 17.1.2
> 17.2.1
> 17.3.1
> 17.3.2
> 17.3.3
> As soon as the drivers install the screen goes blacks and motherboard goes to Q-Code 8. The only driver that works is the default Microsoft Basic Display Adapter driver.
> 
> Guess I'll have to RMA. This sucks.


Strange.Other people might have more experience, but I for some reason would suspect graphics card in this case. Could You try with some other GPU instead?


----------



## warreng5995

well.... my "long running streak" with no code "8" crashes.... just ended.









It made it about 25 hours since the changes I made yesterday, but it just crashed while uploading a video to our YouTube channel. So i hit the reset button, it made it back to the windows desktop, and crashed again.

So again, I hit the reset button, this time while windows was loading, the fans suddenly perked up a notch or so, almost like they just suddenly started getting higher temp data. Even now they are running higher than idle speeds.

*UPDATE...*
It just crashed for a 3rd time now in less than 20 minuets, when it had not crashed for over 25 hours....


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Both cases on DMM, VCORE on Pro Belt, ~1.350 - 1.355V I was seeing. As to what it was on the socket, no idea.


Thanks for the extra info. I ran small FFT at 4gHz/1.35v with LLC Auto and stopped when I saw the first L0 Cache WHEA. Last time I saw that error counter increase it resulted in the dreaded Code 8 black screen after about 6 errors. Now I am running small FFT with LLC 3, no errors yet, but it's only running for 50 minutes. HWinfo reports 1.312v compared to 1.269 at LLC Auto.
Quote:


> Pro Belt page 32 of user manual. Socket no idea.
> 
> The posts by Elmor and ProTekkFZS are in OP of thread in my sig, section *C6H Pro Belt VCORE point vs measuring at socket*. When I have an image of socket measuring points I will place it there.


I will digest that in, read up on everything and try to measure using my DMM (high precision Fluke). Trying to overclock the CPU is no real fun at the moment, because I even saw a Code 8 using "Optimized Default" (aka everything Auto) settings. So when even the stock clock on CPU and RAM isn't stable things are looking somewhat bleak.

Tomorrow I get a kit of Flare X 3200-CL14 RAM and next Tuesday I get a kit of TridentZ 3200-CL14. I already know that my Ripjaw V 3200-CL14 don't run stable at their listed settings (1.3v 14-14-14-34). This is the reason why I am using Prime95 small FFT for CPU stability (and temps) testing, to get the memory out of the way.


----------



## BoMbY

The voltage is really strange. With 3925 MHz on my 1800X, which seems to run stable currently, under idle load the new VDDCR_CPU shows 1.365v-1.369v, under full load it drops down to 1.281v-1.312v. This is with LLC=auto.

I don't think this is how it is supposed to work?

Edit: Voltage setting in BIOS should be offset +0.0250, with OC via PState0 with default voltage at 1.35v.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> well.... my "long running streak" with no code "8" crashes.... just ended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It made it about 25 hours since the changes I made yesterday, but it just crashed while uploading a video to our YouTube channel. So i hit the reset button, it made it back to the windows desktop, and crashed again.
> 
> So again, I hit the reset button, this time while windows was loading, the fans suddenly perked up a notch or so, almost like they just suddenly started getting higher temp data. Even now they are running higher than idle speeds.
> 
> *UPDATE...*
> It just crashed for a 3rd time now in less than 20 minuets, when it had not crashed for over 25 hours....


I'm in the same boat. System was running fine this morning, plugged in my xbox controller to charge, system started acting slow about 5 minutes later. Restart, all seems fine, shut down Windows 10 won't shut down completely. Hold in the power button to reset, stuck in F9 boot loop. Have to clear CMOS every time and put my settings back in if I try to shut down. Probably going to have to nuke Windows today.


----------



## Timur Born

I also get those 1.550v in the Core #x VID readings when I overclock. I hide them for the time being.

What really makes me worry is that even with everything set to default Auto values in EFI I see Vcore peak values over 1.5V during *idle* times in all the other voltage monitoring tools. HWinfo's CH6 VCore section, CPU-Z, AMD Ryzen Master (slightly different readings, but still too high).


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> I'm in the same boat. System was running fine this morning, plugged in my xbox controller to charge, system started acting slow about 5 minutes later. Restart, all seems fine, shut down Windows 10 won't shut down completely. Hold in the power button to reset, stuck in F9 boot loop. Have to clear CMOS every time and put my settings back in if I try to shut down. Probably going to have to nuke Windows today.


This is just stupid... ASUS needs to get their butts in gear and get this BIOS Fixed. these boards nor ryzen should have *NEVER* been released with this much crap wrong with them.
We're nothing but beta testers... the problem is we aren't getting paid, instead we paid them! And further than that, this is not a "test" machine, I need this thing working to get work done! Just like I'm sure you do to.

If I could get my money back out of this crosshair VI and this ryzen 1700+... *i'd sell it in a moment*, and go to a x99 and 6800k like I first intended.


----------



## Zamoldac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> For me its always 1st thing that i change when playing around with memory. Shame still no option of changing in bios :/


Ran a few tests and it seems that there is no real benefit in day to day usage in favor of 1N.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> This is just stupid... ASUS needs to get their butts in gear and get this BIOS Fixed. these boards nor ryzen should have *NEVER* been released with this much crap wrong with them.
> We're nothing but beta testers... the problem is we aren't getting paid, instead we paid them! And further than that, this is not a "test" machine, I need this thing working to get work done! Just like I'm sure you do to.
> 
> If I could get my money back out of this crosshair VI and this ryzen 1700+... *i'd sell it in a moment*, and go to a x99 and 6800k like I first intended.


I understand your situation, but are you sure its the bios? I ask because there are a lot of people whose PC's are just fine with the bios that are available. Don't get me wrong, there might be something wrong with the motherboard, but it can also be many of your other components. Why do you think its the bios especially when there are dozens and dozens of people who have the same bios and are having no problems.


----------



## kenshinzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> This is just stupid... ASUS needs to get their butts in gear and get this BIOS Fixed. these boards nor ryzen should have *NEVER* been released with this much crap wrong with them.
> We're nothing but beta testers... the problem is we aren't getting paid, instead we paid them! And further than that, this is not a "test" machine, I need this thing working to get work done! Just like I'm sure you do to.
> 
> If I could get my money back out of this crosshair VI and this ryzen 1700+... *i'd sell it in a moment*, and go to a x99 and 6800k like I first intended.


If it is that much of an issue go and buy a $20 am4 bracket supported CPU cooler and test it.
If your not going to put the effort in to make sure it's not a problem you have created by using an aftermarket am3 backplate on your CPU I dont under stand what you want ASUS and the overclocking community to do.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> Is it normal for the Core VID to be 1.550V ? I thought it was a HWInfo bug due to it not changing no matter what overclock I do.


You are not alone in this. I have the exact same issue with exact same numbers.


----------



## Crowfood

Deleted


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*
> 
> Ran a few tests and it seems that there is no real benefit in day to day usage in favor of 1N.


Interesting wounder how does that look in gaming







I had gains on 2500k/5820k from T1 but that was at lower speeds. But Super Pi should gio better interesting.

I would do some tests myself but flashing bios back and forth on 100% stable system is kinda stupid


----------



## andrejse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirisLeOsiris*
> 
> I am using a 1Tb 960 evo NVME with no issues, though I haven't run a BLK OC, which a PCI drive might not like


Hey...

I am also using 1TB 960 evo NVME. What are your random write and read speeds? I think mine is not performing as it should.

Here is my CrystalDiskMark bench.


----------



## SpecChum

Just checking an overclock.

1.3685v set in BIOS, 1.369v idle, 1.30v load.

That idle and load seems a bit out, this is from HWiNfo 3118's VDDCR_CPU readout.

I'm getting HWEA errors, so I know it's not stable but that vDroop seems a bit drastic. I've kept LLC on Auto as per Stilt's guidelines.


----------



## Hurtman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejse*
> 
> Hey...
> 
> I am also using 1TB 960 evo NVME. What are your random write and read speeds? I think mine is not performing as it should.
> 
> Here is my CrystalDiskMark bench.


With the driver or without?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hurtman*
> 
> With the driver or without?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejse*
> 
> Hey...
> 
> I am also using 1TB 960 evo NVME. What are your random write and read speeds? I think mine is not performing as it should.
> 
> Here is my CrystalDiskMark bench.


I get:
46.90 4k read
95.12 4k write

512Gb 960 EVO


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> I have the same case, and everytime I take off the side panel I feel like im going to drop it and break it, how did it happen?


Glass hitting glass usually results in breakage.


----------



## Satanello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowfood*
> 
> Sigh, probably my motherboard then.
> I have tried drivers:
> 16.10.1
> 16.11.4
> 16.11.5
> 16.12.1
> 16.12.2
> 17.1.1
> 17.1.2
> 17.2.1
> 17.3.1
> 17.3.2
> 17.3.3
> As soon as the drivers install the screen goes blacks and motherboard goes to Q-Code 8. The only driver that works is the default Microsoft Basic Display Adapter driver.
> 
> Guess I'll have to RMA. This sucks.


Hi, i'm using a 2x VTX3D R9 290x in CF mode without any issue (updated some minutes ago from 17.3.1 to 17.3.3 drivers)


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I understand your situation, but are you sure its the bios? I ask because there are a lot of people whose PC's are just fine with the bios that are available. Don't get me wrong, there might be something wrong with the motherboard, but it can also be many of your other components. Why do you think its the bios especially when there are dozens and dozens of people who have the same bios and are having no problems.


Well, all the other components are not "new releases" they are things that have been on the market.
All the components are brand new. I even ordered another $300 video card, just to find out that it wasn't the original RX 480 card that was crashing the system...
Note that all the parts I have are Brand New, including all external components (screen, keyboard, mouse, etc) and cables.

I waited nearly two extra weeks just to get this board because all the hype that AMD put out about how great ryzen was... i figured well whats a few extra days _(which turned into two weeks)_ for a brand new latest greatest processor for about the same money as the one I'm already looking at... but then only to spend the last two and half weeks since getting this board just trying to get it working. I mean at first it wouldn't even get past post, until the 0902 BIOS update.

Yes, there are some people who seem to have stable systems, that is true.
But there are also a lot of other people who are having multiple problems. It seems to simply depend upon exactly what other hardware you have or maybe just the luck of draw on how good your board was made.

Why Shouldn't I think it is something to do specifically with the board or BIOS when I am getting a code "8" like so many others??
If it is not just the BIOS alone, then it must have been a major board quality control issue.

And please don't take my text above the wrong way, I'm not attacking you or anything, just frustrated.


----------



## andrejse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hurtman*
> 
> With the driver or without?


yes.. that is with the samsung driver... slightly worse with intel
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I get:
> 46.90 4k read
> 95.12 4k write
> 
> 512Gb 960 EVO


I think my 4KQ32T1 result is way to low. I get 185 read and 171 Write. Here is bench from Custompcreview for comparison.


----------



## h2323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hurtman*
> 
> With the driver or without?


You're dam close and AM4 is currently not right with Intel platform performance.

https://betanews.com/2017/02/07/samsung-960-pro-1tb-pcie-nvme-m-2-ssd-review/


----------



## SirisLeOsiris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sh0*
> 
> Oh I pretty much had all my parts sitting in my room for the past 2 months waiting for the crosshair. I went with the 960 evo 256gb


Will have a look when I get home


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejse*
> 
> yes.. that is with the samsung driver... slightly worse with intel
> I think my 4KQ32T1 result is way to low. I get 185 read and 171 Write. Here is bench from Custompcreview for comparison.


Nah, I get slightly lower than you.

Look at the usage on that drive, it's clean and it's not the C: drive so it's not being interrupt every few milliseconds.

They've got it set up for best case scenario.


----------



## h2323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowfood*
> 
> If anyone here has an r9 290 working with radeon drivers please reply. Thanks


Seems to an issue for you in particular. Be nice if you could get another graphics card in that.

http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/fs/P/2218/906/500000?minScore=0&cpuName=AMD Ryzen 1800X&gpuName=AMD Radeon R9 290


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenshinzero*
> 
> If it is that much of an issue go and buy a $20 am4 bracket supported CPU cooler and test it.
> If your not going to put the effort in to make sure it's not a problem you have created by using an aftermarket am3 backplate on your CPU I dont under stand what you want ASUS and the overclocking community to do.


I have been waiting for my corsair bracket... if they ever ship them... at which time I'll tear this all back down and pull the mobo to switch it.

but yes I'll do as you suggested, guess i should have done it already, but I honestly do not believe that is the issue. If it were simply a heat issue, then it should crash anytime I put a load on the system, like when I render video. But instead it usually crashes when there is hardly nothing running, like the internet or ms word document.

If an aftermarket back-plate is not usable, they should have stipulated the spec requirements plainly, or better yet, Asus should have included a "correct one" with the mobo since they made the mobo to be able to use it in the first place. As we should have gotten something for nearly a $300 board.

There is no major retail stores near me, let alone a store which carries any computer components. And the little local computer shop won't have any AM4 stuff

I'm out in the boon docks... everything I need I have to order in, so it always takes days to arrive... out here even my internet connection has to be shipped in... _(satellite)_


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2323*
> 
> Seems to an issue for you in particular. Be nice if you could get another graphics card in that.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/fs/P/2218/906/500000?minScore=0&cpuName=AMD Ryzen 1800X&gpuName=AMD Radeon R9 290


nope, I was having the same issues he is for more than 2 weeks. But I had a RX 480, which kept doing exactly what his system is doing. After buying a nvidia 1060, it stopped crashing whenever the driver loaded or when you tried to change the settings in the driver.

I thought that changing the card, and some settings in the BIOS, had cured all my issues as it ran perfect for about 25hours. But then this evening the "random" crashes have come back and it crashed 3 times in about 20 minuets, while doing menial tasks, like uploading a video to YouTube.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> I have been waiting for my corsair bracket... if they ever ship them... at which time I'll tear this all back down and pull the mobo to switch it.
> 
> but yes I'll do as you suggested, guess i should have done it already, but I honestly do not believe that is the issue. If it were simply a heat issue, then it should crash anytime I put a load on the system, like when I render video. But instead it usually crashes when there is hardly nothing running, like the internet or ms word document.
> 
> If an aftermarket back-plate is not usable, they should have stipulated the spec requirements plainly, or better yet, Asus should have included a "correct one" with the mobo since they made the mobo to be able to use it in the first place. As we should have gotten something for nearly a $300 board.
> 
> There is no major retail stores near me, let alone a store which carries any computer components. And the little local computer shop won't have any AM4 stuff
> 
> I'm out in the boon docks... everything I need I have to order in, so it always takes days to arrive... out here even my internet connection has to be shipped in... _(satellite)_


Your idle crash just keeps me thinking auto voltage issue. I know you've fixed voltages before though, so, ugh.

Manual fix of CPU SOC to .95v, CPU core to 1.35v @ 3.7GHz, DDR to 1.35v. I wanna see that BIOS screenshot...just for kicks.


----------



## h2323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowfood*
> 
> I appreciate the time you put into this post. I do have 4 sticks of ram but I am only running 1 of the sticks at 2133mhz. It is very good ram, the tridentz 3600mhz cl16 with samsung b-die ICs. Unfortunately I don't have another graphics card. I will spend some time on the details and see if this helps. Maybe the bios settings will help. I've build many many computers and never had a bad experience like this. Sigh. Anyways thanks again for the help. I will post any fixes if I find them.
> 
> Edit: I should have mentioned I know multiple people running rx480s on other x370 branded motherboards just fine. Including the MSi Titanium, and the Gigabyte Gaming 5. Going to give thing another day or two of debugging, if no fix I will RMA the board.


And I run a 390x no issue, lots of people running all kinds of radeon cards

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11938329


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Your idle crash just keeps me thinking auto voltage issue. I know you've fixed voltages before though, so, ugh.
> 
> Manual fix of CPU SOC to .95v, CPU core to 1.35 @ 3.7GHz, DDR to 1.35v. I wanna see that BIOS screenshot...just for kicks.


I'll try it... not doing much else at the moment.


----------



## Mumak

The 1.550 V VID readout (often stuck) is a bug in the CPU's SMU. Shall be fixed by AMD with new BIOS/firmware code.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> The 1.550 V VID readout (often stuck) is a bug in the CPU's SMU. Shall be fixed by AMD with new BIOS/firmware code.


Thank goodness. It's annoying.


----------



## SpecChum

So, if I'm seeing 1.325v in VDDCR_CPU that's the same as someone else saying "Hey, I've got x.xxGhz @ 1.325v!" online, instead of the 1.3875 I put in BIOS?

If it is, this chip isn't as bad as I first thought. Except the memory, still can't do 3200


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

So, the source of my shut down problem has ended up being AI Suite. Once I was finally able to diagnostic boot and shut down the AI Suite service all seems to be well with restart and shut down. However, now I can't get AI Suite to uninstall and I keep getting these error messages on start up, and when I try to uninstall AI Suite. Ideas?


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> You are getting paranoid with the voltages. Just keep the voltages at sane levels (< 1.45V for VDDCR_CPU, < 1.10V for VDDCR_SoC) and don't tamper with the load-line settings, unless you actually MEASURE significant amounts of droop, under load (which is not likely on C6H). Voltage overshoot hurts just as bad as undershoot, when it comes to stability. If you need to increase the load-line setting (i.e. introduce overshoot) to maintain stability, then your voltages are not set correctly to begin with.
> 
> The load-line options in bios translate to:
> 
> Auto = ±0% (1.425mOhm)
> Level 1 = -40% (0.855mOhm)
> Level 2 = -50% (0.7125mOhm)
> Level 3 = -75% (0.35625mOhm)
> Level 4 = -85% (0.21375mOhm)
> Level 5 = -100% (0.0000mOhm)
> 
> I personally recommend to keep the load-line settings at "Auto" at all times, unless you are doing LN2 runs..


This is high value information I'd really like to understand better. Sorry, but what are those percentages and how do they apply to the core voltage, exactly? Google has failed me in this one









In my case, I have a base of 1.3375V (offset -0.0125V) on a 1800X running at 4ghz via p states with LLC 3. My C6H has all 12 phases connected. Using the latest HWiNFO, looking at the VDDCR column, I observe the following.

LLC 3:

Maximum reported voltage: 1.344V
Median while stressing 1 core: 1.344V
Median while stressing all cores: 1.312V
Auto:

Maximum reported voltage: 1.344V
Median while stressing 1 core: 1.331V
Median while stressing all cores: 1.269V
So unless I'm missing something, LLC 3 does seem to significantly help me maintain stability. Would love if you could help me understand your comment better


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Thanks for the extra info. I ran small FFT at 4gHz/1.35v with LLC Auto and stopped when I saw the first L0 Cache WHEA. Last time I saw that error counter increase it resulted in the dreaded Code 8 black screen after about 6 errors. Now I am running small FFT with LLC 3, no errors yet, but it's only running for 50 minutes. HWinfo reports 1.312v compared to 1.269 at LLC Auto.
> I will digest that in, read up on everything and try to measure using my DMM (high precision Fluke). Trying to overclock the CPU is no real fun at the moment, because I even saw a Code 8 using "Optimized Default" (aka everything Auto) settings. So when even the stock clock on CPU and RAM isn't stable things are looking somewhat bleak.


No worries on info







. Shame you have 8 code on defaults. I'll be honest only had it when testing under volting CPU, another had it when unstable OC. L0 cache error is lack of VCORE. LLC LVL 3 for me +50mV on VCORE for same settings vs [Auto].
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Just checking an overclock.
> 
> 1.3685v set in BIOS, 1.369v idle, 1.30v load.
> 
> That idle and load seems a bit out, this is from HWiNfo 3118's VDDCR_CPU readout.
> 
> I'm getting HWEA errors, so I know it's not stable but that vDroop seems a bit drastic. I've kept LLC on Auto as per Stilt's guidelines.


Quote:


> don't tamper with the load-line settings, unless you actually *MEASURE* significant amounts of droop, under load (which is not likely on C6H).


ie with DMM.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> So, if I'm seeing 1.325v in VDDCR_CPU that's the same as someone else saying "Hey, I've got x.xxGhz @ 1.325v!" online, instead of the 1.3875 I put in BIOS?
> 
> If it is, this chip isn't as bad as I first thought. Except the memory, still can't do 3200


My cpu is showing under VDDCR_CPU at 1.462 idle and 1.422 under load with my cpu voltage set to 1.46250 in the BIOS and LLC level 3. That's with a 109 bsclk running at 4005MHz and 3195MHz 14-14-14-34 1T on the ram with a 1.37v and SOC of 1.15v


----------



## SpecChum

This is frustrating, I'm passing realbench but getting a few WHEA errors haha

vCore bump again then!


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> My cpu is showing under VDDCR_CPU at 1.462 idle and 1.422 under load with my cpu voltage set to 1.46250 in the BIOS and LLC level 3. That's with a 109 bsclk running at 4005MHz and 3195MHz 14-14-14-34 1T on the ram with a 1.37v and SOC of 1.15v


Isn't that a bit high?









I want to stop under 1.4v, just trying to get 3.9Ghz stable at the minute. Currently at 1.3875 in BIOS, 1.330v in HWiNFO

EDIT: saying that, my temps are fine. Tctl showing 61C max, CPU showing 65C max. Fan profile still on quiet.


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> So, the source of my shut down problem has ended up being AI Suite. Once I was finally able to diagnostic boot and shut down the AI Suite service all seems to be well with restart and shut down. However, now I can't get AI Suite to uninstall and I keep getting these error messages on start up, and when I try to uninstall AI Suite. Ideas?


Have you tried CC Cleaner? It usually does a pretty good job of getting rid of stubborn programs.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Isn't that a bit high?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to stop under 1.4v, just trying to get 3.9Ghz stable at the minute. Currently at 1.3875 in BIOS, 1.330v in HWiNFO
> 
> EDIT: saying that, my temps are fine. Tctl showing 61C max, CPU showing 65C max. Fan profile still on quiet.


My highest temp is 73C under full load, and what's the worst that could happen?


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Your idle crash just keeps me thinking auto voltage issue. I know you've fixed voltages before though, so, ugh.
> 
> Manual fix of CPU SOC to .95v, CPU core to 1.35v @ 3.7GHz, DDR to 1.35v. I wanna see that BIOS screenshot...just for kicks.


Got the changes made... "screen shots" below... _(if this UEFI BIOS does have a way to take screen shots built into it... I couldn't find it)_

Didn't think I would ever say this... but now since I removed the RX 480 and its drivers when I switched to this nvidia, I now have no way to "trigger" a crash.... now I just have to make changes, then see if it crashes again or now. Like this last time it didn't crash for 25 hours, then it crashed 3 times in 20 minuets.









EDIT: I forgot to add that I made the changes, then saved and restarted, then re-entered BIOS and took theses "screen shots".


----------



## h2323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> I have been waiting for my corsair bracket... if they ever ship them... at which time I'll tear this all back down and pull the mobo to switch it.
> 
> but yes I'll do as you suggested, guess i should have done it already, but I honestly do not believe that is the issue. If it were simply a heat issue, then it should crash anytime I put a load on the system, like when I render video. But instead it usually crashes when there is hardly nothing running, like the internet or ms word document.
> 
> If an aftermarket back-plate is not usable, they should have stipulated the spec requirements plainly, or better yet, Asus should have included a "correct one" with the mobo since they made the mobo to be able to use it in the first place. As we should have gotten something for nearly a $300 board.
> 
> There is no major retail stores near me, let alone a store which carries any computer components. And the little local computer shop won't have any AM4 stuff
> 
> I'm out in the boon docks... everything I need I have to order in, so it always takes days to arrive... out here even my internet connection has to be shipped in... _(satellite)_


C6H is AM3 compatible.


----------



## gupsterg

@mumak @elmor @[email protected]

So I thought I'd wrap up my [email protected] run of 4hrs, this in the context of folding is a weany little run.

*Under load*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Idle after [email protected] paused*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









*So I reboot and all is well.*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







SO I've had CPU sensor stuck 31C = fans don't ramp when CPU under load, 56C = constant RPM and now 68C.
*
DEBUG file*

DBG_68C.zip 127k .zip file

*
HWiNFO log*

fh.zip 558k .zip file


I'm open to suggestions on which monitoring tool to use next for my overnight run.


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2323*
> 
> C6H is AM3 compatible.


r u referring to that the crosshair VI is AM3 compatible?
yeah I know, but I've had several people tell me that my crash issue may be related to me using an AM3 backplate with this H115i AIO


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenshinzero*
> 
> If it is that much of an issue go and buy a $20 am4 bracket supported CPU cooler and test it.
> If your not going to put the effort in to make sure it's not a problem you have created by using an aftermarket am3 backplate on your CPU I dont under stand what you want ASUS and the overclocking community to do.


Is this Thermaltake CL-P039-AL12BL-A Contac Silent AM4 air cooler good enough to replace this AM3+ H115i AIO for testing purposes?
Is there a better one for the $ ?

https://goo.gl/bP6Lus


----------



## matc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> You are not alone in this. I have the exact same issue with exact same numbers.


I have the same also, my 1700 using pstates of 9c to get 3900 says the same.... Is this normal?


----------



## Driv3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Nah, I get slightly lower than you.
> 
> Look at the usage on that drive, it's clean and it's not the C: drive so it's not being interrupt every few milliseconds.
> 
> They've got it set up for best case scenario.


I get slightly better results in my 4KQ32T1 than you guys, but not quite as good as the custompcreview results. FYI, I am running a 512GB 960 Evo.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

So finally got my C6H today. spent about an hour trying to get it to boot. no vid, no keyboard or mouse lights, Qcode showing 94 with white light. couldnt flash bios, 3 flashes then solid. after starting to feel defeated, i remembered something about these riser cables that come with the core p5 being crap. remove all that, put my RX480 in without the cable. Boom, bios. updated to 01 just now and set my ram to 3200, so about to try the install. will let ya all know how it goes. no other oc till then i think. lol. just thought I would share in case anyone is in the same boat.


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> So finally got my C6H today. spent about an hour trying to get it to boot. no vid, no keyboard or mouse lights, Qcode showing 94 with white light. couldnt flash bios, 3 flashes then solid. after starting to feel defeated, i remembered something about these riser cables that come with the core p5 being crap. remove all that, put my RX480 in without the cable. Boom, bios. updated to 01 just now and set my ram to 3200, so about to try the install. will let ya all know how it goes. no other oc till then i think. lol. just thought I would share in case anyone is in the same boat.


well... good luck


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries on info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Shame you have 8 code on defaults. I'll be honest only had it when testing under volting CPU, another had it when unstable OC. L0 cache error is lack of VCORE. LLC LVL 3 for me +50mV on VCORE for same settings vs [Auto]


Windows calls it "Cache Hierarchy Error" (caught by ECC as it seems). My suspicion is that this happened due to how all auto can cause extremely fluctuating Vcore during mostly idle times. I saw Vcore vary between 0.4v and over 1.5v (!) in HWinfo. The latter is reason enough to suspect some bug being present.


----------



## h2323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> r u referring to that the crosshair VI is AM3 compatible?
> yeah I know, but I've had several people tell me that my crash issue may be related to me using an AM3 backplate with this H115i AIO


I find that odd, but whatever. Could be so many things eh. I'll look over your post's and see if can help with my experience. I have had a few bugs and quick solutions that may relate.


----------



## sterky

Hey,

Does anyone have a problem with bios 1001 and IDLE?








Seems strange, but running stock + ddr @3200 or 3500 whatever, its all stable until i stop using my computer, and let it idle for few hours, then at some point (im never there when it happens) it crashes, sometimes reboots.
Does the board automatically decrease memory voltage when set auto and idling?
Never happened with bios 0902.

Also heres a run of geekbench, got my 30k multi score, not too stable tho, was using auto voltage for everithing exept ddr, maybe thats where the stability goes.
https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/2148595

cpu all cores 4075Mhz, 149/8, BCLK 109.375(4), ddr 3500Mhz CL15-15-15-15-38-1T, 1.35v ddr + ddr boot v, cpu vrm 120% power limit


----------



## Karagra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> The 1.550 V VID readout (often stuck) is a bug in the CPU's SMU. Shall be fixed by AMD with new BIOS/firmware code.


Glad to hear it is just a bug thank you =)


----------



## Timur Born

So why exactly is [email protected] (auto) a better choice than [email protected]? Both result in the same reported Vcore (Hwinfo) under full load (P95 small FFT).

And just to mention: For comparison I tried [email protected] (2.5 hours stable) vs. [email protected] (2 min Code 8 crash). So I am really trying to get an understanding of the argument, but I miss a "pro vs. con" style of information on the subject.


----------



## h2323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> This is just stupid... ASUS needs to get their butts in gear and get this BIOS Fixed. these boards nor ryzen should have *NEVER* been released with this much crap wrong with them.
> We're nothing but beta testers... the problem is we aren't getting paid, instead we paid them! And further than that, this is not a "test" machine, I need this thing working to get work done! Just like I'm sure you do to.
> 
> If I could get my money back out of this crosshair VI and this ryzen 1700+... *i'd sell it in a moment*, and go to a x99 and 6800k like I first intended.


These are faster, I think your ram in general is a real issue. I assume you have moved to the latest bios?

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?91766-Crosshair-VI-Hero-new-UEFI-build-1001

Your RAM is not on the QVL list, this is a really issue for these boards. Set your ram speed to this

2400- 15-15-15-35 1.2 manually.

You won't be happy until final bios, bootimes will remain poor, you can change that up a little by going into boot in the bios and changing to fast boot and disable logo, also disable all non boot drives including usbs in boot order.

Also do you have the chipset installed?


----------



## h2323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterky*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Does anyone have a problem with bios 1001 and IDLE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems strange, but running stock + ddr @3200 or 3500 whatever, its all stable until i stop using my computer, and let it idle for few hours, then at some point (im never there when it happens) it crashes, sometimes reboots.
> Does the board automatically decrease memory voltage when set auto and idling?
> Never happened with bios 0902.
> 
> Also heres a run of geekbench, got my 30k multi score, not too stable tho, was using auto voltage for everithing exept ddr, maybe thats where the stability goes.
> https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/2148595
> 
> cpu all cores 4075Mhz, 149/8, BCLK 109.375(4), ddr 3500Mhz CL15-15-15-15-38-1T, 1.35v ddr + ddr boot v, cpu vrm 120% power limit


Impressive


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> Got the changes made... "screen shots" below... _(if this UEFI BIOS does have a way to take screen shots built into it... I couldn't find it)_
> 
> Didn't think I would ever say this... but now since I removed the RX 480 and its drivers when I switched to this nvidia, I now have no way to "trigger" a crash.... now I just have to make changes, then see if it crashes again or now. Like this last time it didn't crash for 25 hours, then it crashed 3 times in 20 minuets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to add that I made the changes, then saved and restarted, then re-entered BIOS and took theses "screen shots".


Perfect. Now can you show me a HWiNFO screen shot? I'd like to see the top half and the bottom half ideally (I don't need GPU stuff though).

It might also be a good idea to run IBV AVX on Very High for 10 passes just to get a sense of my "shot in the dark CPU OC". Maybe take the HWiNFO screen shots after the IBT run?

IBT AVX


----------



## TheK

lel


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> This is high value information I'd really like to understand better. Sorry, but what are those percentages and how do they apply to the core voltage, exactly? Google has failed me in this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my case, I have a base of 1.3375V (offset -0.0125V) on a 1800X running at 4ghz via p states with LLC 3. My C6H has all 12 phases connected. Using the latest HWiNFO, looking at the VDDCR column, I observe the following.
> 
> LLC 3:
> 
> Maximum reported voltage: 1.344V
> Median while stressing 1 core: 1.344V
> Median while stressing all cores: 1.312V
> Auto:
> 
> Maximum reported voltage: 1.344V
> Median while stressing 1 core: 1.331V
> Median while stressing all cores: 1.269V
> So unless I'm missing something, LLC 3 does seem to significantly help me maintain stability. Would love if you could help me understand your comment better


In basic terms, LLC is doing nothing but creating a false impression that your CPU is stable at 1.3375V (offset -0.0125V). Here is why:

It appears your CPU requires 1.312v when all your cores are stressed. You have two options to reach 1.312v while stressing all cores.

1. You can either turn on LLC to level 3, or

2. You can just raise your normal voltage until you account for the vDroop and get the median volts while stressing all cores to 1.312v.

Either ways you are feeding 1.312v to your cores when everything is stressed. Now for bragging purposes or e-peen, it may be nice to state that your CPU is stable at 1.3375V (offset -0.0125V) using LLC Level 3, rather than admitting you had to increase it another 0.043 or so.

However, there are dangers associated with using LLC. LLC can cause a huge spike above and beyond what you set your volts to. You can read about them here:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/5
http://www.masterslair.com/vdroop-and-load-line-calibration-is-vdroop-really-bad

Ultimately, you have two choices. You can use 1.3375V (offset -0.0125V) at LLC Level 3 to brag how you reached your O/Ced speeds at that low voltage, or you can disable LLC and raise your offset 0.043 or whatever it requires and avoid the potential dangers. In the end, your CPU uses and needs *the same amount of voltage*. The choice is yours.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> So why exactly is [email protected] (auto) a better choice than [email protected]? Both result in the same reported Vcore (Hwinfo) under full load (P95 small FFT).
> 
> And just to mention: For comparison I tried [email protected] (2.5 hours stable) vs. [email protected] (2 min Code 8 crash). So I am really trying to get an understanding of the argument, but I miss a "pro vs. con" style of information on the subject.


Read my post here:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Ultimately, you have two choices. You can use 1.3375V (offset -0.0125V) at LLC Level 3 to brag how you reached your O/Ced speeds at that low voltage, or you can disable LLC and raise your offset 0.043 or whatever it requires and avoid the potential dangers. In the end, your CPU uses and needs *the same amount of voltage*. The choice is yours.


Thanks for the extra information. But what about low/idle load. Why would I not want Vcore to be lower then?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Thanks for the extra information. But what about low/idle load. Why would I not want Vcore to be lower then?


It's the devil you know. You know that during low/idle it will never result in spike/danger to your CPU because you know the maximum volts even if it is higher.

However, there is a better solution. Use P-States to overclock because that reduces your low/idle load anyways. This results in the best of both worlds.


----------



## Timur Born

Yes, once I get a feeling on what the CPU can deliver (and different RAM) I will wrap my head around P-State overclocking.

One question about Idle states: I noticed that Windows only registers C1 and C2 time, but no C3. I didn't check Ryzen C-states yet, but wouldn't C2 Windows corresponds to C1-3 CPU and C3 Windows to C5-7 CPU? Is there a tool that can monitor C-states on AMD CPUs (coming from Intel)?


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> In basic terms, LLC is doing nothing but creating a false impression that your CPU is stable at 1.3375V (offset -0.0125V). Here is why:
> 
> It appears your CPU requires 1.312v when all your cores are stressed. You have two options to reach 1.312v while stressing all cores.
> 
> 1. You can either turn on LLC to level 3, or
> 
> 2. You can just raise your normal voltage until you account for the vDroop and get the median volts while stressing all cores to 1.312v.
> 
> Either ways you are feeding 1.312v to your cores when everything is stressed. Now for bragging purposes or e-peen, it may be nice to state that your CPU is stable at 1.3375V (offset -0.0125V) using LLC Level 3, rather than admitting you had to increase it another 0.043 or so.
> 
> However, there are dangers associated with using LLC. LLC can cause a huge spike above and beyond what you set your volts to. You can read about them here:
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/5
> http://www.masterslair.com/vdroop-and-load-line-calibration-is-vdroop-really-bad
> 
> Ultimately, you have two choices. You can use 1.3375V (offset -0.0125V) at LLC Level 3 to brag how you reached your O/Ced speeds at that low voltage, or you can disable LLC and raise your offset 0.043 or whatever it requires and avoid the potential dangers. In the end, your CPU uses and needs *the same amount of voltage*. The choice is yours.


Thank you! To be clear, I didn't mean to brag at all. Just want to make sure I understand the basics of LLC since I'm using my machine 24/7 and I intend it to last. In sum, we have no control over the peak voltage when using LLC, even if Auto means running with slightly higher voltage when not needed.

I'll read up on the articles you posted, +rep. Thanks again!


----------



## SpecChum

Finally got RealBench stable with no WHEA errors!









Only took 1.44v haha

Saying that, HWiNFO reports 1.356.v

I just don't know what to believe anymore hah

Also, Corsair Link suddenly thinks I've got 4 extra fans...news to me!









EDIT: Temps still fine, max 65.1C Tctl and 70C CPU. Still on Quiet profile


----------



## JoN7Shepard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Thanks for the extra information. But what about low/idle load. Why would I not want Vcore to be lower then?


I'd really like to hear from Elmor or Raja on this.

Wouldn't LLC help slow electrical degradation by keeping the AVERAGE voltage lower? (As long as your spikes aren't anything too crazy, like 1.5v+)

Seems like the ocassional spike would be preferred to constant, but I'm not a CPU engineer.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoN7Shepard*
> 
> I'd really like to hear from Elmor or Raja on this.
> 
> Wouldn't LLC help slow electrical degradation by keeping the AVERAGE voltage lower? (As long as your spikes aren't anything too crazy, like 1.5v+)
> 
> Seems like the ocassional spike would be preferred to constant, but I'm not a CPU engineer.


Not if you use P-States. P-states lower your voltage to .5-.7 and 1.0-1.2 anyways during idle/low.


----------



## JoN7Shepard

Why not both? I'm using P-States and LLC 3.


----------



## gupsterg

@Timur Born

When I see HWiNO showing VCORE 0.400V at idle, it's ~0.550V to 0.650V

@SpecChum

Go for x264 or Y-Cruncher now







.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoN7Shepard*
> 
> Why not both? I'm using P-States and LLC 3.


Because LLC 3 will result it +50mV extra, did you read finalheaven's earlier post?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Timur Born
> 
> When I see HWiNO showing VCORE 0.400V at idle, it's ~0.550V to 0.650V
> 
> @SpecChum
> 
> Go for x264 or Y-Cruncher now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Assuming these voltages are accurate I won't be keeping it here, 1.44v at idle is a bit mad!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Assuming these voltages are accurate I won't be keeping it here, 1.44v at idle is a bit mad!


Yeah I needed 1.465V actual to get 10 pass of x264 @ 3.9GHz







.

Better to be at 3.8GHz with ~1.35V







. I had done a lot with LLC LVL 1 past few days, earlier went [Auto] and she is still holding her OC!







.

@JoN7Shepard

Here please view this data from my CPU:-

CPU Stock (R7 1700), so ACB is 3.2GHz = ~1.089V steady on DMM for VCORE with x264.
I set 3.7GHz ACB OC, I do no "funky" stuff else in UEFI, set only +0.01875V offset, load x264 = ~1.228V on DMM.
I set 3.8GHz ACB OC, again no "funky" stuff else in UEFI, set only +0.10625V offset, load x264 = ~1.319V on DMM.
I set 3.9GHz ACB OC, again no "funky" stuff else in UEFI, set only +0.19375V offset, load x264 = ~1.409V on DMM.
I set 3.9GHz ACB OC, with LVL 3, set only +0.19375V offset, load x264 = ~1.465V on DMM.

Next format of data:-

+18.75mV offset in bios over +0mV, created actual jump of 139mV.
+106.25mV offset in bios over +0mV, created actual jump of 230mV.
+193.75mV offset in bios over +0mV, created actual jump of 320mV.
+193.75mV offset in bios over +0mV, engage LLC LVL 3, created actual jump of 370mV.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yeah I needed 1.465V actual to get 10 pass of x264 @ 3.9GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Better to be at 3.8GHz with ~1.35V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I had done a lot with LLC LVL 1 past few days, earlier went [Auto] and she is still holding her OC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Not sure I'll have time tonight, how long does 1 pass take?

Is it a set test or do I encode an actual file with handbrake?

Yeah, I was on lvl3, had 1.3685 set I think, was fine, just trying auto now. Huge jump needed!


----------



## JoN7Shepard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Because LLC 3 will result it +50mV extra, did you read finalheaven's earlier post?


I've read all the LLC stuff in this thread since the beginning. I'm just questioning if any of us can give a factual answer, or if that would be better suited for ASUS or AMD to chime in.

It's kind of like when everyone was freaking out about high voltage readings using DMM, and then ASUS came in and said you have to measure it differently. Just saying we're not all experts.

I'm not claiming LLC is better. Just questioning why an average lower voltage isn't better?

P-States seem irrelevant to this argument because of the current BIOS situation. Since we can't adjust P-State voltage manually (doesn't work). Meaning all states have whatever offset and LLC we have globally right? So we're really still just talking about relative averages.

Just in pursuit of knowledge. Thanks for the discussion.


----------



## DoctorPizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Windows calls it "Cache Hierarchy Error" (caught by ECC as it seems). My suspicion is that this happened due to how all auto can cause extremely fluctuating Vcore during mostly idle times. I saw Vcore vary between 0.4v and over 1.5v (!) in HWinfo. The latter is reason enough to suspect some bug being present.


I was seeing Machine Check Errors in the event log reporting a cache hierarchy error for a few days with an 1800X (running at stock speeds). At first the errors were being reported as corrected in hardware (so single bit errors, handled by ECC), but then the machine started blue screening with uncorrectable errors.

The AMD PR rep I've been talking to says they haven't seen anything like that internally and that it hence may be a bad chip. I'm using the review 1700X they sent in the meantime. This has had some negative effects (the motherboard has now lost its firmware TPM support, sigh) and the 1700X doesn't appear to be boosting correctly/at all for reasons that I cannot discern. However, the MCE errors have disappeared.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoctorPizza*
> 
> I was seeing Machine Check Errors in the event log reporting a cache hierarchy error for a few days with an 1800X (running at stock speeds). At first the errors were being reported as corrected in hardware (so single bit errors, handled by ECC), but then the machine started blue screening with uncorrectable errors.
> 
> The AMD PR rep I've been talking to says they haven't seen anything like that internally and that it hence may be a bad chip. I'm using the review 1700X they sent in the meantime. This has had some negative effects (the motherboard has now lost its firmware TPM support, sigh) and the 1700X doesn't appear to be boosting correctly/at all for reasons that I cannot discern. However, the MCE errors have disappeared.


So happens OCed and at stock speeds lol. I knew it wasnt just me, i think its a windows/bios thing still so immature platform.


----------



## JoN7Shepard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So happens OCed and at stock speeds lol. I knew it wasnt just me, i think its a windows/bios thing still so immature platform.


So we don't really know if L0 cache errors in HWINFO are cause for concern or not?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoN7Shepard*
> 
> So we don't really know if L0 cache errors in HWINFO are cause for concern or not?


Doctorpizza seems to have issues with it at stock speeds so idk what it could be, its definitely concerning though.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoN7Shepard*
> 
> P-States seem irrelevant to this argument because of the current BIOS situation. Since we can't adjust P-State voltage manually (doesn't work). Meaning all states have whatever offset and LLC we have globally right?


I posted about this some what earlier in thread.

What I'm noting is this.

Default Pstate 2 is 1550MHz in AMD CBS. So "out of box" my CPU idles ~1.4GHz, 3.2GHz ACB. I change PState 0 to 3.8GHz, idle is now 1500MHz. I did not change Pstate 2 in both cases. 3.9GHz OC I have 1550MHz idle.

As I OC PState 0 , PState 2 has shifted, the clock in PState 2 is max ceiling for idle, I have tested lowering it but not increasing it.

Now that's out the way, can you see offset mode then is AOK? as the extra offset is also helping Pstate 2?

The idle vcore doesn't seem to raise in the same way as load, slightly lower level.

Stock idle 0.528V - 0.643V
3.7GHz OC (+18.75mV) 0.541 to 0.664V
3.8GHz OC (+106.25mV) 0.621 to 0.747V
3.9GHz OC (+193.75mV) forgot to note








3.9GHz OC (+193.75mV+LLC LVL3) 0.697 to 0.783V

Then I lowered Pstate 2 VID, yes lowering it doesn't make the system go bonkers. By change it from 875mV to 575mV I got back to stock levels of idle on the 3.9GHz profile. Again posted earlier in the thread. I asked some members to collaborate my testing with their system and use DMM, had no results back yet







.

I think I will do a section in the OP of my thread with all info







.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Not sure I'll have time tonight, how long does 1 pass take?
> 
> Is it a set test or do I encode an actual file with handbrake?
> 
> Yeah, I was on lvl3, had 1.3685 set I think, was fine, just trying auto now. Huge jump needed!


In my thread OP is custom x264/x265 by JackCY in Stability Testing section.

This creates a log, asks you questions on what you want x264, handbrake, etc.

I just do:

i) log name
ii) x264
iii) [auto] threads
iv) number of loops
v) priority normal

and it goes does it's stuff.

10 loops is ~1hr on my rig.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoN7Shepard*
> 
> So we don't really know if L0 cache errors in HWINFO are cause for concern or not?


They're not just in HWiNFO tho, they appear in event viewer too.

Or is HWiNFO putting them there?

I'm not happy if so, I've just spent 2 3 hours raising the vcore 1 bit at a time to get rid of them haha


----------



## kenshinzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> Got the changes made... "screen shots" below... _(if this UEFI BIOS does have a way to take screen shots built into it... I couldn't find it)_
> 
> Didn't think I would ever say this... but now since I removed the RX 480 and its drivers when I switched to this nvidia, I now have no way to "trigger" a crash.... now I just have to make changes, then see if it crashes again or now. Like this last time it didn't crash for 25 hours, then it crashed 3 times in 20 minuets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to add that I made the changes, then saved and restarted, then re-entered BIOS and took theses "screen shots".


I am trying to work this out since on multiple times you state the following

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> *Hey all,*
> Got another issue. Running Ryzen 1700x @ 1.35v with a H115i Corsair AIO.
> Of course this is sitting in a ROG Crosshair VI, with the 902 bios from this thread.
> 
> Got everything setting at stock speeds, not doing any overclocking yet.
> 
> Anyone else having either of these issues?
> *~Thanks*


But your screenshots SHOW that you are overclocking the CPU to 3.6 or 3.7
how about you reset the CMOS and set everything back to stock including the CPU core Ratio WHICH IS OVERCLOCKING YOUR CPU


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenshinzero*
> 
> I am trying to work this out since on multiple times you state the following
> But your screenshots SHOW that you are overclocking the CPU to 3.6 or 3.7
> how about you reset the CMOS and set everything back to stock including the CPU core Ratio WHICH IS OVERCLOCKING YOUR CPU


He's trying fixed voltages and multi's per my request.


----------



## Mercurious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> **sigh**


Ouch.


----------



## SpecChum

OK, so it would seem as long as I'm getting 1.373v at load I'm good, no errors, even WHEA ones.

Is there a way to get that at load but not at idle?

It idles at 1.44v


----------



## Driv3l

Managed to get my 2 x 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX sticks to run at 2933Mhz. Model is CMK32GX4M2B3200C16

For anyone with the same memory:

SOC @ 1.2v
Memory @ 1.35v (same for DDR4 boot voltage)
Timings @ 18-18-18-36

Everything else is at stock (including CPU, which is an 1800x). Increased memory speed also provided a minor bump to my 512GB Samsung 960 NVMe2 speeds...


----------



## noko59

3.8ghz, Pstate FID 98, VID 20 and DID 8. Core voltage 1.38v while stress testing as indicated in Aida64. Aida64 Beta is consistent with bios voltage, how accurate that is I do not know. Followed The Stilt advice on not using LLC, sounds like a better way to go on this platform.

Put ram at 2933 from 3200. Played Rise of Tomb Raider while Aida stress testing, also did some other things like rendering with cinebench etc. it survived 6 hours without issue. Had to shutdown to go to work. Seeing some light here.

I will raise ram speed back up to see if I can maintain stability.

I can adjust voltage in Pstate 0 if it is lower and get the expected clock speed, higher voltages than what the cpu is set at takes the cpu down to less than 3ghz. I think this has been mentioned a number of times before. Anyways I can go lower but not higher with Pstate 0 voltage adjustment.

Once I am fully convinced that is a stable configuration and DDR 4 3200 is stable then I will start going up. Stability is king in the end. 3.8ghz on all cores when needed is a good boost.

Due to where the voltage measuring pins are at, I could not reach them, for me they are only inches from the floor due my motherboard is rotated 90 degrees making those measuring point location worthless. I will have to move desks around and sit my computer on the side so I can take some readings. Instead of flat surfaces for taking readings, a socket type configuration where you can stick your probe into would have made more sense plus able to plug in a remote sense point or outside the case location to measure voltages would be more useful. Just a little feedback - I do like that feature very much regardless of my issues in using it.

I enabled HPET in Windows 10, not sure of any benefit or problems that will have. Since RyZen master and CPUz seems to need it, might as well. Not sure if the platform actually needs or recommend HPET to be turned on in Win 10.


----------



## kenshinzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> He's trying fixed voltages and multi's per my request.


but if he is having stability issues with stock clocks eg 3.4Ghz why would you overclock the cpu and up the voltage to fix a stock stability issue.

19 hours ago he was running at 36.5 multi with a 1.15 VDDSOC and auto voltages for cpu.
Now he is running at a 37 multi with a 0.95 VDDSOC and a 1.35 core voltage.

Explain to me the reasoning behind overclocking the CPU to fix a stability issue.

If anything wouldn't you have him force a 34 multi and up the voltages to fix his stock system stability issues.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driv3l*
> 
> Managed to get my 2 x 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX sticks to run at 2933Mhz. Model is CMK32GX4M2B3200C16
> 
> For anyone with the same memory:
> 
> SOC @ 1.2v
> Memory @ 1.35v (same for DDR4 boot voltage)
> Timings @ 18-18-18-36
> 
> Everything else is at stock (including CPU, which is an 1800x). Increased memory speed also provided a minor bump to my 512GB Samsung 960 NVMe2 speeds...


Try it with lower SOC, i can do that with my 2x8 at 1.00v on my lpx 3200mhz, i know the 16gb sticks are different but give it a shot if u havent already. 1.2v is pretty up there to get ram speeds.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenshinzero*
> 
> but if he is having stability issues with stock clocks eg 3.4Ghz why would you overclock the cpu and up the voltage to fix a stock stability issue.
> 
> 19 hours ago he was running at 36.5 multi with a 1.15 VDDSOC and auto voltages for cpu.
> Now he is running at a 37 multi with a 0.95 VDDSOC and a 1.35 core voltage.
> 
> Explain to me the reasoning behind overclocking the CPU to fix a stability issue.
> 
> If anything wouldn't you have him force a 34 multi and up the voltages to fix his stock system stability issues.


Because his initial reporting was windows crashes at idle, which *may* have to do with autovoltages dropping too low during low usage scenarios. It's shaping up to look like it's a GPU issue though.


----------



## Driv3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Try it with lower SOC, i can do that with my 2x8 at 1.00v on my lpx 3200mhz, i know the 16gb sticks are different but give it a shot if u havent already. 1.2v is pretty up there to get ram speeds.


Thanks for the advice! I dropped the SOC voltage down to 1.0v, and so far so good. Seems to boot up just fine. Will run some tests to make sure everything is stable.

On a slightly different note... has anyone been able to run Memtest86? Whenever I try running it, it gets to the "Getting information about memory controller" and then eventually just reboots.

I am currently just using Prime95 for stability testing.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> So, the source of my shut down problem has ended up being AI Suite. Once I was finally able to diagnostic boot and shut down the AI Suite service all seems to be well with restart and shut down. However, now I can't get AI Suite to uninstall and I keep getting these error messages on start up, and when I try to uninstall AI Suite. Ideas?


Uff -> Manual uninstall or for the future get some Uninstall software









Or first try to reinstall, then uninstall


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driv3l*
> 
> Thanks for the advice! I dropped the SOC voltage down to 1.0v, and so far so good. Seems to boot up just fine. Will run some tests to make sure everything is stable.
> 
> On a slightly different note... has anyone been able to run Memtest86? Whenever I try running it, it gets to the "Getting information about memory controller" and then eventually just reboots.
> 
> I am currently just using Prime95 for stability testing.


Yea seems like dram to 1.45 instead of 1.35 helps more then soc voltage. Again has to do with each memory controller from each cpu.


----------



## f1LL

Hey all,

just wanted to tell you all about a weird crash I experienced today. While running Prime95 Blend for about 20mins, suddenly ALL fans connected to the motherboard stopped.







In Hwinfo I could witness about 2 ticks (0.5Hz update rate) of Temps rising before the system crashed.

The settings I used (as far as I can remember):
SenseMi Skew disabled,
Q-fan for CPU fan set to manual (left lower and higher settings untouched, only mid setting changed to 70% at 50°C),
D.O.C.P. standard ([email protected] - CL14 - 1.35V),
SOC manual ~0.98V,
Core Ratio to 39,
Vcore offset to +0.2V (resulting in [email protected])
Everything else on auto.....I think.

Kinda shocked me a little when it happened. All other crashes with Prime95 that I had before occurred while I left the PC unattended, so no idea if it happened multiple times. I immediately changed the Q-fan control back to auto after that and since then the fans kept spinning. I really don't feel like trying the manual settings again though









Is anyone using manual fan settings and driving smoothly with it? I'm curious now how this was triggered.

EDIT: forgot to mention I'm on BIOS 1001


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> Got the changes made... "screen shots" below... _(if this UEFI BIOS does have a way to take screen shots built into it... I couldn't find it)_


BIOS screenshot button is F12. Must have USB stick in already. When you press F12 it will prompt which USB stick to save it to.


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glazos*
> 
> As stated before post you settings so we can see and help accordingly


Sure here are my settings for the x40 OC (using the multiplier).




Like I said nothing fancy. When I switch to p-state OC, I just change core ratio to "Auto" and set p-state0 to custom (A0 8 20). Everything else stays the same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> Fellas could use some help/clarification on OC'ing via p-state (A0-8-20) vs. muli (x40), as I'm having some difficulty getting the former stable.
> 
> I've switched back and forth b/w the two approaches a couple times now (clearing CMOS b/w each transition), and I've found a couple things I just can't explain. FYI, the only things I change in BIOS to use p-state OC are to switch multi from "40" to "auto" and key in A0-8-20 for p-state 0 (per Elmor's guidelines). Everything else (including vcore offset) stays exactly the same. Here's my last post if anyone has any insight on some of the strange behavior b/w the two types of OC...
> 
> 1) Temp readings on CPU Tctl are consistently 10-15C *lower* using p-states. Makes sense at idle (since CPU downclocks), but why on earth would this be true under load as well??? As a result of this quirk, x40 OC gives tctl temp that is ALWAYS higher than Mobo CPU (by 10C or so), but when I switch to p-state OC, the opposite is true. False temp reading? Or is there a logical explanation for this?
> 
> 2) I'm finding it VERY difficult to lock down a Prime95 stable vcore using p-state OC. With x40 multi, I give vcore +.05 offset (LLC=0) and it's nigh unbreakable (12 hours new P95, IBT at max stress, 4 hours Realbench, etc.). Exact same settings on p-state and she passes everything except Prime. Subsequent voltage changes, tinkering with LLC, etc. do nothing to change this. Simply cannot get more than 2-3 hours of P95 blend without a code 8 crash using p-state OC.
> 
> I don't know enough about p-states to explain this behavior, so I was hoping some of you might have some insight. EDIT


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> BIOS screenshot button is F12. Must have USB stick in already. When you press F12 it will prompt which USB stick to save it to.


Thank You, that's good to know


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driv3l*
> 
> Thanks for the advice! I dropped the SOC voltage down to 1.0v, and so far so good. Seems to boot up just fine. Will run some tests to make sure everything is stable.
> 
> On a slightly different note... has anyone been able to run Memtest86? Whenever I try running it, it gets to the "Getting information about memory controller" and then eventually just reboots.
> 
> I am currently just using Prime95 for stability testing.


You should be fine at the lower SOC. I have the same RAM and have been at 3200 for a week with just 1.35 DRAM voltage and .05 offset on SOC. Very stable. No problems with Memtest so can't help you there.

P95 (make sure you have the latest version made specifically for Zen) is great, but also consider Realbench, x264, and (my personal favorite) IBT at very high or max settings. IBT will tax your system hard, and I often find it reveals an unstable OC much quicker than Prime. Just my .02


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> Thank You, that's good to know


and make sure thumbdrive is FAT32 FS, otherwise BIOS can't save to it...


----------



## omgcookies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> Sure here are my settings for the x40 OC (using the multiplier).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said nothing fancy. When I switch to p-state OC, I just change core ratio to "Auto" and set p-state0 to custom (A0 8 20). Everything else stays the same.


I found my system was stable when manually setting ram speed and timings vs DOCP. Also be sure you are clearing cmos before changing from ratio OC to pstate.

So here's my steps if I'm doing big change:

Clear CMOS
Advanced Tab - Set Pstate
Extreme Tweaker Tab - Memory Frequency 3200
DRAM Timing Control - Set desired timings
Core Voltage - Offset - desired offset
CPU SOC Voltage - Offset - desired offset
DRAM Voltage - set to rated
Leave everything else stock unless you want LLC3 but it seems better to just raise voltage so droop doesn't crash to avoid llc spikes after all the recent discussion.


----------



## Dr Woot

@warreng5995Should be good. Im using a Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo and it does well.


----------



## Driv3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> You should be fine at the lower SOC. I have the same RAM and have been at 3200 for a week with just 1.35 DRAM voltage and .05 offset on SOC. Very stable. No problems with Memtest so can't help you there.
> 
> P95 (make sure you have the latest version made specifically for Zen) is great, but also consider Realbench, x264, and (my personal favorite) IBT at very high or max settings. IBT will tax your system hard, and I often find it reveals an unstable OC much quicker than Prime. Just my .02


Thanks for the pointers! What timings are you running your ram @ 3200 mhz? I'll give it a try and see how mine fairs.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> Sure here are my settings for the x40 OC (using the multiplier).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said nothing fancy. When I switch to p-state OC, I just change core ratio to "Auto" and set p-state0 to custom (A0 8 20). Everything else stays the same.


So you found that OC via Pstate harder to maintain stability? I will have to try the straight clock speed method but do believe you got one of the golden cpu which is cool.

Which to me sounds right since the cpu is changing freq and voltage. When in OC mode the motherboard is controlling the voltage changes.. Once I have everything locked down more on capability of my cpu and I will then start testing out other stuff to see if it makes a difference. As in VRM switching frequency, since RyZen when not in OC mode internally controls the voltage/freq states at a very rapid pace - in OC mode the voltage changes come from the motherboard, maybe it is better to have faster voltage response times from the VRM as well. So much to try and experiment with.


----------



## LBManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shalafi*
> 
> Yeah, mounted it the same way (there's no other way, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Everything was mostly warm to the touch, except for the backplate and heatsink fins of the Wraith that are closest to the CPU - running your finger along the heatsink fins from the fan to the CPU was like "warm, warm, warm, HOT!!".
> Also, look at this:
> 
> The mounting points are directly connected to the heatspreader, along with the metal screws and metal backplate, I can see a lot of the heat being transferred directly into the backplate ..


Just had another look at my BIOS to see if I understood anything I've read here and nope... blank, so just left it alone - its getting hugely complicated the ways in which people are changing settings to achieve stability with insane testing. Would be nice to see a really basic guide to sticking a 1700 up to a stable overclock without pushing it too hard (I read somewhere that 3.7ghz should be achieveable on most chips and I'd be happy with that) - would appreciate if anyone can post the minimal things to change to do that?

@shalafi -
On the temperature thing (reason I quoted you again) I havent poked around inside case much but looking at the monitor tab I found the higher temp which appears in HWinfo as 'Temperature 3/4/5/6' seems to be the PCH temperature which google tells me is the chipset temp and that it is normal for it to run higher than processor especially when idle. The most I have seen it go up to is 75 degrees which is also meant to be safe (85 is high and 95 is critical). At least the PCH temp links to the 'unknown' temps in HWinfo.


----------



## stevester118

What is currently the best chipset driver to download for this board and the R7 1800x? These are the links I've found for chipset drivers and I'm not sure which is the best to get.

https://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/am4-chipset-driver.aspx

https://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevester118*
> 
> What is currently the best chipset driver to download for this board and the R7 1800x? These are the links I've found for chipset drivers and I'm not sure which is the best to get.
> 
> https://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/am4-chipset-driver.aspx
> 
> https://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


I think elmor has a link to the chipset drivers on page 1...


----------



## stevester118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> I think elmor has a link to the chipset drivers on page 1...


Whoops forgot to mention I'm using bios version 0902. And another question is should I use the AMD drivers or ASUS drivers in the future? I'm not sure if ASUS always updates their chipset drivers as often as AMD will. I used to have a Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 and they don't even have chipset drivers on their downloads page: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_990FX_R20/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevester118*
> 
> Whoops forgot to mention I'm using bios version 0902. And another question is should I use the AMD drivers or ASUS drivers in the future? I'm not sure if ASUS always updates their chipset drivers as often as AMD will. I used to have a Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 and they don't even have chipset drivers on their downloads page: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_990FX_R20/HelpDesk_Download/


I personally went with the AMD ones and havent had any issues. Pretty sure the Asus ones are straight from AMD as well but i usually go straight to the source, Chipset/gpu/lan i usually get from the manufacturer, audio drivers i get from Asus.

Btw does anyone else use headphones and speakers plugged in at the same time, one in the rear and headphones at the front? I seem to have an issue with the front audio ports not working after a shut down. Seems like i need to go into the realteak option and switch playback devices option back and forth and then audio will actually come thru the headphones.


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevester118*
> 
> Whoops forgot to mention I'm using bios version 0902. And another question is should I use the AMD drivers or ASUS drivers in the future? I'm not sure if ASUS always updates their chipset drivers as often as AMD will. I used to have a Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 and they don't even have chipset drivers on their downloads page: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_990FX_R20/HelpDesk_Download/


Scratch that now I'm not seeing it (thought it was on page 1 of one of these long threads but I may have been mistaken). In any event, the AMD version is much smaller and likely has everything you'll need, but other folks may want to chime in.

BIOS 0902 is solid but many around here have switched to 1001/2 (betas), as they seem to do better with faster RAM speeds (myself included).


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoN7Shepard*
> 
> I'd really like to hear from Elmor or Raja on this.
> 
> Wouldn't LLC help slow electrical degradation by keeping the AVERAGE voltage lower? (As long as your spikes aren't anything too crazy, like 1.5v+)
> 
> Seems like the ocassional spike would be preferred to constant, but I'm not a CPU engineer.


The dangerous part is high voltage with high current. High voltage at low load is ok, to a certain point of course. Some load-line is recommended for prolonged use, there's a reason it's part of the official specification from CPU manufacturers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @mumak @elmor @[email protected]
> 
> So I thought I'd wrap up my [email protected] run of 4hrs, this in the context of folding is a weany little run.
> 
> *Under load*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Idle after [email protected] paused*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So I reboot and all is well.*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO I've had CPU sensor stuck 31C = fans don't ramp when CPU under load, 56C = constant RPM and now 68C.
> *
> DEBUG file*
> 
> DBG_68C.zip 127k .zip file
> 
> *
> HWiNFO log*
> 
> fh.zip 558k .zip file
> 
> 
> I'm open to suggestions on which monitoring tool to use next for my overnight run.


My best guess is your SIO is having issues. Can you try removing standby power and the battery, and see if you still have this problem after that?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> You said Qcodes have changed from manual. Could you or one of your team Post a new list of Code's
> 
> I know you got more important things to deal with, Im just asking if u got then in spread sheet then it would be no biggy


There's a list at the end of the XOC guide in OP.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Some quick results here:
> 
> - The CH6 CPU temperature sensor seems a bit sluggish compared to the Tctl sensor. Running that Prime95 test at over 1.4v made tCTL jump over 90
> °C right away, while CH6 CPU temp stayed around 60°C for several seconds.
> 
> - AMD Ryzen Master reports a slightly different Vcore than HWinfo and CpuZ, which one is correct?
> 
> - AI Suite 3 reports a slightly different BCLK and CPU clock compared to HWinfo and CpuZ, which one is correct?
> 
> - Fancontrols are still not working properly, specifically the calibration and resulting minimum speeds.


- Since the C6H CPU value is influenced by the on-board diode, it's natural that it's slower compared to on-die reading.

- Ryzen Master can't read any of the on-board sensors, so it's not correct regarding actual voltage.

- Regarding frequency measurement I'd trust HWInfo/CPU-Z more.

- Do you have anything I can replicate to make a bug report regarding the fan controls?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Here's a few, I cannot say if these are in the correct order, none of these stay on for more than 2 secs.
> 13, 15, 65, 67, 3F, 26, 40, 54, 55, 19, 27. Ad comes before it posts.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Any idea why I get F9 followed by an 8 and a restart when I try 3200?
> 
> It does this 5 times I think, then boots fine with default memory speeds of 2133.
> 
> Edit: 2933 boots and operates fine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> Are we looking at a new beta with the new AGESA?


Yes, when it's ready. Hopefully next week. There best news is that there are some performance improvements. Additionally there are some minor changes for DRAM, but I don't have high hopes for much improved DRAM compability.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macxell*
> 
> Hello guys, i'm new on this forum, i read allot about this motherboard and now i have a problem
> I buy Ryzen 1700x, CH6, and gskill f4-3200c14d-16gvk,
> I have to say that all is on auto, no memmory timming/cpu oc, nothing.
> Ok, i updated the bios to 1001(just in case) and i have a strange problem
> In bios is showing me the capacity of memory that is 8gb, but if i go to asus spd information i can see that in Dimm_a1 and dimm_b1 is populated with gskill 8192.
> Ok the other problem i have is i can not install windows, freshly prepared usb drive with media creation tool, its stuck exactly on the windows / rog(on uefi mode). So any advice is welcome.
> Thank you.


The IMC will drop one stick if it's unable to train. SPD can still be read and the stick will show up, you just can't use it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Also another issue which occured since I'm using 0902 BIOS, that sometimes after a reboot the bios "forgets" my windows drive and this causes a bootloop cause the bios can't find the proper SSD. (Samsung 850 Pro 256 GB witch flawless EXM03B6Q firmware). It just lists my remaining drives two sshds and one ssd also samsung 850 pro 512 gb.


Will try to find an 850 Pro here to try. Sorry but this HDD detection issue is difficult to debug as it's random and only seem to affect some users. Additionally it doesn't seem to be isolated to this platform. Maybe not even only our boards?


----------



## bashru

Dunno was it already posted before or not, but
lets look at *huge* L3 bandwith and latency boost with 2933 memory compared to 2666
16gb LPX sticks


----------



## finalheaven

@elmor

Will Asus be fixing the P-State 0 VID issue, where if you change the VID to higher than default, P-State CPU speeds don't work properly? I ask because using offset appears to increase voltages for all P-States.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bashru*
> 
> Dunno was it already posted before or not, but
> lets look at *huge* L3 bandwith and latency boost with 2933 memory compared to 2666
> 16gb LPX sticks


Try it between 2166 and 2933 and see how much it will be then. Seems some people are stuck at 2166 and 2400.


----------



## TheK

@elmor

do you think 1.5v for dram is susteinable as daily?


----------



## CwStrife

Asus AI Suite popped up with a BIOS update? I hit cancel although it wouldn't give me more information. I hit cancel because I didn't know if it would try some kind of auto flash once I hit the download button. In any case, any idea what this BIOS update could be? Anyone else seen it?

I'm running 0038 right now....


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> The dangerous part is high voltage with high current. High voltage at low load is ok, to a certain point of course. Some load-line is recommended for prolonged use, there's a reason it's part of the official specification from CPU manufacturers.


Is the load line specification from the CPU manufactures for preventing overshoot of Vcore with varying load?


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheK*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> do you think 1.5v for dram is susteinable as daily?


The guide (p1) says to keep it <1.4


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> This is high value information I'd really like to understand better. Sorry, but what are those percentages and how do they apply to the core voltage, exactly? Google has failed me in this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my case, I have a base of 1.3375V (offset -0.0125V) on a 1800X running at 4ghz via p states with LLC 3. My C6H has all 12 phases connected. Using the latest HWiNFO, looking at the VDDCR column, I observe the following.
> 
> LLC 3:
> 
> Maximum reported voltage: 1.344V
> Median while stressing 1 core: 1.344V
> Median while stressing all cores: 1.312V
> Auto:
> 
> Maximum reported voltage: 1.344V
> Median while stressing 1 core: 1.331V
> Median while stressing all cores: 1.269V
> So unless I'm missing something, LLC 3 does seem to significantly help me maintain stability. Would love if you could help me understand your comment better


The voltage drop you seen under load is directly proportional to the resistance and the current.

Vdroop = Rll * Idd.

Meaning if your load (CPU) is drawing 100 amps of current and the Rll resistance is 1.425mOhm (AM4 specification), you *should* see a voltage drop of 142.5mV (0.001425 * 100).

When the Rll is (virtually) lowered through the LLC adjustment, the vdroop will reduce as well. So if you select "Level 2" (-50%) option in the bios, your voltage droop should be 71.25mV lower than before, at the same amount of current drawn.

The issue is that for the output voltage to behave as expected, the base point (1.425mOhm) must be accurate as well. Since the C6H obviously doesn't have a droop of 142.5mV @ 100A load current, the actual Rll is lower than the specified 1.425mOhm. If the actual output voltage is +10-20mV above the actual set point at 100A load current, with the LLC set to "Auto" (1.425mOhm): 57mV overshoot at "Level 1" setting, 71.25mV overshoot at "Level 2" setting, 106.875mV overshoot at "Level 3" setting, etc.


----------



## ShiftyJ

Currently at 4ghz stable with manual 1.4375v, but CPU-Z shows my voltage jumping up to 1.46v. Is this just being displayed incorrectly or is something wrong with manual vCore?


----------



## braincracking

Hi All,

Joining this thread because just bought a ch6 and 1700.
I think I goofed up however with the memory kit: G.Skill TridentZ RGB F4-3200C16D-16GTZR 2x8GB 3200 DDR4 RAM. Is there any chance this will work or should I try to resell it and go with something else(cannot return)? Any advice will be appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driv3l*
> 
> Thanks for the pointers! What timings are you running your ram @ 3200 mhz? I'll give it a try and see how mine fairs.


Stock timing for the modules: 16-18-18-18-36

You can tighten 'em up a bit if you are willing to run slower, but I've gotten great benchmark scores and good stability using the above...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> So you found that OC via Pstate harder to maintain stability? I will have to try the straight clock speed method but do believe you got one of the golden cpu which is cool.


Hold the phone on that, Noko. I may be walking that claim back. After further testing, I'm now cautiously optimistic about the long term feasibility of a p-state OC. The first time I tried it I wound up tinkering with vcore and various LLC levels in an effort to get it stable, and though I was almost certain that I tried running it with identical settings as those used in my x40 OC, now I'm having second thoughts.

After another 12 hours stressing my straight OC to (re)confirm stability, I switched to p-state OC once again (being sure to leave EVERYTHING else unchanged), and I've now run 20 loops of linpack (IBT) at "very high," an hour of RealBench, 32M hyper-PI, and 6 hours of P95 blend (and counting). Aside from some (probably harmless) WHEA errors (the same cache hierarchy errors that folks are seeing) in RB, everything looks rock solid. If it holds up, I think I'll actually stick with the p-state OC after all, since it _appears_ to run a fair bit cooler (tctl 10-15C lower)--though I'd still love to hear from folks _why_ this might be the case.


----------



## LBManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Is the load line specification from the CPU manufactures for preventing overshoot of Vcore with varying load?


I just reinstalled AI suite and got a popup too but it was for chipset update rather than bios.

Somehow managed to get fan xpert to work correctly now, it turns off case fans when idle now.

Did a bit more testing, havent overclocked anything, Ryzen 1700 running at 3.2ghz. Memory is Crosshair 3200mhz (Hynix I believe) running at rated speed and clocks. While stress testing there is no noticeable heat coming from the case that would suggest anything other than the reported VRM/Chipset temps.

@elmor Have a look at these pictures and tell me if this is right as I can't get my head around how all this is working so well without any issues. Stock wraith cooler barely needing to run and case fans may as well be off according to the temps. Stress test is still running as I post this.

Only other question I have is if it is normal for the q-code 24 to always be showing. Since first booting it goes to 24 when pc is running. Havent had any crashes or problems.


----------



## Driv3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> Stock timing for the modules: 16-18-18-18-36
> 
> You can tighten 'em up a bit if you are willing to run slower, but I've gotten great benchmark scores and good stability using the above...


I don't think we are running the same memory... I checked out the survey results that Elmor posted on the first page, and it looks like you're running the 2 x 8GB set (16GB total). I am running the 2 x 16GB sticks (32GB total). Can you confirm which set you're running?

I did try running them at 3200Mhz... but it ran into issues and then automatically downclocked them to 2133Mhz. I switch back to 2933Mhz for now which so far seem to be ok.


----------



## The Stilt

If you got issues with G.Skill memory, specify the 5th - 8th characters of the SN of your modules.


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Woot*
> 
> @warreng5995Should be good. Im using a Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo and it does well.


Ok, thanks for the reply


----------



## Atingleee

Hi peeps

I'm not an awesome overclocker or anything but I have been paying attention to this forum a lot. Just wanted to make a comment... It seems some people are having issues with RAM times etc, I find this really strange as a couple of days ago I was able to boot into windows with no problems with 4.1ghz and 3200mhz ram speeds just by changing BCLK frequency and cpu core ratio admittedly with a pretty high resulting voltage.

Cant remember the exact numbers I put in but as far as I understand most others aren't even booting. I'm also running the F4-3200C16D-16GTZR trident z rgb ram which from my understanding shouldn't be allowing this so not too sure what's up with that. I didnt run any stability tests was just seeing if it'd boot and was surprised when it did. Currently back at stock speeds for the time being. Also @braincracking, hopefully this can give you some peace of mind... Granted others seem to be having issues.

Can anyone shed some light on the matter?


----------



## seanp2k

Just got my board from Newegg, running 32GB using 2xF4-3200C14D-16GTZ kits (4x8GB DIMMs), board came with BIOS 0902, selected D.O.C.P. 4 using 120BCLK and it's stable at 3200mhz on the memory. I did have to change DRAM Boot to 1.35 to get it to boot reliably, otherwise I'd get stops at 0d or just "8" a few times, boot loops, and have to clear CMOS (luckily I saved the OC settings to a profile once I found some that worked).

140BCLK is otherwise stable but I can't get the RAM to clock as high that way. I tried upping BCLK with the D.O.C.P. 4 profile and anything over 120 won't POST (leads to "overclock failed!" message). Pretty happy now though, and I turned down the multi after validating this to get it more stable for gaming, since Overwatch was a bit crashy: http://valid.x86.fr/mt3pjd


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevester118*
> 
> What is currently the best chipset driver to download for this board and the R7 1800x? These are the links I've found for chipset drivers and I'm not sure which is the best to get.
> 
> https://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064


I would use the link in quote.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> My best guess is your SIO is having issues. Can you try removing standby power and the battery, and see if you still have this problem after that?


Thank you, I appreciate the answer, +rep. How long should I do this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The voltage drop you seen under load is directly proportional to the resistance and the current.
> 
> Vdroop = Rll * Idd.
> 
> Meaning if your load (CPU) is drawing 100 amps of current and the Rll resistance is 1.425mOhm (AM4 specification), you *should* see a voltage drop of 142.5mV (0.001425 * 100).
> 
> When the Rll is (virtually) lowered through the LLC adjustment, the vdroop will reduce as well. So if you select "Level 2" (-50%) option in the bios, your voltage droop should be 71.25mV lower than before, at the same amount of current drawn.
> 
> The issue is that for the output voltage to behave as expected, the base point (1.425mOhm) must be accurate as well. Since the C6H obviously doesn't have a droop of 142.5mV @ 100A load current, the actual Rll is lower than the specified 1.425mOhm. If the actual output voltage is +10-20mV above the actual set point at 100A load current, with the LLC set to "Auto" (1.425mOhm): 57mV overshoot at "Level 1" setting, 71.25mV overshoot at "Level 2" setting, 106.875mV overshoot at "Level 3" setting, etc.


Well went to LLC [Auto] instead of [LVL1] and the 3.8GHz OC is still stable







.



Spoiler: My settings



i) measure voltages for SB, 1.8V PLL, VDDP, DRAM, NB SOC on DMM when CPU at stock, loaded with x264.

ii) fix all measured voltages in UEFI manually to gain same as testing in step i

iii) alter PState 0 for 3800MHz, set CPU voltage offset to +137.5mV so final VCORE measured on DMM was ~1.350V when under load.

iv) Global C-State Control [Enabled] in AMD CBS menu as wanted to make sure if left on "Auto" UEFI "Auto Rules" were not changing it.

v) enable D.O.C.P 3 so mobo setup XMP profile of 2400MHz C14.


----------



## Taliessyn

Hey there. Long time lurker first time poster.

Am getting WHEA-Logger Event 19 errors. Is it something to do with voltage?
Thing is it is only when running games. Screen goes black forcing hard reset.
Prime95 and Aida seem pretty solid - although I do notice that xfr doesn't engage in stress testing. Could it be something to do with this?
Am running completely stock 1800x with Bios 1001 on the crosshair

*Edit*
Upon further research it might be this:
https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/threads/am4-b350-x370-black-screen-crash-thread.18772316/


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driv3l*
> 
> On a slightly different note... has anyone been able to run Memtest86? Whenever I try running it, it gets to the "Getting information about memory controller" and then eventually just reboots.


Memtest cannot deal properly with multi-core support. They disabled it for one user on their forum, but for me it works by just disabling SMT in EFI. That being said, for me it even worked twice with all 16 "cores".


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driv3l*
> 
> On a slightly different note... has anyone been able to run Memtest86? Whenever I try running it, it gets to the "Getting information about memory controller" and then eventually just reboots.
> 
> I am currently just using Prime95 for stability testing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Memtest cannot deal properly with multi-core support. They disabled it for one user on their forum, but for me it works by just disabling SMT in EFI. That being said, for me it even worked twice with all 16 "cores".


If wanting to test memory stability use HCI Memtest Pro as suggested by Elmor earlier in the thread. This can be configured to run one instance per thread.

http://hcidesign.com/memtest/purchase.html


----------



## Dwaindibbly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> If you got issues with G.Skill memory, specify the 5th - 8th characters of the SN of your modules.


I'm having issues with some g skill.
F4-3866C18D-17GTZKW

5th character is A and the 8th is 0

When i put them in it error codes 0d pretty much instantly.

I have some team group 3000 that work perfectly


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwaindibbly*
> 
> I'm having issues with some g skill.
> F4-3866C18D-17GTZKW
> 
> 5th character is A and the 8th is 0
> 
> When i put them in it error codes 0d pretty much instantly.
> 
> I have some team group 3000 that work perfectly


He meant the 5th to the 8th, but we will assume yours is A500 (Samsung)


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwaindibbly*
> 
> I'm having issues with some g skill.
> F4-3866C18D-17GTZKW
> 
> 5th character is A and the 8th is 0
> 
> When i put them in it error codes 0d pretty much instantly.
> 
> I have some team group 3000 that work perfectly


Have you put one at a time in to see if you get error also? maybe ones just bad. never know


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwaindibbly*
> 
> I'm having issues with some g skill.
> F4-3866C18D-17GTZKW
> 
> 5th character is A and the 8th is 0
> 
> When i put them in it error codes 0d pretty much instantly.
> 
> I have some team group 3000 that work perfectly


If you look under the heatspreader, do the modules have ICs on both sides of the PCB?
If they have, then they have Samsung E-die ICs.

Otherwise they are Samsung B-die, which works great.


----------



## Timur Born

My F4-3200C14D-16GVK say A500 and dies are only on one side. Still they do not run @3200-14-14-14-34-(1 or 2 T). Realbench makes them go BSOD. Today I will receive a pair of Flare X and on tuesday I get a pair of TridentZ.


----------



## skullbringer

I found the 0038 bios with 2t ct to be working mucb better with samsung b die ram.

Currently running F4-3866C18D-16GTZR @ 3616MHz 14-14-14-34 1.5V


----------



## Dwaindibbly

Sorry yes A500

They only have ic's on the one side from what i can see.

I've tried both sticks individually in all 4 slots and the result is the same.

I'm running 1001 bios currently but have tried 0038 also, again the same 0d code a few seconds after powering on


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwaindibbly*
> 
> Sorry yes A500
> 
> They only have ic's on the one side from what i can see.
> 
> I've tried both sticks individually in all 4 slots and the result is the same.
> 
> I'm running 1001 bios currently but have tried 0038 also, again the same 0d code a few seconds after powering on


what speed, timings and voltage are you trying to run your kit?


----------



## Dwaindibbly

I don't really get chance to change anything. They don't even post, i have tried to load optimised defaults with the other ram in and manually set the boot voltage at 1.35, then swap the kits over but the result is the same


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> They're not just in HWiNFO tho, they appear in event viewer too.
> Or is HWiNFO putting them there?


NO! Are you kidding?

HWiNFO reads the WHEA errors same as Event Viewer does. Such errors are always serious.
Some CPUs can have errata which causes them to issue MCA (or other errors) to be generated even if no real error has occurred. But such scenario is not very likely to happen.


----------



## Timur Born

Does HCI Memtest Deluxe boot on modern EFI boards? Or can only the Windows version be used?


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwaindibbly*
> 
> I don't really get chance to change anything. They don't even post, i have tried to load optimised defaults with the other ram in and manually set the boot voltage at 1.35, then swap the kits over but the result is the same


Seems odd, with default settings (2133, 15-15-15-15-35, 1.2V) you should be able to post any kit.

Well, you could try a complete cmos clear if you havent already let the board do a complete reinitialization with the gskill kit.

Has this kit worked with other systems? Almost seems like the ram is somehow defective.


----------



## Dwaindibbly

By complete CMOS clear you mean take the battery out?

It's a brand new kit, never been used before


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwaindibbly*
> 
> By complete CMOS clear you mean take the battery out?
> 
> It's a brand new kit, never been used before


I meant the cmos clear button. But if you tried that already or your board does not have one, you can also do it by removing the battery.

To make sure that no settings remain and the board is completely cleared:
- take out the ram
- take out the cmos battery and leave it out for at least 30s
- short the terminals of the battery connectors on the board for at least 2s
- put everything back in and try to boot

If you still cant post, your ram kit is porbably doa.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> NO! Are you kidding?
> 
> HWiNFO reads the WHEA errors same as Event Viewer does. Such errors are always serious.
> Some CPUs can have errata which causes them to issue MCA (or other errors) to be generated even if no real error has occurred. But such scenario is not very likely to happen.


Martin some people are seeing them on stock and auto everything on brand new builds just running realbench, its a bit odd as ive never seen stock factory chips return with WHEA errors.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> - Since the C6H CPU value is influenced by the on-board diode, it's natural that it's slower compared to on-die reading.


What is special about the 54/55°C threshold point then? Because below that the CH6 CPU temp can jump around in big steps (I see 46->55 or 51->60 within half a second), but above that it only increases/decreases in 1°C steps rather slowly. I am currently seeing Tctl burning away at 95°C for over 5 seconds while CH6 climbs at a rate slower than 1°C per second in the mid 70th range.
Quote:


> - Ryzen Master can't read any of the on-board sensors, so it's not correct regarding actual voltage.


Good to know, thanks for the information! So this is out for monitoring.
Quote:


> - Regarding frequency measurement I'd trust HWInfo/CPU-Z more.


So AI Suite is out, too.
Quote:


> - Do you have anything I can replicate to make a bug report regarding the fan controls?


This would be a whole list. Maybe you want me to post it in the Asus ROG forum or as PM instead. There are issues with both EFI Qfan control/setup and AI/FE4. My main grief is with fan calibration not working properly and no manual override being provided. When minimum fan speed is not detected properly (which happens often) I cannot setup a silent profile, so I have to trick the system by using different fans for calibration and then switch back.


----------



## Timur Born

Could someone explain the Save Boot button to me? I thought it was supposed to boot with save (default) settings?! Yesterday I accidentally entered a wrong Vcore offset (-0.25 instead of -0.025) and couldn't boot. The Save Boot button did nothing to remedy the situation, I had to use the Clear CMOS button instead.


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Could someone explain the Save Boot button to me? I thought it was supposed to boot with save (default) settings?! Yesterday I accidentally entered a wrong Vcore offset (-0.25 instead of -0.025) and couldn't boot. The Save Boot button did nothing to remedy the situation, I had to use the Clear CMOS button instead.


Safe Boot you mean red* button ?


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Martin some people are seeing them on stock and auto everything on brand new builds just running realbench, its a bit odd as ive never seen stock factory chips return with WHEA errors.


This definitively should not happen, there should be no WHEA/MCA errors occurring on a stable system.
It indicates the problem is either in the CPU or certain settings which even in default state lead to such errors.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Safe Boot you mean red* button ?


Yep. Isn't that supposed to boot with "save" default values so that I can enter EFI again without having to clear CMOS first?


----------



## Ubardog

Basically yea Defaults set by bios. But nothing that you "save"
Unless you getting F9(→0d)
Then u need to reset 2-3 times coz its ram failure and auto train thingy ma jigary kicks in and reverts ram

As always correct me if im wrong

Edit sorry 90/CF is failed ram

Q-Code Description
8 Equivalent to 00 on other platforms, CPU not operational
4b/FA No DRAM detected/installed
F9(→0d) DRAM Training failed. Note that 0d is also displayed during final POST before boot.
90/CF DRAM recovery, reset to proceed
06 DRAM unstable
3b DRAM unstable, could be because of unsupported DRAM Ratio
0C Displays at runtime when CPU enters "OC Mode"


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Yep. Isn't that supposed to boot with "save" default values so that I can enter EFI again without having to clear CMOS first?


Yes, it loads safe settings for the next boot after it was pressed.

But at high refclocks it sometimes glitches, where you have to press the safe boot button and then also the reset button to load the safe settings.

Also if you keep getting f9 0d and you keep resetting, after the 5th failed memory training attempt, it automatically boots with safe boot settings.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> This definitively should not happen, there should be no WHEA/MCA errors occurring on a stable system.
> It indicates the problem is either in the CPU or certain settings which even in default state lead to such errors.


Indeed. I am one of those who saw it happen
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Basically yea Defaults set by bios. But nothing that you "save"
> Unless you getting F9(→0d)
> Then u need to reset 2-3 times coz its ram failure and auto train thingy ma jigary kicks in and reverts ram
> 
> As always correct me if im wrong


Yea, English isn't my native language so I tend to mix up safe and save from time to time.









In my case I did not overclock RAM, just set the Vcore offset far too low, but trying Safe Boot several times didn't help.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Indeed. I am one of those who saw it happen


I should clarify this, I am one of those who may have seen it happen. I definitively saw a Code 8 happen at default/stock settings, but with all the testing done I am not sure if I saw WHEA in HWinfo/log on that run. I will try to reproduce it once I find time.


----------



## Taliessyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoctorPizza*
> 
> I was seeing Machine Check Errors in the event log reporting a cache hierarchy error for a few days with an 1800X (running at stock speeds). At first the errors were being reported as corrected in hardware (so single bit errors, handled by ECC), but then the machine started blue screening with uncorrectable errors.
> 
> The AMD PR rep I've been talking to says they haven't seen anything like that internally and that it hence may be a bad chip. I'm using the review 1700X they sent in the meantime. This has had some negative effects (the motherboard has now lost its firmware TPM support, sigh) and the 1700X doesn't appear to be boosting correctly/at all for reasons that I cannot discern. However, the MCE errors have disappeared.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Martin some people are seeing them on stock and auto everything on brand new builds just running realbench, its a bit odd as ive never seen stock factory chips return with WHEA errors.


Aaah good. Then its not just me.


----------



## Dwaindibbly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> I meant the cmos clear button. But if you tried that already or your board does not have one, you can also do it by removing the battery.
> 
> To make sure that no settings remain and the board is completely cleared:
> - take out the ram
> - take out the cmos battery and leave it out for at least 30s
> - short the terminals of the battery connectors on the board for at least 2s
> - put everything back in and try to boot
> 
> If you still cant post, your ram kit is porbably doa.


I have used the button and it seemed to work, I'll try the remove battery route tonight.

Silly question but what would be the best way to short the connectors?

Thanks for all your suggestions


----------



## Ubardog

On a Side Note I think This boards should have come with the bios control Buttons with jumpers above, Include a 1m extension lead with buttons ..... So while tweaking we could plug the leads in . Run though Water pump grommet ect.
Then we would not have to take off case, lean down just simple clickers next to Keyboard.
could even have the plugs in IO shield

Take note Ausu and send me a free mobo ^^ lmao

LAZY i know, but it would make a lot of sense and ease my back


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwaindibbly*
> 
> I have used the button and it seemed to work, I'll try the remove battery route tonight.
> 
> Silly question but what would be the best way to short the connectors?
> 
> Thanks for all your suggestions


you can just use a paper clip, a key or anything metal and conductive really. That procedure ist just to drain the remaining current that might still be in some caps.

sure, np


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> This definitively should not happen, there should be no WHEA/MCA errors occurring on a stable system.
> It indicates the problem is either in the CPU or certain settings which even in default state lead to such errors.


Yea its what i thought as well. I didn't try realbench in stock form to see if id get any errors but i am getting 3 WHEA errors after 15mins on realbench. Ive gamed with it for 8hrs straight and havent had a crash or freeze so who knows. Ive upped my vcore offset a bit compared to when i had 7 errors and now im at 3. I could keep upping the voltage but who knows if the errors will even stop.


----------



## gupsterg

My share on what I've seen regarding WHEA errors.

I have only experienced WHEA errors on OC settings.

HWiNFO shows errors same as Event Viewer. The labels in HWiNFO for errors easier to understand to me. I use log feature of HWiNFO and get the data recorded as needed.

I've only had L0 and L3 cache errors, depending on OC / other settings, usually 1 or the other and not both, can be differing "processor id". The errors usually have been max 3 or so over a run of 1hr, if PC unattended ~6hrs.

Now my OC perfected (I hope







), not seen any WHEA errors in over 60hrs use.

Not saying others are not having an issue. Perhaps members need to share errors code so we know what they are?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> My share on what I've seen regarding WHEA errors.
> 
> I have only experienced WHEA errors on OC settings.
> 
> HWiNFO shows errors same as Event Viewer. The labels in HWiNFO for errors easier to understand to me. I use log feature of HWiNFO and get the data recorded as needed.
> 
> I've only had L0 and L3 cache errors, depending on OC / other settings, usually 1 or the other and not both, can be differing "processor id". The errors usually have been max 3 or so over a run of 1hr, if PC unattended ~6hrs.
> 
> Now my OC perfected (I hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), not seen any WHEA errors in over 60hrs use.
> 
> Not saying others are not having an issue. Perhaps members need to share errors so we know what they are?


Its what ive seen on hwinfo as well its been L3 the first go around and L0 the second go around. Event viewer shows them as corrected though so who knows what it really is.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> If you got issues with G.Skill memory, specify the 5th - 8th characters of the SN of your modules.


A500

Is that what you meant?

My issue is I just can't boot, at all, with 3200. 2933 is perfectly fine, however.


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Now my OC perfected (I hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ),


And.... New bios Start again ho ho ho









Next week he said

A little bit on ram but mainly on performance


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Its what ive seen on hwinfo as well its been L3 the first go around and L0 the second go around. Event viewer shows them as corrected though so who knows what it really is.


If you see WHEA errors during runtime, they must be correctable. Uncorrectable ones end up with system reboot/shutdown.
This is something that should AMD / BIOS engineers investigate.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> A500
> 
> Is that what you meant?
> 
> My issue is I just can't boot, at all, with 3200. 2933 is perfectly fine, however.


Leave it alone then, a lot of us have the same issue. Some people with my exact ram can hit 3200 no problem using manual and/or docp. I can't at all and only did once, after a cold boot wouldnt happen. Its fine at 2933.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> NO! Are you kidding?
> 
> HWiNFO reads the WHEA errors same as Event Viewer does. Such errors are always serious.
> Some CPUs can have errata which causes them to issue MCA (or other errors) to be generated even if no real error has occurred. But such scenario is not very likely to happen.


I meant putting them there in a helpful way! lol

I'd just never seen them before so thought it *may* have been a useful HWiNFO feature, not a bad one.


----------



## gupsterg

Up VCORE, that solved for me on my OC.

I also went [Auto] LLC yesterday vs [LVL1] so far been dandy (~19hrs uptime). Still using +137.5mV offset to have ~1.35V under load on VCORE at Pro Belt point.

All other voltages are stock. Seems to me 2400MHz C14 needs nothing more than that or vs 2133MHz C15.

Only issue I'm suffering is the CPU socket sensor get stuck, if low stuck fans don't ramp. If stuck high then fans constant RPM for profile set.

Elmor has highlighted remove battery/power. As SIO chip may be the issue, dunno how long to do that.

If it don't resolve, it's RMA time for me







.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Up VCORE, that solved for me on my OC.
> 
> I also went [Auto] LLC yesterday vs [LVL1] so far been dandy (~19hrs uptime). Still using +137.5mV offset to have ~1.35V under load on VCORE at Pro Belt point.
> 
> All other voltages are stock. Seems to me 2400MHz C14 needs nothing more than that or vs 2133MHz C15.
> 
> Only issue I'm suffering is the CPU socket sensor get stuck, if low stuck fans don't ramp. If stuck high then fans constant RPM for profile set.
> 
> Elmor has highlighted remove battery/power. As SIO chip may be the issue, dunno how long to do that.
> 
> If it don't resolve, it's RMA time for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Had that happen to me last night as well i got stuck on 32°C, but it was fine this morning after a cold boot. I run my water pump at a set speed and my fans on fan controllers so its not an issue for me.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Up VCORE, that solved for me on my OC.
> 
> I also went [Auto] LLC yesterday vs [LVL1] so far been dandy (~19hrs uptime). Still using +137.5mV offset to have ~1.35V under load on VCORE at Pro Belt point.
> 
> All other voltages are stock. Seems to me 2400MHz C14 needs nothing more than that or vs 2133MHz C15.
> 
> Only issue I'm suffering is the CPU socket sensor get stuck, if low stuck fans don't ramp. If stuck high then fans constant RPM for profile set.
> 
> Elmor has highlighted remove battery/power. As SIO chip may be the issue, dunno how long to do that.
> 
> If it don't resolve, it's RMA time for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I spent 3 hours going from LLC lvl3 to auto last night.

Had to put 1.44v into BIOS to end up with same load voltage of 1.373, which seems to be my stable 3.9Ghz voltage.

Trouble is it idles at 1.44v...


----------



## elmor

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheK*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> do you think 1.5v for dram is susteinable as daily?


I wouldn't recommend it in general, but I don't think it would cause big issues. Depends entirely on how durable the ICs are on your memory modules.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> What is special about the 54/55°C threshold point then? Because below that the CH6 CPU temp can jump around in big steps (I see 46->55 or 51->60 within half a second), but above that it only increases/decreases in 1°C steps rather slowly. I am currently seeing Tctl burning away at 95°C for over 5 seconds while CH6 climbs at a rate slower than 1°C per second in the mid 70th range.
> Good to know, thanks for the information! So this is out for monitoring.
> So AI Suite is out, too.
> This would be a whole list. Maybe you want me to post it in the Asus ROG forum or as PM instead. There are issues with both EFI Qfan control/setup and AI/FE4. My main grief is with fan calibration not working properly and no manual override being provided. When minimum fan speed is not detected properly (which happens often) I cannot setup a silent profile, so I have to trick the system by using different fans for calibration and then switch back.


AFAIK the SIO sensor is weighted between the Tctl and the on-board sensor through some algorithm. I'm not sure about the specifics, perhaps @mumak has studied this more closely? It's possible to get the on-board diode value from the EC, hopefully Martin will update it for us


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Leave it alone then, a lot of us have the same issue. Some people with my exact ram can hit 3200 no problem using manual and/or docp. I can't at all and only did once, after a cold boot wouldnt happen. Its fine at 2933.


I still think it's the CPU, not the RAM, personally.

I'm still tempted to send this 1700 back to Amazon and put the 1800x I've not even opened in...


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> It's possible to get the on-board diode value from the EC, hopefully Martin will update it for us


Heh, was just going to say that I'm going to add reporting of CPU socket temperature via ASUS EC








Will post a new build soon


----------



## Timur Born

Hwinfo is a tremendously useful piece of software. Not only for monitoring, but even more so for its thorough listing of system devices that challenges commercial software. Well done and thank you!


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Hwinfo is a tremendously useful piece of software. Not only for monitoring, but even more so for its thorough listing of system devices that challenges commercial software. Well done and thank you!


Well said that man!


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I still think it's the CPU, not the RAM, personally.
> 
> I'm still tempted to send this 1700 back to Amazon and put the 1800x I've not even opened in...


Did you try using bsclk to hit your desired ram speed? I cannot just boot up with 3200MHz as my ram target frequency either manually or using D.O.C.P. I have to use the 2933MHz target and up the bsclk to 109 for an effective 3195MHz on the dram.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> Did you try using bsclk to hit your desired ram speed? I cannot just boot up with 3200MHz as my ram target frequency either manually or using D.O.C.P. I have to use the 2933MHz target and up the bsclk to 109 for an effective 3195MHz on the dram.


Not yet, was thinking of doing this today.

I just hope there's no adverse effect on my Nvme EVO M.2 drive as that'll drop it to PCI-E gen 2


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> Did you try using bsclk to hit your desired ram speed? I cannot just boot up with 3200MHz as my ram target frequency either manually or using D.O.C.P. I have to use the 2933MHz target and up the bsclk to 109 for an effective 3195MHz on the dram.


Changes your clock speed as well though nd change vcore maybe not sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Up VCORE, that solved for me on my OC.
> 
> I also went [Auto] LLC yesterday vs [LVL1] so far been dandy (~19hrs uptime). Still using +137.5mV offset to have ~1.35V under load on VCORE at Pro Belt point.
> 
> All other voltages are stock. Seems to me 2400MHz C14 needs nothing more than that or vs 2133MHz C15.
> 
> Only issue I'm suffering is the CPU socket sensor get stuck, if low stuck fans don't ramp. If stuck high then fans constant RPM for profile set.
> 
> Elmor has highlighted remove battery/power. As SIO chip may be the issue, dunno how long to do that.
> 
> If it don't resolve, it's RMA time for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Mine is stuck again at 31°C but im only using hwinfo to check it so might be connected to that, i doubt both our chips are the issue haha.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Had that happen to me last night as well i got stuck on 32°C, but it was fine this morning after a cold boot. I run my water pump at a set speed and my fans on fan controllers so its not an issue for me.


@elmor here is another experiencing the same as me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I spent 3 hours going from LLC lvl3 to auto last night.
> 
> Had to put 1.44v into BIOS to end up with same load voltage of 1.373, which seems to be my stable 3.9Ghz voltage.
> 
> Trouble is it idles at 1.44v...


Yeah I need 1.465v read on vcore pro belt for 3.9ghz, so staying at 3.8ghz 1.35v.

Even if R7 is cheap vs Intel 8C/16T I wanna keep it for some time







.


----------



## Mumak

OK, here another update: www.hwinfo.com/beta/hw64_547_3119.zip
This adds a new "CPU (socket)" temperature under the ASUS EC sensor.
Hopefully it will provide more reliable values (than the cursed Tctl), even though it's the external CPU temperature.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @elmor here is another experiencing the same as me.
> Yeah I need 1.465v read on vcore pro belt for 3.9ghz, so staying at 3.8ghz 1.35v.
> 
> Even if R7 is cheap vs Intel 8C/16T I wanna keep it for some time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yea im only going after tctl anyways, cpu being stuck is a bit weird but it is what it is. Wondering what the problem is. Don't think its done it before this version of hwinfo64 btw either.


----------



## SpecChum

Saying that, is 2933 vs 3200 really that big a deal?

Plus, when this new AGESA BIOS drops it looks liked they're unlocking more multipliers too, that might help.

Maybe some chips have a memory train "hole" around 3200, there's evidence to suggest there's a hole around 3400 on some.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> OK, here another update: www.hwinfo.com/beta/hw64_547_3119.zip
> This adds a new "CPU (socket)" temperature under the ASUS EC sensor.
> Hopefully it will provide more reliable values (than the cursed Tctl), even though it's the external CPU temperature.


Awesome!

+rep


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> OK, here another update: www.hwinfo.com/beta/hw64_547_3119.zip
> This adds a new "CPU (socket)" temperature under the ASUS EC sensor.
> Hopefully it will provide more reliable values (than the cursed Tctl), even though it's the external CPU temperature.


You've just reminded me actually, my ASUS EC readings don't show up, there's just a red cross on all of them.

Have I missed something obvious?

EDIT: Never mind, I'm an idiot - it's disabled by default


----------



## gupsterg

@mumak

Not at home to try new build, will later. So CPU sensor under Asus ITE was what before? As thought that was CPU socket?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> OK, here another update: www.hwinfo.com/beta/hw64_547_3119.zip
> This adds a new "CPU (socket)" temperature under the ASUS EC sensor.
> Hopefully it will provide more reliable values (than the cursed Tctl), even though it's the external CPU temperature.


It seems to mirror the CH6 temp exactly, including the bigger jumps going from below 55C to over 55C and the slow 1C steps up/down for anything above 55C. I will keep an eye on it.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Mumak
> 
> Not at home to try new build, will later. So CPU sensor under Asus ITE was what before? As thought that was CPU socket?


Wont matter, still both stuck at 31C now. Weird.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> It seems to mirror the CH6 temp exactly, including the bigger jumps going from below 55C to over 55C and the slow 1C steps up/down for anything above 55C. I will keep an eye on it.


I'm seeing the same.


----------



## Timur Born

Ouch, I tried to move the EC temp in Hwinfo around and it seriously messed with my layout. Many empty and half-filled cells. I reset the ordering via settings, but now I cannot hide whole groups unless I mark every single item for hiding. I also only get one column filled now regardless of how many I have expanded (tried shrinking and expanding again, but didn't help).


----------



## Timur Born

Ah, the fixed order being disabled caused the expanding/shrinking and hide behavior behavior. I'm just stupid.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Wont matter, still both stuck at 31C now. Weird.


Cheers, for me board need reset from reboot cycle for it to resolve.

I've had stuck 31C, 56C and 68C.

Yeah got a fan controller I can use but then the mesh panel I modded to my case's 5.25" panel/rad for Fury X gonna have to go







.

I rather want a working fix or board goes







.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers, for me board need reset from reboot cycle for it to resolve.
> 
> I've had stuck 31C, 56C and 68C.
> 
> Yeah got a fan controller I can use but then the mesh panel I modded to my case's 5.25" panel/rad for Fury X gonna have to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I rather want a working fix or board goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Would the cmos reset fix it permanently though


----------



## Ubardog

@Mumak

New build CPU socket drop to -1 every so oftern now

Small log if u interested

Prime3119build.CSV 75k .CSV file


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> @Mumak
> 
> New build CPU socket drop to -1 every so oftern now
> 
> Small log if u interested
> 
> Prime3119build.CSV 75k .CSV file


Mine drops to 0 but still stuck at 31 like cpu temp sensor.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Would the cmos reset fix it permanently though


Did try that before. May try again and reflash UEFI.

Gonna try elmor's suggestion on remove power and battery, dunno how long for.

Ther is no specific time when the stick of CPU sensor occur, could be an hour could be 4hrs+ of use.

tCTL and all others fine. Was getting mobo temp sensor stick as well but seems to have gone away.


----------



## drzoidberg33

So I disabled SenseMI skew and now my temps look more accurate, although they do still seem low but I guess the 1700 doesn't run too hot with a H110i.

The new CPU (socket) sensor drops out every now and then to 0.

Here are a bunch of sensor data during a heavy workload:


----------



## braincracking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> Hi peeps
> 
> I'm not an awesome overclocker or anything but I have been paying attention to this forum a lot. Just wanted to make a comment... It seems some people are having issues with RAM times etc, I find this really strange as a couple of days ago I was able to boot into windows with no problems with 4.1ghz and 3200mhz ram speeds just by changing BCLK frequency and cpu core ratio admittedly with a pretty high resulting voltage.
> 
> Cant remember the exact numbers I put in but as far as I understand most others aren't even booting. I'm also running the F4-3200C16D-16GTZR trident z rgb ram which from my understanding shouldn't be allowing this so not too sure what's up with that. I didnt run any stability tests was just seeing if it'd boot and was surprised when it did. Currently back at stock speeds for the time being. Also @braincracking, hopefully this can give you some peace of mind... Granted others seem to be having issues.
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on the matter?


Thanks for confirming that those dimm's aren't complete lemons. Will let you know how I fare in the coming weeks when I will be putting stuff together.

Cheers!


----------



## elmor

New BIOS 1002

Nothing fancy just a couple of bug fixes like CPU Core Voltage setting can cause previous unsaved value to be loaded, a voltage setting issue with TurboV Core and primary display selection incorrect when plugging in bottom 4x slot.


----------



## Timur Born

Could someone clarify (again?) what the Tctl and CH6 sensor in Hwinfo are showing? Is 95°C Tctl = 95°C or is it 75°C? And why is CH6 always (quite considerably) lower than Tctl at high Vcore OC running full (small FFT) load?

Concerning BIOS 1002, I assume it is a 1T variant, so we need to use 0038 if we still want to test 2T?


----------



## SpecChum

@elmor

What does "Core Performance Boost" actually do, and should I disable it if overclocking?


----------



## drzoidberg33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> New BIOS 1002
> 
> Nothing fancy just a couple of bug fixes like CPU Core Voltage setting can cause previous unsaved value to be loaded, a voltage setting issue with TurboV Core and primary display selection incorrect when plugging in bottom 4x slot.


Thanks, I'll try it out







Any news on the rumoured AGESA update sent out by AMD, is this something that is with you guys yet?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> New BIOS 1002
> 
> Nothing fancy just a couple of bug fixes like CPU Core Voltage setting can cause previous unsaved value to be loaded, a voltage setting issue with TurboV Core and primary display selection incorrect when plugging in bottom 4x slot.


Thanks Elmor, don't forget to add it to the first post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drzoidberg33*
> 
> Thanks, I'll try it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any news on the rumoured AGESA update sent out by AMD, is this something that is with you guys yet?


I do believe he said that would be the next official BIOS revision.


----------



## Zamoldac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Saying that, is 2933 vs 3200 really that big a deal?...


Not really. See below image for my comparison.


----------



## Timur Born

Since this is an overclocking thread it's time to mention some overclocking results from my side:

At my current state of testing my 1800X I hit a wall at 4 GHz. I can get over an hour of stable Prime95 small FFT at 1.375 VCore LLC0 settings, this is also what "Auto" selects. This corresponds to 1.287-1.294V VDDCR or 1.308V CH6 under full P95 load.

To get 4.05 GHz stable for 1 hour full load VCore needs to be at least 1.406V CH6 (any combination of EFI Vcore + LLC that reaches that goal). So a rather big 0.1V voltage increase for a mere 0.5 GHz increase. Unsurprisingly temperatures increase considerably between these two steps.


----------



## Mumak

I was told that the new "CPU (socket)" value under ASUS EC should represent the external (socket) temperature.
While the ITE "CPU" temperature should be mirroring Tctl. But it's quite strange if the socket temperature would become stuck same as the ITE one.
Will request more clarification..
Those occasional drops to 0 and -1 are most probably invalid readouts of the EC, I'll filter them out in the next build.


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> New BIOS 1002
> 
> Nothing fancy just a couple of bug fixes like CPU Core Voltage setting can cause previous unsaved value to be loaded, a voltage setting issue with TurboV Core and primary display selection incorrect when plugging in bottom 4x slot.


I too, would like to know

T1 or T2


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> I was told that the new "CPU (socket)" value under ASUS EC should represent the external (socket) temperature.
> While the ITE "CPU" temperature seemed to mirror Tctl. But it's quite strange if the socket temperature would become stuck same as the ITE one.
> Will request more clarification..
> Those occasional drops to 0 and -1 are most probably invalid readouts of the EC, I'll filter them out in the next build.


Yea for me if the CPU sensor under motherboard is stuck (like it is now at 31°C) under your new temp sensor CPU (socket) its also stuck at 31°C and current value will bounce around between 0°C and 31°C, avg is even showing 25.2°C


----------



## Mumak

Well, that's quite odd. Previously ITE CPU temp was = Tctl. I'm wondering whether ASUS changed something here via BIOS update.


----------



## Ubardog

Collaterals

====================== 1002 Fixes a few bugs in 1001. No improvement in performance or overclocking range.
1001 (DRAM 1T mode) Restore defaults before flashing, or use USB BIOS Flashback.
0038 (DRAM 2T mode) Same as 1001 but DRAM set to 2T mode, better on some systems.
BIOS 0902 First BIOS with fixed "BIOS updating" problems. Superseded by 1001.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Well, that's quite odd. Previously ITE CPU temp was = Tctl. I'm wondering whether ASUS changed something here via BIOS update.


Even before your latest update, in my case tctl was a bit off compared to cpu temp under motherboard. tctl would max at like 50°C (which goes by the -20°C offset as i used to reach 70°C) but motherboard cpu reading would be closer to 53-54°C.

Now the only working one is tctl, so motherboard cpu sensor used to work fine and now its just stuck. I havent actually tried it in the bios to see if its stuck there as well but i will try it in a few mins to see if it goes up and down there. If it does idk what the problem is.


----------



## gupsterg

@mumak

On UEFI 0902 and 1001, on your previous builds of HWiNFO. tCTL, CPU Sensor matched for me. AMD master showed same temps.

Only CPU Sensor stuck. Mobo temp sensor occasionally.

I tried 1001 for 1 instance, as tCTL and CPU Sensor were way out from my expectation of realistic temperature I stopped using it. I tried 7-8 configurations of Sense MI Skew & offset plus T Offset in UEFI, did not get realistic temps.

On 0902 defaults tCTL was ~5C out IMO from realistic temperature. Setting only Sense MI Skew: [Disabled] made it right.

Other than the sticking situation I got







.


----------



## Mumak

OK, now it's clear, got the clarification








The EC "CPU (socket)" value is in fact really mirroring the ITE CPU temperature. So it makes no sense read this twice, I will remove the EC temp from reporting in the next build.
But.. apparently there is a way how to read the true socket temperature







Will try that and post a new build soon...


----------



## bluej511

So for anyone here interested, i will post my results in the owners thread as well. Here is where i did the api overhead test in 3dmark (new feature i believe) i haven't marked it yet but lets take a look. Left side is hp mode and right is balanced.
DX11 seems to make the most difference here. Make what you will of the results, just saw the new test online and giving it a try.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/aot/200519/aot/200511


----------



## SpecChum

OK, apart from the PCI-E dropping down, what the the side effects to watch out for when raising blck?


----------



## Timur Born

PCIe 1.0 devices might get overclocked (not working), if the system even boots with them being present that is?!


----------



## Timur Born

PCIe 1.1 I meant.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Black screen, is that Vcore or something else? Not experienced a freeze, bsod, lock etc. Only blackscreen.

Does SOC voltage increase stability?


----------



## Mumak

OK, so after a few struggles, I hope I have a final clarification of the *CPU Socket temperature*








It's not the new EC value I added today, so I have pulled that build and will remove it from reporting in the next build.
CPU Socket temperature is available using default settings and no need to modify HWiNFO either. It's the *Temperature 3*-6 value of the ITE chip







So simple.. In the next build I'll rename Temperature 3 accordingly, the others seem to mirror it...
Note, that this is valid for the C6H, but I assume some other ASUS boards as well. I have no information from other vendors yet, but it might be very different there depending on particular mainboard design and settings.


----------



## bashru

1002 is 2T bios


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> OK, so after a few struggles, I hope I have a final clarification of the *CPU Socket temperature*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the new EC value I added today, so I have pulled that build and will remove it from reporting in the next build. CPU Socket temperature is available using default settings and no need to modify HWiNFO either. It's the *Temperature 3*-6 value of the ITE chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So simple.. In the next build I'll rename Temperature 3 accordingly, the others seem to mirror it...
> Note, that this is valid for the C6H, but I assume some other ASUS boards as well. I have no information from other vendors yet, but it might be very different there depending on particular mainboard design and settings.


This makes things more confusing. My current temps running Prime95 small FFT are:

CPU (Tctl) = 80°C
CPU (socket) = 76°C
Temp 3-6 = 46°C

What is the real temperature my CPU sweating at, 80C vs 46C is more than just a few degrees off? Does Hwinfo automatically offset that dubious -20°C I keep reading about? If so, on which sensors does it do so?


----------



## Kriant

Passed 3.5h of Prime95 blended test.

Overclock to 4.0ghz
Vcore 1.38125
LLC - LLC3
SOC 1.1
RAM 2666 strap 14-14-14-34-2t
Bios 0038
Vram 1.35
Vboot for ram 1.35

I should add that per latest hwinfo vcore hovers around 1.395-1.417 idle. 1.395ish under load with dips into 1.35ish. The biggest spike I saw was 1.439v <---- that's a bit too much for my tastes.
I need to figure out settings that would net me the same load vcore, but without spikes


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bashru*
> 
> 1002 is 2T bios


nice, thx!









will update to 1002 soon


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> This makes things more confusing. My current temps running Prime95 small FFT are:
> 
> CPU (Tctl) = 80°C
> CPU (socket) = 76°C
> Temp 3-6 = 46°C
> 
> What is the real temperature my CPU sweating at, 80C vs 46C is more than just a few degrees off? Does Hwinfo automatically offset that dubious -20°C I keep reading about? If so, on which sensors does it do so?


tCTL is on die temp, there are 20 sensors, we see highest value and some rotating goes on. OP of my thread has info on it.

CPU Sensor is mirror of tCTL.

Socket is gonna be lower as it's not from die or contact with CPU AFAIK. Probably bigger delta than if we had probe stuck to IHS and measured (ie tCASE vs tCTL).

HWiNFO does no offset depending on CPU for tCTL. Again info in OP of my thread.


----------



## Timur Born

"CPU (socket)" is a mirror of CH6 CPU temp in my HWinfo build, I wanted to write CH6 but messed up. At full load CH6 temp is always lower than Tctl. Temp 3-6 are so much lower that I wonder what relevance it can even have?!

And I still don't know how to interpret HWinfo's temp readings regarding the 20°C offset. Where does it apply, if at all? Did I really smoke my CPU at over 95°C (Tctl) earlier this day (need to fix TIM and AIO pump alignment)?


----------



## tahice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bashru*
> 
> 1002 is 2T bios


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> tCTL is on die temp, there are 20 sensors, we see highest value and some rotating goes on. OP of my thread has info on it.
> 
> CPU Sensor is mirror of tCTL.
> 
> Socket is gonna be lower as it's not from die or contact with CPU AFAIK. Probably bigger delta than if we had probe stuck to IHS and measured (ie tCASE vs tCTL).
> 
> *HWiNFO does no offset depending on CPU for tCTL*. Again info in OP of my thread.


Thanks gup, you described it perfect









@Timur Born
Imagine Tctl as the internal CPU temperature (inside the die, similar to Intel DTS) and Socket temperature as the one measured close to the CPU package (placed somewhere on the mainboard close to the CPU ).


----------



## Timur Born

And to make things more complicated: This is FlareX 3200-CL14 running on EFI 0038, which is supposed to be 2T!?


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> And to make things more complicated: This is FlareX 3200-CL14 running on EFI 0038, which is supposed to be 2T!?


It's only 2T with 2666+ You are running at 2400.


----------



## Timur Born

Wow, I'm stupid again, which means that I should take a break from all this testing to clear my mind. These were supposed to run at 3200, not 2400. Urgs. Final reset, restart Realbench and then get off the computer for at least 2 hours.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Thanks gup, you described it perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Timur Born
> Imagine Tctl as the internal CPU temperature (inside the die, similar to Intel DTS) and Socket temperature as the one measured close to the CPU package (placed somewhere on the mainboard close to the CPU ).


So theoretically tctl is probably the most accurate sensor and the one we should go by to dictate thermal throttling correct? Its pretty much the only one i use in RTSS while gaming. It honestly does seem like the most accurate comparing to what my temps were on both boards before the offset and comparing it to my 4690k at the same voltages and wattages (and yes i know the 1700s are soldered and what not but my 4690k was bare die with CLU so should kinda work)


----------



## Timur Born

I just read that Tctl is situated between the die and the headspreader, at the contact point!?


----------



## Wally West

All right, PC crashed yesterday when I was playing Crysis 3. Everything stock with the stock cooler (haven't touch anything in the bios, so no overclock and everything is in auto). Error code 8 on the motherboard. BIOS 1001.


----------



## FlanK3r

1002 BIOS is only with 2T or u can change it to 1T also? I have board at RMA now, but I do want not 2T as hard settings of BIOS.


----------



## Timur Born

And now I notice that under my current Realbench load (no CPU OC, RAM @3200) Tctl 5C lower than CH6, 55C vs. 60C, with Prime I always saw it the other way around. Temp3 is 42C, so I don't see how CH6 temp is some kind of average of the other two.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So theoretically tctl is probably the most accurate sensor and the one we should go by to dictate thermal throttling correct? Its pretty much the only one i use in RTSS while gaming. It honestly does seem like the most accurate comparing to what my temps were on both boards before the offset and comparing it to my 4690k at the same voltages and wattages (and yes i know the 1700s are soldered and what not but my 4690k was bare die with CLU so should kinda work)


I'm not sure (as probably most of others) about the validity and exact meaning of Tctl..
For example my 1700X reports Tctl at 82-84 C at full CPU load. I'm using the Wraith Max cooler (tried to repaste, reseat) and no part of the cooler (neither the backplate) feels so warm as indicated.. So I believe it's not giving correct data at least in my case...


----------



## Newwt

Got my board yesterday and everything booting. shipped with 0902 BIOs, is this the best at this time or should I go to 1001/1002?

I havn't dove into overclocking yet, but tried to set my memory to rated speeds and couldn't boot over 2133. Have Corsair LPX 2x8 3200.


----------



## drzoidberg33

Hmmm, if 1002 is a 2T BIOS then I'm not sure why my 2666Mhz settings aren't working :/

I can only get up to 2400Mhz with 1002, with 0038 I could get to 2666 (stable) and 3200 (not stable) with my Trident Z CL16 kit (Hynix).

When I try to load up 2666 on 1002 it just power cycles like 3 or 4 times then starts up and doesn't POST (didn't look at the error code).


----------



## andrejse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driv3l*
> 
> I get slightly better results in my 4KQ32T1 than you guys, but not quite as good as the custompcreview results. FYI, I am running a 512GB 960 Evo.


Do you have samsung driver installed?
Is your Windows install UEFI or classic?
Anything else you changed regarding nvme drive?
What is your bios version?
BCLK overclock?

Sorry for the storm of questions, I just feel there is something off with performance of my 960 EVO. My old 840 EVO 512GB somehow felt snapier.

Thanks


----------



## gupsterg

@mumak

No worries







.

I believe tCTL is what we need to go by for OC'ing, etc.

I believe tCTL is shot, why I say this it depends on how mobo vendor is then setting up ROM.

I flashed 0902 from day 0 on my C6H. I felt tCTL was pretty realistic. Even without setting Sense MI Skew: [Disabled] (Which elmor in past post has highlighted is AMD "stock" behaviour for tCTL).

The Stilt also posted he believed it was realistic in his thread on Anandtech when another asked on temps, he has C6H.

I move to 1001 when my original OC endeavours on 0902 were breaking. I got crazy tCTL. No matter of playing with Sense MI Skew/Sense MI offset/T Offset sorted it for me.

So I went back to 0902.

Some others they get "realistic" temps on 1001 or another UEFI in their view.

To me the UEFI implementation on this aspect is shot = tCTL shot depending on UEFI version.

I fully agree on your stance not to set an offset in HWiNFO.

a) AMD need to sort out the "FW", give the mobo vendors right info.

b) the mobo vendors have to get their UEFI sorted in this aspect.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> I'm not sure (as probably most of others) about the validity and exact meaning of Tctl..
> For example my 1700X reports Tctl at 82-84 C at full CPU load. I'm using the Wraith Max cooler (tried to repaste, reseat) and no part of the cooler (neither the backplate) feels so warm as indicated.. So I believe it's not giving correct data at least in my case...


Interesting. On water mine maxes out at about 50°C or so around there, before your new revision it used to show 70°C. My 4690k bare die used to hit about 49°C so tctl has to be fairly close.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Interesting. On water mine maxes out at about 50°C or so around there, before your new revision it used to show 70°C. My 4690k bare die used to hit about 49°C so tctl has to be fairly close.


I haven't made any changes to Tctl reporting since the beginning. No offset, nothing..
I should also mention that I'm using the ASUS ARICA reference board, that has certainly different settings. I don't have a C6H yet to test things myself, can't afford to buy every possible piece of hardware







Hey ASUS, will you support HWiNFO by sending a C6H board?


----------



## pankomputerek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> "CPU (socket)" is a mirror of CH6 CPU temp in my HWinfo build, I wanted to write CH6 but messed up. At full load CH6 temp is always lower than Tctl. Temp 3-6 are so much lower that I wonder what relevance it can even have?!
> 
> And I still don't know how to interpret HWinfo's temp readings regarding the 20°C offset. Where does it apply, if at all? Did I really smoke my CPU at over 95°C (Tctl) earlier this day (need to fix TIM and AIO pump alignment)?


I had mine go up to 98*C before on full load overclocked then system shut down as a safety precaution. 95*C doesn't seem to be a problem however on my setup. Struggling to get it below 50*C non-OC.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bashru*
> 
> 1002 is 2T bios


I've got 1T here


----------



## Kriant

@The Stilt

When you say that LLC overshoot is very substantial on this board - do you go theoretical calculatuons (aka using the formula),bios/hwinfo output or multimeter readings?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> I haven't made any changes to Tctl reporting since the beginning. No offset, nothing..
> I should also mention that I'm using the ASUS ARICA reference board, that has certainly different settings. I don't have a C6H yet to test things myself, can't afford to buy every possible piece of hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ASUS, will you support HWiNFO by sending a C6H board?


Then Asus must have done the offset themselves im thinking, i do remember on my gigabyte it read high then back to "normal" temps so it must have been done thru the BIOS maybe? My tctl temps are inline with what it should be, to what i believe anyways so it seems right, water temp hits about 30°C in an ambient of 23°C and gpu is at 40°C and cpu reaches between 50-55°C depending on cpu sensor or tctl.


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> I'm not sure (as probably most of others) about the validity and exact meaning of Tctl..
> For example my 1700X reports Tctl at 82-84 C at full CPU load. I'm using the Wraith Max cooler (tried to repaste, reseat) and no part of the cooler (neither the backplate) feels so warm as indicated.. So I believe it's not giving correct data at least in my case...
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. On water mine maxes out at about 50°C or so around there, before your new revision it used to show 70°C. My 4690k bare die used to hit about 49°C so tctl has to be fairly close.
Click to expand...

Mine reaches 88-90c for tctl, CPU temp is report about 5 degrees less (280mm Eisbaer) and I also have no indication that it really runs that hot
It usually doesn't go below 50c even in idle which makes the fans running load under even light load.
This temp thing is really annoying....


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> I'm not sure (as probably most of others) about the validity and exact meaning of Tctl..
> For example my 1700X reports Tctl at 82-84 C at full CPU load. I'm using the Wraith Max cooler (tried to repaste, reseat) and no part of the cooler (neither the backplate) feels so warm as indicated.. So I believe it's not giving correct data at least in my case...
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. On water mine maxes out at about 50°C or so around there, before your new revision it used to show 70°C. My 4690k bare die used to hit about 49°C so tctl has to be fairly close.
Click to expand...

Mine reaches 88-90c for tctl, CPU temp is report about 5 degrees less (280mm Eisbaer) and I also have no indication that it really runs that hot
It usually doesn't go below 50c even in idle which makes the fans running load under even light load.
This temp thing is really annoying....


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea its what i thought as well. I didn't try realbench in stock form to see if id get any errors but i am getting 3 WHEA errors after 15mins on realbench. Ive gamed with it for 8hrs straight and havent had a crash or freeze so who knows. Ive upped my vcore offset a bit compared to when i had 7 errors and now im at 3. I could keep upping the voltage but who knows if the errors will even stop.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Its what ive seen on hwinfo as well its been L3 the first go around and L0 the second go around. Event viewer shows them as corrected though so who knows what it really is.


You seem to be in denial.







Mumak told you its bad. Gupsterg and I confirmed that raising volts makes the errors disappear. Guessing you just don't want to raise the volts for complete stability? (not that you may ever need to run your cpu that hard so you may not need it, but why wouldn't you just raise the volts?)


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Passed 3.5h of Prime95 blended test.
> 
> Overclock to 4.0ghz
> Vcore 1.38125
> LLC - LLC3
> SOC 1.1
> RAM 2666 strap 14-14-14-34-2t
> Bios 0038
> Vram 1.35
> Vboot for ram 1.35
> 
> I should add that per latest hwinfo vcore hovers around 1.395-1.417 idle. 1.395ish under load with dips into 1.35ish. The biggest spike I saw was 1.439v <---- that's a bit too much for my tastes.
> I need to figure out settings that would net me the same load vcore, but without spikes


Disable LLC and just increase the volts as you would normally do. Your CPU requires the same volts to run at full load irregardless of setting LLC3 and making it "appear" like you require less volts.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> You seem to be in denial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mumak told you its bad. Gupsterg and I confirmed that raising volts makes the errors disappear. Guessing you just don't want to raise the volts for complete stability? (not that you may ever need to run your cpu that hard so you may not need it, but why wouldn't you just raise the volts?)


Ive already raised the volts once, you guys just don't seem to have reading comprehension lol. Some people are getting L0-L3 cache errors on stock EVERYTHING ie they have built the pc, havent changed a thing and getting WHEA errors. Ive already increased the voltage once and tested on realbench got less errors, will do so again if i feel its still unstable. Its been fine on 2 board same voltage for a total of a weeks usage of gaming and hasnt crashed ONCE.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Mine reaches 88-90c for tctl, CPU temp is report about 5 degrees less (280mm Eisbaer) and I also have no indication that it really runs that hot
> It usually doesn't go below 50c even in idle which makes the fans running load under even light load.
> This temp thing is really annoying....


Mine idles at 28°C and loads around 50-55°C so it seems pretty accurate to me anyways. Im on water with a 360 and 240.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Ive already raised the volts once, you guys just don't seem to have reading comprehension lol. Some people are getting L0-L3 cache errors on stock EVERYTHING ie they have built the pc, havent changed a thing and getting WHEA errors. Ive already increased the voltage once and tested on realbench got less errors, will do so again if i feel its still unstable. Its been fine on 2 board same voltage for a total of a weeks usage of gaming and hasnt crashed ONCE.


Raising it once does not mean you raised it enough though... Our reading comprehension is fine. By your logic... you seem to believe if a system requires .05 more to be stable, raising it once by .01 should have fixed it...

Like I said though, it is up to you. But you seem to be fighting yourself because you were hoping that the errors didn't mean anything, but it was confirmed it does. And just because people aren't even stable at stock (probably due to the variable volts on stock), does not mean that it's ok.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Then Asus must have done the offset themselves im thinking


Search the thread for Sense MI, read Elmor's posts, IIRC one ROM the Sense MI offset [Auto] value differed to another. When I stated 1001 is doing x I was told to try Sense MI: enabled/280.

Then there are posts use enabled/272 or just disabled/auto. Just seems so up in the air







.

No disrespect to elmor or raja, on help/suggestions they gave on what to do, but something freaky is up with roms regarding tctl.

Has been grinding me the whole stuck sensor thing on my board. Contemplating do I stick out with R7/X370 or just get my £ back and stick to i5/Z97.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Ive already raised the volts once...


I had to raise mine many times last night until I didn't get any WHEA errors. Ended up at 1.44c in BIOS which results in 1.373v at full load.

To give you some idea of WHEA errors, and the severity of them, they appear in the event viewer as big yellow warnings. They are bad, very bad, and if people on stock are getting them then they have an issue somewhere - hopefully it's just a BIOS power delivery issue.

You've only not had a crash as you've been luckily to only have correctable errors thus far, that won't last. You might be stable all today, you might even be stable all this week, but you will crash, eventually.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Raising it once does not mean you raised it enough though... Our reading comprehension is fine. By your logic... you seem to believe if a system requires .05 more to be stable, raising it once by .01 should have fixed it...
> 
> Like I said though, it is up to you. But you seem to be fighting yourself because you were hoping that the errors didn't mean anything, but it was confirmed it does. And just because people aren't even stable at stock (probably due to the variable volts on stock), does not mean that it's ok.


Right, but how do you know Windows isn't reporting the errors incorrectly? Because we should trust windows right they don't ever have mistakes haha? You know what i mean? I mean hell even the manufacturers can't get their own sensors to work correctly yet i should trust Windows with WHEA errors when they cant even get the power balance and core parking to work right lol.

And i raised it from 1.238 to 1.258 for now, went from 7 errors down to 3 in 15mins. My llc is set to auto and my voltage does not budge whatsoever on the dmm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Search the thread for Sense MI, read Elmor's posts, IIRC one ROM the Sense MI offset [Auto] value differed to another. When I stated 1001 is doing x I was told to try Sense MI: enabled/280.
> 
> Then there are posts use enabled/272 or just disabled/auto. Just seems so up in the air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> No disrespect to elmor or raja, on help/suggestions they gave on what to do, but something freaky is up with roms regarding tctl.
> 
> Has been grinding me the whole stuck sensor thing on my board. Contemplating do I stick out with R7/X370 or just get my £ back and stick to i5/Z97.


I haven't touche the sensemi at all but it seems like for whatever reason 1001 BIOS might have done that automatically? Tctl used to be 70°C and now its 50°C so theres a 20°C offset there somewhere. My gigabyte did the same thing after a bios update as well.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Right, but how do you know Windows isn't reporting the errors incorrectly? Because we should trust windows right they don't ever have mistakes haha? You know what i mean? I mean hell even the manufacturers can't get their own sensors to work correctly yet i should trust Windows with WHEA errors when they cant even get the power balance and core parking to work right lol.
> 
> And i raised it from 1.238 to 1.258 for now, went from 7 errors down to 3 in 15mins. My llc is set to auto and my voltage does not budge whatsoever on the dmm.


That is very true. Windows could be reporting errors incorrectly as low of a chance that is. I just mentioned it because you just appeared to be really fighting it. You went from hoping WHEA errors didn't mean anything to now windows might be reporting the WHEA errors in mistake. I mean rather than just stating that you will risk it, you keep making up possible reasons why the WHEAs are a mistake. (Please note that you might be right that perhaps Windows might be reporting in error.)

But why take the chance? You seem like you can afford the costs for increased volts in electricity bills... the only thing you will lose is to perhaps tell people (brag) that you're stable at low volts. Otherwise what is stopping you?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> ...the only thing you will lose is to perhaps tell people (brag) that you're stable at low volts. Otherwise what is stopping you?


I've gone the other way, I'm loud and proud that I had the balls to put 1.44v through a brand new CPU haha


----------



## Driv3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejse*
> 
> Do you have samsung driver installed?
> Is your Windows install UEFI or classic?
> Anything else you changed regarding nvme drive?
> What is your bios version?
> BCLK overclock?
> 
> Sorry for the storm of questions, I just feel there is something off with performance of my 960 EVO. My old 840 EVO 512GB somehow felt snapier.
> 
> Thanks


I am running the Samsung driver. Windows is installed in UEFI mode. I didn't change anything else with regards to the NVMe driver. My BIOS version is 1001. No CPU or BCLK overclock except running the memory at 2667MHz.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> That is very true. Windows could be reporting errors incorrectly as low of a chance that is. I just mentioned it because you just appeared to be really fighting it. You went from hoping WHEA errors didn't mean anything to now windows might be reporting the WHEA errors in mistake. I mean rather than just stating that you will risk it, you keep making up possible reasons why the WHEAs are a mistake. (Please note that you might be right that perhaps Windows might be reporting in error.)
> 
> But why take the chance? You seem like you can afford the costs for increased volts in electricity bills... the only thing you will lose is to perhaps tell people (brag) that you're stable at low volts. Otherwise what is stopping you?


Oh i plan on upping the voltage anyways, when i know its actually the cause. For all we know it could be the 1v of soc causing errors instead of the vcore, no one really knows because no one has had ryzen and am4 more then a few months.

I know that WHEA errors are bad, i also know that an actual solid crash is worse. My 4690k would crash at idle doing nothing, not a single WHEA error. And even AIDA64 has said they're not even measuring the caches latency and speed correctly. Its a crapshoot honestly.

Ill raise voltage slowly but surely, but again im in no rush to.

Even gus has said hes gone from whea errors to no errors with the same voltage (i think thats what he said if i remember correctly lol)

P.S. I get ZERO errors using my pc as i normally do, realbench is the only one giving WHEA errors, cinebench after a dozen runs does not.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bashru*
> 
> 1002 is 2T bios


It runs 2T on certain ram. It would run at 1T on my 2x16 kit with the 2666 divider but not others. I have a 2x8 kit now and it's 1T at 3200.


----------



## Mumak

I don't believe Windows is reporting WHEA errors incorrectly. These are escalated via MCA and there's almost zero chance of this being Windows fault.
Another reason for improper MCA errors would be a CPU erratum triggering MCA when there's no such real condition, which happens sometimes, but it's rather unlikely too.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> I don't believe Windows is reporting WHEA errors incorrectly. These are escalated via MCA and there's almost zero chance of this being Windows fault.
> Another reason for improper MCA errors would be a CPU erratum triggering MCA when there's no such real condition, which happens sometimes, but it's rather unlikely too.


Ok fair enough, then something is seriously wrong and off if people with stock clocks and voltages are getting WHEA errors haha.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Ok fair enough, then something is seriously wrong and off if people with stock clocks and voltages are getting WHEA errors haha.


That depends on what WHEA errors exactly they are getting? I have seen some Cache ECC related WHEA errors from Ryzen when overclocking so far, but there are many more possible sources. Faulty memory can also cause them, and I had them on my i7 3770k when I didn't sync the core frequency with OC settings.


----------



## gupsterg

@bluej511@finalheaven

Like said before I don't doubt people are having WHEA errors at stock. I had none.

On unstable OC I had WHEA errors. Sometimes these errors appeared within an 1hr and on other instances over more time. Fitting the general bill of unstable OC scenario.

Now my OC is set correct I have had no WHEA errors since 20/03/17.

To iterate how long the system has been in use from that date is pretty much non stop usage. Even now when I'm not at home it's been Y-Crunching since ~06:30am. Prior to that 48 loops x264, prior to that gaming/[email protected] My rig rarely since building it has had break. Total onslaught on usage







.


----------



## finalheaven

@gupsterg

I can only strive to obtain your level of stability!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> That depends on what WHEA errors exactly they are getting? I have seen some Cache ECC related WHEA errors from Ryzen when overclocking so far, but there are many more possible sources. Faulty memory can also cause them, and I had them on my i7 3770k when I didn't sync the core frequency with OC settings.


OC guys seem to be getting L0-L3 cache errors as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @bluej511@finalheaven
> 
> Like said before I don't doubt people are having WHEA errors at stock. I had none.
> 
> On unstable OC I had WHEA errors. Sometimes these errors appeared within an 1hr and on other instances over more time. Fitting the general bill of unstable OC scenario.
> 
> Now my OC is set correct I have had no WHEA errors since 20/03/17.
> 
> To iterate how long the system has been in use from that date is pretty much non stop usage. Even now when I'm not at home it's been Y-Crunching since ~06:30am. Prior to that 48 loops x264, prior to that gaming/[email protected] My rig rarely since building it has had break. Total onslaught on usage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I don't mind pumping more voltage into my cpu cooling is NOT an issue, hell ill pump 1.6v into this sucka 24/7 and not care a single bit but why? If its not necessary why raise voltage and run hotter? Obviously WHEA errors are being reported but how correct are they? Is it because in real bench its switching between both CCXs and causing cache issues? Dunno.

I run at 50-55°C running at 1.258, going to 1.3 to have no WHEA errors will make no difference temp wise for me.


----------



## Taliessyn

Im getting tons of Event 19 Cache Hierarchy Errors.
Can complete a Realbench for an hour but get 11 plus errors in event viewer.
Stock everything.
Ran memtest on all my ram and nothing came up so probably not a memory issue.
Not sure whats going on.

What voltage should I increase to minimize them? Not that clued on overclocking which is why Im on stock until things settle down.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taliessyn*
> 
> Im getting tons of Event 19 Cache Hierarchy Errors.
> Can complete a Realbench for an hour but get 11 plus errors in event viewer.
> Stock everything.
> Ran memtest on all my ram and nothing came up so probably not a memory issue.
> Not sure whats going on.
> 
> What voltage should I increase to minimize them? Not that clued on overclocking which is why Im on stock until things settle down.


See exactly what i mean lol. My realbench passes 15mins i get 3 errors but passes without issue. They are all cache hierarchy errors so dont even know what it is at this point. ID is 10 and 11 for me.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> See exactly what i mean lol. My realbench passes 15mins i get 3 errors but passes without issue. They are all cache hierarchy errors so dont even know what it is at this point. ID is 10 and 11 for me.


It could probably be decoded using the info from this Linux Kernel Patch, if you can match the Windows values to it.


----------



## Taliessyn

Just had a blackscreen crash. Ironically a couple minutes AFTER I completed my realbench stress test. Last log entry was a cache hierarchy error.
So that means uncorrected errors I imagine.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I don't mind pumping more voltage into my cpu cooling is NOT an issue, hell ill pump 1.6v into this sucka 24/7 and not care a single bit but why? If its not necessary why raise voltage and run hotter? Obviously WHEA errors are being reported but how correct are they? Is it because in real bench its switching between both CCXs and causing cache issues? Dunno.
> 
> I run at 50-55°C running at 1.258, going to 1.3 to have no WHEA errors will make no difference temp wise for me.


I'm the same mate







. If it don't need it, I don't give it







. I once in the Devil's Canyon thread was told by another I was wasting my time with fine tuned steps of voltage. I explained I had the time.

As to help you out, there is nothing more I can share from my experience on these WHEA errors.

RealBench on my CPU seemed easy for it. I saw no WHEA errors, will check when home. It needed less VCORE for it vs x264. So I changed my strategy to use other tests before RB. Finalheaven found his CPU was different, RB destabilise it quicker than x264.

I have several 2hr runs various CPU ACB clocks. Just for the crack when setting up my final testing on 3.8GHz / 2133MHz C15 I did 4hrs RB. This was when the CPU had already done 5hrs x264, 6hrs Y-Crunchet, 23hrs [email protected]


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> I can only strive to obtain your level of stability!


Cheers chap! You will get there too







. So solid on 3.8GHz now? 3.9GHz was way too much voltage for me.


----------



## Masterchief79

I realized the CPU needs significantly more voltage with the boxed cooler. Anyone else noticed this? I just ordered a Watercool Heatkiller IV Pro for my 1700 to exploit this.
I zip-tied my old EK-Supremacy onto my C6H for testing, just in case you're wondering how I tested this when I just ordered the new cooler.

Watercooled: [email protected],2625V 15min+ primestable (load temp around 45-50°C)
Boxed: [email protected],3V still crashing in Prime, Cinebench etc. (load temp around 60-65°C)

Voltages as set in BIOS, in load situations probably 40-60mV lower.


----------



## arang

1700+crosshair temp ?

Sense MI offset = 272 is not correct for 1700
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> I realized the CPU needs significantly more voltage with the boxed cooler. Anyone else noticed this? I just ordered a Watercool Heatkiller IV Pro for my 1700 to exploit this.
> I zip-tied my old EK-Supremacy onto my C6H for testing, just in case you're wondering how I tested this when I just ordered the new cooler.
> 
> Watercooled: [email protected],2625V 15min+ primestable (load temp around 45-50°C)
> Boxed: [email protected],3V still crashing in Prime, Cinebench etc. (load temp around 60-65°C)
> 
> Voltages as set in BIOS, in load situations probably 40-60mV lower.


you are right
i changed cooler

boxed [email protected] realbench pass
watercooled [email protected] realbench pass

boxed [email protected] realbench pass with full rpm
watercooled [email protected] realbench & prime95 pass

llc level 3


----------



## IRobertuSI

Hello guys, I got a question regarding the thermal sensors on my Ryzen 7 1700 / C6H (BIOS v. 1001) Combo. When I run prime95 on Stock 3 Ghz with auto voltage, which is about 1,1 - 1,15 V then I'm only hitting 36°C reported CPU temp from the Mainboard and 32°C from the CPU package sensor directly with my Thermalright HR-02 Macho. I would be very happy I would know that this temps are correct, however the reported temps are way to low. To proof this I also put an external thermal sensor in the little hole on the C6H right behind the CPU and this one measured about 44°C - 46°C. To sum up my question is if anybody else has this issues, as it is said that the temperature readouts are fixed with Version 1001 (under 0902 I had either 0°C readings or sub-ambient-temperature readings), and if anybody knows a solution for this problem.


----------



## woppy101

Question I have a 1700 and I'm on 1001 should I disable senseMi skew or leave it on auto? On auto it tells me I'm idling at about 28-35 and full loading at 55-60 and on disable I'm idling at 35-40 and full loading a 65-70 I'm at 3.9ghz and 1.35v


----------



## Masterchief79

@arang:
I'm on 1001 BIOS which is afaik correctly reading the temps. Even with the Sense MI Skew fix on 0902 I got temp readings which were lower than my ambient temperature, so I know those couldn't be right. The temps I posted though should be correct with @1001. Or do you know something that I don't?

@all:
With 1001 BIOS the temperature should be correct, no need to dangle with sense mi skew.


----------



## SpecChum

13889 on Firestrike with my little Fury (non x).

Not too bad


----------



## Newwt

Couldn't boot past 2133 on BIOS 0902, went home on lunch today to install BIOS 1001.

Changed SOC to 1.0v
set docp to standard and 3200mhz, booted on first try!


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> @all:
> With 1001 BIOS the temperature should be correct, no need to dangle with sense mi skew.


Wasn't right for me on my 1700.

I was idling below ambient and full load was under 30C, I had to disable SenseMI Skew.


----------



## arang

@Masterchief79

temp is a mess
0902 my board was apeeared same symprom with IRobertuSI (0°C bios ) but after reflashing now fine
but yet low temp...1700 is different with X version
i set SenseMI Skew enabed and offset = 262 not 272 i will lower more

i use LLC=LEVEL3

should i change it with auto ?


----------



## Masterchief79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Wasn't right for me on my 1700.
> 
> I was idling below ambient and full load was under 30C, I had to disable SenseMI Skew.


I would guess "disabled" should be the default setting on 1001. Elmor said in the hwbot forum the 1001 BIOS doesn't tinker with the temperature information and sensors, it's all AMDs default settings again. Are you getting plausible values with sense mi disabled now?
For me it's on auto and it works, temperatures most likely accurate.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arang*
> 
> @Masterchief79
> 
> temp is a mess
> 0902 my board was apeeared same symprom with IRobertuSI (0°C bios ) but after reflashing now fine
> but yet low temp...1700 is different with X version
> i set SenseMI Skew enabed and offset = 262 not 272 i will lower more
> 
> i use LLC=LEVEL3
> 
> should i change it with auto ?


Yes the 1700 has the correct temp out of the box while the 1700X/1800X have the 20°C offset built into them for whatever reason. So, a 1700X/1800X will always read 20°C warmer than a 1700. AMD said this was for unified fan behavior, whatever that's supposed to mean. Could that be the reason?
For LLC, I also tested with level 3 for a couple of days, seems to work fine. I thought it was supplying too much voltage because when I measured with a DMM at voltage read points on the board, I got 100mV higher voltage than I actually set. Then today I learned you can't rely on those readouts either because they don't take the power plane droop into account.







So whatever, LLC on 3 should be fine. Just check the voltage with the latest version of HWInfo64, Elmor said this would read accurate.


----------



## arang

@ Masterchief79

thanks then i will use llc=level3 [email protected]
i think 1700 temp does not raise to real temp that's why i set 262 not 272
i would prefer to get x version's 20 degree warmth


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> I would guess "disabled" should be the default setting on 1001. Elmor said in the hwbot forum the 1001 BIOS doesn't tinker with the temperature information and sensors, it's all AMDs default settings again. Are you getting plausible values with sense mi disabled now?
> For me it's on auto and it works, temperatures most likely accurate.


I flashed 1001 before actually turning the computer on, so all temp settings were default. All I did was set optimised defaults.

I was gettting 15C idle and under 30C load so elmor said to disable SenseMI skew which seems to have done the trick.

Getting about 70C full load at 3.9Ghz now, sounds about right.


----------



## Timur Born

G.Skill Flare X @3200-14-14-14-34 and no CPU overclock survived over 2 hours of Realbench without BSOD, but ultimately ended in a Code 8. Better than what I got with the Ripjaws before (BSOD within 15 minutes), but obviously still not what can be called stable.

Will run them through Realbench at stock speeds now.


----------



## Masterchief79

What are you getting for memory oc btw? Best I hit with 2x8GB G.Skill TridentZ 3200C15 was this:



This isn't for 24/7 (obviously -> PCI-E bandwidth) but proved benchstable with 1,45V vDimm.
If you have troubles gettings above 3100-3400MHz with your memory, remember, it could be a "memory hole" issue. Referring to overclocking.guide here. Don't know how common this knowledge is in this thread already. I couldn't boot 3100-3250MHz but 3300+ work fine (not considering REFCLK OC drawbacks).
For me, this btw also means I can't use the 3200MHz ratio because of the memory hole.


----------



## Newwt

What are some programs for benching memory, I tried to download realbench from asus site but the zip wouldn't open was corrupted or something tried multiple times.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> Stock timing for the modules: 16-18-18-18-36
> 
> You can tighten 'em up a bit if you are willing to run slower, but I've gotten great benchmark scores and good stability using the above...
> Hold the phone on that, Noko. I may be walking that claim back. After further testing, I'm now cautiously optimistic about the long term feasibility of a p-state OC. The first time I tried it I wound up tinkering with vcore and various LLC levels in an effort to get it stable, and though I was almost certain that I tried running it with identical settings as those used in my x40 OC, now I'm having second thoughts.
> 
> After another 12 hours stressing my straight OC to (re)confirm stability, I switched to p-state OC once again (being sure to leave EVERYTHING else unchanged), and I've now run 20 loops of linpack (IBT) at "very high," an hour of RealBench, 32M hyper-PI, and 6 hours of P95 blend (and counting). Aside from some (probably harmless) WHEA errors (the same cache hierarchy errors that folks are seeing) in RB, everything looks rock solid. If it holds up, I think I'll actually stick with the p-state OC after all, since it _appears_ to run a fair bit cooler (tctl 10-15C lower)--though I'd still love to hear from folks _why_ this might be the case.


Well that is good news, since Pstate OCing should allow a quieter, cooler and more efficient gig.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> What are you getting for memory oc btw? Best I hit with 2x8GB G.Skill TridentZ 3200C15 was this:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't for 24/7 (obviously -> PCI-E bandwidth) but proved benchstable with 1,45V vDimm.
> If you have troubles gettings above 3100-3400MHz with your memory, remember, it could be a "memory hole" issue. Referring to overclocking.guide here. Don't know how common this knowledge is in this thread already. I couldn't boot 3100-3250MHz but 3300+ work fine (not considering REFCLK OC drawbacks).
> For me, this btw also means I can't use the 3200MHz ratio because of the memory hole.


CPU 4.0/ 1.45v set in BIOS verified with DMM. Set a bit high since I was playing with ram and didn't want core as a variable.
Dram 3300 CL12-12-12-24 1.6v VTT on auto, also tried lowering it from auto ~ 0.8v to 0.7v but seemed to affect scores. Still ran fine but lower output.
SOC 1.05v BIOS verified with DMM
I ran the X265 4k since it's quite hard on a system. It will crash where most other SW will pass. Runs ~ 5 minutes


----------



## IRobertuSI

So I played around with my Ryzen 7 1700 on the the Asus Crosshair VI Hero and I think I got a pretty decend overclock out of it: 4001 MHz @1,308V (CPU-Z reading). I used a 102,6 Mhz baseclock with a x39 multiplicator at 1,35V (BIOS value) with LLC Level 3.


----------



## RyzenChrist

Newest Bios Memory Clocking

3200 - 14-14-14 rock solid
3466 - 18-18-18 Crashes
3600 - Wont even boot

I just want my 3600 to work


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> What does "Core Performance Boost" actually do, and should I disable it if overclocking?


Core Performance Boost is XFR. It cannot be used whilst OCing atm (not sure if it will ever be able to be active when OCing or if AMD are doing something about it) so you either need to disable it or leave it set to AUTO where it will auto disable it for you anyway when it recognises an OC.


----------



## Crowfood

Deleted


----------



## newguyagain

In "tweakers paradise"

What's the option "t offset" - doing?


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> In "tweakers paradise"
> 
> What's the option "t offset" - doing?


Ha!!!

That's it!

I just set it to 80 manually and now my temp are 23-26c colder!

Both tctl and CPU temp.

Exactly what I need to quiten my fans - just not 23c less. I will set it to 15 or so


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2323*
> 
> These are faster, I think your ram in general is a real issue. I assume you have moved to the latest bios?
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?91766-Crosshair-VI-Hero-new-UEFI-build-1001
> 
> Your RAM is not on the QVL list, this is a really issue for these boards. Set your ram speed to this
> 
> 2400- 15-15-15-35 1.2 manually.
> 
> You won't be happy until final bios, bootimes will remain poor, you can change that up a little by going into boot in the bios and changing to fast boot and disable logo, also disable all non boot drives including usbs in boot order.
> 
> Also do you have the chipset installed?


When I ordered my parts, ASUS didn't have anything in their QVL.... I kept checking back, but it was a while before they actually began to list stuff.

I had my ram at those settings before, its currently at 2400 18-18-18-38


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> and make sure thumbdrive is FAT32 FS, otherwise BIOS can't save to it...


Yep, that I did know had already formatted it to those spec


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> What are you getting for memory oc btw? Best I hit with 2x8GB G.Skill TridentZ 3200C15 was this:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't for 24/7 (obviously -> PCI-E bandwidth) but proved benchstable with 1,45V vDimm.
> If you have troubles gettings above 3100-3400MHz with your memory, remember, it could be a "memory hole" issue. Referring to overclocking.guide here. Don't know how common this knowledge is in this thread already. I couldn't boot 3100-3250MHz but 3300+ work fine (not considering REFCLK OC drawbacks).
> For me, this btw also means I can't use the 3200MHz ratio because of the memory hole.


I mentioned I thought I might have a 3200 "hole" a few posts back









What happens when you set 3200? I get code F9 followed by a quick flash of a an 8, then a reboot.


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Woot*
> 
> @warreng5995Should be good. Im using a Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo and it does well.


I saw the 212 EVO, but it states _"AM4 bracket available through Cooler Master USA"_
which means it doesn't come with the bracket does it?"

As in its specs it only shows:

"Versatile all-in-one mounting solution supporting the latest Intel LGA 1366 / 1155 / 1151 / 1150 and AMD FM2 / FM1 / AM3+"


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> I saw the 212 EVO, but it states _"AM4 bracket available through Cooler Master USA"_
> which means it doesn't come with the bracket does it?"
> 
> As in its specs it only shows:
> 
> "Versatile all-in-one mounting solution supporting the latest Intel LGA 1366 / 1155 / 1151 / 1150 and AMD FM2 / FM1 / AM3+"


You can use the AM3 bracket that I believe is included with the 212. This board accepts either.


----------



## LBManiac

Just turned SenseMi Skew off as seen mentioned a few times (didnt think it need changed with BIOS 1001?)

Now I am seeing more realistic temps... This is whilst running P95


----------



## Masterchief79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> What happens when you set 3200? I get code F9 followed by a quick flash of a an 8, then a reboot.


I get F9 -> 0d. Sometimes it cycles through a few F9->reboots but in the end always stops on 0d after 4 or 5 cycles. Also, loose timings and more voltage don't help with this behavior. It's fine with 3300MHz+ though, as I said. The 8 only appears for me when my CPU OC is unstable and the system crashes.


----------



## newguyagain

OK.

"t offset" doesn't work that excact. I only can reduce the temp by 26C or not at all. But at least dropping temp by 26C now keeps the fans quiet and since I know I don't fry my CPU from previous testing I will keep that setting for now.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> I get F9 -> 0d. Sometimes it cycles through a few F9->reboots but in the end always stops on 0d after 4 or 5 cycles. Also, loose timings and more voltage don't help with this behavior. It's fine with 3300MHz+ though, as I said. The 8 only appears for me when my CPU OC is unstable and the system crashes.


The 8 just appears right before the reboot, happens on Windows Shutdown too (IE on purpose).

I literally don't think my 1700 can do 3200 memory, not tried higher tho. A bit afraid of doing something to my PCI-E devices lol


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBManiac*
> 
> Just turned SenseMi Skew off as seen mentioned a few times (didnt think it need changed with BIOS 1001?)
> 
> Now I am seeing more realistic temps... This is whilst running P95


So I changed T Offset myself. I've gone all the way to 83 and down to 72. 75 seemed to be the best number since it get the temp right at about what my video card is. Since they are both on the same loop and the pc has been running nonstop for 3 days now i'm going to assume it's pretty spot on at 75 for the offset.


----------



## CwStrife

Does anyone have a problem with the temp randomly jumping though? Even after changing the T Offset i'm getting temp swings of over 15C in a split second.

I'll get a reading of say 30C, then 32C then all of a sudden 15C, then back up to 40C, then down to 20C, and then it will hover at some stupid number until I put it under a load at which point it will then seem to read somewhat steady.

Any idea what that could be about?


----------



## slaughter59

Hi guys, new poster here.
I've been reading this thread since a week, and I'd like to submit my experience with my ryzen rig.
Config: R7 1700x, DDR4 trident Z RGB 3200cl14, 960 evo, h110i, C6H, R9 fury.

So far, it've been a nightmare, in the first place it was partially crashing like crazy with mu fury, and I had a hard time to figure it was gpu-related since the card was running fine on my old build. Problem fixed by using a nvidia gpu, can't finish the AMD driver setup.
Then my RAM start showing only 8GB on the OS, 16GB in the BIOS. RGB was off on one stick, so I though my stick was dead ( I know now it's caused by G.skill RGB software)
Then the DDR4 came back to life, showing 16GB in the OS, so I decided to try running it at it's advertised speed. Was running great untill I tried to coldboot an hour later. Since, I can't access the BIOS, orange LED showing on the RAM, 0E error code, can't pass with any stick On A1-A2 B1-B2, reset cmos or safe boot wasn't working either so I decided to RMA my DDR4 In order to be sure it's not just fried ( no access to DDR4 slot with a friend's rig, all still on DDR3).
I was on 1001 Bios, the RAM OC was done with ryzen master and was showing on the bios after a quick reboot.
Anyone have had the same/similar issues with RAM or Q-code? If my DDR4 end up being non defective I'll have no clue about what to try next... :/
Thanks


----------



## skullbringer

3600MHz 14-14-14-34


----------



## slaughter59

{Delete please}


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Does anyone have a problem with the temp randomly jumping though? Even after changing the T Offset i'm getting temp swings of over 15C in a split second.
> 
> I'll get a reading of say 30C, then 32C then all of a sudden 15C, then back up to 40C, then down to 20C, and then it will hover at some stupid number until I put it under a load at which point it will then seem to read somewhat steady.
> 
> Any idea what that could be about?


Two reasons:

1: The die fluctuates localized temps that fast. Dissipation is quick in there.
2: There's 20 thermal diodes in the die that all report to tCTL. To my understanding, the hottest one is what reports.


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> 3600MHz 14-14-14-34


Is it still an accomplishment at crazy voltages?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> Is it still an accomplishment at crazy voltages?


I would say no. Not in this thread. We're trying to achieve daily drivers here.


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> You can use the AM3 bracket that I believe is included with the 212. This board accepts either.


Yeah, but I'm using the H115i with the AM3+ bracket and backplate now.
The only reason I'm looking at a cheap air cooler, is so I can switch back to the original AM4 backplate, and see if that makes a difference.

If I were looking at a permanent air cooler, I'd look at some of the Noctura models.


----------



## Zhany

Just got my Ryzen 7 1800X and I'm all up and running WOOT WOOT!

Now I just need to find something different to cool the CPU the temporary cooler I have for now is well....just a smidgen above a stock cooler


----------



## Masterchief79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slaughter59*
> 
> [...]


You could try reflashing the BIOS, you don't even have to have a CPU or Ram installed for that to work. See USB BIOS Flashback in the manual or google it. That should allow you to reset your bios settings for good, even without post. Then try your memory again.
For avoiding cold boot bugs, try upping the memory and cpu startup voltage. Haven't actually done that myself but it works like this: When running high memory freqs where you actually need the additional voltage, you should also boot it up with 1,35V or whatever you've set. Else, the board starts and posts with 1,2V memory voltage, and the 1,35V are only applied afterwards which can lead to post failure.


----------



## SpecChum

Anyone using raised BCLK with a NVME drive?

Work OK?


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Anyone using raised BCLK with a NVME drive?
> 
> Work OK?


I would also like to know this, I have one NVMe drive and a dedicated x8 RAID card.


----------



## jeffdamann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> What have you got your memory running at and what settings have you used to get this? You gotta be in the top 100 in the world for air cooled OCing with that chip surely? lol we have a silicon lottery winner in the house....


Sorry have been away for days just saw this.

Im running my ram at stock.


----------



## MrGreaseMonkkey

Welp got the "updating bios" message and now the board wont boot. Tried 902 in bios flashback but nothing. Are there any solutions for this issue?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGreaseMonkkey*
> 
> Welp got the "updating bios" message and now the board wont boot. Tried 902 in bios flashback but nothing. Are there any solutions for this issue?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you weren't on 902, no, I don't think so.

From what I gather it overvolts and corrupts the EC.

You're bricked (in the true sense of the word) I think.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGreaseMonkkey*
> 
> Welp got the "updating bios" message and now the board wont boot. Tried 902 in bios flashback but nothing. Are there any solutions for this issue?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


try the following:
- disconnect all power
- take out ram
- take out cmos battery and leave it out for at least 30s
- short the terminals of the battery socket for at least 2s
- put everything back together and try booting


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> @The Stilt
> 
> When you say that LLC overshoot is very substantial on this board - do you go theoretical calculatuons (aka using the formula),bios/hwinfo output or multimeter readings?


Measurements + theory.
If the already existing overshoot doesn't increase as you reduce the Rll (increase load-line Level option), then the adjustment is not working (which it is).


----------



## mickeykool

Whats the max temp on 1700X, I'm at 1.38V @ 3950. So far max i've seen is 79C.


----------



## MrGreaseMonkkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrGreaseMonkkey*
> 
> Welp got the "updating bios" message and now the board wont boot. Tried 902 in bios flashback but nothing. Are there any solutions for this issue?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> try the following:
> - disconnect all power
> - take out ram
> - take out cmos battery and leave it out for at least 30s
> - short the terminals of the battery socket for at least 2s
> - put everything back together and try booting
Click to expand...

Thanks but no go. I will look for some newer bios thats not on the asus website

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nocliptoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGreaseMonkkey*
> 
> Welp got the "updating bios" message and now the board wont boot. Tried 902 in bios flashback but nothing. Are there any solutions for this issue?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats what happened to my first board couple weeks ago, day before the 0902 BIOS came out ,it was pretty much the end of it .Just received my replacement board on Thursday .I had a bit rough start but loving Ryzen and my Crosshair ,so much to play with


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocliptoni*
> 
> Thats what happened to my first board couple weeks ago, day before the 0902 BIOS came out ,it was pretty much the end of it .Just received my replacement board on Thursday .I had a bit rough start but loving Ryzen and my Crosshair ,so much to play with


How long did the RMA take form day of return shipment to day of board received?


----------



## Nocliptoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> How long did the RMA take form day of return shipment to day of board received?


Lets see, it took 2 days (+weekend) for them to receve it ,then they had my board for 6 working days (+weekend) then one day to deliver me my replacment .Which i think was not bad (felt like forever though







).


----------



## hotstocks

Someone who works from Asus, please correct me if I am wrong, but Amazon pulled this motherboard a week ago. You can't find it in search or order it. The only reason Amazon does this is in three cases:
1)Vendor requests
2)Counterfeit product
3)Faulty product

We know it is not #2, so either Asus requested Amazon to stop selling them or Amazon had so many faulty returns that they decided to stop selling them.
Seeing as all the trouble everyone is having getting even a stock system 100% stable, bricked mobos, improper restarts where bios erases settings, etc. etc.,
I think it was case #3. So is there any official news on when Amazon will be selling them again and if next bios will fix all these issues a create a stable STOCK
system? Obviously overclocking is at your own risk, but a mobo that can't remain 100% stable stock and after turning off and on the PC, well that is a huge problem.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Someone who works from Asus, please correct me if I am wrong, but Amazon pulled this motherboard a week ago. You can't find it in search or order it. The only reason Amazon does this is in three cases:
> 1)Vendor requests
> 2)Counterfeit product
> 3)Faulty product
> 
> We know it is not #2, so either Asus requested Amazon to stop selling them or Amazon had so many faulty returns that they decided to stop selling them.
> Seeing as all the trouble everyone is having getting even a stock system 100% stable, bricked mobos, improper restarts where bios erases settings, etc. etc.,
> I think it was case #3. So is there any official news on when Amazon will be selling them again and if next bios will fix all these issues a create a stable STOCK
> system? Obviously overclocking is at your own risk, but a mobo that can't remain 100% stable stock and after turning off and on the PC, well that is a huge problem.


They also pull products if they've taken more orders than confirmed stock coming in...


----------



## AMDfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Someone who works from Asus, please correct me if I am wrong, but Amazon pulled this motherboard a week ago. You can't find it in search or order it. The only reason Amazon does this is in three cases:
> 1)Vendor requests
> 2)Counterfeit product
> 3)Faulty product
> 
> We know it is not #2, so either Asus requested Amazon to stop selling them or Amazon had so many faulty returns that they decided to stop selling them.
> Seeing as all the trouble everyone is having getting even a stock system 100% stable, bricked mobos, improper restarts where bios erases settings, etc. etc.,
> I think it was case #3. So is there any official news on when Amazon will be selling them again and if next bios will fix all these issues a create a stable STOCK
> system? Obviously overclocking is at your own risk, but a mobo that can't remain 100% stable stock and after turning off and on the PC, well that is a huge problem.


I'm not sure Amazon ever had any stock. Their pulling it may just be a supply issue. As seen at NowInStock.net the "Last Stock" field is still blank for Amazon.

https://www.nowinstock.net/computers/motherboards/asus/


----------



## Nocliptoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Someone who works from Asus, please correct me if I am wrong, but Amazon pulled this motherboard a week ago. You can't find it in search or order it. The only reason Amazon does this is in three cases:
> 1)Vendor requests
> 2)Counterfeit product
> 3)Faulty product
> 
> We know it is not #2, so either Asus requested Amazon to stop selling them or Amazon had so many faulty returns that they decided to stop selling them.
> Seeing as all the trouble everyone is having getting even a stock system 100% stable, bricked mobos, improper restarts where bios erases settings, etc. etc.,
> I think it was case #3. So is there any official news on when Amazon will be selling them again and if next bios will fix all these issues a create a stable STOCK
> system? Obviously overclocking is at your own risk, but a mobo that can't remain 100% stable stock and after turning off and on the PC, well that is a huge problem.


Both Amazon.uk and Amazon.de are listing ASUS Crosshair X370 boards .


----------



## hotstocks

Ok, forget this buggy board. I am now looking for an X370 board that will be 100% stable for a business build with high end ram and psu, so no problems wanted. My main requirement is I do want bclk option in bios in case I want to overclock in the future. Will the Asus prime x370 be stable and have bclk or should I look for another company like Gigabyte? The prime is $100 cheaper than the crosshair, so what am I really missing going prime instead of crosshair? And no, I am not going to be doing liquid nitrogen , most I would ever overclock would be 4 ghz, lol.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Ok, forget this buggy board. I am now looking for an X370 board that will be 100% stable for a business build with high end ram and psu, so no problems wanted. My main requirement is I do want bclk option in bios in case I want to overclock in the future. Will the Asus prime x370 be stable and have bclk or should I look for another company like Gigabyte? The prime is $100 cheaper than the crosshair, so what am I really missing going prime instead of crosshair? And no, I am not going to be doing liquid nitrogen , most I would ever overclock would be 4 ghz, lol.


My build has been 100% stable since day 1, so, not sure what you're referring to. Every vendor has been having memory issues.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Ok, forget this buggy board. I am now looking for an X370 board that will be 100% stable for a business build with high end ram and psu, so no problems wanted. My main requirement is I do want bclk option in bios in case I want to overclock in the future. Will the Asus prime x370 be stable and have bclk or should I look for another company like Gigabyte? The prime is $100 cheaper than the crosshair, so what am I really missing going prime instead of crosshair? And no, I am not going to be doing liquid nitrogen , most I would ever overclock would be 4 ghz, lol.


Apart from the memory not running at 3200, which I don't even think is a motherboard issue, I've had 0 issues.

Oh, temps, I had to change 1 BIOS setting, nothing major.


----------



## hotstocks

Lucky Imperial,
So you are saying if I have a high quality psu, and buy the Crosshair VI and your exact memory kit I will be 100% stable and have no issues in windows or turning computer off and on? If so, are you running your ram at the 3200 speed you paid for or lower?
Thanks


----------



## Dr Woot

@warreng5995 I actually got the AM4 adapter from Cooler Master. It was $7. I already had the cooler from a previous build, but i ordered the AM4 adapter before i had all the components to complete my new build.

http://www.coolermaster.com/amd-am4-ryzen-compatability/en/


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Anyone using raised BCLK with a NVME drive?
> 
> Work OK?


Yes, I'm at 109bsclk and it works fine.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> I would say no. Not in this thread. We're trying to achieve daily drivers here.


aaahhh, dont be so reasonable!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Anyone using raised BCLK with a NVME drive?
> 
> Work OK?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> I would also like to know this, I have one NVMe drive and a dedicated x8 RAID card.


Like with all pcie devices, it drops to 2.0 at over 106 bclk, so you might lose some bandwidth.

Still using it as a boot drive, loading windows, doing storage things works just fine.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Lucky Imperial,
> So you are saying if I have a high quality psu, and buy the Crosshair VI and your exact memory kit I will be 100% stable and have no issues in windows or turning computer off and on? If so, are you running your ram at the 3200 speed you paid for or lower?
> Thanks


I feel like you're trying to bait me into telling you yes, but the answer is more complicated than that.

*People are having stability issues across motherboard vendors, so it's not a motherboard issue.*

The issue appears to be with the "code" that AMD is providing for their bootstrapping. See AGESA Code:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AGESA

It seems to be hit or miss, and it's as simple as that. Some CPU's are bootsrapping fine with the current code, while others are throwing up all sorts of problems. Again, this is across motherboard vendors. I can't guarantee that your CPU is going to work with the current code, but I can pretty much guarantee that it's not a fault of the C6H.

I give you a 95% chance of having perfect stability out of the box, especially if you flash to the latest 1002 BIOS.

As for memory speeds, no, I am currently running at 2933MHz because 3200MHz doesn't work for me...but 2933Mhz is 100% stable at 1T timing (which is not what the chips are advertised at, I might be able to get 3200MHz at 2T.)

If I'm mistaken and someone can correct any of my statements above, please do so.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> I feel like you're trying to bait me into telling you yes, but the answer is more complicated than that.
> 
> *People are having stability issues across motherboard vendors, so it's not a motherboard issue.*
> 
> The issue appears to be with the "code" that AMD is providing for their bootstrapping. See AGESA Code:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AGESA
> 
> It seems to be hit or miss, and it's as simple as that. Some CPU's are bootsrapping fine with the current code, while others are throwing up all sorts of problems. Again, this is across motherboard vendors. I can't guarantee that your CPU is going to work with the current code, but I can pretty much guarantee that it's not a fault of the C6H.
> 
> I give you a 95% chance of having perfect stability out of the box, especially if you flash to the latest 1003 BIOS.
> 
> As for memory speeds, no, I am currently running at 2933MHz because 3200MHz doesn't work for me...but 2933Mhz is 100% stable at 1T timing (which is not what the chips are advertised at, I might be able to get 3200MHz at 2T.)
> 
> If I'm mistaken and someone can correct any of my statements above, please do so.


Agreed, although it's 1002 BIOS, isn't it?


----------



## rjiextreme

I had preordered on the 28th of Feb and amazon still hadn't shipped by the 15th of March. I got an a alert from in-stock on the 16th that newegg had it ordered it on the spot then went to cancel order at Amazon just to find out it was in packaging. Still canceled it but Amazon did have some to fill pre-orders but still showed out-of-stock on thier site. Lesson learned; never preorder from Amazon and use Newegg.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Anyone using raised BCLK with a NVME drive?
> 
> Work OK?


Works fine for me, just have to tell the board to run at GEN3 speed.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Agreed, although it's 1002 BIOS, isn't it?


You're correct. I edited my post.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Delete please.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> Works fine for me, just have to tell the board to run at GEN3 speed.


Ah cool, so just take it off Auto then, I assume?


----------



## Dwaindibbly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> aaahhh, dont be so reasonable!
> 
> Like with all pcie devices, it drops to 2.0 at over 106 bclk, so you might lose some bandwidth.
> 
> Still using it as a boot drive, loading windows, doing storage things works just fine.


I thought i read in this forum that if you manually select gen3 for the pcie x16 slot that it will run at that when using bclk?

On another note, i tried removing the cmos battery and still no joy... 0d withing a few seconds. Thanks again for your suggestions, im going to send the ram back for a replacement


----------



## Jewlario

I have my R7 1700 at 4.0GHz with 3200mhz c14 16gb. This is at 1.46250 vcore 1.35 ram 1.10 SOC

The CPU tctl never goes above 55 with my dual tower cooler, is it safe to run at this voltage?


----------



## SpecChum

Just tried to run memory at 3200 but using blck, no go, had to clear CMOS as got stuck on 0d.

Oops, seems it might be this RAM...


----------



## Serchio

How to get correct temps on the bios 0902 for 1700X? I have seen it somewhere in this thread.


----------



## Crowfood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> Works fine for me, just have to tell the board to run at GEN3 speed.


I wonder if setting it to gen3 actually overrides the 104.85 MHz REFCLK limit that switches the lanes to gen2. Wonder if anyone has confirmed speeds with benchmarking software.


----------



## timaa66

So I have been stable at 4.0GHz and 3200MHz ram running p-states for about a week now, besides the self induced stability issues of trying to push it further. I haven't been looking at the WHEA errors thus far but since you guys brought it up today I decided to do a 2 hr run of realbench. I got 11 L0 cache hierarchy errors all of which were correctable according to the event viewer. My question is have we determined if the correctable errors are acceptable or should I bump my voltage in order to try and get 0 errors?


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timaa66*
> 
> So I have been stable at 4.0GHz and 3200MHz ram running p-states for about a week now, besides the self induced stability issues of trying to push it further. I haven't been looking at the WHEA errors thus far but since you guys brought it up today I decided to do a 2 hr run of realbench. I got 11 L0 cache hierarchy errors all of which were correctable according to the event viewer. My question is have we determined if the correctable errors are acceptable or should I bump my voltage in order to try and get 0 errors?


As far as I'm concerned, any error is an unacceptable error. Whether correctable errors are acceptable to you is up to you.


----------



## gupsterg

Just as share.

As members were again discussing few pages back, what they were seeing as temps on ROMs, I tried 1002 , just like 1001 my temps are skew iff







.

This post has the 1001 data meddling with Sense MI Skew / Sense MI Offset / T Offset.

And here is 1002, all defaults, tCTL out by ~5°C from CPU sensor which is supposed to be mirror of it







.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







All defaults except Sense MI Skew: [Disabled] , again both are out







.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Prior to going 1002 I took the battery out as @elmor had instructed it may sort out the sticking CPU sensor leading to my fans not functioning correctly (still to be tested as it happens at non specific time).

0902 all defaults



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







0902 all defaults except Sense MI Skew: [Disabled]



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







So on 0902 with Sense MI Skew: [Disabled] , tCTL / CPU Sensor / Mobo temp all seem appropriate.


----------



## seritools

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowfood*
> 
> I wonder if setting it to gen3 actually overrides the 104.85 MHz REFCLK limit that switches the lanes to gen2. Wonder if anyone has confirmed speeds with benchmarking software.


I'm at 107.2 MHz REFCLK, and by switching from "Auto" to "GEN 3" in the BIOS I can still maintain around the full speed. Interestingly my speeds drop very slightly compared to 100 MHz:
CrystalDiskMark Seq Q32T1:
107,2 MHz Gen 3: 3,05 GB/s
100 MHz: 3,2GB/s
for comparison: setting it to Auto limits the speeds to ~2GB/s, just as PCIe 2.0 x4 should.

However, according to Samsung Magician, the IOPS/s scale linearly with the clock increase (308k vs 286k).
(on a side note: after upgrading the firmware, Samsung Magician calls my SSD "not genuine", nice...)

Some Samsung Magician screenshots:

100 MHz Gen 3: 
107.2 MHz Gen 3: 

Setting the GEN for my GPU to 3 instead of Auto yields similar results (GPU-Z reports it running at Gen 3 now, not that it matters much with a GTX970 though).


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Just as share.
> 
> As members were again discussing few pages back, what they were seeing as temps on ROMs, I tried 1002 , just like 1001 my temps are skew iff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This post has the 1001 data meddling with Sense MI Skew / Sense MI Offset / T Offset.
> 
> And here is 1002, all defaults, tCTL out by ~5°C from CPU sensor which is supposed to be mirror of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All defaults except Sense MI Skew: [Disabled] , again both are out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to going 1002 I took the battery out as @elmor had instructed it may sort out the sticking CPU sensor leading to my fans not functioning correctly (still to be tested as it happens at non specific time).
> 
> 0902 all defaults
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0902 all defaults except Sense MI Skew: [Disabled]
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So on 0902 with Sense MI Skew: [Disabled] , tCTL / CPU Sensor / Mobo temp all seem appropriate.


My temps are fine with 1001, if i disable mi skew i show up as 50°C at idle, with it on auto or enabled wtv it is im at 28°C which makes more sense then 50 lol.


----------



## Crowfood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seritools*
> 
> I'm at 107.2 MHz REFCLK, and by switching from "Auto" to "GEN 3" in the BIOS I can still maintain around the full speed. Interestingly my speeds drop very slightly compared to 100 MHz:
> CrystalDiskMark Seq Q32T1:
> 107,2 MHz Gen 3: 3,05 GB/s
> 100 MHz: 3,2GB/s
> for comparison: setting it to Auto limits the speeds to ~2GB/s, just as PCIe 2.0 x4 should.
> 
> However, according to Samsung Magician, the IOPS/s scale linearly with the clock increase (308k vs 286k).
> (on a side note: after upgrading the firmware, Samsung Magician calls my SSD "not genuine", nice...)
> 
> Some Samsung Magician screenshots:
> 
> 100 MHz Gen 3:
> 107.2 MHz Gen 3:
> 
> Setting the GEN for my GPU to 3 instead of Auto yields similar results (GPU-Z reports it running at Gen 3 now, not that it matters much with a GTX970 though).


Awesome info! Thank you for this!


----------



## Dwaindibbly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> My temps are fine with 1001, if i disable mi skew i show up as 50°C at idle, with it on auto or enabled wtv it is im at 28°C which makes more sense then 50 lol.


Mine with it on auto my temps on idle are in the high teens / low 20's. With it disabled temps are avg 30.

Its a funny old game









This is running @4ghz, 1.45 bios voltage


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> 3600MHz 14-14-14-34


Settings?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> My temps are fine with 1001, if i disable mi skew i show up as 50°C at idle, with it on auto or enabled wtv it is im at 28°C which makes more sense then 50 lol.


Don't wanna be stuck on 0902 TBH, so hope something after 1002 is OK for me.

It just seems so nuts the difference.

All I can say is never had this kinda weirdness on M7R and I must have flashed ~4 differing roms on it.


----------



## Dwaindibbly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Don't wanna be stuck on 0902 TBH, so hope something after 1002 is OK for me.
> 
> It just seems so nuts the difference.
> 
> All I can say is never had this kinda weirdness on M7R and I must have flashed ~4 differing roms on it.


It's certainly a waiting game ?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Don't wanna be stuck on 0902 TBH, so hope something after 1002 is OK for me.
> 
> It just seems so nuts the difference.
> 
> All I can say is never had this kinda weirdness on M7R and I must have flashed ~4 differing roms on it.


Yea seems to be a crapshoot man. For example, i changed my offset just a tad more in the BIOS (i think im at -.100mv now) and my cpu sensor has been working for the past 5:30hrs, tctl peaking at 48°C and cpu peaking at 53°C with a water temp of around 30°C at its peak, so the 50-55°C range makes sense, way more sense then the 70°C peak i used to get. It is more cores and threads then my 4690k but

1 its also soldered, the IHS seems to be quite a lot thinner then the Intels is. 2. My waterblock seems to make SUPERB contact that i barely use any TIM and the spread is just perfect.

A friend of mine called it perfectly, in gaming its probably using the same wattage but split over 8 cores instead of 4, they are loading themselves less then the 4690k was at the same voltage (somewhat) and therefore running cooler. Not sure if that makes any sense.


----------



## ledati

Hi, I also did some tests with the Sense MI Skew option Auto vs. Disabled.

System:
Bios 1002 beta, everything default in bios EXCEPT all fans were set to 100% at all times.
Ryzen 1800X w/ stock settings.
3x Noctua NF-S12A mounted intake fans (3x front).
3x Noctua NF-S12A mounted exhaust fans (3x top).
Noctua NF-D15 CPU cooler w/ the both NF-A15 fans attached, pulling air from front and exhausting to back.
Phanteks Enthoo Pro M TG case.
New Windows Pro 64 (fully updated) installation w/ High Performance power plan enabled.
Latest drivers installed directly from AMD, etc.

Tools used:
HWiNFO 3115 beta (w64).
Prime95 v291 (w64).

- All fans running 100% speed at all times.
- Before even starting HWiNFO, I let Windows sit for five minutes.
- Idle temps were collected ~3.5 minutes after starting HWiNFO.
- Prime95 ran SmallFTTs @ 16 threads for ~5 minutes.
- The only bios setting changed between tests was setting Sense Mi Skew Auto → Disabled.

Code:



Code:


Test 1:
Sense MI Skew Auto (bios default setting):
        Minimum Idle Tctl:      41.8 °C
        Maximum Idle Tctl:      53.6 °C

        Minimum Idle MB CPU:    46 °C
        Maximum Idle MB CPU:    58 °C

        Maximum Stress Tctl:    72.8 °C
        Maximum Stress MB CPU:  74 °C

Test 2:
Sense MI Skew Disabled:
        Minimum Idle Tctl:      44.8 °C (+ 3 °C)
        Maximum Idle Tctl:      61.9 °C (+ 8.3 °C)

        Minimum Idle MB CPU:    49 °C   (+ 3 °C)
        Maximum Idle MB CPU:    59 °C   (+ 1 °C)

        Maximum Stress Tctl:    79.8 °C (+ 7 °C)
        Maximum Stress MB CPU:  75 °C   (+ 1 °C)

I'm still thoroughly confused about temperature readings, especially considering people have reported much lower max temperatures w/ 1700s overclocked @ 4.0GHz. Can someone clarify if AMD's reported -20 °C offset is already accounted for by this bios version? From these readings, it doesn't look like that's what the Sense MI Skew option is applying.

Here's an album with screenshots of reported temperatures.

Edit: I should also add that when my PC is stressed (70 °C+), the case exhaust heat is barely even tepid. This may be normal for large tower coolers though as I have no prior experience.

Edit: Room temperature is about 68 °F / 20 °C according to thermostat.


----------



## Timur Born

Stock CPU clock @1.375v (0.95 SOC) and stock RAM clock, did not survive Realbench, Code 8 black screen.


----------



## Masterchief79

@ledati: As far as I know, the 20°C Offset for 1700X/1800X should apply anywhere, also in the 1001 and 1002 bios versions. They are AMD default, so they stay, unless they get manually patched or skewed with. Can't help you with the Sense MI Skew though.
Do we have a statement by elmor on this? 1001/1002 sense mi skew to auto or disabled --> which one gives accurate readings? The post I just replied to is a great example of the differences.


----------



## Serchio

Can't get F4-3200C14Q-16GTZ to work on 3200 MHz (14-14-14-34) on 1002 bios. With 0902 I could get that out of the box.

I have set DDR voltage to 1.35 and tried SOC 1.15 but without success.

Any ideas?


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> Can't get F4-3200C14Q-16GTZ to work on 3200 MHz (14-14-14-34) on 1002 bios. With 0902 I could get that out of the box.
> 
> I have set DDR voltage to 1.35 and tried SOC 1.15 but without success.
> 
> Any ideas?


Try bumping your dram voltage to 1.37. Also, you may have to use the 2933 target frequency and use bsclk to achieve 3200MHz. That's what I had to do. Don't forget to adjust your multiplier after changing bsclk.


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Interesting. On water mine maxes out at about 50°C or so around there, before your new revision it used to show 70°C. My 4690k bare die used to hit about 49°C so tctl has to be fairly close.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Mumak
> 
> I believe tCTL is what we need to go by for OC'ing, etc. I believe tCTL is shot, why I say this it depends on how mobo vendor is then setting up ROM.
> 
> The Stilt also posted he believed it was realistic in his thread on Anandtech when another asked on temps, he has C6H.
> 
> Some others they get "realistic" temps on 1001 or another UEFI in their view.
> 
> To me the UEFI implementation on this aspect is shot = tCTL shot depending on UEFI version.
> 
> a) AMD need to sort out the "FW", give the mobo vendors right info.
> 
> b) the mobo vendors have to get their UEFI sorted in this aspect.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pankomputerek*
> 
> I had mine go up to 98*C before on full load overclocked then system shut down as a safety precaution. 95*C doesn't seem to be a problem however on my setup. Struggling to get it below 50*C non-OC.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Mine reaches 88-90c for tctl, CPU temp is report about 5 degrees less (280mm Eisbaer) and I also have no indication that it really runs that hot
> It usually doesn't go below 50c even in idle which makes the fans running load under even light load.
> This temp thing is really annoying....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledati*
> 
> Edit: I should also add that when my PC is stressed (70 °C+), the case exhaust heat is barely even tepid.


Seriously this "guess the temp?" game is getting kinda comical. Here's something I don't think we've considered/asked yet:

Has anyone actually hit the "rev limiter" on these chips? That is, stressed hard & hot enough to get their CPUs to throttle? Anyone? Forget whether Sensor X, Y, or Z "says" your running at 85, 95, 98, etc. Most modern CPUs will downclock at the thermal/power limit to prevent catastrophic damage. According to AMD, the "redline" on these puppies is 95C, right? It may seem like silly question, but if no one has any real bearing on temps, why not just find the "ceiling" and then work our way down (via offsets or whatever).

The reason I ask is b/c this rig never seems to generate any damn heat!

My Intel 3930K build (130 watt envelop, 32nm process) can double as a make-shift space heater under heavy lifting (OC'd to 4.4, she draws 150-200 watts depending on the task). Notably, BOTH towers on the heat-sink (Noctua DH-14) are physically warm (even very warm) to the touch, and the air exhausting from the top of the case is hot enough to warm the hands on a cold day. This Ryzen chip, by contrast, never seems to break a sweat. I've yet to feel ANYTHING resembling heat in either HS of the CPU cooler (Noctua DH-15 on this one), and the air leaving the case feels the same under load as it does at idle.

Can a tighter manufacturing process (14nm) and smaller envelope (95 watt) really make THAT much of a difference? Is the Ryzen 7 just crazy efficient? Or could these temp readings simply be too low, in which case we *may* have more headroom than we thought?

My CPU package power gets as high as 140-160 watt under very stressful loads (namely IBT), yet I never feel any heat coming off the chip. This may be perfectly normal, but I never would have expected this from an 8core/16 thread beast...


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> Seriously this "guess the temp?" game is getting kinda comical. Here's something I don't think we've considered/asked yet:
> 
> Has anyone actually hit the "rev limiter" on these chips? That is, stressed hard & hot enough to get their CPUs to throttle? Anyone? Forget whether Sensor X, Y, or Z "says" your running at 85, 95, 98, etc. Most modern CPUs will downclock at the thermal/power limit to prevent catastrophic damage. According to AMD, the "redline" on these puppies is 95C, right? It may seem like silly question, but if no one has any real bearing on temps, why not just find the "ceiling" and then work our way down (via offsets or whatever).
> 
> The reason I ask is b/c this rig never seems to generate any damn heat!
> 
> My Intel 3930K build (130 watt envelop, 32nm process) can double as a make-shift space heater under heavy lifting (OC'd to 4.4, she draws 150-200 watts depending on the task). Notably, BOTH towers on the heat-sink (Noctua DH-14) are physically warm (even very warm) to the touch, and the air exhausting from the top of the case is hot enough to warm the hands on a cold day. This Ryzen chip, by contrast, never seems to break a sweat. I've yet to feel ANYTHING resembling heat in either HS of the CPU cooler (Noctua DH-15 on this one), and the air leaving the case feels the same under load as it does at idle.
> 
> Can a tighter manufacturing process (14nm) and smaller envelope (95 watt) really make THAT much of a difference? Is the Ryzen 7 just crazy efficient? Or could these temp readings simply be low?
> 
> My CPU package power gets as high as 140-160 watt under very stressful loads (namely IBT), yet I never feel any heat coming off the chip...


Pretty sure @mus1mus has said, if i recall correctly, that hes actually hit the thermal limit a few times but could be wrong. My water temp reaches the same with both the 4690k and 1700x so for me its not an issue nor am i remotely close to thermal throttle haha.


----------



## Newwt

I'm looking for a point of reference,

I just passed 15mins of realbench at [email protected]

Is realbench good and how is 3.9 at 1.3v?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> I'm looking for a point of reference,
> 
> I just passed 15mins of realbench at [email protected]
> 
> Is realbench good and how is 3.9 at 1.3v?


3.9 at 1.3v is fantastic provided you don't have a single WHEA error or crash. Try to go for 30mins and see what happens. If you got no WHEA errors youre probably good to go.

Realbench stresses the gpu/cpu/ram at the same time giving the PC a full load, provided you did stress test and not benchmark haha.


----------



## Purple Hayz

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> OC guys seem to be getting L0-L3 cache errors as well.
> 
> I don't mind pumping more voltage into my cpu cooling is NOT an issue, hell ill pump 1.6v into this sucka 24/7 and not care a single bit but why? If its not necessary why raise voltage and run hotter? Obviously WHEA errors are being reported but how correct are they? Is it because in real bench its switching between both CCXs and causing cache issues? Dunno.
> 
> I run at 50-55°C running at 1.258, going to 1.3 to have no WHEA errors will make no difference temp wise for me.


I have mixed feelings about these cache errors as well. On one hand, I'm not crazy about the CPU generating any WHEA errors, even "correctable" ones. On the other hand, the number of programs I've been able to get these errors on numbers exactly ONE. Realbench. Anywhere from one a minute to one every 5 minutes, like clockwork. Also like clockwork? Passing Realbench









I ran Prime Blend for 8 hours and got zero errors
-I ran 20 loops of IBT on very high and got zero errors
-I've run dozens of benchmarks and never gotten any errors
-I encoded 1080p video using x264 and h265 for two hours today and got zero errors
-I estimated a nested multinomial probit model (which took 74 minutes to converge) and got zero errors

In short, the system does everything I need it to, and more, and I haven't had a single hiccup since settling on this speed/voltage. I may add a little more vcore just to satisfy my curiosity, but I just don't know if these WHEA errors are really that big a deal...


----------



## nycgtr

Edit nvm forgot about the first post.

Any idea why I still don't see downclocking with p states? All i did was set a0 p state on p0 and do a voltage offset. Ram speed was adjusted as well as ram timings all the other stuff was left on auto.


----------



## RS87

I have found this version of Prime95 which was updated specifically for Ryzen. Should yield better results. I think previous ones catered more towards Intel and their Hyper Threading. AMD have their proprietary way of doing this which I think the Prime95 developer has built this for. (that's my take on it, that might have sounded good but it could be bo***cks! lol) Anyway here it is Version 29.1 build 13:

http://www.mersenneforum.org/showthread.php?t=22141

I'm sure the hardcore stress testers here will know/find out if this works better or not.


----------



## Crowfood

What is the best nvme ssd benchmarking/stress testing software?


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowfood*
> 
> What is the best nvme ssd benchmarking/stress testing software?


Crystal DiskMark, AS SSD, ATTO Disk Benchmark.


----------



## Crowfood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Crystal DiskMark, AS SSD, ATTO Disk Benchmark.


Thanks!


----------



## HeliXpc

Some positive results from bios 1002, im happy to report I now can hit 3200mhz with the corsair lpx 3200 16gb ver 5.39 kit. Things are looking up for ryzen


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledati*
> 
> Hi, I also did some tests with the Sense MI Skew option Auto vs. Disabled.
> 
> System:
> Bios 1002 beta, everything default in bios EXCEPT all fans were set to 100% at all times.
> Ryzen 1800X w/ stock settings.
> 3x Noctua NF-S12A mounted intake fans (3x front).
> 3x Noctua NF-S12A mounted exhaust fans (3x top).
> Noctua NF-D15 CPU cooler w/ the both NF-A15 fans attached, pulling air from front and exhausting to back.
> Phanteks Enthoo Pro M TG case.
> New Windows Pro 64 (fully updated) installation w/ High Performance power plan enabled.
> Latest drivers installed directly from AMD, etc.
> 
> Tools used:
> HWiNFO 3115 beta (w64).
> Prime95 v291 (w64).
> 
> - All fans running 100% speed at all times.
> - Before even starting HWiNFO, I let Windows sit for five minutes.
> - Idle temps were collected ~3.5 minutes after starting HWiNFO.
> - Prime95 ran SmallFTTs @ 16 threads for ~5 minutes.
> - The only bios setting changed between tests was setting Sense Mi Skew Auto → Disabled.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Test 1:
> Sense MI Skew Auto (bios default setting):
> Minimum Idle Tctl:      41.8 °C
> Maximum Idle Tctl:      53.6 °C
> 
> Minimum Idle MB CPU:    46 °C
> Maximum Idle MB CPU:    58 °C
> 
> Maximum Stress Tctl:    72.8 °C
> Maximum Stress MB CPU:  74 °C
> 
> Test 2:
> Sense MI Skew Disabled:
> Minimum Idle Tctl:      44.8 °C (+ 3 °C)
> Maximum Idle Tctl:      61.9 °C (+ 8.3 °C)
> 
> Minimum Idle MB CPU:    49 °C   (+ 3 °C)
> Maximum Idle MB CPU:    59 °C   (+ 1 °C)
> 
> Maximum Stress Tctl:    79.8 °C (+ 7 °C)
> Maximum Stress MB CPU:  75 °C   (+ 1 °C)
> 
> I'm still thoroughly confused about temperature readings, especially considering people have reported much lower max temperatures w/ 1700s overclocked @ 4.0GHz. Can someone clarify if AMD's reported -20 °C offset is already accounted for by this bios version? From these readings, it doesn't look like that's what the Sense MI Skew option is applying.
> 
> Here's an album with screenshots of reported temperatures.
> 
> Edit: I should also add that when my PC is stressed (70 °C+), the case exhaust heat is barely even tepid. This may be normal for large tower coolers though as I have no prior experience.
> 
> Edit: Room temperature is about 68 °F / 20 °C according to thermostat.


Same here.
1800x idle around 50-55c under load with stock freq 65-75c and with OC 85-90c - all temps in Windows. BIOS idle is 60-67c with OC

I currently use temp offset in the BIOS to reduce them temp reading as this keeps the fans from ramping up in every page that loads in the Webbrowser - that's what I feel is really annoying .
However with this temp offset I only manage -25-28c and not the "perfect" -20c


----------



## Cata79

@elmor When will 16Gb sticks get some love?


----------



## Timur Born

Currently I am running another Realbench stress test at stock clocks using Flare X, still on 0038. This time I set all VRM related EFI settings to "Extreme" instead of "Optimized" and increases SOC to 1.05V. Let's see if this can finally survive without Code 8.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Settings?


vcore: 1.45V llc4
vddsoc: 1.125V
ram: 1.5V
1.8V pll: 2.06V
cpu current capability: 140%
phase profile: optimized
bclk: 135.6 MHz
cpu multi: 30.25 -> 4.101GHz
ram multi: 13.33 (*2) -> 3616 MHz
ram timings: 14-14-14-34

not completely stable, but passed 15 minutes of realbench


----------



## gupsterg

@bluej511 and others sharing temperature info

Just so shocking IMO, when AMD stated the temp offset between 1700, 1700X and 1800X I was like







. Why weren't reviewers given this info? I'm also thinking perhaps mobo makers weren't also told. Lets' just hope it gets sorted.

I just looked through my M7R "stuff" I count 6 UEFI updates I did. I never noticed any difference between them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledati*
> 
> Tools used:
> HWiNFO 3115 beta (w64).
> Prime95 v291 (w64).


Current HWiNFO for us is v5.47-3118, link in OP of the thread in my signature.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Stock CPU clock @1.375v (0.95 SOC) and stock RAM clock, did not survive Realbench, Code 8 black screen.


Perhaps board is borked







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> On the other hand, the number of programs I've been able to get these errors on numbers exactly ONE. Realbench. Anywhere from one a minute to one every 5 minutes, like clockwork. Also like clockwork? Passing Realbench


Dunno man. I'll share some of my screenies. This was just 1st time mucking around raising PState 0, quick tests.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Below screenies are in chronological order. 3.7GHz 60min, 3.8GHz 2hrs, 3.9GHz 2hrs and then final 3.8GHz which I tweaked few days ago, 4hrs run after rig had been up something like 38hrs+ doing other stability tests.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










For my system RB seemed not appropriate for stability testing, as x264 crashed 1st loop vs a 2hrs of RB pass without errors, so in my final 3.8GHz OC tweaks it was run last.

*** edit ***


Spoiler: Rerun of 3.8GHz ~1.35V 2400MHz C14, differing tweak to fan profile


----------



## Ubardog

Oki Really getting ticked off now

I can reproduce an Error in the bios ... I have mentioned this 3 times in this tread.
ATM I use DOCP standard 3200 Running @3.8 Pstate - Stable

I change DOCP to auto and manually set timing and volts (DOUBLE checked Pstates)

Post failure

Go back in to bios and Pstates have reverted BUT the Vcore off set is still + 0.1
This gives close to 1.5V

I CAN REPRODUCE THIS ERROR

Elmor Said in latest bios V error were fixed

So If i was pushing the 1.45v mark on P state tryna get stable and this happened . This would result in Vcore being close to 1.7v? nice!

As far as i can tell this only happens during Ram failure


ALSO
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Major issues and solutions
> 
> Disclamer: All information/software/firmware available here is provided as is, with no warranties and often in beta stage. Use at your own risk.


IE all the bios's we use atm are invalidating our warranties and with bugs like this going unchecked STILL.............. *** .... So are we better off going back to original Bios (bricking one) coz thats still under warranty


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

How to make VID lowered from 1.550?
3.9GHz and Core is ~1.286v to 1.330v

(







or this is only read error?)


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> Try bumping your dram voltage to 1.37. Also, you may have to use the 2933 target frequency and use bsclk to achieve 3200MHz. That's what I had to do. Don't forget to adjust your multiplier after changing bsclk.


Thanks. 1.37 dram voltage does the job!











Isn't CPU voltage too high on default settings with stock clocks? It flows between 1.35 and 1.45 all the time, even when system is idling...


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> How to make VID lowered from 1.550?
> 3.9GHz and Core is ~1.286v to 1.330v
> 
> (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this is only read error?)


Are you setting CPU MHz in PState 0 and then using offset voltage mode? if so then the 1.550V VID shown in HWiNFO is down to the SMU FW having "quirk".

Do you wait ~90sec+ after OS load to launch HWiNFO? if not, I always get "strange" sensor data, again down to SMU FW AFAIK, so wait after OS load to launch HWiNFO.


----------



## Kermeli

Updated bios from 0902 to 1002, let everything at auto except core ratio to 39. Soc voltage at auto got upto 1.177V, isnt this kinda too much? dialed it back to 1.1V, ranges from 1.112v to 1.090V now @Hwmonitor.

Finally my Cl14 3000mhz tridents are stable at 2933, upped the dram voltage a little bit from 1.35 to 1.37V. Currently testing r7 1700 3,9ghz at 1.395V, seems fine so far, volts get upto 1.417V, LLC lvl 2.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> Thanks. 1.37 dram voltage does the job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't CPU voltage too high on default settings with stock clocks? It flows between 1.35 and 1.45 all the time, even when system is idling...


Higher voltage at idle isn't as much of a concern as higher voltage at load. My idle voltage is 1.4625, but under stress tests it drops to 1.42 and gaming 1.44. Mine is so high as that's what I needed to achieve a 4GHz overclock.
If your idle voltage is a concern you can try manually setting your voltage to a target, or using voltage offset.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Edit nvm forgot about the first post.
> 
> Any idea why I still don't see downclocking with p states? All i did was set a0 p state on p0 and do a voltage offset. Ram speed was adjusted as well as ram timings all the other stuff was left on auto.


You forget your Power-plan. If your power-plan is set on Min/Max on 100% CPU, your clocks will never get lower. Only your voltages will go down!
You could play with your min/max CPU on High performance, or go with Balanced!


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> aaahhh, dont be so reasonable!
> 
> Like with all pcie devices, it drops to 2.0 at over 106 bclk, so you might lose some bandwidth.
> 
> Still using it as a boot drive, loading windows, doing storage things works just fine.


It doesn't drop always mate! If your PCIe can handle it stays on PCIe Genm 3!

ps: confirmed by asus reps!


----------



## Kermeli

Guess i got pretty decent chip. R7 1700 vcore set 1.375V at bios, dropped to 1.35V peaks at 1.417V. Soc at 1.05V set, tops at 1.090v.

Could someone explain why my cinebench score got up quite a bit after lowering voltages?

1652 points with 1.4V core, 1.1v SoC 1.37V DRAM
1702 points with 1.375V core, 1.05V SoC, 1.35V DRAM.

Gets up to 64C in cinebench run. Ram at 2933.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Ok, forget this buggy board. I am now looking for an X370 board that will be 100% stable for a business build with high end ram and psu, so no problems wanted. My main requirement is I do want bclk option in bios in case I want to overclock in the future. Will the Asus prime x370 be stable and have bclk or should I look for another company like Gigabyte? The prime is $100 cheaper than the crosshair, so what am I really missing going prime instead of crosshair? And no, I am not going to be doing liquid nitrogen , most I would ever overclock would be 4 ghz, lol.


Not even 1 issue with the board! I only replaced my RAM KIT.
Running stable as a rock! with 3200mhz RAM


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kermeli*
> 
> Guess i got pretty decent chip. R7 1700 vcore set 1.375V at bios, dropped to 1.35V peaks at 1.417V. Soc at 1.05V set, tops at 1.090v.
> 
> Could someone explain why my cinebench score got up quite a bit after lowering voltages?
> 
> 1652 points with 1.4V core, 1.1v SoC 1.37V DRAM
> 1702 points with 1.375V core, 1.05V SoC, 1.35V DRAM.
> 
> Gets up to 64C in cinebench run. Ram at 2933.


+-10 points difference in CB is normal. Hit it a few times and you will get different scores each time.
I dont think its something with your voltage!
Mosly something with background processes!

Test this and you will get highest results:

Leave your pc approx 10 min on idle witH CB open.
Then hit the run button straight from lowest idle mode !


----------



## Mumak

So it really seems we will need to substract 20 C from Tctl reported as advised several times by AMD.
Tctl = Tdie + Tctl_offset
Tctl = temperature reported by the CPU
Tdie = temperature of the CPU die
Currently Tctl_offset = 20 for 1700X and 1800X, for other's it's 0.
I was hesitant to provide adjusted values, because this would cause inconsistency among other monitoring tools, so I have decided since the next HWiNFO build to show the temperatures as:
- For CPUs that have the offset show: *"CPU (Tctl)"* which is the raw temperature read and *"CPU (Tdie)"* = Tctl - Tctl_offset.
- For CPUs without Tctl_offset show only: *"CPU (Tctl/Tdie)"*
This way all users can choose which value to trust.


----------



## SpecChum

Can someone who can get 3200 C14 just do me a favour please?

I'm interested in the Fire Strike scores from 2933 C14 to 3200 C14.

Anyone OK to test? +rep if you do


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Are you setting CPU MHz in PState 0 and then using offset voltage mode? if so then the 1.550V VID shown in HWiNFO is down to the SMU FW having "quirk".
> 
> Do you wait ~90sec+ after OS load to launch HWiNFO? if not, I always get "strange" sensor data, again down to SMU FW AFAIK, so wait after OS load to launch HWiNFO.


Are you setting CPU MHz in PState 0 NO
Do you wait ~90sec+ after OS load to launch HWiNFO? YES the problem exist

IMO is just strange readings, becouse i have now Easy OC with 3.91GHz 1.3v + 2800MHz CL14-13 30 1T RAM with VDD SOC V on 1.112v

Everything working perfectly, even on my Game OC 4.02GHz









@gupsterg THX bro for response


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> So it really seems we will need to substract 20 C from Tctl reported as advised several times by AMD.
> Tctl = Tdie + Tctl_offset
> Tctl = temperature reported by the CPU
> Tdie = temperature of the CPU die
> Currently Tctl_offset = 20 for 1700X and 1800X, for other's it's 0.
> I was hesitant to provide adjusted values, because this would cause inconsistency among other monitoring tools, so I have decided since the next HWiNFO build to show the temperatures as:
> - For CPUs that have the offset show: *"CPU (Tctl)"* which is the raw temperature read and *"CPU (Tdie)"* = Tctl - Tctl_offset.
> - For CPUs without Tctl_offset show only: *"CPU (Tctl/Tdie)"*
> This way all users can choose which value to trust.


Tcl_offset = T offset in the bios?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> *Are you setting CPU MHz in PState 0 NO*
> Do you wait ~90sec+ after OS load to launch HWiNFO? YES the problem exist
> 
> IMO is just strange readings, becouse i have now Easy OC with 3.91GHz 1.3v + 2800MHz CL14-13 30 1T RAM with VDD SOC V on 1.112v
> 
> Everything working perfectly, even on my Game OC 4.02GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @gupsterg THX bro for response


No worries man!







.

Bold text in your reply, in my view is the reason for your VID to be stuck at 1.55V (due to SMU FW "quirk"). If you wish to transfer you OC to PState rather than using CPU Multiplier on Extreme Tweaker page read the section *FAQ* > *Setting up PState 0 OC on C6H* in OP of my thread in sig.

Make sure your CPU Multiplier on Extreme Tweaker is set to [Auto]


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Can someone who can get 3200 C14 just do me a favour please?
> 
> I'm interested in the Fire Strike scores from 2933 C14 to 3200 C14.
> 
> Anyone OK to test? +rep if you do


here's my 1800X @ 4.125 GHz with 2x 16GB @ 3200 C14 and a mediocre 1080Ti:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12117546

still working on 3600 C14, but having pcie issues with gpu due to increased refclock...


----------



## ZoePancakes

I finaly got my motherboard and cpu







flashed to 0902.
Now i tried some overclocking but i cant even seem to get 3.7ghz stable

i tried vcore at 1.375 and at 1.4 rest all on default am i doing something wrong.
i can get cinebench and 3dmark running just fine it just crashes randomly after a hour


----------



## arang

updated to 1002
my ram command rate (CR) changed 2t (0902) to 1t (1002)
so i can't boot with 2666 setting 0902 could
how can i change 1T to 2T ?
is it possible?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arang*
> 
> updated to 1002
> my ram command rate (CR) changed 2t (0902) to 1t (1002)
> so i can't boot with 2666 setting 0902 could
> how can i change 1T to 2T ?
> is it possible?


You could first try to bump a bit on your dram voltage: 1.37v ?
And also try boot voltage ram on: 1.37


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZoePancakes*
> 
> I finaly got my motherboard and cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flashed to 0902.
> Now i tried some overclocking but i cant even seem to get 3.7ghz stable
> 
> i tried vcore at 1.375 and at 1.4 rest all on default am i doing something wrong.
> i can get cinebench and 3dmark running just fine it just crashes randomly after a hour


1700? 1700x ? 1800x ??


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZoePancakes*
> 
> I finaly got my motherboard and cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flashed to 0902.
> Now i tried some overclocking but i cant even seem to get 3.7ghz stable
> 
> i tried vcore at 1.375 and at 1.4 rest all on default am i doing something wrong.
> i can get cinebench and 3dmark running just fine it just crashes randomly after a hour


is your windows install up to date?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arang*
> 
> updated to 1002
> my ram command rate (CR) changed 2t (0902) to 1t (1002)
> so i can't boot with 2666 setting 0902 could
> how can i change 1T to 2T ?
> is it possible?


weird, people have posted screenshots of the 1002 being 2t, but mine also sets 1t.

would also like to know if there is a way to change that in the bios?


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> So it really seems we will need to substract 20 C from Tctl reported as advised several times by AMD.
> Tctl = Tdie + Tctl_offset
> Tctl = temperature reported by the CPU
> Tdie = temperature of the CPU die
> Currently Tctl_offset = 20 for 1700X and 1800X, for other's it's 0.
> I was hesitant to provide adjusted values, because this would cause inconsistency among other monitoring tools, so I have decided since the next HWiNFO build to show the temperatures as:
> - For CPUs that have the offset show: *"CPU (Tctl)"* which is the raw temperature read and *"CPU (Tdie)"* = Tctl - Tctl_offset.
> - For CPUs without Tctl_offset show only: *"CPU (Tctl/Tdie)"*
> This way all users can choose which value to trust.


I have tried to find it in the bios but it looks like you can't :/


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> I have found this version of Prime95 which was updated specifically for Ryzen. Should yield better results. I think previous ones catered more towards Intel and their Hyper Threading. AMD have their proprietary way of doing this which I think the Prime95 developer has built this for. (that's my take on it, that might have sounded good but it could be bo***cks! lol) Anyway here it is Version 29.1 build 13:
> 
> http://www.mersenneforum.org/showthread.php?t=22141
> 
> I'm sure the hardcore stress testers here will know/find out if this works better or not.


Custom

Min FFT: 1344K
Max FFT: 1344K
Run FFT In Place

PROFIT:

Blend is just too slow.


----------



## arang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> You could first try to bump a bit on your dram voltage: 1.37v ?
> And also try boot voltage ram on: 1.37


thanks for replay
i tried 2666 1.37v save and can't reboot
1t can't
my ram is 19200 trident z


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> here's my 1800X @ 4.125 GHz with 2x 16GB @ 3200 C14 and a mediocre 1080Ti:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12117546
> 
> still working on 3600 C14, but having pcie issues with gpu due to increased refclock...


Thanks for this, I was specifically looking for 2933 vs 3200, all other settings same.

+rep tho


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> I have tried to find it in the bios but it looks like you can't :/


It's not in the BIOS.

Murmak is talking about the internal offset AMD is putting on top of the Tdie readout. +20°C on 1700X and 1800X, 0°C on 1700. Right now we cannot change that value nor see it directly.
They do that to make sure the Fan is running at higher speed, because the X Models have higher leakage and have to be 20"C cooler than the 1700.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> It's not in the BIOS.
> 
> Murmak is talking about the internal offset AMD is putting on top of the Tdie readout. +20°C on 1700X and 1800X, 0°C on 1700. Right now we cannot change that value nor see it directly.
> They do that to make sure the Fan is running at higher speed, because the X Models have higher leakage and have to be 20"C cooler than the 1700.


Mine reads differently depending on miskew, if i disable it my temps are 20°C higher and if i set it to auto my temps are right exactly where they're supposed to be.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arang*
> 
> thanks for replay
> i tried 2666 1.37v save and can't reboot
> 1t can't
> my ram is 19200 trident z


whats your vsoc?


----------



## arang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> whats your vsoc?


auto
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> whats your vsoc?


auto
in bios 1.046


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Mine reads differently depending on miskew, if i disable it my temps are 20°C higher and if i set it to auto my temps are right exactly where they're supposed to be.


The temperature situation is a bit bonkers.

If I set skew to auto I idle well below ambient, which obviously isn't right. I have to have it disabled.

1700 here.


----------



## ZoePancakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> 1700? 1700x ? 1800x ??


I got the 1700x
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> is your windows install up to date?
> weird, people have posted screenshots of the 1002 being 2t, but mine also sets 1t.
> 
> would also like to know if there is a way to change that in the bios?


Ill double check that.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arang*
> 
> auto
> auto
> in bios 1.046


try setting manual on 1.15v, just to check if it works. You can tweak it later!
did you also try boot voltage on 1.37v ?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZoePancakes*
> 
> I got the 1700x
> Ill double check that.


im thinking you need to bump your vcore! Try with 1.43v! just to see if thats the issue!


----------



## arang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> The temperature situation is a bit bonkers.
> 
> If I set skew to auto I idle well below ambient, which obviously isn't right. I have to have it disabled.
> 
> 1700 here.


WOW this is really good tip

disable is effective 1700


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> So it really seems we will need to substract 20 C from Tctl reported as advised several times by AMD.
> Tctl = Tdie + Tctl_offset
> Tctl = temperature reported by the CPU
> Tdie = temperature of the CPU die
> Currently Tctl_offset = 20 for 1700X and 1800X, for other's it's 0.
> I was hesitant to provide adjusted values, because this would cause inconsistency among other monitoring tools, so I have decided since the next HWiNFO build to show the temperatures as:
> - For CPUs that have the offset show: *"CPU (Tctl)"* which is the raw temperature read and *"CPU (Tdie)"* = Tctl - Tctl_offset.
> - For CPUs without Tctl_offset show only: *"CPU (Tctl/Tdie)"*
> This way all users can choose which value to trust.


That's cool. However that still would not correct the reported CPU temp which is the temp that the BIOS and AI suite use to control the fans.

However a real solution would be that Asus and other manufacturers just add a BIOS option like

CPU temperature mode " AMD temp / "on die / real temp"

@raja - is that possible ?


----------



## Timur Born

I successfully just ran 4 hours of Realbench at stock settings, but with "Extreme" (all phases) VRM settings for Vcore, Soc and Dram voltages. Soc was at a rather high 1.1v, too. So next run I'm turning Soc back down to 0.95 and start another run. Vcore is still fixed at 1.375v in EFI, which allows 4 GHz Prime95 runs, so it should be more than good enough for stock clocks (while maintaining a fixed state).


----------



## Timur Born

Worth mentioning: CPU (socket) temp in Hwinfo 3119 is not an *exact* mirror of CH6 CPU temp. Sometimes the current values differs by one degree, the maximum often does so, too, and the minimum can sometimes show 0°C or even -74°C.


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Mine reads differently depending on miskew, if i disable it my temps are 20°C higher and if i set it to auto my temps are right exactly where they're supposed to be.


You're right, the skew is a little unknown right now. But the skew comes after the AMD offset, he was asking if he can change/see that in BIOS.


----------



## Timur Born

The average of CPU (socket) also shows digits after the decimal point, while the average of CH6 CPU temp is always full integers.


----------



## ZoePancakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> im thinking you need to bump your vcore! Try with 1.43v! just to see if thats the issue!


that high vcore for 3,7ghz i thought the margin was 1,375 to 1,4 for lowish oc's but i will try ^^

updating windows manualy now


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> So it really seems we will need to substract 20 C from Tctl reported as advised several times by AMD.
> Tctl = Tdie + Tctl_offset
> Tctl = temperature reported by the CPU
> Tdie = temperature of the CPU die
> Currently Tctl_offset = 20 for 1700X and 1800X, for other's it's 0.
> I was hesitant to provide adjusted values, because this would cause inconsistency among other monitoring tools, so I have decided since the next HWiNFO build to show the temperatures as:
> - For CPUs that have the offset show: *"CPU (Tctl)"* which is the raw temperature read and *"CPU (Tdie)"* = Tctl - Tctl_offset.
> - For CPUs without Tctl_offset show only: *"CPU (Tctl/Tdie)"*
> This way all users can choose which value to trust.


I must be the only one whose having tctl/cpu temp under the mobo reading correctly then. To me if i disable miskew my temps go up EXACTLY 20°C, ie will idle at 28°C now or so and miskew disabled will o to 48-54°C. And my peak will go from 50°C to 70°C under tctl.


----------



## arang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> try setting manual on 1.15v, just to check if it works. You can tweak it later!
> did you also try boot voltage on 1.37v ?


1.15 & 1.37 not boot T-T

i consider should rollback to 0902


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I must be the only one whose having tctl/cpu temp under the mobo reading correctly then. To me if i disable miskew my temps go up EXACTLY 20°C, ie will idle at 28°C now or so and miskew disabled will o to 48-54°C. And my peak will go from 50°C to 70°C under tctl.


Bonkers, as I said









1700 too?


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I must be the only one whose having tctl/cpu temp under the mobo reading correctly then. To me if i disable miskew my temps go up EXACTLY 20°C, ie will idle at 28°C now or so and miskew disabled will o to 48-54°C. And my peak will go from 50°C to 70°C under tctl.


Again skew != T_offset.

What you see with skew disabled is the behavior AMD wants. When you enable skew the motherboard reduces the reported temperature by a certain value (with 272 or whatever you use it's 20°C). Set the skew to another value and you will see different temperatures.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> Again skew != T_offset.
> 
> What you see with skew disabled is the behavior AMD wants. When you enable skew the motherboard reduces the reported temperature by a certain value (with 272 or whatever you use it's 20°C). Set the skew to another value and you will see different temperatures.


Yea i knew that already. My temps are running exactly where they should be on water. I doubt a 30°C water temp would give me a tctl of 70°C, 50-55°C makes much more sense.


----------



## bluej511

Back on topic. Just got my first 8 code.

Started up msi afterburner (with a few other programs running as well, its done the same on my old setup as well not sure why) and pc froze and shut down into code 8. Holding down the power button and restarting restarted it just fine and all my BIOS settings were fine.

So guessing code 8 might be a hard system crash maybe?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arang*
> 
> 1.15 & 1.37 not boot T-T
> 
> i consider should rollback to 0902


Yep if it doesnt help you! Rollback..

I just tried 1002 with no luck on stability... With same settings as 0902 it didnt pass RB for 10minutes








im now rolling back to 0902


----------



## arang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Yep if it doesnt help you! Rollback..
> 
> I just tried 1002 with no luck on stability... With same settings as 0902 it didnt pass RB for 10minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im now rolling back to 0902


thanks for your help


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea i knew that already. My temps are running exactly where they should be on water. I doubt a 30°C water temp would give me a tctl of 70°C, 50-55°C makes much more sense.


My H110i water temp is 32-35C under full load and I get 70C on the CPU - I do use 1.373v tho.

I'd look at idle temps to be honest, if it's idling below ambient you know it's wrong. I idle around 32-34C which is about dead on (ambient about 24C).

If I set SenseMI skew back to auto (the default) I idle at about 15C. Obviously not right.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Back on topic. Just got my first 8 code.
> 
> Started up msi afterburner (with a few other programs running as well, its done the same on my old setup as well not sure why) and pc froze and shut down into code 8. Holding down the power button and restarting restarted it just fine and all my BIOS settings were fine.
> 
> So guessing code 8 might be a hard system crash maybe?


Code 8 is CPU not operational.

You should get it on a normal shut down too, just before it actually switches off. Probably on a reboot also, albeit very quickly.


----------



## lordzed83

Small video i made today













New psu came in also


New 1002 bios VERY STABLE at my overclock ran 7 hours of realbench when iw ent out for rave last night


----------



## Mandarb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Oki Really getting ticked off now
> 
> I can reproduce an Error in the bios ... I have mentioned this 3 times in this tread.
> ATM I use DOCP standard 3200 Running @3.8 Pstate - Stable
> 
> I change DOCP to auto and manually set timing and volts (DOUBLE checked Pstates)
> 
> Post failure
> 
> Go back in to bios and Pstates have reverted BUT the Vcore off set is still + 0.1
> This gives close to 1.5V
> 
> I CAN REPRODUCE THIS ERROR
> 
> Elmor Said in latest bios V error were fixed
> 
> So If i was pushing the 1.45v mark on P state tryna get stable and this happened . This would result in Vcore being close to 1.7v? nice!
> 
> As far as i can tell this only happens during Ram failure
> 
> 
> ALSO
> IE all the bios's we use atm are invalidating our warranties and with bugs like this going unchecked STILL.............. *** .... So are we better off going back to original Bios (bricking one) coz thats still under warranty


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Oki Really getting ticked off now
> 
> I can reproduce an Error in the bios ... I have mentioned this 3 times in this tread.
> ATM I use DOCP standard 3200 Running @3.8 Pstate - Stable
> 
> I change DOCP to auto and manually set timing and volts (DOUBLE checked Pstates)
> 
> Post failure
> 
> Go back in to bios and Pstates have reverted BUT the Vcore off set is still + 0.1
> This gives close to 1.5V
> 
> I CAN REPRODUCE THIS ERROR
> 
> Elmor Said in latest bios V error were fixed
> 
> So If i was pushing the 1.45v mark on P state tryna get stable and this happened . This would result in Vcore being close to 1.7v? nice!
> 
> As far as i can tell this only happens during Ram failure
> 
> 
> ALSO
> IE all the bios's we use atm are invalidating our warranties and with bugs like this going unchecked STILL.............. *** .... So are we better off going back to original Bios (bricking one) coz thats still under warranty


You just use 0902 because that's not beta and is brick-fixed (check ASUS support site).
And hold down on overclocls for now.


----------



## Fright

@elmor

Got an Error 8 blackscreen/Mainboard fail right after booting up the machine. All settings on optimized defaults nothing changed, nothing!









Will this be fixed soon? Otherwise I have to return the board and get another manufacturer or even an Intel-platform, because under this circumstances working safely is not possible at the moment.

Edit: BIOS 0902


----------



## Ubardog

was starting to think my post was being ignored like the rambling of a mad man

"Disclamer: All information/software/firmware available here is provided as is, with no warranties and often in beta stage. Use at your own risk.

Collaterals

1002 Fixes a few bugs in 1001. No improvement in performance or overclocking range.
1001 (DRAM 1T mode) Restore defaults before flashing, or use USB BIOS Flashback.
0038 (DRAM 2T mode) Same as 1001 but DRAM set to 2T mode, better on some systems.
BIOS 0902 First BIOS with fixed "BIOS updating" problems. Superseded by 1001.
C6H XOC guide v05 Targeted to extreme overclockers but also has useful information for ambient and daily use
C6H OC Pack 0302 Has some tools mainly for benchmarking and extreme overclocking (also W7 USB drivers)"

Even 0902 Is here under the Warranty void section ..But that was me blowing off steam .

I am on 1002 and this problem has existed since 0902


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> My H110i water temp is 32-35C under full load and I get 70C on the CPU - I do use 1.373v tho.
> 
> I'd look at idle temps to be honest, if it's idling below ambient you know it's wrong. I idle around 32-34C which is about dead on (ambient about 24C).
> 
> If I set SenseMI skew back to auto (the default) I idle at about 15C. Obviously not right.


Oh no im perfectly where i need to be at idle, even if it doesnt downclock its not using much wattage or amps. Im sitting at 28°C idling with a water temp of 26°C after 30mins of bf1 so idle is right on as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Code 8 is CPU not operational.
> 
> You should get it on a normal shut down too, just before it actually switches off. Probably on a reboot also, albeit very quickly.


Yea ill have to take a look see if i notice it shutting it down too. Its the first time on 2 boards that msi afterburner has freezed on me, use to do it on my z97 platform as well so idk what it is. New HDD too so not sure why.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Oh no im perfectly where i need to be at idle, even if it doesnt downclock its not using much wattage or amps. Im sitting at 28°C idling with a water temp of 26°C after 30mins of bf1 so idle is right on as well.
> Yea ill have to take a look see if i notice it shutting it down too. Its the first time on 2 boards that msi afterburner has freezed on me, use to do it on my z97 platform as well so idk what it is. New HDD too so not sure why.


That's what I mean tho, how can 2 1700s (I assume you're on a 1700?) need 2 different settings on identical BIOS's on identical motherboards?


----------



## Ubardog

My 1700 stock voltage =1.33v

Pstate

FID 99
DID 8
VID: 3A =1.1875V @ 3.82

So to make this stable i used Offset +0.1 This registers in Bios and HW64 as1.375
8 hour small prime stable 1 h realbench.. I did no more Stably testing

All is FINE. Love the set up

But If i tweak ram and fail to boot. On a reset it will boot to windows. Unknowing to me that the Pstates have switched back to auto and offset voltage is still +0.1v and Ram is 2133 . but i always check bios after a fail So this has only been for short periods
so 1700 stock 1.33V offset 0.1 V = 1.482 V at idle

This should not happen Correct? I am Trying to point this out so it can be dealt with
Its some thing i can replicate so .... I am asking Is this isolated to my board , is it Boot Ram training is resetting more that it should or just user error and I am being Dumb
Either way i want to find out because this could cause destructive effects under the wrong circumstances


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> That's what I mean tho, how can 2 1700s (I assume you're on a 1700?) need 2 different settings on identical BIOS's on identical motherboards?


1700x mate thats why. I have the offset and the 1700 doesnt, shouldnt mess with miskew with a 1700 should leave it alone.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> 1700x mate thats why. I have the offset and the 1700 doesnt, shouldnt mess with miskew with a 1700 should leave it alone.


Ah, that explains it!

Yes, you need it on (or auto)

Sadly, you have to mess with it on 1001, it defaults to auto which seems to equal "on".

1700 needs it off.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Worth mentioning: CPU (socket) temp in Hwinfo 3119 is not an *exact* mirror of CH6 CPU temp. Sometimes the current values differs by one degree, the maximum often does so, too, and the minimum can sometimes show 0°C or even -74°C.


That difference must be just due to a different sampling time, the value must have changed in between. In new builds the true socket temperature will be show, which is the current Temperature 3 (or 4-6 which mirror the same one).


----------



## icyeye

this cold boot issue is making me laugh...man, every time i powered off mine pc from electrical circuit,on first start,every time i got failed oc.no matter what i do i need to start again from zero.after i got stabile oc and turn off Pc,but this time with electrical circuit on,no matter how many time i repeat it it will boot with zero problem.maybe i miss something which​ is related to this problem...if it's so,any advice??


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> this cold boot issue is making me laugh...man, every time i powered off mine pc from electrical circuit,on first start,every time i got failed oc.no matter what i do i need to start again from zero.after i got stabile oc and turn off Pc,but this time with electrical circuit on,no matter how many time i repeat it it will boot with zero problem.maybe i miss something which is related to this problem...if it's so,any advice??


I have this problem too. I notice if I hit the retry button a few times it'll eventually post as a failed OC then all I need to do is go into BIOS save my settings which are retained from before. If you OC with p-states, you might need to go in and set that again too.


----------



## matc

I resolved the cold boot issue but increasing socvoltage and also dram boot voltage.


----------



## waltercaorle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> I have this problem too. I notice if I hit the retry button a few times it'll eventually post as a failed OC then all I need to do is go into BIOS save my settings which are retained from before. If you OC with p-states, you might need to go in and set that again too.


same problem here ... i press few times the retry button for boot normally


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> I have this problem too. I notice if I hit the retry button a few times it'll eventually post as a failed OC then all I need to do is go into BIOS save my settings which are retained from before. If you OC with p-states, you might need to go in and set that again too.


no,i am with standard Oc mode.will try it like that.ty


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matc*
> 
> I resolved the cold boot issue but increasing socvoltage and also dram boot voltage.


what is your dram boot voltage?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> what is your dram boot voltage?


same as your dram voltage...


----------



## hughjazz44

What exactly is the difference between altering the CPU multiplier in the BIOS, altering it in Ryzen Master, or altering the 0 P-State in the BIOS?

Altering with Ryzen Master or raising the P-State will crash the PC almost immediately under load. This is at 4.0GHz and 1.45 Vcore no LLC. I just did the same thing by raising the CPU multiplier and it hasn't crashed in several minutes. I'm not saying it's stable, but it's definitely MORE stable.

Am I missing something, or is there a real difference between these methods? I'd prefer to overclock via P-State mods because I don't want to lose my lower P-States.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matc*
> 
> I resolved the cold boot issue but increasing socvoltage and also dram boot voltage.


This is beyond cold boot, it's when you've cut the power to the system. Setting dram boot and upping the soc can help with the normal cold boot issues people are having starting from an off state.


----------



## waltercaorle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> This is beyond cold boot, it's *when you've cut the power to the system*. Setting dram boot and upping the soc can help with the normal cold boot issues people are having starting from an off state.


exactly


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> What exactly is the difference between altering the CPU multiplier in the BIOS, altering it in Ryzen Master, or altering the 0 P-State in the BIOS?
> 
> Altering with Ryzen Master or raising the P-State will crash the PC almost immediately under load. This is at 4.0GHz and 1.45 Vcore no LLC. I just did the same thing by raising the CPU multiplier and it hasn't crashed in several minutes. I'm not saying it's stable, but it's definitely MORE stable.
> 
> Am I missing something, or is there a real difference between these methods? I'd prefer to overclock via P-State mods because I don't want to lose my lower P-States.


OC with Ryzen Master does the same as OC with Bios but its Real Time in windows!
OC with Pstates is OC in Bios but you are setting your multiplier in the Pstates page,
just setup your default voltage in Pstates, and play with your offset voltages in the Extreme Tweaker page.
Dont play with your voltages settings in the Pstates page! This need to be default there!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> this cold boot issue is making me laugh...man, every time i powered off mine pc from electrical circuit,on first start,every time i got failed oc.no matter what i do i need to start again from zero.after i got stabile oc and turn off Pc,but this time with electrical circuit on,no matter how many time i repeat it it will boot with zero problem.maybe i miss something which is related to this problem...if it's so,any advice??


Yea don't turn off your power supply. That's not a cold boot issue its just the board losing power since its getting no juice.

I don't know of anyone that turns off the PC power supply for whatever reason. At dead rest your pc will use <1w its totally pointless to turn off your psu or even unplug it. Seems like the people having issues thats the issue. Ive left mine plugged in for 4 days now ive had zero issues, even with an ambient of 18°C.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea don't turn off your power supply. That's not a cold boot issue its just the board losing power since its getting no juice.
> 
> I don't know of anyone that turns off the PC power supply for whatever reason. At dead rest your pc will use <1w its totally pointless to turn off your psu or even unplug it. Seems like the people having issues thats the issue. Ive left mine plugged in for 4 days now ive had zero issues, even with an ambient of 18°C.


Well, I was turning mine off because I've been doing a bunch of different hardware swaps/cable runs. Initially I built this thing as a tank, but decided that I could repurpose my 3930k as an unraid server and keep the new system light, with mostly SSDs.

Edit: Plus, I had to move it to get those vanity pics.


----------



## Timur Born

Running Realbench at stock CPU and RAM speeds caused a BSOD, this time using SOC 0.95v (instead of 1.05v). Before the BSOD could even be written to the system log it turned into a Code 8 black screen. Curiously this time the yellow DRAM led did not light up, all three leds were off, only the green CPU Ready led was lit.

In between the stock clock tests I also tried a 3200-CL14 run @1.05v SOC, which caused a Code 8. Now I am trying a 3200-CL15 @1.1v SOC.

Later on I will try another run at stock speeds @1.05v SOC. Only because it worked once for 4 hours doesn't mean it will work again. But if it does then we know that for stable *stock* speed I need to raise my SOC voltage.


----------



## NewbieOOz

Anyone using Corsair 16G x 2 3333MHz Vengeance LPX (CMK32GX4M2B3333C16)? I've tried to manually overclock up to 2999MHz with slightly loose timings, neither did work. Did anyone successfully overclocked beyond 2666MHz?
I'm stuck with this problem


----------



## scooter61686

OK time to post and see if anyone can help. I have G. Skill Trident Z F4-3200C16Q-32GTZKW and it will NOT post with anything higher than 2133Mhz and I'm only using 2 of the 4 sticks in the kit. when I use 4 sticks it wont recognize that theres anything more than 16GB of ram installed but it'll still post with them in there?! Does anyone have any help they could offer?


----------



## Masterchief79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter61686*
> 
> OK time to post and see if anyone can help. I have G. Skill Trident Z F4-3200C16Q-32GTZKW and it will NOT post with anything higher than 2133Mhz and I'm only using 2 of the 4 sticks in the kit. when I use 4 sticks it wont recognize that theres anything more than 16GB of ram installed but it'll still post with them in there?! Does anyone have any help they could offer?


Not in the sense that I know how to get them working.
But there is an AGESA microcode update which AMD gave to the board manufacturers, those should be working on integrating this update in their bios code. It should broadly enhance memory compatiblity. You could check if your kit is on the official dram support list already. If not, chances are, it gets supported with the next big update. It could still take a couple of weeks until it's available though.


----------



## Sh0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Well, I was turning mine off because I've been doing a bunch of different hardware swaps/cable runs. Initially I built this thing as a tank, but decided that I could repurpose my 3930k as an unraid server and keep the new system light, with mostly SSDs.
> 
> Edit: Plus, I had to move it to get those vanity pics.


Wow very beautiful build. I also have the Enthoo Evolv, but in the Galaxy White, and IMO it's the best case one can buy. This is getting me really excited. Great share!


----------



## Zak McKracken

Sorry if this has already been answered.

I'm trying to increase BCLK to speed up my memory a little bit.

Memory is set to 2666.
I have SK Hynix Chips on Corsair 16GB dr modules (four of them).

It boots fine if I set it to 101.8, but CPU-Z shows exactly 100 MHz:


If I set it to Auto or 100 MHz CPU-Z will display around 97. Why is this happening?

Also if I put 110 MHz, the board will post fine, then the windows boot up animation will show, but as soon as it's finished I just get a black screen and nothing is happening any more.

Does this mean it's unstable or is something wrong with my windows installation?


----------



## TheK

link for 1002 seems broken


----------



## HeliXpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zak McKracken*
> 
> Sorry if this has already been answered.
> 
> I'm trying to increase BCLK to speed up my memory a little bit.
> 
> Memory is set to 2666.
> I have SK Hynix Chips on Corsair 16GB dr modules (four of them).
> 
> It boots fine if I set it to 101.8, but CPU-Z shows exactly 100 MHz:
> 
> 
> If I set it to Auto or 100 MHz CPU-Z will display around 97. Why is this happening?
> 
> Also if I put 110 MHz, the board will post fine, then the windows boot up animation will show, but as soon as it's finished I just get a black screen and nothing is happening any more.
> 
> Does this mean it's unstable or is something wrong with my windows installation?


which bios version are you running?


----------



## Zak McKracken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> which bios version are you running?


I'm running 1001.


----------



## scooter61686

is it normal for the C6H to quickly power on then off 5 times after changing something in my BIOS?


----------



## scooter61686

working for me


----------



## scooter61686

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheK*
> 
> link for 1002 seems broken


its working for me


----------



## stevester118

Mine does this too, not sure why


----------



## HeliXpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zak McKracken*
> 
> I'm running 1001.


ok do this.

go into bios, load optimized defaults
update to bios 1002
then start with the memory first, once you get that stable, then start overclocking the multiplier on the cpu
also keep in mind the cpu soc voltage needs to be around 1.1v to help with stability
if you have a good cooling solution you should be able to reach some good results with these settings.

cpu multi at 40
memory at 2666 with 1.35v
cpu voltage at 1.425
cpu soc voltage at 1.1v
memory timings set them to the spec on the sticks

report back and good luck!


----------



## Masterchief79

Which postcode does it stop on when quickly rebooting several times? F9 by any chance? If yes, it means you memory settings/timings are unstable and it manually cycles through every timing and sets it to a higher even number so the system can post.


----------



## stevester118

Never overclocked RAM before tbh lol, all I did was change the setting from Auto to 3200 in BIOS. Is CMD16GX4M2B3000C15 Corsair Dominator Platinum supported at 3200MHz? And I'm using 1002, is the 2T timing a RAM thing or a BIOS thing?


----------



## scooter61686

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> Which postcode does it stop on when quickly rebooting several times? F9 by any chance? If yes, it means you memory settings/timings are unstable and it manually cycles through every timing and sets it to a higher even number so the system can post.


I think it is F9, ive tried setting them manually to [email protected] like the box says and still cant get them to read above 2133. this is a 3200 kit, the only thing i havent messed with is the SoC Voltage should i do something with that?


----------



## stevester118

Tried changing the timings to 14-14-14-14-34, computer instantly restarted like 4 times and went back to default 15-15-15-15-36. Does the voltage have anything to do with this problem? My kit is 3200MHz compatible.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sh0*
> 
> Wow very beautiful build. I also have the Enthoo Evolv, but in the Galaxy White, and IMO it's the best case one can buy. This is getting me really excited. Great share!


Thanks. I very please with the case. I'll probably add an LED strip soon and maybe get some RGB gskill if 32 @ 3200 ever becomes doable.


----------



## BoMbY

Seems like this is working as well:

 

It doesn't like the CL12.


----------



## Crowfood

Using 1800X. Flashed to 1002. Cleared Cmos. CPU temp reading around 60C in bios. Changing Sense MI Skew to Enabled and Sense MI Offset to 272 changes nothing either. Still Shows 60C. My temps shouldn't be 60C at default settings (no overclock) should they? I am using the Dark Rock Pro 3 Cooler. What should temps be? Any suggestions on what to do?


----------



## Timur Born

It more and more looks like VDDSOC is the culprit of my various Code 8 issues during heavy Realbench load. I just finished over 200 minutes of 3200-CL16 at 1.15v SOC. The disconcerting thing is that increased SOC is need for stock clocks even.


----------



## Driv3l

Installed the 1002 BIOS, and now I can't get my memory to run at 2933MHz. It ran fine using 1001.

Settings are SOC @ 1.0v, RAM at 1.35v and 18-18-18-36. They are Corsair Vengeance LPX rated for 3200Mhz.

On a slightly different note.. I start getting random "BAD_POOL_HEADER" BSODs in Windows 10. Not sure if it's related to the 1002 BIOS or something else. Has anyone else run into this error?

Will try downgrading back to 1001 and see if that fixes things.


----------



## Zak McKracken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> ok do this.
> 
> go into bios, load optimized defaults
> update to bios 1002
> then start with the memory first, once you get that stable, then start overclocking the multiplier on the cpu
> also keep in mind the cpu soc voltage needs to be around 1.1v to help with stability
> if you have a good cooling solution you should be able to reach some good results with these settings.
> 
> cpu multi at 40
> memory at 2666 with 1.35v
> cpu voltage at 1.425
> cpu soc voltage at 1.1v
> memory timings set them to the spec on the sticks
> 
> report back and good luck!


Thank you, but I don't want to oc the cpu, I just want the ram to run a little faster.

And I'm mostly wondering why windows boots, but hangs at a black screen right before the login screen should come up.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> ALSO
> IE all the bios's we use atm are invalidating our warranties and with bugs like this going unchecked STILL.............. *** .... So are we better off going back to original Bios (bricking one) coz thats still under warranty


0902 is a offical Bios on the ASUS website, so use that one only.


----------



## tomomosius

my cpuz bench doesnt look to bad even when compared to single threaded 7700k http://valid.x86.fr/na9uhk


----------



## JoN7Shepard

Anyone noticing default vcore about 0.1v higher in bios 1002? Normally use +0.01250 offset and windows was showing 1.5vcore!

Inverting a bunch of my settings now to compensate.


----------



## ZoePancakes

Wel after a day of crashing and crashing and crashing and trying im about to give up :/

memory is stable at 2400
set soc to 1.15

tried 3,7 ghz at 1,4 1,45 and 1.465
tried the same with 3.9

and results stay the same can run cinebech but when i do 3dmark or antyhing else it will some times just shove a error in your face the screen wont go black just error has occured try test again.

my win 10 is fully updated aswel im using 0902 bios atm


----------



## JoN7Shepard

Be careful with BIOS 1002. There is some sort of voltage bug with the P-States.

Just flashed to 1002, put in all my settings, and tried to see if I could boot my RAM faster than 2666. Could not. When restarted and set back to 1001 settings. Came back into windows and noticed my volts were little over 0.1v higher than they should be.

Checked bios. Noticed my P-State 0 custom profile changed back to auto. (I had just set it to manual before the RAM failed to boot.) Set it back to manual with FID A4, and now the voltages are back to normal.

Was a bit scary! Check your volts in 1002 everyone!

Edit: Not sure why the P-State settings got reset, but I was just reminded that when running default P-State settings, you'll frequently see 1.5v on a 1800X. So maybe that was just default XFR stuff.


----------



## Kriant

Default settings in bios...nice :/

Seriously WTH are these 1.547v on DEFAULT?


----------



## ZoePancakes

Hmm just did a test run on auto voltage on the dram on my 3,9 ghz try and it actualy completed 3d mark. also notice cinebench is getting 50-70 more points now on same ghz. still wierd as the memory wants 1.2 volt and not 1.39 it gives in auto

gues im just a realy green overclocker haha.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Default settings in bios...nice :/


Seems about right.

When you're using the chip stock IE not in OC mode, that voltage is the VID. Your chip will have an internal offset to lower it behind the scenes; between 0.2 and 0.44 I think.

Nothing to worry about.


----------



## JoN7Shepard

Is it normal for the BCLK to be fluctuating from 99.8 to 101.7? I don't remember seeing this when testing the 1001 bios. Concerning...


----------



## JoN7Shepard

Okay, I don't know what's going on in BIOS 1002, but it's mildly concerning and kind of cool... the Bus Clock is occasionally boosting to 101.8 from 99.8 (not sure if related to XFR). Which is getting my core clocks up to 4,172.6 MHz. P-State 0 FID is A4.

Lowered LLC to Level 2 as Elmor seemed to indicate that some LLC was actually a good thing. Vcore offset is 0.03125.

HWiNFO's VDDCR_CPU = 1.325 V under CINEBENCH load. (Min/Max show 0.931V / 1.387 V respectively)

Loving this 1800X. Seems like BIOS 1002 is doing okay now that my settings are locked in. But I will keep an eye!


----------



## LBManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Ah, that explains it!
> 
> Yes, you need it on (or auto)
> 
> Sadly, you have to mess with it on 1001, it defaults to auto which seems to equal "on".
> 
> 1700 needs it off.


Yes I can second this, with SenseMi skew auto I get temps 20 - 35 degrees. With it disabled I idle at 48.

But then this happens... Can't be good as I believe its the temp that controls the fan speeds.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBManiac*
> 
> Yes I can second this, with SenseMi skew auto I get temps 20 - 35 degrees. With it disabled I idle at 48.
> 
> But then this happens... Can't be good as I believe its the temp that controls the fan speeds.


Sub-Zero Wins!

EDIT: I don't seem to get that issue.


----------



## LBManiac

This is actually worrying me now...



Temperature has stuck at -73c now for a long time and fans havent sped up once even when running cinebench.

Are these faults going to be continuous with this board. It is my first time spending a bit extra thinking it would be a bit more reliable than cheaper options but I am fast regretting it...


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBManiac*
> 
> This is actually worrying me now...
> 
> 
> 
> Temperature has stuck at -73c now for a long time and fans havent sped up once even when running cinebench.
> 
> Are these faults going to be continuous with this board. It is my first time spending a bit extra thinking it would be a bit more reliable than cheaper options but I am fast regretting it...


Try removing AI Suite and use HWinfo to monitor your temp. I, personally, have had never ending issues thanks to AI Suite.


----------



## LBManiac

Following a reboot temps return to normal, but it isn't the first time the temps have got stuck at a silly low figure causing fans to stop working at correct speeds.

Here are bios settings which have run stable for me since last saturday when motherboard arrived. Although I'm on the edge of returning it via Amazon due to faults. System is on 24/7 and the last thing I want is it frying my chip when the motherboard ****s the bed and reports constant -73


----------



## LBManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> Try removing AI Suite and use HWinfo to monitor your temp. I, personally, have had never ending issues thanks to AI Suite.




HWInfo is reporting the same figure. The motherboard temperature is what Q-fan control uses and therefore if motherboard temp shows wrong then fans are wrong. Will remove AI suite now though to see if it stops the error from happening but it is a disgrace that the software supplied with the board is so unreliable.


----------



## hughjazz44

Is there like an aggregated list of all user's overclocks? I'd like to know what everyone is hitting. My 1700X seems to hate anything over 3.8GHz without hella volts. I think 3.9Ghz is attainable, but I'm pushing towards the 1.45V line.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Is there like an aggregated list of all user's overclocks? I'd like to know what everyone is hitting. My 1700X seems to hate anything over 3.8GHz without hella volts. I think 3.9Ghz is attainable, but I'm pushing towards the 1.45V line.


I'm 1.44v in BIOS for 3.9Ghz.

That's with no LLC tho.

I'm 1.3685v with LLV lvl3.

Both give 1.373v under full load.


----------



## ZoePancakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Is there like an aggregated list of all user's overclocks? I'd like to know what everyone is hitting. My 1700X seems to hate anything over 3.8GHz without hella volts. I think 3.9Ghz is attainable, but I'm pushing towards the 1.45V line.


Im in the same boat as you.
Tho i might have found my unstability and its looking to be memory

I just flashed to 1002 and i can now run 3,9 ghz on 1.42500 * i havent tried lower yet*.
and so far did 5 cinebench runs 3 3d marks on it and so far so good


----------



## hughjazz44

So do we know what's TRULY safe for voltage? I've heard 1.45V but even that seems high for a 14nm chip. My 28nm A10 was set at 1.45V for its overclock.


----------



## Wally West

All right, new problem here. It's with the sound driver. When I switch from a device to another device in sound manager. The windows sound will randomly (like a Russian roulette) goes to 100%. Even if i'm at 2%.

I Have a pair of Beyerdynamic custom one pro plugged in the front 3.5mm and a pair of Kanto YU3 plugged in the optical port on the back. It's very annoying and a restart doesn't fix it.


----------



## majestynl

*Okey guys, round 2 of my Pstates / Voltages / Offset / LLC Levels tests*
Im getting various end-results every time with different OC modes. Sometimes its difficult to find any logic..
But
Im starting to think LLC is definitely your friend if you push your CPU to the limits and also
want better temperatures in Pstates modes for sure. I could get stable without LLC, but need insanely increase my offset.
and this results in higher IDLE Temps and more issues for me...

*Cpu:* 1800x
*Memory:* G Skill - F4-3200C14D-16GTZR
*Timings:* 14 14 14 34
*Dram oltage:* 1.35v
*Bios Version:* 0902
For this test stable = 1hr Realbench stresstest!

*Round 2:*


4000Mhz
Pstates0
Vcore Offset + 0.04375v
3200mhz Dram
LLC Auto
On Load - Software read: 1.395v - 1.439v // DMM read: 1.412v
Temps: 38c -68c
No Stable


4000Mhz
Pstates0
Vcore Offset + 0.01250v
3200mhz Dram
LLC Level 3
On Load - Software read: 1.395v - 1.417v // DMM read: 1.41v - 1.42v
Temps: 35c -64c
Stable


4000Mhz
No Pstates
Vcore Offset + 0.05v
3200mhz Dram
LLC 1 << Tried also on Auto
On Load - Software read: 1.395v- 1.417v // DMM read: 1.42v
Temps: 40c -73c
No Stable


4000Mhz
No Pstates
Vcore Offset + 0.05v
3200mhz Dram
LLC 3
On Load - Software read: 1.439v // DMM read: 1.461v
Temps: 43c -76c
Stable
For more results and info see also : Ryzen Essential Info with link to owners info DB


----------



## Timur Born

Where do you measure DMM, ProbeIT or backside of CPU?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Where do you measure DMM, ProbeIT or backside of CPU?


ProbeIT


----------



## ShiftyJ

Would 3.975ghz at 1.4vcore stable be considered safe to run 24/7? This is with a 1700, temps are around 35c idle and 68c full load. Or should I try to use vcore offset instead?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyJ*
> 
> Would 3.975ghz at 1.4vcore stable be considered safe to run 24/7? This is with a 1700, temps are around 35c idle and 68c full load. Or should I try to use vcore offset instead?


I would go for offset! No need for high voltages on IDLE at 24/7.
And even it would be better using Pstates with Offset!


----------



## Timur Born

I really cannot reach ProbeIT inside my case. I tried like a dozen times and get no reading at all, even though I am sure that I hit the probe points and had my DMM in min/max mode. So if anyone can point me (preferably with photo) where to probe on the backplate I'd be happy to try that.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I really cannot reach ProbeIT inside my case. I tried like a dozen times and get no reading at all, even though I am sure that I hit the probe points and had my DMM in min/max mode. So if anyone can point me (preferably with photo) where to probe on the backplate I'd be happy to try that.


I had this problem also , but after i made more place by pulling the 24pin cable to the side, i hit them better!
After x times practise you will hit them faster


----------



## Timur Born

My 5.1/4" cage is in the way.


----------



## Newwt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> I would go for offset! No need for high voltages on IDLE at 24/7.
> And even it would be better using Pstates with Offset!


how does offset work?

does it offset the auto voltage or do you put in a manual voltage?


----------



## ShiftyJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> I would go for offset! No need for high voltages on IDLE at 24/7.
> And even it would be better using Pstates with Offset!


Thanks! Is there a post here explaining how to use Pstates with Offset?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> how does offset work?
> 
> does it offset the auto voltage or do you put in a manual voltage?


It offsets your default voltage. You only need to enter the offset value.

e.g: + 0.0125 (select the inputfield after you choose Offset, and hit + key on your keyboard)


----------



## Newwt

what is everyone using to stress the system? or whats best? Prime95? IBT?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyJ*
> 
> Thanks! Is there a post here explaining how to use Pstates with Offset?


You can find them in this Thread...but you need to navigate 466 pages









i can share screenshots of my bios if you have 1800x


----------



## Zhany

Quick question for you all, I seemed to have some difficulty installing the board in my case because of the IO shield, I made sure that the IO shield was fully installed into the case(even reinstalled it a couple times) and it had clipped in on all sides. Is it normal for the Padded IO shield to bulge out a bit after installation? and that there is some force required to make sure the standoffs are aligned properly?

I checked before installation that all the standoffs were thoroughly secured and in the correct configuration for an ATX board. .


----------



## Satanello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Thanks for this, I was specifically looking for 2933 vs 3200, all other settings same.
> 
> +rep tho


Hi i have a couple of results for you:

ram 2933 - Firestrike Extreme: 9628 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12124100

ram 3200 - Firestrike Extreme: 9642 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12124254

EDIT:
i also tested ad ram 3200 using 14-14-14-36 timing Vs 16-16-16-39 of the previosus results: fire strike Extreme result is 9650 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12124544

All parameters are equal (also ram timings and voltages)


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> Quick question for you all, I seemed to have some difficulty installing the board in my case because of the IO shield, I made sure that the IO shield was fully installed into the case(even reinstalled it a couple times) and it had clipped in on all sides. Is it normal for the Padded IO shield to bulge out a bit after installation? and that there is some force required to make sure the standoffs are aligned properly?
> 
> I checked before installation that all the standoffs were thoroughly secured and in the correct configuration for an ATX board. .


No problem at all!!


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> No problem at all!!


Sweet thank you, so far I'm loving the motherboard started up right away and accepted the current ram I have at its rated 2666MHz


----------



## ShiftyJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> You can find them in this Thread...but you need to navigate 466 pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can share screenshots of my bios if you have 1800x


I have a 1700. Wouldn't mind seeing your screenshots though.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> Sweet thank you, so far I'm loving the motherboard started up right away and accepted the current ram I have at its rated 2666MHz


Great!!! Succes and welcome!
If you need anything, this thread is full of information


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> You can find them in this Thread...but you need to navigate 466 pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can share screenshots of my bios if you have 1800x


Count me too. I would love to see your screenshots


----------



## Dr Woot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> Quick question for you all, I seemed to have some difficulty installing the board in my case because of the IO shield, I made sure that the IO shield was fully installed into the case(even reinstalled it a couple times) and it had clipped in on all sides. Is it normal for the Padded IO shield to bulge out a bit after installation? and that there is some force required to make sure the standoffs are aligned properly?
> 
> I checked before installation that all the standoffs were thoroughly secured and in the correct configuration for an ATX board. .


I had the same issue installing the board.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyJ*
> 
> I have a 1700. Wouldn't mind seeing your screenshots though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> Count me too. I would love to see your screenshots






Above Pstates are for the 1800x / If you want to setup yours (1700), you need to enter your Clockspeed as FID (hex)
eg for 3800mhz FID: *98*
DID is same as mine: *8*
And VID for the 1700: *3A*

After setting the above settings for Pstate, you can play with your offset values in the Extreme Tweakers page.


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above Pstates are for the 1800x / If you want to setup yours (1700), you need to enter your Clockspeed as FID (hex)
> eg for 3800mhz FID: 98
> DID is same as mine: 8
> And VID for the 1700: 3A


Could you tell me, how to get values for 1700X?


----------



## ShiftyJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above Pstates are for the 1800x / If you want to setup yours (1700), you need to enter your Clockspeed as FID (hex)
> eg for 3800mhz FID: *98*
> DID is same as mine: *8*
> And VID for the 1700: *3A*
> 
> After setting the above settings for Pstate, you can play with your offset values in the Extreme Tweakers page.


Thanks! So you only need to use Pstate0? Should I tinker with LLC?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> Could you tell me, how to get values for 1700X?


You can set them same as mine on the Pstates page.. The 1700x uses same default voltages!.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyJ*
> 
> Thanks! So you only need to use Pstate0? Should I tinker with LLC?


Thats on you... Im using my offset in combination with LLC level 3...
But you could also disablle LLC and use higher Offset.. .

Read my test few pages back..you can see results with different offset vs LLC levels...


----------



## kivikas14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> You can find them in this Thread...but you need to navigate 466 pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can share screenshots of my bios if you have 1800x


I would appreciate screenshots as well







. Just now, I gave up on my 1800x and let it run stock. As it was here said "no LLC", I ended up setting Pstates 0 and 1 to 4GHz at almost 1.45V (ends up at 1.397V or so under load).... but those high idles just don´t look encouraging.









Edit: Thanks for the share!


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kivikas14*
> 
> I would appreciate screenshots as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just now, I gave up on my 1800x and let it run stock. As it was here said "no LLC", I ended up setting Pstates 0 and 1 to 4GHz at almost 1.45V (ends up at 1.397V or so under load).... but those high idles just don´t look encouraging.


For me LLC has always worked fine and was mine best friend when i pushed the cpu to the limits.
You can read my test few pages back...maybe it will help you...

Dont forget...every cpu is different so there is NO BEST setting... You need to find YOUR best setting for your CPU and your own needs and comforts!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Dont forget...every cpu is different so there is NO BEST setting... You need to find YOUR best setting for your CPU and your own needs and comforts!


+rep,







.

Cheers for shares on your CPU/mobo/RAM







.


----------



## Newwt

Is aida64 a good stress tester?

This is 15mins 4ghz at 1.3v, @45*c. Should I be doing CPU or CPU,FPU,cache?

Also does anyone know what the distrubutedCom error is?


----------



## h2323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter61686*
> 
> OK time to post and see if anyone can help. I have G. Skill Trident Z F4-3200C16Q-32GTZKW and it will NOT post with anything higher than 2133Mhz and I'm only using 2 of the 4 sticks in the kit. when I use 4 sticks it wont recognize that theres anything more than 16GB of ram installed but it'll still post with them in there?! Does anyone have any help they could offer?


Put all 4 in go to the QVL and check the various settings for timimg and speed and try them. Manually set to 3200 and manually set timings.

First F5 the bios and flash to 1001 and or 1002.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Using DMM to measure voltage will be accurate only in idle. During load you will read higher than what the CPU is actually getting because of power plane droop being accounted for when the VRM outputs voltage.


If ProbeIT only measures VRM output voltage before droop, is it of any use then?
Quote:


> The VRM uses on-die sense outputs to read accurate voltage at the "destination". It will thus output a higher voltage during load because there will be significant voltage drop across the CPU and ground power plane. To get a more accurate reading you need to measure at the MLCCs at the back of the CPU socket, and be sure to also get your ground point from there.


Could anyone please post a photo with red arrow that clearly demonstrate where to stick the probes at on the back of the CPU socket?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> +rep,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Cheers for shares on your CPU/mobo/RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .










No problem mate ! Cheers


----------



## HeliXpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZoePancakes*
> 
> Wel after a day of crashing and crashing and crashing and trying im about to give up :/
> 
> memory is stable at 2400
> set soc to 1.15
> 
> tried 3,7 ghz at 1,4 1,45 and 1.465
> tried the same with 3.9
> 
> and results stay the same can run cinebech but when i do 3dmark or antyhing else it will some times just shove a error in your face the screen wont go black just error has occured try test again.
> 
> my win 10 is fully updated aswel im using 0902 bios atm
> 
> anybody any tips ><


Update the bios to 1002, fixed my low memory clocking issues, im now at 3200mhz 100% stable. What kit are you using?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> Update the bios to 1002, fixed my low memory clocking issues, im now at 3200mhz 100% stable. What kit are you using?


Interesting, I thought 1002 didn't have any performance changes?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Satanello*
> 
> Hi i have a couple of results for you:
> 
> ram 2933 - Firestrike Extreme: 9628 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12124100
> 
> ram 3200 - Firestrike Extreme: 9642 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12124254
> 
> EDIT:
> i also tested ad ram 3200 using 14-14-14-36 timing Vs 16-16-16-39 of the previosus results: fire strike Extreme result is 9650 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12124544
> 
> All parameters are equal (also ram timings and voltages)


Awesome thanks, so 0 difference then. Margin of error really.

Cool, I don't feel as bad not being able to hit 3200 now haha

Oh, +rep as promised...


----------



## ShiftyJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Thats on you... Im using my offset in combination with LLC level 3...
> But you could also disablle LLC and use higher Offset.. .
> 
> Read my test few pages back..you can see results with different offset vs LLC levels...


Well this is what I'm at atm. Really not familiar with most of this.

Pstate0 3900mhz

LLC3

VCore Offset - 0.0875 - VCore Reported as 1.286-1.308 in Bios

Ram at 3200 - Dram 1.35000 - Auto timings (This has always been stable for me)

VSoc is on auto - Should I change this?

Ran CB a few times with a 1714 score, will need to do a proper stability test.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Thats on you... Im using my offset in combination with LLC level 3...
> But you could also disablle LLC and use higher Offset.. .
> 
> Read my test few pages back..you can see results with different offset vs LLC levels...


Did we come to a conclusion of spiking on LLC lvl3?

I'd much rather use LLC for the lower idle volts.

Saying that I really need to try these fandangled offset and pstate thingies!


----------



## Timur Born

Seems that HWinfo (3119) does not report correct numbers for VDDCR voltages and power during idle times when the "High Performance" Windows power profile is used. Works properly with "Balanced" and "Power Saver", though. Reported values are too high, as if the CPU was still running at full Vcore.


----------



## Nocliptoni

Did some realbench on 4Ghz (30 minutes and further 3 hours of a loop later on) and it seems to be stable with my F4-3200C15D-16GVR kit running at 3200Mhz 15-15-15-35 .I have a one bench result running 4.1GHz at 1.417v ,just need to stability test it .Im pretty new to overclocking CPU's and mostly been a GPU overclocker before .Having great fun with Ryzen and learning as i go









4Ghz





Cinebench with 4.1Ghz


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> If ProbeIT only measures VRM output voltage before droop, is it of any use then?


ProTekkFZS post link.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Could anyone please post a photo with red arrow that clearly demonstrate where to stick the probes at on the back of the CPU socket?


Been looking not found one, not that I wish to measure it there but just for my thread OP.

Chew" posted these for Prime X370 Pro, link. Rear of C6H doesn't have those pads??


----------



## CwStrife

Is it safe to update to 1002 BIOS from 0038 if i'm using 4 sticks of memory running at 2T? You know it's weird I didn't even notice an option for 1T or 2T on the memory anywhere in the mobo settings now that I think about it....


----------



## SpecChum

@gupsterg

Just a thought, it might be worth having an LLC level in your DB otherwise the voltages at load are going to misleading.

We'll end up with a bunch of "everyone is getting 4Ghz at 1.3v but I'm at 1.45!" posts.


----------



## SpecChum

The differences can be quite large too.

For example, I'm at 1.3685v lvl3 or 1.44v auto.

Both result in 1.373v on load, which is what I need to be stable at 3.9Ghz.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> ProTekkFZS post link.
> Been looking not found one, not that I wish to measure it there but just for my thread OP.


Unfortunately he did not share what he googled for to find the information.
Quote:


> Chew" posted these for Prime X370 Pro, link. Rear of C6H doesn't have those pads??


No easy to find large soldering pads, no.


----------



## y0bailey

Just finished my build! Current issue (using bios 1002)

I have the corsair LPX "correct" recommended memory, however when I manually set the timings and 3200mhz (which at least it is booting in!) and the correct settings, I get the RAS PRECHARGE bumped to 27 instead of 19, tRAS to 54 instead of 36, and tRC to 90 instead of 54. WAY OFF

Anyone had this issue? Any ideas?


----------



## Wally West

19C, it is possible? doesn't feel cold at all here.
http://imgur.com/jlH9h43


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Just finished my build! Current issue (using bios 1002)
> 
> I have the corsair LPX "correct" recommended memory, however when I manually set the timings and 3200mhz (which at least it is booting in!) and the correct settings, I get the RAS PRECHARGE bumped to 27 instead of 19, tRAS to 54 instead of 36, and tRC to 90 instead of 54. WAY OFF
> 
> Anyone had this issue? Any ideas?


they're the subtimings we can alter at the minute; they are loose and that's by design from AMD.

Hopefully the new AGESA will fix that, and, ideally, make them editable!

I suspect they're the cause of a lot of people's RAM headaches...

For tighter timings use the 2933 strap and up your bclk.


----------



## gupsterg

@SpecChum

Will add column for LLC , +rep on helpful suggestion







.

@Timur Born

Dunno what he (or she?







) found on google, the link was to show it's ~0.019V difference between Pro Belt vs Socket.


----------



## dr1337

A bit off-topic but has anyone been able to get their their Crosshair VI to Aura sync with the Trident Z RGB RAM? That looks to be the most compatible and popular RAM for this motherboard.


----------



## Timur Born

Some more finds:

- Auto SOC voltage is 0.8v on my setup. It can happen, though, that a former manually entered value gets stuck in BIOS even after loading defaults. I saw that behavior with 0038 when after loading default the Auto value would still use the 1.05v I used manually before.

Since my G.Skill Flare X at stock clocks cause Code 8 even at manual 0.95v SOC that Auto value seems too low for a stable system. I will do more tests tomorrow.

- I earlier reported funky Vcore changes during idle times that even went over 1.5v while Auto voltage was used. This did not happen during load.

As it turns out this when the system timer resolution is set to anything lower than 6 ms. This also keeps Vcore from dropping lower during idle. Timer resolutions of 6 ms and more allow my (Auto) Vcore to drop down to 0.4v and no such high voltage spikes happen. The switch from 5.5 ms to 6 ms is also quite audible, because the latter causes my Seasonic PSU to emit audible buzzing noises during idle times.

Unfortunately Firefox still drops the timer resolution to 1 ms even when no flash content is displayed.


----------



## jdown

@elmor

I have plugged in a led strip. everything works perfect until i shutdown the pc and choosed at aura static color. I booted since then just fine. At the next day all ROG lightnings are gone. Nothing happens, even if i flashed a new bios or recovered to factory settings. has somebody the same problem with led lightning. Everything else still works fine!


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdown*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> I have plugged in a led strip. everything works perfect until i shutdown the pc and choosed at aura static color. I booted since then just fine. At the next day all ROG lightnings are gone. Nothing happens, even if i flashed a new bios or recovered to factory settings. has somebody the same problem with led lightning. Everything else still works fine!


I just added an LED strip and then my lights went all weird.

If you go to Aura software and then click the "DEFAULT" button, it should reset all your lights. After that, just use them as normal.


----------



## Newwt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above Pstates are for the 1800x / If you want to setup yours (1700), you need to enter your Clockspeed as FID (hex)
> eg for 3800mhz FID: *98*
> DID is same as mine: *8*
> And VID for the 1700: *3A*
> 
> After setting the above settings for Pstate, you can play with your offset values in the Extreme Tweakers page.


can you explain what DID and VID do please?


----------



## jdown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> I just added an LED strip and then my lights went all weird.
> 
> If you go to Aura software and then click the "DEFAULT" button, it should reset all your lights. After that, just use them as normal.


Thank you for your advice! I have also tried the default button, but it does not work. All ROG lights are still offline. What i does not understand i have nothing changed. Are there serious bugs, which kills the lights? After i deinstalled Asus Aura and reinstalled it i get following error: 0xc0000142. So it could be a aura software bug, which shuts off the LED light.

Is there a nice way to reset the LED Settings?

@elmor


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdown*
> 
> Thank you for your advice! I have also tried the default button, but it does not work. All ROG lights are still offline. What i does not understand i have nothing changed. Are there serious bugs, which kills the lights? After i deinstalled Asus Aura and reinstalled it i get following error: 0xc0000142. So it could be a aura software bug, which shuts off the LED light.
> 
> Is there a nice way to reset the LED Settings?
> 
> @elmor


I had a situation where my video card worked in Aura, but my chipset LED was stuck on red, and none of my other lights worked. I opened Aura, set it to "Color Cycle", clicked "APPLY", then clicked "DEFAULT" and they all started working again.

I don't know anything about your error on installation, though.


----------



## J-Bo

My CH6 is still at Asus for repair. Parts are back ordered...


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr1337*
> 
> A bit off-topic but has anyone been able to get their their Crosshair VI to Aura sync with the Trident Z RGB RAM? That looks to be the most compatible and popular RAM for this motherboard.


Yes, had to use g.skill trident z rgb beta software, but now when I load that or aura software it shows all the items and can sync them all from either software.


----------



## dook43

ELMOR: According to HWInfo, My F4-3200CL16D-32GTZA are Samsung.

Is there any hope for getting dual rank Samsung to rated speeds? Stuck at 2666 for the moment.

majestynl, Thanks, your screenshots helped me get PSTATES going on my 1700X. 3.95 stable now.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem mate ! Cheers


So if you customize the Pstate, does the bclk, ratio, etc except for the voltage offset get left alone in the extreme tweak section?

Like I want to keep my ram @ 2906 with a bclk of 109, is Pstate untouchable then or do i have to use different values in the Pstate?


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matc*
> 
> I resolved the cold boot issue but increasing socvoltage and also dram boot voltage.


Tried this but still got the coldboot issue. : /


----------



## jdown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> I had a situation where my video card worked in Aura, but my chipset LED was stuck on red, and none of my other lights worked. I opened Aura, set it to "Color Cycle", clicked "APPLY", then clicked "DEFAULT" and they all started working again.
> 
> I don't know anything about your error on installation, though.


It seams i am not alone with aura problems.

https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/730941-aura-stopped-working-asus-z270e-mobo/

I have no clue to fix the lighting fail. I am just wondering why the lights are off even when the pc is shutdown, because at Uefi are the lights still enabled.


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea don't turn off your power supply. That's not a cold boot issue its just the board losing power since its getting no juice.
> 
> I don't know of anyone that turns off the PC power supply for whatever reason. At dead rest your pc will use <1w its totally pointless to turn off your psu or even unplug it. Seems like the people having issues thats the issue. Ive left mine plugged in for 4 days now ive had zero issues, even with an ambient of 18°C.


Nope I got no issues but I like safety, so when I'm going to bed = power is off. Simple as that. And it is an issue nevertheless, so don't defend such quirks. Never got such issues with older boards and I take this "feature" as granted, that a pc can coldboot even when power was off. And I don't turn of the PSU but unplug the plug from the wallsocket. Normal usage. I personally hate standby so no device ever in my household is on standby, also simple as that. When it is not your preference so be it but don't judge other peoples behavior.

Edit: And it is definitely a thing I can set as granted from a board that costs 250+... Even that one has to talk about such "features" is pointless in this price region or generally should be pointless in todays pc environment.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdown*
> 
> It seams i am not alone with aura problems.
> 
> https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/730941-aura-stopped-working-asus-z270e-mobo/
> 
> I have no clue to fix the lighting fail. I am just wondering why the lights are off even when the pc is shutdown, because at Uefi are the lights even there still enabled.


I would attempt to get the Aura software properly installed. I believe current BIOS revisions have broken Aura, but if you can get the Aura software to work, you can get your lights on.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Nope I got no issues but I like safety, so when I'm going to bed = power is off. Simple as that. And it is an issue nevertheless, so don't defend such quirks. Never got such issues with older boards and I take this "feature" as granted, that a pc can coldboot even when power was off. And I don't turn of the PSU but unplug the plug from the wallsocket. Normal usage. I personally hate standby so no device ever in my household is on standby, also simple as that. When it is not your preference so be it but don't judge other peoples behavior.
> 
> Edit: And it is definitely a thing I can set as granted from a board that costs 250+... Even that one has to talk about such "features" is pointless in this price region or generally should be pointless in todays pc environment.


Safety? What are you running a 10$ power supply? Power supplies have more safety measure then you can shake a stick at.

You say you don't like standby? But unless you're shutting off your main breaker at your house then something is always on standby. You have a higher change of your fridge shorting out your house and starting a fire then your power supply, but hey i guess you unplug that as well overnight.

Don't defend yourself by saying something that makes no sense lol, just say there's a problem with unplugging my psu and my board losing all its settings. Try changing the CMOS battery problem solved, other then that it's not a board problem its a YOU problem.


----------



## Fright

Well it is a YOU problem because everybody I know handles their electric devices like this and pulls all plugs except from the fridge, when they are going to bed or leaving the house. It is not a CMOS battery problem because the board starts etc. and the board is new so for this high price there must be a full battery. Furthermore even if it is an expensive PSU it's made in china and everything can be faulty.

Everyone has it's preferences and that is okay, and none of my older boards had this issues so it is clearly a problem with the board and not my behavior or house electronics etc. the board/the bios is ****ed up, this is a given fact at this point seeing this thread and all other problems concering the ryzen platform.

Edit: The board doesn't lose anything but it starts 2 times in a row everytime I boot up the machine = none normal behavior of a board. Older boards didn't had this problem.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Well it is a YOU problem because everybody I know handles their electric devices like this and pulls all plugs except from the fridge, when they are going to bed or leaving the house. It is not a CMOS battery problem because the board starts etc. and the board is new so for this high price there must be a full battery. Furthermore even if it is an expensive PSU it's made in china and everything can be faulty.
> 
> Everyone has it's preferences and that is okay, and none of my older boards had this issues so it is clearly a problem with the board and not my behavior or house electronics etc. the board/the bios is ****ed up, this is a given fact at this point seeing this thread and all other problems concering the ryzen platform.


I don't have a problem powering PC on from turning my Power supply off for a while, even tho i don't normally do that. What PSU are you using?


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Safety? What are you running a 10$ power supply? Power supplies have more safety measure then you can shake a stick at.
> 
> You say you don't like standby? But unless you're shutting off your main breaker at your house then something is always on standby. You have a higher change of your fridge shorting out your house and starting a fire then your power supply, but hey i guess you unplug that as well overnight.
> 
> Don't defend yourself by saying something that makes no sense lol, just say there's a problem with unplugging my psu and my board losing all its settings. Try changing the CMOS battery problem solved, other then that it's not a board problem its a YOU problem.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Well it is a YOU problem because everybody I know handles their electric devices like this and pulls all plugs except from the fridge, when they are going to bed or leaving the house. It is not a CMOS battery problem because the board starts etc. and the board is new so for this high price there must be a full battery. Furthermore even if it is an expensive PSU it's made in china and everything can be faulty.
> 
> Everyone has it's preferences and that is okay, and none of my older boards had this issues so it is clearly a problem with the board and not my behavior or house electronics etc. the board/the bios is ****ed up, this is a given fact at this point seeing this thread and all other problems concering the ryzen platform.
> 
> Edit: The board doesn't lose anything but it starts 2 times in a row everytime I boot up the machine = none normal behavior of a board. Older boards didn't had this problem.


There are definitely issues with the CH6. Just be patient and wait for BIOS updates. They ARE coming.

Unplugging your computer from the wall is definitely weird. I've left my computer on 24/7 since 1999, and never have I had a problem. (Obviously, it's been multiple computers...) Computers are designed to be left on, just like your fridge.


----------



## Fright

Be quiet dark power pro 11 1000 W. The issue only occurs if the pc/board was separated from the power via pulling the plug from the wallsocket not turning of the switch on the psu.

It is not weird with the power prices in germany.









Edit: My problem with the issue is, that every double-start so to say, stresses my other components such as fans and hdds and deplets one additional start from them in their lifecycle.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I don't have a problem powering PC on from turning my Power supply off for a while, even tho i don't normally do that. What PSU are you using?


His problem isn't about powering off but straight out unplugging it from the wall, that not only drains remaining board power but will also drain the caps in the power supply, especially overnight. It's more concerning that a PSU is being unplugged/plugged in 365x a yr that would concern me, and the caps having to load themselves up again every morning.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> There are definitely issues with the CH6. Just be patient and wait for BIOS updates. They ARE coming.
> 
> Unplugging your computer from the wall is definitely weird. I've left my computer on 24/7 since 1999, and never have I had a problem. (Obviously, it's been multiple computers...) Computers are designed to be left on, just like your fridge.


Yea thats exactly right. And a 1000w psu for a 300w system makes no sense either but it is what it is.

And if it was an issue with the board everyone who turns off their PSUs would see it. Seems its only people who unplug their PSUs that have issues. Not sure if thats even board related.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Be quiet dark power pro 11 1000 W. The issue only occurs if the pc/board was separated from the power via pulling the plug from the wallsocket not turning of the switch on the psu.
> 
> It is not weird with the power prices in germany.


If you can't afford the electricity for a computer in standby, then maybe you shouldn't be buying a Ryzen 7 with a Crosshair VI Hero. Just sayin'...


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Be quiet dark power pro 11 1000 W. The issue only occurs if the pc/board was separated from the power via pulling the plug from the wallsocket not turning of the switch on the psu.
> 
> It is not weird with the power prices in germany.


Hmm.. I would advise against actually unplugging the psu from the wall on a constant basis. That i've never heard of anyone doing unless they were moving their pc somewhere. Maybe change to just turning off the PSU. It accomplishes the same thing without the wear and tear on your wall outlet. Your PSU itself might have something with it that needs to have some amount of power going to it even with the switch off, which is the probably the most likely thing going on with your situation. Dont see any other way unplugging would have a different effect from flipping the switch.


----------



## Fright

Must be board related bc no other board until now gave me those kind of issues. So definetely board related. Well it is a ~ 400 W system but the 1000 W are for another graphics card in the future + additional reserves. Don't want to change the psu with every upgrade and with amd graphics one couldn't assume they getting less power hungry.^^


----------



## y0bailey

Holy Hell am I a noob.

So if I want to just adjust multiplier, and I adjust the FID ratio in BIOS? I am putting in crazy high numbers like 135 to get to anything decently overclocked?

Am I missing something? Damn it's been 4 years since I overclocked my 8350.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Be quiet dark power pro 11 1000 W. The issue only occurs if the pc/board was separated from the power via pulling the plug from the wallsocket not turning of the switch on the psu.
> 
> It is not weird with the power prices in germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: My problem with the issue is, that every double-start so to say, stresses my other components such as fans and hdds and deplets one additional start from them in their lifecycle.


You're contradicting yourself.

If you're worried about power cycles affecting lifespan, then why do you power cycle EVERYDAY?


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Must be board related bc no other board until now gave me those kind of issues. So definetely board related. Well it is a ~ 400 W system but the 1000 W are for another graphics card in the future + additional reserves. Don't want to change the psu with every upgrade and with amd graphics one couldn't assume they getting less power hungry.^^


Dual GPUs don't even draw 1000w. If you had a 750w power supply, you'd be fine. And power supplies are more efficient closer to their max rating. Having a ton of headroom makes you LESS efficient. If you're so worried about the cost of electricity, you should've got a smaller power supply. Then you'd be saving money twice over (Once on the cost of the part, and again on the cost of electricity).


----------



## Fright

Powercycle =! powercylce I mean the powering on cylce not the loading cycle. And as far as I'm informed a capicator that holds power the whole time gets depleted much more than one that is constantly turned off after usage. Well only this board has this issue so definetely not my fault. nuff said, this is my 5th board or so and none of them before got issues with that, so behavior isn't the thing to look here, it is the bugs in the bios.

Edit: Nope ideal bias point is about 50% so I'm perfectly fine. Furthermore graphicscard itself says 1000 W would be safer with 2 of them and I go for the safety first option.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Must be board related bc no other board until now gave me those kind of issues. So definetely board related. Well it is a ~ 400 W system but the 1000 W are for another graphics card in the future + additional reserves. Don't want to change the psu with every upgrade and with amd graphics one couldn't assume they getting less power hungry.^^


after looking at PSU calculator for a ryzen setup with 1 gpu, i'll have to disagree with that







Unless they are horribly wrong, 750W PSU would be overworked and have a low life expectancy.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> You're contradicting yourself.
> 
> If you're worried about power cycles affecting lifespan, then why do you power cycle EVERYDAY?


Yea that's what i said but I'm not bothered anymore i gave up on that. If it's happening on every am4 board its a board issue, if its just on the ch6 its an Asus issue. But he probably hasn't thought that amd and ryzen function differently then boards he's had in the past and that if it's resetting settings every day then its a power issue, the cmos battery will store setting but if he's losing em overnight something is up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Dual GPUs don't even draw 1000w. If you had a 750w power supply, you'd be fine. And power supplies are more efficient closer to their max rating. Having a ton of headroom makes you LESS efficient. If you're so worried about the cost of electricity, you should've got a smaller power supply. Then you'd be saving money twice over (Once on the cost of the part, and again on the cost of electricity).


He also thinks its a 400w system when its probably a whole lot closer to 300w then 400, and peak efficiency for PSUs btw is right around 40% depending on the PSU. 300w for 1000w is not peak efficiency but close, problem is its not drawing 300w 24/7 especially with a ryzen cpu that wont run 100% in games or anywhere near it. But hey it is what it is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> after looking at PSU calculator for a ryzen setup with 1 gpu, i'll have to disagree with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless they are horribly wrong, 750W PSU would be overworked and have a low life expectancy.


Again read above, most PSUs have the best efficiency at around 35-60%, below and above they drop off, its more more noticeable in Europe where PSUs become more efficient.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Powercycle =! powercylce I mean the powering on cylce not the loading cycle. And as far as I'm informed a capicator that holds power the whole time gets depleted much more than one that is constantly turned off after usage. Well only this board has this issue so definetely not my fault. nuff said, this is my 5th board or so and none of them before got issues with that, so behavior isn't the thing to look here, it is the bugs in the bios.
> 
> Edit: Nope ideal bias point is about 50% so I'm perfectly fine. Furthermore graphicscard itself says 1000 W would be safer with 2 of them and I go for the safety first option.


It could be a board "Issue" that isnt really an issue. The initial power on for any ryzen board due to its new setup may require that your PSU's capacitors not be depleted.

Try this. Before you actually try to start your PC after leaving it unplugged, let the PSU get some electricity from the wall for a few minutes and see what happens.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea that's what i said but I'm not bothered anymore i gave up on that. If it's happening on every am4 board its a board issue, if its just on the ch6 its an Asus issue. But he probably hasn't thought that amd and ryzen function differently then boards he's had in the past and that if it's resetting settings every day then its a power issue, the cmos battery will store setting but if he's losing em overnight something is up.
> He also thinks its a 400w system when its probably a whole lot closer to 300w then 400, and peak efficiency for PSUs btw is right around 40% depending on the PSU. 300w for 1000w is not peak efficiency but close, problem is its not drawing 300w 24/7 especially with a ryzen cpu that wont run 100% in games or anywhere near it. But hey it is what it is.
> Again read above, most PSUs have the best efficiency at around 35-60%, below and above they drop off, its more more noticeable in Europe where PSUs become more efficient.


Aren't power supplies most efficient at around 80% load? Hence the 80+ rating system?

Edit: It says that PSUs are typically most efficient between 1/2 and 3/4 load.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea that's what i said but I'm not bothered anymore i gave up on that. If it's happening on every am4 board its a board issue, if its just on the ch6 its an Asus issue. But he probably hasn't thought that amd and ryzen function differently then boards he's had in the past and that if it's resetting settings every day then its a power issue, the cmos battery will store setting but if he's losing em overnight something is up.
> He also thinks its a 400w system when its probably a whole lot closer to 300w then 400, and peak efficiency for PSUs btw is right around 40% depending on the PSU. 300w for 1000w is not peak efficiency but close, problem is its not drawing 300w 24/7 especially with a ryzen cpu that wont run 100% in games or anywhere near it. But hey it is what it is.
> Again read above, most PSUs have the best efficiency at around 35-60%, below and above they drop off, its more more noticeable in Europe where PSUs become more efficient.


Well thats not really what i was getting at. I checked again and 2gpu setup (for me) recommended 1064w PSU. I wouldn't want to use a 750 watt PSU if I saw something like that would I? I don't think that would be efficient, but cause performance hits or worse.


----------



## hughjazz44

ANYWAY...

Unplugging your computer from the wall is electrically IDENTICAL to flipping the kill switch on the back of the power supply. It's not possible for one to act different from the other.

And as far as I've seen, the CH6 has issues initializing RAM (and maybe other things) so a cold boot can introduce problems, whereas a soft reset won't force a full re-initialization. It's not an issue with the CMOS battery or memory loss to the BIOS. If it was, your BIOS would clear to default every time you turned off your computer.


----------



## hotstocks

Power supplies (Most good gold) are most efficient around 50% load. Not only that but they will run quieter, cooler, and longer. Having a 1000w PSU for a 400-500w overclocked system with possibly two gpus, a bunch of fans, water pump, dvd, drives, etc. is by no means overkill, it is protection.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Well thats not really what i was getting at. I checked again and 2gpu setup (for me) recommended 1064w PSU. I wouldn't want to use a 750 watt PSU if I saw something like that would I? I don't think that would be efficient, but cause performance hits or worse.


I don't know what those PSU calculators are smoking.

From the power draw graphs I've seen in many different reviews, power draw for a system with a fully overclocked CPU and GPU is about 350W or so. Add a second fully overclocked GPU and it _might_ jump to 550W. You sure as hell don't need 450W in reserve for that.

Maybe if you need the absolute best in efficiency, you might want a 1000W power supply. But if you _really_ wanted that, you wouldn't be overclocking in the first place.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Well thats not really what i was getting at. I checked again and 2gpu setup (for me) recommended 1064w PSU. I wouldn't want to use a 750 watt PSU if I saw something like that would I? I don't think that would be efficient, but cause performance hits or worse.


https://images10.newegg.com/BizIntell/tool/psucalc/index.html

This says 661 watt is sufficient for a single GPU system with 3 drives attached.


----------



## mattlef

Hey Everyone.

Anyone with a 16x2 Hynix Kit able to hit 3200 while using P-States for OC?
Most i can get stable is 2666, and dont really want to touch the bclk - as that breaks the P-State and throws into OC mode correct?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> https://images10.newegg.com/BizIntell/tool/psucalc/index.html
> 
> This says 661 watt is sufficient for a single GPU system with 3 drives attached.


Your other options are probably quite different than mine. I get 853.

But, what everyone uses is different. And for that reason I think its best not to assume a 750w power supply would be sufficient for anothers needs. 1000w may very well be cutting it once you consider everything thats needing power in the pc.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Power supplies (Most good gold) are most efficient around 50% load. Not only that but they will run quieter, cooler, and longer. Having a 1000w PSU for a 400-500w overclocked system with possibly two gpus, a bunch of fans, water pump, dvd, drives, etc. is by no means overkill, it is protection.


I wouldnt say protection lol, i also dont want people thinking that HDDs and everything else in the system is more then 5w at a time.

A 125w rx480 and a 100w 1800x is by no means a 400w system. OCed at 1.268v im pulling MAX 125w or so (if accurate), add another 215w for my r9 390 on water and ive got a 340w dual combo. Thats without the water pump, ram, fan controller (with 12fans attached to it) and whatever else is in there. Add another r9 390 and its another 215w, 1000w in this case wouldnt be overkill at all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> I don't know what those PSU calculators are smoking.
> 
> From the power draw graphs I've seen in many different reviews, power draw for a system with a fully overclocked CPU and GPU is about 350W or so. Add a second fully overclocked GPU and it _might_ jump to 550W. You sure as hell don't need 450W in reserve for that.
> 
> Maybe if you need the absolute best in efficiency, you might want a 1000W power supply. But if you _really_ wanted that, you wouldn't be overclocking in the first place.


Because in Germany where power per kwh is .35c compared to france thats at .14c it makes more of a difference then youd think. Ive used power cost calculators and you can save somewhere between 1$ to 40$ a year just by picking the right PSU. Doesnt sound like much but considering PSUs go 5 yrs easy it does add up.

Youd be surprised what 2% in efficiency can add up to for a system that's running all the time. Why do you think most companies that rely on PSUs use titanium rated PSUs lol. Not doing it for the hell of it.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Power supplies (Most good gold) are most efficient around 50% load. Not only that but they will run quieter, cooler, and longer. Having a 1000w PSU for a 400-500w overclocked system with possibly two gpus, a bunch of fans, water pump, dvd, drives, etc. is by no means overkill, it is protection.


I wouldn't call it "protection". Having more watts on reserve doesn't make it any better or safer. That's like saying a tricycle is more reliable than a bike, and 4 wheeler is even better. If ANY of them gets a flat tire, you're equally not driving anymore. That's a weird analogy and maybe not relevant...


----------



## bluej511

For those interested give this a shot. In Germany, an extra 20w of power loss will cost you 20€ a year for a PC thats used 8hrs a day.

For a standy overnight it costs you 1€ for the YEAR if your PC is off for 8hrs a night, thats in Germany, in France its .40€ lol. You're saving a whole 1€ turning your PC off at night and thats 1€ for the year haha.

http://www.rapidtables.com/calc/electric/electricity-calculator.htm


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> For those interested give this a shot. In Germany, an extra 20w of power loss will cost you 20€ a year for a PC thats used 8hrs a day.
> 
> For a standy overnight it costs you 1€ for the YEAR if your PC is off for 8hrs a night, thats in Germany, in France its .40€ lol. You're saving a whole 1€ turning your PC off at night and thats 1€ for the year haha.
> 
> http://www.rapidtables.com/calc/electric/electricity-calculator.htm


Don't forget that you're also accelerating wear on all the moving components of your system, AND inconveniencing yourself daily.

Edit: Actually, you probably aren't accelerating wear, because all the moving parts stop just the same when you're sleeping as when you're powered off. So, just inconveniencing yourself...


----------



## kaseki

Averaged over the production lot, a quality power supply should be able to run at its rated power for a duration equal to its rated MTBF. Otherwise, the MTBF is not true, or applies to some other condition that should be specified. My recently acquired PC P&C supply for my Ryzen build has an MTBF over 100k hours, which is more than 10 years of operation.

When disconnected from the wall receptacle, the PSU should be OFF or drawing very low current because plug/receptacle connections are not designed to function as switches and will erode from disconnections at higher power levels. Note that a switch is not a requirement of the ATX12V specification (at least up through v. 2.3).

The operational point of maximum efficiency over the PSUs power range depends on its circuit topology. I have read of some that are at maximum at half loading. Generally, the modern 85% or better efficiency units will achieve that efficiency over a fairly wide range.

The most stressful part of an electrolytic capacitor's operation is withstanding the internal heat generated by the ripple current passing to and fro through its series resistance as it does its filtering job, assuming the capacitor is operating within its maximum operational envelope parameters and that it was properly constructed. Operating with an electrolyte does make an electrolytic capacitor a shorter lifetime component than capacitors with more inert dielectrics, such as films and mica.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> When disconnected from the wall receptacle, the PSU should be OFF or drawing very low current...


This doesn't even make any sense. When disconnected from the wall, the PSU *WILL ABSOLUTELY* be drawing ZERO current. It's not even possible to draw ANY current if it's not even connected!


----------



## kaseki

Yikes! How about: When the PSU *is to be* disconnected from the wall, ....

Sorry for the lack of precision.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Yikes! How about: When the PSU *is to be* disconnected from the wall, ....
> 
> Sorry for the lack of precision.


Ah! I got you now! I guess that could be interpreted either way.


----------



## Newwt

What would cause the CPU not to down clock when overclocking the p-state? I was under the impression that when not under load the core freq would drop along with the voltage?


----------



## HeliXpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Just finished my build! Current issue (using bios 1002)
> 
> I have the corsair LPX "correct" recommended memory, however when I manually set the timings and 3200mhz (which at least it is booting in!) and the correct settings, I get the RAS PRECHARGE bumped to 27 instead of 19, tRAS to 54 instead of 36, and tRC to 90 instead of 54. WAY OFF
> 
> Anyone had this issue? Any ideas?


Try docp standard, works for me.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

An unplugged PSU that's still drawing power somehow will DEFINATELY "*SUDOKU*" your board!!!


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> What would cause the CPU not to down clock when overclocking the p-state? I was under the impression that when not under load the core freq would drop along with the voltage?


If you have Windows power profile set to "High Performance" or if you've altered any values in the BIOS that would trigger "OC Mode".


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> What would cause the CPU not to down clock when overclocking the p-state? I was under the impression that when not under load the core freq would drop along with the voltage?


Did you increase VID under P-state 0? Not sure why, if its a bug, or if it will be fixed, but if you increase VID on CH6, it appears to cause the CPU to get stuck at a certain speed and not downclock. Current work around is to leave VID as default and set the Vcore as offset and +/- accordingly from the default VID.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> His problem isn't about powering off but straight out unplugging it from the wall, that not only drains remaining board power but will also drain the caps in the power supply, especially overnight. It's more concerning that a PSU is being unplugged/plugged in 365x a yr that would concern me, and the caps having to load themselves up again every morning.
> Yea thats exactly right. And a 1000w psu for a 300w system makes no sense either but it is what it is.
> 
> And if it was an issue with the board everyone who turns off their PSUs would see it. Seems its only people who unplug their PSUs that have issues. Not sure if thats even board related.


I should have added that with the PSU powered from the wall, but the motherboard not pulling PS_ON# (green wire) down to ground -- determined by the case power switch -- the 12V high power rails are not powered in the PSU so most capacitors in the PSU as well as many on the motherboard will be drained anyway whenever the PC is "OFF."


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> You seem to be in denial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mumak told you its bad. Gupsterg and I confirmed that raising volts makes the errors disappear. Guessing you just don't want to raise the volts for complete stability? (not that you may ever need to run your cpu that hard so you may not need it, but why wouldn't you just raise the volts?)


In @bluej511's defense, throwing more vcore at it won't necessarily fix the problem. After getting a code 8 crash today while RB was throwing these WHEA Code 19 errors (cache hierarchy), I tried to follow your and Gup's advice to get rid of them, and it didn't work (at least not by raising v-core). Here's everything I tried:

1) Was getting about 1 error/minute in RB when the system finally crashed. Vcore was at +.05 with LLC-2--which gave me 1.37v under max load. Gradually stepped up the offset until load voltages were reading 1.39, 1.41, even 1.43. The errors never fell to less than 7-8 per 15 minute RB run, and there was no improvement at all on the last few steps. Suggests that V-core increases alone cannot fix the problem.

2) Backed down voltage and kicked LLC up to level 3--giving 1.41v under max load. Errors fell to 4-5 per 15 minute stress test in RB. Better but still not gone

3) Raised SOC voltage from +.05 to .10 offset, ran RB again, and got 1 error in 15 minutes! Clearly I had cracked the case!









4) Raised SOC again to +.15 (which I was certain would solve problem once and for all). Re-ran RB.....and got TWO errors in the next 15 min.









5) At this point, I started to consider possibility that 4.0GHz, though stable through countless benchmarks and hours upon hours of stress testing, might not be a speed I can actually get 100% stable with ZERO errors of any kind. Incredibly frustrating, considering I can boot to Win at 4.2 and bench at 4.1. Still, numbers are numbers, and I seem to have few/no good options for getting "WHEA free" at 4.0. So down she goes:

6) Lowered to 3900 and got zero errors in 15 min of RB

7) Raised to 3975 and got 1 error in 15 min

8) Lowered to 3950 and got zero errors in 15 minutes. Reduced vcore back down to +.05) and LLC (back to 2) then ran again with zero errors. Ran a final RB for another two hours and still got no errors. Confirmed stability with IBT and Prime, and I'll give one more run of RB overnight to put it to bed.

Clearly, these code 19 errors _are_ a sign of potetial instability after all, and guys should be sure to confirm that they're error free in HWinfo and/or Event Viewer before calling an OC 100% "done"--EVEN IF THEY PASS VARIOUS STRESS TESTS. I wouldn't necessarily have said this yesterday, but there's no arguing with a Code 8. I suspect these "correctable" WHEA errors represent a slowly escalating probability of failure on any system in which they occur. It may take days, but a system throwing these codes _will_ eventually crash, it would seem.

I still may try to find a path back up to 4.0 (already tried increasing currents, phase, etc. in Digi tweaker), but for now 3.95 may be the best I can do if I insist on 100% stability with no errors and vcore <1.4


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> In @bluej511's defense, throwing more vcore at it won't necessarily fix the problem. After getting a code 8 crash today while RB was throwing these WHEA Code 19 errors (cache hierarchy), I tried to follow your and Gup's advice to get rid of them, and it didn't work (at least not by raising v-core). Here's everything I tried:
> 
> 1) Was getting about 1 error/minute in RB when the system finally crashed. Vcore was at +.05 with LLC-2--which gave me 1.37v under max load. Gradually stepped up the offset until load voltages were reading 1.39, 1.41, even 1.43. The errors never fell to less than 7-8 per 15 minute RB run, and there was no improvement at all on the last few steps. Suggests that V-core increases alone cannot fix the problem.
> 
> 2) Backed down voltage and kicked LLC up to level 3--giving 1.41v under max load. Errors fell to 4-5 per 15 minute stress test in RB. Better but still not gone
> 
> 3) Raised SOC voltage from +.05 to .10 offset, ran RB again, and got 1 error in 15 minutes! Clearly I had cracked the case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Raised SOC again to +.15 (which I was certain would solve problem once and for all). Re-ran RB.....and got TWO errors in the next 15 min.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5) At this point, I started to consider possibility that 4.0GHz, though stable through countless benchmarks, might not be a speed I can actually get 100% stable with ZERO errors of any kind. Incredibly frustrating, considering I can boot to Win at 4.2 and bench at 4.1. Still, numbers are numbers, and I seem to have few/no good options for getting "WHEA free" at 4.0. So down she goes:
> 
> 6) Lowered to 3900 and got zero errors in 15 min of RB
> 
> 7) Raised to 3975 and got 1 error in 15 min
> 
> 8) Lowered to 3950 and got zero errors in 15 minutes. Reduced vcore back down to +.05) and LLC (back to 2) then ran again with zero errors. Ran a final RB for another two hours and still got no errors. Confirmed stability with IBT and Prime, and I'll give one more run of RB overnight to put it to bed.
> 
> Clearly, these code 19 errors _are_ a sign of potetial instability after all, and guys should be sure to confirm that they're error free in HWinfo and/or Event Viewer before calling an OC 100% "done"--EVEN IF THEY PASS VARIOUS STRESS TESTS. I wouldn't necessarily have said this yesterday, but there's no arguing with a Code 8. I suspect these "correctable" WHEA errors represent a slowly escalating probability of failure on any system in which they occur. It may take days, but a system throwing these codes _will_ eventually crash, it would seem.
> 
> I still may try to find a path back to up to 4.0 (already tried increasing currents, phase, etc. in Digi tweaker), but for now 3.95 may be the best I can do if I insist on 100% stability with no errors and vcore <1.4


Guessing you hit a hard wall of some kind on your processor. I hope you find a way around it and get to 4Ghz though. But yes I agree, at a certain point throwing more volts won't do any good. But it should work at around 3.8Ghz-3.9Ghz.

Its why I settled on 3.8Ghz on my 1700. I can go without any WHEA errors and keep my Vcore less than 1.35v for longevity reasons.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> In @bluej511's defense, throwing more vcore at it won't necessarily fix the problem. After getting a code 8 crash today while RB was throwing these WHEA Code 19 errors (cache hierarchy), I tried to follow your and Gup's advice to get rid of them, and it didn't work (at least not by raising v-core). Here's everything I tried:
> 
> 1) Was getting about 1 error/minute in RB when the system finally crashed. Vcore was at +.05 with LLC-2--which gave me 1.37v under max load. Gradually stepped up the offset until load voltages were reading 1.39, 1.41, even 1.43. The errors never fell to less than 7-8 per 15 minute RB run, and there was no improvement at all on the last few steps. Suggests that V-core increases alone cannot fix the problem.
> 
> 2) Backed down voltage and kicked LLC up to level 3--giving 1.41v under max load. Errors fell to 4-5 per 15 minute stress test in RB. Better but still not gone
> 
> 3) Raised SOC voltage from +.05 to .10 offset, ran RB again, and got 1 error in 15 minutes! Clearly I had cracked the case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Raised SOC again to +.15 (which I was certain would solve problem once and for all). Re-ran RB.....and got TWO errors in the next 15 min.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5) At this point, I started to consider possibility that 4.0GHz, though stable through countless benchmarks and hours upon hours of stress testing, might not be a speed I can actually get 100% stable with ZERO errors of any kind. Incredibly frustrating, considering I can boot to Win at 4.2 and bench at 4.1. Still, numbers are numbers, and I seem to have few/no good options for getting "WHEA free" at 4.0. So down she goes:
> 
> 6) Lowered to 3900 and got zero errors in 15 min of RB
> 
> 7) Raised to 3975 and got 1 error in 15 min
> 
> 8) Lowered to 3950 and got zero errors in 15 minutes. Reduced vcore back down to +.05) and LLC (back to 2) then ran again with zero errors. Ran a final RB for another two hours and still got no errors. Confirmed stability with IBT and Prime, and I'll give one more run of RB overnight to put it to bed.
> 
> Clearly, these code 19 errors _are_ a sign of potetial instability after all, and guys should be sure to confirm that they're error free in HWinfo and/or Event Viewer before calling an OC 100% "done"--EVEN IF THEY PASS VARIOUS STRESS TESTS. I wouldn't necessarily have said this yesterday, but there's no arguing with a Code 8. I suspect these "correctable" WHEA errors represent a slowly escalating probability of failure on any system in which they occur. It may take days, but a system throwing these codes _will_ eventually crash, it would seem.
> 
> I still may try to find a path back to up to 4.0 (already tried increasing currents, phase, etc. in Digi tweaker), but for now 3.95 may be the best I can do if I insist on 100% stability with no errors and vcore <1.4


My dmm shows 1.268v and i left LLC on auto (dmm shows 1.267-1.268 so i know voltage is fine), i have soc set to 1.000v and it shows 1.001-1.002 on the dmm so its perfect. Going from 1.238 to 1.268 (measured on dmm of course) has gone from 7 errors to zero and thats the whole 15mins.

From my understanding soc has to do with start up voltage to the board or something like that but i can't find anything else like that online.

Its been fine even without stress testing and has been stable. As someone else pointed, he only gets errors using realbench, everything else is stable with ZERO errors so who knows, i mean realbench is already a year old stress testing software so maybe when testing its giving out errors switching between ccxs we dont know. In my case just adding .020mv changed the errors from 7 to 0 (which 7 isnt much compared to your getting 1-2 per min lol)


----------



## Timur Born

I don't think SOC is just some kind of "startup" value, else it wouldn't affect RAM so much. I'm still testing and every run can takes hours, but for the time being SOC seems to be my main source of CODE 8 errors. And the higher I clock my RAM the more SOC I seem to need.

What makes me wonder is that Auto settings use an SOC of 0.8v, but I seem to need over 1v (tested 1.0v5 successfully) to get my system stable at *stock* clocks (2166 on RAM).


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I don't think SOC is just some kind of "startup" value, else it wouldn't affect RAM so much. I'm still testing and every run can takes hours, but for the time being SOC seems to be my main source of CODE 8 errors. And the higher I clock my RAM the more SOC I seem to need.
> 
> What makes me wonder is that Auto settings use an SOC of 0.8v, but I seem to need over 1v (tested 1.0v5 successfully) to get my system stable at *stock* clocks (2166 on RAM).


Of course it has to do with startup value, don't forget the first thing your RAM does is a ram test, why does upping SoC voltage help some people with ram settings booting up.

Pretty sure it stand for State of Charge voltage. But ryzen is the only processor that uses soc and we have only scratched the surface.


----------



## Timur Born

I wrote that I don't think it is "just" some startup voltage. I successfully boot with my RAM being anywhere between 2166-CL15 and 3200-CL14. But to stay Code 8 free for hours of running Realbench I need to increase SOC (considerably), even for all auto/optimized default settings. At least that is what it seems like for the time being.


----------



## CwStrife

What BIOS should I run with 4 8GB sticks


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I wrote that I don't think it is "just" some startup voltage. I successfully boot with my RAM being anywhere between 2166-CL15 and 3200-CL14. But to stay Code 8 free for hours of running Realbench I need to increase SOC (considerably), even for all auto/optimized default settings. At least that is what it seems like for the time being.


I think just because it boots doesnt mean its stable, in my opinion upping SoC voltage makes it much more stable at startup and therefore keeps it stable instantly and therefore no code 8 error. But supposedly code 8 has to do with the cpu and not the ram so who knows whats going on haha.


----------



## Timur Born

I do know that with BIOS 0038 at stock (2166) RAM speed I get Code 8 errors when SOC is set to 0.95v within less than 4 hours, but can run over 4 hours with an SOC of 1.05v. The length of stress testing necessary to make these errors appear makes the "stable" results hard to confirm, though.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> So if you customize the Pstate, does the bclk, ratio, etc except for the voltage offset get left alone in the extreme tweak section?
> 
> Like I want to keep my ram @ 2906 with a bclk of 109, is Pstate untouchable then or do i have to use different values in the Pstate?


afaik pstates oc is only possible with default bclk. as soon as you set bclk or multi manually, the cpu enters oc mode and no longer dynamically adjusts clocks or volts.

though, I am hoping to see this changed in the upcoming agesa update...


----------



## Ubardog

@elmor

2 issues now

I cant remember who else had the Sticky Temps. but
At some point yesterday My cpu temp got "stuck" I only noticed because to was gonna leave prime on all night. Went to set up log in HW64 I noticed CPU Temp not changing. Fan Cases were low RPM for the temps.My cpu cooler runs off liquid temp not cpu Thank foook I tried 3 different temp programs all Registering same temp.... Only a reboot fixed this... Just glad i noticed before running a 8hr MAX temp stress test with no CPU temperate monitoring



EDIT

After 1-2h gaming this morning I got sticky cpu temp again
Only a Restart Fixes it

2nd person to note this Pstate's Resetting but Offset V not
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoN7Shepard*
> 
> Be careful with BIOS 1002. There is some sort of voltage bug with the P-States.
> 
> Just flashed to 1002, put in all my settings, and tried to see if I could boot my RAM faster than 2666. Could not. When restarted and set back to 1001 settings. Came back into windows and noticed my volts were little over 0.1v higher than they should be.
> 
> Checked bios. Noticed my P-State 0 custom profile changed back to auto. (I had just set it to manual before the RAM failed to boot.) Set it back to manual with FID A4, and now the voltages are back to normal.
> 
> Was a bit scary! Check your volts in 1002 everyone!
> 
> Edit: Not sure why the P-State settings got reset, but I was just reminded that when running default P-State settings, you'll frequently see 1.5v on a 1800X. So maybe that was just default XFR stuff.


Starting to think its linked with the Bkcl @ 99.8 bug.and Pstate


----------



## Timur Born

I once saw temp 3-6 (socket) being stuck at load temps (42-43C) when the system went idle.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> the majority of users should find that an 8C16T AMD Ryzen processor will achieve 4.2 GHz @ 1.45V of CPU voltage


What do "the majority of users" think about this statement?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> the majority of users should find that an 8C16T AMD Ryzen processor will achieve 4.2 GHz @ 1.45V of CPU voltage
> 
> 
> 
> What do "the majority of users" think about this statement?
Click to expand...

I got more chance of winning the UK National Lottery!







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> In @bluej511's defense, throwing more vcore at it won't necessarily fix the problem. After getting a code 8 crash today while RB was throwing these WHEA Code 19 errors (cache hierarchy), I tried to follow your and Gup's advice to get rid of them, and it didn't work (at least not by raising v-core). Here's everything I tried:
> 
> 1) Was getting about 1 error/minute in RB when the system finally crashed. Vcore was at +.05 with LLC-2--which gave me 1.37v under max load. Gradually stepped up the offset until load voltages were reading 1.39, 1.41, even 1.43. The errors never fell to less than 7-8 per 15 minute RB run, and there was no improvement at all on the last few steps. Suggests that V-core increases alone cannot fix the problem.
> 
> 2) Backed down voltage and kicked LLC up to level 3--giving 1.41v under max load. Errors fell to 4-5 per 15 minute stress test in RB. Better but still not gone
> 
> 3) Raised SOC voltage from +.05 to .10 offset, ran RB again, and got 1 error in 15 minutes! Clearly I had cracked the case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Raised SOC again to +.15 (which I was certain would solve problem once and for all). Re-ran RB.....and got TWO errors in the next 15 min.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5) At this point, I started to consider possibility that 4.0GHz, though stable through countless benchmarks and hours upon hours of stress testing, might not be a speed I can actually get 100% stable with ZERO errors of any kind. Incredibly frustrating, considering I can boot to Win at 4.2 and bench at 4.1. Still, numbers are numbers, and I seem to have few/no good options for getting "WHEA free" at 4.0. So down she goes:
> 
> 6) Lowered to 3900 and got zero errors in 15 min of RB
> 
> 7) Raised to 3975 and got 1 error in 15 min
> 
> 8) Lowered to 3950 and got zero errors in 15 minutes. Reduced vcore back down to +.05) and LLC (back to 2) then ran again with zero errors. Ran a final RB for another two hours and still got no errors. Confirmed stability with IBT and Prime, and I'll give one more run of RB overnight to put it to bed.
> 
> Clearly, these code 19 errors _are_ a sign of potetial instability after all, and guys should be sure to confirm that they're error free in HWinfo and/or Event Viewer before calling an OC 100% "done"--EVEN IF THEY PASS VARIOUS STRESS TESTS. I wouldn't necessarily have said this yesterday, but there's no arguing with a Code 8. I suspect these "correctable" WHEA errors represent a slowly escalating probability of failure on any system in which they occur. It may take days, but a system throwing these codes _will_ eventually crash, it would seem.
> 
> I still may try to find a path back up to 4.0 (already tried increasing currents, phase, etc. in Digi tweaker), but for now 3.95 may be the best I can do if I insist on 100% stability with no errors and vcore <1.4


+rep for the share







.

Like I said in a previous post I'm not one to increase something if it doesn't need it







. So the pointer on VCORE got rid of L0 & L3 cache errors was just that and not meant to mean for all cases it applies







. Me and finalheaven were not going for 4.0GHz ACB OC, but just 3.9GHz or 3.8GHz, we both settled for the 3.8GHz as VCORE requirement was lower







.

Anyhow I appreciate your indepth post and have enjoyed your shares on OC'ing/DMM readings, did you happen to compare DMM readings of Pro Belt vs Socket?


----------



## Timur Born

I just finished a 3 hours run of Realbench using the Rampage V instead of Flare X, all at stock, including only 0.8v SOC. This doesn't mean much yet, but I'm now running HCI MemTest trying to get errors earlier in a test-run than what RB delivers.


----------



## BoMbY

Although I can run my 1800X at 4 GHz, it definitely isn't worth the voltage increase over running it at 3925 MHz, which seems to be the sweet spot for me. The difference is somewhere around 0.07v (offset +0.01250 vs. at least +0.08500 with LLC=Auto), which also raises the temperature by a few degrees and needs much more active cooling, while the performance difference for 75 MHz isn't that great.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Although I can run my 1800X at 4 GHz, it definitely isn't worth the voltage increase over running it at 3925 MHz, which seems to be the sweet spot for me. The difference is somewhere around 0.07v (offset +0.01250 vs. at least +0.08500 with LLC=Auto), which also raises the temperature by a few degrees and needs much more active cooling, while the performance difference for 75 MHz isn't that great.


Any chance of DMM readings from Pro Belt? or even VCORE from HWiNFO?

I use +137.5V on my R7 1700 to gain ~1.35V on DMM for 3.8GHz, hours of differing stability testing passed. 3.9GHz needs at least 1.46V to pass 10 loops of x264, not tested further as too much of a jump on VCORE needed.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Any chance of DMM readings from Pro Belt? or even VCORE from HWiNFO?
> 
> I use +137.5V on my R7 1700 to gain ~1.35V on DMM for 3.8GHz, hours of differing stability testing passed. 3.9GHz needs at least 1.46V to pass 10 loops of x264, not tested further as too much of a jump on VCORE needed.


I can't really do DMM in my case, but at 3925 MHz the VDDCR_CPU is around 1.3690v in idle, and around 1.3000v under full load, with some fluctuations. The VCore from the C6H sensor is around 1.3950v.


----------



## gupsterg

+rep, thank you. Do you have IHS stamp info? would like to add your result to DB.


----------



## y0bailey

Alright,

Been doing more tweaking.

Anyone noticing M.2 benchmark results under what many of the reviews score them? Is there a driver I need to sway to for the AHCI system? Any ideas here?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyJ*
> 
> Well this is what I'm at atm. Really not familiar with most of this.
> 
> Pstate0 3900mhz
> 
> LLC3
> 
> VCore Offset - 0.0875 - VCore Reported as 1.286-1.308 in Bios
> 
> Ram at 3200 - Dram 1.35000 - Auto timings (This has always been stable for me)
> 
> VSoc is on auto - Should I change this?


If that works with booting and stability you can leave it!


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> +rep, thank you. Do you have IHS stamp info? would like to add your result to DB.


What I have is this:


----------



## Viper61x23

I am having issues getting past the Q-Code 08 issue, which for me happens as soon as I power on.

I have the EK Supremacy waterblock but I am now at a loss of what to do. Originally I fitted the newly supplied EK backplate and full rubber gasket, but then could not power on. As per this forum I popped out the insert and I was able to boot up. I have 3200 memory and I think somewhere I read pushing reset would set to a lesser speed and I can see them at 2133. All good I installed Windows 10. Also updated bios to 1001 prior to windows install.

It was running fine and then I started getting 0d, so I re-seated the block and all was fine again for two days.

I turned off the PC for a few hours and now I cannot get past 08 which happens as soon as I power up.Turning off the PSU for 5 minutes or so changes the startup and I see it cycling through the various code, sometimes stopping at 46. If I reset it's then back to 08.

I see on the EK site now it says to use the stock AMD backplate. I have pinged EK to see what they say but what are people using?

If I change back to stock backplate do you think this will solve my issue?

Thanks


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I am using the old gasket + the new AM4 bracket. Works good here on my Supremacy Evo. I just tighten the screws all the way down in a crosspattern.

No cold boot issues, no contact issues, no heat issues, no stability issues, no memory issues, no boot issues.

Works good all watercooled with my GTX1080TI.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> What I have is this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


+rep, thank you, added your info. Would you take the time to view the entry and give any missing data and a CPU-Z Validation?


----------



## Viper61x23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I am using the old gasket + the new AM4 bracket. Works good here on my Supremacy Evo. I just tighten the screws all the way down in a crosspattern.
> 
> No cold boot issues, no contact issues, no heat issues, no stability issues, no memory issues, no boot issues.
> 
> Works good all watercooled with my GTX1080TI.


Just to clarify, you using the old backplate and gasket? i..e stock with MB and just the new bracket?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viper61x23*
> 
> Just to clarify, you using the old backplate and gasket? i..e stock with MB and just the new bracket?


New bracket as well.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> +rep, thank you, added your info. Would you take the time to view the entry and give any missing data and a CPU-Z Validation?


Actually I'm not perfectly sure to which database you are referring? Here is my latest CPU-Z entry: http://valid.x86.fr/k64unf


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viper61x23*
> 
> I am having issues getting past the Q-Code 08 issue, which for me happens as soon as I power on.
> 
> I have the EK Supremacy waterblock but I am now at a loss of what to do. Originally I fitted the newly supplied EK backplate and full rubber gasket, but then could not power on. As per this forum I popped out the insert and I was able to boot up. I have 3200 memory and I think somewhere I read pushing reset would set to a lesser speed and I can see them at 2133. All good I installed Windows 10. Also updated bios to 1001 prior to windows install.
> 
> It was running fine and then I started getting 0d, so I re-seated the block and all was fine again for two days.
> 
> I turned off the PC for a few hours and now I cannot get past 08 which happens as soon as I power up.Turning off the PSU for 5 minutes or so changes the startup and I see it cycling through the various code, sometimes stopping at 46. If I reset it's then back to 08.
> 
> I see on the EK site now it says to use the stock AMD backplate. I have pinged EK to see what they say but what are people using?
> 
> If I change back to stock backplate do you think this will solve my issue?
> 
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CreepinD*
> 
> For anyone using an EK block, and are still having issues. I removed the center part of the gasket, cut away any excess rubber that was sticking out past the back plate, and used the plastic spacer that was stuck to the stock back plate. I got my system up and running for 2 days now, and haven't an issue with it. Hopefully this info will help other EK users.


The EK gasket is probably the issue, not the backplate.


----------



## Serchio

The first settings I have checked in OC for my 1700X:

http://valid.x86.fr/y84we8


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Actually I'm not perfectly sure to which database you are referring? Here is my latest CPU-Z entry: http://valid.x86.fr/k64unf


Thank you. The DB I'm doing there is link in OP of thread linked in my signature.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> 
> The first settings I have checked in OC for my 1700X:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/y84we8


Will add your info to DB, thank you.


----------



## mattlef

Hey Everyone,

Has anyone successfully OC'd ram along side of a P-State OC? if so how did you do it?
Any BCLK Adjustments seems to break my P-State OC - are we stuck running at Strap with a P-State OC?

Going to sell my G-Skill Ripjaws (Hynix) and buy some Trident Z's (samsung) to see if i can get the ram up to 3600, but dont want to break my P-State OC.

Any help or feedback here would be hugely appreciated.

Thanks!
Matt


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viper61x23*
> 
> I am having issues getting past the Q-Code 08 issue, which for me happens as soon as I power on.
> 
> I have the EK Supremacy waterblock but I am now at a loss of what to do. Originally I fitted the newly supplied EK backplate and full rubber gasket, but then could not power on. As per this forum I popped out the insert and I was able to boot up. I have 3200 memory and I think somewhere I read pushing reset would set to a lesser speed and I can see them at 2133. All good I installed Windows 10. Also updated bios to 1001 prior to windows install.
> 
> It was running fine and then I started getting 0d, so I re-seated the block and all was fine again for two days.
> 
> I turned off the PC for a few hours and now I cannot get past 08 which happens as soon as I power up.Turning off the PSU for 5 minutes or so changes the startup and I see it cycling through the various code, sometimes stopping at 46. If I reset it's then back to 08.
> 
> I see on the EK site now it says to use the stock AMD backplate. I have pinged EK to see what they say but what are people using?
> 
> If I change back to stock backplate do you think this will solve my issue?
> 
> Thanks


Viper try to get your hands on some 4mm metal washer if you can (or if you have some of those spare ek white plastic washers), put 4 of them on the 4 posts that screw into the back plate but put them on the waterblock itself on the bracket so that they sit right under the springs. Then put the spring on then the caps and tighten all the way.

Let me know if it works, you should be fine using the ekwb am4 backplate and full gasket, just make sure to tighten the 4 screws nice and snug


----------



## imashark

LLC3 seems to help quite a bit. To get my 1800x stable at 4ghz without it, I had to set vcore to around 1.38 in BIOS and CPU-Z would report it nearing 1.4. Setting vcore any lower, I'd see stability issues real quick.
With LLC3, I have vcore set to 1.33 in BIOS and it is reporting mostly 1.352 with an occasional spike of 1.372 in CPU-Z. With that, it seems stable so far after a multiple cinebench. Will need to do a more thorough test to ensure stability.


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlef*
> 
> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Has anyone successfully OC'd ram along side of a P-State OC? if so how did you do it?
> Any BCLK Adjustments seems to break my P-State OC - are we stuck running at Strap with a P-State OC?
> 
> Going to sell my G-Skill Ripjaws (Hynix) and buy some Trident Z's (samsung) to see if i can get the ram up to 3600, but dont want to break my P-State OC.
> 
> Any help or feedback here would be hugely appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!
> Matt


I have my BCLK @ 100 and no issues 4.0GHz with 3200MHz ram using p-states.


----------



## mattlef

Assuming you're using Samsung IC's?
Just selecting it from the strap too i guess instead of OC'ing from 2933?

Can you confirm your bios? Hoping to replicate.


----------



## Newwt

well my cpu hits a massive wall at 1.325v. Trying to get 4GHz stable requires over 1.4v


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> I have my BCLK @ 100 and no issues 4.0GHz with 3200MHz ram using p-states.


Sweet







, +rep for share.

If you have IHS info of CPU, would you consider taking the time to share plus other data so I may add it all to DB?


----------



## Karagra

What is the Pstate 0 settings for 4.0ghz? I usually just increase the multiplier but now want to keep idle lower than max speed


----------



## Newwt

I believe its FID-A0, DID-8


----------



## mattlef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlef*
> 
> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Has anyone successfully OC'd ram along side of a P-State OC? if so how did you do it?
> Any BCLK Adjustments seems to break my P-State OC - are we stuck running at Strap with a P-State OC?
> 
> Going to sell my G-Skill Ripjaws (Hynix) and buy some Trident Z's (samsung) to see if i can get the ram up to 3600, but dont want to break my P-State OC.


Quickly following up on this one -

I noticed in OP that no one with a 2x16GB kit can really get above 2933mhz on their ram - even with Samsung IC's.
Anyone here rocking a 3200mhz 16x2 kit, and if so what bios?

I'd love to try myself, but my 2x16gb Hynix kit is stuck at 2666, and wont move at all if i increase the strap etc.

Trying to decide if its even worth it ATM to go out and replace this kit with Samsung IC's.


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , +rep for share.
> 
> If you have IHS info of CPU, would you consider taking the time to share plus other data so I may add it all to DB?


DRAM Freq: DDR4-3200MHz
DRAM Timing: 14-14-14-14-34
DRAM VBoot: 1.35
VCORE: Offset + 0.00625
VDDSOC: Manual = 1.15
VDRAM: Manual = 1.35
LLC: Auto

Pstate0 FID: A0
Pstate0 DID: 8
Pstate0 VID: 20

DRAM Modules: F4-3200C14D-16GVK
Samsung B-die: A500

I use Linux so I don't have any CPUZ screenshots or anything like that, let me know what you want to see as proof. No Linux drivers for temperature or voltage monitoring but I'm on a custom EKWB loop, so I'm very not concerned. You can see the temps jumping around in BIOS even just taking screenshots.

No cold boot issues, no stability issues, have run prime95 blend for ~24 hours no errors. Have also run the phoronix suite for CPU and Memory for around another 24h.


----------



## Karagra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> I believe its FID-A0, DID-8


Do I mess with the PState VID or just the offset in the other menu


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> Do I mess with the PState VID or just the offset in the other menu


Don't change VID


----------



## roybotnik

I have noticed some weird issues when resuming from sleep. @elmor - maybe you could create a google form for reporting these sorts of things so they don't get lost in the thread and so it's easier to look through everything... and have a category for memory overclocking to keep other issues separate since you're getting inundated with questions about that.

I'm currently running stable at 4.05ghz w/ 3200 C14 2x8GB. I'm using +0.10 vCore offset, multiplier changed via p-state, and manual 1.0v SoC voltage.

Three problems:

This has only happened once, but my vcore got totally screwed up. It maxed out at 1.05v or so, according to hwinfo64. I was curious if this was just a reporting issue so I ran cinebench. Sure enough, the voltage never increased and the system crashed and rebooted within a few seconds.
Just now, I resumed from sleep and my disks basically stopped working. I emptied my recycle bin and it just sat there calculating time remaining. I tried to uninstall something and it hung while "preparing to remove". I checked the event viewer and saw this being logged periodically: "Reset to device, \Device\RaidPort0, was issued." It showed up 3 times before I gave up and rebooted. I had to reboot using the reset button since Windows restart got stuck.
Additionally, during the same resume, the USB port my mouse was plugged into stopped working. Reconnecting it to the same port wouldn't work. I had to unplug it and use a different port. My keyboard was still working though. Both devices are using the top 4 USB ports. Oddly, it seems like it was just that single port on the same USB controller, since plugging it into a different port on the same row worked.
Here's the full details from the event log:


Spoiler: Event Log



Log Name: System
Source: storahci
Date: 3/26/2017 11:11:24 AM
Event ID: 129
Task Category: None
Level: Warning
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: RAWR
Description:
Reset to device, \Device\RaidPort0, was issued.
Event Xml:

Code:



Code:


<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="storahci" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="32772">129</EventID>
    <Level>3</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2017-03-26T15:11:24.986681200Z" />
    <EventRecordID>15574</EventRecordID>
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>RAWR</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    \Device\RaidPort0
    <Binary>0F001800010000000000000081000480010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000810004800000000000000000</Binary>
  </EventData>
</Event>


----------



## Karagra

Is there a place that shows all the PState values for the 1700?


----------



## y0bailey

I am getting to old/impatient to overclock.

I've been tweaking all yesterday and today, and haven't been having much luck getting over 3.8ghz on my 1700 (2x8gb DDR43200 samsung b-die singled sided). Just standard offset increases on core voltage, manual setting 1.1 SOC voltage. Messed with LLC a bit but have backed off.

Just using the ASUS windows based "auto overclock" settings get me to 3.925ghz and it is lasting longer than any of my manual attempts stability wise.

I need a dummies guide to overclocking the 1700 on this mobo. I miss my old ASUS SABERTOOTH990fx FX8350 guide. That was made for dummies like myself.

Anyone had better luck with the ASUS software auto-overclock than their own efforts?!


----------



## Silentwords

Hi! I'm using BIOS 1002 and the overclock is stable at 3.9Ghz @ 1.33v. No problems while the system is running, but when I cold (boot from a full shutdown), I get a repeatable 0d error. I can fix it with the CMOS Clear, renter the settings, reboot the board, and it works again.

I'm not very experienced with OCing, so there's something I'm probably doing wrong.

My settings are as follows:

BCLK 100 (Manual)
Ratio 39
Load Line Calibration 3
CPU Volt Mode Offset -.05

Memory is at 3200 14-14-14-34 set manually. (Using the approved GSkill Tridentz 2x8GB kit).

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silentwords*
> 
> Hi! I'm using BIOS 1002 and the overclock is stable at 3.9Ghz @ 1.33v. No problems while the system is running, but when I cold (boot from a full shutdown), I get a repeatable 0d error. I can fix it with the CMOS Clear, renter the settings, reboot the board, and it works again.
> 
> I'm not very experienced with OCing, so there's something I'm probably doing wrong.
> 
> My settings are as follows:
> 
> BCLK 100 (Manual)
> Ratio 39
> Load Line Calibration 3
> CPU Volt Mode Offset -.05
> 
> Memory is at 3200 14-14-14-34 set manually. (Using the approved GSkill Tridentz 2x8GB kit).
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.


This has been discussed to death in the thread, but it's hard to find everything. I might try making an FAQ today. It's a common issue at the moment. Basically, AMD has to fix their initialization routine before that stops happening.


----------



## Newwt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> Do I mess with the PState VID or just the offset in the other menu


i didn't my DID and VID were prefilled, Just change the FID and then adjust your voltages accordingly


----------



## Frikencio

Should I upgrade from 1001 to 1002 if my build is stable enough and already running 3200 RAM okay?

Meanwhile, a vanity gif.

http://i.imgur.com/RDhSqMN.gif

I am waiting for VEGA...


----------



## Silentwords

Thank you for taking the time to answer! This thread is pretty big.


----------



## gupsterg

@jugs

Sweet rig/OC







, thank you very much for share







.

The validation is not compulsory







, nor is what stability testing members do







, as we all have a own measure on that.

Aim of DB is to get IHS stamp info and what members use as a daily OC







, so others can see what to expect







.

If possible have you been able to get a under load DMM reading for VCORE from the "Pro Belt"?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> Is there a place that shows all the PState values for the 1700?





Spoiler: Stock PState 0









Spoiler: Stock PState 1









Spoiler: Stock Pstate 2







PState 3 is something like 400MHz and 0 VID, from when I looked last. Every other state in that section has no data when you select [Custom], so unused IMO.

I did lower my idle clocks / voltage by doing changes as shown in below screen.



I was able to take it down to 575000 (uV), any lower and rig crashed, code 8 . I verified by DMM on Pro Belt VCORE point that idle voltage had reduced. I needed the large drop of VID (ie 0.575V set) to see a lowering of ~100mV.

Reducing the CPU clock on PState 2 lower than 1125MHz also caused OS to hang intermittently when in use, board did not crash with Q-Code, etc.


----------



## Reikoji

I'm currently using 1002 with 4x16GB, so I dont foresee any problems. of course, its different for everyone.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Stock PState 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Stock PState 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Stock Pstate 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PState 3 is something like 400MHz and 0 VID, from when I looked last. Every other state in that section has no data when you select [Custom], so unused IMO.
> 
> I did lower my idle clocks / voltage by doing changes as shown in below screen.
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to take it down to 575000 (uV), any lower and rig crashed, code 8 . I verified by DMM on Pro Belt VCORE point that idle voltage had reduced. I needed the large 0.575V VID to see a lowering of ~100mV.
> 
> Reducing the CPU clock on PState 2 lower than 1125MHz also caused OS to hang intermittently when in use, board did not crash with Q-Code, etc.


I think if you are looking for default P-state values, that is discoverable by just changing all the Pstates from Auto to custom is it not?

I think the last few Pstates are used for sleep and hybernate.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> afaik pstates oc is only possible with default bclk. as soon as you set bclk or multi manually, the cpu enters oc mode and no longer dynamically adjusts clocks or volts.
> 
> though, I am hoping to see this changed in the upcoming agesa update...


Ugh t hat blows. Def hope for a bios revision that allows it someday. I guess i'll stick with extreme tweaker OCing for now.


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @jugs
> 
> Sweet rig/OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , thank you very much for share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The validation is not compulsory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , nor is what stability testing members do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , as we all have a own measure on that.
> 
> Aim of DB is to get IHS stamp info and what members use as a daily OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so others can see what to expect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> If possible have you been able to get a under load DMM reading for VCORE from the "Pro Belt"?


Thanks @gupsterg, I have tried a few times to get readings from the "Pro Belt" but it's in a terrible location under the 24 pin cable. Every time I have tried it has always just been ~0v, which is definitely not right.


----------



## Fright

So finally tested the Flare X kit, and it is not recommended. Gave me more trouble than my Ripjaw V. Booting up was a pain because gave me error 55 instantaneously. DOCP profiles didn't work either 3200 gave me error 0d or 55, 2933/3000 gave me error 1F and also 55, 2666 was working fine as the ripjaws before. Stock clock of the flare X is 2400 MHz. Will keep my Ripjaw Kit and send the flare x back. Settings were optimized defaults CPB disabled, and timings and voltages setted correctly (14-14-14-34 @1.35 V) + boot dram voltage 1.35 V.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> So finally tested the Flare X kit, and it is not recommended. Gave me more trouble than my Ripjaw V. Booting up was a pain because gave me error 55 instantaneously. DOCP profiles didn't work either 3200 gave me error 0d or 55, 2933/3000 gave me error 1F and also 55, 2666 was working fine as the ripjaws before. Stock clock of the flare X is 2400 MHz. Will keep my Ripjaw Kit and send the flare x back. Settings were optimized defaults CPB disabled, and timings and voltages setted correctly (14-14-14-34 @1.35 V) + boot dram voltage 1.35 V.


What size kit is it?


----------



## Fright

G.Skill Ripjaw V 32GB Kit DDR4 3200 16-16-16-36 | dual sided | Hynix I think
G.Skill Flare X 16GB Kit DDR4 3200 14-14-14-34 | single sided | MSI website says Hynix?!

BIOS latest final version 0902


----------



## Reikoji

Well i'll be damned. I was trying my damndest to figure out why i suddenly started losing single core performance (CPU Z bench from 2350 down to <2200) and it turns windows switched back to balanced performance plan for whatever reason. Switched back to high performance and everythings gravy again.


----------



## omgcookies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> I have noticed some weird issues when resuming from sleep. @elmor - maybe you could create a google form for reporting these sorts of things so they don't get lost in the thread and so it's easier to look through everything... and have a category for memory overclocking to keep other issues separate since you're getting inundated with questions about that.
> 
> I'm currently running stable at 4.05ghz w/ 3200 C14 2x8GB. I'm using +0.10 vCore offset, multiplier changed via p-state, and manual 1.0v SoC voltage.
> 
> Three problems:
> 
> This has only happened once, but my vcore got totally screwed up. It maxed out at 1.05v or so, according to hwinfo64. I was curious if this was just a reporting issue so I ran cinebench. Sure enough, the voltage never increased and the system crashed and rebooted within a few seconds.
> Just now, I resumed from sleep and my disks basically stopped working. I emptied my recycle bin and it just sat there calculating time remaining. I tried to uninstall something and it hung while "preparing to remove". I checked the event viewer and saw this being logged periodically: "Reset to device, \Device\RaidPort0, was issued." It showed up 3 times before I gave up and rebooted. I had to reboot using the reset button since Windows restart got stuck.
> Additionally, during the same resume, the USB port my mouse was plugged into stopped working. Reconnecting it to the same port wouldn't work. I had to unplug it and use a different port. My keyboard was still working though. Both devices are using the top 4 USB ports. Oddly, it seems like it was just that single port on the same USB controller, since plugging it into a different port on the same row worked.
> Here's the full details from the event log:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Event Log
> 
> 
> 
> Log Name: System
> Source: storahci
> Date: 3/26/2017 11:11:24 AM
> Event ID: 129
> Task Category: None
> Level: Warning
> Keywords: Classic
> User: N/A
> Computer: RAWR
> Description:
> Reset to device, \Device\RaidPort0, was issued.
> Event Xml:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
> <System>
> <Provider Name="storahci" />
> <EventID Qualifiers="32772">129</EventID>
> <Level>3</Level>
> <Task>0</Task>
> <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
> <TimeCreated SystemTime="2017-03-26T15:11:24.986681200Z" />
> <EventRecordID>15574</EventRecordID>
> <Channel>System</Channel>
> <Computer>RAWR</Computer>
> <Security />
> </System>
> <EventData>
> \Device\RaidPort0
> <Binary>0F001800010000000000000081000480010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000810004800000000000000000</Binary>
> </EventData>
> </Event>


Do you have HPET turned on in windows? I had weird things happen when coming out of sleep without HPET like over-reported cpu frequency and other timing problems. Not sure if it may be related.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> DRAM Freq: DDR4-3200MHz
> DRAM Timing: 14-14-14-14-34
> DRAM VBoot: 1.35
> VCORE: Offset + 0.00625
> VDDSOC: Manual = 1.15
> VDRAM: Manual = 1.35
> LLC: Auto
> 
> Pstate0 FID: A0
> Pstate0 DID: 8
> Pstate0 VID: 20
> 
> DRAM Modules: F4-3200C14D-16GVK
> Samsung B-die: A500
> 
> I use Linux so I don't have any CPUZ screenshots or anything like that, let me know what you want to see as proof. No Linux drivers for temperature or voltage monitoring but I'm on a custom EKWB loop, so I'm very not concerned. You can see the temps jumping around in BIOS even just taking screenshots.
> 
> No cold boot issues, no stability issues, have run prime95 blend for ~24 hours no errors. Have also run the phoronix suite for CPU and Memory for around another 24h.


It appears that you didn't actually set the BCLK to 100. If you were using CPU-Z, it would state 99.80 instead of 99.98. Small difference I know, but you can set the AI Overclocker Tuner to manual and set the actual clock to 100. Its closer to actual 4.0Ghz (99.80x40 vs. 99.98x40). If you wanted to do it that is, as both are technically 4Ghz. 3,992Mhz vs. 3,999Mhz.

This applies to everyone who is annoyed that they're at 99.80 vs 99.98. 3,992Mhz vs. 3,999Mhz.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> G.Skill Ripjaw V 32GB Kit DDR4 3200 16-16-16-36 | dual sided | Hynix I think
> G.Skill Flare X 16GB Kit DDR4 3200 14-14-14-34 | single sided | Samsung B dies
> 
> BIOS latest final version 0902


Thats weird. a 2x8 samsung B kit shouldn't have any issue booting right up into 3200. At least, others have gotten their non-flare X 2x8 samsung B kits to do so.

Are you sure those are samsung B?


----------



## SpecChum

New RAM here, lets see shortly if this hits 3200C14.

I'm going to guess at no, I still don't think it's the memory.


----------



## CwStrife

Appreciate it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I'm currently using 1002 with 4x16GB, so I dont foresee any problems. of course, its different for everyone.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omfgcookies*
> 
> Do you have HPET turned on in windows? I had weird things happen when coming out of sleep without HPET like over-reported cpu frequency and other timing problems. Not sure if it may be related.


How do you go about disabling it?


----------



## Safetytrousers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silentwords*
> 
> but when I cold (boot from a full shutdown), I get a repeatable 0d error. I can fix it with the CMOS Clear, renter the settings, reboot the board, and it works again.
> .


This happens to me too. As replies to you have said it is a common issue.
Strangely on the last 2 days of using 0038 my PC did cold boot, even though I had changed no settings. It's back to not cold booting with the latest BIOS.
It clearly is some sort of bug because the settings I call up after the CMOS re-set are exactly the ones that it didn't cold boot with, but it does boot with them after the CMOS clearance. I'm confident that this will be fixed in time.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> New RAM here, lets see shortly if this hits 3200C14.
> 
> I'm going to guess at no, I still don't think it's the memory.


Well, that rules the RAM out









Still F9 boot loop on 3200


----------



## Reikoji

I got my 4x16GB to 2932 with BCLK 110. If i try to breach 3000 with bclk increases, i get bios to post, but windows decides it wont load... If i try to breach 3100 i get boot loop (VDDSOC voltage increased to almost 1.2).


----------



## omgcookies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> How do you go about disabling it?


It's off by default you want to turn it on.

Following commands in administrative command prompt / powershell.

*Check HPET status:*

Code:



Code:


bcdedit /enum

Look for useplatformclock Yes near the bottom

*Enable HPET:*

Code:



Code:


bcdedit /set useplatformclock true

*Disable HPET:*

Code:



Code:


bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock

Edit: requires reboot after changing.


----------



## IRobertuSI

Hello @all,

is it possible that the C6H Vcore sensor reading is exactly 100mV to low?
I gave my 1700 a 1.35V in BIOS with LLC Level 3. In Windows CPU-Z is showing me 1.308V Vcore. However when I use a DMM on the probelt points the DMM is showing me 1.408-1.409V.
Can anybody confirm this behavior? The fact that the C6Hs sensor reading is exactly 100mV less makes me assume that this may be buggy.


----------



## SNAiL3R

I need a bump in vcore when booting 3.8ghz with 4x16gb 3000mhz compared to 3.8ghz and 2800mhz also my kit seems to want atleast 1.38v
Memtesting 3000mhz 14-14-14-34 now and all seems fine. Passed realbench 8hour stresstest so not expeting much trouble









My kit will boot 3130ish and run realbench for hours but memtest will show errors pretty quick at that speed but since its a 3000kit im happy running rated speeds.

F4-3000C14Q-64GTZ

1.15v soc and 1.3v for cpu.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobertuSI*
> 
> Hello @all,
> 
> is it possible that the C6H Vcore sensor reading is exactly 100mV to low?
> I gave my 1700 a 1.35V in BIOS with LLC Level 3. In Windows CPU-Z is showing me 1.308V Vcore. However when I use a DMM on the probelt points the DMM is showing me 1.408-1.409V.
> Can anybody confirm this behavior? The fact that the C6Hs sensor reading is exactly 100mV less makes me assume that this may be buggy.


Vdroop is common since the existence of electronics.

Use LLC at level 3 as a minimum for stability.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Vdroop is common since the existence of electronics.
> 
> Use LLC at level 3 as a minimum for stability.


If you use LLC level 3 will it also report closer to the correct voltages as well?


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> If you use LLC level 3 will it also report closer to the correct voltages as well?


In idle is not very important as for the voltage to drop because ohms law. But yes, LLC will help to get the values closer to the defined one. LLC4 and 5 will over voltage if needed by the CPU.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> In idle is not very important as for the voltage to drop because ohms law. But yes, LLC will help to get the values closer to the defined one. LLC4 and 5 will over voltage if needed by the CPU.


I find lvl3 overvolts for me.

I set 1.368v and get 1.373v under load.


----------



## bluej511

Wasnt elmor and raja suggesting that we keep LLC to auto and that llc3 was too much and your voltage is off to begin with?


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I find lvl3 overvolts for me.
> 
> I set 1.368v and get 1.373v under load.


Well that is hardly under the margin of error and seems ok to me.


----------



## IRobertuSI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Vdroop is common since the existence of electronics.
> 
> Use LLC at level 3 as a minimum for stability.


I'm aware of Vdroop, for me it drops from the 1,35V set in BIOS to the actual 1,308V. But as I already mentioned the sensor on the C6H is showing exactly 100mV less than my DMM on the probelt points (which should also be affected by Vdroop, hence both should show the same voltage reading), so I'm wondering if there is an readout error.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Wasnt elmor and raja suggesting that we keep LLC to auto and that llc3 was too much and your voltage is off to begin with?


If you are not stable by just a bit, you can just use LLC or up the voltage a notch to combat vdroop. Vdroop happens always.

When I was overclocking a mobile Athlon XP 2400+ IQYHA, back in the day, the Vdroop was something like 0.2V and there was no LLC available so we needed to up the vcore a lot instead of using LLC that only acts when the CPU needs it (load).


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobertuSI*
> 
> I'm aware of Vdroop, for me it drops from the 1,35V set in BIOS to the actual 1,308V. But as I already mentioned the sensor on the C6H is showing exactly 100mV less than my DMM on the probelt points (which should also be affected by Vdroop, hence both should show the same voltage reading), so I'm wondering if there is an readout error.


Assuming that the test points and the sensor measure the voltage at the same spot, you can always try and use another multimeter. I have 2 and they differ by +-0.05V


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobertuSI*
> 
> I'm aware of Vdroop, for me it drops from the 1,35V set in BIOS to the actual 1,308V. But as I already mentioned the sensor on the C6H is showing exactly 100mV less than my DMM on the probelt points (which should also be affected by Vdroop, hence both should show the same voltage reading), so I'm wondering if there is an readout error.


There is a block diagram published earlier in this thread that reveals that the board edge measurement points sample the voltages at the power supplies for the CPU and not the voltages at the CPU base, which are influenced by intermediate (power supply to CPU) trace resistances.

Found it in the gallery; by *elmore*; now to figure out how to insert it.



It is clear from the diagram that there are two resistances affecting the probe accuracy in measuring voltage at the CPU.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobertuSI*
> 
> Hello @all,
> 
> is it possible that the C6H Vcore sensor reading is exactly 100mV to low?
> I gave my 1700 a 1.35V in BIOS with LLC Level 3. In Windows CPU-Z is showing me 1.308V Vcore. However when I use a DMM on the probelt points the DMM is showing me 1.408-1.409V.
> Can anybody confirm this behavior? The fact that the C6Hs sensor reading is exactly 100mV less makes me assume that this may be buggy.


I made a small test for this before with my 1800x @ 4000Mhz with offset + 0.0125

*Under Load:*

*LLC1*
Software reading: 1.395v
DMM reading: 1.367v

*LLC3*
Software reading: 1.395v - 1.417v
DMM reading: 1.423v

*LLC Auto:*
Software reading: 1.373v - 1.395v
DMM reading: 1.376v


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobertuSI*
> 
> I'm aware of Vdroop, for me it drops from the 1,35V set in BIOS to the actual 1,308V. But as I already mentioned the sensor on the C6H is showing exactly 100mV less than my DMM on the probelt points (which should also be affected by Vdroop, hence both should show the same voltage reading), so I'm wondering if there is an readout error.


LLC will help stabilize your vcore (and thus, your OC), but I wouldn't go above level 3. You might even want to try level 1 or 2 to start. LLC can overshoot your vcore settings on load-to-idle (and high-to-low) transitions, so don't overdo it.

The underreporting of vcore in software is a separate issue, and something many of us have witnessed (do a quick search of thread and you'll find dozens of posts on this). It's not uncommon to get anywhere from 30-70 mv lower readings in software (e.g. HWinfo, CPU-Z) vs. DMM on Probe-it, BUT acc. to Elmor the Probe-IT leads actually _overstate_ v-core a bit, so you may not have to worry. The gold standard for accuracy is measuring v-core under the mobo (again look for Elmor's post on this) but only a couple guys have bothered to do this AFAIK


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobertuSI*
> 
> Hello @all,
> 
> is it possible that the C6H Vcore sensor reading is exactly 100mV to low?
> I gave my 1700 a 1.35V in BIOS with LLC Level 3. In Windows CPU-Z is showing me 1.308V Vcore. However when I use a DMM on the probelt points the DMM is showing me 1.408-1.409V.
> Can anybody confirm this behavior? The fact that the C6Hs sensor reading is exactly 100mV less makes me assume that this may be buggy.


There is currently only ONE accurate program for measuring voltage in Ryzen CPUs in the C6H board. HWinfo64 -- the 3118 and higher beta versions. Source. It's taking readings directly from the VRMs. It does work on other boards, but he's working on making it universal.


----------



## Mrimstad

@elmor

1002 just shut off power to my aio pumpon the aio header. Had [email protected] running prior to this for a week no problemson 902, no wierd temps no nothing.
Flashed back to 902 for now.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> I made a small test for this before with my 1800x @ 4000Mhz with offset + 0.0125
> 
> *Under Load:*
> 
> *LLC1*
> Software reading: 1.395v
> DMM reading: 1.367v
> 
> *LLC3*
> Software reading: 1.395v - 1.417v
> DMM reading: 1.423v
> 
> *LLC Auto:*
> Software reading: 1.373v - 1.395v
> DMM reading: 1.376v


See posts like this show me that LLC auto is the best to use, because its the closest to what you set it to.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> There is currently only ONE accurate program for measuring voltage in Ryzen CPUs in the C6H board. HWinfo64 -- the 3118 and higher beta versions. Source. It's taking readings directly from the VRMs. It does work on other boards, but he's working on making it universal.


I wouldnt say accurate, im using beta 3119 and it shows about 1.242 and dmm shows 1.268. Its close but not too close, unless hwinfo64 is measuring using the back probe method then could be correct but ill stick to measuring with a DMM.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Vdroop is common since the existence of electronics.
> 
> Use LLC at level 3 as a minimum for stability.


Please do not tell people to do this without giving them the negative consequences that may result such as voltage spikes. LLC can cause a huge spike above and beyond what you set your volts to. You can read about them here:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/5
http://www.masterslair.com/vdroop-and-load-line-calibration-is-vdroop-really-bad

Further, LLC does not stabilize anything. In basic terms, LLC is doing nothing but creating a false impression that your CPU is stable. For example, if you are using 1.35v LLC3, your core requires 1.35v under full load to be stable. Without LLC level 3, it is true that you would set your core to 1.38v because of vdroop, but it is actually the same 1.35v at full load anyways. In other words both options actually feed 1.35v under full load.

Therefore you have two options to reach that 1.35v under load.

1. You can either turn on LLC to level 3, or

2. You can just raise your normal voltage until you account for the vDroop and set it to higher (for example 1.38v).

Either ways you are feeding 1.35v to your cores when everything is stressed. You can use LLC level 3 and risk the voltage spikes or just set it to 1.38v. Choice is yours.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> See posts like this show me that LLC auto is the best to use, because its the closest to what you set it to.


He didn't specyfy a *set* voltage, just reading.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> He didn't specyfy a *set* voltage, just reading.


Just read this, not that hard haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Please do not tell people to do this without giving them the negative consequences that may result such as voltage spikes. LLC can cause a huge spike above and beyond what you set your volts to. You can read about them here:
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/5
> http://www.masterslair.com/vdroop-and-load-line-calibration-is-vdroop-really-bad
> 
> Further, LLC does not stabilize anything. In basic terms, LLC is doing nothing but creating a false impression that your CPU is stable. For example, if you are using 1.35v LLC3, your core requires 1.35v under full load to be stable. Without LLC level 3, it is true that you would set your core to 1.38v, however, because of vdroop, it is actually 1.35v at full load anyways. In other words both options actually feed 1.35v under full load.
> 
> Therefore you have two options to reach that 1.35v under load.
> 
> 1. You can either turn on LLC to level 3, or
> 
> 2. You can just raise your normal voltage until you account for the vDroop and set it to higher (for example 1.38v).
> 
> Either ways you are feeding 1.35v to your cores when everything is stressed. You can use LLC level 3 and risk the voltage spikes or just set it to 1.38v. Choice is yours.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I wouldnt say accurate, im using beta 3119 and it shows about 1.242 and dmm shows 1.268. Its close but not too close, unless hwinfo64 is measuring using the back probe method then could be correct but ill stick to measuring with a DMM.


Where is the voltage point reading coming from? We have no idea. I would trust the VRMs over unknown voltage points. But that's just me.


----------



## drzoidberg33

Out of interest I wanted to see power consumption on my 1700 at stock and overclocked.

I've set my OC using Pstate0 and Pstate1 to 3.9Ghz @ 1.4v (anything lower than 1.4 is not entirely stable).

At stock my entire system draws around 70W idle at the desktop, doing a Handbrake encode pushes this to about 140W.

Overclocked the system idles a few watts (~10W) higher at the desktop and during the same Handbrake encode sits at about 230W, that's a significant increase (HWinfo reports that the CPU power does about double from stock to OC).

Temps on the overclock are peaking out at about 66C (reported by chip) and 71C (reported by motherboard) - silly me forgot to remember what they were at stock.


----------



## SpecChum

Gonna give offset voltage a go.

Does the 1700 have a "default" value or do i just set auto and take a look before setting an offset?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> There is currently only ONE accurate program for measuring voltage in Ryzen CPUs in the C6H board. HWinfo64 -- the 3118 and higher beta versions. Source. It's taking readings directly from the VRMs. It does work on other boards, but he's working on making it universal.


Hello

This reading is only accurate if the power/ground planes resistance is known. The VRM output voltage is adjusted by feedback to account for this resistance so that the correct voltage is supplied at the input of the CPU. The VRM sense circuit would need to be reported and I don't think this value is available for monitoring.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This reading is only accurate if the power/ground planes resistance is known. The VRM output voltage is adjusted by feedback to account for this resistance so that the correct voltage is supplied at the input of the CPU. The VRM sense circuit would need to be reported and I don't think this value is available for monitoring.


Yea i dont trust software, I'm fine using the DMM points on the board, wherever they measure its better then nothing.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This reading is only accurate if the power/ground planes resistance is known. The VRM output voltage is adjusted by feedback to account for this resistance so that the correct voltage is supplied at the input of the CPU. The VRM sense circuit would need to be reported and I don't think this value is available for monitoring.


Okay, so that kind of information is what Mumak needs so he can try to get it from ASUS. Assuming he hasn't factored that in already.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Please do not tell people to do this without giving them the negative consequences that may result such as voltage spikes. LLC can cause a huge spike above and beyond what you set your volts to. You can read about them here:
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/5
> http://www.masterslair.com/vdroop-and-load-line-calibration-is-vdroop-really-bad
> 
> Further, LLC does not stabilize anything. In basic terms, LLC is doing nothing but creating a false impression that your CPU is stable. For example, if you are using 1.35v LLC3, your core requires 1.35v under full load to be stable. Without LLC level 3, it is true that you would set your core to 1.38v because of vdroop, but it is actually the same 1.35v at full load anyways. In other words both options actually feed 1.35v under full load.
> 
> Therefore you have two options to reach that 1.35v under load.
> 
> 1. You can either turn on LLC to level 3, or
> 
> 2. You can just raise your normal voltage until you account for the vDroop and set it to higher (for example 1.38v).
> 
> Either ways you are feeding 1.35v to your cores when everything is stressed. You can use LLC level 3 and risk the voltage spikes or just set it to 1.38v. Choice is yours.


So are you telling me that to achieve my 1.45v LOAD I need to set in the BIOS the vcore to 1.55v? Vdroop is hard in this one.


----------



## Reikoji

In HWinfo64 which has the correct temperature reading,

CPU [#0] AMD Ryzen 7 1800X
or
ASUS CROSSHAIR VI HERO (ITE IT8665E) ?

Both are always different with CPU showing lower minimums and greater maximums.


----------



## lordzed83

I dont know whats the deal here. But or i got so bad chip or everyones OC is not stable in my eyes. Maximum i can get my 1700x to pass Realbench 1 hour 8gb is [email protected] If i put it pass 3950 does not matter if i pump 1.46 i get Handbrake/luxmark application crash. Not 8 code just stops working same with IBT OCCT.
could this be due to Hynix chips i got no clue


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> See posts like this show me that LLC auto is the best to use, because its the closest to what you set it to.


Dont say best ! ...maybe best for your situation.







If you saw my previous posts
(link here) you could see auto was not the best option for my case!
Im saying it again. LLC is my best friend since i overclock for many years!.

And again it was needed to push my CPU to the limits! I didnt get it stable with higher offset voltages, but with lower offset and LLC3.
Im reading also a lot of posts here they are saying LLC helped stability. Also Elmor confirmed LLC could help stability!

EDIT: COPY POST LAST TEST RESULTS

*Okey guys, round 2 of my Pstates / Voltages / Offset / LLC Levels tests*
Im getting various end-results every time with different OC modes. Sometimes its difficult to find any logic..
But
Im starting to think LLC is definitely your friend if you push your CPU to the limits and also
want better temperatures in Pstates modes for sure. I could get stable without LLC, but need insanely increase my offset.
and this results in higher IDLE Temps and more issues for me...

*Cpu:* 1800x
*Memory:* G Skill - F4-3200C14D-16GTZR
*Timings:* 14 14 14 34
*Dram oltage:* 1.35v
*Bios Version:* 0902
For this test stable = 1hr Realbench stresstest!

*Round 2:*


4000Mhz
Pstates0
Vcore Offset + 0.04375v
3200mhz Dram
LLC Auto
On Load - Software read: 1.395v - 1.439v // DMM read: 1.412v
Temps: 38c -68c
No Stable


4000Mhz
Pstates0
Vcore Offset + 0.01250v
3200mhz Dram
LLC Level 3
On Load - Software read: 1.395v - 1.417v // DMM read: 1.41v - 1.42v
Temps: 35c -64c
Stable


4000Mhz
No Pstates
Vcore Offset + 0.05v
3200mhz Dram
LLC 1 << Tried also on Auto
On Load - Software read: 1.395v- 1.417v // DMM read: 1.42v
Temps: 40c -73c
No Stable


4000Mhz
No Pstates
Vcore Offset + 0.05v
3200mhz Dram
LLC 3
On Load - Software read: 1.439v // DMM read: 1.461v
Temps: 43c -76c
Stable


----------



## Frikencio

VCORE:

BIOS: 1.465v
CPU-Z and HWINFO: 1.465v idle and 1.395v load


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> VCORE:
> 
> BIOS: 1.465v
> CPU-Z and HWINFO: 1.465v idle and 1.395v load


I've noticed that and am curious as to why idle voltage would be higher than load voltage. should it be the other way around?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> So are you telling me that to achieve my 1.45v LOAD I need to set in the BIOS the vcore to 1.55v? Vdroop is hard in this one.


I'm not telling you to do anything. Just giving people all the facts before recommending one course of action or another. As Elmor has stated before, the dangerous part is high voltage + high current. If you are idling, then you won't be sending through high current anyways. The dangerous part is when you are on full load. You are at 1.45v regardless at either options, but one option does not have volt spikes. On another note, AMD has cautioned that running 1.45v as everyday usage may affect longevity.

However, I am telling you not to recommend things without knowing or informing people what you're actually suggesting.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> In HWinfo64 which has the correct temperature reading,
> 
> CPU [#0] AMD Ryzen 7 1800X
> or
> ASUS CROSSHAIR VI HERO (ITE IT8665E) ?
> 
> Both are always different with CPU showing lower minimums and greater maximums.


ITE IT8665E in the past years those motherboard sensors were "cpu socket temp"

The Tctl is the CPU reported temp from the CPU itself. It is not just a temp reading, it gives you a temp based on thermal dissipation and load.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Dont say best ! ...maybe best for your situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you saw my previous posts
> (link here) you could see auto was not the best option for my case!
> Im saying it again. LLC is my best friend since i overclock for many years!.
> 
> And again it was needed to push my CPU to the limits! I didnt get it stable with higher offset voltages, but with lower offset and LLC3.
> Im reading also a lot of posts here they are saying LLC helped stability. Also Elmor confirmed LLC could help stability!
> 
> EDIT: COPY POST LAST TEST RESULTS
> 
> *Okey guys, round 2 of my Pstates / Voltages / Offset / LLC Levels tests*
> Im getting various end-results every time with different OC modes. Sometimes its difficult to find any logic..
> But
> Im starting to think LLC is definitely your friend if you push your CPU to the limits and also
> want better temperatures in Pstates modes for sure. I could get stable without LLC, but need insanely increase my offset.
> and this results in higher IDLE Temps and more issues for me...
> 
> *Cpu:* 1800x
> *Memory:* G Skill - F4-3200C14D-16GTZR
> *Timings:* 14 14 14 34
> *Dram oltage:* 1.35v
> *Bios Version:* 0902
> For this test stable = 1hr Realbench stresstest!
> 
> *Round 2:*
> 
> 
> 4000Mhz
> Pstates0
> Vcore Offset + 0.04375v
> 3200mhz Dram
> LLC Auto
> On Load - Software read: 1.395v - 1.439v // DMM read: 1.412v
> Temps: 38c -68c
> No Stable
> 
> 
> 4000Mhz
> Pstates0
> Vcore Offset + 0.01250v
> 3200mhz Dram
> LLC Level 3
> On Load - Software read: 1.395v - 1.417v // DMM read: 1.41v - 1.42v
> Temps: 35c -64c
> Stable
> 
> 
> 4000Mhz
> No Pstates
> Vcore Offset + 0.05v
> 3200mhz Dram
> LLC 1 << Tried also on Auto
> On Load - Software read: 1.395v- 1.417v // DMM read: 1.42v
> Temps: 40c -73c
> No Stable
> 
> 
> 4000Mhz
> No Pstates
> Vcore Offset + 0.05v
> 3200mhz Dram
> LLC 3
> On Load - Software read: 1.439v // DMM read: 1.461v
> Temps: 43c -76c
> Stable


Im gonna stick with what elmor and the stilt have said and thats leaving it on auto. Good info though.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I dont know whats the deal here. But or i got so bad chip or everyones OC is not stable in my eyes. Maximum i can get my 1700x to pass Realbench 1 hour 8gb is [email protected] If i put it pass 3950 does not matter if i pump 1.46 i get Handbrake/luxmark application crash. Not 8 code just stops working same with IBT OCCT.
> could this be due to Hynix chips i got no clue


Your RAM would not have any effect on your CPU overclock. You just have an average CPU for overclocking. Better than my 1700, which can do 3.8GHz with decent voltage but any higher requires 1.4v+.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Im gonna stick with what elmor and the stilt have said and thats leaving it on auto. Good info though.


No Problem mate! Like i said..stick on whats *best for your scenario*







Cheers


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Your RAM would not have any effect on your CPU overclock. You just have an average CPU for overclocking. Better than my 1700, which can do 3.8GHz with decent voltage but any higher requires 1.4v+.


Ye but went for 1700x paying 50 pounds more for poor oc. If it was stable [email protected] i would run it at those volts 24/7 just needs to last till zen 2.

Just not lucky yet again. I buy Gskill turns out Hynix then 1700x wont hit stable 4ghz no matter what









At lest board is good. Thanks ASUS


----------



## SpecChum

Offset +0.05 is giving me 1.242 vcore.

Eh?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Offset +0.05 is giving me 1.242 vcore.
> 
> Eh?


1700 ?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> 1700 ?


Yeah, I need 1.44v (1.373v load) to be stable.

Default said it was 1.395v...


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Offset +0.05 is giving me 1.242 vcore.
> 
> Eh?


PState changes your Vcore you need to offset more


----------



## SpecChum

Looks like I need 0.218v offset then?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Yeah, I need 1.44v (1.373v load) to be stable.
> 
> Default said it was 1.395v...


P-State default volt for 1700 is 1.1875v. So you'll need a lot more.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Looks like I need 0.218v offset then?


to be sure, ad offset with bigger steps then normal to see where you get


----------



## matc

2 question please....

1st, llc on or off? Lots of conflicting advice here, some saying Elmor said off and some saying Elmor said on?????
2nd, I've got my 1700 pstate set to 9c for 1900, is that correct, other is set to 8 and 3a...

Thank you...


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matc*
> 
> 2 question please....
> 
> 1st, llc on or off? Lots of conflicting advice here, some saying Elmor said off and some saying Elmor said on?????
> 2nd, I've got my 1700 pstate set to 9c for 1900, is that correct, other is set to 8 and 3a...
> 
> Thank you...


Elmor said, LLC on AUTO and if your voltage goes up and down too much you should have a different offset/manual voltage.


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matc*
> 
> 2 question please....
> 
> 1st, llc on or off? Lots of conflicting advice here, some saying Elmor said off and some saying Elmor said on?????
> 2nd, I've got my 1700 pstate set to 9c for 1900, is that correct, other is set to 8 and 3a...
> 
> Thank you...


Usually LLC "on" stage 2 or 3 should be enough

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> to be sure, ad offset with bigger steps then normal to see where you get


I got it









Now showing 1.373v in HWiNFO









PStates next...


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> So are you telling me that to achieve my 1.45v LOAD I need to set in the BIOS the vcore to 1.55v? Vdroop is hard in this one.


The Load Line is a specification set by the CPU manufactures so that the voltage will not spike over 1.55v that is set in Bios under load.


----------



## SpecChum

Anyone know what PState settings I need to change to get a 1700 to 3.9Ghz?

Or does it show you while you edit?


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now showing 1.373v in HWiNFO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PStates next...


As a R7 1700, what would be the offset voltage to get 1.45? Always used manual.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> The Load Line is a specification set by the CPU manufactures so that the voltage will not spike over 1.55v that is set in Bios under load.


I mean that under load, without LLC, my BIOS vcore setting of 1.55v reads as 1.45v, 0.1v vdroop. Isn't it better to actually use LLC instead?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> As a R7 1700, what would be the offset voltage to get 1.45? Always used manual.


I used 0.2532 (I put in 0.2525 but it rounded up).

My vDroop is quite bad too, 1.44v to get 1.373v load.


----------



## SpecChum

Oddly tho, whilst offset is making the Vcore reading go lower, the reading from VDDCR_CPU is staying at 1.425v

This is with HWiNFO 3119


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I mean that under load, without LLC, my BIOS vcore setting of 1.55v reads as 1.45v, 0.1v vdroop. Isn't it better to actually use LLC instead?


I know what you are saying, although the idle voltage does not draw hardly any Amps/Current. The voltage spikes do more harm under load.

I have mine on adaptive so the voltage drops at idle.


----------



## y0bailey

UPDATE on my end (1700)

LLC3 FTW! Prime stable 4 hours at 3.9 (1.35v manual setting, showing around 1.4v p95 loading)

This thing has so much Vdroop that I can't stand it. LLC2 or LLC3 are going to get you basically to stay "stable" at your manual vcore setting at full load.

I may get more into offset mode, but for me, setting a bit lower manual voltage and let LLC make up the difference is making the most sense.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> UPDATE on my end (1700)
> 
> LLC3 FTW! Prime stable 4 hours at 3.9 (1.35v manual setting, showing around 1.4v p95 loading)
> 
> This thing has so much Vdroop that I can't stand it. LLC2 or LLC3 are going to get you basically to stay "stable" at your manual vcore setting at full load.
> 
> I may get more into offset mode, but for me, setting a bit lower manual voltage and let LLC make up the difference is making the most sense.


If LLC3 (somewhat conservative) ups your voltage from 1.35v to 1.40v means that you should at least raise vcore a notch to be stable also at idle. Load vcore won't change.


----------



## bluej511

Why are people not using offset to begin with. I'm using offset and my voltage doesnt budge under load at llc auto.


----------



## SirisLeOsiris

Eh I finally got around to going from 0902 - 0038 over the weekend and it gave me endless 8 codes (hard power off, instant no BSOD).
Had zero issues before have been on 0902 since it came out and all the same hardware since release day, but I couldn't get it at all stable in Windows even at BIOS default and a new Windows install.

So I rolled back to 0902 and 8 codes persisted, ended up having to pull my Sound card and do another clean install to get it working.
But now I cant use my creative X-FI Titanium at all which worked perfectly before :/ if I have it in I will get an 8 code within an hour, Usually minutes.

Just rebuilt an install on my old hardware to make sure the sound card hasn't suddenly failed but it working fine on a Z97 system.

So yea is anyone else with constant 8 code problems using PCI-E devices other then video cards?


----------



## Teddyen

Is there a chance that CH6 will support higher memory multipliers than 2666 on 4x16GB with future bioses?

I've managed to run 125MHz BLCK with 3000MHz resulting memspeed on my G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200CL16 64GB kit, apparently stable, but it cripples my PM961 M.2 speeds and I'm worried about data integrity and stability in the long run. Everything else on stock, voltages an all.

EDIT: A small curiosity: To do 3000MHz at 125BLCK, I need to start with DOCP 5. If I start with, say, DOCP4, even if I mirror *all* the settings from DOCP5, it goes into boot loop. Can't see why.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> UPDATE on my end (1700)
> 
> LLC3 FTW! Prime stable 4 hours at 3.9 (1.35v manual setting, showing around 1.4v p95 loading)
> 
> This thing has so much Vdroop that I can't stand it. LLC2 or LLC3 are going to get you basically to stay "stable" at your manual vcore setting at full load.
> 
> I may get more into offset mode, but for me, setting a bit lower manual voltage and let LLC make up the difference is making the most sense.


The closer you are to your vcore sweet spot for that specific voltage with LLC3, the better.

Actually I am sitting at 1.439v Idle and 1.439v Load with LLC3 (BIOS: 1.44v)


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrimstad*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> 1002 just shut off power to my aio pumpon the aio header. Had [email protected] running prior to this for a week no problemson 902, no wierd temps no nothing.
> Flashed back to 902 for now.


@elmor & @[email protected]

I had a somewhat similar issue when I used manual Qfan settings on 1001. After I switched back to auto it never happened again. Pretty scary though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> just wanted to tell you all about a weird crash I experienced today. While running Prime95 Blend for about 20mins, suddenly ALL fans connected to the motherboard stopped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Hwinfo I could witness about 2 ticks (0.5Hz update rate) of Temps rising before the system crashed.
> 
> The settings I used (as far as I can remember):
> SenseMi Skew disabled,
> Q-fan for CPU fan set to manual (left lower and higher settings untouched, only mid setting changed to 70% at 50°C),
> D.O.C.P. standard ([email protected] - CL14 - 1.35V),
> SOC manual ~0.98V,
> Core Ratio to 39,
> Vcore offset to +0.2V (resulting in [email protected])
> Everything else on auto.....I think.
> 
> Kinda shocked me a little when it happened. All other crashes with Prime95 that I had before occurred while I left the PC unattended, so no idea if it happened multiple times. I immediately changed the Q-fan control back to auto after that and since then the fans kept spinning. I really don't feel like trying the manual settings again though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone using manual fan settings and driving smoothly with it? I'm curious now how this was triggered.
> 
> EDIT: forgot to mention I'm on BIOS 1001


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Well i'll be damned. I was trying my damndest to figure out why i suddenly started losing single core performance (CPU Z bench from 2350 down to <2200) and it turns windows switched back to balanced performance plan for whatever reason. Switched back to high performance and everythings gravy again.


I saw this happen several times now. I suspect AMD Ryzen Master or AI Suite being the culprit, but not sure.


----------



## Timur Born

I am currently testing 1002 with the Ripjaws. SOC on Auto does 0.8v at stock 2166 and 1.038 at 3200. Both ran Realbench stable for 4 hours and over 6 hours respectively.

This is especially worth mentioning, because with 0038 + Flare X I had to manually set 1.05v at 2166 and 1.15v at 3200. Tomorrow I will try with Flare X again to see if this is because of the BIOS update to 1002 or because of the RAMs. But I had reproducible BSOD with the Ripjaws on SOC Auto at 3200 before, so there seems to be some improvement in the BIOS.


----------



## Timur Born

1002 runs the Ripjaws at 3200 1T (one!) btw.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> @elmor & @[email protected]
> 
> I had a somewhat similar issue when I used manual Qfan settings on 1001. After I switched back to auto it never happened again. Pretty scary though.


The AIO fan header is rather useless for the time being. It is not included in Qfan calibration and thus fixes the minimum fan-speed to 60%. And it cannot be controlled by AI Suite/Fan Control at all. So I am using one of the chassis fan headers until the AIO one is fixed.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I am currently testing 1002 with the Ripjaws. SOC on Auto does 0.8v at stock 2166 and 1.038 at 3200. Both ran Realbench stable for 4 hours and over 6 hours respectively.


That's 1.138v at 3200, so a typo. It's quite close to the 1.150v that I manually set before to get 3200 stable.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I am currently testing 1002 with the Ripjaws. SOC on Auto does 0.8v at stock 2166 and 1.038 at 3200. Both ran Realbench stable for 4 hours and over 6 hours respectively.
> 
> This is especially worth mentioning, because with 0038 + Flare X I had to manually set 1.05v at 2166 and 1.15v at 3200. Tomorrow I will try with Flare X again to see if this is because of the BIOS update to 1002 or because of the RAMs. But I had reproducible BSOD with the Ripjaws on SOC Auto at 3200 before, so there seems to be some improvement in the BIOS.


Weird. My set of FlareX 3200 was running [email protected] from day one on 1001 and now on 1002 as well. All with 1.35vDRAM and 0.95vSOC...


----------



## Timur Born

Mine was running, too, but it wasn't stable running several hours of Realbench, I had got BSOD within 15 minutes, or Code 8 within 3 hours.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> Weird. My set of FlareX 3200 was running [email protected] from day one on 1001 and now on 1002 as well. All with 1.35vDRAM and 0.95vSOC...


Did you o/c your 1700? If so to what speeds?


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Did you o/c your 1700? If so to what speeds?


I settled on 3.8 with HWiNFO-3119 showing Vcore of 1.286-1.308v and VDDCR_CPU at 1.275v under load. My chip sadly needs a lot of volts








For 3.9 to be Prime95 stable I'd probably have to go to about ~1.4v under load. For 15mins RealBench at 3.9GHz around 1.38v was enough, but Prime Blend failed after about 40mins.
I'm afraid 4.0 is not an option on this chip....at least not unless one magical BIOS arrives one day









EDIT: also gave HCI MemTest a try with 6 instances of 2048MB for 150% converage, but I'm not sure if that really stresses the memory enough. No errors though fwiw.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I am currently testing 1002 with the Ripjaws. SOC on Auto does 0.8v at stock 2166 and 1.038 at 3200. Both ran Realbench stable for 4 hours and over 6 hours respectively.
> 
> This is especially worth mentioning, because with 0038 + Flare X I had to manually set 1.05v at 2166 and 1.15v at 3200. Tomorrow I will try with Flare X again to see if this is because of the BIOS update to 1002 or because of the RAMs. But I had reproducible BSOD with the Ripjaws on SOC Auto at 3200 before, so there seems to be some improvement in the BIOS.


I wasn't going to bother with 1002 given that it was mentioned there were no improvements, just a couple of bug fixes.

Any one else noticed any memory improvements on 1002?


----------



## DannyDK

Anyone know if theese are samsung?: https://www.amazon.co.uk/G-SKILL-F4-3000C16D-16GTZR-Trident-PC4-24000-Channel/dp/B01MY9JS71


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyDK*
> 
> Anyone know if theese are samsung?: https://www.amazon.co.uk/G-SKILL-F4-3000C16D-16GTZR-Trident-PC4-24000-Channel/dp/B01MY9JS71


I don't think so, if they are they're not very good binned ones.

The Samsungs are usually on the 3200C14 or 3600C16 kits.


----------



## DannyDK

Then its no wonder they wont go over 2976mhz :-(


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyDK*
> 
> Then its no wonder they wont go over 2976mhz :-(


I wouldn't worry too much, my RAM is Samsung B-die and I can't get over 2933 either.

There's a few of us on here with this issue; I think it's a CPU limitation in that the overclocked Fabric can't handle the 1600Mhz speed.


----------



## drzoidberg33

I've seen people mentioning that you should not really adjust VID on the Pstates, I would like to know why not?

What's the benefit of leaving it stock and using an offset? (sorry if I missed the answer before, this thread is getting big).


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> I settled on 3.8 with HWiNFO-3119 showing Vcore of 1.286-1.308v and VDDCR_CPU at 1.275v under load. My chip sadly needs a lot of volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For 3.9 to be Prime95 stable I'd probably have to go to about ~1.4v under load. For 15mins RealBench at 3.9GHz around 1.38v was enough, but Prime Blend failed after about 40mins.
> I'm afraid 4.0 is not an option on this chip....at least not unless one magical BIOS arrives one day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: also gave HCI MemTest a try with 6 instances of 2048MB for 150% converage, but I'm not sure if that really stresses the memory enough. No errors though fwiw.


I asked because you must have a really nice SOC. I am running 1.0v SOC for my 3200 14-14-14-34. Can't do a cold boot-up with 0.95v.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drzoidberg33*
> 
> I've seen people mentioning that you should not really adjust VID on the Pstates, I would like to know why not?
> 
> What's the benefit of leaving it stock and using an offset? (sorry if I missed the answer before, this thread is getting big).


There's a bug where if you change VID, P-states don't work/get stuck on a certain speed. At least if you increase it beyond the default (1.1875 for 1700 and 1.35 for X-models).


----------



## drzoidberg33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> There's a bug where if you change VID, P-states don't work/get stuck on a certain speed. At least if you increase it beyond the default (1.1875 for 1700 and 1.35 for X-models).


Ah interesting, I must have missed that. I don't seem to be seeing any issues on my end with a VID change, but I'll change it nonetheless.

I've set Pstate0 and Pstate1 to 3.9Ghz at just under 1.4v and left Pstate2 at auto. Voltages seem to be in check when the system isn't under load and under load it's been stable:


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I asked because you must have a really nice SOC. I am running 1.0v SOC for my 3200 14-14-14-34. Can't do a cold boot-up with 0.95v.


After reading most of the comments on here I got that feeling too. I'd really like to know though how core clocks effect the capabilities of the SOC, if at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drzoidberg33*
> 
> I've seen people mentioning that you should not really adjust VID on the Pstates, I would like to know why not?
> 
> What's the benefit of leaving it stock and using an offset? (sorry if I missed the answer before, this thread is getting big).


I tried that at first and it caused the CPU to only clock to about 2.7GHz, despite me setting the FID to 99(?) to result in 3.8GHz.


----------



## drzoidberg33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> I tried that at first and it caused the CPU to only clock to about 2.7GHz, despite me setting the FID to 99(?) to result in 3.8GHz.


Ah okay, I see that's happening here too. BIOS said 3900Mhz but Windows only reporting 3200.


----------



## manofzod

So I put my machine together today, load up BIOS, and (everything stock) I'm sitting at like 1.43-1.46 in BIOS. Is this normal? Additionally, I've noticed the "core performance boost" (precision boost?) setting shooting voltage up to ~1.5V for single-threaded things.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manofzod*
> 
> So I put my machine together today, load up BIOS, and (everything stock) I'm sitting at like 1.43-1.46 in BIOS. Is this normal? Additionally, I've noticed the "core performance boost" (precision boost?) setting shooting voltage up to ~1.5V for single-threaded things.


If you've yet to do so, leave everything else on auto and change CPU VDDSOC voltage to manual less than 1V (0.95) and update bios to 0902


----------



## manofzod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> If you've yet to do so, leave everything else on auto and change CPU VDDSOC voltage to manual less than 1V (0.95) and update bios to 0902


It shipped with 0902.


----------



## superchad

When will 1002 be posted under BIOS on the support page? is there a reason only 0902 is posted?


----------



## SirisLeOsiris

0038 1001 1002 are all still in beta / testing and are not official yet.


----------



## PewnFlavorTang

I got an email from amazon saying they are shipping my ch6 on 3/31.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manofzod*
> 
> It shipped with 0902.


Oh, good then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PewnFlavorTang*
> 
> I got an email from amazon saying they are shipping my ch6 on 3/31.


I cant even find C6H's listed on Amazon now. Must have took them off orderability until they can actually get them.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> After reading most of the comments on here I got that feeling too. I'd really like to know though how core clocks effect the capabilities of the SOC, if at all.


Strange, after a few failed boots, I can now boot up with 0.95v from complete shutdown for over 30 minutes. 0.90v fails completely though. And If I disconnect power (either turning off PSU switch or unplugging) completely so the board loses all power, it fails boot multiple times before it works again.

I really want to know how SOC affects things as well. Is it only related to RAM on boot and other devices like GPU and SDD/HDD?

I guess I'll keep it at 0.95v SOC. Might test RealBench again to see if it affected anything but I highly doubt SOC comes into to play at o/c stability.


----------



## hotbrass

My C6H arrives tomorrow. Placed my pre release order on Feb 22nd. Last time I looked at the Amazon page it says something like out of stock and we dont know when or if we will be getting more. I think they didnt plan very well. Obviously oversold.


----------



## Sh0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PewnFlavorTang*
> 
> I got an email from amazon saying they are shipping my ch6 on 3/31.


Congrats! I also finally received my CH6 yesterday from amazon. Although I was disappointed on how it arrived. It was sitting on my doorstep with no proper shipping box. They just slapped on the shipping label right on the retail box and proceeded with the delivery (not okay). I was seriously on the fence about writing complaint, I mean how hard is it to properly just put it in a shipping box. Really feel like they dropped the ball there. But the retail box seemed to be handled with decent care with no notable damage. I gave the benefit of the doubt, assuming how they're just trying to fulfill the back orders ASAP. I'm sure amazon support has had a huge spike in support inquiry regarding the product, considering how you cant even purchase it right now on their site at this given moment. Just giving a heads up though on how it might arrive.


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sh0*
> 
> Congrats! I also finally received my CH6 yesterday from amazon. Although I was disappointed on how it arrived. It was sitting on my doorstep with no proper shipping box. They just slapped on the shipping label right on the retail box and proceeded with the delivery (not okay). I was seriously on the fence about writing complaint, I mean how hard is it to properly just put it in a shipping box. Really feel like they dropped the ball there. But the retail box seemed to be handled with decent care with no notable damage. I gave the benefit of the doubt, assuming how they're just trying to fulfill the back orders ASAP. I'm sure amazon support has had a huge spike in support inquiry regarding the product, considering how you cant even purchase it right now on their site at this given moment. Just giving a heads up though on how it might arrive.


This would have highly upset me, if the marketplace seller through Amazon that fulfilled my order hadn't thoroughly bubble wrapped my retail box and put it in another box it would not have survived transit that outer box was pretty heavily beat up.

I'm glad your board made it ok though









I think ill stick with newegg from here on out for all my purchases.


----------



## Sh0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> This would have highly upset me, if the marketplace seller through Amazon that fulfilled my order hadn't thoroughly bubble wrapped my retail box and put it in another box it would not have survived transit that outer box was pretty heavily beat up.
> 
> I'm glad your board made it ok though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think ill stick with newegg from here on out for all my purchases.


Yea it was very upsetting, given the fact that I was out all day attending a family gathering. Came home late, and it was pretty cold with a bit of humidity (California weather, pretty temperamental). I was notified on my Amazon app that it was delivered at 1:00pm. I got home around 11:30pm, so it was outside for a bit, with a little condensation on the box







. But yea I was seriously considering returning it, and picking a CH6 from my local frys since they recently replenished some stock. I order/purchase so much from Amazon, so it was pretty surprising to receive that type of fulfillment service from them. I've never had an issue when it came to customer support though. Just too many reasons to give the benefit of the doubt, and I'm normally not the one to complain


----------



## Reikoji

I'm glad I canceled my Amazon pre-order and ordered from newegg the moment I saw it in stock. I would have flipped if they delivered it with no shipping box, and just leave it at my door when i'm at work or something. Easily identifiable high-priced item, hello? And with newegg I have the immediate option to ship to fedex office so i can just pick it up!

Seeing that, I wont even bother with amazon when it comes to electronics.


----------



## Serchio

So, I have NH-D15 installed on my CPU (1700X) but my temps didn't look good. I have reinstalled cooler once again today - and still nothing. Temps are between 47 - 76. Cpu is OC to [email protected] V now. I have Mi Sense enabled with offset 272.

I have seen users of 1700 having IDLE temps around 30-35. Am I doing something wrong with temps reading?

I have checked HWInfo64 (beta for Ryzen) and HWMonitor - same readings.


----------



## bluej511

My amazon orders have been in boxes for the most part, my corsair strafe shipped in its own box which i found very weird. My ch6 shipped in a box but was actually against the box with air bubble wrap on the other side. When i shipped my Aorus 5 back i had stacked paper on the bottom sides and top and i went thru probably a dozen sale ad papers to make sure nothing would get damaged haha.

My HDD from my retailer came shipped in a box tightly and in another box if i remember correctly but didnt seem to sturdy so hope it was alright.


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> So, I have NH-D15 installed on my CPU (1700X) but my temps didn't look good. I have reinstalled cooler once again today - and still nothing. Temps are between 47 - 76. Cpu is OC to [email protected] V now. I have Mi Sense enabled with offset 272.
> 
> I have seen users of 1700 having IDLE temps around 30-35. Am I doing something wrong with temps reading?
> 
> I have checked HWInfo64 (beta for Ryzen) and HWMonitor - same readings.


Those temps are fine. I have a D15 as well, and my temps range from mids 40s (idle) to mid 70s (stress testing), depending on which sensor I'm looking at ("CPU (tctl)" sensor vs. ASUS' "CPU" sensor)


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> So, I have NH-D15 installed on my CPU (1700X) but my temps didn't look good. I have reinstalled cooler once again today - and still nothing. Temps are between 47 - 76. Cpu is OC to [email protected] V now. I have Mi Sense enabled with offset 272.
> 
> I have seen users of 1700 having IDLE temps around 30-35. Am I doing something wrong with temps reading?
> 
> I have checked HWInfo64 (beta for Ryzen) and HWMonitor - same readings.


Could be their temps are the wrong ones


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> So, I have NH-D15 installed on my CPU (1700X) but my temps didn't look good. I have reinstalled cooler once again today - and still nothing. Temps are between 47 - 76. Cpu is OC to [email protected] V now. I have Mi Sense enabled with offset 272.
> 
> I have seen users of 1700 having IDLE temps around 30-35. Am I doing something wrong with temps reading?
> 
> I have checked HWInfo64 (beta for Ryzen) and HWMonitor - same readings.


The 1700 is a much cooler running chip, 1.35v for any air cooler is pretty high up there. 76°C sounds pretty damn good don't forget OCed its about a 130w chip.


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> Those temps are fine. I have a D15 as well, and my temps range from mids 40s (idle) to mid 70s (stress testing), depending on which sensor I'm looking at ("CPU (tctl)" sensor vs. ASUS' "CPU" sensor)


For me it didn't look right - I was checking bottom side of D15 and it was cold, which with 75 degrees can't happens. Have you checked yours? (I am asking because I am not pretty sure if AM4 bracket from Noctua fits perfectly).


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Could be their temps are the wrong ones


I tend to agree.


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> I tend to agree.


Can I ask what temps. do you have under stress?


----------



## TheShaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> I tend to agree.


Those fans for YOU or the rad?


----------



## Lipps ForHer

64, but im running at 4.0 and 3200 ram. and all im cooling with the 480 rad is the cpu


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheShaz*
> 
> Those fans for YOU or the rad?


Both, killing two birds with one stone type of thing. lol


----------



## dorbot

Naa, the fans are for me.
Picture was greatly appreciated.








Though it is highly unlikely I would buy them.

Anyone got any news on a new bios update post 1002?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> I tend to agree.


480mm radiator and only 46/51 idle? pfffft...

What would really do the trick is have an AC unit for the radiator. Not quite LN2, but i think will do wonders !


----------



## Keith Myers

Only the 1700 chip sends out accurate "real" temps for monitoring. AMD designed in a +20° C offset for the X models.(1700X/1800X) so that they report much higher temperatures than actual. The stated purpose was to ensure that fan controllers would ramp to higher rpm ranges and ensure that the X models would hit their published overclocks. So just take your 78° C temperature in your monitoring program and mentally subtract 20° C to determine the real temperature the chip is running at. Your fingers tell you that neither the chip or heat sink is hot.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> I have my BCLK @ 100 and no issues 4.0GHz with 3200MHz ram using p-states.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , +rep for share.
> 
> If you have IHS info of CPU, would you consider taking the time to share plus other data so I may add it all to DB?
Click to expand...



I took that picture with pride after I broke the seal on the box that was sat there all weekend after launch waiting for this very sought after, in-demand, lack-of-supply board on the Monday!.







(Looking back to that weekend felt like an eternity wanting to get my new machine built and tested.)

Anyway, feel free to take whatever info you want from my beloved little chip.


----------



## dorbot

Lol.
400 watts for the computer and 5Kw for the CPU cooler.
I like the way you think.
nice.

Actually, if you did do that, would the fluid in the CPU cooling loop freeze?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Only the 1700 chip sends out accurate "real" temps for monitoring. AMD designed in a +20° C offset for the X models.(1700X/1800X) so that they report much higher temperatures than actual. The stated purpose was to ensure that fan controllers would ramp to higher rpm ranges and ensure that the X models would hit their published overclocks. So just take your 78° C temperature in your monitoring program and mentally subtract 20° C to determine the real temperature the chip is running at. Your fingers tell you that neither the chip or heat sink is hot.


Even with the fixed SenseIM scew we still get 20c added to our temps?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> 64, but im running at 4.0 and 3200 ram. and all im cooling with the 480 rad is the cpu


Yea mine runs slightly cooler but i run a 360 and a 240 with an r9 390 in the loop as well.

If your idle temps are under 30°C then its reporting CORRECTLY. Mine is around 28°C at idle with a water temp of 24°C, no load on it pulling like 15w.


----------



## Keith Myers

As I understand it, the SensiMI skew can't affect the programmed offset. At least not until new AGESA microcode is released.


----------



## Reikoji

Oh so the temps are still a lie... and i'm really running around 30c idle


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea mine runs slightly cooler but i run a 360 and a 240 with an r9 390 in the loop as well.
> 
> If your idle temps are under 30°C then its reporting CORRECTLY. Mine is around 28°C at idle with a water temp of 24°C, no load on it pulling like 15w.


Yeah, who knows what real temp is, I don't even care anymore.....runs fine at 4.0, hasn't crashed at all since i lowered voltage to 1.375. So I'm happy so far
Waiting on block and new riser cable for my rx 480. so Ill see how much temps change after that.


----------



## TheShaz

I got 1001 to boot up. No stock changes in the CPU or RAM.

What should I try 1st - bump the CPU or bump the RAM?

I have 2x8 Corsair Vengeance LED CMU16GX4M2C3200C16


----------



## Keith Myers

All the SensMI skew can do is change what the motherboard reports for "CPU" temp. And that only works for box stock. As soon as you start overclocking or fiddling with P-states, the skew is irrelevant and reports wrong anyway. The problem is that the Tctl temperature is the one with the offset and can't be change by anything external so far. We wait for microcode changes. And the majority of temperature controllers that I know of are not responding to the correct temperature input for proper fan control. Its all a bit of a mess really. In my opinion, AMD should not have set up the X models any differently than the 1700. They should have realized that the buyers of the X models would be rabid overclockers in the first place and would already have extreme cooling systems in place or planned for. Those cooling solutions would have handled the X models with native (real) temperatures just fine. No need to play games with offsets.


----------



## Reikoji

Oh so my min tctl temp is actually 21 instead of 41 and max of 58 instead of 78.

They should have expected overclocking, after all they didnt bother putting coolers with 1700x and 1800x for that reason. they knew peeps would throw liquid coolers on them in the long run.


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matc*
> 
> 2 question please....
> 
> 1st, llc on or off? Lots of conflicting advice here, some saying Elmor said off and some saying Elmor said on?????
> 2nd, I've got my 1700 pstate set to 9c for 1900, is that correct, other is set to 8 and 3a...
> 
> Thank you...


I'm generally a fan of mild LLC (2-3). I've run a 3930K for five years now at 4.4-4.6 GHz on air using a mild LLC setting, and I've never had a problem. With this 1800x, I've found it easier to get stable OC's pairing low offset voltage with mild LLC vs. higher voltage _without_ LLC. I've tried dozens of permutations of vcore and LLC at speeds ranging from 3.9 to 4.1 GHz, and I consistently get tunes that are more stable and less prone to WHEA errors using LLC. YMMV of course. Some folks can do equally well either way, but I've yet to hear ANYONE say they do worse (less stable) using LLC.

Load-induced voltage drops (vdroop) are a fact of (electronic) life. Anyone's with an aftermarket audio system in their car knows this. Most of us add a decent stiffening cap(actior) to compensate for the amp's voltage drops during high load conditions (e.g. loud bass notes). NOTE, the cap doesn't add power--It just smooths the delivery of your electrical system's existing power so your lights don't flicker every time the subwoofer hits!

LLC operates a bit differently but the goal is similar. Excessive voltage drop under heavy load can easily destabilize a CPU. LLC compensates by BOOSTING voltage up to same amount (at LLC5), effectively "canceling out" the vdroop. But as I've said many times, don't overdo it. Excessive LLC can easily overshoot your voltage setpoint. In addition, I've found that LLC boosts vcore MORE as current draw rises, based on my DMM readings on the CH6 Probe-IT pins. When stress testing using IBT (at high settings), LLC added an EXTRA 20mv (i.e. on top of the existing vboost) when the CPU was most heavily taxed. None of the software readings seemed to pick this up. That's why I'd never encourage anyone to run LLC 4 or 5. Risk of over-correcting for vdroop with excessive voltage is just to high IMO.


----------



## mattlef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teddyen*
> 
> Is there a chance that CH6 will support higher memory multipliers than 2666 on 4x16GB with future bioses?
> 
> I've managed to run 125MHz BLCK with 3000MHz resulting memspeed on my G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200CL16 64GB kit, apparently stable, but it cripples my PM961 M.2 speeds and I'm worried about data integrity and stability in the long run. Everything else on stock, voltages an all.
> 
> EDIT: A small curiosity: To do 3000MHz at 125BLCK, I need to start with DOCP 5. If I start with, say, DOCP4, even if I mirror *all* the settings from DOCP5, it goes into boot loop. Can't see why.


I'm wondering the same thing man.

From OP it looks like its even hard to get to 3000 on 2x16kits - I have the same kit but 32gb, and cant get anything stable above 2666 through strap -and havent spent much time with blck as it messes with my p-state oc - which i have dialed in at [email protected] 1.308 on my 1700.

Anyone have any solutions to the blck breaking the P0 Overclock?


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlef*
> 
> I'm wondering the same thing man.
> 
> From OP it looks like its even hard to get to 3000 on 2x16kits - I have the same kit but 32gb, and cant get anything stable above 2666 through strap -and havent spent much time with blck as it messes with my p-state oc - which i have dialed in at [email protected] 1.308 on my 1700.
> 
> Anyone have any solutions to the blck breaking the P0 Overclock?


P0 seems pretty reliant on the base clock 100 or whatever the board has at stock. Now I have not tried lowering BCLK with PstateO - not sure using 3200 mhz ram setting and going lower on BCLK to get to DDR 4 3000. That is if it even works would be worth it and if it would boot.


----------



## mattlef

I was able to get this Hynix kit to 2800 before jumping onto P-States, but its rock stable atm - and the downclocking is amazing for efficiency and temps.
I just wish there was a way to get this to work with BCLK OC.

Anyone with a 32GB 2x16 kit able to get 3200 via strap? or even 2933?

I'd be down for buying the Gskill Tridents with samsung IC's but havent seen anyone get rated on strap. - annoying, but expected with a new platform.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> I tend to agree.


Nice system, Lipps!

Very similar to mine...

I still need to get some UV LED strips to light up my coolant.

More pics...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ledati

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> All the SensMI skew can do is change what the motherboard reports for "CPU" temp. And that only works for box stock. As soon as you start overclocking or fiddling with P-states, the skew is irrelevant and reports wrong anyway. The problem is that the Tctl temperature is the one with the offset and can't be change by anything external so far. We wait for microcode changes. And the majority of temperature controllers that I know of are not responding to the correct temperature input for proper fan control. Its all a bit of a mess really. In my opinion, AMD should not have set up the X models any differently than the 1700. They should have realized that the buyers of the X models would be rabid overclockers in the first place and would already have extreme cooling systems in place or planned for. Those cooling solutions would have handled the X models with native (real) temperatures just fine. No need to play games with offsets.


I actually tested this and the Sense MI Skew does affect the reported Tctl temperatures. See my last post for the details. I didn't test long enough to get the exact differences, but the reported Tctl temperatures immediately stood out as being different with the Skew set to Auto vs Disabled.

Personally I think the Skew is bugged since it seems to affect some people's boards differently.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledati*
> 
> I actually tested this and the Sense MI Skew does affect the reported Tctl temperatures. See my last post for the details. I didn't test long enough to get the exact differences, but the reported Tctl temperatures immediately stood out as being different with the Skew set to Auto vs Disabled.
> 
> Personally I think the Skew is bugged since it seems to affect some people's boards differently.


Yes, I read your earlier post but did not come to the same conclusion you reached. I have read lots of posts over the last few weeks and about the most valid conclusion I have reached about the effects of Sense MI Skew, is that it is very inconsistent. I can't verify any of the findings as I don't have a motherboard that has that feature.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Nice system, Lipps!
> 
> Very similar to mine...
> 
> I still need to get some UV LED strips to light up my coolant.
> 
> More pics...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice, ya im still waiting for a few things, 2 more 4gb drives coming, and the block for gpu, once all looking good and working i'm going to try to do petg hard tubing (for the first time), and im debating on doing the fittings with leds in them. sometimes they look good, sometimes not, so im not too sure yet.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Nice system, Lipps!
> 
> Very similar to mine...
> 
> I still need to get some UV LED strips to light up my coolant.
> 
> snip


Your pile of boxes looks like mine lol.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> Your pile of boxes looks like mine lol.


Yep!


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Yep!


Out of all those parts I'm jealous of your NVMe drive... actually is that the single most expensive component in your entire PC? Worth more than GPU, CPU, Mobo, and Ram individually right?


----------



## ShiftyJ

Is anyone else getting no "post beep" or did I mess something up when building?


----------



## Driv3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlef*
> 
> I was able to get this Hynix kit to 2800 before jumping onto P-States, but its rock stable atm - and the downclocking is amazing for efficiency and temps.
> I just wish there was a way to get this to work with BCLK OC.
> 
> Anyone with a 32GB 2x16 kit able to get 3200 via strap? or even 2933?
> 
> I'd be down for buying the Gskill Tridents with samsung IC's but havent seen anyone get rated on strap. - annoying, but expected with a new platform.


I have a 2 x 16GB Corsair Kit (Vengeance LPX) which is rated for 3200Mhz. I have been able to run it quite successfully on BIOS 1001 at 2933MHz. Vcore @ 1.0v, and RAM @ 1.35v and 18-18-18-36. Ran Prime 95 on blend for about 24 hours with no issues.

I have *not* been able to run it at 2933Mhz with the newer 1002 BIOS. I ended up downgrading back to 1001 since it seems to work better for me.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Search the thread for Sense MI, read Elmor's posts, IIRC one ROM the Sense MI offset [Auto] value differed to another. When I stated 1001 is doing x I was told to try Sense MI: enabled/280.
> 
> Then there are posts use enabled/272 or just disabled/auto. Just seems so up in the air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> No disrespect to elmor or raja, on help/suggestions they gave on what to do, but something freaky is up with roms regarding tctl.
> 
> Has been grinding me the whole stuck sensor thing on my board. Contemplating do I stick out with R7/X370 or just get my £ back and stick to i5/Z97.


After clearing power and removing battery you still have issues?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> 2 issues now
> 
> I cant remember who else had the Sticky Temps. but
> At some point yesterday My cpu temp got "stuck" I only noticed because to was gonna leave prime on all night. Went to set up log in HW64 I noticed CPU Temp not changing. Fan Cases were low RPM for the temps.My cpu cooler runs off liquid temp not cpu Thank foook I tried 3 different temp programs all Registering same temp.... Only a reboot fixed this... Just glad i noticed before running a 8hr MAX temp stress test with no CPU temperate monitoring
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT
> 
> After 1-2h gaming this morning I got sticky cpu temp again
> Only a Restart Fixes it
> 
> 2nd person to note this Pstate's Resetting but Offset V not
> Starting to think its linked with the Bkcl @ 99.8 bug.and Pstate


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBManiac*
> 
> This is actually worrying me now...
> 
> 
> 
> Temperature has stuck at -73c now for a long time and fans havent sped up once even when running cinebench.
> 
> Are these faults going to be continuous with this board. It is my first time spending a bit extra thinking it would be a bit more reliable than cheaper options but I am fast regretting it...


You can try the above suggestion as well. Can you check if the CPU temperature is also stuck in the BIOS? If not then it's a software problem, if it's stuck there as well it's a hardware issue.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Someone who works from Asus, please correct me if I am wrong, but Amazon pulled this motherboard a week ago. You can't find it in search or order it. The only reason Amazon does this is in three cases:
> 1)Vendor requests
> 2)Counterfeit product
> 3)Faulty product
> 
> We know it is not #2, so either Asus requested Amazon to stop selling them or Amazon had so many faulty returns that they decided to stop selling them.
> Seeing as all the trouble everyone is having getting even a stock system 100% stable, bricked mobos, improper restarts where bios erases settings, etc. etc.,
> I think it was case #3. So is there any official news on when Amazon will be selling them again and if next bios will fix all these issues a create a stable STOCK
> system? Obviously overclocking is at your own risk, but a mobo that can't remain 100% stable stock and after turning off and on the PC, well that is a huge problem.


Please don't make up rumors.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> @elmor When will 16Gb sticks get some love?


Been posted before, 0005 BIOS is identical to 1001.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Oki Really getting ticked off now
> 
> I can reproduce an Error in the bios ... I have mentioned this 3 times in this tread.
> ATM I use DOCP standard 3200 Running @3.8 Pstate - Stable
> 
> I change DOCP to auto and manually set timing and volts (DOUBLE checked Pstates)
> 
> Post failure
> 
> Go back in to bios and Pstates have reverted BUT the Vcore off set is still + 0.1
> This gives close to 1.5V
> 
> I CAN REPRODUCE THIS ERROR
> 
> Elmor Said in latest bios V error were fixed
> 
> So If i was pushing the 1.45v mark on P state tryna get stable and this happened . This would result in Vcore being close to 1.7v? nice!
> 
> As far as i can tell this only happens during Ram failure
> 
> 
> ALSO
> IE all the bios's we use atm are invalidating our warranties and with bugs like this going unchecked STILL.............. *** .... So are we better off going back to original Bios (bricking one) coz thats still under warranty


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoN7Shepard*
> 
> Be careful with BIOS 1002. There is some sort of voltage bug with the P-States.
> 
> Just flashed to 1002, put in all my settings, and tried to see if I could boot my RAM faster than 2666. Could not. When restarted and set back to 1001 settings. Came back into windows and noticed my volts were little over 0.1v higher than they should be.
> 
> Checked bios. Noticed my P-State 0 custom profile changed back to auto. (I had just set it to manual before the RAM failed to boot.) Set it back to manual with FID A4, and now the voltages are back to normal.
> 
> Was a bit scary! Check your volts in 1002 everyone!
> 
> Edit: Not sure why the P-State settings got reset, but I was just reminded that when running default P-State settings, you'll frequently see 1.5v on a 1800X. So maybe that was just default XFR stuff.


We've found another issue when using Offset mode where the offset will still be applied after overclocking recovery, will be fixed in a future release.

Regarding P-states: The AMD CBS menu and its options is an implementation directly from AMD, and when DRAM training fails (F9) all options within this menu will be reset to defaults. Which means your custom P-state settings will also be reset. This is partly tied in with cold booting issues at aggressive DRAM settings, which we're working with AMD to try to solve.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Got an Error 8 blackscreen/Mainboard fail right after booting up the machine. All settings on optimized defaults nothing changed, nothing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will this be fixed soon? Otherwise I have to return the board and get another manufacturer or even an Intel-platform, because under this circumstances working safely is not possible at the moment.
> 
> Edit: BIOS 0902


That's a very generic error, it means your system is unstable and has crashed (CPU not operational anymore). Some have had luck by manually increasing then CPU SOC Voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdown*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> I have plugged in a led strip. everything works perfect until i shutdown the pc and choosed at aura static color. I booted since then just fine. At the next day all ROG lightnings are gone. Nothing happens, even if i flashed a new bios or recovered to factory settings. has somebody the same problem with led lightning. Everything else still works fine!


Sorry but it's really out of my scope, please contact your local Asus support for anything not related to overclocking and system stability.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> I have noticed some weird issues when resuming from sleep. @elmor - maybe you could create a google form for reporting these sorts of things so they don't get lost in the thread and so it's easier to look through everything... and have a category for memory overclocking to keep other issues separate since you're getting inundated with questions about that.
> 
> I'm currently running stable at 4.05ghz w/ 3200 C14 2x8GB. I'm using +0.10 vCore offset, multiplier changed via p-state, and manual 1.0v SoC voltage.
> 
> Three problems:
> 
> This has only happened once, but my vcore got totally screwed up. It maxed out at 1.05v or so, according to hwinfo64. I was curious if this was just a reporting issue so I ran cinebench. Sure enough, the voltage never increased and the system crashed and rebooted within a few seconds.
> Just now, I resumed from sleep and my disks basically stopped working. I emptied my recycle bin and it just sat there calculating time remaining. I tried to uninstall something and it hung while "preparing to remove". I checked the event viewer and saw this being logged periodically: "Reset to device, \Device\RaidPort0, was issued." It showed up 3 times before I gave up and rebooted. I had to reboot using the reset button since Windows restart got stuck.
> Additionally, during the same resume, the USB port my mouse was plugged into stopped working. Reconnecting it to the same port wouldn't work. I had to unplug it and use a different port. My keyboard was still working though. Both devices are using the top 4 USB ports. Oddly, it seems like it was just that single port on the same USB controller, since plugging it into a different port on the same row worked.
> Here's the full details from the event log:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Event Log
> 
> 
> 
> Log Name: System
> Source: storahci
> Date: 3/26/2017 11:11:24 AM
> Event ID: 129
> Task Category: None
> Level: Warning
> Keywords: Classic
> User: N/A
> Computer: RAWR
> Description:
> Reset to device, \Device\RaidPort0, was issued.
> Event Xml:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
> <System>
> <Provider Name="storahci" />
> <EventID Qualifiers="32772">129</EventID>
> <Level>3</Level>
> <Task>0</Task>
> <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
> <TimeCreated SystemTime="2017-03-26T15:11:24.986681200Z" />
> <EventRecordID>15574</EventRecordID>
> <Channel>System</Channel>
> <Computer>RAWR</Computer>
> <Security />
> </System>
> <EventData>
> \Device\RaidPort0
> <Binary>0F001800010000000000000081000480010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000810004800000000000000000</Binary>
> </EventData>
> </Event>


Is this happening consistently? Perhaps you can send me a BIOS profile and I'll try it. You can also test on your side starting with default settings and set your settings one by one to help pinpoint the issue.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrimstad*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> 1002 just shut off power to my aio pumpon the aio header. Had [email protected] running prior to this for a week no problemson 902, no wierd temps no nothing.
> Flashed back to 902 for now.


Can you give me the exact settings? When did it shut of power? Could it be you set the limit too low and it's shutting down because of this?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matc*
> 
> 2 question please....
> 
> 1st, llc on or off? Lots of conflicting advice here, some saying Elmor said off and some saying Elmor said on?????
> 2nd, I've got my 1700 pstate set to 9c for 1900, is that correct, other is set to 8 and 3a...
> 
> Thank you...


I've said neither







If you want to be very safe, leave it at Auto. When overclocked for daily use I'd recommend Level 1-2.


----------



## Mrimstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> After clearing power and removing battery you still have issues?
> 
> You can try the above suggestion as well. Can you check if the CPU temperature is also stuck in the BIOS? If not then it's a software problem, if it's stuck there as well it's a hardware issue.
> Please don't make up rumors.
> Been posted before, 0005 BIOS is identical to 1001.
> 
> 
> 
> We've found another issue when using Offset mode where the offset will still be applied after overclocking recovery, will be fixed in a future release.
> 
> Regarding P-states: The AMD CBS menu and its options is an implementation directly from AMD, and when DRAM training fails (F9) all options within this menu will be reset to defaults. Which means your custom P-state settings will also be reset. This is partly tied in with cold booting issues at aggressive DRAM settings, which we're working with AMD to try to solve.
> That's a very generic error, it means your system is unstable and has crashed (CPU not operational anymore). Some have had luck by manually increasing then CPU SOC Voltage.
> Sorry but it's really out of my scope, please contact your local Asus support for anything not related to overclocking and system stability.
> Is this happening consistently? Perhaps you can send me a BIOS profile and I'll try it. You can also test on your side starting with default settings and set your settings one by one to help pinpoint the issue.
> Can you give me the exact settings? When did it shut of power? Could it be you set the limit too low and it's shutting down because of this?
> I've said neither
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to be very safe, leave it at Auto. When overclocked for daily use I'd recommend Level 1-2.


Everything bone stock. I only pushed memory upp to 2666 trough the dropdown menu and fed them 1.32v cause you guys still seem to want to give them 1.4v all the time.
And made sure through bios qfan that aio was running at 100% all the time, rad fans on cpufan header.
The litle checkbox for control of that header is also not ticked in case i somehow was able to ****it upp somewhere.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> After clearing power and removing battery you still have issues?


Sadly yes mate







.

So on the 24th I removed power and battery for 2.5hrs, "CLR CMOS", tested 1002 and as temps didn't seem realistic I reverted back to 0902, did try various settings to get 1002 to be like 0902.

Last night I was using my 3.7GHz @ ~1.26V OC, the TY-143 fans were reaching ~2.5K every so often, this was strange as they don't do that on my 3.8GHz @ ~1.35V OC (same fan profile). So I rebooted and ran [email protected] again, the fans hit ~2.5K RPM again every so often, on the basis of temps they should not have done that.



I didn't reboot and restarted HWiNFO in debug mode, mobo / cpu sensor stuck at 31C. A conversation I had with @mumak, I agree with his thought that a collision is perhaps occurring between SIO and EC.



@mumak

Here is the HWiNFO [email protected] log for screenshot top one and HWiNFO DBG file from lower screenshot.

stucksensorHWiNFO64.zip 371k .zip file


I will not reboot yet, so if you need me to do anything whilst mobo / CPU sensor is stuck let me know.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyJ*
> 
> Is anyone else getting no "post beep" or did I mess something up when building?


Probably depends on motherboard vendor. First thing to check is whether the speaker (dynamic or piezo) is correctly plugged into the motherboard header. It it still does not work, then take the speaker out and hook it up to a 1.5V battery and listen for a click. It it does, the speaker is good. Then look in the BIOS for a setting in Main or Monitor and see if there is a setting to turn off POST notification and if it tied to a speaker BEEP. Most modern boards these days use the speaker single BEEP to indicate successful POST. Multiple BEEPS indicate issues that you will have to investigate in your user manual.


----------



## zabblleon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zabblleon*
> 
> Build:
> Ryzen 1700x
> G.Skill F4-3200C14D-32GTZSW
> Crosshair VI
> 1080ti
> 
> Was up running fine on BIOS 902, then the machine suddenly died. I can access BIOS, but once an operating system tries to load I get bootloops or freezes with Q-code 8, RAM light flashing. Things I've tried:
> 
> - Bootable Windows 10 USB; bootloops similarly to loading a Windows drive
> - memtest on both 16gb sticks, both show no errors. Sometimes catches at "memory controller" initialization step if RAM voltage is set too low
> - One stick in A1 slot
> - Drive boots into Windows 10 fine on another machine
> - Tried both new BIOS versions through USB flashback and reinstalled 902, clearing CMOS each time.
> 
> On stock settings now. Any ideas on what I could try to save my build?


Same issues on 1002, after reseating the CPU and lots of additional testing. Just RMA'd so we'll see how that turns out.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drzoidberg33*
> 
> Ah okay, I see that's happening here too. BIOS said 3900Mhz but Windows only reporting 3200.


Same here when I only set P0. That is because 3200 corresponds to the default settings of P1. Once I also set P1 to 4000 I get constant 4000.

I use VID 1.375v for 4 GHz, which also happens to be what the board chooses on Auto settings. It's worth mentioning that even while clocks get stuck at P1, voltages do not get stuck (unless something like Firefox forces the timer resolution to 1 ms).


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I didn't reboot and restarted HWiNFO in debug mode, mobo / cpu sensor stuck at 31C. A conversation I had with @mumak, I agree with his thought that a collision is perhaps occurring between SIO and EC.


I only ever saw temp 3-6 getting stuck, until a reboot that is. But I noticed that EC is the most troubled section in HWinfo.

- CPU (socket) shows minimum values bet 0 to -74°C, while its mirror temp 3-6 do not.
- +1.05V sometimes grays out for a second and I saw the same for VRM or PCH (or maybe both) at least once.[/quote]


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I guess I'll keep it at 0.95v SOC. Might test RealBench again to see if it affected anything but I highly doubt SOC comes into to play at o/c stability.


Using less than about 1.05v SOC resulted in a Code 8 while running Realbench with 3200-14-14-14-34 settings, within about 3-4 hours that is. That last 34 is something I am testing currently, among other things.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Sadly yes mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So on the 24th I removed battery for 2.5hrs, "CLR CMOS", tested 1002 and as temps didn't seem realistic I reverted back to 0902, did try various settings to get 1002 to be like 0902.
> 
> Last night I was using my 3.7GHz @ ~1.26V OC, the TY-143 fans were reaching ~2.5K every so often, this was strange as they don't do that on my 3.8GHz @ ~1.35V OC (same fan profile).
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't reboot and restarted HWiNFO in debug mode, mobo / cpu sensor stuck at 31C. A conversation I had with @Mumak, I agree with his thought that a collision is perhaps occurring between SIO and EC.
> 
> 
> 
> @Mumak
> 
> Here is the HWiNFO [email protected] log for screenshot top one and HWiNFO DBG file from lower screenshot.
> 
> stucksensorHWiNFO64.zip 371k .zip file
> 
> 
> I will not reboot yet, so if you need me to do anything whilst mobo / CPU sensor is stuck let me know.


Well, there's definitively something wrong with the SIO. Several registers have changed, not those that I expected to (i.e. temperature source), but several others. I'm not sure why exactly this happens, but I suspect the EC interacting with SIO. I'm afraid I can't help much with this further, it should be checked by ASUS. I will try to notify them too.


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> After clearing power and removing battery you still have issues?


Will do this now
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> You can try the above suggestion as well. Can you check if the CPU temperature is also stuck in the BIOS? If not then it's a software problem, if it's stuck there as well it's a hardware issue.


Reset clears it so yea it appears fine in bios for me
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> We've found another issue when using Offset mode where the offset will still be applied after overclocking recovery, will be fixed in a future release.
> 
> Regarding P-states: The AMD CBS menu and its options is an implementation directly from AMD, and when DRAM training fails (F9) all options within this menu will be reset to defaults. Which means your custom P-state settings will also be reset. This is partly tied in with cold booting issues at aggressive DRAM settings, which we're working with AMD to try to solve.


Thank you and Thank you








Just another thank you for putting up with all the questions moaning and grumbles ..
Happy that its noted now,


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> - CPU (socket) shows minimum values bet 0 to -74°C, while its mirror temp 3-6 do not.


I meant "its mirror" CH6 CPU does not show those wrong minimum temps, only EC CPU (socket) does.


----------



## JoN7Shepard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> We've found another issue when using Offset mode where the offset will still be applied after overclocking recovery, will be fixed in a future release.
> 
> Regarding P-states: The AMD CBS menu and its options is an implementation directly from AMD, and when DRAM training fails (F9) all options within this menu will be reset to defaults. Which means your custom P-state settings will also be reset. This is partly tied in with cold booting issues at aggressive DRAM settings, which we're working with AMD to try to solve.
> 
> I've said neither
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to be very safe, leave it at Auto. When overclocked for daily use I'd recommend Level 1-2.


When you say overclocking recovery, you mean if the system has to reboot after a failed overclock, right? So as long as the offset is saved and stable, then the voltages should be safe for normal start ups until next BIOS update?

Just trying make sure offset is safe to use at the moment.

P-State info makes sense!

Also, thanks for the advice on LLC. I'm using Level 2 right now after considering both arguments and am happy with the middle ground.


----------



## gupsterg

@mumak

Thank you for your time, I appreciate it







. IMO defo you deserve a FOC C6H from Asus for the support you give us







.

Also perhaps if you had one the data you could pass to them on issues would help us all







.

@Timur Born

Cheers for info







. Not seen the same as yourself, not saying your experience is wrong







. Defo something is up.

Strange Mumak has seen the registers change and bit concerning to me







.

On my M7R not had issue that seeing on C6H. Asus should be able to resolve any SIO / EC issue via a FW update, hopefully they will.

I don't monitor tmp 3-6, perhaps I should to see what they do.


----------



## elmor

For those with CPU temp getting stuck, can you try monitoring with only this software and see if it still happens?

cputemp.zip 427k .zip file


Don't use it in conjunction with any other like HWInfo or AiSuite as it might cause collisions. It's just to try to figure out what's causing your temperatures to get stuck.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrimstad*
> 
> Everything bone stock. I only pushed memory upp to 2666 trough the dropdown menu and fed them 1.32v cause you guys still seem to want to give them 1.4v all the time.
> And made sure through bios qfan that aio was running at 100% all the time, rad fans on cpufan header.
> The litle checkbox for control of that header is also not ticked in case i somehow was able to ****it upp somewhere.


Please tell me the exact steps to replicate. And you didn't tell me when it stops working. Never starts up, after getting display or in the OS?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoN7Shepard*
> 
> When you say overclocking recovery, you mean if the system has to reboot after a failed overclock, right? So as long as the offset is saved and stable, then the voltages should be safe for normal start ups until next BIOS update?
> 
> Just trying make sure offset is safe to use at the moment.
> 
> P-State info makes sense!
> 
> Also, thanks for the advice on LLC. I'm using Level 2 right now after considering both arguments and am happy with the middle ground.


Whenever you get the message the overclocking failed or you're in Safe Boot mode, the bug is that the offset you previously set is not reset. So if your offset is +0.100V and you do recovery, you'll get roughly 1.55V on an 1800X because it will revert to default P-states with the offset intact.


----------



## Mrimstad

@elmor

Sorry. It failed randomly last evening. Comp had been on for 5~6 hours just crunching [email protected], then idled wile browsing web/youtube for 20 min.
Fired upp a game at that point and didnt even get passed main menu before rad fans went haywire and i noticed the pump dead.
I lett it sitt untill temp showed 70c to see if it turned on again. At that point i had to shut off. Comp then entered a state of endless rebot in wich i had to clear cmos to recover.
Went back to 902 after that.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Is this accurate if no settings are changed in bios? 1800x. showing 53 to 64 so far.


----------



## Timur Born

Ah, the offset getting stuck would explain why Save Boot did not help when I accidentally set up a far to big negative offset.

Concerning the EC sensors in HWinfo graying out ever so often: I just replicated this and saw that it seemingly can happen to any sensor under the Asus EC section. It's possible that polling rate has an influence on this, and maybe even load?!

"CPU Power" is the only EC sensor that I did not see gray out yet, maybe it's a derived value instead of a measured one? CPU (socket) shows -74°C again, but only in the EC section, and that is under full Realbench load (reset while bench was running).


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Ah, the offset getting stuck would explain why Save Boot did not help when I accidentally set up a far to big negative offset.
> 
> Concerning the EC sensors in HWinfo graying out ever so often: I just replicated this and saw that it seemingly can happen to any sensor under the Asus EC section. It's possible that polling rate has an influence on this, and maybe even load?!
> 
> "CPU Power" is the only EC sensor that I did not see gray out yet, maybe it's a derived value instead of a measured one? CPU (socket) shows -74°C again, but only in the EC section, and that is under full Realbench load (reset while bench was running).


Grayed items mean that the last readout was not successful and either resulted in an error during read, or the last value read was in invalid range.
Yes, a too frequent polling or too high system load can sometimes cause this.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Timur Born
> 
> Cheers for info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Not seen the same as yourself, not saying your experience is wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Defo something is up.


Yeah, every test run takes hours and this all seems somewhat random, so it's hard to come up with some definitive answers.

My last runs were done using Tras Auto=39 instead of 34 @3200-14-14-14, so maybe that's important to added stability. We will see.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Grayed items mean that the last readout was not successful and either resulted in an error during read, or the last value read was in invalid range.
> Yes, a too frequent polling or too high system load can sometimes cause this.


Is it expected that this only ever happens to the Asus EC section, though?


----------



## Timur Born

And it also happens at the default 2000 ms polling rate...


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Whenever you get the message the overclocking failed or you're in Safe Boot mode, the bug is that the offset you previously set is not reset. So if your offset is +0.100V and you do recovery, you'll get roughly 1.55V on an 1800X because it will revert to default P-states with the offset intact.


So for a Quick fix or a long term one if you guys have trouble with it. Can you make safe boot reset our offsets as well ?


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Is it expected that this only ever happens to the Asus EC section, though?


Theoretically this can happen to other sections too, but chances for that are much much smaller than for EC sensors.


----------



## BoMbY

About fans shutting off: I had that in the past when using PWM mode, also I noticed in PWM mode (using Noctua NF-A14 PWM fans) there is a much higher delay for spinning up the fans, and other weird things. This all doesn't happen in DC mode.

Edit: Could be a problem with the "Noctua NE-FD1 PWM IC", and/or maybe others?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Yeah, every test run takes hours and this all seems somewhat random, so it's hard to come up with some definitive answers.


I concur, can happen within an hour or many hours the issue I have.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> For those with CPU temp getting stuck, can you try monitoring with only this software and see if it still happens?
> 
> cputemp.zip 427k .zip file
> 
> 
> Don't use it in conjunction with any other like HWInfo or AiSuite as it might cause collisions.


Will do







. I only use 1 app and nothing else when issue occur. Fresh install, min apps, no bloatware on rig.

@BoMbY

Yep all fans are PWM on my rig.

2X TY-143 as front intake, 2x TY-143 on CPU, these use PWM from CPU header via a Gelid 4 in 1 cable, fans powered by molex.

1X AC F12 on CHA1, 2x AC F9 on CHA3.

All setup in UEFI as I want. CPU header manual profile, CHA1 "Turbo" profile, CHA3 "Standard. Fan mode all set to PWM and not [Auto], all set to use CPU for temp.

Same setup as M7R, no issues in ~2yrs, plenty of obscene hours use and 6 differing UEFI versions.


----------



## ShiftyJ

@elmor
I saw that you said LLC1-2 is best for 24/7 use, but I have been very stable with LLC3. Should I leave it at LLC3 in my case or would you strongly recommend against it?

Also should I use Pstate0 and Pstate1 or just Pstate0?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

What is up with the Keyboard? I need TWO keyboard connected as my Logitech G510 wont work in the BIOS.. Same issue I had with a Z170 Hero. On my Z87/Z97/X99-S/X99-E WS it worked like a charm..

My mouse is also reconized as a keyboard..

I am sick of having two keyboards connected at all time in order to mess with the bios...


----------



## lordzed83

Elmor

Iw been messing around with 1002 whole weekend. So far most stable bios even tho i cant use anything above 2400ddr setting without 0d code on hynix.

Anyway wanted to report some weird bug. Twice when i booted up from shotdown pc maximum clock was atuck at 8x670mhz or something around that. And im like why is windows loading up like on my 486dx2 lol. But that was only twice over 40 bootups.


----------



## Timur Born

Using 1002 my Samsung B based Rampage V clocked at 3200 came up with 0d during a cold boot (removed power over night). Safe Boot didn't help, clear CMOS did.


----------



## elmor

I've identified an issue with the SIO/EC together with Martin which probably causes the temperature reading to get stuck. Hopefully we'll have a solution soon. It should only be caused by 3rd party monitoring software AFAIK.

Regarding the cold boot issue, a possible workaround is to use a lower DRAM Ratio with increased REFCLK since it's applied at the same stage as voltages.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took that picture with pride after I broke the seal on the box that was sat there all weekend after launch waiting for this very sought after, in-demand, lack-of-supply board on the Monday!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Looking back to that weekend felt like an eternity wanting to get my new machine built and tested.)
> 
> Anyway, feel free to take whatever info you want from my beloved little chip.


Sorry mate the text is blurry, you have another?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyJ*
> 
> Is anyone else getting no "post beep" or did I mess something up when building?


Don't get on mine as well







, same speaker, etc no issue on M7R.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I've identified an issue with the SIO/EC together with Martin which probably causes the temperature reading to get stuck. Hopefully we'll have a solution soon. It should only be caused by 3rd party monitoring software AFAIK.


Thank you I appreciate it







, I hope a C6H is winging it's way to Mumak







.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> All the SensMI skew can do is change what the motherboard reports for "CPU" temp. And that only works for box stock. As soon as you start overclocking or fiddling with P-states, the skew is irrelevant and reports wrong anyway. The problem is that the Tctl temperature is the one with the offset and can't be change by anything external so far. We wait for microcode changes. And the majority of temperature controllers that I know of are not responding to the correct temperature input for proper fan control. Its all a bit of a mess really. In my opinion, AMD should not have set up the X models any differently than the 1700. They should have realized that the buyers of the X models would be rabid overclockers in the first place and would already have extreme cooling systems in place or planned for. Those cooling solutions would have handled the X models with native (real) temperatures just fine. No need to play games with offsets.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledati*
> 
> I actually tested this and the Sense MI Skew does affect the reported Tctl temperatures. See my last post for the details. I didn't test long enough to get the exact differences, but the reported Tctl temperatures immediately stood out as being different with the Skew set to Auto vs Disabled.
> 
> Personally I think the Skew is bugged since it seems to affect some people's boards differently.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Yes, I read your earlier post but did not come to the same conclusion you reached. I have read lots of posts over the last few weeks and about the most valid conclusion I have reached about the effects of Sense MI Skew, is that it is very inconsistent. I can't verify any of the findings as I don't have a motherboard that has that feature.


What I haven't seen so far in this thread is any speculation about Sense MI Skew being exactly what it is named, a skew in the plot curve of reported value vs. measurement value. In such a case, the offset varies from temperature to temperature, and (because two non parallel monotonic functions have to cross somewhere) there is only one temperature where the two functions agree.

Also, +1 rep for Lipps for providing the first image I've seen, including those in many videos, where someone is apparently using at least a minimum of ESD protection building and testing his rig.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Regarding the cold boot issue, a possible workaround is to use a lower DRAM Ratio with increased REFCLK since it's applied at the same stage as voltages.


I am using PCIe 1.1 cards (removed for current OC and stability testing), so overclocking the PCIe bus is not a real option. I will do some tests later, also checking how this affects USB 2/3 performance and stability (using low latency audio interfaces).


----------



## bashru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driv3l*
> 
> I have a 2 x 16GB Corsair Kit (Vengeance LPX) which is rated for 3200Mhz. I have been able to run it quite successfully on BIOS 1001 at 2933MHz. Vcore @ 1.0v, and RAM @ 1.35v and 18-18-18-36. Ran Prime 95 on blend for about 24 hours with no issues.
> 
> I have *not* been able to run it at 2933Mhz with the newer 1002 BIOS. I ended up downgrading back to 1001 since it seems to work better for me.


i have same sticks, and same issue with 1002 bios.


----------



## jdown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Gifted-*
> 
> ok really this is really annoying me now.
> 
> all aura rgb lighting is dead. Ive reflashed bios twice, toggled lighting on and off in bios in advance settings.. reinstalled auraapp which loads perfectly but choose any setting and it doesn't get to the board, tried two other RGB strips.
> 
> cant even get crosshair logo to light up with a reflashed factory bios.
> 
> how does all rgb just randomly die!?


I have the exact same problem with my board. Alle lights worked without an issue without a led strip. Since I have mounted the leds, they worked about one day. After cold boot all lights are shutdown. I had no chance to revive them by clearing cmos, clearing cmos battery for 4 hours. Aura crashs since that event. I reinstalled it many times. Now the aura program opens but it has no effect what I choose. I think Aura app or the Bios send the chip to a not responding state. @elmor: is there a fix coming out for this problems. It seams that everyone with strips can get this state randomly. My strips are tested and are ok, so it is pretty sure it is the fault of the mainboard.


----------



## -Gifted-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdown*
> 
> I have the exact same problem with my board. Alle lights worked without an issue without a led strip. Since I have mounted the leds, they worked about one day. After cold boot all lights are shutdown. I had no chance to revive them by clearing cmos, clearing cmos battery for 4 hours. Aura crashs since that event. I reinstalled it many times. Now the aura program opens but it has no effect what I choose. I think Aura app or the Bios send the chip to a not responding state. @elmor: is there a fix coming out for this problems. It seams that everyone with strips can get this state randomly. My strips are tested and are ok, so it is pretty sure it is the fault of the mainboard.


This has happened to me several times since.. and I found a fix at least for me.

Just turn off the pc and unplug the PSU from the mains and leave for a couple of minutes... reboot and Aura suddenly works perfectly again. It appears as though the aura chip holds settings itself until its completely powered off... cmos clear and removing battery has no effect on it. rebooting without a proper power cycle and aura just simply wont load.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

I'm 200+ posts behind on this thread right now so I'm just going to admit I'm lazy here.

While PState overclocking, the CPU will not downclock whatsoever in Windows until I start RealBench. I have to start RealBench, stop the test and then auto downclocking starts. So weird...under Linux, it'll downclock and ramp up just as expected but under Windows, it gets pegged at PState0.

Power plan isn't the issue due to min proc state being set to 0%

Also, modifying VID in PState0 results in a cap of 3.2GHz. I'd much rather be able to set a VID instead of working with a rather large offset across the board.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdown*
> 
> I have the exact same problem with my board. Alle lights worked without an issue without a led strip. Since I have mounted the leds, they worked about one day. After cold boot all lights are shutdown. I had no chance to revive them by clearing cmos, clearing cmos battery for 4 hours. Aura crashs since that event. I reinstalled it many times. Now the aura program opens but it has no effect what I choose. I think Aura app or the Bios send the chip to a not responding state. @elmor: is there a fix coming out for this problems. It seams that everyone with strips can get this state randomly. My strips are tested and are ok, so it is pretty sure it is the fault of the mainboard.


Uninstall Aura, reboot, reinstall Aura and config your lights, reboot. Happens a lot to me.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdown*
> 
> I have the exact same problem with my board. Alle lights worked without an issue without a led strip. Since I have mounted the leds, they worked about one day. After cold boot all lights are shutdown. I had no chance to revive them by clearing cmos, clearing cmos battery for 4 hours. Aura crashs since that event. I reinstalled it many times. Now the aura program opens but it has no effect what I choose. I think Aura app or the Bios send the chip to a not responding state. @elmor: is there a fix coming out for this problems. It seams that everyone with strips can get this state randomly. My strips are tested and are ok, so it is pretty sure it is the fault of the mainboard.


What worked for me was installing the g.skill rgb software, it now sees all my rgb stuff. Actually aura and g.skill both see all my stuff now so can use either to change them. (besides my thermaltake fans anyway lol)

https://gskill.com/en/download/view/trident-z-rgb-control--beta-


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> What worked for me was installing the g.skill rgb software, it now sees all my rgb stuff. Actually aura and g.skill both see all my stuff now so can use either to change them. (besides my thermaltake fans anyway lol)
> 
> https://gskill.com/en/download/view/trident-z-rgb-control--beta-


I'd be careful, there's at least one user on here who's RAM was rendered useless after they installed that software. It's obviously not very well tested on Ryzen platforms yet.

Could just be coincidence, but still...


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I'd be careful, there's at least one user on here who's RAM was rendered useless after they installed that software. It's obviously not very well tested on Ryzen platforms yet.
> 
> Could just be coincidence, but still...


I could prolly uninstall the g.skill software now anyway, since aura now seeks the mem. /shrug


----------



## bluej511

Day 4-5 of it posting with the ekwb supremacy evo and still no issues. Still using the ek am4 backplate and center rubber piece.


----------



## Lofidelity

I have a question regarding the memory hole (not booting certain DRAM Speeds).:

Is that a CPU thing or a MB issue?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I am using PCIe 1.1 cards (removed for current OC and stability testing), so overclocking the PCIe bus is not a real option. I will do some tests later, also checking how this affects USB 2/3 performance and stability (using low latency audio interfaces).


The chipset connected PCIe slots (1_1/2/3 + 4_3) do not enumerate some of my PCIe 1.1 card correctly at stock speed already, with 1_3 being worst. Where do I send a thorough report to, since this is an OC thread?


----------



## drzoidberg33

Do we have any idea how much the new AGESA update will actually help memory compatibility at higher frequencies (mainly for Hynix)?

I just want to know if I should rather just order another kit now or possibly wait for the new BIOS and then only realise it doesn't help at all. I'll probably have to import a new kit as I cannot find any locally available at this time.


----------



## gupsterg

@elmor

I know you have stated a "fix" is soon to be done for stuck sensors. But wanted to share this info on my ramping fan issue which has come about since yesterday evening.

I did a reboot ~2.5hrs ago, using no monitoring apps doing [email protected] CPU/GPU. Fans are still ramping to ~2.5K RPM (100% PWM) every so often







. Which seems silly as I'm on same fan profile as my 3.8GHz @ 1.35V but running 3.7GHz @ 1.26V currently. I had no crazy ramping of fans in 4 days of crazy stability testing and normal usage on my 3.8GHz OC. Temps are ~60C on 3.7GHz profile vs ~70C on 3.8GHZ. Below is fan profile section in UEFI:-




Is my issue related to SIO / EC or just freaky board I got and have to RMA?

Cheers


----------



## BoMbY

I just read Ryzen may profit from Dual-Ranked memory like Kaveri did, so it may actually be that 2x16 GB dual rank at 2666 are pretty much the same as 2x8 GB single rank at 3200, regarding the overall system performance.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> I just read Ryzen may profit from Dual-Ranked memory like Kaveri did, so it may actually be that 2x16 GB dual rank at 2666 are pretty much the same as 2x8 GB single rank at 3200, regarding the overall system performance.


That's interesting; where did you read this?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Using less than about 1.05v SOC resulted in a Code 8 while running Realbench with 3200-14-14-14-34 settings, within about 3-4 hours that is. That last 34 is something I am testing currently, among other things.


Hmm, are you absolutely certain that the Code 8 was caused by the SOC voltage? Strange that it caused a crash so late into the stress testing. I was only able to test an hour of RealBench so far and that worked.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> While PState overclocking, the CPU will not downclock whatsoever in Windows until I start RealBench. I have to start RealBench, stop the test and then auto downclocking starts. So weird...under Linux, it'll downclock and ramp up just as expected but under Windows, it gets pegged at PState0.


Embrace the Linux side of the Force, Luke.


----------



## ElmerF

Have read the vast majority of the posts in this thread and have learned a lot while still being confused about many aspects of the fledgling Asus ROG bios. Thanks to Elmor for soldiering on with patches while waiting for AMD to come to bat. That said, I have some problems that haven't popped up yet in any posts I've read. I'm currently using bios 1002 which seems a bit more unstable in my case than 1001 (was okay), 0038 (worse than 1002). I've given up on overclocking and am just looking for stability. Running a 1700X with with 4x8 (32 GB) of Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200. The only setting I play with at this point are dram memory voltage set to 1.35, dram parameters set to 16/18/18/18/36, and dram speed to 2133. Bios 1001 seemed stable at 2400 but after running for about 8 hours it finally started stuttering and I had to drop back to 2133 for stable operation. I know if I want dram stability and speed I'm supposed to go to 2x8, but I really thought Asus/AMD would have the bios stabilized in a few weeks and I'm tired of tearing things apart. Did a simple "easy" overclock to 3.6 on the CPU and HWINFO showed cpu voltages hitting 1.55, so I dropped back down to stock.

1. Bios clock shifts by a few hours randomly. Seems to me once you set this clock the battery should handle it and nothing should cause a problem unless you update the bios or attempt to clear the bios. Is there a hidden time zone setting? Does the bios clock talk to NTP sites?

2. I use Linux as the primary boot device and every so often grub2 sends an error about " cannot get C/H/S values." If I reboot go into the bios, just hit f10 and exit, grub boots fine. Again, it's like bios can't remember the boot disk info every so often and just needs to do a refresh or something.

3. Linux of course relies on the bios for fan control, and even though I am tuning the fans and setting qfan to standard, it's a constant up/down fan pulse regardless of the delay time used. A little annoying. Unlike others, I have a fairly positive fan experience in windows using Asus aisuite.

4. Like others, I sometimes lose Aura settings, but for me, it's again just a matter of dropping into bios while booting, hitting F10, and everything is good again.

5. Finally, temperatures. I just don't know what to think about temperatures, and it appears no one else does either. Some bios' have show very high temps (038), some very low (0902 with the offset adjustment). 1002 (auto/no offset) shows a minimum of 45 with operation usually in the low 50s. Any time I do a prolonged disk access, temps suddenly spike into the 60s but then drop quickly. That's with a dual fan air tower.

Just keeping my fingers crossed and waiting for the promised AMD AGESA Microcode for Ryzen - whatever that might be. I'm upgrading from an ASUS Sabertooth motherboard with an FX-8150, and even with all the problems listed, it still seems like an order of magnitude jump in CPU ops.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> I could prolly uninstall the g.skill software now anyway, since aura now seeks the mem. /shrug


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I'd be careful, there's at least one user on here who's RAM was rendered useless after they installed that software. It's obviously not very well tested on Ryzen platforms yet.
> 
> Could just be coincidence, but still...


My sticks died after 2 weeks with no problem. I cant say 100% it was this software. But it happend after 1 day i installed this software.
1 was completely broken >> Couldn't boot into bios anymore with that stick plugged-in
1 was half died >> 50% of the RGB leds didn't work anymore. Even with restoring to defaults option in the RGB software!


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> My sticks died after 2 weeks with no problem. I cant say 100% it was this software. But it happend after 1 day i installed this software.
> 1 was completely broken >> Couldn't boot into bios anymore with that stick plugged-in
> 1 was half died >> 50% of the RGB leds didn't work anymore. Even with restoring to defaults option in the RGB software!


I would be one sad puppy if they died that fast.


----------



## f1LL

@finalheaven

Since you are interested in the IMC/SOC I want to give you an update.

The settings I thought were kind of stable I now managed to crash with IBT. On my old FX-8350 system I didn't use IBT much since it seemed stable while Prime quickly told me otherwise. On this Ryzen system IBT seems to be more fragile, while Prime is maybe more robust than on my FX?

Anyway, my old settings (0.95v SOC in BIOS -> 0.938v VDDCR_SOC), 1.33v DRAM in Bios -> 1.35v in HWiNFO under load) immediately got me inconsistent results with IBT Very High. So I set SOC to 1.0v (resulting in 0.98v VDDCR_SOC under load) and it passed. I moved on to IBT Maximum and it failed the second calculation. Then set it to 1.1v and it still failed. Turned it back down to 1.0v and set DRAM to 1.4v in Bios and now it passed 10x IBT Maximum.

This leads me to believe that HCI MemTest is not sufficient when it comes to testing memory stability, since it wasn't giving me any errors. Although I have to mention that I don't have experience with MemTest and only ran 6 instances of 2048MB for ~150% coverage.

I'm happy though that, so far, IBT seems to be the most demanding stress test for me, as it is rather quick to show instability







At least for the IMC and memory.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> @finalheaven
> 
> Since you are interested in the IMC/SOC I want to give you an update.
> 
> The settings I thought were kind of stable I now managed to crash with IBT. On my old FX-8350 system I didn't use IBT much since it seemed stable while Prime quickly told me otherwise. On this Ryzen system IBT seems to be more fragile, while Prime is maybe more robust than on my FX?
> 
> Anyway, my old settings (0.95v SOC in BIOS -> 0.938v VDDCR_SOC), 1.33v DRAM in Bios -> 1.35v in HWiNFO under load) immediately got me inconsistent results with IBT Very High. So I set SOC to 1.0v (resulting in 0.98v VDDCR_SOC under load) and it passed. I moved on to IBT Maximum and it failed the second calculation. Then set it to 1.1v and it still failed. Turned it back down to 1.0v and set DRAM to 1.4v in Bios and now it passed 10x IBT Maximum.
> 
> This leads me to believe that HCI MemTest is not sufficient when it comes to testing memory stability, since it wasn't giving me any errors. Although I have to mention that I don't have experience with MemTest and only ran 6 instances of 2048MB for ~150% coverage.
> 
> I'm happy though that, so far, IBT seems to be the most demanding stress test for me, as it is rather quick to show instability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least for the IMC and memory.


Will you be leaving your SOC at 1.0v? Perhaps .95v would have passed if you increased your memory to begin with.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Will you be leaving your SOC at 1.0v? Perhaps .95v would have passed if you increased your memory to begin with.


I'll try 0.95v again with the higher DRAM voltage.


----------



## Timur Born

I will try Intel Burn Test, too, because running hours and hours of Realbench isn't fun. Today I got the TridentZ kit, so now I have all three G.Skill 3200-CL14 2x8gb here for comparison.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> I'll try 0.95v again with the higher DRAM voltage.


Well, that was a rather quick test. 0.95v -> BSOD after ~20sec


----------



## LuckyImperial

In my time with Vishera I have found IBT AVX (specifically the AVX version) to be a great stability tester. I typically test at Very High, and in my 5-6 years running the FX-8350 never had stability issues. It's much faster than Prime or Realbench.

I tested my 1700X at stock settings and no surprise, it passed 10 passes of Very High on IBT AVX. However, I didn't have HWiNFO up to see about WHEA errors. It would be interesting to see if any of those pop up on a IBT "pass".


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> Well, that was a rather quick test. 0.95v -> BSOD after ~20sec


Well, guess I'll be moving back to 1.0v SOC just in case as well. Thank you - Repped!


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> That's interesting; where did you read this?


Someone wrote it on a German forum. I think they are preparing an article about this.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> In my time with Vishera I have found IBT AVX (specifically the AVX version) to be a great stability tester. I typically test at Very High, and in my 5-6 years running the FX-8350 never had stability issues. It's much faster than Prime or Realbench.
> 
> I tested my 1700X at stock settings and no surprise, it passed 10 passes of Very High on IBT AVX. However, I didn't have HWiNFO up to see about WHEA errors. It would be interesting to see if any of those pop up on a IBT "pass".


You don't need HWiNFO up to check WHEA errors, they appear in event viewer too, so just look at that after your run.

If there's none there (they're warnings so come with a big yellow triangle with an exclamation mark) you're good!


----------



## Timur Born

IBT makes my 1800X clock down to 35x - 36x multipliers (clock at Auto/stock), mostly in between, with several cores being at slightly different frequencies. It's not a temperature thing, because it's cooler than with Realbench and Prime95. Unfortunately it also doesn't stress the RAM as much as Realbench, with DIMM temps being at least 5°C cooler.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> IBT makes my 1800X clock down to 35x - 36x multipliers (clock at Auto/stock), mostly in between, with several cores being at slightly different frequencies. It's not a temperature thing, because it's cooler than with Realbench and Prime95. Unfortunately it also doesn't stress the RAM as much as Realbench, with DIMM temps being at least 5°C cooler.


IBT has a "downtime" in between cycles where it does something (prepares report?). That's normal.

Edit: That's also your Precision Boost/XFR doing it's thing as far as differing core clocks. You'll actually see that same behavior in daily use if you watch closely.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> In my time with Vishera I have found IBT AVX (specifically the AVX version) to be a great stability tester. I typically test at Very High, and in my 5-6 years running the FX-8350 never had stability issues. It's much faster than Prime or Realbench.
> 
> I tested my 1700X at stock settings and no surprise, it passed 10 passes of Very High on IBT AVX. However, I didn't have HWiNFO up to see about WHEA errors. It would be interesting to see if any of those pop up on a IBT "pass".


Oh yea, totally forgot that important detail about IBT *AVX*. I only ever used that version as uploaded and recommended in the Vishera Owners thread: http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Well, guess I'll be moving back to 1.0v SOC just in case as well. Thank you - Repped!


Thank you very much, but I think you should really test for yourself what happens with IBT AVX at Stress Level: Maximum









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> IBT makes my 1800X clock down to 35x - 36x multipliers (clock at Auto/stock), mostly in between, with several cores being at slightly different frequencies. It's not a temperature thing, because it's cooler than with Realbench and Prime95. Unfortunately it also doesn't stress the RAM as much as Realbench, with DIMM temps being at least 5°C cooler.


Hmm...could be the difference between the "normal" IBT and the AVX version? Maybe try the one I linked (uploaded to ocn) on Maximum.


----------



## Zhany

Anyone else having issues where if your fans ramp up to full speed under a heavy load say prime 95 for an hour that they don't spin back down after stopping the stress test until you reboot?

I'm on Bios 1002


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> IBT has a "downtime" in between cycles where it does something (prepares report?). That's norm.
> 
> Edit: That's also your Precision Boost/XFR doing it's thing as far as differing core clocks. You'll actually see that same behavior in daily use if you watch closely.


It happens at 100% load and the 1800X clocks are 3600 with XFR boosting to 3700 when all cores are loaded. So getting lower than 3600 clocks (average 3530) seems like a deliberate downclock.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> It happens at 100% load and the 1800X clocks are 3600 with XFR boosting to 3700 when all cores are loaded. So getting lower than 3600 clocks (average 3530) seems like a deliberate downclock.


Ah I see. I read your original comment wrong. That's certainly weird to see anything sub 3.6GHz, but Ryzen sure does seem to invent some weird bclks. Is it for sure the multiplier going to <36,. or have you seen bclck drops as well?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> Anyone else having issues where if your fans ramp up to full speed under a heavy load say prime 95 for an hour that they don't spin back down after stopping the stress test until you reboot?
> 
> I'm on Bios 1002


With me when CPU sensor is stuck (not tCTL) then yes fans either stay ramped if stuck high and opposite if stuck low. From HWiNFO Debug data I posted Mumak has seen registers are changing within SIO AFAIK. Elmor has posted earlier they liaised with Mumak and will work on a fix.

Are you also finding your CPU Sensor is stuck?


----------



## Timur Born

It's the multiplier that decreases to 35.3, 35.5, 35.8 or 36.0 on different cores, this happens during full load, it jumps back to 37 during the downtimes (when another pass begins).

When I use the AVX version linked by f1LL then the multiplier stays at 37 on all cores all the time. This one also draw 20 watts more from the wall and serves as a good demonstration that the "CPU Package Power" sensor is rather useless (same value for both IBT versions).


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> With me when CPU sensor is stuck (not tCTL) then yes fans either stay ramped if stuck high and opposite if stuck low. From HWiNFO Debug data I posted Mumak has seen registers are changing within SIO AFAIK. Elmor has posted earlier they liaised with Mumak and will work on a fix.
> 
> Are you also finding your CPU Sensor is stuck?


Today I had all CPU sensors stuck in HWinfo (low), but a simple reboot remedied the situation.


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> With me when CPU sensor is stuck (not tCTL) then yes fans either stay ramped if stuck high and opposite if stuck low. From HWiNFO Debug data I posted Mumak has seen registers are changing within SIO AFAIK. Elmor has posted earlier they liaised with Mumak and will work on a fix.
> 
> Are you also finding your CPU Sensor is stuck?


Not that I noticed, but I might have not been looking at the right sensor in HWInfo but that would make sense as all my fans are currently tied to CPU temp for ramping up on speeds.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> It's the multiplier that decreases to 35.3, 35.5, 35.8 or 36.0 on different cores, this happens during full load, it jumps back to 37 during the downtimes (when another pass begins).
> 
> When I use the AVX version linked by f1LL then the multiplier stays at 37 on all cores all the time. This one also draw 20 watts more from the wall and serves as a good demonstration that the "CPU Package Power" sensor is rather useless (same value for both IBT versions).


Oh man, yeah, "we" don't use the vanilla IBT version....which I know nothing about.

Stick to the AVX version. That's still curious behavior though.


----------



## Zhany

I'm running p95 blend again to see if my sensor is indeed getting stuck, will post once I have results


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Today I had all CPU sensors stuck in HWinfo (low), but a simple reboot remedied the situation.


Yep same here, but I'd rather not be doing that







.

Luckily my ThermalRight Archon SB-E X2 even with lowest fan speed of ~700RPM, on 3.8GHz ACB OC with ~1.35V will maintain <78°C with room ambient of 22°C on Y-Cruncher, etc. So unlikely to overheat in normal usage.

But still concerning when I have a habit of folding for 24hrs+ and rig can be unattended







.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Oh man, yeah, "we" don't use the vanilla IBT version....which I know nothing about.
> 
> Stick to the AVX version. That's still curious behavior though.


Have you got a link to the AVX version?

I've got 2.54v, is that it, doesn't say AVX anywhere?


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Have you got a link to the AVX version?
> 
> I've got 2.54v, is that it, doesn't say AVX anywhere?


http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202

Link taken from the first post in the Vishera Owners Club thread.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Have you got a link to the AVX version?
> 
> I've got 2.54v, is that it, doesn't say AVX anywhere?


IBT AVX


----------



## lordzed83

I told ya all those 4ghz stable clocks here are stable till you run ibt max. Bet half wont pass. I can run prime blend whole day and night at 4ghz and crash in ibt at 3rd pass hehe.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I told ya all those 4ghz stable clocks here are stable till you run ibt max. Bet half wont pass. I can run prime blend whole day and night at 4ghz and crash in ibt at 3rd pass hehe.


In the vishera world Maximum was overkill, but hey, stability is subjective.

Edit: Subjective/=Objective haha


----------



## Timur Born

Currently I am more interested in RAM stability. For some reason I can now run 3200-14-14-14 all day. Currently I am running ITB AVX max at 0.95v SOC on 1001. It should crash judging from my past experience with Realbench. One difference is that I am using TRas Auto/39 instead of 34 this time.

Another difference is that I left all VRM settings at defaults (Standard) instead of using the (Asus) "Optimized" or "Extreme" settings.


----------



## herrklisch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> Anyone else having issues where if your fans ramp up to full speed under a heavy load say prime 95 for an hour that they don't spin back down after stopping the stress test until you reboot?
> 
> I'm on Bios 1002


1700 here, 1001 bios.
I have same problem, after 2h p95 run fans stayed on max speed until reboot. No temp sensors stuck, checked in HWinfo.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Currently I am more interested in RAM stability. For some reason I can now run 3200-14-14-14 all day. Currently I am running ITB AVX max at 0.95v SOC on 1001. It should crash judging from my past experience with Realbench. One difference is that I am using TRas Auto/39 instead of 34 this time.
> 
> Another difference is that I left all VRM settings at defaults (Standard) instead of using the (Asus) "Optimized" or "Extreme" settings.


IBT AVX is a decent indicator of general system stability, but primarily CPU stability. If you really want to slam your memory I would recommend memtest86.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> IBT AVX


Link taken from the first post in the Vishera Owners Club thread.[/quote]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> IBT AVX


Thanks


----------



## lordzed83

What u think about occt ??

In my ryzen tests i found that onr can pass realbench 4 hours and crash ibt and occt within 1 hour.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Currently I am more interested in RAM stability. For some reason I can now run 3200-14-14-14 all day. Currently I am running ITB AVX max at 0.95v SOC on 1001. It should crash judging from my past experience with Realbench. One difference is that I am using TRas Auto/39 instead of 34 this time.
> 
> Another difference is that I left all VRM settings at defaults (Standard) instead of using the (Asus) "Optimized" or "Extreme" settings.


+rep, interesting to know







.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Unfortunately I've never used OCCT. Seems like a nice tester though.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Currently I am more interested in RAM stability. For some reason I can now run 3200-14-14-14 all day. Currently I am running ITB AVX max at 0.95v SOC on 1001. It should crash judging from my past experience with Realbench. One difference is that I am using TRas Auto/39 instead of 34 this time.
> 
> Another difference is that I left all VRM settings at defaults (Standard) instead of using the (Asus) "Optimized" or "Extreme" settings.


What RAM do you have again?

Sorry if you've already said about 10 times


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> IBT AVX is a decent indicator of general system stability, but primarily CPU stability. If you really want to slam your memory I would recommend memtest86.


I already used Memtest (non +), but nothing happened. Running Realbench at same settings revealed memory related BSOD within 15 minutes. I bought HCI Memtest, but I like Realbench for its complete load on the whole system. It burns away over 350 watts and quickly gets my RAM temps over 42°C in an open desktop. Dimm 2 always is 2°C lower than Dimm3, though, no idea why.


----------



## Zamoldac

Is anyone else getting the PCH temp stuck at 55c?


----------



## Zhany

well just ran Prime95 small FFT for about an hour sensors didn't get stuck this time but I had run the fan tuning in Fan Xpert 4. So I'm thinking might be another bug in fan controls at the moment, or related to the stuck temp sensor issue.

Correction: T_Sensor 1 in HWinfo is stuck at -21C


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I already used Memtest (non +), but nothing happened. Running Realbench at same settings revealed memory related BSOD within 15 minutes. I bought HCI Memtest, but I like Realbench for its complete load on the whole system. It burns away over 350 watts and quickly gets my RAM temps over 42°C in an open desktop. Dimm 2 always is 2°C lower than Dimm3, though, no idea why.


Memtest86 is run from a USB/CD, which may have been why it didn't work for you?

Realbench is certainly a good burn in program, but it sounds like it might not be as CPU intensive as others.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*
> 
> Is anyone else getting the PCH temp stuck at 55c?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> well just ran Prime95 small FFT for about an hour sensors didn't get stuck this time but I had run the fan tuning in Fan Xpert 4. So I'm thinking might be another bug in fan controls at the moment, or related to the stuck temp sensor issue.
> 
> Correction: T_Sensor 1 in HWinfo is stuck at -21C


My CPU temp is currently stuck at 41C









Happened after I ran IBT.

Doesn't really affect me tho as I've got the H110i fans set up to track the water temp.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> What RAM do you have again?
> 
> Sorry if you've already said about 10 times


All three G.Skill 3200-C14 2x8gb: Ripjaw V is what I started with, got Flare X on Friday and today TridentZ (had those ordered before Flare X, but Amazon tricked me into ordering from another country).


----------



## Zhany

I'm running a FAH run now that got stuck yesterday and gets my overall system hotter with the GPU dumping heat in the case too. I've turned on logging so if they do get stuck again hopefully additional data will help out the ASUS team.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> All three G.Skill 3200-C14 2x8gb: Ripjaw V is what I started with, got Flare X on Friday and today TridentZ (had those ordered before Flare X, but Amazon tricked me into ordering from another country).


Interesting indeed, seems there is some hope my 3200c14 can maybe be run at spec then.

Incidentally I've just been told to try "Change your VTT DDR from auto to 0.675v." to see if that helps.

I do know that is meant to be 1/2 of the DDR voltage, so 0.675v would be that, but I had also assumed auto would do this for you...


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Memtest86 is run from a USB/CD, which may have been why it didn't work for you?


It worked, but I got no errors within a 3 hours run, so I decided to go for Windows programs first.
Quote:


> Realbench is certainly a good burn in program, but it sounds like it might not be as CPU intensive as others.


All WHEA, BSOD and most Code 8 I encountered where happening during Realbench. So it definitively works. Those BSOD were within 15 minutes, WHEA also came relatively quickly, but Code 8 usually takes over 2 hours.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> I'm running a FAH run now that got stuck yesterday and gets my overall system hotter with the GPU dumping heat in the case too.


I need to close my case again and pump more heat in using Realbench. Maybe my tests were running too cool the last two days, because I could not produce a single error.


----------



## SpecChum

Quick question before I probably F9 Boot loop









I'm now using offset voltage, is it worth switching back to manual for this test after what emlor said?

He said "We've found another issue when using Offset mode where the offset will still be applied after overclocking recovery"

Is that CPU overclock fail, or DDR or anything in between?


----------



## mattlef

Hey Everyone

Quickly checking in - Experiencing a really weird issue.

My Corsair MP500 drive is having its performance kneecapped at the tune of 50%.

Looks like the M.2 4x Gen 3 lanes are directly connected to the CPU, so it doesnt look like Sata or other PCIE card should impact it - Could this be a sign of a not so stable OC?

Anyone else having these issues?
Read and writes are both ~ 50% - even with performance mode on etc.

Any thoughts?

1700 - 3.9ghz @1.302V Stable P0
Ram is at: 2666mhz

Any help would be hugely apprecaited - Trying to benchmark some M.2 Drives for a review and cant get these buggers running anywhere close to rated.


----------



## gupsterg

So we have several owner with stuck sensors which affect fan speed.

Me, bluej511, Timur Born, Zhany, SpecChum, anymore?


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> So we have several owner with stuck sensors which affect fan speed.
> 
> Me, bluej511, Timur Born, Zhany, SpecChum, anymore?


Me2

On a side note . I have dropped my Pstate OC

I thought i was stable on 3.8 @1.375/3200Ram Thats 8 hours prime stable and 1 hr realbench for good luck , But tried that IBT AVX see it mentioned here today and i Got a 08 in moments

So i went into bios see the 0.1+ offset applied to the normal 1.375 = 1.475

Added a little more Soc re done P state ect.
Failed again

I am not going to up my vcore no more while this exists Its being looked into thou








So for now i gone backwards Stock chip -3200 ram will do stability tests tonight

Scary thou looking at what volts auto stock wants


2.2 on 1.8 PLL cant be right


----------



## y0bailey

I noticed a big jump in improvements by doing the following. Curious to see if it helps you as well. I'm on windows 10.

Go to COMPUTER MANAGEMENT -> disk management -> right click -PROPERTIES -> Hardware tab -> pick drive -> properties -> Policies tab -> check "turn off windows write-cache buffer flushing"

That got me almost a 25%-50% improvement.

Let me know if it helps you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlef*
> 
> Hey Everyone
> 
> Quickly checking in - Experiencing a really weird issue.
> 
> My Corsair MP500 drive is having its performance kneecapped at the tune of 50%.
> 
> Looks like the M.2 4x Gen 3 lanes are directly connected to the CPU, so it doesnt look like Sata or other PCIE card should impact it - Could this be a sign of a not so stable OC?
> 
> Anyone else having these issues?
> Read and writes are both ~ 50% - even with performance mode on etc.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> 1700 - 3.9ghz @1.302V Stable P0
> Ram is at: 2666mhz
> 
> Any help would be hugely apprecaited - Trying to benchmark some M.2 Drives for a review and cant get these buggers running anywhere close to rated.


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Me2
> 
> On a side note . I have dropped my Pstate OC
> 
> I thought i was stable on 3.8 @1.375/3200Ram Thats 8 hours prime stable and 1 hr realbench for good luck , But tried that IBT AVX see it mentioned here today and i Got a 08 in moments
> 
> So i went into bios see the 0.1+ offset applied to the normal 1.375 = 1.475
> 
> Added a little more Soc re done P state ect.
> Failed again
> 
> I am not going to up my vcore no more while this exists Its being looked into thou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So for now i gone backwards Stock chip -3200 ram will do stability tests tonight
> 
> Scary thou looking at what volts auto stock wants
> 
> 
> 2.2 on 1.8 PLL cant be right


You and I are playing the exact same game...except I ended up just doing manual voltage 1.35, and LL3. Now 100% stable. Also set my SOC voltage to 1.1 manual mode.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> I noticed a big jump in improvements by doing the following. Curious to see if it helps you as well. I'm on windows 10.
> 
> Go to COMPUTER MANAGEMENT -> disk management -> right click -PROPERTIES -> Hardware tab -> pick drive -> properties -> Policies tab -> check "turn off windows write-cache buffer flushing"
> 
> That got me almost a 25%-50% improvement.
> 
> Let me know if it helps you!


That'll work on every system but if you lose power you're likely to get lost data or corruption.

50% is heck of a lot tho, might try it out to check before I put anything on here I can't afford to lose lol


----------



## SpecChum

Ooh, we're getting somewhere on the memory front!

I'm currently at 3200C14 after raising the DRAM voltage to 1.41v, it did reboot on F9 twice but went through on the third run.

I thinking 1.42v might help, not too high you reckon? Default is obviously 1.35v


----------



## serfeldon

Hello, I am using the 1800X with a Be Quiet Dark Rock 3 cooler. I am using the Am4 compatability kit they sent me. I am on bios 1002. The bios reports 63-64C cpu temps idle, and in windows during Realbench stress test, I am getting temps in the 90s just a couple minutes in to the test, monitored with HWInfo 5.47 build 3116. I don't know if this version of HWInfo includes the 20C offset , but I think it was supposed to. I have tried mounting the cooler several times with no changes in temps. The cooler is obstructing the view of the cpu/cooler contact point, so i can't really see if it is making good contact. I am considering adding plastic washers to the mount screws just in case the screws are too long. Do these temps seem high? Anyone else here using this cooler with the compatability kit? Any ideas?


----------



## razielfury

Hello , i resolved all my problem , they were ram related , something really doesn't work with avexir brand , sayd this could i know what change if i use 4 sticks of ram vs 2?
with 1 stick of ram i'm in single channel , i know ryzen need high ram speed/bandwith so its not a good thing.
2 stick on 4 slots a1 b1 will go in dual channel ok
but for aesthetics purpose i would love go for brand new 4 rgb trident 32 gb total , does it will run in single channel? or allways dual? will be slower then only 2 sticks ---same?

thanks.


----------



## y0bailey

I think with M2 drives that setting becomes MUCH less critical.. In fact SAMSUNG drivers and INTEL NVMe drivers disable it by default. That is why some folks install their nvme drivers instead of reverting to w10 drivers.

The "default windows 10" NVMe drivers leave it enable, so you must disable it to reach max speeds.

Basically, I'm not worried about safety on these m.2 drivers.

MORE INFO HERE: http://www.legitreviews.com/mydigitalssd-bpx-m2-nvme-480gb-ssd-review_190472

The MyDitialSSD BPX series does not require NVMe drivers to work properly on a PC, but you can manually install other brands NVMe drives if you really wanted to do so. We used the default StorNVMe drivers in WIndows 10, but manually disabled the write-cache buffer. The standard Windows NVMe driver in Windows 10 and Windows 8.1 doesn't pass the Force Unit Access (FUA) command. FUA commands bypass the DRAM cache on the SSD and write directly to the drives cache resulting in really bad performance. Storage review sites that use AS SSD, Anvil and PCMark (Storage 1.0) may show low write performance due to this. You can do registry hacks to disable FUA or simply turn off Windows write-cache buffer flushing in Windows Device Manager for the storage drive you want to benchmark. Companies like Intel, Samsung and OCZ have released special NVMe drivers for some of their NVMe drivers to remedy this situation. We'll show you AS SSD and Anvil scores with Windows Write-Cache Buffer Flushing off.
Read more at http://www.legitreviews.com/mydigitalssd-bpx-m2-nvme-480gb-ssd-review_190472#RxURtJCmzGcmkyqY.99


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Ooh, we're getting somewhere on the memory front!
> 
> I'm currently at 3200C14 after raising the DRAM voltage to 1.41v, it did reboot on F9 twice but went through on the third run.
> 
> I thinking 1.42v might help, not too high you reckon? Default is obviously 1.35v


This article makes it sound like you're pretty safe.

http://www.legitreviews.com/what-is-the-safe-voltage-range-for-ddr4-memory-overclocking_150115


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> This article makes it sound like you're pretty safe.
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/what-is-the-safe-voltage-range-for-ddr4-memory-overclocking_150115


Daren't reboot now, ever









I just know it's not going to apply again haha


----------



## SpecChum

I do actually wonder if it's the "start-up DDR4 voltage"

I might set that to 1.42v and keep the DDR4 itself to 1.35.

Lets see.

Disappointed faced at the ready...


----------



## finalheaven

@Timur Born

Do you believe the instabilities whether cpu/ram is unrelated to the SOC voltage then? Other than to boot up, it doesn't seem like SOC has much bearing on stability. You're completely stable on 0.95v SOC with 3200 right?


----------



## Zhany

Well just ran folding at home for a while and all seems to be normal at the moment, wonder if me messing with Fan Xpert 4 somehow halfway fixed it?


----------



## goncalossilva

I was finally able to spend some more time tweaking my memory on 1002.

As a reminder, I have this kit: F4-3200C15D-32GTZ, which I was running at 2666MHz / 14-12-12-12-32-1T.

I'm now running it at 2933MHz / 18-12-12-12-32-1T. Voltage at 1.35 (boot on Auto), SOC on Auto, VTTDDR on Auto.

I can't boot if I touch CAS (no matter the volts or all suggestions posted here) or try 3200MHz (even at 22-22-22-22-42).

This seems fairly decent. Hoping the new BIOS (with the new AGESA) will make 3200MHz with decent timings possible









EDIT: Cinebench increased by about 25 points.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I do actually wonder if it's the "start-up DDR4 voltage"
> 
> I might set that to 1.42v and keep the DDR4 itself to 1.35.
> 
> Lets see.
> 
> Disappointed faces at the ready...


Yep, works, sorta. Seems to take 3 F9 boots then works. Weird.

This has made me happy tho, as I know now (at least, I think I know!) it's not the CPU!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @Timur Born
> 
> Do you believe the instabilities whether cpu/ram is unrelated to the SOC voltage then? Other than to boot up, it doesn't seem like SOC has much bearing on stability. You're completely stable on 0.95v SOC with 3200 right?


I've manually set mine to 1.0v, once it boots it seems fine; it's the actual booting that's the issue.


----------



## Dwaindibbly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwaindibbly*
> 
> On another note, i tried removing the cmos battery and still no joy... 0d withing a few seconds. Thanks again for your suggestions, im going to send the ram back for a replacement


Ive sent the ram back but they had no stock to replace, so i ordered another set of Tridents and with both Dram voltage and boot set @1.37 it boots straight into windows at 3200.


----------



## Rainmaker91

So... I had my PC up and running yesterday and through the night doing memtest, everything was stable (0 errors on memtest to). Today I moved it over to my rig and mounted all the watercooling gear, the loop works fine and there is no leaks. Still for some reason the PC refuses to start at all when I push the start button (both on the case and the mobo), the LEDs are all glowing and the green LED for CPU ready is lit but nothing happens when I push the start button.

Any ideas what this could be? a C6H specific issue or general PC issue?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> So... I had my PC up and running yesterday and through the night doing memtest, everything was stable (0 errors on memtest to). Today I moved it over to my rig and mounted all the watercooling gear, the loop works fine and there is no leaks. Still for some reason the PC refuses to start at all when I push the start button (both on the case and the mobo), the LEDs are all glowing and the green LED for CPU ready is lit but nothing happens when I push the start button.
> 
> Any ideas what this could be? a C6H specific issue or general PC issue?


Oops. Didn't read it clearly enough.

Are you getting any qCodes? Can you double check the motherboard HDD and power button pin header?

All of your power cables are seated well?


----------



## SpecChum

http://valid.x86.fr/x35qw7


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Oops. Didn't read it clearly enough.
> 
> Are you getting any qCodes? Can you double check the motherboard HDD and power button pin header?
> 
> All of your power cables are seated well?


everything is fine, but it doesnt get to the point where it's showing me anything more that when it's shut off. So the Green LED over the CPU is lit, the power button is lit and the RBG lighting is on.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> everything is fine, but it doesnt get to the point where it's showing me anything more that when it's shut off. So the Green LED over the CPU is lit, the power button is lit and the RBG lighting is on.


Okay so....

What about fans? Do your fans change state? Also, how does the CPU LED change? Is it off when you're motherboard is off?


----------



## SpaceGorilla47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> everything is fine, but it doesnt get to the point where it's showing me anything more that when it's shut off. So the Green LED over the CPU is lit, the power button is lit and the RBG lighting is on.


Remove the inner part of the EK rubber gasket backplate.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Okay so....
> 
> What about fans? Do your fans change state? Also, how does the CPU LED change? Is it off when you're motherboard is off?


Nothing happens, as in exactly the same as if I had not pressed the button at all. fan's don't spin, pump doesn't start and so on... I'm thinking I might clear CMOS as a start since I haven't booted my PC since I set my memory speeds up (though they showed 0 errors after 650 coverage in HCI memtest).


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceGorilla47*
> 
> Remove the inner part of the EK rubber gasket backplate.


Does that actually do anything? it worked fine on the Prime, so I'm curious why it would cause issues here.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceGorilla47*
> 
> Remove the inner part of the EK rubber gasket backplate.


So funny how people are suggesting that lol. Im only using the center piece and have no problems.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @Timur Born
> 
> Do you believe the instabilities whether cpu/ram is unrelated to the SOC voltage then? Other than to boot up, it doesn't seem like SOC has much bearing on stability. You're completely stable on 0.95v SOC with 3200 right?


I wouldn't say so, it needs much more testing. Yesterday I mostly only tested stock 2166 at 0.8v/auto, ran over 6 hours of Realbench. Today I tried to crash 3200 at 0.95v SOC, but I had to invest several hours into checking PCIe enumeration (faulty for chipset connected PCIe slots).

I ran over 6 loops of ITB at stock CPU + 3200 RAM without error, now I tried the same with OC CPU and got Code 8 twice + 1 time ITB telling me of instabilities. Interestingly doing a reset after the Code 8 resulted in a Code 50, which is a memory initialization error. A subsequent Safe Boot resulted in code 0d, again memory. At that point I needed to clear CMOS both time.

Now I will do some OC CPU runs with stock RAM clocks to see how much Vcore I need for those very brutal AVX tests (Prime95 small FFT ran fine for over 2 hours before).

It's worth mentioning that booting into Windows at 3200 is not the problem for me. Cold Boot doesn't work without a Clear CMOS, though.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Nothing happens, as in exactly the same as if I had not pressed the button at all. fan's don't spin, pump doesn't start and so on... I'm thinking I might clear CMOS as a start since I haven't booted my PC since I set my memory speeds up (though they showed 0 errors after 650 coverage in HCI memtest).


Well a CMOS clear is a good start.

However, if you're getting NOTHING out of the board you should start looking into lower tier issues - the PSU, the graphics card, etc.

There have been issues reported with specific coolers, but those still report qCodes.


----------



## SpaceGorilla47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Does that actually do anything? it worked fine on the Prime, so I'm curious why it would cause issues here.


The rubber gasket is somewhat conductive and causes a short, that prevents the C6H from doing anything beside shining


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serfeldon*
> 
> monitored with HWInfo 5.47 build 3116. I don't know if this version of HWInfo includes the 20C offset , but I think it was supposed to


No, that offset is available since build 3125 as a secondary sensor called "CPU (Tdie)", which is available only for CPUs that have the Tctl_offset (1700X, 1800X).


----------



## Timur Born

By the way: Soc Auto chooses 1.050v (1.044 VDDC, 1.068 CH6 under load) when I overclock the CPU, but keep the RAM at stock 2166. This matches what I came up with manually before. Only when I run the CPU at stock does Auto choose 0.8v SOC. So there are interdependencies.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceGorilla47*
> 
> The rubber gasket is somewhat conductive and causes a short, that prevents the C6H from doing anything beside shining


Where did this false rumor start from? I'm using the center piece ONLY and it is not conductive at all. Even measured with a DMM. I wish people would stop spreading bs around and giving people false information.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceGorilla47*
> 
> The rubber gasket is somewhat conductive and causes a short, that prevents the C6H from doing anything beside shining


Interesting, is it just the center that need to be removed then? if so then I'll do that before clearing CMOS, otherwise I'll have to start picking it apart directly after using hours on assembling it all..









Oh well, I'll start with taking off my CPU block.


----------



## SpaceGorilla47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So funny how people are suggesting that lol. Im only using the center piece and have no problems.


Yeah, maybe it's a short between the inner and outer gasket, so both removing inner or outer gasket will work.

But removing the outer gasket is kind of weird from the mounting point.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceGorilla47*
> 
> Yeah, maybe it's a short between the inner and outer gasket, so both removing inner or outer gasket will work.
> 
> But removing the outer gasket is kind of weird from the mounting point.


Its RUBBER, last time i checked no rubber anywhere in the world was conductive lol.

Removing the inner and outer does nothing, from my testing on am4 and lga 115x its the spring sitting crooked and getting caught inside the mounting bracket that's the issue. It causes MUCH more pressure. That's the main issue, i provided a fix that no one has yet to try but ive tried it on 2 board, removed em a total of 6x and it has booted on both boards no issues and still boots without issues.


----------



## Frikencio

Is anyone else using an AM3 backplate from another motherboard ?

I am using it to fix the h115i.


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Its RUBBER, last time i checked no rubber anywhere in the world was conductive lol.
> 
> Removing the inner and outer does nothing, from my testing on am4 and lga 115x its the spring sitting crooked and getting caught inside the mounting bracket that's the issue. It causes MUCH more pressure. That's the main issue, i provided a fix that no one has yet to try but ive tried it on 2 board, removed em a total of 6x and it has booted on both boards no issues and still boots without issues.


What was the solution? Some washers on the spring areas? I'm looking at getting an EK kit to replace my Corsair H105 rather than ordering a new bracket.


----------



## SpaceGorilla47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Its RUBBER, last time i checked no rubber anywhere in the world was conductive lol.
> 
> Removing the inner and outer does nothing, from my testing on am4 and lga 115x its the spring sitting crooked and getting caught inside the mounting bracket that's the issue. It causes MUCH more pressure. That's the main issue, i provided a fix that no one has yet to try but ive tried it on 2 board, removed em a total of 6x and it has booted on both boards no issues and still boots without issues.


I had my board laying on the carbboard without the CPU Block installed and my board did nothing. Removing the gasket solved the problem.

You can even get a replacement gasket from EK.

No one reads the Post #1? It is even confirmed by elmor


----------



## Zhany

Just as additional info to everyone the newest beta of HWInfo has a new sensor showing under CPU listed as Tdie looks like it might be taking into account the +20c offset that the 1700x and 1800x have.


----------



## serfeldon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> No, that offset is available since build 3125 as a secondary sensor called "CPU (Tdie)", which is available only for CPUs that have the Tctl_offset (1700X, 1800X).


Oh great! I will download the new one now. Thanks!


----------



## Zamoldac

My bad on the PCH temp stuck issue (not an issue, just mostly constant temp once it stabilizes at 55C).


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> Just as additional info to everyone the newest beta of HWInfo has a new sensor showing under CPU listed as Tdie looks like it might be taking into account the +20c offset that the 1700x and 1800x have.


You are aware the author mentioned that himself 20 minutes ago on this very thread?


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> You are aware the author mentioned that himself 20 minutes ago on this very thread?


I wasn't this thread moves so fast its hard to keep up lol


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Its RUBBER, last time i checked no rubber anywhere in the world was conductive lol.
> 
> Removing the inner and outer does nothing, from my testing on am4 and lga 115x its the spring sitting crooked and getting caught inside the mounting bracket that's the issue. It causes MUCH more pressure. That's the main issue, i provided a fix that no one has yet to try but ive tried it on 2 board, removed em a total of 6x and it has booted on both boards no issues and still boots without issues.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/1290#post_25916291


----------



## SpecChum

Who was the other user that couldn't get their G.Skill 3200 C14 running at spec?

Try setting DDR startup voltage to 1.42v or 1.43v, works for me - although that is a little high, you can however keep the DDR4 voltage itself at 1.35v as this seems fine.

I might bump it to 1.37v to make sure, gonna run a few tests first.

Seems it's not a CPU limitation afrer all









EDIT: It still reboots 3 times but does start up in 3200C14. I'm assuming each F9 reboot it trains with slightly looser subtimings every time?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/1290#post_25916291


And yet im using only the center, have used it on TWO boards and have had zero issues on both. Both posted up just fine and booted up just fine as well. Heres the thing though, im not using the am4 rubber gasket as i did not get one with my kit so im using the original center gasket piece from my original supremacy evo kit.

Is the gasket from the am4 upgrade kit the gasket people are using?


----------



## waltercaorle

Testing....











Bios 1001
Tridentz 3600c16 @3600 14-14-14-34-1t 1.5v
1700x


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Its RUBBER, last time i checked no rubber anywhere in the world was conductive lol.
> 
> Removing the inner and outer does nothing, from my testing on am4 and lga 115x its the spring sitting crooked and getting caught inside the mounting bracket that's the issue. It causes MUCH more pressure. That's the main issue, i provided a fix that no one has yet to try but ive tried it on 2 board, removed em a total of 6x and it has booted on both boards no issues and still boots without issues.


First thing first, the assumption that rubber is non conductive is false. Rubber is simply a VERY bad conductor, but it does conduct electricity. Likewise certain elements or imperfections in the rubber may cause it to become conductive. Not saying that is why this happens, I just wanted to point it out.

As for the rubber gasket... I removed it and it works now, so... yey! finaly got it working









It's weird, but like you I don't think it has anything to do about conduction, it may simply be the pressure put on the socket by the backplate and rubber gasket that causes something to consistently not work.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> Testing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bios 1001
> Tridentz 3600c16 @3600 14-14-14-34-1t 1.5v
> 1700x


NICE!

Bit toasty tho, package temp 86C?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> First thing first, the assumption that rubber is non conductive is false. Rubber is simply a VERY bad conductor, but it does conduct electricity. Likewise certain elements or imperfections in the rubber may cause it to become conductive. Not saying that is why this happens, I just wanted to point it out.
> 
> As for the rubber gasket... I removed it and it works now, so... yey! finaly got it working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's weird, but like you I don't think it has anything to do about conduction, it may simply be the pressure put on the socket by the backplate and rubber gasket that causes something to consistently not work.


Hazzah! I'm glad you got it sorted man. Good call @SpaceGorilla47.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> First thing first, the assumption that rubber is non conductive is false. Rubber is simply a VERY bad conductor, but it does conduct electricity. Likewise certain elements or imperfections in the rubber may cause it to become conductive. Not saying that is why this happens, I just wanted to point it out.
> 
> As for the rubber gasket... I removed it and it works now, so... yey! finaly got it working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's weird, but like you I don't think it has anything to do about conduction, it may simply be the pressure put on the socket by the backplate and rubber gasket that causes something to consistently not work.


Well my voltmeter showed no conductivity at all on my gasket.

What i did notice though (and posted repeatedly) is that if the edge of the spring gets caught in the actual mounting holes of the waterblock bracket they end up sitting crooked, if you try to push up against the spring (i mounted all 4 corners with my lga 115x bracket, tried it with my am4 bracket as well) if the spring sits crooked it is VERY difficult to push up against, ie the cpu pushing up against the cpu block, went as far as to hurt my fingers.

Now after putting a flat washer under the bracket it was MUCH easier to push up against, therefore much lower pressure. Then again i am using the original am3/lga115x gasket center portion that came with my supremacy evo (the holes dont line up for am4 and i did not get a full am4 rubber gasket) so unless they changed the manufacturing between the am3 gasket and am4 gasket im still going to lean on the issue being the spring and hence why ekwb made its own mounting hardware and am4 version supremacy evo waterblocks.

And it could be that people are removing the gasket, putting the springs back together and the spring not actually getting caught in the bracket and working. Idk since its always worked for me, i do know that from my testing the pressure is MUCH higher without a washer under the spring.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Removing the inner and outer does nothing, from my testing on am4 and lga 115x its the spring sitting crooked and getting caught inside the mounting bracket that's the issue. It causes MUCH more pressure. That's the main issue, i provided a fix that no one has yet to try but ive tried it on 2 board, removed em a total of 6x and it has booted on both boards no issues and still boots without issues.


I have also mounted and un-mounted my block several times, each time not paying attention to the springs. I mounted it once with the center of the gasket intact and it didn't boot. I then mounted it with the center part punched out and it booted. Then I ran the experiment again -- first with the center in and then with the center out. Did not boot with it in, but booted fine with it out. Either I'm really lucky and the springs line up exactly right only when I took out the center of the gasket, or the gasket itself was causing the problem. For whatever reason, my board doesn't like the pressure with the center in (I tightened the mounts down to the maximum each time like the instructions say).


----------



## waltercaorle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> NICE!
> 
> Bit toasty tho, package temp 86C?


Yes...one shoot..i was trying new voltages in the bios.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> I have also mounted and un-mounted my block several times, each time not paying attention to the springs. I mounted it once with the center of the gasket intact and it didn't boot. I then mounted it with the center part punched out and it booted. Then I ran the experiment again -- first with the center in and then with the center out. Did not boot with it in, but booted fine with it out. Either I'm really lucky and the springs line up exactly right only when I took out the center of the gasket, or the gasket itself was causing the problem. For whatever reason, my board doesn't like the pressure with the center in (I tightened the mounts down to the maximum each time like the instructions say).


Its very odd, people saying its conductive but theres pins where the outside portion of the gasket sits as well so who knows. I only have the center one, its been fine on my Gaming 5 and fine on the CH6, maybe they changed manufacturers for the gasket idk


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Its very odd, people saying its conductive but theres pins where the outside portion of the gasket sits as well so who knows. I only have the center one, its been fine on my Gaming 5 and fine on the CH6, maybe they changed manufacturers for the gasket idk


I tend to agree with you about conductivity. There's no way it's shorting with the voltages on the board. It's more likely a pressure issue, but that's just like...my opinion man.


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Where did this false rumor start from? I'm using the center piece ONLY and it is not conductive at all. Even measured with a DMM. I wish people would stop spreading bs around and giving people false information.


This rumor started by people removing the center piece and being able to boot. Early on I came on here and got that advice, and was able to boot my machine for the first time. Then later when I cut down the outside gasket to smaller than the backplate then I was able to not freeze and get random error codes. I'm not sure how it's working for you, but I'm sure you are in the minority.


----------



## SpaceGorilla47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> As for the rubber gasket... I removed it and it works now, so... yey! finaly got it working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's weird, but like you I don't think it has anything to do about conduction, it may simply be the pressure put on the socket by the backplate and rubber gasket that causes something to consistently not work.


Glad to hear that you can boot now.

It's NOT an pressure issue. Putting a piece of paper between the Motherboard and the gasket would also solve the problem and create even more pressure.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> I tend to agree with you about conductivity. There's no way it's shorting with the voltages on the board. It's more likely a pressure issue, but that's just like...my opinion man.


No you'd be right. If it is indeed conductive it would be shorting out everything under the cpu socket, and theres a lot of solder joints there. Even around the center portion when the exterior is used theres solder joints there as well. Problem is, the gasket doesnt dictate the pressure put on the cpu, the springs do. And if you look at it and try it off the board in hand youll see what i mean.

Mine works and if people are getting it to work without a center portion thats great, I'd just like to know why its happening. Could be that because the center portion is thicker maybe the people removing the center portion are tightening the 4 posts all the way but those might be bottoming out and its making the posts sit higher then usual?

I'm at a loss to be honest lol, i have gotten the 8 code twice since ive had the ch6 but both times it seems to happen when the pc freezes (once when i launched msi afterburner, which used to happen on my old build as well) and once an hr ago when i was benching with cpuz and opened another program at the same time.

Been fine on cinebench, been fine on realbench 6x, (1 15min, 1 15min, 1 30min, and another 15min test 20mins ago) and it has no crashed or had WHEA errors since i upped my offset.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceGorilla47*
> 
> Glad to hear that you can boot now.
> 
> It's NOT an pressure issue. Putting a piece of paper between the Motherboard and the gasket would also solve the problem and create even more pressure.


Again spacegorilla read above, it is absolutely a pressure issue, too much pressure on Intel would do the same thing especially when running bare die, too little pressure can cause the same issue.

I mean no offense but do you honestly thing the outer gasket ring isn't touching any solder joints at all lol? If it was conductive it would do the same thing.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceGorilla47*
> 
> Glad to hear that you can boot now.
> 
> It's NOT an pressure issue. Putting a piece of paper between the Motherboard and the gasket would also solve the problem and create even more pressure.


Can you confirm that paper solves the issue even with the middle piece? Otherwise you're just spreading rumors, and we all know how that goes.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Can you confirm that paper solves the issue even with the middle piece? Otherwise you're just spreading rumors, and we all know how that goes.


I know right, like a .001mm piece of paper is going to cause more pressure, i mean come on now.

A piece of paper would easily be pierced by the solder joints, how do i know? Because it even leave indentations in the rubber and rubber is much denser and stronger then paper is.

If it was a conductivity issue your board would have shorted out. Wanna have a guess why? Because the ram solder joins, vrms pins and blah blah blah are all back there. Even SLIGHTLY conductive anything between a +/- connection would make it short and fry INSTANTLY.


----------



## SpaceGorilla47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I know right, like a .001mm piece of paper is going to cause more pressure, i mean come on now.
> 
> A piece of paper would easily be pierced by the solder joints, how do i know? Because it even leave indentations in the rubber and rubber is much denser and stronger then paper is.
> 
> If it was a conductivity issue your board would have shorted out. Wanna have a guess why? Because the ram solder joins, vrms pins and blah blah blah are all back there. Even SLIGHTLY conductive anything between a +/- connection would make it short and fry INSTANTLY.


Said it again, will say it again.

My Board didn't even boot WITHOUT the CPU-Block. So no springs or screws whatsoever... just the Backplate + Gasket.

I put a piece of paper between the gasket after i realised that i can boot without the Backplate and it solved my booting problem.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I know right, like a .001mm piece of paper is going to cause more pressure, i mean come on now.
> 
> A piece of paper would easily be pierced by the solder joints, how do i know? Because it even leave indentations in the rubber and rubber is much denser and stronger then paper is.
> 
> If it was a conductivity issue your board would have shorted out. Wanna have a guess why? Because the ram solder joins, vrms pins and blah blah blah are all back there. Even SLIGHTLY conductive anything between a +/- connection would make it short and fry INSTANTLY.


Meh, paper is surprisingly durable. But only a test would tell, and every bodies paper is a little different (paperstock is all over the place).

Meh, a dead short isn't likely since the rubber resistivity would be real high, which results in a tiny amount of current that may not fry/blow/spark/destroy. Still, my intuition says pressure, but without tests we'll never know.

Edit: I partially like to play devils advocate and push people to test before forming solid conclusions. I don't agree with anyone until it's proven through some decent testing. In this case, I'm just happy that the original guy found a solution, but it would have been really nice to get some more information out of him before he buttoned everything back up.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceGorilla47*
> 
> Said it again, will say it again.
> 
> My Board didn't even boot WITHOUT the CPU-Block. So no springs or screws whatsoever... just the Backplate + Gasket.
> 
> I put a piece of paper between the gasket after i realised that i can boot without the Backplate and it solved my booting problem.


Then just remove the center piece and keep it that way. I'm guessing it might be both issues as people have even removed the center and outer and couldn't get it to boot. Its a possibility it is conductive and maybe its shorting the VRM solder joints.

Im using the center piece ONLY just fine and haven't had issues. Posts and boots just fine, im guessing they change manufacturing between am3 rubber and the am4 rubber.


----------



## manofzod

Latest HWINFO beta is reporting "true" temps (accounting for offset) of 18-20C idle and <35 under load. Having a hard time believing this (water cooled or not). Also: what's the difference between reported vcore and VDDCR_CPU? Showing ~1.35 for vcore (around what I set) and ~1.3 for VDDCR_CPU.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Meh, a dead short isn't likely since the rubber resistivity would be real high, which results in a tiny amount of current that may not fry/blow/spark/destroy.


Hello

This is why using a DMM to determine the conductivity is an exercise in futility. A megohmmeter would need to be used to determine the capacitive current the material is allowing to flow.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceGorilla47*
> 
> Glad to hear that you can boot now.
> 
> It's NOT an pressure issue. Putting a piece of paper between the Motherboard and the gasket would also solve the problem and create even more pressure.


I see, I wrote that before checking the linked post. Still it's strange that they would use anything but the least conductive material for that sort of application.


----------



## Gulhan570

I got a new gasket directly from EK and it is almost half the thickness of the original, after reinstalling the water block with the new gasket and tightening down everything it works fine, before with the old gasket I'd have to keep the block loose and jiggle it whenever I started the computer up. Night and day difference.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manofzod*
> 
> Latest HWINFO beta is reporting "true" temps (accounting for offset) of 18-20C idle and <35 under load. Having a hard time believing this (water cooled or not). Also: what's the difference between reported vcore and VDDCR_CPU? Showing ~1.35 for vcore (around what I set) and ~1.3 for VDDCR_CPU.


VDDCR_CPU is the straight output from VRM measured by the VRM (and read by the SMU of CPU). Vcore is the measurement of the Vcore rail by the SIO (IT8665E).
Not sure if it's more clear now


----------



## icyeye

if someone need help to run DDR4 at 3200 Mhz... here is mine bios.
btw... i got Corsair 3000 Mhz LPX
interesting fact is that i can't boot with 4.0 Ghz with this settings but 3,9 Ghz is fine. If i Oc RAM via Bclk... to 3200 Mhz i can boot fine at 4.0 Ghz without problem but i got cold boot issue than.
For now... seems that cold boot issue is gone with this settings so i am leaving it here.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

So is the "real" temperature of the CPU in HWinfo 3125...

- Tctl (85C)
- Tdie (65C)
- CPU Temp under the motherboard section (74C)

(temps after 10x IBT AVX)


----------



## gupsterg

@mumak

Seems to me these new readings are pretty good on accuracy. Pro belt VCORE would be ~1.35V and taking elmor's info into account plus a members share on Pro Belt read vs socket.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gulhan570*
> 
> I got a new gasket directly from EK and it is almost half the thickness of the original, after reinstalling the water block with the new gasket and tightening down everything it works fine, before with the old gasket I'd have to keep the block loose and jiggle it whenever I started the computer up. Night and day difference.


So maybe the am3 and am4 gaskets are TOTALLY different?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> So is the "real" temperature of the CPU in HWinfo 3125...
> 
> - Tctl (85C)
> - Tdie (65C)
> - CPU Temp under the motherboard section (74C)
> 
> (temps after 10x IBT AVX)


My tdie shows 6°C at idle lol.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Mumak
> 
> Seems to me these new readings are pretty good on accuracy. Pro belt VCORE would be ~1.35V and taking elmor's info into account plus a members share on Pro Belt read vs socket.


Yea seems alright, mine shows a max of 1.256 and dmm shows 1.268 so it's not too far off, ill stick to my DMM measurements lol.


----------



## Fearnot

Hi guys new 1800x owner here with a quick question on EK compatibility. My old system is a AM3+ sabertooth 990fx with a EK-Supremacy Evo waterblock. I bought the Am4 mounting plate for the block from EK and just read on the front page of this thread.

"EK Predator & Supremacy backplate issue

Using the EK Predator or Supremacy rubber gasket causes the board not to turn on or become unstable. Contact EK directly for a replacement."

Do I need to order a new back plate now for my Crosshair VI Hero or will one of my original backplates fit that came with the block?

Thanks for you time anyone who read this.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @Timur Born
> Do you believe the instabilities whether cpu/ram is unrelated to the SOC voltage then? Other than to boot up, it doesn't seem like SOC has much bearing on stability. You're completely stable on 0.95v SOC with 3200 right?


I wasn't stable at 0.95v SOC with 2166 before, so I am wary to come to that conclusion yet. Yesterday 2166 I did over 6 hours of Realbench at 0.8v (Auto). Today I tried to crash the PC doing 3200 at 0.95v and did not succeed (yet), neither Realbench nor ITB (stopped at 7th pass) wanted to crash.

More testing is needed and then there is the problem of the CPU being stock only. I don't think I can get 4.0 IBT AVX stable at any sane voltages, if at all. But then again that's a completely unrealistic load, I'm good if Realbench and Prime95 don't crash.


----------



## Zhany

Just got my stuck sensor issue to come back, CPU under the ASUS section is stuck at 74C keeping fan speeds high even though I've stopped loading the CPU,


----------



## g0barry

Depends on when you bought the AM4 mounting kit. I bought mine on feb 23, and it had the bad gasket. I contacted EK through their website on March 10 and they sent me new gasket for free. If you measure the thickness of the one you have we should be able to tell you which one you have.


----------



## matc

The new hwinfo doesn't seem to start automatically when Windows starts anymore, even though the option is ticked, anyone else?


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matc*
> 
> The new hwinfo doesn't seem to start automatically when Windows starts anymore, even though the option is ticked, anyone else?


Try to uncheck that option, hit OK, then again check it and OK.


----------



## TwoBeers

Just a quick info for anyone who is intrested.

We all know that you can adjust the frequency of the CPU by pstates and adjust the vcore offset accordingly.

But did you know that you can also change the voltage of the p1 and p2 states?

So, for starters, set the p0 to the frequency you want to have (FID for 3.8GHz means 98). *And don't touch the VID* (touching the VID on p0 means the CPU will work at p1).


Then you set change the VID of p1 and p2, like here (*VID change is allowed*, higher VID means less Voltage):


And then you set your "CPU core voltage offset" to something suitable (+0.15V for 1700, +0.01V for 1700X, +0.0V for 1800X).

And now you have a very fast system at high load and also the least consumption on idle.









Have fun!


----------



## goncalossilva

Ambient temperature is roughly 19ºC. Either I'm idling below ambient, or my 1800X's die sensor is surprisingly cool


----------



## razielfury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razielfury*
> 
> Hello , i resolved all my problem , they were ram related , something really doesn't work with avexir brand , sayd this could i know what change if i use 4 sticks of ram vs 2?
> with 1 stick of ram i'm in single channel , i know ryzen need high ram speed/bandwith so its not a good thing.
> 2 stick on 4 slots a1 b1 will go in dual channel ok
> but for aesthetics purpose i would love go for brand new 4 rgb trident 32 gb total , does it will run in single channel? or allways dual? will be slower then only 2 sticks ---same?
> 
> thanks.


someone?


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> 
> 
> Ambient temperature is roughly 19ºC. Either I'm idling below ambient, or my 1800X's die sensor is surprisingly cool


My Tdie is the same its not fully accurate at idle at least.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Just encountered the all-fans-turn-off bug.







CPU apparently got to 93.9C, but seems fine after a reboot. I hope this fix is included in the next BIOS update.


----------



## sr1030nx

I've been testing all the recent bios's (1001/1002/0038) and had somewhat different experiences with them

1001
Very stable although I encountered where my pstate reset to auto once. (might have been on 1002 can't remember).
Regarding ram though, nothing I did (not including bclk) could push me higher than 2400, I could tighten timings though.
Fan header 2 would sometimes read 0rpm as minimum value, this happened in 1001 + 1002.

1002
A bit of a messy update for 1001.
My CPU temp got stuck multiple times. A restart fixed it but would get stuck again later.

0038
Better than 1001, I could actually hit 2666, but not higher.

I've been only using pstates to overclock quite successfully. Currently running at 3.85Ghz, I can go higher but 3.9 requires more than 1.39v which i'd rather not do.
Last night and today I've been experimenting with lower CPU volts and running LL3, using LLC dropped my load temps by 3 degrees Celsius.

Any increase in ram speed from 2133 on any bios required my soc volts to be upped, been keeping it at 1.05v when not testing.
I've tried tightening and loosening timings, upping soc volts, upping dram and dram boot voltages, and using the DOCP profiles.
Not sure who my ram manufacturer is, but heres a pic.



Asus Crosshair 6 Hero
AMD Ryzen 1700
16Gb ram
Samsung 960 Evo
EVGA Supernova G3 750W
Noctua NH-D15S


----------



## hotbrass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sh0*
> 
> Congrats! I also finally received my CH6 yesterday from amazon. Although I was disappointed on how it arrived. It was sitting on my doorstep with no proper shipping box. They just slapped on the shipping label right on the retail box and proceeded with the delivery (not okay). I was seriously on the fence about writing complaint, I mean how hard is it to properly just put it in a shipping box. Really feel like they dropped the ball there. But the retail box seemed to be handled with decent care with no notable damage. I gave the benefit of the doubt, assuming how they're just trying to fulfill the back orders ASAP. I'm sure amazon support has had a huge spike in support inquiry regarding the product, considering how you cant even purchase it right now on their site at this given moment. Just giving a heads up though on how it might arrive.


Mine arrived today from Amazon exactly as you described. This is the second time that has happened. The first time I ordered a ASUS RX480 and it didnt even have the retail sleeve on it and was left on the first step of my porch in the rain. I ordered the RX480 because the rebate was enticing. But I couldn't claim the rebate without the SKU and SN cut off the retail outer packaging which they removed. I got on chat with Amazon and complained bitterly with pictures and they gave me credit for the amount of the Asus rebate offer. They said it shouldnt have been left on the steps in the rain. But the rebate was all I got from them. BTW it was the Amazon delivery service, not UPS or USPS or Fedex.

This time I took pictures also so if anything goes wrong tonight I will complain again. The box wasn't even sealed.

Sorry for the Amazon rant. /


----------



## Reikoji

Well my 1800x runs cooler than my 9590, thats for sure... the numbers are almost completely believable.


----------



## hotbrass

Now that I have my C6H should I update the bios first to the latest bios release before putting it together? Or try it out and see what they gave me?

Thanks!


----------



## TheK

someone who can't do 3200, can try trc at 75, trfc 312?


----------



## Newwt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotbrass*
> 
> Now that I have my C6H should I update the bios first to the latest bios release before putting it together? Or try it out and see what they gave me?
> 
> Thanks!


update to 1001 bios


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheK*
> 
> someone who can't do 3200, can try trc at 75, trfc 312?


I couldn't until I whacked the DDR Startup voltage to 1.43v...

Timings still 14-14-14-34


----------



## SirisLeOsiris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sr1030nx*
> 
> I've been testing all the recent bios's (1001/1002/0038) and had somewhat different experiences with them
> 
> 1001
> Very stable although I encountered where my pstate reset to auto once. (might have been on 1002 can't remember).
> Regarding ram though, nothing I did (not including bclk) could push me higher than 2400, I could tighten timings though.
> 
> 1002
> A bit of a messy update for 1001.
> My CPU temp got stuck multiple times. A restart fixed it but would get stuck again later.
> 
> 0038
> Better than 1001, I could actually hit 2666, but not higher.
> 
> I've been only using pstates to overclock quite successfully. Currently running at 3.85Ghz, I can go higher but 3.9 requires more than 1.39v which i'd rather not do.
> Last night and today I've been experimenting with lower CPU volts and running LL3, using LLC dropped my load temps by 3 degrees Celsius.
> 
> Any increase in ram speed from 2133 on any bios required my soc volts to be upped, been keeping it at 1.05v when not testing.
> I've tried tightening and loosening timings, upping soc volts, upping dram and dram boot voltages, and using the DOCP profiles.
> Not sure who my ram manufacturer is, but heres a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Crosshair 6 Hero
> AMD Ryzen 1700
> 16Gb ram
> Samsung 960 Evo
> EVGA Supernova G3 750W
> Noctua NH-D15S


Pretty sure that's Hynix RAM from the SN and timings, so you aren't going to get much more out of it the 2666 until later BIOS updates.


----------



## TheK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I couldn't until I whacked the DDR Startup voltage to 1.43v...
> 
> Timings still 14-14-14-34


this is what i'm using now.
i saw many people having trc to 63-65 and having many issues for 3200. My startup ddr voltage is 1.36v


----------



## SpecChum

Anyone else getting these Warnings in Event Viewer?

Code:



Code:


Event 15, ACPI: The embedded controller (EC) returned data when none was requested. The BIOS might be trying to access the EC without synchronizing with the operating system. This data will be ignored. No further action is necessary; however, you should check with your computer manufacturer for an upgraded BIOS.

I can't see if causing an issue, it's just weird.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirisLeOsiris*
> 
> Pretty sure that's Hynix RAM from the SN and timings, so you aren't going to get much more out of it the 2666 until later BIOS updates.


My corsair Hynix does just fine at 2933 without a problem, plenty of people have gotten theirs at 3200 as well.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheK*
> 
> this is what i'm using now.
> i saw many people having trc to 63-65 and having many issues for 3200. My startup ddr voltage is 1.36v


Mine's 75, 312 too. You can't set those manually tho?


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> I think with M2 drives that setting becomes MUCH less critical.. In fact SAMSUNG drivers and INTEL NVMe drivers disable it by default. That is why some folks install their nvme drivers instead of reverting to w10 drivers.
> 
> The "default windows 10" NVMe drivers leave it enable, so you must disable it to reach max speeds.
> 
> Basically, I'm not worried about safety on these m.2 drivers.
> 
> MORE INFO HERE: http://www.legitreviews.com/mydigitalssd-bpx-m2-nvme-480gb-ssd-review_190472
> 
> The MyDitialSSD BPX series does not require NVMe drivers to work properly on a PC, but you can manually install other brands NVMe drives if you really wanted to do so. We used the default StorNVMe drivers in WIndows 10, but manually disabled the write-cache buffer. The standard Windows NVMe driver in Windows 10 and Windows 8.1 doesn't pass the Force Unit Access (FUA) command. FUA commands bypass the DRAM cache on the SSD and write directly to the drives cache resulting in really bad performance. Storage review sites that use AS SSD, Anvil and PCMark (Storage 1.0) may show low write performance due to this. You can do registry hacks to disable FUA or simply turn off Windows write-cache buffer flushing in Windows Device Manager for the storage drive you want to benchmark. Companies like Intel, Samsung and OCZ have released special NVMe drivers for some of their NVMe drivers to remedy this situation. We'll show you AS SSD and Anvil scores with Windows Write-Cache Buffer Flushing off.
> Read more at http://www.legitreviews.com/mydigitalssd-bpx-m2-nvme-480gb-ssd-review_190472#RxURtJCmzGcmkyqY.99


Alright further M.2 testing on this motherboard. My M.2 NVMe drive is a mydigitalssd drive, 240gb.

I ended up manually installing the OCZ NVMe driver, and even with "write-cache buffer flushing" unchecked, I am getting great benchmark results (similar to using the windows default NVMe driver with WCBF checked.)

So basically I'm getting the best of both worlds...fast speeds and lower risk of data loss.

Give it a whirl if you are having NVMe low benchmarks. EASY FIX!


----------



## Zhany

Looping back to the stuck CPU sensor issue, is this mainly affecting the 1002 BIOS? Was thinking of possibly rolling back to 1001 and seeing what happens, or is more of a general issue to be fixed in a future BIOS update?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> Looping back to the stuck CPU sensor issue, is this mainly affecting the 1002 BIOS? Was thinking of possibly rolling back to 1001 and seeing what happens, or is more of a general issue to be fixed in a future BIOS update?


Im on 1001 does the same thing haha.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> Looping back to the stuck CPU sensor issue, is this mainly affecting the 1002 BIOS? Was thinking of possibly rolling back to 1001 and seeing what happens, or is more of a general issue to be fixed in a future BIOS update?


I got it on 1001 today, doesn't really affect me tho as my fans track water temp not CPU temp.

I got stuck on 41C after running IBT.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I got it on 1001 today, doesn't really affect me tho as my fans track water temp not CPU temp.
> 
> I got stuck on 41C after running IBT.


Mine got stuck after running realbench then it unfroze itself its weird. I keep my fans at a set speed, same with my water pump 75% at all times.


----------



## Zhany

Well there goes my plan lol, guess just have to wait for a BIOS update. I'm going to eventually get a custom water loop going but stuck on an air cooler at the moment


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheK*
> 
> someone who can't do 3200, can try trc at 75, trfc 312?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Mine's 75, 312 too. You can't set those manually tho?


It does still restart three times tho, finally booting at 3200C14 on the third one. My guess is it's training at looser and looser TRC and TRFC timings until it holds.

With boot voltage at 1.35v I just get 5 reboots and it boots at 2133 so adding extra boot volts certainly helps somewhere.


----------



## manofzod

On stock settings (w/o core perf. boost), I get around 1.2V in the BIOS and ~35C temps. Manually OCing to about 1.35V, reported temps drop (?????????) to 10-15 degrees. Enabling core perf. boost gives me 1.5xV in the BIOS and similar in lightly threaded apps (measured with HWMonitor). Didn't leave it on long enough to really check much more than that, those voltages are absurd. Anyone else experience weirdness like this (temps or voltages)? Feel like I can't really trust these sensors.

I'm on 0902 if that's relevant, and as far as I know everything else I didn't mention was 100% default.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

FinalWire now has the official release for RYZEN Aida64

https://www.aida64.com/news/aida64-v590-amd-ryzen-benchmarks-latency-cache-speed


----------



## TheK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> It does still restart three times tho, finally booting at 3200C14 on the third one. My guess is it's training at looser and looser TRC and TRFC timings until it holds.
> 
> With boot voltage at 1.35v I just get 5 reboots and it boots at 2133 so adding extra boot volts certainly helps somewhere.


I think it's the way to go up with speed...
I also thinks it depends by the "binning" of the ic and cpu, so loosing times in trc/trfc could help everybody to have better stability. (maybe just set up 1.38 for startup voltage or ser 98 as fsb then increase it in windows)


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheK*
> 
> I think it's the way to go up with speed...
> I also thinks it depends by the "binning" of the ic and cpu, so loosing times in trc/trfc could help everybody to have better stability. (maybe just set up 1.38 for startup voltage or ser 98 as fsb then increase it in windows)


There will be ways round it, yeah.

Once it's booted there's no issues at all, runs quite happily at 3200 14-14-14-34.

It seems the AMD AGESA is a bit too critical - I believe the new one out there now addresses this tho.

I do think binning comes into play too, as some just set 3200 and 1.35 boot volts, and off they went.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> FinalWire now has the official release for RYZEN Aida64
> 
> https://www.aida64.com/news/aida64-v590-amd-ryzen-benchmarks-latency-cache-speed


nice.


----------



## MaxHughes

gamer meld posted on utube a chart: 4 dims single rank 1866 4 dims dual rank 2133 2 dims single rank 2667 2 dims dual rank 2400. It looks like the max for 32GB (2x16) is 2400. The max for 64GB would be 2133.


----------



## SirisLeOsiris

I get 2667 on dual rank 2x16gb modules so yea that's not an absolute CH6 is a bit above the standard for your average board too and seems tyo be one of the better on mem clocks atm


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Its RUBBER, last time i checked no rubber anywhere in the world was conductive lol.


There are conductive elastomers used for various ESD prevention functions, to name just one use. Also, rubber has a dielectric constant higher than air, and with 3 GHz frequencies flying about, it is possible that it could increase clock signal pickup where it isn't wanted, or conversely, depending on its dielectric loss factor at high frequencies, attenuate signals in proximate traces (like a lossy capacitor). In my view, issues like this about allowable presence of materials close to the board should be clarified by the motherboard maker. If proximate high frequency traces are in fact shielded in that area by ground or power bus layers of the board, then the expectation would be that non-conductive rubber was truly harmless in that location. However, much earlier in this thread, some experimenters found that removal of gasket parts was essential to operation, for whatever reason.


----------



## Atingleee

Hey guys!

Would you consider 10 runs of IBT at Very High to be a stable overclock? Was able to successfully do it with 3.8ghz at 1.33 volts! I'm hopeful for a 4ghz OC but would still be more than satisfied with 100mhz less of course.

Also, I've wanted to start messing with pstates but still a noobie, can somebody point me in the right direction or suggest some values for me to start testing with. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sh0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotbrass*
> 
> Mine arrived today from Amazon exactly as you described. This is the second time that has happened. The first time I ordered a ASUS RX480 and it didnt even have the retail sleeve on it and was left on the first step of my porch in the rain. I ordered the RX480 because the rebate was enticing. But I couldn't claim the rebate without the SKU and SN cut off the retail outer packaging which they removed. I got on chat with Amazon and complained bitterly with pictures and they gave me credit for the amount of the Asus rebate offer. They said it shouldnt have been left on the steps in the rain. But the rebate was all I got from them. BTW it was the Amazon delivery service, not UPS or USPS or Fedex.
> 
> This time I took pictures also so if anything goes wrong tonight I will complain again. The box wasn't even sealed.
> 
> Sorry for the Amazon rant. /


Yea, there was one reviewer who mentioned the same experience they encountered, unfortunately I was kind of expecting it.. So we aren't alone,







. Its good to know you got something out of it, but still for a "world-class" fulfillment service, it's simply unacceptable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotbrass*
> 
> Mine arrived today from Amazon exactly as you described. This is the second time that has happened. The first time I ordered a ASUS RX480 and it didnt even have the retail sleeve on it and was left on the first step of my porch in the rain. I ordered the RX480 because the rebate was enticing. But I couldn't claim the rebate without the SKU and SN cut off the retail outer packaging which they removed. I got on chat with Amazon and complained bitterly with pictures and they gave me credit for the amount of the Asus rebate offer. They said it shouldnt have been left on the steps in the rain. But the rebate was all I got from them. BTW it was the Amazon delivery service, not UPS or USPS or Fedex.
> 
> This time I took pictures also so if anything goes wrong tonight I will complain again. The box wasn't even sealed.
> 
> Sorry for the Amazon rant. /


It's completely unacceptable, and I am glad you were able to get something back in as a form of customer reassurance. The fact that it happened to you multiple times is pretty disheartening to say the least. I managed to get a partial refund of 20%. Which I'm completely fine with. I would've just returned it, but my local Frys just recently sold out again :/.


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxHughes*
> 
> gamer meld posted on utube a chart: 4 dims single rank 1866 4 dims dual rank 2133 2 dims single rank 2667 2 dims dual rank 2400. It looks like the max for 32GB (2x16) is 2400. The max for 64GB would be 2133.


Yes for the moment, but in the future with BIOS updates 3200 MHz should be achievable with any potent DDR4 kit. Am I right? (Anything other than that would be unacceptable for a board in this price range and for the ryzen platform as is)


----------



## tomhrxbfg

After update to 0038 bios I can't get memory stable above 2133... At 2133 it's stable, anything higher it will fail realbench. I am using the CL 16 3200 Gskill TridentZ kit. Please help! Thank you.


----------



## LBManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> After clearing power and removing battery you still have issues?
> 
> You can try the above suggestion as well. Can you check if the CPU temperature is also stuck in the BIOS? If not then it's a software problem, if it's stuck there as well it's a hardware issue.


@elmor So my temps got stuck again at 5c and fans didn't ramp up with CPU Tctl temp at 65c:



I did a restart to BIOS using shift + restart and temps appear normal





The only software I have running is HWinfo and 2 asus services for Aura. Had to dig through the registry to remove remaining services left over after AI suite removal.

The CPU Tctl temp always works and doesn't get stuck but the Crosshair Motherboard/CPU temps getting stuck is causing the fans to not speed up at all.

Given that the temps return to normal in BIOS its not hardware error but what software could cause this to happen? Any suggestions to stop these temps sticking? Would like to fix this before time runs out to return this to Amazon.

There is nothing particular which causes the temps to stick, this typically happens when the pc is idle and not being used for a number of hours.


----------



## hotbrass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> update to 1001 bios


Where can I download it? Thanks!


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Well my voltmeter showed no conductivity at all on my gasket.


Your typical voltmeter or DMM is incapable of measuring conductivity. You need a megger or an old analog Simpson 260 multimeter with the 30V B+ battery for the resistance ranges to measure conductivity accurately. Rubber can be very conductive. As mentioned, impurities or even atmospheric moisture that condenses on the rubber will lower its conductivity enough that current will flow across its surface.


----------



## Purple Hayz

yep. whenever I run HWinfo and stress test. Sometimes they stuck on high temps and fans won't spin down. Other times CPU gets stuck on low temps and fans won't spin up. The latter is especially frightening, so my temp solution is to run the fans manually using fan expert


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Your typical voltmeter or DMM is incapable of measuring conductivity. You need a megger or an old analog Simpson 260 multimeter with the 30V B+ battery for the resistance ranges to measure conductivity accurately. Rubber can be very conductive. As mentioned, impurities or even atmospheric moisture that condenses on the rubber will lower its conductivity enough that current will flow across its surface.


I think i meant to write continuity sorry for the confusion. Guess it doesnt work too well on rubber but again mine has zero issues and im using exclusively the center piece.

My guess is the am4 gasket is manufactured badly. Id love to get my hands on one to test with solder and flow power thru it.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotbrass*
> 
> This time I took pictures also so if anything goes wrong tonight I will complain again. The box wasn't even sealed.
> 
> Sorry for the Amazon rant. /


I hope that both of you complete the feedback survey that Amazon always requests on package delivery and mark it the lowest possible. Only way they will make an effort to use better packaging.


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Anyone else getting these Warnings in Event Viewer?
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Event 15, ACPI: The embedded controller (EC) returned data when none was requested. The BIOS might be trying to access the EC without synchronizing with the operating system. This data will be ignored. No further action is necessary; however, you should check with your computer manufacturer for an upgraded BIOS.
> 
> I can't see if causing an issue, it's just weird.


I get these all the time as well. Perhaps Elmor (or others) can chime in on what they might mean?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> Looping back to the stuck CPU sensor issue, is this mainly affecting the 1002 BIOS? Was thinking of possibly rolling back to 1001 and seeing what happens, or is more of a general issue to be fixed in a future BIOS update?


Don't bother mate. Tons of us on 1001 with sensors getting stuck left and right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBManiac*
> 
> The CPU Tctl temp always works and doesn't get stuck but the Crosshair Motherboard/CPU temps getting stuck is causing the fans to not speed up at all.
> 
> Given that the temps return to normal in BIOS its not hardware error but what software could cause this to happen? Any suggestions to stop these temps sticking? Would like to fix this before time runs out to return this to Amazon.


I'd love to get a solve on this too. I went to take piss while IBT AVX was running at MAXIMUM (CPU temps around 80C), and when I came back all fans had spun down as CPU (Asus sensor) conveniently decided it was at 49C and holding! Someone's going to get fried sooner or later


----------



## LBManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> I get these all the time as well. Perhaps Elmor (or others) can chime in on what they might mean?
> Don't bother mate. Tons of us on 1001 with sensors getting stuck left and right.
> I'd love to get a solve on this too. I went to take piss while IBT AVX was running at MAXIMUM (CPU temps around 80C), and when I came back all fans had spun down as CPU (Asus sensor) conveniently decided it was at 49C and holding! Someone's going to get fried sooner or later


Seems like we are all on the same boat! hope its not the Titanic lol


----------



## LBManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I've identified an issue with the SIO/EC together with Martin which probably causes the temperature reading to get stuck. Hopefully we'll have a solution soon. It should only be caused by 3rd party monitoring software AFAIK.


3rd party as in HWinfo?

Does this include AI Suite? Wouldn't mind if using AI Suite to monitor temps stops them from getting struck


----------



## LBManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> For those with CPU temp getting stuck, can you try monitoring with only this software and see if it still happens?
> 
> cputemp.zip 427k .zip file
> 
> 
> Don't use it in conjunction with any other like HWInfo or AiSuite as it might cause collisions. It's just to try to figure out what's causing your temperatures to get stuck.


Will do a restart and just use this for the next while and report back.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> Would you consider 10 runs of IBT at Very High to be a stable overclock? Was able to successfully do it with 3.8ghz at 1.33 volts! I'm hopeful for a 4ghz OC but would still be more than satisfied with 100mhz less of course.
> 
> Also, I've wanted to start messing with pstates but still a noobie, can somebody point me in the right direction or suggest some values for me to start testing with. Thanks in advance!


I would consider that stable, but other people's opinion may vary. There has been some good pstate posts only a few pages back.


----------



## herrklisch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Mine got stuck after running realbench then it unfroze itself its weird. I keep my fans at a set speed, same with my water pump 75% at all times.


I have Noctua nh-u12s with 2 noctua fans in push-pull. They are only fans controled by motherboard (PWM, standard fan profile in bios), all other fans are controlled with case fan controller. I was playing Warframe last night for 3h, noctua fans got stuck again at 800 rpm (speed at 50C). After i finished Warframe temp went to 30C, fans stayed at 800 rpm and they should be around 400-500 rpm for 30C. They stayed at 800 rpm until reboot. HWinfo was up whole time, i didn't get any sticky temp sensor. So something is wrong with pwm control in bios.
Sorry for my bad english, it is not my native language.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBManiac*
> 
> 3rd party as in HWinfo?
> 
> Does this include AI Suite? Wouldn't mind if using AI Suite to monitor temps stops them from getting struck


Correct. AISuite doesn't have this issue.


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I told ya all those 4ghz stable clocks here are stable till you run ibt max. Bet half wont pass. I can run prime blend whole day and night at 4ghz and crash in ibt at 3rd pass hehe.


Gimme a difficult one next time











Joking aside, IBT at max is not for the faint of heart. I was pushing 80C with all fans maxed out. Brutal.


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> Just a quick info for anyone who is intrested.
> 
> We all know that you can adjust the frequency of the CPU by pstates and adjust the vcore offset accordingly.
> 
> But did you know that you can also change the voltage of the p1 and p2 states?
> 
> So, for starters, set the p0 to the frequency you want to have (FID for 3.8GHz means 98). *And don't touch the VID* (touching the VID on p0 means the CPU will work at p1).
> 
> 
> Then you set change the VID of p1 and p2, like here (*VID change is allowed*, higher VID means less Voltage):
> 
> 
> And then you set your "CPU core voltage offset" to something suitable (+0.15V for 1700, +0.01V for 1700X, +0.0V for 1800X).
> 
> And now you have a very fast system at high load and also the least consumption on idle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun!


Thanks for this! Just some questions if you dont mind. Unless I'm mistaken, p1 determines the speeds at idle, what is the purpose of p2? Also is the max voltage the sum of 1.1875 + 0.15 offset? Does this make it safe to increase the offset if you want more volts to hold a stable OC at higher speeds or is this a bad idea?


----------



## schubaltz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> Gimme a difficult one next time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joking aside, IBT at max is not for the faint of heart. I was pushing 80C with all fans maxed out. Brutal.


were you doing something while running IBT? if not then you must be throttling like mad. Your time to finish each IBT run is all over the place.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> Just a quick info for anyone who is intrested.
> 
> We all know that you can adjust the frequency of the CPU by pstates and adjust the vcore offset accordingly.
> 
> But did you know that you can also change the voltage of the p1 and p2 states?


Yep, posted about 3x before







, your the 1st to share any info. I could lower PState 2 down to 1125MHz, 1000MHz = OS freeze. Then I worked on VID, anything below 575000uV = instability, system crash with code 8 q-code.


----------



## Ubardog

Running @ stock atm only Ram at 3200

Cant Pass a Night of IBT

Kinda Annoying since i thought i was stable before using this Stresser. I was gonnna ask if we sure it works with ryzen but i see others have passed it ,, Gonna drop to complete stock and retest tonight ,,,,,, UFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Timur Born

Yes,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Anyone else getting these Warnings in Event Viewer?
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Event 15, ACPI: The embedded controller (EC) returned data when none was requested. The BIOS might be trying to access the EC without synchronizing with the operating system. This data will be ignored. No further action is necessary; however, you should check with your computer manufacturer for an upgraded BIOS.
> 
> I can't see if causing an issue, it's just weird.


I get 5 in a row. No idea what it means and decided to ignore it for the time being until other stuff works.


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> Thanks for this! Just some questions if you dont mind. Unless I'm mistaken, p1 determines the speeds at idle, what is the purpose of p2? Also is the max voltage the sum of 1.1875 + 0.15 offset? Does this make it safe to increase the offset if you want more volts to hold a stable OC at higher speeds or is this a bad idea?


The real purpose of p2 I can't tell. Some kind of intermediate state. So changing too much there (e.g. going too low or too high) could cause system instability. But very hard to test. Right now I don't know how to hold the CPU in p2.

And yes, the max Voltage is the sum of 1.18V + vcore offset (I choose 0.15V because that gives me 1.33V). Unless you change LLC to a higher level, then the max Voltage will be higher.

@gupsterg: Haha, sorry, very hard to follow everything in this thread. And I just wanted to suggest that you could add this info into your OP. But now I see it's already there.







Good work mate.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> It does still restart three times tho, finally booting at 3200C14 on the third one. My guess is it's training at looser and looser TRC and TRFC timings until it holds.
> 
> With boot voltage at 1.35v I just get 5 reboots and it boots at 2133 so adding extra boot volts certainly helps somewhere.


Do like me
Make a boot settings with loose timings e.g. I have now 2800MHz CL14-14-14-30-1T but when cold reboot occurs i need 16-16-16-34-1T
So i make myself BIOS settings with' it







Now when im awake i will boot into CL16 then enter BIOS and switch to my CL14 and OK


----------



## drzoidberg33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> My corsair Hynix does just fine at 2933 without a problem, plenty of people have gotten theirs at 3200 as well.


What BIOS version you on and settings used for memory?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> The real purpose of p2 I can't tell. Some kind of intermediate state. So changing too much there (e.g. going too low or too high) could cause system instability. But very hard to test. Right now I don't know how to hold the CPU in p2.
> 
> And yes, the max Voltage is the sum of 1.18V + vcore offset (I choose 0.15V because that gives me 1.33V). Unless you change LLC to a higher level, then the max Voltage will be higher.
> 
> @gupsterg: Haha, sorry, very hard to follow everything in this thread. And I just wanted to suggest that you could add this info into your OP. But now I see it's already there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good work mate.


No worries







.

I do not believe when we view PState 0 and see 1.1875V on R7 1700 and 1.35V on R7 1700X/1800X that plus offset = what VCORE we will target.

I have posted about my theory in my thread. I will have another R7 1700 to test today







. So all the same HW except CPU and it will be a compare of 2 same model R7 to see what VCORE I get under load at stock.

We know from past CPUs that due to silicon characteristics they will not have same default VID.

Ryzen does not have a VID table as such, in OP of my thread from offical AMD document is info. The SMU decides how to roll with voltage, again based on silicon characteristics, etc IMO.

So if we change clocks in PState I believe SMU can change VID. As we use offset rather than manual voltage I believe SMU is the again free to change PState VID as it see fit.


----------



## bashru

guys, can anyone confirm VRM&PCH volts jumping up to ~50C and down to 2C on latest HWinfo beta?
under Asus EC section

p.s.
same with +1.05V Chipset


----------



## nosequeponer

some test with the new 1002 bios, oc @ 3.9


----------



## Timur Born

4 Ghz + 3200-14-14-14-39-1T, BIOS 1001, G.Skill Flare X (will repeat with Rampage V and TridentZ later)

Voltages for the combination of CPU + RAM OC need to be higher than doing CPU or RAM OC separately. Still need to find the right spot. That being said, I will not aim for ITB AVX stability, but Realbench stability instead. I will start a Realbench run now and then be out of house for the next 7-8 hours.

Question: Does 1.35v LL2 cause spikes higher than 1.375v LL0 at all? If not then I don't follow the "over are as bad as unders" argument.


----------



## SpecChum

@Timur Born

Nice chip you've got there buddy!

I need 1.373v just for 3.9Ghz. Not even tried to get 4.0Ghz stable yet; my second ever boot was 1.4v at 4.0Ghz and it wasn't stable and I've not tried since. That was LLC at auto tho, I need 1.44v to get 1.373v when LLC is on auto, so I might actually try 4.0Ghz again at some point with LLC on.


----------



## BoMbY

@Timur Born: I guess that IntelBurnTest screenshot is just a dummy? At least I'm getting about 100 GFlops less with my Ryzen?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> @Timur Born: I guess that IntelBurnTest screenshot is just a dummy? At least I'm getting about 100 GFlops less with my Ryzen?


There's more than 1 version of that IBT, he's using the AVX one I expect.


----------



## NemChem

Just read the last 20 pages... all this talk of stability and peoples' old "FX" chips. How a mighty brand fell! No offense meant to your trusty FX chips, but I was in the Intel camp for too long it seems; when I read FX I think of this $1050 (adjusted for inflation) beast: AMD Athlon 64 FX-53 review







.


----------



## gupsterg

Well the excitement begins again







.



Ref'ing the data I've collected from owners, it's a later batch than any recorded in my DB.

My R7 1700 Batch: UA 1706PGT Country: Malaysia, I get 3.8GHz ACB @ ~1.35V VCORE and 3.7GHz ACB @ 1.26V VCORE (measured via DMM). Stock CPU is 3.2GHz ACB @ ~1.089V.

As I will be using all same HW and same OS it will be interesting to see difference in say stock VCORE and SOC, etc between like CPU model.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drzoidberg33*
> 
> What BIOS version you on and settings used for memory?


Using 1001 everything manually set. I may try 3200mhz again see what i get.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> Gimme a difficult one next time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joking aside, IBT at max is not for the faint of heart. I was pushing 80C with all fans maxed out. Brutal.


80 with 1800x=60 or is it 80 after the +20 offset ?? With my OC i hit 92-93 on water @ 1.42vcore rock stable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> @Timur Born: I guess that IntelBurnTest screenshot is just a dummy? At least I'm getting about 100 GFlops less with my Ryzen?


Looks normal to me im around 182-183 also.

Btw managed to sell my 3000mhz Hynix Gskills and ordered ~Patriot Viper Elite 3200 instead those use samsung and oc timings very good. Nice price jump 50 pounds for extra 200mhz and samsung but i could not ******* sleep knowing i got Hynix on memory


----------



## BoMbY

Okay, where are you getting the IntelBurnTest AVX build? I only have one version download from years ago, from Major Geeks I think.


----------



## Ubardog

@gupsterg


----------



## Decoman

Is that one number on the heatspreader sensitive information or something? :|

I get weird when I find myself having uploaded photos where parts of my fingerprints are showing in the photo.


----------



## gupsterg

CPU serial







.


----------



## bluej511

Does anyone else have the front audio on your case not working after a cold boot?

I have both speakers (plugged in the back) and my headphones (plugged in the front) and even though the front is set to default (if i unplug em though the rear switches to default), after a cold boot my headphones do not work until i go into realtek options and switch the playback device back and forth and then it works again.

Setting the speakers to default communications device and headphones to default device seemed to work yesterday but after a few cold boots it didnt remedy the problem.

Thought id point this out in case @elmor or @[email protected] are reading and can give me some pointers. Would be nice not to have to do this all the time.


----------



## y0bailey

Weird thing I ran into last night (and forgive me if someone else has reported this, but I'm struggling to stay up to date with this thread).

When I went to SHUT DOWN my windows 10, the monitors powered down, everything looked like the computer should be "OFF", but the fans kept spinning and everything was still illuminated like the PC was on. I had to hold the power button down for 10 seconds, then all shut down. Booted normally the next time, but same thing with powering off.

Anyone have powering off issues?


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Weird thing I ran into last night (and forgive me if someone else has reported this, but I'm struggling to stay up to date with this thread).
> 
> When I went to SHUT DOWN my windows 10, the monitors powered down, everything looked like the computer should be "OFF", but the fans kept spinning and everything was still illuminated like the PC was on. I had to hold the power button down for 10 seconds, then all shut down. Booted normally the next time, but same thing with powering off.
> 
> Anyone have powering off issues?


It takes a few seconds after my monitors shut off for everything else to shut down, I can hear my hard disks spin down and then the computer turns off fully.


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> It takes a few seconds after my monitors shut off for everything else to shut down, I can hear my hard disks spin down and then the computer turns off fully.


Yea mine was literally that way an hour later.

MOBO LCD was showing 04 (pre-microcode check or something similar).


----------



## MagiRaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Does anyone else have the front audio on your case not working after a cold boot?
> 
> I have both speakers (plugged in the back) and my headphones (plugged in the front) and even though the front is set to default (if i unplug em though the rear switches to default), after a cold boot my headphones do not work until i go into realtek options and switch the playback device back and forth and then it works again.
> 
> Setting the speakers to default communications device and headphones to default device seemed to work yesterday but after a few cold boots it didnt remedy the problem.
> 
> Thought id point this out in case @elmor or @[email protected] are reading and can give me some pointers. Would be nice not to have to do this all the time.


Yes, I have the same problem. I thought it might be a driver problem, but I don't think it is. I gave up trying to use my front audio until its fixed.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> @Timur Born
> 
> Nice chip you've got there buddy!
> 
> I need 1.373v just for 3.9Ghz. Not even tried to get 4.0Ghz stable yet; my second ever boot was 1.4v at 4.0Ghz and it wasn't stable and I've not tried since. That was LLC at auto tho, I need 1.44v to get 1.373v when LLC is on auto, so I might actually try 4.0Ghz again at some point with LLC on.


The Screenshot was done at 1.375 v with LLC2, else Vcore would read 1.306 v at CH6 sensor and 1.26 - 1.28 Hwinfo sensor. That's likely enough without Ram OC, but with RAM OC things get more difficult.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagiRaven*
> 
> Yes, I have the same problem. I thought it might be a driver problem, but I don't think it is. I gave up trying to use my front audio until its fixed.


Oh its definitely a driver issue haha, i didnt have this problem on my Gaming 5 or on my z97 platform, beats the Gaming 5 though it had HORRIBLE feedback thru the front ports this is a dream compared to that.


----------



## The Stilt

Hynix MFR (Corsair ver. 5.39) works as well.
Unlike the AFR (Corsair ver. 5.30), the MFR doesn't seem to need a soft boot prior selecting the 3200MHz ratio.
The AFR never manages to boot directly, let alone perform a cold boot at 3200MHz. Meanwhile MFR usually manages even to cold boot with the second or the third try.


----------



## drzoidberg33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Hynix MFR (Corsair ver. 5.39) works as well.
> Unlike the AFR (Corsair ver. 5.30), the MFR doesn't seem to need a soft boot prior selecting the 3200MHz ratio.
> The AFR never manages to boot directly, let alone perform a cold boot at 3200MHz. Meanwhile MFR usually manages even to cold boot with the second or the third try.


BIOS version 0019? Isn't that the old one we shouldn't be using?


----------



## rt123

Interesting considering AFR is better for tighter timings.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drzoidberg33*
> 
> BIOS version 0019? Isn't that the old one we shouldn't be using?


Nope.


----------



## drzoidberg33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Nope.


Where does that BIOS version come from then? I don't see it listed in the OP.


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schubaltz*
> 
> were you doing something while running IBT? if not then you must be throttling like mad. Your time to finish each IBT run is all over the place.


Yep had in running in background while doing other things

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Running @ stock atm only Ram at 3200
> 
> Cant Pass a Night of IBT
> 
> Kinda Annoying since i thought i was stable before using this Stresser. I was gonnna ask if we sure it works with ryzen but i see others have passed it ,, Gonna drop to complete stock and retest tonight ,,,,,, UFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


IBT at max is the stress test where OCs go to die. When the AVX version came out, you saw half the overclocking world go from "Bring it on! I'm not stable until I can go XX hours of YYY on ZZZ settings!" to "I don't need to be IBF stable. It's not realistic CPU usage, so I'm sticking with Prime95" lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> @Timur Born: I guess that IntelBurnTest screenshot is just a dummy? At least I'm getting about 100 GFlops less with my Ryzen?


Yeah those numbers make no sense. Probably running an older (or different) version of IBT. I'm on 2.54 (latest I could find)


----------



## Ubardog

Well completly stripped my rig down to bones and rebuilt it . Was never happy with the official AM3 back plate and my X62 kraken it all ways seemed loose fit. So I have placed 4 rubber washers behind the backplate .
A snug fit now and BOOM



CPU temps are lower- Liquid Temps are up - 10 loop pass @3.8 1.37v with ram @ 3200

Issue solved me think @@


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drzoidberg33*
> 
> Where does that BIOS version come from then? I don't see it listed in the OP.


It's a test build.


----------



## Timur Born

I was using the AVX version. The normal version runs slower with different numbers.

Will be interesting to find out why the normal version throttled at stock clocks for no apparent reason.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> It's a test build.


I have the corsair lpx 3200 i think its 5.39 or 5.49, does the new test bios actually help it get 3200mhz right away? I get 2933 no problems with factory latency of 16-18-18-18-36 but even upping the DRAM to 1.4 it just does not boot to 3200mhz, it worked once with docp standard but never again.


----------



## Timur Born

Since I lost connection to my PC at home I assume that Realbench made it crash sometimes during the last hour.

Do 10 passes of AVX IBT don't tell us much.


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Since I lost connection to my PC at home I assume that Realbench made it crash sometimes during the last hour.
> 
> Do 10 passes of AVX IBT don't tell us much.


I think 10-20 passes of AVX IBT is going to tell us CPU stability. I don't think it is going to do the best job of MEM stability.

It is still my go-to for CPU overclocking/stability and finding the "quick and dirty" instabilities.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Hynix MFR (Corsair ver. 5.39) works as well.
> Unlike the AFR (Corsair ver. 5.30), the MFR doesn't seem to need a soft boot prior selecting the 3200MHz ratio.
> The AFR never manages to boot directly, let alone perform a cold boot at 3200MHz. Meanwhile MFR usually manages even to cold boot with the second or the third try.


Any updates on 2 x 16Gb 5.39 modules?

My RMA has been accepted to send them back but I've got 2 weeks yet. Thing is that 32Gb of Corsair 5.39 3000C15 LED RAM cost less than this 16Gb of G.Skill RGB 3200C14


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I have the corsair lpx 3200 i think its 5.39 or 5.49, does the new test bios actually help it get 3200mhz right away? I get 2933 no problems with factory latency of 16-18-18-18-36 but even upping the DRAM to 1.4 it just does not boot to 3200mhz, it worked once with docp standard but never again.


1001 & 1002 can do the same.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> 1001 & 1002 can do the same.


Yea im already on 1001, does not boot at 3200mhz but ive yet to try 1.45v for DRAM.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Any updates on 2 x 16Gb 5.39 modules?
> 
> My RMA has been accepted to send them back but I've got 2 weeks yet. Thing is that 32Gb of Corsair 5.39 3000C15 LED RAM cost less than this 16Gb of G.Skill RGB 3200C14


5.39 is always Hynix MFR (dual rank in 16GB config), so the clockability is the matter of the IMC (or it's configuration).

Improving the clocking on the dual rank (most 16GB modules) is beyond the ODMs reach (code & firmwares supplied by AMD). The memory controller officially supports up to 2400MHz on dual rank modules, so anything above that is pure bonus. 2666MHz > 2400MHz


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Hynix MFR (Corsair ver. 5.39) works as well.
> Unlike the AFR (Corsair ver. 5.30), the MFR doesn't seem to need a soft boot prior selecting the 3200MHz ratio.
> The AFR never manages to boot directly, let alone perform a cold boot at 3200MHz. Meanwhile MFR usually manages even to cold boot with the second or the third try.


My Hyperx Predators are Hynix MFR. Are they the reason for my triple boot? i.e. boots(cold) on its third attempt.


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> The real purpose of p2 I can't tell. Some kind of intermediate state. So changing too much there (e.g. going too low or too high) could cause system instability. But very hard to test. Right now I don't know how to hold the CPU in p2.
> 
> And yes, the max Voltage is the sum of 1.18V + vcore offset (I choose 0.15V because that gives me 1.33V). Unless you change LLC to a higher level, then the max Voltage will be higher.:


Thanks again! So I'm safe to increase the offset to achieve the desired voltage?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Improving the clocking on the dual rank (most 16GB modules) is beyond the ODMs reach (code & firmwares supplied by AMD). The memory controller officially supports up to 2400MHz on dual rank modules, so anything above that is pure bonus. 2666MHz > 2400MHz


What about supporting 4 sticks of single rank modules? Is that beyond ODMs too?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> My Hyperx Predators are Hynix MFR. Are they the reason for my triple boot? i.e. boots(cold) on its third attempt.


I have a theory on this as my 3200C14 B-die's do it to, reboots twice and boots fine on the third one.

I think every time it reboots it slightly loosens secondary timings (the ones after the 14-14-14-34 numbers) and tries to handshake with the IMC again.

Only a theory tho, I have no evidence.

We need someone who can boot first time to post all their timings.

Mine show:
14-14-14-34-75-312-1T


----------



## Ubardog

Bios 1001 DOCP standard 3200 and 1.37V with 1.11v SOC and they run for me blue


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Bios 1001 DOCP standard 3200 and 1.37V with 1.11v SOC and they run for me blue


I may give that a shot, im at 1.0soc and 1.36dram and ive tried up to 1.40dram and got no where.

I did try docp standard once and left everything on auto and it actually booted up just fine so idk, after a cold boot was gone.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I have a theory on this as my 3200C14 B-die's do it to, reboots twice and boots fine on the third one.
> 
> I think every time it reboots it slightly loosens secondary timings (the ones after the 14-14-14-34 numbers) and tries to handshake with the IMC again.
> 
> Only a theory tho, I have no evidence.
> 
> We need someone who can boot first time to post all their timings.
> 
> Mine show:
> 14-14-14-34-75-312-1T


hmm.. My thoughts are similar too. I noticed that it shows q code 19 before rebooting. "Pre-Memory PCH Initialization is started


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Does anyone else have the front audio on your case not working after a cold boot?
> 
> I have both speakers (plugged in the back) and my headphones (plugged in the front) and even though the front is set to default (if i unplug em though the rear switches to default), after a cold boot my headphones do not work until i go into realtek options and switch the playback device back and forth and then it works again.
> 
> Setting the speakers to default communications device and headphones to default device seemed to work yesterday but after a few cold boots it didnt remedy the problem.
> 
> Thought id point this out in case @elmor or @[email protected] are reading and can give me some pointers. Would be nice not to have to do this all the time.


Can confirm, experienced this also.. Got frustrated so I stopped trying to fix it xD


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> Can confirm, experienced this also.. Got frustrated so I stopped trying to fix it xD


Should make a list then were up to 3 so far.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I may give that a shot, im at 1.0soc and 1.36dram and ive tried up to 1.40dram and got no where.
> 
> I did try docp standard once and left everything on auto and it actually booted up just fine so idk, after a cold boot was gone.


I had to go to 1.43v on the dram boot voltage ( I can leave the actual dram voltage at 1.35v) for it to boot, albeit on the third boot.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I had to go to 1.43v on the dram boot voltage ( I can leave the actual dram voltage at 1.35v) for it to boot, albeit on the third boot.


But has it been fine ever since on cold boots?

Mine just shows 15 right away and i reset cmos.


----------



## Ubardog

I think the triple boot is lowering Ref clock to 99.8

If i drop my chip OC and manual set same ram settings 3200 with 100 ref it will not boot

but i lower the Ref by a notch and hay presto boots 1st time no cycle at 3200 well 3199 or what ever

just a shame we cant mess with ref with pstate OC


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> But has it been fine ever since on cold boots?
> 
> Mine just shows 15 right away and i reset cmos.


Cold boot was OK this morning, but I get a different error. I get code F9 just before the reboot.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> What about supporting 4 sticks of single rank modules? Is that beyond ODMs too?


Running four SR modules is no different to running two DR modules to the IMC. Regardless the official support for such configuration is even lower, 2133MHz.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> My Hyperx Predators are Hynix MFR. Are they the reason for my triple boot? i.e. boots(cold) on its third attempt.


It is not memory IC specific obviously, but DRAM frequency specific (3200MHz, initial attempts to train the memory fail).


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> I think the triple boot is lowering Ref clock to 99.8
> 
> If i drop my chip OC and manual set same ram settings 3200 with 100 ref it will not boot
> 
> but i lower the Ref by a notch and hay presto boots 1st time no cycle at 3200 well 3199 or what ever
> 
> just a shame we cant mess with ref with pstate OC


You sure?

I get 99.8 refclk even when I use 2933, which boots first time.

EDIT: That is an interesting observation tho.

So if you set ref clk to 99.8 manually it books first time every time?


----------



## skullbringer

Managed to 3550 MHz with 12-11-11-30 timings. Dont come at me with "is it an achievement if it is done with crazy high volts?", please. This is *not* my 24/7 clock.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I was just pushing it to see what was possible in terms of oc with the current bios.

Key volts for mem oc are:
- vdd soc, set to 1.125V (recommended max: below 1.2V)
- dram voltage: set to 1.65V (recommended max: 1.9V)

This was the best perfoming setup. Higher speeds with loser timings are possible, but from my experience the highest possible ram clock is 3616MHz. Anything higher and the board will run into f9 -> 0d post code, no matter how many times I retry and reset. There just seems to be a memory training "hole" with Ryzen and the subtimings in the current microcode. So opting for tighter timings at clocks slightly lower than that, was the optimal setup.

fyi, this is my kit: https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3866c18d-16gtzr

Edit: oh, and this is on the 1002 bios, which ended up running 1t cr for me. dont know why...


----------



## Ubardog

Works for me but i cant do it with the Pstate

but any more than that its just a crack pot theory i'm most properly 99% wrong


----------



## mickeykool

I have not read thru the entire posts here but many are talking about Pstate. What is this and does?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Since I lost connection to my PC at home I assume that Realbench made it crash sometimes during the last hour.
> 
> Do 10 passes of AVX IBT don't tell us much.


My 1st R7 1700 as you've seen has had high stability testing in x264, Y-Cruncher, [email protected], RB. IBT the one from Vishera OP it will pass "Very High" happily, with "Maximum" it comes out with some message right at the end of 10th loop "error .... UAC settings ....", UAC is lowest level, shortcut set admin.

My 2nd R7 1700 does same error in "Maximum" IBT, but passed 10 loops at "Very High". Same settings of OC I fired x264 at CPU and 1st loop I had 3 WHEA errors







. So to me IBT is off the list, something freaky going on with it on my rig, using Win 7 Pro x64.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> Managed to 3550 MHz with 12-11-11-30 timings. Dont come at me with "is it an achievement if it is done with crazy high volts?", please. This is *not* my 24/7 clock.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just pushing it to see what was possible in terms of oc with the current bios.
> 
> Key volts for mem oc are:
> - vdd soc, set to 1.125V (recommended max: below 1.2V)
> - dram voltage: set to 1.65V (recommended max: 1.9V)
> 
> This was the best perfoming setup. Higher speeds with loser timings are possible, but from my experience the highest possible ram clock is 3616MHz. Anything higher and the board will run into f9 -> 0d post code, no matter how many times I retry and reset. There just seems to be a memory training "hole" with Ryzen and the subtimings in the current microcode. So opting for tighter timings at clocks slightly lower than that, was the optimal setup.
> 
> fyi, this is my kit: https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3866c18d-16gtzr
> 
> Edit: oh, and this is on the 1002 bios, which ended up running 1t cr for me. dont know why...



















But is it an achievement if it is done with crazy high volts?


----------



## SpecChum

Ooh, there's a new version of the G.Skill RGB software out...

https://www.gskill.com/en/download/view/trident-z-rgb-control--beta-

Dated today.

Changelog:
v1.00.16 BETA (download)
- Added X99 support. (ASUS, Gigabyte, MSI, ASRock)
- Added version number on lower right corner. (Please include this in tech support emails.)
- Expanded support across Intel Z270, Intel Z170, and AMD X370 motherboards.


----------



## Huntcraft

My board runs 3600 14 14 14 36 like it's an intel board. No problems.


----------



## bluej511

Yea i tried a few things but cant get to 3200mhz its INSTANT code 15. Tried soc voltage to 1.1/1.2 tried docp standard again, tried 1.40dram and boot dram and nada. Im totally stable at 2933 though so idc ill just wait haha.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huntcraft*
> 
> My board runs 3600 14 14 14 36 like it's an intel board. No problems.


What subtimings do you get?


----------



## Zhany

Well I just had a brown pants moment, I decided to strip down and rebuild my computer to better organize the cables and fix an issue with one of my standoffs and when I was removing the USB 3.0 cable the plastic header came off the board. The good news is all the pins were fully intact no bending or broken ones(whew) so I put the plastic connector back onto the pins very carefully to make sure I didn't bend anything and It seems that I dodged that bullet. Is the header just friction mounted? or was there some adhesive that is placed down? I couldn't see anything that looked like there was any adhesive

Also I hate the design of the USB 3.0 header thing is a pain in the butt to remove.


----------



## Huntcraft

http://hwbot.org/submission/3504664_


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huntcraft*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3504664_


Can you just show us the HWiNFO ones? It shows a few more.

Cheers


----------



## Huntcraft

I'll have to when I bet home. All just left on auto in bios


----------



## Driv3l

Anyone else have issues with the BIOS not correctly showing all the SATA (SSD) drives that are installed?

I am currently using BIOS 1001 (tried 1002, and went back).

I have 4 SATA SSD drives installed, and 2 NVMe drives. The BIOS only shows 2-3 drives out of the 4 (it sometimes shows 2, other times shows 3).

The BIOS secure erase tool also isn't showing all the SATA drives correctly (secure erase doesn't show the NVMe drives at all, so I am not including that here).

Windows seems to find all the drives just fine, it's mostly the BIOS that has issues.


----------



## Huntcraft

I can boot into bios at 3650, but windows crashes :/


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huntcraft*
> 
> I'll have to when I bet home. All just left on auto in bios


I know, they can't be altered (yet); just wondered what they're set to when you use 3600.


----------



## Huntcraft

Mine appear to be alterable in bios..


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huntcraft*
> 
> Mine appear to be alterable in bios..




I meant those secondary timings above. You can only edit the Primary ones as yet. Up to AMD to unlock the others.


----------



## Huntcraft

Gotcha.
I need more bios.I feel like these chips have more


----------



## Mrimstad

@elmor

Thought this was fixed with going back to 0902 but apparently not.
Today pump aio header went dead again, this time during load. [email protected] and music playing in the background.
Restart solves the pump being dead, but now i have no trust in this system anymore.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Ooh, there's a new version of the G.Skill RGB software out...
> 
> https://www.gskill.com/en/download/view/trident-z-rgb-control--beta-
> 
> Dated today.
> 
> Changelog:
> v1.00.16 BETA (download)
> - Added X99 support. (ASUS, Gigabyte, MSI, ASRock)
> - Added version number on lower right corner. (Please include this in tech support emails.)
> - Expanded support across Intel Z270, Intel Z170, and AMD X370 motherboards.


And it's still garbage xD

Aura is a clusterf**k.


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrimstad*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Thought this was fixed with going back to 0902 but apparently not.
> Today pump aio header went dead again, this time during load. [email protected] and music playing in the background.
> Restart solves the pump being dead, but now i have no trust in this system anymore.


Holy hell now I am paranoid. Dear lord.

These BIOS's need to get the bugs worked out ASAP. I know it was a race to release these boards, but holy hell I'm growing more weary by the minute.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Correct. AISuite doesn't have this issue.


Ye it got worse one like slowing system down more than using ddr2133 lol

Btw 1002 is a n1/t1 bios at least in my case its t1


----------



## SpecChum

That's interesting.

I've noticed that since I've gone 3200 on the memory, my vCore is very slightly higher, yet I've not touched it.

Was 1.373v under full load, but it's now 1.395v. Only thing I've done it bump the dram voltage and run at 3200 instead of 2933.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> And it's still garbage xD
> 
> Aura is a clusterf**k.












I'm not using it yet, just reading their support forum scares me...and the users there are on mature platforms from Intel!


----------



## SpecChum

OK, tried P-states and it's maxing out at 27x, oops.

Do I need to set VID back to default and use an offset voltage? Obviously won't work with VID at default and voltage at auto.

I've currently got VID set to the voltage I want, multiplier and vcore are set to auto on the Extreme Tweaker section.

I'm doing this wrong, clearly


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> We need someone who can boot first time to post all their timings.
> 
> Mine show:
> 14-14-14-34-75-312-1T


Not exactly the same RAM but mine boots first try every boot, whether cold (overnight) or warm. No automatic reboots at all.

My timings match yours exactly.

1002 BIOS
CPU: 1700 @ 3800 (38 x 100)
RAM: F4-3600C16D-16GTZR (Samsung B) @ 3200 14-14-14-14-34-75-312-1T

CPU Voltage: 1.375 in the setting, reads as 1.369v at idle and less under load
DRAM Voltage: 1.375 in the setting, reads as 1.351v
DRAM Boot: 1.375 (don't know what this reads as -- might actually be 1.375)
SOC: Don't remember exactly but I think it's 1.175 in the setting and reads as 1.160, will check when I get home.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Not exactly the same RAM but mine boots first try every boot, whether cold (overnight) or warm. No automatic reboots at all.
> 
> My timings match yours exactly.
> 
> 1002 BIOS
> CPU: 1700 @ 3800 (38 x 100)
> RAM: F4-3600C16D-16GTZR (Samsung B) @ 3200 14-14-14-14-34-75-312-1T
> 
> CPU Voltage: 1.375 in the setting, reads as 1.369v at idle and less under load
> DRAM Voltage: 1.375 in the setting, reads as 1.351v
> DRAM Boot: 1.375 (don't know what this reads as -- might actually be 1.375)
> SOC: Don't remember exactly but I think it's 1.175 in the setting and reads as 1.160, will check when I get home.


Thanks +rep!

That's my idea out of the window then lol

Unless it's timings further down, of course.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Not exactly the same RAM but mine boots first try every boot, whether cold (overnight) or warm. No automatic reboots at all.
> 
> My timings match yours exactly.
> 
> 1002 BIOS
> CPU: 1700 @ 3800 (38 x 100)
> RAM: F4-3600C16D-16GTZR (Samsung B) @ 3200 14-14-14-14-34-75-312-1T
> 
> CPU Voltage: 1.375 in the setting, reads as 1.369v at idle and less under load
> DRAM Voltage: 1.375 in the setting, reads as 1.351v
> DRAM Boot: 1.375 (don't know what this reads as -- might actually be 1.375)
> SOC: Don't remember exactly but I think it's 1.175 in the setting and reads as 1.160, will check when I get home.


Have you tried turning off your PSU or unplugging and then trying to boot (waiting for it to completely drain)? Mine boots up from cold (overnight) as well on the first time, but unplugging or turning off PSU requires several boots.


----------



## SpecChum

I've gone back to 2933 for now, the reboot issue is annoying.

I've come away from this with good news tho, my CPU CAN run 3200, hoorah!

I really thought it was a physical limitation of my chip.

Might have another play in due course...


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> OK, tried P-states and it's maxing out at 27x, oops.
> 
> Do I need to set VID back to default and use an offset voltage? Obviously won't work with VID at default and voltage at auto.
> 
> I've currently got VID set to the voltage I want, multiplier and vcore are set to auto on the Extreme Tweaker section.
> 
> I'm doing this wrong, clearly


PState 0 VID do not alter.

Use offset in Extreme Tweaker to get what you need.

My thread OP in FAQ is PState screenies/info.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Have you tried turning off your PSU or unplugging and then trying to boot? Mine boots up from cold (overnight) as well on the first time, but unplungging or turning off PSU requires several boots.


Nope. I leave it plugged in. However, for *SCIENCE!* I will give it a try when I get home from work. You should have my results in 4.5 hours or so.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Nope. I leave it plugged in. However, for *SCIENCE!* I will give it a try when I get home from work. You should have my results in 4.5 hours or so.


Can we pay extra for express delivery?


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdown*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *-Gifted-*
> 
> ok really this is really annoying me now.
> 
> all aura rgb lighting is dead. Ive reflashed bios twice, toggled lighting on and off in bios in advance settings.. reinstalled auraapp which loads perfectly but choose any setting and it doesn't get to the board, tried two other RGB strips.
> 
> cant even get crosshair logo to light up with a reflashed factory bios.
> 
> how does all rgb just randomly die!?
> 
> 
> 
> I have the exact same problem with my board. Alle lights worked without an issue without a led strip. Since I have mounted the leds, they worked about one day. After cold boot all lights are shutdown. I had no chance to revive them by clearing cmos, clearing cmos battery for 4 hours. Aura crashs since that event. I reinstalled it many times. Now the aura program opens but it has no effect what I choose. I think Aura app or the Bios send the chip to a not responding state. @elmor: is there a fix coming out for this problems. It seams that everyone with strips can get this state randomly. My strips are tested and are ok, so it is pretty sure it is the fault of the mainboard.
Click to expand...

I too get this problem but without LED strips. Thre is no pattern to when my AURA wants to work. I can reactivate it and resync it in AURA program but that gets tedious so i just leave it to its own randomness.

One pattern i have noticed tho is that it always stays off when booted down even tho both BIOS settings have them enabled.

Oh and to paraphrase Elmor, he previously stated this is outside his remit and for anyone of us with AURA issues to contact ASUS support. (sorry if this has been said in between page 500 and 528 lol).


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Not exactly the same RAM but mine boots first try every boot, whether cold (overnight) or warm. No automatic reboots at all.
> 
> My timings match yours exactly.
> 
> 1002 BIOS
> CPU: 1700 @ 3800 (38 x 100)
> RAM: F4-3600C16D-16GTZR (Samsung B) @ 3200 14-14-14-14-34-75-312-1T
> 
> CPU Voltage: 1.375 in the setting, reads as 1.369v at idle and less under load
> DRAM Voltage: 1.375 in the setting, reads as 1.351v
> DRAM Boot: 1.375 (don't know what this reads as -- might actually be 1.375)
> SOC: Don't remember exactly but I think it's 1.175 in the setting and reads as 1.160, will check when I get home.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried turning off your PSU or unplugging and then trying to boot (waiting for it to completely drain)? Mine boots up from cold (overnight) as well on the first time, but unplugging or turning off PSU requires several boots.
Click to expand...

Mine does not discriminates









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I've gone back to 2933 for now, *the reboot issue is annoying.*
> 
> I've come away from this with good news tho, my CPU CAN run 3200, hoorah!
> 
> I really thought it was a physical limitation of my chip.
> 
> Might have another play in due course...


+1! It's very sad that some very cheap motherboard even with ddr2 memory + hdd, would boot up twice before my 'enthusiast' PC.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Does anyone else have the front audio on your case not working after a cold boot?
> 
> I have both speakers (plugged in the back) and my headphones (plugged in the front) and even though the front is set to default (if i unplug em though the rear switches to default), after a cold boot my headphones do not work until i go into realtek options and switch the playback device back and forth and then it works again.
> 
> Setting the speakers to default communications device and headphones to default device seemed to work yesterday but after a few cold boots it didnt remedy the problem.
> 
> Thought id point this out in case @elmor or @[email protected] are reading and can give me some pointers. Would be nice not to have to do this all the time.


Mine always boots with just left ear working from the front panel. Take out, put back in and it works fine, annoying setting but fine.


----------



## LBManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBManiac*
> 
> Will do a restart and just use this for the next while and report back.


@elmor

14 hours in and temps are still moving. Not the prettiest GUI though









Will keep this running for foreseeable future, pc tends to be on 24/7 so can keep an eye on it.


----------



## LBManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Hynix MFR (Corsair ver. 5.39) works as well.
> Unlike the AFR (Corsair ver. 5.30), the MFR doesn't seem to need a soft boot prior selecting the 3200MHz ratio.
> The AFR never manages to boot directly, let alone perform a cold boot at 3200MHz. Meanwhile MFR usually manages even to cold boot with the second or the third try.


Glad to see this! I have the same memory, has worked at 3200 from day one! ..and I thought I was going mad as everyone else was having issues with 3200!


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> For those with CPU temp getting stuck, can you try monitoring with only this software and see if it still happens?
> 
> cputemp.zip 427k .zip file
> 
> 
> Don't use it in conjunction with any other like HWInfo or AiSuite as it might cause collisions. It's just to try to figure out what's causing your temperatures to get stuck.
> Please tell me the exact steps to replicate. And you didn't tell me when it stops working. Never starts up, after getting display or in the OS?
> Whenever you get the message the overclocking failed or you're in Safe Boot mode, the bug is that the offset you previously set is not reset. So if your offset is +0.100V and you do recovery, you'll get roughly 1.55V on an 1800X because it will revert to default P-states with the offset intact.


Running the temperature test with that software now, using [email protected] as that would get my stuck within an hour or two normally. I will post results in a few hours.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Thought this was fixed with going back to 0902 but apparently not.
> Today pump aio header went dead again, this time during load. [email protected] and music playing in the background.
> Restart solves the pump being dead, but now i have no trust in this system anymore.


I'd get away from the AIO header and use one of the chassis headers instead. This will allow you proper calibration and thus lower minimum rpm, too, plus control via AI/FC software.

One issue remains: my AIO pump's rpm are measured as being double the true value (5400 when it should rather be 2700).


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBManiac*
> 
> Glad to see this! I have the same memory, has worked at 3200 from day one! ..and I thought I was going mad as everyone else was having issues with 3200!


Hes on a test BIOS though, some of em get ours to work and some can't. I can get 2933 without breaking a sweat, 3200 doesnt work for me no matter what and not sure why


----------



## FitNerdPilot

Just a heads up. Found the Crosshair in stock at newegg today.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> So to me IBT is off the list, something freaky going on with it on my rig, using Win 7 Pro x64.


When I got home the Realbench run crashed into Code 8, quite expected. I did another IBT AVX and it crashed into Code 8 in the 2nd pass. Increased some voltages and got another early IBT crash. So I got one 10 times pass and two non passes, not really useful.

I noticed that when I reset from the Code 8 then I get a Code 50 (memory) right away, trying a Safe Boot from there ends in a 0D (memory). When I soft-off from the Code 8 I can just turn everything back on and it will work, but when I try that from the Code 50 it doesn't work anymore (will have to try again to make sure).

Cold boot into 0D is interesting. Safe Boot doesn't help, but Retry seems to start another training run. This can leads to multiple restarts at F9, which in end in 0D again. But more retries, maybe coupled with some Safe Boot in between can get the system going again, no need for Clear CMOS.


----------



## jdown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> I too get this problem but without LED strips. Thre is no pattern to when my AURA wants to work. I can reactivate it and resync it in AURA program but that gets tedious so i just leave it to its own randomness.
> 
> One pattern i have noticed tho is that it always stays off when booted down even tho both BIOS settings have them enabled.
> 
> Oh and to paraphrase Elmor, he previously stated this is outside his remit and for anyone of us with AURA issues to contact ASUS support. (sorry if this has been said in between page 500 and 528 lol).


ok, thank you. Has anyone asked already because of Aura issues? My Aura program does not crash anymore but i was not able to activate the leds since that event. i hope it can be fixed by software and is not a hardware failure. I know someone who also was not able to reactivate AURA.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdown*
> 
> ok, thank you. Has anyone asked already because of Aura issues? My Aura program does not crash anymore but i was not able to activate the leds since that event. i hope it can be fixed by software and is not a hardware failure. I know someone who also was not able to reactivate AURA.


Tried pressing default?


----------



## Merkurio

Which you will pick between the F4-3600C16D-16GTZR and the F4-3200C14D-16GTZR and why?

I almost finished my rig, but can't decide which RAM put on.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merkurio*
> 
> Which you will pick between the F4-3600C16D-16GTZR and the F4-3200C14D-16GTZR and why?
> 
> I almost finished my rig, but can't decide which RAM put on.


I'd say 3600c16gtzr for future proofing. They will presumably run at 3200 cl14 anyway but still you have the option for more speed later should the bios ever get round to supporting it.
Have a read of this, http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-3348228/crosshair-hero-ryzen-skill-trident-rgb-memory.html


----------



## mattlef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Not exactly the same RAM but mine boots first try every boot, whether cold (overnight) or warm. No automatic reboots at all.
> 
> My timings match yours exactly.
> 
> 1002 BIOS
> CPU: 1700 @ 3800 (38 x 100)
> RAM: F4-3600C16D-16GTZR (Samsung B) @ 3200 14-14-14-14-34-75-312-1T
> 
> CPU Voltage: 1.375 in the setting, reads as 1.369v at idle and less under load
> DRAM Voltage: 1.375 in the setting, reads as 1.351v
> DRAM Boot: 1.375 (don't know what this reads as -- might actually be 1.375)
> SOC: Don't remember exactly but I think it's 1.175 in the setting and reads as 1.160, will check when I get home.


Hey Quick question,
Can you confirm the ratio? - Also is your OC just straight multi or were you using P-State?

I'm attempting to find the best 'value OC' - maintaining the efficiency of Pstates, while getting the most out of a 32gb kit.
Right now, it looks like the only kits really working close to rated are the 4x8gb, and if you were able to achieve the above based on ratio alone - impressive.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merkurio*
> 
> Which you will pick between the F4-3600C16D-16GTZR and the F4-3200C14D-16GTZR and why?


The 3600C16. Eventually, the boards will have speed settings beyond 3200 and you want *MOAR SPEED!*


----------



## Timur Born

Just to mention it: I tried a DRAM Boot voltage of 1.45 v and still get 0D cold boot errors. So that didn't help.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlef*
> 
> Hey Quick question,
> Can you confirm the ratio? - Also is your OC just straight multi or were you using P-State?
> 
> I'm attempting to find the best 'value OC' - maintaining the efficiency of Pstates, while getting the most out of a 32gb kit.
> Right now, it looks like the only kits really working close to rated are the 4x8gb, and if you were able to achieve the above based on ratio alone - impressive.


Manual OC, no P-states. 38x ratio, 100MHz BCLK, DDR4-3200 RAM speed setting, manual RAM timings. This is a 2x8GB kit though.


----------



## mattlef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Manual OC, no P-states. 38x ratio, 100MHz BCLK, DDR4-3200 RAM speed setting, manual RAM timings. This is a 2x8GB kit though.


Amazing thank you!

I have a weird feeling that switching to 1002, and getting two of these kits may be the best solution then - with headroom for further optimization with bios updates (hopefully)

@elmor
Do you ever think that dual rank kits will ever get up to 3200 without blck adjustments - or is this just a quirk with the arch - Would love to at some point get 2 16x2 kits @ 3200+ for vid production purposes.


----------



## gupsterg

@Timur Born

I'll be honest on 1st R7 1700 code 8 has occurred when undervolting too far causing instability, going for 2666MHz on 2400MHz rated Hynix kit when SOC was too low. Hit of case button reset or safe boot when meddling with RAM and I'm back on. I've had complete blackscreen on unstable OC's and mobo just resets itself and back running. Then I've had WHEA errors on unstable settings. Code 8 is a rare occurrence for me.

Today with 2nd R7 1700 had code 8 once when went for 3.9GHz on ~1.35V.

@MNMadman

Once or twice I read you posting your R7 1700 was not so great, well the one I received today is bad. It needs ~1.35V for 3.7GHz (24 loops x264), my 1st does higher stability testing at ~1.26V runs ~10°C cooler as well. 1st does 3.8GHz @ ~1.35V, 2nd even with ~1.38V is having WHEA errors in x264 <5 loops







.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Timur Born
> 
> I'll be honest on 1st R7 1700 code 8 has occurred when undervolting too far causing instability, going for 2666MHz on 2400MHz rated Hynix kit when SOC was too low. Hit of case button reset or safe boot when meddling with RAM and I'm back on. I've had complete blackscreen on unstable OC's and mobo just resets itself and back running. Then I've had WHEA errors on unstable settings. Code 8 is a rare occurrence for me.
> 
> Today with 2nd R7 1700 had code 8 once when went for 3.9GHz on ~1.35V.
> 
> @MNMadman
> 
> Once or twice I read you posting your R7 1700 was not so great, well the one I received today is bad. It needs ~1.35V for 3.7GHz (24 loops x264), my 1st does higher stability testing at ~1.26V runs ~10°C cooler as well. 1st does 3.8GHz @ ~1.35V, 2nd even with ~1.38V is having WHEA errors in x264 <5 loops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .












Maybe they're binning them more aggressively now?


----------



## Timur Born

I removed the memory OC and do CPU clock runs again. Just had IBT report a bad result on its 10th run, now increased Vcore to 1.4 LLC2 to see if volts can remedy this at all.

With P95 small FFT I got away with 1.3 v under full load droop at 4.0 GHz, needed 1.4 v for an increase to 4.05 GHz, so I hit a wall there.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Get them while they're hot.

C6H in stock at newegg.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132963

Newegg's in stock notification system never seems to work for me, I just found out it is in stock from a reddit post.


----------



## buduz0r

Hi all I'm new to this forum, and this is my first post!

I Have been loving my Ryzen 1800x Build (upgraded from a FX6300), but did I make a huge mistake buying the Corsair Vengeance 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 3200 (PC4-25600) C16 Red LED (CMU32GX4M2C3200C16R) kit? I have only been able to get it to 2666mhz

From what I can read looks like it's not going to ever reach 3200mhz on my C6H? I'm thinking of returning them and getting a 4x8gb F4-3600C16D-16GTZR. is that a good idea?

Thanks!


----------



## Timur Born

1.4v LLC2 did not help. So the successful 10 pass run earlier mostly looks like good luck. There is one caveat, I set RAM to stock clocks but left timings at manual 14 instead of auto/15. Will test that tomorrow.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buduz0r*
> 
> Hi all I'm new to this forum, and this is my first post!
> 
> I Have been loving my Ryzen 1800x Build (upgraded from a FX6300), but did I make a huge mistake buying the Corsair Vengeance 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 3200 (PC4-25600) C16 Red LED (CMU32GX4M2C3200C16R) kit? I have only been able to get it to 2666mhz
> 
> From what I can read looks like it's not going to ever reach 3200mhz on my C6H? I'm thinking of returning them and getting a 4x8gb F4-3600C16D-16GTZR. is that a good idea?
> 
> Thanks!


If you can afford the G.SKill's then yes, I would, and in fact did, lose the Corsairs.

It could be tho that the next BIOS hopefully using the new AGESA from AMD may help but those kits are 16Gb Dual Rank Hynix, so a double whammy.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> 1.4v LLC2 did not help. So the successful 10 pass run earlier mostly looks like good luck. There is one caveat, I set RAM to stock clocks but left timings at manual 14 instead of auto/15. Will test that tomorrow.


You're talking about IBT AVX I assume? It's the same for me. I had one run on Maximum that passed, but was never able to repeat it. I tried many different voltages on CPU, SOC and DRAM - not happing right now. Tried 3.7 with the voltages that work with everything else on 3.8. Even with "Optimized Defaults" it fails. I give up on IBT AVX at Max.....at least for the near future


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> You're talking about IBT AVX I assume? It's the same for me. I had one run on Maximum that passed, but was never able to repeat it. I tried many different voltages on CPU, SOC and DRAM - not happing right now. Tried 3.7 with the voltages that work with everything else on 3.8. Even with "Optimized Defaults" it fails. I give up on IBT AVX at Max.....at least for the near future


I didn't even bother with max, it passed very high so I left it


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buduz0r*
> 
> Hi all I'm new to this forum, and this is my first post!
> 
> I Have been loving my Ryzen 1800x Build (upgraded from a FX6300), but did I make a huge mistake buying the Corsair Vengeance 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 3200 (PC4-25600) C16 Red LED (CMU32GX4M2C3200C16R) kit? I have only been able to get it to 2666mhz
> 
> From what I can read looks like it's not going to ever reach 3200mhz on my C6H? I'm thinking of returning them and getting a 4x8gb F4-3600C16D-16GTZR. is that a good idea?
> 
> Thanks!


I just bought a couple of them too, 2x8Gb, apparently they will run at 3200Mhz with cl14 and be able to go to a higher frequency (with c16 ?) later.
However I wonder if the RGBness and extra layers on the circuit board might affect the maximum frequency attainable.
I dont see any direct reason RGB would make any difference but I might be wrong and someone could explain why.
I am not sure how the system talks to the RGB part of the dram modules, if they use redundant connections for example?
I thought the extra layers would be for ground planes to prevent interference and therefore RGB would make no difference, but again, I don't really have a clue what I'm talking about......

F4-3600C16D-16GTZR should be fine.


----------



## Zhany

@elmor

Just hit just over 2 hours with Folding @Home and the temp sensors are still moving here as well, I'm going to keep the program running just to be safe, and to see if anything changes as I keep folding away.

Full Load


Going to Idle after 2 hours of folding


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they're binning them more aggressively now?


Dunno, chap it's lucky I'm not losing money with this venture







.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Dunno, chap it's lucky I'm not losing money with this venture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm OK with mine to be honest, it's average at best but it does 3.9Ghz below 1.4v and only gets to 70C. 4Ghz is an absolute no go, even 1.45v didn't pass Cinebench lol

I was tempted to swap it for the unboxed 1800x I've still got but I'm keeping this one now.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I didn't even bother with max, it passed very high so I left it


Seems like a wise decision. I'll follow you on that one for now


----------



## majestynl

@gupsterg

are you still on 0902 ??


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> You're talking about IBT AVX I assume? It's the same for me. I had one run on Maximum that passed, but was never able to repeat it. I tried many different voltages on CPU, SOC and DRAM - not happing right now. Tried 3.7 with the voltages that work with everything else on 3.8. Even with "Optimized Defaults" it fails. I give up on IBT AVX at Max.....at least for the near future


Maximum is a little insane. I think Very High is a much more appropriate (and quicker) test.


----------



## jdown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Tried pressing default?


yes, but it does not react.


----------



## ellover009

Finally found a motherboard in stock. Now the problem is deciding on ram. I was getting tired of looking at the 1700 box. I wanna hit at least 3200.

Do you guys recommend faster 16gb of ram or slower 32gb ram?

Is there anything special about the g-skill flare ram kits?

Whats the sweet spot for memory speed? 3200, 3466 or other?

Which model have people had the most luck o/c with? ripjaw, trident z, flare ect?


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellover009*
> 
> Finally found a motherboard in stock. Now the problem is deciding on ram. I was getting tired of looking at the 1700 box. I wanna hit at least 3200.
> 
> Do you guys recommend faster 16gb of ram or slower 32gb ram?
> 
> Is there anything special about the g-skill flare ram kits?
> 
> Whats the sweet spot for memory speed? 3200, 3466 or other?
> 
> Which model have people had the most luck o/c with? ripjaw, trident z, flare ect?


There are diminishing returns it seems past 3200MHz. Go for whatever Trident Z has the best price at the time. I wen't for 3600MHz to see how far I can push it, but it really is just paying $70 more for maybe 3% or less performance above 3200MHz. People have mentioned if you go for the 3200MHz kit, make sure it is CAS 14 to ensure its B die.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellover009*
> 
> Finally found a motherboard in stock. Now the problem is deciding on ram. I was getting tired of looking at the 1700 box. I wanna hit at least 3200.
> 
> Do you guys recommend faster 16gb of ram or slower 32gb ram?
> 
> Is there anything special about the g-skill flare ram kits?
> 
> Whats the sweet spot for memory speed? 3200, 3466 or other?
> 
> Which model have people had the most luck o/c with? ripjaw, trident z, flare ect?


TridentZ and Flare seem to be the winners, but it really comes down to the CAS latency dictating what IC is on modules....at least with GSkill. The low CAS chips (14) on TridentZ are Samsung Bdie.

At this point, it makes no sense to me why anyone would get anything other than the 3200MHz Flare X kit. I don't know what kind of special binning they do with the Flare X stuff (or anything at all), but to me it seems obvious to go with the Ryzen advertised RAM.

With that said...some users in here aren't getting 3200MHz even with the Flare X stuff.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I didn't even bother with max, it passed very high so I left it


The thing is, I suspect that this is a memory (controller) issue, not necessarily a computing one. The reason why I originally began my testing using P95 small FFT is that it uses no memory. No more testing for me today, though.


----------



## majestynl

Everybody gets 3200mhz with the G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZR


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlef*
> 
> Amazing thank you!
> 
> I have a weird feeling that switching to 1002, and getting two of these kits may be the best solution then - with headroom for further optimization with bios updates (hopefully)
> 
> @elmor
> Do you ever think that dual rank kits will ever get up to 3200 without blck adjustments - or is this just a quirk with the arch - Would love to at some point get 2 16x2 kits @ 3200+ for vid production purposes.


@elmor

Would be interested in this infomartion also. Because I also need 32 GB of RAM for professional purposes and would like to have 3200 MHz of clockspeed. And I don't want to increase bclk because the PCIe Lanes will switch back to 2.0 speeds with a blck beyond 105 MHz and I don't want that to happen.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Would be interested in this infomartion also. Because I also need 32 GB of RAM for professional purposes and would like to have 3200 MHz of clockspeed. And I don't want to increase bclk because the PCIe Lanes will switch back to 2.0 speeds with a blck beyond 105 MHz and I don't want that to happen.


thats not true... if your PCIe device (eg GPU) can handle it.. you will not downgrade to GEN2


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> The thing is, I suspect that this is a memory (controller) issue, not necessarily a computing one. The reason why I originally began my testing using P95 small FFT is that it uses no memory. No more testing for me today, though.


I was stable at 2933 or 3200 (when it booted) so I'm not sure how hard it pushes memory.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Maximum is a little insane. I think Very High is a much more appropriate (and quicker) test.


Mine did fail Realbench again, though, so the failed IBT AVX maximum test does reflect some issues.

I would be disappointed if I could not get 4 GHz an "expensive" 1800X. Better to use it stock with XFR (3.7 - 4.1 GHz) then.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Everybody gets 3200mhz with the G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZR


Only just, I have to pump 1.43v into it and then it reboots 3 times before it makes it mind up.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Only just, I have to pump 1.43v into it and then it reboots 3 times before it makes it mind up.


Click reset 3 times chanting "theres no place like post"


----------



## Fright

Can handle it, thought we all got the same board here? I Don't know, I thought that's what standards are for, that they can handle anything that is operating in there specified standards. Were did you get the info about this, because as I read all over the Internet, that if bclk is taken above 105 the pci e lanes will switch back to 2.0. Also seen this in some screenshots here via cpu z/id.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Only just, I have to pump 1.43v into it and then it reboots 3 times before it makes it mind up.


no problem for me....on 1.35v ...no boot issues


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Can handle it, thought we all got the same board here? I Don't know, I thought that's what standards are for, that they can handle anything that is operating in there specific standards. Were did you get the info about this, because as I read all over the Internet, that if bclk is taken above 105 the pci e lanes will switch back to 2.0. Also seen this in some screenshots here via cpu z/id.


i got the info from elmor! and a user has tested it!


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Click reset 3 times chanting "theres no place like post"












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> no problem for me....on 1.35v ...no boot issues


Most people have, I'm in the minority. And I've tried 2 sets. Still go them both here actually, might try 32Gb


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Mine did fail Realbench again, though, so the failed IBT AVX maximum test does reflect some issues.
> 
> I would be disappointed if I could not get 4 GHz an "expensive" 1800X. Better to use it stock with XFR (3.7 - 4.1 GHz) then.


can i ask what you are setting as voltage? Offset ?

and btw, stock on 4.1 is not on all cores i believe!


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I was stable at 2933 or 3200 (when it booted) so I'm not sure how hard it pushes memory.


It allocates all available RAM (decided at the time you switch to maximum) and it runs my dimms as hot as Realbench does. Looks taxing to me.


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> The thing is, I suspect that this is a memory (controller) issue, not necessarily a computing one. The reason why I originally began my testing using P95 small FFT is that it uses no memory. No more testing for me today, though.


Me to done with Testing now till a new bios update settling with







@3.85 1.37v with ram @ 3200 -10 loop pass ITB Max(66 max temp) ,1 hour realbench .








Might set prime off tonight ... but i don't think there much point


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> It allocates all available RAM (decided at the time you switch to maximum) and it runs my dimms as hot as Realbench does. Looks taxing to me.


I only ever ran 1 pass of max, saw how long it took and cancelled lol


----------



## Reikoji

so my MB CPU temp reading has become stuck @ 31c. It was functioning before I left for work, non-functioning upon return. I did not turn my PC off and have HWinfo3125 beta and DIP5 up in the backround. As well as an MMO







. I'm also quite unsure of how it ended up being 31c, as it normally hovers above 49c while i have this mmo running.

its not so much of a big deal to me since i dont have my fans relying on cpu temp atm.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Most people have, I'm in the minority. And I've tried 2 sets. Still go them both here actually, might try 32Gb


@majestynl To clarify that, I need to set 1.43v as the boot voltage for it to post, the RAM itself seems happy at 1.35v once it's in Windows.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> can i ask what you are setting as voltage? Offset ?
> 
> and btw, stock on 4.1 is not on all cores i believe!


I don't use P states for these tests, so I either use Auto or manually set voltages. My last run failed at 1.4v LLC2, an earlier run succeeded at 1.375v LLC2. P95 small FFT seemed to run stable at 1.375 LLC0, Realbench ran for 8 hours at that setting (no RAM OC).


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I don't use P states for these tests, so I either use Auto or manually set voltages. My last run failed at 1.4v LLC2, an earlier run succeeded at 1.375v LLC2. P95 small FFT seemed to run stable at 1.375 LLC0, Realbench ran for 8 hours at that setting (no RAM OC).


Hmm those issues look familiar to me! Every time when i play to much in the bios, i cant get stable with Realbench after i reset my settings to the one i used before on stable.

Im pulling out the battery and clear cmos a few time, then im re-entering the settings again. This helps me get stable on 1.4 again!

Bios doesn't clears itself always 100% with a simple reset to defaults!


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Everybody gets 3200mhz with the G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZR


I'll immediately have to disagree, considering it's the kit I have and I can not do anything beyond 2933MHz, even @ 1.37V.

If I can't run the OEM tested settings on my RAM then I consider it not "everyone".

Edit: To clearify, this is with manual settings on BIOS 1001, DRAM volts 1.37v, boot voltage 1.37v, and CPU SOC voltage of 1v (which should be irrelevant, but unfortunately isn't). However, even on 0902 I was running 2T and still could not achieve my OEM RAM settings.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Hmm those issues look familiar to me! Every time when i play to much in the bios, i cant get stable with Realbench after i reset my settings to the one i used before on stable.
> 
> Im pulling out the battery and clear cmos a few time, then im re-entering the settings again. This helps me get stable on 1.4 again!
> 
> Bios doesn't clears itself always 100% with a simple reset to defaults!


Yes, one issue is that Auto settings tend to use the last manual setting again. Tomorrow I will start with a clear CMOS after a cold boot again.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> I'll immediately have to disagree, considering it's the kit I have and I can not do anything beyond 2933MHz, even @ 1.37V.
> 
> If I can't run the OEM tested settings on my RAM then I consider it not "everyone".


Sorry missed you


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> I'll immediately have to disagree, considering it's the kit I have and I can not do anything beyond 2933MHz, even @ 1.37V.
> 
> If I can't run the OEM tested settings on my RAM then I consider it not "everyone".
> 
> Edit: To clearify, this is with manual settings on BIOS 1001, DRAM volts 1.37v, boot voltage 1.37v, and CPU SOC voltage of 1v (which should be irrelevant, but unfortunately isn't). However, even on 0902 I was running 2T and still could not achieve my OEM RAM settings.


I couldn't get 3200 with the flare x modules, so same **** different kit, I guess.

Edit: I think that the platform right now isn't suited for 32 gigs of ram, or am I wrong with this?

Maybe I will try the Gskill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ & Gskill F4-3600C16D-16GTZ Kits this week/-end.
Hope they will get me sweet 3200 MHz.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> I'll immediately have to disagree, considering it's the kit I have and I can not do anything beyond 2933MHz, even @ 1.37V.
> 
> If I can't run the OEM tested settings on my RAM then I consider it not "everyone".
> 
> Edit: To clearify, this is with manual settings on BIOS 1001, DRAM volts 1.37v, boot voltage 1.37v, and CPU SOC voltage of 1v (which should be irrelevant, but unfortunately isn't). However, even on 0902 I was running 2T and still could not achieve my OEM RAM settings.


This is my 2nd 3200C14D kit, no problem with 3200mhz straight from the package!


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> I couldn't get 3200 with the flare x modules, so same **** different kit, I guess.
> 
> Edit: I think that the platform right now isn't suited for 32 gigs of ram, or am I wrong with this?
> 
> Maybe I will try the Gskill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ & Gskill F4-3600C16D-16GTZ Kits this week/-end.
> Hope they will get me sweet 3200 MHz.


If i was you i will go with the 14's ...more chance to get 3200mhz without bclk oc


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Hmm those issues look familiar to me! Every time when i play to much in the bios, i cant get stable with Realbench after i reset my settings to the one i used before on stable.
> 
> Im pulling out the battery and clear cmos a few time, then im re-entering the settings again. This helps me get stable on 1.4 again!
> 
> Bios doesn't clears itself always 100% with a simple reset to defaults!


This. Similar things have been said many times in this thread and it worries me greatly and even if it is a new platform, you really need to know that what you set in the bios is actually going to "take".
Everyone must agree that it is a primary requirement which cannot really be attributed to it being a new architecture, platform, etc and it seems to me that the whole bios is fundamentally dysfunctional.
If it doesn't save what you set or reset reliably then you are just pissing in the wind.
What confuses me is that all previous boards I have worked with do seem to reset to defaults when you clear the CMOS. I fail to see how settings can survive a reset and then the board can exhibit unknown (random?) settings. Its dangerous.

I wonder if someone could attempt an explanation for what is happening? Are some data stored in the CPU? Some other chip on the board? A different part of the BIOS chip?
Or are all the Bios chips just plain knackered straight from the factory and wont wipe reliably?
Whats going on?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> This. Similar things have been said many times in this thread and it worries me greatly and even if it is a new platform, you really need to know that what you set in the bios is actually going to "take".
> Everyone must agree that it is a primary requirement which cannot really be attributed to it being a new architecture, platform, etc and it seems to me that the whole bios is fundamentally dysfunctional.
> If it doesn't save what you set or reset reliably then you are just pissing in the wind.
> What confuses me is that all previous boards I have worked with do seem to reset to defaults when you clear the CMOS. I fail to see how settings can survive a reset and then the board can exhibit unknown (random?) settings. Its dangerous.
> 
> I wonder if someone could attempt an explanation for what is happening? Are some data stored in the CPU? Some other chip on the board? A different part of the BIOS chip?
> Or are all the Bios chips just plain knackered straight from the factory and wont wipe reliably?
> Whats going on?


I understand your frustrations,







but again. Nothing is flawless in the begin! And this board is not a board for basic/general users. If you are OC'ing, you need to know that you cant
trust 100% on software reads etc. So just keep an eye on your voltages. Even better with a DMM. Then you wont have any concerns.
There is just an bug that keeps some(times) old values! Definitly will be fixed asap!


----------



## Sbb Kbb

Oh! Uh! I think we have a winer!

1.710v vcore after restart on bios 1002, so be careful guys!

Was runing 3800mhz on Pstate with 1.37v without llc and mem on 2400 1.35v and then decided to try 2993 and after 3-4 resets it booted in safe mode with vcore at 1.710 that jumped from 1.375-1.364-1.710

Thats on 1700


----------



## dorbot

ha!
Nice timing.......










Did it survive?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sbb Kbb*
> 
> Oh! Uh! I think we have a winer!
> 
> 1.710v vsoc after restart on bios 1002, so be careful guys!
> 
> Was runing 3800mhz on Pstate with 1.37v without llc and mem on 2400 1.35v and then decided to try 2993 and after 3-4 resets it booted in safe mode with vcore at 1.710 that jumped from 1.375-1.364-1.710
> 
> Thats on 1700


This is the first time i see a vsoc on 1.710v... Are you sure it wasnt the vcore? Can you get the value with a DMM ?


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Only 2 left at newegg now.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132963

These things sell out quick. Glad I finally got mine.


----------



## Sbb Kbb

Sorry, vcore! My keyborad is messed so iv copy/pasted the wrong word.

Yeah,its still alive


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sbb Kbb*
> 
> Sorry, vcore! My keyborad is messed so iv copy/pasted the wrong word.
> 
> Yeah,its still alive


That's good. OP says dont go above 1.2 VSOC........ 1.7v might have liberated the magic smoke of doom!
lol.


----------



## Ubardog

Must be Vcore happens with PSate it is noted by asus . Due to be fixed

I can remember and im off to bed but
Psate gives about 1.1v core
Stock gives about 1.35 Vcore

On Ram fail's bios reset the pstate tab and not the offset tab

=
your Psate offset Vore to be applied to stock Vcore.. If i am going high on the offset and it fails a Psate i just power down and reset cmos.

Really i think elmor should have this info on 1st page and AUSU mobo page ... As well as the Auto/manual bug

Embarrassing for them but at least a warning

And
@Dorbot
I agree errors like this should not appear on any board new or not but at least they giving us feed back and working with us . a lot of company's you would be getting cold robot e-mails discouraging your issues


----------



## Sbb Kbb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> That's good. OP says dont go above 1.2 VSOC........ 1.7v might have liberated the magic smoke of doom!
> lol.


Yea, im a smoker but this kind of smoke me dont like


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Must be Vcore happens with PSate it is noted by asus . Due to be fixed
> 
> I can remember and im off to bed but
> Psate gives about 1.1v core
> Stock gives about 1.35 Vcore
> 
> On Ram fail's bios reset the pstate tab and not the offset tab
> 
> =
> your Psate offset Vore to be applied to stock Vcore.. If i am going high on the offset and it fails a Psate i just power down and reset cmos.
> 
> Really i think elmor should have this info on 1st page and AUSU mobo page ... As well as the Auto/manual bug
> 
> Embarrassing for them but at least a warning
> 
> And
> @Dorbot
> I agree errors like this should not appear on any board new or not but at least they giving us feed back and working with us . a lot of company's you would be getting cold robot e-mails discouraging your issues


Yeah, I know. I'm sure it will get better.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Only 2 left at newegg now.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132963
> 
> These things sell out quick. Glad I finally got mine.


How can you tell how many are in stock?


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> How can you tell how many are in stock?




Unless I'm mistaken that the 2 new, actually means 2 suppliers at newegg have it in stock.


----------



## madweazl

Yea, two different sources for the board (one of which is charging $329!). Glad I was able to grab one a couple hours ago regardless.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

For anyone needing a tracker to help them know if something comes in stock:

http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/motherboards/asus/


----------



## OnSync

I'm a bit at loss... so it is possible to buy and stick 2x8GB G.Skill memories with B-die at 3600 MHz on Hero?


----------



## mattlef

Anyone with this kit able to get it to run at spec?

F4-3200C14D-32GTZ

Not sure if if it's bdie or dual rank etc.

Could be an interesting option if able to run at spec - instead of getting 2x trident a RGB cl14 kits and opening the door for 64gb setups.


----------



## OnSync

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlef*
> 
> Anyone with this kit able to get it to run at spec?
> 
> F4-3200C14D-32GTZ
> 
> Not sure if if it's bdie or dual rank etc.
> 
> Could be an interesting option if able to run at spec - instead of getting 2x trident a RGB cl14 kits and opening the door for 64gb setups.


All it takes is a 1 Google search with that memory model: https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-32gtz
Pretty much answers to all of your Q's.

It's also a B-die Samsung RAM.
And I heard they run really well on most systems with their specified speeds.


----------



## madweazl

I'm running Corsair CMU16GX4M2C3200C16 (2x8gb LED) in my current rig and it looks like it will run at 3200 on the C6H based on another users results in here but I was curious if it had been pushed higher than 3200 (I wont proceed with the build until EK's monoblock is available)? On my Z170 they have gone over 4100 at 14 14 14 31 1t @1.4v so they're OC friendly in that regard.


----------



## brumsky

Hello,

I've noticed a weird issue with my C6H. When I attempt to OC the memory to 3200 16 16 16 39 it fails, however, when I attempt to go back to the stable 2933 with the same timings it fails. No matter how many times I clear CMOS, resets, and power cycles I can't get it to work again unless I flash a new BIOS... I've bounced around between 0038, 0902, 1001, and 1002 all of them have the same issue.

I know 2933 is stable because I have run 2x X265 encodes at the same time for about a week at 2933. No reboots, errors, or program crashes of any kind.

I'm running a 1700 @ 3.8 1.35v - SOC @ 1.1V
G.Skill 3200 ripjaws V F4-3200C14-8GVR 14 14 14 34 @ 1.35v
A ****ty HD 6950
Intel PCIE NIC
TT water 3.0 ultimate w\ push-pull setup

I noticed that I always get the following error codes when attempting to OC further.

3F 26 3F 40 54

I ultimately get stuck on 54. This last time I took out the NIC, and even tried moving the graphics card to the x8 slot - no change. I've also tried bumping the soc volts to 1.2v - no change.

Has anyone see this before?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mattlef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnSync*
> 
> All it takes is a 1 Google search with that memory model: https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-32gtz
> Pretty much answers to all of your Q's.
> 
> It's also a B-die Samsung RAM.
> And I heard they run really well on most systems with their specified speeds.


I've been through a lot of the trident sku's and can't seem to find exactly which are bdie and which aren't.

I must be blind because I don't see it.

Would love to hear if anyone has this kit and if it's working at 3200 on 1001 or 1002 - I'm sure they'll fix the cold boot issue.

Just want to be sure before I invest the 500or so CAD.

Thanks in advance


----------



## MunneY

This is all i've mustered with mine in the 45 minutes I've played with it...

It really doesn't want to do 4.0ghz via multi at up to 1.45v


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> This is all i've mustered with mine in the 45 minutes I've played with it...
> 
> It really doesn't want to do 4.0ghz via multi at up to 1.45v


What is your SOC voltage?


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Have you tried turning off your PSU or unplugging and then trying to boot (waiting for it to completely drain)? Mine boots up from cold (overnight) as well on the first time, but unplugging or turning off PSU requires several boots.


Turned off the switch on the power supply for a few minutes and turned it on then attempted boot. F9->0d. Safe Boot button got me into BIOS. Exited without changing anything and it booted correctly.

It boots correctly every time as long as power is maintained but it seems like completely removing power causes problems.

Good thing I don't ever completely remove power...


----------



## LBManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Hes on a test BIOS though, some of em get ours to work and some can't. I can get 2933 without breaking a sweat, 3200 doesnt work for me no matter what and not sure why


Crazy, I literally jumped into bios after first boot and stuck in rated settings and it worked. Been trying to do various tests to see if I get errors but never have. Computer has always booted.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> 
> 
> Unless I'm mistaken that the 2 new, actually means 2 suppliers at newegg have it in stock.


Thats not how many are left, thats how many sellers. newegg being one, some resell scalper being the other.


----------



## OnSync

Maybe this can be any of the help?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFXetkP22lE


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Everybody gets 3200mhz with the G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZR


I'm on F4-3200C14D-16GVK and I only get 2933MHz. If I try 3200 (via DOCP or manually) I get a 5x restart and then safeboot with 2133MHz. I also tried 1.35V Dram boot voltage (digi+), didn't help.
2933MHz CL14 is rockstable though. I hope this gets fixed with the new AGESA.

Anyway, I'm quite happy with that, not a biggie.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Turned off the switch on the power supply for a few minutes and turned it on then attempted boot. F9->0d. Safe Boot button got me into BIOS. Exited without changing anything and it booted correctly.
> 
> It boots correctly every time as long as power is maintained but it seems like completely removing power causes problems.
> 
> Good thing I don't ever completely remove power...


Yea same here. I am at 0.95v SOC at 3200 14-14-14-34. It boots up normally if power is maintained so I guess I should leave it alone.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> I'm on F4-3200C14D-16GVK and I only get 2933MHz. If I try 3200 (via DOCP or manually) I get a 5x restart and then safeboot with 2133MHz. I also tried 1.35V Dram boot voltage (digi+), didn't help.
> 2933MHz CL14 is rockstable though. I hope this gets fixed with the new AGESA.
> 
> Anyway, I'm quite happy with that, not a biggie.


Did you try higher boot voltage? I had to go to 1.43v


----------



## Zhany

@elmor

Still using the temperature software you provided, still happily folding away with my sensor still moving


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlef*
> 
> I've been through a lot of the trident sku's and can't seem to find exactly which are bdie and which aren't.
> 
> I must be blind because I don't see it.
> 
> Would love to hear if anyone has this kit and if it's working at 3200 on 1001 or 1002 - I'm sure they'll fix the cold boot issue.
> 
> Just want to be sure before I invest the 500or so CAD.
> 
> Thanks in advance


They are from Samsung. See "DRAM overclocking data collection" on first page of this thread. You can also find the speeds users got with this set.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> I'm on F4-3200C14D-16GVK and I only get 2933MHz. If I try 3200 (via DOCP or manually) I get a 5x restart and then safeboot with 2133MHz. I also tried 1.35V Dram boot voltage (digi+), didn't help.
> 2933MHz CL14 is rockstable though. I hope this gets fixed with the new AGESA.
> 
> Anyway, I'm quite happy with that, not a biggie.


GVK is not same as the GTZ(R)..


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Did you try higher boot voltage? I had to go to 1.43v


No, I didn't try higher than 1.35V. I hope that new AGESA gets it fixed. If not, hmm it would be an option, but not preferred, would like to stay inside the specs.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> No, I didn't try higher than 1.35V. I hope that new AGESA gets it fixed. If not, hmm it would be an option, but not preferred, would like to stay inside the specs.


I was a bit iffy too, but it's only the boot voltage, they seem fine at 1.35v once it POSTS.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> What is your SOC voltage?


Erhm... No clue. I haven't touched anything but multi, volts and memory clock and volts.


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I was a bit iffy too, but it's only the boot voltage, they seem fine at 1.35v once it POSTS.


Wow, I'm amazed, that actually did the trick.









DRAM boot voltage to 1.43V and normal voltage is set at 1.35V, so everything ok. Booting with 3200MHz.

Thx mate, great suggestion.


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Erhm... No clue. I haven't touched anything but multi, volts and memory clock and volts.


Check it in the bios then, I have SOC Offset + 0.02500 and I am able to reach 4GHz with 1.35-1.37V


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> Wow, I'm amazed, that actually did the trick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DRAM boot voltage to 1.43V and normal voltage is set at 1.35V, so everything ok. Booting with 3200MHz.
> 
> Thx mate, great suggestion.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> Check it in the bios then, I have SOC Offset + 0.02500 and I am able to reach 4GHz with 1.35-1.37V


That's a point actually, how far have we got in testing how much SOC voltage impacts core overclocking?

I wouldn't have thought it'd make much difference but some are reporting positive results, like this one.

I suspect it's more of a case of the memory is more stable so passes more tests than the core itself being more stable.


----------



## LBManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Still using the temperature software you provided, still happily folding away with my sensor still moving


Ditto minus folding


----------



## SirisLeOsiris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnSync*
> 
> All it takes is a 1 Google search with that memory model: https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-32gtz
> Pretty much answers to all of your Q's.
> 
> It's also a B-die Samsung RAM.
> And I heard they run really well on most systems with their specified speeds.


You're not really helping there, RAM type though correct isn't available on that page and as per page 1 of this post I don't think anyone with this kit has got it to run on 3200, closest I saw was 3000 with BLK OC.
This is the 32GB kit not the 16 and is way harder to clock due to being dual rank.


----------



## MigM16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> Well I just had a brown pants moment, I decided to strip down and rebuild my computer to better organize the cables and fix an issue with one of my standoffs and when I was removing the USB 3.0 cable the plastic header came off the board. The good news is all the pins were fully intact no bending or broken ones(whew) so I put the plastic connector back onto the pins very carefully to make sure I didn't bend anything and It seems that I dodged that bullet. Is the header just friction mounted? or was there some adhesive that is placed down? I couldn't see anything that looked like there was any adhesive
> 
> Also I hate the design of the USB 3.0 header thing is a pain in the butt to remove.


omg i hate where it is placed my second gpu rests on that i actually have to put a slite bend to that plug cus gpu will not fit unless i force it


----------



## OnSync

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirisLeOsiris*
> 
> You're not really helping there, RAM type though correct isn't available on that page and as per page 1 of this post I don't think anyone with this kit has got it to run on 3200, closest I saw was 3000 with BLK OC.
> This is the 32GB kit not the 16 and is way harder to clock due to being dual rank.


Ah, yes indeed. Missed the 32GB. Yea, 16GB is fine - but yea doubt that 32 is as giving atm.


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I was a bit iffy too, but it's only the boot voltage, they seem fine at 1.35v once it POSTS.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*


Ah ****, would have been too easy. I booted with 3200MHz, got a new CB mark, could update CPU-Z but then *black*. Only a CMOS reset helped. Tried it again with 1.43/1.35V, 10min into Windows, black again.

It doesn't help, 2933MHz is the only stable solution now (at specs). If I would increase the DRAM voltage as well, may be it would change. But right now, I hope that a new AGESA would do the same.

Anyway, it was try, looked good, the suggestion was very promising but the reality pulled me down in the end.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> Ah ****, would have been too easy. I booted with 3200MHz, got a new CB mark, could update CPU-Z but then *black*. Only a CMOS reset helped. Tried it again with 1.43/1.35V, 10min into Windows, black again.
> 
> It doesn't help, 2933MHz is the only stable solution now (at specs). If I would increase the DRAM voltage as well, may be it would change. But right now, I hope that a new AGESA would do the same.
> 
> Anyway, it was try, looked good, the suggestion was very promising but the reality pulled me down in the end.


I'd try a tiny bit more SOC first. Assuming you're not at 1.2 already of course.

I'm at 1.0v


----------



## mattlef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirisLeOsiris*
> 
> You're not really helping there, RAM type though correct isn't available on that page and as per page 1 of this post I don't think anyone with this kit has got it to run on 3200, closest I saw was 3000 with BLK OC.
> This is the 32GB kit not the 16 and is way harder to clock due to being dual rank.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnSync*
> 
> Ah, yes indeed. Missed the 32GB. Yea, 16GB is fine - but yea doubt that 32 is as giving atm.


Thanks for the insight guys!
I wonder if there is anyone here that has not submitted (or has submitted as the single kit?) into that form that is running 2 of the 16gb BDie CL14 kits with any success?


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I'd try a tiny bit more SOC first. Assuming you're not at 1.2 already of course.
> 
> I'm at 1.0v


There's probably some way to make it work. But actually my RAM is on the QVL for 3200MHz and it doesn't work at said speed. So right now I'm hopeful that his will change with future updates.
If this is not the case (which would be sad and a lie to the QVL) I'll try all the tweaking and twerking necessary.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> There's probably some way to make it work. But actually my RAM is on the QVL for 3200MHz and it doesn't work at said speed. So right now I'm hopeful that his will change with future updates.
> If this is not the case (which would be sad and a lie to the QVL) I'll try all the tweaking and twerking necessary.


Being a lie is a stretch since they cant control what the RAM manufacturer releases. Hopefully it works out for you though.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

The youtuber MindBlank Tech has put out a fairly decent RAM overclocking video guide.
It's worth checking out.

https://youtu.be/d0MmDrRUeeQ


----------



## dorbot

yeah, I saw that. I whole lot of other stuff mentioned here. But its the best one Ive sen so far.


----------



## serfeldon

@elmor with the cputemps application we need to subtract 20C for the 1800X?


----------



## finalheaven

So historically, there's been a new bios every Friday for the last 3 weeks I believe. Hopefully we'll get a new bios this Friday.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> So historically, there's been a new bios every Friday for the last 3 weeks I believe. Hopefully we'll get a new bios this Friday.


No!! Let it be Thursday ASUS Gods! I get my board in then.


----------



## MNMadman

Decided to download IBT AVX to see what everyone was talking about. Found that my Vcore was REALLY drooping hard under load. I have it set to 1.375v in the BIOS and the VCCDR_CPU was at 1.369v at idle. Under IBT AVX load with Maximum set, it was drooping to 1.294v at times. That was with Auto set for LLC. SoC was drooping a bit too, also on Auto.

Tried LLC level 1 and was surprised to see the same level of droop. On other boards level 1 gives better control, but that's not the case on C6H. I switched to LLC level 5 and the voltages stay pegged on almost exactly what I set in the BIOS (1.350v in BIOS gives 1.356v for CPU though).

I wish they had the same kind of thing for DRAM voltage. I set that to 1.375v in the setting but it shows up as 1.351v in the live BIOS reading and in monitoring software. Under heavy load (stress tests that involve lots of RAM) it increases to 1.373v. I want to know what it's REALLY at.

So, it looks like I may not have as bad an overclocker as I thought. I was really overvolting my CPU at idle and maybe giving it exactly what it needed under load. I'm going to find out while using LLC level 5.

It has survived 10 passes of IBT AVX Maximum at 3.8GHz using 1.350v (1.356v) and 1.15v so far.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Decided to download IBT AVX to see what everyone was talking about. Found that my Vcore was REALLY drooping hard under load. I have it set to 1.375v in the BIOS and the VCCDR_CPU was at 1.369v at idle. Under IBT AVX load with Maximum set, it was drooping to 1.294v at times. That was with Auto set for LLC. SoC was drooping a bit too, also on Auto.
> 
> Tried LLC level 1 and was surprised to see the same level of droop. On other boards level 1 gives better control, but that's not the case on C6H. I switched to LLC level 5 and the voltages stay pegged on EXACTLY what I set in the BIOS (according to VCCDR_CPU and VCCDR_SoC anyway).
> 
> I wish they had the same kind of thing for DRAM voltage. I set that to 1.375v in the setting but it shows up as 1.351v in the live BIOS reading and in monitoring software. Under heavy load (stress tests that involve lots of RAM) it increases to 1.373v. I want to know what it's REALLY at.
> 
> So, it looks like I may not have as bad an overclocker as I thought. I was really overvolting my CPU at idle and maybe giving it exactly what it needed under load. I'm going to find out while using LLC level 5.
> 
> It has survived 10 passes of IBT AVX at Maximum using 1.350v and 1.15v so far.


Why is your SOC volt so high? Thought you were previously using 0.95v?


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Why is your SOC volt so high? Thought you were previously using 0.95v?


I tried it lower but the droop was making it impossible to pass stress testing. Was working fine for gaming though. I'll be trying to get it as low as possible with my new LLC settings and no droop.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> I tried it lower but the droop was making it impossible to pass stress testing. Was working fine for gaming though. I'll be trying to get it as low as possible with my new LLC settings and no droop.


The vdroop was affecting SOC as well?


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> The vdroop was affecting SOC as well?


Setting was at 1.175v and it drooped to 1.133v just at idle.


----------



## Safetytrousers

Finally got my RAM past 2933MHz. GSkill TridentZ C14.
Started with 2666MHz on the RAM - I've heard this setting makes more stable changes to parts of the BIOS beyond our control than by setting 3200MHz. I then switched to manual OC and got my RAM up to 3092MHz. RAM boot at 1.37v, operational at 1.35v. Modest clock on CPU to approx 3.65 GHz. Bus speed 166MHz. Vcore at 1.33v. I tried setting 3200MHz but that wouldn't boot - maybe upping the boot volts might do it.
Anyhow game performance with the 3092MHz setting is showing an amazing improvement. Approx average of 10 fps more in Ghost Recon Wildlands (@ 1440p, GTX 1080), a game which gives fps a hard time. My previous high in the game was 74fps, with the new settings I saw 92fps.
14-14-14-34.

It seems to me that RAM and perhaps even more so system Bus speed has more affect on game performance than highest possible CPU overclocking.


----------



## wolfpack122

I found this while researching which kits have single-sided Samsung B ICs in them:

"_Single sided Samsungs are in other kits. Generally all 3000/3200/3600 at lower timings and 3600 17-18-18 are probably B series. 3000 C15, 3200 C16, 3400 16-16-16/16-18-18 and 3466+ C17 except 3600 ( which can be on both ) are E.

Reviewed 3400 kit the same as previously reviewed 3200 are based on Samsung K4A4G085WE._"

A post by Woomack at the very bottom here: http://www.overclockers.com/g-skill-tridentz-16gb-ddr4-3400-cl16-memory-review/


----------



## Atingleee

Should I be hopeful that my 3200 CL16 Trident Z kit will one day run at its rated speeds? Pretty disheartening atm :/


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> Should I be hopeful that my 3200 CL16 Trident Z kit will one day run at its rated speeds? Pretty disheartening atm :/


You can hope, and I would imagine they will do their best, however I personally didn't chance it. went with the cl14 and worked at 3200 on first setup.


----------



## waltercaorle

One shoot...










Thank s to skullbringer for guideline..


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Setting was at 1.175v and it drooped to 1.133v just at idle.


With 1700x I am using 1.4v with LLC 2 to get stability in IBT at 3.8ghz. Looks similar for voltage and clock speed. Using CPUvoc set at 1.17 which reads 1.15 in Aida64 and bios. Down clocked ram to 2933. 3.8ghz is stable, as soon as I went to 3.85, IBT crashed around the forth loop. Not sure if IBT represents any program out there for usage scenario but looks like if you are stable in IBT, your system will be very stable cpu wise.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Just thought I would throw this out there for all you with aura gpu/ram and such. This is working with all my stuff, finds everything and syncs it all and works perfectly. Maybe it will help others also.

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/Lighting_Control_10429.zip

I'm using the trident rgb/C6h/rx480 (haven't tried to add lighting to headers, but i'm confident they would work also)


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> GVK is not same as the GTZ(R)..


Serial number says 5000 and dies are only on one side. Same for Flare X.


----------



## Mumak

Together with @elmor we found a workaround to avoid the ITE sensor corruption that was observed by several users and resulted in stuck ITE temperatures and fans. Please try this build: www.hwinfo.com/beta/hw64_547_3126.zip and let us know how it works. Will probably require extensive testing for several hours.

Also note, that I have renamed some of the recently added telemetry values like VDDCR_CPU and VDDCR_SoC to "SVI2 TFN". This is just to make more clear where these numbers come from.


----------



## Timur Born

Thanks! Care to elaborate what the cause of the problem might be?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> One shoot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank s to skullbringer for guideline..


Nice score!
Are you going to use your OC 24/7 ?
Your vcore is 1.5v+


----------



## Ubardog

Lol a company updating so quick has never annoyed me before , HW64 is







Good work mumak









Got confused the other day i had 4 copies on desktop


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Nice score!
> Are you going to use your OC 24/7 ?
> Your vcore is 1.5v+


He put one shoot, So i think thats a benchmark run


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Serial number says 5000 and dies are only on one side. Same for Flare X.


I was talking about the performance on the CH6..


----------



## shalafi

I haven't seen many people mentioning my kit, so just for the record - f4-3*0*00c14d-16gtz running at 3*2*00 c14 out of the box with no issues.


----------



## Timur Born

I just finished 2 successful runs of ITB AVX @4Ghz using stock RAM clocks and timings, using 1.375 v LLC2. Once I changes RAM timings (not clock!) from 15-15-15 to 14-14-14 it failed in the third pass telling me about instabilities. So my 3200-14-14-14 Flare X memory cannot run at 2166-14-14-14 without causing troubles.


----------



## Ubardog

So 2 passes is oki on stock ram
Then you tweak Ram and fail on your 3rd

I would go back and do more than 2 passes on stock ram
The test is void imo


----------



## Timur Born

Keep in mind that those "2 passes" were 10 runs each. Other posters implied that surviving 10-20 runs of IBT AVX would indicate stability. There is a reason why Intel Xeons lower frequencies below specs when AVX load is present, though, so this test is less relevant to me than Realbench.

I just did a 4th successful pass of 10 runs using the very same CL14 memory settings, not even doing a reboot in between. So at this point we learn that IBT AVX Maximum is no better (as in faster failing) indication of CPU + RAM stability than other stress tests, but comes at the disadvantage of running hours of load that you may never see in practice.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buduz0r*
> 
> Hi all I'm new to this forum, and this is my first post!
> 
> I Have been loving my Ryzen 1800x Build (upgraded from a FX6300), but did I make a huge mistake buying the Corsair Vengeance 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 3200 (PC4-25600) C16 Red LED (CMU32GX4M2C3200C16R) kit? I have only been able to get it to 2666mhz
> 
> From what I can read looks like it's not going to ever reach 3200mhz on my C6H? I'm thinking of returning them and getting a 4x8gb F4-3600C16D-16GTZR. is that a good idea?
> 
> Thanks!


Do it. I sold my hynix gskills lost 20 pounds on that and ordered samsung based patriots.. Not gonna live with hope that one day i can boot ip with rated 3000..... When?? Next week next month next year??


----------



## nosequeponer

couple of shots of the itb, temps seems to bit high, but if i have to cut 20c from max, they are fine


----------



## drzoidberg33

@elmor: Is there any validity to this:

https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=284112.7
Quote:


> And that AGESA code was bad.....which is why MSI pulled the BIOS's....just an FYI...
> So more than anything, be unhappy with AMD than anything....


If so I'm assuming there is going to be a delay for you guys too?


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Keep in mind that those "2 passes" were 10 runs each. Other posters implied that surviving 10-20 runs of IBT AVX would indicate stability. There is a reason why Intel Xeons lower frequencies below specs when AVX load is present, though, so this test is less relevant to me than Realbench.
> 
> I just did a 4th successful pass of 10 runs using the very same CL14 memory settings, not even doing a reboot in between. So at this point we learn that IBT AVX Maximum is no better (as in faster failing) indication of CPU + RAM stability than other stress tests, but comes at the disadvantage of running hours of load that you may never see in practice.


Arrrr 20 loops rights









As for me I could pass 8h of P95/realbench/hyperPI. but fell over in 1 loop with ITB AVX
New setup and I can pass ITB and realbench so im not bothering with P95 any more. Godbless its done me YEARS of service









Fastest way FOR ME IBT to find instability


----------



## razielfury

Hello , i resolved all my problem , they were ram related , something really doesn't work with avexir brand , sayd this could i know what change if i use 4 sticks of ram vs 2?
with 1 stick of ram i'm in single channel , i know ryzen need high ram speed/bandwith so its not a good thing.
2 stick on 4 slots a1 b1 will go in dual channel ok
but for aesthetics purpose i would love go for brand new 4 rgb trident 32 gb total , does it will run in single channel? or allways dual? will be slower then only 2 sticks ---same?

thanks.


----------



## MingBee

anyone else having problems with the temperature Sensor on a 1700?

my idle temp is around 14° , load under 50° overclocked to 3.8ghz / 1.286vcore.

because of this low temperature my CPU fan keeps spinning at 600rpm and the cpu overheats.

i'm currently using the 1002 BIOS.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBManiac*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> 14 hours in and temps are still moving. Not the prettiest GUI though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will keep this running for foreseeable future, pc tends to be on 24/7 so can keep an eye on it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Just hit just over 2 hours with Folding @Home and the temp sensors are still moving here as well, I'm going to keep the program running just to be safe, and to see if anything changes as I keep folding away.
> 
> Full Load
> 
> 
> Going to Idle after 2 hours of folding


Thanks for testing









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Would be interested in this infomartion also. Because I also need 32 GB of RAM for professional purposes and would like to have 3200 MHz of clockspeed. And I don't want to increase bclk because the PCIe Lanes will switch back to 2.0 speeds with a blck beyond 105 MHz and I don't want that to happen.


Any future compability is just speculation, but since we have it working with reference clock it's very likely it will work at a later point with only DRAM Ratio adjustments.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drzoidberg33*
> 
> @elmor: Is there any validity to this:
> 
> https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=284112.7
> If so I'm assuming there is going to be a delay for you guys too?


BIOSes with the new AGESA updates are not ready for release yet.


----------



## herrklisch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MingBee*
> 
> anyone else having problems with the temperature Sensor on a 1700?
> 
> my idle temp is around 14° , load under 50° overclocked to 3.8ghz / 1.286vcore.
> 
> because of this low temperature my CPU fan keeps spinning at 600rpm and the cpu overheats.
> 
> i'm currently using the 1002 BIOS.


Just put Sense MI skew to disabled in bios. You will find it under Tweakers paradise.


----------



## drzoidberg33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herrklisch*
> 
> Just put Sense MI skew to disabled in bios. You will find it under Tweakers paradise.


Ye, for the 1700 this shouldn't be enabled. Hopefully a future BIOS update will fix this.


----------



## MingBee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herrklisch*
> 
> Just put Sense MI skew to disabled in bios. You will find it under Tweakers paradise.


thank you so much!


----------



## Timur Born

Out of curiosity I am currently testing 4x G.Skill 8gb 3200-CL14 dimms. I can boot into Windows at 2966 (REFCLK 100), but not 3200 (yet). Using auto timings varies between Code 36 and 0D, trying Safe Boot adds Codes 54, 50 and 27 (I think).

I am now trying 3200 using ridiculously high timings and got one curious result. At CL20 the board restartet 5 times and then booted into Windows at 1866-CL13, which is the timing that usually is applied after a CMOS CLEAR when you enter the BIOS setup first.


----------



## malitze

With a little luck my replacement board will finally arrive this weekend, can't wait


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Out of curiosity I am currently testing 4x G.Skill 8gb 3200-CL14 dimms. I can boot into Windows at 2966 (REFCLK 100), but not 3200 (yet). Using auto timings varies between Code 36 and 0D, trying Safe Boot adds Codes 54, 50 and 27 (I think).
> 
> I am now trying 3200 using ridiculously high timings and got one curious result. At CL20 the board restartet 5 times and then booted into Windows at 1866-CL13, which is the timing that usually is applied after a CMOS CLEAR when you enter the BIOS setup first.


After a reboot I went into BIOS setup and still saw 1866 RAM clocks. Increased timings to 22 and successfully booted into Windows 10 at 3200 on first try. This time I set Tras to 50 manually, so I have to play around with these settings a bit.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> After a reboot I went into BIOS setup and still saw 1866 RAM clocks. Increased timings to 22 and successfully booted into Windows 10 at 3200 on first try. This time I set Tras to 50 manually, so I have to play around with these settings a bit.


I've still got 2 x 16Gb kits here, I might have a play later


----------



## Timur Born

Keep in mind that my 4x 8gb are not from a single kit, but a mix of Rampage V and Flare X. From what I can spot under the heat-spreader the PCB looks the very same on both of these and the TridentZ (which I did not try yet). JEDEC SPD is different, though.

Rampage V:



Flare X:


----------



## gupsterg

Model: R7 1700
Sku: YD1700BBM88AE
Batch: UA 1709PGT
Country: Malaysia

Is officially a DUD. Last night it passed 24 loops x264.
*
Voltages*

VCORE: ~1.35V SOC: ~0.890V, DMM Pro Belt readings, rest voltages stock.
*
Settings*

CPU: 3.7GHz DF: 1200MHz RAM: 2400MHz C14 1T LLC: [Auto]



Today I had let it run [email protected] for 4hrs, showing ~68°C, where as my 1st for same OC with ~1.26V is 60°C. My 1st has had a lot of stability testing and I have used it for web browsing / office work whilst running the stability tests. 2nd today went blackscreen whilst browsing web and doing [email protected], then C6H showed Q-Code 8. I had hoped I would be able to lower the VCORE on the 2nd for 3.7GHz ACB OC, from this crash it would mean no.

Pulling the CPU from rig and not wasting any more time on it .


----------



## SpecChum

Ah, mine are both G.Skill 16Gb 3200C14 kits


----------



## Timur Born

For better comparison here is the SPD of all three G.Skill 3200-CL14 8GB variants side-by-side.

Rampage V (169 EUR):



Flare X (202 EUR):



TridentZ (183 EUR):



Interesting observation: I powered off my PSU to exchange the RampageV with the TridentZ. So for all practical purposes I did a cold-boot. No problem whatsoever, no need for CLEAR CMOS, no long retraining. So the veeeeery loose timings (22-22-22-50) seem to help with that, too.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> After a reboot I went into BIOS setup and still saw 1866 RAM clocks. Increased timings to 22 and successfully booted into Windows 10 at 3200 on first try. This time I set Tras to 50 manually, so I have to play around with these settings a bit.


The problem with these settings is the resulting actual memory latency:

1s/1333 MHz * 14 = 10,50 ns
1s/1600 MHz * 22 = 13,75 ns

About 4 GB/s more bandwidth probably isn't worth the 3,25ns extra latency.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> The problem with these settings is the resulting actual memory latency:
> 
> 1s/1333 MHz * 14 = 10,50 ns
> 1s/1600 MHz * 22 = 13,75 ns
> 
> About 4 GB/s more bandwidth probably isn't worth the 3,25ns extra latency.


The bump for the IF seems to increase gaming performance substantially though. I dont know if this translates to increases in performance with other CPU intensive applications though.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> The bump for the IF seems to increase gaming performance substantially though.


For some games maybe, but probably not for all. If I buy more bandwidth for a lot of latency, I definitely get worse results in 3Dmark for example.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> Just thought I would throw this out there for all you with aura gpu/ram and such. This is working with all my stuff, finds everything and syncs it all and works perfectly. Maybe it will help others also.
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/Lighting_Control_10429.zip
> 
> I'm using the trident rgb/C6h/rx480 (haven't tried to add lighting to headers, but i'm confident they would work also)


For me it just crashes on load.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> For some games maybe, but probably not for all. If I buy more bandwidth for a lot of latency, I definitely get worse results in 3Dmark for example.


Again, I dont know how it affects other things but I'll trade lower benchmark results for increases in gaming performance (e.g. real world) any day.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> The problem with these settings is the resulting actual memory latency:
> 
> 1s/1333 MHz * 14 = 10,50 ns
> 1s/1600 MHz * 22 = 13,75 ns
> 
> About 4 GB/s more bandwidth probably isn't worth the 3,25ns extra latency.


This was a dry run to check whether 3200 can be achieved at all. This also fits Elmor's observation that you can reach 3200 via increased REFCLK, so the clocks are achievable. Given the connection of memory clocks to data fabric this is not something to dismiss easily.


----------



## jdown

I am not alone with this not responding ROG Led state:
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?92092-Possible-Aura-or-motherboard-issue
We will see if Asus can fix it. When Aura is bricking itself, it would be rather disappointing.


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Together with @elmor we found a workaround to avoid the ITE sensor corruption that was observed by several users and resulted in stuck ITE temperatures and fans. Please try this build: www.hwinfo.com/beta/hw64_547_3126.zip and let us know how it works. Will probably require extensive testing for several hours.
> 
> Also note, that I have renamed some of the recently added telemetry values like VDDCR_CPU and VDDCR_SoC to "SVI2 TFN". This is just to make more clear where these numbers come from.


Cool thank you for the update, Testing now hopefully its all fixed up


----------



## mickeykool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Out of curiosity I am currently testing 4x G.Skill 8gb 3200-CL14 dimms. I can boot into Windows at 2966 (REFCLK 100), but not 3200 (yet). Using auto timings varies between Code 36 and 0D, trying Safe Boot adds Codes 54, 50 and 27 (I think).
> 
> I am now trying 3200 using ridiculously high timings and got one curious result. At CL20 the board restartet 5 times and then booted into Windows at 1866-CL13, which is the timing that usually is applied after a CMOS CLEAR when you enter the BIOS setup first.


Where is the REFCLK settings in the bios? I can't find it.

Thanks


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> Where is the REFCLK settings in the bios? I can't find it.
> 
> Thanks


REFCLK, BCLK, Bus Clock. All the same.


----------



## Timur Born

4x 8GB G.Skill at 3200-18-18-18-1T:



Funny observation: When I tried CL20 before and restarted Windows I got 5x mainboard restarts before I could enter BIOS setup. RAM clocks were still at 3200 this time, though, so no harm done other than the extra waiting time.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Again, I dont know how it affects other things but I'll trade lower benchmark results for increases in gaming performance (e.g. real world) any day.


Okay, please show me one gaming benchmark where they are getting significantly more performance with higher memory/DF frequency, but much lower memory latency.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Together with @elmor we found a workaround to avoid the ITE sensor corruption that was observed by several users and resulted in stuck ITE temperatures and fans. Please try this build: www.hwinfo.com/beta/hw64_547_3126.zip and let us know how it works. Will probably require extensive testing for several hours.
> 
> Also note, that I have renamed some of the recently added telemetry values like VDDCR_CPU and VDDCR_SoC to "SVI2 TFN". This is just to make more clear where these numbers come from.


I'm giving this a go right now, will see if they get stuck.


----------



## bluej511

Those having the front audio issue not working after a cold boot. Found a temporary fix would love to know who else it works for.

Before shutting down, unplug whatever you have in the front audio port and plug it back in after you have booted up after a cold boot. Also make sure its set to default device/default communications device.

I've noticed that if your speakers are set to default communication device and front port to default device that after a cold boot sometimes it works but it may affect some games (rainbow six siege for example would not output in game voice chat in the headset unless my front audio port was set to default device (which makes it default communications device as well)). This is done in windows playback devices not in the realtek audio manager.


----------



## y0bailey

I've gone back to stock on my 1700 until a BIOS update comes out. Too many gremlins in this BIOS, so inconsistent with overclocking and stability, and fears of the AIO cooler port ****ting the bed have turned me off.

Really looking forward to some BIOS updates and having a gremlin free motherboard. I trust ASUS to do it, but damn this was a rushed product.


----------



## Zamoldac

Use the waterpump one instead, didn't failed me yet, my DDC "loves" it.


----------



## Timur Born

CL17 is rounded to CL18 and CL16 does not boot. So this is what I came up with as "bootable" for 4x 8GB G.Skill dimms using a x16 multiplier at 100 MHz REFCLK. BIOS 1001.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfpack122*
> 
> I found this while researching which kits have single-sided Samsung B ICs in them:
> 
> "_Single sided Samsungs are in other kits. Generally all 3000/3200/3600 at lower timings and 3600 17-18-18 are probably B series. 3000 C15, 3200 C16, 3400 16-16-16/16-18-18 and 3466+ C17 except 3600 ( which can be on both ) are E.
> 
> Reviewed 3400 kit the same as previously reviewed 3200 are based on Samsung K4A4G085WE._"
> 
> A post by Woomack at the very bottom here: http://www.overclockers.com/g-skill-tridentz-16gb-ddr4-3400-cl16-memory-review/


And my cl15 3000 ripsaw v had hynix....


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*
> 
> Use the waterpump one instead, didn't failed me yet, my DDC "loves" it.


Does the waterpump actually show rpm though in bios or/and in software? Ive yet to try it id have to depin my pwm plug on my pump so id love to know before i do it. For me the cpu header doesnt show my pump rpm.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> And my cl15 3000 ripsaw v had hynix....


3000C15 isn't low timings, C14 is.
Also that article is from Jan 2016, aka outdated & irrelevant.


----------



## f1LL

Some things about power consumption:

If anyone else who has a power meter could tell me their readings, I'd appreciate it a lot.

For me, using Pstates vs. manual multiplier does make zero difference in power consumtion. My system draws 70-75W at idle no matter what (3.8GHz). Shouldn't there be power savings when voltage and clocks lower? My old system saved me about 20W in idle downclocked/lower voltage vs. fixed.

Also, my system draws ~30W(!) when off.








I'm pretty sure I remember correctly that my old system with this exact same power supply was drawing about 5W when turned off.

As I said before, I'd really appreciate if you guys could tell me your power consumption at the wall.

This board really turns out to be a test of patience.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> 3000C15 isn't low timings, C14 is.
> Also that article is from Jan 2016, aka outdated & irrelevant.


Steady! did you fall out of bed on the wrong side this morning!

Its all relative man, lol.


----------



## Zamoldac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Does the waterpump actually show rpm though in bios or/and in software? Ive yet to try it id have to depin my pwm plug on my pump so id love to know before i do it. For me the cpu header doesnt show my pump rpm.


Yes, the RPM si shown in BIOS as well as other monitoring software, also Q-Fan profile for it can be applied using the cpu sensor data as input.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Steady! did you fall out of bed on the wrong side this morning!
> 
> Its all relative man, lol.


Umnn sorry if that came out rude, was just trying to state the facts.
Could've phrased it better I guess.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> CL17 is rounded to CL18 and CL16 does not boot. So this is what I came up with as "bootable" for 4x 8GB G.Skill dimms using a x16 multiplier at 100 MHz REFCLK. BIOS 1001.


Mimic'd these on my 4x16 gskill c14 set and it workies. Dont know how you kept the REFCLK (BCLK) at 100 or manually set the multiplier tho, so mine is 3:44.


----------



## gupsterg

Update on my 2nd CPU situation here.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Does the waterpump actually show rpm though in bios or/and in software? Ive yet to try it id have to depin my pwm plug on my pump so id love to know before i do it. For me the cpu header doesnt show my pump rpm.


Yes it does using the waterpump header at the bottom. My d5 goes there.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*
> 
> Yes, the RPM si shown in BIOS as well as other monitoring software, also Q-Fan profile for it can be applied using the cpu sensor data as input.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Yes it does using the waterpump header at the bottom. My d5 goes there.


+rep for you both ty. I set mine at a set speed (anything below 50% i get awful temps, gpu block is super restrictive but temps are phenomenal). Ill give it a shot now thanks guys.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Umnn sorry if that came out rude, was just trying to state the facts.
> Could've phrased it better I guess.


Yeah, perhaps. Its just that there are a lot of frustrated people here and things can kick off pretty easily, lol.
I'm glad there is a bit more info coming out of this thread regarding different memory now. Its just unfortunate that folk who preordered 3000Mhz RAM (because its not too fast for the platform)seem to be unable to get very far atall. My stuff wont go past 2400Mhz. Im hoping the 3600 gskill cl16 stuff will handle 3200 cl14. Wish I'd l known what I know now a month ago....


----------



## Lofidelity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Everybody gets 3200mhz with the G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZR


Not quite... I can't get 3200 running. Neither with Dram setting nor via BCLK.
I can get 3430 cl16 though


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Yeah, perhaps. Its just that there are a lot of frustrated people here and things can kick off pretty easily, lol.
> I'm glad there is a bit more info coming out of this thread regarding different memory now. Its just unfortunate that folk who preordered 3000Mhz RAM (because its not too fast for the platform)seem to be unable to get very far atall. My stuff wont go past 2400Mhz. Im hoping the 3600 gskill cl16 stuff will handle 3200 cl14. Wish I'd l known what I know now a month ago....


As long as you get B-die, you shouldn't have trouble hitting any spec.
You can take a 3600C17 kit on Kabylake & get it to run 3200C14, 3600C15 or 4133C19. Any spec. Maybe the voltage maybe a bit higher than XMP spec, other than that, the ICs are plenty capable.
On Ryzen IMC is the bottleneck.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> If anyone else who has a power meter could tell me their readings, I'd appreciate it a lot.
> 
> For me, using Pstates vs. manual multiplier does make zero difference in power consumtion. My system draws 70-75W at idle no matter what (3.8GHz). Shouldn't there be power savings when voltage and clocks lower? My old system saved me about 20W in idle downclocked/lower voltage vs. fixed.


I have to check later again, but I can tell you that at stock all auto settings idle wattage can drop below 60 watts (the NVidia GTX 780 draw at least 10 w idle). At stock frequency but manual 1.375 v Vcore idle wattage is in the mid 60th.

Keep in mind that having Firefox open usually sets the system timer resolution to 1 ms, which draws quite a lot. Chrome v57 and the Microsoft browsers are much better in this regard.
Quote:


> Also, my system draws ~30W(!) when off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I remember correctly that my old system with this exact same power supply was drawing about 5W when turned off.


Does it do so if you hold the soft-off button for 5 seconds or turn it off at the PSU/wallet and back on again? Mine draws around 3.3 w when the Aura LEDs are active during standby.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Mimic'd these on my 4x16 gskill c14 set and it workies. Dont know how you kept the REFCLK (BCLK) at 100 or manually set the multiplier tho, so mine is 3:44.


If you didn't mess with the BCLK settings in BIOS then Auto should do anywhere between 99.8 and 101 MHz. The multiplier is set via the Memory Frequency setting in BIOS, 3 or 4 rows below the BCLK setting.

Don't expect this setting to be stable, though, just bootable.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> +rep for you both ty. I set mine at a set speed (anything below 50% i get awful temps, gpu block is super restrictive but temps are phenomenal). Ill give it a shot now thanks guys.


Well i put my pump into the wpump header and still no pump rpm shows up. Not sure why but im using a pwm pump, put it in the header and no rpm. I can control speed just fine but i dont see the rpm under cpu or wpump.


----------



## mattlef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Mimic'd these on my 4x16 gskill c14 set and it workies. Dont know how you kept the REFCLK (BCLK) at 100 or manually set the multiplier tho, so mine is 3:44.


Okay this is impressive.
Are you stable?

What is the CPU OC?
Can you share the settings you used?


----------



## Phoenix85

I have a GSkill Flare X 4x16 GB 64 GB DDR 2400 CL15 memory kit.
(F4-2400C15Q-64GFX)

It only starts with 32 GB.
Of which 16 are in first slot and 16 in second memory slot.
If I'll also have 16 in slot 3 and 16Gb in slot 4 machine shows code 0D.
Bios is 1001.
Has anybody of you the same memory kit running with 64 GB?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> If you didn't mess with the BCLK settings in BIOS then Auto should do anywhere between 99.8 and 101 MHz. The multiplier is set via the Memory Frequency setting in BIOS, 3 or 4 rows below the BCLK setting.
> 
> Don't expect this setting to be stable, though, just bootable.


Well it hasn't exploded yet so thats a good sign. I've never run any of those intense memory stability testers tho.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlef*
> 
> Okay this is impressive.
> Are you stable?
> 
> What is the CPU OC?
> Can you share the settings you used?


BCLK 109
CPU Ratio 37.50 (4087.5mhz)
DRAM Ratio 2933
CPU volt offset .01250 (variable)
VDDSOC 1.13750 (probably dont need that much)
DRAM voltage 1.365

I also started with D.O.C.P 5 in order for it to start off with that bclk and dram ratio, then just changed the timings.


----------



## Zhany

@mumak Just passed the two hour mark using [email protected] so far so good sensor is still moving, normally I would be stuck by now. I will keep it running and see how things go.


----------



## carlosdivega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Well i put my pump into the wpump header and still no pump rpm shows up. Not sure why but im using a pwm pump, put it in the header and no rpm. I can control speed just fine but i dont see the rpm under cpu or wpump.


@bluej511
Which pump /pump version are you using? As many have reported, normally the pumps with a pwm header are reporting there speed correctly. E.g I'm using a Laing D5 from EKWB with molex power and additional PWM header. This pump is reporting the pump speed over every PWM fan header on the C6H correctly.
You should see the pump speed in the BIOS under Monitoring. Every used PWM fan header should display the actual rotation speed of the attached device in this menu.

However not all PWM fan ports are displayed in 3rd party windows monitoring programs (e.g. Aida 64).


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlosdivega*
> 
> @bluej511
> Which pump /pump version are you using? As many have reported, normally the pumps with a pwm header are reporting there speed correctly. E.g I'm using a Laing D5 from EKWB with molex power and additional PWM header. This pump is reporting the pump speed over every PWM fan header on the C6H correctly.
> You should see the pump speed in the BIOS under Monitoring. Every used PWM fan header should display the actual rotation speed of the attached device in this menu.
> 
> However not all PWM fan ports are displayed in 3rd party windows monitoring programs (e.g. Aida 64).


Using an alphacool d5 pump (same as every other d5 pump in the world, all made by the same company lol) its a pwm and i have the plug hooked up to the wpump header and i get no rpm at all, im on 1001 if that makes any difference. I can control the speed without issues as i can see the temps going up and down if the speed is too low but no rpm whatsoever neither in BIOS or hwinfo64.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> @Mumak Just passed the two hour mark using [email protected] so far so good sensor is still moving, normally I would be stuck by now. I will keep it running and see how things go.


Thanks for the feedback, crossing fingers


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lofidelity*
> 
> Not quite... I can't get 3200 running. Neither with Dram setting nor via BCLK.
> I can get 3430 cl16 though


Thats really strange mate, you can get 3430 but not lower ?? huh


----------



## Timur Born

The non PWM pump of my AIO reports its speed as double as high as they are in reality any header I tried (so 2700 rpm reports as 5400). Currently the AIO header is rather useless. I put a non PWM fan on the water pump header and it reports correctly.


----------



## Reikoji

I have those starting settings for bios, then make cpu adjustments with DIP5



I havent bothered trying to go officially passed 4.1ghz yet, and with my luck it wont work out.


----------



## Lofidelity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Thats really strange mate, you can get 3430 but not lower ?? huh


I can get everything up to 31xx and from 33xx up to 3430 (BLK 117). the 3200 speed doesn't work for me.

Strange thing is that my package states 16-18-18-38 but on the sticks itself says 16-16-16-36.
On the G.Skill website they dont metion they even make those 3600 16-18-18-38...


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lofidelity*
> 
> I can get everything up to 31xx and from 33xx up to 3430 (BLK 117). the 3200 speed doesn't work for me.
> 
> Strange thing is that my package states 16-18-18-38 but on the sticks itself says 16-16-16-36.
> On the G.Skill website they dont metion they even make those 3600 16-18-18-38...


Could be a horrible typo, on a massive scale! I think corsair and some others are the ones with 16-18-18-36 timings.

yea on Newegg all the gskill 3600 ram with CL16 are all 16-16-16-36.
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232491
your model number.

where'd you buy those from?

Edit: i see those are the timings of Trident RBG 3200 sets
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232476


----------



## noko59

Well I just went back to stock with DOCP Standard to get 3200mhz ram. Just too many issues but mostly it has never been stable when OC.

Today the cpu fans (watercooler with two fans) both decided to stop!! ***, not even sure if the case fans were on or not but I could see my water cooler fans off. This happen after going into Q-Control and doing optimize all, the case fans 1-3 was optimized to less then 60% down to around 33% Great! Booted into Windows, open up Aida 64 and it showed all my fans pretty much maxed out and then the cpu fans got quiet and just plain stopped.

At 3.8ghz, I could do 10 passes on Standard in IBT - on Maximum the machine just crashed after about 5 minutes. That is with 1.4v to cpu, LLC on 2, CPUsoc of 1.15. Looks like I lost the silicon lottery.


----------



## carlosdivega

Hi
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Using an alphacool d5 pump (same as every other d5 pump in the world, all made by the same company lol) its a pwm and i have the plug hooked up to the wpump header and i get no rpm at all, im on 1001 if that makes any difference. I can control the speed without issues as i can see the temps going up and down if the speed is too low but no rpm whatsoever neither in BIOS or hwinfo64.


You are right the pump itself is allways the same. But the controll electronics can differ dramaticaly. That was the reason I was asking for the version you are using. Has the pump reported the PWM speed corretly on a other MB? At least from EKWB there are D5 pumps out in the wild with problematic PWM electronic. In your case we must find out if the pump or the MB is the reason for not displaying the PWM signal. E.g I'm running two versions of the D5 in two PC's. One is the EKWB with PWM signal and molex power connector, the other is a D5 from Aquacomputer with USB and Aquabus connector and molex power connector.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlosdivega*
> 
> Hi
> You are right the pump itself is allways the same. But the controll electronics can differ dramaticaly. That was the reason I was asking for the version you are using. Has the pump reported the PWM speed corretly on a other MB? At least from EKWB there are D5 pumps out in the wild with problematic PWM electronic. In your case we must find out if the pump or the MB is the reason for not displaying the PWM signal. E.g I'm running two versions of the D5 in two PC's. One is the EKWB with PWM signal and molex power connector, the other is a D5 from Aquacomputer with USB and Aquabus connector and molex power connector.


On my z97 it worked perfectly, showed in BIOS and in software, on both am4, the g5 and ch6 neither showed my speeds.


----------



## Lofidelity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Could be a horrible typo, on a massive scale! I think corsair and some others are the ones with 16-18-18-36 timings.
> 
> yea on Newegg all the gskill 3600 ram with CL16 are all 16-16-16-36.
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232491
> your model number.
> 
> where'd you buy those from?
> 
> Edit: i see those are the timings of Trident RBG 3200 sets
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232476


A German vendor.

i fear that could be the reason why I'm stuck... maybe it's relabled or smth. Bc some G.Skill 3000, 3200 and 3466 do have those timings. And they are most prob. Samsung E


----------



## NemChem

Did a bit of testing in Ghost Recon Wildlands at 4K. DDR4 3200-14-1*3*-1*3*-3*1*-1T vs. 3507-14-1*4*-1*4*-3*4*-1T. For 3507 MHz, Average FPS +5%, Max. +4% but a rather impressive +9% on Min.







.

Here are the system settings:

Setup A

CPU frequency: 4000
CPU multiplier: 40
CPU BCLK: 100
Memory frequency: 3200
Memory timings: 14-13-13-31-1T
Setup B

CPU frequency: 4000
CPU multiplier: 36.5
CPU BCLK: 109.6
Memory frequency: 3507
Memory timings: 14-14-14-34-1T
GPUs for both: 2x 1080 Ti FE in SLI @ 120% power limit, +150 MHz core, +500 MHz memory.

Three runs for each were performed and averaged.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lofidelity*
> 
> I can get everything up to 31xx and from 33xx up to 3430 (BLK 117). the 3200 speed doesn't work for me.
> 
> Strange thing is that my package states 16-18-18-38 but on the sticks itself says 16-16-16-36.
> On the G.Skill website they dont metion they even make those 3600 16-18-18-38...


Dont understand why you are quoting my message : "Everybody gets 3200mhz with the G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZR"
and saying "Not quite" while you dont have this stick









btw: my CL16's cant run 3200mhz either!


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Well it hasn't exploded yet so thats a good sign. I've never run any of those intense memory stability testers tho.


I suggest that you rather use 18-18-18 instead of 18-14-14, though, the latter is not error free here, the former may or may not be (already ran 30% longer without errors).


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemChem*
> 
> Did a bit of testing in Ghost Recon Wildlands at 4K. DDR4 3200-14-1*3*-1*3*-3*1*-1T vs. 3507-14-1*4*-1*4*-3*4*-1T. For 3507 MHz, Average FPS +5%, Max. +4% but a rather impressive +9% on Min.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Here are the system settings:
> 
> Setup A
> 
> CPU frequency: 4000
> CPU multiplier: 40
> CPU BCLK: 100
> Memory frequency: 3200
> Memory timings: 14-13-13-31-1T
> Setup B
> 
> CPU frequency: 4000
> CPU multiplier: 36.5
> CPU BCLK: 109.6
> Memory frequency: 3507
> Memory timings: 14-14-14-34-1T
> GPUs for both: 2x 1080 Ti FE in SLI @ 120% power limit, +150 MHz core, +500 MHz memory.
> 
> Three runs for each were performed and averaged.


Nice +1 ...

People always tend to focuse on max and ignore min.

I believe min affects gameplay more and max is E-pens


----------



## BlazingNanites

I am running G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZR Samsung B. I am running it at the XMP settings 14 14 14 34 2T for 3200MHZ. I am running Bios 902.

If I select the 3200mhz speed manually, I get CLS 16 timings. If I select D.O.C.P. 5 I get the correct delivered timings. Notice that the screen actually says the D.O.C.P. 5 is for 2933MHZ.

I have not done stability tests or overclocks other than this 3200MHZ. But the system appears very stable installing Windows and other programs


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I have to check later again, but I can tell you that at stock all auto settings idle wattage can drop below 60 watts (the NVidia GTX 780 draw at least 10 w idle). At stock frequency but manual 1.375 v Vcore idle wattage is in the mid 60th.
> 
> Keep in mind that having Firefox open usually sets the system timer resolution to 1 ms, which draws quite a lot. Chrome v57 and the Microsoft browsers are much better in this regard.
> Does it do so if you hold the soft-off button for 5 seconds or turn it off at the PSU/wallet and back on again? Mine draws around 3.3 w when the Aura LEDs are active during standby.


I don't mind 70W idle power consumption, but I was surprised that using Pstate0 does not give any benefit at all over fixed clock and voltage. I'm curious if others can confirm this.

The 30W power consumption when off though I can hardly tolerate. For me that would translate to ~7€ per month, just to have the PC plugged in. Turning off the PSU itself or unplug from the wall is not an option either, due to the cold boot bug.

EDIT: Yes, I tried unplugging, turning off the PSU, and holding down the power button. Everything gives me 30W...


----------



## Timur Born

Maybe you have something connected via USB that draws power in soft-off? Try unplugging everything, including the RGB header. Or maybe you enabled wake-on-LAN/PCIe and that runs havoc?


----------



## Ubardog

I was testing out LLC today lvl 2,
stable at 3.8 @ 1.37v - LLC Auto = 1.330 load and 1.395 peak 10 loops of IBT would give max temp of 65
stable at 3.85 @ 1.37v - LLC 2 = 1.352 load and 1.373 Peak 10 loops of IBT would give mac temp of 61

Higher clock less Temps and lower peaks -Seems a lot better to me


Left is 3.8 LLC auto

Also final tweaks were Ram timings 16-18-18-36 to 16-16-16-36

http://valid.x86.fr/m8eahh

CPUZ shows 1.352v lol ?


----------



## Lofidelity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Dont understand why you are quoting my message : "Everybody gets 3200mhz with the G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZR"
> and saying "Not quite" while you dont have this stick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw: my CL16's cant run 3200mhz either!


I do have another pack of 3200 cl14. But they wont boot at 3200... that's why.

That's why I was asking if this is a CPU IMC or MB issue rather than a RAM problem much earlier. The little OC-guide PDF states that CPUs tend to have memory "holes"...
But If you say you can get 3200 working with 3200 cl14s but not with 3600 cl16s, it's maybe smth else.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I suggest that you rather use 18-18-18 instead of 18-14-14, though, the latter is not error free here, the former may or may not be (already ran 30% longer without errors).


I dont know if this qualifies as a test, but for ****s and giggles i loaded up FFXIV, Skyrim SSE, Fallout 4, DOOM, and Nier: Automata simultaneously with games loaded. >26gb Pmem used, 40.1% Pmem load.

Terrible FPS, but nothings exploded







.


----------



## Timur Born

Running ITB AVX max at stock CPU clocks leads to a strange situation where the Tctl sensor reads lower values than the CH6 CPU sensor. My current values are Tctl 59, CH6 CPU 64, CPU (socket) 51.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Maybe you have something connected via USB that draws power in soft-off? Try unplugging everything, including the RGB header. Or maybe you enabled wake-on-LAN/PCIe and that runs havoc?


I pulled the entire IO - still the same. Checked wake on LAN/PCIe - it's off. I might have to take my other PC apart to switch PSUs for more clues.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I dont know if this qualifies as a test, but for ****s and giggles i loaded up FFXIV, Skyrim SSE, Fallout 4, DOOM, and Nier: Automata simultaneously with games loaded. >26gb Pmem used, 40.1% Pmem load.
> 
> Terrible FPS, but nothings exploded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Most of the time it will run stable, but there will be undetected errors that don't lead to any crash. The difference between 18-14-14 vs. 18-18-18 likely isn't big, if at all measurable, especially since your tRAS is the same anyway.


----------



## OnSync

Hi, does anyone know or can tell me if these are Samsung B die? 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V black DDR4-3600 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - *F4-3600C16D-16GVK*
I don't want to buy TridentZ as they are very expensive compared to RipJaws with basically no difference at all than visually.

My other option is F4-3200C14D-16GFX but I thought to be more "future proof" and go with 3,6 RAM's instead as that seems to be working for a lot of users.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> I pulled the entire IO - still the same. Checked wake on LAN/PCIe - it's off. I might have to take my other PC apart to switch PSUs for more clues.


Maybe it's (too high) a dummy load to keep S5 stable? I mean to remember that somewhere under Advanced you can turn S5 on/off, was off by default if I remember correctly.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Most of the time it will run stable, but there will be undetected errors that don't lead to any crash. The difference between 18-14-14 vs. 18-18-18 likely isn't big, if at all measurable, especially since your tRAS is the same anyway.


what impact would the undetected errors have?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> what impact would the undetected errors have?


A value in memory will be wrong. Like 1+1=3. That's what Prime95, ITB and others test for, unless they crash anyway. They let the CPU + RAM calculate values and then compare them to already known results. If the calculation is wrong then something about your CPU/RAM must be wrong.


----------



## wolfpack122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> And my cl15 3000 ripsaw v had hynix....


That post was probably referring to the TridentZ kits.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnSync*
> 
> Hi, does anyone know or can tell me if these are Samsung B die? 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V black DDR4-3600 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - *F4-3600C16D-16GVK*
> I don't want to buy TridentZ as they are very expensive compared to RipJaws with basically no difference at all than visually.
> 
> My other option is F4-3200C14D-16GFX but I thought to be more "future proof" and go with 3,6 RAM's instead as that seems to be working for a lot of users.


PC4-28800 Ripjaws V 16-16-16-36 @ 1.35V Samsung K4A8G085WB-BCPB
F4-3600C16D-16GVK (2x8GB)

Source: http://i4memory.com/showpost.php?p=179584&postcount=37

That post was made on 22-02-2016.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdown*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> I too get this problem but without LED strips. Thre is no pattern to when my AURA wants to work. I can reactivate it and resync it in AURA program but that gets tedious so i just leave it to its own randomness.
> 
> One pattern i have noticed tho is that it always stays off when booted down even tho both BIOS settings have them enabled.
> 
> Oh and to paraphrase Elmor, he previously stated this is outside his remit and for anyone of us with AURA issues to contact ASUS support. (sorry if this has been said in between page 500 and 528 lol).
> 
> 
> 
> ok, thank you. Has anyone asked already because of Aura issues? My Aura program does not crash anymore but i was not able to activate the leds since that event. i hope it can be fixed by software and is not a hardware failure. I know someone who also was not able to reactivate AURA.
Click to expand...

I have since uninstalled and reinstalled the AURA program and i haven't messed with the settings this time (despite pressing reset and default etc previously). This seems to have cleared the issue so far.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ubardog

@f1LL

Just got my meter out

3.1 W off with NOTHING plugged in
3.7 With Mouse KB in mouse has led's
6.3 KB Mouse and phone on charge
65-95 boot
66 win log in screen

70-80 idle at desktop ACB OC window high power plan with min @ 10%

190-195w P95 small FFT ....

Will test gaming after dinner


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Would be interested in this infomartion also. Because I also need 32 GB of RAM for professional purposes and would like to have 3200 MHz of clockspeed. And I don't want to increase bclk because the PCIe Lanes will switch back to 2.0 speeds with a blck beyond 105 MHz and I don't want that to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> thats not true... if your PCIe device (eg GPU) can handle it.. you will not downgrade to GEN2
Click to expand...

It will automatically downgrade you to GEN 2 as mine has done with my 120.2 BCLK to get me 3205MHz for my 4x8GB Hynix.

However, you're right that it may be possible for PCIe devices to handle GEN 3 but you have to manually select it in the BIOS under the relevant PCIe slots which I have done for my GPU and M.2 NVMe.

In GEN 2 my RX480 outputs 5 GT/s according to ASUS in GEN 2 and this shows in HWiNFO but when I changed the settings to GEN 3 in the BIOS HWiNFO now shows 8 GT/s.


----------



## MassacreX

I apologize if this has previously been discussed, but has anyone successfully clocked a 4 x 8 GB or 4 x 16 GB RAM set-up above 3199 MHz? I'm not seeing anything above that mark on Elmor's data sheet (the only speeds above that seem to be 2 x 8 GB), but I do see several people running at 3199 MHz (the speed that I'm currently operating).

With a 120 BCLK using the 2666 MHz strap, my system appears to be perfectly stable. Any attempt to push the BCLK higher than 120, using that same strap, results in system instability (even with a very low CPU ratio so that I'm certain that the processor speed isn't the issue).

It seems like, even with BCLK adjustments, there's a hard stability wall at 3200 MHz. My RAM is rated for 3600 MHz, so the RAM itself shouldn't be the limiting factor. I also know that higher BCLKs work using lower memory straps (the 141 BCLK pre-set works just fine).

Anyone else running into the same issue using a 4 X 8 GB or 4 X 16 GB set-up?


----------



## BlazingNanites

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Dont understand why you are quoting my message : "Everybody gets 3200mhz with the G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZR"
> and saying "Not quite" while you dont have this stick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw: my CL16's cant run 3200mhz either!


Here is the product page for your memory on the G, Skill website
https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3600c16d-16gtzr


----------



## MNMadman

*MNMadman's LLC Level 5 Overclocking Journey -- Day 1*:

Since I found my CPU voltage drooping from 1.375v in BIOS to momentary lows of 1.294v under IBT AVC Maximum load and LLC at Auto, I decided to set both LLC settings in the BIOS to level 5 (which gives me no vdroop at all) and see where that takes me.

Since it didn't fail with 10 passes of IBT AVX at Maximum even with the vdroop, I was hoping that 1.30625v would be a good voltage to use with LLC Level 5. I was wrong. I tried that voltage with SoC voltages starting at 1.000v and going up to 1.1375v and kept getting BSODs and automatic reboots on the first few passes. I didn't get a chance to fully test 1.150v SoC, but it finished pass 3 before I had to cut it off. I don't know whether or not it's worth actually testing that voltage combo -- I think I'm going to skip it and move to 1.3125v and test that with various SoC voltages to see if that is stable.

*TL;DR*
1.30625v not stable. Will try 1.3125v tonight.


----------



## carlosdivega

@bluej511
Looks like your C6H has a problem with the PWM signal. I would RMA the board.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazingNanites*
> 
> Here is the product page for your memory on the G, Skill website
> https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3600c16d-16gtzr


I think he has the 3200C16 kit, not the 3600C16 kit. He was simply quoting somebody who had the 3600C16 kit.

My 3600C16 kit works perfectly at 3200 14-14-14-14-34-1T 1.351v using the DDR4-3200 setting and 100MHz BCLK with the 1002 BIOS.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MassacreX*
> 
> I apologize if this has previously been discussed, but has anyone successfully clocked a 4 x 8 GB or 4 x 16 GB RAM set-up above 3199 MHz? I'm not seeing anything above that mark on Elmor's data sheet (the only speeds above that seem to be 2 x 8 GB), but I do see several people running at 3199 MHz (the speed that I'm currently operating).
> 
> With a 120 BCLK using the 2666 MHz strap, my system appears to be perfectly stable. Any attempt to push the BCLK higher than 120, using that same strap, results in system instability (even with a very low CPU ratio so that I'm certain that the processor speed isn't the issue).
> 
> It seems like, even with BCLK adjustments, there's a hard stability wall at 3200 MHz. My RAM is rated for 3600 MHz, so the RAM itself shouldn't be the limiting factor. I also know that higher BCLKs work using lower memory straps (the 141 BCLK pre-set works just fine).
> 
> Anyone else running into the same issue using a 4 X 8 GB or 4 X 16 GB set-up?


My settings 120.2 @ 3205MHz :




4x8GB Corsair 3466MHz Hynix

16-16-16-16-36-1T


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> I don't mind 70W idle power consumption, but I was surprised that using Pstate0 does not give any benefit at all over fixed clock and voltage. I'm curious if others can confirm this.
> 
> The 30W power consumption when off though I can hardly tolerate. For me that would translate to ~7€ per month, just to have the PC plugged in. Turning off the PSU itself or unplug from the wall is not an option either, due to the cold boot bug.
> 
> EDIT: Yes, I tried unplugging, turning off the PSU, and holding down the power button. Everything gives me 30W...


Mine is 4w, only 1.5W more than my i5/M7R, the C6H does have LED on PCH/IO which it didn't







.


----------



## MassacreX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> My settings 120.2 @ 3205MHz :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4x8GB Corsair 3466MHz Hynix
> 
> 16-16-16-16-36-1T


Thanks. Did you try pushing anything higher? Perhaps it's not a hard wall at exactly 3200 MHz, but it does seem to be extremely difficult to get anything significantly higher than that.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MassacreX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> My settings 120.2 @ 3205MHz :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4x8GB Corsair 3466MHz Hynix
> 
> 16-16-16-16-36-1T
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Did you try pushing anything higher? Perhaps it's not a hard wall at exactly 3200 MHz, but it does seem to be extremely difficult to get anything significantly higher than that.
Click to expand...

I did but the stability in Prime95 wasn't that great for less than 100MHz increase. I couldn't safely get 3461 or 3466. I have tried different BCLKs too but this seems to be the sweet spot for the time being which gives me 4026MHz across all 8 cores. So +4000MHz CPU and +3200MHz RAM is good enough atm for me personally.

One thing to note though is I have had to go into BIOS to change the PCIe to GEN 3 though as going above 105 BCLK auto drops down to GEN 2 but you can override this and it works for my GPU and M.2 so happy days.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Maybe it's (too high) a dummy load to keep S5 stable? I mean to remember that somewhere under Advanced you can turn S5 on/off, was off by default if I remember correctly.


Hmm...that sounds like something that is possible. I couldn't find an S5 option though. Wasn't too patient though nad will check again.

+rep anyway for thinking about this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> @f1LL
> 
> Just got my meter out
> 
> 3.1 W off with NOTHING plugged in
> 3.7 With Mouse KB in mouse has led's
> 6.3 KB Mouse and phone on charge
> 65-95 boot
> 66 win log in screen
> 
> 70-80 idle at desktop ACB OC window high power plan with min @ 10%
> 
> 190-195w P95 small FFT ....
> 
> Will test gaming after dinner


Thanks for the numbers! +rep

So my "off-power" is definitely weird.

Still interested in the difference in idle power consumption with PstateOC vs fixed clocks/voltages.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Mine is 4w, only 1.5W more than my i5/M7R, the C6H does have LED on PCH/IO which it didn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks man! +rep

I really need to switch PSUs with my other PC. Really not in the mood to tear them both apart now though


----------



## MassacreX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> I did but the stability in Prime95 wasn't that great for less than 100MHz increase. I couldn't safely get 3461 or 3466. I have tried different BCLKs too but this seems to be the sweet spot for the time being which gives me 4026MHz across all 8 cores. So +4000MHz CPU and +3200MHz RAM is good enough atm for me personally.
> 
> One thing to note though is I have had to go into BIOS to change the PCIe to GEN 3 though as going above 105 BCLK auto drops down to GEN 2 but you can override this and it works for my GPU and M.2 so happy days.


Okay, so you seem to be seeing something similar to what I'm seeing. If memory serves me right, I could boot with up to a 125 BCLK, but nothing was stable. My sweet spot seems to be a 33.75 ratio with a 120 BCLK.

I'm surprised that you're able to run GEN 3 at a 120 BCLK. Stability when forcing GEN 3 goes down the tubes for me at 108 (107 seemed fine when I tested it). I'm running RX 480s in crossfire with an M.2 drive; I don't know if that has anything to do with it.

I've tested the impact of GEN 2 (120 BCLK) vs. GEN 3 (107 BCLK) on frame-rates in both Firestrike and Timespy. I saw no virtually difference between the two in Timespy (presumably due to less overhead in DX12). In Firestrike, GEN 2 seemed to result in about a 4 percent lower frame-rate at 1080p (pushing 120+ FPS), but the gap seemed to shrink to about 1 percent at 4K (I'm guessing due to less interaction between CPU and GPUs). Since I use a 4k monitor, I don't feel too bad about having to use GEN 2 mode. I'd certainly be happier at GEN 3 speeds, though, if I could keep the memory at about 3200 MHz.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/1435349/spy/1435803

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12101651/fs/12102521

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12103130/fs/12102938


----------



## Ubardog

wow

180w during windows shut down. That like running prime @@

Only shut down to dble check results

BTW Fill if u got a modular psu u could unplug from psu side then see off state then . coz that would eliminate all other variables with least hassle


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> Thanks man! +rep
> 
> I really need to switch PSUs with my other PC. Really not in the mood to tear them both apart now though


No worries







, my figure is inc screen with normal power off. I even thought 4W was high compared to 2.5W of i5/M7R







. Seems I got off lightly compared to your 30W figure







.


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , my figure is inc screen with normal power off. I even thought 4W was high compared to 2.5W of i5/M7R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Seems I got off lightly compared to your 30W figure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Wait,,,, your Screen ie monitor and Rig takes 4w at standby ?


----------



## gupsterg

Rig just shut down via windows/case button, with stock mobo LED bling enabled. Asus MG279Q powered off by normal controls.

R7 1700, C6H, CM V850, 2x 4GB, 2x TY143, 2x AC F9, 1x AC F12, 1x SSD, 2x HDD, 1x ODD, Intel AC7260 WiFi/BT card, Fury X, Cherry MX Board 3.0, G700S, HyperX Cloud headphones on monitor.


----------



## LBManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Thanks for testing


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Together with @elmor we found a workaround to avoid the ITE sensor corruption that was observed by several users and resulted in stuck ITE temperatures and fans. Please try this build: www.hwinfo.com/beta/hw64_547_3126.zip and let us know how it works. Will probably require extensive testing for several hours.
> 
> Also note, that I have renamed some of the recently added telemetry values like VDDCR_CPU and VDDCR_SoC to "SVI2 TFN". This is just to make more clear where these numbers come from.


@elmor @Mumak

Thanks guys for working on the stuck temp issue. I started up HWInfo just now and will monitor temps make sure all works as it should.

Before starting HWinfo I checked the CPU temp program that Elmor supplied and noticed a strange reading of Min 2c. When opening HWInfo the temp also jumped around a bit, like 21c. I restarted HWInfo to see if this happened again and yes the temp jumped up and down, and now shows a max temp of 128c. I'm guessing this is due to the way HWInfo initializes reading temps but thought it would be worthwhile posting in case it means something more.

Once both programmes are open the temps are sitting within normal levels. (I have observed the CPU temp program jump to low values like 2 or 6 degrees every now and again though but not in HWInfo. I also set the refresh time lower in HWInfo (100ms) to see if there was pattern between it reading the temps at the same time and it does appear to cause the low temp jumps more frequently. I wasn't able to get a screenshot of this occurring as it happens so quick but it does show in the min/max temps.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> Hmm...that sounds like something that is possible. I couldn't find an S5 option though. Wasn't too patient though nad will check again.


Advanced -> APM -> ERP


----------



## manofzod

is the consensus on LLC that it's still not very safe to use? OCing to 3.9ghz (for me) seems to require feeding my CPU

1.) ~1.37V+ at idle with no LLC
2.) ~1.35 at idle with lv. 2 LLC
3.) considerably less? with more aggressive LLC.

I'm sitting with #2 right now since 1.35 is within AMD's specifications for a day-in, day-out OC. Hope those settings are OK.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBManiac*
> 
> @elmor @Mumak
> 
> Thanks guys for working on the stuck temp issue. I started up HWInfo just now and will monitor temps make sure all works as it should.
> 
> Before starting HWinfo I checked the CPU temp program that Elmor supplied and noticed a strange reading of Min 2c. When opening HWInfo the temp also jumped around a bit, like 21c. I restarted HWInfo to see if this happened again and yes the temp jumped up and down, and now shows a max temp of 128c. I'm guessing this is due to the way HWInfo initializes reading temps but thought it would be worthwhile posting in case it means something more.
> 
> Once both programmes are open the temps are sitting within normal levels. (I have observed the CPU temp program jump to low values like 2 or 6 degrees every now and again though but not in HWInfo. I also set the refresh time lower in HWInfo (100ms) to see if there was pattern between it reading the temps at the same time and it does appear to cause the low temp jumps more frequently. I wasn't able to get a screenshot of this occurring as it happens so quick but it does show in the min/max temps.


I think you should not run both HWiNFO and elmor's tool together, as elmor's lacks the latest workaround and thus can cause the problems.
I recommend to reboot the machine and run only HWiNFO for monitoring. AFAIK, there's currently no other tool implementing that workaround.


----------



## gupsterg

@mumak

Did ~2hrs multiple reboots testing as playing with new CPU, no issues on new build. Then did ~1hrs straight run with x264 loading CPU, no issues. Now been on a 2hr+ straight run and counting, so far no issues.

Looking good over here for values, etc







.


----------



## LuckyImperial

@Mumak

The C6H supports water temperature sensors, and I am utilizing the water "out" header which is correctly reporting in AI Suite (albeit with low accuracy). Is there any chance we can have these fields added to HWiNFO?

Thank you for your communication & support.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> @Mumak
> 
> The C6H supports water temperature sensors, and I am utilizing the water "out" header which is correctly reporting in AI Suite (albeit with low accuracy). Is there any chance we can have these fields added to HWiNFO?
> 
> Thank you for your communication & support.


HWiNFO should give you all sensors that AI Suite does, even more. The water sensor should be present under the ASUS EC sensor heading, which you might have disabled.


----------



## Phoenix85

64 GB is now working with 1833


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manofzod*
> 
> is the consensus on LLC that it's still not very safe to use? OCing to 3.9ghz (for me) seems to require feeding my CPU
> 
> 1.) ~1.37V+ at idle with no LLC
> 2.) ~1.35 at idle with lv. 2 LLC
> 3.) considerably less? with more aggressive LLC.
> 
> I'm sitting with #2 right now since 1.35 is within AMD's specifications for a day-in, day-out OC. Hope those settings are OK.


LLC is very safe to use, as long as you know what the final voltage under load is. Depending on your board, the higher levels might be giving your CPU more voltage than you want.

My LLC on Auto is the same as LLC level 1 -- it droops from 1.375v in the BIOS to momentary lows of 1.294v while running IBT AVX (from the first post of the Vishera thread) on Maximum. With level 5 LLC it doesn't droop at all under load -- it's rock solid stable. I'm gauging this on the new settings in the 3126 version of HWinfo64.


----------



## LittleVulpix

@Mumak

I'm getting some strange readings with HWInfo (latest). I have 1800X, C6H @ 1002 bios and corsair H110i AIO cooler.... and I think that it incorrectly reports Tctl and Tdie.

Example:

*HWInfo (latest beta, v5.47-3126) reports:*

Tctl 35.4C
Tdie 15.4C

*Ryzen Master reports:*

CPU temp: 35.4C
*
C6H:*

CPU: 40C
CPU (socket): 27C

Ambient temp is ~21.5C so I doubt my Tdie temp is actually 15.4C.

When overclocked, under stress, I get about 85C Tctl, obviously 65C Tdie, and the C6H "CPU" sensor reports ~75-79C.

I'm so confused. Which of these is real D: I don't have any senseMI skew enabled in bios, I checked.


----------



## manofzod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> LLC is very safe to use, as long as you know what the final voltage under load is. Depending on your board, the higher levels might be giving your CPU more voltage than you want.
> 
> My LLC on Auto is the same as LLC level 1 -- it droops from 1.375v in the BIOS to momentary lows of 1.294v while running IBT AVX (from the first post of the Vishera thread) on Maximum. With level 5 LLC it doesn't droop at all under load -- it's rock solid stable. I'm gauging this on the new settings in the 3126 version of HWinfo64.


Right, but I thought it compensates for droop, so if you're at 1.37 idle and a bit under 1.3 full load and an aggressive LLC setting gets rid of droop, there's often a split second in transitioning from idle -> full load where it's supplying, say, 1.44V to your CPU (which isn't terribly high regardless, but still). Maybe I just don't understand what it's actually doing.


----------



## WR-HW95

I decided to install 1002 bios.
Still didnt get 2x16Gb run over 2666 divider, but 4x16Gb runs just as fine.









Spoiler: [email protected]


----------



## gupsterg

@f1LL @Ubardog

On Win 7 Pro, not changed anything in UEFI from defaults relating to "sleep". Power meter showed 3.8W, Win 7 seemed to go to "sleep" but on resume mobo went through full post and Win 7 loaded with "error".


----------



## Targonis

How about from Corsair Link?


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manofzod*
> 
> Right, but I thought it compensates for droop, so if you're at 1.37 idle and a bit under 1.3 full load and an aggressive LLC setting gets rid of droop, there's often a split second in transitioning from idle -> full load where it's supplying, say, 1.44V to your CPU (which isn't terribly high regardless, but still). Maybe I just don't understand what it's actually doing.


We've been doing LLC for many years with Intel chips with no problems. I'm assuming it was also there for previous AMD chips too. It would be stupid if there was an actual problem with Ryzen and LLC.

The only ones I could see who might have a problem using LLC are the ones who are close to the "bad" voltages (~1.425-1.45v+) anyway.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manofzod*
> 
> Right, but I thought it compensates for droop, so if you're at 1.37 idle and a bit under 1.3 full load and an aggressive LLC setting gets rid of droop, there's often a split second in transitioning from idle -> full load where it's supplying, say, 1.44V to your CPU (which isn't terribly high regardless, but still). Maybe I just don't understand what it's actually doing.


Short bursts of insignificantly higher voltage aren't going to hurt anything. I'm not particularly nice to my rigs and I've never had a CPU fail period; actually, I've never had anything but hard drives fail that wasn't due to something like Artic Silver epoxy coming in contact with say, a TNT's VRAM I was installing some RAM heatsinks on... I'm sure I've incidentally jacked up a few other components along the way as well LOL.


----------



## manofzod

gotcha. Last CPU (and first thing I ever OC'd) was a 2600k, so it's been awhile since I've dealt with any of this.


----------



## PetrasSukys

I do realize that it is not about overclocking, but this thread seems to have the most knowledge accumulated.

Just got my C6H, slapped CPU, air cooler, gpu, one stick of ram, tried to boot, stuck on Boot LED green and 0d.

Removed everything, flashed with bios flashback 1002 bios. Tried to boot again, got the same.

CPU: 1800X
RAM: one stick of CMK64GX4M4A2666C16 (ver 5.39) (have kit of 4, don't judge, tried couple, same result)
GPU: oldie Gigabyte GTX 275

Here is a video from being stuck at 0d, pressing safe_boot button, booting and getting stuck at 0d again (I know that video has two sticks in, result is the same)




I still have some 8Gb sticks, but those are in another system, will try later.

Any suggestions or ideas? Would hate to RMA :/


----------



## OnSync

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfpack122*
> 
> That post was probably referring to the TridentZ kits.
> PC4-28800 Ripjaws V 16-16-16-36 @ 1.35V Samsung K4A8G085WB-BCPB
> F4-3600C16D-16GVK (2x8GB)
> 
> Source: http://i4memory.com/showpost.php?p=179584&postcount=37
> 
> That post was made on 22-02-2016.


Thank you, this clears things up - wont end up picking the "wrong" RAM.

Does anyone have a stable
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manofzod*
> 
> gotcha. Last CPU (and first thing I ever OC'd) was a 2600k, so it's been awhile since I've dealt with any of this.


Oh nice, another 2600K user.







So, how is Ryzen? Any improvements from 2600K? Despite the current issues it has... XD


----------



## Targonis

Do you have that single stick of RAM in slot A1 or A2? According to the ROG Crosshair VI manual, you want that memory to be in A2(and B2 if you use two sticks).


----------



## manofzod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnSync*
> 
> Thank you, this clears things up - wont end up picking the "wrong" RAM.
> 
> Does anyone have a stable
> Oh nice, another 2600K user.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, how is Ryzen? Any improvements from 2600K?


I upgraded from an HD -> SSD, 4-core 2600 to 8-core Ryzen, R9 290 to 1080TI, and slow DDR3 to fast(er) DDR4, so it's hard to detach the effects of just the CPU from everything else, lol. but my inclination is that everything is a lot smoother. Single-threaded things are still pretty comparable, but Ryzen tears up a lot of parallelized code (numerical ODEs/PDEs stuff for scientific applications), which is great.


----------



## Decoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PetrasSukys*
> 
> Just got my C6H, slapped CPU, air cooler, gpu, one stick of ram, tried to boot, stuck on Boot LED green and 0d.


I noticed today that, according to an Asus extreme overclocking manual, it says this about the 0d thing:

"F9 ( --> 0d) DRAM Training failed. Note that 0d is also displayed during final POST before boot"

Heh, I have no clue what that means though. Not entire sure if even relevant to your 0d code. Sry.


----------



## OnSync

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> I noticed today that, according to an Asus extreme overclocking manual, it says this about the 0d thing:
> 
> "F9 ( --> 0d) DRAM Training failed. Note that 0d is also displayed during final POST before boot"
> 
> Heh, I have no clue what that means though. Sry.


I think the training means the communication of RAM with CPU and board. Usually results from faulty OC or RAM timings. If the ram is untouched then it may not work on the mobo or is broken? Try different RAM's. Not sure tho whats the issue so if someone knows then correct me. Of course mobo is faulty if non of the rams work.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PetrasSukys*
> 
> I do realize that it is not about overclocking, but this thread seems to have the most knowledge accumulated.
> 
> Just got my C6H, slapped CPU, air cooler, gpu, one stick of ram, tried to boot, stuck on Boot LED green and 0d.
> 
> Removed everything, flashed with bios flashback 1002 bios. Tried to boot again, got the same.
> 
> CPU: 1800X
> RAM: one stick of CMK64GX4M4A2666C16 (ver 5.39) (have kit of 4, don't judge, tried couple, same result)
> GPU: oldie Gigabyte GTX 275
> 
> Here is a video from being stuck at 0d, pressing safe_boot button, booting and getting stuck at 0d again (I know that video has two sticks in, result is the same)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have some 8Gb sticks, but those are in another system, will try later.
> 
> Any suggestions or ideas? Would hate to RMA :/


I'm now testing the 1020 again. I was able to boot with 3200mhz ram on the 9020 without any change on vboot.

1020 didn't want to boot with same ram settings, just bumped the vboot with 1.4v and shakalakaboom...

Final settings:
Ram 3200mhz , 1.35v, 14 14 14 14 34,
Soc 1.15v, and vboot Ram 1.4v


----------



## jimmyz

Looks like a successful boot, try different card or cable maybe, but that looks to be a good boot.

I'd blame not quoting you on the forum of my phone, truth is I hit reply instead of quote ?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> I'm now testing the 1020 again. I was able to boot with 3200mhz ram on the 9020 without any change on vboot.
> 
> 1020 didn't want to boot with same ram settings, just bumped the vboot with 1.4v and shakalakaboom...
> 
> Final settings:
> Ram 3200mhz , 1.35v, 14 14 14 14 34,
> Soc 1.15v, and vboot Ram 1.4v


1020? Is that 1002?


----------



## Ubardog

F1ll What psu do you have ?

i got a Super Flower-Leadex II 850W 80 Plus Gold
@gupsterg
Looks like a sata HD error
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmyz*
> 
> Looks like a successful boot, try different card or cable maybe, but that looks to be a good boot.
> 
> I'd blame not quoting you on the forum of my phone, truth is I hit reply instead of quote ?


I was thinking same thing looks like its booting up to
@PetrasSukys
Try pushing F1 wait a few sec's then push f10 then Enter see if it reboots


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> 1020? Is that 1002?


Sorry typo...


----------



## Schmeeforce

Evening folks from the UK!! First time poster, but followed all post's!!

Got a 1700 with C6H, Corsair LPX 3200Mhz running a full speed right out of the box.

My question is about drooping,
So I can get 3.925Ghz by the multiplier with 1.375v CPU Core Voltage and 0.95V in bios and when I run Cinebench or any other stressor the CPU Core Voltage droops to 1.3V. Does this mean that I have potential to get above 3.925Ghz by increasing CPU Core voltage and applying some sort of LLC 2 or 3? I know that I would have to test it. Is it safe to run more then 1.375V CPU Core Voltage at idle?



Many Thanks


----------



## Timur Born

Some more observations :

- the 3.3 watts soft-of power draw I listed earlier only apply before a cold boot (power cut off before). After a Windows shutdown it is 5.5 watts. Tomorrow I will test how voltage settings in BIOS might affect this.

- my Flare X kit seems to be less overclockable to 3600 than my Rampage V one. Will compete TridentZ tomorrow.

- low power draw (like idle Vcore dropping toward 0.4 v) causes my Seasonic 660 (Platinum) to buzz a lot.


----------



## mattlef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmeeforce*
> 
> Evening folks from the UK!! First time poster, but followed all post's!!
> 
> Got a 1700 with C6H, Corsair LPX 3200Mhz running a full speed right out of the box.
> 
> My question is about drooping,
> So I can get 3.925Ghz by the multiplier with 1.375v CPU Core Voltage and 0.95V in bios and when I run Cinebench or any other stressor the CPU Core Voltage droops to 1.3V. Does this mean that I have potential to get above 3.925Ghz by increasing CPU Core voltage and applying some sort of LLC 2 or 3? I know that I would have to test it. Is it safe to run more then 1.375V CPU Core Voltage at idle?
> 
> 
> 
> Many Thanks


I run roughly the same OC, but have V.Core at 1.35 - but OC'd through P-States so loosing out on the 3200.

There might be some headroom to get to 4ghz, but stay under 1.4v for 24/7 OC


----------



## Schmeeforce

Why do you loose out to the 3200 through P-States?

I may hit you up, because I wan't that flexibility of down clocking when when just chilling


----------



## NemChem

Hmm so a weird thing just happened... not sure if it's anything to do with the board but who knows with all the weird things occuring







.

My new hard drive after going idle started chirping. I read here: "New HDD making a squeak/chirp like sound ?" that a chirp is normal and it's when the hard drive unloads after being idle, but mine was doing it continuously like "chirp, click..... chirp, click..... chirp, click". It did this every time after being idle for a few mins. When I did a HD Tach 32 Mb test (the 8 Mb wasn't accurate enough to pick it up) I got this:


I rebooted and now the issue is completely gone, after a few minutes idle the drive goes 'chirp' once and that's it. HD Tach 32 Mb test now gives:


Sorry if completely offtopic -- it's probably the drive, right? -- but I thought I'd post here in case anyone else has the same issue. Just thought it strange that it was fixed by rebooting, although I have no knowledge of what happens to a hard drive during a reboot so being fixed by a reboot might be normal...


----------



## mattlef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmeeforce*
> 
> Why do you loose out to the 3200 through P-States?
> 
> I may hit you up, because I wan't that flexibility of down clocking when when just chilling


With my 32GB kit, to cant get to 3200mhz with the ratio - I can only get to 2666- and any BCLK breaks the OC.

Here is what I used for P-States OC:

Overclock to Auto
Vcore Offset 0.150
VDDSoc Offset - 0.0250
VTTDRR: 0.80520
LLC 2
Ram: 2666 Ratio

PState - P0 = 9C, 8, 3A


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PetrasSukys*
> 
> I do realize that it is not about overclocking, but this thread seems to have the most knowledge accumulated.
> 
> Just got my C6H, slapped CPU, air cooler, gpu, one stick of ram, tried to boot, stuck on Boot LED green and 0d.
> 
> Removed everything, flashed with bios flashback 1002 bios. Tried to boot again, got the same.
> 
> CPU: 1800X
> RAM: one stick of CMK64GX4M4A2666C16 (ver 5.39) (have kit of 4, don't judge, tried couple, same result)
> GPU: oldie Gigabyte GTX 275
> 
> Here is a video from being stuck at 0d, pressing safe_boot button, booting and getting stuck at 0d again (I know that video has two sticks in, result is the same)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have some 8Gb sticks, but those are in another system, will try later.
> 
> Any suggestions or ideas? Would hate to RMA :/


Have you made any changes in BIOS or is this with default settings?

Do you have any other graphics card you can try?

What kind of CPU cooler are you using?

There's a good chance you can recover from that, most RMA's are code 8...but we've seen a variety of 0d issues (including the use of Display Port instead of HDMI, which is odd, I know).


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlef*
> 
> With my 32GB kit, to cant get to 3200mhz with the ratio - I can only get to 2666- and any BCLK breaks the OC.
> 
> Here is what I used for P-States OC:
> 
> Overclock to Auto
> Vcore Offset 0.150
> VDDSoc Offset - 0.0250
> VTTDRR: 0.80520
> LLC 2
> Ram: 2666 Ratio
> 
> PState - P0 = 9C, 8, 3A


Did you try higher vboot? 1.4v !
Start with one higher 2933 first..


----------



## TheWarden

This might have been covered already, but I spoke with G.Skill and was told that basically anything not using CAS latency 14 is not Samsung B-die chips (specifically for 3200 memory).

These are Hynix (or something else, but not samsung B): https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232476

These are Samsung B: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232485

There's also a significant price difference, fwiw


----------



## bluej511

Can HPET be disabled in the Asus bios? I heard it can be very helpful for performance.


----------



## 3930sabertooth

Oh Dam that's a real shame, all Gskill Trident gtzr ram in Australia is G.Skill Trident Z RGB F4-3200C16D-16GTZR 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4, 3200MHz, 16-18-18-38-2N, 1.35v it's Hynix not Samsung B side. That seriously sucks!


----------



## mattlef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Did you try higher vboot? 1.4v !
> Start with one higher 2933 first..


Will give it a shot - Its a 32GB Dual rank Hynix kit though, so not sure its going to work.

Testing now!


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWarden*
> 
> This might have been covered already, but I spoke with G.Skill and was told that basically anything not using CAS latency 14 is not Samsung B-die chips (specifically for 3200 memory).
> 
> These are Hynix (or something else, but not samsung B): https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232476
> 
> *These are Samsung B: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232485*
> 
> There's also a significant price difference, fwiw


Just ordered some; price difference sucks but the piece of mind is worth it I suppose.


----------



## OnSync

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWarden*
> 
> This might have been covered already, but I spoke with G.Skill and was told that basically anything not using CAS latency 14 is not Samsung B-die chips (specifically for 3200 memory).
> 
> These are Hynix (or something else, but not samsung B): https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232476
> 
> These are Samsung B: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232485
> 
> There's also a significant price difference, fwiw


So these are also Hynix - *F4-3600C16D-16GVK*?
Because there was some list that showed them as Samsung B.


----------



## dorbot

I think its just the 3200 c16 that is Hynix.
I'm sure I read somewhere that the 3600 c16 stuff was running fine at 3200 c14.

here it is quite far down the page, guy called "leaps from shadows" says he has it running on the C6H.

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-3348228/crosshair-hero-ryzen-skill-trident-rgb-memory.html


----------



## h2323

Anyone got the link to 1002 handy?


----------



## mattlef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Did you try higher vboot? 1.4v !
> Start with one higher 2933 first..


Confirmed a solid nope.

Ran the timings at auto - i was going to tighten them afterwords - upped DramV to 1.365, startup to 1.415 - no post - stalled at d8

Upped CPU Vcore, nothing, d8

I guess its the current status of the 0038 2T bios, and the 2x16-32GB CL16 Ripjaws V kit im using thats holding the ram back.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Can HPET be disabled in the Asus bios? I heard it can be very helpful for performance.


Don't think Asus put it on this bios. It's not used as default on new OS.
Windows OS by default uses AFAIK TSC and LAPIC..


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlef*
> 
> Confirmed a solid nope.
> 
> Ran the timings at auto - i was going to tighten them afterwords - upped DramV to 1.365, startup to 1.415 - no post - stalled at d8
> 
> Upped CPU Vcore, nothing, d8
> 
> I guess its the current status of the 0038 2T bios, and the 2x16-32GB CL16 Ripjaws V kit im using thats holding the ram back.


Did you only tried Ram voltage or in combination with vboot Ram voltage?


----------



## mattlef

in combo.

Everything beyond 2666, regardless of Vcore or DramV (+Startup) resulted in a Qcode of d8.
However, when i was OC'ing with BLCK, i was able to get 3.8 and 2800 out ot these, but that was using the 2666 ratio.

Only way IMO for me to get to anything beyond 2666 is to opt for a manual OC and ditch the PStates - or buy more ram.

And frankly, after hocking this 32gb kit on a local classifieds, and purchasing 2x CL14 3200 - or CL16 3600 kits, will cost me about $300 CAD more than what i paid for this kit - with aprox 6-10% performance increases.

So basically paying $30 per % increased - not really the best ROI for a YT business lol.

However - Part of me is like -F it, *For Science!*


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWarden*
> 
> This might have been covered already, but I spoke with G.Skill and was told that basically anything not using CAS latency 14 is not Samsung B-die chips (specifically for 3200 memory).
> 
> These are Hynix (or something else, but not samsung B): https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232476
> 
> These are Samsung B: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232485
> 
> There's also a significant price difference, fwiw


I will directly believe this. I had the c16 and they didn't boot above 2666. Tried everything.

Then I bought the c14. And without magic they worked at 3200mhz


----------



## NemChem

Timely that people should be talking about HPET! I just did this:

As before, three runs for each were done and averaged, using 2x 1080 Ti FE in SLI. Note that the resolution is 1080p this time rather than 2160p - I wanted to maximise CPU difference.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemChem*
> 
> Timely that people should be talking about HPET! I just did this:
> 
> As before, three runs for each were done and averaged.


Which windows version?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemChem*
> 
> Timely that people should be talking about HPET! I just did this:
> 
> As before, three runs for each were done and averaged.


Isn't HPET off by default on windows 10?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Isn't HPET off by default on windows 10?


It is..


----------



## NemChem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Which windows version?


Windows 10.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Isn't HPET off by default on windows 10?


Yes, it's off by default. I ran three runs of the benchmark, then turned it on, rebooted, and collected three more runs.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Isn't HPET off by default on windows 10?


mine was enabled.... until i disabled it.

but im not too sure, i just disabled to system device for good measure


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> mine was enabled.... until i disabled it.


Maybe you forget you enabled it for a application?

Hwbot , ryzen master?


----------



## 3930sabertooth

Thankyou for that info, I found some Trident 3600mhz ram locally







$309 over here tho







just getting g parts together before I start my build. Already got my 1700 and CH6 CPU just sitting in the Mobo socket all ready and happily waiting on cooler ram case and power supply


----------



## h2323

Regarding HPET, It only seems to have a small deficit for gaming. Ryzen Master needs it on. Anyone have a working link to BIOS 1002?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2323*
> 
> Regarding HPET, It only seems to have a small deficit for gaming. Ryzen Master needs it on. Anyone have a working link to BIOS 1002?


First page.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2323*
> 
> Anyone got the link to 1002 handy?


1st page of this thread.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> Thankyou for that info, I found some Trident 3600mhz ram locally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $309 over here tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just getting g parts together before I start my build. Already got my 1700 and CH6 CPU just sitting in the Mobo socket all ready and happily waiting on cooler ram case and power supply


I don't believe their is a Trident Z 3600 with CAS latency below 15.

You will risk not run 3200 or above without bclk OC!!


----------



## y0bailey

Am I still the only one experiencing the "not shutting down" bug? I will shut down, but fans are still spinning and the computer is pulling 150watts at the wall. Freaking crazy.

I have everything at default except DOCP standard to run my ram at 3200-16-18-18. No overclock on the CPU.

I'm getting close to calling it quits with this board.


----------



## h2323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> 1st page of this thread.


Had no idea the first page was edited, very cool, thanks.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2323*
> 
> Had no idea the first page was edited, very cool, thanks.


Lots of good stuff there.


----------



## 3930sabertooth

No it's not below cas 15 but the 3600mhz Trident does use Samsung B chips. See here http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-3348228/crosshair-hero-ryzen-skill-trident-rgb-memory.html,

Also does anyone know when AMD is releasing microcode to allow better ram comparability and higher speeds?


----------



## wolfpack122

Lots of information about memory ICs on this thread: http://i4memory.com/showthread.php?t=58422
Do note that it hasn't been updated since September 2016.

"Those are probably all G.Skill kits with Samsung 8Gb B-die:"

http://i4memory.com/showpost.php?p=179585&postcount=38


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> No it's not below cas 15 but the 3600mhz Trident does use Samsung B chips. See here http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-3348228/crosshair-hero-ryzen-skill-trident-rgb-memory.html,
> 
> Also does anyone know when AMD is releasing microcode to allow better ram comparability and higher speeds?


Its all ready released. Asus is probably right now preparing it with a new bios update. Elmor said it wasn't ready yet to release. Only we don't know if Ram compatibility would be better.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Am I still the only one experiencing the "not shutting down" bug? I will shut down, but fans are still spinning and the computer is pulling 150watts at the wall. Freaking crazy.
> 
> I have everything at default except DOCP standard to run my ram at 3200-16-18-18. No overclock on the CPU.
> 
> I'm getting close to calling it quits with this board.


Sounds like it is not shutting down all the way but caught in limbo. When I OC this has happened a few times but normally I can shut down and it turns off all the fans but keeps the USB power on. Does it do it with stock clocks/settings memory 2666 or slower?


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WR-HW95*
> 
> I decided to install 1002 bios.
> Still didnt get 2x16Gb run over 2666 divider, but 4x16Gb runs just as fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: [email protected]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlef*
> 
> With my 32GB kit, to cant get to 3200mhz with the ratio - I can only get to 2666- and any BCLK breaks the OC.
> 
> Here is what I used for P-States OC:
> 
> Overclock to Auto
> Vcore Offset 0.150
> VDDSoc Offset - 0.0250
> VTTDRR: 0.80520
> LLC 2
> Ram: 2666 Ratio
> 
> PState - P0 = 9C, 8, 3A


With my 2x16GB kit I am able to run at 2933: https://cl.ly/0p0l0L182o3y/Image%202017-03-30%20at%201.20.49%20AM.png

SOC on Auto, RAM at 1.35 (Auto on boot). I can't post at 3200 either, though I haven't tried CAS higher than 22. To run at 2933 CAS can't be lower than 18 either, but the others can.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWarden*
> 
> This might have been covered already, but I spoke with G.Skill and was told that basically anything not using CAS latency 14 is not Samsung B-die chips (specifically for 3200 memory).
> 
> These are Hynix (or something else, but not samsung B): https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232476
> 
> These are Samsung B: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232485
> 
> There's also a significant price difference, fwiw


My kit is supposed to be a Samsung IC as mentioned here and by it's serial number. I suspect it's an E die though. Still, not only 3200 @ CL14 is Samsung.


----------



## goncalossilva

_Duplicate, please remove._


----------



## harney

A little late to the party and i know its a Asus board thread but i have had great results with

using Samsung single rank
G.SKILL F4-3200C14D-16GTZ Trident Z Series

i am using official v120 for the msi tomahawk mem @3200 14 14 14 34 1t 1.35v
All good
next step 4 sticks


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Sounds like it is not shutting down all the way but caught in limbo. When I OC this has happened a few times but normally I can shut down and it turns off all the fans but keeps the USB power on. Does it do it with stock clocks/settings memory 2666 or slower?


I will check that out tomorrow. I'm too frustrated with motherboard Gremlins and I fear I will shove a screw driver through it if I look at it for 1 more minute. ?


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> I will check that out tomorrow. I'm too frustrated with motherboard Gremlins and I fear I will shove a screw driver through it if I look at it for 1 more minute. ?


Well I am starting from ground zero, I am going to make sure if even stock settings are even stable. If not then I will decide to return everything or not then.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBManiac*
> 
> @elmor @mumak
> 
> Thanks guys for working on the stuck temp issue. I started up HWInfo just now and will monitor temps make sure all works as it should.
> 
> Before starting HWinfo I checked the CPU temp program that Elmor supplied and noticed a strange reading of Min 2c. When opening HWInfo the temp also jumped around a bit, like 21c. I restarted HWInfo to see if this happened again and yes the temp jumped up and down, and now shows a max temp of 128c. I'm guessing this is due to the way HWInfo initializes reading temps but thought it would be worthwhile posting in case it means something more.
> 
> Once both programmes are open the temps are sitting within normal levels. (I have observed the CPU temp program jump to low values like 2 or 6 degrees every now and again though but not in HWInfo. I also set the refresh time lower in HWInfo (100ms) to see if there was pattern between it reading the temps at the same time and it does appear to cause the low temp jumps more frequently. I wasn't able to get a screenshot of this occurring as it happens so quick but it does show in the min/max temps.


I explicitly said not to use my tool at the same time as any other monitoring software.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PetrasSukys*
> 
> I do realize that it is not about overclocking, but this thread seems to have the most knowledge accumulated.
> 
> Just got my C6H, slapped CPU, air cooler, gpu, one stick of ram, tried to boot, stuck on Boot LED green and 0d.
> 
> Removed everything, flashed with bios flashback 1002 bios. Tried to boot again, got the same.
> 
> CPU: 1800X
> RAM: one stick of CMK64GX4M4A2666C16 (ver 5.39) (have kit of 4, don't judge, tried couple, same result)
> GPU: oldie Gigabyte GTX 275
> 
> Here is a video from being stuck at 0d, pressing safe_boot button, booting and getting stuck at 0d again (I know that video has two sticks in, result is the same)
> 
> I still have some 8Gb sticks, but those are in another system, will try later.
> 
> Any suggestions or ideas? Would hate to RMA :/


That's a successful POST, check your display output or monitor.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Am I still the only one experiencing the "not shutting down" bug? I will shut down, but fans are still spinning and the computer is pulling 150watts at the wall. Freaking crazy.
> 
> I have everything at default except DOCP standard to run my ram at 3200-16-18-18. No overclock on the CPU.
> 
> I'm getting close to calling it quits with this board.


I had the same problem when AI Suite went nuts and started causing a fault with Windows. I couldn't shut down, and then my boot ups became really slow. Had to enter diagnostic mode, disable all the Asus start-up items and remove AI Suite to get back to normal operation. Try removing AI Suite if you have it installed.


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> You're talking about IBT AVX I assume? It's the same for me. I had one run on Maximum that passed, but was never able to repeat it. I tried many different voltages on CPU, SOC and DRAM - not happing right now. Tried 3.7 with the voltages that work with everything else on 3.8. Even with "Optimized Defaults" it fails. I give up on IBT AVX at Max.....at least for the near future


And here I thought I was using AVX all along (version numbers are the same for non-AVX...weird). In any event, finally downloaded right version and had a go on Max settings. It's definitely IBT--crazy temps and power numbers, but it didn't stress my system quite as hard as the regular IBT. Temps peaked at 76 (before sensors froze at 31....again







) and wattage topped out at 135, vs. 80C and 152 watts for the non-AVX version. Also, like others here, I found this version to be MUCH faster--more than twice as fast as non-AVX IBT. Here's the screenshot:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I didn't even bother with max, it passed very high so I left it


I've had OC's that I thought were dialed in pass at high & very high only to fall flat on the third of fourth iteration at max. Just .02
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Mine did fail Realbench again, though, so the failed IBT AVX maximum test does reflect some issues. I would be disappointed if I could not get 4 GHz an "expensive" 1800X. Better to use it stock with XFR (3.7 - 4.1 GHz) then.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Arrrr 20 loops rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for me I could pass 8h of P95/realbench/hyperPI. but fell over in 1 loop with ITB AVX
> New setup and I can pass ITB and realbench so im not bothering with P95 any more. Godbless its done me YEARS of service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fastest way FOR ME IBT to find instability


I'd always thought IBT and OCCT (does anyone ever use that anymore? Was all the rage years ago) found pure CPU problems quicker than other stress tests. At least until I discovered these bloody WHEA code 19 errors! I can pass IBT on any setting, leave Prime running on any setting overnight, and run RB for 8 hours. But no matter how many stress tests I pass, I cannot nix the WHEA errors without dropping clock to 3950. So I feel your pain as far as having forked over extra cabbage for the 1800X. On one hand, I can boot at 4.2 and stress/bench at 4.1, which is pretty badass. On the other hand, I'm "stable" but cannot cannot get rid of WHEA errors even at 4.0GHz, so 3950 is the best I can do for now.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> HWiNFO should give you all sensors that AI Suite does, even more. The water sensor should be present under the ASUS EC sensor heading, which you might have disabled.


Well, I just downloaded the latest version and this is what I see:


----------



## hughjazz44

Has anybody had a code 64 on boot? What does that mean?


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> And here I thought I was using AVX all along (version numbers are the same for non-AVX...weird). In any event, finally downloaded right version and had a go on Max settings. It's definitely IBT--crazy temps and power numbers, but it didn't stress my system quite as hard as the regular IBT. Temps peaked at 76 (before sensors froze at 31....again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and wattage topped out at 135, vs. 80C and 152 watts for the non-AVX version. Also, like others here, I found this version to be MUCH faster--more than twice as fast as non-AVX IBT. Here's the screenshot:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I didn't even bother with max, it passed very high so I left it


Quote:


> I've had OC's that I thought were dialed in pass at high & very high only to fall flat on the third of fourth iteration at max. Just .02
> 
> IBT and OCCT (does anyone ever use that anymore? Was all the rage years ago) almost always find pure CPU problems quicker than other stress tests. At least until I discovered these bloody WHEA code 19 errors! I can pass IBT on any setting, leave Prime running on any setting overnight, and run RB for 8 hours. But no matter how many stress tests I pass, I cannot nix the WHEA errors. So I feel your pain as far as having dropped extra cabbage for the 1800X. On one hand, I can boot at 4.2 and stress/bench at 4.1, which is pretty badass. But no matter what I try, I cannot get rid of WHEA errors even at 4.0GHz, so 3950 is the best I can for now.


That is pretty badass! Now should we even use IBT? Especially if it does not reflect any real program or combination of program usage. I can pass IBT at 3.8 on Standard, 1.4v, LLC2 but Max forget it - computer ends up with a light show on one of the monitor and then the smiley blue screen if I am lucky. I am at point if I cannot get a stable 3.8 then 3.5/3.9 XFR becomes the better choice with my 1700x.

Quick question, if one changes the BCLK, does that put RyZen in OC mode?

_EDIT: What is wrong with this forum? Quotes are not done correctly - have to edit them over and over again to get them a resemblance of being right._


----------



## wolfpack122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Has anybody had a code 64 on boot? What does that mean?


I have no idea what it means but according to the manual:

Q-Code 63 - 67: CPU DXE initialization is started

Try what this guy did: http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/741276-Asus-Crosshair-V-Formula-Z-Q-Code-64-Fix


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfpack122*
> 
> I have no idea what it means but according to the manual:
> 
> Q-Code 63 - 67: CPU DXE initialization is started
> 
> Try what this guy did: http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/741276-Asus-Crosshair-V-Formula-Z-Q-Code-64-Fix


I just hit the reset button and it started properly the 2nd time. It was weird, because I've never had it do that before.


----------



## noko59

Purple Hayz - You had 1.550v going to you core? That seems rather high to extremes


----------



## wolfpack122

Woomack's memory test list: http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/732290-Woomack-s-memory-test-list
Scroll down to the DDR4 section. He usually lists the ICs used in the kits.


----------



## LBManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleVulpix*
> 
> @Mumak
> 
> I'm getting some strange readings with HWInfo (latest). I have 1800X, C6H @ 1002 bios and corsair H110i AIO cooler.... and I think that it incorrectly reports Tctl and Tdie.
> 
> Example:
> 
> *HWInfo (latest beta, v5.47-3126) reports:*
> 
> Tctl 35.4C
> Tdie 15.4C
> 
> *Ryzen Master reports:*
> 
> CPU temp: 35.4C
> *
> C6H:*
> 
> CPU: 40C
> CPU (socket): 27C
> 
> Ambient temp is ~21.5C so I doubt my Tdie temp is actually 15.4C.
> 
> When overclocked, under stress, I get about 85C Tctl, obviously 65C Tdie, and the C6H "CPU" sensor reports ~75-79C.
> 
> I'm so confused. Which of these is real D: I don't have any senseMI skew enabled in bios, I checked.


Turn off senseMI skew in tweakers paradise section of bios. Guessing you have a 1700 like me so the motherboard shouldn't be taking off the 20c like it does with the X versions. SenseMI on the 1700X and 1800X adds 20c in order to "ramp up fans to allow the built in boost to work better" (something like that) so C6H has a feature which takes that 20 degrees off by default. You will see in my screenshot below HWinfo merges the Tctl/Tdie temps when they are the same.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmeeforce*
> 
> Evening folks from the UK!! First time poster, but followed all post's!!
> 
> Got a 1700 with C6H, Corsair LPX 3200Mhz running a full speed right out of the box.
> 
> My question is about drooping,
> So I can get 3.925Ghz by the multiplier with 1.375v CPU Core Voltage and 0.95V in bios and when I run Cinebench or any other stressor the CPU Core Voltage droops to 1.3V. Does this mean that I have potential to get above 3.925Ghz by increasing CPU Core voltage and applying some sort of LLC 2 or 3? I know that I would have to test it. Is it safe to run more then 1.375V CPU Core Voltage at idle?
> 
> 
> 
> Many Thanks


Nice to hear another member has success with the LPX memory 16 18 18 36 1.35v? CMK16GX4M2B3200C16?

Not sure on the overclock as havent bothered much myself, 3.925 is a nice lift already, what are you cooling with?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I explicitly said not to use my tool at the same time as any other monitoring software.


@elmor
Roger that, I took it when HWInfo bug was fixed that it would not interact but thats my error. On the plus side I have been using HWInfo all evening on its own and temps still look good and active with no drops or rises above normal. Good job @Mumak


----------



## novaspyder

Another 0d issue here with the crosshair VI and 4x8 tridentz 3200 ram upon booting.

I built the system a month ago and it has been perfectly stable. I never touched bios or overclocking or anything, figured I would wait till the issues were ironed out. About a week ago I noticed it would sometimes get hung up for a second upon restarting. Tonight I went to restart and got the 0d error for the first time and could not get to bios. Tried to clear cmos but it wouldn't do anything. I started pulling out ram and ended up that if I kept one in the A2 slot and cleared CMOS i could finally get to BIOS. I updated the mobo with the latest firmware and made it back to windows. Tried putting the rest of the ram back in but it would just go back to the 0d error again if I tried. So now I am just running with the solo stick at default settings waiting to find a solution.

Any advice elmor?


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *novaspyder*
> 
> Another 0d issue here with the crosshair VI and 4x8 tridentz 3200 ram upon booting.
> 
> I built the system a month ago and it has been perfectly stable. I never touched bios or overclocking or anything, figured I would wait till the issues were ironed out. About a week ago I noticed it would sometimes get hung up for a second upon restarting. Tonight I went to restart and got the 0d error for the first time and could not get to bios. Tried to clear cmos but it wouldn't do anything. I started pulling out ram and ended up that if I kept one in the A2 slot and cleared CMOS i could finally get to BIOS. I updated the mobo with the latest firmware and made it back to windows. Tried putting the rest of the ram back in but it would just go back to the 0d error again if I tried. So now I am just running with the solo stick at default settings waiting to find a solution.
> 
> Any advice elmor?


Do all your sticks work in the A2 slot?


----------



## novaspyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Do all your sticks work in the A2 slot?


I just finished ram tinkering and can report one of the four sticks causes the 0d error when it is in the board, regardless of position. I now have three running fine at the same time on 1002.


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> Some things about power consumption:
> 
> For me, using Pstates vs. manual multiplier does make zero difference in power consumtion. My system draws 70-75W at idle no matter what (3.8GHz). Shouldn't there be power savings when voltage and clocks lower? My old system saved me about 20W in idle downclocked/lower voltage vs. fixed.
> 
> Also, my system draws ~30W(!) when off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said before, I'd really appreciate if you guys could tell me your power consumption at the wall.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> I don't mind 70W idle power consumption, but I was surprised that using Pstate0 does not give any benefit at all over fixed clock and voltage. I'm curious if others can confirm this.
> 
> The 30W power consumption when off though I can hardly tolerate. For me that would translate to ~7€ per month, just to have the PC plugged in. Turning off the PSU itself or unplug from the wall is not an option either, due to the cold boot bug.


Something's off with your rig, brother. 30 watts of vampire draw is way, way too high. I'm getting 1/10 of that powered off. As for P-state vs. Multiplier OC, I'm definitely drawing more juice using the latter. I ran a couple tests for ya: all are on my rig clocked at 3950 with DDR3200 (CAS16) and v-core ~1.37 (+.037, LLC-3). Idle test 5 mins after Win10 loads with nothing running. Load test with IBT at Max settings. Power measured at the wall via Kill-a-watt P3

1) P-state OC at idle (v-core ~.43, tctl *42C*, CPU downclocks to ~2150)


2) Multiplier OC at idle (v-core ~.43, tctl *51C*, CPU stationary at 3950)


3) P-state OC under Load (v-core 1.37, tctl *66C*)


4) Multi OC under Load (v-core 1.37, tctl *76C*)


So as you can see, the CPU downclock under pstate saves about 10 watts. What's supremely effing weird though is that it does so under LOAD as well as at idle. I've asked two or three times if anyone could confirm the weird load temp readings I get comparing p-state to multi OC--tctl is ALWAYS ~10C lower using pstates. Now I'm seeing that power draw under load is *also* lower under p-states.

*Can anyone confirm and/or explain this???* An OC is an OC, right? Why does p-state consistently run cooler and less power hungry than the same clock/settings using the multiplier?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Running ITB AVX max at stock CPU clocks leads to a strange situation where the Tctl sensor reads lower values than the CH6 CPU sensor. My current values are Tctl 59, CH6 CPU 64, CPU (socket) 51.


I never compared the two stock, but I've consistently found that tctlAsus using multiplier. Power draw is lower using pstate as well (see above)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> *MNMadman's LLC Level 5 Overclocking Journey -- Day 1*:
> 
> Since I found my CPU voltage drooping from 1.375v in BIOS to momentary lows of 1.294v under IBT AVC Maximum load and LLC at Auto, I decided to set both LLC settings in the BIOS to level 5 (which gives me no vdroop at all) and see where that takes me.


It'll take you to serious vboost, mate. I'm a huge fan of LLC (been running my Sandy Bridge 3930K @4.6 for five years using 50% LLC), but running 100% Load Line is just bonkers. Read Stilt's and Elmor's posts on this. And I wouldn't trust that BIOS voltage any further than you can throw it. Wanna see for yourself? Run IBT or IBT-AVX at Max while measuring vcore at Probe-IT and then compare your voltages to those reported in monitoring software. Just be prepared to not like what you find.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> LLC is very safe to use, as long as you know what the final voltage under load is. Depending on your board, the higher levels might be giving your CPU more voltage than you want.
> 
> My LLC on Auto is the same as LLC level 1 -- it droops from 1.375v in the BIOS to momentary lows of 1.294v while running IBT AVX (from the first post of the Vishera thread) on Maximum. With level 5 LLC it doesn't droop at all under load -- it's rock solid stable. I'm gauging this on the new settings in the 3126 version of HWinfo64.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manofzod*
> 
> is the consensus on LLC that it's still not very safe to use? OCing to 3.9ghz (for me) seems to require feeding my CPU


There is no consensus. There are smart folks who say LLC is unnecessary with these chips, and that you should just bump v-core to stable levels. The upside to this approach is that you have ZERO risk of overshoot/vboost. Others (myself included) are perfectly comfortable running a modest load line (1 or 2, 3 tops). I've found it much easier to "dial in" (stabilize) my system using a little LLC, although I do get rebound voltages and underreporting of vcore in software.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Am I still the only one experiencing the "not shutting down" bug? I will shut down, but fans are still spinning and the computer is pulling 150watts at the wall. Freaking crazy.


Have you always had this problem or did it start recently? Did you dblcheck front panel connectors on MoBo?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Purple Hayz - You had 1.550v going to you core? That seems rather high to extremes


lol VID yeah? Vcore never exceeds ~1.45 during transitions and tops out at ~1.37 under load


----------



## finalheaven

Only time stands in the way before games are highly optimized for numerous cores. Developers also know that Intel will be adding cores so nothing should stop them.

http://www.legitreviews.com/amd-ryzen-performance-update-released-ashes-singularity_193137


----------



## nycgtr

Anyone running sli in this board. Which one is 1 and which one is 2















Is the top slot gpu 1?

One card is running hotter in my loop so I might need to check the block. However, the monitor programs aren't reporting the same assignment number.



I have a 24 ambient. One card is runing a bit hotter than it should under load and one is defying science with a 25c idle and 35c underload.


----------



## Purple Hayz

@Mumak Several hours in and temp has not gotten stuck yet. Done several benchmarks, stress testing, sleep/wake, etc.--all the stuff was certain to cause a lockup with previous versions. Looks promising...









The case fan sensors, on the other hand...


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Only time stands in the way before games are highly optimized for numerous cores. Developers also know that Intel will be adding cores so nothing should stop them.
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/amd-ryzen-performance-update-released-ashes-singularity_193137


Nice! Knew this chip could haul. I'm getting handbrake encode times that absolutely humiliate my old system (a 3930K @4.5). No reason Ryzen can't game with the best of 'em as well.


----------



## HeliXpc

does anyone know if the 1002 bios thats on the asus website is the same as the beta from a week ago?


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Well, I just downloaded the latest version and this is what I see:


This must be some bug in HWiNFO. Please post here (or send me) the HWiNFO Debug File with sensor data and I will check it.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> @Mumak Several hours in and temp has not gotten stuck yet. Done several benchmarks, stress testing, sleep/wake, etc.--all the stuff was certain to cause a lockup with previous versions. Looks promising...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The case fan sensors, on the other hand...


Thanks for the feedback.
Those fan sensors look really wrong. @elmor what do you think, is there still some problem with other readouts?


----------



## Badeanda

Just wanted to say that i've been running this Motherboard and 1800x stable as a ubuntu 16.04 lts (updated kernel) server for a few weeks now, no crashes. CPU load at 40-100% 24/7.

No OC.

I'm sure that's usefull information to someone


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Just ordered some; price difference sucks but the piece of mind is worth it I suppose.


Hmm, I had just ordered "G.SKILL TridentZ RGB 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 Model F4-3600C16D-16GTZR" tonight! Which happily (I Hope) from your information means it should be Samsung B. I actually picked the 3600 over the 3200 sticks as at that moment the price difference was just a couple bucks, which seemed odd. Now just a couple of hours later, the sticks I ordered have jumped up $22.00... yikes, guess I ordered at the right moment, too.

I have the following ordered for the new Ryzen build, much of it arriving tomorrow:

Asus Crossfire VI
Ryzen 7 1700
G.SKILL TridentZ RGB DDR4 3600 F4-3600C16D-16GTZR
Phanteks Eclipse P400S PH-EC416PSTG
SAMSUNG 960 EVO M.2 500GB NVMe MZ-V6E500BW
EVGA SuperNOVA 850 G3, 80 Plus Gold 850W

And am scavenging from my old 2600k system to fill it out:

HGST Deskstar NAS 3.5" 4TB
ASUS GeForce GTX 970 STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5 
Xonar Essence STX Sound Card
Corsair H110i GT AIO
Corsair Strafe RGB Silent Keyboard
Corsair M65 RGB Mouse

Will see how the build goes, my old box will go to a friend.








Sorry, meant to quote The Warden, who posted:

"This might have been covered already, but I spoke with G.Skill and was told that basically anything not using CAS latency 14 is not Samsung B-die chips (specifically for 3200 memory).

These are Hynix (or something else, but not samsung B): https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232476

These are Samsung B: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232485

There's also a significant price difference, fwiw"


----------



## Driv3l

For those of you who are getting slower than expected speeds on your NVMe drive(s) on Windows 10, I came across an interesting observation with my Samsung 960 Evo whilst playing around with the HPET settings.

I posted my details on Reddit:

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/62cay4/ryzen_nvme_4k_speeds_tip_for_potentially_better/

Bottom line is, I am seeing significantly poorer performance with HPET enabled in the 4k tests.

Having HPET enabled is a requirement for the Ryzen Master App if you want to OC... so just be aware that it could potentially impact your NVMe 4K speeds.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

What can i do in BIOS to make them run at 3000 or 3200MHz ?

Now on 2800MHz CL14-14-14-14-30-1N


----------



## LittleVulpix

@LBManiac

Dude it literally says right there in the first sentence that I use 1800X and at the end that SenseMI Skew is not enabled...


----------



## Ubardog

@Purple Hayz

You use a DMM right ?

I see your Vcore peaks at 1.461V Are you able to measure peaks on you DMM

I know you have put some results some where ;p
I think i remember them being higher on the DMM than on Hw64 0.6 or something. i will go back and read,,,,, but would that not make your peaks 1.52 ish ??

is this you 24/7 oc ?


----------



## stevester118

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/

1002 was officially released on ASUS's website. Is there any difference between this 1002 and the beta 1002? @elmor


----------



## Ubardog

there will be 0 difference they are just happy it has no major flaws and now is public

Same Rev. name Same bios


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driv3l*
> 
> For those of you who are getting slower than expected speeds on your NVMe drive(s) on Windows 10, I came across an interesting observation with my Samsung 960 Evo whilst playing around with the HPET settings.
> 
> I posted my details on Reddit:
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/62cay4/ryzen_nvme_4k_speeds_tip_for_potentially_better/
> 
> Bottom line is, I am seeing significantly poorer performance with HPET enabled in the 4k tests.
> 
> Having HPET enabled is a requirement for the Ryzen Master App if you want to OC... so just be aware that it could potentially impact your NVMe 4K speeds.


Confirming article on this:

http://www.pcworld.idg.com.au/article/615220/ryzenmaster-hpet-can-make-your-ryzen-computer-run-slower/


----------



## WR-HW95

Since I was messing around with memory, I also tested how 2x16Gb vs 4x16Gb efects on Memtest86 reported bandwith.

14-14-14-34-T1 bclk 104MHz

32GB 2218MHz ->15757MB/s
64GB 2218MHz ->15771MB/s

32GB 2496MHz ->17252MB/s
64GB 2496MHz ->17337MB/s

32GB 2773MHz ->18600MB/s
64GB 2773MHz ->18798MB/s

So it seems that higher the divider more gap will come between.
Also ran few hours on 64Gb 2773MHz 14-12-12-34-T1 and it reported 19000MB/s.

I didnt write numbers up when I did 16Gb vs 32Gb DDR3 on Sabertooth FX990, but I think it gained more of 4 sticks around 2200MHz.


----------



## ellover009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Hmm, I had just ordered "G.SKILL TridentZ RGB 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 Model F4-3600C16D-16GTZR" tonight! Which happily (I Hope) from your information means it should be Samsung B. I actually picked the 3600 over the 3200 sticks as at that moment the price difference was just a couple bucks, which seemed odd. Now just a couple of hours later, the sticks I ordered have jumped up $22.00... yikes, guess I ordered at the right moment, too.
> 
> I have the following ordered for the new Ryzen build, much of it arriving tomorrow:
> 
> Asus Crossfire VI
> Ryzen 7 1700
> G.SKILL TridentZ RGB DDR4 3600 F4-3600C16D-16GTZR
> Phanteks Eclipse P400S PH-EC416PSTG
> SAMSUNG 960 EVO M.2 500GB NVMe MZ-V6E500BW
> EVGA SuperNOVA 850 G3, 80 Plus Gold 850W
> 
> And am scavenging from my old 2600k system to fill it out:
> 
> HGST Deskstar NAS 3.5" 4TB
> ASUS GeForce GTX 970 STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5
> Xonar Essence STX Sound Card
> Corsair H110i GT AIO
> Corsair Strafe RGB Silent Keyboard
> Corsair M65 RGB Mouse
> 
> Will see how the build goes, my old box will go to a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, meant to quote The Warden, who posted:
> 
> "This might have been covered already, but I spoke with G.Skill and was told that basically anything not using CAS latency 14 is not Samsung B-die chips (specifically for 3200 memory).
> 
> These are Hynix (or something else, but not samsung B): https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232476
> 
> These are Samsung B: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232485
> 
> There's also a significant price difference, fwiw"[/quote
> 
> I almost got the same set yesterday. The difference between the 3200 kit and the 3600 is that the cas latency is 16 on the 3600 and 14 on the 3200. I was recommended to go with the lower latency for stability. I wish the boards were less picky and I cheaper 32gb ram could be used. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232197 looks good, but who knows what speed it will run at since it's not cas 14.


----------



## dorbot

The 3600 cl16 kit will run fine at 3200 cl14 apparently.

But look at this

G.Skill Trident Z RGB 16GB (2x 8GB) 4266MHz DDR4

Voltage: 1.4V
Latency Timing: CL19
Module Name: PC4-34100
2 X 8GB Dual Channel
Intel XMP Profile Support
non-ECC Unbuffered Memory
£291.63

The volts are up (so is the price....), the Cas Latency is up to 19, but the frequency is higher too, so the time for 19 [email protected] is probably about the same. Not sure how you would work it out precisely. The point is that its not all about the cas number written on the packet.
But your Fabric will benefit from the frequency boost.

I bet the 4266 stuff will run cl12 @3200 even though it is "not as good as the cl14 3200 coz the cas number is high."


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> *Can anyone confirm and/or explain this???* An OC is an OC, right? Why does p-state consistently run cooler and less power hungry than the same clock/settings using the multiplier?
> I never compared the two stock, but I've consistently found that tctlAsus using multiplier. Power draw is lower using pstate as well (see above)


I'm not 100% sure but I think it has something to do with the OC-Mode, it disables all energy saving mechanisms inside the CPU. And even under load there's probably still something to be managed.

This OC-Mode looks like it's nice for a show off, but nothing I would use for a 24/7 operation.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellover009*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Hmm, I had just ordered "G.SKILL TridentZ RGB 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 Model F4-3600C16D-16GTZR" tonight! Which happily (I Hope) from your information means it should be Samsung B. I actually picked the 3600 over the 3200 sticks as at that moment the price difference was just a couple bucks, which seemed odd. Now just a couple of hours later, the sticks I ordered have jumped up $22.00... yikes, guess I ordered at the right moment, too.
> 
> I have the following ordered for the new Ryzen build, much of it arriving tomorrow:
> 
> Asus Crossfire VI
> Ryzen 7 1700
> G.SKILL TridentZ RGB DDR4 3600 F4-3600C16D-16GTZR
> Phanteks Eclipse P400S PH-EC416PSTG
> SAMSUNG 960 EVO M.2 500GB NVMe MZ-V6E500BW
> EVGA SuperNOVA 850 G3, 80 Plus Gold 850W
> 
> And am scavenging from my old 2600k system to fill it out:
> 
> HGST Deskstar NAS 3.5" 4TB
> ASUS GeForce GTX 970 STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5
> Xonar Essence STX Sound Card
> Corsair H110i GT AIO
> Corsair Strafe RGB Silent Keyboard
> Corsair M65 RGB Mouse
> 
> Will see how the build goes, my old box will go to a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, meant to quote The Warden, who posted:
> 
> "This might have been covered already, but I spoke with G.Skill and was told that basically anything not using CAS latency 14 is not Samsung B-die chips (specifically for 3200 memory).
> 
> These are Hynix (or something else, but not samsung B): https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232476
> 
> These are Samsung B: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232485
> 
> There's also a significant price difference, fwiw"[/quote
> 
> I almost got the same set yesterday. The difference between the 3200 kit and the 3600 is that the cas latency is 16 on the 3600 and 14 on the 3200. I was recommended to go with the lower latency for stability. I wish the boards were less picky and I cheaper 32gb ram could be used. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232197 looks good, but who knows what speed it will run at since it's not cas 14.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> The 3600 cl16 kit will run fine at 3200 cl14 apparently.
> 
> But look at this
> 
> G.Skill Trident Z RGB 16GB (2x 8GB) 4266MHz DDR4
> 
> Voltage: 1.4V
> Latency Timing: CL19
> Module Name: PC4-34100
> 2 X 8GB Dual Channel
> Intel XMP Profile Support
> non-ECC Unbuffered Memory
> £291.63
> 
> The volts are up (so is the price....), the Cas Latency is up to 19, but the frequency is higher too, so the time for 19 [email protected] is probably about the same. Not sure how you would work it out precisely. The point is that its not all about the cas number written on the packet.
> But your Fabric will benefit from the frequency boost.
> 
> I bet the 4266 stuff will run cl12 @3200 even though it is "not as good as the cl14 3200 coz the cas number is high."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that was essentially my logic, I could justify going the 3600 kit since the price differential was not bad, and had seen that even people lowering frequency to current platform limits, but tightening timings. Worth a try anyway.. I will find out once the parts all arrive and I can tinker. And if new AMD AGESA Microcode and Asus UEFI BIOS iterations improves capabilities, the higher binned memory may come in handy down the road.
> 
> I'm an optimist.
Click to expand...


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> I'm not 100% sure but I think it has something to do with the OC-Mode, it disables all energy saving mechanisms inside the CPU. And even under load there's probably still something to be managed.
> 
> This OC-Mode looks like it's nice for a show off, but nothing I would use for a 24/7 operation.


PState OC also places CPU in OC mode. Don't know why there is the difference in watts Purple Hayz sees under load between the 2. Will have to check to compare with his data, be an interesting exercise. I have just been doing PState modding from day 1 of OC'ing Ryzen.


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> PState OC also places CPU in OC mode. Don't know why there is the difference in watts Purple Hayz sees under load between the 2. Will have to check to compare with his data, be an interesting exercise. I have just been doing PState modding from day 1 of OC'ing Ryzen.


I got a Feeling its to with the Current (A) LLC seens to push higher A @ lower V Simple ohms law but yea .

Only thing that bothers me in LLC. coz i know higher amps is more lethal to a human than higher volts


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> *Can anyone confirm and/or explain this???* An OC is an OC, right? Why does p-state consistently run cooler and less power hungry than the same clock/settings using the multiplier?


Confirmed! OC with Pstates running much cooler then normal Multiplier OC with offset... @ all my tests!

at least 5c on IDLE and LOAD


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> PState OC also places CPU in OC mode. Don't know why there is the difference in watts Purple Hayz sees under load between the 2. Will have to check to compare with his data, be an interesting exercise. I have just been doing PState modding from day 1 of OC'ing Ryzen.


I'm unsure if this is always the case. My P-states OC seems to adjust BCLK dynamically to stay below a certain temperature / power draw. It's set at 4.0GHz but it's not uncommon to see it using 97~99 BCLK which leads to a 3900~3950 frequency. When stress testing, it tries hard to stick to 130W draw (monitored via hwinfo), rarely peeking over it (maximum I've seen was a momentaneous 136W).

My voltage offset is _negative_ and my BCLK is set to default, so that might play a part.


----------



## woppy101

Is there any difference between the us and U.K. Bios? On the uk site it's still 0902 only


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> The 3600 cl16 kit will run fine at 3200 cl14 apparently.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woppy101*
> 
> Is there any difference between the us and U.K. Bios? On the uk site it's still 0902 only


Just loaded the one from the US site and its loaded into windows ok; new installation but not noticed anything bad yet...


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woppy101*
> 
> Is there any difference between the us and U.K. Bios? On the uk site it's still 0902 only


No Difference.... asus website probably uses different downloads section on regions...


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> Only thing that bothers me in LLC. coz i know higher amps is more lethal to a human than higher volts


Whether you get zapped by 80 A or 100 A likely doesn't matter where lethality is concerned. That DMM probes are usually rated at 10 A max gives us some hints.









At 1.4 V your body's electrical resistance won't allow any of these currents to flow anyway, it will find another less resistant path.


----------



## woppy101

Does 1002 stop 1t as my 3200mhz ram is running quite happily @3200mhz 1T


----------



## 4rcherz

the 1002 firmware, does it auto OC? I've only loaded optmised defaults and installed windows but i can see it overclocking to 41x and 1.49v


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woppy101*
> 
> Does 1002 stop 1t as my 3200mhz ram is running quite happily @3200mhz 1T


1002 can do 1T at 3200.


----------



## Timur Born

On a side note:

Most common drivers causing latencies on my AM4 CH6 (no specific order!):

NDIS, TCPIP: Intel (!) ethernet, can be turned off
NVLDDMKM, DXKRNL: Nvidia graphic-card
STORPORT, (STORAHCI): storage, currently burning a DVD while I type this
WDF0100, (kbdhid): mouse + keyboard, includes other drivers like Firewire (if present), especially high when I insert the Logitech 1000 Hz USB receiver
NTOSKRNL: NT OS Kernel









Summed up none of these is a real problem, because there are 8 physical and 16 logical cores to handle them. While I write this the highest Interrupt to Process latency is below 150 us, mostly around 60 us with HPET disabled and Windows' timer precision set to 1 ms. I consider anything below 300-500 us fine for lowest latency/buffer audio work.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Confirming article on this:
> 
> http://www.pcworld.idg.com.au/article/615220/ryzenmaster-hpet-can-make-your-ryzen-computer-run-slower/


But is there really any difference, or are the timers (or timer based calculations) just skewed? You would've to use external timers to be sure there is any difference at all.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4rcherz*
> 
> the 1002 firmware, does it auto OC? I've only loaded optmised defaults and installed windows but i can see it overclocking to 41x and 1.49v


XFR is doing his business there







.. But not on all cores!
And 1.49v must be the speak voltage.. if you are under load, it will go down!


----------



## 4rcherz

So this is why its best to manually OC?

haven't full loaded it yet, i just see it spiking to it now and then. mostly sat at 3.7, 1.2v


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4rcherz*
> 
> So this is why its best to manually OC?


No, thats just depends on your wishes!... if you want more performance you need to OC with Offset / Manua fixed core / or Pstates


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Well, I just downloaded the latest version and this is what I see:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> This must be some bug in HWiNFO. Please post here (or send me) the HWiNFO Debug File with sensor data and I will check it.


From what I notice the water pump info may or may not display in Asus EC portion of HWinfo. Before my PC put itself to sleep it wasnt displaying, and after waking up just now its displaying both water flow and cpu opt fan speed (even tho I am not using the cpu opt header)


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> On a side note:
> 
> Most common drivers causing latencies on my AM4 CH6 (no specific order!):
> 
> NDIS, TCPIP: Intel (!) ethernet, can be turned off
> NVLDDMKM, DXKRNL: Nvidia graphic-card
> STORPORT, (STORAHCI): storage, currently burning a DVD while I type this
> WDF0100, (kbdhid): mouse + keyboard, includes other drivers like Firewire (if present), especially high when I insert the Logitech 1000 Hz USB receiver
> NTOSKRNL: NT OS Kernel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summed up none of these is a real problem, because there are 8 physical and 16 logical cores to handle them. While I write this the highest Interrupt to Process latency is below 150 us, mostly around 60 us with HPET disabled and Windows' timer precision set to 1 ms. I consider anything below 300-500 us fine for lowest latency/buffer audio work.


How are you measuring?


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> No, thats just depends on your wishes!... if you want more performance you need to OC with Offset / Manua fixed core / or Pstates


more than 4.1 ?!


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4rcherz*
> 
> more than 4.1 ?!


I doubt it!







But you never know.. Try > Bench >> and try to stabilize ...hope u have luck on it!
Most people are seeing a BIG WALL between 4000 and 4100mhz


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> From what I notice the water pump info may or may not display in Asus EC portion of HWinfo. Before my PC put itself to sleep it wasnt displaying, and after waking up just now its displaying both water flow and cpu opt fan speed (even tho I am not using the cpu opt header)


If it's not showing up and you launch AI Suite, will it then appear in HWiNFO ?


----------



## 4rcherz

honestly, i'll be waiting a bit before i start OC, the auto should be fine for the moment but i definitely need to increase the ram speed!


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> I had the same problem when AI Suite went nuts and started causing a fault with Windows. I couldn't shut down, and then my boot ups became really slow. Had to enter diagnostic mode, disable all the Asus start-up items and remove AI Suite to get back to normal operation. Try removing AI Suite if you have it installed.


I'll give it a try tonight when I get home from work! Thanks for the tip. I hope it works.

I have been overclocking for nearing 15 years now, and I've never had this little fun doing it. I think I'm just getting old and have less free time, but I also think the sheer amount of bugs/inconsistencies/unknowns is wearing on me. I've been an early adopter before, and the Ryzen release is by far the worst in my memory.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> If it's not showing up and you launch AI Suite, will it then appear in HWiNFO ?


I already had AI suite open at the time. Now i just had a pc reboot from doing something silly and it no longer displays water pump or cpu opt.


----------



## bluej511

So im on 1002, still cannot for the life of me get to 3200 on my corsair lpx ram. 2933 is fine with 1.0soc and 1.36dram/boot. I tried 1.1soc and 1.40dram/boot and nothing.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I already had AI suite open at the time. Now i just had a pc reboot from doing something silly and it no longer displays water pump or cpu opt.


It would be great if you could post a HWiNFO Debug File when it's not showing up. Then close HWiNFO, do sleep/wake up, launch HWiNFO again and if it shows up, post a new Debug File.
Make sure in both cases you open the sensors window of HWiNFO too before closing it.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Hmm, I had just ordered "G.SKILL TridentZ RGB 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 Model F4-3600C16D-16GTZR" tonight! Which happily (I Hope) from your information means it should be Samsung B. I actually picked the 3600 over the 3200 sticks as at that moment the price difference was just a couple bucks, which seemed odd. Now just a couple of hours later, the sticks I ordered have jumped up $22.00... yikes, guess I ordered at the right moment, too.


I'm not sure since you grabbed the C16 vice C14 modules; hopefully it works out for you.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> It would be great if you could post a HWiNFO Debug File when it's not showing up. Then close HWiNFO, do sleep/wake up, launch HWiNFO again and if it shows up, post a new Debug File.


actually just now i changed cpu multiplier and voltage settings via DIP5 and water flow popped back up in HWinfo. How do i access the debuf file?


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So im on 1002, still cannot for the life of me get to 3200 on my corsair lpx ram. 2933 is fine with 1.0soc and 1.36dram/boot. I tried 1.1soc and 1.40dram/boot and nothing.


So it boot ONCE on 3200 and that was it....

I feel because you got it once you CAN do it again. You must be over looking something,

Clear Cmos and head.

Set docp standard and nothing else . then see if you can boot

We have the same ram. and i have got mine 3200 16 16 16 36 now prev. 16 18 18 36

I want them to work for ya


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> actually just now i changed cpu multiplier and voltage settings via DIP5 and water flow popped back up in HWinfo. How do i access the debuf file?


You need to enable the Debug Mode option in main settings of HWiNFO/safety. Then run it, make sure the sensors window is open, close HWiNFO and grab the HWiNFO64.DBG file it produced.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> So it boot ONCE on 3200 and that was it....
> 
> I feel because you got it once you CAN do it again. You must be over looking something,
> 
> Clear Cmos and head.
> 
> Set docp standard and nothing else . then see if you can boot
> 
> We have the same ram. and i have got mine 3200 16 16 16 36 now prev. 16 18 18 36
> 
> I want them to work for ya


I cleared and tried docp standard and got nothing but code 15 again, even set manually same thing. Ill try again later on with this new bios as i havent tried docp standard yet just manual to save my profile.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> How are you measuring?


Latencymon


----------



## Reikoji

HWiNFO64DBG.zip 278k .zip file


Right after CPU opt randmly popped up in ASUS EC, water flow didnt this time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> You need to enable the Debug Mode option in main settings of HWiNFO/safety. Then run it, make sure the sensors window is open, close HWiNFO and grab the HWiNFO64.DBG file it produced.


----------



## Wally West

Any idea why my idle temps is at 19C? Something is wrong here, I have the stock cooler. In load with Cinebench the max I saw was 55C.
R7 1700


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> Any idea why my idle temps is a 19C? Something is wrong here, I have the stock cooler.


1700? If so, you may have the 20° offset in BIOS (Sense MI skew to enabled).


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> 1700? If so, you may have the 20° offset in BIOS.


In the BIOS my idle temp is at 29C. So i'm very confuse right now.

ps: it's always been like that. I had 0902, 1001 and now I have 1002


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> HWiNFO64DBG.zip 278k .zip file
> 
> 
> Right after CPU opt randmly popped up in ASUS EC, water flow didnt this time.


That was probably a random erratic readout only.
If you have the WATER_IN or WATER_OUT connected and not providing data in HWiNFO, I'd interested in Debug Files when it's not appearing and starts to show.
Also note, that if the sensor value is grey, it means the last readout was not successful.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> In the BIOS my idle temp is at 29C. So i'm very confuse right now.
> 
> ps: it's always been like that. I had 0902, 1001 and now I have 1002


subtracting 20 from my currently downclocked/down volted 1800x's temp i'd be 28/29c idle as well. (shifted down to 2800mhz, 1.2v)


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> In the BIOS my idle temp is at 29C. So i'm very confuse right now.
> 
> ps: it's always been like that. I had 0902, 1001 and now I have 1002


You caught my post prior to the edit; check SenseMI if you havent already.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> That was probably a random erratic readout only.
> If you have the WATER_IN or WATER_OUT connected and not providing data in HWiNFO, I'd interested in Debug Files when it's not appearing and starts to show.
> Also note, that if the sensor value is grey, it means the last readout was not successful.


i actually dont have them connected, but water pump shows up from time to time regardless, showing rpms.


----------



## jimmy235

Which value is the most accurate VCore in HWinfo now?
VDDCR-CPU at CPU[#0]
or
Vcore at Asus CH6 (ITE xxxx)
????


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnSync*
> 
> So these are also Hynix - *F4-3600C16D-16GVK*?
> Because there was some list that showed them as Samsung B.


B-die.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfpack122*
> 
> Woomack's memory test list: http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/732290-Woomack-s-memory-test-list
> Scroll down to the DDR4 section. He usually lists the ICs used in the kits.


Do not rely on reviews to get your IC information. Manufacturers have a tendency to switch ICs, *if* they can.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I'm not sure since you grabbed the C16 vice C14 modules; hopefully it works out for you.


It isn't possible for it to be anything other than B-die at those speeds.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> i actually dont have them connected, but water pump shows up from time to time regardless, showing rpms.


If it shows only occasionally and goes gray, then it's most probably an erratic readout.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmy235*
> 
> Which value is the most accurate VCore in HWinfo now?
> VDDCR-CPU at CPU[#0]
> or
> Vcore at Asus CH6 (ITE xxxx)
> ????


Both should be providing measurement of the same Vcore rail, difference might only be in the monitoring accuracy.
VDDCR_CPU (or the new SVI2 TFN) is the straight readout from the Voltage Regulator (VRM), while Vcore is monitored using the on-board monitoring chip (ITE).
I'd probably trust the VRM reading more.


----------



## jimmy235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Both should be providing measurement of the same Vcore rail, difference might only be in the monitoring accuracy.
> VDDCR_CPU (or the new SVI2 TFN) is the straight readout from the Voltage Regulator (VRM), while Vcore is monitored using the on-board monitoring chip (ITE).
> I'd probably trust the VRM reading more.


Hmmm.
VDDCR_CPU is in my case 0,06V higher then the Vcore from ITE ???
DMM is 0,1V higher than CPU Z....
*confused*


----------



## drzoidberg33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> In the BIOS my idle temp is at 29C. So i'm very confuse right now.
> 
> ps: it's always been like that. I had 0902, 1001 and now I have 1002


For the 1700 you must set Sense MI Skew to disabled (in Tweaker's Paradise) to get accurate temps.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmy235*
> 
> Hmmm.
> VDDCR_CPU is in my case 0,06V higher then the Vcore from ITE ???
> DMM is 0,1V higher than CPU Z....
> *confused*


Can you post the exact numbers for comparison?


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> wow
> 
> 180w during windows shut down. That like running prime @@
> 
> Only shut down to dble check results
> 
> BTW Fill if u got a modular psu u could unplug from psu side then see off state then . coz that would eliminate all other variables with least hassle


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , my figure is inc screen with normal power off. I even thought 4W was high compared to 2.5W of i5/M7R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Seems I got off lightly compared to your 30W figure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ok, It turns out my not even 1 year old Corsair RM850i is "broken" and the reason for the high off-power consumption. I ran the PSU completely alone (shorted) and it still used 30W.
I'm glad it's not another bug in the board, even though I have to RMA the PSU now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Advanced -> APM -> ERP


Ah thanks! ErP was disabled. Tried turning it on, but then found out that the PSU itself was the cause.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> Something's off with your rig, brother. 30 watts of vampire draw is way, way too high. I'm getting 1/10 of that powered off. As for P-state vs. Multiplier OC, I'm definitely drawing more juice using the latter. I ran a couple tests for ya: all are on my rig clocked at 3950 with DDR3200 (CAS16) and v-core ~1.37 (+.037, LLC-3). Idle test 5 mins after Win10 loads with nothing running. Load test with IBT at Max settings. Power measured at the wall via Kill-a-watt P3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1) P-state OC at idle (v-core ~.43, tctl *42C*, CPU downclocks to ~2150)
> 
> 
> 2) Multiplier OC at idle (v-core ~.43, tctl *51C*, CPU stationary at 3950)
> 
> 
> 3) P-state OC under Load (v-core 1.37, tctl *66C*)
> 
> 
> 4) Multi OC under Load (v-core 1.37, tctl *76C*)
> 
> 
> So as you can see, the CPU downclock under pstate saves about 10 watts. What's supremely effing weird though is that it does so under LOAD as well as at idle. I've asked two or three times if anyone could confirm the weird load temp readings I get comparing p-state to multi OC--tctl is ALWAYS ~10C lower using pstates. Now I'm seeing that power draw under load is *also* lower under p-states.
> 
> *Can anyone confirm and/or explain this???* An OC is an OC, right? Why does p-state consistently run cooler and less power hungry than the same clock/settings using the multiplier?
> I never compared the two stock, but I've consistently found that tctlAsus using multiplier. Power draw is lower using pstate as well (see above)
> It'll take you to serious vboost, mate. I'm a huge fan of LLC (been running my Sandy Bridge 3930K @4.6 for five years using 50% LLC), but running 100% Load Line is just bonkers. Read Stilt's and Elmor's posts on this. And I wouldn't trust that BIOS voltage any further than you can throw it. Wanna see for yourself? Run IBT or IBT-AVX at Max while measuring vcore at Probe-IT and then compare your voltages to those reported in monitoring software. Just be prepared to not like what you find.
> 
> There is no consensus. There are smart folks who say LLC is unnecessary with these chips, and that you should just bump v-core to stable levels. The upside to this approach is that you have ZERO risk of overshoot/vboost. Others (myself included) are perfectly comfortable running a modest load line (1 or 2, 3 tops). I've found it much easier to "dial in" (stabilize) my system using a little LLC, although I do get rebound voltages and underreporting of vcore in software.
> Have you always had this problem or did it start recently? Did you dblcheck front panel connectors on MoBo?
> lol VID yeah? Vcore never exceeds ~1.45 during transitions and tops out at ~1.37 under load


Thanks man! Exactly the info I was looking for. +rep

Maybe my faulty PSU is also the reason why I don't see lower power consumption when using Pstate OC. Good to know Pstate is worth using though.
I assume you only modified Pstate0 and not not Pstate2 (or 1?)?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Whether you get zapped by 80 A or 100 A likely doesn't matter where lethality is concerned. That DMM probes are usually rated at 10 A max gives us some hints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 1.4 V your body's electrical resistance won't allow any of these currents to flow anyway, it will find another less resistant path.


Something went wrong with your quoting. I never said that


----------



## jimmy235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Can you post the exact numbers for comparison?



DMM after work...


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> ...
> 
> It isn't possible for it to be anything other than B-die at those speeds.


My E-die Samsung (Vengeance LPX) matches those speeds and timings and Hynix is also used in the exact same lineup that also matches those speeds and timings.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> My E-die Samsung (Vengeance LPX) matches those speeds and timings and Hynix is also used in the exact same lineup that also matches those speeds and timings.


Dual Rank E-die @ 2x8GB 3600Mhz is doable sure, but not preferable & a thing of the past as far as Gskill's lineup goes. Hynix is not possible. Unless you have evidence of otherwise. Because I have seen NONE. Hynix tops out at 3400Mhz ishhh.


----------



## SwiperNoSwiping

Oh wow. Finally got my rig yesterday, jumped straight into building it. Used Bios FlashBack to update straight to 1002, booted without any issues, installed most software and win, had to go to sleep because it was 2AM. Gonna get to OCing today, but this thread has gotten so huge that now I'm just lost.
Weird things so far
1) Right after I turned the rig on after flashback - discovered that my C6H had vcore on auto sitting at 1.5v. Nearly **** my pants, quickly toned it down to 1.3 and rebooted.
2) I'm using NVME OCZ RD400. Sometimes after restart mobo stops detecting it and directs me straight to bios to select my boot drive. Turning off/on fixes it. But installing all the drivers unable to use "soft" restart was "fun"








3) Temps are really weird. I have 1700x. Should I have sense MI skew on or off? I've gotten confused on this one. is "tdie" in hwinfo the real temp? or the CPU sensor from asus? they differ by about 10 degrees.
4) Most of my overclocking experience was coming from intel platform, and my 6700k was in adaptive voltage at 1.325 at 4.7. However I see that a lot of people are saying that Pstates OC is really good with ryzen, yet I have no experience in that. Could use some help/guidelines.

Cheers!


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Dual Rank E-die @ 2x8GB 3600Mhz is doable sure, but not preferable & a thing of the past as far as Gskill's lineup goes. Hynix is not possible. Unless you have evidence of otherwise. Because I have seen NONE. Hynix tops out at 3400Mhz ishhh.


There is a member in the Ryzen specific thread with LPX v5.xx (I have 4.24) that has Hynix (not sure how he deteremined it but I used Thaiphoon for the data). He managed 3200 with his Ryzen at rated timings I believe but I could certainly be mistaken. I'll try to find the post and link it here.


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> You caught my post prior to the edit; check SenseMI if you havent already.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drzoidberg33*
> 
> For the 1700 you must set Sense MI Skew to disabled (in Tweaker's Paradise) to get accurate temps.


Thanks a lot, I'll try that in a hour. Do I need to enable or disable HEPT? ( I have it enable right now)


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> There is a member in the Ryzen specific thread with LPX v5.xx (I have 4.24) that has Hynix (not sure how he deteremined it but I used Thaiphoon for the data). He managed 3200 with his Ryzen at rated timings I believe but I could certainly be mistaken. I'll try to find the post and link it here.


Thats 5.39 i have the same version, for me 3200 is a no go still, just tried on docp standard and 1.45v/1.45v and soc at 1.1v and just no good.

My guess is the lpx with 4.39 is whats passing. Educated guess would be those are single sided and samsung.


----------



## Ubardog

Been Searching for 15ms now .

Have AMD release actual spec's for the chip yet .. Max temps max volts ect. All i can find is people referring to other people and those people are referring to an AMD source. NOTHING from a AMD source thou only Quotes from said source. I find it odd they have not produced anything in writing stating Range's. Its all hearsay and basing Voltages on X setting but that's single core

Closest i can find is the Ryzen master PDF..... they state no max . But they openly put 1.4 on Vcore and 1.2v on SOC to OC ram

anyone found anything official from AMD ... I hope im just searching with eyes shut

@elmor (not an official @ )









Where did you get Your list of max volts from a source or a written and published document ?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Been Searching for 15ms now .
> 
> Have AMD release actual spec's for the chip yet .. Max temps max volts ect. All i can find is people referring to other people and those people are referring to an AMD source. NOTHING from a AMD source thou only Quotes from said source. I find it odd they have not produced anything in writing stating Range's. Its all hearsay and basing Voltages on X setting but that's single core
> 
> Closest i can find is the Ryzen master PDF..... they state no max . But they openly put 1.4 on Vcore and 1.2v on SOC to OC ram
> 
> anyone found anything official from AMD ... I hope im just searching with eyes shut
> 
> @elmor (not an official @ )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get Your list for temps from a source or a written and published document ?


AMD has stated 1.45v for extended use is not good, they said safe 24/7 is 1.35. Elmor and raja have stated that soc should be below 1.2v at all times. Not sure if thats from the Asus side or the AMD side but those are the official voltages.

Sure people will say oh they said 1.45v is safe, yea well so is driving 200mph but you're not going to do that all day everyday everywhere you go lol.


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> AMD has stated 1.45v for extended use is not good, they said safe 24/7 is 1.35. Elmor and raja have stated that soc should be below 1.2v at all times. Not sure if thats from the Asus side or the AMD side but those are the official voltages.
> 
> Sure people will say oh they said 1.45v is safe, yea well so is driving 200mph but you're not going to do that all day everyday everywhere you go lol.


Have they where
Show me

Coz all i see is people repeating EXCCALY that


----------



## NemChem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Anyone running sli in this board. Which one is 1 and which one is 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the top slot gpu 1?
> 
> One card is running hotter in my loop so I might need to check the block. However, the monitor programs aren't reporting the same assignment number.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 24 ambient. One card is runing a bit hotter than it should under load and one is defying science with a 25c idle and 35c underload.


Luckily I have one ASUS card and one NVIDIA card, so they show as different names, thus I can help! In HWiNFO for me, the card in slot 1, closest to the CPU, is GPU [#1] and the card in the second slot, furthest from the CPU is GPU [#0].


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Have they where
> Show me
> 
> Coz all i see is people repeating EXCCALY that


Was either on the reddit AMD ama or on their twitter account i dont remember which, but that was STRAIGHT from AMD to reviewers who got the press kit.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> There is a member in the Ryzen specific thread with LPX v5.xx (I have 4.24) that has Hynix (not sure how he deteremined it but I used Thaiphoon for the data). He managed 3200 with his Ryzen at rated timings I believe but I could certainly be mistaken. I'll try to find the post and link it here.


3200Mhz is certainly doable with Hynix, 3600 XMP out of the factory is close to impossible. Best I've seen for 8GB Hynix M-die sticks was 3466 & those were ES, not retail.

My point being, if you buy a 2x8GB 3600Mhz XMP rated kit, then your chances of finding Hynix on that kit are close to nil.
Lower speeds (3400Mhz & below) you will find Hynix. So there its best to stick to known B-die kits (3000C14 & 3200C14).


----------



## AndehX

using 1002 bios, still get stuck on q-code 56 on cold boot when overclocking.


----------



## Ubardog

Yea oki they "tweeted" or what ever. Im talking about an official documents. An open Disclosure ... Happen with EVERY product.... So why is there nothing Offical all just though the grape vine.

My old Chip's If i googled MAX tep or Voltage (i have always been AMD) I could find a lovely official spread sheet stating it all ....

Ram the same ect

But these chips nothing official

Sure people will say oh they said 1.45v is safe, yea well so is driving 200mph but you're not going to do that all day everyday everywhere you go lol.

Fine till they Tweet you that ur brakes only work at 60


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> 3200Mhz is certainly doable with Hynix, 3600 XMP out of the factory is close to impossible. Best I've seen for 8GB Hynix M-die sticks was 3466 & those were ES, not retail.
> 
> *My point being, if you buy a 2x8GB 3600Mhz XMP rated kit, then your chances of finding Hynix on that kit are close to nil.
> Lower speeds (3400Mhz & below) you will find Hynix. So there its best to stick to known B-die kits (3000C14 & 3200C14).*


Good to know!


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Yea oki they "tweeted" or what ever. Im talking about an official documents. An open Disclosure ... Happen with EVERY product.... So why is there nothing Offical all just though the grape vine.


The only info I have is also unofficial, but from TheStilt:
Quote:


> While AMD has not revealed the highest safe (sustainable) VDDCR_CPU (CCX) or VDDCR_SOC (data fabric & peripheral) voltage levels, it can be speculated that voltages higher than 1.4500V are generally not advisable for sustained use, at least in conditions / workloads which result in high power consumption (i.e. all cores fully stressed).


https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/

And I think that's the source of these "not more than 1.45V" statements.

Right now, I'd follow that.


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> Ok, It turns out my not even 1 year old Corsair RM850i is "broken" and the reason for the high off-power consumption. I ran the PSU completely alone (shorted) and it still used 30W.
> 
> Maybe my faulty PSU is also the reason why I don't see lower power consumption when using Pstate OC. Good to know Pstate is worth using though.
> 
> I assume you only modified Pstate0 and not not Pstate2 (or 1?)?


Glad you tracked the problem down. Slap a new PSU in there and you'll be good to go.

Yes, I only modified p-state 0


----------



## Ubardog

Sorry Blue







I was not having a pop. Just sick of rumor upon rumors ,N ty Blue and 2beers BUT OFFCIAL

Just Seems Very odd

Even stilt has nothing official

""" While AMD has not revealed the highest safe (sustainable) VDDCR_CPU (CCX) or VDDCR_SOC (data fabric & peripheral) voltage levels, it can be speculated that voltages higher than 1.4500V are generally not advisable for sustained use, at least in conditions / workloads which result in high power consumption (i.e. all cores fully stressed)."""

Lol just realized im repeating you

Me personal I got 1700 and I set my OC goal for this set up as a 1.375 Vcore rather than a "X"ghz Playing it safe till the IS an official post.... Just saying that its VERY weird considering


----------



## Decoman

Q: It has been some time since I last fiddled with overclocking the cpu and all, and that was on an board for the Intel cpus (P67), how easy is it to do overclocking of a Ryzen 1800x cpu, with some settings on auto? (Assuming one does the overclocking of the cpu, separately from overclocking the memory.)

With the goal of things simply running, and with acceptable temps, and with stability..
Presumably one crucial element is setting the voltage for the cpu core..
Then setting the multiplier for the cpu..
Then maybe upping the soc voltage?
Anything else?

Hm, I guess, although I am not really interested in doing much of overclocking, because of wanting a mostly passive cooling for my computer setup, I would probably want to use offset values for the core voltage, to get to use power saving features (as I understand it).


----------



## Ubardog

@Purple Hayz

https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/download/details.aspx?id=30135

Try this It fixed most of my warnings and errors and stopped nzxt CAM from crashing (Touch wood) which is a fooooking miracle in my eyes

I know its for .NET Framework but that effects other things in turn


----------



## BlazingNanites

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwiperNoSwiping*
> 
> Oh wow. Finally got my rig yesterday, jumped straight into building it. Used Bios FlashBack to update straight to 1002, booted without any issues, installed most software and win, had to go to sleep because it was 2AM. Gonna get to OCing today, but this thread has gotten so huge that now I'm just lost.
> Weird things so far
> 1) Right after I turned the rig on after flashback - discovered that my C6H had vcore on auto sitting at 1.5v. Nearly **** my pants, quickly toned it down to 1.3 and rebooted.
> 2) I'm using NVME OCZ RD400. Sometimes after restart mobo stops detecting it and directs me straight to bios to select my boot drive. Turning off/on fixes it. But installing all the drivers unable to use "soft" restart was "fun"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Temps are really weird. I have 1700x. Should I have sense MI skew on or off? I've gotten confused on this one. is "tdie" in hwinfo the real temp? or the CPU sensor from asus? they differ by about 10 degrees.
> 4) Most of my overclocking experience was coming from intel platform, and my 6700k was in adaptive voltage at 1.325 at 4.7. However I see that a lot of people are saying that Pstates OC is really good with ryzen, yet I have no experience in that. Could use some help/guidelines.
> 
> Cheers!


I had a similar issue with my Samsung 960 EVO M2 drive. Windows installed and activated with Microsoft's help. But, when I went to reboot it went directly to Bios. It appears that the delivered partition on the M2 drive is incompatible with the
"System disk" used by Windows 10.
Reinstalled after deleting the existing partition. Drive is not booting correctly


----------



## drzoidberg33

Okay so according to AMDs own press release it would appear we're not getting any memory compatibility improvements in the new AGESA update, this looks like it's only slated for a May release: https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/03/30/amd-ryzen-community-update-2
Quote:


> We will continue to update you on future AGESA releases when they're complete, and we're already working hard to bring you a May release that focuses on overclocked DDR4 memory.


A bit of a let down but at least they say we're getting memory latency improvements with the upcoming one:
Quote:


> BIOSes based on this new code will have four important improvements for you
> We have reduced DRAM latency by approximately 6ns. This can result in higher performance for latency-sensitive applications.
> We resolved a condition where an unusual FMA3 code sequence could cause a system hang.
> We resolved the "overclock sleep bug" where an incorrect CPU frequency could be reported after resuming from S3 sleep.
> AMD Ryzen™ Master no longer requires the High-Precision Event Timer (HPET).


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drzoidberg33*
> 
> Okay so according to AMDs own press release it would appear we're not getting any memory compatibility improvements in the new AGESA update, this looks like it's only slated for a May release: https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/03/30/amd-ryzen-community-update-2
> A bit of a let down but at least they say we're getting memory latency improvements with the upcoming one:


Honestly, that's some pretty impressive transparency and improvements for two weeks in (am I the only one that feels like it's been two months?). Their work on game optimizing (even if it's just DOTA and AOTS) is pretty awesome. That DOTA improvement is quite impressive.

Makes me want to go buy DOOM, so I can actually push my hardware. League and Overwatch ran like champs on my 8350.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Honestly, that's some pretty impressive transparency and improvements for two weeks in (am I the only one that feels like it's been two months?). Their work on game optimizing (even if it's just DOTA and AOTS) is pretty awesome. That DOTA improvement is quite impressive.
> 
> Makes me want to go buy DOOM, so I can actually push my hardware. League and Overwatch ran like champs on my 8350.


Definitely feels like its been two months. Remember when we couldn't find boards anywhere in the Bay Area?


----------



## BlazingNanites

Sorry M2 Drive is booting correctly. "not" was a typo

Also, am at 3200Mhz 14 14 14 34 69 1T on my memory after changing Bios to 1002


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Definitely feels like its been two months. Remember when we couldn't find boards anywhere in the Bay Area?


Haha right? I haven't forgotten about the 3D printed swag, but the printer was down since the PC was down. I got my slic3r installed and dialed in again and will be testing out these ROG 3D bits very soon.


----------



## Targonis

I ran into something similar with an Adaptec 8405 RAID controller, where the controller will not show up as a boot device unless I use legacy mode. Is your M.2 drive showing up at all in the list of boot devices in the BIOS?


----------



## Timur Born

Some correction: The buzzing noise during CPU idle times (Vcore lowered) does not originate from my Seasonic PSU, but from the CH6's own VRM section. And frankly it's among the loudest I have heard in quite some time, easily competing with VRM sections of some high performance graphic-cards.

I did not do ground line tests for noise yet, but from experience I can tell already predict that this noise is going to travel to all ground lines. Users of 3-prong (2 + earth line) powered speaker systems beware.


----------



## finalheaven

Is everyone getting the incredibly fast/quick changing temps depending on load? jumps +/- 5-10 degrees C very quickly from opening apps to closing. Stable during load/stress testing though.


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Haha right? I haven't forgotten about the 3D printed swag, but the printer was down since the PC was down. I got my slic3r installed and dialed in again and will be testing out these ROG 3D bits very soon.


Arggghhh i want to swear at you. out of pure green eye'd jelly

I been trying find a place near me to print but the cost they wanna charge for the set .... I might as well buy me own printer

Edit hurry up print and pic's


----------



## WR-HW95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> With my 2x16GB kit I am able to run at 2933: https://cl.ly/0p0l0L182o3y/Image%202017-03-30%20at%201.20.49%20AM.png
> 
> SOC on Auto, RAM at 1.35 (Auto on boot). I can't post at 3200 either, though I haven't tried CAS higher than 22. To run at 2933 CAS can't be lower than 18 either, but the others can.
> My kit is supposed to be a Samsung IC as mentioned here and by it's serial number. I suspect it's an E die though. Still, not only 3200 @ CL14 is Samsung.


Thanks for hint.
I think I got this working.
Mem is TridentZ F4-3200C14Q-64GTZ.


@NemChem
Your hdd is probably dying... it will work untill it starts spin-up´s, then it starts to be too late to make backup up.
At least thats whats happend to my hdd´s in past.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Arggghhh i want to swear at you. out of pure green eye'd jelly
> 
> I been trying find a place near me to print but the cost they wanna charge for the set .... I might as well buy me own printer
> 
> Edit hurry up print and pic's


I can get something out tonight.

Not to derail this thread, but Wanhao makes an incredibly well built printer for sub $400, the Duplicator I3 V2.1. Grab yourself a GekoTek build plate and stick to quality PLA (I recommend Push Plastic) and you'll be 75% ahead of every 3D printer out there.

Personally, I use a Kossel for the speeeeeeeed. Blue Eagle Labs Metal Delta proto.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

So, my G.Skill 3000MHz kit just will not run at 3000MHz...but 3466MHz works? Wat.


----------



## rt123

Memory holes or broken mem dividers. They are a thing.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Memory holes or broken mem dividers. They are a thing.


Yeah, it's interesting. No divider or bclk would get 3000 running but 130 blck works fine to get to 3466 xD


----------



## rt123

Yeah, makes Overclocking a bit more complicated & challenging.


----------



## pig666eon

hey is there any material out there that is more in depth with bios settings? the manual is very barren and its hard to get a proper grasp of what all the settings are for


----------



## jimmyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pig666eon*
> 
> hey is there any material out there that is more in depth with bios settings? the manual is very barren and its hard to get a proper grasp of what all the settings are for


This forum is likely your best source, and it's got people who can help with specifics. The more obscure settings generally don't need changed Asus just gives us as many options as they can.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> It'll take you to serious vboost, mate. I'm a huge fan of LLC (been running my Sandy Bridge 3930K @4.6 for five years using 50% LLC), but running 100% Load Line is just bonkers. Read Stilt's and Elmor's posts on this. And I wouldn't trust that BIOS voltage any further than you can throw it. Wanna see for yourself? Run IBT or IBT-AVX at Max while measuring vcore at Probe-IT and then compare your voltages to those reported in monitoring software. Just be prepared to not like what you find.


I'm using the new direct-from-VRM telemetry readings in HWinfo64 version 3126. The Auto and level 1 LLC setting gives serious vdroop (1.375 down to 1.294) on my board while running IBT AVX at Maximum. Level 5 LLC gives no vdroop at all -- it holds rock steady at the exact value no matter the load.

I may have to invest in a digital multimeter eventually.


----------



## Ubardog

http://www.masterslair.com/vdroop-and-load-line-calibration-is-vdroop-really-bad

Some nice Info put simply

Vdroop and LLC ect.


----------



## gupsterg

@Ubardog

What you see in the OP of my thread section *VID/VCORE Info* is straight from AMD, given to peeps in "press kit".


----------



## Ubardog

Please link the official AMD source I would like to read all of it

""given to peeps in "press kit".""

So it is not a published peace ?

Quote:
AMD Ryzen processors do not use pre-programmed VID tables.
1. Therefore, there is no fixed Vcore when the CPU runs in its out-of-box condition.
2. Default Vcore will vary depending on workload and will range from 1.2-1.3625V.
3. Overclocking an AMD Ryzen processor will snap the voltage to 1.3625V, but this value can be changed.

Quote:
As a general guideline: a CPU voltage of 1.35V is acceptable for driving everyday overclocks of the AMD Ryzen processor. Core voltages up to 1.45V are also sustainable, but our models suggest that processor longevity may be affected. Regardless of your voltage, make sure you're using capable cooling to keep temperatures as low as possible.

While there are never guarantees with overclocking, the majority of users should find that an 8C16T AMD Ryzen processor will achieve 4.2 GHz @ 1.45V of CPU voltage. Advanced and accomplished overclockers trying to push record frequencies may find more headroom by disabling cores and disabling SMT on motherboards that offer the option in the BIOS.

Is just Quoting a Quote


----------



## newguyagain

I think I have found my sweet spot for OC - at least until something major changes with BIOS dependency here.

Would someone be so kind and explain to me what I have to set to get this pstate OC working?

My settings are
vcore offset +0,08
LLC3
3925mhz set by multiplier only (39,25)

thx


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Please link the official AMD source I would like to read all of it
> 
> ""given to peeps in "press kit".""
> 
> So it is not a published peace ?
> 
> Quote:
> AMD Ryzen processors do not use pre-programmed VID tables.
> 1. Therefore, there is no fixed Vcore when the CPU runs in its out-of-box condition.
> 2. Default Vcore will vary depending on workload and will range from 1.2-1.3625V.
> 3. Overclocking an AMD Ryzen processor will snap the voltage to 1.3625V, but this value can be changed.
> 
> Quote:
> As a general guideline: a CPU voltage of 1.35V is acceptable for driving everyday overclocks of the AMD Ryzen processor. Core voltages up to 1.45V are also sustainable, but our models suggest that processor longevity may be affected. Regardless of your voltage, make sure you're using capable cooling to keep temperatures as low as possible.
> 
> While there are never guarantees with overclocking, the majority of users should find that an 8C16T AMD Ryzen processor will achieve 4.2 GHz @ 1.45V of CPU voltage. Advanced and accomplished overclockers trying to push record frequencies may find more headroom by disabling cores and disabling SMT on motherboards that offer the option in the BIOS.
> *4.2 GHz @ 1.45V of CPU voltage*
> 
> Is just Quoting a Quote


Must be for single cores


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Is everyone getting the incredibly fast/quick changing temps depending on load? jumps +/- 5-10 degrees C very quickly from opening apps to closing. Stable during load/stress testing though.


For sure. Didn't they say the temps are keyed to multiple sensors, and only reports the highest one (of a dozen or so) at any given moment? If so than it makes sense that temps would bounce all over the place. It's too bad they can't program some time of weighted average or something to smooth things out. Took me forever to get fans to settle down.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> I'm using the new direct-from-VRM telemetry readings in HWinfo64 version 3126. The Auto and level 1 LLC setting gives serious vdroop (1.375 down to 1.294) on my board while running IBT AVX at Maximum. Level 5 LLC gives no vdroop at all -- it holds rock steady at the exact value no matter the load.
> 
> I may have to invest in a digital multimeter eventually.


LLC 5 is 100% load line on these boards, so indeed you _shouldn't_ have vdroop at all. The settings roughly correspond the amount of vdroop the voltage regulators are trying to correct. So LLC5 (100% compensation) should eliminate vdroop altogether, while LLC 0 (i.e. auto) should leave vdroop untouched. Someone posted a lookup table with the corresponding LLC percentages a while back. I think LLC3 is 50% or so...

The problem with LLC5 is that it's throwing a ton of voltage at your CPU to keep it from dropping off under load, which can not only cause serious overvoltage issues (vboost), but can even affect long term stability of your OC. You can get a multimeter pretty cheap these days...far cheaper than the cost of a replacement CPU.. Not saying your voltages are necessarily dangerous (or even "bad"), but until you know what kind of overshoot you're getting with LLC turned up to Warp 9, it wold be far less risky (and just as , if not more, stable) to feed your proc a little more offset voltage with less load line correction.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> @Purple Hayz
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/download/details.aspx?id=30135
> 
> Try this It fixed most of my warnings and errors and stopped nzxt CAM from crashing (Touch wood) which is a fooooking miracle in my eyes
> 
> I know its for .NET Framework but that effects other things in turn


Thx will look into it. I'm not optimistic, but will try anything at this point.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Please link the official AMD source I would like to read all of it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ""given to peeps in "press kit".""
> 
> So it is not a published peace ?
> 
> Quote:
> AMD Ryzen processors do not use pre-programmed VID tables.
> 1. Therefore, there is no fixed Vcore when the CPU runs in its out-of-box condition.
> 2. Default Vcore will vary depending on workload and will range from 1.2-1.3625V.
> 3. Overclocking an AMD Ryzen processor will snap the voltage to 1.3625V, but this value can be changed.
> 
> Quote:
> As a general guideline: a CPU voltage of 1.35V is acceptable for driving everyday overclocks of the AMD Ryzen processor. Core voltages up to 1.45V are also sustainable, but our models suggest that processor longevity may be affected. Regardless of your voltage, make sure you're using capable cooling to keep temperatures as low as possible.
> 
> While there are never guarantees with overclocking, the majority of users should find that an 8C16T AMD Ryzen processor will achieve 4.2 GHz @ 1.45V of CPU voltage. Advanced and accomplished overclockers trying to push record frequencies may find more headroom by disabling cores and disabling SMT on motherboards that offer the option in the BIOS.
> 
> Is just Quoting a Quote


Just to prove it is not BS, please use the link in this post, see page 34







.

I have all the "press kit" PDFs, but as PDF's are watermarked I will not share them








, what you believe and do not believe is no consequence to me







.


----------



## Targonis

Or, we are seeing issues with BIOS code that is limiting us. Remember, AMD does not want people to RMA a processor because it was overclocked too far. AMD must feel that 1.45V is safe, but as they said, they won't be replacing your processor if you run it at 1.45V and your processor dies after only two years.


----------



## Mercurious

I have been lurking since day 1 on this thread waiting for all my parts to arrive. thanks to this thread I RMA'd my 16CL RAM in favor of some 14CL and after all the delays I am just getting my rig up and running. I really appreciate all the great information on this thread. Hats off to all of you.

First thing I see in BIOS is volts on auto and holding steady around 1.38 - 1.41v with spikes up to 1.54v.







So I flashed to the 1002 BIOS linked in post 1 of this thread. No change. Volts still seems to be at 1.3 - 1.41 when active and when at idle I can see random spikes to 1.54 but only while idle. My fans also are running high with high reported temps and will spike in velocity when the volts spike for 2-8 seconds at a time. I shut it off unplugged it from the wall and went to bed. I'll manually set volts tonight and continue.

I just noticed that the 1002 BIOS is officially posted on the Asus site. https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/

Does anyone know if this is the same 1002 BIOS that Elmor has the link to in the first post of this thread? Wondering if I should download the one from the Asus site if there has been subtle changes and flash it.


----------



## Ubardog

please don't get me wrong .. You legitimacy is not in question what im simple saying is AMD have released very little specs about the chip.

I want to read it on a AMD page not 2nd or 3rd hand .

I want to go check other AMD or Intel chips out I can google em.

Same as the fuel/mile of a car. The sugar content of sweets. The lack off Beef in Beefburgers. Just not Ryzen , I know its new and all that but still

Any ways i drop this now,

Sorry and thank you to all

@Mercurious

They are the same Just 1002 is officially launched now


----------



## gupsterg

Mate did you use link in linked post and down PDF and see page 34?

I will place link here:-

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0lIvJSGdgIfb1pTSjNFRGtfekk/view

PDF is from HardOCP, as stated by Sgt Bilko, in the linked post in my post, post 5731 of this thread.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercurious*
> 
> I have been lurking since day 1 on this thread waiting for all my parts to arrive. thanks to this thread I RMA'd my 16CL RAM in favor of some 14CL and after all the delays I am just getting my rig up and running. I really appreciate all the great information on this thread. Hats off to all of you.
> 
> First thing I see in BIOS is volts on auto and holding steady around 1.38 - 1.41v with spikes up to 1.54v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I flashed to the 1002 BIOS linked in post 1 of this thread. No change. Volts still seems to be at 1.3 - 1.41 when active and when at idle I can see random spikes to 1.54 but only while idle. My fans also are running high with high reported temps and will spike in velocity when the volts spike for 2-8 seconds at a time. I shut it off unplugged it from the wall and went to bed. I'll manually set volts tonight and continue.
> 
> I just noticed that the 1002 BIOS is officially posted on the Asus site. https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> Does anyone know if this is the same 1002 BIOS that Elmor has the link to in the first post of this thread? Wondering if I should download the one from the Asus site if there has been subtle changes and flash it.


It's exactly the same BIOS.

As far as voltages, those are normal and safe voltages for Ryzen's XFR. If you have the cooling, XFR will boost voltages up to 1.5v+ to achieve higher clocks. You should also be seeing the clocks increase beyond the "boost" clock advertised. Note that this is only occurring on one core at a time.


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> @Purple Hayz
> 
> You use a DMM right ?
> 
> I see your Vcore peaks at 1.461V Are you able to measure peaks on you DMM
> 
> I know you have put some results some where ;p
> I think i remember them being higher on the DMM than on Hw64 0.6 or something. i will go back and read,,,,, but would that not make your peaks 1.52 ish ??
> 
> is this you 24/7 oc ?


Yes have a Fluke 73-III. On rare occasion HWINFO will register a reading as high as 1.46, though most of the time it never exceeds 1.41, and even then never for more than a split second. If I were getting those numbers under load (when current is also high), I would much more worried given the potential under-reporting I found earlier (though Elmor tells us Probe-IT may over-report CPU voltage slightly.) But short term blips during idle or low load transitions are just par for the course, especially if we're running any load line other than zero (I'm at 3).

My worst high current voltage reading with my current OC (had to back down to 3950 to eliminate WHEA errors) was 1.42 on the DMM when running IBT at max setting. Software reported 1.37 with occasional jumps to 1.39 during the run. Ideally I'd love to be closer to 1.35 but I can live with those numbers for now...


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Mate did you use link in linked post and down PDF and see page 34?
> 
> I will place link here:-
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0lIvJSGdgIfb1pTSjNFRGtfekk/view
> 
> PDF is from HardOCP, as stated by Sgt Bilko, in the linked post in my post, post 5731 of this thread.


Quote:


> Average all-core overclocks of 4.2-4.3GHz


----------



## gupsterg

Yeah







.


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Mate did you use link in linked post and down PDF and see page 34?
> 
> I will place link here:-
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0lIvJSGdgIfb1pTSjNFRGtfekk/view
> 
> PDF is from HardOCP, as stated by Sgt Bilko, in the linked post in my post, post 5731 of this thread.


Ty for the link Mostly marketing but some usefull gems in there. It says refer to Ryzen OC pdf . which tells us even less







... But i will say again Show me when AMD have posted that publicly. I can't find it. Why have the media been given more info at release than the consumer after release ......any way i shut up about this now and back to what this forum is meant to be about...........


----------



## Rainmaker91

Just FIY, the 1002 patch is now up on ASUS's page as an official download. Perhaps it would be prudent to link to that in the first post? Not saying what is there isn't good, just that official pages usually carry a bit more of a "this is safe" feeling for most (it's the reason why I was on 902 until today).

BIOS 1002: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-1002.zip


----------



## gupsterg

@Ubardog

I take no offense from you questioning info I posted. I am just not a liberty to post full press kit pdfs, I promised to source I would not share them so I will keep to that.

The AMD Ryzen Processor and AMD Ryzen Master Overclocking Users Guide which is part of press kit is what is publicly available for download on AMD site.

As to why the other PDFs are not publicly available I have no idea. You will find some reviews highlight the same voltages as on page 34, they may not state word for word but their own words.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Ubardog
> 
> I take no offense from you questioning info I posted. I am just not a liberty to post full press kit pdfs, I promised to source I would not share them so I will keep to that.
> 
> The AMD Ryzen Processor and AMD Ryzen Master Overclocking Users Guide which is part of press kit is what is publicly available for download on AMD site.
> 
> As to why the other PDFs are not publicly available I have no idea. You will find some reviews highlight the same voltages as on page 34, they may not state word for word but their own words.


That's the best practice gupsterg. I get the same info and only share bits and pieces in reviews. If AMD wanted all the info available to the public it would be posted at their site.


----------



## gupsterg

Indeed







.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badeanda*
> 
> Just wanted to say that i've been running this Motherboard and 1800x stable as a ubuntu 16.04 lts (updated kernel) server for a few weeks now, no crashes. CPU load at 40-100% 24/7.
> 
> No OC.
> 
> I'm sure that's useful information to someone


Yes, to me when I finally commit to purchase my remaining parts. I have two questions:
(a) What kernel are you running? When Phoronix did their Ryzen testing 4.10 was the first one that had Ryzen parameters. It is difficult (at least for me) to find out when and to what older series kernels such changes are flowed.
(b) Do you have a temperature measurement capability in the OS (e.g., Psensor) or do we have to wait further for that to develop?

Thanks!


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> The problem with LLC5 is that it's throwing a ton of voltage at your CPU to keep it from dropping off under load, which can not only cause serious overvoltage issues (vboost), but can even affect long term stability of your OC. You can get a multimeter pretty cheap these days...far cheaper than the cost of a replacement CPU.. Not saying your voltages are necessarily dangerous (or even "bad"), but until you know what kind of overshoot you're getting with LLC turned up to Warp 9, it wold be far less risky (and just as , if not more, stable) to feed your proc a little more offset voltage with less load line correction.


I'll give it a shot at LLC 3.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Just FIY, the 1002 patch is now up on ASUS's page as an official download. Perhaps it would be prudent to link to that in the first post? Not saying what is there isn't good, just that official pages usually carry a bit more of a "this is safe" feeling for most (it's the reason why I was on 902 until today).
> 
> BIOS 1002: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-1002.zip


Official is good and all but we prefer being guinea pigs and testing pre-release stuff received from elmor (who is ASUS ROG mainboard R&D). If you don't, just keep checking the official page every week or so.

People shouldn't need a link to the official page -- it should be a favorite on their browser.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Can you post the exact numbers for comparison?


Hi Mumak,

Maybe my numbers can help you:


1800x
HWiNFO64 v5.47-3125
Pstates OC @ 4000mhz / offset +0.0625v
LLC1
1002 Bios
*On Load:*

CPU-Z = 1.439v
VDDCR_CPU = 1.356v
Vcore = 1.417v
DMM = 1.432v
All different, CPU-Z is showing most accurate at this situation!


----------



## DinciVinci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Just FIY, the 1002 patch is now up on ASUS's page as an official download. Perhaps it would be prudent to link to that in the first post? Not saying what is there isn't good, just that official pages usually carry a bit more of a "this is safe" feeling for most (it's the reason why I was on 902 until today).
> 
> BIOS 1002: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-1002.zip


I wish there would be a reason for feeling safe. With my HyperX Fury DDR4-2666 (HX426C15FBK2/16) from the QVL and the official UEFI 1002 my system isn't starting anymore. That's a strange interpretation of "Improve system stability".


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Official is good and all but we prefer being guinea pigs and testing pre-release stuff received from elmor (who is ASUS ROG mainboard R&D). If you don't, just keep checking the official page every week or so.
> 
> People shouldn't need a link to the official page -- it should be a favorite on their browser.


I know, I just figured I would put it out there. Since after all there are new users coming to OCN every now and then to, and you do get hits on OCN if you search on something in a search engine.

So while I don't always mind picking uploads from other sites (especially from people who actually know what they are doing), I know that others may not. So official is never a bad thing, but I guess people can go to the site to find them









As for me waiting until today with 1002 instead of 902 which I was on, I simply didn't want any more instability issues after my experience with the dreadful Prime (which is hopefully better now with the new bios update). At one point you just get tired of a PC crashing, so while it's all good and fun to be "guinea pigs" I wanted to wait a bit longer since 902 was actually stable.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Hi Mumak,
> 
> Maybe my numbers can help you:
> 
> 
> 1800x
> HWiNFO64 v5.47-3125
> Pstates OC @ 4000mhz / offset +0.0625v
> LLC1
> 1002 Bios
> *On Load:*
> 
> CPU-Z = 1.439v
> VDDCR_CPU = 1.356v
> Vcore = 1.417v
> DMM = 1.432v
> All different, CPU-Z is showing most accurate at this situation!


Well, that's odd. What VID does HWiNFO show ?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Well, that's odd. What VID does HWiNFO show ?


Help me find VID







.. im blind or it isn't there...


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Help me find VID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. im blind or it isn't there...


Should be above under the CPU sensor as "Core #x VID"


----------



## majestynl

If you mention the core vid, it shows 1.550v al the time since i build this machine...thought it was a bug


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Official is good and all but we prefer being guinea pigs and testing pre-release stuff received from elmor (who is ASUS ROG mainboard R&D). If you don't, just keep checking the official page every week or so.
> 
> People shouldn't need a link to the official page -- it should be a favorite on their browser.


You can't be serious, a bookmark to the official page? That would be too easy!







I generally check, not for the BIOS updates, but for software updates, since it is good to know about driver updates as well as the BIOS. I check this thread for BIOS updates(and reports about stability/overclocking of course).


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> If you mention the core vid, it shows 1.550v al the time since i build this machine...thought it was a bug


Mine shows just fine now, not sure if its the beta or what but now its 1.369 as VID,


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> If you mention the core vid, it shows 1.550v al the time since i build this machine...thought it was a bug


Yes, that's a bug in the CPU SMU.
I can't imagine where could CPU-Z read such Vcore from. Is it possible that it's just a coincidental readout that appears close to the DMM value? Is it also providing an accurate value under a different Vcore?


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Mine shows just fine now, not sure if its the beta or what but now its 1.369 as VID,


The buggy VID value apparently stays only a few minutes after system boot. This was mentioned a few times by @gupsterg


----------



## Mercurious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> It's exactly the same BIOS.
> 
> As far as voltages, those are normal and safe voltages for Ryzen's XFR. If you have the cooling, XFR will boost voltages up to 1.5v+ to achieve higher clocks. You should also be seeing the clocks increase beyond the "boost" clock advertised. Note that this is only occurring on one core at a time.


Thanks LuckyImperial and @ubardog. Yes I am running an AIO (Cryorig A80 in push/pull). I have been watching all the talk about safe volts and voltage overages and was a little paranoid going into this. I am going to back up and read some of the PDF's available from AMD and the media kit sections that gupsterg posted. New architecture = EDUCATION, EDUCATION, Trial and more EDUCATION.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> The buggy VID value apparently stays only a few minutes after system boot. This was mentioned a few times by @gupsterg


The buggy vid value is not only after few minutes after boot. But all the time at me!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Yes, that's a bug in the CPU SMU.
> I can't imagine where could CPU-Z read such Vcore from. Is it possible that it's just a coincidental readout that appears close to the DMM value? Is it also providing an accurate value under a different Vcore?


I dont no if its coincidental or not, but the only thing i know is, we cant trust on SW readers...

Let me test CPU-Z read with different vcore!


----------



## Newwt

My vcore on hwinfo also is bugged at 1.55, I just go by the vCore under the motherboard listing. It ususally reads .025v under the bios reading.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercurious*
> 
> Thanks LuckyImperial. Yes I am running an AIO (Cryorig A80 in push/pull). I have been watching all the talk about safe volts and voltage overages and was a little paranoid going into this. I am going to back up and read some of the PDF's available from AMD and the media kit sections that gupsterg posted. New architecture = EDUCATION, EDUCATION, Trial and more EDUCATION.


Yeah there's some very different stuff going on in Ryzen compared to the chips we're all used to, and temp reporting and volt reporting has been throwing a lot of people for a loop.

In terms of CPU OCing though, it's actually pretty friendly, even if it's not a huge beast of an OCer. 1.4v safe, 1.45v with low temps. Just increase volts and adjust your multiplier.

Where you'll find the biggest frustration is in RAM compatibility, which you already probably know. At this point it's safest to just use 2666 or 2933. 3200MHz is reserved for the lucky ones...and ironically, I'm not one of them.


----------



## Badeanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Yes, to me when I finally commit to purchase my remaining parts. I have two questions:
> (a) What kernel are you running? When Phoronix did their Ryzen testing 4.10 was the first one that had Ryzen parameters. It is difficult (at least for me) to find out when and to what older series kernels such changes are flowed.
> (b) Do you have a temperature measurement capability in the OS (e.g., Psensor) or do we have to wait further for that to develop?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Kaseki,

a: Yeah, it's 4.10 or 4.10.1. I just did what was posted in this article

b: I tried to measure temperature with lm-sensors but i gave up and installed Windows 10. Tested with that for about a day before i went back to ubuntu. Had around 40-45°c idle and 55-58°c full load, using NZXT Kraken X62 with AM3 backplate.

Good luck on your build!


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Yes, that's a bug in the CPU SMU.
> I can't imagine where could CPU-Z read such Vcore from. Is it possible that it's just a coincidental readout that appears close to the DMM value? Is it also providing an accurate value under a different Vcore?


Changed vcore! below results:

Pstates OC @ 4000mhz / offset +0.0375v
LLC1

*On Load:*

CPU-Z = 1.395v
VDDCR_CPU = 1.331v
Vcore = 1.395v
DMM = 1.40v

Old numbers from previous test:

Pstates OC @ 4000mhz / offset +0.0625v
LLC1

*On Load:*


CPU-Z = 1.439v
VDDCR_CPU = 1.356v
Vcore = 1.417v
DMM = 1.432v


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Changed vcore! below results:
> 
> Pstates OC @ 4000mhz / offset +0.0375v
> LLC1
> 
> *On Load:*
> 
> CPU-Z = 1.395v
> VDDCR_CPU = 1.331v
> Vcore = 1.395v
> DMM = 1.40v
> 
> Old numbers from previous test:
> 
> Pstates OC @ 4000mhz / offset +0.0625v
> LLC1
> 
> *On Load:*
> 
> 
> CPU-Z = 1.439v
> VDDCR_CPU = 1.356v
> Vcore = 1.417v
> DMM = 1.432v


That looks like CPU-Z reports the same Vcore as HWiNFO and the difference you saw is only due to the fluctuation in measurement.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> That looks like CPU-Z reports the same Vcore as HWiNFO and the difference you saw is only due to the fluctuation in measurement.


Sorry but where do you see same reports in my prev values at 0.0625 ??
and on both settings VDDCR_CPU is showing completly different values, i thought you say VDDCR is directly from the VRM.??


----------



## Mercurious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Yeah there's some very different stuff going on in Ryzen compared to the chips we're all used to, and temp reporting and volt reporting has been throwing a lot of people for a loop.
> 
> In terms of CPU OCing though, it's actually pretty friendly, even if it's not a huge beast of an OCer. 1.4v safe, 1.45v with low temps. Just increase volts and adjust your multiplier.
> 
> Where you'll find the biggest frustration is in RAM compatibility, which you already probably know. At this point it's safest to just use 2666 or 2933. 3200MHz is reserved for the lucky ones...and ironically, I'm not one of them.


Thanks to this thread I set myself up for luck. Had a set of the 3200mhz Trident Z RGB CL16 (Hynix) and RMA'd them unopened back to Newegg. Picked up a set of 2x8gb Trident Z RGB CL14 (Samsung b-die). All I did was set the RAM speed to 3200mhz and change the voltage in RAM settings and at boot to 1.35v. Took two boots to train and I am running 3200mhz per the board. Have to get CPUZ and HWiNFO on the system and verify.









I'll post data on my chip to Gupstergs thread and info on my memory, settings, temps and system here in a day or two once it's settled in. Need to hurry as my wife is not so happy with the kitchen table looking like a test bench.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Sorry but where do you see same reports in my prev values at 0.0625 ??
> and on both settings VDDCR_CPU is showing completly different values, i thought you say VDDCR is directly from the VRM.??


I assumed that based on the previous screenshot, where I can see a much higher Vcore max value. So I was assuming that the Vcore measurement is fluctuating, but at the time you took the screenshot it was different. Is that right?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> I assumed that based on the previous screenshot, where I can see a much higher Vcore max value. So I was assuming that the Vcore measurement is fluctuating, but at the time you took the screenshot it was different. Is that right?


Yep the last screenshot was newer because you asked for the VID








It was irrelevant...just wanted to show you the buggy VID value


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Yep the last screenshot was newer because you asked for the VID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was irrelevant...just wanted to show you the buggy VID value


So at +0.0625 is the Vcore in HWiNFO fluctuating, sometimes reaching a value closer to DMM or CPU-Z ?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> So at +0.0625 is the Vcore in HWiNFO fluctuating, sometimes reaching a value closer to DMM or CPU-Z ?


Every time different! Some times more close to CPU-Z and DMM.. But the weird situation is the VDDCR_CPU.. completely different value! Only on IDLE its showing 1.417v


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Every time different! Some times more close to CPU-Z and DMM.. But the weird situation is the VDDCR_CPU.. completely different value! Only on IDLE its showing 1.417v


Most likely because VDroop, which isn't measurable at other measure points.


----------



## newguyagain

I have just set my pstates but in Windows under energy profile I can't select a "min" and max" frequency like there used to be on stock settings.
Accordingly my CPU always sits at 3925mhz.

What did I miss here:

P0 = 3925mhz / 1,37v
P1 = 3925mhz / 1,37v
P2 = 3000mhz / 1,2v
P3 = 2200mhz / 0,9v
P4+ = disabled

CPU voltage and ratio is on auto in standard menu.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> The buggy VID value apparently stays only a few minutes after system boot. This was mentioned a few times by @gupsterg


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> The buggy vid value is not only after few minutes after boot. But all the time at me!
> I dont no if its coincidental or not, but the only thing i know is, we cant trust on SW readers...
> 
> Let me test CPU-Z read with different vcore!


You are on Win 10? I'm on Win 7.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Most likely because VDroop, which isn't measurable at other measure points.


0.1v vdroop ?







Uhm and why not readable with DMM.. So you are saying all sensors showing wrong including the DMM but the VDDR SOC is right?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> You are on Win 10? I'm on Win 7.


Yep, that's right mate!!


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> 0.1v vdroop ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm and why not readable with DMM.. So you are saying all sensors showing wrong including the DMM but the VDDR SOC is right?


Wasn't that pretty much what Elmor said?


----------



## MingBee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> I have just set my pstates but in Windows under energy profile I can't select a "min" and max" frequency like there used to be on stock settings.
> Accordingly my CPU always sits at 3925mhz.
> 
> What did I miss here:
> 
> P0 = 3925mhz / 1,37v
> P1 = 3925mhz / 1,37v
> P2 = 3000mhz / 1,2v
> P3 = 2200mhz / 0,9v
> P4+ = disabled
> 
> CPU voltage and ratio is on auto in standard menu.


Use default voltage in p states and compensate with offsets, otherwise it's bugged


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MingBee*
> 
> Use default voltage in p states and compensate with offsets, otherwise it's bugged


Ok.

Whats default voltage for the 1800x ?


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Ok.
> 
> Whats default voltage for the 1800x ?


At least set the VID for p0 to default (for 1800X it's "20"). Otherwise it will stay on p0 or p1 the whole time.

You can still change the VID of p1 and p2.


----------



## Timur Born

The inconsistencies don't make this easy. I just ran 4.5 hours of Realbench at 3200-14-14-14-1T and stock CPU, using only 0.95 SOC. Last time I tried this it didn't work, so the in between Clear CMOS might have to do with it


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> The inconsistencies don't make this easy. I just ran 4.5 hours of Realbench at 3200-14-14-14-1T and stock CPU, using only 0.95 SOC. Last time I tried this it didn't work, so the in between Clear CMOS might have to do with it


I've literally stopped wasting my time overclocking until these BIOS's get worked out. Spend hours tweaking everything and messing around with memory, then finally the new AMD microcode will be implemented and things will be a moot point.

I'm still following these threads, but I'm done messing until the gremlins get worked out of this absolutely abomination of a CPU/chipset release.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> The inconsistencies don't make this easy. I just ran 4.5 hours of Realbench at 3200-14-14-14-1T and stock CPU, using only 0.95 SOC. Last time I tried this it didn't work, so the in between Clear CMOS might have to do with it


Same. I can pass all my stress tests with 0.95 SOC and 3200 14-14-14-34-1T. I don't think SOC does much with stability except booting up.


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> At least set the VID for p0 to default (for 1800X it's "20"). Otherwise it will stay on p0 or p1 the whole time.
> 
> You can still change the VID of p1 and p2.


Mhh crap didn't work either.

So just to make sure:

P0 = 3925mh / (20) / + my offset in std settings to reach 1,373v
P1-P3 I can set what I want right?


----------



## Timur Born

What does SOC stand for?


----------



## SirisLeOsiris

System on chip.
Which is basically all of the things now in the CPU that used to be handled by the northbridge / southbridge.
USB, PCI-E, SATA etc


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Mhh crap didn't work either.
> 
> So just to make sure:
> 
> P0 = 3925mh / (20) / + my offset in std settings to reach 1,373v
> P1-P3 I can set what I want right?


VId=20 means 1.35V or something (if I'm not mistaken), you can see that in the BIOS. If you want to reach 1.37 you have to set your vcore offset to +0.02.

P1-P3 you can set a lot, but don't go too low .. gupsterg found something around 0.55V the lowest for p2 (if I recall correctly).


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> 0.1v vdroop ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm and why not readable with DMM.. So you are saying all sensors showing wrong including the DMM but the VDDR SOC is right?


majestynl, the Pro Belt VCORE point is taking LLC to "power plane" into account, as pointed in linked post by BoMbY.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Wasn't that pretty much what Elmor said?


Quote:


> Using DMM to measure voltage will be accurate only in idle. During load you will read higher than what the CPU is actually getting because of power plane droop being accounted for when the VRM outputs voltage.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> majestynl, the Pro Belt VCORE point is taking LLC to "power plane" into account, as pointed in linked post by BoMbY.


Sorry guys missed that post from Elmor.
To be sure : I'm reading 1.356v on VDDCR CPU on load and 1.417 on IDLE,
I could go easily higher with speeds and vcore.? If we say Max is 1.45v, there is approx 0.1v left for that..


----------



## Mrimstad

@elmor

Noticed during work today that motherboad temp report in hwinfo dropped to 0c just out of the blue.
Restarted the program and now both mb temp/temp3 and aio speed info is gone. Could this maybe have something to do with the earlyer reported issue with aio header shutdown?
This is on 0902


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Sorry guys missed that post from Elmor.
> To be sure : I'm reading 1.356v on VDDCR CPU on load and 1.417 on IDLE,
> I could go easily higher with speeds and vcore.? If we say Max is 1.45v, there is approx 0.1v left for that..


Actual socket vs Pro belt reading is ~0.019V difference for when a member checked, post is linked in OP of my thread, section *C6H Pro Belt VCORE point vs measuring at socket*.

We may also get some data share from @chew*, as he has a C6H in his possession







.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrimstad*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Noticed during work today that motherboad temp report in hwinfo dropped to 0c just out of the blue.
> Restarted the program and now both mb temp/temp3 and aio speed info is gone. Could this maybe have something to do with the earlyer reported issue with aio header shutdown?
> This is on 0902


That might be due to the SIO HWM corruption when using earlier builds. Try the build posted here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/5410#post_25965471


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Actual socket vs Pro belt reading is ~0.019V difference for when a member checked, post is linked in OP of my thread, section *C6H Pro Belt VCORE point vs measuring at socket*.
> 
> We may also get some data share from @chew*, as he has a C6H in his possession
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ok! i understand the measuring at socket is the most accurate reading point. *But what about VDDCR CPU ?*







is it also showing only the right voltages on IDLE ?

Below are the values i got from my test on load:

CPU-Z = 1.439v
VDDCR_CPU = 1.356v
Vcore = 1.417v
DMM = 1.432v

_So if i check them at the socket points what elmor is saying, i could get something like: ~1.413v ?_


----------



## Zamoldac

Just finished my R7 1700 tests and found my sweetspot: 3.93Ghz @ 1.37v - max temp 60c with fans under 70% (for 3.98 it requires 1.41v and for 4.0Ghz 1.44-1.45 but didn't stress it enough because it was already to much voltage for such a small gain.
RAM is running @ 3206Mhz cl16 (16-16-16-36 1t @ 1.35v) this is on bios 1002, on 0902 it did 3200 cl 14 (14-14-14-34) but on that version I didn't touch the CPU. I'll keep it like this until a better bios version will be available.


----------



## gupsterg

@majestynl

Dunno mate what you would get at socket, there are variables like how much of an OC you have, leakage for CPU effect LL, etc.

VDDCR CPU is link. Now I'm assuming this does not take into account LLC.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*
> 
> Just finished my R7 1700 tests and found my sweetspot: 3.93Ghz @ 1.37v - max temp 60c with fans under 70% (for 3.98 it requires 1.41v and for 4.0Ghz 1.44-1.45 but didn't stress it enough because it was already to much voltage for such a small gain.
> RAM is running @ 3206Mhz cl16 (16-16-16-36 1t @ 1.35v) this is on bios 1002, on 0902 it did 3200 cl 14 (14-14-14-34) but on that version I didn't touch the CPU. I'll keep it like this until a better bios version will be available.


I think the really granular OC's are what's going to set the men from the boys on Ryzen. Nice OC.


----------



## Mrimstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> That might be due to the SIO HWM corruption when using earlier builds. Try the build posted here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/5410#post_25965471


Tried this version and the info is still gone.
I have not rebooted yet wich im sure will fix the issue, but that would also prove theres is some issue with bios/hw no?


----------



## majestynl

*So end conclusion:*

Everybody is showing his Stable OC speed at a certain voltage! Lets say +95% of them are reading those values from Software!
And because Software reads are different then DMM pro belt points, they actually don't know the real voltage they are using! Definitely not when they using insane LLC levels!!!

And finally, Pro belt points are also different then the "real" socket points.... ahaaa...









So if we say 1.45v is max voltage! Are we talking about SW / Pro belt or Socket ?!!!

At the end...99% of the users here, dont really know what voltage juice they are serving the CPU!!!


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> *So end conclusion:*
> 
> Everybody is showing his Stable OC speed at a certain voltage! Lets say +95% of them are reading those values from Software!
> And because Software reads are different then DMM pro belt points, they actually don't know the real voltage they are using! Definitely not when they using insane LLC levels!!!
> 
> And finally, Pro belt points are also different then the "real" socket points.... ahaaa...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if we say 1.45v is max voltage! Are we talking about SW / Pro belt or Socket ?!!!
> 
> At the end...99% of the users here, dont really know what voltage juice they are serving the CPU!!!


Eh? Insane LLC values?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Eh? Insane LLC values?


Or high levels.. Call it what you want..


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Or high levels.. Call it what you want..


I'm not calling it anything, I'm trying to figure what it is you're talking about since nothing has been described. You assume this is insane? What is insane? What voltage is too much? What values are you even talking about? What LLC is too much?


----------



## zodiacvalley

Anyone elses system performing much worse after 1002 bios update?

I had a very stable OC at 3.95 Ghz @ 1.375V with idle temps 42-48C, I could push it to 4.075 Ghz and 1.475V and it would idle at 60C so for sustainability reasons i didn't go with that. This was on Bios 0902

Same overclock crashes at 1.375V, to get it stable i have to bump up to 1.4125V and my idle temps are 50-60C which is pretty poor. Anything above 4.0Ghz crashes immediately.

On the up side the new bios allows me to clock my 3000Mhz corsair vengence LPX ram at 2666 Mhz with 16-16-16-16-39 timings.

Any way to get the old Bios version back?

Also, the auto tune utility from asus cant get past 3.95 Ghz now, weird. Windows will also crash when OC'in and running ryzen master software in the background.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I'm not calling it anything, I'm trying to figure what it is you're talking about since nothing has been described. You assume this is insane? What is insane? What voltage is too much? What values are you even talking about? What LLC is too much?


Don't get me wrong..
If you had read all previous messages you could understand where I'm talking about.
I gave many samples/voltages and explained details before. That's why my last message started with: end conclusion


----------



## agentk7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodiacvalley*
> 
> Anyone elses system performing much worse after 1002 bios update?
> 
> Any way to get the old Bios version back?


The first message in this thread has links to the current and previous safe BIOSes so you can just download them and flash just like you would if it's a newer BIOS.


----------



## Reikoji

flashing 8 code when coming out of sleep. pressed the reset button, repost and windows load as if it had just come out of sleep, nothing closed.

probably because it slept down clocked to 2.8ghz with -0.15 to cpu voltage offset.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

I'm in the middle of doing a USB bios flashback on my new board.

Per the instructions, I'm to wait for the light to extinguish for the flashback to be complete.

I followed the instructions, named C6H.CAP, put in bottom right black USB port (nearest the USB-C), and pressed the BIOS flashback button until it began flashing, then released.

It has been about 5 minutes, still a solid blue light.

Is this normal?

Not used to a BIOS flash taking this long. I have read it can take up to 30 minutes. Hadn't had anyone verify this information.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercurious*
> 
> I have been lurking since day 1 on this thread waiting for all my parts to arrive. thanks to this thread I RMA'd my 16CL RAM in favor of some 14CL and after all the delays I am just getting my rig up and running. I really appreciate all the great information on this thread. Hats off to all of you.
> 
> First thing I see in BIOS is volts on auto and holding steady around 1.38 - 1.41v with spikes up to 1.54v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I flashed to the 1002 BIOS linked in post 1 of this thread. No change. Volts still seems to be at 1.3 - 1.41 when active and when at idle I can see random spikes to 1.54 but only while idle. My fans also are running high with high reported temps and will spike in velocity when the volts spike for 2-8 seconds at a time. I shut it off unplugged it from the wall and went to bed. I'll manually set volts tonight and continue.
> 
> I just noticed that the 1002 BIOS is officially posted on the Asus site. https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> Does anyone know if this is the same 1002 BIOS that Elmor has the link to in the first post of this thread? Wondering if I should download the one from the Asus site if there has been subtle changes and flash it.


When RyZen is not in OC mode, the cpu SMU (System Management Unit) is controlling the actual voltage to each core depending upon what is needed. So the VRM maybe supplying 1.54v but the cpu cores are not seeing that value. SMU has to have a voltage to work from with any resistance voltage drops, droop etc. hence the higher voltage then what you would expect. Now once you OC the SMU basically goes into bypass mode (OC mode), the motherboard itself will control the voltage to the cpu cores - now if you are pushing 1.54v you are now actually supplying the cpu core 1.54v! Smoke city unless you have some rather great cooling and don't mind burning some rubber and replacing the wheels often (get a new cpu). The Stilt or anyone else can correct me if I am wrong.

https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Building my new now, how do i upgrade the bio's and whats the newest bio's update?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> I'm in the middle of doing a USB bios flashback on my new board.
> 
> Per the instructions, I'm to wait for the light to extinguish for the flashback to be complete.
> 
> I followed the instructions, named C6H.CAP, put in bottom right black USB port (nearest the USB-C), and pressed the BIOS flashback button until it began flashing, then released.
> 
> It has been about 5 minutes, still a solid blue light.
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> Not used to a BIOS flash taking this long. I have read it can take up to 30 minutes. Hadn't had anyone verify this information.


Happens to me often..if it stays blue solid. It has not read your file..

Try reformat (fat32)your USB and copy bios file again.

Why not use easy way : bios ez flash option..?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Arggghhh i want to swear at you. out of pure green eye'd jelly
> 
> I been trying find a place near me to print but the cost they wanna charge for the set .... I might as well buy me own printer
> 
> Edit hurry up print and pic's


Well, unfortunately the link the the 3D files on their website is broken.

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/3D-Printing/ takes you nowhere.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Happens to me often..if it stays blue solid. It has not read your file..
> 
> Try reformat (fat32)your USB and copy bios file again.
> 
> Why not use easy way : bios ez flash option..?


I'm going to wait a full hour to see if it extinguishes. If not, I'll power it off and reformat the flash drive and try again.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> Building my new now, how do i upgrade the bio's and whats the newest bio's update?


Easy way : in the bios ez flash option. Copy newest bios 1002 on a USB and load with ez flash...


----------



## Reikoji

Personally I wouldn't use bios flashback unless i couldn't boot at all. I find it safer to just press the cmos clear button and boot into bios to do it there. There's just the unfortunate event of city-wide brown/blackouts to worry about, but i'm sure that would effect flashback as well. I don't see a reason to flashback on a brand new, un-booted board.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> I'm going to wait a full hour to see if it extinguishes. If not, I'll power it off and reformat the flash drive and try again.


Hahaha don't waist your time. If it doesn't blinked rapidly for a while after it blinked slow. It hasn't read your file and you can unplug usb without problems..


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> This must be some bug in HWiNFO. Please post here (or send me) the HWiNFO Debug File with sensor data and I will check it.


File attached:

https://1drv.ms/u/s!Aqg7KdDBqulRj0IYj0FV8ODus8z5


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Hahaha don't waist your time. If it doesn't blinked rapidly for a while after it blinked slow. It hasn't read your file and you can shut down your PC without problems..


It blink the micro second before he turns off the power . . . .


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Easy way : in the bios ez flash option. Copy newest bios 1002 on a USB and load with ez flash...


Sounds good, thanks man.


----------



## NemChem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WR-HW95*
> 
> @NemChem
> Your hdd is probably dying... it will work untill it starts spin-up´s, then it starts to be too late to make backup up.
> At least thats whats happend to my hdd´s in past.


I was worried it was... but now I have managed to reproduced it and I'm certain my hard drive isn't dying, rather HWiNFO is trying to kill it for some obscure reason! @Mumak do you have any idea why this is happening? I thought that although new, my drive was dying, but I just had a weird feeling that it might be related to the board and not the drive. Seems I was right as I've managed to reproduce it!

The drive was continuously trying to unload the heads going "chirp, click.... chirp, click.... chirp, click...". To stop it happening I just left music playing 24/7 from the drive. Doing a HD Tach 32 MB test (after stopping the music playing) gave this:


After rebooting I got this:


Then it just started happening again and because it happens 5 mins or so after the last use on the drive, I wasn't connecting it to the cause... but now I worked it out: HWiNFO. Now, I'm not demonising HWiNFO as I imagine it's something to do with the sensors and therefore the board rather than the software? A long shot but could it be related to stuck temperatures? Here's what happens when HWiNFO is open and the drive is chirping before a HD Tach 32 MB test, but where I *close* HWiNFO halfway through the sequential read test:


And here is when I *start* HWiNFO halfway through the test:


It also follows that the hard drive reliably unloads the heads when HWiNFO is closed, but always starts chirping repeatedly when it tries to unload them with it open.

*Please make sure your drives aren't doing this! Some Seagate drives seem to have quite a loud chirp when they unload the heads but a quieter drive in your case might be doing this and you'd never notice. The noise is every 3 seconds or so and drives are rated, I believe, for 300 - 500 K unloading cycles? If you're away from your PC and it's on and that drive is idle that's 28,800 cycles in 24 hrs! Worst case scenario it could be dead in a couples of weeks!*

Edit: Turns out all my drives are affected by this but because the Seagate is the only loud unloader it was the whistleblower!

HWiNFO running:




HWiNFO not running, nb. my 1500GB drive is on the brink with a SMART warning and loads of relocated sectors so it doesn't have the greatest graph anyway







(it's the little brother to the 3TB drive that Backblaze showed has something like a 40% death rate each year... I did have two of them, I now have one, go figure







):


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Hahaha don't waist your time. If it doesn't blinked rapidly for a while after it blinked slow. It hasn't read your file and you can unplug usb without problems..


It is working now, just re-formatted it again, this time no other files on the stick but C6H.CAP. I had other files on there for a bootable recovery stick before.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> It is working now, just re-formatted it again, this time no other files on the stick but C6H.CAP. I had other files on there for a bootable recovery stick before.


Great.. Yep same here. Needed to format as I suggested..


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> It is working now, just re-formatted it again, this time no other files on the stick but C6H.CAP. I had other files on there for a bootable recovery stick before.


I had the same prob. had to redo with only the cap file on the drive. ;-)


----------



## Mercurious

Guess I was too confident and needed to be shown my place in the world. Now it will not even start.

It sits in an off state with the LEDs on the board lit up and the green ready light on. Hit the start button or the power button and the board will get a pulse of electricity kicking the fans to motion and then there is a click sound (almost sounds like its coming from the PSU) and then everything stops, but all the LEDs and the Green ready light stay on. No Qcodes no nothing just pretty lights and a green ready light. Here is the whole story.

1800x on 1002 BIOS
Flashed to new bios
Installed Windows 10
Set Trident Z (Samsung b-die) to 3200mhz and set voltage to 1.35v at boot and in Bios voltage
Turned off and on two more times all the way to windows. No other programs installed just a clean windows install.
Turned off and unplugged from the wall to move it to it's permanent location.
Plugged back in and Pressed power button and hung up at yellow light (DRAM) Q-code "0d" (not in book)
Tried Restart button 2x
Tried Re-seating the DRAM
Pressed Clear Cmos button
Now won't start and acts out above described action.
After first burst to nothing start, it will not even burst to nothing until I turn power off at PSU power switch, wait for lights to fade and then turn back on. Then it bursts power starts on me to nothing again. Turn off at PSU ....... repeat
Tried pulling the battery and running out the electricity by holding down the power button and the start button for 60 seconds each. No change.

Any ideas?









So far this all I have from my Google FU and I am now trying to see if there is a short between mother board and case.
http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/284608-28-making-clicking-ticking-noise-boot


----------



## JoN7Shepard

I've been sometimes keeping HWiNFO on while I'm away from my computer for a few hours. I've seen the CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) show a Maximum of 1.750 V. Is that something I should be concerned about? I never see it spike there when benching or idling running HWiNFO for short times. Only shows up when left on for hours... maybe related to sleeping and P-States? But I'm on High Performance mode, so it doesn't go into a deep sleep.

When I come back to the computer, the current voltages are fine, but that 1.750 V max is concerning at some point in the last few hours... maybe just monitoring error? If so, that's okay. Growing pains.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercurious*
> 
> Guess I was too confident and needed to be shown my place in the world. Now it will not even start.
> 
> It sits in an off state with the LEDs on the board lit up and the green ready light on. Hit the start button or the power button and the board will get a pulse of electricity kicking the fans to motion and then there is a click sound (almost sounds like its coming from the PSU) and then everything stops, but all the LEDs and the Green ready light stay on. No Qcodes no nothing just pretty lights and a green ready light. Here is the whole story.
> 
> 1800x on 1002 BIOS
> Flashed to new bios
> Installed Windows 10
> Set Trident Z (Samsung b-die) to 3200mhz and set voltage to 1.35v at boot and in Bios voltage
> Turned off and on two more times all the way to windows. No other programs installed just a clean windows install.
> Turned off and unplugged from the wall to move it to it's permanent location.
> Plugged back in and Pressed power button and hung up at yellow light (DRAM) Q-code "0d" (not in book)
> Tried Restart button 2x
> Tried Re-seating the DRAM
> Pressed Clear Cmos button
> Now won't start and acts out above described action.
> After first burst to nothing start, it will not even burst to nothing until I turn power off at PSU power switch, wait for lights to fade and then turn back on. Then it bursts power starts on me to nothing again. Turn off at PSU ....... repeat
> Tried pulling the battery and running out the electricity by holding down the power button and the start button for 60 seconds each. No change.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far this all I have from my Google FU and I am now trying to see if there is a short between mother board and case.
> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/284608-28-making-clicking-ticking-noise-boot


did this start after you flashed to new bios?


----------



## SirisLeOsiris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercurious*
> 
> Guess I was too confident and needed to be shown my place in the world. Now it will not even start.
> 
> It sits in an off state with the LEDs on the board lit up and the green ready light on. Hit the start button or the power button and the board will get a pulse of electricity kicking the fans to motion and then there is a click sound (almost sounds like its coming from the PSU) and then everything stops, but all the LEDs and the Green ready light stay on. No Qcodes no nothing just pretty lights and a green ready light. Here is the whole story.
> 
> 1800x on 1002 BIOS
> Flashed to new bios
> Installed Windows 10
> Set Trident Z (Samsung b-die) to 3200mhz and set voltage to 1.35v at boot and in Bios voltage
> Turned off and on two more times all the way to windows. No other programs installed just a clean windows install.
> Turned off and unplugged from the wall to move it to it's permanent location.
> Plugged back in and Pressed power button and hung up at yellow light (DRAM) Q-code "0d" (not in book)
> Tried Restart button 2x
> Tried Re-seating the DRAM
> Pressed Clear Cmos button
> Now won't start and acts out above described action.
> After first burst to nothing start, it will not even burst to nothing until I turn power off at PSU power switch, wait for lights to fade and then turn back on. Then it bursts power starts on me to nothing again. Turn off at PSU ....... repeat
> Tried pulling the battery and running out the electricity by holding down the power button and the start button for 60 seconds each. No change.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far this all I have from my Google FU and I am now trying to see if there is a short between mother board and case.
> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/284608-28-making-clicking-ticking-noise-boot


Try reseating the CPU and 8 pin power cable as a first step


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercurious*
> 
> Guess I was too confident and needed to be shown my place in the world. Now it will not even start.
> 
> It sits in an off state with the LEDs on the board lit up and the green ready light on. Hit the start button or the power button and the board will get a pulse of electricity kicking the fans to motion and then there is a click sound (almost sounds like its coming from the PSU) and then everything stops, but all the LEDs and the Green ready light stay on. No Qcodes no nothing just pretty lights and a green ready light. Here is the whole story.
> 
> 1800x on 1002 BIOS
> Flashed to new bios
> Installed Windows 10
> Set Trident Z (Samsung b-die) to 3200mhz and set voltage to 1.35v at boot and in Bios voltage
> Turned off and on two more times all the way to windows. No other programs installed just a clean windows install.
> Turned off and unplugged from the wall to move it to it's permanent location.
> Plugged back in and Pressed power button and hung up at yellow light (DRAM) Q-code "0d" (not in book)
> Tried Restart button 2x
> Tried Re-seating the DRAM
> Pressed Clear Cmos button
> Now won't start and acts out above described action.
> After first burst to nothing start, it will not even burst to nothing until I turn power off at PSU power switch, wait for lights to fade and then turn back on. Then it bursts power starts on me to nothing again. Turn off at PSU ....... repeat
> Tried pulling the battery and running out the electricity by holding down the power button and the start button for 60 seconds each. No change.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far this all I have from my Google FU and I am now trying to see if there is a short between mother board and case.
> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/284608-28-making-clicking-ticking-noise-boot


Power somehow, both 24 and 8 pin power plugged in? using metal standoffs for the board to case?


----------



## hsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercurious*
> 
> Guess I was too confident and needed to be shown my place in the world. Now it will not even start.
> 
> It sits in an off state with the LEDs on the board lit up and the green ready light on. Hit the start button or the power button and the board will get a pulse of electricity kicking the fans to motion and then there is a click sound (almost sounds like its coming from the PSU) and then everything stops, but all the LEDs and the Green ready light stay on. No Qcodes no nothing just pretty lights and a green ready light. Here is the whole story.
> 
> 1800x on 1002 BIOS
> Flashed to new bios
> Installed Windows 10
> Set Trident Z (Samsung b-die) to 3200mhz and set voltage to 1.35v at boot and in Bios voltage
> Turned off and on two more times all the way to windows. No other programs installed just a clean windows install.
> Turned off and unplugged from the wall to move it to it's permanent location.
> Plugged back in and Pressed power button and hung up at yellow light (DRAM) Q-code "0d" (not in book)
> Tried Restart button 2x
> Tried Re-seating the DRAM
> Pressed Clear Cmos button
> Now won't start and acts out above described action.
> After first burst to nothing start, it will not even burst to nothing until I turn power off at PSU power switch, wait for lights to fade and then turn back on. Then it bursts power starts on me to nothing again. Turn off at PSU ....... repeat
> Tried pulling the battery and running out the electricity by holding down the power button and the start button for 60 seconds each. No change.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far this all I have from my Google FU and I am now trying to see if there is a short between mother board and case.
> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/284608-28-making-clicking-ticking-noise-boot


Yes me too...

try resetting 3x time and boot 3200 normally.
its only when i unplugged the power

but when ram set auto its normal


----------



## Mercurious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> did this start after you flashed to new bios?


Nope first thing I did was new bios
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirisLeOsiris*
> 
> Try reseating the CPU and 8 pin power cable as a first step


Just tried that and decided that since the 4 Pin I am using is a split 8 I would electric tape the other 4 pin so no chance of the pins touching anything. thsi let the board start posting but I heard several electrical snaps and shut it down by holding the power button down. Now I am checking all wires around PSU and liberaly applying electrical tape to any unused plugs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipps ForHer*
> 
> Power somehow, both 24 and 8 pin power plugged in? using metal standoffs for the board to case?


24, 8 and 4 pins are plugged in. Made sure they were seated well.

Going to keep hunting for that sparking sound







not what you want to hear in your PC. LOL Then I'll try to get it to post.

Thanks for the ideas. I'll update again in a few.


----------



## Mercurious

HUrray!!!!









I am into BIOS. Amazing how happy you can get when you see BIOS. HAHAHA

I think that the loose 4pin plug from the split 8pin power I am using was resting right on top of the standoff screw and when I moved the computer it rubbed up against the screw and was shorting. So the circuit breaker would trip on the CPU rail leaving the board 24 pin power on. Board thinks its ready to go but, no power to the CPU and therefore no reason for Fans to spin.

Also the sparking noise upon further examination was most likely a small wire I had disturbed rubbing intermittently up against a fan. I was just so worried about a short I jumped to a conclusion and took the safe course of shutting it off.

An the adventure continues. Now lets see if I can get the DRAM back to 3200mhz as the clear CMOS button worked and I am back to ground zero.


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercurious*
> 
> Nope first thing I did was new bios
> Just tried that and decided that since the 4 Pin I am using is a split 8 I would electric tape the other 4 pin so no chance of the pins touching anything. thsi let the board start posting but I heard several electrical snaps and shut it down by holding the power button down. Now I am checking all wires around PSU and liberaly applying electrical tape to any unused plugs.
> 24, 8 and 4 pins are plugged in. Made sure they were seated well.
> 
> Going to keep hunting for that sparking sound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not what you want to hear in your PC. LOL Then I'll try to get it to post.
> 
> Thanks for the ideas. I'll update again in a few.


Don't really need the 4 if you have the others, unless you use lots of power, ln2 or something, however it wont hurt anything I suppose. ;-)


----------



## SirisLeOsiris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercurious*
> 
> Nope first thing I did was new bios
> Just tried that and decided that since the 4 Pin I am using is a split 8 I would electric tape the other 4 pin so no chance of the pins touching anything. thsi let the board start posting but I heard several electrical snaps and shut it down by holding the power button down. Now I am checking all wires around PSU and liberaly applying electrical tape to any unused plugs.
> 24, 8 and 4 pins are plugged in. Made sure they were seated well.
> 
> Going to keep hunting for that sparking sound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not what you want to hear in your PC. LOL Then I'll try to get it to post.
> 
> Thanks for the ideas. I'll update again in a few.


If you want to eliminate a short pull the whole board from the case, set it up on the mainboard box or something else cardboard / non conductive, with the PSU plugged in it will be grounded.
If it works then it could be a short. but just a tick could be many things including a power supply failure.


----------



## MNMadman

*LLC Experimentation, Day 2...*

Decided to decrease RAM speed to 2933 while keeping timings at 14-14-14-14-34-1T. Could probably go lower on the timings though.

3.8GHz CPU, 2933 RAM, LLC Level 3 on both settings in Digi+. 1.350v CPU gives 1.312v under load, 1.000v SoC gives 0.994v under load. Succeeded at 10 passes of IBT AVX at Maximum. Had never succeeded with that low an SoC value before -- must have been the extra stress of 3200 RAM speed.



Now to see how low I can take the Vcore...


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> *LLC Experimentation, Day 2...*
> 
> Decided to decrease RAM speed to 2933 while keeping timings at 14-14-14-14-34-1T. Could probably go lower on the timings though.
> 
> 3.8GHz CPU, 2933 RAM, LLC Level 3 on both settings in Digi+. 1.350v CPU gives 1.312v under load, 1.000v SoC gives 0.994v under load. Succeeded at 10 passes of IBT AVX at Maximum. Had never succeeded with that low an SoC value before -- must have been the extra stress of 3200 RAM speed.
> 
> 
> 
> Now to see how low I can take the Vcore...


Nice work! GL on Vcore


----------



## agentk7

Anyone still noticing the random non-boot drive detection on cold boot? I have the 1002 BIOS on essentially stock settings except the memory is set to 2666 and it seems like every other day or so it does not detect the boot drive on a cold start in the morning. It's done this since the 0702 BIOS.

I am using a SATA 512GB SSD (Crucial MX100). It's basically done this since I first got the board booted around March 3rd. All I have to do to fix it is restart and it usually detects the drive. When it doesn't detect the drive it just dumps me into the BIOS where I usually just double check that the board is not detecting it.

I'm hoping this is just something that will be fixed with an AGESA update. I believe Elmor has commented on this issue before and just said it was hard to really pin down what's causing it and it may not be the C6H board at all. I guess I should look into whether people with other boards are experiencing similar issues.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentk7*
> 
> Anyone still noticing the random non-boot drive detection on cold boot? I have the 1002 BIOS on essentially stock settings except the memory is set to 2666 and it seems like every other day or so it does not detect the boot drive on a cold start in the morning. It's done this since the 0702 BIOS.
> 
> I am using a SATA 512GB SSD (Crucial MX100). It's basically done this since I first got the board booted around March 3rd. All I have to do to fix it is restart and it usually detects the drive. When it doesn't detect the drive it just dumps me into the BIOS where I usually just double check that the board is not detecting it.
> 
> I'm hoping this is just something that will be fixed with an AGESA update. I believe Elmor has commented on this issue before and just said it was hard to really pin down what's causing it and it may not be the C6H board at all. I guess I should look into whether people with other boards are experiencing similar issues.


This occured with me, with that same SSD in fact, when I was trying to boot my ryzen build up for the first time. Apparently The SSD was just not getting power. I switched power connectors and it started showing up, and hasn't disappeared since.


----------



## Mercurious

System working fine at stock. I have been in and out of BIOS a few times and in an out of Windows a few times with several start ups. I was able to set my DRAM to 3200mhz on the first go just like last time before I had the short issue and wiped the CMOS.







Here are the exact setting changes I made.

In Extreme Tweaker
> Frequency = 3200mhz
>DRAM Timings = 14,14,14,14,34 (1T)
>DRAM Voltage = 1.35v
>External Digital Control > DRAM Vboot = 1.35v
In Boot
> Fast Boot = Disabled (Will re-enable when done messing with Bios)

I am using 2x8gb Trident Z RGB F4-3200C14D-16GTZR (A500 = Samsung b-die)

Thanks again to everyone who has been posting. I selected these sticks based on what I learned on this board.


----------



## Reikoji

Probably already been mentioned but... early april updates from AMD for MB bioses:


We have reduced DRAM latency by approximately 6ns. This can result in higher performance for latency-sensitive applications.
We resolved a condition where an unusual FMA3 code sequence could cause a system hang.
We resolved the "overclock sleep bug" where an incorrect CPU frequency could be reported after resuming from S3 sleep.
AMD Ryzen Master no longer requires the High-Precision Event Timer (HPET).


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentk7*
> 
> Anyone still noticing the random non-boot drive detection on cold boot? I have the 1002 BIOS on essentially stock settings except the memory is set to 2666 and it seems like every other day or so it does not detect the boot drive on a cold start in the morning. It's done this since the 0702 BIOS.
> 
> I am using a SATA 512GB SSD (Crucial MX100). It's basically done this since I first got the board booted around March 3rd. All I have to do to fix it is restart and it usually detects the drive. When it doesn't detect the drive it just dumps me into the BIOS where I usually just double check that the board is not detecting it.
> 
> I'm hoping this is just something that will be fixed with an AGESA update. I believe Elmor has commented on this issue before and just said it was hard to really pin down what's causing it and it may not be the C6H board at all. I guess I should look into whether people with other boards are experiencing similar issues.


Got the same problem, that every now and then the boot drive wont get detected correctly. (Samsung 850 Pro 256GB @Win10 x64)

Kudos for Reikoji, seems your advice fixed the coldboot double-start issue for me. Just putting the plug into the wallsocket for ~30 secs before booting up the machine and it boots up fine then by the first try. So many thx for your tip.


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Probably already been mentioned but... early april updates from AMD for MB bioses:
> 
> 
> We have reduced DRAM latency by approximately 6ns. This can result in higher performance for latency-sensitive applications.
> We resolved a condition where an unusual FMA3 code sequence could cause a system hang.
> We resolved the "overclock sleep bug" where an incorrect CPU frequency could be reported after resuming from S3 sleep.
> AMD Ryzen Master no longer requires the High-Precision Event Timer (HPET).


thanks man


----------



## Atingleee

Just wanted to make a comment about this:

Really freaking happy with this CPU and MOBO! Have done some video editing, rendering and some gaming and it is insanely good! MASSIVE step up from my i7 4770 (non k).

Currently have it on a 3.8ghz OC at 1.32V. I think I should be able to hit 3.9 with just under 1.4V but waiting for a new BIOS in case my settings become obsolete. Only downside is my 3200 cl16 ram but I'm hopeful for future updates.

What are your thoughts so far with your CPU?


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Got my board prepped for install tomorrow. I'll plug my thread here, for those of you that want to follow me along and give any suggestions.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1625289/1n5p1r3-project-ryzen


----------



## Targonis

I just upgraded from 0902 to 1002, and have found a number of disturbing issues with the new BIOS. CPU temperatures according to Asus AI Suite 3 have increased from 19-35 degrees C and now hover up around 50 degrees. I could clock my G.skill Ripjaws V F4-3200C16D-32GVR memory to 2666 on 0902, but have NO luck going over 2400 with the new version.

It looks like I need to go back, because the only benefit is that the PCH temp has gone down by 4 degrees.

Am I the only one with these issues?


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> *LLC Experimentation, Day 2...*
> 
> Decided to decrease RAM speed to 2933 while keeping timings at 14-14-14-14-34-1T. Could probably go lower on the timings though.
> 
> 3.8GHz CPU, 2933 RAM, LLC Level 3 on both settings in Digi+. 1.350v CPU gives 1.312v under load, 1.000v SoC gives 0.994v under load. Succeeded at 10 passes of IBT AVX at Maximum. Had never succeeded with that low an SoC value before -- must have been the extra stress of 3200 RAM speed.
> 
> 
> 
> Now to see how low I can take the Vcore...


*LLC Experimentation, Day 2 Continued...*

1.3375v CPU gives 1.306v under load (with very short dips to 1.300v), 1.000v SoC gives 0.994v under load. Succeeded at 10 passes of IBT AVX at Maximum.



I think I can get one more step lower on the Vcore...


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> I just upgraded from 0902 to 1002, and have found a number of disturbing issues with the new BIOS. CPU temperatures according to Asus AI Suite 3 have increased from 19-35 degrees C and now hover up around 50 degrees. I could clock my G.skill Ripjaws V F4-3200C16D-32GVR memory to 2666 on 0902, but have NO luck going over 2400 with the new version.
> 
> It looks like I need to go back, because the only benefit is that the PCH temp has gone down by 4 degrees.
> 
> Am I the only one with these issues?


I haven't had any issues with any of the BIOSes. Just as stable on 1002 as I had been on any of the others.


----------



## Targonis

I just rolled back to 0902 and everything is back to normal. 1002 may not like my RAM or something.


----------



## Atingleee

Is it strange that when I'm not running a benchmark my voltage stays between 1.37 and 1.42 whereas while I'm running IBT at very high it stays at a solid 1.35V with the slightest occasional jumps to 1.37.

Both on CPUZ and HWmonitor


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> Is it strange that when I'm not running a benchmark my voltage stays between 1.37 and 1.42 whereas while I'm running IBT at very high it stays at a solid 1.35V with the slightest occasional jumps to 1.37.
> 
> Both on CPUZ and HWmonitor


Voltage drop under load, its normal.


----------



## Atingleee

Thanks! Was testing a new OC and got a little worried xD


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrimstad*
> 
> Tried this version and the info is still gone.
> I have not rebooted yet wich im sure will fix the issue, but that would also prove theres is some issue with bios/hw no?


If the corruption has already occurred, you will need a reboot to fix it and if the problem was what I thought, then using the new build it should no longer happen.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemChem*
> 
> I was worried it was... but now I have managed to reproduced it and I'm certain my hard drive isn't dying, rather HWiNFO is trying to kill it for some obscure reason! @Mumak do you have any idea why this is happening? I thought that although new, my drive was dying, but I just had a weird feeling that it might be related to the board and not the drive. Seems I was right as I've managed to reproduce it!
> 
> The drive was continuously trying to unload the heads going "chirp, click.... chirp, click.... chirp, click...". To stop it happening I just left music playing 24/7 from the drive. Doing a HD Tach 32 MB test (after stopping the music playing) gave this:
> 
> 
> After rebooting I got this:
> 
> 
> Then it just started happening again and because it happens 5 mins or so after the last use on the drive, I wasn't connecting it to the cause... but now I worked it out: HWiNFO. Now, I'm not demonising HWiNFO as I imagine it's something to do with the sensors and therefore the board rather than the software? A long shot but could it be related to stuck temperatures? Here's what happens when HWiNFO is open and the drive is chirping before a HD Tach 32 MB test, but where I *close* HWiNFO halfway through the sequential read test:
> 
> 
> And here is when I *start* HWiNFO halfway through the test:
> 
> 
> It also follows that the hard drive reliably unloads the heads when HWiNFO is closed, but always starts chirping repeatedly when it tries to unload them with it open.
> 
> *Please make sure your drives aren't doing this! Some Seagate drives seem to have quite a loud chirp when they unload the heads but a quieter drive in your case might be doing this and you'd never notice. The noise is every 3 seconds or so and drives are rated, I believe, for 300 - 500 K unloading cycles? If you're away from your PC and it's on and that drive is idle that's 28,800 cycles in 24 hrs! Worst case scenario it could be dead in a couples of weeks!*
> 
> Edit: Turns out all my drives are affected by this but because the Seagate is the only loud unloader it was the whistleblower!
> 
> HWiNFO running:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HWiNFO not running, nb. my 1500GB drive is on the brink with a SMART warning and loads of relocated sectors so it doesn't have the greatest graph anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (it's the little brother to the 3TB drive that Backblaze showed has something like a 40% death rate each year... I did have two of them, I now have one, go figure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ):


The constant head unloading might be caused by HWiNFO when it polls the drive for SMART status. But this is not a fault of HWiNFO, but rather the storage driver or drive firmware. If you disable the SMART sensor in HWiNFO (hit Del on the sensor heading) and the problem goes away, then it's the proof.


----------



## Brko

Hello.

Very interested to buy this MBO. I see that 1002 BIOS is official now on Asus Support site - LINK

Is still possible to brick board with 1002 BIOS? I am reading quite opposite insights across the internets, some say (majority here) that BIOS 1002 is OK, and somewhere else I read that somebody manage to brick it with 0038 and/or 1001. Still find this board as best for OC Ryzens.

My RAM choice would be Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200MHz 2x8GB - CMK16GX4M2B3200C16. QVL is OK with it and I saw on Page 1 that it works on XMP / DCOP 3200MHz on this MBO.

Thanks to everybody for feedback. I am waiting a little bit more for Ryzen R5 1600, to see how it does with games and OC, and if it is just a tad behind (performance-wise) R7 1700, would go for R5. If not, R7 1700 all the way.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> File attached:
> 
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!Aqg7KdDBqulRj0IYj0FV8ODus8z5


Thanks. Will need to check this with ASUS...


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brko*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> Very interested to buy this MBO. I see that 1002 BIOS is official now on Asus Support site - LINK
> 
> Is still possible to brick board with 1002 BIOS? I am reading quite opposite insights across the internets, some say (majority here) that BIOS 1002 is OK, and somewhere else I read that somebody manage to brick it with 0038 and/or 1001. Still find this board as best for OC Ryzens.
> 
> My RAM choice would be Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200MHz 2x8GB - CMK16GX4M2B3200C16. QVL is OK with it and I saw on Page 1 that it works on XMP / DCOP 3200MHz on this MBO.
> 
> Thanks to everybody for feedback. I am waiting a little bit more for Ryzen R5 1600, to see how it does with games and OC, and if it is just a tad behind (performance-wise) R7 1700, would go for R5. If not, R7 1700 all the way.


as long as your 0902 or higher you most likely wont brick it. (on accident anyway)


----------



## serfeldon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brko*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> Very interested to buy this MBO. I see that 1002 BIOS is official now on Asus Support site - LINK
> 
> Is still possible to brick board with 1002 BIOS? I am reading quite opposite insights across the internets, some say (majority here) that BIOS 1002 is OK, and somewhere else I read that somebody manage to brick it with 0038 and/or 1001. Still find this board as best for OC Ryzens.
> 
> My RAM choice would be Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200MHz 2x8GB - CMK16GX4M2B3200C16. QVL is OK with it and I saw on Page 1 that it works on XMP / DCOP 3200MHz on this MBO.
> 
> Thanks to everybody for feedback. I am waiting a little bit more for Ryzen R5 1600, to see how it does with games and OC, and if it is just a tad behind (performance-wise) R7 1700, would go for R5. If not, R7 1700 all the way.


I think memory with Samsung B-Die ICs run better with Ryzen and I don't believe your choice has those. I would consider changing ram choice if I were you. I think gskill tridentz 3200mhz cl14 or gskill tridentz 3600 cl16 are best options.


----------



## hotstocks

Question:
What is the best heatsink/fan cpu cooler that is 100% Ryzen compatible out of the box right now.
I have gone with water AIOs in the past but really don't want to because of the problems people are
having with them as well as the fact that a top regular hsf gets the same temps as a Corsair H100i.
I also like regular heatsinks because you don't have to guess at the temps like with a waterblock,
I can touch my normal heatsink and know whether the chip is running hot or not. If you cant touch it
you are probably at 75-80C if it is just warm/hot you are probably around 50-70 C. So assuming money
is no object, what cooler should I order (also has to fit with tall trident Z ram on crosshair VI obviously)
Thanks


----------



## Brko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serfeldon*
> 
> I think memory with Samsung B-Die ICs run better with Ryzen and I don't believe your choice has those. I would consider changing ram choice if I were you. I think gskill tridentz 3200mhz cl14 or gskill tridentz 3600 cl16 are best options.


Thanks for info.

My vendor has TridentZ 3200 CL16 2x8GB / F4-3200C16D-16GTZB.
So, I am better of with those?


----------



## serfeldon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brko*
> 
> Thanks for info.
> 
> My vendor has TridentZ 3200 CL16 2x8GB / F4-3200C16D-16GTZB.
> So, I am better of with those?


Nope, the 3200 CL16 doesn't have samsung B-die ICs.


----------



## Brko

No CL14 @ my vendor. Only Cors LPX and some RipJaws kits.
And Kingston but these were never in my sight


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brko*
> 
> Thanks for info.
> 
> My vendor has TridentZ 3200 CL16 2x8GB / F4-3200C16D-16GTZB.
> So, I am better of with those?


Are you in AUS? I couldn't find any easily accessible CL14 either. I have the CL16 kit you mentioned and currently capped at 2400mhz


----------



## Brko

No, I am in EU. 200 EUR is not the money l would give for RAM, damn it








Corsair is a lot cheaper. I saw on 1st page that it works @ 3200 CL16 on this MBO. QVL also support it.

Ok, QVL is 2 weeks old. Maybe new list will appear soon.


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Ok.
> 
> Whats default voltage for the 1800x ?


After loading defaults and starting from scratch it worked.thx


----------



## lordzed83

Elmor any new bioses for us this week to try out??







btw any idea when/if we will have bios with T1/T2 sellection instead of flashing?? Always having hearth attack after flashing bios Dat will it boot feel


----------



## carlosdivega

Hi all,
I'm not in air cooling. So I can't recommend any CPU heatsink/fan combo for the Ryzen.

However I can recommend the XSPC CPU waterblock Raystorm Pro AM4. This brand new version of the Raystorm CPU block directly mounts to the original AMD backplate delivered with the C6H.









This waterblock has excellent performance, is looking gorgeous and has no problem with some rubber gasket.


----------



## lordzed83

Well those just came in. Ill report how it goes as those are 99.9% samsungs


----------



## Badeanda

Has anyone tried this motherboard with NZXT Kraken X62 and G.Skill FlareX or Trident Z? Need new memory and not sure if it will fit, as Kraken X62 is very close/over the memory slots.


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Well, unfortunately the link the the 3D files on their website is broken.
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/3D-Printing/ takes you nowhere.


Fuming !!!!! I don't have a printer but i woke up this morning eager to see ya prints and pics.

Oki this one- you gonna call me mad.....

Cold boot issue- 3 days ago i Up my LLC from auto to 2 and OC on chiip
Cold boot issue- 2 days ago i Tightened my Ram timings 16 18 18 36 to 16 16 16 36
Yesterday no cold boot issue. Put it down to luck
Today no cold boot issue..... Felt i had to say something I can see why changing memory timings could affect boots but that would be loosening them surly ?
CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 hynix

Probably unrelated. Either way No cold boot issue FTW

Badeanda

As you can see for your self it look tight but do able. Put one of you existing ram at closest slot and have a play. will give you a good idea. Also I'm sure i seen a pic some where ..


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badeanda*
> 
> Has anyone tried this motherboard with NZXT Kraken X62 and G.Skill FlareX or Trident Z? Need new memory and not sure if it will fit, as Kraken X62 is very close/over the memory slots.


No problems here!


----------



## Mumak

@LuckyImperial and @others
The problem with WATER_IN/WATER_OUT temperatures (and some other extended temperatures on MAXIMUS IX series) was in HWiNFO and should be fixed now.
Please try this build and let me know if it works properly now: www.hwinfo.com/beta/hw64_547_3128.zip

Thanks @elmor !


----------



## Badeanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> No problems here!


Thanks, and if you use the closest slot?


----------



## jimmy235

Anyone here, who has the problem with Supremacy EVO rubber?
I have the same problem and the motherboard is only posting with really loosen bolts.
Also EK`s reply:
___________________________________________________________________
Dear customer

Thank you for contacting us.

Boot problems are usually associated with the correctness of the installation procedure. One of the most common mistakes is the incorrect orientation of the metal backplate (the ribbed side must always face away from the motherboard).

The other reason for malfunctioning is usually linked to overtightening the mounting mechanism. However, the Supremacy blocks are designed to prevent this issue.

Very rarely the rubber gasket itself can be the reason for improper operation. It is almost impossible to determine the root cause of this issue, but with the replacement of the rubber gasket, the problem has been solved in all cases so far.

I can offer you this rubber for free if you give me your full name and address and your phone number.

Best regards, Igor
___________________________________________________________________


----------



## Badeanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmy235*
> 
> Anyone here, who has the problem with Supremacy EVO rubber?
> I have the same problem and the motherboard is only posting with really loosen bolts.
> Also EK`s reply:
> ___________________________________________________________________
> Dear customer
> 
> Thank you for contacting us.
> 
> Boot problems are usually associated with the correctness of the installation procedure. One of the most common mistakes is the incorrect orientation of the metal backplate (the ribbed side must always face away from the motherboard).
> 
> The other reason for malfunctioning is usually linked to overtightening the mounting mechanism. However, the Supremacy blocks are designed to prevent this issue.
> 
> Very rarely the rubber gasket itself can be the reason for improper operation. It is almost impossible to determine the root cause of this issue, but with the replacement of the rubber gasket, the problem has been solved in all cases so far.
> 
> I can offer you this rubber for free if you give me your full name and address and your phone number.
> 
> Best regards, Igor
> ___________________________________________________________________


Hi Jimmy235,

Read the first post. Elmor has mentioned the problem there. EK should be awere of this. I find that answer very strange, unless you didn't provide the right information upon contacting them.


----------



## Ubardog

@LuckyImperial

@ there printing site
https://www.shapeways.com/product/Y8VL8WX6U/cable-cover-long?optionId=61632920
Show the cable cover long to work with
SUPPPORT motherboards:
ROG Maximus IX Hero=============== I presume our mount points are same
ROG Strix Z270E Gaming
ROG Strix Z270F Gaming
ROG Strix Z270H GAMING
ROG Strix H270F Gaming
ROG Strix B250F Gaming
Prime Z270-A
Prime Z270-AR
TUF Z270 Mark 2
So i went here

https://www.asus.com/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-MAXIMUS-IX-HERO/3d-printing/

All links work









Just double check measurements and shizzle







I wanna see some prints badly


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badeanda*
> 
> Thanks, and if you use the closest slot?


as far is i can remember no problem! but can double check it tonight!


----------



## wolfpack122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badeanda*
> 
> Thanks, and if you use the closest slot?


This guy had all 4 slots occupied with TridentZ sticks while using a Kraken X62.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqT4SnTaP0c


----------



## jimmy235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badeanda*
> 
> Hi Jimmy235,
> 
> Read the first post. Elmor has mentioned the problem there. EK should be awere of this. I find that answer very strange, unless you didn't provide the right information upon contacting them.


Hi Badeanda,

they`ve got following information from me:
________________________________________________________________________________
Hi,
i wrote today in the morning, but typed may the wrong mail adress.
I have the problem that my PC is not starting after mounting the Supremacy with the AM4 Mounting Kit.
I read that you have a new Rubber gasket, which is half as thick.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624612/1800x-crosshair-vi-hero-issues/40
I loosen the bolts of the backplate and after that it started. Some times the system stucks again and i have to press on to the CPU block, then the system runs again.
Any advice or can you send me the updated rubber gasket ASAP?

Attachment(s)
Invoice.pdf
AM4MountKit.JPG
________________________________________________________________________________

Edit:
I find the answer strange too, cause I meant that they are awared already about this.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brko*
> 
> No, I am in EU. 200 EUR is not the money l would give for RAM, damn it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair is a lot cheaper. I saw on 1st page that it works @ 3200 CL16 on this MBO. QVL also support it.
> 
> Ok, QVL is 2 weeks old. Maybe new list will appear soon.


You can get Rampage V for around 170 EUR.


----------



## Mumak

And here just another build to fix the WATER_FLOW sensor too: www.hwinfo.com/beta/hw64_547_3129.zip


----------



## egandt

Here is a confusing result, that I've noticed. When moving large files across the NIC (builtin to this MB) I get stuttering in the Windows 10 UI, before and after the transfer everything is fine, but when running I'm getting jerky mouse movements and UI operations, that make the PC seem more like a chromebook that anything else. Transfer speeds are good reaching 120M Peak and averaging 100M, so it is not a speed issue, but something else with this MB that is resulting in the shuttering during network operations, I do not see this on other systems and re-installing did nothing to resolve it. Local copies do not experience the issue.

I have install all relevant driver.

Video card is in the first 16x PCI-E slot, Adaptec Raid adapter is in the second 16x slot.

Thanks,
ERIC


----------



## bake86

Hi, i'm new but i follow this thread from the beginning.
Time ago i bough a 32GB ddr4 kit.
Trident Z 2 x 16GB 3200 15-15-15-34
I thought this was a good kit but now i learn that is hard to push it not even at it's limit, but also at the reference speed.
I see that many people here, like me, consider 32 GB a must for a future proof sistem. You have some information about this kits? is it mounting b-die chips?
Most important, is this situation only temporary? i mean, can we hope we can set our ram like it should just like on an intel sistem?


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Question:
> What is the best heatsink/fan cpu cooler that is 100% Ryzen compatible out of the box right now.
> I have gone with water AIOs in the past but really don't want to because of the problems people are
> having with them as well as the fact that a top regular hsf gets the same temps as a Corsair H100i.
> I also like regular heatsinks because you don't have to guess at the temps like with a waterblock,
> I can touch my normal heatsink and know whether the chip is running hot or not. If you cant touch it
> you are probably at 75-80C if it is just warm/hot you are probably around 50-70 C. So assuming money
> is no object, what cooler should I order (also has to fit with tall trident Z ram on crosshair VI obviously)
> Thanks


http://www.cryorig.com/r1-ultimate_us.php


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> I just rolled back to 0902 and everything is back to normal. 1002 may not like my RAM or something.


Bios 1002 changes the command rate from 2T to 1T and it makes problems with ram - I have TridentZ 2 x 8GB [email protected] (system shows 1.35V). I could not get it working around these settings with 1002 so I have stayed wit 0902 for now.

I am at 3,[email protected] right now - it's solid stable and my temperatures in the maximum stress are below 80 C.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> Bios 1002 changes the command rate from 2T to 1T and it makes problems with ram - I have TridentZ 2 x 8GB [email protected] (system shows 1.35V). I could not get it working around these settings with 1002 so I have stayed wit 0902 for now.
> 
> I am at 3,[email protected] right now - it's solid stable and my temperatures in the maximum stress are below 80 C.


You have 038 BIOS with RAM at 2N








You can update to this, almost always Newer BIOS is better


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egandt*
> 
> Here is a confusing result, that I've noticed. When moving large files across the NIC (builtin to this MB) I get stuttering in the Windows 10 UI, before and after the transfer everything is fine, but when running I'm getting jerky mouse movements and UI operations, that make the PC seem more like a chromebook that anything else. Transfer speeds are good reaching 120M Peak and averaging 100M, so it is not a speed issue, but something else with this MB that is resulting in the shuttering during network operations, I do not see this on other systems and re-installing did nothing to resolve it. Local copies do not experience the issue.
> 
> I have install all relevant driver.
> 
> Video card is in the first 16x PCI-E slot, Adaptec Raid adapter is in the second 16x slot.
> 
> Thanks,
> ERIC


Have you tried another NIC? perhaps a PCI-e x1 version.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egandt*
> 
> Here is a confusing result, that I've noticed. When moving large files across the NIC (builtin to this MB) I get stuttering in the Windows 10 UI, before and after the transfer everything is fine, but when running I'm getting jerky mouse movements and UI operations, that make the PC seem more like a chromebook that anything else. Transfer speeds are good reaching 120M Peak and averaging 100M, so it is not a speed issue, but something else with this MB that is resulting in the shuttering during network operations, I do not see this on other systems and re-installing did nothing to resolve it. Local copies do not experience the issue.
> 
> I have install all relevant driver.
> 
> Video card is in the first 16x PCI-E slot, Adaptec Raid adapter is in the second 16x slot.
> 
> Thanks,
> ERIC


Why not move the RAID controller to the "bottom" PCI Express slot? I know it is a PCI Express 2.0 slot, but it runs at x16, and lets you run your primary video card at Express 3.0 X16 speed. I have an Adaptec 8405 in my system and found this configuration works. Have you found you can run it in UEFI mode, or do you need to use "Legacy" for the SCSI controller to show up as a boot device(I am stuck using my Adaptec as a legacy device, UEFI shows the card and lets me manipulate it, but won't use it as a boot device).


----------



## bake86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brko*
> 
> Thanks for info.
> 
> My vendor has TridentZ 3200 CL16 2x8GB / F4-3200C16D-16GTZB.
> So, I am better of with those?


What about trident z 3200 cas 15 but 16x2 gb dual rank(obviously) kit?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> Bios 1002 changes the command rate from 2T to 1T and it makes problems with ram - I have TridentZ 2 x 8GB [email protected] (system shows 1.35V). I could not get it working around these settings with 1002 so I have stayed wit 0902 for now.
> 
> I am at 3,[email protected] right now - it's solid stable and my temperatures in the maximum stress are below 80 C.


I had the exact same issue after updating to 1002 from 0902. Vboot on 1.4v helped me! You could try this!

End settings:
Ram voltage: 1.35v
Vboot: 1.4v
Soc: 1.15v (just to see if it worked, you could lower it later if need)


----------



## newguyagain

After I updated to 1002 yesterday I decided toput in my remaining 2 ram stick.

And to my pleasant surprise I am now running 4x16GB DR @2666Mhz and 1T - nice!


----------



## Reikoji

Which is the more accurate indicator of CPU power useage in HWinfo64 (beta 3129).

CPU package power (SMU) under CPU [#0] AMD Ryzen 7 1800x
or
CPU core power (SVI2 TFN) under the same
or
CPU power under ASUS EC.

?

CPU core power and CPU power readings are always nearly the same, tho still different (CPU core power reading somewhat higher), but CPU package power is always almost 20w higher.


----------



## rt123

In stock
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132963&cm_re=ASUS_ROG_Crosshair_VI_Hero_AM4_AMD_X370_SATA_6Gb%2fs_USB_3.1_USB_3.0_ATX_Motherboards_-_AMD-_-13-132-963-_-Product

Ordered mine, coming same day as Sheepu.


----------



## egandt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Why not move the RAID controller to the "bottom" PCI Express slot? I know it is a PCI Express 2.0 slot, but it runs at x16, and lets you run your primary video card at Express 3.0 X16 speed. I have an Adaptec 8405 in my system and found this configuration works. Have you found you can run it in UEFI mode, or do you need to use "Legacy" for the SCSI controller to show up as a boot device(I am stuck using my Adaptec as a legacy device, UEFI shows the card and lets me manipulate it, but won't use it as a boot device).


I have a Adpatec 6805T on the latest firmware and yes it works with UEFI, kind of cool as I can configure it from the Asus BIOS in this mode, however I do not like that there is no data the system simply sits at a blank screen upon boot while initializing. I'd verify you are on the latest Adaptec BIOS, as I need to update before UEFI mode worked. All that being said I do not boot of the RAID6 it is for storage I boot off an M.2 960 EVO. As for moving it I guess I can give that a try.

ERIC


----------



## Badeanda

Is there any kind of benefits with FlareX compared to TridentZ?

FlareX doesn't offer 32GB kits with cas14 and 3200MHz. I want the option for upgrading to 64gb later if needed.


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> I had the exact same issue after updating to 1002 from 0902. Vboot on 1.4v helped me! You could try this!
> 
> End settings:
> Ram voltage: 1.35v
> Vboot: 1.4v
> Soc: 1.15v (just to see if it worked, you could lower it later if need)


I believe, I have tried 1.4V and 1.17 for Soc but without success









I will stick with 0902 for a while. I have had a few problems when I tried to change a few parameters (my CPU voltage got stuck at 1.35 no matter that I set it below 1.3, even 1.2). So, right now I will wait for a new bios to check it out and finally, enjoy my build


----------



## SkItZo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> After I updated to 1002 yesterday I decided toput in my remaining 2 ram stick.
> 
> And to my pleasant surprise I am now running 4x16GB DR @2666Mhz and 1T - nice!


Nice, what RAM are you using?

Thanks


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkItZo*
> 
> Nice, what RAM are you using?
> 
> Thanks


Gskill Ripjaws V 3000Mhz - so nothin too special. Maybe this 1T is a false reading. But in previous BIOS I always has 2T with all 4 dimms installed


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> You can get Rampage V for around 170 EUR.


Ripjaws V I meant, 2x 8gb 3200-CL14. Stupid names anyway.


----------



## SkItZo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Gskill Ripjaws V 3000Mhz - so nothin too special. Maybe this 1T is a false reading. But in previous BIOS I always has 2T with all 4 dimms installed


Cheers +rep


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> I just upgraded from 0902 to 1002, and have found a number of disturbing issues with the new BIOS. CPU temperatures according to Asus AI Suite 3 have increased from 19-35 degrees C and now hover up around 50 degrees. I could clock my G.skill Ripjaws V F4-3200C16D-32GVR memory to 2666 on 0902, but have NO luck going over 2400 with the new version.
> 
> It looks like I need to go back, because the only benefit is that the PCH temp has gone down by 4 degrees.
> 
> Am I the only one with these issues?


Are you using a 1700 (non-X)? If so this could just be SenseMI skew issue that causes your sensor to report different from reality. Set it to disabled and you'll get the correct reading.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> *LLC Experimentation, Day 2 Continued...*
> 
> 1.3375v CPU gives 1.306v under load (with very short dips to 1.300v), 1.000v SoC gives 0.994v under load. Succeeded at 10 passes of IBT AVX at Maximum.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I can get one more step lower on the Vcore...


LLC Experimentation, Day 2 Last Update...

Was not able to succeed at 10 passes of IBT AVX at Maximum at anything lower than 1.3375v CPU. What's interesting is that I also couldn't repeat my previous success at 1.3375v CPU and 1.000v SoC. I had to increase the SoC to 1.0250v to again succeed at 10 passes of IBT AVX at Maximum. First thing tonight I'm going to try to repeat at 1.3375v CPU and 1.025v SoC. If it succeeds, I will move forward with full stability testing using RealBench, Prime95, Y-Cruncher, x264, AIDA64, and of course some actual gaming.


----------



## headmixer

Hello OC's
Well I made the jump Got the 1700X,C6H, and 2666 flairX (2x8).
All is well, " except" I can't get the RAID driver to load during Win10 install.
Win10 does not recognize the driver.
Is there a fix for this ?
I have allways used a 6 ssd RAID0 setup, and have never had problem until now.
Thanks


----------



## y0bailey

UPDATE:

I STILL CANNOT FREAKING SHUT MY COMPUTER DOWN!

Reverted all settings to 100% stock. No go.

Uninstalled AISUITE. No go.

About to reformat W10 and just see if that helps, but dear god I hate this computer.


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> LLC Experimentation, Day 2 Last Update...
> 
> Was not able to succeed at 10 passes of IBT AVX at Maximum at anything lower than 1.3375v CPU. What's interesting is that I also couldn't repeat my previous success at 1.3375v CPU and 1.000v SoC. I had to increase the SoC to 1.0250v to again succeed at 10 passes of IBT AVX at Maximum. First thing tonight I'm going to try to repeat at 1.3375v CPU and 1.025v SoC. If it succeeds, I will move forward with full stability testing using RealBench, Prime95, Y-Cruncher, x264, AIDA64, and of course some actual gaming.


Nice, I will make some extended stability test at my 3,[email protected] (drops to 1.22V under load but without errors yet)


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> I STILL CANNOT FREAKING SHUT MY COMPUTER DOWN!
> 
> Reverted all settings to 100% stock. No go.
> 
> Uninstalled AISUITE. No go.
> 
> About to reformat W10 and just see if that helps, but dear god I hate this computer.


Could you try any live linux distribution? I have successfully installed Linux Mint 18 (works like a charm).


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> Are you using a 1700 (non-X)? If so this could just be SenseMI skew issue that causes your sensor to report different from reality. Set it to disabled and you'll get the correct reading.


Nope, I am using the 1800X. The strange thing is this all changed in the move from 0902 to 1002. Fans are also running faster in the BIOS screen as well, hinting that the BIOS update causes the problem. Going back to 0902 brought back the lower temperature readings and is allowing my RAM to run at the 2666 again. If it was just the RAM issues I could understand that(since 1001 and 1002 are intended for 1T RAM, but the reported change in temperatures is what has me bothered.

I know that the 1700X and 1800X are supposed to report +20 degrees prior to the fix, so in theory, if anything, the new BIOS should have shown a reduction in temperatures, not increase if it was just a reporting issue.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> I STILL CANNOT FREAKING SHUT MY COMPUTER DOWN!
> 
> Reverted all settings to 100% stock. No go.
> 
> Uninstalled AISUITE. No go.
> 
> About to reformat W10 and just see if that helps, but dear god I hate this computer.


What RAM are you using? Have you checked if things work properly with ONE stick of RAM in slot A2? What BIOS version are you running?


----------



## gupsterg

Needs some help guys. Stuck on phone at mo. I just got back my F4-3200C14D-GTZ , I'm failing to get into windows on UEFI defaults. Tried bios 0902 and 1002. I just get the stuck windows flag.

I've 0 issues on the CMK8GX4M2A2400C14, I've even done 4hrs memtest with that kit just using 2666MHz strap. I've also got a set of BLS4G4D240FSE.8FBD, again 0 issues. Both these set's aren't even on the QVL!

Anyone able to share some settings? On my phone at present







.


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> What RAM are you using? Have you checked if things work properly with ONE stick of RAM in slot A2? What BIOS version are you running?


Bios 1002
Ram 2x8gb Corsair lpx 3200 in a2 b2 slots.

Haven't tried single stick yet. Currently reformatting w10


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Bios 1002
> Ram 2x8gb Corsair lpx 3200 in a2 b2 slots.
> 
> Haven't tried single stick yet. Currently reformatting w10


Check with 0902, might be a 1002 problem.


----------



## AMDfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Question:
> What is the best heatsink/fan cpu cooler that is 100% Ryzen compatible out of the box right now.
> I have gone with water AIOs in the past but really don't want to because of the problems people are
> having with them as well as the fact that a top regular hsf gets the same temps as a Corsair H100i.
> I also like regular heatsinks because you don't have to guess at the temps like with a waterblock,
> I can touch my normal heatsink and know whether the chip is running hot or not. If you cant touch it
> you are probably at 75-80C if it is just warm/hot you are probably around 50-70 C. So assuming money
> is no object, what cooler should I order (also has to fit with tall trident Z ram on crosshair VI obviously)
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> http://www.cryorig.com/r1-ultimate_us.php


+1 for Cryorig, but look for the Universal versions to avoid RAM clearance issues. I'm also using TridentZ's and have the H5 Universal.


----------



## pantsoftime

I'm relatively new to this thread - I've been able to cover the last week or so of posts and it seems that there are some compelling reasons to attempt a P-state OC. Is there a guide for how to do this best/properly? I've seen some people talk about caveats to doing it such as issues with VID and also cases where the OS won't downclock to higher P-states. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Thanks in advance.


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Check with 0902, might be a 1002 problem.


Reformat fixed the issue!

No idea what the hell was going on. Between installing Ryzen master, AISUITE, Aura, etc. something must of went haywire.


----------



## NemChem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> The constant head unloading might be caused by HWiNFO when it polls the drive for SMART status. But this is not a fault of HWiNFO, but rather the storage driver or drive firmware. If you disable the SMART sensor in HWiNFO (hit Del on the sensor heading) and the problem goes away, then it's the proof.


Thanks Mumak, this fixed it! Now I can run HWiNFO again with piece of mind







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badeanda*
> 
> Hi Jimmy235,
> 
> Read the first post. Elmor has mentioned the problem there. EK should be awere of this. I find that answer very strange, unless you didn't provide the right information upon contacting them.


I got the same reply, I think it's their standard "we know there's an issue, but we don't want to fully admit it" answer... "It could be A, B, C, but every case so far has been fixed by changing the rubber" lol







.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Reformat fixed the issue!
> 
> No idea what the hell was going on. Between installing Ryzen master, AISUITE, Aura, etc. something must of went haywire.


One thing I have seen in the past is when fast boot is disabled in the BIOS, but Windows 10 thinks it should be using it. Reboot works, but shutdown itself hangs there when the problem is going on. It comes down to a problem with the "suspend" functionality(not to be confused with sleep). I suspect that when you did the full reinstall, it fixed your suspend/fast boot issue. Anyway, I am glad to hear your problem has been resolved.

On the software front, I have been sticking with the Asus AI Suite, and Corsair Link 4(which is a bit buggy to say the least). I don't bother with Aura, and Ryzen Master seems redundant if you are using AI Suite 5(correct me if Ryzen Master offers extra features or does anything better).


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> LLC Experimentation, Day 2 Last Update...
> 
> Was not able to succeed at 10 passes of IBT AVX at Maximum at anything lower than 1.3375v CPU. What's interesting is that I also couldn't repeat my previous success at 1.3375v CPU and 1.000v SoC. I had to increase the SoC to 1.0250v to again succeed at 10 passes of IBT AVX at Maximum. First thing tonight I'm going to try to repeat at 1.3375v CPU and 1.025v SoC. If it succeeds, I will move forward with full stability testing using RealBench, Prime95, Y-Cruncher, x264, AIDA64, and of course some actual gaming.


I told this many times. Nobody took it serious! Increasing soc helped me get stability some times!


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> I told this many times. Nobody took it serious! Increasing soc helped me get stability some times!


The only reason I still say it "may" help with stability is because of you! From my testing, other than 0.9v (couldn't boot with 3200 14-14-14-34) 0.95v has worked with all my stress tests. Although I have not run intel burner on maximum. Your assistance on these forums are highly valued!









Also, I bumped my SOC to 1.0v just in case though.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> The only reason I still say it "may" help with stability is because of you! From my testing, other than 0.9v (couldn't boot with 3200 14-14-14-34) 0.95v has worked with all my stress tests. Although I have not run intel burner on maximum. Your assistance on these forums are highly valued!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I bumped my SOC to 1.0v just in case though.


I set my SOC from the get go to 1.0v but hasnt helped me reach 3200 which is a bummer, everyone else with my ram seems to be able to.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Needs some help guys. Stuck on phone at mo. I just got back my F4-3200C14D-GTZ , I'm failing to get into windows on UEFI defaults. Tried bios 0902 and 1002. I just get the stuck windows flag.
> 
> I've 0 issues on the CMK8GX4M2A2400C14, I've even done 4hrs memtest with that kit just using 2666MHz strap. I've also got a set of BLS4G4D240FSE.8FBD, again 0 issues. Both these set's aren't even on the QVL!
> 
> Anyone able to share some settings? On my phone at present
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Gup, i have the same sticks only RGB version. F4-3200C14D-GT(R)

- Did you reset the defaults? probarly you did !
- My ram settings: 1.35v / vboot on 1.4v (needed for 1002 bios) / 1.15 soc manual (you can lower it later when you find no problems)
- After everything you could try booting with only 1 stick, change the orders

update us !


----------



## gupsterg

I'm stuck in either Q-Code/LED heaven or Win 7 f"flag freeze"







, even on 2133MHz on 3200MHz RAM







.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> The only reason I still say it "may" help with stability is because of you! From my testing, other than 0.9v (couldn't boot with 3200 14-14-14-34) 0.95v has worked with all my stress tests. Although I have not run intel burner on maximum. Your assistance on these forums are highly valued!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I bumped my SOC to 1.0v just in case though.


Thanks! mate







.. im using manual on 1.10-1.15 for testing, but after i got stability , im changing it to something lower with offsets.. But definitely more then 1.05v


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Gup, i have the same sticks only RGB version. F4-3200C14D-GT(R)
> 
> - Did you reset the defaults? probarly you did !
> - My ram settings: 1.35v / vboot on 1.4v (needed for 1002 bios) / 1.15 soc manual (you can lower it later when you find no problems)
> - After everything you could try booting with only 1 stick, change the orders
> 
> update us !


VBoot only helps well before you get the Windows Boot screen, it's not that.

I need mine on 1.43v just to POST but once it does the RAM is fine on 1.35v.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> VBoot only helps well before you get the Windows Boot screen, it's not that.
> 
> I need mine on 1.43v just to POST but once it does the RAM is fine on 1.35v.


Im just sharing my settings.. and gup also gets Qcodes before windows boot i assume..


----------



## Targonis

Since we are on page 592 of this thread, I am wondering if anyone has written a full GUIDE to overclocking Ryzen with the ROG Crosshair VI Hero yet. I am still a newb when it comes to serious overclocking, but I am starting to think that I may need to write one, going from what software utilities are the best for checking system information, to going through ALL those BIOS options, and covering the best ways to overclock the CPU, and getting the best RAM settings. All of this will require a fair amount of research for me, so if there is already SOMETHING started, that would be a big help.


----------



## OnSync

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Since we are on page 592 of this thread, I am wondering if anyone has written a full GUIDE to overclocking Ryzen with the ROG Crosshair VI Hero yet. I am still a newb when it comes to serious overclocking, but I am starting to think that I may need to write one, going from what software utilities are the best for checking system information, to going through ALL those BIOS options, and covering the best ways to overclock the CPU, and getting the best RAM settings. All of this will require a fair amount of research for me, so if there is already SOMETHING started, that would be a big help.


I would actually like to know this as well if anyone has a stable build with 1700X, Hero IV and 3600 MHz (B-die) RAMs.
Cuz all I see for almost these 600 pages is complains and issues, but not real solutions or OC guides...


----------



## gupsterg

What I've done so far guys:-

- UEFI reset to defaults before swapping to F4-3200C14D-16GTZ.
- Power removed from rig, "CMOS CLR" pressed.

0902 posts, several loops like flipping 3 or so







. Then I get the press "F1" message due to "CMOS CLR", I get into UEFI and then "Load Optimized Defaults", then I get several loops like 3 or so







. Splash of ROG screen and then Win flag start and freeze







.

I press reset on case, get back to UEFI after which several loops of board booting. I then tried iterations of:-

- SOC increased to 0.950V (rest are [Auto]
- Setting a strap of 2400MHz, 2666MHz
- Looser timings like 16-16-16
- VBOOT 1.35V & VDIMM 1.35V

Again freeze Win flag.

Then used "Flashback" to 1002. Boot and got Q-Code 07, power down and then "CMOS CLR" with power removed. Get boot loop of board, get to UEFI, select "Load Optimized Defaults". Then again several boots of board and then Win flag freeze.

1 reset was stuck on 0d. Then another 07. Then again get into UEFI.

- SOC increased to 0.950V (rest are [Auto]
- Setting a strap of 2400MHz, 2666MHz
- Looser timings like 16-16-16
- VBOOT 1.35V & VDIMM 1.35V

Again freeze Win flag.

One time the board got stuck in "scenario" where it had Q-Code F9, kept resetting and trying to boot and stuck at F9 again.

The board went from dreamy single posts to nightmare on elm street with Q-Code/LED + Win flag freeze!







.


----------



## Decoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Since we are on page 592 of this thread, I am wondering if anyone has written a full GUIDE to overclocking Ryzen with the ROG Crosshair VI Hero yet. I am still a newb when it comes to serious overclocking, but I am starting to think that I may need to write one, going from what software utilities are the best for checking system information, to going through ALL those BIOS options, and covering the best ways to overclock the CPU, and getting the best RAM settings. All of this will require a fair amount of research for me, so if there is already SOMETHING started, that would be a big help.


I think we should wait until the month of May, for us that aren't that deep into overclocking our computers, but still want to try it. According to AMD's blog, they will be improving the overclocking capabilities for ram on mobos some time in the month of May.
https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/03/30/amd-ryzen-community-update-2

I've had a really nice experience in the past with overclocking my computer: with a 50% overclock on my Q6600 cpu, and a 25% overclock on my 2700k. Given the terrible state of gaming, and computer/network privacy and security, the whole own-a-pc isn't as glorious as it was, and so I've settled for Ryzen, going for a passive cooling setup, looking forward to my first 8 core cpu.


----------



## nosequeponer

i´m surprised of the amount of trouble you are getting with the memory, i got mine stable @ 3200 since day one, i have the gskil, 14.14.14.34 1T 1.35v,


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

i updated bios, but now i cant seem to boot into my USB for windows 10. thoughts??


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> i updated bios, but now i cant seem to boot into my USB for windows 10. thoughts??


Change your first boot device to your USB drive.


----------



## twistedspace

I got some F4-2400C15D-16GTZR. I have two sets of this ram and i want to know if i should just run 2 dimms instead of all 4 slots. How much would that affect performance. It runs stable out of box at 2133 with 15-15-15-36 timings on 2T 1.20v. I want to try to get it to 2400 using the xmp profile timings.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nosequeponer*
> 
> i´m surprised of the amount of trouble you are getting with the memory, i got mine stable @ 3200 since day one, i have the gskil, 14.14.14.34 1T 1.35v,


Brand spanker kit, straight from G.Skill RMA center, has Mar 2017 stamp on hologram, just broke it's "virginity" sticker and inserted







.

Is A500 serial (ie B-Die), single sided.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nosequeponer*
> 
> i´m surprised of the amount of trouble you are getting with the memory, i got mine stable @ 3200 since day one, i have the gskil, 14.14.14.34 1T 1.35v,


Wish I had that luck; I've got the same RAM and whilst I can boot at 3200 14-14-14-34-1T usually, any reboot is a crap shoot with F9 codes on the Q-Code LED.

I've just dropped to 2933 for the time being.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Brand spanker kit, straight from G.Skill RMA center, has Mar 2017 stamp on hologram, just broke it's "virginity" sticker and inserted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Is A500 serial (ie B-Die), single sided.


- Did you check : memory modules are seated correctly ?
- Did you tried with 1 stick, or changing the order ?


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> Change your first boot device to your USB drive.


i hit F8 and click the USB drive and the menu goes away but my system just sits here and doesn't do anything i get Q code 0d


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> i hit F8 and click the USB drive and the menu goes away but my system just sits here and doesn't do anything i get Q code 0d


qCode 0d with a green led means successful post. Go into your BIOS and change your first boot device to your USB.


----------



## Zhany

Woke up this morning to see my computer had rebooted, look like I had a WHEA error overnight code 18 I think from what the log said. I'm thinking trying to run my SOC at 0.950v was a wee bit too low for my ram at 2666mhz I bumped it up to 0.985v and hopefully that should keep it from happening again.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> qCode 0d with a green led means successful post. Go into your BIOS and change your first boot device to your USB.


done, now i click boot menu from bio's, click the USB and it is frozen with green light and 0d code.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Wish I had that luck; I've got the same RAM and whilst I can boot at 3200 14-14-14-34-1T usually, any reboot is a crap shoot with F9 codes on the Q-Code LED.
> 
> I've just dropped to 2933 for the time being.


I'd be happy with even 2400MHz until FW has improved, but I can't even get it running on 2133MHz







. I may have to just store the Trident-Z and use the other RAM I have until then







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> - Did you check : memory modules are seated correctly ?
> - Did you tried with 1 stick, or changing the order ?


I inserted in slots A2 / B2 , just like my other kits. I inserted A2 1st, checked seating with LED torch, then wacked in 2nd dimm to B2.

Will try a reseat and single dimm.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> done, now i click boot menu from bio's, click the USB and it is frozen with green light and 0d code.


Something may be wrong with your Windows 10 copy on your USB. You should boot right up. Format, and reinstall Windows 10 on that USB.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> Something may be wrong with your Windows 10 copy on your USB. You should boot right up. Format, and reinstall Windows 10 on that USB.


Sounds good, ill give that a shot and report back.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> done, now i click boot menu from bio's, click the USB and it is frozen with green light and 0d code.


Did you remove the USB stick you updated the BIOS with?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> Woke up this morning to see my computer had rebooted, look like I had a WHEA error overnight code 18 I think from what the log said. I'm thinking trying to run my SOC at 0.950v was a wee bit too low for my ram at 2666mhz I bumped it up to 0.985v and hopefully that should keep it from happening again.


Try running RealBench (stress test mode for at least an hour) with HWiNFO. I discovered that this reveals WHEA errors pretty well.

Also, WHEA errors are usually caused by and can be avoided by increasing the CPU voltage. From my experience, increasing the SOC does not fix WHEA errors.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I'd be happy with even 2400MHz until FW has improved, but I can't even get it running on 2133MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I may have to just store the Trident-Z and use the other RAM I have until then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I inserted in slots A2 / B2 , just like my other kits. I inserted A2 1st, checked seating with LED torch, then wacked in 2nd dimm to B2.
> 
> Will try a reseat and single dimm.


And as last option i would test to boot win install from USB ,just to check if it past the windows pre checks. Or even a startup repair from windows!


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> I think we should wait until the month of May, for us that aren't that deep into overclocking our computers, but still want to try it. According to AMD's blog, they will be improving the overclocking capabilities for ram on mobos some time in the month of May.
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/03/30/amd-ryzen-community-update-2
> 
> I've had a really nice experience in the past with overclocking my computer: with a 50% overclock on my Q6600 cpu, and a 25% overclock on my 2700k. Given the terrible state of gaming, and computer/network privacy and security, the whole own-a-pc isn't as glorious as it was, and so I've settled for Ryzen, going for a passive cooling setup, looking forward to my first 8 core cpu.


It may take a month to collect all the data, and even if it is EASIER to get better memory/overclocking results, there are people like myself who see the 2,000,000 options Asus has made available to us, and would like to have at least a clue what this stuff means. Going forward, I have not seen a solid guide to overclocking, just tips and such. Breaking it down into RAM and CPU overclocking(and yes, I know that some settings affect both) just seems like it would help a lot of people. For now, I went the easy route on my 1800X, I just set the CPU multiplier to 38.5 and the rest on auto to keep the temperatures and fan speeds reasonably quiet. RAM has been an issue, but my "cheap" Ripjaws V 3200 with a 2x16 gig and 16 latency has been "ok" at 2666 settings, I just don't know enough yet to figure out how to get it above that point, and research is needed.


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Try running RealBench (stress test mode for at least an hour) with HWiNFO. I discovered that this reveals WHEA errors pretty well.
> 
> Also, WHEA errors are usually caused by and can be avoided by increasing the CPU voltage. From my experience, increasing the SOC does not fix WHEA errors.


I'm currently running on stock settings though with CPU voltage on Auto, thats what made me think probably SOC voltage, or could be my ram timings Its rated for 16-18-18-39 and I'm running 16-16-18-39-1T

I will use real bench though, thank you for the suggestion


----------



## Serchio

I would like to keep my CPU's temperatures below 80C, so I have decreased cores' speed and here you go:



3817MHz @ 1.325V (1.306V under stress).


----------



## y0bailey

More weirdness on my end.

Reformatted to fix my weird "won't shut down" bug. It worked!

Now my NVMe (mydigitalssd) drive is back to benchmarking slow without write-buffer cache disabled.

I tried to OCZ driver installation (replacing windows NVMe driver with OCZ rd400 driver) and it isn't helping improve my speeds (which it did last time!?)

I'm going to try it a bit more, but the NVMe frustrations continue.

Wishing I bought an OCZ or Samsung drive at this point. All to save $20!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Wish I had that luck; I've got the same RAM and whilst I can boot at 3200 14-14-14-34-1T usually, any reboot is a crap shoot with F9 codes on the Q-Code LED.
> 
> I've just dropped to 2933 for the time being.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be happy with even 2400MHz until FW has improved, but I can't even get it running on 2133MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I may have to just store the Trident-Z and use the other RAM I have until then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> - Did you check : memory modules are seated correctly ?
> - Did you tried with 1 stick, or changing the order ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I inserted in slots A2 / B2 , just like my other kits. I inserted A2 1st, checked seating with LED torch, then wacked in 2nd dimm to B2.
> 
> Will try a reseat and single dimm.
Click to expand...

That's an odd problem gupsterg, Typically this ram has been working out of the box. Have you tried a single stick yet to see if it'll boot. I have had issues when swapping rams and have had to use an "extended" CMOS clr. Nopwer and battery out held reset button for ~ 30-60 seconds. Then let it sit for 30 minutes. Cleared again and next time it would boot.
I have this sneaking suspicion that BIOS settings don't clear very well. Same when swapping CPUs I sometimes get weird behaviour.


----------



## gupsterg

@majestynl

Right finally got into windows on 1 dimm @ 2133MHz








.



Yeah I'v gone back in time as well if you view the clock







.

So what I did prior to getting into windows.

i) CLR CMOS , load optimised defaults and reboot.
ii) setup 1.35V VBOOT & VDIMM with SOC 1.000V.

Stuck in F9 boot loop, board keep booting and showing Q-Code and resetting and sticking again and again







. SO I then pull the power when it is between boots and seems off. I then remove B2 stick, CMOS CLR, load optimised defaults and am in Windows 7.

Gonna make a fresh backup image of windows before I do any more testing. Then gonna do HCI Memtest on 1 stick and then other.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's an odd problem gupsterg, Typically this ram has been working out of the box. Have you tried a single stick yet to see if it'll boot. I have had issues when swapping rams and have had to use an "extended" CMOS clr. Nopwer and battery out held reset button for ~ 30-60 seconds. Then let it sit for 30 minutes. Cleared again and next time it would boot.
> I have this sneaking suspicion that BIOS settings don't clear very well. Same when swapping CPUs I sometimes get weird behaviour.


I will try "extended" CMOS CLR soon, I'm just glad not to be on my phone







. The i5 is gone today, my golden chip gone to highest bidder.



Her new home H81 mobo with stock cooler







, new buyer was asking how much OC on that can I gain!!!







.


----------



## Zhany

Just completed an hour run of realbench, all appears to be well I will continue to monitor. Also it will be nice when I get water cooling going again either AIO or Custom, my temporary air cooler sounds like a freight train under load compared to even my H105 that I had on my i5


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's an odd problem gupsterg, Typically this ram has been working out of the box. Have you tried a single stick yet to see if it'll boot. I have had issues when swapping rams and have had to use an "extended" CMOS clr. Nopwer and battery out held reset button for ~ 30-60 seconds. Then let it sit for 30 minutes. Cleared again and next time it would boot.
> I have this sneaking suspicion that BIOS settings don't clear very well. Same when swapping CPUs I sometimes get weird behaviour.
> 
> 
> 
> I will try "extended" CMOS CLR soon, I'm just glad not to be on my phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The i5 is gone today, my golden chip gone to highest bidder.
> 
> 
> 
> Her new home H81 mobo with stock cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , new buyer was asking how much OC on that can I gain!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Yes it's always painful to part with the good ones. Even if that H81 OCs won't get far on the stock HS they're terrible


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @majestynl
> 
> Right finally got into windows on 1 dimm @ 2133MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'v gone back in time as well if you view the clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So what I did prior to getting into windows.
> 
> i) CLR CMOS , load optimised defaults and reboot.
> ii) setup 1.35V VBOOT & VDIMM with SOC 1.000V.
> 
> Stuck in F9 boot loop, board keep booting and showing Q-Code and resetting and sticking again and again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . SO I then pull the power when it is between boots and seems off. I then remove B2 stick, CMOS CLR, load optimised defaults and am in Windows 7.
> 
> Gonna make a fresh backup image of windows before I do any more testing. Then gonna do HCI Memtest on 1 stick and then other.


Glad your are back! Prepare yourself for a Mem OC







i think!


----------



## gupsterg

@Johan45

She served me well. Ahh well have the memories







.

Sometimes peeps say stability testing degrades a CPU, now my i5 was profiled 4.4GHz to 4.9GHz in 100MHz steps, x264/RB/[email protected] thrown at each, then I upped cache to 4.4GHz. I clocked up ~100hrs in all that, after that it pulls this, CPU: 5.2GHz Cache: 4.4GHz RAM: 2400MHz @ CL11 1T on air.

Yeah 5.2GHz was just stable on 1.314V for validation. I could use 5.1GHz 1.29V for web browsing/office work, not gaming/stability testing. 5.0GHz was bench stable with 1.29V.

It truly deserved the "Devil's Canyon" moniker







.

@Serchio

I hope this helps.



@majestynl

Taking "baby steps" mate







.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Since we are on page 592 of this thread, I am wondering if anyone has written a full GUIDE to overclocking Ryzen with the ROG Crosshair VI Hero yet. I am still a newb when it comes to serious overclocking, but I am starting to think that I may need to write one, going from what software utilities are the best for checking system information, to going through ALL those BIOS options, and covering the best ways to overclock the CPU, and getting the best RAM settings. All of this will require a fair amount of research for me, so if there is already SOMETHING started, that would be a big help.


lol.
there is one. it is 600 pages long and a bit disorganized and fully of gremlins ,mystery, magic and lore........

That would be great if you can be arsed to kick it off. Perhaps it could be a collaborative effort?
1 person concentrates on RAM overclocks 1 for p state overclocks and 1 for easier overclocks for example.


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> lol.
> there is one. it is 600 pages long and a bit disorganized and fully of gremlins ,mystery, magic and lore........
> 
> That would be great if you can be arsed to kick it off. Perhaps it could be a collaborative effort?
> 1 person concentrates on RAM overclocks 1 for p state overclocks and 1 for easier overclocks for example.


The joys of brand new architecture


----------



## ProTekkFZS

FYI, on 1002, PState 0 overclocking with a custom VID is working just fine for me. Clocks up and down automatically as well as voltage adjusting automatically to the custom VID I set in BIOS.

Edit: seeing freqs/multi's as low as 1946MHz and a multi of 19.5. Voltage from 0.9V to 1.3V which is what I manually set the PState 0 to.


----------



## dorbot

I think we have found our P State guide author...........


----------



## nycgtr

Pstate is changing voltage for me as well but it tends to be on their higher end like 90% of the time.


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> Woke up this morning to see my computer had rebooted, look like I had a WHEA error overnight code 18 I think from what the log said. I'm thinking trying to run my SOC at 0.950v was a wee bit too low for my ram at 2666mhz I bumped it up to 0.985v and hopefully that should keep it from happening again.


Welcome to the club. I was getting as many as 20 Code 19 (cache hierarchy) WHEA errors per 15 minute run of RealBench--even while passing countless stability tests.

I was able to reduce, but not eliminate, the WHEA errors via A) vcore increases, B) SOC voltage bump, and C) increasing LLC.

Though not everyone has the same results, I actually had better luck increasing SOC and LLC than I did simply bumping vcore. In the end, none of these approaches allowed me to completely eliminate the errors, so I had to reduce clockspeed by 50 MHz. Hopefully you'll have better luck!


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Hell, it even looks like the motherboard will overclock the BCLK slightly to boost to almost 4GHz with the custom PState and custom VID


----------



## kingzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmy235*
> 
> Anyone here, who has the problem with Supremacy EVO rubber?
> I have the same problem and the motherboard is only posting with really loosen bolts.


If you check the rubber gasket, youll see its made of 2 parts. An inner and outer one. Try to remove the inner one and just use the outer one. Its supposed to solve the problem.

Ill only be able to check if my supermacy evo works correctly this weekend or early next week.


----------



## Timur Born

I've seen bus clock vary between 99.8 - 102 MHz at default BIOS settings. So it just happens. Actually I wonder if a 2% variation on one of the most important frequency generator is something to "brag" about.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I've seen bus clock vary between 99.8 - 102 MHz at default BIOS settings. So it just happens. Actually I wonder if a 2% variation on one of the most important frequency generator is something to "brag" about.


On my M7R this happened due to CPU spread spectrum being on. I disabled that and VRM Spread Spectrum.

On C6H only VRM Spread Spectrum is available in Digi+, I disable that.

Quote:


> FCC certification testing is often completed with the spread-spectrum function enabled in order to reduce the measured emissions to within acceptable legal limits. However, the spread-spectrum functionality may be disabled by the user in some cases. As an example, in the area of personal computers, some BIOS writers include the ability to disable spread-spectrum clock generation as a user setting, thereby defeating the object of the EMI regulations. This might be considered a loophole, but is generally overlooked as long as spread-spectrum is enabled by default.
> 
> *An ability to disable spread-spectrum clocking in computer systems is considered useful for overclocking, as spread spectrum can lower maximum clock speed achievable due to clock skew.*


Quote from.

For ages OC guides have always recommended to disable "Spread Spectrum".

It could also just be a "quirk" reading, some owners in the Devil's Canyon thread it used to happen and some not. On my lengthy time with M7R using "Spread Spectrum" off I had no erroneous reads.

You can also tell HWiNFO to only take the reading once and then not to monitor it, link. I never used HWiNFO that way.


----------



## Gadfly

How are you guys orientating your waterblocks?

Here is a picture of the Ryzen 7 die on the package, so when in stalled in the CH6 socket the die runs vertically from top to bottom (if the MB is vertical in a tower case).

https://www.techpowerup.com/img/17-03-10/bc345e6356e6.jpg

So is it better to run the internal "fins" in the water block along the length of the die, or better to run them across the die?

(I am using an EK Evo waterblock)

My thinking is that it is likely better to run the fins across the die (horizontal in a vertical mother board installation); for more fins but for a shorter distance, vs. fewer fins for a longer distance.

Thoughts? Opinions?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> On my M7R this happened due to CPU spread spectrum being on. I disabled that and VRM Spread Spectrum.
> 
> On C6H only VRM Spread Spectrum is available in Digi+, I disable that.
> Quote from.
> 
> For ages OC guides have always recommended to disable "Spread Spectrum".
> 
> It could also just be a "quirk" reading, some owners in the Devil's Canyon thread it used to happen and some not. On my lengthy time with M7R using "Spread Spectrum" off I had no erroneous reads.
> 
> You can also tell HWiNFO to only take the reading once and then not to monitor it, link. I never used HWiNFO that way.


I disabled "Spread Spectrum" always on my previous OC's.

To be clear: Is the custom VID working now with different values then the default voltage set as VID? (on bios 1002)


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @majestynl
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'v gone back in time as well if you view the clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It looks like you went to 2011? Why didn't you go to Nov. 12, 1955, to save Marty?


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> How are you guys orientating your waterblocks?
> 
> Here is a picture of the Ryzen 7 die on the package, so when in stalled in the CH6 socket the die runs vertically from top to bottom (if the MB is vertical in a tower case).
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/img/17-03-10/bc345e6356e6.jpg
> 
> So is it better to run the internal "fins" in the water block along the length of the die, or better to run them across the die?
> 
> (I am using an EK Evo waterblock)
> 
> My thinking is that it is likely better to run the fins across the die (horizontal in a vertical mother board installation); for more fins but for a shorter distance, vs. fewer fins for a longer distance.
> 
> Thoughts? Opinions?


Just by happenstance my block's fins are running across the die. Even if it was better the other way, I wouldn't remount my block for what would likely be a very small difference.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I think we have found our P State guide author...........


Lets hope. I will see if I can come up with an outline for the guide this weekend, and then we can start to flesh it out with help from those interested. With any luck, the Asus ROG people may even contribute a bit to the section that discusses the 2,000,000 settings we have available to us in the BIOS. As I said, I am still something of a newb when it comes to the real overclocking where you need to adjust voltages and such, but I've spent too many decades fixing things that other people have broken, and haven't had a chance to really get into the nuts and bolts until now.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> I disabled "Spread Spectrum" always on my previous OC's.
> 
> To be clear: Is the custom VID working now with different values then the default voltage set as VID? (on bios 1002)


Not tried yet mate, but will be as it worked for @ProTekkFZS. Like I said I'm on "baby steps" with RAM.

Your suggestion of 1 DIMM seemed to have fixed something. I will put yours and Johan45 suggestions in my thread OP as tips







.

I now have 2 dimms @ 2133MHz.



I used 1 dimm, ran a backup of system, then rebooted and only 1 mobo posting







. Then I shutdown rig and waited ~15min and fired her up and 1 mobo posting only







. Shutdown, pulled power, inserted 2nd DIMM in slot B2, fired up and 1 posting of mobo







.

Now gonna go to 2400MHz and move on from there







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> It looks like you went to 2011? Why didn't you go to Nov. 12, 1955, to save Marty?


The flux capacitor had issues







.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> It looks like you went to 2011? Why didn't you go to Nov. 12, 1955, to save Marty?


Windows would BSoD due to licensed code in Windows breaking if the system date is outside of the license date range. Windows XP was really fun about that, but some things never change.


----------



## gupsterg

Got DIMM temps in HWiNFO with G.Skill







, didn't on Corsair or Crucial, is this new feature in v5.47-3129 @Mumak as was on older build with other RAM?


----------



## Mercurious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Question:
> What is the best heatsink/fan cpu cooler that is 100% Ryzen compatible out of the box right now.
> I have gone with water AIOs in the past but really don't want to because of the problems people are
> having with them as well as the fact that a top regular hsf gets the same temps as a Corsair H100i.
> I also like regular heatsinks because you don't have to guess at the temps like with a waterblock,
> I can touch my normal heatsink and know whether the chip is running hot or not. If you cant touch it
> you are probably at 75-80C if it is just warm/hot you are probably around 50-70 C. So assuming money
> is no object, what cooler should I order (also has to fit with tall trident Z ram on crosshair VI obviously)
> Thanks


Personally I am running a Cryorig AIO on this rig. However, I ran for several years the Noctua NH D15S on an AMD OC. I specifically slid the center mounted fan downwards so it could blow under the cooling stack and across the VRMs. Also the S version fits around RAM better and a second fan mount is included if you want to buy a second fan for push pull. I had planned to mount a second fan on it and never did. On just one fan I never hit a heat limiter and was only limited by voltage and the motherboard. Per reviews of other AIOs I was considering before going with the Noctua I was seeing idle and top temps that were 2 to 3 degrees cooler than all but 1 AIO.







Noctua has a n AM4 mounting kit and you can use thier AM3 mount on the C6H.
http://noctua.at/en/nh-d15s.html

I do not have any experience with the Cryorig R1 Ultimate but I have heard great things about it so you might want to check that one as well. It was introduced well after I bought the Noctua. Currently I am running there A-80 AIO on my Ryzen and I am very impressed by the A-80 and Cryorig's customer service. Not sure if they have an AM$ mount but you can sue the AM3 mount with the C6H, which is what I am doing with their A-80.
http://www.cryorig.com/r1-ultimate_us.php


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I think we have found our P State guide author...........


I just found this:
https://hardforum.com/threads/ryzen-pstate-overclocking-method-calculation-and-calculator.1928648/

Obviously I will not just copy and paste the work of others without giving due credit, but at least we have something solid for pstate info.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Got DIMM temps in HWiNFO with G.Skill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , didn't on Corsair or Crucial, is this new feature in v5.47-3129 @Mumak as was on older build with other RAM?


Not a matter of the new build, but presence of Thermal Sensor on DIMM (TSOD).


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Serchio
> 
> I hope this helps.


Thanks gupsterg









The problem is, however, that if you cross 90-9x for Tctl then your PC is going to shutdown to prevent CPU damages - that is why I am not stressing my OC as I used to


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> On my M7R this happened due to CPU spread spectrum being on. I disabled that and VRM Spread Spectrum.
> 
> On C6H only VRM Spread Spectrum is available in Digi+, I disable that.
> Quote from.
> 
> For ages OC guides have always recommended to disable "Spread Spectrum".
> 
> It could also just be a "quirk" reading, some owners in the Devil's Canyon thread it used to happen and some not. On my lengthy time with M7R using "Spread Spectrum" off I had no erroneous reads.
> 
> You can also tell HWiNFO to only take the reading once and then not to monitor it, link. I never used HWiNFO that way.


Did you only disable spread spectrum or did you also manually set the bclk to 100? I ask because when I leave bclk to default then it seems to be at 99.80 while if I set it to 100 manually, it goes to 99.98.


----------



## malitze

Got my replacement board today but couldn't get it to POST no matter what I tried, newest BIOS, minimal cardbox setup, even tried without the backplate. Always instantly stuck on error code 8. My CPU was running fine on the ASUS B350M-A I was using while I waited for the RMA, so I'm pretty sure it is not the culprit, though I can't know for sure. I'm at a loss with this.


----------



## Mercurious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> qCode 0d with a green led means successful post. Go into your BIOS and change your first boot device to your USB.


Just as an FYI last night when I was struggling with my short circuit of the board I was getting a green light with 0d and was certainly not successfully posted.


----------



## Mercurious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Got my replacement board today but couldn't get it to POST no matter what I tried, newest BIOS, minimal cardbox setup, even tried without the backplate. Always instantly stuck on error code 8. My CPU was running fine on the ASUS B350M-A I was using while I waited for the RMA, so I'm pretty sure it is not the culprit, though I can't know for sure. I'm at a loss with this.


Do you have all three power plugs in. Obviously you have the 24 and 8 pin in, if you don't have the 4 pin in you may consider throwing the 4pin in just to see what happens. I know it's optional but, some of us are having better luck with the 4 pin in as well.


----------



## gupsterg

@Mumak

+rep, thanks







.

@Serchio

No worries







.

tCTL limit is 95°C for throttling as specified in PDF by Elmor in OP. Mobo manufacturers have to sort out this whole temperature "debacle" by AMD







.

@finalheaven

I disable spread spectrum always. I always setup a "base" profile in OC saves section, this "base" profile will have all the settings I want without OC.

For example:-

- Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
- VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
- My fan profiles, onboard devices I don't use (ie LAN, etc).

Then I start OC'ing, so if I do have an issue or do CMOS CLR, I load optimised defaults 1x, reboot and then load my "base" profile and start OC'ing again.

When I selected D.O.C.P 3 on my Corsair or Crucial RAM to get the XMP profile I would set BCLK as 100MHz.


----------



## NemChem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Brand spanker kit, straight from G.Skill RMA center, has Mar 2017 stamp on hologram, just broke it's "virginity" sticker and inserted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Is A500 serial (ie B-Die), single sided.


Hehe, welcome to the club







! My memory arrived on 10th March and I was very surprised to see that it had Mar 2017 hologram - fresh off the production line







!


----------



## gupsterg

Thanks







.

They are sweet DIMMs for sure







. Liking the temp sensor on dimms, never knew they had one so nice surprise







. "Data stuff" like that I like







.

Just gone to 2400MHz now







, going for 2666MHz in a mo







.


----------



## Brko

This is copy/pasted from C6H QVL from 16th Mar 2017.

RAM that should work @ 3200MHz.

GSkill:
F4-3200C14D-16GVR
F4-3200C14D-16GVK
F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
F4-3200C14D-16GTZKW
F4-3200C14D-16GTZKY
F4-3200C14D-16GTZKO
F4-3200C14D-16GTZSW
F4-3200C14D-16GTZSK

Corsair:
CMD16GX4M2B3200C16 ver4.31
CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 ver4.31

So, does it work? And which kit is highly recommended?


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercurious*
> 
> Do you have all three power plugs in. Obviously you have the 24 and 8 pin in, if you don't have the 4 pin in you may consider throwing the 4pin in just to see what happens. I know it's optional but, some of us are having better luck with the 4 pin in as well.


Yeah, had all plugs in, but also tried w/o the 4 pin.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brko*
> 
> This is copy/pasted from C6H QVL from 16th Mar 2017.
> 
> RAM that should work @ 3200MHz.
> 
> GSkill:
> F4-3200C14D-16GVR
> F4-3200C14D-16GVK
> F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
> F4-3200C14D-16GTZKW
> F4-3200C14D-16GTZKY
> F4-3200C14D-16GTZKO
> F4-3200C14D-16GTZSW
> F4-3200C14D-16GTZSK
> 
> Corsair:
> CMD16GX4M2B3200C16 ver4.31
> CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 ver4.31
> 
> So, does it work? And which kit is highly recommended?


Go with Gskill. Corsair DDR4 has been okayish..

You can pick any Gskill 3200Mhz CL14 kit, they're all the same except different heatsinks or colors.


----------



## aDyerSituation

Any luck with getting 32gb at 3200? Or will 2666 be the limit


----------



## Timur Born

4x 8gb G.Skill 3200-CL14 work at 18-18-18-18. I did some stability testing, but no extensive tests over 4-8 hours, since I only plan to use 16 gb anyway. Here is a screenshot at 18-14-14-14, but this wasn't stable.


----------



## aDyerSituation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> 4x 8gb G.Skill 3200-CL14 work at 18-18-18-18. I did some stability testing, but no extensive tests over 4-8 hours, since I only plan to use 16 gb anyway.


I'm thinking of getting a RyZen system for fun but something about getting only 16 gigs for a 16 thread behemoth seems wrong


----------



## LittleVulpix

I have 64GB running at 2933MHz (no bclk oc) and that's just cause they were 2400Mhz kits to begin with







If I had 3.2GHz kit, I bet it'd run at 3.2 no problem. Higher, even.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aDyerSituation*
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a RyZen system for fun but something about getting only 16 gigs for a 16 thread behemoth seems wrong


My usage is often CPU limited, but hardly ever RAM limited. And we know that 16 gb dimms can still cause problems, just as using 4 dimms can. CL18 on CL14 dimms isn't exactly fantastic.

That being said, a lot of software still is mostly using a single core, which is a sad status quo. So single-thread performance is still a thing. Too bad that the 1800X stops at 4.1 Ghz for 1-2 core usage.

I also got the Ryzen system for testing compatibility and performance of professional audio usage. Sadly PCIe compatibility on the chipset connected lanes is rather bad, the CPU bound ones seem to work properly, though, so there is hope for improvement.


----------



## Fearnot

Just finished my 1800x

I'm having an issue where my pump is running 100% and I can't get it to read on the AI Suite. https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-dbay-d5-pwm-mx-acetal-incl-pump <-- Here is my pump, is anyone else having this issue or have a fix?


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *agentk7*
> 
> Anyone still noticing the random non-boot drive detection on cold boot? I have the 1002 BIOS on essentially stock settings except the memory is set to 2666 and it seems like every other day or so it does not detect the boot drive on a cold start in the morning. It's done this since the 0702 BIOS.
> 
> I am using a SATA 512GB SSD (Crucial MX100). It's basically done this since I first got the board booted around March 3rd. All I have to do to fix it is restart and it usually detects the drive. When it doesn't detect the drive it just dumps me into the BIOS where I usually just double check that the board is not detecting it.
> 
> I'm hoping this is just something that will be fixed with an AGESA update. I believe Elmor has commented on this issue before and just said it was hard to really pin down what's causing it and it may not be the C6H board at all. I guess I should look into whether people with other boards are experiencing similar issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Got the same problem, that every now and then the boot drive wont get detected correctly. (Samsung 850 Pro 256GB @Win10 x64)
> 
> Kudos for Reikoji, seems your advice fixed the coldboot double-start issue for me. Just putting the plug into the wallsocket for ~30 secs before booting up the machine and it boots up fine then by the first try. So many thx for your tip.
Click to expand...

Do you have the latest Samsung NVMe driver? It also works for the Evo's and the PM and SM series now too despite saying its for the pro range.

http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/downloads/software/Samsung_NVM_Express_Driver_21.zip

(I have this for the SM961 256GB Win 10 Pro)


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Do you have the latest Samsung NVMe driver? It also works for the Evo's and the PM and SM series now too despite saying its for the pro range.
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/downloads/software/Samsung_NVM_Express_Driver_21.zip
> 
> (I have this for the SM961 256GB Win 10 Pro)


OS level drivers won't help the BIOS detect a missing drive.


----------



## Timur Born

Disabling spread spectrum and setting BLCK to 100 doesn't make any difference for clock variation. It's not running between 100 - 102.3, before it was 99.8 - 102.


----------



## pantsoftime

Received the remainder of parts today to put a ryzen system together. I ordered everything from Newegg this week.

A few notes that I thought might be helpful to some folks:
- The C6H that I received today had BIOS 0902 loaded out of the box
- It's version 1.03 on the PCB
- The 1700X box's bottom quality seal does not adhere very well and was popped off. The CPU seems to be untouched though.
- I ordered G.Skill Flare X RAM for the build (F4-3200C14D-16GFX) and the sticks I received have a 2017 Mar date code
- The RAM works at advertised settings (3200 14-14-14-34 1T) using DOCP Standard

I'm about to start overclocking so I'll be back with some data at some point.


----------



## nycgtr

Has anyone tried with 4 sticks of flare x and 3200?


----------



## bake86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aDyerSituation*
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a RyZen system for fun but something about getting only 16 gigs for a 16 thread behemoth seems wrong


this is exactly my same thought. AMD has created a workstation CPU for the masses, it is obvious that many people want to go to 32GB if they have purposes other than games. Launch their product with such a miserable memory compatibility was a big, big, big mistake. realy hope it's only matter of time and update and not a cpu limitation


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fearnot*
> 
> Just finished my 1800x
> 
> I'm having an issue where my pump is running 100% and I can't get it to read on the AI Suite. https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-dbay-d5-pwm-mx-acetal-incl-pump <-- Here is my pump, is anyone else having this issue or have a fix?


You need to enable wpump header in qfan controls or wherever it is if you plugged your pump in there. Mine still won't give me rpms though


----------



## bake86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aDyerSituation*
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a RyZen system for fun but something about getting only 16 gigs for a 16 thread behemoth seems wrong


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleVulpix*
> 
> I have 64GB running at 2933MHz (no bclk oc) and that's just cause they were 2400Mhz kits to begin with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had 3.2GHz kit, I bet it'd run at 3.2 no problem. Higher, even.


what is your kit?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Has anyone tried with 4 sticks of flare x and 3200?


Six posts before I posted that 4x 8gb G.Skill 3200-CL14 can be made to work at 18-18-18-18-1T.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Disabling spread spectrum and setting BLCK to 100 doesn't make any difference for clock variation. It's not running between 100 - 102.3, before it was 99.8 - 102.


Hello

The VRM Spread Spectrum setting modulates the VRM switching frequency around the set point. This has no bearing on the bus speed.


----------



## finalheaven

Darn. I was hoping today would a new bios day.

As an off-topic point though, this case looks awesome: (No sound, no air, no liquid, no pump, no dust) But it's 75lbs.



https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1489140137/nsg-s0-worlds-first-fanless-chassis-for-high-perfo


----------



## The Stilt

No surprises here GEIL Evo X 3200 CL16 (GEX416GB3200C16DC) works at advertized speeds and settings as well (despite being the most disgusting looking modules I've ever seen







)
Hynix MFR.

What is rather surprising is that despite we are supposedly not even at the limits of the IMC, there are rather obvious differences between the different CPU specimens. The 1800X PR CPU I used for this run requires > 100mV higher VDDCR_SoC voltage than the 1700 CPU I've used in previous runs, even on the same memory modules.

At the same 925mV voltage, which the 1700 is completely stable the 1800X PR is unable even to post. 975mV is required to make it to post costantly and full stability requires 1025mV (setpoint). What makes it even more interesting is the fact that the 1800X PR has significantly higher leakage (29%), than the 1700 which I specifically binned for low leakage.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The VRM Spread Spectrum setting modulates the VRM switching frequency around the set point. This has no bearing on the bus speed.


Makes sense. But since this option was mentioned as having an impact on bus speed I wanted to clarify that it did not when I tried.


----------



## pantsoftime

I'm having a strange experience overclocking. I can do 3.9GHz no sweat, but adding even a quarter multiplier (39.25) is unstable even if I add another 50mV to the Vcore (i.e. 1.40 -> 1.45). It's not making much sense to me. The VF curve can't be that steep can it? I'm using P-state overclocking - could that be part of it? I'll try generic multiplier overclocking next, but I was curious if anyone has ever seen this.


----------



## Timur Born

@The Stilt: Since you are a strong advocate of leaving LLC at Auto/0, could you answer my question about what kind of overshot to expect?

Does 1.35v LL02 overshoot to (much) higher voltage than 1.375v LLC0?

(I wish I knew where to put the probes on the back of the CPU then I would just measure all this stuff myself.)


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> I'm having a strange experience overclocking. I can do 3.9GHz no sweat, but adding even a quarter multiplier (39.25) is unstable even if I add another 50mV to the Vcore (i.e. 1.40 -> 1.45). It's not making much sense to me. The VF curve can't be that steep can it? I'm using P-state overclocking - could that be part of it? I'll try generic multiplier overclocking next, but I was curious if anyone has ever seen this.


In one of my tests I needed to add a whole 0.1 v to go from 4.00 to 4.05 GHz. Seems quite steep to me.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> ...
> 
> At the same 925mV voltage, which the 1700 is completely stable the 1800X PR is unable even to post. 975mV is required to make it to post constantly and full stability requires 1025mV (setpoint). What makes it even more interesting is the fact that the 1800X PR has significantly higher leakage (29%), than the 1700 which I specifically binned for low leakage.


This reminds me of a question that has been hanging in my attention background: Why does progressively higher leakage (1700 --> 1800X) correlate with progressively higher maximum clock frequency?


----------



## Fearnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You need to enable wpump header in qfan controls or wherever it is if you plugged your pump in there. Mine still won't give me rpms though


Thanks so much, my waterpump owes you it's life.


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> In one of my tests I needed to add a whole 0.1 v to go from 4.00 to 4.05 GHz. Seems quite steep to me.


Oh wow ok. Thank you for the reply.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> @The Stilt: Since you are a strong advocate of leaving LLC at Auto/0, could you answer my question about what kind of overshot to expect?
> 
> Does 1.35v LL02 overshoot to (much) higher voltage than 1.375v LLC0?
> 
> (I wish I knew where to put the probes on the back of the CPU then I would just measure all this stuff myself.)


That depends on the current drawn by the domain on which the load-line adjustment is applied to.
If the voltage overshoots by 10-20mV (which it based on my experience does) when the load-line is set to "Auto" (±0%), then the voltage overshoot will be:

((1.425 / 2) / 1000) * Idd

If the current drawn by the domain (Idd) is 100A, then the overshoot will be 71.25mV (81.25 - 91.25mV including the existing 10-20mV overshoot). "Level 2" translates to -50% (i.e. / 2).


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> This reminds me of a question that has been hanging in my attention background: Why does progressively higher leakage (1700 --> 1800X) correlate with progressively higher maximum clock frequency?


Because these chips have already been pushed so far at stock, that we're already hitting the voltage limits (rather than the usual thermal or clock limits). Silicon with higher SIDD generally requires less voltage at ISO frequency and has at least somewhat better voltage scaling. They draw more current and run hotter than the silicon with lower leakage, but in case the silicon isn't thermally limited that's not a disadvantage but an advantage.

There is a reason why they are binned this way at the factory as well







Same was done with Vishera 9k-series CPUs. Using high leakage silicon is most likely the only way to produce 1800X models with their 4.1GHz MSCXFC, without breaching the reliability thresholds for VDDCR_CPU.


----------



## LittleVulpix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bake86*
> 
> what is your kit?


HyperX Fury CL15 2400MHz. ( kit number is HX424C15FBK4/64 )


----------



## bake86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleVulpix*
> 
> HyperX Fury CL15 2400MHz. ( kit number is HX424C15FBK4/64 )


2933 whit 4 x 16 module of 2400 memory ? lol , i i realy do not understand anymore, whit this cpu it's all like trowing a dice, like in D&D!!


----------



## Ubardog

DREAMS OF GETTING A 4k STABLE OC



SHATTERED!!!

@ProTekkFZS

With the Pstate adjusting Vid are you still using some offset as well ?
In the end i would love to be able to set a 50% clock state coz it seems you need very little to take it from underclock to Pstate0


----------



## gupsterg

No CPU OC.
No BLCK adjustment.
Just going for RAM CLK.

Now on 3200MHz, gonna keep testing and then lower timings and OC CPU.



+rep







The Stilt







, thank you for your shares







.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Because these chips have already been pushed so far at stock, that we're already hitting the voltage limits (rather than the usual thermal or clock limits). Silicon with higher SIDD generally requires less voltage at ISO frequency and has at least somewhat better voltage scaling. They draw more current and run hotter than the silicon with lower leakage, but in case the silicon isn't thermally limited that's not a disadvantage but an advantage.
> 
> There is a reason why they are binned this way at the factory as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same was done with Vishera 9k-series CPUs. Using high leakage silicon is most likely the only way to produce 1800X models with their 4.1GHz MSCXFC, without breaching the reliability thresholds for VDDCR_CPU.


Thank you for the clarification. +rep, I think, but I didn't see any change.


----------



## ellover009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Darn. I was hoping today would a new bios day.
> 
> As an off-topic point though, this case looks awesome: (No sound, no air, no liquid, no pump, no dust) But it's 75lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1489140137/nsg-s0-worlds-first-fanless-chassis-for-high-perfo


It's nice but too rich for my blood.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> ((1.425 / 2) / 1000) * Idd
> 
> If the current drawn by the domain (Idd) is 100A, then the overshoot will be 71.25mV (81.25 - 91.25mV including the existing 10-20mV overshoot). "Level 2" translates to -50% (i.e. / 2).


Thanks for the answer. Where does that 1.425 in your calculation come from? Did you assume 1.425v Vcore setting instead of my 1.35v example?

And while I have your attention:









Why does my 1800X throttle down to x35.3/35.8/36 on different cores during *non* AVX ITB/Linpack loads. Thermal and current don't seem to be the issue, especially since it stays at x37 for hours using AXV, Prime95 or Realbench under higher current.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Thank you for the clarification. +rep, I think, but I didn't see any change.


Change in what?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Thanks for the answer. Where does that 1.425 in your calculation come from? Did you assume 1.425v Vcore setting instead of my 1.35v example?
> 
> And while I have your attention:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does my 1800X throttle down to x35.3/35.8/36 on different cores during *non* AVX ITB/Linpack loads. Thermal and current don't seem to be the issue, especially since it stays at x37 for hours using AXV, Prime95 or Realbench under higher current.


No, 1.425 is the default Rll in mOhms.
Load-line affects the Rll (virtually) and Rll and the Idd together define the change in the voltage.

Most likely you are hitting the TDC limit. That's the most common reason why Ryzen throttles below the MACXFRC.


----------



## Timur Born

I think he meant "change in reputation".


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> No, 1.425 is the default Rll in mOhms.
> Load-line affects the Rll (virtually) and Rll and the Idd together define the change in the voltage.


Thanks again! So it's a simple R x I = V?
Quote:


> Most likely you are hitting the TDC limit. That's the most common reason why Ryzen throttles below the MACXFRC.


Hm, I am not convinced yet, because x35.3/35.8 is not just below XFR (x37), it's below stock frequency (x36). And I really think that I sent more current through that CPU already, but will have to check tomorrow again.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Change in what?


Change in your rep count

Looks like it caught up at this point.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fearnot*
> 
> Thanks so much, my waterpump owes you it's life.


Yea no problem, i had to the same but i just can't get my RPMs to show up but my pump works fine.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> More weirdness on my end.
> 
> Reformatted to fix my weird "won't shut down" bug. It worked!
> 
> Now my NVMe (mydigitalssd) drive is back to benchmarking slow without write-buffer cache disabled.
> 
> I tried to OCZ driver installation (replacing windows NVMe driver with OCZ rd400 driver) and it isn't helping improve my speeds (which it did last time!?)
> 
> I'm going to try it a bit more, but the NVMe frustrations continue.
> 
> Wishing I bought an OCZ or Samsung drive at this point. All to save $20!


I came sooo close to ordering the mydigitalssd, because it does get a ton of positive reviews. I opted instead for the Samsung 960 EVO.


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I came sooo close to ordering the mydigitalssd, because it does get a ton of positive reviews. I opted instead for the Samsung 960 EVO.


If it makes you feel better about your purchase, I just spent an hour trying to figure out how to unpack and find the drivers from the Samsung installer. I had to download some weird assed program, get into a command prompt, and extract the files. When I get home from work, I'm going to force install the samsung NVMe driver on my Mydigitalssd and see if it fixes my issues.

All to save $20. I'm at least 4 hours deep on this. I'm making less than minimum wage. LOL.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> If it makes you feel better about your purchase, I just spent an hour trying to figure out how to unpack and find the drivers from the Samsung installer. I had to download some weird assed program, get into a command prompt, and extract the files. When I get home from work, I'm going to force install the samsung NVMe driver on my Mydigitalssd and see if it fixes my issues.
> 
> All to save $20. I'm at least 4 hours deep on this. I'm making less than minimum wage. LOL.


Best of luck with it, with all this early adoption pain, just remember to smile and remember you are a PIoneer!


----------



## ellover009

So the F4-3600C16D-16GTZR model will work fine compared to the 3200 cas 14 ver? There's a 10% discount, hopefully it applies to this, which would bring it back to the almost the same price that it was on sale for a few days ago.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Six posts before I posted that 4x 8gb G.Skill 3200-CL14 can be made to work at 18-18-18-18-1T.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bake86*
> 
> what is your kit?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleVulpix*
> 
> I have 64GB running at 2933MHz (no bclk oc) and that's just cause they were 2400Mhz kits to begin with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had 3.2GHz kit, I bet it'd run at 3.2 no problem. Higher, even.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aDyerSituation*
> 
> Any luck with getting 32gb at 3200? Or will 2666 be the limit


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> 4x 8gb G.Skill 3200-CL14 work at 18-18-18-18. I did some stability testing, but no extensive tests over 4-8 hours, since I only plan to use 16 gb anyway. Here is a screenshot at 18-14-14-14, but this wasn't stable.


And you were right, 18-14-14-14 eventually started blue screening randomly







but now i have it up there and stable.


----------



## gupsterg

@majestynl

The VID modification in PState 0 failed for me on my R7 1700, I went for VID: 1.35V with FID: 3.8GHz







.

So I'm back on PState 0 clock mod (FID Only: 3.8GHz) and voltage offset on Extreme Tweaker page. I'm using all stock voltages, except VCORE: +150mV (2nd R7 1700) and SOC: 0.950V (may lower later). Then using just 3200MHz strap (ie no D.O.C.P), I'm going for MemTest with VBOOT: 1.35V, VDIMM: 1.35V _and_ 14-14-14-34-1T on UEFI v1002.



No multi post of mobo







, nightmare on elm street seems over!







.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @majestynl
> 
> The VID modification in PState 0 failed for me on my R7 1700, I went for VID: 1.35V with FID: 3.8GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So I'm back on PState 0 clock mod (FID Only: 3.8GHz) and voltage offset on Extreme Tweaker page. I'm using all stock voltages, except VCORE: +150mV (2nd R7 1700) and SOC: 0.950V (may lower later). Then using just 3200MHz strap (ie no D.O.C.P), I'm going for MemTest with VBOOT: 1.35V, VDIMM: 1.35V _and_ 14-14-14-34-1T on UEFI v1002.


Hmm good to know..thanks!
Good luck with memtest! Should be oke!


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> Thanks gupsterg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is, however, that if you cross 90-9x for Tctl then your PC is going to shutdown to prevent CPU damages - that is why I am not stressing my OC as I used to


Oddly enough, I've hit 97C on tctl (inadvertantly) when stress testing at 4100+ and she never shut down or visibly throttled (clocks held steady). _Could_ be faulty temp reading (which should surprise pretty much no one at this point), but if legit what does it mean? Anyone else have the heat turn up this high? What happened if so?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Did you only disable spread spectrum or did you also manually set the bclk to 100? I ask because when I leave bclk to default then it seems to be at 99.80 while if I set it to 100 manually, it goes to 99.98.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Disabling spread spectrum and setting BLCK to 100 doesn't make any difference for clock variation. It's not running between 100 - 102.3, before it was 99.8 - 102.


My clock dances by around by a similar margin even when set manually to 100, and from screenshots seems a lotta folks experience this as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> I'm having a strange experience overclocking. I can do 3.9GHz no sweat, but adding even a quarter multiplier (39.25) is unstable even if I add another 50mV to the Vcore (i.e. 1.40 -> 1.45). It's not making much sense to me. The VF curve can't be that steep can it? I'm using P-state overclocking - could that be part of it? I'll try generic multiplier overclocking next, but I was curious if anyone has ever seen this.


These procs are tuned pretty aggressively from the factory, so to speak. Lots of guys hitting hard walls within a quarter step (or less) of perfectly sane settings.


----------



## Ubardog

@majestynl@Badeanda

Off topic sorry But

From Nzxt

We expect to begin shipping the AM4 bracket kits to customers who have ordered them beginning the week of April 3, 2017. They will be shipped out in the order they were received, so please be patient. If you have already placed an order, you will receive a notification when your AM4 bracket ships out.
https://www.nzxt.com/am4-bracket

I can't wait, still don't full trust the way its mounted now


----------



## gupsterg

@majestynl

Cheers mate for your help today







and will let you know what happen with MEMTest / stability testing on 3200MHz







.

@Purple Hayz

Cheers for info







, perhaps SMU which may throttle CPU is not affected by UEFI? but dunno, hope this "temp situation" is sorted soon.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> @LuckyImperial
> 
> @ there printing site
> https://www.shapeways.com/product/Y8VL8WX6U/cable-cover-long?optionId=61632920
> Show the cable cover long to work with
> SUPPPORT motherboards:
> ROG Maximus IX Hero=============== I presume our mount points are same
> ROG Strix Z270E Gaming
> ROG Strix Z270F Gaming
> ROG Strix Z270H GAMING
> ROG Strix H270F Gaming
> ROG Strix B250F Gaming
> Prime Z270-A
> Prime Z270-AR
> TUF Z270 Mark 2
> So i went here
> 
> https://www.asus.com/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-MAXIMUS-IX-HERO/3d-printing/
> 
> All links work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just double check measurements and shizzle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna see some prints badly


I tried to download from that link:

https://www.asus.com/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-MAXIMUS-IX-HERO/3d-printing/

but nothing happens, it just loops you back to the page. I did find their Z170 print files on a dropbox link here:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/040y36ozjmofw6p/AABU7yefRqJ_fqaEjRO5XikGa?dl=0

But there's nothing for the C6H. I think the Z170 might have a compatible power cable shield...I'll check it out. I was also surprised to see a few step files in there...which means you can import them into CAD and mess around, kinda cool. I wonder if @[email protected] could help us out here.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellover009*
> 
> So the F4-3600C16D-16GTZR model will work fine compared to the 3200 cas 14 ver? There's a 10% discount, hopefully it applies to this, which would bring it back to the almost the same price that it was on sale for a few days ago.


It's what I received today, though will be next week before I can get all parts in and assembled to know the answer in my case.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellover009*
> 
> So the F4-3600C16D-16GTZR model will work fine compared to the 3200 cas 14 ver? There's a 10% discount, hopefully it applies to this, which would bring it back to the almost the same price that it was on sale for a few days ago.


I have this exact kit and it runs fine at 3200 14-14-14-14-34-1T on the C6H board. It'll run at rated speed when they finally add faster RAM settings into the BIOS in a few months.


----------



## ellover009

^ thanks guys.


----------



## hsn

with this timing my hero only boot twice when unpluged power, but when i try to change CL14 that happen again stuck on 0D and always try to reset 3x and succes boot onto windows.
i use bios 038 and everything seems oke.

My ram is GSKILL F4-3200C14

sorry for my bad english


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> No surprises here GEIL Evo X 3200 CL16 (GEX416GB3200C16DC) works at advertized speeds and settings as well (despite being the most disgusting looking modules I've ever seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Hynix MFR.
> 
> What is rather surprising is that despite we are supposedly not even at the limits of the IMC, there are rather obvious differences between the different CPU specimens. The 1800X PR CPU I used for this run requires > 100mV higher VDDCR_SoC voltage than the 1700 CPU I've used in previous runs, even on the same memory modules.
> 
> At the same 925mV voltage, which the 1700 is completely stable the 1800X PR is unable even to post. 975mV is required to make it to post costantly and full stability requires 1025mV (setpoint). What makes it even more interesting is the fact that the 1800X PR has significantly higher leakage (29%), than the 1700 which I specifically binned for low leakage.


What I'm not getting is I need to bump the DDR boot voltage to 1.43v to even POST at 3200, even SOC at 1.2v didn't help; if I set the Vboot lower I just get an F9 reboot loop, yet once it's booted the RAM is fine at 1.35v and SOC at 1.0v.

I've got the G.Skill 3200C14 kit pretty much everyone else has, I've even tried 2 different sets; do you know what's going on there? If it was the IMC wouldn't the SOC voltage increase help rather than boosting the Vboot?


----------



## Dr Woot

Whats the best way to test a CPU overclock for stability?


----------



## Frikencio

I tested DDR4-3200 @ CL12 and lowers the L3 cache access time.


----------



## aDyerSituation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I tested DDR4-3200 @ CL12 and lowers the L3 cache access time.


Trident Z CL14?

But dang, is that stable?


----------



## y0bailey

NVMe update: Samsung drivers are working on my non Samsung drive

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/61z5qd/for_those_of_us_upgrading_to_ryzen_dont_forget_to/


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aDyerSituation*
> 
> Trident Z CL14?
> 
> But dang, is that stable?


Don't even know yet.

I don't think it is, a chrome tab crashed....

But was due to GPU lack of vcore (driver restarted)


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Just by happenstance my block's fins are running across the die. Even if it was better the other way, I wouldn't remount my block for what would likely be a very small difference.


I am not sure that is the case with Ryzen. Given the length of the core I think there might be some fairly significant


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bake86*
> 
> this is exactly my same thought. AMD has created a workstation CPU for the masses, it is obvious that many people want to go to 32GB if they have purposes other than games. Launch their product with such a miserable memory compatibility was a big, big, big mistake. realy hope it's only matter of time and update and not a cpu limitation


Yep, exactly my thoughts on the matter. Makes no sense. Hope the AGESA-Update in May will fix the issues and will get us 3200 MHz of glorious RAM-Speed.


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Do you have the latest Samsung NVMe driver? It also works for the Evo's and the PM and SM series now too despite saying its for the pro range.
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/downloads/software/Samsung_NVM_Express_Driver_21.zip
> 
> (I have this for the SM961 256GB Win 10 Pro)


Thought the NVME drivers were only for M.2 drives or PCIe SSD? The 850 Pro are SATA III SSDs.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> I have this exact kit and it runs fine at 3200 14-14-14-14-34-1T on the C6H board. It'll run at rated speed when they finally add faster RAM settings into the BIOS in a few months.


Not an overclocking question, but am curious how you are controlling the RGB on your sticks - Aura or G.Skill software and if you have had issues.


----------



## NemChem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> Oddly enough, I've hit 97C on tctl (inadvertantly) when stress testing at 4100+ and she never shut down or visibly throttled (clocks held steady). _Could_ be faulty temp reading (which should surprise pretty much no one at this point), but if legit what does it mean? Anyone else have the heat turn up this high? What happened if so?


After getting 1899 in Cinebench I was determined to get over 1900. I upped my clock by ~20MHz, added a little more voltage and did a preliminary run with HWiNFO open. It reported 103.4 C! I don't think it could have been right (and obviously at the time I didn't believe it because I did a second run with no programs open and breached the goal with 1901







) as the base of the heatsink was cool when it was supposedly so high...

Nothing happened but needless to say I haven't done anything like that since







!


----------



## zodiacvalley

Got a new Cinebench record today: 1913

Stable overclock at 4.02 Ghz, ~1.46V. 103Mhz base clock, 2775Mhz Corsair ram with 16-16-16-16-39 Timings. System was idling at 55-60C which is a little out of my comfort zone for sustainability. Max temp under load was 73C. Also 1.1V on the SOC fwiw.





My preferred OC for 24/7 is 3.9 Ghz @ 103Mhz base, 1.35V core, same ram freq (2775 Mhz is the highest i can go so far on corsair vengence LPX currently). CB tests at 1720. Idle 33C, load 55C. Outside of benchmarking i'm fine with taking a small hit on performance for those idle temps.

Pretty excited to see what future BIOS revision has to offer, I was mixed on 1002 since initial results were poor, but i was able to dial in a different overclock than i had on 0902. Being able to bump my ram speed up to 2666 made a substantial improvement. Highest score i got on 0902 was 1750.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodiacvalley*
> 
> Got a new Cinebench record today: 1913
> 
> Stable overclock at 4.02 Ghz, ~1.46V. 103Mhz base clock, 2775Mhz Corsair ram with 16-16-16-16-39 Timings. System was idling at 55-60C which is a little out of my comfort zone for sustainability. Max temp under load was 73C. Also 1.1V on the SOC fwiw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My preferred OC for 24/7 is 3.9 Ghz @ 103Mhz base, 1.35V core, same ram freq (2775 Mhz is the highest i can go so far on corsair vengence LPX currently). CB tests at 1720. Idle 33C, load 55C. Outside of benchmarking i'm fine with taking a small hit on performance for those idle temps.
> 
> Pretty excited to see what future BIOS revision has to offer, I was mixed on 1002 since initial results were poor, but i was able to dial in a different overclock than i had on 0902. Being able to bump my ram speed up to 2666 made a substantial improvement. Highest score i got on 0902 was 1750.


Using that cb15 performance in the BIOS huh lol. I did the same got me a nice little boost in CB.


----------



## ellover009

Ordered the F4-3600C16D-16GTZR for $2 more than the F4-3200C14D-16GTZR
Now I need to figure out the ssd. 850 2.5 or 960 M.2 nvme. I thought nvme was a different socket? Does it even work on this board?


----------



## ShiftyJ

Why is it when I use Pstate0 while stress testing it shows my cpu load at 99% and doesn't reach my max clock speed?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellover009*
> 
> Ordered the F4-3600C16D-16GTZR for $2 more than the F4-3200C14D-16GTZR
> Now I need to figure out the ssd. 850 2.5 or 960 M.2 nvme. I thought nvme was a different socket? Does it even work on this board?


Its M.2 that's a different socket. And yes, this motherboard has a M.2 slot. If you can afford it 960 pro/evo is better than 850.


----------



## superchad

So I just updated to BIOS 1002 and noticed a few things

1. at Idle at a 3.8GHz OC on my Ryzen 7 1700X running 2666 DDR4 temps are at 55C, is this normal? is this offset by about -20c? are the real temps around 35C?

settings for my OC are

Standard 100MHz refclock
Multiplier: 38x
Manual vcore 1.375v (CPU-Z shows 1.373v)
Manual SOC voltage 0.95v
EPU enabled

DRAM Manual
2666
timings 16-17-17-35
voltage 1.35v

Digi+
Optimized Power Phases for SOC, and DRAM
Load Line Level 1 for CPU and SOC (not using LLC)

2. when i did a prime 95 run i saw my voltage spike up to 1.6v in CPU-Z, is this valid? it concerns me, on the stock BIOS i saw voltage spikes into the 2v territory, I only saw this spike to 1.6v happen once, but i don't want even occasional spikes that high.

3. Despite CPU Power Phase Control being set to Optimized in BIOS, AI Suite sets it to Power Phase Response, and changing that it will not stick, it just goes straight back, what is going on here

4. Lastly, is there anyway to get my RAM (32GB Corsair Vengance LPX 3000 CL15) to get up to at least 2933 without refclock increases? or do i need different RAM to do that? is there any way to get tighter timings?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> So I just updated to BIOS 1002 and noticed a few things
> Digi+
> Optimized Power Phases for SOC, and DRAM
> Load Line Level 1 for CPU and SOC (not using LLC)


Level 1 means you are using LLC. Leave it at auto.


----------



## superchad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Level 1 means you are using LLC. Leave it at auto.


I thought level 1 was the lowest level? i have boards in the past that take auto as do what they want with it, anyways level 1 is the lowest in AI Suite


----------



## superchad

delete this post


----------



## Fright

Which of these kits is supposed to run better at 3200 MHz with the current BIOS 1002?

Gskill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ or Gskill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ, as stated in many posts before I'd like to go for the 32 GB if they can run the 3200 MHz as advertised.

Edit: And is the 32 GB kit also Samsung-B single sided? I guess so, but I don't know for sure. So thx in advance.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I am not sure that is the case with Ryzen. Given the length of the core I think there might be some fairly significant


Doesn't matter. Temperature is NOT going to be your limiting factor for overclocking. Even a 10°C difference wouldn't mean higher overclocks.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Not an overclocking question, but am curious how you are controlling the RGB on your sticks - Aura or G.Skill software and if you have had issues.


There is a version of Aura that circulated recently (an Intel version maybe?) that detects everything on my board and RAM. I've got all of it set for neon green to match my build.




Still need to get some UV LED strips to light up my UV Green coolant.

I tried running Aura and the beta version of the G.Skill software at the same time, but that broke both. Uninstalled both, then found the newer version of Aura that worked.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> There is a version of Aura that circulated recently (an Intel version maybe?) that detects everything on my board and RAM. I've got all of it set for neon green to match my build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to get some UV LED strips to light up my UV Green coolant.
> 
> I tried running Aura and the beta version of the G.Skill software at the same time, but that broke both. Uninstalled both, then found the newer version of Aura that worked.


Ooooo.. Now that's a blinged rig









Thanks, I think it's the Aura Version 1.04.26 that is shown for the CH6 on the Asus site that has given problems, and Aura V1.04.29 for the Intel boards that some people have had better luck with?


----------



## GalaxyDrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serfeldon*
> 
> I think memory with Samsung B-Die ICs run better with Ryzen and I don't believe your choice has those. I would consider changing ram choice if I were you. I think gskill tridentz 3200mhz cl14 or gskill tridentz 3600 cl16 are best options.


I would second this recommendation.

I got the TridentZ 3200 c14, and have had zero issues. From day one, Flashed 1002, set the memory speed, volts and timings to match the memory specs. I have never had any reason to change it.


----------



## superchad

is there any way to get Corsair Vengance LPX 3000 CL15 32GB (2x16GB) to at least 2933, even at looser timings without adjusting Ref clock


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

So if im going for a 3.8-3.9 OC on a 1700, what volts am i aiming for? around 1.35? and under? and has for ram i have 3000mhz but i get 2333mhz i think and i wanna boost that higher. what sorta values am i looking at changing?


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> I have this exact kit and it runs fine at 3200 14-14-14-14-34-1T on the C6H board. It'll run at rated speed when they finally add faster RAM settings into the BIOS in a few months.


can confirm 3600 RGB running at 3200 14 also.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Here is mine Stable Gaming OC with ZEN k17







(IMO 3.8-4GHz is a minimum for Gaming)



As you can see Nepton 280L Handles ZEN at EASE











Here Validation:
http://valid.x86.fr/gbtnx5


----------



## dorbot

Does anyone know what Qcode 36 is?

I shut down last night and turned off power at PSU switch. Now it wont post. Only overclock was ram at 2400.
Have flashedback 1001 and cleared CMOS numerous times.
Manual says CPU post-memory initialization, but not sure if thats right or not.
Any Ideas?

edit; Just flashed back again and then cleared cmos after post fail 36; now its posting. replaced all ram and seems fine at stock.
I just dont have much faith left.
Perhaps I should give up religion...............


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

sitting at about 4.0GHZ right now. ram still running slow at 2333mhz i think, i have corsair dom plat 3000mhz 32gb kit.


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodiacvalley*
> 
> Got a new Cinebench record today: 1913
> 
> Stable overclock at 4.02 Ghz, ~1.46V. 103Mhz base clock, 2775Mhz Corsair ram with 16-16-16-16-39 Timings. System was idling at 55-60C which is a little out of my comfort zone for sustainability. Max temp under load was 73C. Also 1.1V on the SOC fwiw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My preferred OC for 24/7 is 3.9 Ghz @ 103Mhz base, 1.35V core, same ram freq (2775 Mhz is the highest i can go so far on corsair vengence LPX currently). CB tests at 1720. Idle 33C, load 55C. Outside of benchmarking i'm fine with taking a small hit on performance for those idle temps.
> 
> Pretty excited to see what future BIOS revision has to offer, I was mixed on 1002 since initial results were poor, but i was able to dial in a different overclock than i had on 0902. Being able to bump my ram speed up to 2666 made a substantial improvement. Highest score i got on 0902 was 1750.


probably a timing artifact. 100 MHz won't change your score that much. Turn on hpet and retest, or reboot and test when system is fresh. If CB is open long, or your rig has resumed from sleep, CB scores get inflated apparently. Learned this the hard way when I got 2000+ CB on just 4Ghz...


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> What I'm not getting is I need to bump the DDR boot voltage to 1.43v to even POST at 3200, even SOC at 1.2v didn't help; if I set the Vboot lower I just get an F9 reboot loop, yet once it's booted the RAM is fine at 1.35v and SOC at 1.0v.
> 
> I've got the G.Skill 3200C14 kit pretty much everyone else has, I've even tried 2 different sets; do you know what's going on there? If it was the IMC wouldn't the SOC voltage increase help rather than boosting the Vboot?


I had pretty horrible boot issues on that kit at first, now it seems things are looking AOK. You've probably tried stuff I'm gonna post but I'll just leave it here in case there is something that helps.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



- I went for UEFI 1002 via "Flashback" when was having issues.
- Used 1 DIMM only in A2 slot.
- Loaded optimized defaults and rebooted. Accessed UEFI again and set up my "base" profile


Sense MI Skew: [Disabled]
VRM Spread Spectrum: [Disabled]
SVM Mode: [Enabled]
Disabled onboard devices that I didn't want, setup fan profile as I want, disabled any sensors I'm not using on monitor page.




Saved above and rebooted. Got into OS, ran MEMTest at just 2133MHz. Shutdown, pulled power, inserted 2nd DIMM in B2 slot. System powered and did the MEMTest step again. Rebooted and manually set:-



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




SOC: 0.950V
DRAM Voltage: 1.35V and VBOOT as 1.35V on Digi+ section
1.8V PLL: 1.800V
1.05V SB: 1.050V




Saved above and rebooted. Got to OS, rebooted and then only changed Memory Frequency box to 2400MHz.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Saved rebooted, got to OS and did MEMTest. Then I just kept upping the strap and repeating testing, 2666MHz > 2993MHz > 3200MHz. System booted smoothly every time with only 1 mobo post. After having ran MEMtest on 3200MHz with all [Auto] timings (CL16). I then setup the usual 3.8GHz OC via Pstate 0 and offset mode voltage of +150mV that this 2nd R7 1700 needs. System booted fine again, I got to OS and did MEMTest again. All good, I then set RAM as G.Skill timings (14-14-14-34). System booted again smoothly with 1 mobo post, got to OS and ran MEMTest for ~60min.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Now it has been running [email protected] for ~7hrs, below is screenie at ~6hrs.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







When rig is rebooted will get UEFI screenies.


----------



## jimmy235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingzero*
> 
> If you check the rubber gasket, youll see its made of 2 parts. An inner and outer one. Try to remove the inner one and just use the outer one. Its supposed to solve the problem.
> 
> Ill only be able to check if my supermacy evo works correctly this weekend or early next week.


Hi kingzero,

already found some guys without problems. After asking them, they told me that they don`t installed the inner one...
I am going to try, if i feel bored over the weekend








The new one is also on the way to me. So I don`t want to risk a 3rd disassembly.


----------



## Timur Born

I cannot cold-boot at 3200-14-14-14-14 even using 1.45 v DRAM Boot voltage or DRAM voltage for that matter.

Interestingly when I did some higher OC tests my Ripjaws do (non cold) boot at a setting that the TridentZ and Flare X do not, so there goes your G.Skill Samsung B lottery.


----------



## carlosdivega

Hi all,
now I've sorted out all HW problems. The last one was a new but broken sata cable. Hurra I can use the rig for getting some work done.

Now the fun starts with the software.
Is anybody using the AMD raid controller on the C6H and getting BSOD's? I found a driver problem with Windows 10x64.
From time to time I'm getting a BSOD with the error: driver power state failure.
I did a minidump analysis. The broken driver is the AMD driver rcraid.sys (In the device manager: AMD-Raid Controller [storport]).
I will report this problem to AMD.

And by the way also some SW vendors are not prepared for Ryzen. Maxon's Cinema 4D R18 is not ready for Ryzen. Without a workaround, it's not possible to run C4D R18 on a Ryzen machine. The Maxon support can't give a time frame when C4D R18 is supporting Ryzen CPU's.
Maxon just stated, when the development of C4D R18 was finished there was no Ryzen available, so no support for it.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Does anyone know what Qcode 36 is?
> 
> I shut down last night and turned off power at PSU switch. Now it wont post. Only overclock was ram at 2400.
> Have flashedback 1001 and cleared CMOS numerous times.
> Manual says CPU post-memory initialization, but not sure if thats right or not.
> Any Ideas?
> 
> edit; Just flashed back again and then cleared cmos after post fail 36; now its posting. replaced all ram and seems fine at stock.
> I just dont have much faith left.
> Perhaps I should give up religion...............


I just dont have much faith left. -> Faith is good, leave it alone









Remember to have BIOS settings for morning Post








I have now 2800 CL14 but when first boot after night sleep it must be set at CL16 or it won't boot at all...
BIOSes will fix this soon


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> I just dont have much faith left. -> Faith is good, leave it alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember to have BIOS settings for morning Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have now 2800 CL14 but when first boot after night sleep it must be set at CL16 or it won't boot at all...
> BIOSes will fix this soon


yeah, but if you didn't set it the night before because it cold boots fine normally and cant get back into bios........ And CMOS resets dont. And flashback seems dodgy as hell ......
My faith is being tested... Lol.


----------



## SLAMMED76

I will be 100% honest with you guys, I been having a hell of a time deal with all of the issues with this board. I got 2 of them same issues. I built my Gigabyte K7 no problems works like a charm. Was tired of beating myself up over this Asus board.

Adios fellas


----------



## malitze

Went to a local shop and got my third C6H today since my replacement board was absolutely sure my CPU is not operational








But gladly the new one does not think so and is running smoothly now. Finally I'll be able to have some fun with this machine. Hopefully the second RMA will allow me to get my money back.


----------



## Reikoji

Meanwhile, 109.2 bclk, 4.15ghz with +0.0875 offset, 64gb ram @ 3202hz 18-18-18-18-39-1T, working wonderfully.

@slammed76 what issues are you having?..


----------



## Gadfly

What are the real cpu temps?

I am running 1002. What are my real cpu temps? I am nit aure what displays the +20'c offset and what is real anymore.

Can anyone tell me if cpuzmonitor displays the offset? What about cpu temp is ths BIOS?

I am showi idles of 60'c in the monitoring tab in the bios, and just not sure if it is really 60 or if it is 40'C


----------



## Reikoji

I've noticed while leaving CPU speeds/voltage at an increased-from-stock state, the idle CPU temp reported by the MB will jump up ~5 deg from the lowest temp constantly. When it jumps up, it starts lowering and then jumps up again.

Downclocking CPU to 2800 and volt offset to -0.1 the temp starts holding at 48c


----------



## Safetytrousers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I've noticed while leaving CPU speeds/voltage at an increased-from-stock state, the idle CPU temp reported by the MB will jump up ~5 deg from the lowest temp constantly. When it jumps up, it starts lowering and then jumps up again.


That happens to me also.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Most likely you are hitting the TDC limit. That's the most common reason why Ryzen throttles below the MACXFRC.


So I increased VCore, set CPU Current limit to 140% (doesn't seem to matter) and did several tests using HWinfo at 100 ms refresh interval. Currents listed are read from Asus EC sensor block, not HWinfo's CPU Core Current (SVI2 TFN), which reads 4-5 A higher values. Tctl is well below 70°C with fans running slow (pump is unnerving) in an open chassis.

Results (likely affected by some background tasks):

- Prime95 small FFT does 107 A max and throttles the CPU down to x36 = CPU spec without XFR.
- Prime95 beta small FFT does 104 A max and does not throttle the CPU.

- X264 does 101 A max and does not throttle.
- Y-Cruncher (HNT) does 107 A max and does not throttle.
- Realbench does 98 A max and does not throttle.
- Statuscore does 97 A max and does not throttle.

- IDT/Linpack AVX does 117 A max / average 113 A and does not throttle!

- IDT/Linpack non AVX...

14384 (max) does 110 A max / average 108 A and throttles down to x35.
4096 does 110 A max / average 104 A and throttles down to x35.0.
1024 does 110 A max / average 99 A and throttles down to 34.8.

20 does 109 A max / average ~87.5 A and throttles down to x35.0.
19 does 109 A max / average ~87 A and throttles down to x36.3.
18 does 105 A max / average ~86 A and very occasionally throttles down single cores to x35.8.

1-17 does up to 105 A max / average ~86 A and does not throttle down. This also is the range where memory (controller) related errors don't seem to appear, so it may be a cache size thing.

- Heavyload does 108 A max / average 106 A and throttles down to x33.5! It's private memory footprint is 18 mb.

Any idea?


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLAMMED76*
> 
> I will be 100% honest with you guys, I been having a hell of a time deal with all of the issues with this board. I got 2 of them same issues. I built my Gigabyte K7 no problems works like a charm. Was tired of beating myself up over this Asus board.
> 
> Adios fellas


I feel you brother. I'm too lazy to take my computer apart and return this board, but this is my first ASUS board I've regretted.

I'm going to calm down because this is an early chip release, but damn did AMD and the mobo manufactures rush and miss the mark when getting things out.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Safetytrousers*
> 
> That happens to me also.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I've noticed while leaving CPU speeds/voltage at an increased-from-stock state, the idle CPU temp reported by the MB will jump up ~5 deg from the lowest temp constantly. When it jumps up, it starts lowering and then jumps up again.


This also happens at stock voltages. Any temp below 55 C can jump up instantly (I see regular jumps up to +9 C), then it will slowly decrease in steps of 1-2 C per second. Temps above 55 C do not jump anymore, but increase/decrease slowly, sometimes at a rate slower than 1 C per second. This behavior is affecting fan speed, so try to set up a curve where you make use of that 55-63 C threshold.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> I feel you brother. I'm too lazy to take my computer apart and return this board, but this is my first ASUS board I've regretted.
> 
> I'm going to calm down because this is an early chip release, but damn did AMD and the mobo manufactures rush and miss the mark when getting things out.


I regret not buying the CH6 in the first place and getting the gigabyte. Honestly it wasnt AMD that rushed, mobo manufacturers concentrated on z270 and even admitted so. And this is the end result, better chip then Intel but we lose because they cornered the market.

There is nothing wrong with ryzen or the board. Ive had 2 systems completely stable with zero BSODs and i mean ZERO. Couple code 8 errors but thats because the pc froze and thats the error i get, not mobo fault but software fault (msi ab crashes and causes a hard freeze)


----------



## gupsterg

Well after the intial issue with going to 3200MHz I can say I'm experiencing same 1x post of board on reboots and full shutdowns/bootups as when on 2400MHz.

Now I plan to do some benching.

I'm also noticing 1002 is behaving similar to CPU temps as 0902, still reckon a little out ~2°C. It didn't the 1st time I used it when on 2400MHz RAM. Perhaps we have some retention of settings going on after UEFI changes like Johan45 stated when I had issues going to 3200MHz.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Well after the intial issue with going to 3200MHz I can say I'm experiencing same 1x post of board on reboots and full shutdowns/bootups as when on 2400MHz.
> 
> Now I plan to do some benching.
> 
> I'm also noticing 1002 is behaving similar to CPU temps as 0902, still reckon a little out ~2°C. It didn't the 1st time I used it when on 2400MHz RAM. Perhaps we have some retention of settings going on after UEFI changes like Johan45 stated when I had issues going to 3200MHz.


Does that mean 3200 is working fine for you now?

Mine's fine whilst it's running, I had an uptime of almost 72 hours, using the PC as usual, but when it came to reboot it fell over. It does reboot on 1.43v Vboot, it just takes 3 attempts.

Maybe there's a motherboard voltage that's on Auto but need to be bumped up slightly?

@elmor What voltage are directly linked to DRAM POST?


----------



## gupsterg

It is perfect







.

I have done several reboots and shutdowns on purpose today. Also changed settings in UEFI for CB performance bias earlier today to compare a bench with bluej511. After benching went back to [Auto] performance bias and again 1x post of board.

I posted how I went about my setup earlier in thread. I'm using 1.35V VDIMM & VBOOT with 0.950V SOC. Done several MEMtest runs of 1hr last night where 1st I had just RAM 3200MHz, then OC CPU, then tightened RAM timings. Did also a flawless 0 bad states/WHEA, etc CPU/GPU 9hr [email protected] run, with GPU on my 24/7 OC ROM.

*** edit ***


Spoiler: UEFI Screenies















From earlier today 1744 is 3.8GHz 3200MHz CL14 1T with CB performance bias, 1696 without, 1667 is 2400MHz C14 without.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> It is perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have done several reboots and shutdowns on purpose today. Also changed settings in UEFI for CB performance bias earlier today to compare a bench with bluej511. After benching went back to [Auto] performance bias and again 1x post of board.
> 
> I posted how I went about my setup earlier in thread. I'm using 1.35V VDIMM & VBOOT with 0.950V SOC. Done several MEMtest runs of 1hr last night where 1st I had just RAM 3200MHz, then OC CPU, then tightened RAM timings. Did also a flawless 0 bad states/WHEA, etc CPU/GPU 9hr [email protected] run, with GPU on my 24/7 OC ROM.


Yeah, I saw your post, thanks for that.

I might try setting PLL to 1.8v from auto.

I don't like it when I don't understand something


----------



## gupsterg

Just added UEFI screenies to post 6089. PC had been off for ~1hr when I turned to get screenies, 1x post







.

I plan to test lowering SOC, 2nd CPU is 0.875V in UEFI to get ~0.893V on DMM as per UEFI default CPU setup. I'm also gonna make VDIMM/VBOOT ~1.35V on DMM, as I believe 1.35V will give me ~0.02V more, like 1.2V set in UEFI = 1.22V on DMM.

I should also be swapping the 2nd CPU back for 1st over the weekend, it will be interesting to see how that handles 3200MHz CL14







.


----------



## mattlef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Just added UEFI screenies to post 6089. PC had been off for ~1hr when I turned to get screenies, 1x post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I plan to test lowering SOC, 2nd CPU is 0.875V in UEFI to get ~0.893V on DMM as per UEFI default CPU setup. I'm also gonna make VDIMM/VBOOT ~1.35V on DMM, as I believe 1.35V will give me ~0.02V more, like 1.2V set in UEFI = 1.22V on DMM.
> 
> I should also be swapping the 2nd CPU back for 1st over the weekend, it will be interesting to see how that handles 3200MHz CL14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


+Rep
Thanks for the screenshots - going to get the 3600 CL16kit today and will see if i can replicate.


----------



## Timur Born

Even at 1.45 v VDIMM + VBOOT I cannot cold boot at 3200-CL14, too bad. Some combination of Safe Boot + Retries sometimes forces a retraining that allows me to boot at default settings.


----------



## Timur Born

For clarification: 1002 release is the very same file as 1002 beta (byte by byte comparison).


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlef*
> 
> +Rep
> Sorry if asked this before, but can you confirm the kit you're using?


F4-3200C14D-16GTZ has A500 in serial and due to CAS/MHZ I believe it is Samsung B-Die.

Just added the PState 0 UEFI screenie to post 6089, view time, I did full shutdown and boot up, no issues to report.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Even at 1.45 v VDIMM + VBOOT I cannot cold boot at 3200-CL14, too bad. Some combination of Safe Boot + Retries sometimes forces a retraining that allows me to boot at default settings.


Dunno man what is up, some are experiencing anomalies for sure. Just gonna set her to do x264 and then get some DMM readings to see if I gonna lower VDIMM/VBOOT/SOC for testing purposes.

I just hope my 1st CPU takes well to 3200MHz CL14, as that is the one I wanna keep as it takes less VCORE for 3.8GHz and has better stability for 3.9GHz compared with 2nd. The 1st also has lower stock VCORE/SOC when checked with DMM with x264 loading CPU, 1.089V/0.838V vs 1.119V/0.893V.


----------



## Timur Born

I am still on 1001, will check 1002 again later (switching between BIOS versions for various tests). Later today I may be so brave to just poke my DMM's probes at the back-side of the CPU to see if I can get useful readings. No one here answered the question where to do back-side readings exactly, so I just have to hope that I don't burn this thing.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlef*
> 
> +Rep
> Thanks for the screenshots - going to get the 3600 CL16kit today and will see if i can replicate.


Hallelujah!
Postman arrived.
Just got the F4-3600C16D-16GTZR kit.
Put it in, set DRAM and DRAM Boot to 1.35 volts and 3200 MHz strap(?), auto timings, booted into Windows first time. No loops. Ace!
But I have no insight into wether they will boot from cold or not.

Not sure what to do now. I suppose I'll do some base clock fiddling, maybe after reading up on Pstates. Probably could tighten some timings too but I'm a bit clueless when it comes to all that.
At the moment they are 1596.8 MHz 16, 16 ,16, 39, 75, 1t in CPU-Z. pretty sure they could come down to 14 but not really sure about 39 and 75 ?

However, I find my faith responding in a manner directly proportional to the amount of extra money I spend ........


----------



## mattlef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Just added UEFI screenies to post 6089. PC had been off for ~1hr when I turned to get screenies, 1x post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I plan to test lowering SOC, 2nd CPU is 0.875V in UEFI to get ~0.893V on DMM as per UEFI default CPU setup. I'm also gonna make VDIMM/VBOOT ~1.35V on DMM, as I believe 1.35V will give me ~0.02V more, like 1.2V set in UEFI = 1.22V on DMM.
> 
> I should also be swapping the 2nd CPU back for 1st over the weekend, it will be interesting to see how that handles 3200MHz CL14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Hallelujah!
> Postman arrived.
> Just got the F4-3600C16D-16GTZR kit.
> Put it in, set DRAM and DRAM Boot to 1.35 volts and 3200 MHz strap(?), auto timings, booted into Windows first time. No loops. Ace!
> But I have no insight into wether they will boot from cold or not.
> 
> Not sure what to do now. I suppose I'll do some base clock fiddling, maybe after reading up on Pstates. Probably could tighten some timings too but I'm a bit clueless when it comes to all that.
> At the moment they are 1596.8 MHz 16, 16 ,16, 39, 75, 1t in CPU-Z. pretty sure they could come down to 14 but not really sure about 39 and 75 ?
> 
> However, I find my faith responding in a manner directly proportional to the amount of extra money I spend ........


hahaha

I'm going to pick up two kits - and hope and pray that I can get both running at 3200mhz or up to 3600mhz.
This Hynix kit has so many holes with the current IMC - and while i think it will be improved - its costing me about 30-40 mins per video i render, so since i upgraded to ryzen, I've already lost more that it cost of 32gb of these dimms in lost time.

If only they had dual rank Samsung bdie kits working well - would love for 64gb - but will settle for 32 for now :S


----------



## dorbot

Hey Mattlef, none of that matters when you consider how awesome it looks with 4 slots of RGB bling! That is by far the most important thing...

I wonder if anyone would be so kind as to re-mortgage their home and get a set of F4-4266C19D-16GTZR to see how they perform.
It would be nice to have the processor cores and the RAM (Fabric?) running at 4GHz. I just had a thought. Would the CCX communication benefit more because the RAM and CPU were at the same frequency? less waiting for synchronisation or something, I dunno, probably not.........

Its for science....


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> Here is mine Stable Gaming OC with ZEN k17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (IMO 3.8-4GHz is a minimum for Gaming)
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see Nepton 280L Handles ZEN at EASE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Validation:
> http://valid.x86.fr/gbtnx5


What settings are you using if I may ask?









Have you tested it with IBT?


----------



## Timur Born

I turned off XFR and ran Heavyload again. CPU still throttles down, the minimum even went down to x30.8 on two cores.


----------



## mattlef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Hey Mattlef, none of that matters when you consider how awesome it looks with 4 slots of RGB bling! That is by far the most important thing...
> 
> I wonder if anyone would be so kind as to re-mortgage their home and get a set of F4-4266C19D-16GTZR to see how they perform.
> It would be nice to have the processor cores and the RAM (Fabric?) running at 4GHz. I just had a thought. Would the CCX communication benefit more because the RAM and CPU were at the same frequency? less waiting for synchronisation or something, I dunno, probably not.........
> 
> Its for science....


Touche!
Got the first 3600 CL16 kit @ 3200-CL14 within a matter of seconds. Wondering how far i can push this kit - and if getting a second would be wise or not atm.

God i wish BCLK adjustments didnt break p-state OC. Anyone figure out how to get the CPU to downclock+ Down Volt without P-STate? Apparently some other boards can?


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> What are the real cpu temps?
> 
> I am running 1002. What are my real cpu temps?


I am certain of two things:

1) There is any answer to your question
2) No one knows what it is









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> It is perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have done several reboots and shutdowns on purpose today. Also changed settings in UEFI for CB performance bias earlier today to compare a bench with bluej511. After benching went back to [Auto] performance bias and again 1x post of board.
> 
> I posted how I went about my setup earlier in thread. I'm using 1.35V VDIMM & VBOOT with 0.950V SOC. Done several MEMtest runs of 1hr last night where 1st I had just RAM 3200MHz, then OC CPU, then tightened RAM timings. Did also a flawless 0 bad states/WHEA, etc CPU/GPU 9hr [email protected] run, with GPU on my 24/7 OC ROM.


Looking good! Now let's see those burn test results!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> So I increased VCore, set CPU Current limit to 140% (doesn't seem to matter) and did several tests using HWinfo at 100 ms refresh interval. Currents listed are read from Asus EC sensor block, not HWinfo's CPU Core Current (SVI2 TFN), which reads 4-5 A higher values. Tctl is well below 70°C with fans running slow (pump is unnerving) in an open chassis.
> 
> Results (likely affected by some background tasks):
> 
> - Prime95 small FFT does 107 A max and throttles the CPU down to x36 = CPU spec without XFR.
> - Prime95 beta small FFT does 104 A max and does not throttle the CPU.
> 
> - X264 does 101 A max and does not throttle.
> - Y-Cruncher (HNT) does 107 A max and does not throttle.
> - Realbench does 98 A max and does not throttle.
> - Statuscore does 97 A max and does not throttle.
> 
> - IDT/Linpack AVX does 117 A max / average 113 A and does not throttle!
> 
> - IDT/Linpack non AVX...
> 
> 14384 (max) does 110 A max / average 108 A and throttles down to x35.
> 4096 does 110 A max / average 104 A and throttles down to x35.0.
> 1024 does 110 A max / average 99 A and throttles down to 34.8.
> 
> 20 does 109 A max / average ~87.5 A and throttles down to x35.0.
> 19 does 109 A max / average ~87 A and throttles down to x36.3.
> 18 does 105 A max / average ~86 A and very occasionally throttles down single cores to x35.8.
> 
> 1-17 does up to 105 A max / average ~86 A and does not throttle down. This also is the range where memory (controller) related errors don't seem to appear, so it may be a cache size thing.
> 
> - Heavyload does 108 A max / average 106 A and throttles down to x33.5! It's private memory footprint is 18 mb.
> 
> Any idea?


Interesting. So these procs _will_ throttle, after all? Do you have any graphs showing the dips?


----------



## Serchio

So, does anyone knows what is better?
- LLC 5, VDDCR_CPU 1.3V (constant)
- LLC 3, VDDCR_CPU 1.325 V (1.3V under stress tests)

Any recommendations?


----------



## Raspo

Hello to everybody.

Does anybody knows, who can control the CPU_OPT-Fans?
I don't find them in the Bios or in the FanExpert.

In my case there are the 3 case fans from the Phanteks Evolv ATX, but i can't control them







..


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> So, does anyone knows what is better?
> - LLC 5, VDDCR_CPU 1.3V (constant)
> - LLC 3, VDDCR_CPU 1.325 V (1.3V under stress tests)
> 
> Any recommendations?


The lowest voltage with the lowest LLC to be stable.


----------



## gupsterg

@Purple Hayz I think @Timur Born is using stock CPU setup.

Will try IBT again, on 8GB set very high passed 10 loops, maximum didn't. TBH honest I've done so many hours of x264 / Y-Cruncher/ [email protected] / RealBench in continuous run for 3.8GHz that if I can't nail maximum IBT I'm choosing to ignore it







.


----------



## superchad

when i did a prime 95 run on my 1700X OCed to 3.8GHz i saw my voltage spike up to 1.6v in CPU-Z despite being set to 1.375, is this valid? it concerns me, on the stock BIOS i saw voltage spikes into the 2v territory, I only saw this spike to 1.6v happen once, but i don't want even occasional spikes that high.


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> The lowest voltage with the lowest LLC to be stable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Purple Hayz I think @Timur Born is using stock CPU setup.
> 
> Will try IBT again, on 8GB set very high passed 10 loops, maximum didn't. TBH honest I've done so many hours of x264 / Y-Cruncher/ [email protected] / RealBench in continuous run for 3.8GHz that if I can't nail maximum IBT I'm choosing to ignore it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I was going to do the same, but I figured out that if I pass 10 loops of IBT with maximum settings then my rig is solid stable no matter what.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> The lowest voltage with the lowest LLC to be stable.


Yeah, I know that - but it is hard to determinate which settings are better for 24/7. I have a dilemma now


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> when i did a prime 95 run i saw my voltage spike up to 1.6v in CPU-Z, is this valid? it concerns me, on the stock BIOS i saw voltage spikes into the 2v territory, I only saw this spike to 1.6v happen once, but i don't want even occasional spikes that high.


Try HWINFO64-3125 and above. CPU-Z has problems with correct voltages - sometimes it shows 0.4V for me...


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> I was going to do the same, but I figured out that if I pass 10 loops of IBT with maximum settings then my rig is solid stable no matter what.
> Yeah, I know that - but it is hard to determinate which settings are better for 24/7. I have a dilemma now


The one with the lower LLC is better. 1.325 with LLC 3 is more than acceptable, I believe. To achieve 4GHz stable I have to run an offset of +.10625 and LLC 4.


----------



## nosequeponer

very high is doable for me, and i get this score



and it´s not that high for 4.0ghz... compare with what people is getting...


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> The one with the lower LLC is better. 1.325 with LLC 3 is more than acceptable, I believe. To achieve 4GHz stable I have to run an offset of +.10625 and LLC 4.


Thanks for the answer!

I will do some tests with 1.3V and LLC 4 now to get a full picture.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nosequeponer*
> 
> 
> 
> very high is doable for me, and i get this score
> 
> 
> 
> and it´s not that high for 4.0ghz... compare with what people is getting...


How much voltage do you need for 4GHz?


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> Thanks for the answer!
> 
> I will do some tests with 1.3V and LLC 4 now to get a full picture.
> How much voltage do you need for 4GHz?


Depends on your processor, and blind luck. The 1800X tend to do more with less, or you could hit a voltage wall early. It's kind of a crap shoot. Try your luck is the best advice I can give you.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raspo*
> 
> Hello to everybody.
> 
> Does anybody knows, who can control the CPU_OPT-Fans?
> I don't find them in the Bios or in the FanExpert.
> 
> In my case there are the 3 case fans from the Phanteks Evolv ATX, but i can't control them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..


Hello

The CPU_OPT fan header is slaved to the primary CPU header. There is no separate control.


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> when i did a prime 95 run on my 1700X OCed to 3.8GHz i saw my voltage spike up to 1.6v in CPU-Z despite being set to 1.375, is this valid? it concerns me, on the stock BIOS i saw voltage spikes into the 2v territory, I only saw this spike to 1.6v happen once, but i don't want even occasional spikes that high.


You running LLC?


----------



## superchad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> Try HWINFO64-3125 and above. CPU-Z has problems with correct voltages - sometimes it shows 0.4V for me...


HWINFO64-3125 shows my CPU VID as currently 1.55v, and that Vcore via the Asus Crosshair VI at 1.375v so is that the max voltage? or is the CPU setting the voltage excessively high?


----------



## superchad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> You running LLC?


Nope, i have it set to the lowest LLC (Level 1) which is essential off (lowest setting in AI suite is level 1)


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> HWINFO64-3125 shows my CPU VID as currently 1.55v, and that Vcore via the Asus Crosshair VI at 1.375v so is that the max voltage? or is the CPU setting the voltage excessively high?


CPU VID is broken right now, you need to check CPU Core Voltage [VDDCR_CPU] under CPU section.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> I was going to do the same, but I figured out that if I pass 10 loops of IBT with maximum settings then my rig is solid stable no matter what.


When 1st testing this 2nd CPU I passed Very High IBT 10 loops, x264 failed on 1st loop with same settings. Purple Hayz said:-
Quote:


> RB was a tough pill to swallow for me.


Both my CPUs found that easy.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/6980#post_25968851


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> Nope, i have it set to the lowest LLC (Level 1) which is essential off (lowest setting in AI suite is level 1)


"Auto" is off (0%). It think level 1 is 25% LLC. Either way, you shouldn't be spiking to 1.6. Try logging in HWiNFO and see you can duplicate. If not no worries.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> I was going to do the same, but I figured out that if I pass 10 loops of IBT with maximum settings then my rig is solid stable no matter what.
> Yeah, I know that - but it is hard to determinate which settings are better for 24/7. I have a dilemma now


I'd say that IBT is as much a memory (controller) test as it is a CPU test. I had 20 loops of maximum without error, then 10 loops with an error showing up in round 3, then another 10 loops without an error. Is it stable or is it not?

With different CPU + memory settings I found out that using 32-256 mb runs can cause errors after 15-250 seconds already, especially if you are going towards more extreme settings (3600 on 3200 memory). This can be useful, because it is quick. On the other hand I had one setting where I got several ITB errors within seconds and minutes and then didn't get any error for over an hour before I stopped and retried several times, still no errors.

But I'd say that running some tries of ITB with small sizes (32-256) is a quick test for any new setting you try, before going for hours of testing.

If you take a look at my post about current / A and throttling you get an idea which software really sucks a lot of power.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> "Auto" is off (0%). It think level 1 is 25% LLC. Either way, you shouldn't be spiking to 1.6. Try logging in HWiNFO and see you can duplicate. If not no worries.


Level 1 is -40%.


----------



## hughjazz44

So, I'm on the latest BIOS and my computer STILL will not wake up from sleep mode. I'll move the mouse, and the computer will start to wake up, but then get stuck on a code 55. Even with all BIOS settings at auto (No overclock, RAM @2133, no LLC, etc.) it still doesn't work. When I reset the computer, it returns to Windows as if it had woken up from sleep. Although, sometimes it takes several resets before it gets past the code 55.


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> When 1st testing this 2nd CPU I passed Very High IBT 10 loops, x264 failed on 1st loop with same settings. Purple Hayz said:-
> Both my CPUs found that easy.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/6980#post_25968851


What RB is? Sorry for lame question.


----------



## gupsterg

RealBench, stress mode you can select RAM amount. I go for same amount as fitted to rig, it stresses CPU & GPU.

I need vastly lower vcore for it vs x264. Posted before that what passed 2hrs in RB, failed loop 1 x264. Finalheaven's CPU is opposite, ie RB tough for it but not x264.


----------



## hotstocks

How the hell do you get a Samsung NVMeSSD 960 EVO working? I have been in the bios for hours. Tried stock settings, sometimes it sees it but is greyed out with no options, other times it doesn't see it but is available in boot options. In any case I am trying to Acronis clone my HDD to restore from file to NVMeSSD and it doesn't do anything. If I go to windows I can do disk management and add the SSD and get it to work like a secondary drive. Then in Samsung Magician it says VID 1022 and a paragraph about multiple iterations of read and write performed, RAPID mode may become inactive due to system internal errors on some of the AMD/ASMedia Controller or Driver. I installed all drivers from mobo dvd and windows update says up to date. How do I get this thing working? Is there hidden bios settings I have to do? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> How the hell do you get a Samsung NVMeSSD 960 EVO working? I have been in the bios for hours. Tried stock settings, sometimes it sees it but is greyed out with no options, other times it doesn't see it but is available in boot options. In any case I am trying to Acronis clone my HDD to restore from file to NVMeSSD and it doesn't do anything. If I go to windows I can do disk management and add the SSD and get it to work like a secondary drive. Then in Samsung Magician it says VID 1022 and a paragraph about multiple iterations of read and write performed, RAPID mode may become inactive due to system internal errors on some of the AMD/ASMedia Controller or Driver. I installed all drivers from mobo dvd and windows update says up to date. How do I get this thing working? Is there hidden bios settings I have to do? Any help would be appreciated.


Seems really strange. I didn't need to do anything to get it working out of the box. I have used gparted live to partition it and then installed windows 10 without any issues.


----------



## superchad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> CPU VID is broken right now, you need to check CPU Core Voltage [VDDCR_CPU] under CPU section.


did another prime95 run made sure it ran the first test and passed it

Max vcore 1.395v (set to 1.375v)
Max Temp (Crosshair VI) 77c
Max TCTL 72.4c
Max TDIE 52.4c
Max VDDSOC

here is a picture of HWinfo


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Level 1 is -40%.


Good catch. Isn't it like (-)40, 50, 75, 90, and 100% for levels 1-5, respectively? I know you posted this once just can't locate quickly...


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> How the hell do you get a Samsung NVMeSSD 960 EVO working? I have been in the bios for hours. Tried stock settings, sometimes it sees it but is greyed out with no options, other times it doesn't see it but is available in boot options. In any case I am trying to Acronis clone my HDD to restore from file to NVMeSSD and it doesn't do anything. If I go to windows I can do disk management and add the SSD and get it to work like a secondary drive. Then in Samsung Magician it says VID 1022 and a paragraph about multiple iterations of read and write performed, RAPID mode may become inactive due to system internal errors on some of the AMD/ASMedia Controller or Driver. I installed all drivers from mobo dvd and windows update says up to date. How do I get this thing working? Is there hidden bios settings I have to do? Any help would be appreciated.


I have a 960 EVO. It just works. I don't understand what you're doing wrong. Have you tried doing a fresh install of Windows and NOT trying to clone your old drive? I never trust anything other than a fresh install with new hardware.


----------



## superchad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> Good catch. Isn't it like (-)40, 50, 75, 90, and 100% for levels 1-5, respectively? I know you posted this once just can't locate quickly...


except that the lowest option in AI suite is level 1

Elmor if you are monitoring this, is it possible to give a more descriptive label to LLC? or give a description in BIOS


----------



## superchad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Level 1 is -40%.


Changed from Level 1 to Level 0, absolutely no change in temps or max voltage

Of course as mentioned before Level 1 is the lowest option in AI suite


----------



## Ubardog

Elmor is working on bios

Just google things like that

http://www.masterslair.com/vdroop-and-load-line-calibration-is-vdroop-really-bad

https://www.msi.com/blog/why-llc-is-your-friend-when-overclocking

Then ofc

http://www.overclock.net/t/657317/vdroop-or-not-llc-poll/0_100


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> I have a 960 EVO. It just works. I don't understand what you're doing wrong. Have you tried doing a fresh install of Windows and NOT trying to clone your old drive? I never trust anything other than a fresh install with new hardware.


Same here, worked out of the box without me doing anything.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> Good catch. Isn't it like (-)40, 50, 75, 90, and 100% for levels 1-5, respectively? I know you posted this once just can't locate quickly...


Auto = ±0%
Level 1 = -40%
Level 2 = -50%
Level 3 = -75%
Level 4 = -85%
Level 5 = -100%


----------



## superchad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Auto = ±0%
> Level 1 = -40%
> Level 2 = -50%
> Level 3 = -75%
> Level 4 = -85%
> Level 5 = -100%


then explain this, Level 1 is the LOWEST setting availible in AI Suite, can't go lower, can't set auto.



my thoughts

Level 1 = ±0%
Level 2 = -25%
Level 3 = -50%
Level 4 = -75%
Level 5 = -100%


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> then explain this, Level 1 is the LOWEST setting availible in AI Suite, can't go lower, can't set auto.
> 
> 
> 
> my thoughts
> 
> Level 1 = ±0%
> Level 2 = -25%
> Level 3 = -50%
> Level 4 = -75%
> Level 5 = -100%


Just don't use AISuite


----------



## superchad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Just don't use AISuite


I set in BIOS but I assume if level 1 is the lowest setting than that is what it is, i changed to auto and no difference in voltages or temps, its kind of strange NOT to have a specific setting for 0%, they really should have more info on the settings.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> Good catch. Isn't it like (-)40, 50, 75, 90, and 100% for levels 1-5, respectively? I know you posted this once just can't locate quickly...


OP of my thread has post from The Stilt plus other collated info.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Just added UEFI screenies to post 6089. PC had been off for ~1hr when I turned to get screenies, 1x post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I plan to test lowering SOC, 2nd CPU is 0.875V in UEFI to get ~0.893V on DMM as per UEFI default CPU setup. I'm also gonna make VDIMM/VBOOT ~1.35V on DMM, as I believe 1.35V will give me ~0.02V more, like 1.2V set in UEFI = 1.22V on DMM.
> 
> I should also be swapping the 2nd CPU back for 1st over the weekend, it will be interesting to see how that handles 3200MHz CL14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


So your SOC in bios is 0.95v and it worked well right? Did you go lower yet to like 0.90v? Mine had boot problems at 0.90v with 3200 14-14-14-34.

Congrats on your ram though!


----------



## pantsoftime

I spent some time with a DMM yesterday and LLC. I can say that LLC level 2 is the highest I'm willing to go. I saw the Vcore climb steadily with 3 and above, to levels well beyond what I was setting in BIOS. I can also say that none of the measurements in HWinfo correlate accurately to DMM readings and are usually too low by 50mV or more - however the "max" readings over the course of many samples do tend to at come out correct (i.e. the measurement eventually spikes to the correct value) but the average tends to be too low.

Lastly when using the 5-way optimization in AI Suite it will drive your chip all the way up to 1.55V and basically leave it there with the highest stable clock. AI Suite's Vcore monitor actually agrees with this to some extent and shows well over 1.5V during the testing it does.

Edit: Meant to mention that I was using the dedicated DMM points on the board for this. I have no reason to believe they're any less accurate than the decoupling caps assuming the board designers did their jobs.


----------



## gupsterg

@C6H owners for insight.

Right I ran IBT max (from Vishera owners thread OP), like I said very high passes, I can throw x264 / Y-Cruncher / [email protected] / RB at CPU no problems.



It doesn't matter how many loops I do, it will say that message at the end on max. I have lowest setting for UAC, run program as admin via shortcut properties. Note the uptime in above, I had ran x264 prior.



I'm choosing to ignore IBT MAX as everything else has no issues. The last time I used IBT on 2nd CPU I had all same settings except UEFI 0902, also the Corsair LPX 2x4GB 2400MHz C14, SOC was lower 0.875V in UEFI to give 0.893V on DMM, same as stock CPU setup. SOC with G.Skill is 0.950V at the mo.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> I spent some time with a DMM yesterday and LLC. I can say that LLC level 2 is the highest I'm willing to go. I saw the Vcore climb steadily with 3 and above, to levels well beyond what I was setting in BIOS. I can also say that none of the measurements in HWinfo correlate accurately to DMM readings and are usually too low by 50mV or more - however the "max" readings over the course of many samples do tend to at come out correct (i.e. the measurement eventually spikes to the correct value) but the average tends to be too low.
> 
> Lastly when using the 5-way optimization in AI Suite it will drive your chip all the way up to 1.55V and basically leave it there with the highest stable clock. AI Suite's Vcore monitor actually agrees with this to some extent and shows well over 1.5V during the testing it does.
> 
> Edit: Meant to mention that I was using the dedicated DMM points on the board for this. I have no reason to believe they're any less accurate than the decoupling caps assuming the board designers did their jobs.


Unless you're trying to reach 4.0+, I don't think there's a need at all to use LLC. Just raise the volts the normal way.


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Unless you're trying to reach 4.0+, I don't think there's a need at all to use LLC. Just raise the volts the normal way.


I tried that as well. I find that Vcore tends to droop quite a bit while LLC level 2 tends to offset it fairly well. I'm running at 3.9 on a 1700X as my default but I've been dabbling in higher clocks/volts at times.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> So your SOC in bios is 0.95v and it worked well right? Did you go lower yet to like 0.90v? Mine had boot problems at 0.90v with 3200 14-14-14-34.
> 
> Congrats on your ram though!


Cheers chap







. Yep 0.950V in UEFI, DMM ~0.966V when CPU under load from x264. Not tried lower yet been busy with testing bits







.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> I tried that as well. I find that Vcore tends to droop quite a bit while LLC level 2 tends to offset it fairly well. I'm running at 3.9 on a 1700X as my default but I've been dabbling in higher clocks/volts at times.


Vdroop is normal and I believe they built it in on purpose. Using LLC introduces voltage spikes. So while you measured about how much the voltage appears to increase, you probably didn't measure how much more it increases with the spikes. You can read about them here:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/5
http://www.masterslair.com/vdroop-and-load-line-calibration-is-vdroop-really-bad

And honestly, I really don't see any benefits of using LLC. If you use P-States to overclock your volts will drop during idle anyways and even without it, high idle volts are not problematic until you pass current through it (load). And in the end, at full load, you're using same amount of volts. So there is no benefit at all, unless you absolutely need it at the high end/4.0+ghz plus area because you're entering into even more dangerous high voltage territory.


----------



## Timur Born

It's time for a little rant! Somewhat good willed, no don't see me shouting this with a red face, but rather musing over it with a glass of wine (which I don't drink, but you get the picture).







Elmor, feel free to forward that "feedback" to Asus designers/management.

1. Whoever designed the physical layout of the board seemingly never intended ProbeIt and the post code display to be used by normal people.

- When the CH6 is built into a PC chassis and placed under the table I literally have to lie down on the floor to read post codes. There is no other way for me to get a proper viewing angle to that uppermost rightmost corner. Even when I place the chassis on a table I have to bend forwards to get a look at the post codes.

- Looking at the post code display is made rather unpleasant when you are dazzled with those extra bright status LEDs right underneath it. Having both in close proximity to each other surely is useful, but those LEDs really burn bright.

- ProbeIt can hardly be reached at all. Even outside a chassis the power connector + cable gets in your way. Inside a chassis it a small nightmare to reach it with two DMM probes.

- It took me over a dozen tries to get any readings from ProbeIt, because I first had to scratch into the probing points with the probe tips to get electrical contact. Maybe there is some kind of coating on top of them that needs to be poked through, maybe it's the solder itself.

- Now that I _can_ get readings I always have to use both my hands to push the probes on the measuring points. Why can Asus not invest 5-10 cents into a proper header where we can stick the probes in and leave them there hands-free?!

2. VRM noise is very audible when Vcore, which by itself is a nuisance for an otherwise (ultra) quite system. I only heard this kind of noise level from higher performance graphic-cards' VRM section yet. This is rather unacceptable, because other motherboards can do without such a considerable level of audible noise.

Coming with the audible noise is electrical noise on the motherboard's ground lines, which unfortunately seems to happen with every motherboard out there. This is the bane of every media content creation PC and a long standing problem, especially when audio is coupled with a strong graphic-card. I really wish you guys would filter this out somehow, especially for outgoing ground-lines like USB ground/shield, audio and video (PC + display looped over a common Earth can give some interesting combing/cancellation effects).

To give an example: The ProbeIt ground measuring point varies in voltage somewhere between 0.0035 V and 0.0150 V versus wall socket Earth depending on CPU/system load. And that is without C&Q kicking in lower voltages (aka Vcore is fixed). Fortunately the ProbeIt Vcore measuring point seems to vary by the same amount, so we can still measure between Vcore and Ground without getting skewed results. I wasn't so sure about that before I measured and calculated both, though (again, at fixed Vcore).

3. Fan calibration does not work properly. Even worse, minimum fan speed values are enforced on basis of that faulty calibration process. My AIO pump is regularly detected with a mimum of 60% instead of 39%, my AIO's heatspreader fans are sometimes detected as 20% instead of 10% and AI/FC detects it as full RPM at 0% and refuses to allow any control over said fans. My chassis fan sometimes is detected as 39%, sometimes as 34% and sometimes as 60%.

This all would be less of an issue if I could just enter a minimum fan speed manually, but I cannot. Instead I hear my AIO pump whining/vibrating unnervingly in between 60-70% where it seems to resonate worst. Then I have to Clear CMOS again because of some RAM issues and start that whole unreliable calibration procedure again.

Also please fix the calibration procedure to include the AIO pump header. Either it currently isn't calibrating that header or it always measures 60% minimum whereas the same pump on a chassis header at least sometimes results in proper 39%. And why is there no control over the AIO pump header in AI/FC anyway?

AI/FC also has some real problems running my AIO pump at fixed rpm, many steps lead to the pump spinning up and down all the time. And for some reason the pump's rpm are reported as double as high than their real numbers, still better than no rpm display that some other users are reporting, though.

4. A "Safe Boot" button should do just that: Safe Boot. More often than not it just results in another failed reset attempt. If it doesn't work properly then it's space wasted that would have better been used to for the post code display.

5. If you place a new internal USB 3.1 header on your boards then provide a corresponding cable/front-bay connector.

6. This goes out to all motherboard manufacturers, or BIOS/UEFI programmers: Include a bl**dy Bluetooth stack into UEFI, especially when you sell boards with onboard Bluetooth! Having an extra USB keyboard ready just for being able to enter BIOS setup and change settings is ridiculous after so many years of Bluetooth keyboards being around.

7. Why the h*ck did you protect your PDF manual to not even allow copying text out of it? I have licensed (as in copyright protected and paid for) PDF files here that allow me to copy text and images. What's special about a motherboard manual that forces me to manually type its text content to a forum if I want to discuss a section or help another user? (Yes, I know how to circumvent that protection, others do not.)

That's it for the time being...


----------



## malitze

Just set my Trident-Z 3200C14 to their advertised speed and timings and also upped the DRAM VBOOT to 1.35V and it booted nicely. I left the SoC Voltage on auto though, afair this could yield higher voltages as necessary, so I should probably set them manually?

Sorry been out of the loop for a while waiting on the RMA


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> 1. Whoever designed the physical layout of the board seemingly never intended ProbeIt and the post code display to be used by normal people.
> - When the CH6 is built into a PC chassis and placed under the table I literally have to lie down on the floor to read post codes. There is no other way for me to get a proper viewing angle to that uppermost rightmost corner. Even when I place the chassis on a table I have to bend forwards to get a look at the post codes.
> - It took me over a dozen tries to get any readings from ProbeIt, because I first had to scratch into the probing points with the probe tips to get electrical contact. Maybe there is some kind of coating on top of them that needs to be poked through, maybe it's the solder itself.
> 4. A "Safe Boot" button should do just that: Safe Boot. More often than not it just results in another failed reset attempt. If it doesn't work properly then it's space wasted that would have better been used to for the post code display.


I agree with many of your points and I think all of your feedback is reasonable. I've been messing with mine on a benchtop until I'm satisfied that it's stable enough to replace the computer it's intended to replace. I can't imagine being able to see the POST codes inside of a case with a top rad.

I definitely have seen the problem you're having with the DMM points. They had some sort of coating on them but they read more reliably after using them a bunch. Again I can't imagine trying to use these inside of a case.

I've seen the Safe Boot issues as well. I was trying to reduce my SOC voltage and went too low - and safe boot didn't even come close to helping. I had to clear CMOS to get the system back. To go with that my OC profile wouldn't load afterward either (it would freeze the system) so I ended up having to regenerate all of my settings.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> 5. If you place a new internal USB 3.1 header on your boards then provide a corresponding cable/front-bay connector.D


The USB 3.1 plug will accompany a case that provides such a port. If you're talking about USB 3.0, the connector is at the bottom of the motherboard. Asus did nothing wrong, I think you're just misunderstanding.


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Vdroop is normal and I believe they built it in on purpose. Using LLC introduces voltage spikes. So while you measured about how much the voltage appears to increase, you probably didn't measure how much more it increases with the spikes.


Appreciate the feedback. I think I'll spend some time trying to reduce LLC now that I know the limits of my chip. You're absolutely right that there's no way to see what sort of overshoot exists from a DMM which does some pretty low rate averaging (and reads RMS to go with it). I'd need a scope with decent bandwidth to see what Asus is really up to with their LLC implementation. Their VRMs run at a relatively low switching frequency (using doublers) so LLC could result in some substantial spikes. What we also don't know is how much capacitance is on-chip and how much of those spikes actually get into the device.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> The USB 3.1 plug will accompany a case that provides such a port. If you're talking about USB 3.0, the connector is at the bottom of the motherboard. Asus did nothing wrong, I think you're just misunderstanding.


Yes, and there is exactly one case vendor that optionally (as in costs extra) provides that part (Lian Li), but only for their most current cases. So we all go and buy new cases now just to populate the USB 3.1 header?


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> The USB 3.1 plug will accompany a case that provides such a port. If you're talking about USB 3.0, the connector is at the bottom of the motherboard. Asus did nothing wrong, I think you're just misunderstanding.


Very few cases currently include 3.1 plugs. It would be nice if Asus included an expansion bracket with a port on it - especially since the front panel 3.1 port is the one from the X370 chip and the rear panel one is from a third party chip. I'd prefer to use the X370 port if I needed 3.1 support. "Back in the day" premium motherboards used to include all sorts of expansion brackets for USB ports and serial ports and the rest so I really agree with Timur on this one.


----------



## The Stilt

Here's a tool to check the load-line configuration currently used: https://1drv.ms/u/s!Ag6oE4SOsCmDhGRdxTxyFtlsR7-K

PW: "Loadline" (without the quatation marks).

Extract and open a new command window to the same folder (unselect items, shift + right mouse) and type ASP1405ILL.

Make sure you don't have any other monitoring software (AISuite, HWInfo, etc) running.

Works for PRIME X370-PRO as well.


----------



## madweazl

Curiosity got the best of me and since the EK monoblock isn't available yet, I snatched a Radeon 6950 out of an old desktop we had and tossed the heap together. The motherboard was purchased form Newegg earlier this week and arrived with BIOS 0902. RAM is Trident RGB 3200 (F4-3200C14-8GTZR). Boot drive is a Samsung 960 Evo. After the initial power on, I familiarized myself with the BIOS (my first Asus) and proceeded to flash 1001. Rebooted, disabled SenseMi Skew, tossed my USB drive with W10 in it, and everything booted up and installed as expected. I haven't clocked anything or ran any tests but that was seriously the most trouble free build I've ever had; I literally didn't have to do anything (almost always end up with something wonky). Time to start pushing the RAM and create problems...


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> ...
> ProbeIt can hardly be reached at all. Even outside a chassis the power connector + cable gets in your way. Inside a chassis it a small nightmare to reach it with two DMM probes.
> 
> - It took me over a dozen tries to get any readings from ProbeIt, because I first had to scratch into the probing points on the pads with the probe tips to get electrical contact. Maybe there is some kind of coating on top of them that needs to be poked through, maybe it's the solder itself.
> 
> - Now that I _can_ get readings I always have to use both my hands to push the probes on the measuring points. Why can Asus not invest 5-10 cents into a proper header where we can stick the probes in and leave them there hands-free?!


Beyond all the other good points made by *Timur Born*, I consider the Probeit contact issue to require, at a minimum, posts such that Pomona Grabber style test clips or equivalent can latch on safely. I get the impression that the board designer had a requirement to bring out voltages to the board edge, but wasn't familiar with the realities of actual testing. (The alternative theory is that the designer has more than two arms and can perform tests while holding two probes.)


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Yes, and there is exactly one case vendor that optionally (as in costs extra) provides that part (Lian Li), but only for their most current cases. So we all go and buy new cases now just to populate the USB 3.1 header?


Nanoxia Project S cases provide a cable and 3.1 connector to the front panel.

Edit: However, now that I have my C6H it is evident that this cable goes to the exterior rear I/O zone USB 3.1 connector, and does not fit the internal Asus C6H header.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Yes, and there is exactly one case vendor that optionally (as in costs extra) provides that part (Lian Li), but only for their most current cases. So we all go and buy new cases now just to populate the USB 3.1 header?


Short answer: Yes. Go buy a new case.

Long answer: Most cases nowadays don't even have front bays (5-1/4" or 3-1/2") so where would you even put the bracket if Asus provided one? And just because you have a USB 3.1 header on the motherboard doesn't mean you HAVE to use it. Are you using all 8 SATA ports? They're provided, so we MUST use them!


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Here's a tool to check the load-line configuration currently used: https://1drv.ms/u/s!Ag6oE4SOsCmDhGRdxTxyFtlsR7-K
> 
> PW: "Loadline" (without the quatation marks).
> 
> Extract and open a new command window to the same folder (unselect items, shift + right mouse) and type ASP1405ILL.
> 
> Make sure you don't have any other monitoring software (AISuite, HWInfo, etc) running.
> 
> Works for PRIME X370-PRO as well.


Thx for sharing, I just tried it and got "Unsupported platform" .. hmm?! (on a C6H, Win10)


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Here's a tool to check the load-line configuration currently used: https://1drv.ms/u/s!Ag6oE4SOsCmDhGRdxTxyFtlsR7-K.


Thanks for this, it's appreciated.

I don't know what to make of ProbeIt and Loadline settings yet. Currently I measure 0.01 V higher Vcore under load at ProbeIt than idle. This is with LLC1. Before I used LLC0 and not only measured exactly the same 0.01 V difference (higher under load!), but the very same values idle and under load. So currently there is no difference between LLC Auto/0 and LLC1.

So I think a Clear CMOS might be in order to make sure that LLC settings are not stuck. In the past few days I already saw settings getting stuck at their last manual setting when I switched back to Auto.


----------



## gupsterg

@finalheaven

Just tried SOC at 0.925V in UEFI. Result in Win flag freeze and then board went into Q-Code 8. So for 3200MHz CL14 2x 8GB I need 0.950V. Tested that config with multiple MEMTest, [email protected] 9hrs, 24 loops x264.

Gonna swap over to 1st R7 1700 and see how that behaves with RAM as want to keep that vs 2nd one.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> Thx for sharing, I just tried it and got "Unsupported platform" .. hmm?! (on a C6H, Win10)


Try rebooting if you used HWInfo or similar software during the same session.
If that doesn't work, it is most likely a UAC related issue (i.e. run as admin).


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @finalheaven
> 
> Just tried SOC at 0.925V in UEFI. Result in Win flag freeze and then board went into Q-Code 8. So for 3200MHz CL14 2x 8GB I need 0.950V. Tested that config with multiple MEMTest, [email protected] 9hrs, 24 loops x264.
> 
> Gonna swap over to 1st R7 1700 and see how that behaves with RAM as want to keep that vs 2nd one.


That matches mine as well. I didn't try 0.925v though. 0.95v worked and 0.90v did not.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Short answer: Yes. Go buy a new case.


Erm, no. I will rather buy the Lian Li cable and try to squeeze it through the slit of the unused SD card reader on my current case. It's not like I have money to throw out of the window.
Quote:


> Long answer: Most cases nowadays don't even have front bays (5-1/4" or 3-1/2") so where would you even put the bracket if Asus provided one? And just because you have a USB 3.1 header on the motherboard doesn't mean you HAVE to use it. Are you using all 8 SATA ports? They're provided, so we MUST use them!


New cases should bring the new connector, old cases have 5-1/4" front bays. And even if they don't there is a way to put a provided cable to use (like through a PCIe bracket). No cable provided = no use at all.

And yes, I MUST use them, because Asmedia based USB ports are not always fully compatible (especially their USB 3.0 chipsets stink, even just the hub ones). And since I need to check the CPU based USB 3.1 port for compatibility and performance I need access to that port.

Is it a given that these things are fully spec compliant? Absolutely no, as is just demonstrated by the X370 based PCIe slots on the CH6, which are not working properly (while the CPU bound ones do).


----------



## malitze

@gupsterg

mine also went to Q-Code 8 during boot but with 0.95V, now testing if 0.975V is stable. RAM is the same but on 1800X.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Try rebooting if you used HWInfo or similar software during the same session.
> If that doesn't work, it is most likely a UAC related issue (i.e. run as admin).


I just repeatedly started it after closing HWinfo and at one point it worked. May also be that I first had to start it from an elevated prompt before it also worked from the unelevated one.


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Short answer: Yes. Go buy a new case.
> 
> Long answer: Most cases nowadays don't even have front bays (5-1/4" or 3-1/2") so where would you even put the bracket if Asus provided one? And just because you have a USB 3.1 header on the motherboard doesn't mean you HAVE to use it. Are you using all 8 SATA ports? They're provided, so we MUST use them!


The bracket I was referring to is for a PCIe expansion slot bracket to bring the port out of the back, not something for a drive bay. As discussed earlier, the front panel 3.1 port is the only one coming out of SB chipset and has high value. Something like this (but with the proper connector): https://www.amazon.com/RIITOP-Expansion-Bracket-Converter-Adapter/dp/B01KJPUK5A

In my situation the board is going into a brand new case but that case provides no front panel 3.1. There is more than one factor that goes into case selection. In this instance I needed room for particular radiators.

Not sure why you're so offended by Timur's feedback.


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Try rebooting if you used HWInfo or similar software during the same session.
> If that doesn't work, it is most likely a UAC related issue (i.e. run as admin).


UAC it was.







Thx.


----------



## madweazl

RAM went straight to 3200 14 14 14 36 1t first try with SOC manually set to 1.0 (didnt try auto) and 1.35v.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Gadfly

I am in code 8 hell.

Setup:

CH6
G.skill 4266 DRR
Samsung 960 EVO SSD
1080ti FE

and....

EK Evo water block, new AM4 bracket and AM4 backplate kit.

First, I bench tested the CPU with an air cooler, everything worked great. No issues at all.

Flashed to 1002, no issues.

Built the PC into the case, setup the loop.

No boot.

Read about removing center gasket, I removed it, and I booted up fine. The machine ran all night with no issues. Shut the pc down.

In the morning... Boot loops, no post.

Unplugged and plugged in.. back the the no power on issue.

Removed water block and reseated CPU, re-installed water block. Booted right up.

Shut the PC down... turned it back on... Code 8

Re-seated the waterblock again... Booted up. sweet.

turned off... back on... code 8, reseated... no power on. reseated, code 8

Have had about enough of this ****. Is there a solution to EK's waterblock mounting / back plate?

Seriously...I am so frustrated. I have never had issues like this in 20 years of building high end PC/overclocking. I honestly don't think it is the board, or the CPU. The issue appears to be center around this EVO waterblock and mounting system.

I would very much appreciate any and all assistance anyone can give me.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I am in code 8 hell.
> 
> Setup:
> 
> CH6
> G.skill 4266 DRR
> Samsung 960 EVO SSD
> 1080ti FE
> 
> and....
> 
> EK Evo water block, new AM4 bracket and AM4 backplate kit.
> 
> First, I bench tested the CPU with an air cooler, everything worked great. No issues at all.
> 
> Flashed to 1002, no issues.
> 
> Built the PC into the case, setup the loop.
> 
> No boot.
> 
> Read about removing center gasket, I removed it, and I booted up fine. The machine ran all night with no issues. Shut the pc down.
> 
> In the morning... Boot loops, no post.
> 
> Unplugged and plugged in.. back the the no power on issue.
> 
> Removed water block and reseated CPU, re-installed water block. Booted right up.
> 
> Shut the PC down... turned it back on... Code 8
> 
> Re-seated the waterblock again... Booted up. sweet.
> 
> turned off... back on... code 8, reseated... no power on. reseated, code 8
> 
> Have had about enough of this ****. Is there a solution to EK's waterblock mounting / back plate?
> 
> Seriously...I am so frustrated. I have never had issues like this in 20 years of building high end PC/overclocking. I honestly don't think it is the board, or the CPU. The issue appears to be center around this EVO waterblock and mounting system.
> 
> I would very much appreciate any and all assistance anyone can give me.


So its a cold boot thing? I just keep using flashback and clearing cmos till it goes......... eventually. As long as the board is not unresponsive to the power switch on the mobo it will go eventually in my experience (see pre 0902 bricking issue). But I feel your pain, it shouldn't be like that... Cant help with any potential waterblock problem. I'm using an old AM3 cooler that uses the plastic that comes on the mobo. H110i.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I am in code 8 hell.
> 
> Setup:
> 
> CH6
> G.skill 4266 DRR
> Samsung 960 EVO SSD
> 1080ti FE
> 
> and....
> 
> EK Evo water block, new AM4 bracket and AM4 backplate kit.
> 
> First, I bench tested the CPU with an air cooler, everything worked great. No issues at all.
> 
> Flashed to 1002, no issues.
> 
> Built the PC into the case, setup the loop.
> 
> No boot.
> 
> Read about removing center gasket, I removed it, and I booted up fine. The machine ran all night with no issues. Shut the pc down.
> 
> In the morning... Boot loops, no post.
> 
> Unplugged and plugged in.. back the the no power on issue.
> 
> Removed water block and reseated CPU, re-installed water block. Booted right up.
> 
> Shut the PC down... turned it back on... Code 8
> 
> Re-seated the waterblock again... Booted up. sweet.
> 
> turned off... back on... code 8, reseated... no power on. reseated, code 8
> 
> Have had about enough of this ****. Is there a solution to EK's waterblock mounting / back plate?
> 
> Seriously...I am so frustrated. I have never had issues like this in 20 years of building high end PC/overclocking. I honestly don't think it is the board, or the CPU. The issue appears to be center around this EVO waterblock and mounting system.
> 
> I would very much appreciate any and all assistance anyone can give me.


Try putting plastic/metal washers under the springs on the bracket if you already removed the center portion. Something is going on with the pressure and its been super annoying for tons of people. ive had no issues though, if you still have the gasket from ur am3 kit just use the center piece only and see if that helps. Ive had no issues with the am3 gasket but TONS of people seem to be having issues with the am4 gasket so idk. I have washers under my springs to spread the load out evenly as well. ive had no boot issues on both boards.


----------



## CageJ

Was anyone able to run 4000CL15/16?

My stops at 3600CL15 1T... with 4,2GHz 1800X
G.SKILL TRIDENT Z 3200CL14

Crucial 3000CL15 (Micron) can make 2666MHz.. I have not tried new Trident Z RGB (Hynix MFR) yet.. but do not expect much..

BIOS 1001 is still buggy, Fan issues, boot loops...
I need use restart button (on the panel) to start if I disconnect the power cord or RAMs...


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> That matches mine as well. I didn't try 0.925v though. 0.95v worked and 0.90v did not.


Cheers, I haven't tried anything between 0.925V and 0.950V, seems pointless to test as it's not very high IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> mine also went to Q-Code 8 during boot but with 0.95V, now testing if 0.975V is stable. RAM is the same but on 1800X.


Cheers, I reckon what we need depends on CPU/IMC plus RAM used. For example my 1st R7 1700 at UEFI defaults shows VCORE: 1.089V SOC: 0.838V when x264 load CPU, my 2nd for same testing is 1.119V / 0.893V. 1st needed 0.900V to boot into OS for 2666MHz on the Corsair LPX 2400MHz set (Hynix).

Hopefully my 1st CPU uses 3200MHz with as much ease as 2nd, the 1st requires less VCORE for 3.8GHz, is more stable at 3.9GHz and now running Y-Cruncher on 2nd seems 1st has lower temps than 2nd.


----------



## SpecChum

I'm going to try 1002 now since I've been on 1001 since first boot.

Do I need to clear CMOS if I use Flashback? Or is that just when using EZFlash?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I'm going to try 1002 now since I've been on 1001 since first boot.
> 
> Do I need to clear CMOS if I use Flashback? Or is that just when using EZFlash?


Clear cmos, then restart and use ezflash, flashback is a bit iffy to use.


----------



## CageJ

BTW safeboot button does not work at all







..
So when I get bootloop only reflash button works








GJ ASUS..


----------



## gupsterg

No issues on flashback for me. Worked every time flawlessly. I went 5803 / 0902 several times when the original G.Skill RAM was DOA. Then used Flashback to test 1001 / 1002 when on other RAM. When went G.Skill again after RMA, used Flashback to go to 1002.

Personally I would want to know Flashback works on these mobos. As they are not dual bios that is the feature used to recover it AFAIK.

I would do as Johan highlighted after flashing finish, remove battery, use CMOS CLR and then boot. It may also help you on "training" to go 1 dimm 1st like majestynl said to me. Then 2nd later and work your way up RAM straps.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Clear cmos, then restart and use ezflash, flashback is a bit iffy to use.


Ezflash running.

I'd always thought flashback would be safer. Ah well, as long as it works


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Clear cmos, then restart and use ezflash, flashback is a bit iffy to use.


Is there a need to clear CMOS prior to flashing?


----------



## CageJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Personally I would want to know Flashback works on these mobos. As they are not dual bios that is the feature used to recover it AFAIK.
> 
> I would do as Johan highlighted after flashing finish, remove battery, use CMOS CLR and then boot. It may also help you on "training" to go 1 dimm 1st like majestynl said to me. Then 2nd later and work your way up RAM straps.


Im not sure about that.. it seems like CH6 has dual bios... 2 very similar chips are on the right side bottom..


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> The bracket I was referring to is for a PCIe expansion slot bracket to bring the port out of the back, not something for a drive bay. As discussed earlier, the front panel 3.1 port is the only one coming out of SB chipset and has high value. Something like this (but with the proper connector): https://www.amazon.com/RIITOP-Expansion-Bracket-Converter-Adapter/dp/B01KJPUK5A
> 
> In my situation the board is going into a brand new case but that case provides no front panel 3.1. There is more than one factor that goes into case selection. In this instance I needed room for particular radiators.
> 
> Not sure why you're so offended by Timur's feedback.


I'm not offended. But why should Asus supply the USB 3.1 ports to a connector on its board when they don't supply literally ANY ports for ANY of its other connectors (unless you count SATA cables)? And it's not like Asus isn't following an industry standard. No one is providing a USB 3.1 bracket for their board (That I'm aware of). The problem is that no one is making cases with 3.1 ports on the front. Although it isn't exactly common to find devices that support it.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Is there a need to clear CMOS prior to flashing?


No need but it seems like it helps a lot of issues people are having. I may myself clear my cmos and pull the battery and clear all its memory and see if i can get 3200mhz.

Not sure if removing my battery will make me lose my profile though.


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> I'm not offended. But why should Asus supply the USB 3.1 ports to a connector on its board when they don't supply literally ANY ports for ANY of its other connectors (unless you count SATA cables)? And it's not like Asus isn't following an industry standard. No one is providing a USB 3.1 bracket for their board (That I'm aware of). The problem is that no one is making cases with 3.1 ports on the front. Although it isn't exactly common to find devices that support it.


You're right, no mfr is doing this currently. It was an idea/suggestion that was brought up and I thought it was a good idea. It used to be very common for motherboards to include a number of PCI brackets for additional port breakout and it seems like this would be a great selling point for them. Nobody else (other than asus) is providing AM3 mounting but I bet that feature made a lot of people happy on the C6H. It certainly did me a favor.

I apologize for my tone earlier; I just feel like these manufacturers are including fewer and fewer perks with their premium products these days and I really liked Timur's idea.


----------



## SpecChum

Still no go on the RAM booting at 3200 with reasonable boot voltage, but I've got another issue now.

I've lost my Aura lights lol


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> I'm not offended. But why should Asus supply the USB 3.1 ports to a connector on its board when they don't supply literally ANY ports for ANY of its other connectors (unless you count SATA cables)? And it's not like Asus isn't following an industry standard. No one is providing a USB 3.1 bracket for their board (That I'm aware of). The problem is that no one is making cases with 3.1 ports on the front. Although it isn't exactly common to find devices that support it.


There is already a USB 3.1 connection on the board, so a front panel connector is for those who either buy a new case with USB 3.1 front connectors, or if you get a 3.5 or 5.25 inch connector that uses a drive bay. When I actually find a need for 3.1, I will go that route.


----------



## Ubardog

Done some cable management today. Since im happy with my OC for now .

After Tiding up I went to boot 09 Cleared CMOS -same 09.

So i powered down completely took out the battery ect. then 1 stick of ram

Boot then 2nd stick

Reboot and applied the settings that i have done ....countless times now,

And My pstate OC now leaves my BCKL @ 100 . always used to be 99.8

BAFFLED and confused but pleasantly surprised

This 0.2% has taken my CB from 1702 to 1716 @ 3.85cpu 3200ram

This beats my 1710 @ 3.87cpu 3200ram


----------



## bluej511

Anyone know if resetting cmos and removing the battery will delete saved profiles?


----------



## Ubardog

yes blue

But you can save to USB and load the after from bios


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> yes blue
> 
> But you can save to USB and load the after from bios


Ah true forgot about tyat ty.


----------



## SpecChum

Any idea how to get the lights back?

They've been off since I updated to 1002 and I can't get them back on


----------



## filenotfound

Is anyone else not able to get ANY ram stable above 2133? Ive now gone through 3 ram kits and a new psu and I STILL can not get any ram to run above 2133.

I'm using newest 1002 bios, and 2 of the 3 ram kits I've used are on the QVL list. I even tried the infamous samsung b-die ram, which is supposed to be basically guaranteed to work, does not boot above 2133. I've been trying to get this working for exactly 1 month now.

Is my motherboard defective? As i only have 24 hours left to return it...


----------



## Nijo

Profiles are going to be deleted by flashing, not by resetting bios or removing the battery.
But saving them to usb is allways a good idea.


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *filenotfound*
> 
> Is anyone else not able to get ANY ram stable above 2133? Ive now gone through 3 ram kits and a new psu and I STILL can not get any ram to run above 2133.
> 
> I'm using newest 1002 bios, and 2 of the 3 ram kits I've used are on the QVL list. I even tried the infamous samsung b-die ram, which is supposed to be basically guaranteed to work, does not boot above 2133. I've been trying to get this working for exactly 1 month now.
> 
> Is my motherboard defective? As i only have 24 hours left to return it...


I hear you mate, I think it is just the bios itself and time will fix the issues. But we have a long way to go until this happens, and for so long we unfortunately have to stick with stock clocks. : /

Edit: Also got my 3rd RAM kit on the way, hope it is samsung b-die (Gskill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ) also got ripjaw v and "ryzen compatible" flare x kits and neither of them worked above 2666 mhz (the flare x even didn't got over their stockclock of 2400 and had may booting issues error 55 en masse etc.).


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nijo*
> 
> Profiles are going to be deleted by flashing, not by resetting bios or removing the battery.
> But saving them to usb is allways a good idea.


Ok cool, i haven't changed much anyways and i remember it all but ill save to usb anyways. I wanna reset everything and see if i can get 3200mhz to work since it has once then didnt after a cold boot.


----------



## filenotfound

But I don't think a single person other than me can't at least get 2666. I can't even get that. And using https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232205 which is a samsung B-die, I'm pretty sure literally everyone has this running no problems at 3200mhz on every single motherboard.

How can it be possible I'm the only one?


----------



## hotstocks

This is weird. I payed up for the G.skill Tridentz 3600 16-16-16-16-36 kit and no matter what I do I can't get it to run at 3200mhz.
But the funny thing is it runs at 2933 mhz 12-12-12-33 or 3430mhz at 16-16-16-36 it's rated or even at 14-14-14-36 at 3430 which
I suppose is the winner, but not running at all at 3200 is kind of odd, and of course it doesn't run at its rate 3600. It is a 2X8 16gb
kit which is obviously samsung b-die. I am hoping to buy another of the same kit in the future for 32gb if these speeds or better will be
supported in the future. Can anyone explain the no 3200 reason?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *filenotfound*
> 
> But I don't think a single person other than me can't at least get 2666. I can't even get that. And using https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232205 which is a samsung B-die, I'm pretty sure literally everyone has this running no problems at 3200mhz on every single motherboard.
> 
> How can it be possible I'm the only one?


I can't get that RAM to 3200 either, I can get it to run at 2933 at 14-14-14-34-1T tho


----------



## filenotfound

But I can't even get it above 2133. I would be thrilled to get 2400 or 2666 or even 2933....


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *filenotfound*
> 
> But I can't even get it above 2133. I would be thrilled to get 2400 or 2666 or even 2933....


I misread your post at first, sorry.

Technically, I can actually get it to 3200 but it's a right royal pain; it only works once in a blue moon and a reboot kills it resulting in an F9 boot loop.


----------



## CageJ

OK, G.SKILL also use CL16 for Samsung E-die or Hynix MFR

And if you can get higher than 3200 it could be IMC issue.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *filenotfound*
> 
> But I don't think a single person other than me can't at least get 2666. I can't even get that. And using https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232205 which is a samsung B-die, I'm pretty sure literally everyone has this running no problems at 3200mhz on every single motherboard.
> 
> How can it be possible I'm the only one?


I've got my Corsair Vengeance LPX running at 3200. The problem is that it won't always POST in a single attempt. Try this: Set the BIOS to D.O.C.P. Standard, and set your RAM speed to 3200. Save and exit. Then just keep hitting the reset button after each failed POST and eventually it will POST and run Windows. Once Windows is running, don't shut off your computer.

I realize that this isn't a fix, and it's pretty ****ty, but at least the RAM will run at its rated speed. I'm assuming a BIOS update will come that will fix this issue.


----------



## Mandarb

Well, flashed to 1002, thought I'd try to get to 3200MHz.

Tried with 1.35V RAM boot voltage, 1,35V RAM voltage, SOC voltage in offset mode up to +0.1V.

Usually gotten 36, 55, 54 error codes.

Went down to 2933Hz RAM, usually F9 -> 0d.

Reset everything, said **** it after about 2,5h of trying and went back to my previous 2666MHz settings.

But now my boot drive isn't getting detected anymore. Brilliant.

Edit: tried another clear CMOS, then Load Optimised Defaults, boit drive back again. No idea why that would happen. Back to 2666MHz with Manual SoC voltage to 1V and 1.35V RAM and RAM boot voltage. Really hope my RAM sticks will eventually make it to 3200MHz.


----------



## filenotfound

This worked to get it to post, but windows freezes on boot. Same thing seems to happen with these sticks even at 2133...


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *filenotfound*
> 
> But I don't think a single person other than me can't at least get 2666. I can't even get that. And using https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232205 which is a samsung B-die, I'm pretty sure literally everyone has this running no problems at 3200mhz on every single motherboard.
> 
> How can it be possible I'm the only one?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *filenotfound*
> 
> This worked to get it to post, but windows freezes on boot. Same thing seems to happen with these sticks even at 2133...


What do you mean, Windows freezes? Explain.


----------



## filenotfound

as soon as it tries to boot windows, the windows boot splash screen with white dots spinning in circle, it freezes half a second after that starts.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *filenotfound*
> 
> as soon as it tries to boot windows, the windows boot splash screen with white dots spinning in circle, it freezes half a second after that starts.


What code does your board display when this happens?

And what BIOS version are you using?


----------



## filenotfound

24

and as stated before, bios 1002


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *filenotfound*
> 
> 24
> 
> and as stated before, bios 1002


But Windows will boot completely normally at 2133?


----------



## filenotfound

with other ram kits, yes. this one seems to do same thing at 2133 :/


----------



## SpecChum

PSA:

If you use Aura V1.04.29 from an Intel board you can control the G.Skill LED's









Pity then that 1002 seems to have knocked out my motherboard LEDS


----------



## nosequeponer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I am in code 8 hell.
> 
> Setup:
> 
> CH6
> G.skill 4266 DRR
> Samsung 960 EVO SSD
> 1080ti FE
> 
> and....
> 
> EK Evo water block, new AM4 bracket and AM4 backplate kit.
> 
> First, I bench tested the CPU with an air cooler, everything worked great. No issues at all.
> 
> Flashed to 1002, no issues.
> 
> Built the PC into the case, setup the loop.
> 
> No boot.
> 
> Read about removing center gasket, I removed it, and I booted up fine. The machine ran all night with no issues. Shut the pc down.
> 
> In the morning... Boot loops, no post.
> 
> Unplugged and plugged in.. back the the no power on issue.
> 
> Removed water block and reseated CPU, re-installed water block. Booted right up.
> 
> Shut the PC down... turned it back on... Code 8
> 
> Re-seated the waterblock again... Booted up. sweet.
> 
> turned off... back on... code 8, reseated... no power on. reseated, code 8
> 
> Have had about enough of this ****. Is there a solution to EK's waterblock mounting / back plate?
> 
> Seriously...I am so frustrated. I have never had issues like this in 20 years of building high end PC/overclocking. I honestly don't think it is the board, or the CPU. The issue appears to be center around this EVO waterblock and mounting system.
> 
> I would very much appreciate any and all assistance anyone can give me.


i use the same backplate i have been using with my 2500k, and the AM3 mounting, no problem so far


----------



## superchad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> PSA:
> 
> If you use Aura V1.04.29 from an Intel board you can control the G.Skill LED's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pity then that 1002 seems to have knocked out my motherboard LEDS


did you try checking for settings in BIOS or reflashing? i am running 1002 from the support page and my LEDs work

also a question, is there anyway to make the Aura RGB LEDs turn OFF when the system is off? is there any way to disable the onboard HDD LED, it ruins the light in my system and i have the case one hooked up.


----------



## nosequeponer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> Thanks for the answer!
> 
> I will do some tests with 1.3V and LLC 4 now to get a full picture.
> How much voltage do you need for 4GHz?


1.41v


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> did you try checking for settings in BIOS or reflashing? i am running 1002 from the support page and my LEDs work
> 
> also a question, is there anyway to make the Aura RGB LEDs turn OFF when the system is off? is there any way to disable the onboard HDD LED, it ruins the light in my system and i have the case one hooked up.


I've not reflashed as yet, I used EZFlash so might try Flashback. All LED settings are on as usual in BIOS - there's no reason the LED's should not be working.

You can indeed turn those off during sleep or off; it's in advanced -> Integrated peripherals I think it's called, near the bottom.


----------



## madweazl

For those having issues getting RAM that is known to run at 3200, have you tried setting the frequency, timings, and RAM voltage manually? Once you save and exit BIOS, if it doesnt restart let it loop for a while and once it does boot, go back into BIOS and check the settings (it may just drop it back to 2133 if it cant find something that works). I've had it changed RAM timings, voltages, etc. so it is worth checking out. Based on info in BIOS and subsequently something like HWiNFO you can figure out settings to enter manually and save to your profile in BIOS. I had instant success with 3200 in 1001 but 1002 wasnt as forgiving.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

so i was running fine at stock last night, just wanted to play around with some stuff, no OC on CPU or ram atm. i turn on my pc today and loot into windows and it resets, i get a yellow Q code light and error 8. but nothing is being overclocked but i feel like my CPU temp and voltage is high AF in bio's sitting at 40c temp at stock and 1.373 to 1.417. and i cant even get into bio's. i got a 1700 with a corsair h110i coler


----------



## gupsterg

@CageJ

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?91438-Does-the-ROG-Crosshair-VI-Hero-board-have-dual-bios

@bluej511

OC profiles don't clear from bios on battery removal / CMS CLR. They will when flashing, all the time I have spent on ROG forum it is advised not to use OC profile from one bios with another. So say if you on 1001 and plan to go 1002 then you can't use OC profile from 1001 with 1002. This is why when new bios is flashed to mobo OC profiles are deleted.

@SpecChum

Strange your LEDs are out. I set my mobo once only for red/static, never has it lost it's setting with CMOS CLR / other bios flash.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> I have a 960 EVO. It just works. I don't understand what you're doing wrong. Have you tried doing a fresh install of Windows and NOT trying to clone your old drive? I never trust anything other than a fresh install with new hardware.


I got it working after calling Samsung. Nowhere in the instructions did it say you needed to dload their windows driver. And I did not do a fresh windows install, I never do and I build a lot of rigs. Windows 10 is very good about just working with swapped hardware and I don't want to re-install hundreds of programs with missing keys, ect. But too be on the safe side I did sysprep it before the switch, which I usually never do. All is working with the 960evo though I am not that impressed with it. Sure sequential is much faster than my 850 pro, but 4k (what matters for OS snappiness/response) is actually slower than the 850 pro normal ssd, so these NVMes aren't all they are cracked up to be or Asus isn't operating them at their full potential in 4k reads and writes.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @SpecChum
> 
> Strange your LEDs are out. I set my mobo once only for red/static, never has it lost it's setting with CMOS CLR / other bios flash.


Tis Weird; I've just done a Flashback again with 1002 and they're still down.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Tis Weird; I've just done a Flashback again with 1002 and they're still down.


Asus Aura software -> Click "DEFAULT" and lights come back. They always do for me.


----------



## Fright

Hmmm was reading your post SpecChum and took a look into my case and my LEDs are also gone since updating to 1002. Weird, bios settings defaults except RAM to 2666 MHz and CPB disabled.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @CageJ
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?91438-Does-the-ROG-Crosshair-VI-Hero-board-have-dual-bios
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> OC profiles don't clear from bios on battery removal / CMS CLR. They will when flashing, all the time I have spent on ROG forum it is advised not to use OC profile from one bios with another. So say if you on 1001 and plan to go 1002 then you can't use OC profile from 1001 with 1002. This is why when new bios is flashed to mobo OC profiles are deleted.
> 
> @SpecChum
> 
> Strange your LEDs are out. I set my mobo once only for red/static, never has it lost it's setting with CMOS CLR / other bios flash.


I wish you could change the LED pattern/colors in bios like on the gaming 5. Id hate to have a program running just for LEDs unless it keeps its settings even after being deleted. I just let mine go thru it all all the time lol.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Asus Aura software -> Click "DEFAULT" and lights come back. They always do for me.


They were down before I even installed Aura. Still down after


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I wish you could change the LED pattern/colors in bios like on the gaming 5. Id hate to have a program running just for LEDs unless it keeps its settings even after being deleted. I just let mine go thru it all all the time lol.


Yep, I also wish for a BIOS setting the control the LED colors. Hope we are getting this in future updates.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Hmmm was reading your post SpecChum and took a look into my case and my LEDs are also gone since updating to 1002. Weird, bios settings defaults except RAM to 2666 MHz and CPB disabled.


OK, that's weird then.

Anyone else on 1002 with LED issues?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I wish you could change the LED pattern/colors in bios like on the gaming 5. Id hate to have a program running just for LEDs unless it keeps its settings even after being deleted. I just let mine go thru it all all the time lol.


Another user asked Elmor early on in thread for this feature as another Asus board has it, he said due to other pressing matters they will deal with those first and later there will be implementation.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> They were down before I even installed Aura. Still down after


Happened on my g5 but after flashing between bioses it eventually came back. Mine works fine on 1002 though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Another user asked Elmor early on in thread for this feature as another Asus board has it, he said due to other pressing matters they will deal with those first and later there will be implementation.


Oh no rush. Because of my added gpu vrm fan they're barely visible anyways lol. Horizontal case though so both visible either way.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> did you try checking for settings in BIOS or reflashing? i am running 1002 from the support page and my LEDs work
> 
> also a question, is there anyway to make the Aura RGB LEDs turn OFF when the system is off? is there any way to disable the onboard HDD LED, it ruins the light in my system and i have the case one hooked up.


Bluetack over the HDD light. Works for me. ?


----------



## gupsterg

What are members running say 2933MHz+ getting on AIDA64?

Curious as I'm not using BCLK or D.O.C.P to gain 3200MHz, just strap in ROM and manual timings.

AIDA64 seems pretty consistent on these 3x back to back runs.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

still cant boot into windows without it crashing and restarting my computer and getting yellow q code and error 8 it seems. worked fine last night


----------



## gupsterg

You may need increased SOC voltage.


----------



## superchad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> For those having issues getting RAM that is known to run at 3200, have you tried setting the frequency, timings, and RAM voltage manually? Once you save and exit BIOS, if it doesnt restart let it loop for a while and once it does boot, go back into BIOS and check the settings (it may just drop it back to 2133 if it cant find something that works). I've had it changed RAM timings, voltages, etc. so it is worth checking out. Based on info in BIOS and subsequently something like HWiNFO you can figure out settings to enter manually and save to your profile in BIOS. I had instant success with 3200 in 1001 but 1002 wasnt as forgiving.


I tried that and it would beep about 3 times and then power off and back on and repeat, i didn't try letting it do that multiple times as i feel it beeping just means it won't work at all so i killed power and cleared the BIOS.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> I tried that and it would beep about 3 times and then power off and back on and repeat, i didn't try letting it do that multiple times as i feel it beeping just means it won't work at all so i killed power and cleared the BIOS.


It recovered every time for me; I dont have it hooked up to a speaker so no clue if it beeped.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> You may need increased SOC voltage.


even tho its running at stock speeds ect ect?

CPU core volt is 1.373+ SOC volt is 0.915


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> even tho its running at stock speeds ect ect?
> 
> CPU core volt is 1.373+ SOC volt is 0.915


SOC can help with the RAM stability. I went straight to 1.0v and mine is actually running at 1.144v now.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

update, as soon as i got into windows i uninstalled ryzen master software and iv yet to have a crash. CPU-z still showing 1.352v on CPU and its sitting at 3.7Ghz

i think the SOC volt. its abit higher now and seems to be fine.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> update, as soon as i got into windows i uninstalled ryzen master software and iv yet to have a crash. CPU-z still showing 1.352v on CPU and its sitting at 3.7Ghz
> 
> i think the SOC volt. its abit higher now and seems to be fine.


Hmm i should probably uninstall that too. It's not very helpful seeing as it doesnt even take into account any bclk increases or anything. ASUS AI suite is much more advanced imo.


----------



## pantsoftime

When using Flare X and DOCP Standard the "auto" setting for SOC is 1.15V. It works quite well at 3200 with those settings. I tried setting it lower and ran into POST problems (even though it worked fine within Windows at lower settings via AISuite). I've never had a single instance of multi-boot or sleep problems at 3200 when using Auto/DOCP Standard.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Hmm i should probably uninstall that too. It's not very helpful seeing as it doesnt even take into account any bclk increases or anything. ASUS AI suite is much more advanced imo.


agreed, seems useless for now and id rather do bio. i like using it for temps but its just a pain.


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> What are members running say 2933MHz+ getting on AIDA64?
> 
> Curious as I'm not using BCLK or D.O.C.P to gain 3200MHz, just strap in ROM and manual timings.
> 
> AIDA64 seems pretty consistent on these 3x back to back runs.




Here's what I'm seeing


----------



## superchad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> It recovered every time for me; I dont have it hooked up to a speaker so no clue if it beeped.


how many times did it restart? i have 2x16GB sticks of Corsair Vengance LPX 3000 CL15

rated is 3000 @ 15-17-17-35 at 1.35v

best i can currently get is 2667 @ 14-16-16-31 with 1.35v and 1.35v vboot, DRAM extreme power phase

i wish this board had a 2800 multiplier, anyways do you think i could get my RAM to at least 2933 without ref clock increases? the RAM is Hynix


----------



## Reikoji

The boards have been in stock longer than 2 hours!


----------



## LBManiac

Decided to stick my 212 evo in tonight and have a go at an overclock. Used the P-state method thanks to someone posting a link to a page with calculations and all the info needed. Not looking for a major overclock, just a nice boost to my Ryzen 1700. Had it running at 3.9ghz but wasn't getting steady stability in stress tests.

Settled with 3.8ghz using a P-state FID of 98 and +0.175v offset.

Pretty happy with the end result given I didn't set my sights too high. 3.8ghz processor and Corsair Vengenance LPX running at 3200mhz.

Few images below of monitors etc, would appreciate if anyone spots anything that doesn't look right as I'm pretty new to overclocking.




(edit better cinebench score second time round


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> how many times did it restart? i have 2x16GB sticks of Corsair Vengance LPX 3000 CL15
> 
> rated is 3000 @ 15-17-17-35 at 1.35v
> 
> best i can currently get is 2667 @ 14-16-16-31 with 1.35v and 1.35v vboot, DRAM extreme power phase
> 
> i wish this board had a 2800 multiplier, anyways do you think i could get my RAM to at least 2933 without ref clock increases? the RAM is Hynix


I've had it restart up to seven or eight times but it always recovered. When it is at the high restart count, it drops back down to 2133 and default timings of 15 (for my RAM anyways). When it only takes two or three, it is usually just a small change of something and I cant immediately identify what it was.


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Which of these kits is supposed to run better at 3200 MHz with the current BIOS 1002? Gskill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ or Gskill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ, as stated in many posts before I'd like to go for the 32 GB if they can run the 3200 MHz as advertised. Edit: And is the 32 GB kit also Samsung-B single sided? I guess so, but I don't know for sure. So thx in advance.


anyone? would be appreciated


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> What are members running say 2933MHz+ getting on AIDA64?
> 
> Curious as I'm not using BCLK or D.O.C.P to gain 3200MHz, just strap in ROM and manual timings.
> 
> AIDA64 seems pretty consistent on these 3x back to back runs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I'm seeing


----------



## superchad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I've had it restart up to seven or eight times but it always recovered. When it is at the high restart count, it drops back down to 2133 and default timings of 15 (for my RAM anyways). When it only takes two or three, it is usually just a small change of something and I cant immediately identify what it was.


Ok, are you using Samsung B-Die? my RAM is Hynix


----------



## NYU87

Is it possible to enable P-state with an overclock? Is it motherboard dependent? I'm hearing conflicting info.

I really want to pick up the 1800X... it would be a deal breaker.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> Ok, are you using Samsung B-Die? my RAM is Hynix


Yea, I am running B-Die.


----------



## madweazl

Just ran a quick Prime95 to see what could be done on the stock 1700 cooler (replaced TIM with NTH1) and the answer is, not much.

At 1.4vcore (no LLC which results in roughly 1.344vcore under load), it had run up to a high of 98.8° and looked to still be climbing before I stopped the test. At this temp, there was no observable throttling which I found interesting. All cores remained at 3692 for the duration of the run which leads me to believe the Tdie reported in HWiNFO still isn't quite right but I didn't want to continue pushing it either as it was quite clear the stock cooler wasn't capable of dissipating the heat generated at the selected vcore for all cores. I'll mess around with it a bit more tomorrow morning.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## LBManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYU87*
> 
> Is it possible to enable P-state with an overclock? Is it motherboard dependent? I'm hearing conflicting info.
> 
> I really want to pick up the 1800X... it would be a deal breaker.


How do you mean?

I set up P-state 0 as overclocked on my 1700 so it runs at 3.8ghz when needed. Then set High Performance power plan in windows but adjusted the minimum processor state to 5%. Processor clocks and voltage move up and down as required.




Got all the info from this link, was posted previously.

https://hardforum.com/threads/ryzen-pstate-overclocking-method-calculation-and-calculator.1928648/


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Got her quickly up at 3.8GHz 1.351v (No LLC). SOC 0.95v. BCLK 100MHz. RAM 3200MHz 14-14-14-14-34-1T 1.35v.

Running Intel Burn test AVX on maximum for 10 runs.

Voltage drop per AIDA64 goes down to 1.308 on load.

First Run, max temp of 56c and 118w max load in AIDA64.

http://valid.x86.fr/q8h9v4


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Lowered the voltage down one tick in offset and enabled LLC3.

Posted with 4.0GHz just fine, on to testing.....

http://valid.x86.fr/502wd3



First score was Stock Clocks 2666MHz RAM. 2nd was 3.8GHz 3200MHz RAM.


----------



## LBManiac

I decided to go to 3.7ghz all cores on my 1700, runs max temp 61c and temperatures fluctuate much less. Only change was the p-state 0 FID in bios set as 94, voltages etc left on auto now. This seems to be the simplest way to get a good boost out of the 1700 without venturing too far.

Just a personal preference, I like to keep my machine silent and with even a small voltage offset the temp jumping up every now and again was ramping the fans up slightly more than I'd like. Cinebench improvement from stock is not too shabby either.



Can't be bad getting 9 cores worth of processing for the price of 8


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> I've got my Corsair Vengeance LPX running at 3200. The problem is that it won't always POST in a single attempt. Try this: Set the BIOS to D.O.C.P. Standard, and set your RAM speed to 3200. Save and exit. Then just keep hitting the reset button after each failed POST and eventually it will POST and run Windows. Once Windows is running, don't shut off your computer.
> 
> I realize that this isn't a fix, and it's pretty ****ty, but at least the RAM will run at its rated speed. I'm assuming a BIOS update will come that will fix this issue.


Yup, the whole problem is with RAM Detecting on M.Board (MSI got it really fast and name it A-XMP like AMD XMP)
The tRC is too low some times for ZEN i have 52 and should be ~70-75
Also other timings are read wrong also, that's why we have problems with RAM
The ZEN IMC can handle even 4000MHz CL19 easy (and it will like it a lot







) but we need to wait for BIOS updates from ROG Team.








We will get it there around April/May IMO


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Nanoxia Project S cases provide a cable and 3.1 connector to the front panel.


Thanks for the hint, really appreciated. But of course I will not buy a new 230 EUR case just to get a cable for the new USB 3.1 header. I also don't want a glass panel.









The Lian Li connector is optional for the PC-011 and can be bought separate for 20 EUR. Problem is that it's not available yet, maybe in 4-6 weeks.

Mainboard manufacturers should put a proper breakout cable in there when they implement a socket for which no 3rd party supplies are available whatsoever. And yes, it matters, because Asmedia based ports have a history of failing to meet full specs.

All that being said, this one point really was a rather minor one on my list of rants.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Just failed a IntelBurnTest AVX run.

Upping the offset voltage to +0.1625v

My relevant settings:

4GHz CPU, 100MHz REF, 3200MHz 14-14-14-14-32-1T RAM

SOC: 0.95
PLL: 1.8v
DRAM: 1.35v
Core: +0.1625v (1.35v) LLC3 (1.373v load, as measured in latest AIDA64)

Hitting a max of 61c.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> So I increased VCore, set CPU Current limit to 140% (doesn't seem to matter) and did several tests using HWinfo at 100 ms refresh interval. Currents listed are read from Asus EC sensor block, not HWinfo's CPU Core Current (SVI2 TFN), which reads 4-5 A higher values. Tctl is well below 70°C with fans running slow (pump is unnerving) in an open chassis.
> 
> Results (likely affected by some background tasks):
> 
> - Prime95 small FFT does 107 A max and throttles the CPU down to x36 = CPU spec without XFR.
> - Prime95 beta small FFT does 104 A max and does not throttle the CPU.
> 
> - X264 does 101 A max and does not throttle.
> - Y-Cruncher (HNT) does 107 A max and does not throttle.
> - Realbench does 98 A max and does not throttle.
> - Statuscore does 97 A max and does not throttle.
> 
> - IDT/Linpack AVX does 117 A max / average 113 A and does not throttle!
> 
> - IDT/Linpack non AVX...
> 
> 14384 (max) does 110 A max / average 108 A and throttles down to x35.
> 4096 does 110 A max / average 104 A and throttles down to x35.0.
> 1024 does 110 A max / average 99 A and throttles down to 34.8.
> 
> 20 does 109 A max / average ~87.5 A and throttles down to x35.0.
> 19 does 109 A max / average ~87 A and throttles down to x36.3.
> 18 does 105 A max / average ~86 A and very occasionally throttles down single cores to x35.8.
> 
> 1-17 does up to 105 A max / average ~86 A and does not throttle down. This also is the range where memory (controller) related errors don't seem to appear, so it may be a cache size thing.
> 
> - Heavyload does 108 A max / average 106 A and throttles down to x33.5! It's private memory footprint is 18 mb.
> 
> Any idea?


Running the 1800X at 4.0 GHz using "Auto" voltage = 1.45-1.46 Vcore idle:

Heavyload does 124 A max and does not throttle down.
IDT/Linepack non AVX does 120 A max and does not throttle down.

So why does the CPU throttle at stock frequency down under certain loads?


----------



## Fright

@fellow C6H owners:
@elmor

Have you tried to move your mouse very quickly in circles with a demanding application in the background ~ 25% cpu usage and within a few secs the mousepointer will stutter and start lagging.
I think this is the infinity fabric. Ramclock is 2666 MHz atm. Graphics is RX480 @8GB all the latest drivers up and running, clean and new windows 10 x64. So I really think this is a CCX/infinity fab problem. Recognized it today while playing Mass Effect Andromeda and tabbed out and moved my mouse randomly. Mouse is Razer Deathadder with latest driver @1000 MHz pollingrate, tested other rates also but this didn't seem to be the issue because the issue persists.

Edit: PC running at high performance profile so no core parking either


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

*@Elmor* can you tell us which USB Ports are from CPU?

I wanna Plug in Keybard and Mouse into this








No Lag Gaming !
I have USB 2 compilant Key + Mouse...


----------



## Fright

I think the upper 4 are from cpu and the 4 downsided are from chipset, if a remember it correctly. Was definitely mentioned in this Thread at some page.^^'

edit: meaning blue colored usb 3.0 ports

https://images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2017/03/asus-crosshair-vi-hero-review/crosshair-diagram-1280x1024.jpg


----------



## Ubardog

yo timur At stock you hand ALOT of control to the chip and sensors on it. These will SAVE power when ever they can ... and only clock up when needed
In OC mode the chip hands this over to the mobo , Then we have more control of what is happening but at stock it is mostly out of our hands


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Failed another IBT-AVX run

Upping the offset voltage to +0.16825v

My relevant settings:

4GHz CPU, 100MHz REF, 3200MHz 14-14-14-14-32-1T RAM

SOC: 0.95
PLL: 1.8v
DRAM: 1.35v
Core: +0.16825v (1.35575v) LLC3 (1.373v load, 1.395v max, as measured in latest AIDA64)

Hitting a max of 61c.


----------



## Timur Born

If power saving was the reason then the behavior would be too aggressive. At stock frequency using Heavyload I saw throttling down to x30 (!), all while the measured power draw was lower than the ITB AVX load that does not throttle. Of course the throttling could have happened faster than HWinfo being able to measure a higher peak current/power.

I did another run at 4.0 Ghz using Auto Vcore (1.45-1.46 V), no throttling happened at this OC settings:

ITB AVX does 127 A max, package power max 170 W, CPU + SOC 198 W.
ITB *non* AVX does 122 A max, package power max 166 W, CPU + SOC 190 W.
Heavyload does 125 A max, package power max 185 W, CPU + SOC 190 W.

Anyone seeing a reasonable pattern here, why the latter two would cause throttling at stock frequency, while the first does not?


----------



## gupsterg

@Shawn Shutt jr

Even at stock CPU settings you may need adjustment of SOC voltage, depending on RAM MHz, etc, etc. For example my 1st R7 1700 I measured it's stock SOC on DMM, to get that same value manually I set SOC at 0.825V, for CPU to get into windows on 2666MHz 2x 4GB I needed 0.900V. My 2nd R7 1700 will not get into OS without 0.950V on 2x 16GB 3200MHz (stock is 0.875V).

@pantsoftime @josephimports

Cheers guys for shares







, +rep to you guys







.

@Ne01 OnnA

If you get the PDF (C6H XOC guide v05) in OP of this thread it has a section on which USBs are from what (page 3).


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> I think the upper 4 are from cpu and the 4 downsided are from chipset, if a remember it correctly. Was definitely mentioned in this Thread at some page.^^'
> 
> edit: meaning blue colored usb 3.0 ports
> 
> https://images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2017/03/asus-crosshair-vi-hero-review/crosshair-diagram-1280x1024.jpg


Upper 4x beneath Clear COMS

It's from C6H Manual








Tested 2 min ago in BF4 -> Great 1440p 70Hz (70FPS FreeSync Cap) smooth as butter


----------



## Fright

Beneath clear-cmos-button they have to be from the cpu according to the blockdiagram I've linked.

Edit: Yep, manual also states that they are the usb 1-4, mid 11-14 and bottom 5-8.

Edit 2: Got my Keyboard and Mouse also connected to this ports but facing some strange stutter when I move the mouse in quick circles very often when a background application is running (like Mass effect andromeda atm). Weird, has someone an explanation of this kind of behaviour? I think it is related to the infinity fabric.


----------



## majestynl

New mission for today: Get this baby stable at *4100mhz*. Lets brake the wall!








Will share results / failures here...

*Current OC:*


*Clocks:* 4000Mhz
*Oc Type:* Pstates OC
*Voltages:* Offset + 0.0625v
*LLC:* Level 1
*Dram speed:* 3200Mhz
*Vsoc:* manual 1.15v
*Dram voltage:* 1.35v
*Vboot:* 1.4v
*Stable:* Yes, Realbench +3hrs / Aida x hours / Gaming +6Hrs / and more..



_This is what i get with Perf. Bias on and Real time priority:_


----------



## Timur Born

Does anyone know what the "Performance Bias" option does under the hood?


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Progress update on achieving 4.0GHz. Failed a couple more IBT-AVX runs. Have been getting farther with more added voltage each time. Just increment by one each time.

*RYZEN 1700 + C6H - 1002 BIOS*

*4GHz 100MHz 3200MHz 14141414341T*

*P States:*
FID: A0 (40x)
DID: 8
VID: 3A (1.1875v)
*Voltages:*
SOC: 0.95v
PLL: 1.8v
DRAM: 1.35v
Core: +0.1875v (1.375v) LLC3
*AIDA64 Readings:*
1.394v average load 1.395v max
62c max 125.52w max
*Stability Tests:*
IBT-AVX: 10 runs on maximum (Still Testing)
ROG Real Bench: one hour (Pending Previous Test Results)
x264: 10 loops of x264 & x265 (Pending Previous Test Results)
Y-cruncher: complete solution (Pending Previous Test Results)
Prime95: 24Hr Blend (Pending Previous Test Results)


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Does anyone know what the "Performance Bias" option does under the hood?


The Magic Stick of Lisa Su!







....


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> The Magic Stick of Lisa Su!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


Yep, my 1700 @ 4.0GHz with the same RAM speeds as you scored 5 points higher with that perf bias on.


----------



## Ubardog

From what I understand and I hope i get corrected here.
IS,,, we set Vcore then the VRM do their magic and supply the cpu with CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) ?

"Now HWiNFO can measure the voltage, current and power of the CPU and SoC rails straight from the VRM via telemetry.
Look for new values under the CPU sensor with (VDDCR_CPU)"

So Im gonna take Majestynl for exsample

Pstate OC For power saving and stressing the cpu less when high core are not needed.

His Vcore lowers during idle great...... but the VRM's are suppling the voltage to the cpu
So his lowest Vcore is 0.48v nice low browsing setting .....But.....The minimum the VRM's and giving the cpu at idle is 1.412...

Am i missing something here but is this OC an illusion as far as the real voltage going to CPU

Oh and Btw Majestynl nice OC there







not picking at it just you posted as i was looking at me voltages


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Yep, my 1700 @ 4.0GHz with the same RAM speeds as you scored 5 points higher with that perf bias on.


Could get it higher with closing backgrounds processes and running CB after a sleep or IDLE... try it!


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Could get it higher with closing backgrounds processes and running CB after a sleep or IDLE... try it!


I'll have to try it. I ran mine with task manager, CPU-Z and AIDA64 open, with panda antivirus and corsair mouse app and nvidia control panel running in the system tray.

Did you have HPET turned on?

Edit. I also didn't change any prioritization.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> From what I understand and I hope i get corrected here.
> IS,,, we set Vcore then the VRM do their magic and supply the cpu with CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) ?
> 
> "Now HWiNFO can measure the voltage, current and power of the CPU and SoC rails straight from the VRM via telemetry.
> Look for new values under the CPU sensor with (VDDCR_CPU)"
> 
> So Im gonna take Majestynl for exsample
> 
> Pstate OC For power saving and stressing the cpu less when high core are not needed.
> 
> His Vcore lowers during idle great...... but the VRM's are suppling the voltage to the cpu
> So his lowest Vcore is 0.48v nice low browsing setting .....But.....The minimum the VRM's and giving the cpu at idle is 1.412...
> 
> Am i missing something here but is this OC an illusion as far as the real voltage going to CPU


Thats the strange part! Asked this to Mumak etc.... but no-one could give a straight answer (in my opinion).

Even stranger: The VDDCR_CPU is lowering on load to: 1.356v
On idll its : 1.412v as you see on the screenshot.
DMM is reading: 1.43v at probelt!


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> I'll have to try it. I ran mine with task manager, CPU-Z and AIDA64 open, with panda antivirus and corsair mouse app and nvidia control panel running in the system tray.
> 
> Did you have HPET turned on?
> 
> Edit. I also didn't change any prioritization.


HPET is off, didn't enable it!


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> HPET is off, didn't enable it!


Hmm. I'll have to try running it without HPET to compare. Don't know if process prioritization would make any difference.

Just waiting to pass 10 runs of IBT-AVX.......


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Double posts....


----------



## Ubardog

Its like I noted while finding my sweet spot Vcore.
WISH i had noted the figures down
When i was changing offset I would.see an incremental difference on the Vcore. but the CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) stay the same just for 2 increments ... I will look over old screen shots and try and find example.

I've done to much tinkering i cba to go back and make recordings


----------



## NemChem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodiacvalley*
> 
> Got a new Cinebench record today: 1913
> 
> Stable overclock at 4.02 Ghz, ~1.46V. 103Mhz base clock, 2775Mhz Corsair ram with 16-16-16-16-39 Timings. System was idling at 55-60C which is a little out of my comfort zone for sustainability. Max temp under load was 73C. Also 1.1V on the SOC fwiw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My preferred OC for 24/7 is 3.9 Ghz @ 103Mhz base, 1.35V core, same ram freq (2775 Mhz is the highest i can go so far on corsair vengence LPX currently). CB tests at 1720. Idle 33C, load 55C. Outside of benchmarking i'm fine with taking a small hit on performance for those idle temps.
> 
> Pretty excited to see what future BIOS revision has to offer, I was mixed on 1002 since initial results were poor, but i was able to dial in a different overclock than i had on 0902. Being able to bump my ram speed up to 2666 made a substantial improvement. Highest score i got on 0902 was 1750.


o.o how so high? I got 1901 at 4136 Mhz, 103.4 BCLK, memory at 3309 MHz with 13-13-13-13-30 timings!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemChem*
> 
> o.o how so high? I got 1901 at 4136 Mhz, 103.4 BCLK, memory at 3309 MHz with 13-13-13-13-30 timings!


Asus perf bias is in the bios, he turned it on, set priority to high or real time and turn everything else off =higher scores.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Hmm. I'll have to try running it without HPET to compare. Don't know if process prioritization would make any difference.
> 
> Just waiting to pass 10 runs of IBT-AVX.......


*prioritization works 100%!!!*


----------



## NemChem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Asus perf bias is in the bios, he turned it on, set priority to high or real time and turn everything else off =higher scores.


Mmm perf bias I was using, priority set to high and no other programs running (start up list pruned). Will have to try realtime priority some time and see if I can claw some more







!


----------



## bake86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> Yup, the whole problem is with RAM Detecting on M.Board (MSI got it really fast and name it A-XMP like AMD XMP)
> The tRC is too low some times for ZEN i have 52 and should be ~70-75
> Also other timings are read wrong also, that's why we have problems with RAM
> The ZEN IMC can handle even 4000MHz CL19 easy (and it will like it a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but we need to wait for BIOS updates from ROG Team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will get it there around April/May IMO


Hi, i have a quesion. I came from a quite old sistem and im used to overclock ram by acting on the fsb, once chosen the strap.
Our gskil modul obviously can run much higher then the reference speed, but, once bioses are fixed, if i set 3200 that is the reference, how can i go also higher whit granularity whitout touching the bclk?


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Milestone, complete.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> 
> 
> Milestone, complete.


Good chip you have there. Even 1.45+ vcore I can't get 4GHz IBT stable.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> 
> 
> Milestone, complete.


Nice one !


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bake86*
> 
> Hi, i have a quesion. I came from a quite old sistem and im used to overclock ram by acting on the fsb, once chosen the strap.
> Our gskil modul obviously can run much higher then the reference speed, but, once bioses are fixed, if i set 3200 that is the reference, how can i go also higher whit granularity whitout touching the bclk?


Hmm, You can't IMO
You need to have RAM with AMD XMP Profile e.g. 3200MHz or 3600MHz etc. then you can just set things up and ready, but when OC comes to Play you'll have to rise FSB/BLCK Up


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Going to sleep now. Left AIDA64 running. Going for 10 hours.

Hope it goes well. So far it looks like my chip even beats some 1800x's.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Thanks for the hint, really appreciated. But of course I will not buy a new 230 EUR case just to get a cable for the new USB 3.1 header. I also don't want a glass panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lian Li connector is optional for the PC-011 and can be bought separate for 20 EUR. Problem is that it's not available yet, maybe in 4-6 weeks.
> 
> Mainboard manufacturers should put a proper breakout cable in there when they implement a socket for which no 3rd party supplies are available whatsoever. And yes, it matters, because Asmedia based ports have a history of failing to meet full specs.
> 
> All that being said, this one point really was a rather minor one on my list of rants.


While I'd like to say the glass case cover (this is a horizontal case) was picked to see the BIOS failure code du jour, in actuality there are a limited number of horizontal cases suitable for high performance HTPC use on air. Water cooling, while nominally compact, might be a disaster waiting to happen when the PC case is located on wooden furniture containing other audio-video electronics and paper album covers, with the furniture resting on a wood floor.

Most horizontal cases are only 4U high (7 inches) and won't fit a Noctua NH-D15 cooler. The Cooler Master case is a monster, much too high. I was pretty much left with the Nanoxia Project S, just shy of 10-inches high (250 mm) with internal room for up to 170-mm of cooler clearance over the CPU surface. (The Noctua is 165 mm.)

The Nanoxia case provides a cable from the front USB 3.1 port that is long enough to go to the back of the case and loop around to a suitable rear connector. With the C6H I believe the front edge of the motherboard supplies a suitable connector, although I am waiting until I see it for myself to believe in compatibility.

In the meantime, I am, er, enjoying reading thousands of topical messages while waiting for MB, CPU, GPU, and memory supplies to stabilize enough to discover the BIOS quirks that I will own.


----------



## bake86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> Hmm, You can't IMO
> You need to have RAM with AMD XMP Profile e.g. 3200MHz or 3600MHz etc. then you can just set things up and ready, but when OC comes to Play you'll have to rise FSB/BLCK Up


Mmm, but, if im not wrong, also intel cpu have bclk tied to other buses, but you still can overclock ram.
Is this situation temprary? I mean can amd allow us to rise bclk whitout messes up usb or pci-e?
Or, if my modul can handle 3400 just set 3400 in the bios?
Mmm, but, if i do the math righ, setting 3200, if i rise bclk by 1, i rise ram by 32, rigth? So if i set 3200 and bclk 105 (that i think is absolutely safe) for example i can reach 3360.


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> 
> 
> Milestone, complete.


can i ask what is your actual bios voltages set at Vcore SOC and LLC please


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> 
> 
> Milestone, complete.


Wow nice! Seems like a really good chip you got there, congrats


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Asus perf bias is in the bios, he turned it on, set priority to high or real time and turn everything else off =higher scores.


This is very interesting. While I have lost track of what Windows does to prioritize, available Linux kernels include 'generic' and 'real-time.' I don't see how the BIOS can control the priority of processes that the OS is trying to control at the application level. Can one of you clarify this for me?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> This is very interesting. While I have lost track of what Windows does to prioritize, available Linux kernels include 'generic' and 'real-time.' I don't see how the BIOS can control the priority of processes that the OS is trying to control at the application level. Can one of you clarify this for me?


Two different setting. In the Asus bios theres performance biases for cb15/cb11.5/aida. Not sure how it works but it does. The priority setting is set in windows task manager every time you use a program. You can set it to always be on using yhird party software too.


----------



## kaseki

Hence *magestynl's* comment "The Magic Stick of Lisa Su!" I get it.

Thanks


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Does anyone know what the "Performance Bias" option does under the hood?


It would be really great to know exactly what the perf bias option does under the hood. I'm hoping someone can figure it out since it could offer benefits for other applications. Does it adjust latencies? bandwidths? power saving? There are so many things that could improve a score.


----------



## FitNerdPilot

Is there a guide to updating the bios somewhere? Wasn't able to do it via the internet connection within the bios so I downloaded the file (1002) from Asus website. Should I leave it as a .zip or extract the .cap file?

Thanks!


----------



## gupsterg

@Timur Born @SpecChum @bluej511 @finalheaven

Right guys as you know I have 2x R7 1700, same country but differing batches, 1st UA 1706PGT vs 2nd UA 1709GT.

So UEFI defaults with x264 loading CPU, 3.2GHz ACB shows VCORE: ~1.089V SOC: ~0.838V vs VCORE: ~1.119V SOC: ~0.893V. Both OC to 3.8GHz ACB with +137mV vs +150mV. 1st had extensive testing for CPU OC. 2nd seems as if it may need a notch or 2 higher VCORE as Y_Cruncher failed loop 27, x264 48 loops no issues.

So the purpose of this post is to highlight what I think is IMC difference. UEFI v1002 used, same all other hardware.

1st so far is only capable of using strap 2933MHz 14-14-14-34-1T, 1.35V VBOOT & VDIMM, SOC is 0.900V in UEFI (~0.901V on DMM). Only seeing 1x post of mobo for this setup. Increasing VCORE to +181mV and SOC to 1.050V yields no 3200MHz, may that be [Auto] timings or manually set. I get Q-Code 15 and sometimes 15 turns to 0d, the Q-LED for RAM is also on at that time.

2nd was capable of using strap 3200MHz 14-14-14-34-1T, 1.35V VBOOT & VDIMM, SOC is 0.950V in UEFI (~0.966V on DMM). Only seeing 1x post of mobo for this setup.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FitNerdPilot*
> 
> Is there a guide to updating the bios somewhere? Wasn't able to do it via the internet connection within the bios so I downloaded the file (1002) from Asus website. Should I leave it as a .zip or extract the .cap file?
> 
> Thanks!


Extract it on a usb drive, you can browse and select it then through ezflash in bios.


----------



## FitNerdPilot

Don't have a usb drive handy. Figured I could just access it from the hard drive through ezflash. I wasn't able to see it which is why I was wondering if it needed to be extracted before updating.

Also, do I need to clear CMOS first?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Timur Born @SpecChum @bluej511 @finalheaven
> 
> Right guys as you know I have 2x R7 1700, same country but differing batches, 1st UA 1706PGT vs 2nd UA 1709GT.
> 
> So UEFI defaults with x264 loading CPU, 3.2GHz ACB shows VCORE: ~1.089V SOC: ~0.838V vs VCORE: ~1.119V SOC: ~0.893V. Both OC to 3.8GHz ACB with +137mV vs +150mV. 1st had extensive testing for CPU OC. 2nd seems as if it may need a notch or 2 higher VCORE as Y_Cruncher failed loop 27, x264 48 loops no issues.
> 
> So the purpose of this post is to highlight what I think is IMC difference. UEFI v1002 used, same all other hardware.
> 
> 1st so far is only capable of using strap 2933MHz 14-14-14-34-1T, 1.35V VBOOT & VDIMM, SOC is 0.900V in UEFI (~0.901V on DMM). Only seeing 1x post of mobo for this setup. Increasing VCORE to +181mV and SOC to 1.050V yields no 3200MHz, may that be [Auto] timings or manually set. I get Q-Code 15 and sometimes 15 turns to 0d, the Q-LED for RAM is also on at that time.
> 
> 2nd was capable of using strap 3200MHz 14-14-14-34-1T, 1.35V VBOOT & VDIMM, SOC is 0.950V in UEFI (~0.966V on DMM). Only seeing 1x post of mobo for this setup.


Cheers gup, that is interesting +rep

Did you try upping the vboot on the first one for 1.4v+?

I also get code F9 error, not 15 or 0d.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FitNerdPilot*
> 
> Don't have a usb drive handy. Figured I could just access it from the hard drive through ezflash. I wasn't able to see it which is why I was wondering if it needed to be extracted before updating.
> 
> Also, do I need to clear CMOS first?


Extract ZIP, then CAP file should be visible in EZFlash even if on HDD, etc. I would load optimized defaults, save and let board reboot, then flash.


----------



## FitNerdPilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Extract ZIP, then CAP file should be visible in EZFlash even if on HDD, etc. I would load optimized defaults, save and let board reboot, then flash.


Thanks!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Cheers gup, that is interesting +rep
> 
> Did you try upping the vboot on the first one for 1.4v+?
> 
> I also get code F9 error, not 15 or 0d.


No worries chap







.

Nope, as far as I'm concerned RAM is binned by G.Skill to operate at 1.35V 3200MHz CL14 but 2N. So I should only need VBOOT / VDIMM 1.35V, it is ~1.375V on DMM. 2nd has done 3200MHz with 1N (1T), 1st should have done it as well with 1.35V. I would think only SOC would have needed adjusting, but even with that no go on 1st. Even increased VCORE to a level that 1st needs for 3.9GHz on the 3.8GHz / 3200MHz setup and no go. I will try UEFI 0038 on 1st CPU, which has 2N (2T).

Sorta leaning towards keeping the 2nd CPU now. May just have to do more stability testing on 2nd to see how much more of an offset it needs than +150mV to hold 3.8GHz stable for same test loads/hours as 1st was 3.8GHz +137mV.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bake86*
> 
> Mmm, but, if im not wrong, also intel cpu have bclk tied to other buses, but you still can overclock ram.
> Is this situation temprary? I mean can amd allow us to rise bclk whitout messes up usb or pci-e?
> Or, if my modul can handle 3400 just set 3400 in the bios?
> Mmm, but, if i do the math righ, setting 3200, if i rise bclk by 1, i rise ram by 32, rigth? So if i set 3200 and bclk 105 (that i think is absolutely safe) for example i can reach 3360.


Yup 105 is Great Safe bet for us 3360MHz also for me, until next year when i buy myself 2x16GB 4000MHz








this YAS VEGA


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries chap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Nope, as far as I'm concerned RAM is binned by G.Skill to operate at 1.35V 3200MHz CL14 but 2N. So I should only need VBOOT / VDIMM 1.35V, it is ~1.375V on DMM. 2nd has done 3200MHz with 1N (1T), 1st should have done it as well with 1.35V. I would think only SOC would have need adjusting, but even with that no go on 1st, even increased VCORE to a level that 1st needs for 3.9GHz on the 3.8GHz / 3200MHz setup and no go. I will try UEFI 0038 on 1st CPU, which has 2N (2T).
> 
> Sorta leaning towards keeping the 2nd CPU now. May just have to do more stability testing on 2nd to see how much more of an offset it needs than +150mV to hold 3.8GHz stable for same test loads/hours as 1st was 3.8GHz +137mV.


It's only vboot I need to change to boot at 3200. Keeping the DDR at 1.35v is fine once in Windows. It only seems to need the extra voltage for the initial amd ram handshake process.

If I didn't need to reboot I'd keep it at 3200 but rebooting back into 3200 is hit and miss.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> It's only vboot I need to change to boot at 3200. Keeping the DDR at 1.35v is fine once in Windows. It only seems to need the extra voltage for the initial amd ram handshake process.
> 
> If I didn't need to reboot I'd keep it at 3200 but rebooting back into 3200 is hit and miss.


For OCN science I will try it







, after I try 0038 UEFI







.


----------



## FitNerdPilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Extract ZIP, then CAP file should be visible in EZFlash even if on HDD, etc. I would load optimized defaults, save and let board reboot, then flash.


Worked like a charm!


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> For OCN science I will try it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , after I try 0038 UEFI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'd be interested in hearing your 2t findings.

Incidentally, I've still got the unopened 1800x here and if I'd have had had any thermal paste here I think I would have installed it by now lol

My 1700 isn't the best, 1.373v for 3.9ghz isn't brilliant and no reliable 3200 DDR.

Saying that, the 1800x isn't guaranteed to be any better, although the chances or probably greater it will be.


----------



## gupsterg

@FitNerdPilot

Sweet







.

@SpecChum

Just zapped RAM with VBOOT 1.4V (~1.425V on DMM) = Q-Code 15 and Q-LED for RAM on. Flashing to 0038 now, 1002 with 2933MHz 14-14-14-34-1T @ 1.35V SOC: 0.900V and CPU 3.8GHz +137mV passed ~2hrs MEMTest.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @FitNerdPilot
> 
> Sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @SpecChum
> 
> Just zapped RAM with VBOOT 1.4V (~1.425V on DMM) = Q-Code 15 and Q-LED for RAM on. Flashing to 0038 now, 1002 with 2933MHz 14-14-14-34-1T @ 1.35V SOC: 0.900V and CPU 3.8GHz +137mV passed ~2hrs MEMTest.


At 1.4 (vboot) I was able to POST most of the time in 1002 (always worked in 1001) but with 1.45, it literally posts every time (restart, cold boot, etc.). I haven't backed off to see how much lower it will go but the 1.45v doesn't bug me either.


----------



## SpecChum

To be fair with vboot only lasting until the actual bios takes over I'd be happy running upto 1.5v;it really is just for a split second.

Might try that later actually; I'm not at pc at the minute.


----------



## pantsoftime

I decided to do a little bit of investigating on the Performance Bias option.
I came to a couple of conclusions:
1. Performance Bias Auto is the same as Performance Bias None
2. All 3 performance bias settings are similar (or maybe even the same) under the hood, but definitely different from Auto/None
3. L2 cache latency is affected by enabling Performance Bias. This could be real or it could be that the setting has an effect on how AIDA64 measures L2 latency.

Here's the data I gathered:


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> To be fair with vboot only lasting until the actual bios takes over I'd be happy running upto 1.5v;it really is just for a split second.
> 
> Might try that later actually; I'm not at pc at the minute.


I regularly benchmark at 1.5 and slightly over LOL.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I regularly benchmark at 1.5 and slightly over LOL.


I just find it weird for 2 reasons:
1) Why does it always successfully post on the third attempt. It's never 2 or 4, always 3

2) Once booted the memory runs fine at 1.35v for days. I had nearly 72 hour up time last week using the pc as normal without issue. This implies the IMC is not the issue, so why does POST fail without the high voltage?

Those are aside from the obvious question: why does it work flawlessly for some...


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> 
> 
> Milestone, complete.


How is it possible that your single IBT loop takes only 313 sec?









When I am on 3.9GHz + the same settings for RAM I got 660 sec at least









I have only 82 GFloops while you got 2 x more...

Am I missing something?


----------



## madweazl

Was exploring the boot limits of 1.35vcore and was able to boot into Windows up to 4.0 (4.5 crashed right after logging in). While in the 3900 range I started playing with LLC at the same 1.35vcore using a Prime95 load. At LLC 3, it drops to 1.325 during the first test but on the second it drops even further (and the temps jump significantly so I stop the test when jumps up around 95°). LLC 4 maintains 1.337 during the first test but drops to 1.331 during test 2. I'll mess around with some other loads in a bit to see if there are deltas but it looks like the LLCs are pretty conservative (in 1002 at least).

Edit: this is 3.7ghz all core.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I just find it weird for 2 reasons:
> *1) Why does it always successfully post on the third attempt. It's never 2 or 4, always 3*
> 
> 2) Once booted the memory runs fine at 1.35v for days. I had nearly 72 hour up time last week using the pc as normal without issue. This implies the IMC is not the issue, so why does POST fail without the high voltage?
> 
> Those are aside from the obvious question: why does it work flawlessly for some...


Hmm, I havent observed that.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Hmm, I havent observed that.


Only at 3200. At 2933 it posts first time every time.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Only at 3200. At 2933 it posts first time every time.


I've only run 3200 thus far.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Timur Born @SpecChum @bluej511 @finalheaven
> 
> Right guys as you know I have 2x R7 1700, same country but differing batches, 1st UA 1706PGT vs 2nd UA 1709GT.
> 
> So UEFI defaults with x264 loading CPU, 3.2GHz ACB shows VCORE: ~1.089V SOC: ~0.838V vs VCORE: ~1.119V SOC: ~0.893V. Both OC to 3.8GHz ACB with +137mV vs +150mV. 1st had extensive testing for CPU OC. 2nd seems as if it may need a notch or 2 higher VCORE as Y_Cruncher failed loop 27, x264 48 loops no issues.
> 
> So the purpose of this post is to highlight what I think is IMC difference. UEFI v1002 used, same all other hardware.
> 
> 1st so far is only capable of using strap 2933MHz 14-14-14-34-1T, 1.35V VBOOT & VDIMM, SOC is 0.900V in UEFI (~0.901V on DMM). Only seeing 1x post of mobo for this setup. Increasing VCORE to +181mV and SOC to 1.050V yields no 3200MHz, may that be [Auto] timings or manually set. I get Q-Code 15 and sometimes 15 turns to 0d, the Q-LED for RAM is also on at that time.
> 
> 2nd was capable of using strap 3200MHz 14-14-14-34-1T, 1.35V VBOOT & VDIMM, SOC is 0.950V in UEFI (~0.966V on DMM). Only seeing 1x post of mobo for this setup.


Very interesting indeed. I'm wondering why mine worked once at docp standard (so everything set itself to 1.35 and soc was below 1v), it worked once and booted then after a cold boot never again.


----------



## madweazl

Oops, got a lil sidetracked talking with the wife and let it run up to 105°; makes me wonder how high it will go now before shutting down? At LLC 5 it maintained 1.356 (what was set in BIOS) perfectly though.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://flic.kr/p/SUhH4j


----------



## zodiacvalley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemChem*
> 
> o.o how so high? I got 1901 at 4136 Mhz, 103.4 BCLK, memory at 3309 MHz with 13-13-13-13-30 timings!


I was a little surprised also. I did cherry pick these results however, most of my results on this OC were 1890's or low 1900's but i think what happened is that my core voltage is floating and during the test the frequency optimally peaked. I really dont have a better explanation though, These results are way higher than i expected with a 4.02 +- 0.05ghz overclock w/ underclocked corsair ram.

I actually really don't get it though, at a mild 3.89 Ghz (45C load temp) over i often score 1800 which is well above what most people are getting at 3.9


----------



## robiatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> How is it possible that your single IBT loop takes only 313 sec?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I am on 3.9GHz + the same settings for RAM I got 660 sec at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have only 82 GFloops while you got 2 x more...
> 
> Am I missing something?


He is running the AVX version of IBT, look like you are running the standard.


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robiatti*
> 
> He is running the AVX version of IBT, look like you are running the standard.


Do you know where I can download AVX version of IBT? I have tried to find it but I am getting always the same version as mine.


----------



## Frosted racquet

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202


----------



## robiatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> Do you know where I can download AVX version of IBT? I have tried to find it but I am getting always the same version as mine.


This is where I got it from

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=177859&d=1460117814


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosted racquet*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robiatti*
> 
> This is where I got it from
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=177859&d=1460117814


Thanks for both of you









So, should I test my stability with normal IBT and IBT AVX or it does not matter?


----------



## madweazl

I think a couple instances of Handbrake is a better bet personally but this thread seems to favor IBT for some reason.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> Thanks for both of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, should I test my stability with normal IBT and IBT AVX or it does not matter?


AVX is pretty much testing with hyperthreading if i recall correctly. Haven't used IBT in years.


----------



## gupsterg

Right guys 0038 which has 2N (2T) is no go on 1st CPU for 3200MHz strap, only 2933MHz works as on 1002.

AIDA64 for 3.8GHz with 2933MHz 14-14-14-34-1T vs 2T is very small difference for Memory section, L1 + L2 + L3 no real difference.

I think I'm gonna pull 1st CPU from rig now, as 3.8GHz has been extensively tested and I want RAM working fast so "Data Fabric" is faster, which is believed to be reason why we gain performance with higher RAM.

Like I said before 2nd at defaults is 1.119V VCORE where as 1st is 1.089V, ~30mV difference. As 1st needs +137mV for 3.8GHz, I reckon 2nd is gonna need ~+167mV, I was only using +150mV and it lasted for x264 48 loops (~5hrs), on Y-Cruncher 27th loop did it fail (~5.5hrs in), so I'm close to getting it as stable as 1st IMO.

The SOC requirement on 2nd CPU for 3200MHz is pretty low (stock 0.875V vs 0.950V for 3200MHz), VBOOT & VDIMM is stock for RAM 1.35V plus other voltages. So as a daily driver OC I reckon good chip then.


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Oops, got a lil sidetracked talking with the wife and let it run up to 105°; makes me wonder how high it will go now before shutting down? At LLC 5 it maintained 1.356 (what was set in BIOS) perfectly though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/SUhH4j


omg and that is your CPU (Tctl/Tdie) what was your CPU under Asus ...
And why is it reaching such a temp ????? When i played with llc only lvl2 thou My temps were 61c with llc2 [email protected] and

65c with no LLC and 3.8

Is you cooler mounted properly?


----------



## robiatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> Thanks for both of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, should I test my stability with normal IBT and IBT AVX or it does not matter?


I only hunted for it because I saw others getting way higher results and was like WTH? so I researched it







But as far as which Is better, i'm not going to pretend to know.


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robiatti*
> 
> I only hunted for it because I saw others getting way higher results and was like WTH? so I researched it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as far as which Is better, i'm not going to pretend to know.


Looks like IBT AVX squeezes less power from CPU (CPU Package Power 133 W vs 152 W) than normal IBT.

I assume, more power - better stability testing.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Right guys 0038 which has 2N (2T) is no go on 1st CPU for 3200MHz strap, only 2933MHz works as on 1002.
> 
> AIDA64 for 3.8GHz with 2933MHz 14-14-14-34-1T vs 2T is very small difference for Memory section, L1 + L2 + L3 no real difference.
> 
> I think I'm gonna pull 1st CPU from rig now, as 3.8GHz has been extensively tested and I want RAM working fast so "Data Fabric" is faster, which is believed to be reason why we gain performance with higher RAM.
> 
> Like I said before 2nd at defaults is 1.119V VCORE where as 1st is 1.089V, ~30mV difference. As 1st needs +137mV for 3.8GHz, I reckon 2nd is gonna need ~+167mV, I was only using +150mV and it lasted for x264 48 loops (~5hrs), on Y-Cruncher 27th loop did it fail (~5.5hrs in), so I'm close to getting it as stable as 1st IMO.
> 
> The SOC requirement on 2nd CPU for 3200MHz is pretty low (stock 0.875V vs 0.950V for 3200MHz), VBOOT & VDIMM is stock for RAM 1.35V plus other voltages. So as a daily driver OC I reckon good chip then.


Guess i got lucky for the OC but unlucky for the memory IC, although im fine at 2933mhz with 1.36v, not sure how a microcode and bios update will fix memory ic though lol.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robiatti*
> 
> This is where I got it from
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=177859&d=1460117814


That version is not doing what it is supposed to do on my Ryzen. The normal version delivers much more GFlop/s, and a much higher temperature.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Guess i got lucky for the OC but unlucky for the memory IC, although im fine at 2933mhz with 1.36v, not sure how a microcode and bios update will fix memory ic though lol.


I got unlucky on both lol


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> That version is not doing what it is supposed to do on my Ryzen. The normal version delivers much more GFlop/s, and a much higher temperature.


Which version are you using? IBT without AVX delivers more power and much higher temps but I got half less GFlops.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> omg and that is your CPU (Tctl/Tdie) what was your CPU under Asus ...
> And why is it reaching such a temp ????? When i played with llc only lvl2 thou My temps were 61c with llc2 [email protected] and
> 
> 65c with no LLC and 3.8
> 
> Is you cooler mounted properly?


Such is life with the stock 1700 cooler while running significantly higher voltages than designed for. I'm just testing settings while I wait for the monoblock to get released. The LLC isnt creating any extra heat, it is just maintaining the vcore selected in BIOS. In that regard, anything under LLC5 is too low to maintain your set vcore (in my case but I suspect it is the same for everyone running 1002).


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> Which version are you using? IBT without AVX delivers more power and much higher temps but I got half less GFlops.


Okay, the Standard setting of the AVX version only gives me about 30 GFlops, and almost no temp increase. With High settings I get >170 GFlops and high temperatures, so I guess the "Standard" setting is broken. The non-AVX version only gives me >80 GFlops, but the temperature and power draw seem to be higher, so I would recommend the non-AVX version for stability testing.


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> *@Elmor* can you tell us which USB Ports are from CPU?
> 
> I wanna Plug in Keybard and Mouse into this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Lag Gaming !
> I have USB 2 compilant Key + Mouse...




Got this from the C6H XOC Guide v05 listed under Collaterals in Elmor's first post here

edit: Didn't see it was already answered. Whoops


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Guess i got lucky for the OC but unlucky for the memory IC, although im fine at 2933mhz with 1.36v, not sure how a microcode and bios update will fix memory ic though lol.


Dunno, all I'm seeing is the same ROM allows 3200MHz on one CPU and not on other. So IMC must be better on the one which 3200MHz is working with pretty much stock voltages all apart from VCORE, which is understandable when R7 1700 stock is 3.2GHz ACB and I'm setting 3.8GHz.

I didn't use D.O.C.P for 3200MHz, did when on 2400MHz RAM. I suspect it uses a lower strap as when selecting appropriate D.O.C.P for 3200MHz my BCLK shot up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Incidentally, I've still got the unopened 1800x here and if I'd have had had any thermal paste here I think I would have installed it by now lol
> 
> My 1700 isn't the best, 1.373v for 3.9ghz isn't brilliant and no reliable 3200 DDR.
> 
> Saying that, the 1800x isn't guaranteed to be any better, although the chances or probably greater it will be.


R7 1700 when compared with a 1700X / 1800X will generally IMO need higher VCORE for an OC. As they are lower leakage they will have higher VCORE, lower power draw, lower heat output and may even sustain higher voltage without degradation.

1st I viewed this info by The Stilt


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The 1700 specimen I'm using has the lowest leakage of all Ryzen chips I've seen so far. So technically it should require higher voltage in every aspect, than the chips with higher leakage


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The main difference between the different Ryzen 7-series SKUs (aside of the clocks) is the leakage. The 1700 SKUs have low leakage characteristics, while both 1700X & 1800X are high(er) leaking silicon. Because of that 1700 requires even less load-line biasing than the other two (due the currents being lower).






Now what The Stilt said about AMD GPU.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Higher leakage means the GPU will require less voltage to operate, however it´s maximum safe voltage level is lower at the same time. Lower leakage parts require higher voltages, however their break down voltage is slightly greater too.


Quote:


> High ASIC "Quality" (Leakage) = Lower operating voltage, larger current draw, hotter, less energy efficient (due higher losses)
> 
> Low ASIC "Quality" = Higher operating voltage, lower current draw, cooler, more energy efficient
> 
> Unless you are using LN2 you definitely want the leakage to be as low as possible. Even under LN2 the high leakage characteristics are only desired because the difference in voltage scaling. All ASICs despite the leakage have some sort of design specific absolute voltage limit. The low leakage ASIC might run into this limit prior reaching the maximum clocks.






Only bit that is now confusing me as to which CPU to keep is this.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> I think we've yet to see the actual limitations of the memory controller, so probably all chips will do 3200MHz+. At least once the software & firmware (AGESA) side has been sorted.






But it still sorta make sense to keep chip that doing 3200MHz now, then one which isn't.


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Okay, the Standard setting of the AVX version only gives me about 30 GFlops, and almost no temp increase. With High settings I get >170 GFlops and high temperatures, so I guess the "Standard" setting is broken. The non-AVX version only gives me >80 GFlops, but the temperature and power draw seem to be higher, so I would recommend the non-AVX version for stability testing.


The same with me - and I prefer non-AVX version as well. Thanks for checking!


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> I can also say that none of the measurements in HWinfo correlate accurately to DMM readings and are usually too low by 50mV or more


Welcome to the club! Mine were consistently 40-70 mv higher using DMM as well, and the higher the load line setting, the worse the discrepancy. That's why I abandoned the higher clock OC's initially--didn't trust that the voltages reported in software were A) accurate or B) safe. Just FYI, Elmor tells us that the probe-it posts slightly _overstate_ the voltage the CPU is actually getting, so the "true" voltage probably lies somewhere b/w DMM readings and software readings. There's also a way measure voltage very accurately on the back of the MoBo, but I've yet to see anyone do this (or at least post pics).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @C6H owners for insight.
> 
> Right I ran IBT max (from Vishera owners thread OP), like I said very high passes, I can throw x264 / Y-Cruncher / [email protected] / RB at CPU no problems.
> 
> It doesn't matter how many loops I do, it will say that message at the end on max. I have lowest setting for UAC, run program as admin via shortcut properties. Note the uptime in above, I had ran x264 prior.
> 
> I'm choosing to ignore IBT MAX as everything else has no issues.


You know Gups looking at your screenies, I don't actually think you're failing IBT afterall. If it were truly a stability problem, your proc would would error out shortly after starting the test or at some _random_ point thereafter--sometimes the 2nd iteration, others the 4th or 5th, etc. What it should _not_ do is fail _consistently_ on the last iteration, regardless of how many loops you run. So if I'm understanding you right, you will error out IBT on max settings on the Kth loop, where K can be any number you set, yeah? Sounds more like a glitch with the software--some problem wrapping up the test--rather than a "real" failure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Beyond all the other good points made by *Timur Born*, I consider the Probeit contact issue to require, at a minimum, posts such that Pomona Grabber style test clips or equivalent can latch on safely. I get the impression that the board designer had a requirement to bring out voltages to the board edge, but wasn't familiar with the realities of actual testing. (The alternative theory is that the designer has more than two arms and can perform tests while holding two probes.)


x3. I was half convinced the Probe-it leads were fake. Took me several tries to actually get a reading. And if your probes slip off the sweet spot even slightly you get nothing. Really frustrating for all those times when I want to pair detailed electronic work with copious amounts of scotch!


----------



## gupsterg

@bluej511

D.O.C.P standard pulls the XMP timings and sets strap as RAM spec.

Other D.O.C.P settings uses x strap stated by them and adjusts BCLK.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> D.O.C.P standard pulls the XMP timings and sets strap as RAM spec.
> 
> Other D.O.C.P settings uses x strap stated by them and adjusts BCLK.


Yea i noticed, i have everything set manually so not a problem.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> You know Gups looking at your screenies, I don't actually think you're failing IBT afterall. If it were truly a stability problem, your proc would would error out shortly after starting the test or at some _random_ point thereafter--sometimes the 2nd iteration, others the 4th or 5th, etc. What it should _not_ do is fail _consistently_ on the last iteration, regardless of how many loops you run. So if I'm understanding you right, you will error out IBT on max settings on the Kth loop, where K can be any number you set, yeah? Sounds more like a glitch with the software--some problem wrapping up the test--rather than a "real" failure.


Seems that way to me mate







.

It will always show error at end, regardless how many loops, but just on maximum not error on very high. I have used the one from Vishera owners OP, seems same time stamps as the one Johan45 once linked.

GFlops, etc all seem appropriate for my settings and comparing to others where they pass. It is the same on both R7 1700.

I have Win 7 Pro x64 with all updates and min SW plus no bloatware.

I have UAC on lowest, use shortcut with administrator enabled, user account also in admin group. I do have HPET on, dunno if should disable, but no issue on Very High just maximum is nutty.

I appreciate your reply







.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea i noticed, i have everything set manually so not a problem.


Yeah I'm preferring right strap with manual timings TBH.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yeah I'm preferring right strap with manual timings TBH.


Not sure how to change the strap yet (probably not even available yet) but idk why i was ablt to get 3200 once then never again.


----------



## gupsterg

I posted a UEFI shot here and my thread. You'll find it quicker in my thread as it's only a page or 2 back from current. View the long post where I get 3200MHz working.

*** edit ***

This post:-

http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db/210#post_25975201

Spoiler with UEFI screenies, 1st image.


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBManiac*
> 
> Settled with 3.8ghz using a P-state FID of 98 and +0.175v offset.
> 
> Pretty happy with the end result given I didn't set my sights too high. 3.8ghz processor and Corsair Vengenance LPX running at 3200mhz.


Don't forget to doublecheck for those bloody WHEA errors (RB is best at exposing them for me). Sucessful stability tests aren't enough on these procs. If they were I'd be rockin' 4.1 right now









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> New mission for today: Get this baby stable at *4100mhz*. Lets brake the wall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will share results / failures here...
> 
> *Current OC:*
> 
> 
> *Clocks:* 4000Mhz
> *Oc Type:* Pstates OC
> *Voltages:* Offset + 0.0625v
> *LLC:* Level 1
> *Dram speed:* 3200Mhz
> *Vsoc:* manual 1.15v
> *Dram voltage:* 1.35v
> *Vboot:* 1.4v
> *Stable:* Yes, Realbench +3hrs / Aida x hours / Gaming +6Hrs / and more..
> 
> 
> 
> _This is what i get with Perf. Bias on and Real time priority:_


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Progress update on achieving 4.0GHz. Failed a couple more IBT-AVX runs. Have been getting farther with more added voltage each time. Just increment by one each time.
> 
> *RYZEN 1700 + C6H - 1002 BIOS*
> 
> *4GHz 100MHz 3200MHz 14141414341T*
> 
> *P States:*
> FID: A0 (40x)
> DID: 8
> VID: 3A (1.1875v)
> *Voltages:*
> SOC: 0.95v
> PLL: 1.8v
> DRAM: 1.35v
> Core: +0.1875v (1.375v) LLC3
> *AIDA64 Readings:*
> 1.394v average load 1.395v max
> 62c max 125.52w max
> *Stability Tests:*
> IBT-AVX: 10 runs on maximum (Still Testing)
> ROG Real Bench: one hour (Pending Previous Test Results)
> x264: 10 loops of x264 & x265 (Pending Previous Test Results)
> Y-cruncher: complete solution (Pending Previous Test Results)
> Prime95: 24Hr Blend (Pending Previous Test Results)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> 
> 
> Milestone, complete.


Error free at those clocks, gents?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> Looks like IBT AVX squeezes less power from CPU (CPU Package Power 133 W vs 152 W) than normal IBT.
> 
> I assume, more power - better stability testing.


I'm with you (regular IBT drew more power than AVX on my rig), but I feel like the verdict is mixed on this. Didn't someone get higher current draw running AVX version?


----------



## gupsterg

You able to zip, attach to post the one you using mate







.


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> Just FYI, Elmor tells us that the probe-it posts slightly _overstate_ the voltage the CPU is actually getting, so the "true" voltage probably lies somewhere b/w DMM readings and software readings. There's also a way measure voltage very accurately on the back of the MoBo, but I've yet to see anyone do this (or at least post pics).


Ugh. So the board designers really don't know what they're doing. They must have run the probe points to the output of the VRM instead of to the back of the socket. What a disaster.

It would be good if we could get a delta measurement between the probe-it point and a socket decoupling cap to get a sense of how big the delta is under load. I'll look at doing this later, my benchtop setup should make it relatively easy.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> Don't forget to doublecheck for those bloody WHEA errors (RB is best at exposing them for me). Sucessful stability tests aren't enough on these procs. If they were I'd be rockin' 4.1 right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Error free at those clocks, gents?
> I'm with you (regular IBT drew more power than AVX on my rig), but I feel like the verdict is mixed on this. Didn't someone get higher current draw running AVX version?


No WHEA errors/events..

But I'm fighting against a big wall between 4000-4100mhz. Need to find a way to break it. Booting and surfing fine even on 4200mhz. But with realbench keeping crashing..


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> Looks like IBT AVX squeezes less power from CPU (CPU Package Power 133 W vs 152 W) than normal IBT.
> 
> I assume, more power - better stability testing.


I posted these unthrottled numbers before. Keep in mind that IBT Standard (non AVX) causes throttling.

"I did another run at 4.0 Ghz using Auto Vcore (1.45-1.46 V), no throttling happened at this OC settings:

ITB AVX does 127 A max, package power max 170 W, CPU + SOC max 198 W.
ITB *non* AVX does 122 A max, package power max 166 W, CPU + SOC max 190 W.
Heavyload does 125 A max, package power max 185 W, CPU + SOC max 190 W."


----------



## malitze

Damn those bloody WHEA errors.

I seem to hit a wall with 4 GHz 40x multiplier, wouldn't last a loop of x264 with +0.075v Seems the sweet spot is a little below. So for now:

*1800X - C6H - 1002*

*P States:*
FID: 9E (39.5x)

*Voltages:*
SOC: 0.975v
DRAM: 1.35v
Core: +0.05625v
no LLC

Stable for 10 loops of x264 and half an hour RealBench stress. MemTest also completed at least 100%. But still occasionally those WHEA errors show up, so guess it needs a bit more voltage still.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> Looks like IBT AVX squeezes less power from CPU (CPU Package Power 133 W vs 152 W) than normal IBT.
> 
> I assume, more power - better stability testing.


I posted this before:

I did another run at 4.0 Ghz using Auto Vcore (1.45-1.46 V), no throttling happened at this OC settings:

ITB AVX does 127 A max, package power max 170 W, CPU + SOC max 198 W.
ITB *non* AVX does 122 A max, package power max 166 W, CPU + SOC max 190 W.
Heavyload does 125 A max, package power max 185 W, CPU + SOC max 190 W.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> You know Gups looking at your screenies, I don't actually think you're failing IBT afterall. If it were truly a stability problem, your proc would would error out shortly after starting the test or at some _random_ point thereafter--sometimes the 2nd iteration, others the 4th or 5th, etc. What it should _not_ do is fail _consistently_ on the last iteration, regardless of how many loops you run.


One reason why I suggested 32-256 mb ITB AVX runs (set to 10000 loops and let it run for 5 mins top, maybe restart a few times) for quick initial testing is that these get single loop results fast. ITB need to finish a full loop in order to detect errors, because it needs the results of the loop for that. Shorter runs produce faster results, so you don't have to wait a full 14000 mb run just to get an error. You should not get any "in between" error other than crashing/Code 8/BSOD stuff. Shorter runs means more "pauses" in between, though, which can be good (more load level changes) and bad (less peak load). Keep in mind that ITB makes use of RAM, it's not a pure CPU test.

If you get any "Linpack binary stopped unexpectedly!" errors I suggest to ignore them, because these look very much like simple GUI vs. Linpack bugs. These can be reproduced for any test size below about 6 mb, regardless of whether you use 100 loops or 1000. This always happens around the last loops.


----------



## madweazl

Had a CM 212 sitting on an old setup so I snatched it off and tried it out; results are "slightly" cooler LOL. In pull only it hit 74° and in push/pull it tops out at 71 with Prime95 (has been running 32 minutes now). Might have to turn it up and see what I can do now that there is some extra headroom to work with.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://flic.kr/p/SUyyfL


----------



## FitNerdPilot

Ok... I've taken my 1700 to 3.8 via BCLK 104.00 and multiplier of 35 (I think...). Didn't mess with voltages (left it auto). Not sure if this is best but it seems to be working fine (except my browser is experiencing lag....?)

What I really want to do is get my RAM as high as I can. This seems to be a bit more convoluted. I have Corsair LPX 3200 (white) and would like to get something around 3000MHZ (for gaming). For right now I'm not looking to max everything out, just want stable performance for gaming and browsing.

Two questions:
1)Was this the best method for getting a stable/conservative OC on the CPU?

2)What are the recommendations for simple/stable OC on the RAM?

Thanks!


----------



## nersty

Was setting D.O.C.P. to Standard a bad idea? I've been running it for a day or so now and it autodetected the ram and set the correct timing (14-14-14-35) and the clock to 3200Mhz. No issues, no crashes or WHEA. I've run plenty of SuperPi, RealBench, and aida64.

Voltages seem good.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> How is it possible that your single IBT loop takes only 313 sec?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I am on 3.9GHz + the same settings for RAM I got 660 sec at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have only 82 GFloops while you got 2 x more...
> 
> Am I missing something?


It is IBT AVX. The regular version gives me around the same as what you posted.


----------



## Xianto

Hello again









I'll need your help again. For some time, im suffer a code 55 and no boot. It POSTs after few (sometimes 2 sometimes 15) resets. Happens since 1001 and happens still on 1002. Tried to change slots for RAMs, boost voltage, sets ram clock on 2666mhz manualy. Found that it might be issue with PCIx and GPU, but i guess its nothing wrong with GPU itself.

1700X
HyperX Fury 2x 8gb 2666Mhz
MSI R9 290X lighting


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> can i ask what is your actual bios voltages set at Vcore SOC and LLC please


*RYZEN 1700 + C6H - 1002 BIOS*

*4GHz 100MHz 3200MHz 14-14-14-14-34-1T*

*P States:*
FID: A0 (40x)
DID: 8
VID: 3A (1.1875v)
*Voltages:*
SOC: 0.95v
PLL: 1.8v
DRAM: 1.35v
Core: +0.1875v (1.375v) LLC3

Not using DOCP, power set at 140% LLC3


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> Ugh. So the board designers really don't know what they're doing. They must have run the probe points to the output of the VRM instead of to the back of the socket. What a disaster.
> 
> It would be good if we could get a delta measurement between the probe-it point and a socket decoupling cap to get a sense of how big the delta is under load. I'll look at doing this later, my benchtop setup should make it relatively easy.


Hello

The traces going from the ProbeIt test points to the CPU socket would suffer from the same type of errors as reading the voltage output at the VRM and assuming that matches the voltage at the CPU socket. Either method is affected by the impedance of the trace or plane between them.


----------



## Timur Born

And again I would really like to know where to stick my probes at the back of the CPU to get a reading without damaging my board/CPU?!


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

A bit of a progress update on running AIDA64 and looking at my histograms.

*RYZEN 1700 + C6H - 1002 BIOS*

*4GHz 100MHz 3200MHz 14-14-14-14-34-1T*

*P States:*
FID: A0 (40x)
DID: 8
VID: 3A (1.1875v)
*Voltages:*
SOC: 0.95v
PLL: 1.8v
DRAM: 1.35v
Core: +0.1875v (1.375v) LLC3
*LLC3 Notes:*
-2mv droop
+20mv avg
+42mv spike
*AIDA64 Readings:*
1.373v to 1.395v load 1.417v spike
68c high 71c spike 125.52w max
*Stability Tests:*
IBT-AVX: 10 runs on maximum (passed)
AIDA64: 10Hr (8Hr.....)
ROG Real Bench: one hour (pending)
x264: 10 loops of x264 & x265 (pending)
Y-cruncher: complete solution (pending)
Prime95: 24Hr Blend (pending)

Edit: Readings taken from both 10 runs of IBT-AVX (max) and 8hrs AIDA64 stress test.


----------



## webhito

Hey Fellas, got my board, tomorrow my 1800x should arrive. What has the bios experience been like so far? Should I keep it with the stock one or update to the latest?

Has the board bricking issue been addressed or is there something I need to move to make sure it doesn't happen? Will be keeping it stock until all other issues are ironed out ( doesn't matter if it takes 6 months or more lol ).

Happy Sunday!


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

@webhito

I don't have any opinion on earlier BIOS'. First thing I did before putting everything together was do a USB BIOS flashback to 1002.

My experience with 1002 so far has been good. No major complaints yet.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> @webhito
> 
> I don't have any opinion on earlier BIOS'. First thing I did before putting everything together was do a USB BIOS flashback to 1002.
> 
> My experience with 1002 so far has been good. No major complaints yet.


Thanks! From the post above mine I can see that your system is overclocked, mine will probably stick to stock and undervolted as far as possible.
Its hot hot hot right now, cant have mine running that high.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Thanks! From the post above mine I can see that your system is overclocked, mine will probably stick to stock and undervolted as far as possible.
> Its hot hot hot right now, cant have mine running that high.


I live in New England, been a snowy spring last few days. So no worries about heat here.


----------



## webhito

Double post, sorry!


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> I live in New England, been a snowy spring last few days. So no worries about heat here.


Right now its 38c and rising, inside its a tad better, but far from ideal temperatures to be overclocking. Once maintenance is done I will be able to turn the A/C back on and have temperatures at 25c which should be fine for pushing it further.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Right now its 38c and rising, inside its a tad better, but far from ideal temperatures to be overclocking. Once maintenance is done I will be able to turn the A/C back on and have temperatures at 25c which should be fine for pushing it further.


Drop it to 21-22°C, 25°C is still a bit warm.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Drop it to 21-22°C, 25°C is still a bit warm.


25c is what my coolant temperature is, under load. lol

Wait, nvm. It is 30c.


----------



## madweazl

I've had pretty good luck with 1001 and 1002 (board arrived with 0902 which is supposed to be free of "bricking" issues).

On another note, 3.9ghz @1.356v (1.350 in BIOS) and LLC 5 look to be pretty stable. I havent done any longer term stability tests yet but it ran through two simultaneous instances of Handbrake without issue and has run about 25 minutes of Prime95 now. Any tweaks for extended test periods should be pretty minor based on prior experiences but we'll see. Temps have peaked at 75.3° thus far but test 4 usually eeks out slightly higher temps (~1°). Looks promising though.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://flic.kr/p/SfWmPB


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Drop it to 21-22°C, 25°C is still a bit warm.


I image that will be pretty costly given the outside temps LOL.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> 25c is what my coolant temperature is, under load. lol
> 
> Wait, nvm. It is 30c.


My water temp is 24°C right now ambient is about 22°C in the case.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> My water temp is 24°C right now ambient is about 22°C in the case.


I think i have a heat bubble trapped in the corner around my PC. Have my thermostat set at 71f, but it feels significantly warmer closer to my tower.

Edit: My ambient probe is under one of my 180mm intakes at the bottom of my FT02


----------



## guskline

1002 has been solid for me. It is the latest release BIOS.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> I think i have a heat bubble trapped in the corner around my PC. Have my thermostat set at 71f, but it feels significantly warmer closer to my tower.
> 
> Edit: My ambient probe is under one of my 180mm intakes at the bottom of my FT02


Mine is in front of both my rads so its going into the rad temp.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Drop it to 21-22°C, 25°C is still a bit warm.


21-22c would mean a 30% increase on my electrical bill, Mexico is expensive when it comes to power.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Mine is in front of both my rads so its going into the rad temp.


I think I'm going to grab a floor standing fan, and point it toward the corner. Think there is just warm air trapped there.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I image that will be pretty costly given the outside temps LOL.


Yes, quite a bit.

I actually just dropped a bunch of bills on some inverter air conditioners. Should drop the bill by a bit. Hopefully enough to cover expenses and some more lol.


----------



## MNMadman

Anybody else see a performance gap in IBT AVX Maximum when using different power profiles?

I was jumping on the P-States overclocking bandwagon yesterday (normally I keep overclocks at top speed all the time) and using the Performance power profile for the first time. I immediately saw different numbers.

175-176 GFlops with Balanced power profile.
171-172 GFlops with Performance power profile.

3.8GHz, 3200 14-14-14-14-34-1T, 100MHz BCLK, 1002 BIOS.

The power profile settings that I can change are exactly the same between Balanced and Performance. I have 50% Core Parking enabled on both power profiles.


----------



## SpecChum

OK, home now.

Setting DDR boot voltage to 1.5v seems to pretty much ensure a single boot success, however a reboot from Windows fails..

The reason for this could be fairly obvious, I feel, the voltage at that point is probably still 1.35v; I'm going to guess the booting voltage only applies from a cold boot, not any kind of "fast boot" (BIOS Fast boot where it skips some initialisation steps, not a Windows Fast Boot).

Need to test more...

EDIT: This is to hit 3200


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> OK, home now.
> 
> Setting DDR boot voltage to 1.5v seems to pretty much ensure a single boot success, however a reboot from Windows fails..
> 
> The reason for this could be fairly obvious, I feel, the voltage at that point is probably still 1.35v; I'm going to guess the booting voltage only applies from a cold boot, not any kind of "fast boot" (BIOS Fast boot where it skips some initialisation steps, not a Windows Fast Boot).
> 
> Need to test more...
> 
> EDIT: This is to hit 3200


I wonder if i turn off fast boot ill be able to boot at 3200.


----------



## madweazl

I've run up against the wall at 4.0. So far it has crashed at everything between 1.356 and 1.40; the journey continues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> OK, home now.
> 
> Setting DDR boot voltage to 1.5v seems to pretty much ensure a single boot success, however a reboot from Windows fails..
> 
> The reason for this could be fairly obvious, I feel, the voltage at that point is probably still 1.35v; I'm going to guess the booting voltage only applies from a cold boot, not any kind of "fast boot" (BIOS Fast boot where it skips some initialisation steps, not a Windows Fast Boot).
> 
> Need to test more...
> 
> EDIT: This is to hit 3200


I believe your assumption to be accurate.


----------



## SpecChum

OK, spoke too soon. Just had TBS (Triple Boot Syndrome), as I'm now calling it even on 1.5v. I'm not going higher.

Let's wait for next BIOS before making my next move...


----------



## hotstocks

Trying to install a COMPATIBLE Corsair H100i AIO cooler and am stuck at the end, can anyone please help.
The problem is their is some kind of micro USB cable that plugs into the water block/pump and then needs
to be plugged into a motherboard USB 2 nine pin header. The problem is I ONLY SEE ONE on the motherboard
and it has the cases USB ports plugged into it. SO I am at a total loss of why Asus would only put one USB 2 header
on it's motherboard. What do I do? Not plug in the pump usb (what will happen) or remove the case USB and plug
in the pump and then I lose my front USB ports, not good option.
Please advise.


----------



## Safetytrousers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Has the board bricking issue been addressed or is there something I need to move to make sure it doesn't happen?


I've been following this thread for about 3 weeks. When bricking was an issue there was a lot of posting about it. There hasn't been any discussion I can remember of bricking for some time now, so 1002 seems safe from that point of view.
I've had to clear the CMOS many times since I've had the board (not for the past few days though), and I've never bricked.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Trying to install a COMPATIBLE Corsair H100i AIO cooler and am stuck at the end, can anyone please help.
> The problem is their is some kind of micro USB cable that plugs into the water block/pump and then needs
> to be plugged into a motherboard USB 2 nine pin header. The problem is I ONLY SEE ONE on the motherboard
> and it has the cases USB ports plugged into it. SO I am at a total loss of why Asus would only put one USB 2 header
> on it's motherboard. What do I do? Not plug in the pump usb (what will happen) or remove the case USB and plug
> in the pump and then I lose my front USB ports, not good option.
> Please advise.


I sacrificed the USB on the case for the AIO header; I did wonder if there's some kind of splitter but couldn't see one.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Trying to install a COMPATIBLE Corsair H100i AIO cooler and am stuck at the end, can anyone please help.
> The problem is their is some kind of micro USB cable that plugs into the water block/pump and then needs
> to be plugged into a motherboard USB 2 nine pin header. The problem is I ONLY SEE ONE on the motherboard
> and it has the cases USB ports plugged into it. SO I am at a total loss of why Asus would only put one USB 2 header
> on it's motherboard. What do I do? Not plug in the pump usb (what will happen) or remove the case USB and plug
> in the pump and then I lose my front USB ports, not good option.
> Please advise.


Only solution I see is using a splitter.

Edit: like this https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/281265-corsair-ax860i-corsair-h100i-usb-20-headers/


----------



## huyee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Trying to install a COMPATIBLE Corsair H100i AIO cooler and am stuck at the end, can anyone please help.
> The problem is their is some kind of micro USB cable that plugs into the water block/pump and then needs
> to be plugged into a motherboard USB 2 nine pin header. The problem is I ONLY SEE ONE on the motherboard
> and it has the cases USB ports plugged into it. SO I am at a total loss of why Asus would only put one USB 2 header
> on it's motherboard. What do I do? Not plug in the pump usb (what will happen) or remove the case USB and plug
> in the pump and then I lose my front USB ports, not good option.
> Please advise.


The original H100i doesn't have a variable pump in it, so plugging in the USB2 header is only for reporting to Corsair Link and changing color. As long as you connect the pump unit to its power cable it would work fine. However I do agree that 1 USB2 port on the mobo is a bit too few.


----------



## malitze

Is anyone using the AIO_PUMP header? I noticed that HWiNFO sometimes read 0 RPM which in theory should not be possible and in practice would be noticeable in loss of cooling performance.


----------



## BtbN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Trying to install a COMPATIBLE Corsair H100i AIO cooler and am stuck at the end, can anyone please help.
> The problem is their is some kind of micro USB cable that plugs into the water block/pump and then needs
> to be plugged into a motherboard USB 2 nine pin header. The problem is I ONLY SEE ONE on the motherboard
> and it has the cases USB ports plugged into it. SO I am at a total loss of why Asus would only put one USB 2 header
> on it's motherboard. What do I do? Not plug in the pump usb (what will happen) or remove the case USB and plug
> in the pump and then I lose my front USB ports, not good option.
> Please advise.


My solution for this was to use a normal MiniUSB cable, pulling it out through the PCIe slot above the GPU, and plugging it into a normal USB port on the back.
Ultimately I just bought a NH-D15 though.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Is anyone using the AIO_PUMP header? I noticed that HWiNFO sometimes read 0 RPM which in theory should not be possible and in practice would be noticeable in loss of cooling performance.


Reporting fine here, BIOS 1002


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

@elmor

I'm stress testing in AIDA64 ATM and noticed one of my fans went to 100%. I have the bios capped at 60% duty cycle for all of my intake fans, they are 3 pin fans.

Is this a known bug?


----------



## Safetytrousers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> The problem is I ONLY SEE ONE on the motherboard
> and it has the cases USB ports plugged into it. SO I am at a total loss of why Asus would only put one USB 2 header
> on it's motherboard. What do I do?.


You can simply get an internal USB2 splitter/hub if you need more than one USB2 internally.
I think most people have USB 3 on the front panel sockets, and I presume that's what ASUS thinks too and that's why there is one USB2. They have after all included a 3.1 header when almost nobody has a case with front panel 3.1 USB.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Reporting fine here, BIOS 1002


Thanks, does it show up as soon as you start HWiNFO? The reading kinda appears randomly here


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Thanks, does it show up as soon as you start HWiNFO? The reading kinda appears randomly here


It does yeah, says AIO Pump 2,800RPM on the ASUS CROSSHAIR VI HERO section


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BtbN*
> 
> My solution for this was to use a normal MiniUSB cable, pulling it out through the PCIe slot above the GPU, and plugging it into a normal USB port on the back.
> Ultimately I just bought a NH-D15 though.


Thanks, I'll try that maybe.
Next question is now I can't boot, lol.
Does the 2 wire fan cable plug into the CPU fan or AIO plug next to each other?


----------



## madweazl

No luck with 4.0 all the way up to 1.45vcore; shooting for 3.95ghz now. There is about a 10° difference between 1.356vcore and 1.45vcore on the CM 212 at full load.


----------



## gupsterg

S1L3N7D3A7H

Nice chip you got there chap







.

@SpecChum

Tried various setting, 2 UEFIs, 2933MHz was best I got get on 1st CPU. Didn't matter if I used strap or combo of strap and BCLK or D.O.C.P, etc. It was flawless on 2933MHz for booting/use.

Now gone back to 2nd CPU. So did CMOS CLR > boot board > setup base profile > reboot setup CPU OC > reboot went straight to 3200MHz 14-14-14-34-1T







. Now started the stability testing to nail same test/length as 1st and call it a day







.

Then can start doing some benching to a) compare with others b) see what does higher RAM / Data Fabric gain me.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Progress Update.

Passed 10 hours of AIDA64 Stress Tester.

Going to restart to clear this fan bug, and run some of the other IBT-AVX tests.

*RYZEN 1700 + C6H - 1002 BIOS*

*4GHz 100MHz 3200MHz 14-14-14-14-34-1T*

*P States:*
FID: A0 (40x)
DID: 8
VID: 3A (1.1875v)
*Voltages:*
SOC: 0.95v
PLL: 1.8v
DRAM: 1.35v
Core: +0.1875v (1.375v) LLC3
*LLC3 Notes:*
-2mv droop
+20mv avg
+42mv spike
*AIDA64 Readings:*
1.373v to 1.395v load 1.417v spike
68c high 71c spike 125.52w max
*Thermometer Readings:*
Thermostat: 21.1c to 21.7c
Ambient: 22.0c to 23.4c
Coolant: 26.0c to 29.4c
Delta: 4c to 5c
*Stability Tests:*
IBT-AVX: 10 loops max (passed)
AIDA64: 10Hr (passed)
x264: 10 loops (pending)
x265: 10 loops (pending)
ffmpg: 10 loops (pending)
y-cruncher: 10 loops (pending)
ROG Real Bench: one hour (pending)
prime95: 24Hr Blend (pending)


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Damn those bloody WHEA errors.
> 
> I seem to hit a wall with 4 GHz 40x multiplier, wouldn't last a loop of x264 with +0.075v Seems the sweet spot is a little below. So for now:
> 
> *1800X - C6H - 1002*
> 
> *P States:*
> FID: 9E (39.5x)
> 
> *Voltages:*
> SOC: 0.975v
> DRAM: 1.35v
> Core: +0.05625v
> no LLC
> 
> Stable for 10 loops of x264 and half an hour RealBench stress. MemTest also completed at least 100%. But still occasionally those WHEA errors show up, so guess it needs a bit more voltage still.


I'm running same clock but rock solid and WHEA free. My vcore offset is lower but I'm running LLC3 and SOC 1.10

Might give you better results as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Anybody else see a performance gap in IBT AVX Maximum when using different power profiles?
> 
> I was jumping on the P-States overclocking bandwagon yesterday (normally I keep overclocks at top speed all the time) and using the Performance power profile for the first time. I immediately saw different numbers.
> 
> 175-176 GFlops with Balanced power profile.
> 171-172 GFlops with Performance power profile.
> 
> 3.8GHz, 3200 14-14-14-14-34-1T, 100MHz BCLK, 1002 BIOS.
> 
> The power profile settings that I can change are exactly the same between Balanced and Performance. I have 50% Core Parking enabled on both power profiles.


I can't make heads of tails of it either. Performance gives better CB scores but all my CPU passmark benchmarks are lower than they are on balanced. Go figure...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> No luck with 4.0 all the way up to 1.45vcore; shooting for 3.95ghz now. There is about a 10° difference between 1.356vcore and 1.45vcore on the CM 212 at full load.


Found the wall, methinks. Still running LLC5?


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The traces going from the ProbeIt test points to the CPU socket would suffer from the same type of errors as reading the voltage output at the VRM and assuming that matches the voltage at the CPU socket. Either method is affected by the impedance of the trace or plane between them.


Traces going directly to the load (the socket) would provide a far more accurate reading. The DMM is a high impedance device so there will be immeasurable loss along the ProbeIT trace. Measuring at the load will negate the IR drop between the VRM and the socket.

Does Asus use 2oz copper for their Vcore power planes? Hopefully they do.


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Is anyone using the AIO_PUMP header? I noticed that HWiNFO sometimes read 0 RPM which in theory should not be possible and in practice would be noticeable in loss of cooling performance.


FWIW it's working fine for me as well with BIOS 1002. Reads ~1425 or so for a cooler master AIO that I'm using on the testbench.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Progress Update.
> 
> Passed 10 hours of AIDA64 Stress Tester.
> 
> Going to restart to clear this fan bug, and run some of the other IBT-AVX tests.
> 
> *RYZEN 1700 + C6H - 1002 BIOS*
> 
> *4GHz 100MHz 3200MHz 14-14-14-14-34-1T*
> 
> *P States:*
> FID: A0 (40x)
> DID: 8
> VID: 3A (1.1875v)
> *Voltages:*
> SOC: 0.95v
> PLL: 1.8v
> DRAM: 1.35v
> Core: +0.1875v (1.375v) LLC3
> *LLC3 Notes:*
> -2mv droop
> +20mv avg
> +42mv spike
> *AIDA64 Readings:*
> 1.373v to 1.395v load 1.417v spike
> 68c high 71c spike 125.52w max
> *Thermometer Readings:*
> Thermostat: 21.1c to 21.7c
> Ambient: 22.0c to 23.4c
> Coolant: 26.0c to 29.4c
> Delta: 4c to 5c
> *Stability Tests:*
> IBT-AVX: 10 loops max (passed)
> AIDA64: 10Hr (passed)
> x264: 10 loops (pending)
> x265: 10 loops (pending)
> ffmpg: 10 loops (pending)
> y-cruncher: 10 loops (pending)
> ROG Real Bench: one hour (pending)
> prime95: 24Hr Blend (pending)


Do RealBench before moving on to the other stability tests. Look for WHEA errors.

Nice CPU though. I'm at 3.8Ghz at 1.262v. I couldn't avoid WHEA at 3.9Ghz at 1.35v (didn't want to go above 1.35v) and so I'm sticking with 3.8Ghz.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Progress Update.
> 
> Passed 10 hours of AIDA64 Stress Tester.
> 
> Going to restart to clear this fan bug, and run some of the other IBT-AVX tests.
> 
> *RYZEN 1700 + C6H - 1002 BIOS*
> 
> *4GHz 100MHz 3200MHz 14-14-14-14-34-1T*
> 
> *P States:*
> FID: A0 (40x)
> DID: 8
> VID: 3A (1.1875v)
> *Voltages:*
> SOC: 0.95v
> PLL: 1.8v
> DRAM: 1.35v
> Core: +0.1875v (1.375v) LLC3
> *LLC3 Notes:*
> -2mv droop
> +20mv avg
> +42mv spike
> *AIDA64 Readings:*
> 1.373v to 1.395v load 1.417v spike
> 68c high 71c spike 125.52w max
> *Thermometer Readings:*
> Thermostat: 21.1c to 21.7c
> Ambient: 22.0c to 23.4c
> Coolant: 26.0c to 29.4c
> Delta: 4c to 5c
> *Stability Tests:*
> IBT-AVX: 10 loops max (passed)
> AIDA64: 10Hr (passed)
> x264: 10 loops (pending)
> x265: 10 loops (pending)
> ffmpg: 10 loops (pending)
> y-cruncher: 10 loops (pending)
> ROG Real Bench: one hour (pending)
> prime95: 24Hr Blend (pending)


Idk how u guys are testing it but im hitting like 129w and im on -.100mv so around 1.2x volts.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> I'm running same clock but rock solid and WHEA free. My vcore offset is lower but I'm running LLC3 and SOC 1.10
> 
> Might give you better results as well.
> I can't make heads of tails of it either. Performance gives better CB scores but all my CPU passmark benchmarks are lower than they are on balanced. Go figure...
> Found the wall, methinks. Still running LLC5?


Yea, LLC5 is the only one that will hold the voltage steady for me. Playing with 3.95 right now.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The traces going from the ProbeIt test points to the CPU socket would suffer from the same type of errors as reading the voltage output at the VRM and assuming that matches the voltage at the CPU socket. Either method is affected by the impedance of the trace or plane between them.


Only if the multimeter were drawing the same current as the CPU, and the traces had the same size.

However, traces from the CPU that wandered across the board might introduce noise into the CPU power feeds. This could be avoided by putting some resistance in series with the traces at the CPU caps that was small relative to the probe impedance, but large enough to form a decent RC filter at the CPU for the types of noise that may be present.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> Traces going directly to the load (the socket) would provide a far more accurate reading. The DMM is a high impedance device so there will be immeasurable loss along the ProbeIT trace. Measuring at the load will negate the IR drop between the VRM and the socket.
> 
> Does Asus use 2oz copper for their Vcore power planes? Hopefully they do.


Hello

Using the ProbeIT test points is not measuring at the load is it? When making measurements remotely from the actual point of interest circuit impedance always has to be taken into account. And if the DMM is a high impedance device or not is irrelevant to the effects of circuit impedance on the measured voltage.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Do RealBench before moving on to the other stability tests. Look for WHEA errors.
> 
> Nice CPU though. I'm at 3.8Ghz at 1.262v. I couldn't avoid WHEA at 3.9Ghz at 1.35v (didn't want to go above 1.35v) and so I'm sticking with 3.8Ghz.


Where are you looking for the WHEA errors? Event viewer?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Where are you looking for the WHEA errors? Event viewer?


Or hwinfo64 open while running a stress test.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Or hwinfo64 open while running a stress test.


Thanks, I'll leave it open while I run ROG RealBench for an hour.


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Using the ProbeIT test points is not measuring at the load is it? When making measurements remotely from the actual point of interest circuit impedance always has to be taken into account. And if the DMM is a high impedance device or not is irrelevant to the effects of circuit impedance on the measured voltage.


What was reported earlier in the thread is that the ProbeIT points report higher than the actual voltage at the load, suggesting that the traces do not connect to the socket area but instead connect closer to the VRM and do not account for IR drop between the two.

I have no idea what you're talking about with circuit impedance. We're trying to measure a DC voltage at a point on the board using a high impedance probe. There is negligible current running through the trace to the DMM so the measurement should be accurate assuming it's a quiet trace. If there is noise coupling into the trace that could impact the measurement as well. High impedance = low current = low drop = accurate reading. I'm not sure what sort of impedance you're talking about. This isn't a signal trace.


----------



## Timur Born

Are the ProbeIt measuring points of much use at all? I set my 1800X to 4 Ghz, Vcore 1.40 V in BIOS.

At *both* LLC0 (Auto) and LLC1 ProbeIt measures ~1.4040 V desktop idle, ~1.4160 - 1.4180 V during full ITB AVX (Very High) load. At LLC2 ProbeIt hits up to 1.43xy V.

So not only does ProbeIt measure higher Vcore during load compared to idle, it also measures the very same Vcore for LLC Auto and LLC1?! Not very convincing.

Measurements were done using a Fluke 289 and repeated several time, including a Clear CMOS in between.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

15 min to go, no errors yet.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> 
> 
> 15 min to go, no errors yet.


Awesome, your system appears solid. I can't even do 3.9Ghz at 1.35. Is your chip Malaysian or Chinese?


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Awesome, your system appears solid. I can't even do 3.9Ghz at 1.35. Is your chip Malaysian or Chinese?


It is a Malaysian chip, and just as I got that message, I got an alert for 1 WHEA error.








Don't know if i should raise the CPU voltage more, or something else.


----------



## Timur Born

Try increasing SOC first.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

1 WHEA error.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> 
> 
> 1 WHEA error.


Yea i thought so, so not stable yet lol.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea i thought so, so not stable yet lol.


I just increased my SOC to 0.975v. Going to give it another shot.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> I just increased my SOC to 0.975v. Going to give it another shot.


Increased vcore, soc wont do much for WHEA errors.


----------



## Timur Born

I am quite sure that in one of my tests I increased SOC to get rid of WHEA errors. I may be wrong, but it's worth a try. Start at 1.15 V and go down from there.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I am quite sure that in one of my tests I increased SOC to get rid of WHEA errors. I may be wrong, but it's worth a try. Start at 1.15 V and go down from there.


Oh for me small increments of vcore went from 7 to 3 to 0.


----------



## Timur Born

I wouldn't be surprised if both had some impact. The whole SOC vs. memory OC thing is still not very clear. Lot's of poking around blindly.


----------



## Timur Born

I updated BIOS from 1001 to 1002 (not convinced yet), did another clear CMOS, deactivated XFR (tried that before), cranked all fans and pump to 100% and used a Vcore offset of -0.1 V (-0.15 V crashed to Code 8 quickly).

Same results, both Heavyload and ITB/Linpack *non* AVX throttle down. And even though throttling happens on cores individually the end result still is that all cores are throttled concurrently, with Heavyload they drop to x34 mostly. I did not see my former x33 minimum yet, but x33.8. So the effort seems to help some, although only very little.

Tctl max doesn't hit 50°C with fans/pump at 100%, more like 41°C. CH6 CPU temp reading (some kind of average of sensors + special formula) hits 50°C max.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 WHEA error.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Increased vcore, soc wont do much for WHEA errors.


Cache errors it's VCORE as bluej511 said, I spent a lot of time trying other voltages and in the end it was that, also highlighted by The Stilt in a PM.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cache errors it's VCORE as bluej511 said, I spent a lot of time trying other voltages and in the end it was that, also highlighted by The Stilt in a PM.


Just passed 1 hour, didn't touch vcore. Just bumped soc to 0.95v


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

I did see some anomalous voltage readings though on HWinfo.

vcore jumped up to 2.5v.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

I'm considering lowering vcore and increasing LLC to 5.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Just passed 1 hour, didn't touch vcore. Just bumped soc to 0.95v


Not bad, youre already using a bit of voltage to begin with so might be why WHEA errors were low to begin with. Very nice though.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I updated BIOS from 1001 to 1002 (not convinced yet), did another clear CMOS, deactivated XFR (tried that before), cranked all fans and pump to 100% and used a Vcore offset of -0.1 V (-0.15 V crashed to Code 8 quickly).
> 
> Same results, both Heavyload and ITB/Linpack *non* AVX throttle down. And even though throttling happens on cores individually the end result still is that all cores are throttled concurrently, with Heavyload they drop to x34 mostly. I did not see my former x33 minimum yet, but x33.8. So the effort seems to help some, although only very little.
> 
> Tctl max doesn't hit 50°C with fans/pump at 100%, more like 41°C. CH6 CPU temp reading (some kind of average of sensors + special formula) hits 50°C max.


Tried regular IBT on my system (BIOS 1002, 1700 @ 3.8GHz) with its new P-States overclock (had standard multiplier overclock before). As expected it took twice as long as IBT AVX and maintained the overclock on all cores with no problems. It hit about the same temps as IBT AVX -- 63°C or so (radiator fans at 60%).


----------



## Serchio

I have done some testings today using IBT and IBT-AVX:
- IBT-AVX with small samples 32-256mb and 200 loops didn't make any instability with any sample.
- IBT on Maximum with 10 loops killed my system few times

I have done all tests using Pstate0 with default voltage (1,35v) + offset with LLC 3 and SoC 1.006v:
- 38,25x - 0,02500v (1,300v under stress): *ok* <--- 24/7 for me right now
- 38,75x +0,01250v (1.311v under stress): *ok*
- 39x + 0,01250v (1,311v under stress): failed
- 39x + 0,02500v (1,344v under stress): failed
- 39x + 0,0500v (1,369v under stress): failed
- 39x + 0,06250v (1,381v under stress): *ok*
- 39,25x + 0,06250v (1,381v under stress): failed
- 39,25x + 0,07500v (1,394v under stress): failed

DDR4: 2 x 8GB 3200-14-14-14-34-1T 1.37v

I am not sure, but I feel that my 7-years old Seasonic S12II-620 might have some influence on my OC results...


----------



## Gadfly

Hey all,

I finally got past my code 8 issues with my evo water block.

I ended up peeling the backing off the factory back plate and putting it between the ek gasket and the motherboard. Instantly fixed all my problems.

Now I am up and running I am looking to increase my clock speed.

I purchased a 4.1ghz cpu from silicone lottery and have had zero luck running 4.1.

I tried using the settings they specify (ddr 2133, 1.44vcore (tried 1.45 also), 41x100, llc3) and I will crash within seconds when running cinebench.

Since the CPU is supposedly binned is there anything else I can try to get the cpu up and running at 4.1?

for cooling I am running evo block W/ thermal grizzly conductonaut liquid metal tim, twin 360 rads W/ ek vader fans and the EK D5 pump.

Hwinfo reads idle temps at @60'C , but I have no idea if that is a real temp or if there is a 20' offset. (anyone know?) I assume it is offset by 20', otherwise I have an issue in my loop.

Did OC's drop from 0902 to 1002?

I really have no idea what bios settings to set for the best OC on the board and the info in this thread is kind of all over the place.

All I have found is set spread spectrum to disable and up the vcore.


----------



## LBManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> Don't forget to doublecheck for those bloody WHEA errors (RB is best at exposing them for me). Sucessful stability tests aren't enough on these procs. If they were I'd be rockin' 4.1 right now


I didn't have any errors in past 24 hours but ran IBT AVX on single loop Maximum and got 4 CPU Cache L0 errors. No errors running standard or high x10 passes.

Whats the fix for this, will it have any impact in day-to-day use or is it just happening because of the high stress levels.

Running Ryzen 1700 @ 3.7ghz on all cores, Voltage is auto currently.


----------



## madweazl

Well, 3.9 is all she wants to give me on air; just cant get it stable above that. That being said, I've yet to receive a WHEA error (just get a straight up crash instead).

BIOS 1002
1700 @1.356 (1.350 in BIOS)
Core ratio 39
SOC 1.15625
DRAM 1.40
1.8v PLL 1.840
LLC 5
DRAM boot 1.45
3200 14 14 14 14 34 75 312 1t
Rest are defaults


----------



## Gadfly

what is the "75 312" memory timings?


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

A bit of progress. I tried LLC5, but felt uncomfortable with the voltage spikes it gave me.

I'm currently testing out LLC1.

*RYZEN 1700 + C6H - 1002 BIOS*

*4GHz 100MHz 3200MHz 14-14-14-14-34-1T*

*P States:*
FID: A0 (40x)
DID: 8
VID: 3A (1.1875v)
*Voltages:*
SOC: 0.975v
PLL: 1.8v
DRAM: 1.35v
Core: +0.2125v (1.4v) LLC1
*LLC1 1.4000v Notes:*
-21mv droop
+0mv avg
+22mv spike
*LLC3 1.3750v Notes:*
-2mv droop
+20mv avg
+42mv spike
*LLC5 1.3375v Notes:*
-2mv droop
+57.5mv avg
+79.5mv spike

Just about halfway through a 1 hour real bench run, no errors so far.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Just had a code 8 crash. Bumping up to +0.21875 (1.40625v)


----------



## LeadbyFaith21

Has anyone been getting random crashes on BIOS 1002 that lead to boot loop with code 8 and the DRAM light (orange) flashing? I haven't been on here in a few days and don't want to look though hundreds of posts. It did it while running my overclock from 0902, then did it again twice after I restored default settings.

I've gone back to 0902 for the stability, but was curious if anyone else had encountered this issue.


----------



## Mandarb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeadbyFaith21*
> 
> Has anyone been getting random crashes on BIOS 1002 that lead to boot loop with code 8 and the DRAM light (orange) flashing? I haven't been on here in a few days and don't want to look though hundreds of posts. It did it while running my overclock from 0902, then did it again twice after I restored default settings.
> 
> I've gone back to 0902 for the stability, but was curious if anyone else had encountered this issue.


0902 was 2t command rate while 1002 is 1t, if I remember correctly. Might be too tight for your RAM at these timings.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> what is the "75 312" memory timings?


Those are secondary timings we have no control over.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeadbyFaith21*
> 
> Has anyone been getting random crashes on BIOS 1002 that lead to boot loop with code 8 and the DRAM light (orange) flashing? I haven't been on here in a few days and don't want to look though hundreds of posts. It did it while running my overclock from 0902, then did it again twice after I restored default settings.
> 
> I've gone back to 0902 for the stability, but was curious if anyone else had encountered this issue.


I had to go from running my ram at 2600 to 2400 when changing from 902 to 1002. 902 was stable for 600% coverage in memtest, but 1002 crashed whenever I started a benchmark or game. I'm taking another crack at it next week, but for now I ave to run my ram at stock speeds with 1002.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBManiac*
> 
> I didn't have any errors in past 24 hours but ran IBT AVX on single loop Maximum and got 4 CPU Cache L0 errors. No errors running standard or high x10 passes.
> 
> Whats the fix for this, will it have any impact in day-to-day use or is it just happening because of the high stress levels.
> 
> Running Ryzen 1700 @ 3.7ghz on all cores, Voltage is auto currently.


The fix is more Vcore voltage, or possibly more SoC voltage. I'd try Vcore first.


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> 0902 was 2t command rate while 1002 is 1t, if I remember correctly. Might be too tight for your RAM at these timings.


according to his sig specs, he appears to be running gskill flare x. that ram is QVL by both asus and gksill for the hero. if gskill validated them it would have been with 1T. looking at gskills site they also have it validated on msi and gigabyte boards which only support 1T. so they should be able to work just fine with 1T.... unless of course hes pushing the ram farther than what they're rated for.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Gave up on LLC1, too much vdroop. LLC5 has way too high of a voltage spike for comfort.

I'm testing LLC2 right now with an offset of +0.20625v and I haven't observed a single bit of vdroop yet. The 99% average is 1.373v and the minimum is the same. Amazing :O


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Got a WHEA error, upping core voltage to +0.21875v (1.40625v) LLC2.


----------



## LeadbyFaith21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> 0902 was 2t command rate while 1002 is 1t, if I remember correctly. Might be too tight for your RAM at these timings.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> I had to go from running my ram at 2600 to 2400 when changing from 902 to 1002. 902 was stable for 600% coverage in memtest, but 1002 crashed whenever I started a benchmark or game. I'm taking another crack at it next week, but for now I ave to run my ram at stock speeds with 1002.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> according to his sig specs, he appears to be running gskill flare x. that ram is QVL by both asus and gksill for the hero. if gskill validated them it would have been with 1T. looking at gskills site they also have it validated on msi and gigabyte boards which only support 1T. so they should be able to work just fine with 1T.... unless of course hes pushing the ram farther than what they're rated for.


I am running the Flare X memory, and it's auto/default is it's rated speed just with a ridiculous voltage on it. I may try it again in a few days and loosen the timings to see if that helps at all though.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

So far, these are my observations. I had to go back and fix an error I made in my notes I posted earlier.
LLC2 seems to be the closest to what the voltage I set in BIOS. LLC1,2, and 3 all have the same vdroop
and the same spike.

Edit: This is what I'm seeing on a histogram.
Easier to see the 1.417v spikes and the 1.373v droops

If I have time, I want to retest LLC1 and up the voltages to the same I was getting for LLC3 and 2.


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> No WHEA errors/events..
> 
> But I'm fighting against a big wall between 4000-4100mhz. Need to find a way to break it. Booting and surfing fine even on 4200mhz. But with realbench keeping crashing..


So strange. I've consistently found code 19 WHEA errors to be the last hurdle to clear. If I had to think of OC stability along a gradient or continuum (with relatively sane voltages and DDR3200), it would look about like this:

1) Can't POST
2) Can't boot to Windows login screen without reset/crash
3) Can't login to Windows without reset/crash
4) Can't browse or other light tasks for more than a few minutes without reset/crash
5) Can't bench light (e.g. CPU-Z) without WHEA errors & eventual reset/crash
6) Can't bench heavy (e.g. CB, Passmark Suite, RB) without WHEA errors & eventual reset/crash
7) Can't pass light stress tests (hyper pi, Prime small FFT etc) without WHEA errors & eventual reset/crash
8) Can't pass light stress tests without WHEA errors & other errors, or heavy stress tests (RB, IBT-standard/AVX, x264/5) without reset/crash
9) Can't pass heavy stress tests without WHEA errors and other errors (hardware failure, instability detected etc.)
10) Can pass all stress tests at max settings, but still have WHEA errors (and may eventually crash)
11) Can pass all stress tests at max settings and transition to light load work for extended periods, but still have WHEA errors (and may eventually crash)
12) No WHEA Errors, other errors, instability, or other failures. System Stable









But it seems like you and at least a few other guys are getting "WHEA free" but still having BSOD, Code 8 crashes, yeah? Completely ruins my theory...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBManiac*
> 
> I didn't have any errors in past 24 hours but ran IBT AVX on single loop Maximum and got 4 CPU Cache L0 errors.


And this ruins my other theory. IBT has been great at sniffing out major instability problems for me, but i could pass 10 loops at max without a single error/event, only to run RealBench and get a WHEA error w/i 3 minutes!

Starting to think my cache is "broken" lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I posted these unthrottled numbers before. Keep in mind that IBT Standard (non AVX) causes throttling.
> 
> "I did another run at 4.0 Ghz using Auto Vcore (1.45-1.46 V), no throttling happened at this OC settings:
> 
> ITB AVX does 127 A max, package power max 170 W, CPU + SOC max 198 W.
> ITB *non* AVX does 122 A max, package power max 166 W, CPU + SOC max 190 W.
> Heavyload does 125 A max, package power max 185 W, CPU + SOC max 190 W."


TB can you post graph of the throttling? I cannot duplicate even when temps exceed 95C. The clock stays perfectly horizontal, though my wattage peaks at ~165 or so.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> And again I would really like to know where to stick my probes at the back of the CPU to get a reading without damaging my board/CPU?!


Dug this up for ya:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Hey guys, I haven't had time to read through all new posts yet. Gonna have to do some weekend reading.
> 
> Using DMM to measure voltage will be accurate only in idle. During load you will read higher than what the CPU is actually getting because of power plane droop being accounted for when the VRM outputs voltage.
> 
> The VRM uses on-die sense outputs to read accurate voltage at the "destination". It will thus output a higher voltage during load because there will be significant voltage drop across the CPU and ground power plane. To get a more accurate reading you need to measure at the MLCCs at the back of the CPU socket, and be sure to also get your ground point from there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Yea, LLC5 is the only one that will hold the voltage steady for me. Playing with 3.95 right now.


You need more vcore, mate. And don't run load line at max (level 5). Completely eliminates Vdroop, which sounds "good" but really isn't. You're almost certainly overvolting your proc at LLC5. Test with DMM to confirm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Are the ProbeIt measuring points of much use at all? I set my 1800X to 4 Ghz, Vcore 1.40 V in BIOS.
> 
> At *both* LLC0 (Auto) and LLC1 ProbeIt measures ~1.4040 V desktop idle, ~1.4160 - 1.4180 V during full ITB AVX (Very High) load. At LLC2 ProbeIt hits up to 1.43xy V.
> 
> So not only does ProbeIt measure higher Vcore during load compared to idle, it also measures the very same Vcore for LLC Auto and LLC1?! Not very convincing.
> 
> Measurements were done using a Fluke 289 and repeated several time, including a Clear CMOS in between.


I'm using an older Fluke 73-III, and I don't start to see differences in vboost until LLC2 or higher. The best way to test is to measure the transitions between the "peaks" and "valleys" on IBT (equating solving and report generation, respectively). It's kinda cool (and terrifying) to watch your DMM voltage surge up and down while software stays constant.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> 
> 
> 1 WHEA error.


And THAT, my friend, is why my "4.2 bootable" and "4.1 benchable" 1800x runs at a measly 3950
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> I'm considering lowering vcore and increasing LLC to 5.


Don't do it mate (see above). The overshoots can put you in "death voltage" territory rather quickly


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

@Purple Hayz

Already tried it for a quick run, didn't like the spike voltage. So I started testing LLC1 and 2.


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> @Purple Hayz
> 
> Already tried it for a quick run, didn't like the spike voltage. So I started testing LLC1 and 2.


Much saner (and safer) approach

If you wanna be even more conservative, factor in an extra 40-60 mV to account for underreporting of vcore in software. Not everyone gets DMM readings THAT much higher than what CPU-Z, HWiNFO, etc. report, but a lot of us have. I'm not running anything north of 1.37-1.39 reported load vcore (~1.41-1.45 measured at Probe-it) and LLC3 until this voltage reporting accuracy situation gets sorted.

You seem to have real thoroughbred of a chip there--certainly one of the fastest 1700s anywhere.







Just don't work her too hard


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> Much saner (and safer) approach
> 
> If you wanna be even more conservative, factor in an extra 40-60 mV to account for underreporting of vcore in software. Not everyone gets DMM readings THAT much higher than what CPU-Z, HWiNFO, etc. report, but a lot of us have. I'm not running anything north of 1.37-1.39 reported load vcore (~1.41-1.45 measured at Probe-it) and LLC3 until this voltage reporting accuracy situation gets sorted.
> 
> You seem to have real thoroughbred of a chip there--certainly one of the fastest 1700s anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't work her too hard


Yeah, if you noticed I'm not letting it's load go higher than 1.395v.

I guess I did win the Silicon Lottery with this chip. Beating out many 1800x's here with less voltage. Only thing I haven't tried yet is BCLK overclocking to try to get 1800MHz memory. I think I'll wait for newer BIOS', don't want to risk corrupting my data.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Just as it finished, my voltage sensor bugged out. Supposed to be showing 1.395v. BIOS bugs???


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Just passed 1 hour, didn't touch vcore. Just bumped soc to 0.95v
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You may find you pass a run then another day same run and you don't. If that happens then vcore was what solved it for me and finalheaven.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as it finished, my voltage sensor bugged out. Supposed to be showing 1.395v. BIOS bugs???


Way too old a HWiNFO you are using, you are subbed to my thread? OP has latest v5.47-3129, you are on v5.46-3100, way old man







. There were plenty of tweaks Martin applied for C6H, you'll also find some other sensors appear which older build does not have.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Here is my perf BIAS CB15 score, set process to high, shut down a few things.

Also, my Valid CPU-Z:

http://valid.x86.fr/htlsg2


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Here is my CB15 run with the perf bias set to none. Process set to high. HPET was enabled for both runs.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

In the middle of running x264. Will post back results.

Here are my settings:

*RYZEN 1700 + C6H - 1002 BIOS*

*4GHz 100MHz 3200MHz 14-14-14-14-34-1T*

*P States:*
FID: A0 (40x)
DID: 8
VID: 3A (1.1875v)
*BIOS Voltages:*
SOC: 0.95v
PLL: 1.8v
DRAM: 1.35v
Core: +0.21875v (1.40625v) LLC2 140%
*AIDA64 Voltages:*
1.417v peak 1.395v load 1.373v dip
*Tctl CPU Temps*
60c max
*CPU + SoC Power*
171.34w max
*Thermometer Readings:*
Thermostat: 21.1c to 21.7c
Ambient: 21.3c to 23.4c
Coolant: 25.3c to 32.7c
Delta: 4c to 11c
*Stability Tests:*
IBT-AVX: 10 loops max (passed)
AIDA64: 10Hr (passed)
x264: 10 loops (running)
x265: 10 loops (pending)
ffmpg: 10 loops (pending)
y-cruncher: 10 loops (pending)
ROG Real Bench: one hour (passed)
prime95: 24Hr Blend (pending)


----------



## Ubardog

Can ya get HD64 v5.47-3129 and show us your Vcore and CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) please S1L3N7D3A7H
and whats all this snowy spring in uk? you must be sooooo far north Its nice down south atm









Just when i thought i was done. I decided to run aida64 will not last 20 mins hardware issue............8 hr prime 2 hr RB 20 loops IBT is all fine but AiDA moans in 20 mins,...... not had a crash in a week so im gonna ignore ir for now ignorance is bliss


----------



## Timur Born

CPU temperature emergency shutdown works!









Tomorrow morning I went straight into BIOS setup, set CPU frequency to 4.1 GHz, Vcore Auto (1.45 V it seems), set all fans and pump to 100% and went on to boot. The PC turned off before the screen turned on. I tried three times then hit the Safe Boot button.

F1 error message told me of CPU over-temperature problems right away then. Guess what? I still had my pump header disconnected from yesterdays last test.


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> CPU temperature emergency shutdown works!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow morning I went straight into BIOS setup, set CPU frequency to 4.1 GHz, Vcore Auto (1.45 V it seems), set all fans and pump to 100% and went on to boot. The PC turned off before the screen turned on. I tried three times then hit the Safe Boot button.
> 
> F1 error message told me of CPU over-temperature problems right away then. Guess what? I still had my pump header disconnected from yesterdays last test.


Diary of a Madman







ho ho ho double check and double check


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

10 passes of x264, now onto x265.


----------



## noko59

Well my 1700x has a good IMC but terrrible overclocker, even 3.8ghz at 1.45v or less it was not completely stable. Then I did the unthinkable, meant to set the offset to +.05 BUT actually set it to .5! Booted into windows I left for a few minute and found my computer off. Booted into the bios and saw 1.8x volts!?

Now anything over 1.4v it will crash while loading windows. I am amazed that it still works. Auto volts which is around 1.43v will not allow windows to work. Have to set voltage less than 1.4 v. Looks like max clock now is 3.6ghz. ?.

I ordered another 1700x, not knowing it will have a good IMC, how well it will OC etc. Will I set it at stock clocks - HELL NO!

My other 1700x will go back in the box, sit on a shelf and I may use it in another system at reduced clocks or something.

Crash and burn but live another day.


----------



## gupsterg

@S1L3N7D3A7H

Only from what I saw on both R7 1700 I've used, you want min 24 loops x264. Happened about 3x with me that one day pass and another not. Then some OCs failed loop 21, so finalising an OC I went 48 loops TBH.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @S1L3N7D3A7H
> 
> Only from what I saw on both R7 1700 I've used, you want min 24 loops x264. Happened about 3x with me that one day pass and another not. Then some OCs failed loop 21, so finalising an OC I went 48 loops TBH.


Same for ffmpeg and x265? I'll setup one to run before I go to bed.


----------



## jimmy235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> 10 passes of x264, now onto x265.


Nice values.
I`m running with bit lower Vcore


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmy235*
> 
> Nice values.
> I`m running with bit lower Vcore


Pft thats nothing, im under 1.25 for 3.8, 3.9 boots and runs but realbench crashes it within 1min so i found the lower limit of 3.8ghz.

everyone

Weird issue for me when i wake up, noticed my Strafe keyboard was on (red LEDs were lite up), started up my pc but it went into a single boot loop immediately then started up just fine. Anyone run into that issue? Maybe had a power cut during the night not sure.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmy235*
> 
> Nice values.
> I`m running with bit lower Vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Hey, hey, don't wink at me lol. Taken me 3 solid days to get 4.0GHz running stable at my voltage. My chip is a god damned unicorn I tell you.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Pft thats nothing, im under 1.25 for 3.8, 3.9 boots and runs but realbench crashes it within 1min so i found the lower limit of 3.8ghz.
> 
> everyone
> 
> Weird issue for me when i wake up, noticed my Strafe keyboard was on (red LEDs were lite up), started up my pc but it went into a single boot loop immediately then started up just fine. Anyone run into that issue? Maybe had a power cut during the night not sure.


I can boot and run Cinebench @ 4.1GHz, not willing to push the voltages to get it to work reliably.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> I can boot and run Cinebench @ 4.1GHz, not willing to push the voltages to get it to work reliably.


Cinebench isn't much of a stress test though, not sure why people keep saying i can boot at this and this and run cinebench lol. Its a bencmark tool not a stress tester, if anything firestrike physics probably tests the cpu harder then cinebench haha.


----------



## jimmy235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Pft thats nothing, im under 1.25 for 3.8, 3.9 boots and runs but realbench crashes it within 1min so i found the lower limit of 3.8ghz.



old screenshot, was stable and may with bit lover voltage too. Didn`t tried and went up quickly







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Hey, hey, don't wink at me lol. Taken me 3 solid days to get 4.0GHz running stable at my voltage. My chip is a god damned unicorn I tell you.


Me 4 days







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> I can boot and run Cinebench @ 4.1GHz, not willing to push the voltages to get it to work reliably.


4.1GHz mine needs over 1,52V. Was even then not stable.


----------



## bluej511

I'll post this in a separate post so people who have had this issue don't miss it.

Woke up and my Corsair Strafe was lite up, turned my pc on and went into a single boot loop but booted right up. Not sure if there was a power surge (and subsequent power outage) but was a bit weird, then again first time it's happened in about a week or so of owning this board.

Any ideas?


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

10 loops of x265.

Next, 10 loops of ffMpeg.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Same for ffmpeg and x265? I'll setup one to run before I go to bed.


TBH I wouldn't bother with the other encoders if x264 has passed. But as we have seen each chip differs.

For example both my chips find RB easy, but x264 harder, where as finalheaven's is opposite. Then as you've seen members highlight RB has given them WHEA errors where another test may not have.

My regime now is Y-Cruncher (all tests except FFT) > x264 > [email protected] > RB. I've just passed 42 loops of Y-Cruncher on my 2nd CPU, why I did this is on +150mV it passed 48 loops x264 but on 27th loop of Y-Cruncher it had failed, so like my 1st I'm going for at least 50 loops of Y-Cruncher.

My 1st had done 2x sets of runs of stability test regime in continuous loop of 24hrs+, so 3.8GHz @ +137mV was solid. My 2nd initially +150mV, but seems like +162mV is right now. This doesn't surprise me as 2nd did have higher VCORE than 1st at stock, ~30mV. So I would assume 2nd will need similar delta on offset as well to gain rock solid 3.8GHz ACB.

At the mo I'm not convinced IBT is right test app for Ryzen, again only my opinion.

Why I go for length is I do a lot of [email protected] at times, 24-48hrs solid, even done 175+ in runs. My opinion is that over time as things are heated, etc. The voltage point may just not hit the right point as a short test, thus rig fall over.

I'm using LLC [Auto] for both, 1st on DMM ~1.350V for 3.8GHz, 2nd on DMM ~1.380V.


----------



## Ubardog

i can't help looking at Vcore VS CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) Seems there are alot of different ratio's going on here

Eg.
jimmy Vcore min 0.61 max 1.373 CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) min 1.394 max 1.394 Diffence on max is +0.021
S1ln Vcore min 0.63 max 1.461 CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) min 1.1 max 1.419 Diffence on max is -0.042
MIne is Vcore min 0.567 max 1.373 CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) min 0.98 max 1.30 Diffence on max is -0.73

i don't really know whats goin on with jummys Cpu core @@
should the VRM's differ on output so much ???

on my board there is .073v difference at peak but 0.1v on load

My vcore vs CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) always seems "lacking" compared to others.

and since this is a reading given by the vrms its the one i feel most inclined to trust as to what is actually going in to chip

Am i missing somthing here ??


----------



## SpecChum

What the heck is SVI2 TFN?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> i can't help looking at Vcore VS CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) Seems there are alot of different ratio's going on here
> 
> Eg.
> jimmy Vcore min 0.61 max 1.373 CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) min 1.394 max 1.394 Diffence on max is +0.021
> S1ln Vcore min 0.63 max 1.461 CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) min 1.1 max 1.419 Diffence on max is -0.042
> MIne is Vcore min 0.567 max 1.373 CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) min 0.98 max 1.30 Diffence on max is -0.73
> 
> i don't really know whats goin on with jummys Cpu core @@
> should the VRM's differ on output so much ???
> 
> on my board there is .073v difference at peak but 0.1v on load
> 
> My vcore vs CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) always seems "lacking" compared to others.
> 
> and since this is a reading given by the vrms its the one i feel most inclined to trust as to what is actually going in to chip
> 
> Am i missing somthing here ??


I noticed the same thing yesterday while I was testing and this is what lead to my statement in regard to LLCs below 5 not being able to maintain a stable voltage. In Jimmy's case, he indicated using 1.330v for his overclock but the CPU reports 1.394v which is far more believable (in my mind at least LOL). CPU-Z shows the same voltage the motherboard reports. I tend to trust the CPU reported values but I have no idea how either is actually derived.


----------



## TwoBeers

As majesticNL also pointed out earlier, right now we can't be really sure what voltage we put on the CPU.
The only way to stay safe is, looking for your max Voltage (Vcore or CPU Voltage, SVI TFN2 or whatever) and stay below 1.45V there.

As long as no official statement in the kind of "we mean 1.45V VCore" or "we mean 1.45V SVI TFN2" is released, we can only guess.
Or if at leas Elmor or The Stilt could shed some light into it, that would be great.









Edit: This is especially the case with pstate overclocking (like a lot of us do). Because the SMU Power Saving (and Voltage Control) options stay active in pstate OC. If you use fixed multiplier and fixed voltage you probably won't see those different and fluctuating values.


----------



## Ubardog

Taken from http://www.zeroplus.com.tw/logic-analyzer_en_ori_20160331/news_images/AMD%20SVI2-en.pdf

1 year old but i think Its at play here


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Progress Update.
> 
> Passed 10 hours of AIDA64 Stress Tester.
> 
> Going to restart to clear this fan bug, and run some of the other IBT-AVX tests.
> 
> *RYZEN 1700 + C6H - 1002 BIOS*
> 
> *4GHz 100MHz 3200MHz 14-14-14-14-34-1T*
> 
> *P States:*
> FID: A0 (40x)
> DID: 8
> VID: 3A (1.1875v)
> *Voltages:*
> SOC: 0.95v
> PLL: 1.8v
> DRAM: 1.35v
> Core: +0.1875v (1.375v) LLC3
> *LLC3 Notes:*
> -2mv droop
> +20mv avg
> +42mv spike


I will try this P-state settings, and BTW my on 4020MHz also hits sometime 1.417mV (more often in sitting at 1.395)







+1 Rep

Today finished Tweaking my RAM, now at 2800MHz CL14-14-14-15-32 1.417v -> Stable in BF1


----------



## BoMbY

So, I guess everyone at Asus is hard at work on a new BIOS? (Probably for another board?







)


----------



## jimmy235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Am i missing somthing here ??


No, i`m as confused as you.
When i take DMM, i`m getting 0.1V higher value. Got the info, that`s normal....
On HWinfo side:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Both should be providing measurement of the same Vcore rail, difference might only be in the monitoring accuracy.
> VDDCR_CPU (or the new SVI2 TFN) is the straight readout from the Voltage Regulator (VRM), while Vcore is monitored using the on-board monitoring chip (ITE).
> I'd probably trust the VRM reading more.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> 
> 
> Taken from http://www.zeroplus.com.tw/logic-analyzer_en_ori_20160331/news_images/AMD%20SVI2-en.pdf
> 
> 1 year old but i think Its at play here


That's interesting. Google also returned this product: Richtek RT8877D - Dual-Output PWM Controller for AMD SVI2 CPU Power Supply, and they offer a specification PDF download which contains a lot of details.


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> That's interesting. Google also returned this product: Richtek RT8877D - Dual-Output PWM Controller for AMD SVI2 CPU Power Supply, and they offer a specification PDF download which contains a lot of details.


Im 99% sure we dont have either of these but i think the protocol is present.

@jimmy235 Jimmy do have have any extras on in the dig+power section in bios ?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmy235*
> 
> No, i`m as confused as you.
> When i take DMM, i`m getting 0.1V higher value. Got the info, that`s normal....
> On HWinfo side:


Thanks for posting that quote, I dont recall reading it (or I could have been heavily intoxicated when I did...). I'll mess around with it some more this evening when I get home.


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> My regime now is Y-Cruncher (all tests except FFT) > x264 > [email protected] > RB. I've just passed 42 loops of Y-Cruncher on my 2nd CPU, why I did this is on +150mV it passed 48 loops x264 but on 27th loop of Y-Cruncher it had failed, so like my 1st I'm going for at least 50 loops of Y-Cruncher.


50 x Y-Cruncher (10 minutes each) = 500 minutes at least - nice!

I am trying Y-Cruncher now. Could I ask why did you disable FFT?



BTW. I am replacing my old Seasonic S12II-620W (7 years old) on EVGA G3 750W - I hope it will helps me with my OC as well.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Im 99% sure we dont have either of these but i think the protocol is present.
> 
> @jimmy235 Jimmy do have have any extras on in the dig+power section in bios ?


Yeah, they are probably using something very similar to the International Rectifier/Infineon IR3567B


----------



## ProTekkFZS

I'm really tempted to pick up a 1700 and see if that'll do 4GHz on less than 1.5vcore. Currently that's what my 1800x needs for 4GHz stable.


----------



## nosequeponer

just one thing about those WHEA errors, i found that, after some hours of doing nothing with the pc (only torrents download9 i found i had 3 erros. I checked in the vent log, and it seems to be related to AMD controler of some sort (not at home now to check exactly what it says..)

so, i mean, that they could not be overclock related


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> I'm really tempted to pick up a 1700 and see if that'll do 4GHz on less than 1.5vcore. Currently that's what my 1800x needs for 4GHz stable.


You wrote earlier that you managed to measure Vcore with a DMM at the back of the CPU. Could you please tell us where to do that exactly? I do not trust ProbeIt at all, it returns results during load that make little sense.

That being said, my 5.1/4" drive cage allows me to place one probe on ProbeIt's Ground measuring point hands-free. So I finally have a hand to control my DMM and thus could do some measurements.

For fun I used these earlier mentioned settings for P0, everything else Auto and LLC2 (instead of 3), measuring desktop idle Vcore:

P States: 0
FID: A0 (40x)
DID: 8
VID: 3A (1.1875v)
Core: +0.1875v

*Observations:*

- HWinfo's "CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)" minimum does not move at all, it's far too high, especially using the "High Performance" profile.
- CH6 Vcore varies between 0.501 - 1.417 V. It's minimum is lower than ProbeIt, but ProbeIt isn't trustworthy.
- CPU Package Power and CPU + SoC Power reading do not seem to move with the variation of the CH6 Vcore reading.

_Edit: I just noticed that I kept Firefox minimized in the background. This means that the Windows timer resolution likely was fixed at 1 ms, thus idle power is higher than without Firefox. The readings are still valid in relation to each other._

*DMM Results "Power Saving" profile @ProbeIt:*

Minimum: 0.6385 V
Maximum: 1.0289 V
Average: ~0.723 V



*DMM Results "Balance" profile @ProbeIt:*

Minimum: 0.6351 V
Maximum: 1.3773 V
Average: ~0.755 V



*DMM Results "High Performance" profile @ProbeIt:*

Minimum: 0.6877 V
Maximum: 1.4175 V
Average: ~0.825 V


----------



## The Stilt

When looking at the software reported voltage figures sourced from the ITE8665 LPC/IO, keep in mind that the granularity (ADC LSB) isn't very good either. ITE8665E supports 10.9mV granularity (i.e. minimum change, LSB) however because ASUS uses 1:2 voltage divider for VIN1 input (VDDCR_CPU) the actual granularity is twice of the nominal (21.8mV).


----------



## Timur Born

Any idea why SVI2 reports only 1.4 or 1.0 V respectively? Doesn't it play nice with P-state overclocking? I will do a measurement at stock settings.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> When looking at the software reported voltage figures sourced from the ITE8665 LPC/IO, keep in mind that the granularity (ADC LSB) isn't very good either. ITE8665E supports 10.9mV granularity (i.e. minimum change, LSB) however because ASUS uses 1:2 voltage divider for VIN1 input (VDDCR_CPU) the actual granularity is twice of the nominal (21.8mV).


Speaking of voltages - do you know what happens during the AGESA DRAM training process?

I can boot 3200 when I increase the DRAM boot voltage above 1.42v but it's always on the third boot - almost like it's maybe lowering values every time until it locks.

What is interesting however is that the RAM is fine at 1.35v once it's booted, so this extra voltage seems to literally only be needed for the initial "handshake" - IE it does not seem to be an IMC issue, somewhat confirmed by raising SOC to as high as 1.2v not helping.

Any ideas what's going on behind the scenes?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Speaking of voltages - do you know what happens during the AGESA DRAM training process?
> 
> I can boot 3200 when I increase the DRAM boot voltage above 1.42v but it's always on the third boot - almost like it's maybe lowering values every time until it locks.
> 
> What is interesting however is that the RAM is fine at 1.35v once it's booted, so this extra voltage seems to literally only be needed for the initial "handshake" - IE it does not seem to be an IMC issue, somewhat confirmed by raising SOC to as high as 1.2v not helping.
> 
> Any ideas what's going on behind the scenes?


DRAM training process is EXTREMELY complex on Zeppelin, way above anything I know.

Any change if you leave DRAM voltage to 1.35V and set VTTDDR and CTRL Ref voltages to 0.710V?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> DRAM training process is EXTREMELY complex on Zeppelin, way above anything I know.
> 
> Any change if you leave DRAM voltage to 1.35V and set VTTDDR and CTRL Ref voltages to 0.710V?


VTTDDR, no, I've tried that and it has no effect. Not tried CTRL Ref tho - worth a go...

I'm at work at mo so will try later.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> DRAM training process is EXTREMELY complex on Zeppelin, way above anything I know.
> 
> Any change if you leave DRAM voltage to 1.35V and set VTTDDR and CTRL Ref voltages to 0.710V?


Hey Stilt. Anyway to get my corsair lpx 3200 5.39 to run at 3200mhz? I tried docp standard once and it worked but after a cold boot has never worked again. 2933 is fine though


----------



## kingzero

Ive got this RAM: F4-4266C19D-16GTZKW . As far as i can tell those are Samsung B dies. They've got the A500 in the serial.
I just cannot get it to POST with 3200 and above. Ive tried different BIOS versions, 0902, 0038, 1001 and 1002. Ive tried different timings, 14-19. Ive increased DRAM vboot to 1.47V, SOC to 1.15V and DRAM to 1.4V. It just wont POST. It always ends up in a F9 bootloop.

If i only install 1 stick i managed to get into windows with 2666 setting and 135.6 BCLK, so ~3600.

Any idea what else i can do?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Hey Stilt. Anyway to get my corsair lpx 3200 5.39 to run at 3200mhz? I tried docp standard once and it worked but after a cold boot has never worked again. 2933 is fine though


All MFR modules I've tried have worked stable at 3200MHz, as long as the CPU is up to the job.
Cold boot is the issue and currently there is no cure for that.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> All MFR modules I've tried have worked stable at 3200MHz, as long as the CPU is up to the job.
> Cold boot is the issue and currently there is no cure for that.


Ive tried everything from 1.4v dram/boot and 1.10 soc and docp standard again and it has not worked. Worked and booted and ran for hrs the first time but since then no matter what just has not posted at 3200mhz, always get code 15 then 0d.

Not sure whats going on. There seems to be a boot loop issue once the pc loses power or is unplugged from the wall. Had it happen to me this morning after we had a power outage for a couple secs.


----------



## Timur Born

Did you try a Clear CMOS already? I don't know how often I had settings that failed constantly then I cleared everything, set up the same settings and it worked again. Or try to reflash BIOS or switch between versions. The many inter-dependencies make it hard to keep a clear overview.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Did you try a Clear CMOS already? I don't know how often I had settings that failed constantly then I cleared everything, set up the same settings and it worked again. Or try to reflash BIOS or switch between versions. The many inter-dependencies make it hard to keep a clear overview.


Oh ive had to clear cmos like half a dozen times just trying it out since it gets stuck at 15. I have everything set manually so not sure why some with the same ram and ram version are getting it to work and im not.

I wonder if pulling the cmos battery then reflashing to 1002 would make any difference. Just annoyed i think that it works with the same ram but i only get 2933 out of mine.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

I have the same problem. My ram is on the QVL for 3200, but I only ever managed to get it to boot once with 3200. So, I run 2933 and a bsclk of 109 which gets me to 3200 and I have zero problems. However, if I select 3200 target frequency I get stuck in a boot loop every time no matter what voltages I use, or relaxed timings.


----------



## gupsterg

@bluej511

I reckon its your CPU. I tried a lot of things with 1st CPU to gain 3200MHz and it was no go.

And as 2nd is working perfect for 3200MHz and with stock VBOOT/VDIMM plus SOC of 0.950V, it's not mobo/ram issue, so I'm convinced my 1st will never run 3200MHz.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> I reckon its your CPU. I tried a lot of things with 1st CPU to gain 3200MHz and it was no go.
> 
> And as 2nd is working perfect for 3200MHz and with stock VBOOT/VDIMM plus SOC of 0.950V, it's not mobo/ram issue, so I'm convinced my 1st will never run 3200MHz.


That's odd though, how would a BIOS update and new microcode from AMD fix that though you know what i mean?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> I have the same problem. My ram is on the QVL for 3200, but I only ever managed to get it to boot once with 3200. So, I run 2933 and a bsclk of 109 which gets me to 3200 and I have zero problems. However, if I select 3200 target frequency I get stuck in a boot loop every time no matter what voltages I use, or relaxed timings.


I may try that but then id have to change my voltage to make it stable since it would change my OC frequency, i already have pcie set to gen 3 so wouldnt be an issue there it would hopefully still run at gen 3.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> That's odd though, how would a BIOS update and new microcode from AMD fix that though you know what i mean?
> I may try that but then id have to change my voltage to make it stable since it would change my OC frequency, i already have pcie set to gen 3 so wouldnt be an issue there it would hopefully still run at gen 3.


Just change your multiplier to bring your frequency to almost what it is now and you shouldn't have to change voltage. I'm running PCIE Gen 3 on my GeForce 1080Ti and Samsung 950 PRO at a bsclk of 109 and have no issues.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> Just change your multiplier to bring your frequency to almost what it is now and you shouldn't have to change voltage. I'm running PCIE Gen 3 on my GeForce 1080Ti and Samsung 950 PRO at a bsclk of 109 and have no issues.


I could but is the extra 267mhz in ram speed going to make ANY difference at all in anything? If it will id have to go 35x with a bclk of 109.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Oh ive had to clear cmos like half a dozen times just trying it out since it gets stuck at 15. I have everything set manually so not sure why some with the same ram and ram version are getting it to work and im not.
> 
> I wonder if pulling the cmos battery then reflashing to 1002 would make any difference. Just annoyed i think that it works with the same ram but i only get 2933 out of mine.


You mentioned you increased vboot, did you try higher? Up to 1.5v should be safe, it's literally only set until the ASUS BIOS takes over from the EC.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I could but is the extra 267mhz in ram speed going to make ANY difference at all in anything? If it will id have to go 35x with a bclk of 109.


You may gain a few fps in some titles, but not anything stellar.. I have 16gb of Corsair Dominator 3600 I've been tempted to toss in and see what kind of results I get boosting my bsclk to get 3600 ram frequency.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> You mentioned you increased vboot, did you try higher? Up to 1.5v should be safe, it's literally only set until the ASUS BIOS takes over from the EC.


Havent tried that high yet i think 1.4v is the max i tried at, not sure if its a mobo/ram issue as gup said he has 2 dif 1700s and one works one doesnt. Not sure if any bios update could fix that per amd but who knows.


----------



## Masterchief79

For people with Ram problems: Did you just try booting with 3300-3500MHz? Cause of Memory Hole issue. Worked for me (although it's not really 24/7-suitable because of the high REFCLK). I can't boot with 3100-3250MHz either but above works fine until 3560MHz. I can even run CL14 at those speeds. Tested on [email protected] a while back.

Edit: Best way to try this is with 2666 or 2933MHz ratios, then up the REFCLK. See the overclock.guide article on C6H OC, I also got my information from there (search for memory hole). I tried both [email protected] REF and [email protected] REF. Both worked fine for SuperPi 32M and such. I can also run [email protected] REF which equals 3350MHz, that's above my memory hole. I did have some stability issues, not necessarily due to ram speeds, maybe my nvme doesn't like 104.8MHz REF. Anyways, 3200MHz ratio doesn't seem very reliable or stable at this point, but you can still test your mem OC with the lower ratios and higher REF.


----------



## Timur Born

Here is an observation: When I overclock my RAM to 3600 (REFCLK OC) and leave SOC at Auto, it results in 1.25 V SOC. Given that SOC Auto also increases to 1.15 V when I use 3200 (REFCLK 100/Auto) I think it's somewhat save to assume that SOC does indeed play a role in RAM OC.


----------



## muffins

so i just got another crosshair vi hero and after coming back to it, from using a gigabyte gaming 5 these last two weeks, and from my previous experience with the crosshair, for whatever reason, ryzen just runs hotter on the crosshair. 10-15c higher compared to the gaming 5 on bios f5d. not only that but the crosshair is defaulting to 1.15v's on the SoC voltage on my flare x 3200 kit when i run it at 3200 while the gaming 5 kept it at 0.95v's at default. i've seen it bounce up to 1.19v's on the crosshair... just at idle. same 1800x as well.

whats weird with temps too is how much they bounce around.... just at idle on the crosshair. the CPU temp will drop to 45c then bounce back up to 57C. causing a constant fluctuation in my fans ramping up and down. CPU tctl bounces back and forth between 41-57c. at idle. this makes no sense. no overclock, everything on default / auto outside my ram. i'm sitting here on my other computer typing this right now, with my ryzen systen staring at the desktop listening to the fans going up and down.... up and down.

i'm using the latest stable 1002. this is just crazy unstable temps on the crosshair.


----------



## Masterchief79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Here is an observation: When I overclock my RAM to 3600 (REFCLK OC) and leave SOC at Auto, it results in 1.25 V SOC. Given that SOC Auto also increases to 1.15 V when I use 3200 (REFCLK 100/Auto) I think it's somewhat save to assume that SOC does indeed play a role in RAM OC.


Yep, it does. You probably don't need 1,25V SOC for 3600MHz though, right?

@Muffins:
Maybe the update time on the Crosshair (polling rate) is just higher, so it updates more frequently and catches those little temp bumps when the CPU gets something to do. Or the Gigabyte reads the average temperature across all cores and not the hottest one or whatever. Just saying, not necessarily a bug.
You can enable Fan smoothing time in the AI Suite - > Fan expert for the C6H though. That will disable your annoying fan speed changes.


----------



## Timur Born

I wouldn't be so sure about that. Even at Auto timings (25-18-18-18) I cannot get all my kits to not BSOD after a few seconds in Windows (and then refuse to boot at all). Same stuff at 3200, my CPU likes/needs SOC juice.


----------



## Masterchief79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I wouldn't be so sure about that. Even at Auto timings (25-18-18-18) I cannot get all my kits to not BSOD after a few seconds in Windows (and then refuse to boot at all). Same stuff at 3200, my CPU likes/needs SOC juice.


Gonna try more SOC voltage aswell then, I didn't get above 3560MHz or so with 1,2V. I'm still pretty sure the SOC Voltage wasn't the limiting factor in that, but still.


----------



## gupsterg

@Timur Born

I don't think anyone is disagreeing SOC doesn't play a role, but I do believe the "auto rule" for SOC increase is not ideal for all.

My 1st CPU with 2400MHz selected [Auto] SOC went from ~800mV to 1050mV. I have MEMtesting results for 2993MHz with ~900mV. On my 2nd default is ~893mV, I use ~966mV, so far passed 50 loops Y-Cruncher, 5hrs+ of [email protected], prior all that on a lower vcore 48 loops x264.

This linked thread is what I noticed on my M7R with 1st i5,Is auto cache voltage going too high?. My 2nd did 4.4GHz cache with 1.10V, "auto rules" would have gone way over for what was needed.

@bluej511

We have all thought microcode for 3200MHz strap is "iffy". One day when I was having a conversation with @Scotty99 (a user stuck on 2400MHz), when I pointed out the AMD community post thinking it said 3200MHz and over will be sorted, he corrected me.

https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/03/14/tips-for-building-a-better-amd-ryzen-system
Quote:


> We intend to issue updates to motherboard partners in May that will enable them, on whatever products they choose, to support speeds higher than the *current DDR4-3200 limit* without refclk adjustments.


@Serchio

The reason I don't run FFT in Y-Cruncher is it doesn't seem taxing enough, I reckon P95 maybe the way to go for that.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> Yep, it does. You probably don't need 1,25V SOC for 3600MHz though, right?
> 
> @Muffins:
> Maybe the update time on the Crosshair (polling rate) is just higher, so it updates more frequently and catches those little temp bumps when the CPU gets something to do. Or the Gigabyte reads the average temperature across all cores and not the hottest one or whatever. Just saying, not necessarily a bug.
> You can enable Fan smoothing time in the AI Suite - > Fan expert for the C6H though. That will disable your annoying fan speed changes.


whatever the reason, its way to aggressive. it was common on my gaming 5 for both the cpu tctl and cpu to show it dropping down to the low 30c range and running stable within that range. the crosshair, neither drops below 40c and averages around 49c... with it bouncing up and down like a jack rabbit into the high 50's... at idle. doing absolutely nothing. monitor can be turned off / blank, and its still bouncing around like a jack rabbit and running hot. gaming 5 i could have firefox open with 20 tabs and the temps would stay under 42c's and average in the high 30's. on high performance mode..... crosshair... balance mode... idle at desktop with a blank screen... 55c.

edit:
i've also noticed a similar behavior with the voltage as well. the gaming 5 was more conservative with auto voltage. while the crosshair has no beef going from 0.600 v's to 1.5v's in a split second. the gaming 5 would go from 0.600 to 1.18 to 1.27, and so on. it tried to go with the appropriate load while the crosshair... 1v to 1.5, and back and forth. I RARELY saw my gaming 5 shove 1.5v's into my 1800x while so far its been common on the crosshair.

for the SoC i just changed it to 1.1v's. 1.15 and bouncing up frequently to 1.19v's was way to high considering my ram ran fine at 3200 14-14-14-14-34 with my 1800x on the gaming 5 with 0.95's and bouncing up to 0.98v's. if the crosshair feels like it needs more, then i feel more comfortable at 1.1v's than 1.19v's. i just don't get how my gaming 5 wanted 0.95v's while the crosshair wants 1.15-1.19v's. i don't know which one to believe really. on the gaming 5 i thought 0.95 was to low for 3200 while on the crosshair i feel like 1.15-1.19v's is to high.

crosshair is a fine board, but without a doubt seems like it just needs a little bit more fine tuning.


----------



## Timur Born

CH6 CPU temp will only jump if the starting value is lower than 55C, I see regular jumps by +9C and then it decreases slowly just to jump up again. Once the base temp climbs over 55C, though, there will be no more jumps on that specific sensor. Instead it will climb very slowly, often by less than 1C per second even if Tctl already reached over 90C.


----------



## Zhuni

I've got an issue with this board failing to wake from sleep. It turns on but doesn't out put a signal to the screen. I have to hard reset and then it boots to bios saying overclock failed.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> I've got an issue with this board failing to wake from sleep. It turns on but doesn't out put a signal to the screen. I have to hard reset and then it boots to bios saying overclock failed.


I ran into this. You want to set your power plan in Windows to "High Performance" to avoid things like core parking and other issues.


----------



## Sbb Kbb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> I've got an issue with this board failing to wake from sleep. It turns on but doesn't out put a signal to the screen. I have to hard reset and then it boots to bios saying overclock failed.


Me to. Its time for new Bios Asus!


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> I ran into this. You want to set your power plan in Windows to "High Performance" to avoid things like core parking and other issues.


I sometimes have issues getting into BIOS, the Q-code goes to A9 which means it's in BIOS but the monitor stays in standby.

Tis weird.


----------



## virpz

I have the ASUS Prime X370 and I am experiencing huge Vdroops ( 60mV ish ), can't really get rock solid stable above 4GHz+. There is no P-state OC with this board.

On the brigth side I was able to anchieve very nice and pretty much effortless OC on memory that I had from ym X99 build.

Crucial elite

XMP 2666-16-17-17-36-CR2 @ 2933-14-14-34-CR1 with 1.37V.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

@gupsterg

Had a single WHEA error last night, upped the voltage just one more.

Gave x264 64 loops to run, no errors. The pesky fan bug has returned to me again though. Two of my fans are stuck at 100%, I set a cap of 60% in BIOS.



Here are my current settings:

*RYZEN 1700 + C6H - 1002 BIOS*

*4GHz 100MHz 3200MHz 14-14-14-14-34-1T*

*P States:*
FID: A0 (40x)
DID: 8
VID: 3A (1.1875v)
*BIOS Voltages:*
SOC: 0.95v
PLL: 1.8v
DRAM: 1.35v
Core: +0.2250v (1.4125v) LLC2 140%
*AIDA64 Voltages:*
1.419v peak 1.395v load 1.373v dip
*Tctl CPU Temps*
60c max
*CPU + SoC Power*
171.34w max
*Thermometer Readings:*
Thermostat: 21.1c to 21.7c
Ambient: 21.3c to 23.4c
Coolant: 25.3c to 32.7c
Delta: 4c to 11c
*Stability Tests:*
IBT-AVX: 10 loops max (passed)
AIDA64: 10Hr (passed)
ROG Real Bench: one hour (passed)
x264: 64 loops (passed)
x265: 10 loops (passed)
ffmpg: 10 loops (pending)
y-cruncher: 10 loops (pending)
prime95: 24Hr Blend (pending)


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Had a single WHEA error last night, upped the voltage just one more.
> 
> Gave x264 64 loops to run, no errors. The pesky fan bug has returned to me again though. Two of my fans are stuck at 100%, I sent a cap of 60% in BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my current settings:
> 
> *RYZEN 1700 + C6H - 1002 BIOS*
> 
> *4GHz 100MHz 3200MHz 14-14-14-14-34-1T*
> 
> *P States:*
> FID: A0 (40x)
> DID: 8
> VID: 3A (1.1875v)
> *BIOS Voltages:*
> SOC: 0.95v
> PLL: 1.8v
> DRAM: 1.35v
> Core: +0.2250v (1.4125v) LLC2 140%
> *AIDA64 Voltages:*
> 1.419v peak 1.395v load 1.373v dip
> *Tctl CPU Temps*
> 60c max
> *CPU + SoC Power*
> 171.34w max
> *Thermometer Readings:*
> Thermostat: 21.1c to 21.7c
> Ambient: 21.3c to 23.4c
> Coolant: 25.3c to 32.7c
> Delta: 4c to 11c
> *Stability Tests:*
> IBT-AVX: 10 loops max (passed)
> AIDA64: 10Hr (passed)
> ROG Real Bench: one hour (passed)
> x264: 64 loops (passed)
> x265: 10 loops (passed)
> ffmpg: 10 loops (pending)
> y-cruncher: 10 loops (pending)
> prime95: 24Hr Blend (pending)


Yea i knew SOC wouldnt be enough of a bump, realbench exposes WHEA errors really quickly because its a gpu/cpu/ram test all at once, unlike cpu only tests that don't even connect with the ram or gpu (its a good way to test for stability, youll get cache errors and what not).


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea i knew SOC wouldnt be enough of a bump, realbench exposes WHEA errors really quickly because its a gpu/cpu/ram test all at once, unlike cpu only tests that don't even connect with the ram or gpu (its a good way to test for stability, youll get cache errors and what not).


It was actually on my 9th loop of ffmpeg that the WHEA error came out. Going to do a longer run of RealBench today.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> 50 x Y-Cruncher (10 minutes each) = 500 minutes at least - nice!
> 
> I am trying Y-Cruncher now. Could I ask why did you disable FFT?
> 
> 
> 
> BTW. I am replacing my old Seasonic S12II-620W (7 years old) on EVGA G3 750W - I hope it will helps me with my OC as well.


Waste of time mate i replaced my 8 year old pc power and scilencer 750w for superflower 650 platinium abfmd u know what i gained??? Nive light up connectors on psu and -105 pounds in my pocket. Could have gotten better pc case tbh lol...


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> I ran into this. You want to set your power plan in Windows to "High Performance" to avoid things like core parking and other issues.


Thanks for the tip. Sadly "apply" is greyed out.









Being a derp. have applied it now.


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Waste of time mate i replaced my 8 year old pc power and scilencer 750w for superflower 650 platinium abfmd u know what i gained??? Nive light up connectors on psu and -105 pounds in my pocket. Could have gotten better pc case tbh lol...


I have some issues with OC - sometimes my screen just turns off (no restart, no windows bsod) until I restart my PC. It might be a problem with PSU - or might be not. I was always missing a modular PSU, so at least I will get one and make some new order in my case


----------



## Timur Born

That "screen just turns off" thing usually is accompanied by a Code 8 on the post display of the mainboard. Don't blame your poor PSU so easily.


----------



## y0bailey

OK I was bored last night, and despite saying I wouldn't overclock until a new BIOS came out, here I am.

Observations.

1) AI SUITE messed up my whole W10 and overclocking ability somehow. I ran the auto-overclock feature when I first built this computer, and I was having terrible OC inconsistencies. It was like beating my head against a wall. This is despite multiple CMOS defaults, uninstalling AI SUITE. I also had a strange "shut down" bug, in which my computer would run full blast even once windows was "shut down." Only way to turn it off was to hold the power button for 10 seconds. I formatted, and shut down bug is gone and my overclock went from a nightmare to a breeze. I haven't reinstalled AI SUITE.

2) My 8gbx2 Corsair LPX 5.39 edition runs 3200mhz, 16-18-18 very easily by setting D.O.C.P to standard. I have to change ZERO settings. Now since my windows format, no WHEA codes or crashes with ITB-ATX and x264. Granted, CPUz shows the timings being higher than rated, but for now, at least I can do 3200mhz. I anticipate a BIOS update will fix my timings issue and all will be well (here's hoping!).

3) 3.8ghz on my 1700, Corsair H105, 1.35 volts manual voltage, Auto LLC is 100% stable. That is it. Dips below 1.3v at load, and temps never above 42C (my basement is 16c, so I'm cheating here temp wise).

4). 3.8ghz with 3200mhz also 100% stable. This combo wasn't possible with my W10 AISUITE disaster. I don't know what the hell was going on, but now I'm up and running easy-peasy.

5) I may try to get more out of this when the bios update comes around, but for now I'm pretty content with 3.8, under 1.35v, and good temps. 4.0ghz would be awesome, but as I get older I am less concerned with pushing the limits and more concerned with low-maintenance.

6) pstate overclocking will be my next step. The HARDOCP guide/excel file is great and makes it a lot easier to wrap my head around.

So for anyone having weird inconsistencies and who has AISUITE installed (or used AISUITE overclocking), maybe a reformat will help with some gremlins. This is only theory, as I don't have a ton of proof behind my words, just know that I hated everything about overclocking this computer until my reformat.


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> That "screen just turns off" thing usually is accompanied by a Code 8 on the post display of the mainboard. Don't blame your poor PSU so easily.


I will check the next time what code show up









My screen sometimes turns off and after a while backs to life :/

I can't pass RB stress test. I got "Luxmark-x64.exe has stopped working" all the time


----------



## Bill D

any news on a newer than 1002 bios ?

maybe with some performance improvements

had to go back to 3200 16cl on my F4-3200C14D-16GTZ

was getting cold boot memory errors


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> DRAM training process is EXTREMELY complex on Zeppelin, way above anything I know.
> 
> Any change if you leave DRAM voltage to 1.35V and set VTTDDR and CTRL Ref voltages to 0.710V?


Didn't work, sadly. F9 boot loop.

Also put 1.6v into my CPU as it defaults to default P-state and my offset is +0.2532!







That alone was enough to make me drop back down to 2933Mhz RAM for now...

Also, for anyone wanting to play with CTRL Ref it's a FRACTION, so for 1.42v from 1.35 you need 0.53 NOT 0.71!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bill D*
> 
> any news on a newer than 1002 bios ?
> 
> maybe with some performance improvements
> 
> had to go back to 3200 16cl on my F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
> 
> was getting cold boot memory errors


Considering it came out as official a few days ago i doubt it lol. Pretty sure there working on the recent agesa microcode and in may another bios update for memory.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> OK I was bored last night, and despite saying I wouldn't overclock until a new BIOS came out, here I am.
> 
> Observations.
> 
> 1) AI SUITE messed up my whole W10 and overclocking ability somehow. I ran the auto-overclock feature when I first built this computer, and I was having terrible OC inconsistencies. It was like beating my head against a wall. This is despite multiple CMOS defaults, uninstalling AI SUITE. I also had a strange "shut down" bug, in which my computer would run full blast even once windows was "shut down." Only way to turn it off was to hold the power button for 10 seconds. I formatted, and shut down bug is gone and my overclock went from a nightmare to a breeze. I haven't reinstalled AI SUITE.
> 
> 2) My 8gbx2 Corsair LPX 5.39 edition runs 3200mhz, 16-18-18 very easily by setting D.O.C.P to standard. I have to change ZERO settings. Now since my windows format, no WHEA codes or crashes with ITB-ATX and x264. Granted, CPUz shows the timings being higher than rated, but for now, at least I can do 3200mhz. I anticipate a BIOS update will fix my timings issue and all will be well (here's hoping!).
> 
> 3) 3.8ghz on my 1700, Corsair H105, 1.35 volts manual voltage, Auto LLC is 100% stable. That is it. Dips below 1.3v at load, and temps never above 42C (my basement is 16c, so I'm cheating here temp wise).
> 
> 4). 3.8ghz with 3200mhz also 100% stable. This combo wasn't possible with my W10 AISUITE disaster. I don't know what the hell was going on, but now I'm up and running easy-peasy.
> 
> 5) I may try to get more out of this when the bios update comes around, but for now I'm pretty content with 3.8, under 1.35v, and good temps. 4.0ghz would be awesome, but as I get older I am less concerned with pushing the limits and more concerned with low-maintenance.
> 
> 6) pstate overclocking will be my next step. The HARDOCP guide/excel file is great and makes it a lot easier to wrap my head around.
> 
> So for anyone having weird inconsistencies and who has AISUITE installed (or used AISUITE overclocking), maybe a reformat will help with some gremlins. This is only theory, as I don't have a ton of proof behind my words, just know that I hated everything about overclocking this computer until my reformat.


Yeah, I checked out the AI software. It is so clunky. Uninstalled right away. I prefer to keep all my settings in BIOS, and I really have no use for any of the other software, except aura.

Just make sure you delete the ASUS install folders, they stick around after uninstalling. Run ccleaner registry cleaner afterward too. So much garbage to clean up. ASUS doesn't do clean uninstalls, stuff still hangs around in my msconfig if I don't do the fore mentioned.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> I can't pass RB stress test. I got "Luxmark-x64.exe has stopped working" all the time


For my system, that has shown up only when my GPU overclock was too high. Lower the GPU speed and/or increase the GPU voltage and it should get through RB.

And the "screen going black and then coming back" is the graphics driver crashing. Either your GPU or CPU overclock isn't stable. I've had it happen recently when running IBT AVX on Maximum. Had to increase the CPU voltage to stop it happening. But it can also be caused by GPU overclock.


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> For my system, that has shown up only when my GPU overclock was too high. Lower the GPU speed and/or increase the GPU voltage and it should get through RB.


The problem is that my GPU is not overclocked at all...


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> For my system, that has shown up only when my GPU overclock was too high. Lower the GPU speed and/or increase the GPU voltage and it should get through RB.


This ^

Thought my GPU overclock was stable before. RB is such a good tool to expose any instability.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> The problem is that my GPU is not overclocked at all...


Have you done any BCLK overclocking?

Edit: Or, messed with the DID setting in P States?


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Have you done any BCLK overclocking?


Nope, I am using PStates for overclocking my Ryzen.

Hm, I am observing HWMonitor right now and it looks like my GPU is overclocked. Did I miss something (auto-OC on gtx 1080?)?

HWiNfo shows:
GPU Clock: 1936MHz
GPU Memory Clock: 1251,5MHz
GPU Video Clock: 1708,5MHz

RB shows:
Clock: 1822MHz


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> Nope, I am using PStates for overclocking my Ryzen.
> 
> Hm, I am observing HWMonitor right now and it looks like my GPU is overclocked. Did I miss something (auto-OC on gtx 1080?)?


Yeah weird, install afterburner and give it a higher power limit and a touch more juice.


----------



## MNMadman

Ignore this post.


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> Nope, I am using PStates for overclocking my Ryzen.
> 
> Hm, I am observing HWMonitor right now and it looks like my GPU is overclocked. Did I miss something (auto-OC on gtx 1080?)?
> 
> HWiNfo shows:
> GPU Clock: 1936MHz
> GPU Memory Clock: 1251,5MHz
> GPU Video Clock: 1708,5MHz
> 
> RB shows:
> Clock: 1822MHz


nvidia gpu's auto overclock themselves based on temperatures, voltage, and power limit. nvidia boost 3.0. they rarely run at their rated speeds because of this.


----------



## SpecChum

Well, my chip seems to have survived its 1.6v happy hour lol

Hopefully no long term damage, it never left bios before I reset everything to auto and rebooted


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Ignore this post.


Yeah, it looks like my GPU auto-overclocks itself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> nvidia gpu's auto overclock themselves based on temperatures, voltage, and power limit. nvidia boost 3.0. they rarely run at their rated speeds because of this.


You are right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Yeah weird, install afterburner and give it a higher power limit and a touch more juice.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> I will check the next time what code show up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My screen sometimes turns off and after a while backs to life :/
> 
> I can't pass RB stress test. I got "Luxmark-x64.exe has stopped working" all the time


It's possible that you ran out of RAM. Windows 10 seems to have a hard time to properly increase the swap file size when these tests are run. Try settings up a manual size with minimum size 8192.


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> It's possible that you ran out of RAM. Windows 10 seems to have a hard time to properly increase the swap file size when these tests are run. Try settings up a manual size with minimum size 8192.


Thanks, I will try!


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> Yeah, it looks like my GPU auto-overclocks itself.
> You are right.


personally if your 1080 is not running "stable" out of the box, I would either return it if you still have that window, or RMA. a 1080, even with nvidia boost 3.0, should be running stable out of the box without user modification. i could understand if you have been tweaking it yourself, but if all you did was plug it in and never touched it, I would RMA / return.

I had a 1080 (asus strix 1080) back at release that did the same and I quickly returned it myself. New one worked perfect until I sold it for two 480's.... then back to a 1080 with the evga ftw lol.


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> personally if your 1080 is not running "stable" out of the box, I would either return it if you still have that window, or RMA. a 1080, even with nvidia boost 3.0, should be running stable out of the box without user modification. i could understand if you have been tweaking it yourself, but if all you did was plug it in and never touched it, I would RMA / return.


I have started getting issues with it after switching to Ryzen from i5 2500k. I think, it might be a problem with my PSU (7 years old Seasonic S12II-620W). I am going to find out, because I have ordered EVGA G3 750W today...

I would love to be right about it - in the other case I will need send it and try to find my old gtx 580...


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> I have started getting issues with it after switching to Ryzen from i5 2500k. I think, it might be a problem with my PSU (7 years old Seasonic S12II-620W). I am going to find out, because I have ordered EVGA G3 750W today...
> 
> I would love to be right about it - in the other case I will need send it and try to find my old gtx 580...


yeah a psu could cause issues if it was having trouble keeping voltage stable. lets hope that's it. i have the evga g3 850. g3 series are wonderful psu's.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> I will check the next time what code show up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My screen sometimes turns off and after a while backs to life :/
> 
> I can't pass RB stress test. I got "Luxmark-x64.exe has stopped working" all the time


Uninstall your video drivers using something like DDU; once you reinstall the drivers, try it again. Seems to clear up the Luxmark issue for some people.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeadbyFaith21*
> 
> I am running the Flare X memory, and it's auto/default is it's rated speed just with a ridiculous voltage on it. I may try it again in a few days and loosen the timings to see if that helps at all though.


i have the same flare x kit and the crosshair is NOT loading a correct jedec standard profile for the kit. if you open up cpu-z you can see the standard profiles in order:
Quote:


> jedec #3
> 975mhz
> cas 13-13-13-32-45
> 1.2v's
> 
> jedec #4
> 1126mhz
> cas 15-16-16-37-52
> 1.2v's
> 
> jedec #5
> 1200mhz
> cas 16-16-16-39-55
> 1.2v's
> 
> XMP-3200
> 1600mhz
> cas 14-14-14-34-48
> 1.35v's


it's running the ram at 1200mhz cas 15-*-37 1.35v's. that's not even a profile. on my gaming 5, it loaded up the correct jedec profile by default, jedec #5.

and what's even more crazier is asus SPD tool in the bios shows jedex #5 and XMP-3200 profiles correctly.

i don't know why the crosshair isn't setting the correct jedec defaults when not only is this ram QVL for this board, but gskill promo pics for this ram was DONE on a crosshair.

for the time being I dropped my kit down to 2400 cas 16*-39 1.2v's manually. i'll set it back to 3200 when the new bios comes out. it was running fine at 3200 though but still confused about the SoC voltage.

from what I can tell from seeing some youtube videos, it seems like 3200 auto sets SoC voltage to 1.15v's. i guess asus did that by design for stability for different kits at 3200. just like 2400 set my SoC to 1.0v's. but I don't like how it fluctuates to 1.17 and 1.19v's frequently. i don't know if that's just sensor miss readings or what.

i sorta fixed my fan fluctuations by just dropping the fan speed in the 40-50c range. i'm using:
Quote:


> 65c
> 100%
> 55c
> 65%
> 45c
> 40%
> pwm


previously I was:
Quote:


> 60c
> 100%
> 50c
> 75%
> 30c
> 40%
> pwm


i guess on the crosshair the 1800x will just run hotter by default.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

10 Passes of ffmpeg, which gave me a WHEA error before I upped my core voltage. Trimmed down HWiNFO64 to display more relevant data.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Just a little finding here...1.5vcore needed for 4GHz stable with 2x8GB Trident Z RGB sticks. Currently 4GHz stable at 1.38vcore with just 1 stick. The hell?


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Just a little finding here...1.5vcore needed for 4GHz stable with 2x8GB Trident Z RGB sticks. Currently 4GHz stable at 1.38vcore with just 1 stick. The hell?


You try increasing SOC voltage first instead?

Which RGB kit you running? I have heard you need 3400MHz of the RGB to be sure it is a B-Die kit.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> You try increasing SOC voltage first instead?
> 
> Which RGB kit you running? I have heard you need 3400MHz of the RGB to be sure it is a B-Die kit.


Soc voltage never made a difference for me. I'm sure I have B-die too, 3000MHz 14-14-14-34.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Soc voltage never made a difference for me. I'm sure I have B-die too, 3000MHz 14-14-14-34.


yup that's samsung single rank. have you tried dropping it down to 2133mhz with both sticks and see?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Does this board have any Monoblock solutions, like the Z270 versions do? I am thinking once I retire my Rampage I might as well retire my old Apogee block as well.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Does this board have any Monoblock solutions, like the Z270 versions do? I am thinking once I retire my Rampage I might as well retire my old Apogee block as well.


i think ek has plans, but nothing yet. says "coming soon" on their site for the monoblock.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> yup that's samsung single rank. have you tried dropping it down to 2133mhz with both sticks and see?


Yupp, only thing that made a difference so far is dropping to a single stick of ram.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> i think ek has plans, but nothing yet. says "coming soon" on their site for the monoblock.


Yeah I read the same thing but seen no official evidence yet. Kinda hoping for an official block though.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Yupp, only thing that made a difference so far is dropping to a single stick of ram.


heh, its odd. probably the IMC.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> TBH I wouldn't bother with the other encoders if x264 has passed. But as we have seen each chip differs.
> 
> For example both my chips find RB easy, but x264 harder, where as finalheaven's is opposite. Then as you've seen members highlight RB has given them WHEA errors where another test may not have.
> 
> My regime now is Y-Cruncher (all tests except FFT) > x264 > [email protected] > RB. I've just passed 42 loops of Y-Cruncher on my 2nd CPU, why I did this is on +150mV it passed 48 loops x264 but on 27th loop of Y-Cruncher it had failed, so like my 1st I'm going for at least 50 loops of Y-Cruncher.
> 
> My 1st had done 2x sets of runs of stability test regime in continuous loop of 24hrs+, so 3.8GHz @ +137mV was solid. My 2nd initially +150mV, but seems like +162mV is right now. This doesn't surprise me as 2nd did have higher VCORE than 1st at stock, ~30mV. So I would assume 2nd will need similar delta on offset as well to gain rock solid 3.8GHz ACB.
> 
> At the mo I'm not convinced IBT is right test app for Ryzen, again only my opinion.
> 
> Why I go for length is I do a lot of [email protected] at times, 24-48hrs solid, even done 175+ in runs. My opinion is that over time as things are heated, etc. The voltage point may just not hit the right point as a short test, thus rig fall over.
> 
> I'm using LLC [Auto] for both, 1st on DMM ~1.350V for 3.8GHz, 2nd on DMM ~1.380V.


Passed 64 loops of x264 last night.

I'm running this, at your advice:


----------



## MNMadman

My stability testing progress:

IBT Maximum 10 Passes -- Pass
IBT AVX Maximum 10 Passes -- Pass
Y-Cruncher All Tests 2 Hours -- Pass
x264 4 Hours -- Pass (ran it overnight -- 60+ passes)
RealBench Stress Test (16GB) 2 Hours -- Pending
AIDA64 (CPU, FPU, Cache, System Memory, GPU) 2 Hours -- Pending

Trying to decide if I want to run Prime95 or not...


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> heh, its odd. probably the IMC.


Hoping it's addressable with a microcode update. I had this level of overclocking on the original random bricking bios. Has only been worse since 0902.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Hoping it's addressable with a microcode update. I had this level of overclocking on the original random bricking bios. Has only been worse since 0902.


a lot of us are hoping the microcode update in may that's targeted just for ram helps with ram stability. iirc 0902 did bring some regressions compared to the original bioses that had the brick bug. at least, i saw quite a few of users talking about 0902 not overclocking as well as previous ones did.

though i do wonder, have you tried the 2T bios, 0038? 2T might take a load off IMC.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> My stability testing progress:
> 
> IBT Maximum 10 Passes -- Pass
> IBT AVX Maximum 10 Passes -- Pass
> Y-Cruncher All Tests 2 Hours -- Pass
> x264 4 Hours -- Pass (ran it overnight -- 60+ passes)
> RealBench Stress Test (16GB) 2 Hours -- Pending
> AIDA64 (CPU, FPU, Cache, System Memory, GPU) 2 Hours -- Pending
> 
> Trying to decide if I want to run Prime95 or not...


I plan on doing 24 hours of it as my final test.

Join me, together we shall achieve prime95 stable status.


----------



## Mercurious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raspo*
> 
> Hello to everybody.
> 
> Does anybody knows, who can control the CPU_OPT-Fans?
> I don't find them in the Bios or in the FanExpert.
> 
> In my case there are the 3 case fans from the Phanteks Evolv ATX, but i can't control them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..


Miss a weekend and fall 50 pages behind. Man this thread is fast.







If you didn't get an answer here it is.

The CPU-OPT Fan head is linked to the CPU fan Q control. So whatever the CPU Fan is set to the CPU-Opt will mimic that. This was handy for me as I set up my radiator with push/pull and needed 4 fans set to the CPU temp. So I used a splitter and both the CPU and CPU-OPT FAN headers.

Also you can set what the various FAN 1,2&3 headers respond to by going into the MONITOR section of BIOS and scrolling to the bottom and selecting FAN Q control or some such title. I think the options are something like, CPU, Motherboard, T-probe and Various Readings. (What the hell is various readings?) Then you can set your fan profiles and ramp speeds in Fan QControle which is reached by F6 from the main screen.

So my question is: Can I set a case fan to respond to my GPU temperature. Would be super useful for me but I don't see it as an option when setting up the what the FAN headers respond to. I think I may have to buy a temperature probe to attach to the board temp probe header and tape it to my GPU. Then set the profile for the Fan to "T-Probe". Do I have this right? Any ideas?


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercurious*
> 
> Miss a weekend and fall 50 pages behind. Man this thread is fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't get an answer here it is.
> 
> The CPU-OPT Fan head is linked to the CPU fan Q control. So whatever the CPU Fan is set to the CPU-Opt will mimic that. This was handy for me as I set up my radiator with push/pull and needed 4 fans set to the CPU temp. So I used a splitter and both the CPU and CPU-OPT FAN headers.
> 
> Also you can set what the various FAN 1,2&3 headers respond to by going into the MONITOR section of BIOS and scrolling to the bottom and selecting FAN Q control or some such title. I think the options are something like, CPU, Motherboard, T-probe and Various Readings. (What the hell is various readings?) Then you can set your fan profiles and ramp speeds in Fan QControle which is reached by F6 from the main screen.
> 
> So my question is: Can I set a case fan to respond to my GPU temperature. Would be super useful for me but I don't see it as an option when setting up the what the FAN headers respond to. I think I may have to buy a temperature probe to attach to the board temp probe header and tape it to my GPU. Then set the profile for the Fan to "T-Probe". Do I have this right? Any ideas?


I'm thinking about moving my 3 intakes to the CPU and CPU_OPT with a single spliter. Not sure how much current draw those can handle though, they're silverstone 180mm air penetrators.


----------



## ElmerF

I can't be the only one on this thread that is having a clock shift / boot problem am I? Here are the symptoms.

I have several disks attached (an M.2, 4 ssd, 2 standard sata, and a DVD), and I boot through grub2. About 1 time out of every 3 boots, sometimes more often, when booting to a non-primary disk (like windows) I get a C/H/S error from grub. All I need to do to fix this, is reboot, hit DEL, drop into the bios, I note that the clock is exactly 4 hours advanced of current time, I shift it to current time, and then hit F10. Next boot is fine.

I thought maybe it's an overclcock thing and since have dropped back to default values. Same problem. Memory is Corsair Vengeance. Currently using bios 1002 but noticed this same problem on the stock bios (pre-902) during initial boot. I've installed a few motherboards and have never seen behavior like this. First time I got the error I blamed grub, but this is not a grub problem, it is definitely a bios glitch. I thought maybe one of my OSs was resetting the clock, but all my OSs show proper time.

I feel like I have a thoroughbred horse in the stall that's lame, and I'm waiting patiently for the vet to arrive and hoping he won't have to be put down.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> You try increasing SOC voltage first instead?
> 
> Which RGB kit you running? I have heard you need 3400MHz of the RGB to be sure it is a B-Die kit.


This a 3200 C14 RGB kit
https://flic.kr/p/SWGnUY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Does this board have any Monoblock solutions, like the Z270 versions do? I am thinking once I retire my Rampage I might as well retire my old Apogee block as well.


EK confirmed they were releasing a monoblock for it in the EK thread.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElmerF*
> 
> I can't be the only one on this thread that is having a clock shift / boot problem am I? Here are the symptoms.
> 
> I have several disks attached (an M.2, 4 ssd, 2 standard sata, and a DVD), and I boot through grub2. About 1 time out of every 3 boots, sometimes more often, when booting to a non-primary disk (like windows) I get a C/H/S error from grub. All I need to do to fix this, is reboot, hit DEL, drop into the bios, I note that the clock is exactly 4 hours advanced of current time, I shift it to current time, and then hit F10. Next boot is fine.
> 
> I thought maybe it's an overclcock thing and since have dropped back to default values. Same problem. Memory is Corsair Vengeance. Currently using bios 1002 but noticed this same problem on the stock bios (pre-902) during initial boot. I've installed a few motherboards and have never seen behavior like this. First time I got the error I blamed grub, but this is not a grub problem, it is definitely a bios glitch. I thought maybe one of my OSs was resetting the clock, but all my OSs show proper time.
> 
> I feel like I have a thoroughbred horse in the stall that's lame, and I'm waiting patiently for the vet to arrive and hoping he won't have to be put down.


I did have to advance my time by 1 hour this morning. Thought nothing of it then. Maybe it is an issue I share with you.


----------



## BtbN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElmerF*
> 
> I can't be the only one on this thread that is having a clock shift / boot problem am I? Here are the symptoms.
> 
> I have several disks attached (an M.2, 4 ssd, 2 standard sata, and a DVD), and I boot through grub2. About 1 time out of every 3 boots, sometimes more often, when booting to a non-primary disk (like windows) I get a C/H/S error from grub. All I need to do to fix this, is reboot, hit DEL, drop into the bios, I note that the clock is exactly 4 hours advanced of current time, I shift it to current time, and then hit F10. Next boot is fine.
> 
> I thought maybe it's an overclcock thing and since have dropped back to default values. Same problem. Memory is Corsair Vengeance. Currently using bios 1002 but noticed this same problem on the stock bios (pre-902) during initial boot. I've installed a few motherboards and have never seen behavior like this. First time I got the error I blamed grub, but this is not a grub problem, it is definitely a bios glitch. I thought maybe one of my OSs was resetting the clock, but all my OSs show proper time.
> 
> I feel like I have a thoroughbred horse in the stall that's lame, and I'm waiting patiently for the vet to arrive and hoping he won't have to be put down.


This sounds like the classic "Windows setting the clock to local time and linux to UTC" thing. Is your UTC offset +4 or -4 hours by any chance?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> I'm really tempted to pick up a 1700 and see if that'll do 4GHz on less than 1.5vcore. Currently that's what my 1800x needs for 4GHz stable.


i havent had an issue getting my 1800x to 4ghx stable. ~4040mhz with just +2 stages of offset increase, and ive already determined i dont really need that much. ive ran with just over 4ghz with 0 added to offset. for 4150mhz i need about +.0875 increase to offset (1.415v) or it crashes in cinebench run. i havent tried to push the 4.2ghz yet.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Yeah, I checked out the AI software. It is so clunky. Uninstalled right away. I prefer to keep all my settings in BIOS, and I really have no use for any of the other software, except aura.
> 
> Just make sure you delete the ASUS install folders, they stick around after uninstalling. Run ccleaner registry cleaner afterward too. So much garbage to clean up. ASUS doesn't do clean uninstalls, stuff still hangs around in my msconfig if I don't do the fore mentioned.


AI suite 3 hasnt been too rough for me. ive done all my os adjustments rather troubleless. it would be nice if there was a way to increase the polling rate. i use hwinfo for all tgat tho.


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Didn't work, sadly. F9 boot loop.
> 
> Also put 1.6v into my CPU as it defaults to default P-state and my offset is +0.2532!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That alone was enough to make me drop back down to 2933Mhz RAM for now...
> 
> Also, for anyone wanting to play with CTRL Ref it's a FRACTION, so for 1.42v from 1.35 you need 0.53 NOT 0.71!


FYI I only worked this out last week after this i think i should post tip of the day

When I do any testing now . I drop my Pstate and copy it on extreme tweakers page change to manual and adjust fid + did
Its in Decimal and not hexa and that way you can keep Excally the same offset and if it fails you safe to restart.

Then once you happy then you can drop it on main page and place values back in Pstate page with out adjusting offset


----------



## madweazl

I dont know how you guys are getting decent voltages with LLC 2; this is mine with 1.375 set in BIOS (Prime95 providing the load).

https://flic.kr/p/TwLDnK


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> i havent had an issue getting my 1800x to 4ghx stable. ~4040mhz with just +2 stages of offset increase, and ive already determined i dont really need that much. ive ran with just over 4ghz with 0 added to offset. for 4150mhz i need about +.0875 increase to offset (1.415v) or it crashes in cinebench run. i havent tried to push the 4.2ghz yet.


Sorry but sounds impossible to call stable with ZERO offset @4Ghz?? Cinebenh is just an bench not a stresstest...


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Plot twist: 4x8GB Trident Z RGB, 4GHz stable at 1.4vcore...
W. T. F. Asus?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Sorry but sounds impossible to call stable with ZERO offset @4Ghz?? Cinebenh is just an bench not a stresstest...


doesnt seem like it, but i have realbenched it too and game with it. i do also have bclk increased. i'll post some stuff when i get home.

it may be a silicon lottery win


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I dont know how you guys are getting decent voltages with LLC 2; this is mine with 1.375 set in BIOS (Prime95 providing the load).
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/TwLDnK


1.312 to 1.375 is pretty good man.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> 1.312 to 1.375 is pretty good man.


Eh? An LLC with that delta isn't worth running any at all. LLC 5 will lock 1.375 in but I havent paid much attention the the motherboard Vcore reading; I'll check that out at 5 again a little later (from what I remember it was spiking up to 1.41x).


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Eh? An LLC with that delta isn't worth running any at all. LLC 5 will lock 1.375 in but I havent paid much attention the the motherboard Vcore reading; I'll check that out at 5 again a little later (from what I remember it was spiking up to 1.41x).


I would stay away from LLC5, my own testing showing spikes outside of safe voltages.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> I would stay away from LLC5, my own testing showing spikes outside of safe voltages.


Define safe? I wouldnt raise an eyebrow with spikes to 1.5 but that is just me.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> I'm thinking about moving my 3 intakes to the CPU and CPU_OPT with a single spliter. Not sure how much current draw those can handle though, they're silverstone 180mm air penetrators.


All of the fan headers on the C6H can handle 1 Amp of current, except for the W_PUMP+ which can handle 3 Amps. I have three Thermaltake Riing 12 fans on two of my headers and two fans on a third header. The Air Penetrators likely require more than 0.3 Amps each though.

Edit: They require 0.45 Amps each. You could run two APs on one header and one on a second header.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Define safe? I wouldnt raise an eyebrow with spikes to 1.5 but that is just me.


If you're ok with it, then give it a go. Not really recommend though.

In my testing of the various LLC settings, LLC2 gets you closest to what you set in BIOS. LLC123 seem to all have the same droops and spikes from their load voltage.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> All of the fan headers on the C6H can handle 1 Amp of current, except for the W_PUMP+ which can handle 3 Amps. I have three Thermaltake Riing 12 fans on two of my headers and two fans on a third header. The Air Penetrators likely require more than 0.3 Amps each though.
> 
> Edit: You could run two APs on one header and one on a second header.


Yeah, I found that elsewhere. Looks like I can hook 2 into 1 header.


----------



## madweazl

The Vcore reading under the motherboard section shows 1.395 with no LLC offset and 1.375vcore in BIOS. After 10 minutes in Prime95, its average rating is almost 1.395 and is still low in the CPU report section (which I still dont understand since they apparently come from the same source). If your motherboard reacts the same way (not sure if you've updated to the latest HWiNFO yet or not), you'd likely be able to lower your Vcore with the added stability of a higher LLC.

https://flic.kr/p/TwPvHR


----------



## Crysis90

1.6 V from BIOS (manual)
LLC Level 4
Special "home-made" water-cooling solution


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Define safe? I wouldnt raise an eyebrow with spikes to 1.5 but that is just me.


This may help you. I'm currently running y-cruncher and am gathering some load, peak, and dip info.

I'm using a histogram to better see how much droop and spikes I am getting.

The idea is, you want to keep your spikes bellow 1.45v. That is the so called safe voltage in the OC guide. So I set my histogram range for a high of 1.45 and my low of my lowest recorded voltage during stress testing.


----------



## LittleVulpix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crysis90*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.6 V from BIOS (manual)
> LLC Level 4
> Special "home-made" water-cooling solution


You have the same kinda thing as me. Which temps do you trust?







Aren't the Tdie temps too low? I don't know which temps to trust and it's driving me nuts because I don't know if my CPU is overheating or if it's just running kinda hot...


----------



## Crysis90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleVulpix*
> 
> You have the same kinda thing as me. Which temps do you trust?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't the Tdie temps too low? I don't know which temps to trust and it's driving me nuts because I don't know if my CPU is overheating or if it's just running kinda hot...


Temperatures are real (Idle).








Secret hides here:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crysis90*
> 
> Temperatures are real (Idle).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secret hides here:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice overkill!


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crysis90*
> 
> Temperatures are real (Idle).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secret hides here:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Absolutely Brilliant.

On a side note, gigabyte has a beta bios out for the K7 and Gaming 5 that adds the new microcode. So maybe we'll be seeing something from Asus soon.


----------



## drzoidberg33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crysis90*
> 
> Temperatures are real (Idle).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secret hides here:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hope you have low humidity in that room!


----------



## Crysis90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> Nice overkill!


Haven't seen these, yet.





Cinebench's run at 4.1 Ghz was done with 1.5625 V (manual) and LLC Level 4.
Don't know why CPU-Z reads over 1.6 V.

At 4.15 Ghz and 4.2 Ghz I can't complete any of them.
Even with 1.6 V from BIOS (manual).

Still, IDLE temps (Tctl) are pretty amazing.


----------



## malitze

Ice bucket challenge revival? Nice setup


----------



## Crysis90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Ice bucket challenge revival? Nice setup


Yep!
Stole the idea from something similar (this guy):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYCdv8NaqJM&t=1s


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> This may help you. I'm currently running y-cruncher and am gathering some load, peak, and dip info.
> 
> I'm using a histogram to better see how much droop and spikes I am getting.
> 
> The idea is, you want to keep your spikes bellow 1.45v. That is the so called safe voltage in the OC guide. So I set my histogram range for a high of 1.45 and my low of my lowest recorded voltage during stress testing.


I saw your histogram in a previous post and I like the idea but I dont fully understand your hesitance toward a more stable voltage. What percent do those spikes represent for the period recorded (well below one percent from the looks of it)? In the meantime, your vcore is below your desired number for likely 90 plus percent of the run (unless you're arbitrarily increasing the vcore to compensate for the vdroop which is the whole point of LLC).

Edit: This is also the likely cause of your WHEA errors while running the vcore you're attempting.


----------



## madweazl

One hour later, after being polled 1800 times, the average vcore is exactly what was set in BIOS. That is the kind of accuracy and stability you're after while overclocking. The spikes of 1.439 are completely inconsequential (representing a fraction of time) and are still considerably lower than what the CPU sees at default settings.

https://flic.kr/p/Si1ja8


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> One hour later, after being polled 1800 times, the average vcore is exactly what was set in BIOS. That is the kind of accuracy and stability you're after while overclocking. The spikes of 1.439 are completely inconsequential (representing a fraction of time) and are still considerably lower than what the CPU sees at default settings.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/Si1ja8


Btw m8 that's an old p95 you are useing
p95v291.show correct Chip and uses different pack sizes


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> One hour later, after being polled 1800 times, the average vcore is exactly what was set in BIOS. That is the kind of accuracy and stability you're after while overclocking. The spikes of 1.439 are completely inconsequential (representing a fraction of time) and are still considerably lower than what the CPU sees at default settings.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/Si1ja8


LLC 5?


----------



## Timur Born

I am currently testing SOC voltage. For that I set everything to defaults, except for running the RAM at 3200-14-14-14-34-1T. Then I lower Vsoc to 0.8 V, check booting and stability with all three of my RAM kits (Flare X, Ripjaws V, TridentZ). When a test fails I increase Vsoc step by step.

Low SOC voltage leads to:

- Code 8.
- F9 Post loop.
- 0D Post freeze.
- Reboot without BSOD or Post code.

The TrizdentZ boot at slightly lower Vsoc than the other two RAM kits. This is a bit surprising, because when I tried 3600-25-18-18-18 earlier the Ripjaws booted at settings that the other two did not boot with. None were stable even at Vsoc 1.25 V, though.

I will try to test if temperature/cooling has an effect of SOC stability. Earlier I tried 4.0 GHz + 3200-14-14-14-39 with full fans/pump and lowest fans/pump and got Code 8 at low fan settings. This happened while reported Tctl was around 70-75°C, so not exactly at CPU melting temps.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Btw m8 that's an old p95 you are useing
> p95v291.show correct Chip and uses different pack sizes


Awesome, thanks for the heads up. How long has it been out (havent checked in a couple weeks now)?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> LLC 5?


That was done with LLC 4.


----------



## Ubardog

dunno about a couple of weeks ;p

Stresses CPU "properly"


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> dunno about a couple of weeks ;p
> 
> Stresses CPU "properly"


Wasnt available on the official site but various sources did have it; no wonder I didnt find it LOL.


----------



## geoxile

Decided to go with the Crosshair after finding out it has AM3 mounting holes, why don't more motherboards have this feature? Any recommendations on what cooler to get to OC a 1700 to ~3.9GHz? I was trying to decide between a Hyper 212 Evo and Noctua NH-U14S


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Decided to go with the Crosshair after finding out it has AM3 mounting holes, why don't more motherboards have this feature? Any recommendations on what cooler to get to OC a 1700 to ~3.9GHz? I was trying to decide between a Hyper 212 Evo and Noctua NH-U14S


Have a Hyper 212 Evo on "FrankenRyzen" while I wait for EK to release the monoblock.

"Properly" loaded









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://flic.kr/p/TwYAwk


----------



## Safetytrousers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Decided to go with the Crosshair after finding out it has AM3 mounting holes


The AM3 holes are of limited use. Even if you have an AM3 backplate (and not all existing coolers do), the screws you have may not be quite the right height for good contact of the heat sink. You may well have to end up, one way or the other, waiting for an AM4 mounting set anyway.
The AM3 holes were one of the sells for the board for me*, but I was to discover they are of no use for my H100i v2. Gladly I got the AM4 bracket for it today.
(*I'm happy with the board anyway)


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crysis90*
> 
> Temperatures are real (Idle).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secret hides here:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hah, that is very close to something i've been thinking about trying, but probably wouldnt be as effective as THAT!

Run an duct from an A/C outlet to the radiator


----------



## frostburg

I'm assembling a 1800X-based workstation and noticed that ram vendors aren't that forthcoming regarding where they source components, so is there any recommended 32gb kit that has a reasonable chance to work at 3200? High speed Flare X kits don't seem to be available.


----------



## Reikoji

Survived 15min 8gb ram. i suppose 8hrs and 64gb or bust?


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Have a Hyper 212 Evo on "FrankenRyzen" while I wait for EK to release the monoblock.
> 
> "Properly" loaded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/TwYAwk


I hope I'm reading the right temps but approx 69C on full load at 3.9Ghz at 1.36V?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Safetytrousers*
> 
> The AM3 holes are of limited use. Even if you have an AM3 backplate (and not all existing coolers do), the screws you have may not be quite the right height for good contact of the heat sink. You may well have to end up, one way or the other, waiting for an AM4 mounting set anyway.
> The AM3 holes were one of the sells for the board for me*, but I was to discover they are of no use for my H100i v2. Gladly I got the AM4 bracket for it today.
> (*I'm happy with the board anyway)


I've been swindled...


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frostburg*
> 
> I'm assembling a 1800X-based workstation and noticed that ram vendors aren't that forthcoming regarding where they source components, so is there any recommended 32gb kit that has a reasonable chance to work at 3200? High speed Flare X kits don't seem to be available.


until AMD gives Mobo vendors what they need to make it happen, 32 and 64 gb aren't likely to run at the listed timings (unless someone has done 32gb @ listed timings that I missed).

i'd suggest - https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232218

i'm using the 64gb variant of that, but 18-18-18-18-39-1T timings.


----------



## frostburg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> until AMD gives Mobo vendors what they need to make it happen, 32 and 64 gb aren't likely to run at the listed timings (unless someone has done 32gb @ listed timings that I missed).
> 
> i'd suggest - https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232218
> 
> i'm using the 64gb variant of that, but 18-18-18-18-39-1T timings.


Thanks. The 4x8 instead of 2x16 suggestion in the OP is outdated?


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> 0902 was 2t command rate while 1002 is 1t, if I remember correctly. Might be too tight for your RAM at these timings.


This is why I feel that the Asus ROG team should have one BIOS that lets you pick 1T or 2T, and adjusts accordingly. Many people who went with a Ryzen 7 processor also decided to go 32GB, but also wanted 2x16 instead of 4x8, meaning 2T.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> This is why I feel that the Asus ROG team should have one BIOS that lets you pick 1T or 2T, and adjusts accordingly. Many people who went with a Ryzen 7 processor also decided to go 32GB, but also wanted 2x16 instead of 4x8, meaning 2T.


I'm guessing they will. But it'll be around the same time the secondary RAM timings are released for us to change as well. And that will probably happen after the big May AGESA update goes out to manufacturers.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frostburg*
> 
> Thanks. The 4x8 instead of 2x16 suggestion in the OP is outdated?


I forgot about that. go with the 4x8, since Elmor says its a better choice for 32gb.

But as MNMadman said, the May AGESA update may make 2x32 and 4x64 run just fine with their listed timings and speeds, but we'll have to see when the time comes.


----------



## Reikoji

another 15min but with up to 32gb ram.


----------



## aDyerSituation

So 2T = dual rank?

I'm confused if someone could clarify


----------



## rt123

2T is command rate, which is a RAM timing.

Dual rank means RAM modules with ICs mounted on both sides. All 16GB sticks you can buy on Newegg today are dual rank.
While most* 8GB modules are single rank.

And all 4Gb modules are definitely single rank. Taking only about ddr4 here.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> I hope I'm reading the right temps but approx 69C on full load at 3.9Ghz at 1.36V?
> I've been swindled...


It maxed just over 71° with that version of Prime95 but was a little hotter in another. I've seen as high as 82° with IBT I think but that was with more vcore too. I'm also running two fans on the 212 in push/pull which made about a 3° difference. Outside of that, it has Noctua NTH1 for TIM but that is it; no outside fans blowing on it in the room or anything (ambient in my office is currently 20.1°). ATCS 840 with the stock fans (surprised they still worked actually as this case hasnt been used in years LOL).


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aDyerSituation*
> 
> So 2T = dual rank?
> 
> I'm confused if someone could clarify


There is no direct correlation. There can be 1T dual-rank kits and 2T single-rank kits.


----------



## Disasterpiec99

Hey guys i have a 1700 and the memory can be set to 3200 i was using this processor in my house but i decided to buy a new rig for my office went to micro center today and got a 1700x but it will only boot to 2933 does that mean the 1700x has a bad controler? I mean same ram same board but 1700 will hit 3200 and the 1700x only hit 2933

Also i just notice

1700 is made in Malaysia
1700x is made in China

Does this have anything to do with this?
Should i exchange the 1700x for one made in malaysia?


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Well, my chip seems to have survived its 1.6v happy hour lol
> 
> Hopefully no long term damage, it never left bios before I reset everything to auto and rebooted


Your probably OK, Mine did 1.8v something, shutdown from within windows and it did cause damage. Still somewhat usable but now more limited. All I can say I definitely messed up and will be way way more careful. Have a brand new shinny 1700x on it's way now.


----------



## madweazl

Tried another run at 3950 but ended up with some errors (no crash which is promising). Time to up the vcore and go again.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://flic.kr/p/Sih6hH


----------



## madweazl

Uh oh, getting closer. Time to start Prime95 for the night.

CPU 39.5x
Vcore 1.38125
LLC 4
SoC .950
DRAM 1.35
PLL 1.80
DRAM Boot 1.40


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://flic.kr/p/SXasqs


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disasterpiec99*
> 
> Hey guys i have a 1700 and the memory can be set to 3200 i was using this processor in my house but i decided to buy a new rig for my office went to micro center today and got a 1700x but it will only boot to 2933 does that mean the 1700x has a bad controler? I mean same ram same board but 1700 will hit 3200 and the 1700x only hit 2933
> 
> Also i just notice
> 
> 1700 is made in Malaysia
> 1700x is made in China
> 
> Does this have anything to do with this?
> Should i exchange the 1700x for one made in malaysia?


I too have wondered about the China vs Malaysia. But what ram kit?


----------



## savagebunny

So if elmor wanted to add/confirm about the G.skill kit F4-3200C14D-16GTZSK, I took the heatspreaders off..

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/6780_30#post_25965187


----------



## Reikoji

Well, they are already on the QVL. 14-14-14-34 are all Samsung B aren't they? even if they are Z170 platform specific (somewhere i think he said stay away from ram with such intel specific branding on them, if possible)


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Well, they are already on the QVL. 14-14-14-34 are all Samsung B aren't they? even if they are Z170 platform specific (somewhere i think he said stay away from ram with such intel specific branding on them, if possible)


Some people like seeing the IC's under the hood.


----------



## Reikoji

Just sayin







. Its just kinda like deliding a Ryzen even tho we've already heard that it would be pointless, and dangerous, to do so... imo.

Tho i remember when I was a youngster I liked to take my toys and some game consoles apart to see what was inside







.


----------



## Disasterpiec99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> I too have wondered about the China vs Malaysia. But what ram kit?


Gskill Samsung b 3600 cl16


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Just sayin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Its just kinda like deliding a Ryzen even tho we've already heard that it would be pointless, and dangerous, to do so... imo.


Comes down to the Micron D9 days, needed certain D9's for certain speeds and timings. Maybe down the road, maybe the SEC 646 will results better than the SEC 704 which I have. Then again, I've been taking stuff apart for too long and taking HS's off so its not a big issues. With Ryzen, we already know the batch since its on the IHS









Myself been OCing since I was 15, now I'm 24


----------



## Reikoji

Speaking of QVL, i notice two 4x8gb versions of Gskill Flare X (that they arent selling yet) are added to 3200mhz list, but not the 2x8gb version (which they are selling)









Gskill doesn't even have F4-3200C16Q-32GFX or F4-3200C16Q-32GFXR listed on their website. Though I guess we can assume they would work even if they aren't added, just kinda odd in this case.


----------



## serfeldon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Safetytrousers*
> 
> The AM3 holes are of limited use. Even if you have an AM3 backplate (and not all existing coolers do), the screws you have may not be quite the right height for good contact of the heat sink. You may well have to end up, one way or the other, waiting for an AM4 mounting set anyway.
> The AM3 holes were one of the sells for the board for me*, but I was to discover they are of no use for my H100i v2. Gladly I got the AM4 bracket for it today.
> (*I'm happy with the board anyway)


Right, I was wondering this. The physical height of the AM3 CPUs I think are different than the Ryzen CPUs.

Edit 1:
Am3 height from top of pins to top of lid.
http://support.amd.com/TechDocs/40523.pdf page 9 add A1 + A2
A1 = 1.02mm min to 1.46mm max
A2 = 3,10mm min to 3.40mm max
===========================
4.12mm min to 4.86mm max

From the top of the pcb to the seating substrate it is 4mm. So add that and you are at 8.12mm to 8.46mm to the top of the lid.

I don't want to pull off my cooler to measure on my ryzen system. Anyone confirm measurements from top of pcb to top of ryzen lid? Are they the same height? If not, what would this mean for existing am3 mounting solutions. Screws may be too short or long, springs too tight or loose?


----------



## Reikoji

Tried to see if I'm super lucky enough to get 4.2ghz with +0.1 volt offset to work.. nope, crashed not even a second into realbench encoding bench.


----------



## Reikoji

Crashed so hard my anti-virus program broke and I have to re-install it


----------



## seansplayin

I can understand the frustration but the I ask myself, self would you rather still be using your 8350 for the next three months while AMD worked out all the kinks ..... answer nope! I'm super happy with my setup.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disasterpiec99*
> 
> Gskill Samsung b 3600 cl16


hmmm. that's odd. its samsung ram so it should work at 3200. as long as its the 2x8gb version. have you tried upping the SoC voltage? though it should already be high by default at 3200. seems like asus has the board set to 1.15v's for the SoC voltage for 3200. either really bad imc or possibly bad ram. what's the qcode it spews out at you when you try 3200 and are you on 1002?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Speaking of QVL, i notice two 4x8gb versions of Gskill Flare X (that they arent selling yet) are added to 3200mhz list, but not the 2x8gb version (which they are selling)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gskill doesn't even have F4-3200C16Q-32GFX or F4-3200C16Q-32GFXR listed on their website. Though I guess we can assume they would work even if they aren't added, just kinda odd in this case.


the 2x8 3200 is on gskills QVL list for the crosshair. even their promo shots show them testing flare x in general on the crosshair lol. but yeah it is odd.


----------



## Kanuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Just sayin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Its just kinda like deliding a Ryzen even tho we've already heard that it would be pointless, and dangerous, to do so... imo.
> 
> Tho i remember when I was a youngster I liked to take my toys and some game consoles apart to see what was inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yup... Only 2c improvement in Temperature.


----------



## Lofidelity

a question about the LLCs:

For my board everything above LLC2 will increase the load Vcore significantly. If I set 1,39 Vcore LL3 I'll end up getting 1,45 - 1,47 under load. Measured with a DMM. If I set 1,42 (4ghz) LLC5 I'll end up getting 1,56 - 1,58V. Again measured with a DMM.

My Board doesn't droop very much in general. Auto will hold the voltages around +-0,02v. Or maybe my DMM is too slow









Is that the same for you?

Just wondering when ppl set up their 4ghz with 1,4xx v with LLC 3 (+) it might not be very healthy for the chip. And CPU-Z and those tools read complete different (read: wrong) values


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> hmmm. that's odd. its samsung ram so it should work at 3200. as long as its the 2x8gb version. have you tried upping the SoC voltage? though it should already be high by default at 3200. seems like asus has the board set to 1.15v's for the SoC voltage for 3200. either really bad imc or possibly bad ram. what's the qcode it spews out at you when you try 3200 and are you on 1002?
> the 2x8 3200 is on gskills QVL list for the crosshair. even their promo shots show them testing flare x in general on the crosshair lol. but yeah it is odd.


Maybe on Gskills site, but not ASUS's.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frostburg*
> 
> I'm assembling a 1800X-based workstation and noticed that ram vendors aren't that forthcoming regarding where they source components, so is there any recommended 32gb kit that has a reasonable chance to work at 3200? High speed Flare X kits don't seem to be available.


Just get 3200-CL14 Ripjaws V or TridentZ. The main difference to the Flare X seems to be different SPD numbers.


----------



## Reikoji

Note to self: disable PC sleep timer when running Prime95...


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lofidelity*
> 
> a question about the LLCs:
> 
> For my board everything above LLC2 will increase the load Vcore significantly. If I set 1,39 Vcore LL3 I'll end up getting 1,45 - 1,47 under load. Measured with a DMM. If I set 1,42 (4ghz) LLC5 I'll end up getting 1,56 - 1,58V. Again measured with a DMM.
> 
> My Board doesn't droop very much in general. Auto will hold the voltages around +-0,02v. Or maybe my DMM is too slow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the same for you?
> 
> Just wondering when ppl set up their 4ghz with 1,4xx v with LLC 3 (+) it might not be very healthy for the chip. And CPU-Z and those tools read complete different (read: wrong) values


You have to lower your offset for every level of LLC you go up. You can keep lower overall voltages running some level of LLC. Most high clockers using LLC3 or 4. Myself, I'm on LVL4 now.

On a 1700, getting 4.0GHz, so far completely stable with an offset of +0.19373v which is 1.3825v core.

Under heavy stress testing It will run at a load voltage of 1.375v and drop down to 1.362v and idle around 1.387v.

But also consider, the higher you go on LLC, the harder your voltage regulation will be working to keep your voltage more stable. This translates to more power and higher heat. You want to monitor your VRM temperature, don't let that get too close to 75c.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Anyone else getting these Warnings in Event Viewer?
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Event 15, ACPI: The embedded controller (EC) returned data when none was requested. The BIOS might be trying to access the EC without synchronizing with the operating system. This data will be ignored. No further action is necessary; however, you should check with your computer manufacturer for an upgraded BIOS.
> 
> I can't see if causing an issue, it's just weird.


I get this on Win 7 Pro x64 as well. It seems sporadic on occurrence. For example my PC was on from ~20:00 on the 02/04/17 til 00:32 on the 04/04/17, in that period 11 of those events.

Event_ID_15.zip 2k .zip file


I'm hoping in next UEFI Asus resolve the issue where CPU Sensor isn't matching tCTL, it did for me on 0902, but anything after that it's an issue.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



CPU loaded with Y-Cruncher, both tests done same day.





Also hoping the UEFI fan profile can allow something a bit higher than 75°C as MAX temp, something like even 80°C be handy.

I ran a metal ruler edge across both R7 1700 IHS, the 2nd definitely has more of a "dimple" for solder between die and IHS. As temps seem ~5°C higher on 2nd vs 1st I'm planning lapping the IHS and HS base.

Any news @elmor on next release of UEFI? cheers







.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Your probably OK, Mine did 1.8v something, shutdown from within windows and it did cause damage. Still somewhat usable but now more limited. All I can say I definitely messed up and will be way way more careful. Have a brand new shinny 1700x on it's way now.


Ouch.

What's it doing now to make it limited?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Well, my chip seems to have survived its 1.6v happy hour lol
> 
> Hopefully no long term damage, it never left bios before I reset everything to auto and rebooted
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Your probably OK, Mine did 1.8v something, shutdown from within windows and it did cause damage. Still somewhat usable but now more limited. All I can say I definitely messed up and will be way way more careful. Have a brand new shinny 1700x on it's way now.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Ouch.
> 
> What's it doing now to make it limited?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Any info on how this happens? ie settings, etc you guys used that created situation? would like to avoid it.


----------



## ShiftyJ

Passed 1 hour of RB at 3.9, LL2 1.330v. However I had 3 WHEA errors, should I go up to LLC3 and try the same vcore or stay at LLC2 and just up the vcore?


----------



## gupsterg

Personally I'd use LLC [Auto] and right VCORE for OC to stabilise.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Had my VRM overheat on my first run with LLC4 and crashed me to a code 8. Set up a slightly more aggressive fan curve toward the top end of heat from the VRM and CPU.

Ended up actually dropping max power a slight bit and minimum voltage came up a bit as well.

Wen't from a max cpu temp of 64c and a vrm temp of 77c down to 59c and 68c.

My chips seems to work really well with LLC4, just gotta make sure the VRM stays under 75c.

Now to re-test realbench for an hour 16GB.


----------



## jimmy235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> I would stay away from LLC5, my own testing showing spikes outside of safe voltages.


Thats not right. I`m running VCore=Offset and LLC5. Never had something over 1.394V

Cause i was try`n 4 day`s, i set LLC to 2 and after blackscreen to 5. Since then it`s running rockstable.
So i didn`t tried LLC 3 or 4.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Any info on how this happens? ie settings, etc you guys used that created situation? would like to avoid it.


When you use P-States it uses the "universal default" voltage, 1.1875v on 1700, so I then set up a +0.2532v offset to get me to the 1.44v I need to be stable at 3.9Ghz (1.373 to 1.395 under full load).

Trouble is when you get a failed boot the board resets everything to factory settings so you can boot and the CPU goes back to 3.0Ghz at it's default volts, 1.395v in my case, however the +offset remains in place so the CPU gets 1.395v + 0.2532v = 1.6482v


----------



## Ubardog

O
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Any info on how this happens? ie settings, etc you guys used that created situation? would like to avoid it.


OMG i have kicked off about this loads







even had elmor say they are looking into it

Basic the Whole Pstate page resets it self from a fail boot or crash in system, but all other setting stay. This is apprently because of AMD coding

So 1.1v ish on Pstate because of Vid with a 0.2 offset becomes 1.35-1.373 with an offset of 0.2


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> FYI I only worked this out last week after this i think i should post tip of the day
> 
> When I do any testing now . I drop my Pstate and copy it on extreme tweakers page change to manual and adjust fid did
> Its in Decimal and not hexa and that way you can keep Exactly the same offset and if it fails you safe to restart.
> 
> Then once you happy then you can drop it on main page and place values back in Pstate page with out adjusting offset


This is my biggest gripe about this board and i still cant believe its not fix'ed i been moaning about it since day one


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> When you use P-States it uses the "universal default" voltage, 1.1875v on 1700, so I then set up a +0.2532v offset to get me to the 1.44v I need to be stable at 3.9Ghz (1.373 to 1.395 under full load).
> 
> Trouble is when you get a failed boot the board resets everything to factory settings so you can boot and the CPU goes back to 3.0Ghz at it's default volts, 1.395v in my case, however the +offset remains in place so the CPU gets 1.395v + 0.2532v = 1.6482v


This happened to me 10000x..and even higher voltages shown in bios. The bios shows always the highest voltage. I don't think it's also using a hard load there. Probably a method to show the highest value @ your settings. Otherwise everyone has a big chance to overvolt his CPU..


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmy235*
> 
> Thats not right. I`m running VCore=Offset and LLC5. Never had something over 1.394V
> 
> Cause i was try`n 4 day`s, i set LLC to 2 and after blackscreen to 5. Since then it`s running rockstable.
> So i didn`t tried LLC 3 or 4.


A. Don't trust your SW readings that much. I saw it often stuck on readings or even read completely different values Vs DMM

B. You could also use lower LLC with higher offset. It's your choice. I have seen higher tempratures when I used higher voltages on Auto LLC compared to a bit lower offset with LLC 1/2/3


----------



## Timur Born

But DMM readings at ProveIt seem useless, too. Currently I trust software readings more than ProbeIt.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> But DMM readings at ProveIt seem useless, too. Currently I trust software readings more than ProbeIt.


Not completely true. DMM is a better way, but the reps said if you measure it on the back of the socket you get the best result. The one there measures a bit lower. Software reads are crap, they get stuck often, they work on steps, they show different values on different applications / they show differences after resets..
So for me I trust them less then my DMM


----------



## gupsterg

@SpecChum @Ubardog

+rep for info, I must have missed your earlier posts on the matter.

Board "crashes" have been low for me and I can't recall I've seen a crazy voltage in UEFI (ie monitoring box by voltages on Ext.Tweak page). Ho hum if my chips have been zapped it'll just be a roll of the "silicon lottery" again via RMA.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Not completely true. DMM is a better way, but the reps said if you measure it on the back of the socket you get the best result. The one there measures a bit lower. Software reads are crap, they get stuck often, they work on steps, they show different values on different applications / they show differences after resets..
> So for me I trust them less then my DMM


DMM at ProbeIt shows higher Vcore under (ITB AVX) load than during idle and it reads the very *same* voltages using LLC0 (Auto) vs. LLC1. How can I trust that?


----------



## jimmy235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> A. Don't trust your SW readings that much. I saw it often stuck on readings or even read completely different values Vs DMM
> 
> B. You could also use lower LLC with higher offset. It's your choice. I have seen higher tempratures when I used higher voltages on Auto LLC compared to a bit lower offset with LLC 1/2/3


I prefer lower Vcore/Offset and LLC than higher Vcore/Offset without LLC.
I will let it for now and going to play again, when we get a bios update.


----------



## Ubardog

Majestynl It is 100% a bug
Bios safety feature are compromised
1.1875 is standard Vid in Pstate for a 1700 . Say you wanted to put to the "Safe" limit. On paper you could off set 1.1875 +0.2625 = 1.45 right on the button. You boot 4.1ghz open HD64 all is fine CB woo look at my score blar blar then you stress test and it crashes.

AMD code reset the AMD CBS page , Asus Bios not resetting extreme tweakers tab for this boot

So we Back to Stock Vcore/Vid mine is 1.373 With an offset Of 0.2625 =1.6355V Vcore

That's just on paper. Even with out no load this is Damaging to the chip surely . It IS!!! a bug a possibly dangerous one CPU wise. It was a reason why i dropped Pstate for a while till i zeroed in on OC


----------



## Timur Born

Firefox developers fixed the timer resolution issues in a current built (will be up as nightly in 1-2 days). Unfortunately this means even more buzzing noise (changes) coming out of the CH6's VRM section.









For daily use I will likely set my power plan to lower the CPU frequency during idle times as this helps with VRM noise levels (in general, not only CH6 specifically).


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Majestynl It is 100% a bug
> Bios safety feature are compromised
> 1.1875 is standard Vid in Pstate for a 1700 . Say you wanted to put to the "Safe" limit. On paper you could off set 1.1875 +0.2625 = 1.45 right on the button. You boot 4.1ghz open HD64 all is fine CB woo look at my score blar blar then you stress test and it crashes.
> 
> AMD code reset the AMD CBS page , Asus Bios not resetting extreme tweakers tab for this boot
> 
> So we Back to Stock Vcore/Vid mine is 1.373 With an offset Of 0.2625 =1.6355V Vcore
> 
> That's just on paper. Even with out no load this is Damaging to the chip surely . It IS!!! a bug a possibly dangerous one CPU wise. It was a reason why i dropped Pstate for a while till i zeroed in on OC


I know there is a bug there, i found them very early in first place









But what I'm.saying is, I can't believe the bios is working on full load there.. High voltages are bad when you load them fully..


----------



## jimmy235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Firefox developers fixed the timer resolution issues in a current built (will be up as nightly in 1-2 days). Unfortunately this means even more buzzing noise (changes) coming out of the CH6's VRM section.


Do you have a buzzing ch6 too?
mine is terrible.
especially/even when i`m copying data from c:\ to d:\
still not 100% if it is the board or psu. cause psu is sitting right "over" the top.

don`t judge the custom wall mount. it`s not finished yet


----------



## vytls

Can anyone confirm that the G.Skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZR kit is B-Die? Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmy235*
> 
> I prefer lower Vcore/Offset and LLC than higher Vcore/Offset without LLC.
> I will let it for now and going to play again, when we get a bios update.


Same with me, but people are scarred with high peaks happening in micromicroseconds.. I don't


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> I know there is a bug there, i found them very early in first place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what I'm.saying is, I can't believe the bios is working on full load there.. High voltages are bad when you load them fully..


sorry dude i get angry about this issue.

I dont know if other boards do this and i know OC is our choise-know what you doing and all that, but this is a bug a biggy in my eye's

I said this before

I cant believe Asus have not got a massive warning about this ... Embrassing for them yes but its better than peoples chips going pop and not know why. To top it off its really not there fault. When they are Imputing correct ranges and due to mechanics out of there control, change these Safe levels to dangerous ones.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> DMM at ProbeIt shows higher Vcore under (ITB AVX) load than during idle and it reads the very *same* voltages using LLC0 (Auto) vs. LLC1. How can I trust that?


Trust what you want







Im just saying SW reads do have a lot issues..they have been changed very often in bios and Hwinfo since begin. Don't forget that.
In meanwhile probelt gave me same values







so who could you trust more?

I'm not saying probelt is the best. It's just an choice if we need to choose between SW readings Vs DMM pro belt points.


----------



## Timur Born

At stock CPU settings BIOS setup consumes about 20-30 Watts more than idle Windows desktop. So even at high voltages there shouldn't be too much current.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Trust what you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im just saying SW reads do have a lot issues..they have been changed very often in bios and Hwinfo since begin. Don't forget that.
> In meanwhile probelt gave me same values
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so who could you trust more?
> 
> I'm not saying probelt is the best. It's just an choice if we need to choose between SW readings Vs DMM pro belt points.


The thing is that software does report droop while ProbeIt does not. At 1.40 V Vcore setting + LLC2 ProbeIt measures over 1.43 V under full load, LLC0 & LL1 measure 1.41 V. That's the opposite of what you would expect in a droop situation.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> sorry dude i get angry about this issue.
> 
> I dont know if other boards do this and i know OC is our choise-know what you doing and all that, but this is a bug a biggy in my eye's
> 
> I said this before
> 
> I cant believe Asus have not got a massive warning about this ... Embrassing for them yes but its better than peoples chips going pop and not know why. To top it off its really not there fault. When they are Imputing correct ranges and due to mechanics out of there control, change these Safe levels to dangerous ones.


I understand your frustrations mate.
But if it was a big bug what could brick CPU's it was already fixed. Probably just like I said. It's showing the highest possible value @ your settings. Imagine the opposite ? That would break a lot of CPU's..


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> The thing is that software does report droop while ProbeIt does not. At 1.40 V Vcore setting + LLC2 ProbeIt measures over 1.43 V under full load, LLC0 & LL1 measure 1.41 V. That's the opposite of what you would expect in a droop situation.


If I'm not wrong the reps said, pro belt isn't showing the right voltages on load.?! So when drops happening it could only go down? No risk there right?


----------



## Ubardog

after a reboot- it shows applied voltages


----------



## pig666eon

hey ive been confused to **** about setting the offset voltage when trying to overclock with pstates, ive tried my best to go over this tread as much as i can but there is just way to many post to see the relevant info. im not a new overclocker by any means but if someone can take the time to explain where they are putting in them values that would be most appreciated! ive tried putting them where i think they should be but my voltage is always way way above what i set it to

there is no info about this online ive checked, if there is even a link i can go read up on it also i would gladly take a look at that also, id much rather understand whats going on rather than be shown


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> If I'm not wrong the reps said, pro belt isn't showing the right voltages on load.?! So when drops happening the could only go down? No risk there right?


Yea will only show correct idle @ probelt , So this should mean in turn you can't correctly measure spikes either ?


----------



## Timur Born

Does anyone know of a software way to measure SB voltage?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> If I'm not wrong the reps said, pro belt isn't showing the right voltages on load.?! So when drops happening it could only go down? No risk there right?


No risk, no, but measurements going in the opposite direction of what happens in reality are useless, even more so when it shows the same result at two different LLC settings.

BTW: I just donated 15 EUR to HWinfo. Martin absolutely deserves getting paid for the job.


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pig666eon*
> 
> hey ive been confused to **** about setting the offset voltage when trying to overclock with pstates, ive tried my best to go over this tread as much as i can but there is just way to many post to see the relevant info. im not a new overclocker by any means but if someone can take the time to explain where they are putting in them values that would be most appreciated! ive tried putting them where i think they should be but my voltage is always way way above what i set it to
> 
> there is no info about this online ive checked, if there is even a link i can go read up on it also i would gladly take a look at that also, id much rather understand whats going on rather than be shown


We need more Info off you to help in any way









But for now go here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db/0_100

and +1 gupsterg


----------



## Lofidelity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmy235*
> 
> Thats not right. I`m running VCore=Offset and LLC5. Never had something over 1.394V
> 
> Cause i was try`n 4 day`s, i set LLC to 2 and after blackscreen to 5. Since then it`s running rockstable.
> So i didn`t tried LLC 3 or 4.


don't trust those readings. Use a DMM to measure! For me it shows 1,46v but when I measure it's 1,55+ that's whith LLC5. That's not ProbeIt but behind the socket.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Does anyone know of a software way to measure SB voltage?


HWiNFO > Asus EC > +1.05V Chipset is SB







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lofidelity*
> 
> ..... That's not ProbeIt but behind the socket.


Any chance of share on where you place the probes for socket measuring of VCORE? cheers







.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Does anyone know of a software way to measure SB voltage?
> No risk, no, but measurements going in the opposite direction of what happens in reality are useless, even more so when it shows the same result at two different LLC settings.
> 
> BTW: I just donated 15 EUR to HWinfo. Martin absolutely deserves getting paid for the job.


+rep for you! You are 100% right.!


----------



## pig666eon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> We need more Info off you to help in any way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But for now go here
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db/0_100
> 
> and +1 gupsterg


amazing dude thanks i dont know how i missed this, ill have a good read and see if my situation changes


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> HWiNFO > Asus EC > +1.05V Chipset is SB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Any chance of share on where you place the probes for socket measuring of VCORE? cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Stupid me!








Turns out that Pantsoftime over at Anandtech was correct, I have to increase SB voltage in order to get proper PCIe card detection in the chipset connected PCIe slots. Still testing, but once a (problematic) card is detected with increased SB voltage it remains detected with lowered to default voltage. I assume a cold-boot will break that, but haven't checked yet.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Some people like seeing the IC's under the hood.


For those unaware of its existence like I was until recently, Thaiphoon Burner is pretty reliable and easier than removing the heatsinks.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

@Elmor

When i installed USB 3.0 AMD Driver it not recognize my Keyboard & Mouse !
Only Standard MS Driver working as intended:

AMD USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller - 1.0 (Microsoft)

Any sugestions?
The MtG Magic Duels on Stem don't working with USB from CPU 1-4 ! (i can't cast spells, mouse working but not







)
Keyboard working oK in MtG, mouse don't
Also in BIOS mouse behave way too fast.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Just passed a round of Real Bench with my new settings for LLC4.

On to 100 loops of x264.


----------



## pig666eon

i just seems to be hitting a wall tbh

ive been messing around with both ways to try and overclock my 1700x, i can hit 3.9ghz with about 1.33v stable in both pstate and manual oc but when i try and go to 3.925ghz regardless of the voltage its just crashes instantly. i have gone up to 1.42v and still the same....

i have tried loads of different combinations and now inc offsets and it doesnt make a difference anything over 3.9ghz and it just pops....


----------



## mickeykool

After leaving computer on for few days running HWiNFO to monitor temps it seems to stall at 50C. Tried closing program and opening it again same thing. But if reboot its back to normal. Not sure whats up with this.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pig666eon*
> 
> i just seems to be hitting a wall tbh
> 
> ive been messing around with both ways to try and overclock my 1700x, i can hit 3.9ghz with about 1.33v stable in both pstate and manual oc but when i try and go to 3.925ghz regardless of the voltage its just crashes instantly. i have gone up to 1.42v and still the same....
> 
> i have tried loads of different combinations and now inc offsets and it doesnt make a difference anything over 3.9ghz and it just pops....


You found your wall... Thats the big wall where we all talking about..


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> After leaving computer on for few days running HWiNFO to monitor temps it seems to stall at 50C. Tried closing program and opening it again same thing. But if reboot its back to normal. Not sure whats up with this.


Yeah I also noticed something similar. Maybe related to these EC warnings that pop up now and then?

Code:



Code:


: The embedded controller (EC) returned data when none was requested. The BIOS might be trying to access the EC without synchronizing with the operating system. This data will be ignored. No further action is necessary; however, you should check with your computer manufacturer for an upgraded BIOS.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> After leaving computer on for few days running HWiNFO to monitor temps it seems to stall at 50C. Tried closing program and opening it again same thing. But if reboot its back to normal. Not sure whats up with this.


Which version are u using ?


----------



## mickeykool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Which version are u using ?


Was using ver. 48 ( i think) now its updated to .50. I'm not at the computer right now to double check but i know the latest is x.50.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> Was using ver. 48 ( i think) now its updated to .50. I'm not at the computer right now to double check but i know the latest is x.50.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> And here just another build to fix the WATER_FLOW sensor too: www.hwinfo.com/beta/hw64_547_3129.zip


this is the last beta posted here for HWinfo64. Since beta 3125 or 3126 the temperature becoming stuck was fixed i believe.


----------



## majestynl

I would refer everybody to the OP from @gupsterg He has made a very helpful info thread,
including newest/beta version link of HWiNFO:

Ryzen Essential Info with link to owners info DB


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> this is the last beta posted here for HWinfo64. Since beta 3125 or 3126 the temperature becoming stuck was fixed i believe.


I have pulled the intermediate beta builds, as there's now full v5.50 which implements all those updates.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> I have pulled the intermediate beta builds, as there's now full v5.50 which implements all those updates.


ah cool, thanks.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Yeah I also noticed something similar. Maybe related to these EC warnings that pop up now and then?
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> : The embedded controller (EC) returned data when none was requested. The BIOS might be trying to access the EC without synchronizing with the operating system. This data will be ignored. No further action is necessary; however, you should check with your computer manufacturer for an upgraded BIOS.


This is a different thing. It's just a harmless warning by Windows that someone else is trying to access the EC. There's no fix for this, as the EC/ACPI was designed not to be accessed by other tools.


----------



## Ubardog

So If i can boot 4g @ 1.373-1.395v but cant bench ...You think i can get stable with the safe limit 1.45 ?....... btw not trying atm till stuff sorted

I can boot and CB-1741 3.925 @ same voltage but not stable. Even with +1 notch on offset.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> So If i can boot 4g @ 1.373-1.395v but cant bench ...You think i can get stable with the safe limit 1.45 ?....... btw not trying atm till stuff sorted
> 
> I can boot and CB-1741 3.925 @ same voltage but not stable. Even with +1 notch on offset.


No guarantees ! Test and see.. Im fully stable @ 4Ghz - 1.43v.
But...
Can't get it stable @ 4.1! Did try it till 1.46v !
Booting is not important! I could easily boot @ 4.2G with 1.395v!


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> This is a different thing. It's just a harmless warning by Windows that someone else is trying to access the EC. There's no fix for this, as the EC/ACPI was designed not to be accessed by other tools.


Thanks for clarification


----------



## Reikoji

i'll set this for 4 hours next and head for work


----------



## WR-HW95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Any info on how this happens? ie settings, etc you guys used that created situation? would like to avoid it.


I launched TPU program in Windows. It set Vcore 1.64V and started stress testing, Windows booted on 4275MHz and on next boot it saved that Vcore in bios settings.
Good that I went to look in bios what was it doing.


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Does anyone know of a software way to measure SB voltage?
> No risk, no, but measurements going in the opposite direction of what happens in reality are useless, even more so when it shows the same result at two different LLC settings.


Based on the diagram that Elmor provided earlier in this thread (someone else dug it up when I was complaining about the same thing earlier) it seems that the ProbeIt points are connected to the VRM output instead of the socket. The VRMs have a remote sense signal under the socket and will boost their voltage accordingly. LLC likely "enhances" this effect further. The IR drop across the power plane is missing from our measurement. As the losses increase so does the VRM output voltage, hence the rising voltage.

I'm planning on running an experiment with a few different loads to get a better sense of the "offset" needed to the DMM measurement. We may even be able to deduce the plane resistance if the HWinfo current readings are close to correct.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> I have pulled the intermediate beta builds, as there's now full v5.50 which implements all those updates.


I installed it this morning and noticed the vcore readings were a bit higher than the previous version; vcore was reading (in the motherboard section) 1.395 prior to the update but is now 1.417v (best I can remember) with identical settings. Were there any adjustments in this regard? Ambient rooms temps were a couple degrees cooler this morning but I wouldn't suspect enough to account for the difference. I didn't have a chance to do any digging as I had to leave for work but I'll shake it down when I get home this evening.

On another note, I truly appreciate the time and effort you're putting into it!


----------



## Disasterpiec99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> hmmm. that's odd. its samsung ram so it should work at 3200. as long as its the 2x8gb version. have you tried upping the SoC voltage? though it should already be high by default at 3200. seems like asus has the board set to 1.15v's for the SoC voltage for 3200. either really bad imc or possibly bad ram. what's the qcode it spews out at you when you try 3200 and are you on 1002?
> the 2x8 3200 is on gskills QVL list for the crosshair. even their promo shots show them testing flare x in general on the crosshair lol. but yeah it is odd.


Yes i did i try 1.15 and 1.20

I dont think is bad ram because i can drop the 1700 back in and ram is fine at 3200 even 3600 with blck overclock

Im thinking this 1700x has a bad imc

It will just boot loop when i set it to 3200 and then defaults to 2133


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> Based on the diagram that Elmor provided earlier in this thread (someone else dug it up when I was complaining about the same thing earlier) it seems that the ProbeIt points are connected to the VRM output instead of the socket. The VRMs have a remote sense signal under the socket and will boost their voltage accordingly. LLC likely "enhances" this effect further. The IR drop across the power plane is missing from our measurement. As the losses increase so does the VRM output voltage, hence the rising voltage.
> 
> I'm planning on running an experiment with a few different loads to get a better sense of the "offset" needed to the DMM measurement. We may even be able to deduce the plane resistance if the HWinfo current readings are close to correct.


Me and probarly many users here would be happy if you could run your experiment!
+reps are waiting for you....


----------



## Disasterpiec99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vytls*
> 
> Can anyone confirm that the G.Skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZR kit is B-Die? Thanks ahead of time!


It is this is what i have


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I installed it this morning and noticed the vcore readings were a bit higher than the previous version; vcore was reading (in the motherboard section) 1.395 prior to the update but is now 1.417v (best I can remember) with identical settings. Were there any adjustments in this regard? Ambient rooms temps were a couple degrees cooler this morning but I wouldn't suspect enough to account for the difference. I didn't have a chance to do any digging as I had to leave for work but I'll shake it down when I get home this evening.
> 
> On another note, I truly appreciate the time and effort you're putting into it!


There was no change in Vcore reporting. You might also have a look at the "CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)", which is a straight readout from the VRM.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> For those unaware of its existence like I was until recently, Thaiphoon Burner is pretty reliable and easier than removing the heatsinks.


First try went BSOD during eeprom read. Second try showed manufacturer "Samsung" on B2 dimm, but no manufacturer on B1 dimm. Consecutive tries show no manufacturer on both dimms. After some resets (and CLR CMOS) I tried again to first read B2 (Samsung) and then it stopped identifying the manufacturer.


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> There was no change in Vcore reporting. You might also have a look at the "CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)", which is a straight readout from the VRM.


aRGHHH :d just the man I know you have explained it before but in laymen terms

what exactly is the SVI2 ....

I am using it as my ref. point for now also could you please take a guess at why my CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) Vs Vcore is so low compared to others. at load i get nearly 0.1v difference.

Even thou we have put the cpu in OC mode (giving control to board) I feel the chip is still effecting the V taken or given by the vrn


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> aRGHHH :d just the man I know you have explained it before but in laymen terms
> 
> what exactly is the SVI2 ....
> 
> I am using it as my ref. point for now also could you please take a guess at why my CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) Vs Vcore is so low compared to others. at load i get nearly 0.1v difference.
> 
> Even thou we have put the cpu in OC mode (giving control to board) I feel the chip is still effecting the V taken or given by the vrn


The difference has also been explained here - it's due to the way how the voltage is measured.
Something like the uncertainty principle in quantum theory


----------



## Timur Born

Martin, did you see my report about your SVI2 sensor measuring fixed voltages with P0 state overclocking + VCore offset while both the CH6 sensor and my DMM confirmed downvolting during idle?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Martin, did you see my report about your SVI2 sensor measuring fixed voltages with P0 state overclocking + VCore offset while both the CH6 sensor and my DMM confirmed downvolting during idle?


Same here!...

Btw: on load i have vcore @ 1.417 vs SV12 @ 1.356 . Thats exact the amount from my offset


----------



## madweazl

Oops, double post.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmy235*
> 
> I prefer lower Vcore/Offset and LLC than higher Vcore/Offset without LLC.
> I will let it for now and going to play again, when we get a bios update.


For stable clocks, that is the way to do it. Without LLC, you're running a higher idle vcore than needed to compensate for the vdroop. I personally don't like using offsets either as you're now relying on one more variable while trying to find stable settings. Manual vcore and the appropriate LLC are the way to go in my opinion.

Edit: additionally, auto settings for LLC are adding another variable that could be avoided with 15 minutes worth of testing.


----------



## SpecChum

Quick question as I'm really tempted to swap this 1700 for the 1800x I've still got., What's the best way to apply thermal paste for Ryzen? Pea? Cross? Line?

Just under 1.4v for 3.9Ghz isn't good, plus the memory issues (although I've no idea if that's IMC, RAM or mobo).

I've already paid off my card in full so the 1800x is fully paid for already, I'd not miss the money to be honest.

Return is available for 2 more days...


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Quick question as I'm really tempted to swap this 1700 for the 1800x I've still got., What's the best way to apply thermal paste for Ryzen? Pea? Cross? Line?
> 
> Just under 1.4v for 3.9Ghz isn't good, plus the memory issues (although I've no idea if that's IMC, RAM or mobo).
> 
> I've already paid off my card in full so the 1800x is fully paid for already, I'd not miss the money to be honest.
> 
> Return is available for 2 more days...


I've used the pea, cross, line, and spread methods. They all seem to produce the same results so I just put a pea on it and call it good. The only thing that has ever made a difference is using too little (Use too much rather than too little), and cheap thermal compound. For Ryzen I used Deepcool Z9 (It's not electrically conductive) and it has worked well, and also if you use too much you don't have to worry about shorting things out.


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Quick question as I'm really tempted to swap this 1700 for the 1800x I've still got., What's the best way to apply thermal paste for Ryzen? Pea? Cross? Line?
> 
> Just under 1.4v for 3.9Ghz isn't good, plus the memory issues (although I've no idea if that's IMC, RAM or mobo).
> 
> I've already paid off my card in full so the 1800x is fully paid for already, I'd not miss the money to be honest.
> 
> Return is available for 2 more days...


Whats up with 3.8-9
Would an extra 100mhz make a massive difference to you life ?

Just think of that you can do with the 1800X money
Some people go on holiday for the price of a 1800x Or a monitor ect
Pro and cons only YOU can decide


----------



## webhito

How accurate is hwinfo at the moment?
I just grabbed their beta version and I have vcore spikes hitting around 1.413 while under load its not breaking 1.2v as my offset is undervolted.

Also, what temperature sensor should I be looking at, TCTL, TDIE or the crosshairs cpu temperature reading? New platform, total scrub here.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> I've used the pea, cross, line, and spread methods. They all seem to produce the same results so I just put a pea on it and call it good. The only thing that has ever made a difference is using too little (Use too much rather than too little), and cheap thermal compound. For Ryzen I used Deepcool Z9 (It's not electrically conductive) and it has worked well, and also if you use too much you don't have to worry about shorting things out.


Same here, my hydronaut ended up being dried out, barely came out of the tube wouldnt even spread onto the IHS and gave me god awful temps instantly.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Whats up with 3.8-9
> Would an extra 100mhz make a massive difference to you life ?
> 
> Just think of that you can do with the 1800X money
> Some people go on holiday for the price of a 1800x Or a monitor ect
> Pro and cons only YOU can decide


1700x and 1800x do offer a little more tech, tho not fully utilized, with i would say less difficulty in OCing.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Whats up with 3.8-9
> Would an extra 100mhz make a massive difference to you life ?
> 
> Just think of that you can do with the 1800X money
> Some people go on holiday for the price of a 1800x Or a monitor ect
> Pro and cons only YOU can decide


In practical terms, probably not, but I'll be completely honest, I'm in the very fortunate position that I'd not miss £170.


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> In practical terms, probably not, but I'll be completely honest, I'm in the very fortunate position that I'd not miss £170.


170? last time i checked they where £499.99 So much can be done with that.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> How accurate is hwinfo at the moment?
> I just grabbed their beta version and I have vcore spikes hitting around 1.413 while under load its not breaking 1.2v as my offset is undervolted.
> 
> Also, what temperature sensor should I be looking at, TCTL, TDIE or the crosshairs cpu temperature reading? New platform, total scrub here.


Look at which one you think makes the most sense. I look at tctl and mobo cpu temps. For me tdie doesnt read right, its 20°C BELOW my temps, so for me tctl and asus cpu socket already have the offset off under auto miskew. So at peak i reach 50°C at load on tctl and 55°C on the asus cpu temp (which i believe is the socket temp not actual core temp). And it makes sense at 50°C as im on water and water reaches 30°C (its a bit hot in southern France past couple days), my 4690k bare die used to hit 49°C but would be utilized a lot more then the ryzen is, doesnt even break a sweat. Less wattage used equals less heat.

In Gaming my Ryzen doesnt even reach 40°C and thats either balanced or high performance.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> 170? last time i checked they where £499.99 So much can be done with that.


329 + 170


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Look at which one you think makes the most sense. I look at tctl and mobo cpu temps. For me tdie doesnt read right, its 20°C BELOW my temps, so for me tctl and asus cpu socket already have the offset off under auto miskew. So at peak i reach 50°C at load on tctl and 55°C on the asus cpu temp (which i believe is the socket temp not actual core temp). And it makes sense at 50°C as im on water and water reaches 30°C (its a bit hot in southern France past couple days), my 4690k bare die used to hit 49°C but would be utilized a lot more then the ryzen is, doesnt even break a sweat. Less wattage used equals less heat.
> 
> In Gaming my Ryzen doesnt even reach 40°C and thats either balanced or high performance.


Cheers. Regarding the voltage spike, any insight?


----------



## gupsterg

@SpecChum

Ryzen I did a bigger "grain of rice" blob of TIM then say Intel chips. Then used slice of a plastic card to spread.

This method has worked well for me, but then I've never used any other method.

How I see it is, with the spread already done I should be getting best performance straight away instead of waiting for TIM to spread evenly from pressure/warming & cooling, etc.


----------



## Mercurious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> I'm thinking about moving my 3 intakes to the CPU and CPU_OPT with a single spliter. Not sure how much current draw those can handle though, they're silverstone 180mm air penetrators.


Chapter 1 page 24
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/E12601_CROSSHAIR_VI_HERO_UM_V3_WEB.pdf?_ga=1.46636453.323833264.1487786728

This gives you the info on the Motherboard FAN Headers, basically 1A and 12W per header.

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=258&area=en
Says their draw is .45A and 5.4Watts but I don't know if this is your model or not

As you shouldn't exceed the Amperage rating I would not put more than two of those fans on a single header.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> How accurate is hwinfo at the moment?
> I just grabbed their beta version and I have vcore spikes hitting around 1.413 while under load its not breaking 1.2v as my offset is undervolted.
> 
> Also, what temperature sensor should I be looking at, TCTL, TDIE or the crosshairs cpu temperature reading? New platform, total scrub here.


Tdie should be the accurate temp provided you have SenseMi configured properly to account for the 20° offset. As for your other question, there is a new release (5.50 non-beta) but your voltages are going to fluctuate regardless. Your vcore under load is lower because of vdroop; this can be compensated for using the LLC (load line calibration) feature in BIOS. Level 4 provides the most stable vcore for me but that may not be the case for you.

I'd also keep the 1700 over the 1800x unless it provides a significant level of performance over the 1700 (e.g. memory compatibility being the only option that would sway me one way or the other).

As for the question regarding the application of TIM; in the last 20 years I've never seen a measurable difference regardless of technique used. The IHS of the Ryzen is so large that I just spread the TIM (Noctua NTH1) around with my finger and installed the heatsink.

Edit: BlueJ's tdie temps are 20° off because he hasn't set SenseMi appropriately.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @SpecChum
> 
> Ryzen I did a bigger "grain of rice" blob of TIM then say Intel chips. Then used slice of a plastic card to spread.
> 
> This method has worked well for me, but then I've never used any other method.
> 
> How I see it is, with the spread already done I should be getting best performance straight away instead of waiting for TIM to spread evenly from pressure/warming & cooling, etc.


Yea, first time I thought I put too much thermal paste as it spilled over slightly. I ended up doing it again after a few days. However, I think my temps were actually lower the first time than on the second. Second time I used a grain of rice, and I don't think it spread enough. I might have to do it again...


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Yea, first time I thought I put too much thermal paste as it spilled over slightly. I ended up doing it again after a few days. However, I think my temps were actually lower the first time than on the second. Second time I used a grain of rice, and I don't think it spread enough. I might have to do it again...


Needs to be a cooked sized grain of rice to cover the Ryzen if you do it that way.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> Based on the diagram that Elmor provided earlier in this thread (someone else dug it up when I was complaining about the same thing earlier) it seems that the ProbeIt points are connected to the VRM output instead of the socket. The VRMs have a remote sense signal under the socket and will boost their voltage accordingly. LLC likely "enhances" this effect further. The IR drop across the power plane is missing from our measurement. As the losses increase so does the VRM output voltage, hence the rising voltage.
> 
> I'm planning on running an experiment with a few different loads to get a better sense of the "offset" needed to the DMM measurement. We may even be able to deduce the plane resistance if the HWinfo current readings are close to correct.


Hello

While good in theory it is doubtful this info can be found using any software reported values. The errors introduced because of the ADC resolution and any added divider circuits will be too large to compute accurate plane/trace resistance.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Cheers. Regarding the voltage spike, any insight?


Try the newer 5.50-3130 see if it fixes it. Martin updates hwinfo pretty much daily especially for Ryzen. its unbelievable, if most devs actually developed games this way we'd all be the better for it.


----------



## Ubardog

WTH...... 250 A and 3.1v



HD64 been running all day in background just check on it and see this....

Started running a graph and log to see it it happens again......


----------



## nycgtr

Noticed that my 960 does not play nice with even a bclk of 104 lol. I was gonna get some new ram to hit 3200 with 4 sticks but seeing May might bring some nice improvements. I will just settle for the 2666 for now. Not even worth the hassle for the time being.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Noticed that my 960 does not play nice with even a bclk of 104 lol. I was gonna get some new ram to hit 3200 with 4 sticks but seeing May might bring some nice improvements. I will just settle for the 2666 for now. Not even worth the hassle for the time being.


Hmm, I have a 960 Evo in mine and it is fine to about 107.5mhz. This is a 250gb model.


----------



## Timur Born

There is a comments section on the Gigabyte Beta BIOS site where someone claims he can do 4x 8gb at 3200-CL14 now. What's a bit strange about this is that he is using some new compatibility mode, which supposedly combines old Agesa 1000 memory code with new 1004 for all the rest.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> WTH...... 250 A and 3.1v
> 
> 
> 
> HD64 been running all day in background just check on it and see this....
> 
> Started running a graph and log to see it it happens again......


Anomalies happen... There is a new version (5.50) available as well.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Hmm, I have a 960 Evo in mine and it is fine to about 107.5mhz. This is a 250gb model.


Weird at 104 I have programs that don't even load, that load fine prior. Was just checking ram prices again and ***FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

The gskill kit i bought last year for 154 is now 290 on amazon and newegg.


----------



## webhito

Pretty sure everyone already knows this one, q code 8? Getting it randomly even on the desktop, boot loop afterwards until I clear cmos.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> WTH...... 250 A and 3.1v
> 
> 
> 
> HD64 been running all day in background just check on it and see this....
> 
> Started running a graph and log to see it it happens again......


Scary, I was worried about mine being at 1.44 even undervolted lol.


----------



## Targonis

Has anyone seen or heard anything about an update from 0038(for those of us with 2T memory)? Were the bugs fixed in 1002 from 1001 also in 0038?


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Weird at 104 I have programs that don't even load, that load fine prior. Was just checking ram prices again and ***FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> The gskill kit i bought last year for 154 is now 290 on amazon and newegg.


I think there has been a mad rush of people buying RAM for Ryzen, either that, or the prices are just horrible. I bought my 16 cas g.skill set(2x16) for $178 on the day Ryzen first became available for pre-order, and I've been watching the prices go up and up and up.


----------



## Ubardog

Just went and borrowed a DMM off a mate gonna test psu and Probelt after dinner

And omg i didn't notice at 1st 1

173V on 1.05V Chipset

3.1v on cpu core and Soc Voltage....

This must be softwear surely other wise PC would not be running.....

Also my Qcode is normal 24 is now 40 ....I really worried

Qcode 8 is a normal crash from OC .. 90% of time cpu not getting enough volts.... but in your case an UC/UV


----------



## Timur Born

Do a Clear CMOS and measure again. Make sure to use the ProbeIt Ground point when you measure voltages at ProbeIt.


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Do a Clear CMOS and measure again. Make sure to use the ProbeIt Ground point when you measure voltages at ProbeIt.


I have not measured useing DMM yet!

Im on about this


----------



## SwiperNoSwiping

Really waiting for the new BIOS right now, to be honest.
My G.Skill kit (3200cl16, single rank, not b-die) won't even run on 2666 on bios 1002. Hits the ceiling at 2400 strap. Runs 2666 on that 2T bios (0038 I think?). Also runs 3200 15-15-15-36 1T on my z170 board without issues. Tried boot voltage up to 1.42, tried SOC up to 1.15, can't post and that's it. Even at 2666 I have to say that there are some clear advantages even in gaming when I compare my 1700x to my 6700k (@4.8). In games I play Ryzen never stutters. At all. You can't see that in logs, graphs, and Rivatuner would show a drop to like 33 FPS on my 6700k, (obviously MMO engine, you know how they're coded lol) not lower, but that's not what I'm seeing, because stutters are often quite noticeable. So it's kind of a weird scenario, where 6700k supposedly provides me with better "average" framerate, yet I prefer gaming on Ryzen because there are no stutters and no stutters means no input mistakes connected to that and overall more pleasant experience.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Just went and borrowed a DMM off a mate gonna test psu and Probelt after dinner
> 
> And omg i didn't notice at 1st 1
> 
> 173V on 1.05V Chipset
> 
> 3.1v on cpu core and Soc Voltage....
> 
> This must be softwear surely other wise PC would not be running.....
> 
> Also my Qcode is normal 24 is now 40 ....I really worried
> 
> Qcode 8 is a normal crash from OC .. 90% of time cpu not getting enough volts.... but in your case an UC/UV


Codes 24, 30, and 40, are perfectly normal.


----------



## madweazl

Edit: I thought there were some issues with HWiNFO and other apps not playing well together; perhaps this is a contributing factor?


----------



## pantsoftime

To do the IR drop testing I planned on doing I relocated the motherboard from the benchtop into a case with a motherboard tray that has an opening on the back. This makes it easier to probe the caps on the back of the socket because everything is vertical. In the process of doing this I found that the motherboard would frequently not POST until I played with the mounting pressure of the backplate that I'm using and I often had to apply some inward force on it. This became frustrating but I was eventually able to get it working. This coincides with many of the woes of this thread with different backplate mounting schemes causing problems with peoples systems.

Anyways with that out of the way, here's what I was able to come up with...

To minimize the variability of the load I applied a "high performance" power profile with minimal background apps. I took measurements at two different loads to attempt to verify correlation. I used the CPU-Z stress test function in an attempt to use a simple test that does not have varying load and is mostly CPU-core focused. This should minimize the amount of unpredictable effects due to memory transactions, I/O activity, etc. ADC measurements were taken in HWinfo64 5.50-3130 and other measurements taken with DMM.

The test is intended to get only a rough idea of the drop of the power plane. There are many tolerances to these measurements but I attempted to average out values to reduce these effects. The CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) numbers are provided as additional info and are not involved in the calculations.

*Test #1:*
Settings: Stock 1700X core clocks/voltage, 3200MHz RAM
CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN): 1.194V
CPU Core Current (SVI2 TFN): 55.079A
ProbeIT Vcore: 1.244V
Capacitor on back of socket: 1.203V
Loss : 41mV
Effective plane resistance: 0.744mOhms

*Test #2:*
Settings: 1700X overclocked to 3.9, 3200MHz RAM
CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN): 1.325V
CPU Core Current (SVI2 TFN): 73.265A
ProbeIT Vcore: 1.390V
Capacitor on back of socket: 1.337V
Loss: 53mV
Effective plane resistance: 0.723mOhms

Given that these measurements are within a couple of percent of one another, I believe that we can effectively estimate the actual Vcore voltage by using the CPU Core Current (SVI2 TFN) measurement in HWinfo64 and plugging in about ~0.73mOhms as the plane resistance against the ProbeIT point voltage measurement. I would need more samples to get a more accurate number, but I believe this should be close enough for most use cases.

This also shows that the CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) numbers are reasonable, but perhaps a couple of ADC counts lower than reality.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Sorry but sounds impossible to call stable with ZERO offset @4Ghz?? Cinebenh is just an bench not a stresstest...




It passed. 4+ghz, no voltage increase. ~1.28 under load from vdroop.


----------



## LPCobris

Hello!
So when can we expect a new BIOS allready based on the new AGESA?

I currently have the Corsair LPX 2x8gb DDR4 3200mhz CL16 kit, but cant even post on 3200mhz...










LPC


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPCobris*
> 
> Hello!
> So when can we expect a new BIOS allready based on the new AGESA?
> 
> I currently have the Corsair LPX 2x8gb DDR4 3200mhz CL16 kit, but cant even post on 3200mhz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LPC


Sometime in May


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPCobris*
> 
> Hello!
> So when can we expect a new BIOS allready based on the new AGESA?
> 
> I currently have the Corsair LPX 2x8gb DDR4 3200mhz CL16 kit, but cant even post on 3200mhz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LPC


The AGESA updates arent supposed to be focused on RAM compatibility.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> I have not measured useing DMM yet!
> 
> Im on about this


I too have that 3v-ish spike in vcore voltage in latest HWinfo. it may just be a bug, as I don't think my CPU would survive an actual 3v spike.

Also the MB doesn't report this spike, max Vcore @ 1.373 vs the other 3.038


----------



## LPCobris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Sometime in May


You are talking about the "new" AGESA that AMD is going to release somewhere still this month...
Im talking about the other AGESA released allready...

Asus is taking the slow router it seems... ASROCK, MSI and Giga are allready rolling out BIOS with that Microcode update...

Best Regards,

LPC


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> There is a comments section on the Gigabyte Beta BIOS site where someone claims he can do 4x 8gb at 3200-CL14 now. What's a bit strange about this is that he is using some new compatibility mode, which supposedly combines old Agesa 1000 memory code with new 1004 for all the rest.


You can simply look for me within this forum buddy.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPCobris*
> 
> You are talking about the "new" AGESA that AMD is going to release somewhere still this month...
> Im talking about the other AGESA released allready...
> 
> Asus is taking the slow router it seems... ASROCK, MSI and Giga are allready rolling out BIOS with that Microcode update...
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> LPC


There is going to be more than one update. This months isnt focused on Dram capability, its to fix the FMA3 thing, sleep bug, decrease some latency by 6n, and one other thing i forget. Next month's is for Dram compatibility.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPCobris*
> 
> Hello!
> So when can we expect a new BIOS allready based on the new AGESA?
> 
> I currently have the Corsair LPX 2x8gb DDR4 3200mhz CL16 kit, but cant even post on 3200mhz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LPC


Dont worry about it mine wont either, 2933 is where i got.


----------



## LPCobris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Dont worry about it mine wont either, 2933 is where i got.


Here is the same...

With some not booting situations (need to power down one or two times before it boots...).

LPC


----------



## SpecChum

Anyone noticed 1002 needs a notch higher vcore than 1001?

Or is it cos I fed my 1700 1.6v last night lol


----------



## BoMbY

As I already said yesterday: Everyone at ASUS is probably hard at work on a new BIOS version, for a different product with higher priority (most likely).


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> As I already said yesterday: Everyone at ASUS is probably hard at work on a new BIOS version, for a different product with higher priority (most likely).


Would would be higher priority for ASUS than the Crosshair VI Hero?!?!?!...... besides an intel motherboard.


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPCobris*
> 
> Hello!
> So when can we expect a new BIOS allready based on the new AGESA?
> 
> I currently have the Corsair LPX 2x8gb DDR4 3200mhz CL16 kit, but cant even post on 3200mhz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LPC


I have this exact ram and a 1700 and I'm running 3200mhz just fine. Make sure you are using A2 and B2 slot. I've just run DOCP standard, it gets the timings mostly correct, and it is stable. 1.35v for memory, SOC auto. When overclocking core + 3200mhz ram, I've been running the SOC at 1.05v, but haven't tested anything lower or confirmed if I even need to do this. It just worked, I got lazy and left it.


----------



## LPCobris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> I have this exact ram and a 1700 and I'm running 3200mhz just fine. Make sure you are using A2 and B2 slot. I've just run DOCP standard, it gets the timings mostly correct, and it is stable. 1.35v for memory, SOC auto. When overclocking core + 3200mhz ram, I've been running the SOC at 1.05v, but haven't tested anything lower or confirmed if I even need to do this. It just worked, I got lazy and left it.


I can´t even boot on A2 e B2 slots!!









Best Regards,

LPC


----------



## superchad

Which Temp is the actual Temp of my CPU? i need to plan for proper fan curve to keep temps down



is Tctl offset by 20c with BIOS 1002 by default?

what is Tdie measuring? what does Tctl measure?


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> This also shows that the CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) numbers are reasonable, but perhaps a couple of ADC counts lower than reality.


Finally someone did it! Thanks a lot for your work .. very much appreciated!







+rep









So now we can use the SVI2 reading and just add like 0.01V in our head and we're pretty safe.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> To do the IR drop testing I planned on doing I relocated the motherboard from the benchtop into a case with a motherboard tray that has an opening on the back. This makes it easier to probe the caps on the back of the socket because everything is vertical. In the process of doing this I found that the motherboard would frequently not POST until I played with the mounting pressure of the backplate that I'm using and I often had to apply some inward force on it. This became frustrating but I was eventually able to get it working. This coincides with many of the woes of this thread with different backplate mounting schemes causing problems with peoples systems.
> 
> Anyways with that out of the way, here's what I was able to come up with...
> 
> To minimize the variability of the load I applied a "high performance" power profile with minimal background apps. I took measurements at two different loads to attempt to verify correlation. I used the CPU-Z stress test function in an attempt to use a simple test that does not have varying load and is mostly CPU-core focused. This should minimize the amount of unpredictable effects due to memory transactions, I/O activity, etc. ADC measurements were taken in HWinfo64 5.50-3130 and other measurements taken with DMM.
> 
> The test is intended to get only a rough idea of the drop of the power plane. There are many tolerances to these measurements but I attempted to average out values to reduce these effects. The CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) numbers are provided as additional info and are not involved in the calculations.
> 
> *Test #1:*
> Settings: Stock 1700X core clocks/voltage, 3200MHz RAM
> CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN): 1.194V
> CPU Core Current (SVI2 TFN): 55.079A
> ProbeIT Vcore: 1.244V
> Capacitor on back of socket: 1.203V
> Loss : 41mV
> Effective plane resistance: 0.744mOhms
> 
> *Test #2:*
> Settings: 1700X overclocked to 3.9, 3200MHz RAM
> CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN): 1.325V
> CPU Core Current (SVI2 TFN): 73.265A
> ProbeIT Vcore: 1.390V
> Capacitor on back of socket: 1.337V
> Loss: 53mV
> Effective plane resistance: 0.723mOhms
> 
> Given that these measurements are within a couple of percent of one another, I believe that we can effectively estimate the actual Vcore voltage by using the CPU Core Current (SVI2 TFN) measurement in HWinfo64 and plugging in about ~0.73mOhms as the plane resistance against the ProbeIT point voltage measurement. I would need more samples to get a more accurate number, but I believe this should be close enough for most use cases.
> 
> This also shows that the CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) numbers are reasonable, but perhaps a couple of ADC counts lower than reality.


I'm thinking this method each person has do?

Would it not differ based on leakage aspect of each CPU, having a differing LL effect?

I appreciate your share and time to post. I do not know the answers to questions I'm posing, so merely trying to gain understanding







.


----------



## MingBee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPCobris*
> 
> I can´t even boot on A2 e B2 slots!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> LPC


Same Ram here, running @3200mhz without any problems using this settings:
vboot 1.45 (helps a lot with rebooting, never had any issue since i use it) , 1.38v for Ram (1.35v is not stable for me @IBT) and auto soc voltage.

http://imgur.com/a/uUuC5


----------



## TheK

actually trying 41.5*96.4 (4ghz effective) on bios 1002:
lower temperature and lower voltage.
I set up ram 1542 12 11 11 11 28 to compensate the lower frequency (ex: 1600)
someone can get a try to see if it's a good idea to lowering volt?
I didn't tryed 3d test yet.


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I'm thinking this method each person has do?
> 
> Would it not differ based on leakage aspect of each CPU, having a differing LL effect?
> 
> I appreciate your share and time to post. I do not know the answers to questions I'm posing, so merely trying to gain understanding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The plane resistance should be fairly consistent between boards. It's strictly based on the thickness of copper in the PCB construction and the distance from the VRMs to the socket (both can be considered constants).

To make use of my data all you should have to do is read your Vcore on a ProbeIt point, read the corresponding Vcore current in HWINFO, and plug my resistance number (0.73mOhms) into ohms law (V = IR) to see what your drop is. This will tell you what the actual voltage at your socket is without poking around on the back of the board.

Or you can take the SVI2 Vcore voltage and add about 0.011V and use that instead if you don't want to measure ProbeIt and do the calcs.


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheK*
> 
> actually trying 41.5*96.4 (4ghz effective) on bios 1002:
> lower temperature and lower voltage.
> I set up ram 1542 12 11 11 11 28 to compensate the lower frequency (ex: 1600)
> someone can get a try to see if it's a good idea to lowering volt?
> I didn't tryed 3d test yet.


When you drop the BCLK below 100 does the CPU go into OC mode?


----------



## TheK

"what is oc mode"?








i set up all manual


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> Which Temp is the actual Temp of my CPU? i need to plan for proper fan curve to keep temps down
> 
> 
> 
> is Tctl offset by 20c with BIOS 1002 by default?
> 
> what is Tdie measuring? what does Tctl measure?


The 20° offset is due to SenseMi in the BIOS (used to create a more aggressive fan profile for the 1700x and 1800x).


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The plane resistance should be fairly consistent between boards. It's strictly based on the thickness of copper in the PCB construction and the distance from the VRMs to the socket (both can be considered constants).
> 
> To make use of my data all you should have to do is read your Vcore on a ProbeIt point, read the corresponding Vcore current in HWINFO, and plug my resistance number (0.73mOhms) into ohms law (V = IR) to see what your drop is. This will tell you what the actual voltage at your socket is without poking around on the back of the board.
> 
> Or you can take the SVI2 Vcore voltage and add about 0.011V and use that instead if you don't want to measure ProbeIt and do the calcs.


Thank you, making sense from your explanation, +rep







.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPCobris*
> 
> You are talking about the "new" AGESA that AMD is going to release somewhere still this month...
> Im talking about the other AGESA released allready...
> 
> Asus is taking the slow router it seems... ASROCK, MSI and Giga are allready rolling out BIOS with that Microcode update...
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> LPC


Asus has a lot of additional elements on the board, and they have been pushing how to get the memory performance and other aspects fixed/improved. That means taking that microcode update, seeing what has changed, then applying what changes they already made, seeing if things are stable, trying to improve it, etc. Not always easy.


----------



## skline00

Just received my GSkill FlareX DDR4-3200 ram - 16g total ;2x8g Works perfectly with my Asus C6H BIOS 1002. Simply install it, enter the BIOS, under extreme OC enable ram frequency as D.O.C.P. standard, save and reboot. runs native at 3200 speed CL14!


----------



## TheK

for now wprime 1024 stable








also cb15 stable with 1750 cb


----------



## superchad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> The 20° offset is due to SenseMi in the BIOS (used to create a more aggressive fan profile for the 1700x and 1800x).


not the question I am asking, is the Tctl reported temp the offseted value, if so is my true temp 23c? which seems low to me, what about the temp under Crosshair VI? is 34c right?


----------



## webhito

So, even with a -0.100 offset I am getting spikes in Bios and in hwinfo of over 1.4v, moving closer to no offset will get me in the 1.5v area.
I am about to put this board in a box and seal it for 6 months or so.


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> 
> 
> It passed. 4+ghz, no voltage increase. ~1.28 under load from vdroop.


1800X @ 4GHz p-state OC with VCORE +0.00625 stable here


----------



## TheK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> 1800X @ 4GHz p-state OC with VCORE +0.00625 stable here


so it seems vcore, frequency wall and temperature are primarly affected byfsb?

can someone else make a try?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> not the question I am asking, is the Tctl reported temp the offseted value, if so is my true temp 23c? which seems low to me, what about the temp under Crosshair VI? is 34c right?


What cooler are you using? My 1700 idles around 27° with a Hyper 212 Evo running two fans (push/pull). I think I remember reading that you had a 1700x; what vcore are you running? Tdie should be the actual temp, tctl shows the offset.


----------



## Nirilia

Does 1002 have the same +20 offset?

I seem to have abnormally high temps with 1002


----------



## Ubardog

oki got my self a DMM ealier

set 500 loops of IBT standard to try to keep a constant

Vcore
DMM 1.31-2
HD64 1.35

NB SOC
DMM 0.98-9
HD64 0.987

Ram
DMM 1.28
HD64 1.35

VDDP
DMM 0.90
HD64 0.981

1.8 pll
DMM 1.76
HD64 1.85

SB
DMM 1.06
HD64 1.07

not to much difference . But i will say this .. to get my Ram voltage to show as 1.35 in bios i had to enter 1.265 ...Also 1.85 i set to about 1.78 for bios to show 1.85. All of Voltages show high in my bios even 12v 5v rails


----------



## superchad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> What cooler are you using? My 1700 idles around 27° with a Hyper 212 Evo running two fans (push/pull). I think I remember reading that you had a 1700x; what vcore are you running? Tdie should be the actual temp, tctl shows the offset.


I am using a Phanteks PH-TC14PE

Yup, my vcore is manual 1.306v with a 3.8GHz Overclock and 2666 DDR4, that makes sense, so should that be the temp i pay attention to then?

why is AI Suite using CPU socket temp?


----------



## gupsterg

@Ubardog

Is HD64 = HWiNFO64? cheers.


----------



## Serchio

So, I have decided to give a try with a single DDR4 module 8GB instead of two.

RAM usually works as 3200-14-14-14-34 1T but right now I have set it up as 2133-14-14-14-34 1T.

My test OC:
3900MHz, Pstate0 (99, 8, 20): 1.35V + 0,02500 offset, LLC 3

Result with 2 x 8 GB: failed
Result with 1 x 8 GB: pending (but I am far away from previous failure).

What's strange right now while testing with IBT:
- with 2 x 8 GB my CPU Voltage drops to 1.344v
- with 1 x 8 GB it drops to 1.356v
- CPU temperature is 12 degrees less than with 2 x 8 GB, the same with CPU TDP: it's around 80W (instead of 160W) right now (so, looks like far less stressful).

Is it normal? I mean, I know that I am using less RAM right now but I thought, that it didn't make such a difference...


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> So, I have decided to give a try with a single DDR4 module 8GB instead of two.
> 
> RAM usually works as 3200-14-14-14-34 1T but right now I have set it up as 2133-14-14-14-34 1T.
> 
> My test OC:
> 3900MHz, Pstate0 (99, 8, 20): 1.35V + 0,02500 offset, LLC 3
> 
> Result with 2 x 8 GB: failed
> Result with 1 x 8 GB: pending (but I am far away from previous failure).
> 
> What's strange right now while testing with IBT:
> - with 2 x 8 GB my CPU Voltage drops to 1.344v
> - with 1 x 8 GB it drops to 1.356v
> - CPU temperature is 12 degrees less than with 2 x 8 GB, the same with CPU TDP: it's around 80W (instead of 160W) right now (so, looks like far less stressful).
> 
> Is it normal? I mean, I know that I am using less RAM right now but I thought, that it didn't make such a difference...


Your results are reflecting the testing I was doing last night.


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Ubardog
> 
> Is HD64 = HWiNFO64? cheers.


yea man sorry










See Even bottom right Voltage show high

Also just changed ram in Bios to 1.35 on reboot it show 1.439
Now show 1.34 on [email protected] and 1.439v in ,,,,,,, lol yea HD64 lmao HW64









Edit wrong pic


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Your results are reflecting the testing I was doing last night.


You inspired me to do it


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> You inspired me to do it


Got something for you to try out. Using 1 stick of RAM and IBT, set your stress level to custom and use 7400 as the value. I'm almost positive it'll crap out on you. Something happens to the IMC when too much of the RAM is used and things bottleneck and the CPU isn't truly stressed to the max.


----------



## superchad

Can anyone confirm this? it looks like my system goes to black screen at about 75c Tctl, at first i thought my OC might not be stable

Raise voltage -> black screen
Raise voltage -> black screen (same temp as previous)

i think about it

lower voltage and make fan curve go to 100% at lower temperature

no black screen


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> Can anyone confirm this? it looks like my system goes to black screen at about 75c Tctl, at first i thought my OC might not be stable
> 
> Raise voltage -> black screen
> Raise voltage -> black screen (same temp as previous)
> 
> i think about it
> 
> lower voltage and make fan curve go to 100% at lower temperature
> 
> no black screen


I've gone well above (10+C) that temp on Tctl, never crashed, black screened, etc.


----------



## superchad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> I've gone well above (10+C) that temp on Tctl, never crashed, black screened, etc.


then what is going on with mine?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> To do the IR drop testing I planned on doing I relocated the motherboard from the benchtop into a case with a motherboard tray that has an opening on the back.


Would you tell us which column and row of the MLCCs you put which probe to? Well appreciated!


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> then what is going on with mine?


Hard to tell with the limited info you posted. GPU overclocked? BCLK adjusted beyond the default 100? Qcode? RAM speed/divider? etc.


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> Can anyone confirm this? it looks like my system goes to black screen at about 75c Tctl, at first i thought my OC might not be stable
> 
> Raise voltage -> black screen
> Raise voltage -> black screen (same temp as previous)
> 
> i think about it
> 
> lower voltage and make fan curve go to 100% at lower temperature
> 
> no black screen


I have got 95c Tctl and nothing happens...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Got something for you to try out. Using 1 stick of RAM and IBT, set your stress level to custom and use 7400 as the value. I'm almost positive it'll crap out on you. Something happens to the IMC when too much of the RAM is used and things bottleneck and the CPU isn't truly stressed to the max.


I am testing this case. What I have observed so far:
- CPU Voltage switches between 1.362v-1.369v
- Tctl is 64c (even less than in the previous test)
- CPU + SoC Power switches between 80W-120W


----------



## superchad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Hard to tell with the limited info you posted. GPU overclocked? BCLK adjusted beyond the default 100? Qcode? RAM speed/divider? etc.


GPU is overclocked but it only went black shortly after starting Small FFTs on prime95 so GPU wouldn't even matter for that, after i tuned the fans it didn't do that anymore, didn't check the Qcode, BCLK is stock, and RAM is at 2666


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> GPU is overclocked but it only went black shortly after starting Small FFTs on prime95 so GPU wouldn't even matter for that, after i tuned the fans it didn't do that anymore, didn't check the Qcode, BCLK is stock, and RAM is at 2666


Do you have 1700?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> Can anyone confirm this? it looks like my system goes to black screen at about 75c Tctl, at first i thought my OC might not be stable
> 
> Raise voltage -> black screen
> Raise voltage -> black screen (same temp as previous)
> 
> i think about it
> 
> lower voltage and make fan curve go to 100% at lower temperature
> 
> no black screen


Same thing here when I try to combine CPU OC with RAM OC. At 4.0 Ghz + 3200-14-13-13-13 I get a Code 8 within seconds on low fans using 1.375 Vcore and 0.95 SOC. Currently I am 15 minutes into Realbench without errors using only 1.35 Vcore and 0.925 SOC, but this time with all fans at 100%. I ran error-free OC of either CPU or RAM at over much higher temps before, so this is a combination (CPU + RAM) issue.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> GPU is overclocked but it only went black shortly after starting Small FFTs on prime95 so GPU wouldn't even matter for that, after i tuned the fans it didn't do that anymore, didn't check the Qcode, BCLK is stock, and RAM is at 2666


Qcode is going to be what really narrows it down. I'm fairly certain it'll be a code 8 which is some form of instability, more likely the CPU. At 75 Tctl, you should not be having shutdowns/thermal throttling. It's an instability due to power, in most cases here, lack of voltage.

So, what's your multiplier, BCLK, voltage, LLC if used?


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> I have got 95c Tctl and nothing happens...
> I am testing this case. What I have observed so far:
> - CPU Voltage switches between 1.362v-1.369v
> - Tctl is 64c (even less than in the previous test)
> - CPU + SoC Power switches between 80W-120W


Please also note your GFlops reported by IBT. If it's ~90GFlops, you're not stressing the CPU fully, try to drop the RAM usage down a little further. Should be ~170GFlops for a successfully stressed CPU.


----------



## Timur Born

@ProTekkFZS : Since you are currently active, would you tell us at which points of the CPU back (MLCCs) you exactly used your probes to measure Vcore?


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Please also note your GFlops reported by IBT. If it's ~90GFlops, you're not stressing the CPU fully, try to drop the RAM usage down a little further. Should be ~170GFlops for a successfully stressed CPU.


Yeah, it's 110 GFlops. Any ideas how to squeeze more from IBT? (Currently I am using 7400 MB ram as you have suggested).


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> @ProTekkFZS : Since you are currently active, would you tell us at which points of the CPU back (MLCCs) you exactly used your probes to measure Vcore?


Let me grab a picture without breaking another side panel real quick and I'll post it up here


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> Yeah, it's 110 GFlops. Any ideas how to squeeze more from IBT? (Currently I am using 7400 MB ram as you have suggested).


Hrm, give it a shot with a flat 7000MB. See how that is handled.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seansplayin*
> 
> I can understand the frustration but the I ask myself, self would you rather still be using your 8350 for the next three months while AMD worked out all the kinks ..... answer nope! I'm super happy with my setup.


Nope +1


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Same thing here when I try to combine CPU OC with RAM OC. At 4.0 Ghz + 3200-14-13-13-13 I get a Code 8 within seconds on low fans using 1.375 Vcore and 0.95 SOC. Currently I am 15 minutes into Realbench without errors using only 1.35 Vcore and 0.925 SOC, but this time with all fans at 100%. I ran error-free OC of either CPU or RAM at over much higher temps before, so this is a combination (CPU + RAM) issue.


Could be your voltage as well. My CPU will Code 8 with a +.1000 but will work fine with any other voltage setting.


----------



## superchad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Qcode is going to be what really narrows it down. I'm fairly certain it'll be a code 8 which is some form of instability, more likely the CPU. At 75 Tctl, you should not be having shutdowns/thermal throttling. It's an instability due to power, in most cases here, lack of voltage.
> 
> So, what's your multiplier, BCLK, voltage, LLC if used?


38x Multiplier
100 Bclk
1.3125v
no LLC



black screen at 1.3125 fans max RPM at 60c indicated by AI Suite - Tctl around 74.8
black screen at 1.325 fans max RPM at 60c indicated by AI suite - Tctl around 74.8
no black screen at 1.3125 fans max RPM at 50c indicated by AI suite - Tctl under 74.1


----------



## superchad

and those black screens occurred shortly after starting Prime95, with the current run seen above I am still running it and posting this from the very same computer, no black screen yet.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> and those black screens occurred shortly after starting Prime95, with the current run seen above I am still running it and posting this from the very same computer, no black screen yet.


I personally trust IBT over P95 for finding/gauging stability. Usually stresses the system more and finds any instability rather shortly. What you're describing/showing absolutely sounds like insufficient voltage.


----------



## superchad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> I personally trust IBT over P95 for finding/gauging stability. Usually stresses the system more and finds any instability rather shortly. What you're describing/showing absolutely sounds like insufficient voltage.


if it was insufficient voltage it would have crashed by now, I am testing at a lower voltage than earlier with no problems, the only difference is the fans spin up to 100% at a 10c lower temperature.


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Hrm, give it a shot with a flat 7000MB. See how that is handled.


Only 97 GFlops now


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> Only 97 GFlops now


Such a finicky platform...

Alright I'll give a few things a shot on my end in a bit when my work day is done and I can tinker some more. If I find anything new I'll see if you can reproduce it.


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Would you tell us which column and row of the MLCCs you put which probe to? Well appreciated!


This one works fine and has a bit more clearance than the other rows.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> @ProTekkFZS : Since you are currently active, would you tell us at which points of the CPU back (MLCCs) you exactly used your probes to measure Vcore?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> This one works fine and has a bit more clearance than the other rows.


This


----------



## Timur Born

It's 170-180 gflops for the AVX version of ITB, 110 gflops is the non AVX one. Their load profile differs, the non AVX one does some stress that the AVX one does not, so both can be useful.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> Only 97 GFlops now


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> It's 170-180 gflops for the AVX version of ITB, 110 gflops is the non AVX one. Their load profile differs, the non AVX one does some stress that the AVX one does not, so both can be useful.


Ah! Great catch! Totally forgot to differentiate the two.

Serchio, any idea which version you're using?


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> It's 170-180 gflops for the AVX version of ITB, 110 gflops is the non AVX one. Their load profile differs, the non AVX one does some stress that the AVX one does not, so both can be useful.


I have both and for the current tests I am using IBT AVX, which with single 8GB module gives maximum 110 GFlops :/


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> Given that these measurements are within a couple of percent of one another, I believe that we can effectively estimate the actual Vcore voltage by using the CPU Core Current (SVI2 TFN) measurement in HWinfo64 and plugging in about ~0.73mOhms as the plane resistance against the ProbeIT point voltage measurement. I would need more samples to get a more accurate number, but I believe this should be close enough for most use cases.
> 
> This also shows that the CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) numbers are reasonable, but perhaps a couple of ADC counts lower than reality.


*First of all, thank you very much. We appreciate your work here!*

There left now 2 questions:


*1)* When we are talking about the max ambient voltage of 1.45 described in the documents of AMD:
Is this reflecting: Bios Readings / Software reads from the motherboard "vcore" value / ProbeIT points / SVl2 TFN / or the back of the socket ?
*2)* When the CPU is on idle: Vcore / ProbeIT points are giving lower value voltages. But SVl2 TFN is showing a high value. What value did you saw @ idle on the back of the socket ?
Cheers!


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> I personally trust IBT over P95 for finding/gauging stability. Usually stresses the system more and finds any instability rather shortly. What you're describing/showing absolutely sounds like insufficient voltage.


They both serve a purpose. P95 small FFT is useful for stressing the CPU without accessing RAM for example.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> There was no change in Vcore reporting. You might also have a look at the "CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)", which is a straight readout from the VRM.


SVI2 TFN is what I've been basing my LLC off of (what I was calling CPU reported vice motherboard reported in HWiNFO because I dont know the proper terminology). Do you know if that is read at the no kidding VRM or at the socket? Not that I care about the delta, I was just curious.


----------



## serfeldon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> 1800X @ 4GHz p-state OC with VCORE +0.00625 stable here


Would you possibly have screens of bios?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> I have both and for the current tests I am using IBT AVX, which with single 8GB module gives maximum 110 GFlops :/


ITB is a RAM stress test, too. So single channel resulting in slower computing makes sense. Higher stress values = more RAM used.


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> ITB is a RAM stress test, too. So single channel resulting in slower computing makes sense. Higher stress values = more RAM used.


That's right. So, it looks like I can't use IBT to perform a maximum stress test with a single 8 GB of ram, right?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> This one works fine and has a bit more clearance than the other rows.


Thanks a lot!!!







I saw for some other CPU/board that they got ground from column 2 or 4 out of 4 and poked the red probe at column 1 or 3, which would mean even more clearance. Any wisdom on that for Ryzen/CH6?


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Thanks a lot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw for some other CPU/board that you can also get ground from column 2 or 4, which would mean even more clearance. Any wisdom on that for Ryzen/CH6?


Just hit both sides of the cap. One side is ground and the other is Vcore. I don't recall which side is which so if you get a negative number just reverse your leads (or drop the negative symbol and use it as-is.


----------



## superchad

I have come to the conclusion that my Tctl indicating 75c is really 95c and is not offset properly, it is the ONLY thing that makes sense as forcing the fans to a higher RPM keeping the temps under 75 solve the black screen problem, either that or there is some issue with the chip being above 75c that causes what was once stable to become unstable.


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> *First of all, thank you very much. We appreciate your work here!*
> 
> There left now 2 questions:
> 
> 
> *1)* When we are talking about the max ambient voltage of 1.45 described in the documents of AMD:
> Is this reflecting: Bios Readings / Software reads from the motherboard "vcore" value / ProbeIT points / SVl2 TFN / or the back of the socket ?
> *2)* When the CPU is on idle: Vcore / ProbeIT points are giving lower value voltages. But SVl2 TFN is showing a high value. What value did you saw @ idle on the back of the socket ?
> Cheers!


1. I'm fairly confident that any numbers from AMD (or even Asus) would be related to what the CPU sees at the socket.

2. I didn't bother measuring idle. Idle numbers should be fairly close to ProbeIT numbers since the losses in the power plane will be minimal.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> 
> 
> It passed. 4+ghz, no voltage increase. ~1.28 under load from vdroop.


Hmm strange, you are the 1st one im seeing with ZERO extra voltage to hit 4Ghz! You didn't hit the lottery, probably you hit the lottery on your birthday!








They only difference i see is you did your OC with 109 bus freq! I will test this to see if there is any difference. Cant believe it will, but lets see.
Can you share a HWiNFO screenshot at load?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> 1. I'm fairly confident that any numbers from AMD (or even Asus) would be related to what the CPU sees at the socket.


Maybe that would then explain why we get such an high voltage on Stock. If this is true, i will have more voltages left till hitting the 1.45v









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> 2. I didn't bother measuring idle. Idle numbers should be fairly close to ProbeIT numbers since the losses in the power plane will be minimal.


i understand, but why SVI2 TFN inst lowering the voltages on idle..


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Maybe that would then explain why we get such an high voltage on Stock. If this is true, i will have more voltages left till hitting the 1.45v


Bear in mind that at stock the voltage you see isn't' the voltage you get; there's an internal AMD set offset of some 0.2v to 0.4v.

It's disabled in OC mode tho.

I'm fairly sure if you test with a DMM on stock volts you'll see much lower than shown.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quick DMM measurement update.

1.4 vcore set in BIOS, LLC 4, all measured under load:

Measured at ProbeIt: 1.500v

Measured at VRM caps: 1.475v

Measured at socket: 1.400v

HWiNFO cpu core voltage: 1.381


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Hmm strange, you are the 1st one im seeing with ZERO extra voltage to hit 4Ghz! You didn't hit the lottery, probably you hit the lottery on your birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They only difference i see is you did your OC with 109 bus freq! I will test this to see if there is any difference. Cant believe it will, but lets see.
> Can you share a HWiNFO screenshot at load?


When I started this journey I kept Vcore at Auto LLC0 and could run hours of Realbench. ITB AVX needs two to three notches more voltage, though. So it depends on the load and how much you care for that ITB AVX test anyway.


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Such a finicky platform...
> 
> Alright I'll give a few things a shot on my end in a bit when my work day is done and I can tinker some more. If I find anything new I'll see if you can reproduce it.


I have finished IBT AVX.

Now I am running non-avx IBT - Tctl 81c, CPU + SoC Power: 164W. 78GFlops (around the same like with 2 x 8GB)


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> That's right. So, it looks like I can't use IBT to perform a maximum stress test with a single 8 GB of ram, right?


Has nothing to do with how much ram you have; it will also stress the RAM so if it isnt stable as well, you will fail. If it passes with "standard" settings but fails with higher settings, it is likely do to memory stability.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> I have finished IBT AVX.
> 
> Now I am running non-avx IBT - Tctl 81c, CPU + SoC Power: 164W. 78GFlops (around the same like with 2 x 8GB)


Keep an eye on your VRM temp. You might get a code 8 crash if it goes above 75c.


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Quick DMM measurement update.
> 
> 1.4 vcore set in BIOS, LLC 4, all measured under load:
> 
> Measured at ProbeIt: 1.500v
> 
> Measured at VRM caps: 1.475v
> 
> Measured at socket: 1.400v
> 
> HWiNFO cpu core voltage: 1.381


Next time you do a test like this could you provide the VRM core current readings from HWinfo? I'd like to confirm that we're seeing similar losses.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Maybe that would then explain why we get such an high voltage on Stock. If this is true, i will have more voltages left till hitting the 1.45v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i understand, but why SVI2 TFN inst lowering the voltages on idle..


Is it? ProbeIt is, but SVI2 TFN is not lowering Vcore when idle here. Both SVI2 and CH6 Vcore drop on load, as does the voltage at the CPU cap. A quick test at 1.35 V LLC1 measured the idle voltage (1.3534 max) closer to the SVI2 sensor, but the load voltage closer to the CH6 sensor. I hit a Code 8 just when I measured load voltage, so I forgot the load value (1.2xyz). Tomorrow I may find some time to do more thorough measurements. Maybe I can also grow a third hand to hit that reset button on the DMM while holding both probes.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

100 Loops of x264, 10 hours. Testing IBT-Non AVX next.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> When I started this journey I kept Vcore at Auto LLC0 and could run hours of Realbench. ITB AVX needs two to three notches more voltage, though. So it depends on the load and how much you care for that ITB AVX test anyway.


Ah, that might explain it.

I went to 1002 and set what was stable on 1001 only to get code 8 shutdowns on; I had actually feared I'd damaged the chip when the board decided to put 1.6v through it last night.

I didn't really use IBT on 1001 tho.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Keep an eye on your VRM temp. You might get a code 8 crash if it goes above 75c.


The thought that VRM temps might play a role occurred to me. Will test once I find time.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Keep an eye on your VRM temp. You might get a code 8 crash if it goes above 75c.


VRMs overheating at 75°? Highly unlikely.


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Has nothing to do with how much ram you have; it will also stress the RAM so if it isnt stable as well, you will fail. If it passes with "standard" settings but fails with higher settings, it is likely do to memory stability.


So, with a single ram module IBM AVX passed, with 2 x 8 didn't. I am testing on Maximum settings. Difference is VDROP - with single module it drops less than with both.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> VRMs overheating at 75°? Highly unlikely.


Yeah, it's nowhere near. 110C will be closer.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Keep an eye on your VRM temp. You might get a code 8 crash if it goes above 75c.


These VRMs can deliver stable power up to 125C...75C isn't anywhere close enough to be a thermal factor.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> VRMs overheating at 75°? Highly unlikely.


Happened to me last night, was watching VRM during IBT-AVX, VRM spending alot of time at 75 to 77c after 9 loops, then code 8 crash.

I applied a more aggressive fan curve targeting VRM temps on my exhaust and intakes toward temps above 60c, and it has been rock solid since.


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Happened to me last night, was watching VRM during IBT-AVX, VRM spending alot of time at 75 to 77c after 9 loops, then code 8 crash.
> 
> I applied a more aggressive fan curve targeting VRM temps on my exhaust and intakes toward temps above 60c, and it has been rock
> solid since.


How do you get VRM and PCH temps in HW64?

I have nothing like that, but:
- CPU
- Motherboard
- CPU (socket)
- Temperature 4
- Temperature 5
- Temperature 6


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> How do you get VRM and PCH temps in HW64?
> 
> I have nothing like that, but:
> - CPU
> - Motherboard
> - CPU (socket)
> - Temperature 4
> - Temperature 5
> - Temperature 6


Scroll down to Asus EC and you'll see VRM. I dont know of any that have issues below about 125° though.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Happened to me last night, was watching VRM during IBT-AVX, VRM spending alot of time at 75 to 77c after 9 loops, then code 8 crash.
> 
> I applied a more aggressive fan curve targeting VRM temps on my exhaust and intakes toward temps above 60c, and it has been rock solid since.


It was related to something else brother; VRMs can take way more abuse than that.


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> How do you get VRM and PCH temps in HW64?
> 
> I have nothing like that, but:
> - CPU
> - Motherboard
> - CPU (socket)
> - Temperature 4
> - Temperature 5
> - Temperature 6


Thanks. So, VRM is 45c right now (during IBT Maximum).


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> It was related to something else brother; VRMs can take way more abuse than that.


IDK then, if not the VRM heating up. All I changed was my fan profile. I'm now doing my 10 Loops of regular IBT. Will post back in a couple hours when it finishes. So far, its almost as much power draw as IBT-AVX.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Bear in mind that at stock the voltage you see isn't' the voltage you get; there's an internal AMD set offset of some 0.2v to 0.4v.
> 
> It's disabled in OC mode tho.
> 
> I'm fairly sure if you test with a DMM on stock volts you'll see much lower than shown.


I know that, and that why im saying it!







But 90% of users here are scary when they see the high voltages.
And 95% also stops with Juicing the core @ 1.45v..


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> I know that, and that why im saying it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But 90% of users here are scary when they see the high voltages.
> And 95% also stops with Juicing the core @ 1.45v..


Ah!










EDIT: I got scared when I saw 1.6 of real voltage lol


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> It was related to something else brother; VRMs can take way more abuse than that.


Yes, they can. But a VRM section that very audibly buzzes around doesn't exactly shout "highest quality". So it's at least something to take a look at, just in case something about the implementation is fishy.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> When I started this journey I kept Vcore at Auto LLC0 and could run hours of Realbench. ITB AVX needs two to three notches more voltage, though. So it depends on the load and how much you care for that ITB AVX test anyway.


even on 4Ghz?? i even cant start a CB when im not near the voltage it needs to be stable!


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> I know that, and that why im saying it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But 90% of users here are scary when they see the high voltages.
> And 95% also stops with Juicing the core @ 1.45v..


I made my system emergency shutdown due to CPU temps. So who cared about some 1.5 V that doesn't even hit 100°C (something my 2011 Macbook Pro often does).


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Is it? ProbeIt is, but SVI2 TFN is not lowering Vcore when idle here. Both SVI2 and CH6 Vcore drop on load, as does the voltage at the CPU cap. A quick test at 1.35 V LLC1 measured the idle voltage (1.3534 max) closer to the SVI2 sensor, but the load voltage closer to the CH6 sensor. I hit a Code 8 just when I measured load voltage, so I forgot the load value (1.2xyz). Tomorrow I may find some time to do more thorough measurements. Maybe I can also grow a third hand to hit that reset button on the DMM while holding both probes.


No it isn't..small typo there....

Same here..not lowering on idle...but motherboard vcore (HWiNFO) and other SW reads are lowering!


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> even on 4Ghz?? i even cant start a CB when im not near the voltage it needs to be stable!


I better check again. Droop was 1.308 V on CH6 Vcore sensor and 1.29something on SVI2. It might be that this was 1.35 LLC2 vs. 1.375 LLC0 instead of 1.35 LLC0. I don't know if that was with BIOS 0902, 1001 or 0038, but 1002 uses a considerably higher Vcore when I run 4.0 GHz at Auto.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I made my system emergency shutdown due to CPU temps. So who cared about some 1.5 V that doesn't even hit 100°C (something my 2011 Macbook Pro often does).


yepz, thats the spirit i made for my next journey.. i will give him the juice he needs for 4100+ cause im low on temps... lets see







..


----------



## Timur Born

Before I used ITB AVX I needed 1.308 V CH6 to be stress stable at 4.0 GHz, but I needed 1.410 at 4.05 GHz. So the wall is too steep to climb.

Going from 3.7 GHz to 4.0 GHz is a 7.5% increase, in return you lose 2.5% for single/dual core usage (4.1 GHz XFR). It would be really nice if 4.1 on all cores was possible within reasonable limits, but it doesn't look like it will be for this first batch of CPUs.

But of course I did some stress testing at 4.1 already here, that's when I hit over 95°C on Tctl.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Yes, they can. But a VRM section that very audibly buzzes around doesn't exactly shout "highest quality". So it's at least something to take a look at, just in case something about the implementation is fishy.


True but noise doesnt imply they cant deliver power. I havent been able to hear mine at all because the poor lil 212 Evo in push/pull is begging for mercy LOL.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Before I used ITB AVX I needed 1.308 V CH6 to be stress stable at 4.0 GHz, but I needed 1.410 at 4.05 GHz. So the wall is too steep to climb.
> 
> Going from 3.7 GHz to 4.0 GHz is a 7.5% increase, in return you lose 2.5% for single/dual core usage (4.1 GHz XFR). It would be really nice if 4.1 on all cores was possible within reasonable limits, but it doesn't look like it will be for this first batch of CPUs.
> 
> But of course I did some stress testing at 4.1 already here, that's when I hit over 95°C on Tctl.


Sounds familiar..
How much you neededed for 4.1 stress test ?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> True but noise doesnt imply they cant deliver power. I havent been able to hear mine at all because the poor lil 212 Evo in push/pull is begging for mercy LOL.


Like most VRM related noise its frequency is modulated by load type (like mouse-movement induces frequencies according to USB polling rate) and its level (volume) correlates to CPU frequency. It gets really bad when you allow idle voltage to drop towards 0.5 V while keeping CPU clocks high. Switching to "Balanced/Power Safer" lowers the noise level by dropping the CPU clocks.

I know this from other mainboards and graphic-cards. With graphic-cards the frequency usually is based on the current frames per second (5000 fps creates a 5 KHz pitch), while the type of load (displayed image/scenery, like viewing around in a 3D game) filters this base frequency to alter the timbre.









One reason for me to invest in the rather expensive Fluke 289 was me hoping it could measures frequencies of this kind of noise on computer ground lines. But the signal level usually is too low even for the 289 to discern frequencies, though, plus it cannot handle too much modulation and overtones well. Any audio interface has higher dynamic range and is better suited to measure within the audible range, it's just less convenient than pulling out the DMM and sticking probes at stuff.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Sounds familiar..
> How much you neededed for 4.1 stress test ?


I don't remember, but it wasn't enough for stability when I tried.


----------



## webhito

Could incompatible ram be throwing the q code 8?
I figured out my overvolting issue, I had the auto overclock option selected. Turned it off and voltage dropped. I am still having hard crashes though.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Bear in mind that at stock the voltage you see isn't' the voltage you get; there's an internal AMD set offset of some 0.2v to 0.4v.
> 
> It's disabled in OC mode tho.
> 
> I'm fairly sure if you test with a DMM on stock volts you'll see much lower than shown.


plus or minus? i hope minus because when i see 1.52v's in hwinfo when it turbos to 4.1ghz i would feel a lot more comfortable if its actually in the 1.4v's range lol.

i don't know why but my crosshair shows more voltage going into my 1800x when it trubos than my gaming 5 did. it was rare to see 1.5v's on my gaming five. like i only saw it two - three times? mostly saw it under 1.45v's. crosshair... its frequent. either the crosshair is more aggressive or my gaming 5 wasn't as accurate as the crosshair.

also i tested this with three 1800x's. three on the crosshair, two on the gaming 5 and all had similar results regarding auto voltage with xfr enabled. with xfr disabled both the crosshair and gaming 5 where all similar at stock 3.6ghz. a fluctuation of 1.17-1.24v's.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I don't remember, but it wasn't enough for stability when I tried.


For fun and profit I just set the multiplier to x41 and Vcore to Auto. HWinfo reports around 1.46 - 1.48 V idle.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> For fun and profit I just set the multiplier to x41 and Vcore to Auto. HWinfo reports around 1.46 - 1.48 V idle.


lol ...are u able to run a CB ?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> plus or minus? i hope minus because when i see 1.52v's in hwinfo when it turbos to 4.1ghz i would feel a lot more comfortable if its actually in the 1.4v's range lol.
> 
> i don't know why but my crosshair shows more voltage going into my 1800x when it trubos than my gaming 5 did. it was rare to see 1.5v's on my gaming five. like i only saw it two - three times? mostly saw it under 1.45v's. crosshair... its frequent. either the crosshair is more aggressive or my gaming 5 wasn't as accurate as the crosshair.


Yeah, minus.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Could incompatible ram be throwing the q code 8?
> I figured out my overvolting issue, I had the auto overclock option selected. Turned it off and voltage dropped. I am still having hard crashes though.


Where are you at with all of your manual settings now?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> lol ...are u able to run a CB ?


Nope, but I did a quick 1.5 V LLC1 and cranked the fans/pump to 100%. Here is the CB using stock RAM clocks.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Voltage information overload inbound:

Picture of back of motherboard shamelessly ripped from TweakTown: http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8097/asus-rog-crosshair-vi-hero-amd-x370-motherboard-review/index2.html

With that out of the way, on to the data:

All values measured by DMM under full load.

In the picture attached:
Red = VCORE
Green = VSOC

BIOS Settings -
VCORE 1.425, LLC 4
VSOC 1.1, No LLC

Starting with the VCORE measurements at the VRM caps: Top right to bottom right

1.533V
1.523V
1.521V
1.517V
1.514V
1.509V
1.506V
1.498V

VSOC measurements at the VRM caps: Left to right

1.115V
1.115V
1.117V
1.118V

VCORE measurements at the socket:
1.425V swinging to 1.426V

VSOC at socket:
1.090V

Now, onto the voltages everyone has been brownpantsing themselves about, ProbeIt:

VCORE: 1.522V
SOC: 1.114V
DRAM: 1.375V
VDDP: 0.903V
1.8 PLL: 1.903V
SB: 1.074V


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Where are you at with all of your manual settings now?


I like cruise control lol. Its all on auto. Except the core enhancement and the ram speed.

My ram is not on the qvl.


----------



## Timur Born

And here a quick ITB AVX Standard (1024) pass of 10 loops. I just noticed that while I reset my RAM clocks to default I still kept my faster manual timings active. Not a bad thing. Time for bed now. Have fun everyone!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Voltage information overload inbound:
> 
> Picture of back of motherboard shamelessly ripped from TweakTown: http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8097/asus-rog-crosshair-vi-hero-amd-x370-motherboard-review/index2.html
> 
> With that out of the way, on to the data:
> 
> All values measured by DMM under full load.
> 
> In the picture attached:
> Red = VCORE
> Green = VSOC
> 
> BIOS Settings -
> VCORE 1.425, LLC 4
> VSOC 1.1, No LLC
> 
> Starting with the VCORE measurements at the VRM caps: Top right to bottom right
> 
> 1.533V
> 1.523V
> 1.521V
> 1.517V
> 1.514V
> 1.509V
> 1.506V
> 1.498V
> 
> VSOC measurements at the VRM caps: Left to right
> 
> 1.115V
> 1.115V
> 1.117V
> 1.118V
> 
> VCORE measurements at the socket:
> 1.425V swinging to 1.426V
> 
> VSOC at socket:
> 1.090V
> 
> Now, onto the voltages everyone has been brownpantsing themselves about, ProbeIt:
> 
> VCORE: 1.522V
> SOC: 1.114V
> DRAM: 1.375V
> VDDP: 0.903V
> 1.8 PLL: 1.903V
> SB: 1.074V


So at the socket seems the most accurate. How does that compared to the latest hwinfo64 which voltage gets the closest?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Voltage information overload inbound:
> 
> Picture of back of motherboard shamelessly ripped from TweakTown: http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8097/asus-rog-crosshair-vi-hero-amd-x370-motherboard-review/index2.html


Thanks for the measurements and information. I love the "Circuit Analysis" pages of TT's motherboard reviews.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So at the socket seems the most accurate. How does that compared to the latest hwinfo64 which voltage gets the closest?


"CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)" could possibly be the "real" voltage because that's using telemetry from the actual CPU which could possibly account for further losses inside the socket and CPU itself. I can't confirm this nor suggest you or anyone use that value as gospel. I'm merely an enthusiast with a cheapo multimeter, not an engineer


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> And here a quick ITB AVX Standard (1024) pass of 10 loops. I just noticed that while I reset my RAM clocks to default I still kept my faster manual timings active. Not a bad thing. Time for bed now. Have fun everyone!


Unsurprisingly this isn't stable as I noticed 1 WHEA error creeping in just now before I wanted to shut-down.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Unsurprisingly this isn't stable as I noticed 1 WHEA error creeping in just now before I wanted to shut-down.


I did the same but couldn't bench it. Voltages where the same as you.

Have a good night


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So at the socket seems the most accurate. How does that compared to the latest hwinfo64 which voltage gets the closest?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> "CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)" could possibly be the "real" voltage because that's using telemetry from the actual CPU which could possibly account for further losses inside the socket and CPU itself. I can't confirm this nor suggest you or anyone use that value as gospel. I'm merely an enthusiast with a cheapo multimeter, not an engineer


First of all thanks for sharing your info..

I suggest his LLC4 makes the vcore at socket same as set on bios.

I'm curious what these measurements are with LLC on auto or 1/2..


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> First of all thanks for sharing your info..
> 
> I suggest his LLC4 makes the vcore at socket same as set on bios.
> 
> I'm curious what these measurements are with LLC on auto or 1/2..


I can absolutely test that but it'll have to wait until tomorrow.

In other news, I have all the MLCC's at the socket mapped out for anyone interested. I'll get a picture up soon of how it's laid out.


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So at the socket seems the most accurate. How does that compared to the latest hwinfo64 which voltage gets the closest?
> 
> 
> 
> "CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)" could possibly be the "real" voltage because that's using telemetry from the actual CPU which could possibly account for further losses inside the socket and CPU itself. I can't confirm this nor suggest you or anyone use that value as gospel. I'm merely an enthusiast with a cheapo multimeter, not an engineer
Click to expand...

I.. have been lurking. Heavy lurking.







Thank you for your detailed post!

Have a look at HWInfo while measuring with your cheapo multimeter, see if the voltages in the software match up to the hardware readings. If you could do that it would be... incredible. Fantastic. Exciting in a big way.

I'll go right back on to lurking, you guys have a good time overclocking.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Results for non AVX IBT 10 Loops Max:


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Moar info, I individually probed all MLCC's:

Red: VCORE
Green: VSOC
Blue: IMC/DRAM? Read 1.35V
Yellow: PLL? Read 1.8xxV
Purple: VDDP? Read 0.892V
Light Blue: Couldn't definitively figure out

Any that I didn't cover in this picture, I didn't have the balls to try to get my probes in there to get a measurement.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Any info on how this happens? ie settings, etc you guys used that created situation? would like to avoid it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Ouch.
> 
> What's it doing now to make it limited?


I set the offset to .5 vice what I was intending .05. Failed to check or notice that during the save (bios tells you what has been changed). Then I did not verify proper voltage once system was up, went off and did other stuff. I now go back into the bios after a change to verify the change vice just going straight into Windows.

The limitation now is 3.6ghz max for stability, Windows will not boot with any voltage over 1.4v. So Optimize defaults Windows blue screens within seconds after posting since voltage is at 1.43v. I will most likely get more use out of this processor then the one coming







, that is if it lasts. In the near future I will make a render box using it, low power, on 24/7 at lower frequencies, probably around 3.2ghz. Will need a motherboard MicroATX (64gb of ram) or MiniITX (32gb) that can do PState overclocking/underclocking so as to set the voltage less than 1.4v (more like 1.2v would be my goal). Should get my next 1700x tomorrow - I will definitely be more careful this time.


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Moar info, I individually probed all MLCC's:
> 
> Red: VCORE
> Green: VSOC
> Blue: IMC/DRAM? Read 1.35V
> Yellow: PLL? Read 1.8xxV
> Purple: VDDP? Read 0.892V
> Light Blue: Couldn't definitively figure out
> 
> Any that I didn't cover in this picture, I didn't have the balls to try to get my probes in there to get a measurement.


Thanks for doing this, my DMM probes are a bit too blunt to do this properly so I stuck to the perimeter.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> "CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)" could possibly be the "real" voltage because that's using telemetry from the actual CPU which could possibly account for further losses inside the socket and CPU itself. I can't confirm this nor suggest you or anyone use that value as gospel. I'm merely an enthusiast with a cheapo multimeter, not an engineer


Yea that would mean my 1700x actually does 3.8ghz lower then anything ive seen so far. Goes from 1.256 at idle to 1.194-1.99 at load. Ive yet to do a full 15mins realbench to see the average but will do that tomorrow.

My dmm is a fluke and i love using it, sat for a while so i had to scotch brite the leads because i couldnt even get a good connection and boy did it make a HUGE difference just cleaning em up.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Hmm strange, you are the 1st one im seeing with ZERO extra voltage to hit 4Ghz! You didn't hit the lottery, probably you hit the lottery on your birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They only difference i see is you did your OC with 109 bus freq! I will test this to see if there is any difference. Cant believe it will, but lets see.
> Can you share a HWiNFO screenshot at load?



fresh log for idles and while running.


balanced


----------



## Reikoji

Just under 4.1ghz with no offset however is crash shortly after


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I forgot about that. go with the 4x8, since Elmor says its a better choice for 32gb.
> 
> But as MNMadman said, the May AGESA update may make 2x32 and 4x64 run just fine with their listed timings and speeds, but we'll have to see when the time comes.


If you think about it, in another five years, 8GB modules will be seen as too small to bother with, while 16GB won't be seen as too bad. That is why I went with 2x16GB for my configuration, and still would.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Happened to me last night, was watching VRM during IBT-AVX, VRM spending alot of time at 75 to 77c after 9 loops, then code 8 crash.
> 
> I applied a more aggressive fan curve targeting VRM temps on my exhaust and intakes toward temps above 60c, and it has been rock solid since.


VRMs can handle maximum of a 150c. must be something else.


----------



## bluej511

Seems like 1002 has a bit more vdroop then 1001 or the hwinfo64 is reading a bit more accurately. Gave it another 15mins of realbench and im averaging 1.197 on SVI2 TFN. So its getting about .056vdroop which isn't too bad. No WHEA errors and no crashes in that 15mins so pretty damn low voltage, no wonder I'm getting pretty low temps for 3.8, seems to be a good chip so far (besides not getting 3200mhz RAM) i have my soc set to 1.0v manually as well.

This might be its lower limit as anything below i get WHEA errors and 3.9 39x crashes after 1min of realbench.

Golden chip right here haha. (For those who haven't followed i did do a 30min realbench and still had no WHEA errors, and did a nice 8-12hr gaming session with it as well)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> VRMs can handle maximum of a 150c. must be something else.


They are rated anywhere between 105°C to 125°C so its definitely not 150°C nor would i ever want to get remotely close to that. My VRMs reached 54°C after 15mins of realbench, thats peak temp and i have a horizontal layout with fans right above em lol.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> 
> fresh log for idles and while running.
> 
> 
> balanced


Please push that baby. Want to see someone hit 4.2GHz stable on their 1800x. You might have just the chip to do it.


----------



## serfeldon

Anyone here have the Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 cooler and Trident Z Ram be able to tell be if the bottom fin will clear the ram if in the slot closest to the cpu please?


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Moar info, I individually probed all MLCC's:
> 
> Red: VCORE
> Green: VSOC
> Blue: IMC/DRAM? Read 1.35V
> Yellow: PLL? Read 1.8xxV
> Purple: VDDP? Read 0.892V
> Light Blue: Couldn't definitively figure out
> 
> Any that I didn't cover in this picture, I didn't have the balls to try to get my probes in there to get a measurement.


In that pic, what are you using for a ground?


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> In that pic, what are you using for a ground?


The negative of each MLCC respectively.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> The negative of each MLCC respectively.


Thanks, thought you might be using a common ground. Your measurement method should be the most accurate, but very delicate.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Moar info, I individually probed all MLCC's:
> 
> Red: VCORE
> Green: VSOC
> Blue: IMC/DRAM? Read 1.35V
> Yellow: PLL? Read 1.8xxV
> Purple: VDDP? Read 0.892V
> Light Blue: Couldn't definitively figure out
> 
> Any that I didn't cover in this picture, I didn't have the balls to try to get my probes in there to get a measurement.


What VRM supply's the IMC/DRAM?


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> They are rated anywhere between 105°C to 125°C so its definitely not 150°C nor would i ever want to get remotely close to that. My VRMs reached 54°C after 15mins of realbench, thats peak temp and i have a horizontal layout with fans right above em lol.


Often times the caps are rated for 85 - 105C, the chokes are rated for 105-125C, and the MOSFETs themselves are rated for 125-150C. The controllers and/or FET drivers are usually 125C. The FETs are the things dissipating the most heat and often get less efficient as they get hotter, but they're also the components with heatsinks on them.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Seems like 1002 has a bit more vdroop then 1001 or the hwinfo64 is reading a bit more accurately. Gave it another 15mins of realbench and im averaging 1.197 on SVI2 TFN. So its getting about .056vdroop which isn't too bad. No WHEA errors and no crashes in that 15mins so pretty damn low voltage, no wonder I'm getting pretty low temps for 3.8, seems to be a good chip so far (besides not getting 3200mhz RAM) i have my soc set to 1.0v manually as well.
> 
> This might be its lower limit as anything below i get WHEA errors and 3.9 39x crashes after 1min of realbench.
> 
> Golden chip right here haha. (For those who haven't followed i did do a 30min realbench and still had no WHEA errors, and did a nice 8-12hr gaming session with it as well)
> They are rated anywhere between 105°C to 125°C so its definitely not 150°C nor would i ever want to get remotely close to that. My VRMs reached 54°C after 15mins of realbench, thats peak temp and i have a horizontal layout with fans right above em lol.


I look up the CH6 VRM MOSFET CSD87350Q5D and it is 150c for ABSOLUTE MAXIMUM RATINGS and 125c MAX for RECOMMENDED OPERATING CONDITIONS.











http://pdf1.alldatasheet.net/datasheet-pdf/view/461899/TI1/CSD87350Q5D.html


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> I look up the CH6 VRM MOSFET CSD87350Q5D and it is 150c for ABSOLUTE MAXIMUM RATINGS and 125c MAX for RECOMMENDED OPERATING CONDITIONS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://pdf1.alldatasheet.net/datasheet-pdf/view/461899/TI1/CSD87350Q5D.html


Right so as we said, 125°C lol


----------



## CeltPC

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> If you think about it, in another five years, 8GB modules will be seen as too small to bother with, while 16GB won't be seen as too bad. That is why I went with 2x16GB for my configuration, and still would.


Yea but in 5 years it will be that crappy old DDR4. Who wants that old stuff!


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Wondering if anyone has tried out Statuscore yet?

There is a build available that has been tweaked for Ryzen.

http://www.dannotech.com/statuscore/

Edit: Some videos from the developer on it:

https://youtu.be/HzAt-MCyCa4

https://youtu.be/IN0BjzaP7lA

https://youtu.be/myPRNtifMaA


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> My stability testing progress:
> 
> IBT Maximum 10 Passes -- Pass
> IBT AVX Maximum 10 Passes -- Pass
> Y-Cruncher All Tests 2 Hours -- Pass
> x264 4 Hours -- Pass (ran it overnight -- 60+ passes)
> RealBench Stress Test (16GB) 2 Hours -- Pending
> AIDA64 (CPU, FPU, Cache, System Memory, GPU) 2 Hours -- Pending
> 
> Trying to decide if I want to run Prime95 or not...


Finally was able to finish the RealBench and AIDA64 stress tests successfully. Probably going to start the Prime95 v21.9 Build 13 run (24 hours of Blend) in a couple of hours.

Also, hoping to see a new C6H BIOS from elmor in the next couple of days. Need to have something new to tinker with.

Edit: I'll be doing a clean install of Win10 in a week or so, after the release of the Creator update. I'm already running the Release Preview but I like to do clean installs of big updates like this.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> It's time for a little rant! Somewhat good willed, no don't see me shouting this with a red face, but rather musing over it with a glass of wine (which I don't drink, but you get the picture).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elmor, feel free to forward that "feedback" to Asus designers/management.
> 
> 1. Whoever designed the physical layout of the board seemingly never intended ProbeIt and the post code display to be used by normal people.
> 
> - When the CH6 is built into a PC chassis and placed under the table I literally have to lie down on the floor to read post codes. There is no other way for me to get a proper viewing angle to that uppermost rightmost corner. Even when I place the chassis on a table I have to bend forwards to get a look at the post codes.
> 
> - Looking at the post code display is made rather unpleasant when you are dazzled with those extra bright status LEDs right underneath it. Having both in close proximity to each other surely is useful, but those LEDs really burn bright.
> 
> - ProbeIt can hardly be reached at all. Even outside a chassis the power connector + cable gets in your way. Inside a chassis it a small nightmare to reach it with two DMM probes.
> 
> - It took me over a dozen tries to get any readings from ProbeIt, because I first had to scratch into the probing points with the probe tips to get electrical contact. Maybe there is some kind of coating on top of them that needs to be poked through, maybe it's the solder itself.
> 
> - Now that I _can_ get readings I always have to use both my hands to push the probes on the measuring points. Why can Asus not invest 5-10 cents into a proper header where we can stick the probes in and leave them there hands-free?!
> 
> 2. VRM noise is very audible when Vcore, which by itself is a nuisance for an otherwise (ultra) quite system. I only heard this kind of noise level from higher performance graphic-cards' VRM section yet. This is rather unacceptable, because other motherboards can do without such a considerable level of audible noise.
> 
> Coming with the audible noise is electrical noise on the motherboard's ground lines, which unfortunately seems to happen with every motherboard out there. This is the bane of every media content creation PC and a long standing problem, especially when audio is coupled with a strong graphic-card. I really wish you guys would filter this out somehow, especially for outgoing ground-lines like USB ground/shield, audio and video (PC + display looped over a common Earth can give some interesting combing/cancellation effects).
> 
> To give an example: The ProbeIt ground measuring point varies in voltage somewhere between 0.0035 V and 0.0150 V versus wall socket Earth depending on CPU/system load. And that is without C&Q kicking in lower voltages (aka Vcore is fixed). Fortunately the ProbeIt Vcore measuring point seems to vary by the same amount, so we can still measure between Vcore and Ground without getting skewed results. I wasn't so sure about that before I measured and calculated both, though (again, at fixed Vcore).
> 
> 3. Fan calibration does not work properly. Even worse, minimum fan speed values are enforced on basis of that faulty calibration process. My AIO pump is regularly detected with a mimum of 60% instead of 39%, my AIO's heatspreader fans are sometimes detected as 20% instead of 10% and AI/FC detects it as full RPM at 0% and refuses to allow any control over said fans. My chassis fan sometimes is detected as 39%, sometimes as 34% and sometimes as 60%.
> 
> This all would be less of an issue if I could just enter a minimum fan speed manually, but I cannot. Instead I hear my AIO pump whining/vibrating unnervingly in between 60-70% where it seems to resonate worst. Then I have to Clear CMOS again because of some RAM issues and start that whole unreliable calibration procedure again.
> 
> Also please fix the calibration procedure to include the AIO pump header. Either it currently isn't calibrating that header or it always measures 60% minimum whereas the same pump on a chassis header at least sometimes results in proper 39%. And why is there no control over the AIO pump header in AI/FC anyway?
> 
> AI/FC also has some real problems running my AIO pump at fixed rpm, many steps lead to the pump spinning up and down all the time. And for some reason the pump's rpm are reported as double as high than their real numbers, still better than no rpm display that some other users are reporting, though.
> 
> 4. A "Safe Boot" button should do just that: Safe Boot. More often than not it just results in another failed reset attempt. If it doesn't work properly then it's space wasted that would have better been used to for the post code display.
> 
> 5. If you place a new internal USB 3.1 header on your boards then provide a corresponding cable/front-bay connector.
> 
> 6. This goes out to all motherboard manufacturers, or BIOS/UEFI programmers: Include a bl**dy Bluetooth stack into UEFI, especially when you sell boards with onboard Bluetooth! Having an extra USB keyboard ready just for being able to enter BIOS setup and change settings is ridiculous after so many years of Bluetooth keyboards being around.
> 
> 7. Why the h*ck did you protect your PDF manual to not even allow copying text out of it? I have licensed (as in copyright protected and paid for) PDF files here that allow me to copy text and images. What's special about a motherboard manual that forces me to manually type its text content to a forum if I want to discuss a section or help another user? (Yes, I know how to circumvent that protection, others do not.)
> 
> That's it for the time being...


1. On-board placements are a matter of where there's space available and they don't interfere with trace routing. The other option is at the bottom below the last PCI-E slot, which also has certain disadvantages. Adding connectors + cables increases cost and complexity more than you know. And if we do that we exclude people who prefer the current implementation. Can't always please everyone.

2. Regarding VRM noise, you can try to play with some of the Digi+ settings. Especially VRM Switching Frequency, Power Duty Control and Power Phase Control should make a difference. That goes for CPU, SOC and DRAM. Though CPU settings are most likely to have an impact.

4. This is an issue with the startup sequence of AMD CPUs, currently we have no way of restoring all settings to default without CMOS clear.

5. If we add a USB3.1 front base the board would cost 30-40 USD more, I'm quite certain most prefer to have the option to buy it without one. Offering one as a separate product might be an option, but by the time we'd get to market with such a product, case manufacturers would probably already be up to speed.

6. Implementing a BIOS bluetooth stack is very low in priority due to very few users using it and most of then are able to plug a USB keyboard the few times they need to make changes in the BIOS.

7. I'll see if it's possible to unlock the published PDF manuals.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CageJ*
> 
> BTW safeboot button does not work at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> So when I get bootloop only reflash button works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GJ ASUS..


See #4 above

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> @fellow C6H owners:
> @elmor
> 
> Have you tried to move your mouse very quickly in circles with a demanding application in the background ~ 25% cpu usage and within a few secs the mousepointer will stutter and start lagging.
> I think this is the infinity fabric. Ramclock is 2666 MHz atm. Graphics is RX480 @8GB all the latest drivers up and running, clean and new windows 10 x64. So I really think this is a CCX/infinity fab problem. Recognized it today while playing Mass Effect Andromeda and tabbed out and moved my mouse randomly. Mouse is Razer Deathadder with latest driver @1000 MHz pollingrate, tested other rates also but this didn't seem to be the issue because the issue persists.
> 
> Edit: PC running at high performance profile so no core parking either


Check with Latencymon if you have any drivers etc causing latency issues.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> This is why I feel that the Asus ROG team should have one BIOS that lets you pick 1T or 2T, and adjusts accordingly. Many people who went with a Ryzen 7 processor also decided to go 32GB, but also wanted 2x16 instead of 4x8, meaning 2T.


We would if we could, hopefully future updates.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I forgot about that. go with the 4x8, since Elmor says its a better choice for 32gb.
> 
> But as MNMadman said, the May AGESA update may make 2x32 and 4x64 run just fine with their listed timings and speeds, but we'll have to see when the time comes.


Currently I consider 2x16GB the better choice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> @Elmor
> 
> When i installed USB 3.0 AMD Driver it not recognize my Keyboard & Mouse !
> Only Standard MS Driver working as intended:
> 
> AMD USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller - 1.0 (Microsoft)
> 
> Any sugestions?
> The MtG Magic Duels on Stem don't working with USB from CPU 1-4 ! (i can't cast spells, mouse working but not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Keyboard working oK in MtG, mouse don't
> Also in BIOS mouse behave way too fast.


That's on AMD. Which OS are you on? If the MS driver works, just stay with that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> As I already said yesterday: Everyone at ASUS is probably hard at work on a new BIOS version, for a different product with higher priority (most likely).


C6H definitely has the highest priority at the moment.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> "CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)" could possibly be the "real" voltage because that's using telemetry from the actual CPU which could possibly account for further losses inside the socket and CPU itself. I can't confirm this nor suggest you or anyone use that value as gospel. I'm merely an enthusiast with a cheapo multimeter, not an engineer


The SVI values should be the closest to what the CPU is seeing, because it's relying on the VRM controllers die-sense with proper ground reference.


----------



## braincracking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> Hi peeps
> 
> I'm not an awesome overclocker or anything but I have been paying attention to this forum a lot. Just wanted to make a comment... It seems some people are having issues with RAM times etc, I find this really strange as a couple of days ago I was able to boot into windows with no problems with 4.1ghz and 3200mhz ram speeds just by changing BCLK frequency and cpu core ratio admittedly with a pretty high resulting voltage.
> 
> Cant remember the exact numbers I put in but as far as I understand most others aren't even booting. I'm also running the F4-3200C16D-16GTZR trident z rgb ram which from my understanding shouldn't be allowing this so not too sure what's up with that. I didnt run any stability tests was just seeing if it'd boot and was surprised when it did. Currently back at stock speeds for the time being. Also @braincracking, hopefully this can give you some peace of mind... Granted others seem to be having issues.
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on the matter?


Hi,

I've installed the F4-3200C16D-16GTZR and got it to 2400Mhz yesterday, granted I didn't play around with it for long, and the timings are okay at 15 15 15 15 36. I will try again tonight with looser timings to get it to 2666 and then use bclk to press out whatever is left in there. If you remember any of the settings you used, it would be much appreciated, I tried to up the boot voltage for dram as well, but that didn't seem to make much of a difference.

Cheers!

PS. delete above, quote missing, cheers!


----------



## jimmy235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> 2. Regarding VRM noise, you can try to play with some of the Digi+ settings. Especially VRM Switching Frequency, Power Duty Control and Power Phase Control should make a difference. That goes for CPU, SOC and DRAM. Though CPU settings are most likely to have an impact.


Hi elmor,

on my CH6 the VRM noise is terrible. Could you give some recommended values for the Digi+ settings?


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braincracking*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I've installed the F4-3200C16D-16GTZR and got it to 2400Mhz yesterday, granted I didn't play around with it for long, and the timings are okay at 15 15 15 15 36. I will try again tonight with looser timings to get it to 2666 and then use bclk to press out whatever is left in there. If you remember any of the settings you used, it would be much appreciated, I tried to up the boot voltage for dram as well, but that didn't seem to make much of a difference.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> PS. delete above, quote missing, cheers!


Hi!

Honestly I wish I could tell you how it worked. Back when I posted that I wasnt really knowledgeable at all in terms of overclocking and thinking back to it now, I have NO IDEA how it booted with the 3200mhz speeds but it definitely did! I quickly reverted it though because the voltage was close to 1.5V and didnt want to run stability tests at that level.

Atm I have my set running at 2400 just by using the docp profile. I havent attempted higher speeds as I prefer to use the pstates to downclock when not under load. Patiently awaiting an update that allows us to use the advertised speeds by simply using the docp profile. Be sure to update me you're successful though!


----------



## ShiftyJ

elmor what is the max LLC you can recommend for 24/7 use?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

WinX New Build (last weeks update)
Now i have to switch USB Mouse from one port to another.
If MtG i need Off-CPU one
If BF1 etc. i can use CPU one NP









So we need to wait for new Drivers then....


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Please push that baby. Want to see someone hit 4.2GHz stable on their 1800x. You might have just the chip to do it.




Thats it, i quit! (／ .□.)\ ┻━┻~ ヽ(`Д´)ﾉ~┻━┻ ／(.□. \)

had to use LLC3 as well !

I dont think it will survive realbench either way


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> 
> 
> Thats it, i quit! (／ .□.)\ ┻━┻~ ヽ(`Д´)ﾉ~┻━┻ ／(.□. \)
> 
> had to use LLC3 as well !
> 
> I dont think it will survive realbench either way


You on air? That voltage is insane at LLC3 :O


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You on air? That chip deserves some nice custom watercooling. That voltage is insane, and at LLC3. :O


H100i cooler. probably should start thinking about a new case and better liquid setup since i lucked out :3 maybe even an ice bucket or A/C cooler


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> H100i cooler. probably should start thinking about a new case and better liquid setup since i lucked out :3 maybe even an ice bucket or A/C cooler


Oh yeah, puts my 1700 to shame. Hoping mine is surviving 10 hours of y-cruncher without me to watch it. Haha. Should have put teamviewer on it before leaving to work.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Maybe I'll gloat a little that my 1700 @ 4.0 scores a 1770 without any performance bias, or messing with process priority.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Maybe I'll gloat a little that my 1700 @ 4.0 scores a 1770 without any performance bias, or messing with process priority.


I just leave performance bias on auto myself, and I think someone said they tested that and concluded it equates to disabled.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I just leave performance bias on auto myself, and I think someone said they tested that and concluded it equates to disabled.


Yeah, I found the same thing. I get 1842 with it on, and 1780 with auto. Done with minimal startup background tasks, and high process priority. When everything is running that is normal, just 1770.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

After I'm completely satisfied my settings are stable, I wan't to see how low I can push my RAM latency at 3200MHz. Will be interesting how much a difference it makes.


----------



## Reikoji

I think this is good enough for me :3 also LLC3. Curious to see what it will score with performance bias actually set to cinebench15


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmy235*
> 
> Hi elmor,
> 
> on my CH6 the VRM noise is terrible. Could you give some recommended values for the Digi+ settings?


I don't have a board with this issue so you'll have to try different values yourself.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyJ*
> 
> elmor what is the max LLC you can recommend for 24/7 use?


Check the previous posts in this thread by me and The Stilt.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Wondering if anyone has tried out Statuscore yet?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> Results (likely affected by some background tasks):
> 
> - Prime95 small FFT does 107 A max and throttles the CPU down to x36 = CPU spec without XFR.
> - Prime95 beta small FFT does 104 A max and does not throttle the CPU.
> 
> - X264 does 101 A max and does not throttle.
> - Y-Cruncher (HNT) does 107 A max and does not throttle.
> - Realbench does 98 A max and does not throttle.
> *- Statuscore does 97 A max and does not throttle.*
> 
> - IDT/Linpack AVX does 117 A max / average 113 A and does not throttle!
> 
> - IDT/Linpack non AVX...
> 
> 14384 (max) does 110 A max / average 108 A and throttles down to x35.
> 4096 does 110 A max / average 104 A and throttles down to x35.0.
> 1024 does 110 A max / average 99 A and throttles down to 34.8.
> 
> 20 does 109 A max / average ~87.5 A and throttles down to x35.0.
> 19 does 109 A max / average ~87 A and throttles down to x36.3.
> 18 does 105 A max / average ~86 A and very occasionally throttles down single cores to x35.8.
> 
> 1-17 does up to 105 A max / average ~86 A and does not throttle down. This also is the range where memory (controller) related errors don't seem to appear, so it may be a cache size thing.
> 
> - Heavyload does 108 A max / average 106 A and throttles down to x33.5! It's private memory footprint is 18 mb.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> Thanks for doing this, my DMM probes are a bit too blunt to do this properly so I stuck to the perimeter.


I own some of these, but since they are not isolated on their full length I'd rather not use them at such close proximity to each other. 0.7 mm with extra sharp tip and you bleed quickly when you accidentally poke yourself in the finger.


----------



## SpecChum

@elmor

1002 has knocked my leds out and I can't get them back on?


----------



## Reikoji

~4150 completes 15min. Guess i should go ahead and see if 4200 can realbench..... or not. Those temps are high enough for me.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> 1002 has knocked my leds out and I can't get them back on?


It's under investigation. So are several other issues in here, we're doing what we can to squash the bugs.


----------



## LittleVulpix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> 
> 
> ~4150 completes 15min. Guess i should go ahead and see if 4200 can realbench..... or not. Those temps are high enough for me.


Which of the temperatures do you trust? C6H's "CPU", Tctl or Tdie ?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleVulpix*
> 
> Which of the temperatures do you trust? C6H's "CPU", Tctl or Tdie ?


I'm still not sure which one is the real one myself. Under load Tctl is higher, when ilde CH6 CPU temp is higher.... Tdie is just Tctl -20. Tctl also jumps around a lot more so i cant see that as the correct one but CH6 cpu temp doesnt seem correct either.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> It's under investigation. So are several other issues in here, we're doing what we can to squash the bugs.


That's cool, not a biggie really.

I just wondered if you knew a quick fix.


----------



## jimmy235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleVulpix*
> 
> Which of the temperatures do you trust? C6H's "CPU", Tctl or Tdie ?


Tctl should be the one with offset +20°C
Tdie without offset


----------



## Reikoji

But.... if I had to pick i would chose Tdie in the long run. I keep AC running so my place is around 18c, so ~25 idle @ 3600 with no voltage increase isn't too far fetched. Its also the closest to what MB reports at load.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> That's cool, not a biggie really.
> 
> I just wondered if you knew a quick fix.


I've seen some success stories after installing Aura 1.04.29 from Intel boards. Was the Aura issue fixed for anyone by switching to this version? http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/Lighting_Control_10429.zip


----------



## Reikoji

What i'm trying to figure out now is which CPU power/core power reading is the most correct.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I've seen some success stories after installing Aura 1.04.29 from Intel boards. Was the Aura issue fixed for anyone by switching to this version? http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/Lighting_Control_10429.zip


Tried that, no go sadly.

It did allow me to control my G.Skill LEDs tho


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> 
> 
> ~4150 completes 15min. Guess i should go ahead and see if 4200 can realbench..... or not. Those temps are high enough for me.


Nice chip you got there! Far the best one i have ever seen here!







Im curious when you will find the wall!?


----------



## LittleVulpix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I'm still not sure which one is the real one myself. Under load Tctl is higher, when ilde CH6 CPU temp is higher.... Tdie is just Tctl -20. Tctl also jumps around a lot more so i cant see that as the correct one but CH6 cpu temp doesnt seem correct either.


Right..

The Tdie seems to be literally just Tctl -20C, so its value is sorta irrelevant. When CPU is under stress, the "CPU" temp seems to be somewhere around 75 degrees whereas tctl is like 85.. so neither really makes sense. It bothers me because I don't know if I can OC higher or if my temps are too high







AMD, WHY DID YOU DO THIS.

I feel as though the C6H is already substracting 20C from Tctl on latest bios. I don't have sensemi skew configuration changed in any way, it's been left at default, so it shouldn't be...

It's so frustrating







I wish I could easily measure the actual CPU temp myself somehow.

If you find a way, let me know


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Nice chip you got there! Far the best one i have ever seen here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im curious when you will find the wall!?


I have picture of 4200 cinebench a page or so back. havent tried to realbench that yet.


----------



## mogdy

Hi

i try here if someone can help
i have a ch6, 1800X at 4GHz (40x100), PC2666 and 2 fury X with radeon driver 17.3.3
I'm unable to set pcie gen3, all i have is pcie 1.1 8x
i tried with 038 and 1002 bios
has anyone the same configuration and the same problem

thanks


----------



## skline00

elmor, Thank you for all of your work on this mb.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> 1. On-board placements are a matter of where there's space available and they don't interfere with trace routing. The other option is at the bottom below the last PCI-E slot, which also has certain disadvantages. Adding connectors + cables increases cost and complexity more than you know. And if we do that we exclude people who prefer the current implementation. Can't always please everyone.


First of all, thanks for the elaborate answer. Your availability and communication here is well appreciated!









I understand that and can follow the argument. But I also think that for most normal users Gigabyte's implementation (buttons and post display exchanged) is more useful, especially when you use a chassis instead of an open desktop. I do realize, though, that modern a modern chassis without 5.1/4" cage leaves more room to get an easier glimpse at the post display.
Quote:


> 2. Regarding VRM noise, you can try to play with some of the Digi+ settings. Especially VRM Switching Frequency, Power Duty Control and Power Phase Control should make a difference. That goes for CPU, SOC and DRAM. Though CPU settings are most likely to have an impact.


I will have a look. What makes this currently worse is the fact that we ought to use the "High Performance" profile, which (by default) keeps the CPU frequency at max and thus increases the level (volume) of the noise.
Quote:


> 4. This is an issue with the startup sequence of AMD CPUs, currently we have no way of restoring all settings to default without CMOS clear.


Since you knew this beforehand it does again question your design decision to place the mostly obsolete buttons at the bottom and the very much used post display at the top. Any user with a chassis doesn't need the buttons at all, any user with an open desktop likely doesn't care where they are as long as they can reach them.
Quote:


> 5. If we add a USB3.1 front base the board would cost 30-40 USD more, I'm quite certain most prefer to have the option to buy it without one. Offering one as a separate product might be an option, but by the time we'd get to market with such a product, case manufacturers would probably already be up to speed.


I was offered the Lian Li 45 cm cable for 20 EUR (incl. VAT) from a German dealer. For that sum he has to import the cable, pay his own bills and still make some kind of margin. What missing is a bracket. You should have gone to market with such a product when you started putting that USB port on several of your mainboards. Case manufacturers are not up to speed yet while boards from several manufacturers need that product. And even then all of us who do not want to go buy a new case - especially not one costing 250 EUR - are left without a solution.

Beside possible compatibility problems with Asmedia chipsets there is another reason why one might prefer the AMD USB 3.1 port: the CH6 seems to share the Asmedia USB 3.1, Intel LAN and PCIe 4_3, 1_1-3 over a single x4 line. I will have to test if very low latency audio streaming is possible via several PCIe slots while the Asmedia USB 3.1 port is used for storage without performance loss. Once I get that missing cable I can compare the USB 3.1 ports, but according to the German dealer that is at least another month away.

By the way: What is special about PCIe 1_3 that makes my RME HDSPe AIO card not work in that one specific slot only?
Quote:


> 6. Implementing a BIOS bluetooth stack is very low in priority due to very few users using it and most of then are able to plug a USB keyboard the few times they need to make changes in the BIOS.


Which is why I am currently writing on a *****ty Logitech K400 Plus keyboard that I specifically bought just for using BIOS setups and Windows installations. And when I use my Bluetooth keyboard for daily operation I have to use a special mouse profile that emulates certain keystrokes (like F-keys), or I have to get out the K400 again, stacking USB receivers and keyboards on my desk. Again I can understand your sentiment, but we are years into this now and there still isn't any Bluetooth stack in sight. That is unless you are using Apple products where all of this is no problem at all.
Quote:


> 7. I'll see if it's possible to unlock the published PDF manuals.


Those in the know can unlock it anyway, but there is little reason to keep normal users from copy & paste when they want to post a question or answer on a forum. It's not exactly literature.


----------



## gupsterg

@elmor

Is there any tweak I can do in 1002 to make SIO CPU sensor and tCTL match?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I'm hoping in next UEFI Asus resolve the issue where CPU Sensor isn't matching tCTL, it did for me on 0902, but anything after that it's an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> CPU loaded with Y-Cruncher, both tests done same day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also hoping the UEFI fan profile can allow something a bit higher than 75°C as MAX temp, something like even 80°C be handy.
> 
> I ran a metal ruler edge across both R7 1700 IHS, the 2nd definitely has more of a "dimple" for solder between die and IHS. As temps seem ~5°C higher on 2nd vs 1st I'm planning lapping the IHS and HS base.
> 
> Any news @elmor on next release of UEFI? cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> ~4150 completes 15min. Guess i should go ahead and see if 4200 can realbench..... or not. Those temps are high enough for me.


Why are you using BCLK instead of multiplier for overclocking? And sorry if I missed that ealier: What Vcore and LLC did you set in BIOS (1.45 LLC3 or something)?


----------



## Reikoji

hahaha nope. just nope.

Can get 4ghz with no volt increase stable 4hrs of realbench, but 4.2ghz +0.125 volt with LLC3 making it 1.45volt under load crashes before 2min







. I guess i could try slightly higher voltage............

I think i'll hapily stick with 4150.


----------



## gupsterg

I'd just like to say I have no issues on Pro Belt access







. Not heard VRM noise from mobo either, also luv where the Q-CODE / LED setup is as in my inverted ATX case I can see them with ease







. Truly happy with C6H as posted before







, just waiting on UEFI to be perfected







.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Why are you using BCLK instead of multiplier for overclocking? And sorry if I missed that ealier: What Vcore and LLC did you set in BIOS (1.45 LLC3 or something)?


4150 is +0.09375 with LLC3, though I haven't played around with it all that much for realbenching. It does cinebench and other benchmark runs at lower with LLC1.

for me using bclk seems better for overall system stability. I couldnt get 4ghz to run without voltage increase at 100bclk for example, and also how i get my ram to speed.


----------



## OnSync

Has anyone been able to run these RAM's F4-3866C18D-16GTZ? I assume they are Samsung-B die, but CL is pretty high which is sad.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I made my system emergency shutdown due to CPU temps. So who cared about some 1.5 V that doesn't even hit 100°C (something my 2011 Macbook Pro often does).


Is there a option for this in the CH6 bios ?


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

@gupsterg

Since I know how you like y-cruncher so much. Enjoy.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I've seen some success stories after installing Aura 1.04.29 from Intel boards. Was the Aura issue fixed for anyone by switching to this version? http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/Lighting_Control_10429.zip


Yes, this is the version I use exclusively. Only one that ever works right and supports my G.Skill Trident Z RGB's.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I'm still not sure which one is the real one myself. Under load Tctl is higher, when ilde CH6 CPU temp is higher.... Tdie is just Tctl -20. Tctl also jumps around a lot more so i cant see that as the correct one but CH6 cpu temp doesnt seem correct either.


Edit to correct misinformation: Tdie and tctl are reported on a single line for the 1700 when SenseMi is configured but tctl appears to be the correct temperature for the 1700x and 1800x.


----------



## braincracking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Honestly I wish I could tell you how it worked. Back when I posted that I wasnt really knowledgeable at all in terms of overclocking and thinking back to it now, I have NO IDEA how it booted with the 3200mhz speeds but it definitely did! I quickly reverted it though because the voltage was close to 1.5V and didnt want to run stability tests at that level.
> 
> Atm I have my set running at 2400 just by using the docp profile. I havent attempted higher speeds as I prefer to use the pstates to downclock when not under load. Patiently awaiting an update that allows us to use the advertised speeds by simply using the docp profile. Be sure to update me you're successful though!


Hi,

I managed to get my sticks to ~2900 @1.35v - 120bclk - 2400 base. I use docp3 profile and then change the bclk to 120. Also don't forget to disable sensemi skew again as selecting the profile will re enable it.

Hope this helps you


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Tdie is the temp; tctl shouldnt jump around any more than tdie as it is simply your tdie with a +20° offset.


Thats not entirely true. If people don't mess with their Asus miskew settings and what not tctl should be the one you're going off of.

At idle my tctl shows 28°C and tdie shows 8°C, pretty sure i'm not idling at 8°C lol. Tdie is tctl -20°C, but in my case my tctl is already correct.


----------



## gupsterg

@S1L3N7D3A7H

Nice







.

Seems I sorta bummed out on both my R7 1700. 2nd does 3.8GHz / 3200MHz on ~1.380V VCORE on Pro belt and in HWINFO CPU Voltage SVI2 MAX as 1.356V. 1st does 3.9GHz / 2933MHz on ~1.350V VCORE on Pro belt and and in HWINFO CPU Voltage SVI2 MAX as 1.331V.

3.9GHz both need ~1.465V on VCORE measured in Pro belt







. 1st I only tested once on 3.9GHz with 10x x264 loops, 2nd I did go for 15 loops but got WHEA errors







.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Thats not entirely true. If people don't mess with their Asus miskew settings and what not tctl should be the one you're going off of.
> 
> At idle my tctl shows 28°C and tdie shows 8°C, pretty sure i'm not idling at 8°C lol. Tdie is tctl -20°C, but in my case my tctl is already correct.


Edit to correct misinformation: My tctl/tdie are one in the same (1700) so if I used -20°, I'd be down where you are for tdie. 1700x and 1800x apparently always have 20° and cant match up regardless of SenseMi settings. In the case of the 1700x and 1800x, tctl appears to indicate the proper temperature.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> SenseMi has been talked about multiple times in this thread alone; I dont understand why people arent setting it appropriately.


Theres nothing to set, its set on auto and only if you have a 1700 should you change it. From BIOS 902 to 1001 to 1002 my tctl has read correctly without the 20°C offset so its reading correctly. My Aorus 5 (after a BIOS update) has also read correctly. People are getting so unbelievably confused and theres no reason to be.

If your idle is under 40°C its reading correctly. Anything above that and you need to disable miskew (guessing mostly if you have a 1700 but the BIOS should automatically detect it.

Not sure if using pstates changes the miskew in anyway but for me on 2 boards on half a dozen BIOSes the temps have read correctly from the get go.

If i reset my CMOS though my CPU temp shows up as 51°C, after the PC boots hwinfo64 reports it correctly. For the Asus tctl is the ondie temp no matter what offset or not its still the correct temp, the CPU temp under the motherboard heading is the socket temp, ie the temperature below the CPU. For people on water the tctl should be lower then cpu reading in the mobo.


----------



## OnSync

Will I be able to run these RAM's *F4-3866C18D-16GTZ*?
The fkn store was supposed to have the 3600 CL16 RAM's, but now I have to wait almost a month just for the RAM's.

3200 MHz CL 14 is pretty much same as 3600 MHz CL16 in timings.
3866 MHz CL 18 is similar to 3466 MHz CL 16, but price is almost same for these 2.

I don't mind if at the current state I won't be able to run at 3866, but I guess that should be ( _possible in the future_ )?
I could go with 3200 MHz, but I thought to be "future ready", I can't afford to upgrade the RAM's later on. I just need to get my PC build, cuz mine barely boots anymore.

So was wondering if someone knows about RAM's more.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Theres nothing to set, its set on auto and only if you have a 1700 should you change it. From BIOS 902 to 1001 to 1002 my tctl has read correctly without the 20°C offset so its reading correctly. My Aorus 5 (after a BIOS update) has also read correctly. People are getting so unbelievably confused and theres no reason to be.
> 
> If your idle is under 40°C its reading correctly. Anything above that and you need to disable miskew (guessing mostly if you have a 1700 but the BIOS should automatically detect it.
> 
> Not sure if using pstates changes the miskew in anyway but for me on 2 boards on half a dozen BIOSes the temps have read correctly from the get go.
> 
> If i reset my CMOS though my CPU temp shows up as 51°C, after the PC boots hwinfo64 reports it correctly. For the Asus tctl is the ondie temp no matter what offset or not its still the correct temp, the CPU temp under the motherboard heading is the socket temp, ie the temperature below the CPU. For people on water the tctl should be lower then cpu reading in the mobo.


If you change your SenseMi, your tctl and tdie wont match up?


----------



## Decoman

Quick question for Elmor: Is pressing the "reset CMOS" button the only thing one need to do, in order to clear the CMOS? (Or must the battery be removed as well?)


----------



## gupsterg

@madweazl

There is no real tdie sensor.

What HWiNFO does is when a X CPU is detected it just takes tctl and deducts 20°C and shows a separate sensor as tdie. So if bluej511 plays with Sense MI then tdie will change as well, but they will not match ever.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> 4150 is +0.09375 with LLC3, though I haven't played around with it all that much for realbenching. It does cinebench and other benchmark runs at lower with LLC1.
> 
> for me using bclk seems better for overall system stability. I couldnt get 4ghz to run without voltage increase at 100bclk for example, and also how i get my ram to speed.


I run into troubles trying BCLK overclocking. What does Code 9E mean ("Reserved for future AMI Codes")?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Is there a option for this in the CH6 bios ?


I saw none, but I also didn't look for one.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @madweazl
> 
> There is no real tdie sensor.
> 
> What HWiNFO does is when a X CPU is detected it just takes tctl and deducts 20°C and shows a separate sensor as tdie. So if bluej511 plays with Sense MI then tdie will change as well, but they will not match ever.


Hmm, so tdie would become accurate but tctl would jump another 20°?

Edit: thought I read when it was disable or enabled in relation to a 1700 or X processor, they would marry up but it seems that is only the case for the 1700.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Hmm, so tdie would become accurate but tctl would jump another 20°?
> 
> Edit: thought I read when it was disable or enabled in relation to a 1700 or X processor, they would marry up but it seems that is only the case for the 1700.


From what I've read from members posts where they have a 1700, disabling Sense MI Skew makes their temps appropriate.

Sense MI Skew: [Disabled] on UEFI 0902 makes both tCTL and CPU temperature from SIO "realistic" for me. It has similar effect for me on 1001 and 1002, but I believe there is a bug in UEFI as CPU temperature from SIO is out by ~+5°C.


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braincracking*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I managed to get my sticks to ~2900 @1.35v - 120bclk - 2400 base. I use docp3 profile and then change the bclk to 120. Also don't forget to disable sensemi skew again as selecting the profile will re enable it.
> 
> Hope this helps you


Thanks for letting me know, that's impressive!

Curious what your CPU speed is and also what your voltage for it is looking like? I may be wrong but I thought a high Bclk wasn't always the best way to go (due to downgrading PCIE speed if I'm not mistaken?)

Also have you run any stability tests? Thanks again


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Hmm, so tdie would become accurate but tctl would jump another 20°?
> 
> Edit: thought I read when it was disable or enabled in relation to a 1700 or X processor, they would marry up but it seems that is only the case for the 1700.


Correct, Im not even sure if the 1700 would match but it sounds like it should. In the X cases, as long as you havent touched anything related to misense or miskew tctl should already have -20°C done thru the BIOS sensor offset (maybe someone from Asus can clarify but in my case thats what it was)

On my Aorus Gaming 5 going from f3 bios to f5d bios the temps dropped EXACTLY 20°C at idle. Went from 47°C to 27°C and that has no miskew or misense settings.

The best way to tell is your idle temps. As I said anything below 40°C and your tctl is reading correctly, in RTSS its the only one i monitor so i know for a fact its not measuring socket but actual core/die temps, the cpu sensor under the cpu measures socket temps. Even though HWinfo64 has a CPU socket reading as well I'm not sure its correct. Would make sense that CPU under the mobo header reads around the same as die temps as it has all the caps and what not under the socket and would be hot in there as its got no air flow (duh its covered by the cpu haha)

This is all an educated guess though and i could be all wrong lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> From what I've read from members posts where they have a 1700, disabling Sense MI Skew makes their temps appropriate.
> 
> Sense MI Skew: [Disabled] on UEFI 0902 makes both tCTL and CPU temperature from SIO "realistic" for me. It has similar effect for me on 1001 and 1002, but I believe there is a bug in UEFI as CPU temperature from SIO is out by ~+5°C.


Correct and at this point i would only trust tctl, its the AMD equivalent of Intel core package temp.


----------



## Johan45

I'm starting to think the Crosshair makes overclocking too easy. Been messing with different methods the last couple of days and took a R7 1700 to 3800 MHz with 3200 MHz CL16 ram using Ryzen Master which was pretty easy to do. Then last night I did a "full" auto OC by changing only the multiplier and ram dividers. Both were done in steps to give the ram a chance to train at the higher frequencies but it was just too easy Memory I used for this round Model F4-4266C19D-16GTZSW G.Skill 4266 CL19-19-19 2x8GB
What I found really impressive is that the BIOS didn't really overvolt the CPU too much as you'll see in the pics.

Ryzen Master



And here is full auto voltages and the ram timing set themselves to CL16 I left them at auto in BIOS.


----------



## gupsterg

@bluej511

From my own "meddling" I believe though the C6H uses SIO CPU temperature reading for fan profile and not tCTL







.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> From my own "meddling" I believe though the C6H uses SIO CPU temperature reading for fan profile and not tCTL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Would make sense and make it easier for them to adapt it to gfan, not sure thats a good thing though especially if the SIO CPU reading is off. If its close to tctl though it shouldnt be an issue at all though but we know sometimes that's not the case.

I'm lucky enough to just have fairly quiet fans and leave em all at a set speed (especially my water pump, which btw still doesnt rpm in the BIOS or hwinfo, sucks i know) and i have no issues with worrying about pwm and cpu temps and what not.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> *Correct, Im not even sure if the 1700 would match but it sounds like it should*. In the X cases, as long as you havent touched anything related to misense or miskew tctl should already have -20°C done thru the BIOS sensor offset (maybe someone from Asus can clarify but in my case thats what it was)
> 
> On my Aorus Gaming 5 going from f3 bios to f5d bios the temps dropped EXACTLY 20°C at idle. Went from 47°C to 27°C and that has no miskew or misense settings.
> 
> The best way to tell is your idle temps. As I said anything below 40°C and your tctl is reading correctly, in RTSS its the only one i monitor so i know for a fact its not measuring socket but actual core/die temps, the cpu sensor under the cpu measures socket temps. Even though HWinfo64 has a CPU socket reading as well I'm not sure its correct. Would make sense that CPU under the mobo header reads around the same as die temps as it has all the caps and what not under the socket and would be hot in there as its got no air flow (duh its covered by the cpu haha)
> 
> This is all an educated guess though and i could be all wrong lol.
> Correct and at this point i would only trust tctl, its the AMD equivalent of Intel core package temp.


They do match up and are reported on a single line in HWiNFO for the 1700 (I posted a pic a page or two back). I thought the applicable change for the X in BIOS did the same thing but it looks like that is not the case. I'll try to track down my previous posts and edit them (probably take all day LOL) with the correct info.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> They do match up and are reported on a single line in HWiNFO for the 1700 (I posted a pic a page or two back). I thought the applicable change for the X in BIOS did the same thing but it looks like that is not the case. I'll try to track down my previous posts and edit them (probably take all day LOL) with the correct info.


Seems like quite a lot more people bought the 1700 over the x so we have a bit more information on that then the x. For me the temps have been accurate on the Asus since i got it and on the Gigabyte after one of the first BIOS updates.

Only way i can put it is, under gaming (its obviously using less power then my 4690k was) its running cooler then the 4690k was, in bf1 it was close to being pegged at all times while the 1700x doesn't even break a sweat.

But having no AC in southern France in the summer my temps will change drastically as ambient in the room easily reaches 28°C and the water temp gets closer to 35°C, its why i haven't tried higher voltages yet, summer temps are what matters for stability here.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Seems like quite a lot more people bought the 1700 over the x so we have a bit more information on that then the x. For me the temps have been accurate on the Asus since i got it and on the Gigabyte after one of the first BIOS updates.
> 
> Only way i can put it is, under gaming (its obviously using less power then my 4690k was) its running cooler then the 4690k was, in bf1 it was close to being pegged at all times while the 1700x doesn't even break a sweat.
> 
> But having no AC in southern France in the summer my temps will change drastically as ambient in the room easily reaches 28°C and the water temp gets closer to 35°C, its why i haven't tried higher voltages yet, summer temps are what matters for stability here.


We had an abnormally hot day yesterday and it was 29° in my office (CPU hit a little over 89° while I was running some stress tests). Was late in the day so I didnt bother turning the a/c on but we probably only have another week or so before it has to be running. I dont care much about the computer temps but my reef aquarium is in the office too and I maintain a constant 26° for water temps.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Ok so I've decided to stop chasing IBT stable. Just won't happen. A better real world test for me is compiling LineageOS which is happening just fine 3-4 times back to back.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Ok so I've decided to stop chasing IBT stable. Just won't happen. A better real world test for me is compiling LineageOS which is happening just fine 3-4 times back to back.


Do you get error at end like me? doesn't matter if I do 2 loops or 10, it will error at end, but only on Maximum this issue occurs for me.


----------



## Karagra

New Daily


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Do you get error at end like me? doesn't matter if I do 2 loops or 10, it will error at end, but only on Maximum this issue occurs for me.


Either error or code 8. Only passes at stupid high voltages (1.5V+) with low ram speeds (1866).

Prime95 passes for hours without errors and same with compiling at 1.4V. I'll call that "stable".


----------



## braincracking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> Thanks for letting me know, that's impressive!
> 
> Curious what your CPU speed is and also what your voltage for it is looking like? I may be wrong but I thought a high Bclk wasn't always the best way to go (due to downgrading PCIE speed if I'm not mistaken?)
> 
> Also have you run any stability tests? Thanks again


Hi,

Running the system stock for the rest, cpu @3000Mhz. I am still waiting for my pump+res before she goes under water and will get some heat









Also I dialed the bclk back to 110 as my gpu started to have issues(I'm on a ****ty 750ti until either AMD comes out with something worthwhile, or until I get tired of waiting and buy a 1080ti). Am installing afterburner now to hopefully underclock the gpu lol, then will dial it back to 120.

Cheers.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Either error or code 8. Only passes at stupid high voltages (1.5V+) with low ram speeds (1866).
> 
> Prime95 passes for hours without errors and same with compiling at 1.4V. I'll call that "stable".


I typically run two simultaneous instances of Handbrake to find a good indication of where I'm at stability wise. If that passes without errors or a crash, it will usually be very close to what you need for a 24hr Prime95 run. Outside of a few people in this thread, I've never really noticed anyone using IBT as a factor in measuring stability. Perhaps this (IBT) is more prevalent outside the gaming/enthusiast arena?


----------



## Karagra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Either error or code 8. Only passes at stupid high voltages (1.5V+) with low ram speeds (1866).
> 
> Prime95 passes for hours without errors and same with compiling at 1.4V. I'll call that "stable".


Have you tried setting ram from Extreme to Optimized? I cant boot with mine set to extreme


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Either error or code 8. Only passes at stupid high voltages (1.5V+) with low ram speeds (1866).
> 
> Prime95 passes for hours without errors and same with compiling at 1.4V. I'll call that "stable".


Well it is called "intel" burn test haha.

I think realbench/folding/prime are the best stability tests. But its a personal issue same way audio is.

I can guarantee you (as of now only) my pc will never see 100% in cpu/gpu usage at the same time. If/when i start editing and putting up videos on youtube (yea, 700kbps upload would take me days to upload a 1080p video haha) it just may get up in productivity levels, for now its perfectly stable after 30mins of realbench with zero WHEA errors, and from past experiences thats been plenty to test stability.

The rest of the stability testing is done by me using my pc how i normally use it, as a test. I won't do anything super important until im sure (ie encoding, folding, etc etc). Its worked for me for the past 15years so ill stick with it lol.


----------



## Mandarb

Wait, so the new version of HWinfo now displays the correct readout, i.e. offset deducted for x-models?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Either error or code 8. Only passes at stupid high voltages (1.5V+) with low ram speeds (1866).
> 
> Prime95 passes for hours without errors and same with compiling at 1.4V. I'll call that "stable".


I don't get code 8, but I'm only on 3.8GHz







. Yeah i can pass hours and hours of other stuff, just not IBT max, very high not an issue.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> Wait, so the new version of HWinfo now displays the correct readout, i.e. offset deducted for x-models?


It has two CPU temperature readouts, CPU (Tctl) and CPU (Tdie). Tdie will be -20 from Tctl, but its only for 1800x and 1700x because the CPU (Tctl) will be 20 higher if you're on a 1700x or 1800x. 1700 you should just look at the Tctl reading.

as I understand it.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I run into troubles trying BCLK overclocking. What does Code 9E mean ("Reserved for future AMI Codes")?


I've never had a 9E code. My code when OS is running is normally 0C.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> It has two CPU temperature readouts, CPU (Tctl) and CPU (Tdie). Tdie will be -20 from Tctl, but its only for 1800x and 1700x because the CPU (Tctl) will be 20 higher if you're on a 1700x or 1800x. 1700 you should just look at the Tctl reading.
> 
> as I understand it.


Nope lol. Depends on the BIOS and mobo, for me the 1700x tctl reads exactly where it should, the 20°C is already deducted. For example right now tctl shows 29.5°C and tdie shows 9.5°C so the tdie is tctl -20°C, IF you have a 1700 non x then both temps should be identical once you disable miskew (if i recall correctly the offset is taken off for both x versions but not for 1700 so it may/may not need to be disabled)


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> Wait, so the new version of HWinfo now displays the correct readout, i.e. offset deducted for x-models?


Tctl is correct for the 1700x and 1800x (tdie will be -20°) it looks like

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I don't get code 8, but I'm only on 3.8GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Yeah i can pass hours and hours of other stuff, just not IBT max, very high not an issue.


I get the same results; memory stability issues perhaps?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> It has two CPU temperature readouts, CPU (Tctl) and CPU (Tdie). Tdie will be -20 from Tctl, but its only for 1800x and 1700x because the CPU (Tctl) will be 20 higher if you're on a 1700x or 1800x. 1700 you should just look at the Tctl reading.
> 
> as I understand it.


Tctl and tdie are reported together with the 1700 provided SenseMi skew has been disabled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I've never had a 9E code. My code when OS is running is normally 0C.


I have 24 for normal operation (30 if it wakes from sleep). 40 is normal as well.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Well it is called "intel" burn test haha.
> 
> I think realbench/folding/prime are the best stability tests. But its a personal issue same way audio is.
> 
> I can guarantee you (as of now only) my pc will never see 100% in cpu/gpu usage at the same time. If/when i start editing and putting up videos on youtube (yea, 700kbps upload would take me days to upload a 1080p video haha) it just may get up in productivity levels, for now its perfectly stable after 30mins of realbench with zero WHEA errors, and from past experiences thats been plenty to test stability.
> 
> The rest of the stability testing is done by me using my pc how i normally use it, as a test. I won't do anything super important until im sure (ie encoding, folding, etc etc). Its worked for me for the past 15years so ill stick with it lol.


When I looked up IBT AVX and finally saw what the acronym meant... i backed away :3. Read it tests for things applications would never do anyways, so not for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Nope lol. Depends on the BIOS and mobo, for me the 1700x tctl reads exactly where it should, the 20°C is already deducted. For example right now tctl shows 29.5°C and tdie shows 9.5°C so the tdie is tctl -20°C, IF you have a 1700 non x then both temps should be identical once you disable miskew (if i recall correctly the offset is taken off for both x versions but not for 1700 so it may/may not need to be disabled)


Didn't someone mention that once you start overclocking SenseMI gets disabled and that skew fix goes out the window?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> When I looked up IBT AVX and finally saw what the acronym meant... i backed away :3. Read it tests for things applications would never do anyways, so not for me.
> Didn't someone mention that once you start overclocking SenseMI gets disabled and that skew fix goes out the window?


As far as xfr is concerned yea but i'm not sure if that applies to OCing as far as temps go, i could be wrong though considering xfr reads off temps but its been reading fine for me while being OCed so idk.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> As far as xfr is concerned yea but i'm not sure if that applies to OCing as far as temps go, i could be wrong though considering xfr reads off temps but its been reading fine for me while being OCed so idk.


For me on my 1800x CPU (Tctl) has had a min of 43.8 and CPU (Tdie) 23.8 for idling temps. ambient ~18.

Corsair link shows water temp to be 22.5

are you OCing with Pstates?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> For me on my 1800x CPU (Tctl) has had a min of 43.8 and CPU (Tdie) 23.8 for idling temps. ambient ~18.
> 
> Corsair link shows water temp to be 22.5
> 
> are you OCing with Pstates?


No just offset OC. In your case disable miskew and see if tctl ends up giving you the right reading. If it does then just leave it off and use tctl its the same thing.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> *For me on my 1800x CPU (Tctl) has had a min of 43.8 and CPU (Tdie) 23.8 for idling temps. ambient ~18.*
> 
> Corsair link shows water temp to be 22.5
> 
> are you OCing with Pstates?


Just when when we think we have it figured out LOL.

Edit: what are your SenseMi settings?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Just when when we think we have it figured out LOL.
> 
> Edit: what are your SenseMi settings?


under 1002 bios, auto for SenseMI offset and auto for SenseMI skew.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I've never had a 9E code. My code when OS is running is normally 0C.


0C indicates overclock mode according to this source.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> under 1002 bios, auto for SenseMI offset and auto for SenseMI skew.


Potential fix for this using the same source: "Tctl temperature readings can be off on 0902 BIOS. To fix set Sense MI skew = Enabled and Sense MI offset = 272 under Tweaker's paradise."


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Story of my adventure in adding my GeForce 1080Ti SLI configuration. May be helpful for some of you on your RAM settings.

So, I'll start this off with my configuration before adding the second GeForce 1080Ti.

Using BIOS 1001 my settings were as follows

BSClk 109
Effective cpu frequency 4005mhz
Effective ram frequency 3197mhz (14-14-14-14-34 1T)
Vcore 1.468v
LLC: Level 4
DRam voltage : 1.37v
DRam Boot Voltage: 1.38v
SOC Voltage: 1.15v
PCIE 16x GEN3
M.2 GEN3

So, figured this would be a fairly straightforward process. Turn the power off, plug in the new card, connect SLI bridge, start up, good to go. Not so much. Turn the power back on F9-0d. Great, clear CMOS PC starts. I take this opportunity to upgrade to BIOS 1002. Restart the PC set my ram timings using D.O.C.P. Standard to 3200MHz and wow works great. Change my cpu multiplier to 40, change voltage, reboot, no problem. Get to windows - no problem. Fire up Mass Effect Andromeda play for 5 minutes, pc skips, and turns off. Literally, turns off. Look and the motherboard LED green light is on, no q-code, no fans, no nothing. Odd. Hit the power button - F9-0d. Clear CMOS, rinse repeat, same results. Try adjusting bsclk, f9-0d. So, I reflash the 1002 BIOS, boots up, set DOCP Standard loads at 3200 good to go. Backed down to 2933 just to check to see if that was a problem, same other settings, good to go. Fire up Mass Effect, 5 minutes in PC turns off again. Power up f9-0d. Tried my Corsair ram, same thing.

Finally, I said screw it - went back to BIOS 1001. Current settings are

BSClk 100
Multiplier 40
Ram Frequency 2933MHz (14-14-14-14-34 1T)
Vcore 1.468v
LLC: Level 4
DRam voltage : 1.37v
DRam Boot Voltage: 1.38v
SOC Voltage: 1.15v
PCIE & M2 Auto

No problems. Played Mass Effect for an hour this morning with zero hiccups.

Not only was the pc just turning off interesting, I also found it interesting that after an unsuccessful overclock, or having the reset the CMOS at all I could not get the PC to post using DOCP Standard at the 3200MHz frequency. It would ONLY post with the 3200MHz ram frequency after freshly flashing the BIOS. This occurred using both the 1001 and 1002 bios. For now I am back to 1001 as it is nice and stable. 1002 seems like a fluke for me.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> 0C indicates overclock mode according to this source.
> Potential fix for this using the same source: "Tctl temperature readings can be off on 0902 BIOS. To fix set Sense MI skew = Enabled and Sense MI offset = 272 under Tweaker's paradise."


Yea I went and disabled it manually and no change, so it should be enabled manually. Auto for offset still seems to default to 272 according to whats showing in AI Suite3.

also, my Q code is 24 until I make changes in AI Suite, then it changes to 0C.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Just when when we think we have it figured out LOL.
> 
> Edit: what are your SenseMi settings?


1800X here.
SenseMI Skew Auto is equal to Enable
Skew offset Auto is equal to 272

SenseMI Skew Auto/Enabled with offset Auto/272 effectively removes the 20C offset reported by HWiNFO under Tctl.

SenseMI Skew Disabled retains the 20C offset for Tctl and makes Tdie accurate.

Verified this on my end within 0.5 of a degree between Auto/Enabled and Disabled.


----------



## woppy101

With my 1700 I have to have SenseMI to disable other wise my temps drop below ambient every now and then and under max load only hit 55c


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> 1800X here.
> SenseMI Skew Auto is equal to Enable
> Skew offset Auto is equal to 272
> 
> SenseMI Skew Auto/Enabled with offset Auto/272 effectively removes the 20C offset reported by HWiNFO under Tctl.
> 
> SenseMI Skew Disabled retains the 20C offset for Tctl and makes Tdie accurate.
> 
> Verified this on my end within 0.5 of a degree between Auto/Enabled and Disabled.


hmm doesn't for me. Just went back and manually enabled it, no change.


----------



## Gadfly

Is anyone doing an BLCK over clocking? How high are you getting you memory to run?

Are you booting up with a 100BLCK with a 2400 divider an then upping the BLCK / dropping multiplier via software after booting?

I just cannot get anything to train above the "memory hole" that seems to start about 3360ish Mhz; I can't get any 3400+ 3600+ to train no matter the BLCK or multiplier.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Is anyone doing an BLCK over clocking? How high are you getting you memory to run?
> 
> Are you booting up with a 100BLCK with a 2400 divider an then upping the BLCK / dropping multiplier via software after booting?
> 
> I just cannot get anything to train above the "memory hole" that seems to start about 3360ish Mhz; I can't get any 3400+ 3600+ to train no matter the BLCK or multiplier.


booting 109.2 BCLK, 2933 memory ratio fir 3202mhz. Try relaxing your timings, mine rated 14-14-14-34 but i had to do 18-18-18-39 to boot and be stable.


----------



## Reikoji

HWinfo, or perhaps my mobo/cpu, is determined to have CPU (Tdie) be the correct temperature reading in my case.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Is anyone doing an BLCK over clocking? How high are you getting you memory to run?
> 
> Are you booting up with a 100BLCK with a 2400 divider an then upping the BLCK / dropping multiplier via software after booting?
> 
> I just cannot get anything to train above the "memory hole" that seems to start about 3360ish Mhz; I can't get any 3400+ 3600+ to train no matter the BLCK or multiplier.


What VSoC are you using?


----------



## Mandarb

Yeah, tdie seems to be tcl minus offset.

Also did quick OC test, dialed in 3.9GHz with auto voltage and ran fine, voltage read 1,337V during prime95.

So I'm thinking 4.0 might be possible without exceeding 1.35V, but I will have to see.

To get powersave modes to work I will have to do p-states OCing? Do I change CPU ratios only there or so I have to change the ratios in the other tab too?


----------



## Aru3

Is there an updated version of this post somewhere? It hasn't been updated in over a month.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aru3*
> 
> Is there an updated version of this post somewhere? It hasn't been updated in over a month.


OP was updated 3/24/17







.

Its still very active.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aru3*
> 
> Is there an updated version of this post somewhere? It hasn't been updated in over a month.


This is *THE* C6H thread. You won't find a better-updated one anywhere.

You just have to read through all 702 pages to get the goods.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aru3*
> 
> Is there an updated version of this post somewhere? It hasn't been updated in over a month.


Keep in mind that the top post is where the BIOS updates would be found. No new BIOS update means the top post won't get updated.


----------



## Aru3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> OP was updated 3/24/17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Its still very active.


I must have misread.


----------



## SpecChum

Damnit, reboot at 58m into 1hr realbench test









All tests passed up to that point too lol

EDIT: Not sure what's going on, I'm already 2 notches higher on vcore than I was on 1001 which was 1hr stable.

Is 1002 needing more vcore a known issue?


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Damnit, reboot at 58m into 1hr realbench test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All tests passed up to that point too lol
> 
> EDIT: Not sure what's going on, I'm already 2 notches higher on vcore than I was on 1001 which was 1hr stable.
> 
> Is 1002 needing more vcore a known issue?


I wish I could tell you with my experimentation with 1002, but mine just turns off if I stress it with 1002. Literally, off. I've reverted to 1001. Read previous post for details.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Damnit, reboot at 58m into 1hr realbench test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All tests passed up to that point too lol
> 
> EDIT: Not sure what's going on, I'm already 2 notches higher on vcore than I was on 1001 which was 1hr stable.
> 
> Is 1002 needing more vcore a known issue?


Found no difference for VCORE offset requirement on 1002 vs 1001 vs 0902, ie I needed the same for all







.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

1 WHEA error during 10 loops of IBT AVX Maximum still counts as stable, right?








Pretty decent vcore too, Tctl gets a bit toasty though.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Found no difference for VCORE offset requirement on 1002 vs 1001 vs 0902, ie I needed the same for all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


1002 also knocked out my RGB lights









Clearly doesn't like me...


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> 
> 
> 1 WHEA error during 10 loops of IBT AVX Maximum still counts as stable, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty decent vcore too, Tctl gets a bit toasty though.


64° looks pretty good to me under full load! I had mine up to 89° yesterday!


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> 1002 also knocked out my RGB lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly doesn't like me...


Have you tried to reflashing 1002? Thought I had read you had previously but wasnt sure; odd that you're getting such drastically different results.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> 
> 
> 1 WHEA error during 10 loops of IBT AVX Maximum still counts as stable, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty decent vcore too, Tctl gets a bit toasty though.


Add a touch more vcore you wont get anymore errors. Nice vcore though guess using bclk works out pretty well.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I've never had a 9E code. My code when OS is running is normally 0C.


When I get 9E it fails to boot, white LED and black screen.


----------



## Raspo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnSync*
> 
> Has anyone been able to run these RAM's F4-3866C18D-16GTZ? I assume they are Samsung-B die, but CL is pretty high which is sad.


Runs here with DOCP on 3200 18-19-19-36. I don't have tested anymore at the moment.


----------



## superchad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> 1002 also knocked out my RGB lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly doesn't like me...


try turning them on with the Aura software


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> When I get 9E it fails to boot, white LED and black screen.


I haven't had any boot fails since getting my settings all where they need to be. All my boot fails were 0d though from playing with memory.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> 1002 also knocked out my RGB lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly doesn't like me...


I think there are settings in bios for the MB RBG lighting, have you tried checking those?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Have you tried to reflashing 1002? Thought I had read you had previously but wasnt sure; odd that you're getting such drastically different results.


Yeah, twice. Once with EZFlash and the other with Flashback.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> try turning them on with the Aura software


Been there, done that









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I think there are settings in bios for the MB RBG lighting, have you tried checking those?


Ditto


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> C6H definitely has the highest priority at the moment.


Then why is there a new beta BIOS for the Prime B350 already?








http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_B350-PLUS/PRIME-B350-PLUS-ASUS-0605.zip
PRIME B350-PLUS BIOS 0605
Beta BIOS for AGESA 1004A

When can we expect the new AGESA for C6H?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> Then why is there a new beta BIOS for the Prime B350 already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_B350-PLUS/PRIME-B350-PLUS-ASUS-0605.zip
> PRIME B350-PLUS BIOS 0605
> Beta BIOS for AGESA 1004A
> 
> When can we expect the new AGESA for C6H?


Ah yes, the Asus world should stop revolving to provide updates for another product (that also happens to involve more work than the other product...).


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> Then why is there a new beta BIOS for the Prime B350 already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_B350-PLUS/PRIME-B350-PLUS-ASUS-0605.zip
> PRIME B350-PLUS BIOS 0605
> Beta BIOS for AGESA 1004A
> 
> When can we expect the new AGESA for C6H?


Probably using B350 boards as possible sacrifices for any bugs that arise. They cost less, acceptable loss.


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Ah yes, the Asus world should stop revolving to provide updates for another product (that also happens to involve more work than the other product...).


Don't get me wrong, I know that providing updates is not easy. Just want to point out that there was a BIOS out before the C6H even if "it has the highest priority right now".


----------



## zeroarmy27

I'm having RAM problems, hoping someone has insight. Was using Micron chips on 1700X, able to hit 3000 (rated speed) using 2666 strap, timings on the sticks, and 125 BCLK. I got a QVL 3200 kit, G.Skill TridentZ F4-3200C14D-16GTZKW and using EOCP causes my BCLK to drop to 99.80 as reported in CPUZ and HWInfo64. Memory has problems training, even with increased voltage on SOC to 1.1v and DIMMs/DIMM boot to 1.4v. I get multiple boots, sometimes having to hard reset to get it to boot. Using 3000 strap and increasing BCLK doesn't help either. Any help to get stability?


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I know that providing updates is not easy. Just want to point out that there was a BIOS out before the C6H even if "it has the highest priority right now".


Gotta keep in mind that these BIOSs do provide only a limited subset of functionality / options. I think there is a lot less to do to adopt new AGESA bases as a result. But I'm sure these are kinda like the base for the C6H BIOS.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroarmy27*
> 
> I'm having RAM problems, hoping someone has insight. Was using Micron chips on 1700X, able to hit 3000 (rated speed) using 2666 strap, timings on the sticks, and 125 BCLK. I got a QVL 3200 kit, G.Skill TridentZ F4-3200C14D-16GTZKW and using EOCP causes my BCLK to drop to 99.80 as reported in CPUZ and HWInfo64. Memory has problems training, even with increased voltage on SOC to 1.1v and DIMMs/DIMM boot to 1.4v. I get multiple boots, sometimes having to hard reset to get it to boot. Using 3000 strap and increasing BCLK doesn't help either. Any help to get stability?


It will eventually train at the settings you desire but subsequently retrains even though you havent made changes after? I dont think I've observed that behavior yet. I run the same ram (essentially) and havent really had any issues at all (will do f9 > reboot occasionally but rare). Once it does train, have you gone into to BIOS to see what the settings were (look for different SoC, PLL, etc.)? If some are observed, you can manually enter them (provided they're on auto now) and see how it goes.


----------



## FitNerdPilot

Was on the computer with no issues... Went to the gym and came back, powered on... And code 8... CMOS button push... Now getting code 62...


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroarmy27*
> 
> I'm having RAM problems, hoping someone has insight. Was using Micron chips on 1700X, able to hit 3000 (rated speed) using 2666 strap, timings on the sticks, and 125 BCLK. I got a QVL 3200 kit, G.Skill TridentZ F4-3200C14D-16GTZKW and using EOCP causes my BCLK to drop to 99.80 as reported in CPUZ and HWInfo64. Memory has problems training, even with increased voltage on SOC to 1.1v and DIMMs/DIMM boot to 1.4v. I get multiple boots, sometimes having to hard reset to get it to boot. Using 3000 strap and increasing BCLK doesn't help either. Any help to get stability?


Try increasing DDR Boot voltage to 1.43v.

You're pretty safe up to about 1.5v, it's only applied until the ASUS BIOS takes over.

I have success on my (same) RAM using 1.43v but can't boot at 1.41 or below.

NINJA EDIT: I keep the actual DDR voltage at 1.35v, increasing this doesn't help boot


----------



## FitNerdPilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FitNerdPilot*
> 
> Was on the computer with no issues... Went to the gym and came back, powered on... And code 8... CMOS button push... Now getting code 62...


Couple of clicks of the restart button and it booted.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Maybe I'll gloat a little that my 1700 @ 4.0 scores a 1770 without any performance bias, or messing with process priority.


I've got your same setup but can only get 3.9ghz.
I am at 1.45v, Soc 1.15, LL3 or 4
I think 108 bclk with memory overclocked a bit

What are your settings to get 4 ghz completely stable?


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I've got your same setup but can only get 3.9ghz.
> I am at 1.45v, Soc 1.15, LL3 or 4
> I think 108 bclk with memory overclocked a bit
> 
> What are your settings to get 4 ghz completely stable?


Just look at my screenshots, I have a note on my desktop in them with all the settings.

Remember, silicon lottery. I lucked out with mine.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FitNerdPilot*
> 
> Was on the computer with no issues... Went to the gym and came back, powered on... And code 8... CMOS button push... Now getting code 62...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FitNerdPilot*
> 
> Couple of clicks of the restart button and it booted.
Click to expand...

Code 8 is usually caused by instability, were you at stock or OC'd?


----------



## Timur Born

Any further stability testing might be rather moot until we get BIOS updates.

I set my BIOS to optimized defaults = everything stock/auto. Then I pulled the pump and all fans out of their headers (open chassis) and put stress load on a *single* core via Statuscore.

The last temperature I saw was 88°C Tctl (100 ms cycle) before the mainboard went Code 8! This was *not* a temperature shutdown, since the board was still powered on. And long before that would happen the CPU should have throttled first, which I know/saw it can do.

If stock CPU, memory and everything settings cannot remain stable under high temperatures then any stability test seems more like a throw of dice than being scientifically rooted. I noticed before that Code 8 can be temperature dependent, but that was during overclocking attempts...


----------



## Crysis90

Hi guys, just wanted to share with all of you my personal experience with DRAM compatibility and situation.










I initially bought a kit of 2 x 8 Gb Trident Z F4-3200C16D-16GTZ (3200 Mhz and CL16).
I couldn't set the DIMMs over 2666 Mhz and CL14.
I tried everything (and I really mean everything) to bring them above 3000 Mhz.
But they didn't want to.

So, last week I bought a new kit of 2 x 8 Gb Trident Z F4-3200C14D-16GTZ (3200 Mhz and CL14).
And guys, take a look at this:



2 clicks and it worked.
I just needed to set the DOCP Standard profile in the BIOS of the C6H (which automatically sets the DIMMs to 3200 Mhz and CL14), and "et voi-là".



The only difference between the 2 kits I bought was CL fabric setting (CL16 Vs. CL14).
But all I can say (and wonder) is that maybe CL16 kit was not Samsung B-Die and CL14 kit maybe is.









Hope to have been helpful in some way.


----------



## Crysis90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FitNerdPilot*
> 
> Was on the computer with no issues... Went to the gym and came back, powered on... And code 8... CMOS button push... Now getting code 62...


I have had the same static code (for the first time) just 1 hour ago when I changed my Trident Z 3200 Mhz CL16 kit with the new 3200 Mhz CL14 kit.
Just needed to CLCMOS and system BOOTed fine.


----------



## bluej511

So for those keeping up with the audio issue about the front audio ports.

Seems like me losing power the other day and my pc doing a single boot loop that day and working fine since, seems to have fixed the audio issue. I have shut down the pc a bunch of times since then and the front audio port actually works right away without switching playback devices in the options. A bit odd but *** lol. Maybe a hard boot fixes the issue? Not sure.


----------



## spyui

have anyone be able to run 4 dimms ram at 3200mhz + successfully ?


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Anyone else with custom watercooling notice, that the reported motherboard temperature is within 1 degree c of your water temp?


----------



## mogdy

cl16=probaly hynix, you can see it with hwinfo
like mine, i think that if the incoming bios don't solve the problem, i'll buy this samsung bdie


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Any further stability testing might be rather moot until we get BIOS updates.
> 
> I set my BIOS to optimized defaults = everything stock/auto. Then I pulled the pump and all fans out of their headers (open chassis) and put stress load on a *single* core via Statuscore.
> 
> The last temperature I saw was 88°C Tctl (100 ms cycle) before the mainboard went Code 8! This was *not* a temperature shutdown, since the board was still powered on. And long before that would happen the CPU should have throttled first, which I know/saw it can do.
> 
> If stock CPU, memory and everything settings cannot remain stable under high temperatures then any stability test seems more like a throw of dice than being scientifically rooted. I noticed before that Code 8 can be temperature dependent, but that was during overclocking attempts...


I also can reproduce WHEA errors at stock/default settings now. I will do a Clear CMOS to make sure that this isn't some "stuck old settings" again.

On a side-note: I think I now understand Tctl CPU temperature values and how the "offset" works on my 1800X. Once I'm finished testing I will report back.


----------



## agentk7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> Then why is there a new beta BIOS for the Prime B350 already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_B350-PLUS/PRIME-B350-PLUS-ASUS-0605.zip
> PRIME B350-PLUS BIOS 0605
> Beta BIOS for AGESA 1004A
> 
> When can we expect the new AGESA for C6H?


From what I've heard with other high end boards and the new AGESA code (maybe it was even this thread) is that some of the memory tweaks that were done under the old AGESA have to be re-worked or re-adapted for the new AGESA code. Perhaps there were not that many tweaks done for the Prime B-350-Plus board so it was easier to adapt the new AGESA code.

With the early bricking problems of the C6H I don't blame them for taking their time. After MSI had bricking problems [possibly related] to pushing the code out too fast in BIOS updates they did last week this seems reasonable to me.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

2 More hours left to go on AIDA64 before I run Prime95 Blend for 24Hours.

I can definitely see how a lot of people fail the AIDA64 test.

The type of load AIDA64 puts on your CPU really causes the voltage to vary drastically. So those without more aggressive LLC will probably have problems with it.

Edit: Here is a histogram of AIDA64 on the SVI2 core voltage.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyui*
> 
> have anyone be able to run 4 dimms ram at 3200mhz + successfully ?


Yes, but with bad timings. 18-16-16-36 4x8gb.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> 2 More hours left to go on AIDA64 before I run Prime95 Blend for 24Hours.
> 
> I can definitely see how a lot of people fail the AIDA64 test.
> 
> The type of load AIDA64 puts on your CPU really causes the voltage to vary drastically. So those without more aggressive LLC will probably have problems with it.
> 
> Edit: Here is a histogram of AIDA64 on the SVI2 core voltage.


Or just use LLC auto and set a higher vcore to overcome the vdroop. If anything that will overvolt at lower work loads so stability will just be enhanced.

I'd say that's more stable than relying on LLC to be honest.


----------



## mkiller88

Ryzen 1700 4.0GHz with 2*8GB Geil Evo X @3455MHz 16-18-18-36 1T 1.35v, working fine for now.


----------



## spyui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Yes, but with bad timings. 18-16-16-36 4x8gb.


I dont think timing is important on Ryzen as on Intel processors. There is a video shows ram run at 3600mhz with really bad timing but still beat 5.0ghz 7700k in gaming in some titles.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyui*
> 
> I dont think timing is important on Ryzen as on Intel processors. There is a video shows ram run at 3600mhz with really bad timing but still beat 5.0ghz 7700k in gaming in some titles.


Not if I just use 2x8gb (instead of 4x8gb) at 3200.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Any further stability testing might be rather moot until we get BIOS updates.
> 
> I set my BIOS to optimized defaults = everything stock/auto. Then I pulled the pump and all fans out of their headers (open chassis) and put stress load on a *single* core via Statuscore.
> 
> The last temperature I saw was 88°C Tctl (100 ms cycle) before the mainboard went Code 8! This was *not* a temperature shutdown, since the board was still powered on. And long before that would happen the CPU should have throttled first, which I know/saw it can do.
> 
> If stock CPU, memory and everything settings cannot remain stable under high temperatures then any stability test seems more like a throw of dice than being scientifically rooted. I noticed before that Code 8 can be temperature dependent, but that was during overclocking attempts...


I had mine at 105° the other day when I got sidetracked running some tests with the 1700s stock cooler. It was running 90° yesterday under IBT (toasty in the room). I'm not sure what your issues are but I highly doubt it is temp related.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://flic.kr/p/SUhH4j





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://flic.kr/p/TyLXMi


----------



## Gadfly

Wish there was guide to Bios settings for that 3600 memory settings somewhere.

I can't get my DDR 4266 memory (Samsung B, CAS 16, G.Skill) to train on anything over 104 blck. I have pushed my SOC up to 1.2, memory to 1.41, nada... all I get is 0d hangs at post.

I have tried at least a dozen combos between 3400-3600+ with all kinds of different dividers and BLCK's. not ONE of them will post. It is highly likely that I am not setting my memory timings correctly (all i have tried is the rated timings of 16-16-16-36).

There has to be something I am doing wrong to have such a brick wall at 104 BLCK.. I just have no idea what it is.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Or just use LLC auto and set a higher vcore to overcome the vdroop. If anything that will overvolt at lower work loads so stability will just be enhanced.
> 
> I'd say that's more stable than relying on LLC to be honest.


No, this is just poor advice. Use the LLC appropriately as it was engineered specifically for this purpose.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyui*
> 
> I dont think timing is important on Ryzen as on Intel processors. There is a video shows ram run at 3600mhz with really bad timing but still beat 5.0ghz 7700k in gaming in some titles.


The performance increase of the higher ram frequency benefits the Infinity Fabric of the CPU, producing better results. The more aggressive latencies will benefit the AMD just like the Intels.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyJ*
> 
> elmor what is the max LLC you can recommend for 24/7 use?


elmor has your answer on post #4257


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Wish there was guide to Bios settings for that 3600 memory settings somewhere.
> 
> I can't get my DDR 4266 memory (Samsung B, CAS 16, G.Skill) to train on anything over 104 blck. I have pushed my SOC up to 1.2, memory to 1.41, nada... all I get is 0d hangs at post.
> 
> I have tried at least a dozen combos between 3400-3600+ with all kinds of different dividers and BLCK's. not ONE of them will post. It is highly likely that I am not setting my memory timings correctly (all i have tried is the rated timings of 16-16-16-36).
> 
> There has to be something I am doing wrong to have such a brick wall at 104 BLCK.. I just have no idea what it is.


whats your kit model number?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> elmor has your answer on post #4257


Which I believe is Auto, aka LLC1


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I had mine at 105° the other day when I got sidetracked running some tests with the 1700s stock cooler. It was running 90° yesterday under IBT (toasty in the room). I'm not sure what your issues are but I highly doubt it is temp related.


Yes and no. I had mine running over 96°C, too, and I forced my mainboard into a temperature emergency shutdown. But there is a definitive connection between temperature, Code 8 instabilities and WHEA errors (which I produced at less than 60°C "real temp" a few minutes ago).

I now did a Clear CMOS, because it is (unfortunately) quite likely that some "stuck settings" are responsible (again). We will know in a few minutes.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Yes and no. I had mine running over 96°C, too, and I forced my mainboard into a temperature emergency shutdown. But there is a definitive connection between temperature and Code 8 instabilities.
> 
> I now did a Clear CMOS, because it is (unfortunately) quite likely that some "stuck settings" are responsible (again). We will know in a few minutes.


It could also be other things. I have had 8 code instability blackouts below 70 when running a benchmark or stress on an untried OC setting, typically seconds after starting them.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> elmor has your answer on post #4257


The answer is, "some?"


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Or just use LLC auto and set a higher vcore to overcome the vdroop. If anything that will overvolt at lower work loads so stability will just be enhanced.
> 
> I'd say that's more stable than relying on LLC to be honest.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> No, this is just poor advice. Use the LLC appropriately as it was engineered specifically for this purpose.


@The Stilt

All yours


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> whats your kit model number?


Pretty sure it is F4-4266C19D-16GTZR


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Pretty sure it is F4-4266C19D-16GTZR


Thats rated at 19-19-19-39 timings







The actual 3600 kit is 16-16-16-36 and the 3200 kit is 14-14-14-34. you may have better luck leaving the timings at or above the original timings when trying to post them. Tho the Odd cas latency is a no-go as well, try setting it even, say 20-19-19-39 and see if that will post 3200 or 3600, or the in-between. If not go something outlandish like 26-26-26-40 and work your way down to what posts, then what remains stable.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> The answer is, "some?"


Or do even better with all, AUTO LLC is what I use.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Or do even better with all, AUTO LLC is what I use.


I haven't tried auto yet; I'll monkey with it in a bit. Was trying to let Prime95 finish a 24hr run (currently 20hr 37mins) but I want to mess with stuff LOL.


----------



## WR-HW95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyui*
> 
> have anyone be able to run 4 dimms ram at 3200mhz + successfully ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Yes, but with bad timings. 18-16-16-36 4x8gb.


I´m running 4x16gb 18-14-14-38-T1 @ 3200MHz. Cant get to boot tighter than c18.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyui*
> 
> I dont think timing is important on Ryzen as on Intel processors. There is a video shows ram run at 3600mhz with really bad timing but still beat 5.0ghz 7700k in gaming in some titles.


I think it is more about the benefits of the faster speed RAM helping the overall Ryzen system. So, CL14 3600MHz would still beat CL16 3600MHz, but CL18 3600 would beat CL14 3200.

The i7 7700k vs. Ryzen 7 is a bit more complicated than many realize, because if you can get memory to run at 3600 speeds on Ryzen, the extra cores in addition to the fabric speed improvements(compared to 2400 speeds) would help significantly.

How many benchmarks have you seen where Intel is running memory at 3200 while Ryzen is running at 2160 or 2400 because the memory just wouldn't go higher on the test system? This is a part of why I have said that Ryzen performance still remains to be seen, because BIOS updates and driver improvements will continue to boost Ryzen performance, while Intel is as good as it will get for a given CPU.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> I think it is more about the benefits of the faster speed RAM helping the overall Ryzen system. So, CL14 3600MHz would still beat CL16 3600MHz, but CL18 3600 would beat CL14 3200.
> 
> The i7 7700k vs. Ryzen 7 is a bit more complicated than many realize, because if you can get memory to run at 3600 speeds on Ryzen, the extra cores in addition to the fabric speed improvements(compared to 2400 speeds) would help significantly.
> 
> How many benchmarks have you seen where Intel is running memory at 3200 while Ryzen is running at 2160 or 2400 because the memory just wouldn't go higher on the test system? This is a part of why I have said that Ryzen performance still remains to be seen, because BIOS updates and driver improvements will continue to boost Ryzen performance, while Intel is as good as it will get for a given CPU.


pfft... or because they deliberately failed to get the memory higher







The recent R5 1600 vs 7700k leak wasn't even worth reading passed the 1st paragraph. I think lots of people have gotten ram passed 3200 on MSI X370 Xpower, but those guys said "higher than 2400 isnt supported". Total BS and just opens up unneeded skepticism of Ryzen performance.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WR-HW95*
> 
> I´m running 4x16gb 18-14-14-38-T1 @ 3200MHz. Cant get to boot tighter than c18.


4x16gb with 18-18-18-39-1T @ 3200 here. 18-14-14 gave me blue screens so I upped them.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> pfft... or because they deliberately failed to get the memory higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The recent R5 1600 vs 7700k leak wasn't even worth reading passed the 1st paragraph. I think lots of people have gotten ram passed 3200 on MSI X370 Xpower, but those guys said "higher than 2400 isnt supported". Total BS and just opens up unneeded skepticism of Ryzen performance.


I stopped reading after I saw 2400 as well.


----------



## lordzed83

For EU guys check the price on those 3200 cl14's If not in rush deffo a good buy
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01ACODPHI?m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Thats rated at 19-19-19-39 timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The actual 3600 kit is 16-16-16-36 and the 3200 kit is 14-14-14-34. you may have better luck leaving the timings at or above the original timings when trying to post them. Tho the Odd cas latency is a no-go as well, try setting it even, say 20-19-19-39 and see if that will post 3200 or 3600, or the in-between. If not go something outlandish like 26-26-26-40 and work your way down to what posts, then what remains stable.


Well damn... sure as **** is.

I wrote down the 3200 and the 3600 timings, not the 4266 timings.

I will try some crazy ass 26-26-26-40 timings, and go from there.

On that.. Do you know how to calculate the recycle timing?, for example if I set my timings at 20-20-20-xx What should the final timing be set to?


----------



## SNAiL3R

4x16 here @3000 tho since its a 3000kit, cpu oc needs a bump in vcore of about 40-50mv when going from 2666 to 3000.
Anoyone else see high vrm temps with 4x16? like 98c at 3.8ghz and 105 at 3.9ghz or is it showing wrong temps in hwinfo64?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SNAiL3R*
> 
> 4x16 here @3000 tho since its a 3000kit, cpu oc needs a bump in vcore of about 40-50mv when going from 2666 to 3000.
> Anoyone else see high vrm temps with 4x16? like 98c at 3.8ghz and 105 at 3.9ghz or is it showing wrong temps in hwinfo64?


It's probably correct; you're putting a significantly higher load on the CPU.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Well damn... sure as **** is.
> 
> I wrote down the 3200 and the 3600 timings, not the 4266 timings.
> 
> I will try some crazy ass 26-26-26-40 timings, and go from there.
> 
> On that.. Do you know how to calculate the recycle timing?, for example if I set my timings at 20-20-20-xx What should the final timing be set to?


That I do not know. My timing settings was identical to anothers and that number was different than theirs.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> It could also be other things. I have had 8 code instability blackouts below 70 when running a benchmark or stress on an untried OC setting, typically seconds after starting them.


But mine was at "Optimized Defaults" BIOS settings, aka stock.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> But mine was at "Optimized Defaults" BIOS settings, aka stock.


Even the ram was defaulted to 2133?


----------



## Timur Born

Yep, everything stock. If I can reproduce it after the Clear CMOS I will post some WHEA screenshots at low temps. I'm currently busy cracking the Tctl CPU temp mystery. Almost there.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Yep, everything stock. If I can reproduce it after the Clear CMOS I will post some WHEA screenshots at low temps. I'm currently busy cracking the Tctl CPU temp mystery. Almost there.


maybe that IBT was really burning something, for good







Fabric caught on fire.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> pfft... or because they deliberately failed to get the memory higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The recent R5 1600 vs 7700k leak wasn't even worth reading passed the 1st paragraph. I think lots of people have gotten ram passed 3200 on MSI X370 Xpower, but those guys said "higher than 2400 isnt supported". Total BS and just opens up unneeded skepticism of Ryzen performance.


I did read them, but at the same time, I have an 1800X, so wasn't all that worried about R5 pre-release reviews. I was responding to the latency vs. speed post. Better latency is better when speeds are the same, but better speed RAM will provide better overall system performance compared to better latency at slower speeds is my feeling at the moment.


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Yep, everything stock. If I can reproduce it after the Clear CMOS I will post some WHEA screenshots at low temps. I'm currently busy cracking the Tctl CPU temp mystery. Almost there.


if clearing cmos doesn't "fix" it then it might be a bad cpu. my first 6850k spewed out whea cache errors at stock settings. i tried everything, couldn't get them to go away. replaced it after a week of trying. my second has run solid since november. i also had a 6700k that did the same too. with that one i went as far as replacing the motherboard and power supply before the cpu.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Or do even better with all, AUTO LLC is what I use.


I didn't run it very long but auto is extremely conservative or non-existant (I haven't tried level 1 to compare yet). As the load increased in test two of Prime95, the voltage dropped again (what is pictured below) so it isn't compensating on the fly for changes in load (nor did I expect it to). Since this pass, I lowered my vcore in BIOS (1.375 vs 1.3875) to see if it would ramp up more aggressively but that wasn't the case. This doesn't mean it wont, it just didn't happen (though I suspect it wont).

LLC Auto


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://flic.kr/p/SiK2v1



LLC 5


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://flic.kr/p/SiK2sf


----------



## BlazingNanites

Memory issue
I built my 1800X system starting 12 days ago,
The delivered BIOS was 0702 which I immediately flashed to 0902
Memtest86 passed at rated speed
Machine is clocked at 3600mhz

Memory is G.Skill
Trident Z RGB] F4-3200C14D-16GTZR

DDR4-3200 (PC4-25600)
16GB (8GBx2)
CL14-14-14-34
1.35 Volt

Passed memtest86 at rated speed of 3200mhz

However, I have had "black screen" issues with BIOS 1002.

This BIOS will recognize the correct timings, except the command rate is always 1T instead of the 2T specified by G. Skill. I have no way to adjust the command rate in the BIOS

using D.S.O.P Standard, 4 and 5 all give me periodic "black screens"

Memtest86 will not run at any setting including all defaults back to 2133mhz

It gets to the Memory Controller section and reposts in a loop

...............................................................
I have an Corsair H80 v3 pump and RM1000i power supply. Do to issues with AISuite 3 and Corsair link, I have uninstalled Corsair link
Also, note that the H80i is plugged in to the CPU fan and not the AIO header. I cannot determine if this is correct with available documentation,

What are my options for the memory?
1) go back to BIOS 0902 with bad temps
2) Use beta BIOS 0038 which is a 2T BIOS?
3) Use so other BIOS

For the cooler?
1) Leave connected to CPU Fan
2) Connect to the AIO Header

Thanks all


----------



## madweazl

I have the same memory; the command rate of 1t shouldnt be any issue. With that said, I've not tried DOCP but instead manually set my timings in BIOS and I've had no issues in that regard. Is this something you've tried (manual settings for the same clock and the memory timings) with the same results?


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Finished running 10 hours of AIDA64. Next up Prime95 Blend for 24 hours. After all that, I'll call this 100% stable.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazingNanites*
> 
> Memory issue
> I built my 1800X system starting 12 days ago,
> The delivered BIOS was 0702 which I immediately flashed to 0902
> Memtest86 passed at rated speed
> Machine is clocked at 3600mhz
> 
> Memory is G.Skill
> Trident Z RGB] F4-3200C14D-16GTZR
> 
> DDR4-3200 (PC4-25600)
> 16GB (8GBx2)
> CL14-14-14-34
> 1.35 Volt
> 
> Passed memtest86 at rated speed of 3200mhz
> 
> However, I have had "black screen" issues with BIOS 1002.
> 
> This BIOS will recognize the correct timings, except the command rate is always 1T instead of the 2T specified by G. Skill. I have no way to adjust the command rate in the BIOS
> 
> using D.S.O.P Standard, 4 and 5 all give me periodic "black screens"
> 
> Memtest86 will not run at any setting including all defaults back to 2133mhz
> 
> It gets to the Memory Controller section and reposts in a loop
> 
> ...............................................................
> I have an Corsair H80 v3 pump and RM1000i power supply. Do to issues with AISuite 3 and Corsair link, I have uninstalled Corsair link
> Also, note that the H80i is plugged in to the CPU fan and not the AIO header. I cannot determine if this is correct with available documentation,
> 
> What are my options for the memory?
> 1) go back to BIOS 0902 with bad temps
> 2) Use beta BIOS 0038 which is a 2T BIOS?
> 3) Use so other BIOS
> 
> For the cooler?
> 1) Leave connected to CPU Fan
> 2) Connect to the AIO Header
> 
> Thanks all


AI Suite has caused numerous issues for me, so I would consider getting rid of it. I'd leave your cooler on the CPU fan. I'm using the 1001 bios as 1002 was causing random, unexplainable power off's for me. My ram is rated for 2T, but the 1T bios seems to work just fine. I've tried 0038 and it is as reliable as 1001.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Finished running 10 hours of AIDA64. Next up Prime95 Blend for 24 hours. After all that, I'll call this 100% stable.


Awesome! But bump that BCLK a tick or two for 4k! Sorry, my OCD at play


----------



## Serchio

Is there any way to change CPU BLCK from 99,80, which I am experiencing, to 100 or it might be just a reporting problem by HW64 and CPU-Z? Bios shows 100MHz.

EDIT:
My 1.8V PLL is reported as 1.78 - might it be a case?


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Awesome! But bump that BCLK a tick or two for 4k! Sorry, my OCD at play


After I confirm stability at 4.0GHz, I want to see how low I can get my memory timings and test stability on Memtest HCI. Perhaps then I'll chase trying to get 3600MHz memory settings with good timings as well to compare them. I'm a bit weary of messing with my BCLK though, I really fear data corruption for the volumes attached to my RAID card.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I didn't run it very long but auto is extremely conservative or non-existant (I haven't tried level 1 to compare yet). As the load increased in test two of Prime95, the voltage dropped again (what is pictured below) so it isn't compensating on the fly for changes in load (nor did I expect it to). Since this pass, I lowered my vcore in BIOS (1.375 vs 1.3875) to see if it would ramp up more aggressively but that wasn't the case. This doesn't mean it wont, it just didn't happen (though I suspect it wont).
> 
> LLC Auto
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/SiK2v1
> 
> 
> 
> LLC 5
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/SiK2sf


I run Auto LLC because it is a manufacture processor specification for longevity.








Also I don't run fixed Vcore.


----------



## TheK

any news about new bios?

how long time it will take (about)?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> I run Auto LLC because it is a manufacture processor specification for longevity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I don't run fixed Vcore.


Longevity has never been a primary consideration for me. I do keep things in the generally accepted safe range for daily use but when benchmarking, I'll get right up to the limit. I've never had a CPU fail but I've used one more than about three years either.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> Is there any way to change CPU BLCK from 99,80, which I am experiencing, to 100 or it might be just a reporting problem by HW64 and CPU-Z? Bios shows 100MHz.
> 
> EDIT:
> My 1.8V PLL is reported as 1.78 - might it be a case?


from what I can tell from seeing a lot of screenshots and my own observations, 99.80 is the norm. even my gigabyte gaming 5 was reporting 99.80.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> Is there any way to change CPU BLCK from 99,80, which I am experiencing, to 100 or it might be just a reporting problem by HW64 and CPU-Z? Bios shows 100MHz.
> 
> EDIT:
> My 1.8V PLL is reported as 1.78 - might it be a case?


If you don't have it manually set to 100, do that. If it's at Auto or Default, it can do whatever it wants. If you do have it manually at 100, try 100.1 or 100.2. But you can't raise the BCLK if you use P-States overclocking.

PLL being very slightly undervolted would not affect the BCLK.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> Is there any way to change CPU BLCK from 99,80, which I am experiencing, to 100 or it might be just a reporting problem by HW64 and CPU-Z? Bios shows 100MHz.
> 
> EDIT:
> My 1.8V PLL is reported as 1.78 - might it be a case?


- You can change it manual if you are not using Pstates!
- 1.78 is no problem, mine is showing 1.81, again you can set it manually on 1.8 (even with pstates)


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I didn't run it very long but auto is extremely conservative or non-existant (I haven't tried level 1 to compare yet). As the load increased in test two of Prime95, the voltage dropped again (what is pictured below) so it isn't compensating on the fly for changes in load (nor did I expect it to). Since this pass, I lowered my vcore in BIOS (1.375 vs 1.3875) to see if it would ramp up more aggressively but that wasn't the case. This doesn't mean it wont, it just didn't happen (though I suspect it wont).
> 
> LLC Auto
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/SiK2v1
> 
> 
> 
> LLC 5
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/SiK2sf


LLC auto is off, it's what The Stilt recommends due to potential spiking using LLC.

I'm currently running auto but I think I preferred lvl3, less vcore at lower loads.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> - You can change it manual if you are not using Pstates!
> - 1.78 is no problem, mine is showing 1.81, again you can set it manually on 1.8 (even with pstates)


I'm using pstates and could get BCLK to 99.98 instead of 99.8 by setting it manually, works fine.

But seems like my 1800X is not exactly a golden one, even with offset +0.1V I can't get 4 GHz to work, RealBench (which my CPU likes the least it seems) didn't code 8 on me but got me into WHEA land. Strange thing is on 3975 with less than half the offset it seems fine. Ah well...


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> I'm using pstates and could get BCLK to 99.98 instead of 99.8 by setting it manually, works fine.
> 
> But seems like my 1800X is not exactly a golden one, even with offset +0.1V I can't get 4 GHz to work, RealBench (which my CPU likes the least it seems) didn't code 8 on me but got me into WHEA land. Strange thing is on 3975 with less than half the offset it seems fine. Ah well...


I thought BCLK increasing was breaking the pstates working properly.

Mine is same when I try to get 4050mhz.
Frustrating when u pay almost double, but seeing people get same oc with a 1700..


----------



## Huntcraft

Making it work for its food.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> I thought BCLK increasing was breaking the pstates working properly.
> 
> Mine is same when I try to get 4050mhz.
> Frustrating when u pay almost double, but seeing people get same oc with a 1700..


After much deliberation my 1800x went back today for a refund.

I'm happy with 3.9Ghz to be honest; maybe the 1800x would have done 4.0Ghz with same or less volts but it would have been an expensive gamble.

I need almost 1.4v (full load) to run 3.9Ghz stable so I don't think I'll be trying 4.0Ghz


----------



## BlazingNanites

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazingNanites*
> 
> Memory issue
> I built my 1800X system starting 12 days ago,
> The delivered BIOS was 0702 which I immediately flashed to 0902
> Memtest86 passed at rated speed
> Machine is clocked at 3600mhz
> 
> Memory is G.Skill
> Trident Z RGB] F4-3200C14D-16GTZR
> 
> DDR4-3200 (PC4-25600)
> 16GB (8GBx2)
> CL14-14-14-34
> 1.35 Volt
> 
> Passed memtest86 at rated speed of 3200mhz
> 
> However, I have had "black screen" issues with BIOS 1002.
> 
> This BIOS will recognize the correct timings, except the command rate is always 1T instead of the 2T specified by G. Skill. I have no way to adjust the command rate in the BIOS
> 
> using D.S.O.P Standard, 4 and 5 all give me periodic "black screens"
> 
> Memtest86 will not run at any setting including all defaults back to 2133mhz
> 
> It gets to the Memory Controller section and reposts in a loop
> 
> ...............................................................
> I have an Corsair H80 v3 pump and RM1000i power supply. Do to issues with AISuite 3 and Corsair link, I have uninstalled Corsair link
> Also, note that the H80i is plugged in to the CPU fan and not the AIO header. I cannot determine if this is correct with available documentation,
> 
> What are my options for the memory?
> 1) go back to BIOS 0902 with bad temps
> 2) Use beta BIOS 0038 which is a 2T BIOS?
> 3) Use so other BIOS
> 
> For the cooler?
> 1) Leave connected to CPU Fan
> 2) Connect to the AIO Header
> 
> Thanks all


Based on input so far, I will flash to BIOS 0038 and leave H80i connected to CPU Fan


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> I thought BCLK increasing was breaking the pstates working properly.
> 
> Mine is same when I try to get 4050mhz.
> Frustrating when u pay almost double, but seeing people get same oc with a 1700..


I'm pretty sure it will just require you to change your FID again whenever you set a new fixed BCLK.

Just keep this formula in mind: Freq = (2 * BCLK) * FID/DID

IE: 4040 = (2 * 101) * FID/8

So... 4040 * 8 = 202x where x = FID

32,320/202x

x=160 or A0


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> After much deliberation my 1800x went back today for a refund.
> 
> I'm happy with 3.9Ghz to be honest; maybe the 1800x would have done 4.0Ghz with same or less volts but it would have been an expensive gamble.
> 
> I need almost 1.4v (full load) to run 3.9Ghz stable so I don't think I'll be trying 4.0Ghz


That isn't bad really. I left most settings on auto, and went to 3.85GHz via multiplier alone without any issue, 4.0GHz done that way had the fans on my Corsair H110i go a bit TOO fast(so louder than I liked), so I eased it back for now. In a few more BIOS versions I will try again, and be a bit more scientific about how I approach 4GHz and beyond(I hit 4.075 before I hit the wall, but not really trying very hard to keep the heat/voltage down.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> I'm pretty sure it will just require you to change your FID again whenever you set a new fixed BCLK.
> 
> Just keep this formula in mind: Freq = (2 * BCLK) * FID/DID


I know but saw people getting in problems. Same as touching the VID.
Didn't test on new bios, so can't confirm for now...


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> I know but saw people getting in problems. Same as touching the VID.
> Didn't test on new bios, so can't confirm for now...


I will say, when doing this, you need your FID to be a real number or funny stuff happens.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> I thought BCLK increasing was breaking the pstates working properly.
> 
> Mine is same when I try to get 4050mhz.
> Frustrating when u pay almost double, but seeing people get same oc with a 1700..


I tried upping the BCLK once and yeah it broke my pstate OC, but setting it to 100 manually does not. Even if it just gets me 99.98 instead of 99.8


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazingNanites*
> 
> Based on input so far, I will flash to BIOS 0038 and leave H80i connected to CPU Fan


I connected my Corsair H110i to the AIO header, and set CPU fan to ignore. The only downside to this is that AI Suite doesn't like this for the auto-fan adjustment, but I let Corsair Link control that. I've not run into a true conflict between AI Suite and Corsair Link, though Corsair Link chokes on occasion and needs to be killed(including the service).


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> That isn't bad really. I left most settings on auto, and went to 3.85GHz via multiplier alone without any issue, 4.0GHz done that way had the fans on my Corsair H110i go a bit TOO fast(so louder than I liked), so I eased it back for now. In a few more BIOS versions I will try again, and be a bit more scientific about how I approach 4GHz and beyond(I hit 4.075 before I hit the wall, but not really trying very hard to keep the heat/voltage down.


Yeah, i guess not, and that's the voltage from the Vcore reading in HWiNFO, the SVI2 TFN reading is around 1.37v on full load.

I think we've come to the conclusion that one is the most accurate?

QUICK EDIT: I swear I needed lower volts on 1001!


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Yeah, i guess not, and that's the voltage from the Vcore reading in HWiNFO, the SVI2 TFN reading is around 1.37v on full load.
> 
> I think we've come to the conclusion that one is the most accurate?
> 
> QUICK EDIT: I swear I needed lower volts on 1001!


I went from 0902 to 1002, and suddenly my temperatures went from 19-35 degrees up to 50-55 degrees with the same exact settings. Fans responded accordingly(and this is in BIOS setup, so not a Windows or software issue), so I reverted to 0902. I wonder if 1002 causes some issues that draw more power(might be RAM related).


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> I went from 0902 to 1002, and suddenly my temperatures went from 19-35 degrees up to 50-55 degrees with the same exact settings. Fans responded accordingly(and this is in BIOS setup, so not a Windows or software issue), so I reverted to 0902. I wonder if 1002 causes some issues that draw more power(might be RAM related).


The temperature didnt change, you were just seeing the 20° offset. Go back to 1002 if that was the only difference you noticed.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> I went from 0902 to 1002, and suddenly my temperatures went from 19-35 degrees up to 50-55 degrees with the same exact settings. Fans responded accordingly(and this is in BIOS setup, so not a Windows or software issue), so I reverted to 0902. I wonder if 1002 causes some issues that draw more power(might be RAM related).


You on an X chip?

That might just be the SenseMI skew.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> I went from 0902 to 1002, and suddenly my temperatures went from 19-35 degrees up to 50-55 degrees with the same exact settings. Fans responded accordingly(and this is in BIOS setup, so not a Windows or software issue), so I reverted to 0902. I wonder if 1002 causes some issues that draw more power(might be RAM related).


Are u using AIO cooler? If yes check your rad fans are spinning. This happens with Cam software.. Need a new manual start.

Or try disabling sense skew.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> You on an X chip?
> 
> That might just be the SenseMI skew.


I also couldn't get my 2T memory to run at the 2667 speeds 0902 allowed me to run at. I am running an 1800X. I should probably just go to the other BIOS, but at this point, I am comfortable with 0902 until the next 2T BIOS comes out.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> I tried upping the BCLK once and yeah it broke my pstate OC, but setting it to 100 manually does not. Even if it just gets me 99.98 instead of 99.8


That's what I'm saying. Thought would also happen with any change


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> I also couldn't get my 2T memory to run at the 2667 speeds 0902 allowed me to run at. I am running an 1800X. I should probably just go to the other BIOS, but at this point, I am comfortable with 0902 until the next 2T BIOS comes out.


0038 is 2T also.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> 0038 is 2T also.


Which is 1001 equivalent (1t), right?


----------



## madweazl

3925 might be a stable possibility.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Which is 1001 equivalent, right?


Yep


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> I'm pretty sure it will just require you to change your FID again whenever you set a new fixed BCLK.
> 
> Just keep this formula in mind: Freq = (2 * BCLK) * FID/DID
> 
> IE: 4040 = (2 * 101) * FID/8
> 
> So... 4040 * 8 = 202x where x = FID
> 
> 32,320/202x
> 
> x=160 or A0


Yeah Einstein







I know the formula, I'm one of the first here doing the OC with pstates after we got the info from Elmor. Just thought any change on BCLK would brake the OC. But setting to 100 will not probably


----------



## NemChem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Well my 1700x has a good IMC but terrrible overclocker, even 3.8ghz at 1.45v or less it was not completely stable. Then I did the unthinkable, meant to set the offset to +.05 BUT actually set it to .5! Booted into windows I left for a few minute and found my computer off. Booted into the bios and saw 1.8x volts!?
> 
> Now anything over 1.4v it will crash while loading windows. I am amazed that it still works. Auto volts which is around 1.43v will not allow windows to work. Have to set voltage less than 1.4 v. Looks like max clock now is 3.6ghz. ?.
> 
> I ordered another 1700x, not knowing it will have a good IMC, how well it will OC etc. Will I set it at stock clocks - HELL NO!
> 
> My other 1700x will go back in the box, sit on a shelf and I may use it in another system at reduced clocks or something.
> 
> Crash and burn but live another day.


Winced reading this. Ouch. Live and learn I guess!


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheK*
> 
> any news about new bios?
> 
> how long time it will take (about)?


nothing official, just estimates. asus prime b350 just received a new beta bios with the agesa update. so we might be seeing something for the crosshair either this weekend or next week.

from going off what users with gigabyte boards that received the agesa updates a few days ago and now the prime, it appears the agesa update brakes a lot of ram fixes manufacturers made for the boards that allowed for higher clocks. so it seems like what's delaying it the most is redoing a lot of ram patches.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> QUICK EDIT: I swear I needed lower volts on 1001!


Was it a lot lower? I skipped 1001 after running it 2minutes









Maybe you are on the edge of your needed voltage. And because of that you could get it stable today on a certain voltage, but try it tomorrow you won't.

This happens also when you play to much with your voltages in a OC. E.g. upping and lowering.

1 thing I have learned from my OC journey on this board:

- always reset back to defaults/ clear cmos if you try new voltages/oc methods or any other big change.


----------



## Timur Born

Many discussions tried to make sense of Ryzen's Tctl temperature readings. Here is my interpretation of how CPU Tctl temperature readings and offsets (plural) work on a *stock* Ryzen 1800X and how this affects stability.

- *There are three (3) different *dynamic* offsets to Tctl*, +0°C (aka base), +10°C and +20°C.

- *Offsets likely get chosen on the basis of CPU instructions usage!* They do not seem to be based on power draw/current/voltage, CPU load/core percentage or temperature.

This means that a program like Heavyload will only induce the +10°C offset even when it draws the very same power and loads all cores at 100% as programs like P95, ITB/Linpack (AVX and non AVX) or Realbench induce the +20°C offset.

The software Statuscore demonstrates this easily, as it seems to use different load/instruction set for stress testing odd cores vs. even cores. When it stressed any number of even cores it induces the +10°C offset, when it stresses any number of odd cores it induces the +20°C offset.

- Offsets usually increase in immediate jumps, but decrease gradually. Sometimes it may not seem that way, because Tctl is right in between two offsets (0/10/20). This behavior is what leads to fans spinning up and down, especially when the "High Performance" Windows profile is used while some load is present. That the power profile has some minor impact suggests that there is some additional mechanism add work.

- *Low CPU temperature with certain CPU instruction sets seems to be *vital* for stability even far below any thermal throttling/shutdown point!*

I can repeatedly crash my CH6 into Code 8 (CPU) by increasing temperature towards 70°C using common stress tests. Last time I even allowed the sockets temperature to increase over 70°C, as a result I got a Code 0D (memory) right after soft-off -> soft-on. This happens at "Optimized Defaults" BIOS settings, aka stock everything!

The only time that I ever saw a CPU temperature shutdown was right from BIOS setup to a failed boot when no cooling was applied. Furthermore others and myself had their CPU running a lot hotter while higher voltages than stock values were applied.

I also noticed that Code 8 errors are far more likely to happen at higher temps even when the very same settings and stress tests are used. It's also noteworthy that a Code 8 crash does *not* turn off the mainboard. As a consequence around 1.0 V Vcore are still measurable at the CPU socket even when all means of coolings have failed (pulled pump and fan headers).

- The Asus CH6 CPU temperature sensor mirrored Tctl until BIOS 0902 and then was increased to Tctl+5 (at stock settings) afterwards. Fan/pump header control is usually based on that temperature reading. I assume that this is a deliberate try to keep Ryzen more stable after the many reports of Code 8 (0D/50) errors.

As a consequence of my findings I call BS on AMD's claim that the temperature offset in 1700X and 1800X are only meant to maintain consistent fan profiles compared to 1700.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Was it a lot lower? I skipped 1001 after running it 2minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you are on the edge of your needed voltage. And because of that you could get it stable today on a certain voltage, but try it tomorrow you won't.
> 
> This happens also when you play to much with your voltages in a OC. E.g. upping and lowering.
> 
> 1 thing I have learned from my OC journey on this board:
> 
> - always reset back to defaults/ clear cmos if you try new voltages/oc methods or any other big change.


Not a great deal higher, no, literally 2 notches higher in BIOS. Was 1.43875v now 1.44xxx (can't remember exact number) - I've got LLC on auto for now, hence the higher BIOS setting.

Saying that it needs to be a notch higher also, as I failed a RealBench 1hr run at 58 minutes (?!).

On 1001 I was seeing 1.373v (normal vcore, not SVI2, i can't remember what SVI2 showed, around 1.36v I think) with the occasional a very quick flash to 1.395v, now it's steady on 1.395v.

I can't tell everyone I can get 3.9Ghz at 1.373v vcore anymore.

My epeen is so flaccid


----------



## Timur Born

Does anyone have an idea why SVI2 is useless during idle? It's readings are far too high and mostly controlled by which Windows power profile is active. So for idle reading the CH6 Vcore is the one that at least comes close to what can be measured.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Are u using AIO cooler? If yes check your rad fans are spinning. This happens with Cam software.. Need a new manual start.
> 
> Or try disabling sense skew.


Cooler temps were showing correctly, but as I said, BIOS change causing temps to jump the way they did just seemed like this BIOS wasn't going to work for me.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Does anyone have an idea why SVI2 is useless during idle? It's readings are far too high and mostly controlled by which Windows power profile is active. So for idle reading the CH6 Vcore is the one that at least comes close to what can be measured.


Funny. I'm asking this since we have this sensor showed up in HWiNFO


----------



## kaseki

"And now for something completely different."
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Many discussions tried to make sense of Ryzen's Tctl temperature readings. Here is my interpretation of how CPU Tctl temperature readings and offsets (plural) work on a *stock* Ryzen 1800X and how this affects stability.
> 
> - *There are three (3) different *dynamic* offsets to Tctl*, +0°C (aka base), +10°C and +20°C.
> 
> - *Offsets likely get chosen on the basis of CPU instructions usage!* They do not seem to be based on power draw/current/voltage, CPU load/core percentage or temperature.
> 
> This means that a program like Heavyload will only induce the +10°C offset even when it draws the very same power and loads all cores at 100% as programs like P95, ITB/Linpack (AVX and non AVX) or Realbench induce the +20°C offset.
> 
> The software Statuscore demonstrates this easily, as it seems to use different load/instruction set for stress testing odd cores vs. even cores. When it stressed any number of even cores it induces the +10°C offset, when it stresses any number of odd cores it induces the +20°C offset.
> 
> - Offsets usually increase in immediate jumps, but decrease gradually. Sometimes it may not seem that way, because Tctl is right in between two offsets (0/10/20). This behavior is what leads to fans spinning up and down, especially when the "High Performance" Windows profile is used while some load is present. That the power profile has some minor impact suggests that there is some additional mechanism add work.
> 
> - *Low CPU temperature with certain CPU instruction sets seems to be *vital* for stability even far below any thermal throttling/shutdown point!*
> 
> I can repeatedly crash my CH6 into Code 8 (CPU) by increasing temperature towards 70°C using common stress tests. Last time I even allowed the sockets temperature to increase over 70°C, as a result I got a Code 0D (memory) right after soft-off -> soft-on. This happens at "Optimized Defaults" BIOS settings, aka stock everything!
> 
> The only time that I ever saw a CPU temperature shutdown was right from BIOS setup to a failed boot when no cooling was applied. Furthermore others and myself had their CPU running a lot hotter while higher voltages than stock values were applied.
> 
> I also noticed that Code 8 errors are far more likely to happen at higher temps even when the very same settings and stress tests are used. It's also noteworthy that a Code 8 crash does *not* turn off the mainboard. As a consequence around 1.0 V Vcore are still measurable at the CPU socket even when all means of coolings have failed (pulled pump and fan headers).
> 
> - The Asus CH6 CPU temperature sensor mirrored Tctl until BIOS 0902 and then was increased to Tctl+5 (at stock settings) afterwards. Fan/pump header control is usually based on that temperature reading. I assume that this is a deliberate try to keep Ryzen more stable after the many reports of Code 8 (0D/50) errors.
> 
> As a consequence of my findings I call BS on AMD's claim that the temperature offset in 1700X and 1800X are only meant to maintain consistent fan profiles compared to 1700.


This conjecture is certainly different from anything else I've seen on this topic in over 7000 posts. It may explain various reported observations. If true, either AMD has embraced obscurantism, or has chosen a particularly indirect way of passing information to the BIOS for control of temperature related stuff. The mind boggles.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Does anyone have an idea why SVI2 is useless during idle? It's readings are far too high and mostly controlled by which Windows power profile is active. So for idle reading the CH6 Vcore is the one that at least comes close to what can be measured.


I have no idea what is going on with your configuration. This (SVI2) doesnt randomly change from accurate to not depending on the load. The only offset that exists is 20°, as reported by AMD directly.

Edit: you likely have a defective piece of hardware if what you're posting is factual.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I have no idea what is going on with your configuration. This doesnt randomly change from accurate to not depending on the load. The only offset that exists is 20°, as reported by AMD directly.


If you mean temp, then no it's not, as reported by me directly 5 posts before. This can easily be reproduced. I suggest to start with Statuscore's odd vs. even cores stress test.
















If you mean SVI2 Vcore then it doesn't work on idle.


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Many discussions tried to make sense of Ryzen's Tctl temperature readings. Here is my interpretation of how CPU Tctl temperature readings and offsets (plural) work on a *stock* Ryzen 1800X and how this affects stability.
> 
> - *There are three (3) different *dynamic* offsets to Tctl*, +0°C (aka base), +10°C and +20°C.
> 
> - *Offsets likely get chosen on the basis of CPU instructions usage!* They do not seem to be based on power draw/current/voltage, CPU load/core percentage or temperature.
> 
> This means that a program like Heavyload will only induce the +10°C offset even when it draws the very same power and loads all cores at 100% as programs like P95, ITB/Linpack (AVX and non AVX) or Realbench induce the +20°C offset.
> 
> The software Statuscore demonstrates this easily, as it seems to use different load/instruction set for stress testing odd cores vs. even cores. When it stressed any number of even cores it induces the +10°C offset, when it stresses any number of odd cores it induces the +20°C offset.
> 
> - Offsets usually increase in immediate jumps, but decrease gradually. Sometimes it may not seem that way, because Tctl is right in between two offsets (0/10/20). This behavior is what leads to fans spinning up and down, especially when the "High Performance" Windows profile is used while some load is present. That the power profile has some minor impact suggests that there is some additional mechanism add work.
> 
> - *Low CPU temperature with certain CPU instruction sets seems to be *vital* for stability even far below any thermal throttling/shutdown point!*
> 
> I can repeatedly crash my CH6 into Code 8 (CPU) by increasing temperature towards 70°C using common stress tests. Last time I even allowed the sockets temperature to increase over 70°C, as a result I got a Code 0D (memory) right after soft-off -> soft-on. This happens at "Optimized Defaults" BIOS settings, aka stock everything!
> 
> The only time that I ever saw a CPU temperature shutdown was right from BIOS setup to a failed boot when no cooling was applied. Furthermore others and myself had their CPU running a lot hotter while higher voltages than stock values were applied.
> 
> I also noticed that Code 8 errors are far more likely to happen at higher temps even when the very same settings and stress tests are used. It's also noteworthy that a Code 8 crash does *not* turn off the mainboard. As a consequence around 1.0 V Vcore are still measurable at the CPU socket even when all means of coolings have failed (pulled pump and fan headers).
> 
> - The Asus CH6 CPU temperature sensor mirrored Tctl until BIOS 0902 and then was increased to Tctl+5 (at stock settings) afterwards. Fan/pump header control is usually based on that temperature reading. I assume that this is a deliberate try to keep Ryzen more stable after the many reports of Code 8 (0D/50) errors.
> 
> As a consequence of my findings I call BS on AMD's claim that the temperature offset in 1700X and 1800X are only meant to maintain consistent fan profiles compared to 1700.


Thanks for sharing. I have also noticed that my 1800X seems far more stable if I crank up the fans and keep it below 70~75ºC, almost like a magical number, but hadn't seen anyone actually mentioning it.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> If you mean temp, then no it's not, as reported by me directly 5 posts before. This can easily be reproduced. I suggest to start with Statuscore's odd vs. even cores stress test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean SVI2 Vcore then it doesn't work on idle.


That is the very problem, it can be repeated by you but I cant do the same. Again, you have something wonky going on that does not match up what we (at least I) am able to confirm.

Edit: that being said, I have a 1700; perhaps the wonky lies within the 1800x


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> LLC auto is off, it's what The Stilt recommends due to potential spiking using LLC.
> 
> I'm currently running auto but I think I preferred lvl3, less vcore at lower loads.


If you don't run fixed Vcore the voltage will lower with light loads and idle, so you can run LLC on Auto.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> That is the very problem, it can be repeated by you but I cant do the same. Again, you have something wonky going on that does not match up what we (at least I) am able to confirm.
> 
> Edit: that being said, I have a 1700; perhaps the wonky lies within the 1800x


Very probable that the wonky lies with the 1800X. The 1700 is reported (by AMD) not to use any offsets to begin with and I get a feeling that I know why.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> "And now for something completely different."
> This conjecture is certainly different from anything else I've seen on this topic in over 7000 posts. It may explain various reported observations. If true, either AMD has embraced obscurantism, or has chosen a particularly indirect way of passing information to the BIOS for control of temperature related stuff. The mind boggles.


Try Statuscore 17.03.15 on a 1800X (and 1700X I suppose). Use the stress test on even or odd cores exclusively (one core is sufficient) to test the different +10°C and +20°C offsets. Use the "Power Safer" power profile for in between idle times and close background programs. This allows temps and offsets to drop whenever you turn off the stress test.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Very probable that the wonky lies with the 1800X. The 1700 is reported (by AMD) not to use any offsets to begin with and I get a feeling that I know why.


I firmly believe the wonky lies within your system since the only difference between these chips is the voltage based binning but I wont say definitely







Have a local Fry's near by? They will have a test bench that you can use to isolate some issues.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I can repeatedly crash my CH6 into Code 8 (CPU) by increasing temperature towards 70°C using common stress tests. Last time I even allowed the sockets temperature to increase over 70°C, as a result I got a Code 0D (memory) right after soft-off -> soft-on. This happens at "Optimized Defaults" BIOS settings, aka stock everything!


Funny! Im seeing same behavior here. And even a faster crash when it jumps really fast to the 70°C+

That's why my cinebench crashs verry fast at certain unstable clocks with high voltages.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> Thanks for sharing. I have also noticed that my 1800X seems far more stable if I crank up the fans and keep it below 70~75ºC, almost like a magical number, but hadn't seen anyone actually mentioning it.


Funny again! Same here. I thought I was getting crazy. Because 70c is way below the throttling points.


----------



## Reikoji

Mine is wonkier than most!


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Try Statuscore 17.03.15 on a 1800X (and 1700X I suppose). Use the stress test on even or odd cores exclusively (one core is sufficient) to test the different +10°C and +20°C offsets. Use the "Power Safer" power profile for in between idle times and close background programs. This allows temps and offsets to drop whenever you turn off the stress test.


Has statuscore worked directly with Asus like HWiNFO? Right now, there is nothing I trust more than these two (elmor and Mumak). Additionally, the [measured] results of another member help to confirm the output of HWiNFO.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Mine is wonkier than most!


Guess I found a name for my build LOL. Wonky FTW!


----------



## Timur Born

Keep in mind that with certain CPU instruction sets (as used by P95, ITB, Realbench
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Has statuscore worked directly with Asus like HWiNFO? Right now, there is nothing I trust more than these two (elmor and Mumak). Additionally, the [measured] results of another member help to confirm the output of HWiNFO.


Statuscore and others only provide the CPU stress/load. I used HWinfo for measurements.

You can also use ITB for seeing the different offsets. During memory allocation (use a big value) I get +10°C offset, during calculation I get +20°C offset.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Keep in mind that with certain CPU instruction sets (as used by P95, ITB, Realbench
> Statuscore and others only provide the CPU stress/load. I used HWinfo for measurements.
> 
> You can also use ITB for seeing the different offsets. During memory allocation (use a big value) I get +10°C offset, during calculation I get +20°C offset.


Where are you located? We need to get you hooked up with another member so people can work together at what is going on (e.g. plugging your cpu into their motherboard and vice/versa). I'm in northern VA and happy to have you over if you're near by.


----------



## Timur Born

Germany







And now I'm off to bed, because finishing these tests and doing the write-up (twice, Code 8 killed the file) cost too much time for today already.

Regardless of any instabilities and stuff, I am quite sure the offset works for me the same way as it does for others. BIOS may have a say in this, though, as the jump upwards behavior on 0902 seems slightly different to 1002. That not easy to say after a quick look, though, because on 1002 it doesn't always do full jumps either.

Be brave when you test this, because you might need to turn off your cooling to keep temps stable (except for the offset changes due to load profiles).


----------



## skyworxx

I have been following this thread for quite a while (have not yet build my system) and I get the feeling I should rather choose a 1700 over a 1800x. I initially wasn't planning on doing any overclocking, but with the whole offset confusion I want to avoid any additional trouble when building the system.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyworxx*
> 
> I have been following this thread for quite a while (have not yet build my system) and I get the feeling I should rather choose a 1700 over a 1800x. I initially wasn't planning on doing any overclocking, but with the whole offset confusion I want to avoid any additional trouble when building the system.


I wouldn't say it causes trouble, its just not as cut and clear as it could be. I guess agonizing over it can be considered troublesome.


----------



## malitze

Can't say much about the magic 70°C stability hurdle with my 1800X, atm it doesn't even pass the 60°C during RB but has no problem throwing a code 8. Maybe I'll give y-cruncher a try, the N64 pass is the hottest I have seen so far.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

After I pass my prime95 run, I wonder If I should try pushing for low latency, or go for 3600MHz memory?

If I go for 3600MHz memory and still use my P states to overclock, I would have to use a BCLK of 112.5Mhz and the 3200MHz strap.
Would push me to 4.05GHz.

So, do this or push for lower latency on 3200MHz, and wait for AGESA code that could unlock 3600MHz with 100 BCLK?


----------



## majestynl

@Timur Born

Lets see if there is a way to fake this 70-75c crash limit. Cause it's really strange that some of the stress test are passing successful or showing errors very late but cinebench crashes immediately. The only difference I saw is the acceleration in temps.
That could also be the reason why I passed stress test with a certain voltage on old bios but not on the new ones.

I will investigate this during the upcoming days...


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> @Timur Born
> 
> Lets see if there is a way to fake this 70-75c crash limit. Cause it's really strange that some of the stress test are passing successful or showing errors very late but cinebench crashes immediately. The only difference I saw is the acceleration in temps.
> That could also be the reason why I passed stress test with a certain voltage on old bios but not on the new ones.
> 
> I will investigate this during the upcoming days...


That 70c crash, might be what actually caused my system to crash with the same settings where I thought it might have been the VRM, but I did also notice my CPU spiked up to 70c.

I changed my fan curve on the high end, and it has been smooth sailing since.

The highest temp I reach now is 68c.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I wouldn't say it causes trouble, its just not as cut and clear as it could be. I guess agonizing over it can be considered troublesome.


Such is life with new architecture; my Skylake was a piece of cake after the the Ivy Bridge it replaced (3570k) which had already gone through a number of iterations. With time, all the uncertainties will come to pass and there will be an easy button for the Ryzen too. That being said, if you dont plan on overclocking, I was able to toss this system together and boot at all rated specs without a single issue. And I truly mean none; this was the only system that didnt give me a single issue what-so-ever and I was so prepared to pull some hair out (the Sky Lake I'm on right now was a fighter).

Edit: was trying to capture your quote along with Skyworxx.


----------



## Serchio

I have probably found the case why my BLCK is 99.80MHz while on Auto.

I have tried to set BLCK to 100 MHz with my OC settings (Pstate0 etc.) and got 0d all the time.

So, clear cmos -> no overclocking -> BLCK 100MHz -> works (shows as 99,98MHz in Windows). So, I have tried to set my DDR4 back to 3200MHz 14-14-14-34 and proper voltages (1.38, 1.40 for boot) -> 0d.

One more time -> clear cmos -> no overclocking -> BLCK 100MHz -> ram to 2933MHz + proper voltages -> works.

99,80 -> 100 makes a 4MHz difference (1596 MHz vs 1600) for ram while set as 3200MHz. Is that difference so big that I am getting 0d, or am I missing something?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> @Timur Born
> 
> Lets see if there is a way to fake this 70-75c crash limit. Cause it's really strange that some of the stress test are passing successful or showing errors very late but cinebench crashes immediately. The only difference I saw is the acceleration in temps.
> That could also be the reason why I passed stress test with a certain voltage on old bios but not on the new ones.
> 
> I will investigate this during the upcoming days...


My most recent 4150mhz run got to 75.3c max CPU (Tdie), 95.3c of course for CPU (Tctl) (for me....), and 78c ASUS CPU. I cant see it being a temperature limited thing. Prime 95 has gotten it hotter as well, 80c+ in CPU (Tdie) after a few hours, so I dont see there being a 70-75c crash limit...


----------



## skline00

Running my 1800x with D.O.C.P. standard enabled for my ram to run at 3200 and 4.0 OC profile enabled. I run Asus realBench 2.54 stress test and monitor temps and voltages via my licensed Aida 64 Extreme (has the Ryzen adjustments).

MAX cpu temp 76C Max cpu diode temp 80C; max cpu core voltage 1.439


----------



## GalaxyDrifter

My system has been running stable for a couple of weeks using a mild oc of 38.75x 1.2v soc 1.0 ram 3200 cl14 1.35v. No other changes were made in bios. (other than qfan)

No crashes or common problems.

Today I installed the Win 10 Creator's Update, and it seemed to install ok, but on final Windows load, blank screen with the Code 8 error on mb.

Total power down and Clear CMOS button would allow me to recover, post and getting into and past BIOS was normal, but again at the point of loading Windows, same blank screen and code 8.

I increased the VCore to 1.325 and Windows boots, but cpu runs hotter. If I lower the vcore, back to the same code 8 problems.

I did several tests before installing the Creators Update and everything was as normal, but something in the update seems to be requiring more power.


----------



## huyee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GalaxyDrifter*
> 
> My system has been running stable for a couple of weeks using a mild oc of 38.75x 1.2v soc 1.0 ram 3200 cl14 1.35v. No other changes were made in bios. (other than qfan)
> 
> No crashes or common problems.
> 
> Today I installed the Win 10 Creator's Update, and it seemed to install ok, but on final Windows load, blank screen with the Code 8 error on mb.
> 
> Total power down and Clear CMOS button would allow me to recover, post and getting into and past BIOS was normal, but again at the point of loading Windows, same blank screen and code 8.
> 
> I increased the VCore to 1.325 and Windows boots, but cpu runs hotter. If I lower the vcore, back to the same code 8 problems.
> 
> I did several tests before installing the Creators Update and everything was as normal, but something in the update seems to be requiring more power.


Also happen to me. I'm running at stock now until the weekend when I have time to tingling around again.


----------



## bluej511

Well W10 creators update seems like a mess already huh.


----------



## Reikoji

I'd have reverted the install in a heartbeat


----------



## beardlessduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GalaxyDrifter*
> 
> My system has been running stable for a couple of weeks using a mild oc of 38.75x 1.2v soc 1.0 ram 3200 cl14 1.35v. No other changes were made in bios. (other than qfan)
> 
> No crashes or common problems.
> 
> Today I installed the Win 10 Creator's Update, and it seemed to install ok, but on final Windows load, blank screen with the Code 8 error on mb.
> 
> Total power down and Clear CMOS button would allow me to recover, post and getting into and past BIOS was normal, but again at the point of loading Windows, same blank screen and code 8.
> 
> I increased the VCore to 1.325 and Windows boots, but cpu runs hotter. If I lower the vcore, back to the same code 8 problems.
> 
> I did several tests before installing the Creators Update and everything was as normal, but something in the update seems to be requiring more power.


I'm using Windows 10 Build 1703 on my 1800x with no problems. I have 4x 8GB sticks of RAM running at 3200MHz with the CPU at 100MHz * 39 = 3900MHz.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Well W10 creators update seems like a mess already huh.


Rarely pays to jump on the updates early







Gotta let those things shake out just like hardware LOL.


----------



## beardlessduck

The ASUS Prime B350 motherboard has the new BIOS with the AGESA update out already. https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-B350-PLUS/HelpDesk_Download/

Will we be seeing the Crosshair update soon too?


----------



## agentk7

Creators update and moving forward are "theoretically" supposed to have additional Ryzen optimizations so we'll likely have to upgrade to get the most out of the processor. It may have just been a placebo effect but it "seemed" like my gaming was a little faster after the update

Hopefully, we'll start seeing some Ryzen review updates to see if these new bios updates and creator's update are making any real headway....


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentk7*
> 
> Creators update and moving forward are "theoretically" supposed to have additional Ryzen optimizations so we'll likely have to upgrade to get the most out of the processor. It may have just been a placebo effect but it "seemed" like my gaming was a little faster after the update
> 
> Hopefully, we'll start seeing some Ryzen review updates to see if these new bios updates and creator's update are making any real headway....


Sounds more like sabotage if you ask me.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Yea but in 5 years it will be that crappy old DDR4. Who wants that old stuff!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> If you think about it, in another five years, 8GB modules will be seen as too small to bother with, while 16GB won't be seen as too bad. That is why I went with 2x16GB for my configuration, and still would.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> After I pass my prime95 run, I wonder If I should try pushing for low latency, or go for 3600MHz memory?
> 
> If I go for 3600MHz memory and still use my P states to overclock, I would have to use a BCLK of 112.5Mhz and the 3200MHz strap.
> Would push me to 4.05GHz.
> 
> So, do this or push for lower latency on 3200MHz, and wait for AGESA code that could unlock 3600MHz with 100 BCLK?


Go for 3600!


----------



## KyleStilkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentk7*
> 
> Creators update and moving forward are "theoretically" supposed to have additional Ryzen optimizations so we'll likely have to upgrade to get the most out of the processor. It may have just been a placebo effect but it "seemed" like my gaming was a little faster after the update
> 
> Hopefully, we'll start seeing some Ryzen review updates to see if these new bios updates and creator's update are making any real headway....


I just put out my thoughts and benchmarks on a 8350 to 1700X video using the Creators Update with the 1002 Bios. I will continue to test out newer benchmarks as new updates come along to see if there is any sort of difference. I don't have the kind of money and setup like most Tech Tubers have but I need to start somewhere and have fun as I do it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KhsR91bkow

Always looking for suggestions and hope to see more come from the AM4 platform in general.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleStilkey*
> 
> I just put out my thoughts and benchmarks on a 8350 to 1700X video using the Creators Update with the 1002 Bios. I will continue to test out newer benchmarks as new updates come along to see if there is any sort of difference. I don't have the kind of money and setup like most Tech Tubers have but I need to start somewhere and have fun as I do it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KhsR91bkow
> 
> Always looking for suggestions and hope to see more come from the AM4 platform in general.


Any issues at all with the creator update?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleStilkey*
> 
> I just put out my thoughts and benchmarks on a 8350 to 1700X video using the Creators Update with the 1002 Bios. I will continue to test out newer benchmarks as new updates come along to see if there is any sort of difference. I don't have the kind of money and setup like most Tech Tubers have but I need to start somewhere and have fun as I do it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KhsR91bkow
> 
> Always looking for suggestions and hope to see more come from the AM4 platform in general.


Great job, keep it up. A suggestion, move the vac from the background, and move the camera down, so your face is centered in the screen. You don't want to look like a hobbit barely able to show in the frame









You have a great voice for YouTube and are articulate on cam, which is better than many will ever be able to do.


----------



## huyee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentk7*
> 
> Creators update and moving forward are "theoretically" supposed to have additional Ryzen optimizations so we'll likely have to upgrade to get the most out of the processor. It may have just been a placebo effect but it "seemed" like my gaming was a little faster after the update
> 
> Hopefully, we'll start seeing some Ryzen review updates to see if these new bios updates and creator's update are making any real headway....


Mine seems slower and more delay on mouse/keyboard click. I probably will try do a fresh install with iso this weekend if they are available.


----------



## J-Bo

Asus has had my CH6 in the shop since the 3-20-17. I should have returned it....







I could bought it again several times since it was RMA'd.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> After I pass my prime95 run, I wonder If I should try pushing for low latency, or go for 3600MHz memory?
> 
> If I go for 3600MHz memory and still use my P states to overclock, I would have to use a BCLK of 112.5Mhz and the 3200MHz strap.
> Would push me to 4.05GHz.
> 
> So, do this or push for lower latency on 3200MHz, and wait for AGESA code that could unlock 3600MHz with 100 BCLK?


Good luck with that one. I have had a helva time doing anything with BCLK.

I can't get past the F9>0d DRAM training on anything past 104 BCLK on the 3200 divider. I did get a stable boot at Running 141 BLCK with 2400 divider, but with 20-20-20-38, but even at 3.9 the CPU would throttle back during a Cinebench (which I can run at 4.25ghz on 100 BCLK @ 1.44v); I noticed total draw was getting close to 150w so I assume that is what it was throttling back to 3.5ghz.

As much as I would LOVE to get a nice 4ghz w/ 3600mhz memory, I just can't make it happen.

I am not comfortable pushing SOC over 1.2v, or my memory over 1.41, my CPU past 1.44 w/ LLC3, or pushing the CPU power limits over 100%, and it appears that you need to do all those things for a 3600mhz memory clock.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Good luck with that one. I have had a helva time doing anything with BCLK.
> 
> I can't get past the F9>0d DRAM training on anything past 104 BCLK on the 3200 divider. I did get a stable boot at Running 141 BLCK with 2400 divider, but with 20-20-20-38, but even at 3.9 the CPU would throttle back during a Cinebench (which I can run at 4.25ghz on 100 BCLK @ 1.44v); I noticed total draw was getting close to 150w so I assume that is what it was throttling back to 3.5ghz.
> 
> As much as I would LOVE to get a nice 4ghz w/ 3600mhz memory, I just can't make it happen.
> 
> I am not comfortable pushing SOC over 1.2v, or my memory over 1.41, my CPU past 1.44 w/ LLC3, or pushing the CPU power limits over 100%, and it appears that you need to do all those things for a 3600mhz memory clock.


have you tried using the 2666 or 2933 divider?


----------



## Reikoji

Ugh.... i want to report/complain about that 1600 vs 7700k hardware leak and get it removed. Numbers are highly inaccurate from poor system configuration. Idiot still has windows on balanced power plan and you can tell from the CPU-Z single core score. One does not put numbers up for the world to see if he has no clue how to setup his system.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Ugh.... i want to report/complain about that 1600 vs 7700k hardware leak and get it removed. Numbers are highly inaccurate from poor system configuration. Idiot still has windows on balanced power plan and you can tell from the CPU-Z single core score. One does not put numbers up for the world to see if he has no clue how to setup his system.


Is that the same one they attempted to run 4 sticks of 3600MHz ram and expected it to work?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Is that the same one they attempted to run 4 sticks of 3600MHz ram and expected it to work?


Doesn't specifically say 4 sticks, but 32gb of 3600 so it could be either or. Still 3600 and 32gb just wont work out of the box and they made no clear attempt to get it faster than bogus 2400. ****, i got my ram to 2666 without even trying, then 2900 at its rated timings, then 3200 with loose timings. Maybe MSI Xpower bios is just crap, but i'm going to go with operator error.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> First of all, thanks for the elaborate answer. Your availability and communication here is well appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that and can follow the argument. But I also think that for most normal users Gigabyte's implementation (buttons and post display exchanged) is more useful, especially when you use a chassis instead of an open desktop. I do realize, though, that modern a modern chassis without 5.1/4" cage leaves more room to get an easier glimpse at the post display.
> I will have a look. What makes this currently worse is the fact that we ought to use the "High Performance" profile, which (by default) keeps the CPU frequency at max and thus increases the level (volume) of the noise.
> Since you knew this beforehand it does again question your design decision to place the mostly obsolete buttons at the bottom and the very much used post display at the top. Any user with a chassis doesn't need the buttons at all, any user with an open desktop likely doesn't care where they are as long as they can reach them.
> I was offered the Lian Li 45 cm cable for 20 EUR (incl. VAT) from a German dealer. For that sum he has to import the cable, pay his own bills and still make some kind of margin. What missing is a bracket. You should have gone to market with such a product when you started putting that USB port on several of your mainboards. Case manufacturers are not up to speed yet while boards from several manufacturers need that product. And even then all of us who do not want to go buy a new case - especially not one costing 250 EUR - are left without a solution.
> 
> Beside possible compatibility problems with Asmedia chipsets there is another reason why one might prefer the AMD USB 3.1 port: the CH6 seems to share the Asmedia USB 3.1, Intel LAN and PCIe 4_3, 1_1-3 over a single x4 line. I will have to test if very low latency audio streaming is possible via several PCIe slots while the Asmedia USB 3.1 port is used for storage without performance loss. Once I get that missing cable I can compare the USB 3.1 ports, but according to the German dealer that is at least another month away.
> 
> By the way: What is special about PCIe 1_3 that makes my RME HDSPe AIO card not work in that one specific slot only?
> Which is why I am currently writing on a *****ty Logitech K400 Plus keyboard that I specifically bought just for using BIOS setups and Windows installations. And when I use my Bluetooth keyboard for daily operation I have to use a special mouse profile that emulates certain keystrokes (like F-keys), or I have to get out the K400 again, stacking USB receivers and keyboards on my desk. Again I can understand your sentiment, but we are years into this now and there still isn't any Bluetooth stack in sight. That is unless you are using Apple products where all of this is no problem at all.
> Those in the know can unlock it anyway, but there is little reason to keep normal users from copy & paste when they want to post a question or answer on a forum. It's not exactly literature.


At high performance profile the VRM output current will be higher, so it makes sense that you get louder noise.

We were promised a solution to the cold boot and safe booting issue in January, and we're still waiting on it. The safe boot button will work as intended eventually, same with DRAM cold boot issues.

ASM1143 is connected directly to Promontory with Gen2 x2 lanes, I211 with Gen2 x1. The PCIEX4_3 shares bandwidth with the X1 slots. The AMD USB3.1 is also from Promontory.

Nothing special about PCIEX1_3, it seems that increasing the SB 1.05V voltage can help with detecting cards when on the Promontory PCIE controller.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Is there any tweak I can do in 1002 to make SIO CPU sensor and tCTL match?


Theoretically yes, but why? I don't see the point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> Quick question for Elmor: Is pressing the "reset CMOS" button the only thing one need to do, in order to clear the CMOS? (Or must the battery be removed as well?)


Should be the only thing needed, make sure the button is held for a few seconds. It's not that simple to clear the integrated CMOS on the AMD CPUs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beardlessduck*
> 
> The ASUS Prime B350 motherboard has the new BIOS with the AGESA update out already. https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-B350-PLUS/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> Will we be seeing the Crosshair update soon too?


We still have some issues with the new AGESA. I have an update coming but it's bugfixes again.


----------



## Dazog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> At high performance profile the VRM output current will be higher, so it makes sense that you get louder noise.
> 
> We were promised a solution to the cold boot and safe booting issue in January, and we're still waiting on it. The safe boot button will work as intended eventually, same with DRAM cold boot issues.
> 
> ASM1143 is connected directly to Promontory with Gen2 x2 lanes, I211 with Gen2 x1. The PCIEX4_3 shares bandwidth with the X1 slots. The AMD USB3.1 is also from Promontory.
> 
> Nothing special about PCIEX1_3, it seems that increasing the SB 1.05V voltage can help with detecting cards when on the Promontory PCIE controller.
> Theoretically yes, but why? I don't see the point.
> Should be the only thing needed, make sure the button is held for a few seconds. It's not that simple to clear the integrated CMOS on the AMD CPUs.
> We still have some issues with the new AGESA. I have an update coming but it's bugfixes again.


Will the new bios fix the issue with Network PCI-e adapters boot option NOT staying off when selected in the bios?

It saves me seconds off my boot ;p

But again thanx for keeping us in the loop. Rather wait for fixed AGESA then broken and have another 500 pages of complaints.


----------



## beardlessduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> We still have some issues with the new AGESA. I have an update coming but it's bugfixes again.


Thanks for the quick response! You're doing a great job keeping people in the loop.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> We still have some issues with the new AGESA. I have an update coming but it's bugfixes again.


It is better i mean for RAM detection?
Is there any chance of AMD-XMP from ASUS ROG for our MB? (MSI have something like that already)








THX for Your work bratan'


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> I thought BCLK increasing was breaking the pstates working properly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> I have probably found the case why my BLCK is 99.80MHz while on Auto.
> 
> I have tried to set BLCK to 100 MHz with my OC settings (Pstate0 etc.) and got 0d all the time.
> 
> So, clear cmos -> no overclocking -> BLCK 100MHz -> works (shows as 99,98MHz in Windows). So, I have tried to set my DDR4 back to 3200MHz 14-14-14-34 and proper voltages (1.38, 1.40 for boot) -> 0d.
> 
> One more time -> clear cmos -> no overclocking -> BLCK 100MHz -> ram to 2933MHz + proper voltages -> works.
> 
> 99,80 -> 100 makes a 4MHz difference (1596 MHz vs 1600) for ram while set as 3200MHz. Is that difference so big that I am getting 0d, or am I missing something?


I am using P-States and have changed the BLCK to exactly 100 to get 99.98 instead of 99.80. P-States work and so does my ram at 3200 14-14-14-34. However, my CPU doesn't overclock that well. Running 3.8Ghz.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Any issues at all with the creator update?


Only issue I have had with the creator update was that RealBench was crashing (missing dll). Reinstalled graphics driver and RealBench, and it began working again. So far it seems to be ok..


----------



## hotstocks

Ok so I am rock stable at 3.9ghz with R7 1700 at 1.425v LLC 1. Passes everything now, even IBT. But I still have one problem,
whenever I turn off the computer and start it up in the morning it is a 10 minute affair. It turns off and on 5 times trying to post,
then I hit reset button on case (not mobo) 5 times, and then everything loads and works just fine. When it is doing all this I
am getting code F9 -> 0d. I have memory boot at 1.4v, a little extra on soc and vc, but it still does this and I have no idea why.
Any solutions?


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I am using P-States and have changed the BLCK to exactly 100 to get 99.98 instead of 99.80. P-States work and so does my ram at 3200 14-14-14-34. However, my CPU doesn't overclock that well. Running 3.8Ghz.


i really do believe 99.80 is normal. my ax370-gaming 5 which doesn't have a bclk generator shows 99.80 so i wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> It is better i mean for RAM detection?
> Is there any chance of AMD-XMP from ASUS ROG for our MB? (MSI have something like that already)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THX for Your work bratan'


Next update does nothing for RAM AFAIK. We already have XMP support through D.O.C.P. (Ai Overclock Tuner).


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> My most recent 4150mhz run got to 75.3c max CPU (Tdie), 95.3c of course for CPU (Tctl) (for me....), and 78c ASUS CPU. I cant see it being a temperature limited thing. Prime 95 has gotten it hotter as well, 80c+ in CPU (Tdie) after a few hours, so I dont see there being a 70-75c crash limit...


Not everybody are having the same issues. That's what you need to know on this thread









So far 4 of us seeing same exact things happening. Need to investigate further.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Well W10 creators update seems like a mess already huh.


Don't be a beta tester for Microsoft








Wait a few months...


----------



## Ubardog

@elmor

I see No mention of the voltage bugs being fixed ? I would have thought you done a mini patch to fix this.
I don't care about higher speeds. I want safety for my compotes plugged in to the board
Is there Voltage fixes coming in new patch or not ?

Also suffer from symptoms of Below post by gupsterg


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Theoretically yes, but why? I don't see the point.


The post you qouted has the reason. View the image in the linked post. Several times I've asked/stated I believe the fan profile works from SIO CPU temperature value. If this is out of whack from tctl then fans go nuts when not needed!

In the image in spoiler you will see left side has 0902 with Sense MI Skew disabled as on my R7 1700 it gives more realistic temperature, see how my CPU/Front intakes fans only max out at 1500RPM.

Then same day, same fan profile, same app loading CPU but using 1002, as SIO CPU temperature is out of whack from tctl and as SIO CPU temperature is used for fan profile, my CPU/Front intake fans reach 2500RPM. Which is crazy loud.

I have also had to explain this bug to a member on OCuk, as he queried the discrepancy he saw also, there are others which also wish this to be rectified.

Also in the linked post is request that UEFI fan profile needs a little higher limit on temperature for us air coolers. Highest it allows is 75°C, if I set that with 65% PWM and temp increases past it I go straight to 100%. I reckon we need 80°C or something similar.


----------



## majestynl

@elmor

Can you tell us a bit more what bugfixes these are for the next update.

Thanks again!!


----------



## LPCobris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Can you tell us a bit more what bugfixes these are for the next update.
> 
> Thanks again!!


I sure hope the temps update timing and fans cicles are fixed...
Because right now on 1002 is a mess... It keeps spin up and now, even with fixed RPM´s...

All in One optimizing does nothing to fix the instability with the fans...

Also... AMD-XMP should be named to the bios memory profiles. Also add 3200mhz XMP to the next BIOS.

Best Regards,

LPC


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

@elmor

I would note, the disable led effects when in sleep or shutdown has no effect for me. Still goes into rainbow.
I know it isn't as big an issue as other more pressing ones, haven't seen this one reported.


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I am using P-States and have changed the BLCK to exactly 100 to get 99.98 instead of 99.80. P-States work and so does my ram at 3200 14-14-14-34. However, my CPU doesn't overclock that well. Running 3.8Ghz.


I can't even do 100 BLCK on stock settings with RAM set to 3200







My ram is G.Skillz TrinedtZ F4-3200-C14-16GTZ (2 x 8).


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPCobris*
> 
> Also... AMD-XMP should be named to the bios memory profiles. Also add 3200mhz XMP to the next BIOS.


D.O.C.P is reading XMP profile. If you pick D.O.C.P Standard then you get correct timings / strap / vdimm for dimms used. I have tested option with:-

i) Corsair 2400MHz C14 2x4GB kit.
ii) Crucial 2400MHz C16 2x4GB kit.
iii) G.Skill 3200MHz C14 2x8GB kit.


----------



## Ubardog

"2nd Spike in 2days" .... I have tried 2 PSU's now. Both bios reports hi compared to imputed values. 1.42V manual Vcore gives me 1.5xx

12v and 5 Volt Rail Reports High in bios.

Ram I have to set @ 1.265 to show 1.35 In bios but then Reads 1.27 on DMM .....Boot in HW62 reports 1.35 as well

I get ram V up to 1.35 on Probelt and it records 1.439V in bios and HW64

Other Day i have reports of Crazy Voltages......Only "seems to happen at idle/ browsing .


Spikes Most proberly Reading error somewhere along the line. But the bios reading be high in places is not .

Starting to think my board is iffy.

Edit I have Checked Both PSU's With A DMM My new Leadex II is on the button old one waver's a little but WELL with in tolerance's .


----------



## gupsterg

@Ubardog

Yesterday I was playing with BCLK. I got upto ~134MHz. Prior to getting that correctly running I had several borked boots, CPU was stock and I had no crazy VCORE on DMM or UEFI.

Then I started to OC CPU via PState 0 and later multipler on Ext.Tweaker page, again had a few Q-CODE 8 and 0d boots, was using a +162mV offset, I got no crazy VCORE on DMM or UEFI.

I was getting ~1.1xxV when board was in Q-Code bork mode for stock / OC CPU.

Dunno if I'm doing something differing to you and SpecChum. I was happy to try this stuff as I got a pretty average R7 1700, so if it got borked it will just be RMA time.

Just returned my 1st CPU today, contemplating a third roll of silicon lottery dice just for giggles. I can get same CPU on better promo now ~£285, 1st was £320, 2nd was £300.


----------



## Ashura

@elmor my pc wont boot after trying to update my gpu driver.

Its showing code b2 & the gpu white led stays on. Dead gpu?


----------



## Ubardog

@gupsterg
What im on about here Post 7202 is not OC bug I think "My board" Board is off

But......

If you want to try and replicate the Pstate Voltage bug Safely

Just set "SAFE OFFSET FOR NO PSTATE " Reboot Record Voltage

Then Set STABLE PSTATE. - Reboot Record Voltage. Should be 1.1ish + offset

You could even clear cmos at this point to make sure nothing is messing about

Then Set Same offset and use a Pstate on AMD page. Then Force a failed boot either RAM timing or Frequency or too high OC in Pstate

Reboot go in to bios. Check the AMD Pstate they will be reset

Go to Extrem Page and Check what Voltage is offset the 1.1 pstae or the 1.3 stock ?

Sorry if this is not clear im dyslexic not stupid and find it hard to put brain to page


----------



## Safetytrousers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Don't be a beta tester for Microsoft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a few months...


Creators update for me:
Fixed DS4 wireless connection issue I had
Chrome loads pages significantly faster
Most of all, I discovered I can now use my 2nd streaming PC again, projection in OBS doesn't bork fps like it did (I don't know if this is due to Windows or the latest OBS)
No problems

Perhaps I would have got those affects by refreshing Windows anyway, but I wouldn't have done that without installing Creator's.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> My most recent 4150mhz run got to 75.3c max CPU (Tdie), 95.3c of course for CPU (Tctl) (for me....), and 78c ASUS CPU. I cant see it being a temperature limited thing. Prime 95 has gotten it hotter as well, 80c+ in CPU (Tdie) after a few hours, so I dont see there being a 70-75c crash limit...


My observation was done at stock settings, which includes stock *low* voltages. I also already pushed my CPU beyong 95°C Tctl, but this is a different thing.

What's even more worrisome is the fact that those 70-75C readings include a +20C offset, so the real temperature is more in the 50s. This shouldn't happen and I am quite sure that AMD and Asus know about it.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> My observation was done at stock settings, which includes stock *low* voltages. I also already pushed my CPU beyong 95°C Tctl, but this is a different thing.
> 
> What's even more worrisome is the fact that those 70-75C readings include a +20C offset, so the real temperature is more in the 50s. This shouldn't happen and I am quite sure that AMD and Asus know about it.


elmor didnt post that XD and interesting... I never left any bios settings default myself. It stops happening when you revert to your custom settings?


----------



## Reikoji

So i set everything back to auto as well, and it looks... interesting.



Notice how CPU-Z no longer shows anything in the SPD window, and how under 1002 bios auto has placed it back to 2T instead of the supposed forced 1T. My temps also dont look anywhere close to correct. If its going by a correctly scewed CPU(Tctl) now, then its actually running hotter than when I was overclocking with an increased BCLK, at idle.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huyee*
> 
> Mine seems slower and more delay on mouse/keyboard click. I probably will try do a fresh install with iso this weekend if they are available.


It is that garbage Microsoft Ink I think. My laptop had all sorts of problems due to it. Once I turned off Ink, things seemed to go back to normal.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> My observation was done at stock settings, which includes stock *low* voltages. I also already pushed my CPU beyong 95°C Tctl, but this is a different thing.
> 
> What's even more worrisome is the fact that those 70-75C readings include a +20C offset, so the real temperature is more in the 50s. This shouldn't happen and I am quite sure that AMD and Asus know about it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> So i set everything back to auto as well, and it looks... interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how CPU-Z no longer shows anything in the SPD window, and how under 1002 bios auto has placed it back to 2T instead of the supposed forced 1T. My temps also dont look anywhere close to correct. If its going by a correctly scewed CPU(Tctl) now, then its actually running hotter than when I was overclocking with an increased BCLK, at idle.




Realbench running



Realbench finish. topped out at 56.5c CPU(Tctl), 61c ASUS CPU.


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> S
> 
> Notice how CPU-Z no longer shows anything in the SPD window, and how under 1002 bios auto has placed it back to 2T instead of the supposed forced 1T.


You've to click on Slot#2 in CPU-Z.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> You've to click on Slot#2 in CPU-Z.


Clicked all the slots, nothing lists. SPD shows up in AI suite 3 however. And this is only after changing everything A.I. Overclock to auto.

I'm using 4 sticks btw so slot# 1 would naturally list for me.


----------



## Reikoji

I also don't have BLCK clocked down to 99.8 when its auto, I'm getting 100.6 out of auto, with 37 to multiplier on auto.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> At high performance profile the VRM output current will be higher, so it makes sense that you get louder noise.


Yes, but other mainboards can do this better. Maybe I got a specifically loud one, others here have reported this as well, though.
Quote:


> We were promised a solution to the cold boot and safe booting issue in January, and we're still waiting on it. The safe boot button will work as intended eventually, same with DRAM cold boot issues.


Good to know. Can you list what Safe Boot currently can or cannot fix?
Quote:


> ASM1143 is connected directly to Promontory with Gen2 x2 lanes, I211 with Gen2 x1. The PCIEX4_3 shares bandwidth with the X1 slots. The AMD USB3.1 is also from Promontory.


Hm, is HWinfo wrong then, or am I interpreting this wrong?


Quote:


> Nothing special about PCIEX1_3, it seems that increasing the SB 1.05V voltage can help with detecting cards when on the Promontory PCIE controller.


My RME HDSPe AIO begs to differ, it is not detected in 1_3, all other slots work for this specific card.







I tried increasing SB voltage, but it made no difference.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The post you qouted has the reason. View the image in the linked post. Several times I've asked/stated I believe the fan profile works from SIO CPU temperature value. If this is out of whack from tctl then fans go nuts when not needed!


Most of the time SIO CPU temp just follow Tctl, SIO=Tctl on 0902 and SIO=Tctl+5C since 1001. But under extreme load deltas where Tctl jumps up quickly in steps larger than the dynamically applied offset SIO CPU temp uses some complex averaging algorithm in combination with CPU Socket (T_sensor). This sometimes leads to SIO being considerably lower than Tctl for some amount of time. Elmor confirmed this.

Frankly, I don't think any dumb fan-profile can deal perfectly well with the dynamically changing offsets. AMD and Asus decided that your CPU needs more cooling the very moment certain CPU instruction sets are used, you get little to no control over that decision.

Future BIOS revisions will likely fine-tune the SIO CPU temp algorithm, but for now Asus decided that it needs to be even higher than what 0902 used. But seeing how "Auto" Vcore also seems to apply a lot more voltage to the an overclocked CPU compared to 0902, there might be a pattern here.








Quote:


> Also in the linked post is request that UEFI fan profile needs a little higher limit on temperature for us air coolers. Highest it allows is 75°C, if I set that with 65% PWM and temp increases past it I go straight to 100%. I reckon we need 80°C or something similar.


I agree, 75°C is too low a limit for use tinkerers. On the other hand the 1800X really seems to need low temps to function properly.


----------



## madweazl

Looks like the monoblock will be available mid-month. Cant come soon enough!


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Clicked all the slots, nothing lists. SPD shows up in AI suite 3 however. And this is only after changing everything A.I. Overclock to auto.
> 
> I'm using 4 sticks btw so slot# 1 would naturally list for me.


Your install of CPU-Z looks to be incorrectly reporting SIO(?) for vcore as well. Same version I'm running but very different results:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://flic.kr/p/TwQZDj


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Looks like the monoblock will be available mid-month. Cant come soon enough!


I'm not sure i want to get one and remove my motherboard AGAIN just to install the monoblock lol. So far the VRMs have been running cool enough, if i had the 4th intake fan ive been wanting to add they'll run even cooler as the fan will be right above em.

ill wait to see how you guys do with em and report temps then maybe just maybe pick it up but its fine this way.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I'm not sure i want to get one and remove my motherboard AGAIN just to install the monoblock lol. So far the VRMs have been running cool enough, if i had the 4th intake fan ive been wanting to add they'll run even cooler as the fan will be right above em.
> 
> ill wait to see how you guys do with em and report temps then maybe just maybe pick it up but its fine this way.


For me it was purely a matter of aesthetics, the VRM cooling is just icing on the cake. I've been extremely happy with their Z170 monoblock.


----------



## Ubardog

More strangeness at idle. This is after leaving about 1hr idle.

This time i had the log recording. I will check though later....

I feel I might have to return this board ....


----------



## Timur Born

Just ignore anything that says SVI2 during idle times.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> More strangeness at idle. This is after leaving about 1hr idle.
> 
> This time i had the log recording. I will check though later....
> 
> *I feel I might have to return this board ....*


I'm thinking this is probably your best bet. Was this a fresh install of Windows? Just trying to think of other possible factors in the discrepancies compared to other users.


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Just ignore anything that says SVI2 during idle times.


LM!!F!!AO

Don't just dismiss the SVI2 at idle ! and even if we did .....LoooK!
Check the other stuff out as well Ram Timings changing T1 to T2 ... 3699.7 mhz that would make them running at 7.4 Ghz . lol
let alone the voltage and Amps
.....Any one else have multiply anomaly's here ? i don't see any one else
That's why i'm thinking its "my" board


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Your install of CPU-Z looks to be incorrectly reporting SIO(?) for vcore as well. Same version I'm running but very different results:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/TwQZDj


that as well. it wasnt doing any of this with custom settings. my cpu power on all power measurements in HWinfo also are barely entering the 100w range. i dont think my processor will reach 70c or higher with stock auto settings.

i'm running prime95 right now and will check temps (and if pc isnt in 8 code, when i break for lunch.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> that as well. it wasnt doing any of this with custom settings. my cpu power on all power measurements in HWinfo also are barely entering the 100w range. i dont think my processor will reach 70c or higher with stock auto settings.
> 
> i'm running prime95 right now and will check temps (*and if pc isnt in 8 code, when i break for lunch*.


I have my wife periodically checking mine and giving me updates while I'm at work, ugh, goofing off on this site...


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I'm thinking this is probably your best bet. Was this a fresh install of Windows? Just trying to think of other possible factors in the discrepancies compared to other users.


I done another completely fresh reinstall about a week ago after i was happy with stability

LLC is off, I have no extra's on in bios.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Even in bios its Fk'ed

Today


2 days ago


Just noticed Ram has changed here too

Edit wrong pics at 1st



I never paid so much for a motherboard before and never had so much trouble before. I know is new platform ect. But..... still


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> LM!!F!!AO
> 
> Don't just dismiss the SVI2 at idle ! and even if we did .....LoooK!


But I do. Of course that doesn't mean that your mainboard cannot be broken. But mine doesn't show your extreme non SVI2 readings and SVI2 still reports useless values during idle. So regardless of the board I suspect that SVI2 during idle is bugged, or HWinfo is on that matter. Martin should know.


----------



## malitze

I'd return the board tbh.


----------



## Reikoji

i still have the erratic voltage spike of 3v showing in HWinfo, but decided not to pay it any mind.


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> But I do. Of course that doesn't mean that your mainboard cannot be broken. But mine doesn't show your extreme non SVI2 readings and SVI2 still reports useless values during idle. So regardless of the board I suspect that SVI2 during idle is bugged, or HWinfo is on that matter. Martin should know.


Oki Timur...... Oki.....
The Measured value of the out put of the VRM that feeds the cpu don't matter at idle
oki Timur... lets completely ignore it...
But still LOOK at the other stuff

How about 172v on the 1.05 V line
lets ignore the ram changing command line t1 to T2 and 3200 to 7.4 Ghz and the crazy 690W soc and cpu power.

What about the reading in bios reading so far out from what I input.

I don't feel I should be ignoring them, I payed top wack coz i want things to be spot on but this mother board is given out values that are wrong and it behaving like a market stall knock off....

There is still fundamentally flaw's in the boards bios that was pointed out by "US" ( this tread) and its still not fix'ed, But on top of that i feel my board it iffy


----------



## LPCobris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> I done another completely fresh reinstall about a week ago after i was happy with stability
> 
> LLC is off, I have no extra's on in bios.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even in bios its Fk'ed
> 
> Today
> 
> 
> 2 days ago
> 
> 
> Just noticed Ram has changed here too
> 
> Edit wrong pics at 1st
> 
> 
> 
> I never paid so much for a motherboard before and never had so much trouble before. I know is new platform ect. But..... still


So true...
I payed almost 300€ for this POS, and still lots of problems...
Guess i should have gone with a 150€ or Less X370 Board... Same result less money...

Best Regards,

LPC


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> But I do. Of course that doesn't mean that your mainboard cannot be broken. But mine doesn't show your extreme non SVI2 readings and SVI2 still reports useless values during idle. So regardless of the board I suspect that SVI2 during idle is bugged, or HWinfo is on that matter. Martin should know.
> 
> 
> 
> Oki Timur...... Oki.....
> The Measured value of the out put of the VRM that feeds the cpu don't matter at idle
> oki Timur... lets completely ignore it...
> But still LOOK at the other stuff
> 
> How about 172v on the 1.05 V line
> lets ignore the ram changing command line t1 to T2 and 3200 to 7.4 Ghz and the crazy 690W soc and cpu power.
> 
> What about the reading in bios reading so far out from what I input.
> 
> I don't feel I should be ignoring them, I payed top wack coz i want things to be spot on but this mother board is given out values that are wrong and it behaving like a market stall knock off....
> 
> There is still fundamentally flaw's in the boards bios that was pointed out by "US" ( this tread) and its still not fix'ed, But on top of that i feel my board it iffy
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPCobris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> I done another completely fresh reinstall about a week ago after i was happy with stability
> 
> LLC is off, I have no extra's on in bios.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even in bios its Fk'ed
> 
> Today
> 
> 
> 2 days ago
> 
> 
> Just noticed Ram has changed here too
> 
> Edit wrong pics at 1st
> 
> 
> 
> I never paid so much for a motherboard before and never had so much trouble before. I know is new platform ect. But..... still
> 
> 
> 
> So true...
> I payed almost 300€ for this POS, and still lots of problems...
> Guess i should have gone with a 150€ or Less X370 Board... Same result less money...
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> LPC
Click to expand...

I'm not a typical "user" I swap parts like most people do shirts and one thing I have noticed, this isn't a hunch either. The BIOS can get weird sometimes. I have found the best thing to do is keep a paper log of your trials and reflash the BIOS when things get iffy. My latest was testing with Ryzen Master. Did a moderate OC of 3.8/ 3200 mem. Cleared it all out even uninstalled the SW but I couldn't make any changes in BIOS without "8" codes. Defaults would boot but nothing else. Flashed the BIOS to the same 1002 and all my issues went away. I think that was a lot of my issue with R7 1700 #2 and memory clocking. Previous to testing that CPU I had 2 different ram sets in and two other cpus 1700x and 1700 #1 in the board for testing. This time around on a fresh BIOS I have no issue running ram at 3200.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> i really do believe 99.80 is normal. my ax370-gaming 5 which doesn't have a bclk generator shows 99.80 so i wouldn't worry about it.


You mean that 99.80 is the default right? I agree. Then again, I assume you're overclocking your CPU as well? Why keep it at 99.80 when 99.98 is actually closer to the actual speed.


----------



## LPCobris

Dammm...

Just installed the chipset drivers EZ Update recomended me... And now the OS don´t shut down the PC...

I stay with a black screen but the computer don´t shut down...

Best Regards,

LPC


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'm not a typical "user" I swap parts like most people do shirts and one thing I have noticed, this isn't a hunch either. The BIOS can get weird sometimes. I have found the best thing to do is keep a paper log of your trials and reflash the BIOS when things get iffy. My latest was testing with Ryzen Master. Did a moderate OC of 3.8/ 3200 mem. Cleared it all out even uninstalled the SW but I couldn't make any changes in BIOS without "8" codes. Defaults would boot but nothing else. Flashed the BIOS to the same 1002 and all my issues went away. I think that was a lot of my issue with R7 1700 #2 and memory clocking. Previous to testing that CPU I had 2 different ram sets in and two other cpus 1700x and 1700 #1 in the board for testing. This time around on a fresh BIOS I have no issue running ram at 3200.


Yea i agree with you. But i have already taken battery out and clear cmos twice now in what 1 month . I will do it again now i think ,. Just to be 100% sure but im so close to putting only fx-8130 back in this case and getting on to Ausu because if the voltage regulators are shot on this board it can quite easy cause a mass extinction inside my case.

I got this upgrade For my Vive and so far I have not even had a bash to busy tinkering


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPCobris*
> 
> Dammm...
> 
> Just installed the chipset drivers EZ Update recomended me... And now the OS don´t shut down the PC...
> 
> I stay with a black screen but the computer don´t shut down...
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> LPC


Did you save a restore point?
I never trust online updaters, especially BIOS but chipset is right up there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'm not a typical "user" I swap parts like most people do shirts and one thing I have noticed, this isn't a hunch either. The BIOS can get weird sometimes. I have found the best thing to do is keep a paper log of your trials and reflash the BIOS when things get iffy. My latest was testing with Ryzen Master. Did a moderate OC of 3.8/ 3200 mem. Cleared it all out even uninstalled the SW but I couldn't make any changes in BIOS without "8" codes. Defaults would boot but nothing else. Flashed the BIOS to the same 1002 and all my issues went away. I think that was a lot of my issue with R7 1700 #2 and memory clocking. Previous to testing that CPU I had 2 different ram sets in and two other cpus 1700x and 1700 #1 in the board for testing. This time around on a fresh BIOS I have no issue running ram at 3200.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea i agree with you. But i have already taken battery out and clear cmos twice now in what 1 month . I will do it again now i think ,. Just to be 100% sure but im so close to putting only fx-8130 back in this case and getting on to Ausu because if the voltage regulators are shot on this board it can quite easy cause a mass extinction inside my case.
> 
> I got this upgrade For my Vive and so far I have not even had a bash to busy tinkering
Click to expand...

So have I but I don't think that's enough in most cases so now I just re-flash through BIOS. Not concerned about saving any profiles


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Next update does nothing for RAM AFAIK. We already have XMP support through D.O.C.P. (Ai Overclock Tuner).


Not to sound like a dick, but why no RAM fixes/updates when RAM is THE #1 complaint right now?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Not to sound like a dick, but why no RAM fixes/updates when RAM is THE #1 complaint right now?


Because its an AMD issue and not a motherboard issue. AMD will supply mobo manufacturers with updated ram microcode/bios codes what have you in may.


----------



## Dazog

Cause AMD said MAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

But everyone still doesn't llsten.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Not to sound like a dick, but why no RAM fixes/updates when RAM is THE #1 complaint right now?


Probably because there is a major update from AMD with RAM being a major element to it, and until THAT comes out, has been certified, and the BIOS team has had a chance to add all of their settings and tweaks into the AMD RAM update, it would be best not to spend too much time(since the effort will need to be done again in another few weeks).

Making changes to a generally stable design can be a straightforward effort, but when the design gets a MAJOR update, everything built on it needs to be recertified/changed. Not fun work, since it means doing EVERYTHING all over again. And when AMD releases another update, it has to be done again as well.


----------



## Papa Emeritus

Has anyone had any luck with this kit: F4-3466C16D-16GTZR

I ordered these by mistake


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> @gupsterg
> What im on about here Post 7202 is not OC bug I think "My board" Board is off
> 
> But......
> 
> If you want to try and replicate the Pstate Voltage bug Safely
> 
> Just set "SAFE OFFSET FOR NO PSTATE " Reboot Record Voltage
> 
> Then Set STABLE PSTATE. - Reboot Record Voltage. Should be 1.1ish + offset
> 
> You could even clear cmos at this point to make sure nothing is messing about
> 
> Then Set Same offset and use a Pstate on AMD page. Then Force a failed boot either RAM timing or Frequency or too high OC in Pstate
> 
> Reboot go in to bios. Check the AMD Pstate they will be reset
> 
> Go to Extrem Page and Check what Voltage is offset the 1.1 pstae or the 1.3 stock ?
> 
> Sorry if this is not clear im dyslexic not stupid and find it hard to put brain to page


I tried similar before, but I will do as you state. I'm not trying to debunk your issue, it is not only you who have had an issue but 2 others (SpecChum and another). I wanted to experience it to see if all boards are doing this or not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the time SIO CPU temp just follow Tctl, SIO=Tctl on 0902 and SIO=Tctl+5C since 1001. But under extreme load deltas where Tctl jumps up quickly in steps larger than the dynamically applied offset SIO CPU temp uses some complex averaging algorithm in combination with CPU Socket (T_sensor). This sometimes leads to SIO being considerably lower than Tctl for some amount of time. Elmor confirmed this.
> 
> Frankly, I don't think any dumb fan-profile can deal perfectly well with the dynamically changing offsets. AMD and Asus decided that your CPU needs more cooling the very moment certain CPU instruction sets are used, you get little to no control over that decision.
> 
> Future BIOS revisions will likely fine-tune the SIO CPU temp algorithm, but for now Asus decided that it needs to be even higher than what 0902 used. But seeing how "Auto" Vcore also seems to apply a lot more voltage to the an overclocked CPU compared to 0902, there might be a pattern here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, 75°C is too low a limit for use tinkerers. On the other hand the 1800X really seems to need low temps to function properly.


My experience is based on 2x R7 1700 and same rest of the hardware. In HWiNFO, with 1000ms polling interval, tCTL and SIO CPU sensor follow each other. I have noticed no delay between the 2. I have not noticed either any kind of +0C +10C +20C offset as your previous post, but will try similar testing to yours.

Again my experience on board stability has been vastly different to yours, from your posts your "setup" seems to throw a "barney" very often. The only correlation I have seen with Q-Code 8 is unstable settings. I have had temps as high as 79C at times.

I could live with the 75C limit in UEFI fan profile if tCTL and CPU sensor from SIO was in sync like UEFI 0902. But I do believe a little higher limit would be handy







.


----------



## The Stilt

No surprises here, but not all Samsung B-die sticks are equal. Got some GEIL EvoX kits with these chips and they are pretty much from the bottom of the barrel. 2933 CL13 or 3200 CL14 is impossible at =< 1.45V, while 3200 CL16 works with < 1.30V









The only advantage over Hynix ICs is basically that they are able to cold boot at 3200MHz without any issues. No wonder these were rated for 3200MHz CL16-18-18 @ 1.35V.


----------



## jimmyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Ubardog
> 
> Yesterday I was playing with BCLK. I got upto ~134MHz. Prior to getting that correctly running I had several borked boots, CPU was stock and I had no crazy VCORE on DMM or UEFI.
> 
> Then I started to OC CPU via PState 0 and later multipler on Ext.Tweaker page, again had a few Q-CODE 8 and 0d boots, was using a +162mV offset, I got no crazy VCORE on DMM or UEFI.
> 
> I was getting ~1.1xxV when board was in Q-Code bork mode for stock / OC CPU.
> 
> Dunno if I'm doing something differing to you and SpecChum. I was happy to try this stuff as I got a pretty average R7 1700, so if it got borked it will just be RMA time.
> 
> Just returned my 1st CPU today, contemplating a third roll of silicon lottery dice just for giggles. I can get same CPU on better promo now ~£285, 1st was £320, 2nd was £300.


Not to be a jerk, I may be misreading this but you would rma a chip if you screwed it up overclocking? And you returned a cpu already because it didn't meet your hopes?....


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I tried similar before, but I will do as you state. I'm not trying to debunk your issue, it is not only you who have had an issue but 2 others (SpecChum and another). I wanted to experience it to see if all boards are doing this or not..


Yah I know your not trying to debunk it i just wanted to give a step by step safe way to replicate it because i can see you love an experiment









If your board dose not do then,,, I dunno.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> So have I but I don't think that's enough in most cases so now I just re-flash through BIOS. Not concerned about saving any profiles


Uff even put a new battery in her. Might re Flash as well now i read this... But atm hammering ram again seeking instability... But the craziness only seems to happen at low load


----------



## TwoBeers

@gupsterg / Timur / Ubardog:

I had my HWi now open for a couple of hours while surfing and gaming and also stress testing for about 15min and experienced no abnormal values or spikes.

The only thing I do see as well, are the incorrect SFI2 idle Voltages, which are staying at 1.3xV, even though Vcore is at 0.56V.

@majesticnl:

I tried overclocking via BCLK, just to check if it may be works with pstates. It doesn't.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPCobris*
> 
> Dammm...
> 
> Just installed the chipset drivers EZ Update recomended me... And now the OS don´t shut down the PC...
> 
> I stay with a black screen but the computer don´t shut down...
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> LPC


Asus AI Suite is known to cause this issue. Uninstall AI Suite and delete the Asus folder and see if that helps, as well as disable all Asus Services in MSCONFIG.


----------



## Ubardog

@TwoBeers



Mine down volts no problem


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I tried similar before, but I will do as you state. I'm not trying to debunk your issue, it is not only you who have had an issue but 2 others (SpecChum and another). I wanted to experience it to see if all boards are doing this or not..
> 
> 
> 
> Yah I know your not trying to debunk it i just wanted to give a step by step safe way to replicate it because i can see you love an experiment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your board dose not do then,,, I dunno.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> So have I but I don't think that's enough in most cases so now I just re-flash through BIOS. Not concerned about saving any profiles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uff even put a new battery in her. Might re Flash as well now i read this... But atm hammering ram again seeking instability... But the craziness only seems to happen at low load
Click to expand...

Just to add to this, from experience ram overclocking can quite easily corrupt a BIOS on any system and it's even worse now with Windows 10 IMO.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> Asus AI Suite is known to cause this issue. Uninstall AI Suite and delete the Asus folder and see if that helps, as well as disable all Asus Services in MSCONFIG.


I have also seen the "computer will not shut down" issue being caused by the "Fast Boot" option in Windows not working correctly. If Fast Boot is not enabled in BIOS but is enabled in Windows, you can restart without a problem, but shutting down can have a number of strange problems. I also remember hearing about some people having this problem, and the only fix was a clean install of Windows.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Ubardog
> 
> Yesterday I was playing with BCLK. I got upto ~134MHz. Prior to getting that correctly running I had several borked boots, CPU was stock and I had no crazy VCORE on DMM or UEFI.
> 
> Then I started to OC CPU via PState 0 and later multipler on Ext.Tweaker page, again had a few Q-CODE 8 and 0d boots, was using a +162mV offset, I got no crazy VCORE on DMM or UEFI.
> 
> I was getting ~1.1xxV when board was in Q-Code bork mode for stock / OC CPU.
> 
> Dunno if I'm doing something differing to you and SpecChum. I was happy to try this stuff as I got a pretty average R7 1700, so if it got borked it will just be RMA time.
> 
> Just returned my 1st CPU today, contemplating a third roll of silicon lottery dice just for giggles. I can get same CPU on better promo now ~£285, 1st was £320, 2nd was £300.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jimmyz*
> 
> Not to be a jerk, I may be misreading this but you would rma a chip if you screwed it up overclocking? And you returned a cpu already because it didn't meet your hopes?....
Click to expand...

None of the CPUs I have owned have been screwed by overclocking. I did not return as it did not meet my expectations. I had low expectations to begin with







.

I bought from Amazon UK, the CPU dropped in price. When I contacted CS about the pre-order guarantee which apply to the 1st CPU they said "Ahh we can't honour it as it apply to price change prior to dispatch", I said "OK, I wasn't aware", CS then went and said "Well you can order another CPU and return the previous one", I said "But it is used?", they said "No problem". So that is how I tried 2 CPUs.

Usually I sell my used items







and I never sell duds to purchasers, I don't do any insane OC'ing either







, my seller feedback on ebay.

And BTW the CPU I have kept is the one that I fluffed up a HS mounting on, link.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> I tried overclocking via BCLK, just to check if it may be works with pstates. It doesn't.


Thanks for confirmation mate! So i was right again


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Turns out my 1000w EVGA SuperNova doesn't have enough ass to drive my Ryzen at 4GHz, and two GeForce 1080Ti's, but it will run at 3.8GHz.. It shuts down after about 10 mintues of hard use from the PSU taking a dump. EVGA SuperNova 1300watt on the way.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Again my experience on board stability has been vastly different to yours, from your posts your "setup" seems to throw a "barney" very often. The only correlation I have seen with Q-Code 8 is unstable settings. I have had temps as high as 79C at times.


Apart from the noisy VRM I don't think my board is special, I just push it further in all directions.


----------



## jimmyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> None of the CPUs I have owned have been screwed by overclocking. I did not return as it did not meet my expectations. I had low expectations to begin with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I bought from Amazon UK, the CPU dropped in price. When I contacted CS about the pre-order guarantee which apply to the 1st CPU they said "Ahh we can't honour it as it apply to price change prior to dispatch", I said "OK, I wasn't aware", CS then went and said "Well you can order another CPU and return the previous one", I said "But it is used?", they said "No problem". So that is how I tried 2 CPUs.
> 
> Usually I sell my used items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I never sell duds to purchasers, I don't do any insane OC'ing either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , my seller feedback on ebay.
> 
> And BTW the CPU I have kept is the one that I fluffed up a HS mounting on, link.


Awesome, I was hoping I misinterpeted what you were saying, I may be new here but I've been around a while( I'm 49) I own all my own ln2 equipment if that tells you anything. I used to be on Xtreme systems years ago. Kinda just stopped posting as much the last few years. Ryzen has me back in the fold a bit more, again sorry I read that wrong.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> @gupsterg / Timur / Ubardog:
> 
> The only thing I do see as well, are the incorrect SFI2 idle Voltages, which are staying at 1.3xV, even though Vcore is at 0.56V.


If you switch to the "Balanced" or "Power Saver" profile it will change to 0.8 Voltish.


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> @TwoBeers
> 
> Mine down volts no problem


Mine also does after a while. But if I switch between idle and load I can see how Vcore moves up, SFI2 as well and when I go to idle, Vcore drops and SFI2 stays at 1.3xV. Then after 5s or so SFI2 also drops (normally still to higher values as Vcore).


----------



## Ubardog

Boom And anther fk up about 5 mins after HyPi had stopped
SoC Voltage (SVI2 TFN) Showing 2.75v

No changes on Ram......

Gonna get in contact with ASUS right now i think

Back to my old bulldozer bye bye ryzen for a bit


----------



## TwoBeers

There's definitely something wrong with your board/the sensors.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> Turns out my 1000w EVGA SuperNova doesn't have enough ass to drive my Ryzen at 4GHz, and two GeForce 1080Ti's, but it will run at 3.8GHz.. It shuts down after about 10 mintues of hard use from the PSU taking a dump. EVGA SuperNova 1300watt on the way.


And people say getting a big PSU isn't needed. Well f that to those idiots. You always want headroom and this is exactly why.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> And people say getting a big PSU isn't needed. Well f that to those idiots. You always want headroom and this is exactly why.


lol

I would bet it's a bad PSU, rather than 1000W not being enough power.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> And people say getting a big PSU isn't needed. Well f that to those idiots. You always want headroom and this is exactly why.


The 1080Ti peaks at something like 300w each so yea, you'd want something over 1kw.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> lol
> 
> I would bet it's a bad PSU, rather than 1000W not being enough power.


This.
The absolute worst case load (Furmark & Prime95) for two 1080 Ti's + 7-series Ryzen is < 750W from the 12V rail.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> lol
> 
> I would bet it's a bad PSU, rather than 1000W not being enough power.


There you go numb nuts, read below lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> The 1080Ti peaks at something like 300w each so yea, you'd want something over 1kw.


Absolute peak of founders edition is 300w, thats WITHOUT an oc. 2 of em, 600w easy, a 1700x/1800x you add another 130w or so OCed, youre already at 730w and thats without the OCed 1080tis.

Lets not forget, the HDDs, SSDs, rams, fans, pumps wtv else he has in his system.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> lol
> 
> I would bet it's a bad PSU, rather than 1000W not being enough power.


If you account for 1080TI's peaking at around 630watts under load (In SLI), and Ryzen peaking somewhere around 130watt draw that's exceeding the maximum efficiency of the EVGA SuperNova. Note that my PSU had zero issues running a single 1080Ti and my Ryzen at 4GHz. Not to mention an AIO w/ 2 120mm fans, 5 chassis fans, SSD, and SATA. Power draw exceeds it's capability under heavy load (I.E. Ghost Recon Wildlands at 4K max settings in SLI), and it shuts down.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> If you account for 1080TI's peaking at around 630watts under load (In SLI), and Ryzen peaking somewhere around 130watt draw that's exceeding the maximum efficiency of the EVGA SuperNova. Note that my PSU had zero issues running a single 1080Ti and my Ryzen at 4GHz. Power draw exceeds it's capability under heavy load (I.E. Ghost Recon Wildlands at 4K max settings in SLI), and it shuts down.


Don't bother, they're all PSU gods on overclock.net they'll correct you to the death lol.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> Turns out my 1000w EVGA SuperNova doesn't have enough ass to drive my Ryzen at 4GHz, and two GeForce 1080Ti's, but it will run at 3.8GHz.. It shuts down after about 10 mintues of hard use from the PSU taking a dump. EVGA SuperNova 1300watt on the way.


I have a supernova 1k and 1300. It's your psu you have enough juice at 1k. I was running two 2100mhz txp's and 1800x @ 4ghz on my bench no problems with the 1k supernova.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I have a supernova 1k and 1300. It's your psu you have enough juice at 1k. I was running two 2100mhz txp's and 1800x @ 4ghz on my bench no problems with the 1k supernova.


Perhaps. Regardless it's getting replaced with one I have confidence in having enough ass to back itself up.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I have a supernova 1k and 1300. It's your psu you have enough juice at 1k. I was running two 2100mhz txp's and 1800x @ 4ghz on my bench no problems with the 1k supernova.


Yea but don't forget that a PSUs age also makes more of a difference then you think. Capacitors aren't ever lasting, the longer under full load they are the least likely they are to last. Its why its recommended to get a new PSU after 5yrs if its heavely used.


----------



## mrzero676

Help!

I completed a new Ryzen 1700x build with the CH6. The system was fine and seemed to be stable. Was running at 3.9 everything was working fine. Went to bed got up the next day and system will not post. It is showing Q Code 07 and the Dram light is lit. I have tried removing my memory sticks trying with just one (in every slot), unhooked everything, reseating all power cables, etc. I don't have another computer that I can test the DDR4 in at this time. Does anyone have any ideas about Q code 7. I contacted Asus and they told me to use the 'memok' button (this board doesn't have one) another told me it was because my memory want on the QVL. It was working fine before (had it set to 2666). The board RGB LEDS light up fine and I have used the BIOS flashback to try different version (clearing CMOS in-between etc...). was on 0902 when it would no longer boot. Have tried 1001 and 1002&#8230; Super sad 

Memory is G. Skill Trident Z 3200 16GBx2 F4-3200C16D-32GTZSW

Does anyone have any possible information on Q code 7????(Besides AP initialization after microcode testing) 


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> There you go numb nuts, read below lol.
> Absolute peak of founders edition is 300w, thats WITHOUT an oc. 2 of em, 600w easy, a 1700x/1800x you add another 130w or so OCed, youre already at 730w and thats without the OCed 1080tis.
> 
> Lets not forget, the HDDs, SSDs, rams, fans, pumps wtv else he has in his system.


Read this. 284W for a factory overclocked 1080Ti. Their recommended power supply for SLI is 800-950 watts.

But, you know, whatever. Call me names if you want...


----------



## Ubardog

Can some one do Me a Favor and put manual voltages in Bios
Vcore 1.4v
Soc 1v
Ram 1.35v
PLL 1.8v
SB 1.05v

Reboot and SS n tell my what Values your bios tells you please ?

Im tryna talk myself out of stripping this rig down.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea but don't forget that a PSUs age also makes more of a difference then you think. Capacitors aren't ever lasting, the longer under full load they are the least likely they are to last. Its why its recommended to get a new PSU after 5yrs if its heavely used.


I am all for big psus. However, in this case 1k is enough. I ran a 1k supernova on sli titan maxwells and an oced 5960x for a long time. That 1k is now almost 3 years old and it's fine. I would get that psu rmaed. However, I am rocking a 1300 in the ryzen sli build lol. I just like big psus.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Read this. 284W for a factory overclocked 1080Ti. Their recommended power supply for SLI is 800-950 watts.
> 
> But, you know, whatever. Call me names if you want...


And my guess is you forgot to read this part?

"If you are going to overclock your GPU or processor, then we do recommend you purchase something with some more stamina. And remeber, a PSU is the most efficient at 50% load. So if you use 400 Watts on average (SLI), the most energy friendly powersupply would be an 800 Watt model. There are many good PSUs out there, please do have a look at our many PSU reviews as we have loads of recommended PSUs for you to check out in there. What could happen if your PSU can't cope with the load is:"

2 1080tis in SLI are alone 570w, 1700x peaks at anywhere from 100-130w OCed (im only at 1.2v and pulling a max of 129w) You're at 700w already without even an ounce of OC to the 1080tis. If it adds 50w per card for OC youre at 800w, thats without whatever else he has running on his system.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> I can't even do 100 BLCK on stock settings with RAM set to 3200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ram is G.Skillz TrinedtZ F4-3200-C14-16GTZ (2 x 8).


I used 100MHz manually set BCLK on the 2400MHz Corsair & Crucial RAM and working on G.Skill as well (F4-3200C14-16GTZ).





Spoiler: UEFI setup!















People are getting so many anomalies







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> @gupsterg / Timur / Ubardog:
> 
> I had my HWi now open for a couple of hours while surfing and gaming and also stress testing for about 15min and experienced no abnormal values or spikes.
> 
> The only thing I do see as well, are the incorrect SFI2 idle Voltages, which are staying at 1.3xV, even though Vcore is at 0.56V.


Yeah had no abnormal values on HWiNFO for quite a few builds now, I must have hours and hours of logs plus a lot of screenies.


----------



## nycgtr

I can't find my kilawatt machine. Either one of you who wants to win the fight more can send me one


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I can't find my kilawatt machine. Either one of you who wants to win the fight more can send me one


Took care of the power problem. Got one of these bad boys. http://www.oreillyauto.com/flux-capacitor.html


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> There you go numb nuts, read below lol.
> Absolute peak of founders edition is 300w, thats WITHOUT an oc. 2 of em, 600w easy, a 1700x/1800x you add another 130w or so OCed, youre already at 730w and thats without the OCed 1080tis.
> 
> Lets not forget, the HDDs, SSDs, rams, fans, pumps wtv else he has in his system.


Damn you guys are brutal


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I am all for big psus. However, in this case 1k is enough. I ran a 1k supernova on sli titan maxwells and an oced 5960x for a long time. That 1k is now almost 3 years old and it's fine. I would get that psu rmaed. However, I am rocking a 1300 in the ryzen sli build lol. I just like big psus.


1600w psu or bust


----------



## finalheaven

@nycgtr @bluej511

What PSU would be needed to stay within 50% efficiency of a overclocked Ryzen 7 and one overclocked videocard (such as the 1080 TI). Is 750w (50% being 375w) enough?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrzero676*
> 
> Help!
> 
> I completed a new Ryzen 1700x build with the CH6. The system was fine and seemed to be stable. Was running at 3.9 everything was working fine. Went to bed got up the next day and system will not post. It is showing Q Code 07 and the Dram light is lit. I have tried removing my memory sticks trying with just one (in every slot), unhooked everything, reseating all power cables, etc. I don't have another computer that I can test the DDR4 in at this time. Does anyone have any ideas about Q code 7. I contacted Asus and they told me to use the 'memok' button (this board doesn't have one) another told me it was because my memory want on the QVL. It was working fine before (had it set to 2666). The board RGB LEDS light up fine and I have used the BIOS flashback to try different version (clearing CMOS in-between etc...). was on 0902 when it would no longer boot. Have tried 1001 and 1002&#8230; Super sad 
> 
> Memory is G. Skill Trident Z 3200 16GBx2 F4-3200C16D-32GTZSW
> 
> Does anyone have any possible information on Q code 7????(Besides AP initialization after microcode testing) 


Power down disconnect power clear CMOS remove battery, hold clr button againf for a few minutes. Insert battery add power and try 1 stick of ram in slot A2 then turn it on and cross your fingers


----------



## mogdy

Please, can you tell me if pcie 3 is enabled with gpu-z (click on ? near the label for pcie express)
my 2 fury x are stuked on pcie 1.1 (gpu-z, hwinfo, aida)
only radeon settings tell me that that my cards are on pcie 3 but i know for sure it is incorrect because bench device to host bandwith, i have 1.8GB/s


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Damn you guys are brutal


All out of love haha. Honestly, better safe then sorry, i dont buy 88mph rated tires and pray they have no problems at 100mph haha.

Back on topic, comparison between my 1700x balanced, hp then with my card at 1100/1600.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12094820/fs/12094988/fs/12235762
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @nycgtr @bluej511
> 
> What PSU would be needed to stay within 50% efficiency of a overclocked Ryzen 7 and one overclocked videocard (such as the 1080 TI). Is 750w (50% being 375w) enough?


Depends on the PSU, check techpowerup (best PSU reviews they test so much efficiency) and see where your peak efficiency is for your psu or one you have in mind. I have a 1000w and my r9 390 alone draws about 215, my 1700x about 110-130 then a dozen fans on a fan controller, my water pump, HDD/SSD/DVD.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mogdy*
> 
> Please, can you tell me if pcie 3 is enabled with gpu-z (click on ? near the label for pcie express)
> my 2 fury x are stuked on pcie 1.1 (gpu-z, hwinfo, aida)
> only radeon settings tell me that that my cards are on pcie 3 but i know for sure it is incorrect because bench device to host bandwith, i have 1.8GB/s


Run the render test and check, mine shows x16 3.0 just fine under load.


----------



## SpecChum

OK, my case fans have just turned off. ***?

Luckily, my CPU fans are powered and controlled directly from my H110i


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> Turns out my 1000w EVGA SuperNova doesn't have enough ass to drive my Ryzen at 4GHz, and two GeForce 1080Ti's, but it will run at 3.8GHz.. It shuts down after about 10 mintues of hard use from the PSU taking a dump. EVGA SuperNova 1300watt on the way.


imo i think people overlook the rest of the MB power draw, apart from cpu. i'm not even talking fans and storage devices. on hwinfo there is a seperate power reading for the cpu soc, and 3 different power readings for cpu and im still wanting to know which is the more correct of the 3. imo the soc and cpu power draw are seperate entities. given this i could never believe 650w was ever enough to power a modern overclocked pc. thats why i went with 1600w psu so id never end up with a power starved pc.


----------



## Ubardog

Gupstergs Recent post


I just copied 100%
My results

Over 0.1 Volt differnce in Vcore alone..

Its a Brand new PSU. I've checked it with a DMM and put it in my old Set up Every thing seems 100% correct with it
I have tried my Old psu in this rig and get the same results


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Can some one do Me a Favor and put manual voltages in Bios
> Vcore 1.4v
> Soc 1v
> Ram 1.35v
> PLL 1.8v
> SB 1.05v
> 
> Reboot and SS n tell my what Values your bios tells you please ?
> 
> Im tryna talk myself out of stripping this rig down.


----------



## jimmyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mogdy*
> 
> Please, can you tell me if pcie 3 is enabled with gpu-z (click on ? near the label for pcie express)
> my 2 fury x are stuked on pcie 1.1 (gpu-z, hwinfo, aida)
> only radeon settings tell me that that my cards are on pcie 3 but i know for sure it is incorrect because bench device to host bandwith, i have 1.8GB/s


Did you try the gpuz test? Or just what it read at default?


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> imo i think people overlook the rest of the MB power draw, apart from cpu. i'm not even talking fans and storage devices. on hwinfo there is a seperate power reading for the cpu soc, and 3 different power readings for cpu and im still wanting to know which is the more correct of the 3. imo the soc and cpu power draw are seperate entities. given this i could never believe 650w was ever enough to power a modern overclocked pc. thats why i went with 1600w psu so id never end up with a power starved pc.


Granted my current PSU is right around 5 years old, and was worked hard with an overclocked i7 975 triple sli set up. It's probably time for a new one anyway.


----------



## mogdy

of course, but no success


----------



## mogdy

of course, but no success


----------



## mogdy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmyz*
> 
> Did you try the gpuz test? Or just what it read at default?


i think i have a problem with reply function

yes of of course but no success


----------



## Ubardog

@malitze

ty +1



Mine are WAY off yours,

My probelt is oki..But if chip interacts with board it will think its taking bios values and not real values?

I dont want to start a return's


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> imo i think people overlook the rest of the MB power draw, apart from cpu. i'm not even talking fans and storage devices. on hwinfo there is a seperate power reading for the cpu soc, and 3 different power readings for cpu and im still wanting to know which is the more correct of the 3. imo the soc and cpu power draw are seperate entities. given this i could never believe 650w was ever enough to power a modern overclocked pc. thats why i went with 1600w psu so id never end up with a power starved pc.


Yea but at that point it becomes unbelievably inefficient unless youre using 800w at all times. Most people also don't look at average usage for efficiency. Yes granted 50% is the best, so a 400w system 800w is perfect BUT how often is your cpu/gpu being stressed 100% for better efficiency? Its a fine line of toggling between efficiency and power that it doesnt shut off from over wattage.


----------



## OnSync

Does anyone know if these RAM's *F4-3733C17D-16GTZA* are SAMSUNG B, I don't know where to find that out?


----------



## rt123

Yes they are.


----------



## Ubardog

I have a Watt meter pluged in the most iv'e seen was 300w
70-80 on desktop
4 while off

Rx480 oc- x62 AIO- 5 fan all in 1700+ch6 1 HDD 3 SDD;s LED mouse and KB and phone charring









oh and a DVDr that has not been used in about 4 years lol


----------



## OnSync

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Yes they are.


Do you know if I will have issues running these? I mean since there isn't official support for RAMs over 3,2, but I've seen people running RAM's with 3866 and 3600 at least according to the list on the 1st page.

I already have 3600 MHz CL 16 RAMs on the "waiting list" in the store, but it's probably will take a whole month to get to the store before they will ship all my parts.
Just wanna build my PC already.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Depends on the PSU, check techpowerup (best PSU reviews they test so much efficiency) and see where your peak efficiency is for your psu or one you have in mind. I have a 1000w and my r9 390 alone draws about 215, my 1700x about 110-130 then a dozen fans on a fan controller, my water pump, HDD/SSD/DVD.


So I'm looking at their charts but they test from 10%-110% load. PSU appears to handle more than what it is stating and they are all above 92% efficiency with the largest being 95% from 75w-880w usages.

I guess the best efficiency at 50% doesn't really hold true for my PSU then?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnSync*
> 
> Do you know if I will have issues running these? I mean since there isn't official support for rams over 3,2, but I've seen people to run RAM's with 3866 and 3600 at least according to the list on the 1st page.


They should be the same [IC] as 3200 c14; start with those settings (3200 14-14-14-14-34) and see how it goes.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> So I'm looking at their charts but they test from 10%-110% load. PSU appears to handle more than what it is stating and they are all above 92% efficiency with the largest being 95% from 75w-880w usages.
> 
> I guess the best efficiency at 50% doesn't really hold true for my PSU then?


Id love to see a link to your psu thats damn impressive if its 95% efficient in that range, guessing its platinum or even titanium lol.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Gupstergs Recent post
> 
> 
> I just copied 100%
> My results
> 
> Over 0.1 Volt differnce in Vcore alone..
> 
> Its a Brand new PSU. I've checked it with a DMM and put it in my old Set up Every thing seems 100% correct with it
> I have tried my Old psu in this rig and get the same results


Did you verify you don't have the LN2 jumper enabled?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Id love to see a link to your psu thats damn impressive if its 95% efficient in that range, guessing its platinum or even titanium lol.


Yea, Seasonic Prime Titanium 750w. They reviewed my exact PSU. It goes from 92%-95% in all ranges from 75w-880w or so.

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Seasonic/Prime_750/5.html


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnSync*
> 
> Do you know if I will have issues running these? I mean since there isn't official support for RAMs over 3,2, but I've seen people running RAM's with 3866 and 3600 at least according to the list on the 1st page.
> 
> I already have 3600 MHz CL 16 RAMs on the "waiting list" in the store, but it's probably will take a whole month to get to the store before they will ship all my parts.
> Just wanna build my PC already.


Like he says
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> They should be the same [IC] as 3200 c14; start with those settings (3200 14-14-14-14-34) and see how it goes.


You probably won't be running them on XMP, atleast not May or possibly even longer. The people on the frontpage ran those configs for benching. Very few people are running high mem freq (>3200Mhz) 24/7. It is doable with the right IMC, but it will still take some work. Definitely not plug & play.


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Did you verify you don't have the LN2 jumper enabled?


Yea just double checked . Slow mode is off and jumper is bridging pin 1-2 So all correct there.

ty thou buddy


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Yea, Seasonic Prime Titanium 750w. They reviewed my exact PSU. It goes from 92%-95% in all ranges from 75w-880w or so.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Seasonic/Prime_750/5.html


Peaks at 40% load in your case at 95.12%. But yea thats a nice efficient PSU for sure. In France the retailer LDLC has seasonic build them power supplys and they are significantly cheaper then actual seasonic PSUs so not sure if the internals are even remotely the same but theyre still platinum. rated.


----------



## OnSync

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> The people on the frontpage ran those configs for benching. Very few people are running high mem freq (>3200Mhz) 24/7. It is doable with the right IMC, but it will still take some work. Definitely not plug & play.


Ah, so basically there's no point in getting RAM over 3,2 then. Just get 3,2 CL14 and OC that RAM instead?
Since there doesn't seem to be a reason to get 3,6 and up if all it will do is run at 3,2 - and you can sometimes OC it to its reference speeds.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Peaks at 40% load in your case at 95.12%. But yea thats a nice efficient PSU for sure. In France the retailer LDLC has seasonic build them power supplys and they are significantly cheaper then actual seasonic PSUs so not sure if the internals are even remotely the same but theyre still platinum. rated.


I mean yes, 95.12% at 40% is better than 94.42% at 70%, but the difference is so small... I can technically use my PSU at 800w for 93% right? Which should be enough even for SLI?

No point in buying a 1600w PSU to reach 50% efficiency at 800w, when 750w PSU can already do 800w at 93%?


----------



## mrzero676

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Power down disconnect power clear CMOS remove battery, hold clr button againf for a few minutes. Insert battery add power and try 1 stick of ram in slot A2 then turn it on and cross your fingers


Thanks so much for your help! Already Completed....No go.... Any other ideas


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Gupstergs Recent post
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just copied 100%
> My results
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 0.1 Volt differnce in Vcore alone..
> 
> Its a Brand new PSU. I've checked it with a DMM and put it in my old Set up Every thing seems 100% correct with it
> I have tried my Old psu in this rig and get the same results


Ahhh ... ohhh ... I'd be contemplating RMA ....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Can some one do Me a Favor and put manual voltages in Bios
> Vcore 1.4v
> Soc 1v
> Ram 1.35v
> PLL 1.8v
> SB 1.05v
> 
> Reboot and SS n tell my what Values your bios tells you please ?
> 
> Im tryna talk myself out of stripping this rig down.


I will try these just like malitze did for you







.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I mean yes, 95.12% at 40% is better than 94.42% at 70%, but the difference is so small... I can technically use my PSU at 800w for 93% right? Which should be enough even for SLI?
> 
> No point in buying a 1900w PSU to reach 50% efficiency at 800w, when 750w PSU can already do 800w at 93%?


Yea titanium PSUs are ridiculous and pretty damn expensive, but the only place a couple percentage points might matter is if you run your pc for folding or 24/7 for wtv reason and live in a kwh high country, ie Germany or Netherlands (i believe both are .35c kwh, compared to France thats between .09c-.14c kwh)

Good site here to find that out. Add like 50w more for efficiency lost then time on and cost per kwh and see what it adds up to.

http://www.rapidtables.com/calc/electric/energy-cost-calculator.htm

Quick example lets do 400w. 8hr per day. Cost per year.
Germany: 408$
France: 140$

The extra 50w lost in efficiency will cost you 51$ per year in germany and 17$ in France. So Germans might wanna get titanium PSUs if running at 30-50% load most of the time.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Did you verify you don't have the LN2 jumper enabled?
> 
> 
> 
> Yea just double checked . Slow mode is off and jumper is bridging pin 1-2 So all correct there.
> 
> ty thou buddy
Click to expand...

Is this what you're on about? BIOS not showing actual settings? Mines done this since day 1


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea titanium PSUs are ridiculous and pretty damn expensive, but the only place a couple percentage points might matter is if you run your pc for folding or 24/7 for wtv reason and live in a kwh high country, ie Germany or Netherlands (i believe both are .35c kwh, compared to France thats between .09c-.14c kwh)
> 
> Good site here to find that out. Add like 50w more for efficiency lost then time on and cost per kwh and see what it adds up to.
> 
> http://www.rapidtables.com/calc/electric/energy-cost-calculator.htm


I got my 750w for $110 U.S. dollars during a sale of some kind. And energy prices aren't a problem here.

I just wanted to make sure that I can add any single GPU (including the new Titan Xp - better than 1080 Ti) in my system and still run efficiently. It appears I can run 800w efficiencly which should even be plenty for SLI 1080 Ti's right?

Thanks for that website where I got to look up my efficiency levels.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I got my 750w for $110 U.S. dollars during a sale of some kind. And energy prices aren't a problem here.
> 
> I just wanted to make sure that I can add any single GPU (including the new Titan Xp - better than 1080 Ti) in my system and still run efficiently. It appears I can run 800w efficiencly which should even be plenty for SLI 1080 Ti's right?
> 
> Thanks for that website where I got to look up my efficiency levels.


Yea should be fine, problem is hitting that peak wattage which results most of the time in an immediate shutdown which is a huge bummer. And with Vega supposedly being around 250-300w tdp im glad i stuck with my rm1000 lol. Id love to get a seasonic or the new rmi series but pointless.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnSync*
> 
> Ah, so basically there's no point in getting RAM over 3,2 then. Just get 3,2 CL14 and OC that RAM instead?
> Since there doesn't seem to be a reason to get 3,6 and up if all it will do is run at 3,2 - and you can sometimes OC it to its reference speeds.


Basically yes. Plus Gskill B-die are great overclockers irrespective of the stock bin.


----------



## geoxile

Been a while since I built a PC. Is it normal for the motherboard to have a slight curve? Or did I tighten the Noctua bracket too tight? It did say until the screw stopped...


----------



## OnSync

I think that "curves" are mainly for women, TV/monitors and cars etc. but not motherboards.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea but at that point it becomes unbelievably inefficient unless youre using 800w at all times. Most people also don't look at average usage for efficiency. Yes granted 50% is the best, so a 400w system 800w is perfect BUT how often is your cpu/gpu being stressed 100% for better efficiency? Its a fine line of toggling between efficiency and power that it doesnt shut off from over wattage.


who knows, maybe I am using 800w or more at all times. but like i said its just imo that even if i'm not at 800w at all time, I wouldn't want my PC to be power starved in the event (load) that it does need a large amount of power. I certainly don't stay at idle at all times either, and i'd say thats part of the fine line.

I stand by my words, 1600 or bust


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Been a while since I built a PC. Is it normal for the motherboard to have a slight curve? Or did I tighten the Noctua bracket too tight? It did say until the screw stopped...


Its normal.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> My observation was done at stock settings, which includes stock *low* voltages. I also already pushed my CPU beyong 95°C Tctl, but this is a different thing.
> 
> What's even more worrisome is the fact that those 70-75C readings include a +20C offset, so the real temperature is more in the 50s. This shouldn't happen and I am quite sure that AMD and Asus know about it.




so... pc never even got to 60c after over 5hrs of prime95. Got hotter with realbench but still didnt 8-code.

I'll real bench again and let it go for 4hr.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> who knows, maybe I am using 800w or more at all times. but like i said its just imo that even if i'm not at 800w at all time, I wouldn't want my PC to be power starved in the event (load) that it does need a large amount of power. I certainly don't stay at idle at all times either, and i'd say thats part of the fine line.
> 
> I stand by my words, 1600 or bust


The real requirement is to not exceed the rated currents of any of the PSU buses. Depending on the configuration, the maximum power that can be drawn from a PSU without exceeding any bus limit may be less than the overall power specification.

Another factor is mean time before failure (MTBF). No matter how it is calculated (full power, half power, cold, hot, whatever) using the standard approaches based on MTBFs of all the components and the relevant derating, the hotter the supply is operated the shorter its lifetime to failure will be. So cost of more available watts needs to be considered against inconvenience of replacement or RMA and associated down time of operating with fewer available watts.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> The real requirement is to not exceed the rated currents of any of the PSU buses. Depending on the configuration, the maximum power that can be drawn from a PSU without exceeding any bus limit may be less than the overall power specification.
> 
> Another factor is mean time before failure (MTBF). No matter how it is calculated (full power, half power, cold, hot, whatever) using the standard approaches based on MTBFs of all the components and the relevant derating, the hotter the supply is operated the shorter its lifetime to failure will be. So cost of more available watts needs to be considered against inconvenience of replacement or RMA and associated down time of operating with fewer available watts.


Well this PSU has been through 3 system upgrades.. I haven't looked into each specific max current however. I'll look up what they all are for reference. I probably haven't hit them however.


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Is this what you're on about? BIOS not showing actual settings? Mines done this since day 1




Yea Glad im not the only one . But mine seems a little more aggressive Is this something to worrie about ..

Coz along with the HW64 anomaly,,,,,,,,,

I don't want to RMA it and be on old build. Just for them to tell me there nothing wrong with it. But i think these mis-reports are to oftern and to large and i never seen Ram change command line and hit 7.4g before


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Yea Glad im not the only one . But mine seems a little more aggressive Is this something to worrie about ..
> 
> Coz along with the HW64 anomaly,,,,,,,,,
> 
> I don't want to RMA it and be on old build. Just for them to tell me there nothing wrong with it. But i think these mis-reports are to oftern and to large and i never seen Ram change command line and hit 7.4g before


My voltages have been doing the opposite since day one. I set 1.1375 for cpu soc voltage and that ends up being 1.09 in the end. only My CPU voltage at idle ever matched what I set it to, everything is is a little lower than setting.


----------



## hotstocks

Hey, if I changed nothing in the bios at all for a week and all of a sudden my memory drops to 2133 speed and tries to retrain but ends up at 2133 when it was perfectly fine and stable before. What do I do to get it back to the higher capable speed again. I've tried increasing startup and regular voltage a bit, but that didn't help. It is almost like the bios is just remembering 2133 and not trying to use my hand set timings cas, ect either. Please advise. I have never cleared cmos and don't want to lose everything unless really necessary. Also I heard you hold the cmos button with it unplugged, then I heard with it on, then I heard you need to pull battery? What is the real way to clear cmos and what does it do exactly?
Thanks


----------



## Ubardog

well oki, so i worry less about the bios

Pc has been on less than 15 and rams messed about already Tras 16 to 47 and Rcas 39 to 15 Go figure

.. I give up today getting stressed seeing this crazy results all day ... yesterday i spent day bench marking and i did not see one anomaly all day. Today and two days ago no stress tests and weird goings during idle..

So today i say f it im off into the virtual world tonight vive is gathering dust.

Ty all


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Hey, if I changed nothing in the bios at all for a week and all of a sudden my memory drops to 2133 speed and tries to retrain but ends up at 2133 when it was perfectly fine and stable before. What do I do to get it back to the higher capable speed again. I've tried increasing startup and regular voltage a bit, but that didn't help. It is almost like the bios is just remembering 2133 and not trying to use my hand set timings cas, ect either. Please advise. I have never cleared cmos and don't want to lose everything unless really necessary. Also I heard you hold the cmos button with it unplugged, then I heard with it on, then I heard you need to pull battery? What is the real way to clear cmos and what does it do exactly?
> Thanks


Just push the button on the backside for 5 seconds. Then power on the PC and wait till you see the post screen. Enter bios and set your settings or load saved profile.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Hey, if I changed nothing in the bios at all for a week and all of a sudden my memory drops to 2133 speed and tries to retrain but ends up at 2133 when it was perfectly fine and stable before. What do I do to get it back to the higher capable speed again. I've tried increasing startup and regular voltage a bit, but that didn't help. It is almost like the bios is just remembering 2133 and not trying to use my hand set timings cas, ect either. Please advise. I have never cleared cmos and don't want to lose everything unless really necessary. Also I heard you hold the cmos button with it unplugged, then I heard with it on, then I heard you need to pull battery? What is the real way to clear cmos and what does it do exactly?
> Thanks


You can save your profile on the tools tab of the BIOS. Shut off power at the PSU and press the clear CMOS button. Fire everything back up, load your saved profile, and go from there.

Edit: I've not had to hold the clear button for any length of time, a simple press has been fine.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> You can save your profile on the tools tab of the BIOS. Shut off power at the PSU and press the clear CMOS button. Fire everything back up, load your saved profile, and go from there.
> 
> Edit: I've not had to hold the clear button for any length of time, a simple press has been fine.


Always pressing it for few seconds. Can't confirm, but if not needed it would be very unfriendly. You could easily press it accidentally..


----------



## Timur Born

No long press needed, so better watch out what you are pressing back there.


----------



## skline00

Here's how I test the power draw for the system except the Monitor which is pugged into another outlet.

I plug the power supply cord into my Kill-A-Watt meter; plug that into the outlet. Then I boot up my system and start AIDA64 Extreme. Under the tools section there is a stability test. Before you start it, make sure you check all components to be stressed, cpu, memory, ssd, gpu etc.

I have my 1800x OC'd to 4.0 OC profile in my C6H and my 16G (2x8)Flare X ram running at 3200 1.35 v. I have 2 RX480-8g reference gpus in CF no OC, with a D5 pump, and 6 XSPC 1600rpm fans running full bore. I checked the total wattage running every component stressed and never exceeded 565W.

My 850W EVGA PSU handled it fine.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Been a while since I built a PC. Is it normal for the motherboard to have a slight curve? Or did I tighten the Noctua bracket too tight? It did say until the screw stopped...


pretty normal. i can't say i ever had a motherboard that was perfectly straight out of the box or once screwed in. they're all going to flex, bend, curve to a degree. even unscrewed. as long as its nothing crazy its fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> Here's how I test the power draw for the system except the Monitor which is pugged into another outlet.
> 
> I plug the power supply cord into my Kill-A-Watt meter; plug that into the outlet. Then I boot up my system and start AIDA64 Extreme. Under the tools section there is a stability test. Before you start it, make sure you check all components to be stressed, cpu, memory, ssd, gpu etc.
> 
> I have my 1800x OC'd to 4.0 OC profile in my C6H and my 16G (2x8)Flare X ram running at 3200 1.35 v. I have 2 RX480-8g reference gpus in CF no OC, with a D5 pump, and 6 XSPC 1600rpm fans running full bore. I checked the total wattage running every component stressed and never exceeded 565W.
> 
> My 850W EVGA PSU handled it fine.


what kill-a-watt meter do you use? i've always thought about getting one. i've been looking at this one but always thought it was to "cheap" for what it does lol.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea but don't forget that a PSUs age also makes more of a difference then you think. Capacitors aren't ever lasting, the longer under full load they are the least likely they are to last. Its why its recommended to get a new PSU after 5yrs if its heavely used.


I had been planning to take a more wait and see approach to Ryzen - let the initial updates and such shake out. But my trusty i7-2600K rig suddenly started flaking out. The symptoms made me suspect a power supply issue from my 5 year old Seasonic. Ordered an EVGA G3 850w and poof it solved the issues. Problem was that gave me the bug and saw a CH6 in stock....

I know 850w is overkill but it was on sale. People generally over estimate the amount of watts they need, sometimes ridiculously. The 1080 Ti FE has a tested absolute peak draw of 294.8 watts (<50 ms), but under heavy use is really only drawing less than 250 watts. Long way to get to the point, I agree that a good 1000 watt PS should suffice for him, but also agreeing that an older supply can not always be counted on.

Besides, the latest generation of power supplies have improved tremendously over what was available 5 years ago. JonnyGURU.com actually had to invest in new expensive test equipment to adequately measure just how good voltage stability has gotten of late on the best models.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Always pressing it for few seconds. Can't confirm, but if not needed it would be very unfriendly. You could easily press it accidentally..


a quick press is all that is required. your mb powers down for about 2 seconds the moment you press it.

it is the bios flashback button you have to press and hold for it to start.


----------



## skline00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> pretty normal. i can't say i ever had a motherboard that was perfectly straight out of the box or once screwed in. they're all going to flex, bend, curve to a degree. even unscrewed. as long as its nothing crazy its fine.
> what kill-a-watt meter do you use? i've always thought about getting one. i've been looking at this one but always thought it was to "cheap" for what it does lol.


I'm at work right now I'll try to find the model online and post it.

Here's the link:
http://www.p3international.com/products/p4400.html


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Damn you guys are brutal


There is a good reason to be cautious about what you say on forums like this one.







With that said, trying something interesting and asking questions won't bring too many negative comments, but to assume that your own personal experiences are typical without research is what gets many into trouble. My own power supply is a 750 watt at the moment, but I am also using a single OLD video card(Radeon 6950) while I wait for the Radeon RX Vega to come out. Single video card and not overclocking to extremes makes this enough, but even then, I want to upgrade my power supply.


----------



## Fliptrocity

Just updated to 1002 this morning.

Previous to this i was running 0902 with a 1700 running OC'd to 3.8ghz @ 1.275 Volts.

After the update, my the motherboard doesn't seem to acknowledge my m2 on anything other than stock clock speeds.

Is this a known issue? Is there a workaround for it?

Thanks!


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Wasn't aware my PSU issue would cause such a spirited debate.

The bottom line is my PSU is an EVGA SuperNova 1000P. Worked just fine until I added a second 1080Ti, now it cuts off after 10 minutes of stressful gaming with the CPU overclocked to 4GHz. If I back down the processor to 3.8GHz with a lower vcore (Which has worked flawlessly for weeks, so that's not the issue) it works. Without using fancy kill-a-watt meters it leaves one to deduce that the power supply is not capable of providing the necessary power that the PC is demanding for extended periods of time; either due to degradation of the PSU, fault in the PSU, or just not providing the required wattage. So, I am left with two options RMA or replace. Instead of waiting on a RMA and not having a PC for however long it takes to refit and repair I have chosen to replace it with a new, higher wattage unit because it's under $200 for a 1300watt PSU, and I can still use my PC, albeit, at a lower clock speed until said replacement arrives. Do I necessarily need this level of wattage? No, but I have it none the less. Now, I hope, we can stop arguing about PSU's and get back to the issue of this thread which is squeezing every last drop of performance from our Ryzen's and the Crosshair VI.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I had been planning to take a more wait and see approach to Ryzen - let the initial updates and such shake out. But my trusty i7-2600K rig suddenly started flaking out. The symptoms made me suspect a power supply issue from my 5 year old Seasonic. Ordered an EVGA G3 850w and poof it solved the issues. Problem was that gave me the bug and saw a CH6 in stock....
> 
> I know 850w is overkill but it was on sale. People generally over estimate the amount of watts they need, sometimes ridiculously. The 1080 Ti FE has a tested absolute peak draw of 294.8 watts (<50 ms), but under heavy use is really only drawing less than 250 watts. Long way to get to the point, I agree that a good 1000 watt PS should suffice for him, but also agreeing that an older supply can not always be counted on.
> 
> Besides, the latest generation of power supplies have improved tremendously over what was available 5 years ago. JonnyGURU.com actually had to invest in new expensive test equipment to adequately measure just how good voltage stability has gotten of late on the best models.


I enjoy being on the cutting edge of technology. Not knowing what the limits are, experimenting, and being able to discuss the results of experiments with others who are only a few weeks ahead of you. Then again, you also discover how to fix the problems that other people will run into further down the road. Having Asus people showing up in the thread from time to time to answer questions adds to the experience as well.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> Wasn't aware my PSU issue would cause such a spirited debate.
> 
> The bottom line is my PSU is an EVGA SuperNova 1000P. Worked just fine until I added a second 1080Ti, now it cuts off after 10 minutes of stressful gaming with the CPU overclocked to 4GHz. If I back down the processor to 3.8GHz with a lower vcore (Which has worked flawlessly for weeks, so that's not the issue) it works. Without using fancy kill-a-watt meters it leaves one to deduce that the power supply is not capable of providing the necessary power that the PC is demanding for extended periods of time; either due to degradation of the PSU, fault in the PSU, or just not providing the required wattage. So, I am left with two options RMA or replace. Instead of waiting on a RMA and not having a PC for however long it takes to refit and repair I have chosen to replace it with a new, higher wattage unit because it's under $200 for a 1300watt PSU, and I can still use my PC, albeit, at a lower clock speed until said replacement arrives. Do I necessarily need this level of wattage? No, but I have it none the less. Now, I hope, we can stop arguing about PSU's and get back to the issue of this thread which is squeezing every last drop of performance from our Ryzen's and the Crosshair VI.


I am guessing you are using 24+8+4 for your power connectors to the motherboard, or just the 24+8? I've been told you only need the 24+8 unless doing heavy overclocking, but I sometimes wonder if the extra 4 might help in certain situations like yours.


----------



## gupsterg

I originally went 8 pin & 4 pin, even though I knew the 4 pin wasn't needed.

So once I had a good set of testing done I removed the 4 pin, made no difference to rig.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I originally went 8 pin & 4 pin, even though I knew the 4 pin wasn't needed.
> 
> So once I had a good set of testing done I removed the 4 pin, made no difference to rig.


the 4 pin only kicks in once you hit the draw limit of the 8 pin. with ryzen hitting a 4/4.1ghz wall with a voltage limit of ~1.45-1.5v's, the 8 pin is more than enough. maybe once ln2 starts taking off that extra 4 pin might come in handy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> I'm at work right now I'll try to find the model online and post it.
> 
> Here's the link:
> http://www.p3international.com/products/p4400.html


thanks







that was actually the one i was looking at on amazon


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> I am guessing you are using 24+8+4 for your power connectors to the motherboard, or just the 24+8? I've been told you only need the 24+8 unless doing heavy overclocking, but I sometimes wonder if the extra 4 might help in certain situations like yours.


Only 24+8. The issue only occured after installing the second 1080Ti. So, somewhere in the PSU I have a deficiency on power not letting me get to my standard OC, but that's okay. My current PSU is fairly old, and probably needs replaced anyway.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I originally went 8 pin & 4 pin, even though I knew the 4 pin wasn't needed.
> 
> So once I had a good set of testing done I removed the 4 pin, made no difference to rig.


So are you planning to keep it off forever?


----------



## gupsterg

Yep.

I'm on 3.8GHz at ~1.380V on Pro Belt, I see no need.


----------



## lordzed83

Finally found memory for my Ryzen Team Group Dark PRO 3200. Booted 0 problems with 3200 profile 1.5 on memory and my standard daily voltages 4.17 vcore 1.1 soc.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally found Ryzen memory Team Group Dark PRO. Booted 0 problems with 3200 profile 1.5 on memory And my standard daily voltages 4.17 vcore .1.1 soc


/me brings the marshmallows and roasts them on lordzed's CPU with his 4.17v vcore


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> There is a good reason to be cautious about what you say on forums like this one...


If good reason is fear of being blasted simply because people dont agree, sure. I find it ridiculous people cant disagree without somehow feeling threatened. People go 0 to full-tard in 8ms these days
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> Wasn't aware my PSU issue would cause such a spirited debate.
> 
> So, I am left with two options RMA or replace. Instead of waiting on a RMA and not having a PC for however long it takes to refit and repair I have chosen to replace it with a new, higher wattage unit because it's under $200 for a 1300watt PSU, and I can still use my PC, albeit, at a lower clock speed until said replacement arrives...


I would have done the same thing; I'm an instant gratification kind of guy (must be the jarhead in us).


----------



## Timur Born

Here are some interesting screenshots concerning temps and shutdowns:

1. Just a few moments after taking this screenshot the system crashed into Code 8. Trying to reset twice did not make it over the BIOS boot logo. After starting the fans I could boot and was greeted by a CPU overtemperature F1 error. When I entered BIOS the CPU temp was shown as over 80°C in red, color turned normal once it fell below 80°C.

Things of note:

- CPU socket was hotter than the CPU. This was the same when I reproduced Code 8 crashes yesterday.
- CH6 CPU temp was at a fixed +5°C over Tctl.
- There was hardly any sign of even XFR throttling (a single core went x36.8 minimum).



2. After the successful boot I did another run, again using Realbench to increase temperatures. To my surprise my CPU socket refuses to climb in temperature higher than the CPU anymore, despite using the very same setup (moved chassis a few cm left/right). This time no crash happened!

Things of note:

- CPU socket is cooler than CPU. Maybe the plastic padding between the metal backplate and mainboard got affected by former temps?
- CH6 CPU sensor entered a state where it uses its averaging algorithm that makes it measure lower than Tctl.
- There are first sings of temperature throttling (some cores dip below x36).


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> /me brings the marshmallows and roasts them on lordzed's CPU with his 4.17v vcore


hahahah i booted once in windows with 1.7 tho.... DAT FAKING BUG is a chip killer


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Here are some interesting screenshots concerning temps and shutdowns:
> 
> 1. Just a few moments after taking this screenshot the system crashed into Code 8. Trying to reset twice did not make it over the BIOS boot logo. After starting the fans I could boot and was greeted by a CPU overtemperature F1 error. When I entered BIOS the CPU temp was shown as over 80°C in red, color turned normal once it fell below 80°C.
> 
> Things of note:
> 
> - CPU socket was hotter than the CPU. This was the same when I reproduced Code 8 crashes yesterday.
> - CH6 CPU temp was at a fixed +5°C over Tctl.
> - There was hardly any sign of even XFR throttling (a single core went x36.8 minimum).
> 
> 2. After the successful boot I did another run, again using Realbench to increase temperatures. To my surprise my CPU socket refuses to climb in temperature higher than the CPU anymore, despite using the very same setup (moved chassis a few cm left/right). This time no crash happened!
> 
> Things of note:
> 
> - CPU socket is cooler than CPU. Maybe the plastic padding between the metal backplate and mainboard got affected by former temps?
> - CH6 CPU sensor entered a state where it uses its averaging algorithm that makes it measure lower than Tctl.
> - There are first sings of temperature throttling (some cores dip below x36).


The processor is designed to throttle at 95° so for you, tctl seems to be the actual temperature. How the heck are people getting so many different results with this stuff? Makes me think there has to be software incompatibilities/conflicts.


----------



## Timur Born

I don't think that the 95°C on the screenshot is the temp without offset. On the other hand I can well imagine that temp throttling is based on the offset temp. Also keep in mind that some software like Heavyload can make the 1800X throttle heavily (x33) even at much cooler temps (well below 65°C Tctl).


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> If good reason is fear of being blasted simply because people dont agree, sure. I find it ridiculous people cant disagree without somehow feeling threatened. People go 0 to full-tard in 8ms these days
> I would have done the same thing; I'm an instant gratification kind of guy (must be the jarhead in us).


8ms is being generous, I thought it was closer to 4-5ms.









Seriously though, people are overly sensitive these days. People can disagree with each other without needing to insult each other, and in general, disagreements will often lead to personal growth and learning as long as things are treated as a debate, rather than an argument.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> 8ms is being generous, I thought it was closer to 4-5ms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, people are overly sensitive these days. People can disagree with each other without needing to insult each other, and in general, disagreements will often lead to personal growth and learning as long as things are treated as a debate, rather than an argument.


I was going to write 2.8ms but I knew that would start a whole new diatribe









On another note, the 'ol heap ran 3950 under Prime95 for just over 11 hours before I shut it down a few minutes ago for some Handbrake action. While 4.0 is completely out of the question on air, I'm optimistic 4.0 will be possible on water (queue the crap storm).


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Here are some interesting screenshots concerning temps and shutdowns:
> 1. Just a few moments after taking this screenshot the system crashed into Code 8. Trying to reset twice did not make it over the BIOS boot logo. After starting the fans I could boot and was greeted by a CPU overtemperature F1 error. When I entered BIOS the CPU temp was shown as over 80°C in red, color turned normal once it fell below 80°C.
> 
> Things of note:
> 
> - CPU socket was hotter than the CPU. This was the same when I reproduced Code 8 crashes yesterday.
> - CH6 CPU temp was at a fixed +5°C over Tctl.
> - There was hardly any sign of even XFR throttling (a single core went x36.8 minimum).
> - Memory temps are higher.


Your temperatures don't look too bad, but your SOC voltage seems quite low, at about 0.8v. I'd try upping that first.


----------



## Timur Born

These are stock settings. The CH6 chooses 0.8 V SOC when stock RAM clocks are used. I can well imagine that this can be too low at high temperature and load, but if so then Asus needs to fix this in their CH6 BIOS.

Here is another screenshot showing temperature throttling happening for real this time.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> These are stock settings. The CH6 chooses 0.8 V SOC when stock RAM clocks are used.
> 
> Here is another screenshot showing temperature throttling happening for real this time.


And again your tctl is at 95°; are you expecting something to happen outside of the design spec?


----------



## SpecChum

https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/04/06/amd-ryzen-community-update-3


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I was going to write 2.8ms but I knew that would start a whole new diatribe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, the 'ol heap ran 3950 under Prime95 for just over 11 hours before I shut it down a few minutes ago for some Handbrake action. While 4.0 is completely out of the question on air, I'm optimistic 4.0 will be possible on water (queue the crap storm).


Fair point. When you get down to 2.8ms, you may as well switch to using ns. I need to do more work on my system this weekend, I've been using the fan controller in my case(NZXT Phantom 630), rather than connecting the fans directly to the motherboard, and I really don't care for that setup, so need to reroute the fan headers. I also have a ICYDOCK Fatcage I need to install, but suspect I need to do some case mods to allow it to slide into the 5.25 inch drive bays(damned toolless bays get in the way at times). Hotswap comes in handy when running a RAID 5 array.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/04/06/amd-ryzen-community-update-3


Now this is very interesting. I may download it just for poops and giggles and run some quick benchmarks on the games i have to see what happens. To me it seems like hp is still the way to go, i am however loving the way AMD is approaching everything and so quickly.


----------



## h2323

Ryzen power plan.....cool

http://www.pcworld.com/article/3188234/hardware/amds-ryzen-balanced-power-plan-for-windows-promises-to-boost-cpu-performance.html


----------



## nycgtr

read that asrock got a bios with the new aesa.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2323*
> 
> Ryzen power plan.....cool
> 
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/3188234/hardware/amds-ryzen-balanced-power-plan-for-windows-promises-to-boost-cpu-performance.html


Someone beat u to posting that haha.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> And again your tctl is at 95°; are you expecting something to happen outside of the design spec?


I just checked, the +20C offset is still active at this point and throttling happens on the basis of the offset temperature.

Now the really interesting question is about my CPU (Socket) temps not increasing, while the CH6 CPU temp sensor uses its averaging algorithms. I will do a cold-boot and maybe CMOS clear to see if I can make it switch back to the Code 8 crashing behavior.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Passed 24 hours of Prime95 blend.


----------



## gupsterg

, you have a damn nice chip







. Will whack your data in DB







.

Just like @Reikoji, you have your IHS stamp info?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Passed 24 hours of Prime95 blend.


You make me sick!









Nice job man!


----------



## Kildar

I'm at 3.8 1.281 and 3200 RAM at 1.352.


----------



## SpecChum

Dunno how you lot have the patience to run 24hr tests, this thing isn't even 1hr RealBench stable and I've still not bothered to up the vcore


----------



## wingman99

What is SOC stand for, also what does it do?


----------



## zodiacvalley

Unrelated to OC, but is there a way to turn off the HDD activity light on the MB?


----------



## Ubardog

I think in Rog Effect in Adv Tab turns power button off as well.. but leaves the Bling









Was so happy when i found it


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodiacvalley*
> 
> Unrelated to OC, but is there a way to turn off the HDD activity light on the MB?


Blue tack?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> What is SOC stand for, also what does it do?


Quote:


> AMD actually considers Ryzen to be an SoC, or system on a chip, because each chip will have some south bridge functions such as USB, PCI-E, and SATA.


So VCORE is Core/Cache, SOC is rest of "CPU stuff".


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I just checked, the +20C offset is still active at this point and throttling happens on the basis of the offset temperature.
> 
> Now the really interesting question is about my CPU (Socket) temps not increasing, while the CH6 CPU temp sensor uses its averaging algorithms. I will do a cold-boot and maybe CMOS clear to see if I can make it switch back to the Code 8 crashing behavior.


Cold-boot went straight to Code 8 once Windows booted. The cold-boot indeed changed the temperature behavior, CPU (Socket) increased over CPU again. This also invited a few WHEAs. What came next is best told via a shaky mobile camera video.









The moment when it crashed (0:48) was when I *stopped* IBT AVX. All BIOS settings at stock (Optimized Defaults)!


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Now this is very interesting. I may download it just for poops and giggles and run some quick benchmarks on the games i have to see what happens. To me it seems like hp is still the way to go, i am however loving the way AMD is approaching everything and so quickly.


Just tried it, it's the same as "High Performance" for me. Keeps the CPU at 3.8GHz, doesn't use p1 or p2.

So you get of course more points in benchmarks, but you also loose some power saving.
For me it's 6W difference on idle between "Balanced" and "High Performance" (or now "AMD Ryzen Balanced").

Thanks AMD, but no thanks.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you have a damn nice chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Will whack your data in DB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Just like @Reikoji, you have your IHS stamp info?


Yes sir.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> Just tried it, it's the same as "High Performance" for me. Keeps the CPU at 3.8GHz, doesn't use p1 or p2.
> 
> So you get of course more points in benchmarks, but you also loose some power saving.
> For me it's 6W difference on idle between "Balanced" and "High Performance" (or now "AMD Ryzen Balanced").
> 
> Thanks AMD, but no thanks.


I think its made for stock ryzen and not OC thats the other thing.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Cold-boot went straight to Code 8 once Windows booted. The cold-boot indeed changed the temperature behavior, CPU (Socket) increased over CPU again. This also invited a few WHEAs. What came next is best told via a shaky mobile camera video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The moment when it crashed (0:48) was when I *stopped* IBT AVX. All BIOS settings at stock (Optimized Defaults)!


i think finding out why your cpu socket, all of your temps really, are getting that high on stock. is your cpu cooler still functioning?

it could be caused by that IBT AVX too!


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

@gupsterg

I'm going to let 10+ hours of memtest HCI run (7 instances @ 2048) also.

I tried lowering my timings to 14-12-12-12-28-1T, no luck. Failed HCI in a minute. So I'll keep my current timings.

I also tried 112.6MHz BCLK to try to get 3600MHz. It passed memory training and was booting, but it got stuck on post code 99.

My RAID card wouldn't load its firmware. So it would seem, my RAID card only likes 100MHz BCLK. Oh well.

At least I discovered I can run it in the bottom slot, and still get over 1000MBps reads and writes. So I may do crossfire in the future.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> i think finding out why your cpu socket, all of your temps really, are getting that high on stock. is your cpu cooler still functioning?


Because I am testing temperature behavior and thus deliberately make them climb so high. At the end of the video you hear me plugging my CPU fans back in and then see how temps drop.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Because I am testing temperature behavior and thus deliberately make them climb so high. At the end of the video you hear me plugging my CPU fans back in and then see how temps drop.


oh. ! ive figured it out!

you fans werent working


----------



## gupsterg

@S1L3N7D3A7H

I did do MEMTest on 3200MHz C14 and no issues, I went 6x 2048MB and 1x 1024MB. Not attempted to go lower than 14-14-14-34 on 3200MHz.

My Intel AC7260 WiFi/BT stops functioning after 109BCLK. I have booted into OS at 134BCLK ~3200MHz via a strap and 3.8GHz using multiplier. I needed to up SOC from 0.950V to 0.975V. PState OC break at that BCLK (ie no downclock and not getting max clock IIRC).

I'm holding off these tweaks now until newer UEFI.


----------



## Teddyen

Still no chances for a future BIOS update that will allow me to run my 4x16GB Ripjaws V CL16 3200MHz on 3200MHz? At the moment, with BIOS 1002 running 2T CR, I can't even run it at 2666MHz, which it would at 0902.

Is it a BIOS issue that it won't run on 3200MHz, or is it a hardware limitation?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> I'm going to let 10+ hours of memtest HCI run (7 instances @ 2048) also.
> 
> I tried lowering my timings to 14-12-12-12-28-1T, no luck. Failed HCI in a minute. So I'll keep my current timings.
> 
> I also tried 112.6MHz BCLK to try to get 3600MHz. It passed memory training and was booting, but it got stuck on post code 99.
> 
> My RAID card wouldn't load its firmware. So it would seem, my RAID card only likes 100MHz BCLK. Oh well.
> 
> At least I discovered I can run it in the bottom slot, and still get over 1000MBps reads and writes. So I may do crossfire in the future.


You should be able to run up around 107.


----------



## Timur Born

4x 8gb G.Skills can run 3200 at 18-18-18-18. So maybe type to losen your timings a lot.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you have a damn nice chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Will whack your data in DB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Just like @Reikoji, you have your IHS stamp info?


i took some pictures actually before i put the cooler on. diffused in USA, made in China.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> i took some pictures actually before i put the cooler on. diffused in USA, made in China.


I need batch and country mate







, check in DB.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I need batch and country mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , check in DB.


Saw Malaysia on it but that was best I could make out


----------



## mogdy

ok for my fury x stucked at pcie 1.1, i found, flash with a not uefi bios


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I need batch and country mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , check in DB.


o, gotcha.



I didnt even check to see if my pictures were clear









also 4 hours of stock realbench:


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Fair point. When you get down to 2.8ms, you may as well switch to using ns. I need to do more work on my system this weekend, I've been using the fan controller in my case(NZXT Phantom 630), rather than connecting the fans directly to the motherboard, and I really don't care for that setup, so need to reroute the fan headers. I also have a ICYDOCK Fatcage I need to install, but suspect I need to do some case mods to allow it to slide into the 5.25 inch drive bays(damned toolless bays get in the way at times). Hotswap comes in handy when running a RAID 5 array.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teddyen*
> 
> Still no chances for a future BIOS update that will allow me to run my 4x16GB Ripjaws V CL16 3200MHz on 3200MHz? At the moment, with BIOS 1002 running 2T CR, I can't even run it at 2666MHz, which it would at 0902.
> 
> Is it a BIOS issue that it won't run on 3200MHz, or is it a hardware limitation?


1001 and 1002 are 1T versions. 0043 is the 2T BIOS, which is what our(I have the same stuff) RAM runs at.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> 1001 and 1002 are 1T versions. 0043 is the 2T BIOS, which is what our(I have the same stuff) RAM runs at.


Unless you're running things on auto, then 1002 is also a 2T bios..... that or i'm continuing to make impossible things happen.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Unless you're running things on auto, then 1002 is also a 2T bios..... that or i'm continuing to make impossible things happen.


It is a function of your RAM I believe. From my understanding, the Ripjaws V 16D stuff is Hynix, so not just 2T, but difficult 2T. The 14 latency stuff has more chance to work well.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> It is a function of your RAM I believe. From my understanding, the Ripjaws V 16D stuff is Hynix, so not just 2T, but difficult 2T. The 14 latency stuff has more chance to work well.


Mine is the 14 latency stuff


----------



## geoxile

Whew, finally finished my build and I think I'm going to need some extension cables. The RM650X is nice but some were finnicky. And NZXT must be mad making a USB 3.0 cable that literally rips the plastic port off the motherboard when you try to remove it. Can't believe it smh. And I probably should've gone with a AIO instead of the Noctua NH-U14S, it still blocks the first ram socket...

Before I start overclocking anything can someone who's also at stock clocks confirm something? I'm running prime95 blend and it says the CPU package is drawing <70W and temp is 39C with fans almost completely silent, eerily so. I'm on BIOS 0902, is this BIOS or the Crosshair known for inaccurate measurements or is this 1700 really this efficient at full load (@ stock)?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Whew, finally finished my build and I think I'm going to need some extension cables. The RM650X is nice but some were finnicky. And NZXT must be mad making a USB 3.0 cable that literally rips the plastic port off the motherboard when you try to remove it. Can't believe it smh. And I probably should've gone with a AIO instead of the Noctua NH-U14S, it still blocks the first ram socket...
> 
> Before I start overclocking anything can someone who's also at stock clocks confirm something? I'm running prime95 blend and it says the CPU package is drawing <70W and temp is 39C with fans almost completely silent, eerily so. I'm on BIOS 0902, is this BIOS or the Crosshair known for inaccurate measurements or is this 1700 really this efficient at full load (@ stock)?


as far as the 1700 goes, at stock its just that efficient. Its only a 65w processor. At stock a full load won't go too far passed 65w with prime95 and realbench, or anything really. its the same with 1700x and 1800x. Stock and prime95 and realbench i maxxed at just barely 100w one one of the power measurements.

When you start overclocking tho that will raise.

for the temps, the 1700 doesnt have any kind of offset so what you see is what you get. on 0902 When you overclock (well when I overclock) on 1700x or 1800x a +20 offset to CPU (Tctl) will be added with a slightly incorrect auto scew, which is corrected in the later bios's.


----------



## Reikoji

heads up !!!

https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/04/06/amd-ryzen-community-update-3

AMD Ryzen Balanced power plan. This was already posted, but in case someone missed it! (*like me)


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Whew, finally finished my build and I think I'm going to need some extension cables. The RM650X is nice but some were finnicky. And NZXT must be mad making a USB 3.0 cable that literally rips the plastic port off the motherboard when you try to remove it. Can't believe it smh. And I probably should've gone with a AIO instead of the Noctua NH-U14S, it still blocks the first ram socket...
> 
> Before I start overclocking anything can someone who's also at stock clocks confirm something? I'm running prime95 blend and it says the CPU package is drawing <70W and temp is 39C with fans almost completely silent, eerily so. I'm on BIOS 0902, is this BIOS or the Crosshair known for inaccurate measurements or is this 1700 really this efficient at full load (@ stock)?


Actual temp is likely 59° vice 39°. In BIOS, make sure SenseMI Skew is disabled.


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> heads up !!!
> 
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/04/06/amd-ryzen-community-update-3
> 
> AMD Ryzen Balanced power plan. This was already posted, but in case someone missed it! (*like me)


I just quote myself here:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> Just tried it, it's the same as "High Performance" for me. Keeps the CPU at 3.8GHz, doesn't use p1 or p2.
> 
> So you get of course more points in benchmarks, but you also loose some power saving.
> For me it's 6W difference on idle between "Balanced" and "High Performance" (or now "AMD Ryzen Balanced").
> 
> Thanks AMD, but no thanks.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> You should be able to run up around 107.


I think I'll try 106.25MHz. That should work out smoothly with P States. So I could try 3400MHz RAM 4.0375GHz CPU.

So a P0 FID of 98 should do the trick. I'll try forcing PCIE to gen 3. I'll post back about it after about 20 hours or so.

Edit: Wait, I don't remember if you can increment BCLK at .25MHz.....


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> I just quote myself here:


heh I figured I would end up staying on high performance myself.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> I think I'll try 106.25MHz. That should work out smoothly with P States. So I could try 3400MHz RAM 4.0375GHz CPU.
> 
> So a P0 FID of 98 should do the trick. I'll try forcing PCIE to gen 3. I'll post back about it after about 20 hours or so.


Yea, so I posted that and started doing some more work and have been having all kinds of issues changing the BCLK now LOL. I dont run pstate clocks and had it up around 107.8 or 9 the other day without issue but it is fighting me now (cant remember what the hell I did the other night). Tonight the memory doesnt seem to want to go above 3325 or so.


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> I think I'll try 106.25MHz. That should work out smoothly with P States. So I could try 3400MHz RAM 4.0375GHz CPU.
> 
> So a P0 FID of 98 should do the trick. I'll try forcing PCIE to gen 3. I'll post back about it after about 20 hours or so.


So you are actually using a BCLK overclock AND pstates? Are you sure? Did you check with HWinfo that your CPU is downclocking? Because I tried just this and my CPU stayed at some weird value between p0 and p1 and there was definitely no downclocking.


----------



## Reikoji

Hmmm something about switching things back to auto borked my standard CPU-Z somehow


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> So you are actually using a BCLK overclock AND pstates? Are you sure? Did you check with HWinfo that your CPU is downclocking? Because I tried just this and my CPU stayed at some weird value between p0 and p1 and there was definitely no downclocking.


Haven't tried it yet, but it should work? I would think it would. I'll give it a shot for science!

Just re did my math for 106.3MHz BCLK. Would still be a P0 of 98, for a core clock of 4.0394GHz, and a memory clock of 3401.6MHz.


----------



## madweazl

So my issue is that the memory doesnt want to go over 3200 right now. Current BCLK is 106 @14.67 for 3050 on the RAM. I swear I had this in the 3300 range the other night; this is what happens when you drink and overclock...


----------



## Reikoji

Reinstalled CPU-Z and it un-borked. Weird.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> So my issue is that the memory doesnt want to go over 3200 right now. Current BCLK is 106 @14.67 for 3050 on the RAM. I swear I had this in the 3300 range the other night; this is what happens when you drink and overclock...


timings maybe?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Reinstalled CPU-Z and it un-borked. Weird.
> timings maybe?


I relaxed them a ton just to mess around with. 108 BCLK right now but still under 3200 for a multiplier; I'll keep messing with stuff.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> I enjoy being on the cutting edge of technology. Not knowing what the limits are, experimenting, and being able to discuss the results of experiments with others who are only a few weeks ahead of you. Then again, you also discover how to fix the problems that other people will run into further down the road. Having Asus people showing up in the thread from time to time to answer questions adds to the experience as well.


I'll be joining in on the experimentation and probably cussing shortly. Have the MB, Memory, and AIO installed in the case. Darn boot drive - an m.2 - is supposedly being delivered Friday - was due originally 3 days ago. Hope it arrives and get everything assembled for first fire-up.


----------



## madweazl

Up to 108.8; had to drop the PCIe x16 down to gen 1 as the GPU was starting to spit out some artifacts. I've left the m.2 (960 Evo) on auto (assuming gen 3 still but I should probably switch this to manual so I actually know) thus far and it is still hanging in there.


----------



## huyee

Can't seem to boot with 4 x 16gb sticks installed after RMA the two faulty sticks







Guess I gotta wait until May AGESA. It's strange how I used to be able to with 2 faulty sticks


----------



## MNMadman

Installed the new power plan. Didn't like its standard settings, so modified it to my liking. It now downclocks like the Balanced and High Performance plans (which I have also modified with the exact same settings). The only thing I haven't changed is the core parking -- I've customized the other two plans with 50% core parking but left the Ryzen plan at 100%.

We'll see if I can tell any difference between them.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Installed the new power plan. Didn't like its standard settings, so modified it to my liking. It now downclocks like the Balanced and High Performance plans (which I have also modified with the exact same settings). The only thing I haven't changed is the core parking -- I've customized the other two plans with 50% core parking but left the Ryzen plan at 100%.
> 
> We'll see if I can tell any difference between them.


I must ask, how do you do advanced customization of Win 10 power plans? I dont get any options in the Processor power management section whatsoever, other than active and passive.


----------



## madweazl

Board does great with the m.2 slot in auto; currently at 140 BCLK without issue but like before, the RAM has to be below 3200 at this point (might be able to tweak that a bit later).


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Board does great with the m.2 slot in auto; currently at 140 BCLK without issue but like before, the RAM has to be below 3200 at this point (might be able to tweak that a bit later).


hmm I will say that I have the one issue I have with my board is with BCLK. Anything 110 and above for me windows refuses to load. I get to the black screen with the blue window, but there is never a loading indicator. It just sticks there. That is why I stopped at 109.2, which is thankfully enough to get ram @ 3200


----------



## madweazl

I was able to boot at BCLK 141 (ram @ 3007) but it froze up shortly after so that looks to be about the max for me. I havent run anything at these settings to see if they make a difference (I suspect not) but it was interesting to see how far I could push the drive on auto.


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Actual temp is likely 59° vice 39°. In BIOS, make sure SenseMI Skew is disabled.


I thought only the 1800x and 1700x do that, does the 1700 also suffer from that?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> I thought only the 1800x and 1700x do that, does the 1700 also suffer from that?


The 1700 should be disabled; the others apparently stay enabled.

On another note, I couldnt get the RAM over 3200 regardless of settings.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I must ask, how do you do advanced customization of Win 10 power plans? I dont get any options in the Processor power management section whatsoever, other than active and passive.


Mine has maximum CPU clock speed plus minimum and maximum processor states.


----------



## Keith Myers

And it doesn't even install. Just get an error message to contact the author.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Mine has maximum CPU clock speed plus minimum and maximum processor states.


Mine have been missing since the day I installed Windows 10. I know they were present when I had windows 7 Ultimate. damn microcrap...

Know how to add them back?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> And it doesn't even install. Just get an error message to contact the author.


The power plan doesnt show up for me either, and I think it may have something to do with my already gimped options in my current power plans.


----------



## WR-HW95

I noticed weird thing yesterday.
Thing is that when I set last week 2 -> 4 sticks memory and updated Windows, my CPU score in 3Dmark03 went down 1220%.
So i updated windows again yesterday and tested again... it was still broken so took 2 sticks off board thinking if it is some memory bug.
I cant get my board boot with 2x16gb @ 3200... it just ends up with 0d code







. Tested it on 2666 divider and its still broken so its Windows10 bug.
Set back 4x16gb and booted again on first try on 3200.


----------



## ShiftyJ

What would the Vcore offset be for 1.4v on a 1700 using Pstates?


----------



## Dwaindibbly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Mine have been missing since the day I installed Windows 10. I know they were present when I had windows 7 Ultimate. damn microcrap...
> 
> Know how to add them back?


I followed the instructions in gupstergs thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db


----------



## muffins

how accurate is cpu core voltage svi2 tfn? i noticed after installing and switching to amd's ryzen balance plan the svi2 voltage doesn't match the motherboard cpu vcore voltage at idle. idle show something like 0.600v's while svi2 shows 1.2-1.5v's. i have my processor set to auto / defaults with xfr enabled so no overclock and auto voltage.

edit:
i switched over to regular balance and it shows it dropping down to 0.xxx range like it use to. go back to the ryzen balance and its 1.2-1.5v's. hmm. odd. i also noticed the ryzen profile sets minimum processor state to 90%. interesting. wondering if that's one of the fancy tricks they did to help allow for quick ramp up.

edit: #2
hah, figured it out. i set regular balance and high performance profiles 90% and both showed the same thing as the ryzen balance. 90% on the minimum processor state causes the 1.2-1.5v's to show in the svi2 while vcore still shows dropping down to 0.x* volt range. i guess 90% min state causes svi2 to not show correctly? i guess this is by design by amd.

i can't believe the cpu is receiving 1.2+v's if the vcore is showing 0.x* volts. motherboard vcore is what the motherboard is sending correct? if so, i can't see the cpu some how drawing more than what the motherboard is giving it unless the cpu is pulling extra voltage from the twisting nether.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwaindibbly*
> 
> I followed the instructions in gupstergs thread
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db


I've been searchin all me life fer this.


----------



## Reikoji

Decided it was time to test Liquid Nitrogen on ram. Momentary all-time high ram speeds obtained!


----------



## elmor

Got some new BIOS so I'll pull the previous ones (obselete). All new BIOSes has the Voltage offset during recovery bug fixed. Would be very nice to get some feedback on which is working best for you guys in terms of DRAM compability.

*Test BIOS 0079*

Test BIOS with new AGESA 1004a, with a couple of bugfixes. Up to 5% performance increases in specific applications. Also has P-state overclocking working with BCLK increase. If you want to keep C-states, make sure to set Advanced\AMD CBS\Zen Common Options\Global C-state Control = Enabled. There are two new settings under AMD CBS\UMC Common Options\DDR4 Common Options\ you might want to take a look at, Fail_CNT and ProcODT. Fail_CNT decides how many times to retry when DRAM training fails (F9 -> 0d), default is now 1. ProcODT can help improve your DRAM overclocking. There's a setting available also on previous BIOSes under AMD CBS\UMC Common Options\DRAM Memory Mapping named BankGroupSwap. If you have 2x Single-Rank modules you can try setting this to Disabled and you might see some performance boost in certain applications.

*Test BIOS 0081*

Same as 0079 but has ProcODT default = 53.3 ohm

*Test BIOS 0082*

Same as 0081 but with a DRAM compability patch for the below part numbers

CMK16GX4M4A2133C13
AHU08GGB13CGT7G
PV416G240C5QK
F4-2400C15Q-32GRR
TCD44G2400C14BK
F4-2666C16Q2-64GRB
AVD4UZ126661504G
BLT8G4D26AFTA.16FAD
IMA41GU6MFR8N-C F0
MD16GK4D4266615AXR
HX430C15PB2K4/16
HX430C15PBK4/32
AX4U3333W4G16-QGZ
GAM4DBLBM2133D15IE041C
TC48G24S817
SP004GBLFU213N02
78.C1GM3.AF10B
F4-3200C16D-8GVKB

MTA4ATF51264AZ-2G6B1
MTA8ATF1G64AZ-2G3B1
MTA16ATF2G64AZ-2G6B1
HMA41GU7AFR8N-TF T0
HMA451U7AFR8N-TF T0
HMA41GU6AFR8N-UH N0
M378A2K43BB1-CTD
M378A1K43BB1-CRC
M378A1G43EB1-CRC

*Test BIOS 0083*

Same as 0081 but with "2T" DRAM Mode when using above 2666 DRAM Ratio.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> *New beta BIOS 1101*
> 
> Still AGESA 1002. A couple of bugfixes, most importantly has the safe mode offset voltage fixed (not staying at previous value any more).
> 
> *New test BIOS 0079*
> 
> Test BIOS with new AGESA 1004. Up to 5% performance increases in specific applications. Also has P-state overclocking working with BCLK increase. If you want to keep C-states, make sure to set Advanced\AMD CBS\Zen Common Options\Global C-state Control = Enabled. There are two new settings under AMD CBS\UMC Common Options\DDR4 Common Options\ you might want to take a look at, Fail_CNT and ProcODT. Fail_CNT decides how many times to retry when DRAM training fails (F9 -> 0d), default is now 1. ProcODT can help improve your DRAM overclocking, default value is 53.3 ohm. There's a setting available also on previous BIOSes under AMD CBS\UMC Common Options\DRAM Memory Mapping named BankGroupSwap. If you have 2x Single-Rank modules you can try setting this to Disabled and you might see some performance boost in certain applications.


Been waiting for this


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> *New beta BIOS 1101*
> 
> Still AGESA 1002. A couple of bugfixes, most importantly has the safe mode offset voltage fixed (not staying at previous value any more).
> 
> *New test BIOS 0079*
> 
> Test BIOS with new AGESA 1004. Up to 5% performance increases in specific applications. Also has P-state overclocking working with BCLK increase. If you want to keep C-states, make sure to set Advanced\AMD CBS\Zen Common Options\Global C-state Control = Enabled. There are two new settings under AMD CBS\UMC Common Options\DDR4 Common Options\ you might want to take a look at, Fail_CNT and ProcODT. Fail_CNT decides how many times to retry when DRAM training fails (F9 -> 0d), default is now 1. ProcODT can help improve your DRAM overclocking, default value is 53.3 ohm. There's a setting available also on previous BIOSes under AMD CBS\UMC Common Options\DRAM Memory Mapping named BankGroupSwap. If you have 2x Single-Rank modules you can try setting this to Disabled and you might see some performance boost in certain applications.


P states with BCLK increase









Restore bios defaults before flashing correct?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> *New beta BIOS 1101*
> 
> Still AGESA 1002. A couple of bugfixes, most importantly has the safe mode offset voltage fixed (not staying at previous value any more).
> 
> *New test BIOS 0079*
> 
> Test BIOS with new AGESA 1004. Up to 5% performance increases in specific applications. Also has P-state overclocking working with BCLK increase. If you want to keep C-states, make sure to set Advanced\AMD CBS\Zen Common Options\Global C-state Control = Enabled. There are two new settings under AMD CBS\UMC Common Options\DDR4 Common Options\ you might want to take a look at, Fail_CNT and ProcODT. Fail_CNT decides how many times to retry when DRAM training fails (F9 -> 0d), default is now 1. ProcODT can help improve your DRAM overclocking, default value is 53.3 ohm. There's a setting available also on previous BIOSes under AMD CBS\UMC Common Options\DRAM Memory Mapping named BankGroupSwap. If you have 2x Single-Rank modules you can try setting this to Disabled and you might see some performance boost in certain applications.


Would love to see anyone with corsair lpx that couldnt get to 3200mhz give this a try and see if it ends up going from 2933 to 3200 and staying there.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> *New beta BIOS 1101*
> 
> Still AGESA 1002. A couple of bugfixes, most importantly has the safe mode offset voltage fixed (not staying at previous value any more).
> 
> *New test BIOS 0079*
> 
> Test BIOS with new AGESA 1004a, based on 1101. Up to 5% performance increases in specific applications. Also has P-state overclocking working with BCLK increase. If you want to keep C-states, make sure to set Advanced\AMD CBS\Zen Common Options\Global C-state Control = Enabled. There are two new settings under AMD CBS\UMC Common Options\DDR4 Common Options\ you might want to take a look at, Fail_CNT and ProcODT. Fail_CNT decides how many times to retry when DRAM training fails (F9 -> 0d), default is now 1. ProcODT can help improve your DRAM overclocking, default value is 53.3 ohm. There's a setting available also on previous BIOSes under AMD CBS\UMC Common Options\DRAM Memory Mapping named BankGroupSwap. If you have 2x Single-Rank modules you can try setting this to Disabled and you might see some performance boost in certain applications.


Sounds great! Can we expect any new memory dividers coming down the pike?


----------



## gupsterg

@elmor

Cheers







, gonna go 0079







. Hoping new AGESA has SMU FW update







.


----------



## Reikoji

Guinea pig #unknown reporting.

The bug where if you change the Vid in Pstate the state will not change persists. Stuck in Pstate 3, 2402 mhz, 109.2 bclk

end report. /reboot


----------



## ShiftyJ

Certain my boot time increased with 0079, was pretty slow before.


----------



## geoxile

Any way to have the ROG LEDs turn off when the PC is shutdown?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Any way to have the ROG LEDs turn off when the PC is shutdown?


Yea its under the options under device configuration i think, if you scroll down youll see Aura turn off while hibernation/sleep something like that.


----------



## majestynl

@elmor thanks !!

Can you tell us a bit more about the issues you see on New test BIOS 0079 ?
This will help us to test it better.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> *New beta BIOS 1101*
> 
> Still AGESA 1002. A couple of bugfixes, most importantly has the safe mode offset voltage fixed (not staying at previous value any more).
> 
> *New test BIOS 0079*
> 
> Test BIOS with new AGESA 1004a, based on 1101. Up to 5% performance increases in specific applications. Also has P-state overclocking working with BCLK increase. If you want to keep C-states, make sure to set Advanced\AMD CBS\Zen Common Options\Global C-state Control = Enabled. There are two new settings under AMD CBS\UMC Common Options\DDR4 Common Options\ you might want to take a look at, Fail_CNT and ProcODT. Fail_CNT decides how many times to retry when DRAM training fails (F9 -> 0d), default is now 1. ProcODT can help improve your DRAM overclocking, default value is 53.3 ohm. There's a setting available also on previous BIOSes under AMD CBS\UMC Common Options\DRAM Memory Mapping named BankGroupSwap. If you have 2x Single-Rank modules you can try setting this to Disabled and you might see some performance boost in certain applications.


Pops corks, throws confetti, just in time for me to try the beta out tommorow! Thanks for letting us know and keeping us informed, elmor, we really do appreciate it


----------



## bashru

still no luck with 3200 lpx 16gb sticks with 0079 bios


----------



## Reikoji

I may be wring about the VID in Pstate bug still persisting. gonna check it out


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bashru*
> 
> still no luck with 3200 lpx 16gb sticks with 0079 bios


Super lame, have you tried clearing the cmos before and after updating and maybe even pulling the cmos battery and giving it a complete fresh start?

You on a 2x8 or 2x16?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mogdy*
> 
> ok for my fury x stucked at pcie 1.1, i found, flash with a not uefi bios


No issues







.


----------



## bashru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Super lame, have you tried clearing the cmos before and after updating and maybe even pulling the cmos battery and giving it a complete fresh start?
> 
> You on a 2x8 or 2x16?


sure, it works at 2666, and now at 2800 with 105 bclk, but not any higher


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I may be wring about the VID in Pstate bug still persisting. gonna check it out


Nope, its still there. Still have to use offset after setting a Pstate frequency that requires voltage increase.

Pstate 1 set to 3800, which equates to 4149.6 at BCLK 109.2, offset of +0.0875, LLC 3 (set in windows).


----------



## gupsterg

New SMU FW in 0079







.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bashru*
> 
> sure, it works at 2666, and now at 2800 with 105 bclk, but not any higher


Well thats what the may update is for, i thought you had 2x8 and couldnt get to 3200. Pretty sure 2x16gb is dual rank and those won't run at 3200mhz just yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> New SMU FW in 0079
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Very nice, not sure i want to give it a go just yet its still a test BIOS but who knows. If someone on LPX stuck on 2933 can get to 3200 on em ill try it out but otherwise im stable with ZERO issues im sticking with it.


----------



## Reikoji

Well, changes made to multiplier or voltage in AI suite 3 don't revert your custom Pstating. Still trottles down accordingly.


----------



## Reikoji

I'm up to no good again. Death clocking w/ P states.

Edit: of course it didnt even survive 1min of RealBench


----------



## SpecChum

I'm at work, so can't test anything at the minute.

Can anyone whose lights didn't work on 1002 please advise if these new bioses fixes it?


----------



## BoMbY

Does someone know an explanation for what the new ProcODT is exactly? What would be more stable, lower or higher values? What are the safe values?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> how accurate is cpu core voltage svi2 tfn? i noticed after installing and switching to amd's ryzen balance plan the svi2 voltage doesn't match the motherboard cpu vcore voltage at idle.


Software measurements are always software measurements.
For accurate and exact figures there is no other choice but to use an external measuring device (i.e. a multimeter).

If any of your cores are clocked let's say to > 3GHz, how do you expect that the voltage could be in the < 0.75V range? All of the cores share the same power plane (VDDCR_CPU), so obviously you cannot be running at extremely low voltages if any of the cores is in high performance (clock) state.

All cores must be low power states (and some power gated) before those extremely low voltage levels are possible.


----------



## Ubardog

@elmor

Nice bios the Bios Voltage bug from Fail is gone Pstate and Voltage's are safe for me.









Ref and Pstate working good

But in less than 5 mins i got this...



I have Had things like this across all bios's. Inc. Ram changing Freq and command rate Tras ect. also see random Voltages here and there. 3v on SVI ,173v on SB
In past few Days i have post examples on this tread.

Should I be worried? should i think about returning ?

Was hoping new bios sorted it. but anomaly's are popping up after bios update too


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> If any of your cores are clocked let's say to > 3GHz, how do you expect that the voltage could be in the < 0.75V range? All of the cores share the same power plane (VDDCR_CPU), so obviously you cannot be running at extremely low voltages if any of the cores is in high performance (clock) state.


But the problem is that the software vs. DMM measurements is the other way around. SVI2 measures high voltages while DMM (and CH6 Vcore sensor) measure low voltages. Furthermore SVI2 voltage seems to just be full (max) voltage using the HP profile and around 0.8 V using the Balanced or PS profiles.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

2912MHz NP at CL14 -> but games won't work at 106 and more FSB (BLCk)







(Max for me now is 105 for FSB)

Went down to 79ns at 2800MHz CL14








We need now New D.O.C.P. for RAM detection -> with TRc at 70-75 + other Timings then it will fly at 3200MHz NP













UPD.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> But the problem is that the software vs. DMM measurements is the other way around. SVI2 measures high voltages while DMM (and CH6 Vcore sensor) measure low voltages. Furthermore SVI2 voltage seems to just be full (max) voltage using the HP profile and around 0.8 V using the Balanced or PS profiles.


Actually DMM measured at the points are a bit higher then SVI2. Mine is 1.268 DMM compared to 1.197 SVI2 TFN.


----------



## gupsterg

@Mumak

New SMU FW in UEFI 0079 has fixed issue where I had to wait >90sec to launch HWiNFO or got stuck data







.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Actually DMM measured at the points are a bit higher then SVI2. Mine is 1.268 DMM compared to 1.197 SVI2 TFN.


Same here on all boards I've tested (regardless where the SW reading is sourced).


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Actually DMM measured at the points are a bit higher then SVI2. Mine is 1.268 DMM compared to 1.197 SVI2 TFN.


It's all a bit confused with these sensors. What I meant was full on idle where CH6 Vcore read around 0.5 V, my DMM measures around 0.6something V at the CPU socket and SVI2 either reads 1.4 V (likely depending on what you set in BIOS) or 0.8 V depending on the active Windows profile.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Mumak
> 
> New SMU FW in UEFI 0079 has fixed issue where I had to wait >90sec to launch HWiNFO or got stuck data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Great, thanks for the feedback.
Sorry, haven't been following this thread for several days, so where is this update available ?
Oh, few days ago I became a member of the C6H owner's club







Thanks ASUS and Jon !


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Great, thanks for the feedback.
> Sorry, haven't been following this thread for several days, so where is this update available ?
> Oh, few days ago I became a member of the C6H owner's club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ASUS and Jon !


Wahhhayy Gratz

Just look up for elmor post


----------



## Timur Born

By the way, not only does the new Ryzen power increase consumption compared to Balance and Power Saver, but it also causes my CH6's VRM section to buzz audibly. This is an indication that the CPU frequency is increased very often.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Hmm, to upgrade BIOS or not......


----------



## Ubardog

@Mumak
I know your busy, could you please take a look at these to post's

Could this be just a read error or something more .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/7200_100#post_25989356

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/7400_100#post_25993252

thanks


----------



## murrayd222

First time post here. After a long time since leaving AMD with the launch of the C2D line, I went back to AMD with an R 1700 and a C6H. I got some F4-3200C14D-16GTZ in hopes of getting DDR to 3200, but it won't post when I change to DOHC Standard and leave it at 3200 14-14-14-34. If I simply reduce 3200 to 2933, it boots up fine. I'm on BIOS 1002. My previous build was a 2600k on an AsRock Z77 Extreme 4, so there are numerous BIOS settings in the C6H that I've never even seen before.

Any suggestions on getting my ram to 3200 would be appreciated.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> @Mumak
> I know your busy, could you please take a look at these to post's
> 
> Could this be just a read error or something more .
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/7200_100#post_25989356
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/7400_100#post_25993252
> 
> thanks


Definitively some erratic readout, but don't know why that happens. Will try to filter out some of those invalid valued in the next build.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Great, thanks for the feedback.
> Sorry, haven't been following this thread for several days, so where is this update available ?
> Oh, few days ago I became a member of the C6H owner's club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ASUS and Jon !


Sweet







, it seems Elmor has updated his post with more goodies








.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Got some new BIOS so I'll pull the previous ones (obselete). All new BIOSes has the Voltage offset during recovery bug fixed. Would be very nice to get some feedback on which is working best for you guys in terms of DRAM compability.
> 
> *Test BIOS 0079*
> 
> Test BIOS with new AGESA 1004a, with a couple of bugfixes. Up to 5% performance increases in specific applications. Also has P-state overclocking working with BCLK increase. If you want to keep C-states, make sure to set Advanced\AMD CBS\Zen Common Options\Global C-state Control = Enabled. There are two new settings under AMD CBS\UMC Common Options\DDR4 Common Options\ you might want to take a look at, Fail_CNT and ProcODT. Fail_CNT decides how many times to retry when DRAM training fails (F9 -> 0d), default is now 1. ProcODT can help improve your DRAM overclocking. There's a setting available also on previous BIOSes under AMD CBS\UMC Common Options\DRAM Memory Mapping named BankGroupSwap. If you have 2x Single-Rank modules you can try setting this to Disabled and you might see some performance boost in certain applications.
> 
> *Test BIOS 0081*
> 
> Same as 0079 but has ProcODT default = 53.3 ohm
> 
> *Test BIOS 0082*
> 
> Same as 0081 but with a DRAM compability patch for the below part numbers
> 
> CMK16GX4M4A2133C13
> AHU08GGB13CGT7G
> PV416G240C5QK
> F4-2400C15Q-32GRR
> TCD44G2400C14BK
> F4-2666C16Q2-64GRB
> AVD4UZ126661504G
> BLT8G4D26AFTA.16FAD
> IMA41GU6MFR8N-C F0
> MD16GK4D4266615AXR
> HX430C15PB2K4/16
> HX430C15PBK4/32
> AX4U3333W4G16-QGZ
> GAM4DBLBM2133D15IE041C
> TC48G24S817
> SP004GBLFU213N02
> 78.C1GM3.AF10B
> F4-3200C16D-8GVKB
> 
> MTA4ATF51264AZ-2G6B1
> MTA8ATF1G64AZ-2G3B1
> MTA16ATF2G64AZ-2G6B1
> HMA41GU7AFR8N-TF T0
> HMA451U7AFR8N-TF T0
> HMA41GU6AFR8N-UH N0
> M378A2K43BB1-CTD
> M378A1K43BB1-CRC
> M378A1G43EB1-CRC
> 
> *Test BIOS 0083*
> 
> Same as 0081 but with "2T" DRAM Mode when using above 2666 DRAM Ratio.


Cheers Elmor







, fun weekend ahead for us!







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Well thats what the may update is for, i thought you had 2x8 and couldnt get to 3200. Pretty sure 2x16gb is dual rank and those won't run at 3200mhz just yet.
> Very nice, not sure i want to give it a go just yet its still a test BIOS but who knows. If someone on LPX stuck on 2933 can get to 3200 on em ill try it out but otherwise im stable with ZERO issues im sticking with it.


Stop being a whimp and just flash up man!


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murrayd222*
> 
> First time post here. After a long time since leaving AMD with the launch of the C2D line, I went back to AMD with an R 1700 and a C6H. I got some F4-3200C14D-16GTZ in hopes of getting DDR to 3200, but it won't post when I change to DOHC Standard and leave it at 3200 14-14-14-34. If I simply reduce 3200 to 2933, it boots up fine. I'm on BIOS 1002. My previous build was a 2600k on an AsRock Z77 Extreme 4, so there are numerous BIOS settings in the C6H that I've never even seen before.
> 
> Any suggestions on getting my ram to 3200 would be appreciated.


I would try first setting an SOC of 0.95v, and set your VTTDDR to 0.6798v. Save and exit. Re-enter BIOS. Set your DRAM and DRAM boot voltage to 1.35v. Save and exit. Re-enter BIOS. Set loose timings on your current bootable RAM settings, like 18-18-18-18-48. Save and exit. Re-enter BIOS. Now raise your RAM setting to 3200. Save and exit. Re-enter BIOS. Set your timings, for that set use 14-14-14-14-34. Save and exit, cross your fingers you passed RAM training.

Edit. Do not use DOCP. Set your BCLK manually. Sometimes you have to overclock your CPU to get higher RAM speeds to train as well. So maybe even try a light overclock to 3.6 or 3.8ghz.


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Definitively some erratic readout, but don't know why that happens. Will try to filter out some of those invalid valued in the next build.


Thx man dose that mean i can take my adult diapers off now









Have you had any other report of this sort of erratic Readouts from any other source or am I the only one?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it seems Elmor has updated his post with more goodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Cheers Elmor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , fun weekend ahead for us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Stop being a whimp and just flash up man!


Yea just saw the extra goodies, unfortunately my ram isn't in that list. Its not even on the QVL which leads me to believe the people who have the Corsair LPX ram might have the older revision that is on the QVL list.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Thx man dose that mean i can take my adult diapers off now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you had any other report of this sort of erratic Readouts from any other source or am I the only one?


No, haven't seen such values yet.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

What are these ones?

BIOS 0083 0081 + "2T" DRAM mode
BIOS 0082 0081 + specific DRAM patches
BIOS 0081 0081 + ProcODT = 53.3 ohm

Just got added to the OP.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> What are these ones?
> 
> BIOS 0083 0081 + "2T" DRAM mode
> BIOS 0082 0081 + specific DRAM patches
> BIOS 0081 0081 + ProcODT = 53.3 ohm
> 
> Just got added to the OP.


Test BIOS 0079

Test BIOS with new AGESA 1004a, with a couple of bugfixes. Up to 5% performance increases in specific applications. Also has P-state overclocking working with BCLK increase. If you want to keep C-states, make sure to set Advanced\AMD CBS\Zen Common Options\Global C-state Control = Enabled. There are two new settings under AMD CBS\UMC Common Options\DDR4 Common Options\ you might want to take a look at, Fail_CNT and ProcODT. Fail_CNT decides how many times to retry when DRAM training fails (F9 -> 0d), default is now 1. ProcODT can help improve your DRAM overclocking. There's a setting available also on previous BIOSes under AMD CBS\UMC Common Options\DRAM Memory Mapping named BankGroupSwap. If you have 2x Single-Rank modules you can try setting this to Disabled and you might see some performance boost in certain applications.

Test BIOS 0081

Same as 0079 but has ProcODT default = 53.3 ohm

Test BIOS 0082

Same as 0081 but with a DRAM compability patch for the below part numbers

CMK16GX4M4A2133C13
AHU08GGB13CGT7G
PV416G240C5QK
F4-2400C15Q-32GRR
TCD44G2400C14BK
F4-2666C16Q2-64GRB
AVD4UZ126661504G
BLT8G4D26AFTA.16FAD
IMA41GU6MFR8N-C F0
MD16GK4D4266615AXR
HX430C15PB2K4/16
HX430C15PBK4/32
AX4U3333W4G16-QGZ
GAM4DBLBM2133D15IE041C
TC48G24S817
SP004GBLFU213N02
78.C1GM3.AF10B
F4-3200C16D-8GVKB

MTA4ATF51264AZ-2G6B1
MTA8ATF1G64AZ-2G3B1
MTA16ATF2G64AZ-2G6B1
HMA41GU7AFR8N-TF T0
HMA451U7AFR8N-TF T0
HMA41GU6AFR8N-UH N0
M378A2K43BB1-CTD
M378A1K43BB1-CRC
M378A1G43EB1-CRC

Test BIOS 0083

Same as 0081 but with "2T" DRAM Mode when using above 2666 DRAM Ratio.

I'm guessing all of em are using the new microcode as well?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Thx man dose that mean i can take my adult diapers off now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you had any other report of this sort of erratic Readouts from any other source or am I the only one?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> No, haven't seen such values yet.
Click to expand...

Not had wild readings as Ubardog for several of the past builds. Looking through a lot of hours worth of testing on v5.50-3130 it looks all sweet.


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea just saw the extra goodies, unfortunately my ram isn't in that list. Its not even on the QVL which leads me to believe the people who have the Corsair LPX ram might have the older revision that is on the QVL list.




3200 16 16 16 16 36 @1.35v with 104 Bkcl atm

Last night i did a 3200 16 16 16 16 36 @1.35v 8hr memHTC test all pass'ed


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> 
> 
> 3200 16 16 16 16 36 @1.35v with 104 Bkcl atm
> 
> Last night i did a 3200 16 16 16 16 36 @1.35v 8hr memHTC test all pass'ed


Right, im trying to do it without bclk lol. Im ay 2933 no issues.


----------



## carlosdivega

Hi all,
now I started with some light OC of my Ryzen 1700X on the C6H. I did a PState OC to 3.8 Ghz. SOC voltage was not increased. There was no memory OC. I'm running very basic Avexir Core Series red Led DDR4-2400 memory. This memory can't be recommended for the Ryzen platform.

The following occurrences happend:

1.) When using Pstate OC the Ryzen VCore stays more or less within the set boundaries. When running with NO OC and all parameters to default VCore is really spiking high.
2.) It looks like when all parameters for the CPU are will within the "Green" zone using PState OC XFR is still kicking in. As you can see in the screen shoot the max core clock was 3,932 Mhz.

The screen shoot shows the OC to 3.8 Ghz. Prime 95 small FFT's and Furmark where running at the same time, causing the "high" values of temperature.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I'm guessing all of em are using the new microcode as well?


Yes, AGESA, MicroCode, SMU FW







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> What are these ones?
> 
> BIOS 0083 0081 + "2T" DRAM mode
> BIOS 0082 0081 + specific DRAM patches
> BIOS 0081 0081 + ProcODT = 53.3 ohm
> 
> Just got added to the OP.


0079 is like the base UEFI for "new batch of UEFI" released today (AGESA 1004a test version, with bugfixes).
0081 is same as 0079 but ProcODT = 53.3 ohm
0082 is same as 0081 but specific DRAM patches



Spoiler: DRAM Patches PN in 0082



CMK16GX4M4A2133C13
AHU08GGB13CGT7G
PV416G240C5QK
F4-2400C15Q-32GRR
TCD44G2400C14BK
F4-2666C16Q2-64GRB
AVD4UZ126661504G
BLT8G4D26AFTA.16FAD
IMA41GU6MFR8N-C F0
MD16GK4D4266615AXR
HX430C15PB2K4/16
HX430C15PBK4/32
AX4U3333W4G16-QGZ
GAM4DBLBM2133D15IE041C
TC48G24S817
SP004GBLFU213N02
78.C1GM3.AF10B
F4-3200C16D-8GVKB

MTA4ATF51264AZ-2G6B1
MTA8ATF1G64AZ-2G3B1
MTA16ATF2G64AZ-2G6B1
HMA41GU7AFR8N-TF T0
HMA451U7AFR8N-TF T0
HMA41GU6AFR8N-UH N0
M378A2K43BB1-CTD
M378A1K43BB1-CRC
M378A1G43EB1-CRC



0083 is same as 0081 but instead RAM straps 2666MHz+ have 2T instead of 1T, may help some attain higher RAM speed/compatibility.
Quote:


> There are two new settings under AMD CBS\UMC Common Options\DDR4 Common Options\ you might want to take a look at, *Fail_CNT* and *ProcODT*.
> 
> *Fail_CNT* decides how many times to retry when DRAM training fails (F9 -> 0d), default is now 1.
> 
> *ProcODT* can help improve your DRAM overclocking, default value is 53.3 ohm.
> 
> There's a setting available also on previous BIOSes under *AMD CBS\UMC Common Options\DRAM Memory Mapping* named *BankGroupSwap*. If you have 2x Single-Rank modules you can try setting this to Disabled and you might see some performance boost in certain applications.


----------



## Ubardog

@Mumak

newbios.CSV 1121k .CSV file



Edit 3nd one today This log registers 2 @ 170 odd volts on SB again

here is log and screenshot

Is there any more info i can give you ?


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> @Mumak
> 
> newbios.CSV 1121k .CSV file
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd one today 170 odd volts on SB again
> 
> here is log and screenshot
> 
> Is there any more info i can give you ?


Thanks, that should be enough to know what erratic SB voltages to filter out.
Seems to happen quite often for you, are you perhaps running multiple monitoring tools in parallel? That could be one of reasons.

What do you think about this @elmor ?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The raw readout is 0xD850. 0xD8 is used as indicator for temps not present, so looks like some conflict...


----------



## gupsterg

@elmor

Little typo in UEFI 0079?



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







And one other query, initially you posted:-



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> New test BIOS 0079
> 
> Test BIOS with new AGESA 1004a, based on 1101. Up to 5% performance increases in specific applications. Also has P-state overclocking working with BCLK increase. If you want to keep C-states, make sure to set Advanced\AMD CBS\Zen Common Options\Global C-state Control = Enabled. There are two new settings under AMD CBS\UMC Common Options\DDR4 Common Options\ you might want to take a look at, Fail_CNT and ProcODT. Fail_CNT decides how many times to retry when DRAM training fails (F9 -> 0d), default is now 1. *ProcODT can help improve your DRAM overclocking, default value is 53.3 ohm.* There's a setting available also on previous BIOSes under AMD CBS\UMC Common Options\DRAM Memory Mapping named BankGroupSwap. If you have 2x Single-Rank modules you can try setting this to Disabled and you might see some performance boost in certain






Then on update to post it went:-



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Test BIOS 0079
> 
> Test BIOS with new AGESA 1004a, with a couple of bugfixes. Up to 5% performance increases in specific applications. Also has P-state overclocking working with BCLK increase. If you want to keep C-states, make sure to set Advanced\AMD CBS\Zen Common Options\Global C-state Control = Enabled. There are two new settings under AMD CBS\UMC Common Options\DDR4 Common Options\ you might want to take a look at, Fail_CNT and ProcODT. Fail_CNT decides how many times to retry when DRAM training fails (F9 -> 0d), default is now 1. ProcODT can help improve your DRAM overclocking. There's a setting available also on previous BIOSes under AMD CBS\UMC Common Options\DRAM Memory Mapping named BankGroupSwap. If you have 2x Single-Rank modules you can try setting this to Disabled and you might see some performance boost in certain applications.
> 
> Test BIOS 0081
> 
> Same as 0079 but has ProcODT default = 53.3 ohm






So in 0079 what is ProcODT default = ????

Cheers







.


----------



## elmor

We will have official 1102 soon which is identical to 0081. Next iteration of BIOSes will fix P-state 0 + VID getting stuck at P1.

To change SIO CPU temperature sensor to match Tctl, use this software. Let me know if it helps.

sio_tempsrc_t1.zip 550k .zip file



0079 with GSKill FlareX 2x8GB at 3500 with refclk + p-states











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> P states with BCLK increase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Restore bios defaults before flashing correct?


Better safe than sorry.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> @elmor thanks !!
> 
> Can you tell us a bit more about the issues you see on New test BIOS 0079 ?
> This will help us to test it better.


No added issues AFAIK.


----------



## SpecChum

@elmor

Any update on the rgb lighting being permanently off on these new bioses?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> To change SIO CPU temperature sensor to match Tctl, use this software. Let me know if it helps.
> 
> sio_tempsrc_t1.zip 550k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thank you







, works sweet on 0079 currently







.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , works sweet on 0079 currently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


How did you get DIMM temperatures on yours? Just a guess as to which is which?


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Thanks, that should be enough to know what erratic SB voltages to filter out.
> Seems to happen quite often for you, are you perhaps running multiple monitoring tools in parallel? That could be one of reasons.
> 
> What do you think about this @elmor ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The raw readout is 0xD850. 0xD8 is used as indicator for temps not present, so looks like some conflict...


Only that evil Nzxt Cam software!!!!!!!

Just uninstalled it cleaned reg's- Rebooted clean reg again







Powered down cleared Cmos removed battery.

Reflashed cleared Cmos and re-set OC in bios.

Running log now, Will change my rad fans to board later, they are still running but for now i will idle pc and check HW64

Thanks again for your time Mumak, Much appreciated









Edit 13 mins of up time after doing this another Voltage bug
It was not Cam. nothing else running apart from Kaspersky drivers and HD64 and modzlia


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> To change SIO CPU temperature sensor to match Tctl, use this software. Let me know if it helps.


What "onboard sensor" is this? SIO displays Tctl +5C most of the time, but certain situations seem to change that behavior (drastically).


----------



## Mumak

Flashed 0083, but VID was still stuck @ 1.550 V


----------



## gupsterg

I'm on Win 7, are you on Win 10?


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I'm on Win 7, are you on Win 10?


Yep, and RS2 already


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Flashed 0083, but VID was still stuck @ 1.550 V


I thought that VID was set by AMD and doesnt change am i wrong?

I started mine up right away as my pc booted and its showing 1.225, maybe thats the way to use it just open it up immediately at boot up. Not sure but thats what mine shows even after closing it haha.

So is everyone using 0079 to test out for now?


----------



## gupsterg

@elmor

After reboot SIO sensor reverts to "out of sync" operation







. Is there an option in UEFI that will accomplish what app does? cheers.

@bluej511

The G.Skill RAM have sensors, Corsair LPX and Crucial Ballistix not for me.

@Mumak

Repeated testing all seems to be working correctly for me on Win 7. I see only minor changes on CPU clock like .x MHz until ~90secs have passed, then it drops to idle. Before UEFI 0079 all sensor data IIRC just stuck for me unless I exit HWiNFO and relaunch or wait >90sec after OS load to launch it.

You want log / debug file?


----------



## Mumak

I launched HWiNFO while all cores were under full load and VID was @ 1.55V. Then I suspended the load and it went immediately down. Resumed load again and VID went up, but to normal levels..


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> I launched HWiNFO while all cores were under full load and VID was @ 1.55V. Then I suspended the load and it went immediately down. Resumed load again and VID went up, but to normal levels..


I just tried that using cinebench but im still on 1002 and it stayed at 1.225 for me. Usually if i wait for the system to fully boot it will show 1.55 though. I may try 0079 and see what happens but considering my system is fine and stable not sure i want to yet, not even sure what improvements there is. W10 creators update is around the corner as well so should be a nice mix.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

0079 seems to hang reboots on Linux. I'll see if I can reproduce it on 1002.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

POST seems to be sped up quite a bit. Not sure if it's placebo or just the "butt dyno" as it is in the automotive world.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> I launched HWiNFO while all cores were under full load and VID was @ 1.55V. Then I suspended the load and it went immediately down. Resumed load again and VID went up, but to normal levels..


Dunno about load on cores.

So prior to 0079 I launch HWiNFO instantly after OS load/logon, I get 1.55V VID and stuck sensor data. If I waited >90secs after OS load/logon no occurrence.

On 0079 I launch HWiNFO instantly after OS load/logon, all sensors "bounce around" like normal except CPU clock on all cores is as my OC 3.8GHz *but* it fluctuates ~ .xMHz (so isn't stuck) then when in task manager uptime hits ~90secs+ CPU clock goes to idle (ie ~1.5GHz).


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Anyone know the upper limits voltage-wise for the IMC?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> POST seems to be sped up quite a bit. Not sure if it's placebo or just the "butt dyno" as it is in the automotive world.


Hey now dont ever underestimate the butt dyno, its usually correct haha. I did notice that posting on the ch6 is noticeably slower then the gaming 5 by quite a bit. The CH6 almost puts my monitor to sleep, if i dont spam the DEL key i wouldnt even see the post screen.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Hey now dont ever underestimate the butt dyno, its usually correct haha. I did notice that posting on the ch6 is noticeably slower then the gaming 5 by quite a bit. The CH6 almost puts my monitor to sleep, if i dont spam the DEL key i wouldnt even see the post screen.


POST on this board has been dismal to say the least. My 4790K POSTS and gets into Windows in the time it takes the C6H to POST.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> POST on this board has been dismal to say the least. My 4790K POSTS and gets into Windows in the time it takes the C6H to POST.


Yea same, my z97 gaming 5 was lightning fast.

Back on topic, went into the BIOS and realized my timings were on auto (must not have saved it to my profile) and were 16-16-16-16-38/39, and its been running fine, so i changed it to 16-16-16-16-36 so its running a bit better then having it at 16-18-18-18 but still no 3200 even with 1.45v dram/boot its instant code 15. For now i may just leave it at this speed and timings. Id hate to have to buy new ram just because it wont hit 3200 even though some people with the same RAM are, PITA if you ask me.

P.S. I tried cinebench with priority set to real time and it froze my pc INSTANTLY. But high doesnt.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

@elmor I love you...0079 is doing wonders right now.

I'll more than likely have a wall of text coming in at the end of the day after I'm done testing.

Edit: Cold boots are still fairly slow but damn, soft reboots take seconds now...


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> @elmor I love you...0079 is doing wonders right now.
> 
> I'll more than likely have a wall of text coming in at the end of the day after I'm done testing.
> 
> Edit: Cold boots are still fairly slow but damn, soft reboots take seconds now...


Whats a soft reboot? A restart? I may try it if posting is significantly faster.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Whats a soft reboot? A restart? I may try it if posting is significantly faster.


Just rebooting. Start -> Power -> Restart/Reboot instead of shutdown.


----------



## Ubardog

Even on Stock I have got unusual readings.


only 204 V thou PHEW soo much better lol

The SB 1.05 Is feed controlled from the board Right ? It dose not take a line straight from PSU So it must be the board.

There is no way to attach probes from DMM.... I'm lost ..


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Just rebooting. Start -> Power -> Restart/Reboot instead of shutdown.


Yea that was never too slow for me, the cold boots are god awful though.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Even on Stock I have got unusual readings.
> 
> 
> only 204 V thou PHEW soo much better lol
> 
> The SB 1.05 Is feed controlled from the board Right ? It dose not take a line straight from PSU So it must be the board.
> 
> There is no way to attach probes from DMM.... I'm lost ..


I'm not sure why you're concerned over an erroneous software reading like that. If it were to have any sort of significant overvolt, you wouldn't be posting here from that machine.

If you're *that* concerned, grab your DMM and stab a ground and the "SB" probe point on ProbeIt.

If you want an even more accurate reading, refer to my picture of the MLCC's on the socket, I've listed every readout point there.


----------



## gupsterg

@ProTekkFZS

For me bootup from powerdown is same speed as 1002, 1001 and 0902. 1x post of mobo and in OS. Restarts are the same speed as before ie faster than powerdown and then up.

Yeah my i5/Z97 just on a SATA SSD was in OS by the time my hand moved from case power on button to monitor to switch it on.

From posts I read from X99 owners on ROG forum that platform also had very slow boot time.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Loaded 0082 this morning since it specifically mentions the ram kit that I have. First boot using D.O.C.P. Standard 3200MHz no problem! I also noticed slightly lower auto voltages compared to 1002 running at 3.8GHz. Will do more testing this evening.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

EFI/BIOS is a dark art I'll never be able wrap my head around. Dropped my VCore down by 0.025V and I'm stable during compiling Lineage OS.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> Loaded 0082 this morning since it specifically mentions the ram kit that I have. First boot using D.O.C.P. Standard 3200MHz no problem! I also noticed slightly lower auto voltages compared to 1002 running at 3.8GHz. Will do more testing this evening.


Cool.

What RAM and what we're you getting before?


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> We will have official 1102 soon which is identical to 0081. Next iteration of BIOSes will fix P-state 0 + VID getting stuck at P1.
> 0079 with GSKill FlareX 2x8GB at 3500 with refclk + p-states


Hi Elmor,

Sounds like the team has settled on 0081 being more universal... but you're also using 0079 on Flare X. Do you recommend 0079 or 0081 for FlareX?


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> I'm not sure why you're concerned over an erroneous software reading like that. If it were to have any sort of significant overvolt, you wouldn't be posting here from that machine.
> 
> If you're *that* concerned, grab your DMM and stab a ground and the "SB" probe point on ProbeIt.
> 
> If you want an even more accurate reading, refer to my picture of the MLCC's on the socket, I've listed every readout point there.


I would not be bother if at least one other person had any thing similar. As for probelt Done it but how can i measure spike's I've tried cable tying the probes in the case so i can monitor but with no joy ...
So i hold probe's there.

Stare at DMM hoping to see result ? Oki im down with this only thing is its not always on SB. Just seems like its the boards flavor today

Nvm I will stop bugging people with it here and take it to asus


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> I would not be bother if at least one other person had any thing similar. As for probelt Done it but how can i measure spike's I've tried cable tying the probes in the case so i can monitor but with no joy ...
> So i hold probe's there.
> 
> Stare at DMM hoping to see result ? Oki im down with this only thing is its not always on SB. Just seems like its the boards flavor today
> 
> Nvm I will stop bugging people with it here and take it to asus


I can guarantee you that you will never and have never had a voltage spike to the SB.


----------



## mogdy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Cool.
> 
> What RAM and what we're you getting before?


F4-3200C14D-16GVK

I was stuck at 2933 before unless I used bsclk to get to 3197, and had to use a 1.38v dram vboot and 1.37 dram voltage. Now, vboot is auto and dram is 1.35.


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Even on Stock I have got unusual readings.
> only 204 V thou PHEW soo much better lol
> 
> The SB 1.05 Is feed controlled from the board Right ? It dose not take a line straight from PSU So it must be the board.
> 
> There is no way to attach probes from DMM.... I'm lost ..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> I can guarantee you that you will never and have never had a voltage spike to the SB.


Not only that but the power supply generating power for it likely runs on the 12V rail. Even if the high side FET of the regulator got stuck on it could never exceed 12 volts. If it were 12V the SB would 'pop' immediately and you'd get magic smoke. Since your machine is working perfectly fine and your DMM reads normally I'd say you have nothing to worry about.

I understand you'd like your sensors to be functional (and I would too) but your board is not damaging itself. The issue is with the sensors not the regulators.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea that was never too slow for me, the cold boots are god awful though.


I know this is an overclocking thread and if anyone knows a troubleshooting thread, could you post a link? This thread seems to be all things to all Men just now.

I have never overclocked the CPU. Only ram to 3200 once using F4-3600C16D but then didn't (cold) start the next day.
So I'm on 0079 now
Even with stock settings just after a flashback my board is a real bastar to start. I'm getting to the point of admitting defeat. Many different error codes with no pattern I can identify.
You could say it takes two hours to boot into windows every morning which is not exactly optimal......
The more bios that I try the worse it seems to get. It is like there is an ever growing pile of old settings getting jumbled about and its perhaps one in thirty attempts that actually manage to bring Windows up. But then its fine, restarts normally. Unless I change anything in bios or shut the machine down overnight.
Sigh......
I'm certain I am not the only one.
Any ideas? RMA? Hammer? Strongly worded letter to ASUS and AMD?
I could change the power supply but that is really clutching at straws.

Perhaps doing a modest overclock would be more reliable than leaving it stock?
I just want it to turn on when I push the on button.

Ok I am going to go back into bios and set the fans so they dont sound like a jet engine. Wish me luck I may not be back....... 0d,56, 36,54 what will it be.......?
lol.
Fun and games.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> I understand you'd like your sensors to be functional (and I would too) but your board is not damaging itself. The issue is with the sensors not the regulators.


Which would have lead me to RMA, like I suggested to Ubardog several pages back.

I like logging sensor data from things I do with system and due to the price of C6H (which for is highest I've ever paid for mobo) it needs to be spot on or it isn't being kept







.

So far may only gripes are UEFI stuff, which is slowly getting there.


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> I can guarantee you that you will never and have never had a voltage spike to the SB.


Nah m8 you really can't guarantee nowt.
Have you seen other anomaly's I've shown?
This Cpu works with readings on the fly. If reading are squiffy the the cpu in turn will be


----------



## TwoBeers

Hey guys,

just tried 0081 and 0082 and here are my findings:
- F4-3200C14D-16GVK still only boots with 2933 (DOCP 3200 gives me a safeboot to 2133)
- Changing VID of p2 gives me "0C" and I've to reflash BIOS to get PC working again









I'm back to 1001 now, because I like my p2 low.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> F4-3200C14D-16GVK
> 
> I was stuck at 2933 before unless I used bsclk to get to 3197, and had to use a 1.38v dram vboot and 1.37 dram voltage. Now, vboot is auto and dram is 1.35.


Congrats. For me even 1.45 was a no go but 1.36 is fine for 29933.


----------



## SNAiL3R

Testing 0083.
Q-fan seems broken? Cant set cha fan3 manual pwm below 60% setting it to silent mode goes below 60%.
In 0038 i could set manual pwm to 20% on all headers.
Fan optimizing thing sometimes shows 60% min speed on cha fan1 and 3 and other time only on fan3

Oh and cpu fans show 14% minimum speed, fans are all the same model Noctua NF-A14 PWM

Edit2:
When setting it manualy to 20% under the monitor - qfan settings the fan spins down while in bios but as soon as the board posts fans spin up again.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> F4-3200C14D-16GVK
> 
> I was stuck at 2933 before unless I used bsclk to get to 3197, and had to use a 1.38v dram vboot and 1.37 dram voltage. Now, vboot is auto and dram is 1.35.


Ooh, I wonder if this will help me get 3200 without boot loops then.

Same RAM but RGB version.


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I have never overclocked the CPU. Only ram to 3200 once using F4-3600C16D but then didn't (cold) start the next day.
> So I'm on 0079 now
> Even with stock settings just after a flashback my board is a real bastar to start. I'm getting to the point of admitting defeat. Many different error codes with no pattern I can identify.
> You could say it takes two hours to boot into windows every morning which is not exactly optimal......
> The more bios that I try the worse it seems to get. It is like there is an ever growing pile of old settings getting jumbled about and its perhaps one in thirty attempts that actually manage to bring Windows up. But then its fine, restarts normally. Unless I change anything in bios or shut the machine down overnight.


I had a similar problem at one point when I moved the board vertically from a horizontal bench. It was the backplate causing pressure on the socket in a way that the board didn't like. After adjusting the cooler mounting screws I was able to get it stable again. There's something funny about the way mechanical stresses work on this board around the socket. It might be somewhat related to the EK supremacy issues as well (hard to say).

I recommend playing with your cooler a little bit to see if the behavior changes. At one point I could get mine to POST better by pressing against the backplate.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Sadly, still can't run 4x8GB F4-3000C14D-16GTZR's at anything beyond 1866 on 0079


----------



## Kildar

*WARNING WARNING WARNING*

Bios 079 trashed my Windows 10 SSD!!!!!!

Use at your own risk!!!


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> *WARNING WARNING WARNING*
> 
> Bios 079 trashed my Windows 10 SSD!!!!!!
> 
> Use at your own risk!!!


Not quite sure how that's possible? What exactly do you mean?


----------



## Kildar

Windows 10 would not boot after code 24...

Now after flashing back to 1002 windows is preparing to repair......

Again failed to start doing automatic repair.........

DO NOT USE 0079!!!!!

Mel


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> Windows 10 would not boot after code 24...
> 
> Now after flashing back to 1002 windows is preparing to repair......
> 
> Again failed to start doing automatic repair.........
> 
> DO NOT USE 0079!!!!!
> 
> Mel


settle down. Look in bios to see if your windows 10 boot drive is still listed in sata config and/or still the 1st priority boot device.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> Windows 10 would not boot after code 24...
> 
> Now after flashing back to 1002 windows is preparing to repair......
> 
> Again failed to start doing automatic repair.........
> 
> DO NOT USE 0079!!!!!
> 
> Mel


The chances of the BIOS doing that kind of damage is ridiculously slim. If you were overclocked, it's much more likely that some instability in your overclock screwed something. Qcode 24 is normal operation. I've been across Windows 10 and Ubuntu GNOME 16.04.2 for several hours on 0079 with BIOS tweaking and overclocking throughout.


----------



## 4rcherz

i have code 24 every day with no problems. it changed to 40 now and then.

I doubt the BIOS update would have effected the boot of windows apart from usng the wrong boot option or RAID or the other one/


----------



## Kildar

After flashing on POST 79 hung at AD, AE and 29.

After finally getting to 24 windows started to boot.

Windows 10 boot screen for well over 10 minutes before reboot own it's own....

Reboot Win10 same thing...

After Flash back to 1002 reboot to Win10 preparing to repair... reboot.

Repair Reboot...

I'm finally back to Win10 at 1002.

Will wait to this buggy crap is fixed.........


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> After flashing on POSt 0070 hung at AD, AE and 29.
> 
> After finally getting to 24 windows started to boot.
> 
> Windows 10 boot screen for well over 10 minutes before reboot own it's own....
> 
> Reboot Win10 same thing...
> 
> After Flash back to 1002 reboot to Win10 preparing to repair... reboot.
> 
> Repair Reboot...
> 
> I'm finally back to Win10 at 1002.
> 
> Will wait to this buggy crap is fixed.........


Waiting for the next official BIOS is not a bad move but 0079 did not mess your OS/drive up.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> After flashing on POSt 0070 hung at AD, AE and 29.
> 
> After finally getting to 24 windows started to boot.
> 
> Windows 10 boot screen for well over 10 minutes before reboot own it's own....
> 
> Reboot Win10 same thing...
> 
> After Flash back to 1002 reboot to Win10 preparing to repair... reboot.
> 
> Repair Reboot...
> 
> I'm finally back to Win10 at 1002.
> 
> Will wait to this buggy crap is fixed.........


Well, ok









I'm ready to flash from 79 to 82 !


----------



## BoMbY

Maybe you shouldn't have flashed the C6H BIOS to your SSD ...









No, but seriously, that sounds like something not directly related to the BIOS, more like driver problems which would've happened anyways.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Maybe you shouldn't have flashed the C6H BIOS to your SSD ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but seriously, that sounds like something not directly related to the BIOS, more like driver problems which would've happened anyways.


People tend to dismiss the fact that overclocking and tweaking on a system with data that you actually care about is poor practice. Create backups, people. If your OS dies and you have your data backed up, you can just reinstall your OS and be on your way...or just don't overclock with data you care about.

If my disk died at any given moment, there's not a shred of data on there that I couldn't recover from my external HDD. It's just good practice to do backups.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> People tend to dismiss the fact that overclocking and tweaking on a system with data that you actually care about is poor practice. Create backups, people. If your OS dies and you have your data backed up, you can just reinstall your OS and be on your way...or just don't overclock with data you care about.
> 
> If my disk died at any given moment, there's not a shred of data on there that I couldn't recover from my external HDD. It's just good practice to do backups.


I have all my games on my HDD i use my SSD as boot os. A month ago my 1tb hdd died with all my stuff on it. Nothing too important but every game needs to be redownloaded and at 12mbps its a pain. May try taking it apart to see if i can get it going but the data is still on the platters.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> People tend to dismiss the fact that overclocking and tweaking on a system with data that you actually care about is poor practice. Create backups, people. If your OS dies and you have your data backed up, you can just reinstall your OS and be on your way...or just don't overclock with data you care about.
> 
> If my disk died at any given moment, there's not a shred of data on there that I couldn't recover from my external HDD. It's just good practice to do backups.


True, but its still not very likely that a MB bios directly killed an SSD. There are many settings that will prevent windows from loading and jumping into wanting to repair, but all I did was go to advanced repair options and select continue to windows until i had my way









Gonna have to say operator error. maybe didnt CMOS reset as highly suggested.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> POST on this board has been dismal to say the least. My 4790K POSTS and gets into Windows in the time it takes the C6H to POST.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea same, my z97 gaming 5 was lightning fast.
> 
> Back on topic, went into the BIOS and realized my timings were on auto (must not have saved it to my profile) and were 16-16-16-16-38/39, and its been running fine, so i changed it to 16-16-16-16-36 so its running a bit better then having it at 16-18-18-18 but still no 3200 even with 1.45v dram/boot its instant code 15. For now i may just leave it at this speed and timings. Id hate to have to buy new ram just because it wont hit 3200 even though some people with the same RAM are, PITA if you ask me.
> 
> P.S. I tried cinebench with priority set to real time and it froze my pc INSTANTLY. But high doesnt.
Click to expand...

This is normal when running realtime priority. The screen freezes but should spit out a score and image when the benchmark is done running.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> I'm not sure why you're concerned over an erroneous software reading like that. If it were to have any sort of significant overvolt, you wouldn't be posting here from that machine.
> 
> If you're *that* concerned, grab your DMM and stab a ground and the "SB" probe point on ProbeIt.
> 
> If you want an even more accurate reading, refer to my picture of the MLCC's on the socket, I've listed every readout point there.
> 
> 
> 
> I would not be bother if at least one other person had any thing similar. As for probelt Done it but how can i measure spike's I've tried cable tying the probes in the case so i can monitor but with no joy ...
> So i hold probe's there.
> 
> Stare at DMM hoping to see result ? Oki im down with this only thing is its not always on SB. Just seems like its the boards flavor today
> 
> Nvm I will stop bugging people with it here and take it to asus
Click to expand...

I have been at this for quite a few years, erroneous readings in SW monitoring is quite common always has and always will be. AISuite was one of the worst offenders with warnings and pop up telling me the end was near.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Maybe you shouldn't have flashed the C6H BIOS to your SSD ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but seriously, that sounds like something not directly related to the BIOS, more like driver problems which would've happened anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> People tend to dismiss the fact that overclocking and tweaking on a system with data that you actually care about is poor practice. Create backups, people. If your OS dies and you have your data backed up, you can just reinstall your OS and be on your way...or just don't overclock with data you care about.
> 
> If my disk died at any given moment, there's not a shred of data on there that I couldn't recover from my external HDD. It's just good practice to do backups.
Click to expand...

Good advice. I always use a fresh install on an empty drive for platform testing. Overclocking and especially "hard" overclocking of CPU and ram will destroy your Windows install over time or instantly sometimes most certainly when ram is involved. Ram overclocking can also quickly trash your BIOS too just be prepared for it or run at stock. When I'm running cold I always have a backup of my drive with all needed SW so that I can quickly copy it when things start to get wonky


----------



## BoMbY

Windows is getting pretty resilient though. I didn't do a new installation when going from i7/Z77 to Ryzen/x370 (as of yet), just slap in the new board, and Windows does a special driver installation boot sequence, and all is working well enough afterwards.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Sadly, still can't run 4x8GB F4-3000C14D-16GTZR's at anything beyond 1866 on 0079


Have You tried playing with T2 bios option ?? On first ram kit T2 worked much better than T1 in my case


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Windows is getting pretty resilient though. I didn't do a new installation when going from i7/Z77 to Ryzen/x370 (as of yet), just slap in the new board, and Windows does a special driver installation boot sequence, and all is working well enough afterwards.


Yeah, I was also pretty impressed when I first put it all together and it just booted into my previous Windows installation from my Z97 4790. Not too long ago this would have been a miracle


----------



## drzoidberg33

Yay thanks @elmor!

My G.Skill F4-3200C16D-16GTZB kit now works with D.O.C.P standard profile @ 3200Mhz out the box with BIOS 0083! The 1T BIOSes won't even get me to 2666Mhz.


----------



## finalheaven

@gupsterg

Did you ever find out the difference between 0079 and 0081? What is the ProcODT set to on 0079? And what version should we use if we had no problems with RAM? Assuming it should be either 0079 or 0081...


----------



## BlazingNanites

After BSOD with Bios 0038 @ 2933mhz
[Trident Z RGB] F4-3200C14D-16GTZR

BIOS 0083 seems to be working fine @ 3200mhz
1800x CPU is not overclocked
HWINFO shows temps and voltages within normal limits


----------



## BoMbY

I think Elmor said a few pages back, the 0081 will probably become the next final version.


----------



## malitze

I'm on 0081 with the same OC as on 1002, everythings working fine so far. Unfortunately I could not load my saved profiles from USB in the new BIOS.


----------



## Reikoji

Does 0083 also contain the ram compatibility patch in 0082?


----------



## nycgtr

So I jumped onto the latest build of win 10. I got rid of the 4ghz oc I was running as I had to go from 1.39v to 1.44v just for 4ghz and didn't see the need for my daily usage. Perhaps later with better ram support, I will go for 4ghz again. I noticed that my fs extreme score improved by 1k.



With the preview build of win 10. My ram is only at 2666


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Have You tried playing with T2 bios option ?? On first ram kit T2 worked much better than T1 in my case


Considering that my workload rarely uses the 16GB I have available, I'm not particularly concerned with not being able to use 4x8GB right now. Honestly, the only reason I went with 4x8GB is for RGB in all the slots









Currently have my 3000 kit running at 3300 and still testing for the max clocks it can do. My workload is more sensitive to RAM speed vs quantity. Will definitely be testing all the BIOS updated over the weekend with all sorts of configurations.


----------



## pig666eon

is it just 0079 with the new agesa or is it all of them?

elmor said that the temp offset will be fixed on the next release bios, i have a 1700x and its sitting at 33deg on idle atm.... its hardly actually sitting at 13deg ambient is much more, why am i not effected by the offset? ive tried a good few bios now and they all read the same. ryzen master is reading he exact same as hwinfo


----------



## Timur Born

@Elmor

I currently lack the time to explain the whole complex Tctl, Sense Skew and SIO CPU thing to the forum, but I assume that you know how this all works, likely better than me.

You should take another look at your current Sense Skew vs. SIO CPU temp implementation, at least at default/Auto values.

Currently these settings not only lead to the CH6 keeping my 1800X from "soft" throttling (Tctl including offset 95C), but also from "hard" throttling (_real_ CPU temp at 95C).

Even worse, it keeps the CH6 from doing an emergency shutdown due to the SIO CPU temp never reaching 110C. Instead the CPU will start throwing errors (WHEA) and finally crash into Code 8, the latter of which is *not* a full shutdown.

This means that an overheated CPU (over 100C while SIO assumes <75ish C) will still be fed around 1V Vcore even when cooling failed completely, measured via DMM at the socket during Code 8. This seems rather dangerous to me?!


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pig666eon*
> 
> is it just 0079 with the new agesa or is it all of them?
> 
> elmor said that the temp offset will be fixed on the next release bios, i have a 1700x and its sitting at 33deg on idle atm.... its hardly actually sitting at 13deg ambient is much more, why am i not effected by the offset? ive tried a good few bios now and they all read the same. ryzen master is reading he exact same as hwinfo


As elmor said all 008x are based an 0079 with some specific settings, so yes they all include the same AGESA.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> So I jumped onto the latest build of win 10. I got rid of the 4ghz oc I was running as I had to go from 1.39v to 1.44v just for 4ghz and didn't see the need for my daily usage. Perhaps later with better ram support, I will go for 4ghz again. I noticed that my fs extreme score improved by 1k.
> 
> 
> 
> With the preview build of win 10. My ram is only at 2666


Creator update and bios update or just w10?

Nice little boost either way. Try hp mode and balanced too see which one works best.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pig666eon*
> 
> is it just 0079 with the new agesa or is it all of them?
> 
> elmor said that the temp offset will be fixed on the next release bios, i have a 1700x and its sitting at 33deg on idle atm.... its hardly actually sitting at 13deg ambient is much more, why am i not effected by the offset? ive tried a good few bios now and they all read the same. ryzen master is reading he exact same as hwinfo


At full idle no offset is applied. If you see your temperatures jump by +10C and then settle down repeatedly then your real CPU temperature is the lower threshold, while the +10C jump is an offset induced by certain CPU instructions.

When Sense Skew is enabled you cannot subtract -20 from Tctl at full idle, because that gives you readings below ambient with good cooling. On the other hand Sense Skew makes high temperature readings less and less reliable (the higher you get). Disabling Sense Skew flips this whole process, now your idle Tctl temps are too high, but your full load temps get more realistic.


----------



## pig666eon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> As elmor said all 008x are based an 0079 with some specific settings, so yes they all include the same AGESA.


cheers couldnt see it


----------



## pig666eon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> At full idle no offset is applied. If you see your temperatures jump by +10C and then settle down repeatedly then your real CPU temperature is the lower threshold, while the +10C jump is an offset induced by certain CPU instructions.
> 
> When Sense Skew is enabled you cannot subtract -20 from Tctl at full idle, because that gives you readings below ambient with good cooling. On the other hand Sense Skew makes high temperature readings less and less reliable (the higher you get). Disabling Sense Skew flips this whole process, now your idle Tctl temps are too high, but your full load temps get more realistic.


right ok thanks for clearing that up, i havent got into it that much and what ive read online made it sound a bit confusing


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drzoidberg33*
> 
> Yay thanks @elmor!
> 
> My G.Skill F4-3200C16D-16GTZB kit now works with D.O.C.P standard profile @ 3200Mhz out the box with BIOS 0083! The 1T BIOSes won't even get me to 2666Mhz.


I have the 32gb 4 stick version of this kit. If i can hit 3200 with 4 sticks. Asus would of made my day. However, I've been able to run them at 2666 with 4 sticks since day 1.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

So, either Samsung B-Die chips are really beast or this new EFI update is magical. Probably both. 3000MHz rated kit going strong at 3600 with only 1.4V.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I have the 32gb 4 stick version of this kit. If i can hit 3200 with 4 sticks. Asus would of made my day. However, I've been able to run them at 2666 with 4 sticks since day 1.


I haven't had any luck yet on 0079 with 4x8GB GTZR's. Let us know if your experience is any different.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Creator update and bios update or just w10?
> 
> Nice little boost either way. Try hp mode and balanced too see which one works best.


Just creator update. Didn't update the bios yet.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> I haven't had any luck yet on 0079 with 4x8GB GTZR's. Let us know if your experience is any different.


Will try when I get home tonight and post back.


----------



## Kanuki

My Corsair Vengeance LED 8GBx2 3000MHz CL15 (CMU16GX4M2C3000C15 / Micron / Dual Rank)
will only work with v0079 at 2666MHz (14-14-14-14-33 @ 1.35v) and still can't get pass 2666MHz at all.

I won't be able to get it work at speed above with v008x.

P.S. Is there anyway to correct some info that I submitted at first page?
I submitted my RAMs as Hynix chip but actually it's Micron.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pig666eon*
> 
> right ok thanks for clearing that up, i havent got into it that much and what ive read online made it sound a bit confusing


Well, most people still don't seem to believe me on that one anyway. So the confusion will remain. It's a rather complex topic, with varying offsets, varying skews, varying SIO CPU temp mechanics...


----------



## GalaxyDrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> I'm on 0081 with the same OC as on 1002, everythings working fine so far. Unfortunately I could not load my saved profiles from USB in the new BIOS.


Same here. I could not load profiles either.

Most of the setting in the profile are easy to redo, but I spent a very long time setting up manual curves in Q-Fan. After much work, I got it perfect.

I should have written the values down, instead of assuming the saved profile would always be loadable.


----------



## gupsterg

Saved profiles from a differing UEFI will not work with another. Reason being the profile may have "saved data" which is not correct for use with differing UEFI, etc, etc.


----------



## -Gifted-

I was on 1001.. flashed to 082 - cant be bothered to try all 4.. so just picked one that sounded good to me! lol

Anyway nothing changed for me apart from post is def a little faster. (used to have a '3F' code loop before in every post that's now completely gone) - so that's def a plus!

I'm running G.Skill Trident 3200C16D - Two sets of 16gb.

Same ram settings as always for me sadly.. I can run 2 sticks at 2666, but fastest I can get 4 sticks is 2400mhz, no matter what.. ive tried boot voltage, and every timing I can think of...

largest BLCK that will post is 105.. but I had a couple of c rashes so went back to normal 2400 but with tight timings (12-12-12-36)

At least I'm rock stable as it was previously.. Although CPU just at stock atm with a -0.06250 offset (1800x)

Will try again to bump memory with next months AMD update - I would buy some different ram but nothing else available in South Africa - the 3200 16 is all we have for sale...


----------



## Huntcraft




----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Gifted-*
> 
> I was on 1001.. flashed to 082 - cant be bothered to try all 4.. so just picked one that sounded good to me! lol
> 
> Anyway nothing changed for me apart from post is def a little faster. (used to have a '3F' code loop before in every post that's now completely gone) - so that's def a plus!
> 
> I'm running G.Skill Trident 3200C16D - Two sets of 16gb.
> 
> Same ram settings as always for me sadly.. I can run 2 sticks at 2666, but fastest I can get 4 sticks is 2400mhz, no matter what.. ive tried boot voltage, and every timing I can think of...
> 
> largest BLCK that will post is 105.. but I had a couple of c rashes so went back to normal 2400 but with tight timings (12-12-12-36)
> 
> At least I'm rock stable as it was previously.. Although CPU just at stock atm with a -0.06250 offset (1800x)
> 
> Will try again to bump memory with next months AMD update - I would buy some different ram but nothing else available in South Africa - the 3200 16 is all we have for sale...


Wait you have 32gb total right? I have the 3200C16Q-32gtzb something like that. I've had then doing 2666 since on launch as long as I set manual timings.


----------



## reflectal

Flash 0083, when i'm in BIOS and try to edit something it just freezes. As in mouse in bios freezes and I have to restart, this is before even saving/applying changes.

Ryzen 1800x (stock everything)
RAM: Cosair 32GB 2x16GB CMU32GX4M2C3200C16 (Samsung)

System was fine prior to bios flash and was able to run at 2666 @ C16 1.35v, but now I can't change anything before it freezes, windows boots fine and functions though. So system still works.

Edit: Cleared bios and powered down, seems like it's okay now.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huntcraft*

















.


----------



## pig666eon

im delighted to say that 0081 has solved my 3.9ghz cap i was getting with my 1700x. with previous bios 1002 and below no matter how much v i was throwing at it the pc would crash under load at 3.925 but now i can get this with the same v as my stable 3.900

i have to set it all up again and see what i can get away with now but looks very good







i know others where having the same issue just said i would let people know if you were having this issue of hitting the wall for me anyway 0081 has solved this issue


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


All I can muster using performance bias











Edit: actually 1873 on the 2nd run.


----------



## bluej511

Not sure which bios to try out but im thinking either 79 or 81.


----------



## Reikoji

closing some backround apps.



Close almost everything!


----------



## J-Bo

I purchased my motherboard from Microcenter on the launch day for Ryzen. It worked for almost a week then died. After working with Asus on this issue it was discovered that the BIOS had a flaw in the code that causes the board to stop powering on. Asus issued an RMA and I shipped it to Asus' RMA center on March 20th. This is the end of the story. Asus has had the board since and refuses to issue me a refund or a replacement. In the beginning, after I shipped the board to them, I was in the understanding that supply was limited. I expected to wait a week or so until they could acquire a replacement. Many phone calls to Asus later and the RMA status has not changed. Despite a promise for an update, within two days of my initial call, I still haven't received a word. Now the Microcenter shows 10+ in stock along with several large competitor's of Microcenter. Asus has shipped their retail partner's plenty of stock and forgot about the little guy who has already purchased the board. I wished I would have returned the motherboard to Microcenter!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Not sure which bios to try out but im thinking either 79 or 81.


0079 went for me like this.

On 1002, enter UEFI, load UEFI optimised defaults and save/reboot. Shutdown rig, do flashback of 0079. Boot board enter UEFI and set my "base" profile, save/reboot. Enter UEFI and I set CPU OC/3200MHz C14 RAM as per 1002 UEFI, save reboot and in OS







.

Been running [email protected] for a while no issues to report. Will later see if gain anymore RAM speed by using BCLK. Then gonna try 0081.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J-Bo*
> 
> I purchased my motherboard from Microcenter on the launch day for Ryzen. It worked for almost a week then died. After working with Asus on this issue it was discovered that the BIOS had a flaw in the code that causes the board to stop powering on. Asus issued an RMA and I shipped it to Asus' RMA center on March 20th. This is the end of the story. Asus has had the board since and refuses to issue me a refund or a replacement. In the beginning, after I shipped the board to them, I was in the understanding that supply was limited. I expected to wait a week or so until they could acquire a replacement. Many phone calls to Asus later and the RMA status has not changed. Despite a promise for an update, within two days of my initial call, I still haven't received a word. Now the Microcenter shows 10+ in stock along with several large competitor's of Microcenter. Asus has shipped their retail partner's plenty of stock and forgot about the little guy who has already purchased the board. I wished I would have returned the motherboard to Microcenter!


The one I had that suicided went right back to microcenter. That's one of the benefits of buying in store.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I know this is an overclocking thread and if anyone knows a troubleshooting thread, could you post a link? This thread seems to be all things to all Men just now.
> 
> I have never overclocked the CPU. Only ram to 3200 once using F4-3600C16D but then didn't (cold) start the next day.
> So I'm on 0079 now
> Even with stock settings just after a flashback my board is a real bastar to start. I'm getting to the point of admitting defeat. Many different error codes with no pattern I can identify.
> You could say it takes two hours to boot into windows every morning which is not exactly optimal......
> The more bios that I try the worse it seems to get. It is like there is an ever growing pile of old settings getting jumbled about and its perhaps one in thirty attempts that actually manage to bring Windows up. But then its fine, restarts normally. Unless I change anything in bios or shut the machine down overnight.
> Sigh......
> I'm certain I am not the only one.
> Any ideas? RMA? Hammer? Strongly worded letter to ASUS and AMD?
> I could change the power supply but that is really clutching at straws.
> 
> Perhaps doing a modest overclock would be more reliable than leaving it stock?
> I just want it to turn on when I push the on button.
> 
> Ok I am going to go back into bios and set the fans so they dont sound like a jet engine. Wish me luck I may not be back....... 0d,56, 36,54 what will it be.......?
> lol.
> Fun and games.


I didn't see a specific reply, so let me ask: Are you clearing the BIOS and reflashing before each change? I have the impression from the past 7500 or so posts that sometimes the BIOS and/or EC save values that one may not want to apply to the next attempt to find a good set of parameters, thereby thwarting the trial and error process.


----------



## mRkukov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Got some new BIOS so I'll pull the previous ones (obselete). All new BIOSes has the Voltage offset during recovery bug fixed. Would be very nice to get some feedback on which is working best for you guys in terms of DRAM compability.
> 
> *Test BIOS 0079*
> 
> Test BIOS with new AGESA 1004a, with a couple of bugfixes. Up to 5% performance increases in specific applications. Also has P-state overclocking working with BCLK increase. If you want to keep C-states, make sure to set Advanced\AMD CBS\Zen Common Options\Global C-state Control = Enabled. There are two new settings under AMD CBS\UMC Common Options\DDR4 Common Options\ you might want to take a look at, Fail_CNT and ProcODT. Fail_CNT decides how many times to retry when DRAM training fails (F9 -> 0d), default is now 1. ProcODT can help improve your DRAM overclocking. There's a setting available also on previous BIOSes under AMD CBS\UMC Common Options\DRAM Memory Mapping named BankGroupSwap. If you have 2x Single-Rank modules you can try setting this to Disabled and you might see some performance boost in certain applications.
> 
> *Test BIOS 0081*
> 
> Same as 0079 but has ProcODT default = 53.3 ohm
> 
> *Test BIOS 0082*
> 
> Same as 0081 but with a DRAM compability patch for the below part numbers
> 
> CMK16GX4M4A2133C13
> AHU08GGB13CGT7G
> PV416G240C5QK
> F4-2400C15Q-32GRR
> TCD44G2400C14BK
> F4-2666C16Q2-64GRB
> AVD4UZ126661504G
> BLT8G4D26AFTA.16FAD
> IMA41GU6MFR8N-C F0
> MD16GK4D4266615AXR
> HX430C15PB2K4/16
> HX430C15PBK4/32
> AX4U3333W4G16-QGZ
> GAM4DBLBM2133D15IE041C
> TC48G24S817
> SP004GBLFU213N02
> 78.C1GM3.AF10B
> F4-3200C16D-8GVKB
> 
> MTA4ATF51264AZ-2G6B1
> MTA8ATF1G64AZ-2G3B1
> MTA16ATF2G64AZ-2G6B1
> HMA41GU7AFR8N-TF T0
> HMA451U7AFR8N-TF T0
> HMA41GU6AFR8N-UH N0
> M378A2K43BB1-CTD
> M378A1K43BB1-CRC
> M378A1G43EB1-CRC
> 
> *Test BIOS 0083*
> 
> Same as 0081 but with "2T" DRAM Mode when using above 2666 DRAM Ratio.


C6H + 1700 and these new bioses are *DANGEROUS!*

With previous bioses +0.1v offset was 1.31v
With these new bioses +0.1v offset was over 1.4v!

So when I reapplied my previously valid +0.25 offset I got way over 1.5v! Almost 1.6v! Red in bios! CPU melting!









After lowering the voltage back to safe levels I tried to save Pstate OC. Nope. Did not work. Tried slower settings. Nope. Did not work. I was not able to save any pstate OC with these bioses!

Before and after flashing: Clear cmos (over 10 seconds), load default and reboot. No help there.

Now I'm back to 1002 that works just fine. Memory max 2666 but at least it's working. Be safe and test low voltage before applying the "good old values". They might be totally different with the new bios!


----------



## Reikoji

0083 unfortunately doesn't let me get better timings for my ram running in 2T mode, so i'll be switching to 0082.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mRkukov*
> 
> C6H + 1700 and these new bioses are *DANGEROUS!*
> 
> With previous bioses +0.1v offset was 1.31v
> With these new bioses +0.1v offset was over 1.4v!
> 
> So when I reapplied my previously valid +0.25 offset I got way over 1.5v! Almost 1.6v! Red in bios! CPU melting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After lowering the voltage back to safe levels I tried to save Pstate OC. Nope. Did not work. Tried slower settings. Nope. Did not work. I was not able to save any pstate OC with these bioses!
> 
> Before and after flashing: Clear cmos (over 10 seconds), load default and reboot. No help there.
> 
> Now I'm back to 1002 that works just fine. Memory max 2666 but at least it's working. Be safe and test low voltage before applying the "good old values". They might be totally different with the new bios!


what frequency were you running at?


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mRkukov*
> 
> C6H + 1700 and these new bioses are *DANGEROUS!*
> 
> With previous bioses +0.1v offset was 1.31v
> With these new bioses +0.1v offset was over 1.4v!
> 
> So when I reapplied my previously valid +0.25 offset I got way over 1.5v! Almost 1.6v! Red in bios! CPU melting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After lowering the voltage back to safe levels I tried to save Pstate OC. Nope. Did not work. Tried slower settings. Nope. Did not work. I was not able to save any pstate OC with these bioses!
> 
> Before and after flashing: Clear cmos (over 10 seconds), load default and reboot. No help there.
> 
> Now I'm back to 1002 that works just fine. Memory max 2666 but at least it's working. Be safe and test low voltage before applying the "good old values". They might be totally different with the new bios!


The BIOS isn't dangerous. What's dangerous is assuming that previous values of a previous BIOS still apply. Don't blindly go setting old values on a new BIOS that's undergone a drastic update.

To further expand on this, my "old" voltage for 4GHz was 1.4V with LLC 5. I'm now running stable at 4GHz with 25mV less than before.


----------



## Timur Born

For anyone curious what it looks like when the CPU temp is close to or rather over emergency shutdown (SIO CPU 110C):



Ttcl is *real* temp here, no offset applies anymore over 95C.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> The BIOS isn't dangerous. What's dangerous is assuming that previous values of a previous BIOS still apply. Don't blindly go setting old values on a new BIOS that's undergone a drastic update.


and this. First thing you should have done before applying any offset when you set your target CPU speed is save and restart, go back into bios, and see what voltage is at.


----------



## mRkukov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> what frequency were you running at?


My 24/7 is 3.95GHz but I tested multiple values. 3400, 3600, 3800, 3950...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> The BIOS isn't dangerous. What's dangerous is assuming that previous values of a previous BIOS still apply. Don't blindly go setting old values on a new BIOS that's undergone a drastic update.
> 
> To further expand on this, my "old" voltage for 4GHz was 1.4V with LLC 5. I'm now running stable at 4GHz with 25mV less than before.


True. Still does not explain the Pstate failing. It's not working at all.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mRkukov*
> 
> My 24/7 is 3.95GHz and tested multiple values. 3400, 3600, 3800, 3950...
> Still does not explain the Pstate failing. It's not working at all.


Did you change the VID in the pstate? if so it will get ignored.


----------



## mRkukov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Did you change the VID in the pstate? if so it will get ignored.


Nope. Only FID.


----------



## J-Bo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> The one I had that suicided went right back to microcenter. That's one of the benefits of buying in store.


Well at the time Microcenter didn't have stock. I was hoping Asus would...what a mistake.


----------



## SNAiL3R

Finally passed ibt max @3.8Ghz 1.33v set in bios llc1, took 17hours with 64GB








Bios 0038 would like to test out 0083 but doesnt allow the same fan control as 0038 it seems bugged.


----------



## Timur Born

Some more information on Tctl offset and throttling:

- Offsets are not applied over 95C Tctl.
- If an offset shoots Tctl over 95C then the offset is dialed back quickly to match Tctl = 95C.
- As real CPU temperature keeps rising the offset decreases accordingly to match 95C.
- When real CPU temperature increases over 95C Tctl increases accordingly without offset.

- "Soft" throttling (down to around x30) is applied when Tctl + offset = 95C. The higher the real CPU temp increases towards 95C the more soft throttling is applied.
- "Hard" throttling (down to x0.5) is applied when real CPU temp hits 95C.

- Emergency temperature shutdown on my CH6 happens when SIO CPU temp hits 110C, Tctl can increase to slightly higher than SIO CPU over 95C. I saw 113C Tctl before shutdown hit.


----------



## murrayd222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> I would try first setting an SOC of 0.95v, and set your VTTDDR to 0.6798v. Save and exit. Re-enter BIOS. Set your DRAM and DRAM boot voltage to 1.35v. Save and exit. Re-enter BIOS. Set loose timings on your current bootable RAM settings, like 18-18-18-18-48. Save and exit. Re-enter BIOS. Now raise your RAM setting to 3200. Save and exit. Re-enter BIOS. Set your timings, for that set use 14-14-14-14-34. Save and exit, cross your fingers you passed RAM training.
> 
> Edit. Do not use DOCP. Set your BCLK manually. Sometimes you have to overclock your CPU to get higher RAM speeds to train as well. So maybe even try a light overclock to 3.6 or 3.8ghz.


Thank you, I'll try it after work. Yes, my cpu was at stock since I figured I try to find out the best stable ram settings first.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> So, either Samsung B-Die chips are really beast or this new EFI update is magical. Probably both. 3000MHz rated kit going strong at 3600 with only 1.4V.


What are your timings for 3600MHz?


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> What are your timings for 3600MHz?


Left the timings to Auto. Didn't catch them and bumped my speeds back down since it crapped out during a compile.


----------



## madweazl

Flashed 0082 from 1002 and am no longer able to run at 3200. I didnt do any extensive testing but tried with very relaxed timings (up to c20) and up to 1.5v on the memory but didnt try the newly available options. With the 2t command rate of 0083 I am able to run 3200 with the same settings as 1002. I'll try 0079 in a bit to see if I can isolate the memory compatibility adjustments as a potential cause.


----------



## huyee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Gifted-*
> 
> I was on 1001.. flashed to 082 - cant be bothered to try all 4.. so just picked one that sounded good to me! lol
> 
> Anyway nothing changed for me apart from post is def a little faster. (used to have a '3F' code loop before in every post that's now completely gone) - so that's def a plus!
> 
> I'm running G.Skill Trident 3200C16D - Two sets of 16gb.
> 
> Same ram settings as always for me sadly.. I can run 2 sticks at 2666, but fastest I can get 4 sticks is 2400mhz, no matter what.. ive tried boot voltage, and every timing I can think of...
> 
> largest BLCK that will post is 105.. but I had a couple of c rashes so went back to normal 2400 but with tight timings (12-12-12-36)
> 
> At least I'm rock stable as it was previously.. Although CPU just at stock atm with a -0.06250 offset (1800x)
> 
> Will try again to bump memory with next months AMD update - I would buy some different ram but nothing else available in South Africa - the 3200 16 is all we have for sale...


Are they Trident Z? I can't seem to boot with 2666 2x16 sticks with any of the new bioses. 2400 works fine though. It won't even get pass 2133 with 4 sticks installed


----------



## pantsoftime

Having a tough time with 0081 and BCLK OC. Changing BCLK often resulted in failed POSTs and the use of safe boot and/or power cycling & resetting until I could get back into BIOS. At one point I even tried 100.2MHz and it couldn't POST whatsoever. Gave up and went back to 100 and everything is fine. I did get it to boot once at 102 but further adjustment resulted in the behaviors above.

A couple of times it seemed like the POST process got out of sync. I was seeing multiple Qcode LEDs lit at the same time (such as both DRAM and VGA).


----------



## Reikoji

Switched from 0083 to 0082 to run in ram in 1T mode. Still not able to get the rated timings at the current frequency, tho my kit isnt on the list so not suprised.


----------



## finalheaven

@gupsterg

Did the new bios change default Vcore values for you? Or are you using the same +offset values to reach the same Vcore values are the prior bioses?


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huyee*
> 
> Are they Trident Z? I can't seem to boot with 2666 2x16 sticks with any of the new bioses. 2400 works fine though. It won't even get pass 2133 with 4 sticks installed


I am at work, but will be testing my Ripjaws V set when I get home. 16D 3200 stuff, 2x16. I am at 2667 currently with 0902. And yes, this is the "cheap" stuff, so I have no illusions of it working "well" at this point, though 2667 isn't horrible.


----------



## crossbone

So I am on 0082 currently.

I can finally boot (also coldboot) with 3200 CL14 on my GSkill F4-3200C14D-16GTZSK. Before it worked just one out of 4 times on a warm boot, and never on a cold boot.

I do have another serious problem though. When I am on high system load, like on Realbench - I have many short System freezes. I tried to capture this in a video for you.






Any idea what the reason could be? First time the freeze appeared I thought - welp, OC unstable, gonna get a black screen and crash now . but it did not.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I didn't see a specific reply, so let me ask: Are you clearing the BIOS and reflashing before each change? I have the impression from the past 7500 or so posts that sometimes the BIOS and/or EC save values that one may not want to apply to the next attempt to find a good set of parameters, thereby thwarting the trial and error process.


Well yes I suppose so. The point is that there are no changes to undo. The board spontaneously decides it wont boot to bios anymore. Its been pretty much stock apart from the odd foray into ram speed changes with Dram & Boot voltage to 1.35v , SOC to 1v , that's all.
So I clear the bios, flashback and try my luck getting the damn thing to go. I wish there was a way to reliably get back to a factory state. It seems that the only way to get a factory condition is to replace the board with another from the factory which is clearly an absurd situation. Perhaps a tool to clean out the bios remains in windows even because the bios seems so ass backwards its insane.
Maybe I just have a particularly gnarly board, lol.


----------



## zeroarmy27

Using all 4 of the updated BIOS files, I still can't get my TridentZ F4-3200C14D-16GTZKW kit to post on the 3200 strap. Using the 2T BIOS, I set BCLK to 132.4 and used a lower memory strap to get 3177 at the on-box timings. At the very least, I've got the updated AGESA code and can play around more when I have more time.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crossbone*
> 
> So I am on 0082 currently.
> 
> I can finally boot (also coldboot) with 3200 CL14 on my GSkill F4-3200C14D-16GTZSK. Before it worked just one out of 4 times on a warm boot, and never on a cold boot.
> 
> I do have another serious problem though. When I am on high system load, like on Realbench - I have many short System freezes. I tried to capture this in a video for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea what the reason could be? First time the freeze appeared I thought - welp, OC unstable, gonna get a black screen and crash now . but it did not.


Is that with Creators Update for Windows 10? Creators Update caused some headaches for me on my laptop due to the Microsoft Ink garbage and it trying to draw on the screen for some odd reason, and causing some pausing in even stupid "casual" games. I forced the removal of OneNote to see if that would help, and have not run into that problem again on my laptop.


----------



## crossbone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroarmy27*
> 
> Using all 4 of the updated BIOS files, I still can't get my TridentZ F4-3200C14D-16GTZKW kit to post on the 3200 strap. Using the 2T BIOS, I set BCLK to 132.4 and used a lower memory strap to get 3177 at the on-box timings. At the very least, I've got the updated AGESA code and can play around more when I have more time.


Had the same problem like you, perhaps try:

BIOS: 0082
DOCP Standard Profile for RAM Speed and Timings
DRAM Voltage 1.35
DRAM Startup Voltage 1.40

Worked for me


----------



## crossbone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Is that with Creators Update for Windows 10? Creators Update caused some headaches for me on my laptop due to the Microsoft Ink garbage and it trying to draw on the screen for some odd reason, and causing some pausing in even stupid "casual" games. I forced the removal of OneNote to see if that would help, and have not run into that problem again on my laptop.


Hey, yes it is with the new "Creators Update" but I did not have any problems yesterday or before the BIOS update. Even thought it could be GPU related for a while, no clue... will try removing OneNote.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Well yes I suppose so. The point is that there are no changes to undo. The board spontaneously decides it wont boot to bios anymore. Its been pretty much stock apart from the odd foray into ram speed changes with Dram & Boot voltage, SOC, that's all.
> So I clear the bios, flashback and try my luck getting the damn thing to go. I wish there was a way to reliably get back to a factory state. It seems that the only way to get a factory condition is to replace the board which is clearly an absurd situation. Perhaps a tool in windows even because the bios is just so ass backwards its insane.


I may be suggesting above my grade, but I would suggest trying the newly announced (a few pages back) BIOSes. Other possibilities are damaged board, memory, or CPU (I think attitudes toward ignoring ESD damage are too cavalier, even if the manufacturers try to protect the circuits); even testing the PSU outputs for appropriate voltages could be considered.

There are too many suggestions on this thread for voltage and frequency changes to cover here, but you might try one or more related to other examples of difficult booting.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> Did the new bios change default Vcore values for you? Or are you using the same +offset values to reach the same Vcore values are the prior bioses?


I did not boot into OS on default, only UEFI and monitoring data looked similar as stock 1002, 1001 and 0902. I did not place DMM on Pro Belt points.

OC was set on 0079 as my usual settings for 1002 1001 0902. With CPU under load from [email protected] I get same reading on DMM via Pro Belt for all points.

*0079 [email protected] 5hrs (SIO CPU Sensor sync'd to tCTL using Elmor's posted app)*



*1002 [email protected] 2.5hrs earlier today*


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> I had a similar problem at one point when I moved the board vertically from a horizontal bench. It was the backplate causing pressure on the socket in a way that the board didn't like. After adjusting the cooler mounting screws I was able to get it stable again. There's something funny about the way mechanical stresses work on this board around the socket. It might be somewhat related to the EK supremacy issues as well (hard to say).
> 
> I recommend playing with your cooler a little bit to see if the behavior changes. At one point I could get mine to POST better by pressing against the backplate.


Ok thanks, I'll have a play around with that too. it is an AM3 H110i that just uses the original plastic that comes on the board, no backplate or fanciness. But I'd be surprised if it had any effect making it a bit looser or tighter. But perhaps. Maybe it isn't a dodgy bios ecosystem afterall !
One day it will all be good, lol.


----------



## zeroarmy27

I tried those settings earlier to no avail. I was having to use 0038 before to get anything above 2666 for some reason, so it seems the 2T BIOS is what I'm stuck with for the time being.


----------



## SpecChum

3200 still no go for me at reasonable volts on 0079









Tried up to 1.4v and just F9 reboot.


----------



## femfemti

Hello Followed this thread for a while and got a lot of hints









Testing out the 0081 BIOS and playing with ProcODT
anyway to share experience so far
was on 1001 with ram at 2933 cl18 http://valid.x86.fr/ap5ls4

0081 only booted at 2666 at first but setting Procodt to 68,6 allowed me to run 2933 again and 80 allows 3200! unable to get under cl18 but its an improvement. http://valid.x86.fr/6e5xmn

But can anyone explain what this setting does? I am a bit worried as i have no idea what it is doing









2x16GB dual sided b-die btw


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> We will have official 1102 soon which is identical to 0081. Next iteration of BIOSes will fix P-state 0 + VID getting stuck at P1.
> 
> To change SIO CPU temperature sensor to match Tctl, use this software. Let me know if it helps.
> 
> sio_tempsrc_t1.zip 550k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 0079 with GSKill FlareX 2x8GB at 3500 with refclk + p-states
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better safe than sorry.
> No added issues AFAIK.


awesome! gonna wait for 1102 since its going to be coming out soon. thanks elmor for the hard work!


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Got some new BIOS so I'll pull the previous ones (obselete). All new BIOSes has the Voltage offset during recovery bug fixed. Would be very nice to get some feedback on which is working best for you guys in terms of DRAM compability.
> 
> *Test BIOS 0079*
> 
> Test BIOS with new AGESA 1004a, with a couple of bugfixes. Up to 5% performance increases in specific applications. Also has P-state overclocking working with BCLK increase. If you want to keep C-states, make sure to set Advanced\AMD CBS\Zen Common Options\Global C-state Control = Enabled. There are two new settings under AMD CBS\UMC Common Options\DDR4 Common Options\ you might want to take a look at, Fail_CNT and ProcODT. Fail_CNT decides how many times to retry when DRAM training fails (F9 -> 0d), default is now 1. ProcODT can help improve your DRAM overclocking. There's a setting available also on previous BIOSes under AMD CBS\UMC Common Options\DRAM Memory Mapping named BankGroupSwap. If you have 2x Single-Rank modules you can try setting this to Disabled and you might see some performance boost in certain applications.
> 
> *Test BIOS 0081*
> 
> Same as 0079 but has ProcODT default = 53.3 ohm
> 
> *Test BIOS 0082*
> 
> Same as 0081 but with a DRAM compability patch for the below part numbers
> 
> CMK16GX4M4A2133C13
> AHU08GGB13CGT7G
> PV416G240C5QK
> F4-2400C15Q-32GRR
> TCD44G2400C14BK
> F4-2666C16Q2-64GRB
> AVD4UZ126661504G
> BLT8G4D26AFTA.16FAD
> IMA41GU6MFR8N-C F0
> MD16GK4D4266615AXR
> HX430C15PB2K4/16
> HX430C15PBK4/32
> AX4U3333W4G16-QGZ
> GAM4DBLBM2133D15IE041C
> TC48G24S817
> SP004GBLFU213N02
> 78.C1GM3.AF10B
> F4-3200C16D-8GVKB
> 
> MTA4ATF51264AZ-2G6B1
> MTA8ATF1G64AZ-2G3B1
> MTA16ATF2G64AZ-2G6B1
> HMA41GU7AFR8N-TF T0
> HMA451U7AFR8N-TF T0
> HMA41GU6AFR8N-UH N0
> M378A2K43BB1-CTD
> M378A1K43BB1-CRC
> M378A1G43EB1-CRC
> 
> *Test BIOS 0083*
> 
> Same as 0081 but with "2T" DRAM Mode when using above 2666 DRAM Ratio.


feedback, comparing 1002 with 0083, since I wanted to go for max ram oc:
- pstate oc with non stock ref clock works good, managed to get 123.2 MHz x 32.5 just like 100 MHz x 40.0 with 1.4V (all with llc auto)
- pstate 0 multiplier cant go below 32 with fid 80, so for example 4 GHz with 135 MHz refclock is not possible atm
- offset voltage with pstate oc also worked as expected, now running + 0.325V for 1.4V under load
- ram oc is now stable @ 3600MHz 14-14-14-34 1.5V, where with the old microcode it would only pass memory training every third time and then not really be stable (so I had to run 3200 14-34 with 1002)
- ram training completes with 14-14-14-34 timings and 1.5V at speeds up to 3775MHz

- !!! ram oc over 3650 MHz is not stable at all in windows and causes all kinds of memory errors! I'm getting blue screens with "memory_management", "page_fault_on_nonpage_memory", registry corruption, windows lock screen image changing colors, all kinds of the weirdest data corruption.
what I tried to mitigate this behavior:
- increase ram voltage up to 1.7V
- increase soc voltage up to 1.2V
- increase core voltage up to 1.5V
- set boot voltage up to 1.7V
- disable bankgroupswap
- setting 3700MHz with various memory multipliers and refclocks
- losen ram timings up to 20-20-20-40
- all combinations of the above
nothing worked

tldr 3650 MHz ram clock atm marks the tipping point from awesome performance to total madness and data corruption in windows.

If you have important data on your system, do not use these "testing" bioses and stay on the official version. Dont be mad, if your Windows install just craps the bed.

oh and here is a screenshot of my 24/7 with non-stock ref clock pstate oc, offset vcore and 3600MHz ram (no performance bias):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> We will have official 1102 soon which is identical to 0081. Next iteration of BIOSes will fix P-state 0 + VID getting stuck at P1.
> 
> To change SIO CPU temperature sensor to match Tctl, use this software. Let me know if it helps.
> 
> sio_tempsrc_t1.zip 550k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 0079 with GSKill FlareX 2x8GB at 3500 with refclk + p-states
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better safe than sorry.
> No added issues AFAIK.


Would it be possible for a similar little program to make it match CPU (Tdie) instead?

I'm still not certain which is the more correct reading. Utilizing Pstates with Bclk increases to achieve my initial OC setting finally has CPU(Tdie) reading too low to be correct, and Q-code is 24. But as soon as I make any adjustments to windows Q-code changes to 0C and CPU (Tdie) becomes a believable value again. The temperature difference between the two in idle is around 8c.


----------



## Reikoji

Also, any Idea why after supposedly installing the new Ryzen balanced power plan, it fails to show up in power options?


----------



## Safetytrousers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Board does great with the m.2 slot in auto; currently at 140 BCLK without issue but like before, the RAM has to be below 3200 at this point (might be able to tweak that a bit later).


My drive in the m.2 slot is Gen 2, and if I keep it on Auto it runs at SATA speed. I have to manually set it to Gen 2 to go faster. It still is slower than it was with a PCIe adaptor in my old board.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Also, any Idea why after supposedly installing the new Ryzen balanced power plan, it fails to show up in power options?


Did you run the installer as administrator?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> Did you run the installer as administrator?


I sure did. It even shows up in installed packages when i open Add or remove provisioning package.


----------



## Brko

F4-3200C14 TridentZ and F4-3200C14 FlareX - these are the same RAM, right?
Suppose they have same OC potencial. I am purchasing C6H, R5 1600 next week and I will choose one of these 2 kits. Price difference is 8 EUR (FlareX has bigger price).

To save 8 EUR and buy TridentZ or FlareX? Idea is OC to as far as they or far as C6H can go.

Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Would it be possible for a similar little program to make it match CPU (Tdie) instead?


Tdie is not a real sensor. HWiNFO on X CPU just take Tctl and deduct the offset highlighted by AMD that X CPU have and show as separate sensor.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Tdie is not a real sensor. HWiNFO on X CPU just take Tctl and deduct the offset highlighted by AMD that X CPU have and show as separate sensor.


Isnt this supposed to be the other way around? Tctl coming with the added +20c set by AMD "so fans kick in sooner" ?

EDIT: Well... the i see why this change is happening. the 1.8V PLL voltage (normally at 1.8..) was at set to 2v, and this causes temperature reading to change.


----------



## madweazl

Similar to another member, ProcODT has enabled me to increase the BCLK above 100 which allows me to break past 3200. Prior to this, anything above 99.8 would result in an f9 reboot. Havent pushed to see how far I can take it yet (ProcODT currently set to 60).


----------



## BoMbY

0081 didn't change much for me, compared to 0902, for RAM settings of higher than 2666 on 2x16 GB dual ranked memory. I think I'm running with exactly the same settings and results as before.

Only the memory latency seems to be 6-8ns lower, as promised by the fix from AMD.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> 0081 didn't change much for me, compared to 0902, for RAM settings of higher than 2666 on 2x16 GB dual ranked memory. I think I'm running with exactly the same settings and results as before.
> 
> Only the memory latency seems to be 6-8ns lower, as promised by the fix from AMD.


For 2T, you may want to try 0083, since that is the 2T version of 0081. 0079 and later are the new ones based on the Agesa update from AMD.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brko*
> 
> F4-3200C14 TridentZ and F4-3200C14 FlareX - these are the same RAM, right?
> Suppose they have same OC potencial. I am purchasing C6H, R5 1600 next week and I will choose one of these 2 kits. Price difference is 8 EUR (FlareX has bigger price).
> 
> To save 8 EUR and buy TridentZ or FlareX? Idea is OC to as far as they or far as C6H can go.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


they're not exactly the same kit. the flare x are using newer samsung chips that support jedec standard 2400 cas 16 1.2v's instead of 2133mhz cas 15 found on the older samsung chips like the gskill trident kit. i genuinely don't know if that matters for ryzen compatibility but that's what gskill decided to use for the new flare x kits.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> they're not exactly the same kit. the flare x are using newer samsung chips that support jedec standard 2400 cas 16 1.2v's instead of 2133mhz cas 15 found on the older samsung chips like the gskill trident kit. i genuinely don't know if that matters for ryzen compatibility but that's what gskill decided to use for the new flare x kits.


I'd love to see a 2x16 for the Flare X series, but then again, with RAM prices these days, the kit might cost $400, compared to the $178 I paid for my Ripjaws V 3200(CAS 16 stuff, 2x16) on Feb 24th.


----------



## Safetytrousers

I notice the AMD balanced power plan doesn't work on 0079.


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *femfemti*
> 
> Hello Followed this thread for a while and got a lot of hints
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testing out the 0081 BIOS and playing with ProcODT
> anyway to share experience so far
> was on 1001 with ram at 2933 cl18 http://valid.x86.fr/ap5ls4
> 
> 0081 only booted at 2666 at first but setting Procodt to 68,6 allowed me to run 2933 again and 80 allows 3200! unable to get under cl18 but its an improvement. http://valid.x86.fr/6e5xmn
> 
> But can anyone explain what this setting does? I am a bit worried as i have no idea what it is doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2x16GB dual sided b-die btw


You're my hero









After trying all of the betas and not being able to hit my 2933MHz @ 18-14-14-14-34 as before in any of them, I was generally disappointed. Tweaked ProcODT as you suggested on 0081... and now I'm running my dual-rank 16GBx2 at 3200MHz @ 18-16-16-16-36!

Like you, I have absolutely no idea what this does, just hoping it isn't harmful. Hoping @elmor or someone else can explain what this does?

Edit: I have this kit.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Safetytrousers*
> 
> I notice the AMD balanced power plan doesn't work on 0079.


It seems like it, but this is because the minimum processor stat is 90% in that plan.


----------



## Serchio

It looks like 0083 didn't fix the offset problem with PStates when stability issue occurs (like code 8 during stress tests).

Today I god 1.5V voltage for the CPU because after reboot PStates settings were removed but my cpu voltage was still set to + offset... Bios showed 1.5V :/

The other annoying thing is that new variable (don't remember the name, to set how many times ram is tested before returning to low settings), which after a crash returns to 1 (I need at least 2 to get my ram working on 3200 MHz).

Edit:
It's called Fail_CNT


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Anyone encounter this problem?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> You're my hero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After trying all of the betas and not being able to hit my 2933MHz @ 18-14-14-14-34 as before in any of them, I was generally disappointed. Tweaked ProcODT as you suggested on 0081... and now I'm running my dual-rank 16GBx2 at 3200MHz @ 18-16-16-16-36!
> 
> Like you, I have absolutely no idea what this does, just hoping it isn't harmful. Hoping @elmor or someone else can explain what this does?
> 
> Edit: I have this kit.


ProcODT is Processor On-Die Termination.

It's impedance matching to clean the voltage signal (reduces reflection) from the RAM - it's used in conjunction with the DDR termination voltage.

I can't really see any of the values hurting anything but stability, but it's usually best set to auto.


----------



## femfemti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> You're my hero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After trying all of the betas and not being able to hit my 2933MHz @ 18-14-14-14-34 as before in any of them, I was generally disappointed. Tweaked ProcODT as you suggested on 0081... and now I'm running my dual-rank 16GBx2 at 3200MHz @ 18-16-16-16-36!
> 
> Like you, I have absolutely no idea what this does, just hoping it isn't harmful. Hoping @elmor or someone else can explain what this does?
> 
> Edit: I have this kit.


Some google searches later https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/On-die_termination But dont really understand it









*Edit is it the same noise cancellation effect as a end line 75 Ohm resistor on a coax TV cable?


----------



## lordzed83

Damn this new 079 bios is nice testi g 3461 memory as 3466 requires 118.2 and my cpu does not like that...


----------



## Xianto

My experience from 0083 - qcode 0d and no boot. Damn


----------



## lordzed83

Aaa and indeed mb posts faster on new bios like 50% faster !!!


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xianto*
> 
> My experience from 0083 - qcode 0d and no boot. Damn


Try Clear CMOS - always works for me.


----------



## Brko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Brko*
> 
> F4-3200C14 TridentZ and F4-3200C14 FlareX - these are the same RAM, right?
> Suppose they have same OC potencial. I am purchasing C6H, R5 1600 next week and I will choose one of these 2 kits. Price difference is 8 EUR (FlareX has bigger price).
> 
> To save 8 EUR and buy TridentZ or FlareX? Idea is OC to as far as they or far as C6H can go.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> they're not exactly the same kit. the flare x are using newer samsung chips that support jedec standard 2400 cas 16 1.2v's instead of 2133mhz cas 15 found on the older samsung chips like the gskill trident kit. i genuinely don't know if that matters for ryzen compatibility but that's what gskill decided to use for the new flare x kits.
Click to expand...

Ok, but than again, which ones are better for OC? Older chips in TridentZ or newer in FlareX? As I said, 8 EUR means nothing in terms of better OC and compatibility.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Xianto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> Try Clear CMOS - always works for me.


Didnt work at all. Had to flash back to previous (0d occured too), used later 0038 - reseted to default, again to 0083 - -0d again.

0081 - 0d.

Sorted with changing ram slots to single channel with 0081 on all auto settings. For now its working. I hope i did not burn up something


----------



## dorbot

Sounds remarkably familiar............
We're all doomed!!!

lol.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Sounds remarkably familiar............
> We're all doomed!!!
> 
> lol.


I've been feeling like I am doomed, but not because of anything in this thread.







All of this effort to get memory speeds up to 3200....can any of us claim it isn't fun? It may be annoying for some people, but for me, since I have already paid for all of my components and am not really upset at ANY memory speeds above 2400, this is just good entertainment value. Back on Feb 24th, none of us had any clue about what memory would work best, or what would or would not work. Everything was a gamble. 1800X vs. 1700X performance is the same way, a gamble for how well the 1800X would perform. Hitting even 3.85GHz comfortably(not pushing things, so fan speeds have been fairly low) is fine for me on the 1800X, and I will see how the new BIOS versions work when it comes to temperatures/fan noise before I try to go to 3.9 or 4.0GHz again.

When it doubt, look at the positives, we are on the bleeding edge of technology, and except for those who had to RMA a board due to bricking(pre 0902), we have survived without too much grief.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xianto*
> 
> Didnt work at all. Had to flash back to previous (0d occured too), used later 0038 - reseted to default, again to 0083 - -0d again.
> 
> 0081 - 0d.
> 
> Sorted with changing ram slots to single channel with 0081 on all auto settings. For now its working. I hope i did not burn up something


Slots A2 and B2 for your RAM? After it worked with just single stick of RAM, did you try the other stick again? If you go back to 0038 with single stick, try at 0038 with two and again, work or no work?


----------



## waltercaorle

I have tried the 79 bios, but need more vcore for 4ghz
1.373 in 1002
1.439 in 79....


----------



## Xianto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Slots A2 and B2 for your RAM? After it worked with just single stick of RAM, did you try the other stick again? If you go back to 0038 with single stick, try at 0038 with two and again, work or no work?


It works now on A1 and B1 (first two slots from CPU) if im correct. I dont have time at the moment to have more fun with it, will test different config later.

Just curious what 0d accualy means.
BTW my config
1700X
HyperX Fury 2666Mhz 2x 8GB


----------



## SpecChum

Anyone else sometimes have issues displaying the BIOS?

It boots into BIOS fine, it just doesn't turn the monitor on.

I just normally ctrl-alt-del until it works, but it's annoying.


----------



## madweazl

No magic in the BIOS to get my RAM above 3200 so far; BCLK above 100 no workie but that is better than 99.8 before I guess LOL. I havent tried going above 80 in ProcODT though.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xianto*
> 
> It works now on A1 and B1 (first two slots from CPU) if im correct. I dont have time at the moment to have more fun with it, will test different config later.
> 
> Just curious what 0d accualy means.
> BTW my config
> 1700X
> HyperX Fury 2666Mhz 2x 8GB


Knowing what the Q codes mean is for wimps. That's why the manual lies to you....
Seriously though , I think elmor has a few definitions on the first post maybe (or somewhere else in this vast thread) but the manual is largely useless from what I can gather because the codes dont match up.
But ive stopped caring , they appear so random and meaningless anyway, lol.
just kind of waiting for the board to die........
Doomed I tell ya!

heheh,


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xianto*
> 
> Just curious what 0d accualy means.
> BTW my config
> 1700X
> HyperX Fury 2666Mhz 2x 8GB


0d is an overclocking failure but can also be related to memory speed.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xianto*
> 
> It works now on A1 and B1 (first two slots from CPU) if im correct. I dont have time at the moment to have more fun with it, will test different config later.
> 
> Just curious what 0d accualy means.
> BTW my config
> 1700X
> HyperX Fury 2666Mhz 2x 8GB


Nope, in order from CPU, A1, A2, B1, B2. So, you want your memory in A2 and B2 for two sticks of RAM.


----------



## hicks12

083 worked best for me, tried the rest first and none allowed me to boot with my ram at 3200, the RAM is F4-3200C16D-16GVKB and its posted without issue on the given speed and CAS ratings which is great! Havent had a go at overclocking yet but before this I was on 3.9ghz no problem with the 1700 so hopefully that remains the same, will report back!


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Anyone else sometimes have issues displaying the BIOS?
> 
> It boots into BIOS fine, it just doesn't turn the monitor on.
> 
> I just normally ctrl-alt-del until it works, but it's annoying.


That means either your video card is having a problem with your settings, or your machine is not actually posting and is getting stuck in the process. The only time I run into a problem is when I am trying to clock my memory too far(meaning above 2666 in 0902 so far, will be testing 0083 after work), and that is when I get the 0d and need to clear the CMOS via the button on the back. 4.05 has worked for me, but temperatures make the fans a bit too loud for my tastes(which means I could use some better fans than what my Corsair H110i came with).


----------



## Mandarb

Anyone else have it happen that their drives disappear changing frequency settings and running into a no-boot situation due to the OC failing?


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hicks12*
> 
> 083 worked best for me, tried the rest first and none allowed me to boot with my ram at 3200, the RAM is F4-3200C16D-16GVKB and its posted without issue on the given speed and CAS ratings which is great! Havent had a go at overclocking yet but before this I was on 3.9ghz no problem with the 1700 so hopefully that remains the same, will report back!


Nice, I have the 2x16 pair, so am not sure I can hit 3200. At least you give me a small amount of hope, but I suspect I will need to go one notch down(at 2666 with 0902, and want better than that).


----------



## wombooga

Great thread and thanks for the new BIOSes.

Struggling to get my CMU16GX4M2C3200C16R (2x8gb) memory to run above 2933mhz on 079 - is another BIOS version worth trying?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wombooga*
> 
> Great thread and thanks for the new BIOSes.
> 
> Struggling to get my CMU16GX4M2C3200C16R (2x8gb) memory to run above 2933mhz on 079 - is another BIOS version worth trying?


0083 might be worth a shot with the 2t command rate.


----------



## hicks12

Try 083 and see how that goes, worked for me whereas the rest did not but my ram is gskill but similar spec overall.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> That means either your video card is having a problem with your settings, or your machine is not actually posting and is getting stuck in the process. The only time I run into a problem is when I am trying to clock my memory too far(meaning above 2666 in 0902 so far, will be testing 0083 after work), and that is when I get the 0d and need to clear the CMOS via the button on the back. 4.05 has worked for me, but temperatures make the fans a bit too loud for my tastes(which means I could use some better fans than what my Corsair H110i came with).


It's certainly POSTing, as I can press ESC and enter to continue or F10 enter to save and exit, BIOS is loading. QCode is A9 as normal.

I think it's this crappy DP cable that came with the monitor to be honest, saying that I never had an issue on my Z97 with same card.

Tis weird.

Speaking of H110i, I've ordered 2 ML140 Pros today


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wombooga*
> 
> Great thread and thanks for the new BIOSes.
> 
> Struggling to get my CMU16GX4M2C3200C16R (2x8gb) memory to run above 2933mhz on 079 - is another BIOS version worth trying?


Check the top thread, 0081, 0082, and 0083 are available for you to try.


----------



## Ubardog

Guys
Should this be enabled or disable ?


Disabled it now and things are starting to seem right.
have i just noobed it?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Guys
> Should this be enabled or disable ?
> 
> 
> Disabled it now and things are starting to seem right.
> have i just noobed it?


Thats XFR but once you OC it should disable automatically.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> 0083 might be worth a shot with the 2t command rate.


Id rather have mine on 1t with cas of 16-16-16-16-36 then 2t and higher timings lol.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Guys
> Should this be enabled or disable ?
> 
> 
> Disabled it now and things are starting to seem right.
> have i just noobed it?


Possibly, but I've done worse by not pushing things as far as I probably could, at least for now. I am running an Adaptec 8405 in the third PCI Express slot, so don't want to push it where the RAID controller freaks out, and that means staying away from certain features.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Id rather have mine on 1t with cas of 16-16-16-16-36 then 2t and higher timings lol.


If the 2t makes the difference of the IF running at 3200 (1600) vice something lower, it is probably worth the trade off.

Edit: 0081/2 shouldnt be different in that regard.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> It's certainly POSTing, as I can press ESC and enter to continue or F10 enter to save and exit, BIOS is loading. QCode is A9 as normal.
> 
> I think it's this crappy DP cable that came with the monitor to be honest, saying that I never had an issue on my Z97 with same card.
> 
> Tis weird.
> 
> Speaking of H110i, I've ordered 2 ML140 Pros today


Keep in mind that since the chipset is different, how the video card itself interacts with the system may also play a part. NVIDIA or AMD video card?


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Thats XFR but once you OC it should disable automatically.
> Id rather have mine on 1t with cas of 16-16-16-16-36 then 2t and higher timings lol.


Well Up to now i have left it on auto didn't think anything of it. Disabled now
Don't wanna Jinx my self SB is now constant 1.04v not changed to 0.2v or 700v not even waving








no 3v's on soc or vcore and ram has not changed from t1 to t2 and timings are stable
gonna leave aida64 overnight. If it crashes during test is the graphs still saved ?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Keep in mind that since the chipset is different, how the video card itself interacts with the system may also play a part. NVIDIA or AMD video card?


AMD Fury.


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> ProcODT is Processor On-Die Termination.
> 
> It's impedance matching to clean the voltage signal (reduces reflection) from the RAM - it's used in conjunction with the DDR termination voltage.
> 
> I can't really see any of the values hurting anything but stability, but it's usually best set to auto.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *femfemti*
> 
> Some google searches later https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/On-die_termination But dont really understand it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit is it the same noise cancellation effect as a end line 75 Ohm resistor on a coax TV cable?


Thanks! Seems mostly harmless then. Since a specific value nets me 3200MHz, will try others to see if I can get it to CL16. If I find anything, will report back


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> Thanks! Seems mostly harmless then. Since a specific value nets me 3200MHz, will try others to see if I can get it to CL16. If I find anything, will report back


Hey, at least you got there









Aside from upping the Vboot to ridiculous levels I just get a constant F9 reboot loop on 3200 or anything above









And I've got the G.Skill 14-14-14-34 RAM...


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Hey, at least you got there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from upping the Vboot to ridiculous levels I just get a constant F9 reboot loop on 3200 or anything above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I've got the G.Skill 14-14-14-34 RAM...


Ridiculous levels being what?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Ridiculous levels being what?


To get a boot more often than not, 1.5v, but even that fails on a Windows reboot as the RAM is back at 1.35v at this point. I'm not running it at 1.5v constantly.

1.43v gets me a successful boot on the third boot loop most of the time tho, but again a Windows reboot breaks it.

I can get 3200 easy enough all told, but I'd need my pc on 24/07 to make it really worthwhile.

Incidentally, once it's booted 14-14-14-34-1T is fine on 1.35v, it's just the damn AGESA handshake...


----------



## madweazl

1.5v on the ram isn't going to be an issue even if it were 24/7; since that is just for the boot, it is honestly a no factor.


----------



## Wally West

Hey, is it possible to have a list of all the error somewhere?

0d is an overclock fail
I got 8 a couple of times.


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4rcherz*
> 
> i have code 24 every day with no problems. it changed to 40 now and then.
> 
> I doubt the BIOS update would have effected the boot of windows apart from usng the wrong boot option or RAID or the other one/[/quote
> 
> Which one?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> 1.5v on the ram isn't going to be an issue even if it were 24/7; since that is just for the boot, it is honestly a no factor.


Oh yeah, I know







I said the same thing to someone the other day.

If there were massive difference in performance I'd do it, but there really isn't. Yet anyway.

2933Mhz is fine for now.

New 1700 coming tomorrow anyway, might have more luck


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Oh yeah, I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said the same thing to someone the other day.
> 
> If there were massive difference in performance I'd do it, but there really isn't. Yet anyway.
> 
> 2933Mhz is fine for now.
> 
> New 1700 coming tomorrow anyway, might have more luck


I think the upper limit is up around 1.9v. It is amazing how resilient everything actually is; cant believe how abusive I've been to some things over the years and they just keep humming along.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I think the upper limit is up around 1.9v. It is amazing how resilient everything actually is; cant believe how abusive I've been to some things over the years and they just keep humming along.


What would be the Maximum Vcore you would suggest?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> What would be the Maximum Vcore you would suggest?


I dont have enough experience with the Ryzen to know. I've pushed it to 1.5 but it is so early on there is no telling how or if that will affect the long term reliability of the processor. The memory has been around long enough to get beat up on though.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I dont have enough experience with the Ryzen to know. I've pushed it to 1.5 but it is so early on there is no telling how or if that will affect the long term reliability of the processor. The memory has been around long enough to get beat up on though.


1.5v sounds like a good start, thanks.


----------



## madweazl

Spent most of the day messing around with the new BIOS releases but I just cant get any type of consistency. I'll get the memory over 3200 for the first boot after a flash but a restart of the computer will result in a boot loop to default memory speeds and then I cant get to 3200 again even if I clear CMOS. A reflash allows for the higher ram speeds but as before, a restart or cold boot results in a loop to default mem settings. 1002 doesn't allow me to go over 3200 but always displays a normal behavior after a clear cmos to the previously working settings.

Has this been an issue for anyone else?


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Spent most of the day messing around with the new BIOS releases but I just cant get any type of consistency. I'll get the memory over 3200 for the first boot after a flash but a restart of the computer will result in a boot loop to default memory speeds and then I cant get to 3200 again even if I clear CMOS. A reflash allows for the higher ram speeds but as before, a restart or cold boot results in a loop to default mem settings. 1002 doesn't allow me to go over 3200 but always displays a normal behavior after a clear cmos to the previously working settings.
> 
> Has this been an issue for anyone else?


For me, a fix to get 3200 on my G.Skills is to set Fail_CNT to 3 (it returns to 1 after a crash - so, when you are getting default mem settings try to set it to something else than 1).

Looks like sometimes my memory needs more than one training after the restart.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> 1.5v sounds like a good start, thanks.


You mentioned vcore so I'm assuming your talking about the CPU; are you shooting for something in particular (e.g. benchmark results)? For daily use, I dont see any benefit in going much over 1.42; in this range it starts to generate a lot heat with very limited return.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> For me, a fix to get 3200 on my G.Skills is to set Fail_CNT to 3 (it returns to 1 after a crash - so, when you are getting default mem settings try to set it to something else than 1).
> 
> Looks like sometimes my memory needs more than one training after the restart.


Bah, I remember reading your post regarding that but I didnt test it out. I'll give that a shot; guess it's better than nothing LOL.


----------



## Wally West

I have a really weird issue.

My led strip have a mirror effect in asus aura. If I want to have green, I click blue. if I want blue, I click green. the back IO and Asus logo at the bottom is working correctly. Is it possible that the new BIOS 083 did that?


----------



## gupsterg

@elmor

Enjoying 0079 so far








.

Not tried upped RAM from 3200MHz C14 1T, had had 134MHz BCLK on 1002 so think will get that on 0079.

Besides not having to wait to launch HWiNFO, which I believe the resolution is the new SMU FW in UEFI for me on Win 7. I feel the system is more responsive when it is "loaded". For example a few times I noted on 0902 / 1002 that app windows that I would load whilst [email protected] was on rig felt stuttery, now not seen that pretty much all day, all smooth and responsive.

Had no issues in few Y-Cruncher N32/N64 loops and done ~9.75hrs [email protected] on 0079







.



SIO sensor held the tweak via app during this run.

3200MHz C14 has slightly improved performance in AIDA64 as well.



Got nice 1x mobo boot as well like when on 0902 / 1002.


----------



## TwoBeers

Did anyone with the new BIOS try to change VID of p2?

For me it doesn't boot afterwards, hangs at "0C". Clear CMOS didn't work, had to reflash BIOS to start again. ;(

Edit: I did try 0081 and 0082, no luck. With 1001 no problem.


----------



## ShiftyJ

Why does my voltage drop so much from its max when stress testing? HWinfo reports 1.398 max but stays around 1.330 when under load. LLC is on auto, so I guess ill have to use it?


----------



## h2323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Safetytrousers*
> 
> I notice the AMD balanced power plan doesn't work on 0079.


What do you mean doesn't work, crashes?


----------



## Safetytrousers

On the previous BIOSes GTAV would not play for me without crashing after 20 minutes. I tried everything, volts up, volts down, default settings, re-flash, re-install of the game etc. and nothing worked. 0079 and the game works.








GTAV is flying so high for me on Ryzen, far better than on my old 4790K, and my 1080 clocks a bit higher than it would before.


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Enjoying 0079 so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Not tried upped RAM from 3200MHz C14 1T, had had 134MHz BCLK on 1002 so think will get that on 0079.
> 
> Besides not having to wait to launch HWiNFO, which I believe the resolution is the new SMU FW in UEFI for me on Win 7. I feel the system is more responsive when it is "loaded". For example a few times I noted on 0902 / 1002 that app windows that I would load whilst [email protected] was on rig felt stuttery, now not seen that pretty much all day, all smooth and responsive.
> 
> Had no issues in few Y-Cruncher N32/N64 loops and done ~9.75hrs [email protected] on 0079
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> SIO sensor held the tweak via app during this run.
> 
> 3200MHz C14 has slightly improved performance in AIDA64 as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Got nice 1x mobo boot as well like when on 0902 / 1002.


what is your voltage for that BCLK of 134?did urise any other one?ty ?


----------



## Safetytrousers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2323*
> 
> What do you mean doesn't work, crashes?


The installation of it had gone in power settings, and if I try to install it again the install fails.


I 'm not too bothered, although I think I was getting improved performance with it in the last BIOS, the new BIOS has joyous gains for me (see above).


----------



## Nijo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> I have a really weird issue.
> 
> My led strip have a mirror effect in asus aura. If I want to have green, I click blue. if I want blue, I click green. the back IO and Asus logo at the bottom is working correctly. Is it possible that the new BIOS 083 did that?


You may need to calibrate the rgb-header in Aura software.


----------



## mogdy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You right








i've flash with an uefi bios and it is ok
so i messed with something when editing the bios, even if with my 3930K i had no problem


----------



## huyee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> Did anyone with the new BIOS try to change VID of p2?
> 
> For me it doesn't boot afterwards, hangs at "0C". Clear CMOS didn't work, had to reflash BIOS to start again. ;(
> 
> Edit: I did try 0081 and 0082, no luck. With 1001 no problem.


81 82 83 all work with p state oc for me.


----------



## mogdy

1800X here with gskill trident Z F4-3200C16D-16GTZB
with 0083 i can finally use my memory at 3200, docp standard and voila








i tried 0079 to 0083, so i think that my kit is unable to sustain command rate = 1T, only 2T
so i am now happy with my system, it is very good
i can push beyond 4.1 but voltage is too much
4GHz with pc at 3200 is very good for me


----------



## Shikatsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> To change SIO CPU temperature sensor to match Tctl, use this software. Let me know if it helps.
> 
> sio_tempsrc_t1.zip 550k .zip file


Can we also get that with the 1700X/1800X offset reduced? I really don't like my custom water loop ramping up fully just because the CPU is hitting around 60°C TJ, because the fan curves end at 75°C :/


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> For me, a fix to get 3200 on my G.Skills is to set Fail_CNT to 3 (it returns to 1 after a crash - so, when you are getting default mem settings try to set it to something else than 1).
> 
> Looks like sometimes my memory needs more than one training after the restart.


No such luck for me







First boot continues to work fine but nothing after. I'll hang out at 1002 for now.

Edit: clear CMOS does occasionally let me boot but very rare. The first boot after a flash has worked every time I believe (with settings I had already confirmed as working).


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nijo*
> 
> You may need to calibrate the rgb-header in Aura software.


The calibration is showing the correct color, but once I tried to put any color or mode, it's not showing the right color.


----------



## Nijo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> The calibration is showing the correct color, but once I tried to put any color or mode, it's not showing the right color.


Did you calibrate every header?
Otherwise, maybe you try a newer version of Aura like 10429 (for Z270-Boards).


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nijo*
> 
> Did you calibrate every header?
> Otherwise, maybe you try a newer version of Aura like 10429 (for Z270-Boards).


I download aura for Intel and did the BIOS update at the same times this afternoon. I returned to the AMD version. Since the calibration is showing the right color, maybe this is a software problem?

edit: maybe its the new windows?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> what is your voltage for that BCLK of 134?did urise any other one?ty ?


VCORE Offset mode used same offset as 3.8GHz/100MHz BCLK ~162mV
SOC: 0.97500V
VBOOT/VDIMM: 1.35000V
1.8 PLL: 1.80000V
1.05 SB: 1.05000V
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mogdy*
> 
> You right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've flash with an uefi bios and it is ok
> so i messed with something when editing the bios, even if with my 3930K i had no problem


No worries







.


----------



## LittleVulpix

This is very interesting. With Windows 10 Creator's Update, the board will "hard crash" into code 8 when the GPU part of initialization begins. I have an RX460 without external power. What happens is, when windows starts booting, there's a part during which the driver is loaded (the fans spin at max speed for a brief moment and then the system loads). With Anniversary Update, no problem. Everything works. With Creator's update, the board will get into repeated 8 state, and when I observe the card, I can see the GPU fans get a little jolt every second or so, as if trying to spin up again. I rolled back to AU, no problem again. Went to CU - hard crash. Also when this 8 code happens, I can't do anything. Safe boot doesn't work, boot retry doesn't work - I have to clear cmos and then try it, but anything other than the default values will always result in code 8 again - and default values do half the time.

I tested this twice (reinstalling and uninstalling CU) and it's always the same; so I doubt it's an accident.

@elmor any idea why Creator's Update would be crashing my C6H ?


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huyee*
> 
> 81 82 83 all work with p state oc for me.


Did you try to change the VID of p2?

Cause OC via p0 also works for me, there's no issue.

But I want to downclock p2 and this doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Bah, I remember reading your post regarding that but I didnt test it out. I'll give that a shot; guess it's better than nothing LOL.


I'm on 0083 now. I have set ProcODT to 53.3 and now everything works without boot's loops. Have you tried this?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> I'm on 0083 now. I have set ProcODT to 53.3 and now everything works without boot's loops. Have you tried this?


I tried a few runs there (that is default) but nothing extensive. I'll give it another shot in a bit.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Hey now dont ever underestimate the butt dyno, its usually correct haha. I did notice that posting on the ch6 is noticeably slower then the gaming 5 by quite a bit. The CH6 almost puts my monitor to sleep, if i dont spam the DEL key i wouldnt even see the post screen.
> 
> 
> 
> POST on this board has been dismal to say the least. My 4790K POSTS and gets into Windows in the time it takes the C6H to POST.
Click to expand...

You know what, my Mrs is dense to technology so my most basic response to me spending nearly £2000 on a rig was "it will load in 5 seconds...!"









Needless to say i have been in the dog house since Ryzen launch weekend simply on post-codes alone!!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> Did you try to change the VID of p2?
> 
> Cause OC via p0 also works for me, there's no issue.
> 
> But I want to downclock p2 and this doesn't work anymore.


On my usual OC profile, then changed PState 2 VID, no issue on booting, etc.

I change frequency of PState 2 and board got stuck on Q-CODE OC with Q-LED VGA.


----------



## superchad

@elmor

I have a question, will we have BIOSes in the future that allow us to turn 1T or 2T on or off? My past Motherboards allowed this, is there a reason it has not been implemented?


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> On my usual OC profile, then changed PState 2 VID, no issue on booting, etc.
> 
> I change frequency of PState 2 and board got stock on Q-CODE OC with Q-LED VGA.


So downclocking p2 also doesn't work for you?


----------



## egandt

Was on Bios 1001, rolled up to BIOS 0083 , restored optimized defaults rebooted installed, cleared BIOS reset everything. Windows works, but crashes quickly with the great Black Screen of Death when any load is placed on it, while the same settings for 1001 was stable for over 8 hours of stress testing. Not sure what I'm going to do yet, but wanted to post my findings.

ERIC

EDIT:



As you can see the CPU Voltage is running about 1.35, this while I have the offset set to 0.05 (was previously 0.025 on 1001), it appears that the offset is not being used as the system is at 100%, and yet the CPU voltage was not adjusted from the default for P0 1.35, this seems like a possible bug in the BIOS it also explains the lack of stability as this 1800X is junk and can not even do 3950 without 1.375v and I try to give it 1.38v to be certain.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> So downclocking p2 also doesn't work for you?


Yep.

It did work on 0902, didn't try it on 1002. As it made little difference to power used at idle from wall plug readings I'm not fussed to implement it now.

Not saying it doesn't need to be fixed







, I want fully functioning so if change my mind I can use it







.


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yep.
> 
> It did work on 0902, didn't try it on 1002. As it made little difference to power used at idle from wall plug readings I'm not fussed to implement it now.
> 
> Not saying it doesn't need to be fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I want fully functioning so if change my mind I can use it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


For me, I couldn't undervolt it. Coming from 0.8xV + 0.15V offset to 0.4xV (max undervolt) +0.15V makes a big difference. That's why I wanna keep it.
And also, I intend to keep settings that once work. But dialing back on the Voltage cause now it doesn't work anymore, is not really an option.









Edit: But maybe you're right, maybe it was the FID, not the VID. I've to test that now.


----------



## nycgtr

using bios 0082

4x8 32gb Gksill f43200c16q-32gtzb booted right into windows with Dccp standard. 3200mhz







 Made my day asus

Until i open cpuz, hardwareinfo and it's showing 2133 lol kidding me.


----------



## waltercaorle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleVulpix*
> 
> This is very interesting. With Windows 10 Creator's Update, the board will "hard crash" into code 8 when the GPU part of initialization begins. I have an RX460 without external power. What happens is, when windows starts booting, there's a part during which the driver is loaded (the fans spin at max speed for a brief moment and then the system loads). With Anniversary Update, no problem. Everything works. With Creator's update, the board will get into repeated 8 state, and when I observe the card, I can see the GPU fans get a little jolt every second or so, as if trying to spin up again. I rolled back to AU, no problem again. Went to CU - hard crash. Also when this 8 code happens, I can't do anything. Safe boot doesn't work, boot retry doesn't work - I have to clear cmos and then try it, but anything other than the default values will always result in code 8 again - and default values do half the time.
> 
> I tested this twice (reinstalling and uninstalling CU) and it's always the same; so I doubt it's an accident.
> 
> @elmor any idea why Creator's Update would be crashing my C6H ?


I have the creator update. same problems here. with minimal overclock I get the code 8 after a few seconds that are in the desktop and if I put the default settings work well but I also saw 1.56v on the core. with 1002 works all right to 4GHz and 1.393v. unfortunately I have a clean install and I can not rollback. Tomorrow, if I have time, I install the 'anniversary


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Anyone else sometimes have issues displaying the BIOS?
> 
> It boots into BIOS fine, it just doesn't turn the monitor on.
> 
> I just normally ctrl-alt-del until it works, but it's annoying.


Only at initial boot, took a bit to appear.


----------



## LittleVulpix

Yeah it's very strange. Not sure what causes it at all, it just seems like something makes the system at lot more "twitchy"


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Only at initial boot, took a bit to appear.


Yeah, something my side I think.

Just ordered a new DP cable.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> AMD Fury.


Do you have an HDMI cable laying around? You never know, might be worth a try


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Do you have an HDMI cable laying around? You never know, might be worth a try


Hah, you must have been reading my mind, was just going to try that!

Yeah, got loads.

I've got a 3440x1440 monitor tho so I'll deffo have to use DP for normal use.


----------



## nycgtr

I am confused to why it posts at 3200 but I keep seeing 2133 in windows


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Update for my system.

Since updating to 0079, I managed to boot with 3400MHz Memory at the following settings:

*CPU:*
R7 1700 4.0432GHz 106.4MHz
*RAM:*
3400MHz 14-14-14-14-34-1T
*P States:*
FID: 98 (38x)
DID: 8
VID: 3A (1.1875v)
*BIOS Voltages:*
SOC: 1.0v
PLL: 1.8v
DRAM: 1.375v
DRAM Boot: 1.375v
VTTDDR: 1/2 DRAM voltage
Core: +0.19375v (1.3825v) LLC4 140%
*Other Settings:*
Disabled BankGroup Swap
Disabled Spread Spectrum
Disabled Active Frequency
Disabled SenseMi

First test before I started running MemTest was cinebench. Scores went from ~1770 to ~1820.

Running 10hours+ of MemTest HCI, 7 instances at 2048, 1 at all available memory.


----------



## Targonis

I just hit 2933 with 0083, ProcODT at 80, Memory at 18-18-18-38. Not sure how stable this is since the RAM is difficult:
G.skill F4-3200C16D-32GVR. I may need to cut back to 2666.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I am confused to why it posts at 3200 but I keep seeing 2133 in windows


Probably because DOCP is using the 2133 strap and changing your BCLK.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Probably because DOCP is using the 2133 strap and changing your BCLK.


Set it manually and same thing. None of my settings stick timmings etc. Only cpu oc settings stick


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Set it manually and same thing. None of my settings stick timmings etc. Only cpu oc settings stick


Then that is interesting... I'm running 3400MHz now, and 4.04GHz. Windows reports seeing 3.8GHz and 3200MHz memory.

Seems like it reports what it would expect if it were using a 100MHz BCLK.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Set it manually and same thing. None of my settings stick timmings etc. Only cpu oc settings stick


It is failing the training.


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Then that is interesting... I'm running 3400MHz now, and 4.04GHz. Windows reports seeing 3.8GHz and 3200MHz memory.
> 
> Seems like it reports what it would expect if it were using a 100MHz BCLK.


Do you have aida64? If yes, could you check memory latency now?

It's 65ms (0083) versus 85ms (1002) for me right now.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> Do you have aida64? If yes, could you check memory latency now?
> 
> It's 65ms (0083) versus 85ms (1002) for me right now.


Cannot ATM. At work. After 10 hours, sure.


----------



## huyee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> Did you try to change the VID of p2?
> 
> Cause OC via p0 also works for me, there's no issue.
> 
> But I want to downclock p2 and this doesn't work anymore.


Ah I think I misunderstood you. No I didn't. Only did p0


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I am confused to why it posts at 3200 but I keep seeing 2133 in windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Set it manually and same thing. None of my settings stick timmings etc. Only cpu oc settings stick
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> It is failing the training.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

+1 .


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

If anyone is interested in my memory training steps for 3400MHz, here they are.

*Memory Training Steps:*

Set BCLK speed to 100MHz
Set DRAM speed to 2666MHz
Set DRAM timings to 16-16-16-16-36
Set the SOC voltage to 1.0v
Set DRAM voltage to 1.375v
Set DRAM boot voltage to 1.375v
Set VTTDDR voltage to 1/2 DDR
Set P State 0 FID to 98 (38x)
Set CPU offset voltage
Save and exit
Go back into BIOS
Set DRAM speed to 3200
Save and exit
Go back into BIOS
Set DRAM timings to 14-14-14-14-34
Save and exit
Go back into BIOS
Set BCLK to 106.4MHz
Save and exit
Boot into Windows


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> Edit: But maybe you're right, maybe it was the FID, not the VID. I've to test that now.


Ok, I've to admit, I don't understand it anymore.

With 0081 I tried only changing VID, got a "0C" again.

Then I just changed p0 to 3.8GHz and put +0.15V on offset. I didn't touch p1 or p2. It booted fine.

Now in HWi I get the same (low) Vcore as before 0.567V, but SVI2 now stays at 1.0xV. With 1001 and VID of p2 at 0.41V I got like 0.8xV on idle on SVI2 and 0.56V on Vcore (0.41+ 015).

But now I've not changed p2 (default is 0.8xV) and I still get Vcore as low as 0.567V and now SVI2 is at 1.0xV (0.8xV + 01.5V).

Why is Vcore still that low and why is SVI2 reporting a higher value? Which still makes sense with the offset but no sense with the Vcore?! I don't get it.


----------



## nycgtr

Guess i;ll try 0083 now. Can't go past 2666 still on 0082


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> If anyone is interested in my memory training steps for 3400MHz, here they are.
> 
> *Memory Training Steps:*
> 
> Set BCLK speed to 100MHz
> Set DRAM speed to 2666MHz
> Set DRAM timings to 16-16-16-16-36
> Set the SOC voltage to 1.0v
> Set DRAM voltage to 1.375v
> Set DRAM boot voltage to 1.375v
> Set VTTDDR voltage to 1/2 DDR
> Set P State 0 FID to 98 (38x)
> Set CPU offset voltage
> Save and exit
> Go back into BIOS
> Set DRAM speed to 3200
> Save and exit
> Go back into BIOS
> Set DRAM timings to 14-14-14-14-34
> Save and exit
> Go back into BIOS
> Set BCLK to 106.4MHz
> Save and exit
> Boot into Windows


Great, that will be very helpful!


----------



## finalheaven

Is 0079 better/faster than 0081?


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Great, that will be very helpful!


NP. Just keep in mind, I have a CL 15 rated 3600MHz B-Die kit.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Guess i;ll try 0083 now. Can't go past 2666 still on 0082


Youll just end up running it in 2t instead of 1t.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Youll just end up running it in 2t instead of 1t.


Stuck on 2666 unless I change the bclk. I am running an nvme and sli. I don't think I have much room in adjustment there do i?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Stuck on 2666 unless I change the bclk. I am running an nvme and sli. I don't think I have much room in adjustment there do i?


The m.2 shouldnt be an issue at all (my 960 Evo went up to around 140 on the BCLK). You may need to drop the PCIe down to gen 1 for your vid cards though (think I started seeing artifacts around 109 with gen 3 last night). 2t may provide some headroom in the ram department without making any other changes though so certainly worth a try.


----------



## goncalossilva

After some testing, here's some feedback on the new BIOS. All versions perform the same for me even though I have a dual-rank 32GB kit, so I'm on 0081.

My F4-3200C15D-32GTZKW is finally running at 3200MHz using 18-16-16-16-36








The funny bit is that contrary to 1002, which ran at 2933 without any issues, on the new versions I was unable to use anything higher than 2666 without tweaking ProcODT (thanks @femfemti for the tip!). Particularly, 68.8 for 2933, and 80 for 3200. Can't post with a CL lower than 18 though. Tried upping all of the usual voltages, tweaking ProcODT further, to no avail.
Despite having dual-rank dimms, I've disabled BankGroup Swap without any problems. Latency seems a tiny bit better according to Aida, but within margin of error.

Tried upping BLCK as well. Started with 105, 104 and then 103, which wouldn't even post. 102.8 posted so I temporarily settled for 102.4, but had overall system instability (blue screens mostly) so dialed back to default. Didn't try tweaking any of the voltages for 102.4, though.

Having said that, overclock stability seems largely the same as with 1002 (ie. good), so I'm still running the same P state overclock at 4GHz.

In sum, very happy with the latest version









EDIT: Almost forgot, new Cinebench score at 4GHz / 3200MHz https://cl.ly/1S0H3j1l3x08/Image%202017-04-08%20at%2012.03.43%20AM.png


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Guess i;ll try 0083 now. Can't go past 2666 still on 0082


Try adjusting ProcODT to 68.8 or 80. Did wonders for me (all the way from 2666 to 3200). Note that whenever a post fails, ProcODT resets to auto, so you need to set it again.


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> The m.2 shouldnt be an issue at all (my 960 Evo went up to around 140 on the BCLK). You may need to drop the PCIe down to gen 1 for your vid cards though (think I started seeing artifacts around 109 with gen 3 last night). 2t may provide some headroom in the ram department without making any other changes though so certainly worth a try.


What voltages and other settings would suggest tweaking when upping BCLK?


----------



## CeltPC

The 960 EVO finally arrived and everything was ready to go to fire the new rig up (I hoped). Booted into UFEI, Looked through initial stuff, and sure enough, the M.2 was there. Rather than change anything, I updated the bios to 0082, without problems. Rebooted again after sticking in the Windows 10 USB, and the install went very quickly. Did the the Windows update thing, installed Samsung NVMe driver, Nvidia driver, sound card driver, Corsair CUE, Asus Aura, etc..

I am pretty amazed how it all has gone so far. No hiccups at all, even the pretty motherboard, G.Skill RGB, and Phanteks case lights synched with Aura. What has surprised me more than anything is my boot and into Windows time. It is very quick, which based on some posts and reviews I have read was not what I expected.

Of course all this is running at default, so I guess I'll have to start messing this quick rig up pronto with some overclocking.

Anyway, a new rig running new CPU and Motherboard tech, and a test bios - It must be my lucky day.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> The m.2 shouldnt be an issue at all (my 960 Evo went up to around 140 on the BCLK). You may need to drop the PCIe down to gen 1 for your vid cards though (think I started seeing artifacts around 109 with gen 3 last night). 2t may provide some headroom in the ram department without making any other changes though so certainly worth a try.


Yeah I have a 960 evo as well and I can't sacrifice pcie performance for ram speed lol.


----------



## buduz0r

Wohooo just installed 082 Bios, now I can finally get 3200 on my 4 ram sticks (F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR)

I had to relax the timings to 18-16-16-36. but this is definitely a sign of good things to come!


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Yeah I have a 960 evo as well and I can't sacrifice pcie performance for ram speed lol.


Depends on what you're trying to do. You wont have to do anything for the m.2 and the video cards should be fine with either setting without taking a performance hit but you'll have to test that part out in game.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> Try adjusting ProcODT to 68.8 or 80. Did wonders for me (all the way from 2666 to 3200). Note that whenever a post fails, ProcODT resets to auto, so you need to set it again.


Where is that？ Cant find it or I am blind.


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Where is that？ Cant find it or I am blind.


AMD CBS -> UMC Common Options -> DDR4 Common Options


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> What voltages and other settings would suggest tweaking when upping BCLK?


I didnt have to change anything


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> AMD CBS -> UMC Common Options -> DDR4 Common Options


Sadly that didn't work


----------



## madweazl

I'm able to semi-reliably boot into Windows at 3200 using 16 14 14 14 36 on BIOS 0082.

1002


0082


----------



## Safetytrousers

I've been booting (cold booting at that) with RAM at 3093MHz 14-14-14-34 for 1002 and now 0079. RAM at 1.37v vboot and 1.35v operating. GSkill, 16GB (2x8).
I couldn't go higher, but have not yet tried going higher with 0079. The difference between 3093 and 3200 is not much to worry about I think.
Base clock at 116, divider on auto.


----------



## nycgtr

Messed around with bclk up to 114. I get some usb funnies but gpus when forced to gen 3 seem to be fine.


----------



## rt123

Some cold air (~5C fun) Vcore set to 1.468 in BIOS LLC2 H100i


----------



## dook43

Flashed 0082. Could still not get beyond 2666 14-14-14-34 1t. ProcODT 80 didn't do anything.

Ram: F4-3200C16D-32GTZA 2x16GB.

Board still will not POST with BCLK set to anything other than AUTO on any memory divider. Not even 100mhz.

Tried all DOCP settings up to 16-18-18-18-38 and 2666,2933,3200 straps.

CrystalDiskMark was able to get to 3300 write/1762 read. That is about 300/200 mbps faster than I was getting before.


----------



## Kildar

Yes... all bios still buggy a ****!


----------



## bashru

ouch! guys thanks! got mine *lpx 3200 mhz sticks 16gb x 2* works at 3000+
*80*ohm ProcODT
CMK32GX4M2B3200C16R


----------



## nycgtr

Yea no go without bclk still. If the next major update doesn't change anything. I'll either go buy different ram or just go x299 as I originally planned.


----------



## Reikoji

Don't know if this was mentioned anywhere.. I thought it was just for Bclk overclocking, but the 1.8v PLL voltage setting has a major effect on what your CPU (Tctl) reading is. at 1.75 CPU (Tctl) is 26c at minimum, at 2v CPU (Tctl) doesnt go below 45c

1.7v CPU (Tctl) goes down to 7c...

This also effects CPU temp reading given by the MB.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Don't know if this was mentioned anywhere.. I thought it was just for Bclk overclocking, but the 1.8v PLL voltage setting has a major effect on what your CPU (Tctl) reading is. at 1.75 CPU (Tctl) is 26c at minimum, at 2v CPU (Tctl) doesnt go below 45c
> 
> 1.7v CPU (Tctl) goes down to 7c...


I really wouldn't be messing too much with PLL. Leave it at 1.8v. So rare that PLL will need to be raised, and like you noticed, makes your heat go through the roof.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> I really wouldn't be messing too much with PLL. Leave it at 1.8v. So rare that PLL will need to be raised, and like you noticed, makes your heat go through the roof.


but not truely. CPU temp "raises" but my water temp remains the same. I've been running it at 2.0v for t he longest because that what Auto was giving me when I was doing standard overclocking. It only started autoing to 1.8 when I started Pstate overclocking with the new bios's.

and theres no way a 7c reading is correct.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> but not truely. CPU temp "raises" but my water temp remains the same. I've been running it at 2.0v for t he longest because that what Auto was giving me when I was doing standard overclocking. It only started autoing to 1.8 when I started Pstate overclocking with the new bios's.
> 
> and theres no way a 7c reading is correct.


My chip could be running at 80c, and my water temp will still stay within 6 to 10c delta of ambient, not really a good metric to measure heat.

Try locking it at 1.8v. You don't want voltages set to auto that get raised when you overclock. Boards almost always use too much voltage.


----------



## Wally West

All right, I also have the problem in the BIOS. I did a clear CMOS, but the led strip isnt synchronize with the motherboard. (yes, I tried a calibration and it was working on previous bios)


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> My chip could be running at 80c, and my water temp will still stay within 6 to 10c delta of ambient, not really a good metric to measure heat.
> 
> Try locking it at 1.8v. You don't want voltages set to auto that get raised when you overclock. Boards almost always use too much voltage.


see now my water temp dont get that low, its around 23c idle. My water temp doesnt make any change then either. So, 7c can't be right. Ive seen screens of people running that voltaged lower than 1.8 volts. I once again dont trust the temps !


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> hmm idk about that. I can run a benchmark or something and get an actual CPU temp increase, and water temp will do the same. PLL fake increase/decrease does not produce this effect.
> see now my water temp dont get that low, its around 23c idle. So, 7c to me is quite false. Ive seen screens of people running that voltaged lower than 1.8 volts.


I guess it depends on your cooling capacity. It takes a lot of constant heat from both my cpu and gpu to raise my water temp a few deg c from where it idles at.


----------



## Reikoji

From what I read raising the 1.8 pll is for when you're doing much higher BCLK increases, like above 150, and 'Intel' set a suggested limit of 1.9v, not to exceed 2v. I doubt any damage was done by auto setting it to 2v. after all i seem to have golden parts.

You doin that ice bucket thing to get your water temp to 10c?


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> From what I read raising the 1.8 pll is for when you're doing much higher BCLK increases, like above 150, and 'Intel' set a suggested limit of 1.9v, not to exceed 2v. I doubt any damage was done by auto setting it to 2v. after all i seem to have golden parts.
> 
> You doin that ice bucket thing to get your water temp to 10c?


No man lol, Said delta. My room temp is usually around 21c. The hotest I have seen my water temp was 31c. That is running furmark and prime 95 small fft.


----------



## Reikoji

setting 1.8v pll to 1.65 gets blue screen







probably because temp will read below 0!


----------



## Karagra

First boot failed at 1.35v for ram but second boot at 1.375v worked
Bios 0083
Trident Z RGB *3600mhz* 16-16-16-16-36-2T 1.375v
1700 3.89ghz 1.375v no LLC ( Have not tried to overclock higher on 0083 yet)
Also Gpu was set to Gen3 and HWinfo is showing 8GT/s


----------



## Heatshiver

Is BIOS 0082 or 1002 newer? Thanks.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heatshiver*
> 
> Is BIOS 0082 or 1002 newer? Thanks.


0082 is newer.


----------



## pankomputerek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> 0082 is newer.


Does the 008X series include AGESA do you know?


----------



## MNMadman

Feedback on BIOS 0081 (coming from 1002):

Overclocking CPU requires more Vcore (haven't determined exactly how much yet).
Auto SoC is higher now (1.09v versus 0.95v), forcing a switch to negative offset to get the same SoC as 1002.
Still booted at 3200 14-14-14-14-34-1T first try and have no problems with restarts or cold boots.

Need me some o' them higher speed straps for RAM, since my other hardware doesn't like BCLK overclocking.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pankomputerek*
> 
> Does the 008X series include AGESA do you know?


yea, 0079 was the first bios added with the AGESA update, then 0081 0082 and 0083 followed with their own traits.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pankomputerek*
> 
> Does the 008X series include AGESA do you know?


All of the new BIOS versions do, yes. They are all based on 0079 which has the new code.

Edit: Ninja'd!


----------



## Reikoji

Nvm, gotta remember each part is different.


----------



## braincracking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drzoidberg33*
> 
> Yay thanks @elmor!
> 
> My G.Skill F4-3200C16D-16GTZB kit now works with D.O.C.P standard profile @ 3200Mhz out the box with BIOS 0083! The 1T BIOSes won't even get me to 2666Mhz.


That's awesome news, sadly I just started to install the WC and that migh take a while lol. Damn this could have been a great weekend xD


----------



## noko59

Installed the second 1700x onto the CH6 and something odd sticks right out.

First 1700x updating to bios 0081 and all previous ones would have cpu of 1.43v with auto volts, would spike up to around 1.51v in windows.
The second 1700x in cpu auto volts goes straight to 1.351v in the bios and windows with max of 1.37, runs much cooler by a long shot
Why the big various between two same model cpu's? First one was a very poor overclocker but had no problem running G-Skill ram at rated 3200 speed. 2nd 1700x also does not appear to have issue running at 3200 speed either. I have not OC the second one yet, stress testing at default now to make sure it is stable at stock.

As a note: Bought second 1700x due to I accidentally overvolted first 1700x to like 1.8v (still works but more limited).

Anyways I just find this rather odd to see such a very big difference.


----------



## LuckyX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I'm able to semi-reliably boot into Windows at 3200 using 16 14 14 14 36 on BIOS 0082.
> 
> 1002
> 
> 
> 0082


Why is the L3 cache throughput much worse?


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> feedback, comparing 1002 with 0083, since I wanted to go for max ram oc:
> - pstate oc with non stock ref clock works good, managed to get 123.2 MHz x 32.5 just like 100 MHz x 40.0 with 1.4V (all with llc auto)
> - pstate 0 multiplier cant go below 32 with fid 80, so for example 4 GHz with 135 MHz refclock is not possible atm
> - offset voltage with pstate oc also worked as expected, now running + 0.325V for 1.4V under load
> - ram oc is now stable @ 3600MHz 14-14-14-34 1.5V, where with the old microcode it would only pass memory training every third time and then not really be stable (so I had to run 3200 14-34 with 1002)
> - ram training completes with 14-14-14-34 timings and 1.5V at speeds up to 3775MHz
> 
> - !!! ram oc over 3650 MHz is not stable at all in windows and causes all kinds of memory errors! I'm getting blue screens with "memory_management", "page_fault_on_nonpage_memory", registry corruption, windows lock screen image changing colors, all kinds of the weirdest data corruption.
> what I tried to mitigate this behavior:
> - increase ram voltage up to 1.7V
> - increase soc voltage up to 1.2V
> - increase core voltage up to 1.5V
> - set boot voltage up to 1.7V
> - disable bankgroupswap
> - setting 3700MHz with various memory multipliers and refclocks
> - losen ram timings up to 20-20-20-40
> - all combinations of the above
> nothing worked
> 
> tldr 3650 MHz ram clock atm marks the tipping point from awesome performance to total madness and data corruption in windows.
> 
> If you have important data on your system, do not use these "testing" bioses and stay on the official version. Dont be mad, if your Windows install just craps the bed.
> 
> oh and here is a screenshot of my 24/7 with non-stock ref clock pstate oc, offset vcore and 3600MHz ram (no performance bias):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dude, you are going to fry your ram. I'm trying to stabalize a G.skill 3600 C16 8X2 kit at 3450 mhz and is taking about 1.4v, check in Hwinfo, dimm temp is like 58C and burning to the touch. I can't imagine how hot yours are. What dimm temp do you have in Hwinfo?


----------



## Wally West

@elmor

Can you take a look at this? read the description




ps: I did a windows reset before doing this video.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Installed the second 1700x onto the CH6 and something odd sticks right out.
> 
> First 1700x updating to bios 0081 and all previous ones would have cpu of 1.43v with auto volts, would spike up to around 1.51v in windows.
> The second 1700x in cpu auto volts goes straight to 1.351v in the bios and windows with max of 1.37, runs much cooler by a long shot
> Why the big various between two same model cpu's? First one was a very poor overclocker but had no problem running G-Skill ram at rated 3200 speed. 2nd 1700x also does not appear to have issue running at 3200 speed either. I have not OC the second one yet, stress testing at default now to make sure it is stable at stock.
> 
> As a note: Bought second 1700x due to I accidentally overvolted first 1700x to like 1.8v (still works but more limited).
> 
> Anyways I just find this rather odd to see such a very big difference.


Curious. Where were the two made?


----------



## hughjazz44

Just switched to BIOS 0079. Seems to boot a bit faster, and seems to complain less about my RAM (Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200). After setting D.O.C.P. Standard @3200, it booted into Windows without issue. I haven't done any cold boots or sleep cycles, so I'm not 100% sure if this BIOS is better than 1002.

On a side note, does anyone actually understand the new AMD Ryzen Power Profile? Why is it that the CPU sits permanently at P-State 0? Why does the CPU even have other P-States if AMD doesn't want you to use them? What exactly is happening? Does it actually downclock but HWinfo doesn't register it happening?


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> What "onboard sensor" is this? SIO displays Tctl +5C most of the time, but certain situations seem to change that behavior (drastically).


Thermistor in the CPU socket.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> After reboot SIO sensor reverts to "out of sync" operation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Is there an option in UEFI that will accomplish what app does? cheers.
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> The G.Skill RAM have sensors, Corsair LPX and Crucial Ballistix not for me.
> 
> @Mumak
> 
> Repeated testing all seems to be working correctly for me on Win 7. I see only minor changes on CPU clock like .x MHz until ~90secs have passed, then it drops to idle. Before UEFI 0079 all sensor data IIRC just stuck for me unless I exit HWiNFO and relaunch or wait >90sec after OS load to launch it.
> 
> You want log / debug file?


Add this to autostart

sio_tempsrc_t2.zip 539k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> Hi Elmor,
> 
> Sounds like the team has settled on 0081 being more universal... but you're also using 0079 on Flare X. Do you recommend 0079 or 0081 for FlareX?


Was the same for me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> @Elmor
> 
> I currently lack the time to explain the whole complex Tctl, Sense Skew and SIO CPU thing to the forum, but I assume that you know how this all works, likely better than me.
> 
> You should take another look at your current Sense Skew vs. SIO CPU temp implementation, at least at default/Auto values.
> 
> Currently these settings not only lead to the CH6 keeping my 1800X from "soft" throttling (Tctl including offset 95C), but also from "hard" throttling (_real_ CPU temp at 95C).
> 
> Even worse, it keeps the CH6 from doing an emergency shutdown due to the SIO CPU temp never reaching 110C. Instead the CPU will start throwing errors (WHEA) and finally crash into Code 8, the latter of which is *not* a full shutdown.
> 
> This means that an overheated CPU (over 100C while SIO assumes <75ish C) will still be fed around 1V Vcore even when cooling failed completely, measured via DMM at the socket during Code 8. This seems rather dangerous to me?!


There's no shutdown function based on the SIO temp, it's all handled by the CPU depending on the Tctl value.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shikatsu*
> 
> Can we also get that with the 1700X/1800X offset reduced? I really don't like my custom water loop ramping up fully just because the CPU is hitting around 60°C TJ, because the fan curves end at 75°C :/


Not possible.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleVulpix*
> 
> This is very interesting. With Windows 10 Creator's Update, the board will "hard crash" into code 8 when the GPU part of initialization begins. I have an RX460 without external power. What happens is, when windows starts booting, there's a part during which the driver is loaded (the fans spin at max speed for a brief moment and then the system loads). With Anniversary Update, no problem. Everything works. With Creator's update, the board will get into repeated 8 state, and when I observe the card, I can see the GPU fans get a little jolt every second or so, as if trying to spin up again. I rolled back to AU, no problem again. Went to CU - hard crash. Also when this 8 code happens, I can't do anything. Safe boot doesn't work, boot retry doesn't work - I have to clear cmos and then try it, but anything other than the default values will always result in code 8 again - and default values do half the time.
> 
> I tested this twice (reinstalling and uninstalling CU) and it's always the same; so I doubt it's an accident.
> 
> @elmor any idea why Creator's Update would be crashing my C6H ?


Sounds like an AMD GPU driver issue with the new MS code.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> I have a question, will we have BIOSes in the future that allow us to turn 1T or 2T on or off? My past Motherboards allowed this, is there a reason it has not been implemented?


If we could we would.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Can you take a look at this? read the description
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps: I did a windows reset before doing this video.


Can you list Aura software version and show the Main tab in the BIOS showing BIOS & iROG versions? Which strip or chassi is it you're connecting to the RGB header? As you say it looks like Green/Blue pins are inverted, but strange that it's working in calibration. Looks like a very nice setup there


----------



## Karagra

Here we got with 1T and *3600mhz* so I have obtained my 3600mhz on 0083 and 0082 I did bump the voltage a little on 1T
Bios 0082
Trident Z RGB 3600mhz 16-16-16-16-36-2T 1.4v
1700 3.96ghz 1.425v no LLC
Gpu: Gen3 and HWinfo is showing 8GT/s


----------



## finalheaven

@elmor

What is the difference between 0079 and 0081? What is the ProcODT set at for 0079?


----------



## Karagra

@elmor the bios has a overclock bug I think I figured out how to trigger it but I will have to test more in the morning. (If you fail a overclock in a curtain way, it limits all your overclockss after.) Clearing cmos doesnt help only a bios reinstall.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> What is the difference between 0079 and 0081? What is the ProcODT set at for 0079?


Just the ProcODT change, 0079 relies on whatever Auto value AMD deems is best.


----------



## LBManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> I have a really weird issue.
> 
> My led strip have a mirror effect in asus aura. If I want to have green, I click blue. if I want blue, I click green. the back IO and Asus logo at the bottom is working correctly. Is it possible that the new BIOS 083 did that?


May not be this but give it a try in case, I don't know if all the RGB connectors are the same and can be put on either direction but would think so as they are just pins.

Try switching the RGB plug the other way round, I had it on the wrong way with Wraith fan and this happened.

As per below it shows if the pins are opposite way from they should be and if you select green you get blue, blue will give green and I don't know if red works.

red /green /blue /pow
pow / blue /green /red

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> You know what, my Mrs is dense to technology so my most basic response to me spending nearly £2000 on a rig was "it will load in 5 seconds...!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say i have been in the dog house since Ryzen launch weekend simply on post-codes alone!!


Haha very true, my grandas new PC (with my old FX8350 and an SSD) starts quicker than mine now









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> If anyone is interested in my memory training steps for 3400MHz, here they are.
> 
> *Memory Training Steps:*
> 
> Set BCLK speed to 100MHz
> Set DRAM speed to 2666MHz
> Set DRAM timings to 16-16-16-16-36
> Set the SOC voltage to 1.0v
> Set DRAM voltage to 1.375v
> Set DRAM boot voltage to 1.375v
> Set VTTDDR voltage to 1/2 DDR
> Set P State 0 FID to 98 (38x)
> Set CPU offset voltage
> Save and exit
> Go back into BIOS
> Set DRAM speed to 3200
> Save and exit
> Go back into BIOS
> Set DRAM timings to 14-14-14-14-34
> Save and exit
> Go back into BIOS
> Set BCLK to 106.4MHz
> Save and exit
> Boot into Windows


What does memory training achieve? Is it to slowly increase the speed so that it eventually posts on the final settings? I was lucky to put my DOCP on and it worked fine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Can you take a look at this? read the description
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps: I did a windows reset before doing this video.


See above, also commented on your vid, fingers crossed


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBManiac*
> 
> May not be this but give it a try in case, I don't know if all the RGB connectors are the same and can be put on either direction but would think so as they are just pins.
> 
> Try switching the RGB plug the other way round, I had it on the wrong way with Wraith fan and this happened.
> 
> As per below it shows if the pins are opposite way from they should be and if you select green you get blue, blue will give green and I don't know if red works.
> 
> red /green /blue /pow
> pow / blue /green /red
> Haha very true, my grandas new PC (with my old FX8350 and an SSD) starts quicker than mine now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does memory training achieve? Is it to slowly increase the speed so that it eventually posts on the final settings? I was lucky to put my DOCP on and it worked fine
> See above, also commented on your vid, fingers crossed


In my case, I could not just go straight to using 3200, even with the loose timings. I had to do things in a particular order for the memory to train up and post successfully.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> In my case, I could not just go straight to using 3200, even with the loose timings. I had to do things in a particular order for the memory to train up and post successfully.


Just in case I need to clear my CMOS, I have a memory training setting saved in my OC profiles. It is basically identical settings to my 24/7 profile, but with the loose 16cl timings and 2666MHz RAM setting.

Load it, from there just load my 3200MHz, save and exit, then go back in and fix my timings.


----------



## dorbot

the RGB plug is not reversible. 12v on one side with the arrow and the three returns, one for each primary colour.
There are two ways to change the order. In Aura with software and answering the question what colour do you see or swapping the return wires around and re-soldering them. I think they are standard 5050 strips that come in 5 metre length for about 15 quid. I got some on ebay from a guy in Glasgow that came with the correct plug on each end. just had to cut off the right length from each end and used the spare to go all the way round my desk. Looks like a brothel now.







Its ace and pink. So yes it was wired differently but Aura takes care of that in software. Aura is still buggy as hell though and the RGB GSKILL only rarely gets discovered. But its quite trippy when it works.









Incidentally, my motherboard seems to have stopped playing silly buggers. It seems the latest bios (beginning 0079) have allowed it to pass whatever constipation it had and is behaving in a predictable and sane manner. Its running at 3.8 GHz with just a couple of bumps on the multiplier. Modest overclock, very easy, and my F4 -3600C16D-16GTZR 16-16-16-16-36 kit is at 3200MHz 16-16-6-6-39. CAS 14 won't stick through a cold boot but I might try this ProcODT later. See if it makes it work. Really looking forward to higher straps for RAM.

Nice work elmor et al.

Perhaps we are not all doomed afterall!

heh.


----------



## noko59

Both
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Curious. Where were the two made?


Both 1700x were Diffused in USA and Made In Malaysia. Well just stressed test for over 2 hours using Aida64 Extreme while playing videos, surfing etc. Anyways I can't believe how much cooler this one runs - OVER 10C COOLER!, but that is with fans running about 30% slower! The first one pretty much maxed out the cpu fan and case fans at stock automatic voltages.

If I didn't shock the hell out of the first one I would return it or RMA it.


----------



## LBManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> the RGB plug is not reversible. 12v on one side with the arrow and the three returns, one for each primary colour.
> There are two ways to change the order. In Aura with software and answering the question what colour do you see or swapping the return wires around and re-soldering them. I think they are standard 5050 strips that come in 5 metre length for about 15 quid. I got some on ebay from a guy in Glasgow that came with the correct plug on each end. just had to cut off the right length from each end and used the spare to go all the way round my desk. Looks like a brothel now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its ace and pink. So yes it was wired differently but Aura takes care of that in software. Aura is still buggy as hell though and the RGB GSKILL only rarely gets discovered. But its quite trippy when it works.


With the wraith cooler it doesn't have a 12v power lead just the 3 RGB which is how it caused the problem when I plugged it in wrong. The plug can be put on either way and will still use the signals. I wasn't sure if the strips drew power from the header separately, just ordered a strip to add in to PC. I don't know why though as it is a solid black silent case lol- few vents in the top though so may give it a nice glow


----------



## Cata79

Try procodt . 80 just helped my corsair [email protected] to boot at 3200.


----------



## badhairguy

New poster just checking in. Been reading this thread since it started.

Specs:
Ryzen 1700x @ 4GHz (112.8x35.5) 1.3875v
CH6 1002
G-Skill TridentZ F4-3000C14D-32GTZ @ 3000Mhz 2666 strap, 14-14-14-14-34-1T
MSI GTX 1070 Gaming SLI
Samsung EVO 960 m.2
Corsair H110i
Corsair 460X RGB

My experiences with this platform:
Apart from the realization that no matter what I do, I can't get the computer to boot with anything over 2666MHz strap, I've had relatively few issues.
Highest overclock I've hit was 4.1GHz CPU 3.1GHz RAM with bclk overclock, unstable after 2 C15 benches @ 1.4v. Rock solid 4.0/3.0 @ 1.3875v after hours in Prime95
Temps always read 60C idle no matter if i set senseMI skew or not, stock clocks or overclocked

I just wanted to say keep up the good work and I will never give up the fight to hit 3200MHz RAM


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBManiac*
> 
> With the wraith cooler it doesn't have a 12v power lead just the 3 RGB which is how it caused the problem when I plugged it in wrong. The plug can be put on either way and will still use the signals. I wasn't sure if the strips drew power from the header separately, just ordered a strip to add in to PC. I don't know why though as it is a solid black silent case lol- few vents in the top though so may give it a nice glow


Aah, sorry, I misunderstood you were referring to the cooler rgb not the strips. That's what happens when you skim 700 pages.......
It must get the 12v from the fan header then.


----------



## CeltPC

Well, I took a first dive into some basic overclocking with my 1700 and this board and the 0082 UEFI - no BCLK or p states - just straight CPU and memory adjustments. CPU first and then the memory after I reached my goal.

CPU is at 4 GHz, using 1.461 volts. Right now, just browser and a couple of other things like Kodi running, my CPU temp from HWMonitor shows 34 C for package. Running 5 Cinebench tests in a row temps never got over 67 C. Replacing the stock fans on the H110i GT was a good decision, the Noiseblocker E-Loop are WAY quieter and seem to perform better as well. Sitting right next to the case at ear level, I can barely hear it, and when they ramp up it's very tolerable. All fan control done in bios.

Memory (F4-3600C16D-16GTZR) is running at 3200 MHz using 14-14-14-34 at 1.375 volts and reasonable dimm temp (41 C).

I did set the SOC volts to 1.0, and the dram boot volts to 1.375.

Oh, the Cinebench, just to get a rough idea how things are performing, at current settings scored 1734.

For a first evening, I'm very happy. I'm sure I will keep tinkering of course, but my hopes for a level of performance seem quite attainable, particularly as new updates keep coming.


----------



## LBManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Aah, sorry, I misunderstood you were referring to the cooler rgb not the strips. That's what happens when you skim 700 pages.......


I know what you mean, skimmed so much in here









It may be I was wrong when it comes to the strips but thought I would mention it as it seems to match the problem I was having and the logic of it showing blue instead of green and vice versa does agree with the pins being reversed. Didn't realise the pin layout could be changed in the software but I've had many issues with it either freezing up and the lights getting stuck and then not working until reinstalled. Just installed the newer intel build so fingers crossed it works better.


----------



## Ubardog

Well I thought it was Fixed

29 loops into IBT and a 170v on 1.05V Sb and Instant fail on IBT. All recorded in HW64... The rig didn't crash thou.









@elmor please if you have time can you have a quick look at my situation and Advise me please

Even if it is just a read out error . It seems to be messing with stability



I have CSV file too but its over 5m


----------



## CeltPC

Same settings 4 GHz (well 3999 to be exact) except lowered CPU voltage to 1.39, booting and running fine so far. Left memory at 3200 MHz using 14-14-14-34 at 1.375 volts.

Oh forgot that I did add level 2 LLC when dropping voltage.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Dude, you are going to fry your ram. I'm trying to stabalize a G.skill 3600 C16 8X2 kit at 3450 mhz and is taking about 1.4v, check in Hwinfo, dimm temp is like 58C and burning to the touch. I can't imagine how hot yours are. What dimm temp do you have in Hwinfo?


nah man, this was just for testing and making sure dram voltage wasnt the bottleneck. On my 24/7 setup with 3600 14-34 I am also just running 1.4V.

HWinfo reads a max of 15C above ambient, so no worries. I have an open bench and also only 2 sticks, so lot of breathing room for them. I have seen people oc binned teamgroup sticks with 2V on ambient, so memory temps with the limited memory controller of ryzen should not be a problem at all.


----------



## Atingleee

Just updated from 1001 to 0083. Great results so far!

Able to use the 2933 DOCP profile on my 3200 cl16 trident z ram. Previously could not boot on anything above 2400







3200 profile still doesn't work but I'm sure someone can hit those speed with a bclk boost. I personally use pstates so not going to try.

Anybody with non samsung b die ram try out the DOCP profiles!


----------



## finalheaven

Updated to 0078. At 3.8Ghz and 2x8GB DDR4-3200 14-14-14-34. Seems solid.


----------



## Sbb Kbb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> Just updated from 1001 to 0083. Great results so far!
> 
> Able to use the 2933 DOCP profile on my 3200 cl16 trident z ram. Previously could not boot on anything above 2400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3200 profile still doesn't work but I'm sure someone can hit those speed with a bclk boost. I personally use pstates so not going to try.
> 
> Anybody with non samsung b die ram try out the DOCP profiles!


Hynix F4-3000C15-8GTZB. With 0083 and vddr at 1.37 and ddrboot at 1.41v its stable at 3200 DOCP! Finally!

Thank you ASUS and thank you Elmor!!


----------



## bluej511

These new BIOSes seem to be going alright, lots of people going from 1t to 2t though.

Seems like 0079-0083 needs more voltage for vcore can anyone confirm? i may just wait for the official BIOS, I'm enjoying my 1.199 vcore stability and 2933 ram at 16-16-16-16-36.

Still no audio fix though.


----------



## Landm

Hey everyone!

First post in the thread, but been reading since .. page 120 or so.

Finally able to run my F4-3200C14D-32GVR at 3200 MHz with both 0083 and 0081 with 80 ohm. Unfortunately gotta run the timings at 18-16-16-36 to boot but all defaults other than that.

But since the new BIOSes I've noticed the VID in HWiNFO to be reading at 1.550 V immediately after starting the program. Then it goes down to the normal volts maxing at 1.330-ish. Anyone else noticing that? The CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) is normal however.
1700 btw.

Also, has anyone else noticed that while AMD-V is active the cpu won't boost individual cores higher than all-core boost?


----------



## gupsterg

@elmor

Thank you for app







, hope later UEFIs have fix in so no need for app







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Seems like 0079-0083 needs more voltage for vcore can anyone confirm?


I been using all same values.

You may recall several times I've posted that my RAM bench in AIDA64 has improved on 0079, even though all same setup. Now SOC is defo needed to be 0.962V in my case, I'll explain







.

I had been using 0.962V on 1002 recently. You see I only needed 0.950V to pass the lengthy stability testing I did for OC. What I found was every so often on low loads the system would crash with code 8 or reboot spontaneously. I reckon this was due to how when system under load all voltages seem to be a notch higher if you get what I mean. This issue was intermittent and happened after some length, upping SOC to 0.962V on 1002 fixed it for me.

0079 flips out quicker if SOC is lower than 0.962V for me, why I think this is as RAM is running more efficiently/tighter so lack of SOC is more evident.


----------



## BoMbY

Edit: 1T producing memory errors, no matter what vSOC, but higher vSOC giving less errors. Going to 2T BIOS now:

0081; ProcODT 80; vBoot 1.35v; DRAM 1.35v; vSOC auto 1.1750v; REFCLK 100; 18-16-16-16-36;





http://valid.x86.fr/v6y0zp

Also seems to give me up to 4% more performance, compared to 2666 at 14-12-12-12-30

Lower timings are not working so far, maybe I'll test the 2T BIOS later.

Edit: With lower than vSOC 1.1750v it seems like IntelBurnTest is producing calculation errors. Have to check more.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> 0081; ProcODT 80; vBoot 1.35v; DRAM 1.35v; vSOC auto; REFCLK 100; 18-16-16-16-36;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/v6y0zp
> 
> Also seems to give me up to 4% more performance, compared to 2666 at 14-12-12-12-30
> 
> Lower timings are not working so far, maybe I'll test the 2T BIOS later.


What happens when you lower timings? F9 Boot loop?

EDIT: You've also got your memory in the wrong slots...

@gupsterg

New 1700 here, same as your new one, 1709PGT.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> What happens when you lower timings? F9 Boot loop?


No, I have tried several different options, and it boots pretty far, but most of the time it freezes at some random code, after cycling for a longer time through some sequences.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> No, I have tried several different options, and it boots pretty far, but most of the time it freezes at some random code, after cycling for a longer time through some sequences.


Ah, I see.

Looks like you're using slot #1, if you're using 2 sticks you should be using slots #2 and #4.


----------



## BoMbY

Only slots A2/B2 gave me bad results, and randomly not detected modules, in the past.


----------



## Safetytrousers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Seems like 0079-0083 needs more voltage for vcore can anyone confirm? .


I was running with 1.32v vcore but my system petered out during boot this morning, I nudged it up to 1.33v and it successfully booted.


----------



## Raspo

F4-3866C18D-16GTZR DOCP 1002 boot with 3200, 14-14-14-36 ; 0079 only 3200, 16-16-16-36.


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> These new BIOSes seem to be going alright, lots of people going from 1t to 2t though.
> 
> Seems like 0079-0083 needs more voltage for vcore can anyone confirm? i may just wait for the official BIOS, I'm enjoying my 1.199 vcore stability and 2933 ram at 16-16-16-16-36.
> 
> Still no audio fix though.


My CPU need lest with the bios 0083 - right now I am running 3,9GHz on 1,394 (1,36x in the stress) - previously I wasn't able to get stable 39x < 1.4v


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Thermistor in the CPU socket.


When does the averaging algorithm set in then, or based on what condition exactly? Because below 60ish C SIO CPU is just Tctl +5C, only once you cross a threshold that averaging seems to apply.

And how it it weighted and does the weighting change?
Quote:


> There's no shutdown function based on the SIO temp, it's all handled by the CPU depending on the Tctl value.


Then 110C SIO was a coincidence, because that likely is the temp at which Tctl vs. Socket reaches shutdown values. Is shutdown temp 115C Tctl then?
Quote:


> AMD CBS\UMC COmmon Options\DRAM Memory Mapping names BankGroupSwap


I have seen (twice) and changed this setting (once), but most of the time it does not show up in my BIOS setup (0081).


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Safetytrousers*
> 
> I was running with 1.32v vcore but my system petered out during boot this morning, I nudged it up to 1.33v and it successfully booted.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> My CPU need lest with the bios 0083 - right now I am running 3,9GHz on 1,394 (1,36x in the stress) - previously I wasn't able to get stable 39x < 1.4v


See, 2 contradicting examples and I'm guessing both on the same BIOS?

Which BIOS and chip are you guys using.


----------



## goncalossilva

Using a regular p states OC my BCLK seems to oscillate a lot. For instance, right now it's sitting at 97.69 MHz.

Even if I "force" 100 MHz on BCLK, it still seems to dip as low as 98.

Anyone know how to keep BCLK fixed? Could it be that my CPU is not entering OC mode due to my voltage offset being negative (-0.0125)?


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

People asked for it, so here it is. Pretty decent


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> People asked for it, so here it is. Pretty decent


Great stuff!


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Had to push voltages too high to try to get stable, so I reverted back to 4.0GHz 3200MHz memory.

Here is the difference.


----------



## malitze

DRAM or SoC voltage? Or both?


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> DRAM or SoC voltage? Or both?


Both + more vcore. Memory tested stable, but I was getting code 8 crashes in a standard IBT-AVX run. Too much voltage to make it pass for me, so I'll settle for my 24/7 proven overclock.


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> See, 2 contradicting examples and I'm guessing both on the same BIOS?
> 
> Which BIOS and chip are you guys using.


0083, what do you mean by chip?









Edit: 1700X


----------



## pantsoftime

A couple of comments related to a few posts I read while trying to catch up:

1. I was getting the provisioning error on the AMD power plan installer until I ran it from my Desktop. I was initially trying to run it from a network drive.
2. I need higher Vcore as well on 0081. When I checked with a DMM it seems like maybe the higher settings don't actually produce a higher voltage than 1002 (maybe there's an internal offset difference)
3. I'm excited to see people having some luck with the ODT setting. I'm going to play with that today.

For anyone unfamiliar with ODT, it's a termination setting for signal integrity purposes. It's not going to affect performance (directly) or degrade your chip but it will affect your ability to run at higher clock speeds. Both DRAM and DRAM controllers (IMCs) have ODT (on-die termination) resistors that are configurable to a few different settings. Nominal ODT values are often set based on trace impedances, but other factors often come into play. I can imagine things like: number of DIMMs installed, DIMM PCB design, VDIMM and VTT voltages, etc all having an effect on which ODT setting works best. I would shy away from very high settings because the signal will overshoot/ring a lot and potentially cause problems.


----------



## majestynl

*Im testing the new BIOS versions !* will post results + screenshots later..

Sneakpreview: 0079 needs more vcore passing IBT for me









Is the Pstates working with BCLK above 100 on the new bios versions ?


----------



## badhairguy

Using 0082 bios, I'm still seeing Tctl and even "CPU" temp in HWiNFO reporting 60C idle temp. Doesn't matter if i'm overclocked or stock clocks & voltages. I have an H110i for reference. I've tried enabling SenseMI skew @ 272, disabling, nothing seems to make a difference. What is going on?


----------



## pantsoftime

Could those of you with DMMs see if the higher Vcore offset requirement of the new BIOSes actually results in higher voltages? I'm seeing something suggesting the default might just be lower so the offset requires a higher number.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Both + more vcore. Memory tested stable, but I was getting code 8 crashes in a standard IBT-AVX run. Too much voltage to make it pass for me, so I'll settle for my 24/7 proven overclock.


Interesting, one would think you RAM should not need more voltage since it's rated for higher frequencies. Do not see a direct correlation to core voltage either. But I would suspect SoC voltage to be a factor with increasing fabric clocks. Going to test a bit myself.


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can you list Aura software version and show the Main tab in the BIOS showing BIOS & iROG versions? Which strip or chassi is it you're connecting to the RGB header? As you say it looks like Green/Blue pins are inverted, but strange that it's working in calibration. Looks like a very nice setup there


@elmor

edit: I wasnt using the cablemod adapter that switch the green and blue.

I'm currently using the version available on the Asus website. V1.04.26. I also tried the Intel version you link earlier this week (V.1.04.29 or 31 if I remember correctly), but it doesnt change anything except I have more crash/freeze with it.
The iROG versio is (look at the picture below?)
CableMod magnetic rgb, so they are suppose to be aura ready? I have 6 strip and all of them is doing that.
Case: Inwin 303
Thanks you







If you want to see more pictures of the build: http://imgur.com/a/Kl0vh

I also tried with the stock RGB cooler. when I'm choosing a static color, it's working (blue is blue, green is green, etc..), but the rainbow effect isnt synchronize (ninja edit: yes it is sync if I'm calibrating it)
edit: One thing I noticed is when I was calibrating the stock cooler, when it was asking for the color. The order was 1-3-2 (red-blue-green). But now with the cablemod RGB led it's 1-2-3(red-green-blue). What's suppose to be the right order in the calibration setting? red-blue-green or red-green blue in the calibration?

I updated my BIOS and the new windows version (with the gaming mode) at the same time. Yesterday, I tried (in order) 1002 -> 0082 -> 1002 -> 0079 (now I have 0079). I also tried a reset of the PC (but I still have the last windows version)


----------



## BoMbY

Okay, the 1T is producing memory errors with 2x16 GB dual ranked at 3200 for me. 2T seems to be better so far. Timings can't be lower than 18-16-16-16-36 at 3200 it seems.

Edit1: Still flipped a bit at 2T with vSOC 1.175v, going one notch higher now.

Edit2: 2T and 1.18xx vSOC seems promising.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> 0083, what do you mean by chip?


1700/1700x/1800x lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> A couple of comments related to a few posts I read while trying to catch up:
> 
> 1. I was getting the provisioning error on the AMD power plan installer until I ran it from my Desktop. I was initially trying to run it from a network drive.
> 2. I need higher Vcore as well on 0081. When I checked with a DMM it seems like maybe the higher settings don't actually produce a higher voltage than 1002 (maybe there's an internal offset difference)
> 3. I'm excited to see people having some luck with the ODT setting. I'm going to play with that today.
> 
> For anyone unfamiliar with ODT, it's a termination setting for signal integrity purposes. It's not going to affect performance (directly) or degrade your chip but it will affect your ability to run at higher clock speeds. Both DRAM and DRAM controllers (IMCs) have ODT (on-die termination) resistors that are configurable to a few different settings. Nominal ODT values are often set based on trace impedances, but other factors often come into play. I can imagine things like: number of DIMMs installed, DIMM PCB design, VDIMM and VTT voltages, etc all having an effect on which ODT setting works best. I would shy away from very high settings because the signal will overshoot/ring a lot and potentially cause problems.


Interesting. I wonder if theres any downside to people who are changing it to 80ohms instead of 53.3.


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Interesting. I wonder if theres any downside to people who are changing it to 80ohms instead of 53.3.


There shouldn't be. They're most likely just dialing in an optimal setting for their configuration.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Feedback on BIOS 0081 (coming from 1002):
> 
> Overclocking CPU requires more Vcore (haven't determined exactly how much yet).
> Auto SoC is higher now (1.09v versus 0.95v), forcing a switch to negative offset to get the same SoC as 1002.
> Still booted at 3200 14-14-14-14-34-1T first try and have no problems with restarts or cold boots.
> 
> Need me some o' them higher speed straps for RAM, since my other hardware doesn't like BCLK overclocking.


I was about to pust same thing. I needed to add more cpu volts for same clock.. So from 1.418 im now at 1.425 aka max recomended for luquid cooling by asus


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> 1700/1700x/1800x lol.
> Interesting. I wonder if theres any downside to people who are changing it to 80ohms instead of 53.3.


Sorry, I'm unconscious today. It's 1700X


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> What is the difference between 0079 and 0081? What is the ProcODT set at for 0079?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Just the ProcODT change, 0079 relies on whatever Auto value AMD deems is best.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> For anyone unfamiliar with ODT, it's a termination setting for signal integrity purposes. It's not going to affect performance (directly) or degrade your chip but it will affect your ability to run at higher clock speeds. Both DRAM and DRAM controllers (IMCs) have ODT (on-die termination) resistors that are configurable to a few different settings. Nominal ODT values are often set based on trace impedances, but other factors often come into play. I can imagine things like: number of DIMMs installed, DIMM PCB design, VDIMM and VTT voltages, etc all having an effect on which ODT setting works best. I would shy away from very high settings because the signal will overshoot/ring a lot and potentially cause problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Added all this in OP of my thread, section *RAM Info / Data Fabric (DFICLK) / Memory Stability testing* > *C6H UEFI 0079 onwards in ProcODT plus other settings to aid gaining RAM Speed* .


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> These new BIOSes seem to be going alright, lots of people going from 1t to 2t though.
> 
> Seems like 0079-0083 needs more voltage for vcore can anyone confirm? i may just wait for the official BIOS, I'm enjoying my 1.199 vcore stability and 2933 ram at 16-16-16-16-36.
> 
> Still no audio fix though.


Ye posted second that looks it does at my system also fro same click


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> 1700/1700x/1800x lol.
> Interesting. I wonder if there's any downside to people who are changing it to 80ohms instead of 53.3.


Vaguely remembering my VSWR lessons back when dinosaurs walked the earth (well before Mozilla walked the earth on Netscape), if the termination of a transmission line is too high or too low to match the transmission line impedance there will be increased ringing. However, the circuitry using the transmitted waveform may have a response to rise time as well as to a distinct level change, so some ringing (with the correct phase) could help. I suspect that without a full model of the DRAM interface, only experiment will yield an optimal result, which seems to be the case here.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> Could those of you with DMMs see if the higher Vcore offset requirement of the new BIOSes actually results in higher voltages? I'm seeing something suggesting the default might just be lower so the offset requires a higher number.


On 0079, R7 1700, using same +162mV VCORE offset, LLC: [Auto], again what I used on 0902 / 1001 / 1002. Same ~1.380V with +/- 0.005V depending on app load CPU, etc. Measurement done on Pro Belt VCORE point as my case does not allow access to socket area. Planning soon to mod motherboard tray







.


----------



## Nijo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> I'm currently using the version available on the Asus website. V1.04.26. I also tried the Intel version you link earlier this week (V.1.04.29 or 31 if I remember correctly), but it doesnt change anything except I have more crash/freeze with it.
> The iROG versio is (look at the picture below?)
> CableMod magnetic rgb, so they are suppose to be aura ready? I have 6 strip and all of them is doing that.
> Case: Inwin 303
> Thanks you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to see more pictures of the build: http://imgur.com/a/Kl0vh
> 
> I also tried with the stock RGB cooler. when I'm choosing a static color, it's working (blue is blue, green is green, etc..), but the rainbow effect isnt synchronize (ninja edit: yes it is sync if I'm calibrating it)
> edit: One thing I noticed is when I was calibrating the stock cooler, when it was asking for the color. The order was 1-3-2 (red-blue-green). But now with the cablemod RGB led it's 1-2-3(red-green-blue). What's suppose to be the right order in the calibration setting? red-blue-green or red-green blue in the calibration?
> 
> I updated my BIOS and the new windows version (with the gaming mode) at the same time. Yesterday, I tried (in order) 1002 -> 0082 -> 1002 -> 0079 (now I have 0079). I also tried a reset of the PC (but I still have the last windows version)


CableMod has a small cable adapter which crosses blue and green cable, deliverd with the strips. Try using it at the RGB-header.


----------



## Nijo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> @elmor
> I'm currently using the version available on the Asus website. V1.04.26. I also tried the Intel version you link earlier this week (V.1.04.29 or 31 if I remember correctly), but it doesnt change anything except I have more crash/freeze with it.
> The iROG versio is (look at the picture below?)
> CableMod magnetic rgb, so they are suppose to be aura ready? I have 6 strip and all of them is doing that.
> Case: Inwin 303
> Thanks you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to see more pictures of the build: http://imgur.com/a/Kl0vh
> 
> I also tried with the stock RGB cooler. when I'm choosing a static color, it's working (blue is blue, green is green, etc..), but the rainbow effect isnt synchronize (ninja edit: yes it is sync if I'm calibrating it)
> edit: One thing I noticed is when I was calibrating the stock cooler, when it was asking for the color. The order was 1-3-2 (red-blue-green). But now with the cablemod RGB led it's 1-2-3(red-green-blue). What's suppose to be the right order in the calibration setting? red-blue-green or red-green blue in the calibration?
> 
> I updated my BIOS and the new windows version (with the gaming mode) at the same time. Yesterday, I tried (in order) 1002 -> 0082 -> 1002 -> 0079 (now I have 0079). I also tried a reset of the PC (but I still have the last windows version)


CableMod has a small cable adapter, which crosses blue and green cable. It´s delivered with the stripes. Try it at the rgb-header.


----------



## LittleVulpix

@elmor I noticed that the tool to change the cpu temp offsets doesn't work when super IO clock skew is disabled, complaining that something is not available/enabled. I assume this is expected? (but it may be necessary to note this for the tool usage so people don't get confused when it simply quits on them).

Thanks for it anyway. Also yeah it seems like something that causes a bug on the gpu and then the whole board during screen initialization. I'll have to wait for AMD.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Added all this in OP of my thread, section *RAM Info / Data Fabric (DFICLK) / Memory Stability testing* > *C6H UEFI 0079 onwards in ProcODT plus other settings to aid gaining RAM Speed* .


*+rep Gup ! For all your effort!!!*

btw: new Goodies arrived today. Including a 1700. Lets see what we can do with this chip








also ordered some Corsair rams, lets see if it easily can run on 3200mhz.



A lot of testings this weekend!


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nijo*
> 
> CableMod has a small cable adapter, which crosses blue and green cable. It´s delivered with the stripes. Try it at the rgb-header.


oh wow, I forget about this!! It's working!!! Thank you so much









edit: this is really stupid, why are they doing that since they doesnt sell a long adapter? (if someone know they answer)


----------



## madweazl

Few things I've noticed:

1) I haven't had to change the vcore on any of the new BIOS but I do not use an offset (just vcore and LLC).

2) It looks like Corsair LPX compatibility is considerably better but many with G.skill b-die that previously found it easy to get 3200 have had to modify previously working settings (myself included).

3) I have a very high frequency squeal with all four of the new BIOS (79, 81, 82, 83); I assume this is coming from the VRM. This was not present with 1002*.

All anecdotal of course but it would be interesting to see if this rings true for others.

* Settings:

CPU core ratio - 39.5
Memory freq - 3200 (14-14-14-14-34 with 1002 and 16-14-14-14-34 with 0079-0082)
LLC 5
DRAM Vboot 1.400 (1.375 was incorrect)
CPU core volt - 1.41875
CPU SOC volt - .950
DRAM volt - 1.3750 (1.350 on 1002)
1.8v PLL volt - 1.800

All else set to defaults.


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> On 0079, R7 1700, using same +162mV VCORE offset, LLC: [Auto], again what I used on 0902 / 1001 / 1002. Same ~1.380V with +/- 0.005V depending on app load CPU, etc. Measurement done on Pro Belt VCORE point as my case does not allow access to socket area. Planning soon to mod motherboard tray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks for checking. It's interesting though because in your case you didn't need more volts for stability like some of us.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Observation from this morning.

Using HWiNFO to check software reported voltage with bios 0082 I set my voltage manually to 1.425v and 1.44v, however CPU-Z and HWiNFO are both reporting voltages significantly lower than what is set manually. However, the voltage increase set appears to function as stability increased as I increased voltage manually with higher clocks. Throughout voltage changes hwinfo was reporting an idle voltage of 1.325 and a load voltage of 1.28.


----------



## SwiperNoSwiping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> I can imagine things like: number of DIMMs installed, DIMM PCB design, VDIMM and VTT voltages, etc all having an effect on which ODT setting works best. I would shy away from very high settings because the signal will overshoot/ring a lot and potentially cause problems.


What setting would you say is too high though? is 80 ohm that people here achieving good results with okay?


----------



## BoMbY

You should really look out/test for random bit errors, if you are running with 80 ohm.

Edit: I guess they are happening on the Memory Controller side, this is why a higher VDDSOC helps to reduce them.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> 2) It looks like Corsair LPX compatibility is considerably better *but many with G.skill b-die that previously found it easy to get 3200 have had to modify previously working settings (myself included).*


Using same VBOOT/VDIMM as 0902, etc, 1.35V.

Using same manual timings 14-14-14-14-34 and 3200MHz strap, F4-3200C14D-16GTZ, working as before *but* better AIDA64 RAM bench results vs 0902, etc







.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> Thanks for checking. It's interesting though because in your case you didn't need more volts for stability like some of us.


No worries







.

I have done 10.5hrs continuous [email protected] and 1.25hrs Y-Cruncher plus upto 2.5hrs [email protected] so far today. During those runs I use PC for office/web stuff. On previous UEFI I used to experience "stuttery" app windows, like say scrolling, etc, all that is gone on 0079







.

Then as I said before SOC I had upped on 1002 to 0.962V in UEFI, as had intermittent code 8 / spontaneous reboots on low loads for OC setup. 0.950V took longer to flip out on 1002 low loads, but 0079 very quick, like few mins usage. I reckon as it's running RAM tighter/efficiently for me, that maybe why it flip out quicker. SOC 0.962V working great on 0079 as on 1002.


----------



## poisson21

Finnaly my F4-3200C14Q-64GTZ is at 3200 Mhz but not at 14-14-14-14-34 timings








The only timings i can boot with are 18-16-16-16-36







and with a Bclk at 101


----------



## superchad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poisson21*
> 
> Finnaly my F4-3200C14Q-64GTZ is at 3200 Mhz but not at 14-14-14-14-34 timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only timings i can boot with are 18-16-16-16-36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with a Bclk at 101


If i where you i would be happy to get 3200 with a 64GB kit even at those timings.


----------



## malitze

Just for the record on 0081 I also do not need more VCore than on 1002.


----------



## fanboynz

I'm trying to set the ProcODT value (using 0083), apparently this will help with ram overclocking. Where about's in the asus config is it? Is it called something else?


----------



## f1LL

@elmor:
Two minor (cosmetic?) changes/bugs I could notice immediately when moving from 1002 to 0079:
1. during POST it now says "EVALUATION COPY." on screen.
2. now the POST report always says the speed of the CPU would be 3000MHz, no matter what it actually is.


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwiperNoSwiping*
> 
> What setting would you say is too high though? is 80 ohm that people here achieving good results with okay?


Yep 80 is fine.


----------



## pantsoftime

Not a good day so far. Having a new problem. With 1002 I really had no problems with DOCP standard and 3200MHz (Flare-X memory). With 0079 and 0081 I have a problem where it works fine until I shut down. If i cold power cycle (i.e. turn the PSU off), it never comes up. It bootloops until it falls back to 2400MHz. I didn't have this problem with 1002. I tried adjusting some voltages and saw no improvement.

Anyone have any suggestions? I've seen this issue reported earlier in the thread with older BIOSes but this is my first experience with it recently.


----------



## Velric

I'm using 0083 and I am getting mixed results. On one hand, my ram (F4-2800C16D-16GVG) is running at 3200mhz 16-16-16-36 at 1.35v stable in memtest86 and realbench. However, I am getting some odd behavior from the cpu (1700) when I try to overclock it with multi/offset voltage and pstate/offset voltage.

With bios 0038 I was able to get 3.95ghz at 1.35v using voltage offest of +.2 and LLC of 3. With these settings on the new bios, my cpu gets ridiculously hot under load. cpu-z and hardware monitor read the voltage correctly at 1.35v, but the temperature maxed out at 90c when it used to barely touch 60c before. It unfortunately ran at this temperature for almost 30 minutes because I didn't have the temperature monitor open at the start of the test, just cpu-z to verify clock speed and voltage. I get the same behavior when I try to use pstate overclocking with the offeset voltage as well, but I also will get bios overclocking failed warnings when restarting. I know a prerelease bios comes with some inherent risks, I just hope I didn't damage my hardware.

I am currently running an overclock that the AI suite 3 generated, 3.875ghz at 1.28v (stock) until the official release. It is barely touching 54c with these setting and it is stable for 2 hours in realbench stress.

I am using the Kraken x61 liquid cooler.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> Not a good day so far. Having a new problem. With 1002 I really had no problems with DOCP standard and 3200MHz (Flare-X memory). With 0079 and 0081 I have a problem where it works fine until I shut down. If i cold power cycle (i.e. turn the PSU off), it never comes up. It bootloops until it falls back to 2400MHz. I didn't have this problem with 1002. I tried adjusting some voltages and saw no improvement.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions? I've seen this issue reported earlier in the thread with older BIOSes but this is my first experience with it recently.


I had a couple issues related to this today and ended up bumping my dram vboot to 1.4 and it seems to be happy (for now). 1002 was much more stable in this regard for me. SilentDeath posted some training methods a few pages back that might help you out (I havent used it yet but might give it a shot to get cas down to 14 again).

On another note, I was checking DPC latency for giggles and was initially amazed at how much lower it was than my Intel build but at around 40 seconds in (and subsequently every 40ish seconds), it gets a huge spike from acpi.sys. I hadn't checked it previously so I don't know if it related to this BIOS or if it was always present.

https://flic.kr/p/Tth83g


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwiperNoSwiping*
> 
> What setting would you say is too high though? is 80 ohm that people here achieving good results with okay?


Hello

In the absence of test equipment and software to model the circuit let stability be your guide. The purpose of adjusting ODT values is to minimize reflections along the transmission line. The closer the set resistance is to matching the impedance of the circuit the more the reflections are reduced and related memory stability increased. An added benefit as the termination resistance reaches the ideal point is all current is sinked by the resistance resulting in zero overshoot/ringing associated with impedance mismatch.


----------



## 4rcherz

Using DOCP 5 managed to boot to Windows! Can't run hyperPI mind fails straight away.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Timur Born

Since everyone is more interested in memory than temps, here is my little contribution. Using 1001/0079/0081 I have no problems booting 3200-14-13-13-13-34, also did over 6 hours of Realbench without errors. But once I increase BCLK to increase memory frequency things get problematic quickly. Using 0079/0081 it often happens that the system boot into Windows using 2200-CL15 instead of what I set in BIOS. Need more time to play around.


----------



## webhito

So, after doing a legitimate windows installation all my issues seem to have gone, it obviously was the cracked one I wanted to test with prior to the real deal, big mistake. No more code 8 errors, nada, has been rock solid, gaming doesn't budge the chip over 40c and under ibt it won't go over 52c, mind you, this is completely stock.

One thing though, since I turned off the core performance my cores do not go over 3.6. Nothing, not 1, not 2, it goes from 2.0 to 3.6. It does this in balanced and high performance.
Any ideas?

Cpu is an 1800x.


----------



## infraredbg

bios 1002

4x8GB TridentZ at 3200C14 pretty stable. One set is 3733C17, other one is 3600C17.
3200 divider doesn't POST at CAS lower than 18 (or 17 set in bios, which is rounded to next even number).
2666 divider is fine with lower CAS, despite tighter subtimings.
Haven't tried lower VDIMM, might run just fine.

Memtest 100%


Blend custom, just 30min, don't want to torture this cpu a lot, since I have only one and plan to bench it on LN2


Aida


bios 0082
2x8GB TridentZ 3733C17 running at 3600C12

VDIMM 1.60V
VSOC 1.11V
VDDP 1.20V
VPLL 1.70V



Should spend some time this weekend to optimize windows for Pi.



PS: You can see some key voltages used. Nothing else helps in my testing.
Obviously VDIMM is needed, depending on quality of sticks, timings, frequency, etc.
VDDP helps stabilize memory (IMC maybe?)
VSOC only needed for Infinity Fabric, so when pushing really high clocks it needs to be raised a little, since it is running in sync
VPLL is lower than default, helps boot at high mem and bclk.

The strange thing is lowering PLL leads to lowering the temperature reading. At 1.7V I now have -15 tDIE on air. @elmor, can you look at this.
I will test more to see if it depends on something else.


----------



## Kildar

To Get to 4GHz on my 1700 is it better to raise Blck or core ratio?


----------



## huyee

Finally get my 2x16 DR hynix to run at 2933 with ODT at 80 ohm







Is it safe in long term to raise it any higher than this? From my understanding ODT doesn't hurt or degrade the sticks, but only stability, so as long as it is stable, it should be fine?


----------



## badhairguy

Start by raising multiplier to 40.0. Set your Vcore to 1.4v. If it boots, run a benchmark or stress test to determine stability. If it's stable, start lowering your voltage incrementally until you experience instability and then raise voltage back up one notch.

If you can't hit 4.0GHz with multiplier alone, then try raising your bclk


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> To Get to 4GHz on my 1700 is it better to raise Blck or core ratio?


Start by raising multiplier to 40.0. Set your Vcore to 1.4v. If it boots, run a benchmark or stress test to determine stability. If it's stable, start lowering your voltage incrementally until you experience instability and then raise voltage back up one notch.

If you can't hit 4.0GHz with multiplier alone, then try raising your bclk


----------



## jugs

I'm not able to get p-states and BCLK OC together, the BCLK will stay set and the p-state settings go back to auto?


----------



## mkst

I've tried to read through as much as I can of this thread and still can't make up my mind between this board and the ASRock Taichi that has been recommended/praised since launch. I actually own both boards and have the ability to return the Taichi to Microcenter - bought one impulsively after it had finally went in stock but have not really tested either of them beyond the BIOS/UEFI as I'm waiting on a few more parts to complete my build. They both appear to be in the same class, unless I'm missing something? Was hoping someone could convince me


----------



## pig666eon

can someone explain why im getting such low temps with tdie? max temp is what i get under about 20 mins of stress for the purpose of the picture

its watercooled but ambient is more than what it is reading and it looks like the offset is in place from the reading above, its been like that since 0902


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poisson21*
> 
> Finnaly my F4-3200C14Q-64GTZ is at 3200 Mhz but not at 14-14-14-14-34 timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only timings i can boot with are 18-16-16-16-36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with a Bclk at 101


Which BIOS, and which settings you had to tweak with? I have one of those kits as well and I'll be finishing my build next week, would be helpful to have a base to work with


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pig666eon*
> 
> 
> 
> can someone explain why im getting such low temps with tdie? max temp is what i get under about 20 mins of stress for the purpose of the picture
> 
> its watercooled but ambient is more than what it is reading and it looks like the offset is in place from the reading above, its been like that since 0902


You have a 1700*X*, your actual temp is tctl; this temp is combined as one tctl/tdie for non-X CPUs.


----------



## malitze

After some playing around with the BCLK I noticed that I seem to have some kind of "memory hole" above 3200 up to around 3350ish. There was no way I could get it to POST. But above seems fine. MemTest and y-cruncher are passing so far.

But: IIRC there were others here already having problems with the PCIe side, especially the GPU, and strange freezes. I get those running RB too and also had a ati kernel driver related BSOD. Has anyone got any insight into this?


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Just switched to BIOS 0079. Seems to boot a bit faster, and seems to complain less about my RAM (Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200). After setting D.O.C.P. Standard @3200, it booted into Windows without issue. I haven't done any cold boots or sleep cycles, so I'm not 100% sure if this BIOS is better than 1002.


I just did a cold boot. It reset 3 times, then stopped on a code 55. I'm done for now. I just put all settings at "Auto". I'll just live with 3.4GHz and DDR4 2133 until the next BIOS update. I imagine that SOMEDAY I'll get a BIOS that will boot my RAM at 3200 EVERYTIME with no issues.


----------



## hotstocks

I have no idea why everyone is trying to overclock with P states. I have been overclocking for 20 years and see no need. Just set your multiplier and manual volts to get stable, seriously all that effort to have the chip downclock when idle really does nothing. I mean at 3.9ghz and 1.387v or whatever you achieve, when idle your temps, watts, and energy used is not any higher than P states, well not significantly. I mean if you want to save ten cents a year for all that trouble, well go ahead. I only see a use for P states in laptops, period.

On another note I have a very odd ram situation. I went all out on some G.skill 3600 C16 2X8 kit because I figured 3600 would be supported eventually, and surely it is B die and would do 3200 Cas 12. Well this kit won't do 3200 mhz at ANY settings or overvolting at all, just fails and drops to 2133. The funny thing is it is perfectly happy running at BCLK 104 which gives it a 3326 ram speed at Cas 14. For some reason 3200 mhz is my memory hole, lol. But I am great with 3326, anything much higher starts failing memtests because of the high BCLK problem. This is all on 1002, not going to try beta bioses as it took me 2 weeks to dial in all this correctly and tested. But if any of you getting 3600 from you kits at a reasonable voltage, please tell me which bios and all your settings as well as how you got the computer stable with high BCLK. thanks


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I have no idea why everyone is trying to overclock with P states. I have been overclocking for 20 years and see no need. Just set your multiplier and manual volts to get stable, seriously all that effort to have the chip downclock when idle really does nothing. I mean at 3.9ghz and 1.387v or whatever you achieve, when idle your temps, watts, and energy used is not any higher than P states, well not significantly. I mean if you want to save ten cents a year for all that trouble, well go ahead. I only see a use for P states in laptops, period.
> 
> On another note I have a very odd ram situation. I went all out on some G.skill 3600 C16 2X8 kit because I figured 3600 would be supported eventually, and surely it is B die and would do 3200 Cas 12. Well this kit won't do 3200 mhz at ANY settings or overvolting at all, just fails and drops to 2133. The funny thing is it is perfectly happy running at BCLK 104 which gives it a 3326 ram speed at Cas 14. For some reason 3200 mhz is my memory hole, lol. But I am great with 3326, anything much higher starts failing memtests because of the high BCLK problem. This is all on 1002, not going to try beta bioses as it took me 2 weeks to dial in all this correctly and tested. But if any of you getting 3600 from you kits at a reasonable voltage, please tell me which bios and all your settings as well as how you got the computer stable with high BCLK. thanks


Thought I saw something the other day that broke it down at a per year cost and the difference could be as much as $400 (no clue where I saw that). With that said, I never use the p-states but that doesnt mean they dont have a use (like while I'm at work 10 hours a day and another six or seven while I'm sleeping). I see no reason not to use them really.

As for your memory issue, it has been an interesting ride.

Things you can try:
Drop your BCLK and leave it auto (or set to 99.8)
Loosen your timings to 16 14 14 14 34
SOC .950
DRAM vboot 1.42ish
Set RAM to 3200 and reboot.

If it passes, great. If not, inch up the DRAM vboot with the + key to the next highest. Once it boots, restart and then try to drop the cas down to 14 and see if it trains. If not, set back to 16, increase vboot one more increment. Rinse and repeat. I havent found any benefit in going over .950 for SOC yet but that doesnt mean it doesnt help others.


----------



## Huntcraft

I found a super strange bug. If i set ram to 3600 c13 13 13 13 28, it boots at 14 13 13 13 28. If try to set 12 13 13 13 28 it goes to 15 15 15 15 36


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huntcraft*
> 
> I found a super strange bug. If i set ram to 3600 c13 13 13 13 28, it boots at 14 13 13 13 28. If try to set 12 13 13 13 28 it goes to 15 15 15 15 36


Doesnt like odd numbers and it probably couldnt train at 12 so it went to Jedec setting?


----------



## Timur Born

According to Elmor the overheating emergency shutdown is initiated by Tctl, not by SIO CPU. This makes no difference concerning the problem, though, because the current Sense Skew defaults still prevent the shutdown from happening. A Code 8 happens shortly before emergency shutdown would/should happen and then keeps about 1.0 V Vcore applied to the CPU even when all cooling failed.

This is what temps look like on my 1800X when Sense Skew is used with default settings. This was screenshot short before a Code 8 happened (reproducibly):



And this is what temps look like in the very same situation when Sense Skew is disabled. These temps are real and emergency shutdown happened shortly after taking the screenshot:



As you can see from the CPU (Socket) temps the reported CPU temps in the first screenshot are very problematic. When the fan-curve maximum is set to 75C then the CPU isn't even fully cooled at this point, despite running well towards 110C for real.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> According to Elmor the overheating emergency shutdown is initiated by Tctl, not by SIO CPU. This makes no difference concerning the problem, though, because the current Sense Skew defaults still prevent the shutdown from happening. A Code 8 happens shortly before emergency shutdown would/should happen and then keeps about 1.0 V Vcore applied to the CPU even when all cooling failed.
> 
> This is what temps look like on my 1800X when Sense Skew is used with default settings. This was screenshot short before a Code 8 happened (reproducibly):
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what temps look like in the very same situation when Sense Skew is disabled. These temps are real and emergency shutdown happened shortly after taking the screenshot:
> 
> As you can see from the CPU (Socket) temps the reported CPU temps in the first screenshot are very problematic. When the fan-curve maximum is set to 75C then the CPU isn't even fully cooled at this point, despite running well towards 110C for real.


So the settings in your first image are a stable overclock even though you're getting a code 8? You believe this is due to thermal issues?


----------



## Huntcraft

I can set 14-12-12-12 28 though lol


----------



## Huntcraft

Anyways still tuning


----------



## poisson21

I follow the guide given by another user few page earlier to train the ram step by step
1bclk to 100
2 ram to 2666 mhz
3 dram timing 18-16-16-16-36 ( it was 16 16 16 16 36 in the guide but i can not)
4 Soc to 1 v
5 Dram to 1.375v
6 dram boot to 1.375v
7 set cpu voltage on offset
8 Save and exit
9 return to bios
10 dram to 3200 mhz
11 save and exit
12 return to bios
13 timing to 14-14-14-14-34 ( i cannot do that step)
14 save and exit
15 tweak the blck (mine to 101 )
16 save and exit
17 boot to windows

with bios 0083, it work well but i can not set the timming to 14-14-14-14-34.


----------



## geoxile

Is the pstate0 VID settable for 1700s? And will a custom pstate0 VID override the voltage set in Extreme Tweaker? I assume so since the SVI2 reports 1.35V but VID reports 1.188V max.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nijo*
> 
> CableMod has a small cable adapter, which crosses blue and green cable. It´s delivered with the stripes. Try it at the rgb-header.


Silly question, new to Aura, since the Aura software has a "calibration" feature which lets you correct for a reversed blue - green, why do we need an adapter?


----------



## Huntcraft

Heres my settings for ddr4 3600 c 14 13 13 13 28.

First load optimized defaults. Reboot
Set ram to 3200. Dont touch any other settings, reboot.

Set overclock to manual, set dram voltage to 1.45, soc to 1.25, ddr4 boot to 1.45. Reboot

Set timings 13 13 13 13 28. Set ddr4 phase to extreme, vrm frequency to 400, current to 130% bclk to 112.8

Boot into windows.

If you get a pause in posting hit reset button rapidly for about 5 seconds. Mine always recovers that way.

After that i begin my cpu overclocking


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Few things I've noticed:
> 
> 1) I haven't had to change the vcore on any of the new BIOS but I do not use an offset (just vcore and LLC).
> 
> 2) It looks like Corsair LPX compatibility is considerably better but many with G.skill b-die that previously found it easy to get 3200 have had to modify previously working settings (myself included).
> 
> 3) I have a very high frequency squeal with all four of the new BIOS (79, 81, 82, 83); I assume this is coming from the VRM. This was not present with 1002*.
> 
> All anecdotal of course but it would be interesting to see if this rings true for others.
> 
> * Settings:
> 
> CPU core ratio - 39.5
> Memory freq - 3200 (14-14-14-14-34 with 1002 and 16-14-14-14-34 with 0079-0082)
> LLC 5
> DRAM Vboot 1.400 (1.375 was incorrect)
> CPU core volt - 1.41875
> CPU SOC volt - .950
> DRAM volt - 1.3750 (1.350 on 1002)
> 1.8v PLL volt - 1.800
> 
> All else set to defaults.


Using 0082 I'm still in the the early stages of tuning things, but currently:

CPU core ratio - 40
Memory freq - 3200 (14-14-14-14-34)
LLC 2
DRAM Vboot - 1.375
CPU core volt - 1.39
CPU SOC volt - 1
DRAM volt - 1.375
1.8v PLL volt - not changed from default


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> So the settings in your first image are a stable overclock even though you're getting a code 8? You believe this is due to thermal issues?


The Code 8 happens when the CPU is over 110C, due to Sense Skew the readings just don't reflect that real temperature even remotely. Instead of a Code 8 I should get a shutdown, full stop.

And the screenshot and tests were done at stock settings, not at overclocked settings.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkst*
> 
> I've tried to read through as much as I can of this thread and still can't make up my mind between this board and the ASRock Taichi that has been recommended/praised since launch. I actually own both boards and have the ability to return the Taichi to Microcenter - bought one impulsively after it had finally went in stock but have not really tested either of them beyond the BIOS/UEFI as I'm waiting on a few more parts to complete my build. They both appear to be in the same class, unless I'm missing something? Was hoping someone could convince me


If your return time frame allows, I would definitely test them yourself for a decision, unless someone else happens to have had the luxury of doing so. I am loving my Crosshair, but no idea what I would think of the Taichi, just anecdotal knowledge.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> The Code 8 happens when the CPU is over 110C, due to Sense Skew the readings just don't reflect that real temperature even remotely. Instead of a Code 8 I should get a shutdown, full stop.
> 
> And the screenshot and tests were done at stock settings, not at overclocked settings.


SenseMi Skew auto results in this?


----------



## Timur Born

Yep, everything at "Optimized Defaults". Sense Skew decreases Tctl readings, so that they somewhat compensate for when the +10/+20C offsets get applied. This also makes the full idle reading (no offset applied) correct, hence the Tdie reading being far too low when idle.

The problem is that at the other end of the temperature spectrum (boiling heat) Sense Skew (Auto) prevents Tctl to reach soft- and hard-throttling temperatures, and even worse to reach shutdown temperatures. Instead the hot temps make even the stock CPU run into a Code 8. And since this doesn't turn off the system the CPU even still gets fed voltage (around 1 V during Code 8).

Take a look at the second screenshot again, these are the real temperatures and the CPU already tried to throttle to 0.5 GHz (!) after it hit real 95C without offset, with offset it only throttles down to around x30 at 95C. So with Sense Skew enabled the CPU keeps running at full speed between 95-115C and then crashes to Code 8, before you may already get WHEA errors and if you are lucky a bluescreen
This all is not so much of a problem with proper cooling, except that you never really know your real temps. Personally I disable Sense Skew now and will try some manual values once I find time. Of course this makes finding silent fan-curves more of a problem, because these stupid +10/+20C offsets increase Tctl over the real CPU temp.

I don't claim that I understand it all (yet), but I understand enough from my tests to see that this is problematic and generally quite a messy way of handling CPU temp readings.


----------



## icebalm

@elmor don't know if you guys know this, but in 1002 and in the new beta firmwares there is a bug that if you make any changes to the CSM options under boot and save them, the next time you reboot and go into setup all the options under Advanced will be screwed up. Making any changes to any options under Advanced will make the same change for all options, so if you disable SATA for instance, it will disable *everything*.







Only way to fix is to clear CMOS.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icebalm*
> 
> @elmor don't know if you guys know this, but in 1002 and in the new beta firmwares there is a bug that if you make any changes to the CSM options under boot and save them, the next time you reboot and go into setup all the options under Advanced will be screwed up. Making any changes to any options under Advanced will make the same change for all options, so if you disable SATA for instance, it will disable *everything*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only way to fix is to clear CMOS.


I've only observed this if the settings failed to train. If it boots properly (follow the LED cycles), the settings have remained.


----------



## geoxile

Which voltage in HWinfo is significant? SVI2, Core VID, and the motherboard's ITE sensor Vcore all report different values. Voltage is set to 1.35V and LLC left on auto.


----------



## tomomosius

is there a way to set it up so like after 5 minutes after booting up in to the system the qcode light turns off?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Which voltage in HWinfo is significant? SVI2, Core VID, and the motherboard's ITE sensor Vcore all report different values. Voltage is set to 1.35V and LLC left on auto.


SVI2 is supposed to be correct but there is speculation by some that this isn't the case. It is the one I use for whatever that is worth.


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> SVI2 is supposed to be correct but there is speculation by some that this isn't the case. It is the one I use for whatever that is worth.


I see. Well I hope it's accurate because it and ITE Vcore report the set voltage the closest. But I wonder if the individual cores' VID is something else altogether since the custom pstate options allows you to set "VID" while Extreme Tweaker has parameters for the core voltage.


----------



## madweazl

After some more tinkering, it seems I cant restart without getting an F9 on the subsequent boot. Sometimes it trains on the next launch but most of the time it fails. If I reset the BIOS and reload the profile used for the initial boot, it fires up every single time (well, I cant see this absolutely but it has worked approximately 20 times now without fail). About the only thing I havent tried is matching the DRAM Vboot (1.400) to DRAM voltage (1.350). I suppose I could give that a try real quick.

Edit: Hah, naturally it restarted without issue this time (no changes made). Rotten machines!


----------



## geoxile

Is the voltage set in BIOS a maximum the voltage is allowed to hit or should it be a fixed voltage? I'm noticing even with voltage manually set to 1.35V (@3.7GHz) my processor only hits 1.28V, with rare jumps to 1.34V, even under full load in Prime95's blend test. I'm on BIOS 0083 if that makes a difference.


----------



## awaybreaktoday

My first post on overclock net:


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Is the voltage set in BIOS a maximum the voltage is allowed to hit or should it be a fixed voltage? I'm noticing even with voltage manually set to 1.35V (@3.7GHz) my processor only hits 1.28V, with rare jumps to 1.34V, even under full load in Prime95's blend test. I'm on BIOS 0083 if that makes a difference.


It should hold the voltage you select but it will always run below what you select under load unless you use LLC to account for the load.


----------



## madweazl

With the DRAM v and DRAM Vboot set to the same value, it has restarted properly 10 out of 10 times. Dont know if that means anything but it's progress I suppose.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> With the DRAM v and DRAM Vboot set to the same value, it has restarted properly 10 out of 10 times. Dont know if that means anything but it's progress I suppose.


That is what I am doing, and have yet to have a restart problem (knocks wood and crosses fingers).


----------



## ShiftyJ

Booted up today and have q-code FF, which wont go away... Everything seems to be working fine though.


----------



## beardlessduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awaybreaktoday*
> 
> My first post on overclock net:


Would you mind sharing exactly what BIOS settings you used to achieve this? I have G.SKILL 3866MHz RAM (4x 8GB) and I can get it to 3200MHz no problem but increasing it at all doesn't work.


----------



## awaybreaktoday

I have ProcODT @ 96 ohm.......


----------



## awaybreaktoday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beardlessduck*
> 
> Would you mind sharing exactly what BIOS settings you used to achieve this? I have G.SKILL 3866MHz RAM (4x 8GB) and I can get it to 3200MHz no problem but increasing it at all doesn't work.


I have ProcODT at 96 ohm....

DRAM Boot volt @1.4

Dram volt @Auto


----------



## beardlessduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awaybreaktoday*
> 
> I have ProcODT at 96 ohm....
> 
> DRAM Boot volt @1.4
> 
> Dram volt @Auto


Thanks, I'll try that. I haven't tried DRAM boot voltage over 1.375 yet and I haven't touched ProcODT. Which BIOS version are you using?


----------



## awaybreaktoday




----------



## awaybreaktoday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beardlessduck*
> 
> Thanks, I'll try that. I haven't tried DRAM boot voltage over 1.375 yet and I haven't touched ProcODT. Which BIOS version are you using?


I am using 0082........


----------



## awaybreaktoday




----------



## Kildar

I've given up trying anything over 3.8 GHz. To much voltage or heat for my 1700.


----------



## awaybreaktoday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> I've given up trying anything over 3.8 GHz. To much voltage or heat for my 1700.


What are your volts @3.8 and what are your temps?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> I've given up trying anything over 3.8 GHz. To much voltage or heat for my 1700.


And here i am doing it at 1.2v but can't get my memory to 3200mhz yet haha, I'm guessing ProOCT will help though and i may be able to reach it. Not sure ill be able to keep my C16 timings though.


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awaybreaktoday*
> 
> What are your volts @3.8 and what are your temps?


1.45 but was still not stable. Temps 35 idle and 60c under load.


----------



## fanboynz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awaybreaktoday*
> 
> I have ProcODT @ 96 ohm.......


Is that safe? Any downsides for having it that high?


----------



## icebalm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I've only observed this if the settings failed to train. If it boots properly (follow the LED cycles), the settings have remained.


I have cleared CMOS, rebooted, made one change to CSM, rebooted, and verified the Advanced settings get screwed up. I can reproduce it every time.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> 1.45 but was still not stable. Temps 35 idle and 60c under load.


Hmm, mine isnt the best clocker but doesnt need that much. What LLC are you running?


----------



## awaybreaktoday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fanboynz*
> 
> Is that safe? Any downsides for having it that high?


https://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/memory/2008/02/08/the_secrets_of_pc_memory_part_3/8

DDR2 On-Die Termination (ODT) improves signal integrity by building dynamic resistive technology within the memory chip itself. This reduces the material and testing cost for motherboard manufacturers on top of other benefits. Unintended signals can bounce off from either active or passive components, but only active components like DRAMs are adversely affected. ODT negates the negative effects of signal echoes along the bus during read-write operations at the chip level.

Ironically, if the termination is too effective, it is possible the data signal can be absorbed when the memory timing is inaccurate - overclocking can sometimes result in this data truncation memory error.

The BIOS in some motherboards allows the user to manually adjust the resistive nature of ODT between 50, 75, 150 ohms. According to JEDEC specification, 50 ohms is a mandated for DDR2-667 and beyond on some platforms.


----------



## Karagra

Is it strange I can game on the 2933 multipler @ 3600mhz but I cant even get my pc to boot @ 3200mhz mulitplier? This is with all new bioses.


----------



## awaybreaktoday

Quote:


> For Hero VI are new AGESA BIOSes 82 & 83 at 2T:
> 
> Posted by @elmor
> 
> There are two new settings under AMD CBS\UMC Common Options\DDR4 Common Options\ you might want to take a look at, Fail_CNT and ProcODT.
> 
> Fail_CNT decides how many times to retry when DRAM training fails (F9 -> 0d), default is now 1.
> 
> ProcODT can help improve your DRAM overclocking, 0079 relies on whatever Auto value AMD deems is best, 0081 has default value as 53.3 Ohm. There's a setting available also on previous BIOSes under AMD CBS\UMC Common Options\DRAM Memory Mapping named BankGroupSwap.
> If you have 2x Single-Rank modules you can try setting this to Disabled and you might see some performance boost in certain applications.
> (For my RAM better is to leave at Auto)
> 
> Posted by pantsoftime
> 
> For anyone unfamiliar with ODT, it's a termination setting for signal integrity purposes. It's not going to affect performance (directly) or degrade your chip but it will affect your ability to run at higher clock speeds.
> Both DRAM and DRAM controllers (IMCs) have ODT (on-die termination) resistors that are configurable to a few different settings.
> Nominal ODT values are often set based on trace impedances, but other factors often come into play. I can imagine things like: number of DIMMs installed, DIMM PCB design, VDIMM and VTT voltages, etc all having an effect on which ODT setting works best.
> I would shy away from very high settings because the signal will overshoot/ring a lot and potentially cause problems.
> 
> My experience:
> Best for me is to leave now 2800MHz at CL14 and 1T with BIOS nb.82
> 2800MHz CL14-14-14-14-30 1T at 60ohm's
> With BIOS 83 i can go up to 3100 CL16 2T -> it gets a little better Bandwith (+1.5GB to 2GB/s) but Latency is Higher (~ -3 to -6ns) (i like Latency more)
> Generally best is to have RAMs produced ~2015 and The Best ones are from 2016 + at low CL (e.g. 3000 CL14, 3200CL14, 3600 CL16/15 etc.)


----------



## sr1030nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> Just updated from 1001 to 0083. Great results so far!
> 
> Able to use the 2933 DOCP profile on my 3200 cl16 trident z ram. Previously could not boot on anything above 2400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3200 profile still doesn't work but I'm sure someone can hit those speed with a bclk boost. I personally use pstates so not going to try.
> 
> Anybody with non samsung b die ram try out the DOCP profiles!


Using F4-3200C16D-16GVGB (hynix) got to 2933 on the 0083 bios, couldn't get above 2666 on the others.
Going to try changing the ProcODT later when my stability test run finishes.


----------



## mattlef

Anyone having issues saving any changes for P-States on 0083?

For the life of me, bios doesnt seem to be tracking the changes.... Even straight P-State, no BCLK


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlef*
> 
> Anyone having issues saving any changes for P-States on 0083?
> 
> For the life of me, bios doesnt seem to be tracking the changes.... Even straight P-State, no BCLK


If you fail an OC, P-states go back to default. this includes the global c state option.

simply going back into bios makes them look like they didnt save if you go look at Pstate settings, but as long as you see desired increased cpu frequency on the right side of screen, its working. just exit without saving in that case.

i've noticed that with 0079, 0082 and 0083


----------



## 1TM1

Does anyone have both the 0702 BIOS and the new Windows Creators update installed? If so, does Win10C work with the 0702?

I have C6H with 0702 BIOS with 1800X at stock and TridentZ F4-3200C16D-16GTZB also at stock (2133), tested to 4100 and 3200 (SOC below 1.2V).
I am keeping 0702 for now because others wrote:
"...on stock bios 0702...at 4.0ghz 1.35 Vcore + 2930 mhz RAM,and with bios 0902 can't pass 3,8 ghz and on memory 2666mhz"
"...black screen issues with BIOS 1002."
"...still running on the 0702 bios after noticing high temps with the 5704"

IMO Win10 is a hodgepodge of WinXP engine and settings, layers of GUI to get to the XP settings, loose User Profile settings, and innovations for dealing with newly released hardware. The hardware part may or more likely may not have been tested with C6H hence my question.


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> Is it strange I can game on the 2933 multipler @ 3600mhz but I cant even get my pc to boot @ 3200mhz mulitplier? This is with all new bioses.


Sounds like the "memory hole" that's been described by a few folks in this thread.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> Does anyone have both the 0702 BIOS and the new Windows Creators update installed? If so, does Win10C work with the 0702?
> 
> I have C6H with 0702 BIOS with 1800X at stock and TridentZ F4-3200C16D-16GTZB also at stock (2133), tested to 4100 and 3200 (SOC below 1.2V).
> I am keeping 0702 for now because others wrote:
> "...on stock bios 0702...at 4.0ghz 1.35 Vcore + 2930 mhz RAM,and with bios 0902 can't pass 3,8 ghz and on memory 2666mhz"
> "...black screen issues with BIOS 1002."
> "...still running on the 0702 bios after noticing high temps with the 5704"
> 
> IMO Win10 is a hodgepodge of WinXP engine and settings, layers of GUI to get to the XP settings, loose User Profile settings, and innovations for dealing with newly released hardware. The hardware part may or more likely may not have been tested with C6H hence my question.


advise against that. I wrote a newegg review and continuously reitterated "Do not be one of those guys that keeps 0702 because someone said this or that".

CMOS reset, set cpu soc to 0.95 volt, flash 0902. Don't be one of those guys with a dead board.

And to answer your question... no, no one here is silly enough to still be on 0702, and admit it.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icebalm*
> 
> I have cleared CMOS, rebooted, made one change to CSM, rebooted, and verified the Advanced settings get screwed up. I can reproduce it every time.


Rebooted doesnt mean it trained; have you followed the status LEDs during the boot process? I do not have the issue you're having but it seems there are some anomalies.


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> ...flash 0902


Thank you. I keep my SOC voltage low (stock) and am waiting for official BIOS with AGESA microcode update;
Please let me know why 0902 and not 1002?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> Thank you. I keep my SOC voltage low (stock) and am waiting for official BIOS with AGESA microcode update;
> Please let me know why 0902 and not 1002?


Better safe than sorry mainly.0902 is the baseline stabilization bios to prevent your board from exploding when flashing from any other bios without having to manually set soc before doing so. No boards are even being made with 0702 anymore, they ship with 0902 now and pretty soon 0079 (maybe).

After you flash 0902 you can go to whichever bios posted on the front page afterword.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

So I have noticed in this new 0079 BIOS that some are reporting needing higher core voltage settings than the last release.
i can now confirm this for myself. I had to increase my offset to 0.2v to remain stable.


----------



## Reikoji

As to some needing higher voltages after bios updates or not being able to reach their last good memory clock after bios update..... these are all case-by case basis's. Probably because of operator error and failure to press that CMOS reset button before every bios reflash ! (assumption).

For me.... 0902... 1001... 0038.... 1002.... 0079... 0083.... 0082.... no changes for me. Now on 0082, 4.02ghz on stock voltage, 64gb ram @ 3203mhz 18-16-16-38-1T (actually better timings than when i started). Golden parts, all of it!


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> For me.... 0902... 1001... 0038.... 1002.... 0079... 0083.... 0082.... no changes for me. Now on 0082, 4.02ghz on stock voltage, 64gb ram @ 3203mhz 18-16-16-38-1T (actually better timings than when i started). Golden parts, all of it!


Yes, this makse sense; 0902 probably is more stable; the 0902 CAP file was compiled 11:29 AM. However, the 1002 file was compiled at 2:54 AM. What good can come from a work completed at that time...


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> Yes, this makse sense; 0902 probably is more stable; the 0902 CAP file was compiled 11:29 AM. However, the 1002 file was compiled at 2:54 AM. What good can come from a work completed at that time...


I meant no negative changes. I dont think the time of day being so early on 1002 has much to do with its stability. All of these bios's have been stable for me. Asus guys like Elmor have been hard at work to deliver us these bios updates!

0079 was pretty early in the wee morning as well.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> Yes, this makes sense; 0902 probably is more stable; the 0902 CAP file was compiled 11:29 AM. However, the 1002 file was compiled at 2:54 AM. What good can come from a work completed at that time...


It appears that you have discovered another critical parameter -- compilation time -- in the n-dimensional parameter space of BIOS tuning. Good work!

Will no one rid us of these meddlesome BIOS complexities?


----------



## sr1030nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I have no idea why everyone is trying to overclock with P states. I have been overclocking for 20 years and see no need. Just set your multiplier and manual volts to get stable, seriously all that effort to have the chip downclock when idle really does nothing. I mean at 3.9ghz and 1.387v or whatever you achieve, when idle your temps, watts, and energy used is not any higher than P states, well not significantly. I mean if you want to save ten cents a year for all that trouble, well go ahead. I only see a use for P states in laptops, period.
> 
> On another note I have a very odd ram situation. I went all out on some G.skill 3600 C16 2X8 kit because I figured 3600 would be supported eventually, and surely it is B die and would do 3200 Cas 12. Well this kit won't do 3200 mhz at ANY settings or overvolting at all, just fails and drops to 2133. The funny thing is it is perfectly happy running at BCLK 104 which gives it a 3326 ram speed at Cas 14. For some reason 3200 mhz is my memory hole, lol. But I am great with 3326, anything much higher starts failing memtests because of the high BCLK problem. This is all on 1002, not going to try beta bioses as it took me 2 weeks to dial in all this correctly and tested. But if any of you getting 3600 from you kits at a reasonable voltage, please tell me which bios and all your settings as well as how you got the computer stable with high BCLK. thanks


At idle pstate draws about 10-15watts (for me) less than a manual voltage, drops temps a couple degrees as well.


----------



## hotstocks

Right, 10 watts on an overclocked gaming system that idles at 180w and runs at 450w is not worth messing with P states to me. 10 watts is a freaking nigh light, lol. Like I said it might makes sense for a laptop on battery, but that is about it.


----------



## Reikoji

Pre-0079 my reason was because of getting ram speeds because I needed to increase BCLK. Now that Pstates accept manual Bclk increases theres really not too much reason not to OC using Pstate 0. You'll get your same speed, and if you bother with AI Suite like I do you can conveniently change speed and voltages and it wont break your Pstate idling. it is a little clunky how you have to edit Pstate speed using hex codes tho...

The downside is one: Windows balanced power plan sucks @ stock, and running high performance plan defeats the purpose of OC'ing with P states as it will always run in Pstate0 anyway.

And in my case i cant get Ryzen balanced plan to install. But to work around this, i went and unlocked every processor power management option via regedit and made seemingly good adjustments to whatever I could make sense of.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Right, 10 watts on an overclocked gaming system that idles at 180w and runs at 450w is not worth messing with P states to me. 10 watts is a freaking nigh light, lol. Like I said it might makes sense for a laptop on battery, but that is about it.


maybe so, but there are people like me who don't like to turn their pc's off, ever.

So, that 10w or however much it really turns out to be adds up overtime on the power bill for 24/7 users. Sometimes I'm not even idling cuz i leave games open ! which yea defeats the purpose yet again.

Oh and apparently in germany or wherever, that 10w is the difference between life and death! (one person literally unplugs the pc from the wall for power down due to this...)


----------



## Reikoji

Speaking of Ryzen Balanced power plan. I have a request for whoever could get that thing installed.

Could one please also enable all of the processor power management options in regedit and take screenshots of what the settings in Ryzen Balanced power plan are? Can make adjustments to windows stock balanced power plan with that.


----------



## sr1030nx

I tried to edit my post a few above this one, but it seems it was eaten.
For me, pstate uses 10-13watts less than manual set voltage on 3.85ghz.

On another note, the creaters update seems to improve my cinebench score slightly, both single and multicore. Picture below, with no cheating bios setting ?
Like others, I seem to occasionally get a small system freeze but no errors in event viewer with creators update.


0083 bios
29330ram

The bottom two 3.85 and the single 3.9 scores are on anniversary update , 0038 bios and 2666 ram.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sr1030nx*
> 
> Like others, I seem to occasionally get a small system freeze but no errors in event viewer with creators update.


I get this also. But only when fully stressing CPU. I know for sure it happens with IBT and IBT AVX, plus RealBench stress test, because you can tell that the pauses are happening due to the displays. It may happen during other stress tests, but I cannot tell. It happens at full Auto settings and fully overclocked.

It doesn't happen during gaming or any other normal usage.

Mine has been happening since day one, with all BIOS revisions and both Anniversary and Creator versions of Windows 10. I have tried many BIOS settings to see if I could get it to stop, but no luck. I'm thinking of trying a new CPU and mainboard to see if that does it too.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> I get this also. But only when fully stressing CPU. I know for sure it happens with IBT and IBT AVX, plus RealBench stress test, because you can tell that the pauses are happening due to the displays. It may happen during other stress tests, but I cannot tell. It happens at full Auto settings and fully overclocked.
> 
> It doesn't happen during gaming or any other normal usage.
> 
> Mine has been happening since day one, with all BIOS revisions and both Anniversary and Creator versions of Windows 10. I have tried many BIOS settings to see if I could get it to stop, but no luck. I'm thinking of trying a new CPU and mainboard to see if that does it too.


Are you guys getting random stutters while not under load? If you are while under load, especially things like IBT-AVX that use up all your memory, then that is completely normal. as long as I have at least 1000MB of free memory, I don't get any stutters.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> I get this also. But only when fully stressing CPU. I know for sure it happens with IBT and IBT AVX, plus RealBench stress test, because you can tell that the pauses are happening due to the displays. It may happen during other stress tests, but I cannot tell. It happens at full Auto settings and fully overclocked.
> 
> It doesn't happen during gaming or any other normal usage.
> 
> Mine has been happening since day one, with all BIOS revisions and both Anniversary and Creator versions of Windows 10. I have tried many BIOS settings to see if I could get it to stop, but no luck. I'm thinking of trying a new CPU and mainboard to see if that does it too.


I doubt its a problem with anyones CPU or mobo that causes this. Theres probably something shadey going on in the backround of the creator update









Also... this website seems to be trying to open a lot of shadey looking pages rapidly, which causes me to have stutter while its open. I'm using chrome.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Right, 10 watts on an overclocked gaming system that idles at 180w and runs at 450w is not worth messing with P states to me. 10 watts is a freaking nigh light, lol. Like I said it might makes sense for a laptop on battery, but that is about it.


Not by today's standards. 10 watts is a room light. A night light is 0.5 watts. Incandescents are obsolete. Even if electricity is cheap, I'd still prefer to see power-saving measures take place. I don't need 95 watts to look at internet porn. I mean, watch YouTube videos. Yeah...


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Not by today's standards. 10 watts is a room light. A night light is 0.5 watts. Incandescents are obsolete. Even if electricity is cheap, I'd still prefer to see power-saving measures take place. I don't need 95 watts to look at internet porn. I mean, watch YouTube videos. Yeah...


Actually streaming and downloading causes them watts to go up







.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Actually streaming and downloading causes them watts to go up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's not the only thing that goes up!

So does the thermals. Yeah. It gets pretty hot. My CPU, that is.


----------



## huyee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> I get this also. But only when fully stressing CPU. I know for sure it happens with IBT and IBT AVX, plus RealBench stress test, because you can tell that the pauses are happening due to the displays. It may happen during other stress tests, but I cannot tell. It happens at full Auto settings and fully overclocked.
> 
> It doesn't happen during gaming or any other normal usage.
> 
> Mine has been happening since day one, with all BIOS revisions and both Anniversary and Creator versions of Windows 10. I have tried many BIOS settings to see if I could get it to stop, but no luck. I'm thinking of trying a new CPU and mainboard to see if that does it too.


I get this when running realbench on Creator Update only. The display froze for a little while (sometimes a few second, sometime like a minute?) but no error, stability test passed.


----------



## geoxile

Will the voltage set in the Extreme Tweaker options override the VID under custom pstates? Trying to change the default voltage under the custom pstates options (pstate0) disables the pstate altogether, a missing BIOS feature for now I guess...

edit: And what's the base voltage for offset mode voltage setting?


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sbb Kbb*
> 
> Hynix F4-3000C15-8GTZB. With 0083 and vddr at 1.37 and ddrboot at 1.41v its stable at 3200 DOCP! Finally!
> 
> Thank you ASUS and thank you Elmor!!


Good to see! I have tried playing around with different levels. Best I could do was boot into windows and then got a black screen soon after








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sr1030nx*
> 
> Using F4-3200C16D-16GVGB (hynix) got to 2933 on the 0083 bios, couldn't get above 2666 on the others.
> Going to try changing the ProcODT later when my stability test run finishes.


How did you go with this? I've tried messing with DDR boot voltage, DDR voltage and ProcODT and was unsuccessful :/


----------



## sr1030nx

Only noticed it during stress testing and using creators update, might just be a driver that needs to be update for the newer windows version.

I checked out the windows feedback hub and it seems its not an isolated issue.


----------



## Timur Born

At stock settings my system can idle at less than 50 W (at the wall), overclocked it depends on power plans and other stuff, but usually over 60 W. So anything that drops idle wattage is welcome, especially since I sometimes leave the PC running for remote access.


----------



## skullbringer

can also confirm that the new agesa test bioses need more vcore to be stable.

For 4GHz on 1002 I needed 1.4V vcore with auto llc, now on 0083 I need 1.4V vcore with llc 2 to pass 30min Realbench.

Feels like Asus just copy pastad the new microcode without all the optimization work that went into the older revisions. I guess the purpose was to test new features like pstate oc with refclock and new memory subtimings above 3200 first with the new agesa, before putting work into all the optmization again.

Should be fine to run these alpha bioses for now, but looking forward to the next major release, like 1101 or sth.


----------



## CeltPC

Right after I ordered my TridentZ RGB F4-3600C16D-16GTZR, the price went up 24 bucks. I had thought about getting another for a total of 32 GB, but the price change made me decide no. So tonight I noticed it was on sale for $15.00 less than what I had paid, a $39.00 swing!

Dang, before I knew it I had been compelled to order it. So now getting 32 GB to run at decent timings will add to the list of challenges


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Will the voltage set in the Extreme Tweaker options override the VID under custom pstates? Trying to change the default voltage under the custom pstates options (pstate0) disables the pstate altogether, a missing BIOS feature for now I guess...
> 
> edit: And what's the base voltage for offset mode voltage setting?


It is not possible to change voltage in P state atm, Pstate will get stuck at the lowerst P-state you changed the VID in (i got stuck in Pstate 3 once). In order to make it work, use offset mode for CPU voltage in extreme tweaker and leave the voltage in p states at their default hex code/voltage.


----------



## Ubardog

Oki i been remaining quite until i had sorted my board issue ,

It seems; oki now


No spike's in SB voltage.
This was most common issue. With others ranging from High Amps to CPU and Ram changing timings while system was up and running.

I have tried several different things over past 2 days. All issues seemed to clear up once I moved all Sata devices from port 5+. From what i I understand the 1st 4 connect straight to chip others go through the South Bridge. This mean's No DVD drive for me no biggy . But if i want to plug my Back-up HDD in i will have to remove one of my current drives or face instability

Stress testing was hit or miss up to now. 8hr test would fully run, But then fail in seconds on another try. Now Pc is lapping it up. Apart from fans getting stuck on 100%
I am putting this out there. Hopefully it will help some one









Any way this could be a "setting" or a software fix ?


----------



## VMEGAEXV

hiya i new to the froum but maybe i have a fix for the realbench freze for a few seconds thing.. i ended up turning off game mode in windows gameing settings.. freze seems to have gone.. with realbench and creators update.
Edit sorry i tested it agin and it did the frzeing thing ug


----------



## sr1030nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> Good to see! I have tried playing around with different levels. Best I could do was boot into windows and then got a black screen soon after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you go with this? I've tried messing with DDR boot voltage, DDR voltage and ProcODT and was unsuccessful :/


I went from 40 up to 120 in the ProcODT settings , none worked on 3200, also tried higher volts on CPU and SoC.
With the 0083 bios I did have to up my SoC volts a bit to 1.06v or I'd start getting WHEA errors.


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> At stock settings my system can idle at less than 50 W (at the wall), overclocked it depends on power plans and other stuff, but usually over 60 W. So anything that drops idle wattage is welcome, especially since I sometimes leave the PC running for remote access.


That's exactly my point of view as well.


----------



## malitze

SInce these freezes seem like a common issue with the creators update I guess there should be a fix coming soon, guess an updated driver.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

@elmor

Bug report for BIOS 0079.

Whenever I have my overclock loaded, if I enable the CB15 performance BIAS, I get code 8 crashes when it starts to load windows. I have reproduced this 3 times to confirm.


----------



## 19DELTASNAFU

Can't find any love from my CH6 for my ram. GSkill F4-300015D-16GTZR. Anybody out there found any timings to get this 2x8gb kit to run at rated. Any reply will be appreciated.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Even without the perf bias or increasing process priority, my scores are quite nice.


----------



## Crysis90

*CPU settings:*
4.1 Ghz
1.5625 V
LLC Level 3

*RAM settings:*
3600 Mhz
1.385 V
14-13-13-28 (timings)

I did BCLK Overclock to achieve 3600 Mhz on my 16 Gb Trident Z F4-3200C14D-16GTZ

Not bad.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crysis90*
> 
> 
> 
> CPU settings: 4.1 Ghz 1.5625 V LLC Level 3
> RAM settings: 3600 Mhz 1.385 V 14-13-13-28 (timings)
> 
> Not bad.


Now use perf bias and run it in high or real time priority and see what it can truly do.


----------



## Timur Born

Could someone break down the different Phase Control settings (Standard, Asus Optimized, Extreme), please? Thank you!


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crysis90*
> 
> *CPU settings:*
> 4.1 Ghz
> 1.5625 V
> LLC Level 3
> 
> *RAM settings:*
> 3600 Mhz
> 1.385 V
> 14-13-13-28 (timings)
> 
> I did BCLK Overclock to achieve 3600 Mhz on my 16 Gb Trident Z F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
> 
> Not bad.


What SOC voltage did you use and is this stable?


----------



## Crysis90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> What SOC voltage did you use and is this stable?


1.2 V on SOC.
Didn't run stability tests, just checked Cinebench's performance.

Anyway I don't think it may be stable for a 24/7 usage.


----------



## malitze

After trying all sorts of different RAM OCs with increased base clock it seems to me that I don't really have much trouble getting it to POST and boot, but can't get even the mildest of overclocks stable. Tried increasing SoC voltage, DRAM voltage, core voltage. Is there a factor I am missing?


----------



## Timur Born

It's already an improvement as it is, with older BIOS versions I couldn't even post/boot many memory settings above 3200. Unfortunately now it tends to not stick, but reset to defaults after one reboot. So memory training is still an issue.


----------



## AndehX

Installed 0082 yesterday. Woke up this morning and turned my computer on, and to my absolute surprise, I can actually cold boot with all my OC settings working! First time ever. So I'm happy to report that there seems to be progress being made now in terms of DRAM compatibility.
Good work elmor!


----------



## bluej511

Since we love hard data here we go, another 30mins and another pass with ZERO WHEA errors. Check out them avg core voltages though














ultrawide ftw as well. I am very very happy with my chip, also i couldnt stand seeing the 3792.8 or wtv mhz it was so i changed my bclk to 100 lol.

Not in the pic but VRMs reached a peak of 55°C avg about 51°C and PCH didn't budge stayed around 46°C.


----------



## Crysis90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Since we love hard data here we go, another 30mins and another pass with ZERO WHEA errors. Check out them avg core voltages though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ultrawide ftw as well. I am very very happy with my chip, also i couldnt stand seeing the 3792.8 or wtv mhz it was so i changed my bclk to 100 lol.
> 
> Not in the pic but VRMs reached a peak of 55°C avg about 51°C and PCH didn't budge stayed around 46°C.


Are you using ICE to cool your CPU?


----------



## badhairguy

Can we get a definitive answer to the idle temp situation? my 1700X with H110i idles at around 60C with SenseMI skew enabled and disabled (which seems to make no difference except when under max load). Is 60C normal and if so, is it really 40C?


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> It appears that you have discovered another critical parameter -- compilation time -- in the n-dimensional parameter space of BIOS tuning. Good work!
> 
> Will no one rid us of these meddlesome BIOS complexities?


Well, I lolled.








Yes "lolled" is a valid adjective.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crysis90*
> 
> Are you using ICE to cool your CPU?


Ice? I wish would run even cooler. I'm not sure if the temps are reading right but throughout that test water temp was 28°C so 47-52°C makes sense, runs as cool as my 4690k does (which i ran bare die btw) but i guess the soldering and awesome mounting pressure (also changed the inset in my supremacy evo) just gives pretty damn good temps. It is a pretty low voltage compared to others at 3.8 so could be why it runs a bit cooler.

Its why I'm hesitant to change to the beta/test BIOSes for now since everything is running stable and so fantastically.


----------



## blautemple

Hello,

do you know which of the two marked Voltages for the CPU is more accurate?



Greetings
blautemple


----------



## Crysis90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Ice? I wish would run even cooler. I'm not sure if the temps are reading right but throughout that test water temp was 28°C so 47-52°C makes sense


I asked you because i did it:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







and because your temps seems too low to be real on "standard" AIO cooling.

Under Ice Bath, I have these @ 3.85 Ghz:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## badhairguy

What is your normal idle temp?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blautemple*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> do you know which of the two marked Voltages for the CPU is more accurate?
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings
> blautemple


Top one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crysis90*
> 
> I asked you because i did it:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and because your temps seems too low to be real on "standard" AIO cooling.
> 
> Under Ice Bath, I have these @ 3.85 Ghz:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


AIO? Oh i don't use those, full loop with 2 rads and 8fans on my rads.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> What is your normal idle temp?


Mine or his?


----------



## badhairguy

Crysis 90. I see he has a 1700X and AIO. Im having idle temp issues and I want to compare.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> Crysis 90. I see he has a 1700X and AIO. Im having idle temp issues and I want to compare.


Usually anything below 30°C (depending on water temps) your temps are reading correctly. Not sure why people are disabling miskew and not having it work correctly. For me ever since getting this board and updating to 902-1001-1002 ive not changed a single AMD setting and my temps have red correctly.


----------



## blautemple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Top one.


How do you know this?

Greetings
blautemple


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Usually anything below 30°C (depending on water temps) your temps are reading correctly. Not sure why people are disabling miskew and not having it work correctly. For me ever since getting this board and updating to 902-1001-1002 ive not changed a single AMD setting and my temps have red correctly.


I've tried disabling skew, enabling skew, tried 901-1001-1002-0082-0083 bios, reseating my pump. I still get ~55C idle temps. Interestingly enough, it was reading the exact same thing with the 0702 bios that shipped with the board. Nothing I do seems to change it, I just wanted to rule out offset or senseMI before I go trying to make hardware changes. Im getting ~30C water temp in my h110. 24C ambient temp in the room.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blautemple*
> 
> How do you know this?
> 
> Greetings
> blautemple


If you read through the thread, you'll find the info (daunting but lots of good stuff in here). Elmor and Mumak (Asus rep and HWiNFO creator) have worked together on this. Another member(cant recall their name) took readings with a multi-meter and confirmed that the voltage hitting the CPU was very similar/same as what is shown as SVI2.


----------



## blautemple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> If you read through the thread, you'll find the info (daunting but lots of good stuff in here). Elmor and Mumak (Asus rep and HWiNFO creator) have worked together on this. Another member(cant recall their name) took readings with a multi-meter and confirmed that the voltage hitting the CPU was very similar/same as what is shown as SVI2.


Thx for the info, i was bit too lazy to read through the hole thread ^^


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> I've tried disabling skew, enabling skew, tried 901-1001-1002-0082-0083 bios, reseating my pump. I still get ~55C idle temps. Interestingly enough, it was reading the exact same thing with the 0702 bios that shipped with the board. Nothing I do seems to change it, I just wanted to rule out offset or senseMI before I go trying to make hardware changes. Im getting ~30C water temp in my h110. 24C ambient temp in the room.


What does it read at full load? Your sig suggests you're running at 4.0ghz; what voltage are you using? LLC?


----------



## DannyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> If you read through the thread, you'll find the info (daunting but lots of good stuff in here). Elmor and Mumak (Asus rep and HWiNFO creator) have worked together on this. Another member(cant recall their name) took readings with a multi-meter and confirmed that the voltage hitting the CPU was very similar/same as what is shown as SVI2.


So if i have my 1700 @ 3.95ghz @ 1.356v(sv12), thats pretty good then right?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyDK*
> 
> So if i have my 1700 @ 3.95ghz @ 1.356v(sv12), thats pretty good then right?


If it's stable at 1.356v you've found a great 1700 (I need 1.41875 to do the same).


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> What does it read at full load? Your sig suggests you're running at 4.0ghz; what voltage are you using? LLC?


Tctl @ 80C during prime 95. 1.4v, LLC is disabled or auto, I haven't changed it. Thing is, the temps read almost exactly the same at stock clocks and volts. BIOS consistently reads 60C. "CPU" on crosshair vi section of HWInfo reads 77C max. Should I have senseMI skew enabled or disabled?


----------



## DannyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> If it's stable at 1.356v you've found a great 1700 (I need 1.41875 to do the same).


No whea errors as of yet, but have only played company of heroes and battlefield 1 as of yet, will run some p95 later. CBR15 ran fine, but thats not realy saying much. I can get it to 4.0ghz @ 1.4v but i think i would rather have it a bit lower and less fan noise


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> Tctl @ 80C during prime 95. 1.4v, LLC is disabled or auto, I haven't changed it. Thing is, the temps read almost exactly the same at stock clocks and volts. BIOS consistently reads 60C


Hmm, I run similar voltage with idle temps around 27° and full load around 73° (may have even been higher in IBT) on air. Have you removed the waterblock to inspect the pattern left behind in the TIM (dont twist when you pull it off, lift straight up).


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyDK*
> 
> No whea errors as of yet, but have only played company of heroes and battlefield 1 as of yet, will run some p95 later. CBR15 ran fine, but thats not realy saying much. I can get it to 4.0ghz @ 1.4v but i think i would rather have it a bit lower and less fan noise


imo if you can pass a CB15 run without crashing, the setup will survive normal gaming the same. its Realbench/Prime95 that is the different story.


----------



## DannyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> imo if you can pass a CB15 run without crashing, the setup will survive normal gaming the same. its Realbench/Prime95 that is the different story.


Yes, that have also allways been my way of lokking at it, CB stable is gaming stable. For systems i tweak for others i allways run p95 and ibt, and if i get no errors or throtling, the system is good to go


----------



## Frikencio

Loled at people saying their 1700 is stable [email protected] or less









Do a propoer stress test and be surprised.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Loled at people saying their 1700 is stable [email protected] or less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do a propoer stress test and be surprised.


I got loled at for saying my system runs 4ghz on auto volt with auto LLC stable too...











Mines a golden 1800x, but golden 1700's, don't doubt their existence.


----------



## Ras5al6Ghul2

This video may or may not help some of you who are struggling to run your memory kit over 2666, but I thought it would be worth sharing. I'm still playing around with the timings to increase stability, but it's the first time been able to get my 3200MHZ Gskill RGB 2x8 Hynix over 2666. I'm running 0083 for what it's worth. Be sure to make a copy of the Spreadsheet that is in the videos description.

https://youtu.be/gFPxNAQeI8Y


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Could someone break down the different Phase Control settings (Standard, Asus Optimized, Extreme), please? Thank you!


Standard: The CPU controls the power phases based on load. Low load = less phases enabled. Higher load = more phases enabled.
Optimized: Phases controlled by ASUS instead of by CPU, based on their own testing on Ryzen platform.
Extreme: All phases all the time, no matter the load.

I run mine on Extreme for CPU, SOC, and RAM.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> I've tried disabling skew, enabling skew, tried 901-1001-1002-0082-0083 bios, reseating my pump. I still get ~55C idle temps. Interestingly enough, it was reading the exact same thing with the 0702 bios that shipped with the board. Nothing I do seems to change it, I just wanted to rule out offset or senseMI before I go trying to make hardware changes. Im getting ~30C water temp in my h110. 24C ambient temp in the room.


So your idle temp is about 35°C that would make sense if your water temp is 30°C at idle. A bit hot but normal for an AIO.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I got loled at for saying my system runs 4ghz on auto volt with auto LLC stable too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mines a golden 1800x, but golden 1700's, don't doubt their existence.


Do not use stress test, use only the encoding benchmark for 4h. The stress test stresses everything so the CPU cannot be focused on a task and consume its full 100% potential.


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Hmm, I run similar voltage with idle temps around 27° and full load around 73° (may have even been higher in IBT) on air. Have you removed the waterblock to inspect the pattern left behind in the TIM (dont twist when you pull it off, lift straight up).


I just re-enabled senseMI and ran another Prime 95 blend, this time it was 75C max load on Tctl, still idling at anywhere from 50-60C though. It jumps around a lot. I'm using the stock paste "sticker" that came on the H110i block so there won't be a pattern.


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So your idle temp is about 35°C that would make sense if your water temp is 30°C at idle. A bit hot but normal for an AIO.


I thought they fixed the offset issue though? That's what has me confused. I don't know what my real temps are. If the offset is still a factor, I can live with 35C idle, but from what I've read here, after 0902, that issue was fixed.


----------



## DannyDK

A different question here, the wifi card for this board, when and/or where can i get it?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> I just re-enabled senseMI and ran another Prime 95 blend, this time it was 75C max load on Tctl, still idling at anywhere from 50-60C though. It jumps around a lot. I'm using the stock paste "sticker" that came on the H110i block so there won't be a pattern.


Noctua's NTH1 is a pretty good TIM if you dont already have something else on hand to try out. As for the temps, are you using HWiNFO's latest version (5.50-3130)?


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Noctua's NTH1 is a pretty good TIM if you dont already have something else on hand to try out. As for the temps, are you using HWiNFO's latest version (5.50-3130)?


5.50-3130 yes. I just reset bios to defaults and I'm getting 60C full load, but idle is still around 50C. I have a tube of arctic silver laying around Im about to try. So just to clarify, the 20C offset issue has indeed been fixed as of 0902, and 5.50-3130 will read proper Tctl correct? Because 50C at idle with a +20 offset and 30C water would indicate a 30C idle which seems to be achievable from other posts I've read, but if the offset isn't an issue I've got something else going on.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> 5.50-3130 yes. I just reset bios to defaults and I'm getting 60C full load, but idle is still around 50C. I have a tube of arctic silver laying around Im about to try. So just to clarify, the 20C offset issue has indeed been fixed as of 0902, and 5.50-3130 will read proper Tctl correct? Because 50C at idle with a +20 offset and 30C water would indicate a 30C idle which seems to be achievable from other posts I've read, but if the offset isn't an issue I've got something else going on.


Show what all your voltages of your OC setup are.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> 5.50-3130 yes. I just reset bios to defaults and I'm getting 60C full load, but idle is still around 50C. I have a tube of arctic silver laying around Im about to try. So just to clarify, the 20C offset issue has indeed been fixed as of 0902, and 5.50-3130 will read proper Tctl correct? Because 50C at idle with a +20 offset and 30C water would indicate a 30C idle which seems to be achievable from other posts I've read, but if the offset isn't an issue I've got something else going on.


Best I can make out, the tctl is the actual temps and it looks like if its set to auto you get the right temp regardless. One or two other members have some suspect results they've noticed though too (not to your extreme that I recall).


----------



## Fright

@elmor
Quote:


> DRAM selection Recommended DRAM configuration at the moment is 2x8GB Samsung B-die based DIMMs which will yield the best performance (3300-3466 CL14 24/7) and least issues. Worst configuration is dual-rank 2x16GB, especially Hynix-based DRAM (4xSR is best at the moment if you need 32GB and high speed). See the XOC guide for further details.


Got my 3rd memory kit (GSkill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ) now and it is frustrating. (only does 2666 as stated in your information) I will stay with this kit and 2x16GB. The only thing I want to know is, will the RAM getting fixed with the AGESA update that is coming in May from AMD and is hopefully implemanted in June within the BIOS or will 2x16GB never run @3200 MHz?
The Kit is a Samsung B-die if I'm not mistaken.

Edit: My Ripjaws also got an A500 in their serial number so I guess this doesn't indicate that were samsung b-die used because this kit was CL16 so probably Hynix ICs.

Kind regards,

Fright


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Do not use stress test, use only the encoding benchmark for 4h. The stress test stresses everything so the CPU cannot be focused on a task and consume its full 100% potential.


Actually realbench stresses both gpu/cpu/ram at the same time. Its perfect for testing for WHEA errors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I got loled at for saying my system runs 4ghz on auto volt with auto LLC stable too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mines a golden 1800x, but golden 1700's, don't doubt their existence.


I wouldnt say golden, it is an 1800x, by default under xfr they go to 4.0-4.1 on 1 core. Not hard to get em to 4.0ghz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Noctua's NTH1 is a pretty good TIM if you dont already have something else on hand to try out. As for the temps, are you using HWiNFO's latest version (5.50-3130)?


yea its alright. Ill be switching mine out to Kryonaut just because i dont like the consistency of NH-T1 after a while.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Actually realbench stresses both gpu/cpu/ram at the same time. Its perfect for testing for WHEA errors.
> I wouldnt say golden, it is an 1800x, by default under xfr they go to 4.0-4.1 on 1 core. Not hard to get em to 4.0ghz.
> yea its alright. Ill be switching mine out to Kryonaut just because i dont like the consistency of NH-T1 after a while.


CPU while stress test vs CPU while encoding bench:


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Show what all your voltages of your OC setup are.


This is after about 2 minutes of prime 95 blend. *edit* disregard the clock settings shown in bios, it never shows the right clocks in that panel. As a side note (bug?), any time i load an overclock profile, I have to manuall retype the bclk value and hit enter or it doesn't actually change the clocks.


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> If you fail an OC, P-states go back to default. this includes the global c state option.
> 
> simply going back into bios makes them look like they didnt save if you go look at Pstate settings, but as long as you see desired increased cpu frequency on the right side of screen, its working. just exit without saving in that case.
> 
> i've noticed that with 0079, 0082 and 0083


Indeed, the target frequency doesn't match p-states anymore, it only shows on the right under current frequency.
I've found that setting global c-state to enabled usually fails training for some reason, and blows away those settings & p-state settings.

I'd like to see how people are running pstates with custom BCLK ideally with c-states enabled?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Actually realbench stresses both gpu/cpu/ram at the same time. Its perfect for testing for WHEA errors.
> I wouldnt say golden, it is an 1800x, by default under xfr they go to 4.0-4.1 on 1 core. Not hard to get em to 4.0ghz.
> yea its alright. Ill be switching mine out to Kryonaut just because i dont like the consistency of NH-T1 after a while.


not with 1.28v under load they arent. Seems to be many people that need to pump up the vcore to get 4ghz stable, but not I.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> Indeed, the target frequency doesn't match p-states anymore, it only shows on the right under current frequency.
> I've found that setting global c-state to enabled usually fails training for some reason, and blows away those settings & p-state settings.
> 
> I'd like to see how people are running pstates with custom BCLK ideally with c-states enabled?


It was instructed by elmor to set global C-states to enabled when using P-state with manual bclk increase.


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> It was instructed by elmor to set global C-states to enabled when using P-state with manual bclk increase.


Yep I've been trying to set it to enabled like he said but as soon as I change the BCLK it blows away any custom pstates etc.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> Yep I've been trying to set it to enabled like he said but as soon as I change the BCLK it blows away any custom pstates etc.


what are your desired BCLK and frequency? and are you trying to change VID inside the pstates?


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> not with 1.28v under load they arent.


Can confirm, unfortunately


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> what are your desired BCLK and frequency? and are you trying to change VID inside the pstates?


I'm just trying something conservative like that guy posted earlier 106.4 BCLK with 98 FID (38x), DDR freq ~3400MHz @ CL14. No VID changes, just offset.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> This is after about 2 minutes of prime 95 blend. *edit* disregard the clock settings shown in bios, it never shows the right clocks in that panel. As a side note (bug?), any time i load an overclock profile, I have to manuall retype the bclk value and hit enter or it doesn't actually change the clocks.


That tdie looks plausible with the offset and ambient temps you're reporting.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> I'm just trying something conservative like that guy posted earlier 106.4 BCLK with 98 FID (38x), DDR freq ~3400MHz @ CL14. No VID changes, just offset.


At more than 106 BCLK if your PCIe GEN is set to auto, it goes back to 2.0.


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> At more than 106 BCLK if your PCIe GEN is set to auto, it goes back to 2.0.


Yep, manually set it to GEN 3 as well. I've been following the thread since day 1


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> Yep, manually set it to GEN 3 as well. I've been following the thread since day 1


But don0t know the implications on an NVMe drive. Is it safe?


----------



## Reikoji

so when you set that BLCK, Cpu voltage to offset mode, change the Pstate0 to your desired speed and save + reset, what does it show on the right when you re-enter bios?


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Are you guys getting random stutters while not under load? If you are while under load, especially things like IBT-AVX that use up all your memory, then that is completely normal. as long as I have at least 1000MB of free memory, I don't get any stutters.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I doubt its a problem with anyones CPU or mobo that causes this. Theres probably something shadey going on in the backround of the creator update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also... this website seems to be trying to open a lot of shadey looking pages rapidly, which causes me to have stutter while its open. I'm using chrome.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huyee*
> 
> I get this when running realbench on Creator Update only. The display froze for a little while (sometimes a few second, sometime like a minute?) but no error, stability test passed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sr1030nx*
> 
> Only noticed it during stress testing and using creators update, might just be a driver that needs to be update for the newer windows version.
> 
> I checked out the windows feedback hub and it seems its not an isolated issue.


To go into more detail, it only happens when the system is fully loaded by a stress test, but is not limited to high RAM usage.

IBT causes the pauses on all settings. It happened even on the first pass on Standard.

IBT AVX Standard doesn't cause the pauses, probably because it's finishing too quickly.
IBT AVX High does cause the pauses.
IBT AVX Maximum does cause the pauses.
Haven't tried IBT AVX Very High but I assume it does cause the pauses.

RealBench Benchmark doesn't cause the pauses.
RealBench Stress Test does cause the pauses even on the 4GB setting. It usually happens within a minute or two.

AIDA64 causes the pauses with CPU/FPU/Cache/SystemMemory checked.
AIDA64 does not cause the pauses with just CPU/FPU/Cache checked.

The pauses don't happen in benchmarks or regular usage -- only on stress tests. The pauses don't cause the stress tests to fail.

Hopefully it is something simple like a driver.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> This is after about 2 minutes of prime 95 blend. *edit* disregard the clock settings shown in bios, it never shows the right clocks in that panel. As a side note (bug?), any time i load an overclock profile, I have to manuall retype the bclk value and hit enter or it doesn't actually change the clocks.


have you tried offset mode for cpu core voltage?


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> But don0t know the implications on an NVMe drive. Is it safe?


This is strictly anecdotal, but i've been running my samsung 960 EVO at gen 3 since day 1 and i've had up to 125mhz bclk. No issues as of yet. Drive still reads 100% life. It actually seems to speed it up in benchmarks with increases in bclk


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> so when you set that BLCK, Cpu voltage to offset mode, change the Pstate0 to your desired speed and save + reset, what does it show on the right when you re-enter bios?


Like the previous guy posted with his steps I get everything working and the BCLK is the final change and reboot. Before the BCLK change the freqencies are correct at ~4.0GHz core and ~3400MHz dram. Then after I change the BCLK to 106.4 my freqency goes to 3617MHz (106.4 x 34) and my dram goes to 2269MHz. Very odd.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> This is strictly anecdotal, but i've been running my samsung 960 EVO at gen 3 since day 1 and i've had up to 125mhz bclk. No issues as of yet. Drive still reads 100% life. It actually seems to speed it up in benchmarks with increases in bclk


That's good to know, I'm also running a 960 EVO.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> This is strictly anecdotal, but i've been running my samsung 960 EVO at gen 3 since day 1 and i've had up to 125mhz bclk. No issues as of yet. Drive still reads 100% life. It actually seems to speed it up in benchmarks with increases in bclk


But is it set to GEN3 ? (PCIe 3.0)


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> have you tried offset mode for cpu voltage?


I have not. I don't understand exactly how it works but I'm willing to try. Is there a set offset I need for my voltage requirement? I can run in games all day long at 1.3875v but it will crash in prime95 or aida at the 10 minute mark at anythign less than 1.4v


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> This is strictly anecdotal, but i've been running my samsung 960 EVO at gen 3 since day 1 and i've had up to 125mhz bclk. No issues as of yet. Drive still reads 100% life. It actually seems to speed it up in benchmarks with increases in bclk


And I've had mine up to just over 140 so I wouldnt about that (gen set to auto in BIOS). I didnt bench it to see what it was actually running at but there were no issues.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> Like the previous guy posted with his steps I get everything working and the BCLK is the final change and reboot. Before the BCLK change the freqencies are correct at ~4.0GHz core and ~3400MHz dram. Then after I change the BCLK to 106.4 my freqency goes to 3617MHz (106.4 x 34) and my dram goes to 2269MHz. Very odd.


Its because whenever you go back into bios, the Pstate info reverts back to auto instantly (bug). if you go to make any changes in extreme tweaker, go back and set up your Pstate again.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> CPU while stress test vs CPU while encoding bench:


Really? I hit about 129w under realbench haha.


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> But is it set to GEN3 ? (PCIe 3.0)


Yep. m.2 link set to gen3, as well as pci-e 16_1 and 8_2. Im running SLI 1070s, all set to GEN3 manually. Verified in samsungs software and GPU-Z


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Really? I hit about 129w under realbench haha.


In what line?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> I have not. I don't understand exactly how it works but I'm willing to try. Is there a set offset I need for my voltage requirement? I can run in games all day long at 1.3875v but it will crash in prime95 or aida at the 10 minute mark at anythign less than 1.4v


First change to offset mode with no voltage added, save/reset and go back into bios to see what you get before adding offset, then adjust from there.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Edit: My Ripjaws also got an A500 in their serial number so I guess this doesn't indicate that were samsung b-die used because this kit was CL16 so probably Hynix ICs.


A500 as the second set of four digits makes it *DEFINITELY* Samsung. x4xx would be SK Hynix.


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> First change to offset mode with no voltage added, save/reset and go back into bios to see what you get before adding offset, then adjust from there.


Do i just change increments with +/- key then?


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Its because whenever you go back into bios, the Pstate info reverts back to auto instantly (bug). if you go to make any changes in extreme tweaker, go back and set up your Pstate again.


I can't get it to stick even after setting the pstates again after BCLK, what are your settings like?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> Do i just change increments with +/- key then?


safest way to do it. some have been known to fat finger death voltages :3


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> Yep. m.2 link set to gen3, as well as pci-e 16_1 and 8_2. Im running SLI 1070s, all set to GEN3 manually. Verified in samsungs software and GPU-Z


That is cool, does it actually affect performance? And why are you using 125mhz BCLK?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> I can't get it to stick even after setting the pstates again after BCLK, what are your settings like?


Offset mode, + auto. 109.2 Bclk, 2933 Dram strap, 18-16-16-16-38-1T, Global C-states enabled, Pstate 0 set 93 for FID (3675 mhz).


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> First change to offset mode with no voltage added, save/reset and go back into bios to see what you get before adding offset, then adjust from there.


Do i just change increments with +/- key then?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> That is cool, does it actually affect performance? And why are you using 125mhz BCLK?


The benchmark results I get in PCmark change with bclk adjustments as well as GEN2->GEN3. As far as real world I don't know. I'm actually running 112.8 bclk because my 2x16GB TridentZ sticks won't boot at anything over 2666 strap and I want them running at rated 3000mhz. I was using ~125ish bclk when I was testing different ram multipliers trying to get the most stable system.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> Do i just change increments with +/- key then?
> The benchmark results I get in PCmark change with bclk adjustments as well as GEN2->GEN3. As far as real world I don't know. I'm actually running 112.8 bclk because my 2x16GB TridentZ sticks won't boot at anything over 2666 strap and I want them running at rated 3000mhz. I was using ~125ish bclk when I was testing different ram multipliers trying to get the most stable system.


My RAM setting is 3200 from the RAM Speed menu. Will it hurt if I want to get more speed (like 3600Mhz) through BCLK?

Currently is 14-14-14-14-32-1T.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Offset mode, + auto. 109.2 Bclk, 2933 Dram strap, 18-16-16-16-38-1T, Global C-states enabled, Pstate 0 set 93 for FID (3675 mhz).


went back to check and noticed the pstate options didnt go back to auto hmmm...


----------



## majestynl

*Below my first test-results and feedback with current bios versions:*
After several hours testing i do have mixed feeling for now. Need more time to test better!
The new bios version are definitely better if it comes to bug-fixes/compatibility!
But in same time i needed more vcore to past some tests/benches! Need definitely more
time for fine-tuning and testing the new bios features/options.

I'm now sticking with *0081*, because this version will be the next release.
Going to fine-tune and play around! Will update more info later.

What i used for basic testing:


IBT 10 Passes Standart
Realbench stresstest 15-30minutes
AIDA64 system-stress-test 15minutes
AIDA64 Bench Memory
Cinbench R15
Testing Rig:


*CPU:* 1800x
*Memory:* 16GB (2x8) Gskill F4-3200C14D-16GTZR
*Cooling:* Kraken x62
*PSU:* Cooler Master v850
*VGA*: RX480
Before these tests i used Bios version 1002, and was stable & WHEA error free with following settings:


*OC Type:* Pstates
*Clocks:* 4000Mhz
*Dram:* 3200Mhz
*Vcore:* +offset 0.0625v
*LLC:* Level 1
*Dram:* 1.35v
*Vscoc:* 1.15v
*Timings:* 14 14 14 14 34

*Bios version: 0079:*

- Needed more vcore to pas IBT (+offset 0.6825v/ Not checked WHEA errors)
- Cold boot issue better, not completely fixed without some magic
- Faster Boot time
- ~5% performance boost
- No magic for 3200mhz ram boot
- Core VID HWiNFO Fixed

*Bios version: 0081:*

- Needed more vcore to pas IBT without WHEA Errors (+offset 0.6825v) + LLC2
- Cold boot issue better, not completely fixed without some magic
- Faster Boot time
- ~5% performance boost
- No magic for 3200mhz ram boot
- Core VID HWiNFO Fixed
- Changed to 1.4v RAM for better results

*Bios version: 0082:*

- Needed more vcore to pas IBT without WHEA Errors (+offset 0.6825v) + LLC2
- Cold boot issue better, not completely fixed without some magic
- Faster Boot time
- ~5% performance boost
- No magic for 3200mhz ram boot
- Core VID HWiNFO Fixed
- Changed to 1.4v RAM for better results

*Bios version: 0083:*

- Needed more vcore to pas IBT without WHEA Errors (+offset 0.6825v) + LLC2
- Cold boot issue issue not solved! Re-Plug AC cable gave me post-cycles
- "Overclocking failed error" every time when i reboot with case-button
- Faster Boot time
- ~5% performance boost
- Core VID HWiNFO Fixed
- Needed 2 tries before got 3200mhz booted
- A bit slower in AIDA64 Memory Benchmark

Below you can find screenshots i made during the tests/benches.
All ordered to bios versions:

*1002*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









*0079*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








*
0081*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










*0082*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









*0083*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

*Memory (DRAM) performance* is all about the relationship between speed and latency. While the two are closely related, they're not connected in the way you might think. Here's how speed and latency are related at a technical level - and how you can use this information to optimize your memory's performance.

http://www.crucial.com/usa/en/memory-performance-speed-latency


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Offset mode, + auto. 109.2 Bclk, 2933 Dram strap, 18-16-16-16-38-1T, Global C-states enabled, Pstate 0 set 93 for FID (3675 mhz).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> I can't get it to stick even after setting the pstates again after BCLK, what are your settings like?


Guys are you trying to change the BCLK in the tweakers Page in combination with Pstates?
As far as i know if you want to use increased BCLK in Pstates mode, you need to change the Pstates values.

More detailed information about Pstats and pre made calculations: *Link*


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Guys are you trying to change the BCLK in the tweakers Page in combination with Pstates?
> As far as i know if you want to use increased BCLK in Pstates mode, you need to change the Pstates values.
> 
> More detailed information about Pstats and pre made calculations: *Link*


indeed, thats why i use FID 93 for 3675 mhz with 109.2 blk, gives me my 4.012 ghz.

I made figuring out what I needed Pstate speed to be easy by simply taking the speed and treating it like a multiplier. 3675 is simply 36.75 multiplier.

In later bios hopefully they will make Pstate FID change account for your blck increase in view so you dont need to do calculations.


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Guys are you trying to change the BCLK in the tweakers Page in combination with Pstates?
> As far as i know if you want to use increased BCLK in Pstates mode, you need to change the Pstates values.
> 
> More detailed information about Pstats and pre made calculations: *Link*


Yes I have a custom p-state 0 and trying to add a BCLK in tweakers page as well to get a combo for RAM OC >3200.


----------



## Frikencio

I missed the thing about P-States. Can anyone tell me why are they important or desirable in my rig?

And how to configure for a 1700 / 3.9Ghz CPU with standard 100.0 BCLK and 3200Mhz RAM


----------



## Reikoji

Another easy way to figure out way to figure out what FID to set your P-state 0 to is to change Extreme tweaker cpu multiplier with the BCLK increased until you get to your desired speed. Remember that multiplier and set it back to auto, then change the the Pstate 0 FID to that same "multiplier" and voila.


----------



## hiepgia

How low Memory, Cache L1, Cache L2, Cache L3 latency you can go?











My Ryzen 5 post impressed result with 1002 BIOS.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I missed the thing about P-States. Can anyone tell me why are they important or desirable in my rig?
> 
> And how to configure for a 1700 / 3.9Ghz CPU with standard 100.0 BCLK and 3200Mhz RAM


Allows more idle-stating of processor so you can save a bit power bill money. Its not THAT much more, but its something. Tho its useless without a properly set up balanced power plan, preferablly Ryzen Balanced power plan. Higher performance plan with altered minimum processor state may work too tho havent tried.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> Yes I have a custom p-state 0 and trying to add a BCLK in tweakers page as well to get a combo for RAM OC >3200.


Still having trouble getting it?


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> Yes I have a custom p-state 0 and trying to add a BCLK in tweakers page as well to get a combo for RAM OC >3200.


What clockspeed do you get if you boot into Windows? Does it downclock or stay at a value?


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Still having trouble getting it?


Yeah, nothing seems to work so far.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> What clockspeed do you get if you boot into Windows? Does it downclock or stay at a value?


Once I see it's fscked then I abort the boot and go back to BIOS, I can check though.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> Yeah, nothing seems to work so far.
> Once I see it's fscked then I abort the boot and go back to BIOS, I can check though.


take screenshots of your extreme tweak and Pstate page as well.


----------



## lordzed83

I had 079 then 081 then 079 then 1002 back to 081.

With 079 i found/had a bug with memory timings stuck at 15151536. Tried cmosclear defaults ect. Nothing had to flash different bios to unstuck timings.

Anyone had same thing??


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I had 079 then 081 then 079 then 1002 back to 081.
> 
> With 079 i found/had a bug with memory timings stuck at 15151536. Tried cmosclear defaults ect. Nothing had to flash different bios to unstuck timings.
> 
> Anyone had same thing??


Are you sure this was a bug or were you just not passing the memory training? Best I can tell with the qcodes, at 55 the memory training looks to be taking place (white led), it if gets to 62 (will flash a number of codes rapidly) it has successfully trained (green led). If not, it will drop to the defaults you've noted above after a short loop. This is just my observation and not based on any fact.

Edit: 62 may be b2 as well; I'll have to look them up and see if one or the other makes any sense.


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> take screenshots of your extreme tweak and Pstate page as well.


Screenshots before + after in http://imgur.com/a/55uC1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> What clockspeed do you get if you boot into Windows? Does it downclock or stay at a value?


I tested the ****ed boot with BCLK and PSTATE oc. It does downclock.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> Screenshots before + after in http://imgur.com/a/55uC1
> I tested the ****ed boot with BCLK and PSTATE oc. It does downclock.


I notice your memory OC is also failing. Take a look at your mem frequency in the last screenshot. Remember, if you fail an OC (including memory) pstate OC wont be in effect, and its settings will revert to auto.


----------



## madweazl

P-States and BCLK adjustments are working fine for me. I cant for the life of me get over 3200 on the RAM (actually, one tick below typically) regardless of timings.

https://flic.kr/p/TGPF1t


----------



## wombooga

Had a mare with 082 over 1002 - think it's just me but doesn't seem as forgiving as the previous one re voltages etc. I'm usually ok getting into Windows, running benchmarks etc, but when I leave the PC for a period of time I come back to a code 8. I did however get to 4ghz and 3200mhz (ram) which I couldn't on 1002.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> P-States and BCLK adjustments are working fine for me. I cant for the life of me get over 3200 on the RAM (actually, one tick below typically) regardless of timings.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/TGPF1t


tried 109.2 for bclk?


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> P-States and BCLK adjustments are working fine for me. I cant for the life of me get over 3200 on the RAM (actually, one tick below typically) regardless of timings.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/TGPF1t


How far did you actually go?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> tried 109.2 for bclk?


I can get the .2 every once in a while whether P-State or straight multiplier clock at 100.2.

Edit: Malitze, I've had just over 140 on the BCLK in other testing with a multiplier clock; I havent tried with the P-States enabled.


----------



## malitze

Ah okay I see. My just would not train at > 100 up to around 104.4 at all, from then on upwards it mostly did. So I thought maybe you haven't hit the sweet spot yet


----------



## madweazl

One other thing I'll point out is that my tctl/tdie shows a minimum below ambient by about 2°; my fish tanks controller says ambient is 22.55° and my Intel rig's ambient sensor shows 22.6°.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Ah okay I see. My just would not train at > 100 up to around 104.4 at all, from then on upwards it mostly did. So I thought maybe you haven't hit the sweet spot yet


The sweet spot seems to anything below 3200


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I notice your memory OC is also failing. Take a look at your mem frequency in the last screenshot. Remember, if you fail an OC (including memory) pstate OC wont be in effect, and its settings will revert to auto.


Good point, also the OC guide says:
Quote:


> Most CPUs have a memory "hole" where it's unable to train memory from 3350-3450
> MHz up to 3500-3600. This means you might be unable to run 3400 MHz DRAM frequency
> but 3600 is OK. 3466 MHz also seems to have a good success rate.


And I'm trying to hit smack in the middle of that "hole"


----------



## madweazl

Uh oh, progress! 115 BCLK was ok but 114 didnt work.

3373


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://flic.kr/p/T7RYGf


----------



## beefdog

Ive been messing around with this board for a couple days now, and so far im pretty impressed. Coming from the x370 Titanium i couldn't get anything over 2933 to cold boot on that board and i got fed up. So heres what im with right now, real bench stable i could probably drop the voltage to 1.37 with llc lvl 5 but i find that lower llc makes less heat.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Are you sure this was a bug or were you just not passing the memory training? Best I can tell with the qcodes, at 55 the memory training looks to be taking place (white led), it if gets to 62 (will flash a number of codes rapidly) it has successfully trained (green led). If not, it will drop to the defaults you've noted above after a short loop. This is just my observation and not based on any fact.
> 
> Edit: 62 may be b2 as well; I'll have to look them up and see if one or the other makes any sense.


deffo bug even after cmos clear and using XMP default profile after reboot still i was stuck on cl15 no matter what i did had to flash different bios.

Btw this is what i got full on stable on 081. Pstate OC with 118.4bclk Sadly i got **** chip it wont do more tham 3950 no matter the volts


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I notice your memory OC is also failing. Take a look at your mem frequency in the last screenshot. Remember, if you fail an OC (including memory) pstate OC wont be in effect, and its settings will revert to auto.


It was the memory hole after all. The elmor setup with BCLK @ 109.4 for 3500MHz worked on the first try.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> To go into more detail, it only happens when the system is fully loaded by a stress test, but is not limited to high RAM usage.
> 
> IBT causes the pauses on all settings. It happened even on the first pass on Standard.
> 
> IBT AVX Standard doesn't cause the pauses, probably because it's finishing too quickly.
> IBT AVX High does cause the pauses.
> IBT AVX Maximum does cause the pauses.
> Haven't tried IBT AVX Very High but I assume it does cause the pauses.
> 
> RealBench Benchmark doesn't cause the pauses.
> RealBench Stress Test does cause the pauses even on the 4GB setting. It usually happens within a minute or two.
> 
> AIDA64 causes the pauses with CPU/FPU/Cache/SystemMemory checked.
> AIDA64 does not cause the pauses with just CPU/FPU/Cache checked.
> 
> The pauses don't happen in benchmarks or regular usage -- only on stress tests. The pauses don't cause the stress tests to fail.
> 
> Hopefully it is something simple like a driver.


I'm trying to create the conditions for these pauses. I'm running 100 runs of IBT AVX on High. Haven't noticed anything, no pauses yet, its passed 10 runs ATM. Memory usage 4.9/15.9GB

Edit: Clarify, I am running creators update.


----------



## malitze

Can those with a successfull BCLK / mem oc also share their settings? Especially SoC / DRAM voltage etc. would be interesting


----------



## SpecChum

Bugger, just had my first ever code 8









CPU at stock, which is worrying.

EDIT: Oh hang on, I lowered the SOC from 1.0v to 0.95v yesterday. Probably that...


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> One other thing I'll point out is that my tctl/tdie shows a minimum below ambient by about 2°; my fish tanks controller says ambient is 22.55° and my Intel rig's ambient sensor shows 22.6°.


That is because Tdie always subtracts 20 off Tctl, but the offset is dynamic, not a static +20. Idle the offset is 0, so Tdie displays 20 C too low.

Most of the time there is a +10 offset active at light load, often showing as temp jumping +10 and then decreasing gradually just to jump up again.

I wonder why you Tdie isn't lower, though.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> That is because Tdie always subtracts 20 off Tctl, but the offset is dynamic, not a static +20. Idle the offset is 0, so Tdie displays 20 C too low.
> 
> Most of the time there is a +10 offset active at light load, often showing as temp jumping +10 and then decreasing gradually just to jump up again.
> 
> I wonder why you Tdie isn't lower, though.


I dont buy that for the 1700 but I know you've done some work on testing things out.


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> @elmor
> Got my 3rd memory kit (GSkill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ) now and it is frustrating. (only does 2666 as stated in your information) I will stay with this kit and 2x16GB. The only thing I want to know is, will the RAM getting fixed with the AGESA update that is coming in May from AMD and is hopefully implemanted in June within the BIOS or will 2x16GB never run @3200 MHz?
> The Kit is a Samsung B-die if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Edit: My Ripjaws also got an A500 in their serial number so I guess this doesn't indicate that were samsung b-die used because this kit was CL16 so probably Hynix ICs.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Fright


Welcome to my world. I've got exactly the same kit. I've been able to make them work at 2933 MHz by loosing the timings to 18-14-14-21-69-1T on 0082 test BIOS and using a value of 68.8 for ProcODT which is located in "AMD CBS -> UMC Common Options -> DD4 Common Options". The rest of my test setup right now is VSOC 0.95v, CPU Vcore Auto, DRAM Voltage 0.35v, Boot DRAM Voltage 1.35v, VTTDDR 0.6798v, LLC default.

I have been unable to achieve booting up at 3200MHz for now. I have tried with higher voltages, loosening the timings beyond 22 and increasing the ProcODT, but it's been impossible. I haven't tried increasing the BCLK frequency, though.

Cheers!


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> I'm trying to create the conditions for these pauses. I'm running 100 runs of IBT AVX on High. Haven't noticed anything, no pauses yet, its passed 10 runs ATM. Memory usage 4.9/15.9GB
> 
> Edit: Clarify, I am running creators update.


Just finished 100 runs. Didn't notice any hitching or pauses of my cursor.


----------



## Crysis90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> Crysis 90. I see he has a 1700X and AIO. Im having idle temp issues and I want to compare.


For daily, I have OC set to 3.85 Ghz all-cores on CPU (1.25 V set manually from BIOS).
These are my operating T°, red with HWiNFO (min e max):



Under Cinebench, it reaches 53 °C.
Cooler is Corsair H110i GTX.
Don't know if those T° are real or not.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

@MNMadman
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Just finished 100 runs. Didn't notice any hitching or pauses of my cursor.


Only when I run IBT AVX at Maximum can I get those symptoms of temporary freezes. I will admit, they last quite a bit longer than on the last build of windows 10.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crysis90*
> 
> For daily, I have OC set to 3.85 Ghz all-cores on CPU (1.25 V set manually from BIOS).
> These are my operating T°, red with HWiNFO (min e max):
> 
> 
> 
> Under Cinebench, it reaches 53 °C.
> Cooler is Corsair H110i GTX.
> Don't know if those T° are real or not.


Are you using the tctl offset in BIOS? Still doing ice bucket tests?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crysis90*
> 
> For daily, I have OC set to 3.85 Ghz all-cores on CPU (1.25 V set manually from BIOS).
> These are my operating T°, red with HWiNFO (min e max):
> 
> 
> 
> Under Cinebench, it reaches 53 °C.
> Cooler is Corsair H110i GTX.
> Don't know if those T° are real or not.


Your temps are reading correctly, tdie is with the offset but since your idle is already at 30 then youre fine.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> I'm trying to create the conditions for these pauses. I'm running 100 runs of IBT AVX on High. Haven't noticed anything, no pauses yet, its passed 10 runs ATM. Memory usage 4.9/15.9GB
> 
> Edit: Clarify, I am running creators update.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Just finished 100 runs. Didn't notice any hitching or pauses of my cursor.


Lucky. Just like with your CPU overclock.









I'm definitely going to do a clean install of Creator. Not sure that's actually the cause anyway, as I think this was happening before I upgraded.

Still thinking about trying new components. Might just head over to MicroCenter and grab a CPU and board. I'm going to use the 1700's air cooler as I want to eliminate the EK AM4 backplate and rubber gasket (plus any potential damage from their use) as a factor.


----------



## Crysis90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Are you using the tctl offset in BIOS?


No.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Still doing ice bucket tests?


Not in the case of this screen.
With Ice bucket, situation is as below (always at 3.85 Ghz all-cores 1.25 V):


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Your temps are reading correctly, tdie is with the offset but since your idle is already at 30 then youre fine.


If they're true, 53°C for T° max is great.
I have a max T° of 49°C after 1 hour of BF1 multiplayer, everything maxed out at 4K 2160p.
Still seems to me a little bit strange.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Can those with a successfull BCLK / mem oc also share their settings? Especially SoC / DRAM voltage etc. would be interesting


R7 1700, F4-3600C16D-16GTZR 2x8GB, BIOS 0081, LLC3 for CPU and SoC.
CPU: 3.877GHz (37 x 104.8 P-States OC) at 1.381v.
RAM: 3353 16-16-16-16-36-1T (3200 memory strap) at 1.35v. DRAM Boot 1.35v.
SoC: 0.9875v.

No warm boot issues.
No cold boot issues.
Might have boot issues on power loss, but haven't tested lately as I never remove power completely.


----------



## Crysis90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> CPU: 3.877GHz (37 x 104.8 P-States OC) at 1.381v.


Your CPU voltage is a little bit high, isn't it?
My 1700X is 100% stable at 3.85 Ghz with just 1.25 V.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crysis90*
> 
> Your CPU voltage is a little bit high, isn't it?
> My 1700X is 100% stable at 3.85 Ghz with just 1.25 V.


Shhh don't let em hear you say that, youll need to run 360hrs of IBT to prove it lol.


----------



## Crysis90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Shhh don't let em hear you say that, youll need to run 360hrs of IBT to prove it lol.












R u kidding me?









2 straight hours playing BF1 Multiplayer at 4K for me is enough.


----------



## Kriant

That's the max I can push from my rig right now. Getting this thing stable-ish was a headache. Particularly when error 8 code seems to be related not only to CPU fail due to voltage, but also CPU fail due to unstable ram.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crysis90*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R u kidding me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 straight hours playing BF1 at 4K for me is enough.


Yea. I've done a few passes of realbench all passed after i changed my offset im at -.100, ive played probably a total of probably 10-12hrs of bf1, been hammering it with games, firestrike, cinebench blah blah. Have not had any code 8s (except when msi ab freezes) no WHEA errors after the new offset nada. 1.199v


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Standard: The CPU controls the power phases based on load. Low load = less phases enabled. Higher load = more phases enabled.
> Optimized: Phases controlled by ASUS instead of by CPU, based on their own testing on Ryzen platform.
> Extreme: All phases all the time, no matter the load.
> 
> I run mine on Extreme for CPU, SOC, and RAM.


Thanks, does anyone know more about that "Asus optimized" option? What's the difference compared to the Standard one? What's the benefit of switching phases, less power consumption with less phases?


----------



## Crysis90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea. I've done a few passes of realbench all passed after i changed my offset im at -.100, ive played probably a total of probably 10-12hrs of bf1, been hammering it with games, firestrike, cinebench blah blah. Have not had any code 8s (except when msi ab freezes) no WHEA errors after the new offset nada. 1.199v


I sometimes have code-8, code-0d or code-55 error when turning on the PC after having left it turned off for some hours (for example, in the evening I turn off PC and go to bed and the next day I turn on the PC).
Why this happens? Anyone has this strange problem?
I always need to Clear CMOS and then re-apply OC with the specific customized Profile.
It's incredibly frustrating.


----------



## Safetytrousers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crysis90*
> 
> R u kidding me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 straight hours playing BF1 Multiplayer at 4K for me is enough.


IN GTAV after more than an hour of intense play I parked up by the road and stayed there while I attended to my bodily needs. I came back back and the game had crashed.
To state your overclock is totally stable does require more than 2 hours of playing one game.

Games crashing have been plaguing me. It always seems to happen after demanding play when the play drops to a quiet passage that is of the least demand. I figured this may be a voltage supply issue (all temps stay well under control according to HWmonitor). I've just taken off a fixed vcore voltage to an offset and that so far is so good, I hope I have fixed the issue.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I dont buy that for the 1700 but I know you've done some work on testing things out.


Sorry, I missed the non X part. On the other hand there is so much misinformation that I wouldn't wonder if there was some offset present as well.

In this case of only 2°C difference I would rather suspect that different results are just based on using different measuring devices. That's why I wondered that Tdie is still so high if an offset was present.

I just put three thermometers in close proximity. One display 21°C (no decimal point available), one display 21.1°C and one 20.2 - 20.4°C. The latter one is the most precise of the three devices (Fluke 289). Being close to the sensors (body temperature) can already skew the results, as does the height at which the sensor is placed in the room.

My Tdie currently reads 11.3°C, now this is seriously sk(r)ewed. For prolonged idle phases the CPU (Socket) temps give a good indication of real CPU temps. For prolonged extreme loads you should worry when socket temp climbs well over 60°C, even more so when it's over 70°C.


----------



## Crysis90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Safetytrousers*
> 
> IN GTAV after more than an hour of intense play I parked up by the road and stayed there while I attended to my bodily needs. I came back back and the game had crashed.
> To state your overclock is totally stable does require more than 2 hours of playing one game.
> 
> Games crashing have been plaguing me. It always seems to happen after demanding play when the play drops to a quiet passage that is of the least demand. I figured this may be a voltage supply issue (all temps stay well under control). I've just taken off a fixed vcore voltage to an offset and that so far is so good, I hope I have fixed the issue.


What's your OC'ed CPU frequency and voltage?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Safetytrousers*
> 
> IN GTAV after more than an hour of intense play I parked up by the road and stayed there while I attended to my bodily needs. I came back back and the game had crashed.
> To state your overclock is totally stable does require more than 2 hours of playing one game.
> 
> Games crashing have been plaguing me. It always seems to happen after demanding play when the play drops to a quiet passage that is of the least demand. I figured this may be a voltage supply issue (all temps stay well under control). I've just taken off a fixed vcore voltage to an offset and that so far is so good, I hope I have fixed the issue.


Ill have to give it a go finally finished reinstalling it. Ill play the whole story thru in one sitting. Mine has been stable in every single game ive played, ran benchmarks in a ton as well.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crysis90*
> 
> Your CPU voltage is a little bit high, isn't it?
> My 1700X is 100% stable at 3.85 Ghz with just 1.25 V.


If I _could_ run it at lower voltage and be stable, I _would_.

My system boots the first time every time, whether from a cold boot or warm boot ... unlike yours. Perhaps higher voltages are needed on your system.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> If I _could_ run it at lower voltage and be stable, I _would_.
> 
> My system boots the first time every time, whether from a cold boot or warm boot ... unlike yours. Perhaps higher voltages are needed on your system.


I have even less then he does and i have no issues with booting. His could be down to memory instead of cpu voltage.


----------



## Reikoji

64gb ram loaded to 3200 strap, OC'd to 3500, actually posted







. Too bad windows bluescreens at the login screen!


----------



## Crysis90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I have even less then he does and i have no issues with booting. His could be down to memory instead of cpu voltage.


Don't think could be the reason, since it happens also with higher VCores.
Also because it happens even at RAM stock settings and even at default settings (no OC, default CPU and default RAM).

I think it's still probably a RAM compatibility issue.
Hope that can be solved with future official BIOS updates (now I have 1002).


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> @elmor
> Got my 3rd memory kit (GSkill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ) now and it is frustrating. (only does 2666 as stated in your information) I will stay with this kit and 2x16GB. The only thing I want to know is, will the RAM getting fixed with the AGESA update that is coming in May from AMD and is hopefully implemanted in June within the BIOS or will 2x16GB never run @3200 MHz?
> The Kit is a Samsung B-die if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Edit: My Ripjaws also got an A500 in their serial number so I guess this doesn't indicate that were samsung b-die used because this kit was CL16 so probably Hynix ICs.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Fright


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> Welcome to my world. I've got exactly the same kit. I've been able to make them work at 2933 MHz by loosing the timings to 18-14-14-21-69-1T on 0082 test BIOS and using a value of 68.8 for ProcODT which is located in "AMD CBS -> UMC Common Options -> DD4 Common Options". The rest of my test setup right now is VSOC 0.95v, CPU Vcore Auto, DRAM Voltage 0.35v, Boot DRAM Voltage 1.35v, VTTDDR 0.6798v, LLC default.
> 
> I have been unable to achieve booting up at 3200MHz for now. I have tried with higher voltages, loosening the timings beyond 22 and increasing the ProcODT, but it's been impossible. I haven't tried increasing the BCLK frequency, though.
> 
> Cheers!


It's interesting to see how inconsistent our results are. I have a very similar but technically worse kit, the F4-3200C15D-32GTZKW.

In the new BIOS I've been able to use the 3200 strap _as long as I set ProcODT to 80_. In fact, out of the box, I can't do anything higher than 2666, unlike 1002 where I was happily running at 2933. For 2933 I need to set ProcODT at 68.8.

This is all at pretty much default settings (RAM at 1.35 of course) and 18-14-14-14-34 timings. Can't post with anything lower. I was using 081 (1T) but had a couple of random BSOD, so I flashed 083 (2T, which is what my RAM is rated for). Unsure if it was actually related with that or with a buggy Creator's Update though.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crysis90*
> 
> Don't think could be the reason, since it happens also with higher VCores.
> Also because it happens even at RAM stock settings and even at default settings (no OC, default CPU and default RAM).
> 
> I think it's still probably a RAM compatibility issue.
> Hope that can be solved with future official BIOS updates (now I have 1002).


Did you try raising your SOC? boot up issues are usually SOC related. Also not sure if its a correlation, but it appears better overclocking cores come with worse SOC? And bad SOC usually means bad memory capabilities.

My CPU doesn't overclock well... but solid with 3200mhz since day at less than 1.0v SOC. Some people need 1.2v SOC to get to 3200 and some can't get there at all.


----------



## Safetytrousers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crysis90*
> 
> What's your OC'ed CPU frequency and voltage?


Lately I've been running bus clock at 116 to give me 3.5GHz CPU and 3093 MHz RAM.
Vcore is around 1.3v.

I've re-flashed the BIOS. I have tried the 2T BIOS and the 1T BIOSes. I have run my GPU with its previously stable overclock and with no overclock. I have tried running at all default settings. I've tried upping voltages. I've tried LLC settings and auto LLC.
In all cases the issue persists.

Update:
I've just changed to the 0082 BIOS, and taken the overclock on my GPU off (I perhaps didn't log out when I took it off before and it may still have been clocking despite being told no to). I've just done a session of MA Andromeda which not long before hard crashed with all fans shot up to maximum, which was a bit scary. This time no crash. I've had false dawns before but I think this might finally have done it.


----------



## beefdog

I think this is what im settling on. Real bench stable, was also able to encode an 18 min 4k video in vegas no issues. Anything over this takes over 1.4v to stay stable

1.381v llc5
1.0625v soc
1.4v dram/ boot
1.84v pll

30.5 x 130


----------



## mogdy

one should verify in system event if there is whea error like cache hierarchy even if it is stable in stress program
i think i was stable but i noticed this error, a more agressive cooling and it is ok
i have a h110i, but i have also a D15, i think i'll give it a try once i'l have an am4 kit


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mogdy*
> 
> one should verify in system event if there is whea error like cache hierarchy even if it is stable in stress program
> i think i was stable but i noticed this error, a more agressive cooling and it is ok
> i have a h110i, but i have also a D15, i think i'll give it a try once i'l have an am4 kit


hwinfo64 also shows the WHEA errors so i keep it running while benching.


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crysis90*
> 
> I sometimes have code-8, code-0d or code-55 error when turning on the PC after having left it turned off for some hours (for example, in the evening I turn off PC and go to bed and the next day I turn on the PC).
> Why this happens? Anyone has this strange problem?
> I always need to Clear CMOS and then re-apply OC with the specific customized Profile.
> It's incredibly frustrating.


a numerous amount of issues could cause those errors. i had similar code errors when i had a corsair h110i mounted when i used it for a short while as i waited for my d15 mounting am4 kit. since it was one of the few compatible coolers out at launch. well, technically compatible. the mounting system wasn't designed for AM4, but rather AM3. but since it used the latches, it could technically work on AM4. the errors went away once i swapped it out with the d15. from what i could tell what was going on was a pressure issue. if one side was tighten more than the other, the pressure would be off, causing code 8 type errors and even inability to boot at all.

other issues could stem from utilizing the original ek rubber gasket for ek water blocks, a not so stable overclock, ram compatibility issues, motherboard issues, to simply a bad processor.


----------



## murrayd222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crysis90*
> 
> For daily, I have OC set to 3.85 Ghz all-cores on CPU (1.25 V set manually from BIOS).
> These are my operating T°, red with HWiNFO (min e max):
> 
> 
> 
> Under Cinebench, it reaches 53 °C.
> Cooler is Corsair H110i GTX.
> Don't know if those T° are real or not.


I've settled on 3.85 GHz as well, but with pstate 0 OC with a vcore offset of +o.16250. My Noctua NH-D15 hits 26C at idle and 59C at load during IBT Max. I can lower the offset by one notch, and it's still stable...but two notches down crashes IBT. For stability, I decided to keep the offset bumped up one notch than necessary though. I tried getting to 3.875 GHz with an offset up to +0.18750, but it was still a no go. For my CPU, going above 3.85 GHz results in a steeper vcore offset than I think it's worth. My 2600k lasted 5 years, and I'd like this R7 1700 to last a while as well. I've failed all attempts to get my ram to 3200 though, best I can get is 2933.


----------



## Timur Born

Two observations while trying around RAM overclocks:

1) One of my kits works at 3600-16-16-16-16 from time to time. Usually it works once, but then changes to a lower clock the next time I boot. The interesting part is that it then settles on 3200-CL16, which at least is much better than getting 2800 or lower.

2) While swapping out memory kits I had at least one instance where Windows declared 8 GB (out of 16) as "Hardware Reserved". Now that's rather strange.


----------



## y0bailey

Sorry guys, just got back from a long trip so I'm WAY behind. Jjust installed the new BIOS's and I am getting WORSE results with my dram 3200mhz. .

CORSAIR LPX 8gbx2, 16-18--18-36 3200mhz that was booting with DOCP standard on 1002, now won't boot (fails over and over, defaults back to 2200) on both 0081 or 0082.

Any ideas? Anyone else done WORSE with the newest bios?


----------



## Timur Born

Try 0079 maybe.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Sorry guys, just got back from a long trip so I'm WAY behind. Jjust installed the new BIOS's and I am getting WORSE results with my dram 3200mhz. .
> 
> CORSAIR LPX 8gbx2, 16-18--18-36 3200mhz that was booting with DOCP standard on 1002, now won't boot (fails over and over, defaults back to 2200) on both 0081 or 0082.
> 
> Any ideas? Anyone else done WORSE with the newest bios?


If you havent made a bunch of changes yet, try setting your first timing to 18 as well. That was good enough for me to get over the hump to boot but to get it to restart consistently, I had to increase the dram voltage and dram vboot. I had best results when both were the set to the same thing but that could be purely coincidental too.


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Sorry guys, just got back from a long trip so I'm WAY behind. Jjust installed the new BIOS's and I am getting WORSE results with my dram 3200mhz. .
> 
> CORSAIR LPX 8gbx2, 16-18--18-36 3200mhz that was booting with DOCP standard on 1002, now won't boot (fails over and over, defaults back to 2200) on both 0081 or 0082.
> 
> Any ideas? Anyone else done WORSE with the newest bios?


Update: 0083 is working fine (2t instead of 1t). Looking at CPUz, it now shows 2t but the tRC was super high and is now 75.

This consistent with anyone else?


----------



## ShiftyJ

On Bios 0082 my PC will sometimes double boot and it will automatically set the voltage to 1.5v. It has done this 3 times now, never had any issue with Bios 1002 which I am now flashing back to. This mobo is trying to kill my chip.

This is with Pstates 3.9ghz, DCOP Standard and Vcore Offset.


----------



## GoneToPlaid

Hey everyone, first time post, although I've read every one lol

I wanted to share some results I've gotten with overclocking memory, and see if any of you have seen similar results. I've gotten pretty deep into tweaking parameters, just trying to see which knobs we have available to us.

First thing was that going to the new BIOS (0081 in my case) was extremely frustrating. It seemed like I had gone backwards from where I was on 1002. However, I figured out a couple of things:

#1 The default fail count has changed from 5 to 1. This means that after 1 failed attempt, the BIOS clears all the settings and starts over. On my system, for some reason, it only trains after the 2nd or 3rd attempt, so I was never able to pass until I increased the fail count back to 5. If you get stuck in a F9 reboot loop, the red safe_boot button is your friend









#2 For some reason, I had to LOWER the DRAM voltage to 1.32 volts from 1.35 to get my system to work at 3200. I hadn't thought of lowering the voltage before, but for some reason that worked. I wonder if this is related to the memory hole.

So, once I had gotten past these hurdles, I tried to figure out what my memory was sensitive to. I'll skip the details, but basically I put my memory on the edge of passing/failing, and looked for settings which helped. Here's the ones I have found so far:

SOC voltage - definitely impacts things, once I got above like 3400. To push from 3500 to 3600 I had to go from 1.2 to 1.25

VDDP - I also had to increase this to get higher than 3500, to 1.15 Volts. Surprisingly, it failed at 1.2 Volts, so again you can't go too high on this one

DRAM voltage - To get higher frequencies, I did have to increase this. 3600 required 1.45 Volts

Termination values - for my system it seems to like the auto value (53.3 Ohms), looks like every system might be different

Currently I'm running with Trident Z RGB F4-3200CL14D-16GTZR, 2x8MB

So, I was able to boot with the following:

BCLK=134
DRAM voltage = 1.45
SOC voltage = 1.25
VDDP = 1.15
Timings = 18:18:18:18:45
2667 strap (so 3573 DDR)
Core clock = 3.9 GHz
1700 CPU

However, this isn't entire stable running stress, so I back BCLK off to 131 (keeping core clock at 3.9 GHz)
This puts me at 3493 DDR, which I'm pretty happy with







AIDA64 is showing latency around 72 ns or so. EDIT also backed off VDDP to 1.05

If anyone has similar DIMMs, can you see if you get similar results? I'm about to try some other DIMMs next, I'll let you know what I find out. If anyone has a recipe to push even higher, I'd love to hear about it!!!


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> It's interesting to see how inconsistent our results are. I have a very similar but technically worse kit, the F4-3200C15D-32GTZKW.
> 
> In the new BIOS I've been able to use the 3200 strap _as long as I set ProcODT to 80_. In fact, out of the box, I can't do anything higher than 2666, unlike 1002 where I was happily running at 2933. For 2933 I need to set ProcODT at 68.8.
> 
> This is all at pretty much default settings (RAM at 1.35 of course) and 18-14-14-14-34 timings. Can't post with anything lower. I was using 081 (1T) but had a couple of random BSOD, so I flashed 083 (2T, which is what my RAM is rated for). Unsure if it was actually related with that or with a buggy Creator's Update though.


My 1700 isn't among the golden ones, that's for sure. The CPU isn't stable at 3.8GHz with 1.3V. I'll keep on testing next week, but I have the feeling that we may be bumping into RAM frequency/OC inconsistencies depending on the silicon lottery. And that is something that makes me feel a bit anxious: to think that the IMC of my CPU isn't up for the task of reaching 3200MHz for the memory.

Anyway, I guess we're gonna have to be really patient here, trying different settings and wait patiently for the next couple of BIOS updates. If I find out something else, I'll share it through here as I keep reading and learning from you all









Cheers!


----------



## Huntcraft

http://hwbot.org/submission/3517172_ace123_reference_frequency_rog_crosshair_vi_hero_1852_mhz?recalculate=true

http://valid.x86.fr/bt4mvt


----------



## hotstocks

This bios has about 237 extra settings that no one ever needs to change. Yet every other motherboard bios I have owned in the last 12 years has had T1/T2 dram settings, yet we need two different bioses to choose? ***?


----------



## HeliXpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> This bios has about 237 extra settings that no one ever needs to change. Yet every other motherboard bios I have owned in the last 12 years has had T1/T2 dram settings, yet we need two different bioses to choose? ***?


LOL, I was thinking the same thing, BUT I think this is an AMD limitation because of the architecture


----------



## Atingleee

Seeing you guys hitting the same CPU clock as me with 0.18 less volts makes me sad







Currently sitting on 3.85ghz with 1.38V. Don't get me wrong I'm beyond happy with the CPUs performance, just sad I cant hit that 3.9-4 range without 1.45V+


----------



## Crysis90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Did you try raising your SOC? boot up issues are usually SOC related. Also not sure if its a correlation, but it appears better overclocking cores come with worse SOC? And bad SOC usually means bad memory capabilities.
> 
> My CPU doesn't overclock well... but solid with 3200mhz since day at less than 1.0v SOC. Some people need 1.2v SOC to get to 3200 and some can't get there at all.


I have set SoC Voltage up to 1.15 V.
Bit my Trident Z 3200 Mhz CL14 work fine and correctly also al lower values.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> a numerous amount of issues could cause those errors. i had similar code errors when i had a corsair h110i mounted when i used it for a short while as i waited for my d15 mounting am4 kit. since it was one of the few compatible coolers out at launch. well, technically compatible. the mounting system wasn't designed for AM4, but rather AM3. but since it used the latches, it could technically work on AM4. the errors went away once i swapped it out with the d15. from what i could tell what was going on was a pressure issue. if one side was tighten more than the other, the pressure would be off, causing code 8 type errors and even inability to boot at all.
> 
> other issues could stem from utilizing the original ek rubber gasket for ek water blocks, a not so stable overclock, ram compatibility issues, motherboard issues, to simply a bad processor.


I now have the AM3+ mounting braket for my H110i GTX.
It seems perfectly sitting on the CPU, since I have never noticed strange, too high T°.
I also have checked more than once correct thermal paste spreading between AIO base and CPU HIS, it all seems to be perfectly fine and working.
At 3.85 GHz Idle (no p-states) is 30°C and maximum Full Load is 53°C.
They seems to me to be too low for thinking about a contact problem with AIO base and CPU HIS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murrayd222*
> 
> I've settled on 3.85 GHz as well, but with pstate 0 OC with a vcore offset of +o.16250. My Noctua NH-D15 hits 26C at idle and 59C at load during IBT Max. I can lower the offset by one notch, and it's still stable...but two notches down crashes IBT. For stability, I decided to keep the offset bumped up one notch than necessary though. I tried getting to 3.875 GHz with an offset up to +0.18750, but it was still a no go. For my CPU, going above 3.85 GHz results in a steeper vcore offset than I think it's worth. My 2600k lasted 5 years, and I'd like this R7 1700 to last a while as well. I've failed all attempts to get my ram to 3200 though, best I can get is 2933.


I have had for 1 month a 16 Gb Trident Z 3200 Mhz CL16 kit, which I wasn't able in any way to get work above 2666 Mhz, even with BCLK OC.
Then 1 week ago I bought a 16 Gb 3200 Mhz CL14 Trident Z kit, which instead works incredibly well.
I was able to OC it to 3600 Mhz and CL13 timings without any problem, whith a simple BCLK OC.
In this stage it all depends on compatibility, with RyZen.
Which can be something really frustrating.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneToPlaid*
> 
> SOC voltage - definitely impacts things, once I got above like 3400. To push from 3500 to 3600 I had to go from 1.2 to 1.25


That is really high... I personally wouldn't go over 1.15.... As I understand it 1.2 and above is risking your CPU.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> That is really high... I personally wouldn't go over 1.15.... As I understand it 1.2 and above is risking your CPU.


Actually we don't even know what to believe anymore. Gigabyte is even saying 1.25v is fine.

http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/886/am4-beta-bios-thread

"Question: Using F5G and XMP my SOC voltage is set to 1.25! Is this normal/safe?
Answer: Yes, 1.25 should be safe. We increased the default AUTO voltage for stability on certain DIMMS since it seems most users have to set atleast 1.2."


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Actually we don't even know what to believe anymore. Gigabyte is even saying 1.25v is fine.
> 
> http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/886/am4-beta-bios-thread
> 
> "Question: Using F5G and XMP my SOC voltage is set to 1.25! Is this normal/safe?
> Answer: Yes, 1.25 should be safe. We increased the default AUTO voltage for stability on certain DIMMS since it seems most users have to set atleast 1.2."


the issue wasn't the cpu... it was frying the embedded controller on the motherboard with high soc voltages. from what it appears, asus patched it to at least handle up to 1.2v's safely with 1.25v's being so-so.

cpu wise yeah i don't think any official statement has been released about what IS safe 24/7, three+ years soc voltage like AMD did with cpu voltage.


----------



## Crysis90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> "Question: Using F5G and XMP my SOC voltage is set to 1.25! Is this normal/safe?
> Answer: Yes, 1.25 should be safe. We increased the default AUTO voltage for stability on certain DIMMS since it seems most users have to set atleast 1.2."


If they have decided to define safe maximum limit voltages basing on user experiences, then we are all' doomed.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> This bios has about 237 extra settings that no one ever needs to change. Yet every other motherboard bios I have owned in the last 12 years has had T1/T2 dram settings, yet we need two different bioses to choose? ***?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> LOL, I was thinking the same thing, BUT I think this is an AMD limitation because of the architecture


I don't think its too bad. Could change in the future. Remember this is all rushed to market!


----------



## Crysis90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Remember this is all rushed to market!


Damn ******* true.
I was wondering what kind of reviews would have had these CPUs of they were not rushed so much and would have launched in May-June '17.
They would have blown out every single reviewer in every aspect.
I have been using this new platform since launch, all I can say is that after having found the right settings and conditions to working with it is absolutely damn good.
X99 platform is overcomed in every aspect (price/performance firstly).


----------



## SirMacke

Running 1002 today, should 0079 be next for me?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirMacke*
> 
> Running 1002 today, should 0079 be next for me?


0082 or 0083


----------



## haryadiaja

just a short checking earlier, where is bios 1101 is it recalled?


----------



## elmor

Glad to see most of you having a positive experience with the new bioses. AMD has several updates coming for memory in May timeframe as you guys already might have heard so stay tuned.

I made a small collection of tools for C6H which you can run at startup to change the behavior or solve some issues. I also included updated versions of the tools previously published.

c6h_tinkering_v1.zip 2353k .zip file


*c6h_tempsrc* changes the SIO temperature between Asus calibrated (default, mode 1) and same as Tctl (mode 2). This version fixes the error when SIO Clock Skew is Disabled.

*c6h_qcode* enables/disables the Q-code display

*c6h_p0vidfix* We had some issues with the BIOS bugfix, so I'm releasing a temporary OS fix for getting stuck in P1 state if changing P0 VID.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> *Below my first test-results and feedback with current bios versions:*
> After several hours testing i do have mixed feeling for now. Need more time to test better!
> The new bios version are definitely better if it comes to bug-fixes/compatibility!
> But in same time i needed more vcore to past some tests/benches! Need definitely more
> time for fine-tuning and testing the new bios features/options.
> 
> I'm now sticking with *0081*, because this version will be the next release.
> Going to fine-tune and play around! Will update more info later.
> 
> What i used for basic testing:
> 
> 
> IBT 10 Passes Standart
> Realbench stresstest 15-30minutes
> AIDA64 system-stress-test 15minutes
> AIDA64 Bench Memory
> Cinbench R15
> Testing Rig:
> 
> 
> *CPU:* 1800x
> *Memory:* 16GB (2x8) Gskill F4-3200C14D-16GTZR
> *Cooling:* Kraken x62
> *PSU:* Cooler Master v850
> *VGA*: RX480
> Before these tests i used Bios version 1002, and was stable & WHEA error free with following settings:
> 
> 
> *OC Type:* Pstates
> *Clocks:* 4000Mhz
> *Dram:* 3200Mhz
> *Vcore:* +offset 0.0625v
> *LLC:* Level 1
> *Dram:* 1.35v
> *Vscoc:* 1.15v
> *Timings:* 14 14 14 14 34
> 
> *Bios version: 0079:*
> 
> - Needed more vcore to pas IBT (+offset 0.6825v/ Not checked WHEA errors)
> - Cold boot issue better, not completely fixed without some magic
> - Faster Boot time
> - ~5% performance boost
> - No magic for 3200mhz ram boot
> - Core VID HWiNFO Fixed
> 
> *Bios version: 0081:*
> 
> - Needed more vcore to pas IBT without WHEA Errors (+offset 0.6825v) + LLC2
> - Cold boot issue better, not completely fixed without some magic
> - Faster Boot time
> - ~5% performance boost
> - No magic for 3200mhz ram boot
> - Core VID HWiNFO Fixed
> - Changed to 1.4v RAM for better results
> 
> *Bios version: 0082:*
> 
> - Needed more vcore to pas IBT without WHEA Errors (+offset 0.6825v) + LLC2
> - Cold boot issue better, not completely fixed without some magic
> - Faster Boot time
> - ~5% performance boost
> - No magic for 3200mhz ram boot
> - Core VID HWiNFO Fixed
> - Changed to 1.4v RAM for better results
> 
> *Bios version: 0083:*
> 
> - Needed more vcore to pas IBT without WHEA Errors (+offset 0.6825v) + LLC2
> - Cold boot issue issue not solved! Re-Plug AC cable gave me post-cycles
> - "Overclocking failed error" every time when i reboot with case-button
> - Faster Boot time
> - ~5% performance boost
> - Core VID HWiNFO Fixed
> - Needed 2 tries before got 3200mhz booted
> - A bit slower in AIDA64 Memory Benchmark
> 
> Below you can find screenshots i made during the tests/benches.
> All ordered to bios versions:
> 
> *1002*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *0079*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 0081*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *0082*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *0083*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thank you for the extensive report









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> This is after about 2 minutes of prime 95 blend. *edit* disregard the clock settings shown in bios, it never shows the right clocks in that panel. As a side note (bug?), any time i load an overclock profile, I have to manuall retype the bclk value and hit enter or it doesn't actually change the clocks.


The BCLK should apply, it's just the BIOS calculation that isn't refreshed until you retype the value.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomomosius*
> 
> is there a way to set it up so like after 5 minutes after booting up in to the system the qcode light turns off?


See the software above









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Bug report for BIOS 0079.
> 
> Whenever I have my overclock loaded, if I enable the CB15 performance BIAS, I get code 8 crashes when it starts to load windows. I have reproduced this 3 times to confirm.


The performance bias options rely on setting non-default AMD settings which are disabled by AMD due to instability issues affecting some CPUs. Unfortunately it seems you have such a chip. I believe you can confirm by disabling SMT when using this option to make it work.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Well I thought it was Fixed
> 
> 29 loops into IBT and a 170v on 1.05V Sb and Instant fail on IBT. All recorded in HW64... The rig didn't crash thou.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @elmor please if you have time can you have a quick look at my situation and Advise me please
> 
> Even if it is just a read out error . It seems to be messing with stability
> 
> 
> 
> I have CSV file too but its over 5m


There's no way unreliable readouts are affecting your stability.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Thank you for app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , hope later UEFIs have fix in so no need for app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I been using all same values.
> 
> You may recall several times I've posted that my RAM bench in AIDA64 has improved on 0079, even though all same setup. Now SOC is defo needed to be 0.962V in my case, I'll explain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I had been using 0.962V on 1002 recently. You see I only needed 0.950V to pass the lengthy stability testing I did for OC. What I found was every so often on low loads the system would crash with code 8 or reboot spontaneously. I reckon this was due to how when system under load all voltages seem to be a notch higher if you get what I mean. This issue was intermittent and happened after some length, upping SOC to 0.962V on 1002 fixed it for me.
> 
> 0079 flips out quicker if SOC is lower than 0.962V for me, why I think this is as RAM is running more efficiently/tighter so lack of SOC is more evident.


Well it's not exactly a bug, just a preference. Did it solve the fan ramping issue for you?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> When does the averaging algorithm set in then, or based on what condition exactly? Because below 60ish C SIO CPU is just Tctl +5C, only once you cross a threshold that averaging seems to apply.
> 
> And how it it weighted and does the weighting change?
> Then 110C SIO was a coincidence, because that likely is the temp at which Tctl vs. Socket reaches shutdown values. Is shutdown temp 115C Tctl then?
> I have seen (twice) and changed this setting (once), but most of the time it does not show up in my BIOS setup (0081).


Calibration algorithm:

Temp A = Tctl + 5
Temp B = CPU socket thermistor

The reported value will be whichever is lower of Temp A or B.

Thermal shutdown is completely managed by the CPU, so that would be something they have to fix. It sounds as if your CPU is crashing due to the high temperature before it's reaching the critical value (I don't have much details on it). Additionally in this stage the CPU clocks should be off, meaning it's not generating much power (if any). Perhaps @The Stilt has more detailed info?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> edit: I wasnt using the cablemod adapter that switch the green and blue.
> 
> I'm currently using the version available on the Asus website. V1.04.26. I also tried the Intel version you link earlier this week (V.1.04.29 or 31 if I remember correctly), but it doesnt change anything except I have more crash/freeze with it.
> The iROG versio is (look at the picture below?)
> CableMod magnetic rgb, so they are suppose to be aura ready? I have 6 strip and all of them is doing that.
> Case: Inwin 303
> Thanks you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to see more pictures of the build: http://imgur.com/a/Kl0vh
> 
> I also tried with the stock RGB cooler. when I'm choosing a static color, it's working (blue is blue, green is green, etc..), but the rainbow effect isnt synchronize (ninja edit: yes it is sync if I'm calibrating it)
> edit: One thing I noticed is when I was calibrating the stock cooler, when it was asking for the color. The order was 1-3-2 (red-blue-green). But now with the cablemod RGB led it's 1-2-3(red-green-blue). What's suppose to be the right order in the calibration setting? red-blue-green or red-green blue in the calibration?
> 
> I updated my BIOS and the new windows version (with the gaming mode) at the same time. Yesterday, I tried (in order) 1002 -> 0082 -> 1002 -> 0079 (now I have 0079). I also tried a reset of the PC (but I still have the last windows version)


Thanks for the info, will look into it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleVulpix*
> 
> @elmor I noticed that the tool to change the cpu temp offsets doesn't work when super IO clock skew is disabled, complaining that something is not available/enabled. I assume this is expected? (but it may be necessary to note this for the tool usage so people don't get confused when it simply quits on them).
> 
> Thanks for it anyway. Also yeah it seems like something that causes a bug on the gpu and then the whole board during screen initialization. I'll have to wait for AMD.


Small bug, fixed in the version included above.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> @elmor:
> Two minor (cosmetic?) changes/bugs I could notice immediately when moving from 1002 to 0079:
> 1. during POST it now says "EVALUATION COPY." on screen.
> 2. now the POST report always says the speed of the CPU would be 3000MHz, no matter what it actually is.


1. What? During POST or in BIOS? Can you show a picture or video?
2. Low priority fixing this right now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huntcraft*
> 
> I found a super strange bug. If i set ram to 3600 c13 13 13 13 28, it boots at 14 13 13 13 28. If try to set 12 13 13 13 28 it goes to 15 15 15 15 36


If DRAM Ratio is 2933 or above with "1T" BIOSes, you can only set even CAS Latency. It will round up to the closest even integer. It's in the XOC guide. The second case is because your DRAM settings failed and it reverted to defaults.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icebalm*
> 
> @elmor don't know if you guys know this, but in 1002 and in the new beta firmwares there is a bug that if you make any changes to the CSM options under boot and save them, the next time you reboot and go into setup all the options under Advanced will be screwed up. Making any changes to any options under Advanced will make the same change for all options, so if you disable SATA for instance, it will disable *everything*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only way to fix is to clear CMOS.


Can you give me exact instructions on what to set (starting from CMOS defaults) in order to reproduce?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> @elmor the bios has a overclock bug I think I figured out how to trigger it but I will have to test more in the morning. (If you fail a overclock in a curtain way, it limits all your overclockss after.) Clearing cmos doesnt help only a bios reinstall.


Do you have any exact instructions and more information?


----------



## Karagra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Do you have any exact instructions and more information?


No Sorry I have been overclocking non stop, and for the life of me I cannot fully replicate the issue, It may have to do with I am within a more stable range now so I am not noticing the issue anymore, One thing I noticed which is posted a bit back on the 2933mhz I can overclock between 2933-3600mhz without a failed boot. On the 3200mhz frequency I cannot boot unless i am running 3466+. Also 3200mhz frequency @3600mhz requires 18-18-18-18-42 1.425v to run while 2933mhz @3600mhz requires 16-16-16-16-36 1.37v to run. This was on every bios (did not fully test 79 with this) I am guessing this is just a wait till May type issue that will be resolved.


----------



## LPCobris

Hello Elmor...

Are the instable fan ramping up and down bug fixed on the new bios? I have the 1002, and its very instable, even if i try to fix a RPM.
It keeps doing "spikes" on the fans... The idea here is, if i put 750rpms, it stays that way...

Also the ASUS software is way slow, controlling the temps, fans speeds, etc...
That software really needs some serious rework...

With my best Regards,

LPC


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Glad to see most of you having a positive experience with the new bioses. AMD has several updates coming for memory in May timeframe as you guys already might have heard so stay tuned.
> 
> I made a small collection of tools for C6H which you can run at startup to change the behavior or solve some issues. I also included updated versions of the tools previously published.
> 
> c6h_tinkering_v1.zip 2353k .zip file
> 
> 
> *c6h_tempsrc* changes the SIO temperature between Asus calibrated (default, mode 1) and same as Tctl (mode 2). This version fixes the error when SIO Clock Skew is Disabled.
> 
> *c6h_qcode* enables/disables the Q-code display
> 
> *c6h_p0vidfix* We had some issues with the BIOS bugfix, so I'm releasing a temporary OS fix for getting stuck in P1 state if changing P0 VID.


I am on Bios 81, installed c7h_p0vidfix, went into bios and set P0 to VID 98(3.8ghz), FID 8 and VID to 1C (1.37v), BCLK was at 100. Anyways booting into bios it took, cpu was around 3.8ghz and voltage was at 1.37v range. Went into windows and it stayed on p1 at around 3ghz.

How does one remove the tweak? Anything did I miss?

Went back into the bios and set VID to 20 (1700x here) and PState OC is working as before.

Thanks


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Calibration algorithm:
> 
> Temp A = Tctl + 5
> Temp B = CPU socket thermistor
> 
> The reported value will be whichever is lower of Temp A or B.


Thanks for the answer, but this does not even remotely fit the readings in HWinfo. That is unless the "CPU socket thermistor" is different to the "CPU (Socket)" reading in HWinfo, then we would need a proper readout of that.

If "CPU (Socket)" is indeed the "CPU socket thermistor" then it seems that Tctl+5 is used up to about 60C and then some averaging algorithm is used, unfortunately with a not so clear weighting (but mostly weighted for Tctl).
Quote:


> Thermal shutdown is completely managed by the CPU, so that would be something they have to fix. It sounds as if your CPU is crashing due to the high temperature before it's reaching the critical value (I don't have much details on it).


Sorry, but I am not convinced. I repeatedly reproduced that "Sense Skew" is the deciding factor between the CPU safety measures happening or not happening.

*Sense Skew disabled*: Soft throttling (down to about x30) happens at Tctl + Offset = 95C. Hard throttling (x0.5!!!) happens at Tctl = 95C. Thermal shutdown happens at about Tctl = 115C.

*Sense Skew enabled*: Soft throttling happens with certain loads regardless of Tctl or at very low Tctl (if CPU at stock clock). Tctl + Offset = 95C or Tctl = 95C cannot be reached at stock clocks/voltages, as a consequence no throttling happens. Tctl = 115C cannot be reached at stock clocks/voltages, as a consequence no thermal shutdown happens! Instead the CPU crashes to Code 8 when these high temperatures happen.

In the following screenshot Tctl is reported as 66.3C, but the real CPU temperature is likely higher than 110C! Shortly after taking this screenshot I got a Code 8.



And here is Tctl at over 110C for the same load, same (disabled) cooling and especially same "CPU (Socket)" temperature without Sense Skew. Shortly after taking this screenshot I got a thermal shutdown (last reading was Tctl = 113C, SIO = 109C, couldn't save last screenshot before shutdown).

More important: Disabling Sense Skew leads to proper throttling and thermal shutdowns without producing a Code 8. Again, I reproduced this repeatedly!


Quote:


> Additionally in this stage the CPU clocks should be off, meaning it's not generating much power (if any). Perhaps @The Stilt has more detailed info?


This is reassuring to know. Nevertheless I would prefer if CPU safety measures would work, especially proper thermal throttling.

For the time being I disable Sense Skew and hope that Asus will change fan control to allow more than 75C and HWinfo (Martin) can come up with some logic that makes "Tdie" follow the dynamically changing Tctl offset (+0/+10/+20) and thus better compensate for it in its readings. The whole offset thing is a rather inelegant way of handling certain CPU instructions' load.

Anyone using Sense Skew with the 1800X should watch their "CPU (Socket)" temps, if they climb over 60-70C then your CPU likely is burning hot towards 100C already, regardless of what Tctl and SIO CPU claim.


----------



## Sicness

Just wanted to chime in to thank all the supportive people in this thread that helped smoothing the edges of what was undoubtedly a rough start for this platform. I'm on a 1800X, using BIOS 0082 (I hoped it had some fixes for my supposedly E-die G.Skill F4-3200C16Q-32GVK). I'm running 32x105 perfectly stable at around 1.33V. RAM is at 2800 14-13-13/1.35V as I'm unable to post with anything higher than the 2666 divider. No matter what SoC voltage, VBOOT, ProcODT or timings I throw at it, 2993+ is a no go. Hope this will get fixed at some point in the future.


----------



## OnSync

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> I hoped it had some fixes for my supposedly E-die G.Skill *F4-3200C16Q-32GVK*. I'm running 32x105 perfectly stable at around 1.33V. RAM is at 2800 14-13-13/1.35V as I'm unable to post with anything higher than the 2666 divider. No matter what SoC voltage, VBOOT, ProcODT or timings I throw at it, 2993+ is a no go. Hope this will get fixed at some point in the future.


Oh crap, so that ram is not Samsung B? Was also looking at it just now.


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnSync*
> 
> Oh crap, so that ram is not Samsung B? Was also looking at it just now.


To be honest, I'm not sure. I was under the impression only 3200MHz with 14-14-14 are guaranteed Samsung B. I was unable to find definitive IC info for F4-3200C16Q-32GVK. However, being unable to go higher than 2666 and the fact that the TridentZ with CAS16 are Samsung E lead me to believe the RipjawsV CAS16 may be E as well.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Two observations while trying around RAM overclocks:
> 
> 1) One of my kits works at 3600-16-16-16-16 from time to time. Usually it works once, but then changes to a lower clock the next time I boot. The interesting part is that it then settles on 3200-CL16, which at least is much better than getting 2800 or lower.
> 
> 2) While swapping out memory kits I had at least one instance where Windows declared 8 GB (out of 16) as "Hardware Reserved". Now that's rather strange.


Memory training issues, IIRC the half RAM was also mentioned before in thread. So IIRC the training process tries to lower speed and then if still an issue it knocks out a dimm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Well it's not exactly a bug, just a preference. Did it solve the fan ramping issue for you?


The APP solved issue thank you







.

Why I and others will deem it as a bug:-

i) as all will wonder why tCTL and SIO CPU sensor are out by ~5°C, furthering the whole "_Which temp do I believe?_".
ii) as SIO CPU sensor is used for fan profile that being out by ~5°C makes fans ramp up unnecessarily when tCTL has not reached xx°C.

So either the UEFI needs fixing or an option needs to be in there to set as a user wishes. As ideally no one wants an app in their startup permanently to apply fix. I'll be honest this "issue" would mean I'd sell the board and get another one from another manufacturer rather than muck around with app in startup of OS (just my take







).


----------



## OnSync

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> To be honest, I'm not sure. I was under the impression only 3200MHz with 14-14-14 are guaranteed Samsung B. I was unable to find definitive IC info for F4-3200C16Q-32GVK. However, being unable to go higher than 2666 and the fact that the TridentZ with CAS16 are Samsung E lead me to believe the RipjawsV CAS16 may be E as well.


Well that sux... They pretty "cheap" atm. I had ordered *F4-3600C16D-16GTZ* but the stupid store doesn't have them, and I don't even know when will they have it. Already been waiting almost a month just for stupid RAM's. They did seem to have the RAM set you have, so I thought just to switch to those so I can finally build my PC. But if they are not supported then whats the point I guess.


----------



## Teddyen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> AMD has several updates coming for memory in May timeframe as you guys already might have heard so stay tuned.


Do you think there is any hope of using dividers higher than 2666, when using four sticks on future updates? If so, do you think B-die is a must?

I'm on the verge of selling my G.Skill RipjawsV 3200MHz 64GB CL16 (F4-3200C16Q-64GVK) and buying the same kit with CL14 if that's needed for me to go to 3200MHz, but the price is a whopping $250 more. I think the CL14 has a higher chance of being B-die, but heck, I don't even know what I have today.


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnSync*
> 
> Well that sux... They pretty "cheap" atm. I had ordered *F4-3600C16D-16GTZ* but the stupid store doesn't have them, and I don't even know when will they have it. Already been waiting almost a month just for stupid RAM's. They did seem to have the RAM set you have, so I thought just to switch to those so I can finally build my PC. But if they are not supported then whats the point I guess.


The kit isn't bad by any means, I was able to lower latencies a bit and I have hopes it will at some point be able to run at 3200 when AMD and ASUS fix the BIOS. It just doesn't do as well as it could right now. If you're desperate for Samsung B, you'll probably have to look into the G.Skill 3200MHz CAS14 kits.


----------



## OnSync

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> If you're desperate for Samsung B, you'll probably have to look into the G.Skill 3200MHz CAS14 kits.


There is one same kit with CL14, the price tho is extra 150+€, so not that cheap.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teddyen*
> 
> Do you think there is any hope of using dividers higher than 2666, when using four sticks on future updates? If so, do you think B-die is a must?


Would also like some official statement about RAMs in general. If this is just a temporary issue or will continue for a long time.


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnSync*
> 
> Ye there's one same kit but CL14, the price tho is extra 150+€, so not that cheap.


Right, RAM prices are utter madness these days. My kit was on sale for 199 Euro a few weeks back and it felt like a steal. Its regular price is 290 Euro in Germany as we speak, 32GB of G.Skill 3200MHz CAS14 are 310 Euro and more. I'll sit tight with the kit I have.


----------



## Timur Born

I am currently testing which of my modules does 3200-CL12 stable, both at 100 BLCK (3200 profile) and 133.4 BLCK (2400 profile). Lower 3200 timings could well beat higher 3600 timings (3600-CL16 seems to work, but not thoroughly tested yet) and using a stock 100 BLCK sure has its benefits.


----------



## OnSync

I wonder if these are B, or are they also E?
*F4-3400C16D-32GTZ*


----------



## Timur Born

I wish BLCK was more stable. I just saw a spike of +2.9 MHz compared to what I set, which can make a quite a difference of 4.002 vs. 4.089 GHz CPU frequency. And knowing that there is a hard wall between 4.0 and 4.05 GHz this can make or break my overclock.


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnSync*
> 
> I wonder if these are B, or are they also E?
> *F4-3400C16D-32GTZ*


According to this, it's Samsung E. The kit we talked about earlier, F4-3200C16Q-32GVK, is supposedly Samsung D.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

@elmor
Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by S1L3N7D3A7H View Post
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Bug report for BIOS 0079.
> 
> Whenever I have my overclock loaded, if I enable the CB15 performance BIAS, I get code 8 crashes when it starts to load windows. I have reproduced this 3 times to confirm.
> 
> The performance bias options rely on setting non-default AMD settings which are disabled by AMD due to instability issues affecting some CPUs. Unfortunately it seems you have such a chip. I believe you can confirm by disabling SMT when using this option to make it work.


I understand that, but why would the beta bios have this particular issue? I had no problems with setting it on 1002. Also, any comment about how quite a lot of us are reporting needing more volts to achieve a stable overclock vs previous BIOS'?


----------



## OnSync

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> According to this, it's Samsung E. The kit we talked about earlier, F4-3200C16Q-32GVK, is supposedly Samsung D.


Thank you for the list









Well the store seems to have F4-3200C16D-16GVK RAM which is according to the list B die. I guess might as well just switch to that and save that extra 50€ from my 3600 CL16.
But, how important are CAS for Ryzen? I mean, should i just wait for my 3600 CL16 or get 3200 CL14 instead?


----------



## Masterchief79

You can also go for G.Skill TridentZ 3200C15. Those are Samsung B-Dies as well. I got them to run 3600MHz CL14, max for me on 1002 was 3680MHz CL16. Limited on clock at the moment, not on latencies.

Edit: F4-3200C15D-16GTZ


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I wish BLCK was more stable. I just saw a spike of +2.9 MHz compared to what I set, which can make a quite a difference of 4.002 vs. 4.089 GHz CPU frequency. And knowing that there is a hard wall between 4.0 and 4.05 GHz this can make or break my overclock.


Disable VRM spread spectrum, in the past that has helped me with stable BCLK, so from get go had it off.


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> @elmor
> I understand that, but why would the beta bios have this particular issue? I had no problems with setting it on 1002.


Maybe it has something to do with the new AGESA?! As elmor stated they tuned something out of spec, maybe AMD tuned something in the AGESA and *poof*.


----------



## AndehX

So an update to my original post stating that cold boots were successful now - Cold booted this morning, and got a couple of different error codes. After a few restarts, I managed to get it to boot. Still better than previous bios versions, but still not perfect.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnSync*
> 
> Thank you for the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the store seems to have F4-3200C16D-16GVK RAM which is according to the list B die. I guess might as well just switch to that and save that extra 50€ from my 3600 CL16.
> But, how important are CAS for Ryzen? I mean, should i just wait for my 3600 CL16 or get 3200 CL14 instead?


Here i have this one installed
Its D-Die and i have it on 2800MHz CL14-14-14-31 1T (Best for them IMO) OCed from 2666 at 105FSB











-> http://www.softnology.biz/files.html


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Disable VRM spread spectrum, in the past that has helped me with stable BCLK, so from get go had it off.


Usually I do that, but with all the testing it sometimes gets forgetting. That being said, even when disabled there is more variability than I would like to see, something around 2% with spread spectrum disabled. This doesn't sound like much, but then you put a multiplier on it for CPU and memory frequencies.


----------



## Atingleee

Update for anyone with 3200 CL16. Was able to successfully boot into windows with 1.37V DDR/DDRboot and the 3200 DOCP profile.

Can anybody shed some light on my situation and potentially point me in the right direction please! Although I can boot into windows the system locks up when put under any load and then begins an F9 loop. I've tried different ProcODT levels but they wont boot at all and just put me in the F9 loop right away. Any idea what I should mess with next to try get this memory working?


----------



## OnSync

Anyone knows which 32GB (2x16) RAMs are B-die? (If that exists)


----------



## lsh01123

[email protected] (100*37.5)
llc 3, stable [email protected]
gskill trident Z rgb 3000mhz 8g * 2

2933mhz 14-14-14-14-34 1.35v

prime 95 small 10hours passed.
no problem with warm or cold boot.
but only problem with boot after ac loss (or Erp enable setting).

q-code f9, then 2133 default setting boot.

setting ram timing auto never make such problems.

I've tried
14-auto-auto-au..
soc up to 1.1v
dram vboot up to 1.5v
dram voltage up to 1.47v
all bios version
boot with retry button
etc.. but no clue.

once boot successfully, it never makes any problem!

what should I do more?


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnSync*
> 
> Anyone knows which 32GB (2x16) RAMs are B-die? (If that exists)


_Probably_ either of those, but I can't say I know.


----------



## OnSync

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> _Probably_ either of those, but I can't say I know.


Ok, I ment more like any type of CAS versions. Those CL14 are pretty damn expensive.


----------



## noko59

Second 1700x is miles better then the first. Will do 4ghz with 1.425v, LLC 2 RealBench and CB15 at the same time. Ram at 3200 14-14-14-14-34. Unfortunately I just don't have the cooling capacity to run at those speeds unless upper 80's is OK for cpu temp. I just cooled my room down to 60F to see what the processor will do which kept CPU just under 80F, normal room temperature would be high 80's - not good.

Also experimented with BCLK, got up to 109.4mhz with ram at 3500mhz which pass 15 min of RealBench. Going for 113mhz BCLK Windows would not load (I have the M.2 drive set for PCIe 2 but that did not help).

Rather happy at the moment, bios 81 looks the best so far. Looks like 3.85ghz using PStates will be the daily driver.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Usually I do that, but with all the testing it sometimes gets forgetting. That being said, even when disabled there is more variability than I would like to see, something around 2% with spread spectrum disabled. This doesn't sound like much, but then you put a multiplier on it for CPU and memory frequencies.


Hello

See my previous reply to you below. Even though disabling VRM Spread Spectrum will have no impact on bus frequency it should be set to disabled if not using stock settings. Set to enabled may have an adverse impact on the VRM transient response.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The VRM Spread Spectrum setting modulates the VRM switching frequency around the set point. This has no bearing on the bus speed.


----------



## Sh0

Hey everyone, just wondering if anyone can shed some light on my predicament. I currently just finished my build and have all settings set to optimzed defaults but there are times when the cpu core voltage can spike up to 1.515 from 1.212 and hover around 1.4 volts during light to heavy loads. So its often spiking to these voltages. I had once set the voltage manaually to 1.35 volts with everything else at auto including LLC, but eventually crashed after 12 hours of normal use (idle, no load, ironic) . i was just wondering if thess voltages are normal on auto to accomodate for the vdrooop?

Bios:0082
Ram: gskill trident z
Cpu :1800x

Thanks.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> See my previous reply to you below. Even though disabling VRM Spread Spectrum will have no impact on bus frequency it should be set to disabled if not using stock settings. Set to enabled may have an adverse impact on the VRM transient response.


Yep, I'm will still be experimenting with it, though, because the VRM section buzzes a lot and Elmor suggested to use Spread Spectrum as a counter-measure.

Frankly, it shouldn't be buzzing so audibly to begin with.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> I am on Bios 81, installed c7h_p0vidfix, went into bios and set P0 to VID 98(3.8ghz), FID 8 and VID to 1C (1.37v), BCLK was at 100. Anyways booting into bios it took, cpu was around 3.8ghz and voltage was at 1.37v range. Went into windows and it stayed on p1 at around 3ghz.
> 
> How does one remove the tweak? Anything did I miss?
> 
> Went back into the bios and set VID to 20 (1700x here) and PState OC is working as before.
> 
> Thanks


Same problem as before. Changing the VID from the default value will break the Pstates!
This will be fixed soon!


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> 0082 or 0083


If you dont have any issues with your RAM i would stick on 0081. this will be the next release version!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Usually I do that, but with all the testing it sometimes gets forgetting. That being said, even when disabled there is more variability than I would like to see, something around 2% with spread spectrum disabled. This doesn't sound like much, but then you put a multiplier on it for CPU and memory frequencies.


Dunno chap, mine has been rock solid.





I've got lot of run data (above is 0079, previous posted [email protected] was also), polling interval is 1000ms.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndehX*
> 
> So an update to my original post stating that cold boots were successful now - Cold booted this morning, and got a couple of different error codes. After a few restarts, I managed to get it to boot. Still better than previous bios versions, but still not perfect.


As you can see on me tests. Cold boot issue is not complete gone. Its definitely much better, but still there!
On 0083 i have more issues !


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I wish BLCK was more stable. I just saw a spike of +2.9 MHz compared to what I set, which can make a quite a difference of 4.002 vs. 4.089 GHz CPU frequency. And knowing that there is a hard wall between 4.0 and 4.05 GHz this can make or break my overclock.


Seems that we have same CPU characteristics ! I have the same wall! And also some weird happenings with temps vs emergency shutdowns...
Im starting to think it has something to do with temp spikes or somethings. These spikes are also in IDLE,
but probably not reaching a certain level to push the emergency shutdown..

I never saw these spikes on other Intel / AMD Cpu's! Need to investigate this....


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I wish BLCK was more stable. I just saw a spike of +2.9 MHz compared to what I set, which can make a quite a difference of 4.002 vs. 4.089 GHz CPU frequency. And knowing that there is a hard wall between 4.0 and 4.05 GHz this can make or break my overclock.


To get from 4.00 to 4.05 I need to add +0.050V offset, massive wall over 4GHz


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> See my previous reply to you below. Even though disabling VRM Spread Spectrum will have no impact on bus frequency it should be set to disabled if not using stock settings. Set to enabled may have an adverse impact on the VRM transient response.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The VRM Spread Spectrum setting modulates the VRM switching frequency around the set point. This has no bearing on the bus speed.
Click to expand...

Say on my M7R would CPU spread spectrum have had bearing on bus frequency?

I had asked previously will such a setting be on C6H in the future?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Seems that we have same CPU characteristics ! I have the same wall! And also some weird happenings with temps vs emergency shutdowns...
> Im starting to think it has something to do with temp spikes or somethings. These spikes are also in IDLE,
> but probably not reaching a certain level to push the emergency shutdown..


If you are seeing +10C spikes (and some +20C) spikes during idle than the reason is that some background process caused the *dynamic* temp offset to fire off and then it settles down to real temps gradually. You can try to switch to the default Balanced or Power Safer profile, this can keep the spikes during real idle in check. It's still just an offset thing, so it doesn't really matter for real temps, though.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> To get from 4.00 to 4.05 I need to add +0.050V offset, massive wall over 4GHz


When I tested this I had to use +0.1 V more on Vcore to get from 4.0 to 4.05. That was with older BIOS, so I will repeat that once I am through with RAM tests. Currently I am mostly busy testing 3200-CL12 stability.


----------



## gupsterg

Was just reading the C6H thread on HWBot and what I have thought Q-code 8 has meant is what Elmor has stated on there.

Quote:


> Manual is completely wrong regarding Q-codes, blank-8 means the CPU is not operational (for example has crashed due to instability).


Link


----------



## malitze

My BCLK was also rock solid @100MHz as well as at 106.2, but when I checked now (currently on 104.8) it's between 104.7 - 105.5.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sh0*
> 
> Hey everyone, just wondering if anyone can shed some light on my predicament. I currently just finished my build and have all settings set to optimzed defaults but there are times when the cpu core voltage can spike up to 1.515 from 1.212 and hover around 1.4 volts during light to heavy loads. So its often spiking to these voltages. I had once set the voltage manaually to 1.35 volts with everything else at auto including LLC, but eventually crashed after 12 hours of normal use (idle, no load, ironic) . i was just wondering if thess voltages are normal on auto to accomodate for the vdrooop?
> 
> Bios:0082
> Ram: gskill trident z
> Cpu :1800x
> 
> Thanks.


On Auto that's pretty normal I would say, did some stock testing with mine today and also got up to 1.495 VCore for example (single core turbo + xfr to 4.1).


----------



## noko59

Well I hope the manual is updated, at least the Q Codes but also bios section is rather weak. Some OCing examples would help as well as more advance OC ways such as PStates.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> My BCLK was also rock solid @100MHz as well as at 106.2, but when I checked now (currently on 104.8) it's between 104.7 - 105.5.


100MHz in the past when using 2400MHz has also been solid for me, below is 0902.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Another 5hrs [email protected] today on 0079.



Dunno about all the anomalies we see comparing this aspect







.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Second 1700x is miles better then the first. Will do 4ghz with 1.425v, LLC 2 RealBench and CB15 at the same time. Ram at 3200 14-14-14-14-34. Unfortunately I just don't have the cooling capacity to run at those speeds unless upper 80's is OK for cpu temp. I just cooled my room down to 60F to see what the processor will do which kept CPU just under 80F, normal room temperature would be high 80's - not good.
> 
> Also experimented with BCLK, got up to 109.4mhz with ram at 3500mhz which pass 15 min of RealBench. Going for 113mhz BCLK Windows would not load (I have the M.2 drive set for PCIe 2 but that did not help).
> 
> Rather happy at the moment, bios 81 looks the best so far. Looks like 3.85ghz using PStates will be the daily driver.


damn i need 1.425 to run my daily 3950 oc


----------



## skullbringer

building a benchmarking Windows 7 install atm and will test memory data corruption towards the end of this week.

I wonder what AMD / Asus did to get 3600+ ram posting, but then have it be unstable af in Windows...


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> damn i need 1.425 to run my daily 3950 oc


That does seems rather close, now if I had better cooling 3.95ghz would be great. Once more AM4 AIO are more readily available I may take the plunge.


----------



## malitze

Quick question to those with raised BCLK: you all have HPET enabled?


----------



## SammyW1nchester

Good posts in here. I am sure that future BIOS updates will alleviate the instability. I remember the first AM3+ board that I had from ASRock,(fatality pro) was unstable as hell for the first 3 bios revisions and then on the fourth or so update. Bam, it was solid without problem thereafter. Firmware can definitely make the hardware look like crap when it can be solid hardware. Just have patience guys. New architecture as others have mentioned, it will get better with software updates.


----------



## SammyW1nchester

Sorry. Damn mobile website. Wrong thread reply


----------



## OnSync

Seems like I got "kinda lucky" with RAM today. Contacted the store, apparently RAM manufacturers have a big delay with RAMs atm. They did get 1 RAM of *F4-3200C14D-16GVR*, so I switched my 3600 CL16 to this (had to downgrade), but don't have to wait for the whole month now.
(Please don't tell me these are not B die XD - I will literally cry after these 20y)


----------



## mkst

Not positive that they're Samsung B die but they are on the QVL list so you should definitely be safe.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> I am on Bios 81, installed c7h_p0vidfix, went into bios and set P0 to VID 98(3.8ghz), FID 8 and VID to 1C (1.37v), BCLK was at 100. Anyways booting into bios it took, cpu was around 3.8ghz and voltage was at 1.37v range. Went into windows and it stayed on p1 at around 3ghz.
> 
> How does one remove the tweak? Anything did I miss?
> 
> Went back into the bios and set VID to 20 (1700x here) and PState OC is working as before.
> 
> Thanks


It's not a one time fix, the settings are lost after reboot. You need to run the fix each time you enter the OS.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> No Sorry I have been overclocking non stop, and for the life of me I cannot fully replicate the issue, It may have to do with I am within a more stable range now so I am not noticing the issue anymore, One thing I noticed which is posted a bit back on the 2933mhz I can overclock between 2933-3600mhz without a failed boot. On the 3200mhz frequency I cannot boot unless i am running 3466+. Also 3200mhz frequency @3600mhz requires 18-18-18-18-42 1.425v to run while 2933mhz @3600mhz requires 16-16-16-16-36 1.37v to run. This was on every bios (did not fully test 79 with this) I am guessing this is just a wait till May type issue that will be resolved.


Subtimings are set differently for each DRAM Ratio, which is why you're getting different results even though the frequency is the same. We can't control this at the moment.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPCobris*
> 
> Hello Elmor...
> 
> Are the instable fan ramping up and down bug fixed on the new bios? I have the 1002, and its very instable, even if i try to fix a RPM.
> It keeps doing "spikes" on the fans... The idea here is, if i put 750rpms, it stays that way...
> 
> Also the ASUS software is way slow, controlling the temps, fans speeds, etc...
> That software really needs some serious rework...
> 
> With my best Regards,
> 
> LPC


Try the c6h_tempsrc software listed above and see if it fixes your problem.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Thanks for the answer, but this does not even remotely fit the readings in HWinfo. That is unless the "CPU socket thermistor" is different to the "CPU (Socket)" reading in HWinfo, then we would need a proper readout of that.
> 
> If "CPU (Socket)" is indeed the "CPU socket thermistor" then it seems that Tctl+5 is used up to about 60C and then some averaging algorithm is used, unfortunately with a not so clear weighting (but mostly weighted for Tctl).
> Sorry, but I am not convinced. I repeatedly reproduced that "Sense Skew" is the deciding factor between the CPU safety measures happening or not happening.
> 
> *Sense Skew disabled*: Soft throttling (down to about x30) happens at Tctl + Offset = 95C. Hard throttling (x0.5!!!) happens at Tctl = 95C. Thermal shutdown happens at about Tctl = 115C.
> 
> *Sense Skew enabled*: Soft throttling happens with certain loads regardless of Tctl or at very low Tctl (if CPU at stock clock). Tctl + Offset = 95C or Tctl = 95C cannot be reached at stock clocks/voltages, as a consequence no throttling happens. Tctl = 115C cannot be reached at stock clocks/voltages, as a consequence no thermal shutdown happens! Instead the CPU crashes to Code 8 when these high temperatures happen.
> 
> In the following screenshot Tctl is reported as 66.3C, but the real CPU temperature is likely higher than 110C! Shortly after taking this screenshot I got a Code 8.
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Tctl at over 110C for the same load, same (disabled) cooling and especially same "CPU (Socket)" temperature without Sense Skew. Shortly after taking this screenshot I got a thermal shutdown (last reading was Tctl = 113C, SIO = 109C, couldn't save last screenshot before shutdown).
> 
> More important: Disabling Sense Skew leads to proper throttling and thermal shutdowns without producing a Code 8. Again, I reproduced this repeatedly!
> 
> 
> This is reassuring to know. Nevertheless I would prefer if CPU safety measures would work, especially proper thermal throttling.
> 
> For the time being I disable Sense Skew and hope that Asus will change fan control to allow more than 75C and HWinfo (Martin) can come up with some logic that makes "Tdie" follow the dynamically changing Tctl offset (+0/+10/+20) and thus better compensate for it in its readings. The whole offset thing is a rather inelegant way of handling certain CPU instructions' load.
> 
> Anyone using Sense Skew with the 1800X should watch their "CPU (Socket)" temps, if they climb over 60-70C then your CPU likely is burning hot towards 100C already, regardless of what Tctl and SIO CPU claim.


That's the formual from the SIO datasheet, I can check it closer when I'm less busy (might take a while







)

The CPU relies on the Tctl value for thermal shutdown, so obviously skewing the Tctl value will also skew the shutdown point.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> @elmor
> I understand that, but why would the beta bios have this particular issue? I had no problems with setting it on 1002. Also, any comment about how quite a lot of us are reporting needing more volts to achieve a stable overclock vs previous BIOS'?


All due to updated microcode and SMU firmware from AMD, I have no details on the changes they made. I tested on the new bios and performance bias works fine here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teddyen*
> 
> Do you think there is any hope of using dividers higher than 2666, when using four sticks on future updates? If so, do you think B-die is a must?
> 
> I'm on the verge of selling my G.Skill RipjawsV 3200MHz 64GB CL16 (F4-3200C16Q-64GVK) and buying the same kit with CL14 if that's needed for me to go to 3200MHz, but the price is a whopping $250 more. I think the CL14 has a higher chance of being B-die, but heck, I don't even know what I have today.


People are already having success with higher than 2666 even on non B-die sticks on the current BIOSes. I'd wait at least until the May update.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> When I tested this I had to use +0.1 V more on Vcore to get from 4.0 to 4.05. That was with older BIOS, so I will repeat that once I am through with RAM tests. Currently I am mostly busy testing 3200-CL12 stability.


CL12 through 20 are the same on Ryzen platform. Ryzen wants speed, not low CL.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> CL12 through 20 are the same on Ryzen platform. Ryzen wants speed, not low CL.


CAS latency is still very relative to performance and CL12 vs CL20 will produce very different results at the same MT/s (e.g. 3200). The CPU's Infinity Fabric does see considerable gains with higher MT/s settings (e.g. 3200 vs 2133).


----------



## finalheaven

Later on when P-States VID settings are fixed, should we be leaving the Vcore at auto?


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Later on when P-States VID settings are fixed, should we be leaving the Vcore at auto?


In theory yes


----------



## buttmen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnSync*
> 
> Anyone knows which 32GB (2x16) RAMs are B-die? (If that exists)


Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB DDR4 3200MHz CL16 Dual Channel Kit (2x 16GB)

CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 Ver4.31

Only *VER 4.31* is Samsung B-Die


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> That's the formual from the SIO datasheet, I can check it closer when I'm less busy (might take a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Thanks, it's mostly important for fan profiles. You can see clearly in my screenshots that SIO CPU does not mirror CPU (Socket) when it switches from Tctl+5 to whatever algorithm is used.
Quote:


> The CPU relies on the Tctl value for thermal shutdown, so obviously *skewing the Tctl value will also skew the shutdown point*.


I doubt that this is obvious to most users here or elsewhere. And don't you think a default setting that allows the CPU to reach 115C without throttling or shutdown is a bit dangerous, even more so when Tctl reads as low as 65C at that point!?










I also seem to have experienced at least one time where the skew settings changed from one boot to another, with only a cold boot returning them to defaults. This doesn't exactly inspire confidence in the default Auto settings.


----------



## ElmerF

Corsair Vengeance 3200 (16-18-18-18-36, 1.35v) in a 4x8 32 Gb config. These ram chips were listed as accepted in the original motherboard documentation. In bios 1002 I gave up and ran at 2133, in 0083 I can run them at 2400 stable. Great! Progress! If I attempt to run this ram at 2600 the machine ignores my manually set dram voltage at 1.35, and my manually set timings at 16-18-18-18-36 and attempts to override and drop the timing values (to 14) and the set voltage to 1.2 v. Of course, 1.2 volts is unstable - amazed I can even get it to boot and see what happened. Why, when I cross the threshold from 2400 to 2600, does the machine decide to ignore dram manually set timings and voltages? I also tried leaving the timings in auto and setting the voltage to 1.35 volts. Still ignores the voltage value and heads toward 1.2 volts (using DCOP standard (reads the ram correctly) and using the underclock setting for ram speed). Another side effect is a higher core cpu voltage. Don't know what that is all about either - not trying a cpu OC - DCOP standard - multipler stays at 100 but voltage increases just based on a higher attempted ram speed.

Also, my bios clock is still getting manipulated by something (maybe Linux) - keeps resetting 4 hours in advance and all drive info is lost except for primary boot until I dip back into the bios reset the clock and hit F10. Happy trails after that.

Interesting ride - I'll give you that! Probably what older model V12 Jaguar owners thought while their beast was in garage getting fixed for 6 months out of a year.


----------



## Ensate

Tested all bios versions since release. Im currently on 0082. They all seem to fail miserably at fan control. No matter if I use AIsuite fanXpert or just he bios alone. Every so often the fans ramp to full speed on two out of the three channels (never the same 2), and wont slow down again until a reboot.

Im using water cooling with the fans set to use a temperature probe on the temperature in port. This setup ironically worked perfectly with the same cooling hardware on my previous Asus z97-a motherboard with AIsuite,

Is sorting the cooling controller on the roadmap that anyone knows of?


----------



## malitze

Do you have a take on the BCLK fluctuations @elmor? When I get 107.3 instead of 104.8 that means ~4 GHz instead of ~3.9 and that's like a guaranteed code 8


----------



## Targonis

As an update, while I was able to get my RAM to run at 2933, it wasn't stable, random "pauses", and the occasional BSoD in Windows, so I had to back down to 2667. Memory is g.skill F4-3200C16D-32GVR. Fully stable at 2667 at least, and as others have reported, 0081-0083 starts up faster. In my case, because I have 2T memory, I went for 0083. I am not unhappy with the latest BIOS, I got CLOSE to it running, I went to 18-18-18-38(16-18-18-18-38 is the proper speeds). Or maybe I need to experiment with 18-20-20-20-40?

Worst case, I wait another year for RAM prices to come down, upgrade this stuff, and when I upgrade my CPU in 2-3 years, I will just buy a new motherboard and have the RAM for the secondary computer.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Same problem as before. Changing the VID from the default value will break the Pstates!
> This will be fixed soon!


i tested this with pstate 2 by raising its vid a bit and it got stuck there







. windows wouldnt exceed 2400mhz 1v.

BUT. i didnt get catastrophically locked to that in bios like some. what i did to get myself out of it is manually setting the hex code back to its default then saved and exited (just putting it back on auto doesnt work). went back, put pstate 1 and 2 back on auto, save and exit, golden.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElmerF*
> 
> Corsair Vengeance 3200 (16-18-18-18-36, 1.35v) in a 4x8 32 Gb config. These ram chips were listed as accepted in the original motherboard documentation. In bios 1002 I gave up and ran at 2133, in 0083 I can run them at 2400 stable. Great! Progress! If I attempt to run this ram at 2600 the machine ignores my manually set dram voltage at 1.35, and my manually set timings at 16-18-18-18-36 and attempts to override and drop the timing values (to 14) and the set voltage to 1.2 v. Of course, 1.2 volts is unstable - amazed I can even get it to boot and see what happened. Why, when I cross the threshold from 2400 to 2600, does the machine decide to ignore dram manually set timings and voltages? I also tried leaving the timings in auto and setting the voltage to 1.35 volts. Still ignores the voltage value and heads toward 1.2 volts (using DCOP standard (reads the ram correctly) and using the underclock setting for ram speed). Another side effect is a higher core cpu voltage. Don't know what that is all about either - not trying a cpu OC - DCOP standard - multipler stays at 100 but voltage increases just based on a higher attempted ram speed.
> 
> Also, my bios clock is still getting manipulated by something (maybe Linux) - keeps resetting 4 hours in advance and all drive info is lost except for primary boot until I dip back into the bios reset the clock and hit F10. Happy trails after that.
> 
> Interesting ride - I'll give you that! Probably what older model V12 Jaguar owners thought while their beast was in garage getting fixed for 6 months out of a year.


Check the differences between the BIOS versions. 0083 is the 2T BIOS, while 0081 is the 1T BIOS. If your memory is 1T(which your 4x8 config implies), then you SHOULD be using 0081 or 0082 for best performance.


----------



## huyee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> As an update, while I was able to get my RAM to run at 2933, it wasn't stable, random "pauses", and the occasional BSoD in Windows, so I had to back down to 2667. Memory is g.skill F4-3200C16D-32GVR. Fully stable at 2667 at least, and as others have reported, 0081-0083 starts up faster. In my case, because I have 2T memory, I went for 0083. I am not unhappy with the latest BIOS, I got CLOSE to it running, I went to 18-18-18-38(16-18-18-18-38 is the proper speeds). Or maybe I need to experiment with 18-20-20-20-40?
> 
> Worst case, I wait another year for RAM prices to come down, upgrade this stuff, and when I upgrade my CPU in 2-3 years, I will just buy a new motherboard and have the RAM for the secondary computer.


I could get 2933 stable with 0083, ProcODT 80ohm, 18-16-16-16-38 timing on those sticks (2x16 right?)
They perform a bit worst than 2666 ProcODT 80ohm 14-14-14-14-24 however, thus I'm still using 2666.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneToPlaid*
> 
> Hey everyone, first time post, although I've read every one lol
> 
> I wanted to share some results I've gotten with overclocking memory, and see if any of you have seen similar results. I've gotten pretty deep into tweaking parameters, just trying to see which knobs we have available to us.
> 
> First thing was that going to the new BIOS (0081 in my case) was extremely frustrating. It seemed like I had gone backwards from where I was on 1002. However, I figured out a couple of things:
> 
> #1 The default fail count has changed from 5 to 1. This means that after 1 failed attempt, the BIOS clears all the settings and starts over. On my system, for some reason, it only trains after the 2nd or 3rd attempt, so I was never able to pass until I increased the fail count back to 5. If you get stuck in a F9 reboot loop, the red safe_boot button is your friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2 For some reason, I had to LOWER the DRAM voltage to 1.32 volts from 1.35 to get my system to work at 3200. I hadn't thought of lowering the voltage before, but for some reason that worked. I wonder if this is related to the memory hole.
> 
> So, once I had gotten past these hurdles, I tried to figure out what my memory was sensitive to. I'll skip the details, but basically I put my memory on the edge of passing/failing, and looked for settings which helped. Here's the ones I have found so far:
> 
> SOC voltage - definitely impacts things, once I got above like 3400. To push from 3500 to 3600 I had to go from 1.2 to 1.25
> 
> VDDP - I also had to increase this to get higher than 3500, to 1.15 Volts. Surprisingly, it failed at 1.2 Volts, so again you can't go too high on this one
> 
> DRAM voltage - To get higher frequencies, I did have to increase this. 3600 required 1.45 Volts
> 
> Termination values - for my system it seems to like the auto value (53.3 Ohms), looks like every system might be different
> 
> Currently I'm running with Trident Z RGB F4-3200CL14D-16GTZR, 2x8MB
> 
> So, I was able to boot with the following:
> 
> BCLK=134
> DRAM voltage = 1.45
> SOC voltage = 1.25
> VDDP = 1.15
> Timings = 18:18:18:18:45
> 2667 strap (so 3573 DDR)
> Core clock = 3.9 GHz
> 1700 CPU
> 
> However, this isn't entire stable running stress, so I back BCLK off to 131 (keeping core clock at 3.9 GHz)
> This puts me at 3493 DDR, which I'm pretty happy with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AIDA64 is showing latency around 72 ns or so. EDIT also backed off VDDP to 1.05
> 
> If anyone has similar DIMMs, can you see if you get similar results? I'm about to try some other DIMMs next, I'll let you know what I find out. If anyone has a recipe to push even higher, I'd love to hear about it!!!


I have the same memory and got similar results with your settings.

I've subsequently been messing with the following:

BCLK - 122.8
DRAM - 1.470 (vboot to match)
SOC v - 1.25
VDDP - 1.15
Timings - 16-16-16-36
2933 strap (3609 I believe)
Core - 31.75


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> That does seems rather close, now if I had better cooling 3.95ghz would be great. Once more AM4 AIO are more readily available I may take the plunge.


Corsair H110i is good to go right out of the box. It uses the clips on the side of the socket rather than a plate, so is fully compatible. My 1800X seems to max out at around 46.5 degrees C when running at 3.85GHz(100*38.5). As a result, I will bump it to 3.95GHz tonight and see where the temperatures end up. The ONLY reason I have been sticking with 3.85GHz is to keep the fan noise down, because it got a bit loud the last time I went to 4GHz, which was on 0902.


----------



## madweazl

Disregard


----------



## Masterchief79

With 0081 unfortunately my CPU fan speed is always extremely low when booting. It's actually a water pump on that header. When I unplug it and plug it back in the same header, it works fine though (without changing any settings in AI Suite or BIOS). Somehow the fan speed setting from AI Suite doesn't load properly.

On another note, I'm just testing this memory setting, will report back if it's stable or not. B-Dies.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huyee*
> 
> I could get 2933 stable with 0083, ProcODT 80ohm, 18-16-16-16-38 timing on those sticks (2x16 right?)
> They perform a bit worst than 2666 ProcODT 80ohm 14-14-14-14-24 however, thus I'm still using 2666.


I wish it was. I set the ProcODT to 80, and it WORKED, games played fine and such, but stability wasn't good. I don't use pstate, and am keeping the high performance profile for now. It may just be that this RAM isn't the best of the batch as well. I'll give it another try tonight, but if not, things ARE stable where they are, and I can wait a few months for those RAM improvements to come out from AMD.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> With 0081 unfortunately my CPU fan speed is always extremely low when booting. It's actually a water pump on that header. When I unplug it and plug it back in the same header, it works fine though (without changing any settings in AI Suite or BIOS). Somehow the fan speed setting from AI Suite doesn't load properly.
> 
> On another note, I'm just testing this memory setting, will report back if it's stable or not. B-Dies.


I am using an AIO cooler, plugged into the AIO connector, works fine. If you have a REAL liquid setup, have you tried the watercooling "zone" on the motherboard, instead of the CPU fan header?


----------



## Masterchief79

Unfortunately the cable is too short


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> Unfortunately the cable is too short


Also keep in mind that the CPU header is only rated for 12w while the AIO header is rated for 36w so it's probably a good idea to get an extension so you dont inadvertently exceed the headers spec (I have no clue what your pump is rated at, just an FYI).


----------



## lordzed83

9 hours id say thats a pass.


----------



## Masterchief79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Also keep in mind that the CPU header is only rated for 12w while the AIO header is rated for 36w so it's probably a good idea to get an extension so you dont inadvertently exceed the headers spec (I have no clue what your pump is rated at, just an FYI).


Good point, didn't even know that. It's rated for 1.8A 12V. Are we talking about the AIO header directly beside the CPU FAN and CPU OPT header? That I can reach. However, when I set the AIO Fan speed to 100% in AI Suite, the pump barely turns. This way, my system would definitely overheat. I thought you were talking about the W_Flow or W_Pump header ealier.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Do you have a take on the BCLK fluctuations @elmor? When I get 107.3 instead of 104.8 that means ~4 GHz instead of ~3.9 and that's like a guaranteed code 8


Maybe 100 MHz uses the internal clock, while all other values use the dedicated extra clock chip?

Btw, are ProcODT and Fail_CNT supposed to reset after each reboot?


----------



## lordzed83

@elmor i got interesting thing with my ch6. Any volts i set are higher than what i set. Like ddr i git at 1.375 and its running 1.40x. Pll i reduced to 1.79 and with that it runs around 1.809. Do some of em got it that way or woot?? 2 psu's same thing.

Other thing dunno if ya seen my post but on 079 memory timings got like stuck. Could not lower or rise any. 3x cmos clear and loaded standard ones still ware stuck. Only option to fix it was glashing other bios. Bizzare.

Besides that iw spend 20 hours playing around with 079 and 081 and sticking with 081. Runs great.

One more question. Does this mb got option to turn off HPET??? Or we just turn it off and on in windows. I assune off is better for bios oc??

Thanks. Looking forward for final version of 081


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> Good point, didn't even know that. It's rated for 1.8A 12V. Are we talking about the AIO header directly beside the CPU FAN and CPU OPT header? That I can reach. However, when I set the AIO Fan speed to 100% in AI Suite, the pump barely turns. This way, my system would definitely overheat. I thought you were talking about the W_Flow or W_Pump header ealier.


There are several elements going on here. You have the pump, and you have fans. I have never seen the AIO pump speed vary on my Corsair H110i, it is always running at around the normal max speed. The fans on my AIO will adjust speed based on what the AIO tells them to do. You may want to get an extension for your pump, make sure to get a proper 3 or 4 pin one, depending on what your pump has on it(since a 4-pin will provide more control than a 3 pin). Don't bother with checking in Windows, go direct from the BIOS screen to see what is going on.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> Good point, didn't even know that. It's rated for 1.8A 12V. Are we talking about the AIO header directly beside the CPU FAN and CPU OPT header? That I can reach. However, when I set the AIO Fan speed to 100% in AI Suite, the pump barely turns. This way, my system would definitely overheat. I thought you were talking about the W_Flow or W_Pump header ealier.


Yea, the AIO header next to CPU is a 3amp header designed for your purpose. As for your other issue, I cant help as I'm still waiting on the monoblock to get released so I can switch over


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ensate*
> 
> Tested all bios versions since release. Im currently on 0082. They all seem to fail miserably at fan control. No matter if I use AIsuite fanXpert or just he bios alone. Every so often the fans ramp to full speed on two out of the three channels (never the same 2), and wont slow down again until a reboot.
> 
> Im using water cooling with the fans set to use a temperature probe on the temperature in port. This setup ironically worked perfectly with the same cooling hardware on my previous Asus z97-a motherboard with AIsuite,
> 
> Is sorting the cooling controller on the roadmap that anyone knows of?


Can you give me exact details for reproducing? Which fan headers? Which AISuite version? Does it happen if you uninstall AISuite?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Do you have a take on the BCLK fluctuations @elmor? When I get 107.3 instead of 104.8 that means ~4 GHz instead of ~3.9 and that's like a guaranteed code 8


There is no such fluctuation, it's 100% a readout problem. Reference clock is not directly measured, but calculated using a suitable counter and prone to errors. The only platform which has hardware counters for reference clock is Skylake/Kaby Lake. Do you have any details on accuracy @Mumak?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> @elmor i got interesting thing with my ch6. Any volts i set are higher than what i set. Like ddr i git at 1.375 and its running 1.40x. Pll i reduced to 1.79 and with that it runs around 1.809. Do some of em got it that way or woot?? 2 psu's same thing.
> 
> Other thing dunno if ya seen my post but on 079 memory timings got like stuck. Could not lower or rise any. 3x cmos clear and loaded standard ones still ware stuck. Only option to fix it was glashing other bios. Bizzare.
> 
> Besides that iw spend 20 hours playing around with 079 and 081 and sticking with 081. Runs great.
> 
> One more question. Does this mb got option to turn off HPET??? Or we just turn it off and on in windows. I assune off is better for bios oc??
> 
> Thanks. Looking forward for final version of 081


Readouts are not perfect, and you won't ever get the exact same voltage as what's applied. HPET is selected based on the OS preference.


----------



## DDR4

When will the memory work 2666 MHz, dual rank, CL15 ?


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> There is no such fluctuation, it's 100% a readout problem. Reference clock is not directly measured, but calculated using a suitable counter and prone to errors. The only platform which has hardware counters for reference clock is Skylake/Kaby Lake. Do you have any details on accuracy @Mumak?


That's right - only very few CPUs allow true hardware measuring of BCLK (i.e. Skylake). For the rest we need to perform certain (often indirect) measurements to determine the BCLK and this can of course show slight fluctuations, especially under heavy system load.
HWiNFO has an option to disable BCLK "Periodic polling", so it will sample BCLK only once and don't perform periodic measurements and thus show fluctuations. I'm sorry, but there's no other way around this, as long as manufacturers don't offer a true measuring like in Skylake.


----------



## Gadfly

elmor,

How do I uninstall AI Suite? I just get an error telling me that reboot is required, even immediately after a reboot.


----------



## y0bailey

OK, so I need some advice. Am I the only one needing to go from 1T 3200 on 1002 to 2T 3200 on 083? Is this a common thing? Seems like a downgrade to me.

Should I give it another go with "training" the memory? Anyone have luck training 081-082 to avoid needing 2T 083?


----------



## DDR4

KHX2666C15D4/8G Can not start the standard profile of 2400 and 2666 MHz.
Started with the help of another one ranked DDR4 2133MHz.
A month has passed and the Asus can not do it.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> That's right - only very few CPUs allow true hardware measuring of BCLK (i.e. Skylake). For the rest we need to perform certain (often indirect) measurements to determine the BCLK and this can of course show slight fluctuations, especially under heavy system load.
> HWiNFO has an option to disable BCLK "Periodic polling", so it will sample BCLK only once and don't perform periodic measurements and thus show fluctuations. I'm sorry, but there's no other way around this, as long as manufacturers don't offer a true measuring like in Skylake.


Ah I see, didn't actually think of that. But makes sense that those incorrect readouts mostly appear for me when y-cruncher is running the FFT test which creates some minor freezes. Thanks guys!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> There is no such fluctuation, it's 100% a readout problem. Reference clock is not directly measured, but calculated using a suitable counter and prone to errors. The only platform which has hardware counters for reference clock is Skylake/Kaby Lake. Do you have any details on accuracy @Mumak?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> That's right - only very few CPUs allow true hardware measuring of BCLK (i.e. Skylake). For the rest we need to perform certain (often indirect) measurements to determine the BCLK and this can of course show slight fluctuations, especially under heavy system load.
> HWiNFO has an option to disable BCLK "Periodic polling", so it will sample BCLK only once and don't perform periodic measurements and thus show fluctuations. I'm sorry, but there's no other way around this, as long as manufacturers don't offer a true measuring like in Skylake.
Click to expand...

Will add this info to OP of my thread, +rep for clarification guys







.


----------



## SpecChum

@elmor

Appreciate it's low priority, but any updates on the new Aura app that will address the lights going completely out on some boards?

My RMA was accepted, in fact my other C6H is here now, but I don't want to swap it over if I don't have to.

How confident are we it's not a hardware issue that would require an RMA anyway?

All I did is update to 1002 and the lights haven't worked since...


----------



## madweazl

Did some more tweaking and was able to get the memory up to 3600 (3602) at 16-16-16-36 but am now running into a code 8 crash on a previously stable CPU clock (3.9ghz). Initially I thought it might be from a bigger strain on the IMC so I increased the vcore but that only seems to exacerbate the issue (crashes earlier in the run). Still playing with some settings to see if I can narrow it down further but it has me guessing for the time being.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> elmor,
> 
> How do I uninstall AI Suite? I just get an error telling me that reboot is required, even immediately after a reboot.


I know command for that . Format c: usually uninstalls everything









@elmor Thanks for clarifying how does HPET work on this motherboard/platform


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDR4*
> 
> When will the memory work 2666 MHz, dual rank, CL15 ?


I have dual rank CL16 memory, runs at 2666MHz with 0083.


----------



## gupsterg

@madweazl

SOC maybe something you wanna tweak chap. VCORE does core and cache.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> OK, so I need some advice. Am I the only one needing to go from 1T 3200 on 1002 to 2T 3200 on 083? Is this a common thing? Seems like a downgrade to me.
> 
> Should I give it another go with "training" the memory? Anyone have luck training 081-082 to avoid needing 2T 083?


0083 is a 2T BIOS, 0081 and 0082 are 1T.


----------



## Mrimstad

@elmor

I see more People mention fan header issues. And the more i think about it, the more i belive my problem with the aio header to be a aisuit issue rather than bios. I have had No misshapps after removing the software. If it is software related, maybe shoot them guys a heads upp?

Also, educated guess. Do you think we Will ever see support for 3000+MHz dual rank 32GB kits? Guess im blessed with hynix atm..


----------



## hotstocks

Guys, coming from multiple Intel builds over the years and a stringent rule that stable is only if passes all of Intel Burn Test levels. Normally this will increase cpu temps about 20C, but previous i5 and i7s all pass with same or minor voltage bump. On my Ryzen 1700, I can pass every other benchmark (realbench, prime, etc.) at 3900mhz and about 1.3875v LLC3. 3.9 is my wall basically. And can even pass the quick IBT standard, However to pass IBT at Maximum it requires a downclock to 3850mhz and a large increase in volts to about 1.43v. So my question is IBT puts an ungodly demand on a cpu, but Intel chips always pass it at same voltage or close and at same speed. This Ryzen needs to lower clock 50mhz and increase volts about .05! So is this test valid or am I being too hard on what I consider 100% stability? For a daily driver where all important information is stored and used, does Ryzen need to pass IBT at maximum or is there something that is causing this test to not work with Ryzen or be brutal on it, since no real world scenario will ever be like IBT maximum. Thanks

P.S. Do you think upgrading to an 1800x would solve this problem or get me 4ghz stable? I still have time to return this chip, it just seems that putting 1.43v into it to get 3.85Ghz is really a bad idea for 24/7/365.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @madweazl
> 
> SOC maybe something you wanna tweak chap. VCORE does core and cache.


I have been, just not sure how far I can go


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDR4*
> 
> KHX2666C15D4/8G Can not start the standard profile of 2400 and 2666 MHz.
> Started with the help of another one ranked DDR4 2133MHz.
> A month has passed and the Asus can not do it.


A lot of this depends on the exact memory. Many are running fine, but Ryzen is NOT an Intel platform, so the way your RAM negotiates won't automatically work. With that said, you also need to pick the correct BIOS version, 1T or 2T.


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> 0083 is a 2T BIOS, 0081 and 0082 are 1T.


Sorry I wasn't very clear....I cannot boot at 3200 with either 081/082, it requires 083 to boot. The same memory was fine at 3200 on 1002

AKA 1T was working, now I need 2T to be stable at 3200


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Guys, coming from multiple Intel builds over the years and a stringent rule that stable is only if passes all of Intel Burn Test levels. Normally this will increase cpu temps about 20C, but previous i5 and i7s all pass with same or minor voltage bump. On my Ryzen 1700, I can pass every other benchmark (realbench, prime, etc.) at 3900mhz and about 1.3875v LLC3. 3.9 is my wall basically. And can even pass the quick IBT standard, However to pass IBT at Maximum it requires a downclock to 3850mhz and a large increase in volts to about 1.43v. So my question is IBT puts an ungodly demand on a cpu, but Intel chips always pass it at same voltage or close and at same speed. This Ryzen needs to lower clock 50mhz and increase volts about .05! So is this test valid or am I being too hard on what I consider 100% stability? For a daily driver where all important information is stored and used, does Ryzen need to pass IBT at maximum or is there something that is causing this test to not work with Ryzen or be brutal on it, since no real world scenario will ever be like IBT maximum. Thanks


This is why there is a 1700, 1700X, and 1800X. You can't expect to take a 3.4GHz chip that is at the bottom of a QA bin for what the chip QAs at and expect to overclock as far as the other Ryzen 7 chips.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> This is why there is a 1700, 1700X, and 1800X. You can't expect to take a 3.4GHz chip that is at the bottom of a QA bin for what the chip QAs at and expect to overclock as far as the other Ryzen 7 chips.


I realize that, unless you get a golden chip. But 3850-3900 on a 1700 is pretty average. That is not my question, my question is on whether a Ryzen must pass Intel Burn Test on maximum to be considered stable, or is their an issue with that old stress test and Ryzen where it only needs to pass on standard or high? Like I said it passes every other stress test.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I have been, just not sure how far I can go


That's exactly where I am also at







Though I want to try underclocking later to make sure vcore is adequate.


----------



## Dethon

Hi @elmor
I have just tried the c6h_p0vidfix program and it does not fully work for me. Whenever I execute it, clock goes up to 4GHz (my P0 config), but that's only until an idle period makes it drop to another Pstate. After that it doesn't raise to P0 unless I execute the program again, with the same results.

Something I am doing wrong or have misunderstood?


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Sorry I wasn't very clear....I cannot boot at 3200 with either 081/082, it requires 083 to boot. The same memory was fine at 3200 on 1002
> 
> AKA 1T was working, now I need 2T to be stable at 3200


Check the ProcODT setting, as well as the other setting to tell it to test up to 5 times before failing(new options with 0079-0083). I was able to get my RAM to be unstable but work at 2933 with some tweaks, and I had NO luck previously.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I realize that, unless you get a golden chip. But 3850-3900 on a 1700 is pretty average. That is not my question, my question is on whether a Ryzen must pass Intel Burn Test on maximum to be considered stable, or is their an issue with that old stress test and Ryzen where it only needs to pass on standard or high? Like I said it passes every other stress test.


Stable is where you don't run into problems with whatever load you want to throw at it. For computer sales, you want to be able to throw EVERYTHING at it, full load for 24 hours without any crashing or other problems. Intel Burn Test is one test for that task. I consider stable anything that lets me run my machine at high/max loads for 18 hours a day and then go for two to three weeks without any sort of crash. Now, that may or may not work if Windows drivers or other programs cause problems, and then you need to figure out if your overclock is the cause of the problem, or the other programs are the key.

For many, the way I do it is probably "stable enough".


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Check the ProcODT setting, as well as the other setting to tell it to test up to 5 times before failing(new options with 0079-0083). I was able to get my RAM to be unstable but work at 2933 with some tweaks, and I had NO luck previously.


What is the "safe" range for ProcODT settings? There isn't any real documentation on it, so I'm hesitant to tweak it without understanding. I've read people putting it in the 80's, but I don't know if that is safe and what that is actually doing?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Stable is where you don't run into problems with whatever load you want to throw at it. For computer sales, you want to be able to throw EVERYTHING at it, full load for 24 hours without any crashing or other problems. Intel Burn Test is one test for that task. I consider stable anything that lets me run my machine at high/max loads for 18 hours a day and then go for two to three weeks without any sort of crash. Now, that may or may not work if Windows drivers or other programs cause problems, and then you need to figure out if your overclock is the cause of the problem, or the other programs are the key.
> 
> For many, the way I do it is probably "stable enough".


Its going to depend on every situation.

Around here you're not stable unless you run intelburntest at maximum for a million hours. Ive done all my rigs and customer rigs the same way. 15-30min run of realbench/intelutility (still uses linpack btw) then i will run it all day just on to check for idle/background task stability, in the process ill check for WHEA errors then change offset/voltage accordingly. After all thats done, ill game on it solid for a couple days and run photoshop to edit some raw/jpeg files. Thats my baseline, when i change OC i repeat the process.

My 1700x at 3.8ghz is doing it fine at 1.199v under load, hasn't crashed once, hasn't 8 coded once, ZERO WHEA errors in my final setup so for me in my case its stable.

The people running IBT for 24hrs (and unless your PC is actually maxing out all cores at 100% for 24/7 then yea) all you are doing is slowly degrading your chip. I know musmus will argue with me to the death but i really don't care. Ive been doing it this way for 15years ive never had a customer or my pc have an unstable OC. Then again its also based on usage, if someone is folding then ill run the pc folding for 36hrs and change voltage accordingly. Its all dependent, just like audio and video are.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @madweazl
> 
> SOC maybe something you wanna tweak chap. VCORE does core and cache.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I have been, just not sure how far I can go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> That's exactly where I am also at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I want to try underclocking later to make sure vcore is adequate.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Elmor's OC guide PDF in OP, bottom of page 6 > 4. Safe voltage ranges







.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> What is the "safe" range for ProcODT settings? There isn't any real documentation on it, so I'm hesitant to tweak it without understanding. I've read people putting it in the 80's, but I don't know if that is safe and what that is actually doing?


I went up to 80, and didn't go beyond in order to POST at 2933(on the memory I have). Even then, I saw my machine was acting strange, and a couple of BSoD issues made me pull it back to 2667 and auto for the value. In May, AMD should release the next update for the BIOS, and 1-3 weeks after that is when we should get the BIOS versions based on it. With any luck, that will fix the memory issues that SOME people have had.

I just look at my system performance and while I am going to tweak with it to improve my performance, I don't feel I need to go to extremes to be satisfied with my build.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Guys, coming from multiple Intel builds over the years and a stringent rule that stable is only if passes all of Intel Burn Test levels. Normally this will increase cpu temps about 20C, but previous i5 and i7s all pass with same or minor voltage bump. On my Ryzen 1700, I can pass every other benchmark (realbench, prime, etc.) at 3900mhz and about 1.3875v LLC3. 3.9 is my wall basically. And can even pass the quick IBT standard, However to pass IBT at Maximum it requires a downclock to 3850mhz and a large increase in volts to about 1.43v. So my question is IBT puts an ungodly demand on a cpu, but Intel chips always pass it at same voltage or close and at same speed. This Ryzen needs to lower clock 50mhz and increase volts about .05! So is this test valid or am I being too hard on what I consider 100% stability? For a daily driver where all important information is stored and used, does Ryzen need to pass IBT at maximum or is there something that is causing this test to not work with Ryzen or be brutal on it, since no real world scenario will ever be like IBT maximum. Thanks
> 
> P.S. Do you think upgrading to an 1800x would solve this problem or get me 4ghz stable? I still have time to return this chip, it just seems that putting 1.43v into it to get 3.85Ghz is really a bad idea for 24/7/365.


From my exepirience if i can pass 3xmaximum its stable. If i cant pass that then when encoding videos from gopro system can crash. Thats why i see IBT as best torture stability test out there followed by Realbench then prime and lastAida.

Before im moving to IBT max i first run very high as fast check.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Elmor's OC guide PDF in OP, bottom of page 6 > 4. Safe voltage ranges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yea, I've seen that posted and that is what I've used for the most part but it seems other sources are saying 1.25 is OK as well.

It has been toasty here today and I believe the issue is temperature related; once my CPU (tctl) breaks about 71° the stability looks to go down the toilet. I need EK to finish up that monoblock so I can get back to work.

Edit: thinking about this some more, I've actually had this overclock (3.9) quite a bit higher (tctl wise) before without issue. I wonder if something else on the motherboard is getting to toasty? Something else to investigate I guess.


----------



## Ensate

Hi Elmor,

The current version of AIsuite Im using is 1.01.72 (the latest version from the Asus main site at time of writing). The version I used with the z97-a was 1.01.49. The crosshair VI hero and ryzen has gone into an existing system with known working cooling setup. Its all water cooling. The pump is powered from the psu so not from the motherboard, it just gives rpms back to the wpump header for monitoring. The fans are split into three groups of three using pwm fan pslitters. These are connected to the chassis fan headers. I have an aquacomputer in line water temperature sensor plugged into the temperature in header on the crosshair. This shows up correctly in the bios and AIsuite with the water temp. I use this as the input for the fan curve in the bios. I also do the same with AIsuite.

The issue is that the fans dont follow the fan curves. They either run at the minimum speed (around 250rpm) or flat out. there is no in between. if I use only the bios (no AIsuite installed) to control it, the fans ramp up instantly to 100% and down to 15% at either end of the curve. If I use AIsuite, they ramp up, but NEVER ramp down until I restart.

The fans are Noctua NF-f12 pwm fans.

The same hardware worked flawlessly on the older Asus z97-a board configured with the either the bios or AIsuite. I know there are a lot of issues to work through with the bioses currently, and appreciate all the work thats going in


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ensate*
> 
> Hi Elmor,
> 
> The current version of AIsuite Im using is 1.01.72 (the latest version from the Asus main site at time of writing). The version I used with the z97-a was 1.01.49. The crosshair VI hero and ryzen has gone into an existing system with known working cooling setup. Its all water cooling. The pump is powered from the psu so not from the motherboard, it just gives rpms back to the wpump header for monitoring. The fans are split into three groups of three using pwm fan pslitters. These are connected to the chassis fan headers. I have an aquacomputer in line water temperature sensor plugged into the temperature in header on the crosshair. This shows up correctly in the bios and AIsuite with the water temp. I use this as the input for the fan curve in the bios. I also do the same with AIsuite.
> 
> The issue is that the fans dont follow the fan curves. They either run at the minimum speed (around 250rpm) or flat out. there is no in between. if I use only the bios (no AIsuite installed) to control it, the fans ramp up instantly to 100% and down to 15% at either end of the curve. If I use AIsuite, they ramp up, but NEVER ramp down until I restart.
> 
> The fans are Noctua NF-f12 pwm fans.
> 
> The same hardware worked flawlessly on the older Asus z97-a board configured with the either the bios or AIsuite. I know there are a lot of issues to work through with the bioses currently, and appreciate all the work thats going in


I know this may be a crazy question, but for the fans, do you have them set to PWM or DC in the BIOS?


----------



## Ensate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> I know this may be a crazy question, but for the fans, do you have them set to PWM or DC in the BIOS?


Yeah. Just checked again in the bios and they are all set to pwm.


----------



## madweazl

Nothing abnormally toasty; pretty sure the OC (CPU+Mem) just isnt stable at those temps. 3500 does work fine like another member had posted earlier. More tweaks...


----------



## OnSync

Ok, finally getting my Ryzen build possibly this Wednesday, just after Windows 10 Creators Update









Anyone on stable Ryzen build atm? If so, could someone *PLEASE* share their settings?

My PC parts:
Ryzen 1700X
Asus ROG Crosshair VI (*which BIOS should I use - 1002 or those just released?*)
G.Skill RipJaws V 16GB 3200CL14
Corsair TX650
EVGA 980Ti
Noctua NH-D14 (modified version + fans replaced with JetFlo 120 RED LED)


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnSync*
> 
> Ok, finally getting my Ryzen build possibly this Wednesday, just after Windows 10 Creators Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone on stable Ryzen build atm? If so, could someone *PLEASE* share their settings?
> 
> My PC parts:
> Ryzen 1700X
> Asus ROG Crosshair VI (*which BIOS should I use - 1002 or those just released?*)
> G.Skill RipJaws V 16GB 3200CL14
> Corsair TX650
> EVGA 980Ti
> Noctua NH-D14 (modified version + fans replaced with JetFlo 120 RED LED)


BIOS 0082. For 4 sticks 0083 is better for stability.

You can try 40x multiplier and starting with 1.4v. There you can go up or down depending on stability.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnSync*
> 
> Ok, finally getting my Ryzen build possibly this Wednesday, just after Windows 10 Creators Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone on stable Ryzen build atm? If so, could someone *PLEASE* share their settings?
> 
> My PC parts:
> Ryzen 1700X
> Asus ROG Crosshair VI (*which BIOS should I use - 1002 or those just released?*)
> G.Skill RipJaws V 16GB 3200CL14
> Corsair TX650
> EVGA 980Ti
> Noctua NH-D14 (modified version + fans replaced with JetFlo 120 RED LED)


I think most of us have figured out the stable settings now. Without your part number I'm not sure if you have the same ram as I do. However, I'm using BIOS 0082 with 3200MHz DOCP ram flawlessly at 3950MHz cpu stable. All settings are on auto for voltage and it's not too high.


----------



## OnSync

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> BIOS 0082. For 4 sticks 0083 is better for stability.


Cheers, I only have that 2x8GB stick so I go with 0082.
How about OC? I mean do I need to change anything else?
I want 1700X to run at least at 3,9 with 3200 MHz RAM. Nothing else really. At least not atm, later I want to OC the RAM when that becomes possible.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnSync*
> 
> Cheers, I only have that 2x8GB stick so I go with 0082.
> How about OC? I mean do I need to change anything else?
> I want 1700X to run at least at 3,9 with 3200 MHz RAM. Nothing else really. At least not atm, later I want to OC the RAM when that becomes possible.


You will not have any problem with a 3.9OC. The voltage range you want to try is 1.35v-1.45v. As every chip is different I cannot say you a magic number for the voltage.

I use Vcore: 1.45v LLC4
SOC: 1.15V LLC Auto
DRAM: 1.41V


----------



## OnSync

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> You will not have any problem with a 3.9OC. The voltage range you want to try is 1.35v-1.45v. As every chip is different I cannot say you a magic number for the voltage.
> 
> I use Vcore: 1.45v LLC4
> SOC: 1.15V LLC Auto
> DRAM: 1.41V


Ok, well I'm usually bad when it comes to luck... but ye.. will see. Thanks man.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> I think most of us have figured out the stable settings now. Without your part number I'm not sure if you have the same ram as I do. However, I'm using BIOS 0082 with 3200MHz DOCP ram flawlessly at 3950MHz cpu stable. All settings are on auto for voltage and it's not too high.


*F4-3200C14D-16GVR*
Yea, I'm still waiting for the parts. Had a huge dilemma with RAMs cuz the store had very limited amount of some them. I had to change from 3600 CL16, because I would have to wait another month...
It's perfect tho, Windows 10 Creators Update is released tomorrow, so I can install that directly instead of W10 and then update.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Nothing abnormally toasty; pretty sure the OC (CPU+Mem) just isnt stable at those temps. 3500 does work fine like another member had posted earlier. More tweaks...


Well there goes that theory! Back at it...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://flic.kr/p/TFpdhU


----------



## icebalm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can you give me exact instructions on what to set (starting from CMOS defaults) in order to reproduce?


Yes, from CMOS defaults go into Boot -> CSM. Change ANY of the settings, for example I disable the CSM entirely because I want UEFI only. Then save and reset.
Go back into BIOS and go to Advanced, then go into any of the options, for example go into CPU Options and change SVM Mode, you'll notice it changes for all options on that screen, and more, it changes for all options on all screens in Advanced!


----------



## pig666eon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> You will not have any problem with a 3.9OC. The voltage range you want to try is 1.35v-1.45v. As every chip is different I cannot say you a magic number for the voltage.
> 
> I use Vcore: 1.45v LLC4
> SOC: 1.15V LLC Auto
> DRAM: 1.41V


is that so you can get 3.9?


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pig666eon*
> 
> is that so you can get 3.9?


Yup.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Yup.


You could probably run about 1.41 with LLC 5 and achieve the same stability and no fluctuations on the vcore (SVI2).


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> You could probably run about 1.41 with LLC 5 and achieve the same stability and no fluctuations on the vcore (SVI2). .


That is probably true. But at the end, temps will be the same @ 100%. LLC5 will only help if CPU is not at 100% which is great.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Its going to depend on every situation.
> 
> Around here you're not stable unless you run intelburntest at maximum for a million hours. Ive done all my rigs and customer rigs the same way. 15-30min run of realbench/intelutility (still uses linpack btw) then i will run it all day just on to check for idle/background task stability, in the process ill check for WHEA errors then change offset/voltage accordingly. After all thats done, ill game on it solid for a couple days and run photoshop to edit some raw/jpeg files. Thats my baseline, when i change OC i repeat the process.
> 
> My 1700x at 3.8ghz is doing it fine at 1.199v under load, hasn't crashed once, hasn't 8 coded once, ZERO WHEA errors in my final setup so for me in my case its stable.
> 
> The people running IBT for 24hrs (and unless your PC is actually maxing out all cores at 100% for 24/7 then yea) all you are doing is slowly degrading your chip. I know musmus will argue with me to the death but i really don't care. Ive been doing it this way for 15years ive never had a customer or my pc have an unstable OC. Then again its also based on usage, if someone is folding then ill run the pc folding for 36hrs and change voltage accordingly. Its all dependent, just like audio and video are.


Amen brotha, sista, or other.

i'm going to aim for better oc's, but to hell with roastin my chip running over demanding stress tests all day. if it can survive 1 or 2 hours of a stress test, any one of them, good to go! and imo a whea error here and there under full load doesnt really bother me. i dont have any games that can put a voltage dropping load on my cpu, and when i run into one im good for llc3.


----------



## Zamoldac

Suddenly my board doesn't shutdown properly, it restarts instead. I think i saw this issue here before, can't remember what was the fix







. This is after 2+ weeks of ok operation.
I'm on bios 1002.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> That is probably true. But at the end, temps will be the same @ 100%. LLC5 will only help if CPU is not at 100% which is great.


Under load, yes, the temps would [likely] be the same. Everywhere else your temps will drop. LLC 5 isnt there for stability, it is there to maintain the voltage you selected and want it to run at, when you need it to.


----------



## pig666eon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Yup.


with a 1700x? sorry im just wondering why its so high, i dont think i have a good chip compared to some of the guys on here but im at 1.312v at 3.9ghz auto llc so that v is under load, im having trouble going past that tho regardless what voltage im throwing at it


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Under load, yes, the temps would [likely] be the same. Everywhere else your temps will drop. LLC 5 isnt there for stability, it is there to maintain the voltage you selected and want it to run at, when you need it to.


well, sometimes that llc is the difference between crash and pass.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> well, sometimes that llc is the difference between crash and pass.


If that is the case, the vcore is too low.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Under load, yes, the temps would [likely] be the same. Everywhere else your temps will drop. LLC 5 isnt there for stability, it is there to maintain the voltage you selected and want it to run at, when you need it to.


At LLC4 and 1.45v it sits idle at 1.45v and load at 1.45-1.46ish. LLC5 would actually increase it more. My CPU needs 1.460v to be stable 100% CPU. If LLC5 at 1.41V sets the load voltage to 1.46V it will be ok.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pig666eon*
> 
> with a 1700x? sorry im just wondering why its so high, i dont think i have a good chip compared to some of the guys on here but im at 1.312v at 3.9ghz auto llc so that v is under load, im having trouble going past that tho regardless what voltage im throwing at it


1700, I must have the ****tiest chip ever made.


----------



## Gadfly

Not sure who asked, but here are my settings

BIOS 1002
4.1ghz
Multiplier 41, BCLK 100
1.41v vcore, LLC3
1.0 vSOC
1.8v PLL
Memory Frequency DDR 3200
Dram voltage 1.35v
Manual DRAM timings 14-14-14-36
1.4v DRAM Boot
Spread spectrum disabled
Sense MI skew disabled
M.2 link Gen 3


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> At LLC4 and 1.45v it sits idle at 1.45v and load at 1.45-1.46ish. LLC5 would actually increase it more. My CPU needs 1.460v to be stable 100% CPU. If LLC5 at 1.41V sets the load voltage to 1.46V it will be ok.


Impossible for me to say exactly where it would sit but it was a best guess. My point is it wouldnt need to be set to 1.45 24/7; not that I'm concerned with the power usage differences but less voltage is always a good thing if it isnt needed.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> P.S. Do you think upgrading to an 1800x would solve this problem or get me 4ghz stable? I still have time to return this chip, it just seems that putting 1.43v into it to get 3.85Ghz is really a bad idea for 24/7/365.


Well it is likely, according to Silicon Lottery "As of 3/13/17, the top 73% of 1800Xs were able to hit 4.0GHz or greater."

And they sell the 4 ghz binned CPU's for $499.

https://siliconlottery.com/collections/all/products/1800x40g


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> If that is the case, the vcore is too low.


nah vcore increase isnt the only option if youre still at llc1.

i think someone went into this a while ago, but if you need say 1.426 under load to escape 8crash and you know you have a vdrop of 0.05 ish then its either raise your voltage to 1.475 or higher or utiluze LLC. for my 4150 mhz profile, its either llc3 or 1.5v setting, and same for my 4200mhz tho no choice but to exceed 1.5v....


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> nah vcore increase isnt the only option if youre still at llc1.
> 
> i think someone went into this a while ago, but if you need say 1.426 under load to escape 8crash and you know you have a vdrop of 0.05 ish then its either raise your voltage to 1.475 or higher or utiluze LLC. for my 4150 mhz profile, its either llc3 or 1.5v setting, and same for my 4200mhz tho no choice but to exceed 1.5v....


I'm not following what you're trying to explain there. The purpose of LLC is to compensate for vdroop.


----------



## muffins

i was going to wait for 1102 but went ahead and flashed to 0081. i noticed 0081, unlike 1002, auto detects the correct frequency and timings of the default jedec standard on gskills flare x 16gb 3200mhz kit, as 2400 16-16-16-16-39, but still auto dram voltage to 1.35v's instead of 1.2v's. at least it auto detects timings and frequency correctly now. haven't tried 3200mhz yet. i know it worked on 1002, and of course my gaming 5, but just don't feel like messing around with soc voltage because on 1002 at least, soc voltage wasn't "stable." hwinfo showed a lot of fluctuations. it defaults to 1.15v's for 3200 and hwinfo showed fluctuations, even at idle to 1.19v's. at 2400 my soc voltage auto's to 1.0v's and it stays within 1.0v's, even with 0081. oh, and i also had the double boot issue at 3200. it still booted successfully, but if i left my computer off, even plugged in, for a few hours, it would reboot twice before posting on the second reboot. strangely this never happened at 3200 on my gaming 5.

in terms of the new microcode improvements, i did notice a 6ns reduction in latency that amd noted in aida64 with my ram at 2400. ~87ns now instead of ~93ns. i might try 3200 later to see how much lower the latency dropped at 3200. last time i tried it was, iirc, ~67ns at 3200.

i know a lot of people are really pushing for overclocks, but i just want to run my 1800x on auto with xfr and my ram at its rated speed... safely and stable lol. i like the crosshair for more than just its overclocking capabilities.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I'm not following what you're trying to explain there. The purpose of LLC is to compensate for vdroop.


yes, but with purpose. you dont set for the compensation if you dont need the compensation. its as optional as simply raising your vcore when more under-load voltage is required.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> yes, but with purpose. you dont set for the compensation if you dont need the compensation. its as optional as simply raising your vcore when more under-load voltage is required.


Oh, I certainly agree but that begs the question, do you really need that much vcore if no LLC is needed? And to that point, LLC 5 is the only one capable of maintaining the vcore set in BIOS on my board (as read via SVI2 in HWiNFO).


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Impossible for me to say exactly where it would sit but it was a best guess. My point is it wouldnt need to be set to 1.45 24/7; not that I'm concerned with the power usage differences but less voltage is always a good thing if it isnt needed.


So I am getting:

3.9Ghz: 1.45625v / LLC4 (1.46v real)
3.85Ghz: 1.35v / LLC3 (1.33-1.35v real)

Can this be true?

This lowers my load temps from 72ºC to 58ºC (h115i AM3 / Silent Fan / Silent Pump)


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Oh, I certainly agree but that begs the question, do you really need that much vcore if no LLC is needed? And to that point, LLC 5 is the only one capable of maintaining the vcore set in BIOS on my board (as read via SVI2 in HWiNFO).


another question is do you want to potentially exceed the voltage level considered good for day to day or can you get away with setting better load compensation. i could certainly do my 4.2ghz under load for a duration without exceeding 1.5v if i were willing to go to llc5.... but im not







. my 4150mhz situation is not as extreme. either set 1.5v, or i can sit at 1.47ish and llc3 to produce the same results with less all-the-time voltage. it becomes more of an issue the closer you get the your speed wall.


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Well it is likely, according to Silicon Lottery "As of 3/13/17, the top 73% of 1800Xs were able to hit 4.0GHz or greater."
> 
> And they sell the 4 ghz binned CPU's for $499.
> 
> https://siliconlottery.com/collections/all/products/1800x40g


There's a 4.0Ghz 1700 available for $120 less. Just saying.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> There's a 4.0Ghz 1700 available for $120 less. Just saying.


Oh absolutely...

I was mainly pointing the the commonality of potential clock speeds. A 4.0 1700 is far more rare than a 4.0 1800x


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Oh absolutely...
> 
> I was mainly pointing the the commonality of potential clock speeds. A 4.0 1700 is far more rare than a 4.0 1800x


And in the event of undervolting you can get a nice quiet system because that 1700 will be more efficient.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> There's a 4.0Ghz 1700 available for $120 less. Just saying.


am i reading their web page correctly? are they selling 1700x and 1800x's for LESS than retail msrp? i see them selling a 1800x they certify for 3.9ghz for $479.99 and a 1700x @ 3.8ghz for $344.99.... while 1700x and 1800x sell msrp for $399 and $499 respectfully.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> am i reading their web page correctly? are they selling 1700x and 1800x's for LESS than retail msrp? i see them selling a 1800x they certify for 3.9ghz for $479.99 and a 1700x @ 3.8ghz for $344.99.... while 1700x and 1800x sell msrp for $399 and $499 respectfully.


Yes, apparently they discount the worst binned chips to get rid of them, and more than make up the profit on the premium prices for the highest binned chips.


----------



## Tyrluk

I have the G.Skill Trident Z RGB 2x8GB 3200MHz CL14 kit with part number F4-3200C14D-16GTZR. These are running on my ASUS C6H board with a Ryzen 1700. Memory modules have the serial number where digit five starts A500 so supposedly they are Samsung B-Die.

Thought I would post my experience so far with the memory as I've seen a lot of people with the same memory either say (1) this memory should work with no tweaks or (2) it is not working for them.

So far I have been unable to get 3200MHz stable with any timings, voltages, 1T/2T, and every beta UEFI released to date (including 1001, 1002, 0079, 0081, 0082, 0083).

I have reset UEFI to defaults, no other overclocking, and tried to set memory both via DOCP and manual. Also tried setting DRAM voltage & boot voltage to 1.45v, SoC to 1.2v, loosened memory timings to 18-18-18-38, tried ProcODT up to 80, etc. I have tried one change at a time and then multiple changes together. Nothing works for 3200MHz -- the system just attempts training, fails with code 0d, reboots, and resets to 2133MHz.

Running the kit at 2933MHz with its rated timings of 14-14-14-34 and 1.35v works great -- no issues at all.

I have gone through every single page of this thread, up to this point, and have tried so many suggestions that those before me have posted. I emailed G.Skill support explaining what I have tried so far and their response was "try one module at a time and try more SoC voltage" however that has not helped. I am waiting for another response back from them although they are replying rather slow.

At this point I have a few days left to either keep the memory or return it and try something else. I did order another kit of the exact same memory and will try that -- thinking perhaps the first set I ordered has some defect.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> another question is do you want to potentially exceed the voltage level considered good for day to day or do you want better load compensation...


Again, you've lost me. You can have both of those with the appropriate LLC (be it 1 or 5).


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrluk*
> 
> I have the G.Skill Trident Z RGB 2x8GB 3200MHz CL14 kit with part number F4-3200C14D-16GTZR. These are running on my ASUS C6H board with a Ryzen 1700. Memory modules have the serial number where digit five starts A500 so supposedly they are Samsung B-Die.
> 
> Thought I would post my experience so far with the memory as I've seen a lot of people with the same memory either say (1) this memory should work with no tweaks or (2) it is not working for them.
> 
> So far I have been unable to get 3200MHz stable with any timings, voltages, 1T/2T, and every beta UEFI released to date (including 1001, 1002, 0079, 0081, 0082, 0083).
> 
> I have reset UEFI to defaults, no other overclocking, and tried to set memory both via DOCP and manual. Also tried setting DRAM voltage & boot voltage to 1.45v, SoC to 1.2v, loosened memory timings to 18-18-18-38, tried ProcODT up to 80, etc. I have tried one change at a time and then multiple changes together. Nothing works for 3200MHz -- the system just attempts training, fails with code 0d, reboots, and resets to 2133MHz.
> 
> Running the kit at 2933MHz with its rated timings of 14-14-14-34 and 1.35v works great -- no issues at all.
> 
> I have gone through every single page of this thread, up to this point, and have tried so many suggestions that those before me have posted. I emailed G.Skill support explaining what I have tried so far and their response was "try one module at a time and try more SoC voltage" however that has not helped. I am waiting for another response back from them although they are replying rather slow.
> 
> At this point I have a few days left to either keep the memory or return it and try something else. I did order another kit of the exact same memory and will try that -- thinking perhaps the first set I ordered has some defect.


either the imc in your 1700 simply can't handle 3200 or some issue with the ram. i'm leaning more towards the 1700 since i've seen a few posts over the month of people not able to hit higher than 2933mhz, even with samsung single rank chips after trying different kits. ryzen only officially, as of now, supports up to 2666mhz ratio. anything higher is considered an overclock. there's some more restrictions and exceptions but generally speaking, 2666mhz is the official max.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Yes, apparently they discount the worst binned chips to get rid of them, and more than make up the profit on the premium prices for the highest binned chips.


wow. can save a few if you don't care hitting the highest clocks.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> either the imc in your 1700 simply can't handle 3200 or some issue with the ram. i'm leaning more towards the 1700 since i've seen a few posts over the month of people not able to hit higher than 2933mhz, even with samsung single rank chips after trying different kits. ryzen only officially, as of now, supports up to 2666mhz ratio. anything higher is considered an overclock.
> wow. can save a few if you don't care hitting the highest clocks.


I've gone through 2 x G.Skill 14-14-14-34 kits, both same, can't boot at 3200 consistently.

it's either the board or the CPU, but that's the weird thing tho that i've said before, if I bump the vboot up it will boot on the 3rd go every time, except on a windows reboot.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> So I am getting:
> 
> 3.9Ghz: 1.45625v / LLC4 (1.46v real)
> 3.85Ghz: 1.35v / LLC3 (1.33-1.35v real)
> 
> Can this be true?
> 
> This lowers my load temps from 72ºC to 58ºC (h115i AM3 / Silent Fan / Silent Pump)


Yea, that is a huge increase in voltage relatively speaking.


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> ... en route to the unattainable ideal
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?92096-new-bios-revisions&p=641281&viewfull=1#post641281


0604 reportedly with AGESA update is out for Prime X370-Pro on Asus server (change link manually from 0515 to 0604).

Any ETA for the C6H "unattainable" in Raja's words release (not a test version)? And will 1102 have the microcode or wait till 0079 gets tested?


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I've gone through 2 x G.Skill 14-14-14-34 kits, both same, can't boot at 3200 consistently.
> 
> it's either the board or the CPU, but that's the weird thing tho that i've said before, if I bump the vboot up it will boot on the 3rd go every time, except on a windows reboot.


oh without a doubt it could be the board too. i've seen some behavior differences with the same exact kit on both my crosshair and my previous gaming 5, such as two boots to post when cold or warm booting after being off for a few hours at 3200mhz with my crosshair while my gaming 5 never had such an issue.

but when it comes to hitting 3200mhz, or even 2933mhz, i've seen people on different boards complain of the same issue. even after trying different kits. i've seen a few complain they couldn't even boot at 2133mhz, with different kits. which really makes me believe its the cpu imc.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> oh without a doubt it could be the board too. i've seen some behavior differences with the same exact kit on both my crosshair and my previous gaming 5, such as two boots to post when cold or warm booting after being off for a few hours at 3200mhz with my crosshair while my gaming 5 never had such an issue.
> 
> but when it comes to hitting 3200mhz, or even 2933mhz, i've seen people on different boards complain of the same issue. even after trying different kits. i've seen a few complain they couldn't even boot at 2133mhz, with different kits. which really makes me believe its the cpu imc.


Yeah, plus I get a different code to everyone else. Most seem to get F9 -> 0d but I get F9 -> 8 then obviously a reboot.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> 0604 reportedly with AGESA update is out for Prime X370-Pro on Asus server (change link manually from 0515 to 0604).
> 
> Any ETA for the C6H "unattainable" in Raja's words release (not a test version)? And will 1102 have the microcode or wait till 0079 gets tested?


0079 went to 0081, 0082, and 0083. Since 0081 is a 1T BIOS, the release version won't be great for those with 2T memory(again). 0083 works fairly well, though my memory won't work at 2933, it is ALMOST there.


----------



## murrayd222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrluk*
> 
> I have the G.Skill Trident Z RGB 2x8GB 3200MHz CL14 kit with part number F4-3200C14D-16GTZR. These are running on my ASUS C6H board with a Ryzen 1700. Memory modules have the serial number where digit five starts A500 so supposedly they are Samsung B-Die.
> 
> Thought I would post my experience so far with the memory as I've seen a lot of people with the same memory either say (1) this memory should work with no tweaks or (2) it is not working for them.
> 
> So far I have been unable to get 3200MHz stable with any timings, voltages, 1T/2T, and every beta UEFI released to date (including 1001, 1002, 0079, 0081, 0082, 0083).
> 
> I have reset UEFI to defaults, no other overclocking, and tried to set memory both via DOCP and manual. Also tried setting DRAM voltage & boot voltage to 1.45v, SoC to 1.2v, loosened memory timings to 18-18-18-38, tried ProcODT up to 80, etc. I have tried one change at a time and then multiple changes together. Nothing works for 3200MHz -- the system just attempts training, fails with code 0d, reboots, and resets to 2133MHz.
> 
> Running the kit at 2933MHz with its rated timings of 14-14-14-34 and 1.35v works great -- no issues at all.
> 
> I have gone through every single page of this thread, up to this point, and have tried so many suggestions that those before me have posted. I emailed G.Skill support explaining what I have tried so far and their response was "try one module at a time and try more SoC voltage" however that has not helped. I am waiting for another response back from them although they are replying rather slow.
> 
> At this point I have a few days left to either keep the memory or return it and try something else. I did order another kit of the exact same memory and will try that -- thinking perhaps the first set I ordered has some defect.


Not sure of my serial number, but I'm in the same situation with the same kit. Mine were made March 2017...I do remember that.


----------



## Tyrluk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> either the imc in your 1700 simply can't handle 3200 or some issue with the ram. i'm leaning more towards the 1700 since i've seen a few posts over the month of people not able to hit higher than 2933mhz, even with samsung single rank chips after trying different kits. ryzen only officially, as of now, supports up to 2666mhz ratio. anything higher is considered an overclock. there's some more restrictions and exceptions but generally speaking, 2666mhz is the official max.
> wow. can save a few if you don't care hitting the highest clocks.


I did just get a response from G.Skill which may lead to something here with the 1700 just being unable to do 3200MHz memory reliably. See the question and response from my email with G.Skill below --

*Tyrluk:* Are you aware of any issue with the Ryzen CPU integrated memory controller where they would *not* be able to run the memory at 3200MHz?
*G.Skill:* Yes, generally the 1800X or 1700X is required for DDR4-3200.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrluk*
> 
> I did just get a response from G.Skill which may lead to something here with the 1700 just being unable to do 3200MHz memory reliably. See the question and response from my email with G.Skill below --
> 
> *Tyrluk:* Are you aware of any issue with the Ryzen CPU integrated memory controller where they would *not* be able to run the memory at 3200MHz?
> *G.Skill:* Yes, generally the 1800X or 1700X is required for DDR4-3200.


Do i hear reason to get at bare minimum 1700x?!

well 1700 is still a good budget 8core. it still comes down to the silicone lottery.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrluk*
> 
> I did just get a response from G.Skill which may lead to something here with the 1700 just being unable to do 3200MHz memory reliably. See the question and response from my email with G.Skill below --
> 
> *Tyrluk:* Are you aware of any issue with the Ryzen CPU integrated memory controller where they would *not* be able to run the memory at 3200MHz?
> *G.Skill:* Yes, generally the 1800X or 1700X is required for DDR4-3200.


I don't buy that to be honest, they're voltage binned; I have doubts the IMC is even tested above 2666Mhz as that's the "official" limits..

Anyone here with an X chip that can't get 3200 with B-Die?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrluk*
> 
> I did just get a response from G.Skill which may lead to something here with the 1700 just being unable to do 3200MHz memory reliably. See the question and response from my email with G.Skill below --
> 
> *Tyrluk:* Are you aware of any issue with the Ryzen CPU integrated memory controller where they would *not* be able to run the memory at 3200MHz?
> *G.Skill:* Yes, generally the 1800X or 1700X is required for DDR4-3200.


Sounds like a convenient excuse but who knows.


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrluk*
> 
> I did just get a response from G.Skill which may lead to something here with the 1700 just being unable to do 3200MHz memory reliably. See the question and response from my email with G.Skill below --
> 
> *Tyrluk:* Are you aware of any issue with the Ryzen CPU integrated memory controller where they would *not* be able to run the memory at 3200MHz?
> *G.Skill:* Yes, generally the 1800X or 1700X is required for DDR4-3200.


I feel like this is how false rumors get started.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> I feel like this is how false rumors get started.


I've already told all my friends.


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Do i hear reason to get at bare minimum 1700x?!
> 
> well 1700 is still a good budget 8core. it still comes down to the silicone lottery.


I had 3200-16 (TridentZ with Hynix M-die) run fine with 1800X at 3200-16 on two motherboards (C6H bios 0702 and X370-Pro bios 0502) then no better than 2933 with 1700X (tried bios 0502, 0504, 0511, 0515). Reverted to 1800X. Easy both times at 3200 just set speed and timings and it works.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> I had 3200-16 (TridentZ with Hynix M-die) run fine with 1800X at 3200-16 on two motherboards (C6H bios 0702 and X370-Pro bios 0502) then no better than 2933 with 1700X (tried bios 0502, 0504, 0511, 0515). Reverted to 1800X. Easy both times at 3200 just set speed and timings and it works.


Silicone lottery







Maybe ram lottery to boot.


----------



## Karagra

Uhh... If this is true why does my 1700 run fine at 3.9ghz and 3600mhz 16-16-16-16-36-1T 1.37v? I can boot at 4.2ghz from testing just the temps/voltage are a issue for me at 24/7 (due to this I never tried to get 4.2 stable.) Boot and stable are two different games.


----------



## serfeldon

This really ins't an overclocking question sorry. I am deciding on which fans to buy. I am going with be quiet! Silentwings 3 High Speed 120mm fans. They make them in both PWM and non-PWM versions. I am in Canada and can't find the PWM versions here. I could get the PWM versions from the US at a slightly higher cost. It there any real advantages/disadvantages to either PWM or non-PWM on this motherboard? Will both use the same amount of power at the same speeds?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrluk*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have the G.Skill Trident Z RGB 2x8GB 3200MHz CL14 kit with part number F4-3200C14D-16GTZR. These are running on my ASUS C6H board with a Ryzen 1700. Memory modules have the serial number where digit five starts A500 so supposedly they are Samsung B-Die.
> 
> Thought I would post my experience so far with the memory as I've seen a lot of people with the same memory either say (1) this memory should work with no tweaks or (2) it is not working for them.
> 
> So far I have been unable to get 3200MHz stable with any timings, voltages, 1T/2T, and every beta UEFI released to date (including 1001, 1002, 0079, 0081, 0082, 0083).
> 
> I have reset UEFI to defaults, no other overclocking, and tried to set memory both via DOCP and manual. Also tried setting DRAM voltage & boot voltage to 1.45v, SoC to 1.2v, loosened memory timings to 18-18-18-38, tried ProcODT up to 80, etc. I have tried one change at a time and then multiple changes together. Nothing works for 3200MHz -- the system just attempts training, fails with code 0d, reboots, and resets to 2133MHz.
> 
> Running the kit at 2933MHz with its rated timings of 14-14-14-34 and 1.35v works great -- no issues at all.
> 
> I have gone through every single page of this thread, up to this point, and have tried so many suggestions that those before me have posted. I emailed G.Skill support explaining what I have tried so far and their response was "try one module at a time and try more SoC voltage" however that has not helped. I am waiting for another response back from them although they are replying rather slow.
> 
> At this point I have a few days left to either keep the memory or return it and try something else. I did order another kit of the exact same memory and will try that -- thinking perhaps the first set I ordered has some defect.


Your CPU reads like my 1st CPU, it would do 2933MHz 14-14-14-34-1T with stock VBOOT/VDIMM and small bump to SOC (0.825V to 0.900V). But it would not do 3200MHz wilth even the VCORE for 3.9GHz OC on 3.8GHz, even SOC upto 1.05V did not help.

My 2nd CPU does 3200MHz like "a duck to water". Both are R7 1700.


----------



## Timur Born

I have three different G.Skill 3200-CL14 kits here (Ripjaws V, Flare X, TridentZ, they all seem to more reliably post/boot at full speed when I use BLCK OC + 2400 profile compared to using 100 BCLK + 3200 profile. I find this kind of strange, because the 2400 profile is even supposed to use more aggressive timings and the BCLK OC is another variable for stability.

Currently I am trying to get 3600-14-16-16 stable. Before I tried 3200-12-14-14-14.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I have three different G.Skill 3200-CL14 kits here (Ripjaws V, Flare X, TridentZ, they all seem to more reliably post/boot at full speed when I use BLCK OC + 2400 profile compared to using 100 BCLK + 3200 profile. I find this kind of strange, because the 2400 profile is even supposed to use more aggressive timings and the BCLK OC is another variable for stability.
> 
> Currently I am trying to get 3600-14-16-16 stable. Seems to need quite some voltage on DRAM, though. Before I tried 3200-12-14-14-14.


Have you been able to get your 64gb set reasonably beyond 3200?


----------



## Tyrluk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I don't buy that to be honest, they're voltage binned; I have doubts the IMC is even tested above 2666Mhz as that's the "official" limits..
> 
> Anyone here with an X chip that can't get 3200 with B-Die?


Right, I would not have thought that to be a possible root cause either.

Especially given that AMD posted a picture of a Ryzen 1700 running DDR4-3400 on an ASUS C6H board on 2017-02-27.
https://twitter.com/AMDRyzen/status/836285599636127744

Not trying to start unsubstantiated rumors here -- just reporting back the response I received directly from G.Skill support.

At this point I am just stumped. I will probably buy a second CPU to test out -- although I am a little wary of getting one that *does* run memory at 3200MHz but does not overclock as well as my 3.9GHz proc today.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

So I decided to go back to BIOS 1002 to get a comparison on Cinebench and AIDA. Cinebench was set to Realtime, and Perf BIAS on AUTO. Here are my results.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrluk*
> 
> Right, I would not have thought that to be a possible root cause either.
> 
> Especially given that AMD posted a picture of a Ryzen 1700 running DDR4-3400 on an ASUS C6H board on 2017-02-27.
> https://twitter.com/AMDRyzen/status/836285599636127744
> 
> Not trying to start unsubstantiated rumors here -- just reporting back the response I received directly from G.Skill support.
> 
> At this point I am just stumped. I will probably buy a second CPU to test out -- although I am a little wary of getting one that *does* run memory at 3200MHz but does not overclock as well as my 3.9GHz proc today.


Plus something The Stilt said the other day; I can't find the actual quote (I've not looked to be honest, I'm lazy







) but it was something like "3200 is not the limit of the IMC, in fact we're no where near it"


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I have three different G.Skill 3200-CL14 kits here (Ripjaws V, Flare X, TridentZ, they all seem to more reliably post/boot at full speed when I use BLCK OC + 2400 profile compared to using 100 BCLK + 3200 profile. I find this kind of strange, because the 2400 profile is even supposed to use more aggressive timings and the BCLK OC is another variable for stability.
> 
> Currently I am trying to get 3600-14-16-16 stable. Before I tried 3200-12-14-14-14.


I'm having similar results. I havent been able to find a truly stable setup for 3600 but this worked out very well for 3566 (at least I'm going in the right direction). This is the first time it has passed a pair of simultaneous Handbrake jobs (I know what your dirty minds were thinking, shame, for shame...).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://flic.kr/p/TxJbRc



BCLK - 121.6
CPU X - 32.00
Vcore - 1.43125 (may be able to lower this)
SOC - 1.225 (reported as 1.206 by SVI2)
DRAM - 1.47 (vboot the same)
PLL - 1.82
LLC 5
DDR 3566 (not even sure which strap that is anymore)


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Subtimings are set differently for each DRAM Ratio, which is why you're getting different results even though the frequency is the same. We can't control this at the moment.


Hey @elmor, can you please clarify this a bit? What does the DRAM ratio have to do with subtimings? Does each ratio set it's own subtimings? What are they?


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> I had 3200-16 (TridentZ with Hynix M-die) run fine with 1800X at 3200-16 on two motherboards (C6H bios 0702 and X370-Pro bios 0502) then no better than 2933 with 1700X (tried bios 0502, 0504, 0511, 0515). Reverted to 1800X. Easy both times at 3200 just set speed and timings and it works.


Clearly the reason to go with the TridentZ. My Ripjaws V 2x16 3200-16 16-18-18-38 is NOT working well going above 2666 and a 1800X. 0902 and 0083 both won't go to even 2933 and be standard.


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I'm having similar results. I havent been able to find a truly stable setup for 3600 but this worked out very well for 3566 (at least I'm going in the right direction). This is the first time it has passed a pair of simultaneous Handbrake jobs (I know what your dirty minds were think, shame, shame...).
> 
> BCLK - 121.6
> CPU X - 32.00
> Vcore - 1.43125 (may be able to lower this)
> SOC - 1.225 (reported as 1.206 by SVI2)
> DRAM - 1.47 (vboot the same)
> PLL - 1.82
> LLC 5
> DDR 3566 (not even sure which strap that is anymore)


My daily driver OC is just a pstate OC

BCLK - 100.0
FID - A0 (40x)
VCORE - offset + 0.00625
SOC - 1.0
DRAM & VBOOT - 1.35
LLC Auto
DDR 3200 CL14-14-14-34

When I bump up the BCLK using the 3200 ratio I need to bump up the:
BCLK - 109.4
FID - 93? (36.75x)
SOC - 1.10
DRAM & VBOOT - 1.375
VTTDR - 1/2 ish DRAM
DDR 3500 CL14-14-14-34

Edit: these VCORE values are from 1002 not the new BIOS


----------



## LuckyImperial

The amount of RAM mis-information is starting to get a little disheartening.

Nobody has provided the consumers a half decent answer as to why RAM speeds are getting hamstringed so much. The most we have gotten is "AGESA code isn't great." That's it.


----------



## zeroarmy27

I've been driving myself insane trying to get this 3200 kit to work. I finally tried something madweazl said in passing and it seems to be working great. I just set DRAM voltage and DRAM Boot voltage to the same thing (1.4V) and it worked like magic. Thanks for that, madweazl.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroarmy27*
> 
> I've been driving myself insane trying to get this 3200 kit to work. I finally tried something madweazl said in passing and it seems to be working great. I just set DRAM voltage and DRAM Boot voltage to the same thing (1.4V) and it worked like magic. Thanks for that, madweazl.


Yea, I cant figure out the deal with that one but it usually seems to provide the best results for me. Another member mentioned voltage being to high as an issue with the memory training and that has been consistent with my findings as well; the settings I posted a few back wont work at 1.48 (dram), work ok with 1.475 and 1.470 but train much quicker at 1.46. Say what? LOL.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrluk*
> 
> I did just get a response from G.Skill which may lead to something here with the 1700 just being unable to do 3200MHz memory reliably. See the question and response from my email with G.Skill below --
> 
> *Tyrluk:* Are you aware of any issue with the Ryzen CPU integrated memory controller where they would *not* be able to run the memory at 3200MHz?
> *G.Skill:* Yes, generally the 1800X or 1700X is required for DDR4-3200.


maybe that's gskill way of stating that in house, with their own testing, they have only done certify testing with 3200mhz kits with x series ryzens and not the regular 1700.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrluk*
> 
> Right, I would not have thought that to be a possible root cause either.
> 
> Especially given that AMD posted a picture of a Ryzen 1700 running DDR4-3400 on an ASUS C6H board on 2017-02-27.
> https://twitter.com/AMDRyzen/status/836285599636127744
> 
> Not trying to start unsubstantiated rumors here -- just reporting back the response I received directly from G.Skill support.
> 
> At this point I am just stumped. I will probably buy a second CPU to test out -- although I am a little wary of getting one that *does* run memory at 3200MHz but does not overclock as well as my 3.9GHz proc today.


i do wonder if amd was able to achieve that 3400 by bclk overclocking since they did use a crosshair which has a bclk generator. nevertheless, there hasn't been any official statement that has stated the 1700 is not highly binned for 2933mhz and higher and i doubt there is such a limit by design. unless amd is also binning poor performing imc for the 1700 sku but i doubt they are since, officially, the imc in the 1700x and the 1800x appear to be the same. with 2666mhz being the highest official ratio supported. so amd, at minimum, is binning for 2666mhz.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Yea, I cant figure out the deal with that one but it usually seems to provide the best results for me. Another member mentioned voltage being to high as an issue with the memory training and that has been consistent with my findings as well; the settings I posted a few back wont work at 1.48 (dram), work ok with 1.475 and 1.470 but train much quicker at 1.46. Say what? LOL.


That could be a termination voltage issue. It's meant to be setting it at half the DDR voltage, but maybe "auto" isn't doing that correctly.

Might be worth setting that manually.


----------



## Zamoldac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*
> 
> Suddenly my board doesn't shutdown properly, it restarts instead. I think i saw this issue here before, can't remember what was the fix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This is after 2+ weeks of ok operation.
> I'm on bios 1002.


Bios reset on 1002 - same behavior
Updated to 0083 - same behavior
Tried various windows tweaks - no dice

@*elmor* : Any ideea to what may cause this sudden behavior? It's really annoying to not be able to shut down the pc


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> That could be a termination voltage issue. It's meant to be setting it at half the DDR voltage, but maybe "auto" isn't doing that correctly.
> 
> Might be worth setting that manually.


You may right, I haven't checked that in a while and probably haven't adjusted it with most of these changes. Who know's where it's currently set (probably close as I haven't strayed far from these voltages) LOL.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*
> 
> Bios reset on 1002 - same behavior
> Updated to 0083 - same behavior
> Tried various windows tweaks - no dice
> 
> @*elmor* : Any ideea to what may cause this sudden behavior? It's really annoying to not be able to shut down the pc


Something regarding this was posted in this thread. Try searching for shutdown and see what you get; pretty sure it was in the last 30 pages or so (if you're still on default site settings).


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> The amount of RAM mis-information is starting to get a little disheartening.
> 
> Nobody has provided the consumers a half decent answer as to why RAM speeds are getting hamstringed so much. The most we have gotten is "AGESA code isn't great." That's it.


As I understand it, there is a baseline BIOS code for the chipset that motherboard makers can use as a starting point. Motherboard makers can then make whatever changes/enhancements. Now, in many cases, the baseline code does not change very often, so it just comes down to tweaks the motherboard makers come up with.

In the case of the AM4 platform, because it is so new and still not mature, that baseline code is getting regular updates. AMD has even talked about it to the public, and has stated that they have updates lined up that will be sent out to motherboard makers. What works and does not when it comes to RAM is a combination of that baseline code and the motherboard makers. We have seen a significant improvement in 0079-0083 so far, but that is just the tip of the iceberg. The May update is supposed to include RAM support updates from AMD, meaning 1-3 weeks after motherboard makers get it, new BIOS updates will be released that incorporate the updates.

Remember, the CPU itself has the memory controller, but how that connects to the physical memory modules is where the problems come in.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*
> 
> Bios reset on 1002 - same behavior
> Updated to 0083 - same behavior
> Tried various windows tweaks - no dice
> 
> @*elmor* : Any ideea to what may cause this sudden behavior? It's really annoying to not be able to shut down the pc


Have you tried to disable fast boot in Windows, shut down(and see it shuts down properly), then boot again, turn on fast boot, and see if that fixes it?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> That could be a termination voltage issue. It's meant to be setting it at half the DDR voltage, but maybe "auto" isn't doing that correctly.
> 
> Might be worth setting that manually.


It was off by quite a bit (setup for 1.385 at around .69). I set the dram vboot .1 higher than the dram and it booted without issue. I dont know if it has been doing that lately with my other settings or coincidence but at least it is correct now regardless. I'll have to try it on auto and see what happens.


----------



## superchad

Is it possible to get my Corsair Vengance 3000 C15 32GB (2x16GB) to higher speed than 2666 with BIOS 0081 or 0083? would i need to use bclk to oc?

also how can some RAM overclock to 3200 with 120 bclk and 26.66 RAM multiplier, but not 100 bclk with 32 RAM multiplier? will this ever change?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> Is it possible to get my Corsair Vengance 3000 C15 32GB (2x16GB) to higher speed than 2666 with BIOS 0081 or 0083? would i need to use bclk to oc?
> 
> also how can some RAM overclock to 3200 with 120 bclk and 26.66 RAM multiplier, but not 100 bclk with 32 RAM multiplier? will this ever change?


There is no way to know unless you try. From the looks of it, 0081 is going to become the next official BIOS but 0082 has some RAM compatibility updates in it (also present in 0083)


----------



## madweazl

https://flic.kr/p/TFEgn1


----------



## LuckyImperial

I just flashed from 1001 to 0081 and my F4-3200C14D-16GTZ's finally booted into 3200MHz!

Some interesting notes:

All I did was use DOCP Standard, which sets bclck to 100, DRAM to 1.35v, and timings of 14-14-14-34. All remaining settings were left at default.
The RAM is using 1T
Previously, I was stuck on 2933MHz using a manually set CPU SOC voltage of 1.0v, however, even 1.15v did not help (nor did 1.40v DRAMv).
HWiNFO is currently reporting a average CPU SOC voltage of 1.137v.


----------



## Mrimstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> Is it possible to get my Corsair Vengance 3000 C15 32GB (2x16GB) to higher speed than 2666 with BIOS 0081 or 0083? would i need to use bclk to oc?
> 
> also how can some RAM overclock to 3200 with 120 bclk and 26.66 RAM multiplier, but not 100 bclk with 32 RAM multiplier? will this ever change?


I have the same kit. And i have been trying for hours at end. Cant get it past 2666 on normal straps at least.
bclk might yield better ressult dont know, not gonna try it untill the extended mem support bios has been released and these still fail on me.

(0083)


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> I just flashed from 1001 to 0081 and my F4-3200C14D-16GTZ's finally booted into 3200MHz!
> 
> Some interesting notes:
> 
> All I did was use DOCP Standard, which sets bclck to 100, DRAM to 1.35v, and timings of 14-14-14-34. All remaining settings were left at default.
> The RAM is using 1T
> Previously, I was stuck on 2933MHz using a manually set CPU SOC voltage of 1.0v, however, even 1.15v did not help (nor did 1.40v DRAMv).
> HWiNFO is currently reporting a average CPU SOC voltage of 1.137v.


I noticed the same regarding SoC voltage. Using mostly stock / auto settings and only setting up RAM to 3200CL14 it seems like like is ~1.15V SoC.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Its going to depend on every situation.
> 
> Around here you're not stable unless you run intelburntest at maximum for a million hours. Ive done all my rigs and customer rigs the same way. 15-30min run of realbench/intelutility (still uses linpack btw) then i will run it all day just on to check for idle/background task stability, in the process ill check for WHEA errors then change offset/voltage accordingly. After all thats done, ill game on it solid for a couple days and run photoshop to edit some raw/jpeg files. Thats my baseline, when i change OC i repeat the process.
> 
> My 1700x at 3.8ghz is doing it fine at 1.199v under load, hasn't crashed once, hasn't 8 coded once, ZERO WHEA errors in my final setup so for me in my case its stable.
> 
> The people running IBT for 24hrs (and unless your PC is actually maxing out all cores at 100% for 24/7 then yea) all you are doing is slowly degrading your chip. I know *musmus* will argue with me to the death but i really don't care. Ive been doing it this way for 15years ive never had a customer or my pc have an unstable OC. Then again its also based on usage, if someone is folding then ill run the pc folding for 36hrs and change voltage accordingly. Its all dependent, just like audio and video are.


It's mus-one-mus









On the other thread, I told you the differences between this stress test and that. Not arguing dude. I also said, if the method is working fine for you, it's okay, you're fine.

But don't take a shot at those people running IBT dude. I thought I have seen degradation. But simply just because I have used different boards.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's mus-one-mus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other thread, I told you the differences between this stress test and that. Not arguing dude. I also said, if the method is working fine for you, it's okay, you're fine.
> 
> But don't take a shot at those people running IBT dude. I thought I have seen degradation. But simply just because I have used different boards.


I know men its all out of love, 1.199v is pretty damn impressive even for realbench, it was getting WHEA errors at lower voltages but with no crashes even gamed on it just fine. We'll have to wait and see but its been rock stable for me.


----------



## Reikoji

Sheesh... all the insta-BSOD from attempting to get 3200 strap to work finally did some real file damage!


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrluk*
> 
> Especially given that AMD posted a picture of a Ryzen 1700 running DDR4-3400 on an ASUS C6H board on 2017-02-27.
> https://twitter.com/AMDRyzen/status/836285599636127744


Made me smile. AMD handpicked 1700 can run TridentZ probably F4-4266C19D-16GTZA in C6H with 0702 BIOS at 127.5MHz FSB. Kind of narrows the usability of 1700. The $100 saved over X-chip is spent on a board with clock gen.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I know men its all out of love, 1.199v is pretty damn impressive even for realbench, it was getting WHEA errors at lower voltages but with no crashes even gamed on it just fine. We'll have to wait and see but its been rock stable for me.


Just run it long enough to be guaranteed free of those black screen issue.


----------



## skyworxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Thanks for the answer, but this does not even remotely fit the readings in HWinfo. That is unless the "CPU socket thermistor" is different to the "CPU (Socket)" reading in HWinfo, then we would need a proper readout of that.
> 
> If "CPU (Socket)" is indeed the "CPU socket thermistor" then it seems that Tctl+5 is used up to about 60C and then some averaging algorithm is used, unfortunately with a not so clear weighting (but mostly weighted for Tctl).
> Sorry, but I am not convinced. I repeatedly reproduced that "Sense Skew" is the deciding factor between the CPU safety measures happening or not happening.
> 
> *Sense Skew disabled*: Soft throttling (down to about x30) happens at Tctl + Offset = 95C. Hard throttling (x0.5!!!) happens at Tctl = 95C. Thermal shutdown happens at about Tctl = 115C.
> 
> *Sense Skew enabled*: Soft throttling happens with certain loads regardless of Tctl or at very low Tctl (if CPU at stock clock). Tctl + Offset = 95C or Tctl = 95C cannot be reached at stock clocks/voltages, as a consequence no throttling happens. Tctl = 115C cannot be reached at stock clocks/voltages, as a consequence no thermal shutdown happens! Instead the CPU crashes to Code 8 when these high temperatures happen.
> 
> In the following screenshot Tctl is reported as 66.3C, but the real CPU temperature is likely higher than 110C! Shortly after taking this screenshot I got a Code 8.
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Tctl at over 110C for the same load, same (disabled) cooling and especially same "CPU (Socket)" temperature without Sense Skew. Shortly after taking this screenshot I got a thermal shutdown (last reading was Tctl = 113C, SIO = 109C, couldn't save last screenshot before shutdown).
> 
> More important: Disabling Sense Skew leads to proper throttling and thermal shutdowns without producing a Code 8. Again, I reproduced this repeatedly!
> 
> 
> This is reassuring to know. Nevertheless I would prefer if CPU safety measures would work, especially proper thermal throttling.
> 
> For the time being I disable Sense Skew and hope that Asus will change fan control to allow more than 75C and HWinfo (Martin) can come up with some logic that makes "Tdie" follow the dynamically changing Tctl offset (+0/+10/+20) and thus better compensate for it in its readings. The whole offset thing is a rather inelegant way of handling certain CPU instructions' load.
> 
> Anyone using Sense Skew with the 1800X should watch their "CPU (Socket)" temps, if they climb over 60-70C then your CPU likely is burning hot towards 100C already, regardless of what Tctl and SIO CPU claim.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Thanks, it's mostly important for fan profiles. You can see clearly in my screenshots that SIO CPU does not mirror CPU (Socket) when it switches from Tctl+5 to whatever algorithm is used.
> I doubt that this is obvious to most users here or elsewhere. And don't you think a default setting that allows the CPU to reach 115C without throttling or shutdown is a bit dangerous, even more so when Tctl reads as low as 65C at that point!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also seem to have experienced at least one time where the skew settings changed from one boot to another, with only a cold boot returning them to defaults. This doesn't exactly inspire confidence in the default Auto settings.


This worries me. So enabling Sense Skew could potentially result in a very high CPU temperature without thermal throttling/shutdown?


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Got some new BIOS so I'll pull the previous ones (obselete).


Hi elmor, want to give you and the guys here my findings.
Some of them I wrote before, but this thread is growing so fast.









My System right now:
- Ryzen 7 1700 @[email protected](0.12V offset) + Wraith Spire LED (idle on [email protected])
- 16GB F4-3200C14D-16GVK [email protected] CL14

First, RAM, I have F4-3200C14D-16GVK, which are [email protected], but for me they only work at 2933.

I tried 081 and 083 with these settings:
- DOCP 3200 / CL16 / ODT auto / DRAM boot V 1.45V / DRAM V 1.45 -> booted but had 1.48V (that's too high for me)
- ODT 80 or 96 didn't matter, only 1.45V (1.48V) were important
- everything under 1.45V went into safeboot (2133)
- why is my QVL RAM not working?

So, that's the only ASUS issue I have right now.

Just for giggles, some AGESA issue:
- changing p2 FID below 70 (1.4GHz) goes to a QCode "0C", after this no "Clear CMOS" nor "power cycle" works, only reflash via USB flashback! (annoying)
- at BIOS 1001 (with AGESA 1.00x) I could go as low as 1.2GHz

Next, OC findings:
- my max RAM speed is at 3175 with a BCLK of 108.2MHz (with CL14 and 1.35V DRAM V)
- idle powerdraw rises by 10W on this (no Voltage was changed, p0 FID decreased to 8C (3.79GHz))
- why?

Before I forget it, thanks a lot for your support here. I learned so much and I'm still excited about this new platform, keep us posted. Kop khun krap


----------



## geoxile

Using offset mode for Vcore. For some reason when I'm in BIOS it shows >1.4V with an offset of 0.1V, but in windows under prime95 the voltage shows ~1.15V. What the heck is going on?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Just run it long enough to be guaranteed free of those black screen issue.


Haven't seen one yet, honestly I'm surprised with all the issues people have been having I've had zero.


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Sheesh... all the insta-BSOD from attempting to get 3200 strap to work finally did some real file damage!


interesting?

edit:
on a side note, i noticed higher idle voltage with my 1800x. everything on auto, doing normal tasks like web browsing, my 1800x is averaging 1.4v's on both the cpu vcore and cpu vcore monitor in hwmonitor. that's with amd's ryzen balance profile and 0081 bios. if this is caused by amd's ryzen balance profile then i find it ironic since they recommended not pushing above 1.35v's for longevity when their own profile is making mine average 1.4v's lol.

in the mean time i turned off xfr. i bought a 1800x because i didn't really want to overclock but now loosing that boost performance because of the high voltage :/

i guess on the bright side my fans are a whole a lot quieter now... amazing how much cooler its running with ~1.2(x)v's are used at stock 3.6ghz instead of 1.4-1.5v's for xfr lol.

another edit:
huh. noticed my 1800x will not drop below 3.6ghz now since i disabled xfr. does amd ryzen balance profile need xfr enabled or something?

wait looking at its profile settings it sets minimum processor state to 90%... well i guess 90% when xfr is enabled would keep it around 3.6-3.7ghz range since xfr goes to 4-4.1ghz. but with xfr disabled, 90% of 3.6ghz would be... 3.3-3.4ghz? but with it not wanting to drop below stock 3.6ghz... makes me wonder if xfr really has to be enabled with the ryzen balance profile. this is whole a lot of confusing. i guess i could use high performance profile but i also kinda want to use amd's own profile made for their own processor... but doing that means insane high average voltage just browsing the web with one tab open or... funkyness with xfr disabled.


----------



## Sh0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> interesting?
> 
> edit:
> on a side note, i noticed higher idle voltage with my 1800x. everything on auto, doing normal tasks like web browsing, my 1800x is averaging 1.4v's on both the cpu vcore and cpu vcore monitor in hwmonitor. that's with amd's ryzen balance profile and 0081 bios. if this is caused by amd's ryzen balance profile then i find it ironic since they recommended not pushing above 1.35v's for longevity when their own profile is making mine average 1.4v's lol.
> 
> in the mean time i turned off xfr. i bought a 1800x because i didn't really want to overclock but now loosing that boost performance because of the high voltage :/
> 
> i guess on the bright side my fans are a whole a lot quieter now... amazing how much cooler its running with ~1.2(x)v's are used at stock 3.6ghz instead of 1.4-1.5v's for xfr lol.


I had posted a comment about this earlier as well. I have everything set to optimized defaults (auto) and on HWinfo im seeing maximum voltages of 1.5 on the Vcore on my 1800x. It's worrisome. I notice my chasis fans ramp up a bit when the vcore does get a little out of hand, and its a bit distracting, even with some reasonably quiet Noctuas and Phanteks. So in the meantime you've decided to turn off XFR? And thats kept your vcore at more reasonable values?


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sh0*
> 
> I had posted a comment about this earlier as well. I have everything set to optimized defaults (auto) and on HWinfo im seeing maximum voltages of 1.5 on the Vcore on my 1800x. It's worrisome. I notice my chasis fans ramp up a bit when the vcore does get a little out of hand, and its a bit distracting, even with some reasonably quiet Noctuas and Phanteks. So in the meantime you've decided to turn off XFR? And thats kept your vcore at more reasonable values?


yeah. about ~1.2(x)v's. i did update my post with some more added info though. xfr disabled makes the ryzen balance plan act funky... at least from what i can tell after sitting at a blank desktop for five minutes. its pegged at 3.6ghz. regardless if i'm idle at desktop or browsing the web. its like if high performance was enabled lol.


----------



## Sh0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> yeah. about ~1.2(x)v's. i did update my post with some more added info though. xfr disabled makes the ryzen balance plan act funky... at least from what i can tell after sitting at a blank desktop for five minutes. its pegged at 3.6ghz. regardless if i'm idle at desktop or browsing the web. its like if high performance was enabled lol.


Yea it's strange and it seems very temperamental. And also running the high performance power plan profile in windows definitely adds to those aggressive voltages for a certain period of time. But yea my voltages are now reading around 1.2 maxmum as I disabled the performance boosting in bios. Thanks for bringing this to light, totally forgot about the XFR and "performance boosting" feature. I've yet to fiddle with the overclocking, just haven't had time to properly test for stability. I just need a stable PC right now. But i'm thinking about doing a mild OC by bumping the multiplier to 37 or 38 with a similar voltage manually set and keep it at that for a while.


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sh0*
> 
> Yea it's strange and it seems very temperamental. And also running the high performance power plan profile in windows definitely adds to those aggressive voltages for a certain period of time. But yea my voltages are now reading around 1.2 maxmum as I disabled the performance boosting in bios. Thanks for bringing this to light, totally forgot about the XFR and "performance boosting" feature. I've yet to fiddle with the overclocking, just haven't had time to properly test for stability. I just need a stable PC right now. But i'm thinking about doing a mild OC by bumping the multiplier to 37 or 38 with a similar voltage manually set and keep it at that for a while.


yeah i noticed the same with high performance as well but i just went with it after i modified my high performance plan by setting minimum processor state to 5% like balance. but the frequent peaks into the 1.5v's was unsettling since it was super common with even the slightest of load. there didn't seem to be any "grace" to it. i do remember elmor talking about some changes they did to make xfr be more aggressive and last longer so i do wonder if any modifications asus has done with the xfr boosting plays a role as well in this aggressive voltage when on auto with xfr... without a doubt 1.4v's *average* and frequent 1.5(x)v peaks in hwmonitor really spooked me lol.


----------



## geoxile

For those using offset mode to adjust the Vcore what is the Vcore displayed in BIOS under Extreme Tweaker. The sensor reading that shows up on the left of the Vcore adjustments.


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> For those using offset mode to adjust the Vcore what is the Vcore displayed in BIOS under Extreme Tweaker. The sensor reading that shows up on the left of the Vcore adjustments.


1.351 no matter what I set as the offset


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> 1.351 no matter what I set as the offset


Is there a setting to ensure that? Because my offset seems to be affecting the voltage in BIOS.

Edit: Did you manually set your voltage before changing the offset?


----------



## jugs

I f
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Is there a setting to ensure that? Because my offset seems to be affecting the voltage in BIOS.
> 
> Edit: Did you manually set your voltage before changing the offset?


I'm pretty sure the offset should affect the voltage, I don't think mine is working correctly

I've never used a static voltage, is that an issue?


----------



## TheK

am I the only one that after bios update cannot get stable at 3200 mhz, moreover i cannot go more than 3240? (before i can do 3600 cl14, just look on hwbot the k)


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> I f
> I'm pretty sure the offset should affect the voltage, I don't think mine is working correctly
> 
> I've never used a static voltage, is that an issue?


I think you should just set the offset based on the load voltage you observe when you're actually benchmarking. So if you're seeing 1.1V when running prime95 try +0.2 for the offset to try and get 1.35V. And adjust LLC if it's necessary.

My problem is that when running benchmarks my voltage is 1.044V so I tried an offset of +0.1V and in my BIOS it was showing 1.45V, which is way too high for just accessing BIOS.


----------



## madweazl

Squeezed out a lil more.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://flic.kr/p/TKuSvc


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's mus-one-mus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other thread, I told you the differences between this stress test and that. Not arguing dude. I also said, if the method is working fine for you, it's okay, you're fine.
> 
> But don't take a shot at those people running IBT dude. I thought I have seen degradation. But simply just because I have used different boards.


Degradation? The way electronics are made, you could overvolt and run Prime95 for the entire time you own your CPU, and you will most definitely upgrade LONG before it fails to work properly. How is burning in a CPU for a mere 24 hours a point of contention?


----------



## h2323

Still cant boot to 3200 14 14 14 14 34 from cold start.. BIOS 0079.....But it will boot instead of needing a reset, it just clocks down turns on and off 3 times and boots to 2133.

C6H, 1800X, 16 GB Trident Z 3200 14 cast, rock stable when running and restarting, just hates shutdowns.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's mus-one-mus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other thread, I told you the differences between this stress test and that. Not arguing dude. I also said, if the method is working fine for you, it's okay, you're fine.
> 
> But don't take a shot at those people running IBT dude. I thought I have seen degradation. But simply just because I have used different boards.
> 
> 
> 
> Degradation? *The way electronics are made, you could overvolt and run Prime95 for the entire time you own your CPU*, and you will most definitely upgrade LONG before it fails to work properly. How is burning in a CPU for a mere 24 hours a point of contention?
Click to expand...

ugh, should I go back and quote people who quoted me so you can see you quoted the the wrong guy?









uhm, A PC dedicated for Prime? Do you have one?


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> ugh, should I go back and quote people who quoted me so you can see you quoted the the wrong guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uhm, A PC dedicated for Prime? Do you have one?


I don't understand what you're getting at, but suffice it to say, 24 hours of stress testing will do basically nothing to the lifespan of a CPU.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> I don't understand what you're getting at, but suffice it to say, 24 hours of stress testing will do basically nothing to the lifespan of a CPU.


I guess I'll just say I didn't know.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I guess I'll just say I didn't know.


Also, why would anyone dedicate a computer to run a Prime95 torture test?


----------



## Reikoji

got 4x64gb ram rated @ 3200 14-14-14-34 to post and boot into windows with @ 3500 with 1.41v, 20-22-22-22-40 to start with 3200 strap and 109.4 bclk.

but.... windows and various programs didnt take kindly to it. instant bsod. tried higher timings each time but no luck.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Also, why would anyone dedicate a computer to run a Prime95 torture test?


Since you didn't even bother reading the previous quotes, I'll just tell it to you straight up. And doesn't seem to have the idea anyway.

You are trying to lecture the wrong guy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> got *4x64gb* ram rated @ 3200 14-14-14-34 to post and boot into windows with @ 3500 with 1.41v, 20-22-22-22-40 to start with 3200 strap and 109.4 bclk.
> 
> but.... windows and various programs didnt take kindly to it. instant bsod. tried higher timings each time but no luck.


Nice! but


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Since you didn't even bother reading the previous quotes, I'll just tell it to you straight up. And doesn't seem to have the idea anyway.
> 
> You are trying to lecture the wrong guy.
> Nice! but


Who said I was "lecturing" you? I'm agreeing with you! Why are you mad at me?!


----------



## mus1mus

I told you the first time, you quoted the wrong guy.

And no, I am not mad. But I should be out of here. Giga just posted a new BIOS that I need to test.


----------



## Sh0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> yeah i noticed the same with high performance as well but i just went with it after i modified my high performance plan by setting minimum processor state to 5% like balance. but the frequent peaks into the 1.5v's was unsettling since it was super common with even the slightest of load. there didn't seem to be any "grace" to it. i do remember elmor talking about some changes they did to make xfr be more aggressive and last longer so i do wonder if any modifications asus has done with the xfr boosting plays a role as well in this aggressive voltage when on auto with xfr... without a doubt 1.4v's *average* and frequent 1.5(x)v peaks in hwmonitor really spooked me lol.


Yea it was unsettling to say the least, but im glad i wasn't alone when i noticed how high the voltages were at stock. I didn't bother looking too much at the frequency among the cores when the the voltage would spike to obscene levels. But yea it was too aggressive for my liking, I am definitely okay with the performance i am getting now with a moderate voltage. I'm still on high performance and havent fiddled with the processor minimum state as i thought that would override the SENSE MI hardware measures AMD implemented affecting performance. So I thought it'd defeat the purpose, but the frequency is static but i notice the voltage dropping a bit in low load situations. But idk, I can see this being further tweaked in the future. But I definitely agree that it was unsettling seeing the voltage spike that high.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> got 4x64gb ram rated @ 3200 14-14-14-34 to post and boot into windows with @ 3500 with 1.41v, 20-22-22-22-40 to start with 3200 strap and 109.4 bclk.
> 
> but.... windows and various programs didnt take kindly to it. instant bsod. tried higher timings each time but no luck.


Keep pounding on that four stick overclocking, I am going to be trying four soon, but only 32 GB.


----------



## MNMadman

Visited MicroCenter and picked up a new 1700 CPU, C6H board, ASUS GTX 1080 A8G Strix GPU, and Hyper 212X cooler with AM4 adapter. Going all air to make the testing of this version easier, plus I wanted to take the EK backplate and rubber gasket out of the equation.

Also wanted to see if a different 1700 would overclock better. Maybe China makes a better CPU than Malaysia...

The winning hardware will become a permanent part of my rig, while second place will either be sold or returned.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Visited MicroCenter and picked up a new 1700 CPU, C6H board, ASUS GTX 1080 A8G Strix GPU, and Hyper 212X cooler with AM4 adapter. Going all air to make the testing of this version easier, plus I wanted to take the EK backplate and rubber gasket out of the equation.
> 
> Also wanted to see if a different 1700 would overclock better. Maybe China makes a better CPU than Malaysia...
> 
> The winning hardware will become a permanent part of my rig, while second place will either be sold or returned.


Mines Malay and its awesome. I thik its luck of the draw, china/malay makes no difference.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Visited MicroCenter and picked up a new 1700 CPU, C6H board, ASUS GTX 1080 A8G Strix GPU, and Hyper 212X cooler with AM4 adapter. Going all air to make the testing of this version easier, plus I wanted to take the EK backplate and rubber gasket out of the equation.
> 
> The winning hardware will become a permanent part of my rig, while second place will either be sold or returned.










and I was posting about myself losing control for ordering a second set of memory. Course I won't be selling mine, so I guess you will will be better off than me.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> yeah i noticed the same with high performance as well but i just went with it after i modified my high performance plan by setting minimum processor state to 5% like balance. but the frequent peaks into the 1.5v's was unsettling since it was super common with even the slightest of load. there didn't seem to be any "grace" to it. i do remember elmor talking about some changes they did to make xfr be more aggressive and last longer so i do wonder if any modifications asus has done with the xfr boosting plays a role as well in this aggressive voltage when on auto with xfr... without a doubt 1.4v's *average* and frequent 1.5(x)v peaks in hwmonitor really spooked me lol.


I almost believe these voltage when XFR is enabled is determined by the cpu. My first 1700x would spike up to 1.5v (all bios versions tried including 81). Second 1700x stays at 1.35v and peaks out at 1.37 and that is it! Nothing else changed on the motherboard except cpu. Looks like it is hardwired into the cpu.

First cpu with the high default volts sucked at OCing, second one does 4ghz with ease.


----------



## CeltPC

Been working away like a busy beaver trying to find the optimal overclock for my goals. I think I am getting close, as far as regular (i.e. no BCLK or P-state use) methods. Wanted to establish the practical threshold for my 1700 CPU, at voltage and temperature levels I think are acceptable.

Currently that turns out to be the CPU at 4GHz and DRAM at 3200MHz, with 14-14-14-34 timings. It survives enough Realbench stress runs to satisfy me on stability, and did not exceed 77.3 C and averaged 69.8 C, while in general use I see it hanging around 33-40 C. Here are the relevant settings:

CPU Multiplier: 40
CPU Core Voltage: Manual 1.42
CPU SOC Voltage: Manual 1.0
CPU LLC: Level 3
VODSOC LLC: Level 3
CPU Thermal Control: 120

DRAM Voltage: 1.36
DRAM VBoot Voltage: 1.36
DRAM Current Control: 100%
DRAM Frequency: 3200MHz
DRAM Timing: Manual 14-14-14-14-34





Oh, forgot to say I am using the 0082 UEFI version.


----------



## 1TM1

Do released versions 0902, 1002 and test versions 0079, 0081, 0083 have menus on core pstates and memory interleaving?


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> elmor,
> 
> How do I uninstall AI Suite? I just get an error telling me that reboot is required, even immediately after a reboot.


Good question, I have no answers. Not tied into the software team.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Appreciate it's low priority, but any updates on the new Aura app that will address the lights going completely out on some boards?
> 
> My RMA was accepted, in fact my other C6H is here now, but I don't want to swap it over if I don't have to.
> 
> How confident are we it's not a hardware issue that would require an RMA anyway?
> 
> All I did is update to 1002 and the lights haven't worked since...


We have no leads on this, also this RGB and fan control stuff is really outside my scope. Nothing makes it come back? Clear CMOS? Pull the battery for 30s? Reinstall Aura application? Running calibration etc?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrimstad*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> I see more People mention fan header issues. And the more i think about it, the more i belive my problem with the aio header to be a aisuit issue rather than bios. I have had No misshapps after removing the software. If it is software related, maybe shoot them guys a heads upp?
> 
> Also, educated guess. Do you think we Will ever see support for 3000+MHz dual rank 32GB kits? Guess im blessed with hynix atm..


All I can do is tell them stuff isn't working. Hopefully the May update can get your sticks to 3200 (as long as the sticks are rated for it).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dethon*
> 
> Hi @elmor
> I have just tried the c6h_p0vidfix program and it does not fully work for me. Whenever I execute it, clock goes up to 4GHz (my P0 config), but that's only until an idle period makes it drop to another Pstate. After that it doesn't raise to P0 unless I execute the program again, with the same results.
> 
> Something I am doing wrong or have misunderstood?


Seems like a different issue. Which settings exactly? OS?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> What is the "safe" range for ProcODT settings? There isn't any real documentation on it, so I'm hesitant to tweak it without understanding. I've read people putting it in the 80's, but I don't know if that is safe and what that is actually doing?


Any value is safe. ODT = On-die Termination. If you check a few pages back there are a couple of posts detailing what it does.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icebalm*
> 
> Yes, from CMOS defaults go into Boot -> CSM. Change ANY of the settings, for example I disable the CSM entirely because I want UEFI only. Then save and reset.
> Go back into BIOS and go to Advanced, then go into any of the options, for example go into CPU Options and change SVM Mode, you'll notice it changes for all options on that screen, and more, it changes for all options on all screens in Advanced!


Doesn't do that here, try reflashing the BIOS.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*
> 
> Suddenly my board doesn't shutdown properly, it restarts instead. I think i saw this issue here before, can't remember what was the fix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This is after 2+ weeks of ok operation.
> I'm on bios 1002.


Pull the CMOS battery for 30 seconds without standby power.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> 0604 reportedly with AGESA update is out for Prime X370-Pro on Asus server (change link manually from 0515 to 0604).
> 
> Any ETA for the C6H "unattainable" in Raja's words release (not a test version)? And will 1102 have the microcode or wait till 0079 gets tested?


My best guess would be it goes up on the website this week. Probably we'll be limited to test BIOSes here in the future (internal politics).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> Hey @elmor, can you please clarify this a bit? What does the DRAM ratio have to do with subtimings? Does each ratio set it's own subtimings? What are they?


They're set according to whatever AMD deems appropriate. We will get more control in the May update. For example at the moment:

1866 = tWCL 9
2133 = tWCL 10
2400 = tWCL 11

etc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> The amount of RAM mis-information is starting to get a little disheartening.
> 
> Nobody has provided the consumers a half decent answer as to why RAM speeds are getting hamstringed so much. The most we have gotten is "AGESA code isn't great." That's it.


What mis-information? The May update will bring lots of additional DRAM options.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> Hi elmor, want to give you and the guys here my findings.
> Some of them I wrote before, but this thread is growing so fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My System right now:
> - Ryzen 7 1700 @[email protected](0.12V offset) + Wraith Spire LED (idle on [email protected])
> - 16GB F4-3200C14D-16GVK [email protected] CL14
> 
> First, RAM, I have F4-3200C14D-16GVK, which are [email protected], but for me they only work at 2933.
> 
> I tried 081 and 083 with these settings:
> - DOCP 3200 / CL16 / ODT auto / DRAM boot V 1.45V / DRAM V 1.45 -> booted but had 1.48V (that's too high for me)
> - ODT 80 or 96 didn't matter, only 1.45V (1.48V) were important
> - everything under 1.45V went into safeboot (2133)
> - why is my QVL RAM not working?
> 
> So, that's the only ASUS issue I have right now.
> 
> Just for giggles, some AGESA issue:
> - changing p2 FID below 70 (1.4GHz) goes to a QCode "0C", after this no "Clear CMOS" nor "power cycle" works, only reflash via USB flashback! (annoying)
> - at BIOS 1001 (with AGESA 1.00x) I could go as low as 1.2GHz
> 
> Next, OC findings:
> - my max RAM speed is at 3175 with a BCLK of 108.2MHz (with CL14 and 1.35V DRAM V)
> - idle powerdraw rises by 10W on this (no Voltage was changed, p0 FID decreased to 8C (3.79GHz))
> - why?
> 
> Before I forget it, thanks a lot for your support here. I learned so much and I'm still excited about this new platform, keep us posted. Kop khun krap


SOC Voltage? The CPU IMC still plays a part.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> Do released versions 0902, 1002 and test versions 0079, 0081, 0083 have menus on core pstates and memory interleaving?


Yes, all.


----------



## sr1030nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> Seeing you guys hitting the same CPU clock as me with 0.18 less volts makes me sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently sitting on 3.85ghz with 1.38V. Don't get me wrong I'm beyond happy with the CPUs performance, just sad I cant hit that 3.9-4 range without 1.45V+


Your results almost exactly mirror mine, good to see others with the same results that I can compare to.
3.9 needs 1.43+ volts for me
Currently sticking with 3.85ghz on 1.38v llc3, 1.06v SoC, 2933 ram


----------



## Clukos

Anyone using Trident Z RGB ram with this board? I've ordered both the Crosshair VI hero and some Trident Z RGB kits and I've read that some Ryzen boards end up frying the dimms.


----------



## superchad

So i had an issue over an hour ago, unsure if it is board, CPU, or PSU

I was using my computer just browsing the Internet and skyping

suddenly it shuts down, try to turn it back on, it kind of tries and fails, shows code 8, unplug PSU

then when i plug power back in, nothing, no matter how many times i push the button nothing, remove power supply from board (as the lights where on while still plugged in but PSU off) waited for lights to come back on, reapplied power, nothing, removed CMOS battery for 10 minutes nothing, all the while constantly trying to reset BIOS at each step

anyways i test my PSU with a PSU tester and Power Good is HIGH, hook it back up and everything works fine

did something happen that tripped something in my PSU that the tester fixed?


----------



## Ras5al6Ghul2

Has anyone figured out the motherboard RGB lighting issue?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Anyone using Trident Z RGB ram with this board? I've ordered both the Crosshair VI hero and some Trident Z RGB kits and I've read that some Ryzen boards end up frying the dimms.


Not sure what that source was, but I have not heard of that problem. I'm running the F4-3600C16D-16GTZR kit now, and have another on the way. My experience with these has been quite positive.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Not sure what that source was, but I have not heard of that problem. I'm running the F4-3600C16D-16GTZR kit now, and have another on the way. My experience with these has been quite positive.


Nice, I ordered exactly the same kit as yours.


----------



## Karagra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Not sure what that source was, but I have not heard of that problem. I'm running the F4-3600C16D-16GTZR kit now, and have another on the way. My experience with these has been quite positive.


I can confirm the F4-3600C16D-16GTZR is an amazing ram kit on the CH6, It has reached 3600mhz for me under 3.75v with its 16-16-16-16-32-1T Timings.


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sr1030nx*
> 
> Your results almost exactly mirror mine, good to see others with the same results that I can compare to.
> 3.9 needs 1.43+ volts for me
> Currently sticking with 3.85ghz on 1.38v llc3, 1.06v SoC, 2933 ram


That's reassuring! Literally identical xD Sitting with the same RAM speeds, best I could do was get the system to boot on 3200 for RAM but any load would cause a black screen (This is with 3200 CL16 sticks) :/ 1.43-1.44V for 3.9 on the CPU just isn't worth it.. On a positive note, for video rendering this CPU is insane!! Real happy with its performance and do not regret it one bit


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Dethon View Post
> 
> Hi @elmor
> I have just tried the c6h_p0vidfix program and it does not fully work for me. Whenever I execute it, clock goes up to 4GHz (my P0 config), but that's only until an idle period makes it drop to another Pstate. After that it doesn't raise to P0 unless I execute the program again, with the same results.
> 
> Something I am doing wrong or have misunderstood?
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like a different issue. Which settings exactly? OS?
Click to expand...

I am having the same results or behavior as Dethon,
P0:

FID - 9A(3.85ghz)
DID - 8
VID - 1C(1.37v)
Windows 10 64bit Anniversary Edition Home. When I excute the program cpu speed will go up to 3850mhz but once it goes to a lower Pstate it will not go back up to P0.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ras5al6Ghul2*
> 
> Has anyone figured out the motherboard RGB lighting issue?


nah mate.

I've still had no rgb lighting since I updated to 1002.

Have you tried pulling battery for 30 seconds? That's the only thing I haven't tried yet.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> I just flashed from 1001 to 0081 and my F4-3200C14D-16GTZ's finally booted into 3200MHz!
> 
> Some interesting notes:
> 
> All I did was use DOCP Standard, which sets bclck to 100, DRAM to 1.35v, and timings of 14-14-14-34. All remaining settings were left at default.
> The RAM is using 1T
> Previously, I was stuck on 2933MHz using a manually set CPU SOC voltage of 1.0v, however, even 1.15v did not help (nor did 1.40v DRAMv).
> HWiNFO is currently reporting a average CPU SOC voltage of 1.137v.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> I noticed the same regarding SoC voltage. Using mostly stock / auto settings and only setting up RAM to 3200CL14 it seems like like is ~1.15V SoC.
Click to expand...

You guys may find you don't need as high a SOC voltage as set by [Auto] with higher RAM.

My 1st CPU with SOC: [Auto] + 2400MHz RAM = ~1.050V, this was too much IMO. I only needed stock SOC for 2400MHz. Stock SOC voltage point on "Pro Belt" read as ~0.838V on DMM. Setting manually SOC as 0.825V in UEFI resulted in ~0.838V on DMM. 2933MHz was 0.900V.

My 2nd CPU I did not even bother with SOC: [Auto]. At stock "Pro Belt" SOC read as ~0.893V on DMM. Setting manually SOC as 0.900V in UEFI then read as ~0.893V. SOC 0.900V was enough for 2400MHz, 3200MHz C14 only needed 0.962V set in UEFI.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> You guys may find you don't need as high a SOC voltage as set by [Auto] with higher RAM.
> 
> My 1st CPU with SOC: [Auto] + 2400MHz RAM = ~1.050V, this was too much IMO. I only needed stock SOC for 2400MHz. Stock SOC voltage point on "Pro Belt" read as ~0.838V on DMM. Setting manually SOC as 0.825V in UEFI resulted in ~0.838V on DMM. 2933MHz was 0.900V.
> 
> My 2nd CPU I did not even bother with SOC: [Auto]. At stock "Pro Belt" SOC read as ~0.893V on DMM. Setting manually SOC as 0.900V in UEFI then read as ~0.893V. SOC 0.900V was enough for 2400MHz, 3200MHz C14 only needed 0.962V set in UEFI.


Lol it's Probe It not pro belt


----------



## Dethon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Seems like a different issue. Which settings exactly? OS?


Here are my P0 settings and OS:

P0:
FID: A0(4GHz)
DID: 8
VID: 19(1.39375V)

OS: Windows 10 Creators Update
BIOS: 0082
Other settings in case they matter:

LLC3
BCLK: Manually set to 100MHz
Core voltage in extreme tweaker section: Auto
SOC voltage: 1.05V
RAM: 3200 - 14-14-14-14-34


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Currently that turns out to be the CPU at 4GHz and DRAM at 3200MHz, with 14-14-14-34 timings. It survives enough Realbench stress runs to satisfy me on stability, and did not exceed 77.3 C and averaged 69.8 C, while in general use I see it hanging around 33-40 C.


What temps does "CPU (Socket)" read at its peak?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyworxx*
> 
> This worries me. So enabling Sense Skew could potentially result in a very high CPU temperature without thermal throttling/shutdown?


Yes, I can reproduce this and I posted a video before that demonstrates how it crashes into Code 8 and then refuses to reboot until I reattach the fans to cool it down some. Then the first thing I got is a overheating warning and *BIOS read 95C CPU temp (after some cooling down). Tctl only read around 66C before the crash!*

Here is the video again for those who missed it (shaky mobile camera):


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> My best guess would be it goes up on the website this week. Probably we'll be limited to test BIOSes here in the future (internal politics).


That would be really sad. If that's the case you really should work on your BIOS publish process, because it seems to take way too long for you to publish something on the official page.

One other thing: With ProcODT 80 and 3200 on my 2x16 GB dual ranked memory I need to set the VDDSOC to at least 1.18v, otherwise the memory controller seems to produce random bit errors (and may still do this with this voltage, only at a much lower rate). Is there any setting besides the VDDSOC to get the MC to act more stable?


----------



## LittleVulpix

@elmor

The top post says:
Quote:


> BIOS 0083 0081 + "2T" DRAM mode
> BIOS 0082 0081 + specific DRAM patches
> BIOS 0081 0081 + ProcODT = 53.3 ohm
> BIOS 0079 AGESA 1004a test version, with bugfixes


You probably meant to put 0079 + xxx in all or some of the 008x bioses







could be confusing for newcomers.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> That would be really sad. If that's the case you really should work on your BIOS publish process, because it seems to take way too long for you to publish something on the official page.
> 
> One other thing: With ProcODT 80 and 3200 on my 2x16 GB dual ranked memory I need to set the VDDSOC to at least 1.18v, otherwise the memory controller seems to produce random bit errors (and may still do this with this voltage, only at a much lower rate). Is there any setting besides the VDDSOC to get the MC to act more stable?


Why? It's the same BIOS just different name. The reason it takes 1-2 weeks is because the BIOS has to go through quality control testing before release, honestly that is quite fast.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleVulpix*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> The top post says:
> You probably meant to put 0079 + xxx in all or some of the 008x bioses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could be confusing for newcomers.


Yup, fixed.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Have you been able to get your 64gb set reasonably beyond 3200?


I don't have a 64 GB set, but three different 16 GB kits. For testing I put two kits together as 4x 8 GB = 32 GB before. That was with BIOS 1001 and needed CL18 for 3200 already, so I did not try higher than that.

Furthermore my kits are 3200-CL14 kits and really seem to need a push in DRAM voltage to even reach 3600, so I am not sure if these are the best kits to test 3600 at all. Curiously the Flare X is the one that does half a dozen reboots (literally) during POST to even get there, while the TridentZ just boots through POST in one quick go using the very same settings.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Why? It's the same BIOS just different name. The reason it takes 1-2 weeks is because the BIOS has to go through quality control testing before release, honestly that is quite fast.


The "it's the same BIOS just different name" is true for us beta BIOS testers only. If you change policy to not publish betas anymore then we all have to wait longer in between official releases. I think that's why he wrote that you need to push these faster.









But yes, given the complexities of these things you are not slow. I do hope, though, that you keep publishing beta BIOS versions way before official release.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Since you didn't even bother reading the previous quotes, I'll just tell it to you straight up. And doesn't seem to have the idea anyway.
> 
> You are trying to lecture the wrong guy.
> Nice! but








Well.. i just had to disable some programs from startup... but still i dont thing this is functional just yet!

nope, didnt survive... finished a cinebench but didnt have time to SS before bsod.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> What temps does "CPU (Socket)" read at its peak?


Honestly, I remembered looking at that, but could not recall the precise figure, so I just did another run for you and did a screen grab at 10 minutes into the stress test to give you a "live" look.



The CPU (socket) readings average was 53 C, and the peak (Maximum) was 64 C. The settings I am running now are sort of a sweet spot for this rig, as going higher CPU voltage and lower LLC - or conversely a lower voltage and higher LLC - did not achieve the best combination of lowest stable voltage and the best thermals.

It is getting to the point I can do a fair guess from seeing the vdroop in the CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) and the early temperature rise in CPU (Tctl/Tdie) at the start of a stress test if:

1. The voltage will make it through the test, and;

2. The temperatures are likely to stay under my limit for terminating the run (if the temp exceed 80 for me).

I want to try using P-states next I think, to see if I can get the same results with that method.


----------



## LittleVulpix

@elmor

I have a logitech G510 keyboard and it never worked in BIOS (well, uefi) of the C6H. I have a cheapo usb keyboard that I use in addition to my G510 when I need to tinker with bios. I googled around and found that many people have this issue with some bioses. I was able to use this keyboard just fine on my previous setup (in bios).

Is there some debug info I can supply to your RnD team or something to let me use my main keyboard in bios so I can stop having to borrow a spare keyboard from around the house?

Thanks!


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> The CPU (socket) readings average was 53 C, and the peak (Maximum) was 64 C.


10 minutes isn't long, so maybe it would climb further. Non X CPUs are said to not use any offset, but I am not convinced. 64 C is quite high a socket temperature already. On my 1800X this corresponds to real CPU temps going towards 95C and Tctl + offset being on 95C + soft throttling for some time.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> 10 minutes isn't long, so maybe it would climb further. Is this an X or non X CPU? If it is an X I would try the same run with Sense Skew disabled.


It's possible, but temps pretty much reach equilibrium for my set up by then and and I have not seen much rise after that. That may be in part due to the new Noiseblocker E-Loop fans on the H110i GT, they do seem to help dissipate heat more efficiently at lower rpm's than the stock Corsair fans, though I have not done a switch them back and forth A-B test. I can say they are quieter for sure.

This is a 1700 (non X) CPU.

Yowee, just looked at your temps, that was getting pretty toasty!


----------



## WR-HW95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> @elmor
> I understand that, but why would the beta bios have this particular issue? I had no problems with setting it on 1002. Also, any comment about how quite a lot of us are reporting needing more volts to achieve a stable overclock vs previous BIOS'?


Have anyone tested power draw on stock settings 1002 vs 1081?
My guess is that ~5% performance gain doesnt come magically, but it needed some changes in timings/settings in agesa which makes cpu run closer on stability edge even on stock.
I havent installed new bios yet, so cant say does it or does it not effect on my board.


----------



## Masterchief79

I like my CPU temperatures with the 1700 + Mora 2 Pro








Also, I got 2933MHz CL14-12-12-36 1T stable at 1,35V (B-Dies).


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> This is a 1700 (non X) CPU.
> 
> Yowee, just looked at your temps, that was getting pretty toasty!


Nope, Tctl close to 115C (thermal shutdown) was toasty.







These were deliberate tests, so my temps with properly working cooling are much lower. At stock clocks I can hardly crack 65C Tctl running ITB and stuff, and that includes the +20C offset. Of course it all depends on fan profiles, but for the time being I am mostly interested in stability tests.

Unfortunately it doesn't seem like I can get my RAM stable at 3600-CL16.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Nope, Tctl close to 115C (thermal shutdown) was toasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were deliberate tests, so my temps with properly working cooling are much lower. At stock clocks I can hardly crack 65C Tctl running ITB and stuff, and that includes the +20C offset. Of course it all depends on fan profiles, but for the time being I am mostly interested in stability tests.
> 
> Unfortunately it doesn't seem like I can get my RAM stable at 3600-CL16.


You are a braver man than I, Gunga Din


----------



## Black Indica

I have tried 0082 & 0083 and surprisingly i got many failed DRAM training boot cycles when trying to reach 3600mhz on my F4-3600C16D-16GTZR kit.
i was hover able to POST ONCE when switching from a 112.6 bclk 3603mhz RAM clock (Failed DRAM Training with no POST) to a 135.2 bclk 3605mhz RAM clock.
But however upon a reboot of the system to see if this was attainable consistently, it was not, and failed boot cycles continued.
Both aforementioned blck OC/system voltages were identical, with the excpetion of the core multiplier.
a "brute force" method
CPU Multiplier: 36/33
CPU Core Voltage: 1.45
CPU SOC Voltage: 1.2
1.8 PLL Voltage: 2.1
DRAM Voltage: 1.45
DRAM VBoot Voltage: 1.45
DRAM Timing: 16-16-16-16-36

In the end, i couldn't even attain 3507mhz RAM Clocks like i had been using on BIOS 1001, with the identical settings/voltages from that bios.
I've since reverted back to 1001 for my 24/7 3507mhz RAM OC.
any ideas what to do to attain 3600mhz on this kit, regardless of BIOS 1001 or 0079-0083.
need help, sos


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> You are a braver man than I, Gunga Din


Well, I wondered why I got Code 8 crashes at lower fan settings, but not at higher ones. And I wondered what all the CPU temp jumps and odd readings/reports are about. So I had to find out. I disable Sense Skew on my rig now, I like to know when my CPU is burning and can set fans accordingly using manual fan profiles.


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> SOC Voltage? The CPU IMC still plays a part.


Already 1.15V on auto .. not much room left there.


----------



## dorbot

Little story.
After many days of successful cold starts today I was met with it not booting.

Only change was installing Aura.

For once it detected the Gskill RGB Ram so I played around with that till it stopped responding to inputs properly as happens on every occasion.
Next boot didn't work.

Many bios clears and flashbacks later finally got back into windows to uninstall Aura and kill the associated bios com service with extreme prejudice.
Aura does not uninstall that service.
My theory is that when Aura goes nuts and stops behaving or responding to inputs correctly it somehow writes junk into some part of the bios ecosystem causing it to fail.

I'm sure most people here are of the opinion that anything written by Asus for Windows should generally be avoided at this time. AIsuite, Aura, etc.

So just a heads up with my sample size of n=1 I conclude Asus software junks your bios. Bit of a gross generalisation I know, lol.

Might help some people having really bizarre random behaviour after a long period of reliable starts.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Little story.
> After many days of successful cold starts today I was met with it not booting.
> 
> Only change was installing Aura.
> 
> For once it detected the Gskill RGB Ram so I played around with that till it stopped responding to inputs properly as happens on every occasion.
> Next boot didn't work.
> 
> Many bios clears and flashbacks later finally got back into windows to uninstall Aura and kill the associated bios com service with extreme prejudice.
> Aura does not uninstall that service.
> My theory is that when Aura goes nuts and stops behaving or responding to inputs correctly it somehow writes junk into some part of the bios ecosystem causing it to fail.
> 
> I'm sure most people here are of the opinion that anything written by Asus for Windows should generally be avoided at this time. AIsuite, Aura, etc.
> 
> So just a heads up with my sample size of n=1 I conclude Asus software junks your bios. Bit of a gross generalisation I know, lol.
> 
> Might help some people having really bizarre random behaviour after a long period of reliable starts.


rgb lights still on?


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> The "it's the same BIOS just different name" is true for us beta BIOS testers only. If you change policy to not publish betas anymore then we all have to wait longer in between official releases. I think that's why he wrote that you need to push these faster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yes, given the complexities of these things you are not slow. I do hope, though, that you keep publishing beta BIOS versions way before official release.


Exactly. I understand that release versions take time, but if you can't post betas here anymore, you should be able to post them on the official page, without one or two weeks delay. If you would get the AMD update mid May, it could be June before any of us gets their hands on it.


----------



## Ubardog

@elmor

Thanks for all the info and update's 3 quick Questions

1-What to base Max's on Voltages on ?

-What I set ( Bios Read higher)
-What Bios Reads after boot
-What I read on probe points
-What Monitoring software reading (only reason why I mention this is coz of load and idle measurement)

2-Are the any setting to control SOC fluctuation. Mine varies from 1.06-1.112

3- I know you stated Max recommended Voltages but is there a combined SOC and Vcore max ?

I ask this Because the Amount of SOC "SEEMS" cause adverse effects with combo's on Vcore- Even thou both are WELL withing Safe parameters
Higher Vcore i must lower SOC.

I Removed my "findings" until i can prove them further.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Thanks for all the info and update's 3 quick Questions
> 
> 1-What to base Max's on Voltages on ?
> 
> -What I set ( Bios Read higher)
> -What Bios Reads after boot
> -What I read on probe points
> -What Monitoring software reading (only reason why I mention this is coz of load and idle measurement)
> 
> 2-Are the any setting to control SOC fluctuation. Mine varies from 1.06-1.112
> 
> 3- I know you stated Max recommended Voltages but is there a combined SOC and Vcore max ?
> 
> I ask this Because the Amount of SOC "SEEMS" cause adverse effects with combo's on Vcore- Even thou both are WELL withing Safe parameters
> Higher Vcore i must lower SOC.
> 
> I Removed my "findings" until i can prove them further.


Not at the computer to test it but SOC as measure via SVI2 for me fluctuates from 1.200-1.206. I'm guessing LLC influences this as well as vcore but I cant test it at the moment (I'm running LLC 5).


----------



## Masterchief79

Still having cold boot issues with 2933MHz CL14-12-12-36, going to try 2666MHz CL12-12-12-36 now, maybe that helps. Even with VRAM boot voltage on 1,35V. Guess that's just the general problem elmor talked about that AMD didn't fix yet.


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> I like my CPU temperatures with the 1700 + Mora 2 Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I got 2933MHz CL14-12-12-36 1T stable at 1,35V (B-Dies).


You need to Disable Sense MI skew off For a 1700










Oh and possibly try lowering your SOC to boot higher Freq. I know it seems backwards but works for me.


----------



## malitze

After playing around some more I'm going to stick with mild BCLK oc for now with

3.9 GHz (104.8 * 37.25) @ +0.03125V core, 1.06125V SoC, 1.35V RAM @ ~3353 MHz.

A notch higher on BCLK (106.2 for ~3400 MHz) I get all kinds of stability issues even with voltages higher than what I'd be comfortable with. Can't seem to identify the limiting factor(s) here.


----------



## Ras5al6Ghul2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> nah mate.
> 
> I've still had no rgb lighting since I updated to 1002.
> 
> Have you tried pulling battery for 30 seconds? That's the only thing I haven't tried yet.


I have not tried the battery. To be honest, I didn't know about a battery


----------



## agentk7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Exactly. I understand that release versions take time, but if you can't post betas here anymore, you should be able to post them on the official page, without one or two weeks delay. If you would get the AMD update mid May, it could be June before any of us gets their hands on it.


I thought he was just saying that the BIOSes that are posted here have to be referred to as "test" BIOSes and not "beta" BIOSes due to "internal politics. It doesn't mean they aren't any different from "betas" but they just have to use a different term. Just a guess but it's probably because beta might make it sound like they're more "polished" or at least more proven then they really are.


----------



## BoMbY

My understanding is, there may be a new company policy in the works, which may prohibit them from posting any test BIOS versions.


----------



## Masterchief79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> You need to Disable Sense MI skew off For a 1700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and possibly try lowering your SOC to boot higher Freq. I know it seems backwards but works for me.


I disabled Sense MI Skew, now the load temperatures with very similar settings are around 40°C.
Gonna try that SOC thing.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> I disabled Sense MI Skew, now the load temperatures with very similar settings are around 40°C.
> Gonna try that SOC thing.


What is that Sense MI thing? I missed quite a bit of posts.

Enable? Disable? Why?


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> What is that Sense MI thing? I missed quite a bit of posts.
> 
> Enable? Disable? Why?


By Default 1700 should disable it
Any "X" processor should leave it alone. .......But some people might say otherwise


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> By Default 1700 should disable it
> Any "X" processor should leave it alone. .......But some people might say otherwise


I have 1700, why disable?

Currently stressing at 1.4V @ 3.9Ghz


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I have 1700, why disable?
> 
> Currently stressing at 1.4V @ 3.9Ghz


I suggest you look here and +! gupsterg
http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db/0_100
Its basically the highlights of this tread


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I have 1700, why disable?
> 
> Currently stressing at 1.4V @ 3.9Ghz


My new 1700 with SenseMI Skew at Auto gave idle temps of 9°C using a Hyper 212X air cooler. I know for a fact it's not really at 9°C. Disabled Skew and it showed normal temps (29°C).

That's why it should be disabled for 1700 CPUs.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Lol it's Probe It not pro belt





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



LOL right back atcha!









So no space!







, all semantics, I guess.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> What mis-information? The May update will bring lots of additional DRAM options..


That it's IMC issues causing everything. That certain sticks are the defacto cure. That certain CPU's in the range are better than others. That running some magic sequence of commands gets higher clocks. Those are the ones I read the past few days at least.


----------



## nycgtr

Interesting enough yesterday I had a ram training fail since I forgot to adjust dram voltage back after I gave up on trying something else. Was playing around in crysis 3 and I noticed my gpus wouldn't even go to 100% usage in a gpu bottleneck scenario. 2133 is some bad news lol.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL right back atcha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no space!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , all semantics, I guess.


that's an I (eye) not a L (ell) .


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL right back atcha!


Exactly. That's a capital "i" not a lower-case "L".


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL right back atcha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no space!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , all semantics, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> that's an I (eye) not a L (ell) .
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Exactly. That's a capital "i" not a lower-case "L".
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I did not disagree.

I accept it is an I (eye) and not L (ell).

I said "So no space!







, all semantics, I guess."


----------



## Ubardog

Your Both wrong

Its Pubic with an I (aye)

Coming from the Dislexic


----------



## gupsterg

LOOL! What fun to be had!


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> rgb lights still on?


yeah, all RGB still on. My Ram is a fetching blue.


----------



## TheShaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I did not disagree.
> 
> I accept it is an I (eye) and not L (ell).
> 
> I said "So no space!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , all semantics, I guess."


Oh, the SPACE BAR, its that elusive little critter on the keyboard. I have the C6H and I read it as "Probelt" and thought it was a strange name.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> You need to Disable Sense MI skew off For a 1700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh and possibly try lowering your SOC to boot higher Freq. I know it seems backwards but works for me*.


I've observed quite the opposite when it comes to going for higher RAM overclocks. At 3200 I can run .950 without issue but approaching 3600, I need considerably more for anything remotely stable (currently set slightly above 1.2 in BIOS which is apparently getting into the danger zone). Edit: There could certainly be another setting that helps with this but I haven't found a correlation as of yet.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheShaz*
> 
> Oh, the SPACE BAR, its that elusive little critter on the keyboard. I have the C6H and I read it as "Probelt" and thought it was a strange name.


I don't know how many posts I've done with Pro Belt instead of ProbeIt







. I also did think it strange, but then it sorta fitted (ie all the measuring points are a belt), but never looked too much into until today







.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I've observed quite the opposite when it comes to going for higher RAM overclocks. At 3200 I can run .950 without issue but approaching 3600, I need considerably more for anything remotely stable (currently set slightly above 1.2 in BIOS which is apparently getting into the danger zone). Edit: There could certainly be another setting that helps with this but I haven't found a correlation as of yet.


I always assumed the data fabric is in the SoC voltage domain so when forcing it to clock higher by increasing the memory clocks it seemed clear to me that it was crucial to increase it aswell. But actual testing suggests its effect is somewhat limited and other factors are also important to gain stability. But yeah, don't really know which


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I don't know how many posts I've done with Pro Belt instead of ProbeIt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I also did think it strange, but then it sorta fitted (ie all the measuring points are a belt), but never looked too much into until today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Subconsious reaction to being probed or probing


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> I always assumed the data fabric is in the SoC voltage domain so when forcing it to clock higher by increasing the memory clocks it seemed clear to me that it was crucial to increase it aswell. But actual testing suggests its effect is somewhat limited and other factors are also important to gain stability. But yeah, don't really know which


I would assume the Infinity Fabric to be cache related and affected by the vcore.


----------



## infraredbg

vSOC for fabric, vDDP for I/O. I need 1.2V vDDP for 3600 12-12-12-22 1T and 1.1 vSOC. It's unstable with lower vDDP.
When memory is pushed high, vSOC needs to be increased, because fabric is in sync with dram frequency.

3600+ is not ready for prime-time yet, only for benching. But hope things will change with May update.


----------



## pig666eon

the updated ryzen master is up on the site - https://www.amd.com/en/technologies/ryzen-master

yeah still not reading right at all, there is no way my temp is that low

http://i.imgur.com/44P1gVG.png

its also not taking into account for a bclk increase on the chip or ram, its only displaying base values

i have a 1700x in case people where wondering


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pig666eon*
> 
> the updated ryzen master is up on the site - https://www.amd.com/en/technologies/ryzen-master
> 
> yeah still not reading right at all, there is no way my temp is that low
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/44P1gVG.png
> 
> its also not taking into account for a bclk increase on the chip or ram, its only displaying base values
> 
> i have a 1700x in case people where wondering


Nice temps haha. You either need to enable or disable miskew. Not sure which BIOS your on but that might end up fixing your temp problem.


----------



## pig666eon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Nice temps haha. You either need to enable or disable miskew. Not sure which BIOS your on but that might end up fixing your temp problem.


its on auto in bios, thats the reading from Tdie, Tctl is reading 20 above this reading, im more concerned about the other readings tbh it seems basic in what they are trying to do with it


----------



## badhairguy

SUCCESS!

I've been trying to get my RAM to run at 3200mhz since day 1 and I finally got it this morning thanks to 0082!

[email protected] (120.6x33.25) 1.4V
TridentZ F3000C14D-32GTZ (2x16) 14-14-14-14-34-1T 1.4V
SOC 1.1V
ProcODT 80
Spread Spectrum disabled
DRAM BOOT 1.4V
GTX 1070 SLI (GEN3)
Samsung 960 EVO M.2 (GEN3)

I get F9->0d at anything over 2666 strap but by pushing my bclk to 120.6 I was able to hit 3200. I tried pushing it higher, and could boot into windows at 4.1GHz and 3300MHz ram but it would crash as soon as i would even CPU-z benchmark.


----------



## geoxile

I've been getting some Memory Management BSODs even though my RAM cleared testing. It's even happening at 2133. Is the factory default option in BIOS functionally the same as reseating the CMOS battery?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infraredbg*
> 
> vSOC for fabric, vDDP for I/O. I need 1.2V vDDP for 3600 12-12-12-22 1T and 1.1 vSOC. It's unstable with lower vDDP.
> When memory is pushed high, vSOC needs to be increased, because fabric is in sync with dram frequency.
> 
> 3600+ is not ready for prime-time yet, only for benching. But hope things will change with May update.


Have you found a source for this information by chance?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pig666eon*
> 
> the updated ryzen master is up on the site - https://www.amd.com/en/technologies/ryzen-master
> 
> yeah still not reading right at all, there is no way my temp is that low


That is because Ryzen Mastery just applies a dumb -20C to Tctl and Sense Skew practically applies another -20C when temps a low.

I hoped RM would follow the dynamic offset (0/+10/+20) properly, but unfortunately it does not. Hopefully Martin can come up with some intelligent algorithm for HWinfo.


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.. i just had to disable some programs from startup... but still i dont thing this is functional just yet!
> 
> nope, didnt survive... finished a cinebench but didnt have time to SS before bsod.


what is your LLC lvl?


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> That is because Ryzen Mastery just applies a dumb -20C to Tctl and Sense Skew practically applies another -20C when temps a low.
> 
> I hoped RM would follow the dynamic offset (0/+10/+20) properly, but unfortunately it does not. Hopefully Martin can come up with some intelligent algorithm for HWinfo.


How freaking hard is it for freaking AMD/ASUS to say "this is a 1700, 1700x or 1800x, lets go ahead and do the math correctly to show the right temp." Sweet jesus how can we be this far into this and not know a correct freaking temp.


----------



## Timur Born

The problem is that the offset is not fixed, but changes dynamically, seemingly based on the CPU instruction set that us currently used by software. There are three offsets: +0C (base), +10C and +20C.

To make things more complicated, once Tctl hits 95C any offset is gradually decreased to match 95C. This continues until the offset hits +0C and the real CPU temp hits 95C. At this point hard throttling to x0.5 (0.5 GHz) happens and Tctl is allowed to increase over 95C. At 115C Tctl a thermal shutdown happens.


----------



## geoxile

I can't hit 3200 on my F4-3200C14D sticks! The highest it'll go is 2933 with over 1.0V for the SOC voltage. Using 0083 BIOS, can the Ryzen 7 1700 really not hit 3200?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> I can't hit 3200 on my F4-3200C14D sticks! The highest it'll go is 2933 with over 1.0V for the SOC voltage. Using 0083 BIOS, can the Ryzen 7 1700 really not hit 3200?


It would appear that some cannot, no. But it's all the chips, not just 1700.

Trying increasing the DDR boot voltage to 1.45v


----------



## nycgtr

It seems so random right now. Some ram that wouldn't go past 2666 before now are hitting 3200 with the latest test bios. Sucks considering how important ram speed is for this platform.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infraredbg*
> 
> vSOC for fabric, vDDP for I/O. I need 1.2V vDDP for 3600 12-12-12-22 1T and 1.1 vSOC. It's unstable with lower vDDP.
> When memory is pushed high, vSOC needs to be increased, because fabric is in sync with dram frequency.
> 
> 3600+ is not ready for prime-time yet, only for benching. But hope things will change with May update.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Have you found a source for this information by chance?
Click to expand...

Some info in this post.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *infraredbg*
> 
> vSOC for fabric, vDDP for I/O. I need 1.2V vDDP for 3600 12-12-12-22 1T and 1.1 vSOC. It's unstable with lower vDDP.
> When memory is pushed high, vSOC needs to be increased, because fabric is in sync with dram frequency.
> 
> 3600+ is not ready for prime-time yet, only for benching. But hope things will change with May update.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you found a source for this information by chance?
Click to expand...

Likely from his own testing.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> It seems so random right now. Some ram that wouldn't go past 2666 before now are hitting 3200 with the latest test bios. Sucks considering how important ram speed is for this platform.


This is why the May update from AMD is supposed to focus on RAM performance.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> This is why the May update from AMD is supposed to focus on RAM performance.


I am holding off on buying different ram pretty much for this reason.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> I can't hit 3200 on my F4-3200C14D sticks! The highest it'll go is 2933 with over 1.0V for the SOC voltage. Using 0083 BIOS, can the Ryzen 7 1700 really not hit 3200?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> It would appear that some cannot, no. But it's all the chips, not just 1700.
Click to expand...

Yeah was reading this today, there was some discussion earlier in this thread that some thought as "X" CPU is better bin perhaps IMC better, which from that post seems is not the case.


----------



## Landm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> I can't hit 3200 on my F4-3200C14D sticks! The highest it'll go is 2933 with over 1.0V for the SOC voltage. Using 0083 BIOS, can the Ryzen 7 1700 really not hit 3200?


I hit 3200 MHz at 18-16-16-36, but I can't remember if it was 1T or 2T BIOS. Also using a 1700 CPU.
But I got some memory errors while running MemTest so I cleared CMOS back to defaults to let it run there until the May AGESA update is out which will apparently bring lots of improvements for RAM. I'm banking on being able to run 2x16 GB Samsung B-Die sticks at 3200 MHz sometime this summer.


----------



## WR-HW95

I can report that 4x16Gb @3230MHz still works with 1081 bios.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> The "it's the same BIOS just different name" is true for us beta BIOS testers only. If you change policy to not publish betas anymore then we all have to wait longer in between official releases. I think that's why he wrote that you need to push these faster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yes, given the complexities of these things you are not slow. I do hope, though, that you keep publishing beta BIOS versions way before official release.


That isn't really a good way to look at it. For those of us with 2T RAM, the last official BIOS for us was 0902. 1001 is 1T and isn't as good for us. 0083 isn't going to go official I don't think, so again, 2T owners locked into the "official" BIOS versions would get left out.

As far as pushing faster, at this point we have one more month until the AMD RAM release, and I am sure there are people at Asus who want to hold off on a lot of work until that next version comes out, just because it may eliminate the need for a lot of these tweaks and adjustments and testing and such.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WR-HW95*
> 
> I can report that 4x16Gb @3230MHz still works with 1081 bios.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Model of ram?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> what is your LLC lvl?


LLC 3 on cpu. none of the other power controls are touched


----------



## [email protected]

Just something a bit more objective to help scotch some of the eternal LLC debates. LLC 1 works quite well for everyday use. Just a stock capture here. That said, the CPUs don't pull much current at all, so I don't expect big changes. Small FFT Prime load hitting the VRM.





Blue trace = Vcore
Yellow trace = current (peak is around 130W)

1.40 VID set in UEFI gives around 1.38V "idle", dipping no more than 20mv when hit with load.


----------



## SpecChum

Well, guess who's just swapped his 1700 out for another and can now boot (and reboot) first time at 3200 14-14-14-34 now


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Just something a bit more objective to help scotch some of the eternal LLC debates. LLC 1 works quite well for everyday use. Just a stock capture here. That said, the CPUs don't pull much current at all, so I don't expect big changes. Small FFT Prime load hitting the VRM.
> 
> 
> 
> Blue trace = Vcore
> Yellow trace = current (peak is around 130W)
> 
> 1.40 VID set in UEFI gives around 1.38V "idle", dipping no more than 20mv when hit with load.


Do you have measurements for all LLC levels by chance? Good stuff (though a higher res image for those of us with aging eyes would be welcome







)!


----------



## WR-HW95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Model of ram?


TridentZ F4-3200C14Q-64GTZ


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yeah was reading this today, there was some discussion earlier in this thread that some thought as "X" CPU is better bin perhaps IMC better, which from that post seems is not the case.


So basically RAM is one big crap shoot... Great.

On another note, anyone else notice really high voltage in BIOS? I get 1.35V when just looking through BIOS, and if I set an offset it goes even higher. I tried resetting to optimal default settings, but should I try clearing the CMOS battery?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> So basically RAM is one big crap shoot... Great.
> 
> On another note, anyone else notice really high voltage in BIOS? I get 1.35V when just looking through BIOS, and if I set an offset it goes even higher. I tried resetting to optimal default settings, but should I try clearing the CMOS battery?


Not really an issue with the load of the CPU in BIOS.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Do you have measurements for all LLC levels by chance? Good stuff (though a higher res image for those of us with aging eyes would be welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )!


No, havent taken any more - didn't see much reason to. Perhaps tomorrow if I feel up to it...heh

That's the res of the captures, less whatever compression the forum imposes at max size - they are more than legible if you can read the forum text.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Well, guess who's just swapped his 1700 out for another and can now boot (and reboot) first time at 3200 14-14-14-34 now


Nice







, so we can say 2x R7 1700 Batch: UA 1709PGT rock 3200MHz







.

I just did ~6.5hrs MEMTest today on UEFI 0079 3200MHz 14-14-14-14-34-1T with 3.8GHz CPU to make sure it was matching on stability/error free as 0902 / 1002.

What's she OC'ing to chap?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so we can say 2x R7 1700 Batch: UA 1709PGT rock 3200MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I just did ~6.5hrs MEMTest today on UEFI 0079 3200MHz 14-14-14-14-34-1T with 3.8GHz CPU to make sure it was matching on stability/error free as 0902 / 1002.
> 
> What's she OC'ing to chap?


Just tried 4.0ghz at 1.375v (SVI2 TFN) and didn't pass 2 minutes RealBench









No crash tho, last one crashed completely even on CB at that voltage.

Seems a bit cooler too, like 5C, but that's probably due to the MX-4 vs Corsair thermal pad on my H110i. I think I put a bit much on too lol

Gonna try CB before I reboot, please hold the line caller...


----------



## SpecChum

Er, yeah.

Not that then, code 8 lol


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Landm*
> 
> I hit 3200 MHz at 18-16-16-36, but I can't remember if it was 1T or 2T BIOS. Also using a 1700 CPU.
> But I got some memory errors while running MemTest so I cleared CMOS back to defaults to let it run there until the May AGESA update is out which will apparently bring lots of improvements for RAM. I'm banking on being able to run 2x16 GB Samsung B-Die sticks at 3200 MHz sometime this summer.


I hope my g.skill 2x16 Hynix 3200MHz memory will run at the rated speeds without a lot of work. I am CLOSE to 2933 with them on 0083, just a little more work I think. I think mine are 16-18-18-18-38.


----------



## CeltPC

Was reading the review of Ryzen 5's on PC Perspective, and found this interesting in regard to CCX latencies and memory frequency:

"At DDR4-2133 memory speeds the Ryzen 5 1600X has a 140 nanoseconds latency for thread to thread communications if those threads are on separate CCX modules. When running at DDR4-3200 that latency drops to 111 nanoseconds, a 26% improvement! Even though this is just a component of a very complex series of systems that make up the performance of a CPU, this clearly shows the inherent advantage of raising memory speed and internal fabric interconnect speed."

https://www.pcper.com/reviews/Processors/Ryzen-5-Review-1600X-and-1500X-Take-Core-i5/CCX-Latency-Testing-Pinging-between-t

Confirms what we knew in general with some actual testing.


----------



## SpecChum

@gupsterg

Passes CB at 1.46v (BIOS - no LLC, 1.395v Vcore, 1.375v (still) SVI2 TFN).

Score: 1714


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Well, guess who's just swapped his 1700 out for another and can now boot (and reboot) first time at 3200 14-14-14-34 now


Wow lol. I got my 1800x for 300 bucks after some slickdealing and I paid the full price for the other. Hate to have to get another for 3200 lol


----------



## gupsterg

@SpecChum

At stock, when you load CPU with x264 stability test what is VCORE on ProbeIt?







.

Just wanna know difference between mine (~1.119V), I need +162mV for 3.8GHz. What's ya SOC? mine default is ~0.893V on DMM ProbeIt, I use 0.962V in UEFI for 3.8GHz/3200MHz C14 1T.

Without CB performance bias and no change to priority, etc of CB I get 1701 on UEFI 0079 Win 7 Pro x64.



The 1744 result is UEFI 1002 with CB PB, but view how AIDA64 differs on RAM for me on 0079.


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No, havent taken any more - didn't see much reason to. Perhaps tomorrow if I feel up to it...heh
> 
> That's the res of the captures, less whatever compression the forum imposes at max size - they are more than legible if you can read the forum text.


I think looking at the peaks of a LLC5 when the load goes down might scare people away from using it. Was planning on taking a look myself, but hooking my oscilloscope to the back of the socket is going to be messy...


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Wow lol. I got my 1800x for 300 bucks after some slickdealing and I paid the full price for the other. Hate to have to get another for 3200 lol


I've actually got 3 1700's here


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @SpecChum
> 
> At stock, when you load CPU with x264 stability test what is VCORE on ProbeIt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Just wanna know difference between mine (~1.119V), I need +162mV for 3.8GHz. What's ya SOC? mine default is ~0.893V on DMM ProbeIt, I use 0.962V in UEFI for 3.8GHz/3200MHz C14 1T.
> 
> Without CB performance bias and no change to priority, etc of CB I get 1701 on UEFI 0079 Win 7 Pro x64.
> 
> 
> 
> The 1744 result is UEFI 1002 with CB PB, but view how AIDA64 differs on RAM for me on 0079.


I have no idea where my DMM is


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> So basically RAM is one big crap shoot... Great.
> 
> On another note, anyone else notice really high voltage in BIOS? I get 1.35V when just looking through BIOS, and if I set an offset it goes even higher. I tried resetting to optimal default settings, but should I try clearing the CMOS battery?


Not really a board limitation from what I have observed. So I guess this is a good time to introduce my theory about memory clocks. I have two CH6's, two 1800x, and one 1700 that belong to a buddy of mine. We have 4 ram kits, all G.skill, 1ea 2x8 3200 Cas 14, 2ea 2x8 3600 Cas 16, and 1ea 2x8 4266 C19.

Here is my initial observation:

On both boards all 4 memory kits will run 3200 CL14 without any issues on both 1800x. On both boards, and all 4 memory kits, the 1700 struggles to hit over 2933 without some serious SOC and DRAM voltage increases.. So 4 memory kits, 2 motherboards, the memory results are the same for each CPU no matter how you mix and match them.

So from our testing it appears the CPU is the deciding factor. Which after some thinking and reviewing of AMD's materials, started to make ALOT of sense to me. I am in the opinion that what we are seeing is limitations in the data fabric (or Infinity Fabric depending on who you ask). In talking to a few people I have also began to notice a correlation between max stable OC and memory speeds. It appears the CPU's that can hit 4.0ghz on lower Vcores also seem to be the CPU's that are able to hit higher memory speeds.

I think a big part of this architecture that no one has been talking about is that the data fabric runs at
DRAM clock (half DDR). This fabric is a series of interconnects traced onto the CPU die, and just like all traces on a die, some are cleaner than others. Contaminants, thickness, slight narrowing of the trace, etc. all impact how well electrons move down the trace, and as a result effect what the maximum frequency it can sustain.

Just like with CPU overclocking ability, this is a lottery. On cleaner CPU's we are seeing higher clock speeds, and on those cleaner dies the fabric is cleaner and is able to run at higher frequencies; where on the lower binned CPU's, those that are a little dirtier, the clocks are lower, and the fabric is unable to support higher memory clocks.

So I believe the lottery on Ryzen is not only for CPU clock, but for memory clock as well. We know (or at least strongly suspect) that the higher end CPU's get the better bins, which is why a much greater percentage of 1800x CPU's can hit 4.0Ghz at lower voltages than the 1700x or 1700's. If my theory is correct, it might also suggest that the lower end CPU's are going to struggle to hit the higher DRAM clocks as well.

I would love some feedback on what you guys think.


----------



## arang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> To go into more detail, it only happens when the system is fully loaded by a stress test, but is not limited to high RAM usage.
> 
> IBT causes the pauses on all settings. It happened even on the first pass on Standard.
> 
> IBT AVX Standard doesn't cause the pauses, probably because it's finishing too quickly.
> IBT AVX High does cause the pauses.
> IBT AVX Maximum does cause the pauses.
> Haven't tried IBT AVX Very High but I assume it does cause the pauses.
> 
> RealBench Benchmark doesn't cause the pauses.
> RealBench Stress Test does cause the pauses even on the 4GB setting. It usually happens within a minute or two.
> 
> AIDA64 causes the pauses with CPU/FPU/Cache/SystemMemory checked.
> AIDA64 does not cause the pauses with just CPU/FPU/Cache checked.
> 
> The pauses don't happen in benchmarks or regular usage -- only on stress tests. The pauses don't cause the stress tests to fail.
> 
> Hopefully it is something simple like a driver.


i installed RS2 clean
but RealBench Stress Test does cause the pauses too
how can i fix this?
on RS1 it didn't happen


----------



## Timur Born

ProbeIt is useless on load.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I have no idea where my DMM is


OK, HWiNFO screenie @ CPU stock with x264 loading CPU?


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Not really an issue with the load of the CPU in BIOS.


Isn't it still bad to feed 1.6V to the CPU? Regardless of the load. The base voltage in BIOS is 1.3 to 1.35 but when running benchs I see 1.044V, so I need the offset to be +0.3V


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> OK, HWiNFO screenie @ CPU stock with x264 loading CPU?


Link me the test I need to run.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> ProbeIt is useless on load.


Doesn't seem to me, yes it's over what CPU get but it's close to how Pantsoftime explained to use SVI2 voltage, etc.


----------



## SpecChum

I might try 1.4v with LLC 3.

It's not crashing at 4.0ghz, just erroring out. I don't think I'm a million miles away here.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> I think looking at the peaks of a LLC5 when the load goes down might scare people away from using it. Was planning on taking a look myself, but hooking my oscilloscope to the back of the socket is going to be messy...


Might being the operative word...lol...

Did test on X99, and even on max LLC, the overshoot duration with a 300W+ load was sub 50uS (peak wasn't huge past the system-applied VID).


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Link me the test I need to run.


OP of this thread, section *Stability testing*, 2nd paragraph at end is link. I use 1000ms polling interval in HWiNFO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I might try 1.4v with LLC 3.
> 
> It's not crashing at 4.0ghz, just erroring out. I don't think I'm a million miles away here.


My 1st CPU needed +181 with LLC3 to pass 10 loops x264 @ 3.9GHz.

My 2nd needed +250mV (







) with LLC [Auto] to pass 20 loops x264 @ 3.9GHz.

1st on ProbeIt ~1.465V, 2nd ~1.475V.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> OK, HWiNFO screenie @ CPU stock with x264 loading CPU?




DMM Vcore at socket: max 1.2111 V.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Doesn't seem to me, yes it's over what CPU get but it's close to how Pantsoftime explained to use SVI2 voltage, etc.


Vcore at ProbeIt increases on load even with LLC0. It's nowhere near SVI2 readings either. So it's useless.


----------



## TheK

@elmor

could you provide a 1002 bios with just new agesa and nothing else more???

very unstable new bioses here in ram








I've lost 3200 14 14 14 14 30 stable @1.375
I've lost 3200 14 12 12 12 24 stable @1.405
I've lost 3200 12 11 11 11 28 stable @1.485
I've lost 3240+ any cas and voltage


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Vcore at ProbeIt increases on load even with LLC0. It's nowhere near SVI2 readings either. So it's useless.


I read ~1.380V +/- 5mV on ProbeIt VCORE point, R7 1700, +162mV LLC [Auto].



I see MAX as 1.356V in screenie above, so if I add 0.011V = 1.367V as Pantsoftime highlighted in this post, seems right to me.


----------



## Frikencio

Disabled Sense Mi Skew.

Now my temp readings are +20ºC


----------



## SpecChum

Still getting a few F9 reboots during, well, reboots, but much more consistent than before. Most of the time it boots first time.

4.0Ghz is no go at 1.42v LLC3 using IBT AVX, getting WHEA errors


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheK*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> could you provide a 1002 bios with just new agesa and nothing else more???
> 
> very unstable new bioses here in ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've lost 3200 14 14 14 14 30 stable @1.375
> I've lost 3200 14 12 12 12 24 stable @1.405
> I've lost 3200 12 11 11 11 28 stable @1.485
> I've lost 3240+ any cas and voltage


Yep, all of the new BIOS setups have killed my 3200 R1700 except 083, which takes it from 1T to 2T. So I'm likely going back to 1002 tonight.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I read ~1.380V +/- 5mV on ProbeIt VCORE point, R7 1700, +162mV LLC [Auto].
> 
> 
> 
> I see MAX as 1.356V in screenie above, so if I add 0.011V = 1.367V as Pantsoftime highlighted in this post, seems right to me.


At stock during x264 I read a max of 1.2417 V at ProbeIt vs. 1.2111 V at socket vs. 1.194 V SVI2 (hit 1.20 V some time later).

Adding 0.011 V to SVI2 closes the gap between SVI2 and socket, but ProbeIt still is far too high. And that's at stock LLC0 (Auto), it gets worse at higher LLC settings, except that I measured LLC0 and LLC1 to be the very same (!) at ProbeIt. Yep, useless.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Disabled Sense Mi Skew.
> 
> Now my temp readings are +20ºC


These temps are correct. If you own an X processor you will notice jumps of +10 C and +20 C happening often, this is the dynamic offset at work.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> These temps are correct. If you own an X processor you will notice jumps of +10 C and +20 C happening often, this is the dynamic offset at work.


Is this just speculation or do you know this?

Anything official from AMD?

Seems a bit odd.


----------



## infraredbg

DDR4-3845 12-12-12-22 1T "stable" for aida64 and Cinebenches.



bios 0082


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infraredbg*
> 
> DDR4-3845 12-12-12-22 1T "stable" for aida64 and Cinebenches.


Wow... do you have any thoughts you could share on how you got that dialed in? What BIOS are you on? Did you notice the 'memory hole' as you were trying different frequencies? How far do you have to back off to be stable for regular use?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Is this just speculation or do you know this?
> 
> Anything official from AMD?
> 
> Seems a bit odd.


I speculate this from my own thorough analysis.







Since I can reproduce this and spent quite some time on all of this I am pretty sure about the dynamic offsets (+0/+10/+20) and I am even more sure about the "Sense Skew" offset in Asus BIOS and Elmor acknowledged that it sk(r)ews Tctl to the point where it can even keep the CPU from thermal shutdown.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Yep, all of the new BIOS setups have killed my 3200 R1700 except 083, which takes it from 1T to 2T. So I'm likely going back to 1002 tonight.


I also lost a 100% POST with 3200 - 14-14-14-14-32-1T going from 1002 to 0082


----------



## infraredbg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> Wow... do you have any thoughts you could share on how you got that dialed in? What BIOS are you on? Did you notice the 'memory hole' as you were trying different frequencies? How far do you have to back off to be stable for regular use?


Bios 0082. I wouldn't test stability at the voltages I'm running.
I've only tested 2x8 and 4x8 B-die at 3200 14-14-14-34 1T 1.35V for stability. Basically mimic the G.Skill screen and the best AMD stock bin at 3200C14.
There are some screens I've posted earlier with 100%+ memtest and short blend test.

No problem at 3200 here. In fact 0082 is the best bios for me until now.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> At stock during x264 I read a max of 1.2417 V at ProbeIt vs. 1.2111 V at socket vs. 1.194 V SVI2 (hit 1.20 V some time later).
> 
> Adding 0.011 V to SVI2 closes the gap between SVI2 and socket, but ProbeIt still is far too high. And that's at stock LLC0 (Auto), it gets worse at higher LLC settings, except that I measured LLC0 and LLC1 to be the very same (!) at ProbeIt. Yep, useless.


"X" = higher leakage vs non "X" I have.

Would this not fit with how higher leakage = greater LL effect?


----------



## SpecChum

1.406v on SVI2 TFN still giving me WHEA errors. 4.0Ghz a no go at reasonable voltage, I'm not going higher, don't want to go above 1.4v really.

I might just do a Blue and say they can't be trusted and are caused by Windows


----------



## gupsterg

CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) on 3.9GHz +250mV LLC [Auto] max 1.44V on x264.


----------



## SpecChum

What's most you'd be willing to go on SIV2 voltage?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Not really a board limitation from what I have observed. So I guess this is a good time to introduce my theory about memory clocks. I have two CH6's, two 1800x, and one 1700 that belong to a buddy of mine. We have 4 ram kits, all G.skill, 1ea 2x8 3200 Cas 14, 2ea 2x8 3600 Cas 16, and 1ea 2x8 4266 C19.
> 
> Here is my initial observation:
> 
> On both boards all 4 memory kits will run 3200 CL14 without any issues on both 1800x. On both boards, and all 4 memory kits, the 1700 struggles to hit over 2933 without some serious SOC and DRAM voltage increases.. So 4 memory kits, 2 motherboards, the memory results are the same for each CPU no matter how you mix and match them.
> 
> So from our testing it appears the CPU is the deciding factor. Which after some thinking and reviewing of AMD's materials, started to make ALOT of sense to me. I am in the opinion that what we are seeing is limitations in the data fabric (or Infinity Fabric depending on who you ask). In talking to a few people I have also began to notice a correlation between max stable OC and memory speeds. It appears the CPU's that can hit 4.0ghz on lower Vcores also seem to be the CPU's that are able to hit higher memory speeds.
> 
> I think a big part of this architecture that no one has been talking about is that the data fabric runs at
> DRAM clock (half DDR). This fabric is a series of interconnects traced onto the CPU die, and just like all traces on a die, some are cleaner than others. Contaminants, thickness, slight narrowing of the trace, etc. all impact how well electrons move down the trace, and as a result effect what the maximum frequency it can sustain.
> 
> Just like with CPU overclocking ability, this is a lottery. On cleaner CPU's we are seeing higher clock speeds, and on those cleaner dies the fabric is cleaner and is able to run at higher frequencies; where on the lower binned CPU's, those that are a little dirtier, the clocks are lower, and the fabric is unable to support higher memory clocks.
> 
> So I believe the lottery on Ryzen is not only for CPU clock, but for memory clock as well. We know (or at least strongly suspect) that the higher end CPU's get the better bins, which is why a much greater percentage of 1800x CPU's can hit 4.0Ghz at lower voltages than the 1700x or 1700's. If my theory is correct, it might also suggest that the lower end CPU's are going to struggle to hit the higher DRAM clocks as well.
> 
> I would love some feedback on what you guys think.


In my opinion, I think AMD has only binned for leakage. However, I do agree that as overclocking is a lottery (while the x models with higher leakage obviously overclock better), that SOC is also a lottery as well. But from my own experience as well as from others have been posting, I don't think SOC lottery has much to do with x models. My 1700 can do 3200 without refclk/bclk at 14-14-14-32 at 0.96875v SOC. And several others also have 1700's that can do 3200 easily.

But I have also noticed people running high rams through solely refclk/bclk increases but cannot do it the other way. I have a feeling that stresses the SOC less. As a matter of fact, if we don't account for high memory through refclk/bclk, there may be an inverse relationship between overclocking the CPU and memory speeds. Of course I may be wrong.


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sh0*
> 
> Yea it was unsettling to say the least, but im glad i wasn't alone when i noticed how high the voltages were at stock. I didn't bother looking too much at the frequency among the cores when the the voltage would spike to obscene levels. But yea it was too aggressive for my liking, I am definitely okay with the performance i am getting now with a moderate voltage. I'm still on high performance and havent fiddled with the processor minimum state as i thought that would override the SENSE MI hardware measures AMD implemented affecting performance. So I thought it'd defeat the purpose, but the frequency is static but i notice the voltage dropping a bit in low load situations. But idk, I can see this being further tweaked in the future. But I definitely agree that it was unsettling seeing the voltage spike that high.


I went and posted a thread on amd forums about it: https://community.amd.com/message/2791746
if anyone else has noticed the high average voltage, and weird behavior with ryzen balance profile with xfr disabled by all means post in the amd forum to help grab their attention. i also flashed back to 1002 and tested it and i saw the same behavior as well. i could understand a peak of 1.52v's but with an average of 1.35v's but peak of 1.5v's with an average of 1.42v's for 20 minutes just browsing reddit when xfr is enabled? that seems a little to excessive. it be nice if amd did some more clarification regarding voltages with xfr and as a whole.


----------



## infraredbg

1800X are the best binned chips. Don't know the methods AMD uses, but this is my conclusion looking at various scores and sources.
I've had a decent 1700, but it was struggling at 3200C14 and C12 and needed several cycles of mem training whereas my 1800X just boots straight at same frequency and timings.
It can sustain 4GHz at about 1.3V and lower on air cooling (Megahalems with one fan).

Another aspect is the IMC coldbug. With 1700 I had to drop DRAM frequency when on chilled water and it didn't scale so well in CPU frequency, while 1800X happily runs even 3800 on that same chiller.

So in conclusion - max memory clock greatly depends on CPU. For the time being, it seems not every CPU is able to hit 3200 easily.


----------



## Targonis

Well, my 1800X runs comfortably at 100x40, around 62 degrees C on full load with mostly automatic for the settings. My memory though....not having much luck getting above 2666, though I just upped my DRAM to 1.45 so will see if that will let me get this memory to 2933. Mind you, 2x16 Ripjaws V 3200 memory is Hynix and has NOT been cooperating. I don't have other memory to test if it is the RAM, the CPU, or the motherboard that is the limiting factor right now.


----------



## nycgtr

My 1800x is a funny chip. Will do 3.9 at 1.3v. To do 4 it needs 1.45v and even 1.35 v will change idle temps and load temps by a good amount.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> What's most you'd be willing to go on SIV2 voltage?


For daily use I aim for ~1.350V on ProbeIt for VCORE, as I see that as potentially MAX the CPU will see (loosely speaking). The 3.9GHz testing for both were just to see what I'd need for similar stability as 3.8GHz profile on each.

TBH I'm pretty much done on "tweaking" 3.8GHz / 3200MHz C14, the same settings work on 0902 / 1002 / 0079. Next I'm gonna setup 3.7GHz ACB on 2nd CPU, my 1st needed ~50mV offset only.



Then I'll bench games, etc and I reckon I'll see no difference between the 2 and 3.7GHz will be optimal.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> I can confirm the F4-3600C16D-16GTZR is an amazing ram kit on the CH6, It has reached 3600mhz for me under 3.75v with its 16-16-16-16-32-1T Timings.


Which bios? And I assume you mean 1.375v for dram. What are your other volts/settings to get 3600 mhz/ BCLK? VSoc, ect?
Thanks


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Anyone have any luck with using the VID p states or underclocking on p1 and p2?


----------



## SpecChum

HCI memtest passed, only did to 110% tho, I want to use the PC now









I'd be OK doing constant 1.4v (load) on SVI2 TFN, but would be a bit cautious of more.

EDIT: SOC is currently on auto, I've not changed it. Showing 1.14v


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> HCI memtest passed, only did to 110% tho, I want to use the PC now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be OK doing constant 1.4v (load) on SVI2 TFN, but would be a bit cautious of more.
> 
> EDIT: SOC is currently on auto, I've not changed it. Showing 1.14v


It is interesting to see how conservative some are and how aggressive others are.

I dont hesitate to go 1.45 on the vcore and even 1.5 for benchmarking. Worse case, I buy a new toy LOL.

As for your SOC at auto, you can likely manually set .95 or even lower without issue if you arent pushing your ram past 3200.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> It is interesting to see how conservative some are and how aggressive others are.
> 
> I dont hesitate to go 1.45 on the vcore and even 1.5 for benchmarking. Worse case, I buy a new toy LOL.
> 
> As for your SOC at auto, you can likely manually set .95 or even lower without issue if you arent pushing your ram past 3200.


1.45v for 24/7 use?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> 1.45v for 24/7 use?


Yea. I'm running 1.419 24/7 right now at 3.9 but use 1.43x at 3.95; I'm hopeful the reduced temps with the waterblock will give me just enough headroom to make 4.0 at <= 1.45 but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## SpecChum

Passed IBT standard at 1.312v for 3.9Ghz









Failed High tho.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Passed IBT standard at 1.312v for 3.9Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Failed High tho.


I dont think mine would pass at default clocks LOL.


----------



## madweazl

Sorry, edits go full tard on me sometimes... and this is my Intel rig


----------



## SpecChum

Passed IBT high on 1.319v, again 3.9Ghz.

Old chip needed about 1.37v for that.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> HCI memtest passed, only did to 110% tho, I want to use the PC now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be OK doing constant 1.4v (load) on SVI2 TFN, but would be a bit cautious of more.
> 
> EDIT: SOC is currently on auto, I've not changed it. Showing 1.14v


I reckon you will be able to lower SOC.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Passed IBT high on 1.319v, again 3.9Ghz.
> 
> Old chip needed about 1.37v for that.


I can do very high only with +162mV, I may try maximum again, perhaps SOC was issue for it at the time. You see initially I went with 0.950V in UEFI and it passed lot's of stability testing, then on low loads/idle every so often I'd have code 8, bump to 0.962V sorted it, could also be at low loads all voltages are a little lower than when CPU loaded. This issue was less on 0902 but it tripped quicker on 0079, I reckon as RAM is running more "efficiently".


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I reckon you will be able to lower SOC.


I did, down to 1.0v now


----------



## jugs

Something is very wrong with offset vcore settings on my board. Changing the offset doesn't seem to do anything. With a pstate vid of 20 for 1.35 base and offset of +0.05v I get instability somehow. On the other hand if I set my vcore to 1.40 manual then I have no issues at all.

What is going on...

Can we change p-state VID on the current beta?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yeah was reading this today, there was some discussion earlier in this thread that some thought as "X" CPU is better bin perhaps IMC better, which from that post seems is not the case.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> *So basically RAM is one big crap shoot... Great.*
> 
> On another note, anyone else notice really high voltage in BIOS? I get 1.35V when just looking through BIOS, and if I set an offset it goes even higher. I tried resetting to optimal default settings, but should I try clearing the CMOS battery?
Click to expand...

Yeah, but TBH "official RAM support" stated by AMD isn't as high as we expect. To be honest even Intel isn't as well, but we're mentally comparing polished platform vs immature. I reckon the crap shoot will swing in the other direction as maturity progresses.

Overall regardless of OC headroom pretty happy with Ryzen. Better "bang for $" vs comparative Intel CPU, something new to have tried. As a previous i5 4690K owner SKL / KBL really didn't float my boat to even read reviews / threads of them, let alone buy them.


----------



## Tyrluk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrluk*
> 
> I have the G.Skill Trident Z RGB 2x8GB 3200MHz CL14 kit with part number F4-3200C14D-16GTZR. These are running on my ASUS C6H board with a Ryzen 1700. Memory modules have the serial number where digit five starts A500 so supposedly they are Samsung B-Die.
> 
> Thought I would post my experience so far with the memory as I've seen a lot of people with the same memory either say (1) this memory should work with no tweaks or (2) it is not working for them.
> 
> So far I have been unable to get 3200MHz stable with any timings, voltages, 1T/2T, and every beta UEFI released to date (including 1001, 1002, 0079, 0081, 0082, 0083).
> 
> I have reset UEFI to defaults, no other overclocking, and tried to set memory both via DOCP and manual. Also tried setting DRAM voltage & boot voltage to 1.45v, SoC to 1.2v, loosened memory timings to 18-18-18-38, tried ProcODT up to 80, etc. I have tried one change at a time and then multiple changes together. Nothing works for 3200MHz -- the system just attempts training, fails with code 0d, reboots, and resets to 2133MHz.
> 
> Running the kit at 2933MHz with its rated timings of 14-14-14-34 and 1.35v works great -- no issues at all.
> 
> I have gone through every single page of this thread, up to this point, and have tried so many suggestions that those before me have posted. I emailed G.Skill support explaining what I have tried so far and their response was "try one module at a time and try more SoC voltage" however that has not helped. I am waiting for another response back from them although they are replying rather slow.
> 
> At this point I have a few days left to either keep the memory or return it and try something else. I did order another kit of the exact same memory and will try that -- thinking perhaps the first set I ordered has some defect.


An update on my issue with G.Skill Trident Z RGB part number F4-3200C14D-16GTZR --

Bought another set of the same memory and have the same issue -- cannot boot and train the memory at 3200MHz. Running at 2933MHz works great. Tried all the same tweaks and made no difference.

Going to buy another Ryzen 1700 and see if that makes any difference.


----------



## gupsterg

Thanks for share and look forward to what happens. One guy in the AM4 mobo thread went through four sets of RAM and did not gain 3200MHz, IIRC G.Skill sets.


----------



## CeltPC

I'm about to make my first attempt at using a P-state to overclock, and would appreciate some help before I take the plunge. Here are my current overclock settings:

4 GHz
CPU Multiplier: 40
CPU Core Voltage: Manual 1.42
CPU SOC Voltage: Manual 1.0
CPU LLC: Level 3
VODSOC LLC: Level 3
CPU Thermal Control: 120

DRAM Voltage: 1.36
DRAM VBoot Voltage: 1.36
DRAM Current Control: 100%
DRAM Frequency: 3200MHz
DRAM Timing: Manual 14-14-14-14-34

I want to reach the same outcome with a P-state. Here are my questions:

1. If I am understanding correctly, I would want to go to the custom p-states and set the 0 P-state FID. Which for 4 GHz would be a value of 160, or a Hex value of A0.

2. And am I correct that there is an issue with setting voltage with a vid value, and I should instead use an offset value on the main Tweaker page?

3. What value should I be using to calculate the offset voltage from? For example, since I want the CPU voltage at 1.42, would I use 1.16 as a base value, and therefore set the offset to a +.26?

4. Are there any other settings that need to be changed?

5. Is it recommended to set up additional P-states?

5. I am currently using the "Ryzen balanced power plan". Should any of those values be changed, or another plan used?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I'm about to make my first attempt at using a P-state to overclock, and would appreciate some help before I take the plunge. Here are my current overclock settings:
> 
> 4 GHz
> CPU Multiplier: 40
> CPU Core Voltage: Manual 1.42
> CPU SOC Voltage: Manual 1.0
> CPU LLC: Level 3
> VODSOC LLC: Level 3
> CPU Thermal Control: 120
> 
> DRAM Voltage: 1.36
> DRAM VBoot Voltage: 1.36
> DRAM Current Control: 100%
> DRAM Frequency: 3200MHz
> DRAM Timing: Manual 14-14-14-14-34
> 
> I want to reach the same outcome with a P-state. Here are my questions:
> 
> 1. If I am understanding correctly, I would want to go to the custom p-states and set the 0 P-state FID. Which for 4 GHz would be a value of 160, or a Hex value of A0.
> 
> 2. And am I correct that there is an issue with setting voltage with a vid value, and I should instead use an offset value on the main Tweaker page?
> 
> 3. What value should I be using to calculate the offset voltage from? For example, since I want the CPU voltage at 1.42, would I use 1.16 as a base value, and therefore set the offset to a +.26?
> 
> 4. Are there any other settings that need to be changed?
> 
> 5. Is it recommended to set up additional P-states?
> 
> 5. I am currently using the "Ryzen balanced power plan". Should any of those values be changed, or another plan used?


use offset, not manual voltage for cpu.

you dont need to set anything other than pstate 0.

I heard ryzen balanced power plan has a minimum cpu state of 90% which defeats the purpose of pstates, as it wont drop down to pstate 1 or 2 that way. change that to 5% first chance you get.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I'm about to make my first attempt at using a P-state to overclock, and would appreciate some help before I take the plunge. Here are my current overclock settings:
> 
> 4 GHz
> CPU Multiplier: 40
> CPU Core Voltage: Manual 1.42
> CPU SOC Voltage: Manual 1.0
> CPU LLC: Level 3
> VODSOC LLC: Level 3
> CPU Thermal Control: 120
> 
> DRAM Voltage: 1.36
> DRAM VBoot Voltage: 1.36
> DRAM Current Control: 100%
> DRAM Frequency: 3200MHz
> DRAM Timing: Manual 14-14-14-14-34
> 
> I want to reach the same outcome with a P-state. Here are my questions:
> 
> 1. If I am understanding correctly, I would want to go to the custom p-states and set the 0 P-state FID. Which for 4 GHz would be a value of 160, or a Hex value of A0.
> 
> 2. And am I correct that there is an issue with setting voltage with a vid value, and I should instead use an offset value on the main Tweaker page?
> 
> 3. What value should I be using to calculate the offset voltage from? For example, since I want the CPU voltage at 1.42, would I use 1.16 as a base value, and therefore set the offset to a +.26?
> 
> 4. Are there any other settings that need to be changed?
> 
> 5. Is it recommended to set up additional P-states?
> 
> 5. I am currently using the "Ryzen balanced power plan". Should any of those values be changed, or another plan used?


The offset required for me was actually lower than doing the math for some reason (e.g. calculating it I figured I'd need an offset of .02 but it actually worked out to .018). Other than that, it works the same as your multiplier clock.


----------



## borecole

hi,
is there btw some way to get rid of that +20 degree offset on the 1800x, thats quite annoying if i need to compile something and the fan start blowing without an reason for some hours -.-


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> use offset, not manual voltage for cpu.
> 
> you dont need to set anything other than pstate 0.
> 
> I heard ryzen balanced power plan has a minimum cpu state of 90% which defeats the purpose of pstates, as it wont drop down to pstate 1 or 2 that way. change that to 5% first chance you get.


It does technically set the minimum windows cpu state to 90%. However, AMD has said that it actually shuts down the cores and monitors are reporting speeds in error. If you check the overall power levels though, it is within 2 watts of setting the minimum state to 5%.

In other words, AMD has set the minimum to 90% on purpose and you do not need to set it to 5%.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> It does technically set the minimum windows cpu state to 90%. However, AMD has said that it actually shuts down the cores and monitors are reporting speeds in error. If you check the overall power levels though, it is within 2 watts of setting the minimum state to 5%.
> 
> In other words, AMD has set the minimum to 90% on purpose and you do not need to set it to 5%.


interesting. monitors, never being honest.

but.... where is their proof?! besides a 2w difference


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrluk*
> 
> An update on my issue with G.Skill Trident Z RGB part number F4-3200C14D-16GTZR --
> 
> Bought another set of the same memory and have the same issue -- cannot boot and train the memory at 3200MHz. Running at 2933MHz works great. Tried all the same tweaks and made no difference.
> 
> Going to buy another Ryzen 1700 and see if that makes any difference.


Getting a new 1700 worked for me


----------



## CeltPC

@ finalheaven, Reikoji, and madweazl

Thanks Guys:

Hmm, when I go to power plan settings in Windows 10, Anniversary, I see under Processor Power Management only options for Maximum Processor Frequency and System Cooling policy, NO option for minimums....


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> @ finalheaven, Reikoji, and madweazl
> 
> Thanks Guys:
> 
> Hmm, when I go to power plan settings in Windows 10, Anniversary, I see under Processor Power Management only options for Maximum Processor Frequency and System Cooling policy, NO option for minimums....


Thats actually how power plans were acting for me... at first. Then I went into regedit and enabled all the power plan options microsoft/windows determined I was too stupid to comprehend (which is probably true).

If you wish do the same, run regedit and go into HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\54533251-82be-4824-96c1-47b60b740d00. expand that and in the sub keys change the hexidecimal value data of the Attributes REG_DWORD to 0. Then you have all the power (options)


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Thats actually how power plans were acting for me... at first. Then I went into regedit and enabled all the power plan options microsoft/windows determined I was too stupid to comprehend (which is probably true).
> 
> If you wish do the same, run regedit and go into HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\54533251-82be-4824-96c1-47b60b740d00. expand that and in the sub keys change the hex of the attributes REG_DWORD to 0. Then you have all the power (options)


I think it has to do with the OC, if not using pstates they disappear, if you are they appear. Im gonna try it now to see if it even downclocks for me under balanced but i doubt it. It makes no difference having the option available if it doesnt downclock lol.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I think it has to do with the OC, if not using pstates they disappear, if you are they appear. Im gonna try it now to see if it even downclocks for me under balanced but i doubt it. It makes no difference having the option available if it doesnt downclock lol.


When i started OC with pstates only maximum cpu state appeared, everything else relevant still stayed hidden.


----------



## hotstocks

Well after 2 weeks of trying everything I can get 100% stable at 3.9ghz on my 1700, and get memory on my gskill to about 3430 mhz (strangely enough 3200 can't work). But I need 1.425v on the cpu LL3 (even though hwinfo only shows it at 1.35-1.417 and Asus software shows 1.395v no matter what, lol). But I bought a high end Gskill 3600 c16 kit for the future and don't think I should need to be pumping 1.4v into a kit rated at 3600 at 1.35v, nor do I think the 1700 should need so much volts, I am worried that in May when 3600mhz is possible on ram, that my infinity fabric on 1700 won't do it. With all this discussion I am just going to return the 1700 and get an 1800x, because I would kick myself in May if I cheaped out of $179 and hit a roadblock. I also figure the 1800x will run at an even 4.0Ghz which would be nice, and even if not it will do the same 3.9ghz I have but at MUCH lower voltage.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I think it has to do with the OC, if not using pstates they disappear, if you are they appear. Im gonna try it now to see if it even downclocks for me under balanced but i doubt it. It makes no difference having the option available if it doesnt downclock lol.


Downclocked for me without issue (3900 down to 1600 I believe); cant remember which version of 10 I was using two days ago though LOL.


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> It does technically set the minimum windows cpu state to 90%. However, AMD has said that it actually shuts down the cores and monitors are reporting speeds in error. If you check the overall power levels though, it is within 2 watts of setting the minimum state to 5%.
> 
> In other words, AMD has set the minimum to 90% on purpose and you do not need to set it to 5%.


can you go into more detail about monitoring reporting speed errors? does this imply reported clock frequency isn't reported correctly at idle or low usage? how about the vcore SVI2 sensor that's on the cpu? i ask because with ryzen balance profile it never reported the same value as the motherboards vcore when at idle. only when under load did they appear to ""match"" up.

also for those using ryzen balance profile with xfr enabled and not doing any overclocking.... how is your average vcore? mine is averaging pretty high vcore just doing basic, low usage stuff like web browsing. 1.42+ volts.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> When i started OC with pstates only maximum cpu state appeared, everything else relevant still stayed hidden.


Under that registry key i must have over a dozen power profiles under that. Id have to change every single one of em and all im seeing is reg dword min/max and increment.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Under that registry key i must have over a dozen power profiles under that. Id have to change every single one of em and all im seeing is reg dword min/max and increment.




yours doesn't look similar too this? all you have to change here to enable it is the Attributes option. if it is a 0x000000001 (1), then double click it and change value data to 0 and its enabled in power plan settings for changing.

there are maybe a few keys there that dont have an attributes setting to change tho.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> 
> 
> yours doesn't look similar too this? all you have to change here to enable it is the Attributes option. if it is a 0x000000001 (1), then double click it and change value data to 0 and its enabled in power plan settings for changing.
> 
> there are maybe a few keys there that dont have an attributes setting to change tho.


Yea looks just like that, but id have to change every single subentry or no need?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea looks just like that, but id have to change every single subentry or no need?


yea, every single sub entry. doesnt take too long :3.

I actually didnt even see a sub entry for either minimum or maximum cpu state, but minimum showed up once i just went and enabled all of them. probably a sub entry of a sub entry.



but you will have all the options befitting you once you do.


----------



## y0bailey

Just an update....reverted back to 1002 and back at 3200mhz on my Corsair LPX, first try DOCP STANDARD. (R1700).

No freaking idea what went wrong with the new BIOS for me, but I'm sticking with 1002 for now.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrluk*
> 
> An update on my issue with G.Skill Trident Z RGB part number F4-3200C14D-16GTZR --
> 
> Bought another set of the same memory and have the same issue -- cannot boot and train the memory at 3200MHz. Running at 2933MHz works great. Tried all the same tweaks and made no difference.
> 
> Going to buy another Ryzen 1700 and see if that makes any difference.


If you're up for it, roll back to 1002 and leave everything default with the exception of setting the 3200 strap. Let it F9 and reboot until it loads to windows. What do you end up with?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Thats actually how power plans were acting for me... at first. Then I went into regedit and enabled all the power plan options microsoft/windows determined I was too stupid to comprehend (which is probably true).
> 
> If you wish do the same, run regedit and go into HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\54533251-82be-4824-96c1-47b60b740d00. expand that and in the sub keys change the hexidecimal value data of the Attributes REG_DWORD to 0. Then you have all the power (options)


I did the change to p-state, still need to work on voltage, but, booted into Windows and the additional settings for power plans were there, so no registry edits were needed it appears, I guess setting the cpu to auto from manual was probably the trigger to windows.


----------



## Reikoji

Also, I had no core parking options until i went there, and that was a major important one to change for balanced plan. dont think ryzen handles core parking of any level well at all. tried various levels of core parking and each one borked single core performance at some level, save no cores parked ever.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I did the change to p-state, still need to work on voltage, but, booted into Windows and the additional settings for power plans were there, so no registry edits were needed it appears, I guess setting the cpu to auto from manual was probably the trigger to windows.


Its probably something to do with windows install as well, for in my case and some other people cant even get ryzen balanced power plan to show up in power plan options. Thats my primary reason for enabling all of those options so i can at least do some tweaks of my own.

I'd still wish to know all of what AMD has set in the ryzen balanced power plan so i can mimic those.


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Just something a bit more objective to help scotch some of the eternal LLC debates. LLC 1 works quite well for everyday use. Just a stock capture here. That said, the CPUs don't pull much current at all, so I don't expect big changes. Small FFT Prime load hitting the VRM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue trace = Vcore
> Yellow trace = current (peak is around 130W)
> 
> 1.40 VID set in UEFI gives around 1.38V "idle", dipping no more than 20mv when hit with load.


As requested before, please do this for all LLC levels








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> That is because Ryzen Mastery just applies a dumb -20C to Tctl and Sense Skew practically applies another -20C when temps a low.
> 
> I hoped RM would follow the dynamic offset (0/+10/+20) properly, but unfortunately it does not. Hopefully Martin can come up with some intelligent algorithm for HWinfo.


This whole Sense Skew thing is dumb. With it disabled, during IBT AVX Maximum, my tctl actually passes 94ºC before the "CPU temp" even hits 70ºC. Makes it so hard to create sane fan curves...


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Also, I had no core parking options until i went there, and that was a major important one to change for balanced plan. dont think ryzen handles core parking of any level well at all. tried various levels of core parking and each one borked single core performance at some level, save no cores parked ever.


I found out why there is no min/max option in the regedit, both sub keys are missing the dword values, i tried adding em but made no difference. Changing all the dword just adds a ridiculous amount of options to the power profile though, id like to just have min and max.


----------



## y0bailey

Update to my update. Now on 081 and it booted with 1.4v DDR and 1.4v DDRvboot!?!??!?!?

So I can get my ram stable on 081, just requires 1.4v instead of 1.35? Or maybe it is the DDRvboot that matters. Going to play overwatch now...so testing is done.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> can you go into more detail about monitoring reporting speed errors? does this imply reported clock frequency isn't reported correctly at idle or low usage? how about the vcore SVI2 sensor that's on the cpu? i ask because with ryzen balance profile it never reported the same value as the motherboards vcore when at idle. only when under load did they appear to ""match"" up.
> 
> also for those using ryzen balance profile with xfr enabled and not doing any overclocking.... how is your average vcore? mine is averaging pretty high vcore just doing basic, low usage stuff like web browsing. 1.42+ volts.


All I know is what AMD has stated and the fact that the CPU total power package is within 2 watts or so of using balanced.
Quote:


> Now that you know a little more about the performance of our new plan, let's talk power. The AMD Ryzen Balanced power plan does not change how our processor handles low-power idle states called "CC-States." These CC-States number cc1 through cc6, representing increasingly aggressive clock and power gating. In fact, cc6 represents a core that is essentially turned off. The core is sleeping so deeply that only its voltage can be detected by software.
> 
> The sophisticated power management technology in the "Zen" core can autonomously enter and exit these CC-States as quickly as 1ms. Software tools, unable to see through the sleep, will simply report the last P-state known to the OS before the core entered a CC-state. Don't be alarmed! The effective frequency of a sleeping core is much lower (generally sub-1GHz).


Source: https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/04/06/amd-ryzen-community-update-3


----------



## Karagra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Which bios? And I assume you mean 1.375v for dram. What are your other volts/settings to get 3600 mhz/ BCLK? VSoc, ect?
> Thanks


Any bios 79+ worked for me also 2933mhz or the 3200mhz starting frequency. Vsoc for me wouldn't boot under 1.15v @ 3600mhm also 2933mhz for me requires lower voltage and timings. Not in bios so bclk you will know when the memory frequency says 3600. I keep the cpu at 3.8ghz at all times 1.38v while overclocking till I'm stable then bump it to 3.9ghz when I'm sure. Boot up dram voltage 1.4v


----------



## bluej511

@Reikoji

So i tried adding binary values to both min/max registry keys (found out which 2 folders they were) and it still did not show up for me under advanced settings, i did however change the core parking percentage so that it can now be edited but thats all i was able to get.

I may have a setting thats on automatic in the BIOS, im not using pstates to OC im only using offset and multiplier so that could also be why.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> All I know is what AMD has stated and the fact that the CPU total power package is within 2 watts or so of using balanced.
> Source: https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/04/06/amd-ryzen-community-update-3


Oh i read that. But all they really said was CC6 cant be measured by normal means. CC1 2 and 3 can be measured. 1 is what we are setting for our pstate overclocks. 2's default for 1800x is 3200 at like 1.2v or so. 3 is 2200 at .9 volt. THOSE can be measured, and are being shown whenever minimum processor state is further below 90%. at 90% there is no indication of downclocking or downvolting whatsoever.

Below 3 is 400mhz at 0(the unmeasurable!)v, which is pretty much when your pc goes to sleep. That of course is never seen in monitoring software, since the pc is dead when its at that level.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> @Reikoji
> 
> So i tried adding binary values to both min/max registry keys (found out which 2 folders they were) and it still did not show up for me under advanced settings, i did however change the core parking percentage so that it can now be edited but thats all i was able to get.
> 
> I may have a setting thats on automatic in the BIOS, im not using pstates to OC im only using offset and multiplier so that could also be why.


when I was doing standard offset and multiplier OC the only processor power option i had was system cooling policy: active or passive.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> when I was doing standard offset and multiplier OC the only processor power option i had was system cooling policy: active or passive.


Yea exactly whats mine doing, i changed the keys but to no avail. At least i have my core parking percentage in case i wanna mess with it. I'm not worried about my pc running at 3.8 at idle its not an issue for me, sure its like it to downclock but its no biggie.


----------



## timaa66

@bluej511 Someone correct me if I am wrong but I believe the only way you will get your processor to downclock at idle is if you use a pstate overclock. Otherwise by editing the multiplier you are forcing your cpu to run at your selected speed meaning you will not get those options for downclocking in windows.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timaa66*
> 
> @bluej511 Someone correct me if I am wrong but I believe the only way you will get your processor to downclock at idle is if you use a pstate overclock. Otherwise by editing the multiplier you are forcing your cpu to run at your selected speed meaning you will not get those options for downclocking in windows.


Yea thats what i thought as well, was different on z97 using vcore set to manual and balanced mode would downclock on its own.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timaa66*
> 
> @bluej511 Someone correct me if I am wrong but I believe the only way you will get your processor to downclock at idle is if you use a pstate overclock. Otherwise by editing the multiplier you are forcing your cpu to run at your selected speed meaning you will not get those options for downclocking in windows.


This is true. The best power plan for standard overclocking i believe is simply high performance because of this. nothing but horrible things happen when you chose balanced while standard over clocking.


----------



## timaa66

So are you currently using a p-state overclock or a straight multiplier? If you are using just the multiplier try switching to a p-state and see if you get the options in windows afterwards.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> This is true. The best power plan for standard overclocking i believe is simply high performance because of this. nothing but horrible things happen when you chose balanced while standard over clocking.


Ive had no issues using both, some benchmarks get a MUCH better score while using balanced instead of hp mode, just because w10 instructions are HORRENDOUS when using hp mode. Balanced mode uses half the cores and therefore better results for anything that uses 1-4 cores (pretty much most games and benchmarks)


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Ive had no issues using both, some benchmarks get a MUCH better score while using balanced instead of hp mode, just because w10 instructions are HORRENDOUS when using hp mode. Balanced mode uses half the cores and therefore better results for anything that uses 1-4 cores (pretty much most games and benchmarks)


try using cpu-z to check out the difference in single core score when using balanced vs high performance if you haven't already.

when using balance around 150 points got shaved off every run vs high performance, in my case.

This is of course when balanced still had its stock core parking options.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> try using cpu-z to check out the difference in single core score when using balanced vs high performance if you haven't already.
> 
> when using balance around 150 points got shaved off every run vs high performance, in my case.
> 
> This is of course when balanced still had its stock core parking options.


Yea pretty sure mine wasn't that much. Ill give it a try now since its pretty fast and easy.

Edit: Yea nvm its a bit more haha. I get better benches in firestrike and some games using balanced instead of high performance though, due to core parking though. Works out better in some games and worse in others. I may change my hp core parking to 50% see how it does.

You can guess which is which.


But here check out firestrike physics.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12265592/fs/12265585/fs/12265577


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Just downloaded the new Unigine Superposition Benchmark. Thought I would share my results with you all. Pretty happy for a first run at 4k.

CPU: Ryzen 1700X @ 3950MHz
RAM: 16GB G.Skill Ripjaws V @ 3200 14-14-14-14-34 1T
Video: GeForce GTX 1080Ti SLI
C6H Bios 0082


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> Just downloaded the new Unigine Superposition Benchmark. Thought I would share my results with you all. Pretty happy for a first run at 4k.
> 
> CPU: Ryzen 1700X @ 3950MHz
> RAM: 16GB G.Skill Ripjaws V @ 3200 14-14-14-14-34 1T
> Video: GeForce GTX 1080Ti SLI
> C6H Bios 0082


Seems like intel is benching better on these as well

1800x @ 3.9ghz
RAM: Tridents 2666 @ 2666 14-14-14-34 1t
Video: TItan x pascal sli
C6H: Bios 0082

lol


----------



## geoxile

Is core voltage: 1.6V safe if it's just idling in BIOS?


----------



## y0bailey

note: overwatch crashed on 3200 0081. Clearly not stable. GRRR


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> Just downloaded the new Unigine Superposition Benchmark. Thought I would share my results with you all. Pretty happy for a first run at 4k.
> 
> CPU: Ryzen 1700X @ 3950MHz
> RAM: 16GB G.Skill Ripjaws V @ 3200 14-14-14-14-34 1T
> Video: GeForce GTX 1080Ti SLI
> C6H Bios 0082


That is a really cool looking benchmark!

Results from Intel rig in my signature:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://flic.kr/p/SuBGzJ



Back on topic, for the people that are having issues with 3200, I reflashed 1002 and left everything at defaults from the flash with the exception of the 3200 RAM strap. It F9 > looped a bunch of times (approximately 10) but trained at 3200 with the results in the image below. Give that a try and see what you come up with.

https://flic.kr/p/Sxkq76


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Is core voltage: 1.6V safe if it's just idling in BIOS?


i...i don't think so. that's kinda surprising its hitting 1.6v's...


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> i...i don't think so. that's kinda surprising its hitting 1.6v's...


It's stuck at 1.35V in BIOS and any + offset pushes it further... I don't know if it will go up to 1.6V but it goes up to 1.5V so I assume it'll keep going up if I keep pushing the offset.


----------



## CreamyG31337

Just wanted to say thanks for the 2T bios. All the other ones randomly fail training and give the 'overclocking failed' message if I push the DDR over default settings.
With the 83 bios, I'm running DDR-3000 ish. 14.67 x 102.2=1498.8 @ 15-17-17-35
I thought buying 16GB single rank memory would be fine, but after I found out that it's Hynix and barely works. I just bought them because they have RGB LEDs and work with ASUS Aura. Part number is GEX416GB3000C15ADC.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> It's stuck at 1.35V in BIOS and any + offset pushes it further... I don't know if it will go up to 1.6V but it goes up to 1.5V so I assume it'll keep going up if I keep pushing the offset.


You cant change the VID? Best to leave it at default (3A) and use the offset as needed and then apply LLC as you deem fit.


----------



## Gadfly

New issue:

Cpu ratios and vcore will not save in bios.

I can save the ratios and core voltsge and reboot, board will post but will be at default clock speed and voltage.

Anyone seen this before?


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> New issue:
> 
> Cpu ratios and vcore will not save in bios.
> 
> I can save the ratios and core voltsge and reboot, board will post but will be at default clock speed and voltage.
> 
> Anyone seen this before?


i just experienced this but with my ram. i set my ram to 3200, 14-14-14-14-34, 1.35v's, saved, rebooted, it shutdown instead of rebooting, but booted itself back up, and didn't set 3200. ironically it did set 14-14-14-14-34, 1.35v's, and changed soc voltage to 1.15v's. i had to go back into bios, reset everything again, then saved, it told me i made no changes, but i saved anyways, and it finally booted at 3200.

edit - edit again for some clarification:
well interesting. seems like my flare x kit can't boot from a cold boot at 3200. does three boots then defaults back to 2400. previous bios.... usually with a cold boot it does boot twice at first start up, but the second boot, boots perfectly fine. my first crosshair did the same even at default ram speeds (2133mhz and now 2400mhz). it did this too with 3200mhz with bios 1002 since that was the first bios i had when i got my flare x kit. so the three boot and fail, default back to 2400 but keeps everything, when 3200mhz is set with a cold boot is new with 0081. when i say cold boot, i mean unplug the power cable.

semi edit:
boot from shutdown after being off ""seems"" ok. well, at least with 2400 i never had issues, even going two days straight powered off, but with the power cord plugged in. the few times i tried with 3200 though with 3200 its only been a few minutes.

edit:
well i tried a vboot of 1.35v's and that didn't help. i don't know why its able to do it from a warm boot and not a cold boot. odd.

edit: 2933mhz works. i'll keep it at 2933mhz until the next bios and try again.


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> You cant change the VID? Best to leave it at default (3A) and use the offset as needed and then apply LLC as you deem fit.


I left all the VID stuff at default in pstates and the voltage under extreme tweaker was set to offset.

Right now I'm using manual voltage control set to 1.35V but I don't think it's working since I need to set LLC = 3 just to get it to 1.32V during load.

Edit: I'm a damn fool... Sort of. Apparently if you switch from Manual to Offset and apply it and restart, the BIOS will remember the manual voltage and then add the offset to that. Not sure if it'll fix itself over repeated reboots but I changed the voltage to _auto_, saved and restarted, and then set offset, saved and restarted, and now it's much better at 1.1 to 1.15V + the offset.


----------



## orlfman

don't mean to ask an annoying question, but could someone explain the importance of SoC voltage for dram? there's a lot of contradictory information about it on google. such as don't go over 1.0v's, don't go over 1.2v's, up to 1.25v's is fine, 1.25v's isn't fine, you don't need anything higher than 0.95v's for 3200, extra.

also has amd released, i couldn't find anything after googling, any docs about safe soc voltages? like an upper limit for 24/7, three+ years? i don't mean to bug elmor, but elmor?


----------



## MNMadman

Got two crap overclocker 1700 chips here ... but they both can do 3200 all day every day on 0081 BIOS. Good trade I guess...

First 1700 I had. 3.85GHz stable at 1.381v, RAM at 3200 14-14-14-14-34-1T at 1.35v and 1.35v DRAM Boot. SoC at 0.95v.


New 1700. 3.85GHz stable at 1.362v, RAM at 3200 14-14-14-14-34-1T at 1.35v and 1.35v DRAM Boot. SoC at 0.969v.


Both boards and CPUs do the several-second pauses under stress tests, so it does seem to be a software/driver issue of some sort. Still need to try a clean install of Win10 Creator.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea pretty sure mine wasn't that much. Ill give it a try now since its pretty fast and easy.
> 
> Edit: Yea nvm its a bit more haha. I get better benches in firestrike and some games using balanced instead of high performance though, due to core parking though. Works out better in some games and worse in others. I may change my hp core parking to 50% see how it does.
> 
> You can guess which is which.
> 
> 
> But here check out firestrike physics.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12265592/fs/12265585/fs/12265577


weird that plain balanced plan could actually increase performance in gaming, tho AMD said its core parking settings was a cause of reduced performance. maybe in a select few games, on a good day.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> weird that plain balanced plan could actually increase performance in gaming, tho AMD said its core parking settings was a cause of reduced performance. maybe in a select few games, on a good day.


I think it has to do with balanced and core parking. It parks half the cores, theoretically making it a 4/8 cpu. Problem with high performance is how randomly windows will send instructions from one ccx to another (and therefore introducing latency and possibly even making it worse) but again it is VERY dependent more so on the game then actually on windows (even though they really should do some tweaking with Ryzen and the hp mode).

Heres actual proof in gaming (although its only one, its still there) that it could matter in a game.

i5 4690k/r7 1700x/r7 1700x 3.8ghz, 2933mhz(hp)/balanced
Grid Autosport.
Min 86.98 / 69.90 / 82.35 / 82.733
Avg 111.84 / 95.30 / 107.15 / 107.68
Max 156.24 / 132.85 / 139.34 / 142.75

Tomb Raider is the same story in 2 of the 3 benchmarks, its within a margin of error though but grid isn't.

Rise of the Tomb Raider (DX12)

Mountain Peak
Min 47.58 / 45.76 / 48.81 / 46.20
Avg 84.44 / 68.61 / 84.60 / 82.99
Max 126.17 / 119.18 / 138.08 / 145.87

Syria
Min 18.75 / 37.06 / 35.25 / 32.07
Avg 64.71 / 71.00 / 64.55 / 64.98
Max 77.93 / 97.79 / 82.97 / 91.23

Geothermal Valley
Min 34.96 / 30.33 / 41.99 / 42.41
Avg 58.27 / 63.29 / 58.64 / 58.79
Max 79.48 / 79.69 / 73.78 / 74.90
Overall 69.38 / 67.43 / 69.54 / 69.14


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I think it has to do with balanced and core parking. It parks half the cores, theoretically making it a 4/8 cpu. Problem with high performance is how randomly windows will send instructions from one ccx to another (and therefore introducing latency and possibly even making it worse) but again it is VERY dependent more so on the game then actually on windows (even though they really should do some tweaking with Ryzen and the hp mode).


Balanced at stock actually parks every core. The minimum cores to unpark starts at 0% and thats why you consistantly see a drop in single core performance with every run.

Doing multiple runs, when you have the minimum above 0%, at any reasonable level, the processor seems like it tries and spool up with a parked core instead of an unparked one, and instead of going for a core that isn't parked it will continue with that one, and you will see the score jump around a lot before it finally stabilizes, giving random results. 100% and 0% unparked cores gives near the same score every time.

Does ryzen's balanced power plan allow core parking in it?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Balanced at stock actually parks every core. The minimum cores to unpark starts at 0% and thats why you consistantly see a drop in single core performance with every run.
> 
> Doing multiple runs, when you have the minimum above 0%, at any reasonable level, the processor seems like it tries and spool up with a parked core instead of an unparked one, and instead of going for a core that isn't parked it will continue with that one, and you will see the score jump around a lot before it finally stabilizes, giving random results. 100% and 0% unparked cores gives near the same score every time.
> 
> Does ryzen's balanced power plan allow core parking in it?


If i watch hwinfo while gaming, core 0-3 gets utilized and 4-7 gets ZERO and i mean ZERO percent. So its clearly favoring 0-3 in balanced, that could work in most games that aren't optimized for more then 4 cores. As you saw above in Grid theres some improvement. I haven't downloaded my other games yet.

In siege the averages between hp and ryzen mode were identical, the differences? in min and max (which are far more important then just avg alone) so there is definitely something going on.

I may try siege with all 3 power modes and see whats up.

P.S. I just checked balanced power mode, since with your help i was able to unlock the setting in power option, and the min is actually 10% not 0% so correction for you. I may try 50% core parking in hp mode and see what it does but thats for a different day.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> If i watch hwinfo while gaming, core 0-3 gets utilized and 4-7 gets ZERO and i mean ZERO percent. So its clearly favoring 0-3 in balanced, that could work in most games that aren't optimized for more then 4 cores. As you saw above in Grid theres some improvement. I haven't downloaded my other games yet.
> 
> In siege the averages between hp and ryzen mode were identical, the differences? in min and max (which are far more important then just avg alone) so there is definitely something going on.
> 
> I may try siege with all 3 power modes and see whats up.
> 
> P.S. I just checked balanced power mode, since with your help i was able to unlock the setting in power option, and the min is actually 10% not 0% so correction for you. I may try 50% core parking in hp mode and see what it does but thats for a different day.


Ah yea thats right. But 10% of 8 might as well be 0 :3 how would it explain the reduced single core performance if its only utilizing 0-3? what if 0-3 happen to be one or more the parked ones?

hmm you may be right about 50%. At that amount it doesn't seem like 0-3 are selected for parking. Seems like a good number to start, but anything below 50% looks like it will have a performance hit.


----------



## arang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Got two crap overclocker 1700 chips here ... but they both can do 3200 all day every day on 0081 BIOS. Good trade I guess...
> 
> First 1700 I had. 3.85GHz stable at 1.381v, RAM at 3200 14-14-14-14-34-1T at 1.35v and 1.35v DRAM Boot. SoC at 0.95v.
> 
> 
> New 1700. 3.85GHz stable at 1.362v, RAM at 3200 14-14-14-14-34-1T at 1.35v and 1.35v DRAM Boot. SoC at 0.969v.
> 
> 
> Both boards and CPUs do the several-second pauses under stress tests, so it does seem to be a software/driver issue of some sort. Still need to try a clean install of Win10 Creator.


same here
realbench stress test with playing vid ... then sometimes pause and wind fast but pass test
clean install either


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Not really a board limitation from what I have observed. So I guess this is a good time to introduce my theory about memory clocks. I have two CH6's, two 1800x, and one 1700 that belong to a buddy of mine. We have 4 ram kits, all G.skill, 1ea 2x8 3200 Cas 14, 2ea 2x8 3600 Cas 16, and 1ea 2x8 4266 C19.
> 
> Here is my initial observation:
> 
> On both boards all 4 memory kits will run 3200 CL14 without any issues on both 1800x. On both boards, and all 4 memory kits, the 1700 struggles to hit over 2933 without some serious SOC and DRAM voltage increases.. So 4 memory kits, 2 motherboards, the memory results are the same for each CPU no matter how you mix and match them.
> 
> So from our testing it appears the CPU is the deciding factor. Which after some thinking and reviewing of AMD's materials, started to make ALOT of sense to me. I am in the opinion that what we are seeing is limitations in the data fabric (or Infinity Fabric depending on who you ask). In talking to a few people I have also began to notice a correlation between max stable OC and memory speeds. It appears the CPU's that can hit 4.0ghz on lower Vcores also seem to be the CPU's that are able to hit higher memory speeds.
> 
> I think a big part of this architecture that no one has been talking about is that the data fabric runs at
> DRAM clock (half DDR). This fabric is a series of interconnects traced onto the CPU die, and just like all traces on a die, some are cleaner than others. Contaminants, thickness, slight narrowing of the trace, etc. all impact how well electrons move down the trace, and as a result effect what the maximum frequency it can sustain.
> 
> Just like with CPU overclocking ability, this is a lottery. On cleaner CPU's we are seeing higher clock speeds, and on those cleaner dies the fabric is cleaner and is able to run at higher frequencies; where on the lower binned CPU's, those that are a little dirtier, the clocks are lower, and the fabric is unable to support higher memory clocks.
> 
> So I believe the lottery on Ryzen is not only for CPU clock, but for memory clock as well. We know (or at least strongly suspect) that the higher end CPU's get the better bins, which is why a much greater percentage of 1800x CPU's can hit 4.0Ghz at lower voltages than the 1700x or 1700's. If my theory is correct, it might also suggest that the lower end CPU's are going to struggle to hit the higher DRAM clocks as well.
> 
> I would love some feedback on what you guys think.


My first 1700x did not have an issue hitting 3200 14-14-14-14-34-1T, 1.35v, SOC on auto 1.11v no cold boot issues or ram boot up issues. Stable at default or low clock speeds. CPU had a hard time OCing above 3.8ghz even with 1.45v, just did not matter. Second 1700x, same with ram, no issue, had it up to 3500mhz with BCLK. 2nd 1700x can easily hit 4ghz OC.

So for ram it maybe independent of OC ability of the cpu as well.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I think it has to do with balanced and core parking. It parks half the cores, theoretically making it a 4/8 cpu. Problem with high performance is how randomly windows will send instructions from one ccx to another (and therefore introducing latency and possibly even making it worse) but again it is VERY dependent more so on the game then actually on windows (even though they really should do some tweaking with Ryzen and the hp mode).
> 
> Heres actual proof in gaming (although its only one, its still there) that it could matter in a game.
> 
> i5 4690k/r7 1700x/r7 1700x 3.8ghz, 2933mhz(hp)/balanced
> Grid Autosport.
> Min 86.98 / 69.90 / 82.35 / 82.733
> Avg 111.84 / 95.30 / 107.15 / 107.68
> Max 156.24 / 132.85 / 139.34 / 142.75
> 
> Tomb Raider is the same story in 2 of the 3 benchmarks, its within a margin of error though but grid isn't.
> 
> Rise of the Tomb Raider (DX12)
> 
> Mountain Peak
> Min 47.58 / 45.76 / 48.81 / 46.20
> Avg 84.44 / 68.61 / 84.60 / 82.99
> Max 126.17 / 119.18 / 138.08 / 145.87
> 
> Syria
> Min 18.75 / 37.06 / 35.25 / 32.07
> Avg 64.71 / 71.00 / 64.55 / 64.98
> Max 77.93 / 97.79 / 82.97 / 91.23
> 
> Geothermal Valley
> Min 34.96 / 30.33 / 41.99 / 42.41
> Avg 58.27 / 63.29 / 58.64 / 58.79
> Max 79.48 / 79.69 / 73.78 / 74.90
> Overall 69.38 / 67.43 / 69.54 / 69.14


was the balanced with 10% min unparked or was it changed to 50%?


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> New issue:
> 
> Cpu ratios and vcore will not save in bios.
> 
> I can save the ratios and core voltage and reboot, board will post but will be at default clock speed and voltage.
> 
> Anyone seen this before?


I tried reflashing the BIOS to several different versions, clearing cmos, removing batter for 10 min with power unplugged, USB flashback, etc.

Motherboard is dead. I have a second CH6, swapped over all the same components on my "test bench" and everything fired up first try. All my boot, post, and bios issues are resolved.

Guess I will see if Fry's will let me exchange it, or I might have to RMA it, but I hear that takes weeks.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> was the balanced with 10% min unparked or was it changed to 50%?


These are a week old unchanged so its just balanced to 10% stock balanced power option.

i believe mnmadman or wtv his name is has tested with 0-50-100% core parking but not sure what his results were, it was only synthetic benchmarks if i recall.

Sounds like 50% might be the sweet spot for Ryzen but again totally dependent on the application.


----------



## CeltPC

I've been working on tuning the offset voltage on a 4 GHz P-state overclock. Started at .26v based on calculation, but the result looked a bit higher than necessary. After bumping downward in several steps, .23v failed stress testing, and a bump to .234v proved stable.

That generates 1.119V at idle (1550MHz or so) such as while typing this and under stress testing 1.40V. Did not not change LLC from my manual overclock. Using the Realbench Stress test CPU Tctl hit a peak of 77.8 C and an average of 72.6 C.

No problems came up with the memory at 3200MHz, 14-14-14-14-34. I wound up using the Ryzen Power Plan - Maximum processor frequency left at 0 MHz, Minimum processor state at 5%, Maximum processor state at 100%. Don't know if that is optimal or not. I do notice that after booting in to Windows, the CPU runs at 4GHz for perhaps two minutes before down-clocking. After that it seems to ramp up and down as expected.

It seems doubtful I can wring much more from a memory performance perspective until we get higher divisors - maybe a bit tighter timings, have not tried that. Unless some future magic allows higher CPU frequency without raising temperatures, that won't increase for me. Might squeeze a .001 or .002 decrease in CPU volts offset, if I'm lucky.

This is intended to be my "daily do everything, set and forget" overclock setting. For such a new platform, I really am very happy so far. Think I'll play with my pretty Aura effects for a bit.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Oh i read that. But all they really said was CC6 cant be measured by normal means. CC1 2 and 3 can be measured. 1 is what we are setting for our pstate overclocks. 2's default for 1800x is 3200 at like 1.2v or so. 3 is 2200 at .9 volt. THOSE can be measured, and are being shown whenever minimum processor state is further below 90%. at 90% there is no indication of downclocking or downvolting whatsoever.
> 
> Below 3 is 400mhz at 0(the unmeasurable!)v, which is pretty much when your pc goes to sleep. That of course is never seen in monitoring software, since the pc is dead when its at that level.


But it doesn't say that only CC6 can't be measured. They are in separate paragraphs as well. And they appear to state that all 6 states work. Also, if its really stuck at 90%, then other than CC1, none of the other CC states would be working. The fact that the processor even decreases a little bit means that it is not stuck at 90% and it may switch through the CC states too quickly for measurements.
Quote:


> Now that you know a little more about the performance of our new plan, let's talk power. The AMD Ryzen Balanced power plan does not change how our processor handles low-power idle states called "CC-States." These CC-States number cc1 through cc6, representing increasingly aggressive clock and power gating. In fact, cc6 represents a core that is essentially turned off. The core is sleeping so deeply that only its voltage can be detected by software.
> 
> The sophisticated power management technology in the "Zen" core can autonomously enter and exit these CC-States as quickly as 1ms. Software tools, unable to see through the sleep, will simply report the last P-state known to the OS *before the core entered a CC-state*. Don't be alarmed! The effective frequency of a sleeping core is much lower (generally sub-1GHz).


Does not only state CC6. It states entered a CC-state.


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> But it doesn't say that only CC6 can't be measured. They are in separate paragraphs as well. And they appear to state that all 6 states work. Also, if its really stuck at 90%, then other than CC1, none of the other CC states would be working. The fact that the processor even decreases a little bit means that it is not stuck at 90% and it may switch through the CC states too quickly for measurements.
> Does not only state CC6. It states entered a CC-state.


i've noticed with XFR disabled in the bios it doesn't change clock frequency at all. another user noticed this as well.

edit:
here's a pick to show how clock speeds don't drop when ryzen balance profile is enabled with XFR disabled.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> But it doesn't say that only CC6 can't be measured. They are in separate paragraphs as well. And they appear to state that all 6 states work. Also, if its really stuck at 90%, then other than CC1, none of the other CC states would be working. The fact that the processor even decreases a little bit means that it is not stuck at 90% and it may switch through the CC states too quickly for measurements.
> Does not only state CC6. It states entered a CC-state.


well, i simply cant find myself believing that.

I also checked some wattage differences. CPU Core power (SVI2 TFN) with minimum cpu state of 59% or lower (lowest to show visual down clock/volt) can drop down to less than 1w in idle states. 60%, which shows visual drop down to Pstate 1 wont get lower than 6.8ish watts. 90% it will struggle to get to 9w idling. 100% is no difference.

This is the only cpu core measurement in HWinfo that shows any kind of change with downclocking and volting, and the fact that it shows a pretty significant difference of wattage between visually dropping down to 2400mhz .9v and visually staying at 4000mhz 1.35v with this supposed drop says something.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> i've noticed with XFR disabled in the bios it doesn't change clock frequency at all. another user noticed this as well.
> 
> edit:
> here's a pick to show how clock speeds don't drop when ryzen balance profile is enabled with XFR disabled.


Yes we know the clock frequency doesn't change when its reported by the monitor. But that's the whole point of what we're talking about. Why does the wattage still drop massively?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> well, i simply cant find myself believing that.
> 
> I also checked some wattage differences. CPU Core power (SVI2 TFN) with minimum cpu state of 59% or lower (lowest to show visual down clock/volt) can drop down to less than 1w in idle states. 60%, which shows visual drop down to Pstate 1 wont get lower than 6.8ish watts. 90% it will struggle to get to 9w idling. 100% is no difference.
> 
> This is the only cpu core measurement in HWinfo that shows any kind of change with downclocking and volting, and the fact that it shows a pretty significant difference of wattage between visually dropping down to 2400mhz .9v and visually staying at 4000mhz 1.35v with this supposed drop says something.


Look at the CPU Package Power. Even when I switch between balanced and Ryzen balanced, the difference is about 2-4 watts max.

And if it's really locked at 90% the entire time, doesn't that mean it shouldn't change Pstates at all? If you are right then how do you explain the drops?


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Yes we know the clock frequency doesn't change when its reported by the monitor. But that's the whole point of what we're talking about. Why does the wattage still drop massively?


here's a pic with high performance profile selected:

there really doesn't appear to be much of a difference. the averages and lows are pretty much the same. highs are similar. the current was different because the moment i took the snapshot my steam in the background in the system tray started to do an update. it really seems like ryzen balance and high performance are identical... at least in my case with XFR disabled.


----------



## lordzed83

I started looking in ti VDDP yesterday since 0.915 does not seem to cut it at 3472 mem. Any idea about sensible limits on this??


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> here's a pic with high performance profile selected:
> 
> there really doesn't appear to be much of a difference. the averages and lows are pretty much the same. highs are similar. the current was different because the moment i took the snapshot my steam in the background in the system tray started to do an update. it really seems like ryzen balance and high performance are identical... at least in my case with XFR disabled.


They are, because both high performance and ryzen balance keep processors @ whatever Pstate 0 is. 90% isnt going to drop states, or idle power usage any significant level.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Look at the CPU Package Power. Even when I switch between balanced and Ryzen balanced, the difference is about 2-4 watts max.
> 
> And if it's really locked at 90% the entire time, doesn't that mean it shouldn't change Pstates at all? If you are right then how do you explain the drops?


There are also various other settings normally hidden that AMD most likely altered to get the 2-4 wat drop between 90% and 100%, and IMO it is not the 90% and 100% that is doing it.

Have you tried changing your ryzen balanced power plan's minimum processor state from 90% to 100% and see what difference that makes in the cpu package power?


----------



## jsp001

I want to thank everyone on here for there info posted.. It's been a great help!!


----------



## CeltPC

Zowie! Bang! Bosh!

Take that Intel!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borecole*
> 
> hi,
> is there btw some way to get rid of that +20 degree offset on the 1800x, thats quite annoying if i need to compile something and the fan start blowing without an reason for some hours -.-


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> This whole Sense Skew thing is dumb. With it disabled, during IBT AVX Maximum, my tctl actually passes 94ºC before the "CPU temp" even hits 70ºC. Makes it so hard to create sane fan curves...


As a R7 1700 owner I don't have the temp offset issue. I just set Sense MI Skew: [Disabled] and temps seem "realistic". My annoyance with setting up fan profiles is tCTL is not used for fan profile, but the SIO CPU Sensor.

SIO CPU Sensor on UEFI versions after 0902 is tCTL +5°C with my setup, which means if I hit 70°C on tCTL then SIO CPU Sensor is 75°C = fans ramp to 100%.

Only resolution has been to use the application that Elmor gave in thread, which changes mode of SIO CPU Sensor, I use mode 2.

"X" CPU owners could play with Sense MI Offset, I could vary tCTL with that, then use Elmors tool to change SIO CPU Sensor mode if required.


----------



## braincracking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> rgb lights still on?


Just an idea, I don't know if you have G.Skill rgb ram, but even if you don't their software seems to be able to successfully control aura as well, and better than the aura app for that matter. Anyway, give it a go, and let me know the results(My lights also went out after 1002 install...): https://gskill.com/en/download/view/trident-z-rgb-control--beta-


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braincracking*
> 
> Just an idea, I don't know if you have G.Skill rgb ram, but even if you don't their software seems to be able to successfully control aura as well, and better than the aura app for that matter. Anyway, give it a go, and let me know the results(My lights also went out after 1002 install...): https://gskill.com/en/download/view/trident-z-rgb-control--beta-


My RMA was approved and my new board is here now.

Might be worth you testing this for others tho?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Zowie! Bang! Bosh!
> 
> Take that Intel!


Lets face it Amd wins 1 looses 5. Ryzen is ok for someone like me that does more than just gaming. Gaming only?? 7700k delid 5ghz obliterates Ryzen in well every game.


----------



## Zamoldac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> ...
> Pull the CMOS battery for 30 seconds without standby power.
> ...
> .


Thanks! this fixed my restart instead of shutdown.

For everyone encountering the *no RGB led issue*, the fix I found was clicking the restart/refresh button from the ASUS AURA software (upper right corner).


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*
> 
> Thanks! this fixed my restart instead of shutdown.
> 
> For everyone encountering the *no RGB led issue*, the fix I found was clicking the restart/refresh button from the ASUS AURA software (upper right corner).


I pressed every button going on the Aura app to no avail, I reset BIOS, I flashed multiple BIOSes, I removed the battery for a few minutes whilst completely unplugged - still no RGB lights.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Lets face it amd wibs 1 looses 5. Ryzen is ok for someone like me that does more than just gaming. Doe gaming only?? 7700k delid 5ghz obliterates Ryzen in wwll every game.


HaHa,

How does (sic) "amd wibs 1 looses 5" work in any math (or sorry, literacy) universe? Intel loses at everything but one kind of gaming - 1080p, and even at that, we are talking frame rates that are above any game requirements for smooth play. And Ryzen is gaining ground already in that, and it will continue to improve as platform gains continue and developers for all software including games moves further toward multi-threaded optimization.

So Ryzen just becomes better in the future, and a 4 core 7700k can only lose ground. The value proposition is stacked decisively toward AMD right now.

So I maintain again - Take that Intel!









BTW, this is from a guy who chose a 2600K because it was a ground breaking CPU and did not see a reason to upgrade until now. It was tough to abandon AMD at the time, but hey, you buy the best value and future proofed option available.


----------



## Zamoldac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I pressed every button going on the Aura app to no avail, I reset BIOS, I flashed multiple BIOSes, I removed the battery for a few minutes whilst completely unplugged - still no RGB lights.


That's weird, it worked every time for me.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*
> 
> That's weird, it worked every time for me.


Yeah, few people on ROG forum have same issue.

I'm not convinced it's not a hardware fault for some.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> don't mean to ask an annoying question, but could someone explain the importance of SoC voltage for dram? there's a lot of contradictory information about it on google. such as don't go over 1.0v's, don't go over 1.2v's, up to 1.25v's is fine, 1.25v's isn't fine, you don't need anything higher than 0.95v's for 3200, extra.
> 
> also has amd released, i couldn't find anything after googling, any docs about safe soc voltages? like an upper limit for 24/7, three+ years? i don't mean to bug elmor, but elmor?


Learn 2 search been mentikned here at least 20 times.... 1.15 is whats 100% safe after that i should be safe to 1.2. I would not run 1.2 for 24/7 myself atm im at 1.11


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> As a R7 1700 owner I don't have the temp offset issue. I just set Sense MI Skew: [Disabled] and temps seem "realistic". My annoyance with setting up fan profiles is tCTL is not used for fan profile, but the SIO CPU Sensor.
> 
> SIO CPU Sensor on UEFI versions after 0902 is tCTL +5°C with my setup, which means if I hit 70°C on tCTL then SIO CPU Sensor is 75°C = fans ramp to 100%.


For us X owners this is more complex, albeit more advantageous for fan-profiles. With Sense Skew disabled SIO CPU is Tctl + 5 C only upto 51 C Tctl (=56 C SIO). From that point on SIO CPU changes to *CPU (Socket) + 30 C*!

Up until now I thought there was some kind of sophisticated algorithm in place, but after another round of tests and checking my older screenshots I only just now noticed the straight + 30 C thingy.

When Sense Skew is enabled the threshold at which SIO CPU changes its calculation is higher, I did not check the exact Tctl for that yet, though.

PS: With my AIO pump at maximum and _fans off_ socket temps correspond roughly to radiator temp + 2.5 C under single thread P95 load (CPU 4.1 GHz 1.5 V Vcore when I tested this).


----------



## crossbone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Both boards and CPUs do the several-second pauses under stress tests, so it does seem to be a software/driver issue of some sort. Still need to try a clean install of Win10 Creator.


Well I did try a clean reinstall of W10 CU and have the same problems. See post 7606 - even captured a video of it.

Perhaps it is something else...

I see we do both use a Samsung NVME SSD. Perhaps it is a problem with the Samsung NVME Driver? I did not try the default NVME Driver...


----------



## Blumondae

Major improvement from 1002 to 0083 here with my G.Skill F4-3200C16D-16GTZR (Trident Z RGB) with Hynix IC:

I can now reach 3200 at rated timings (16-18-18-38) out of the box on my 1700 @3.95. On 1002 max ram speed was 2400 (@ 12-14-14-30)!

A few notes:
- 1.4V Ram voltage required (1.35 boots but memory errors in stress tests, no system crash though)
- 3300MHz (3200 multi + 104 bclk) does not work. Anything above 3200 does not actually work with bclk oc
- ROG leds are always on when computer off, even with the "off" option in bios (also on 1002)
- Default (auto) SOC voltage
- Slightly less cpu voltage needed 1.3825 (LLC3) -> 1.3750 (LLC3) @ 3.95
- Faster boot time
- Easy recovery when RAM cannot boot (on 1002 it was a nightmare)

Also thank god for the tool able to remove the +5°C offset from Tctl!! This was really annoying, and will allow me to clock my 1700 @ 4GHz without having my fans reach 100% since Tctl stays below 75°C (but SIO didn't).


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Well it's not exactly a bug, just a preference. Did it solve the fan ramping issue for you?
> 
> 
> 
> The APP solved issue thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Why I and others will deem it as a bug:-
> 
> i) as all will wonder why tCTL and SIO CPU sensor are out by ~5°C, furthering the whole "_Which temp do I believe?_".
> ii) as SIO CPU sensor is used for fan profile that being out by ~5°C makes fans ramp up unnecessarily when tCTL has not reached xx°C.
> 
> So either the UEFI needs fixing or an option needs to be in there to set as a user wishes. As ideally no one wants an app in their startup permanently to apply fix. I'll be honest this "issue" would mean I'd sell the board and get another one from another manufacturer rather than muck around with app in startup of OS (just my take
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blumondae*
> 
> Also thank god for the tool able to remove the +5°C offset from Tctl!! This was really annoying, and will allow me to clock my 1700 @ 4GHz without having my fans reach 100% since Tctl stays below 75°C (but SIO didn't).


@elmor

Here's another one that would agree that SIO CPU sensor needs to match tCTL, we definitely need a UEFI option rather than app TBH.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crossbone*
> 
> Well I did try a clean reinstall of W10 CU and have the same problems. See post 7606 - even captured a video of it.
> 
> Perhaps it is something else...
> 
> I see we do both use a Samsung NVME SSD. Perhaps it is a problem with the Samsung NVME Driver? I did not try the default NVME Driver...


I get this issue and I too have a Samsung NVMe drive.

I only noticed it yesterday after exchanging my old 1700 for a new 1700 though. Weird.


----------



## crossbone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I get this issue and I too have a Samsung NVMe drive.
> 
> I only noticed it yesterday after exchanging my old 1700 for a new 1700 though. Weird.


Perhaps we are onto something. I will try some other NVMe drivers this weekend, perhaps I even try using my 850 EVO as system drive instead...

Any more W10 CU Users here that can deny or confirm this behaviour?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> HaHa,
> 
> How does (sic) "amd wibs 1 looses 5" work in any math (or sorry, literacy) universe? Intel loses at everything but one kind of gaming - 1080p, and even at that, we are talking frame rates that are above any game requirements for smooth play. And Ryzen is gaining ground already in that, and it will continue to improve as platform gains continue and developers for all software including games moves further toward multi-threaded optimization.
> 
> So Ryzen just becomes better in the future, and a 4 core 7700k can only lose ground. The value proposition is stacked decisively toward AMD right now.
> 
> So I maintain again - Take that Intel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, this is from a guy who chose a 2600K because it was a ground breaking CPU and did not see a reason to upgrade until now. It was tough to abandon AMD at the time, but hey, you buy the best value and future proofed option available.


Well this came from guy that sold 4.4 5820k and gotten Ryzen 1700x. Lost gaming gaming performance for 450 pound upgrade.

Portals should stop lying and compare Overclocked to max ryzen to STOCK 7700K !!!! 5ghz Bined Delided 7700k with warranty 1 year warranty costed 410 pounds when ryzen lunched. So it was 60 pounds more than what i paid for 1700x but my 1700x cant do 4ghz even at 1.5v !!!

Said it before RYZEN is not a good GAMING chip... Its OK for gaming. Just wait when intel starts selling Skylake X if they dont go stupid with pricing and keep 6 core one around 400 pounds then that will wipe Ryzen basically.

To be hones I expected that with custom water loop I will be able to hit 4.2 before reviews came out. Looking back should have gotten 1080Ti instead







But Vega soon


----------



## egandt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Got two crap overclocker 1700 chips here ... but they both can do 3200 all day every day on 0081 BIOS. Good trade I guess...
> 
> First 1700 I had. 3.85GHz stable at 1.381v, RAM at 3200 14-14-14-14-34-1T at 1.35v and 1.35v DRAM Boot. SoC at 0.95v.
> 
> 
> New 1700. 3.85GHz stable at 1.362v, RAM at 3200 14-14-14-14-34-1T at 1.35v and 1.35v DRAM Boot. SoC at 0.969v.
> 
> 
> Both boards and CPUs do the several-second pauses under stress tests, so it does seem to be a software/driver issue of some sort. Still need to try a clean install of Win10 Creator.


I installed Creator Edition, it has not helped with those very annoying pauses.

ERIC


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egandt*
> 
> I installed Creator Edition, it has not helped with those very annoying pauses.
> 
> ERIC


Kinda OT but can i still upgrade to Win10 from 8.1 pro for free ??

NVM quick google:
https://www.howtogeek.com/272201/all-the-ways-you-can-still-get-windows-10-for-free/

Im waiting for April Payday---> Buy NVME SM961 for system ---> Install windows 10


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Thanks for all the info and update's 3 quick Questions
> 
> 1-What to base Max's on Voltages on ?
> 
> -What I set ( Bios Read higher)
> -What Bios Reads after boot
> -What I read on probe points
> -What Monitoring software reading (only reason why I mention this is coz of load and idle measurement)
> 
> 2-Are the any setting to control SOC fluctuation. Mine varies from 1.06-1.112
> 
> 3- I know you stated Max recommended Voltages but is there a combined SOC and Vcore max ?
> 
> I ask this Because the Amount of SOC "SEEMS" cause adverse effects with combo's on Vcore- Even thou both are WELL withing Safe parameters
> Higher Vcore i must lower SOC.
> 
> I Removed my "findings" until i can prove them further.


1. Set voltage is usually very accurate. To confirm use DMM readings when not stressing the system.
2. Should be a readout issue, use DMM to confirm.
3. Adding Vcore & SOC generates more heat = higher temp = lower stability

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> My understanding is, there may be a new company policy in the works, which may prohibit them from posting any test BIOS versions.


Not correct, just that we might be limited to 00xx BIOSes, it's just a naming difference compared to beta/release candidate. BIOSes here will be identical what you'll be able to download 1-2 weeks after.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> SUCCESS!
> 
> I've been trying to get my RAM to run at 3200mhz since day 1 and I finally got it this morning thanks to 0082!
> 
> [email protected] (120.6x33.25) 1.4V
> TridentZ F3000C14D-32GTZ (2x16) 14-14-14-14-34-1T 1.4V
> SOC 1.1V
> ProcODT 80
> Spread Spectrum disabled
> DRAM BOOT 1.4V
> GTX 1070 SLI (GEN3)
> Samsung 960 EVO M.2 (GEN3)
> 
> I get F9->0d at anything over 2666 strap but by pushing my bclk to 120.6 I was able to hit 3200. I tried pushing it higher, and could boot into windows at 4.1GHz and 3300MHz ram but it would crash as soon as i would even CPU-z benchmark.


Very nice, congrats!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheK*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> could you provide a 1002 bios with just new agesa and nothing else more???
> 
> very unstable new bioses here in ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've lost 3200 14 14 14 14 30 stable @1.375
> I've lost 3200 14 12 12 12 24 stable @1.405
> I've lost 3200 12 11 11 11 28 stable @1.485
> I've lost 3240+ any cas and voltage


That's essentially what the current BIOSes are, just a few extra bugfixes. The DRAM changes are due to the new AGESA.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CreamyG31337*
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks for the 2T bios. All the other ones randomly fail training and give the 'overclocking failed' message if I push the DDR over default settings.
> With the 83 bios, I'm running DDR-3000 ish. 14.67 x 102.2=1498.8 @ 15-17-17-35
> I thought buying 16GB single rank memory would be fine, but after I found out that it's Hynix and barely works. I just bought them because they have RGB LEDs and work with ASUS Aura. Part number is GEX416GB3000C15ADC.


An early version of the May update looks very good. Most DRAM sticks are now able to reach 3200. But please be patient, every time someone asks for an ETA I will delay the release by one day


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> An early version of the May update looks very good. Most DRAM sticks are now able to reach 3200. But please be patient, every time someone asks for an ETA I will delay the release by one day


Any info on adding additional memory straps above 3200? You see there, I didn't ask for an ETA.


----------



## badhairguy

@elmor
Any ideas why my ram won't work above 2666 strap other than the "32 gig sets don't work" that you cited on the first page? Also, is there any negative effects of running level 5 LLC? I monitor my temps and they are under 70c at full load, LLC5 is the only setting that won't drop voltage under full load. I've read that the voltage will sometimes jump up as the processor comes out of load but I haven't seen this.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Any info on adding additional memory straps above 3200? You see there, I didn't ask for an ETA.


Damn, should have been more inclusive. No comment on this at the moment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> @elmor
> Any ideas why my ram won't work above 2666 strap other than the "32 gig sets don't work" that you cited on the first page? Also, is there any negative effects of running level 5 LLC? I monitor my temps and they are under 70c at full load, LLC5 is the only setting that won't drop voltage under full load. I've read that the voltage will sometimes jump up as the processor comes out of load but I haven't seen this.


Yes, your sticks will most likely work at higher ratios with the coming update.


----------



## ShiftyJ

@Elmor

On Bios 0082 my PC will sometimes double boot, change my settings and set my voltage to 1.5v! What is even going on there? This has happened 4 times now and I'm afraid it will degrade my chip.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyJ*
> 
> @Elmor
> 
> On Bios 0082 my PC will sometimes double boot, change my settings and set my voltage to 1.5v! What is even going on there? This has happened 4 times now and I'm afraid it will degrade my chip.


Can you give some more details? Settings and where exactly are you seeing 1.5v?


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

@elmor

Bug report on the board lighting. When powered on from cold start, the LEDs do not illuminate. When system is restarted (either from the OS, or ctrl-alt-del after POST), then the LEDs illuminate and work normally.

BIOS 0079


----------



## lordzed83

@elmor
Looking at volts/stability situation of new bioses I came to conclusion its due to fact we gotten lover access time by them 5% or whatever few ns. And CPU/IMC works harder so need more Juice like when u bulk up at gym








Like on 1002 no way i could pass 3200 with memory and on 081 NO problem maybe not as stable as but gained 272 overclock on DDR's so cant complain









Whats Your opinion on that matter ??

Other thing I wanted to ask and not see answered here. Whats the deal with VDDP stock is 0.915 some people claim it helps with stability pass 3200. Any tests recomendations from Asus on this ?? Like what would You suggest as maximum for 24/7. Like SOC You said to keep at 1.15 max for 24/7.

AAA and i Assume official bios based on 081 coes out next week ??
Thanks

btw I know when May bios comes out !!!! WHEN ITS READY :]


----------



## Brko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> An early version of the May update looks very good. Most DRAM sticks are now able to reach 3200. But please be patient, every time someone asks for an ETA I will delay the release by one day


[[email protected][/B]
In this May update, will it be possible to have further straps eg. 3400, 3600, w/o touching BCLK?
I ordered G.Skill TiredntZ 3200C14 Samsung B-Die so it would be nice to have them 3600C16 in May


----------



## lordzed83

And few things i wanted to ask but forgot.

When i ENABLE custon P02 state to lover Idle clock board wont post. It stays on with Code 56 and WHITE LED on. I need to Clear CMOS. And yes i do have C-states enabled like You said to do









What does I/O Skew Sense Mi thing do ?? Says to try to disable when crashing while overclocking ???

Sense MI in tweeker paradise 1700 disable afaik 1700x/1800x enable right ??


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> @elmor
> Any ideas why my ram won't work above 2666 strap other than the "32 gig sets don't work" that you cited on the first page? Also, is there any negative effects of running level 5 LLC? I monitor my temps and they are under 70c at full load, LLC5 is the only setting that won't drop voltage under full load. I've read that the voltage will sometimes jump up as the processor comes out of load but I haven't seen this.


The controls for the memory controller on the CPU are in the BIOS code. The BASE code at the heart of the BIOS comes from the chipset maker, and clearly has had quite a few issues. Motherboard makers tweak things and make adjustments as best they can to improve things. The May update from AMD is going to primarily focus on RAM support, which is why Elmor can say that the May update is getting most memory to 3200. Going beyond that, Elmor might be able to tell you. Many of us can't get our memory over 2666 right now, so it isn't just you.


----------



## ShiftyJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can you give some more details? Settings and where exactly are you seeing 1.5v?


My settings are

Pstates0 3.9ghz 1700
Voltage Offset 0.17500
D.O.C.P Standard 3200

When I turn on or reboot my PC the CPU light will change from white to red twice before green and posting. Then after I enter the Bios my settings are gone but my Voltage on the right hand side is reported at 1.5v. Havent stayed in the Bios for too long to investigate for obvious reasons. As I said its happened several times now, didnt have this issue on older Bios.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Bug report on the board lighting. When powered on from cold start, the LEDs do not illuminate. When system is restarted (either from the OS, or ctrl-alt-del after POST), then the LEDs illuminate and work normally.
> 
> BIOS 0079


That's only on your board, and we haven't been able to reproduce it here. I'm trying to find a board that this happens on so we can debug.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> @elmor
> Looking at volts/stability situation of new bioses I came to conclusion its due to fact we gotten lover access time by them 5% or whatever few ns. And CPU/IMC works harder so need more Juice like when u bulk up at gym
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like on 1002 no way i could pass 3200 with memory and on 081 NO problem maybe not as stable as but gained 272 overclock on DDR's so cant complain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats Your opinion on that matter ??
> 
> Other thing I wanted to ask and not see answered here. Whats the deal with VDDP stock is 0.915 some people claim it helps with stability pass 3200. Any tests recomendations from Asus on this ?? Like what would You suggest as maximum for 24/7. Like SOC You said to keep at 1.15 max for 24/7.
> 
> AAA and i Assume official bios based on 081 coes out next week ??
> Thanks
> 
> btw I know when May bios comes out !!!! WHEN ITS READY :]


It is what it is, your theory seems sound. VDDP is similar to VCCIO on Intel platform. From our testing it didn't help much with DRAM, but it's possible it can affect things slightly. I'd recommend the same limits as SOC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brko*
> 
> [[email protected][/B]
> In this May update, will it be possible to have further straps eg. 3400, 3600, w/o touching BCLK?
> I ordered G.Skill TiredntZ 3200C14 Samsung B-Die so it would be nice to have them 3600C16 in May


See my post above.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> And few things i wanted to ask but forgot.
> 
> When i ENABLE custon P02 state to lover Idle clock board wont post. It stays on with Code 56 and WHITE LED on. I need to Clear CMOS. And yes i do have C-states enabled like You said to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does I/O Skew Sense Mi thing do ?? Says to try to disable when crashing while overclocking ???
> 
> Sense MI in tweeker paradise 1700 disable afaik 1700x/1800x enable right ??


Yes that's a known bug with AMD CBS, just like P0 VID etc. No solution for it right now.

SIO Clock Skew is related to the fixed board bricking issue. Theoretically if it's set to Disabled, you can safely go above the 1.20V limit on SOC Voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyJ*
> 
> My settings are
> 
> Pstates0 3.9ghz 1700
> Voltage Offset 0.17500
> D.O.C.P Standard 3200
> 
> When I turn on or reboot my PC the CPU light will change from white to red twice before green and posting. Then after I enter the Bios my settings are gone but my Voltage on the right hand side is reported at 1.5v. Havent stayed in the Bios for too long to investigate for obvious reasons. As I said its happened several times now, didnt have this issue on older Bios.


You're setting VID to something lower than default in P0? My theory is you're failing DRAM training and AMD CBS settings are reverted, but the BIOS is not aware and is still applying your offset.


----------



## malitze

Had a strange "bug" now where the CPU temp sensor of the board would somehow get stuck (at 52°C) during testing. The CPU itself went up, the first time I've seen it surpass the board temps (which should not happen I suppose). As a result the fans did not ramp up. After a restart with defaults it's normal again.


----------



## Timur Born

@Elmor

1. Why do I (1800X) get a dynamically changing Tctl offset (0/+10/+20 depending on CPU instructions used) instead of a fixed +20 C? Is this something the BIOS messes with even when Sense Skew is disabled?

2. For my 1800X with Sense Skew disabled SIO CPU is a straight Socket + 30 C for Tctl higher than 51 C. Below that it's Tctl + 5 C. This does not seem to be the case for gupsterg's 1700 non X.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Had a strange "bug" now where the CPU temp sensor of the board would somehow get stuck (at 52°C) during testing. The CPU itself went up, the first time I've seen it surpass the board temps (which should not happen I suppose). As a result the fans did not ramp up. After a restart with defaults it's normal again.


I assume you disabled Sense Skew on a X processor?

SIO CPU is Tctl + 5 C up until 51 C. Once Tctl crosses the 51 C threshold SIO CPU switches to Socket + 30 C.


----------



## lordzed83

@elmor
Thanks for Reply ill play around with VDDP and see if that gets my system More stable at lets say 1.0.. While doing my daily Body weight training







System does not Crash just when running IBT gives an error does not matter what standard volts i up or drop ram/memory OC down.
Played WoW last night for few hours Full stable.

If it goes for SIO Clock Skew there is no point of disabling it if sticking to 1.15 as maximum daily then ??


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I assume you disabled Sense Skew on a X processor?
> 
> SIO CPU is Tctl + 5 C up until 51 C. Once Tctl crosses the 51 C threshold SIO CPU switches to Socket + 30 C.


I haven't modified the SenseMI Skew and the behaviour is not reproducible atm.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> I haven't modified the SenseMI Skew and the behaviour is not reproducible atm.


I once saw Sense Skew being disabled (or maybe value changed) when the option was set to its default "Auto" settings. Only after a cold-boot did it get enabled again. Try to disable it manually and look at the SIO CPU behavior around the Tctl 51 C threshold again.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> @Elmor
> 
> 1. Why do I (1800X) get a dynamically changing Tctl offset (0/+10/+20 depending on CPU instructions used) instead of a fixed +20 C? Is this something the BIOS messes with even when Sense Skew is disabled?
> 
> 2. For my 1800X with Sense Skew disabled SIO CPU is a straight Socket + 30 C for Tctl higher than 51 C. Below that it's Tctl + 5 C. This does not seem to be the case for gupsterg's 1700 non X.


Actually, I got something similar to this yesterday on my 1700. I'll try to recreate it when I get home from work today but I did have a substantial delta between SIO CPU and tctl and was throttling for the first time. This may have been on 0083 as I played with it a bit yesterday (I've been using 0082 almost exclusively); again, I'll have to mess with it later to confirm.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> As requested before, please do this for all LLC levels


There's no need to go through all of them. Not from my perspective, anyway.

If you're wondering what happens at level 5, here's a very crude (non-ideal) capture:



With an LLC of 5, if VID is set to 1.40V in UEFI (manual), you'll see load voltages in the ballpark of 1.45V. When releasing the load, the voltage will momentarily peak around 1.47V, before it returns to idle state. The overshoot duration is sub 50uS, but the CPU frequently sees 50~70mv more than what you've set. With "Voffset removed" the VRM has to substantially ramp the voltage when the load hits (will vary somewhat depending upon current), which puts more strain on the FETs. It's just more strenuous on the system to have to ramp voltage by ~50mv while dealing with a transient. How that may impact things down the road is always up in the air. You're playing with percentages/potential for failure, and what that means to you. Whether or not it *will* happen is difficult to quantify.

If you have sympathy for electronics, you'd likely opt for LLC 1 or 2. At those levels, peak overshoot is constrained 10-20mV over the user-applied VID at durations that likely fall within the tolerance guidelines. Those levels are complimentary to the associated devices. From levels 3 and above, the actual voltage is ramped above the user-defined value, and we start seeing excursions of 30mV+ past the user-set value.


----------



## MarkPost

]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Bug report on the board lighting. When powered on from cold start, the LEDs do not illuminate. When system is restarted (either from the OS, or ctrl-alt-del after POST), then the LEDs illuminate and work normally.
> 
> BIOS 0079


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> That's only on your board, and we haven't been able to reproduce it here. I'm trying to find a board that this happens on so we can debug.


It happens with my board too


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> There's no need to go through all of them. Not from my perspective, anyway.
> 
> If you're wondering what happens at level 5, here's a very crude (non-ideal) capture:
> 
> 
> 
> With an LLC of 5, if VID is set to 1.40V in UEFI (manual), you'll see load voltages in the ballpark of 1.45V. When releasing the load, the voltage will momentarily peak around 1.47V, before it returns to idle state. The overshoot duration is sub 50uS, but the CPU frequently sees 50~70mv more than what you've set. With "Voffset removed" the VRM has to substantially ramp the voltage when the load hits (will vary somewhat depending upon current), which puts more strain on the FETs. It's just more strenuous on the system to have to ramp voltage by ~50mv while dealing with a transient. How that may impact things down the road is always up in the air. You're playing with percentages/potential for failure, and what that means to you. Whether or not it *will* happen is difficult to quantify.
> 
> If you have sympathy for electronics, you'd likely opt for LLC 1 or 2. At those levels, peak overshoot is constrained 10-20mV over the user-applied VID at durations that likely fall within the tolerance guidelines. Those levels are complimentary to the associated devices. From levels 3 and above, the actual voltage is ramped above the user-defined value, and we start seeing excursions of 30mV+ past the user-set value.


Thanks for this














I'm currently using LLC 3, but will bring it down to LLC 2 as per your suggestion and up the VID a bit. I'm mostly waiting for May, when I'll add watercooling to my system and finally start tinkering at lower temperatures.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> @elmor
> Thanks for Reply ill play around with VDDP and see if that gets my system More stable at lets say 1.0.. While doing my daily Body weight training
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System does not Crash just when running IBT gives an error does not matter what standard volts i up or drop ram/memory OC down.
> Played WoW last night for few hours Full stable.
> 
> *If it goes for SIO Clock Skew there is no point of disabling it if sticking to 1.15 as maximum daily then* ??


I'm assuming he is stating you can break 1.2v because of the increase in temps with skew disabled should mitigate damage to the chip (will throttle prior to damage). I've not seen anything that states 1.15v as a max (I have seen 1.2v).


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> It is what it is, your theory seems sound. VDDP is similar to VCCIO on Intel platform. From our testing it didn't help much with DRAM, but it's possible it can affect things slightly. I'd recommend the same limits as SOC.


I found it started to help at higher ram speeds, also new 0082 BIOS is working very well at least for me it is. Pretty sure if I were on air and not the cold loop 3800 would be easily attainable.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

anyone have issues with powering on your system? i got a corsair crystal 570x and the start button does not work at all but if i boot the computer from the mobo start button, i can restart the system with the power button on the case. is this a mobo issue or case? its like the mobo isnt giving power to the case start button unless i boot from the mobo first.


----------



## MarkPost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I once saw Sense Skew being disabled (or maybe value changed) when the option was set to its default "Auto" settings. Only after a cold-boot did it get enabled again. Try to disable it manually and look at the SIO CPU behavior around the Tctl 51 C threshold again.


If I disable Sense skew, idle temps are +60º (1700X, Silent Loop 280 + Corsair LED running automatically at ~1600rpm). Obvioulsy thats just far from accurate. I need Sense Skew "Auto" and MI offset= 283, to see more reliable reads: ~35-40º idle (fans 400-500rpm), ~60º load (fans ~1000-1100rpm), without OC


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> There's no need to go through all of them. Not from my perspective, anyway.
> 
> If you're wondering what happens at level 5, here's a very crude (non-ideal) capture:
> 
> 
> 
> With an LLC of 5, if VID is set to 1.40V in UEFI (manual), you'll see load voltages in the ballpark of 1.45V. When releasing the load, the voltage will momentarily peak around 1.47V, before it returns to idle state. The overshoot duration is sub 50uS, but the CPU frequently sees 50~70mv more than what you've set. With "Voffset removed" the VRM has to substantially ramp the voltage when the load hits (will vary somewhat depending upon current), which puts more strain on the FETs. It's just more strenuous on the system to have to ramp voltage by ~50mv while dealing with a transient. How that may impact things down the road is always up in the air. You're playing with percentages/potential for failure, and what that means to you. Whether or not it *will* happen is difficult to quantify.
> 
> If you have sympathy for electronics, you'd likely opt for LLC 1 or 2. At those levels, peak overshoot is constrained 10-20mV over the user-applied VID at durations that likely fall within the tolerance guidelines. Those levels are complimentary to the associated devices. From levels 3 and above, the actual voltage is ramped above the user-defined value, and we start seeing excursions of 30mV+ past the user-set value.


Just for reference, how much of a load change triggered this capture? Is this a 100% -> near idle situation or something lighter?


----------



## Timur Born

@MarkPost: You are likely seeing an offset at work. Does it change when you close all background processes (tray icons) and switch to "Power Safer" profile? Do you see temp jumps?

Using idle fans and pump I currently get about 47 C idle, with offset jumps toward 57 C when some background process induces the +10 offset. My mainboard and radiator are about 27 C and CPU Socket temp is about 30 C. This is realistic for a 4.0 Ghz 1800X using a constant 1.35 V with an ambient temperature of about 21.5 C.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> There's no need to go through all of them. Not from my perspective, anyway.
> 
> If you're wondering what happens at level 5, here's a very crude (non-ideal) capture:
> 
> 
> 
> With an LLC of 5, if VID is set to 1.40V in UEFI (manual), you'll see load voltages in the ballpark of 1.45V. When releasing the load, the voltage will momentarily peak around 1.47V, before it returns to idle state. The overshoot duration is sub 50uS, but the CPU frequently sees 50~70mv more than what you've set. With "Voffset removed" the VRM has to substantially ramp the voltage when the load hits (will vary somewhat depending upon current), which puts more strain on the FETs. It's just more strenuous on the system to have to ramp voltage by ~50mv while dealing with a transient. How that may impact things down the road is always up in the air. You're playing with percentages/potential for failure, and what that means to you. Whether or not it *will* happen is difficult to quantify.
> 
> If you have sympathy for electronics, you'd likely opt for LLC 1 or 2. At those levels, peak overshoot is constrained 10-20mV over the user-applied VID at durations that likely fall within the tolerance guidelines. Those levels are complimentary to the associated devices. From levels 3 and above, the actual voltage is ramped above the user-defined value, and we start seeing excursions of 30mV+ past the user-set value.


Much appreciated! How/where does this get measured; is this at the CPU or VRM (my oscope-fu is weak sauce)? Based on some findings in this thread, SVI2 looks to be reading accurately at the CPU core level in regard to voltages and if that is indeed the case, LLC 5 is the only level capable of maintaining a constant voltage (the rest all exhibit vdroop to varying degrees). Is there a better way to measure this (compared to SVI2) for those of us at home lacking a scope?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> There's no need to go through all of them. Not from my perspective, anyway.
> 
> If you're wondering what happens at level 5, here's a very crude (non-ideal) capture:
> 
> 
> 
> With an LLC of 5, if VID is set to 1.40V in UEFI (manual), you'll see load voltages in the ballpark of 1.45V. When releasing the load, the voltage will momentarily peak around 1.47V, before it returns to idle state. The overshoot duration is sub 50uS, but the CPU frequently sees 50~70mv more than what you've set. With "Voffset removed" the VRM has to substantially ramp the voltage when the load hits (will vary somewhat depending upon current), which puts more strain on the FETs. It's just more strenuous on the system to have to ramp voltage by ~50mv while dealing with a transient. How that may impact things down the road is always up in the air. You're playing with percentages/potential for failure, and what that means to you. Whether or not it *will* happen is difficult to quantify.
> 
> If you have sympathy for electronics, you'd likely opt for LLC 1 or 2. At those levels, peak overshoot is constrained 10-20mV over the user-applied VID at durations that likely fall within the tolerance guidelines. Those levels are complimentary to the associated devices. From levels 3 and above, the actual voltage is ramped above the user-defined value, and we start seeing excursions of 30mV+ past the user-set value.


And thats exactly why i listened to Elmor and left mine on auto.

I have mine set to -.1000 as an offset, i peak at about 1.250v in that area and under realbench will drop down to 1.197-1.199 but its been fine no crashes no errors. I may try LLC1 and try 39x instead of 38x but its a long shot, it crashed within 1min of realbench at 39x with those voltages.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> @Elmor
> 
> 1. Why do I (1800X) get a dynamically changing Tctl offset (0/+10/+20 depending on CPU instructions used) instead of a fixed +20 C? Is this something the BIOS messes with even when Sense Skew is disabled?
> 
> 2. For my 1800X with Sense Skew disabled SIO CPU is a straight Socket + 30 C for Tctl higher than 51 C. Below that it's Tctl + 5 C. This does not seem to be the case for gupsterg's 1700 non X.


1. I don't know and I've never seen this. Disabled means disabled, send an email to AMD









2. It doesn't change at a fixed value, it's whichever of the two is lower. I checked the datasheet again and have a small change to add, which is the 30*C offset you see.

Temp A = Tctl + 5
Temp B = CPU Socket + 30

If Temp A > Temp B, use Temp B
If Temp A < Temp B, use Temp A
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I found it started to help at higher ram speeds, also new 0082 BIOS is working very well at least for me it is. Pretty sure if I were on air and not the cold loop 3800 would be easily attainable.


Cool, hope your findings can help some others


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Had a strange "bug" now where the CPU temp sensor of the board would somehow get stuck (at 52°C) during testing. The CPU itself went up, the first time I've seen it surpass the board temps (which should not happen I suppose). As a result the fans did not ramp up. After a restart with defaults it's normal again.


I only had this issue on older builds of HWiNFO, are you experiencing it when using HWiNFO and not on latest version?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> And thats exactly why i listened to Elmor and left mine on auto.










The Stilt







posted it 1st and some at the time were like "nahh I'm going with LLC: LVLx". This data from [email protected] has confirmed for non believers what







The Stilt







stated







.


----------



## MarkPost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> @MarkPost: You are likely seeing an offset at work. Does it change when you close all background processes (tray icons) and switch to "Power Safer" profile? Do you see temp jumps?
> 
> Using idle fans and pump I currently get about 47 C idle, with offset jumps toward 57 C when some background process induces the +10 offset. My mainboard and radiator are about 27 C and CPU Socket temp is about 30 C. This is realistic for a 4.0 Ghz 1800X using a constant 1.35 V with an ambient temperature of about 21.5 C.


yep, I suppose that the 283 value gives me the (in)famous -20º offset for X models. With that, my temps are realistic I think.

Temps doesnt change without those background processes, at least its not noticiable. I use Perfomance mode but customized to downclock CPU when idle

It seems to me, each CPU is a world in its own


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Is there a better way to measure this (compared to SVI2) for those of us at home lacking a scope?


Hello

Not really. These type of measurements require a scope as well as a current probe with a fast slew rate and adequate bandwidth for any type of accuracy.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> 1. I don't know and I've never seen this. Disabled means disabled, send an email to AMD


Over at a Gigabyte thread they claim that they get a fixed +20 C offset. This is very obviously not the case on the CH6 where multiple users have reported idle temps in the 10s when Sense Skew is enabled. This can only happen because at full idle the CPU offset turns to +0 (and often jumps to +10 just to gradially decrease again).

I am rather flabbergasted that this is news to you, because people are reporting jumping CPU temps and idle temps below ambient for quite some time already. The jumping temps are mostly +10 offset jumps during normal desktop idle and load, they usually decrease gradually just to jump up again. The below ambient idle temps happens when Sense Skew and +0 offset come together with HWinfo Tdie or the new Ryzen Master putting another -20 C on their readings. (Real Temp - Sense Skew - software skew = -40 C when no offset is active).
Quote:


> 2. It doesn't change at a fixed value, it's whichever of the two is lower. I checked the datasheet again and have a small change to add, which is the 30*C offset you see.


This makes sense, thanks for the clarification. I guess 22 + 30 = 52 C just was the lowest I could get down to at 21.5 C ambient temps.









Gupsterg reports about a different behavior for his 1700. Does this vary by CPU type or did he just not look right?







Are those datasheets available somewhere?


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I only had this issue on older builds of HWiNFO, are you experiencing it when using HWiNFO and not on latest version?


It accured when I used the latest beta of HWiNFO for the first time, so I thought it was just a change to the readouts. But I'd think those would not affect the fan management. But as said now it works as expected again.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I only had this issue on older builds of HWiNFO, are you experiencing it when using HWiNFO and not on latest version?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stilt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> posted it 1st and some at the time were like "nahh I'm going with LLC: LVLx". This data from [email protected] has confirmed for non believers what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stilt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It isn't a matter of non-believers, it is a matter of measured results using the data we've come to believe as accurate (SVI2 in this case). When it comes to somebodies word vice measured results, I'll pick the measured results every time. This isn't to slight anyone; thestilt is a smart cookie and measured a bajillion items in his review which provided a ton of extremely valuable information. With that said, we're kind of back at square one as to which measurements we believe in HWiNFO now (and even the temperature again LOL).


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> There's no need to go through all of them. Not from my perspective, anyway.
> 
> If you're wondering what happens at level 5, here's a very crude (non-ideal) capture:
> 
> 
> 
> With an LLC of 5, if VID is set to 1.40V in UEFI (manual), you'll see load voltages in the ballpark of 1.45V. When releasing the load, the voltage will momentarily peak around 1.47V, before it returns to idle state. The overshoot duration is sub 50uS, but the CPU frequently sees 50~70mv more than what you've set. With "Voffset removed" the VRM has to substantially ramp the voltage when the load hits (will vary somewhat depending upon current), which puts more strain on the FETs. It's just more strenuous on the system to have to ramp voltage by ~50mv while dealing with a transient. How that may impact things down the road is always up in the air. You're playing with percentages/potential for failure, and what that means to you. Whether or not it *will* happen is difficult to quantify.
> 
> If you have sympathy for electronics, you'd likely opt for LLC 1 or 2. At those levels, peak overshoot is constrained 10-20mV over the user-applied VID at durations that likely fall within the tolerance guidelines. Those levels are complimentary to the associated devices. From levels 3 and above, the actual voltage is ramped above the user-defined value, and we start seeing excursions of 30mV+ past the user-set value.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> And thats exactly why i listened to Elmor and left mine on auto.
> 
> I have mine set to -.1000 as an offset, i peak at about 1.250v in that area and under realbench will drop down to 1.197-1.199 but its been fine no crashes no errors. I may try LLC1 and try 39x instead of 38x but its a long shot, it crashed within 1min of realbench at 39x with those voltages.


Gotta be rebellious! but yea this is why I said before i'll stay away from LLC5. Monitoring software cant poll fast enough to see the spikes an oscilloscope can show you, but I guess even LLC3 is in the danger zone a bit as well.

Though, my 4ghz voltage idle maxes as I can see at 1.356v, so will LLC3 spike get to a dangerous level with that?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stilt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> posted it 1st and some at the time were like "nahh I'm going with LLC: LVLx". This data from [email protected] has confirmed for non believers what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stilt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Well, Raja confirmed that the overshots at LLC1/2 are not very aggressive. I asked the Stilt if 1.35 + LLC2 would over overshoot to more voltage than using 1.375 + LL0. I got no answer, but Raja's post seems to imply that this is not the case. If so then using lower idle voltage + LLC still seems like a valid practice.

What I would like to know is wether the higher LLC would leads to spikes settling slower and thus create additional instabilities compared to lower LLC?! The latter means that not the spike (max) would be the issue, but that the time needed to settle down from the spike to the final voltage would be. Any input on that?

By the way, didn't Elmor suggest LLC1 or LLC2 to be useful instead of Auto? In the end everyone has to measure this on their own. If you can get V1 + LL0 just as stable as V2 + LL2 then I would go by which setting draws less power and use that.


----------



## Timur Born

Shouldn't a fast sampling DMM measuring at the socket also be able to catch these spikes? I'll give it a try with my Fluke 289, have to check its spec for sample rate again.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Shouldn't a fast sampling DMM measuring at the socket also be able to catch these spikes? I'll give it a try with my Fluke 289, have to check its spec for sample rate again.


It should yea but oscilloscopes are unbelievably fast and they can record a graph a dmm can't. You won't see minute changes either but those dont matter.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> Just for reference, how much of a load change triggered this capture? Is this a 100% -> near idle situation or something lighter?


That's a 100% load heading towards CPU idle. Lesser loads would still see the 1.45V being applied, but may not see as "large" a spike when it is released.

You have two issues here; the first is the fact the VRM has to ramp voltage when any load transient hits. Granted, the VRM is over-engineered and can take a bruising, it's just kinder not to do it if you don't need to. And to be honest, in the 24-7 usage model, we don't. Given the architecture's inherent limitations, caution isn't strictly required. One should be mindful that most loads are sub-150W given how limited these CPUs are for overclocking headroom - not exactly a scintillating amount of current.

Perhaps the more pressing issue from a user perspective is that LLC level's 3~5 result in 30~70mv excursions past what some users "think" they have set. But this is always the case with LLC.

If I expected the system to last for a number of years, I'd always take the complimentary option. If there were something to be gained by using higher LLC levels, one would advise accordingly. There isn't, so it makes sense to advise lower values.


----------



## lordzed83

I could play about with LL2 since im on LL3. But i need to keep 1.42x under full load or nogo







. I know one thing Auto does not Cut it :/


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Gotta be rebellious! but yea this is why I said before i'll stay away from LLC5. Monitoring software cant poll fast enough to see the spikes an oscilloscope can show you, but I guess even LLC3 is in the danger zone a bit as well.
> 
> Though, my 4ghz voltage idle maxes as I can see at 1.356v, so will LLC3 spike get to a dangerous level with that?


The ringing itself may be a little damaging in the long run, but I'd say anything lower than 1.4v under load on the SVI2 should be "safe" up to LLC5. Over that the lifetime will probably look like running on 1.45v+ on LLC0~2. Running on 1.45v on LLC5 is very likely shortening the life of the CPU considerably.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> It should yea but oscilloscopes are unbelievably fast and they can record a graph a dmm can't. You won't see minute changes either but those dont matter.


The 289 can record a graph.


----------



## Timur Born

On a side note: I wondered if AMD meant voltage after droop when I claimed that most CPU should hit 4.1 - 4.2 GHz at 1.45 V. So I upped my Vcore to get 1.45 V under full load, but still couldn't get 4.1 GHz stable, even less so 4.2 Ghz. Both booted and were usable, but not stable.


----------



## badhairguy

@Targonis
Try bclk overclock. I'm running my 3000 MHz kit at 3200 with 120 bclk :-D I'd just rather use multiplier


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I could play about with LL2 since im on LL3. But i need to keep 1.42x under full load or nogo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I know one thing Auto does not Cut it :/


This is where elementary understanding of LLC helps. You just need to set the correct VID to get the required load voltage. Nothing else to it, really.


----------



## Timur Born

G.Skill F4-4000C18D-16GTZSW just arrived. Let's make sure that all those instabilities at 3600-CL16 were not just down to my 3200-CL14 dimms not making it that far.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> The ringing itself may be a little damaging in the long run, but I'd say anything lower than 1.4v under load on the SVI2 should be "safe" up to LLC5. Over that the lifetime will probably look like running on 1.45v+ on LLC0~2. Running on 1.45v on LLC5 is very likely shortening the life of the CPU considerably.


Ringing?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Ringing?


Within the context of what is being shown: transient induced excursion is referred to as ringing or oscillation.


----------



## Timur Born

How bad is the ringing at LLC1/2 compared to LLC0. Does it make a practical difference?


----------



## Reikoji

Does the amount of voltage overshoot change depending on what your set voltage is? Like will 1.48v have a greater overshoot than 1.35v with LLC3?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> How bad is the ringing at LLC1/2 compared to LLC0. Does it make a practical difference?


Don't think there is an LLC0. Auto in bios does the same thing LLC1 does. I could be wrong.


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Ringing?


Ringing (signal)

Just to reiterate: The overall recommendation is to stick to LLC Auto, and raise the voltage until it's stable. Higher LLC will just be doing it under the hood, and causing secondary issues. Up to LLC2 the differences should be small enough that it isn't going to cause any damage, but if your voltages are already close to your acceptable limits, by using LLC you are likely going over them to get stability.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Does the amount of voltage overshoot change depending on what your set voltage is? Like will 1.48v have a greater overshoot than 1.35v with LLC3?


It is related to current, yes. At higher voltages (all else being equal or greater), you'd be pulling more current. How much impact that makes depends on the VRM (lots of variables).


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Don't think there is an LLC0. Auto in bios does the same thing LLC1 does. I could be wrong.


At least ProbeIT looks like Auto is the same as LLC1, but The Stilt posted a different table and I forgot what measuring at the socket said about that. Will do that once I find time.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> Up to LLC2 the differences should be small enough that it isn't going to cause any damage, but if your voltages are already close to your acceptable limits, by using LLC you are likely going over them to get stability.


Some of us try to keep idle voltages low, not because of some "limit", but in order to save power during idle phases (aka majority of time).


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Within the context of what is being shown: transient induced excursion is referred to as ringing or oscillation.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> Ringing (signal)
> 
> Just to reiterate: The overall recommendation is to stick to LLC Auto, and raise the voltage until it's stable. Higher LLC will just be doing it under the hood, and causing secondary issues. Up to LLC2 the differences should be small enough that it isn't going to cause any damage, but if your voltages are already close to your acceptable limits, by using LLC you are likely going over them to get stability.


I see, ive never heard it called ringing before, but i havent touched that kind of stuff in forever.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> It is related to current, yes. At higher voltages (all else being equal or greater), you'd be pulling more current. How much impact that makes depends on the VRM (lots of variables).


Can the strain on VRM be gauged somewhat with how much VRM temperature is increasing?


----------



## BoMbY

What exactly is "SIO clock skew" supposed to be? Is this the same as "SenseMI clock skew"? And how could a CPU temperature related setting lead to bricking some chip on the mainboard, when the voltage is increased above 1.2v, but not when the setting is disabled? Will the setting combination also influence some shadow voltage value?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Can the strain on VRM be gauged somewhat with how much VRM temperature is increasing?


The temp change will come from the disparity in applied voltages between different LLC levels. The actual strain on the FETs comes from elevated current demand within a given timeframe. If you match the load voltages, the temp differences (if any) won't be large.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The temp change will come from the disparity in applied voltages between different LLC levels. The actual strain on the FETs comes from elevated current demand within a given timeframe. If you match the load voltages, the temp differences (if any) won't be large.


What do we use to match the load voltages at home if not SVI2?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> In the end everyone has to measure this on their own.


Agree, everyone has their own right to choose what they do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Monitoring software cant poll fast enough


Agree, I reckon all we know is where we are in a "ballpark area".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> This is where elementary understanding of LLC helps. You just need to set the correct VID to get the required load voltage. Nothing else to it, really.


Thank you, this is what The Stilt advised as well to members.


----------



## madweazl

My elementary understanding of LLC.

Edit: will have to try and create some 50-75% loads when I get home to see how the different LLC levels react.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The temp change will come from the disparity in applied voltages between different LLC levels. The actual strain on the FETs comes from elevated current demand within a given timeframe. If you match the load voltages, the temp differences (if any) won't be large.


Of course the high quality VRM section of the CH6 can deal with a little strain, can it not?! That's why we bought this flagship mainboard.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> What do we use to match the load voltages at home if not SVI2?


If you have no measuring equipment at all, when changing to a lower LLC level, simply keep increasing the set VID in 10mV steps until the system is stable.


----------



## Jewlario

Hi all, on bios 0083 my ram speeds seem to be resetting themselves on reboot. If I go into the bios it always says the target is 3200mhz, if I boot after examining those speeds in the bios my PC will boot fine with 3200mhz cl14 14 14 34, if i just reboot it switches to 2133mhz - unsure of the timings. This is with G.skill 3200C14D 16GVR ram. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> here's a pic with high performance profile selected:
> 
> there really doesn't appear to be much of a difference. the averages and lows are pretty much the same. highs are similar. the current was different because the moment i took the snapshot my steam in the background in the system tray started to do an update. it really seems like ryzen balance and high performance are identical... at least in my case with XFR disabled.


Take a picture of the difference between balanced using 5% minimum processor vs. Ryzen balanced and you'll also see almost no difference as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> They are, because both high performance and ryzen balance keep processors @ whatever Pstate 0 is. 90% isnt going to drop states, or idle power usage any significant level.
> There are also various other settings normally hidden that AMD most likely altered to get the 2-4 wat drop between 90% and 100%, and IMO it is not the 90% and 100% that is doing it.
> 
> Have you tried changing your ryzen balanced power plan's minimum processor state from 90% to 100% and see what difference that makes in the cpu package power?


The 2-4 watts difference that I'm referring to is not the difference between 90% and 100%. It is the difference between 5% and 90%. As I said above, check out the difference in watts between 5% minimum processor vs. Ryzen balanced at 90%. It is a 2-4 watt difference at idle.

Basically though, what you're saying is that AMD released the power plan, and then decided to talk about the P-States knowing that none of the P-States matter if people are using their own power plan? Also, why such a small difference between using 5% minimum processor and 90% with Ryzen balanced?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If you have no measuring equipment at all, when changing to a lower LLC level, simply keep increasing the set VID in 10mV steps until the system is stable.


I have a couple DMMs but measurements taken off the back of the mobo by another user in correlation with elmor and mumak's findings indicate that SVI2 appears to be the most accurate measurement at the CPU right now vs the ProbeIt location. The delta between SVI2 and SIO(?) is significant at LLC5 (about 42mv at max and 36mv average). 42mv is consistent with your o-scope findings at LLC5 IIRC. Again, I appreciate the input.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://flic.kr/p/TFpdhU


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> In the end everyone has to measure this on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree, everyone has their own right to choose what they do.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Monitoring software cant poll fast enough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree, I reckon all we know is where we are in a "ballpark area".
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> This is where elementary understanding of LLC helps. You just need to set the correct VID to get the required load voltage. Nothing else to it, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, this is what The Stilt advised as well to members.
Click to expand...

On this platform I have found no reason to mess with LLC options at all. Typically set voltage is load voltage from my experience.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> On this platform I have found no reason to mess with LLC options at all. Typically set voltage is load voltage from my experience.


That hasnt been remotely true for my findings. The image below is a brand new flash with all auto settings except for 3200 ram strap; there is a significant delta between idle and load using auto LLC.

https://flic.kr/p/Sxkq76


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> That hasnt been remotely true for my findings. The image below is a brand new flash with all auto settings except for 3200 ram strap; there is a significant delta between idle and load using auto LLC.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/Sxkq76


Well when using pstates obviously your idle voltage is going to change. For me on llc auto i go from 1.256 at total idle to 1.199 at full load. Considering its stable I'm not even worried about LLC.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Well when using pstates obviously your idle voltage is going to change. For me on llc auto i go from 1.256 at total idle to 1.199 at full load. Considering its stable I'm not even worried about LLC.


But this really applies to every OC method. Even if one used Pstates, if they needed better at-load voltage and wanted to stick with LLC1, then they would end up raising the voltages of all of the P-states as well, as offset applies to them as well. So in order to keep those low as well, there is greater LLC.

I've got to set 1.5v to get 4150 to the same load-voltage as 1.45 with LLC3. When considering CPU current, 1.5v LLC1 i topped 110A during realbench. 1.45v LLC3 was 112A.


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Even if one used Pstates, if they needed better at-load voltage and wanted to stick with LLC1, then they would end up raising the voltages of all of the P-states as well, as offset applies to them as well. So in order to keep those low as well, there is greater LLC.


At least as long as we can't change the VID of p0 directly. I hope this will work soon, would be a great feature.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> On this platform I have found no reason to mess with LLC options at all. Typically set voltage is load voltage from my experience.


+rep for experience share







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyJ*
> 
> @Elmor
> 
> On Bios 0082 my PC will sometimes double boot, change my settings and set my voltage to 1.5v! What is even going on there? This has happened 4 times now and I'm afraid it will degrade my chip.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can you give some more details? Settings and where exactly are you seeing 1.5v?
Click to expand...

I just had this, never before on say unstable settings for tweaks to RAM / BCLK / CPU OC, etc. IIRC SpecChum, Ubardog and a few others have had this on other UEFI versions perhaps or these newer ones?

Usually I never unhook power from PC when shutdown. I did as wanted to move case to do some tiding up on cabling. The moment I fired her up she went through 3x boots







, which she never usually does.



ProbeIt VCORE point showed ~1.498V







.

Attached is zip of UEFI screenies showing what I change from defaults.

0079_UEFI_OC_Setup.zip 2878k .zip file


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> On this platform I have found no reason to mess with LLC options at all. Typically set voltage is load voltage from my experience.


Sounds more like LLC Auto is putting you at LLC5








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> At least as long as we can't change the VID of p0 directly. I hope this will work soon, would be a great feature.


Yea, but i'll be wondering when that time comes what voltage changes outside of bios will do. Hopefully it wont be any different than frequency changes when using Pstates.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Within the context of what is being shown: transient induced excursion is referred to as ringing or oscillation.


Evidently the voltage control is performed as a servo loop (except without mechanical moving parts). In such loops, a reduction of error at the control point requires higher forward loop gain (or even an integrator). The greater the gain or the more integrators used (poles in the complex plane), the more difficult it is to stabilize and the slower it reacts. LLC provides a change in the loop characteristics to reduce the error at a cost of more overshoot.

Generally for best performance and loop stability (that is, optimal pole placement in the complex plane), there will be some overshoot for a step change in command (a change in voltage required to react to a change in current in this case). Examined closely, these overshoots will have ringing following them, but the ringing percentage may be too small to see in a 'scope display.

I am sure that by now Wikipedia has treatments of servo control loop behavior similar to those in servo control and optimal control theory books. Perhaps searching for Type I and for Type II loops will home in on a descriptive web page.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> +rep for experience share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I just had this, never before on say unstable settings for tweaks to RAM / BCLK / CPU OC, etc. IIRC SpecChum, Ubardog and a few others have had this on other UEFI versions perhaps or these newer ones?
> 
> Usually I never unhook power from PC when shutdown. I did as wanted to move case to do some tiding up on cabling. The moment I fired her up she went through 3x boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , which she never usually does.
> 
> 
> 
> ProbeIt VCORE point showed ~1.498V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Attached is zip of UEFI screenies showing what I change from defaults.
> 
> 0079_UEFI_OC_Setup.zip 2878k .zip file


On every bios I've used, whenever i shut off the power supply for an extended and turn it back on it does the 3 boot thing as well, but my settings have never changed as a result. I never thought anything of it.

However it wont do it if you reset CMOS after re-applying power to the PSU, it will just do its normal initial long post loop and then force you into bios as normal.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Well when using pstates obviously your idle voltage is going to change. For me on llc auto i go from 1.256 at total idle to 1.199 at full load. Considering its stable I'm not even worried about LLC.


P-States arent enable by default; that was boost/xfr at work.

Edit: dont think I have an existing image of LLC auto with a manually set voltage for direct comparison but I'll look through my screen captures. This one looks like LLC auto; about 44mv and consistent with what Raja measured LLC 5 at with the o-scope and SVI2 results under load to 1.375v.


----------



## Reikoji

The good news is, games that can fully load a Ryzen 7 are practically non-existant, so if youre into Ryzen 7 more for gaming than for production then LLC levels probably dont need to leave level 1. but when that crazy game arrives... sometime in the year 2250....


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> The good news is, games that can fully load a Ryzen 7 are practically non-existant, so if youre into Ryzen 7 more for gaming than for production then LLC levels probably dont need to leave level 1. but when that crazy game arrives... sometime in the year 2250....


Absolutely; for me this is only an issue while benchmarking.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> LLC provides a change in the loop characteristics to reduce the error at a cost of more overshoot.
> .


For the most part (at equivalent currents), peak magnitude and settling times remain similar across the LLC range.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> The good news is, games that can fully load a Ryzen 7 are practically non-existant, so if youre into Ryzen 7 more for gaming than for production then LLC levels probably dont need to leave level 1. but when that crazy game arrives... sometime in the year 2250....


The over-voltage effect doesn't require 100% load to manifest. That means, you still need to be aware that you're applying +50mv more than what you've set in UEFI. Nothing more.

This is what ringing looks like:


----------



## lordzed83

Well I call it stable almost 9 hours of prime.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> For the most part (at equivalent currents), peak magnitude and settling times remain similar across the LLC range.


Thanks. I must have misread somewhere that the overshoots went up with higher settings, or perhaps conflated the higher corrections with higher overshoots. In general, though, if one wants a correction to occur with a shorter delay to some percentage of the final level, then the overshoot should be expected to grow.

I guess from what I've read that the higher LLC settings should be considered only where (in a server application, say) the variation in core current is rarely max to min, or where the baseline voltage being used is low enough that LLC overshoots do not reach the durability degradation level.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The over-voltage effect doesn't require 100% load to manifest. That means, you still need to be aware that you're applying +50mv more than what you've set in UEFI. Nothing more.
> 
> This is what ringing looks like:


But at LLC1 overshoot in even those cases won't occur correct?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I just had this, never before on say unstable settings for tweaks to RAM / BCLK / CPU OC, etc. IIRC SpecChum, Ubardog and a few others have had this on other UEFI versions perhaps or these newer ones?
> 
> Usually I never unhook power from PC when shutdown. I did as wanted to move case to do some tiding up on cabling. The moment I fired her up she went through 3x boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , which she never usually does.
> 
> 
> 
> ProbeIt VCORE point showed ~1.498V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Attached is zip of UEFI screenies showing what I change from defaults.
> 
> 0079_UEFI_OC_Setup.zip 2878k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> On every bios I've used, whenever i shut off the power supply for an extended and turn it back on it does the 3 boot thing as well, but my settings have never changed as a result. I never thought anything of it.
> 
> However it wont do it if you reset CMOS after re-applying power to the PSU, it will just do its normal initial long post loop and then force you into bios as normal.
Click to expand...

After that high VCORE boot, I loaded optimized defaults, let system boot and shutdown. Then mains off and used CLRCMOS, next boot up loaded "base profile" ie everything stock but onboard stuff disabled as needed, fan profiles as want, etc. Then loaded my 3.8GHz 3200MHz C14 OC profile, like I have done when I've had a borked boot from say playing with RAM CLK / BCLK / CPU OC. Shutdown PC as usual (left power on on PSU like usual), waited very little while and switched rig on.

It did 1x post up, did some Q-Codes and shutdown and up again, 3x boot loop and borked again.



I don't think I'm having an issue due to cable tiding earlier.

All I did was remove cable from CHA3 for rear exhaust fans, cable tie and reinsert. Then PCI-E cables to GPU were not removed/relocated just cable tied as needed. Q-Connect / Speaker cable removed to test speaker as for a while it has not worked on C6H, reinserting it solved that issue.

All this has created this now







.

Like I said I have had borked boots / crashes in OS from unstable OC settings and ever since SpecChum / Ubardog mentioned this issue I have been on the look out if it happens to me and it did not, until today







.

Loading defaults now, removing power / battery, then reflashing UEFI.


----------



## finalheaven

@Reikoji

Did you see my prior response to your post?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> After that high VCORE boot, I loaded optimized defaults, let system boot and shutdown. Then mains off and used CLRCMOS, next boot up loaded "base profile" ie everything stock but onboard stuff disabled as needed, fan profiles as want, etc. Then loaded my 3.8GHz 3200MHz C14 OC profile, like I have done when I've had a borked boot from say playing with RAM CLK / BCLK / CPU OC. Shutdown PC as usual (left power on on PSU like usual), waited very little while and switched rig on.
> 
> It did 1x post up, did some Q-Codes and shutdown and up again, 3x boot loop and borked again.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I'm having an issue due to cable tiding earlier.
> 
> All I did was remove cable from CHA3 for rear exhaust fans, cable tie and reinsert. Then PCI-E cables to GPU were not removed/relocated just cable tied as needed. Q-Connect / Speaker cable removed to test speaker as for a while it has not worked on C6H, reinserting it solved that issue.
> 
> All this has created this now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Like I said I have had borked boots / crashes in OS from unstable OC settings and ever since SpecChum / Ubardog mentioned this issue I have been on the look out if it happens to me and it did not, until today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Loading defaults now, removing power / battery, then reflashing UEFI.


About that profile. Did you save it in an earlier bios?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> The good news is, games that can fully load a Ryzen 7 are practically non-existant, so if youre into Ryzen 7 more for gaming than for production then LLC levels probably dont need to leave level 1. but when that crazy game arrives... sometime in the year 2250....
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely; for me this is only an issue while benchmarking.
Click to expand...

To me vDroop/drop are only an issue if they interfere with operations or overclocking. From my observations this platform seems to like a bit of variation in voltage just because of the way it's made the variation in voltage helps balance the cores. From my experience if you set a hard voltage of 1.35v to cover the peaks, the CPU is actually overvolting most of the time and will run hotter. If the CPU can run 70 % of the time at 1.31 volts and needs the occasional 1.35v why force it to take that voltage 100% of the time even though it's not necessary? As for benchmarking all you need is V_Core set properly to accomodate the load. As you can see in the pic I had no problem benchmarking with LLC on auto.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @Reikoji
> 
> Did you see my prior response to your post?


no, i only see this post for hrs. weird.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> About that profile. Did you save it in an earlier bios?


Nope. Setup on UEFI 0079







. Aware not load up OC profiles from another via saves, etc







, my 24/7 OC / profiling of CPU is etched into my brain







.

For example I use flashback to update UEFI, system boot and is blank canvas, so I set onboard devices, fan profiles as I want and save "base profile", this has no OC setup, no manual voltages etc. Then I setup a OC profile, again from known good settings as used on past UEFIs.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> But at LLC1 overshoot in even those cases won't occur correct?


In cases of lower LLC, ringing still occurs but doesn't breach the user-set VID by an appreciable degree. The implications of dialing out the buffer benefits of Voffset (from the VRM perspective) were explained earlier.


----------



## Jewlario

Every time I post in here I just get ignored, has no one else noticed their ram speeds changing after a reboot? Mine go from 3200 to 2133 in windows even though the target is always set at 3200... If I go into the bios and press f10 before booting i can boot with 3200Mhz.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> In cases of lower LLC, ringing still occurs but doesn't breach the user-set VID by an appreciable degree. The implications of dialing out the buffer benefits of Voffset (from the VRM perspective) were explained earlier.


Ah yea, thinking about it I guess that was a silly question. Some amount of overshoot will still happen at any level, according to the rule of electricity.

So in the end it comes down to what one would consider an acceptable overshoot. it would be nice if this overshoot could be measured by software, i dont have a high quality DMM or oscilloscope


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jewlario*
> 
> Every time I post in here I just get ignored, has no one else noticed their ram speeds changing after a reboot? Mine go from 3200 to 2133 in windows even though the target is always set at 3200... If I go into the bios and press f10 before booting i can boot with 3200Mhz.


It has been explained many times; apparently you've ignored the responses.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Ah yea, thinking about it I guess that was a silly question. Some amount of overshoot will still happen at any level, according to the rule of electricity.
> 
> So in the end it comes down to what one would consider an acceptable overshoot. it would be nice if this overshoot could be measured by software, i dont have a high quality DMM or oscilloscope


Unless you absolutely have to, like others have been saying, just don't use LLC at all. Raise Vcore to get to the level you need.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jewlario*
> 
> Every time I post in here I just get ignored, has no one else noticed their ram speeds changing after a reboot? Mine go from 3200 to 2133 in windows even though the target is always set at 3200... If I go into the bios and press f10 before booting i can boot with 3200Mhz.


Do you get any error codes, or quick shutdown-reboot immediately after rebooting?


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jewlario*
> 
> Every time I post in here I just get ignored, has no one else noticed their ram speeds changing after a reboot? Mine go from 3200 to 2133 in windows even though the target is always set at 3200... If I go into the bios and press f10 before booting i can boot with 3200Mhz.


This is called safebboot. Happens when RAM or CPU OC is failing.

Probably your RAM s not working with 3200. Try 2933.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> no, i only see this post for hrs. weird.


I clarified that the 2-4 watts difference is from 5% minimum processor and the 90% minimum processor in Ryzen balanced. In other words, if I use balanced profile at 5% instead of Ryzen Balanced, it only works out to be a difference of 2-4 watts at idle. The 2-4 watts is not in reference to the difference between 100% to 90% but from 90% to 5%.

Also, I would find it very odd that AMD released the power plan, and then decided to talk about the P-States knowing that none of the P-States matter if people are using their own power plan. That and how do you explain such a small difference between using 5% minimum processor and 90% with Ryzen balanced if P-States are not working? the 2-4 watts difference between 5% and 90% might be from disabling core parking.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The over-voltage effect doesn't require *100% load to manifest*. That means, you still need to be aware that you're applying +50mv more than what you've set in UEFI. Nothing more.
> 
> This is what ringing looks like:


To this point, at what load does the LLC get applied?


----------



## Jewlario

I've been through 70 pages and seen nothing on the matter.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Unless you absolutely have to, like others have been saying, just don't use LLC at all. Raise Vcore to get to the level you need.


Well, there really isnt an option not to use LLC, the lowest LLC level is 1 and you can consider that no llc, even tho its still there.

And since there is still some level of overshoot measureable with advanced equipment, one would have to wonder if the overshoot of 1.5v LLC1 after load would be greater/equalto/less than the overshoot of 1.45v LLC3


----------



## Jewlario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> This is called safebboot. Happens when RAM or CPU OC is failing.
> 
> Probably your RAM s not working with 3200. Try 2933.


Thanks for explaining. I will up my RAM voltage as it runs happily at 14 14 14 34 3200 with 1.38v. I had just been testing 1.35 with the new Bioses.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jewlario*
> 
> I've been through 70 pages and seen nothing on the matter.


It is failing the training process; likely due to settings not quite right to get it to consistently pass (DRAM voltage, DRAM vboot, SOC, etc.).


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Well, there really isnt an option not to use LLC, the lowest LLC level is 1 and you can consider that no llc, even tho its still there.
> 
> And since there is still some level of overshoot measureable with advanced equipment, one would have to wonder if the overshoot of 1.5v LLC1 after load would be greater/equalto/less than the overshoot of 1.45v LLC3


Its strange but Auto appears to be no LLC. Auto is even less than LLC Level 1. Set it to Auto. I believe Elmor confirmed this as well.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Its strange but Auto appears to be no LLC. Auto is even less than LLC Level 1. Set it to Auto. I believe Elmor confirmed this as well.


Correct, auto llc is 0%.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> From my observations this platform seems to like a bit of variation in voltage just because of the way it's made the variation in voltage helps balance the cores.


This sounds as if you're confusing overshoot with power saving related VID changes. These are two different topics.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> From my experience if you set a hard voltage of 1.35v to cover the peaks, the CPU is actually overvolting most of the time and will run hotter. If the CPU can run 70 % of the time at 1.31 volts and needs the occasional 1.35v why force it to take that voltage 100% of the time even though it's not necessary?


With LLC properly set to supply a voltage that sags to 1.35V under load, you're not asking the VRM to ramp VID when it is faced with the load transient. You are also guaranteed the voltage is at the required level when the current demands increase. From an ideal point of view, the issue with ramping the voltage to the required value for stability is that it has to meet the slew rate demands of the load. In other words, it is considered more intelligent to work with the constraints of the circuit (by using the droop mechanism) than against it. On top of that, very little current flows when the CPU is in idle state.


----------



## dorbot

Hmm, came back from work to a non starting computer again. Multiple flashbacks of flashing back flashbacks multiple times......
Oh joy.
But this time I have no recently installed Aura to blame so perhaps Aura is OK afterall?
Man this platform leaves me feeling nervous.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I clarified that the 2-4 watts difference is from 5% minimum processor and the 90% minimum processor in Ryzen balanced. In other words, if I use balanced profile at 5% instead of Ryzen Balanced, it only works out to be a difference of 2-4 watts at idle. The 2-4 watts is not in reference to the difference between 100% to 90% but from 90% to 5%.
> 
> Also, I would find it very odd that AMD released the power plan, and then decided to talk about the P-States knowing that none of the P-States matter if people are using their own power plan. That and how do you explain such a small difference between using 5% minimum processor and 90% with Ryzen balanced if P-States are not working? the 2-4 watts difference between 5% and 90% might be from disabling core parking.


Ah.

Well i know you're going off CPU package power (SMU). I'm looking at CPU core power (SVI2 TFN) and changes from 5% minimum processor state and 90% minimum processor state are more substantial.

I've asked before tho which one of these CPU power readings is the most correct and never got a response







. I've just chosen to go with the highest aka SVI2 TFN readings, as those on other readings such as voltage are reported the most accurate as well.

And when the Cpu Core power (SVI2 TFN) voltage is considered, there is a 8w drop going from 90% to 59% or less minimum processor state.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Its strange but Auto appears to be no LLC. Auto is even less than LLC Level 1. Set it to Auto. I believe Elmor confirmed this as well.


I havent had any difference between Bios auto and bios Level 1, and i have no LLC 0 option within the bios setting, just Level 1 to Level 5. Also in DIP 5 the lowest you can set it to is LLC 1 even when you have bios set to Auto. there is no LLC 0 option.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> And since there is still some level of overshoot measureable with advanced equipment, one would have to wonder if the overshoot of 1.5v LLC1 after load would be greater/equalto/less than the overshoot of 1.45v LLC3


I wouldn't think about that too much. The current change isn't significant enough to warrant a huge change at these voltages and currents. Plus, some overshoot is allowed by specification. It's the peak magnitude and duration limits that one has to adhere to.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I havent had any difference between Bios auto and bios Level 1, and i have no LLC 0 option within the bios setting, just Level 1 to Level 5. Also in DIP 5 the lowest you can set it to is LLC 1 even when you have bios set to Auto. there is no LLC 0 option.


He's correct though, i think it was either elmor or stilt that said llc auto is 0% so you get no LLC, and that would make sense under hwinfo64 cpu core i drop from 1.256 in idle to 1.199 under realbench. So theres def no llc going on here.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> He's correct though, i think it was either elmor or stilt that said llc auto is 0% so you get no LLC, and that would make sense under hwinfo64 cpu core i drop from 1.256 in idle to 1.199 under realbench. So theres def no llc going on here.


I missed that whole speal on LLC levels before. But, wouldn't this make bios LLC level 1 0% as well then?


----------



## bluej511

I think LLC 1 is 25% or maybe even 10% and LLC 5 is 100%, elmor or stilt posted a chart before but no idea which page thats on, im sure Gup knows or has it on his ryzen page.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> From my observations this platform seems to like a bit of variation in voltage just because of the way it's made the variation in voltage helps balance the cores.
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds as if you're confusing overshoot with power saving related VID changes. These are two different topics.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> From my experience if you set a hard voltage of 1.35v to cover the peaks, the CPU is actually overvolting most of the time and will run hotter. If the CPU can run 70 % of the time at 1.31 volts and needs the occasional 1.35v why force it to take that voltage 100% of the time even though it's not necessary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With LLC properly set to supply a voltage that sags to 1.35V under load, you're not asking the VRM to ramp VID when it is faced with the load transient. You are also guaranteed the voltage is at the required level when the current demands increase. From an ideal point of view, the issue with ramping the voltage to the required value for stability is that it has to meet the slew rate demands of the load. In other words, it is considered more intelligent to work with the constraints of the circuit (by using the droop mechanism) than against it. On top of that, very little current flows when the CPU is in idle state.
Click to expand...

My whole point was there's really no need I have found to take LLC off of auto as it's working fine most new platforms are set up very well. Setting the voltage to 1.35v on auto will sag to 1.31v but will also supply the 1.33 etc.. when it's needed. This isn't like an x38 formula that sags to 1.2v even though you have set 1.35 in BIOS.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> To this point, at what load does the LLC get applied?


The slightest load is enough to cause a ramp. You'd have some serious issues if it didn't, as the slew rate of the circuit has to be faster than the load execution of the processor. Otherwise, BSOD is your daddy.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I think LLC 1 is 25% or maybe even 10% and LLC 5 is 100%, elmor or stilt posted a chart before but no idea which page thats on, im sure Gup knows or has it on his ryzen page.


Hmmm perhaps the difference between LLC 0 and LLC 1 is another one of those things not measurable without advanced equipment


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> My whole point was there's really no need I have found to take LLC off of auto as it's working fine most new platforms are set up very well. Setting the voltage to 1.35v on auto will sag to 1.31v but will also supply the 1.33 etc.. when it's needed. This isn't like an x38 formula that sags to 1.2v even though you have set 1.35 in BIOS.


Yes, but if that were your whole point, you wouldn't have used the 1.31 to 1.35V example.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> My whole point was there's really no need I have found to take LLC off of auto as it's working fine most new platforms are set up very well. Setting the voltage to 1.35v on auto will sag to 1.31v but will also supply the 1.33 etc.. when it's needed. This isn't like an x38 formula that sags to 1.2v even though you have set 1.35 in BIOS.


I havent seen any evidence of a dynamic LLC.

Edit: this likely caused by deltas in the load placed on the CPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The slightest load is enough to cause a ramp. You'd have some serious issues if it didn't as the slew rate of the circuit has to be faster than the load execution of the processor. Otherwise, *BSOD is your daddy*.


LOL, thanks


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> My whole point was there's really no need I have found to take LLC off of auto as it's working fine most new platforms are set up very well. Setting the voltage to 1.35v on auto will sag to 1.31v but will also supply the 1.33 etc.. when it's needed. This isn't like an x38 formula that sags to 1.2v even though you have set 1.35 in BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but if that were your whole point, you wouldn't have used the 1.31 to 1.35V example.
Click to expand...

I guess I should have said with a BIOS setting of 1.35v, that's what I see running this platform. Only time it overshoots is at idle.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I havent seen any evidence of a dynamic LLC.
> LOL, thanks


Yea, i'm pretty sure if you leave LLC on auto, its not going to variate between the levels of LLC depending on anything, its just going to stay at LLC 0, or 1, whichever.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> He's correct though, i think it was either elmor or stilt that said llc auto is 0% so you get no LLC, and that would make sense under hwinfo64 cpu core i drop from 1.256 in idle to 1.199 under realbench. So theres def no llc going on here.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I missed that whole speal on LLC levels before. But, wouldn't this make bios LLC level 1 0% as well then?
Click to expand...

This thread OP, section *LLC settings on C6H* has the "_speal_"







.

Just about to add [email protected] images/posts







.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> This thread OP, section *LLC settings on C6H* has the "_speal_"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Just about to add [email protected] images/posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


naruhodo. well, they should think about changing Auto to Level 0 in bios! However Auto/LLC 0 is still awkwardly enough not an option in DIP5's Digi+ power control. Maybe in future update.


----------



## Reikoji

So what I did was I went back into bios and set CPU LLC back to Auto. Back to realbench stress and under load it is still the same 1.287v from 1.356 I get when I set LLC 1...


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blumondae*
> 
> Major improvement from 1002 to 0083 here with my G.Skill F4-3200C16D-16GTZR (Trident Z RGB) with Hynix IC:
> 
> I can now reach 3200 at rated timings (16-18-18-38) out of the box on my 1700 @3.95. On 1002 max ram speed was 2400 (@ 12-14-14-30)!
> 
> A few notes:
> - 1.4V Ram voltage required (1.35 boots but memory errors in stress tests, no system crash though)
> - 3300MHz (3200 multi + 104 bclk) does not work. Anything above 3200 does not actually work with bclk oc
> - ROG leds are always on when computer off, even with the "off" option in bios (also on 1002)
> - Default (auto) SOC voltage
> - Slightly less cpu voltage needed 1.3825 (LLC3) -> 1.3750 (LLC3) @ 3.95
> - Faster boot time
> - Easy recovery when RAM cannot boot (on 1002 it was a nightmare)
> 
> Also thank god for the tool able to remove the +5°C offset from Tctl!! This was really annoying, and will allow me to clock my 1700 @ 4GHz without having my fans reach 100% since Tctl stays below 75°C (but SIO didn't).


I have the same kit as you and that's great news!

Have you ran any powerful stress tests with these speeds? I'm able to boot into windows when I mess with some settings but as soon as I start any sort of benchmark the system black screens.. Also, are you using the docp profile or a multiplier to achieve those speeds?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> ...
> With LLC properly set to supply a voltage that sags to 1.35V under load, you're not asking the VRM to ramp VID when it is faced with the load transient. You are also guaranteed the voltage is at the required level when the current demands increase. *From an ideal point of view, the issue with ramping the voltage to the required value for stability is that it has to meet the slew rate demands of the load*. In other words, it is considered more intelligent to work with the constraints of the circuit (by using the droop mechanism) than against it. On top of that, very little current flows when the CPU is in idle state.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The slightest load is enough to cause a ramp. You'd have some serious issues if it didn't, *as the slew rate of the circuit has to be faster than the load execution of the processor.* Otherwise, BSOD is your daddy.


[bolding added by kaseki]

Slew rate is a new topic just brought to light, but in hindsight a fundamental characteristic to be expected. The first quote suggests that there is a risk with the present LLC of increasing computation load faster than the LLC slew rate and hence having a period of potential instability (if LLC were used to achieve stability). This risk is reinforced by the next to last sentence of the first quote. The second quote implies to me that the LLC always achieves sufficient slew rate. So where are we in probability of insufficient slew?


----------



## Blumondae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> I have the same kit as you and that's great news!
> 
> Have you ran any powerful stress tests with these speeds? I'm able to boot into windows when I mess with some settings but as soon as I start any sort of benchmark the system black screens.. Also, are you using the docp profile or a multiplier to achieve those speeds?


Well it depends what you consider as powerful stress test. I have done a few minutes of:

- Prime95 blend test
- 10 Cinebench R15 runs
- Aida64 Memory stability test with and without cpu stress test
- 2 hours of gaming on mass effect andromeda

Prime95 and Aida64 have been running for 15-30min since I am not comfortable putting such loads for long periods, so it might not be stable as some people here define it. But no errors what so ever for me.

No DOCP, only ram multiplier. Note though that I need 1.4V in my sticks otherwise Prime95 blend crashes the system and Aida64 gives me errors.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> [bolding added by kaseki]
> 
> Slew rate is a new topic just brought to light, but in hindsight a fundamental characteristic to be expected. The first quote suggests that there is a risk with the present LLC of increasing computation load faster than the LLC slew rate and hence having a period of potential instability (if LLC were used to achieve stability). This risk is reinforced by the next to last sentence of the first quote. The second quote implies to me that the LLC always achieves sufficient slew rate. So where are we in probability of insufficient slew?


The only way you know is if you BSOD or not.

And I should add that the condition is likely worse when power savings have been removed. In such cases, there are no hold times before execution of the workload.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> [bolding added by kaseki]
> 
> Slew rate is a new topic just brought to light, but in hindsight a fundamental characteristic to be expected. The first quote suggests that there is a risk with the present LLC of increasing computation load faster than the LLC slew rate and hence having a period of potential instability (if LLC were used to achieve stability). This risk is reinforced by the next to last sentence of the first quote. The second quote implies to me that the LLC always achieves sufficient slew rate. So where are we in probability of insufficient slew?


Believe he stated approximately 50 microseconds for slew rate; always implies 100%. Gotta love Raja's replies


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Believe he stated approximately 50 microseconds for slew rate; always implies 100%.


No, that was the duration of the overshoot. Different topic.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No, that was the duration of the overshoot. Different topic.


Microseconds, slew, jiggawatts, oscilloscope...


----------



## malitze

Just tried another go at a somewhat stable 4 GHz OC but have given up again for the time being. But while drop is currently discussed: with an offset of +0.1175V (-> 1.4675V) it drops below 1.39V on load.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Just tried another go at a somewhat stable 4 GHz OC but have given up again for the time being. But while drop is currently discussed: with an offset of +0.1175V (-> 1.4675V) it drops below 1.39V on load.


indeed it does. 1.45v with for me brings it down to 1.38ish under load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Microseconds, slew, jiggawatts, oscilloscope...


5 times fast go. I get stumped at scope->micro


----------



## jimmyz

@Raja and Elmore,
My C6H is running great, everyday since March 2nd, been having a great time playing with the new firmwares and tweaking settings. I know this thread is full of people having problems or questions, just wanted to say thanks and we all appreciate the work you guys put in.

Btw thanks to Shamino also!!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmyz*
> 
> @Raja and Elmore,
> My C6H is running great, everyday since March 2nd, been having a great time playing with the new firmwares and tweaking settings. I know this thread is full of people having problems or questions, just wanted to say thanks and we all appreciate the work you guys put in.
> 
> Btw thanks to Shamino also!!


Thank Elmor and Shamino. Yours truly doesn't do much. I purposely held off getting this platform early. Waiting for some memory stuff to be opened off before I get my rocks off.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Just tried another go at a somewhat stable 4 GHz OC but have given up again for the time being. But while drop is currently discussed: with an offset of +0.1175V (-> 1.4675V) it drops below 1.39V on load.


I cant pass IBT (max) at 4ghz all the way up to 1.46 AT LOAD


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blumondae*
> 
> Well it depends what you consider as powerful stress test. I have done a few minutes of:
> 
> - Prime95 blend test
> - 10 Cinebench R15 runs
> - Aida64 Memory stability test with and without cpu stress test
> - 2 hours of gaming on mass effect andromeda
> 
> Prime95 and Aida64 have been running for 15-30min since I am not comfortable putting such loads for long periods, so it might not be stable as some people here define it. But no errors what so ever for me.
> 
> No DOCP, only ram multiplier. Note though that I need 1.4V in my sticks otherwise Prime95 blend crashes the system and Aida64 gives me errors.


Seems stable enough! Mine would crash 5-10 seconds after starting IBT. Would you mind sharing your exact settings for anything related to your CPU & RAM so I can try and replicate your results? Before I could boot with 3200, now I'm struggling to even get that going


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I cant pass IBT (max) at 4ghz all the way up to 1.46 AT LOAD


Not too encouraging but I thought my "premium" 1800X could manage a bit better


----------



## jimmyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Thank Elmor and Shamino. Yours truly doesn't do much. I purposely held off getting this platform early. Waiting for some memory stuff to be opened off before I get my rocks off.


I'm running 4x 8 of dual rank e die dimms from G.skill the tridentz with cas 16 and I just drop it on the 2666 strap and bclock to 120, gets the 3200 just fine. Would be nice to have straight dividers but I'm used to the early adopter thing, and I'm so old I don't sweat the small stuff like I used to.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmyz*
> 
> I'm running 4x 8 of dual rank e die dimms from G.skill the tridentz with cas 16 and I just drop it on the 2666 strap and bclock to 120, gets the 3200 just fine. Would be nice to have straight dividers but I'm used to the early adopter thing, and I'm so old I don't sweat the small stuff like I used to.


yes, I understand. I just have a warped sense of fun in tweaking some of the finer parameters. We don't have access to that stuff yet.


----------



## Alwrath

Hey guys, im returning my Gigabyte x370 K7 board and just ordered the C6H, I had my Ryzen 1700 oc game stable at 4 ghz with 1.43 voltage llc at low, and 1.41 voltage llc to extreme. BCLK was unstable so I gave up on the Gigabyte, wouldent even post with a 0.5 bclk adjustment, and I tried all the beta bios available. Can someone experienced with this board tell me most likely what I can expect oc wise from this board? Thankyou in advance.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Hey guys, im returning my Gigabyte x370 K7 board and just ordered the C6H, I had my Ryzen 1700 oc game stable at 4 ghz with 1.43 voltage llc at low, and 1.41 voltage llc to extreme. BCLK was unstable so I gave up on the Gigabyte, wouldent even post with a 0.5 bclk adjustment, and I tried all the beta bios available. Can someone experienced with this board tell me most likely what I can expect oc wise from this board? Thankyou in advance.


It really comes down to how good the IMC is on your chip for memory speed. You will probably still be at the same voltages for your clocks. Not sure about the BCLK, that could have been a board limitation. C6H should let you push the chip pretty damn far though, keep silicon lottery in mind though.


----------



## lordzed83

Ibstalled new hw monitor beta.... And it cradhed in 5 minutes. First time it ever crashed going back to normal got screenshot


----------



## jimmyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> yes, I understand. I just have a warped sense of fun in tweaking some of the finer parameters. We don't have access to that stuff yet.


days,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> yes, I understand. I just have a warped sense of fun in tweaking some of the finer parameters. We don't have access to that stuff yet.


Yea, may updates will be a good start I'm sure, I'm waiting until July to put the ln2 pots on it, gotta figure out if the hbm2 is gonna work Sub zero. Of course my Vegas will be ROG also..


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> that could have been a board limitation. C6H should let you push the chip pretty damn far though, keep silicon lottery in mind though.


Thats what im getting at, with my experience I think it is board limited at this point. Not getting anything out of the bclk was enough for me not to keep it. Asus has the best vrm's for cpu oc so I hear so thats why im giving it a shot, and hopefully can use some bclk adjustment.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Thats what im getting at, with my experience I think it is board limited at this point. Not getting anything out of the bclk was enough for me not to keep it. Asus has the best vrm's for cpu oc so I hear so thats why im giving it a shot, and hopefully can use some bclk adjustment.


From what I gathered here is that BCLK adjustments work rather well on the C6H. Mine didn't like a small range to around 104 ish with the 3200 strap and wouldn't train no matter what, but above that the problem was more getting it stable.


----------



## lordzed83

5 minutes after i installed it.... I leave beta on for now see if happens again. Ofc i had IBT max running in background :]


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Ibstalled new hw monitor beta.... And it cradhed in 5 minutes. First time it ever crashed going back to normal got screenshot


No issues here. Just doing some x264 to see if CPU still stable on usual 3.8GHz OC, after the 2x boot at 1.5V due to earlier mentioned boot issues







.


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> 1. Set voltage is usually very accurate. To confirm use DMM readings when not stressing the system.
> 2. Should be a readout issue, use DMM to confirm.
> 3. Adding Vcore & SOC generates more heat = higher temp = lower stability


hi elmor just curious as to what's the max soc voltage that's safe that ryzen can handle for 24/7 that ignores the embedded controller frying limitation?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> It really comes down to how good the IMC is on your chip for memory speed. You will probably still be at the same voltages for your clocks. Not sure about the BCLK, that could have been a board limitation. C6H should let you push the chip pretty damn far though, keep silicon lottery in mind though.


I dont think there is an IMC limitation that we've uncovered; whatever ram clock I've been able to use stable (roughly 3566mhz thus far), I've been able to do at any CPU clock.


----------



## Glazos

@elmor and everybody my fan expert only works correctly if in bios (1002) all fans are set to auto and not pwm or dc according to the
fan that is being used .
is that normal ?


----------



## Gadfly

I am attempting to keep up with this thread, but it is moving so quickly.

In reading about the LLC1/2/3/etc. discussions, I got curious as to the other CPU power options, such as CPU power Phase Control, VDDSOC Phase, and the associated switching frequencies.

I have been leaving the power phases at standard for CPU / SOC, and keeping the default "Extreame" phase for DRAM.

Does anyone have any information on what effect the phasing has on performance or overclocking headroom?


----------



## dook43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmyz*
> 
> I'm running 4x 8 of dual rank e die dimms from G.skill the tridentz with cas 16 and I just drop it on the 2666 strap and bclock to 120, gets the 3200 just fine. Would be nice to have straight dividers but I'm used to the early adopter thing, and I'm so old I don't sweat the small stuff like I used to.


How is 8gb dimm considered dual rank?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> .... So where are we in probability of insufficient slew?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The only way you know is if you BSOD or not. ....


These days I only use Linux, so I guess I'll have to wait until my rig is assembled to see a different color SOD.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dook43*
> 
> How is 8gb dimm considered dual rank?


What does the capacity have to do with it?


----------



## ManyThreads

Hello, I am new to the forums and have found this to be an incredible resource. I've pretty well decided on the CH6 because Asus seems to be supporting it well, and it's a good board.

I am about to pull the trigger on a Ryzen 1700 build, but I am struggling with what RAM kit to use. My primary use is workstation / photo editing and I need at least 32GB, and would like to keep the upgrade path open to 64GB, but that isn't a deal breaker. I have couple of questions:

1) Are there any 32GB RAM kits, regardless of configuration, that will work out of the box at 3000-3200 Mhz with good timings on Ryzen 1700? I don't mind OC'ing, but it would be nice to plug & play.

2) Is there any speed advantage whatsoever to going 2X16 vs 4X8? I am guessing 2X16 is better to fully take advantage of dual channel, but maybe I don't understand that entirely.

More specifically, would this RAM kit run at advertised speeds in the CH6 with a Ryzen 1700? :

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX63832

(never mind the ridiculous price - I'm in Canada)

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## jimmyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dook43*
> 
> How is 8gb dimm considered dual rank?


Dual rank means both sides of the modules have chips on them.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManyThreads*
> 
> Hello, I am new to the forums and have found this to be an incredible resource. I've pretty well decided on the CH6 because Asus seems to be supporting it well, and it's a good board.
> 
> I am about to pull the trigger on a Ryzen 1700 build, but I am struggling with what RAM kit to use. My primary use is workstation / photo editing and I need at least 32GB, and would like to keep the upgrade path open to 64GB, but that isn't a deal breaker. I have couple of questions:
> 
> 1) Are there any 32GB RAM kits, regardless of configuration, that will work out of the box at 3000-3200 Mhz with good timings on Ryzen 1700? I don't mind OC'ing, but it would be nice to plug & play.
> 
> 2) Is there any speed advantage whatsoever to going 2X16 vs 4X8? I am guessing 2X16 is better to fully take advantage of dual channel, but maybe I don't understand that entirely.
> 
> More specifically, would this RAM kit run at advertised speeds in the CH6 with a Ryzen 1700? :
> 
> http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX63832
> 
> (never mind the ridiculous price - I'm in Canada)
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Two DIMMS usually put less strain on the IMC and are generally preferable but I dont think anyone has scratched the surface of the R7s IMC so who knows if that will hold true. There are a few members in the thread that had 2x16 running at 3200 IIRC; hopefully they can chime and and shed some more light on the subject.


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I found it started to help at higher ram speeds, also new 0082 BIOS is working very well at least for me it is. Pretty sure if I were on air and not the cold loop 3800 would be easily attainable.


Can you post up some of your settings for that?


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crossbone*
> 
> Well I did try a clean reinstall of W10 CU and have the same problems. See post 7606 - even captured a video of it.
> 
> Perhaps it is something else...
> 
> I see we do both use a Samsung NVME SSD. Perhaps it is a problem with the Samsung NVME Driver? I did not try the default NVME Driver...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I get this issue and I too have a Samsung NVMe drive.
> 
> I only noticed it yesterday after exchanging my old 1700 for a new 1700 though. Weird.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crossbone*
> 
> Perhaps we are onto something. I will try some other NVMe drivers this weekend, perhaps I even try using my 850 EVO as system drive instead...
> 
> Any more W10 CU Users here that can deny or confirm this behaviour?


One of the first things I do on every Windows install is load the newest drivers. I've never not loaded the Samsung NVMe driver. I'll be doing a clean install of Creator tonight so I'll give it a try with every updated driver except the Samsung and report back with the results.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I found it started to help at higher ram speeds, also new 0082 BIOS is working very well at least for me it is. Pretty sure if I were on air and not the cold loop 3800 would be easily attainable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post up some of your settings for that?
Click to expand...

2666 mem divider and raise BCLK
VDIMM 1.5v
SOC 1.1v
PLL 2.0v
vDPP 1.2v
Vtt 0.85v

Still a work in progress and needs refinement


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManyThreads*
> 
> Hello, I am new to the forums and have found this to be an incredible resource. I've pretty well decided on the CH6 because Asus seems to be supporting it well, and it's a good board.
> 
> I am about to pull the trigger on a Ryzen 1700 build, but I am struggling with what RAM kit to use. My primary use is workstation / photo editing and I need at least 32GB, and would like to keep the upgrade path open to 64GB, but that isn't a deal breaker. I have couple of questions:
> 
> 1) Are there any 32GB RAM kits, regardless of configuration, that will work out of the box at 3000-3200 Mhz with good timings on Ryzen 1700? I don't mind OC'ing, but it would be nice to plug & play.
> 
> 2) Is there any speed advantage whatsoever to going 2X16 vs 4X8? I am guessing 2X16 is better to fully take advantage of dual channel, but maybe I don't understand that entirely.
> 
> More specifically, would this RAM kit run at advertised speeds in the CH6 with a Ryzen 1700? :
> 
> http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX63832
> 
> (never mind the ridiculous price - I'm in Canada)
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Welcome to the chaos, I TRY to keep up with this thread, but it DOES move quickly. Things that many have not really talked about is the better audio on this board, the 10 channel DAC is a nice "extra". Now, there is a big RAM focused update from AMD that is due in May, and that update SHOULD allow for most 3200 rated memory to hit that speed. With that in mind, you will want 14 latency memory, since it DOES work better overall.

Now, going with 4 sticks of 8GB of 1T RAM will result in the best performance at the moment, and will make it easier to hit 3200MHz than 2x16, but as I mentioned, in a month, hitting 3200MHz should be easy enough for the 2x16 configuration. Performance difference would be insignificant I believe.


----------



## Tyrluk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> If you're up for it, roll back to 1002 and leave everything default with the exception of setting the 3200 strap. Let it F9 and reboot until it loads to windows. What do you end up with?


Running UEFI 1002 and everything at default/auto. Set the memory strap to 3200, save changes and reboot. System powers off then back on, loads into Windows, and memory is running at 2133MHz.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> 1. Set voltage is usually very accurate. To confirm use DMM readings when not stressing the system.
> 2. Should be a readout issue, use DMM to confirm.
> 3. Adding Vcore & SOC generates more heat = higher temp = lower stability
> Not correct, just that we might be limited to 00xx BIOSes, it's just a naming difference compared to beta/release candidate. BIOSes here will be identical what you'll be able to download 1-2 weeks after.
> Very nice, congrats!
> That's essentially what the current BIOSes are, just a few extra bugfixes. The DRAM changes are due to the new AGESA.
> An early version of the May update looks very good. Most DRAM sticks are now able to reach 3200. But please be patient, every time someone asks for an ETA I will delay the release by one day


Great news, elmor, having the ability to access test bios is a benefit to all the enthusiasts working with this platform, and just adds fun and satisfaction to the user experience. Now I really am looking forward to trying out that May update version. I'm hoping it will see us getting better performance/compatibility four sticks of DRAM, and divisors that will allow those who are at 3200 MHz now to reach higher. Maybe I was too much the optimist, but I "bet on the come" by buying 3600 MHz DRAM.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Great news, elmor, having the ability to access test bios is a benefit to all the enthusiasts working with this platform, and just adds fun and satisfaction to the user experience. Now I really am looking forward to trying out that May update version. I'm hoping it will see us getting better performance/compatibility four sticks of DRAM, and divisors that will allow those who are at 3200 MHz now to reach higher. Maybe I was too much the optimist, but I "bet on the come" by buying 3600 MHz DRAM.


Well... i managed to boot 4 sticks with 3200 strap and 109.4 bclk for 3500mhz ram into windows... but thats not at all stable. Didn't have chance to do much before BSOD, and ended up having to reininstall some stuff after corruption from prior attempts with BSOD's







. I'll just stick with what i got until the next Ram compatibility update from AMD.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrluk*
> 
> Running UEFI 1002 and everything at default/auto. Set the memory strap to 3200, save changes and reboot. System powers off then back on, loads into Windows, and memory is running at 2133MHz.


That is the standard way the motherboard responds to slight instability. If the BIOS can not train at the speed you try to run it at, it goes back to 2133, which will then let you try again. Locking up and needing to clear your BIOS settings is a bit more annoying. I will note that most of us are on 0079-0083 at this point, because they are clearly better.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I dont think there is an IMC limitation that we've uncovered; whatever ram clock I've been able to use stable (roughly 3566mhz thus far), I've been able to do at any CPU clock.


I believe the IMC limitation comes into play when you're not using BCLK/REFCLK to achieve higher memory speeds.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Now, going with 4 sticks of 8GB of 1T RAM will result in the best performance at the moment, and will make it easier to hit 3200MHz than 2x16, but as I mentioned, in a month, hitting 3200MHz should be easy enough for the 2x16 configuration. Performance difference would be insignificant I believe.


Don't make promises that you can't guarantee. We have no idea how much improvement the new AMD code will have especially with double sided ram. AMD has never promised more than what it specified which is pretty low. But we are all hoping for the best.


----------



## OnSync

Can someone tell me what the actual balls is going on.
First I had no issues at all, installed Windows, apps etc.

Rebooted to BIOS to change DOCP setting to 3200MHz, save & reset -> and now I constantly reboot into BIOS.
Even setting Optimal Defaults or putting all settings to default keeps me booting into BIOS.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnSync*
> 
> Can someone tell me what the actual balls is going on.
> First I had no issues at all, installed windows all that.
> Rebooted to BIOS to change DOCP setting to 3200MHz, save & reset -> and now I constantly reboot into BIOS.
> Even setting Optimal Defaults or putting all settings to default keeps me booting into BIOS.


Check your SATA devices and boot priority to ensure your windows drive is still showing up and bios is set to boot from it.


----------



## Landm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManyThreads*
> 
> 1) Are there any 32GB RAM kits, regardless of configuration, that will work out of the box at 3000-3200 Mhz with good timings on Ryzen 1700? I don't mind OC'ing, but it would be nice to plug & play.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Two DIMMS usually put less strain on the IMC and are generally preferable but I dont think anyone has scratched the surface of the R7s IMC so who knows if that will hold true. There are a few members in the thread that had 2x16 running at 3200 IIRC; hopefully they can chime and and shed some more light on the subject.


I'm one of those that had 2x16 GB running at 3200 MHz, with 18-16-16-36-2T timings (I think), but I got several memory errors while running MemTest (the version running under Windows) so I wouldn't say it works.

I'm currently running 2660 at 14-14-14-34-2T without any memory errors so it wasn't my RAM that was the issue at 3200 MHz. I'm hoping the May AGESA will let me run at 3200 MHz 14-14-14-34-2T without errors.

For now, I don't think any type of RAM can guarantee 3200 MHz as it's too dependant on your CPU. We'll know more after May update though..


----------



## OnSync

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Check your SATA devices and boot priority to ensure your windows drive is still showing up and bios is set to boot from it.


Wow, I feel like a genius. It had messed up my boot drivers indeed. DERP

BTW, which one should I trust ASUS or AMD, because the temp on Ryzen Master is shown as 28-30C, but ASUS BIOS and BootIntelligence shows 50C.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnSync*
> 
> Wow, I feel like a genius. It had messed up my boot drivers indeed. DERP
> 
> BTW, which one should I trust ASUS or AMD, because the temp on Ryzen Master is shown as 28-30C, but ASUS BIOS and BootIntelligence shows 50C.


Neither


----------



## OnSync

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Neither


Great... XD BTW, you don't happen to have stable bios settings for 1700X and 3200 CL14 RAMs setting?
I want to OC my CPU to 3.9 as well, but this whole AMD is completely new to me, so I'm pretty lost of what voltages and where I need to use. Change my 2600K today, as I got the parts finally. But I had to do MacGyver with my fan, as I had no backplate or other AM3 plate.


----------



## Glazos

@elmor i was able to do 3200 with 16-16-16-36 on 1002 but on 0081 only 16-18-18-36 works... That is not the case most of the time with 0081 not really wanting my ram at 3200
ram is corsair (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16W)


----------



## Reikoji

well im on an 1800x and 4ghz doesn't take much thought... but if your 3200 CL14 ram is 2x8gb you have a chance to be able to just set D.O.C.P. standard and if that doesnt work change your timings a tad higher.

1700x and 4ghz i'd think you can start out with 1.4v and do stability tests from there. but there is definitely better case scenarios somewhere in this thread.


----------



## OnSync

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> well im on an 1800x and 4ghz doesn't take much thought... but if your 3200 CL14 ram is 2x8gb you have a chance to be able to just set D.O.C.P. standard and if that doesnt work change your timings a tad higher.
> 
> 1700x and 4ghz i'd think you can start out with 1.4v and do stability tests from there. but there is definitely better case scenarios somewhere in this thread.


I can boot into Windows with DOCP Standard, but it seems to be slightly laggy. I mean like, when you have to enter the password/PIN it lags for a while.


----------



## ManyThreads

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Welcome to the chaos, I TRY to keep up with this thread, but it DOES move quickly. Things that many have not really talked about is the better audio on this board, the 10 channel DAC is a nice "extra". Now, there is a big RAM focused update from AMD that is due in May, and that update SHOULD allow for most 3200 rated memory to hit that speed. With that in mind, you will want 14 latency memory, since it DOES work better overall.
> 
> Now, going with 4 sticks of 8GB of 1T RAM will result in the best performance at the moment, and will make it easier to hit 3200MHz than 2x16, but as I mentioned, in a month, hitting 3200MHz should be easy enough for the 2x16 configuration. Performance difference would be insignificant I believe.


Thanks for the reply!

Yeah this thread moves super fast, not long ago it was around 200 pages. Great info and participation though - nice to see Asus employees actively engaging the community.

So should I buy 3200 Mhz 14 latency RAM, or something lesser and OC it? If I can safely save some money with no disadvantage, I wouldn't mind doing so.

I was under the impression the April 11th update provided the RAM speed compatibility upgrade, based on the AMA AMD did on TomsHardware:

"Ram is improving all the time. We have a huge BIOS update enabling 3200 MHz DDR4 that should hit most boards April 11th, and another one scheduled for May." So maybe the April update didn't do much for RAM?

Source:
http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/id-3378010/join-tom-hardware-amd-thursday-april-6th/page-3.html?_ga=1.135307185.1475899300.1480958174

If you think I can safely get 2X16GB, can you point me to an exact kit? The sheer number of RAM kits are what I am finding most daunting. I have gathered that I want Samsung B die RAM, but that's about it.

Thanks again for taking the time.


----------



## SavageBeastZero

Hey OnSync,

Download HwInfo64 and once downloaded, launch it and open the sensors tab. Scroll down and search for the Asus Crosshair VI Hero tab, directly under that, the first CPU category should be used to determine the most "accurate" temperatures at the moment in my opinion, because they have most closely reflected temperatures measured with infrared during my tests. The difference between the measuring tool and that sensor reading was the least in comparison overall during my tests. Regardless Elmor would be the best person to ask, as he would have a definitive response.


----------



## ManyThreads

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Landm*
> 
> I'm one of those that had 2x16 GB running at 3200 MHz, with 18-16-16-36-2T timings (I think), but I got several memory errors while running MemTest (the version running under Windows) so I wouldn't say it works.
> 
> I'm currently running 2660 at 14-14-14-34-2T without any memory errors so it wasn't my RAM that was the issue at 3200 MHz. I'm hoping the May AGESA will let me run at 3200 MHz 14-14-14-34-2T without errors.
> 
> For now, I don't think any type of RAM can guarantee 3200 MHz as it's too dependant on your CPU. We'll know more after May update though..


Thanks for chiming in - could you share exactly what RAM kit you have? Also are you expecting to be able to run this kit at 3200 14 latency on future updates? I am having trouble picking a specific RAM kit. I am pretty set on 2X16GB now though from what you guys have told me about them memory controller.

I have found this AMD-specific kit available, but it seems overpriced and slow (not sure if it can be OC'd):

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX65927


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnSync*
> 
> I can boot into Windows with DOCP Standard, but it seems to be slightly laggy. I mean like, when you have to enter the password/PIN it lags for a while.


thats possibly just with startup. does it still feel laggy after things have been given time to load?


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManyThreads*
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Yeah this thread moves super fast, not long ago it was around 200 pages. Great info and participation though - nice to see Asus employees actively engaging the community.
> 
> So should I buy 3200 Mhz 14 latency RAM, or something lesser and OC it? If I can safely save some money with no disadvantage, I wouldn't mind doing so.
> 
> I was under the impression the April 11th update provided the RAM speed compatibility upgrade, based on the AMA AMD did on TomsHardware:
> 
> "Ram is improving all the time. We have a huge BIOS update enabling 3200 MHz DDR4 that should hit most boards April 11th, and another one scheduled for May." So maybe the April update didn't do much for RAM?
> 
> Source:
> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/id-3378010/join-tom-hardware-amd-thursday-april-6th/page-3.html?_ga=1.135307185.1475899300.1480958174
> 
> If you think I can safely get 2X16GB, can you point me to an exact kit? The sheer number of RAM kits are what I am finding most daunting. I have gathered that I want Samsung B die RAM, but that's about it.
> 
> Thanks again for taking the time.


First off, the 14 CAS latency RAM will always be better than the 15 or 16 latency memory. You will ALWAYS be better off than 16 latency memory. The SPEEDS....Ryzen being picky about memory means that overclocking(which applies to anything over 2133) isn't really going to work. I have not heard of anyone with 2400 memory running at 3200.

The BIOS updates we have gotten make things better, but the BIG RAM update from AMD has yet to come out...the 0079-0083 set of BIOS updates from Asus are just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## OnSync

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> thats possibly just with startup. does it still feel laggy after things have been given time to load?


Well, didnt seems so, just Creators Update being screwed up. Cant even pin my shortcuts... fkn Microsoft.
But it didnt have that lag before the DOCP change. So Imma go through bios and see if I find something interesting.

BTW, should I use T. Probe or Extreme on DRAM and CPU?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnSync*
> 
> Well, didnt seems so, just Creators Update being screwed up. Cant even pin my shortcuts... fkn Microsoft.
> But it didnt have that lag before the DOCP change. So Imma go through bios and see if I find something interesting.
> 
> BTW, should I use T. Probe or Extreme on DRAM and CPU?


ohhhhh creaters update.... yeaa... a lot of people are having problems with that. Causing a lot of stutter and momentary freezes especially noticeable when attempting to do stress tests.


----------



## OnSync

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> ohhhhh creaters update.... yeaa... a lot of people are having problems with that. Causing a lot of stutter and momentary freezes especially noticeable when attempting to do stress tests.


You know, I would lie if I said that I wasn't surprised. I dont get MS, why the hell they keep making Windows a Mobile Desktop. And Creators does seems slightly clunky.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> ohhhhh creaters update.... yeaa... a lot of people are having problems with that. Causing a lot of stutter and momentary freezes especially noticeable when attempting to do stress tests.


For me those are mostly related to certain GPU involvements such as Outlook (until hardware acceleration was disabled) and LuxMark in RB (usually driver related BSOD after a while).


----------



## CreepinD

Having trouble getting my system with the new ram I bought. I have installed G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZKW, I bought this ram because it is listed on the QVL on Asus website.

I tried all memory frequencies and even loaded BIOS defaults, but my system will not boot. I get to the windows startup screen when defaults are loaded, but my system will freeze right away. I have tried different voltages and relaxed timings, but nothing helps. I'm currently on BIOS 1002, and a bit hesitant to try a beta bios.

Funny thing is, my system boots no problem with my Corsair Dominator ram, which is not on the QVL. Do anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Landm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManyThreads*
> 
> Thanks for chiming in - could you share exactly what RAM kit you have? Also are you expecting to be able to run this kit at 3200 14 latency on future updates? I am having trouble picking a specific RAM kit. I am pretty set on 2X16GB now though from what you guys have told me about them memory controller.
> 
> I have found this AMD-specific kit available, but it seems overpriced and slow (not sure if it can be OC'd):
> 
> http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX65927


G.Skill F4-3200C14D-32GVR
https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-32gvr

I'm definitely expecting to run it at 3200 MHz later and preferably with CL14. I guess if I had to pick between 2993 MHz CL14 and 3200 MHz CL16, I'd go for the 3200 MHz because of the infinity fabric scaling with DDR speed.

If you have the option to wait it'll be your best bet. Ryzen is still brand new and AGESA and BIOS updates will be plenty and relatively often. How it will perform with RAM in 6 months from now is anyone's guess. Perhaps we can run 3600 MHz or so easily, or perhaps 3200 MHz will still be a stretch.


----------



## ManyThreads

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Landm*
> 
> G.Skill F4-3200C14D-32GVR
> https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-32gvr
> 
> I'm definitely expecting to run it at 3200 MHz later and preferably with CL14. I guess if I had to pick between 2993 MHz CL14 and 3200 MHz CL16, I'd go for the 3200 MHz because of the infinity fabric scaling with DDR speed.
> 
> If you have the option to wait it'll be your best bet. Ryzen is still brand new and AGESA and BIOS updates will be plenty and relatively often. How it will perform with RAM in 6 months from now is anyone's guess. Perhaps we can run 3600 MHz or so easily, or perhaps 3200 MHz will still be a stretch.


Thanks - I don't think that RAM is available for me, and I see some special orders for $500 which is too much. Maybe I can just buy that Flare X 2400 kit and OC it. At the end of the day I'd probably be happy with 3000Mhz or so, I just want something good, doesn't have to be the very best:

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX65927

I do have the option to wait, but I don't really want to wait too much longer because if I wait another month, I might as well wait a month after that to see what Skylake-X brings, and then after that the 6c/12t Coffee Lake SKU. Chances are I'll have waited all that time only to learn I should have gone with Ryzen (I don't think Skylake-X will be 1/2 the price of Broadwell-E, which is what it would take for me to go Intel). The plan is to buy a Ryzen 1700 for now and then upgrade if Ryzen2 offers significant gains (hopefully competitive to Skylake-X). I have an i7 3770K @ 4.4Ghz now so either way it should be a solid upgrade. I'd be fine with running the RAM slower now, and turning it up t to 3200Mhz when the appropriate BIOS is released.


----------



## OnSync

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CreepinD*
> 
> Having trouble getting my system with the new ram I bought. I have installed G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZKW, I bought this ram because it is listed on the QVL on Asus website.
> 
> I tried all memory frequencies and even loaded BIOS defaults, but my system will not boot. I get to the windows startup screen when defaults are loaded, but my system will freeze right away. I have tried different voltages and relaxed timings, but nothing helps. I'm currently on BIOS 1002, and a bit hesitant to try a beta bios.
> 
> Funny thing is, my system boots no problem with my Corsair Dominator ram, which is not on the QVL. Do anyone have any suggestions?


I have same RAM but I'm on 0082 BIOS.


----------



## madweazl

I was playing around with the an IR temp gun and hit the backplate of the cooler at 64° (yes, the opposite side of the motherboard). Auto settings on the motherboard showed about 69° for tctl. If you have a 1700 and you dont have SenseMI Skew disabled, you arent getting remotely accurate temperatures.


----------



## majestynl

*New Test results with Memory OC 3456Mhz on Bios version 0081!*

Got more luck with Memory OC then CPU OC



*Memory:* 16GB (2x8) Gskill F4-3200C14D-16GTZR
*Dram Freq:* 3456Mhz
*Dram voltage*: 1.4v
*Vsoc:* 1.15v
*Timings:* 14 14 14 14 34
*BCLK:* 108
*Ratio:* 37x
Now i now i can get higher Memory OC, i need to finetune it.
This was my first test with BCLK, maybe i can get higher clocks. Dont know for now!

Test where made with manual CPU Core.
CB gave me not to much extra points compared with
3200mhz on Pstates OC. But AIDA memory bench gave me some nice results


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> *New Test results with Memory OC 3456Mhz on Bios version 0081!*
> 
> Got more luck with Memory OC then CPU OC
> 
> 
> 
> *Memory:* 16GB (2x8) Gskill F4-3200C14D-16GTZR
> *Dram Freq:* 3456Mhz
> *Dram voltage*: 1.4v
> *Vsoc:* 1.15v
> *Timings:* 14 14 14 14 34
> *BCLK:* 108
> *Ratio:* 37x
> Now i now i can get higher Memory OC, i need to finetune it.
> This was my first test with BCLK, maybe i can get higher clocks. Dont know for now!
> 
> Test where made with manual CPU Core.
> CB gave me not to much extra points compared with
> 3200mhz on Pstates OC. But AIDA memory bench gave me some nice results


I can run benchmarks at similar settings but I cant find anything to make it remotely stable yet.

Edit: 3566 I'm ok, not 3600 but it takes 16 16 16 39.


----------



## malitze

Yeah I could pass 2h+ of y-cruncher and prime95 but as soon as I started playing Mass Effect it went down the drain. We'll work it out eventually... Thanks for sharing your results@majestynl, looks great!


----------



## majestynl

Need to bump it more, will share my results!

Question: Did you combine BCLK with Pstates ? It was fixed it these new bios version!


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Need to bump it more, will share my results!
> 
> Question: Did you combine BCLK with Pstates ? It was fixed it these new bios version!


Yep!

On a different topic: Would be interesting what voltages all our CPUs report stock for single core turbo. Mine seems to use around 1.5V when it goes to 4.1GHz.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Need to bump it more, will share my results!
> 
> Question: Did you combine BCLK with Pstates ? It was fixed it these new bios version!


I had the same results with P-States and multiplier clocks. I do most of my testing using multiplier clocks just to eliminate variables but will eventually settle on a P-State OC once I figure out what it can and cant do (I say that but I still dont have C-States enabled on my Intel rig LOL).


----------



## TheK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> That's essentially what the current BIOSes are, just a few extra bugfixes. The DRAM changes are due to the new AGESA.


unfortunely works bad with mine b die... i rolled back to 1002 and.... tadaaaaa!!! again ram stable








Can i do something to evidence that lower compatibility?


----------



## HeliXpc

ETA on new "official" bios?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I had the same results with P-States and multiplier clocks. I do most of my testing using multiplier clocks just to eliminate variables but will eventually settle on a P-State OC once I figure out what it can and cant do (I say that but I still dont have C-States enabled on my Intel rig LOL).


Thanks i test it. It works right now. Great! *ASUS did a good job with these latest bios versions.*

I switched to my old Profile (Pstates), it runs ~10C lower on Tctl (Load) compared with Manual Vcore


----------



## dorbot

Question ETA = +1 day.......

lol.


----------



## CreepinD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CreepinD*
> 
> Having trouble getting my system with the new ram I bought. I have installed G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZKW, I bought this ram because it is listed on the QVL on Asus website.
> 
> I tried all memory frequencies and even loaded BIOS defaults, but my system will not boot. I get to the windows startup screen when defaults are loaded, but my system will freeze right away. I have tried different voltages and relaxed timings, but nothing helps. I'm currently on BIOS 1002, and a bit hesitant to try a beta bios.
> 
> Funny thing is, my system boots no problem with my Corsair Dominator ram, which is not on the QVL. Do anyone have any suggestions?


Made some progress, but still not what I want.

I updated to 081, and now I can boot with my G.Skill memory, but no what matter what memory speed I choose, or the timings I assign CPU-Z and HWinfo reports my ram at 2100Mhz and timings much more relaxed that I assigned.

I'm kind of at a wall here now, thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheK*
> 
> unfortunely works bad with mine b die... i rolled back to 1002 and.... tadaaaaa!!! again ram stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can i do something to evidence that lower compatibility?


It was more forgiving in my experience as well but I was able to get to the same end state with both.


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrluk*
> 
> Running UEFI 1002 and everything at default/auto. Set the memory strap to 3200, save changes and reboot. System powers off then back on, loads into Windows, and memory is running at 2133MHz.


Try setting DRAM Boot to 1.4v.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CreepinD*
> 
> Made some progress, but still not what I want.
> 
> I updated to 081, and now I can boot with my G.Skill memory, but no what matter what memory speed I choose, or the timings I assign CPU-Z and HWinfo reports my ram at 2100Mhz and timings much more relaxed that I assigned.
> 
> I'm kind of at a wall here now, thoughts or suggestions?


0081 is a 1T BIOS, 0083 is a 2T BIOS. 0083 might work better for you.


----------



## Tyrluk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> Try setting DRAM Boot to 1.4v.


You probably want to read the previous posts regarding this -- already tried all that and nothing works.


----------



## Kildar

VDDSOC?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrluk*
> 
> You probably want to read the previous posts regarding this -- already tried all that and nothing works.


DRAM v 1.475
DRAM vboot 1.475
SOC 1.2

?


----------



## OnSync

Question: Do we need to clear OC settings every time we flash new BIOS?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnSync*
> 
> Question: Do we need to clear OC settings every time we flash new BIOS?


No


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnSync*
> 
> Question: Do we need to clear OC settings every time we flash new BIOS?


It's recommended to do full Clear Cmos. You shouldn't load your OC profiles from other bios' versions, cause it might have wrong settings for a new one.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> It's recommended to do full Clear Cmos. You shouldn't load your OC profiles from other bios' versions, cause it might have wrong settings for a new one.


Recommended by what? Previous profiles flat out dont work with a different BIOS (you cant load them).


----------



## CreepinD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> 0081 is a 1T BIOS, 0083 is a 2T BIOS. 0083 might work better for you.


Thanks for the suggestion, still the same issue though. :-(


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Well... i managed to boot 4 sticks with 3200 strap and 109.4 bclk for 3500mhz ram into windows... but thats not at all stable. Didn't have chance to do much before BSOD, and ended up having to reininstall some stuff after corruption from prior attempts with BSOD's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll just stick with what i got until the next Ram compatibility update from AMD.


What is the best frequency and timings you have run successfully with four sticks without resorting to a bclk increase from stock?


----------



## hotstocks

What is Asus waiting for with this new bios? SO glad I spent a ridiculous amount of money on their flagship motherboard that doesn't even have a new bios release when every other motherboard vendor already has and even Asus does for the cheaper boards like Prime. This is all well and nice for the alpha testers and tinkerers to be playing with these 79, 80, 81, 82 ALPHA bioses, but come on, I need a STABLE 24/7 computer. That is why I bought all premium parts. Crosshair should be getting MORE official bios updates than any other board period. Ram is not stable on these boards without voodoo magic and spending days in the bios. I am not willing to spend days stress testing ddr4 at every speed and latency for 4 different alpha bioses. Just put out an official bios with 1T/2T in it and get rid of the 127 settings we DON'T need or shouldn't touch.


----------



## OnSync

1700X / G.Skill RipjawsV CL14 3.2 > I'm on 0082 @ 3.91GHz and 3200MHz atm. Trying to set up Windows first as I had some typical Windows issue with Start Menu (CCleaner seemed to fix the pinning issue at whole Start Menu).
I haven't had the time to test any games or anything else. Will report later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> What is Asus waiting for with this new bios? SO glad I spent a ridiculous amount of money on their flagship motherboard that doesn't even have a new bios release when every other motherboard vendor already has and even Asus does for the cheaper boards like Prime. This is all well and nice for the alpha testers and tinkerers to be playing with these 79, 80, 81, 82 ALPHA bioses, but come on, I need a STABLE 24/7 computer. That is why I bought all premium parts. Crosshair should be getting MORE official bios updates than any other board period. Ram is not stable on these boards without voodoo magic and spending days in the bios. I am not willing to spend days stress testing ddr4 at every speed and latency for 4 different alpha bioses. Just put out an official bios with 1T/2T in it and get rid of the 127 settings we DON'T need or shouldn't touch.


Are you serious? This is the only board that seem to have a lot of BIOS updates going on with a really good progress. And these are OFFICIAL....


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Cannot wait for Vega. Just did a quick encoding test with Afterburner and VidCoder (handbrake). on the new Superposition benchmark.


----------



## LPCobris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> What is Asus waiting for with this new bios? SO glad I spent a ridiculous amount of money on their flagship motherboard that doesn't even have a new bios release when every other motherboard vendor already has and even Asus does for the cheaper boards like Prime. This is all well and nice for the alpha testers and tinkerers to be playing with these 79, 80, 81, 82 ALPHA bioses, but come on, I need a STABLE 24/7 computer. That is why I bought all premium parts. Crosshair should be getting MORE official bios updates than any other board period. Ram is not stable on these boards without voodoo magic and spending days in the bios. I am not willing to spend days stress testing ddr4 at every speed and latency for 4 different alpha bioses. Just put out an official bios with 1T/2T in it and get rid of the 127 settings we DON'T need or shouldn't touch.


Well i for one agree with this post...
This is a very expensive hardware, that was sold to us like a beta product...
This should not happen... EVER period... One thing is releasing bios improving upon a workable product...
Another thing is getting a product that don´t work as it should...

I for one im sick tired of the instabilities on the product...
Im going to sell this board and get an less expensive one... Why pay 300€ for a product that works almost as a 150€ product?...

Best Regards,

LPC


----------



## OnSync

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> What is Asus waiting for with this new bios? SO glad I spent a ridiculous amount of money on their flagship motherboard that doesn't even have a new bios release when every other motherboard vendor already has and even Asus does for the cheaper boards like Prime. This is all well and nice for the alpha testers and tinkerers to be playing with these 79, 80, 81, 82 ALPHA bioses, but come on, I need a STABLE 24/7 computer. That is why I bought all premium parts. Crosshair should be getting MORE official bios updates than any other board period. Ram is not stable on these boards without voodoo magic and spending days in the bios. I am not willing to spend days stress testing ddr4 at every speed and latency for 4 different alpha bioses. Just put out an official bios with 1T/2T in it and get rid of the 127 settings we DON'T need or shouldn't touch.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPCobris*
> 
> Well i for one agree with this post...
> This is a very expensive hardware, that was sold to us like a beta product...
> This should not happen... EVER period... One thing is releasing bios improving upon a workable product...
> Another thing is getting a product that don´t work as it should...
> 
> I for one im sick tired of the instabilities on the product...
> Im going to sell this board and get an less expensive one... Why pay 300€ for a product that works almost as a 150€ product?...
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> LPC


Are you 2 being serious right now? Do you think, other boards don't have these issues? Have you even read the official forums of Gigabyte for example? They also have a lot of issues, especially RAM.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Cannot wait for Vega. Just did a quick encoding test with Afterburner and VidCoder (handbrake). on the new Superposition benchmark.


I ran that benchmark too.



I was using it to do some overclock tuning on my video card, worked well and kinda cool to watch.


----------



## hotstocks

I don't want to sound like a jerk, but I have been building computers for 20 years. I have had every brand of motherboard and most of them have 100 settings where you only need to ever touch a few to get stable. Hell, my laptop bioses have like 10 settings and I can do whatever I need. I waited a month to get this motherboard while it was not in stock. I could have had a prime that day, but I wanted BCLK options. But $300 for this mobo is outrageous especially without Asus making it TOP priority for bios releases and stability. I mean seriously what did I pay for? OH that LN switch, what a waste of money. Don't they realize that only 0.0000000001% of their buyers will ever use that hardware switch? WTH?


----------



## LPCobris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnSync*
> 
> Are you 2 being serious right now? Do you think, other boards don't have these issues? Have you even read the official forums of Gigabyte for example? They also have a lot of issues, especially RAM.


Hello,
Im aware all the other brands are having issues right now... The fault? AMD... Releasing a not so ready to go product to the market...
But...

Where there partners braind dead? Asus knew that the boards where not refined, and still they release the product... Why not just convince AMD to postpone for a month the release, to give time to the refinements to happen...

We have payed top bucks for these kind of products... they should work well at day 1...

Best Regards,

LPC


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> What is Asus waiting for with this new bios? SO glad I spent a ridiculous amount of money on their flagship motherboard that doesn't even have a new bios release when every other motherboard vendor already has and even Asus does for the cheaper boards like Prime. This is all well and nice for the alpha testers and tinkerers to be playing with these 79, 80, 81, 82 ALPHA bioses, but come on, I need a STABLE 24/7 computer. That is why I bought all premium parts. Crosshair should be getting MORE official bios updates than any other board period. Ram is not stable on these boards without voodoo magic and spending days in the bios. I am not willing to spend days stress testing ddr4 at every speed and latency for 4 different alpha bioses. Just put out an official bios with 1T/2T in it and get rid of the 127 settings we DON'T need or shouldn't touch.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPCobris*
> 
> Well i for one agree with this post...
> This is a very expensive hardware, that was sold to us like a beta product...
> This should not happen... EVER period... One thing is releasing bios improving upon a workable product...
> Another thing is getting a product that don´t work as it should...
> 
> I for one im sick tired of the instabilities on the product...
> Im going to sell this board and get an less expensive one... Why pay 300€ for a product that works almost as a 150€ product?...
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> LPC


These issues are not isolated to the C6H. 0081 was stated to be the next official release; whether you want to believe this and flash are irrelevant. If you werent willing to play with settings, why did you select a motherboard that offers more than any other manufacturer? These statements from the both of you are just ridiculous. Go grab a B350 motherboard, plug in your stuff, and not mess with anything as this is what you want vice an enthusiast board.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPCobris*
> 
> Hello,
> Im aware all the other brands are having issues right now... The fault? AMD... Releasing a not so ready to go product to the market...
> But...
> 
> Where there partners braind dead? Asus knew that the boards where not refined, and still they release the product... Why not just convince AMD to postpone for a month the release, to give time to the refinements to happen...
> 
> We have payed top bucks for these kind of products... they should work well at day 1...
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> LPC


Yes, your fault. You purchased it knowing full well it was release day. Try to recall a single item that worked well at release.


----------



## LPCobris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I don't want to sound like a jerk, but I have been building computers for 20 years. I have had every brand of motherboard and most of them have 100 settings where you only need to ever touch a few to get stable. Hell, my laptop bioses have like 10 settings and I can do whatever I need. I waited a month to get this motherboard while it was not in stock. I could have had a prime that day, but I wanted BCLK options. But $300 for this mobo is outrageous especially without Asus making it TOP priority for bios releases and stability. I mean seriously what did I pay for? OH that LN switch, what a waste of money. Don't they realize that only 0.0000000001% of their buyers will ever use that hardware switch? WTH?


Well that happens when companies put marketing in front of usability...
Asus is not even the worse... MSI is the Marketing BS king!









Best Regards,

LPC


----------



## LPCobris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> These issues are not isolated to the C6H. 0081 was stated to be the next official release; whether you want to believe this and flash are irrelevant. If you werent willing to play with settings, why did you select a motherboard that offers more than any other manufacturer? These statements from the both of you are just ridiculous. Go grab a B350 motherboard, plug in your stuff, and not mess with anything as this is what you want vice an enthusiast board.


Hello,
Why the bickering?

When i purchase a top product, i expect a well build, tested and function ready product...
Its a premium product after all right?

I did not get any money from Asus to do their Beta testing...
I see ppl here allmost kissing asus feets for their half backed bios, lots of bugs everywhere and some shady situations like the new revision of the CH6...

Ppl must start to ask a little more, if they pay for a working PREMIUM product...

Best Regards,

LPC


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPCobris*
> 
> Hello,
> Im aware all the other brands are having issues right now... The fault? AMD... Releasing a not so ready to go product to the market...
> But...
> 
> Where there partners braind dead? Asus knew that the boards where not refined, and still they release the product... Why not just convince AMD to postpone for a month the release, to give time to the refinements to happen...
> 
> We have payed top bucks for these kind of products... they should work well at day 1...
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> LPC


Actually I'm going to get a lot of hate for it and say its not really AMDs fault, probably 10%. The issue? Every single manufacturer was busy making z270 boards instead of am4 and even optimizing for it. Why? There's more money to be had in a tested and proved product then one that wasn't. And it makes total business sense, yea the RAM is an issue but guess what? A lot of people using Samsung B-die have had zero problems right off the bat getting 3200mhz.

You can blame AMD all you want, but AMD can't force mobo manufacturers to make more boards.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPCobris*
> 
> Hello,
> Why the bickering?
> 
> When i purchase a top product, i expect a well build, tested and function ready product...
> Its a premium product after all right?
> 
> I did not get any money from Asus to do their Beta testing...
> I see ppl here allmost kissing asus feets for their half backed bios, lots of bugs everywhere and some shady situations like the new revision of the CH6...
> 
> Ppl must start to ask a little more, if they pay for a working PREMIUM product...
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> LPC


What revision?


----------



## LPCobris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Yes, your fault. You purchased it knowing full well it was release day. Try to recall a single item that worked well at release.


Rethoric question...
Would you purchase a car, if you know that, the brakes are not braking 40% of the time...
Or the engine don´t go past the 3th gear even if you where promissed 6 gears?

How is my fault or your fault, that a product is having problems?

Best Regards,

LPC


----------



## LPCobris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Actually I'm going to get a lot of hate for it and say its not really AMDs fault, probably 10%. The issue? Every single manufacturer was busy making z270 boards instead of am4 and even optimizing for it. Why? There's more money to be had in a tested and proved product then one that wasn't. And it makes total business sense, yea the RAM is an issue but guess what? A lot of people using Samsung B-die have had zero problems right off the bat getting 3200mhz.
> 
> You can blame AMD all you want, but AMD can't force mobo manufacturers to make more boards.


Hello,
Well i understand your view... but then again... who takes the fall with all this mess?

To me is AMD and their cpu´s... Not the Mobo manufacturers... they will ofc just say... they where not given enough time to optimize their product...
So in the end is really AMD fault...

Not everyone have 3200mhz, and not everyone have Samsung memories... What about the rest? Hynix and others? they are left to die in the corner?
1 Month could have made a night and day diference here... But lazyness from both parts... and the costumer is the collateral damage... as usual..

Best Regards,

LPC


----------



## OnSync

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPCobris*
> 
> Hello,
> Why the bickering?
> 
> When i purchase a top product, i expect a well build, tested and function ready product...
> Its a premium product after all right?
> 
> I did not get any money from Asus to do their Beta testing...
> I see ppl here allmost kissing asus feets for their half backed bios, lots of bugs everywhere and some shady situations like the new revision of the CH6...
> 
> Ppl must start to ask a little more, if they pay for a working PREMIUM product...
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> LPC


Man, you do realize how new this whole technology is, right? You also do know, that because of this you are an "EARLY ADOPTER". Before you were looking for a board, you clearly did not read anything about Ryzen or current situation of how it will be, right? I knew that there will be instabilities and other issues, which will iron out in the long run. That's why most people buy these products when they are completely tested and have all the stability.

And yes, of course everyone want's a reliable and stable product, but this will be at some point. Right now it needs fixes and updates to get there. If you hate doing these thing then why the hell did u even bothered buying this now or at all? You also could have waited like few months and then buy these. And also thank all the gamers / enthusiasts that did buy these products on Day 1 to help fixing the system.

PS. It's not really "anyones fault". AMD decided to release Ryzen because they seemed that to them it was a working CPU. However AMD had a customized mobo at that time. Now the retail products take extra time for the needed fixes and what not. Why it doesn't work as well as it did during AMD presentation, that no one knows.

Cheers.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPCobris*
> 
> Rethoric question...
> Would you purchase a car, if you know that, the brakes are not braking 40% of the time...
> Or the engine don´t go past the 3th gear even if you where promissed 6 gears?
> 
> How is my fault or your fault, that a product is having problems?
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> LPC


I purchased a 2015 Mustang; first year for a ground up redesign and yep, it has issues that were resolved in the 2016 models. The Z170 in my signature was a train wreck in regard to memory at release but I can run it at ridiculous speeds and timings now. Products have to mature in the hands of users as they will never be stressed like they are in our hands. Your setup runs exactly as AMD stated it would run however, you're displeased that it doesnt run at settings you want it to operate at. If you failed to do the research prior to purchase, the blame is solely on you. The vast majority of members here are enthusiasts who purchase products of this caliber to squeeze every last bit of performance out of their system possible. If what you wanted was a plug and play system with minimal flexibility, a B350 should have been your target.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPCobris*
> 
> Hello,
> Im aware all the other brands are having issues right now... The fault? AMD... Releasing a not so ready to go product to the market...
> But...
> 
> Where there partners braind dead? Asus knew that the boards where not refined, and still they release the product... Why not just convince AMD to postpone for a month the release, to give time to the refinements to happen...
> 
> We have payed top bucks for these kind of products... they should work well at day 1...
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> LPC


This is what it is like being a first adopter.

I too have been building comouters for 20 years, and this is what happens on new platforms.

Heh... Pentiums, you rememver that whole mess? The entire p90 processor was defective.

How about the 686? Remember the ide controller issues?

Pentium 2 slot a's, you remember the issues with the Motherboards and the external l3 cache?

How about the ddr2 issues with the k5 and p4 motherboards?

My point is.... This is the norm. New product, all new platform, all new chipset.... we are going to have issues.

That said, I agree it was rushed, so does Asus, but we have daily interaction with elmor, regular bios updates, support, and I consider that worth the premium.


----------



## LPCobris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnSync*
> 
> Man, no offence - but are you high / or just incredibly stupid? You do realize how new this whole technology is, right? You also do know, that because of this you are an "EARLY ADOPTER". Before you were looking for a board, you clearly did not read anything about Ryzen or current situation of how it will be, right? I knew that there will be instabilities and other issues, which will iron out in the long run. That's why most people buy these products when they are completely tested and have all the stability.
> 
> And yes, of course everyone want's a reliable and stable product, but this will be at some point. Right now it needs fixes and updates to get there. If you hate doing these thing then why the hell did u even bothered buying this now or at all? You also could have waited like few months and then buy these. And also thank all the gamers / enthusiasts that did buy these products on Day 1 to help fixing the system.
> 
> Cheers.


So...
Lets see a product is officially launched... Suposelly tested... Boards are also released... Also tested and fully compliant...
And then ... **** hit the fan... lots of problems...

What happend?... Sorry but your explanation don´t stick... "early adopter?"... Lets see if that is written on the box of the board...
Welll nothing its there... why? Because these are RETAIL PRODUCTS... Relased to market as finished products...

I have to thank nothing to the companys that fail to deliver... they knew it... and even so... they put to sell... We will fix it later... someday...
I have the right to be frustraded... like many of the rest here...

Why be cynical... and just behave like... helll this is like the world is... i cant change it...
The change start with us... lets start to ask more for our rights as consumers... did anyone got a ryzen for free? or even an CH6?...

Hell i don´t... have to work my ass off to have to money to invest in new tech... and new tech is not beta tech...









Best Regards,

LPC


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPCobris*
> 
> Hello,
> Well i understand your view... but then again... who takes the fall with all this mess?
> 
> To me is AMD and their cpu´s... Not the Mobo manufacturers... they will ofc just say... they where not given enough time to optimize their product...
> So in the end is really AMD fault...
> 
> Not everyone have 3200mhz, and not everyone have Samsung memories... What about the rest? Hynix and others? they are left to die in the corner?
> 1 Month could have made a night and day diference here... But lazyness from both parts... and the costumer is the collateral damage... as usual..
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> LPC


Because its already been a month and its made no difference AT ALL.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPCobris*
> 
> Rethoric question...
> Would you purchase a car, if you know that, the brakes are not braking 40% of the time...
> Or the engine don´t go past the 3th gear even if you where promissed 6 gears?
> 
> How is my fault or your fault, that a product is having problems?
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> LPC


I am not sure this is the right analogy here. I preordered my 1800X and my C6H and outside having to replace BIOS 702 with 902 right after booting for the first time, it has been a near flawless experience (using b-die RAM). While I do not think you are wrong to be jaded with the whole situation, you have to accept that the situation is complex. It is a brand new CPU arch, on a relatively untested node (as far as powerful x86 CPUs go), using a practically new Socket that uses new chipsets. What you receive as a result are several teething issues from multiple sources, not just board vendors or AMD. All things considered , this multilaunch was not particularly bumpy after all. Lots of these issues can be avoided with a little research.


----------



## Silenttrouble

Am I missing something? I can only get ram to 1540mhz per cpu z and hwinfo


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silenttrouble*
> 
> Am I missing something? I can only get ram to 1540mhz per cpu z and hwinfo


If you arent trolling, you're in good shape running at 3080 effectively (DDR).


----------



## Silenttrouble

I'm not trolling, im ******ed apprently...

I would have thought that CPUZ would report the effective


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silenttrouble*
> 
> I'm not trolling, im ******ed apprently...
> 
> I would have thought that CPUZ would report the effective


Sorry man, didnt mean to imply you went full tard







With the memory issues [or perceived issues] of late, your timing was impeccable LOL.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Yes, your fault. You purchased it knowing full well it was release day. Try to recall a single item that worked well at release.


You both have some valid points IMOP. The launch UEFI really was not ready for prime time, which I understand was really a result of AMD not giving the motherboard manufacturers adequate time between getting final samples and Launch Day. OC3D was pretty frank about the issue in the video review of the CH6, even though he liked the board a lot.

On the other hand, I had my eyes open when going for Ryzen, and fully expected teething issues would have to be dealt with. One reason I went with an Asus board is that I had more faith that they would be addressing issues competently than some other brands might. This is not like bringing out Kaby Lake and Z-270 boards, which were rather minor refreshes of the existing Skylake / Z-170.

Ryzen architecture and the motherboards are a bold and truly new approach, a big gamble for AMD and it's partners. So although AMD was a tad early on the launch, I understand the pressure it was under to stick to their timeline.

Bottom line is, yes, early adopters are sort of Beta testers, but I knew that, and think both AMD and the partners have been responding rapidly to to make things workable. I got my board just after 1002 was out, though it came with 0902, and I installed 0082. My biggest surprise was that everything including Windows installation went very smoothly. Sure I needed to work on tinkering for performance, but the rig was functional from day 1.

I guess it just depends on personality and expectations. I enjoy diving in and getting my digital digits dirty, experimenting and refining my rig. That means I love this new PC. On the other hand, if you are a consumer who wants plug and play, Ryzen was the wrong choice for you in it's infancy. Maybe a month or two from now that will not be true.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> What is Asus waiting for with this new bios? SO glad I spent a ridiculous amount of money on their flagship motherboard that doesn't even have a new bios release when every other motherboard vendor already has and even Asus does for the cheaper boards like Prime. This is all well and nice for the alpha testers and tinkerers to be playing with these 79, 80, 81, 82 ALPHA bioses, but come on, I need a STABLE 24/7 computer. That is why I bought all premium parts. Crosshair should be getting MORE official bios updates than any other board period. Ram is not stable on these boards without voodoo magic and spending days in the bios. I am not willing to spend days stress testing ddr4 at every speed and latency for 4 different alpha bioses. Just put out an official bios with 1T/2T in it and get rid of the 127 settings we DON'T need or shouldn't touch.


You might be confused. The 0081-0083 BIOS's on the front page are perfectly valid. I recommend 0081.

When I uploaded 0081 I set DOCP Standard and bam, perfectly stable at 3200MHz 1T. The RAM is advertised as 2T, so I'm actually running faster, stable settings than advertised. It also includes the new AGESA code from AMD that was released ealy this month, and improves overall performance by 5%.

What are you complaining about? We're getting excellent BIOS releases that address performance and stability.


----------



## Silenttrouble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Sorry man, didnt mean to imply you went full tard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the memory issues [or perceived issues] of late, your timing was impeccable LOL.


With all the memory stuff going on, I can get higher with some adjustments but I lose timings. Am I better off to have higher MHZ or better timings?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silenttrouble*
> 
> With all the memory stuff going on, I can get higher with some adjustments but I lose timings. Am I better off to have higher MHZ or better timings?


Higher MHz.


----------



## Silenttrouble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Higher MHz.


If that's the case I'm up to 3400mhz on air, and 1700x at 3850. I could prob push the cpu further, just dont know that i have any reason to. I'm going to start the stress testing to make sure its stable.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silenttrouble*
> 
> With all the memory stuff going on, I can get higher with some adjustments but I lose timings. Am I better off to have higher MHZ or better timings?


It's a double edged sword; the data fabric picks up performance you may see in games (we're talking a few fps here) but the timings also make a difference. If the timings arent terribly loose, the increased MT/s are probably more valuable for the time being.


----------



## CreepinD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CreepinD*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, still the same issue though. :-(


Seems I got a bad stick of ram :-(

System boots fine with one stick, but not the other. Going to return this set, any suggestions on what I should get?>


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CreepinD*
> 
> Seems I got a bad stick of ram :-(
> 
> System boots fine with one stick, but not the other. Going to return this set, any suggestions on what I should get?>


Stick to the QVL for best results; the rest are just a crap shoot. The G.skill trident 3200c14 is the most promising right now but you pay for it too.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> Try setting DRAM Boot to 1.4v.


Since DRAM Boot is for before Agesa takes over, isn't that also before any RAM overclocking takes place? So what would be the use in higher DRAM voltage at that point?


----------



## Dr Woot

Engines dont have gears. Im an ******* @LPCobris


----------



## Seacow8404

Hey guys, I just returned my MSI x370 Titanium in favor of this board because that board being more expensive did not support BCLK overclocking to overclock ram. I will be throwing in two sticks of F4-3600C16D-16GTZR and trying to get near 3600. Should I flash the bios to the newest version? Should I flash before putting in anything? I'm really nervous because iirc, people were bricking using ez flash.


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seacow8404*
> 
> Should I flash before putting in anything? I'm really nervous because iirc, people were bricking using ez flash.


Download 081 from here, use USB Flashback. Have fun!








(and no, had nothin to do with ez flash, was just versions prior to 0902 which had a problem, with every other version, use what you like, but USB flashback is the most safe way)


----------



## Silenttrouble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> Download 081 from here, use USB Flashback. Have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and no, had nothin to do with ez flash, was just versions prior to 0902 which had a problem, with every other version, use what you like, but USB flashback is the most safe way)


Why 81 vs 82 vs 83.

I'm on 83 and I feel like its doing quite well. Not sure the differences though.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Since DRAM Boot is for before Agesa takes over, isn't that also before any RAM overclocking takes place? So what would be the use in higher DRAM voltage at that point?


It has made a big difference for me. Right around DRAM vboot of 1.46-1.47, I can pretty much toss any realistic speed/timings at it without issue for training. To pass stress tests, the DRAM voltage needs to be increased as well but it doesnt need to be anywhere near as high (typically somewhere around 1.375).


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPCobris*
> 
> So...
> Lets see a product is officially launched... Suposelly tested... Boards are also released... Also tested and fully compliant...
> And then ... **** hit the fan... lots of problems...
> 
> What happend?... Sorry but your explanation don´t stick... "early adopter?"... Lets see if that is written on the box of the board...
> Welll nothing its there... why? Because these are RETAIL PRODUCTS... Relased to market as finished products...
> 
> I have to thank nothing to the companys that fail to deliver... they knew it... and even so... they put to sell... We will fix it later... someday...
> I have the right to be frustraded... like many of the rest here...
> 
> Why be cynical... and just behave like... helll this is like the world is... i cant change it...
> The change start with us... lets start to ask more for our rights as consumers... did anyone got a ryzen for free? or even an CH6?...
> 
> Hell i don´t... have to work my ass off to have to money to invest in new tech... and new tech is not beta tech...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> LPC


What issues? The only issue I know of is the bad bios shipped on early boards, a new bios was released, problem solved.

Ryzen officially supports ddr4 2666.

If you run the cpu stock, with supported memory, there are no issues. Everything works and it is stable.

.... So what is your beef?


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silenttrouble*
> 
> Why 81 vs 82 vs 83.


081 will be the next official one, 082 and 083 will stay beta for now. If you're better with 082 or 083, stay with it. I just suggested the next official one.


----------



## Timur Born

All my latest flash attempts were done in BIOS directly from my SSD. I was surprised that the BIOS flash tool not only could read NTFS, but also completely ignored any user control right management on the folders. Installing from \Users\Timur\Download folder was no problem, except that I would have wished that BIOS could not just gain entrance to a folder that is supposed to only be read by me, administrators and System.


----------



## Silenttrouble

What are you guys getting on temps, I got all 8 cores at 3900 MHZ on an EK X360 water kit running 1.33vcore. I'm still at 77.5C (under prime95 max heat)

I was higher, but i got some kryonaut and that brought it down a few deg to 77.5.

The water hoses dont even feel warm either, its almost as if its not taking away as much heat as it should.


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> All my latest flash attempts were done in BIOS directly from my SSD. I was surprised that the BIOS flash tool not only could read NTFS, but also completely ignored any user control right management on the folders. Installing from \Users\Timur\Download folder was no problem, except that I would have wished that BIOS could not just gain entrance to a folder that is supposed to only be read by me, administrators and System.


Only Windows is looking at these user settings, the NTFS drivers don't. Also with Linux you can look into every folder. Only bitlocker or True/VeraCrypt prevent that.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> You both have some valid points IMOP. The launch UEFI really was not ready for prime time, which I understand was really a result of AMD not giving the motherboard manufacturers adequate time between getting final samples and Launch Day. OC3D was pretty frank about the issue in the video review of the CH6, even though he liked the board a lot.
> 
> On the other hand, I had my eyes open when going for Ryzen, and fully expected teething issues would have to be dealt with. One reason I went with an Asus board is that I had more faith that they would be addressing issues competently than some other brands might. This is not like bringing out Kaby Lake and Z-270 boards, which were rather minor refreshes of the existing Skylake / Z-170.
> 
> Ryzen architecture and the motherboards are a bold and truly new approach, a big gamble for AMD and it's partners. So although AMD was a tad early on the launch, I understand the pressure it was under to stick to their timeline.
> 
> Bottom line is, yes, early adopters are sort of Beta testers, but I knew that, and think both AMD and the partners have been responding rapidly to to make things workable. I got my board just after 1002 was out, though it came with 0902, and I installed 0082. My biggest surprise was that everything including Windows installation went very smoothly. Sure I needed to work on tinkering for performance, but the rig was functional from day 1.
> 
> I guess it just depends on personality and expectations. I enjoy diving in and getting my digital digits dirty, experimenting and refining my rig. That means I love this new PC. On the other hand, if you are a consumer who wants plug and play, Ryzen was the wrong choice for you in it's infancy. Maybe a month or two from now that will not be true.


Mobo manufacturers had some time (not as much as they wanted but they had some time), don't let them make you believe otherwise lol.


----------



## Seacow8404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> Download 081 from here, use USB Flashback. Have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and no, had nothin to do with ez flash, was just versions prior to 0902 which had a problem, with every other version, use what you like, but USB flashback is the most safe way)


Cool thanks! I downloaded 1002 from ASUS since that's the most recent one posted. Are they not as good?


----------



## gupsterg

@elmor

post 8718 had initial info.

I conclude the issue of VCORE going nuts is not down to power I removed earlier.

So I basically did CMOSCLR again on 0079, used my saved base profile again, then 3.8GHz / 3200MHz C14 profile again. PC boot fine, repeated shutdown and up, again mains left on as usual. I then did 1 hr x264 > 1hr Y-Cruncher > 1hr RB, all AOK. Shut PC down, again mains on, leave it for ~1hr, fire her up all good. Let her idle, shutdown and then next boot she's borked. 1x boot and shutdown and then 3x boot before posting, all from 1x press of power on.



Again DMM shows ~1.498V on ProbeIt VCORE point.

Now I've gone for a flash of 0081 and setup base profile, then base profile with 3200MHz C14 and finally 3.8GHz with 3200MHz C14.

Like I said I have had borked boots and say hiccups in OC due to unstable settings before. Board never overvolted CPU, I have been keeping an eye out for it as other member had highlighted issue. I've meddled with CPU / RAM / BCLK, etc and no issue on CPU being overvolted, regardless if mobo post freeze at Q-Code xx and the I use say reset or safe boot button.

Only thing that has changed today is I finally plugged in case speaker, it didn't seem to work on initial build of R7/X370 and I just unplugged. Today after double checking it worked I plugged it in.

And when the borked boot with overvolt gonna happen I get a weird chirped beep right at mobo firing up and then the usual single clean beep on post. Plus as highlighted it does a power up > weird chirp beep > power down > power up with 3x loop with no power outage > clean post beep > check UEFI CPU getting ~1.5V.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silenttrouble*
> 
> What are you guys getting on temps, I got all 8 cores at 3900 MHZ on an EK X360 water kit running 1.33vcore. I'm still at 77.5C (under prime95 max heat)
> 
> I was higher, but i got some kryonaut and that brought it down a few deg to 77.5.
> 
> The water hoses dont even feel warm either, its almost as if its not taking away as much heat as it should.


I am seeing the about the same.

i am going to rotate the water block 90' and see how it goes. I think the die orientation on the ch6 will do better in a "goofy" block placement.


----------



## Silenttrouble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I am seeing the about the same.
> 
> i am going to rotate the water block 90' and see how it goes. I think the die orientation on the ch6 will do better in a "goofy" block placement.


let me know what you find, I'm not sure how that would work on the block for this but yeah let me know maybe a picture.


----------



## Timur Born

Quick info: G.Skill 4000-CL18 dimms don't seem to run any more stable at 3600-16-16-16 than my former tries using 3200-CL14 dimms. And even though the 4000-CL18 are rated as 1.35 V at 4000 I have to increase DRAM voltage considerably for proper training (right timings) even at 3300-16-16-16. And I just see the first error at that lowish speed using Memtest. VDDP, VSOC, PLL voltages all don't seem to help. Too bad.

By the way, did anyone notice that "Auto" PLL voltage climbs to 1.9 - 2.0 V when the CPU is overclocked to 4.0 - 4.1 GHz?


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silenttrouble*
> 
> let me know what you find, I'm not sure how that would work on the block for this but yeah let me know maybe a picture.


You unscrew the top from the base just like you are changing jet plates, then just rotate the base plate and top 90' in the bracket so the ports are running vertical instead of horizontal.


----------



## Silenttrouble

I'm up to I got ram to 3800 mhz, at 16/16/16/36. Making a few more adjustments then shooting for the ram spec of 14/14/14/34.

Left processor at just under 3.9 because its getting warm under max stress.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silenttrouble*
> 
> What are you guys getting on temps, I got all 8 cores at 3900 MHZ on an EK X360 water kit running 1.33vcore. I'm still at 77.5C (under prime95 max heat)
> 
> I was higher, but i got some kryonaut and that brought it down a few deg to 77.5.
> 
> The water hoses dont even feel warm either, its almost as if its not taking away as much heat as it should.


A 360 is decent for a 1700x 130w chip thats OCed, depends how many fans you got, static pressure, fan speed etc etc. Mine at 1.199vcore under load peaks at like 50°C, maybe your offset isn't reading right, if your tdie is 20°C cooler or so then thats right temp. I have a 360 and 240mm on mine with the 360 being in push/pull fans at 1100rpm.

And the jet plate should be the same as the lga 115x but the insert needs to be j2 i believe. Its in the owners manual, i just used the am3 one and seems to work just fine.


----------



## Silenttrouble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> A 360 is decent for a 1700x 130w chip thats OCed, depends how many fans you got, static pressure, fan speed etc etc. Mine at 1.199vcore under load peaks at like 50°C, maybe your offset isn't reading right, if your tdie is 20°C cooler or so then thats right temp. I have a 360 and 240mm on mine with the 360 being in push/pull fans at 1100rpm.
> 
> And the jet plate should be the same as the lga 115x but the insert needs to be j2 i believe. Its in the owners manual, i just used the am3 one and seems to work just fine.


I'm using the I2 J2 setup. Which was the recommended setup in the manual before i realized the manual was outdated =/ seems online reading says that's still good.

I was giving my tdie temp of 77.5 under full load. I have the varder fans pushing through the 360 from the outside front of case. While more fans might help, i feel like the water temp isnt warm, just the chip. You would think grabbing the water lines on a chip that how would at least feel warm.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silenttrouble*
> 
> I'm using the I2 J2 setup. Which was the recommended setup in the manual before i realized the manual was outdated =/ seems online reading says that's still good.
> 
> I was giving my tdie temp of 77.5 under full load. I have the varder fans pushing through the 360 from the outside front of case. While more fans might help, i feel like the water temp isnt warm, just the chip. You would think grabbing the water lines on a chip that how would at least feel warm.


Water temps rarely break 35° on my Intel setup so dont use that to gauge anything.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silenttrouble*
> 
> I'm using the I2 J2 setup. Which was the recommended setup in the manual before i realized the manual was outdated =/ seems online reading says that's still good.
> 
> I was giving my tdie temp of 77.5 under full load. I have the varder fans pushing through the 360 from the outside front of case. While more fans might help, i feel like the water temp isnt warm, just the chip. You would think grabbing the water lines on a chip that how would at least feel warm.


The zmt tubing is the same i use on my custom loop, its quite thick you wouldnt be able to tell much feeling it. A 1/4" sensor to plug into the rad or anywhere near water would tell you better temps. Mine with a case ambient of 24°C (its warm in southern france and have no ac and a slight breeze at night, not opening my blinds fully got mosquitoes here) under load cpu/gpu it reaches around 30-31°C, when its cooler it barely nudges 26°C.

I haven't tried a higher voltage though so i'm sure mine would reach into the high 50s or 60s with 1.4v. It runs the same temp as my 4690k did with the same voltages so idk a bit weird. Unless my temps are really off but my water temp is the same on both builds.


----------



## ElmerF

Quote:


> What issues? The only issue I know of is the bad bios shipped on early boards, a new bios was released, problem solved.
> 
> Ryzen officially supports ddr4 2666.
> 
> If you run the cpu stock, with supported memory, there are no issues. Everything works and it is stable.
> 
> .... So what is your beef?


Oh please. Stop being an apologist for the corporations. I bought corsair 3200 memory that was listed as supported and I still cannot run 4x8 beyond 2400. No one seems to know what the true temperature of the cpu is. Fan control is frustrating, Aura is untamed to say the least, weird things happen constantly to my system clock, and my hard disk list is forgotten on a constant basis. I understand I'm an early adopter, it's still a nice board, but I dropped several hundred dollars and both AMD and Asus owe us. Instead it sounds like Asus is circling the wagons and stopping prereleases of the bios. Elmor is the one bright spot I see with Asus. Kind'a like Merlin and Asus routers. Merlin is the only reason I use an Asus router. Hoping Elmor can fight off the corporate clowns.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElmerF*
> 
> Oh please. Stop being an apologist for the corporations. I bought corsair 3200 memory that was listed as supported and I still cannot run 4x8 beyond 2400. No one seems to know what the true temperature of the cpu is. Fan control is frustrating, Aura is untamed to say the least, weird things happen constantly to my system clock, and my hard disk list is forgotten on a constant basis. I understand I'm an early adopter, it's still a nice board, but I dropped several hundred dollars and both AMD and Asus owe us. Instead it sounds like Asus is circling the wagons and stopping prereleases of the bios. Elmor is the one bright spot I see with Asus. Kind'a like Merlin and Asus routers. Merlin is the only reason I use an Asus router. Hoping Elmor can fight off the corporate clowns.


There aren't any 4x8gb 3200mhz corsair kits in the qvl







. AMD is supposedly going to remove the offset in the x series chips in a future update (not sure). Fan control as far as for me works on every bios except 0902, where it was already reported broken, fixed in 1001. Hard disk getting forgotten is annoying but also not that common, and can possibly be tied to the devices not being on the qualified device list. etc.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElmerF*
> 
> Oh please. Stop being an apologist for the corporations. *I bought corsair 3200 memory that was listed as supported and I still cannot run 4x8 beyond 2400*. No one seems to know what the true temperature of the cpu is. Fan control is frustrating, Aura is untamed to say the least, weird things happen constantly to my system clock, and my hard disk list is forgotten on a constant basis. I understand I'm an early adopter, it's still a nice board, but I dropped several hundred dollars and both AMD and Asus owe us. Instead it sounds like Asus is circling the wagons and stopping prereleases of the bios. Elmor is the one bright spot I see with Asus. Kind'a like Merlin and Asus routers. Merlin is the only reason I use an Asus router. Hoping Elmor can fight off the corporate clowns.


QVL at what? It certainly wasnt 3200 for 32gb and there isnt any Corsair kits on the QVL of 32gb over 2400. AMD's official release is 4 DIMM single rank at 2133 and dual rank at 1866. So the issue is you bought something that wasnt supported but hoped it would work? Who's at fault?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> There aren't any 4x8gb 3200mhz corsair kits in the qvl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . AMD is supposedly going to remove the offset in the x series chips in a future update (not sure). Fan control as far as for me works on every bios except 0902, where it was already reported broken, fixed in 1001. Hard disk getting forgotten is annoying but also not that common. etc.


That was my understanding as well, he might have seen 3200 and corsair but its not under 4dimm, only 2dimm and thats the older samsung version and its 2x8 not 4x8.

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO_DRAM_QVLforAMDRyzenProcessors_0316.pdf?_ga=1.255916680.2057868326.1490019947


----------



## RS87

quick question guys regarding graphs and voltages:

is there a way to record my graphs from HWiNFO or is there a program out there that specialises in this?

I am looking to get prepared for next months big bios update by doing lots of tinkering and learning LLC (of which i will only dabble with 1 and 2 - thanks Raja) and I'm also going to get a DMM in the next week or two as I hear even the best programs are not the most accurate. As I understand it, the graphs will show me a recording of the spikes and droops when really fine tuning the voltages to get a nice stable OC.

I know i can monitor the graphs in real time when they system is being stressed but retrospective action and to be able to save them will help greatly, particularly if the system crashes. I want to be able to pinpoint where and why the system will become unstable.

Great work so far to all early adopters and of course Elmor and Raja, this is a fun journey for me, despite some others who feel angered!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> quick question guys regarding graphs and voltages:
> 
> is there a way to record my graphs from HWiNFO or is there a program out there that specialises in this?
> 
> I am looking to get prepared for next months big bios update by doing lots of tinkering and learning LLC (of which i will only dabble with 1 and 2 - thanks Raja) and I'm also going to get a DMM in the next week or two as I hear even the best programs are not the most accurate. As I understand it, the graphs will show me a recording of the spikes and droops when really fine tuning the voltages to get a nice stable OC.
> 
> I know i can monitor the graphs in real time when they system is being stressed but retrospective action and to be able to save them will help greatly, particularly if the system crashes. I want to be able to pinpoint where and why the system will become unstable.
> 
> Great work so far to all early adopters and of course Elmor and Raja, this is a fun journey for me, despite some others who feel angered!


I think Martin or Gup can help you with that, i know theres def a graph you can look at but not sure how to record it. Ive tried recording a log and that worked really well but as a graph im not sure.


----------



## waltercaorle

Someone has the Creator Update. How do you feel?
my overclocking does not go .. before I could take the 3600 C14. Now just touch something, the system will crash when boot

1700x
tridentZ 3600c16


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> Someone has the Creator Update. How do you feel?
> my overclocking does not go .. before I could take the 3600 C14. Now just touch something, the system will crash when boot
> 
> 1700x
> tridentZ 3600c16


Try to save your profile then clear cmos and reapply it see if that sorts it out for you. Mine is downloading right now thru auto updates so i guess its already becoming available. Once its installed ill see if i have any issues.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> quick question guys regarding graphs and voltages:
> 
> is there a way to record my graphs from HWiNFO or is there a program out there that specialises in this?
> 
> I am looking to get prepared for next months big bios update by doing lots of tinkering and learning LLC (of which i will only dabble with 1 and 2 - thanks Raja) and I'm also going to get a DMM in the next week or two as I hear even the best programs are not the most accurate. As I understand it, the graphs will show me a recording of the spikes and droops when really fine tuning the voltages to get a nice stable OC.
> 
> I know i can monitor the graphs in real time when they system is being stressed but retrospective action and to be able to save them will help greatly, particularly if the system crashes. I want to be able to pinpoint where and why the system will become unstable.
> 
> Great work so far to all early adopters and of course Elmor and Raja, this is a fun journey for me, despite some others who feel angered!


The logging function of HWiNFO will save data points in a spreadsheet. You can import that into Excel or LibreOffice Calc and let it draw a graph of the data points.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> quick question guys regarding graphs and voltages:
> 
> is there a way to record my graphs from HWiNFO or is there a program out there that specialises in this?
> 
> I am looking to get prepared for next months big bios update by doing lots of tinkering and learning LLC (of which i will only dabble with 1 and 2 - thanks Raja) and I'm also going to get a DMM in the next week or two as I hear even the best programs are not the most accurate. As I understand it, the graphs will show me a recording of the spikes and droops when really fine tuning the voltages to get a nice stable OC.
> 
> I know i can monitor the graphs in real time when they system is being stressed but retrospective action and to be able to save them will help greatly, particularly if the system crashes. I want to be able to pinpoint where and why the system will become unstable.
> 
> Great work so far to all early adopters and of course Elmor and Raja, this is a fun journey for me, despite some others who feel angered!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Martin or Gup can help you with that, i know theres def a graph you can look at but not sure how to record it. Ive tried recording a log and that worked really well but as a graph im not sure.
Click to expand...

OK thanks bluej, if i havent heard anything in the next couple of days from them (or anyone else with something I'm specifically after - if at all possible) then I'll DM them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> The logging function of HWiNFO will save data points in a spreadsheet. You can import that into Excel or LibreOffice Calc and let it draw a graph of the data points.


That seems nice and simple, I'll use that as a starting point! thanks f1ll.


----------



## waltercaorle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Try to save your profile then clear cmos and reapply it see if that sorts it out for you. Mine is downloading right now thru auto updates so i guess its already becoming available. Once its installed ill see if i have any issues.


I tried everything without success. I await your feed


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> post 8718 had initial info.
> 
> I conclude the issue of VCORE going nuts is not down to power I removed earlier.
> 
> So I basically did CMOSCLR again on 0079, used my saved base profile again, then 3.8GHz / 3200MHz C14 profile again. PC boot fine, repeated shutdown and up, again mains left on as usual. I then did 1 hr x264 > 1hr Y-Cruncher > 1hr RB, all AOK. Shut PC down, again mains on, leave it for ~1hr, fire her up all good. Let her idle, shutdown and then next boot she's borked. 1x boot and shutdown and then 3x boot before posting, all from 1x press of power on.
> 
> 
> 
> Again DMM shows ~1.498V on ProbeIt VCORE point.
> 
> Now I've gone for a flash of 0081 and setup base profile, then base profile with 3200MHz C14 and finally 3.8GHz with 3200MHz C14.
> 
> Like I said I have had borked boots and say hiccups in OC due to unstable settings before. Board never overvolted CPU, I have been keeping an eye out for it as other member had highlighted issue. I've meddled with CPU / RAM / BCLK, etc and no issue on CPU being overvolted, regardless if mobo post freeze at Q-Code xx and the I use say reset or safe boot button.
> 
> Only thing that has changed today is I finally plugged in case speaker, it didn't seem to work on initial build of R7/X370 and I just unplugged. Today after double checking it worked I plugged it in.
> 
> And when the borked boot with overvolt gonna happen I get a weird chirped beep right at mobo firing up and then the usual single clean beep on post. Plus as highlighted it does a power up > weird chirp beep > power down > power up with 3x loop with no power outage > clean post beep > check UEFI CPU getting ~1.5V.


Is that a Pstate OC? Because if so, it is still bugged in the 0079+ BIOSes, in the sense that if the OC fails it will reset the Pstate to Auto, which will change the VID on a 1700 from ~1.2V to ~1.35V but the offset will remain. So instead of 1.2V + 0.15V =1.35V you get 1.35V + 0.15V = 1.5V, f.e....


----------



## madweazl

I've been messing around with auto settings and 1002 is exponentially better in all aspects of auto settings compared to the new BIOS releases. With a manually set CPU multiplier and ram strap, it actually comes up with something usable where 0079-83 just dont come up with anything worth using. Not sure what is different in that regard between them but whatever was done right in 1002 needs to be ported over to the new AGESA updates (I'm sure this is easier said than done).


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> post 8718 had initial info.
> 
> I conclude the issue of VCORE going nuts is not down to power I removed earlier.
> 
> So I basically did CMOSCLR again on 0079, used my saved base profile again, then 3.8GHz / 3200MHz C14 profile again. PC boot fine, repeated shutdown and up, again mains left on as usual. I then did 1 hr x264 > 1hr Y-Cruncher > 1hr RB, all AOK. Shut PC down, again mains on, leave it for ~1hr, fire her up all good. Let her idle, shutdown and then next boot she's borked. 1x boot and shutdown and then 3x boot before posting, all from 1x press of power on.
> 
> 
> 
> Again DMM shows ~1.498V on ProbeIt VCORE point.
> 
> Now I've gone for a flash of 0081 and setup base profile, then base profile with 3200MHz C14 and finally 3.8GHz with 3200MHz C14.
> 
> Like I said I have had borked boots and say hiccups in OC due to unstable settings before. Board never overvolted CPU, I have been keeping an eye out for it as other member had highlighted issue. I've meddled with CPU / RAM / BCLK, etc and no issue on CPU being overvolted, regardless if mobo post freeze at Q-Code xx and the I use say reset or safe boot button.
> 
> Only thing that has changed today is I finally plugged in case speaker, it didn't seem to work on initial build of R7/X370 and I just unplugged. Today after double checking it worked I plugged it in.
> 
> And when the borked boot with overvolt gonna happen I get a weird chirped beep right at mobo firing up and then the usual single clean beep on post. Plus as highlighted it does a power up > weird chirp beep > power down > power up with 3x loop with no power outage > clean post beep > check UEFI CPU getting ~1.5V.


All multiple boots on my part have been fixed with higher SOC. Not sure why but 0072 required a higher SOC to cold boot. Try if it does it again with 1.0v SOC.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I've been messing around with auto settings and 1002 is exponentially better in all aspects of auto settings compared to the new BIOS releases. With a manually set CPU multiplier and ram strap, it actually comes up with something usable where 0079-83 just dont come up with anything worth using. Not sure what is different in that regard between them but whatever was done right in 1002 needs to be ported over to the new AGESA updates (I'm sure this is easier said than done).


you mean auto settings in like cpu and soc voltage? In my experience, upgrading to 0079 from 1002 made 1.8v pll voltage auto to 1.8 instead of 2v, nothing else changed when auto.

when _everything_ is auto, aka stock, cpu voltage is set higher than what auto gives me when i set up 4ghz OC. Im thinking this is because my stock is now giving me 100.6 bclk, 3736hz base clock, and i dont remember the exact boost but it was over 4100mhz.


----------



## geoxile

Does the Crosshair VI support AMD Virtualization? I thought it'd be enabled by default but VirtualBox is complaining it's not.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Does the Crosshair VI support AMD Virtualization? I thought it'd be enabled by default but VirtualBox is complaining it's not.


its disabled by default


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> you mean auto settings in like cpu and soc voltage? In my experience, upgrading to 0079 from 1002 made 1.8v pll voltage auto to 1.8 instead of 2v, nothing else changed when auto.
> 
> when _everything_ is auto, aka stock, cpu voltage is set higher than what auto gives me when i set up 4ghz OC. Im thinking this is because my stock is now giving me 100.6 bclk, 3736hz base clock, and i dont remember the exact boost but it was over 4100mhz.


I mean 0079-83 wont boot with multiplier of 38 or 39 set and not remotely with a strap of 3200 tacked on top. I imagine the voltages are set a bit higher in 1002 leading to the successful boot but damn, 0079-83 dont successfully boot at much of anything if you set the multiplier and strap. Probably be a lot less complaining if everyone could enter 38.5 multiplier and 3200 strap with these results:

https://flic.kr/p/TBt9CR

Edit: think I set LLC 2 as well.

Edit 2: I left every single option default after the flash with the exception of setting the CPU to 38.5 and the DRAM strap to 3200; I did not set the timings or any other feature with the possible exception of LLC 2 (I dont want to kill the benchmark to check but I have little doubt it will pass).


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silenttrouble*
> 
> I'm up to I got ram to 3800 mhz, at 16/16/16/36. Making a few more adjustments then shooting for the ram spec of 14/14/14/34.
> 
> Left processor at just under 3.9 because its getting warm under max stress.


What ram kit did you get? whats the voltage at for 3800 cl 16?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> I tried everything without success. I await your feed


Downloaded and installed and booted up just fine. Saved all my old settings as well so not sure whats going on with yours man sorry.


----------



## bluej511

So creator update installed just fine without a single issue, even kept most of my settings intact (it did in fact ask to keep my settings before i downloaded it thru windows update and i pressed accept, had to change device installation to NO THANKS but that was about it) i turned game mode off for now but may give it a try later on.

I did notice a new option in power option, i now have a maximum processor frequency, not sure what that does. I did have to re edit my registry for my core parking to show up.

Besides that everything works fine, feels a whole lot faster at opening up programs and stuff so i think its working. I may eventually do some game mode testing but not sure yet. Otherwise no issues, everything booted up fine, memory still shows up as 2933.


----------



## Sh0

Hey guys! Quick question, is there an option in the UEFI to reenable cores? I was fiddling around with the Ryzen Master utility and I cant re enable the cores that I've disabled. Is this an issue with Ryzen Master where profiles cannot be changed or reconfigured. Cycling through the other profiles along with resetting the current profile I reconfigured doesn't work.


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So creator update installed just fine without a single issue, even kept most of my settings intact (it did in fact ask to keep my settings before i downloaded it thru windows update and i pressed accept, had to change device installation to NO THANKS but that was about it) i turned game mode off for now but may give it a try later on.
> 
> I did notice a new option in power option, i now have a maximum processor frequency, not sure what that does. I did have to re edit my registry for my core parking to show up.
> 
> Besides that everything works fine, feels a whole lot faster at opening up programs and stuff so i think its working. I may eventually do some game mode testing but not sure yet. Otherwise no issues, everything booted up fine, memory still shows up as 2933.


i haven't upgraded yet, but i did see people complaining about "pausing" for a split second or two when the system was under a moderate to heavy load. could you try running something like intel burn test to see if you don't mind?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sh0*
> 
> Hey guys! Quick question, is there an option in the UEFI to reenable cores? I was fiddling around with the Ryzen Master utility and I cant re enable the cores that I've disabled. Is this an issue with Ryzen Master where profiles cannot be changed or reconfigured. Cycling through the other profiles along with resetting the current profile I reconfigured doesn't work.


i don't remember off the top of my head, but yes, there is. might be under advance ryzen settings. like CBE, advance, something like that.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Over at a Gigabyte thread they claim that they get a fixed +20 C offset. This is very obviously not the case on the CH6 where multiple users have reported idle temps in the 10s when Sense Skew is enabled. This can only happen because at full idle the CPU offset turns to +0 (and often jumps to +10 just to gradially decrease again).
> 
> I am rather flabbergasted that this is news to you, because people are reporting jumping CPU temps and idle temps below ambient for quite some time already. The jumping temps are mostly +10 offset jumps during normal desktop idle and load, they usually decrease gradually just to jump up again. The below ambient idle temps happens when Sense Skew and +0 offset come together with HWinfo Tdie or the new Ryzen Master putting another -20 C on their readings. (Real Temp - Sense Skew - software skew = -40 C when no offset is active).
> This makes sense, thanks for the clarification. I guess 22 + 30 = 52 C just was the lowest I could get down to at 21.5 C ambient temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gupsterg reports about a different behavior for his 1700. Does this vary by CPU type or did he just not look right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those datasheets available somewhere?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Over at a Gigabyte thread they claim that they get a fixed +20 C offset. This is very obviously not the case on the CH6 where multiple users have reported idle temps in the 10s when Sense Skew is enabled. This can only happen because at full idle the CPU offset turns to +0 (and often jumps to +10 just to gradially decrease again).
> 
> I am rather flabbergasted that this is news to you, because people are reporting jumping CPU temps and idle temps below ambient for quite some time already. The jumping temps are mostly +10 offset jumps during normal desktop idle and load, they usually decrease gradually just to jump up again. The below ambient idle temps happens when Sense Skew and +0 offset come together with HWinfo Tdie or the new Ryzen Master putting another -20 C on their readings. (Real Temp - Sense Skew - software skew = -40 C when no offset is active).
> This makes sense, thanks for the clarification. I guess 22 + 30 = 52 C just was the lowest I could get down to at 21.5 C ambient temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gupsterg reports about a different behavior for his 1700. Does this vary by CPU type or did he just not look right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those datasheets available somewhere?


Dynamically changing offset is news yes, it is fixed +20 on all XFR capable CPUs. I have however noticed sometimes spikes and settling times, which is due to the curve smoothing algorithm from AMD.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> hi elmor just curious as to what's the max soc voltage that's safe that ryzen can handle for 24/7 that ignores the embedded controller frying limitation?


Has been stated several times, current recommendation is max 1.20V.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glazos*
> 
> @elmor and everybody my fan expert only works correctly if in bios (1002) all fans are set to auto and not pwm or dc according to the
> fan that is being used .
> is that normal ?


We're aware of fan control issues, no eta on a fix yet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheK*
> 
> unfortunely works bad with mine b die... i rolled back to 1002 and.... tadaaaaa!!! again ram stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can i do something to evidence that lower compatibility?


Did you try different values for ProcODT (good range seems to be 40-80)? Otherwise you'll have to wait for next iteration of BIOSes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> post 8718 had initial info.
> 
> I conclude the issue of VCORE going nuts is not down to power I removed earlier.
> 
> So I basically did CMOSCLR again on 0079, used my saved base profile again, then 3.8GHz / 3200MHz C14 profile again. PC boot fine, repeated shutdown and up, again mains left on as usual. I then did 1 hr x264 > 1hr Y-Cruncher > 1hr RB, all AOK. Shut PC down, again mains on, leave it for ~1hr, fire her up all good. Let her idle, shutdown and then next boot she's borked. 1x boot and shutdown and then 3x boot before posting, all from 1x press of power on.
> 
> 
> 
> Again DMM shows ~1.498V on ProbeIt VCORE point.
> 
> Now I've gone for a flash of 0081 and setup base profile, then base profile with 3200MHz C14 and finally 3.8GHz with 3200MHz C14.
> 
> Like I said I have had borked boots and say hiccups in OC due to unstable settings before. Board never overvolted CPU, I have been keeping an eye out for it as other member had highlighted issue. I've meddled with CPU / RAM / BCLK, etc and no issue on CPU being overvolted, regardless if mobo post freeze at Q-Code xx and the I use say reset or safe boot button.
> 
> Only thing that has changed today is I finally plugged in case speaker, it didn't seem to work on initial build of R7/X370 and I just unplugged. Today after double checking it worked I plugged it in.
> 
> And when the borked boot with overvolt gonna happen I get a weird chirped beep right at mobo firing up and then the usual single clean beep on post. Plus as highlighted it does a power up > weird chirp beep > power down > power up with 3x loop with no power outage > clean post beep > check UEFI CPU getting ~1.5V.


Ok thanks, will try to verify. Your default voltage (1.35V) + offset matches very well with ~1.5V. Can you confirm AMD CBS settings are reset at this point?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Does the Crosshair VI support AMD Virtualization? I thought it'd be enabled by default but VirtualBox is complaining it's not.


You need to set SVM to enabled under Advanced\CPU Configuration.


----------



## Sh0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> i haven't upgraded yet, but i did see people complaining about "pausing" for a split second or two when the system was under a moderate to heavy load. could you try running something like intel burn test to see if you don't mind?
> i don't remember off the top of my head, but yes, there is. might be under advance ryzen settings. like CBE, advance, something like that.


Well that was a doozy. It didnt work at first, even through multiple restarts and changing settings in the bios. I guess i also had to fully power cycle my PC when it came to "re-enabling" the cores, but disabling them only required a simple restart. it was indeed in the "Zen Options" and it offers a series possible configurations to choose from when enabling threads among the CCXs. But thank you once again.







.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> I tried everything without success. I await your feed


I have been running it for the past week, no issues on my end.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> i haven't upgraded yet, but i did see people complaining about "pausing" for a split second or two when the system was under a moderate to heavy load. could you try running something like intel burn test to see if you don't mind?
> i don't remember off the top of my head, but yes, there is. might be under advance ryzen settings. like CBE, advance, something like that.


I have seen some weird pauses when running Cinebench today. does not seem to affect the test, or the results, but the Rendering boxes will pause.

I wonder if any windows updates were installed last night... I will have to go look.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> One of the first things I do on every Windows install is load the newest drivers. I've never not loaded the Samsung NVMe driver. I'll be doing a clean install of Creator tonight so I'll give it a try with every updated driver except the Samsung and report back with the results.


Well, the pauses aren't caused by the Samsung NVMe driver -- I just finished a clean install of the Creator update. With no drivers installed besides what Creator comes with I was able to trigger the pauses with IBT AVX. Back to the drawing board...


----------



## CeltPC

After reading the posts regarding the use of LLC by [email protected], elmor, and the other knowledgeable people here I was forced to re-think my overclock. These guys know transients, overshoots, VRM stress, and such far better than I ever hope to, so I followed their advice which basically amounts to:

*"Keep your damn Mitts off those LLC Levels! Just set your voltage correctly in the first place!"*

Well, OK then, I can understand that much









So I journeyed back into the land of UEFI, where the use of the sacred F1 is required to succeed in my quest for a 4GHz P-state overclock with LLC set to auto. Through various doomed attempts, I arrived at an offset voltage of .265 compared to .234 volts with an LLC of Level 3. That is .005 more than what I calculated that would be needed for my first attempt at P-state.

That boils down to running at 1549.9 MHz at idle with tctl at around 1.150 volts, and under stress at 4GHz averaging 1.385 volts. Temps averaged 73.2, though I would guesstimate 76 degrees as something near a median after temps stabilized. So now I feel better - 4 GHz and 3200 MHz Dram with no LLC.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I have seen some weird pauses when running Cinebench today. does not seem to affect the test, or the results, but the Rendering boxes will pause.
> 
> I wonder if any windows updates were installed last night... I will have to go look.


Others are having the same pauses. Mine only happens while fully stressing the CPU with stress tests -- never had it happen with CB or any other benchmark. They don't fail the tests either.

Some were thinking it might be a driver issue with the Samsung NVMe driver, but that isn't the case (for me at least).


----------



## Tyrluk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrluk*
> 
> I have the G.Skill Trident Z RGB 2x8GB 3200MHz CL14 kit with part number F4-3200C14D-16GTZR. These are running on my ASUS C6H board with a Ryzen 1700. Memory modules have the serial number where digit five starts A500 so supposedly they are Samsung B-Die.
> 
> Thought I would post my experience so far with the memory as I've seen a lot of people with the same memory either say (1) this memory should work with no tweaks or (2) it is not working for them.
> 
> So far I have been unable to get 3200MHz stable with any timings, voltages, 1T/2T, and every beta UEFI released to date (including 1001, 1002, 0079, 0081, 0082, 0083).
> 
> I have reset UEFI to defaults, no other overclocking, and tried to set memory both via DOCP and manual. Also tried setting DRAM voltage & boot voltage to 1.45v, SoC to 1.2v, loosened memory timings to 18-18-18-38, tried ProcODT up to 80, etc. I have tried one change at a time and then multiple changes together. Nothing works for 3200MHz -- the system just attempts training, fails with code 0d, reboots, and resets to 2133MHz.
> 
> Running the kit at 2933MHz with its rated timings of 14-14-14-34 and 1.35v works great -- no issues at all.
> 
> I have gone through every single page of this thread, up to this point, and have tried so many suggestions that those before me have posted. I emailed G.Skill support explaining what I have tried so far and their response was "try one module at a time and try more SoC voltage" however that has not helped. I am waiting for another response back from them although they are replying rather slow.
> 
> At this point I have a few days left to either keep the memory or return it and try something else. I did order another kit of the exact same memory and will try that -- thinking perhaps the first set I ordered has some defect.


Ok, another update on my issue with getting my G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZR memory running at 3200MHz.

Bought that second kit of memory, same part number, and tried it with same ASUS C6H and Ryzen 1700. Would not boot at 3200MHz no matter what settings I tried. Works great at 2933MHz.

Bought another Ryzen 1700 and installed it. No other changes here. Now the system boots perfectly with memory at 3200MHz using my original F4-3200C14D-16GTZR kit. Have not had a single boot/training fault at 3200MHz yet. Been testing for the past few hours and gone through 20+ cold/warm boots.

One Ryzen 1700 could not run memory at 3200MHz.
Another Ryzen 1700 can run same memory at 3200MHz.

Some people are saying that the Ryzen IMC is not the root cause -- so if swapping the CPU is the only change then how do you explain one not working and another working ok?

The downside to all this is my second 1700 is not as good of an overclocker. First proc would do 3.9GHz at vcore 1.375v -- second proc is struggling to get 3.9GHz at vcore 1.425v (still doing stability testing).

I am kind of wondering now if I should just get a 1700X and hope that I can at least get 3.9GHz. Would not really mind spending the extra $80. I use water cooling so do not care about the included AMD heatsink/fan (although good to have as a backup if needed someday).


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Well, the pauses aren't caused by the Samsung NVMe driver -- I just finished a clean install of the Creator update. With no drivers installed besides what Creator comes with I was able to trigger the pauses with IBT AVX. Back to the drawing board...


Well I see that as sort of good news, I did not want to try to ditch the Samsung NVMe driver


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrluk*
> 
> Ok, another update on my issue with getting my G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZR memory running at 3200MHz.
> 
> Bought that second kit of memory, same part number, and tried it with same ASUS C6H and Ryzen 1700. Would not boot at 3200MHz no matter what settings I tried. Works great at 2933MHz.
> 
> Bought another Ryzen 1700 and installed it. No other changes here. Now the system boots perfectly with memory at 3200MHz using my original F4-3200C14D-16GTZR kit. Have not had a single boot/training fault at 3200MHz yet. Been testing for the past few hours and gone through 20+ cold/warm boots.
> 
> One Ryzen 1700 could not run memory at 3200MHz.
> Another Ryzen 1700 can run same memory at 3200MHz.
> 
> Some people are saying that the Ryzen IMC is not the root cause -- so if swapping the CPU is the only change then how do you explain one not working and another working ok?
> 
> The downside to all this is my second 1700 is not as good of an overclocker. First proc would do 3.9GHz at vcore 1.375v -- second proc is struggling to get 3.9GHz at vcore 1.425v (still doing stability testing).
> 
> I am kind of wondering now if I should just get a 1700X and hope that I can at least get 3.9GHz. Would not really mind spending the extra $80. I use water cooling so do not care about the included AMD heatsink/fan (although good to have as a backup if needed someday).


Hmm, 80 bucks or tickle your voltage a tad more - I'd tickle first









At least you know that chip is running your memory well.. and glad to hear you got to 3200 MHz!


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Others are having the same pauses. Mine only happens while fully stressing the CPU with stress tests -- never had it happen with CB or any other benchmark. They don't fail the tests either.
> 
> Some were thinking it might be a driver issue with the Samsung NVMe driver, but that isn't the case (for me at least).


I only notice pauses in IBT which I think is normal for it. But in Samsung Magician with their driver for 960 Evo Nvme, system compatibility
says VID 1022 some functions can't run, blah blah. Rapid mode may become inactive due to system internal errors on some of the AMD//////////AsMedia Controller or Driver. Does everyone get this message or is it because BCLK is 117 for me and going to gen 2?


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I only notice pauses in IBT which I think is normal for it. But in Samsung Magician with their driver for 960 Evo Nvme, system compatibility
> says VID 1022 some functions can't run, blah blah. Rapid mode may become inactive due to system internal errors on some of the AMD//////////AsMedia Controller or Driver. Does everyone get this message or is it because BCLK is 117 for me and going to gen 2?


I have the same message and I'm not overclocking at all (at the moment).


----------



## hotstocks

To whoever is stating that 81 WILL be the exact next official bios, I say I will wait till they post it. No need to flash it when there will most likely be some changes, or they would have posted it already.


----------



## east river

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrluk*
> 
> I am kind of wondering now if I should just get a 1700X and hope that I can at least get 3.9GHz. Would not really mind spending the extra $80. I use water cooling so do not care about the included AMD heatsink/fan (although good to have as a backup if needed someday).


I have the 1700X with the C6H with the same RAM kit, only boots into 2933MHz...
Tried bumping voltages and loosening some timings to see if I could get to boot 3200MHz and no luck.

So not guarantee the RAM will work at 3200MHz with 1700X.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Others are having the same pauses. Mine only happens while fully stressing the CPU with stress tests -- never had it happen with CB or any other benchmark. They don't fail the tests either.
> 
> Some were thinking it might be a driver issue with the Samsung NVMe driver, but that isn't the case (for me at least).


Found it...

I uninstalled: Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1703 for x64-based Systems (KB4015583) and the stutter is gone.

I ran 10 cinebenches, not a single stutter at all, before the uninstall I had a stutter 100% of the time.


----------



## arang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Others are having the same pauses. Mine only happens while fully stressing the CPU with stress tests -- never had it happen with CB or any other benchmark. They don't fail the tests either.
> 
> Some were thinking it might be a driver issue with the Samsung NVMe driver, but that isn't the case (for me at least).


same
i thisk this is related with ram timing i changed ram timing and soc
some values make it better (occasionally hardly not happen)


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I only notice pauses in IBT which I think is normal for it. But in Samsung Magician with their driver for 960 Evo Nvme, system compatibility
> says VID 1022 some functions can't run, blah blah. Rapid mode may become inactive due to system internal errors on some of the AMD//////////AsMedia Controller or Driver. Does everyone get this message or is it because BCLK is 117 for me and going to gen 2?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> I have the same message and I'm not overclocking at all (at the moment).


Got a fix for that too... Uninstall all Samsung drivers and software; then install just this driver (right click the setup information file "secnvme" and select install):

https://1drv.ms/u/s!ArKQYJeNt1HRh5MevsXrAAg_wgfLxA

Works for Windows 7,8,10


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Found it...
> 
> I uninstalled: Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1703 for x64-based Systems (KB4015583) and the stutter is gone.
> 
> I ran 10 cinebenches, not a single stutter at all, before the uninstall I had a stutter 100% of the time.


Lucky. Uninstalling those updates doesn't do anything for me. And I never had a problem with Cinebench before now...









Typical Ryzen ... same solution never works for everybody.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrluk*
> 
> Ok, another update on my issue with getting my G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZR memory running at 3200MHz.
> 
> Bought that second kit of memory, same part number, and tried it with same ASUS C6H and Ryzen 1700. Would not boot at 3200MHz no matter what settings I tried. Works great at 2933MHz.
> 
> Bought another Ryzen 1700 and installed it. No other changes here. Now the system boots perfectly with memory at 3200MHz using my original F4-3200C14D-16GTZR kit. Have not had a single boot/training fault at 3200MHz yet. Been testing for the past few hours and gone through 20+ cold/warm boots.
> 
> One Ryzen 1700 could not run memory at 3200MHz.
> Another Ryzen 1700 can run same memory at 3200MHz.
> 
> Some people are saying that the Ryzen IMC is not the root cause -- so if swapping the CPU is the only change then how do you explain one not working and another working ok?
> 
> The downside to all this is my second 1700 is not as good of an overclocker. First proc would do 3.9GHz at vcore 1.375v -- second proc is struggling to get 3.9GHz at vcore 1.425v (still doing stability testing).
> 
> I am kind of wondering now if I should just get a 1700X and hope that I can at least get 3.9GHz. Would not really mind spending the extra $80. I use water cooling so do not care about the included AMD heatsink/fan (although good to have as a backup if needed someday).


makes me wonder if may's update will allow those who can't hit 3200 with single rank samsung ram to be able to run them at 3200. either play the swapping game now or just hold off and wait. sucks for those with great overclockers but crappy ram compatibility and vice versa. what i find weird though is how my flare x kit had zero issues with 3200 on my gigabyte gaming 5 but i have cold boot issues with it on the crosshair at 3200 with 0081 and 1002. before i sent back my gaming 5 i tried everything again, and like prior, no issues. part of me felt like i should have just kept the gaming 5 but i like everything about the crosshair... like the audio. sigh.

so another element could just be the motherboard as well. possibly your first 1700 might have been able to work at 3200 on a different manufacturer board :/ there's so many unknowns. so many say ryzens imc is actually powerful yet we see so many people right now, with the best possible ram for ryzen, samsung single rank 2x8gb, same kits, like the flare x, and some struggle while others set it and forget it. i see elmor and others run flare x 3200 just fine on this board but then i see myself and my kit with this board... and knowing how it worked fine on the gaming 5


----------



## arang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Found it...
> 
> I uninstalled: Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1703 for x64-based Systems (KB4015583) and the stutter is gone.
> 
> I ran 10 cinebenches, not a single stutter at all, before the uninstall I had a stutter 100% of the time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Found it...
> 
> I uninstalled: Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1703 for x64-based Systems (KB4015583) and the stutter is gone.
> 
> I ran 10 cinebenches, not a single stutter at all, before the uninstall I had a stutter 100% of the time.


tried but not work


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Lucky. Uninstalling those updates doesn't do anything for me. And I never had a problem with Cinebench before now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Ryzen ... same solution never works for everybody.


Let me know if the NVMe driver I works.

My speeds jumped a few hundred MBps with that driver.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Got a fix for that too... Uninstall all Samsung drivers and software; then install just this driver (right click the setup information file "secnvme" and select install):
> 
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!ArKQYJeNt1HRh5MevsXrAAg_wgfLxA
> 
> Works for Windows 7,8,10


I already had that, but tried updateing driver again. Says the right samsung nvme controller, but still magician error. Guess it doesnt matter as the 960 benchmarks where it should but the damn thing seems slower than my 850 pro, windows takes a long time to boot.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Lucky. Uninstalling those updates doesn't do anything for me. And I never had a problem with Cinebench before now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Ryzen ... same solution never works for everybody.


I derped it. I still don't have problems with Cinebench ... when I give the computer enough time to finish loading after boot.

ASUS GPU Tweak II takes longer to boot up than EVGA Precision X OC did. When that started loading, it caused pauses in the Cinebench run. I just have to wait a bit longer to start benchmarking now.

Edit: As far as the Samsung driver goes ... I just left v2.2 installed. That error doesn't affect benches on the drive. Magician gave me ~3450/2130 for scores.


----------



## Tyrluk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> makes me wonder if may's update will allow those who can't hit 3200 with single rank samsung ram to be able to run them at 3200. either play the swapping game now or just hold off and wait. sucks for those with great overclockers but crappy ram compatibility and vice versa. what i find weird though is how my flare x kit had zero issues with 3200 on my gigabyte gaming 5 but i have cold boot issues with it on the crosshair at 3200 with 0081 and 1002. before i sent back my gaming 5 i tried everything again, and like prior, no issues. part of me felt like i should have just kept the gaming 5 but i like everything about the crosshair... like the audio. sigh.
> 
> so another element could just be the motherboard as well. possibly your first 1700 might have been able to work at 3200 on a different manufacturer board :/ there's so many unknowns. so many say ryzens imc is actually powerful yet we see so many people right now, with the best possible ram for ryzen, samsung single rank 2x8gb, same kits, like the flare x, and some struggle while others set it and forget it. i see elmor and others run flare x 3200 just fine on this board but then i see myself and my kit with this board... and knowing how it worked fine on the gaming 5


The way I see it right now I have three options. Would love to get other people's opinions on these.

Hopefully @elmor or someone from AMD/ASUS can comment on the possible issue with Ryzen's IMC not being able to run memory at 3200MHz. Basically just want to hear if it is a known issue and something that can/will be fixed with a UEFI/microcode update. If it is a hardware issue and cannot be fixed then would at least like to know that.

Option 1: Hang on to first Ryzen 1700 that runs 3.9GHz with vcore 1.375v but can only run memory up to 2933MHz. The thought here is that I am hoping AMD/ASUS will release a memory update specifically for this type of problem with what appears to be the actual Ryzen processor.

Option 2: Hang on to the second Ryzen 1700 that runs 3.9GHz with vcore 1.425v+ and LLC1 (still stability testing) and can run memory at 3200MHz. This proc does get quite a bit warmer and not sure how safe running that high voltage is long-term.

Option 3: Order a Ryzen 1700X and hope that I get a good overclocker and one that runs memory at 3200MHz. Risk here is that if it does neither of these things then I am just wasting more time and money having to return yet another processor.

What do you all think?


----------



## Masterchief79

What do you guys need for 3.6, 3.8 and 4GHz? Who tested these values specifically?

With my Ryzen 7 1700 I need for primestable settings:


[email protected]
[email protected] (still testing if less also works)
4GHz - not even doable with 1.45V
So my CPU runs pretty well down low but up top - oh man. There's a reason why this thing didn't become a 1800X. I still get extremely efficient operation at 3.6GHz and lower, the CPU draws about 75-90W in Prime95 according to HWInfo64 and runs at 43°C (with Sense MI Skew disabled).


----------



## Timur Born

I just wanted to try P state overclocking again, but BIOS 0081 refuses to save any changes to P state that I make. It doesn't even show up in the changes summary when you choose Save and Reset in the BIOS. Did I miss something?


----------



## SirMacke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> What do you guys need for 3.6, 3.8 and 4GHz? Who tested these values specifically?
> 
> With my Ryzen 7 1700 I need for primestable settings:
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> [email protected] (still testing if less also works)
> 4GHz - not even doable with 1.45V
> So my CPU runs pretty well down low but up top - oh man. There's a reason why this thing didn't become a 1800X. I still get extremely efficient operation at 3.6GHz and lower, the CPU draws about 75-90W in Prime95 according to HWInfo64 and runs at 43°C (with Sense MI Skew disabled).


Running my 1800X @4Ghz 1.385v
4.1 did work from Ryzen Master @ 1.4125, but did not manage to boot on it.
Have not tried higher voltage for 4.1, running at 4.


----------



## Masterchief79

Thanks, did someone test the other settings as well? I would be interested in what you guys need for like 3.6 and 3.8GHz.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> What do you guys need for 3.6, 3.8 and 4GHz? Who tested these values specifically?
> 
> With my Ryzen 7 1700 I need for primestable settings:
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> [email protected] (still testing if less also works)
> 4GHz - not even doable with 1.45V
> So my CPU runs pretty well down low but up top - oh man. There's a reason why this thing didn't become a 1800X. I still get extremely efficient operation at 3.6GHz and lower, the CPU draws about 75-90W in Prime95 according to HWInfo64 and runs at 43°C (with Sense MI Skew disabled).


1. Didn't test 3.6GHz.
2. Higher than yours (1.381v and 1.362v -- I have two 1700s).
3. Same results as you.

I use IBT AVX Maximum for stability testing.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I just wanted to try P state overclocking again, but BIOS 0081 refuses to save any changes to P state that I make. It doesn't even show up in the changes summary when you choose Save and Reset in the BIOS. Did I miss something?


AMD CBS changes never appear on the list. You just need to make the changes and save and exit - they WILL apply assuming you did it right. You can verify by going back into the BIOS and looking at the speeds and voltages on the right side.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirMacke*
> 
> Running my 1800X @4Ghz 1.385v
> 4.1 did work from Ryzen Master @ 1.4125, but did not manage to boot on it.
> Have not tried higher voltage for 4.1, running at 4.


If it's a consolation, I could boot both 4.1 and 4.2 GHz, but they are not stress test stable.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> This is where elementary understanding of LLC helps. You just need to set the correct VID to get the required load voltage. Nothing else to it, really.


I know what my crappy chip needs to be stable by now. Guess Need to set LLC2 and keep bumping +offset voltage till i get 1.42x after vdrop.

Finally gotten to full stable setup yesterday and what did the trick in my case was bumping VDDP from 0.915 to 0.960. More VCORE SOC VDDR PLL was doing nothing. Bumped that 2 notches and passed 9 hours prime blend2 hours realbench 3xibt max and AIDA. Left it rendering 4 hours of 4k footage from my gopro as final test. Since as i mentioned on X99 i could pass every stress test for hours and yet still crash when producing my test video :/


----------



## Landm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManyThreads*
> 
> Thanks - I don't think that RAM is available for me, and I see some special orders for $500 which is too much. Maybe I can just buy that Flare X 2400 kit and OC it. At the end of the day I'd probably be happy with 3000Mhz or so, I just want something good, doesn't have to be the very best:


I doubt you'll be able to overclock a 2400 rated kit to 2993.

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX63832
I would've gone with that one if I was forced to get memory from that store. 3200 MHz, G.Skill TridentZ. But note that they are 44mm/1.73 inches tall so you make sure you have clearance for your cpu cooler.

I had to pay 555 CAD for my 32 GB, 3200MHz, CL14 RAM. It's actually my most expensive component. Hoping it'll pay off..


----------



## Blumondae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> Seems stable enough! Mine would crash 5-10 seconds after starting IBT. Would you mind sharing your exact settings for anything related to your CPU & RAM so I can try and replicate your results? Before I could boot with 3200, now I'm struggling to even get that going


Of course, there is nothing too exotic though:

- cpu multi 39.5
- cpu voltage 1.375
- LLC 3 (will try to lower it after what I saw on this topic yesterday, but it's not easy since with LLC auto I need more than 1.425v to get it stable)
- 3200 ram multi
- timings 16-18-18-18-38
- Ram voltage and ram boot voltage 1.4v

Anything else on auto/default with bios 0083.

Note that after trying to bump the bclk I had also a problem: even when back to 100 my ram was rebooting at 2133, I had to clear cmos. Also yesterday back from work I noticed that the computer booted twice, it probably had to train ram again. But everything stable while gaming and benching at 3200.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I can run benchmarks at similar settings but I cant find anything to make it remotely stable yet.
> 
> Edit: 3566 I'm ok, not 3600 but it takes 16 16 16 39.


Have You tried VDDP ?? It helped in my case where anothing else did. Im on 0.960 try that


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silenttrouble*
> 
> What are you guys getting on temps, I got all 8 cores at 3900 MHZ on an EK X360 water kit running 1.33vcore. I'm still at 77.5C (under prime95 max heat)
> 
> I was higher, but i got some kryonaut and that brought it down a few deg to 77.5.
> 
> The water hoses dont even feel warm either, its almost as if its not taking away as much heat as it should.


Same here and im using Liquid metal Ultra. Thinking of reapplying it with more of it thb :/


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrluk*
> 
> Ok, another update on my issue with getting my G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZR memory running at 3200MHz.
> 
> Bought that second kit of memory, same part number, and tried it with same ASUS C6H and Ryzen 1700. Would not boot at 3200MHz no matter what settings I tried. Works great at 2933MHz.
> 
> Bought another Ryzen 1700 and installed it. No other changes here. Now the system boots perfectly with memory at 3200MHz using my original F4-3200C14D-16GTZR kit. Have not had a single boot/training fault at 3200MHz yet. Been testing for the past few hours and gone through 20+ cold/warm boots.
> 
> One Ryzen 1700 could not run memory at 3200MHz.
> Another Ryzen 1700 can run same memory at 3200MHz.
> 
> Some people are saying that the Ryzen IMC is not the root cause -- so if swapping the CPU is the only change then how do you explain one not working and another working ok?
> 
> The downside to all this is my second 1700 is not as good of an overclocker. First proc would do 3.9GHz at vcore 1.375v -- second proc is struggling to get 3.9GHz at vcore 1.425v (still doing stability testing).
> 
> I am kind of wondering now if I should just get a 1700X and hope that I can at least get 3.9GHz. Would not really mind spending the extra $80. I use water cooling so do not care about the included AMD heatsink/fan (although good to have as a backup if needed someday).


Lol, my first 1700x had a very very hard time over 3.8ghz, second 4ghz no issue - still a crap shoot. Both had no issue with DDR 4 3200 ram setting. Personally I would go with the first 1700 with the better OC - 2933 to 3200 really does not give you much more but a usable higher CPU OC will probably give you more. BCLK OC, even if it is 103mhz may make take that ram over 3000mhz.


----------



## guskline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> You might be confused. The 0081-0083 BIOS's on the front page are perfectly valid. I recommend 0081.
> 
> When I uploaded 0081 I set DOCP Standard and bam, perfectly stable at 3200MHz 1T. The RAM is advertised as 2T, so I'm actually running faster, stable settings than advertised. It also includes the new AGESA code from AMD that was released ealy this month, and improves overall performance by 5%.
> 
> What are you complaining about? We're getting excellent BIOS releases that address performance and stability.


Have the same experience running BIOS 081. I spent extra bucks to get the GSKILL FlareX DDR3200 CL14 -16g (2x8) BUT that's what I wanted and it runs well on the C6H.


----------



## mackanz

Struggling to get realistic temperatures on Ryzen master.

Still on stock cooler, 1700 does 3.6 stable, but 3.7 is unstable no matter what voltages and temperatures never go above 52c in master.
Obviously something is wrong, but i can't figure out what. On 0082 bios. How are you guys seeing the correct temps? I have read through most of the pages in this thread.

Another note:
Got a pair of Corsair 3000 cl15 2x8GB sticks with Hynix that refuses to boot at 3200 no matter voltages and timings. The other dividers works though.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> What do you guys need for 3.6, 3.8 and 4GHz? Who tested these values specifically?
> 
> With my Ryzen 7 1700 I need for primestable settings:
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> [email protected] (still testing if less also works)
> 4GHz - not even doable with 1.45V
> So my CPU runs pretty well down low but up top - oh man. There's a reason why this thing didn't become a 1800X. I still get extremely efficient operation at 3.6GHz and lower, the CPU draws about 75-90W in Prime95 according to HWInfo64 and runs at 43°C (with Sense MI Skew disabled).


My 1800X has a huge gap for voltage need to get stable somewhere between 3925 MHz and 4000 MHz, so I settled for 3925 MHz for now.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I know what my crappy chip needs to be stable by now. Guess Need to set LLC2 and keep bumping +offset voltage till i get 1.42x after vdrop.
> 
> Finally gotten to full stable setup yesterday and what did the trick in my case was bumping VDDP from 0.915 to 0.960. More VCORE SOC VDDR PLL was doing nothing. Bumped that 2 notches and passed 9 hours prime blend2 hours realbench 3xibt max and AIDA. Left it rendering 4 hours of 4k footage from my gopro as final test. Since as i mentioned on X99 i could pass every stress test for hours and yet still crash when producing my test video :/


Good info on VDDP, I think that helps BCLK OC and I/O devices. If you increase it more does your pausing change?

I had pausing in CB15 and I got rid of it by changing ProcODT from 56.x to auto. I mistook what elmor said dealing with this and set it to 56.x value (my memory here). I would be crashing real bench regardless of cpu voltages but was having pauses in CB 15. I changed it to Auto and that was like magic. No pauses in CB with realbench or anything else running. I thought 81 had this at default of 56 something but I definitely had an awakening taking it from 56 back to auto. This was with Win 10 Anniversary edition.

You might want to experiment with that setting if you haven't but like you say what works for one may not work at all for others.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> I derped it. I still don't have problems with Cinebench ... when I give the computer enough time to finish loading after boot.
> 
> ASUS GPU Tweak II takes longer to boot up than EVGA Precision X OC did. When that started loading, it caused pauses in the Cinebench run. I just have to wait a bit longer to start benchmarking now.
> 
> Edit: As far as the Samsung driver goes ... I just left v2.2 installed. That error doesn't affect benches on the drive. Magician gave me ~3450/2130 for scores.


Hmm, I am only getting 2345 / 1658 for sequential, and for random 288,418 / 272,174. I installed the Samsung 2.2 driver. I just looked in properties for the 960 Evo and it shows it is using a microsoft driver from 6/21/2006! Can you tell me what yours says?


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> What do you guys need for 3.6, 3.8 and 4GHz? Who tested these values specifically?
> 
> With my Ryzen 7 1700 I need for primestable settings:
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> [email protected] (still testing if less also works)
> 4GHz - not even doable with 1.45V
> So my CPU runs pretty well down low but up top - oh man. There's a reason why this thing didn't become a 1800X. I still get extremely efficient operation at 3.6GHz and lower, the CPU draws about 75-90W in Prime95 according to HWInfo64 and runs at 43°C (with Sense MI Skew disabled).


May 1800X is about the same. I need +0.03125 (1.38125) to get really stable at 3.9 Above that it gets nasty. Probably need around 1.4v at load to get 4 GHz stable but even with +0.1175 (1.4675) it Drops as Low as 1.375 during load. Temps never Rose Above 75° though. Guess i'll Stick to 3.9


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> What do you guys need for 3.6, 3.8 and 4GHz? Who tested these values specifically?
> 
> With my Ryzen 7 1700 I need for primestable settings:
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> [email protected] (still testing if less also works)
> 4GHz - not even doable with 1.45V
> So my CPU runs pretty well down low but up top - oh man. There's a reason why this thing didn't become a 1800X. I still get extremely efficient operation at 3.6GHz and lower, the CPU draws about 75-90W in Prime95 according to HWInfo64 and runs at 43°C (with Sense MI Skew disabled).


I need to be just under 1.4 volts at 100% stress load to be stable at 4 GHz. That for me is 1.385 avg. - and not too much variation in drops under that. Took a .265 offset to get there, using no LLC.


----------



## Benus74

Hello everyone, I'll be joining you in the conquest of a better Ryzen build









I've been reading about 500 pages of this thread and now that things start to settle down I've finally pulled the trigger and got all my pieces coming home.

So far I'm still waiting for the case and RAM, but I've received all the other stuff including my new C6H MB and my 1700








(all details in my rig signature)

I'll probably wait for all the build parts to be here before flashing my BIOS, this way I can check what version was delivered with it.

I'm so excited, can't wait for sunday to get all the parts here, and time to build it properly









Which BIOS would you recommend me to put? I'm thinking either 0082 or 0083, but based on @elmor google doc, it seems that people with same RAM as I'll get use 0083 to get higher memory speed.

I'm so happy


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> Hello everyone, I'll be joining you in the conquest of a better Ryzen build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reading about 500 pages of this thread and now that things start to settle down I've finally pulled the trigger and got all my pieces coming home.
> 
> So far I'm still waiting for the case and RAM, but I've received all the other stuff including my new C6H MB and my 1700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (all details in my rig signature)
> 
> I'll probably wait for all the build parts to be here before flashing my BIOS, this way I can check what version was delivered with it.
> 
> I'm so excited, can't wait for sunday to get all the parts here, and time to build it properly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which BIOS would you recommend me to put? I'm thinking either 0082 or 0083, but based on @elmor google doc, it seems that people with same RAM as I'll get use 0083 to get higher memory speed.
> 
> I'm so happy


Aww, I feel glad for you, and hope you have a great time with your build! As to Bios / UEFI version, I went with 0082 and have had good results, but 0081, 0082, and 0083 are very similar.

0081 is apparently the base changes/improvements you have seen documented, 0082 adds some memory compatibility and is 1T, while 0083 is the same except 2T. Depending on your memory, 2T might be more compatible.

Have a blast experimenting.


----------



## Benus74

Thanks @CeltPC, I think I'll start with 0082 and see if it's stable for me, and if not, I'll fallback on 0083.
I'm really so excited, feel like a kid during christmas period


----------



## Benus74

@gupsterg you can find my CPU details below for your DB.


----------



## mackanz

Does the uneven timings issue on the ram still apply?


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I need to be just under 1.4 volts at 100% stress load to be stable at 4 GHz. That for me is 1.385 avg. - and not too much variation in drops under that. Took a .265 offset to get there, using no LLC.


What are you using to stress test? The difference in drop is astonishing.


----------



## wolfpack122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Hmm, I am only getting 2345 / 1658 for sequential, and for random 288,418 / 272,174. I installed the Samsung 2.2 driver. I just looked in properties for the 960 Evo and it shows it is using a microsoft driver from 6/21/2006! Can you tell me what yours says?


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> Does the uneven timings issue on the ram still apply?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> If DRAM Ratio is 2933 or above with "1T" BIOSes, you can only set even CAS Latency. It will round up to the closest even integer. It's in the XOC guide. The second case is because your DRAM settings failed and it reverted to defaults.


I think it will be automatically round to the closest integer based on what el@elmor said some time ago, but I'm not sure if this is still accurate with new BIOS versions.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Good info on VDDP, I think that helps BCLK OC and I/O devices. If you increase it more does your pausing change?
> 
> I had pausing in CB15 and I got rid of it by changing ProcODT from 56.x to auto. I mistook what elmor said dealing with this and set it to 56.x value (my memory here). I would be crashing real bench regardless of cpu voltages but was having pauses in CB 15. I changed it to Auto and that was like magic. No pauses in CB with realbench or anything else running. I thought 81 had this at default of 56 something but I definitely had an awakening taking it from 56 back to auto. This was with Win 10 Anniversary edition.
> 
> You might want to experiment with that setting if you haven't but like you say what works for one may not work at all for others.


Im on windows 8.1 **** W10 that gives you ZERO in exchange for problems. DX12 that runs sometimes on pair with 11 and most of time worse ?? LOL

I'm using 118.4 Bclk atm with memory at 3476 or something like that 16/16/16/36 @ 1.4v same for boot and VTT 0.7xx . SOC 1.11x core at 1.42x. PLL did nothing for stability tested 1.8-1.9 with 100mv bumps.


----------



## HellBoundgr

I run Corsair CMD16GX4M4B3200C16-ROG. The "DRAM overclocking data collection" not have 4x4. I run them at 3200 with bclk 117. Is it samsung B IC on those?

Edit: It says samsung. Thanks Wolfpack122


----------



## matc

Hi. 2 questions. Think I'm a lucky one. I'm on 1002 bios, 3200 cl14 mem (bdies) and [email protected] cpu volt 1.38 socv 1.10. Runs perfect with Windows 10 creator update but I want MORE! I cant get stable at 4ghz. I'm using pstate clocking running nice and cool but debating 2 things....
Should I flash to 0081 and see if get the 5% increase or should I tinker with blk overclocking and try to get 4ghz and 3600 memory OR should I stick as I am and be greatful it works fine???
Thanks.


----------



## wolfpack122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellBoundgr*
> 
> I run CMD16GX4M4B3200C16-ROG. The "DRAM overclocking data collection" not have 4x4. I run them at 3200 with bclk 117. Is it samsung B IC on those?


Use this to find out: http://www.softnology.biz/files.html


----------



## arang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Have You tried VDDP ?? It helped in my case where anothing else did. Im on 0.960 try that


what is vddp? and safe guideline is ?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> @gupsterg you can find my CPU details below for your DB.


Ooh, 1710.

That's a new batch.


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Ooh, 1710.
> 
> That's a new batch.


Geez, now I'm even more thrilled


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> Geez, now I'm even more thrilled


As far as I know you're the first on here with that batch, so please do report your findings.


----------



## SpecChum

Let's just hope the first batches weren't a fluke reaching 3.9ghz and they're now not aggressively binning them lol


----------



## Reikoji

betting he'll get 4.1ghz @ 1.45v !


----------



## gupsterg

@RS87

AFAIK no way within HWiNFO to save graphs, you will have do as f1ll highlighted in his post.

@finalheaven

Originally on 0902 / 1002 I had used SOC: 0.950V for lengthy back to back stability testing with 3.8GHz / 3200MHz C14 1T. I found at low loads / idle occasionally rig would just go code 8, upping to 0.962V solved issue. As posted before I believe this happened on low loads / idle as voltages may just be dipping lower compared with when rig loaded.

When I went 0079 I found 0.950V did the same but quicker, 0.962V was perfect. As posted by me earlier my take on this is 0079 and newer have better RAM bench result in AIDA64. So I reckon this extra "efficiency" showed quicker 0.950V was too low compared with UEFI 0902 / 1002.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I do believe my voltages are spot on for what I set rig up as, but will bare in mind that I may need a notch or 2 higher on potentially VCORE/SOC.

Since last night going to 0081 which basically is how 0079 was setup (ie I was using ProcODT as 53.3Ω), rig has been behaving







. I'm today only keeping to using my 3.8GHz 3200MHz C14 profile and not doing any changes like yesterday or unplugging power. So far this mornings testing of normal usage / rebooting / shutdown and up, all has been well







, keeping detailed log what occurs today.

@elmor

Thank you for viewing and commenting







. As highlighted to finalheaven all is well today







. Not going to "tinker" today, just to see if it fall over in normal usage like the last occurrence posted on 0079. I will see if AMD CBS settings are reset upon "issue", if nothing happens today then tomorrow I will "tinker" to make rig fall over and get AMD CBS screenie.

@Tyrluk

Nice to read another CPU got you 3200MHz, shame not as good for OC, mine were very similar on that aspect so easy choice which to keep. Even X CPU does not guarantee better IMC from what I have read from shares by owners. I think I linked a post from XS forum before where Fugger who has used extreme cooling on CPU stated his X CPU did not do same RAM MHz as 1700.

Perhaps it's not IMC, as RAM speed affects "Data Fabric" clock perhaps it is something to do with that. Some CPU handle better others not. Again no idea just a thought bouncing in my head. Perhaps as FW improve it will get better or perhaps it won't. Only then we'll have better idea.

Thank you for sharing you tried another RAM kit. Like I posted before I don't think it's RAM / mobo, more like FW and/or CPU.

@Masterchief79

3.6GHz OC I didn't try. As basically when reading The Stilt's Anandtech thread he said this:-
Quote:


> One of the major down sides of the "OC-Mode" is that upon activation both Turbo and XFR will be disabled as well. Basically, this means that unless you are able to reach at least the default MSCF / XFR frequency on all cores, then you will essentially be losing single threaded performance compared to stock configuration.


So I went for min 3.7GHz ACB as that was only 50MHz below XFR and 500MHz above stock ACB.

1st needed ~+50mV offset to reach 3.7GHz stable in 48 loops x264. HWiNFO showed MAX CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) ~1.244V, I may have a ProbeIt VCORE reading on my notepad. 3.8GHz was ~+137mV, this passed a lot of back to back testing of Y-Cruncher / x264 / [email protected] / RB. 3.9GHz was ~+181mV tested with LLC LVL3 at the time = ~1.465V on ProbeIt VCORE, passed 10 loops x264, due to VCORE requirement and gaining more knowledge from others I backed off from testing more or going higher. Just as added info, 3.9GHz +181mV LLC: [Auto] was ~1.405V on ProbeIt, which would fail x264 loop 2 or 3 with WHEA errors.

2nd I have not tested for 3.7GHz. 3.8GHz is +162mV, ~1.380V on ProbeIt VCORE, HWiNFO shows MAX CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) ~1.356V. 3.9GHz is +250mV, ~1.475V, tested only on x264 20 loops and then discarded profile as VCORE requirement too high for level of stability I want.

All results above are LLC: [Auto] except the one instance highlighted.

4.0GHz it will bench in CB with +250mV offset, LLC: [Auto]. I can not go any higher on clock with that offset for CB bench. Below are results with CB PB in UEFI enabled.



Spoiler: UEFI 0079 (ProcODT as 53.3, what is default in 0081)









Spoiler: UEFI 0081



The 1786 result in below screenie is same setup but with CB PB in UEFI disabled.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> betting he'll get 4.1ghz @ 1.45v !


Yea i def wouldn't hold your breath haha. I think AMD has pretty much maxed out their CPU limitations, think about it.

They already have boost clocks and xfr clocks (it being on one core should say something especially with the voltage being applied lol), i think they are pretty close to maxed out to begin with. It was the same for HBM and Fury just did not give up the ghost. We may see more OCing in ryzen 3 and 5 but i wouldn't hold my breath either, its a brand new architecture.


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I need to be just under 1.4 volts at 100% stress load to be stable at 4 GHz. That for me is 1.385 avg. - and not too much variation in drops under that. *Took a .265 offset to get there*, using no LLC.


Thank you, I was wondering what kind of offset I need for 4GHz.


----------



## malitze

@gupsterg concerning the statement from The Stilt you mentionend: I thought so too at first but after some monitoring at stock settings under normal use I could not notice any single core boost at all if it wasn't for HWiNFO max. clock readings.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea i def wouldn't hold your breath haha. I think AMD has pretty much maxed out their CPU limitations, think about it.
> 
> They already have boost clocks and xfr clocks (it being on one core should say something especially with the voltage being applied lol), i think they are pretty close to maxed out to begin with. It was the same for HBM and Fury just did not give up the ghost. We may see more OCing in ryzen 3 and 5 but i wouldn't hold my breath either, its a brand new architecture.


I'd say they could have gotten 4-core boosting instead of 1 maybe 2 core. With the voltage set by bios when i run on stock and the boost frequency they put me at, 4 cores at that frequency should have been doable (a bit over 1.4v, a bit over 4.1ghz boost). Would do wonders especially for those who don't like messing with bios or overclocking. I run 4.15ghz on all cores @ 1.45v ! Should call them up and tell them to get that fixed.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> @gupsterg you can find my CPU details below for your DB.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thank you







. Look forward to your OC exploits







, especially on newest batch so far in DB







.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea i def wouldn't hold your breath haha. I think AMD has pretty much maxed out their CPU limitations, think about it.
> 
> They already have boost clocks and xfr clocks (it being on one core should say something especially with the voltage being applied lol), i think they are pretty close to maxed out to begin with. It was the same for HBM and Fury just did not give up the ghost. We may see more OCing in ryzen 3 and 5 but i wouldn't hold my breath either, its a brand new architecture.


They have this one chip, and they'll end up using it in dozens of SKUs. Each Snowy Owl will use two of them, and each Naples will use four. They need to bin aggressively until the very end.


----------



## AndehX

Is there a guide or anything anywhere that explains about pstate overclocking? Im reading here that people are using it, but I don't actually know what it is or how its better than normal overclocking. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> @gupsterg concerning the statement from The Stilt you mentionend: I thought so too at first but after some monitoring at stock settings under normal use I could not notice any single core boost at all if it wasn't for HWiNFO max. clock readings.


I did not catch when one core hit 3.75GHz due to XFR. Take note in the other screenies as time goes on other cores hit 3.75GHz. My purpose to take this data was to see temps on 0902 with Sense MI Skew: [Disabled] to make 1001 at the time behave the same with tweaks to Sense MI settings, which I did not achieve







.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











It just seems to peak for an instance from screenies data, will check log







.

*** edit ***

Ooops did not log, can be seen in screenie not logging







, will do rerun at some point.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndehX*
> 
> Is there a guide or anything anywhere that explains about pstate overclocking? Im reading here that people are using it, but I don't actually know what it is or how its better than normal overclocking. Any info would be appreciated.


Thread in my sig, OP section *FAQ* relevant heading should help you.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> i haven't upgraded yet, but i did see people complaining about "pausing" for a split second or two when the system was under a moderate to heavy load. could you try running something like intel burn test to see if you don't mind?
> i don't remember off the top of my head, but yes, there is. might be under advance ryzen settings. like CBE, advance, something like that.


So just ran cinebench and it does indeed freeze completely under high priority but it keeps going anyways and gives me pretty much the same score i had before, 1684 (this is without the bias in the BIOS). With my new background might as well put a post screen. Not sure why its freezing up under cinebench but ill give it a try in normal priority and see if it changes anything, a bit odd if you ask me.

Edit: It's perfectly fine running it in normal mode though.


----------



## bluej511

Here's one before creator update and the bias in the bios with high priority.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndehX*
> 
> Is there a guide or anything anywhere that explains about pstate overclocking? Im reading here that people are using it, but I don't actually know what it is or how its better than normal overclocking. Any info would be appreciated.


This thread has some useful information in it.


----------



## mus1mus

High Priority never freeze afaik. It's Real Time that does that.


----------



## pantsoftime

Just want to comment on a couple of posts I saw while catching up this morning. I understand the sentiment of a couple of folks that are upset about the stability of the platform. That said, most boards are having similar problems and most new platforms have a lot of problems at launch. Many Intel platforms have problems at launch too (x79, x99 come to mind). Sometimes the companies don't make great progress on solving problems until things are in the hands of a many users. Sometimes they solve this via "soft launches" and whatnot where reviewers become the beta testers - but this has its downsides as well.

When I bought my Ryzen components I knew it was going to be a bumpy ride. I read through this thread before purchasing as well as some others. I ended up with the C6H almost ENTIRELY because of elmor and Asus's support on this thread. Frequent BIOS updates, feedback, answered questions, and useful utilities are some examples of this. I almost certainly would have gone with another brand if not for this support.

That said, my Ryzen stuff is still not in a 24/7 rig. It's on a test bench and it's not going into a rig until I can get it to work reliably with a modest overclock. I've had some regressions in the new BIOSes vs 1002 and I'm not happy with a few unpredictable behaviors and cold boot issues. I've found a little dose of patience and it's just an experimental rig for the time being. I must admit I'm kind of enjoying the ride and I've been trying to contribute by taking data when I can. I hope I can get it stable soon so it can get more use, but for the time being I'm enjoying things. The only thing that would upset me is to find out the boards have a physical defect that can't be fixed via firmware - but at the moment I haven't seen any indications of that being likely.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matc*
> 
> Hi. 2 questions. Think I'm a lucky one. I'm on 1002 bios, 3200 cl14 mem (bdies) and [email protected] cpu volt 1.38 socv 1.10. Runs perfect with Windows 10 creator update but I want MORE! I cant get stable at 4ghz. I'm using pstate clocking running nice and cool but debating 2 things....
> Should I flash to 0081 and see if get the 5% increase or should I tinker with blk overclocking and try to get 4ghz and 3600 memory OR should I stick as I am and be greatful it works fine???
> Thanks.


Mate i cant get 3950+ stable at 1.45 with 1700X so GL







to have 3946 semi stable i use +0.281 offset atm **** Silicon is **** and u cant do anything besides throwing loads of volts at it and pray 4 pass LOL


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> High Priority never freeze afaik. It's Real Time that does that.


You really need to learn to quote man and read for that matter haha.

Lots of people on creator update are having freezes/stutter while running benchmarks that peg the cores, for me cinebench on real time would freeze completely then spit out a score, high priority didn't but it does now, not a total freeze either its on and off, will freeze for 5secs then keep going then freeze again etc etc. Still get the same score though so not a worry.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matc*
> 
> Hi. 2 questions. Think I'm a lucky one. I'm on 1002 bios, 3200 cl14 mem (bdies) and [email protected] cpu volt 1.38 socv 1.10. Runs perfect with Windows 10 creator update but I want MORE! I cant get stable at 4ghz. I'm using pstate clocking running nice and cool but debating 2 things....
> Should I flash to 0081 and see if get the 5% increase or should I tinker with blk overclocking and try to get 4ghz and 3600 memory OR should I stick as I am and be greatful it works fine???
> Thanks.


Prospective maybe; 4ghz/3.9ghz is less than 3% but close to it. 4ghz/3.925 is 2% difference in clock speed. In the scheme of things really not that much or important. I know it is fun pushing to that 4ghz barrier but maybe in reality that is it. You have a very strong cpu there in the end.


----------



## arang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So just ran cinebench and it does indeed freeze completely under high priority but it keeps going anyways and gives me pretty much the same score i had before, 1684 (this is without the bias in the BIOS). With my new background might as well put a post screen. Not sure why its freezing up under cinebench but ill give it a try in normal priority and see if it changes anything, a bit odd if you ask me.
> 
> Edit: It's perfectly fine running it in normal mode though.


on RS2 cpu stress bench gets temporary freeze , cinebench sometimes...
if you run realbench or prime95 with playing video file then sometimes pause and wind fast..
like you it pass the tests but sometimes pause
RS1 not happened
this bothered me too


----------



## madweazl

I've been thinking about the LLC more (I've been running 4 and 5) and based on Raja's test results at LLC 5, I started thinking about running a considerably lower LLC (e.g. 2) but the only application this seems feasible is with a P-state overclock so you aren't throwing a substantial amount of wasted voltage at the system (which also happens without P-states and high LLC since it doesnt downclock at idle). I captured this image last night while monkeying around with stuff and based off of SVI2 vcore readings, there is 69mv of vdroop and I think this is at LLC 2 (I forgot to confirm that last night before starting a 40 test IBT at max that finished up after I left for work). With a multiplier clock, it idles at 1.425 but only needs 1.356 at full load (looks like even less since the average is 1.355 so I could probably drop it a tick).


Spoiler: HWiNFO



https://flic.kr/p/TBt9CR


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmor*
> Dynamically changing offset is news yes, it is fixed +20 on all XFR capable CPUs. I have however noticed sometimes spikes and settling times, which is due to the curve smoothing algorithm from AMD.


Ambient 21°C, Radiator 21.5°C, Sense Skew enabled (Auto/defaults), "Power Safer" W10 profile

*Idle:*


*
Idle with WmiPrvSE.EXE background load:
*


*Different CPU load profiles (power vs. temperature), x-axis not aligned:*

Power

Temperature


Sorry for the typo, I meant Core 15 "odd". Cores 1-16 (15 = odd) in Statuscore correspond to cores 0-15 (15 = even) in Task-Manager. I meant core 15 in Statuscore (core 14 in TM). Statuscores uses different CPU instruction sets for even and odd core stress tests!


----------



## Timur Born

You can run Cinebench in Realtime. It will then suspend all rendering output display (and most other Windows software including mouse-movement) until the calculations are done. Only kernel level drivers and functions have higher priority then, which in turn can lead to higher scores.

It's a good demonstration of where a high priority hardware interrupt driven PS/2 mouse/keyboard can have advantages over USB driven ones.


----------



## Alwrath

Hey guys just bought a g skill trident z RGB 4133 mhz 19-19-19-39 1.35 V kit, gonna shoot for the stars with this kit, how high do you think ill be able to get the mhz with the C6H board?


----------



## Benus74

@Alwrath what's your exact memory kit configuration? maybe a link to the gskill web site?
Without this it's hard to say









On a different, note, what are you using *T_SENSOR1* for?
I was thinking of plugging a temp sensor in front of intake fan so I can know the exact ambient temperature used.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Hey guys just bought a g skill trident z RGB 4133 mhz 19-19-19-39 1.35 V kit, gonna shoot for the stars with this kit, how high do you think ill be able to get the mhz with the C6H board?


Based on my experience, around 3500 stable will be the max.


----------



## Karagra

@elmorI don't know much about this so I will ask, but is it possible for the CH6 to receive a update with a Frequency over 3200mhz without touching the BCLK? Like I have stated before I can run 3466mhz and 3600mhz easily using 2933mhz frequency and the BCLK.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> @Alwrath what's your exact memory kit configuration? maybe a link to the gskill web site?
> Without this it's hard to say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a different, note, what are you using *T_SENSOR1* for?
> I was thinking of plugging a temp sensor in front of intake fan so I can know the exact ambient temperature used.


I use a sensor at the front intake fan for ambients and a G1/4 temp plug in my reservoir for water temps so I can monitor the delta t. I have these connected to a Corsair Commander however (not sure I'll ever trust a temp from the CPU/motherboard).


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> @elmorI don't know much about this so I will ask, but is it possible for the CH6 to receive a update with a Frequency over 3200mhz without touching the BCLK? Like I have stated before I can run 3466mhz and 3600mhz easily using 2933mhz frequency and the BCLK.


AMD has mentioned features like this in the May AGESA update; we just dont know yet.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> @Alwrath what's your exact memory kit configuration? maybe a link to the gskill web site?
> Without this it's hard to say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a different, note, what are you using *T_SENSOR1* for?
> I was thinking of plugging a temp sensor in front of intake fan so I can know the exact ambient temperature used.


https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232496


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Based on my experience, around 3500 stable will be the max.


I hope I can get 3800 mhz with the may agesa update that would be sick


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> @elmorI don't know much about this so I will ask, but is it possible for the CH6 to receive a update with a Frequency over 3200mhz without touching the BCLK? Like I have stated before I can run 3466mhz and 3600mhz easily using 2933mhz frequency and the BCLK.


The May update SHOULD help in this regard. Unlike what you see on the Intel based motherboards, where they have been evolving for years, AM4 is a NEW platform. As a result, there has also been a bit more transparency on how the process works. From my observations, the chipset maker has the base code for the motherboard chipset which is then distributed to motherboard makers. The motherboard makers then make changes and adjustments for the motherboards, adjust settings, etc.

AMD has been doing a fair bit of work updating that base code, and every time they make a release, it goes out to the motherboard makers, who then need to go through it all, tweak it, and make sure the changes they applied to previous versions will work with the new version. It seems like doing the same thing over and over again. So, with the "current" release from AMD, we saw 0079, 0081, 0082, and 0083 from Asus for the Crosshair VI Hero, each with their own adjustments. The May update has a major focus on getting RAM speeds up to where people feel they should be, and Elmor has even indicated we should be able to hit 3200 with most 3200 rated memory.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> I hope I can get 3800 mhz with the may agesa update that would be sick


You and everybody else; we'll see how it goes. My Z170 had terrible memory support initially but it is fantastic now so there is hope I suppose.


----------



## huyee

I have a question about P state OC.
From HWinfo reading, my CPU is always idle at 1.35v vcore. From what I understand, setting P state and lowering minimum processor state in Performance mode will let it lower the vcore, however it doesn't happen for me.
This is my setting:
UEFI 0083
P0 - only change core multiplier to 98 (3.8), other at default
BCLK - 100
Vcore - Offset + 0.165
LLC - Auto
SoC - Auto


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> You and everybody else; we'll see how it goes. My Z170 had terrible memory support initially but it is fantastic now so there is hope I suppose.


When you have employees communicating with customers about updates, and even providing pre-release updates for us to experiment, how can you not have hope? We have seen huge improvements over the past month if you think about it, and May is right around the corner.


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I use a sensor at the front intake fan for ambients and a G1/4 temp plug in my reservoir for water temps so I can monitor the delta t. I have these connected to a Corsair Commander however (not sure I'll ever trust a temp from the CPU/motherboard).


Thanks @madweazl, are you using some special asus sensor kit? or are those sensors standard?
Also, I read on some other old thread that asus was selling a kit of 3 sensors, but the link in the post goes nowhere, and trying to google the asus sensor kit I couldn't find it









Do you have a link to the parts you're using?

I'm not sure what sensor I should by yet, for now I think I'll need only one, maybe 2, thermistor for the intake fan as the mobo already have lot of other internal thermistors, and I hope that one day we can trust those








In fact I'm hoping they are probably alright and it's just the CPU one that is tricky









Thanks


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> Thanks @madweazl, are you using some special asus sensor kit? or are those sensors standard?
> Also, I read on some other old thread that asus was selling a kit of 3 sensors, but the link in the post goes nowhere, and trying to google the asus sensor kit I couldn't find it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link to the parts you're using?
> 
> I'm not sure what sensor I should by yet, for now I think I'll need only one, maybe 2, thermistor for the intake fan as the mobo already have lot of other internal thermistors, and I hope that one day we can trust those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact I'm hoping they are probably alright and it's just the CPU one that is tricky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


I'm using the one that comes with the Corsair Commander but any 10k thermistor should be fine.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I'm using the one that comes with the Corsair Commander but any 10k thermistor should be fine.


I do believe the Asus actually comes with 2 thermistors or am i wrong? I think the Gigabyte did, i have some spares sitting around but its what i use hooked up to my Tt f6 controller. My case ambient is a degree or so warmer then ambien temp so it makes sense, using a 1/4" into one of my rad for water temp. Its measuring just before going back into the res but probably makes no difference.


----------



## Timur Born

And to make things a bit more complicated:


----------



## sperson1

Hey everyone,
Just dropping in looking at all the great information you guys have found, I am planning on picking up this board along with a 1600x soon to replace my 5820k just waiting a little longer for the bugs to be ironed out a little more


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sperson1*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> Just dropping in looking at all the great information you guys have found, I am planning on picking up this board along with a 1600x soon to replace my 5820k just waiting a little longer for the bugs to be ironed out a little more


The 6 core won't really be an upgrade from your current system TBH


----------



## ronaldo9_r9

Guys I have overclocked 1700 to 3.9 using pstate because i want to clock to come down to 2200 when Idel but my overclcok never comes down to 2200 it stays at 3.9.

Is it even possible to downclock when in idle. I have changed Windows powerplans it makes no difference. I have amd ryzen poweplan currently active.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cata79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sperson1*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> Just dropping in looking at all the great information you guys have found, I am planning on picking up this board along with a 1600x soon to replace my 5820k just waiting a little longer for the bugs to be ironed out a little more


don't throw your money away.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronaldo9_r9*
> 
> Guys I have overclocked 1700 to 3.9 using pstate because i want to clock to come down to 2200 when Idel but my overclcok never comes down to 2200 it stays at 3.9.
> 
> Is it even possible to downclock when in idle. I have changed Windows powerplans it makes no difference. I have amd ryzen poweplan currently active.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Sometimes windows takes a bit to catch up I have found. You can also edit that P-State2 to get the idle down to 1500 if that's better


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I do believe the Asus actually comes with 2 thermistors or am i wrong? I think the Gigabyte did, i have some spares sitting around but its what i use hooked up to my Tt f6 controller. My case ambient is a degree or so warmer then ambien temp so it makes sense, using a 1/4" into one of my rad for water temp. Its measuring just before going back into the res but probably makes no difference.


Maybe it did, I just took the motherboard and I/O out of the box and installed; no clue what cables are in there LOL.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronaldo9_r9*
> 
> Guys I have overclocked 1700 to 3.9 using pstate because i want to clock to come down to 2200 when Idel but my overclcok never comes down to 2200 it stays at 3.9.
> 
> Is it even possible to downclock when in idle. I have changed Windows powerplans it makes no difference. I have amd ryzen poweplan currently active.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Do you have 3A selected for VID? If you need more vcore, use the offset function and enter it manually.


----------



## ronaldo9_r9

Yeah I have both 0 and 1 set to 3.9 and 2 set to 2200 but it doesn't show in hwinfo that its downclocking at all. I have disabled all othet pstates. All cores show at 3.9 I have seen voltage go down and reach max volt i have set 1.3v

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Maybe it did, I just took the motherboard and I/O out of the box and installed; no clue what cables are in there LOL.
> Do you have 3A selected for VID? If you need more vcore, use the offset function and enter it manually.


I did so i could get the nice sata cables that are in there. I didn't have any 90° ones so i used these. I have the box next to me, and there isn't any in there. Must have been only on the Gigabyte.


----------



## ronaldo9_r9

Quote:


> Do you have 3A selected for VID? If you need more vcore, use the offset function and enter it manually.


Yeah thats correct. Could you please give an example of what pstate volt i need for 3.9 and what offset volt i need?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronaldo9_r9*
> 
> Yeah I have both 0 and 1 set to 3.9 and 2 set to 2200 but it doesn't show in hwinfo that its downclocking at all. I have disabled all othet pstates. All cores show at 3.9 I have seen voltage go down and reach max volt i have set 1.3v
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Try resetting state 1 to stock. You should only need to do "0" and "2"


----------



## MNMadman

I only do P-State 0 for my overclock and leave the rest at Auto and it down-clocks to 1550MHz or so. When I load it up, it brings all cores to the P0 speed.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronaldo9_r9*
> 
> Yeah thats correct. Could you please give an example of what pstate volt i need for 3.9 and what offset volt i need?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Start with whatever you have now and subtract 1.1875; that will end up near your needed offset (never seems to come out exact).


----------



## spyui

Hi everyone, I am about to buy this board for my first ever AMD processor. I am wondering can I use Am4 bracket to mount waterblock on this board ? I know this board support Am3 bracket but my Ek block doesn't come with Am3 bracket.


----------



## samaelestevez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyui*
> 
> Hi everyone, I am about to buy this board for my first ever AMD processor. I am wondering can I use Am4 bracket to mount waterblock on this board ? I know this board support Am3 bracket but my Ek block doesn't come with Am3 bracket.


It takes both am3 and am4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> I only do P-State 0 for my overclock and leave the rest at Auto and it down-clocks to 1550MHz or so. When I load it up, it brings all cores to the P0 speed.


When I set my 1700x to 4.0 on P-state 0 minimum speed was 2200 in windows and I wanted it lower so set p-state 2 at 1500


----------



## ronaldo9_r9

Yeah sure. I will try those pstate settings. Can I turn on c6 and global state settings after its a stable over clock?

I have cl14 3200 2x8gb g.skill ram running with l 14 14 14 32. I ran aida test for 8 hours and ibt system was stable with 3.9 overclock but shutting down the sysyem and restarting will cause 3 times POST and it boots to windows with default clocks.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ManyThreads

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Landm*
> 
> I doubt you'll be able to overclock a 2400 rated kit to 2993.
> 
> http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX63832
> I would've gone with that one if I was forced to get memory from that store. 3200 MHz, G.Skill TridentZ. But note that they are 44mm/1.73 inches tall so you make sure you have clearance for your cpu cooler.
> 
> I had to pay 555 CAD for my 32 GB, 3200MHz, CL14 RAM. It's actually my most expensive component. Hoping it'll pay off..


Thanks - that was actually the kit I was looking at. I'm hoping that is the safest choice, and I'm hoping it will be better supported in May.

The cooler will be a Noctua NH-D15 but I can buy the single fan version if needed, which should solve any RAM height issues.

What actually worries me the most now is reports of people getting bad memory controllers in Ryzen 1700's, not being able to even handle 3200Mhz.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManyThreads*
> 
> Thanks - that was actually the kit I was looking at. I'm hoping that is the safest choice, and I'm hoping it will be better supported in May.
> 
> The cooler will be a Noctua NH-D15 but I can buy the single fan version if needed, which should solve any RAM height issues.
> 
> What actually worries me the most now is reports of people getting bad memory controllers in Ryzen 1700's, not being able to even handle 3200Mhz.


I dont believe it is an IMC issue; when you have an IMC issue, you typically cant reach a specific memory clock and timings as you overclock the processor (i.e. you need to drop the memory clock as you increase the cpu clock). I havent seen any evidence of this being the case; if your memory runs at 3200, it will run at 3200 regardless of cpu clock.


----------



## ManyThreads

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I dont believe it is an IMC issue; when you have an IMC issue, you typically cant reach a specific memory clock and timings as you overclock the processor (i.e. you need to drop the memory clock as you increase the cpu clock). I havent seen any evidence of this being the case; if your memory runs at 3200, it will run at 3200 regardless of cpu clock.


Interesting - thank you.

I guess I just have to hope I get a decent Ryzen 1700 bin for a 3.9-4.0 OC.


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I'm using the one that comes with the Corsair Commander but any 10k thermistor should be fine.


Oh, so then you're not using the *T_SENSOR1*, or is this corsair commander plugged to the *T_SENSOR1*?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> Oh, so then you're not using the *T_SENSOR1*, or is this corsair commander plugged to the *T_SENSOR1*?


No, I dont use the motherboards T Sensors but Asus uses 10k thermistors typically (always?).


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManyThreads*
> 
> Interesting - thank you.
> 
> I guess I just have to hope I get a decent Ryzen 1700 bin for a 3.9-4.0 OC.


And my theory above is just that, a theory.


----------



## Landm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManyThreads*
> 
> Thanks - that was actually the kit I was looking at. I'm hoping that is the safest choice, and I'm hoping it will be better supported in May.
> 
> The cooler will be a Noctua NH-D15 but I can buy the single fan version if needed, which should solve any RAM height issues.
> 
> What actually worries me the most now is reports of people getting bad memory controllers in Ryzen 1700's, not being able to even handle 3200Mhz.


Fan issue is why I got the NH-D14. It's 140mm in the middle and 120mm in the front. I've put it a good centimeter above the top of the heat spreader and from what I can see it should fit TridentZ easily then.

Actually, from what I can see, the front heat spreader hangs a tiny bit above the A2 RAM slot. Shouldn't be a problem for the extra 2mm on TridentZ but it's hard to tell with the 120mm fan in the way. Treat the cooler nicely in case you have to return it.


----------



## ManyThreads

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Landm*
> 
> Fan issue is why I got the NH-D14. It's 140mm in the middle and 120mm in the front. I've put it a good centimeter above the top of the heat spreader and from what I can see it should fit TridentZ easily then.
> 
> Actually, from what I can see, the front heat spreader hangs a tiny bit above the A2 RAM slot. Shouldn't be a problem for the extra 2mm on TridentZ but it's hard to tell with the 120mm fan in the way. Treat the cooler nicely in case you have to return it.


The shop only charges $40 CAD to assemble and test all hardware - it's cheap enough and I don't need to even worry about doing it myself. I'll let them sort out the clearance issues









Now, getting them to let me exchange my 1700 if it's a bad bin, that might be more difficult.


----------



## sperson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The 6 core won't really be an upgrade from your current system TBH


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> don't throw your money away.


thank you for that info. would you say go up in core and get the 1700 or just wait it out?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> Oh, so then you're not using the *T_SENSOR1*, or is this corsair commander plugged to the *T_SENSOR1*?


The ch6 has 2 "water" inputs you can use as well for 2 sensors to get case/ambient temp and water out temps, im sure its just as accurate as using an aquero or fan controller or what have you. As weazel said though you have to make sure to use the right resistance.


----------



## ichigayoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Up to 1.25V CPU SOC Voltage has been tested OK on 0902, but I suggest to still keep some margin. 1.20V should be no issue.


Is it possible to tell me what would happen if SOC Voltage was set above 1.25V on the BIOS 0902 or newer?
Would it react in the same way as older versions? ( i.e.It'll get Bricked as 0702 did?)


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronaldo9_r9*
> 
> Guys I have overclocked 1700 to 3.9 using pstate because i want to clock to come down to 2200 when Idel but my overclcok never comes down to 2200 it stays at 3.9.
> 
> Is it even possible to downclock when in idle. I have changed Windows powerplans it makes no difference. I have amd ryzen poweplan currently active.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyui*
> 
> Hi everyone, I am about to buy this board for my first ever AMD processor. I am wondering can I use Am4 bracket to mount waterblock on this board ? I know this board support Am3 bracket but my Ek block doesn't come with Am3 bracket.


All Ryzen processors are socket AM4. I will note that if you have problems with the EK block, you may have one where you need to remove the rubber center of the provided back plate. Not a big deal, but something to be aware of(and mentioned in the top post).


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ichigayoi*
> 
> Is it possible to tell me what would happen if SOC Voltage was set above 1.25V on the BIOS 0902 or newer?
> Would it react in the same way as older versions? ( i.e.It'll get Bricked as 0702 did?)


In a recent post, he [elmor] mentioned that it could theoretically be increased beyond 1.20 without issue if SenseMI Skew was disabled; I believe the reason is that the CPU would throttle and/or shut down prior to being damaged by the increase in SOC voltage.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> In a recent post, he [elmor] mentioned that it could theoretically be increased beyond 1.20 without issue if SenseMI Skew was disabled; I believe the reason is that the CPU would throttle and/or shut down prior to being damaged by the increase in SOC voltage.


Super I/O Clock Skew, not SenseMi Skew.


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> The ch6 has 2 "water" inputs you can use as well for 2 sensors to get case/ambient temp and water out temps, im sure its just as accurate as using an aquero or fan controller or what have you. As weazel said though you have to make sure to use the right resistance.


Thanks, so then it means I can add 3 extra sensors to my build








I'm thinking of adding the following:
- cpu intake fan to know the ambient
- on the Noctua cooler, the closest to the CPU to get a rough idea of the CPU temp
- in front of GPU fan to see at what temperature the air is getting into the GPU

Do you think this is strategical good place for the extra fan?

btw - I haven't built a PC since 1999, and I haven't done any overclocking in my life, so please, forgive my innocent questions


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sperson1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The 6 core won't really be an upgrade from your current system TBH
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> don't throw your money away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you for that info. would you say go up in core and get the 1700 or just wait it out?
Click to expand...

If you nee/can use the extra 2c/4t then yes if not, the 5820k and 1600x will perform about the same so it's just a new system with the same performance.


----------



## mrzero676

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrzero676*
> 
> Thanks so much for your help! Already Completed....No go.... Any other ideas


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrzero676*
> 
> Help!
> 
> I completed a new Ryzen 1700x build with the CH6. The system was fine and seemed to be stable. Was running at 3.9 everything was working fine. Went to bed got up the next day and system will not post. It is showing Q Code 07 and the Dram light is lit. I have tried removing my memory sticks trying with just one (in every slot), unhooked everything, reseating all power cables, etc. I don't have another computer that I can test the DDR4 in at this time. Does anyone have any ideas about Q code 7. I contacted Asus and they told me to use the 'memok' button (this board doesn't have one) another told me it was because my memory want on the QVL. It was working fine before (had it set to 2666). The board RGB LEDS light up fine and I have used the BIOS flashback to try different version (clearing CMOS in-between etc...). was on 0902 when it would no longer boot. Have tried 1001 and 1002&#8230; Super sad 
> 
> Memory is G. Skill Trident Z 3200 16GBx2 F4-3200C16D-32GTZSW
> 
> Does anyone have any possible information on Q code 7????(Besides AP initialization after microcode testing) 


Tried different memory kit that is on the QVL (corsair) still the same results. Tried clearing CMOS going back to 0902. Still the same Q-code 07. Tried usb flasback to 1002 still the same....can anyone help? Also checked PSU with Multimeter...it is ok as well


----------



## ManyThreads

What do you guys think of my build - anything you'd change?

https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/list/FCcgHN

Notes:
- I have a Titan X already, just going to move it to the new system
- I have 4 storage HDDs already, going to move into the new system as well

For $73 CAD would you get a 1700X over a 1700 for better OC? Or still not worth it?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I dont believe it is an IMC issue; when you have an IMC issue, you typically cant reach a specific memory clock and timings as you overclock the processor (i.e. you need to drop the memory clock as you increase the cpu clock). I havent seen any evidence of this being the case; if your memory runs at 3200, it will run at 3200 regardless of cpu clock.


Well in my case if i dobt have soc at at least 1.100 under load CPU will crash. I can run hours of memory stress test at 1.050 no problem. I start heavy cpu and memory load cpu crash in minutes. Btw today i noticed that soc voltage affects ddr voltage in a small way. Like 0.00x margins. When i up soc then ddr voltage goes up also.

Love ******* about with this motherboard hahaha.

Someone was asking about app stutter. I changed to llc2 from 3 and now i get stutter where have zero at llc3 even tho liad volts are same. Interesting.
Not sure if i want to stay at llc2 tho 1.46vcore while idling vs 1.425 on llc3. And on ll2 still missing 0.02 volts under load.
But i see how it feels like when gami g if it stutters then llc will be no go.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Sometimes windows takes a bit to catch up I have found. You can also edit that P-State2 to get the idle down to 1500 if that's better


When i try edit pstate2 pc wont boot and stuck with white led 56 code. Aparentky known issue without solution atm :/
Could use 1600mhz idle option


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Sometimes windows takes a bit to catch up I have found. You can also edit that P-State2 to get the idle down to 1500 if that's better
> 
> 
> 
> When i try edit pstate2 pc wont boot and stuck with white led 56 code. Aparentky known issue without solution atm :/
> Could use 1600mhz idle option
Click to expand...

I haven't tried with the newer BIOS versions so can't say if there were any changes but that's what I modified in mine on ver 902.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Super I/O Clock Skew, not SenseMi Skew.


Ah, glad you chimed in then! Why is this the case (the ability to increase above 1.2 if this is enabled)?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> Thanks, so then it means I can add 3 extra sensors to my build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of adding the following:
> - cpu intake fan to know the ambient
> - on the Noctua cooler, the closest to the CPU to get a rough idea of the CPU temp
> - in front of GPU fan to see at what temperature the air is getting into the GPU
> 
> Do you think this is strategical good place for the extra fan?
> 
> btw - I haven't built a PC since 1999, and I haven't done any overclocking in my life, so please, forgive my innocent questions


I think anything beyond the ambient sensor lacks any real value.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManyThreads*
> 
> What do you guys think of my build - anything you'd change?
> 
> https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/list/FCcgHN
> 
> Notes:
> - I have a Titan X already, just going to move it to the new system
> - I have 4 storage HDDs already, going to move into the new system as well
> 
> For $73 CAD would you get a 1700X over a 1700 for better OC? Or still not worth it?


My personal opinion is that none of the X sku's are worth the money if you intend to overclock. In the end, the realistic outcome is about 100mhz. If the chance of squeezing another 100mhz is worth the money, go for it.


----------



## GoneToPlaid

I have been banging my head against the wall trying to get my 2x16GB DIMMs at 3200 with the 0081 BIOS (I really want to run 1T), and I finally figured out what I needed to do.

The main thing was that I had to change the procODT value from AUTO to 80 ohms! I also had to manually change the timings, in my case I changed to 18:18:18:18:41. For some reason auto didn't work. Also, I changed the fail count from 1 to 5, just in case it fails the first time.

With that, the system booted right up! I have Trident Z, F4-3400C16D-32GTZ DIMMs, running at 3200 DDR!!! I'm pretty stoked.

Glad to see that VDDP helped you lordzed83.

On to bumping it higher ...


----------



## Tyrluk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManyThreads*
> 
> What actually worries me the most now is reports of people getting bad memory controllers in Ryzen 1700's, not being able to even handle 3200Mhz.


That has been my exact problem. I have the G.Skill Trident Z RGB CL14 16GB kit.

No CPU overclocking here.

First 1700 runs memory at max 2933MHz 14-14-14-34.
Second 1700 runs memory at 3200MHz 14-14-14-34.

Have tweaked so many settings trying to get them working -- so hopefully people do not respond with "it works for me" or "just try more boot dram voltage"


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> Just want to comment on a couple of posts I saw while catching up this morning. I understand the sentiment of a couple of folks that are upset about the stability of the platform. That said, most boards are having similar problems and most new platforms have a lot of problems at launch. Many Intel platforms have problems at launch too (x79, x99 come to mind). Sometimes the companies don't make great progress on solving problems until things are in the hands of a many users. Sometimes they solve this via "soft launches" and whatnot where reviewers become the beta testers - but this has its downsides as well.
> 
> When I bought my Ryzen components I knew it was going to be a bumpy ride. I read through this thread before purchasing as well as some others. I ended up with the C6H almost ENTIRELY because of elmor and Asus's support on this thread. Frequent BIOS updates, feedback, answered questions, and useful utilities are some examples of this. I almost certainly would have gone with another brand if not for this support.
> 
> That said, my Ryzen stuff is still not in a 24/7 rig. It's on a test bench and it's not going into a rig until I can get it to work reliably with a modest overclock. I've had some regressions in the new BIOSes vs 1002 and I'm not happy with a few unpredictable behaviors and cold boot issues. I've found a little dose of patience and it's just an experimental rig for the time being. I must admit I'm kind of enjoying the ride and I've been trying to contribute by taking data when I can. I hope I can get it stable soon so it can get more use, but for the time being I'm enjoying things. The only thing that would upset me is to find out the boards have a physical defect that can't be fixed via firmware - but at the moment I haven't seen any indications of that being likely.


I sure hope not, and if there is a defect they had better do a cross ship fast RMA for everyone. We don't ALL play games, some of us need a computer for daily business. I play games sometimes, but do business work on my computer all day. So far it has been OK for that other then when I shut the computer off, lol. I have learned to just leave it on until windows makes me update something. But THEY had to know of these issues and that people use computers for work and it should be 100% stable and compatible before release. They rushed it out, plain and simple.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrluk*
> 
> That has been my exact problem. I have the G.Skill Trident Z RGB CL14 16GB kit.
> 
> No CPU overclocking here.
> 
> First 1700 runs memory at max 2933MHz 14-14-14-34.
> Second 1700 runs memory at 3200MHz 14-14-14-34.
> 
> Have tweaked so many settings trying to get them working -- so hopefully people do not respond with "it works for me" or "just try more boot dram voltage"


its why i'm really hoping the may update allows kits stuck at 2933mhz, and i'm not talking about hynix, i'm talking about people like us with single rank samsung 2x8gb kits, to be able to hit at least 3200. i ran out of my 30 day return window with my 1800x. so i'm stuck with it unless i want to sell it for a loss, which i really don't.

when i think back to my gaming 5 all i could think of is maybe the way gigabyte had their bios at the time configured allow it to play nice with my ryzens shortcomings and possibly changes asus has done with the crosshair doesn't allow my ryzen to play nice. entire situation is just all wonky.


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> its why i'm really hoping the may update allows kits stuck at 2933mhz, and i'm not talking about hynix, i'm talking about people like us with single rank samsung 2x8gb kits, to be able to hit at least 3200. i ran out of my 30 day return window with my 1800x. so i'm stuck with it unless i want to sell it for a loss, which i really don't.
> 
> when i think back to my gaming 5 all i could think of is maybe the way gigabyte had their bios at the time configured allow it to play nice with my ryzens imc and possibly changes asus has done with the crosshair doesn't allow my ryzen to play nice. my ryzen might have a decent imc while people like elmor some how landed ryzens with perfect imc.


Has anyone had any other motherboards or been reading any of the other forums about if this theory is specific to ASUS or not?

Because frankly, this last BIOS update BROKE my 3200mhz. So it clearly isn't my CPU, it's the BIOS.


----------



## YpsiNine

I'm kind of disappointed now, I got all the parts for my new 1800x build today but my current Noctua NH-D15 won't mount on the CH6.
I see that the mounting kit for AMD that was packaged in the NH-D15 had two brackets that were something like 1cm too short in order to reach across the mounting holes.

So my only assumption is that the backplate mounted on the CH6 is in fact using the AM4 mounting holes?
In any case, I already have an order for the AM4 mounting kit sent from Noctua but it won't be here until after Easter This sucks.


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YpsiNine*
> 
> I'm kind of disappointed now, I got all the parts for my new 1800x build today but my current Noctua NH-D15 won't mount on the CH6.
> I see that the mounting kit for AMD that was packaged in the NH-D15 had two brackets that were something like 1cm too short in order to reach across the mounting holes.
> 
> So my only assumption is that the backplate mounted on the CH6 is in fact using the AM4 mounting holes?
> In any case, I already have an order for the AM4 mounting kit sent from Noctua but it won't be here until after Easter This sucks.


Where do you live? I have a few AM3 backplates laying around.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManyThreads*
> 
> Thanks - that was actually the kit I was looking at. I'm hoping that is the safest choice, and I'm hoping it will be better supported in May.
> 
> The cooler will be a Noctua NH-D15 but I can buy the single fan version if needed, which should solve any RAM height issues.
> 
> What actually worries me the most now is reports of people getting bad memory controllers in Ryzen 1700's, not being able to even handle 3200Mhz.


AMD never promised or stated that their chips will support 3200mhz memory.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YpsiNine*
> 
> I'm kind of disappointed now, I got all the parts for my new 1800x build today but my current Noctua NH-D15 won't mount on the CH6.
> I see that the mounting kit for AMD that was packaged in the NH-D15 had two brackets that were something like 1cm too short in order to reach across the mounting holes.
> 
> So my only assumption is that the backplate mounted on the CH6 is in fact using the AM4 mounting holes?
> In any case, I already have an order for the AM4 mounting kit sent from Noctua but it won't be here until after Easter This sucks.


Did your HSF not come with an AM3 compatible backplate? If so, just remove the C6H stock backplate and install the Noctua's. You may have to play around with various stand-offs to get the mounting pressure correct (not sure how the Noctua is set up in relation to the 212 I'm using in this manner).


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Someone was asking about app stutter. I changed to llc2 from 3 and now i get stutter where have zero at llc3 even tho liad volts are same. Interesting.
> Not sure if i want to stay at llc2 tho 1.46vcore while idling vs 1.425 on llc3. And on ll2 still missing 0.02 volts under load.
> But i see how it feels like when gami g if it stutters then llc will be no go.


LLC has nothing to do with this. Probably some kind of confusion being caused on your side.


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> 1. Set voltage is usually very accurate. To confirm use DMM readings when not stressing the system.
> 2. Should be a readout issue, use DMM to confirm.
> 3. Adding Vcore & SOC generates more heat = higher temp = lower stability


thx for reply

2 My Soc DMM reading jumps about erratically in range on what HW64 show's. Hard to get exact reading
3 Its not heat max temp while stressing is 61-62- AIO

So basicly trust the DMM readings

As an extra I just want to say If i set my Voltages on auto and place 3200 strap it set's SOC to 1.25 -Bios 82 and previous

Bios 79 I to had problems with Bling effect's -lights out. Would happen on a cold boot but reset would clear it. 82 gave me no issues

Played with the ProcODT today Got Ram to just under 3400 to boot but not stable back to 3202
Could boot 48-68.6 where as 53.3-60 was sweet spot. Would be nice If we could + - on a value 0-120 with 0.1 increase or am i being anal








Was testing with Aida memory benchmark. Not much different but it allowed me a little more Bkcl room on ram

@bluej511 I can get my CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 Ram to boot on the lower strap and up the Bkcl to 3200 with tighter timings gives better results in benchmarks- but having trouble with my RX480 dropping to 5g/s even thou its set g3

@gupsterg Shocking ain't it when that happens but I will say that I been really rough with bios 079 and 082 and not had any issues touch wood. but I also drop all Pstate while tinkering and keep a fixed Multiplier

My Nzxt x62 bracket should be here next week. So be 100% sure of my cooler mount, Take one more variable out of the equation


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> What are you using to stress test? The difference in drop is astonishing.


I use Realbench for CPU tests.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> AMD never promised or stated that their chips will support 3200mhz memory.


https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/03/14/tips-for-building-a-better-amd-ryzen-system
they don't but they sure imply it indirectly.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfpack122*


Oh boy, I feel dumb. I was looking under storage devices rather than storage controllers, thanks much.


----------



## geoxile

What's the most intense stress test that'll work with Ryzen? Tried Intel's Linpack but it doesn't seem to run and the generated text says it'll only run on genuine Intel processors









I've been getting BSODs and my memory cleared HCI's test and a few passes of memtest86+ so I assume it must be my CPU overclock.


----------



## ManyThreads

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrluk*
> 
> That has been my exact problem. I have the G.Skill Trident Z RGB CL14 16GB kit.
> 
> No CPU overclocking here.
> 
> First 1700 runs memory at max 2933MHz 14-14-14-34.
> Second 1700 runs memory at 3200MHz 14-14-14-34.
> 
> Have tweaked so many settings trying to get them working -- so hopefully people do not respond with "it works for me" or "just try more boot dram voltage"


I wonder if the May update will fix this, or if it's "baked in" to some CPUs.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> What's the most intense stress test that'll work with Ryzen? Tried Intel's Linpack but it doesn't seem to run and the generated text says it'll only run on genuine Intel processors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been getting BSODs and my memory cleared HCI's test and a few passes of memtest86+ so I assume it must be my CPU overclock.


You could try Intel Burn Test / Prime95 / x264 / AIDA64


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> You could try Intel Burn Test / Prime95 / AIDA64


I'd throw in y-cruncher too. Its 64-bit Small Primes NTT test is what gets my chip the hottest


----------



## Cata79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneToPlaid*
> 
> I have been banging my head against the wall trying to get my 2x16GB DIMMs at 3200 with the 0081 BIOS (I really want to run 1T), and I finally figured out what I needed to do.
> 
> The main thing was that I had to change the procODT value from AUTO to 80 ohms! I also had to manually change the timings, in my case I changed to 18:18:18:18:41. For some reason auto didn't work. Also, I changed the fail count from 1 to 5, just in case it fails the first time.
> 
> With that, the system booted right up! I have Trident Z, F4-3400C16D-32GTZ DIMMs, running at 3200 DDR!!! I'm pretty stoked.
> 
> Glad to see that VDDP helped you lordzed83.
> 
> On to bumping it higher ...


It also boots for me with CMU32GX4M2C3200C16B, but prime95 fails in the first 10 seconds, so i don't consider that "working".


----------



## lordzed83

So far my adventure with LL2 shows its deffo way to go for SOC gotten that to my normal operating volts with 0 problems


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I've been thinking about the LLC more (I've been running 4 and 5) and based on Raja's test results at LLC 5, I started thinking about running a considerably lower LLC (e.g. 2) but *the only application this seems feasible is with a P-state overclock so you aren't throwing a substantial amount of wasted voltage at the system (which also happens without P-states and high LLC since it doesnt downclock at idle).* I captured this image last night while monkeying around with stuff and based off of SVI2 vcore readings, there is 69mv of vdroop and I think this is at LLC 2 (I forgot to confirm that last night before starting a 40 test IBT at max that finished up after I left for work). With a multiplier clock, it idles at 1.425 but only needs 1.356 at full load (looks like even less since the average is 1.355 so I could probably drop it a tick).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HWiNFO
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/TBt9CR


Yes, I was interested in P-States to avoid running way higher volts during all the up-time that it is not needed with the possible CPU consequences long term. That became even more important as, like you, I wanted to get rid of (or in your case lower) LLC.


----------



## YpsiNine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Where do you live? I have a few AM3 backplates laying around.


I'm in Sweden, where are you located?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Did your HSF not come with an AM3 compatible backplate? If so, just remove the C6H stock backplate and install the Noctua's. You may have to play around with various stand-offs to get the mounting pressure correct (not sure how the Noctua is set up in relation to the 212 I'm using in this manner).


Unfortunately the manual for the NH-D15 says to use the backplate on the motherboard and there is for sure no backplate in the box (only for Intel).


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YpsiNine*
> 
> I'm in Sweden, where are you located?
> Unfortunately the manual for the NH-D15 says to use the backplate on the motherboard and there is for sure no backplate in the box (only for Intel).


yeah you're going to either have to wait for the am4 mounting kit or try to get a hold of a am3 backplate :/ i don't believe any d15(s) shipping right now from retailers have been retrofitted to include the am4 mounting hardware. probably not until mid summer when current stocks gets severely depleted.


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YpsiNine*
> 
> I'm in Sweden, where are you located?
> Unfortunately the manual for the NH-D15 says to use the backplate on the motherboard and there is for sure no backplate in the box (only for Intel).


Ahhh bummer. I'm in the US.


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> You could try Intel Burn Test / Prime95 / x264 / AIDA64


I did stress testing on prime95 already.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> I'd throw in y-cruncher too. Its 64-bit Small Primes NTT test is what gets my chip the hottest


Trying this right now and it seems to have no errors so far. Maybe I should try testing RAM again.

Memtest86+ can correctly test 2 sticks right?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> I did stress testing on prime95 already.
> Trying this right now and it seems to have no errors so far. Maybe I should try testing RAM again.
> 
> Memtest86+ can correctly test 2 sticks right?


IBT maximum makes best cooling solutions cry


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> IBT maximum makes best cooling solutions cry


I tried the very old v2.54 for one pass on max and it didnt seem to get too hot. Not sure if it was running correctly on win10 though.

Edit: y-cruncher failed on the NTT 64-bit test.
"Redundancy Check Failed: Coefficient is too large."

Though I'm not sure an AVX test failing is why I'm getting BSODs while web browsing...


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> yeah you're going to either have to wait for the am4 mounting kit or try to get a hold of a am3 backplate :/ i don't believe any d15(s) shipping right now from retailers have been retrofitted to include the am4 mounting hardware. probably not until mid summer when current stocks gets severely depleted.


The cooling assembly you want is the NH-D15 SE-AM4. I got mine a few weeks ago, and I think it was from Amazon (can't prove that at the moment). It comes with the correct mounting parts. The front fan on the two-fan unit may interfere with the RAM. I didn't check whether an NH-D15S SE-AM4 exists (this would have a single fan instead of two fans). A 120-mm fan can be used at the front to supplement the middle fan instead, depending on height clearance in your case. I haven't purchased my MB yet, so there are still some RAM interference unknowns for me to deal with.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> LLC has nothing to do with this. Probably some kind of confusion being caused on your side.


Fine when gaming. So too many factors. Deffo like LLC2 on SOC works fantastic i see how i get on with this cpu setting since using Pstate OC. Feels stable Idle vcore wont bother me since its downclocking anyway. Hope we can get solution with P02 at some point shame i cant go lover than standard. As soon as enable custom P02 system wont boot stuck on white led 56 code. But hey at lest now they work with bclk oc








I will try anything just to see how it behaves









Unlike some people here cumming from 3 dead MSI x99 gaming 5 motherboards that cost me allot of stress and nerves i think. Asus did fantastic job with those motherboards considering how rushed Ryzen is








Last time i had so much fun playing around with settings was with 2500k


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YpsiNine*
> 
> I'm in Sweden, where are you located?
> Unfortunately the manual for the NH-D15 says to use the backplate on the motherboard and there is for sure no backplate in the box (only for Intel).


I can tell you mine came with the mounting for am4, but that said the model is the NH-D15 SE-AM4 (http://noctua.at/en/nh-d15-se-am4.html)

So for people buying that fan I suppose you should check this is tha am4 version.


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> The cooling assembly you want is the NH-D15 SE-AM4. I got mine a few weeks ago, and I think it was from Amazon (can't prove that at the moment). It comes with the correct mounting parts. The front fan on the two-fan unit may interfere with the RAM. I didn't check whether an NH-D15S SE-AM4 exists (this would have a single fan instead of two fans). A 120-mm fan can be used at the front to supplement the middle fan instead, depending on height clearance in your case. I haven't purchased my MB yet, so there are still some RAM interference unknowns for me to deal with.


I've got this exact cooler and my RAM will arrive tomorrow.
Once I've got it I'll plug it in and let you know if there is any RAM clearance issue.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> I tried the very old v2.54 for one pass on max and it didnt seem to get too hot. Not sure if it was running correctly on win10 though.
> 
> Edit: y-cruncher failed on the NTT 64-bit test.
> "Redundancy Check Failed: Coefficient is too large."
> 
> Though I'm not sure an AVX test failing is why I'm getting BSODs while web browsing...


Yeah just a hint that a little more volts are needed to get "completely" stable. Though I'm now just trying to get my day to day workload stable and so far 4 Ghz at +0.0575 seems to do that just fine.

What are you browsing when it BSODs? Graphics driver related? I experienced BSODs in certain situations where the GPU is involved (outlook hardware acceleration, realbench). Maybe browser hardware acceleration? Youtube videos or something?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YpsiNine*
> 
> I'm in Sweden, where are you located?
> Unfortunately the manual for the NH-D15 says to use the backplate on the motherboard and there is for sure no backplate in the box (only for Intel).


You bought the NH-D15 without buying the am4 edition (which comes with the extra hardware) but fear not just message Noctua and youll get the mounting hardware rather quickly (Austria to Sweden isn't too far by mail)

I showed them a jpeg of my am4 mobo and cpu and they sent me the hardware for my nh-u14s so shouldnt be an issue for you, and its free.


----------



## Reikoji

1600x to nearly 6ghz !

http://www.tweaktown.com/news/57118/amd-ryzen-5-1600x-hits-9ghz-breaks-6c-12t-oc-record/index.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=tweaktown&sf70372832=1

Using the best mobo avaliable to date and haxxing with LN2


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Yeah just a hint that a little more volts are needed to get "completely" stable. Though I'm now just trying to get my day to day workload stable and so far 4 Ghz at +0.0575 seems to do that just fine.
> 
> What are you browsing when it BSODs? Graphics driver related? I experienced BSODs in certain situations where the GPU is involved (outlook hardware acceleration, realbench). Maybe browser hardware acceleration? Youtube videos or something?


Yea it usually happens when there's a video running. Might be GPU related but the errors I've gotten so far are

Memory Management
Page Fault in non-paged area

Sounds like something memory related but apparently they could be CPU related as well. I decided to redo my overclocks and BIOS settings and I was about to pop the motherboard battery out with a screwdriver until I read there's a clear CMOS button the back...


----------



## wolfpack122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> 1600x to nearly 6ghz !
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/news/57118/amd-ryzen-5-1600x-hits-9ghz-breaks-6c-12t-oc-record/index.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=tweaktown&sf70372832=1
> 
> Using the best mobo avaliable to date and haxxing with LN2


Here is the video:




der8auer and elmor overclocking at ASUS Taiwan.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Yea it usually happens when there's a video running. Might be GPU related but the errors I've gotten so far are
> 
> Memory Management
> Page Fault in non-paged area
> 
> Sounds like something memory related but apparently they could be CPU related as well. I decided to redo my overclocks and BIOS settings and I was about to pop the motherboard battery out with a screwdriver until I read there's a clear CMOS button the back...


Since I only started having these issues since the creators update: do you have that installed as well? I'm going to try if it persists with completely stock settings but so far (and from what if heard of others) I think it is related to the windows update. I can make my system freezy and eventually BSOD just by starting the realbench stress test since the update.


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Since I only started having these issues since the creators update: do you have that installed as well? I'm going to try if it persists with completely stock settings but so far (and from what if heard of others) I think it is related to the windows update. I can make my system freezy and eventually BSOD just by starting the realbench stress test since the update.


I don't think I updated to the Creators Updates unless it downloads automatically. It started after I updated to the 0083 BIOS, but I only used the stock 0902 BIOS for two days so who knows.


----------



## bluej511

New issue for me (not sure how/when it happened). My Aura LEDs don't work after a cold boot, however if i restart the pc they start working again. Shut down and cold boot again and they're off. A bit odd, haven't changed anything, i cleared cmos to see if it helps but no go. Started happening i think after i tried using wattman/ab to OC my gpu and it gave me a hard crash and code 50 (i had to reset cmos to even get the pc to boot) so not sure whats going on here.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> yeah you're going to either have to wait for the am4 mounting kit or try to get a hold of a am3 backplate :/ i don't believe any d15(s) shipping right now from retailers have been retrofitted to include the am4 mounting hardware. probably not until mid summer when current stocks gets severely depleted.


Not true. I purchased the Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4 cooler from Amazon back on 14 March while I waited for Corsair to ship their AM4 backplate. This is the Special Edition version of the NH-D15 and does not have the AM3 parts or any Intel parts. Only for AM4.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01NC06ZYT/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Not true. I purchased the Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4 cooler from Amazon back on 14 March while I waited for Corsair to ship their AM4 backplate. This is the Special Edition version of the NH-D15 and does not have the AM3 parts or any Intel parts. Only for AM4.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01NC06ZYT/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


It's why you're better off just buying the NH-D15 normal edition and have Noctua ship you the am4 brackets. This way you have the best of both worlds and if you ever go back to Intel or use it on another build youll have all the parts (although could probably message Noctua and have them send you Intel parts then lol)


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> I don't think I updated to the Creators Updates unless it downloads automatically. It started after I updated to the 0083 BIOS, but I only used the stock 0902 BIOS for two days so who knows.


Mh okay then I'm even more clueless as to what it might be


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YpsiNine*
> 
> I'm kind of disappointed now, I got all the parts for my new 1800x build today but my current Noctua NH-D15 won't mount on the CH6.
> I see that the mounting kit for AMD that was packaged in the NH-D15 had two brackets that were something like 1cm too short in order to reach across the mounting holes.
> 
> So my only assumption is that the backplate mounted on the CH6 is in fact using the AM4 mounting holes?
> In any case, I already have an order for the AM4 mounting kit sent from Noctua but it won't be here until after Easter This sucks.


Think about it for a moment, the STOCK socket/mount will be using AM4, and it uses the typical clips. Anything that uses the holes, you notice there are two sets, one for AM3, and one for AM4. If you have a plate that comes with your cooler, you can use the holes you want, no problem. You may need to remove the stock plate if it gets in the way of a plate that comes with your cooler.

There is NOTHING different about this from AM3 or AM4, same rules apply, and only the back plate with top mount might change between AM3 and AM4.


----------



## GoneToPlaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> It also boots for me with CMU32GX4M2C3200C16B, but prime95 fails in the first 10 seconds, so i don't consider that "working".


Yeah, I'll have to tweak some things to get it completely stable, but I was mostly focused on figuring out why I was no longer able to boot at 3200 DDR. I have narrowed it down to 2 things:

#1 - procODT value needed to be 80 ohms

#2 - I had to change the DRAM CAS# Latency to an EVEN number manually - the other timing changes didn't matter. I suspect that with the 1T BIOS, an odd number was being read from the DIMM, which is illegal in 1T for 3200 DDR. I changed it to 18 manually, and everything just works. Without that I was limited to 2667. This might be the reason there are 1T and 2T BIOSes out there - can other people try changing the CAS to an even number?


----------



## YpsiNine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You bought the NH-D15 without buying the am4 edition (which comes with the extra hardware) but fear not just message Noctua and youll get the mounting hardware rather quickly (Austria to Sweden isn't too far by mail)
> 
> I showed them a jpeg of my am4 mobo and cpu and they sent me the hardware for my nh-u14s so shouldnt be an issue for you, and its free.


No, the NH-D15 was bought in 2014 for my previous Intel build. There was no AM4 version back then. I am aware there is a AM4 version of the NH-D15 out now but in no way I'm shelling out money for that since I already have the cooler.
I've already emailed Noctua about the AM4 kit but it won't be here until after Easter. I was hoping to be able to use the AM3 kit in the NH-D15 on the CH6 today since it has both AM3 and AM4 mounting holes. But it seems the backplate on the CH6 is using the AM4 variant and thus I can't use the AM3 kit in the NH-D15. So there goes my Easter plans.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> It's why you're better off just buying the NH-D15 normal edition and have Noctua ship you the am4 brackets. This way you have the best of both worlds and if you ever go back to Intel or use it on another build youll have all the parts (although could probably message Noctua and have them send you Intel parts then lol)


True, but if you had no cooling solution at all then this was the most expedient way to get my build started and finished. Never had any Intel hardware so doubt I would ever need it in the future. The package says that the standard AM3/Intel kit is not free. You will have to pay for it. The cooler is now part of my cast off parts shelf.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YpsiNine*
> 
> No, the NH-D15 was bought in 2014 for my previous Intel build. There was no AM4 version back then. I am aware there is a AM4 version of the NH-D15 out now but in no way I'm shelling out money for that since I already have the cooler.
> I've already emailed Noctua about the AM4 kit but it won't be here until after Easter. I was hoping to be able to use the AM3 kit in the NH-D15 on the CH6 today since it has both AM3 and AM4 mounting holes. But it seems the backplate on the CH6 is using the AM4 variant and thus I can't use the AM3 kit in the NH-D15. So there goes my Easter plans.


I think you missed the point I made, which is that if you have a cooler that comes with a back plate, you need to remove the back plate that comes with the motherboard before you can mount the new one that comes with your cooler.


----------



## Fliptrocity

So, late last week i noticed that the bios was only listing 8GB's of RAM rather than the 16GB's I have installed.

Windows on the other hand detects that it has 16GB's of RAM but lists only 8GB's as "Usable".

I've got everything running at stock speeds and have tried the following:

Tried each stick of ram running by itself. Both work fine when by themselves
I've tried A1 B1 configs as well as A2 B2 configs, both yield the same - 8GB in Bios, 16GB in windows with only 8GB's usable.
Ran memtest which returned no errors.
Updated from 0902 to 1002, no changes.
Any suggestions on a fix or any idea what might be causing this?


----------



## gupsterg

@elmor

Did not have issues today, multiple shutdowns and powerups tested. System used for gaming / office work / [email protected] and no issues. Then later tonight did just RAM strap changes with CB15 PB on/off and no issues, always 1x clean mobo post. Will aim to make it fall over tomorrow to get AMD CBS screenie.

@Ubardog

Yeah man sucks when this happens, strange I never had this issue for so many borked boots/OC setups. Anyhow was AOK today







.

@members

Those wishing to see collection of how RAM is effecting say benches I started a new section in my thread linked in sig. So far only Cinebench there with / without Performance bias for 3.8GHz with 3200MHz / 2933MHz / 2666MHz / 2400MHz / 2133MHz. Will aim to add some more bits there ASAP







.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YpsiNine*
> 
> No, the NH-D15 was bought in 2014 for my previous Intel build. There was no AM4 version back then. I am aware there is a AM4 version of the NH-D15 out now but in no way I'm shelling out money for that since I already have the cooler.
> I've already emailed Noctua about the AM4 kit but it won't be here until after Easter. I was hoping to be able to use the AM3 kit in the NH-D15 on the CH6 today since it has both AM3 and AM4 mounting holes. But it seems the backplate on the CH6 is using the AM4 variant and thus I can't use the AM3 kit in the NH-D15. So there goes my Easter plans.


Your NH-D15 should have absolutely came with an am3+ backplate, thats what you need to use to use the am3 mounting bracket and hardware for the Noctua. Take off the am4, replace it with the Noctua am3 backplate and install. The only difference? The am4 can be mounted horizontally AND vertically (ie fan exhaust up or fan exhausting back). If you're missing an am3 backplate then somethings up.

I bought my nh-u14s in 2014 i think and i have all the hardware.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> True, but if you had no cooling solution at all then this was the most expedient way to get my build started and finished. Never had any Intel hardware so doubt I would ever need it in the future. The package says that the standard AM3/Intel kit is not free. You will have to pay for it. The cooler is now part of my cast off parts shelf.


Yea but its Noctua, if you message em im sure they'll send you the stuff for free anyways lol.


----------



## YpsiNine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> I think you missed the point I made, which is that if you have a cooler that comes with a back plate, you need to remove the back plate that comes with the motherboard before you can mount the new one that comes with your cooler.


I think you missed the point I made earlier, there is no back plate for AMD included with the Noctua NH-D15. It is also stated in the manual that you have to use the back plate of the motherboard.


----------



## Landm

Anyone else getting a bug with Core #X VID in HWiNFO where it won't update the state if you're in High Performance power plan? When I change to Balanced it updates normally, but in High Performance it gets stuck either on 1.550V if I booted with High Perf, or it gets stuck on whatever the V was when I changed back to High Perf.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YpsiNine*
> 
> I think you missed the point I made earlier, there is no back plate for AMD included with the Noctua NH-D15. It is also stated in the manual that you have to use the back plate of the motherboard.


yea i think im wrong as well, it uses factory backplates for am3/am4. Id say go to a local shop and see if they have one laying around. Could even check here and have someone ship you one, or just wait for your am4 kit


----------



## geoxile

1.4V on the core and 1.1V on the SOC are considered safe for 24/7 use right?


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> 1.4V on the core and 1.1V on the SOC are considered safe for 24/7 use right?


As long as it's well-cooled, yes.


----------



## [email protected]

Not tuned yet.


----------



## huyee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fliptrocity*
> 
> So, late last week i noticed that the bios was only listing 8GB's of RAM rather than the 16GB's I have installed.
> 
> Windows on the other hand detects that it has 16GB's of RAM but lists only 8GB's as "Usable".
> 
> I've got everything running at stock speeds and have tried the following:
> 
> Tried each stick of ram running by itself. Both work fine when by themselves
> I've tried A1 B1 configs as well as A2 B2 configs, both yield the same - 8GB in Bios, 16GB in windows with only 8GB's usable.
> Ran memtest which returned no errors.
> Updated from 0902 to 1002, no changes.
> Any suggestions on a fix or any idea what might be causing this?


Happened to be before on another machine. I fixed it by reseating the sticks until it see them both. Seem like you already did that. Maybe try increase dram voltage?


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Yeah just a hint that a little more volts are needed to get "completely" stable. Though I'm now just trying to get my day to day workload stable and so far 4 Ghz at +0.0575 seems to do that just fine.
> 
> What are you browsing when it BSODs? Graphics driver related? I experienced BSODs in certain situations where the GPU is involved (outlook hardware acceleration, realbench). Maybe browser hardware acceleration? Youtube videos or something?


Cleared the CMOS and lowered the OC from 3.7GHz to 3.6GHz and it's passing now, which is nice. I don't really need the performance so I'll probably leave it at 3.6GHz for now. I hope that fixes my BSODs too.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Cleared the CMOS and lowered the OC from 3.7GHz to 3.6GHz and it's passing now, which is nice. I don't really need the performance so I'll probably leave it at 3.6GHz for now. I hope that fixes my BSODs too.


If you cant do 3700 all cores (3800 really), you're better of leaving it stock as you'll hurt single core performance.

Edit: I dont think I've heard of any that cant do 3800 with very reasonable settings though.


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> If you cant do 3700 all cores (3800 really), you're better of leaving it stock as you'll hurt single core performance.
> 
> Edit: I dont think I've heard of any that cant do 3800 with very reasonable settings though.


I bought it for blender rendering so I probably won't be missing out on much. I'll try pushing it further at a later date.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> I bought it for blender rendering so I probably won't be missing out on much. I'll try pushing it further at a later date.


Which BIOS are you using? I could shoot you a profile that is fairly conservative that you could try.


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Which BIOS are you using? I could shoot you a profile that is fairly conservative that you could try.


0083. Since you insist I'm testing 3.8Ghz at core 1.4V/SOC 1.05V/ RAM 1.35V. Core and SOC are configured using offset voltage.

The Vdroop on the core is pretty high on y-cruncher. Max voltage is 1.406V but running at 1.325 - 1.34V. LLC is set to Auto.
SOC voltage is very stable at 1.05V and RAM ranges from 1.35 to 1.39 but generally runs at 1.37V.

The highest temp I saw was 66C. I don't see VRM temps anywhere in HWinfo. Maybe I'll try pushing it higher if it clears a few more passes of y-cruncher.


----------



## mackanz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> If you cant do 3700 all cores (3800 really), you're better of leaving it stock as you'll hurt single core performance.
> 
> Edit: I dont think I've heard of any that cant do 3800 with very reasonable settings though.


I'm afraid i might have the lemon you haven't seen yet. Wont go past 3.65 realbench stable no matter what vcore i give it. Heat isn't an issue. Having a hard time getting over 50c.
Haven't tried SOC over 0.9 yet though. Does it help on cpu overclock too and not just memory overclock?

CPu loadline calibration have no impact on cpu overclock right? Just to keep the vcore drop in check?

I have a feeling i am missing something obvious though.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Not tuned yet.


Hello

16GB x 2 nice.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Did not have issues today, multiple shutdowns and powerups tested. System used for gaming / office work / [email protected] and no issues. Then later tonight did just RAM strap changes with CB15 PB on/off and no issues, always 1x clean mobo post. Will aim to make it fall over tomorrow to get AMD CBS screenie.
> 
> @Ubardog
> 
> Yeah man sucks when this happens, strange I never had this issue for so many borked boots/OC setups. Anyhow was AOK today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @members
> 
> Those wishing to see collection of how RAM is effecting say benches I started a new section in my thread linked in sig. So far only Cinebench there with / without Performance bias for 3.8GHz with 3200MHz / 2933MHz / 2666MHz / 2400MHz / 2133MHz. Will aim to add some more bits there ASAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


@elmor

Well looks like this evenings tinkering highlighted above had some odd effect







. So as highlighted in quoted post above all good today, after "tinker"/bench runs I shut the rig off with my "known" good 3.8GHz 3200MHz C14 setup in UEFI. Win EVT log show 22:46 last entry, I booted up ~23:33, mobo power up > weird chirp from speaker > power down > 3x mobo run through Q-Codes without powering down > clean post beep > enter UEFI = 1.5V.

AMD CBS reset, manually set entries in Extreme Tweaker still there.

AMD_CBS_0081.zip 464k .zip file


Loaded optimised defaults now, gonna do flashback and setup base profile > base profile + 3200MHz C14 > 3.8GHz+ 3200MHz C14 as done last night.


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Well looks like this evenings tinkering highlighted above had some odd effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So as highlighted in quoted post above all good today, after "tinker"/bench runs I shut the rig off with my "known" good 3.8GHz 3200MHz C14 setup in UEFI. Win EVT log show 22:46 last entry, I booted up ~23:33, mobo power up > weird chirp from speaker > power down > 3x mobo run through Q-Codes without powering down > clean post beep > enter UEFI = 1.5V.
> 
> AMD CBS reset, manually set entries in Extreme Tweaker still there.
> 
> AMD_CBS_0081.zip 464k .zip file
> 
> 
> Loaded optimised defaults now, gonna do flashback and setup base profile > base profile + 3200MHz C14 > 3.8GHz+ 3200MHz C14 as done last night.


Please don't take this the wrong way, but im quite glad this has happened to you.

You seem to have a logical brain and can put Stat's and error to paper.
Hopefully you can make sense of it


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Mh okay then I'm even more clueless as to what it might be


Are you running the latest beta drivers for your Fury X?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> 0083. Since you insist I'm testing 3.8Ghz at core 1.4V/SOC 1.05V/ RAM 1.35V. Core and SOC are configured using offset voltage.
> 
> The Vdroop on the core is pretty high on y-cruncher. Max voltage is 1.406V but running at 1.325 - 1.34V. LLC is set to Auto.
> SOC voltage is very stable at 1.05V and RAM ranges from 1.35 to 1.39 but generally runs at 1.37V.
> 
> The highest temp I saw was 66C. I don't see VRM temps anywhere in HWinfo. Maybe I'll try pushing it higher if it clears a few more passes of y-cruncher.


Yea, there is a substantial amount of vdroop at load; even at LLC 2 I get 69mv but I think your vcore is likely fine for 3.8. If you havent done anything wild on the RAM side, .950 is likely fine there as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> I'm afraid i might have the lemon you haven't seen yet. Wont go past 3.65 realbench stable no matter what vcore i give it. Heat isn't an issue. Having a hard time getting over 50c.
> Haven't tried SOC over 0.9 yet though. Does it help on cpu overclock too and not just memory overclock?
> 
> CPu loadline calibration have no impact on cpu overclock right? Just to keep the vcore drop in check?
> 
> I have a feeling i am missing something obvious though.


LLC compensates for the vdroop, yes. It can help with an overclock as well; if you're at 1.45 vcore (hypothetical) and didnt want to go any higher, you could use LLC to counter the vdroop (and should in this case in my opinion). At 3.8, 1.35 should be enough under load for the vast majority of CPUs (likely somewhere around 1.42 in BIOS with LLC 2). As posted above, somewhere around .950 on the SOC seems to work well for me.


----------



## Fliptrocity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huyee*
> 
> Happened to be before on another machine. I fixed it by reseating the sticks until it see them both. Seem like you already did that. Maybe try increase dram voltage?


How many times did you try reseating?

I find it strange that windows recognizes the 16gb...

I'll try the DRAM voltage. What range is considered safe?


----------



## huyee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fliptrocity*
> 
> How many times did you try reseating?
> 
> I find it strange that windows recognizes the 16gb...
> 
> I'll try the DRAM voltage. What range is considered safe?


It was on a x99 deluxe and I had 4 sticks, only 2 were recognized. Not sure between the reseating and increasing voltage, one of those made it work.
I think 1.36 or 1.37 would be fine for daily use if it does work, but maybe someone else with more experiences can confirm it. I ran it with 1.36 until later bios for the board came around and was able to use XMP 2400 1.35v properly for 8 sticks.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Please don't take this the wrong way, but im quite glad this has happened to you.
> 
> You seem to have a logical brain and can put Stat's and error to paper.
> Hopefully you can make sense of it


No offence taken







. TBH I wanna experience the good and bad, hopefully with all of us sharing what happens the "product" improves







.


----------



## XEKong

Is there a setting that will take the power limit off XFR? When I run stock settings, it will hit 4.1 for a second then drops to 3.7. Cooling is not an issue under my loop. I do see a voltage spike up to 1.487 when it tries to go to high boost.

If I run only Cinibench R15 on single core, it locks in at 3.7ghz. My ram runs at 3200 CAS 14, but the board automatically sets my SOC voltage to 1.1 after the memory training reboot.

I think the amp draw wall is keeping my boost speeds down. Any suggestions?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEKong*
> 
> Is there a setting that will take the power limit off XFR? When I run stock settings, it will hit 4.1 for a second then drops to 3.7. Cooling is not an issue under my loop. I do see a voltage spike up to 1.487 when it tries to go to high boost.
> 
> If I run only Cinibench R15 on single core, it locks in at 3.7ghz. My ram runs at 3200 CAS 14, but the board automatically sets my SOC voltage to 1.1 after the memory training reboot.
> 
> I think the amp draw wall is keeping my boost speeds down. Any suggestions?


Thats how it works, pretty sure no one has seen xfr stick around to 3.9-4.1 for long periods of time. I honestly don't even see a point in it. Just OC to 3.8+ and reap the benefits, multi core running at 3.8+ is better then one core doing 4.1 and the other 3.7.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEKong*
> 
> Is there a setting that will take the power limit off XFR? When I run stock settings, it will hit 4.1 for a second then drops to 3.7. Cooling is not an issue under my loop. I do see a voltage spike up to 1.487 when it tries to go to high boost.
> 
> If I run only Cinibench R15 on single core, it locks in at 3.7ghz. My ram runs at 3200 CAS 14, but the board automatically sets my SOC voltage to 1.1 after the memory training reboot.
> 
> I think the amp draw wall is keeping my boost speeds down. Any suggestions?


The whole point of CPU boosting is to provide brief moments of higher performance to aid in everyday tasks, like opening an application. Since opening an application only takes a short while, the CPU can boost a single thread temporarily to get the job done quicker, then go back to normal. This makes the end-user experience "feel" better. The CPU wasn't meant to sustain boost. If you want permanent higher performance, you need to overclock. Or buy a faster CPU.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> AMD never promised or stated that their chips will support 3200mhz memory.


They also never promised or stated that their infinity fabric was complete ***** high latency problem unless you are running 3600mhz memory, lol


----------



## hotstocks

I'll just put this in the category of weird but good:

I am running a 117 BCLK and memory at 3430mhz Cas 16 100% stable.
I switched all the pci stuff to force GEN 3 on my 960 EvoNvme and Nvidia 1080 and everything just works fine.
I really thought I would get corrupt SSD or graphics, but nope.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Yea, there is a substantial amount of vdroop at load; even at LLC 2 I get 69mv but I think your vcore is likely fine for 3.8. If you havent done anything wild on the RAM side, .950 is likely fine there as well.
> LLC compensates for the vdroop, yes. It can help with an overclock as well; if you're at 1.45 vcore (hypothetical) and didnt want to go any higher, you could use LLC to counter the vdroop (and should in this case in my opinion). At 3.8, 1.35 should be enough under load for the vast majority of CPUs (likely somewhere around 1.42 in BIOS with LLC 2). As posted above, somewhere around .950 on the SOC seems to work well for me.


except using LLC is highly ill advised by the powers above us.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> The whole point of CPU boosting is to provide brief moments of higher performance to aid in everyday tasks, like opening an application. Since opening an application only takes a short while, the CPU can boost a single thread temporarily to get the job done quicker, then go back to normal. This makes the end-user experience "feel" better. The CPU wasn't meant to sustain boost. If you want permanent higher performance, you need to overclock. Or buy a faster CPU.


This is literally something that can be done with Pstate useage, except with every core for better sooper vroom power. I've noticed if it doesnt need all cores to do something, Pstate wont rev up all cores anyway so its practically the same thing except you can get all-core boosting when you need all cores.

Its why I don't understand why they couldn't have at least gotten a CCX worth of cores boost. I think it would put the architecture to its full potential if the boost would be on core 0-1 and 4-5. Even 0-3 simultaneous boost would be more effective at stock. But, that will probably make the TDP go up and they cant have that







.

I'm no engineer tho, it just seems like it would function better that way.

oh and XFR is pretty useless to overclockers anyway.


----------



## hotstocks

LLC is not ill advised if you know what you are doing. I've used it on countless systems and if it was that dangerous it wouldn't be in the bios. Sure if you are setting 1.5v with LLC 5 you are a moron, but running anything 1.425v or under with a little LLC is fine, just watch in hwinfo, if your maximum volts ever goes higher than you are comfortable with, decrease volt or LLC. I am on 1.425v LLC 3 and I never even see it get above 1.425v, most of the time it is at about 1.39v


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> LLC is not ill advised if you know what you are doing. I've used it on countless systems and if it was that dangerous it wouldn't be in the bios. Sure if you are setting 1.5v with LLC 5 you are a moron, but running anything 1.425v or under with a little LLC is fine, just watch in hwinfo, if your maximum volts ever goes higher than you are comfortable with, decrease volt or LLC. I am on 1.425v LLC 3 and I never even see it get above 1.425v, most of the time it is at about 1.39v


nonono, Raja, elmor, and the stilit all each advise against using LLC. Its more about things you cant see happening when you use LLC, such as higher strain on the FETs, the spikes after the load is removed that can go well above what you set it to be, and the 'ringing'. It was some odd pages back where there was another hot discussion about LLC usage and why we should stick to just raising the voltage to where we need to counter Vdroop.

Not telling you not to do it, even i'm still at LLC 2. I'm just saying its ill advised.


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> LLC is not ill advised if you know what you are doing. I've used it on countless systems and if it was that dangerous it wouldn't be in the bios. Sure if you are setting 1.5v with LLC 5 you are a moron, but running anything 1.425v or under with a little LLC is fine, just watch in hwinfo, if your maximum volts ever goes higher than you are comfortable with, decrease volt or LLC. I am on 1.425v LLC 3 and I never even see it get above 1.425v, most of the time it is at about 1.39v


Is 1.425V a 24/7 OC?


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> This is literally something that can be done with Pstate useage, except with every core for better sooper vroom power. I've noticed if it doesnt need all cores to do something, Pstate wont rev up all cores anyway so its practically the same thing except you can get all-core boosting when you need all cores.
> 
> Its why I don't understand why they couldn't have at least gotten a CCX worth of cores boost. I think it would put the architecture to its full potential if the boost would be on core 0-1 and 4-5. Even 0-3 simultaneous boost would be more effective at stock. But, that will probably make the TDP go up and they cant have that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm no engineer tho, it just seems like it would function better that way.
> 
> oh and XFR is pretty useless to overclockers anyway.


Because it's not about "sooper vroom power". It's about completing a single task in a short time. If you open Chrome, and it XFR's one thread to 4.1GHz to open Chrome faster, the end-user will think "Hey! That opened fast!". They WON'T think, "Why did only 1 thread go to 4.1GHz?! Why didn't they all?!" You need to think like a typical computer user, and not like an overclocking obsessed techie.

Your CPU spends the VAST majority of it's life waiting on you to do something. Opening apps and stuff create spikes in usage. Then while you read the website, it sits and waits again. It's those spikes that benefit GREATLY from core boosting and and XFR.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Because it's not about "sooper vroom power". It's about completing a single task in a short time. If you open Chrome, and it XFR's one thread to 4.1GHz to open Chrome faster, the end-user will think "Hey! That opened fast!". They WON'T think, "Why did only 1 thread go to 4.1GHz?! Why didn't they all?!" You need to think like a typical computer user, and not like an overclocking obsessed techie.
> 
> Your CPU spends the VAST majority of it's life waiting on you to do something. Opening apps and stuff create spikes in usage. Then while you read the website, it sits and waits again. It's those spikes that benefit GREATLY from core boosting and and XFR.


The typical computer user isn't using monitoring software or overclocking in the first place. They probably aren't even building their PC's themselves either, goin streight to Ibuypower or something and never looking at a bios screen. And when you make use of P-states to change your clock, you get that down-clock and down-volt when your computer is waiting for you to do something as well. That is why it is literally the same thing and XFR/boost could be better than what it is.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> The typical computer user isn't using monitoring software or overclocking in the first place. Those people all buy Dells. And when you make use of P-states to change your clock, you get that down-clock and down-volt when your computer is waiting for you to do something as well. That is why it is literally the same thing and XFR/boost could be better than what it is.


You don't think Ryzen will be put in Dells? And it's not "literally the same thing". P-states change based on load to mitigate power usage. XFR throws all that to the wind to get a brief, controlled, overclock. And XFR only happens when a single thread is being loaded. P-states can change regardless of thread counts.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> You don't think Ryzen will be put in Dells? And it's not "literally the same thing". P-states change based on load to mitigate power usage. XFR throws all that to the wind to get a brief, controlled, overclock. And XFR only happens when a single thread is being loaded. P-states can change regardless of thread counts.


Of course, and that is usually better.

At stock XFR and boost give _ME_, emphasis on me, somewhat over 4100mhz boost. Cool. But in my observation that boost doesn't always get applied to everything single core, just little mundane things like as you say opening a web page. its never anything constant, and that is why it lacks. Take CPU-Z for instance. Single core score won't be the score 4100+mhz will give me, it will be the score 3700mhz non-boost will give me. But its supposed to boost single core right? what happened there? The boost is lacking in such reguards. Will it boost 4100mhz for cinnebench single core? probably not, thats not mundane enough.

Pstate OCing to 4100mhz, I get that 4100mhz score and still only one core is actively boosted to 4100mhz while that is happening, the rest stay at the 2400mhz downclock. Then multi-core starts happening and I get the much more desired all boost.

And I do understand that they do it the way they do it to keep that TDP at or very close to the advertised 95w, which is another thing out the window to overclockers anyway.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Of course, and that is usually better.
> 
> At stock XFR and boost give _ME_, emphasis on me, somewhat over 4100mhz boost. Cool. But in my observation that boost doesn't always get applied to everything single core, just little mundane things like as you say opening a web page. its never anything constant, and that is why it lacks. Take CPU-Z for instance. Single core score won't be the score 4100+mhz will give me, it will be the score 3700mhz non-boost will give me. But its supposed to boost single core right? what happened there? Another reason the boost is lacking.
> 
> Pstate OCing to 4100mhz, I get that 4100mhz score and still only one core is actively boosted to 4100mhz while that is happening, the rest stay at the 2400mhz downclock. Then multi-core starts happening and I get the much more desired all boost.
> 
> And I do understand that they do it the way they do it to keep that TDP at or very close to the advertised 95w, which is another thing out the window to overclockers anyway.


You're thinking about this totally wrong. It's not designed to sustain the XFR frequency. AMD isn't selling you a 4.1GHz CPU, then purposely gimping it to 3.7GHz to save watts. They're selling you a 3.7GHz CPU, and giving you the added benefit of brief bursts of speed. They could've just as easily said - 3.7GHz. Period. No boost. No XFR. No nothing. If you want 4.1GHz, pay us $200 more for the hyper-binned 4.1Ghz variant.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> You're thinking about this totally wrong. It's not designed to sustain the XFR frequency. AMD isn't selling you a 4.1GHz CPU, then purposely gimping it to 3.7GHz to save watts. They're selling you a 3.7GHz CPU, and giving you the added benefit of brief bursts of speed. They could've just as easily said - 3.7GHz. Period. No boost. No XFR. No nothing. If you want 4.1GHz, pay us $200 more for the hyper-binned 4.1Ghz variant.


I'm already in agreement with you on that, but I'm not in agreement on letting it function in such a limited fashion. Boosts are pretty much worthless as is and you're not likely to notice the difference, as an every-day PC user who doesn't use monitoring software or look at bios screens on a constant basis. So as you say they may as well not have had the boost at all and sold $500 processors that just do 3700, it just looks prettier in advertisement with some sort of boost mechanism.


----------



## Reikoji

And honestly, XFR as its advertised should have removed our needs to go and set manual overclocks. "increase frequency as thermal conditions allow". That right there means I should have been at 4100mhz on all cores without having to do anything in bios at all, besides fix memory timings, easy. That is how I took it before Ryzen was released, and its quite disappointing. My cooling solution clearly allows me to do 4150mhz on all cores, but XFR didn't give me that.

Perhaps as the architecture matures Ryzen will become better at that.


----------



## GoneToPlaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Not tuned yet.


Wow that is amazing! How did you get the latencies so low? Can you give details on your voltages and other settings?


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Not true. I purchased the Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4 cooler from Amazon back on 14 March while I waited for Corsair to ship their AM4 backplate. This is the Special Edition version of the NH-D15 and does not have the AM3 parts or any Intel parts. Only for AM4.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01NC06ZYT/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


it is true as i was talking about the regular d15/d15s.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> And honestly, XFR as its advertised should have removed our needs to go and set manual overclocks. "increase frequency as thermal conditions allow". That right there means I should have been at 4100mhz on all cores without having to do anything in bios at all, besides fix memory timings, easy. That is how I took it before Ryzen was released, and its quite disappointing. My cooling solution clearly allows me to do 4150mhz on all cores, but XFR didn't give me that.
> 
> Perhaps as the architecture matures Ryzen will become better at that.


XFR DOES work all the time, but not in conjunction with boost clocks. My 1700X (rated at 3.4GHz) will cruise at 3.5GHz on all cores all day long. The 100MHz XFR is added to the base clock. Single cores will jump to 3.8GHz under load, and single threads to 3.9Ghz sometimes (with both boost AND XFR).


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> XFR DOES work all the time, but not in conjunction with boost clocks. My 1700X (rated at 3.4GHz) will cruise at 3.5GHz on all cores all day long. The 100MHz XFR is added to the base clock. Single cores will jump to 3.8GHz under load, and single threads to 3.9Ghz sometimes (with both boost AND XFR).


XFR works all the time yes, i'm referring to the boost not working all the time when the boost technically should be applied.


----------



## Merboe

Win10 Pro (+creator)
C6H BIOS: 0083
Ryzen 1800X
Corsair H60 push-pull setup watercooled
OC: No OC, standard settings.
----
I was following this thread even before I bought the whole setup and I am happy to get so much info on this, great work, guys!
But I have some troubles that I seem to not be able to fix as it might be software problem, maybe you know something:

1) My temperatures have been fluctuating since the beginning, even without the creators update I've had a picture like this:


It randomly spikes between 41°C and 59°C I can't see a pattern, as the frequency doesn't change (according to the Suite software).
I tried other programs to read out the temps and they show the same behaviour. Every once in a while I can get to stabilize around 42°C, but I can't figure out when that happens.

Also, when I turn up the fans to full speed the temps rise mysteriously instead of going down. And the same pattern stays.

Are those temperature fluctuations normal? Is there anything I can do about it? What is going on with my board?

2) While re-calibrating the fans (cause the board seems to randomly get the idea of my fans being changed), the board shut down all fans at once, including the water pump (always happens at 80% calibration) and then sits there until it overheats. At first I didn't recognize, but then the pc shut down. When I booted again, everything was working and I got the "CPU temp too high" message. It cooled down and so far I guess there's been no damage caused by this. But this shouldn't happen on stock settings with a software that comes with the mainboard. Also fan profiles get lost everytime the fans "get changed".

I know I could ask ASUS customer support, but I guess you guys know more about this.
And again, I just run this thing on stock settings, trying to figure out what temperature it actually idles on and how I can get it to idle below 40°C.
But so far, it just does what it wants, which is frustrating.
Never had these problems before on the FX-8350 and that one did run on oc...

I'm pretty new to this, so I guess I could be doing something wrong. But I checked everything, coolers, no bubbles in the cooling paste, pump ist running at 100% all the time, fans are good, I don't know. Room temp is about 20-24°C so it shouldn't really fluctuate or heat up that much without being under load.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> I'm afraid i might have the lemon you haven't seen yet. Wont go past 3.65 realbench stable no matter what vcore i give it. Heat isn't an issue. Having a hard time getting over 50c.
> Haven't tried SOC over 0.9 yet though. Does it help on cpu overclock too and not just memory overclock?
> 
> CPu loadline calibration have no impact on cpu overclock right? Just to keep the vcore drop in check?
> 
> I have a feeling i am missing something obvious though.


My first 1700x was very similar to this, just slightly better at most. Of course in my feeble efforts to make it something it was not, zapped the hell out of it (1.8v electrocution) only to make it worst







. Now I would recommend testing it at stock, if it does not pass testing - RMA it or exchange it if you can. Now if you overvolted it like I did, hang it on the wall as a reminder to triple and quadruple check everything you do.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merboe*
> 
> Win10 Pro (+creator)
> C6H BIOS: 0083
> Ryzen 1800X
> Corsair H60 push-pull setup watercooled
> OC: No OC, standard settings.
> ----
> I was following this thread even before I bought the whole setup and I am happy to get so much info on this, great work, guys!
> But I have some troubles that I seem to not be able to fix as it might be software problem, maybe you know something:
> 
> 1) My temperatures have been fluctuating since the beginning, even without the creators update I've had a picture like this:
> 
> 
> It randomly spikes between 41°C and 59°C I can't see a pattern, as the frequency doesn't change (according to the Suite software).
> I tried other programs to read out the temps and they show the same behaviour. Every once in a while I can get to stabilize around 42°C, but I can't figure out when that happens.
> 
> Also, when I turn up the fans to full speed the temps rise mysteriously instead of going down. And the same pattern stays.
> 
> Are those temperature fluctuations normal? Is there anything I can do about it? What is going on with my board?
> 
> 2) While re-calibrating the fans (cause the board seems to randomly get the idea of my fans being changed), the board shut down all fans at once, including the water pump (always happens at 80% calibration) and then sits there until it overheats. At first I didn't recognize, but then the pc shut down. When I booted again, everything was working and I got the "CPU temp too high" message. It cooled down and so far I guess there's been no damage caused by this. But this shouldn't happen on stock settings with a software that comes with the mainboard. Also fan profiles get lost everytime the fans "get changed".
> 
> I know I could ask ASUS customer support, but I guess you guys know more about this.
> And again, I just run this thing on stock settings, trying to figure out what temperature it actually idles on and how I can get it to idle below 40°C.
> But so far, it just does what it wants, which is frustrating.
> Never had these problems before on the FX-8350 and that one did run on oc...
> 
> I'm pretty new to this, so I guess I could be doing something wrong. But I checked everything, coolers, no bubbles in the cooling paste, pump ist running at 100% all the time, fans are good, I don't know. Room temp is about 20-24°C so it shouldn't really fluctuate or heat up that much without being under load.


That has been a thing since earlier bios. I don't think it has to do with the Motherboard, but instead with processes happening in the backround. I took time to watch it and it does eventually die down and finally idle. It's particularly annoying when you have your fans basing their speeds off of CPU temp.

I have not witnessed the fan calibration issue yet. AI suite 3 Fan Expert 4?


----------



## mackanz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> My first 1700x was very similar to this, just slightly better at most. Of course in my feeble efforts to make it something it was not, zapped the hell out of it (1.8v electrocution) only to make it worst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Now I would recommend testing it at stock, if it does not pass testing - RMA it or exchange it if you can. Now if you overvolted it like I did, hang it on the wall as a reminder to triple and quadruple everything you do.


Your second, was it a lot beter?


----------



## Merboe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> That has been a thing since earlier bios. I don't think it has to do with the Motherboard, but instead with processes happening in the backround. I took time to watch it and it does eventually die down and finally idle. It's particularly annoying when you have your fans basing their speeds off of CPU temp.


So are those real temperatures or just random spikes of the sensor value?

I'd like to know if my CPU is actually running those chaotic patterns of temps or if it maybe just idles at 42°C or even lower / higher and the software just shows these fluctuations.
If I let it sit it randomly comes down to 41°C, right now it is stable at that. But still there's random spikes. And the fun part is: I turn up the fans to try and cool it down even more and the temps just go back up to 50°C or spiking even higher immediately. But never getting lower than 41°C.

Edit: Yes, AI suite 3 Fan Expert 4. I'm running 4 be quiet! fans and the H60 waterpump.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merboe*
> 
> So are those real temperatures or just random spikes of the sensor value?
> 
> I'd like to know if my CPU is actually running those chaotic patterns of temps or if it maybe just idles at 42°C or even lower / higher and the software just shows these fluctuations.
> If I let it sit it randomly comes down to 41°C, right now it is stable at that. But still there's random spikes. And the fun part is: I turn up the fans to try and cool it down even more and the temps just go back up to 50°C or spiking even higher immediately. But never getting lower than 41°C.


I would believe its actual temp. As i said some backround processes we run could cause it to happen. Watching CPU useage, there is evidence of useage when the spikes occur, so its not just spiking when cpu is doing nothing.


----------



## Merboe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I would believe its actual temp. As i said some backround processes we run could cause it to happen. Watching CPU useage, there is evidence of useage when the spikes occur, so its not just spiking when cpu is doing nothing.


Seems just a bit high for me to get a 41°C idle and then have it jump to 58°C in a second and then flipping back & forth like crazy until it comes back to 41°C eventually.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merboe*
> 
> Seems just a bit high for me to get a 41°C idle and then have it jump to 58°C in a second and then flipping back & forth like crazy until it comes back to 41°C eventually.


As an Update, I closed nearly all of my tasks from the task tray and it practically stopped spiking, most of which were programs that update regularly, including Ai suite 3. I can guess that one is the culprit. Its a possible effect of having multipe softwares that monitor the same things. I wouldn't worry about it too much.

Corsair Link is another piece that I know uses CPU way too much. That one drops my benchmark scores. Gotta close it before I do that stuff.


----------



## Kildar

For those of you with RGB Issues. Try this....

Install version Aura V1.04.29 from the ROG MAXIMUS IX HERO support page.

Run and click default and apply.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> Your second, was it a lot beter?


Like night and day to a certain extent. Second one does 4ghz with cpu volts set at 1.425v using offset with LLC 2, 100% load cpu voltage is @ 1.375 stable as a rock. I just don't have good enough cooling yet for that speed so running it at 3875mhz now with cpu set at 1.375v LLC2, probably could go lower. Still I could have gotten a 1700x just like the first one, more a crap shoot than anything else. If you did not damage your cpu and it is not stable at stock (mine was), I would return it for another one. Regardless if it is stable at stock, it is still a very powerful cpu.


----------



## Merboe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> As an Update, I closed nearly all of my tasks from the task tray and it practically stopped spiking, most of which were programs that update regularly, including Ai suite 3. I can guess that one is the culprit. Its a possible effect of having multipe softwares that monitor the same things. I wouldn't worry about it too much.
> 
> Corsair Link is another piece that I know uses CPU way too much. That one drops my benchmark scores. Gotta close it before I do that stuff.


I don't have Corsair link.


Looks like this. Not too much going on and the frequency hovers around that value. The bottom looks the same all the time, but the temp sometimes gets stable, sometimes spikes for no reason. I thought it would be possible to lock the frequency to a certain speed and maybe then the temp changes won't occur that much. At least then I could work with some fixed values...


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merboe*
> 
> I don't have Corsair link.
> 
> 
> Looks like this. Not too much going on and the frequency hovers around that value. The bottom looks the same all the time, but the temp sometimes gets stable, sometimes spikes for no reason. I thought it would be possible to lock the frequency to a certain speed and maybe then the temp changes won't occur that much. At least then I could work with some fixed values...


It was just an example of something that could cause those spikes. What other software do you have open that monitors MB values? Or that does anything when you aren't looking. BTW network useage also causes cpu useage which gives those spikes.


----------



## Merboe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> It was just an example of something that could cause those spikes. What other software do you have open that monitors MB values? Or that does anything when you aren't looking.


- Suite 3.
- Sonic Studio 3
- NV Experience
- antivirus software

that's all I have running atm.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merboe*
> 
> - Suite 3.
> - Sonic Studio 3
> - NV Experience
> - antivirus software
> 
> that's all I have running atm.


Try closing suite 3 and sonic studio 3 and see if those spikes persist.


----------



## Merboe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Try closing suite 3 and sonic studio 3 and see if those spikes persist.




interesting...it goes down to 37°C idle with full fans (instead of 41°C) and it remains stable at that until I do something...
That sounds more like what I wanted it to be...so I guess it's the suite software that's messed up...

Sonic Studio won't even start anymore now.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merboe*
> 
> 
> 
> interesting...it goes down to 37°C idle with full fans (instead of 41°C) and it remains stable at that until I do something...
> That sounds more like what I wanted it to be...so I guess it's the suite software that's messed up...
> 
> Sonic Studio won't even start anymore now.


i figured it would be suite 3. Many just unistall it due to its clunkyness, but i still find it useful. It updates readings real slowly, but apparently too aggressively. Can probably get sonic studio restarted with a reboot.


----------



## Merboe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> i figured it would be suite 3. Many just unistall it due to its clunkyness, but i still find it useful. It updates readings real slowly, but apparently too aggressively. Can probably get sonic studio restarted with a reboot.


Yes, I would like to have the fan control & a temperature gauge just on my desktop or in the taskbar. That'd be the easiest thing. Because I want to monitor temps while running some games or doing 3D stuff, just to see how much of an impact it actually has. But with jumps like this on idle, I can't do anything reliable. Guess I'll have to look for a different software or wait until suite gets updated.

Thanks!


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @members
> 
> Those wishing to see collection of how RAM is effecting say benches I started a new section in my thread linked in sig. So far only Cinebench there with / without Performance bias for 3.8GHz with 3200MHz / 2933MHz / 2666MHz / 2400MHz / 2133MHz. Will aim to add some more bits there ASAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Good Information and good work, gup, all your effort is appreciated.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merboe*
> 
> Yes, I would like to have the fan control & a temperature gauge just on my desktop or in the taskbar. That'd be the easiest thing. Because I want to monitor temps while running some games or doing 3D stuff, just to see how much of an impact it actually has. But with jumps like this on idle, I can't do anything reliable. Guess I'll have to look for a different software or wait until suite gets updated.
> 
> Thanks!


If you dont have HWinfo yet you should dload it.

https://www.hwinfo.com/

Since my KBD has LCD screen i monitor stuff with that.


----------



## hotstocks

This platform is goofy as hell. I will try and report back over the weekend when I get max stable ram and cpu overclocks, but I started 2 weeks ago with a 1700 on 1002 bios and never changed the bios. I also have 8X2 G.Skill Tridentz 3600 C16 B-die. I just got an 1800x and this is looking bad and weird.

Results:
1700 Memory ran completely fine at 104,108,109,110, 117 BCLKs up to 3430mhz ddr 16-16-16-16-36 perfectly stable. But REFUSED to run at 3200mhz no matter what I tried!
1800x Memory will ONLY run at 3200mhz. ANY BCLK overclocking at all makes memory drop down to like 2126mhz and Cas 15, WTH? I changed NOTHING BUT THE CPU. The cpu is what is dictating what your memory will run at. I can't believe this, but if true I will have to decide between a 3.9ghz 1700 with 3430 memory or a 1800x with 3200 memory but hopefully 4 or 4.1 ghz, will take some testing. This is all incredible odd and I might flash to bios 81 to see if my memory will go any higher than 3200 like it did before.
Or is there something I am missing, like after I swapped the cpus I have to set something in the bios or do something to retrain the memory? Usually all I had to do was his reset 3 or 4 times on a faild 0d and then it would just retrain and go back to the 3430mhz I was running at 100% stable.

P.S. If it matters, the 1700 is Malaysia and the new 1800X is China


----------



## Merboe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> If you dont have HWinfo yet you should dload it.
> 
> https://www.hwinfo.com/
> 
> Since my KBD has LCD screen i monitor stuff with that.


HWinfo has the same fluctuations as Suite 3 has, I just tried the latest update today, still jumps around like crazy.
Tctl is 39 - 58C on idle.
CPU (under C6H column) is 44 - 63C idle.
CPU (socket) is 44 - 64C idle

and none of them matches up with the other.

so I am as confused as before...^^


----------



## Reikoji

I havent had many spikes with HWinfo running as the only monitor.

Wait CPU (Socket) jumps up like that for you too? Mines is practically stationary in all cases, and never exceeded CPU temp.


----------



## r4m0n

OK, finally had time to finish my build and start with OC testing.

Specs: 1800X, 64GB RAM (4x16GB, F4-3200C14Q-64GVR), custom WC rig with CPU+GPU (980 Ti) ending with the radiator in front of my AC unit.

First tried to get the RAM up to spec. Failed to boot at 140 BCLK (GPU didn't like it), got it to boot on 120 BCLK, 3200 and CAS 14, but it wasn't stable in IBT with up to 1.45v DDR, 1.15v SOC and quite relaxed timings.

Left the BCLK back to 100 and the RAM on 2666 and started playing with the CPU instead. Working with P-States, vCore on offset:

4.0GHz - Fully stable, auto vcore, no offset
4.1GHz - boots at +25mv, IBT Very High stable at +112mv (vCore up to 1.439)
4.15GHz - boots at +150mv, CPU-Z and CB15 bench-able, IBT unstable
4.2GHz - boots at +175mv, CPU-Z and CB15 bench-able, IBT unstable
4.25GHz - boots at +175mv, CPU-Z bench-able, can't handle CB15
4.3GHz - boots at +175mv, unbench-able

Anything over 4.1GHz gets the vCore above 1.45v, so I'll probably stick with 4.1GHz as my daily config. At +175mv I was hitting 1.52v+ on vCore, so I wasn't comfortable trying even to bench on that. Might try again later just to get a CB15 @ 4.3GHz 

Next I'll be trying to get that 4.1GHz with 120BCLK and try to get my memory to work properly at 3200... Not going to be easy.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> OK, finally had time to finish my build and start with OC testing.
> 
> Specs: 1800X, 64GB RAM (4x16GB, F4-3200C14Q-64GVR), custom WC rig with CPU+GPU (980 Ti) ending with the radiator in front of my AC unit.
> 
> First tried to get the RAM up to spec. Failed to boot at 140 BCLK (GPU didn't like it), got it to boot on 120 BCLK, 3200 and CAS 14, but it wasn't stable in IBT with up to 1.45v DDR, 1.15v SOC and quite relaxed timings.
> 
> Left the BCLK back to 100 and the RAM on 2666 and started playing with the CPU instead. Working with P-States, vCore on offset:
> 
> 4.0GHz - Fully stable, auto vcore, no offset
> 4.1GHz - boots at +25mv, IBT Very High stable at +112mv (vCore up to 1.439)
> 4.15GHz - boots at +150mv, CPU-Z and CB15 bench-able, IBT unstable
> 4.2GHz - boots at +175mv, CPU-Z and CB15 bench-able, IBT unstable
> 4.25GHz - boots at +175mv, CPU-Z bench-able, can't handle CB15
> 4.3GHz - boots at +175mv, unbench-able
> 
> Anything over 4.1GHz gets the vCore above 1.45v, so I'll probably stick with 4.1GHz as my daily config. At +175mv I was hitting 1.52v+ on vCore, so I wasn't comfortable trying even to bench on that. Might try again later just to get a CB15 @ 4.3GHz
> 
> Next I'll be trying to get that 4.1GHz with 120BCLK and try to get my memory to work properly at 3200... Not going to be easy.


You pretty much have one of the good ones if you can 4ghz on auto voltage.









Since ours is pretty much the same (cept i havent bothered with passed 4.2ghz), your 4.15ghz should be stable with 1.5v if you become willing. 2nd option is 1.45v and LLC 3, but use of LLC isn't recomended. Not sure about with IBT tho, I dont use that.


----------



## Fliptrocity

Holy crap... it's just one thing after another with this board.

It won't load into BIOS at all now... it'll load into windows just fine but hit DEL/F2 during boot just yields a black screen and a d0 error code.

Tried flashback from 1002 to 0902, no changes.

This board is a ticking time bomb, from the day i got it, it's functionality has slowly been degrading.

Anyone else able to get into their bios after not being able to get into their bios?


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fliptrocity*
> 
> Holy crap... it's just one thing after another with this board.
> 
> It won't load into BIOS at all now... it'll load into windows just fine but hit DEL/F2 during boot just yields a black screen and a d0 error code.
> 
> Tried flashback from 1002 to 0902, no changes.
> 
> This board is a ticking time bomb, from the day i got it, it's functionality has slowly been degrading.
> 
> Anyone else able to get into their bios after not being able to get into their bios?


I think some of the CPU configs can still get stuck even with BIOS reflashing. Try the following: unplug the PSU, hold down the BIOS reset button on the back for 15s+ and then power it back again. If that still doesn't work, you can try removing your RAM and CPU from the board, giving it a few minutes and replacing again. if THAT doesn't work, it's time to RMA that board.


----------



## Fliptrocity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> I think some of the CPU configs can still get stuck even with BIOS reflashing. Try the following: unplug the PSU, hold down the BIOS reset button on the back for 15s+ and then power it back again. If that still doesn't work, you can try removing your RAM and CPU from the board, giving it a few minutes and replacing again. if THAT doesn't work, it's time to RMA that board.


I'll give that a go. Thanks!


----------



## Merboe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I havent had many spikes with HWinfo running as the only monitor.
> 
> Wait CPU (Socket) jumps up like that for you too? Mines is practically stationary in all cases, and never exceeded CPU temp.


Yupp.


and the socket is higher than tctl.
Watching it over a longer period of time, it jumps just the same as the tctl, but it's 5°C higher.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merboe*
> 
> Yupp.
> 
> 
> and the socket is higher than tctl.


I've never seen that from anyones screenshots. Mine is sitting at 27c with Tctl at 37c right now.

I'm not sure what would be causing that, besides a faulty MB sensor or seating of the processor maybe.


----------



## Merboe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I've never seen that from anyones screenshots. Mine is sitting at 27c with Tctl at 37c right now.
> 
> I'm not sure what would be causing that, besides a faulty MB sensor or seating of the processor maybe.


Can you mount the CPU wrong and it's still working?
I always thought there's only one sensor in the bottom of the socket...then this would just be a software glitch (bios?)


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merboe*
> 
> Can you mount the CPU wrong and it's still working?
> I always thought there's only one sensor in the bottom of the socket...then this would just be a software glitch (bios?)


oh you can seat it wrong, but you have to be really skilled in order to do so. Possibly bios glitch, tho first one I've seen with just CPU (Socket) raging hot. What bios are you running?


----------



## Merboe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> oh you can seat it wrong, but you have to be really skilled in order to do so. Possibly bios glitch, tho first one I've seen with just CPU (Socket) raging hot. What bios are you running?


0083
04/07/2017


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merboe*
> 
> 0083
> 04/07/2017


I suppose try flashing 0081 or 0082, and if it persists it may be a board issue. probably not a major board issue if you can ignore it, its just unlikely that the socket is actually hotter than the cpu.


----------



## Merboe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I suppose try flashing 0081 or 0082, and if it persists it may be a board issue. probably not a major board issue if you can ignore it, its just unlikely that the socket is actually hotter than the cpu.


I'll try that and see what happens.
The values should remain stable in the BIOS itself, right?
Because there is no background stuff running. So it shouldn't move at all, I guess...


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Well looks like this evenings tinkering highlighted above had some odd effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So as highlighted in quoted post above all good today, after "tinker"/bench runs I shut the rig off with my "known" good 3.8GHz 3200MHz C14 setup in UEFI. Win EVT log show 22:46 last entry, I booted up ~23:33, mobo power up > weird chirp from speaker > power down > 3x mobo run through Q-Codes without powering down > clean post beep > enter UEFI = 1.5V.
> 
> AMD CBS reset, manually set entries in Extreme Tweaker still there.
> 
> AMD_CBS_0081.zip 464k .zip file
> 
> 
> Loaded optimised defaults now, gonna do flashback and setup base profile > base profile + 3200MHz C14 > 3.8GHz+ 3200MHz C14 as done last night.


Your DRAM fails to train from cold boot and causes AMD CBS settings to reset, including P-states. BIOS is not aware of failed DRAM training and has all other settings still intact, meaning you get default voltage + your specified offset. Not sure what we can do about that at this point. Future updates might help with the cold boot issue and maybe a reliable way to detect DRAM training failures. It's also possible to have a fixed P-states. An alternative at this point would be an OS application which applies your P-state settings (FID/VID).


----------



## finalheaven

@gupsterg

Raise your SOC volts. It fixed my cold boot up issues. I never had trouble rebooting, but cold boots were a problem until I raised my SOC.


----------



## Merboe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I suppose try flashing 0081 or 0082, and if it persists it may be a board issue. probably not a major board issue if you can ignore it, its just unlikely that the socket is actually hotter than the cpu.


0081:


0082:


Both are the same.
In BIOS itself the Hardware monitor CPU temp (right side) starts at 60°C while the left side (monitor tab) starts at 70°C, then they fluctuate both back & forth. Hardware monitor side is slower but catches up eventually between 52 - 62°C.

So it's still there...
Do you know where those two sensors are?


----------



## DarkHollow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> [...]


So the official bios works pretty well, even allows my ****ty 2400Mhz Crucial 16Gb kit to hit 2666Mhz with tighter timings. Out of the new ones though, first I tested 82 since many people said it was the best for them. It was trash for my RAM as was 81. Played with settings and still nothing. Refused to boot at anything even more than a hair over 2400. 79 however is just as good as the official bios for my RAM. I haven't tried pushing it further yet but it's better than any of the others for my parts.

The Aura LEDs still stay on ignoring my settings when it's off though. Other than that it's currently pretty annoying when the OC fails (or the RAM won't boot) and it resets the p-states. They do however save in the OC profile so saving/restoring is pretty easy if annoying.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> My personal opinion is that none of the X sku's are worth the money if you intend to overclock. In the end, the realistic outcome is about 100mhz. If the chance of squeezing another 100mhz is worth the money, go for it.


I decided to spend the extra $20 (thanks to Micro Center's bundle pricing) to get the 1700x because of the fact that based on the info from Silicon Lottery, it looked like a 1700x had/has a better chance of clocking a bit higher and even if it doesn't it should take less voltage. Well worth it when the difference was that small. If it had been more I would have skipped it and got the 1700 instead.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merboe*
> 
> 0081:
> 
> 
> 0082:
> 
> 
> Both are the same.
> In BIOS itself the Hardware monitor CPU temp (right side) starts at 60°C while the left side (monitor tab) starts at 70°C, then they fluctuate both back & forth. Hardware monitor side is slower but catches up eventually between 52 - 62°C.
> 
> So it's still there...
> Do you know where those two sensors are?


I unfortunately do not. My guess is the CPU socket temp sensor is most likely on the back of the board in the center area of the backplate, or part of the socket. Another more technical than I would know for sure.


----------



## elmor

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I unfortunately do not. My guess is the CPU socket temp sensor is most likely on the back of the board in the center area of the backplate, or part of the socket. Another more technical than I would know for sure.


CPU Socket Thermistor is located here


----------



## haryadiaja

@elmor do you have more bios update for us to play with this weekend?


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haryadiaja*
> 
> @elmor do you have more bios update for us to play with this weekend?


One more day added to the counter







(For those who keep count it's at +2 right now, you guys are doing better than I thought)


----------



## CeltPC

I am using a 4 GHz P-state overclock, no LLC, The issue I am having is that now although I can see the the various core clocks fluctuating, some at minimum, some at 4 GHz, etc, even with minimal demand going on if only one or two cores are above minimum, I see maximum core voltage being used. Light system demand triggers all eight core frequencies to go to 4GHz.

This basically negates one of the prime rationales for using P-states. How can I get P-states to be less "aggressive" in the threshold to kick into full bore, and how do I get less voltage to be used when the system is basically loafing while using a browser, etc.?

Is this the reason for all the P-states, to be able to make transitions to be more gradual?

Is this impossible to do anyway, sense apparently that mean being able to set up P-state VID for each state, which I guess does not function yet?

Right now I have only the 0 P-state set, all others are left to auto.


----------



## arang

finally my com is stable at [email protected] with LLC3
should i change to LLC2 with some +v ? or safe with this setting ?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> One more day added to the counter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (For those who keep count it's at +2 right now, you guys are doing better than I thought)


Tricky this one since he not asked for May update









Btw Bumping my VDDP to 0.96 stabilized my system where no other setting did. Spend whole evenign yesterday and managed to get it down to use Pstate OC and LLC2 so got same load volts as on llc3. Idle higher before pc drops the clock but that does not matter. Now only gotta wait for fix of P02 setting someday hehe


----------



## Bmxant

I'm getting a bunch of the WHEA-Logger ID 19 entries, but I'm not overclocked. The only change I've made was upping the SoC voltage to 1.125 when I was having black screen issues during the first few days after putting the build together.

Is it possible that it's the ram volts being too low as I'm still running this Trident Z at 2133Mhz while I wait for a newer bios? (running 0902 atm)

Thanks


----------



## Clukos

What is the best multiplier to use on memory with the latest bios, getting my mobo/cpu/ram next week and went with 3600CL16 G.Skill Samsung b-die memory. Should i just run 32x and OC with BCLK?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I am using a 4 GHz P-state overclock, no LLC, The issue I am having is that now although I can see the the various core clocks fluctuating, some at minimum, some at 4 GHz, etc, even with minimal demand going on if only one or two cores are above minimum, I see maximum core voltage being used. Light system demand triggers all eight core frequencies to go to 4GHz.
> 
> This basically negates one of the prime rationales for using P-states. How can I get P-states to be less "aggressive" in the threshold to kick into full bore, and how do I get less voltage to be used when the system is basically loafing while using a browser, etc.?
> 
> Is this the reason for all the P-states, to be able to make transitions to be more gradual?
> 
> Is this impossible to do anyway, sense apparently that mean being able to set up P-state VID for each state, which I guess does not function yet?
> 
> Right now I have only the 0 P-state set, all others are left to auto.


UPDATE: I went into Task Manager, while leaving HWiNFO64 open, to look at what might be running in the background to push CPU usage and trip the threshold for the high P-state and volts. I saw that Asus Aura (which was not even "open" at the time, was a process eating 5% to 6% of CPU. I killed the process using end task, and bam, volts dropped to minimum with a browser, HWiNFO64, and Kodi all open.



To verify, I intended to open Aura again, but it crashed immediately. Despite uninstalling and cleaning the registry with CCleaner, then manually deleting anything left under aura folders and files, rebooting, re-installing, etc. - it still crashes right away!

So progress on one issue and now a new problem to tackle..


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blumondae*
> 
> Of course, there is nothing too exotic though:
> 
> - cpu multi 39.5
> - cpu voltage 1.375
> - LLC 3 (will try to lower it after what I saw on this topic yesterday, but it's not easy since with LLC auto I need more than 1.425v to get it stable)
> - 3200 ram multi
> - timings 16-18-18-18-38
> - Ram voltage and ram boot voltage 1.4v
> 
> Anything else on auto/default with bios 0083.
> 
> Note that after trying to bump the bclk I had also a problem: even when back to 100 my ram was rebooting at 2133, I had to clear cmos. Also yesterday back from work I noticed that the computer booted twice, it probably had to train ram again. But everything stable while gaming and benching at 3200.


Thanks for sharing this! I was able to successfully boot with your settings. However like before, any load placed on the system and it just black screens instantly. In fact, I just had this page open and it crashed while replying to you









Mine would go into a few F9 loops and then boot up again with your exact settings like nothing happened but will crash again eventually. This is progress as before it would simply revert to 2133 when the system locked up. I do have fail_cnt set to 5. Does anybody have any idea why it's not reverting the settings and also have any idea where I can go from here to potentially get this working?

Thanks again!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Good Information and good work, gup, all your effort is appreciated.


No worries







.

I didn't study the benches last night, just did them and posted. Will do a graph of data, also be interesting to compare MemTweakIt timings between straps. We know from Elmor's guide lower straps have some improved timings, hoping to do a 3.8GHz / 3200MHz profile with lower strap but upped BCLK to see how that improves over 3200MHz strap + 100MHz BCLK.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This platform is goofy as hell. I will try and report back over the weekend when I get max stable ram and cpu overclocks, but I started 2 weeks ago with a 1700 on 1002 bios and never changed the bios. I also have 8X2 G.Skill Tridentz 3600 C16 B-die. I just got an 1800x and this is looking bad and weird.
> 
> Results:
> 1700 Memory ran completely fine at 104,108,109,110, 117 BCLKs up to 3430mhz ddr 16-16-16-16-36 perfectly stable. But REFUSED to run at 3200mhz no matter what I tried!
> 1800x Memory will ONLY run at 3200mhz. ANY BCLK overclocking at all makes memory drop down to like 2126mhz and Cas 15, WTH? I changed NOTHING BUT THE CPU. The cpu is what is dictating what your memory will run at. I can't believe this, but if true I will have to decide between a 3.9ghz 1700 with 3430 memory or a 1800x with 3200 memory but hopefully 4 or 4.1 ghz, will take some testing. This is all incredible odd and I might flash to bios 81 to see if my memory will go any higher than 3200 like it did before.
> Or is there something I am missing, like after I swapped the cpus I have to set something in the bios or do something to retrain the memory? Usually all I had to do was his reset 3 or 4 times on a faild 0d and then it would just retrain and go back to the 3430mhz I was running at 100% stable.
> 
> P.S. If it matters, the 1700 is Malaysia and the new 1800X is China


Do you have IHS stamp info? cheers







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Your DRAM fails to train from cold boot and causes AMD CBS settings to reset, including P-states. BIOS is not aware of failed DRAM training and has all other settings still intact, meaning you get default voltage + your specified offset. Not sure what we can do about that at this point. Future updates might help with the cold boot issue and maybe a reliable way to detect DRAM training failures. It's also possible to have a fixed P-states. An alternative at this point would be an OS application which applies your P-state settings (FID/VID).


+rep for above and CPU socket thermistor location, will add that and the mobo temp sensor location in OP of my thread







.

Thank you for your time







, I agree RAM training was most probable cause of borked boot.

*1st setup*

As an update, last night I CMOSCLR > set up base profile which has no OC/manual voltages > base with manual voltages (except CPU default UEFI) with 3200MHz 14-14-14-14-34 = borked boot again







.

*2nd setup*

So did CMOSCLR again, loaded base profile, then applied only manual voltages (except CPU default UEFI), then 3200MHz 14-14-14-14-34, then applied 3.8GHz Pstate 0 / Offset +162mV.

Now I may be barking up wrong tree, but may help someone.

I reckon in 1st instance of setup above, underlined process, due to VBOOT being set with other voltages = powerdown/up to apply sent 3200MHz training iffy. In 2nd setup I did manual voltages on their own so when went for 3200MHz C14 there was no powerdown/up of mobo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> Raise your SOC volts. It fixed my cold boot up issues. I never had trouble rebooting, but cold boots were a problem until I raised my SOC.


Yeah, I reckon I will go 0.968V or 0.975V. I saw when I used 3.8GHz / lower strap + 134MHz BCLK = 3200MHz C14 1T I needed 0.975V SOC to get into OS, not yet stability tested. So 0.975V using 3200MHz strap + 100MHz should have increased "stability" vs 0.962V I use currently.

+rep for share chap


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merboe*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 0081:
> 
> 
> 0082:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are the same.
> In BIOS itself the Hardware monitor CPU temp (right side) starts at 60°C while the left side (monitor tab) starts at 70°C, then they fluctuate both back & forth. Hardware monitor side is slower but catches up eventually between 52 - 62°C.
> 
> So it's still there...
> Do you know where those two sensors are?


tCTL is 20 sensors within die. Highest value is shown and some rotating goes on which sensor is shown as tCTL. Thread in my sig, section *Temp info* in OP has info I've collated.


----------



## Timur Born

I understand what the Sense MI T_offset does (default: 63), but what does the Sense MI Offset do (default: 272)?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merboe*
> 
> and the socket is higher than tctl.
> Watching it over a longer period of time, it jumps just the same as the tctl, but it's 5°C higher.


Are you using an old version of HWinfo?


----------



## Timur Born

Using Statuscore's stresstest on different CPU cores:


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I understand what the Sense MI T_offset does (default: 63), but what does the Sense MI Offset do (default: 272)?


Sense MI Offset skewed tCTL for me, which in turn skewed SIO CPU Sensor as well, I also played with T_Offset.

Here is screenies zip, only 1 setting played at each time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Are you using an old version of HWinfo?


V5.50-3130 would be fine for readings.


----------



## Timur Born

T_Offset is a pretty straight forward offset, isn't it? So does Sense MI Offset apply some kind of curve, which is responsible for temps to increase slower the higher they get?


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> T_Offset is a pretty straight forward offset, isn't it? So does Sense MI Offset apply some kind of curve, which is responsible for temps to increase slower the higher they get?


No, there's no fixed offset possible (except from AMD side). Both options adjust the scaling (hence skew), different methods with the same end result. I don't recommend using T_Offset, mainly due to worse granularity.


----------



## Timur Born

Why are both applied at the same time then? T_Offset for the big scaling steps and MI Offset for the small ones?

Did you see my earlier power vs. temperature screenshots concerning "fixed" AMD offsets?


----------



## badhairguy

I'm am trying out Pstate overclock for the first time and everything is seemly going well except for one thing. In my windows power settings, there is no minimum or maximum processor state. I've manually edited the registry to add the values that can be found everywhere on the internet but it doesn't ever seem to take. I've tried looking in all 4 of my presets to no avail. Interestingly enough, the CPU parked cores option that I added via registry works.

So basically, I have Pstate set but windows is keeping my cores from downclocking and I can't figure it out.


----------



## mackanz

Gotta be something wrong the the tempreporting. Tried all available hardware tools and they have all swown the same.

Up until now i have ben runnning the stock spire cooler and unless i throw 1.5 volts on the cpu, i can't get it warmer than 55c, but the cpu refuses to go over 3650 stable. Found an old terrible aio cooler from Corsair (you know the old thin radiator one, that got recalled i think). Drilled a few holes on a weird backplate so i could fasten the block. Did that and the temps are only 8c cooler on the cpu at the same voltage (1.419, it droops to as low as 1.337, but pretty stable at 1.356). The major difference is the socket temperature and the motherboard temperature in HWinfo. These are MUCH lower than before, without a physical reason really. All of a sudden, i'm looking stable at 3.9 ghz. Not sure what to make out of this really, but a combination of cool cpu socket and the cpu itself is much more important than at least i though.

I would start with good airflow over the whole socket area if you have similar issues as me. Maybe even under the mainboard, but that may show a false positive number i think.

Can't wait to mount the EK hardware as that gotta be a hundred times better than this stinky old AIO.


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> I'm am trying out Pstate overclock for the first time and everything is seemly going well except for one thing. In my windows power settings, there is no minimum or maximum processor state. I've manually edited the registry to add the values that can be found everywhere on the internet but it doesn't ever seem to take. I've tried looking in all 4 of my presets to no avail. Interestingly enough, the CPU parked cores option that I added via registry works.
> 
> So basically, I have Pstate set but windows is keeping my cores from downclocking and I can't figure it out.


Try the AMD power profile!

https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/04/06/amd-ryzen-community-update-3


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> Gotta be something wrong the the tempreporting. Tried all available hardware tools and they have all swown the same.


Turn off Sense Skew in BIOS and check again.


----------



## guskline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> One more day added to the counter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (For those who keep count it's at +2 right now, you guys are doing better than I thought)


elmor, again thank you for all of your work AND your willingness to share it on this forum. I got my C6H mb with 902 BIOS native and upped it to 1002 release. I "braved" it and upped it to 081 beta and it has run perfectly. Of course having the Gskill FlareX DDR4-3200 ram (2x8) sure helps. I'm solid at 4Ghz and ram at 3200-14-14-14-34-1T.

Awaiting the new official release of the updated BIOS.


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4rcherz*
> 
> Try the AMD power profile!
> 
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/04/06/amd-ryzen-community-update-3


Look at my screenshot. I'm already using it.


----------



## SpecChum

People on reddit claiming 4.0Ghz+ on ridiculously low volts









I guess we've all just been very unlucky then









"Hey, it boots! Quick lets post to reddit that I've just got 4.2Ghz on 1.1v!!!!11one"

I bet 99% of them would fail an IBT standard test...


----------



## gupsterg

@badhairguy

Noted you have CPU as rig image in sig, do you have IHS stamp info? would like to add your OC data to DB, cheers







.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> Look at my screenshot. I'm already using it.


You might want to try the high performance power plan.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> People on reddit claiming 4.0Ghz+ on ridiculously low volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we've all just been very unlucky then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey, it boots! Quick lets post to reddit that I've just got 4.2Ghz on 1.1v!!!!11one"
> 
> I bet 99% of them would fail an IBT standard test...


Mine does 3.8 at pretty low volts but i haven't tried 4.0 yet, def won't do it at 1.1 haha.

And i have no interest in Intel Burn Test, i don't own an Intel chip anymore sorry muahahahah. Its why i use realbench i let it test everything at once set it and forget it. If its stable after an 8hr gaming session and half a dozen 30min real bench runs pretty sure its stable enough for my usage.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> People on reddit claiming 4.0Ghz+ on ridiculously low volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we've all just been very unlucky then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey, it boots! Quick lets post to reddit that I've just got 4.2Ghz on 1.1v!!!!11one"
> 
> I bet 99% of them would fail an IBT standard test...


Hehe true, but I must admit I'm also using settings that I know would not last long when stress testing, but work fine for everything I do otherwise.


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> You might want to try the high performance power plan.


Tried that already. High performance plan doesn't allow for declocking by default and rhr options still aren't there


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> Look at my screenshot. I'm already using it.


Ryzen balanced power plan has minimum processor state set to 90%, and according to them its downclocking like it would in balanced or power saver plan, but you just cant see it cuz its reporting the last known state when at 90%.

I don't buy it, thats just what they said.

So you set the Attributes value to 0 for all the processor power management plan sub listings in regedit? another had that problem too. After i set them all to 0 they all enabled.

Is the processor downclocking with the stock balanced plan?


----------



## mackanz

Aida 64 stresstest is by far harder on the cpu than Realbench. But Realbench is good to quickly see if there is any instability for me at least since i have no games installed yet.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> Tried that already. High performance plan doesn't allow for declocking by default and rhr options still aren't there


That's strange, I had the option from the beginning (just as described in gupserg's ryzen essentials thread). Maybe these settings sometimes need to be enable first?


----------



## Mandarb

Right, about to see to what frequencies and what voltages I can drive my 1800X.

Are there any VRM settings that you would suggest changing to increase stability?

Edit: when I set VRM Spread Spectrum to disabled a new item called Active Frequency Mode appears, when I set this to enabled the VRM Spread Spectrum setting disappears. Is this normal and what does Active Frequency Mode do? Leave it off or on?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> Aida 64 stresstest is by far harder on the cpu than Realbench. But Realbench is good to quickly see if there is any instability for me at least since i have no games installed yet.


Not sure if the free version has a stress test though, i may give it a shot if it does.


----------



## alucardis666

I just bought one of these and a R7 1700. Guess I've got some reading to do.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Why are both applied at the same time then? T_Offset for the big scaling steps and MI Offset for the small ones?
> 
> Did you see my earlier power vs. temperature screenshots concerning "fixed" AMD offsets?


It isn't, T_Offset is never used unless you set it manually.

Yes I saw it, but I'm not sure what you're getting at. Which values are used for calculating this offset you're showing? Tctl vs CPU Socket thermistor? Whatever you're seeing with SenseMI Skew Disabled is AMD default behavior. The only thing we're doing is applying SenseMi Skew = 272 when overclocking if it's left at Auto.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guskline*
> 
> elmor, again thank you for all of your work AND your willingness to share it on this forum. I got my C6H mb with 902 BIOS native and upped it to 1002 release. I "braved" it and upped it to 081 beta and it has run perfectly. Of course having the Gskill FlareX DDR4-3200 ram (2x8) sure helps. I'm solid at 4Ghz and ram at 3200-14-14-14-34-1T.
> 
> Awaiting the new official release of the updated BIOS.


Glad your system is working well


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> You pretty much have one of the good ones if you can 4ghz on auto voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since ours is pretty much the same (cept i havent bothered with passed 4.2ghz), your 4.15ghz should be stable with 1.5v if you become willing. 2nd option is 1.45v and LLC 3, but use of LLC isn't recomended. Not sure about with IBT tho, I dont use that.


Where does anyone state the use of LLC is not recommended? Without some, you'll never unlock the full potential of the CPU.

My CPU is 100% stable at 3.9ghz with 1.394v (under full load as reported by SVI2); this can not be achieved using 1.45v and LLC auto, level 1, or 2. Because of the substantial vdroop, LLC 3 must to be used with 1.425v to achieve 1.394v as a minimum loaded voltage.

Looking back, I'm wondering if the members who were unable to achieve a stable clock of 3.8 were limited because of your comments regarding the use of LLC. What we as users decide to be acceptable in regard to overshoot and some of the other potential negatives of running higher LLC levels is something we must decide as individuals. While anecdotal at best, I've never had a CPU fail in 20 years and I've thoroughly thrashed on every one of those systems.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> It isn't, T_Offset is never used unless you set it manually.
> 
> Yes I saw it, but I'm not sure what you're getting at. Which values are used for calculating this offset you're showing? Tctl vs CPU Socket thermistor? Whatever you're seeing with SenseMI Skew Disabled is AMD default behavior. The only thing we're doing is applying SenseMi Skew = 272 when overclocking if it's left at Auto.
> Glad your system is working well


Also I don't know if you or another have found this out as well, but with 0082 bios I am able to use the 3200mhz ram ratio in bios to get 3200mhz with 4x16gb of ram now, allowing me to drop my Bclk back down to 100. The timings tho i don't think i'll be getting to what they are rated at either way.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Where does anyone state the use of LLC is not recommended? Without some, you'll never unlock the full potential of the CPU.
> 
> My CPU is 100% stable at 3.9ghz with 1.394v (under full load as reported by SVI2); this can not be achieved using 1.45v and LLC auto, level 1, or 2. Because of the substantial vdroop, LLC 3 must to be used with 1.425v to achieve 1.394v as a minimum loaded voltage.
> 
> Looking back, I'm wondering if the members who were unable to achieve a stable clock of 3.8 were limited because of your comments regarding the use of LLC. What we as users decide to be acceptable in regard to overshoot and some of the other potential negatives of running higher LLC levels is something we must decide as individuals. While anecdotal at best, I've never had a CPU fail in 20 years and I've thoroughly thrashed on every one of those systems.


It was only like... yesterday where Raja showed us the oscilloscope graph and all that jazz


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Not sure if the free version has a stress test though, i may give it a shot if it does.


Running a pair of simultaneous Handbrake encodes at a 1080 preset will get you to a 95% solution in about 12 minutes. It is the quickest way I've found to gauge stability.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Running a pair of simultaneous Handbrake encodes at a 1080 preset will get you to a 95% solution in about 12 minutes. It is the quickest way I've found to gauge stability.


Won't be enough for the purists on here haha. Its 365 days straight of ibt or aida64 or folding or bust.

There will always be someone asking for more more and more. My method has worked for the past 15years with no issues, its been stable and then some. No WHEA errors, no BSOD related stability issues, ill stick with it. If it works why fix it?


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @badhairguy
> 
> Noted you have CPU as rig image in sig, do you have IHS stamp info? would like to add your OC data to DB, cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Unfortunately I found this picture on the internet and set it as my wallpaper and my sig picture on here. I do not have the info off my chip as I didn't take a pic before I installed it. sorry.


----------



## Reikoji

posted with 100bclk, 3200 ram divider, slightly upped to 100.4 in ai suite 3 for a bit of OC passed limits.


----------



## digitalfrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> tCTL is 20 sensors within die. Highest value is shown and some rotating goes on which sensor is shown as tCTL. Thread in my sig, section *Temp info* in OP has info I've collated.


For me, the Tctl is always a flat 20 higher than Tdie. Does that mean my CPU installation is bad in some way? As in, there is one spot which has a sensor, that just has much worse contact than the rest of the CPU?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Happy Holy Days


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> It was only like... yesterday where Raja showed us the oscilloscope graph and all that jazz


He showed LLC 1 and 5 and I believe he stated LLC 1 looked fine for day to day use.

Edit: I took this to mean he thought it would work well for most situations, not that it was a minimum or maximum to use.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalfrost*
> 
> For me, the Tctl is always a flat 20 higher than Tdie. Does that mean my CPU installation is bad in some way? As in, there is one spot which has a sensor, that just has much worse contact than the rest of the CPU?


That is how it supposed to be, no issues


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> Tried that already. High performance plan doesn't allow for declocking by default and rhr options still aren't there


If your CPU is not downclocking and/or Processors States are not available, your CPU is most likely in "OC-Mode".

So either you are overclocking using Multiplier (CPU Core Ratio) or using an old BIOS with BCLK OC. Third option would be that you are using pstate OC and changed VID of p0, which would break your whole OC and you would notice that in a lower CPU clock (cause it's staying on p1).


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> If your CPU is not downclocking and/or Processors States are not available, your CPU is most likely in "OC-Mode".
> 
> So either you are overclocking using Multiplier (CPU Core Ratio) or using an old BIOS with BCLK OC. Third option would be that you are using pstate OC and changed VID of p0, which would break your whole OC and you would notice that in a lower CPU clock (cause it's staying on p1).


Im not sure if it was just a quirk or not, but I just changed back to Pstate overclock after trying several times to change registry editor to allow for min and max processor states and now it's working. But I seemed to pick up another bug where when I reset from windows, my video signal won't enable unless I use the reset button on the case :S


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> He showed LLC 1 and 5 and I believe he stated LLC 1 looked fine for day to day use.
> 
> Edit: I took this to mean he thought it would work well for most situations, not that it was a minimum or maximum to use.


ooh. well for me llc auto (supposedly 0) is no different than llc 1. so whe I say llc use isnt advised, i mean llc 2 and up.

once again, not telling anyone not to. im just passing on the advisory.


----------



## Benus74

Yay just received the last parts for my rig, samsung B-die on my RGB gskill ram








I'm starting building and I'll post details when running


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> Yay just received the last parts for my rig, samsung B-die on my RGB gskill ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting building and I'll post details when running


dont forget to properly ground yourself to remove buildup of static electricity.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> ooh. well for me llc auto (supposedly 0) is no different than llc 1. so whe I say llc use isnt advised, i mean llc 2 and up.
> 
> once again, not telling anyone not to. im just passing on the advisory.


My only issue with that statement is that I cant find anything that advises against using LLC at levels above 1; the results from Raja do suggest that 5 certainly has some things to watch out for.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Won't be enough for the purists on here haha. Its 365 days straight of ibt or aida64 or folding or bust.
> 
> There will always be someone asking for more more and more. My method has worked for the past 15years with no issues, its been stable and then some. No WHEA errors, no BSOD related stability issues, ill stick with it. If it works why fix it?


Hey, I was just trying to save you three-four minutes







On a serious note, we all have our methods. I havent found settings that will pass IBT (max) at 3.95ghz yet but I've also never used IBT as a measurement of stability. Last night I fired it up at 3.9ghz and tried to find the lowest voltage it would complete IBT (max). This turned out to be 1.394 (under load) which was actually lower than I thought it would need. It passed 25 loops but when it comes to this, where do you draw the line? Standard, max, 10 loops, 100 loops, it gets pretty crazy. In the end, we just like something to argue about I think


----------



## Alwrath

Hey guys just got my motherboard switched from the Gigabyte K7 to the Asus crosshair 6 hero, didnt have to reinstall windows which makes me very happy. Im on bios 0902. Is this bios safe? Also where can I download the beta bios versions? I only see 2 listed on the official Asus support site. Thanks.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Hey guys just got my motherboard switched from the Gigabyte K7 to the Asus crosshair 6 hero, didnt have to reinstall windows which makes me very happy. Im on bios 0902. Is this bios safe? Also where can I download the beta bios versions? I only see 2 listed on the official Asus support site. Thanks.


0902 is safe; the other releases can be found on the first post of this thread.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> 0902 is safe; the other releases can be found on the first post of this thread.


Thanks for the quick reply


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Hey, I was just trying to save you three-four minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note, we all have our methods. I havent found settings that will pass IBT (max) at 3.95ghz yet but I've also never used IBT as a measurement of stability. Last night I fired it up at 3.9ghz and tried to find the lowest voltage it would complete IBT (max). This turned out to be 1.394 (under load) which was actually lower than I thought it would need. It passed 25 loops but when it comes to this, where do you draw the line? Standard, max, 10 loops, 100 loops, it gets pretty crazy. In the end, we just like something to argue about I think


Its just like people who argue about audio quality of motherboards. I personally think they're fantastic but what do i know, I'm only an audiophile haha.


----------



## AndehX

Hopefully someone can help me with an issue that is driving me absolutely insane.

I recently overclocked my memory to 3200mhz and switched to using pstate for my overclock. Now every few minutes, while gaming or doing anything, I get the "usb device connected" sound playing randomly. I've checked device manager and nothing is connecting or disconnecting, so I have no idea what the hell is going on....


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Its just like people who argue about audio quality of motherboards. I personally think they're fantastic but what do i know, I'm only an audiophile haha.


I haven't gotten around to testing the sound yet but I was blown away by the sound quality on my Z170 (on-board Creative solution). With that said, I'm listening to a pair of HD598s so it isn't like I have the pinnacle of quality to sample through (they're terrible with rap/r&b but thankfully I don't listen to that).


----------



## waltercaorle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> Someone has the Creator Update. How do you feel?
> my overclocking does not go .. before I could take the 3600 C14. Now just touch something, the system will crash when boot
> 
> 1700x
> tridentZ 3600c16


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Downloaded and installed and booted up just fine. Saved all my old settings as well so not sure whats going on with yours man sorry.


It seems resolved ... I disconnected everything: memories, cables and cpu. thanks anyway


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Your DRAM fails to train from cold boot and causes AMD CBS settings to reset, including P-states. BIOS is not aware of failed DRAM training and has all other settings still intact, meaning you get default voltage + your specified offset. Not sure what we can do about that at this point. Future updates might help with the cold boot issue and maybe a reliable way to detect DRAM training failures. It's also possible to have a fixed P-states. An alternative at this point would be an OS application which applies your P-state settings (FID/VID).


It is desirable that any OS program _essential_ for BIOS performance be available for Linux as well as for Windows.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> My only issue with that statement is that I cant find anything that advises against using LLC at levels above 1; the results from Raja do suggest that 5 certainly has some things to watch out for.


it wasnt just that post. theres a few pages after dedicated to llc. one key thing he said was if you want to nice to your electronics you shouldnt exceed llc2.


----------



## lordzed83

BTW i leave this here my systems since Phenom times


----------



## braincracking

I defected







really wanted an RX Vega in my machine, but since there isn't any I bought a 1080ti and waterblock. I feel happy and sad at the same time...


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> It isn't, T_Offset is never used unless you set it manually.


Mouse-over help lists T_Offset's default as 63 and setting it to 0 changes Tctl behavior, so I did not think that Auto would disable it to prioritize MI Offset.
Quote:


> Yes I saw it, but I'm not sure what you're getting at.


I am still suggesting that AMD's Tctl offset changes _dynamically_ based on CPU instruction sets. 8 threads of 100% load running at 106 W cause a considerably lower Tctl reading than 1 (one!) thread of 100% load running at 15 W. The 8 threads use different CPU instructions to reach 100% load and thus only cause a +10 C jump, while the 1 thread uses a more taxing CPU instruction set on its single core and thus causes a +20 C jump.

In the past I also mentioned that while Heavyload taxes all 16 cores not less than Linpack in terms of power/current, it still only induces a 10 C lower offset compared to Linpack. That is at stock setting, though, heavily overclocked the behavior seems to change (Heavyload draws a lot more power and shoot up by +20 C straight away).
Quote:


> Which values are used for calculating this offset you're showing? Tctl vs CPU Socket thermistor?


Tctl vs. Tctl. I can demonstrate straight +10/+20 C jumps from any value of base Tctl temperature below 95 C. Even switching Windows power profiles can cause these straight jumps, even though there is no practical difference in CPU load that would cause any _real_ jump of head increase.

Generally speaking, I don't trust any straight full tilt +10/20 C jumps as coincidentally being the amount of temperature increase within milliseconds of starting a specific CPU workload, even less so when it happens from any base temperature and at any cooling setting. I also don't trust idle temperature to jump by +10 C regularly depending on which power profile is set (or on whether you happen to change power profiles at exactly the time of the jump).


----------



## Merboe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Are you using an old version of HWinfo?


5.50-3130
didn't try the beta yet, I could do that tonight, tho.

I'm wondering if overclocking makes sense at all with the temperatures being so weird...
Just booted up this morning.

Tctl 34.5°C
Socket 39°C

What's the difference between Tctl & CPU temp (the red ones)?


Because CPU in the lower section is always the same or lower than the socket (green) temperature, which from what I understand is how it should be, right?


----------



## Timur Born

CPU (Socket) should not mirror SIO CPU (the upper one in the CH6 section). Going by your motherboard temperature and assuming proper cooling it should be somewhere around 25 - 28 C.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merboe*
> 
> 5.50-3130
> didn't try the beta yet, I could do that tonight, tho.
> 
> I'm wondering if overclocking makes sense at all with the temperatures being so weird...
> Just booted up this morning.
> 
> Tctl 34.5°C
> Socket 39°C
> 
> What's the difference between Tctl & CPU temp (the red ones)?
> 
> 
> Because CPU in the lower section is always the same or lower than the socket (green) temperature...


The delta should be 5° until a certain point [from what I remember]; elmor posted when that changes recently but I cant recall exactly what it was.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> The delta should be 5° until a certain point; elmor posted when that changes recently but I cant recall exactly what it was.


That delta is for SIO CPU ("CPU" = Tctl + 5 C) and changes to "CPU" = "CPU (Socket)" + 30 C when Tctl increase a lot very quickly. Whichever of the two calculations is lower is the one used for (SIO) "CPU". But the problem he has is with "CPU (Socket)" seemingly mirroring "Tctl + 5C" instead of providing its own readings.

Try to reset HWInfo settings completely, maybe you are using an old ini file from before HWinfo changed the behavior of CPU (Socket) readings and thus gets confused.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> ...
> Generally speaking, I don't trust any straight full tilt +10/20 C jumps as coincidentally being the amount of temperature increase within milliseconds of starting a specific CPU workload, even less so when it happens from any base temperature and at any cooling setting. I also don't trust idle temperature to jump by +10 C regularly depending on which power profile is set (or on whether you happen to change power profiles at exactly the time of the jump).


*Timur born:* I think your testing results are beyond interesting, perhaps fascinating is a better descriptor. I am surprised that others are not also reporting these phenomena. Perhaps your CPU uniquely has an embedded thermo-electric cooler and embedded instant heater.









In general, I think it offends good engineering practice to have temperatures reported as other than what are measured. The excuse of similar fan control across the Ryzen 7 line (or however AMD put it) is rather specious when the Ryzen 7 X series are not supplied with their own coolers for which the excuse might (!) have some merit. It would have been better in my view to enforce on the MB BIOSes some rules to be used within their fan control algorithms.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> *Timur born:* I think your testing results are beyond interesting, perhaps fascinating is a better descriptor. I am surprised that others are not also reporting these phenomena. Perhaps your CPU uniquely has an embedded thermo-electric cooler and embedded instant heater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In general, I think it offends good engineering practice to have temperatures reported as other than what are measured. The excuse of similar fan control across the Ryzen 7 line (or however AMD put it) is rather specious when the Ryzen 7 X series are not supplied with their own coolers for which the excuse might (!) have some merit. It would have been better in my view to enforce on the MB BIOSes some rules to be used within their fan control algorithms.


I think it boils down to the cheesey XFR so they can squeeze out a 4+ ghz number. Maybe these "features" will leave the microcode and we can have realistic fan profiles and temperatures. The whole implementation of temps right now is beyond frustrating. I gotten to the point I dont care what the temp is; I'll burn it to the ground if it's running properly.


----------



## Timur Born

On that regard I also like to remind you that the stock CPU does throttling of single cores even when temperatures and currents are reported as far below any dangerous threshold. This also only happens with specific CPU instructions load (one software does it, another does it not even when it seemingly taxed the CPU more).

I also don't think this is special to my CPU, but assume that all X (or at least 1800X) behave the way I observe it. That's the whole reason why people complain about jumping and nonsensical temperature readings to begin with. I just happen to analyze these things more in-depth while looking for better (or any) answers.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> *Timur born:* I think your testing results are beyond interesting, perhaps fascinating is a better descriptor. I am surprised that others are not also reporting these phenomena. Perhaps your CPU uniquely has an embedded thermo-electric cooler and embedded instant heater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In general, I think it offends good engineering practice to have temperatures reported as other than what are measured. The excuse of similar fan control across the Ryzen 7 line (or however AMD put it) is rather specious when the Ryzen 7 X series are not supplied with their own coolers for which the excuse might (!) have some merit. It would have been better in my view to enforce on the MB BIOSes some rules to be used within their fan control algorithms.


Tctl is the only one that should be looked at period, the others aren't on cpu and don't measure the temps. Its all ive followed since day 1 and have no issues, the temps seem dead on as well.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braincracking*
> 
> I defected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really wanted an RX Vega in my machine, but since there isn't any I bought a 1080ti and waterblock. I feel happy and sad at the same time...


You wimp my 980ti is waiting for proper DX12 card not his Emulated **** that pascal offers


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You really need to learn to quote man and read for that matter haha.
> 
> Lots of people on creator update are having freezes/stutter while running benchmarks that peg the cores, for me cinebench on real time would freeze completely then spit out a score, high priority didn't but it does now, not a total freeze either its on and off, will freeze for 5secs then keep going then freeze again etc etc. Still get the same score though so not a worry.


This is exactly the behavior I was getting on WoW and HotS when using balanced or the new AMD balanced power program. That was before creators, should try with the new update.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Tctl is the only one that should be looked at period, the others aren't on cpu and don't measure the temps. Its all ive followed since day 1 and have no issues, the temps seem dead on as well.


Except, it may not be "right" either because it isn't reporting an absolute value by the time we see it.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Except, it may not be "right" either because it isn't reporting an absolute value by the time we see it.


Id rather follow the on die/on core then a sensor that sits under the cpu and has no breathing room and collects all the heat.

It won't be right but it's pretty damn close to where it should be.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Id rather follow the on die/on core then a sensor that sits under the cpu and has no breathing room and collects all the heat.
> 
> It won't be right but it's pretty damn close to where it should be.


I don't think anyone is advocating the use of socket temps as CPU temps.


----------



## y0bailey

Another update on my end.

No amount of tweaking with 081, 082, 083 will net me 3200mhz on my R1700 with my corsair LPX 3200 ram. Tried ProcODT, VDDRBOOT, VDDR, etc. tweaking and can boot occasionally, but never stable.

Back to 1002, 100% stable 3200mhz first try with DOCP Standard.

Not sure what is going on, but definitely in my case the new BIOS group is a bust.


----------



## nycgtr

Noticed after 5 days of running the new 0082 my 3.9 oc now requires .3v more to be stable


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Another update on my end.
> 
> No amount of tweaking with 081, 082, 083 will net me 3200mhz on my R1700 with my corsair LPX 3200 ram. Tried ProcODT, VDDRBOOT, VDDR, etc. tweaking and can boot occasionally, but never stable.
> 
> Back to 1002, 100% stable 3200mhz first try with DOCP Standard.
> 
> Not sure what is going on, but definitely in my case the new BIOS group is a bust.


And yet mine wont do 3200 on 1002 AT ALL.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Noticed after 5 days of running the new 0082 my 3.9 oc now requires .3v more to be stable


Wow that can't be right lol. .3 would mean you went from 1.35 to 1.65 haha. I think you mean .03? Thats actually not that bad. 1.35 to 1.38. (using an example btw haha)


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Noticed after 5 days of running the new 0082 my 3.9 oc now requires *.3v* more to be stable


----------



## braincracking

Right, I agree, but where is this non emulated DX12 card? I would have really liked to give my money to AMD, but lets be honest, they don't have anything competing with the 1080ti...


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> *Timur born:* I think your testing results are beyond interesting, perhaps fascinating is a better descriptor. I am surprised that others are not also reporting these phenomena. Perhaps your CPU uniquely has an embedded thermo-electric cooler and embedded instant heater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In general, I think it offends good engineering practice to have temperatures reported as other than what are measured. The excuse of similar fan control across the Ryzen 7 line (or however AMD put it) is rather specious when the Ryzen 7 X series are not supplied with their own coolers for which the excuse might (!) have some merit. It would have been better in my view to enforce on the MB BIOSes some rules to be used within their fan control algorithms.


Others _have_ reported this. They just haven't been so persistent (nor investigated so far) as Timur Born has.

My 1800x behaves exactly the same. I hope AMD gets their s#$% together, but until then I'll have Sense MI Skew disabled and I'm basing my fan curves off Tctl using the executable that elmor posted (sio_tempsrc_t2). I'm unsure if there's a better setup, but this seems much more accurate than default.


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> An alternative at this point would be an OS application which applies your P-state settings (FID/VID).


Dynamically changing the P-states sound like a very useful utility to have around, would you mind going into some more detail in how I could do it?
I've never written any ring0 code for x86, but I don't mind poking around if you could tell where I should be writing stuff.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> And yet mine wont do 3200 on 1002 AT ALL.
> Wow that can't be right lol. .3 would mean you went from 1.35 to 1.65 haha. I think you mean .03? Thats actually not that bad. 1.35 to 1.38. (using an example btw haha)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*


Yea typo lol. I went from 1.3v stable to now needing 1.33 apparently.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> Others _have_ reported this. They just haven't been so persistent (nor investigated so far) as Timur Born has.
> 
> My 1800x behaves exactly the same. I hope AMD gets their s#$% together, but until then I'll have Sense MI Skew disabled and I'm basing my fan curves off Tctl using the executable that elmor posted (sio_tempsrc_t2). I'm unsure if there's a better setup, but this seems much more accurate than default.


IF your water cooling just use fluid temp. That's what i'm doing.


----------



## Timur Born

Someone with a non X CPU (1700): What is your idle Tctl when you disable the tray background processed, disable Windows Defender/Antivirus (causes +10 C spikes during idle), use the "Power Safer" power profile and disable Sense Skew in BIOS?


----------



## digitalfrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Noticed after 5 days of running the new 0082 my 3.9 oc now requires .3v more to be stable


Yesterday I was stable at Auto LLC with +0.03125v at 4.0Ghz. After flashing 0079 it's now not even stable at +0.0625v any more. I flashed back to 1002 but it's still the same.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> Others _have_ reported this. They just haven't been so persistent (nor investigated so far) as Timur Born has.
> 
> My 1800x behaves exactly the same. I hope AMD gets their s#$% together, but until then I'll have Sense MI Skew disabled and I'm basing my fan curves off Tctl using the executable that elmor posted (sio_tempsrc_t2). I'm unsure if there's a better setup, but this seems much more accurate than default.


You should be using tctl to begin with and period. I have mine set to auto, at idle my temp is 28°C my water temp is 24°C so its correct.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Someone with a non X CPU (1700): What is your idle Tctl when you disable the tray background processed, disable Windows Defender/Antivirus (causes +10 C spikes during idle), use the "Power Safer" power profile and disable Sense Skew in BIOS?


Not going to kill all those processes, but I'm idling around 21c with my usual processes running and a few tabs in chrome going.

Edit: See signature for rig. I have a bit overkill in terms of radiator capacity. My load temps after testing IBT-AVX on max, have gone up to 68c. All tests done with room temp at ~21c. My SVI2 CPU +SoC Max power durring IBT-AVX was 191.958w.


----------



## hotstocks

Question, now that I am testing a 1800x, I see that my temps are higher in hwinfo (newest beta) than my 1700. Do we still need to subtract 20C from hwinfo and Asus ROG temp readings to get the real temps? Because I am idling at 61C with my 1800x and Corsair H100i, whereas I think I was Idling at 41C with my 1700. So I assume all temp readings are still broken and that is why my fans are going loud or am I really that hot? IBT gives me up to 95C also whereas on 1700 it was only 82C max.


----------



## Mercurious

AMD Ryzen 5 smashes records at nearly 6GHz
http://www.pcgamer.com/amd-ryzen-5-smashes-records-at-6ghz/

[Note this was done prior to the Ryzen 7 launch on engineering samples of both the Ryzen 5 1600X and the Asus Crosshair VI Hero]

Youtube Video from Der8auer overclocker. Very interesting to actually watch the process of LN overclocking and how Der8auer goes about it.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZ0SxpGzbw0

What interests me is that the LN overclocking records fell to Ryzen 7 and 5 CPUs on late to final engineering samples back in March. I think this bodes well for all of us as the system stabilizes and improves.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> IF your water cooling just use fluid temp. That's what i'm doing.


What is that going to tell you? If you have no idea what the temperature of the CPU is at max load, your water temp isnt going to be very useful.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Someone with a non X CPU (1700): What is your idle Tctl when you disable the tray background processed, disable Windows Defender/Antivirus (causes +10 C spikes during idle), use the "Power Safer" power profile and disable Sense Skew in BIOS?


I'll be heading home shortly and will let you know.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Not going to kill all those processes, but I'm idling around 21c with my usual processes running and a few tabs in chrome going.


Thanks for the report! Is this overclocked or at stock CPU clock/vcore settings?

When you switch to the other power profiles, do you get any brief jumps of +8 to +10 C that then decrease again (can happen the very moment you switch and with higher power profiles every few seconds)?

Does your idle temp behave like the left side of this graph, or like the right side?



Quote:


> Edit: See signature for rig. I have a bit overkill in terms of radiator capacity. My load temps after testing IBT-AVX on max, have gone up to 68c. All tests done with room temp at ~21c. My SVI2 CPU +SoC Max power durring IBT-AVX was 191.958w.


Was that at 4.0 GZz CPU frequency did you use when you got those 192 W? What was the RAM clock and SOC voltage?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I'll be heading home shortly and will let you know.


Thank you. Please (also) test stock clock/vcore is possible.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> What is that going to tell you? If you have no idea what the temperature of the CPU is at max load, your water temp isnt going to be very useful.
> I'll be heading home shortly and will let you know.


I was regarding to fan via cpu temps. The temp reading is higher than what it's suppose to be. More heat = higher fluid temp. By controlling via fluid temp you don't have your fans going 100% moment it goes to load. Also for people who water their gpus setting your fan temps by just the cpu you may have slow moving fans when gaming while the gpu is cooking.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> Aida 64 stresstest is by far harder on the cpu than Realbench. But Realbench is good to quickly see if there is any instability for me at least since i have no games installed yet.


Im testing all of them, and by far Realbench shows more and faster WHEA Errors then any other!
Where IBT and AIDA passes tests without any error, i get WHEA Errors on RB!
*Dont know if RB is 100% compatible with Ryzen*! Dont think so, its not updated!


----------



## alucardis666

Anyone can confirm this working with H100i V2? I know that the board has mounting holes for both but I only have a plastic back plate and in this video from paul's hardware idk if thats metal looking back plate is from the H100i or from the board. What I'm referring to is @ the 1 minute mark.




Thanks in advance!

Is this what I'd need?

https://www.amazon.com/AMD-Bracket-socket-Plate-Screws/dp/B0071RSMKA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1492192539&sr=8-1&keywords=am3+backplate


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> IF your water cooling just use fluid temp. That's what i'm doing.


Will switch to watercooling by the end of May. Until then, my TC14PE is working mostly fine (IBT AVX is way to hot on 4GHz though).

Still, using fluid temp as the source of truth seems very optimistic to me.

EDIT: Saw your reasoning later about tying fan speed specifically to fluid temperature, which makes sense. Not worth ramping up the fans if the fluid itself is cool


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You should be using tctl to begin with and period. I have mine set to auto, at idle my temp is 28°C my water temp is 24°C so its correct.


I _am_ using Tctl and wrote that explicitly in my post. Where did I convey the idea that I wasn't?

Also, out of curiosity, what is your Tctl after a few minutes of IBT AVX very high / maximum? What cooler are you using?


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> *Dont know if RB is 100% compatible with Ryzen*! Dont think so, its not updated!


It doesn't matter, WHEA errors isn't something you can accidentally trigger in software, no matter how badly it's written. If RB is showing you WHEA errors, there's some level of instability on your system.


----------



## huyee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Anyone can confirm this working with H100i V2? I know that the board has mounting holes for both but I only have a plastic back plate and in this video from paul's hardware idk if thats metal looking back plate is from the H100i or from the board. What I'm referring to is @ the 1 minute mark.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Is this what I'd need?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/AMD-Bracket-socket-Plate-Screws/dp/B0071RSMKA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1492192539&sr=8-1&keywords=am3+backplate


I bought the exact same plastic backplate you linked, and it works for the X62 using AM3 bracket. The screw go in loosely onto the backplate but once the bracket and the cooler is attached, it's snug.
However I also have the original H100i, none of the screw fit the backplate (thread size is larger than the hole), so I'm not confident that the h100iv2 would work. Maybe someone else can confirm it.
Else, you can try ebay, they have very cheap metal back plate last time I checked.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> Will switch to watercooling by the end of May. Until then, my TC14PE is working mostly fine (IBT AVX is way to hot on 4GHz though).
> 
> Still, using fluid temp as the source of truth seems very optimistic to me.


I'm not saying you shouldnt pay attention to your cpu temps. However, fluid temps increase a lot under load. For me my water idles in the 30-32c area depending on ambient. Moment everything gets loaded this can go up to 46c if the fans are doing nothing or near it. As the example I gave before. Since speedfan doesn't work with x370. Assuming your whole pc is on water. f I were to set my fan control based on the cpu, in games my gpu would just get hotter and hotter since the cpu is often seeing very little load and temp increase. While an increase in load on the gpu or cpu will raise fluid temp.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huyee*
> 
> I bought the exact same plastic backplate you linked, and it works for the X62 using AM3 bracket. The screw go in loosely onto the backplate but once the bracket and the cooler is attached, it's snug.
> However I also have the original H100i, none of the screw fit the backplate (thread size is larger than the hole), so I'm not confident that the h100iv2 would work. Maybe someone else can confirm it.
> Else, you can try ebay, they have very cheap metal back plate last time I checked.


Thanks for the quick reply, I pulled the trigger on it just to be safe, but it would be nice if someone could confirm for sure if it will work.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Anyone can confirm this working with H100i V2? I know that the board has mounting holes for both but I only have a plastic back plate and in this video from paul's hardware idk if thats metal looking back plate is from the H100i or from the board. What I'm referring to is @ the 1 minute mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Is this what I'd need?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/AMD-Bracket-socket-Plate-Screws/dp/B0071RSMKA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1492192539&sr=8-1&keywords=am3+backplate


The stock backplate that came with the asus C6H did not work for me with the Corsair am4 front bracket. Luckily the stock bracket from the Gigabyte motherboard worked with the screws, so I sent the Gigabyte back to Newegg with the asus back bracket ?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Someone with a non X CPU (1700): What is your idle Tctl when you disable the tray background processed, disable Windows Defender/Antivirus (causes +10 C spikes during idle), use the "Power Safer" power profile and disable Sense Skew in BIOS?


Not on Win 10. Win 7, tCTL min is ~2°C lower than mobo sensor.

Yellow box is ~ location of mobo sensor.



So has good airflow to it IMO, due to Fury X with AIO used no heat is being dumped from GPU in case and storage is way up in case.





Spoiler: Some [email protected] run data.











HWiNFO logs

0081_fh.zip 2167k .zip file


I have rep'd some of your posts on temp analysis of your CPU







, I have been planning to emulate your testing but just been busy with other stuff







.


----------



## AndehX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndehX*
> 
> Hopefully someone can help me with an issue that is driving me absolutely insane.
> 
> I recently overclocked my memory to 3200mhz and switched to using pstate for my overclock. Now every few minutes, while gaming or doing anything, I get the "usb device connected" sound playing randomly. I've checked device manager and nothing is connecting or disconnecting, so I have no idea what the hell is going on....


Can anyone help with this? It's literally driving me crazy.


----------



## gupsterg

Not had your issue







, no experience to share







.


----------



## buduz0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndehX*
> 
> Can anyone help with this? It's literally driving me crazy.


Hi!

Download this tool: http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/usb_log_view.html leave it open and it will tell you what is disconnecting/connecting on your system!

Hope it helps!


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I'm not saying you shouldnt pay attention to your cpu temps. However, fluid temps increase a lot under load. For me my water idles in the 30-32c area depending on ambient. Moment everything gets loaded this can go up to 46c if the fans are doing nothing or near it. As the example I gave before. Since speedfan doesn't work with x370. Assuming your whole pc is on water. f I were to set my fan control based on the cpu, in games my gpu would just get hotter and hotter since the cpu is often seeing very little load and temp increase. While an increase in load on the gpu or cpu will raise fluid temp.


Great insight, thanks for sharing! +rep

(Also, I understood what you meant right after positing, but didn't edit my comment fast enough







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndehX*
> 
> Can anyone help with this? It's literally driving me crazy.


Go to Device Manager -> Universal Serial Bus Controllers, and then for each of them right click -> Properties -> Power Management and unselect "Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power". Some of the entries won't have this option, it's OK. Hope it fixes your problem, I had a similar one.


----------



## Timur Born

Thanks for the reports on the non X so far. What am I up to?

Just yesterday it dawned on me that in all the dynamic offset and sense skewing mess I missed something. And indeed I did, namely: when Sense Skew is disabled my Tctl is around 40 C, while the CPU socket sensor is around 23 C and ambient about 21 C. This is at full idle, stock CPU with cores clocked down and running at ultra-low voltage.

What this means is: My X CPU does use a fixed offset of +20 C, but on top of that it uses the various dynamic offsets I reported about. That is unless you believe that very specific CPU loads do always lead to a very reproducible increase in temperature by quite exact 10/20 (and maybe 30) C steps.

One thing to mention here: Tctl seems to be somewhat imprecise, because with the -20 C included it repeatedly can drop about 0.5 - 1 C lower than my ambient. Maybe my AIO is performing some slight compression/decompression between the pump and radiator, though, you never know.

Off to the cinema now. Have fun everyone!


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> The stock backplate that came with the asus C6H did not work for me with the Corsair am4 front bracket. Luckily the stock bracket from the Gigabyte motherboard worked with the screws, so I sent the Gigabyte back to Newegg with the asus back bracket ?


Sneaky little devil.


----------



## Mercurious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> You wimp my 980ti is waiting for proper DX12 card not his Emulated **** that pascal offers


Agree. I am still on my MSI 970 Gamming OC'd to 1500mhz.. I am hanging on until Vega and doing just fine.









Although I am finding that with my Ryzen rig I have a stable OC on the GPU (3 hour stress testing) but certain games pitch a fit and I have to find the best OC for that particular game. For instance the best I can do on Rainbow Six Siege is 1350mhz and no memory OC of any kind or windows disconnects the GPU form the system. While on Battlefield 1 I can get 1450mhz but I have to turn down the memory overclock to a moderate +100mhz on the memory or the game locks up. So weird.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> I _am_ using Tctl and wrote that explicitly in my post. Where did I convey the idea that I wasn't?
> 
> Also, out of curiosity, what is your Tctl after a few minutes of IBT AVX very high / maximum? What cooler are you using?


I'm on water, my tctl after 30mins of realbench reaches like 50°C.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> One thing to mention here: Tctl seems to be somewhat imprecise


I would think it is always going to have this imprecision. As there are 20 sensors in die, we see highest value and rotating is going on from what The Stilt said. It would have been great if AMD allowed all 20 to be seen.

There are several things which I think are poorly implemented compared with i5 4690K/Z97. Not yet done any HWBot subs, but one thing rolling around my head is I will miss how you could use a Intel XTU profile to fill out a sub, be great if Ryzen Master had something like that. Also when I participated in some OC eSports I recall XTU profiles used for some subs.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I would think it is always going to have this imprecision. As there are 20 sensors in die, we see highest value and rotating is going on from what The Stilt said. It would have been great if AMD allowed all 20 to be seen.
> 
> There are several things which I think are poorly implemented compared with i5 4690K/Z97. Not yet done any HWBot subs, but one thing rolling around my head is I will miss how you could use a Intel XTU profile to fill out a sub, be great if Ryzen Master had something like that. Also when I participated in some OC eSports I recall XTU profiles used for some subs.


True so the highest value we see is the core temp like we do on Intel, that was always the temp i went with. Sure one core might run cooler but considering this is SOLDERED all the cores will run pretty damn close to each other. I know once i delided and ran bare die my cores were all within 5°C of each other.


----------



## guskline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braincracking*
> 
> I defected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really wanted an RX Vega in my machine, but since there isn't any I bought a 1080ti and waterblock. I feel happy and sad at the same time...


Keeping my RyZen 7 [email protected] happy with Twin RX480s till Vega appears.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

I did a quick encode test with Doom on Vulkan on ultra settings. I am amazed I can run these settings while recording with a GTX 680 :O

Info about encode in video description.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> True so the highest value we see is the core temp like we do on Intel, that was always the temp i went with. Sure one core might run cooler but considering this is SOLDERED all the cores will run pretty damn close to each other. I know once i delided and ran bare die my cores were all within 5°C of each other.


5°C as number is low. When we view it as % vs another core it could be ~10% difference, which may seem more significant. Mine was not delided, nor on WC or AIO, just decent air.

Loaded ~8°C within current column, ~7°C within max column



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Idle variation lower.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Like I posted before my 1st R7 had less of a dimple in centre, my 2nd more. At the time I was using an Archon SB-E X2, this has a convex base and was less flatter than my recently acquired Archon IB-E X2. I forgot to take pics of each CPU/HSF base against metal ruler edge







. But definitely the flatter IB base makes better contact with my 2nd R7 compared with SB. As now TIM has been settling down I see improved temps compared with using SB. I plan to lap HSF base and CPU at some point.

There is post in my thread in sig, even if IHS soldered on a bad mount I had issues with stability on 2nd CPU and there was quite a bit of contact in centre between IHS/HSF.


----------



## hotstocks

Can someone help out, I am really confused. Going from a 1700 which reported temperatures acurately in Asus and Hwinfo, I am having a nightmare with my 1800X
I am stress testing it with the hottest most demanding method, IBT maximum. To get 4Ghz stable I need 1.45v and LLC2. which I guess is kinda average, if anyone can suggest tweaks to get volts lower, great. Also using vsoc 1.125v , spread spectrum disabled, forget what else.. In any casee I have no FREAKING clue at what my real temperature is! I have a Corsair H100i for cooling with huge case airflow.
What I DON'T get is that Asus software and Hwinfo say my cpu is at 82-92C when stress testing, but CPU (Tdie) is 20C lower at 72C of course.
Now Corsair Link shows 86C cpu but 36.8C water pump temperature. There is NO WAY that those two numbers are that far apart, either the water is
a lot hotter than 36.8C or the cpu is a lot cooler than 86C. With a normal hsf, I would just touch it and know the temperature is ok or not, but with this AIO
I can't understand what my real cpu temp is and if it is safe for 24/7. And yes my block is seated with the thumb screws hand tightened very tight and Antec Formula 5 paste,
which is Arctic Silver 5.
Any help on understanding my real cpu and water temp would be appreciated. From what I gather, Ryzens just run hot and even stock 1700 with wraith cooler will hit 80-95C stress testing, so maybe I am worrying about nothing?


----------



## muffins

well i guess all of us who bought single rank kits made a huge mistake. now they're saying dual rank kits are better than single rank kits for ryzen







dual rank 2400 is faster than 2666mhz single rank according to computerbase.de and dual rank 2666 is as fast as single rank 3200. even with 3200 having tighter timings


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Someone with a non X CPU (1700): What is your idle Tctl when you disable the tray background processed, disable Windows Defender/Antivirus (causes +10 C spikes during idle), use the "Power Safer" power profile and disable Sense Skew in BIOS?


With everything default on the motherboard and skew disabled with no additional background processes and Defender disabled (nothing in tray but HWiNFO):

Ambient - 24.3
Tctl - 26.5
CPU - 31
Socket - 27
CPU package power ~13w

6 of the 8 cores have downclocked, the other 2 bounce between 3100-3700mhz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://flic.kr/p/TgFvid


----------



## AndehX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> Go to Device Manager -> Universal Serial Bus Controllers, and then for each of them right click -> Properties -> Power Management and unselect "Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power". Some of the entries won't have this option, it's OK. Hope it fixes your problem, I had a similar one.


Tried that, didnt make a difference. Also tried the USB log viewer, nothing shows in it when the sound plays. Im officially stumped. Maybe elmor can shed some light on it?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndehX*
> 
> Can anyone help with this? It's literally driving me crazy.


Another suggestion if you are still having the issue, you might look at the options under your power plan, look for USB settings, USB selective suspend setting, and change to disabled.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> well i guess all of us who bought single rank kits made a huge mistake. now they're saying dual rank kits are better than single rank kits for ryzen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dual rank 2400 is faster than 2666mhz single rank according to computerbase.de and dual rank 2666 is as fast as single rank 3200. even with 3200 having tighter timings


Hmm... seems kind of over exaggerated. Here's a test from legitreviews:

http://www.legitreviews.com/amd-ryzen-single-rank-versus-dual-rank-ddr4-memory-performance_192960/3

http://www.legitreviews.com/amd-ryzen-single-rank-versus-dual-rank-ddr4-memory-performance_192960/4


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 5°C as number is low. When we view it as % vs another core it could be ~10% difference, which may seem more significant. Mine was not delided, nor on WC or AIO, just decent air.
> 
> Loaded ~8°C within current column, ~7°C within max column
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idle variation lower.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I posted before my 1st R7 had less of a dimple in centre, my 2nd more. At the time I was using an Archon SB-E X2, this has a convex base and was less flatter than my recently acquired Archon IB-E X2. I forgot to take pics of each CPU/HSF base against metal ruler edge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But definitely the flatter IB base makes better contact with my 2nd R7 compared with SB. As now TIM has been settling down I see improved temps compared with using SB. I plan to lap HSF base and CPU at some point.
> 
> There is post in my thread in sig, even if IHS soldered on a bad mount I had issues with stability on 2nd CPU and there was quite a bit of contact in centre between IHS/HSF.


Oh my thermal paste spread is PERFECT on my 1700x its how i know my temps are dead on where they should be.

My 5°C was on bare die (which has a HORRIBLE mount and decent mounting pressure, tested with pressure paper), however when i ran it delided it was like 1°C from hottest core to coolest core so it was perfect. Soldered is even better.


----------



## Merboe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Can someone help out, I am really confused. Going from a 1700 which reported temperatures acurately in Asus and Hwinfo, I am having a nightmare with my 1800X
> I am stress testing it with the hottest most demanding method, IBT maximum. To get 4Ghz stable I need 1.45v and LLC2. which I guess is kinda average, if anyone can suggest tweaks to get volts lower, great. Also using vsoc 1.125v , spread spectrum disabled, forget what else.. In any casee I have no FREAKING clue at what my real temperature is! I have a Corsair H100i for cooling with huge case airflow.
> What I DON'T get is that Asus software and Hwinfo say my cpu is at 82-92C when stress testing, but CPU (Tdie) is 20C lower at 72C of course.
> Now Corsair Link shows 86C cpu but 36.8C water pump temperature. There is NO WAY that those two numbers are that far apart, either the water is
> a lot hotter than 36.8C or the cpu is a lot cooler than 86C. With a normal hsf, I would just touch it and know the temperature is ok or not, but with this AIO
> I can't understand what my real cpu temp is and if it is safe for 24/7. And yes my block is seated with the thumb screws hand tightened very tight and Antec Formula 5 paste,
> which is Arctic Silver 5.
> Any help on understanding my real cpu and water temp would be appreciated. From what I gather, Ryzens just run hot and even stock 1700 with wraith cooler will hit 80-95C stress testing, so maybe I am worrying about nothing?


welcome to the club.
I don't know what's going on. My socket is always 5C hotter than the tctl, they are both jumping around like crazy and no sensor matches up with the other.
I have the H60 with two be quiet! fans on it and thermal grizzly paste....so it should just be cool. Sometimes it idles at 30 something C and sometimes it jumps between 42 and 65C and under load it either goes above 70 or it just remains around 60. When I turn my fans on full it gets hotter rather than cooler. If I get it to idle at 42C, then try to cool it even more, it starts fluctuating. Something is really off with the temp sensors.

Plus: Auto-calibrating the fans with Suite 3 just stops all fans and water pump and overheats the system if you don't pull the plug. Hope someone who knows more about the architecture of this board and the software looks into this. Because we don't have stable values at all. Not even in the bios itself.


----------



## AndehX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Another suggestion if you are still having the issue, you might look at the options under your power plan, look for USB settings, USB selective suspend setting, and change to disabled.


I've tried that too, doesn't make a difference :/


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Oh my thermal paste spread is PERFECT on my 1700x its how i know my temps are dead on where they should be.
> 
> My 5°C was on bare die (which has a HORRIBLE mount and decent mounting pressure, tested with pressure paper), however when i ran it delided it was like 1°C from hottest core to coolest core so it was perfect. Soldered is even better.


Sweet







, perfection is hard to aspire to, hopefully I will get there







.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> It doesn't matter, WHEA errors isn't something you can accidentally trigger in software, no matter how badly it's written. If RB is showing you WHEA errors, there's some level of instability on your system.


Since when is not compatible bad written? It could be it's approaching the CPU different..nobody is saying its bad or not. Most of other applications did have a update for ryzen.. So it's not weird that RB maybe need that also..


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Hmm... seems kind of over exaggerated. Here's a test from legitreviews:
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/amd-ryzen-single-rank-versus-dual-rank-ddr4-memory-performance_192960/3
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/amd-ryzen-single-rank-versus-dual-rank-ddr4-memory-performance_192960/4


thanks. i figured as much. after reading legitreviews it appears both are pretty damn similar with 1t and 2t being the biggest difference. i need to lay off these reviews. so many are contradictory to one another it just leads to more confusion.


----------



## kaseki

*On the subject of cooling system fan control*

Excluding liquid nitrogen systems and ice bucket heat exchangers, all heat removed from the CPU via the cooling system is ultimately moved to the air using fans blowing air against fins. The heat gets to the fins via a fluid (water, heat pipe fill, or phonons). Until the heat gets to the fins, it is not removed. If a step change in power occurs in the CPU, the temperature will rise according to the local effective thermal mass and thermally conductive paths. As the temperature rises, more heat will flow to the CPU lid, thence to the thermal paste, cooling system thermal block, etc., as determined by differential temperatures and thermal resistances.

It is appropriate in these cases to control the cooling system fan in proportion to the heat entering the cooler, manifested in water temperature rise, thermal block temperature rise, fin temperature, or even air temperature downstream of the fins (in this case the fans have to always run). Fan control loops can be constructed to increase air flow in proportion to the measured increase in temperature.

If I were intending to run my PC 24/7 unattended and had observed or read about an unintended shutdown of the CPU cooling system fan when controlled by the BIOS, as has been reported here, I would never trust the BIOS until I knew it had been corrected. (I've never had that happen on older PCs.*) Surviving unplanned fan shut down requires an adequately safe CPU thermal shutdown, which has also been questioned on this thread. To avoid these issues, I would instead decide on a measurement point that measured heat flow into the cooling system, and either build or buy a fan controller that I considered reliable. Hence, in my view, controlling the heat exchanger fan by measuring water temperature in water cooling loops is eminently reasonable, even without the hot GPU argument.

*DFI LanParty boards once had a different issue where the fan headers were somewhat underpowered, as I recall. Using another means of fan control or buffering the header power were approaches that could be applied.


----------



## CeltPC

*The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly*

*The Good*
I got my second kit of F4-3600C16D-16GTZR delivered today, and so I have 32 GB, and so far have it running at 3200 MHz at 18-18-18-38. I have not been able to tighten the timings yet, trying 16-16-16-36 would not post. I am happy with the frequency until the May update hopefully opening things up a bit more. I would like to improve the timings.



*The Bad*
No matter what I have tried, I cannot get Asus Aura 1.04.29 to reinstall without crashing, it just opens a "Doctor Dump" website that tells you around 27,000 other instances of the problem have been reported. I did manage after registry cleaning and manual file deletions to install Aura 1.04.26, and have it running and controlling the onboard leds and the RBG headers, but unfortunately, the G.Skill RGB simply does not appear in Aura and cannot be controlled from it.

Very frustrating, any help would be most appreciated!

*The Ugly*
This is obviously not just a CH6 problem, as googling shows the same problem has been chronic with Aura since Asus came out with it, including Intel based boards. I am patient with things that are due to the Ryzen platform being so new, but clearly Asus has not resolved this in a year of complaints. That is ugly. I'd hate to RMA this board, but if there is no solution soon, I will.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> *The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly*
> 
> *The Good*
> I got my second kit of F4-3600C16D-16GTZR delivered today, and so I have 32 GB, and so far have it running at 3200 MHz at 18-18-18-38. I have not been able to tighten the timings yet, trying 16-16-16-36 would not post. I am happy with the frequency until the May update hopefully opening things up a bit more. I would like to improve the timings.
> 
> 
> 
> *The Bad*
> No matter what I have tried, I cannot get Asus Aura 1.04.29 to reinstall without crashing, it just opens a "Doctor Dump" website that tells you around 27,000 other instances of the problem have been reported. I did manage after registry cleaning and manual file deletions to install Aura 1.04.26, and have it running and controlling the onboard leds and the RBG headers, but unfortunately, the G.Skill RGB simply does not appear in Aura and cannot be controlled from it.
> 
> Very frustrating, any help would be most appreciated!
> .


Use version from the Intel z270 boards. That worked for me.

Now I can't seem to find where this is answered is the AGESA 1004a only in 0079?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Use version from the Intel z270 boards. That worked for me.
> 
> Now I can't seem to find where this is answered is the AGESA 1004a only in 0079?


Aura 1.04.29 is from an Intel board. That is the version that worked until a crash, and nothing seems to be able to re-install it now.


----------



## SpecChum

4.0Ghz just passed RealBench, only 15 minutes as I can't be bothered at the minute, but will see how it goes. I'll just use the PC for a day or 2.

Average of about 1.4v in SVI2.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Use version from the Intel z270 boards. That worked for me.
> 
> Now I can't seem to find where this is answered is the AGESA 1004a only in 0079?


0079, 0081, 0082, and 0083 are all based on AGESA 1004a.


----------



## Targonis

After running into some random crashes that I thought might be due to upping my 1800X to 100x40.0, the problem is that 0083 is NOT running my RAM stable at 2667, even though 0902 did. All seems good, things test and work fine, but when I leave the computer on overnight, I will often wake up to find my machine "dead" with an 8 code. Turned my memory down to 2400 and that has solved the problem. I am sure that if I really tweaked with it I could resolve the problem, but with the May update right around the corner(even one month is soon enough), I can live with 2400 for now.

I admit, Ripjaws V 16 latency 2x16 memory isn't easy stuff right now, so I am not complaining. This is the bleeding edge type of thing that will frustrate some people, things work in one release, break in the next, and it takes 3 more BIOS versions to get it working again. I just shrug and go with it.


----------



## lordzed83

Im leaving it att this. Cant get any more out of 081 and my hardware. Passed 5xibt max played WoW for 10 hours wgile dowbloadig some movies loads of **** open.

And remember tgis is on windows 8.1 that has bees installed on my 5820k. No format no nothing just registry cleanup ect. Today i burned new version of windows 10 next weekend payday so SM961 NVme will join be last missing part of my Ryzen build with fresh w10 on it


----------



## [email protected]

32GB:


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I would think it is always going to have this imprecision. As there are 20 sensors in die, we see highest value and rotating is going on from what The Stilt said. It would have been great if AMD allowed all 20 to be seen.


Well, if it reads less temperature than my room's ambient then either my Fluke 289 is to imprecise or Tctl (by 0.5 - 1 C). Both possibilities are realistic. The accuracy of the Fluke is 1 % + 10, with the "+ 10" effectively being 1 C, so maybe I should trust Tctl more than the Fluke?!










Concerning the "20 sensors in die, we see highest value": If that is so, why do I consistently get different temperatures on different cores for same load? This looks like the sensors are placed at different distances to the cores, which seems strange if there were 20 sensors spread around, does it not?!


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 32GB:


Wow can you share all your memory related settings? I'd love to see how you got those timings with 32MB,


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Wow can you share all your memory related settings? I'd love to see how you got those timings with 32MB,


SOC @ 1.15V
DRAM Voltage @ 1.40V

DRAM timings as shown. 2666 memory ratio with 116.2 BCLK.

HTH


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Use version from the Intel z270 boards. That worked for me.


*My Bad and the Ugly may be solved*
I have some news on the Aura issue. I had tried uninstalling with control panel, and with CCleaner, and then cleaning the registry with the same program, but no success. In googling around on uninstalling Aura, I found a program called "Advanced Uninstaller PRO 12". I installed it, ran an uninstall of Aura 1.04.26 and a registry clean with the program. It did seem to find more files and references to fix. I then ran an install of Aura 1.04.29. It went a bit wonky and brought up the damn Doctor Dump thing, but then did install. I was not optimistic, but tried a startup of Aura and what do you know, it opened, showed the G.Skill RGB! I ran the calibration thing, and tried out some effects and now it all seems to work. I rebooted and opened it again, and still works. Some may be solved!

I know quite a few posts here have talked about AURA problems, so any who have not tried this approach, it might be worth a go for you.

*32GB of Ram*
I am able to boot some of the time into 3200 MGz, but it is also failing quite a bit on reboots, so I need help with stability. Right now I have DRAM voltage at 1.36 and DRAM VBoot at 1.36.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> SOC @ 1.15V
> DRAM Voltage @ 1.40V
> 
> DRAM timings as shown. 2666 memory ratio with 116.2 BCLK.
> 
> HTH


Thanks, I'll give a voltage bump, and see how it responds


----------



## Timur Born

*Tctl vs. Windows power profiles:*



Some nice +10 C spikes during (mostly) idle times there. Assuming that the reported temps are indeed +20 C higher than real due to a fixed offset, this means that there is another +10 C offset dynamically applied. Since the load did neither vary by amount nor type (as in CPU instructions) I wonder why power profiles have such a big impact on the Tctl behavior!?

It's noteworthy that CPU (Socket) temps don't budge more than 1 C bit over the whole time-span.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> *Tctl vs. Windows power profiles:*
> 
> 
> 
> Some nice +10 C spikes during (mostly) idle times there. Assuming that the reported temps are indeed +20 C higher than real due to a fixed offset, this means that there is another +10 C offset dynamically applied. Since the load did neither vary by amount nor type (as in CPU instructions) I wonder why power profiles have such a big impact on the Tctl behavior!?


I noticed the same, Balanced does run hotter since its only using one ccx it looks like. Good find.


----------



## Timur Born

But it does not run hotter in my test at all (maybe 1 - 2 C), it just induces an additional +10 C offset on top of the already present +20 C offset. That is because my cooling runs at max.

Also look at that point where I switch from High Performance to Balanced. That additional extra high spike is not extra load or temperature, it's induced by my switching of profiles. And the extra spike in the middle of Balanced is because there is some true CPU load happening. Again the height of the spike (+10 C jump) is does not look anywhere close to real temperature for that very small extra load.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> But it does not run hotter in my test at all (maybe 1 - 2 C), it just induces an additional +10 C offset on top of the already present +20 C offset. That is because my cooling runs at max.


I've been messing around with 1002 since I shot you those results earlier; tonight while doing some stability testing I saw the temps reading in the 80s but the air coming off the HSF is fairly cool and I'm seriously doubting the temps actually being 80+. I hit the back of the socket with the temp gun and it's reading about 47° at the hottest area. Skew is disabled.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://flic.kr/p/TRZJFv


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> SOC @ 1.15V
> DRAM Voltage @ 1.40V
> 
> DRAM timings as shown. 2666 memory ratio with 116.2 BCLK.
> 
> HTH


What is SOC and what does it do for memory?


----------



## goncalossilva

Could someone remind me which USBs on the back of the C6H are from the CPU itself?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> Could someone remind me which USBs on the back of the C6H are from the CPU itself?


If its vertical its the top usb ports so the ones towards the top of the case.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> SOC @ 1.15V
> DRAM Voltage @ 1.40V
> 
> DRAM timings as shown. 2666 memory ratio with 116.2 BCLK.
> 
> HTH


After setting BCLK did you attempt to reset the PCIe bus to version 3 mode? If so, did the GPU operate as expected?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I've been messing around with 1002 since I shot you those results earlier; tonight while doing some stability testing I saw the temps reading in the 80s but the air coming off the HSF is fairly cool and I'm seriously doubting the temps actually being 80+. I hit the back of the socket with the temp gun and it's reading about 47° at the hottest area. Skew is disabled.


There are two possible interpretations for what happens with ITB AVX:

Three consecutive +10 C offsets are applied one after another, for a total of +30 C on top of the fixed +20 C for X CPUs. The first two happen in direct succession when memory allocation starts, the last one happens when Linpack AVX calculations start.

1. These could be pure offsets and the real temperature would be 50 C lower on a X CPU. This would be lower than the socket sensor, though.

2. Or they could be offsets only for the first few milliseconds to seconds until the real temperature finally catches up to the offset value and then takes over. If this was the case then these offsets could be seen as kind of "jump start" to ramp up fans before the real temps kick in.

Here is a screenshot of what happens when ITB AVX is started. Take a good look at the moment when Linpack calculations start! First it jumps by the +10 C offset and then it decreases at first, before catching up again.

Sorry for using a different scale on the socket sensor. Watch out when you compare the temps (0-100 socket, 20-100 Tctl/Tdie).


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> Could someone remind me which USBs on the back of the C6H are from the CPU itself?


I have an inverted case......
Its the ones nearest the bios buttons.
Incidentally, they work well with an HTC Vive. Means you dont have to buy an extra Inateck USB3 pcie card with the Fresco chipset if you want your VR kit to work reliably.
The other USB ports are just as crap as usual but its a step in the right direction. Thanks AMD!


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> There are two possible interpretations for what happens with ITB AVX:
> 
> Three consecutive +10 C offsets are applied one after another, for a total of +30 C on top of the fixed +20 C for X CPUs. The first two happen in direct succession when memory allocation starts, the last one happens when Linpack AVX calculations start.
> 
> 1. These could be pure offsets and the real temperature would be 50 C lower on a X CPU. This would be lower than the socket sensor, though.
> 
> 2. Or they could be offsets only for the first few milliseconds to seconds until the real temperature finally catches up to the offset value and then takes over. If this was the case then these offsets could be seen as kind of "jump start" to ramp up fans before the real temps kick in.
> 
> Here is a screenshot of what happens when ITB AVX is started. Take a good look at the moment when Linpack calculations start! First it jumps by the +10 C offset and then it decreases at first, before catching up again.
> 
> Sorry for using a different scale on the socket sensor. Watch out when you compare the temps (0-100 socket, 20-100 Tctl/Tdie).


I'm on a 1700 so I dont know what to make of the data. Did the stuff I posted regarding your question earlier (non-x with everything disabled) help you confirm anything?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> *Tctl vs. Windows power profiles:*
> 
> 
> 
> Some nice +10 C spikes during (mostly) idle times there. Assuming that the reported temps are indeed +20 C higher than real due to a fixed offset, this means that there is another +10 C offset dynamically applied. Since the load did neither vary by amount nor type (as in CPU instructions) I wonder why power profiles have such a big impact on the Tctl behavior!?
> 
> It's noteworthy that CPU (Socket) temps don't budge more than 1 C bit over the whole time-span.


Besides the conjecture that the 10C addition is due to some algorithm, there could be another reason for the seemingly constant jump; the measurement being displayed is from a sensing diode that is in the silicon where there is (locally) low thermal mass, and it responds immediately to some particular adjacent circuit that is briefly exercised intermittently. When the circuit activity ends, the temperature decays back to the baseline as the heat spreads out to less local thermal mass.

This alternate conjecture somewhat depends on the time scale of the plots vs. silicon chip thermal characteristics we won't have. One would want to look at the thermal decay time from a deliberately larger and twice as long processing burst. But it might be impossible to determine anything from such a test if the displayed temperature diode source jumps around as the processing uses different cores. Seven core parking may be needed.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I'm on a 1700 so I dont know what to make of the data. Did the stuff I posted regarding your question earlier (non-x with everything disabled) help you confirm anything?


Yes, thank you. If you are idling at around 20 C then I am idling at around 20 C, so the +20 C offset is always present. The other "offsets" or maybe "jump starts" happen on top of that.

The question is why you end up at around the same 80 C with IBT AVX as I do, since you should be 20 C lower on Tctl. But I am currently running my AIO at 100%, so maybe yours just runs lower atm? I suggest you turn on the graphs, set polling to 100 - 200 ms and watch for those jumps.

Here is a better comparison of Tdie (Tctl - 20) vs. Socket. As you can see socket temps stabilize and remain about 15 C lower than Tdie. Asus uses Socker + 30 C for their SIO CPU calculation - once Tctl increases to the moon - so I wonder about their reasoning for that big offset?!


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> There are two possible interpretations for what happens with ITB AVX:
> 
> Three consecutive +10 C offsets are applied one after another, for a total of +30 C on top of the fixed +20 C for X CPUs. The first two happen in direct succession when memory allocation starts, the last one happens when Linpack AVX calculations start.
> 
> 1. These could be pure offsets and the real temperature would be 50 C lower on a X CPU. This would be lower than the socket sensor, though.
> 
> 2. Or they could be offsets only for the first few milliseconds to seconds until the real temperature finally catches up to the offset value and then takes over. If this was the case then these offsets could be seen as kind of "jump start" to ramp up fans before the real temps kick in.
> 
> Here is a screenshot of what happens when ITB AVX is started. Take a good look at the moment when Linpack calculations start! First it jumps by the +10 C offset and then it decreases at first, before catching up again.
> 
> Sorry for using a different scale on the socket sensor. Watch out when you compare the temps (0-100 socket, 20-100 Tctl/Tdie).


Notice that the CPU socket behaves as expected with an exponential decay, while the other plots have a linear decay, not typical of REAL materials. So one is forced to conclude that some function is deliberately messing with the data, perhaps to keep the fan speed up longer as suggested.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Yes, thank you. If you are idling at around 20 C then I am idling at around 20 C, so the +20 C offset is always present. The other "offsets" or maybe "jump starts" happen on top of that.
> 
> The question is why you end up at around the same 80 C with IBT AVX as I do, since you should be 20 C lower on Tctl. But I am currently running my AIO at 100%, so maybe yours just runs lower atm? I suggest you turn on the graphs, set polling to 100 - 200 ms and watch for those jumps.
> 
> Here is a better comparison of Tdie (Tctl - 20) vs. Socket. As you can see socket temps stabilize and remain about 15 C lower than Tdie. Asus uses Socker + 30 C for their SIO CPU calculation - once Tctl increases to the moon - so I wonder about their reasoning for that big offset?!


I'm on air so there is likely a large delta between what your cooler is doing compared to mine.

Edit: and I have no idea which IBT I'm running LOL.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Besides the conjecture that the 10C addition is due to some algorithm, there could be another reason for the seemingly constant jump; the measurement being displayed is from a sensing diode that is in the silicon where there is (locally) low thermal mass, and it responds immediately to some particular adjacent circuit that is briefly exercised intermittently. When the circuit activity ends, the temperature decays back to the baseline as the heat spreads out to less local thermal mass.


I can follow that argument, but still doubt that this would lead to quite exact jumps of +10 C steps, regardless of what temperature the jump was based on (starting at 20 C looks the same as starting at 60 C) and how the cooling is set (100% cooling looks the same as 0%).

And why would there be no jumps for idle load using the Power Safer profile versus all the other profiles? It's still the same load happening at the same places inside the silicon. Do also note that the two spikes in the first Power Safe segment are slightly larger jumps than +10 C, because there was real CPU load happening. This likely was some +2 C due to load and then the +10 offset happened on top of that.


----------



## Cata79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> SOC @ 1.15V
> DRAM Voltage @ 1.40V
> 
> DRAM timings as shown. 2666 memory ratio with 116.2 BCLK.
> 
> HTH


cool, with your settings got my 2x16 Corsair cl16 at 14-14-14-34 stable (ibt standard and high)


----------



## Bmxant

Received another one of these with my Trident Z at stock 2133Mhz, but instead of auto volts, I tried 1.25

SoC 1.125
Memory 1.25

A corrected hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Corrected Machine Check
Error Type: Cache Hierarchy Error
Processor APIC ID: 1

Event ID 19

Is there anything else I should be trying? The memory is the 14c version.

Bios is version 0902

I had one error code 8 yesterday on the mobo while the system was idle, but otherwise the system seems fine.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Notice that the CPU socket behaves as expected with an exponential decay, while the other plots have a linear decay, not typical of REAL materials.


I lack knowledge of how temperature decay curves of material are meant to look. But especially the idle spikes' decay are clearly an algorithm meant to maintain gradual decay instead of jumping right back down.
Quote:


> So one is forced to conclude that some function is deliberately messing with the data, perhaps to keep the fan speed up longer as suggested.


This also depends on the BIOS implementation of SIO CPU (temp source for fans), as Asus demonstrates with their Tctl + 5 C vs. Socket + 30 C = whatever is lower decision.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I'm on air so there is likely a large delta between what your cooler is doing compared to mine.
> 
> Edit: and I have no idea which IBT I'm running LOL.


What is your Socket temperature then?


----------



## hotstocks

Any advice, maybe I just got a bad 1800X. I mean the thing turns off/black screen needing a reboot just trying to run Intel Burn Test AT STOCK.
So I just flash from 1002 to 81 to see if that helps and it doesn't. Should this cpu not die in IBT stock or does it need bios settings or extra volts
to pass this test? Hwinfo is showing volts from .825 to 1.52v (that is usually why I don't run stock, I just set 1.4v and 4X100 and it should work)
Temps are anywhere between 47C and 70C. Funny thing is EVERY other benchmark and stress test works. Passes Realbench, Prime95, and
even OCCT with AVX Capable Linpack. So I am starting to think Intel Burn Test (which is AVX Linpack) has the problem, and not the cpu. Maybe
there is just some incompatibility with Ryzen and IBT. Maybe we shouldn't be judging stability on this one wonky test. But it is odd that my 1700
passes IBT. Thoughts?


----------



## AndehX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndehX*
> 
> Tried that, didnt make a difference. Also tried the USB log viewer, nothing shows in it when the sound plays. Im officially stumped. Maybe elmor can shed some light on it?


ok I've discovered that its not my overclock causing this issue as its doing it when I revert back to defaults. It looks like it's started doing it ever since I installed the Windows 10 Creators update....


----------



## Merboe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> That delta is for SIO CPU ("CPU" = Tctl + 5 C) and changes to "CPU" = "CPU (Socket)" + 30 C when Tctl increase a lot very quickly. Whichever of the two calculations is lower is the one used for (SIO) "CPU". But the problem he has is with "CPU (Socket)" seemingly mirroring "Tctl + 5C" instead of providing its own readings.
> 
> Try to reset HWInfo settings completely, maybe you are using an old ini file from before HWinfo changed the behavior of CPU (Socket) readings and thus gets confused.


I tried. Also tried the beta version of HWInfo.
Same results.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I can follow that argument, but still doubt that this would lead to quite exact jumps of +10 C steps, regardless of what temperature the jump was based on (starting at 20 C looks the same as starting at 60 C) and how the cooling is set (100% cooling looks the same as 0%).
> 
> And why would there be no jumps for idle load using the Power Safer profile versus all the other profiles? It's still the same load happening at the same places inside the silicon.


With your new plots I conclude that not only are various temperature increments being added in particular temperature bands, but the past history (and maybe predicted by derivative future history) are factors in temperature manipulation. This implies that there is no simple way of getting back to the actual temperature without accounting for how the algorithm is predicting its next adjustment. Tuning up a fan control with such a scheme should be even more entertaining than getting DRAM to OC.

Power saver (safer?) may inhibit some activities that Win normally (if that is the right word) does in the background.


----------



## Timur Born

If it's any consolation I had those USB unplug/plug-in sound happening for the last few weeks/months using my Z87 + 4970K. Every now and then it would do that and I could not tell why.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> With your new plots I conclude that not only are various temperature increments being added in particular temperature bands, but the past history (and maybe predicted by derivative future history) are factors in temperature manipulation. This implies that there is no simple way of getting back to the actual temperature without accounting for how the algorithm is predicting its next adjustment. Tuning up a fan control with such a scheme should be even more entertaining than getting DRAM to OC.
> 
> Power saver (safer?) may inhibit some activities that Win normally (if that is the right word) does in the background.


Yes, Safer, sorry for the ongoing typo.









I do know that these extra offset are decreased toward 0 at Tctl = 95 C (Sense Skew off). My current interpretation is that these are a mixture of both my suggestions. So when my last graph read 58 C Tdie (78 C Tctl) then the last +10 C offset is still applied on top of supposedly real 48 C (=5 C over Socket).

Let's check this by unplugging the fans and only leaving the pumps running... brb...

PS: Radiator fan outlet was around 25 C when while ITB was running.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> What is your Socket temperature then?


This was the image from the run with everything disabled:
https://flic.kr/p/TgFvid

This is at 3.9x with everything still disabled (which spit out a WHEA around run seven)
https://flic.kr/p/TRZJFv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Any advice, maybe I just got a bad 1800X. I mean the thing turns off/black screen needing a reboot just trying to run Intel Burn Test AT STOCK.
> So I just flash from 1002 to 81 to see if that helps and it doesn't. Should this cpu not die in IBT stock or does it need bios settings or extra volts
> to pass this test? Hwinfo is showing volts from .825 to 1.52v (that is usually why I don't run stock, I just set 1.4v and 4X100 and it should work)
> Temps are anywhere between 47C and 70C. Funny thing is EVERY other benchmark and stress test works. Passes Realbench, Prime95, and
> even OCCT with AVX Capable Linpack. So I am starting to think Intel Burn Test (which is AVX Linpack) has the problem, and not the cpu. Maybe
> there is just some incompatibility with Ryzen and IBT. Maybe we shouldn't be judging stability on this one wonky test. But it is odd that my 1700
> passes IBT. Thoughts?


It is absolutely possible to be stable under IBT at maximum settings. Thinking you jump to 4ghz and do it just isnt going to happen without some work.


----------



## Timur Born

Look, your Socket temp is 15 C lower than Tctl/Tdie, this fits my Tdie vs. Socket readings. I will push socket temp now, by disabling cooling. This will push Tctl to 95 C, then soft throttling will happen and the offsets decrease.


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Any advice, maybe I just got a bad 1800X. I mean the thing turns off/black screen needing a reboot just trying to run Intel Burn Test AT STOCK.
> So I just flash from 1002 to 81 to see if that helps and it doesn't. Should this cpu not die in IBT stock or does it need bios settings or extra volts
> to pass this test? Hwinfo is showing volts from .825 to 1.52v (that is usually why I don't run stock, I just set 1.4v and 4X100 and it should work)
> Temps are anywhere between 47C and 70C. Funny thing is EVERY other benchmark and stress test works. Passes Realbench, Prime95, and
> even OCCT with AVX Capable Linpack. So I am starting to think Intel Burn Test (which is AVX Linpack) has the problem, and not the cpu. Maybe
> there is just some incompatibility with Ryzen and IBT. Maybe we shouldn't be judging stability on this one wonky test. But it is odd that my 1700
> passes IBT. Thoughts?


Clearly a voltage issue..


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> Clearly a voltage issue..


It's clearly a "I'll pick some random settings and try it issue" but that is about as far as I'll go.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> This was the image from the run with everything disabled:
> https://flic.kr/p/TgFvid
> 
> This is at 3.9x with everything still disabled (which spit out a WHEA around run seven)
> https://flic.kr/p/TRZJFv
> It is absolutely possible to be stable under IBT at maximum settings. Thinking you jump to 4ghz and do it just isnt going to happen without some work.


No, I have been IBT stable with a 1700 for 2 weeks. But an 1800X just kills the computer to off within a few minutes, EVEN AT STOCK. While OCCT Linpack AVX is perfectly stable. I am starting to think that the X chips have something that doesn't play nice with IBT because I can swap the 1700 in and everything passes then swap the 1800X in and it can't pass IBT at stock or any speeds or volts whatsoever, yet OCCT Linpack AVX is the same test and it passes just fine?
Sorry about your pictures getting in the quote.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 32GB:


Hello

Nice results Raja. And with proper memory stability testing as well.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> Clearly a voltage issue..


How can it be a voltage issue AT STOCK? Not even trying to overclock it yet. Just tried it stock in 1002 and failed IBT, then flashed to 81 and tried stock and failed IBT. It can go to 4ghz and pass everything else, but I am talking running it completely stock like a newb or pre-built computer, the computer turns off after a few minutes of IBT and IBT only. And it is not the PSU, 1000w Corsair, and like I said the 1700 ran fine, 3.9ghz and never failed IBT at stock or overclocked unless I put too low voltage. The 1800X fails no matter what, stock, overclocked with voltage higher, ect. Will do more testing tonight overclocking it, maybe I'll forget stock as it obviously doesn't give enough volts or vdroop problem. Maybe I will use LLC stock or up voltage stock and see if it really is the chip or IBT that is messed up.

P.S. For the life of me I can't understand why OCCT with AVX Linpack is completely stable and supposedly the same exact test as IBT, yet IBT just kills the computer to shutdown.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> No, I have been IBT stable with a 1700 for 2 weeks. But an 1800X just kills the computer to off within a few minutes, EVEN AT STOCK. While OCCT Linpack AVX is perfectly stable. I am starting to think that the X chips have something that doesn't play nice with IBT because I can swap the 1700 in and everything passes then swap the 1800X in and it can't pass IBT at stock or any speeds or volts whatsoever, yet OCCT Linpack AVX is the same test and it passes just fine?
> Sorry about your pictures getting in the quote.


If we start bickering about pictures making it into a post, we've sunk to an all time low LOL. As to your theory, the 1800x isn't any different than the 1700; they're the exact same processors that were binned by voltage (as confirmed by Kyle Bennett of HardOCP during talks with AMD directly); those of us with the 1700 drew the short straw in this regard. If you cant pass with all defaults (memory as well), you need to start addressing individual components to diagnose what is leading to the problem.


----------



## GraveNoX

If I go to support page, there are like 20 memory kits supported and 2 BIOSes, if I go to the Prime x370 Pro, there are like 1100 memory kits supported and 5 BIOSes.
Asus stopped supporting this board ? How you guys getting new BIOSes ?

This may be a strong reason not to go C6H, it seems they don't care too much about the "high-end".
I'm still waiting for that April update to arrive.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveNoX*
> 
> If I go to support page, there are like 20 memory kits supported and 2 BIOSes, if I go to the Prime x370 Pro, there are like 1100 memory kits supported and 5 BIOSes.
> Asus stopped supporting this board ? How you guys getting new BIOSes ?


Magic


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> If we start bickering about pictures making it into a post, we've sunk to an all time low LOL. As to your theory, the 1800x isn't any different than the 1700; they're the exact same processors that were binned by voltage (as confirmed by Kyle Bennett of HardOCP during talks with AMD directly); those of us with the 1700 drew the short straw in this regard. If you cant pass with all defaults (memory as well), you need to start addressing individual components to diagnose what is leading to the problem.


Even after I flashed to 81, could there be something retained in a bios setting I don't know about that isn't playing nice with my 1800X vs the old 1700? Do I need to do a battery pull or some cmos clear with power on or off? If not I'm going to exchange this 1800X or go back to the 1700 because I had ZERO problems with the 1700 for 2 weeks at 3.9ghz. I wanted to try for 4ghz so got a 1800X, but the thing isn't even stable at STOCK with IBT turning off the computer with the exact same components, it is not the components. I have been overclocking for 20 years, either I have a bad 1800X or IBT is having a major problem with the 1800X I have for some reason, maybe bios related, but like I said, same hardware and new flash on bios, F5 load optimized defaults..You just don't use the exact same computer test bed and ONLY change from a 1700 to 1800X and go from NO problems with IBT to IBT just turning off the computer. I repeat nothing changed but the processor, and nothing makes it pass IBT even at stock.


----------



## GraveNoX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Magic


Great answer for your 890th post. It helped. It surely did.
You really want to hit that 1000 posts as soon as possible.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveNoX*
> 
> Great answer for your 890th post. It helped. It surely did.
> You really want to hit that 1000 posts as soon as possible.


The answer you seek is on the 1st post of the thread. its updated with important need to know info that ends up lost in the many pages, including bios. If you follow the thread closely you'll be able to catch guinea pig bios before the OP is updated.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveNoX*
> 
> Great answer for your 890th post. It helped. It surely did.
> You really want to hit that 1000 posts as soon as possible.


I won a toaster too! It's amazing!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Even after I flashed to 81, could there be something retained in a bios setting I don't know about that isn't playing nice with my 1800X vs the old 1700? Do I need to do a battery pull or some cmos clear with power on or off? If not I'm going to exchange this 1800X or go back to the 1700 because I had ZERO problems with the 1700 for 2 weeks at 3.9ghz. I wanted to try for 4ghz so got a 1800X, but the thing isn't even stable at STOCK with IBT turning off the computer with the exact same components, it is not the components. I have been overclocking for 20 years, either I have a bad 1800X or IBT is having a major problem with the 1800X I have for some reason, maybe bios related, but like I said, same hardware and new flash on bios, F5 load optimized defaults..You just don't use the exact same computer test bed and ONLY change from a 1700 to 1800X and go from NO problems with IBT to IBT just turning off the computer. I repeat nothing changed but the processor, and nothing makes it pass IBT even at stock.


Try running with a single stick of RAM. If that passes, try with the other.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> SOC @ 1.15V
> DRAM Voltage @ 1.40V
> 
> DRAM timings as shown. 2666 memory ratio with 116.2 BCLK.
> 
> HTH


Well heck I was starting to do well by trying a BCLK raised into that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> SOC @ 1.15V
> DRAM Voltage @ 1.40V
> 
> DRAM timings as shown. 2666 memory ratio with 116.2 BCLK.
> 
> HTH


I was trying out a BCLK clock and was getting some nice results, unfortunately, I happened to try some Audio and my Essence STX had disappeared as a device. Took me a minute to diagnose - "hmm, what's changed?". So back to bios and a 100 BCLK, and my sound card was back.

Looks like I'll have to restart from this point to see where I can get with these 4 sticks at 100 BCLK. Sigh.. 1 step forward and two back the last couple days


----------



## Timur Born

Last big image for today. Look at the Statuscore oddities on the right. You can also see some hard throttling (x5.5) in action on the left. I forgot to draw one "ITB Pump" and one "Idle" line after the last "ITB No Pump", but you get the picture.


----------



## Timur Born

And just to mention this: Throttling only happens at stock CPU settings, when you overclock the CPU will keep running at full frequency until it crashes or reaches a thermal shutdown (practically impossible with Sense Skew enabled).


----------



## Mandarb

Sick at home, so I have been doing some tweaking and OC trials.

I seem to have a massive vdroop on my board/CPU - take a look at the picture. This is pstate OC with P0 set at 3.9GHz and 1.35V, everything else on auto (spread spectrum off, switching frequency auto and CPU power phase control extreme). This is while running prime95:



Going anywhere above 3.9GHz crashes the PC because core voltage drops too much, i.e. from 1.356V idle to 1.275V load.

I have experimented with LLC settings and with LLC level 5 core voltage (SV12 TFN) is at a rocksteady 1.356V, while Vcore from the CHVI readout shows 1.373V up to 1.407V max.

With LLC5, CPU voltage on auto and p0 at 1.35V I can go to 4GHz but sometimes the system crashes during prime95, Cinebench R15 passes. I'd say I need a little more voltage to make it pass, but I need to go to bed now so I'll resume later.

Also from other people who have measured probelt we know that this is basically just the Vcore reading from the VRM, CH VI part from HWinfo.

I do have a DMM but I didn't grow the balls to measure at the CPU socket fearing I'd short something when not holding super-steady since I don't feel so well.

If for example @elmor can tell me where exactly to measure on the socket, I'll do it just to confirm that I really have a massive Vdroop.

Edit: P.S.: F4-3200C14D-32GTZ still doesn't work with anything above 2666MHz 14-14-14-34, not even with looser timings. Am on 0082.


----------



## Timur Born

Search through the thread, there is one image showing which thermistors are for VCore and SOC. And another images shows one thermistor (lower left side from the back) that has more clearance on both sides than the other ones, this is a Vcore one.


----------



## Mandarb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Search through the thread, there is one image showing which thermistors are for VCore and SOC. And another images shows one thermistor (lower left side from the back) that has more clearance on both sides than the other ones, this is a Vcore one.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/6890#post_25985296

I assume you mean the one on the bottom left? Will see if I can do it tomorrow, time for bed.

Also, anyone else experiencing such a high vcore drop going from idle to load?


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Another update on my end.
> 
> No amount of tweaking with 081, 082, 083 will net me 3200mhz on my R1700 with my corsair LPX 3200 ram. Tried ProcODT, VDDRBOOT, VDDR, etc. tweaking and can boot occasionally, but never stable.
> 
> Back to 1002, 100% stable 3200mhz first try with DOCP Standard.
> 
> Not sure what is going on, but definitely in my case the new BIOS group is a bust.


Same here for me...... Back to 1002....


----------



## Snowfox00x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> Same here for me...... Back to 1002....


Same here. 1002 seems to be more stable.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> No, I have been IBT stable with a 1700 for 2 weeks. But an 1800X just kills the computer to off within a few minutes, EVEN AT STOCK. While OCCT Linpack AVX is perfectly stable. I am starting to think that the X chips have something that doesn't play nice with IBT because I can swap the 1700 in and everything passes then swap the 1800X in and it can't pass IBT at stock or any speeds or volts whatsoever, yet OCCT Linpack AVX is the same test and it passes just fine?
> Sorry about your pictures getting in the quote.


I have an 1800x that did the same with a non legit copy of windows. Even at default it was crashing as soon as I pressed start. By installing my license and a legit copy all my issues but one went away. Turning on high performance with core enhance=bsod. Just by swapping power states. Its stable at stock with everything on auto except ram speed, but stuck at 3.6 with no xfr.


----------



## madweazl

After some tinkering, I've come up with the following for my 1700:

3.9 IBT max setting stable
1.425 vcore
1.387 under load
LLC 3

3.925 IBT max setting stable
1.45 vcore
1.425 under load
LLC 4

The memory runs at 3200 14-14-14-14-34 regardless of CPU clock and requires no changes to any settings as the CPU clock increases. This indicates (to me anyways) that the IMC is pretty damn stout and I dont think we've touched what it is capable of.

Other settings (these remain constant regardless of overclock):
SOC 1.16250
DRAM 1.365
1.8 PLL 1.810
DRAM VBoot 1.475
All else Auto

BIOS 1002

Vdroop at IBT maximum setting load (SVI2)
LLC 2 69mv
LLC 3 31mv
LLC 4 25mv
LLC 5 0mv


----------



## Gadfly

Anyone seen any throttling they can't explain?

I have my system up and running at 4059 mhz @ 123mhz BLCK 1.41v; memory is running at 3600 @ 16-16-16-36

I have noticed that during heavy loads the CPU's will throttle back to as low at 3.1ghz. for no apparent reason. Temps get to about 75'C max, which is far below the thermal throttle limits...

What am I missing?.


----------



## Bmxant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bmxant*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Received another one of these with my Trident Z at stock 2133Mhz, but instead of auto volts, I tried 1.25
> 
> SoC 1.125
> Memory 1.25
> 
> A corrected hardware error has occurred.
> 
> Reported by component: Processor Core
> Error Source: Corrected Machine Check
> Error Type: Cache Hierarchy Error
> Processor APIC ID: 1
> 
> Event ID 19
> 
> Is there anything else I should be trying? The memory is the 14c version.
> 
> Bios is version 0902
> 
> I had one error code 8 yesterday on the mobo while the system was idle, but otherwise the system seems fine
> 
> 
> .


Quoting because from what I'm seeing, the Event ID 19 errors only happen when I go idle. Anyone else experience this? I can throw more volts at my ram, but it's stock and shouldn't even need 1.25, right? Unless there's some kind of intense power saving going on when I'm idle.


----------



## MingBee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Anyone seen any throttling they can't explain?
> 
> I have my system up and running at 4059 mhz @ 123mhz BLCK 1.41v; memory is running at 3600 @ 16-16-16-36
> 
> I have noticed that during heavy loads the CPU's will throttle back to as low at 3.1ghz. for no apparent reason. Temps get to about 75'C max, which is far below the thermal throttle limits...
> 
> What am I missing?.


is it a 1700 non x with sense mi skew enabled?


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bmxant*
> 
> Quoting because from what I'm seeing, the Event ID 19 errors only happen when I go idle. Anyone else experience this? I can throw more volts at my ram, but it's stock and shouldn't even need 1.25, right? Unless there's some kind of intense power saving going on when I'm idle.


bad cpu. return if you can or issue an rma. you should not be getting any whea errors at stock. i had two cpus over the years, a 6850k, and a 6700k, that did that at stock and they were simply defective cpus. replacing them fixed it.


----------



## Bmxant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> bad cpu. return if you can or issue an rma. you should not be getting any whea errors at stock. i had two cpus over the years, a 6850k, and a 6700k, that did that at stock and they were simply defective cpus. replacing them fixed it.


Is it possible they might go away with a bios update? I'm prime stable.


----------



## CeltPC

It's late and I got tired, and a bit lazy maybe, so rather than working for the edge, I took my final settings to what I think is good performance, stable, and cooler for sure. With 32 GB across 4 sticks, it's at 2927.4 MHz with 18-18-18-44-69 timing. I do think there is room for some more , but left off there.

I'm on an easy 3.95 GHz P-state overclock, by which I mean at 4 GHz stress tests had temps of 73.2 C avg. and peak at 79.4. Now it's running 58.1 C avg. and a peak of 61.1 C. That is a huge drop in temp for giving up .05 GHz.

I may just keep the CPU right where it is for now, and fiddle with DRAM a bit more. Overall, a good day in the end, everything working well including all the bling on the G.Skill.



Oey, I think I just caught myself cheating! Realized the glass front panel was off the case, so I'' have to re-test on those thermals. seemed a rather extreme dip, lol.

Update: Running case all buttoned up, The temps were 58.0 C avg. and a peak of 59.0 C! How weird.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Anyone seen any throttling they can't explain?
> 
> I have my system up and running at 4059 mhz @ 123mhz BLCK 1.41v; memory is running at 3600 @ 16-16-16-36
> 
> I have noticed that during heavy loads the CPU's will throttle back to as low at 3.1ghz. for no apparent reason. Temps get to about 75'C max, which is far below the thermal throttle limits...
> 
> What am I missing?.


No I really have not experienced any throttling. and I've run that hot and more before. Superb memory performance!


----------



## GoneToPlaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Anyone seen any throttling they can't explain?
> 
> I have my system up and running at 4059 mhz @ 123mhz BLCK 1.41v; memory is running at 3600 @ 16-16-16-36
> 
> I have noticed that during heavy loads the CPU's will throttle back to as low at 3.1ghz. for no apparent reason. Temps get to about 75'C max, which is far below the thermal throttle limits...
> 
> What am I missing?.


I have seen this too - I believe that the SMU isn't aware that you are overclocking because you are increasing BCLK. It still thinks you are at 3.3 GHz (4.059 GHz / 123 BCLK), which is below the threshold that it will stop being active.

I see you are using the 2933 settings to achieve the 3600 DDR - is it possible to use the 3200 settings instead? Using a lower BCLK would increase the frequency that the SMU thinks the CPU is running at, which should trigger the overclocking mode.

Which CPU do you have? The base frequency is what the SMU uses to determine if you are overclocking, try going above (relative to a 100 MHz BCLK) and see if the throttling stops. If that is true, you'll have to trade-off off the higher memory performance vs the throttling from the CPU.

Still very impressive memory timings!!!


----------



## Maxcielle

Just grabbed a Crosshair VI Hero. ???
My crosshair V Formula Z always treated me well ?

Now going crazy trying to find some RAM.
Been reading about ddr4 for weeks.

What should I buy? Budget/performance. Need no rgb and leds here.


----------



## Maxcielle

Going with either 1700 or 1600. I'm on water here.
Are those flarex what we I should buy? The look expensive here


----------



## digitalfrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> *My Bad and the Ugly may be solved*
> I have some news on the Aura issue. I had tried uninstalling with control panel, and with CCleaner, and then cleaning the registry with the same program, but no success. In googling around on uninstalling Aura, I found a program called "Advanced Uninstaller PRO 12".


I use Revo Uninstaller to track all installations of ASUS software. I had so many headaches uninstalling their stuff.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Anyone seen any throttling they can't explain?
> 
> I have my system up and running at 4059 mhz @ 123mhz BLCK 1.41v; memory is running at 3600 @ 16-16-16-36
> 
> I have noticed that during heavy loads the CPU's will throttle back to as low at 3.1ghz. for no apparent reason. Temps get to about 75'C max, which is far below the thermal throttle limits...
> 
> What am I missing?.


This happens with certain loads, but on a single core basis. ITB *non* AVX does that and Heavyload does it. Throttling usually does not happen in OC mode, even when the temps are burning hot. Need to try BCLK overclocking again concerning that one.


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bmxant*
> 
> Is it possible they might go away with a bios update? I'm prime stable.


typically no. no matter what, at stock, you should not be getting any whea errors at all. it should work without issues at stock frequency, features, and voltages. if your cpu is spewing out whea errors at stock, then its bad. especially if its spewing them out at idle. both my first 6850k and 6700k behaved the same and your whea error was identical to the two i had. i needed 1.5v's in my first 6700k to get it to stop. just save yourself a headache and replace it if you can. annoying as be.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> Going with either 1700 or 1600. I'm on water here.
> Are those flarex what we I should buy? The look expensive here


The differences between 3200-CL14 Flare X, Ripjaws V and TridentZ seem rather negligible. Of these three kits I had here the Flare X behaved rather worse than the others for some OC tries (like needing half a dozen POST restarts where the others just booted through). I kept the TridentZ, their cost is in between the other two. I also got a kit of 4000-CL18, but there doesn't seem to be any advantages compared to the 3200-CL14 yet.


----------



## digitalfrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Any advice, maybe I just got a bad 1800X. I mean the thing turns off/black screen needing a reboot just trying to run Intel Burn Test AT STOCK.
> So I just flash from 1002 to 81 to see if that helps and it doesn't. Should this cpu not die in IBT stock or does it need bios settings or extra volts
> to pass this test? Hwinfo is showing volts from .825 to 1.52v (that is usually why I don't run stock, I just set 1.4v and 4X100 and it should work)
> Temps are anywhere between 47C and 70C. Funny thing is EVERY other benchmark and stress test works. Passes Realbench, Prime95, and
> even OCCT with AVX Capable Linpack. So I am starting to think Intel Burn Test (which is AVX Linpack) has the problem, and not the cpu. Maybe
> there is just some incompatibility with Ryzen and IBT. Maybe we shouldn't be judging stability on this one wonky test. But it is odd that my 1700
> passes IBT. Thoughts?


I just tested this with my 4.0Ghz stable overlock on 1800X (OCCT, RealBench, Gaming for hours...) and I have the same issue. When I run IntelBurnTest it almost immediately crashes, everything else is working fine.


----------



## Bmxant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> typically no. no matter what, at stock, you should not be getting any whea errors at all. it should work without issues at stock frequency, features, and voltages. if your cpu is spewing out whea errors at stock, then its bad. especially if its spewing them out at idle. both my first 6850k and 6700k behaved the same and your whea error was identical to the two i had. i needed 1.5v's in my first 6700k to get it to stop. just save yourself a headache and replace it if you can. annoying as be.


So what you're saying is that it's a fairly common thing?

Thanks for the info.

PS: I just enabled the AMD Balanced power plan and I'll see if that removes the WHEA's (if it happens to be a low voltage thing). I'd rather not go through the hassle of an RMA if I don't have to.

Edit: WHEA errors are gone after using the AMD balanced plan, so I'm going to assume my voltage was dropping way too low. Lowest I recorded was 0.763, but I'm not sure if that's normal or not.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> The differences between 3200-CL14 Flare X, Ripjaws V and TridentZ seem rather negligible. Of these three kits I had here the Flare X behaved rather worse than the others for some OC tries (like needing half a dozen POST restarts where the others just booted through). I kept the TridentZ, their cost is in between the other two. I also got a kit of 4000-CL18, but there doesn't seem to be any advantages compared to the 3200-CL14 yet.


In a Gigabyte thread people posted that GB removed the Flare X from the QVL.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> In a Gigabyte thread people posted that GB removed the Flare X from the QVL.


Yes. but that was because it was so ugly looking compared to trident


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalfrost*
> 
> I use Revo Uninstaller to track all installations of ASUS software. I had so many headaches uninstalling their stuff.


Hmm not tried that. But yes you need a heavy set of tongs and a crowbar to remove some of the Asus stuff completely.

I'm just so relieved that Advanced Uninstaller PRO 12 worked in this case. I'll have to remember Revo Uninstaller as well in case I run into something again and the Advanced fails. Always good to have another tool in the box. In fact I think I'll go install the Revo now, or I'll be fumbling when I need it


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> The differences between 3200-CL14 Flare X, Ripjaws V and TridentZ seem rather negligible. Of these three kits I had here the Flare X behaved rather worse than the others for some OC tries (like needing half a dozen POST restarts where the others just booted through). I kept the TridentZ, their cost is in between the other two. I also got a kit of 4000-CL18, but there doesn't seem to be any advantages compared to the 3200-CL14 yet.


Is there considerable difference between CL16 and CL14? price difference here is almost 60 euros for 2x8gb. Is it worth it?


----------



## mackanz

I have no idea what the exact difference is between 2666 and 3200 strap, but i feel that is the holy grail at the moment. Asus would sell so many more boards if this could be fixed cause of the prices on ram.
I have no problem getting to 3200 speeds, but only through 2666 strap and blck clocking. I can boot to the next strap, but wont reach 3200 that way. This is with cheap 2133 Hynix M-Die that Corsair have labeled 3000CL15. The kit is under $100 from time to time. Theese do cl14 at 3000 as well. 2X8GB.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> Is there considerable difference between CL16 and CL14? price difference here is almost 60 euros for 2x8gb. Is it worth it?


i changed my CL16 's for the CL14's (Gskill), because of the lack to run 3200mhz! That was till these new bios version...Cant confirm what the situation is now!


----------



## YpsiNine

Just a shoutout from earlier in this thread when I was unable to get a backplate for my NH-D15 cooler, well, I got one now and I finished building the rig yesterday.

So far so good, extremely pleased with everything.
Fresh install of latest Win 10 Creators Update, I've installed the latest chipset drivers and the Ryzen power plan (was this supposed to be set at 90% minimum speed by the way?).

CH6 with BIOS version 0081. Seems very good to me.
Right now experimenting with CPU settings, the RAM was very easy to get out of the way. Rock solid at 3200 14-14-14-34-1T @ 1.35V with SOC @ 1.0V. This is G.skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZR.
Using P-state 0 overcklocking and currently aiming for a 3.9 GHz 24/7 setting as it seems 4,0 GHz requires more than 1,35V (and I don't want to go above that).

So finally after just reading in this thread for days, I can now do some of my own tinkering. Keep it up!


----------



## Quike

Started to mess around with the new 0083.
Ramoc seems to be stable atleast, this is by putting the strap to 2666 and raising the bclk to 137.
This is with a pair of G.Skill RipjawsV DDR4-3000 C14 2x8


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quike*
> 
> Started to mess around with the new 0083.
> Ramoc seems to be stable atleast, this is by putting the strap to 2666 and raising the bclk to 137.
> This is with a pair of G.Skill RipjawsV DDR4-3000 C14 2x8


i should first try bios version 0081, this one is 1T for ram and most likely the new release version!


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> Same here for me...... Back to 1002....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowfox00x*
> 
> Same here. 1002 seems to be more stable.


Glad to hear I'm not the only one with this issue.


----------



## Quike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> i should first try bios version 0081, this one is 1T for ram and most likely the new release version!


Will do


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> Is there considerable difference between CL16 and CL14? price difference here is almost 60 euros for 2x8gb. Is it worth it?


Yes, for ram, it is a big difference. How much do you care about your ram speed? I spent $260 for my Trident Z RGB 4133 mhz 1.35 volt kit and it proved to net good results.


----------



## 4rcherz

Been following this thread for a while so thought i'd add my input.

1800x currently at 3.9Ghz, 3200Mhz DDR4

http://valid.x86.fr/5hhzz7

using Pstates 9C with 1 notch negative offset. showing in CPUZ about 1.308/1.330 LLC1
BIOS 0081.
RAM set to 1.35v 14-14-14-35



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I do have a cold boot issue but assume i just need to increase the DRAM boot voltage a bit? And also seems to take a while to get into the bios from when keyboard is active which wasn't on previous 1002 bios.

Edit, cold boot (PSU still connected) doesn't seem to happen since matches boot ram voltage to my normal ram voltage (1.35) thx for the tip!


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4rcherz*
> 
> I do have a cold boot issue but assume i just need to increase the DRAM boot voltage a bit?


That is correct. Everyone needs to set boot voltage equal to your dram voltage. All my boot problems went away soon as I did that. I still have 24 error code but im running on 2933 mhz ram strap so thats probably why. Game stable though


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> That is correct. Everyone needs to set boot voltage equal to your dram voltage. All my boot problems went away soon as I did that. I still have 24 error code but im running on 2933 mhz ram strap so thats probably why. Game stable though


So if i set to 1.35 boot it should be fine or need to boost to 1.4? I get the 24 (and 44 now and then code in W10) too


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4rcherz*
> 
> So if i set to 1.35 boot it should be fine or need to boost to 1.4? I get the 24 (and 44 now and then code in W10) too


Just set it to what your normal dram voltage is at. If its 1.35 then set it to that. If its 1.4 set it to 1.4


----------



## AndehX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4rcherz*
> 
> I do have a cold boot issue but assume i just need to increase the DRAM boot voltage a bit? And also seems to take a while to get into the bios from when keyboard is active which wasn't on previous 1002 bios.


The cold boot issue is likely not caused by any of your settings as I have the same problem from time to time. Sometimes my system will boot first time, sometimes it will freeze on a 54/55 qcode. It's purely just bugs in the bios, as in earlier versions, I could not cold boot at all with OC settings. Now it will boot 2/3 times. Still not perfect, but better than it was.

Im running 1.4v DRAM boot voltage (memory is 3000mhz 1.35v, overclocked to 3200mhz 1.4v) and it makes no difference to my cold boot success rate.

As for my issue with the "USB device connected" sound playing randomly. It seems the Windows 10 Creators update has caused it to happen. Running my system with bios at defaults does not stop it from happening. I literally cannot pinpoint what is causing it. USB log viewer shows nothing when the sound happens, and all the USB related settings do not affect it. My solution has been to simply disable the sound in the Windows sounds options. Sad, but its driving me up the wall, and it seems to have zero effect on anything in my system. So until my system starts acting weird in some way, im just going to disregard it.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndehX*
> 
> The cold boot issue is likely not caused by any of your settings as I have the same problem from time to time. Sometimes my system will boot first time, sometimes it will freeze on a 54/55 qcode. It's purely just bugs in the bios, as in earlier versions, I could not cold boot at all with OC settings. Now it will boot 2/3 times. Still not perfect, but better than it was.
> Im running 1.4v DRAM boot voltage (memory is 3000mhz 1.35v, overclocked to 3200mhz 1.4v) and it makes no difference to my cold boot success rate.


Hello

Your system is not stable. It really is as simple as that. Test with default settings and if the issues persist your claim of BIOS bugs could be seriously considered.


----------



## AndehX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Your system is not stable. It really is as simple as that. Test with default settings and if the issues persist your claim of BIOS bugs could be seriously considered.


Excuse me? My system is perfectly stable. I've ran it at these settings for almost a month now, and not had one crash. the cold boot issue is affecting pretty much everyone who is overclocking on this board. Even the popular youtubers like Jayz2cents has done videos where he mentions cold booting is a problem.
I literally only have to set my DRAM strap to 2933mhz, which is what my memory is rated to run at, and I instantly have cold boot problems.
It's not a stability issue. It's just the bios still being in its infancy. Proven simply by the fact that when I first bought the board, cold booting would 100% not work. I had to let my system warm up for an hour before I could apply OC settings. Now with the latest bios, I can cold boot 2/3 times no problem.

You're acting like im the only person claiming that the bios needs work. I think you need to go back read the previous 900 pages or so.


----------



## badhairguy

What is the difference bettwen SVI2 TFN "CPU core voltage" and Vcore voltage in HWinfo?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndehX*
> 
> Excuse me? My system is perfectly stable. I've ran it at these settings for almost a month now, and not had one crash. the cold boot issue is affecting pretty much everyone who is overclocking on this board. Even the popular youtubers like Jayz2cents has done videos where he mentions cold booting is a problem.
> I literally only have to set my DRAM strap to 2933mhz, which is what my memory is rated to run at, and I instantly have cold boot problems.
> It's not a stability issue. It's just the bios still being in its infancy. Proven simply by the fact that when I first bought the board, cold booting would 100% not work. I had to let my system warm up for an hour before I could apply OC settings. Now with the latest bios, I can cold boot 2/3 times no problem.


Cold boot means pressing the start button and turning the pc off. Ive had zero issues with that.

The issue people are having is turning off your psu and/or unplugging the power cord, that turns into a bigger issue. Ive had zero cold boot issues but i also dont turn off my psu.

The one time i lost power though i did a single boot loop then started up so there is a slight issue obviously.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> That is correct. Everyone needs to set boot voltage equal to your dram voltage. All my boot problems went away soon as I did that. I still have 24 error code but im running on 2933 mhz ram strap so thats probably why. Game stable though


This seems to help in some regard but it isn't necessarily true either. My DRAM VBoot is 1.475 but my DRAM is at 1.375 (or close) running at 3200 14-14-14-14-34. When using the BCLK with other multipliers, it seems like matching the two voltages provides some stability but I haven't done enough testing to say with any certainty that this actually makes a difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndehX*
> 
> The cold boot issue is likely not caused by any of your settings as I have the same problem from time to time. *Sometimes my system will boot first time, sometimes it will freeze on a 54/55 qcode. It's purely just bugs in the bios, as in earlier versions,* I could not cold boot at all with OC settings. Now it will boot 2/3 times. Still not perfect, but better than it was.
> 
> ...


While there may be a bug in BIOS, the cold boot issues and the Qcode 54/55 can be mitigated by further tuning in the BIOS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4rcherz*
> 
> So if i set to 1.35 boot it should be fine or need to boost to 1.4? I get the 24 (and 44 now and then code in W10) too


Your Qcode of 24 is normal and should be there. 30 is normal if it resumes from sleep. 40 is another normal one but I'm not familiar with 44.


----------



## Timur Born

Any idea why Symantec's scanner is to adamant to call these "High" risk threads? The "Gen" part in the thread name suggests that it's a "generic" thread description instead of a properly identified find. Still most of these kind of finds are considered "Medium" or "Low" risk, these are considered "High".

Filename: zen_perfboost_gb3.exe
Threat name: Trojan.Gen.2Full Path: c:\users\timur\downloads\hardware\asus\c6hocak0302\zen_perfboost_v03\zen_perfboost_gb3.exe
...
Infected file: c:\users\timur\downloads\hardware\asus\c6hocak0302\zen_perfboost_v03\ zen_perfboost_gb3.exe Removed
Infected file: c:\users\timur\downloads\hardware\asus\c6h_tinkering_v1\ c6h_p0vidfix.exe Removed
Infected file: c:\users\timur\downloads\hardware\asus\c6hocak0302\zen_perfboost_v03\ zen_perfboost_reset.exe Removed


----------



## ibeat117

Today my new EK Rubber gasket arrived and to my Luck it´s even worse now, so i fouht i could mesaure the Resistance on these.

Original Gasket : around 1 MegaOhm
New "improved" Gasket : around 60 KiloOhm

With the Original i could at least boot and sometimes Bootloop 3-4 times and with the new and "improved" it doesn´t even Start up no Codes no Errors (Surge Protection?)

No i´m using this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







it´s not ideal and doesn´t have much pressure but i´m also contacting EK about this, right now i´m very pissed at this situation.


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Cold boot means pressing the start button and turning the pc off. Ive had zero issues with that.
> 
> The issue people are having is turning off your psu and/or unplugging the power cord, that turns into a bigger issue. Ive had zero cold boot issues but i also dont turn off my psu.
> 
> The one time i lost power though i did a single boot loop then started up so there is a slight issue obviously.


On the latest round of BIOSes even at stock settings I have cold boot issues if I remove power from the PSU. On 1002 I could run 3200MHz mem and 3.9GHz overclock (1700X) without a cold boot problem. There are a few of us in this thread having issues like this. It seems like AGESA though and not necessarily in Asus's hands.


----------



## arang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> This seems to help in some regard but it isn't necessarily true either. My DRAM VBoot is 1.475 but my DRAM is at 1.375 (or close) running at 3200 14-14-14-14-34. When using the BCLK with other multipliers, it seems like matching the two voltages provides some stability but I haven't done enough testing to say with any certainty that this actually makes a difference.
> While there may be a bug in BIOS, the cold boot issues and the Qcode 54/55 can be mitigated by further tuning in the BIOS.
> Your Qcode of 24 is normal and should be there. 30 is normal if it resumes from sleep. 40 is another normal one but I'm not familiar with 44.


44 happens when cpu loading like a bench...
so running with RB PRIME 95 then 24->44 or 40->44


----------



## Safetytrousers

I've disconnected my PSU and booted again just fine. I'm running with a 116 Bus to give a 3.827GHz overclock. Running latest BIOS I haven't had any failed boot. 1.35v.
My system is running so well now.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> On the latest round of BIOSes even at stock settings I have cold boot issues if I remove power from the PSU. On 1002 I could run 3200MHz mem and 3.9GHz overclock (1700X) without a cold boot problem. There are a few of us in this thread having issues like this. It seems like AGESA though and not necessarily in Asus's hands.


Its happened to me on 1002 but thats because i lost power overnight and pretty much disconnected my psu. It looped ONCE then booted up just fine and has been fine since. Anytime you unplug your psu you're discharging the entire system so it can/will cause issues.

It depends how long after plugging in your cpu you try to start your pc. I've done it after bleeding my loop and it booted up just fine. If you plug it in then turn it on it's going to loop a few times.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arang*
> 
> 44 happens when cpu loading like a bench...
> so running with RB PRIME 95 then 24->44 or 40->44


I haven't seen this before with any of the benchmarks I've run (RB, Prime, Cinebench all running simultaneously right now).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://flic.kr/p/SDjWCn


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneToPlaid*
> 
> I have seen this too - I believe that the SMU isn't aware that you are overclocking because you are increasing BCLK. It still thinks you are at 3.3 GHz (4.059 GHz / 123 BCLK), which is below the threshold that it will stop being active.
> 
> I see you are using the 2933 settings to achieve the 3600 DDR - is it possible to use the 3200 settings instead? Using a lower BCLK would increase the frequency that the SMU thinks the CPU is running at, which should trigger the overclocking mode.
> 
> Which CPU do you have? The base frequency is what the SMU uses to determine if you are overclocking, try going above (relative to a 100 MHz BCLK) and see if the throttling stops. If that is true, you'll have to trade-off off the higher memory performance vs the throttling from the CPU.
> 
> Still very impressive memory timings!!!


Thus far, I have not been able to use the 3200 strap to get memory to 3600, but I will play with it. Cpu is 1800x. Oddly enough, at 41.5 x100 and 3200 I don't get any throttling.

It is a shame there is not a way to turn all that crap off in the bios.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibeat117*
> 
> Today my new EK Rubber gasket arrived and to my Luck it´s even worse now, so i fouht i could mesaure the Resistance on these.
> 
> Original Gasket : around 1 MegaOhm
> New "improved" Gasket : around 60 KiloOhm
> 
> With the Original i could at least boot and sometimes Bootloop 3-4 times and with the new and "improved" it doesn´t even Start up no Codes no Errors (Surge Protection?)
> 
> No i´m using this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it´s not ideal and doesn´t have much pressure but i´m also contacting EK about this, right now i´m very pissed at this situation.


I had the same issues with the back plate gasket.

What I did was use the factory back plate backing like you did and put it in-between the MB and the EK gasket (Center removed) and that worked very well.

I also contacted EK and requested the mounting screws from the "EVO AMD" waterblock. These screws attach to the water block's bracket and use the factory backplate. I highly recommend you do the same, all my issues disappeared immediately.


----------



## ibeat117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I had the same issues with the back plate gasket.
> 
> What I did was use the factory back plate backing like you did and put it in-between the MB and the EK gasket (Center removed) and that worked very well.
> 
> I also contacted EK and requested the mounting screws from the "EVO AMD" waterblock. These screws attach to the water block's bracket and use the factory backplate. I highly recommend you do the same, all my issues disappeared immediately.


I asked them for the AMD mountings screws, too, but no answer yet.


----------



## Gadfly

Ok... Here is my new OC:



I will post some results shortly.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Ok... Here is my new OC:
> 
> 
> 
> I will post some results shortly.


Nice to see 4.0 under 1.4v. I hope I can do the same with my 1700. If I were you I'd be pushing for 4.1-4.2


----------



## OnSync

Took me about 3-4 days to make Ryzen and Windows stable (_mainly Windows was giving me serious issues - especially Creators Update_). Had to find Anniversary since that is no longer available from MS downloads. Here are official Anniversary ISO if you want to go back to that as well.

Anyways, I think I finally got the system stable @ 0083 (BIOS), 3,87GHz (1700X) with 3200 MHz CL14 RAM (F4-3200C14D-16GVR) settings. So I wanted to report for those interested how it performs in games. So far I've tested games like Battlefield 1, Mafia 3, Watch_Dogs 2 & Wildlands. *NOTE*: These are all tested on 1080p, also I'm a "graphical" person so I usually try to make the game look nice and smooth. I usually turn some settings off that are pretty useless or not that mandatory for a game to look great and are just useless > these settings are usually Blur, Bloom, Fog and settings like Ansiotropic, Post-prosessing & Shadows I just put Low/Medium/High. These are the games I had issues to run on previous 2600K build (35-80 FPS).

*BF1 / 60FPS LOCK* = Was smooth and very stable with almost no FPS drops on 60FPS lock, only when internet lagged or during short loading spikes. Other than that I was finally able to play the game on DX12 Ultra no lags or other issues I had on my older build.
*MF3 / 55-90 FPS* = I have the game on HIGH settings, just few typical useless settings are either off/medium + I have ReShade installed so you can consider that as an extra few FPS drops. Also, the fact that I had few drops below 60, the game still was very smooth and stable.
_*WD2* = Mixed high settings (_might need to check this again, as my game crashed once but I had some settings wrong in the BIOS so it wasn't very stable). So consider this test false for now.
*GRWL / 55-110 FPS* = Mixed high settings, now this is a game I had a HUGE improvement for. I am now able to play this on high with almost no lags and issues, just only when I ended up in a laggy host. Heres a funny fact, my previous build couldnt run this on lowest settings as it was about 35-60 FPS. I am very pleased with this result from this new system.

Overall, MF3, WD and GRWL are very demanding games especially when it comes to open world games. However, in my eyes this build has been an upgrade indeed. Now I can run (at least these tested) games on high-ultra settings with no issues.
These are also not very optimized games, but seeing that I can still play them this well in such an infant state of Ryzen build - I can only wait for the future.


----------



## hughjazz44

Any ideas why my computer won't wake from sleep properly? RAM settings don't seem to make a difference. I am Prime stable for 24+ hours at 3200. If the computer goes to sleep, there's a HIGH probability that it'll stop on a code 55 and not wake. I've tried lower RAM speeds (2933, 2666) and it still does it, although I haven't seen it do it at 2133, but that doesn't mean it wouldn't happen if I used 2133 regularly. I am to understand that a code 55 is RAM related. So what exactly is happening when the computer tries to wake?


----------



## Crysis90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Ok... Here is my new OC:
> 
> 
> 
> I will post some results shortly.


Just asking myself if you are able to run stress benchmarks with such a low voltage.


----------



## madweazl

3500MT/s at rated timings (run below it was at 3200).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://flic.kr/p/TDhL5d


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Any ideas why my computer won't wake from sleep properly? RAM settings don't seem to make a difference. I am Prime stable for 24+ hours at 3200. If the computer goes to sleep, there's a HIGH probability that it'll stop on a code 55 and not wake. I've tried lower RAM speeds (2933, 2666) and it still does it, although I haven't seen it do it at 2133, but that doesn't mean it wouldn't happen if I used 2133 regularly. I am to understand that a code 55 is RAM related. So what exactly is happening when the computer tries to wake?


I thought there was a core parking issue related to this; try a search in the thread for that.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I thought there was a core parking issue related to this; try a search in the thread for that.


Isn't core parking related to the power profile? I am using the new AMD Ryzen™ Balanced power profile, and it still does it.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I haven't seen this before with any of the benchmarks I've run (RB, Prime, Cinebench all running simultaneously right now).
> Edit: I'm on a C6H however.


I have two C6H boards with two 1700s and they both do it.

Boots into Windows at Q-Code 24 and with all normal games/programs it stays 24.

Load up a stress test and it switches to either 40 or 44. I noticed it in particular with RealBench, but it may happen with others too. I don't know if it happens with benchmarks. Either way I'm not concerned.

I also have noticed that RealBench stress test down-clocks my GPU RAM. As soon as it starts it down-clocks and as soon as it ends the regular clocks return. Probably something that happens automatically on all GPUs (or maybe just nVidia) with that type of usage, as I have confirmed it with three different GPUs.


----------



## Gadfly

Ok here is a Screen grab of the throttling I see when I BLCK OC:



Under load it throttles back from 4050mhz to @3500mhz, and I have no idea why. It is running hot, but not crazy hot. Voltage is set at 1.44, and under load drops to 1.41

I have the same results on no matter the strap I use. I have run the CPU speed up as well, I have the same results running 3.9 as I do 4.1.

Any idea what is going on here? Is there something I need to disable in the bios? I am 99.9% sure this is not a thermal or power limit issue, I am really stumped on this one.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Nice to see 4.0 under 1.4v. I hope I can do the same with my 1700. If I were you I'd be pushing for 4.1-4.2


I can run 4.1 at 1.42v stable, I can run 4.2 @ 1.46 mostly stable... It will bench, game and work fine, but will fail stress tests after about an hour.

Cooling plays a lot bigger part in the OC range of Ryzen CPU's than most people think. Ultimately the goal is to keep Tdie below 83-85'C, a good custom loop with a very good TIM helps a lot.

As far as I know there are no (Or very very few) 1700's that hit 4.1 with lower voltages.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I had the same issues with the back plate gasket.
> 
> What I did was use the factory back plate backing like you did and put it in-between the MB and the EK gasket (Center removed) and that worked very well.
> 
> I also contacted EK and requested the mounting screws from the "EVO AMD" waterblock. These screws attach to the water block's bracket and use the factory backplate. I highly recommend you do the same, all my issues disappeared immediately.


i have asked them too, for those mounting screws to the original backplate, but they just said that they will send new improved rubber gasket








for now i use modified screws with original backplate


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Ok here is a Screen grab of the throttling I see when I BLCK OC:
> 
> 
> 
> Under load it throttles back from 4050mhz to @3500mhz, and I have no idea why. It is running hot, but not crazy hot. Voltage is set at 1.44, and under load drops to 1.41
> 
> I have the same results on no matter the strap I use. I have run the CPU speed up as well, I have the same results running 3.9 as I do 4.1.
> 
> Any idea what is going on here? Is there something I need to disable in the bios? I am 99.9% sure this is not a thermal or power limit issue, I am really stumped on this one.


Your tctl is 95°; it is throttling as designed to happen at that temp.


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I can run 4.1 at 1.42v stable, I can run 4.2 @ 1.46 mostly stable... It will bench, game and work fine, but will fail stress tests after about an hour.
> 
> Cooling plays a lot bigger part in the OC range of Ryzen CPU's than most people think. Ultimately the goal is to keep Tdie below 83-85'C, a good custom loop with a very good TIM helps a lot.
> 
> As far as I know there are no (Or very very few) 1700's that hit 4.1 with lower voltages.


How long can you run prime95 large fft before you get an error?


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Your tctl is 95°; it is throttling as designed to happen at that temp.


It does not throttle at 41.5 x 100 at that temp?


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> How long can you run prime95 large fft before you get an error?


At 4.1 at least 2 hours, never let it run longer than that. At 4.1 about an hour.. sometimes 50 min, sometimes 65 min, etc.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> It does not throttle at 41.5 x 100 at that temp?


It should be.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I can run 4.1 at 1.42v stable, I can run 4.2 @ 1.46 mostly stable... It will bench, game and work fine, but will fail stress tests after about an hour.
> 
> Cooling plays a lot bigger part in the OC range of Ryzen CPU's than most people think. Ultimately the goal is to keep Tdie below 83-85'C, a good custom loop with a very good TIM helps a lot.
> 
> As far as I know there are no (Or very very few) 1700's that hit 4.1 with lower voltages.


Good stuff! Can't wait to get my 1700. You don't think an H100i is enough to cool it?


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> It should be.


Maybe you know.. but on a 1700, without the +20'C offset, does it throttle at 75'C Tctrl or is it still 95'C tctrl?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Maybe you know.. but on a 1700, without the +20'C offset, does it throttle at 75'C Tctrl or is it still 95'C tctrl?


95° regardless of model.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Good stuff! Can't wait to get my 1700. You don't think an H100i is enough to cool it?


Yes, it will cool it, but the more heat you can dissipate the better.

It appears there here on my test bench, running open air, with a single 360 rad and some 2k rpm static pressure fans, D5 pump, and EK Evo water block w/ GC Extreme TIM I am unable to keep my CPU cool enough to run with DDR 3600 on a BLCK OC without thermal throttling.

I can run 4.1 at DDR4 3200 @ 100 BLCK without issues, but it is getting close.

When I build this setup into a case this weekend my cooling will expand greatly to dual 360 copper rads, 3k rpm fans in push pull, dual D5 pumps (Radiators are very effective, but also very high restriction so they need the higher pressure to keep the flow up though the CPU block), and a larger reservoir. I will also switch to some Coolabs Pro liquid metal TIM, that will help lower temps by a few degrees also.

Might be enough to push my temps down below 75'C tdie.

More and more I am convinced that Ryzen's full potential can only be reached with some active cooling, much like the CPU's of old. I really don't want to go back to a phase setup, but I might look into a chiller for 24/7 use.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> 95° regardless of model.


Man... I am hating this +20'C offset BS.

I understand throttling at 95'C CPU temps, it is a good thing, but 75'C? what the hell...


----------



## Gadfly

Anyway... Validations w/ Bench for anyone that is interested:

4.150 @ 3600 DDR4 1.4v http://valid.x86.fr/alj9hi
4.2 @ 3200 DDR4 1.42v http://valid.x86.fr/frpq9b

Cheers


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibeat117*
> 
> Today my new EK Rubber gasket arrived and to my Luck it´s even worse now, so i fouht i could mesaure the Resistance on these.
> 
> Original Gasket : around 1 MegaOhm
> New "improved" Gasket : around 60 KiloOhm
> 
> With the Original i could at least boot and sometimes Bootloop 3-4 times and with the new and "improved" it doesn´t even Start up no Codes no Errors (Surge Protection?)
> 
> No i´m using this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it´s not ideal and doesn´t have much pressure but i´m also contacting EK about this, right now i´m very pissed at this situation.


I peeled the stock backing off of the C6H back plate and applied it to the rubber gasket from HK.

That side was placed on the MB side with the metal back plate on top of that.

I also trimmed the pieces that were sticking out.

No more booting issues related to that....


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> I peeled the stock backing off of the C6H back plate and applied it to the rubber gasket from HK.
> 
> That side was placed on the MB side with the metal back plate on top of that.
> 
> I also trimmed the pieces that were sticking out.
> 
> No more booting issues related to that....


I did the same until I got the AMD edition mounting screws to use the factory backplate.


----------



## gupsterg

@Gadfly

The 75°C you see for tDIE is not a real sensor. The real sensor is tCTL.

Martin Malik the author made later releases of HWiNFO show tCTL on "X" CPU with the offset removed (that AMD state is applied) as tDIE. This way users could decide what to use, this also means if later tCTL is sorted in firmware members can hide tDIE or he can remove from program.

So until the firmware has an update to make tCTL correct the "system" will think it has reached temps to throttle IMO. This is my "take", I do not own a "X" CPU so can not comment if members see throttle at 115°C or not. The 115°C I'm stating if say 95°C+20°C apply.



All Ryzen should throttle at 95°C, it's just all the temp stuff is in the air.

BTW, nice OC







, do you have IHS stamp info?


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Gadfly
> 
> The 75°C you see for tDIE is not a real sensor. The real sensor is tCTL.
> 
> Martin Malik the author made later releases of HWiNFO show tCTL on "X" CPU with the offset removed (that AMD state is applied) as tDIE. This way users could decide what to use, this also means if later tCTL is sorted in firmware members can hide tDIE or he can remove from program.
> 
> So until the firmware has an update to make tCTL correct the "system" will think it has reached temps to throttle IMO. This is my "take", I do not own a "X" CPU so can not comment if members see throttle at 115°C or not. The 115°C I'm stating if say 95°C+20°C apply.
> 
> All Ryzen should throttle at 95°C, it's just all the temp stuff is in the air.
> 
> BTW, nice OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , do you have IHS stamp info?


Yeah makes sense.

This is an 1800x, and it throttles at 95'C Tctl, so at 75'C actual temps; which is gimping the hell out of me. Basically I have to yank another 10'C off the die with outragous cooling so it will not throttle at 3.9ghz+ with a BCLK OC

Sadly.. I don't have the IHS info, but I will get it when I put all this in the case. I purchased it from Silicon Lottery as a 4.1ghz binned CPU.


----------



## OnSync

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Yeah makes sense.
> 
> This is an 1800x, and it throttles at 95'C Tctl, so at 75'C actual temps; which is gimping the hell out of me.
> 
> Sadly.. I don't have the IHS info, but I will get it when I put all this in the case. I purchased it from Silicon Lottery as a 4.1ghz binned CPU.


In what tests do you see 95C on TCTL? I've only runned Cinebench test and my TCLT is 75C.
That HWinFO is older, I'm on v5.51 incase they updated something.


----------



## GoneToPlaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Man... I am hating this +20'C offset BS.
> 
> I understand throttling at 95'C CPU temps, it is a good thing, but 75'C? what the hell...


The 95C throttling gets turned off if you are in overclocking mode - however, you have to set the frequency higher than the base frequency (3.6 GHz in your case for the 1800X) to enter overclocking mode. The BCLK overclocking is throwing the system off.

You have to set the FID to at least 145 (3.625 GHz) to turn off the throttling, REGARDLESS of where your BCLK is set.

You can run an experiment at FIDs of 144 and 145 to validate what I am saying - 144 should throttle, 145 should not. Let me know if you are able to verify this. My system behaves this way.


----------



## 1TM1

Updated C6H from 0702 to 1002. 0702 ran fine to 4100 MHz and my 3200-16 Hynix-M memory at 3200-16.
With 1002 it ran as follows at 4000 MHz:
2133 ram ok
2400 with boot cycle ok
2666 no go
2933 no go
3200 not tested
Set core to 1.35V, SOC=1.1, DDR 1.35, timings 16-16-16-36
2133 ok
2400 ok
2666 no go
2933 no go
3200 no go


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnSync*
> 
> In what tests do you see 95C on TCTL? I've only runned Cinebench test and my TCLT is 75C.


Just like the screen shot shows, it is running Cinebench. I never see anything over @ 78'C at 41 x100 @ 1.42v, but when I run 30.75 x 135mhz (or a 123mhz, or 144 BCLK) the temps will hit 95'C tclt.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> Update from 0702 to 1002
> 
> Despite my experience telling me not to take irreversible steps I updated to Bios 1002 today. 0702 ran fine to 4100 MHz and my 3200-16 Hynix-M memory at 3200-16.
> With 1002 it ran as follows at 4000 MHz:
> 2133 ram ok
> 2400 with boot cycle ok
> 2666 no go
> 2933 no go
> 3200 not tested
> Set core to 1.35V, SOC=1.1, DDR 1.35, timings 16-16-16-36
> 2133 ok
> 2400 ok
> 2666 no go
> 2933 no go
> 3200 no go
> 
> Can someone please PM me a link to 0702?


don't have 0702, but 0902 is on the website. Have you tried 0081/82/83? it makes huge improvements in memory. Also... is 0702 1T or 2T... 1002 is a 1T bios, you might need 1001 which is a 2T bios.


----------



## Gadfly

double post, sorry


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneToPlaid*
> 
> The 95C throttling gets turned off if you are in overclocking mode - however, you have to set the frequency higher than the base frequency (3.6 GHz in your case for the 1800X) to enter overclocking mode. The BCLK overclocking is throwing the system off.
> 
> You have to set the FID to at least 145 (3.625 GHz) to turn off the throttling, REGARDLESS of where your BCLK is set.
> 
> You can run an experiment at FIDs of 144 and 145 to validate what I am saying - 144 should throttle, 145 should not. Let me know if you are able to verify this. My system behaves this way.


Yes.. I can confirm it. You nailed it.

OK... so... I guess I have to work on the 3200 strap.

BTW... awesome User name


----------



## Gadfly

W00t!



Validation:

http://valid.x86.fr/q0n4fa


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Yeah makes sense.
> 
> This is an 1800x, and it throttles at 95'C Tctl, so at 75'C actual temps; which is gimping the hell out of me. Basically I have to yank another 10'C off the die with outragous cooling so it will not throttle at 3.9ghz+ with a BCLK OC
> 
> Sadly.. I don't have the IHS info, but I will get it when I put all this in the case. I purchased it from Silicon Lottery as a 4.1ghz binned CPU.


Here's the thing. Silicon Lottery uses like 1.44V and LLC3 which will pass their 1 hour Realbench stress test. I also have an 1800X that will do that, but the problem is try a REAL grueling stress test like Intel Burn Test Maximum. I'm not even stable at 3.9ghz and 1.4v yet. Still trying to find passing mhz and volts for this test and my H100i.


----------



## GoneToPlaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Yes.. I can confirm it. You nailed it.
> 
> OK... so... I guess I have to work on the 3200 strap.
> 
> BTW... awesome User name


Glad that worked! Looks like you got cracking on the 3200 strap lol

Just remember, the only protection you have when you're in overclocking mode is thermal shutdown of the system. It will protect you, but it will turn the system off when it gets too hot! Having the throttling on isn't all bad ...


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Anyway... Validations w/ Bench for anyone that is interested:
> 
> 4.150 @ 3600 DDR4 1.4v http://valid.x86.fr/alj9hi
> 4.2 @ 3200 DDR4 1.42v http://valid.x86.fr/frpq9b
> 
> Cheers


Great chip you got there! Are you using LLC 3?


----------



## Mandarb

So, after yesterday I grew balls and put my DMM to the CPU core diodes or whatever they are on the back of the board.

I was seeing a Vdrop that was pretty big when I went from idle to load, and LLC 5 seemed to fix. Today I checked with a DMM. LLC5 actually had my measured voltage higher than it was set, LLC4 was the closest with 1.385V idle and 1.388V load.

I proceeded to try and get a good OC, seems I can be stable with 3.925GHz and +0.025V. With that Vcore is 1.417V, SVI2 1.375V idle and 1.369V load, DMM behind socket measures 1.40V idle and load.

Not feeling comfortable adding more voltage. Looks like I got a nice turd in the silicon lottery when I compare it to what other people get.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Here's the thing. Silicon Lottery uses like 1.44V and LLC3 which will pass their 1 hour Realbench stress test. I also have an 1800X that will do that, but the problem is try a REAL grueling stress test like Intel Burn Test Maximum. I'm not even stable at 3.9ghz and 1.4v yet. Still trying to find passing mhz and volts for this test and my H100i.


Why is that important? That use case is completely synthetic and will never be encountered in auctual use.

Use real use cases to stress test, video encoding, games, compression, etc.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> Great chip you got there! Are you using LLC 3?


Llc2


----------



## alucardis666

Any consensus on what RAM to run with this board?

Thanks


----------



## OnSync

*Question 1*: Can someone tell me what settings and voltages I should use to get higher than 3200 MHz speed on my F4-3200C14D-16GVR RAM and to run CPU at 3,9 on 1700X.
I'm on air cooling with NOCTUA NH-D14 (with CM JetFlo fans replaced > they are a lot better and push more air).

*Question 2*: What may be the reason that my PC cannot go into sleep mode? Only GPU seem to turn off, rest stays on.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnSync*
> 
> *Question 1*: Can someone tell me what settings and voltages I should use to get higher than 3200 MHz speed on my F4-3200C14D-16GVR RAM and to run CPU at 3,9 on 1700X.
> I'm on air cooling with NOCTUA NH-D14 (with CM JetFlo fans replaced > they are a lot better and push more air).
> 
> *Question 2*: What may be the reason that my PC cannot go into sleep mode? Only GPU seem to turn off, rest stays on.


Q1:

Here are my settings for my b-die memory:

dram 1.4v, Dram boot 1.42, soc 1v, pll 1.9v, 16-16-16-36 timings.

I can run 3600Mhz on top 3 staps.

What I do is boot into windows at ddr3200, then reboot, enter bios, and apply 3600 settings, save and exit.

That said you are not going to do it on air.


----------



## Spartoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> If your CPU is not downclocking and/or Processors States are not available, your CPU is most likely in "OC-Mode".
> 
> So either you are overclocking using Multiplier (CPU Core Ratio) or using an old BIOS with BCLK OC. Third option would be that you are using pstate OC and changed VID of p0, which would break your whole OC and you would notice that in a lower CPU clock (cause it's staying on p1).


I'm missing processor states and it seems this is the issue. Is there a way to overclock and still allow downclocking at idle? I thought using offset mode would fix it but the problem seems to come from using custom core ratio.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Any consensus on what RAM to run with this board?
> 
> Thanks


More specifically, would these work at their rated speeds?

https://www.amazon.com/G-SKILL-TridentZ-288-Pin-DDR43200MHz-F4-3200C16D-16GTZR/dp/B01MTDEYHU/ref=s9u_cartx_gw_i1?_encoding=UTF8&fpl=fresh&pd_rd_i=B01MTDEYHU&pd_rd_r=0M9K53ZER0QKZQXACRS1&pd_rd_w=3dOp8&pd_rd_wg=mDD7O&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=&pf_rd_r=DKY33C3003QXZM0CYFDY&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=781f4767-b4d4-466b-8c26-2639359664eb&pf_rd_i=desktop

And if I got 2 kits would I be able to run them at their rated speeds and timings?


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> More specifically, would these work at their rated speeds?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/G-SKILL-TridentZ-288-Pin-DDR43200MHz-F4-3200C16D-16GTZR/dp/B01MTDEYHU/ref=s9u_cartx_gw_i1?_encoding=UTF8&fpl=fresh&pd_rd_i=B01MTDEYHU&pd_rd_r=0M9K53ZER0QKZQXACRS1&pd_rd_w=3dOp8&pd_rd_wg=mDD7O&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=&pf_rd_r=DKY33C3003QXZM0CYFDY&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=781f4767-b4d4-466b-8c26-2639359664eb&pf_rd_i=desktop
> 
> And if I got 2 kits would I be able to run them at their rated speeds and timings?


Most likely no, and again most likely no.

The 3200C16 kits aren't the best at running at ratings on Ryzen. Highest chances of running at ratings are had with 3200C14 kits, specifically F4-3200C14D-16xxx kits (2x8GB).

There are a few that can run high speeds with four sticks. A very lucky few.

Hopefully all of this will change after the May update.


----------



## jsp001

Been doing a lot of reading here, and playing with overclocking for a couple of weeks off and on. I'm on 082 with 1800X and F4-3200C14Q-64GVR...

I finally have the ram at 3200, but cant get the timings down (18-16-16-36) is the best that will run. Maybe I should abandon 1T and try 2T?

I have had the cpu tp 4.150 but not really stable at 1.45V and not liking the idea of going higher on the volts, so for now I dropped it back down to 4.125. Heat is not an issue for my build, max temp under Prim95 is 70C. Wait, I did see 72C once under RealBench and I was surfing as I listened to a movie on Netflix at the same time.. Idle temp is 38-40c.

I bumped SOC to 1.1
VDDP Standby to 1.005
LLC up to 5, now back down to 2 because I'm not really seeing major drop offs.
Played around with most of the bio's so I'm starting to think I'm missing a combination to get the timings down..

Ant ideas, what am I missing?

]https://valid.x86.fr/n5dkpu]


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Why is that important? That use case is completely synthetic and will never be encountered in auctual use.
> 
> Use real use cases to stress test, video encoding, games, compression, etc.


It's important because every computer I have built and every laptop I have owned in the last 15 years passes Intel Burn Test on maximum.
If your rig doesn't, then it is not 100% stable. Sure I can run my Ryzen 1800X at 4-4.1 ghz passing all other tests or just using the
computer as you say, but it blackscreens/off within minutes of IBT maximum. I have found that to pass I need to drop to 3.9ghz, so to me that
is true stability. All other stress tests are a joke compared to IBT max. The heat and stress on the processor are far greater than any other
test. Sure, maybe I can get 4ghz and IBT passing at like 1.5v, but I would rather run 3.9ghz at 1.39v and pass. I may be losing 100 mhz for
everyday stuff, but the savings in not burning up your chip and hearing screaming case fans is worth it. I have tried a 1700 and 1800X and
basically all these chips hit a wall at 3.85-3.95 ghz depending on the chip. Approaching that wall with a normal 1.39v is great, going beyond
that wall even a tiny bit takes a ridiculous amount of added voltage and heat. It is just not worth it. From what I can tell so far, the only reason
to get a 1800X over a 1700 is they will both do 3.9ghz, but the 1800X will only need like 1.39v whereas the 1700 will need 1.425v AND LLC 3
instead of auto or 1. You basically are paying up to get a cooler running chip that needs less voltage to be 100% stable at 3.9 ghz or thereabouts.
I'm coming from a i5-2500k that was running 6 years 100% stable at 4.7ghz passing IBT, sure I could have run it at 4.8ghz and fail IBT, but why?
Don't get me wrong, I am NOT one of those guys who says you need to run Prime for 24 hrs and every other test to be 100% stable. IBT at maximum
takes about 2 hours to do its 10 runs, and if it passes those 2 hours, you are good to go, it will pass anything. So my point is Silicon Lottery's chips
will not pass IBT maximum at the speeds they are advertising. When you reach a Ryzens wall (and they are all about the same) and put the hurt on
them, you will see they all crap out similiarly and are not worth paying an extra $200 to Silicon Lottery to get a chip that is probably no better than one
from Amazon or Newegg. Now if Silicon Lottery changed their stress testing and included IBT maximum and LLC 1, well that would be a different story.
My point is their chips are not as stable as they are claiming and not really much different than any others.


----------



## infraredbg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsp001*
> 
> Been doing a lot of reading here, and playing with overclocking for a couple of weeks off and on. I'm on 082 with 1800X and F4-3200C14Q-64GVR...
> 
> I finally have the ram at 3200, but cant get the timings down (18-16-16-36) is the best that will run. Maybe I should abandon 1T and try 2T?


CAS18 is the lowest you can go with anything higher density than 2x8 B-die. If you want lower CAS at 3200, you have to use 2666 or lower divider and bclk overclock. Maybe this will be fixed in the May update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> It's important because every computer I have built and every laptop I have owned in the last 15 years passes Intel Burn Test on maximum.
> If your rig doesn't, then it is not 100% stable. Sure I can run my Ryzen 1800X at 4-4.1 ghz passing all other tests or just using the
> computer as you say, but it blackscreens/off within minutes of IBT maximum. I have found that to pass I need to drop to 3.9ghz, so to me that
> is true stability.


Have you tried increasing the overcurrent threshold in bios?


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartoi*
> 
> I'm missing processor states and it seems this is the issue. Is there a way to overclock and still allow downclocking at idle? I thought using offset mode would fix it but the problem seems to come from using custom core ratio.


You've to use pstate overclocking and not Multiplier (also called "CPU Core Ratio"). Go to "Advanced/AMD CBS/Zen Common options/Custom pstates" in BIOS.

Set the FID of p0 to a hex number suitable for you, 98 is 3.8GHz for example. You can see the frequency on the right side. Change the applied voltage under "Extreme Tweaker/CPU vcore/offset" to something suitable for your chip (default for non-X is 1.18V (add +0.15V for 1.33V), for X it is 1.35V (add 0V for 1.35V)).


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Most likely no, and again most likely no.
> 
> The 3200C16 kits aren't the best at running at ratings on Ryzen. Highest chances of running at ratings are had with 3200C14 kits, specifically F4-3200C14D-16xxx kits (2x8GB).
> 
> There are a few that can run high speeds with four sticks. A very lucky few.
> 
> Hopefully all of this will change after the May update.


Thanks!


----------



## jsp001

Copy that, Thanks!


----------



## ibeat117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I did the same until I got the AMD edition mounting screws to use the factory backplate.


Did you got them from EK or from somewhere else?


----------



## waltercaorle

Hi @elmor, during the oc of Pstate have had this error in sequence : ad 30 oc 02 69.
Safe Boot does not work, even the clr CMOS struggled. At reboot the bios result blurred, now work..it's normal??

Buona Pasqua / Happy Easter !!!

1700x
16 tridentz 3600c16
Bios 0081


----------



## TwoBeers

@waltercaorle: Did you change FID/VID of p1 or p2? If you go too low it will result in a not working boot with probably reflash of BIOS necessary.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infraredbg*
> 
> CAS18 is the lowest you can go with anything higher density than 2x8 B-die. If you want lower CAS at 3200, you have to use 2666 or lower divider and bclk overclock. Maybe this will be fixed in the May update.
> Have you tried increasing the overcurrent threshold in bios?


Nope. Where is it in the bios? And what is your recommended and safe value?


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> It's important because every computer I have built and every laptop I have owned in the last 15 years passes Intel Burn Test on maximum.
> If your rig doesn't, then it is not 100% stable. Sure I can run my Ryzen 1800X at 4-4.1 ghz passing all other tests or just using the
> computer as you say, but it blackscreens/off within minutes of IBT maximum. I have found that to pass I need to drop to 3.9ghz, so to me that
> is true stability. All other stress tests are a joke compared to IBT max. The heat and stress on the processor are far greater than any other
> test. Sure, maybe I can get 4ghz and IBT passing at like 1.5v, but I would rather run 3.9ghz at 1.39v and pass. I may be losing 100 mhz for
> everyday stuff, but the savings in not burning up your chip and hearing screaming case fans is worth it. I have tried a 1700 and 1800X and
> basically all these chips hit a wall at 3.85-3.95 ghz depending on the chip. Approaching that wall with a normal 1.39v is great, going beyond
> that wall even a tiny bit takes a ridiculous amount of added voltage and heat. It is just not worth it. From what I can tell so far, the only reason
> to get a 1800X over a 1700 is they will both do 3.9ghz, but the 1800X will only need like 1.39v whereas the 1700 will need 1.425v AND LLC 3
> instead of auto or 1. You basically are paying up to get a cooler running chip that needs less voltage to be 100% stable at 3.9 ghz or thereabouts.
> I'm coming from a i5-2500k that was running 6 years 100% stable at 4.7ghz passing IBT, sure I could have run it at 4.8ghz and fail IBT, but why?
> Don't get me wrong, I am NOT one of those guys who says you need to run Prime for 24 hrs and every other test to be 100% stable. IBT at maximum
> takes about 2 hours to do its 10 runs, and if it passes those 2 hours, you are good to go, it will pass anything. So my point is Silicon Lottery's chips
> will not pass IBT maximum at the speeds they are advertising. When you reach a Ryzens wall (and they are all about the same) and put the hurt on
> them, you will see they all crap out similiarly and are not worth paying an extra $200 to Silicon Lottery to get a chip that is probably no better than one
> from Amazon or Newegg. Now if Silicon Lottery changed their stress testing and included IBT maximum and LLC 1, well that would be a different story.
> My point is their chips are not as stable as they are claiming and not really much different than any others.


Well... Candidly.. no... To all of it.

Your are overclocking to find stabilty to a specific tool... Which is fine, that is what you find to be fun, but it is a synthetic stress test that is not applicable to real use, nor is it a gauge of stability. It is a combination of operations speficly designed to generate heat that is only found in that tool.

Further all ryzens hit a wall, In fact they hit 3 as you scale up from 3ghz to 4.3ghz. The first at 3.3, the second at 3.8/9 abd the third at 4.2/3.

That said they are anything but equal. I have tested 6 cpu's personally, I own two 1800x, and there are huge diffrences in quality out there; in terms of clock speed, voltage, and memory controllers. More so than I have seen in any other cpu in easily 15 years. One of my 1800x will cold boot ddr4 3600, the other will only boot 3200; another I tested would only boot 2933, all with the exact same memory.

As for silicon lottery.... So far, every cpu I have purchased from them has done exactly what they say it will do. My 4.1 I got from them runs realbench @ 4.1 for 2 hours at 1.4v.

It will run realbench for at least an hour at 4.175 at 1.44v...

My other 1800x will run 4.0 at 1.4v for two hours and 4.1 @ 1.44v.

(all at llc 2).

Given that only about 25% will run 4.1, I think the extra $149 was well worth it. I got a great chip with a great imc.

When I get my machine back up in it's case (has been on a test bench) I will try the intel burner And let you know how it goes.


----------



## waltercaorle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> @waltercaorle: Did you change FID/VID of p1 or p2? If you go too low it will result in a not working boot with probably reflash of BIOS necessary.


P0 only. I was working with the blk frequency * FID. VID does not make me change and so I changed the offset vcore


----------



## infraredbg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Nope. Where is it in the bios? And what is your recommended and safe value?


External Digi+ Power Control -> CPU Current Capability. I use 140%, but you can try 120 - 130.
Not sure what to recommend though. I avoid recommending anything, just sharing what I use.


----------



## Gadfly

Ek.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibeat117*
> 
> Did you got them from EK or from somewhere else?


Ek


----------



## NotAgain

I'm trying to catch up on this topic, but it's moving so quickly.
*1. Do people still suggest that disabling LLC (Auto?) is the right thing to do?*

With my CPU manually set to 1.35V, I'm seeing CPU Core Voltage drop to 1.26V under load on LLC Auto / LLC1 before the system crashes. (Code 8)
Anything lower than LLC4 causes the system to crash in less than 60 seconds.

I'm wondering what voltage is accurate though.
I've read that it was the "CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)" and not the "Vcore" voltage.
With LLC4, the SVI2 voltage drops to 1.33V under load, while the Vcore voltage reports 1.37V.
With LLC5, the SVI2 voltage stays at 1.35V under load, while the Vcore voltage reports 1.39V.

Which of these should I believe?
If the system remains stable under load using LLC4, I will probably leave it at that, but it seems like that still has a small amount of Vdroop.
I would have thought that it was better to use LLC5 since that prevents Vdroop under load, and then reduce the voltage from 1.35V - assuming that the SVI2 voltage is correct.

*2. I'm not sure that P-state overclocking is working correctly for me.*
I have only changed P0 so far, and set that to 3.975GHz.

In Windows, task manager never reports anything higher than 3.90GHz under load.
Using the Ryzen Balanced power plan, the lowest I've ever seen the clockspeed is about 3.58GHz.

HWiNFO64 does not report any of these changes.
Right now it says: Min 3.974.3MHz / Max 3.994.4MHz - which I think is just because the Bus Clock reported 100.5, while Task Manager reports 3.66GHz.

This doesn't seem right.
Is there anything in particular that I need to do to get P-state overclocking working correctly?
Does HWiNFO64 not read the speeds correctly?

*3. What is the stock SOC voltage?*

On Auto it's using 1.06V but I think that changes automatically based on the memory speed.
I've reduced it to 1.00V and it's still stable, but I prefer to keep voltages as close to stock as possible.


----------



## hotstocks

Thanks, please try Intel Burn Text at maximum for the 10 runs that should take about 2 hours, or a lot sooner if it fails, lol. Please let me know how high you can get your 1800Xs to pass it and at what volts, LLC, and extra settings.. And I do agree with you about the memory thing. My 1700 can do 3436mhz but the 1800 can only do 3200mhzz, and the funnier thing is the 1700 can't do 3200 at all.


----------



## infraredbg

Sorry, I don't want to torture this chip with meaningless load (for me, at this moment), because I plan to freeze it soon.
Don't have spare cpu and board. I'm a different type of overclocker. I still use FX as my daily driver.
Not aiming for 24/7 stability yet.


----------



## gupsterg

@Gadfly

I hope this does not come across the wrong way. I do not believe RealBench is as stressful as it may seem.

Firstly on my i5 4690K (2x which I owned) the custom x264 on OCN (which is highlighted as the "cool AVX stress test") made both of them fall over quicker than RB. And temps were ~5°C lower on x264 vs RB. Secondly both the R7 1700 I have owned again failed x264 very quickly vs RB, some data posted here.

I have never increased LLC on any of the chips mentioned for 24/7 use. Besides what can be found on the net about LLC The Stilt, Elmor and [email protected] have shared here some valuable info IMO.

All I can say is without the level of stability testing I did on the i5 4690K it would not have held up for [email protected] for the length of time I can be doing that, so the R7 had to pass that. Yeah my OC is not high, 3.8GHz/3200MHz.

Anyhow as always stability testing is a subjective matter, which I reckon there will always be disagreement as much as agreement between members
 






.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> I'm trying to catch up on this topic, but it's moving so quickly.
> *1. Do people still suggest that disabling LLC (Auto?) is the right thing to do?*
> 
> With my CPU manually set to 1.35V, I'm seeing CPU Core Voltage drop to 1.26V under load on LLC Auto / LLC1 before the system crashes. (Code 8)
> Anything lower than LLC4 causes the system to crash in less than 60 seconds.
> 
> I'm wondering what voltage is accurate though.
> I've read that it was the "CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)" and not the "Vcore" voltage.
> With LLC4, the SVI2 voltage drops to 1.33V under load, while the Vcore voltage reports 1.37V.
> With LLC5, the SVI2 voltage stays at 1.35V under load, while the Vcore voltage reports 1.39V.
> 
> Which of these should I believe?
> If the system remains stable under load using LLC4, I will probably leave it at that, but it seems like that still has a small amount of Vdroop.
> I would have thought that it was better to use LLC5 since that prevents Vdroop under load, and then reduce the voltage from 1.35V - assuming that the SVI2 voltage is correct.
> 
> *2. I'm not sure that P-state overclocking is working correctly for me.*
> I have only changed P0 so far, and set that to 3.975GHz.
> 
> In Windows, task manager never reports anything higher than 3.90GHz under load.
> Using the Ryzen Balanced power plan, the lowest I've ever seen the clockspeed is about 3.58GHz.
> 
> HWiNFO64 does not report any of these changes.
> Right now it says: Min 3.974.3MHz / Max 3.994.4MHz - which I think is just because the Bus Clock reported 100.5, while Task Manager reports 3.66GHz.
> 
> This doesn't seem right.
> Is there anything in particular that I need to do to get P-state overclocking working correctly?
> Does HWiNFO64 not read the speeds correctly?
> 
> *3. What is the stock SOC voltage?*
> 
> On Auto it's using 1.06V but I think that changes automatically based on the memory speed.
> I've reduced it to 1.00V and it's still stable, but I prefer to keep voltages as close to stock as possible.


1. According to the experts (elmor, Raja, The Stilt I think too), LLC should be left at Auto. Many others on here have other opinions.
2. Task Manager is not an accurate gauge of CPU core clocks. Also, Ryzen Balanced power plan has a minimum CPU power state of 90% by default. If you want it to truly down-clock, set the minimum to 10%. It should down-clock to 1550MHz or so.
3. 0.95v is a good place to start for SoC.


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> *1. Do people still suggest that disabling LLC (Auto?) is the right thing to do?*
> 
> *2. I'm not sure that P-state overclocking is working correctly for me.*
> 
> *3. What is the stock SOC voltage?*


1.) The drop is not the problem, the spikes above set voltage are. SVI2 should be the one you should believe more (even though you can't see the spikes there). Set it to LLC auto, stress it, if it's unstable increase voltage until stable.

2.) Are you using Windows Power profile "high performance"? Pstate only works under "balanced". Task Manager report of frequency is not accurate, use HWinfo.

3.) Yes, it does increase on auto. Everything under 1.2V is safe. Decreasing it should save some power but can reduce stability, have to test that myself.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Gadfly
> 
> I hope this does not come across the wrong way. I do not believe RealBench is as stressful as it may seem.
> 
> Firstly on my i5 4690K (2x which I owned) the custom x264 on OCN (which is highlighted as the "cool AVX stress test") made both of them fall over quicker than RB. And temps were ~5°C lower on x264 vs RB. Secondly both the R7 1700 I have owned again failed x264 very quickly vs RB, some data posted here.
> 
> I have never increased LLC on any of the chips mentioned for 24/7 use. Besides what can be found on the net about LLC The Stilt, Elmor and [email protected] have shared here some valuable info IMO.
> 
> All I can say is without the level of stability testing I did on the i5 4690K it would not have held up for [email protected] for the length of time I can be doing that, so the R7 had to pass that. Yeah my OC is not high, 3.8GHz/3200MHz.
> 
> Anyhow as always stability testing is a subjective matter, which I reckon there will always be disagreement as much as agreement between members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


RealBench isn't necessarily as stressful a CPU stress test as the others. It's not meant to be -- it's meant to be a SYSTEM stress test rather than a CPU stress test. It determines whether other areas of your system (RAM, GPU) can handle the overclocks too.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> 2.) Are you using Windows Power profile "high performance"? Pstate only works under "balanced"


By default, yes. However if you lower the minimum processor state, the HP power plan will down-clock just like any other power plan.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> RealBench isn't necessarily as stressful a CPU stress test as the others. It's not meant to be -- it's meant to be a SYSTEM stress test rather than a CPU stress test. It determines whether other areas of your system (RAM, GPU) can handle the overclocks too.


I found [email protected] on CPU/GPU better as a whole system workout. Not slating RB, I use it myself, but it's probably one of the last programs I use on my test regime.


----------



## Kildar

I added LLC 2 and VDimm Phase Control extreme to my bios setup (1002).

My Vcore dropped .2v and my temps dropped 2c.

Weird Yes?

Mel


----------



## Timur Born

Curiously my "CPU (Socket)" sensor vanished in HWinfo. It's not hidden, it's gone. "Temperature 4/5/6" are still available, so I use one of these instead. Still strange.


----------



## buttmen

Well my 64GB dual rank kits of Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB DDR4 3200MHz CL16 (2x 16GB) CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 Ver4.31(Samsung B-Die) did much better than I expected.

Final stable results for now:
RAM Speed: 3103Mhz
Timing: 14 14 14 14 34
DDR Voltage: 1.4V
Prime95 stress test stable
Cinebench: 1736
CPU: 1700 3.9Ghz @ 1.36V

Usable but unstable results:
RAM Speed: 3173Mhz
Timing: 14 14 14 14 34
DDR Voltage: 1.4V
Prime95 stress test failed
Cinebench: crushed
CPU: 1700 4.07Ghz @ 1.45V

Cooling: Air

After reading so much about RYZEN RAM issues I expected my system not to boot with 64GB.


----------



## bluej511

Are we really having this whole debacle about stress testing again? Ive built probably over 100 PCs over the past 15 years, only a few cases I've used IBT and the ones i haven't used IBT on have been just as stable as the ones I've used IBT on.

Why should i degrade my chip even further and with 900hrs of IBT just to please people online haha. My 4690k only went thru intel tuning utility (which people say is the weakest of them all but still uses linpack) and i have had ZERO instability issues.

You stability test your PCs the way YOU use the PC not the way forum members need it to please themselves. I was stable at the less then 1.199v i was at now but with WHEA errors (mind you for a week I, again, had ZERO issues) i upped the voltage because WHEA errors are bad. Still fully stable, i don't encode with it (and if i do i dont intend to use the obsolete x264 either).

People don't understand that over stress testing is the most idiotic thing one can do to their chip anyways. Stress test it the way you're using it, its pointless any other way.


----------



## DannyDK

Quick question to the guru´s on this site, is the extra cpu power connector needed? I only have the 8 pin connected, and how how many watts can the 8 pin suply to the cpu?
I have my 1700 @ 3.95ghz right now and would like to know if i should plug in the extra pci plug. Thanks in advance


----------



## NotAgain

Thanks for the replies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> 1. According to the experts (elmor, Raja, The Stilt I think too), LLC should be left at Auto. Many others on here have other opinions.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> 1.) The drop is not the problem, the spikes above set voltage are. SVI2 should be the one you should believe more (even though you can't see the spikes there). Set it to LLC auto, stress it, if it's unstable increase voltage until stable.


The thing that I don't like about using LLC Auto is that I had to change from a negative voltage offset to a positive voltage offset to keep the droop voltage high enough for the system to be stable.
The highest I've seen Vcore report with LLC Auto at a stable voltage is 1.395V, when a negative offset with LLC4 keeps the maximum voltage lower.
However when checking my temps, they dropped a few degrees C under sustained load, so it seems like the average voltage is going to be lower, and using LLC Auto seemed like it might also be more stable at lower voltages under load.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> 2. Task Manager is not an accurate gauge of CPU core clocks. Also, Ryzen Balanced power plan has a minimum CPU power state of 90% by default. If you want it to truly down-clock, set the minimum to 10%. It should down-clock to 1550MHz or so.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> 2.) Are you using Windows Power profile "high performance"? Pstate only works under "balanced". Task Manager report of frequency is not accurate, use HWinfo.


As I said, I was using the Ryzen Balanced power plan, which I've now set to a minimum frequency of 10% as a test.
I'm still confused about what I'm seeing in HWiNFO64 vs Task Manager.

I reset everything to the defaults, and I see HWiNFO64 reporting 1746.4MHz minimum frequency and 3892.5MHz maximum frequency.
SVI2/Vcore have minimum reported voltages below 1V and the UPS reports 18W minimum load.
This is what I would expect.

As soon as I touch FID for P0, HWiNFO reports that the clockspeeds are completely locked and do not change, SVI2/Vcore minimum voltage is never any lower than whatever the Vdroop is under load (around 1.3V), and the UPS never reports anything below 36W load.
This all suggests that HWiNFO's frequency reading is accurate.
Task Manager still reports that the frequency drops though - but only to around 3.6GHz, not <2GHz. Not sure why that is though.

Is there something that I'm missing to get P-state overclocking to work correctly?
The only setting I changed from the defaults was FID for P0, and set C-states to Enabled.

EDIT: After clearing the CMOS and setting everything up again manually, it now seems to be working. Not sure why it wasn't before.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> 3. 0.95v is a good place to start for SoC.


Thanks. I see that after resetting to the default it's actually around 0.85V so I can reduce it quite a bit below 1V as long as it remains stable.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Curiously my "CPU (Socket)" sensor vanished in HWinfo. It's not hidden, it's gone. "Temperature 4/5/6" are still available, so I use one of these instead. Still strange.


After a visit to BIOS the sensor returned, but now it mirrors the VRM temperature instead of showing socket temperature. Temp 4-6 still work and measure socket temps.


----------



## NotAgain

.


----------



## tomomosius

could i ask you to fix the temperature readings? master software works just fine but when bios is controlling fans and it reports it as 75 when really its 55 the fans sound like jet engines


----------



## Timur Born

My 1800X needs 1.306 V SVI2 voltage after droop to run ITB AVX stable at 4.0 Ghz. At LLC0 I need to setup 1.4 V to achieve that. Using P state OC using 1.350 V +.0.050 V ooffset results in 0.006 higher output, aka one tick. Good to know.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> My 1800X needs 1.306 V SVI2 voltage after droop to run ITB AVX stable at 4.0 Ghz. At LLC0 I need to setup 1.4 V to achieve that. Using P state OC using 1.350 V +.0.050 V ooffset results in 0.006 higher output, aka one tick. Good to know.


thats pretty much the same to get Realbench or Prime95 to not shoot out WHEA errors for 4ghz. For me that is 1.35 (auto) and LLC2.


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> My 1800X needs 1.306 V SVI2 voltage after droop to run ITB AVX stable at 4.0 Ghz. At LLC0 I need to setup 1.4 V to achieve that. Using P state OC using 1.350 V +.0.050 V ooffset results in 0.006 higher output, aka one tick. Good to know.


IBT AVX standard, high, very high or maximum?


----------



## Spartoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> You've to use pstate overclocking and not Multiplier (also called "CPU Core Ratio"). Go to "Advanced/AMD CBS/Zen Common options/Custom pstates" in BIOS.
> 
> Set the FID of p0 to a hex number suitable for you, 98 is 3.8GHz for example. You can see the frequency on the right side. Change the applied voltage under "Extreme Tweaker/CPU vcore/offset" to something suitable for your chip (default for non-X is 1.18V (add +0.15V for 1.33V), for X it is 1.35V (add 0V for 1.35V)).


Is this available on BIOS 1002 because I don't see those options under Advanced in BIOS.

EDIT:

Never mind, I see it. Thanks.


----------



## Praz

G.Skill Samsung B-Die


----------



## 3930sabertooth

I get a lower Cinebench score with 3200mhz ram on my 1700 @3.9Ghz 1.35vcore (1610) points / than [email protected] 2933 and 3.9ghz @1.35vcore (1640), whats the issue? also if i have Higher Vcore 1.4 @ 3.9GHz i get (1652) points with 2933Mhz ram Its confusing.

http://valid.x86.fr/8pnf9e

oh and when doing intel burn test on standard my cursor lags heaps then frees up, is this normal?


----------



## r4m0n

Updates on my progress:

Settled on my 4.1GHz CPU OC, and moved on to memory. My video card doesn't seems to like me messing with BCLK too much, so I went looking and found the BCLK 100 - 3200 - 18-14-14-36 setting some people were having success with.

It seemed to work alright, but I was getting consistent errors in y-cruncher (even IBT Very High was working alright). After messing around with a bunch of parameters, I've found what worked: lowering ProcODT to 48. I've seen lots of reports of increasing it to 80, but to me that made things much worse (which helped point the right way).

Currently doing a longer batch of mixed stress tests to make sure it's properly stable (I do math heavy workloads, can't have silly math errors popping up).

Current setup:
1800X - BIOS 0081 - BCLK 100 - P-State 0 to A4 (4.1GHz) - LLC Auto - vCore Offset +0.1125 - VSOC 1.15
RAM F4-3200C14Q-64GVR (4x16GB) - 3200 - 18-14-14-36 - VDDR 1.4 - VBOOT 1.4 - VDDP 1.0 - ProcODT 48

I think I'll try to shave the DDR voltages back to 1.35, maybe lower the VSOC a bit too, but I think I'll stop messing with the RAM until the next AGESA comes out. Good enough for now


----------



## dook43

Is your processor throttling? Is your memory running at 2T vs 1T or looser timings at the higher speed?


----------



## 3930sabertooth

I just got a 1712 Cinebench @ 3.9 vcore 1.4 And Ram is 2933Mhz - 16,15,15,36,69 @1T With win 10 creators update., and I just found out now that running Ryzen master at the same time lowers your Cinebench score by about 20 points. Also how would i know it's is throttling?


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> UPDATE: I went into Task Manager, while leaving HWiNFO64 open, to look at what might be running in the background to push CPU usage and trip the threshold for the high P-state and volts. I saw that Asus Aura (which was not even "open" at the time, was a process eating 5% to 6% of CPU. I killed the process using end task, and bam, volts dropped to minimum with a browser, HWiNFO64, and Kodi all open.
> 
> 
> 
> To verify, I intended to open Aura again, but it crashed immediately. Despite uninstalling and cleaning the registry with CCleaner, then manually deleting anything left under aura folders and files, rebooting, re-installing, etc. - it still crashes right away!
> 
> So progress on one issue and now a new problem to tackle..


I had exact same issue, same symptoms, same kill the process and Aura would crash upon trying to reopen. Removed from system did not try reinstalling. It didn't work anyways.


----------



## bluej511

So i got my Corsair LPX 3200 ver 5.39 to boot at 3200mzh







didn't get a straight 15 did a single boot loop then booted (a bit odd i know may go from 1.1soc to 1.15). I reflashed my bios, cleared cmos, and pulled the battery)

Ever since trying to OC my gpu and having it hard crash 8, when it crashes now (because msi ab still tends to crash when opening it up with some programs, no idea why either does it on both my systems) the PC just boot loops dram and cpu over and over and ends on code 50, clearing cmos and reloading my profile fixes the issue. So i reflashed to see if it helps any.

Started off changing soc voltage and ram at 2400, then loaded up changed it to 2933 then loaded up again and tried 3200. Booted and loaded into windows (removing the battery did delete my saved OC profile though so could thing i memorized it)

Going to try and shut off the pc now and do a cold/warm boot not sure which and see if it loads in without boot looping.

Update: After shut down and reboot, instant code 15 with 1.1v soc. Tried to load up the profile, instant 15 again. Loaded up into my other profile, with soc set to 1.0, changed it to 1.15 rebooted, reposted and changed it from 2933 and into 3200 and booted right up. Saved and reset and rebooted. I will try to shut down again and see if that soc 1.10 to 1.15 made a difference but it seems like the ram/mobo/cpu can do it just fine so far booting into windows (shows up correctly under task manager and hwinfo64 as well, timings at 16-18-18-18-36). So def has to do with soc voltage.

DRAM 1.36v
DRAM boot 1.45v
Soc 1.15v.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> I had exact same issue, same symptoms, same kill the process and Aura would crash upon trying to reopen. Removed from system did not try reinstalling. It didn't work anyways.


Don't know if you saw the followup Post I made, but in case you do want a fix:

"I have some news on the Aura issue. I had tried uninstalling with control panel, and with CCleaner, and then cleaning the registry with the same program, but no success. In googling around on uninstalling Aura, I found a program called "Advanced Uninstaller PRO 12". I installed it, ran an uninstall of Aura 1.04.26 and a registry clean with the program. It did seem to find more files and references to fix. I then ran an install of Aura 1.04.29. It went a bit wonky and brought up the damn Doctor Dump thing, but then did install. I was not optimistic, but tried a startup of Aura and what do you know, it opened, showed the G.Skill RGB! I ran the calibration thing, and tried out some effects and now it all seems to work. I rebooted and opened it again, and still works. Some may be solved!"

Since that post have not had any further problems, so I declare it working for me.


----------



## hotbrass

I have been able to run my 1800x at 4.0 stable and G.Skill 14cas memory at 3200 stable both at 1.355v and SOC 1.2v. I know that is not extreme, but my problem is I cant boot it up all the time. Sometimes my C6H gives 3 beeps and so I have to reboot into safe bios mode for no reason then save and restart, sometimes to or three times, then everything is fine.

How do I get my system to boot up consistently without having to run shutdowns and reboots so often? Thanks!


----------



## MingBee

i solved the problem by using 1.38v for ram and 1.45 vboot, had exactly the same problems.
i'm using the 1002 bios.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Gadfly
> 
> I hope this does not come across the wrong way. I do not believe RealBench is as stressful as it may seem.
> 
> Firstly on my i5 4690K (2x which I owned) the custom x264 on OCN (which is highlighted as the "cool AVX stress test") made both of them fall over quicker than RB. And temps were ~5°C lower on x264 vs RB. Secondly both the R7 1700 I have owned again failed x264 very quickly vs RB, some data posted here.
> 
> I have never increased LLC on any of the chips mentioned for 24/7 use. Besides what can be found on the net about LLC The Stilt, Elmor and [email protected] have shared here some valuable info IMO.
> 
> All I can say is without the level of stability testing I did on the i5 4690K it would not have held up for [email protected] for the length of time I can be doing that, so the R7 had to pass that. Yeah my OC is not high, 3.8GHz/3200MHz.
> 
> Anyhow as always stability testing is a subjective matter, which I reckon there will always be disagreement as much as agreement between members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Not at all, and I agree with you. It is a benchmark, not a stress test.

For stress testing I use Prime95 & OCCT. Folding @ home, which I assume is what [email protected] stands for, is also a very good stress test, but as you mentioned, It will beat down your GPU as well as your CPU so If I am purely looking to test the CPU, It is not my first choice. Stress testing is one of those things. It is absolutely possible to push the stress levels higher with a synthetic stress test than your CPU will ever go under any circumstances during it's life time of normal use. IBT is especially bad in that regard, it is possible to generate so much heat that a good number of CPU's will not pass with a factory cooler at stock speeds. My 4770k was a good example of this, it would fail before the 10th run at stock speeds, stock voltage, with the stock factory air cooler. The CPU was perfectly stable at stock speeds, and in fact with nothing more than a 280mm AIO it was more than capable of a 4.6ghz OC with some decent timings on DDR3 2400 memory. It was just that the IBT stress test put a very high artificial load on the CPU. Which makes perfect sense when you look at what IBT was made for. It was designed to be used as a bench marking utility on super computers, solving Linear equations and stressing the floating point calculations to the absolutely max On commercial CPU's it is an interesting tool, but not one that should be taken very seriously for a home / Gaming PC. Even [email protected] will not generate the CPU cache stress and heat that IBT creates. Which is also why I feel it is not the best stress testing tool for Ryzen CPU's. It was designed for CPU's with external cache, not on die cache like we find in the Zeppelin die.

After the posted on here from Raja, I don't mind LLC 2 (or even 3 to a limited degree) It helps with voltage drop under load without having to set the base voltage too high. The overshoots on LLC2 are very quick and low, and not really outside of what I expect during normal operation. As I am not setting my vcore to high levels, It really is not much to worry about. Speaking to the low base voltage and drop under load, It appears that others are having real good results using a P State OC, thus far I have not messed with that yet. I am doing pure manual OC's at the moment while I play with memory speeds and thermal solutions.

The more I test Ryzen CPU's the more I am convinced that the cooling requirements of this CPU when overclocked are grossly underestimated. Even a run of the mill custom loop with a 360mm radiator really does not do a good enough job over @4 ghz. The need to remove heat from the die quickly under load is much greater than any recent Intel CPU. It reminds me a lot of my old Opteron 150; which was a great OC'ing CPU in it's day, but only when actively cooled (Phase, chiller, TEC's etc.) I feel Ryzen is very similar. They both have similar voltage scaling, "walls", and that immediate cooling requirement, even more so when the cache is heavily loaded.

I am attempting to convince myself NOT to go fire up one of my old Vaporchill phase changers... but it is getting harder and harder to make that internal argument.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Not at all, and I agree with you. It is a benchmark, not a stress test.
> 
> For stress testing I use Prime95 & OCCT. Folding @ home, which I assume is what [email protected] stands for, is also a very good stress test, but as you mentioned, It will beat down your GPU as well as your CPU so If I am purely looking to test the CPU, It is not my first choice. Stress testing is one of those things. It is absolutely possible to push the stress levels higher with a synthetic stress test than your CPU will ever go under any circumstances during it's life time of normal use. IBT is especially bad in that regard, it is possible to generate so much heat that a good number of CPU's will not pass with a factory cooler at stock speeds. My 4770k was a good example of this, it would fail before the 10th run at stock speeds, stock voltage, with the stock factory air cooler. The CPU was perfectly stable at stock speeds, and in fact with nothing more than a 280mm AIO it was more than capable of a 4.6ghz OC with some decent timings on DDR3 2400 memory. It was just that the IBT stress test put a very high artificial load on the CPU. Which makes perfect sense when you look at what IBT was made for. It was designed to be used as a bench marking utility on super computers, solving Linear equations and stressing the floating point calculations to the absolutely max On commercial CPU's it is an interesting tool, but not one that should be taken very seriously for a home / Gaming PC. Even [email protected] will not generate the CPU cache stress and heat that IBT creates. Which is also why I feel it is not the best stress testing tool for Ryzen CPU's. It was designed for CPU's with external cache, not on die cache like we find in the Zeppelin die.
> 
> After the posted on here from Raja, I don't mind LLC 2 (or even 3 to a limited degree) It helps with voltage drop under load without having to set the base voltage too high. The overshoots on LLC2 are very quick and low, and not really outside of what I expect during normal operation. As I am not setting my vcore to high levels, It really is not much to worry about. Speaking to the low base voltage and drop under load, It appears that others are having real good results using a P State OC, thus far I have not messed with that yet. I am doing pure manual OC's at the moment while I play with memory speeds and thermal solutions.
> 
> The more I test Ryzen CPU's the more I am convinced that the cooling requirements of this CPU when overclocked are grossly underestimated. Even a run of the mill custom loop with a 360mm radiator really does not do a good enough job over @4 ghz. The need to remove heat from the die quickly under load is much greater than any recent Intel CPU. It reminds me a lot of my old Opteron 150; which was a great OC'ing CPU in it's day, but only when actively cooled (Phase, chiller, TEC's etc.) I feel Ryzen is very similar. They both have similar voltage scaling, "walls", and that immediate cooling requirement, even more so when the cache is heavily loaded.
> 
> I am attempting to convince myself NOT to go fire up one of my old Vaporchill phase changers... but it is getting harder and harder to make that internal argument.


A 360mm has a dissipation of around 300w or so to get a delta t of 10°C over ambient, if youre keep your room at 23°C lets say, your water temp will already be 33°C (which is around average) then add the fact that your cpu at 1.3+v will reach around 150w or so if not more then you can see why temps aren't as they're cracked up to be. Most people really REALLY overestimate watercooling when it comes to a cpu.

Example, my 1700x at 1.199v under load reaches around 50°C tctl and my gpu at 40°C, running a 360 (push/pull with 6 fans) and a 240mm in push. Adding more fans will increase the dissipation but not by a crazy amount, running fans at a faster speed will, and so will running the pump a bit faster (depending on what cpu block you're using)

Compare your temps to people hitting 70-80°C on air with the same voltages and water does FAR better then air if you have the loop for it. It is after all an 8c/16t cpu.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infraredbg*
> 
> External Digi+ Power Control -> CPU Current Capability. I use 140%, but you can try 120 - 130.
> Not sure what to recommend though. I avoid recommending anything, just sharing what I use.


No need to adjust this setting unless the rig is shutting down when running heavy workloads. Current capability just sets the trip point for the max power the VRM will supply. Auto should be fine for all 24/7 setups.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> G.Skill Samsung B-Die


Nice result.


----------



## muffins

so on the advice i gave my buddy, he picked up the gigabyte gaming 5 over the crosshair and i do truly believe a lot of issues plaguing ryzen is stemming from the use of the crosshair in regards to high temperatures, ram compatibility, and voltages. i helped him set everything up and before we built his computer together he let me use his gaming 5 for a shortwhile to further test somethings out. honestly, i just wanted to see if my 1800x and gskill 16gb flare x kit played well again like it did prior when i had the gaming 5... and lo and behold, they worked great at 3200 like before. no cold boot issues.

but i did some more testing regarding the complaints i made eailer about my 1800x running hotter and at higher voltage at stock settings with xfr enabled on the crosshair compared to my previous gaming 5. from digging into i noticed the difference. the gaming 5 is simply not as aggressive as the crosshair in regards to xfr boosting. i noticed on the gaming 5 my 1800x RARELY boosted to 4.1ghz during an xfr boost. it only boosted to 4ghz the MAJORITY of the time when it boosted high with xfr. that little difference makes a WHOLE A LOT of a difference. with the gaming 5 only pegging 4ghz most of the time for the top end, the volts stayed below 1.4 volts range with an average of 1.34v's after monitoring for 40 minutes. this also caused the fans not to ramp up and down like crazy since any load, even the slightest didn't cause xfr to jump straight to 4.1ghz and 1.5v's like the crosshair does. i also noticed how my 1800x on the gaming 5 didn't stay at 4ghz for long and it didn't jump up to 4ghz frequently. it would mostly boost up to around 3.8 - 3.9ghz. only a few times would it boost to 4ghz, let alone 4.1. unlike the crosshair where its always pegging 4.1ghz anytime anything touches a core, regardless how heavy it is. idle, then open firefox? boom 4.1. load foobar? boom 4.1 with 1.5v's. alt tab to swtich a lot, boom 4.1 with 1.5v's. why i noticed a high 1.4v average with the crosshair.

i also noticed another odd ball. the gaming 5 when under abusive load, like intel burn test, both regular and avx, along with prime, my 1800x would operate at 3.5ghz rather than 3.7ghz it does on the crosshair. so this caused my 1800x to run cooler since it used far less volts at 3.5ghz.

after doing the testing and putting my buddies computer together i ran the same tests on his 1800x. what i observed with mine i observed with his. what i find odd the most was the heavy load when all 16 threads are used at 100% with how it runs at 3.5ghz instead of the stock 3.6ghz. let alone 3.7ghz because iirc, with xfr enabled, all cores operate at 3.7ghz instead of 3.6ghz stock. so i don't know why its dropping to 3.5ghz on the gaming 5. the cooler used for mine was a nh-d15s while my buddy is using a corsair h110i. so cooling shouldn't be an issue.

so for those having ram issues, temps, and voltage it could just be the motherboard. even regarding overal ram stabilitly for the perfect case scenerio, samsung single rank 16gb kits. that's what puzzles me the absolute most is how i have cold boot issues with the SAME flare x kit on my crosshair but NOT on the gaming 5. for xfr with voltages and temperatures, for whatever reason i don't know. could be asus themselves tweaking bios settings to make xfr more aggressive since they figure those wanting the crosshair to run at stock settings can get the most out of it, or maybe since the crosshair has a better power delivery system it allows ryzen to boost to those high frequencies, and voltages at stock. i'm sorta leaning towards both with how the gaming 5 drops to 3.5ghz at full, 16 thread load since it does have a weaker vrm setup compared to the crosshair.

either way i would rather have my 1800x boosting to 3.8 - 3.9ghz frequently, with an occasion 4ghz, and rare 4.1ghz if it meant it kept voltages down allowing for lower temps and fan speeds.... but i also like the crosshair overall features wise. i just reconmended the gaming 5 to my friend because its an easier set it and forget it experience.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Don't know if you saw the followup Post I made, but in case you do want a fix:
> 
> "I have some news on the Aura issue. I had tried uninstalling with control panel, and with CCleaner, and then cleaning the registry with the same program, but no success. In googling around on uninstalling Aura, I found a program called "Advanced Uninstaller PRO 12". I installed it, ran an uninstall of Aura 1.04.26 and a registry clean with the program. It did seem to find more files and references to fix. I then ran an install of Aura 1.04.29. It went a bit wonky and brought up the damn Doctor Dump thing, but then did install. I was not optimistic, but tried a startup of Aura and what do you know, it opened, showed the G.Skill RGB! I ran the calibration thing, and tried out some effects and now it all seems to work. I rebooted and opened it again, and still works. Some may be solved!"
> 
> Since that post have not had any further problems, so I declare it working for me.


Thanks, will give that a try.


----------



## Gadfly

One more validation for the night...

http://valid.x86.fr/a5eexw

4150mhz, DDR5 3200mhz, 12-11-11-22


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I found [email protected] on CPU/GPU better as a whole system workout. Not slating RB, I use it myself, but it's probably one of the last programs I use on my test regime.


I found Battlefield 1 better than [email protected] for system stress test. More fun too


----------



## bluej511

So i need a little help from people who are having boot loop issues with ram.

Ive got my ram to work at 3200mhz, dram at 1.36 dramboot at 1.45v and soc at 1.15 (that seems to be the key). After i shut down it boots and instantly its a code 15, pressing the reset button on the case and it boots right up no issues.

How can i make it so it boots right the first time without resetting, do i need to up soc a bit more or dramboot voltage?


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> A 360mm has a dissipation of around 300w or so to get a delta t of 10°C over ambient, if youre keep your room at 23°C lets say, your water temp will already be 33°C (which is around average) then add the fact that your cpu at 1.3+v will reach around 150w or so if not more then you can see why temps aren't as they're cracked up to be. Most people really REALLY overestimate watercooling when it comes to a cpu.
> 
> Example, my 1700x at 1.199v under load reaches around 50°C tctl and my gpu at 40°C, running a 360 (push/pull with 6 fans) and a 240mm in push. Adding more fans will increase the dissipation but not by a crazy amount, running fans at a faster speed will, and so will running the pump a bit faster (depending on what cpu block you're using)
> 
> Compare your temps to people hitting 70-80°C on air with the same voltages and water does FAR better then air if you have the loop for it. It is after all an 8c/16t cpu.


I agree entirely.

The loop I am putting together for this build is pretty modest. I am running dual slim 360 in push pull with some 3k EK fans. They are good radiators with a 30 FPI, but they are also very restrictive.. Seriously.. they are VERY restrictive. So.. because I am running dual GPU blocks, and a CPU block (EK FC / EK Evo), and two very restrictive radiators, I am going to run the loop with a dual pump unit to up the head pressure. I am aiming for 1-1.5 GPM.... two would be nice... but not expected.

I have a bunch of TG Konductonaut liquid metal tim on hand, so I will use it for the TIM.

Hopefully that will be enough to run 4.0 @ ddr4 3600 without throttling.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So i need a little help from people who are having boot loop issues with ram.
> 
> Ive got my ram to work at 3200mhz, dram at 1.36 dramboot at 1.45v and soc at 1.15 (that seems to be the key). After i shut down it boots and instantly its a code 15, pressing the reset button on the case and it boots right up no issues.
> 
> How can i make it so it boots right the first time without resetting, do i need to up soc a bit more or dramboot voltage?


All my failed cold boot issues have been solved by increasing SOC voltage. But I am guessing it depends on the CPU's IMC. Mine boots at 3200 fine at .96875 though, which I was forced to increase from .95.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I agree entirely.
> 
> The loop I am putting together for this build is pretty modest. I am running dual slim 360 in push pull with some 3k EK fans. They are good radiators with a 30 FPI, but they are also very restrictive.. Seriously.. they are VERY restrictive. So.. because I am running dual GPU blocks, and a CPU block (EK FC / EK Evo), and two very restrictive radiators, I am going to run the loop with a dual pump unit to up the head pressure.
> 
> I have a bunch of TG Konductonaut liquid metal tim on hand, so I will use it for the TIM.
> 
> Hopefully that will be enough to run 4.0 @ ddr4 3600 without throttling.


For the most part radiators aren't very restrictive, they pretty much just flow right thru it's not an issue. The most restrictive in my loop is my alphacool gpu block, even a cpu block is more restrictive then a radiator, unless the ek ones are very restrictive one pump shouldnt be an issue. The problem youll run into is 2 360s (hopefully with high static pressure fans for that 30fpi) isn't going to net you very good temps. My 360 and 240 is barely enough for my 1700x and r9 390 for me to get awesome temps. If i ran dual gpus and an 8 core id be looking at dual 480s lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> All my failed cold boot issues have been solved by increasing SOC voltage. But I am guessing it depends on the CPU's IMC. Mine boots at 3200 fine at .96875 though, which I was forced to increase from .95.


Ah damn. I tried 1.0 and that does just fine at 2933 (havent tried any lower though so im sure it could) at 1.1 it would boot but give me a 15 and then 0d, 1.15v gives me a code 15 right away and pressing reset boots it right up, at 1.1v even pressing the reset button it would not post just boot loop 14-15 and then finish on 0d. Id really hate to give it more soc but might be that my cpu has a great oc capability but more imc.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> For the most part radiators aren't very restrictive, they pretty much just flow right thru it's not an issue. .


Read the link... These radiators are more restrictive than most CPU blocks.

That said... these slim line rads perform better than almost all 40mm rads, and even a large number of 60mm rads. It is all about the disipation. That high restriction is there for a reason..


----------



## Crysis90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> One more validation for the night...
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/a5eexw
> 
> 4150mhz, DDR5 3200mhz, 12-11-11-22


Good.








What voltage (and I mean DRAM Voltage and DRAM BOOT Voltage) do you apply to RAM DIMMs to get them work at those timings?
What voltage to SoC?

Thanks.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all, and I agree with you. It is a benchmark, not a stress test.
> 
> For stress testing I use Prime95 & OCCT. Folding @ home, which I assume is what [email protected] stands for, is also a very good stress test, but as you mentioned, It will beat down your GPU as well as your CPU so If I am purely looking to test the CPU, It is not my first choice. Stress testing is one of those things. It is absolutely possible to push the stress levels higher with a synthetic stress test than your CPU will ever go under any circumstances during it's life time of normal use. IBT is especially bad in that regard, it is possible to generate so much heat that a good number of CPU's will not pass with a factory cooler at stock speeds. My 4770k was a good example of this, it would fail before the 10th run at stock speeds, stock voltage, with the stock factory air cooler. The CPU was perfectly stable at stock speeds, and in fact with nothing more than a 280mm AIO it was more than capable of a 4.6ghz OC with some decent timings on DDR3 2400 memory. It was just that the IBT stress test put a very high artificial load on the CPU. Which makes perfect sense when you look at what IBT was made for. It was designed to be used as a bench marking utility on super computers, solving Linear equations and stressing the floating point calculations to the absolutely max On commercial CPU's it is an interesting tool, but not one that should be taken very seriously for a home / Gaming PC. Even [email protected] will not generate the CPU cache stress and heat that IBT creates. Which is also why I feel it is not the best stress testing tool for Ryzen CPU's. It was designed for CPU's with external cache, not on die cache like we find in the Zeppelin die.
> 
> After the posted on here from Raja, I don't mind LLC 2 (or even 3 to a limited degree) It helps with voltage drop under load without having to set the base voltage too high. The overshoots on LLC2 are very quick and low, and not really outside of what I expect during normal operation. As I am not setting my vcore to high levels, It really is not much to worry about. Speaking to the low base voltage and drop under load, It appears that others are having real good results using a P State OC, thus far I have not messed with that yet. I am doing pure manual OC's at the moment while I play with memory speeds and thermal solutions.
> 
> The more I test Ryzen CPU's the more I am convinced that the cooling requirements of this CPU when overclocked are grossly underestimated. Even a run of the mill custom loop with a 360mm radiator really does not do a good enough job over @4 ghz. The need to remove heat from the die quickly under load is much greater than any recent Intel CPU. It reminds me a lot of my old Opteron 150; which was a great OC'ing CPU in it's day, but only when actively cooled (Phase, chiller, TEC's etc.) I feel Ryzen is very similar. They both have similar voltage scaling, "walls", and that immediate cooling requirement, even more so when the cache is heavily loaded.
> 
> I am attempting to convince myself NOT to go fire up one of my old Vaporchill phase changers... but it is getting harder and harder to make that internal argument.


Thank you for your response and nice to have a discussion rather than a "knee jerk" "blah, blah, blah..."








. It may come across to some that I'm "heavy stress tester" I am and am not







.

I used P95 very very little on my 1st i5 4690K:-

a) the AVX versions were way to hard on CPU for cooling I had, Archon SB-E X2. I did use older version for a bit, non AVX v26.6, but I found alternative SW I could use.

b) I had read posts by [email protected] explaining on ROG forum how much power it could pull through CPU and could lead to degradation.

2nd pretty much had no P95 done on it. I have also done no P95 on either of the R7 1700s.

Originally I went for RB as my "go to" stress test, there were a few reasons why. One such reason was 8 pack suggested it relevant on OCuk and Silicon Lottery were using it. Both mentioned bin CPUs and retail them as your aware







. I just changed it's position in my stress regime as highlighted by my previous post, as my CPU was not sensitive to it, for some it is. Example I can recall is finalheaven CPU sample was more sensitive to RB than x264.

And this is the key IMO to improving stress regime for me, to use something that makes my system fail quicker. If I nail that, others fall into place and by this I do not mean I go for the "juggler" with IBT/P95 and so on







. IBT I have found strange to use (never used on my i5s), "Very High" no issue, "Maximum" and I get an error right at the end. It does not matter if I run 3 loops or 10, etc it will show same error at the end. Another member on Asus Prime X370 Pro has same issue, we are using shortcut set to launch app as admin, UAC disabled, etc. Perhaps it is something to do with Win 7, as most I have seen are running Win 10, going dual OS today.

[email protected] = folding at home, you can remove GPU slot







, then only CPU run and vice versa







. [email protected] I luv as it's a productive stress test, I get stability testing and a "cause" gains from it







. This is also the reason I stress test for length on other app. It feels a waste of time if I left the PC running over night and it bombed in [email protected] as I did not do enough stability testing.

I've always been on air, I plan to go full WC just to gain the experience







. I have been thrilled on how Ryzen performs in aspect of thermals compared to my i5 4690K. My fan profiles are so much lower for stability testing, gaming/normal use both were the same. Now that I'm not swapping about CPUs on C6H had some decent results as TIM settles.



Spoiler: ~1hrs back to back x264 > Y-Cruncher > RB (Room temp ~22C)









For 3.9GHz I need ~1.470V measured on ProbeIt VCORE point to pass x264, the air cooling still keeps it <75C, depending on room temps, etc, with pretty quiet fan profile IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> I found Battlefield 1 better than [email protected] for system stress test. More fun too


Sweet







, each to their own







.

I don't sit and use games for hours I can do [email protected]







, if I was honest I probably struggle to game for more than a hour a day.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Had that Q6600 since launch and the P5K Premium, most I've ever done in one single run is ~175hrs early this year.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> All my failed cold boot issues have been solved by increasing SOC voltage. But I am guessing it depends on the CPU's IMC. Mine boots at 3200 fine at .96875 though, which I was forced to increase from .95.


I went 0.950V to 0.962V, then after the intermittent booting issue as suggested by yourself I increased to 0.975V. So far so good







.


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotbrass*
> 
> I have been able to run my 1800x at 4.0 stable and G.Skill 14cas memory at 3200 stable both at 1.355v and SOC 1.2v. I know that is not extreme, but my problem is I cant boot it up all the time. Sometimes my C6H gives 3 beeps and so I have to reboot into safe bios mode for no reason then save and restart, sometimes to or three times, then everything is fine.
> 
> How do I get my system to boot up consistently without having to run shutdowns and reboots so often? Thanks!


try matching the ddr boot voltage to what you have set for normal this fixed it for me.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> One more validation for the night...
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/a5eexw
> 
> 4150mhz, DDR5 3200mhz, 12-11-11-22


Damn, you are about two years ahead of us, that DDR5 is hell to get a hold of!


----------



## wolfpack122

For the RAM cold boot issue, you will have to set the same value for both the DRAM voltage and DRAM VBoot voltage. If 1.35V doesn't help, keep increasing both voltages until you are able to boot. I had to set mine at 1.37V to get it to boot with no issues.
I tested several combinations on 0081, only setting both to the same voltage worked every time for me.


----------



## Ubardog

Blue when you "can" boot will it survive memtest/hyperPi. Coz that seem like you just got unstable setting's

We have same Ram right ? I have tried messing around with straps timings and bkcl .
I can boot and stable with SOC 1v, 1.36 V Ram, Boot auto, 53omhs 3200 18 19 19 36 Any lower timings and its 99.9% stable. memtest fails after about 1-9 hrs.
Bckl even at 100.2 was hit or miss with me During boot. So I moved my GPU down to 4th slot and Set it Gen 3. I read if you push bkcl use this slot Ofc 100.2 should not matter.
Then I lowered strap one and raised bkcl to 109.2 and lowered my Pstate. Booted - Then lowered timings 16 16 16 39 .
Last night memtest Ran though 10hr -42min. Nice .

Comparing the 2 in CB
3200 strap @ 16 16 16 36 (25loop IBT stable but memtest Unstable) 1703
109.2bkcl 3200 @ 16 16 16 36 (Memtest stable) 1736

The 3200 strap at 16 16 16 Would show the cold boot sympons no matter the soc and Vram. 16 17 it cleared but not 100% stable even with Ram and soc increase
109.2 3200 is stable but ........ My Rog effect disappeared QQ







Only on cold boot. A reset will fix it......... BIOS 0082 i thought this was 079 isolated

"Bring out the Vaporchill"

Gadfly "the Vaporchill is asleep"

"wake the Vaoirchiill! "

Will be interesting @@

@LuckyImperial

Did you ever get the Cad file's and fire up your 3d printer ??? or anyone else for that matter? would love to see some pic


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfpack122*
> 
> For the RAM cold boot issue, you will have to set the same value for both the DRAM voltage and DRAM VBoot voltage. If 1.35V doesn't help, keep increasing both voltages until you are able to boot. I had to set mine at 1.37V to get it to boot with no issues.
> I tested several combinations on 0081, only setting both to the same voltage worked every time for me.


By default, they are both set to the same value. The only reason to change both is if you want to set different values.


----------



## Benus74

Good morning people,

Finally my Rizen ROG'ks is alive, just finished installed all windows with drivers, and some testing apps, and done a baseline bench.

About the RAM clearance issue with the NH D15SE AM4 and G.Skill F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR, there is really no problem at all.
I've had to mount the fan unbalanced from the radiator, but it does work very well in my case.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








And once everything put together, this RIG is even more beautiful than in my dreams









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Also, during the baseline bench, the rig stay totally silent.
I've setup case fans to be off and CPU fans at 283 RPM when under 40°C, and then up to 60° case fans go to 500RPM and CPU fans to 350RPM.
So far, after running 3D Mark, AIDA 64, Cinebench, Passmark, Hyper PI and Y-Cruncher, the CPU never went above 48°C.

I'll start doing some overclocking using P-State0, I'll try to reach the 4.0Ghz if my CPU is nice with me









Please let me know the list of benches you want me to run?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Last big image for today. Look at the Statuscore oddities on the right. You can also see some hard throttling (x5.5) in action on the left. I forgot to draw one "ITB Pump" and one "Idle" line after the last "ITB No Pump", but you get the picture.


@Timur Born, what's the tool you're using to monitor the CPU usages?

Edit: oh, and my C6H came with 0902 pre-installed, and I've installed 0083.
My 32G of memory on 0902 was detected at 1866Mhz, and after installing 0083 it's automatically went to 2133Mhz using 1.20V.
I'll do memory overclocking once I get stable CPU overclock.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> I had exact same issue, same symptoms, same kill the process and Aura would crash upon trying to reopen. Removed from system did not try reinstalling. It didn't work anyways.


As far as I can ascertain, Aura has three processes that run,
AsRogAuraGpuDllServer.exe, AsRogAuraService, AtkexComSvc.exe.
There are also 2 services AsComSVC and AsRogAuraService which can be removed with "sc delete" in an elevated command prompt.
Finally there is a scheduled task that loads ASRogAuraGpuDllServer on every user logon. Again, remove manually in task scheduler.
I am using Revo uninstaller and Advanced uninstaller to tame the detritus when trying to clean up. A lot is left behind after uninstalling Aura, including tasks that continue to run through reboots preventing you from deleting the folders.
So It runs Aura now after reinstalling and exhibits the normal (limited) functionality. I live in hope it will ever detect my Gskill RGB so I can attempt a reset to defaults to un*^%& both sticks which are now showing no illumination of any kind. I am not alone in this regard. The Gskill 1.0.0.16 software wont run at all or will explicitly deny the existence of any TridentZ RGB DRAM modules.
Gskill say dont use aura and the gskill software at the same time which is difficult for the uninitiated when you expect things that you uninstall to actually uninstall.
A train wreck has fewer parts and is more organised.

And because this is an overclocking thread perhaps I should mention overclocking!
On bios 0082 I have the F4-360016D-16GTZR kit. While I can get it to run at 3200 on the 3200 strap by bumping the DRAM volts to 1.35 and DRAM boot to 1.375 with fairly relaxed (cl16) auto timings It will still not reliably cold boot.
What can I try to make it reliably boot from a total power off condition. SOC up a bit, vttc or something. What other variables can I meddle with.
Ideally I would like to use cl14 timings other people have achieved with the same kit.
When It fails to boot it will not fail back to 2133, only multiple flashbacks will resurrect (it is easter!) the system. So I'm running 2133 at the moment because at least when I push the on switch I am sort of confident it will actually boot.


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> By default, they are both set to the same value. The only reason to change both is if you want to set different values.


then it must be bugged? Mine wouldn't boot. Set DRAM to 1.35 DRAM boot to Auto and it doesn't boot. set both to 1.35 and it seems fine.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> By default, they are both set to the same value. The only reason to change both is if you want to set different values.


On UEFI 0079 I observe this, just checked now. Which UEFI did this become an "auto rule"? cheers







.

On 0902 it wasn't like that, it was as Elmor had stated before.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> That's good advice. This option is available because AMD is running their PSP and applying DRAM Ratio/timings before our BIOS code is able to execute. This means we can only apply higher voltage at that stage. If you boot from a fully powered off stage you'll get the default 1.2V until then. VBoot will tell our EC to apply higher voltage immediately at power on.


When I had some Corsair LPX 2400MHz C14 which had default as 1.2V in XMP, on 0902 I had to set VBOOT/VDIMM the same if targeting say 1.35V, otherwise I had 1.2V at momentarily at power on and 1.35V few seconds later, checked via ProbeIt RAM point.


----------



## mackanz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So i got my Corsair LPX 3200 ver 5.39 to boot at 3200mzh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't get a straight 15 did a single boot loop then booted (a bit odd i know may go from 1.1soc to 1.15). I reflashed my bios, cleared cmos, and pulled the battery)
> 
> Ever since trying to OC my gpu and having it hard crash 8, when it crashes now (because msi ab still tends to crash when opening it up with some programs, no idea why either does it on both my systems) the PC just boot loops dram and cpu over and over and ends on code 50, clearing cmos and reloading my profile fixes the issue. So i reflashed to see if it helps any.
> 
> Started off changing soc voltage and ram at 2400, then loaded up changed it to 2933 then loaded up again and tried 3200. Booted and loaded into windows (removing the battery did delete my saved OC profile though so could thing i memorized it)
> 
> Going to try and shut off the pc now and do a cold/warm boot not sure which and see if it loads in without boot looping.
> 
> Update: After shut down and reboot, instant code 15 with 1.1v soc. Tried to load up the profile, instant 15 again. Loaded up into my other profile, with soc set to 1.0, changed it to 1.15 rebooted, reposted and changed it from 2933 and into 3200 and booted right up. Saved and reset and rebooted. I will try to shut down again and see if that soc 1.10 to 1.15 made a difference but it seems like the ram/mobo/cpu can do it just fine so far booting into windows (shows up correctly under task manager and hwinfo64 as well, timings at 16-18-18-18-36). So def has to do with soc voltage.
> 
> DRAM 1.36v
> DRAM boot 1.45v
> Soc 1.15v.


Hey, what bios? The 1T or 2T one? Also, can you check with Thaiphoon Brurner what IC it is on that memory? I suspect Hynix M-Die.
Edit. Apparently, Hynix M-die doesn't like voltage :/ At 1.4 and above, no boot at 3200. But below that and i boot fine to 3200. 1.15 soc.


----------



## wolfpack122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> By default, they are both set to the same value. The only reason to change both is if you want to set different values.


Then there is a bug in the bios. Unless I manually set the DRAM VBoot voltage to match my DRAM voltage, memory training fails and falls back to 2133.


----------



## SpecChum

Well, the Aura issue has now gotten worse.

The app runs but has no idea what board I've got, it seems. The only light available to control now is VRM lol

Not that I've got any lights that work anyway...

Might swap my board over today and get this one sent back.

EDIT: Here's what I get now:


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> Hey, what bios? The 1T or 2T one? Also, can you check with Thaiphoon Brurner what IC it is on that memory? I suspect Hynix M-Die.


HW64 shows you as well


Yea Hynix but i have not had much trouble with getting 3200.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> One more validation for the night...
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/a5eexw
> 
> 4150mhz, DDR5 3200mhz, 12-11-11-22


You have some wicked background programs holding back benchmark points !

http://valid.x86.fr/8dzhdv

Your CPU-Z version is also a bit older







The custom skin versions are also still 1.78.1 and i't always puts out less points than the standard newer version. the older also doesnt display all the instructions, proper CPU name, or proper southbridge name


----------



## Viper61x23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> I peeled the stock backing off of the C6H back plate and applied it to the rubber gasket from HK.
> 
> That side was placed on the MB side with the metal back plate on top of that.
> 
> I also trimmed the pieces that were sticking out.
> 
> No more booting issues related to that....


I second this. Was having a nightmare, would not post, popped out the inner on the EK rubber gasket, worked for a day then 08. Reseated and tried everything and would work for 1 day then nothing. I followed this and has been perfect for the last two weeks.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfpack122*
> 
> Then there is a bug in the bios. Unless I manually set the DRAM VBoot voltage to match my DRAM voltage, memory training fails and falls back to 2133.


Yeah, there could be. We always have VBoot option in UEFI, and in the ideal (working) scenario, they are set to track when on Auto (which is logical). The AMD memory configuration funk is getting in the way.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Well, the Aura issue has now gotten worse.
> 
> The app runs but has no idea what board I've got, it seems. The only light available to control now is VRM lol
> 
> Not that I've got any lights that work anyway...
> 
> Might swap my board over today and get this one sent back.
> 
> EDIT: Here's what I get now:


Just..... LOL.
Really.
The whole thing is total abortion. I find it amusing to see just how much fail continues to be delivered.
Its impressive.
Well done Asus and G Skill. Perhaps you should get your software guys to, y'know, talk to each other.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> IBT AVX standard, high, very high or maximum?


"Maximum", which isn't a real level, because it depends on each computer's currently free RAM. I usually set it to a custom value of 12000 mb. Keep in mind, though, that I had an incident where I played around with RAM OC and had 20 loops maximum run fine, then an error after 3 loops and then another 10 loops error-free. So 10 loops of "maximum" doesn't necessarily mean much.

I need less voltage for Realbench, even without WHEA errors.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> Hey, what bios? The 1T or 2T one? Also, can you check with Thaiphoon Brurner what IC it is on that memory? I suspect Hynix M-Die.
> Edit. Apparently, Hynix M-die doesn't like voltage :/ At 1.4 and above, no boot at 3200. But below that and i boot fine to 3200. 1.15 soc.


I'm on 1002. My voltages are as follow.

DRAM boot is set to 1.45v, DRAM is set at 1.36 and soc is set to 1.15, 1.10 doesnt work it sends me into boot loop, 1.15 works but i need to reset my pc once after first boot to get it going, may try 1.165 or 1.17 as soc to see if it goes away.


----------



## Ras5al6Ghul2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Well, the Aura issue has now gotten worse.
> 
> The app runs but has no idea what board I've got, it seems. The only light available to control now is VRM lol
> 
> Not that I've got any lights that work anyway...
> 
> Might swap my board over today and get this one sent back.
> 
> EDIT: Here's what I get now:


You mean to tell me that your battery idea didn't work? You did suggest. Lol


----------



## Benus74

First 3.8Ghz at 1.35Vcore success










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



]






But I think I didn't get the VCore right, because I'm using a fixed 1.35V and I see that the CPU is locked at 3.8Ghz.
I'll have to use offset instead, but not sure how to compute the correct offset voltage to get the equlivalent of 1.35V.
Also, I see that when setting fixed VCore of 1.35, the voltage varies from 1.269V to 1.356V (using HWinfo).

I'll try to get the same OC working with auto VCore and a correct offset, and when it works, I'll try 3.9 Ghz









I know, I'm going slowly, but I haven't overclocked a CPU since 1999 and I feel very rusty


----------



## Reikoji

http://valid.x86.fr/vhvk8v

Pushed further!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> First 3.8Ghz at 1.35Vcore success
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I think I didn't get the VCore right, because I'm using a fixed 1.35V and I see that the CPU is locked at 3.8Ghz.
> I'll have to use offset instead, but not sure how to compute the correct offset voltage to get the equlivalent of 1.35V.
> Also, I see that when setting fixed VCore of 1.35, the voltage varies from 1.269V to 1.356V (using HWinfo).
> 
> I'll try to get the same OC working with auto VCore and a correct offset, and when it works, I'll try 3.9 Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I'm going slowly, but I haven't overclocked a CPU since 1999 and I feel very rusty


bet you can hit 4.1ghz @ 1.45v !


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> First 3.8Ghz at 1.35Vcore success
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I think I didn't get the VCore right, because I'm using a fixed 1.35V and I see that the CPU is locked at 3.8Ghz.
> I'll have to use offset instead, but not sure how to compute the correct offset voltage to get the equlivalent of 1.35V.
> Also, I see that when setting fixed VCore of 1.35, the voltage varies from 1.269V to 1.356V (using HWinfo).
> 
> I'll try to get the same OC working with auto VCore and a correct offset, and when it works, I'll try 3.9 Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I'm going slowly, but I haven't overclocked a CPU since 1999 and I feel very rusty


Offset i think youll need to go positive and trial and error. If it helps with -.100 im at 1.256v at idle.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ras5al6Ghul2*
> 
> You mean to tell me that your battery idea didn't work? You did suggest. Lol


Sadly not, I did try that, yeah.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Just..... LOL.
> Really.
> The whole thing is total abortion. I find it amusing to see just how much fail continues to be delivered.
> Its impressive.
> Well done Asus and G Skill. Perhaps you should get your software guys to, y'know, talk to each other.


*** u want from GSkill?? Only company that made memory for Ryzen that runs best out of box ..


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> *** u want from GSkill?? Only company that made memory for Ryzen that runs best out of box ..


I think GSkill use a bastardized form of Aura to run their RAM RGB. Asus Aura sometimes (rarely) detects the RAM RGB along with the Mobo stuff.
They both seem to use the SMBus for communication but GSkill want exclusive use which means no Asus Aura. Difficult when it wont uninstall completely.
I also think Corsair link uses SMBus. Also read somewhere that Using programs like CPUz interferes with whatever GSkill RGB is writing to on the DRAM module.

Otherwise the GSkill DRAM performs well. Just anything to do with RGB software is a bit of a mess right now. They call it a Beta version but It really isn't if it requires exclusivity on the SMbus.
Its Pre Alpha. Basic design phase is not yet complete. But this whole GSkill /AuraRGB thing is a bit off topic.


----------



## Karpata

Is this thread still used for Crosshair 6 HERO Support? I have a problem with mine and I don't know if I should open a new thread or just ask here.


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karpata*
> 
> Is this thread still used for Crosshair 6 HERO Support? I have a problem with mine and I don't know if I should open a new thread or just ask here.


It's still an "everything C6H" thread - go for it.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> First 3.8Ghz at 1.35Vcore success
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I think I didn't get the VCore right, because I'm using a fixed 1.35V and I see that the CPU is locked at 3.8Ghz.
> I'll have to use offset instead, but not sure how to compute the correct offset voltage to get the equlivalent of 1.35V.
> Also, I see that when setting fixed VCore of 1.35, the voltage varies from 1.269V to 1.356V (using HWinfo).
> 
> I'll try to get the same OC working with auto VCore and a correct offset, and when it works, I'll try 3.9 Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I'm going slowly, but I haven't overclocked a CPU since 1999 and I feel very rusty


+rep for share







.

I see you max CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) is 1.356V same as mine for 3.8GHz, my average is slightly lower 1.276V v 1.290V.

What I experienced with offset compared with ProbeIt VCORE point, be aware that value is inc LLC for plane (see op of thread).


----------



## Karpata

Alright so I just finally finished my new build and the first thing I did was try to install the lates BIOS update because I heard about all the self bricking C6Hs so I downloaded it from the Asus Support page (v1002) and started the EZ Flash tool in the UEFI. The update went trough with no problems and then it said. "Update complete. Resetting System" or something I loosely translated this from german. So after the reboot nothing worked anymore. I can boot normally but I get a blackscreen and the display says No cable/signal detected. Also the USB ports no longer seem to work. Mouse and Keyboard no longer light up and I went through all the USB ports. The Q Code only showed an 8 with the second LED off. Since then I tried several suggestions such as USB flash with the BIOS on the CD and currently I have the 902 from the website. After clearing CMOS it now kind of starts to boot because now it at least goes through the colored LEDs below the Digits and it eventually always gets stuck on the white GPU LED. But I know there is no problem with my GPU because it worked before the update unless the board somehow bricked my GPU aswell (I'm gonna be so mad if it did). It goes through all the Q Codes but eventually goes to 00 with the white LED still on so appearently there is something wrong with the PCI of the GPU. At least that's what I think. The USBs still don't work because the mouse and keyboard still don't even light up.

Any other suggestions? Is there even hope left? I'm starting to get really frustraded...

EDIT: Here are the parts I'm using just in case:
PSU: EVGA Supernova 850
MB: C6H
GPU: ASUS 1080Ti Founders Edition with EVGA Waterblock
CPU: Ryzen 1700 with EVGA Waterblock
Case: Coolermaster Master Case Maker 5
RAM: 2x Corsair Vengeance 3200 8GB


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karpata*
> 
> Alright so I just finally finished my new build and the first thing I did was try to install the lates BIOS update because I heard about all the self bricking C6Hs so I downloaded it from the Asus Support page (v1002) and started the EZ Flash tool in the UEFI. The update went trough with no problems and then it said. "Update complete. Resetting System" or something I loosely translated this from german. So after the reboot nothing worked anymore. I can boot normally but I get a blackscreen and the display says No cable/signal detected. Also the USB ports no longer seem to work. Mouse and Keyboard no longer light up and I went through all the USB ports. The Q Code only showed an 8 with the second LED off. Since then I tried several suggestions such as USB flash with the BIOS on the CD and currently I have the 902 from the website. After clearing CMOS it now kind of starts to boot because now it at least goes through the colored LEDs below the Digits and it eventually always gets stuck on the white GPU LED. But I know there is no problem with my GPU because it worked before the update unless the board somehow bricked my GPU aswell (I'm gonna be so mad if it did). It goes through all the Q Codes but eventually goes to 00 with the white LED still on so appearently there is something wrong with the PCI of the GPU. At least that's what I think. The USBs still don't work because the mouse and keyboard still don't even light up.
> 
> Any other suggestions? Is there even hope left? I'm starting to get really frustraded...
> 
> EDIT: Here are the parts I'm using just in case:
> PSU: EVGA Supernova 850
> MB: C6H
> GPU: ASUS 1080Ti Founders Edition with EVGA Waterblock
> CPU: Ryzen 1700 with EVGA Waterblock
> Case: Coolermaster Master Case Maker 5
> RAM: 2x Corsair Vengeance 3200 8GB


902 is fine as a BIOS it WONT brick. Unplug and replug everything, reseat the gpu, unplug your power and remove the battery leave it out for a min or so. Then plug everything back, plug in power and wait a min before you power it on. See if it gets you past the white LED. Might be that your cpu/cooler isnt seating correctly to begin with not sure.


----------



## Karpata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> 902 is fine as a BIOS it WONT brick. Unplug and replug everything, reseat the gpu, unplug your power and remove the battery leave it out for a min or so. Then plug everything back, plug in power and wait a min before you power it on. See if it gets you past the white LED. Might be that your cpu/cooler isnt seating correctly to begin with not sure.


I doubt that this will help because I literally did not touch any parts inside the PC since the update but I will try it anyways.


----------



## YpsiNine

Hey folks,

So I've been playing with my 1800X the last couple of days trying to find a stable setup for 4 GHz by not using more than 1,35V at full load, which has failed.
Seems 4 GHz is a massive wall, perhaps a crappy CPU.









I've decided to stick with 3,9GHz and I just passed an IBT High run (finally) with these settings:
BIOS: 0081

Extreme Tweaker:



Tweaker's Paradise:


Digi+ Power Control:



Custom Core Pstates:


So by looking at HWiNFO voltages, it reported the following during this IBT High run:

CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN): 1,287 (at load), 1,381 (at idle)
SOC Voltage (SV2 TFN): 0,962 (at load), 0,975 (at idle)

Would you folks consider this safe settings and voltages for 24/7 use on air?
Also I'm nervous about the LLC1 since the consensus seems to be not to use LLC any longer.
Also, is it worth experimenting with VRM Switching Frequency?

*Hardware:*
Mainboard: Asus Crosshair VI Hero (obviously)
CPU: Ryzen 1800X
RAM: G.skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZR
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D15
Chassis: NZXT H440
Fans: All Noctua


----------



## skullbringer

Will 3600 MHz + memory speeds get proper subtimings that dont crash instantly in next bios revisions?

Tried it a few times, now I cant set default audio device on my windows install due to registry corruption. lol


----------



## rjiextreme

So... I have a 1800x on water which after a few weeks blew one of my Petg piping out of g1/4 fitting when I wasn't around. When I saw the CH6 it was displaying q-code 8. I powered off system and repaired but the acrylic waterblock was leaking. when I was removing waterblock I noticed the g1/4 fitting was really hard to remove and thermal paste looked like it had seen some extreme heat.

My question is; Any chance of the 1800x CPU still being good? I am not sure how the thermal limit works on the chip and if it protected itself when it realized it wasn't getting cooling.

It is probably my fault for trying to get fancy with RGB g1/4 fittings and using extra turns including a 180 turn after the pump so that their was more glowing piping showing. The pump speed was halfway but apparently I left too much room for the Petg to flex and work its way out of the fitting.

I really hoping I don't have to drop another 500 on a CPU


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> Will 3600 MHz + memory speeds get proper subtimings that dont crash instantly in next bios revisions?
> 
> Tried it a few times, now I cant set default audio device on my windows install due to registry corruption. lol


This depends on what AMD does with the AGESA microcode. All of this stuff is limited/locked at present.


----------



## Karpata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> 902 is fine as a BIOS it WONT brick. Unplug and replug everything, reseat the gpu, unplug your power and remove the battery leave it out for a min or so. Then plug everything back, plug in power and wait a min before you power it on. See if it gets you past the white LED. Might be that your cpu/cooler isnt seating correctly to begin with not sure.


You're a wizard Harry! I actually got past the white LED but now it's stuck on the green Boot LED with code 64.

EDIT: Keyboard also lights up now but still no signal because as said stuck on Boot LED


----------



## newguyagain

Hi

I have been out if the loop due to my job.

Could someone please help me out with the following questions:

Is it recommended to set " Sense Mi Skew" to enabled it just leave it to auto - and what does it actually do?

Why do ppl recommend not to use LLC ? I use LLC 3 and it won't shoot voltage over 1.43v

Thx

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Is it recommended to set " Sense Mi Skew" to enabled it just leave it to auto - and what does it actually do?
> 
> Why do ppl recommend not to use LLC ? I use LLC 3 and it won't shoot voltage over 1.43v


Leave it on auto, should detect your CPU.

LLC has the disadvantage to stress the VRMs more, leave it on auto, increase VCore or decrease frequency until stable is the best option for 24/7 use.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> Leave it on auto, should detect your CPU.
> 
> LLC has the disadvantage to stress the VRMs more, leave it on auto, increase VCore or decrease frequency until stable is the best option for 24/7 use.


Software monitors also aren't fast enough to show the spikes above set voltage when using higher levels of LLC. You need a high rate DMM or oscilloscope for that.

its ultimately up to each individual either way to use or not to use.


----------



## newguyagain

K thx.

I will leave LLC on for now and see how far my chip can actually go with the new BIOS and then dial LLC back for permanent use at least to LLC 1 or 2 - using 3 right now.

What does sense my skew do?

Does it change my tctl ? It seems about 6-10c cooler with the new BIOS - or could that be due to the agesa code

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Karpata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karpata*
> 
> You're a wizard Harry! I actually got past the white LED but now it's stuck on the green Boot LED with code 64.
> 
> EDIT: Keyboard also lights up now but still no signal because as said stuck on Boot LED


Since unplugging the GPU worked such wonders I did so for all the other connectors on the MB aswell and now I acutalle made it to the UEFI so I might actually be good. I'll try to change some settings so I don't get CPU fan error and see if it still works after a reboot


----------



## gupsterg

@YpsiNine

+rep for share







. I would roll with that 24/7







.

CPU/DRAM Current Capacity I have not changed from whatever is default, did some bench runs yesterday for 4.0GHz @ ~1.475V with 3200MHz. See [email protected] post linked here.

@newguyagain

Sense MI Skew: [Disabled] on R7 1700 and "X" CPU [Auto] from what I have noted from posts / my experience on R7 1700 various UEFI versions. What is your CPU?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> What does sense my skew do?
> 
> Does it change my tctl ?


Yes.


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @YpsiNine
> 
> Sense MI Skew: [Disabled] on R7 1700 and "X" CPU [Auto] from what I have noted from posts / my experience on R7 1700 various UEFI versions.


I left it on auto for my 1700, working fine.


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Offset i think youll need to go positive and trial and error. If it helps with -.100 im at 1.256v at idle.


That worked, and I'm now at 3.9Ghz at 1.294V (using offset +0.200 with auto vcore)

Now I'm still not sure why my CPU is locked at 3.9 Ghz, I don't see downclocking.
I thought that when using PState 0 (FID=9C, DID=8, VID=3A) and offset voltage it would downclock automatically?

I guess I've missed something, and so far this is the only thing I've changed, PState + VCore Offset.

Here is the CPU-Z validation link at 3.9Ghz http://valid.x86.fr/v4ndjn and some cinebench and ycruncher at 2.5M decimals.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








@gupsterg I've used my old DMM to check Vcore during load and idle, and here is some info:
*At load*
DMM Vcore max 1.413 (HWinfo 1.417)
CPU core voltage max 1.394

*At IDLE*
I don't have like a single value here, but I see the vcore moving a lot.
It goes from 1.102v to 1.401v, and averaging around 1.35v

I guess my offset is pretty agressive for a 3.9Ghz and I can probably go below, but I tried +0.1250 already and it didn't work.

+0.1000v worked at 3.8Ghz doing a single pass of y-cruncher and 2 cinebench runs.

I know this is not enough to check stability, but so far I'm trying to find the wall for my CPU, and once I've got an idea of how far it can go and for how much voltage, then I'll go down to probably a 3.9 (or 4.0 if I'm lucky) at about 1.38v for 24/7 usage.

It's really pleasing to play with this overclocking session


----------



## Karpata

So... In my excitement I left the CMOS jumper on when hitting save and reboot in the bios :/ It got stuck on QCODE 01 and now after resetting I'm back to square 1 with the 8+Blank... I'll just redo everything again ... Reflash the BIOS unplug everything on the board and hope that having the CMOS jumper on didn't fry anything


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karpata*
> 
> So... In my excitement I left the CMOS jumper on when hitting save and reboot in the bios :/ It got stuck on QCODE 01 and now after resetting I'm back to square 1 with the 8+Blank... I'll just redo everything again ... Reflash the BIOS unplug everything on the board and hope that having the CMOS jumper on didn't fry anything


Yea thats usually not good but you might be alright. Glad it got to the BIOS though so thats a good thing. Maybe something wasn't plugged too well to begin with, sometimes for me usually when i have ram issues reseating the ram helps quite a lot.

Usually they say the CMOS jumper with PC on is not good as per the manual but they always have warnings for "just in case". You should be alright though.


----------



## Karpata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea thats usually not good but you might be alright. Glad it got to the BIOS though so thats a good thing. Maybe something wasn't plugged too well to begin with, sometimes for me usually when i have ram issues reseating the ram helps quite a lot.
> 
> Usually they say the CMOS jumper with PC on is not good as per the manual but they always have warnings for "just in case". You should be alright though.


I just redid all the steps and I still get the single 8 with the other LED Blank :/ maybe it didn't clear the CMOS properly so I'll leave it in for 5-10 minutes now instead of seconds. Thanks for keeping my hope up though


----------



## gupsterg

@TwoBeers

Sweet







, too many members with 1700 disable it to gain "realistic" temps, so I thought I'd mention it







.

@Benus74

1st R7 1700 needed +137mV for 3.8GHz, stability tested back to back for ~36hrs+. 3.9GHz was only tested for 10 loops x264, +181mV with LLC3 as info was not out on what variation LLC did as overshoot, this was ~1.465V on ProbIt point.

2nd R7 1700 needed +162mV for 3.8GHz, again back to back high hours stress testing. 3.9GHz it needs +250mV with LLC: [Auto], ~1.475V on ProbeIt, x264 20 loops.

Both did 4.0GHz bench stable with 3.9GHz voltage, not stress tested.

1st only did 2933MHz with stock VBOOT/VDIMM for RAM (1.35V), SOC: 0.900V in UEFI. 2nd 3200MHz with stock VBOOT/VDIMM for RAM (1.35V), SOC: 0.975V in UEFI after lengthy testing.

At stock 1st loaded with x264 ProbeIt point ~1.089V, 2nd ~1.119V, SOC also differed, 1st ~0.838V and 2nd ~0.893V on ProbeIt points. These stock voltage differences translated into similar voltage requirement for OC. etc. Idle differed for both, 2nd is higher, will look at my notepad (yeah paper & pen tools







).

3.7GHz ACB is a sweet spot IMO, I need only +50mV for 48 loops x264. Will be testing further. I was toying with getting a 3rd, but after seeing a lot of the OC result data I think I may pass on it.

Nice to read your enjoying your exploits







.


----------



## Benus74

@gupsterg thanks for info, in fact I'm also reading your personal thread trying to see what other information I could get









It's true that from base clock to 3.8Ghz cinebench score really increased a lot (from 1365 to 1631), but going to 3.9Ghz only got it to 1655.
Notice that I haven't tried OCing memory yet, and I'm sure this will also help in getting better performance out of my RIG.

Already for 4.0Ghz I've found that +0.2000 isn't enough as cinebench crashed after a few seconds.
I'll try bumping volts a bit more, but I don't really want to go above 1.45 vcore on DMM (if I remember well, this is where the risk would be increased).

But otherwise, any idea why my windows wouldn't decrease clock speed at idle?
I've installed the AMD power plan and I'm only using offset voltage and haven't touched VID (kept default of 3A).

I'm wondering if the AMD power plan could be the culprit.
btw - I'm on windows 10 creator as I didn't have any windows image until Friday








(in fact, I haven't used windows since 2001 probably)


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> I left it on auto for my 1700, working fine.


It works, it just doesnt work right.


----------



## Karpata

OK so after 10 minutes of resetting CMOS I still only get the 8 + Blank QCODE. Since I have to redo everything again anyways which BIOS version should I use now? 902 1002 or a beta version?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @TwoBeers
> 
> Sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , too many members with 1700 disable it to gain "realistic" temps, so I thought I'd mention it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @Benus74
> 
> 1st R7 1700 needed +137mV for 3.8GHz, stability tested back to back for ~36hrs+. 3.9GHz was only tested for 10 loops x264, +181mV with LLC3 as info was not out on what variation LLC did as overshoot, this was ~1.465V on ProbIt point.
> 
> 2nd R7 1700 needed +162mV for 3.8GHz, again back to back high hours stress testing. 3.9GHz it needs +250mV with LLC: [Auto], ~1.475V on ProbeIt, x264 20 loops.
> 
> Both did 4.0GHz bench stable with 3.9GHz voltage, not stress tested.
> 
> 1st only did 2933MHz with stock VBOOT/VDIMM for RAM (1.35V), SOC: 0.900V in UEFI. 2nd 3200MHz with stock VBOOT/VDIMM for RAM (1.35V), SOC: 0.975V in UEFI after lengthy testing.
> 
> At stock 1st loaded with x264 ProbeIt point ~1.089V, 2nd ~1.119V, SOC also differed, 1st ~0.838V and 2nd ~0.893V on ProbeIt points. These stock voltage differences translated into similar voltage requirement for OC. etc. Idle differed for both, 2nd is higher, will look at my notepad (yeah paper & pen tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 3.7GHz ACB is a sweet spot IMO, I need only +50mV for 48 loops x264. Will be testing further. I was toying with getting a 3rd, but after seeing a lot of the OC result data I think I may pass on it.
> 
> Nice to read your enjoying your exploits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hey gups, finally got my ram to work at 3200, has to reset once to launch but will change my soc .01mv or more and see if it works lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karpata*
> 
> OK so after 10 minutes of resetting CMOS I still only get the 8 + Blank QCODE. Since I have to redo everything again anyways which BIOS version should I use now? 902 1002 or a beta version?


1002 is a good BIOS to run. I think qcode 8 is cpu related, maybe try reseating your cpu cooler.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey gups, finally got my ram to work at 3200, has to reset once to launch but will change my soc .01mv or more and see if it works lol.
> 1002 is a good BIOS to run. I think qcode 8 is cpu related,
> 
> 
> maybe try reseating your cpu cooler.


While you're at it, try reseating the CPU itself too


----------



## Benus74

Ok, so after trying offset up to +0.250v my 4.0Ghz wouldn't complete a single cinebench run








I guess I'm not a winner at the lottery, so then I think I'll go back to 3.9Ghz as I don't want to get over 1.40V, and already with +0.250v I could get up to 1.461 on my DMM... so I guess I'll now have to find the right offset for 3.9Ghz, and then start playing with memory


----------



## Karpata

Ok I'll try reseatung everything again ... Code 8 is not in the manual the only thing I found in google was 80 which is appearently an ASUS software error. I'm not sure if that's it though since the 2nd LED is just blank


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karpata*
> 
> Ok I'll try reseatung everything again ... Code 8 is not in the manual the only thing I found in google was 80 which is appearently an ASUS software error. I'm not sure if that's it though since the 2nd LED is just blank


Code 8 is "CPU not operational", so the problem is CPU related.


----------



## pig666eon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karpata*
> 
> Ok I'll try reseatung everything again ... Code 8 is not in the manual the only thing I found in google was 80 which is appearently an ASUS software error. I'm not sure if that's it though since the 2nd LED is just blank


code 8 is in the manual - system agent initialization after microcode loading, 1-14


----------



## Pimpmuckl

Had Code 55, updated to 0082 and that went away, could boot into Bios once, installed Windows.

Then it got stuck on 0d. Running CMK32GX4M2B3000C15, tried clearing CMOS, running 0083, but still stuck on 0d.

I figured I'd have to up DRAM Boot Voltage to 1.35 but I can't get into Bios. Any ideas?

Edit: Rebooted until 0d was gone and I had the Bios screen, put in 1.25 SoC and 1.35 dram boot voltage and 1.35. Now going to reinstall Windows correctly, what a ride honestly.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pig666eon*
> 
> code 8 is in the manual - system agent initialization after microcode loading, 1-14


As said a number of times in this thread: the codes in the manual are not correct.

Edit: Please at least have a look at the OP and the the OC guide linked there.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karpata*
> 
> So... In my excitement I left the CMOS jumper on when hitting save and reboot in the bios :/ It got stuck on QCODE 01 and now after resetting I'm back to square 1 with the 8+Blank... I'll just redo everything again ... Reflash the BIOS unplug everything on the board and hope that having the CMOS jumper on didn't fry anything


Eh?
Guys, there is no CLR CMOS jumper. The only jumper I can find on the board is LN2 mode.
To clear the CMOS/BIOS you need to push the correct I/O panel button on the back.

I might be wrong about there not being a Clr CMOS jumper but I can only see one jumper on the board and cant find a clr cmos jumper in the manual.


----------



## Karpata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Eh?
> Guys, there is no CLR CMOS jumper. The only jumper I can find on the board is LN2 mode.
> To clear the CMOS/BIOS you need to push the correct I/O panel button on the back.
> 
> I might be wrong about there not being a Clr CMOS jumper but I can only see one jumper on the board and cant find a clr cmos jumper in the manual.


You're right. I left that one in the wrong position ^^ I'm really running out of ideas and now I even have conflicting answers on what code 8 + 2nd LED Blank means. If it was CPU not operational why is the CPU LED showing green? I thought that LED is specifically for that purpose?


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karpata*
> 
> You're right. I left that one in the wrong position ^^ I'm really running out of ideas and now I even have conflicting answers on what code 8 + 2nd LED Blank means. If it was CPU not operational why is the CPU LED showing green? I thought that LED is specifically for that purpose?


There are no conflicting answers, code 8 means cpu not operational and that's it. Elmor even wrote it on the first page of this thread. The LED more or less only signals that the CPU is present, how should the system know it is actually working when it's not even powered on.


----------



## Karpata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> There are no conflicting answers, code 8 means cpu not operational and that's it. Elmor even wrote it on the first page of this thread. The LED more or less only signals that the CPU is present, how should the system know it is actually working when it's not even powered on.


OK thanks for clearing this up. Do I have to remove the thermal paste and all? Since it's in a loop it's hard to get there


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karpata*
> 
> OK thanks for clearing this up. Do I have to remove the thermal paste and all? Since it's in a loop it's hard to get there


Well ideally you would want to renew the paste each time you remove the cooler for ideal operation. But for "debugging" purposes I'd say it's fine.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karpata*
> 
> OK thanks for clearing this up. Do I have to remove the thermal paste and all? Since it's in a loop it's hard to get there


I would persevere with your set up as is. Assuming there is not a hardware or assembly fault. I am using bios 0082. But when my board is in a not starting condition it often takes me 5-10 flashbacks before it will go again. Clr cmos/ safeboot are, for me, of no utility atall.
The bios appears to be integrated with the CPU. Elmor says it quite a tricky and involved process to clear it.
Not sure why but there you go, welcome to the status quo.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karpata*
> 
> OK thanks for clearing this up. Do I have to remove the thermal paste and all? Since it's in a loop it's hard to get there


Wait you're on a water loop? Are you using an ekwb cpu block with am4 hardware by any chance?

If you are some people are having issues with code 8 and the am4 rubber gasket. Take the rubber gasket center piece off and just use the perimeter rubber gasket. Something to do with pressure or the gasket being too thick or conductive (which i dont think it is because im using the center piece and outer perimeter without issues, i only get code 8 when msi afterburner crashes when i launch it)

Give it a shot might be your issue all along.


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> It works, it just doesnt work right.


What do you mean? I have 30°C idle and 72°C on IBT. The rest of the temps (VRM, CPU Socket, Mainboard) are in that range (VRM, Mainboard like 15°C cooler).
Looks fine to me.









Edit: Or do you mean the whole variable offset thingy Timur Born is reporting? Ok, something's fishy there. But for normal day to day operation it works quite well, at least for me.


----------



## nycgtr

Just wanna report that with the Ryzen balanced profile and 0082. If my display goes to sleep I get code 08. Doesn't happen on 1002 or if I swap to high performance.


----------



## gupsterg

@Benus74

I have just finished full Win 10 Pro clean install on 3.8/3200 OC, I will share what goes on regarding PowerPlan/downclocking







. Perhaps another will share as well







.

@all

Code 8 is like a universal Q-Code for instability / borked rig. Linked this post before from Elmor on HWBot.

Yesterday I did some 4.0GHz subs to HWBot, rig fine all day, revert to 3.8/3200 profile as usual fine for rest of evening. 3x today PC just went q-code 8 whilst downloading Win 10 Creators edition ISO







.

I reflashed UEFI and all seems fine now, I believe sometimes something is retained in UEFI from "tinkering", so if known good settings go Q-Code 8 it maybe best to just reflash and start with clean slate.

Not saying my answer or experience is right, just sharing in case it help someone.

@bluej511

Sweet







, nice to read you've got 3200MHz for sure







.


----------



## Karpata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Well ideally you would want to renew the paste each time you remove the cooler for ideal operation. But for "debugging" purposes I'd say it's fine.


Ok so I redid the thermal paste and reseated the CPU now I'm stuck on boot LED Code 0d which according to the Guide is "F9(→0d)
DRAM Training failed. Note that 0d is also displayed during final POST before boot"

Yes even after a manual reboot


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Just wanna report that with the Ryzen balanced profile and 0082. If my display goes to sleep I get code 08. Doesn't happen on 1002 or if I swap to high performance.


Thats a bit weird, maybe pcie power management needs to be changed? Link state power management, i always turn that to off so give it a shot might be conflicting, a bit odd that your pc going to sleep causes an 8 code and crash.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Benus74
> 
> I have just finished full Win 10 Pro clean install on 3.8/3200 OC, I will share what goes on regarding PowerPlan/downclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Perhaps another will share as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @all
> 
> Code 8 is like a universal Q-Code for instability / borked rig. Linked this post before from Elmor on HWBot.
> 
> Yesterday I did some 4.0GHz subs to HWBot, rig fine all day, revert to 3.8/3200 profile as usual fine for rest of evening. 3x today PC just went q-code 8 whilst downloading Win 10 Creators edition ISO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I reflashed UEFI and all seems fine now, I believe sometimes something is retained in UEFI from "tinkering", so if known good settings go Q-Code 8 it maybe best to just reflash and start with clean slate.
> 
> Not saying my answer or experience is right, just sharing in case it help someone.
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> Sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , nice to read you've got 3200MHz for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yea its beautiful. Soc made all the difference, i need to up it a bit more and about to try it now since it needs one reset loop to boot so ill give just a hair more soc and see what happens.


----------



## Benus74

I've just experienced my first fright with my little poor ryzen









I was back to my 3.9Ghz using PState 0 at +0.19875v, and then decided it was time to play with memory... so I went back to BIOS I go for the DOCP profile 5: 3200Mhz.
I set memory voltage to 1.35v as specified by my kit, and save and reset...

I was really thinking, c'mon this a new bios 0083 and my good ryzen is going to be good guy today









But that's not how it wanted to play it.

The next boot failed 3 time in a row, and on the 3rd time went into the bios.
Then I've seen Core Voltage at 1.55V, and I've quickly plugged DMM to see it was going up to 1.573V !!!
I've checked the CPU Core voltage settings, and I could see it on auto but with CPU Core Voltage Offset of 0.2000v.

I've changed it back to 0.19875v (what I've configured previously), and then save and exit (keeping the DMM plugged to make sure it wouldn't go crazy with volts?).

System rebooted and went with a 54 error code with volts at 1.18v on DMM

I've rebooted the system again (keep power button pressed for 10sec, and then turn on again) and system started and shown message: "Overclocking failed".

I went back into BIOS and all settings look like default, so I though that ok, I can just reboot.

So I've rebooted keeping DMM on, and then seen the VCore going at 1.547v again









Shutdown computer -> pressed clear CMOS -> restarted -> all back to normal, and now I'll play with memory only, going one step at a time









Lesson learned, always keep DMM plugged in after changing BIOS settings


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Benus74
> 
> I have just finished full Win 10 Pro clean install on 3.8/3200 OC, I will share what goes on regarding PowerPlan/downclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Perhaps another will share as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks @gupsterg, I'll be happy to know your findings.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Thats a bit weird, maybe pcie power management needs to be changed? Link state power management, i always turn that to off so give it a shot might be conflicting, a bit odd that your pc going to sleep causes an 8 code and crash.
> Yea its beautiful. Soc made all the difference, i need to up it a bit more and about to try it now since it needs one reset loop to boot so ill give just a hair more soc and see what happens.


Yea it's weird and tbh with a better bios down the pipe in may, I really don't even want to investigate lol.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> I've just experienced my first fright with my little poor ryzen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was back to my 3.9Ghz using PState 0 at +0.19875v, and then decided it was time to play with memory... so I went back to BIOS I go for the DOCP profile 5: 3200Mhz.
> I set memory voltage to 1.35v as specified by my kit, and save and reset...
> 
> I was really thinking, c'mon this a new bios 0083 and my good ryzen is going to be good guy today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that's not how it wanted to play it.
> 
> The next boot failed 3 time in a row, and on the 3rd time went into the bios.
> Then I've seen Core Voltage at 1.55V, and I've quickly plugged DMM to see it was going up to 1.573V !!!
> I've checked the CPU Core voltage settings, and I could see it on auto but with CPU Core Voltage Offset of 0.2000v.
> 
> I've changed it back to 0.19875v (what I've configured previously), and then save and exit (keeping the DMM plugged to make sure it wouldn't go crazy with volts?).
> 
> System rebooted and went with a 54 error code with volts at 1.18v on DMM
> 
> I've rebooted the system again (keep power button pressed for 10sec, and then turn on again) and system started and shown message: "Overclocking failed".
> 
> I went back into BIOS and all settings look like default, so I though that ok, I can just reboot.
> 
> So I've rebooted keeping DMM on, and then seen the VCore going at 1.547v again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shutdown computer -> pressed clear CMOS -> restarted -> all back to normal, and now I'll play with memory only, going one step at a time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesson learned, always keep DMM plugged in after changing BIOS settings


Heres my trick, i change small settings to what i KNOW will boot and have no issues (boot setup, LED config, small changes etc) then save it to profile 1 and name it test. Go back and make more small changes then save again. Once i got a decent amount of stuff done, ill clear cmos and load up the profile. Then ill change offset and mess with memory then save a couple profiles then load it up.

Clearing CMOS is a life saver lol.


----------



## gupsterg

@Benus74

Known issue







.

When RAM training fails and AMD CBS resets with Extreme Tweaker having offset value you end up at crazy voltage







.

I've had it 3x, SpecChum, Ubardog and others had it more times than me and earlier occurrences in ownership than me.

This is how I know it will happen for sure, power PC > mobo boot > weird chirp straight away from speaker > *mobo power down* > 3x boot loop > enter UEFI = ~1.5V







.

Normal boot is power PC > Q-codes happen 1x > clean beep from speaker > enter UEFI all is well.

If it has "borked boot" I switch power off on PSU at bold/undelined stage, press CMOSCLR on rear IO and then restart rig. Then use my saved profiles to get back. I have a base profile with no OC but say fans, onboard devices, etc. Then load next profile base + manual voltages on extreme tweaker except CPU = [auto], then after reboot I load base+voltages+3200MHz, then after reboot 3.8/3200MHz profile.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Code 8 is "CPU not operational", so the problem is CPU related.


I also get code 8's if the memory is unstable.... Fyi


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Heres my trick, i change small settings to what i KNOW will boot and have no issues (boot setup, LED config, small changes etc) then save it to profile 1 and name it test. Go back and make more small changes then save again. Once i got a decent amount of stuff done, ill clear cmos and load up the profile. Then ill change offset and mess with memory then save a couple profiles then load it up.
> 
> Clearing CMOS is a life saver lol.


Thanks for the good advice, I'll do it now in fact, this way it'll detect my fan etc.

+rep for the trick


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I also get code 8's if the memory is unstable.... Fyi


Yeah well it's where the problem manifests in the end








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karpata*
> 
> Ok so I redid the thermal paste and reseated the CPU now I'm stuck on boot LED Code 0d which according to the Guide is "F9(→0d)
> DRAM Training failed. Note that 0d is also displayed during final POST before boot"
> 
> Yes even after a manual reboot


Have you already made any memory related changes in BIOS? Have you tried reflashing? Maybe to one of the latest versions here like 0081? What memory configuration are you using?


----------



## Karpata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Yeah well it's where the problem manifests in the end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you already made any memory related changes in BIOS? Have you tried reflashing? Maybe to one of the latest versions here like 0081? What memory configuration are you using?


Nope this was done right after cleared the CMOS and I flashed to 1002. I have 2 x 8GB Corsair Vengeance 3200 mhz and I just tried to boot with only one of them and still stuck on 0d

I also tried using the slow mode switch but it didn't help


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karpata*
> 
> Nope this was done right after cleared the CMOS and I flashed to 1002. I have 2 x 8GB Corsair Vengeance 3200 mhz and I just tried to boot with only one of them and still stuck on 0d
> 
> I also tried using the slow mode switch but it didn't help


It's very unusual for the training to fail on default / stock. I guess you already tested all DIMM slots? I'd really try to flash one of the latest test images here, otherwise theres not much advice left for me to give you. Any possibility to double check the memory in another rig?


----------



## Karpata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> It's very unusual for the training to fail on default / stock. I guess you already tested all DIMM slots? I'd really try to flash one of the latest test images here, otherwise theres not much advice left for me to give you. Any possibility to double check the memory in another rig?


Which slots should I test? Or rather which configurations? Or should I just put in 1 RAM and try all 4 slots? I could test the ram in my old rig but they worked an hour ago so I don't think it's necessary. Also by flashing one of the latest images do you mean flash the lates bios? Or is there a way to import settings without getting past post?

I'd also like to try and clear CMOS one last time so how do I actually do it properly? Hold it down for a certain amount of time? Cable plugged in or not? So far I just unplugged everything and hit the button


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Benus74
> 
> Known issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> When RAM training fails and AMD CBS resets with Extreme Tweaker having offset value you end up at crazy voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I've had it 3x, SpecChum, Ubardog and others had it more times than me and earlier occurrences in ownership than me.
> 
> This is how I know it will happen for sure, power PC > mobo boot > weird chirp straight away from speaker > *mobo power down* > 3x boot loop > enter UEFI = ~1.5V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Normal boot is power PC > Q-codes happen 1x > clean beep from speaker > enter UEFI all is well.
> 
> If it has "borked boot" I switch power off on PSU at bold/undelined stage, press CMOSCLR on rear IO and then restart rig. Then use my saved profiles to get back. I have a base profile with no OC but say fans, onboard devices, etc. Then load next profile base + manual voltages on extreme tweaker except CPU = [auto], then after reboot I load base+voltages+3200MHz, then after reboot 3.8/3200MHz profile.


So changing the soc for me was not good, made no difference and 1.17625 gave me an error f9 or f8 error after pressing reset. Went back to 1.15 and changed ram boot to 1.50 made no difference either. Still needs 1 reset hit to start up and boot at 3200mhz so not sure how to fix that, maybe less soc but i doubt it. Kinda lost but it works somewhat lol.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> I've just experienced my first fright with my little poor ryzen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was back to my 3.9Ghz using PState 0 at +0.19875v, and then decided it was time to play with memory... so I went back to BIOS I go for the DOCP profile 5: 3200Mhz.
> I set memory voltage to 1.35v as specified by my kit, and save and reset...
> 
> I was really thinking, c'mon this a new bios 0083 and my good ryzen is going to be good guy today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that's not how it wanted to play it.
> 
> The next boot failed 3 time in a row, and on the 3rd time went into the bios.
> Then I've seen Core Voltage at 1.55V, and I've quickly plugged DMM to see it was going up to 1.573V !!!
> I've checked the CPU Core voltage settings, and I could see it on auto but with CPU Core Voltage Offset of 0.2000v.
> 
> I've changed it back to 0.19875v (what I've configured previously), and then save and exit (keeping the DMM plugged to make sure it wouldn't go crazy with volts?).
> 
> System rebooted and went with a 54 error code with volts at 1.18v on DMM
> 
> I've rebooted the system again (keep power button pressed for 10sec, and then turn on again) and system started and shown message: "Overclocking failed".
> 
> I went back into BIOS and all settings look like default, so I though that ok, I can just reboot.
> 
> So I've rebooted keeping DMM on, and then seen the VCore going at 1.547v again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shutdown computer -> pressed clear CMOS -> restarted -> all back to normal, and now I'll play with memory only, going one step at a time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesson learned, always keep DMM plugged in after changing BIOS settings


Dont think something special happened here. Your dram training failed and you entered bios with stock settings. At stock the volts are showed ~1.55v in BIOS.
Bios is working on stock but showing your last entered values. Only Pstates pages is wiped! If you had pressed "save and restart" to enter Windows you could see that you where running
at stock speeds just with your previous set-up voltages.

This is a known bug, cause its confusing how it work right now. My opinion:

If its booting on stock after failed dram training or oc, then communicate this better when entering the bios again. (No old pre-set values / maybe a prompt message..) or
Just work like now, but dont wipe the Pstates either!


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karpata*
> 
> Which slots should I test? Or rather which configurations? Or should I just put in 1 RAM and try all 4 slots? I could test the ram in my old rig but they worked an hour ago so I don't think it's necessary. Also by flashing one of the latest images do you mean flash the lates bios? Or is there a way to import settings without getting past post?


Yeah okay so the memory should be alright then. I mean test each slot with one stick. And yeah I mean flashing one of the latest BIOS from here (0082 for example) via USB flashback.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So changing the soc for me was not good, made no difference and 1.17625 gave me an error f9 or f8 error after pressing reset. Went back to 1.15 and changed ram boot to 1.50 made no difference either. Still needs 1 reset hit to start up and boot at 3200mhz so not sure how to fix that, maybe less soc but i doubt it. Kinda lost but it works somewhat lol.


what dram voltage are you using ?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> what dram voltage are you using ?


dram voltage is 1.36 and boot is 1.50


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> dram voltage is 1.36 and boot is 1.50


Oke, did you ever try higher dram voltage ? With these new bios version, dram voltage on 1.4 made some magic for me


----------



## gupsterg

@bluej511

1st CPU I went to 1.050V SOC and VCORE as needed for 3.9GHz on stock CPU clock/3.8GHz and no 3200MHz. It only did 2933MHz, this needed 0.900V. Where as 2400MHz needed manually set 0.825V which = 0.838V on ProbeIt point = same as [Auto] on UEFI defaults.

Don't know what to suggest, only way I gain 3200MHz was CPU swap.

@Benus74



This is clean install, 3.8GHz OC Pstate 0, default WIndows Profile selection not changed one thing. Will be doing benching as I did on Win 7 to see what power profile tweaks gives best performance.

@majestynl

Your post seem confusing to me.

What happens is on borked boot Pstate is wiped as you say. But let's say CPU on stock is ~1.3V in UEFI when not borked boot, with the borked boot as offset voltage has not reset it becomes ~1.3V + offset and CPU is getting real voltage of ~1.5V. I checked with DMM on ProbeIt point.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Oke, did you ever try higher dram voltage ? With these new bios version, dram voltage on 1.4 made some magic for me


Im still on 1002 cuz i like it super stable. Ill try 1.4v on dram though but its getting stuck booting at code 15.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> 1st CPU I went to 1.050V SOC and VCORE as needed for 3.9GHz on stock CPU clock/3.8GHz and no 3200MHz. It only did 2933MHz, this needed 0.900V. Where as 2400MHz needed manually set 0.825V which = 0.838V on ProbeIt point = same as [Auto] on UEFI defaults.
> 
> Don't know what to suggest, only way I gain 3200MHz was CPU swap.
> 
> @Benus74
> 
> 
> 
> This is clean install, 3.8GHz OC Pstate 0, default WIndows Profile selection not changed one thing. Will be doing benching as I did on Win 7 to see what power profile tweaks gives best performance.
> 
> @majestynl
> 
> Your post seem confusing to me.
> 
> What happens is on borked boot Pstate is wiped as you say. But let's say CPU on stock is ~1.3V in UEFI when not borked boot, with the borked boot as offset voltage has not reset it becomes ~1.3V + offset and CPU is getting real voltage of ~1.5V. I checked with DMM on ProbeIt point.


Yea 1.15 did the trick for me, needs a single reset though so maybe a newwer bios might do it idk.


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> 1st CPU I went to 1.050V SOC and VCORE as needed for 3.9GHz on stock CPU clock/3.8GHz and no 3200MHz. It only did 2933MHz, this needed 0.900V. Where as 2400MHz needed manually set 0.825V which = 0.838V on ProbeIt point = same as [Auto] on UEFI defaults.
> 
> Don't know what to suggest, only way I gain 3200MHz was CPU swap.
> 
> @Benus74
> 
> 
> 
> This is clean install, 3.8GHz OC Pstate 0, default WIndows Profile selection not changed one thing. Will be doing benching as I did on Win 7 to see what power profile tweaks gives best performance.
> 
> @majestynl
> 
> Your post seem confusing to me.
> 
> What happens is on borked boot Pstate is wiped as you say. But let's say CPU on stock is ~1.3V in UEFI when not borked boot, with the borked boot as offset voltage has not reset it becomes ~1.3V + offset and CPU is getting real voltage of ~1.5V. I checked with DMM on ProbeIt point.


Thanks, I'll try this once I can boot into windows








I'm still trying to reach 2999Mhz with my ram.

So far 2666Mhz worked with DRAM 1.35V (not changed VSOC)
Maybe I should add some VSOC, but I'm not sure how much and if the setting is the one I think it is









So is VSOC the "CPU SOC Voltage" under "Extreme Tweaker"?
My default on auto is set at 1.068v

Also, I've tried setting my RAM VBOOT to 1.35v as well, but it still won't boot.
Do you think I should up the timings?

Just to recall everyone I'm using G.Skill F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR, which is a 32G kit 4 * 8.
And they do use samsung B die.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Benus74

Changing the timings did the trick, I'm now at 2999Mhz with 18-18-18-18-44 2T


----------



## majestynl

ng something about this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @majestynl
> 
> Your post seem confusing to me.
> 
> What happens is on borked boot Pstate is wiped as you say. But let's say CPU on stock is ~1.3V in UEFI when not borked boot, with the borked boot as offset voltage has not reset it becomes ~1.3V + offset and CPU is getting real voltage of ~1.5V. I checked with DMM on ProbeIt point.


Im just telling what i see with on my 1800x over and over. I can remember these are known things/bugs by the reps. The bios is showing weird things after it fails (OC or dram training) en goes back to default.! More confusing then a big BUG. Thats what im saying


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> So is VSOC the "CPU SOC Voltage" under "Extreme Tweaker"?


Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> My default on auto is set at 1.068v


What happens is there is "Auto Rule" in ROM.

Example UEFI defaults, RAM is 2133MHz, SOC: [Auto] you will see reading perhaps of ~0.850V (this is default loosely speaking). You change only RAM to say 2400MHz and SOC: [Auto] you will see 1.050V *and* this may not be needed.

So on both CPUs I used UEFI defaults SOC as my baseline. Measure SOC on ProbeIt at defaults, then manually set SOC so you match that, then increase as required for higher RAM. 1st was 0.825V > 0.900V for 2933MHz. 2nd was 0.875V > 0.975V for 3200MHz.


----------



## Karpata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Yeah okay so the memory should be alright then. I mean test each slot with one stick. And yeah I mean flashing one of the latest BIOS from here (0082 for example) via USB flashback.


Alright so I went through all the slots and still get stuck on Boot 0d. It goes 99 - A2- 0d and the HD-LED at the bottom right corner of the MB flashes once somewhere between A2 and 0d. Can you send me a link to the most stable recent bios? Currently I have the 1002 from the Support Page.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Im just telling what i see with on my 1800x over and over. I can remember these are known things/bugs by the reps. The bios is showing weird things after it fails (OC or dram training) en goes back to default.! More confusing then a big BUG. Thats what im saying


No problem







.

It not just showing "weird" voltage, CPU actually get it 







.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karpata*
> 
> Alright so I went through all the slots and still get stuck on Boot 0d. It goes 99 - A2- 0d and the HD-LED at the bottom right corner of the MB flashes once somewhere between A2 and 0d. Can you send me a link to the most stable recent bios? Currently I have the 1002 from the Support Page.


See first page of this thread. I'm currently running 0081 but I never had any memory related issues. Maybe try 0082 as it contains some compatibility patches.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karpata*
> 
> Alright so I went through all the slots and still get stuck on Boot 0d. It goes 99 - A2- 0d and the HD-LED at the bottom right corner of the MB flashes once somewhere between A2 and 0d. Can you send me a link to the most stable recent bios? Currently I have the 1002 from the Support Page.


Is it 0d with amber Q-LED for RAM?


----------



## majestynl

by the way, We know
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> It not just showing "weird" voltage, CPU actually get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hmmm..Did you also check it when you reset to defaults en enter the bios with a DMM ?


----------



## majestynl

*By the way. Just remembering everybody again and again:*

Reset always back to defaults, save and reboot > Then enter your settings or Load from a profile before you go further with new/old settings or whatever.

Sometimes im even re-flashing it when i try something new, or go back to my Stable settings!

Im owning a few boards for ryzen right now, but can say this with 100% guarantee: The Asus Crosshair is far the best on the market for the Ryzen! (Performance wice and rep-support)
It has some bug fixes and improvements to go, but yeah this is very normal.


----------



## Timur Born

After reflashing the BIOS (from 0079 to 0081) my T_sensor still shows up as reading N/A in BIOS, no idea if it ever showed something else there. But in HWinfo it now reads the real socket temperature again. It also put all temp 4-6 sensors back that I disabled and hid before, so it seems to have identified them as "new" sensors again. Not quite right, but not the worst bug out there.

I still cannot get 3600-CL16 stable, no matter the various voltage settings I tried. Also makes no difference whether I use the 3200-CL14 or 4000-CL18 dimms. Raja's screenshots suggest that Asus is already working on/with a better BIOS for ram sub-timings (his Trc is below 60), so my current plan is to just go 4.0 P0 + 3300-CL14.

Funny side note: While 3300-CL14 works easily, 3300-CL16 always falls back to slower frequencies in POST.


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yes.
> What happens is there is "Auto Rule" in ROM.
> 
> Example UEFI defaults, RAM is 2133MHz, SOC: [Auto] you will see reading perhaps of ~0.850V (this is default loosely speaking). You change only RAM to say 2400MHz and SOC: [Auto] you will see 1.050V *and* this may not be needed.
> 
> So on both CPUs I used UEFI defaults SOC as my baseline. Measure SOC on ProbeIt at defaults, then manually set SOC so you match that, then increase as required for higher RAM. 1st was 0.825V > 0.900V for 2933MHz. 2nd was 0.875V > 0.975V for 3200MHz.


Thanks, for info, I'll try up'ing soc and see if that helps me reduce timings.


----------



## Karpata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Is it 0d with amber Q-LED for RAM?


No it's the green BOOT Q-LED it goes 99 - A2 - 0d and get's stuck there. I just installed the bios 0082 and cleared CMOS again with the same result. Also the orange/yellow HD-LED at the bottom right of the MB flashes once or flickers sometime around the A2 step
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> See first page of this thread. I'm currently running 0081 but I never had any memory related issues. Maybe try 0082 as it contains some compatibility patches.


Now on 0082 with same results


----------



## Fright

@elmor

Will there be a new BIOS with all the fixes of the following bioses included?

BIOS 0083 0081 + "2T" DRAM mode
BIOS 0082 0081 + specific DRAM patches
BIOS 0081 0079 + ProcODT = 53.3 ohm
BIOS 0079 AGESA 1004a test version, with bugfixes

Happy Easter!


----------



## Timur Born

And now to something completely different: My Asmedia based Startech USB 3.1 (SDOCK2U313) drive bay does not work properly when connected to the CH6's Asmedia USB 3.1 port, I get I/O errors. No such problems when it's connected to the 3.0 ports.

Unsurprisingly and unfortunately I don't own a cable to use the chipset connected front-panel USB 3.1 port yet. I might get me one next week.


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> And now to something completely different: My Asmedia based Startech USB 3.1 (SDOCK2U313) drive bay does not work properly when connected to the CH6's Asmedia USB 3.1 port, I get I/O errors. No such problems when it's connected to the 3.0 ports.
> 
> Unsurprisingly and unfortunately I don't own a cable to use the chipset connected front-panel USB 3.1 port yet. I might get me one next week.


Is there a cable adapter for the on board usb 3.1 connector to front usb 2.0 connectors? Bc the board is missing two additional front usb 2.0 4 pin connectors.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Raja's screenshots suggest that Asus is already working on/with a better BIOS for ram sub-timings (his Trc is below 60), so my current plan is to just go 4.0 P0 + 3300-CL14.


Hello

Raja's screenshots clearly show that he is using a BIOS version that is readily available to everyone.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Raja's screenshots clearly show that he is using a BIOS version that is readily available to everyone.


Dont think so mate!







They are constantly in development. Yep, his screenshot is showing 0079 but I think 0079 is the base version they are using for testing and further tweaking! Thats why there is 0081 / 0082 / 0083.
The screenshot is showing a different Bank cycle time as timur is saying.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Dont think so mate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are constantly in development. Yep, his screenshot is showing 0079 but I think 0079 is the base version they are using for testing and further tweaking! Thats why there is 0081 / 0082 / 0083.
> The screenshot is showing a different Bank cycle time as timur is saying.


Hello

That is not how things work at ASUS. 0079 modified would have a different designation. Also Raja does not post using misleading info. If his screenshots show 0079 it is the same version that is posted in this thread.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> That is not how things work at ASUS. 0079 modified would have a different designation. Also Raja does not post using misleading info. If his screenshots show 0079 it is the same version that is posted in this thread.


hehe How do you know that for sure. anyways!
He was just showing 32GB and a screenshot. Nobody is talking about misleading something.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Well ****. Was stress testing and it rebooted. Cycling post codes 58, dE, Ad, F6, 7d, 02 even after clearing CMOS. Is this board dead? Lmao


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Shiiiit...Even a reflash didn't help


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Well, looks like it took out my ram. One stick dead that's halting post. Ram wasn't oc'd or overvolted either..


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crysis90*
> 
> Good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What voltage (and I mean DRAM Voltage and DRAM BOOT Voltage) do you apply to RAM DIMMs to get them work at those timings?
> What voltage to SoC?
> 
> Thanks.


Settings:

BIOS 0081
CPU Ratio: 41.25
CPU VCore: 1.425
LLC2

Dram v: 1.41v
Dram boot: 1.42v
SOC: 1.05v
Pll: 1.85v
VTTDDR: 0.685v

Note: I may have to look into Safe voltage on this ram a little more, I saw some errors with the m.2 drive that go away at [email protected] 1.41v, I suspect that 1.42 or 1.43 may be required to run 12-11-11-22 or 11-11-11-22 (I can train and boot at 11-11-11-22, but it is unstable at 1.41v).

how I boot:

I have a saved profile with all the voltage settings and a 4ghz cpu / 3200 memory at 14-14-14-34.

I boot into windows, reboot, enter bios and then tighten the timings, F10, and it will boot into windows with the same settings.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Well, looks like it took out my ram. One stick dead that's halting post. Ram wasn't oc'd or overvolted either..


Same Happened to me with the gskills..


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Well, looks like it took out my ram. One stick dead that's halting post. Ram wasn't oc'd or overvolted either..


Hey I had the EXACT same thing happen to me, but it was not my RAM or CPU, it was the board. I got a code 8, rebooted and nothing would post. I reset, it posted, but if I attempted to do anything to the RAM, no post. I could only post at pure defaults, even 2666 would hang on post.

Funny enough I found that that allthough it had been running 14-14-14-34 for days, It had to stay at the default 15-15-15-36 @ 2133 to post.

I swapped the MB out and all was well.

Now I just keep a spare CH6 on hand... just in case.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Hey I had the EXACT same thing happen to me, but it was not my RAM or CPU, it was the board.
> 
> I could only post at pure defaults, even 2666 would hang on post.
> 
> I swapped the MB out and all was well.
> 
> Now I just keep a spare CH6 on hand... just in case.


What'd you swap to? My CH6 is on the way and now I'm starting to worry/regret my purchase a bit...


----------



## Safetytrousers

Why is this happening?
Full load test on OCCT. GTX 1080FTW. LLC 2.
Is my 750w Supernova G2 reaching its limit?


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> What'd you swap to? My CH6 is on the way and now I'm starting to worry/regret my purchase a bit...


Another CH6. It is easily the best Ryzen board on the market right now. Some boards are bad, it happens; no matter which board or what brand you buy. I went to Fry's, exchanged the board for a new one, and bought a second board while I was there. I was up and running same afternoon.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Safetytrousers*
> 
> Why is this happening?
> Full load test on OCCT. GTX 1080FTW.
> Is my 750w Supernova G2 reaching its limit?


No, this is called Vdroop. As load increases, voltage drops. There's compensating controls like load-line calibration but don't mess with LLC too much.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> No, this is called Vdroop. As load increases, voltage drops. There's compensating controls like load-line calibration but don't mess with LLC too much.


I personally won't got over LLC2, but LLC3 appears to be ok.

I wish the vdroop was not so bad on this CPU/board combo...


----------



## Safetytrousers

I see, the droop caught in action. Thanks.

I went back down to 1.35v (I had gone to 1.6 to see if that helped the droop).
I was previously on LLC 2 and I changed to LLC 3. This is the result:


I'd say that is a victory for LLC3.
Is there anything to fear from LLC3 in light of the above result?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Another CH6. It is easily the best Ryzen board on the market right now. Some boards are bad, it happens; no matter which board or what brand you buy. I went to Fry's, exchanged the board for a new one, and bought a second board while I was there. I was up and running same afternoon.


I really must change mine over but I really can't be bothered ATM









It's obvious, to me, my lights have a hardware error. I've tried everything:

Cleared CMOS
Battery out for a good half hour
New BIOS
Back to older BIOS that worked before
Full remove and reinstall of all ASUS apps, including manually going through regedit to clear all references


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Another CH6. It is easily the best Ryzen board on the market right now. Some boards are bad, it happens; no matter which board or what brand you buy. I went to Fry's, exchanged the board for a new one, and bought a second board while I was there. I was up and running same afternoon.


Oh ok. Well here's hoping I get a good one.


----------



## Karpata

So anyone else have an idea what to do to solve the 0d Error on Boot LED? Is my board maybe dead aswell? The past few posts took down my hopes of solving this dramatically since the best solution here was to get a new Board...


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> That is not how things work at ASUS. 0079 modified would have a different designation. Also Raja does not post using misleading info. If his screenshots show 0079 it is the same version that is posted in this thread.


I'm fine with that. Just tell us how to lower Trc then please, there should be some setting that I was missing.


----------



## Timur Born

My T_sensor switched to VRM temps again and temp 4-6 again were detected as new sensors by HWinfo. I am using sensor 4 to monitor CPU socket temp now.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karpata*
> 
> So anyone else have an idea what to do to solve the 0d Error on Boot LED? Is my board maybe dead aswell? The past few posts took down my hopes of solving this dramatically since the best solution here was to get a new Board...


Hold up there.

First: Are you cold booting, or restarting?

Cold booting you will get more 0d errors than restarting after a clean boot.

If your are cold booting, try the "press reset, hold, press retry, release both" trick. I find it works for random 0d's.

Second, Though the boards make a difference if something is wrong with them, CPU's more often than not make the biggest difference in booting memory.

I have one 1800x that will cold boot DDR4 3600 with tight timings, and one 1800x that can't cold boot ddr4 3200 unless the timings are SUPER loose. This is on the same board, with the same memory.

I have found it is best to cold boot with a safe default profile (power on, press the safe button, let it boot in safe mode, load safe profile, F10). Let the boot all the way into windows, then restart, enter bios, load your OC profile, f10, reboot.

If you get 0d errors even when warm booting, it is either you MB is bad, your memory can't handle the clock, or you CPU just does not have a good IMC.


----------



## digitalfrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> Good morning people,
> 
> Finally my Rizen ROG'ks is alive, just finished installed all windows with drivers, and some testing apps, and done a baseline bench.
> 
> About the RAM clearance issue with the NH D15SE AM4 and G.Skill F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR, there is really no problem at all.
> I've had to mount the fan unbalanced from the radiator, but it does work very well in my case.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm surprised. I need a 120mm fan in front or else I cannot close my case (side wall will not fit):









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YpsiNine*
> 
> So I've been playing with my 1800X the last couple of days trying to find a stable setup for 4 GHz by not using more than 1,35V at full load, which has failed.
> Seems 4 GHz is a massive wall, perhaps a crappy CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So by looking at HWiNFO voltages, it reported the following during this IBT High run:
> 
> CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN): 1,287 (at load), 1,381 (at idle)
> SOC Voltage (SV2 TFN): 0,962 (at load), 0,975 (at idle)
> 
> Would you folks consider this safe settings and voltages for 24/7 use on air?
> Also I'm nervous about the LLC1 since the consensus seems to be not to use LLC any longer.
> Also, is it worth experimenting with VRM Switching Frequency?


Dude, 3Mbytes per picture, please think of the people with slow internet! I think these are really good voltages, you only need 1.287v under IBT High, that is amazing. Definitely safe voltages if you can cool it. Raja said until about LLC2 is fine. It's not much of a difference anyway. I need +0.06875v LLC Auto for 4Ghz or +0.05625v LLC 2. It behaves almost the same with vdroop and peak voltages.

To achieve no vdroop I need LLC5, but I'd rather not use that right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Im owning a few boards for ryzen right now, but can say this with 100% guarantee: The Asus Crosshair is far the best on the market for the Ryzen! (Performance wice and rep-support)
> It has some bug fixes and improvements to go, but yeah this is very normal.


I've owned the Prime, the Taichi and the CH6, and I agree.


----------



## Karpata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Hold up there.
> 
> First: Are you cold booting, or restarting?
> 
> Cold booting you will get more 0d errors than restarting after a clean boot.
> 
> If your are cold booting, try the "press reset, hold, press retry, release both" trick. I find it works for random 0d's.
> 
> Second, Though the boards make a difference if something is wrong with them, CPU's more often than not make the biggest difference in booting memory.
> 
> I have one 1800x that will cold boot DDR4 3600 with tight timings, and one 1800x that can't cold boot ddr4 3200 unless the timings are SUPER loose. This is on the same board, with the same memory.
> 
> I have found it is best to cold boot with a safe default profile (power on, press the safe button, let it boot in safe mode, load safe profile, F10). Let the boot all the way into windows, then restart, enter bios, load your OC profile, f10, reboot.
> 
> If you get 0d errors even when warm booting, it is either you MB is bad, your memory can't handle the clock, or you CPU just does not have a good IMC.


Yes I've been cold booting so far. Look at my past post for all the things I've tried. I'll try said trick and then I'll go to bed for today I'm just worn out from all this frustrating *****...


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Benus74
> 
> 
> 
> This is clean install, 3.8GHz OC Pstate 0, default WIndows Profile selection not changed one thing. Will be doing benching as I did on Win 7 to see what power profile tweaks gives best performance.


@gupsterg This made the trick, I've opened the power settings in windows and my *Minimum processor state* was set to *90%*, but yours is *5%*.
Changed mine to 5% as well, and tadaam, my CPU is now switching to 1.5Ghz on Idle









Thanks a lot for your help









btw - I'm now running 3.9Ghz @ +0.19375v and my 32G of RAM is at 3.2 Ghz @ 1.35v using timings 20-20-20-48-75 2T.

I've tried making lower timings but it didn't work, even by trying to set a manual VDDSOC.

But at the end of the day I'm very happy with my settings









I'll try now to get lower voltages on CPU and RAM and see until it fails to work


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> By default, they are both set to the same value. The only reason to change both is if you want to set different values.


Edit: Nevermind. My computer cannot boot up cold, unless I set the DRAM VBoot to 1.35 manually, even though I already have the Vdram set at 1.35. It appears that they are not set at the same values. Is it a bug?


----------



## Karpata

Nope also didn't work. Tried safe boot and said trick and neither helped... Can't make it through POST still getting stuck on Boot LED Qcode 0d


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Well, the Aura issue has now gotten worse.
> 
> The app runs but has no idea what board I've got, it seems. The only light available to control now is VRM lol
> 
> Not that I've got any lights that work anyway...
> 
> Might swap my board over today and get this one sent back.
> 
> EDIT: Here's what I get now:


I'm repeating myself, but I was ready to RMA too, until I tried this.

"I have some news on the Aura issue. I had tried uninstalling with control panel, and with CCleaner, and then cleaning the registry with the same program, but no success. In googling around on uninstalling Aura, I found a program called "Advanced Uninstaller PRO 12". I installed it, ran an uninstall of Aura 1.04.26 and a registry clean with the program. It did seem to find more files and references to fix. I then ran an install of Aura 1.04.29. It went a bit wonky and brought up the damn Doctor Dump thing, but then did install. I was not optimistic, but tried a startup of Aura and what do you know, it opened, showed the G.Skill RGB! I ran the calibration thing, and tried out some effects and now it all seems to work. I rebooted and opened it again, and still works. Some may be solved!"

So I would try uninstalling Aura with the "Advanced Uninstaller PRO 12".
Reboot after.
Install Aura 1.04.29.

See if it is a solve for you.


----------



## XEKong

Is anyone getting this error pop up in the event viewer.

The IO operation at logical block address 0x25d62740 for Disk 0 (PDO name: \Device\00000039) was retried.
Reset to device, \Device\RaidPort0, was issued.


----------



## Alwrath

Update :

Currently running mass effect and heaven benchmark at the same time, game stable with 4 ghz 1.41 voltage LLC level 5. Ram is at 1.36 voltage 2933 mhz 12-12-12-32 1T. Highest voltage fluctuation on cpu seems to be 1.48. ram seems to be 1.395. Cpu temp's with corsair h100i v2 is in the 55C - 60 C range.


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEKong*
> 
> Is anyone getting this error pop up in the event viewer.
> 
> The IO operation at logical block address 0x25d62740 for Disk 0 (PDO name: \Device\00000039) was retried.
> Reset to device, \Device\RaidPort0, was issued.


Is this a SATA drive? If so try a different SATA cable. That error could occur if there's a signaling problem with the connectors/cable.


----------



## pantsoftime

My POST issues have been getting worse and worse. It got to a point where I couldn't even reliably POST at stock settings. Finally I managed to resolve the issue...

I'm using a metal AM3 backplate on an older Cooler Master AIO cooler that's on my test bench (the Ryzen rig will eventually get swapped into a setup with a full EK loop). I removed the backplate and noticed that the test points around the socket were pushing pretty hard into the cardboard gasket that cooler master provides. Using kapton tape (aka polymide tape) I covered all of the test points around the entire socket area and reapplied the backplate. All of my POST issues went away and things are back to the way they were when I got started. Asus uses a decent amount of solder on their test points so they stick up a noticeable amount.

I'm guessing there's some slight conductivity in the adhesive or capacitance being created to the backplate through the cardboard. The kapton tape helped create a better electrical barrier. This is somewhat similar to the situation with the EK gasket that people were able to solve using the included backplate liner.

For any of you having issues POSTing and using a metallic backplate, try using kapton on the test points around the socket.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Benus74
> 
> I have just finished full Win 10 Pro clean install on 3.8/3200 OC, I will share what goes on regarding PowerPlan/downclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Perhaps another will share as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @all
> 
> Code 8 is like a universal Q-Code for instability / borked rig. Linked this post before from Elmor on HWBot.
> 
> Yesterday I did some 4.0GHz subs to HWBot, rig fine all day, revert to 3.8/3200 profile as usual fine for rest of evening. 3x today PC just went q-code 8 whilst downloading Win 10 Creators edition ISO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I reflashed UEFI and all seems fine now, I believe sometimes something is retained in UEFI from "tinkering", so if known good settings go Q-Code 8 it maybe best to just reflash and start with clean slate.
> 
> Not saying my answer or experience is right, just sharing in case it help someone.
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> Sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , nice to read you've got 3200MHz for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I found the same thing - when settings that I know "work", but won't function (boot errors, etc.) I found a bios re-flash, then clear cmos to fix things.


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Safetytrousers*
> 
> I see, the droop caught in action. Thanks.
> 
> I went back down to 1.35v (I had gone to 1.6 to see if that helped the droop).
> I was previously on LLC 2 and I changed to LLC 3. This is the result:
> 
> 
> I'd say that is a victory for LLC3.
> Is there anything to fear from LLC3 in light of the above result?


If you look at CPU Vcore you won't see the spikes that the VRMs are generating. [email protected] posted some shots from an oscilloscope a 50 pages back or so. Again, as said a couple of times here already, The Stilt, elmor, Raja are all advising "leave LLC on auto, adjust Voltage until stable".
A higher LLC will not immediately damage any components, but will increase wear on those and thus decrease durability. Your choice.


----------



## Alwrath

Update : settled on 1.45 voltage for 4 ghz LLC on auto. Will continue stability testing by playing all my games. Will report problems if I have them.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> If you look at CPU Vcore you won't see the spikes that the VRMs are generating. [email protected] posted some shots from an oscilloscope a 50 pages back or so. Again, as said a couple of times here already, The Stilt, elmor, Raja are all advising "leave LLC on auto, adjust Voltage until stable".
> A higher LLC will not immediately damage any components, but will increase wear on those and thus decrease durability. Your choice.


Wait a minute, please. While I think LLC 5 is probably going to make your motherboard last 10 years instead of 20, I see nothing wrong with LLC 3 (which helps stabalize things a lot). I'd rather be at LLC 3 and putting 1.45v into my cpu than at LLC1 (Auto) and putting 1.5v into the cpu to get it stable. And besides, WASN'T this motherboards main selling point it's ridiculous overkill on quantity and quality of VRM and capacitors, ect. for the LN crowd? I find it hard to believe that a motherboard designed to take the highest of beatings can't handle LLC 3 for 10-20 years. I have other crappier Asus motherboards running LLC 3-5 for 10 years now. If LLC 5 was really that damaging to the motherboard, IT WOULDN'T BE IN THE BIOS! Just use common sense. It seems that reasonable 24/7 numbers are CPU 1.45v, LLC 3, VSOC 1.2v, dram 1.4v


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Wait a minute, please. While I think LLC 5 is probably going to make your motherboard last 10 years instead of 20, I see nothing wrong with LLC 3 (which helps stabalize things a lot). I'd rather be at LLC 3 and putting 1.45v into my cpu than at LLC1 (Auto) and putting 1.5v into the cpu to get it stable. And besides, WASN'T this motherboards main selling point it's ridiculous overkill on quantity and quality of VRM and capacitors, ect. for the LN crowd? I find it hard to believe that a motherboard designed to take the highest of beatings can't handle LLC 3 for 10-20 years. I have other crappier Asus motherboards running LLC 3-5 for 10 years now. If LLC 5 was really that damaging to the motherboard, IT WOULDN'T BE IN THE BIOS! Just use common sense. It seems that reasonable 24/7 numbers are CPU 1.45v, LLC 3, VSOC 1.2v, dram 1.4v


LLC isn't going to hurt the VRMs hardly at all. Your point is valid. Your CPU on the other hand may not be so lucky. VRM control loops are only so fast and overshoot isn't doing the CPU any favors. It's helpful to look at Raja's scope shots and back off your nominal voltage accordingly.


----------



## wolfpack122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I'm fine with that. Just tell us how to lower Trc then please, there should be some setting that I was missing.


Drop the memory frequency and raise the BCLK.

Last paragraph in the OP:
"Note that these results are for reference only and should be taken as an indicator but the trend-line is clear. 2666 and above ratios can only use even CAS Latency numbers which is why it's running 2933 @ 14-13-13-13-36. *The last 3466 CL14 data point is using the 2400 DRAM ratio but at 144.4 MHz reference clock which yields tighter sub-timings.* These are all attainable 24/7 memory frequencies (3466 might be a stretch on some systems). Screenshots available here for verification and comparison."


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Wait a minute, please. While I think LLC 5 is probably going to make your motherboard last 10 years instead of 20, I see nothing wrong with LLC 3 (which helps stabalize things a lot). I'd rather be at LLC 3 and putting 1.45v into my cpu than at LLC1 (Auto) and putting 1.5v into the cpu to get it stable. And besides, WASN'T this motherboards main selling point it's ridiculous overkill on quantity and quality of VRM and capacitors, ect. for the LN crowd? I find it hard to believe that a motherboard designed to take the highest of beatings can't handle LLC 3 for 10-20 years. I have other crappier Asus motherboards running LLC 3-5 for 10 years now. If LLC 5 was really that damaging to the motherboard, IT WOULDN'T BE IN THE BIOS! Just use common sense. It seems that reasonable 24/7 numbers are CPU 1.45v, LLC 3, VSOC 1.2v, dram 1.4v


You'll be pulling the same volts irregardless to get the CPU on full load. And while at idle, the voltage might "seem" higher, but without much current flowing through (since you're at idle vs full load), a higher voltage will not have much effect. Further, you'll actually have less voltage applied at idle anyways assuming you're using p-states.

And as someone pointed out above, its not the motherboard you should be concerned about, but the CPU.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I found the same thing - when settings that I know "work", but won't function (boot errors, etc.) I found a bios re-flash, then clear cmos to fix things.


I had the same thing, I had a nut I could not crack so I got a planetoid travelling at half the speed of light and smashed it into the planet. The nut was successfully cracked.

Hammer to crack a nut....

I'm hoping with a few months development things like this will be ironed out. When ram fails to train, things just seem to fail catastrophically in a cascading manner after one bad boot and then the hidden/lost/stealth saved values pop up and its anyone's guess what happens next. The galaxy of different Q codes that ensues is quite comical.
10 flashbacks later and yer up again...

All at stock CPU mind, all my CH6 madness seems to stem from trying to get the RAM to run at a sensible speed.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Wait a minute, please. While I think LLC 5 is probably going to make your motherboard last 10 years instead of 20, I see nothing wrong with LLC 3 (which helps stabalize things a lot). I'd rather be at LLC 3 and putting 1.45v into my cpu than at LLC1 (Auto) and putting 1.5v into the cpu to get it stable. And besides, WASN'T this motherboards main selling point it's ridiculous overkill on quantity and quality of VRM and capacitors, ect. for the LN crowd? I find it hard to believe that a motherboard designed to take the highest of beatings can't handle LLC 3 for 10-20 years. I have other crappier Asus motherboards running LLC 3-5 for 10 years now. If LLC 5 was really that damaging to the motherboard, IT WOULDN'T BE IN THE BIOS! Just use common sense. It seems that reasonable 24/7 numbers are CPU 1.45v, LLC 3, VSOC 1.2v, dram 1.4v


LLC2 I don't think is harmful. LLC3, _maybe_. I haven't tried above that nor do i want to..... yet.

And you have a point there. If LLC was REALLY harmful to use and caused extremely higher rates of CPU/VRM degradation, you would think they would say so with note in Bios and AI suite. Its possible that it is somewhat of an over-exaggeration and like you said will make your board/cpu last 10years instead of 20 years, by then we will have probably upgraded anyways. Though in the end I don't think its so much the VRM's at stake, but the CPU voltage overshoot after loads are released that will do the real harm. After all they said VRM's can take a beating on this board.

But maybe they assume that everyone knows what every option in bios will do and their cons







. (people should assume!)


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfpack122*
> 
> Drop the memory frequency and raise the BCLK.
> 
> Last paragraph in the OP:
> "Note that these results are for reference only and should be taken as an indicator but the trend-line is clear. 2666 and above ratios can only use even CAS Latency numbers which is why it's running 2933 @ 14-13-13-13-36. *The last 3466 CL14 data point is using the 2400 DRAM ratio but at 144.4 MHz reference clock which yields tighter sub-timings.* These are all attainable 24/7 memory frequencies (3466 might be a stretch on some systems). Screenshots available here for verification and comparison."


I used the same BCLK and memory frequency as Raja. This does not lead to Tcl timings as low as in Raja's screenshot.


----------



## wolfpack122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I used the same BCLK and memory frequency as Raja. This does not lead to Tcl timings as low as in Raja's screenshot.


I just tested the 2666 memory frequency, my tRC dropped to 63.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Dont think so mate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are constantly in development. Yep, his screenshot is showing 0079 but I think 0079 is the base version they are using for testing and further tweaking! Thats why there is 0081 / 0082 / 0083.
> The screenshot is showing a different Bank cycle time as timur is saying.


Put the tinfoil hat away. It's the same 0079 as you guys have.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> You'll be pulling the same volts irregardless to get the CPU on full load. And while at idle, the voltage might "seem" higher, without much current flowing through (since you're at idle vs full load) a higher voltage will not have much effect. Further, you'll actually have less voltage applied at idle anyways assuming you're using p-states.
> 
> And as someone pointed out above, its not the motherboard you should be concerned about, but the CPU.


I don't overclock with P states, I am old school, and that to me is only for laptops on battery. I set the bclk and multiplier and 1.45v manually with LLC 3 (I don't mind if I am spending $10 more in electricity/year to have full 4 ghz at all times). And I get your point except for the fact that 1.45v with LLC 3 is NOT going to overshoot so much that the cpu is getting over 1.5v which you would have to set if LLC 1. And even if so, if your cpu is occassionally hitting 1.5v but your cooling is good enough to keep it at 70 C or below, I fail to see how you will kill your cpu. I've had an overclocked 4.7ghz 2500k for SIX YEARS at high voltage and LLC, always kept it under 70 C, and it hasn't degraded yet. Do you really think anyone is going to keep a first run Ryzen over six years? Maybe, and guess what, unless there is a defect in the cpu/architecture, it will last that long, as long as it is cooled well and not ridiculously overvolted past 1.5v like some of you want to achieve LLC 1


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> hehe How do you know that for sure. anyways!
> He was just showing 32GB and a screenshot. Nobody is talking about misleading something.


Praz knows as he works with me closely. We don't pull stunts like that.


----------



## wolfpack122




----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I don't overclock with P states, I am old school, and that to me is only for laptops on battery. I set the bclk and multiplier and 1.45v manually with LLC 3 (I don't mind if I am spending $10 more in electricity/year to have full 4 ghz at all times). And I get your point except for the fact that 1.45v with LLC 3 is NOT going to overshoot so much that the cpu is getting over 1.5v which you would have to set if LLC 1. And even if so, if your cpu is occassionally hitting 1.5v but your cooling is good enough to keep it at 70 C or below, I fail to see how you will kill your cpu. I've had an overclocked 2500k for SIX YEARS at high voltage and LLC, always kept it under 70 C, and it hasn't degraded yet. Do you really think anyone is going to keep a first run Ryzen over six years? Maybe, and guess what, unless there is a defect in the cpu/architecture, it will last that long, as long as it is cooled well and not ridiculously overvolted past 1.5v like some of you want to achieve LLC 1


Hahaha. I was told not to think too hard about overshoots when wondering if the overshoot of 1.5v LLC1 was greater than 1.45 LLC3, since they both end up with the same load voltage of around 1.425.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfpack122*


Thanks. 2666 ratio = 63 tRC.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> That is not how things work at ASUS. 0079 modified would have a different designation. Also Raja does not post using misleading info. If his screenshots show 0079 it is the same version that is posted in this thread.


Just to clear up this mess. Here are the screenshots I posted:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/9330#post_26016077

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/9110#post_26012816

tRC = 63 in both. Nothing special going on here.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> By default, they are both set to the same value. The only reason to change both is if you want to set different values.


After conducting more tests, it appears that my computer cannot boot up unless I set DRAM Vboot to 1.35 manually even though my Vdram is already set at 1.35v. Is this a bug?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> After conducting more tests, it appears that my computer cannot boot up unless I set DRAM Vboot to 1.35 manually even though my Vdram is already set at 1.35v. Is this a bug?


According to what Elmor said, yes it is. Once AMD iron out their problems, the Vboot and DRAM voltage should track when on Auto (like it does on other platforms).


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> tRC = 63 in both. Nothing special going on here.


I'm very sorry then, I thought they were tRC = 57. Too bad, though, because that means that you did not already have some pre-release Agesa to play with, which was all that I said about this anyway.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> According to what Elmor said, yes it is. Once AMD iron out their problems, the Vboot and DRAM voltage should track when on Auto (like it does on other platforms).


Raja any ideas on why i need to hit the reset button ONCE to get my pc to get past post when at 3200mhz?


----------



## y0bailey

Anyone with an NVMe drive and who installed the W10 Creators Update let me know if your WRITE speeds are terrible (300MB/s). I just updated, and now **** is HORRIBLE.


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Anyone with an NVMe drive and who installed the W10 Creators Update let me know if your WRITE speeds are terrible (300MB/s). I just updated, and now **** is HORRIBLE.


I'm on win 10 creators and I don't have any issue with neither my read nor write speeds with my NVMe drive.
I'm running a 1TB 960 Pro, and speeds are pretty awesome










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> If you look at CPU Vcore you won't see the spikes that the VRMs are generating. [email protected] posted some shots from an oscilloscope a 50 pages back or so. Again, as said a couple of times here already, The Stilt, elmor, Raja are all advising "leave LLC on auto, adjust Voltage until stable".
> A higher LLC will not immediately damage any components, but will increase wear on those and thus decrease durability. Your choice.


You are right about The Stilt and Raja, but Elmor actually said this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I've said neither
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to be very safe, leave it at Auto. When overclocked for daily use I'd recommend Level 1-2.


Just to add to the confusion...


----------



## SpecChum

Righto, I've changed motherboard and my god did I put too much TIM on oops









Took me ages to clean it all off.

I was a little more conservative with this one, lets hope there's enough.

Most importantly, and the whole reason for this exercise, I HAVE LIGHTS!


----------



## Reikoji

'Auto' seems to function differently or weirdly for each individual.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> You are right about The Stilt and Raja, but Elmor actually said this:
> Just to add to the confusion...


That was a while ago, but its the same as the more recent recommendation to try not to exceed LLC2, still suggesting stick with auto/llc1 if you can.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Anyone with an NVMe drive and who installed the W10 Creators Update let me know if your WRITE speeds are terrible (300MB/s). I just updated, and now **** is HORRIBLE.


Same Windows version with a 960 Evo 500GB I am getting:

Seq Read 2911 Seq Write 1710

Random Read 337,928 Random Write 256,966


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalfrost*
> 
> I'm surprised. I need a 120mm fan in front or else I cannot close my case (side wall will not fit):


Are those G. Skill FlareX that are mounted below your 120 mm fan, or some other DRAM module? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> You are right about The Stilt and Raja, but Elmor actually said this:
> Just to add to the confusion...


To add more confusion, here's what I actually said:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/8640#post_26007418

And to up the ante towards confusion heaven: do not compare standing voltage and overshoot. They are two different things. An oscillation means the power supplies impedance has been compromised at the oscillating frequency. That's why a standing voltage is preferred to using a higher LLC that has to ramp when faced with load.


----------



## SpecChum

Ah, this board seems to very slight overvolt compared to the last one.

3.19v has gone up to 3.25v (under load) for same settings.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Anyone know if there are some Samsung B-based DRAM modules currently being sold for 3600 Mhz? I was thinking next month when AMD releases the new update that maybe 3600 Mhz DRAM would work and that I could possible run both Ryzen and DRAM at the same clock speed of 3600 Mhz. Is this possible yet or will it be possible by June at least? Any reasons not to run both DRAM and SoC at the same frequency?

Considering memory speed seems to be a big deal for Ryzen I am wondering if higher RAM is more important this time around then simply overclocking the CPU. 3.6Ghz DRAM + 3.6Ghz Ryzen sounds quite nice to me.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Anyone know if there are some Samsung B-based DRAM modules currently being sold for 3600 Mhz? I was thinking next month when AMD releases the new update that maybe 3600 Mhz DRAM would work and that I could possible run both Ryzen and DRAM at the same clock speed of 3600 Mhz. Is this possible yet or will it be possible by June at least? Any reasons not to run both DRAM and SoC at the same frequency?
> 
> Considering memory speed seems to be a big deal for Ryzen I am wondering if higher RAM is more important this time around then simply overclocking the CPU. 3.6Ghz DRAM + 3.6Ghz Ryzen sounds quite nice to me.


Hello

F4-3600C15D-16GTZ are B-Die


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> To add more confusion, here's what I actually said:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/8640#post_26007418
> 
> And to up the ante towards confusion heaven: do not compare standing voltage and overshoot. They are two different things. An oscillation means the power supplies impedance has been compromised at the oscillating frequency. That's why a standing voltage is preferred to using a higher LLC that has to ramp when faced with load.


Good thing we only have 9700-odd messages to remember, or this would become difficult.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Put the tinfoil hat away. It's the same 0079 as you guys have.


I'm not saying it isn't. I'm just suggesting it could be a different one if you are in development. Nothing more so please read whole story before answering..


----------



## Crysis90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Settings:
> 
> BIOS 0081
> CPU Ratio: 41.25
> CPU VCore: 1.425
> LLC2
> 
> Dram v: 1.41v
> Dram boot: 1.42v
> SOC: 1.05v
> Pll: 1.85v
> VTTDDR: 0.685v
> 
> Note: I may have to look into Safe voltage on this ram a little more, I saw some errors with the m.2 drive that go away at [email protected] 1.41v, I suspect that 1.42 or 1.43 may be required to run 12-11-11-22 or 11-11-11-22 (I can train and boot at 11-11-11-22, but it is unstable at 1.41v).
> 
> how I boot:
> 
> I have a saved profile with all the voltage settings and a 4ghz cpu / 3200 memory at 14-14-14-34.
> 
> I boot into windows, reboot, enter bios and then tighten the timings, F10, and it will boot into windows with the same settings.


Nice.

I am running BIOS 1002, which I've found very stable.
I've tried to run my Trident Z 3200 Mhz at CL12, but they absolutely don't want to.

I have 2 x 8 Gb F4-3200C14D-16GTZ (single rank Samsung B-Die), the lowest timings I can make them work at 3200 Mhz is CL13.
I am also able to make them run at 3600 Mhz (with BCLK OC) and CL13, but in any case I've been able to make them run at CL12.

I give them 1.385 V both for 3200 and 3600 Mhz to work (1.4 V for BOOT Voltage).
Tried to give them up to 1.5 V to get them work at CL12, but didn't obtain any better result.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> What do you mean? I have 30°C idle and 72°C on IBT. The rest of the temps (VRM, CPU Socket, Mainboard) are in that range (VRM, Mainboard like 15°C cooler).
> Looks fine to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Or do you mean the whole variable offset thingy Timur Born is reporting? Ok, something's fishy there. But for normal day to day operation it works quite well, at least for me.


Your temps are likely 10-15° above that under load.


----------



## Timur Born

I copied Elmor's setting from the OP to get 3465-CL14 working. The 3200-CL14 did not run Memtest stable at 1.4 V, though. I'm trying the 4000-CL18 dimms now.

What I noticed is that Elmor uses a quite high PLL voltage of 2.1+ V for these settings, but left DDP alone. I also observed that PLL is increased to over 2 V when set on Auto in combination with higher CPU OC. Now I wonder what the combination of RAM and CPU OC would mean to PLL settings?

What does PLL do exactly and how does it add up with the various overclocks and other voltages (Vcore, SOC and DPP)?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I copied Elmor's setting from the OP to get 3465-CL14 working. The 3200-CL14 did not run Memtest stable at 1.4 V, though. I'm trying the 4000-CL18 dimms now.
> 
> What I noticed is that Elmor uses a quite high PLL voltage of 2.1+ V for these settings, but left DDP alone. I also observed that PLL is increased to over 2 V when set on Auto in combination with higher CPU OC. Now I wonder what the combination of RAM and CPU OC would mean to PLL settings?
> 
> What does PLL do exactly and how does it add up with the various overclocks and other voltages (Vcore, SOC and DPP)?


PLL voltage as it reads in BIOS helps with BCLK overclocking. For whem when I was doing standard overclocking with 109.2 bclk for 4ghz with auto cpu voltage as the base, auto PLL voltage also gave me 2v, but switching to pstate overclocking with the same frequency target, auto PLL voltage switched back to 1.8v, same bclk.

One wonky thing I have noticed when altering PLL voltage is tctl and cpu temperatures also get altered to a large degree with either increase or decrease in PLL voltage. If you can decrease your PLL voltage to 1.7, you will notice unbelievablly low CPU temperatures, while raising pll above 1.8 raises cpu temperatures the same. This however might not happen for everyone, but it certainly happens for me.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Righto, I've changed motherboard and my god did I put too much TIM on oops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took me ages to clean it all off.
> 
> I was a little more conservative with this one, lets hope there's enough.
> 
> Most importantly, and the whole reason for this exercise, I HAVE LIGHTS!


Hell yeah! Glad to gear you got it worked out!I know you had been fighting it for awhile, sorry you had to get a new board









On to greatness!


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I copied Elmor's setting from the OP to get 3465-CL14 working. The 3200-CL14 did not run Memtest stable at 1.4 V, though. I'm trying the 4000-CL18 dimms now.
> 
> What I noticed is that Elmor uses a quite high PLL voltage of 2.1+ V for these settings, but left DDP alone. I also observed that PLL is increased to over 2 V when set on Auto in combination with higher CPU OC. Now I wonder what the combination of RAM and CPU OC would mean to PLL settings?
> 
> What does PLL do exactly and how does it add up with the various overclocks and other voltages (Vcore, SOC and DPP)?


Good question, I'd like some insight into that too.

Btw: has anyone who overclocked using BCLK and p-state noticed the vcore offset mode behaving strange?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> PLL voltage as it reads in BIOS helps with BCLK overclocking. For whem when I was doing standard overclocking with 109.2 bclk for 4ghz with auto cpu voltage as the base, auto PLL voltage also gave me 2v, but switching to pstate overclocking with the same frequency target, auto PLL voltage switched back to 1.8v, same bclk.
> 
> One wonky thing I have noticed when altering PLL voltage is tctl and cpu temperatures also get altered to a large degree with either increase or decrease in PLL voltage. If you can decrease your PLL voltage to 1.7, you will notice unbelievablly low CPU temperatures, while raising pll above 1.8 raises cpu temperatures the same. This however might not happen for everyone, but it certainly happens for me.


Yep, temp increase (or at least increased readings) is quite noticeable here aswell.


----------



## Reikoji

here is my CPU temps with 1.7v pll. as you can see there is no way in hell i'm at 8c cpu temp. I cant go below 1.7 else I bluescreen









it may help with BCLK overclock but it adversely affects the already wonky CPU offset temperatures.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> 
> 
> here is my CPU temps with 1.7v pll. as you can see there is no way in hell i'm at 8c cpu temp. I cant go below 1.7 else I bluescreen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it may help with BCLK overclock but it adversely affects the already wonky CPU offset temperatures.


What does windows report as cause of the BSOD? Great cooler btw!


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> What does windows report as cause of the BSOD? Great cooler btw!


ive never checked the BSOD cause (nor do i know how to as ive never checked them), but i would assume its because CPU temp dropped below 0! I don't know for sure though.

actually i'll try to go below since i'm not really bclk overclocking as much anymore and see if i BSOD.

- BSOD @ 1.68 pll voltage. 1.69 brought Tctl temp down to 2.5c!


----------



## gupsterg

@majestynl

Will confirm VCORE on ProbeIt when CPU default, but pretty sure it's 1.5V in my case as when borked boot happen







.

@Karpata

No idea what to suggest, sorry







.

@CeltPC

Yeah I reckon we're not the only ones doing this, IIRC Johan45 which has changed CPUs / RAM / "tinkered" a lot also finds that at time it's just best to go clean state with UEFI.

@Benus74

Well I'm glad I use Win 7 before and going back again.

6x runs of 3.8GHz 3200MHz on Win 7, High Performance Power Plan with min CPU 5% and max 100%, core parking disabled.

So far my test results on Win 10. Gonna start modding core parking to see how it goes, will also use Crimson v16.12.2 WHQL as in Win 7, not that I think v17.4.2 is losing me performance.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @majestynl
> 
> Will confirm VCORE on ProbeIt when CPU default, but pretty sure it's 1.5V in my case as when borked boot happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @Karpata
> 
> No idea what to suggest, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @CeltPC
> 
> Yeah I reckon we're not the only ones doing this, IIRC Johan45 which has changed CPUs / RAM / "tinkered" a lot also finds that at time it's just best to go clean state with UEFI.
> 
> @Benus74
> 
> Well I'm glad I use Win 7 before and going back again.
> 
> 6x runs of 3.8GHz 3200MHz on Win 7, High Performance Power Plan with min CPU 5% and max 100%, core parking disabled.
> 
> So far my test results on Win 10. Gonna start modding core parking to see how it goes, will also use Crimson v16.12.2 WHQL as in Win 7, not that I think v17.4.2 is losing me performance.


Done a few core parking tests myself (Win10). less than 50% min allowed unparked cores from what i've seen causes noticeably reduced single core performance, probably varies with the application you are using. Less than 100% but greater than 50% and single core performance is on par with 100%, but more random than when not allowing parked cores. Multi-core performance has no noticeable or major change either way.

I think being below 50% on that setting was one of the major performance hits windows standard balanced power plan gave to ryzen.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Anyone with an NVMe drive and who installed the W10 Creators Update let me know if your WRITE speeds are terrible (300MB/s). I just updated, and now **** is HORRIBLE.


No issues at all here, but I have seen this before.

Reinstall your driver and/or update your driver.

Willing to bet you are running the generic storage device driver.


----------



## shhek0

little bit off topic would be glad if somebody shed some light.. I see that the RGB header is 12V and the Nzxt hue+ for example is 5V. Other LED strips( compatible with Aura sync for example) are rated
+12V. Is there any issues with the hue+ being paired with that board. Thanks

Edit: Now I just saw that the 12V is the maximum. It should work just fine then.


----------



## gupsterg

@Reikoji

Cheers, just running them now. I can't see me gaining 1000 3DM back TBH







.

@Mumak

Clean install of Win 10 Pro x64 today, HWiNFO behaves as Win 7 Pro for me, I see no issue.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> here is my CPU temps with 1.7v pll. as you can see there is no way in hell i'm at 8c cpu temp. I cant go below 1.7 else I bluescreen


Turn off Sense Skew and also look at socket temps for comparison.

The 4000-CL18 also don't run Memtest stable at Elmor's settings, even at 1.4 V. He claims 24/7 stability, but I wonder how he tested that specifically?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Turn off Sense Skew and also look at socket temps for comparison.
> 
> The 4000-CL18 also don't run Memtest stable at Elmor's settings, even at 1.4 V. He claims 24/7 stability, but I wonder how he tested that specifically?


I've tried enabled and disabled SenseMI skew and it has no effect on my tctl temperature... also changing the SenseMI Offset no longer does anything either. My reading seems dictated by PLL voltage.

I take that back. With SenseMI on disabled i'm idling 43c instead of 37c. I'm going to end up distrusting my temps again if this continues :3 I'll accept that i idle at 37c for now !

BTW it's my socket temps that don't change no matter what settings I change. PLL, SenseMI, all non-effective. They all look normal though.


----------



## YpsiNine

Small update on my previous post, now I'm aiming for no LLC what so ever.

Finished IBT at Very High and max temp (tctl) was 70,5 °C.

3900 MHz
CPU Voltage 1,375 (Pstate 0 set at 1,35 with + 0,025 offset)
SOC Voltage 0,95
RAM Voltage 1,35 still at 3200 14-14-14-34-1T

So with LLC set at Auto the minimum voltage during the IBT session was 1,294 and the voltage at idle is at 1,381.
This means the vdroop is 87 mV which to me sounds like a lot...


----------



## Reikoji

Unrelated, my aging video card cant handle its factory core clock anymore







gotta drop it 60mhz. And I was already dropping it 30mhz for the longest!

Ancient MSI R9 290x lightning... still holding out for RX Vega launch.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> One more day added to the counter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (For those who keep count it's at +2 right now, you guys are doing better than I thought)


Just to be clear this is not a time frame question!









I understand that the next release will focus on memory issues, but I was wondering if you anticipate any changes in regard to general stability issues as well.


----------



## Silenttrouble

I've solved all my POST and boot issues for almost a week. Take a look at this:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1628205/ekwb-on-crosshair-vi-boot-issue-solved


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silenttrouble*
> 
> I've solved all my POST and boot issues for almost a week. Take a look at this:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1628205/ekwb-on-crosshair-vi-boot-issue-solved


So much trouble because a backing plate. They should just figure out how to secure the blocks to the hooks the mobo comes with, like the H-100i (original) and some others.


----------



## ibeat117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> So much trouble because a backing plate. They should just figure out how to secure the blocks to the hooks the mobo comes with, like the H-100i (original) and some others.


They did but they only sell it with the new EVO-AMD cooler


----------



## district9prawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I've tried enabled and disabled SenseMI skew and it has no effect on my tctl temperature... also changing the SenseMI Offset no longer does anything either. My reading seems dictated by PLL voltage.
> 
> I take that back. With SenseMI on disabled i'm idling 43c instead of 37c. I'm going to end up distrusting my temps again if this continues :3 I'll accept that i idle at 37c for now !
> 
> BTW it's my socket temps that don't change no matter what settings I change. PLL, SenseMI, all non-effective. They all look normal though.


I've had success with the SenseMI offset to fix inaccurate tctl temps after messing with 1.8v pll. The extra volts didnt really help my bclk overclocks so I left it at auto 1.8v and SenseMI offset at 272. At 1.95v pll I used something like 292 sensemi offset.


----------



## CeltPC

Just watched a video of Chew overclocking a CH6 with 32gb with very impressive results as far as clock and memory speeds. I noticed though that one of the first things he does is set pcie to gen1. What kind of penalty does gen1 have on NVMe m.2 drives and video cards?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAiW3IO-cIQ&feature=youtu.be

If you are not familiar with who he is, he has been very successful in the pro overclocking community.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibeat117*
> 
> They did but they only sell it with the new EVO-AMD cooler


EK sent me the mounting posts for the factory backplate.

They first sent me a new gasket, When I contacted support again and told them that the issues were not resolved, I asked them to send me the 4 mounting posts required to use the factory back-plate, and they did.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Unrelated, my aging video card cant handle its factory core clock anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta drop it 60mhz. And I was already dropping it 30mhz for the longest!
> 
> Ancient MSI R9 290x lightning... still holding out for RX Vega launch.


Try to dust-off it a little or Re-apply Termal Comp.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> I'm not saying it isn't. I'm just suggesting it could be a different one if you are in development. Nothing more so please read whole story before answering..


We don't keep the same UEFI version number when a change has been made. And you should follow your own advice. Had you looked at my screenshots, you'd have seen the tRC wasn't as claimed.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> We don't keep the same UEFI version number when a change has been made. And you should follow your own advice. Had you looked at my screenshots, you'd have seen the tRC wasn't as claimed.


What kind of results do you see with tight timings?

On bios 0081

I am able to boot and train 3200mhz memory with the 3200 strap.

My timings are set to 12-12-12-22. I have however found that the M.2 Drive will give errors, sometimes it will not even boot windows (M.2 link set to auto) saying it is unable to read from the drive.

I was tempted to just throw more voltage at the DRAM, but I was already at 1.41v... Is there anyway to stabilize the M.2 with tight memory timings without just turning up the DRAM voltage?

Also... The PLL voltage and the sub-36 CPU ratio are limiting my ability to run 3600mhz Dram.

I can boot and run fine at 3600mhz memory at the 3200 strap (14-14-14-32 is as low as I tried) all the way down to the 2400 strap with high BCLKs, but the Thermal throttle kicks in at 95'C tctl; which made no sense to me as I should not be running that hot.

After some testing I have found that since I need to raise my PLL to 1.9v, It artificially raises the tctrl temp, so I see CPU throttling under load, even thought the CPU is not running anywhere near 95'C (it is closer to 60'C). Another user here set PLL to 1.7v and his Tctl showed -7'C

Is there anything we can do to fix this in the BIOS?

Validations:

https://valid.x86.fr/a5eexw

https://valid.x86.fr/q0n4fa

https://valid.x86.fr/alj9hi

https://valid.x86.fr/gs4kk6


----------



## [email protected]

You can try playing with Sense MI Skew, but I'm not sure that will sort out the problem. In truth, any overclock that needs multiple changes just to POST, is best dialed back to a level that doesn't. The platform is what it is right now.


----------



## SwiperNoSwiping

Did anyone have an issue with their NVMe Drive where it would detect just fine on system power on boot, yet after OS restart you'd be dropped straight into BIOS because your drive isn't detected? OCZ RD400 here, really have no clue what the issue is. And it's repeatable - first boot everything is fine, restart from windows > drive not detected.
P.S.: 0083 bios currently, had the same issue on 2 previous versions.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> Try to dust-off it a little or Re-apply Termal Comp.


I've dusted it off so many times. Its actually so bad that trying to run it at its factory setting causes Raedon Wattman to crash, or in worse cases 8 code PC crash.

Havent re/applied thermal comp on a vid card before. I'm not even sure its worth the effort for this thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwiperNoSwiping*
> 
> Did anyone have an issue with their NVMe Drive where it would detect just fine on system power on boot, yet after OS restart you'd be dropped straight into BIOS because your drive isn't detected? OCZ RD400 here, really have no clue what the issue is. And it's repeatable - first boot everything is fine, restart from windows > drive not detected.
> P.S.: 0083 bios currently, had the same issue on 2 previous versions.


that happens with any type of drive. I've had it happen with 2 SATA SSD's. Usual fix for me is to just save + reset in bios with no changes made, go back into bios each time and check and see if my drive(s) are detected again in SATA device config, and if so fix the boot priority. Usually takes no more than 2 resets to get them detected again. I'm not sure what triggers the loss of drive detection. Its possibly due to a qualified device deal.
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO_DEVICE_QVL.pdf?_ga=1.101158785.1020007620.1477006342

I also replaced all my long-used SATA cables. Some of them were warped at the connectors, but that of course wont work on an M.2 drive


----------



## SwiperNoSwiping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> that happens with any type of drive. I've had it happen with 2 SATA SSD's. Usual fix for me is to just save + reset in bios with no changes made, go back into bios each time and check and see if my drive(s) are detected again in SATA device config, and if so fix the boot priority. Usually takes no more than 2 resets to get them detected again. I'm not sure what triggers the loss of drive detection. Its possibly due to a qualified device deal.
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO_DEVICE_QVL.pdf?_ga=1.101158785.1020007620.1477006342
> 
> I also replaced all my long-used SATA cables. Some of them were warped at the connectors, but that of course wont work on an M.2 drive


Yeah, but I was hoping that there's a permanent fix to this. It's really quite bothersome.


----------



## carlosdivega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEKong*
> 
> Is anyone getting this error pop up in the event viewer.
> 
> The IO operation at logical block address 0x25d62740 for Disk 0 (PDO name: \Device\00000039) was retried.
> Reset to device, \Device\RaidPort0, was issued.


@XeKong
I'm getting the same error and some more with the AMD raid driver. I assume you are using the AMD raid driver and running some sort of raid config.

I'm running two "raid 1" with 4 SSD's. After booting in Windows 10 Pro x64 I'm always getting a BSOD with a power state failure. I did a minidump analysis.
The AMD raid driver "AMD-RAID Controller [storport]" has a problem with the power states. I've tried a lot of tricks to get this driver stable, but no luck.
After reboot from the BSOD the driver is stable as a rock, runs for hours without any problem. So I opened a support ticket at AMD. I'm still waiting for an answer from AMD.
When I got feedback from AMD I will post it here.


----------



## Cata79

I found my 1700's sweet spot (balance between silent/cool/performance). Seems to be 3.85Ghz with voltage offset of .131. It will idle at 1.33V and 27-28C and go to full load (IBT High) at 60C, voltage drops to 1.28. Cooling is H110i GT with fans running at 900 constantly (can't hear them).

Memory stays at 2666, 14-14-34 until new agesa comes.
CPU-z validation


----------



## Karpata

Alright so as a last-ditch effort I tried to flash my BIOS back to 902 which at least made it through POST once yesterday and also the BIOS on the Disc and yet both eventually get stuck on Boot LED Q-Code 0d ... I'll wait till tomorrow and try to contact asus tech support and I'll prepare to buy a new Board :/


----------



## XEKong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlosdivega*
> 
> @XeKong
> I'm getting the same error and some more with the AMD raid driver. I assume you are using the AMD raid driver and running some sort of raid config.
> 
> I'm running two "raid 1" with 4 SSD's. After booting in Windows 10 Pro x64 I'm always getting a BSOD with a power state failure. I did a minidump analysis.
> The AMD raid driver "AMD-RAID Controller [storport]" has a problem with the power states. I've tried a lot of tricks to get this driver stable, but no luck.
> After reboot from the BSOD the driver is stable as a rock, runs for hours without any problem. So I opened a support ticket at AMD. I'm still waiting for an answer from AMD.
> When I got feedback from AMD I will post it here.


No, I am not running RAID. Just two separate SSD's.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karpata*
> 
> Alright so as a last-ditch effort I tried to flash my BIOS back to 902 which at least made it through POST once yesterday and also the BIOS on the Disc and yet both eventually get stuck on Boot LED Q-Code 0d ... I'll wait till tomorrow and try to contact asus tech support and I'll prepare to buy a new Board :/


Yeah really sounds like the boards faulty, happens sometimes. My first replacement board was dead on arrival, did nothing but showing code 8.


----------



## side37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwiperNoSwiping*
> 
> Did anyone have an issue with their NVMe Drive where it would detect just fine on system power on boot, yet after OS restart you'd be dropped straight into BIOS because your drive isn't detected? OCZ RD400 here, really have no clue what the issue is. And it's repeatable - first boot everything is fine, restart from windows > drive not detected.
> P.S.: 0083 bios currently, had the same issue on 2 previous versions.


This has happened to me a few times too (still on BIOS 0902) with a normal SATA SSD (Samsung 850). I've found powering off fully (flick switch on PSU and wait 5-10s) gets it working again.

Edit: Just noticed you said it is repeatable for you, it isn't for me. Most of the time it's fine but I think I've triggered it when changing BIOS settings.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> We don't keep the same UEFI version number when a change has been made. And you should follow your own advice. Had you looked at my screenshots, you'd have seen the tRC wasn't as claimed.


Really? Still same discussion. Don t know why you taking this so negative. It was just an thought from Timur.
And is it weird to "think" that you are constantly in development and there is a change to you where testing some new things ?
Really funny why you think that was an attack. Its innocent mate! Nobody is claiming something.! let's stay on topic!







Thanks


----------



## Timur Born

No harm or offense meant. I simply remembered tRC = 57 from the screenshots. From that I suggested that you (at Asus) are already working with a new Agesa prerelease. This was also based on a remark from Elmor that I remembered, the one where he also told us not to ask when it will be published. I meant this as a good sign of things to come, nothing more, nothing less.

By the way, the tRC = 57 memory came from Elmor's OP screenshots. So I'm not entirely senile.









Unfortunately I cannot get my memory/CPU Memtest stable with the settings from the OP, which I doubt to be down to the memory.


----------



## geoxile

How hot can memtest86+ make the CPU? I woke up and realized I left it overnight without checking temps, mostly because there was no way to check it.


----------



## gupsterg

@geoxile

I would use this.

There is also another method/link to thread with good info in OP of thread in my sig, section *RAM Info / Data Fabric (DFICLK) / Memory Stability testing* > *Memory Stability testing*.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You can try playing with Sense MI Skew, but I'm not sure that will sort out the problem. In truth, any overclock that needs multiple changes just to POST, is best dialed back to a level that doesn't. The platform is what it is right now.












Has HP infiltrated Asus?


----------



## Reikoji

Found it. Disregard


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Really? Still same discussion. Don t know why you taking this so negative. It was just an thought from Timur.
> And is it weird to "think" that you are constantly in development and there is a change to you where testing some new things ?
> Really funny why you think that was an attack. Its innocent mate! Nobody is claiming something.! let's stay on topic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Good, because this type of stuff steamrolls and creates issues. That's why I nip it in the bud.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has HP infiltrated Asus?


AMD, you mean?


----------



## Scorpion49

So I finally got to replace me B350 Prime with this board, its been sitting in the box for a while waiting for me to get time. It currently has 0902 on it, which seems to be the go-to BIOS to push the RAM speeds? I went back a few pages looking but this thread is way too big.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> So I finally got to replace me B350 Prime with this board, its been sitting in the box for a while waiting for me to get time. It currently has 0902 on it, which seems to be the go-to BIOS to push the RAM speeds? I went back a few pages looking but this thread is way too big.


1002 seems to be a little more forgiving with Samsung B-die and 82/83 seem to be a little better for some of the other kits out there. I see no reason to stay with 0902 though and with 1002 you're missing out on the latest AGESA update. Most of the more relevant information for getting up and running can be found on the first page of this thread but there are many diamonds in the rough along the way so it's worth reading in its entirety.


----------



## Timur Born

Anyone else having I/O errors with the Asmedia based USB 3.1 ports?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Anyone else having I/O errors with the Asmedia based USB 3.1 ports?


I have my mouse, keyboard, and an external 3.0 drive plugged into them right now without issue. I used all W10 drivers with the exception of the video card (haven't bothered to install anything while I've been overclocking).


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Anyone else having I/O errors with the Asmedia based USB 3.1 ports?


No error for me, and I'm also on windows 10 (creator) the *Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher* drivers.
Are you using the drivers provided on the asus website?

On a different note, I've been running [email protected] for now 15 hours (nearly) non-stop using both CPU and GPU, and here are my temps after that period of time running:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Do you think having PCH at 66°C something to worry about?

Edit: nearly non-stop as I was playing with fan curve this morning when my case fans stopped, and then CPU went stuck at 70°C and after a few seconds system stopped with code 8


----------



## district9prawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Anyone else having I/O errors with the Asmedia based USB 3.1 ports?


My 3.1 type a and type c ports simply didn't work with the asmedia driver on the asus website. Reinstalling the drivers didn't help. Uninstalling that driver and letting windows handle it worked fine.


----------



## YpsiNine

I have absolutely not gotten S3 Standby/Sleep to work. The computer goes fine into the mode, but I can never resume from it - all that happens is that the computer restarts and I am greeted with the Asus logo.

Anyone have any tips on how to fix this?

Fresh Win 10 Creators Update installation

Ryzen 1800X
Crosshair VI Hero version 0081
G.skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZR
EVGA 850 P2


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> No error for me, and I'm also on windows 10 (creator) the *Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher* drivers.
> Are you using the drivers provided on the asus website?
> 
> On a different note, I've been running [email protected] for now 15 hours (nearly) non-stop using both CPU and GPU, and here are my temps after that period of time running:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think having PCH at 66°C something to worry about?
> 
> Edit: nearly non-stop as I was playing with fan curve this morning when my case fans stopped, and then CPU went stuck at 70°C and after a few seconds system stopped with code 8


That is quite toasty, VRMs reaching 100°C, not sure if those are temp errors or if they are just ridiculously hot lol.


----------



## Benus74

I think the VRM is just a reading error, I see that the max here isn't relevant (and neither the min at -119







)
My NH D15SE is good, but not that good









I think the current column is probably the most accurate as that is now and still running [email protected], so about 54°C on VRM.
But the PCH seems very hot, and I'm not sure why?

Just to be totally transparent, I'm also doing a backup on a network drive, so maybe that could be due to reading from SSD?
But to be honest, I think that even when kind of idle I see a high PCH temp, maybe it's just normal?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> I think the VRM is just a reading error, I see that the max here isn't relevant (and neither the min at -119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> My NH D15SE is good, but not that good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the current column is probably the most accurate as that is now and still running [email protected], so about 54°C on VRM.
> But the PCH seems very hot, and I'm not sure why?
> 
> Just to be totally transparent, I'm also doing a backup on a network drive, so maybe that could be due to reading from SSD?
> But to be honest, I think that even when kind of idle I see a high PCH temp, maybe it's just normal?


My pch is 45-46°C at idle and doesn't change much under load. I am however on water so the gpu doesnt throw heat all over it, and my case is horizontal with fans blowing down towards the mobo. Maybe someone else who folds (gup maybe) can see what their pch gets up to. If yours is just very hot could be that the heatsink is mounted poorly?


----------



## Benus74

I hope it's not the heatsink and that I don't have to repaste it









I've looked at previous screenshots I've done, and all of them show PCH very high, at +60°C, and right now I'm kind of idle (just downloading some stuff in the background) and I see the PCH stays around 62°C while all the other components are about 35°C to 40°C.

My GPU is mounted on the PCIe 3.0 x8_2 slot, and is right now at 48°C, which is my second highest temp in the rig.
Maybe the GPU is pushing some hot air on the chipset, but really, I doubt it would make it +60°C on idle









Just in case, how hard is it to reseat the heatsink on the chipset?


----------



## kazama

Hi, im on bios 0902, tomorrow i will receive gskills 3200 cl14 trident z rgb, i want to run it at 3200 and with 1700x oced to 4 or 4.1.

I see various bios on the first port, since 079 agesa version included, what is the best bios to flash to my specs?


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> I hope it's not the heatsink and that I don't have to repaste it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've looked at previous screenshots I've done, and all of them show PCH very high, at +60°C, and right now I'm kind of idle (just downloading some stuff in the background) and I see the PCH stays around 62°C while all the other components are about 35°C to 40°C.
> 
> My GPU is mounted on the PCIe 3.0 x8_2 slot, and is right now at 48°C, which is my second highest temp in the rig.
> Maybe the GPU is pushing some hot air on the chipset, but really, I doubt it would make it +60°C on idle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case, how hard is it to reseat the heatsink on the chipset?


I sit between 54-55°C at idle as well as after a few minutes of RB stress. I wouldn't worry about that too much tbh.

What does the +1.05V Chipset voltage read? Edit: nevermind, saw you screenshot.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazama*
> 
> Hi, im on bios 0902, tomorrow i will receive gskills 3200 cl14 trident z rgb, i want to run it at 3200 and with 1700x oced to 4 or 4.1.
> 
> I see various bios on the first port, since 079 agesa version included, what is the best bios to flash to my specs?


Assuming the kit is 2x8GB, you should be fine with either 1002, 0079, 0081 or 0082. That is as long as your CPU is capable of running the memory at 3200, because there are CPUs that actually pose the limit for memory speed.

If you're having trouble getting it to run at 3200 you can try 0083, as that will run the RAM at T2 instead of T1.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> I hope it's not the heatsink and that I don't have to repaste it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've looked at previous screenshots I've done, and all of them show PCH very high, at +60°C, and right now I'm kind of idle (just downloading some stuff in the background) and I see the PCH stays around 62°C while all the other components are about 35°C to 40°C.
> 
> My GPU is mounted on the PCIe 3.0 x8_2 slot, and is right now at 48°C, which is my second highest temp in the rig.
> Maybe the GPU is pushing some hot air on the chipset, but really, I doubt it would make it +60°C on idle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case, how hard is it to reseat the heatsink on the chipset?


I thought mine was running hot at about 45°(indle)-55°C(loads). But then again it is only about 20°C ambient in my computer room right now. In a few months that's gonna be +10° more.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> Assuming the kit is 2x8GB, you should be fine with either 1002, 0079, 0081 or 0082. That is as long as your CPU is capable of running the memory at 3200, because there are CPUs that actually pose the limit for memory speed.
> 
> If you're having trouble getting it to run at 3200 you can try 0083, as that will run the RAM at T2 instead of T1.
> I thought mine was running hot at about 45°(indle)-55°C(loads). But then again it is only about 20°C ambient in my computer room right now. In a few months that's gonna be +10° more.


Wow you guys getting some hot PCH temps, it has to be the gpu then. Even playing some Rainbow Six Siege my PCH only got up to 48°C and it doesn't vary wildly either its usually around the 40s. Im on water as well but my gpu heatsink does sit directly on the pch heatsink so who knows. Maybe my sensor is faulty haha.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> I hope it's not the heatsink and that I don't have to repaste it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've looked at previous screenshots I've done, and all of them show PCH very high, at +60°C, and right now I'm kind of idle (just downloading some stuff in the background) and I see the PCH stays around 62°C while all the other components are about 35°C to 40°C.
> 
> My GPU is mounted on the PCIe 3.0 x8_2 slot, and is right now at 48°C, which is my second highest temp in the rig.
> Maybe the GPU is pushing some hot air on the chipset, but really, I doubt it would make it +60°C on idle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case, how hard is it to reseat the heatsink on the chipset?


Two screws in the back and thats it, youd have to take the mobo off again though thats the only pain.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Wow you guys getting some hot PCH temps, it has to be the gpu then. Even playing some Rainbow Six Siege my PCH only got up to 48°C and it doesn't vary wildly either its usually around the 40s. Im on water as well but my gpu heatsink does sit directly on the pch heatsink so who knows. Maybe my sensor is faulty haha.


Yep, you are right. It must be the GPU. I just started Prime to see if it raises PCH temp but it doesn't. Running Heaven though let's it slowly go up.

EDIT: After ~10mins of running Heaven it moved from 45°C in the beginning to now 55°C.


----------



## Timur Born

Switching from the Microsoft to Asmedia USB 3.1 driver might have helped. I will have to test this more thoroughly later this week.


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> I sit between 54-55°C at idle as well as after a few minutes of RB stress. I wouldn't worry about that too much tbh.
> 
> What does the +1.05V Chipset voltage read? Edit: nevermind, saw you screenshot.


54-55, that's not bad, I've shutdown the computer for a few minutes to let it cool down, then restarted, when to windows and checked HWinfo, and I'm already at 57°C while typing (I was already at about 55°C when windows was loaded).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> I thought mine was running hot at about 45°(indle)-55°C(loads). But then again it is only about 20°C ambient in my computer room right now. In a few months that's gonna be +10° more.


Here too the ambient is not that high around 22°C, but yeah, this summer it's going to be more about 28 to 30°C... this is kind of scary








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Wow you guys getting some hot PCH temps, it has to be the gpu then. Even playing some Rainbow Six Siege my PCH only got up to 48°C and it doesn't vary wildly either its usually around the 40s. Im on water as well but my gpu heatsink does sit directly on the pch heatsink so who knows. Maybe my sensor is faulty haha.


I'm also thinking that the GPU can be part of the problem but after rebooting it stays at 45°C, so it can't give it such an increase, can it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Two screws in the back and thats it, youd have to take the mobo off again though thats the only pain.


And if I've to reseat the chipset then having to pull everything out of the rig (even though there isn't much in it







) is really not what I want








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> Yep, you are right. It must be the GPU. I just started Prime to see if it raises PCH temp but it doesn't. Running Heaven though let's it slowly go up.
> 
> EDIT: After ~10mins of running Heaven it moved from 45°C in the beginning to now 55°C.


I'm wondering how bad it will go if I run Heaven, I'll download it and try a bit later to see if I reach above 70°C.

Thanks all for sharing +REP to all.


----------



## ElmerF

Quote:


> Did anyone have an issue with their NVMe Drive where it would detect just fine on system power on boot, yet after OS restart you'd be dropped straight into BIOS because your drive isn't detected? OCZ RD400 here, really have no clue what the issue is. And it's repeatable - first boot everything is fine, restart from windows > drive not detected.


Quote:


> This has happened to me a few times too (still on BIOS 0902) with a normal SATA SSD (Samsung 850). I've found powering off fully (flick switch on PSU and wait 5-10s) gets it working again.
> Edit: Just noticed you said it is repeatable for you, it isn't for me. Most of the time it's fine but I think I've triggered it when changing BIOS settings.


Finally! Thought it was just my board! At least one boot out of three will lose the SATA HD drive list, but for me the NVMe drive is ALWAYS detected, and sometimes will be swapped in as the primary boot drive. Whenever this happens, my clock shifts ahead 4 hours. I just drop into the bios reset the clock and hit F10 and everything is fine for the next 1 to 2 boots. It has changed behavior slightly (I'm on 082). Used to swap in the NVMe drive as the boot drive and forget the rest of the list. Now it remembers whatever drive is set as the primary boot drive but forgets the remainder of the drives. I assume I'm one of the few that uses Linux grub boot from the primary drive, so I easily see the disappearing list since grub can't boot to any other drive - just primary. I assume most people are just booting to a primary drive period, and that's probably Windows. I don't think Windows is the culprit - my money is on an Asus bios problem - and I think Asus is pretty much fixated on temps and memory problems.


----------



## wolfpack122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Anyone else having I/O errors with the Asmedia based USB 3.1 ports?


Try some of the newer Asmedia drivers: http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php?option=com_remository&func=select&id=19&orderby=2&page=3&lang=en
I'm using 1.16.45.1 but I only tested it with USB 3.0 devices.


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @geoxile
> 
> I would use this.
> 
> There is also another method/link to thread with good info in OP of thread in my sig, section *RAM Info / Data Fabric (DFICLK) / Memory Stability testing* > *Memory Stability testing*.


So use HCI on Windows and the google test on linux? I did test it on HCI and memtest86+ previously. But that was at a lower OC and stock respectively. Now I'm at 3.8GHz @ 1.4V

But I'd still like to know about memtest86+ even if it's after the fact. Because I'm concerned about the temps.


----------



## kazama

Thank f1LL, will try 0.82 then.If dont look stable will flash 0.83


----------



## malitze

@Benus74 I kept HWiNFO running while gaming a bit to observer, PCH goes up to 60°C here and considering the inside of your case seems to be quite a bit warmer your temps are pretty much in line with mine.


----------



## nersty

** I have searched the thread and found various answers to these questions, but 900+ pages is a lot to keep track of. I've tried most of them but figured I'd ask anyways. **

1) The cold boot. I've tried everything from changing SOC to setting the vram voltages (boot/normal) independently. If the machine is drained off power for any duration (you can replicated this by unplugging and holding in the power for a couple of seconds) I get back to back power-offs and after 2 or 3 of these I boot, but the ram OC has been reverted. A reboot fixes this. Are there any universal solutions for this yet?

2) Fan smashing. Due to the +20C offset the 1800x reports back, when I OC I often pass the threshold of 75C reported (which I believe is actually 55C). This forces all my fans to 100%. It seems to be hard coded in the bios (I got an out of range error when I changed this value) that passing 75C reported => 100% fan usage. Even at 1.45V I am under 65C. Is there any way to override this other than moving my PMW splitter to a different header? I don't want the fans running at max for any reason as I am gaining almost nothing out of it other than noise.









3) I may just be unlucky, but is not being able to be stable at 4Ghz @ less than 1.44V (1.39V under load) normal for a 1800x?

Thanks and sorry for the dumb and probably answered questions.

[Edit fixed a typo]


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nersty*
> 
> ** I have searched the thread and found various answers to these questions, but 900+ pages is a lot to keep track of. I've tried most of them but figured I'd ask anyways. **
> 
> 3) I may just be unlucky, but is not being able to be stable at 4Ghz @ less than 1.44V (1.39V under load) normal for a 1800x?
> 
> Thanks and sorry for the dumb and probably answered questions. ><
> 
> [Edit fixed a typo]


I think only the golden are getting 4ghz stable at under 1.4. I see mostly 1.45v for 4.


----------



## gupsterg

@Benus74

3x [email protected] runs screenies, HWiNFO logs, my rig setup in this post, PCH max 50°C.

@geoxile

No idea how you would gain temps whilst using MemTest86+ booted off an USB/ISO, etc.

I use HCI Memtest even on OC.


----------



## YpsiNine

No one else really experiencing the S3 Standby/Sleep problem that I posted about earlier? It is really frustrating.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YpsiNine*
> 
> No one else really experiencing the S3 Standby/Sleep problem that I posted about earlier? It is really frustrating.


Hello

Test with all default settings. That will eliminate a lot of variables.


----------



## 1nterceptor

Hi guys, i'm having trouble with my ram. Before this morning when i flashed 0083, i coulden't even boot with 2 sticks - only with 1. My ram is G.Skill Ripjaws V F4-3000C15D-8GVGB. Acording to Aida, it is dual rank ram with Samsung chips. I got it way before i bought CH6 and Ryzen so i coulden't know there will be issues... Anyway, with 1 stick of ram in 2nd slot (from left to right) everything works just fine. When i add another stick in the 4th slot the mbo boots really slow and bios only shows 8Gb of total memory







. When i log into windows cpu-z shows 16Gb of ram, system also shows 16Gb of ram but only 7,93Gb usable







. What can i do besides selling my ram and buying another more compatible kit?


----------



## gupsterg

@Benus74

Some more PCH temperature screenies. All are with side panel on, has a minor mesh mod on side.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Room temp ~22°C, each run was one after the other. x264 max 48°C, Y-Cruncher max 48°C, RB max 50°C



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Will be doing some 3DM13 loops, so will get the data for that.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YpsiNine*
> 
> No one else really experiencing the S3 Standby/Sleep problem that I posted about earlier? It is really frustrating.


Mine doesn't even get that far. Mine just gives me a blank screen and a code 55. Mine frequently does not wake from sleep!


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> 54-55, that's not bad, I've shutdown the computer for a few minutes to let it cool down, then restarted, when to windows and checked HWinfo, and I'm already at 57°C while typing (I was already at about 55°C when windows was loaded).
> Here too the ambient is not that high around 22°C, but yeah, this summer it's going to be more about 28 to 30°C... this is kind of scary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also thinking that the GPU can be part of the problem but after rebooting it stays at 45°C, so it can't give it such an increase, can it?
> And if I've to reseat the chipset then having to pull everything out of the rig (even though there isn't much in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) is really not what I want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering how bad it will go if I run Heaven, I'll download it and try a bit later to see if I reach above 70°C.
> 
> Thanks all for sharing +REP to all.


I'm running 3 x [email protected] on GPU and 16 x WCG 24/7.

My temps are CPU 42c, MB 40c, CPU Socket 57c, T4 57c, T5 57C, T6 57c.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YpsiNine*
> 
> No one else really experiencing the S3 Standby/Sleep problem that I posted about earlier? It is really frustrating.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Mine doesn't even get that far. Mine just gives me a blank screen and a code 55. Mine frequently does not wake from sleep!
Click to expand...

UEFI 0902, Win 7 Pro x64 fresh install with all updates, AMD website chipset/video drivers. Rig when went to "Sleep" would wake with not going into OS, Win 7 would boot as if failed boot ie menu where it ask do you wish to launch windows or repair.

UEFI 0082, Win 10 Pro x64 Creators Edition ISO, installed fresh yesterday, AMD website chipset/video drivers. Nothing to do with "sleep" altered in UEFI, AMD CBS > C-States is enabled (if that's a factor), 3.8GHz PState 0 OC with 3200MHz C14.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Just watched a video of Chew overclocking a CH6 with 32gb with very impressive results as far as clock and memory speeds. I noticed though that one of the first things he does is set pcie to gen1. What kind of penalty does gen1 have on NVMe m.2 drives and video cards?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAiW3IO-cIQ&feature=youtu.be
> 
> If you are not familiar with who he is, he has been very successful in the pro overclocking community.


I don't care if he is a pro or not, but if he left them at auto they would go to gen 2 anyways.
That said, I am running 117 BCLK and they drop to Gen 2.
Then I manually go and change the PCIe 1080 card and the Samsung 960 Nvme back to GEN 3.
And guess what? Both my gpu and nvme drive are 100% stable and error free. No reason to take a
performance hit. Maybe going BCLKs real high like 130 and up you need GEN 2 or 1, but not at 117
or his at 122 or whatever he was at.


----------



## nycgtr

At 120 I can force gen3 on both gpus. However, It aint stable for crap the moment I push both cards to max utilization.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nersty*
> 
> ** I have searched the thread and found various answers to these questions, but 900+ pages is a lot to keep track of. I've tried most of them but figured I'd ask anyways. **
> 
> 1) The cold boot. I've tried everything from changing SOC to setting the vram voltages (boot/normal) independently. If the machine is drained off power for any duration (you can replicated this by unplugging and holding in the power for a couple of seconds) I get back to back power-offs and after 2 or 3 of these I boot, but the ram OC has been reverted. A reboot fixes this. Are there any universal solutions for this yet?
> 
> 2) Fan smashing. Due to the +20C offset the 1800x reports back, when I OC I often pass the threshold of 75C reported (which I believe is actually 55C). This forces all my fans to 100%. It seems to be hard coded in the bios (I got an out of range error when I changed this value) that passing 75C reported => 100% fan usage. Even at 1.45V I am under 65C. Is there any way to override this other than moving my PMW splitter to a different header? I don't want the fans running at max for any reason as I am gaining almost nothing out of it other than noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) I may just be unlucky, but is not being able to be stable at 4Ghz @ less than 1.44V (1.39V under load) normal for a 1800x?
> 
> Thanks and sorry for the dumb and probably answered questions.
> 
> [Edit fixed a typo]


Depends on your definition of stable. My 1800X is at 1.45v LLC 3 to be IBT stable. It could probably be at 1.42-3 to be stable with everything else but IBT.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> At 120 I can force gen3 on both gpus. However, It aint stable for crap the moment I push both cards to max utilization.


I was playing Mass Effect at 98% gpu utilization for hours last night at 117 BCLK 100% stable. So maybe 120 is the threshold or maybe SLI running 2 cards is the issue. I thought with an Nvme and 2 gpus you were automatically forced to Gen 2 anyways. Very small performance hit.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I was playing Mass Effect at 98% gpu utilization for hours last night at 117 BCLK 100% stable. So maybe 120 is the threshold or maybe SLI running 2 cards is the issue. I thought with an Nvme and 2 gpus you were automatically forced to Gen 2 anyways. Very small performance hit.


I am sure I would most likely not have issues with just 1 gpu.


----------



## gupsterg

@YpsiNine @hughjazz44

I know my post not very helpful, it only shows working example







.

Have you guys noted some error in event viewer being logged when say entering "sleep" / after crashed boot, etc? Which may help Elmor, Praz or Raja to give insight on "sleep" issue.


----------



## YpsiNine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> UEFI 0902, Win 7 Pro x64 fresh install with all updates, AMD website chipset/video drivers. Rig when went to "Sleep" would wake with not going into OS, Win 7 would boot as if failed boot ie menu where it ask do you wish to launch windows or repair.
> 
> UEFI 0082, Win 10 Pro x64 Creators Edition ISO, installed fresh yesterday, AMD website chipset/video drivers. Nothing to do with "sleep" altered in UEFI, AMD CBS > C-States is enabled (if that's a factor), 3.8GHz PState 0 OC with 3200MHz C14.


Ok so it does work for you in Win 10. I did the exact same thing, I also reset everything in BIOS to default as per a suggestion, but it was the same problem. Something is wrong regarding S3.

When I tried to wake the computer I briefly saw "Windows has encountered an error" or something similar with a sad smiley face before it rebooted automatically.

So bottom line: No problem going into S3 but no way of waking it up without going directly into a reboot.


----------



## y0bailey

UPDATE to more NVMe frustrations. My last post was about upgrading to W10 Creators update tanking m NMVe write speeds.

Clean install W10 creators update off USB drive = no more problems, and I didn't even have to install any non-default W10 NVMe drivers. My write speed issues were addressed in the W10 creators update?

Regardless, I'm happy. I've reformatted this computer like 5 times in the few weeks I've had it, and that is annoying. But at least I'm making progress.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YpsiNine*
> 
> Ok so it does work for you in Win 10. I did the exact same thing, I also reset everything in BIOS to default as per a suggestion, but it was the same problem. Something is wrong regarding S3.
> 
> When I tried to wake the computer I briefly saw "Windows has encountered an error" or something similar with a sad smiley face before it rebooted automatically.
> 
> So bottom line: No problem going into S3 but no way of waking it up without going directly into a reboot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @YpsiNine @hughjazz44
> 
> I know my post not very helpful, it only shows working example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *Have you guys noted some error in event viewer being logged when say entering "sleep" / after crashed boot, etc?* Which may help Elmor, Praz or Raja to give insight on "sleep" issue.


Bold text is to highlight a suggestion I placed in a later post.


----------



## sr1030nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwiperNoSwiping*
> 
> Did anyone have an issue with their NVMe Drive where it would detect just fine on system power on boot, yet after OS restart you'd be dropped straight into BIOS because your drive isn't detected? OCZ RD400 here, really have no clue what the issue is. And it's repeatable - first boot everything is fine, restart from windows > drive not detected.
> P.S.: 0083 bios currently, had the same issue on 2 previous versions.


Half the time the bios doesn't see my m.2 drive, always boots fine unless I play with bclk.
Never had an issue detecting my sata ssd.


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> @Benus74 I kept HWiNFO running while gaming a bit to observer, PCH goes up to 60°C here and considering the inside of your case seems to be quite a bit warmer your temps are pretty much in line with mine.


I've just done 1 hour of Ghost Recon, and my PCH went up to 70°C.
I'm really starting to worry about it, I know it's supposed to be safe below 80°C, but still, it's kind of worrying that I seem to be the only one with such a high PCH.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Benus74
> 
> 3x [email protected] runs screenies, HWiNFO logs, my rig setup in this post, PCH max 50°C.
> 
> @geoxile
> 
> No idea how you would gain temps whilst using MemTest86+ booted off an USB/ISO, etc.
> 
> I use HCI Memtest even on OC.


That make me worry even more









Maybe I should clear CMOS and see what it does, maybe something is wrong with my OC, even though it's pretty "standard" PState 0 with mem OC









Thanks guys for trying this for me, +REP


----------



## Praz

G.Skill B-Die 4x8GB


----------



## sr1030nx

I've noticed my PCH seems to run a bit hot as well, usually hits a max of about 60C with 21C ambient.
I'm using 1 USB and 1x pcie lane for a SoundBlaster Z off the chipset, so it's obviously not overworked.
I also have multiple fans in front of the case that blow air across the entire height of the motherboard.


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> G.Skill B-Die 4x8GB


@Praz What tool output is that in the terminal?


----------



## Reikoji

meh disregard.


----------



## gupsterg

Nope YpsiNine on 0081.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YpsiNine*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have absolutely not gotten S3 Standby/Sleep to work. The computer goes fine into the mode, but I can never resume from it - all that happens is that the computer restarts and I am greeted with the Asus logo.
> 
> Anyone have any tips on how to fix this?
> 
> Fresh Win 10 Creators Update installation
> 
> Ryzen 1800X
> Crosshair VI Hero version 0081
> G.skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZR
> EVGA 850 P2


Trying a longer "Sleep"







.


----------



## OnSync

Not sure if I'm dreaming or smth, but I noticed on Cinebench that going from 083 to 082 seem to perform slightly slower. Same BIOS settings. Just RAM 2T > 1T.
On 083 = 1700-1709
On 082 = 1689-1690


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> @Praz What tool output is that in the terminal?


Hello

The memory testing utility? If so it is GSAT (Google's Stressapp Test). More info is in the first post of the thread linked below.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-ddr4-z170-z270-and-x99-24-7-memory-stability-thread


----------



## digitalfrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> Do you think having PCH at 66°C something to worry about?


I don't think so. I you look into AiSuite3, max PCH temperature is 100°. Mine goes to ~ 71° when gaming since it's right next to the graphics card and that's actually a good thing since I use this to control my front intake fans







.

For reference I have an overclocked 290X, so there's quite a lot of heat being swirled around the PCH by the GPU fans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YpsiNine*
> 
> No one else really experiencing the S3 Standby/Sleep problem that I posted about earlier? It is really frustrating.


I also have problems with sleep. Waking the PC with spacebar works only sometimes. I also use WoL a lot - works everytime, but sometimes with either wake method (spacebar, power button, wol) all I get is a black screen.

Especially frustrating when I'm at work and want to do something on the home PC. It'll then sit there in the black screen until I come home and press reset.


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalfrost*
> 
> I don't think so. I you look into AiSuite3, max PCH temperature is 100°. Mine goes to ~ 71° when gaming since it's right next to the graphics card and that's actually a good thing since I use this to control my front intake fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I hope you're right, but I've had the impression so far that everyone was having much lower PCH temp than me.
In fact I've cross-posted on the asus forum to see what people think about it there.

If yours goes up to 71°C then at least I don't feel alone anymore









I've done a clear CMOS and I'm running factory default, and after running [email protected] for about 30 minutes the PCH went up to 64°C.
Then I've put my fans at 100% speed and the PCH went down to 52°C, then I kept on IDLE and it's now back to 58°C after about 30 minutes on IDLE.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







So maybe my cooling isn't enough and I should get my fan case blowing more air, but I'd like to get a quiet rig, and the case fan at 100°C isn't what I call quiet









At least now I know that my OC has nothing to do with those high PCH temps as I'm getting back to my PCH on IDLE when I was at 3.9 Ghz.

Thanks for your info, at least I'll be able to sleep better tonight not having to worry too much being the only one with this high PCH


----------



## BUFUMAN

Hi,

i have the same problem with my PCH temp!
My GPU covers the whole SB (Zotac 1080 AMP Edition) there is no space to cool it. I use the Fans from GPU with minimum 30% Fan Speed. to cool it down.

Which PCIE Slot is also useable for the GPU?

Did someone notice that the DRAM Voltage on Auto @ 3200Mhz is at 1,417V. If i fix the Value @1,35V , Ai Suite, HWinfo show me the same value 1,417V.

My Mainbooard has on every Voltage at least 0,05+Offset (PLL. DDR,SOC Vcore..



Sry for my english mates









Cya and thank you.


----------



## Benus74

That could be something to try, putting a minimum fan speed of something like 300 RPM on my GPU fan, but I don't see a way to control that from the Fan control.
I've got a GTX 1060 MSI Gaming X 6G, and I haven't found the software yet to configure it.

I'm more and more convinced that my issue is due to my cooling capabilities, and because the GPU use a 0 RPM fan below 60°C, it make it perfect for a quiet system, but then it makes everything around it (including PCH) hotter.

I'll try this tomorrow as it's starting to get late here, and I'm reinstalling my ubuntu since windows installation killed it


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwiperNoSwiping*
> 
> Did anyone have an issue with their NVMe Drive where it would detect just fine on system power on boot, yet after OS restart you'd be dropped straight into BIOS because your drive isn't detected? OCZ RD400 here, really have no clue what the issue is. And it's repeatable - first boot everything is fine, restart from windows > drive not detected.
> P.S.: 0083 bios currently, had the same issue on 2 previous versions.


I have a 960 EVO, I have not seen that behavior.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> That could be something to try, putting a minimum fan speed of something like 300 RPM on my GPU fan, but I don't see a way to control that from the Fan control.
> I've got a GTX 1060 MSI Gaming X 6G, and I haven't found the software yet to configure it.
> 
> I'm more and more convinced that my issue is due to my cooling capabilities, and because the GPU use a 0 RPM fan below 60°C, it make it perfect for a quiet system, but then it makes everything around it (including PCH) hotter.
> 
> I'll try this tomorrow as it's starting to get late here, and I'm reinstalling my ubuntu since windows installation killed it


MSI afterburner for gpu fan speed control and other things is one choice, if you havent tried that already.


----------



## BlazingNanites

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I have a 960 EVO, I have not seen that behavior.


Windowas 10 does not recognize the format delivered by SAMSUNG in the 960 NVMe drives. It does not transfer the "system" properly. You need to delete the partition and create it via Windows

This was discovered by Asus when I built


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazingNanites*
> 
> Windowas 10 does not recognize the format delivered by SAMSUNG in the 960 NVMe drives. It does not transfer the "system" properly. You need to delete the partition and create it via Windows
> 
> This was discovered by Asus when I built


I have a 2x 960 evo, I installed win 10 and only thing I had to do was make sure it was gpt. However, it kept dropping the 850 pro I had on earlier bios revisions.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> MSI afterburner for gpu fan speed control and other things is one choice, if you havent tried that already.


I used 30%Fan speed up to 40° use Afterburner or another tool to setup ur fan speed. I dont like cooked hardware







there should allways be some little breath of air.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> That could be something to try, putting a minimum fan speed of something like 300 RPM on my GPU fan, but I don't see a way to control that from the Fan control.
> I've got a GTX 1060 MSI Gaming X 6G, and I haven't found the software yet to configure it.
> 
> I'm more and more convinced that my issue is due to my cooling capabilities, and because the GPU use a 0 RPM fan below 60°C, it make it perfect for a quiet system, but then it makes everything around it (including PCH) hotter.
> 
> I'll try this tomorrow as it's starting to get late here, and I'm reinstalling my ubuntu since windows installation killed it


Your Noctua is a darn good cooler, or are you referring to general case cooling to get more air moving that GPU heat out?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> I've just done 1 hour of Ghost Recon, and my PCH went up to 70°C.
> I'm really starting to worry about it, I know it's supposed to be safe below 80°C, but still, it's kind of worrying that I seem to be the only one with such a high PCH.
> That make me worry even more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should clear CMOS and see what it does, maybe something is wrong with my OC, even though it's pretty "standard" PState 0 with mem OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys for trying this for me, +REP


All ya'lls PCH's temps are too dang high. Highest mine's gotten is 45c playing DOOM, idling 35 otherwise. I'm actually unsure of how high its gotten in the past, ive not really watched it, but now i will.

if any consolation, my VRM temp has gotten up to 80c







.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> All ya'lls PCH's temps are too dang high. Highest mine's gotten is 45c playing DOOM, idling 35 otherwise. I'm actually unsure of how high its gotten in the past, ive not really watched it, but now i will.
> 
> if any consolation, my VRM temp has gotten up to 80c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Mine idles almost the same as my gaming temps so not a biggie. My VRMs however usually stay under 60°C


----------



## nersty

Does HwInfo account for the +20 offset on the 1(7/8)00x? There is about a 20C difference between RM and HWinfo. A quick search of the thread didn't help much. Thanks!

Edit:

Found the info here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/9460#post_26018107

TCtl: reported
Tdie: minus the offset.


----------



## XEKong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> Is this a SATA drive? If so try a different SATA cable. That error could occur if there's a signaling problem with the connectors/cable.


Yanked the drives and put them on new cables after games were crashing because of the reset. The only other possible issue is the 2 sdd's are on the same leg as 6 Corsair fans. I don't know if that could be drawing too much power. And of all the crap I save, I can't find any other sets of sata power cables for my HX1000.


----------



## goncalossilva

Today I finally picked up my DMM and measured the vcore at the back of the socket, only to find 1.49V while running IBT AVX. Rebooted into the BIOS and measured again, now 1.52V.

Since my 1800X is running with offset -0.0625 with LLC 3 I thought LLC might be involved, so I quickly dialed it back to Auto and re-measured... 1.51V.

After this, I ditched offset mode and used a manual voltage of 1.375. Re-measured 1.54V.

Somewhat in panic, I cleared CMOS (twice) and loaded the default settings. In the BIOS, it now read 1.64V.










So... either:

My 1800x is faulty
My C6H is faulty
My DMM is faulty
I'm missing something
I'm hoping for any of the last 2. Will try to borrow a DMM and re-test.

TL;DR: 1800X on a CH6, in the BIOS screen:

Offset -0.0625, LLC 3, measured 1.52V
Offset -0.0625, LLC Auto, measured 1.51V
Manual 1.375, LLC Auto, measured 1.54V
Everything default, measured 1.64V


----------



## nycgtr

NIghtmare board. Suddenly getting crashes and 08 this week. Might have to roll back to 1002.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> Today I finally picked up my DMM and measured the vcore at the back of the socket, only to find 1.49V while running IBT AVX. Rebooted into the BIOS and measured again, now 1.52V.
> 
> Since my 1800X is running with offset -0.0625 with LLC 3 I thought LLC might be involved, so I quickly dialed it back to Auto and re-measured... 1.51V.
> 
> After this, I ditched offset mode and used a manual voltage of 1.375. Re-measured 1.54V.
> 
> Somewhat in panic, I cleared CMOS (twice) and loaded the default settings. In the BIOS, it now read 1.64V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... either:
> 
> My 1800x is faulty
> My C6H is faulty
> My DMM is faulty
> I'm missing something
> I'm hoping for any of the last 2. Will try to borrow a DMM and re-test.
> 
> TL;DR: 1800X on a CH6, in the BIOS screen:
> 
> Offset -0.0625, LLC 3, measured 1.52V
> Offset -0.0625, LLC Auto, measured 1.51V
> Manual 1.375, LLC Auto, measured 1.54V
> Everything default, measured 1.64V


I take it measured voltage with DMM is higher than readouts in bios/windows?


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> All ya'lls PCH's temps are too dang high. Highest mine's gotten is 45c playing DOOM, idling 35 otherwise. I'm actually unsure of how high its gotten in the past, ive not really watched it, but now i will.
> if any consolation, my VRM temp has gotten up to 80c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Mine idles almost the same as my gaming temps so not a biggie. My VRMs however usually stay under 60°C


What might be affecting the PCH temperature? Mind idles at 41C and hit 58C after about 20 minutes of playing DOOM.
VRMs never got warmer than 36C. In fact none of the other sensors did, other than the CPU. (64 Tclt/44 Tdie)


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> What might be affecting the PCH temperature? Mind idles at 41C and hit 58C after about 20 minutes of playing DOOM.
> VRMs never got warmer than 36C. In fact none of the other sensors did, other than the CPU. (64 Tclt/44 Tdie)


The hot air that your GPU is blowing on it.


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I take it measured voltage with DMM is higher than readouts in bios/windows?


Much higher. On my regular setup (1 above) BIOS switches between 1.373 and 1.395. In hwinfo, Vcore shows pretty much the same behavior while SVI2 hovers around 1.350~1.356V.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> Much higher. On my regular setup (1 above) BIOS switches between 1.373 and 1.395. In hwinfo, Vcore shows pretty much the same behavior while SVI2 hovers around 1.350~1.356V.


Have you checked the Probeit points?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> Much higher. On my regular setup (1 above) BIOS switches between 1.373 and 1.395. In hwinfo, Vcore shows pretty much the same behavior while SVI2 hovers around 1.350~1.356V.


What kind of multi-meter? I'd be more suspect of it than the motherboard, especially if SVI2 is consistent with what you have in BIOS.


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Have you checked the Probeit points?


Not yet. My case is in a somewhat inconvenient place (the right side is easily accessible, but the left isn't). Tomorrow I'll measure it and report back








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> What kind of multi-meter? I'd be more suspect of it than the motherboard, especially if SVI2 is consistent with what you have in BIOS.


It's a Range RE830D. Unsure if it's any good to be honest. SVI2 is slightly lower than what I see in the BIOS, about 0.02/0.03 less.


----------



## XEKong

Changing the cables did not help the sata reset.

I changed hot plug to enabled in the bios, we will see if that might help. I am trying to remember if this just started with the creators update.


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> The hot air that your GPU is blowing on it.


Makes sense, I guess. The GPU hit 62C in DOOM.
Should I be considering a reference GPU next time around? I've always preferred cards that vent out the back of the case anyway, they just don't seem to clock as high.


----------



## finalheaven

My VRM idles at about 37 and goes to 51 during gaming load. However, my PCH is 56 at idle and goes to 69 at gaming load. My PCH seems way too high...


----------



## F3r0x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> I have this exact kit and it runs fine at 3200 14-14-14-14-34-1T on the C6H board. It'll run at rated speed when they finally add faster RAM settings into the BIOS in a few months.


I have that Exact kit in my C6H with a 1700x on bios 1001 and for the life of me cannot get it to run 3200 MHz. Its running great right now at 2666 14-14-14-14-34. Any suggestions? What settings are you running to get those speeds? Ive tried CPU soc at 1.15v and dram at 1.35v. Pretty much everything else in bios is on auto.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3r0x*
> 
> I have that Exact kit in my C6H with a 1700x on bios 1001 and for the life of me cannot get it to run 3200 MHz. Its running great right now at 2666 14-14-14-14-34. Any suggestions? What settings are you running to get those speeds? Ive tried CPU soc at 1.15v and dram at 1.35v. Pretty much everything else in bios is on auto.


Have you tried overclocking one stick at a time to see if there is a bad stick.


----------



## wolfpack122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3r0x*
> 
> I have that Exact kit in my C6H with a 1700x on bios 1001 and for the life of me cannot get it to run 3200 MHz. Its running great right now at 2666 14-14-14-14-34. Any suggestions? What settings are you running to get those speeds? Ive tried CPU soc at 1.15v and dram at 1.35v. Pretty much everything else in bios is on auto.


First lower your timings and set SoC voltage to 1.2 then save and reboot. Try 22-22-22-22-60 for example.
Then set DRAM and DRAM VBoot to 1.4 and VDDP to 1.2, save and reboot.
Now set memory frequency to 3200, save and reboot.
If it accepts 3200 start tightening the timings one a time starting with the CAS. Enter even numbers only.
Now try lowering the DRAM and DRAM VBoot voltage until you find the minimum voltage needed for the board to train at 3200. Do the same for the SoC and VDDP voltages.

If the board doesn't accept 3200 your other option is to increase the BCLK. At 2666 you will need a BCLK of 120 to get 3200 for example.
If you don't want to overclock the BCLK, try one of the beta bios' found in the OP.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Who recognized that the amd chipset driver is not installing SATA an Usb driver. They stay stock with Microsoft driver.


----------



## wolfpack122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> Who recognized that the amd chipset driver is not installing SATA an Usb driver. They stay stock with Microsoft driver.


Not sure why the installer doesn't install AMD's SATA drivers but I never had any issue with the ones from Microsoft.
Anyway, you can manually install the AMD driver through Device Manager, just extract the drivers' exe file using 7zip and point Device Manager to it.


----------



## alucardis666




----------



## Phoenix85

Not sure why the installer doesn't install AMD's SATA drivers but I never had any issue with the ones from Microsoft.
Anyway, you can manually install the AMD driver through Device Manager, just extract the drivers' exe file using 7zip and point Device Manager to it.

Can you help me with that?

Point it to the folder Chipset\Packages\Drivers\SBDrv\SB7xx\RAID\W764A or ???

My USB Controller shows
AsMedia extensible Host Controller (1.0) Microsoft is that right?


----------



## wolfpack122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenix85*
> 
> Not sure why the installer doesn't install AMD's SATA drivers but I never had any issue with the ones from Microsoft.
> Anyway, you can manually install the AMD driver through Device Manager, just extract the drivers' exe file using 7zip and point Device Manager to it.
> 
> Can you help me with that?
> 
> Point it to the folder Chipset\Packages\Drivers\SBDrv\SB7xx\RAID\W764A or ???
> 
> My USB Controller shows
> AsMedia extensible Host Controller (1.0) Microsoft is that right?


It's better if you just run the installer. Only do manual installs if the installer doesn't install everything it's supposed to or if you want to force a specific driver version.
The Microsoft SATA driver works just fine.

If you want updated ASMedia USB drivers look here: http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php?option=com_remository&func=select&id=19&orderby=2&page=3&lang=en
The ones on ASUS' website are version 1.16.38.1.


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Moar info, I individually probed all MLCC's:
> 
> Red: VCORE
> Green: VSOC
> Blue: IMC/DRAM? Read 1.35V
> Yellow: PLL? Read 1.8xxV
> Purple: VDDP? Read 0.892V
> Light Blue: Couldn't definitively figure out
> 
> Any that I didn't cover in this picture, I didn't have the balls to try to get my probes in there to get a measurement.


Where are you grounding your DMM? Got some weird readings yesterday and I'm thinking I might not have grounded properly. Should each probe be on each side of the MLCC?


----------



## wolfpack122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> Where are you grounding your DMM? Got some weird readings yesterday and I'm thinking I might not have grounded properly.


You simply place the probes on each side of the resistor. If you get a funny reading just switch the probes around.


----------



## skullbringer

After the data corruption issues due to 3600+ ram oc, I did a complete Win10 reinstall.

After all driver and update installations, I manually tirggered the creators update to be completely up to date. After the cu installer was done, the system rebooted and then got stuck in postcode 8. ***

Rebooted again, still postcode 8. Ok, so booted into safe mode, rolled back the update, reboot, check for Windows update, retry creators update. After the installer is done, system reboots and gets postcode 8 again. W T F Rolled back again.

Anyone else seeing this? Running a Samsumg SM951 as boot drive.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I'm repeating myself, but I was ready to RMA too, until I tried this.
> 
> "I have some news on the Aura issue. I had tried uninstalling with control panel, and with CCleaner, and then cleaning the registry with the same program, but no success. In googling around on uninstalling Aura, I found a program called "Advanced Uninstaller PRO 12". I installed it, ran an uninstall of Aura 1.04.26 and a registry clean with the program. It did seem to find more files and references to fix. I then ran an install of Aura 1.04.29. It went a bit wonky and brought up the damn Doctor Dump thing, but then did install. I was not optimistic, but tried a startup of Aura and what do you know, it opened, showed the G.Skill RGB! I ran the calibration thing, and tried out some effects and now it all seems to work. I rebooted and opened it again, and still works. Some may be solved!"
> 
> So I would try uninstalling Aura with the "Advanced Uninstaller PRO 12".
> Reboot after.
> Install Aura 1.04.29.
> 
> See if it is a solve for you.


Tried above, Auro crashed within a half second after reinstallation after reboot. Removed again with Advanced Uninstaller, rebooted and now Aura hangs at 4% when trying to install (did this multiple times). I've never seen a program not install after it installed before several times - not sure what to do now.


----------



## wolfpack122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> After the data corruption issues due to 3600+ ram oc, I did a complete Win10 reinstall.
> 
> After all driver and update installations, I manually tirggered the creators update to be completely up to date. After the cu installer was done, the system rebooted and then got stuck in postcode 8. ***
> 
> Rebooted again, still postcode 8. Ok, so booted into safe mode, rolled back the update, reboot, check for Windows update, retry creators update. After the installer is done, system reboots and gets postcode 8 again. W T F Rolled back again.
> 
> Anyone else seeing this? Running a Samsumg SM951 as boot drive.


Download the ISO file from Microsoft with the Creators Update on it. I used that for my fresh install and never had any issues.
Link to download tool: https://www.microsoft.com/en-ca/software-download/windows10

Also be aware that you risk corrupting your boot drive when raising the BCLK and keeping the NVMe port at GEN3. Mine got corrupted at 104.8 BCLK while on GEN3 after restarting Windows.


----------



## gupsterg

@elmor

So just as an update.

UEFI 0079, 0081, 0082, tends to be 1st boot of the day borked boot







. I'd describe it as "hit'n'miss" sometimes an issue occurs others not.

For my CPU sample at UEFI defaults SOC is ~0.883V, manually setting it to 0.875V matches that. Like stated before went to 0.950V in UEFI for 3200MHz, passed a lot of "back to back" stability testing. Occasionally low loads/idle system would go Q-Code 8, going to 0.962V solved that IMO. Still had issues on boots on occasions, so went 0.975V. Pretty much OK but not 1st boot of the day, as described above.

Using VBOOT/VDIMM 1.35V = ~1.375V (+/- 0.005V) on ProbeIt point. As you are aware have F4-3200C14D-16GTZ Samsung B die confirmed via serial / SPD data.

Next borked boot gonna measure if RAM voltage is reset in underlined stage, maybe difficult as need to be prep'd and possibly know it gonna be a borked boot to be ready to read voltage via DMM







.

Press case power button > mobo power on > weird chirp from speaker straight away > mobo power down > mobo power up 3x post loop > clean beep denoting post.

Aware you may not be able to advise or do anything yet, but just wish to state "what's going on"







.

@majestynl

I can confirm today after borked boot, removing power to rig by switching PSU off at back. At underlined stage below, then using CMOSCLR and booting up. ProbeIt VCORE point reads ~1.330V (+/- 0.005V) and not ~1.5V, as on borked boot final stage bold text. As stated in Elmor's guide/other posts as power saving etc is not on when CPU in UEFI I reckon this is right.

Press case power button > mobo power on > weird chirp from speaker straight away > mobo power down > mobo power up 3x post loop > clean beep denoting post > *UEFI/DMM confirm ~1.5V on CPU VCORE*.

As now I switch off PC at underlined stage on borked boot, hoping CPU is not getting ~1.5V







.

My belief is within the blue text stages CPU would be getting voltage what was setup on last shutdown, then as failed boot has occurred/detected "AMD CBS" has reset itself but Asus section has not (ie Extreme Tweaker page) as seen before. So the underlined mobo power down stage is where due to this "reset" a power down is needed to apply the changes of ""AMD CBS" and the red text stage onwards, due to this "reset" is where CPU gets 1.5V.

Perhaps Elmor / team can confirm my hypothesis.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> Where are you grounding your DMM? Got some weird readings yesterday and I'm thinking I might not have grounded properly. Should each probe be on each side of the MLCC?


I used each negative of each MLCC I probed. Best way to get an accurate reading.


----------



## FloppyDrive

My voltages on my non-OC 1800x seem to be very erratic. I seems to average around 1.41 volts but often goes up to 1.5 and down to 1.23v. The C6H settings are all auto for my CPU, but it is showing as 3.7Ghz in cpuid/Ryzen Master and turbos to 4.1Ghz. My BIOS is 0083. I wonder if this is normal. I only intended to overclock my memory which is currently 32GB at 3200Mhz.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> My voltages on my non-OC 1800x seem to be very erratic. I seems to average around 1.41 volts but often goes up to 1.5 and down to 1.23v. The C6H settings are all auto for my CPU, but it is showing as 3.7Ghz in cpuid/Ryzen Master and turbos to 4.1Ghz. My BIOS is 0083. I wonder if this is normal. I only intended to overclock my memory which is currently 32GB at 3200Mhz.


Full stock will go up to 1.550 VCore to boost to 4.1 GHz on 2 cores dependent on workload. This is completely normal. Grab the latest version of HWiNFO64 and watch the individual core clocks and you'll see that the voltage spikes coincide with the boost frequency.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> So just as an update.
> 
> UEFI 0079, 0081, 0082, tends to be 1st boot of the day borked boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'd describe it as "hit'n'miss" sometimes an issue occurs others not.
> 
> For my CPU sample at UEFI defaults SOC is ~0.883V, manually setting it to 0.875V matches that. Like stated before went to 0.950V in UEFI for 3200MHz, passed a lot of "back to back" stability testing. Occasionally low loads/idle system would go Q-Code 8, going to 0.962V solved that IMO. Still had issues on boots on occasions, so went 0.975V. Pretty much OK but not 1st boot of the day, as described above.
> 
> Using VBOOT/VDIMM 1.35V = ~1.375V (+/- 0.005V) on ProbeIt point. As you are aware have F4-3200C14D-16GTZ Samsung B die confirmed via serial / SPD data.
> 
> Next borked boot gonna measure if RAM voltage is reset in underlined stage, maybe difficult as need to be prep'd and possibly know it gonna be a borked boot to be ready to read voltage via DMM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Press case power button > mobo power on > weird chirp from speaker straight away > mobo power down > mobo power up 3x post loop > clean beep denoting post.
> 
> Aware you may not be able to advise or do anything yet, but just wish to state "what's going on"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @majestynl
> 
> I can confirm today after borked boot, removing power to rig by switching PSU off at back. At underlined stage below, then using CMOSCLR and booting up. ProbeIt VCORE point reads ~1.330V (+/- 0.005V) and not ~1.5V, as on borked boot final stage bold text. As stated in Elmor's guide/other posts as power saving etc is not on when CPU in UEFI I reckon this is right.
> 
> Press case power button > mobo power on > weird chirp from speaker straight away > mobo power down > mobo power up 3x post loop > clean beep denoting post > *UEFI/DMM confirm ~1.5V on CPU VCORE*.
> 
> As now I switch off PC at underlined stage on borked boot, hoping CPU is not getting ~1.5V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> My belief is within the blue text stages CPU would be getting voltage what was setup on last shutdown, then as failed boot has occurred/detected "AMD CBS" has reset itself but Asus section has not (ie Extreme Tweaker page) as seen before. So the underlined mobo power down stage is where due to this "reset" a power down is needed to apply the changes of ""AMD CBS" and the red text stage onwards, due to this "reset" is where CPU gets 1.5V.
> 
> Perhaps Elmor / team can confirm my hypothesis.


We're aware of the cold boot issues, it's a platform problem and not specifically the C6H. I'll let you know when we have a solution.

And yes, you're right about the reason you're getting 1.5V (default VID + offset still in place). AMD has their own recovery procedure which is not playing nicely with ours. I believe I've explained this several times already.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Tried above, Auro crashed within a half second after reinstallation after reboot. Removed again with Advanced Uninstaller, rebooted and now Aura hangs at 4% when trying to install (did this multiple times). I've never seen a program not install after it installed before several times - not sure what to do now.


Hmm, I'm sorry the Advanced app did not do the trick for you, another poster suggested Revo Uninstaller, guess it might worth be a try. Oh - did you do a clean on your registry using the uninstaller feature for that after the uninstall itself? Not sure that is the issue but i did do that before attempting a re-install of Aura. Hope you make some progress, it really is a pain to deal with Aura after it gets borked.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> We're aware of the cold boot issues, it's a platform problem and not specifically the C6H. I'll let you know when we have a solution.
> 
> And yes, you're right about the reason you're getting 1.5V (default VID + offset still in place). AMD has their own recovery procedure which is not playing nicely with ours. I believe I've explained this several times already.


Indeed







. That is why I posted:-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Aware you may not be able to advise or do anything yet, but just wish to state "what's going on"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


But I should have worded it better







, something including our past discussion and your posted information.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @majestynl
> 
> I can confirm today after borked boot, removing power to rig by switching PSU off at back. At underlined stage below, then using CMOSCLR and booting up. ProbeIt VCORE point reads ~1.330V (+/- 0.005V) and not ~1.5V, as on borked boot final stage bold text. As stated in Elmor's guide/other posts as power saving etc is not on when CPU in UEFI I reckon this is right.
> 
> Press case power button > mobo power on > weird chirp from speaker straight away > mobo power down > mobo power up 3x post loop > clean beep denoting post > *UEFI/DMM confirm ~1.5V on CPU VCORE*.
> 
> As now I switch off PC at underlined stage on borked boot, hoping CPU is not getting ~1.5V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> My belief is within the blue text stages CPU would be getting voltage what was setup on last shutdown, then as failed boot has occurred/detected "AMD CBS" has reset itself but Asus section has not (ie Extreme Tweaker page) as seen before. So the underlined mobo power down stage is where due to this "reset" a power down is needed to apply the changes of ""AMD CBS" and the red text stage onwards, due to this "reset" is where CPU gets 1.5V.
> 
> Perhaps Elmor / team can confirm my hypothesis.


Now @elmor the hypothesis above on when CPU get 1.5V is that correct? as you guys in house would have better methods to assess what is going on than me.

Cheers







.


----------



## Karpata

Just in case anybody is still scratching their head why I keep getting the 0d Error on boot. Asus tech support is out of ideas aswell now and recommends to contact the seller for a replacement :/ Because it's soo much fun to swap the mainboard in a full water loop... I'll let you know if that fixes the Problem though


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfpack122*
> 
> Download the ISO file from Microsoft with the Creators Update on it. I used that for my fresh install and never had any issues.
> Link to download tool: https://www.microsoft.com/en-ca/software-download/windows10
> 
> Also be aware that you risk corrupting your boot drive when raising the BCLK and keeping the NVMe port at GEN3. Mine got corrupted at 104.8 BCLK while on GEN3 after restarting Windows.


Thanks for the suggested workaround.

Though, I just reinstalled Windows multiple times with mutliple versions and I am not going to do it again, just because Microsoft is too imcompenent to keep a working NVMe driver in their os after the update.
Great, now I can edit photos in paint and have a cool "game mode", but I cant boot anymore.

Yes, I know the critizism and rant is useless but f it: QA? Testing? Not producing a steaming pile of **** with every hundred lines of code you write? How about those brilliant ideas, Microsoft?


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> We're aware of the cold boot issues, it's a platform problem and not specifically the C6H. I'll let you know when we have a solution.
> 
> And yes, you're right about the reason you're getting 1.5V (default VID + offset still in place). AMD has their own recovery procedure which is not playing nicely with ours. *I believe I've explained this several times already.*


Im sorry this is gonna be rude but im trying to be polite. So sorry. This will properly damage our chips in short term use with SAFE SET voltages. for a £270 board this is a major biggy that should have NEVER seen further than the R&D room. The 1.5v on boot loop has fueled this even more for me. Bugs with Vid and offset have been present from bios one and you focus on ram speeds rather than chip killers and Voltages. I feel you tryna please the masses and not focus on what really important. I bought a bespoke mobo I expected a few mishaps on new chipset but this board is winding me the hell up. When else is this happening behind the sences Because i get some weird readings every now and again?

You done well with the bios's and help on this page. there major problems lurking that have been masked in last bios only. Gupsterg and I only use modest volts but if it was someone a little more adventurous then they would have been hitting higher Volts than 1.5v and continued to try and get stable causes god knows how many loops. I have spent so much time in boot loots playing with bkcl and ram timings, I have even got distracted by RL and left pc in loop for about 5 mins.







Next time I tinker i will check my probit Vcore as well during fails If its showing high then *** !!!

I contacted support and got fobb'ed off with in short "contact the seller for advice" . My replacement back plate come this week if It dose not clear 90% of "MY" problems then im pushing support more.
My volts are higher than most's reported here. I see regular 200A spike on CPU /170-0.4v on SB/ In the past seen reports of 2v on chip from SVI.
Ram Is set 1.35 show 1.413-1.439/ Vcore is offset +0.11875 voltage shows 1.373 in bios But up to 1.46 in HW64/
Just seems like the read outs from board or the voltage controllers are knackered Why should a £270 board show different voltages to another. surely all boards of this standard should be 12v as 12v and 3.3 as 3.3. I have always seen it JUST under but never 12.361 and 3.401 its bs really

I know some of these are reading error. BUT ARE THEY ? i know they will not be what they are stated but still. I have looked though everyone's HW64 SS's and nothing this far out of wack.

I gonna stop my self here









Angry vent over.


----------



## noko59

Installed AMD chipset drivers since they were newer than the ASUS one's. This allowed installation of Aura but same problem as before, it crashes as soon as you try to open it.

Now AISuite3 just crashes when attempting to open. Not sure what is going on - all other programs seem to work fine without issue.


----------



## Ubardog

In the name of science
Bios
F5 optimized defaults
Set ram to 3200 strap
Reboot


Surely bios should not allow this.

Nice to see what happens in HW64



For now I am dropping Pstates OC and any form of bkcl .

Pstates creates strange read outs not as aggressive as above

Bkcl knocks out my lights after setting changes in bios and cold boot.


----------



## guskline

Ubardog:

Listen to this twice before more posts. It's helped me before:thumb:








https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3_2entulkw


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> We're aware of the cold boot issues, it's a platform problem and not specifically the C6H. I'll let you know when we have a solution.
> 
> And yes, you're right about the reason you're getting 1.5V (default VID + offset still in place). AMD has their own recovery procedure which is not playing nicely with ours. I believe I've explained this several times already.


Ye had that 3 times now booted up with 1.6 vcore and some high aoc. Guess Transistors gotten bit of a clean shock therapy. Good it was not overshock and im on water with liquid metal tim so temps not moved pass 58c lol.

In other news since my foot is messed up and cant walk spend whole easter home alone i invested another 30 hours in tweeking.
I'w gotten 3600memory stable but CL18 since on 16 got errors bet 17 would do but cant do 17 :/


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> In the name of science
> Bios
> F5 optimized defaults
> Set ram to 3200 strap
> Reboot
> 
> 
> Surely bios should not allow this.
> 
> Nice to see what happens in HW64
> 
> 
> 
> For now I am dropping Pstates OC and any form of bkcl .
> 
> Pstates creates strange read outs not as aggressive as above
> 
> Bkcl knocks out my lights after setting changes in bios and cold boot.


Is that with 1.44v for dram as well? Boy is that is not right. Did you reset the bios as well?

I am using PState OC but now when using High performance plan the voltage does not go down where as before it use to. The clocks speed on the different cores are working but the voltage is not. Going to Balance voltage drops like they should, AMD Balance Plan is the same as High performance. This also occurred before I tried the AMD Balance Plan.

AISuite3 even with Advanced Uninstall Pro 12 did not uninstall the files or the directory it was installed in plus a slew of registry files. Advanced Uninstall Pro 12 opened up the Asus uninstaller which said it was uninstalled once it went through it's process but it was not even close. I couldn't even delete the files because they were in use after the reboot. Had to go into safe mode and delete the files/directory for AISuite3 - then clean up the registry with CCleaner. That is pretty poor in my book for an application. Also when you install AiSuite3 it sets itself up to automatically start on boot up (after installation you need to reboot to finish so no choice in stopping automatic startup unless you use task manager startup editing). So during startup it was giving error after error. Plus there was another Asus directory with fan control and other stuff no clue what it was - it too had to be deleted in safe mode - that did not get deleted either. I like how Gigabyte does it with separate programs you load via a command center - not an all inclusive mess of programs which in my case I was only interested in Fan Control - now I am back to bios control - oh boy.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Ye had that 3 times now booted up with 1.6 vcore and some high aoc. Guess Transistors gotten bit of a clean shock therapy. Good it was not overshock and im on water with liquid metal tim so temps not moved pass 58c lol.
> 
> In other news since my foot is messed up and cant walk spend whole easter home alone i invested another 30 hours in tweeking.
> I'w gotten 3600memory stable but CL18 since on 16 got errors bet 17 would do but cant do 17 :/


1.6v is probably barely OK - I can tell you 1.8v does make a lasting difference with one time endeavour with Window Startup and subsequent crash.


----------



## majestynl

@gupsterg Thanks mate for testing this out !

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> And yes, you're right about the reason you're getting 1.5V (default VID + offset still in place). AMD has their own recovery procedure which is not playing nicely with ours. I believe I've explained this several times already.


@elmor

1.5v doesnt sounds like "default VID + offset still in place" but more like: *"Default VID + Offset + (some)Offset"* !
Correct me if im wrong..


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> @gupsterg Thanks mate for testing this out !
> @elmor
> 
> 1.5v doesnt sounds like "default VID + offset still in place" but more like: *"Default VID + Offset + (some)Offset"* !
> Correct me if im wrong..


Mine did as elmor said. My VID voltage is 1.395v and my offset was 0.2525.

When using P-States it uses the "default" 1700 voltage of 1.175v + my offset, but when that failed it went back to VID + 0.2525, giving me 1.6475v, which is what I saw when I entered BIOS.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> @gupsterg Thanks mate for testing this out !
> @elmor
> 
> NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 1.5v doesnt sounds like "default VID + offset still in place" but more like: *"Default VID + Offset + (some)Offset"* !
> Correct me if im wrong..


In default state in UEFI it's doesn't have "power saving", etc on. As we have no idea what clock we're at in a true sense, *if* say PB/XFR is going on when in UEFI "we" could see higher VCORE as "we" see in OS in default state.

Only what's bouncing in my head







.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Mine did as elmor said. My VID voltage is 1.395v and my offset was 0.2525.
> 
> When using P-States it uses the "default" 1700 voltage of 1.175v + my offset, but when that failed it went back to VID + 0.2525, giving me 1.6475v, which is what I saw when I entered BIOS.


Just like this, I believe 'VID' goes down once you apply tinkered oc settings.

iirc, before I mess with anything in bios, HWinfo reports the VID for an 1800x being 1.55v and it doesnt move. after messing with stuff VID is maxing at 1.35 with lowest being .886 (vid of pstates) and applying my offset from there, which is then reported in voltage readouts below, maxing at 1.512 with 0.15 offset.

I think since offsets and other bios settings settings don't get returned to default when a post fails, but pstate gets lost and since frequency target in extreme weaker isn't touched, VID will return to default but still have your offset applied thus resulting in much higher voltage than you desire.

One possible yet probably undesireable work around is to setup bios with the lowest CPU speed you can do without having to increase the offset, then use one of the windows softwares to raise the speed/offset to what you want. These don't actually change bios so when you crash from something or get post fails, no crazy offsets will be applied to the default VID.


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> 
> Installed AMD chipset drivers since they were newer than the ASUS one's. This allowed installation of Aura but same problem as before, it crashes as soon as you try to open it.
> Now AISuite3 just crashes when attempting to open. Not sure what is going on - all other programs seem to work fine without issue.


Aren't access violation errors typically caused by an unstable memory overclock/bad RAM?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> Aren't access violation errors typically caused by an unstable memory overclock/bad RAM?


not neccesarily. thats not really a new ai suite 3 error. its been around since it was introduced. what that is saying is even though it appears to have been installed successfully, some things didnt go so well.

Try reinstalling AI suite but rightclick the setupfile and run as administrator. for me it was fan expert error until i installed it this way. i also changed the installer capatibility to windows 7 but that may not be a requirement. if you do that ignore the capatibility errors that pop up.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Mine did as elmor said. My VID voltage is 1.395v and my offset was 0.2525.
> 
> When using P-States it uses the "default" 1700 voltage of 1.175v + my offset, but when that failed it went back to VID + 0.2525, giving me 1.6475v, which is what I saw when I entered BIOS.


Thats the one booted to windows with them volts Crap chip is still cap and wont do more than ~3955 stable so **** him








Would be great if there was option of NO BOOT if voltage exceeds voltage u select lets starting from 1.5.

3605 cl18/17/17/17/37 T1. Bet i could have 3600 [email protected] T2


----------



## skyworxx

Finally got all my parts. I don't want to overclock just now, since the bios still seems a bit unstable and I don't want to accidentally give the CPU a high voltage.

I just want to double check if I got everything right for when I build the system:

- flash BIOS to 079/081/082
- clear CMOS
- load defaults
- set DRAM voltage manually to 1.35 (people are reporting 1.45v on default settings)
- set strap to 3200

Anything else I am missing?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyworxx*
> 
> Finally got all my parts. I don't want to overclock just now, since the bios still seems a bit unstable and I don't want to accidentally give the CPU a high voltage.
> 
> I just want to double check if I got everything right for when I build the system:
> 
> - flash BIOS to 079/081/082
> - clear CMOS
> - load defaults
> - set DRAM voltage manually to 1.35 (people are reporting 1.45v on default settings)
> - set strap to 3200
> 
> Anything else I am missing?


clear cmos first, then bios flash. safer.


----------



## nersty

What are the chances that accidentally fat fingering 1.14 SOC as 1.4 SOC and trying to boot will have a lasting negative impact?


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> Aren't access violation errors typically caused by an unstable memory overclock/bad RAM?


That would be what I would expect but rendering 120 frame animation now in Modo at 99% cpu usage while doing other stuff. Aida stable as well. Unless AISuite3 is the ultimate stress test for memory or something I have not a clue why all of a sudden it just did not want to work any more.

I did try reinstalling AISuite3 and it did the same thing. What gives? I do not know.

Are our machines degrading that fast in front of us? I hope not.


----------



## Cata79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyworxx*
> 
> - set strap to 3200


Good luck with that.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> Good luck with that.


Not that hard if you work your way up. If i load my 3200mhz profile it doesnt work even resetting, if i load my 2933 profile change soc to 1.15 save and reset then change strap it works like a charm.

Needs to be done in increments on am4 because of its infancy. Cold boot issues for ram as well.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> @gupsterg Thanks mate for testing this out !
> @elmor
> 
> 1.5v doesnt sounds like "default VID + offset still in place" but more like: *"Default VID + Offset + (some)Offset"* !
> Correct me if im wrong..


I really think each cpu same model can have different voltages. First 1700x idle 1.43 and jumps up to 1.5xv when XMP was involved. Second rarely goes above 1.35v, highest I've seen was 1.373v. Same model, same board but different voltage. If I had an offset with my first cpu of .1 and it failed PState it could well be 1.5v to almost 1.6v. Those with high voltage cpu's maybe need to be very careful on voltage settings, probably just best to set a fixed voltage and leave it.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyworxx*
> 
> Finally got all my parts. I don't want to overclock just now, since the bios still seems a bit unstable and I don't want to accidentally give the CPU a high voltage.
> 
> I just want to double check if I got everything right for when I build the system:
> 
> - flash BIOS to 079/081/082
> - clear CMOS
> - load defaults
> - set DRAM voltage manually to 1.35 (people are reporting 1.45v on default settings)
> - set strap to 3200
> 
> Anything else I am missing?


You may want to start with 0902 on the BIOS since it is fully stable. While 0079-0083 are better in a number of regards, I have run into some instability with 0083(I use 2T memory, 2x16GB), and am going back to 0902 to verify that the problem is with the newer BIOS version and not something environmental(it is getting warm and temperatures were in the upper 70s(F) here, meaning the room the computer is in is a bit warmer than that.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nersty*
> 
> What are the chances that accidentally fat fingering 1.14 SOC as 1.4 SOC and trying to boot will have a lasting negative impact?


:








For one I would hope the Bios would limit soc voltage to 1.25 and not allow 1.4v.
Unplug, Reset bios, Pull battery out and wait several minutes and put back in and see if it will post into the bios and cross your fingers.


----------



## nersty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For one I would hope the Bios would limit soc voltage to 1.25 and not allow 1.4v.
> Unplug, Reset bios, Pull battery out and wait several minutes and put back in and see if it will post into the bios and cross your fingers.


I did that right after. It booted to windows fine, but it had sat in the bios at 1.4v for a minute or so before I noticed. I am just hoping there isn't long term damage.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nersty*
> 
> I did that right after. It booted to windows fine, but it had sat in the bios at 1.4v for a minute or so before I noticed. I am just hoping there isn't long term damage.


Sound like the gods were with you today. If it runs normal then it is probably OK. I did something similar but with 1st 1700x cpu volts - it did cause some damage, cpu would no longer boot windows above 1.4v. Will probably use it in a render box at lower frequencies and voltage.


----------



## skyworxx

@elmor

reading about voltages and regarding your reply that the AMD fallback doesn't play nicely atm, would it be possible to add a voltage limiter to the BIOS? I.e. setting a max voltage for each component that will never be crossed, regardless if VID or offset or any other value will try to force it?

i.e. placing a max voltage limit of 1.45v on CPU, 1.1v on SOC, etc.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Mine did as elmor said. My VID voltage is 1.395v and my offset was 0.2525.
> 
> When using P-States it uses the "default" 1700 voltage of 1.175v + my offset, but when that failed it went back to VID + 0.2525, giving me 1.6475v, which is what I saw when I entered BIOS.


I understand 1.395 + 0.2525 = 1.6475V









But if you read his comment, he is saying default VID, and your default VID is not 1.395, thats your OC VID!
So for now it really looks like its adding the offset on top of your OC VID (double offset when calculating from default VID).

I could be wrong, but what else is the reason the guys are measuring that kind of high voltages?!
Lets see what elmor will say about this.. Lets hope we have it wrong









thanks


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> I understand 1.395 + 0.2525 = 1.6475V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if you read his comment, he is saying default VID, and your default VID is not 1.395, thats your OC VID!
> So for now it really looks like its adding the offset on top of your OC VID (double offset when calculating from default VID).
> 
> I could be wrong, but what else is the reason the guys are measuring that kind of high voltages?!
> Lets see what elmor will say about this.. Lets hope we have it wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


1.395v is the default volts of my 1700 at stock, it's not an OC VID, no - don't forget there's an internal negative offset too.

If I set everything to "auto" 1.395v is what it displays top right corner, next to 3000Mhz.

EDIT: that said, even tho it said 1.6475v on screen, I don't think that's what reaches the CPU. Hopefully the internal negative is still applying


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> I understand 1.395 + 0.2525 = 1.6475V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if you read his comment, he is saying default VID, and your default VID is not 1.395, thats your OC VID!
> So for now it really looks like its adding the offset on top of your OC VID (double offset when calculating from default VID).
> 
> I could be wrong, but what else is the reason the guys are measuring that kind of high voltages?!
> Lets see what elmor will say about this.. Lets hope we have it wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 1.395v is the default volts of my 1700 at stock, it's not an OC VID, no - don't forget there's an internal negative offset too.
> 
> If I set everything to "auto" 1.395v is what it displays top right corner, next to 3000Mhz.
> 
> EDIT: that said, even tho it said 1.6475v on screen, I don't think that's what reaches the CPU. Hopefully the internal negative is still applying
Click to expand...

Your default voltage will be listed in AMD CBS P-state section under P-State 0.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> 1.395v is the default volts of my 1700 at stock, it's not an OC VID, no - don't forget there's an internal negative offset too.
> 
> If I set everything to "auto" 1.395v is what it displays top right corner, next to 3000Mhz.
> 
> EDIT: that said, even tho it said 1.6475v on screen, I don't think that's what reaches the CPU. Hopefully the internal negative is still applying


1.395 is not an default VID ! Not for the 1700, and also not the for X versions!


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> 1.395 is not an default VID ! Not for the 1700, and also not the for X versions!


I'm not sure then, it definitely says 1.395v when I set auto.

I just assumed that's the "base voltage" that the internal offset gets subtracted from.

Anyway, the voltage I saw in BIOS when the OC failed was 1.395v + 0.2525v; so maybe it wasn't as bad as it seemed.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> 1.395 is not an default VID ! Not for the 1700, and also not the for X versions!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure then, it definitely says 1.395v when I set auto.
> 
> I just assumed that's the "base voltage" that the internal offset gets subtracted from.
> 
> Anyway, the voltage I saw in BIOS when the OC failed was 1.395v + 0.2525v; so maybe it wasn't as bad as it seemed.
Click to expand...

As I said in my last post look here for default voltage as you can see mine for 1700x is 1.35v


----------



## SpecChum

Oops










It's 1.1875v


----------



## AlKappaccino

Hey there, getting my CH6 soon but the bios naming confuses me. What is the latest now, 0083 or 1002 from the homepage?


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlKappaccino*
> 
> Hey there, getting my CH6 soon but the bios naming confuses me. What is the latest now, 0083 or 1002 from the homepage?


1002 official one.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Tried above, Auro crashed within a half second after reinstallation after reboot. Removed again with Advanced Uninstaller, rebooted and now Aura hangs at 4% when trying to install (did this multiple times). I've never seen a program not install after it installed before several times - not sure what to do now.


I had the 4% thing after I tried 1.04.29.

Went back to the right version for this board after.
1) going into an elevated command prompt and typing "sc delete ascomsvc" and "sc delete Asrogauraservice" to remove the services.
2) going to task scheduler and removing AsrogAuraGPUDllserver scheduled task.
3) uninstall Aura with the 3rd party uninstaller as suggested before. Allow deep uninstall scan after.
4) delete Asus directory.
5) reboot.
6) reinstall.

Dont know how to kill AI suite or what other garbage gets left behind in the registry after all of the above.


----------



## SpecChum

Another interesting point...

This board, whilst it's never failed to boot 3200 completely yet (as in reset to defaults), gives me code F9's sometimes...other one didn't since I changed CPU.

1.4v on both VDIMM and VBoot.

So to recap my 3200Mhz DDR journey:
Old board + old CPU = Constant F9 boot loop unless VBoot is 1.43+, then only ever booted on 3rd go
Old board + new CPU = Booted pretty much every time; although I do recall 1 or 2 freak F9 reboots
New board + new CPU = Boots 7 out 10 times, other times F9, but only one reboot needed, not 3 like old CPU. Not failed a windows reboot yet tho

This just gets weirder!


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlKappaccino*
> 
> Hey there, getting my CH6 soon but the bios naming confuses me. What is the latest now, 0083 or 1002 from the homepage?


If you mean Asus support page its the 1002

If you mean the first page on this tread, there are 4 new. All same but with some tweaks as stated below!

BIOS 0083 0081 + "2T" DRAM mode
BIOS 0082 0081 + specific DRAM patches
BIOS 0081 0079 + ProcODT = 53.3 ohm
BIOS 0079 AGESA 1004a test version, with bugfixes


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Another interesting point...
> 
> This board, whilst it's never failed to boot 3200 completely yet (as in reset to defaults), gives me code F9's sometimes...other one didn't since I changed CPU.
> 
> 1.4v on both VDIMM and VBoot.
> 
> So to recap my 3200Mhz DDR journey:
> Old board + old CPU = Constant F9 boot loop unless VBoot is 1.43+, then only ever booted on 3rd go
> Old board + new CPU = Booted pretty much every time; although I do recall 1 or 2 freak F9 reboots
> New board + new CPU = Boots 7 out 10 times, other times F9, but only one reboot needed, not 3 like old CPU. Not failed a windows reboot yet tho
> 
> This just gets weirder!


Did you ever bumped the vsoc ?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Did you ever bumped the vsoc ?


I've set it to 1.0v like I did with old board.

Not tried other values yet.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I've set it to 1.0v like I did with old board.
> 
> Not tried other values yet.


I would definitely try higher values! Try with 1.15-1.20v and if it helps, you can go lower step by step (backwards)


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> I would definitely try higher values! Try with 1.15-1.20v and if it helps, you can go lower step by step (backwards)


Actually, I lied thinking about it.

I had it on auto at first, and that sets 1.15v. Few F9's then too cos I remember thinking "Oh FFS!"









Booted fine after the initial F9 tho.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlKappaccino*
> 
> Hey there, getting my CH6 soon but the bios naming confuses me. What is the latest now, 0083 or 1002 from the homepage?


Things are a little confusing, no question about that. There are actually two BIOS choices on the official page, 0902, and 1002. 0902 is a "2T" memory BIOS, while 1002 is a 1T memory BIOS. Based on your memory, you may find that one works better than the other, though 1002 is a newer version.

Then, there are the "beta" BIOS versions on this thread. They come from Asus ROG, but are not official. 0079 was the initial version from the current set. 0081, 0082, and 0083 are the three that have evolved from 0079. 0081 is your 1T version, 0083 is the 2T version. 0082 I don't remember off the top of my head what benefit it has. Most have seen these BIOS versions to be a step up from the official, but some run into trouble due to the changes.


----------



## superchad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Things are a little confusing, no question about that. There are actually two BIOS choices on the official page, 0902, and 1002. 0902 is a "2T" memory BIOS, while 1002 is a 1T memory BIOS. Based on your memory, you may find that one works better than the other, though 1002 is a newer version.
> 
> Then, there are the "beta" BIOS versions on this thread. They come from Asus ROG, but are not official. 0079 was the initial version from the current set. 0081, 0082, and 0083 are the three that have evolved from 0079. 0081 is your 1T version, 0083 is the 2T version. 0082 I don't remember off the top of my head what benefit it has. Most have seen these BIOS versions to be a step up from the official, but some run into trouble due to the changes.


0902 is not a 2T BIOS of 1002, it is an older BIOS and does not have fixes that are in place in 1002


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> 0902 is not a 2T BIOS of 1002, it is an older BIOS and does not have fixes that are in place in 1002


Look at my post again. 1002 is newer, but being a 1T BIOS, may not work as well for those who have 2T memory.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> AMD Ryzen processors do not use pre-programmed VID tables.
> 1. Therefore, there is no fixed Vcore when the CPU runs in its out-of-box condition.
> 2. Default Vcore will vary depending on workload and will range from 1.2-1.3625V.
> 3. Overclocking an AMD Ryzen processor will snap the voltage to 1.3625V, but this value can be changed.


So above tells us it has no fixed VCORE.

Example, 1st R7 1700 at UEFI defaults ~1.089V measured on ProbeIt point with x264 loading CPU (3.2GHz ACB), 2nd same test ~1.119V, ~30mV difference. I did not do any measurements for 1st in UEFI and CPU is no longer with me







.

Now we know SMU control how VCORE is, The Stilt's thread states that. See the question I pose and answer here.

Now when we do a PState OC we don't change VID there, so IMO SMU is still controlling voltage, we just add an offset as required.
Quote:


> So at stock let's say PState 0 is 1.089V with +0mV offset.
> 
> So if we read 1.228V on 3.7GHz OC - 0.01875V (offset required for OC) = PState 0 as 1.20925V.
> So if we read 1.319V on 3.8GHz OC - 0.10625V (offset required for OC) = PState 0 as 1.21275V.
> So if we read 1.409V on 3.9GHz OC - 0.19375V (offset required for OC) = PState 0 as 1.21525V.


Quote Link (above data is all LLC: [Auto] ie AMD stock).

Now above data doesn't even fit with PState 0 being 1.1875V either.

Now what did I see with say PState 2 meddling on UEFI 0902.



Now above shows 1550MHz 875mV, so lets say these values apply when in default UEFI mode, like we say PState 0 values are. But I don't get 1550MHz idle on defaults settings, so voltage is not going to be 0.875V at idle either. I measured something like 0.500V-0.600V in OS and a clock was shown of ~1.4GHz. When I start to just clock up PState 0 and not touch anything in Pstate 2 what happens?

Idle becomes closer to 1550MHz the more I OC above 3.0GHz frequency shown in PState 0. So what is happening is *an automatic shift on lower PStates frequency as Pstate 0 is OC'd*. The values in PState 2 becomes upper limit for that state.

Now lets go back to PState 0.



Now I see 3000MHz there as stock, *this is base clock*.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Now that VID is ceiling for base clock IMO. So when in OS defaults 3.0GHz is *not 1.1875V*, SMU has determined what to do. Even 3.2GHz ACB is not 1.1875V, both my results highlighted above are way below that, 1st CPU ~1.089V, 2nd CPU ~1.119V (ProbeIt point).

I believe when we OC SMU is varying voltage, as shown in quoted data earlier with offsets added.

I believe when we are in UEFI and measure voltage CPU is not in lowest state or even PState 0 (ie 1.1875V) and the voltage we are reading is not relevant to use as to say plus an offset we will get x vcore. Again ref the linked post questioning The Stilt.


----------



## skullbringer

Is there a secret to installing ASUS AISuite???

I click the setup.exe, uac prompt pops up, I confirm, nothing happens, same with the AsusSetup.exe.

Other applications like Geekbench or RyzenMaster install just fine. AISuite does just nothing... ***


----------



## Johan45

@gupsterg With the example I posted above (1.35v) adding 0.05v as offset gave me 1.4v under load which I needed for 4.0 GHz clock.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @gupsterg With the example I posted above (1.35v) adding 0.05v as offset gave me 1.4v under load which I needed for 4.0 GHz clock.


Do not dispute that







. I do not have all the answers







. Only sharing what I'm experiencing and collating







.

Do you have 2 "X" CPUs to hand?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> As I said in my last post look here for default voltage as you can see mine for 1700x is 1.35v


On the right VCORE is 1.373V.

This is above 1.35V, so CPU is not at base clock in UEFI IMO.

I'm assuming screenshot is at UEFI defaults?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @gupsterg With the example I posted above (1.35v) adding 0.05v as offset gave me 1.4v under load which I needed for 4.0 GHz clock.
> 
> 
> 
> Do not dispute that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I do not have all the answers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Only sharing what I'm experiencing and collating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Do you have 2 "X" CPUs to hand?
Click to expand...

Sadly only one and one 1700 at the moment. Made some sales and pondering a 1600X though.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> On the right you VCORE is 1.373V.
> 
> This is above 1.35V.
> 
> I'm assuming screenshot is at UEFI defaults?


That's the one I was referring to.

It's 1.395v on my 1700.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I had the 4% thing after I tried 1.04.29.
> 
> Went back to the right version for this board after.
> 1) going into an elevated command prompt and typing "sc delete ascomsvc" and "sc delete Asrogauraservice" to remove the services.
> 2) going to task scheduler and removing AsrogAuraGPUDllserver scheduled task.
> 3) uninstall Aura with the 3rd party uninstaller as suggested before. Allow deep uninstall scan after.
> 4) delete Asus directory.
> 5) reboot.
> 6) reinstall.
> 
> Dont know how to kill AI suite or what other garbage gets left behind in the registry after all of the above.


Thanks for the rundown, looks like I killed and deleted all the items you listed. I think I will wait for an updated Aura software. Lights are just not high on my list, buggy software is and Aura is definitely that.

Now I never had this before but after last round of stress tests (all past). Except one time cpu temp got stuck at 67C sticking the cpu fans on max speed. Rebooted and that returned to normal. After rendering 120 frames and other stuff, about 15 min later mb temp indicated 129C







but everything else was normal or actually low. Restarted and went into bios and now the cpu was at 102C and motherboard at around 116c. Turned off and back on and those temperatures returned to normal.









I just went to stock clocks for now, this 1700x voltage is awesome at stock and hovers around 1.1v to 1.2v loaded. Sometimes the voltages makes zero sense with RyZen. All the power plans work perfectly, XFR boost single core to 3.9ghz and all the other ones when loaded will stay around 3.5ghz sometimes they all go up to 3.54ghz. I'll wait for the official bios and hopefully it is an improved 81.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> That's the one I was referring to.
> 
> It's 1.395v on my 1700.


Now you see the clocks we see on the right are based off AMD CBS.

The clocks we see at top of extreme tweaker are based off that page.

No page in UEFI shows actual CPU clock for that instance.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Sadly only one and one 1700 at the moment. Made some sales and pondering a 1600X though.


Shame, you have the know how to do some like testing as I did on 2x R7 1700, but I did not get all aspects







.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Now @elmor the hypothesis above on when CPU get 1.5V is that correct? as you guys in house would have better methods to assess what is going on than me.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . [/quote］
> 
> Did you even read my last couple of replies?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> YES. Did you even read my last couple of replies?


Ok, sorry







.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> That's the one I was referring to.
> 
> It's 1.395v on my 1700.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you see the clocks we see on the right are based off AMD CBS.
> 
> The clocks we see at top of extreme tweaker are based off that page.
> 
> No page in UEFI shows actual CPU clock for that instance.
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Sadly only one and one 1700 at the moment. Made some sales and pondering a 1600X though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shame, you have the know how to do some like testing as I did on 2x R7 1700, but I did not get all aspects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Only so much time my friend. Work, family, writing and home maintenance barely leave time for what I like the most > freezing silicon. That's why the interest in the 1600x my six core boints are limited to a 1090T/FX6350 ATM


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> Is there a secret to installing ASUS AISuite???
> 
> I click the setup.exe, uac prompt pops up, I confirm, nothing happens, same with the AsusSetup.exe.
> 
> Other applications like Geekbench or RyzenMaster install just fine. AISuite does just nothing... ***


I really think you are maybe much better without it to be honest. I tried the OC utility and it set my cpu to 4.05 ghz with like 1.55v which crashed and would not even post. It with all the graphs etc. consume an inordinate amount of cpu power as well 3%-6%. Then it is just plain buggy as well. The only thing useful was the fan control but it also ended up crashing and not working. Anyways mine will install but will not load now - so off the SSD it went.


----------



## hotstocks

@chew was saying that latency matters more than speed (infinity fabric). I like most game reviewers disagree, but would like to see your thoughts about this. I can run at 3200 C14 or 3430 C16 , and 3430 C16 seems faster for games than 3200 C14. That is why I disagree with chew, but maybe it is just on my system. What do you guys think of the two ram speeds mainly for games, because business apps it won't really make a difference.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> Is there a secret to installing ASUS AISuite???
> 
> I click the setup.exe, uac prompt pops up, I confirm, nothing happens, same with the AsusSetup.exe.
> 
> Other applications like Geekbench or RyzenMaster install just fine. AISuite does just nothing... ***


Some people run into trouble, but there are a few things that may be showing up. If you go to file explorer(I am guessing you use Windows 10), if you right-click on the downloaded file and then go to properties, at the bottom, you may see a "Security" section, with a check box to let you unblock the file. This is what you need to do to get around the permissions issue that will block many things from installing. Download a zip file for example, make sure to unblock it this way, and THEN when you unzip to install, you will find things work properly. Without the unblock, there are all sorts of problems that can show up.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Now @elmor the hypothesis above on when CPU get 1.5V is that correct? as you guys in house would have better methods to assess what is going on than me.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . [/quote］
> 
> Did you even read my last couple of replies?
> 
> 
> 
> That's one way to show that you read them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your continued input and responses to our questions, complaints, and comments, Elmor!
Click to expand...


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> @chew was saying that latency matters more than speed (infinity fabric). I like most game reviewers disagree, but would like to see your thoughts about this. I can run at 3200 C14 or 3430 C16 , and 3430 C16 seems faster for games than 3200 C14. That is why I disagree with chew, but maybe it is just on my system. What do you guys think of the two ram speeds mainly for games, because business apps it won't really make a difference.


Latency is a derivative of frequency and timings. Once you get your head around that, the mysterious latency versus frequency debate (in the context of internet chit-chat) disappears. To compare timings and latency correctly, one would need access to all memory timings (not just the primaries), and also, at the very least have a basic understanding of the relationship between timings and frequency.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Only so much time my friend. Work, family, writing and home maintenance barely leave time for what I like the most > freezing silicon.


True, know that feeling of lack of time







.

@Ubardog @SpecChum

As said before I'm switching of rig when borked boot happen.
Quote:


> Press case power button > mobo power on > weird chirp from speaker straight away > mobo power down > mobo power up 3x post loop > clean beep denoting post > *UEFI/DMM confirm ~1.5V on CPU VCORE*.
> 
> As now I switch off PC at underlined stage on borked boot, hoping CPU is not getting ~1.5V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> My belief is within the blue text stages CPU would be getting voltage what was setup on last shutdown, then as failed boot has occurred/detected "AMD CBS" has reset itself but Asus section has not (ie Extreme Tweaker page) as seen before. So the underlined mobo power down stage is where due to this "reset" a power down is needed to apply the changes of ""AMD CBS" and the red text stage onwards, due to this "reset" is where CPU gets 1.5V.


Do you guys get the same weird chirp on borked boot?

Normal boot for me is:-

Press case power button > mobo power on > 1x post loop > clean beep denoting post > rig go OS, etc.


----------



## Xicu

What parameters should I change in order to stress test my CPU and RAM in OCCT and Intel Burn Test?


----------



## hotstocks

I know. I guess I should have said I can run at 3200mhz 14-14-14-34 or 3430mhz at 16-16-16-36.
So my question is in gaming where infinity fabric speed is most important to raise the low 1080p gaming
framerate issues compared to an i7-7700k, which of those two memory speeds will be faster? I think the 3430mhz will be faster because of the large increase in infinity fabric speeed and only dropping from C16 to C14, yet chew thinks going from C16 to C14 is more important like on an intel system. I just disageree, but want to see what others are finding with these memory speeds and a Nvidia 1080 at 1080p.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I know. I guess I should have said I can run at 3200mhz 14-14-14-34 or 3430mhz at 16-16-16-36.
> So my question is in gaming where infinity fabric speed is most important to raise the low 1080p gaming
> framerate issues compared to an i7-7700k, which of those two memory speeds will be faster? I think the 3430mhz will be faster because of the large increase in infinity fabric speeed and only dropping from C16 to C14, yet chew thinks going from C16 to C14 is more important like on an intel system. I just disageree, but want to see what others are finding with these memory speeds and a Nvidia 1080 at 1080p.


There are two parts to that question, the memory bandwidth can be measured. The actual nanosecond latency can presumably be calculated but a formula with all memory timings and frequency would be a bit of a monster. . I suppose framerates can just be compared.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I know. I guess I should have said I can run at 3200mhz 14-14-14-34 or 3430mhz at 16-16-16-36.
> So my question is in gaming where infinity fabric speed is most important to raise the low 1080p gaming
> framerate issues compared to an i7-7700k, which of those two memory speeds will be faster? I think the 3430mhz will be faster because of the large increase in infinity fabric speeed and only dropping from C16 to C14, yet chew thinks going from C16 to C14 is more important like on an intel system. I just disageree, but want to see what others are finding with these memory speeds and a Nvidia 1080 at 1080p.


The comparison is incomplete without looking at *all* related timings (not just the primaries). But for argument sake, given you have memory that can do it, why don't you run some tests and compare the performance?


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Latency is a derivative of frequency and timings. Once you get your head around that, the mysterious latency versus frequency debate (in the context of internet chit-chat) disappears. To compare timings and latency correctly, one would need access to all memory timings (not just the primaries), and also, at the very least have a basic understanding of the relationship between timings and frequency.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The comparison is incomplete without looking at *all* related timings (not just the primaries). But for argument sake, given you have memory that can do it, why don't you run some tests and compare the performance?


I believe the question is more academic on this one. Is Infinity Fabric speed as relates to memory speed going to be a better way to get more performance than the pure memory latency. So, a 3200 latency 18 memory being better for overall performance than a 2400 latency 14 latency set of memory? This isn't just memory performance, since the fabric speed might trump the memory performance in a Ryzen based system. Sorry for the horrible grammar.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> I believe the question is more academic on this one. Is Infinity Fabric speed as relates to memory speed going to be a better way to get more performance than the pure memory latency. So, a 3200 latency 18 memory being better for overall performance than a 2400 latency 14 latency set of memory? This isn't just memory performance, since the fabric speed might trump the memory performance in a Ryzen based system. Sorry for the horrible grammar.


This isn't the comparison point the original poster is asking about. He's comparing a circa 200MHz hike, with a 2 clock change...hence my reply.


----------



## hotstocks

Right, from everything I have read and watched about memory performance for GAMING, the most important thing is speed. They were even showing 3466 and 3600 mhz ddr with C18 timings beating 3200mhz C14 because cross die communication with infinity fabric is 1/2 the speed of the memory. So that is why I disagreed with Chew. He may be right about tighter timings being more important for business stuff or photoshop/encoding, but for gaming everything I see points to having the infinity fabric which is half the ddr speed as high as possible is the most important thing. And frankly since Ryzen kicks Intels butt at everything else, but loses to gamiing at 1080p, I think sacrificing a tiny bit of tight timings that help encoding for a big benefit in gaming is the way to go. That is why I am hoping May updates allow 3600 mhz ram. I have a G.skill 2X8 3600 C16 kit, and if the update allows that to work, then I could bench 3200mhz c14 vs 3600 mhz c16 stabily. Right now there isn't much difference, but there are videos of guys reaching 3600mhz and gaming framerates get dramatically higher, like beating i7-7700k higher. What seems to be the big archilles heal in Ryzen is the two 4 core clusters need to communicate with each other faster thru infinity fabric, which runs at 1/2 ddr speed. That is the bottle neck and what is hurting it in games, whereas Intel uses the ring structure where they communicate much faster.


----------



## h2323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> True, know that feeling of lack of time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @Ubardog @SpecChum
> 
> As said before I'm switching of rig when borked boot happen.
> Do you guys get the same weird chirp on borked boot?
> 
> Normal boot for me is:-
> 
> Press case power button > mobo power on > 1x post loop > clean beep denoting post > rig go OS, etc.


From cold start it may boot to windows non issue.

But with 3200 RAM cold start, press button, fans spin up, shuts off, hard sound from PSU, shuts off, boots to windows at 2133, I just restart and it boots into 3200.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> This isn't the comparison point the original poster is asking about. He's comparing a circa 200MHz hike, with a 2 clock change...hence my reply.


I just reread his question. He did pose the question in the context of Infinity Fabric being key to game performance at 1080p, so the higher MHz of the memory would be more important than the pure latency, going beyond what you would see from an Intel based system.


----------



## digitalfrost

My overclock behaves really strange. In the last few days I needed +0.068 for a stable overclock at 4Ghz. This used to be +0.031v in the beginning. Today, +0.031v is stable again.


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> I used 30%Fan speed up to 40° use Afterburner or another tool to setup ur fan speed. I dont like cooked hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there should allways be some little breath of air.


Yeah me too, I'd hate to see my little chipset pretending is a chef when it doesn't even know how to cook eggs








But yeah, I'm now downloading Afterburner and I'll enable a low fan spinning.

btw - what is MSI thinking when they distribute Afterburner?
I've downloaded it and it comes a zip archive, which itself contains..? a .rar archive, which itself contains ..? an installer








If they build motherboards the way they package apps, then they should come very well packaged to you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Your Noctua is a darn good cooler, or are you referring to general case cooling to get more air moving that GPU heat out?


You're right, that is a really nice cooler, I love it, but the issue is my air flow in my case, the Enthoo Evolv ATX Glass doesn't seem to be that good specially for the intake fans.
The fans are very close to the front of the case, and with the air filters it blocks the flow a bit.
In fact, if I remove the front face of the case I can see the temps going lower by a few degrees, without changing anything else.

It's a shame because that case really looks gorgeous to me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> My VRM idles at about 37 and goes to 51 during gaming load. However, my PCH is 56 at idle and goes to 69 at gaming load. My PCH seems way too high...


Welcome to the club of the hotties









Anyway, I'm now testing various strategies and I'll post my results in a few hours.
I'll try all fans full speed, then some combination of lower and higher speeds to get something comfortable to the ear on idle


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> I just reread his question. He did pose the question in the context of Infinity Fabric being key to game performance at 1080p, so the higher MHz of the memory would be more important than the pure latency, going beyond what you would see from an Intel based system.


Hello

Without having access to all the timings and other performance related settings any improvement when comparing A to B is a guess as to what is responsible for any observed performance increase. One can test and go with what proves best but any meaningful conclusion cannot be reached.


----------



## hotstocks

Asus employees, please do something to fix the 20C temp reporting that is too high for the X series. I couldn't stand the noise from my radiator fans on my Corsair H100i being jet engines even at quiet mode because the mobo is telliing it my idle temps are 57C when they are really 37C and it gets worse as you use the computer. My solution was I ordered two $22 Noctua fans to quiet things down without sacrificing cooling. But to have to pay $44 and swap out brand new fans just because your mobo can't tell software the right temperatures is ridiculous 2 months into this platform. Maybe you can save other people the money and time.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2323*
> 
> From cold start it may boot to windows non issue.
> 
> But with 3200 RAM cold start, press button, fans spin up, shuts off, hard sound from PSU, shuts off, boots to windows at 2133, I just restart and it boots into 3200.


You ever checked to see if in UEFI CPU hit higher voltage on that borked boot? do you get the weird chirp on speaker on your type of borked boot?

Yeah my highlighted case is 3200MHz, not used 2933MHz to know if it occur. 2400MHz never had an issue on other RAM sticks, Corsair LPX 2400MHz C14, Crucial Ballistix 2400MHz C16. SO high speed RAM is the factor, as Elmor / other have stated.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Some people run into trouble, but there are a few things that may be showing up. If you go to file explorer(I am guessing you use Windows 10), if you right-click on the downloaded file and then go to properties, at the bottom, you may see a "Security" section, with a check box to let you unblock the file. This is what you need to do to get around the permissions issue that will block many things from installing. Download a zip file for example, make sure to unblock it this way, and THEN when you unzip to install, you will find things work properly. Without the unblock, there are all sorts of problems that can show up.


There is not always a unblock file option. I changed all .exe files to run as administrator in all folders.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> I really think you are maybe much better without it to be honest. I tried the OC utility and it set my cpu to 4.05 ghz with like 1.55v which crashed and would not even post. It with all the graphs etc. consume an inordinate amount of cpu power as well 3%-6%. Then it is just plain buggy as well. The only thing useful was the fan control but it also ended up crashing and not working. Anyways mine will install but will not load now - so off the SSD it went.


I know it's very meh, had issues with it on skylake...

but still I would like to change the refclock in software and ryzenmaster only supports multiplier adjustment. Ideally I would want something like turbo vcore for x370, does something like this exist and can it be installed without magic? o.0


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Asus employees, please do something to fix the 20C temp reporting that is too high for the X series. I couldn't stand the noise from my radiator fans on my Corsair H100i being jet engines even at quiet mode because the mobo is telliing it my idle temps are 57C when they are really 37C and it gets worse as you use the computer. My solution was I ordered two $22 Noctua fans to quiet things down without sacrificing cooling. But to have to pay $44 and swap out brand new fans just because your mobo can't tell software the right temperatures is ridiculous 2 months into this platform. Maybe you can save other people the money and time.


Can't you make a custom curve in fan profile?


----------



## nersty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Can't you make a custom curve in fan profile?


Custom fan profiles only works up to 75C in the bios and the +20 offset triggers at anything 55C and higher. As soon as the CPU hits 75C anything attached to the CPU fan header goes to 100%, no matter what. To work around this I plugged my PWM splitter in to one of the chassis headers and have it monitor some of the other components. I haven't gone above 65C @ 1.45V this way.


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nersty*
> 
> Custom fan profiles only works up to 75C in the bios and the +20 offset triggers at anything 55C and higher. As soon as the CPU hits 75C anything attached to the CPU fan header goes to 100%, no matter what. To work around this I plugged my PWM splitter in to one of the chassis headers and have it monitor some of the other components. I haven't gone above 65C @ 1.45V this way.


Yep it sucks that tej +20C temp offset screws the whole fan profiles.

@elmor
The easiest solution would be to offer custom fan profiles up to 90C


----------



## OnSync

PC now seems to be stable with normal voltages on 082 @ 3,87GHz w/ 3200 MHz CL14. Boots fine, voltages and temps are all stable. Boots fine without any issues whatsoever. Games perform well.
There is an issue that I have, on my Corsair 600T doesnt seem to output HDD activity and my reset button doesn't work either. I've connected them into the board but I have no idea why they are not working.
Other lights seem to work tho...


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnSync*
> 
> PC now seems to be stable with normal voltages on 082 @ 3,87GHz w/ 3200 MHz CL14. Boots fine, voltages and temps are all stable. Boots fine without any issues whatsoever. Games perform well.
> There is an issue that I have, on my Corsair 600T doesnt seem to output HDD activity and my reset button doesn't work either. I've connected them into the board but I have no idea why they are not working.
> Other lights seem to work tho...


maybe simple answer but re-check your front panel connectors if they are connected right !


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nersty*
> 
> Custom fan profiles only works up to 75C in the bios and the +20 offset triggers at anything 55C and higher. As soon as the CPU hits 75C anything attached to the CPU fan header goes to 100%, no matter what. To work around this I plugged my PWM splitter in to one of the chassis headers and have it monitor some of the other components. I haven't gone above 65C @ 1.45V this way.


what about Corsair link ?


----------



## bluej511

Sticking to 2933 for now. It works fine after hitting reset once at 3200mhz, but now just got stuck going 15>f9>0d and had to reset cmos as no amount of resetting would make it go. Kind of annoying that it keeps happening every so often, maybe dram boot voltage is too high or something idk. Only other time i got stuck in the same loop was when i set soc to 1.17, it was actually WORSE then 1.15.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> I just reread his question. He did pose the question in the context of Infinity Fabric being key to game performance at 1080p, so the higher MHz of the memory would be more important than the pure latency, going beyond what you would see from an Intel based system.


Yes, but with a 200Mhz gap and a 2 clock hike, you're playing with small amounts.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Sticking to 2933 for now. It works fine after hitting reset once at 3200mhz, but now just got stuck going 15>f9>0d and had to reset cmos as no amount of resetting would make it go. Kind of annoying that it keeps happening every so often, maybe dram boot voltage is too high or something idk. Only other time i got stuck in the same loop was when i set soc to 1.17, it was actually WORSE then 1.15.


This is why I am waiting for the May update(s), which should fix a LOT of memory issues.


----------



## nersty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> what about Corsair link ?


Custom loop here. Corsair link should be able to override it.


----------



## Brko

Question - I have Thermalright Venomous X and I have AM4 bolt-thru kit.

Should I remove stock backplate from MBO's behind to install VX or no?


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Can't you make a custom curve in fan profile?


You can in Cosair Link, but it still is really annoying as the fans change speed all the time and whine because of it. So if you do a custom fan profile you still get only silent if idle and then the higher the work load the louder they get. Since these chips are running say 40C-65C real temps all the time or 50C-75C fake temps, the fans are silent to say 1100 rpm and max out jet loud at 2400 rpm, but even at 1500 rpm they get loud or annoying changing all the time as well. Corsair should have put quieter fans on, but also Asus should be reporting the correct temperatures so this doesn't happen.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> Yeah me too, I'd hate to see my little chipset pretending is a chef when it doesn't even know how to cook eggs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, I'm now downloading Afterburner and I'll enable a low fan spinning.
> 
> btw - what is MSI thinking when they distribute Afterburner?
> I've downloaded it and it comes a zip archive, which itself contains..? a .rar archive, which itself contains ..? an installer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they build motherboards the way they package apps, then they should come very well packaged to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, that is a really nice cooler, I love it, but the issue is my air flow in my case, the Enthoo Evolv ATX Glass doesn't seem to be that good specially for the intake fans.
> The fans are very close to the front of the case, and with the air filters it blocks the flow a bit.
> In fact, if I remove the front face of the case I can see the temps going lower by a few degrees, without changing anything else.
> 
> It's a shame because that case really looks gorgeous to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club of the hotties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm now testing various strategies and I'll post my results in a few hours.
> I'll try all fans full speed, then some combination of lower and higher speeds to get something comfortable to the ear on idle


Dude i have the same case! But with NH-U14S (2x140mm) as CPU Cooler
I am thinking about to change the Fans with Bequite Silent Wings 140mm High Speed
Did u find any mod for more distance? i will not use ist without dustfilter.

with regards


----------



## Benus74

Hey guys, here some news about my PCH.

After running a test with all fans (CPU, GPU, Case) at 100% for 1 hour, the PCH stabilized at 48°C.
Today, I've worked in linux all day, and when I booted up in windows I was at 53°C only, so it looks like using linux is pushing less the chipset?

In windows in IDLE the PCH is always around 58°C.

I've rebooted to change some fan settings in bios and ... cold boot !!
I couldn't reach the BIOS, and as it was starting the third POST I've shutdown the PC by holding the power button for 10 sec.
The PC stopped with a code 8 and shutdown.

As I've had the cold boot issue, I wanted to experiment something, so I've started the PC without doing any clear CMOS and it went back to the BIOS.

There I could see the usual 1.517 VCore and CPU speed back to 3GHz.
I've quickly went to the PState page and as usual the PState was back to auto, I've then changed it to my 3.9GHz OC, and saved.

The next boot went ok and I've went into the BIOS to check things, and the VCore was back to 1.395V as all looked good.
All other settings were left at what it was before.
I've then changed my minimum fan setting, save & reset, and cold boot again.

Same as before, I've stopped PC holding power button for 10sec ... code 8 ... PC stopped!

I went into BIOS again and this time I was back again at 3GHz but the VCore was at 1.373V.
I've found that a bit weird as I was expected 1.517V again ?!

I went into the Extreme Tweaker and here is what I've seen and verified with DMM:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







VCore shows between 1.373V and 1.395V but using DMM I could read 1.358V bouncing to 1.361V.
The setting was still showing auto VCore with offset mode +0.18750V.

VDDSOC reports between 0.893 and 0.915, but DMM stay at 0.884 constantly.

DRAM Voltage shows 1.220 in bios but 1.201 on DMM, and is showing configured at 1.35000.

I've finally done a clear CMOS to make sure I'm starting over with some good bases.

I'll continue my test with PCH temps once I'm setup again!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I'm not sure then, it definitely says 1.395v when I set auto.
> 
> I just assumed that's the "base voltage" that the internal offset gets subtracted from.
> 
> Anyway, the voltage I saw in BIOS when the OC failed was 1.395v + 0.2525v; so maybe it wasn't as bad as it seemed.


As you can see on my 1700 it also shows 1.395V, but DMM says differently.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Asus employees, please do something to fix the 20C temp reporting that is too high for the X series. I couldn't stand the noise from my radiator fans on my Corsair H100i being jet engines even at quiet mode because the mobo is telliing it my idle temps are 57C when they are really 37C and it gets worse as you use the computer. My solution was I ordered two $22 Noctua fans to quiet things down without sacrificing cooling. But to have to pay $44 and swap out brand new fans just because your mobo can't tell software the right temperatures is ridiculous 2 months into this platform. Maybe you can save other people the money and time.


Are you controlling your fans via bios or Corsair Link? I replaced the stock fans on the H110i GT as well, in my instance, I went with Noiseblocker ELoop fans which cost even a bit more than Noctua.

Running the 1700 overclocked I can still have low fan speeds, decent temps, and what I think is low noise. MUCH quieter than the Corsair fans.


----------



## Ubardog

@gupsterg

I dont think i can do any further testing on this rig. Im pulling my hair out, Today with set X39 no pstate my Rig deiced it would ramp up to 130 Bkcl giving me 5. something g on Cpu and 4g on ram







While of was in OS so i reset meters and started log

log too big to upload...
Bus clock change is only slight here but 2.75v on SVI2 among others.
Will drop to stock tomorrow and record smaller logs with stress tests
6 weeks ish of owning this board and not a day goes by that crazy shz don't recur


----------



## 4rcherz

ignore missread


----------



## BUFUMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> Yeah me too, I'd hate to see my little chipset pretending is a chef when it doesn't even know how to cook eggs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, I'm now downloading Afterburner and I'll enable a low fan spinning.
> 
> btw - what is MSI thinking when they distribute Afterburner?
> I've downloaded it and it comes a zip archive, which itself contains..? a .rar archive, which itself contains ..? an installer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they build motherboards the way they package apps, then they should come very well packaged to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, that is a really nice cooler, I love it, but the issue is my air flow in my case, the Enthoo Evolv ATX Glass doesn't seem to be that good specially for the intake fans.
> The fans are very close to the front of the case, and with the air filters it blocks the flow a bit.
> In fact, if I remove the front face of the case I can see the temps going lower by a few degrees, without changing anything else.
> 
> It's a shame because that case really looks gorgeous to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club of the hotties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm now testing various strategies and I'll post my results in a few hours.
> I'll try all fans full speed, then some combination of lower and higher speeds to get something comfortable to the ear on idle


I have the same case, thinking about to buy bequite silent wings 3 140mm high speed to push some more air inside. Did you find any mod for this case??

With regards.


----------



## Reikoji

So.... either this 80c VRM reading is a lie, or my PC is doing something crazy during S3 sleep. it was maxxed @ 39c before I left for work. Come home, wake from sleep, VRM temp 80c.

Maybe waking from sleep is too stressful? It seems to have shot right back down to 26c in a heartbeat, so i'm hoping its just an erratic readout.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Maybe waking from sleep is too stressful??


I can relate


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Asus employees, please do something to fix the 20C temp reporting that is too high for the X series. I couldn't stand the noise from my radiator fans on my Corsair H100i being jet engines even at quiet mode because the mobo is telliing it my idle temps are 57C when they are really 37C and it gets worse as you use the computer. My solution was I ordered two $22 Noctua fans to quiet things down without sacrificing cooling. But to have to pay $44 and swap out brand new fans just because your mobo can't tell software the right temperatures is ridiculous 2 months into this platform. Maybe you can save other people the money and time.


its not really a temperature problem as more of a voltage problem. you can look through my history, but i'll quote what i wrote awhile ago:
Quote:


> so on the advice i gave my buddy, he picked up the gigabyte gaming 5 over the crosshair and i do truly believe a lot of issues plaguing ryzen is stemming from the use of the crosshair in regards to high temperatures, ram compatibility, and voltages. i helped him set everything up and before we built his computer together he let me use his gaming 5 for a shortwhile to further test somethings out. honestly, i just wanted to see if my 1800x and gskill 16gb flare x kit played well again like it did prior when i had the gaming 5... and lo and behold, they worked great at 3200 like before. no cold boot issues.
> 
> but i did some more testing regarding the complaints i made eailer about my 1800x running hotter and at higher voltage at stock settings with xfr enabled on the crosshair compared to my previous gaming 5. from digging into i noticed the difference. the gaming 5 is simply not as aggressive as the crosshair in regards to xfr boosting. i noticed on the gaming 5 my 1800x RARELY boosted to 4.1ghz during an xfr boost. it only boosted to 4ghz the MAJORITY of the time when it boosted high with xfr. that little difference makes a WHOLE A LOT of a difference. with the gaming 5 only pegging 4ghz most of the time for the top end, the volts stayed below 1.4 volts range with an average of 1.34v's after monitoring for 40 minutes. this also caused the fans not to ramp up and down like crazy since any load, even the slightest didn't cause xfr to jump straight to 4.1ghz and 1.5v's like the crosshair does. i also noticed how my 1800x on the gaming 5 didn't stay at 4ghz for long and it didn't jump up to 4ghz frequently. it would mostly boost up to around 3.8 - 3.9ghz. only a few times would it boost to 4ghz, let alone 4.1. unlike the crosshair where its always pegging 4.1ghz anytime anything touches a core, regardless how heavy it is. idle, then open firefox? boom 4.1. load foobar? boom 4.1 with 1.5v's. alt tab to swtich a lot, boom 4.1 with 1.5v's. why i noticed a high 1.4v average with the crosshair.
> 
> i also noticed another odd ball. the gaming 5 when under abusive load, like intel burn test, both regular and avx, along with prime, my 1800x would operate at 3.5ghz rather than 3.7ghz it does on the crosshair. so this caused my 1800x to run cooler since it used far less volts at 3.5ghz.
> 
> after doing the testing and putting my buddies computer together i ran the same tests on his 1800x. what i observed with mine i observed with his. what i find odd the most was the heavy load when all 16 threads are used at 100% with how it runs at 3.5ghz instead of the stock 3.6ghz. let alone 3.7ghz because iirc, with xfr enabled, all cores operate at 3.7ghz instead of 3.6ghz stock. so i don't know why its dropping to 3.5ghz on the gaming 5. the cooler used for mine was a nh-d15s while my buddy is using a corsair h110i. so cooling shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> so for those having ram issues, temps, and voltage it could just be the motherboard. even regarding overal ram stabilitly for the perfect case scenerio, samsung single rank 16gb kits. that's what puzzles me the absolute most is how i have cold boot issues with the SAME flare x kit on my crosshair but NOT on the gaming 5. for xfr with voltages and temperatures, for whatever reason i don't know. could be asus themselves tweaking bios settings to make xfr more aggressive since they figure those wanting the crosshair to run at stock settings can get the most out of it, or maybe since the crosshair has a better power delivery system it allows ryzen to boost to those high frequencies, and voltages at stock. i'm sorta leaning towards both with how the gaming 5 drops to 3.5ghz at full, 16 thread load since it does have a weaker vrm setup compared to the crosshair.
> 
> either way i would rather have my 1800x boosting to 3.8 - 3.9ghz frequently, with an occasion 4ghz, and rare 4.1ghz if it meant it kept voltages down allowing for lower temps and fan speeds.... but i also like the crosshair overall features wise. i just reconmended the gaming 5 to my friend because its an easier set it and forget it experience.


so tl/dr, its more so of an aggressive XFR, leading to high voltage, problem rather than the 20c offset. for whatever reason, again based on my own testing with two crosshairs and now three gaming 5's, granted limited with just the gaming 5's, but does show something, the crosshair is MORE aggressive with XFR, leading it to run at higher voltages, causing higher temperature spikes than other motherboards. at least compared to the gaming 5.

my 1800x NEVER idled at 50+c on my gaming 5 with XFR enabled. then again, it also didn't use 1.5v's on the gaming 5 when boosting. why its this way on the crosshair is beyond me and can only speculate, like i wrote in my quote.

for the time being i've been running with XFR disabled. fans don't ramp up high, much cooler temps since voltages stay within 1.2v range. sucks to lose out on that little extra performance though.


----------



## skyworxx

SO I just for the first time booted up my ryzen system

Surely 1.48v can't be normal on default settings











When watching the voltage closer, I even saw it spiking to 1.52v

Board came with 902 preinstalled, loading optimized defaults didn;t change anything


----------



## Dr Woot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyworxx*
> 
> SO I just for the first time booted up my ryzen system
> 
> Surely 1.48v can't be normal on default settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When watching the voltage closer, I even saw it spiking to 1.52v
> 
> Board came with 902 preinstalled


I have a 1700x and mine at completely stock settings will go above 1.5 when XFR engages. Its normal.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyworxx*
> 
> SO I just for the first time booted up my ryzen system
> 
> Surely 1.48v can't be normal on default settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When watching the voltage closer, I even saw it spiking to 1.52v
> 
> Board came with 902 preinstalled, loading optimized defaults didn;t change anything


Load the flash drive with the new bios from asus ASAP, also, change your vcore manually to 1.2 to start out with a 3.6 ghz manual ratio overclock. XFR is terrible, and you dont want your voltage that high imo.


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> Today I finally picked up my DMM and measured the vcore at the back of the socket, only to find 1.49V while running IBT AVX. Rebooted into the BIOS and measured again, now 1.52V.
> 
> Since my 1800X is running with offset -0.0625 with LLC 3 I thought LLC might be involved, so I quickly dialed it back to Auto and re-measured... 1.51V.
> 
> After this, I ditched offset mode and used a manual voltage of 1.375. Re-measured 1.54V.
> 
> Somewhat in panic, I cleared CMOS (twice) and loaded the default settings. In the BIOS, it now read 1.64V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... either:
> 
> My 1800x is faulty
> My C6H is faulty
> My DMM is faulty
> I'm missing something
> I'm hoping for any of the last 2. Will try to borrow a DMM and re-test.
> 
> TL;DR: 1800X on a CH6, in the BIOS screen:
> 
> Offset -0.0625, LLC 3, measured 1.52V
> Offset -0.0625, LLC Auto, measured 1.51V
> Manual 1.375, LLC Auto, measured 1.54V
> Everything default, measured 1.64V


To whoever was following this yesterday, borrowed a friend's DMM today. In sum, my DMM is not measuring accurately.

*Offset -0.0625, LLC 3*: In the BIOS, measured 1.351V (BIOS showed 1.373~1.395V). During IBT AVX, measured 1.349~1.351V (Vcore showed 1.373~1.395V, SVI2 showed 1.319~1.331V)
*Offset -0.0625, LLC 2*: In the BIOS, measured 1.349V (BIOS showed 1.373~1.395V), During IBT AVX, measured 1.299V and then got a code 8









So it looks like it's all good







Thanks for the help @Reikoji, @madweazl and @ProTekkFZS!


----------



## Reikoji

OMG windows is trying to push this crazy creators update on me now just like they did when i was using windows 7 !!!

(／ .□.)\ ┻━┻~ ヽ(`Д´)ﾉ~┻━┻ ／(.□. \)

I'd rather not if at all possible... suddenly everything i had stable will be 8 coding and BSOD'ing... nope...


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyworxx*
> 
> SO I just for the first time booted up my ryzen system
> 
> Surely 1.48v can't be normal on default settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When watching the voltage closer, I even saw it spiking to 1.52v
> 
> Board came with 902 preinstalled, loading optimized defaults didn;t change anything


Thats actually normal. No worries.


----------



## finalheaven

@Benus74

So is our PCH temp normal? Everything else in my computer is running cool. I'm assuming that my 1070 just runs out which is over the PCH. I've got decent cooling as well. Just not sure why only the PCH is high when my CPU and VRM is running much cooler.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @Benus74
> 
> So is our PCH temp normal? Everything else in my computer is running cool. I'm assuming that my 1070 just runs out which is over the PCH. I've got decent cooling as well. Just not sure why only the PCH is high when my CPU and VRM is running much cooler.


Where on the mobo is the PCH anyway?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Where on the mobo is the PCH anyway?


Figured it was the motherboard chip. Bottom right side.


----------



## ggdfdgd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> OMG windows is trying to push this crazy creators update on me now just like they did when i was using windows 7 !!!
> 
> (／ .□.)\ ┻━┻~ ヽ(`Д´)ﾉ~┻━┻ ／(.□. \)
> 
> I'd rather not if at all possible... suddenly everything i had stable will be 8 coding and BSOD'ing... nope...


http://winaero.com/blog/windows-10-update-disabler-disables-windows-10-updates-reliably/


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Figured it was the motherboard chip. Bottom right side.


so the X370 chipset?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> so the X370 chipset?


Yes, I believe so.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Yes, I believe so.


Aha! looks like our oversize video cards extend right over it (unless you're waterblocking maybe.....). Probably is GPU blowing hot air on it lol.

I have bottom intake fans so that probably counters a lot of the heat coming from the GPU. or, my video card does a good job of not blowing air over the MB in general.

Its pretty funny how those nice lights from the chipset cover are lost on my rig. I never even noticed until now.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> Same here for me...... Back to 1002....


We need 1.0.0.5 to land I think.


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Can't you make a custom curve in fan profile?


That's not really a solution. The maximum temperature is 75C, so if the CPU hits that target all your fans will suddenly run at full speed.
When that's really only 55C, it seems unreasonable.

While we're on the subject of fans, I'm disappointed that the minimum PWM value was raised in this recent update.
Also: the front fans in my case have a minimum rotational speed of 800 RPM, while the highest warning value is 600 RPM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> That would be what I would expect but rendering 120 frame animation now in Modo at 99% cpu usage while doing other stuff. Aida stable as well. Unless AISuite3 is the ultimate stress test for memory or something I have not a clue why all of a sudden it just did not want to work any more.
> I did try reinstalling AISuite3 and it did the same thing. What gives? I do not know.
> Are our machines degrading that fast in front of us? I hope not.


I'm not saying it isn't the ASUS software, but those are CPU stress tests, not memory testers.
You have to be able to store and retrieve correct values from memory 100% of the time.
While memory errors can affect stability, they do not always result in a complete system crash.

If you were using ECC memory on a validated/supported platform, the system _would_ halt when it detects multi-bit errors.
As I understand it Ryzen currently works with ECC memory, will correct single-bit errors and can detect multi-bit errors, but Windows 10 needs updated to properly halt on multi-bit errors.
I think that's unlikely to happen though, since it's not a server OS - which is a shame.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> OMG windows is trying to push this crazy creators update on me now just like they did when i was using windows 7 !!!
> I'd rather not if at all possible... suddenly everything i had stable will be 8 coding and BSOD'ing... nope...


If it crashes when you update the OS, it was never stable to begin with.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> That's not really a solution. The maximum temperature is 75C, so if the CPU hits that target all your fans will suddenly run at full speed.
> When that's really only 55C, it seems unreasonable.
> 
> While we're on the subject of fans, I'm disappointed that the minimum PWM value was raised in this recent update.
> Also: the front fans in my case have a minimum rotational speed of 800 RPM, while the highest warning value is 600 RPM.
> I'm not saying it isn't the ASUS software, but those are CPU stress tests, not memory testers.
> You have to be able to store and retrieve correct values from memory 100% of the time.
> While memory errors can affect stability, they do not always result in a complete system crash.
> 
> If you were using ECC memory on a validated/supported platform, the system _would_ halt when it detects multi-bit errors.
> As I understand it Ryzen currently works with ECC memory, will correct single-bit errors and can detect multi-bit errors, but Windows 10 needs updated to properly halt on multi-bit errors.
> I think that's unlikely to happen though, since it's not a server OS - which is a shame.
> 
> If it crashes when you update the OS, it was never stable to begin with.


I can't agree with when it comes to windows and their updates. We have people crashing with stock settings thanks to creator update.


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I can't agree with when it comes to windows and their updates. We have people crashing with stock settings thanks to creator update.


I've only ever used Win 10 CU on this PC and it's completely stable.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> I've only ever used Win 10 CU on this PC and it's completely stable.


And that probably has to do with it not being an "update" for you.

From a clean install its probably fine, but doing it the update way has commonly yielded negative effects probably caused by it not agreeing with programs and drivers already installed when you update.

And, I dont feel like clean installing just yet or dealing with the highly likely wonky update issues.


----------



## hotbrass

Since I am still experimenting with my C6H with R7 1800x and RX 480 I decided to give CU a try and updated and everything seems fine. That was Saturday and I have not noticed anything different except there are a lot of privacy options that are grayed out. I will be doing more with the OS when I have time. Overclocking has not been any different. All my settings and programs and data are still intact.

YMMV.


----------



## Reikoji

Honeslty i expect problem after problem, because my current windows 10 install is an update from windows 7 already, and even that came with problems. Not to mention PC build migration.


----------



## XEKong

After an evening of gaming, I can say turning on hot plug on the sata drives fixed the RAID error's and game crashes in Windows.


----------



## TheK

1000


----------



## TheK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheK*
> 
> 1000


now


----------



## tomhrxbfg

lol 1k pages in a month


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Aha! looks like our oversize video cards extend right over it (unless you're waterblocking maybe.....). Probably is GPU blowing hot air on it lol.
> 
> I have bottom intake fans so that probably counters a lot of the heat coming from the GPU. or, my video card does a good job of not blowing air over the MB in general.
> 
> Its pretty funny how those nice lights from the chipset cover are lost on my rig. I never even noticed until now.


that's been my take with the high pch temperature complaints as well. mine runs fairly cool. max i've seen it has been 48c but i also have fantastic air flow. two 140mm fans mounted on the bottom of my case blowing cool air straight up the bottom half of the motherboard all the way to the fans on my gpu. along with one 140mm mounted in the front of my case that covers the back of the gpu and the sata ports / pch area.

if you have pretty mediocre or near existent air flow, like a case with one small, slow < 1500 rpm fan in the front that sorta blows air towards that area with a two - three slot open air (dual / tri fan setup) gpu like a 1070, i could see the pch getting quite toasty. all that hot air blowing out of the gpu gets blown onto the motherboard, and with little air flow, gets trapped heating everything up.


----------



## east river

I'm only only at 250 pages









But then again I've set it to 40 replies per page.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Are you controlling your fans via bios or Corsair Link? I replaced the stock fans on the H110i GT as well, in my instance, I went with Noiseblocker ELoop fans which cost even a bit more than Noctua.
> 
> Running the 1700 overclocked I can still have low fan speeds, decent temps, and what I think is low noise. MUCH quieter than the Corsair fans.


Not sure a comparison of the stock Corsair 140mm fans ($5) to the Noctua 140mm fans ($27) or Noiseblocker Eloop fans is very valid. The bundled fans are the minimum quality you get at the Corsair AIO price point.

I just put in a H110i and the very next day I replaced them with the Noctua NF-A14 IPPC 2000 PWM fans. The stock Corsair fans rattled so badly on startup that I thought it would vibrate all the case screws out of the chassis. My stock Corsair 120mm fans on my old H100iV2 proceeded to spray bearing oil all over the chassis the first time I turned it on. The Noctua fans are so much better a product. You DO get what you pay for generally.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Not sure a comparison of the stock Corsair 140mm fans ($5) to the Noctua 140mm fans ($27) or Noiseblocker Eloop fans is very valid. The bundled fans are the minimum quality you get at the Corsair AIO price point.
> 
> I just put in a H110i and the very next day I replaced them with the Noctua NF-A14 IPPC 2000 PWM fans. The stock Corsair fans rattled so badly on startup that I thought it would vibrate all the case screws out of the chassis. My stock Corsair 120mm fans on my old H100iV2 proceeded to spray bearing oil all over the chassis the first time I turned it on. The Noctua fans are so much better a product. You DO get what you pay for generally.


They are all fans, so the pointing out differences in performance is what I would call valid.


----------



## alucardis666

My god does this board have a long post or what? I'm staring at the press f2 or delete to enter uefi creen for about 15 seconds with fastboot. Is there a fix for this? My old Asrock board would boot to desktop in as much time as I'm taking to finishing posting with this board.


----------



## Kanuki

Does anyone know that Dual Rank RAM will get update to support above 2667MHz or not?


----------



## badhairguy

I'm sure this has been mentioned several times already, but if you are having issues with improper temps and/or fan curves because of the +20 offset, play around with the SenseMI skew number in the bios. My 1700X at stock clocks and voltage with an H110i was idling at 60C which I knew couldn't be right, so I set senseMI skew to 288 from 272 and now I'm getting 35-38C at idle, 60C under load.

Having said that, you are never really going to know what your temperatures are, but with the offset we are already in that boat only with senseMI skew adjusted, now you won't get throttling or the crazy fan oscillations.


----------



## dorbot

Should we have a party for reaching a thousand pages of sage advice?

Cold boots, or lack thereof.....
Are there any ideas that might help the first start of the day? Even on stock everything (CPU, RAM) It is a bugger to wake up in the morning. Would a hair dryer help or is the name "cold boot problem" a bit misleading and it has nothing to do with heat. If it is a thermal thing, which components should I shoot my heat gun at?
Or what voltages can I set to get round the problem. I suppose VSOC and DRAM. Does setting the CPU core voltage absurdly high solve the cold starts?
I think this has all been tried and may mitigate the issue but I read about people here suffering first start of the day problems even with big overclocks and monstrous voltages....

If it is a thermal thing then it is possible to add heat manually if we know where to apply it.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanuki*
> 
> Does anyone know that Dual Rank RAM will get update to support above 2667MHz or not?


Hope so, in May perhaps. But be careful, questions like that are suspiciously close to asking for an ETA......
lol.


----------



## digitalfrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> I'm sure this has been mentioned several times already, but if you are having issues with improper temps and/or fan curves because of the +20 offset, play around with the SenseMI skew number in the bios. My 1700X at stock clocks and voltage with an H110i was idling at 60C which I knew couldn't be right, so I set senseMI skew to 288 from 272 and now I'm getting 35-38C at idle, 60C under load.


This is one of the reasons this is the best motherboard, even for 24/7 OC. No other board currently has this feature as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Kanuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Hope so, in May perhaps. But be careful, questions like that are suspiciously close to asking for an ETA......
> lol.


I only wanna know whether it's fixable or hardware limitation.

If it's fixable then I will wait but if it's hardware limitation then I will sell off my current RAM
and buy a new one.


----------



## arang

on creator win 10 CPU stress bench,
any body there? who not suffer from temporary freezing or sttuturing
or any solution exists ?


----------



## crossbone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arang*
> 
> on creator win 10 CPU stress bench,
> any body there? who not suffer from temporary freezing or sttuturing
> or any solution exists ?


I am still struggling with those freezes... no fix yet. Though on my machine it does only occur on high cpu load combined with high ram load. "Pure" CPU Load like Realbench H.264 Benchmark somehow does not trigger this behaviour.


----------



## arang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crossbone*
> 
> I am still struggling with those freezes... no fix yet. Though on my machine it does only occur on high cpu load combined with high ram load. "Pure" CPU Load like Realbench H.264 Benchmark somehow does not trigger this behaviour.


really thanks for fast reply ,as for me it occurs also when realbench stress test
this is really stress on me


----------



## crossbone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arang*
> 
> really thanks for fast reply , for me it occurs also when realbench stress test
> this is really stress on me


What I meant is: RealBench Stress test does trigger this behaviour, Realbench Benchmark H.264 test does not.

edit: I did also notice these hickups in some other random applications like games btw. But not all of them. Mainly older ones. For example I tried "Heroes of Might and Magic III - HD Edition"


----------



## arang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crossbone*
> 
> What I meant is: RealBench Stress test does trigger this behaviour, Realbench Benchmark H.264 test does not.


yes i got it


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arang*
> 
> on creator win 10 CPU stress bench,
> any body there? who not suffer from temporary freezing or sttuturing
> or any solution exists ?


Just updated to Creator Win 10, same issue with freezes when cpu is taxed. It is like the desktop loses focus and is locked out. Looks like Microsoft will need to fix this.


----------



## SirMacke

I'm running W10 CU, I haven't noticed any freezeing.


----------



## crossbone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirMacke*
> 
> I'm running W10 CU, I haven't noticed any freezeing.


Could you please run the RealBench Stresstest and see what happens? Would be great to narrow it down.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> I'm sure this has been mentioned several times already, but if you are having issues with improper temps and/or fan curves because of the +20 offset, play around with the SenseMI skew number in the bios. My 1700X at stock clocks and voltage with an H110i was idling at 60C which I knew couldn't be right, so I set senseMI skew to 288 from 272 and now I'm getting 35-38C at idle, 60C under load.
> 
> Having said that, you are never really going to know what your temperatures are, but with the offset we are already in that boat only with senseMI skew adjusted, now you won't get throttling or the crazy fan oscillations.


if you still have it on auto / stock settings but with the skew changes, can you try monitoring voltages? i'm curious to see if voltages stay below 1.5v's and what the average is just idling around with something like firefox open and browsing the web. not so much gaming. also are you using the ryzen balance plan?


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> if you still have it on auto / stock settings but with the skew changes, can you try monitoring voltages? i'm curious to see if voltages stay below 1.5v's and what the average is just idling around with something like firefox open and browsing the web. not so much gaming. also are you using the ryzen balance plan?


Im using Ryzen balance plan with minimum CPU state at 60%. P state overclock @ 4.0Ghz, +.05 offset voltage. Ive had HWinfo open in the background for the last 20 hour or so and my voltage at SVI2 TFN varies from 1.319-1.400.

Sorry, no stock clocks for now.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crossbone*
> 
> Could you please run the RealBench Stresstest and see what happens? Would be great to narrow it down.


Yes Realbench stress does freeze / stutter. That is why I switched to OCCT for stressing the system.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> I'm sure this has been mentioned several times already, but if you are having issues with improper temps and/or fan curves because of the +20 offset, play around with the SenseMI skew number in the bios. My 1700X at stock clocks and voltage with an H110i was idling at 60C which I knew couldn't be right, so I set senseMI skew to 288 from 272 and now I'm getting 35-38C at idle, 60C under load.
> 
> Having said that, you are never really going to know what your temperatures are, but with the offset we are already in that boat only with senseMI skew adjusted, now you won't get throttling or the crazy fan oscillations.


I have the ASUS Prime X370 so don't have the same tools in the BIOS to play with. I idle at 27° C with my brand new H110i on my [email protected] It is running around 58-62° C loaded with SETI. So far I am just using the H110i with the default fan settings. I have made some custom curves but they really aren't all that different from default it appears.

Does the CH6 have any fan smoothing function? The Prime does and can be used to get rid of fan speed oscillation by increasing hysteresis.


----------



## crossbone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Yes Realbench stress does freeze / stutter. That is why I switched to OCCT for stressing the system.


Thanks for the feedback. Do you use an NVMe SSD as system drive?


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> And that probably has to do with it not being an "update" for you.
> From a clean install its probably fine, but doing it the update way has commonly yielded negative effects probably caused by it not agreeing with programs and drivers already installed when you update.
> And, I dont feel like clean installing just yet or dealing with the highly likely wonky update issues.


"Updates" for Windows 10 are clean installs which migrate all your existing data over.
None of your drivers etc. persist.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crossbone*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. Do you use an NVMe SSD as system drive?


Yes, a 960 EVO.


----------



## Mrimstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Just updated to Creator Win 10, same issue with freezes when cpu is taxed. It is like the desktop loses focus and is locked out. Looks like Microsoft will need to fix this.


Have the same issue. So glad to see im not alone though


----------



## ggdfdgd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Yes, a 960 EVO.


Also experiencing the same problem with RealBench (and OCCT LinPack) and using a 960 EVO as system drive with a freshly installed Windows 10 Creators Update + all windows updates. I've also installed the samsung nvme driver + amd chipset drivers etc from the asus support website. Something I also noticed is that whenever these freezes start happening the Q-code changes from 24 to 44 and stays at 44 until reboot.


----------



## 4rcherz

Is this a read bug? My BLK is set to Manual in the BIOS but its seems to be changing, i noticed it went up to 120 last night too! (showed 4.6 clock







)


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4rcherz*
> 
> Is this a read bug? My BLK is set to Manual in the BIOS but its seems to be changing, i noticed it went up to 120 last night too! (showed 4.6 clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yeah, these values might be inaccurate due to the way they are determined.


----------



## DannyDK

Will we ever see a bios udate that will allow single rank hynix 3000mhz ram to be overclocked to 3200mhz or more? Seems like it is impossible to theese ram of mine stable at anything "but" 2933mhz :-(


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brko*
> 
> Question - I have Thermalright Venomous X and I have AM4 bolt-thru kit.
> 
> Should I remove stock backplate from MBO's behind to install VX or no?


I'm assuming they sold you TRUE BTK and FOC AM4 backplate/topplate?

As what is normally with Thermalright Venomous X would not work with just the FOC AM4 backplate/topplate.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







IMO if use the pillars marked in red (turned upside down) they should work and then just use appropriate screws from TRUE BTK.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I have a lot of TR stuff kicking about at the moment.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyDK*
> 
> Will we ever see a bios udate that will allow single rank hynix 3000mhz ram to be overclocked to 3200mhz or more? Seems like it is impossible to theese ram of mine stable at anything "but" 2933mhz :-(


Have you tried BCLK overclock? I have Samsung B Die G-Skill TridentZ 2x16GB and I can't boot at anything over a 2666MHz strap but I can run at 3200MHz if i increase bclk to 120mhz. The microcode update coming from AMD in May should address these issues, but until then, try a bclk overclock. For reference, I am running two 1070s in SLI at GEN3 and a 960 EVO m.2 drive in GEN3 as well with 120 bclk with no issues.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4rcherz*
> 
> Is this a read bug? My BLK is set to Manual in the BIOS but its seems to be changing, i noticed it went up to 120 last night too! (showed 4.6 clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Yeah, these values might be inaccurate due to the way they are determined.
Click to expand...

1hr run of RB on W10 Creators Edition seems same as W7 with other stability testing.



It's like some "setups" are more susceptible to erroneous BCLK values.


----------



## XEKong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggdfdgd3*
> 
> Also experiencing the same problem with RealBench (and OCCT LinPack) and using a 960 EVO as system drive with a freshly installed Windows 10 Creators Update + all windows updates. I've also installed the samsung nvme driver + amd chipset drivers etc from the asus support website. Something I also noticed is that whenever these freezes start happening the Q-code changes from 24 to 44 and stays at 44 until reboot.


I was having problems with a SATA ssd being reset and freezes. That seems to have been fixed by allowing hot swap, but I also get the code 44 change that stays until reboot.


----------



## Ashura

@gupsterg My double/Triple boot issues were there from day 1. All Stock settings, even with 0902.
Have tried disabling CSM, higher soc, higher Dram voltage, higher VBoot.

It gets to the CPU(red)Led in a few seconds, reboots -> gets there again, but spends a bit more time there, reboots, spends the same amount of time(maybe a couple secs. more) & then finally moves on to the VGA led(white) & I can see the post screen.
It takes about 30-40 secs. to post!


----------



## Brko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I'm assuming they sold you TRUE BTK and FOC AM4 backplate/topplate?
> 
> As what is normally with THermalright Venomous X would not work with just the FOC AM4 backplate/topplate.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO if use the pillars marked in red (turned upside down) they should work and then just use appropriate screws from TRUE BTK.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a lot of TR stuff kicking about at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yes, TRUE BTK + AM4 upgrade kit which they gave it for free (paid only P&P). Original Venomous BTK is only for Intel AFAIK.

So, what do you think? Leave MBO's backplate and install this one form TR or use this one with MBO?

I did not receive MBO yet (on Friday) so I do not know is it plastic or metal.


----------



## alucardis666

I'm official!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think i can do any further testing on this rig. Im pulling my hair out, Today with set X39 no pstate my Rig deiced it would ramp up to 130 Bkcl giving me 5. something g on Cpu and 4g on ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While of was in OS so i reset meters and started log
> 
> log too big to upload...
> Bus clock change is only slight here but 2.75v on SVI2 among others.
> Will drop to stock tomorrow and record smaller logs with stress tests
> 6 weeks ish of owning this board and not a day goes by that crazy shz don't recur


Dunno man, what to suggest, before I said RMA.

Your voltage values in SW are way too high and if they were *real* your system would not be OK IMO. So they are erroneous reads. Only thing I do think you get which is comparable between us is the borked boot issue = ~1.5V real voltage.

Like I said before I like logging data in SW for runs of stability testing and for my normal [email protected] runs, etc. If my board exhibited such behavior I would have RMA'd it, again I posted my opinion on that before in thread.

Real shame what is going on with your mobo mate. *I know this is the 1st time ever I spanked £250 on a mobo and if it did not satisfy me it would be gone*.

I'm waiting on if Asus sort the SIO CPU sensor temperature offset of +5°C. *As I'm not going to always be using Elmor's app to change SIO CPU Sensor mode to tCTL*. If Asus do not do a UEFI fix/option in UEFI to sort that mobo will be sold







.

I have no allegiance to any company







, I buy what I wish to and think is best for my needs







. I will not accept something that isn't working as I want at all.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEKong*
> 
> I was having problems with a SATA ssd being reset and freezes. That seems to have been fixed by allowing hot swap, but I also get the code 44 change that stays until reboot.


24, 40 and 44 are all normal.


----------



## crossbone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggdfdgd3*
> 
> Also experiencing the same problem with RealBench (and OCCT LinPack) and using a 960 EVO as system drive with a freshly installed Windows 10 Creators Update + all windows updates. I've also installed the samsung nvme driver + amd chipset drivers etc from the asus support website. Something I also noticed is that whenever these freezes start happening the Q-code changes from 24 to 44 and stays at 44 until reboot.


I can confirm the Q-Code behaviour. Never played any attention to this, before you mentioned.

@elmor:
Anything regarding this stuttering issue and Q-Code 44?

It seems like only Windows 10 CU Machines with NVMe systemdrive are affected?!


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crossbone*
> 
> I can confirm the Q-Code behaviour. Never played any attention to this, before you mentioned.
> 
> @elmor:
> Anything regarding this stuttering issue and Q-Code 44?
> 
> It seems like only Windows 10 CU Machines with NVMe systemdrive are affected?!


Are you sure the 44 code is related?

I've been getting that code long before the CU update without any issues. My stuttering only started after updating to CU.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 1hr run of RB on W10 Creators Edition seems same as W7 with other stability testing.
> 
> 
> 
> It's like some "setups" are more susceptible to erroneous BCLK values.


According to Martin it depends on the load. I usually don't see much variation either.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crossbone*
> 
> I can confirm the Q-Code behaviour. Never played any attention to this, before you mentioned.
> 
> @elmor:
> Anything regarding this stuttering issue and Q-Code 44?
> 
> It seems like only Windows 10 CU Machines with NVMe systemdrive are affected?!


To throw a monkey wrench in the mix, I'm also on a 960 Evo but haven't observed any stuttering issues in any benchmark, game, or other as of yet.


----------



## crossbone

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Are you sure the 44 code is related?
> 
> I've been getting that code long before the CU update without any issues. My stuttering only started after updating to CU.


It's just to make sure. There must be a difference between Qcode 24 and 44 otherwise those two would not exist.

And the strange thing is that the Q-Code changes from 24 to 44 in exactly the second when the stutter/freeze first appears. Hardly coincidence.


----------



## crossbone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> To throw a monkey wrench in the mix, I'm also on a 960 Evo but haven't observed any stuttering issues in any benchmark, game, or other as of yet.


The question though is - are you also on the CU update and have you tried the RealBench Stresstest, to confirm?


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crossbone*
> 
> I
> It's just to make sure. There must be a difference between Qcode 24 and 44 otherwise those two would not exist.
> 
> And the strange thing is that the Q-Code changes from 24 to 44 in exactly the second when the stutter/freeze first appears. Hardly coincidence.


I have both 24 and 44 now and then and not noticed any stuttering, is it just with RB that you get it?


----------



## ggdfdgd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> To throw a monkey wrench in the mix, I'm also on a 960 Evo but haven't observed any stuttering issues in any benchmark, game, or other as of yet.


Are you using the windows default nvme driver or samsung nvme driver?

Btw I can also confirm that the freezing only happens with memory intensive stress tests, OCCT standard or Prime95 Small FFT for example works fine.

Possibly something to do with paging so maybe disabling the pagefile could be something to try?


----------



## crossbone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4rcherz*
> 
> I have both 24 and 44 now and then and not noticed any stuttering, is it just with RB that you get it?


No it is not just with RB. Other random things where i got this behaviour - Games: Knights of Pen & Paper 2, Heroes of Might and Magic 3 HD Edition, OCCT Linpack


----------



## ggdfdgd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4rcherz*
> 
> I have both 24 and 44 now and then and not noticed any stuttering, is it just with RB that you get it?


Maybe the brief freeze is nearly unnoticeable under normal circumstances but gets amplified to multiple second long freezes under certain conditions? I've personally not seen the qcode change from 24 other than when these very noticeable long freezes start happening during a stress test though I've only been testing this build for a few days.


----------



## DannyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> Have you tried BCLK overclock? I have Samsung B Die G-Skill TridentZ 2x16GB and I can't boot at anything over a 2666MHz strap but I can run at 3200MHz if i increase bclk to 120mhz. The microcode update coming from AMD in May should address these issues, but until then, try a bclk overclock. For reference, I am running two 1070s in SLI at GEN3 and a 960 EVO m.2 drive in GEN3 as well with 120 bclk with no issues.


Yes i have tried that and i can onlyget it semi stable and anything higher than 2933mhz, i have trident z rgb 3000mhz cl15, only thing i can get is my timings when choosing the standard docp, but i gues i wil have to wait for a new bios before i can it above 2933mhz stable, would love to get this kit to 3600mhz some day 
Before i forget i use two sticks of 8gb


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brko*
> 
> Yes, TRUE BTK + AM4 upgrade kit which they gave it for free (paid only P&P). Original Venomous BTK is only for Intel AFAIK.
> 
> So, what do you think? Leave MBO's backplate and install this one form TR or use this one with MBO?
> 
> I did not receive MBO yet (on Friday) so I do not know is it plastic or metal.


Mobo AM4 backplate is nice metal one







, I would use that. If you compare it to TRUE BTK it has more contact with mobo, which I prefer. Below is image from TR AM4 install guide. The red outlined / arrowed elements meet back of mobo, where as AM4 backplate is greater area, again my preference.



If you wish to use TR backplate instead of AM4 be aware it has a sticky pad between it and mobo. I used hairdryer to warm AM4 backplate and it came away easily with little manual pulling. I had zero sticky residue left on mobo. Prior to doing that method I asked in thread and Elmor gave green light to do







.

Interesting they gave your free TRUE BTK. I have Archon SB-E X2 and IB-E X2. They wanted initially 9.99€ for TRUE BTK for Archon SB-E plus 15.90€ shipping, total of ~£22. I was quite upset by this. I pointed out I also have 5x TY-143 fans and still own a ThermalRight TRUE 120 Rev.A plus owned other TR coolers over the years. They came down to 9.99€ for TRUE BTK plus 8.50€ shipping = ~£16 with FOC 2x AM4 back/top plate. The TRUE BTK also had a AM4 back/top plate







, so now I have 3x AM4 back/top plate. I did also point out that Be Quiet / Noctua offer FOC AM4 inc shipping from what I have read. I do not believe TR are being as transparent and doing right my owners of their HSF as other companies.

May I ask your location?


----------



## Ubardog

The thing is I contacted Asus support. Got told contact seller. At least Asus would understand it where as laptop direct probably will not.If i got this from amazon It would be exchanged by now. I expected more from asus really.

As for elmor say they have know about this issue again angered me over the whole thing. Why even put 0.1% effot in to anything else if a bug like this existed. Always safety 1st. If this was in a building trade and a potentially safe Voltage was KNOW to give a lethal voltage and repeated ignored IE 110v giving out 440v (1.35v giving 1.5v+) If reported to proper people the whole site would be shut down and there would a HSE investigation and heads would roll.

I know all my volts show high, I can work around this but when there is massive drops and peaks of voltages and amp's I can not.

On a positive note Today my official Nxzt am4 bracket arrived today. Its Fitted and im running IBT max as I type
Completely free Shipped from USA to Uk

Testing beginning again









Hoping it clears some readings up.


----------



## ggdfdgd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> Have you tried BCLK overclock? I have Samsung B Die G-Skill TridentZ 2x16GB and I can't boot at anything over a 2666MHz strap but I can run at 3200MHz if i increase bclk to 120mhz. The microcode update coming from AMD in May should address these issues, but until then, try a bclk overclock. For reference, I am running two 1070s in SLI at GEN3 and a 960 EVO m.2 drive in GEN3 as well with 120 bclk with no issues.


I was able to boot fine and didnt get any memory errors by running a (albeit very short, will test more extensively at a later time) memory test using memtest.exe with 2933 18-16-16-16-38 1.35v + 1.35v vboot with F4-3200C14D-32GVR. SOC voltage 0.95.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> "Updates" for Windows 10 are clean installs which migrate all your existing data over.
> None of your drivers etc. persist.


But they do still exist: in registry.


----------



## jimmyz

Just my 2 cents on the stuttering, I wonder if the " game mode " changes have upped the priority to high or real time to give better performance, I know setting it like that causes apps like CB to do the stutter shuffle.


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmyz*
> 
> Just my 2 cents on the stuttering, I wonder if the " game mode " changes have upped the priority to high or real time to give better performance, I know setting it like that causes apps like CB to do the stutter shuffle.


Game Mode has to be enabled for each application manually, and all it does is reserve 3/4 of the CPU exclusively for the game process, moving everything else onto the remaining 1/4.
This is only in effect when the game is the foreground application too.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> The thing is I contacted Asus support. Got told contact seller. At least Asus would understand it where as laptop direct probably will not.If i got this from amazon It would be exchanged by now. I expected more from asus really.
> 
> As for elmor say they have know about this issue again angered me over the whole thing. Why even put 0.1% effot in to anything else if a bug like this existed. Always safety 1st. If this was in a building trade and a potentially safe Voltage was KNOW to give a lethal voltage and repeated ignored IE 110v giving out 440v (1.35v giving 1.5v+) If reported to proper people the whole site would be shut down and there would a HSE investigation and heads would roll.
> 
> I know all my volts show high, I can work around this but when there is massive drops and peaks of voltages and amp's I can not.
> 
> On a positive note Today my official Nxzt am4 bracket arrived today. Its Fitted and im running IBT max as I type
> Completely free Shipped from USA to Uk
> 
> Testing beginning again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping it clears some readings up.


These high voltages were observed with an aftermarket bracket installed right?


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyDK*
> 
> Yes i have tried that and i can onlyget it semi stable and anything higher than 2933mhz, i have trident z rgb 3000mhz cl15, only thing i can get is my timings when choosing the standard docp, but i gues i wil have to wait for a new bios before i can it above 2933mhz stable, would love to get this kit to 3600mhz some day
> Before i forget i use two sticks of 8gb


How about VDDSOC? try raising it to 1.2v. Raise Dram volts to 1.4 and Dram boot volts to 1.4. Set your timings to 18-18-18-18-40. Try one of the 2T bios. Make sure spread spectrum is disabled. I couldn't run over 3000mhz until i used 0082 bios.


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> These high voltages were observed with an aftermarket bracket installed right?


These are with official AM3 backplate pulled from my old board and the X62 with official AM3 mounting kit from my old board. So with AM3/4 on this board it should not have been an issue. Just one "variable" out the way.

Im far more pleased with the over all fitting of the new style. It Fixes plate to board with set spacer. Then header just sits on top and you tighten that on you can't under or over pressure it.
Old style you fixed back plate on it was so lose. Then you placed the header on to tighten it all up. Back plate and header in one

IBT on 8th loop now Max temps 58 compared to 60. Definitely some Gain.


----------



## DannyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> How about VDDSOC? try raising it to 1.2v. Raise Dram volts to 1.4 and Dram boot volts to 1.4. Set your timings to 18-18-18-18-40. Try one of the 2T bios. Make sure spread spectrum is disabled. I couldn't run over 3000mhz until i used 0082 bios.


Have tried dram volts at 1.45 soc volts at 1.2 and even with timings as high as 20-24-24-24-50-2t (using 0083) and dram boot volts at 1.45 but its a no go, just have to settle for what i have now 2933mhz 15-16-16-16-35-2t i gues :-(


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> @gupsterg My double/Triple boot issues were there from day 1. All Stock settings, even with 0902.
> Have tried disabling CSM, higher soc, higher Dram voltage, higher VBoot.
> 
> It gets to the CPU(red)Led in a few seconds, reboots -> gets there again, but spends a bit more time there, reboots, spends the same amount of time(maybe a couple secs. more) & then finally moves on to the VGA led(white) & I can see the post screen.
> It takes about 30-40 secs. to post!


Dunno mate what to suggest







.

I can only say I have had same mobo, I have used 2x differing batches of R7 1700, then also Corsair LPX 2400MHz C14 2x 4GB kit, Crucial Ballistix 2400MHz C16 2x 4GB kit and G.Skill Trident-Z 3200Mhz C14 2x 8GB kit.

On Corsair and Crucial kit regardless stock CPU or OC, with 2400MHz RAM using right strap or D.O.C.P, it was 1x post of mobo every time. I used stock SOC for 2400MHz. Mobo was UEFI defaults (ie 2133MHz, SOC: [Auto], etc) measured on ProbeIt point as ~0.838V on 1st, ~0.893V 2nd. I also manually set value to make as same measured on DMM as [Auto] did not need to change VBOOT from [Auto], VDIMM on both kits was 1.2V from [Auto]/D.O.C.P.

G.Skill set I have only really used as 2933MHz on 1st and 3200MHz on 2nd. 1st needed SOC: 0.900V in UEFI instead of SOC: 0.825V for 2400MHz on other kits. 2nd needed SOC: 0.975V in UEFI instead of 0.875V on 2400MHz kits. VBOOT/VDIMM has been 1.35V. It has been 1x post of mobo, only on 2nd CPU with 3200MHz I have has borked boot as described before off and on







.

From yesterday after the borked boot I now use "Sleep" in W10 Creators edition. I have had no issues, aware some members have "Sleep" issue with their rigs. I have done numerous short "Sleep" times and overnight last night. This is also saving me so far from the cold boot borked boot, resulting in 1x mobo post > shutdown > 3x post > enter UEFI and CPU get ~1.5V







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> According to Martin it depends on the load. I usually don't see much variation either.


I can only say in my case, W7 with lengthy testing of x264 / Y-Cruncher / [email protected] and some RB it's been all good. Like said before, to me it seems some "setups" are more susceptible than others. What is making this occur between different "setups" I have no idea







.

Today I start doing more W10 stress testing so if anything changes from my experience on W7 I will share/post







.


----------



## gupsterg

@Ubardog

I'll be truly honest, I will not buy Asus product from anyone but Amazon UK. Asus RMA from what others share / slight experience I have had is not stellar.

As I had mobo/CPU/RAM prior to contacting TR for AM4 bracket. I used and still am using AM3 backplate as in VX BTK II. And no nutty voltage issues as yourself.

Sorry not being helpful with my post







.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Dunno mate what to suggest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I can only say I have had same mobo, I have used 2x differing batches of R7 1700, then also Corsair LPX 2400MHz C14 2x 4GB kit, Crucial Ballistix 2400MHz C16 2x 4GB kit and G.Skill Trident-Z 3200Mhz C14 2x 8GB kit.
> 
> On Corsair and Crucial kit regardless stock CPU or OC, with 2400MHz RAM using right strap or D.O.C.P, it was 1x post of mobo every time. I used stock SOC for 2400MHz. Mobo was UEFI defaults (ie 2133MHz, SOC: [Auto], etc) measured on ProbeIt point as ~0.838V on 1st, ~0.893V 2nd. I also manually set value to make as same measured on DMM as [Auto] did not need to change VBOOT from [Auto], VDIMM on both kits was 1.2V from [Auto]/D.O.C.P.
> 
> G.Skill set I have only really used as 2933MHz on 1st and 3200MHz on 2nd. 1st needed SOC: 0.900V in UEFI instead of SOC: 0.825V for 2400MHz on other kits. 2nd needed SOC: 0.975V in UEFI instead of 0.875V on 2400MHz kits. VBOOT/VDIMM has been 1.35V. It has been 1x post of mobo, only on 2nd CPU with 3200MHz I have has borked boot as described before off and on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> From yesterday after the borked boot *I now use "Sleep" in W10 Creators edition. I have had no issues,* aware some members have "Sleep" issue with their rigs. I have done numerous short "Sleep" times and overnight last night. This is also saving me so far from the cold boot borked boot, resulting in 1x mobo post > shutdown > 3x post > enter UEFI and CPU get ~1.5V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Haha.. I'm planning to do the same, only solution so far is to avoid the problem








All my hopes are on Bios update, fingers crossed. If you do find/come up with a a solution please do tag me.

Also, just an FYI, edit your last post if you need to add something instead of double posting.
Our systems don't, but we have a choice








Quote:


> Posting Etiquette
> 
> In order to keep threads manageable, neat and concise we do not allow users to make consecutive posts immediately after their last most recent post. Please edit your last most recent post with changes or updated information. You can only post immediately after your last post after a 24 hour period in order to avoid needless thread bumping.


http://www.overclock.net/t/235282/overclock-net-professionalism-initiative


----------



## Brko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Brko*
> 
> Yes, TRUE BTK + AM4 upgrade kit which they gave it for free (paid only P&P). Original Venomous BTK is only for Intel AFAIK.
> 
> So, what do you think? Leave MBO's backplate and install this one form TR or use this one with MBO?
> 
> I did not receive MBO yet (on Friday) so I do not know is it plastic or metal.
> 
> 
> 
> Mobo AM4 backplate is nice metal one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I would use that. If you compare it to TRUE BTK it has more contact with mobo, which I prefer. Below is image from TR AM4 install guide. The red outlined / arrowed elements meet back of mobo, where as AM4 backplate is greater area, again my preference.
> 
> 
> 
> If you wish to use TR backplate instead of AM4 be aware it has a sticky pad between it and mobo. I used hairdryer to warm AM4 backplate and it came away easily with little manual pulling. I had zero sticky residue left on mobo. Prior to doing that method I asked in thread and Elmor gave green light to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Interesting they gave your free TRUE BTK. I have Archon SB-E X2 and IB-E X2. They wanted initially 9.99€ for TRUE BTK for Archon SB-E plus 15.90€ shipping, total of ~£22. I was quite upset by this. I pointed out I also have 5x TY-143 fans and still own a ThermalRight TRUE 120 Rev.A plus owned other TR coolers over the years. They came down to 9.99€ for TRUE BTK plus 8.50€ shipping = ~£16 with FOC 2x AM4 back/top plate. The TRUE BTK also had a AM4 back/top plate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so now I have 3x AM4 back/top plate. I did also point out that Be Quiet / Noctua offer FOC AM4 inc shipping from what I have read. I do not believe TR are being as transparent and doing right my owners of their HSF as other companies.
> 
> May I ask your location?
Click to expand...

Sorry if my post wasn't clear







I bought separately TRUE BTK for 10 EUR and not from TR. My friend who owns a PC store sold me one.
TR.de from Germany asked me the same price as you mentioned. 9.99 + DHL shipping = 20-something EUR. Said, no thanks, just FOC AM4 kit and I paid 5 EUR shipping which is OK. So 15 EUR costs me in total.
I think Venomous X is a quite capable cooler for R5 1600 coupled with Noctua 120mm fan. That combo cooled i7 875K (4GHz) and i7 2600K (4.5GHz).

Ok, back to MBO bracket. So, to try original bracket than? Will do. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> I have the same case, thinking about to buy bequite silent wings 3 140mm high speed to push some more air inside. Did you find any mod for this case??
> 
> With regards.


I haven't looked for any mod for the case yet, but I'm thinking that I should probably put 3 140mm to also push more air.
The case is easy to mod at least, so adding an extra 140mm shouldn't be too hard, and yeah, I think the bequiet are a good choice because the ones from Phantek are kind of noisy and don't really ramp very well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @Benus74
> 
> So is our PCH temp normal? Everything else in my computer is running cool. I'm assuming that my 1070 just runs out which is over the PCH. I've got decent cooling as well. Just not sure why only the PCH is high when my CPU and VRM is running much cooler.


I can't say for sure but yesterday I've done a lot of testing with more cooling getting in my case and I could see the PCH not going over 61°C with FAH running for 10 hours on both GPU and CPU (used 12 cores only as using 15 gives me weird behaviour with work not being distributed to my computer... FAH doesn't like high even numbers of CPU







).
Also on IDLE the PCH went down to 54°C which is already lower than what I was seeing previously.

My VRM on the other side only got up to 55°C at the end of the load, and after stopping it, it went down to 42°C pretty quickly.

For sure it proves my cooling wasn't enough!
But at the same time, do I want a system with fan blowing at max all the time? no I don't.

I'll get a bequiet fan and I'll put that in the case and see if more air flow as lower speed allow good enough temps (say max 62°C on PCH and idle at 52°C)

Also if you check this post it seems that some other MB also suffer from high PCH temps: https://community.amd.com/thread/214508
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Figured it was the motherboard chip. Bottom right side.


I think PCH is for the chipset temperature monitoring, which is the block below the RAM with the glowing ROG logo on it (glowing if you've enabled RGB







)


----------



## gupsterg

@Ashura

If I see any resolution will share







. Cheers for tip on etiquette







, sometimes I find my posts get long and may have multiple member reply, then some will quote whole post and it just seem huge again







. So sometimes I double post, which is not correct I agree







.

@Brko

No problem







, thank you for information, I appreciate it







. Agree these air coolers are pretty damn good







. For a number of reason really like the Archon. Worked well on my i5 4690K for 4.9GHz 24/7 use. On the R7 I can use a way quieter fan profile on Archon vs i5 for stability testing. Gaming/Normal usage both setups were very quiet.

@Benus74

Ignore red box in image, under HS by SATA is PCH as you guys are discovering







.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Dunno mate what to suggest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I can only say I have had same mobo, I have used 2x differing batches of R7 1700, then also Corsair LPX 2400MHz C14 2x 4GB kit, Crucial Ballistix 2400MHz C16 2x 4GB kit and G.Skill Trident-Z 3200Mhz C14 2x 8GB kit.
> 
> On Corsair and Crucial kit regardless stock CPU or OC, with 2400MHz RAM using right strap or D.O.C.P, it was 1x post of mobo every time. I used stock SOC for 2400MHz. Mobo was UEFI defaults (ie 2133MHz, SOC: [Auto], etc) measured on ProbeIt point as ~0.838V on 1st, ~0.893V 2nd. I also manually set value to make as same measured on DMM as [Auto] did not need to change VBOOT from [Auto], VDIMM on both kits was 1.2V from [Auto]/D.O.C.P.
> 
> G.Skill set I have only really used as 2933MHz on 1st and 3200MHz on 2nd. 1st needed SOC: 0.900V in UEFI instead of SOC: 0.825V for 2400MHz on other kits. 2nd needed SOC: 0.975V in UEFI instead of 0.875V on 2400MHz kits. VBOOT/VDIMM has been 1.35V. It has been 1x post of mobo, only on 2nd CPU with 3200MHz I have has borked boot as described before off and on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> From yesterday after the borked boot I now use "Sleep" in W10 Creators edition. I have had no issues, aware some members have "Sleep" issue with their rigs. I have done numerous short "Sleep" times and overnight last night. This is also saving me so far from the cold boot borked boot, resulting in 1x mobo post > shutdown > 3x post > enter UEFI and CPU get ~1.5V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I can only say in my case, W7 with lengthy testing of x264 / Y-Cruncher / [email protected] and some RB it's been all good. Like said before, to me it seems some "setups" are more susceptible than others. What is making this occur between different "setups" I have no idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Today I start doing more W10 stress testing so if anything changes from my experience on W7 I will share/post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I may use sleep as well now, my 3200mhz doesnt seem to reliably boot once in a while and im stuck with f9>0d and then have to reset cmos and start all over again.


----------



## DannyDK

Anyone knows why cpu core voltage showing something different than vcore in hwinfo64 and wich one to trust? I see "spike" up to 1.461 in vcore and only 1.387 in cpu core voltage.


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Benus74
> 
> Ignore red box in image, under HS by SATA is PCH as you guys are discovering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ooohh, that is the PCH diode... then that would explain why it's so hot








My GTX 1060 being mounted in the PCI slot just above, it nearly covers it, and so, when GPU is hot, PCH is hot









Then it's probably nothing to worry about as there is nothing much in this area of the mobo anyway









Thanks a lot of making this clear to us, I really thought the PCH diode was next to the chipset itself.

+REP for that man









btw - where did you get this information from? I'm curious to see how you've found that


----------



## bluej511

So just for poops and giggles i tried getting 3200mhz the old fashioned way dram/dramboot at 1.35 still works fine and still needs a single reset to get it going, soc at 1.15. So on my end change dram voltages makes no difference, both works 1.36/1.45 and/or 1.35/1.35. Changing soc is the only way to get it to post and reset once the only way to boot. I have not been able to get it to boot reliably at 3200/1.15v but im sure theres some settings i havent tried.

Changing soc to anything above 1.16 cause immediate f9>0d.


----------



## Targonis

I am having some problems, and hope one or more of you will have some advice for me. I was running my C6H with an 1800X, 3.85GHz. All has been fine, temps not a problem. Memory at 2667. After going to 0083(2T memory), I started to see some instability. If I would leave my system running overnight or through the day, when I came back, the machine would be locked and the post code 8 was on the display. So, crashed. I have not been doing anything fancy, no p-state or other overclocks, a straight 100(or 99.8)*38.75. So, I decided to go back to 0902 to test. I went back to 0902. Same problem, the 8 code, not all the time.

Do you think it is my motherboard, or the CPU? I didn't think memory overclocks would produce an 8 code, but even then, I have it back to full stock.

To add insult to injury, creators update decided to come down, and was in the process of upgrading the last 8 code, which completely killed my Windows 10(can't go back to previous version, no restore points due to the upgrade killing those). I am restoring from my initial drive image, but I am wondering if PCH temp getting high might produce the 8 code. The weather has been getting warmer, so temperatures MIGHT be an issue in some cases, though not that bad.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> I am having some problems, and hope one or more of you will have some advice for me. I was running my C6H with an 1800X, 3.85GHz. All has been fine, temps not a problem. Memory at 2667. After going to 0083(2T memory), I started to see some instability. If I would leave my system running overnight or through the day, when I came back, the machine would be locked and the post code 8 was on the display. So, crashed. I have not been doing anything fancy, no p-state or other overclocks, a straight 100(or 99.8)*38.75. So, I decided to go back to 0902 to test. I went back to 0902. Same problem, the 8 code, not all the time.
> 
> Do you think it is my motherboard, or the CPU? I didn't think memory overclocks would produce an 8 code, but even then, I have it back to full stock.
> 
> To add insult to injury, creators update decided to come down, and was in the process of upgrading the last 8 code, which completely killed my Windows 10(can't go back to previous version, no restore points due to the upgrade killing those). I am restoring from my initial drive image, but I am wondering if PCH temp getting high might produce the 8 code. The weather has been getting warmer, so temperatures MIGHT be an issue in some cases, though not that bad.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.


A lot of people who use the new test BIOSes have notice that you need more voltage (in most cases) to be stable to where you were at 902/1002 (which is why im still on 1002 and sticking to it for now).

Code 8 is CPU not operational, means your pc froze overnight thats all it is. I get code 8 ONLY when i launch msi afterburner and 1/10 times it will freeze and i get a code 8. The reason for the freeze could be software and/or hardware just not too sure.

In between switching BIOS you need to make sure to clear cmos a couple times to get rid of stored settings, i would use 1002 instead of 902 though, it has even more stability updates then 902.


----------



## nersty

How much vdroop is normal on LLC auto? If i set vcore to be 1.45, on load I get around 1.39.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nersty*
> 
> How much vdroop is normal on LLC auto? If i set vcore to be 1.45, on load I get around 1.39.


If it's stable thats fine, mine is offset at -.100, BIOS shows 1.22, HWinfo64 shows 1.256 at idle and goes to 1.199 under load, so you're on track.


----------



## gupsterg

@Benus74

Post 10061 I said ignore the red box in image, that is motherboard temp sensor, that sensor was confirmed to me by Elmor.

PCH is under red heatsink outlined in below image.



I can not confirm if PCH has internal temp sensor or one placed on mobo at close proximity, only @elmor, @[email protected], @Praz or another more experienced person may confirm for us.

I only know where PCH is







.

@bluej511

Yeah until UEFI improves I'm gonna use "Sleep". I may even afterwards as then it's "instantaneous" desktop







.


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nersty*
> 
> How much vdroop is normal on LLC auto? If i set vcore to be 1.45, on load I get around 1.39.


It's been my experience that only LLC5 will see 0 vdroop, but of course you've read the downside to running it.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> A lot of people who use the new test BIOSes have notice that you need more voltage (in most cases) to be stable to where you were at 902/1002 (which is why im still on 1002 and sticking to it for now).
> 
> Code 8 is CPU not operational, means your pc froze overnight thats all it is. I get code 8 ONLY when i launch msi afterburner and 1/10 times it will freeze and i get a code 8. The reason for the freeze could be software and/or hardware just not too sure.
> 
> In between switching BIOS you need to make sure to clear cmos a couple times to get rid of stored settings, i would use 1002 instead of 902 though, it has even more stability updates then 902.


Thanks for the response. I had tried 1002, but with my 2T memory, I couldn't clock my memory as high as I could with 0902. 0083 was better about memory, but it wasn't stable at 2933(it would POST at least).


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> A lot of people who use the new test BIOSes have notice that you need more voltage (in most cases) to be stable to where you were at 902/1002 (which is why im still on 1002 and sticking to it for now).
> 
> Code 8 is CPU not operational, means your pc froze overnight thats all it is. I get code 8 ONLY when i launch msi afterburner and 1/10 times it will freeze and i get a code 8. The reason for the freeze could be software and/or hardware just not too sure.
> 
> In between switching BIOS you need to make sure to clear cmos a couple times to get rid of stored settings, i would use 1002 instead of 902 though, it has even more stability updates then 902.


MSI afterburner causing 8 code lockup is proof it can come from anything. I had MSI afterburner lockup as well after it got corrupted from having multiple startup-BSOD from trying out ram overclocks, ended up having to safe mode and disable it from starting up, then reinstall it.

I've had a few 'almost' 8 code lockups after trying to run DOOM with my PoS GPU at its factory setting. Its either dying or it cant handle putting out PCIe gen 3 bandwidth. As soon as it tries to enter the mission after loading, lock up at those white rising particles. I say almost 8 code because after the game locks up, i can end the task from task manager and my Q-code changes to 8, but no total system lockup.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nersty*
> 
> How much vdroop is normal on LLC auto? If i set vcore to be 1.45, on load I get around 1.39.


I get 1.32v under full load from 1.4v in BIOS.


----------



## SpecChum

That's the only thing stopping me going 4.0Ghz to be honest.

I need about 1.42v for stability but I've need to set 1.48 - 1.49v in BIOS to get that









I know idle voltage isn't as bad, but even so, 1.5v (ish) is pretty high.


----------



## finalheaven

@gupsterg

Did you ever have a failed boot issue that seemed unrelated to the CPU/Mobo?

I have now had two failed boots where the cause appears to be GPU related, but it has not happened prior to 0072 and Creator's Update.

It passes bios, but right before windows logo/loading screen, weird color lines appear across the screen and it does not load into windows. A quick restart fixed it both times.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> Did you ever have a failed boot issue that seemed unrelated to the CPU/Mobo?
> 
> I have now had two failed boots where the cause appears to be GPU related, but it has not happened prior to 0072 and Creator's Update.
> 
> It passes bios, but right before windows logo/loading screen, weird color lines appear across the screen and it does not load into windows. A quick restart fixed it both times.


I had similar when I first unlocked all 4096 cores on my Fury. The MSI dragon splashscreen on my motherboard would be corrupt; windows did still load tho.

This went away when I modified my BIOS to add +25mV to all P-states.

Interestingly, now, more often than not this new system doesn't wake my monitor up from sleep when I'm trying to enter BIOS, and I keep having to ctrl-alt-del until it does. Was fine on my Z97 so I've no idea what the issue is there; even bought a new DisplayPort cable but no better.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I had similar when I first unlocked all 4096 cores on my Fury. The MSI dragon splashscreen on my motherboard would be corrupt; windows did still load tho.
> 
> This went away when I modified my BIOS to add +25mV to all P-states.
> 
> Interestingly, now, more often than not this new system doesn't wake my monitor up from sleep when I'm trying to enter BIOS, and I keep having to ctrl-alt-del until it does. Was fine on my Z97 so I've no idea what the issue is there; even bought a new DisplayPort cable but no better.


You solved it adding more volts to the CPU? Seems odd that more Vcore volts would solve this issue because it appears to pass bios fine and I am assuming it doesn't take much CPU load to get into windows. Especially since it's passed numerous other CPU stress tests. However, I am willing to try anything to fix the problem. I might try to setting my GPU at default speeds though first.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> You solved it adding more volts to the CPU? Seems odd that more Vcore volts would solve this issue because it appears to pass bios fine and I am assuming it doesn't take much CPU load to get into windows. Especially since it's passed numerous other CPU stress tests. However, I am willing to try anything to fix the problem. I might try to setting my GPU at default speeds though first.


lol, no. My bad tho, I was unclear.

I added 25mV to the GPU core but at all P-states, not just the top one.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> lol, no. My bad tho, I was unclear.
> 
> I added 25mV to the GPU core but at all P-states, not just the top one.


Ah ok! Will definitely work with my GPU to fix this problem. Thanks!


----------



## Kriant

Having issues with my build

Getting stuck at 24; 0d code (had to remove ram twice before that one went away); 8 error out of the blue. Started happening after I flashed to the latest bios and then flashed back to 1001 (because latest bios has some issues with my ram sticks - would not work at anything about 2400)


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyDK*
> 
> Have tried dram volts at 1.45 soc volts at 1.2 and even with timings as high as 20-24-24-24-50-2t (using 0083) and dram boot volts at 1.45 but its a no go, just have to settle for what i have now 2933mhz 15-16-16-16-35-2t i gues :-(


You should focus on true metrics (such as time), that's where the large percentage differences are.
Benches such as (http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=479666&postcount=22) show only 1% difference between 2933 and 3200.
Latency time makes a bigger difference.
11 / 2.400 =4.58 nanoseconds
12 / 2.400 =5
14 / 2.666 =5.25
14 / 2.933 =4.77
14 / 3.200 =4.375
16 / 3.200 =5
16 / 2.933 =5.455 ns

Find the best latency your memory can do at 2933 or 2666 or 2400; it may give a better time that what it can do at 3200.
Also keep in mind that above 2400 the CL latency is even, so only 12, 14, 16 clock cycles. 15 gets rounded up to 16.

I don't know your motherboard or memory but the following may be of interest: I also was trying timings few days ago and got 3200-16 TridentZ to boot at 3200-14 on X370-PRO (0515 bios) with 1800X (1707 batch) set to 4 GHz in a strange way:
CPU 1.4625V, SOC 1.18, DRAM 1.45, VTTDDR 0.725 Boots to BIOS ok at 3200-14 at 3.6 then can change to 4GHz and it boots to BIOS at 3200-14 at 4.0 GHz.
Win10 says system_service_exception so this is not stable, but at least it boots to BIOS.
leaving VTTDDR on auto gives the same result. Going lower on CPU or SOC voltages and 3200-14 didn't boot.
With 0604 BIOS can only do 2666. Setting procODT on-die termination to 34, 40, 43, 48, 50, 53 ohms didn't help.

my memory is 3200-16-18-18-38, 2x8GB, Hynix M-die (reported by thaiphoon), single rank (reported by CPU-Z), dual channel (reported by gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16d-16gtzb)
Now it's back in C6H running 3200-16 under 0083 pre-release BIOS. I think May will have come and gone and we'd still have 1002 for C6H on the Asus site. Unattainable?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I had similar when I first unlocked all 4096 cores on my Fury. The MSI dragon splashscreen on my motherboard would be corrupt; windows did still load tho.
> 
> This went away when I modified my BIOS to add +25mV to all P-states.
> 
> Interestingly, now, more often than not this new system doesn't wake my monitor up from sleep when I'm trying to enter BIOS, and I keep having to ctrl-alt-del until it does. Was fine on my Z97 so I've no idea what the issue is there; even bought a new DisplayPort cable but no better.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Ah ok! Will definitely work with my GPU to fix this problem. Thanks!


For both, are your PCIe-x16 lanes at Gen3 or Gen2?

For me when I was running higher bclk that forced me into Gen2, I didn't have any of these problems with splash screens corrupting or raedon wattman crashing on game startup or whatnot. Now that I am running in the Bclk range that the lane will be Gen3, the gpu cant function properly at its factory settings of +63mv +80mhz.

Its a R9 290x. Will going above the already increased voltage be a safe thing to do or can i just call it quits with this one and run it at lower speeds until i replace it? I've not done much of any GPU overclocking so i dont know the safe voltages, or even if the factory overvolt already passed the safe voltage.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> For both, are your PCIe-x16 lanes at Gen3 or Gen2?
> 
> For me when I was running higher bclk that forced me into Gen2, I didn't have any of these problems with splash screens corrupting or raedon wattman crashing on game startup or whatnot. Now that I am running in the Bclk range that the lane will be Gen3, the gpu cant function properly at its factory settings of +63mv +80mhz.
> 
> Its a R9 290x. Will going above the already increased voltage be a safe thing to do or can i just call it quits with this one and run it at lower speeds until i replace it? I've not done much of any GPU overclocking so i dont know the safe voltages, or even if the factory overvolt already passed the safe voltage.


Mine is at Gen3, but I did not overclock using BCLK so it should be unrelated. Mine is set at the default 100mhz. Weird thing is that it was never a problem until new bios and creator's update. Either or could be the issue rather than the GPU.


----------



## Alwrath

Finally got my ram stable at 3200 mhz boot strap with 16-15-15-15-35 timings! Went all out, did a bclk oc at 103 and got my 4016 mhz 3300 mhz ram oc! 1002 bios, im so happy right now









This is an excellent ram kit for ryzen FYI :

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232496


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> You should focus on true metrics (such as time), that's where the large percentage differences are.
> Benches such as (http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=479666&postcount=22) show only 1% difference between 2933 and 3200.
> Latency time makes a bigger difference.
> 11 / 2.400 =4.58 nanoseconds
> 12 / 2.400 =5
> 14 / 2.666 =5.25
> 14 / 2.933 =4.77
> 14 / 3.200 =4.375
> 16 / 3.200 =5
> 16 / 2.933 =5.455 ns
> 
> Find the best latency your memory can do at 2933 or 2666 or 2400; it may give a better time that what it can do at 3200.
> Also keep in mind that above 2400 the CL latency is even, so only 12, 14, 16 clock cycles. 15 gets rounded up to 16.
> 
> I don't know your motherboard or memory but the following may be of interest: I also was trying timings few days ago and got 3200-16 TridentZ to boot at 3200-14 on X370-PRO (0515 bios) with 1800X (1707 batch) set to 4 GHz in a strange way:
> CPU 1.4625V, SOC 1.18, DRAM 1.45, VTTDDR 0.725 Boots to BIOS ok at 3200-14 at 3.6 then can change to 4GHz and it boots to BIOS at 3200-14 at 4.0 GHz.
> Win10 says system_service_exception so this is not stable, but at least it boots to BIOS.
> leaving VTTDDR on auto gives the same result. Going lower on CPU or SOC voltages and 3200-14 didn't boot.
> With 0604 BIOS can only do 2666. Setting procODT on-die termination to 34, 40, 43, 48, 50, 53 ohms didn't help.
> 
> my memory is 3200-16-18-18-38, 2x8GB, Hynix M-die (reported by thaiphoon), single rank (reported by CPU-Z), dual channel (reported by gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16d-16gtzb)
> Now it's back in C6H running 3200-16 under 0083 pre-release BIOS. I think May will have come and gone and we'd still have 1002 for C6H on the Asus site. Unattainable?


1% in benches but could be a bit more in games, i saw way more then that in games between 2933 and 3200.

Ryzen and latency seems to make no difference, 1 nanosecond difference is so negligible i would LOVE to see anyone on this forum who can see a difference in day to day between a CL 16 and CL 14 and so on.

Someone posted an article somewhere that showed in games and benches the difference between cl 14, cl 16 and cl 18 is barely there, with cl 16 even beating out cl 14 in a few cases.

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Ryzen_Memory_Analysis/


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> 1% in benches but could be a bit more in games, i saw way more then that in games between 2933 and 3200.
> 
> Ryzen and latency seems to make no difference, 1 nanosecond difference is so negligible i would LOVE to see anyone on this forum who can see a difference in day to day between a CL 16 and CL 14 and so on.
> 
> Someone posted an article somewhere that showed in games and benches the difference between cl 14, cl 16 and cl 18 is barely there, with cl 16 even beating out cl 14 in a few cases.


I had my ram at 2933 cl 12, how close do you think that is to 3200 cl 14? Just out of curiosity.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> I had my ram at 2933 cl 12, how close do you think that is to 3200 cl 14? Just out of curiosity.


Not sure speed is still speed and latency is still latency. Heres the article see what you can find.

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Ryzen_Memory_Analysis/


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> For both, are your PCIe-x16 lanes at Gen3 or Gen2?
> 
> For me when I was running higher bclk that forced me into Gen2, I didn't have any of these problems with splash screens corrupting or raedon wattman crashing on game startup or whatnot. Now that I am running in the Bclk range that the lane will be Gen3, the gpu cant function properly at its factory settings of +63mv +80mhz.
> 
> Its a R9 290x. Will going above the already increased voltage be a safe thing to do or can i just call it quits with this one and run it at lower speeds until i replace it? I've not done much of any GPU overclocking so i dont know the safe voltages, or even if the factory overvolt already passed the safe voltage.


Mine was a couple of years ago when I first unlocked my Fury, it was on my MSI Gaming 5 Z97 motherboard, not this one.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> Did you ever have a failed boot issue that seemed unrelated to the CPU/Mobo?
> 
> I have now had two failed boots where the cause appears to be GPU related, but it has not happened prior to 0072 and Creator's Update.
> 
> It passes bios, but right before windows logo/loading screen, weird color lines appear across the screen and it does not load into windows. A quick restart fixed it both times.


Nope.

I have been using custom Fury X ROM on genuine Fury X on M7R/C6H. I have 2 ROMs setup, one on each bios position of card. One is undervolt ROM with stock clocks, other is OC ROM, 1145/545.

*Undervolt ROM*

- OCP Lowered for more protection.
- VRM temp protection lowered, for more protection if cooling fail.
- DPM 3 to 7 manually set with lower than stock VID, individually tailored VID through testing each DPM clock.

*OC ROM*

- OCP Lowered for more protection vs stock but not as low as undervolt ROM.
- VRM temp protection lowered, for more protection if cooling fail (same as undervolt ROM).
- DPM 3 to 6 manually set with lower than stock VID, individually tailored VID through testing each DPM clock.
- DPM 7 increased to 1145MHz GPU and manually VID is +56mV higher than stock VID for state.
- HBM 545MHz with +25mV offset plus OverDrive RAM matched to modded HBM clocks.
- Fuzzy Logic Fan profile tweak and sensitivity granularity improved plus fan limit of 2.2K removed so the Typhoon can go to 3K if required (which it does not, but when do a 1175MHz run I go for MAX fan manually set).
- PowerLimit increased as required for OC.

Both ROMs also use a custom UEFI module. Reason being is custom ROM will blackscreen if CSM disabled on mobo. CSM disabled creates "pure UEFI" environment, which I use for W10.

Mobo when in CSM disabled mode checks if there is UEFI/GOP in VBIOS, but does not authenticate UEFI/GOP in VBIOS if Secure Boot is disabled. I can not update signature in UEFI/GOP module of VBIOS. This UEFI/GOP was done for me by Lordkag of Fernando's Win RAID forum.

UEFI/GOP within VBIOS authenticates VBIOS when CSM disabled, it notes that section where I do mods is not stock. It knows that as there is signature in AMD ROMs which protects those areas, which I can't update. The custom UEFI/GOP is modded to bypass checking signature







. So I can use CSM disabled, Fast Boot enabled, but not Secure Boot.

The UEFI/GOP I use in VBIOS is version found in Polaris ROM. AMD UEFI/GOP module is "incremental" (ie latest version will contain support for previous GPUs). I have used this UEFI/GOP for Hawaii/Fiji/Polaris.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> For both, are your PCIe-x16 lanes at Gen3 or Gen2?




Gen 3 regardless of which VBIOS I use and if have "pure UEFI" environment or not plus regardless of mobo UEFI. My 3.8GHz OC does not have BCLK tweak but is just 100MHz.


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> in games and benches the difference between cl 14, cl 16 and cl 18 is barely there, with cl 16 even beating out cl 14 in a few cases.
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Ryzen_Memory_Analysis/


Thank you for the link. This post supports my point that 2933-14 is identical to 3200-16 in real performance. I used to get 2933 and it ran fine at 14 CL but wanted 3200. Now it runs 3200-16 but the end result is the same. Granted, I have not yet done real app comparisons. Am working on these, will post when ready.

My guess is that 2933-12 is same or maybe slightly better than 3200-14 for memory throughput.
12/2.933=4.091 ns
14/3.200=4.375 ns
Ryzen data fabric may add its nuances.

Would be wonderful if someone could post a table of scores such as
2666-16 CB15=1xxx
2666-14 CB15=...
2933-16 CB15=1yyy
2933-14 CB=...
2933-12 CB=...
...
3200-14 CB15=1zzz
Preferably all the way to 3600 or 3733 if you can get to that speed. Ryzen speed may be fixed, say at 3.8 or 4.0. As opposed to particular apps or games CB is accessible to everyone and is a reasonably harsh test. Without the BIOS setting for CB15 (as not all reading this forum may have that setting).


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Im sorry this is gonna be rude but im trying to be polite. So sorry. This will properly damage our chips in short term use with SAFE SET voltages. for a £270 board this is a major biggy that should have NEVER seen further than the R&D room. The 1.5v on boot loop has fueled this even more for me. Bugs with Vid and offset have been present from bios one and you focus on ram speeds rather than chip killers and Voltages. I feel you tryna please the masses and not focus on what really important. I bought a bespoke mobo I expected a few mishaps on new chipset but this board is winding me the hell up. When else is this happening behind the sences Because i get some weird readings every now and again?
> 
> You done well with the bios's and help on this page. there major problems lurking that have been masked in last bios only. Gupsterg and I only use modest volts but if it was someone a little more adventurous then they would have been hitting higher Volts than 1.5v and continued to try and get stable causes god knows how many loops. I have spent so much time in boot loots playing with bkcl and ram timings, I have even got distracted by RL and left pc in loop for about 5 mins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time I tinker i will check my probit Vcore as well during fails If its showing high then *** !!!
> 
> I contacted support and got fobb'ed off with in short "contact the seller for advice" . My replacement back plate come this week if It dose not clear 90% of "MY" problems then im pushing support more.
> My volts are higher than most's reported here. I see regular 200A spike on CPU /170-0.4v on SB/ In the past seen reports of 2v on chip from SVI.
> Ram Is set 1.35 show 1.413-1.439/ Vcore is offset +0.11875 voltage shows 1.373 in bios But up to 1.46 in HW64/
> Just seems like the read outs from board or the voltage controllers are knackered Why should a £270 board show different voltages to another. surely all boards of this standard should be 12v as 12v and 3.3 as 3.3. I have always seen it JUST under but never 12.361 and 3.401 its bs really
> 
> I know some of these are reading error. BUT ARE THEY ? i know they will not be what they are stated but still. I have looked though everyone's HW64 SS's and nothing this far out of wack.
> 
> I gonna stop my self here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angry vent over.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> The thing is I contacted Asus support. Got told contact seller. At least Asus would understand it where as laptop direct probably will not.If i got this from amazon It would be exchanged by now. I expected more from asus really.
> 
> As for elmor say they have know about this issue again angered me over the whole thing. Why even put 0.1% effot in to anything else if a bug like this existed. Always safety 1st. If this was in a building trade and a potentially safe Voltage was KNOW to give a lethal voltage and repeated ignored IE 110v giving out 440v (1.35v giving 1.5v+) If reported to proper people the whole site would be shut down and there would a HSE investigation and heads would roll.
> 
> I know all my volts show high, I can work around this but when there is massive drops and peaks of voltages and amp's I can not.
> 
> On a positive note Today my official Nxzt am4 bracket arrived today. Its Fitted and im running IBT max as I type
> Completely free Shipped from USA to Uk
> 
> Testing beginning again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping it clears some readings up.


It's an issue with AMD CBS along with a SMU firmware bug, it's the same on any other board which enables this menu. The alternative is that we remove the option. I'm sure you would not prefer that? I'm looking into possible fixes but this is the status at the moment. If you want to avoid this bug, don't change VID or use Manual mode.

Unreliable readouts you'll have to take up with Martin.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> Thank you for the link. This post supports my point that 2933-14 is identical to 3200-16 in real performance. I used to get 2933 and it ran fine at 14 CL but wanted 3200. Now it runs 3200-16 but the end result is the same. Granted, I have not yet done real app comparisons. Am working on these, will post when ready.
> 
> My guess is that 2933-12 is same or maybe slightly better than 3200-14 for memory throughput.
> 12/2.933=4.091 ns
> 14/3.200=4.375 ns
> Ryzen data fabric may add its nuances.
> 
> Would be wonderful if someone could post a table of scores such as
> 2666-16 CB15=1xxx
> 2933-16 CB15=1yyy
> ...
> 3200-14 CB15=1zzz
> Preferably all the way to 3600 or 3733 if you can get to that speed. Ryzen speed may be fixed, say at 3.8 or 4.0.


Any comparison also requires a full snapshot of all associated memory timings (beyond primary memory timings) to make sure you know where the gains are coming from. When/if AMD open things up, the testing will be more valid.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crossbone*
> 
> The question though is - are you also on the CU update and have you tried the RealBench Stresstest, to confirm?


Yes; standard balanced plan. I've run every benchmark/stress test out there the past couple weeks on maximum settings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggdfdgd3*
> 
> Are you using the windows default nvme driver or samsung nvme driver?
> 
> Btw I can also confirm that the freezing only happens with memory intensive stress tests, OCCT standard or Prime95 Small FFT for example works fine.
> 
> Possibly something to do with paging so maybe disabling the pagefile could be something to try?


Using the W10 driver.


----------



## hotstocks

Higher ram speed is better even if same latency as lower tighter timings because the infinity fabric runs at 1/2 ram speed. I am running at 3430mhz C16 ram and it is faster than 3260mhz C14 ram by a little in benchmarks, but more importantly a lot more in games where Ryzen is lacking because the 2 ccx cores need to talk to each other as fast as possible and that is where the real penalty is. I've seen benchmarks of gaming Ryzens with 3600 C16 ram that are beating Intel 7700 overclocked. That is how important fast ram/infinity fabric speed is. Latency is not very important. Sure hope 3600 mhz ram speed is an option in May


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> I'm sure this has been mentioned several times already, but if you are having issues with improper temps and/or fan curves because of the +20 offset, play around with the SenseMI skew number in the bios. My 1700X at stock clocks and voltage with an H110i was idling at 60C which I knew couldn't be right, so I set senseMI skew to 288 from 272 and now I'm getting 35-38C at idle, 60C under load.
> 
> Having said that, you are never really going to know what your temperatures are, but with the offset we are already in that boat only with senseMI skew adjusted, now you won't get throttling or the crazy fan oscillations.


Ok, thx

Does SenseMI Skew change tctl then? Would make sense since you say you don't know you exact temps?

The optimal solution would be:

Teh reported CPU temp by the BIOS is obviously a mix of temperature readings including tctl - so if this mix would be calculated via tctl - 20c offset things should be a lot better.
This would make the fans quieter and also still show the correct tctl values - so you always know the correct temps


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Ok, thx
> 
> Does SenseMI Skew change tctl then? Would make sense since you say you don't know you exact temps?
> 
> The optimal solution would be:
> 
> Teh reported CPU temp by the BIOS is obviously a mix of temperature readings including tctl - so if this mix would be calculated via tctl - 20c offset things should be a lot better.
> This would make the fans quieter and also still show the correct tctl values - so you always know the correct temps


Yeah it changes tctl


----------



## BoMbY

Regarding the memory latency, and performance, some things are not easily explainable with Ryzen. I see no performance difference between 1T and 2T Command Rate for example, using 2x16 GB Dual Ranked at 3200-18-16-16-36. Also several tests by now proof you get a better performance using Dual Ranked modules, compared with Single Ranked modules using the exact same settings (because of rank interleaving), also the Data Fabric seems to mask some improvements from lower memory latency settings, which is why the higher memory frequency seems to be more important.


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> Yeah it changes tctl


Ok then its not an option.

There has to be a way to see the unchanged values as AMD wants them to be displayed and at the same time achieve a quite fan profile.

Another option which would work is that Asus could change its FanXpert to allow a custom fan profile curve of up to 95-100C for Ryzen "X" CPUs - which then would lead to a quite PC and alos knowing all the "real values".

@elmor
Would that be an Option?


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguyagain*
> 
> Ok then its not an option.
> 
> There has to be a way to see the unchanged values as AMD wants them to be displayed and at the same time achieve a quite fan profile.
> 
> Another option which would work is that Asus could change its FanXpert to allow a custom fan profile curve of up to 95-100C for Ryzen "X" CPUs - which then would lead to a quite PC and alos knowing all the "real values".
> 
> @elmor
> Would that be an Option?


If you want to know the real value then change sensemi skew so it reads 20C less. AMD added +20C offset as we all know.


----------



## gupsterg

@newguyagain

What I have noted.

SIO CPU Sensor is used for fan profiles not tCTL. The SIO reads tCTL and does it's own "magic". SIO controls fans.

I see a +5°C SIO CPU Sensor from tCTL, as I have a R7 1700 I use Sense MI Skew: [Disabled]. The way I get rid of the +5°C SIO CPU Sensor from tCTL is using an application that Elmor posted, it needs to be in startup of OS as each reboot will get rid of it. Hoping they place an option in UEFI to change SIO CPU Sensor mode, which application does.

Then we have what is "going on" on X CPU, see info in this post.


----------



## newguyagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> If you want to know the real value then change sensemi skew so it reads 20C less. AMD added +20C offset as we all know.


Yeah but How do I know which skew number is the correct one? My understanding is that there isn't a global value and that it is trail and error - which doesn't help..


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> It's an issue with AMD CBS along with a SMU firmware bug, it's the same on any other board which enables this menu. The alternative is that we remove the option. I'm sure you would not prefer that? I'm looking into possible fixes but this is the status at the moment. If you want to avoid this bug, don't change VID or use Manual mode.
> 
> Unreliable readouts you'll have to take up with Martin.


Yes Elmor Maybe you should remove the option till this is sorted or put a big warning label on bios. (Maybe i will do one last test and see if i get offset + 1.35 on a borked boot with Manual oc)
Stating that if you fail to boot you offset will apply to defaults which leads to a Voltage outside of safe values . You nor I have any control over this please accept our apogees Use at own Risk.
Since this issue is in you official releases as well,

Yesterday I dropped AMD CBS and still see erratic behaviors. So .
Apart from that I have never altered Vid always used off set. ..
Bios its self reads high even before i get in OS. Ram Is set 1.35 and reads 1.413-1.439. + others
How am I meant to trust this board when it cant even read its self correctly .This is meant to be top of line OC'ing board but Due to every failed boot has a chance to kill/degrade my chip, Fans drop out now and again_Althou only for split sec now. I touch Bkcl and lights mess around don't light up on 1st boot. Needs a double boot. not that i got the balls to touch bkcl atm due to all this.This board can be stable for days then have a string out bad voltage readings. Basicy means this £250 top range board might as well be a bottom tear board. only adv over the lower tear is i have the extra heat pipe woop woop.

I'm sorry to all for my spouts of shz I know this is An OC site. gonna reel it back now,


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Yes Elmor Maybe you should remove the option till this is sorted or put a big warning label on bios. (Maybe i will do one last test and see if i get offset + 1.35 on a borked boot with Manual oc)
> Stating that if you fail to boot you offset will apply to defaults which leads to a Voltage outside of safe values . You nor I have any control over this please accept our apogees Use at own Risk.
> Since this issue is in you official releases as well,
> 
> Yesterday I dropped AMD CBS and still see erratic behaviors. So .
> Apart from that I have never altered Vid always used off set. ..
> Bios its self reads high even before i get in OS. Ram Is set 1.35 and reads 1.413-1.439. + others
> How am I meant to trust this board when it cant even read its self correctly .This is meant to be top of line OC'ing board but Due to every failed boot has a chance to kill/degrade my chip, Fans drop out now and again_Althou only for split sec now. I touch Bkcl and lights mess around don't light up on 1st boot. Needs a double boot. not that i got the balls to touch bkcl atm due to all this.This board can be stable for days then have a string out bad voltage readings. Basicy means this £250 top range board might as well be a bottom tear board. only adv over the lower tear is i have the extra heat pipe woop woop.
> 
> I'm sorry to all for my spouts of shz I know this is An OC site. gonna reel it back now,


Numerous members have recommended to RMA/replace the board due to abnormal behavior; why have you not looked into this? Yea, it's a pain but the alternative is you and Asus are probably miserable in this department. You gotta figure out a way to start isolating issues.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Yes Elmor Maybe you should remove the option till this is sorted or put a big warning label on bios. (Maybe i will do one last test and see if i get offset + 1.35 on a borked boot with Manual oc)
> Stating that if you fail to boot you offset will apply to defaults which leads to a Voltage outside of safe values . You nor I have any control over this please accept our apogees Use at own Risk.
> Since this issue is in you official releases as well,
> 
> Yesterday I dropped AMD CBS and still see erratic behaviors. So .
> Apart from that I have never altered Vid always used off set. ..
> Bios its self reads high even before i get in OS. Ram Is set 1.35 and reads 1.413-1.439. + others
> How am I meant to trust this board when it cant even read its self correctly .This is meant to be top of line OC'ing board but Due to every failed boot has a chance to kill/degrade my chip, Fans drop out now and again_Althou only for split sec now. I touch Bkcl and lights mess around don't light up on 1st boot. Needs a double boot. not that i got the balls to touch bkcl atm due to all this.This board can be stable for days then have a string out bad voltage readings. Basicy means this £250 top range board might as well be a bottom tear board. only adv over the lower tear is i have the extra heat pipe woop woop.
> 
> I'm sorry to all for my spouts of shz I know this is An OC site. gonna reel it back now,


same situation here wit Voltage readings allways 0,05V+, i dont know which readings i can belive. my Ram is set to 1.35V, is it @ 1.35V or 1.41V like the Bios and every software tool is reading it?


----------



## Praz

Same G.Skill 4x8GB B-Die as previously posted. A bit of tweaking allowed dropping tRCD and tRP a notch using the same voltages.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Higher ram speed is better even if same latency as lower tighter timings because the infinity fabric runs at 1/2 ram speed. I am running at 3430mhz C16 ram and it is faster than 3260mhz C14 ram by a little in benchmarks, but more importantly a lot more in games where Ryzen is lacking because the 2 ccx cores need to talk to each other as fast as possible and that is where the real penalty is. I've seen benchmarks of gaming Ryzens with 3600 C16 ram that are beating Intel 7700 overclocked. That is how important fast ram/infinity fabric speed is. Latency is not very important. Sure hope 3600 mhz ram speed is an option in May


Would you mind sharing your settings for getting your mem OC stable?Thanks!


----------



## geoxile

Anyone know is HWInfo's power (wattage) reporting is based on the motherboard or just CPU power consumption? CPU package power somehow comes out to lower than the CPU Core Power, even before including SOC power. Is that just some sort of bug or is CPU package power somehow different from core power + SOC power? Does the Crosshair VI report its power consumption at all? I'm trying to see if my RM650X will have what it takes to power Vega and an OC'd 1700 at 1.4V, because I foolishly bought the 650W even though the 750W is the same price -.-


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Would you mind sharing your settings for getting your mem OC stable?Thanks!


Well it is the 2X8 G.skill 3600 C16 kit, samsung b-die obviously.
I have boot volt at 1.45, ddr voltage at 1.39v, soc at 1.2v 117BCLK with GEN 3 settings working fine 16-16-16-36 for the 3430 speed
and the 3200 is just stock with all the same voltages but cas 14-14-14-34


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Anyone know is HWInfo's power (wattage) reporting is based on the motherboard or just CPU power consumption? CPU package power somehow comes out to lower than the CPU Core Power, even before including SOC power. Is that just some sort of bug or is CPU package power somehow different from core power + SOC power? Does the Crosshair VI report its power consumption at all? I'm trying to see if my RM650X will have what it takes to power Vega and an OC'd 1700 at 1.4V, because I foolishly bought the 650W even though the 750W is the same price -.-


W=VxA im guessing thats how its calculated.


----------



## hotstocks

Why would AMD just pick a random number and report temperatures 20C higher then reality for their X chips. Seems ******ed to me, why not just report the correct temps like the non-x chips do? hell, why not pick 24C or 23.843233C too high?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Why would AMD just pick a random number and report temperatures 20C higher then reality for their X chips. Seems ******ed to me, why not just report the correct temps like the non-x chips do? hell, why not pick 24C or 23.843233C too high?


BECAUSE THE REGULAR NON X CHIPS DON'T HAVE XFR. THE OFFSET IS SO THAT THE CHIP CAN WORK CORRECTLY WITH XFR ENABLED.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Why would AMD just pick a random number and report temperatures 20C higher then reality for their X chips. Seems ******ed to me, why not just report the correct temps like the non-x chips do? hell, why not pick 24C or 23.843233C too high?


Yeah, nuts.

I was reading a thread on reddit a day or so ago. Peeps say thank you AMD for new Ryzen Master with offset removed for X CPU. I thought pants. I didn't even wanna waste time commenting.

Any of the "top" comments didn't even say "hey look, even if this app showing temp without offset firmware still thinks x temp, so my fans go nuts, I can't use fan profiles properly".






















.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> BECAUSE THE REGULAR NON X CHIPS DON'T HAVE XFR. THE OFFSET IS SO THAT THE CHIP CAN WORK CORRECTLY WITH XFR ENABLED.


They all have XFR.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yeah, nuts.
> 
> I was reading a thread on reddit a day or so ago. Peeps say thank you AMD for new Ryzen Master with offset removed for X CPU. I thought pants. I didn't even wanna waste time commenting.
> 
> Any of the "top" comments didn't even say "hey look, even if this app showing temp without offset firmware still thinks x temp, so my fans go nuts, I can't use fan profiles properly".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> They all have XFR.


NO no they do not gup, the 1700 non x doesnt have xfr.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> NO no they do not gup, the 1700 non x doesnt have xfr.


I've added leaked official slide to last post. Do you wish me to post one without watermark?

I can also share posts from 8 Pack and Gibbo that made bundles on OCuk for retail?

I can also show you video of my rig where I have XFR at stock on UEFI defaults?

I also have answer from The Stilt where I ask for confirmation on 1700 similar to how he state for 1800X:-
Quote:


> For example, for the 1800X SKU the clock configuration is following: 3.6GHz all core frequency (MACF), 4.0GHz single core frequency (MSCF), 3.7GHz maximum all core XFR ceiling (ACXFRC) and 4.1GHz maximum single core XFR ceiling (SCXFRC).


And answer was, for the 1700 SKU the clock configuration is following: 3.0GHz all core frequency (MACF), 3.7GHz single core frequency (MSCF), 3.2GHz maximum all core XFR ceiling (ACXFRC) and 3.75GHz maximum single core XFR ceiling (SCXFRC).


----------



## hotstocks

Who cares if it has XFR or not, then the bios should have a simple setting that says remove 20C over exagerated temp reports, if can't just be done automatically. Not rocket science here. Programs like corsair link, hwinfo, fan programs, ect. need to know the REAL TEMP, not some fake 20C higher temp . It is the mobo's job to do that properly.


----------



## BoMbY

The problem with the fan profiles, at least for the C6H, would be easily fixable. They only need to allow lower/higher min/max values. Currently you can set the highest point to 75°C max. Why arbitrarily limit this? Also why can't I use lower fan speed percentage, unless the auto-test did run? Just remove or lessen the value checks for the fan profiles, and maybe add a warning if you are using settings outside the safe zone.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I've added a official slide to last post.
> 
> Do you wish me to post one without watermark?
> 
> I can also share posts from 8 Pack and Gibbo that made bundles on OCuk for retail?
> 
> I can also show you video of my rig where I have XFR at stock on UEFI defaults?


I'm so dumb lol, the xfr is 50mhz on the 1700 and 100mhz on the x version, could be why the 1700 has no offset and the x do, i do recall it being 100mhz + so could go higher not sure.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Who cares if it has XFR or not, then the bios should have a simple setting that says remove 20C over exagerated temp reports, if can't just be done automatically. Not rocket science here. Programs like corsair link, hwinfo, fan programs, ect. need to know the REAL TEMP, not some fake 20C higher temp . It is the mobo's job to do that properly.


The BIOS already has that done. It does on my ch6 and i haven't changed a thing. I'm on BIOS 1002 and on my 1700x my idle temp is 26°C today, its reported exactly right. No issues.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I'm so dumb lol, the xfr is 50mhz on the 1700 and 100mhz on the x version, could be why the 1700 has no offset and the x do, i do recall it being 100mhz + so could go higher not sure.


I also updated my last post







.

AMD also created "fused package power limit" on R7 1700, this is to limit "boost" as well







. See section *Precision Boost and XFR info* in OP of my thread in sig







.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

The attitude in this thread has changed considerably over the weeks and seems almost hostile towards Raja and Elmor. Sure, everyone's frustrated with this platform but MOST concerns/issues should be directed towards AMD to get their collective **** together, Raja and Elmor have no obligation to make an appearance on this or even entertain any of these posts. Critically, most of the issues are totally out of their control due to the AGESA that's provided to them from AMD. 99% of the answers to questions or issues can be found with a simple search of this thread, stop tagging these two in every post.

We've been getting solid updates, solid transparency and a kick ass array of beta EFI's for more than just one set of people. Relax, people. Take a breath, it isn't that serious.


----------



## dorbot

Right on commander! Totally agree. I've moaned a bit myself. But I felt guilty afterward, lol.

I just have my fans set so that the random spikes dont trigger them. Sustained high load ramps them up normally.
I think the transient on the CPU will be absorbed by the thermal inertia of the cooler block.
In reality it does not matter if the temps are right, all that matters is if it gets hotter than idle for ages then your fans respond.

Also on a side note, I got the dead Trident Z RGB Bling going again by uninstalling Aura with the aforementioned method and the Gskill software actually loaded and reset the sticks first time!
I was utterly astounded.
Its the little things...


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Why would AMD just pick a random number and report temperatures 20C higher then reality for their X chips. Seems ******ed to me, why not just report the correct temps like the non-x chips do? hell, why not pick 24C or 23.843233C too high?


This has been answered time and time again and even directly from AMD in their own blog. In short, it's to help create consistent fan profiles across board manufacturers. Do you think it'd be easy to write fan profiles over a whole range of board offerings, even for just one manufacturer, depending on CPU?

https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/03/13/amd-ryzen-community-update


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> The attitude in this thread has changed considerably over the weeks and seems almost hostile towards Raja and Elmor. Sure, everyone's frustrated with this platform but MOST concerns/issues should be directed towards AMD to get their collective **** together, Raja and Elmor have no obligation to make an appearance on this or even entertain any of these posts. Critically, most of the issues are totally out of their control due to the AGESA that's provided to them from AMD. 99% of the answers to questions or issues can be found with a simple search of this thread, stop tagging these two in every post.
> 
> We've been getting solid updates, solid transparency and a kick ass array of beta EFI's for more than just one set of people. Relax, people. Take a breath, it isn't that serious.


Blame is on both, you can't have one without the other. Even though people will beat it to death that it's AMDs fault its also mobo manufacturers fault for prioritizing Intel Z270 over AM4 and that came back to bite em in the butt. How come MSI has a whole lot less of issues then Asus does, so does Gigabyte for that matter.

If it was across the board AMDs fault ALL mobo manufacturers would have the same issues. We were told from the get go that the major BIOS update would be in May, Asus can't do anything till then but they could have polished their BIOS a bit more before release. They chose to devote the majority of resources towards z270 and thats understandable.

There is no one side to blame more then the other blame game, its equal.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> This has been answered time and time again and even directly from AMD in their own blog. In short, it's to help create consistent fan profiles across board manufacturers. Do you think it'd be easy to write fan profiles over a whole range of board offerings, even for just one manufacturer, depending on CPU?
> 
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/03/13/amd-ryzen-community-update


Shouldn't fan profiles be aimed at the real temperature, not "fake" temperature? XFR or not, fans should be responding appropriately based on temperature. CPU temperature is CPU temperature, except for Ryzen, where X chips have a different reported temperature than non-X chips. That makes no sense.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Blame is on both, you can't have one without the other. Even though people will beat it to death that it's AMDs fault its also mobo manufacturers fault for prioritizing Intel Z270 over AM4 and that came back to bite em in the butt. How come MSI has a whole lot less of issues then Asus does, so does Gigabyte for that matter.
> 
> If it was across the board AMDs fault ALL mobo manufacturers would have the same issues. We were told from the get go that the major BIOS update would be in May, Asus can't do anything till then but they could have polished their BIOS a bit more before release. They chose to devote the majority of resources towards z270 and thats understandable.
> 
> There is no one side to blame more then the other blame game, its equal.


I do see your point but to say MSI is flawless isn't accurate. I had the MSI Titanium along side of two C6H's. Can you take a guess which got returned after 2 days?

Re: polishing BIOS before May. Doesn't make much sense from a development cycle POV. The May AGESA update will more than likely be radical enough that it will null and void a lot of the tweaks and already implemented custom bits, measure twice, cut once.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Blame is on both, you can't have one without the other. Even though people will beat it to death that it's AMDs fault its also mobo manufacturers fault for prioritizing Intel Z270 over AM4 and that came back to bite em in the butt. How come MSI has a whole lot less of issues then Asus does, so does Gigabyte for that matter.
> 
> If it was across the board AMDs fault ALL mobo manufacturers would have the same issues. We were told from the get go that the major BIOS update would be in May, Asus can't do anything till then but they could have polished their BIOS a bit more before release. They chose to devote the majority of resources towards z270 and thats understandable.
> 
> There is no one side to blame more then the other blame game, its equal.


Actually, the updates have been released each month. One of the May updates is more focused on RAM, and Elmor hinted that almost all of the people with 3200 memory should be able to hit it with the update.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Actually, the updates have been released each month. One of the May updates is more focused on RAM, and Elmor hinted that almost all of the people with 3200 memory should be able to hit it with the update.


Yea that's part of it, i hit 3200mhz with some tweaking on BIOS 1002. There is monthly updates but they haven't been as major as the one in May will be.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> I do see your point but to say MSI is flawless isn't accurate. I had the MSI Titanium along side of two C6H's. Can you take a guess which got returned after 2 days?
> 
> Re: polishing BIOS before May. Doesn't make much sense from a development cycle POV. The May AGESA update will more than likely be radical enough that it will null and void a lot of the tweaks and already implemented custom bits, measure twice, cut once.


Well yea thats my point exactly, one day 1 everything was an utter mess. But to blame AMD entirely is just non sense. Yes the launch was pulled back a month, but its already been a month and its been polished but no one near what people think an extra month would. Then people forget that the launch was also pushed forward from Q4 2016 to Q2 2017 then Q1 2017 so they did have time, how they choose to use it isn't AMDs fault.

Don't forget Z170=Z270 what BIOS changes and revisions did they need to make between the two, my guess? Very very little. AM3≠AM4 now imagine those revision considering its nothing we've ever seen in terms of architecture, which one do you think is more profitable?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> This has been answered time and time again and even directly from AMD in their own blog. In short, it's to help create consistent fan profiles across board manufacturers. Do you think it'd be easy to write fan profiles over a whole range of board offerings, even for just one manufacturer, depending on CPU?
> 
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/03/13/amd-ryzen-community-update


Maybe I'm looking at it too simplistically.

Would it not be a case of for x temp do x PWM?

For example AMD GPU have 2 fan profile options in ROM. One is lookup table, it has 3 temp values with PWM for each, min / med / max, then there is temp hysteresis to solve unnecessary fan ramping when GPU is between temp ranges.

That is like manual curve in UEFI for us on C6H, but it is still "hit'n'miss" for us to use. "X" owners have unrealistic temps and highest value of temp is 75C in there. Then we have what is going on with SIO CPU Sensor. Which is used for fan control.

Another profile GPUs have is Fuzzy Logic. Here there is a target temperature that cooling solution will maintain on GPU, it can automatically adjust PWM so as "factors" affect temps or cooling solution variation it changes PWM "on the fly". There is settable min/max fan limit, so Fuzzy Logic knows what is the lowest it can go and max it can go. It has temp sensitivity to vary fan speed granularity, so say you want more reactive fan profile it is tweaked, etc.

In my view AMD are to blame for this issue. Never had this kinda stuff on Intel and are we saying Intel does not need to consider variation?

And as said by another all they had to do was show "real" temps, would it not be easier to set profiles for variation on that?

If I'm highlighting my woes on temps to Elmor it is down to how the SIO CPU Sensor mode is for me on R7 1700, which to me is in their control.

Yeah I have contacted AMD_Matt on OCUK as well, as @LtMatt on here. He is AMD techie, is on here and other forums plus official AMD community forum. Does own C6H.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Maybe I'm looking at it too simplistically.
> 
> Would it not be a case of for x temp do x PWM?
> 
> For example AMD GPU have 2 fan profile options in ROM. One is lookup table, it has 3 temp values with PWM for each, min / med / max, then there is temp hysteresis to solve unnecessary fan ramping when GPU is between temp ranges of 3 temp values.
> 
> That is like manual curve in UEFI for us on C6H, but it is still "hit'n'miss" for us to use. "X" owners have unrealistic temps and highest value of temp is 75C in there. Then we have what is going on with SIO CPU Sensor. Which is used for fan control.
> 
> Another profile GPUs have is Fuzzy Logic. Here there is a target temperature that cooling solution will maintain on GPU, it can automatically adjust PWM so as "factors" affect temps or cooling solution variation it changes PWM "on the fly". There is settable min/max fan limit, so Fuzzy Logic knows what is the lowest it can go and max it can go. It has temp sensitivity to vary fan speed granularity, so say you want more reactive fan profile it is tweaked, etc.
> 
> In my view AMD are to blame for this issue. Never had this kinda stuff on Intel and are we saying Intel does not need to consider variation?
> 
> And as said by another all they had to do was show "real" temps, would it not be easier to set profiles for variation on that?
> 
> If I'm highlighting my woes on temps to Elmor it is down to how the SIO CPU Sensor mode is for me on R7 1700, which to me is in their control.
> 
> Yeah I have contacted AMD_Matt on OCUK as well.


No, you're right, I don't think this was the absolute best way to go about it either. Just rather wanted to point out that it was AMD's choice and their "reasoning" for it, if you will. Quite a few people in this thread think it's ASUS making that choice. With AMD pulling back on Ryzen Master showing the offset, I'm pretty sure we will see the whole offset crap going away fairly soon™.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

I'm more pissed with G.Skill and their crappy RGB RAM. 2 dead kits within 3 weeks...just sent my second set out for RMA today. First kit, somehow the SPD tables got FUBAR'd, second kit killed themselves on stock volts/clocks.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> No, you're right, I don't think this was the absolute best way to go about it either. Just rather wanted to point out that it was AMD's choice and their "reasoning" for it, if you will. Quite a few people in this thread think it's ASUS making that choice. With AMD pulling back on Ryzen Master showing the offset, I'm pretty sure we will see the whole offset crap going away fairly soon™.


Yeah posted about "improved" Ryzen Master just a page or so back. Reddit members lapped it up IMO and as said no top comments said "hey what about the firmware, as our fan profiles are borked".

I have said before in the AM4 mobo thread, Elmor is top bloke, he helped on a query via PM on HWBot. I offered him a token paypal transfer for help, as it had value for me, he refused.

I have contacted experienced OC'ers several times in my exploits. There are only a few that have really given help, some ignored any request for help.

Below the *Best of the Best* in my eyes







.





























The Stilt, Elmor and Der8auer






























Then there is *Martin Malik*, *phenomenal* help. I have also tried to strike conversation with other app authors, shamefully lacking in support compared to him.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Well it is the 2X8 G.skill 3600 C16 kit, samsung b-die obviously.
> I have boot volt at 1.45, ddr voltage at 1.39v, soc at 1.2v 117BCLK with GEN 3 settings working fine 16-16-16-36 for the 3430 speed
> and the 3200 is just stock with all the same voltages but cas 14-14-14-34


You overclocked your CPU as well? Using pstates or directly via multiplicator? I take it you didn't increase the PLL voltage.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> I'm more pissed with G.Skill and their crappy RGB RAM. 2 dead kits within 3 weeks...just sent my second set out for RMA today. First kit, somehow the SPD tables got FUBAR'd, second kit killed themselves on stock volts/clocks.


Thats just bad luck damn. My g5 mobo went after 4 days ordered my ch6 about a week later.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Regarding the memory latency, and performance, some things are not easily explainable with Ryzen. I see no performance difference between 1T and 2T Command Rate for example, using 2x16 GB Dual Ranked at 3200-18-16-16-36. Also several tests by now proof you get a better performance using Dual Ranked modules, compared with Single Ranked modules using the exact same settings (because of rank interleaving), also the Data Fabric seems to mask some improvements from lower memory latency settings, which is why the higher memory frequency seems to be more important.


The issue is that right now, the sub-timings are locked. So, as you increase the memory frequency or the config, you're likely retaining the same sub-timings (or could be drastically different). In a true test you'd set the sub-timings to their minimum value for the given clock speed to evaluate the disparity accurately. Personally, I dont care where the performance comes from, but I do want to make sure any statements or claims I make have a semblance of being thorough and show the gains in the proper light.


----------



## kundica

I was excited to return home and load up the new bios after being on vacation for 2 weeks, but that excitement quickly turned to disappointment once I loaded 0079 - 0083. All of these bios revisions have issues posting using the exact same settings I was running with 1001.

1001 was quite stable for me except for when booting after the PSU was unplugged or switched off.

0079+ randomly fails to post when turning on the computer. Actually it fails far more often than it succeeds. The system is also less stable in Windows with any one of these bios. Lowering my ram clock/timings and upping the voltage and vboot doesn't seem to help either unless I drop it below 2933.

I'm not sure what all these revisions contain other that AGESA and what's noted on page 1, so not easy to pinpoint the issue.


----------



## [email protected]

Two of us have found that setting ProcODT to the correct value for the memory config solves a lot of POST issues. One just needs some patience to tune it.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The issue is that right now, the sub-timings are locked. So, as you increase the memory frequency or the config, you're likely retaining the same sub-timings (or could be drastically different). In a true test you'd set the sub-timings to their minimum value for the given clock speed to evaluate the disparity accurately. Personally, I dont care where the performance comes from, but I do want to make sure any statements or claims I make have a semblance of being thorough and show the gains in the proper light.


When people like to nail you to the wall for "promising" them something, being careful about HOW you say things, not just what you say will be useful. I fully respect that you are being careful. As an old-school Computer Science guy, I sometimes want to get into discussions about architecture. The whole "Fabric speed" being key for overall performance and how RAM speed comes into it discussion being one of those.

Thank you again for your continued presence here, because most of us DO appreciate what you and Elmor do for the community.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Two of us have found that setting ProcODT to the correct value for the memory config solves a lot of POST issues. One just needs some patience to tune it.


Thanks. Checking the spreadsheet now. What does it default to on 1001? What is auto on 0079? This might help me pinpoint the right figure to use.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> The BIOS already has that done. It does on my ch6 and i haven't changed a thing. I'm on BIOS 1002 and on my 1700x my idle temp is 26°C today, its reported exactly right. No issues.


No it reports the right temperature and then another temperature 20C higher which most software uses. Unless you can tell me the bios setting that makes it report ONLY one correct lower temperature.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> You overclocked your CPU as well? Using pstates or directly via multiplicator? I take it you didn't increase the PLL voltage.


Yeah I just put manual voltage at 1.45v, no p state, offset or voodoo magic . Pll I think is 1.9v?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Thanks. Checking the spreadsheet now. What does it default to on 1001? What is auto on 0079? This might help me pinpoint the right figure to use.


Elmor may know for those builds. As a pointer, my 32GB kit (2x 16GB modules) needs 80 Ohms. Praz's 4X8GB kit needs 36.9 Ohms. Setup this way, the board POSTs consistently from cold and warm resets without falling into safe mode. The 0079 UEFI build we're on does not default to these values.


----------



## h2323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Blame is on both, you can't have one without the other. Even though people will beat it to death that it's AMDs fault its also mobo manufacturers fault for prioritizing Intel Z270 over AM4 and that came back to bite em in the butt. How come MSI has a whole lot less of issues then Asus does, so does Gigabyte for that matter.
> 
> If it was across the board AMDs fault ALL mobo manufacturers would have the same issues. We were told from the get go that the major BIOS update would be in May, Asus can't do anything till then but they could have polished their BIOS a bit more before release. They chose to devote the majority of resources towards z270 and thats understandable.
> 
> There is no one side to blame more then the other blame game, its equal.


Ya AMD got this out when it needed to for the stock holders but it needed some polishing. That said ASUS is the worst board for support so far. The Gigabyte guys are doing much better with little bugs


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> When people like to nail you to the wall for "promising" them something, being careful about HOW you say things, not just what you say will be useful. I fully respect that you are being careful. As an old-school Computer Science guy, I sometimes want to get into discussions about architecture. The whole "Fabric speed" being key for overall performance and how RAM speed comes into it discussion being one of those.
> 
> Thank you again for your continued presence here, because most of us DO appreciate what you and Elmor do for the community.


I understand. It's easy to be mislead by a lot of things, so one should be as thorough as possible before putting a stake in the ground and offering advice.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Blame is on both, you can't have one without the other. Even though people will beat it to death that it's AMDs fault its also mobo manufacturers fault for prioritizing Intel Z270 over AM4 and that came back to bite em in the butt. How come MSI has a whole lot less of issues then Asus does, so does Gigabyte for that matter.
> 
> If it was across the board AMDs fault ALL mobo manufacturers would have the same issues. We were told from the get go that the major BIOS update would be in May, Asus can't do anything till then but they could have polished their BIOS a bit more before release. They chose to devote the majority of resources towards z270 and thats understandable.
> 
> There is no one side to blame more then the other blame game, its equal.


Some of the blame does lie with us as a vendor, but I can categorically tell you we did not prioritize one platform over the next for resources. The timeframes we were giiven to work in were a lot tighter than usual - and that can't be known unless you're on this side of the fence. In an ideal world, you wouldn't sell until something is truly ready, but, the world is never ideal. At the same time, the consumer isn't forced to pay for something at launch. No matter AMD or Intel, if you want a smooth ride, don't be an early adopter.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I understand. It's easy to be mislead by a lot of things, so one should be as thorough as possible before putting a stake in the ground and offering advice.


It isn't even about being mislead. Understanding WHY some things work and why they do not is where you see a lot of discussions and debate going on. Many/most of us do not understand how to read those deeper memory timings so we can better figure out proper latency and timings. Is there a guide(I know Asus has that Mem Tweakit program, or something like that, but how to make proper use of it I haven't gotten into yet.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> It isn't even about being mislead. Understanding WHY some things work and why they do not is where you see a lot of discussions and debate going on. Many/most of us do not understand how to read those deeper memory timings so we can better figure out proper latency and timings. Is there a guide(I know Asus has that Mem Tweakit program, or something like that, but how to make proper use of it I haven't gotten into yet.


A person like you with a computer science background would be best advised to look at JEDEC's papers, as well as some of the papers from the memory vendors. All the basics are covered. The deeper stuff needs considerable time to get a grasp on.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> A person like you with a computer science background would be best advised to look at JEDEC's papers, as well as some of the papers from the memory vendors. All the basics are covered. The deeper stuff needs considerable time to get a grasp on.


I would read JEDEC's papers, however when I tried to register one of the required necessity is I need to belong to a company.


----------



## hotstocks

I am not as harsh as some critics here. I realize early adopter issues. But please don't make me regret my first of hundreds of Asus purchases. I mean I paid UP , top dollar, about $275 for the best Ryzen motherboard, and it does seem more problematic and slower to get bios updates than the cheaper alternatives. I really would hope Asus will support their flagship mobo the best, not the worst. Hoping good things to come in May.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> I would read JEDEC's papers, however when I tried to register one of the required necessity is I need to belong to a company.


You should still be able to get them.

Outside that, plenty on offer from Micron and Hynix.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I am not as harsh as some critics here. I realize early adopter issues. But please don't make me regret my first of hundreds of Asus purchases. I mean I paid UP , top dollar, about $275 for the best Ryzen motherboard, and it does seem more problematic and slower to get bios updates than the cheaper alternatives. I really would hope Asus will support their flagship mobo the best, not the worst. Hoping good things to come in May.


Have you actually tried those alternatives? The issues we're dealing with now are largely system wide. Things like Aura are not, so I can understand the frustration there.


----------



## YpsiNine

Raja, Elmor, thanks a lot for all that you are doing. I have been playing with my system for about a week now and I am really amazed by the CH6 and Ryzen (despite a few glaring problems like S3 sleep not working). I am looking forward to the May update, may it be a good one.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You should still be able to get them.
> 
> Outside that, plenty on offer from Micron and Hynix.


With trying to see the JEDEC's papers I would have to lie and i'm not about to do that.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YpsiNine*
> 
> Raja, Elmor, thanks a lot for all that you are doing. I have been playing with my system for about a week now and I am really amazed by the CH6 and Ryzen (despite a few glaring problems like S3 sleep not working). I am looking forward to the May update, may it be a good one.


I need to check S3 on my system here and see if it responds to the memory being stable or not.

In terms of UEFI updates, there's already another build being tested internally that is supposed to help with cold BOOT. That said, I think a lot of the issues are being caused by incorrect ProcODT.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> With trying to see the JEDEC's papers I would have to lie and i'm not about to do that.


There's nothing in them that's damaging to know - assuming one understands the basics. And, like I said, Micron and Hynix have plenty for you to chew on.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> With trying to see the JEDEC's papers I would have to lie and i'm not about to do that.


Hello

If one does not have direct access there are plenty of papers originating from JEDEC available via Google.


----------



## [email protected]

And in company name, I just fill out for personal use. No issues on my side.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> And in company name, I just fill out for personal use. No issues on my side.


I did that when I got the Intel CPU docs years ago.

They sent me a BOX full. Literally, a box full of printed documents for free.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Elmor may know for those builds. As a pointer, my 32GB kit (2x 16GB modules) needs 80 Ohms. Praz's 4X8GB kit needs 36.9 Ohms. Setup this way, the board POSTs consistently from cold and warm resets without falling into safe mode. The 0079 UEFI build we're on does not default to these values.


So, as one might expect (at least naively), when a line is loaded with more memory, the added resistive load necessary for minimizing ringing decreases (higher resistance) to compensate.

Eventually, providing a table of optimal settings by memory type and configuration would be useful.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Eventually, providing a table of optimal settings by memory type and configuration would be useful.


You already have two values to work with as a starting point. Why don't you run some tests?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You already have two values to work with as a starting point. Why don't you run some tests?


Not very deep in ram knowledge here, I am using 4x8 sticks which is apparently the big no no for the time being in terms of getting a better ram multi. How helpful would this be for someone stuck at 2666? Apologize if it's a dumbass question lol.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Not very deep in ram knowledge here, I am using 4x8 sticks which is apparently the big no no for the time being in terms of getting a better ram multi. How helpful would this be for someone stuck at 2666? Apologize if it's a dumbass question lol.


You'll have to try it. Can take some patience, but once dialled in, Im finding its quite solid on this test system - POSTs from AC power cycle, and no issues with restarts. Conversely, when not set correctly, the system has issues in both of those scenarios.

For your system, I'd be gradual, but try the 36.9 Ohm as a starting point and see what happens. On my system, once I get over DDR4-3200, then it has to be bang on 80 Ohms for the 2 X16GB module kit. Provided you have everything else set up correctly (voltages and timings), it should help.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You'll have to try it. Can take some patience, but once dialled in, Im finding its quite solid on this test system - POSTs from AC power cycle, and no issues with restarts. Conversely, when not set correctly, the system has issues in both of those scenarios.
> 
> For your system, I'd be gradual, but try the 36.9 Ohm as a starting point and see what happens. On my system, once I get over DDR4-3200, then it has to be bang on 80 Ohms for the 2 X16GB module kit. Provided you have everything else set up correctly (voltages and timings), it should help.


K will give it a shot tonight. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## [email protected]

Patience is the key.


----------



## digitalfrost

I woke my PC up from ACPI S3 sleep this evening. Luckily I looked into HWiNFO64 rather soon after, since I saw spikes in Vcore to almost 1.6v







. I thought this issue would only be triggered if you lowered the VID in CBS and used offset voltage and OC fails. I however, have not touched the VID in CBS at all, and my OC did not fail, I merely woke the PC from sleep.

I'm using BIOS 0079 atm. I will stop using Pstate overclock for now and hope it doesn't happen again.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You'll have to try it. Can take some patience, but once dialled in, Im finding its quite solid on this test system - POSTs from AC power cycle, and no issues with restarts. Conversely, when not set correctly, the system has issues in both of those scenarios.
> 
> For your system, I'd be gradual, but try the 36.9 Ohm as a starting point and see what happens. On my system, once I get over DDR4-3200, then it has to be bang on 80 Ohms for the 2 X16GB module kit. Provided you have everything else set up correctly (voltages and timings), it should help.


I havent tried dipping below 53.x yet to see if it helped stability at 3500+; I'll have to give that a shot when I get back home. The higher values didnt make any difference with the other settings I tried but hopefully I can spend some more time with the memory this weekend. I've had no issues with the setup to speak of really and honestly, it was one of the easier ones I've had.


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Two of us have found that setting ProcODT to the correct value for the memory config solves a lot of POST issues. One just needs some patience to tune it.


And What might that value be???


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I havent tried dipping below 53.x yet to see if it helped stability at 3500+; I'll have to give that a shot when I get back home. The higher values didnt make any difference with the other settings I tried but hopefully I can spend some more time with the memory this weekend. I've had no issues with the setup to speak of really and honestly, it was one of the easier ones I've had.


This depends on the config to a large extent. Needs some elbow grease to work out, but is defintely beneficial for the high-density configs. I will try my 8GB sticks (16GB kit) also. Hoping someone has some tweaking passion left in this community.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Patience is the key.


indeed after 3 weeks i now have a stable system, and it will start after a long break without issues with 3200mhz Ram @ Bios 0082


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> And What might that value be???


I posted the values we were using a page ago. Yours may be different, so if you're willing to spend some time on it, have a go. If not, fair enough. Hopefully, at least one person will try it - and by that I mean willing to tune to the correct value rather than expecting a one shot deal.


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I am not as harsh as some critics here. I realize early adopter issues. But please don't make me regret my first of hundreds of Asus purchases. I mean I paid UP , top dollar, about $275 for the best Ryzen motherboard, and it does seem more problematic and slower to get bios updates than the cheaper alternatives. I really would hope Asus will support their flagship mobo the best, not the worst. Hoping good things to come in May.


What are you even talking about? We have an ASUS rep and an ROG rep constantly replying on this thread offering advice, info, and beta bios whenever they are released. Get your head out of the clouds man. This is the best AM4 board with the best support.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Thanks. Checking the spreadsheet now. What does it default to on 1001? What is auto on 0079? This might help me pinpoint the right figure to use.


Auto on 0079 is what AMD code decide, Elmor posted about it before, search thread.

I would link but gonna make a strong worded OP for thread on /r/AMD. I'm going to /u/ AMD people I hope will take the time to read our gripes, I will post link here and several others places when done perhaps people will upvote thread, comment and we can get AMD to see feedback.

0081 is 53.3Ω by default (ie [Auto]) and as 0082 & 0083 are based on that they default to same.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> And What might that value be???
> 
> 
> 
> I posted the values we were using a page ago. Yours may be different, so if you're willing to spend some time on it, have a go. If not, fair enough. Hopefully, at least one person will try it - and by that I mean willing to tune to the correct value rather than expecting a one shot deal.
Click to expand...

You said above 3200 you needed bang on 80 ohms, would this setting help in all boot situations? I'm willing to put time in as I'm stuck at 3744. Have went at 3800 from many different directions and still can't seem to get there. I know it's not my sticks.









EDIT: not 80 ohms just that setting in general if dialed in correctly


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You said above 3200 you needed bang on 80 ohms, would this setting help in all boot situations? I'm willing to put time in as I'm stuck at 3744. Have went at 3800 from many different directions and still can't seem to get there. I know it's not my sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: not 80 ohms just that setting in general if dialed in correctly


What are you getting for stability up there? Above 3500 it starts to fall off for me.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You said above 3200 you needed bang on 80 ohms, would this setting help in all boot situations? I'm willing to put time in as I'm stuck at 3744. Have went at 3800 from many different directions and still can't seem to get there. I know it's not my sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: not 80 ohms just that setting in general if dialed in correctly


All BOOT situations as in restart, POST from standby, and POST from AC power cycle? On Praz's test system and mine, yes.

I don't know how much variance you will see as you move higher up the chain, but once you get to the point where a single step change of ProcODT when moved up and down (from a value that POSTs) results in a memory training failure, the headroom for stability is limited. Things that affect headroom are voltage (SoC, DRAM voltage, references), timings - you know, the usual pesky items. Eventually, you're at the limit and nothing helps. It is also possible that the low density kits are already at optimum ODT..


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I posted the values we were using a page ago. Yours may be different, so if you're willing to spend some time on it, have a go. If not, fair enough. Hopefully, at least one person will try it - and by that I mean willing to tune to the correct value rather than expecting a one shot deal.


And where do I find that setting??


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> And where do I find that setting??


AMD CBS.


----------



## Dwaindibbly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> And where do I find that setting??


The man already said, he posted them a page ago. Why not try to have a look??


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> And where do I find that setting??




Advanced page > AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > DDR4 Common Options is ProcODT.


----------



## r4m0n

To add another data point about ProcODT:

Stable: F4-3200C14Q-64GVR (4x16GB) - BIOS 0081 - 100 BCLK - Strap 3200 - 18-14-14-36 - VDDR 1.4 - VBOOT 1.4 - VDDP 1.0 - ProcODT 48

Default ProcODT boots (53?), but was having errors on IBT. I've gone first to ProcODT 80 which didn't even boot, then down to 60 which increased errors. The one below 48 doesn't trains as well.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You said above 3200 you needed bang on 80 ohms, would this setting help in all boot situations? I'm willing to put time in as I'm stuck at 3744. Have went at 3800 from many different directions and still can't seem to get there. I know it's not my sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: not 80 ohms just that setting in general if dialed in correctly
> 
> 
> 
> All BOOT situations as in restart, POST from standby, and POST from AC power cycle? On Praz's test system and mine, yes.
> 
> I don't know how much variance you will see as you move higher up the chain, but once you get to the point where a single step change of ProcODT when moved up and down (from a value that POSTs) results in a memory training failure, the headroom for stability is limited. Things that affect headroom are voltage (SoC, DRAM voltage, references), timings - you know, the usual pesky items. Eventually, you're at the limit and nothing helps. It is also possible that the low density kits are already at optimum ODT..
Click to expand...

OK so just to clear my head , I could pick an easier target of say 3200 and find the "sweet spot" that way? Adjusting ProcODT until I get that boot/no boot scenario? Like a reference point.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> To add another data point about ProcODT:
> 
> Stable: F4-3200C14Q-64GVR (4x16GB) - BIOS 0081 - 100 BCLK - Strap 3200 - 18-14-14-36 - VDDR 1.4 - VBOOT 1.4 - VDDP 1.0 - ProcODT 48
> 
> Default ProcODT boots (53?), but was having errors on IBT. I've gone first to ProcODT 80 which didn't even boot, then down to 60 which increased errors. The one below 48 doesn't trains as well.


Hello

For memory testing GSAT or HCI is a better option. Most everything else can pass including Prime and IBT where these two will uncover errors.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> To add another data point about ProcODT:
> 
> Stable: F4-3200C14Q-64GVR (4x16GB) - BIOS 0081 - 100 BCLK - Strap 3200 - 18-14-14-36 - VDDR 1.4 - VBOOT 1.4 - VDDP 1.0 - ProcODT 48
> 
> Default ProcODT boots (53?), but was having errors on IBT. I've gone first to ProcODT 80 which didn't even boot, then down to 60 which increased errors. The one below 48 doesn't trains as well.


Good man. Does it POST consistently from standby, reset, and power cycle?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> OK so just to clear my head , I could pick an easier target of say 3200 and find the "sweet spot" that way? Adjusting ProcODT until I get that boot/no boot scenario? Like a reference point.


I'd probably use a stress test like HCI Memtest, and find out where its falling over. Assuming all else is set well, I'd then start tuning ProcODT. It does help to dial it in if you find the tipping point on Auto. Once the system is not POSTing at the overclocked memory frequency, you start adjusting ODT to see if it results in a successful POST. Then you stress test to see where you need to go.

There may be some variance from system to system also - even with a given memory kit.


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> AMD CBS.


Running 082

Bios will not save ProcODT settings. Reverts back to Auto. Does not show change when saving.....


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> OK so just to clear my head , I could pick an easier target of say 3200 and find the "sweet spot" that way? Adjusting ProcODT until I get that boot/no boot scenario? Like a reference point.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd probably use a stress test like HCI memtest, and find out where its falling over. Assuming all else is set well, I'd then start tuning ProcODT.
Click to expand...

Thanks Raja, Might be a few days as time permits but I'll look into it and report back on my sticks/chip


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> To add another data point about ProcODT:
> 
> Stable: F4-3200C14Q-64GVR (4x16GB) - BIOS 0081 - 100 BCLK - Strap 3200 - 18-14-14-36 - VDDR 1.4 - VBOOT 1.4 - VDDP 1.0 - ProcODT 48
> 
> Default ProcODT boots (53?), but was having errors on IBT. I've gone first to ProcODT 80 which didn't even boot, then down to 60 which increased errors. The one below 48 doesn't trains as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Good man. Does it POST consistently from standby, reset, and power cycle?


Here I have F4-3200C14Q-64GVK - BIOS 0082 - 101.4 BCLK - Strap 3200 - 18-16-16-38 - VDDR 1.41 (probably could be lower) - VBOOT auto - VDDP 0.9, ProcODT Auto.

Never any post errors when restarting or cold booting, or waking from sleep. Though I haven't run any extensive memory testing, just practical use.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> Running 082
> 
> Bios will not save ProcODT settings. Reverts back to Auto. Does not show change when saving.....


1) Revert to Auto means unsuccesful attempt at POST and went into safe mode, I think. Be gradual with this. Don't set an arbitrary frequency and go for it.
2) It won't show that setting on save - nothing wrong there.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Here I have F4-3200C14Q-64GVK - BIOS 0082 - 101.4 BCLK - Strap 3200 - 18-16-16-38 - VDDR 1.41 (probably could be lower) - VBOOT auto - VDDP 0.9, ProcODT Auto.
> 
> Never any post errors when restarting or cold booting, or waking from sleep. Though I haven't run any extensive memory testing, just practical use.


Good to know Auto is okay for you. Might be worth stressing the system and see if it holds up. Also might be worth experimenting with a higher frequency and seeing what happens - that is if you're curious enough to find out.


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1) Revert to Auto means unsuccesful attempt at POST and went into safe mode, I think. Be gradual with this. Don't set an arbitrary frequency and go for it.
> 2) It won't show that setting on save - nothing wrong there.


Gotacha....


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Good to know Auto is okay for you. Might be worth stressing the system and see if it holds up. Also might be worth experimenting with a higher frequency and seeing what happens - that is if you're curious enough to find out.


ive put it up to 103 BCLK while maintaining somewhat the same CPU speed but that is about where system lockups, BSOD, and boot loops start occuring from practical use. Still no post fail, but F9 boot loop.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> Gotacha....


Small BCLK changes at first. Even single digits. Will take some time if what your system needs is different to the values reported thus far.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> ive put it up to 103 BCLK while maintaining somewhat the same CPU speed but that is about where system lockups, BSOD, and boot loops start occuring from practical use.


Yeah, for something meaningful data wise, I'd need something more thorough.


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> For memory testing GSAT or HCI is a better option. Most everything else can pass including Prime and IBT where these two will uncover errors.


Yeah, I still have some issue apparently related to temperatures still in the system. Right now I'm only getting errors in y-cruncher, and only after having it run for half an hour or so. Prime95 happily runs for 5h+ without issues.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Good man. Does it POST consistently from standby, reset, and power cycle?


Haven't done extensive cold testing yet, but first time I've booted it from total disconnection it failed training and reset the AMD configs (I had retries to 3). After I get to the BIOS and enter the values, it doesn't have any issues with reboots, neither hard or soft.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> Yeah, I still have some issue apparently related to temperatures still in the system. Right now I'm only getting errors in y-cruncher, and only after having it run for half an hour or so. Prime95 happily runs for 5h+ without issues.
> Haven't done extensive cold testing yet, but first time I've booted it from total disconnection it failed training and reset the AMD configs (I had retries to 3). After I get to the BIOS and enter the values, it doesn't have any issues with reboots, neither hard or soft.


Okay. When you get time, try an AC power cycle with the ODT set to the value that you found and see if it fires up without going into safe mode.


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Okay. When you get time, try an AC power cycle with the ODT set to the value that you found and see if it fires up without going into safe mode.


Had the machine on standby since yesterday, just turned it on to see how it goes. Starts with a F9 fail and retry, but on the second try it trained and it's up. I'll try to leave it fully off for a bit and see if it still trains.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You already have two values to work with as a starting point. Why don't you run some tests?


I haven't received all my parts yet to build a rig, and some are so scarce I have yet to order them. The Asus 1080Ti with 3 fans is in scalper mode, for example, and not all FlareX listed to support the C6H are actually available. However, in the fullness of time, I will try to accommodate your request -- but I hope in the spirit of economy to have to do it for only one pair of DRAM.

I have ordered a C6H, so I look forward to discovering how many values the C6H provides as options for this parameter.


----------



## gupsterg

Reddit thread posted hailing AMD people, please share your gripes members.


----------



## Azzitude

Why would you say NOT to get ram that is actually MADE for the Ryzen?

It just Works


----------



## malitze

Mine is the F4-3200C14D16GTZKW on 0081 - BCLK Auto - 3200 - 14-14-14-34 @ 1.35V, 1.4V boot - SoC tested both Auto and 1.0V.

Will not POST with: 36.9 or lower as well as 80 or higher. Around 53.3 will POST after change, only tested 53.3 power on from soft off, works fine most of the time. Although this morning it failed for the first time, it was unusually cold here, maybe related. None of the settings in this range will work after power was cut completely, need to take a detour through BIOS (which I don't actually mind though).


----------



## bluej511

Well putting my pc to sleep was a mistake. Booted up instant code 8, reset cmos and loads the uefi window then black screen code 8. I now have the w10 advanced start up that booted trying to reset w10 to see if it works. What a load of crud. First time this has happened.


----------



## gupsterg

I have had no sleep issues since starting to use it yesterday ~7am. It was also left in sleep mode last night and AOK this morning on wake. So I've done numerous sleep/wake, varying lengths.

PC has gone to sleep automatically when left alone as it should, waking from keyboard or wireless mouse AOK.

Now I just turned PC off and on within seconds, borked boot.

I'm sticking to sleep mode, seems best solution for my "setup".

I did try various ProcODT before and did not help me, will try again.


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Okay. When you get time, try an AC power cycle with the ODT set to the value that you found and see if it fires up without going into safe mode.


Gave it 20 mins without AC at all: Power on, F9->8, goes to the red LED stage -> 8, and booted fine on the 3rd try. Increasing my tries to 6 in case it decides to stumble again, but I can't complain about the cold boot stability this early on the platform's lifetime. Going to stick to those settings until the May AGESA, then I might try for 3600+ or better timings.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> What are you even talking about? We have an ASUS rep and an ROG rep constantly replying on this thread offering advice, info, and beta bios whenever they are released. Get your head out of the clouds man. This is the best AM4 board with the best support.


I agree that Elmor and Raja are very helpful as is this 1000 page forum. I guess my point is more for newbs buying and building a system. They are not going to find this forum and sure as hell are not going to try out 4 random beta bioses. They want to just go to Asus website and see frequent official bioses that just work. My point is other mobos from Asus and other manufacturers have a few bioses since the last 1002 official was released for this board, that is just a fact, and it shouldn't be that way. There should be more official bioses posted for this mobo than any other.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I have had no sleep issues since starting to use it yesterday ~7am. It was also left in sleep mode last night and AOK this morning on wake. So I've done numerous sleep/wake, varying lengths.
> 
> PC has gone to sleep automatically when left alone as it should, waking from keyboard or wireless mouse AOK.
> 
> Now I just turned PC off and on within seconds, borked boot.
> 
> I'm sticking to sleep mode, seems best solution for my "setup".
> 
> I did try various ProcODT before and did not help me, will try again.


Had to reset w10 but worked. I may try a fresh install i think but still gotta stick away from sleep for now.

Missing all my programs on ssd so might as well fresh install


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Good to know Auto is okay for you. Might be worth stressing the system and see if it holds up. Also might be worth experimenting with a higher frequency and seeing what happens - that is if you're curious enough to find out.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yeah, for something meaningful data wise, I'd need something more thorough.


i'm memtesting nearly all 64gb right now, no errors. i have run multiple hours of realbench but that never quite used all avaliable memory at any given time. prime 95 for almost 6hrs mo errors.

for power cycling i dont remember exactly how long ive left pc totally powered down but will do it again ant time it. total power down for me tho has resulted in the less anoying 3-boot sessions before finally posting.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Right on commander! Totally agree. I've moaned a bit myself. But I felt guilty afterward, lol.
> 
> I just have my fans set so that the random spikes dont trigger them. Sustained high load ramps them up normally.
> I think the transient on the CPU will be absorbed by the thermal inertia of the cooler block.
> In reality it does not matter if the temps are right, all that matters is if it gets hotter than idle for ages then your fans respond.
> 
> Also on a side note, I got the dead Trident Z RGB Bling going again by uninstalling Aura with the aforementioned method and the Gskill software actually loaded and reset the sticks first time!
> I was utterly astounded.
> Its the little things...


LOL, yes guess we still get mesmerized by shiny things, and the G.Skill does do some cool effects - looks way better IMOP than the other RGB stick brands.


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Small BCLK changes at first. Even single digits. Will take some time if what your system needs is different to the values reported thus far.


Tried every setting in ProcODT and still have F9 08 at cold boot.

43.6, 48, 53.3, 60 and 68.6 Boot fine from Warmboot.

Boots to safe mode 2133.

Reboot works fine though.....


----------



## Azzitude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I haven't received all my parts yet to build a rig, and some are so scarce I have yet to order them. The Asus 1080Ti with 3 fans is in scalper mode, for example, and not all FlareX listed to support the C6H are actually available. However, in the fullness of time, I will try to accommodate your request -- but I hope in the spirit of economy to have to do it for only one pair of DRAM.
> 
> I have ordered a C6H, so I look forward to discovering how many values the C6H provides as options for this parameter.


https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232530


----------



## gupsterg

@bluej511

I guess we just gotta find/use what work best for our setup.

I'm done on CPU/RAM OC, I do not care if boot issue for 3200MHz get resolved, just gonna use sleep/wake mode.

My only thing on wish list is UEFI allow SIO CPU Sensor mode change. So I don't need the app in OS startup that Elmor posted to remove +5°C offset.

Just gonna now use PC rather than tinker.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> I guess we just gotta find/use what work best for our setup.
> 
> I'm done on CPU/RAM OC, I do not care if boot issue for 3200MHz get resolved, just gonna use sleep/wake mode.
> 
> My only thing on wish list is UEFI allow SIO CPU Sensor mode change. So I don't need the app in OS startup that Elmor posted to remove +5°C offset.
> 
> Just gonna now use PC rather than tinker.


Yea i think you did a fresh install of w10c right? I just updated over anniversary so could be why it corrupted itself, im download right to my usb gonna fresh install. Im gonna have to deal with windows not activating again but wtv. Origin is so stupid with new windows installs too never finds my games even though theyre still installed lol. Its the 21st even uplay allows you to find already installed games.


----------



## Azzitude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> Tried every setting in ProcODT and still have F9 08 at cold boot.
> 
> 43.6, 48, 53.3, 60 and 68.6 Boot fine from Warmboot.
> 
> Boots to safe mode 2133.
> 
> Reboot works fine though.....


Try 108 BCLK and 36X for 3886 OC worked for me and also gave my ram 3168Mhz


----------



## nycgtr

Tried every ohm setting 80 and under no dice past 2666


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azzitude*
> 
> Try 108 BCLK and 36X for 3886 OC worked for me and also gave my ram 3168Mhz


I don't have any issue with 3800 MHz overclock or 3200 MHz RAM.

It's the cold boot crap!!!


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Tried every ohm setting 80 and under no dice past 2666


Try very loose timings, once you get things booting you can tighten them. Even so, not all RAM is going to be able to train in the 3200 strap right now, so increasing BCLK might be easier for you.


----------



## Azzitude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> I don't have any issue with 3800 MHz overclock or 3200 MHz RAM.
> 
> It's the cold boot crap!!!


I am not seeing that issue on mine using 1002 Bios


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> Try very loose timings, once you get things booting you can tighten them. Even so, not all RAM is going to be able to train in the 3200 strap right now, so increasing BCLK might be easier for you.


I set timings to auto, maybe that wasn't a great idea. I was just aimming for 2933 lol. I can do 3200 with a blck and cl 16 but it messes with my sli


----------



## alucardis666

For anyone curious what the difference is between TXp and Ti on Ryzen.

*Ti*



*TXp*


----------



## Azzitude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> I don't have any issue with 3800 MHz overclock or 3200 MHz RAM.
> 
> It's the cold boot crap!!!


in bios under tweakers paradise - Digi+

DRAM VBOOT mine is set at 1.38

also in that section I'm at Level 4 and extreme settings if that helps


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> You should focus on true metrics (such as time), that's where the large percentage differences are.
> Benches such as (http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=479666&postcount=22) show only 1% difference between 2933 and 3200.
> Latency time makes a bigger difference.
> 11 / 2.400 =4.58 nanoseconds
> 12 / 2.400 =5
> 14 / 2.666 =5.25
> 14 / 2.933 =4.77
> 14 / 3.200 =4.375
> 16 / 3.200 =5
> 16 / 2.933 =5.455 ns
> 
> Find the best latency your memory can do at 2933 or 2666 or 2400; it may give a better time that what it can do at 3200.
> Also keep in mind that above 2400 the CL latency is even, so only 12, 14, 16 clock cycles. 15 gets rounded up to 16.


That is not accurate.
I hope this displays correctly:

Code:



Code:


Data Rate    CAS Latency      1st Word (ns)  4th Word (ns)   8th Word (ns)
2933            16              10.91           11.93           13.30
2666            14              10.50           11.63           13.13
2400            12              10.00           11.25           12.92
3200            16              10.00           10.94           12.19
2400            11               9.17           10.42           12.08
2933            14               9.55           10.57           11.93
3200            14               8.75            9.69           10.94

Memory speed is more important than latency for Ryzen because the Infinity Fabric connecting the CCXes runs at the DDR4 Command Rate.
So higher memory speed = faster communication between the CPU cores.


----------



## Reikoji

Manual says 1hr to overnight, popup window says at least 20m :| but heres 40min of memtest. I'll do an overnight one later.. overnight. Wishing i had a better 2-4k screen about now.

Now I will complete power down for 20min


----------



## Reikoji

Interesting result in powering down (and unplugging PSU) for 20m. Still got the expected triple boot and posted as normal, but windows refused to load. pressed reset button, post, and windows loads.

Will do again and see if any settings in bios had a temporary change as a result of the power down.


----------



## bluej511

Well reinstalled w10c as a fresh clean install (hopefully no more issues from now on). Now to install everything else that was on there before, I let Microsoft install every driver except my gpu and audio drivers so we'll see what happens from here.

A total pain in the butt this has been so far tonight, 3:30am and reinstalling windows and everything else that goes with it haha.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> 
> 
> Manual says 1hr to overnight, popup window says at least 20m :| but heres 40min of memtest. I'll do an overnight one later.. overnight. Wishing i had a better 2-4k screen about now.
> 
> Now I will complete power down for 20min


Hmm... You're making me rethink my decision to go with 16gb after my 32gb set performed so poorly on launch.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> LOL, yes guess we still get mesmerized by shiny things, and the G.Skill does do some cool effects - looks way better IMOP than the other RGB stick brands.


Yeah its quite nice. The cold boot fails are no longer relevant coz I gots the shiny!
But I forgot to mention that after recovering the bling I uninstalled the G Skill software and manually removed the AsLEDService I think it is called.
Then installed the 1.04.29 Aura from the Z270 boards.
Is working well (at the moment!)
I think ALL these problems arise due to both Asus Aura and the Gskill software leaving crap behind when you uninstall, also the fact that neither Aura or GSkill programs play nice with anything else on the SMBus. You are expected not to run CPUz at the same time for example because it interrogates the RAM. Probably corsair link too.

To reiterate a bit,
Aura leaves behind a lot of stuff which needs to be removed so you can install and run the beta GSkill software with the 16 in the version number that you need to re life the rgb.
AsComSvc Service
AsRogAuraService Service
AsrogAuraGPUDllServer scheduled task
ASUS folder

Gskill leaves AsLEDservice loaded after uninstall and when you manually remove it from services your RGB goes static.

Only then Aura 1.04.29 seems to install fine and detects the bling on DRAM modules too.

Its sort of a microcosm of the whole AMD / Mobo manufacturers - who to blame shenanigans. If there is more than one person responsible then nobody is responsible...

I wanted to write this on the GSkill forums but they seem to have stopped activating new accounts.
I wonder why..................?

Oh, I am trying 48Ω on the cold restart thing,(it won't play atall below 48 OHMs.)
Ram is GSkill F4-3600C16D-16GTZR 2X8GB with 16 16 16 16 34. @1.375 V It does work with cl14 timings but cold boots are difficult and cl16 has a better chance of starting. Have not tried cl12.
I left it for an hour and it had a go then stopped quickly, small pause, restart and booted fine at 3200. It didn't go straight through.
I'll leave it powered off totally when I go to bed but I expect a longer time unpowered and starting in a cold room will cause it to bork repeatedly again.
But I think progress is being made.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Interesting result in powering down (and unplugging PSU) for 20m. Still got the expected triple boot and posted as normal, but windows refused to load. pressed reset button, post, and windows loads.
> 
> Will do again and see if any settings in bios had a temporary change as a result of the power down.


Fluke maybe? 30min wait this time, windows powered up as normal, nothing was changed in bios (exit without saving changes).


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I agree that Elmor and Raja are very helpful as is this 1000 page forum. I guess my point is more for newbs buying and building a system. They are not going to find this forum and sure as hell are not going to try out 4 random beta bioses. They want to just go to Asus website and see frequent official bioses that just work. My point is other mobos from Asus and other manufacturers have a few bioses since the last 1002 official was released for this board, that is just a fact, and it shouldn't be that way. There should be more official bioses posted for this mobo than any other.


1002 works quite well; Why the incessant need to complain about additional BIOS releases?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Hmm... You're making me rethink my decision to go with 16gb after my 32gb set performed so poorly on launch.


I've actually used this 64gb set since launch and had no major issues aside from not being able to get the rated timing/speed combo, which honestly isn't that big a deal to me. I assume it will be resolved by AMD in the coming months, if not whatevs.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Yes Elmor Maybe you should remove the option till this is sorted or put a big warning label on bios. (Maybe i will do one last test and see if i get offset + 1.35 on a borked boot with Manual oc)
> Stating that if you fail to boot you offset will apply to defaults which leads to a Voltage outside of safe values . You nor I have any control over this please accept our apogees Use at own Risk.
> Since this issue is in you official releases as well,
> 
> Yesterday I dropped AMD CBS and still see erratic behaviors. So .
> Apart from that I have never altered Vid always used off set. ..
> Bios its self reads high even before i get in OS. Ram Is set 1.35 and reads 1.413-1.439. + others
> How am I meant to trust this board when it cant even read its self correctly .This is meant to be top of line OC'ing board but Due to every failed boot has a chance to kill/degrade my chip, Fans drop out now and again_Althou only for split sec now. I touch Bkcl and lights mess around don't light up on 1st boot. Needs a double boot. not that i got the balls to touch bkcl atm due to all this.This board can be stable for days then have a string out bad voltage readings. Basicy means this £250 top range board might as well be a bottom tear board. only adv over the lower tear is i have the extra heat pipe woop woop.
> 
> I'm sorry to all for my spouts of shz I know this is An OC site. gonna reel it back now,


Set voltages are accurate, software readouts can fluctuate a bit. There's no need for concern except when using p-states + offset and get a recovery of AMD CBS settings.

If you give me exact values you set (starting from CMOS defaults) and a detailed problem description I can try to pursue a solution for your problems.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YpsiNine*
> 
> Raja, Elmor, thanks a lot for all that you are doing. I have been playing with my system for about a week now and I am really amazed by the CH6 and Ryzen (despite a few glaring problems like S3 sleep not working). I am looking forward to the May update, may it be a good one.


Can you give me exact BIOS settings (Overclocking profiles, Save to FAT32 USB, Ctrl+F2)? It could also be an OS issue, not sure if you'd be willing to try a clean OS install though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalfrost*
> 
> I woke my PC up from ACPI S3 sleep this evening. Luckily I looked into HWiNFO64 rather soon after, since I saw spikes in Vcore to almost 1.6v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I thought this issue would only be triggered if you lowered the VID in CBS and used offset voltage and OC fails. I however, have not touched the VID in CBS at all, and my OC did not fail, I merely woke the PC from sleep.
> 
> I'm using BIOS 0079 atm. I will stop using Pstate overclock for now and hope it doesn't happen again.


Can you give me exact settings and I'll try to replicate?


----------



## nycgtr

Had to flashback to 1002. 0082 required more voltage for the same oc and gave me just flat out random crashes.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azzitude*
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232530


Thanks. I'm (very) familiar with that page. I want the (presently grayed) 2 x 16 DDR 3200 that G. Skill lists in their FlairX page and the Asus C6H QVL compatible memory list calls out: F4-3200C16Q-32GFX.

The comparable TridentZ DRAM could be used, (as some here have done), but I think their height will interfere with my Noctua NH-D15. I can make a careful measurement once my board arrives.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Thanks. I'm (very) familiar with that page. I want the (presently grayed) 2 x 16 DDR 3200 that G. Skill lists in their FlairX page and the Asus C6H QVL compatible memory list calls out: F4-3200C16Q-32GFX.
> 
> The comparable TridentZ DRAM could be used, (as some here have done), but I think their height will interfere with my Noctua NH-D15. I can make a careful measurement once my board arrives.


id say the qvl is a good refrence starting point, but there are unlisted kits that can work fine, and listed kits that havent performed as expected. tho there are mixed reasons why they didnt work out.

that 32gb kit tho... c16 for 3200mhz isnt samsung B die right, unless those are special? it may be a flare x but id be skeptical about that running 32gb 3200mhz at its rated timings and speed. not yet anyway. id guess they arent on sale yet because they dont, and thats just a placeholder for may update if it makes things right.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Thanks. I'm (very) familiar with that page. I want the (presently grayed) 2 x 16 DDR 3200 that G. Skill lists in their FlairX page and the Asus C6H QVL compatible memory list calls out: F4-3200C16Q-32GFX.
> 
> The comparable TridentZ DRAM could be used, (as some here have done), but I think their height will interfere with my Noctua NH-D15. I can make a careful measurement once my board arrives.


just because its on the QVL and / or works for someone else, doesn't mean it will work for you. if you take the time and go through this thread, you can find countless posts of individuals with one kit, even kits on the QVL, working for some, but not others.

ram compatibility will be heavily influenced on the quality of your processor and the tweaks asus has done with the crosshair. one kit may work for one, but won't work for another with the same exact everything because either the processor, the motherboard, or a mixture of both. for example, my g.skill flare x 2x8gb 16gb 3200mhz kit will NOT work at 3200mhz correctly. i have cold boot issues. cold boot issues at 3200 with 0902 and 1002 along with bios from 0079 and onward made worse. at first i thought it was the quality of the IMC on my 1800x, but if i go and toss my 1800x and flare x kit into a gigabyte gaming 5 it works out-of-the-box no problems. zero cold boot issues. stable. yet elmor and others with the SAME flare x kit, processor, and motherboard (crosshair), have no issues. my kit will only function at 2933 100% on the crosshair.

you'll see the same with samsung based trident kits and so on. so be worry with ANY kit. even if its on the QVL. there is NO GUARANTEE it will work FOR you.


----------



## alucardis666

Anyone care to share their bios template for 3.9, 4.0, and 4.1? I'd love to test some setting but honestly don't know where to start. Trying to maximize my efficiency now and get a nice 24/7 OC with the least amount of volts.









Sorry if this has been posted already. Any guides or info would greatly be appreciated and Rep'd!


----------



## Reikoji

samsung b wont always work out of the box 2x8mb or otherwise, but they are just way less likely to cause frustrations.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Anyone care to share their bios template for 3.9, 4.0, and 4.1? I'd love to test some setting but honestly don't know where to start. Trying to maximize my efficiency now and get a nice 24/7 OC with the least amount of volts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has been posted already. Any guides or info would greatly be appreciated and Rep'd!


1800x?


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Anyone care to share their bios template for 3.9, 4.0, and 4.1? I'd love to test some setting but honestly don't know where to start. Trying to maximize my efficiency now and get a nice 24/7 OC with the least amount of volts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has been posted already. Any guides or info would greatly be appreciated and Rep'd!


I wouldnt worry too much just yet, theres gonna be a big bios update, based on AMD updates, next month at some point (dont ask when or it will be held back another day















). This will hopefully include better memory frequencies which means all the settings we are all playing with now might mean nothing in a months time.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Mine is the F4-3200C14D16GTZKW on 0081 - BCLK Auto - 3200 - 14-14-14-34 @ 1.35V, 1.4V boot - SoC tested both Auto and 1.0V.
> 
> Will not POST with: 36.9 or lower as well as 80 or higher. Around 53.3 will POST after change, only tested 53.3 power on from soft off, works fine most of the time. Although this morning it failed for the first time, it was unusually cold here, maybe related. None of the settings in this range will work after power was cut completely, need to take a detour through BIOS (which I don't actually mind though).


A few things to note for you and anyone else testing ProcODT:

1) Dialling in ProcODT requires checking if the memory is fully stable by using a memory stress test. Around 400% of coverage with HCI Memtest is good for checking this. Once you can pass that, POST should work.

2) The DRAM BOOT voltage needs to be set on some configs, to help cold BOOT. Make sure you've set that on your system.

3) For some 8GB modules used in 1DPC format, 53.3 is optimum.

I cannot reiterate how long step one can take to dial in. Once you get there, it does help, though.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> 1800x?


1700. It's in my sig.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> I wouldnt worry too much just yet, theres gonna be a big bios update, based on AMD updates, next month at some point (dont ask when or it will be held back another day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). This will hopefully include better memory frequencies which means all the settings we are all playing with now might mean nothing in a months time.


Interesting! Thanks for the info.


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Set voltages are accurate, software readouts can fluctuate a bit. There's no need for concern except when using p-states + offset and get a recovery of AMD CBS settings.
> 
> If you give me exact values you set (starting from CMOS defaults) and a detailed problem description I can try to pursue a solution for your problems.
> Can you give me exact BIOS settings (Overclocking profiles, Save to FAT32 USB, Ctrl+F2)? It could also be an OS issue, not sure if you'd be willing to try a clean OS install though.
> Can you give me exact settings and I'll try to replicate?


Sorry, I haven't been paying attention but what's this about fluctuating voltages at start-up and need for concern with p-states + offset? Should p-state overclocking be avoided for now?


----------



## elmor

The DRAM form has been quite useful, so I made another one for bug reports https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeWovVLyETJTI4-6r0h5SDzj8muLTjAGfoszKqZoySBOb684w/viewform

Even if you've described the problem in this thread, please add it to the form as well as it will allow me to get a better overview of the issues and what to focus on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Sorry, I haven't been paying attention but what's this about fluctuating voltages at start-up and need for concern with p-states + offset? Should p-state overclocking be avoided for now?


Fluctuating voltages at start-up is not something I'm aware of, but the software readouts can fluctuate up to 30-40mV without the actual output doing this. The issue is if you lower VID in P0 and then add an offset, because when the settings get reset you get default VID with the offset still applied. I recommend manual mode when overclocking to be 100% safe.


----------



## trical

So I can easily get to 4ghz gaming and benching stable. But the moment I start something like superpi it instantly crashes. (on a 1700)
How far can I up the voltage safely? i'm on decent watercooling so thermals are no problem at all but I don't want to destroy my cpu in two weeks of gaming. what else could I tweak? is it possible that a higher ghz would run more stable? or another configuration of higher blck and lower multiplier instead of just doing x40 ?


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Fluctuating voltages at start-up is not something I'm aware of, but the software readouts can fluctuate up to 30-40mV without the actual output doing this. The issue is if you lower VID in P0 and then add an offset, because when the settings get reset you get default VID with the offset still applied. I recommend manual mode when overclocking to be 100% safe.


I thought you couldn't change the voltage in P-states with the current BIOSes, at least when I tried with P0 for my 1700 it defaulted to 2.6GHz or something instead of the regular turbo.


----------



## alucardis666

Is there a setting like Intel speed step on this board? I don't really need my cpu running full blast all the time, it'd be nice to get some even nicer idle temps.


----------



## gupsterg

@bluej511

I went fresh installs of OS, W7 & W10. Used AMD website AM4/GPU drivers.

@elmor

Sleep mode is saving me from borked boots, past 2 days has been spent just testing that with numerous sleep/wake of varying times. And I'm on OC







.

Only snag is SIO CPU Sensor reverts to mode 1 and I need mode 2 for my fan profiles to work as I want. The +5°C offset to tCTL in SIO CPU Sensor when in mode 1 just kills fan profiles for me.

Please can Asus provide an option in UEFI to change modes, it would really just mean I can use my system as I like and pretty much then I have no issues with R7/X370.

*** edit ***

Testing now using Windows Task Scheduler to apply SIO CPU Sensor mode 2 on wake/resume of system. If successfully work for several test instances I will post guide for others that use the SIO CPU Sensor mode change apps that Elmor provided and like me are using "Sleep" mode.


----------



## hsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Interesting result in powering down (and unplugging PSU) for 20m. Still got the expected triple boot and posted as normal, but windows refused to load. pressed reset button, post, and windows loads.
> 
> Will do again and see if any settings in bios had a temporary change as a result of the power down.


yes me too,,,,

triple boot when my ram set 3200 14-14-14-34
but when ram 3200 16-16-16-36 its only once boot


----------



## Spartoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Is there a setting like Intel speed step on this board? I don't really need my cpu running full blast all the time, it'd be nice to get some even nicer idle temps.


Try overclocking via P-States:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/9490#post_26018586


----------



## littlestereo

Thanks to you Elmor I got 32GB (4x8) running at 3200! Thank you!

*My settings:*
1.45v core
34 cpu ratio
LLC 3
Mem 1.35v
120 BCLK
3199 mem speed (2666 multiplier)
16-16-16-16-36 timings (manual)
Soc 1.15v
Disable core performance boost


----------



## trical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littlestereo*
> 
> Thanks to you Elmor I got 32GB (4x8) running at 3200! Thank you!
> 
> *My settings:*
> 1.45v core
> 34 cpu ratio
> LLC 3
> Mem 1.35v
> 120 BCLK
> 3199 mem speed (2666 multiplier)
> 16-16-16-16-36 timings (manual)
> Soc 1.15v
> Disable core performance boost


Ins't 1.45 a bit high?


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartoi*
> 
> Try overclocking via P-States:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/9490#post_26018586


I don't get it :-(
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> You've to use pstate overclocking and not Multiplier (also called "CPU Core Ratio"). Go to "Advanced/AMD CBS/Zen Common options/Custom pstates" in BIOS.
> 
> *Set the FID of p0 to a hex number suitable for you, 98 is 3.8GHz for example*. You can see the frequency on the right side. Change the applied voltage under "Extreme Tweaker/CPU vcore/offset" to something suitable for your chip (default for non-X is 1.18V (add +0.15V for 1.33V), for X it is 1.35V (add 0V for 1.35V)).


Not sure I understand


----------



## alucardis666

.


----------



## littlestereo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trical*
> 
> Ins't 1.45 a bit high?


Not to me. The rig is running a chilled water loop putting core temps below ambient *BUT* even if it wasn't I'd have no problem running up to 1.475ish + LLC. I usually replace CPU's every other year so I'm not much concerned with longevity and in my experience people are way too cautious. Been running a 4790k at or over 1.3v for 3+ years with no issues. Anything over 1.5 on AM4 I'll only run temporarily. But 24/7 I got no issues setting these to 1.45 out of the box.


----------



## gupsterg

@littlestereo

When on UEFI defaults, what is shown in HWiNFO sensor SOC Voltage (SVI2 TFN)? cheers







.


----------



## littlestereo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @littlestereo
> 
> When on UEFI defaults, what is shown in HWiNFO sensor SOC Voltage (SVI2 TFN)? cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


At work now but I'll grab it when I get home


----------



## gupsterg

NP







, THX







.


----------



## Ubardog

@elmor
This is complete stock, You can see regular spikes of 1.5v on SB. I would ignore this if others were seeing this constantly but i seem to be fairly a lone that's why i worried more.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





morestock.CSV 401k .CSV file




Would you like a copy of MY OC bios settings as well ? Or coz this is clear in stock as well
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> The issue is if you lower VID in P0 and then add an offset, because when the settings get reset you get default VID with the offset still applied. *I recommend manual mode when overclocking to be 100% safe*.


This should be stated more. I see some one a few posts down recommending Pstate OC .. But each to their own in this state.
EDIT Also not 100% accurate I have had multi instances of the offset issue and i have never altered VID


----------



## trical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littlestereo*
> 
> Not to me. The rig is running a chilled water loop putting core temps below ambient *BUT* even if it wasn't I'd have no problem running up to 1.475ish + LLC. I usually replace CPU's every other year so I'm not much concerned with longevity and in my experience people are way too cautious. Been running a 4790k at or over 1.3v for 3+ years with no issues. Anything over 1.5 on AM4 I'll only run temporarily. But 24/7 I got no issues setting these to 1.45 out of the box.


i'm running my 1700 on watter. You think i can safely run it on 1.45 for like 3 years without losing anything?


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> I thought you couldn't change the voltage in P-states with the current BIOSes, at least when I tried with P0 for my 1700 it defaulted to 2.6GHz or something instead of the regular turbo.


P0 VID will work if set lower than the default voltage but not higher. Also instead of using Offset for Vcore, using manual for a fixed voltage also works well just that no voltage drops will occur between the different PStates. For the 1700 owners I think I would recommend Manual if you have to set your voltages high just to prevent the 1.5v plus issue if the bios fails to post on startup with an overclock.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> I don't get it :-(
> Not sure I understand


If you are interested in having your cpu automatically downclock with voltage drops when cpu is not stressed using PStates, this may help:

https://hardforum.com/threads/ryzen-pstate-overclocking-method-calculation-and-calculator.1928648/#post-1042913631

I started that thread, wanted a more focus limited thread dealing with that and include other motherboards as well.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> P0 VID will work if set lower than the default voltage but not higher. Also instead of using Offset for Vcore, using manual for a fixed voltage also works well just that no voltage drops will occur between the different PStates. For the 1700 owners I think I would recommend Manual if you have to set your voltages high just to prevent the 1.5v plus issue if the bios fails to post on startup with an overclock.


Ok I must not understand P-State overclocking correctly, would not setting a manual fixed voltage make using P-State pointless? That is, to put less volts to your CPU when demand does not warrant it?


----------



## YpsiNine

@elmor
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can you give me exact BIOS settings (Overclocking profiles, Save to FAT32 USB, Ctrl+F2)? It could also be an OS issue, not sure if you'd be willing to try a clean OS install though.
> Can you give me exact settings and I'll try to replicate?


I've attached the settings as per your instruction. Please note though that I also tried S3 with a complete "load default" settings in BIOS, meaning no OC what so ever.
It was the same result then, going into S3 was fine, but waking up made the computer instantly reboot.

ypsinine_setting.txt 18k .txt file
[

As far as the clean install of Windows is concerned, yes this is a clean install of the Creators Update. I am running the Ryzen balanced power plan if that might have something to do with it.
The CPU is a 1800x and the RAM is G.skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZR.

edit: Not sure why the p-state stuff isn't in the config, but it's set for p-state 0 at 9C for the frequency with the rest at default.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> I thought you couldn't change the voltage in P-states with the current BIOSes, at least when I tried with P0 for my 1700 it defaulted to 2.6GHz or something instead of the regular turbo.


Lowering VID works, but not increasing. And it's lowering VID + failed POST which causes the problem.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> @elmor
> This is complete stock, You can see regular spikes of 1.5v on SB. I would ignore this if others were seeing this constantly but i seem to be fairly a lone that's why i worried more.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> morestock.CSV 401k .CSV file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like a copy of MY OC bios settings as well ? Or coz this is clear in stock as well
> 
> This should be stated more. I see some one a few posts down recommending Pstate OC .. But each to their own in this state.
> EDIT Also not 100% accurate I have had multi instances of the offset issue and i have never altered VID


As Martin has stated several times before, EC readouts are the most unreliable. It's just an issue with failed reads once in a while.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> I thought you couldn't change the voltage in P-states with the current BIOSes, at least when I tried with P0 for my 1700 it defaulted to 2.6GHz or something instead of the regular turbo


Default VID in PState 0 + offset mode voltage to gain voltage you need for OC + failed post = problem as well.

@Ubardog

I'd contact @Mumak supplying a debug file and see what he says.

Otherwise RMA board.

I have not seen "stuff" like yours once Martin fixed HWiNFO and never on my M7R in 2 yrs owning and I did a lot of [email protected] with HWiNFO log files. Occasional one off's I would let go, regularly, no way I'd get shot of board for sure.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Default VID in PState 0 + offset mode voltage to gain voltage you need for OC + failed post = problem as well.
> 
> @Ubardog
> 
> I'd contact @Mumak supplying a debug file and see what he says.
> 
> Otherwise RMA board. I have not seen stuff like yours once Martin fixed HWiNFO and never on my M7R in 2ys owning and I did a lot of [email protected] with HWiNFO log files.


RMA won't go through because a third party software isn't reporting values 100% accurate.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> @elmor
> This is complete stock, You can see regular spikes of 1.5v on SB. I would ignore this if others were seeing this constantly but i seem to be fairly a lone that's why i worried more.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> morestock.CSV 401k .CSV file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like a copy of MY OC bios settings as well ? Or coz this is clear in stock as well
> 
> This should be stated more. I see some one a few posts down recommending Pstate OC .. But each to their own in this state.
> EDIT Also not 100% accurate I have had multi instances of the offset issue and i have never altered VID


The 1.598V on +1.05V line gives a raw value of 0x1FE.
I can also see invalid CPU OPT fan speed - gives raw 0xFFE8
Both come from the EC and I'm sure those are just invalid readouts. Could be due to a conflict with something in the system. Make sure not to run other monitoring tools in parallel.


----------



## dorbot

Rig has been powered off for 6 hours.
I don't know if this was a fluke or not but after failing to boot a couple of times, (getting to the American megatrends logo with 3200MHz ram displayed) usually the board shuts down at this point .
If you press delete it stops the system instantly rather than entering bios. I have the post screen set to 10 seconds in an effort to keep it alive long enough to warm whatever needs warmed up.
don't know if that is helping or not

The Hairdryer Trick....
Anyway, I got a hairdryer and blew warm air all over the place for a minute then it booted straight away. I will try and repeat this tomorrow. Maybe try and isolate the region to heat.
Or its just a fluke and using 48 OHMs with a 10 second post screen time just works better. So many variables...


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Ok I must not understand P-State overclocking correctly, would not setting a manual fixed voltage make using P-State pointless? That is, to put less volts to your CPU when demand does not warrant it?


Maybe half pointless







, you would still get the clock speed reductions which will save energy and may give a level of security until the bios (AMD end mostly) is refined more and better able to not to OV your cpu on a failed startup. Looking at power when the cpu is almost idle, the voltage changes looks like it may save you 3w-8w, the downclocking seems to do more or just that the cpu core is not loaded anyways. In the end it is just an option which one can decide to use or not.

Once AMD fixes CBS so that VID works right and not needing an offset or manual voltage, using a Manual voltage might be next best option to ensure you have power savings, quieter, cooler etc. until a better solution comes along. That is for the 1700 folks, I don't see the need for 1700x or 1800x users since VID is already at a higher voltage where much less offset is needed.


----------



## lordzed83

@elmor
You can add somewhere.

For people with Oculus rift. Use BOTTOM row of USB3 for 3x Sensors Asmedia usb 3.1 for OR Headset and. USB2 or 4th Bottom USB for BT XBONE dongle.
At least if You are overclocking using BCLK. Otherwise them devices Dont like the CPU ports and you will end up with lagy tracking and error messages on sensors ect.


----------



## kazama

Hi, getting the 1700x using bios 0.82 to 4.1 witch vcore at 1.46 and ram at 3200 cl14 totally stable, i see some spikes to 1.5 on vcore.

Bios is all auto except the mem related settings, 1.45 is not stable for 4.1 at least on auto.

I think the spikes are for the xfr,but most of the time is 1.46, temps are fine, im on h110i.

Is safe stay at that vcore or better stay a a 4.0 (1.43)?


----------



## Cata79

For me, the amount of voltage that I need for 4.0 is not worth it (1700 here, also H110i). 1.45 for 4.0Ghz and 1.33 for 3.85Ghz, while the performance difference is almost 0 in daily work.


----------



## lordzed83

Wish i could do 4ghz stable at 1.46 :


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazama*
> 
> Hi, getting the 1700x using bios 0.82 to 4.1 witch vcore at 1.46 and ram at 3200 cl14 totally stable, i see some spikes to 1.5 on vcore.
> 
> Bios is all auto except the mem related settings, 1.45 is not stable for 4.1 at least on auto.
> 
> I think the spikes are for the xfr,but most of the time is 1.46, temps are fine, im on h110i.
> 
> Is safe stay at that vcore or better stay a a 4.0 (1.43)?


Some good chip u got for my 3940 im at 1.43..
You could try 1.46 with LLC2 on cpu and see how that goes.


----------



## gupsterg

@YpsiNine

+rep for explaining saving txt of UEFI settings. I will add to FAQ of my thread in sig.

I was not aware CTRL + F2 where we save overclocking profiles created txt.



@members

I can confirm adding SIO CPU Sensor mode change application to Windows Task Scheduler is working for me. So on resume from sleep SIO CPU Sensor mode 2 is active and the blasted +5°C offset to tCTL is not applied. Will add guide in OP of my thread.


----------



## skyworxx

on 082 it seems ProcODT doesn't seem to be applied after trying it one time. Now every time I change the setting, when saving, the BIOS tells me that no changes have been made


----------



## dorbot

That's normal. It does save. Check after a successful boot. Been mentioned recently before.


----------



## skyworxx

Sorry, it's hard to keep track of the thread as its growing so fast.

I just tried loading optimal settings, and even now it doesn't seem to stick. Is that normal as well?


----------



## Reikoji

Drat. 1 error in the 8hr 20m timeframe. Game over for 18-16-16-38!

Well i knew 18-16-16-38 was the tip of the ice berg. Will try 18-17-17-39







18-18-18-39 would be close to guaranteed I believe, its what I started with before I started trying reducing it.

The error is probably because I didn't close all useless backround processes too







.


----------



## elmor

Those of you who have cold boot issues and would be willing to try an experimental BIOS, send me a PM







It's not likely, but there's a very very small chance you might have to RMA the board if things go wrong so don't apply if you're not prepared for that.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyworxx*
> 
> on 082 it seems ProcODT doesn't seem to be applied after trying it one time. Now every time I change the setting, when saving, the BIOS tells me that no changes have been made


The AMD CBS will reset to Auto if you don't use the right value. Tuning ProcODT can take time, requiring patience and a solid test methodology. This setting will not show up in the changes list when you save - that's normal.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Those of you who have cold boot issues and would be willing to try an experimental BIOS, send me a PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not likely, but there's a very very small chance you might have to RMA the board if things go wrong so don't apply if you're not prepared for that.


The ultimate guinea pig challenge!


----------



## [email protected]

Tested the build on my side, is a-ok. We're also sending to a few more trusted and diligent people to confirm.


----------



## Orgios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> For me, the amount of voltage that I need for 4.0 is not worth it (1700 here, also H110i). 1.45 for 4.0Ghz and 1.33 for 3.85Ghz, while the performance difference is almost 0 in daily work.


I totally agree! I am stable at both [email protected] and [email protected], I ran some tests and the extra voltage is just not worth it. The 4ghz barrier is purely a psychological one . I would rather have the ability to oc my ram to 3600 (currently on 3200 14-14-14-36 @1.38V)


----------



## skyworxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The AMD CBS will reset to Auto if you don't use the right value. Tuning ProcODT can take time, requiring patience and a solid test methodology. This setting will not show up in the changes list when you save - that's normal.


Thanks.

Is it safe to assume that if one ProcODT setting doesn't boot (i.e. 30), but a different one does (i.e. 96), that the surrounding values of the second one are likely candidates to boot as well?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orgios*
> 
> I totally agree! I am stable at both [email protected] and [email protected], I ran some tests and the extra voltage is just not worth it. The 4ghz barrier is purely a psychological one . I would rather have the ability to oc my ram to 3600 (currently on 3200 14-14-14-36 @1.38V)


Its probably different for 1700's, but i dont think 1.4 is all that much. If you have 4ghz at 1.4 with a 1700 i'd say you're actually one of the more lucky ones. Most have to go passed 1.45 for that.


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> RMA won't go through because a third party software isn't reporting values 100% accurate.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> The 1.598V on +1.05V line gives a raw value of 0x1FE.
> I can also see invalid CPU OPT fan speed - gives raw 0xFFE8
> Both come from the EC and I'm sure those are just invalid readouts. Could be due to a conflict with something in the system. Make sure not to run other monitoring tools in parallel.


As I have stated before I have taken out ALL monitoring of system and Run only HW64 or Adia and never together.
Adia Show not spikes but massive dips accross SOC and SB .

Oki Ec miss readings are common. I accept that. So common intact I am the only one!

So

What about bus clock changing 98-130 mhz. "is only a estate sure " but that a BIG change.
Ram changing timings T1-T2 -Tas changes/2+v on SVI CPU core. The list goes on.
Like I said IF one more person had issues as bad as mine i would not be pursuing this further. I would put it down to read error. But i said again Why is this only me.
SOMETHING IS A MISS with this board and because i don't have enough technical know to isolate it ... Im screwed

One last time to Be clear I have *never* altered VID and have had the offset bug. Stop stating it only happenings if you change VID because it can happen if you change anything in Pstate. I know this 100%!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyworxx*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Is it safe to assume that if one ProcODT setting doesn't boot (i.e. 30), but a different one does (i.e. 96), that the surrounding values of the second one are likely candidates to boot as well?


This depends on how much margin you have. If its close to the limit, any change from the working value will fail training and the board will POST in safe mode.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Tested the build on my side, is a-ok. We're also sending to a few more trusted and diligent people to confirm.


Hello

No issue with the build on this end either.


----------



## Orgios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Its probably different for 1700's, but i dont think 1.4 is all that much. If you have 4ghz at 1.4 with a 1700 i'd say you're actually one of the more lucky ones. Most have to go passed 1.45 for that.


Tested in most of my games, absolutely no difference in fps or difference completely negligible , Cinebench a little more then 20 points gain, would much rather have a cooler cpu then gain less than 1-2%


----------



## skyworxx

Only ProcODT 96 and 80 will even boot for me, but they don't last more than a minute in HCI Memtest.

This is with
F4-3200C14D-32GTZSW
20-20-20-20-40
3200mhz strap
no OC on CPU
soc 1.2v
dram 1.4v
dram boot 1.4v
spread spectrum is disabled
082 Bios


----------



## gupsterg

@Ubardog

BCLK reading implementation has been explained/solution here.

Agree not seen as "wild" and as many skew'd data values as yours







.

As your in the UK don't forget you have Distant selling regulations, Sales and Goods act (ie unfit for purposes), etc. If you paid via credit card, I'd charge back, etc.

So if you have no joy from product I see no reason to keep looking for a solution and just RMA mate.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> No issue with the build on this end either.


Thanks, John.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyworxx*
> 
> Only ProcODT 96 and 80 will even boot for me, but they don't last more than a minute in HCI Memtest.
> 
> This is with
> F4-3200C14D-32GTZSW
> 20-20-20-20-40
> 3200mhz strap
> no OC on CPU
> soc 1.2v
> dram 1.4v
> dram boot 1.4v
> spread spectrum is disabled
> 082 Bios


With the way the platform is setup currently, getting 3200+ often requires a kit that is binned for a higher frequency. For me, getting DDR4-3200 stable with 32GB requires the use of a DDR4-3600 kit (Intel validated kit, not AMD). Also note, I'm using UEFI build 0079 for my results. And one last thing is that the SoC voltage can be sensitive, with higher values resulting in instability (same as when it's set too low).


----------



## Targonis

Elmor and Raja, I am not sure if you can or would want to do this, but since we are having fun(at least I am) trying new BIOS versions, seeing when things break, trying other versions, and tweaking, I figured that those of you in-house would have some true fun stories about when things went HORRIBLY wrong with new test versions of BIOS code, bricking boards, or even smoking of motherboard components. So, any good stories for those of us out here in end-user land?


----------



## [email protected]

Most of my stories are lulus I've committed myself. I may share them somewhere at some point (have thought about it many times), but now is not a good time - we're trying to promote testing of a new UEFI build and trying to appear that we have a semblance of understanding the basics....capeesh?


----------



## skyworxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> With the way the platform is setup currently, getting 3200+ often requires a kit that is binned for a higher frequency. For me, getting DDR4-3200 stable with 32GB requires the use of a DDR4-3600 kit (Intel validated kit, not AMD). Also note, I'm using UEFI build 0079 for my results. And one last thing is that the SoC voltage can be sensitive, with higher values resulting in instability (same as when it's set too low).


I understand. Just wanted to share the information in case someone has the same kit and wants to pick up where I left.

I was hoping the CL14 kit would give me an edge. Most 16GB sticks are CL16 or higher.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyworxx*
> 
> I understand. Just wanted to share the information in case someone has the same kit and wants to pick up where I left.
> 
> I was hoping the CL14 kit would give me an edge. Most 16GB sticks are CL16 or higher.


Yes, thats fine. Its seems that 16GB B-die modules in 1DPC seem to favor 80 Ohms.


----------



## Ubardog

@elmor

oki How about if bios flickered 2 point something volts on SB then crashed ? Would that be RMA proof ?

This is on stock/opt defaults

Just been trying to screen shot this but constant crashs in Bios, So i re flashed and I made a Video Not spent a large amount of time in bios to notice a crash before. Video I took is too large to upload and only I managed to film several crashes in bios one leading to a White 62 boot fail. I am gonna set up Phone properly and record at lower rez, I will drop out of this forum because i don't want to taint this boards image over an isolated thing. If i manage to catch this on vid i will post here.

I am going hassle RMA more and the seller. It was bought on Credit card So hopefully there is hope yet. I just feel like im explaining to a brick wall to them


----------



## Clukos

Just got my board + b-die kit + ryzen 1700. Setting LLC to level 1 for both SoC and Vcore is the safest option, correct? I'm getting less load voltage (closer to what I've set) than auto with LLC1.


----------



## littlestereo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trical*
> 
> i'm running my 1700 on watter. You think i can safely run it on 1.45 for like 3 years without losing anything?


Absolutely, it's within AMD's XFR voltage range


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yes, thats fine. Its seems that 16GB B-die modules in 1DPC seem to favor 80 Ohms.


Is there any chance you could build an auto-tuning for the ProcODT, and other settings, or maybe enable more ProcODT options (because the steps currently are so large, and different)?


----------



## JimmiG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> According to what Elmor said, yes it is. Once AMD iron out their problems, the Vboot and DRAM voltage should track when on Auto (like it does on other platforms).


Will you be implementing this fix on the X370 Prime Pro, too? This board doesn't even have an option for Vboot voltage, so it's always at 1.2V with no way to change it. This severely limits which memory speeds you can use with this board. For example, I can't use 3200 @ C14 with my B-die RAM, due to cold boot problems. It's perfectly stable once you manage to get it to actually boot and have the 1.35V take effect but the 1.2V Vboot is making cold boots a pain.

If not, will you at least consider adding manual Vboot adjustments to the Prime UEFI? This board probably has the worst memory support of all X370 boards due to this bug (boards like the Taichi also have options for Vboot adjustment)


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Is there any chance you could build an auto-tuning for the ProcODT, and other settings, or maybe enable more ProcODT options (because the steps currently are so large, and different)?


These values should auto-sense or have a behind scenes table; the platform is just a bit raw right now. And no, you can't add values to this yourself. The values are limited by the divider network that AMD built into the CPU, and that's based on platform line impedance and DRAM specifications. In the ideal sense, for tweakers, adding some fine control into the architecture would be nice, but there are considerations that engineers take into account - often, the crazy tweakers are not their focus. Look at how difficult it is just getting people to use what we have...


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmiG*
> 
> Will you be implementing this fix on the X370 Prime Pro, too? This board doesn't even have an option for Vboot voltage, so it's always at 1.2V with no way to change it. This severely limits which memory speeds you can use with this board. For example, I can't use 3200 @ C14 with my B-die RAM, due to cold boot problems. It's perfectly stable once you manage to get it to actually boot and have the 1.35V take effect but the 1.2V Vboot is making cold boots a pain.
> 
> If not, will you at least consider adding manual Vboot adjustments to the Prime UEFI? This board probably has the worst memory support of all X370 boards due to this bug (boards like the Taichi also have options for Vboot adjustment)


I will know more about what the UEFI for that board does over the next few weeks, when I'm at HQ.


----------



## malitze

At least for me Vboot does not seem to help when booting completely cold, had it up to 1.45V. But if it fails it is only a little inconvenient to take a quick detour through the BIOS.

Following Rajas advice I did a small memtest session, seems fine:



53.3 also seems to be the optimum for my 8GB b-die 1DPC config.

I then tried to fine tune SoC voltage a bit and found a rather distinctive instability when it was too low (for me that was at 0.95V for the 3200 memory): no code 8 but just a soft reset like behaviour. Might be useful to determine the cause of an instability.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littlestereo*
> 
> Absolutely, it's within AMD's XFR voltage range


Please be careful with that kind of advice.

XFR is a very temporary boost to 1 core only so cannot be compared to running all cores at 1.45v.

The power involved will be drastically different at a given voltage.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> At least for me Vboot does not seem to help when booting completely cold, had it up to 1.45V. But if it fails it is only a little inconvenient to take a quick detour through the BIOS.
> 
> Following Rajas advice I did a small memtest session, seems fine:
> 
> 
> 
> 53.3 also seems to be the optimum for my 8GB b-die 1DPC config.
> 
> I then tried to fine tune SoC voltage a bit and found a rather distinctive instability when it was too low (for me that was at 0.95V for the 3200 memory): no code 8 but just a soft reset like behaviour. Might be useful to determine the cause of an instability.


Cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JimmiG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I will know more about what the UEFI for that board does over the next few weeks, when I'm at HQ.


Thanks. I thought the lack of Vboot and 1.2V DRAM training was a trick to sell more of the expensive boards, but if it's actually an AMD bug I guess maybe there was no malicious intent


----------



## Ubardog

@elmor

Properly the best quick example. To catch it in Bios is hard and TBH i got better thing to do but i feel i must catch it in action so back to Bios
https://1drv.ms/v/s!Ap54bdL_bUvmg2L5nIXUSsff7Zqz

EDIT
Phone is low on juice got a SS thou


Gonna flash a different bios remove battery ect and repeat with fully charged phone

Or is this read out errors i should ignore as well ?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmiG*
> 
> Thanks. I thought the lack of Vboot and 1.2V DRAM training was a trick to sell more of the expensive boards, but if it's actually an AMD bug I guess maybe there was no malicious intent


Not really. The teams are, at times, quite separate in their approach to certain things. For all I know, it tracks on those boards. I won't know until I ask.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drat. 1 error in the 8hr 20m timeframe. Game over for 18-16-16-38!
> 
> Well i knew 18-16-16-38 was the tip of the ice berg. Will try 18-17-17-39
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18-18-18-39 would be close to guaranteed I believe, its what I started with before I started trying reducing it.
> 
> The error is probably because I didn't close all useless backround processes too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hello

If testing 64GB of memory GSAT is a much quicker option. 2 to 3 hours should uncover most any issue.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Most of my stories are lulus I've committed myself. I may share them somewhere at some point (have thought about it many times), but now is not a good time - we're trying to promote testing of a new UEFI build and trying to appear that we have a semblance of understanding the basics....capeesh?


Oh, I understand completely! So, here's a good one for you from back in those pre-ATX days that you may appreciate:
In those days, the power button or switch was wired directly to the power supply. For a new build I was doing, I went to Frys Electronics(retail, I was living in the SF Bay area), picked up a case, motherboard, RAM, etc. Pull the case out of the box, and find that the front power button was not pre-connected, it had the standard 4-wire configuration. So, having done this more than a few times before, I connect the front power button, checking the manual(written in Japanese or Chinese, couldn't be sure), and didn't see anything odd. Now, it was common sense to just test the case, so, plug it into the tower, go to plug it into the wall, and a nice bolt of blue electricity flew out of the outlet, missed my hand by a quarter of an inch, and left a black scorch mark around the electric outlet.

So, it was Frys....put the case back in the box, bring it back to the store, and explain that it smelled like something was wrong, and it wasn't working. They took it back, no questions asked. I picked up a new case, and this time, the power button WAS pre-connected and no problems with the new build. For the following 5-6 years I lived in that apartment, I was afraid to use that outlet again, not because I didn't think it would work, but just from the memory.

Fun stuff. ATX eliminated that sort of problem since power buttons/switches go into the motherboard without power being a potential problem.


----------



## Bart

Sheesh, I just picked up one of these boards, and now I'm scared to boot the thing after seeing this thread!!

Raja / Elmor: do you guys have any recommendations for starting out with this board? Should I flash to the latest available "public" BIOS (1002), or use one of the "beta" BIOSes I see a few hundred pages back (079 / 081, etc)? The RAM I bought is G.Skill TridentZ 3600mhz CL15. I just got the board and have not booted it yet, so if there's a "safe" path to follow to avoid bricking this beauty, I'd love to hear it!


----------



## YpsiNine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Sheesh, I just picked up one of these boards, and now I'm scared to boot the thing after seeing this thread!!
> 
> Raja / Elmor: do you guys have any recommendations for starting out with this board? Should I flash to the latest available "public" BIOS (1002), or use one of the "beta" BIOSes I see a few hundred pages back (079 / 081, etc)? The RAM I bought is G.Skill TridentZ 3600mhz CL15. I just got the board and have not booted it yet, so if there's a "safe" path to follow to avoid bricking this beauty, I'd love to hear it!


I was in the same situation as you a week or so ago and from what I could understand in this thread, the 0081 will become the next public release.

So I went with that and have had very few problems. 3200 C14 is no problem, CPU at 3,9 GHz in my 24/7 configuration.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If testing 64GB of memory GSAT is a much quicker option. 2 to 3 hours should uncover most any issue.


i'll give that a go in the eve. thanks!


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Sheesh, I just picked up one of these boards, and now I'm scared to boot the thing after seeing this thread!!
> 
> Raja / Elmor: do you guys have any recommendations for starting out with this board? Should I flash to the latest available "public" BIOS (1002), or use one of the "beta" BIOSes I see a few hundred pages back (079 / 081, etc)? The RAM I bought is G.Skill TridentZ 3600mhz CL15. I just got the board and have not booted it yet, so if there's a "safe" path to follow to avoid bricking this beauty, I'd love to hear it!


First thing is to make sure you are at LEAST at 0902. As long as you have that version or newer, you will be fairly safe(you won't brick your motherboard).

This board(and thread), has a LOT of enthusiasts that will really dig, and don't mind having to re-install Windows more than 20 times(it's a pain, but not horrible). As a result, you will see a LOT of discussion about the new versions that have come out over time, do they work, can they get them to overclock, getting the rated speed out of their memory, and so on.

Don't be afraid, it is the nature of the enthusiast community to talk about what works, what doesn't, when things break, and what they did to fix(or not fix) their problems.

Now, what RAM did you get, not just the brand, but the exact model, since that will play into which BIOS you should try using. 1002 or 0902 for those who want to play it safe, 0079-0083 for those testing the new stuff(which does have issues, but nothing that can't be fixed with some tweaking).


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> just because its on the QVL and / or works for someone else, doesn't mean it will work for you. if you take the time and go through this thread, you can find countless posts of individuals with one kit, even kits on the QVL, working for some, but not others.
> 
> ram compatibility will be heavily influenced on the quality of your processor and the tweaks asus has done with the crosshair. one kit may work for one, but won't work for another with the same exact everything because either the processor, the motherboard, or a mixture of both. for example, my g.skill flare x 2x8gb 16gb 3200mhz kit will NOT work at 3200mhz correctly. i have cold boot issues. cold boot issues at 3200 with 0902 and 1002 along with bios from 0079 and onward made worse. at first i thought it was the quality of the IMC on my 1800x, but if i go and toss my 1800x and flare x kit into a gigabyte gaming 5 it works out-of-the-box no problems. zero cold boot issues. stable. yet elmor and others with the SAME flare x kit, processor, and motherboard (crosshair), have no issues. my kit will only function at 2933 100% on the crosshair.
> 
> you'll see the same with samsung based trident kits and so on. so be worry with ANY kit. even if its on the QVL. there is NO GUARANTEE it will work FOR you.


Thanks for the advice. I have read all 10,000+ messages on this forum (to this point) and my impression (I don't have an eidetic memory, but I did take notes) was that if I want 32 GB, then 2 x 16 was more _likely_ to work at a given clock rate than 4 x 8. If that is a mistaken impression, then I await the inevitable schooling.

As previously noted, I also need the now-ordered C6H in hand to determine whether I have to use FlairX due to its lower height, or whether one of G.Skill's B die "TridentZ" will do, as I am aware of reported successes with 2 x 16 TridentZ.

And last let me note that I am too old to believe in GUARANTEES.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> At least for me Vboot does not seem to help when booting completely cold, had it up to 1.45V. But if it fails it is only a little inconvenient to take a quick detour through the BIOS.
> 
> Following Rajas advice I did a small memtest session, seems fine:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 53.3 also seems to be the optimum for my 8GB b-die 1DPC config.
> 
> I then tried to fine tune SoC voltage a bit and found a rather distinctive instability when it was too low (for me that was at 0.95V for the 3200 memory): no code 8 but just a soft reset like behaviour. Might be useful to determine the cause of an instability.


F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
Samsung B Die
Single sided / 1 dimm per channel
UEFI 0079

With 53.3Ω SOC: 0.962V in UEFI, VBOOT/VDIMM 1.35V

~6.5hrs HCI MEMTest pass ~1000%.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





MEMTest_53.3.zip 1337k .zip file




This CPU UEFI defaults > ProbeIt SOC: ~0.893V, UEFI manually set to 0.875V matches that. SOC: 0.950V has passed lot's of stability testing hours, went to 0.962V to resolve random Q-Code 8 at idle/low loads, improved that issue. I have gone upto SOC: 0.975V and still issues on boots, more from shutdown than restart, passes plenty of hours of other tests.

Tried other ProcODT settings just for booting from shutdown and up and no go to resolve boot issues







.

Hopefully new improved UEFI solve issue for me.


----------



## Bart

YpsiNine: thanks!

Targonis: I went for good RAM, because I did a ton of reading on the memory stuff. I'm at work, so I don't have a pic of the serial number handy, but it's GSkill TridentZ 3600mhz at 15-15-15 (2 x 8GB sticks). I was thinking I probably won't be able to hit 3600 until the BIOS updates a few more times, but if it's CL15 @ 3600, I should hit 3200 CL14 without issue, maybe even CL13 if I'm lucky.







I'm cool with setting mem timings manually. This thread will be invaluable once I get this rig under water and start delving into the OCing. Lots of new acronyms to learn.







First thing I'll do is see what BIOS the board came with and go from there. I already have the newest BIOS downloaded (1002), but I'm gonna grab 082 from the post a ways back too. One step at a time.







Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Ubardog

@elmor and @gupsterg coz i know you love it
This is my last moan.....

This is me just testing boots on stock after a battery reset and reflash
3.58 for the juicy highlight!!!
https://1drv.ms/v/s!Ap54bdL_bUvmg2WopFNt6KaaixrD


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> YpsiNine: thanks!
> 
> Targonis: I went for good RAM, because I did a ton of reading on the memory stuff. I'm at work, so I don't have a pic of the serial number handy, but it's GSkill TridentZ 3600mhz at 15-15-15 (2 x 8GB sticks). I was thinking I probably won't be able to hit 3600 until the BIOS updates a few more times, but if it's CL15 @ 3600, I should hit 3200 CL14 without issue, maybe even CL13 if I'm lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm cool with setting mem timings manually. This thread will be invaluable once I get this rig under water and start delving into the OCing. Lots of new acronyms to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First thing I'll do is see what BIOS the board came with and go from there. I already have the newest BIOS downloaded (1002), but I'm gonna grab 082 from the post a ways back too. One step at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info!!


Ok, that means you have 1T memory(16 gig sticks of memory are all 2T at this point). So, you can go for 0081, with 1002 being a fallback if you run into trouble. The Crosshair VI Hero will let you update the BIOS via a flash drive(designated USB port for the purpose) even if you have no CPU or RAM, you just need power in a worst case. I went for the "cheap" 2x16 Ripjaws V CL 16 stuff when I pre-ordered, so have been working with the 2T BIOS versions(0902 and 0083).

One thing about the newer BIOS versions is that some have reported needing more voltage to run stable, and I ran into that problem with 0083.

One thing to note, a code 8 on your motherboard(the LED post codes that show on the board) will indicate your CPU has crashed. I ran into that a bit with 0083, but have not had time to tweak with the voltages to get it stable just yet. So, I am running on 0902, just to keep things stable while I upgrade the OS again, and fix the PITA AI Suite 3 install problems I am running into.


----------



## badhairguy

So I tried to combine my latest Pstate overclock (4.0GHz) with my 120mhz bclk overclock to get my ram to run at 3200mhz. My system will post and begin booting with the ROG splash screen but it never passes it. I'm getting a combination of two different codes randomly on different boots. b1 and Ad.Ad is "ready to boot event" and b1 is "runtime set virtual addresss MAP end". Can anybody give me some insight on what these mean? I was guessing it had something to do with my nVME SSD having errors so I forced GEN2, same for my GPUS but it didn't help.Interestingly enough, I can reset bios to default settings, set my bclk to 120.2 on 2666 strap, 1.4v dram and 1.4v dram boot and get 3200mhz with a 4.0ghz CPU in manual overclock. I can also run 3000mhz ram with a 4.0GHz pstate overclock on my CPU and it works fine, I only have this issue when I try to combine the two and get 3200mhz ram and 4.0GHz Pstate overclock.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> YpsiNine: thanks!
> 
> Targonis: I went for good RAM, because I did a ton of reading on the memory stuff. I'm at work, so I don't have a pic of the serial number handy, but it's GSkill TridentZ 3600mhz at 15-15-15 (2 x 8GB sticks). I was thinking I probably won't be able to hit 3600 until the BIOS updates a few more times, but if it's CL15 @ 3600, I should hit 3200 CL14 without issue, maybe even CL13 if I'm lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm cool with setting mem timings manually. This thread will be invaluable once I get this rig under water and start delving into the OCing. Lots of new acronyms to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First thing I'll do is see what BIOS the board came with and go from there. I already have the newest BIOS downloaded (1002), but I'm gonna grab 082 from the post a ways back too. One step at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info!!


I'm running similar ram and BIOS 0082. No issues with 3600 a few extra settings in BIOS but all good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> So I tried to combine my latest Pstate overclock (4.0GHz) with my 120mhz bclk overclock to get my ram to run at 3200mhz. My system will post and begin booting with the ROG splash screen but it never passes it. I'm getting a combination of two different codes randomly on different boots. b1 and Ad.Ad is "ready to boot event" and b1 is "runtime set virtual addresss MAP end". Can anybody give me some insight on what these mean? I was guessing it had something to do with my nVME SSD having errors so I forced GEN2, same for my GPUS but it didn't help.Interestingly enough, I can reset bios to default settings, set my bclk to 120.2 on 2666 strap, 1.4v dram and 1.4v dram boot and get 3200mhz with a 4.0ghz CPU in manual overclock. I can also run 3000mhz ram with a 4.0GHz pstate overclock on my CPU and it works fine, I only have this issue when I try to combine the two and get 3200mhz ram and 4.0GHz Pstate overclock.


I think it means clear the CMOS and don't try a combination of BCLK and P-State


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> i'll give that a go in the eve. thanks!


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I have read all 10,000+ messages on this forum (to this point) and my impression (I don't have an eidetic memory, but I did take notes) was that if I want 32 GB, then 2 x 16 was more _likely_ to work at a given clock rate than 4 x 8. If that is a mistaken impression, then I await the inevitable schooling.
> 
> As previously noted, I also need the now-ordered C6H in hand to determine whether I have to use FlairX due to its lower height, or whether one of G.Skill's B die "TridentZ" will do, as I am aware of reported successes with 2 x 16 TridentZ.
> 
> And last let me note that I am too old to believe in GUARANTEES.


Yes, 2x 16GB DIMMs are generally higher clockable on ryzen compared to the same memory in a 4x 8GB DIMM configuration.


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'm running similar ram and BIOS 0082. No issues with 3600 a few extra settings in BIOS but all good.
> I think it means clear the CMOS and don't try a combination of BCLK and P-State


I can boot 3000 MHz ram and 4.0ghz pstate fine with a bclk overclock of 112.6. I only have the issue when I try for 3200 MHz 120.2 bclk


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Ok, that means you have 1T memory(16 gig sticks of memory are all 2T at this point). So, you can go for 0081, with 1002 being a fallback if you run into trouble. The Crosshair VI Hero will let you update the BIOS via a flash drive(designated USB port for the purpose) even if you have no CPU or RAM, you just need power in a worst case. I went for the "cheap" 2x16 Ripjaws V CL 16 stuff when I pre-ordered, so have been working with the 2T BIOS versions(0902 and 0083).
> 
> One thing about the newer BIOS versions is that some have reported needing more voltage to run stable, and I ran into that problem with 0083.
> 
> One thing to note, a code 8 on your motherboard(the LED post codes that show on the board) will indicate your CPU has crashed. I ran into that a bit with 0083, but have not had time to tweak with the voltages to get it stable just yet. So, I am running on 0902, just to keep things stable while I upgrade the OS again, and fix the PITA AI Suite 3 install problems I am running into.


My plan was to leave the CPU OCing alone and stabilize the memory first. Good to hear the USB bios flashback still works (love that feature). From what you said, I think I'll most likely start with 0082 and go from there. I don't see the point starting with 1002 based on this thread. This is getting set up on a test bed, and it isn't my main rig, so I have plenty of time to mess with it while waiting for AM4 water block mounts to get in stock.









Thanks for taking the time to help!


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> I can boot 3000 MHz ram and 4.0ghz pstate fine with a bclk overclock of 112.6. I only have the issue when I try for 3200 MHz 120.2 bclk


what is you vsoc set to? might behave different on pstate auto compared to oc mode.


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> what is you vsoc set to? might behave different on pstate auto compared to oc mode.


I've tried everything from .9 to 1.2v. I've tried raising my timings from 14-14-14-14-34-1T to 18-18-18-18-38-1T, adjusting dram voltage from 1.35 to 1.4 (same with dram boot)


----------



## elmor

*DRAM cold boot workaround BIOS*

Has been tested ok by several parties. Note that this is still quite experimental, but we figured out a way to recover if things go wrong (highly unlikely though). It's based on 0081.

C6H BIOS 0003

Couple of things you should know before flashing it:

- Clear CMOS before flashing. If you get stuck at a POST code after the "BIOS is updating" message + reset, clear CMOS again.
- Your EC will be updated with this version, meaning *you will get the "BIOS is updating" message. Don't freak out, it will complete this time







*
- This BIOS always boots with 90 MHz refclk and 1.35V DRAM, then resets by itself with the actual BIOS settings and voltages.
- Your chipset or VGA may not like running at 90 MHz in which case your system will be unable to POST even when using Safe Boot or with CMOS cleared (54/55/d6 error codes). The fix is to enable LN2 mode and press safe boot button which will set your refclk to 105 MHz. *It's advised to test 90 MHz refclk on your system before flashing this BIOS to make sure you don't run into any issues.*
- After reverting back to a previous BIOS your EC version will stay the same, meaning you will still boot at 90 MHz refclk. Send me a PM if this causes issues for you and I'll send a fix.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> @elmor and @gupsterg coz i know you love it
> This is my last moan.....
> 
> This is me just testing boots on stock after a battery reset and reflash
> 3.58 for the juicy highlight!!!
> https://1drv.ms/v/s!Ap54bdL_bUvmg2WopFNt6KaaixrD


Ok I see what you mean by initial readout error. But yes, it's just a reading error.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> *DRAM cold boot workaround BIOS*
> 
> Has been tested ok by several parties. Note that this is still quite experimental, but we figured out a way to recover if things go wrong (highly unlikely though). It's based on 0081.
> 
> C6H BIOS 0003
> 
> Couple of things you should know before flashing it:
> 
> - Clear CMOS before flashing. If you get stuck at a POST code after the "BIOS is updating" message + reset, clear CMOS again.
> - Your EC will be updated with this version, meaning *you will get the "BIOS is updating" message. Don't freak out, it will complete this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> - This BIOS always boots with 90 MHz refclk and 1.35V DRAM, when BIOS code takes over it will apply your own settings and reset once to train DRAM at the wanted settings. You might see 90 MHz refclk being applied after Safe Boot or CMOS clear.
> - Your chipset or VGA may not like running at 90 MHz in which case your system will be unable to POST even when using Safe Boot or with CMOS cleared (54/55/d6 error codes). The fix is to enable LN2 mode which will set your refclk to 105 MHz. *It's advised to test 90 MHz refclk on your system before flashing this BIOS to make sure you don't run into any issues.*
> - After reverting back to a previous BIOS your EC version will stay the same, meaning you will still boot at 90 MHz refclk. Send me a PM if this causes issues for you and I'll send a fix.
> Ok I see what you mean by initial readout error. But yes, it's just a reading error.


Well thats a good step forward, means that once a new bios is out ill be able to use 100mhz and my 1.35/1.35 dram voltages with 1.15soc and not have to reset once to get it to boot, and hopefully not get stuck in an f9>0d once in a while.

Right now im sticking to 2933mhz as its had ZERO issues and a fresh w10c install as putting my pc to sleep then waking it gave me nothing but code 8 i couldnt get out of even clearing cmos.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> *DRAM cold boot workaround BIOS*
> 
> Has been tested ok by several parties. Note that this is still quite experimental, but we figured out a way to recover if things go wrong (highly unlikely though). It's based on 0081.
> 
> C6H BIOS 0003
> 
> Couple of things you should know before flashing it:
> 
> - Clear CMOS before flashing. If you get stuck at a POST code after the "BIOS is updating" message + reset, clear CMOS again.
> - Your EC will be updated with this version, meaning *you will get the "BIOS is updating" message. Don't freak out, it will complete this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> - This BIOS always boots with 90 MHz refclk and 1.35V DRAM, then resets by itself with the actual BIOS settings and voltages.
> - Your chipset or VGA may not like running at 90 MHz in which case your system will be unable to POST even when using Safe Boot or with CMOS cleared (54/55/d6 error codes). The fix is to enable LN2 mode which will set your refclk to 105 MHz. *It's advised to test 90 MHz refclk on your system before flashing this BIOS to make sure you don't run into any issues.*
> - After reverting back to a previous BIOS your EC version will stay the same, meaning you will still boot at 90 MHz refclk. Send me a PM if this causes issues for you and I'll send a fix.


Will this be part of the default/main bios later on? Or is it just a temporary fix for those having cold boot issues?

I'm assuming those who do not have cold boot issues can safely ignore this and wait for other beta bioses?


----------



## gupsterg

Hmmm, forgoing testing 0003, sorry.

+rep for share/continued development Asus team







.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Well thats a good step forward, means that once a new bios is out ill be able to use 100mhz and my 1.35/1.35 dram voltages with 1.15soc and not have to reset once to get it to boot, and hopefully not get stuck in an f9>0d once in a while.
> 
> Right now im sticking to 2933mhz as its had ZERO issues and a fresh w10c install as putting my pc to sleep then waking it gave me nothing but code 8 i couldnt get out of even clearing cmos.


I think you misunderstood, the reset is handled by the BIOS. You will still be booting at the refclk you set, it's just the first couple of seconds the system will be running at 90 MHz. Think of it as a kind of soft start.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Hmmm, forgoing testing 0003, sorry.


Ditto, I'm lucky that I don't have (touch wood) cold boot issues.

Just the occasional F9 double boot.


----------



## f1LL

Guys, can you clarify some nomenclature for me? When you say "cold boot", are you talking about "shut down/power cycle off" or are you talking about "disconnect from power /PSU off"?

Asking because because shut down is problem free for me, disconnecting from power on the other hand fails memory training (I guess).


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Ditto, I'm lucky that I don't have (touch wood) cold boot issues.
> 
> Just the occasional F9 double boot.


Yeah "Sleep" mode working SUPERBLY for me







. Also adding SIO CPU Sensor mode change app to Windows Task Scheduler 0 issues so far on implementation







.

So there is a silver lining to W10 over W7 for me







. Luv'in g the instant "go to" desktop, feels like I'm back on my i5/Z97







, as R7/X370 post from shutdown is a crawl, even with 1x post loop.

Where did you get on final 24/7 OC on same batch of R7 1700 mate as me?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> Guys, can you clarify some nomenclature for me? When you say "cold boot", are you talking about "shut down/power cycle off" or are you talking about "disconnect from power /PSU off"?
> 
> Asking because because shut down is problem free for me, disconnecting from power on the other hand fails memory training (I guess).


I think it means both disconnecting from power and after you shutdown the computer for a long period of time (overnight) and attempting to boot up in the morning.

My tests long ago though revealed that even those two events are separate. Boots from complete power off (disconnecting PSU entirely) often resulted in failed bootups but I was fine booting from prolonged shutdowns (so long as I don't disconnect PSU cord).


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yeah "Sleep" mode working SUPERBLY for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also adding SIO CPU Sensor mode change app to Windows Task Scheduler 0 issues so far on implementation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So there is a silver lining to W10 over W7 for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Luv'in g the instant "go to" desktop, feels like I'm back on my i5/Z97
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , as R7/X370 post from shutdown is a crawl, even with 1x post loop.
> 
> Where did you get on final 24/7 OC on same batch of R7 1700 mate as me?


It can pass stress tests at 4.0Ghz at 1.41v but I get WHEA errors, so another bump or 2 would probably do that too. I'd say it's stable (limited testing) at 1.42v.

I didn't think 0.1v was worth 100Mhz however, so I settled on 3.9Ghz at 1.319v, so not too bad.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> Guys, can you clarify some nomenclature for me? When you say "cold boot", are you talking about "shut down/power cycle off" or are you talking about "disconnect from power /PSU off"?
> 
> Asking because because shut down is problem free for me, disconnecting from power on the other hand fails memory training (I guess).


- shutdown PC via OS
- mains still active to PSU

I will have borked boot only on 3200MHz intermittently. Each time I use 2933MHz I have not had one. Tried plenty of ROMs, ProcODT, VBOOT/VDIMM, SOC, etc, etc ...

Can not be bothered now ...

Happy with using "Sleep". I see ~4.0W from wall plug meter with shutdown as highlighted above, "Sleep" is ~5.0W. For the sake of my sanity and getting back to normal PC usage without being in UEFI all the time I can live with ~1.0W power usage







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> It can pass stress tests at 4.0Ghz at 1.41v but I get WHEA errors, so another bump or 2 would probably do that too. I'd say it's stable (limited testing) at 1.42v.
> 
> I didn't think 0.1v was worth 100Mhz however, so I settled on 3.9Ghz at 1.319v, so not too bad.


+rep







, I'd be happy with 3.9GHz @ 1.319V, defo better chip than mine, 3.8GHz is a tad higher for me than your OC. Yeah 4.0GHz is bench stable for me, using 3.9GHz voltage offset of +250mV = ~1.44V CPU Core Voltage (SVI TFN).

I wonder how @Benus74 is getting on with his R7 1700?


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> 
> 
> Drat. 1 error in the 8hr 20m timeframe. Game over for 18-16-16-38!
> 
> Well i knew 18-16-16-38 was the tip of the ice berg. Will try 18-17-17-39
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18-18-18-39 would be close to guaranteed I believe, its what I started with before I started trying reducing it.
> 
> The error is probably because I didn't close all useless backround processes too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm in a similar situation, though mine is getting errors quite a bit more than 1 per 8h. I'm trying messing with the VDDR and VSOC to see if it helps, while you try the timings. Just one thing, 1 error in 8h is a bit too low, with non-ECC memory we are all vulnerable to the eventual cosmic ray flipping a bit. It may be that you are stable already and just got unlucky.


----------



## elmor

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> Guys, can you clarify some nomenclature for me? When you say "cold boot", are you talking about "shut down/power cycle off" or are you talking about "disconnect from power /PSU off"?
> 
> Asking because because shut down is problem free for me, disconnecting from power on the other hand fails memory training (I guess).


It should do this in either situation, but the fix is aimed at fixing boot with high memory from PSU powered off like you're describing.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> For me, the amount of voltage that I need for 4.0 is not worth it (1700 here, also H110i). 1.45 for 4.0Ghz and 1.33 for 3.85Ghz, while the performance difference is almost 0 in daily work.


Sure, but in gaming the difference will be higher and you do realize that STOCK 1800X goes to 1.51v on AUTO newb/manufacturer rigs. So I hardly think 1.45v LLC 3 which leaves you at 1.41-1.45v constant is going to be any worse than AMD stock. I am at 4ghz 1.45v LLC 3 with H110i, it's worth it..


----------



## nesham

Today I reverted to 1002 BIOS from 0082 because after 7 days of use 0082 BIOS get today 6 BSODs in about 4h and yesterday 2 and all was @idle. Dump says that drivers are problem and every time was another (all was system drvers). I suspecting RAM instability. With BIOS 1002 all works as intended.


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> P0 VID will work if set lower than the default voltage but not higher. Also instead of using Offset for Vcore, using manual for a fixed voltage also works well just that no voltage drops will occur between the different PStates. For the 1700 owners I think I would recommend Manual if you have to set your voltages high just to prevent the 1.5v plus issue if the bios fails to post on startup with an overclock.


Is it safe to leave the voltage at 1.4V 24/7? With offset it'll drop down when at idling which is nice, and only hit 1.4V when the CPU spins up.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nesham*
> 
> Today I reverted to 1002 BIOS from 0082 because after 7 days of use 0082 BIOS get today 6 BSODs in about 4h and yesterday 2 and all was @idle. Dump says that drivers are problem and every time was another (all was system drvers). I suspecting RAM instability. With BIOS 1002 all works as intended.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Sure, but in gaming the difference will be higher and you do realize that STOCK 1800X goes to 1.51v on AUTO newb/manufacturer rigs. So I hardly think 1.45v LLC 3 which leaves you at 1.41-1.45v constant is going to be any worse than AMD stock. I am at 4ghz 1.45v LLC 3 with H110i, it's worth it..


Same here but no bsod just app crashes

Well that's a bad stick to measure buy. 1.5 and above on auto is horrific. 1.45v is kinda a bit too high for daily use. I pretty sure the recommended oc voltage from AMD is lower than 1.45. I can do 3.9 @ 1.3 and 4ghz @ 1.41-1.42. However, not even worth it in my testing. Not that I care for processor longevity as I don't keep chips for too long but 1.41 for 4ghz today is gonna be 1.43 at a later date.


----------



## 4rcherz

Not sure if its been posted but there was an Aura update yesterday

Aura V1.04.29

2017/04/19

https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Happy with using "Sleep".


LOL. Working as intended.


----------



## Decoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4rcherz*
> 
> Not sure if its been posted but there was an Aura update yesterday


What does the sentence below mean? (from Asus website re. Aura update)

"please plug off PC from power source before installing software to ensure motherboard EC reset "


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> What does the sentence below mean? (from Asus website re. Aura update)
> 
> "please plug off PC from power source before installing software to ensure motherboard EC reset "


Yeah, that's a bit nonsensical.
Anyway, I downloaded it and inside the zip file there is a folder 1.04.29 with the exact same timestamp and size as the Z270 sourced Aura which folk have been using anyway.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> Guys, can you clarify some nomenclature for me? When you say "cold boot", are you talking about "shut down/power cycle off" or are you talking about "disconnect from power /PSU off"?
> 
> Asking because because shut down is problem free for me, disconnecting from power on the other hand fails memory training (I guess).
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> false
> It should do this in either situation, but the fix is aimed at fixing boot with high memory from PSU powered off like you're describing.
Click to expand...

For me any ROM between 0902 to 0082 with full power removed from rig has only worked at 2400MHz, without = borked boot. Meddling with ProODT again last night with full power removed and trying to boot 3200MHz was no go







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Happy with using "Sleep".
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> LOL. Working as intended.
Click to expand...

Sorry gone over my head







.

For some "Sleep" is not working as intended. So only sharing what is workaround for me not to have borked boot on 3200MHz intermittently.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

So, wondering what the **** is going on with my PCI-E lanes...Doesn't matter if it's auto or forced gen3, still downgrades to gen1...100mhz bclk so that shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> So, wondering what the **** is going on with my PCI-E lanes...Doesn't matter if it's auto or forced gen3, still downgrades to gen1...100mhz bclk so that shouldn't be an issue.


If you for example turn on the render test in gpu-z... you should see that number jump up to gen 3....


----------



## digitalfrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can you give me exact settings and I'll try to replicate?


See here: https://pastebin.com/3LcZtY73

Good luck replicating. I had this board less than 2 weeks now, but I immediately overclocked and use ACPI S3 sleep daily. This has only ever happened once.

What happened was: I came home, woke the computer from S3, surfed this thread and found your c6h_tinkering_v1. I ran c6h_tempsrc_mode2.exe, opened HWiNFO64 to check motherboard CPU temp and then saw the crazy Vcore. I think peak was like 1.594v.

I do not know if it was like that before or after running c6h_tempsrc_mode2.exe. When I saw it I panicked and rebooted immediately. I still use c6h_tempsrc_mode2.exe and it's working fine everytime.

CBS Menu seems to be missing from the file. I only changed Pstate0 FID to read A0 for 4Ghz, didn't touch VID or DID and left the other Pstates on Auto. I also had BankGroupSwap Disabled.

And to reiterate, this was on 0079 with my 1800X.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> For me any ROM between 0902 to 0082 with full power removed from rig has only worked at 2400MHz, without = borked boot. Meddling with ProODT again last night with full power removed and trying to boot 3200MHz was no go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Sorry gone over my head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> For some "Sleep" is not working as intended. So only sharing what is workaround for me not to have borked boot on 3200MHz intermittently.


Hello

3900MHz CPU, 2 x 16GB memory at 3200MHz, BIOS 0003. Last night shut down and removed power from the system. Today plugged back in and started. Booted and a second or two later the board shut down and rebooted straight to Windows. CPU-Z shows proper speed for both CPU and memory.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 3900MHz CPU, 2 x 16GB memory at 3200MHz, BIOS 0003. Last night shut down and removed power from the system. Today plugged back in and started. Booted and a second or two later the board shut down and rebooted straight to Windows. CPU-Z shows proper speed for both CPU and memory.


I appreciate fully your shares Praz, I have rep'd so many







. Again same with Elmor and [email protected]

I can only dream of 3200MHz booting like 2400MHz, ie 1x nice clean post loop and no whacky behavior. I will keep following thread and reading your shares and others. I am burnt out from playing with UEFI







. I'm just gonna kick back and not bother for a while to recharge







. I hope you understand chap, that I mean to not be ungrateful to all your team shares







. Always enjoyed participation with yourself / reading your shares on ROG forum







.


----------



## breaker253

As soon as I change the AI overclock tuner from AUTO to anything, I lose my M2 Samsung SSD. Even if I change the clocks to a very safe setting or just leave everything on auto, my drive vanishes. Load defaults back, then the M2 drive shows back up like nothing happened. Is something else changing when I enable AI Overclock that kills my M2 port? Can't seem find anyone else with this issue.


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breaker253*
> 
> As soon as I change the AI overclock tuner from AUTO to anything, I lose my M2 Samsung SSD. Even if I change the clocks to a very safe setting or just leave everything on auto, my drive vanishes. Load defaults back, then the M2 drive shows back up like nothing happened. Is something else changing when I enable AI Overclock that kills my M2 port? Can't seem find anyone else with this issue.


Is it actually unable to boot from the drive, or does it just disappear from the UEFI?
I was a bit concerned when I built my system that the SSD was not showing up anywhere in the UEFI but I haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## breaker253

I have my OS on another SSD so the boot up is fine. But it doesn't see it in UEFI or Windows. It does show up whenever I load defaults though.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I think you misunderstood, the reset is handled by the BIOS. You will still be booting at the refclk you set, it's just the first couple of seconds the system will be running at 90 MHz. Think of it as a kind of soft start.


Oh no i got that part, as long as it works and works great it can do whatever it wants.


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breaker253*
> 
> I have my OS on another SSD so the boot up is fine. But it doesn't see it in UEFI or Windows. It does show up whenever I load defaults though.


Oh that sounds like a different issue from what I've experienced.
I just don't see the SSD listed in some of the "M.2 "options related to drives.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> false
> It should do this in either situation, but the fix is aimed at fixing boot with high memory from PSU powered off like you're describing.


Will this also fix waking from a sleep state?


----------



## trical

Any tips on getting my trident z @ 3200?


----------



## skline00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trical*
> 
> Any tips on getting my trident z @ 3200?


Is it CL14 or cl16?


----------



## arang

BIOS 0003
seems 1T bios, right?
2T version also comes?


----------



## trical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> Is it CL14 or cl16?


I think it's cl 16!


----------



## devilhead

i can't make 3600Mhz to boot...


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I think you misunderstood, the reset is handled by the BIOS. You will still be booting at the refclk you set, it's just the first couple of seconds the system will be running at 90 MHz. Think of it as a kind of soft start.


Thanks for clearing that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 3900MHz CPU, 2 x 16GB memory at 3200MHz, BIOS 0003. Last night shut down and removed power from the system. Today plugged back in and started. Booted and a second or two later the board shut down and rebooted straight to Windows. CPU-Z shows proper speed for both CPU and memory.


Thanks for testing it out. Will most probably give this BIOS a try as I'm tired of my PC triple booting , But my double/triple booting issue has been there since day 1 @stock and not really related to Ram speeds or any thing specific, So I'm not sure if it'd help.


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arang*
> 
> BIOS 0003
> seems 1T bios, right?
> 2T version also comes?


By the sounds of it you can flash this to update your EC then Re flash to the T2 bios Keeping the 90 MHz refclk setting on EC

I have updated just for the crack. 15mins of up time so far and no crashes inside Bios but i was only in there a min or 2.


----------



## trical

I'm on bios 1002 is that the best one currently?


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trical*
> 
> I'm on bios 1002 is that the best one currently?


The best one is whichever one works best for you.


----------



## breaker253

Just to update, found this post:
https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/727674-m2-nvme-disappears-from-boot-devices-in-bios-when-trying-to-overclock/

Seems to be the exact same problem I'm having. No solution posted though =/


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> The best one is whichever one works best for you.


Oh come on, I think we can do a bit better than that, that's Reddit territory there!

@trical

1002 is fine and dandy (I'm running it) _if_ your memory is running fine as the BETA ones released after 1002 mainly start to address memory and booting issues.

And it's official, if that kinda thing bothers you...


----------



## trical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Oh come on, I think we can do a bit better than that, that's Reddit territory there!
> 
> @trical
> 
> 1002 is fine and dandy (I'm running it) _if_ your memory is running fine as the BETA ones released after 1002 mainly start to address memory and booting issues.
> 
> And it's official, if that kinda thing bothers you...


My memory is failing so what's the newest I can get?


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Oh come on, I think we can do a bit better than that, that's Reddit territory there!
> 
> @trical
> 
> 1002 is fine and dandy (I'm running it) _if_ your memory is running fine as the BETA ones released after 1002 mainly start to address memory and booting issues.
> 
> And it's official, if that kinda thing bothers you...


Well, it's true. If you look through the thousand something pages in this thread there really isn't an overall winner once you get to 1001 and up. 1001 runs best for me but a lot of people have great success with 79-83. You sort of need to test them yourself and figure out which one provides what you're looking for.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trical*
> 
> My memory is failing so what's the newest I can get?


Define "failing"?

Failing to boot? Failing to run at all in Windows? Failing to stress test?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Well, it's true. If you look through the thousand something pages in this thread there really isn't an overall winner once you get to 1001 and up. 1001 runs best for me but a lot of people have great success with 79-83. You sort of need to test them yourself and figure out which one provides what you're looking for.


Which is a much better answer...


----------



## trical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Define "failing"?
> 
> Failing to boot? Failing to run at all in Windows? Failing to stress test?


it's 3200 trident z cl 16 2x8gb and I can't get it up to speed and successfully boot


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trical*
> 
> it's 3200 trident z cl 16 2x8gb and I can't get it up to speed and successfully boot


OK, so that looks like Hynix chips.

Try 082 which is 1T, if that doesn't help try 083 for 2T.

You might need to play with the ProcODT value in both.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> OK, so that looks like Hynix chips.
> 
> Try 082 which is 1T, if that doesn't help try 083 for 2T.
> 
> You might need to play with the ProcODT value in both.


Not just the ProcODT....might need more CPU voltage for stability. My 8 code issues and such with 0083.


----------



## trical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Not just the ProcODT....might need more CPU voltage for stability. My 8 code issues and such with 0083.


Is 1.41 voltage safe Cus cooling it seems no problem at all


----------



## trical




----------



## Nijo

Does it post with this settings?


----------



## trical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nijo*
> 
> Does it post with this settings?


nope it reverted back to lower ram settings


----------



## alucardis666

Can someone explain how to setup pstates on my 1700? I'd like to downclock when there's no load if possible. Thanks!


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Can someone explain how to setup pstates on my 1700? I'd like to downclock when there's no load if possible. Thanks!


https://hardforum.com/threads/ryzen-pstate-overclocking-method-calculation-and-calculator.1928648/#post-1042913631


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> https://hardforum.com/threads/ryzen-pstate-overclocking-method-calculation-and-calculator.1928648/#post-1042913631


Yea I did that but I didn't see it down clocking.


----------



## hotstocks

What is a safe 24/7 dram temperature? I have no idea. Been running fine at 1.4v I think temps are like 48-53C reported vdim by hwinfo. Is that fine?


----------



## trical

cpu mutli at 39.5 3.95 ghz
bus at 101
ram at 2424 1T
is Prime stable
48 degrees max

using the voltages from this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trical*


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Yea I did that but I didn't see it down clocking.


Take a look at your powerplan. Min. CPU state %


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Yea I did that but I didn't see it down clocking.


Power plan in Windows needs to be Balanced or you need to adjust the min CPU percentage in advanced power settings for High Performance(Or the same with the Ryzen profile, although I don't know what the Ryzen profile actually does, just know it's set to 90 percent).


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> What is a safe 24/7 dram temperature? I have no idea. Been running fine at 1.4v I think temps are like 48-53C reported vdim by hwinfo. Is that fine?


The limits in the chip specs are around 85°C. Mine went as far as ~60°C so far during testing without issues, and you need to push them quite hard to get that far.


----------



## hotstocks

Thanks, guess I am totally safe then. Could maybe push 1.45v and try for higher speeds or lower latency, but think I will wait till May.
On another note, anyone know why windows 10 cpu % option in advanced or performance power plan just dissapeared or why computer won't go into screen saver mode even though screensaver and password on return are checked off? This never happened on my Intel systems.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Power plan in Windows needs to be Balanced or you need to adjust the min CPU percentage in advanced power settings for High Performance(Or the same with the Ryzen profile, although I don't know what the Ryzen profile actually does, just know it's set to 90 percent).


I don't have the option.


----------



## hotstocks

Same I dont have the CPU % option anymore and I dont use Ryzen plan or installed it. I always use high performance plan and the CPU option just dissapeared. I am assuming since I am overclocked to 4GHZ constant speed and voltage maybe the option dissapears? But I have no idea why my screeensaver doesnt kick in anymore.


----------



## majestynl

*Could be a solution for some people who has boot issues with new bios versions:*

I was playing around with latest bios version and my Ram voltage was set on 1.4v and vsoc +offset 0.025v
In meanwhile i Didn't now i had a boot issue









Every time when i completely turn off the system and reboot with case-button the system gets a boot failure,
and goes to a certain rescue mode: P states are wiped, running stock speeds, but with very high cpu voltage (known issue).

*What i did:*
I was trying some different ProcODT values, but the first 4 values didn't work for me and i didn't had the patience
trying the rest of the values, so i started trying some other things.

Leaved ProcODT on default and lowered the RAM voltage to 1.35v + Manual vscoc on 1.15.
And BAM, the boot issues was gone!

I can reproduce this on bios version 0079 + 0081!

Maybe someone with same boot issues can try if this helps!


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> I don't have the option.


Try adding them true register ! See link below, (option2)

https://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/51027-power-options-add-remove-min-max-processor-state.html


----------



## BUFUMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> *Could be a solution for some people who has boot issues with new bios versions:*
> 
> I was playing around with latest bios version and my Ram voltage was set on 1.4v and vsoc +offset 0.025v
> In meanwhile i Didn't now i had a boot issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time when i completely turn off the system and reboot with case-button the system gets a boot failure,
> and goes to a certain rescue mode: P states are wiped, running stock speeds, but with very high cpu voltage (known issue).
> 
> *What i did:*
> I was trying some different ProcODT values, but the first 4 values didn't work for me and i didn't had the patience
> trying the rest of the values, so i started trying some other things.
> 
> Leaved ProcODT on default and lowered the RAM voltage to 1.35v + Manual vscoc on 1.15.
> And BAM, the boot issues was gone!
> 
> I can reproduce this on bios version 0079 + 0081!
> 
> Maybe someone with same boot issues can try if this helps!


I have also no issues, so far set Proc0Dt to 53ohm, Vdimm Voltage 1.34v or 1.35v, Soc to 0.975v.

Can some one explain what happens whe i rise Pro0Dt? Change of subtimming?

Regards


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Same I dont have the CPU % option anymore and I dont use Ryzen plan or installed it. I always use high performance plan and the CPU option just dissapeared. I am assuming since I am overclocked to 4GHZ constant speed and voltage maybe the option dissapears? But I have no idea why my screeensaver doesnt kick in anymore.


It's as you say, when overclocking using the multi there are no pstates exposed and therefor these options are missing. I even had event log errors that I'd say are caused by this ("Performance power management features on processor 15 in group 0 are disabled due to a firmware problem. Check with the computer manufacturer for updated firmware.") Once I switched back to pstate OC the settings reappear and the even log entries are now informations ("Processor 11 in group 0 exposes the following power management capabilities: [...]").


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Try adding them true register ! See link below, (option2)
> 
> https://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/51027-power-options-add-remove-min-max-processor-state.html


Tried it and didn't change anything. Wonder if I'm missing something


----------



## Teddyen

Does anyone else have problems with USB units, especially card readers?

I have multiple card readers from Lexar that have always worked flawlessly, but after the Ryzen/CH6 upgrade, they disconnect randomly, all the time. It's really killing me, as I'm a professional photographer, and it makes it really messy to import files. It doesn't matter if I use a 3m USB extension, or plug them diretly into the motherboard.


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Tried it and didn't change anything. Wonder if I'm missing something


I know I'm late to the party, but did you change your CPU frequency through pstates or "CPU core Ratio" (aka Multiplier)?

If you use Multiplier, the CPU will got into "OC-Mode" and not downclock anymore. If you use pstate and change the VID of p0 it will stay in p1 or something in between p0 and p1 and not downclock.

Try to clear CMOS, set everything again and don't use Multipiler.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> I know I'm late to the party, but did you change your CPU frequency through pstates or "CPU core Ratio" (aka Multiplier)?
> 
> If you use Multiplier, the CPU will got into "OC-Mode" and not downclock anymore. If you use pstate and change the VID of p0 it will stay in p1 or something in between p0 and p1 and not downclock.
> 
> Try to clear CMOS, set everything again and don't use Multipiler.


I'll give it a shot. Thanks!


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Tried it and didn't change anything. Wonder if I'm missing something


Try this one if your are on win 10 : https://www.techidiots.net/notes/windows-10/enable-missing-power-profiles-power-saver-high-performance


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> I don't have the option.


Then you're in OC Mode. You've done something, perhaps in the past, to manually adjust vcore(not using offset) or the multiplier. Upping vcore in the p-state menu will also do it.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> With the way the platform is setup currently, getting 3200+ often requires a kit that is binned for a higher frequency. For me, getting DDR4-3200 stable with 32GB requires the use of a DDR4-3600 kit (Intel validated kit, not AMD). Also note, I'm using UEFI build 0079 for my results. And one last thing is that the SoC voltage can be sensitive, with higher values resulting in instability (same as when it's set too low).


I'm using 32GB of F4-3600C16D-16GTZR and running stable at 2933, trying to get to a 3200 setting. Going for BCLK increases is not a viable approach for my components - messes with my Asus Essence STX. I have managed to get a boot into Windows at 3200 but a reboot then is a no go, and once it fails, I have not been able to get to that point again unless I clear CMOS and reflash. Currently using UEFI 1002, as 0082 was giving me less predictable/stable results.

Any particular reason you are using 0079 for your 32GB stability as opposed to the other iterations? Suggestions for my efforts for 3200?

Using 16GB of this DRAM, 3200 was pretty easy.


----------



## 1nterceptor

This is my sweetspot - at the moment at least (with Freezer33), while i wait on the backplate for my Kraken x52 to arrive...
P95 stable, game stable, handbrake stable...

http://valid.x86.fr/3x0gj7

https://postimg.org/image/41rcb6i1b/


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Try this one if your are on win 10 : https://www.techidiots.net/notes/windows-10/enable-missing-power-profiles-power-saver-high-performance


Thanks.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Then you're in OC Mode. You've done something, perhaps in the past, to manually adjust vcore(not using offset) or the multiplier. Upping vcore in the p-state menu will also do it.


Thanks.









*UPDATE:*

Got it working, kinda...



Problem now is it's not boosting to 4.1Ghz, it's staying locked in at 1.9...



How do I fix this?


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> 
> Got it working, kinda...
> 
> 
> 
> Problem now is it's not boosting to 4.1Ghz, it's staying locked in at 1.9...
> 
> 
> 
> How do I fix this?


Did you adjust VID because that'll do it? I'd start with only setting FID for pstate0 and using offset to set your voltage.


----------



## gupsterg

@Mumak / members using "Sleep"

You may recall on earlier UEFI (0902) with older SMU FW I waited ~=/>90 secs after OS load to open HWiNFO or saw stuck data / VID 1.55V, OS Win 7.

Then I went UEFI 0079, with SMU FW 1.0.0.4a. I didn't need to wait ~=/>90 sec after OS load, OS Win 7. CPU clock was max, didn't deem as issue and all the rest appropriate. Then CPU clock went down as expected. Other monitoring tools similar experience, used one at a time, except Asus SW I did not test.

Then I went W10 Creators Edition, again similar experience as W7. Except on "Resume" from "Sleep", I am noting if I do not wait again ~=/>90 sec I could see VID 1.55V when CPU is not getting it. Other apps the same.

Seems like SMU FW bug? similar to earlier version of SMU FW?


----------



## HeliXpc

Any word on next official bios release date?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> Any word on next official bios release date?


It was one day sooner than when you asked that


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teddyen*
> 
> Does anyone else have problems with USB units, especially card readers?
> 
> I have multiple card readers from Lexar that have always worked flawlessly, but after the Ryzen/CH6 upgrade, they disconnect randomly, all the time. It's really killing me, as I'm a professional photographer, and it makes it really messy to import files. It doesn't matter if I use a 3m USB extension, or plug them diretly into the motherboard.


What ports do you use? There are USB 3.0 chipset, USB 3.0 CPU, USB 3.1 Asmedia and USB 3.1 chipset (if you've got a fitting cable for the front-panel connector).


----------



## dorbot

+1 day


----------



## malitze

Another behaviour I observed that I did not expect:

Currently running 106.2 BCLK for a mild 3400 RAM overclock. While I use to have some weird instabilities that I thought were related to my GPU I started testing different settings for the PCIE generation. I noticed that with this BCLK Auto results in Gen 2 as described by the OC guide. But when "forcing" Gen 3 by setting it directly it will actually fall back to Gen 1 effectively.


----------



## muffins

not sure if this has been posted... but amd released new chipset drivers: https://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064

Who wants to be the first guinea pig


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> not sure if this has been posted... but amd released new chipset drivers: https://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064
> 
> Who wants to be the first guinea pig


Saw that earlier today, but it din't say much about any change, except the Ryzen Powerplan. So I'm waiting for any good or bad news and then decide to install it.
I think it doesn't change anything except the Powerplan (and maybe some bugfixes, for bugs I'm not aware of).


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> With the way the platform is setup currently, getting 3200+ often requires a kit that is binned for a higher frequency. For me, getting DDR4-3200 stable with 32GB requires the use of a DDR4-3600 kit (Intel validated kit, not AMD). Also note, I'm using UEFI build 0079 for my results. And one last thing is that the SoC voltage can be sensitive, with higher values resulting in instability (same as when it's set too low).


Hey Raja, what high SoC voltages have you noticed instability at? I ask since the Crosshair is autoing to 1.15v's on its own with 2933 / 3200 frequencies when set.


----------



## badhairguy

Okay a few observations:

0082

I have been struggling to boot my F43000C14D-32GTZ at anything above 2666 mhz strap. Having said that, I could run it at 3200MHz overclock with 2666 strap, 120.2bclk. Today I reset all settings and started fresh. 2933 strap, DRAM boot 1.4v, ProcODT 80ohm, 18-18-18-18-38 timings (loose). SUCCESS! POST! BOOT!

I increased the bclk until it wouldn't boot any more and backed it down 1mhz; final value of 111.0 with ram 3254mhz. Increased multiplier to 37.0, 4105mhz, 1.45v. I still have room to play with timings, but I got a CPU-Z validation at my record clocks thus far.

http://valid.x86.fr/hc9l4n

Just want to let everyone know to not give up. ProcODT has been a godsend.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> not sure if this has been posted... but amd released new chipset drivers: https://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064
> 
> Who wants to be the first guinea pig


Downloading


----------



## skyworxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> Okay a few observations:
> 
> 0082
> 
> I have been struggling to boot my F43000C14D-32GTZ at anything above 2666 mhz strap. Having said that, I could run it at 3200MHz overclock with 2666 strap, 120.2bclk. Today I reset all settings and started fresh. 2933 strap, DRAM boot 1.4v, ProcODT 80ohm, 18-18-18-18-38 timings (loose). SUCCESS! POST! BOOT!
> 
> I increased the bclk until it wouldn't boot any more and backed it down 1mhz; final value of 111.0 with ram 3254mhz. Increased multiplier to 37.0, 4105mhz, 1.45v. I still have room to play with timings, but I got a CPU-Z validation at my record clocks thus far.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/hc9l4n
> 
> Just want to let everyone know to not give up. ProcODT has been a godsend.


Try HCI Memtest

I have similar RAM (f4-3200c14d-32GTZSW) and was able to boot with ProcODT 96 and 80, but the RAM threw errors immediately


----------



## alucardis666

Ok what am I missing here? I'd like it to downclock and use less voltages


----------



## huyee

That's almost 1.5v man








Also I think you have to set the DRAM manually, DOCP might get the CPU in OC mode.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huyee*
> 
> That's almost 1.5v man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I think you have to set the DRAM manually, DOCP might get the CPU in OC mode.


Temps aren't an issue though, should I back it down?


----------



## huyee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Temps aren't an issue though, should I back it down?


On you if you are comfortable with it. Suggested 24/7 daily driver is about 1.4v I believe. That temp sure is nice though mine is hovering around 4x on minimal load using an X62


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Temps aren't an issue though, should I back it down?


First of all, DOCP will not get your CPU in OC-Mode, you're fine there.

Second, 1.48V is way too high. If you want to win some Benchmarks, ok, if you want to use the PC for gaming or work a couple of hours a day, 1.45V is the limit. If you want to use it 24/7 1.35V is the limit.

Edit: Your VID is even showing 1.55V, which is critical. On the other side you only have 100W package power, with 1.5V you should see more around 150W and then the temps would be different.
Did you try a stress test like IBT, prime, y-cruncher or RB? If not, that's how you find a stable setup. Set the voltage to something between 1.35V and 1.45V (means offset +0.12-0.22V) and the FID of p0 to 3.8-4.0GHz. Leave IBT running for like 15min and see if it's stable.
And maybe use HWinfo, It's probably more accurate than the Tool you're using.








Look at the SVI2 CPU Voltage.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Ok what am I missing here? I'd like it to downclock and use less voltages
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Try C-States: [Enabled] in AMD CBS > Zen Common Options.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> Any word on next official bios release date?


*Uses some wierd hocus pocus voodoo to make this invisible only to Elmor*


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Ok what am I missing here? I'd like it to downclock and use less voltages


first, you dont need to disable the last many pstates. it could also have an undesired effect.
second, if you changed any of the pstate VIDs, manually change them back, then save and restart. ignore the 'nothing was changed message' and continue.

editing of pstate 0 is all thats nessessary/logical at this point. VID in pstate cant be changed or it all borks. changing vid of pstate 1 and beyond especially will lock you at the lowest one changed until you revert it.


----------



## dorbot

Ok, Just flashed the 0003 bios, and after I had changed my trousers, had to clr cmos after getting stuck on 94 with the white LED..
Last time I saw this message was a bad day, lol.



I set 3200 with 14 14 14 14 34 timings, confirmed with CPUZ.
Shut down and switched off power for about a minute then re applied power and pressed the go button.
Rapidly reset itself once and then booted into windows at 3200 with cl14 timings.

It has never managed that from a powered off state before. The rapid restart is alarming but it did that before anyway.
I'll see what it does in the morning when its been off all night. Tonight is a good test because it is meant to fall to 1ºC overnight.
I Believe!!


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> changing vid of pstate 1 and beyond especially will lock you at the lowest one changed until you revert it.


Not necessarily true, right now you can't change VID p0, as we already know, or it will leave you in a state between p0 and p1 the whole time.

*But* you can change the VID of p1 and p2, as long as you don't set too low. I would advise to not change p1 at all but for power saving purposes change the VID of p2 to something around 0.6V (including offset).
If you set your Vcore offset to +01V. for example, you can set the VID of p2 to 0.55V.


----------



## Reikoji

11hr30min of slightly looser timings wins
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> I'm in a similar situation, though mine is getting errors quite a bit more than 1 per 8h. I'm trying messing with the VDDR and VSOC to see if it helps, while you try the timings. Just one thing, 1 error in 8h is a bit too low, with non-ECC memory we are all vulnerable to the eventual cosmic ray flipping a bit. It may be that you are stable already and just got unlucky.


You're probably right. I didn't heed the full instructions to close needless background applications before testing and thats probably why I got that error.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> Not necessarily true, right now you can't change VID p0, as we already know, or it will leave you in a state between p0 and p1 the whole time.
> 
> *But* you can change the VID of p1 and p2, as long as you don't set too low. I would advise to not change p1 at all but for power saving purposes change the VID of p2 to something around 0.6V (including offset).
> If you set your Vcore offset to +01V. for example, you can set the VID of p2 to 0.55V.


trust me, i tried changing the VID of my Pstate2 and I got locked at 2200mhz in windows until I reverted it. Of course you can aslo raise the speed of that pstate but you'd still be locked in it. Right now you can only use offset and unwantingly raise the voltages of your pstate1 and beyond in doing so until that gets fixed.

consequently, if you change the VID of pstate0 the pstate wont activate at all.


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Ok, Just flashed the 0003 bios, and after I had changed my trousers, had to clr cmos after getting stuck on 94 with the white LED..
> Last time I saw this message was a bad day, lol.


Elmor wrote that this message will happen with 0003 because it is actually updating the EC. Nothing to worry.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> Elmor wrote that this message will happen with 0003 because it is actually updating the EC. Nothing to worry.


yeah, I know. I just put the picture there for posterity and for those of us that have seen it before with a less than optimal conclusion..... I knew it was coming but I still crapped my pants ,lol.
I'm actually looking forward to turning this rig on tomorrow morning.

I suppose someone else will have to follow up on the hairdryer trick......


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> Elmor wrote that this message will happen with 0003 because it is actually updating the EC. Nothing to worry.


So using this method there's no way to get my pstate over 99 for FID? Max clock of 3.825?

BEcause if I understand correct I screw up the speed stepping by changing the other values, correct?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> So using this method there's no way to get my pstate over 99 for FID? Max clock of 3.825?
> 
> BEcause if I understand correct I screw up the speed stepping by changing the other values, correct?


after 99 its A0


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Two of us have found that setting ProcODT to the correct value for the memory config solves a lot of POST issues. One just needs some patience to tune it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> With the way the platform is setup currently, getting 3200+ often requires a kit that is binned for a higher frequency. For me, getting DDR4-3200 stable with 32GB requires the use of a DDR4-3600 kit (Intel validated kit, not AMD). Also note, I'm using UEFI build 0079 for my results. And one last thing is that the SoC voltage can be sensitive, with higher values resulting in instability (same as when it's set too low).


Make that 3, though I'm on a 3200Mhz kit







0083 BIOS.

80ohm allows me to run my F4-3200C15D-32GTZKW at 3200Mhz with loose timings (18-14-14-14-34). One notch lower on ProcODT for 2933Mhz.

Ran HCI Memtest to 400% and boots every single time. Samsung E die if I'm not mistaken.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> The DRAM form has been quite useful, so I made another one for bug reports https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeWovVLyETJTI4-6r0h5SDzj8muLTjAGfoszKqZoySBOb684w/viewform


Would it be useful to restart the DRAM form with ProcODT settings? Different values enable different frequencies for me (currently at 3200 with 32GB dual-rank







)


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> 
> You're probably right. I didn't heed the full instructions to close needless background applications before testing and thats probably why I got that error.


Well, other pieces of software would have to actively be trying to interfere with the memory test to actually cause errors, so leaving other programs running isn't exactly a problem. It was either a random error or really some little instability left.

Just messing with voltages didn't solve the issues here, but I'm currently running clean after upping the VDDR to 1.425, lowering VSOC to 1.0 and relaxing the timings to 18-18-18-38. Haven't tried 18-17-17-38 with those voltages, maybe that will work as well, as you're managing to do 18-17-17-39.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> after 99 its A0


So this is correct?


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> after 99 its A0


After 99 is 9A, after 9F is A0


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> After 99 is 9A, after 9F is A0


This :3 I'm not that good with hex!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> So this is correct?


yep, now its doing what it should be doing. for pstate0 faster than 3825 is 9A for 3850.

You can also make changes to the multiplier in TPU portion of AI suite 3 and it will alter pstate0 frequency as desired.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Ok what am I missing here? I'd like it to downclock and use less voltages


I don't know what your defaults are supposed to be for the 1700 but don't touch pstate1 or pstate2. Only change pstate0 FID for your max OC and use vcore offset on the main page to give it more voltage. Then in Windows the power plan will auto downclock your CPU. Once you get that sorted out you can try to move on to the more advance technique of undervolting.


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> So this is correct?


No, it's probably not. What did you set for p1 or p2? Looks like you set the same FID for all of them them. Because you have a VID of 0.9V at 3.8GHz. Wrong, wrong.

I go to bed now, I hope someone can take over.

Cheers.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> This :3 I'm not that good with hex!
> yep, now its doing what it should be doing. for pstate0 faster than 3825 is 9A for 3850.
> 
> You can also make changes to the multiplier in TPU portion of AI suite 3 and it will alter pstate0 frequency as desired.


Awesome!

And I don't want to go beyond 1.35v for 24/7 use? I'm ok with shortening the life of the CPU, won't keep this build more than 2 years max.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> No, it's probably not. What did you set for p1 or p2? Looks like you set the same FID for all of them them. Because you have a VID of 0.9V at 3.8GHz. Wrong, wrong.
> 
> I go to bed now, I hope someone can take over.
> 
> Cheers.


AI suite 3 polls REALLY slowly, so those things never match in there. The frequencies and voltages change too rapidly for how slowly it polls
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> And I don't want to go beyond 1.35v for 24/7 use? I'm ok with shortening the life of the CPU, won't keep this build more than 2 years max.


Shoot for whatever 1.5v will give you then ! (probably poor advise).

I'm not really too keen on the max voltage of 1700's. I use 1800x and 1.5v for my 4150mhz profile.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> I don't know what your defaults are supposed to be for the 1700 but don't touch pstate1 or pstate2. Only change pstate0 FID for your max OC and use vcore offset on the main page to give it more voltage. Then in Windows the power plan will auto downclock your CPU. Once you get that sorted out you can try to move on to the more advance technique of undervolting.


Leave all other states on auto then?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Leave all other states on auto then?


yea. until we can actually change the VID in them without them getting stuck, they're better off on auto.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> AI suite 3 polls REALLY slowly, so those things never match in there. The frequencies and voltages change too rapidly for how slowly it polls
> Shoot for whatever 1.5v will give you then ! (probably poor advise).
> 
> I'm not really too keen on the max voltage of 1700's. I use 1800x and 1.5v for my 4150mhz profile.


https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/5zmg6s/maximum_safe_vcore_voltages_for_ryzen/

1.45 should be ok then


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/5zmg6s/maximum_safe_vcore_voltages_for_ryzen/
> 
> 1.45 should be ok then


My 1800x is actually military grade alien tech. Hijacked an armored transport headed to Area 51 to get it. Takes 1.5 like a champ







.

Also remember with using Pstates its not locked to a high voltage at all times like with standard overclocking, so its easier to get away with it.


----------



## alucardis666

So what's a good stress/stability test for Ryzen?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> So what's a good stress/stability test for Ryzen?


This will yield many opinions







. It all boils down to what you consider stressfull enough, depending on your intended use of the PC. For some an hour maybe of Realbench, for others 48hrs streight of Intel Burn Test at maximum. maybe one would be satisfied if it can get through a cinebench run without crashing. Game until it bluescreens. etc


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> This will yield many opinions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It all boils down to what you consider stressfull enough, depending on your intended use of the PC. For some an hour maybe of Realbench, for others 48hrs streight of Intel Burn Test at maximum. maybe one would be satisfied if it can get through a cinebench run without crashing. Game until it bluescreens. etc


Just want a few suggestions. IBT is old isn;t it? there's nothing more current?


----------



## GraveNoX

https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/66jrq0/tips_about_ryzen_and_memory_compatibility/

Does " thermalright true spirit 140 power " handle ryzen 7 at 1.4v ?


----------



## skyworxx

Well, I got my 32GB RAM to 2933Mhz. Stable with 200% coverage on HCI Memtest

F4-3200C14D-32GTZSW
082 Bios
2933 strap
20-20-20-40 (super loose timings)
100 bclk
1.4v ram and ram boot
spread disabled
1.05v soc
80ohm procodt

Probably try to refine timings over the weekend, but for now I stopped trying to achieve 3200mhz. Hopefully the may update will push it higher.


----------



## hsn

bios 003 only boot once with this timing
with other bios i have to use timing 16-16-16 to get once boot

thank you Elmor


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> *DRAM cold boot workaround BIOS*
> 
> Has been tested ok by several parties. Note that this is still quite experimental, but we figured out a way to recover if things go wrong (highly unlikely though). It's based on 0081.


@Elmor:

This BIOS (0003) has broken Q-Fan. My #3 Chassis Fan appears to be stuck on full speed at all times.


----------



## breaker253

*M2 No longer recognized when overclocking.*

Okay, final update. Solved my issue and just want to follow up in case anyone else runs in to this problem.

Someone on the forums had posted a great video on getting your RAM speeds up using base clock since there are so many issues trying to achieve faster speeds. Video here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0MmDrRUeeQ

This worked great for me and I was able to push 3200 stable even after I tightened up my timings. HOWEVER! Increasing the base clock past the standard 100 (I was able to get away with 101) caused my M2 drive to stop being recognized. I believe I achieved those RAM speeds when my base clock was 112.600, obviously far past past 100. This is probably common overclocking knowledge, but I was fruitless in my googling so I hope this saves someone else a little time!


----------



## Bart

Breaker253: what BIOS are you running? I had weird issues with my m.2 drive vanishing, but after upgrading to 0083, that doesn't seem to happen anymore. Take that with a TITANIC sized grain of salt, since I haven't even installed an OS yet, but I can now choose 3200mhz as a RAM speed and still see the m.2 drive, which wasn't happening on the stock BIOS the board came with (version 0902).


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breaker253*
> 
> *M2 No longer recognized when overclocking.*
> 
> Okay, final update. Solved my issue and just want to follow up in case anyone else runs in to this problem.
> 
> Someone on the forums had posted a great video on getting your RAM speeds up using base clock since there are so many issues trying to achieve faster speeds. Video here:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0MmDrRUeeQ
> 
> This worked great for me and I was able to push 3200 stable even after I tightened up my timings. HOWEVER! Increasing the base clock past the standard 100 (I was able to get away with 101) caused my M2 drive to stop being recognized. I believe I achieved those RAM speeds when my base clock was 112.600, obviously far past past 100. This is probably common overclocking knowledge, but I was fruitless in my googling so I hope this saves someone else a little time!


Yes. it can mess with an M.2 and other devices such as sound cards, raid cards, etc. For me BCLK is a no go, too.


----------



## y0bailey

I'm screwed on 0003. Tried flashing back and with ln2 enabled and no go. Just in a bios boot loop. Hoping Elmor can pm me a fix.


----------



## alucardis666

How long should I run Aida64 stability test for when checking for OC stability?


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyworxx*
> 
> Well, I got my 32GB RAM to 2933Mhz. Stable with 200% coverage on HCI Memtest
> 
> F4-3200C14D-32GTZSW
> 082 Bios
> 2933 strap
> 20-20-20-40 (super loose timings)
> 100 bclk
> 1.4v ram and ram boot
> spread disabled
> 1.05v soc
> 80ohm procodt
> 
> Probably try to refine timings over the weekend, but for now I stopped trying to achieve 3200mhz. Hopefully the may update will push it higher.


Some people with BIOS 0083 are using similar 32GB Trident-Z based RAM with 18-16-16-16-38 timings and VRAM 1.35v with ~1.35+v Boot with everything else at Auto and hitting 3200MHz.

I'm using F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR, which is likely similar RAM with looser timings, at 3200MHz. I do get a rare 1866MHz at boot which seems to require cutting the power to reset it.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Some people with BIOS 0083 are using similar 32GB Trident-Z based RAM with 18-16-16-16-38 timings and VRAM 1.35v with ~1.35+v Boot with everything else at Auto and hitting 3200MHz.
> 
> I'm using F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR, which is likely similar RAM with looser timings, at 3200MHz. I do get a rare 1866MHz at boot which seems to require cutting the power to reset it.


3200 multi or with blck. I have 4x8 gskill similar ram to you but I can only do 3200 with bclk


----------



## wolfpack122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teddyen*
> 
> Does anyone else have problems with USB units, especially card readers?
> 
> I have multiple card readers from Lexar that have always worked flawlessly, but after the Ryzen/CH6 upgrade, they disconnect randomly, all the time. It's really killing me, as I'm a professional photographer, and it makes it really messy to import files. It doesn't matter if I use a 3m USB extension, or plug them diretly into the motherboard.


Did you install AMD's Chipset drivers or are you using the ones from Microsoft?
Did you test all USB ports (back and front)?

You can try to disable selective suspend for the USB ports in the power plan options:


Or disable power saving for everything that has a 'Power Management' tab under 'Human Interface Devices' and 'Universal Serial Bus controllers' in Device Manager:


----------



## hotstocks

What is the typical latency from Aida with good ram at 3200mhz? Is around 78ns good or should it be lower?
Even at 3430mhz 16-16-16-36 my highest stable I am still getting around 76ns with bios 81


----------



## wolfpack122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> What is the typical latency from Aida with good ram at 3200mhz? Is around 78ns good or should it be lower?
> Even at 3430mhz 16-16-16-36 my highest stable I am still getting around 76ns with bios 81


78ns looks fine.


----------



## Clukos

Some early results



That's with the wraith spire. Vcore 1.3v + LLC1, soc 1.1v + LLC1, ram 1.38v + 1.38v boot. 1002 bios.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Some early results
> 
> 
> 
> That's with the wraith spire. Vcore 1.3v + LLC1, soc 1.1v + LLC1, ram 1.38v + 1.38v boot. 1002 bios.


Pretty impressive for the stock cooler!


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Pretty impressive for the stock cooler!


Yup









The stock cooler is much better than what you get with Intel that's for sure.


----------



## shalafi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Yes. it can mess with an M.2 and other devices such as sound cards, raid cards, etc. For me BCLK is a no go, too.


indeed - my PCIE wifi card acted up and refused to connect to 5GHz wifi as soon as I raised BCLK to a measly 104
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Some early results
> 
> 
> 
> That's with the wraith spire. Vcore 1.3v + LLC1, soc 1.1v + LLC1, ram 1.38v + 1.38v boot. 1002 bios.


SenseMi Skew in BIOS enabled or disabled?


----------



## alt-echi

After updating to the latest 1002 BIOS, the fans connected on the motherboard keep fluctuating, the noise is quite bothersome (the noise of the changing fan speeds). This didn't happen with the original bios that the motherboard came with (0702).

Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## 3930sabertooth

http://valid.x86.fr/b72y77

This is plain old Corsair Vengance LPX 2400mhz DDR4 CMK8GX4M2A2133C13, now its only an 8 gb kit but cas 14 and 2933Mhz at 1.3v thats not too shabby.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> 3200 multi or with blck. I have 4x8 gskill similar ram to you but I can only do 3200 with bclk


I have an 1800x which is not overclocked. The bus speed is at 99.98MHz. SOC is on Auto and ends up at 1.133v.


----------



## huyee

Hope this wasn't real and just reading error









I didn't pay attention so not really sure what caused it.

I'm using manual BCLK, P state oc for 3750


----------



## serfeldon

Well my board seems bricked. I was in the bios adjusting the fan curve and as i was adjusting a line everything froze. I rebooted with the start button and got Q-Code 0d. I have flashed the bios 3 times with bios flashback and it seems to get through the flash cycle (slow fast, faster flash, done), and cleared the cmos each time. reboot 0d. Removed cmos battery for 30 seconds. Removed all hardware cept for cpu,gpu, and 1 stick ram. 0d. tried 2 more times with different individual sticks of ram. 0d. That is about it right? Bricked? @elmor you heard of bricking while using Q-fan?

I purchased from newegg. Anyone have experience with them on returning a bricked motherboard? It has been 25 days since the purchase date.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serfeldon*
> 
> Well my board seems bricked. I was in the bios adjusting the fan curve and as i was adjusting a line everything froze. I rebooted with the start button and got Q-Code 0d. I have flashed the bios 3 times with bios flashback and it seems to get through the flash cycle (slow fast, faster flash, done). reboot 0d. removed all hardware cept for cpu,gpu, and 1 stick ram. 0d. tried 2 more times with different individual sticks of ram. 0d. That is about it right? Bricked? @elmor you heard of bricking while using Q-fan?
> 
> I purchased from newegg. Anyone have experience with them on returning a bricked motherboard? It has been 25 days since the purchase date.
> 
> P.S. not sure if I tagged elmor correctly. What is the syntax for tagging someone,


there is mention button in the editor for tagging someone (middle right) @serfeldon

You might be able to do the good old revive method:
- take out the cmos battery
- take out the ram
- wait 30s
- short the cmos battery terminals on the board for 2s
- put everything back together


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Mumak / members using "Sleep"
> 
> You may recall on earlier UEFI (0902) with older SMU FW I waited ~=/>90 secs after OS load to open HWiNFO or saw stuck data / VID 1.55V, OS Win 7.
> 
> Then I went UEFI 0079, with SMU FW 1.0.0.4a. I didn't need to wait ~=/>90 sec after OS load, OS Win 7. CPU clock was max, didn't deem as issue and all the rest appropriate. Then CPU clock went down as expected. Other monitoring tools similar experience, used one at a time, except Asus SW I did not test.
> 
> Then I went W10 Creators Edition, again similar experience as W7. Except on "Resume" from "Sleep", I am noting if I do not wait again ~=/>90 sec I could see VID 1.55V when CPU is not getting it. Other apps the same.
> 
> Seems like SMU FW bug? similar to earlier version of SMU FW?


Well, I'm not sure.. But it must be something else than HWiNFO, as it just pulls the values from CPU. So perhaps something with SMU or its interaction with OS..


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huyee*
> 
> Hope this wasn't real and just reading error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't pay attention so not really sure what caused it.
> 
> I'm using manual BCLK, P state oc for 3750


Definitively not real. Looks like a problem with SB-TSI calibration on board.


----------



## huyee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Definitively not real. Looks like a problem with SB-TSI calibration on board.


Is that something I have to worry about? Like like dial down my OC and such?


----------



## serfeldon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> there is mention button in the editor for tagging someone (middle right) @serfeldon
> 
> You might be able to do the good old revive method:
> - take out the cmos battery
> - take out the ram
> - wait 30s
> - short the cmos battery terminals on the board for 2s
> - put everything back together


Thank you for tagging lesson.

I actually did remove the ram and battery for 30 seconds before the last flash, but i never shorted the battery terminals. I will try that in the morning. I am done for the night. Any other suggestions in the meantime would be great so I can try some stuff in the morning. Thanks


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huyee*
> 
> Is that something I have to worry about? Like like dial down my OC and such?


No need to worry about.


----------



## Kanuki

Just flashed 0003 last night.

My Corsair Vengeance LED 3000MHz 8GBx2 (Dual Ranks Micron chip)
won't be able to post at 2667MHz with the default ProcODT setting (53.3 ohm).

I need to set ProcODT to 60 ohm then only can post with 2667MHz.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanuki*
> 
> Just flashed 0003 last night.
> 
> My Corsair Vengeance LED 3000MHz 8GBx2 (Dual Ranks Micron chip)
> won't be able to post at 2667MHz with the default ProcODT setting (53.3 ohm).
> 
> I need to set ProcODT to 60 ohm then only can post with 2667MHz.


Good. Try tuning it by using HCI Memtest or Googlestressap. That will help you to know what the correct value is.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serfeldon*
> 
> Thank you for tagging lesson.
> 
> I actually did remove the ram and battery for 30 seconds before the last flash, but i never shorted the battery terminals. I will try that in the morning. I am done for the night. Any other suggestions in the meantime would be great so I can try some stuff in the morning. Thanks


which led(s) is the 0d stuck with? white? green? or both?

Mine was both white & green, the culprit was the HDMI Cable, switched to a DVI cable & it booted up fine.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shalafi*
> 
> indeed - my PCIE wifi card acted up and refused to connect to 5GHz wifi as soon as I raised BCLK to a measly 104
> SenseMi Skew in BIOS enabled or disabled?


Both options on auto, have not changed anything. I've got a 1700 not 1700x or 1800x if that makes any difference.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> I have also no issues, so far set Proc0Dt to 53ohm, Vdimm Voltage 1.34v or 1.35v, Soc to 0.975v.
> 
> Can some one explain what happens whe i rise Pro0Dt? Change of subtimming?
> 
> Regards


It's not a sub-timing. It sets the termination impedance for the signal lines. When wrong, singal lines experience more reflections, eating into the timing budget and resulting in instability. The correct value depends on a number of factors, including memory density, load capacitance, and can vary from setup to setup according to production tolerances within all associated parts. When set correctly, the memory will have more stability margin and overclocking potential.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Any particular reason you are using 0079 for your 32GB stability as opposed to the other iterations? Suggestions for my efforts for 3200?
> 
> Using 16GB of this DRAM, 3200 was pretty easy.


1) Using 0079 makes sense as the memory I'm using isn't on the patch list for 0082, so no reason for me to be on that build. And I don't need 0081, because I'm not too concerned about the default ODT being 53.3 Ohms. Finally, 0082 is of no use to me for testing 1T.

2) You'll have to stay within the confines of your system config or make a ruthless decision on audio. Getting to 3200 with 32GB requires use of the 2666 ratio, which means you have to use BCLK. If the system doesn't like that, you're going to have to wait for AMD's patch and hope the 3200 ratio, or another closer-than-2666 ratio, works with your kit when that patch arrives.


----------



## Clukos

Now the only thing I'm hoping for is a way to run my ram at its rated speed (3600CL16) without BCLK overclocking. Although I'm fine waiting with 3200CL14, it seems like Samsung b-die is really easy to setup with Ryzen and this board.


----------



## littlestereo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @littlestereo
> 
> When on UEFI defaults, what is shown in HWiNFO sensor SOC Voltage (SVI2 TFN)? cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Where do you find this?


----------



## shalafi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Both options on auto, have not changed anything. I've got a 1700 not 1700x or 1800x if that makes any difference.


Thought so - I have a 1700 myself, temps on auto seemed ok with the Wraith on mine (28-30 idle). Now that my AM4 bracket finally arrived, I mounted the Kraken X62 and idle temps dropped to 18 (so ~5 below ambient) - obviously wrong. So I disabled the Skew and temps are more realistic now. You need to absorb the fact that the 1700 is rated at 65W because of the 3200MHz all core boost, once you overclock to the 3.9-4GHz range, it's an oven.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shalafi*
> 
> Thought so - I have a 1700 myself, temps on auto seemed ok with the Wraith on mine (28-30 idle). Now that my AM4 bracket finally arrived, I mounted the Kraken X62 and idle temps dropped to 18 (so ~5 below ambient) - obviously wrong. So I disabled the Skew and temps are more realistic now. You need to absorb the fact that the 1700 is rated at 65W because of the 3200MHz all core boost, once you overclock to the 3.9-4GHz range, it's an oven.


When you say more realistic? Is it in the +20 range? Does auto decrease the reported temps? If so that could be dangerous if you are pushing 1.4+ vcore


----------



## dorbot

Bios 0003.
After being off for 5 hours the board failed to start the first couple of times.
It got to the American Megatrends/ boot logo screen but then switched off requiring a power cycle for the case start button to become responsive again.
So it is getting through the POST at cl14 which is a successful outcome.

I am starting to believe my cold boot problems are a separate issue, perhaps it is my power supply not liking the cold?
Liberal hair dryer abuse seems to solve it.
Does anyone have any insight into that?
Changing out the power supply is a pain in the arse but I suppose I have to do it to test the theory...


----------



## Clukos

I'm in the 40s at idle so that seems normal.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1) Using 0079 makes sense as the memory I'm using isn't on the patch list for 0082, so no reason for me to be on that build. And I don't need 0081, because I'm not too concerned about the default ODT being 53.3 Ohms. Finally, 0082 is of no use to me for testing 1T.
> 
> 2) You'll have to stay within the confines of your system config or make a ruthless decision on audio. Getting to 3200 with 32GB requires use of the 2666 ratio, which means you have to use BCLK. If the system doesn't like that, you're going to have to wait for AMD's patch and hope the 3200 ratio, or another closer-than-2666 ratio, works with your kit when that patch arrives.


1) Makes perfect sense. I even wondered if having the somewhat close but wrong memory patch on the 0082 was causing the increased issues vs. 1002.

2) Ha, I had just about come to that conclusion, i.e., sacrifice my audio or wait and hope with the next update. I think I'll wait, that card really does have superb sound - the headphone amplification, custom Opamps, Burr-Brown DAC, etc. is not worth the DRAM frequency difference at this point.

Suppose I can work on improving the timings, as I am at 18-18-18-38 in bios settings, though HWiNFO64 shows I am actually at 18-18-27-39.

Thanks for the clear response.


----------



## gupsterg

@Reikoji

+rep dude for catching @alucardis666 had disabled lower states. Saw his post just before clocking off so not at "optimal" forum mode








.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveNoX*
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/66jrq0/tips_about_ryzen_and_memory_compatibility/
> 
> Does " thermalright true spirit 140 power " handle ryzen 7 at 1.4v ?


I have Archon SB-E and IB-E X2, manufacturer state capable of TDP 320W. TR TSP 140 TDP = 360W. So capable IMO.

Below spoiler contains "back to back" testing, room ambient temperature 22°C.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Fan profile is pretty quiet, you can see set up of my rig in album in my profile. ProbeIt point VCORE measured with DMM = ~1.380V (+/- 0.005V) , CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) in HWiNFO is MAX 1.356V. When I use a 3.9GHz with ProbeIt point VCORE measured with DMM = ~1.475V (+/- 0.005V) , CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) in HWiNFO is MAX 1.444V, same fan profile, similar room ambient temperature you're looking at ~2-4°C gain depending on stability test.

Even Intel Burn Test AVX is similar to highest values you see in screenies above, so in my books worst case. For normal/gaming usage you would see lower temperatures and even more quiet operation, even though I do not regard above as loud at all.

*Now the issue you will run into.*

Below spoiler is Archon SB-E X2 on Asus Maximus VI Ranger, ie Intel LGA 1150, note there is space between HS edge at GPU.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Below spoiler is Archon SB-E X2 on Asus Crosshair VI Hero, ie AMD AM4, note there is no space between HS edge at GPU. This also makes it difficult to get to the Q-Clip for card removal, which engages when a card is inserted in slot, but I did manage.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







As the Fury X has soft feel plastic panels it is not an issue, on other cards there is potentially chance of shorting.

Below spoiler is Archon IB-E X2 on Asus Crosshair VI Hero, ie AMD AM4, note there is space between HS edge at GPU.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







As you can see the spacing of slots is not the issue IMO.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







It is I believe the location difference of socket causing Archon SB-E not ideal for use on C6H.

The Archon IB-E X2 *does not have the issue as the base has an offset of ~8mm*, the ThermalRight True Spirit Power 140 *would not have this offset*.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







The above image with *superb* measurements is by @doyll, *his thread* has wealth of information that you may find interesting. The ThermalRight True Spirit 140 BW *Rev.A* *does have offset base*.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alt-echi*
> 
> After updating to the latest 1002 BIOS, the fans connected on the motherboard keep fluctuating, the noise is quite bothersome (the noise of the changing fan speeds). This didn't happen with the original bios that the motherboard came with (0702).
> 
> Anyone else have this issue?


The difference between UEFI 1001 onwards compared with older versions, that makes fan profile behave badly, there is an offset on Super IO chip CPU Temperature Sensor of +5°C.

The SIO CPU Temperature Sensor reading is basically tCTL but the CPU die sensors (tCTL) is *not used* for fan control. It is the SIO CPU Temperature Sensor interpretation of tCTL that is used.

You can change the mode of SIO CPU Temperature Sensor so it does not have = tCTL+5°C. In this post by Elmor you will find a zip. In that use c6h_tempsrc_mode2.exe , if you reboot the change will be undone, if system go to "Sleep", then on "Resume" it wil be undone. So you need to have application starting at OS start, I also have it in Windows Task Scheduler so on "Resume" from "Sleep" the application is run again.

I am hoping Asus make the option to change SIO CPU Temperature Sensor mode available in UEFI so owners do not need to use application. I purchased C6H on the premise my M7R had fantastic fan control, the C6H does also but is spoiled by the configuration of SIO CPU Temperature Sensor for me







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Well, I'm not sure.. But it must be something else than HWiNFO, as it just pulls the values from CPU. So perhaps something with SMU or its interaction with OS..


Totally agree not a HWiNFO issue







. I posted info just in case others have issue and to make them aware CPU does not get zapped with 1.55V







. I'm also hoping this feedback the Asus Team will use perhaps to highlight to AMD user experience. I'll also post about it on AMD Community forum and contact AMD_Matt (as @LtMatt on here).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littlestereo*
> 
> Where do you find this?


Install HWiNFO, the no 1 monitoring tool







.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> @Elmor:
> 
> This BIOS (0003) has broken Q-Fan. My #3 Chassis Fan appears to be stuck on full speed at all times.


Ok will check.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serfeldon*
> 
> Well my board seems bricked. I was in the bios adjusting the fan curve and as i was adjusting a line everything froze. I rebooted with the start button and got Q-Code 0d. I have flashed the bios 3 times with bios flashback and it seems to get through the flash cycle (slow fast, faster flash, done), and cleared the cmos each time. reboot 0d. Removed cmos battery for 30 seconds. Removed all hardware cept for cpu,gpu, and 1 stick ram. 0d. tried 2 more times with different individual sticks of ram. 0d. That is about it right? Bricked? @elmor you heard of bricking while using Q-fan?
> 
> I purchased from newegg. Anyone have experience with them on returning a bricked motherboard? It has been 25 days since the purchase date.


No I haven't heard anything like that. F9 then 0d or are you stuck at 0d with boot device LED on? You could try reseating the CPU as well.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huyee*
> 
> Hope this wasn't real and just reading error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't pay attention so not really sure what caused it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using manual BCLK, P state oc for 3750
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Definitively not real. Looks like a problem with SB-TSI calibration on board.
Click to expand...

Side Band Temperature Sensor Interface ?
Quote:


> The ODM is responsible for determining the offset and calibration registers for all thermal sensors.


Is this the case?


----------



## Kanuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Good. Try tuning it by using HCI Memtest or Googlestressap. That will help you to know what the correct value is.


Done with 0 Error. Does this mean the 60 ohm setting is the correct one?

http://i.imgur.com/WselJGe.jpg

Do you think if I increase SOC voltage, DDR Voltage, Loose Timing,
and Higher ProcODT setting will help me to get pass 2667MHz wall?


----------



## shalafi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> When you say more realistic? Is it in the +20 range? Does auto decrease the reported temps? If so that could be dangerous if you are pushing 1.4+ vcore


Yes, I would say +20. "More realistic" judging off of the idle temp, as 5 below ambient on "auto" is simply wrong. Maybe "disabled" is not accurate as well?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serfeldon*
> 
> Well my board seems bricked. I was in the bios adjusting the fan curve and as i was adjusting a line everything froze. I rebooted with the start button and got Q-Code 0d. I have flashed the bios 3 times with bios flashback and it seems to get through the flash cycle (slow fast, faster flash, done), and cleared the cmos each time. reboot 0d. Removed cmos battery for 30 seconds. Removed all hardware cept for cpu,gpu, and 1 stick ram. 0d. tried 2 more times with different individual sticks of ram. 0d. That is about it right? Bricked? @elmor you heard of bricking while using Q-fan?
> 
> I purchased from newegg. Anyone have experience with them on returning a bricked motherboard? It has been 25 days since the purchase date.


Sorry to read your issue







. Curious what UEFI version you were on? I couldn't find it by reading your past posts.


----------



## bluej511

So finally got to start my CH6 in some cold weather (case temp showed 17-18°C, thermometer shows 18°C) had zero issues booted right up. Then again i don't turn off my psu or unplug it.


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> It's not a sub-timing. It sets the termination impedance for the signal lines. When wrong, singal lines experience more reflections, eating into the timing budget and resulting in instability. The correct value depends on a number of factors, including memory density, load capacitance, and can vary from setup to setup according to production tolerances within all associated parts. When set correctly, the memory will have more stability margin and overclocking potential.
> 1) Using 0079 makes sense as the memory I'm using isn't on the patch list for 0082, so no reason for me to be on that build. And I don't need 0081, because I'm not too concerned about the default ODT being 53.3 Ohms. Finally, 0082 is of no use to me for testing 1T.
> 
> 2) You'll have to stay within the confines of your system config or make a ruthless decision on audio. Getting to 3200 with 32GB requires use of the 2666 ratio, which means you have to use BCLK. If the system doesn't like that, you're going to have to wait for AMD's patch and hope the 3200 ratio, or another closer-than-2666 ratio, works with your kit when that patch arrives.


If you go back a few pages you'll see my recent success with booting 2x16 at 2999 strap. It can be dome but it takes some finesse


----------



## Kanuki

anyone getting this error message in Windows 10 too?

Performance power management features on processor 0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15 in group 0
are disabled due to a firmware problem. Check with the computer manufacturer for updated firmware.


----------



## Cata79

yes, quite a lot of them. Probably related to OC disabling CPU Pstates. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanuki*
> 
> anyone getting this error message in Windows 10 too?
> 
> Performance power management features on processor 0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15 in group 0
> are disabled due to a firmware problem. Check with the computer manufacturer for updated firmware.


That's normal if you're overlocking without P-States as it doesn't downclock.


----------



## Targonis

As a warning to everyone, it seems that AI Suite is not compatible with the Windows 10 Creators Update. I thought my problem that killed my Windows 10 setup was the 8 errors I was getting, but after recovering, and then re-installing AI Suite, I did the reboot, and then, BSoD. Attempting to recover at that point, could not go back to previous version of Windows(might be a Creators Update bug), could not boot in safe mode, nothing would work.

I will note that AI Suite worked fine with Anniversary Update, no crashes or anything, so it is definitely the new Windows version.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanuki*
> 
> Done with 0 Error. Does this mean the 60 ohm setting is the correct one?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/WselJGe.jpg
> 
> Do you think if I increase SOC voltage, DDR Voltage, Loose Timing,
> and Higher ProcODT setting will help me to get pass 2667MHz wall?


You would need to test more values, and see if it becomes less stable when you go over 60 Ohms.

To evaluate if you can go higher than 2666, just increase BCLK in small steps, stress test, then tune.


----------



## Ubardog

@elmor
Was there anything else in 003 Bios/EC update apart from dealing with boot issues?
I am hesatent to say , I updated and voltages seem more stable So dose system . Touch wood.!!!
So far 10 hrs of memtest Pass / 1h of real bench Pass
Tested stock no bios crashes major plus
Tested oc with - Pstate and normal X
Seem like a lot improvement All round "for me"


post 003 (top) is snip from Realbench is short Just showing my point. Before 003 under load SOC and RamV waver constantly. SOC would travel +- 0.096 up and down constantly. ( I have a lot of graphs showing ram changing V every sec, This Graph is "tame")
They are both Flat during load and waver in idle
Is there such a thing as corrupt EC ?
Would overwriting EC correct voltage peak's and troth's ?

I have had a tinker with bckl again borked boots seem "less harsh", I don't know how else to describe it, getting back to bios in less loops and less clunky f9's

Can boot relably and reboot/ power down and back on
3200 16 16 16 36
-1 strap @3200 109bckl 16 16 16 36
-2 strap @3200 120bkcl 16 15 15 36 (could not do this before)
no real gain between them

As for with diff straps/ref clk to gain 3200+ I can boot some things sometimes but window's crashes very quickly let alone memtest stable

All this with out any "major read error's" lol
Basically i can cheer yay elmor! with the rest of ya . Like i should be








touch wood again







A few days will tell


----------



## bluej511

@elmor can we add the 003 bios to the main page as well just so people don't need to sort thru pages to find it. Maybe label it experimental BIOS or something, hopefully gets integrated into the new BIOS seems people are having memory luck with 003.


----------



## infernal0988

I am ordering my ryzen 1800x setup at the end of may and i need a guide to how i OC G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3200MHz 16GB 2x8GB, to run at 3200mhz on a ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero mobo . I have NEVER overclocked before and i need a guide on how to do it and have it be stable after the OC. This is my first time ever trying to OC my ram.

Anyone wanna show a total greenhorn the ropes ?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> As a warning to everyone, it seems that AI Suite is not compatible with the Windows 10 Creators Update. I thought my problem that killed my Windows 10 setup was the 8 errors I was getting, but after recovering, and then re-installing AI Suite, I did the reboot, and then, BSoD. Attempting to recover at that point, could not go back to previous version of Windows(might be a Creators Update bug), could not boot in safe mode, nothing would work.
> 
> I will note that AI Suite worked fine with Anniversary Update, no crashes or anything, so it is definitely the new Windows version.


I've noticed an issue actually, which may be related, but I've not had much chance to look into it properly yet.

Every so often Windows will get to the desktop fine, but nothing loads and I can't access explorer, or task manager, or anything really. It doesn't BSOD, I just can't do anything, including restart, it just spins and spins. I left it for a good 10 minutes last night before I got bored and press reset.

I can, however, ctrl-alt-del and logout and back in again, and everything loads fine. As I say it's not every time, but I would say probably half.

I did have AISuite installed but I did remove it; perhaps it's left something behind? Not sure.


----------



## kundica

@elmor@[email protected]
0003 seems to resolve my boot issues. After removing power startup cycles once then boots at custom bios settings which I'm happy with. Left ProcODT on default which was a problem for me on other all the newer bios revisions including the one that defaults to 53.3. I'm still running tests but memtest showed stable for about 3 hours last night.

Another thing I noticed with 0003 is that my bclk runs at 100 now instead of slightly under like on all other bios revisions.

Thank you and the team for working through this issue.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infernal0988*
> 
> I am ordering my ryzen 1800x setup at the end of may and i need a guide to how i OC G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3200MHz 16GB 2x8GB, to run at 3200mhz on a ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero mobo . I have NEVER overclocked before and i need a guide on how to do it and have it be stable after the OC. This is my first time ever trying to OC my ram.
> 
> Anyone wanna show a total greenhorn the ropes ?


Things might change a lot until then, just come back here once you got your parts and you'll be fine


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> @elmor can we add the 003 bios to the main page as well just so people don't need to sort thru pages to find it. Maybe label it experimental BIOS or something, hopefully gets integrated into the new BIOS seems people are having memory luck with 003.


Blue im not saying its helped me move forward with my ram. I saying I have put rig and bios though a rougth time and I have seen clearer results and that overwriting my EC may have possibly cleared up old errors for me.

I know we got same ram and it frustrates me you can't post 3200 properly . I know the graph shows 1.4xv on ram but its only set 1.35v Soc 0.98 and (3200 16's 36) Prot 53.3-60ohms or auto has worked for many bios's. I don't need to touch Vboot but set 1.35 anyways. I will say thou is the latest set of bios's have trained more consistently and with new EC have not had 3200 strap fail boot yet! Even after multi reset and powerdowns. Again touch wood it has been 1 day.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> @elmor@[email protected]
> 0003 seems to resolve my boot issues. After removing power startup cycles once then boots at custom bios settings which I'm happy with. Left ProcODT on default which was a problem for me on other all the newer bios revisions including the one that defaults to 53.3. I'm still running tests but memtest showed stable for about 3 hours last night.
> 
> Another thing I noticed with 0003 is that my bclk runs at 100 now instead of slightly under like on all other bios revisions.
> 
> Thank you and the team for working through this issue.


In that case, the ProcODT is likely still wrong but the workaround is downclocking sufficiently to get you through the POST process. I'd still tune ProcODT on a system like that, as the stability margin may be limited.


----------



## infernal0988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Things might change a lot until then, just come back here once you got your parts and you'll be fine


Thanks cause i literally have never OC'd anything before and i just wanna OC my ram when as you said my parts arrive


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I've noticed an issue actually, which may be related, but I've not had much chance to look into it properly yet.
> 
> Every so often Windows will get to the desktop fine, but nothing loads and I can't access explorer, or task manager, or anything really. It doesn't BSOD, I just can't do anything, including restart, it just spins and spins. I left it for a good 10 minutes last night before I got bored and press reset.
> 
> I can, however, ctrl-alt-del and logout and back in again, and everything loads fine. As I say it's not every time, but I would say probably half.
> 
> I did have AISuite installed but I did remove it; perhaps it's left something behind? Not sure.


For that one, it sounds like it may be having a problem accessing data from the hard drive. What method are you using for your overclock? I've been sticking to a straight 99.8-100*38.75 overclock and then just upping my memory speed to 2400 to 2666, so no issue with other systems. I do have an Adaptec 8405 RAID controller(4 1TB drives in RAID 5).


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> As a warning to everyone, it seems that AI Suite is not compatible with the Windows 10 Creators Update. I thought my problem that killed my Windows 10 setup was the 8 errors I was getting, but after recovering, and then re-installing AI Suite, I did the reboot, and then, BSoD. Attempting to recover at that point, could not go back to previous version of Windows(might be a Creators Update bug), could not boot in safe mode, nothing would work.
> 
> I will note that AI Suite worked fine with Anniversary Update, no crashes or anything, so it is definitely the new Windows version.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I've noticed an issue actually, which may be related, but I've not had much chance to look into it properly yet.
> 
> Every so often Windows will get to the desktop fine, but nothing loads and I can't access explorer, or task manager, or anything really. It doesn't BSOD, I just can't do anything, including restart, it just spins and spins. I left it for a good 10 minutes last night before I got bored and press reset.
> 
> I can, however, ctrl-alt-del and logout and back in again, and everything loads fine. As I say it's not every time, but I would say probably half.
> 
> I did have AISuite installed but I did remove it; perhaps it's left something behind? Not sure.
Click to expand...

I have not installed AISuite once on W7 or W10 Creators edition. No issues to report within W10 Creators in that context. Running [email protected] has had no issues as well. Running RealBench v2.54 in stress mode does result in OS freezing/stuttering intermittently. Test finishes with no errors. Not had any WHEA errors either in uses of W10C, OS generally for use same as W7 (ie no glitches, etc), gonna do other stability tests soon.

The only other Asus SW I use is:-

i) the SIO CPU Sensor mode change app
ii) CPU-Z / GPU-Z with ROG skin
iii) Asus MemTweakIt for when did CB R15 at various RAM speeds/straps to see what changes.

I use no driver from Asus site either.

I have used Asus Aura *1x*, on W7 to change the LED setup from default to RED/Static, OS wiped and reinstalled. Not needed to redo, numerous ROMs used, flashbacks done, borked boots, etc, etc.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> For that one, it sounds like it may be having a problem accessing data from the hard drive. What method are you using for your overclock? I've been sticking to a straight 99.8-100*38.75 overclock and then just upping my memory speed to 2400 to 2666, so no issue with other systems. I do have an Adaptec 8405 RAID controller(4 1TB drives in RAID 5).


I'm just on a simple 100 * 39 Overclock.

Could well be a drive issue, as I say I've not really had much chance to look properly yet. I don't reboot too often and once it's all loaded it's fine.

I'll have a good look tonight.


----------



## Pimpmuckl

With the 0083 "2T" Bios:

80 Ohm ProcODT
1.35v DRAM Voltage and DRAM Boot Voltage

2933 18-18-18-38
perfectly stable with 2x16gb Corsair 3000mhz kit which supposedly is Hynix. (CMK32GX4M2B3000C15)

Really happy with the speed with it, didn't tweak anything further.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Blue im not saying its helped me move forward with my ram. I saying I have put rig and bios though a rougth time and I have seen clearer results and that overwriting my EC may have possibly cleared up old errors for me.
> 
> I know we got same ram and it frustrates me you can't post 3200 properly . I know the graph shows 1.4xv on ram but its only set 1.35v Soc 0.98 and (3200 16's 36) Prot 53.3-60ohms or auto has worked for many bios's. I don't need to touch Vboot but set 1.35 anyways. I will say thou is the latest set of bios's have trained more consistently and with new EC have not had 3200 strap fail boot yet! Even after multi reset and powerdowns. Again touch wood it has been 1 day.


It posts properly once i reset once its fine and restarting is fine too. Dram and boot at 1.35 and soc at 1.15 does it. I havent tried prodt yet might alleviate more issues but an EC rewrite might fix it even more so im just waiting for the official bios with all the fixes in one lol. Im fine at 2933 and [email protected] under load.


----------



## y0bailey

BIOS 0003 has got me in a BIOS boot loop. I've got a PM in to ELMOR so I'm hoping he can get me squared away. I didn't check REFCLOCK 90, so this is on me. Anyone have any suggestions while I'm waiting to hear from ELMOR?

Basically, cleared CMOS, flashed 0003, and now I'm ending up in a "boot loop" (see videos below) in which it posts, I get a few flashing white cursors on a black screen, and then it ends up just jumping straight back into BIOS. This is while attempting to boot my OS, cannot get OS to load at all.

After a few failed attempts, CMOS clears, I then moved the LN2 jumper to "enabled." Same result. I have confirmed my boot M.2 drive is selected, etc.

Here are the 2 videos of the "BIOS BOOT LOOP." First video demonstrates the cursors, second is the on-mobo LCD display showing what cycles.

https://youtu.be/xvk6uDiVeAw (I cut this video a bit too short, at the end it basically goes to the BIOS screen again).
https://youtu.be/mhWBgsYGIZk


----------



## lordzed83

I have not been checking topic for 2 days but this new Memtest by W1zzard came out.
Its BETTER than Dos Memtest86 and windows HCI Memtest !!!!
Reason is... more stress on IMC. I passed 9 hours dos Memtest and 7 hours HCI Mamtest. And today after 20 or so minutes PC crashed while running this one. Bumped SoC by 1 tick and 1 hour Pass no problem









https://www.techpowerup.com/232536/techpowerup-announces-memtest64-test-memory-from-within-windows#comments


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> In that case, the ProcODT is likely still wrong but the workaround is downclocking sufficiently to get you through the POST process. I'd still tune ProcODT on a system like that, as the stability margin may be limited.


Hmm... 48 ended up being the only stable option for me on 0079 so I'll give that a shot when I get home. I just assumed that was normal behavior since I saw several others reporting the same after cutting power from the system.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I have not been checking topic for 2 days but this new Memtest by W1zzard came out.
> Its BETTER than Dos memtest86 and windows HCI Memtest !!!!
> Reason is... more stress on IMC. I passed 9 hours dos Memtest and 7 hours HCI Mamtest. And today after 20 or so minutes PC crashed while running this one. Bumped SoC by 1 tick and 1 hour Pass no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/232536/techpowerup-announces-memtest64-test-memory-from-within-windows#comments
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

One needs to use the right tool for the right job. DOS based Memtest has been irrelevant for several years now when testing for in-operating system memory stability. With the exception of cache-memory interaction having a minor influence on testing HCI tests the memory subsystem only. Experience in tuning and an understanding of the components will dictate which test needs to be used to uncover and correct any instability of the system.


----------



## bluej511

Curious as to who has fast boot enabled or disabled. Wondering if it will make a difference in my cold boot issue of it needing a reset once to boot up. Surprisingly changing the settings in BIOS. saving and restarting works fine haha.


----------



## elmor

*Beta software for P-state overclocking from OS*

Can set P0/P1/P2 frequency and voltage, and is able to loading settings at boot. Should work on W7/8/10 x64. If you're on W7 you might have to install .NET 4.0.

To install, just run the main executable AsusZenStates.exe and it should take care of it.

* If you're on an earlier AGESA than 1004, you need to enable HPET in order to change P0 ratio or your system might go bonkers.

ASUS ZenStates 0.2.2


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> *Beta software for P-state overclocking from OS*
> 
> Can set P0/P1/P2 frequency and voltage, and is able to loading settings at boot. Should work on W7/8/10 x64. If you're on W7 you might have to install .NET 4.0.
> 
> ASUS ZenStates v0.1


Wow, that came outa nowhere.

Might give this a go tonight.

Thanks for this.

Only thing really stopping me from using 4.0Ghz is not so much that'd it needs 1.42v, that's fine, it's the 1.49v I'd need to set in BIOS to get there. 1 failed boot and I'd have 1.7v blasted through my chip


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> *Beta software for P-state overclocking from OS*
> 
> Can set P0/P1/P2 frequency and voltage, and is able to loading settings at boot. Should work on W7/8/10 x64. If you're on W7 you might have to install .NET 4.0.
> 
> ASUS ZenStates v0.1


Cool, thx mate .. that was really unexpected.


----------



## badhairguy

@elmor

I'm having some trouble with my Pstate overclock when in combination with 120.4 bclk overclock I was wondering if you could shed some light. I know from reading that Pstates and bclk are compatible and I've verified that with a 112.4mhz bclk, but when I try to raise bclk to 120.4, my x33.25 multiplier resets to x30 and won't increase further no matter what I set FID to. Is there a limit to bclk overclock using pstates or something else I need to know? I've repeated the process several times and I always get the same result.

EDIT - 0082 bios


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> *Beta software for P-state overclocking from OS*
> 
> Can set P0/P1/P2 frequency and voltage, and is able to loading settings at boot. Should work on W7/8/10 x64. If you're on W7 you might have to install .NET 4.0.
> 
> To install, just run the main executable AsusZenStates.exe and it should take care of it.
> 
> ASUS ZenStates v0.1


This is great. How would we need to set things in bios for this to function?


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> *Beta software for P-state overclocking from OS*
> 
> Can set P0/P1/P2 frequency and voltage, and is able to loading settings at boot. Should work on W7/8/10 x64. If you're on W7 you might have to install .NET 4.0.
> 
> To install, just run the main executable AsusZenStates.exe and it should take care of it.
> 
> ASUS ZenStates v0.1


Beautiful app 

Just a note: on the first time running it installed the service, but failed to detect it afterwards. Running the app again worked fine.

Could you document the service interface, or have a simple command line version? This would be handy for some automated testing.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> *Beta software for P-state overclocking from OS*
> 
> Can set P0/P1/P2 frequency and voltage, and is able to loading settings at boot. Should work on W7/8/10 x64. If you're on W7 you might have to install .NET 4.0.
> 
> To install, just run the main executable AsusZenStates.exe and it should take care of it.
> 
> ASUS ZenStates v0.1


Very useful, thanks a bunch elmor!


----------



## SpecChum

Does it require a restart?

Could this be used for on-the fly turbo?


----------



## Crysis90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> *Beta software for P-state overclocking from OS*
> 
> Can set P0/P1/P2 frequency and voltage, and is able to loading settings at boot. Should work on W7/8/10 x64. If you're on W7 you might have to install .NET 4.0.
> 
> To install, just run the main executable AsusZenStates.exe and it should take care of it.
> 
> ASUS ZenStates v0.1


Nice.
But when will we see new official BIOSes?
Is there any chance that future BIOS will improve overclocking??
Thanks.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crysis90*
> 
> Nice.
> But when will we see new official BIOSes?
> Is there any chance that future BIOS will improve overclocking??
> Thanks.


Not sure why that matters. There are a plethora of bios options here in this thread.


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crysis90*
> 
> But when will we see new official BIOSes?


One day later than we were before you asked 

What are we up to now, +4? XD


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crysis90*
> 
> Nice.
> But when will we see new official BIOSes?
> Is there any chance that future BIOS will improve overclocking??
> Thanks.


The big May update will improve the ability to clock memory to 3200 and beyond. There is a definite chance that future updates will improve overclocking, but at this point, I wouldn't expect a clear yes or no answer. Keep in mind that there are two parts to this, you have AMD working to release AGESA updates, and those updates are then taken by motherboard makers and rolled into the BIOS releases we get from Asus. The 0079-0083 BIOS versions are based on AGESA 1.0.0.4a I believe. 1.0.0.5 is the one that many believe will "fix" the ability of most of us to run our memory at 3200MHz easily.

Keep in mind that a lot of overclocking is a function of the CPU itself, and then there is the connection from CPU to the rest of the system. BIOS updates can do only so much, and a new chipset or CPU would be needed to address certain limitations that MIGHT be holding things back.


----------



## Crysis90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> One day later than we were before you asked
> 
> What are we up to now, +4? XD


I lost the count. =D


----------



## jhmorpheus

I have an asus rog ch6 motherboard with bios 0083 and my ram only shows 2133 no matter what settings i change. Before i was able to get my ram to change. Any one have any idea why or what i can do to fix it? I even tried the automatic settings for ram in the bios. When i save and exit and then check to see if my ram changed, it still only shows 2133


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> One day later than we were before you asked
> 
> What are we up to now, +4? XD


With any luck, Elmor will figure out a way to delay the BIOS update ONLY for Crysis90 and not the rest of us.


----------



## Crysis90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> The big May update will improve the ability to clock memory to 3200 and beyond. There is a definite chance that future updates will improve overclocking, but at this point, I wouldn't expect a clear yes or no answer. Keep in mind that there are two parts to this, you have AMD working to release AGESA updates, and those updates are then taken by motherboard makers and rolled into the BIOS releases we get from Asus. The 0079-0083 BIOS versions are based on AGESA 1.0.0.4a I believe. 1.0.0.5 is the one that many believe will "fix" the ability of most of us to run our memory at 3200MHz easily.
> 
> Keep in mind that a lot of overclocking is a function of the CPU itself, and then there is the connection from CPU to the rest of the system. BIOS updates can do only so much, and a new chipset or CPU would be needed to address certain limitations that MIGHT be holding things back.


I can already set my Trident Z F4-3200C14D-16GTZ at 3600 Mhz CL13 via BCLK OC.
My question was related to CPU frequency OC.


----------



## serfeldon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> which led(s) is the 0d stuck with? white? green? or both?
> 
> Mine was both white & green, the culprit was the HDMI Cable, switched to a DVI cable & it booted up fine.


Because of your suggestion I decided, why not try switching to an HDMI cable from the DVI cable? It worked!! Weird that the DVI cable went just as I was playing around in the bios, But I guess weird things happen. You saved me from what was probably going to be a not fun experience with newegg or an RMA. Thank you!


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhmorpheus*
> 
> I have an asus rog ch6 motherboard with bios 0083 and my ram only shows 2133 no matter what settings i change. Before i was able to get my ram to change. Any one have any idea why or what i can do to fix it? I even tried the automatic settings for ram in the bios.


Go into the BIOS, aim for 2400 and after you save and reboot, go straight into the BIOS and verify if the memory is running at the 2400. 2133 will happen if you try to clock your memory and things were not stable. ProcODT setting(under advanced and the UMC if I remember correctly. I am at work at the moment). Also, make sure to change your retry attempts from 1 to 3 or 5(older BIOS versions were set to 5 by default, so if it took a couple of attempts to train memory, it would get there).


----------



## serfeldon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Ok will check.
> No I haven't heard anything like that. F9 then 0d or are you stuck at 0d with boot device LED on? You could try reseating the CPU as well.


Because of one of the users suggestion in this thread I decided to try switching to an HDMI cable from my DVI cable? That worked! I guess it was just a fluke I was adjusted fan curves when the DVI cable went bad. Anyways I am super happy I don't have to RMA!


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crysis90*
> 
> I can already set my Trident Z F4-3200C14D-16GTZ at 3600 Mhz CL13 via BCLK OC.
> My question was related to CPU frequency OC.


And I responded on that front as well. I am sure work is going on at AMD to let people get the most out of their Ryzen CPUs, but there are limits on what a BIOS update can do on its own.


----------



## XEKong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> *Beta software for P-state overclocking from OS*
> 
> Can set P0/P1/P2 frequency and voltage, and is able to loading settings at boot. Should work on W7/8/10 x64. If you're on W7 you might have to install .NET 4.0.
> 
> To install, just run the main executable AsusZenStates.exe and it should take care of it.
> 
> ASUS ZenStates v0.1


This looks fantastic. I can't wait to try it tonight. Hopefully Windows won't scream about it in the event viewer.


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> *Beta software for P-state overclocking from OS*
> 
> Can set P0/P1/P2 frequency and voltage, and is able to loading settings at boot. Should work on W7/8/10 x64. If you're on W7 you might have to install .NET 4.0.
> 
> To install, just run the main executable AsusZenStates.exe and it should take care of it.
> 
> ASUS ZenStates v0.1


Like that's cool and all, except p-state OC only barely works right now...


----------



## jhmorpheus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Go into the BIOS, aim for 2400 and after you save and reboot, go straight into the BIOS and verify if the memory is running at the 2400. 2133 will happen if you try to clock your memory and things were not stable. ProcODT setting(under advanced and the UMC if I remember correctly. I am at work at the moment). Also, make sure to change your retry attempts from 1 to 3 or 5(older BIOS versions were set to 5 by default, so if it took a couple of attempts to train memory, it would get there).


I looked an i can't find that procodt setting at all.


----------



## Crysis90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> but there are limits on what a BIOS update can do on its own.


Sure.
But mine was just a question.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> Beautiful app
> 
> Just a note: on the first time running it installed the service, but failed to detect it afterwards. Running the app again worked fine.
> 
> Could you document the service interface, or have a simple command line version? This would be handy for some automated testing.


Is there any chance this could be updated in the future to actually adjust the BIOS settings
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> *Beta software for P-state overclocking from OS*
> 
> Can set P0/P1/P2 frequency and voltage, and is able to loading settings at boot. Should work on W7/8/10 x64. If you're on W7 you might have to install .NET 4.0.
> 
> To install, just run the main executable AsusZenStates.exe and it should take care of it.
> 
> ASUS ZenStates v0.1


Is there a chance this can be used to set the BIOS settings for us at some point in the future(so it wouldn't need to be run except when we want to make adjustments from within Windows)?


----------



## digitalfrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> *Beta software for P-state overclocking from OS*
> 
> Can set P0/P1/P2 frequency and voltage, and is able to loading settings at boot. Should work on W7/8/10 x64. If you're on W7 you might have to install .NET 4.0.
> 
> To install, just run the main executable AsusZenStates.exe and it should take care of it.
> 
> ASUS ZenStates v0.1


I love you guys I'm so glad I bought this board.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhmorpheus*
> 
> I looked an i can't find that procodt setting at all.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhmorpheus*
> 
> I looked an i can't find that procodt setting at all.


Read this post from Elmor(from when 0079 came out):
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/7430#post_25993028


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> Like that's cool and all, except p-state OC only barely works right now...


What you mean? I'm running a 4.1GHz P0 and it works perfectly fine, and downclocks exactly as expected when not under load.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> *Beta software for P-state overclocking from OS*
> 
> Can set P0/P1/P2 frequency and voltage, and is able to loading settings at boot. Should work on W7/8/10 x64. If you're on W7 you might have to install .NET 4.0.
> 
> To install, just run the main executable AsusZenStates.exe and it should take care of it.
> 
> ASUS ZenStates v0.1


Very cool but will not install, tried being administrator as well. This is what comes up:

Installing AsusZsSrv ...

Unhandled Exception: System.InvalidOperationException: Exception occurred while initializing the installation:
System.IO.FileLoadException: Could not load file or assembly 'file:///C:\Users\noko\Downloads\ASUS ZenStates v0.1\AsusZsSrv.exe' or one of its dependencies. Operation is not supported. (Exception from HRESULT: 0x80131515).
at System.Configuration.Install.ManagedInstallerClass.InstallHelper(String[] args)
at AsusZsSrvMan.Program.Main(String[] args)


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> What you mean? I'm running a 4.1GHz P0 and it works perfectly fine, and downclocks exactly as expected when not under load.


Jesus...
Can you change the FID, DID and VID for any and all pstates?

No.. you can just change the FID for pstate 0. Go away.


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Very cool but will not install, tried being administrator as well. This is what comes up:
> 
> Installing AsusZsSrv ...
> 
> Unhandled Exception: System.InvalidOperationException: Exception occurred while initializing the installation:
> System.IO.FileLoadException: Could not load file or assembly 'file:///C:\Users\noko\Downloads\ASUS ZenStates v0.1\AsusZsSrv.exe' or one of its dependencies. Operation is not supported. (Exception from HRESULT: 0x80131515).
> at System.Configuration.Install.ManagedInstallerClass.InstallHelper(String[] args)
> at AsusZsSrvMan.Program.Main(String[] args)


Try installing the .NET framework 4.0
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> Jesus...
> Can you change the FID, DID and VID for any and all pstates?
> 
> No.. you can just change the FID for pstate 0. Go away.


You can change the VID of P0 now after boot, and they are fixing this on BIOS soon, stop being a crybaby.


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> You can change the VID of P0 now after boot, and they are fixing this on BIOS soon, stop being a crybaby.


Yes so my point remains this is a nice app and all, but pstate oc does not fully work yet in BIOS. You said it does. You are incorrect. Thanks.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> but pstate oc does not fully work yet *in BIOS*.


That's not what you whined about before. You said it barely works at all. This app gives people even more control.


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> That's not what you whined about before. You said it barely works at all. This app gives people even more control.


Well up until 1 hour ago the only place to do any pstate oc was the BIOS, so that's not implied? My bad, I'll be more descriptive when talking to people that aren't aware of long standing open issues with this motherboard...

also good to know that
Quote:


> Like that's cool and all, except p-state OC only barely works right now...


Is "whining"


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> *Beta software for P-state overclocking from OS*
> 
> Can set P0/P1/P2 frequency and voltage, and is able to loading settings at boot. Should work on W7/8/10 x64. If you're on W7 you might have to install .NET 4.0.
> 
> To install, just run the main executable AsusZenStates.exe and it should take care of it.
> 
> ASUS ZenStates v0.1


Beware messing with the VID.

I just tested this. First I made sure all my AMD advanced core options were auto, and my core voltage settings were back in auto.

Restarted, set my settings using asuszenstates.exe, including the necessary VID. System entered OC mode and started to behave extremely odd. Was getting whole system freezes, blank screens, gray screens, random logouts, etc.. Unfortunately I applied at start up, so I got those same symptoms repeatedly. I ended up loading system recovery from a USB drive and recovered to a restore point I just created before running it.

I'm back to my normal settings. I'll just wait for a new BIOS that makes sure P States are not lost when power is lost.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> Yes so my point remains this is a nice app and all, but pstate oc does not fully work yet in BIOS. You said it does. You are incorrect. Thanks.


That's exactly why we have this software.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Very cool but will not install, tried being administrator as well. This is what comes up:
> 
> Installing AsusZsSrv ...
> 
> Unhandled Exception: System.InvalidOperationException: Exception occurred while initializing the installation:
> System.IO.FileLoadException: Could not load file or assembly 'file:///C:\Users\noko\Downloads\ASUS ZenStates v0.1\AsusZsSrv.exe' or one of its dependencies. Operation is not supported. (Exception from HRESULT: 0x80131515).
> at System.Configuration.Install.ManagedInstallerClass.InstallHelper(String[] args)
> at AsusZsSrvMan.Program.Main(String[] args)


Which OS are you on?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Does it require a restart?
> 
> Could this be used for on-the fly turbo?


No restart needed. Works the same as P-state overclocking though BIOS.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Beware messing with the VID.
> 
> I just tested this. First I made sure all my AMD advanced core options were auto, and my core voltage settings were back in auto.
> 
> Restarted, set my settings using asuszenstates.exe, including the necessary VID. System entered OC mode and started to behave extremely odd. Was getting whole system freezes, blank screens, gray screens, random logouts, etc.. Unfortunately I applied at start up, so I got those same symptoms repeatedly. I ended up loading system recovery from a USB drive and recovered to a restore point I just created before running it.
> 
> I'm back to my normal settings. I'll just wait for a new BIOS that makes sure P States are not lost when power is lost.


It's probably because the ratio is changed while in the OS, you need HPET enabled to use this if not on AGESA 1004a or newer (BIOS 0079/0081/0082/0083). That's the same criteria as Ryzen Master. An alternative is to set same ratios in AMD CBS, and only use this software for voltage.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> false
> It's probably because the ratio is changed while in the OS, you need HPET enabled to use this if not on AGEAS 1004a or newer (BIOS 0079/0081/0082/0083). That's the same criteria as Ryzen Master.


I'm on 0079.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Very cool but will not install, tried being administrator as well. This is what comes up:
> 
> Installing AsusZsSrv ...
> 
> Unhandled Exception: System.InvalidOperationException: Exception occurred while initializing the installation:
> System.IO.FileLoadException: Could not load file or assembly 'file:///C:\Users\noko\Downloads\ASUS ZenStates v0.1\AsusZsSrv.exe' or one of its dependencies. Operation is not supported. (Exception from HRESULT: 0x80131515).
> at System.Configuration.Install.ManagedInstallerClass.InstallHelper(String[] args)
> at AsusZsSrvMan.Program.Main(String[] args)


Ok I was able to install, had to install the service first before installing program. After install same session Win 10 Creators Edition it worked. Voltages and P0 as well as P2, didn't try P1.

I accepted to automatically start at startup and to be placed in system tray.

Upon restart I was stuck on the bios screen to use Del or F1, hitting Del or F1 did not do anything. I then turned off the computer (not power down) and upon restart it cycled 5 times before I saw the bios screen, this time it had F2 to configure. I went into the bios and loaded optimize defaults.

Upon restart I was able to sign into Windows except the screen (both, have two monitors) kept on flashing util they went black. Restarted several times trying to get to the task manager to kill the program before it started but was unsuccessful.

Did a safeboot, disabled program as well as uninstalled the program in safemode (which worked) - Restarted without issue.

So it did work on controlling the PStates just some rather funky stuff happen upon restart. This is with bios 81.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> I'm on 0079.


Hmm ok, then enabling HPET should solve it. Or set ratios from AMD CBS and voltages in OS.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Ok I was able to install, had to install the service first before installing program. After install same session Win 10 Creators Edition it worked. Voltages and P0 as well as P2, didn't try P1.
> 
> I accepted to automatically start at startup and to be placed in system tray.
> 
> Upon restart I was stuck on the bios screen to use Del or F1, hitting Del or F1 did not do anything. I then turned off the computer (not power down) and upon restart it cycled 5 times before I saw the bios screen, this time it had F2 to configure. I went into the bios and loaded optimize defaults.
> 
> Upon restart I was able to sign into Windows except the screen (both, have two monitors) kept on flashing util they went black. Restarted several times trying to get to the task manager before program started but was unsuccessful.
> 
> Did a safeboot, disabled program as well as uninstalled the program in safemode (which worked) - Restarted without issue.
> 
> So it did work on controlling the PStates just some rather funky stuff happen upon restart. This is with bios 81.


Same as above, you probably need to enable HPET.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Hmm ok, then enabling HPET should solve it. Or set ratios from AMD CBS and voltages in OS.
> Same as above, you probably need to enable HPET.


Will try that later, plus I think I will let someone else have some fun this time







. Thanks


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> That's exactly why we have this software.


Unfortunately that does not help me and the rest of the Linux users.

Would you have access to the "BIOS and Kernel Developer's Guide'? Or know who might?


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> That's not what you whined about before. You said it barely works at all. This app gives people even more control.
> 
> 
> 
> Well up until 1 hour ago the only place to do any pstate oc was the BIOS, so that's not implied? My bad, I'll be more descriptive when talking to people that aren't aware of long standing open issues with this motherboard...
> 
> also good to know that
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Like that's cool and all, except p-state OC only barely works right now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is "whining"
Click to expand...

Before an hour doesn't matter because you were commenting on the app's value.

Im very well aware of the issues. In fact I've helped bring attention so many of them. Many of us have been pstate overclocking on the C6H before you knew it was even possible.

You're toxic to communities like this. Elmor and others work their butts off to make this one of the best boards, if not the best, and people like you are dismissive of that work.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> Unfortunately that does not help me and the rest of the Linux users.
> 
> Would you have access to the "BIOS and Kernel Developer's Guide'? Or know who might?


I think the point is that this program is a stop-gap measure until this stuff is added to the BIOS. With AGESA 1.0.0.5 being a huge priority, the BIOS team is probably focused on getting the super-critical stuff working in BIOS. P-states will be added soon enough. Once the stuff that is important to 99 percent of those buying the board is taken care of, the stuff that 50 percent and 30 percent of the customers want will be put in.


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Before an hour doesn't matter because you were commenting on the app's value.
> 
> Im very well aware of the issues. In fact I've helped bring attention so many of them. Many of us have been pstate overclocking on the C6H before you knew it was even possible.
> 
> You're toxic to communities like this. Elmor and others work their butts off to make this one of the best boards, if not the best, and people like you are dismissive of that work.


It's funny how you keep changing your story. First it was an issue because I didn't say it was explicitly pstates "in BIOS" were not functioning.
Now I'm toxic to the community because... I don't kiss ass enough?

The app is 100% useless to me and anyone else not using windows as I commented in my reply directly to Elmor. Him and the team behind the scenes are the reason that most people buy Asus, that doesn't mean everything that he puts out is gold, nor that one can't point out shortcomings (which he acknowledged many times).

Don't cry, it will be okay.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> I think the point is that this program is a stop-gap measure until this stuff is added to the BIOS. With AGESA 1.0.0.5 being a huge priority, the BIOS team is probably focused on getting the super-critical stuff working in BIOS. P-states will be added soon enough. Once the stuff that is important to 99 percent of those buying the board is taken care of, the stuff that 50 percent and 30 percent of the customers want will be put in.


Yep that does seem to be the case, I agree.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> Unfortunately that does not help me and the rest of the Linux users.
> 
> Would you have access to the "BIOS and Kernel Developer's Guide'? Or know who might?


This is mostly AMD area of the bios and work, so the answer would be, I do believe AMD. ASUS is doing some extraordinary stuff here and very Cool! The program does work getting pass AMD's issues on exposing PStates.


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> Unfortunately that does not help me and the rest of the Linux users.


Which situation you have that can't be solved by keeping the P0 VID unchanged, using vCore offset to set the proper vCore for P0 and setting P1/P2 as you will?

Sure it's a lot messier to configure it that way than to just set the proper values, but the final result is the same.


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> This is mostly AMD area of the bios and work, so the answer would be, I do believe AMD. ASUS is doing some extraordinary stuff here and very Cool! The program does work getting pass AMD's issues on exposing PStates.


I'm not sure who sets what so I just ask the single point of contact that we have. If it's AMDs fault then ASUS can't fix it until next AGESA, which isn't what I've understood thus far.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> Which situation you have that can't be solved by keeping the P0 VID unchanged, using vCore offset to set the proper vCore for P0 and setting P1/P2 as you will?
> 
> Sure it's a lot messier to configure it that way than to just set the proper values, but the final result is the same.


Well, it's not _the same_ but it is close, granted. That's another workaround though, and not the correctly functioning pstate settings. Changing settings in P1/P2 has issues as well.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> Which situation you have that can't be solved by keeping the P0 VID unchanged, using vCore offset to set the proper vCore for P0 and setting P1/P2 as you will?
> 
> Sure it's a lot messier to configure it that way than to just set the proper values, but the final result is the same.


That works for us well in Windows but he is using Linux, is he saying that does not work in Linux? Plus isn't it better to get something that is useful to as many folks as possible which in this case would be Window users and of course Linux users also if possible. My two cents.


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> That works for us well in Windows but he is using Linux, is he saying that does not work in Linux? Plus isn't it better to get something that is useful to as many folks as possible which in this case would be Window users and of course Linux users also if possible. My two cents.


I agree, as I said initially.. It's a great app and all BUT... It doesn't help out anyone using only BIOS pstate OC.
It's better than nothing for people with windows, but still nothing for everyone else.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> It's funny how you keep changing your story. First it was an issue because I didn't say it was explicitly pstates "in BIOS" were not functioning.
> Now I'm toxic to the community because... I don't kiss ass enough?
> 
> The app is 100% useless to me and anyone else not using windows as I commented in my reply directly to Elmor. Him and the team behind the scenes are the reason that most people buy Asus, that doesn't mean everything that he puts out is gold, nor that one can't point out shortcomings (which he acknowledged many times).
> 
> Don't cry, it will be okay.


Elmor posts a utility to help those in the community, and you complain because you personally are not getting a benefit from it. Don't expect them to go out and make a Linux version. As I said in my last post, these features will be added to the BIOS as soon as it makes sense to do so. If being hostile and antagonistic toward the Asus employees drives them to not post, then YOU are partially responsible for that, and THAT is what is toxic.

This is NOT an Asus forum, they are not obligated to do a single thing here, and they sure as hell don't deserve to get grief for doing more than their job actually expects them to do. When it comes to this sort of thing, it isn't always about what you say, it is how you say it. Asking if/when this stuff would be added to the BIOS is fine, but being demanding that because Linux doesn't get this program is what sets a negative tone.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> *Beta software for P-state overclocking from OS*
> 
> Can set P0/P1/P2 frequency and voltage, and is able to loading settings at boot. Should work on W7/8/10 x64. If you're on W7 you might have to install .NET 4.0.
> 
> To install, just run the main executable AsusZenStates.exe and it should take care of it. *It's required to enable HPET or your system might act strange.
> 
> ASUS ZenStates v0.1


Can someone add this to the op?


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> I'm not sure who sets what so I just ask the single point of contact that we have. If it's AMDs fault then ASUS can't fix it until next AGESA, which isn't what I've understood thus far.
> Well, it's not _the same_ but it is close, granted. That's another workaround though, and not the correctly functioning pstate settings. Changing settings in P1/P2 has issues as well.


AMD CBS is AMD stuff, ASUS to get stuff not working has to work around it, add functions/features etc. So for PStates not working 100%, look at AMD. There is no other motherboard I know of that has it working 100% and if they are working pretty much does the offset voltages as well for P0.


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> Well, it's not _the same_ but it is close, granted. That's another workaround though, and not the correctly functioning pstate settings. Changing settings in P1/P2 has issues as well.


Which issues, care to point any? They work fine here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> That works for us well in Windows but he is using Linux, is he saying that does not work in Linux? Plus isn't it better to get something that is useful to as many folks as possible which in this case would be Window users and of course Linux users also if possible. My two cents.


It works in Linux fine as well, it's just the ZenStates app that doesn't.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> I agree, as I said initially.. It's a great app and all BUT... It doesn't help out anyone using only BIOS pstate OC.
> It's better than nothing for people with windows, but still nothing for everyone else.


If was asus I'd tell you to just stop buying products so you could quit crapping. Gripping over officially supported stuff that isn't working is one thing, gripping over extras is just ridiculous. Talk about self entitlement.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Can someone add this to the op?


That would be Elmor....not a bad idea for this to be added to the OP, but we shall see. Elmor may want to get more feedback before it goes "up top".


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Elmor posts a utility to help those in the community, and you complain because you personally are not getting a benefit from it. Don't expect them to go out and make a Linux version. As I said in my last post, these features will be added to the BIOS as soon as it makes sense to do so. If being hostile and antagonistic toward the Asus employees drives them to not post, then YOU are partially responsible for that, and THAT is what is toxic.
> 
> This is NOT an Asus forum, they are not obligated to do a single thing here, and they sure as hell don't deserve to get grief for doing more than their job actually expects them to do. When it comes to this sort of thing, it isn't always about what you say, it is how you say it. Asking if/when this stuff would be added to the BIOS is fine, but being demanding that because Linux doesn't get this program is what sets a negative tone.


It's funny interacting with Windows users.

You're making a lot of assumptions, most of which are false.
Quote:


> you complain because you personally are not getting a benefit from it


No I'm complaining because the underlying issue of the pstate OC in BIOS still does not work.
Quote:


> Don't expect them to go out and make a Linux version


That's not how the Linux community works. No Linux user wants some one-off proprietary app. If ASUS were to open source the spec for the interface that lets the app set those settings, then the community could definitely write very simple shell scripts to fill the gap itself.
Quote:


> As I said in my last post, these features will be added to the BIOS as soon as it makes sense to do so.


As I said in my response to your last post, I agree.
Quote:


> If being hostile and antagonistic toward the Asus employees drives them to not post, then YOU are partially responsible for that, and THAT is what is toxic.


I appreciate you making up hypothetical situations, but Elmor already replied directly to my post... Soo yeahh cool story. Where is the hostility exactly?
Quote:


> Asking if/when this stuff would be added to the BIOS is fine, but being demanding that because Linux doesn't get this program is what sets a negative tone.


I didn't demand a single thing.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> Which issues, care to point any? They work fine here.
> It works in Linux fine as well, it's just the ZenStates app that doesn't.


Ok that is good to know.

App is rather kickass and most definitely wanted. Adding profiles to it would be rather awesome. I would have some with very low power settings for 24/7 rendering type scenario. It could be very useful for configuring a machine for different type of workloads on the fly. Fast for games, low power/quiet for long sessions of rendering etc.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> It's funny interacting with Windows users.
> 
> You're making a lot of assumptions, most of which are false.
> No I'm complaining because the underlying issue of the pstate OC in BIOS still does not work.
> That's not how the Linux community works. No Linux user wants some one-off proprietary app. If ASUS were to open source the spec for the interface that lets the app set those settings, then the community could definitely write very simple shell scripts to fill the gap itself.
> As I said in my response to your last post, I agree.
> I appreciate you making up hypothetical situations, but Elmor already replied directly to my post... Soo yeahh cool story. Where is the hostility exactly?
> I didn't demand a single thing.


Yes the bios for all AMD motherboards that will support Pstate customization would be very nice if it worked 100% - Agreed - for everyone.

The app goes beyond a set configuration - it can be changed on the fly and is more useful than just a bios configuration. I would think any interestested Linux developer would work with ASUS to port or build something like this for Linux or at least ask. I am sure plenty of Linux developers would be willing to work with ASUS.


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> No I'm complaining because the underlying issue of the pstate OC in BIOS still does not work.


Actually, I didn't want to get involved in this rant, but now I've to clarify something.

Pstate OC in BIOS is working!

You can set the FIDs of p0, p1 and p2. And you can also set the VIDs of p1 and p2.

The *only* thing that doesn't work at the moment, is setting the VID of p0. But this you can fix by using Vcore offset and lowering the VID of p1 and p2 accordingly.

It's all there, it's all working, just a little bit more tricky.


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Yes the bios for all AMD motherboards that will support Pstate customization would be very nice if it worked 100% - Agreed - for everyone.
> 
> The app goes beyond a set configuration - it can be changed on the fly and is more useful than just a bios configuration. I would think any interestested Linux developer would work with ASUS to port or build something like this for Linux or at least ask. I am sure plenty of Linux developers would be willing to work with ASUS.


Yes... Hi Linux developer here... You mean they could ask ASUS for a developer guide that they usually release like I did here?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> Actually, I didn't want to get involved in this rant, but now I've to clarify something.
> 
> Pstate OC in BIOS is working!
> 
> You can set the FIDs of p0, p1 and p2. And you can also set the VIDs of p1 and p2.
> 
> The *only* thing that doesn't work at the moment, is setting the VID of p0. But this you can fix by using Vcore offset and lowering the VID of p1 and p2 accordingly.
> 
> It's all there, it's all working, just a little bit more tricky.


Thanks, I was having issues with P1/P2 as well but I haven't tried again on 0081. Will do.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> Yes... Hi Linux developer here... You mean they could ask ASUS for a developer guide that they usually release like I did here?
> Thanks, I was having issues with P1/P2 as well but I haven't tried again on 0081. Will do.


I would also consider if that would also rapidly change due to AGESA microcode changes. A fixed guide would probably be very limited in duration at this time in other words. All I saying is any interested developer needs to contact ASUS who can just point blank say no or maybe say yes.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> Actually, I didn't want to get involved in this rant, but now I've to clarify something.
> 
> Pstate OC in BIOS is working!
> 
> You can set the FIDs of p0, p1 and p2. And you can also set the VIDs of p1 and p2.
> 
> The *only* thing that doesn't work at the moment, is setting the VID of p0. But this you can fix by using Vcore offset and lowering the VID of p1 and p2 accordingly.
> 
> It's all there, it's all working, just a little bit more tricky.


It's all working until you have a failed post = 1.5V or more.

Not laying it on Asus and not saying AMD are being better.

I'm with @jugs.

I would like PState working fully. I have posted reddit thread I could not note members from here even bothering to come and support thread with upvote or comment. @madweazl is the only member from here I recognize who came there.

I have also mentioned/tagged AMD_Matt / @LtMatt in an attempt to get feedback to him so someone on AMD side can say hey look sort out this issue.

I also plan to do a thread on AMD Community forum, again I will link here and Ryzen owners thread and hope members will post something to support thread.

I'm total windows user.

But I literally like to do all OC via bios, may that be CPU/GPU. It is a rare occasion for me to use OC SW. This is literally why I spent so much time on Hawaii/Fiji bios mod.


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Hmm ok, then enabling HPET should solve it. Or set ratios from AMD CBS and voltages in OS.
> Same as above, you probably need to enable HPET.


Having HPET enabled kills performance in some games. I don't recommend it.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> Having HPET enabled kills performance in some games. I don't recommend it.


How can you disable it in the first place? I haven't looked too much into the bios yet but I haven't seen a setting for that specifically.


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> How can you disable it in the first place? I haven't looked too much into the bios yet but I haven't seen a setting for that specifically.


It's not a BIOS setting, it's a windows setting.

See here


----------



## kaseki

*G.Skill DDR4 physical limitation check for Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4 cooler in Nanoxia Project S case:*

In order to be sure that one of the successful OC RAM memory boards would fit my configuration, I had to obtain the case, C6H, and D15 assemblies to check. Note that the Project S is an HTPC horizontal case with a roll out tray, and the cooler has a front and back fin assembly with the ability to operate with a single central fan or with a central and front fan. (Front is in case coordinates and is the inlet side for air flow.) Published specifications are:

Case clearance height, CPU to case cover: 170 mm
D15 cool height (above CPU): 165 mm
Front (140-mm) fan clearance above board: 32 mm
Front fin cutout clearance above CPU: 65 mm
Trident Z height: 44 mm*
FlareX height: 40 mm*
*presumably above interior base of DRAM socket

At first glance, one may see from the specifications that the front fan interferes with the RAM. If this fan is removed, essentially creating an NH-D15S SE-AM4, there is plenty of room. But what about other fan configurations?

Measurement of RAM clearance with a 120-mm fan at the front, aligned with the top of the cooler heat pipes, yields approximately 50-mm to the base of the RAM socket, so this would work with the two DRAM types, although removal of the fan before removal of the RAM would be best. (A 120-mm fan will not directly cool the outer regions of the fins.)

At the rear of the cooler there are 2.5-inches of clearance to the case tray back. The case is provided with a 120-mm x 1-inch case fan mounted in this location, not quite axially aligned with the cooler. Adding a 120-mm fan to the cooler rear is physically possible, but requires removal of the carbon fiber (?) ROG decoration cover over the I/O array for best alignment. Potential air disturbances between the fans is a consideration. Use of a 120-mm fan on the cooler rear with no case fan in that location is also possible, but seems unlikely to provide a significant benefit.

tl;dr: I conclude that use of both AM4-tailored FlareX and Intel-tailored TridentZ DRAM are feasible from a physical clearance point of view.

*Some comments on case fan configuration:*

The Nanoxia Project S case has apertures for six 120-mm fans and two 140-mm fans. All fans can push into or pull from removable filters. In addition, one's GPU will reject a certain amount of air through the back, and the PSU will also. For my purposes, between Ryzen 7 1800X and (not yet acquired) 1080Ti, I have decided to configure the fans somewhat differently from the suggested scheme in the case directions.

I have the five side case fans and two front case fans all pushing air into the case, drawing outside air through their respective filters (which I am reasonably sure will significantly reduce their flow rate). At 12V, the Nanoxia fans operate at low RPM, and are effectively silent. This fan configuration should produce a positive case pressure. The remaining lonely rear fan (with its filter removed) will push case air outward, aided by the PSU, GPU, leaks, and the controlled leakage from some number of PCI slot blanks that I will remove to assure maximum release of the GPU heated air while keeping the case pressure slightly positive. It will be a while before I can test this.

*GPU clearance:*

This case has enormous room for GPU length, and I'm not aware of any GPU candidates pushing 170 mm of height. There is, however, a potential clearance conflict between the Noctua fins and the GPU. DS15 fin distance from the center of the CPU is 75 mm. The distance from the center of the CPU socket and the center of the first X16 PCIe socket is about 85 mm. Hence, the distance from the PCIe board and the back of the GPU board cover cannot be greater than 1 cm to use that slot with the DS15.

This may be difficult to confirm from available GPU information. For example, the ROG-STRIX-GTX1080TI-O11G-GAMING has a fantastic web page, and a specifications page, but I was unable to find a drawing with this dimension. Photographs, however, suggest that the backplate is less than a fifth the GPU width of 5.25 cm from its circuit board, so the unit should fit.

The closer PCIe4_1 slot, however, will be significantly constrained in allowable PCIe board height as it is under the cooler fins and heat pipes.

Hope this helps someone.

kas


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> How can you disable it in the first place? I haven't looked too much into the bios yet but I haven't seen a setting for that specifically.


There's no UEFI option for it that I've seen. You don't need to disable it in the UEFI you just need to make sure that it's not being forced on in Windows.
The old version of Ryzen Master required this and included a batch file that would set it up.
To disable it, enter this into an elevated command prompt/powershell:

Code:



Code:


bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock


----------



## hotstocks

Question for @Chew: Assuming I can run up to 117 BCLK with 16-16-16-36 memory, so up to 3430mhz, it doesn't seem any faster than just regular 3200mhz at 14-14-14-36. You said there were certain straps or bclks that were worse timings when you went higher. So my question is, between 100 and 117 BCLK, what is the fastest/tightest timing BCLK I should shoot for? Is it 106, 113, 117, 120? You get my point, I want to know a few of the best BCLK values to try to hit for fastest memory. Thanks


----------



## Clukos

Nice, thank you both









By the way, I did boot at 4.0GHz with 1.352 load voltage (1.36 vcore + LLC1)









It runs in games and light benchmarks but crashes with cinebench. I'm thermal limited at this point so I'll have to wait until i get a better cpu cooler to push this further. Seems good enough so far.


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Nice, thank you both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I did boot at 4.0GHz with 1.352 load voltage (1.36 vcore + LLC1)
> 
> It runs in games and light benchmarks but crashes with cinebench. I'm thermal limited at this point so I'll have to wait until i get a better cpu cooler to push this further. Seems good enough so far.


Sounds about right. Unfortunately the voltage difference between bootable, usable and stable is huge.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> Unfortunately that does not help me and the rest of the Linux users.
> 
> Would you have access to the "BIOS and Kernel Developer's Guide'? Or know who might?


If you or someone else is up to coding a Linux version, I can help provide info on how to do it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> That would be Elmor....not a bad idea for this to be added to the OP, but we shall see. Elmor may want to get more feedback before it goes "up top".


Yeah let's have some more feedback first, seems to be a bit buggy trying to install the service. I thought AGESA 1004a would have fixed the realtime ratio changes since Ryzen Master works now, but seems they implemented some kind of workaround rather than fix the initial issue. Will try to look into this. Anyhow, you can still use this application without HPET if you don't change the P0 ratio in the OS.


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> If you or someone else is up to coding a Linux version, I can help provide info on how to do it.


Absolutely, please!


----------



## gupsterg

Just extra info on my stance with OC SW.

I installed Ryzen Master once to see if it showed anything I needed, like a stock VID or something so members sharing data for Ryzen DB could use it to say hey my CPU is x VID. It did not fulfill this. Did it show me anything extra regarding RAM timings or something relating to "Data Fabric". It did not fulfill this. Asus MemTweakIt did so is still part of my OS, but nor in the past have I used to adjust anything and nor do I see me using it in the future. It only serves as a viewer for screenies, etc.

The RM use was done on the same W7 load as using Aura. As said before OS was wiped and never used on next OS install.

I have never used AISuite on M7R or C6H.

As all I what is UEFI/BIOS setup as I want.

Monitoring for me is only HWiNFO in the main. I only use MSI AB for i2c meddling on GPU / logging graphs of data I may want, as sometimes the visual data representation is better for a purpose I may want.

So I have zero experience on what issues there could be with using "platform" OC SW. But why I stay clear of it, it's one more thing that could reset/have an issue. And I have seen on numerous occasions with GPUs when users say oh this happened or glitches. Only recently in Fiji bios mod/owners thread a few stated HBM OC not working with x OC SW / driver. Me no issues regardless of which driver as it's all set by ROM for ~1yr+.

OC via ROM is it for me, nothing else comes even close to it IMO.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> How can you disable it in the first place? I haven't looked too much into the bios yet but I haven't seen a setting for that specifically.


It's off by default you want to turn it on.

Following commands in administrative command prompt / powershell. Best way is to type PowerShell in Taskbar, when Powershell is listed right click and Run as Administrator.

*Check HPET status:*

bcdedit /enum
Look for useplatformclock Yes near the bottom

*Enable HPET:*

bcdedit /set useplatformclock true

*Disable HPET:*

bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock
Edit: requires reboot after changing. That is about it.


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> If you or someone else is up to coding a Linux version, I can help provide info on how to do it.


Sign me up as well


----------



## dorbot

Hmmm. I have enabled HPET using the command line "bcedit /set useplatformclock true", the "useplatformclock" = yes when issuing the command "bcedit /enum".
The QueryPerformanceFrequency given by the WinTimerTester program is now 14.31818 MHz , up from about 3.5MHZ before I turned on the HPET.
I am on WIndows 10 Creators update and of course attempting to install .NET 4 aborts because it is part of the OS.
Bios is 0003 with all stock settings apart from fans and 3200 strap with DRAM @ 1.35v and SoC @1.1v. with CL14 timings.

However when I try to install AsusZenStates I get a small window stating "Error installing service"

Not sure what to try now. Any Ideas anyone? What have I missed?

edit.
Aah just reread that Elmor has noticed some folk are having trouble with installing the service. Jeeez, this threat moves so fast and I type slowly, lol.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Hmmm. I have enabled HPET using the command line "bcedit /set useplatformclock true", the "useplatformclock" = yes when issuing the command "bcedit /enum".
> The QueryPerformanceFrequency given by the WinTimerTester program is now 14.31818 MHz , up from about 3.5MHZ before I turned on the HPET.
> I am on WIndows 10 Creators update and of course attempting to install .NET 4 aborts because it is part of the OS.
> Bios is 0003 with all stock settings apart from fans and 3200 strap with DRAM @ 1.35v and SoC @1.1v. with CL14 timings.
> 
> However when I try to install AsusZenStates I get a small window stating "Error installing service"
> 
> Not sure what to try now. Any Ideas anyone? What have I missed?
> 
> edit.
> Aah just reread that Elmor has noticed some folk are having trouble with installing the service. Jeeez, this threat moves so fast and I type slowly, lol.


Can you try to install it manually using AsusZsSrvMan.exe /install? Sounds like a privilege issue.


----------



## dorbot

ok , wait 1.


----------



## gupsterg

@kaseki

NH-D15 on C6H with F4-3200C14-8GTZ , image courtesy of @Serchio.



@lordzed83

TPU MemTest64 same settings as ~6hrs/1000% HCI MemTest and HCI was ~14GB load where as TMT64 is ~15GB so far passed ~1.75hrs.


----------



## Benus74

Wow, being away from the forum for 2 days and got 500+ messages to read !!! guys calm down... I can't keep up here









So here is where I think I left off








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Benus74
> 
> Post 10061 I said *ignore the red box in image*, that is motherboard temp sensor, that sensor was confirmed to me by Elmor.
> 
> PCH is under red heatsink outlined in below image.
> 
> 
> 
> I can not confirm if PCH has internal temp sensor or one placed on mobo at close proximity, only @elmor, @[email protected], @Praz or another more experienced person may confirm for us.
> 
> I only know where PCH is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Oups







I think I've forgot to read that part







and seeing that red box was just claiming: I'm your PCH diode









So yeah, I should have read twice, but as @[email protected] confirmed in the asus forum, this PCH temp is just normal:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> That temp is normal for a PCH.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Two of us have found that setting ProcODT to the correct value for the memory config solves a lot of POST issues. One just needs some patience to tune it.


@[email protected] do you think there could be a way to measure the correct *ProcODT* on my mobo using a DMM?
I know that you have to do some tweaking and long testing, but as this is a resistor value, I thought that maybe by measuring voltage and amperes at some precise points on the mobo I could then find the correct value







(the famous Ohm's law: R = V / I)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> K will give it a shot tonight. Thanks for the reply.


I've also got a 8*4 kit, so I'll be playing with this over the week-end as well.
Maybe with all of us playing with this we'll get some good stats and results









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Most of my stories are lulus I've committed myself. I may share them somewhere at some point (have thought about it many times), but now is not a good time - we're trying to promote testing of a new UEFI build and trying to appear that we have a semblance of understanding the basics....capeesh?


Like seeing a MOBO committing Sudoku?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> - shutdown PC via OS
> - mains still active to PSU
> 
> I will have borked boot only on 3200MHz intermittently. Each time I use 2933MHz I have not had one. Tried plenty of ROMs, ProcODT, VBOOT/VDIMM, SOC, etc, etc ...
> 
> Can not be bothered now ...
> 
> Happy with using "Sleep". I see ~4.0W from wall plug meter with shutdown as highlighted above, "Sleep" is ~5.0W. For the sake of my sanity and getting back to normal PC usage without being in UEFI all the time I can live with ~1.0W power usage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> +rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I'd be happy with 3.9GHz @ 1.319V, defo better chip than mine, 3.8GHz is a tad higher for me than your OC. Yeah 4.0GHz is bench stable for me, using 3.9GHz voltage offset of +250mV = ~1.44V CPU Core Voltage (SVI TFN).
> 
> I wonder how @Benus74 is getting on with his R7 1700?


I've been running on 3.9GHz for a few days at +0.18750 and it's been quiet stable I'd say, the only issues I've had was with my memory running at 3200Mhz, it was giving me random boot issues, and some time 3E code right after a reboot going from linux to windows.
So for now I've been putting my memory back to 2666Mhz and it's been very stable so far, no crash, no reboot issue, no cold boot issue (even though I never let my PC go cold as I'm folding over night







)

I'll have to test the new BIOS and some ProcODT settings to see if it helps with my memory OC, but so far I was only able to run 3200MHz with released timings (using 20-20-20-48-78 2T) and DRAM voltage of 1.35V.
Even though the timings were released a lot I could see day to day improvement in my work








I'm a java developer and I work on a very large system with a maven build containing 831 modules (as of today), and when compiling the project using -T16 (to use 16 threads) then it takes 1m6s with the 32000 mem, and 1m18s when running at 2666Mhz with 16-16-16-39-63-2T.

So even if the timings/speed ratio is very similar it does play a lot when doing computational intensive operations like compiling code, 15% increase is really a lot to me









And for me this is the best measure I have to know if the OC is worth it or not, as I'm doing this many times a day








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Yea I did that but I didn't see it down clocking.


I've had the same issue and the problem was the windows power plan provided by AMD was keeping my CPU at top speed.
Thanks to the help from @gupsterg I've been able to solve this with this trick:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> @gupsterg This made the trick, I've opened the power settings in windows and my *Minimum processor state* was set to *90%*, but yours is *5%*.
> Changed mine to 5% as well, and tadaam, my CPU is now switching to 1.5Ghz on Idle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help


But I think you've found your solution for that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> Yes... Hi Linux developer here... You mean they could ask ASUS for a developer guide that they usually release like I did here?
> Thanks, I was having issues with P1/P2 as well but I haven't tried again on 0081. Will do.


What... at least 2 Linux users here !!?









I'm not sure I'll try the asus tool as I'd like all my OC done through the BIOS so I can benefit from it during most of my time when working in Linux.
For me Windows is just useful in the evenings to do some gaming.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> If you or someone else is up to coding a Linux version, I can help provide info on how to do it.
> Yeah let's have some more feedback first, seems to be a bit buggy trying to install the service. I thought AGESA 1004a would have fixed the realtime ratio changes since Ryzen Master works now, but seems they implemented some kind of workaround rather than fix the initial issue. Will try to look into this. Anyhow, you can still use this application without HPET if you don't change the P0 ratio in the OS.


Same here... I'd be happy to get access to the doc.

I'll do some ProcODT testing, I'd love to get my memory back at 3200MHz and getting stable with lower latency, but I knew that 8*4 kits were going to be harder to get working... but I like challenges









(or maybe start coding some linux tool if we get some nice API







)


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @kaseki
> 
> NH-D15 on C6H with F4-3200C14-8GTZ , image courtesy of @Serchio.


Thanks (& rep).

I see you are also using a 120-mm over the RAM. I would wonder at the possible flow interference between the 120mm on the DS15 front and the, er, spare Noctua 140-mm fan cooling the hard drive area.

Would you mind specifying the 120-mm fan you have at the rear of the case; it looks like a Noctua product.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can you try to install it manually using AsusZsSrvMan.exe /install? Sounds like a privilege issue.


Powershell said use ".\" preceding the command due to not being allowed to run it in this location. Normal elevated command prompt (not Powershell) from a folder in the root of C\: does not require the ".\" but gives an identical error to the one below.
Ok in an elevated powershell I get..

C:\users\me\desktop\zenstates> .\asuszssrvman.exe /install
Installing AsusZsSrv ...

Unhandled Exception: System.InvalidOperationException: Exception occurred while initializing the installation:
System.IO.FileLoadException: Could not load file or assembly 'file:///C:\users\me\desktop\zenstates\AsusZsSrv.exe' or one of its depen
dencies. Operation is not supported. (Exception from HRESULT: 0x80131515).
at System.Configuration.Install.ManagedInstallerClass.InstallHelper(String[] args)
at AsusZsSrvMan.Program.Main(String[] args)

Very illuminating I'm sure, lol.


----------



## geoxile

Restarted my PC and panicked when it wouldn't boot windows. Turned out the motherboard randomly placed my game SSD as the #1 boot disk...

On a related note, has there been any mention whether the failed boot behavior will be improved so offset vcore doesn't result in >1.5V after a failed boot?


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> It's funny interacting with Windows users.


I run Linux in addition to Windows, I actually prefer it. Despite my preference, though, I don't expect it to be supported(directly or through opening up the code). The unfortunate reality is that there's currently little money to be made by companies at the consumer level with Linux, all the money is in enterprise solutions and support.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> @[email protected] do you think there could be a way to measure the correct *ProcODT* on my mobo using a DMM?
> I know that you have to do some tweaking and long testing, but as this is a resistor value, I thought that maybe by measuring voltage and amperes at some precise points on the mobo I could then find the correct value
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the famous Ohm's law: R = V / I)


Hello

Short answer, no.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Powershell said use ".\" preceding the command due to not being allowed to run it in this location. Normal elevated command prompt (not Powershell) from a folder in the root of C\: does not require the ".\" but gives an identical error to the one below.
> Ok in an elevated powershell I get..
> 
> C:\users\me\desktop\zenstates> .\asuszssrvman.exe /install
> Installing AsusZsSrv ...
> 
> Unhandled Exception: System.InvalidOperationException: Exception occurred while initializing the installation:
> System.IO.FileLoadException: Could not load file or assembly 'file:///C:\users\me\desktop\zenstates\AsusZsSrv.exe' or one of its depen
> dencies. Operation is not supported. (Exception from HRESULT: 0x80131515).
> at System.Configuration.Install.ManagedInstallerClass.InstallHelper(String[] args)
> at AsusZsSrvMan.Program.Main(String[] args)
> 
> Very illuminating I'm sure, lol.


Will have to try to replicate this somehow, which OS and version?

You can also try this method http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8164859/install-a-windows-service-using-a-windows-command-prompt


----------



## gupsterg

@Benus74

Thanks for info







, +rep







.

@kaseki

Not my rig mate







, post says "image courtesy of Serchio", his rig







. I did mention/tag him so fingers cross he will read your questions and reply







.

I'm on ThermalRight Archon IB-E X2 with F4-3200C14D-16GTZ mate







, my setup below in aging but modded SilverStone TJ06







.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> Wow, being away from the forum for 2 days and got 500+ messages to read !!! guys calm down... I can't keep up here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @[email protected] do you think there could be a way to measure the correct *ProcODT* on my mobo using a DMM?
> I know that you have to do some tweaking and long testing, but as this is a resistor value, I thought that maybe by measuring voltage and amperes at some precise points on the mobo I could then find the correct value
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the famous Ohm's law: R = V / I)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Short answer, no.


Longer answer. Look up VSWR on web for background. Get multi-GHz-capable sampling oscilloscope. Look at traces performing transmission line to RAM and minimize ringing by setting ProcODT.

Or do like Raja suggests in a subsequent message and experiment.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Powershell said use ".\" preceding the command due to not being allowed to run it in this location. Normal elevated command prompt (not Powershell) from a folder in the root of C\: does not require the ".\" but gives an identical error to the one below.
> Ok in an elevated powershell I get..
> 
> C:\users\me\desktop\zenstates> .\asuszssrvman.exe /install
> Installing AsusZsSrv ...
> 
> Unhandled Exception: System.InvalidOperationException: Exception occurred while initializing the installation:
> System.IO.FileLoadException: Could not load file or assembly 'file:///C:\users\me\desktop\zenstates\AsusZsSrv.exe' or one of its depen
> dencies. Operation is not supported. (Exception from HRESULT: 0x80131515).
> at System.Configuration.Install.ManagedInstallerClass.InstallHelper(String[] args)
> at AsusZsSrvMan.Program.Main(String[] args)
> 
> Very illuminating I'm sure, lol.


I recompiled it and maybe found the error. Can you redownload the files and try again?


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Fluctuating voltages at start-up is not something I'm aware of, but the software readouts can fluctuate up to 30-40mV without the actual output doing this. The issue is if you lower VID in P0 and then add an offset, because when the settings get reset you get default VID with the offset still applied. I recommend manual mode when overclocking to be 100% safe.


@elmor So this problem should only occur when you lower the Pstate default VID right? If VID is left at default the voltage shouldn't overshoot into dangerous territory?


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> @elmor So this problem should only occur when you lower the Pstate default VID right? If VID is left at default the voltage shouldn't overshoot into dangerous territory?


Correct, lowered P0 VID + added offset voltage


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crysis90*
> 
> I can already set my Trident Z F4-3200C14D-16GTZ at 3600 Mhz CL13 via BCLK OC.
> My question was related to CPU frequency OC.


Wow, How? What exact settings in bios?


----------



## des2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> *Beta software for P-state overclocking from OS*
> 
> Can set P0/P1/P2 frequency and voltage, and is able to loading settings at boot. Should work on W7/8/10 x64. If you're on W7 you might have to install .NET 4.0.
> 
> To install, just run the main executable AsusZenStates.exe and it should take care of it. *It's required to enable HPET or your system might act strange.
> 
> ASUS ZenStates v0.1


Nice app, thank you









Unfortunately it doesn't downclock when changing Ref Clock which I need to get my Samsung E-Die past 2667 MHz.









Is it just me?


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *des2k*
> 
> Nice app, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately it doesn't downclock when changing Ref Clock which I need to get my Samsung E-Die past 2667 MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me?


Which BIOS? If you set P0-P2 to Custom under AMD CBS, but keep the original value, you should still get down clocking in the OS.


----------



## Clukos

0003 bios, running my ram at the rated speed with bclk overclocking


----------



## des2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Which BIOS? If you set P0-P2 to Custom under AMD CBS, but keep the original value, you should still get down clocking in the OS.


I'm on 0082. Thanks for the hint, I'm gonna try it.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> @elmor So this problem should only occur when you lower the Pstate default VID right? If VID is left at default the voltage shouldn't overshoot into dangerous territory?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Correct, lowered P0 VID + added offset voltage
Click to expand...

If this is in the context of new SW ignore my post.

I never changed PState 0 VID in UEFI and when memory training fail on my R7 1700 it = 1.5V to CPU.

My R7 1700 stock PState 0 VID is 1.1875V, I use offset mode to add +162mV, LLC: [Auto]. So have ~1.380V on ProbeIt VCORE point / MAX CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) 1.356V in HWiNFO for 3.8GHz OC.


----------



## hotstocks

My rig is perfectly stable but I experience slow distorted sound sometimes in games and just a drop from avg 70 fps to like 13 fps for a few seconds and then back to normal. I also notice in windows sometimes when watching youtube the sound will just crackle/pause a bit, sounds real annoying like a robot. And sometimes windows just freezes for a few seconds or goes blank then comes back. I have used every test program, am 100% stable, no WHEA errors, no mem errors, ect. I would have to think it is a driver related issue or one of my background programs, but they are all up to date. Any ideas on what causes this? Asus suite, corsair link, asus's sound programs (that I never use, lol), or just firefox hogging memory? Seems like I always have to kill firefox and restart as it grows memory indefinately.


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Correct, lowered P0 VID + added offset voltage


Are there any cases where a 1700 would default to 1.35V for some reason? I noticed that when I switched from manual 1.35V to offset +0.2V the BIOS would remember the manual voltage and boot at 1.35V + 0.2V, but I'm not certain if that's because it "remembered" the manual voltage or if it's some issue with the 1700.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> If this is in the context of new SW ignore my post.
> 
> I never changed PState 0 VID in UEFI and when memory training fail on my R7 1700 it = 1.5V to CPU.
> 
> My R7 1700 stock PState 0 VID is 1.1875V, I use offset mode to add +162mV, LLC: [Auto]. So have ~1.380V on ProbeIt VCORE point / MAX CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) 1.356V in HWiNFO for 3.8GHz OC.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Are there any cases where a 1700 would default to 1.35V for some reason? I noticed that when I switched from manual 1.35V to offset +0.2V the BIOS would remember the manual voltage and boot at 1.35V + 0.2V, but I'm not certain if that's because it "remembered" the manual voltage or if it's some issue with the 1700.


1.35V should be the CPB single core voltage right? Just like 1800X will push 1.45-1.5V at defaults due to XFR/CPB voltages being applied while in BIOS.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> ... or just firefox hogging memory? Seems like I always have to kill firefox and restart as it grows memory indefinately.


There is a fix for this, which I recently implemented after hearing about it on the DSLreports ZyXEL forum. It is from Firefox 7.

Open Firefox, and enter About:config into the address bar.
Right-click on the list of entries; new >> boolean.
The name for the boolean: "network.dns.disablePrefetch" (exactly as shown, but not including quotes).
The value: True


----------



## Crysis90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Correct, lowered P0 VID + added offset voltage


Sorry Elmor, gonna ask again: any chance to get future official BIOSes for C6H which increase actual OC potential on RyZen CPUs?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Wow, How? What exact settings in bios?










Works really fine for benching:










even if it's not clearly my 24/7 usage setting.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Are there any cases where a 1700 would default to 1.35V for some reason? I noticed that when I switched from manual 1.35V to offset +0.2V the BIOS would remember the manual voltage and boot at 1.35V + 0.2V, but I'm not certain if that's because it "remembered" the manual voltage or if it's some issue with the 1700.


When I use UEFI defaults, am in UEFI and measure VCORE on ProbeIt point it is ~1.330V. I have R7 1700.

Then when in OS and have x264 load CPU, again on that same boot/UEFI defaults, CPU does 3.2GHz ACB but has VCORE as ~1.119V, but when XFR kicks in (ie 3.75GHz) I can see ~1.35V on DMM.

So from that I would assume when I measured VCORE whilst in UEFI and at UEFI defaults PB/XFR was active.

So then on borked boot when AMD CBS has reset and Extreme Tweaker has +162mV still there I end up at ~1.5V.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> 1.35V should be the CPB single core voltage right? Just like 1800X will push 1.45-1.5V at defaults due to XFR/CPB voltages being applied while in BIOS.


Yes.

As I have no tools to check what is CPU frequency when in UEFI or any monitoring data there I do not know what CPU is at.

I can only make assumptions based from other things as highlighted above.


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> When I use UEFI defaults, am in UEFI and measure VCORE on ProbeIt point it is ~1.330V. I have R7 1700.
> 
> Then when in OS and have x264 load CPU, again on that same boot/UEFI defaults, CPU does 3.2GHz ACB but has VCORE as ~1.119V, but when XFR kicks in (ie 3.75GHz) I can see ~1.35V on DMM.
> 
> So from that I would assume when I measured VCORE whilst in UEFI and at UEFI defaults PB/XFR was active.
> 
> So then on borked boot when AMD CBS has reset and Extreme Tweaker has +162mV still there I end up at ~1.5V.
> Yes.
> 
> As I have no tools to check what is CPU frequency when in UEFI or any monitoring data there I do not know what CPU is at.
> 
> I can only make assumptions based from other things as highlighted above.


I've never noticed XFR kicked in to be honest, but I don't think I normally have any single threaded workloads for it to be necessary. Is there anyway to disable XFR completely?


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crysis90*
> 
> Sorry Elmor, gonna ask again: any chance to get future official BIOSes for C6H which increase actual OC potential on RyZen CPUs?


It's pretty obvious it's not the the mobos holding back the CPUs, they're pretty much reaching their limits. What I suspect we'll see in future updates is memory stability with higher overclocks.

I don't understand why you insist on asking this question so often.


----------



## Crysis90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> I don't understand why you insist on asking this question so often.


Just curiosity, man.
I like pushing things over their own limits.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crysis90*
> 
> Just curiosity, man.
> I like pushing things over their own limits.


http://www.overclock.net/f/268/dry-ice-liquid-nitrogen


----------



## infraredbg

Not sure why most people insist on bumping VSOC.

G.Skill FlareX (F4-3200C14-16GFX) at rated settings, runs lower than 1.35V


Simulating 3600C16 kit


Rated timings at 3600


I can replicate the same with my other 2 B-Die kits though, so it might be just the CPU IMC.

PS: Not sure what's up with images, trying to fix them.
Edit: Done, screens work now.


----------



## Crysis90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/f/268/dry-ice-liquid-nitrogen


Yeah, I forgot to say "without spending hundreds $".









Cm'on, just joking.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infraredbg*
> 
> Not sure why most people insist on bumping VSOC.
> 
> G.Skill FlareX at rated settings, runs lower than 1.35V
> https://postimg.org/image/onnsajlcl/
> 
> Simulating 3600C16 kit
> https://postimg.org/image/m7lywp39x/
> 
> Rated timings at 3600
> https://postimg.org/image/9hhqjlvbp/


I can't read your images, they show super small for me. What's your SOC voltage?


----------



## infraredbg

Fixed the images. I shouldn't have clicked on import. VSOC is 1.1 for 3600. VDDP 1.2.


----------



## wolfpack122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> My rig is perfectly stable but I experience slow distorted sound sometimes in games and just a drop from avg 70 fps to like 13 fps for a few seconds and then back to normal. I also notice in windows sometimes when watching youtube the sound will just crackle/pause a bit, sounds real annoying like a robot. And sometimes windows just freezes for a few seconds or goes blank then comes back. I have used every test program, am 100% stable, no WHEA errors, no mem errors, ect. I would have to think it is a driver related issue or one of my background programs, but they are all up to date. Any ideas on what causes this? Asus suite, corsair link, asus's sound programs (that I never use, lol), or just firefox hogging memory? Seems like I always have to kill firefox and restart as it grows memory indefinately.


Does it happen with BCLK at 100?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> I've never noticed XFR kicked in to be honest, but I don't think I normally have any single threaded workloads for it to be necessary. Is there anyway to disable XFR completely?


Extreme Tweaker Core Performance Boost may knock it out, I have not tried changing that from [Auto] or viewed it for options.

I would check but am still on TPU MemTest64 run just to see if it show any error on RAM, HCI MemTest did not for me on ~6hr run.

My rig only does borked boot from shutdown and startup (mains still active to rig). A reboot is no issue.

Also if on your rig "Sleep" mode is working use that.

I have had no borked "Resume" from "Sleep" in over 2 days. I am on 3.8GHz PState 0 OC with 3200MHz C14 1T via UEFI. My rig at full shutdown (inc screen, etc) with mains active to PSU is ~4.0W power draw from wall. "Sleep" mode is only ~5.0W, that extra 1.0W is inconsequential considering I have 0 hassle now and instantaneous "go to" desktop.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infraredbg*
> 
> Fixed the images. I shouldn't have clicked on import. VSOC is 1.1 for 3600. VDDP 1.2.


I think it's just dependent on your RAM/CPU. I can't get mine to run at 3200 with anything less than 1.1v. Granted that was on 1001. I might work on it this weekend, but I'm sort of at the point where I'd like to use my system not tinker with it so much.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> temp is just normal:
> 
> @[email protected] do you think there could be a way to measure the correct *ProcODT* on my mobo using a DMM?
> I know that you have to do some tweaking and long testing, but as this is a resistor value, I thought that maybe by measuring voltage and amperes at some precise points on the mobo I could then find the correct value
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the famous Ohm's law: R = V / I)


Don't mean to stifle your enthusiasm, but, you cannot measure this with a DMM. These are tiny networks are on the CPU and the DRAM ICs. You'd need to use a suitable oscilloscope and probes (big $$$$$$) to check the associated signal lines for ringing.

Anyway, have fun tuning.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Extreme Tweaker Core Performance Boost may knock it out, I have not tried changing that from [Auto] or viewed it for options.
> 
> I would check but am still on TPU MemTest64 run just to see if it show any error on RAM, HCI MemTest did not for me on ~6hr run.
> 
> My rig only does borked boot from shutdown and startup. A reboot is no issue.
> 
> Also if on your rig is working for "Sleep" mode is working use that. I have had no borked "Resume" from "Sleep" in over 2 days. I am on 3.8GHz PState 0 OC with 3200MHz C14 1T via UEFI. My rig at full shutdown with mains active to PSU is ~4.0W power draw from wall. "Sleep" mode is only ~5.0W, that extra 1.0W is inconsequential considering I have 0 hassle now and instantaneous "go to" desktop.


Sleep is great when all my devices have zero issue waking from sleep. On my previous setup some of my external audio devices wouldn't wake. I haven't tested on the Ryzen system yet.


----------



## Clukos

So I used bclk oc to get to my rated speeds on the ram and I also set the PCIe for the GPU on gen 3 in the bios because it automatically dropped to gen 2 when I used bclk. I haven't read any info about this and if it is safe or not, so is it?


----------



## infraredbg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> I think it's just dependent on your RAM/CPU. I can't get mine to run at 3200 with anything less than 1.1v. Granted that was on 1001. I might work on it this weekend, but I'm sort of at the point where I'd like to use my system not tinker with it so much.


Yes, I think CPU IMC is a big factor here. Well, all my B-Die is good, so I can replicate it with FlareX 3200C14, TridentZ 3600C17 and TridentZ 3600C17.
Next I want to try 2x16 B-Die, but the price is too high, so I'm still considering it.

The tests above are all air. I don't even set DRAM boot voltage, it just cold boots next day without resetting. Maybe I'm just lucky with the CPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> So I used bclk oc to get to my rated speeds on the ram and I also set the PCIe for the GPU on gen 3 in the bios because it automatically dropped to gen 2 when I used bclk. I haven't read any info about this and if it is safe or not, so is it?


Don't think it makes it less safe than what it is at gen2. If it runs and your hw can handle it, then why not.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Sleep is great when all my devices have zero issue waking from sleep. On my previous setup some of my external audio devices wouldn't wake. I haven't tested on the Ryzen system yet.


Yes mate plenty members have issue with "Sleep", been noting the posts. Sorry nothing to share to help. Fingers crossed yours is AOK







.

I had issue on clean install of W7 Pro with 0 "bloatware", etc, etc. I was on 0902 at the time, ie older microcode/SMU FW, etc.

On W10 Creators edition clean install with 0 "bloatware, etc, etc it's working. UEFI 0079, 0081, 0082, as you aware has newer microcode/SMU FW, etc, etc.

In both cases above I changed nothing in UEFI relating to "Power Saving" etc. I changed nothing in OS relating to "Sleep" either.

W10 PP has "Hybrid Sleep" active.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> One needs to use the right tool for the right job. DOS based Memtest has been irrelevant for several years now when testing for in-operating system memory stability. With the exception of cache-memory interaction having a minor influence on testing HCI tests the memory subsystem only. Experience in tuning and an understanding of the components will dictate which test needs to be used to uncover and correct any instability of the system.


I run Everything for hours and hours. From PRime custom runs blends 3d marks on loop realbench on loop aida on loop. Only thing Extra i use that noone does here is 10 hours of CyberlinkPowerdirector 4k encoding as last test. Got saved few projects for that single purpose..

Passed EVERYTHING besides this new Memtest thats why im amazed









You got anything better to test purely Memory sticks give it to me


----------



## Naeem

my
1700x
crosshair hero
and g skill trident z rgb ram 32gb 4 x 8gb 3000mhz

came today i put up the system it boots on stock speed

ram =2133mhz and cpu @ 3.4 ghz

and i tested cinebench r15 and only got like 933cb

so i tried to overclock it but unable to do anything even Asus own software failed to overclock it just crashes on any overclock and voltage i went upto 1.38v with 39 core ratio

i have updated the bios to latest from Asus website


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Short answer, no.


Hehe, that was kind of expected... but I have had to ask







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Longer answer. Look up VSWR on web for background. Get multi-GHz-capable sampling oscilloscope. Look at traces performing transmission line to RAM and minimize ringing by setting ProcODT.
> 
> Or do like Raja suggests in a subsequent message and experiment.


OK ok, got it, I'll put my DMM back in the drawer








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Don't mean to stifle your enthusiasm, but, you cannot measure this with a DMM. These are tiny networks are on the CPU and the DRAM ICs. You'd need to use a suitable oscilloscope and probes (big $$$$$$) to check the associated signal lines for ringing.
> 
> Anyway, have fun tuning.


Yep yep, gonna tune this little guy


----------



## matc

Any update on the new amd chipset drivers making any improvements?


----------



## gupsterg

TPU MemTest64, enabled for more RAM than my HCI MemTest, same rig settings.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> *Beta software for P-state overclocking from OS*
> 
> Can set P0/P1/P2 frequency and voltage, and is able to loading settings at boot. Should work on W7/8/10 x64. If you're on W7 you might have to install .NET 4.0.
> 
> To install, just run the main executable AsusZenStates.exe and it should take care of it. *It's required to enable HPET or your system might act strange.
> 
> ASUS ZenStates v0.1


Massive thanks for this i can finally have 8x.1.6ghz on windows where as i mentioned and u know it pc would not boot if i changed p02 in bios. Another reason 2 buy this great motherboard


----------



## breaker253

I'm running the newest version. Even with loose timings I can't get my RAM close to 3000. What RAM/timing/settings did you use to hit your mark? I'm using Corsair Dominator Plat.

I'm running:
1.35v 15-17-17-35
bclk 100.00
DRAM Freq 2666
CPU multiplier @ 41.00

CPU at 4100 MHZ Stable

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233849


----------



## breaker253

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Breaker253: what BIOS are you running? I had weird issues with my m.2 drive vanishing, but after upgrading to 0083, that doesn't seem to happen anymore. Take that with a TITANIC sized grain of salt, since I haven't even installed an OS yet, but I can now choose 3200mhz as a RAM speed and still see the m.2 drive, which wasn't happening on the stock BIOS the board came with (version 0902).


Sorry, meant to qoute you on my reply


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breaker253*
> 
> I'm running the newest version. Even with loose timings I can't get my RAM close to 3000. What RAM/timing/settings did you use to hit your mark? I'm using Corsair Dominator Plat.
> 
> I'm running:
> 1.35v 15-17-17-35
> bclk 100.00
> DRAM Freq 2666
> CPU multiplier @ 41.00
> 
> CPU at 4100 MHZ Stable
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233849


ProcODT plus the retry count are your friends. By default, 0083 will only try to train memory once before it either works or fails(resetting back to 2133). Try a ProcODT of 80 and giving it at least 3 attempts to train before giving up.


----------



## breaker253

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> ProcODT plus the retry count are your friends. By default, 0083 will only try to train memory once before it either works or fails(resetting back to 2133). Try a ProcODT of 80 and giving it at least 3 attempts to train before giving up.


Good stuff. I'll give it a shot soon as I'm off work and report back up the results. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Extreme Tweaker Core Performance Boost may knock it out, I have not tried changing that from [Auto] or viewed it for options.
> 
> I would check but am still on TPU MemTest64 run just to see if it show any error on RAM, HCI MemTest did not for me on ~6hr run.
> 
> My rig only does borked boot from shutdown and startup (mains still active to rig). A reboot is no issue.
> 
> Also if on your rig "Sleep" mode is working use that.
> 
> I have had no borked "Resume" from "Sleep" in over 2 days. I am on 3.8GHz PState 0 OC with 3200MHz C14 1T via UEFI. My rig at full shutdown (inc screen, etc) with mains active to PSU is ~4.0W power draw from wall. "Sleep" mode is only ~5.0W, that extra 1.0W is inconsequential considering I have 0 hassle now and instantaneous "go to" desktop.


I believe I have performance boost disabled, anything having to do with auto performance boosts I disabled them all. Maybe that's why I haven't seen XFR. But it'd be nice to get some clarification for this.

Are you still using offset? I was using it up until I read about the failed boost issue and personally I had no problems with failed boosts after stress testing on y-cruncher and setting my voltage appropriately. That said I'm using manual at 1.4V now just in case there is some failure in the future.


----------



## r4m0n

Managed to "port" @elmor's ZenStates app to Linux with his help: http://www.r4m0n.net/uploads/zenstates.py

You'll need to "modprobe msr" first, and it'll need root access as well (it works by writing to the CPU registers).

Code:



Code:


usage: zenstates.py [-h] [-l] [-p {0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7}] [--enable] [--disable] [-f FID] [-d DID] [-v VID]

Sets P-States for Ryzen processors

optional arguments:
  -h, --help            show this help message and exit
  -l, --list            List all P-States
  -p {0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7}, --pstate {0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7}
                        P-State to set
  --enable              Enable P-State
  --disable             Disable P-State
  -f FID, --fid FID     FID to set
  -d DID, --did DID     DID to set
  -v VID, --vid VID     VID to set

I take no responsibility whatsoever if you accidentally set your VID to 0 and fry your CPU, so use with care 

Also, /proc/cpuinfo and derived stats don't change to reflect the edited FIDs, but if you run anything that directly calculates the CPU clock, you'll see the changes (like 7z's benchmark mode).

If anyone is interested in more features, lemme know and I'll stick it into github.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> *Beta software for P-state overclocking from OS*
> 
> Can set P0/P1/P2 frequency and voltage, and is able to loading settings at boot. Should work on W7/8/10 x64. If you're on W7 you might have to install .NET 4.0.
> 
> To install, just run the main executable AsusZenStates.exe and it should take care of it. *It's required to enable HPET or your system might act strange.
> 
> ASUS ZenStates v0.1


Works pretty well for me so far on Win10 1607. The voltage setting corresponds exactly to the SVI2 vCore, the motherboard vCore sensor shows slightly higher values. I set it to 1.36875 for 3925MHz , which seems to have the same result as default 1.35v + 0.01875 offset via Pstate/Offset in the BIOS.

Edit: Still seems to disable XFR though.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> 1.35V should be the CPB single core voltage right? Just like 1800X will push 1.45-1.5V at defaults due to XFR/CPB voltages being applied while in BIOS.


I got the same problem when boot/training fails it goes to rescue mode. When i enter the bios I see 1.6v. Only PStates are wiped. Looks like it ads my offset value above the XFR/CPB volts you are talking about.

As posted before I fixed the failed boot by lowering my ram voltage and setting manual vsoc on 1.15v.
But the bug is still there. If you don't keep an eye on your voltages you will miss it, because after failing boot it just boot into windows with that high voltages.


----------



## Targonis

Elmor and Raja, can one of you please slap whoever is responsible for AI Suite 3 for me? That problem with Windows 10 Creators Update is painful(having to load from image due to AI Suite being incompatible and breaking the OS beyond repair sucks).


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Elmor and Raja, can one of you please slap whoever is responsible for AI Suite 3 for me? That problem with Windows 10 Creators Update is painful(having to load from image due to AI Suite being incompatible and breaking the OS beyond repair sucks).


Weird Im on the creators update and ai suite is working fine.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> I believe I have performance boost disabled, anything having to do with auto performance boosts I disabled them all. Maybe that's why I haven't seen XFR. But it'd be nice to get some clarification for this.
> 
> Are you still using offset? I was using it up until I read about the failed boost issue and personally I had no problems with failed boosts after stress testing on y-cruncher and setting my voltage appropriately. That said I'm using manual at 1.4V now just in case there is some failure in the future.


Will test stock with CPB off and report back







, but it won't be for at least another ~2hrs







.

Yes, I use offset mode. My savior is "Sleep" mode. Manual I would use but I'm being a stickler to wanting down volting







.

Yeah I pass a lotta stuff for a lotta hours. I have narrowed it down to memory training = borked boot for me. Strange as for ~week or so on this new CPU and lower SOC with 3200MHz I never had borked boot issue







. Same UEFI for before issue and after it started happening







. Now it doesn't matter if I use 0902 or newer I will get issue intermittently on shutdown and restart (mains active to rig). I have increased SOC from 0.950V to 0.975V. Stock for my CPU is 0.875V. I loath to give the RAM more than 1.35V as I am at rated speed/timings. Even 1.35V set in UEFI is 1.375V for RAM on ProbeIt point. Upping VCORE does not help either. Tested ProcODT as well







. Passed ~6hrs/1000% HCI MemTest, doing TPU MemTest64 now for same hours







.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Will test stock with CPB off and report back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but it won't be for at least another ~2hrs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Yes, I use offset mode. My savior is "Sleep" mode. Manual I would use but I'm being a stickler to wanting down volting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Yeah I pass a lotta stuff for a lotta hours. I have narrowed it down to memory training = borked boot for me. Strange as for ~week or so on this new CPU and lower SOC with 3200MHz I never had borked boot issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Same UEFI for before issue and after it started happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Now it doesn't matter if I use 0902 or newer I will get issue intermittently on shutdown and restart (mains active to rig). I have increased SOC from 0.950V to 0.975V. Stock for my CPU is 0.875V. I loath to give the RAM more than 1.35V as I am at rated speed/timings. Even 1.35V set in UEFI is 1.375V for RAM on ProbeIt point. Upping VCORE does not help either. Tested ProcODT as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Passed ~6hrs/1000% HCI MemTest, doing TPU MemTest64 now for same hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Gup, try also what helped for me. Maybe you will have luck with it.


----------



## dadovan

Same here. I'm on Win10 CU and am not having any issues between it and AI Suite 3. Note that my current setup (1800X, F4-3400C16D-32GTZx2, 960 PRO 1TB) is not overclocked as I'm waiting for the next official BIOS update w/AMD's AGESA update.


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Will test stock with CPB off and report back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but it won't be for at least another ~2hrs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Yes, I use offset mode. My savior is "Sleep" mode. Manual I would use but I'm being a stickler to wanting down volting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Yeah I pass a lotta stuff for a lotta hours. I have narrowed it down to memory training = borked boot for me. Strange as for ~week or so on this new CPU and lower SOC with 3200MHz I never had borked boot issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Same UEFI for before issue and after it started happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Now it doesn't matter if I use 0902 or newer I will get issue intermittently on shutdown and restart (mains active to rig). I have increased SOC from 0.950V to 0.975V. Stock for my CPU is 0.875V. I loath to give the RAM more than 1.35V as I am at rated speed/timings. Even 1.35V set in UEFI is 1.375V for RAM on ProbeIt point. Upping VCORE does not help either. Tested ProcODT as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Passed ~6hrs/1000% HCI MemTest, doing TPU MemTest64 now for same hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


If your memory isn't stable try higher SOC voltage. I raised it to 1.050V and I haven't had a problem. My boot problems disappeared and I don't get anymore BSODs. Also try y-cruncher's NTT tests.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I recompiled it and maybe found the error. Can you redownload the files and try again?


Yeah. OS is windows 10 just recently updated to creators. version 1703 build 15063.138
I had to do something else for a while. And French dinners take millennia. I'll try it now.

Cheers.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Weird Im on the creators update and ai suite is working fine.


Well, I loaded from the image I used for my Ryzen setup(Anniversary update), installed AI Suite and no trouble. Update to Creators and got a BSoD, followed by the whole attempt to automatically repair loop, failed. Could not go back to previous build, could not system restore(no restore points). So, loaded from image again, upgraded to Creators, installed all drivers, installed AI Suite, BSoD, and same result, the need to reload from image.

In theory, it might be a problem with my Adaptec 8405 RAID controller, but I was on anniversary update for over a month with AI Suite without a problem. Without AI Suite, all is stable, no BSoD issues on Creators Update.

I am not using anything tricky, as I mentioned, 99.8 at stock 36 multiplier, or 38.75 and no trouble.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

I'm skipping so many pages here but I don't care. ANYTHING that involves Linux support, count me in. 100% of my work, including my day job, requires Linux. My biggest benchmark/stability test is compiling AOSP and the like and if we can get even a basic *nix application that can tune settings on the fly, I'd be all over that and absolutely down to help wherever it's needed.

*continues to drool at the thought of Linux OC support*


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> TPU MemTest64, enabled for more RAM than my HCI MemTest, same rig settings.


Thanks, finally a Windows mem test tool that doesn't totally suck. This seems to try to allocate a continuous memory block though, so it may have problems with other programs running (memory fragmentation). Can only allocate 6 GB when Firefox is running on my system. Also my system crapped out when allocating the maximum (28 GB it was), and trying to open another application - could have something to do with Fury X system memory allocation.


----------



## leareynl

Hi,

I registered to report this, what just happened to me on the 0083 BIOS.

After trying to get a stable OC at another BCLK value, I reverted back to *auto* settings to do some more investigation on the matter as I wasn't having a lot of success.

I run 2 monitors and on my second monitor I have AIDA64 running with a OSD console that shows me all the voltages and clock speeds, temperatures, watts, etc etc of my system. because I'm paranoid and want to know everything all the time.

I noticed that SoC voltage was 1.45v.. shocked as I was I immediately rebooted and went in to the BIOS and put it on manual voltage of 1.0v.
Then went back in to windows, checked the SoC value again and it was 1.52v!

I switched off the PC completely and did a BIOS reset.
Now i'm running at defaults and SoC has returned to normal.

It was a serious scare... I hope it was just AIDA misreporting... but I got slight doubts...

So I guess as a warning, watch those voltages/temps constantly when OC-ing and even when not OC-ing. This being BETA BIOS and all.


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> Managed to "port" @elmor's ZenStates app to Linux with his help: http://www.r4m0n.net/uploads/zenstates.py
> 
> You'll need to "modprobe msr" first, and it'll need root access as well (it works by writing to the CPU registers).
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> usage: zenstates.py [-h] [-l] [-p {0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7}] [--enable] [--disable] [-f FID] [-d DID] [-v VID]
> 
> Sets P-States for Ryzen processors
> 
> optional arguments:
> -h, --help            show this help message and exit
> -l, --list            List all P-States
> -p {0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7}, --pstate {0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7}
> P-State to set
> --enable              Enable P-State
> --disable             Disable P-State
> -f FID, --fid FID     FID to set
> -d DID, --did DID     DID to set
> -v VID, --vid VID     VID to set
> 
> I take no responsibility whatsoever if you accidentally set your VID to 0 and fry your CPU, so use with care
> 
> Also, /proc/cpuinfo and derived stats don't change to reflect the edited FIDs, but if you run anything that directly calculates the CPU clock, you'll see the changes (like 7z's benchmark mode).
> 
> If anyone is interested in more features, lemme know and I'll stick it into github.


Nicely done, might as well put it up on github so it has a public home









Isn't that only changing the pstate on core 0?


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I recompiled it and maybe found the error. Can you redownload the files and try again?


Yup I can but nope, did the same thing with the new download, the one that is 354 KB uncompressed with the 21:43:17 timestamp.

I'll try it using the other method that was posted earlier.
I suspect it is some demon that is particular to my machine.

I wouldn't bust your nut over it Elmor, I'm sure you have better things to do.









Also I had a starting problem again but using the hairdryer on the PSU only, seemed to make it go.
Annoying as it is the most expensive PSU I have ever owned and it seems to be about as keen to wake up as I am in the morning...


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> Managed to "port" @elmor's ZenStates app to Linux with his help: http://www.r4m0n.net/uploads/zenstates.py
> 
> You'll need to "modprobe msr" first, and it'll need root access as well (it works by writing to the CPU registers).
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> usage: zenstates.py [-h] [-l] [-p {0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7}] [--enable] [--disable] [-f FID] [-d DID] [-v VID]
> 
> Sets P-States for Ryzen processors
> 
> optional arguments:
> -h, --help            show this help message and exit
> -l, --list            List all P-States
> -p {0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7}, --pstate {0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7}
> P-State to set
> --enable              Enable P-State
> --disable             Disable P-State
> -f FID, --fid FID     FID to set
> -d DID, --did DID     DID to set
> -v VID, --vid VID     VID to set
> 
> I take no responsibility whatsoever if you accidentally set your VID to 0 and fry your CPU, so use with care
> 
> Also, /proc/cpuinfo and derived stats don't change to reflect the edited FIDs, but if you run anything that directly calculates the CPU clock, you'll see the changes (like 7z's benchmark mode).
> 
> If anyone is interested in more features, lemme know and I'll stick it into github.


Thanks. It will be a while before I can use this, but I will store it for then.

Does this require kernel 4.10 or higher? I believe that was the first kernel to incorporate Ryzen parameters.


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> Nicely done, might as well put it up on github so it has a public home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that only changing the pstate on core 0?


Here you go: https://github.com/r4m0n/ZenStates-Linux

I'm changing the MSR on the first CPU/Core, yeah. AFAIK, those settings are shared, but I'll test some more to be sure.


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Thanks. It will be a while before I can use this, but I will store it for then.
> 
> Does this require kernel 4.10 or higher? I believe that was the first kernel to incorporate Ryzen parameters.


Developed and tested on 4.6, so I'm pretty sure anything that has the MSR module should run, and that should be QUITE old.


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leareynl*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I registered to report this, what just happened to me on the 0083 BIOS.
> 
> After trying to get a stable OC at another BCLK value, I reverted back to *auto* settings to do some more investigation on the matter as I wasn't having a lot of success.
> 
> I run 2 monitors and on my second monitor I have AIDA64 running with a OSD console that shows me all the voltages and clock speeds, temperatures, watts, etc etc of my system. because I'm paranoid and want to know everything all the time.
> 
> I noticed that SoC voltage was 1.45v.. shocked as I was I immediately rebooted and went in to the BIOS and put it on manual voltage of 1.0v.
> Then went back in to windows, checked the SoC value again and it was 1.52v!
> 
> I switched off the PC completely and did a BIOS reset.
> Now i'm running at defaults and SoC has returned to normal.
> 
> It was a serious scare... I hope it was just AIDA misreporting... but I got slight doubts...
> 
> So I guess as a warning, watch those voltages/temps constantly when OC-ing and even when not OC-ing. This being BETA BIOS and all.


Did you do a CMOS reset with the button on the I/O board or just the reset to default optimal settings in BIOS?


----------



## dorbot

@ Elmor

The other install method yielded this result.

C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319>installutil.exe c:\zenstates\asuszssrvman.exe
Microsoft (R) .NET Framework Installation utility Version 4.7.2046.0
Copyright (C) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

Running a transacted installation.

Beginning the Install phase of the installation.
See the contents of the log file for the c:\zenstates\asuszssrvman.exe assembly's progress.
The file is located at c:\zenstates\asuszssrvman.InstallLog.
Installing assembly 'c:\zenstates\asuszssrvman.exe'.
Affected parameters are:
logtoconsole =
logfile = c:\zenstates\asuszssrvman.InstallLog
assemblypath = c:\zenstates\asuszssrvman.exe
No public installers with the RunInstallerAttribute.Yes attribute could be found in the c:\zenstates\asuszssrvman.exe assembly.

The Install phase completed successfully, and the Commit phase is beginning.
See the contents of the log file for the c:\zenstates\asuszssrvman.exe assembly's progress.
The file is located at c:\zenstates\asuszssrvman.InstallLog.
Committing assembly 'c:\zenstates\asuszssrvman.exe'.
Affected parameters are:
logtoconsole =
logfile = c:\zenstates\asuszssrvman.InstallLog
assemblypath = c:\zenstates\asuszssrvman.exe
No public installers with the RunInstallerAttribute.Yes attribute could be found in the c:\zenstates\asuszssrvman.exe assembly.
Remove InstallState file because there are no installers.

The Commit phase completed successfully.

The transacted install has completed.

C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319>

But when running AsusZenStates.exe gives the same "error installing service" message.
I'll do a reboot.


----------



## lordzed83

I noticed that it does NOT change P02 volts in my case at least. And does not apply settings at startup either gotta open and do it manual way.

But this could be due to having Custom state set in bios ??


----------



## dorbot

Still the same "error installing service" after reboot and I cant see asuszssrvman in the list of services in task manager.
Oh well. Such is life.









I'm not being really dumb and assuming HPET is on by default in the bios when its not, am I. I had a quick look for it but couldn't find it in the bios.
And wintimertester showing queryperformancefrequency of 14.3.....MHz seems to suggest its is working.

On an unrelated subject, about half the time on 0003 only 8 of my 16 gigs of ram are usable. POST screen shows 8Gb not 16Gb and windows says only 8 of 16 is usable.
I cant say with any certainty if it is any worse or better in this regard than any other bios.
In the bios one stick is at 14 14 14 14 34 and the other channel is at some other much looser set of timings.
Its fine on the next boot but its a bit weird.

My rig is full of demons and gremlins I tells ya!


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Did you do a CMOS reset with the button on the I/O board or just the reset to default optimal settings in BIOS?


After I saw this insane high SoC, I turned it off and pressed the button on the back. cleared all of CMOS.


----------



## frostburg

I have an apparently stable (one hour of Prime95, 67°C) 4.0ghz all-cores overclock on my 1800X. vcore is 1.40, vsoc 1.0, 32gb of ram running at 2666mhz, blck 100. Do you feel that this is reasonable for long term usage (hopefully I'll be able to get a faster ram frequency in the future, too)?


----------



## Batuhano

I'm following this thread for 1,5 months after I bought my asus hero and learned many things

Now i'm trying to use ZenStates but have problem with downclocking at p1 and p2. I'm using bios 081 and I already tried auto and custom (at default values) settings for P0, P1 and P2 states in bios. All other bios values are at default settings (most of them at auto) except my rams working at 3200 Mhz.

Here is my Zenstates settings.
http://hizliresim.com/GBXXE7

After I applied these values CPU gone up to 4000mhz and doesn't downlock.

This is HWinfo screenshot at desktop.
http://hizliresim.com/r3vvgM

This is CPU-z
http://hizliresim.com/dPEEnL

I think I'm missing something but I cant find what the problem is, any suggestions?


----------



## Spartoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> *DRAM Ratios above 2666*
> 
> Higher than 2666 DRAM Ratios only work using 2x8GB Samsung B-based DRAM. Using other configurations you have to rely on REFCLK to increase your DRAM frequency from that point.


I have 2x16GB Corsair LPX RAM Version 5.39 (CMK32GX4M2B3000C15) and can overclock my RAM to 2666 via 2666 memory strap but anything above it will cause a boot-loop. I think my RAM is Hynix-based. If I wanted to overclock higher than the 2666 I'm getting, what settings should I change. Is REFCLK the same thing as BCLK? My 1700x is overclocked via P-States so I don't want to use adjust BCLK as it will remove my overclock.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfpack122*
> 
> Does it happen with BCLK at 100?


Hmm, don't know. I've been running 103 or 117 bclk. Will have to test at 100BCLK tomorrow. Didn't think a small bclk like 103 which is still in Gen 3 would cause pauses.


----------



## Xzow

I ordered this motherboard along with r7 1700.

The ram I got is (CMD16GX4M2B3200C16) (Corsair platinum 2x8). I haven't seen any results with that one in this thread, heard of people getting 2933 on the Asus prime. Should I get different ram?

Also, can anyone give me a quick summary on how much better a 1700x or 1800x is than a 1700? From what I looked at they really don't seem worth it but there's still time.

Will appreciate fast replies because I have to know if I gotta cancel the order or not!


----------



## Spartoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> Also, can anyone give me a quick summary on how much better a 1700x or 1800x is than a 1700? From what I looked at they really don't seem worth it but there's still time.


Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but the main advantage of the 1700x and 1800x over the 1700 is being able to overclock either the same or higher than 1700 but at lower voltages as they are binned better. For example, my 1700x can overclock to 3.8Ghz on all cores with only 1.28V (probably even lower as I stopped testing at that point) but to overclock to 3.9Ghz I need 1.38V. I would assume outside of winning the silicon lottery, the same or similarly would apply to the 1700.


----------



## buttmen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> I ordered this motherboard along with r7 1700.
> 
> The ram I got is (CMD16GX4M2B3200C16) (Corsair platinum 2x8). I haven't seen any results with that one in this thread, heard of people getting 2933 on the Asus prime. Should I get different ram?
> 
> Also, can anyone give me a quick summary on how much better a 1700x or 1800x is than a 1700? From what I looked at they really don't seem worth it but there's still time.
> 
> Will appreciate fast replies because I have to know if I gotta cancel the order or not!


Do you know version of the ram? 4.31 is Samsung b-die, 5.39 is Hynix.


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttmen*
> 
> Do you know version of the ram? 4.31 is Samsung b-die, 5.39 is Hynix.


Nope, where can I check that?


----------



## buttmen

It's printed on the ram label. You have to have someone look at it if that's an option.


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttmen*
> 
> It's printed on the ram label. You have to have someone look at it if that's an option.


Oh, well I don't have it.

For some reason on this page they don't mention this ram http://www.corsair.com/en-us/landing/ryzen

But I've seen people saying they've used it


----------



## DannyDK




----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> Oh, well I don't have it.
> 
> For some reason on this page they don't mention this ram http://www.corsair.com/en-us/landing/ryzen
> 
> But I've seen people saying they've used it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttmen*
> 
> It's printed on the ram label. You have to have someone look at it if that's an option.


https://dlsvr04.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO_DRAM_QVLforAMDRyzenProcessors_0316.pdf
CMD16GX4M2B3200C16

looks like it does support it. Hope I can get it to 3200.


----------



## 1TM1

Help me ID these: F4-3400-C16D-32GTZ, CL16-16-16-36, barcode 1715A5001052303
I know from the barcode these are Samsung, made in week 15 of 2017, dual channel.
Can I tell the chip model and die type without installing these (don't want to unnecessarily open the sealed box)?


----------



## dorbot

By some process I have an AsusZsSrv Service installed. 32 or 64bit ? I notice there are two extra files in the zenstates zip.
I disabled HPET and it seemed to allow it to install. Then I stopped the service (which was not running?) so I could restart the service manually. So it appears to be running now.
Re-enabled HPET and now the error window does not appear and I can see ASUS ZenStates in task manager but there is no front end visible, no GUI.

So close!
But no cigar.


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> By some process I have the AsusZsSrv Service installed. I disabled HPET and it seemed to allow it to install. Then I stopped the service (which was not running?) so I could restart the service manually. So it appears to be running now.
> Re-enabled HPET and now the error window does not appear and I can see ASUS ZenStates in task manager but there is no front end visible, no GUI.
> 
> So close!
> But no cigar.


It should open on double-click on the taskbar icon, if it doesn't, something is still bad, yeah. Maybe try the uninstall command to remove the service, then run again?


----------



## dorbot

Yeah, I'll keep fiddling.
Thing is, there is no taskbar or system tray icon.
But thanks for the moral support!


----------



## dorbot

Bwahahahaahaaaaaaa its working!
I uninstalled with the batch file but the service remained. (edit: I think the service window just does not update in realtime.)
Then reran the program as suggested and it bloody well worked!
Where is my cigar and the portly lady whom makes lots of noise?

Perhaps I should see if it works first.

edit:
That is bloody marvellous 22x 32x and 39x.
Now we can set a big underclock in bios and use Zenstates to really screw up the Cinebench results.


----------



## ShiftyJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> *Beta software for P-state overclocking from OS*
> 
> Can set P0/P1/P2 frequency and voltage, and is able to loading settings at boot. Should work on W7/8/10 x64. If you're on W7 you might have to install .NET 4.0.
> 
> To install, just run the main executable AsusZenStates.exe and it should take care of it. *It's required to enable HPET or your system might act strange.
> 
> ASUS ZenStates v0.1


Nice. Will this be usable with HPET disabled in the future? I don't really want to enable it.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyJ*
> 
> Nice. Will this be usable with HPET disabled in the future? I don't really want to enable it.


Considering windows 10 already comes with hpet disabled i think it already works with it off haha.


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyJ*
> 
> Nice. Will this be usable with HPET disabled in the future? I don't really want to enable it.


If you're running an AGESA 1004a BIOS (0079, 0081, 0082, 0083, or 0003) then you don't need HPET to use the tool.

EDIT: This statement is not correct. At first this was how it was documented but it turns out HPET is required to set the multiplier.


----------



## mct1980

Hello all,
Going through all of these pages took days but certainly learned alot so thanks for that!
I've got a 1700x and been running at 3,8 just by setting multiplier and volt to 1.325. No problems at all the month i've been using it. But after reading about Pstate OC I just had to try. Loaded optimized defaults and changed Pstate0 to run at 3,8 since i allready know that works well and left everything else untouched. Default voltage is 1.35 if I remembered correctly so didn't use any offset. While gaming however the voltage jumped to 1,52 volts and got 20c hotter than usual so i went back to my good old way of OC.
What did I do wrong? Is this the XFR kicking in?

Has anyone tried these? http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/vengeance-lpx-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-dram-4266mhz-c19-memory-kit-red-cmk16gx4m2b4266c19r Would it be worth it being CL19 an all. Are they Samsung die?

Thanks for great support!


----------



## wolfpack122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> Help me ID these: F4-3400-C16D-32GTZ, CL16-16-16-36, barcode 1715A5001052303
> I know from the barcode these are Samsung, made in week 15 of 2017, dual channel.
> Can I tell the chip model and die type without installing these (don't want to unnecessarily open the sealed box)?


According to this guy it's Samsung B ICs.
To get a 100% accurate answer contact G.Skill directly.


----------



## samaelestevez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfpack122*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> Help me ID these: F4-3400-C16D-32GTZ, CL16-16-16-36, barcode 1715A5001052303
> I know from the barcode these are Samsung, made in week 15 of 2017, dual channel.
> Can I tell the chip model and die type without installing these (don't want to unnecessarily open the sealed box)?
> 
> 
> 
> According to this guy it's Samsung B ICs.
> To get a 100% accurate answer contact G.Skill directly.
Click to expand...

Being 3400/cl16 I'll bet it is Samsung b-die.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Considering windows 10 already comes with hpet disabled i think it already works with it off haha.


I think it works without the HPET inasmuch as you can change the multipliers for P-states on the fly but you cant change the voltages.
You can change the voltages in ZenStates but they dont make it to the bios.
At least that's how I understand it but I might be wrong.
I tried x39.5 at 1.4v with hpet off and = instant weirdness, flashy screens and reset.
hpet on with same settings = all good and working normally. cinebench score of 1733.
Which is almost "Leet" if you are a bit slydexic.
Incidentally the AM4 socket has 1331 pins which is sad because it could so easily have been 1337 for extra Leetness.










Might try 4GHz now but I think that might be pushing it.


----------



## wolfpack122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samaelestevez*
> 
> Being 3400/cl16 I'll bet it is Samsung b-die.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not necessary. F4-3400C16D-16GTZ is Samsung E ICs.


----------



## samaelestevez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfpack122*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *samaelestevez*
> 
> Being 3400/cl16 I'll bet it is Samsung b-die.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessary. F4-3400C16D-16GTZ is Samsung E ICs.
Click to expand...

You're right. 3400 cl16 IS Samsung e-die and also it is dual ranked. 3466 cl16 is the one that is Samsung b-die.

To be honest with you I bit the bullet and bought one of the recommended Samsung b-die single ranked memories to be able to run the 3200mhz strap but I should've kept my cheaper Samsung e-die because anyways I use it on 2666 with blck overclock to 3466. Why? I can't even overclock to blck 103 using the 3200mhz strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlestereo

I did a thing:

*4.26 validated* http://valid.x86.fr/47d5tf

*FS Ultra @ 4.2 GHz* http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12404482

*Timespy CPU over 9k* http://www.3dmark.com/spy/1608525


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Works pretty well for me so far on Win10 1607. The voltage setting corresponds exactly to the SVI2 vCore, the motherboard vCore sensor shows slightly higher values. I set it to 1.36875 for 3925MHz , which seems to have the same result as default 1.35v + 0.01875 offset via Pstate/Offset in the BIOS.
> 
> Edit: Still seems to disable XFR though.


XFR and CPB is always disabled when you enter "OC mode", which happens as soon as your P0 ratio is higher than default (36.25x for example on 1800X).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Batuhano*
> 
> I'm following this thread for 1,5 months after I bought my asus hero and learned many things
> 
> Now i'm trying to use ZenStates but have problem with downclocking at p1 and p2. I'm using bios 081 and I already tried auto and custom (at default values) settings for P0, P1 and P2 states in bios. All other bios values are at default settings (most of them at auto) except my rams working at 3200 Mhz.
> 
> Here is my Zenstates settings.
> http://hizliresim.com/GBXXE7
> 
> After I applied these values CPU gone up to 4000mhz and doesn't downlock.
> 
> This is HWinfo screenshot at desktop.
> http://hizliresim.com/r3vvgM
> 
> This is CPU-z
> http://hizliresim.com/dPEEnL
> 
> I think I'm missing something but I cant find what the problem is, any suggestions?


Do you get downclocking with default settings in the BIOS? Are you using balanced power profile?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartoi*
> 
> I have 2x16GB Corsair LPX RAM Version 5.39 (CMK32GX4M2B3000C15) and can overclock my RAM to 2666 via 2666 memory strap but anything above it will cause a boot-loop. I think my RAM is Hynix-based. If I wanted to overclock higher than the 2666 I'm getting, what settings should I change. Is REFCLK the same thing as BCLK? My 1700x is overclocked via P-States so I don't want to use adjust BCLK as it will remove my overclock.


Yes, REFCLK = BCLK. Some have had luck on the later BIOSes running 2933 or 3200 DRAM Ratio if changing ProcODT to 60 ohms with Hynix.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyJ*
> 
> Nice. Will this be usable with HPET disabled in the future? I don't really want to enable it.


I'll try to investigate how Ryzen Master works without it. You can still use it without HPET if you don't change the P0 ratio (you can change it in AMD CBS, then use ZenStates to change VID and P1/P2 states).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> If you're running an AGESA 1004a BIOS (0079, 0081, 0082, 0083, or 0003) then you don't need HPET to use the tool.


That turned out to be incorrect.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I think it works without the HPET inasmuch as you can change the multipliers for P-states on the fly but you cant change the voltages.
> You can change the voltages in ZenStates but they dont make it to the bios.
> At least that's how I understand it but I might be wrong.
> I tried x39.5 at 1.4v with hpet off and = instant weirdness, flashy screens and reset.
> hpet on with same settings = all good and working normally. cinebench score of 1733.
> Which is almost "Leet" if you are a bit slydexic.
> Incidentally the AM4 socket has 1331 pins which is sad because it could so easily have been 1337 for extra Leetness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might try 4GHz now but I think that might be pushing it.


That's quite a journey, perhaps due to Creator's update. Will try it next week. It's the other way around, you can't change P0 ratio if HPET is disabled. P1/P2 ratios and P0/P1/P2 VID is fine either case. You can set P0 ratio from AMD CBS and then rely on ZenStates for increased VID.


----------



## finalheaven

@elmor

What is q code A9? All of a sudden I was unable to boot for a while until I re-seated by GPU twice. It was very odd...


----------



## ShiftyJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Considering windows 10 already comes with hpet disabled i think it already works with it off haha.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> If you're running an AGESA 1004a BIOS (0079, 0081, 0082, 0083, or 0003) then you don't need HPET to use the tool.


I tried it with HPET disabled and my computer went spastic. Its not an option for me at least right now.


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> @gupsterg This made the trick, I've opened the power settings in windows and my *Minimum processor state* was set to *90%*, but yours is *5%*.
> Changed mine to 5% as well, and tadaam, my CPU is now switching to 1.5Ghz on Idle


AMD said that due to the way power states work with Ryzen, you wouldn't necessarily see the processor's downclocking being reported in software as that would only report the previous P-state.
Perhaps someone else can confirm this or provide more details, but my understanding is that the Ryzen Balanced profile is designed to prevent the CPU from core parking and downclocking significantly using P-states, but still allows the use of C-states to save power when idle - which the CPU can switch in/out of in 1ms.
When the CPU enters C-states, it's not recorded by monitoring software. So the CPU _is_ running in a much lower power state when idle, but you don't see a reduced clockspeed.
If you monitor Vcore though, you should see that it drops below 0.4v when idle if you are using P-state overclocking vs a fixed multiplier which is always running at a set voltage.
If I monitor my UPS, I don't see any improvement in power consumption when idle from setting the minimum processor state to 5% vs 90%.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> What is q code A9? All of a sudden I was unable to boot for a while until I re-seated by GPU twice. It was very odd...


A9 you get when entering BIOS. That means you've booted successfully, you just don't have any display output for some reason.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyJ*
> 
> I tried it with HPET disabled and my computer went spastic. Its not an option for me at least right now.


Yeah you can't change P0 ratio without HPET enabled.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> AMD said that due to the way power states work with Ryzen, you wouldn't necessarily see the processor's downclocking being reported in software as that would only report the previous P-state.
> Perhaps someone else can confirm this or provide more details, but my understanding is that the Ryzen Balanced profile is designed to prevent the CPU from core parking and downclocking significantly using P-states, but still allows the use of C-states to save power when idle - which the CPU can switch in/out of in 1ms.
> When the CPU enters C-states, it's not recorded by monitoring software. So the CPU _is_ running in a much lower power state when idle, but you don't see a reduced clockspeed.
> If you monitor Vcore though, you should see that it drops below 0.4v when idle if you are using P-state overclocking vs a fixed multiplier which is always running at a set voltage.
> If I monitor my UPS, I don't see any improvement in power consumption when idle from setting the minimum processor state to 5% vs 90%.


I observed the same as well. It seems like leaving ryzen balanced at 90% is nearly similar in savings to 5%. I decided to trust AMD and leave it at their balanced profile. Leaving core-parking off seems to help with FPS.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> That's quite a journey, perhaps due to Creator's update. Will try it next week. It's the other way around, you can't change P0 ratio if HPET is disabled. P1/P2 ratios and P0/P1/P2 VID is fine either case. You can set P0 ratio from AMD CBS and then rely on ZenStates for increased VID.


Ok noted, ta.
At the moment I still get an error on starting ZenStates but its different and only happens once.
It says something about not being able to access the memory, Il check next boot.
I suspect Avast antivirus was doing some crazy "%$£ before and was interfering with the install process but it has been successfully promoted to the recycle bin. It could be creators too.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> XFR and CPB is always disabled when you enter "OC mode", which happens as soon as your P0 ratio is higher than default (36.25x for example on 1800X).


Will XFR ever be enabled in future updates when we manually OC (any of the various OC methods)? i.e if we increase all cores up to 4000MHz for instance, can XFR try to find any extra headroom on top of our settings and try and hit 4300 or 4400MHz over a couple of cores. Or is it the case that too many variables would have been adjusted for it to understand?


----------



## district9prawn

I've just had a play with 0003. Has cold booted successfully every time on to the 3200 ratio. I still have the frequency hole between 3200-3300, but I can cold boot fine between 3300-3550. On 0079, cold boot would fail and I'd need to reapply cpu OC on 2666 or 2400 strap, then enter bios again and apply 3200 ratio.

I've also been able to tighten timings, gone from 18-18-18-38 to 14-14-14-34 at 3450 mhz.


----------



## dorbot

That's great news, I'm really looking forward to what the next month brings memory wise. I have not touched Bclck yet and if I can get 3600MHz plus that would be fantastic, though I am trying to keep my expectations under control!

@ Elmor.
The new error window says "Error initialising memory interface unable to find the specified file"
But just okay it and next try works as intended, consistently.
I think my whole install process was just a bit monged.










At the moment having just read the above few posts, I am totally confused as to wether I should set 5% processor or 90% in Ryzen balanced.
Taking all hwinfo readings into account and noting that some seem locked high, I notice the total watts used is about 30 for 90% and 20 for 5%.

Is this purely because the cores are being allowed to park when 5% is set? Or does nobody really know?
More mystery, lol.


----------



## GrapeSlurpee

Finally just got my ryzen build together after having a DOA Motherboard and now excited i can finally get to overclocking
Its been a long time since i have overclocked a cpu (Last time was on my q6600 cpu)

My System
Ryzen 7 1700x
Asus Crosshair vi hero
32gigs g-skill trident z rgb 3866

I had planned to use my easter break to do some serious overclocking but the DOA motherboard set me back
So far i have my 1700x sitting at 3.8ghz by just changing my multiplier to 38x and setting vcore to 1.375 (i feel like for this i speed i could bring the voltage down a little)
I have also set my ram to 2666 and changed the dram voltage to 1.35. (I tried 2933 but i couldn't get it to boot i need to look into the settings a bit more)

I have ran Prime95 for about an hour and a half. Temps seem to sit around 52 degrees in AMD Ryzen master
I am using CPU-Z and HWMonitor to monitor other things. Under load the VCORE changes between 1.308V and 1.330V

I am trying to get a stable overclock that i can use as base if things go wrong when i push further i can revert back to it.
My goal is 3.9ghz with 3200 for the ram on all 4 sticks

One concern i have is HWMonitor reports a thing called CPU VID as 1.550V is that normal?
Also is there anything i am doing wrong so far that could be hurting my system?

Im looking forward to push this further and posting progress as i go.
Next step for me is getting my ram speed higher.


----------



## dorbot

Welcome to the madhouse!
1.5v seems high but it might just be XFR doing its thing on a single core. I'm not too clued up though.
I thought Multiplier OCing above 36 disabled XFR.Dunno.
Tired.

Been up all night getting ZenStates to work then playing with it.

I should probably go to bed seeing as it is time to get up.


----------



## wolfpack122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrapeSlurpee*
> 
> One concern i have is HWMonitor reports a thing called CPU VID as 1.550V is that normal?


Read this post by @gupsterg


----------



## leareynl

I have a question regarding PCI-E when overclocking the BCLK.

Setup :

Crosshair VI Hero
0083 BIOS (2T)
1700X @ 125x32 (4ghz) 1.4vcore, 1.21 vsoc, 1.8vPLL
Geil EVO X 3200 16GB kit @ 16-16-16-16-36-2T @ 3333 mhz. 1.54v (yep high) Listed in the beginning of this thread as Samsung B, but it's not, its SK Hynix. (GEX416GB3200C16DC)
Radeon R9 390, not OC, just default.

It seems stable... except I get random crashes on the display driver wherever, in a game or on the desktop, can be at any moment :

"Display driver amdkmdap stopped responding and has successfully recovered." I get in the event log of windows.

I am assuming this is because of the BCLK OC.

As stated, PLL voltage increase may help with BCLK OC but that didn't fix anything for me, I tried up until 1.95v and as low as 1.78v.

What else can I try?

To be frank, this crazy memory can only run at this speed above 3.2ghz or below 3ghz on my system... its fine doing 2933 MHz at 14-14-14-14-32 but meh I want 3200+.
But anything between 3000 and 3200 my system wont even post. So i am forced to used BCLK OC.


----------



## GrapeSlurpee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfpack122*
> 
> Read this post by @gupsterg


I read over it but im not fully sure what it means. is it something i should worry about of just a bug with the software reading it?

Also i dunno if it matters but i am still using bios 1002


----------



## wolfpack122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrapeSlurpee*
> 
> I read over it but im not fully sure what it means. is it something i should worry about of just a bug with the software reading it?


It seems to be a read out error when on older bios.
Restart your computer and wait 2 minutes before starting HWmonitor after logging into Windows.
You can also try using bios 0079, 0081, 0082 or 0083 if you aren't using one of them already.


----------



## nesham

I have had stability problems and that is not BIOS problem but memory is definitely defective at last one module. If I use over 8GB get instant BSOD. In normal use very rare but when I copy massive data and mem usage is over 8-10 GB instant BSOD,
Now I have to start RMA process with Corsair. ;-(


----------



## GrapeSlurpee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfpack122*
> 
> It seems to be a read out error when on older bios.
> Restart your computer and wait 2 minutes before starting HWmonitor after logging into Windows.
> You can also try using bios 0079, 0081, 0082 or 0083 if you aren't using one of them already.


Thanks i updated to 0081 and its now reading 1.325 with the same settings as before


----------



## 1nterceptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartoi*
> 
> I have 2x16GB Corsair LPX RAM Version 5.39 (CMK32GX4M2B3000C15) and can overclock my RAM to 2666 via 2666 memory strap but anything above it will cause a boot-loop. I think my RAM is Hynix-based. If I wanted to overclock higher than the 2666 I'm getting, what settings should I change. Is REFCLK the same thing as BCLK? My 1700x is overclocked via P-States so I don't want to use adjust BCLK as it will remove my overclock.


Hi
You can easily check your ram IC's by downloading Thaiphoon Burner


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrapeSlurpee*
> 
> Thanks i updated to 0081 and its now reading 1.325 with the same settings as before


Funny I updated to the latest bios and my reading in anything buy AI suite all say 1.550V


----------



## Spartoi

I'm having an issue and I'm not quite sure what's causing it. I clean installed Windows 10 and am re-downloading some Steam games. When doing this and multitasking/web browsing after awhile my computer starts to slow down a lot and then eventually crashes/black screen with a Q-code of 8 (not 08 but 8_). Is this caused by an unstable overclock because I've only noticed it occur while downloading from Steam and multitasking.?


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartoi*
> 
> I'm having an issue and I'm not quite sure what's causing it. I clean installed Windows 10 and am re-downloading some Steam games. When doing this and multitasking/web browsing after awhile my computer starts to slow down a lot and then eventually crashes/black screen with a Q-code of 8 (not 08 but 8_). Is this caused by an unstable overclock because I've only noticed it occur while downloading from Steam and multitasking.?


Yup! Unstable OC.

Saw this many times trying for 4.1Ghz stable. Ended up dropping down to 4.0 and haven't had any issues since. Anything above 4.0. say 4.25, also causes this.


----------



## wolfpack122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leareynl*
> 
> I have a question regarding PCI-E when overclocking the BCLK.
> 
> Setup :
> 
> Crosshair VI Hero
> 0083 BIOS (2T)
> 1700X @ 125x32 (4ghz) 1.4vcore, 1.21 vsoc, 1.8vPLL
> Geil EVO X 3200 16GB kit @ 16-16-16-16-36-2T @ 3333 mhz. 1.54v (yep high) Listed in the beginning of this thread as Samsung B, but it's not, its SK Hynix. (GEX416GB3200C16DC)
> Radeon R9 390, not OC, just default.
> 
> It seems stable... except I get random crashes on the display driver wherever, in a game or on the desktop, can be at any moment :
> 
> "Display driver amdkmdap stopped responding and has successfully recovered." I get in the event log of windows.
> 
> I am assuming this is because of the BCLK OC.
> 
> As stated, PLL voltage increase may help with BCLK OC but that didn't fix anything for me, I tried up until 1.95v and as low as 1.78v.
> 
> What else can I try?
> 
> To be frank, this crazy memory can only run at this speed above 3.2ghz or below 3ghz on my system... its fine doing 2933 MHz at 14-14-14-14-32 but meh I want 3200+.
> But anything between 3000 and 3200 my system wont even post. So i am forced to used BCLK OC.


Did you try manually setting the PCIE slot to GEN1 or GEN2?
Try to reinstall the display drivers. Use DDU to remove the display drivers and do a clean install.


----------



## Spartoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1nterceptor*
> 
> Hi
> You can easily check your ram IC's by downloading Thaiphoon Burner


I'm assuming IC is the manufacturer, in which case my RAM is from Hynix.



Also, while waiting for some advice to increase RAM speed, I was able to lower timings to 14-14-14-14-34
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Yup! Unstable OC.
> 
> Saw this many times trying for 4.1Ghz stable. Ended up dropping down to 4.0 and haven't had any issues since. Anything above 4.0. say 4.25, also causes this.


Well I'm only running at 3.8Ghz on my 1700x. Should I just increase the voltage (currently at 1.312V)?


----------



## 1nterceptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartoi*
> 
> I'm assuming IC is the manufacturer, in which case my RAM is from Hynix.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, while waiting for some advice to increase RAM speed, I was able to lower timings to 14-14-14-14-34
> Well I'm only running at 3.8Ghz on my 1700x. Should I just increase the voltage (currently at 1.312V)?


Yes, by identificating IC' you can find out the chip manufacturer, not the ram manufacturer, there is a diference...

Those are quite low latencies, if you want more speed you should set them higher (something like 18-18-18-39) and when you achieve higher clocks try to lower the latencies again. Anyway, with those Hynix IC's i woulden't expect very high oc... My guess is you won't be able to boot with 2993 strap, only with 2666. But that's fine, because you can use bclk to oc the ram. Just keep an eye on your targeted cpu speed by increasing the bclk...

Concerning the cpu, yes - you should increase the voltage (try 1.4v with LLC3 for 4Ghz) if you want more mhz, than test for stability by playing your favorite games, running prime95 or IBT, after that if your system is stable lower the voltage as much as you can without causing instability.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartoi*
> 
> Should I just increase the voltage (currently at 1.312V)?


If you wanna push higher.


----------



## Spartoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1nterceptor*
> 
> Yes, by identificating IC' you can find out the chip manufacturer, not the ram manufacturer, there is a diference...
> 
> Those are quite low latencies, if you want more speed you should set them higher (something like 18-18-18-39) and when you achieve higher clocks try to lower the latencies again. Anyway, with those Hynix IC's i woulden't expect very high oc... My guess is you won't be able to boot with 2993 strap, only with 2666. But that's fine, because you can use bclk to oc the ram. Just keep an eye on your targeted cpu speed by increasing the bclk...
> 
> Concerning the cpu, yes - you should increase the voltage (try 1.4v with LLC3 for 4Ghz) if you want more mhz, than test for stability by playing your favorite games, running prime95 or IBT, after that if your system is stable lower the voltage as much as you can without causing instability.


Should RAM voltage and SOC voltage be played with? Do they affect RAM OC stability? My RAM is currently at the rated 1.35V and SOC is on Auto. I'm trying to avoid BCLK overclocking as I'm using P-States to OC and changing BCLK will break this.

I thought that I read using LLC 3 or above is not advised due to high VRM (?) voltage spikes being bad for the CPU or motherboard. Am I misinformed?


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartoi*
> 
> Should RAM voltage and SOC voltage be played with? Do they affect RAM OC stability? My RAM is currently at the rated 1.35V and SOC is on Auto. I'm trying to avoid BCLK overclocking as I'm using P-States to OC and changing BCLK will break this.
> 
> I thought that I read using LLC 3 or above is not advised due to high VRM (?) voltage spikes being bad for the CPU or motherboard. Am I misinformed?


LLC 3 *should* be fine, if you're worried try just upping vcroe and LLC 1-2. As for ram I can bump mine up to 1.37 and run 2666mhz with the same timings as 2400 (14-15-15-15-32). But idk how stable it is, currently testing that now.


----------



## 1nterceptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartoi*
> 
> Should RAM voltage and SOC voltage be played with? Do they affect RAM OC stability? My RAM is currently at the rated 1.35V and SOC is on Auto. I'm trying to avoid BCLK overclocking as I'm using P-States to OC and changing BCLK will break this.
> 
> I thought that I read using LLC 3 or above is not advised due to high VRM (?) voltage spikes being bad for the CPU or motherboard. Am I misinformed?


As alucardis666 said, LLC3 is nothing you should be worried about because CH6 has high quality VRM's, especially if you have any active cooling for them or simply a good air-flow in your case...

Ram and/or SoC voltage can be changed without problem in case you need more stability, but IMO - anything above 1.4v for ram and 1.15v for SoC is a bit high for 24/7 usage... If you can't oc via bclk than try to select 2666 strap with loose latencies and increased ram voltage (try 1.35-1.4v and 1.4-1.45v for boot).


----------



## Xzow

Where are the CPU overclocking and voltage results posted? Why is the OP just ram overclocks?

How far have you guys been able to push the 1700x on this board?


----------



## Crysis90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littlestereo*
> 
> I did a thing:
> 
> *4.26 validated* http://valid.x86.fr/47d5tf
> 
> *FS Ultra @ 4.2 GHz* http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12404482
> 
> *Timespy CPU over 9k* http://www.3dmark.com/spy/1608525


Wow, nice.








Can you run Cinebench?


----------



## Timur Born

Installing 003 was a bit bumpy. I did a Clear CMOS and I checked if 90 MHz works with my system and a whole bunch of PCIe cards (including GPU), but I do not remember in which order I did that.

After 003 installed the new EC (what does that stand for) I got a black screen, POST code 0D and the white boot LED was lit. Soft-off worked at once (no need for 5 s push). Turned back on and got a code A9 (or maybe A2?) and black screen again, but I noticed that the HDD LED blinked before. I speculated that maybe Windows was loading and only the graphic-card didn't work, but a push on soft-off clarified that to be an wrong assumption, because it turned off the PC right away.

Turned back on, pushed Clear CMOS, turned back on again and now it's working.

I had some hopes that the 90 MHz early boot thing might help with those PCIe cards that are not detected properly in the chipset connected PCIe slots, but unfortunately it did not.


----------



## wolfpack122

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Installing 003 was a bit bumpy. I did a Clear CMOS and I checked if 90 MHz works with my system and a whole bunch of PCIe cards (including GPU), but I do not remember in which order I did that.
> 
> After 003 installed the new EC (what does that stand for) I got a black screen, POST code 0D and the white boot LED was lit. Soft-off worked at once (no need for 5 s push). Turned back on and got a code A9 (or maybe A2?) and black screen again, but I noticed that the HDD LED blinked before. I speculated that maybe Windows was loading and only the graphic-card didn't work, but a push on soft-off clarified that to be an wrong assumption, because it turned off the PC right away.
> 
> Turned back on, pushed Clear CMOS, turned back on again and now it's working.
> 
> I had some hopes that the 90 MHz early boot thing might help with those PCIe cards that are not detected properly in the chipset connected PCIe slots, but unfortunately it did not.






EC = Embedded controller


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Funny I updated to the latest bios and my reading in anything buy AI suite all say 1.550V


On stock IT shows 1.55v.
But when I load OC profile (pstates), I get the right readings again!


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartoi*
> 
> Should RAM voltage and SOC voltage be played with? Do they affect RAM OC stability? My RAM is currently at the rated 1.35V and SOC is on Auto. I'm trying to avoid BCLK overclocking as I'm using P-States to OC and changing BCLK will break this.
> 
> I thought that I read using LLC 3 or above is not advised due to high VRM (?) voltage spikes being bad for the CPU or motherboard. Am I misinformed?


They could definitely impact stability!
Don't change anything if it's already stable. What are u trying to reach?


----------



## 1nterceptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> Where are the CPU overclocking and voltage results posted? Why is the OP just ram overclocks?
> 
> How far have you guys been able to push the 1700x on this board?


Don't know abot the 1700x but i managed this with my 1600x, ram is holding me back a bit (older e-die) but overall i got a very good chip on my hands. Won't try any higher clocks/voltages until the backplate for my Kraken x52 arrives, i'm using Freezer33 now









https://valid.x86.fr/3x0gj7

It's not IBT stable jet, but not 1 crash while playing gta5, dota2, battlefield1, or browsing in Opera with 20-ish tabs open...


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1nterceptor*
> 
> Don't know abot the 1700x but i managed this with my 1600x, ram is holding me back a bit (older e-die) but overall i got a very good chip on my hands. Won't try any higher clocks/voltages until the backplate for my Kraken x52 arrives, i'm using Freezer33 now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/3x0gj7
> 
> It's not IBT stable jet, but not 1 crash while playing gta5, dota2, battlefield1, or browsing in Opera with 20-ish tabs open...


How do you decide the base clock and multiplier?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1nterceptor*
> 
> Don't know abot the 1700x but i managed this with my 1600x, ram is holding me back a bit (older e-die) but overall i got a very good chip on my hands. Won't try any higher clocks/voltages until the backplate for my Kraken x52 arrives, i'm using Freezer33 now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/3x0gj7
> 
> It's not IBT stable jet, but not 1 crash while playing gta5, dota2, battlefield1, or browsing in Opera with 20-ish tabs open...


Don't panic if you need to push to voltages a lot more for IBT.

I'm game stable at +offset 0.025 //
I can run IBT successfully at +offset 0.05 //
I need to bump the vcore above 0.068 to avoid WHEA after running IBT or CB(3x in a row)


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @kaseki
> 
> NH-D15 on C6H with F4-3200C14-8GTZ , image courtesy of @Serchio.
> 
> 
> 
> @lordzed83
> 
> TPU MemTest64 same settings as ~6hrs/1000% HCI MemTest and HCI was ~14GB load where as TMT64 is ~15GB so far passed ~1.75hrs.


Cool how did it go ?? Before i start memory tests i turn everything possible off. free up as much as possible. In myc ase its around 15gb free from 16.


----------



## lordzed83

Double post :/

So Downlocking working now. Setting do apply on windows startup also. And XFR is working when im idling also once core boosts to my max when it needs to on balanced plan.

App is fantastic. Hope at some point one day i can set up Pstate 01 and 02 with boot up option not code 56 but app will do for now


----------



## gupsterg

@majestynl

Will have view/go mate







.

@geoxile

I sorta think I don't need / want to give higher SOC







. Like I said CPU UEFI defaults I measure ~0.893V on ProbeIt point for SOC. Manually set 0.875V is equal to that on remeasure. Now if I've gone to 0.975V I've upped by +100mV which IMO should be more than ample. There was a post by [email protected], that stated SOC could be influencing other voltages "we" are not aware of, link. Then I'm in the camp of The Stilt's thinking, link, link. I may try his suggestion in this post.

I have done Y-Cruncher 2x with NTT (plus the other tests in it), one run was 7hrs another 10hrs and no issues. By my comment I do not mean to come across that I do not appreciate your tips







, I value anyone giving any thoughts on helping me







.

All my testing is pointing to is something regarding memory training fail at boot from shutdown (mains active all the time to rig). Restarts are not an issue. Perhaps when a newer UEFI with update from AMD comes I'll be ok. For now I'd rather keep to lower voltages, etc and use "Sleep" as have no issues then.

I passed ~16.5hrs of Maximum TPU MemTest64 v1.0, I posted all screenies, etc in this post on TPU.

3.83200C14_setting.txt 17k .txt file




Spoiler: AMD CBS screenies









I'm on UEFI 0082, AFAIK ProcODT: [Auto] = 53.3Ω as Elmor said default in UEFI 0081 and onwards is that.

@BoMbY

Yes I reckon MemTest64 may have an issue with programs run in the background. In the linked TPU post you will see HWiNFO + TPU MemTest64 = no go, MemTest64 stopped working. HCI MemTest did not have an issue, I was on W7 with 7x 2048MB allocated for run though. I will try lower RAM allocation with MemTest64, but reading your "test" info I may still have an issue, if so will report to W1zzard on TPU (is on OCN as well).

@bluej511

I believe my clean install of W10C has HPET enabled by default, UEFI 0082 (AGESA 1.0.0.4a), will do some other checks.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *district9prawn*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've just had a play with 0003. Has cold booted successfully every time on to the 3200 ratio. I still have the frequency hole between 3200-3300, but I can cold boot fine between 3300-3550. On 0079, cold boot would fail and I'd need to reapply cpu OC on 2666 or 2400 strap, then enter bios again and apply 3200 ratio.
> 
> I've also been able to tighten timings, gone from 18-18-18-38 to 14-14-14-34 at 3450 mhz.


Any chance of share what RAM you have?

I have cold boot issues on F4-3200C14D-16GTZ, tried a lotta stuff. Sorta hesitant to try UEFI 0003 as for ~3 days using "Sleep" mode I have no issues on 0082 and happy without meddling with UEFI flashes, options, etc at the moment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> AMD said that due to the way power states work with Ryzen, you wouldn't necessarily see the processor's downclocking being reported in software as that would only report the previous P-state.
> Perhaps someone else can confirm this or provide more details, but my understanding is that the Ryzen Balanced profile is designed to prevent the CPU from core parking and downclocking significantly using P-states, but still allows the use of C-states to save power when idle - which the CPU can switch in/out of in 1ms.
> When the CPU enters C-states, it's not recorded by monitoring software. So the CPU _is_ running in a much lower power state when idle, but you don't see a reduced clockspeed.
> If you monitor Vcore though, you should see that it drops below 0.4v when idle if you are using P-state overclocking vs a fixed multiplier which is always running at a set voltage.
> If I monitor my UPS, I don't see any improvement in power consumption when idle from setting the minimum processor state to 5% vs 90%.


Disregarding what SW read for clocks on Ryzen PP, Ryzen plan default settings was worse than W10 Balanced defaults for me in 3DM FS benches, link. I added also so TimeSpy benches to OP of my thread, this seems more consistent for run data, I will try other PP with it hopefully today.
@lordzed83

~15680MB allocated, ~16.5hrs pass, same settings as what I've been using before for other stress tests, etc







, TPU thread with all sceenies, etc linked above in reply to geoxile







.


----------



## Batuhano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Do you get downclocking with default settings in the BIOS? Are you using balanced power profile?


I'm on win10Pro (v1703) and I was using ryzen balanced power profile and downclocking wasnt working, now I'm using windows balanced power profile and its working like a charm, thank you for the tip









Will Zenstates support Ryzen Balanced Power pofile soon?

http://hizliresim.com/DPqg5m


----------



## district9prawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Any chance of share what RAM you have?
> 
> I have cold boot issues on F4-3200C14D-16GTZ, tried a lotta stuff. Sorta hesitant to try UEFI 0003 as for ~3 days using "Sleep" mode I have no issues on 0082 and happy without meddling with UEFI flashes, options, etc at the moment.


https://gskill.com/en/product/f4-4133c19d-16gtza

It is samsung B die.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @majestynl
> 
> Will have view/go mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @geoxile
> 
> I sorta think I don't need / want to give higher SOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Like I said CPU UEFI defaults I measure ~0.893V on ProbeIt point for SOC. Manually set 0.875V is equal to that on remeasure. Now if I've gone to 0.975V I've upped by +100mV which IMO should be more than ample. There was a post by [email protected], that stated SOC could be influencing other voltages "we" are not aware of, link. Then I'm in the camp of The Stilt's thinking, link, link. I may try his suggestion in this post.
> 
> I have done Y-Cruncher 2x with NTT (plus the other tests in it), one run was 7hrs another 10hrs and no issues. By my comment I do not mean to come across that I do not appreciate your tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I value anyone giving any thoughts on helping me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> All my testing is pointing to is something regarding memory training fail at boot from shutdown (mains active all the time to rig). Restarts are not an issue. Perhaps when a newer UEFI with update from AMD comes I'll be ok. For now I'd rather keep to lower voltages, etc and use "Sleep" as have no issues then.
> 
> I passed ~16.5hrs of Maximum TPU MemTest64 v1.0, I posted all screenies, etc in this post on TPU.
> 
> 3.83200C14_setting.txt 17k .txt file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: AMD CBS screenies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on UEFI 0082, AFAIK ProcODT: [Auto] = 53.3Ω as Elmor said default in UEFI 0081 and onwards is that.
> 
> @BoMbY
> 
> Yes I reckon MemTest64 may have an issue with programs run in the background. In the linked TPU post you will see HWiNFO + TPU MemTest64 = no go, MemTest64 stopped working. HCI MemTest did not have an issue, I was on W7 with 7x 2048MB allocated for run though. I will try lower RAM allocation with MemTest64, but reading your "test" info I may still have an issue, if so will report to W1zzard on TPU (is on OCN as well).
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> I believe my clean install of W10C has HPET enabled by default, UEFI 0082 (AGESA 1.0.0.4a), will do some other checks.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance of share what RAM you have?
> 
> I have cold boot issues on F4-3200C14D-16GTZ, tried a lotta stuff. Sorta hesitant to try UEFI 0003 as for ~3 days using "Sleep" mode I have no issues on 0082 and happy without meddling with UEFI flashes, options, etc at the moment.
> Disregarding what SW read for clocks on Ryzen PP, Ryzen plan default settings was worse than W10 Balanced defaults for me in 3DM FS benches, link. I added also so TimeSpy benches to OP of my thread, this seems more consistent for run data, I will try other PP with it hopefully today.
> @lordzed83
> 
> ~15680MB allocated, ~16.5hrs pass, same settings as what I've been using before for other stress tests, etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , TPU thread with all sceenies, etc linked above in reply to geoxile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I have that as well but not sure if it means enabled or disabled. From what ive read W10 doesnt use hpet anymore but uses something else so not sure why it would be enabled. I'm curious now if its better enabled or disabled for ryzen.

Edit: Found this over on anandtech by user carfax83

*"That's good, but I would only turn it off if you meet the following requirements:

1) You have a Core i5/i7 or AMD equivalent processor

2) You have Windows 7, Windows 8 or Windows 8.1

HPET isn't snake oil like some people believe, so turning it on or off has consequences. If you want to see whether it's turned on in the Operating system, use this command in the command prompt with admin privileges:

bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock

If you get an error about element not being found, then HPET is disabled in the OS and isn't being used. If you don't get an error, and you get some kind of confirmation, then it was already enabled.

To enable HPET as the only system timer, use this command:

bcdedit /set useplatformclock true

In both cases, you must reboot for it to take effect.

Since turning it off I've noticed that my computer boots faster and is quicker and more responsive generally speaking. Games are also smoother, particularly those that rely on the CPU. This might sound like placebo to some of you, but if you look at what invariant TSC does ie synchronizing TSC across cores and what not, then it's actually believable."*

Tried it, mine is indeed disabled as i get an error.

"An error occurred while attempting to delete the specified data element.
Element not found."


----------



## Spartoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> They could definitely impact stability!
> Don't change anything if it's already stable. What are u trying to reach?


At least 2933Mhz since the RAM is rated for 3000Mhz.


----------



## littlestereo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crysis90*
> 
> Wow, nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you run Cinebench?


Will be giving it a shot probably on Sunday, had to shelve it for today and tomorrow due to friends visiting.


----------



## YpsiNine

@gupsterg
I do not have a problem with HWiNFO and MemTest64. However, I did have problems with MemTest64 in general when not running it as an Administrator.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Batuhano*
> 
> Will Zenstates support Ryzen Balanced Power pofile soon?


It's not like that. It already does, but the profile limits the CPU from downclocking.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> As a warning to everyone, it seems that AI Suite is not compatible with the Windows 10 Creators Update. I thought my problem that killed my Windows 10 setup was the 8 errors I was getting, but after recovering, and then re-installing AI Suite, I did the reboot, and then, BSoD. Attempting to recover at that point, could not go back to previous version of Windows(might be a Creators Update but), could not boot in safe mode, nothing would work.
> 
> I will note that AI Suite worked fine with Anniversary Update, no crashes or anything, so it is definitely the new Windows version.


no surprise at all. have to wait until the ASUS software guys release an AI suite compatible with Win 10 CU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> *Beta software for P-state overclocking from OS*
> 
> Can set P0/P1/P2 frequency and voltage, and is able to loading settings at boot. Should work on W7/8/10 x64. If you're on W7 you might have to install .NET 4.0.
> 
> To install, just run the main executable AsusZenStates.exe and it should take care of it. *It's required to enable HPET or your system might act strange.
> 
> ASUS ZenStates v0.1


This program has helped me discover something interesting. While you can change your voltage/offset voltage and frequency in AI Suite 3 and still retain your Pstate downclocking to P2, it changes both P0 and P1 to your desired frequency, making it look like you totally lost P1 (even tho you'd still see the VID reading in HWinfo at times). With this software I can correct P1 multiplier after the fact.

Any chance you can get the other ASUS software guys to git as gud as you at this? Maybe you should fix AI suite 3 for them








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Batuhano*
> 
> I'm on win10Pro (v1703) and I was using ryzen balanced power profile and downclocking wasnt working, now I'm using windows balanced power profile and its working like a charm, thank you for the tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will Zenstates support Ryzen Balanced Power pofile soon?
> 
> http://hizliresim.com/DPqg5m


Well, it actually does. The thing is in the Ryzen Balanced Power profile, minimum CPU state is 90%. With that much you wont see any downclocking or downvolting whatsoever. They claim it does, but i still say BS.

With balanced profile the minimum CPU state is 5%, but there are many other settings that make windows balanced profile not a good one to use.

If you want/can. Edit the Ryzen Balanced Profiles minimum CPU state to 50% (or lower) and you will get your downclocking with it.


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> The thing is in the Ryzen Balanced Power profile, minimum CPU state is 90%. With that much you wont see any downclocking or downvolting whatsoever. They claim it does, but i still say BS.
> With balanced profile the minimum CPU state is 5%, but there are many other settings that make windows balanced profile not a good one to use.
> If you want/can. Edit the Ryzen Balanced Profiles minimum CPU state to 50% (or lower) and you will get your downclocking with it.


See my post here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/10700_100#post_26036193
The Ryzen Balanced plan seems to use C-states for power saving instead of P-states. It should not be necessary to change it.
HWiNFO does not see it reducing the clockspeed, but if you watch Vcore it will drop below 0.4V when idle.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> See my post here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/10700_100#post_26036193
> The Ryzen Balanced plan seems to use C-states for power saving instead of P-states. It should not be necessary to change it.
> HWiNFO does not see it reducing the clockspeed, but if you watch Vcore it will drop below 0.4V when idle.


I've seen this and its all is fine but it still doesn't down clock or downvolt at 90% min cpu state. I've watched it already at 200ms polling and see nothing that suggest any real downvolting. VID is a different story. When i'm on Ryzen balanced power plan, VID sticks to 0.900. no changes. CPU voltage SVI2 TFN sticks to 1.362, and changes for load. nothing below that much.

Anyone care to measure with DMM to discern the truth?


----------



## Batuhano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> See my post here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/10700_100#post_26036193
> The Ryzen Balanced plan seems to use C-states for power saving instead of P-states. It should not be necessary to change it.
> HWiNFO does not see it reducing the clockspeed, but if you watch Vcore it will drop below 0.4V when idle.


In my case I think its not working as you said or I'm missing some other points. When i changed my power plan to ryzen balanced, CPU speed increased to 4ghz in HWinfo and also vcore increased to 1.4v too. Should i monitor Vcore with another program?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartoi*
> 
> At least 2933Mhz since the RAM is rated for 3000Mhz.


Then give a try with vsoc/ dram volt / dram boot volt..
There are many users who had succes playing withh those values. Including me.


----------



## gupsterg

@bluej511

HPET was active for me mate







. I haven't installed anything like Ryzen Master, AiSuite, or anything that I think would have activated it. HPET does not disappear from W10 Device Manager once disabled, which IIRC does on W7 (again not sure will check).

Did BCDEDIT /deletevalue useplatformclock and no error.



Reboot and error as HPET disabled.



@YpsiNine

+rep







, I am in admin group but shortcut not set as run as administrator. I will try TPU MemTest64 with HWiNFO again







, perhaps HPET caused issue for me, you have on/off? did you use maximum MemTest64?

I had no issues with MemTest64 maximum, I just did not use anything else with it, again not used as run as admin either.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serfeldon*
> 
> Because of your suggestion I decided, why not try switching to an HDMI cable from the DVI cable? It worked!! Weird that the DVI cable went just as I was playing around in the bios, But I guess weird things happen. You saved me from what was probably going to be a not fun experience with newegg or an RMA. Thank you!


I'm glad it worked out for you. I thought it'd be just a HDMI thing, but it seems any display cable can cause that.

This board is just bananas


----------



## Batuhano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Well, it actually does. The thing is in the Ryzen Balanced Power profile, minimum CPU state is 90%. With that much you wont see any downclocking or downvolting whatsoever. They claim it does, but i still say BS.
> 
> With balanced profile the minimum CPU state is 5%, but there are many other settings that make windows balanced profile not a good one to use.
> 
> If you want/can. Edit the Ryzen Balanced Profiles minimum CPU state to 50% (or lower) and you will get your downclocking with it.


How can I edit the Ryzen Balanced Profiles minimum CPU state to %50? I googled but couldn't find any sources to do this


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Batuhano*
> 
> How can I edit the Ryzen Balanced Profiles minimum CPU state to %50? I googled but couldn't find any sources to do this


takes enabling the options in registry for them to show up if they dont automatically, and even them they might not show immediately. i had to enable all possible cpu power management options in order for just min processor state to show.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> This board is just bananas


Maahaaahaaah. Aren't they all like that these days?


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Hmm ok, then enabling HPET should solve it. Or set ratios from AMD CBS and voltages in OS.
> Same as above, you probably need to enable HPET.


Just created another restore point and gave it a shot with HPET on. Working great!

I do have to manually re-apply it after I wake the system from sleep though. Stays at code 30, until I hit apply to get the OC code.


----------



## Pimpmuckl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartoi*
> 
> I have 2x16GB Corsair LPX RAM Version 5.39 (CMK32GX4M2B3000C15) and can overclock my RAM to 2666 via 2666 memory strap but anything above it will cause a boot-loop. I think my RAM is Hynix-based. If I wanted to overclock higher than the 2666 I'm getting, what settings should I change. Is REFCLK the same thing as BCLK? My 1700x is overclocked via P-States so I don't want to use adjust BCLK as it will remove my overclock.


I've got the exact same RAM as you have. I've set 1.2v SOC, 1.35 Boot- and DRAM Voltage and 80 Ohms ProcODT.

This lets me boot (and is stable!) with 2933 18-18-18-38


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I've seen this and its all is fine but it still doesn't down clock or downvolt at 90% min cpu state. I've watched it already at 200ms polling and see nothing that suggest any real downvolting. VID is a different story. When i'm on Ryzen balanced power plan, VID sticks to 0.900. no changes. CPU voltage SVI2 TFN sticks to 1.362, and changes for load. nothing below that much.
> 
> Anyone care to measure with DMM to discern the truth?


Do you have "Global C-state Control" enabled in the Advanced\AMD CBS\Zen Common Options section of the UEFI?
I'm sure that having HWiNFO polling every 100ms was interfering with this, but Vcore is constantly changing on my system using the stock Ryzen Balanced profile.


----------



## R71800XSS

I have a configuration like you or any similar: R71800X, Asus ROG, memory CMK32GX4M2B3000C15R (2x16 GB) and BIOS 1002 official. Find for net I saw some variables for us:



In my case, not is all stable with 2666 Mhz, but I don,t probe all configurations, and don´t boot at all with 2933. The last is your configuration actually.

I wait this help you. If it do, post your result.

With kind regards.


----------



## GoneToPlaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> Help me ID these: F4-3400-C16D-32GTZ, CL16-16-16-36, barcode 1715A5001052303
> I know from the barcode these are Samsung, made in week 15 of 2017, dual channel.
> Can I tell the chip model and die type without installing these (don't want to unnecessarily open the sealed box)?


These are the same DIMMs I have - I can get them to run at 3200 by changing procODT to 80 ohms, and changing the CL timing to 18. I would also change the failcount to 5 to be safe. I think 3200 is on the edge of stability for me with these DIMMs, so if you have an issue, try 2933 as well.

They are dual rank DIMMs, probably Samsung E die as someone else mentioned. If I overclock them from 2667 settings with BCLK overclock, I can get lower CL timings. Hopefully the May BIOS update will make that unnecessary


----------



## skullbringer

Ok, "unblocked" the AISuite Setup.exe, still wont install. Tried downloading different versions, turned uac off and on, just does not install.

No other application behaves like this p o s, w t f?! Am I really that ******ed, is there a click by click guide on how to use this abomination of a software installer?

I just want oc control from the os, PLEASE.


----------



## R71800XSS

Sorry I'm not introduced me.

I'm R718000XSS and this would must my first post, but is the second in resply to:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by Spartoi View Post
> 
> I have 2x16GB Corsair LPX RAM Version 5.39 (CMK32GX4M2B3000C15) and can overclock my RAM to 2666 via 2666 memory strap but anything above it will cause a boot-loop. I think my RAM is Hynix-based. If I wanted to overclock higher than the 2666 I'm getting, what settings should I change. Is REFCLK the same thing as BCLK? My 1700x is overclocked via P-States so I don't want to use adjust BCLK as it will remove my overclock.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> Do you have "Global C-state Control" enabled in the Advanced\AMD CBS\Zen Common Options section of the UEFI?
> I'm sure that having HWiNFO polling every 100ms was interfering with this, but Vcore is constantly changing on my system using the stock Ryzen Balanced profile.


i have it enabled. if youre looking at Vcore in the Asus crosshair VI hero section of hwinfo, that vcore reading fluxuates when idling even with high performance plan.

the one and only thing ryzen balanced plan does is put a middle ground betweed windows high performance and windows balanced plans to achieve power saving levels that dont bork ryzens performance (such as the allowance of 90% parked cores in windows balanced core parking setup) and performance levels when you need it. it doesnt add any new power options.

overall, i dont think ryzen balanced power plan is perfect, and you can very well make a custom plan that does better performance and power saving so long as you can unlock all the power options and are willing to do your own tweaking.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimpmuckl*
> 
> I've got the exact same RAM as you have. I've set 1.2v SOC, 1.35 Boot- and DRAM Voltage and 80 Ohms ProcODT.
> 
> This lets me boot (and is stable!) with 2933 18-18-18-38


Thanks for it, perhaps help me,

but I have read that your voltaje SOC is very high, it must be 1,1 like a lot high, for Hynix Ic's I have readed in anterior post ProcODT must be 60 Ohms for better?


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfpack122*
> 
> Did you try manually setting the PCIE slot to GEN1 or GEN2?
> Try to reinstall the display drivers. Use DDU to remove the display drivers and do a clean install.


Thanks, done as you suggested, it made no difference... I tried a completely different BCLK and couldn't get the board posted at all anymore.
I had to clear CMOS, even safe boot wasn't working no more.

After clearing CMOS, I was not able to reproduce my previous "stable-ish" OC. after pondering I noticed that the timings are now 1T.. and that even with the 0083 BIOS.
So I flashed the 1002 BIOS and then back to 0083... no change, even with the 0083 BIOS that supposed to give me 2T, still 1T... I'm kinda at a loss atm.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> Ok, "unblocked" the AISuite Setup.exe, still wont install. Tried downloading different versions, turned uac off and on, just does not install.
> 
> No other application behaves like this p o s, w t f?! Am I really that ******ed, is there a click by click guide on how to use this abomination of a software installer?
> 
> I just want oc control from the os, PLEASE.


Do the following for each .exe file in the Install Folder (including subfolders):


Right click on .exe file
Switch to "Compatibility" tab
Checkbox: "Run this program as an administrator"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> Thanks for it, perhaps help me,
> 
> but I have read that your voltaje SOC is very high, it must be 1,1 like a lot high, for Hynix Ic's I have readed in anterior post ProcODT must be 60 Ohms for better?


I would check all ProcODT values to know which one could help you!


----------



## R71800XSS

Thanks. I will do it.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Do the following for each .exe file in the Install Folder (including subfolders):
> 
> 
> Right click on .exe file
> Switch to "Compatibility" tab
> Checkbox: "Run this program as an administrator"


nope, doesnt work. the cursor shows the "loading" circle for half a second, then nothing happens, no user feedback, no open process in task manager.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> nope, doesnt work. the cursor shows the "loading" circle for half a second, then nothing happens, no user feedback, no open process in task manager.


hmm, i find the article i read with same problem as you :
http://www.tomsguide.com/answers/id-1782754/asus-suite-iii-setup-start.html

See post from: ur6beersaway

hope this helps you 2!


----------



## madweazl

I was working on getting a stable overclock (3500) on the memory last night while enjoying some tasty beverages (empty bottle of Sailor Jerry suggests some might have been quite a bit) and noticed my SOC was set to 1.6+v this morning







That was intended for the DRAM, oops







Explains why the CPU was running warmer than normal (about 15° higher). It ran HCI all night at that setting but there doesn't appear to be any immediate signs of damage. Oh, it failed memtest by the way









I resumed testing this morning with intended settings and it looks like PLL (currently 1.86) is providing some benefits to memory stability (119.2 BCLK). 1.85 was error free until 325% which was considerably better than 1.84. I haven't encountered any memory holes up to this point.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> nope, doesnt work. the cursor shows the "loading" circle for half a second, then nothing happens, no user feedback, no open process in task manager.


did you try also changing the run compatibility in the .exe's? And, make sure everything from the old 'failed' installations has been deleted. I put mine on windows 7 compatibility and run as administrator before it finally started working, as well as manually deleted everything it installed in prior fails.


----------



## nersty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I was working on getting a stable overclock (3500) on the memory last night while enjoying some tasty beverages (empty bottle of Sailor Jerry suggests some might have been quite a bit) and noticed my SOC was set to 1.6+v this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was intended for the DRAM, oops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explains why the CPU was running warmer than normal (about 15° higher). It ran HCI all night at that setting but there doesn't appear to be any immediate signs of damage. Oh, it failed memtest by the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I resumed testing this morning with intended settings and it looks like PLL (currently 1.86) is providing some benefits to memory stability (119.2 BCLK). 1.85 was error free until 325% which was considerably better than 1.84. I haven't encountered any memory holes up to this point.


I did the same at one point (not overnight) but I haven't seen any issues (this was a week ago).


----------



## elmor

Can someone check if this version works when changing P0 ratio with HPET disabled? If you have the previous version installed, you need to remove the service first by running uninstall.bat.

http://www.mediafire.com/file/iqob7psr3zzvttk/ASUS_ZenStates_v0.1b.zip


----------



## littlestereo

Ryzen has made the Firestrike Ultra Single GPU Hall of Fame with a Crosshair VI (#100):

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+ultra+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+ultra+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu


----------



## superchad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littlestereo*
> 
> Ryzen has made the Firestrike Ultra Single GPU Hall of Fame with a Crosshair VI (#100):
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+ultra+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+ultra+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu


currently there is one at #23


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> hmm, i find the article i read with same problem as you :
> http://www.tomsguide.com/answers/id-1782754/asus-suite-iii-setup-start.html
> 
> See post from: ur6beersaway
> 
> hope this helps you 2!


tried some of the things mentioned in that post. unblocking the zip before extracting worked and the installer started, so thanks, rep incoming.

then the installer finished and told me to reboot, so I rebooted. after I rebooted error messages came up, saying .exe can not be found.
Ok, I thought, maybe something went wrong during the installation. let's try uninstalling and reinstalling. Opened "programs and features" in windows and tried to uninstall AiSuite 3.
Message popped up saying "Installation is still in progress, reboot first to complete the prior installation". So I rebooted and still could not launch the uninstaller, also tried the uninstaller from the file directory, also tried the installer that just worked, same error message.

Ok, I thought in the thread you linked, they talked about an "AI Suite Cleaner" that you can use to purge broken installs, so that might help. But where do I get this software? The thread linked to the rog forum, but just redirected to the main forum page. Hmm, did some more googling, found several other links to google drive, also dead, "file not available".

Great, I thought, I managed to finally start the installer and now error messages pop up every time the system boots, nice! After some more googling, I found people saying AiSuite 3 was not compatible with Windows 10. But then again, why is it linked on Asus Support and Download page for Windows 10 64bit, if it is not compatible with Windows 10 64bit!?! And why is the "AiSuite 3 Cleaner" not available there, too, when it is seemingly mandatory to get this ai suite 3 back off you pc.

Oh, btw, there is an "AISuite 2 Cleaner", that does not work for AiSuite 3.

So, in my desperation, I booted into safe mode and manually deleted the Programs Files x86/Asus directory, which alleviated the error messages on bootup.
So everything is as it was before, i think, I hope. :/

Also, all of those installers or uninstallers required the file unblocking in Windows and still none of them did what they were supposed to. I guess that is what happens when you put 20 .exe's into one big zip, write a big Setup.exe wrapper that just launches all other .exe's around it and call it a day and then call it a feature.

If it is not compatible, do not list it as compatible. If it should be compatible, dont offer broken installers for download. If it sometimes glitched, and you need a "cleaner" program, offer it on your download support page and not in your nth subforum and Google drive. Test you software before you publish it.

Holy crap, Asus, you are really pushing my English vocab here to adequately describe this cluster f without getting me banned for swearing.

And this is the "premium reseller"?! So all others do an even worse job. What?! What?! I am sorry. I just can not comprehend the level of incompetency I witnessed today.

Rant over. Sorry for typos, I'm not reading that through again.


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> currently there is one at #23


I can only imagine the tears of those who spent 1000$ on a CPU only to be beat by a 300$ one


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> I can only imagine the tears of those who spent 1000$ on a CPU only to be beat by a 300$ one


$500 one :3 same tears either way








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can someone check if this version works when changing P0 ratio with HPET disabled? If you have the previous version installed, you need to remove the service first by running uninstall.bat.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/iqob7psr3zzvttk/ASUS_ZenStates_v0.1b.zip


What is the correct way to go about enabling/disabling HPET? Disabling the system device have any effect?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> $500 one :3 same tears either way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the correct way to go about enabling/disabling HPET? Disabling the system device have any effect?


The one sitting at #23 is a 1700.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> The one sitting at #23 is a 1700.


Oh, was going by that picture







the post after that eluded me.


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> $500 one :3 same tears either way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the correct way to go about enabling/disabling HPET? Disabling the system device have any effect?


It's the R7 1700 not 1800x


----------



## leareynl

What can cause the 0083 bios to NOT use 2T timings?
I have reflashed, back and forth from 1002 to 0083, doesn't matter, I get 1T.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> $500 one :3 same tears either way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the correct way to go about enabling/disabling HPET? Disabling the system device have any effect?


Elevated command prompt
bcdedit /enum (shows current setting)

bcdedit /set useplatfromclock true (turns HPET on.)

bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock (turns HPET off.)

Reboot required after changing.
Wintimertester program shows if its on or off. 14.xxxMHz means its on. 3.xxxx means its off.


----------



## littlestereo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> currently there is one at #23


Well done! That'll have a lot more staying power than the 100. Can't wait to see it with Vega too


----------



## Frikencio

GTX1080 page GET


----------



## Karpata

I give up on life...

Remember how I asked for help a couple of days ago after everything went bad after I went from BIOS 0702 to 1002? Well after I tried everything suggested here and also talked to ASUS support who recommended getting a replacement under warranty I ordered a new C6H to speed it up. I spent the past hours taking everything apart and replacing the motherboard. Now that everything is set up and ready to go I turn it on aaaand... Boot LED Error 0d ... just like before ...

Point being WHAT does 0d mean when on the green Boot LED and what on Earth can I do to get it to work? Which part is the broken one here? The Motherboard can't be it unless my replacement from a completely different seller just so happens to have the same problem.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Elevated command prompt
> bcdedit /enum (shows current setting)
> 
> bcdedit /set useplatfromclock true (turns HPET on.)
> 
> bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock (turns HPET off.)
> 
> Reboot required after changing.
> Wintimertester program shows if its on or off. 14.xxxMHz means its on. 3.xxxx means its off.


NVM this nonsense, was confusing myself!


----------



## hotstocks

I would appreciate some feedback from anyone who has gotten their chip 4ghz + stable with IBT max or 90%. I have been testing two chips for over a month and I am frustrated because I have OC experience and went all out on parts (CH6, G.skill 2x8 3600 C16 b-die, Corsair H100i w/noctua fans, Nvidia 1080, case with massive cooling, Corsair RM1000W psu). The two chips and results are below, I can still return either or both as I really wanted 4ghz with fast ram to be on par with i7700k for gaming.
Chip 1) 1700 This chip acted totally as I thought it would, comfortable at 3.8ghz but 3.9 ghz was it's max and required 1.45v LLC 3
Chip 2) 1800X This chip was very strange right out of the box (and both are on 81 bios, also tried 1002 same)
Firstly, the 1800X stock settings, nothing touched at all failed IBT maximum after about 10-15 minutes or 1-3 runs in, and when it fails it instantly turns the computer off with code 8, no errors or program ending, complete crash. So then I started overclocking it, and I only use manual volts and multiplier, no p state for me! The chip will hit a wall at 3.95ghz which requires 1.38125v LLC3 to get IBT to pass, this seems a little high to me, but not that bad, would have preferred LLC 2 (per elmor/stilt), but I can live with LLC 3 as hwinfo always reports volts <= 1.38125. The chip will do 4ghz at 1.45v LLC 3 and once again pass everything EXCEPT IBT maximum or 90%, and then one again it will just turn off the computer 10-15 minutes into it on run 1-3 randomly with code 8. I imagine I could get it to pass at some silly voltage like 1.5v LLC 3, but I am not willing to run that 24/7, 1.45v LLC 3 I think is the safe 24/7 max until proven otherwise, seeing stock chips go to 1.51v does lead me to believe it can probably handle 1.5, but not 24/7.
So my question is did I get a bad 1800X? Even the 1700 when failing IBT doesn't just turn off the computer, it gives a normal error in windows. If I got a bad 1800X I can exchange it for a new one if you guys think there is something wrong with it since it shuts off rather than reports errors normally, and I would assume based on other peoples statistics and silicon lottery numbers that I paid up for an 1800X because they all pretty much hit 4ghz with 1.4 to 1.44v LLC 3. Also I don't see much of a point in paying up for an 1800X to get 3.95ghz if my 1700 does .9 ghz at the same 1.45v LLC 3 at half the price for 50mhz difference. Even if it does burn out early, I can buy another 1700 for the price of 1800X. I am really thinking my 1800X is defective, not just because it can't hit 4ghz stabily, but because no matter what speed I run it at , when it fails it just turns off the computer instantly with code 8 crash, no windows errors or anything normal. So I am leaning towards exchanging the 1800X and am fine with paying up for one that gets 4ghz without these complete shut downs under stress and since I have good cooling, maybe I will get lucky and get a little over 4ghz. But if you guys really think that most 1800Xs act like mine and don't get quite 4ghz, then I really have a tough decision on whether to keep it, exchange it, or just go with the half priced 1700 at 3.9ghz. I know it is not my memory and am running 3200mhz 1.37v cas 14-14-14-34 stabily, maybe it is just bios teething and the chip is fine and will hit 4ghz with reasonable voltages next bios, or maybe I have a bad mobo, but doubt it since the 1700 didn't just shut off the computer when IBT stressed and that also tells me it is not the PSU (which is overkill anyways). So to all the over 4ghz club experts, what would you recomend for me to do to get 4ghz or over IBT max stable with reasonable voltages? Exhange it or ????


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leareynl*
> 
> What can cause the 0083 bios to NOT use 2T timings?
> I have reflashed, back and forth from 1002 to 0083, doesn't matter, I get 1T.


Because it is probably only using 2T on frequencies of 2666 or higher, like the versions before.


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karpata*
> 
> I give up on life...
> 
> Remember how I asked for help a couple of days ago after everything went bad after I went from BIOS 0702 to 1002? Well after I tried everything suggested here and also talked to ASUS support who recommended getting a replacement under warranty I ordered a new C6H to speed it up. I spent the past hours taking everything apart and replacing the motherboard. Now that everything is set up and ready to go I turn it on aaaand... Boot LED Error 0d ... just like before ...
> 
> Point being WHAT does 0d mean when on the green Boot LED and what on Earth can I do to get it to work? Which part is the broken one here? The Motherboard can't be it unless my replacement from a completely different seller just so happens to have the same problem.


I had alot of those 0d codes when fidling with RAM speeds. Maybe your RAM is bad?


----------



## Karpata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> I had alot of those 0d codes when fidling with RAM speeds. Maybe your RAM is bad?


I did some research again and even though I had conflicting answers here what 0d the one answer found across several forums is DRAM Training failed and appearently it has something to do with the 3200MHz RAMs. Not sure however why it just outright never boots for me because the board is supposed to reduce RAM speed when DRAM training fails. Also is it possible that the very first BIOS update on my old board somehow fried my RAM? Because that's the last time I even got through POST.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I would appreciate some feedback from anyone who has gotten their chip 4ghz + stable with IBT max or 90%. I have been testing two chips for over a month and I am frustrated because I have OC experience and went all out on parts (CH6, G.skill 2x8 3600 C16 b-die, Corsair H100i w/noctua fans, Nvidia 1080, case with massive cooling, Corsair RM1000W psu). The two chips and results are below, I can still return either or both as I really wanted 4ghz with fast ram to be on par with i7700k for gaming.
> Chip 1) 1700 This chip acted totally as I thought it would, comfortable at 3.8ghz but 3.9 ghz was it's max and required 1.45v LLC 3
> Chip 2) 1800X This chip was very strange right out of the box (and both are on 81 bios, also tried 1002 same)
> Firstly, the 1800X stock settings, nothing touched at all failed IBT maximum after about 10-15 minutes or 1-3 runs in, and when it fails it instantly turns the computer off with code 8, no errors or program ending, complete crash. So then I started overclocking it, and I only use manual volts and multiplier, no p state for me! The chip will hit a wall at 3.95ghz which requires 1.38125v LLC3 to get IBT to pass, this seems a little high to me, but not that bad, would have preferred LLC 2 (per elmor/stilt), but I can live with LLC 3 as hwinfo always reports volts <= 1.38125. The chip will do 4ghz at 1.45v LLC 3 and once again pass everything EXCEPT IBT maximum or 90%, and then one again it will just turn off the computer 10-15 minutes into it on run 1-3 randomly with code 8. I imagine I could get it to pass at some silly voltage like 1.5v LLC 3, but I am not willing to run that 24/7, 1.45v LLC 3 I think is the safe 24/7 max until proven otherwise, seeing stock chips go to 1.51v does lead me to believe it can probably handle 1.5, but not 24/7.
> So my question is did I get a bad 1800X? Even the 1700 when failing IBT doesn't just turn off the computer, it gives a normal error in windows. If I got a bad 1800X I can exchange it for a new one if you guys think there is something wrong with it since it shuts off rather than reports errors normally, and I would assume based on other peoples statistics and silicon lottery numbers that I paid up for an 1800X because they all pretty much hit 4ghz with 1.4 to 1.44v LLC 3. Also I don't see much of a point in paying up for an 1800X to get 3.95ghz if my 1700 does .9 ghz at the same 1.45v LLC 3 at half the price for 50mhz difference. Even if it does burn out early, I can buy another 1700 for the price of 1800X. I am really thinking my 1800X is defective, not just because it can't hit 4ghz stabily, but because no matter what speed I run it at , when it fails it just turns off the computer instantly with code 8 crash, no windows errors or anything normal. So I am leaning towards exchanging the 1800X and am fine with paying up for one that gets 4ghz without these complete shut downs under stress and since I have good cooling, maybe I will get lucky and get a little over 4ghz. But if you guys really think that most 1800Xs act like mine and don't get quite 4ghz, then I really have a tough decision on whether to keep it, exchange it, or just go with the half priced 1700 at 3.9ghz. I know it is not my memory and am running 3200mhz 1.37v cas 14-14-14-34 stabily, maybe it is just bios teething and the chip is fine and will hit 4ghz with reasonable voltages next bios, or maybe I have a bad mobo, but doubt it since the 1700 didn't just shut off the computer when IBT stressed and that also tells me it is not the PSU (which is overkill anyways). So to all the over 4ghz club experts, what would you recomend for me to do to get 4ghz or over IBT max stable with reasonable voltages? Exhange it or ????


Same here, 1700 @ 3.9Ghz @ 1.45v

People are calling stable to anything, just that.


----------



## Xzow

Does anyone have any idea what bios I should use with this Corsair ram? CMD16GX4M2B3200C16


----------



## gupsterg

@Karpata

What CPU water block do you have?


----------



## Karpata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Karpata
> 
> What CPU water block do you have?


EK-Supremacy EVO - Acetal+Nickel


----------



## gupsterg

See OP. Also search thread and you will note what members have experienced/done.
Quote:


> EK Predator & Supremacy backplate issue
> 
> Using the EK Predator or Supremacy rubber gasket causes the board not to turn on or become unstable. Contact EK directly for a replacement.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I would appreciate some feedback from anyone who has gotten their chip 4ghz + stable with IBT max or 90%. I have been testing two chips for over a month and I am frustrated because I have OC experience and went all out on parts (CH6, G.skill 2x8 3600 C16 b-die, Corsair H100i w/noctua fans, Nvidia 1080, case with massive cooling, Corsair RM1000W psu). The two chips and results are below, I can still return either or both as I really wanted 4ghz with fast ram to be on par with i7700k for gaming.
> Chip 1) 1700 This chip acted totally as I thought it would, comfortable at 3.8ghz but 3.9 ghz was it's max and required 1.45v LLC 3
> Chip 2) 1800X This chip was very strange right out of the box (and both are on 81 bios, also tried 1002 same)
> Firstly, the 1800X stock settings, nothing touched at all failed IBT maximum after about 10-15 minutes or 1-3 runs in, and when it fails it instantly turns the computer off with code 8, no errors or program ending, complete crash. So then I started overclocking it, and I only use manual volts and multiplier, no p state for me! The chip will hit a wall at 3.95ghz which requires 1.38125v LLC3 to get IBT to pass, this seems a little high to me, but not that bad, would have preferred LLC 2 (per elmor/stilt), but I can live with LLC 3 as hwinfo always reports volts <= 1.38125. The chip will do 4ghz at 1.45v LLC 3 and once again pass everything EXCEPT IBT maximum or 90%, and then one again it will just turn off the computer 10-15 minutes into it on run 1-3 randomly with code 8. I imagine I could get it to pass at some silly voltage like 1.5v LLC 3, but I am not willing to run that 24/7, 1.45v LLC 3 I think is the safe 24/7 max until proven otherwise, seeing stock chips go to 1.51v does lead me to believe it can probably handle 1.5, but not 24/7.
> So my question is did I get a bad 1800X? Even the 1700 when failing IBT doesn't just turn off the computer, it gives a normal error in windows. If I got a bad 1800X I can exchange it for a new one if you guys think there is something wrong with it since it shuts off rather than reports errors normally, and I would assume based on other peoples statistics and silicon lottery numbers that I paid up for an 1800X because they all pretty much hit 4ghz with 1.4 to 1.44v LLC 3. Also I don't see much of a point in paying up for an 1800X to get 3.95ghz if my 1700 does .9 ghz at the same 1.45v LLC 3 at half the price for 50mhz difference. Even if it does burn out early, I can buy another 1700 for the price of 1800X. I am really thinking my 1800X is defective, not just because it can't hit 4ghz stabily, but because no matter what speed I run it at , when it fails it just turns off the computer instantly with code 8 crash, no windows errors or anything normal. So I am leaning towards exchanging the 1800X and am fine with paying up for one that gets 4ghz without these complete shut downs under stress and since I have good cooling, maybe I will get lucky and get a little over 4ghz. But if you guys really think that most 1800Xs act like mine and don't get quite 4ghz, then I really have a tough decision on whether to keep it, exchange it, or just go with the half priced 1700 at 3.9ghz. I know it is not my memory and am running 3200mhz 1.37v cas 14-14-14-34 stabily, maybe it is just bios teething and the chip is fine and will hit 4ghz with reasonable voltages next bios, or maybe I have a bad mobo, but doubt it since the 1700 didn't just shut off the computer when IBT stressed and that also tells me it is not the PSU (which is overkill anyways). So to all the over 4ghz club experts, what would you recomend for me to do to get 4ghz or over IBT max stable with reasonable voltages? Exhange it or ????


Both of my Chips (1800x and 1700) are acting same as yours, turning of with code 8 when OC fails! You definitely need more voltage to keep it "stay on" with WHEA errors. And if you want to get rit of the errors codes , then again you need more vcore! Looks like your 1800x is not the best one









Mine is stable + error free with +offset ~0.068-0.075 @ 4Ghz!


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karpata*
> 
> I did some research again and even though I had conflicting answers here what 0d the one answer found across several forums is DRAM Training failed and appearently it has something to do with the 3200MHz RAMs. Not sure however why it just outright never boots for me because the board is supposed to reduce RAM speed when DRAM training fails. Also is it possible that the very first BIOS update on my old board somehow fried my RAM? Because that's the last time I even got through POST.


My board sometimes gets into a condition where it will not get to bios and wont fall back to 2133. It gives a multitude of different error codes including 0d.
I have always been able to recover it with repeated cmos resets and flashbacks.
Sometimes it takes five or six flashbacks for it to finally clear whatever it is that is causing it.
Just persevere.


----------



## Karpata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> My board sometimes gets into a condition where it will not get to bios and wont fall back to 2133. It gives a multitude of different error codes including 0d.
> I have always been able to recover it with repeated cmos resets and flashbacks.
> Sometimes it takes five or six flashbacks for it to finally clear whatever it is that is causing it.
> Just persevere.


I did a bazillion flashbacks and CMOS reset's on my old board and it didn't help and I can hardly believe that would fix it now I mean this motherboard is literally fresh out of the box now and the last one at least got to the BIOS back then


----------



## GraveNoX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> Ok, "unblocked" the AISuite Setup.exe, still wont install. Tried downloading different versions, turned uac off and on, just does not install.
> 
> No other application behaves like this p o s, w t f?! Am I really that ******ed, is there a click by click guide on how to use this abomination of a software installer?
> 
> I just want oc control from the os, PLEASE.


I don't have experience with Ryzen, I downloaded ASUS_AISuite3_Win10_V10172 on Windows 7 X64 (sandy bridge system), I extracted the folder, I run Setup.exe and the program didn't started. My solution was:
1. Stop "Setup.exe" from task manager
2. Go to "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files"
3. Delete or rename folder "InstallShield"
4. Run "Setup.exe"


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveNoX*
> 
> I don't have experience with Ryzen, I downloaded ASUS_AISuite3_Win10_V10172 on Windows 7 X64 (sandy bridge system), I extracted the folder, I run Setup.exe and the program didn't started.
> 1. Stop "Setup.exe" from task manager
> 2. Go to "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files"
> 3. Delete or rename folder "InstallShield"
> 4. Run "Setup.exe"


Follow: http://www.tomsguide.com/answers/id-1782754/asus-suite-iii-setup-start.html


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karpata*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> I had alot of those 0d codes when fidling with RAM speeds. Maybe your RAM is bad?
> 
> 
> 
> I did some research again and even though I had conflicting answers here what 0d the one answer found across several forums is DRAM Training failed and apparently it has something to do with the 3200MHz RAMs. Not sure however why it just outright never boots for me because the board is supposed to reduce RAM speed when DRAM training fails. Also is it possible that the very first BIOS update on my old board somehow fried my RAM? Because that's the last time I even got through POST.
Click to expand...

Dredging back through the first few hundred posts on this thread will reveal that the initial BIOS supplied with boards at launch was capable of damaging the EC necessitating motherboard RMA. None of the successive BIOSes have been reported to have caused damage, and no damage to RAM has been reported in this thread that I can recall. It is always possible for electrostatic discharge to damage sensitive electronics, although most here seem to believe their computer parts are immune.


----------



## Xzow

Do I need to reinstall windows when going from an fx 8350 board to crosshair vi with ryzen? Or will windows 10 take care of the switch?


----------



## poisson21

@Karpata
I 've had the same problem with my evo supremacy waterblock., your backplate is somewhat to tight and the innerpart of the rubber gasket cause problem, to fix this you can take off the rubber inner part and loose the screw a bit. and when you tigthen the screw with the spring , do not tighten them too much.
You can also take the plastic part of the originale am4 backplate of the board and put it beetween the board and the rubber gasket to be sure.
A much more definitive way is to ask ekwb the screw kit to use the original am4 backplate which came withe the board.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> Do I need to reinstall windows when going from an fx 8350 board to crosshair vi with ryzen? Or will windows 10 take care of the switch?


I reinstalled to get rid of all the crap, i even reinstalled switching mobos and could possibly be why ive had no issues (until i updated to creators update and put my pc to sleep just once haha)

A clean fresh start is ALWAYS best.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Dredging back through the first few hundred posts on this thread will reveal that the initial BIOS supplied with boards at launch was capable of damaging the EC necessitating motherboard RMA. None of the successive BIOSes have been reported to have caused damage, and no damage to RAM has been reported in this thread that I can recall. It is always possible for electrostatic discharge to damage sensitive electronics, although most here seem to believe their computer parts are immune.


This is why i sometimes call most (or all) bad reviews for PC components being DOA and some nonsense 'Operator Error'







.

I've always did the 'ground yourself' method to discharge static buildup from my person before taking electronics out of their static shielding during assembly. Maybe some of those guys did have a bad part, or got bad shipping that damaged the part, but I can boast that out of my 15 some odd years of building my own PC have never had a single DOA part nor has one outright gone bad. My ancient hard drives are still kicking too (tho my 2tb has errors now!). Maybe a PoS part like my current video card, but everything has worked. I'd say static buildup and its threat to PC components is not so much of a myth.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poisson21*
> 
> @Karpata
> I 've had the same problem with my evo supremacy waterblock., your backplate is somewhat to tight and the innerpart of the rubber gasket cause problem, to fix this you can take off the rubber inner part and loose the screw a bit. and when you tigthen the screw with the spring , do not tighten them too much.
> You can also take the plastic part of the originale am4 backplate of the board and put it beetween the board and the rubber gasket to be sure.
> A much more definitive way is to ask ekwb the screw kit to use the original am4 backplate which came withe the board.


This ^^^ and you will find more shares like this. Only after reading your past posts @Karpata I saw you mention in 1 or 2 you are on custom water loop. Place you rig info in "signature", sometime "we" can forget to mention a detail which relates to rig and others may see it from "signature" and give better answer







.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I reinstalled to get rid of all the crap, i even reinstalled switching mobos and could possibly be why ive had no issues (until i updated to creators update and put my pc to sleep just once haha)
> 
> A clean fresh start is ALWAYS best.


You could try switching without reinstalling it with the expectation that it will fail horribly. Its a different Chipset and different Architecture so I doubt it would work well if atall.
Window 10 might take care of it. What have you got to lose if you are going to wipe the drive anyway.
It might work, could be a bit of a laugh!

FOR SCIENCE!


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I reinstalled to get rid of all the crap, i even reinstalled switching mobos and could possibly be why ive had no issues (until i updated to creators update and put my pc to sleep just once haha)
> 
> A clean fresh start is ALWAYS best.


I'm thinking of getting a 960 evo m2 eventually so maybe I could wait until then and not do a fresh reinstall for now?
Or will it not be fresh then..


----------



## Karpata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> This ^^^ and you will find more shares like this. Only after reading your past posts @Karpata I saw you mention in 1 or 2 you are on custom water loop. Place you rig info in "signature", sometime "we" can forget to mention a detail which relates to rig and others may see it from "signature" and give better answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Alright I'll try this tomorrow is there a more detailled guide for this? I don't want to have to refill the loop another 10 times ^^


----------



## poisson21

I didn't reinstalled windows for now, and like you i 've had a fx before, and no problem for now. I'll do a fresh install when i'll get a m2 and my new gpu later this year.
And i'm stable at 4.07Ghz with 64G ram kit at 3200 Mhz.


----------



## gupsterg

I have 0 WC experience







. You have poisson21 info, Sgt Bilko had also same issue and several others. Then you have @bluej511, my man guide fellow C6H owner








.


----------



## Frikencio

Guys, how is the threading these days?

8 thread workout is perfectly shared among the physical cores here. They never use a multithreaded only core.


----------



## Karpata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poisson21*
> 
> @Karpata
> I 've had the same problem with my evo supremacy waterblock., your backplate is somewhat to tight and the innerpart of the rubber gasket cause problem, to fix this you can take off the rubber inner part and loose the screw a bit. and when you tigthen the screw with the spring , do not tighten them too much.
> You can also take the plastic part of the originale am4 backplate of the board and put it beetween the board and the rubber gasket to be sure.
> A much more definitive way is to ask ekwb the screw kit to use the original am4 backplate which came withe the board.


I have no display connected currently but I untightened the CPU screws a bit and I actually made it past and I'm now on A9. Is this the BIOS? It says Start of Setup or something in the Manual.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can someone check if this version works when changing P0 ratio with HPET disabled? If you have the previous version installed, you need to remove the service first by running uninstall.bat.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/iqob7psr3zzvttk/ASUS_ZenStates_v0.1b.zip


My experience with both versions.

0.1 initial release:

With HPET _off_, It still changed voltages and frequencies. HOWEVER, it caused other things to go haywire, such as my monitor blacking out periodically and my kbd multi-typing single key presses. But, it changed the frequencies and voltages according to HWinfo (which also started having stuttered polling).

With HPET _on_, it works totally fine.

0.1b

HPET _off_, the changes function as 0.1 with HPET _on_, without the crazyness.

Either:

Conflicts with AI suite 3 (not surprising) as in AI suite 3 won't show the new P0 frequency, even tho it is showing the correct multiplier.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I have 0 WC experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You have poisson21 info, Sgt Bilko had also same issue and several others. Then you have @bluej511, my man guide fellow C6H owner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yup thats right, wc king lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karpata*
> 
> I have no display connected currently but I untightened the CPU screws a bit and I actually made it past and I'm now on A9. Is this the BIOS? It says Start of Setup or something in the Manual.


Heres something you can try. Use the center portion only of the am3 rubber gasket if you still have it, if not then use the am4 gasket removing the center piece and using the sticky tape thats on the am4 amd backplate and stick that right onto the motherboard. Line up the 4holes and proceed with installation.

I use metal washers under the mounting springs onto the bracket just to spread the load so the spring doesnt get caught in the bracket (this is what i think is part of the issue with the mounting pressure, ive done this on both g5 and ch6 and BOTH have had zero issues and posted no problem.


----------



## poisson21

@Karpata
I think so if my memory is correct.


----------



## Karpata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yup thats right, wc king lol.
> Heres something you can try. Use the center portion only of the am3 rubber gasket if you still have it, if not then use the am4 gasket removing the center piece and using the sticky tape thats on the am4 amd backplate and stick that right onto the motherboard. Line up the 4holes and proceed with installation.
> 
> I use metal washers under the mounting springs onto the bracket just to spread the load so the spring doesnt get caught in the bracket (this is what i think is part of the issue with the mounting pressure, ive done this on both g5 and ch6 and BOTH have had zero issues and posted no problem.


So is A9 not ok? ^^ I still have the metal thing and the sticky white rubber thing that came with the board and with the metal washers I didn't quite get where exactly you put them. Between the spring and the screw or rather on the spring so it's inside the screw thingy? And can you explain more precisely what to do with the metal and rubber things? Might be my mad english but that got me a little confused aswell.


----------



## gupsterg

@Purple Hayz

My man







, you may recall we had a discussion on IBT AVX. And we concluded due to all the other stability testing I did for my OC profile that I must be stable and the error I got on IBT AVX must be another issue. Well we were right







.

So the message in W7.



No matter if it was 1 loop, 3 loops, 10 loops, I had above and no error in between loops.

Same rig settings as W7







, same IBT AVX from Vishera Owners thread







.



Something in W7 is up with ...



I had full clean W7 Pro x64 SP1 and all updates, but something must be a miss in OS that IBT AVX needed.

Mystery solved for me, I hope it help another







.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karpata*
> 
> So is A9 not ok? ^^ I still have the metal thing and the sticky white rubber thing that came with the board and with the metal washers I didn't quite get where exactly you put them. Between the spring and the screw or rather on the spring so it's inside the screw thingy? And can you explain more precisely what to do with the metal and rubber things? Might be my mad english but that got me a little confused aswell.


A9 indicates you likely had a successful POST; typically what is displayed when I'm in BIOS. I think A9 is technically "start of setup."


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karpata*
> 
> So is A9 not ok? ^^ I still have the metal thing and the sticky white rubber thing that came with the board and with the metal washers I didn't quite get where exactly you put them. Between the spring and the screw or rather on the spring so it's inside the screw thingy? And can you explain more precisely what to do with the metal and rubber things? Might be my mad english but that got me a little confused aswell.


yea i think a9 is ok not sure i dont really check my post codes haha.

You want the metal washer between the spring and am4 mounting bracket. Part of the problem is the spring gets stuck in the metal bracket and sits crooked, that changes the spring compression/rebound making it a lot harder for the cpu to push against them.


----------



## Reikoji

Newegg and probably other places has dropped the price of 1800x to $469.


----------



## GoneToPlaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneToPlaid*
> 
> These are the same DIMMs I have - I can get them to run at 3200 by changing procODT to 80 ohms, and changing the CL timing to 18. I would also change the failcount to 5 to be safe. I think 3200 is on the edge of stability for me with these DIMMs, so if you have an issue, try 2933 as well.
> 
> They are dual rank DIMMs, probably Samsung E die as someone else mentioned. If I overclock them from 2667 settings with BCLK overclock, I can get lower CL timings. Hopefully the May BIOS update will make that unnecessary


Here's the data from Thaiphoon burner, as requested. Thes are actually B die, apparently.

Manufacturing Description Module Manufacturer: G.Skill
Module Part Number: F4-3400C16-16GTZ
DRAM Manufacturer: Samsung
DRAM Components: K4A8G085WB-BCPB
DRAM Die Revision / Lithography Resolution: B / 20 nm
Module Manufacturing Date: Undefined
Module Manufacturing Location: Taipei, Taiwan
Module Serial Number: 00000000h
Module PCB Revision: 00h


----------



## Karpata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> yea i think a9 is ok not sure i dont really check my post codes haha.
> 
> You want the metal washer between the spring and am4 mounting bracket. Part of the problem is the spring gets stuck in the metal bracket and sits crooked, that changes the spring compression/rebound making it a lot harder for the cpu to push against them.


Is that why it always makes this scratching sound when I screw them in or unscrew them? And were those extra metal washers included with something or do I have to go find some lying around the house? I also added a picture of the Supremacy block. Can you please add in where the washers would go with paint or something? I just want to be sure I finally get this sorted out. Thanks in advance


----------



## GoneToPlaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karpata*
> 
> Alright so I went through all the slots and still get stuck on Boot 0d. It goes 99 - A2- 0d and the HD-LED at the bottom right corner of the MB flashes once somewhere between A2 and 0d. Can you send me a link to the most stable recent bios? Currently I have the 1002 from the Support Page.


Are you still going through this postcode sequence? I think this is a different 0d than memory fail. For me, it goes through this sequence after clearing CMOS, and is going into BIOS. I wonder if there is something wrong with your display, GPU, or even your video cable (several people have changed video cables and fixed their issue). Does caps lock work on your keyboard?


----------



## Merkurio

Is there any guide to do RAM overclock?

I have a 3200 MHz C14 Trident Z, but don't know which settings I need to change in the BIOS in order to go further than 2133 MHz.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Karpata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneToPlaid*
> 
> Are you still going through this postcode sequence? I think this is a different 0d than memory fail. For me, it goes through this sequence after clearing CMOS, and is going into BIOS. I wonder if there is something wrong with your display, GPU, or even your video cable (several people have changed video cables and fixed their issue). Does caps lock work on your keyboard?


Read through my last few post. Appearently my CPU was getting squashed under the EK-Supremacy block and I now made it to A9 and I might actually be good now. We'll see tomorrow


----------



## GoneToPlaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> My experience with both versions.
> 
> 0.1 initial release:
> 
> With HPET _off_, It still changed voltages and frequencies. HOWEVER, it caused other things to go haywire, such as my monitor blacking out periodically and my kbd multi-typing single key presses. But, it changed the frequencies and voltages according to HWinfo (which also started having stuttered polling).
> 
> With HPET _on_, it works totally fine.
> 
> 0.1b
> 
> HPET _off_, the changes function as 0.1 with HPET _on_, without the crazyness.
> 
> Either:
> 
> Conflicts with AI suite 3 (not surprising) as in AI suite 3 won't show the new P0 frequency, even tho it is showing the correct multiplier.


Reikoji - I'm having a little trouble following your conclusions. Is 0.1b working fine now? Or is there still an issue? Thanks for being the guinea pig to test it out!!!


----------



## 1TM1

Effect of DDR4 memory speed on Ryzen performance at 4 GHz.
Results from CPU-Z ver1.78, Cinebench R15.0, Ghost Recon Wildlands in Nvidia surround 7680x1440 all settings maxed.
Measured with 1800X (1707SUT batch) in C6H motherboard (0083 BIOS), Hynix M-die RAM 2x8GB F4-3200C16D-16GTZB 16-18-18-38, 1080ti.
All BIOS settings on Auto except DRAM=1.35V, CPU core=40, memory frequency and timings. Cinebench bias off.
All win10 monitoring background processes were left as on. This may explain occasional variation in numbers.

Windows 10
memory speed & timings CPU-Z run1 run2 run3 CB15 run1 run2 run3
2666-12-14-14-32-2T 2338 20920 2322 20799 2339 20928 1760 1756 1757
2933-14-16-16-34-2T 2339 20887 2338 20940 2339 20896 1758 1763 1754
3200-16-18-18-38-2T 2338 20965 2338 20926 2338 20959 1762 1762 1762
3200-16-16-16-36-2T 2338 20866 2316 20781 2341 20854 1754 1750 1752
3200-14-16-16-36-2T 2320 20946 2341 20974 2339 20951 1770 1768 fail

Windows 10 Creators Update
memory speed & timings CPU-Z run1 run2 run3 CB15 run1 run2 run3
2133-10-11-11-24-1T 2337 20060 2339 20801 2338 20811 1742 1737 1739
2400-14-14-14-30-1T 2340 20738 2339 20749 2338 20865 1747 1745 1751
2400-11-12-12-28-1T 2340 20540 2337 20849 2340 20851 1754 1748 1745
2666-14-14-14-32-2T 2341 20879 2340 20889 2341 20850 1759 1753 1762
2666-12-14-14-32-2T 2335 20534 2340 20860 2340 20816 1754 1763 1766
2933-16-16-16-36-2T 2338 20793 2338 20154 2340 20883 1760 1757 1765
2933-14-16-16-34-2T 2339 20866 2339 20913 2340 20880 1757 1763 1762
3200-16-16-16-36-2T 2339 20879 2338 20884 2338 20857 1764 1765 1760
3200-14-16-16-34-2T 2340 20645 2338 20555 2186 20745 1771 1770 fail
3200-14-16-16-34-2T* 2336 20901 2337 20897 2341 20909 1764 1766 1764
* in the last line DRAM set to 1.38V and termination vttddr to 1/2 of DRAM at 0.69V, the rest was same.

Windows 10 Creators Update
memory speed & timings GRW average FPS,range, online/offline
2133-10-11-11-24-1T 32 25-35 offline
2400-11-12-12-28-1T 33 26-36 offline
2666-12-14-14-32-2T 33 27-39 offline
2933-14-16-16-34-2T 32 27-38 offline
3200-16-16-16-36-2T 34 27-36 offline
3200-16-16-16-36-2T 30 28-34 online

Other data scattered in nooks and crannies of this thread
gupsterg 3800 3200-14-14-14-34 1754 CB bias on
gupsterg 3800 3200-14-14-14-34 1700 CB bias off
gupsterg 3800 2933-14-14-14-34 1751 CB bias on
gupsterg 3800 2933-14-14-14-34 1691 CB bias off
gupsterg 3800 2666-14-14-14-34 1740 CB bias on
gupsterg 3800 2666-14-14-14-34 1691 CB bias off
gupsterg 3800 2400-14-14-14-34 1731 CB bias on
gupsterg 3800 2400-14-14-14-34 1676 CB bias off
gupsterg 3800 2133-14-14-14-34 1715 CB bias on
gupsterg 3800 2133-14-14-14-34 1665 CB bias off
crysis90 4100 3600-14-13-13-28 1901 CB bias on

Just raw data, draw your own conclusions...
Molecular dynamics under ubuntu 17.04 Linux not done yet; will post when have.
If someone needs printscreens PM me.


----------



## Karpata

I have another question guys. When I removed the waterblock from my CPU I noticed some black stuff "oozing out" between the Heatspreader and the green plate. I read all kind of explanations in google from thermal pads or compund to oxidized copper. Is this bad? It got me a little worried since appearently the Waterblock I use has some problems with being way too tight if you screw it on all the way.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneToPlaid*
> 
> Reikoji - I'm having a little trouble following your conclusions. Is 0.1b working fine now? Or is there still an issue? Thanks for being the guinea pig to test it out!!!


Yes, 0.1b works without hitch HPET disabled unlike the initial 0.1.


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poisson21*
> 
> I didn't reinstalled windows for now, and like you i 've had a fx before, and no problem for now. I'll do a fresh install when i'll get a m2 and my new gpu later this year.
> And i'm stable at 4.07Ghz with 64G ram kit at 3200 Mhz.


How did you get 64g to 3200? Isnt that really hard?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> How did you get 64g to 3200? Isnt that really hard?


Relaxing timings makes it work. 3244 (101.4bclk) @ 18-17-17-17-39 right now (may be putting it back down to 18-16-16-16-38 later).


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karpata*
> 
> Is that why it always makes this scratching sound when I screw them in or unscrew them? And were those extra metal washers included with something or do I have to go find some lying around the house? I also added a picture of the Supremacy block. Can you please add in where the washers would go with paint or something? I just want to be sure I finally get this sorted out. Thanks in advance


That is the screeching yes, none of that with these, you have to find the washers. I use 4mm from the store got em for super cheap, i think 50 for 2€ but i use em in my pc builds as well.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Dredging back through the first few hundred posts on this thread will reveal that the initial BIOS supplied with boards at launch was capable of damaging the EC necessitating motherboard RMA. None of the successive BIOSes have been reported to have caused damage, and no damage to RAM has been reported in this thread that I can recall. It is always possible for electrostatic discharge to damage sensitive electronics, although most here seem to believe their computer parts are immune.
> 
> 
> 
> This is why i sometimes call most (or all) bad reviews for PC components being DOA and some nonsense 'Operator Error'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I've always did the 'ground yourself' method to discharge static buildup from my person before taking electronics out of their static shielding during assembly. Maybe some of those guys did have a bad part, or got bad shipping that damaged the part, but I can boast that out of my 15 some odd years of building my own PC have never had a single DOA part nor has one outright gone bad. My ancient hard drives are still kicking too (tho my 2tb has errors now!). Maybe a PoS part like my current video card, but everything has worked. I'd say static buildup and its threat to PC components is not so much of a myth.
Click to expand...

It has never been a myth. (Open images in another tab for full size.)




Also see page 1-1 of the C6H User Guide and the fourth page of the blurb packaged with the Ryzen 7 CPU. [These directions are likely the most the supplier can expect anyone to do who hasn't been trained in ESD prevention.] On the other hand, in fine print on the outside of the box we are instructed (in tiny font sizes):

CAUTION
ELECTROSTATIC
SENSITIVE
DEVICES
DO NOT OPEN OR HANDLE
EXCEPT AT A
STATIC FREE WORKSTATION

I will claim that I have a close approximation of a static free workstation to assemble on, but I predict that a show of hands here of those building their rigs at static free workstations is likely to be sparse.


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Relaxing timings makes it work. 3244 (101.4bclk) @ 18-17-17-17-39 right now (may be putting it back down to 18-16-16-16-38 later).


Got a single memtest error on ~10h running it at 18-16-16-16-38 like you did before, after I've increased vDDR to 1.475 (bit high, and at 1.5 I get code 8's). Have run a few hours (~3) of GSAT on Linux as well and had no issues, so I'll just stick to it for now.


----------



## Spartoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimpmuckl*
> 
> I've got the exact same RAM as you have. I've set 1.2v SOC, 1.35 Boot- and DRAM Voltage and 80 Ohms ProcODT.
> 
> This lets me boot (and is stable!) with 2933 18-18-18-38


Where is the ProcODT option located? I'm on BIOS 1002 and do not see it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> I have a configuration like you or any similar: R71800X, Asus ROG, memory CMK32GX4M2B3000C15R (2x16 GB) and BIOS 1002 official. Find for net I saw some variables for us:
> 
> 
> 
> In my case, not is all stable with 2666 Mhz, but I don,t probe all configurations, and don´t boot at all with 2933. The last is your configuration actually.
> 
> I wait this help you. If it do, post your result.
> 
> With kind regards.


I can't boot at all with 2933 memory straps either, but I can with the 2666Mhz memory strap and leave everything on auto. I tightened the timings though to squeeze more performance as I've been unsuccessful so far in running anything higher than 2666Mhz. By the way, I'm on BIOS 1002 and verified stability through AIDA64 if you want to add that to your chart. I tried testing the 2933Mhz configuration listed in your chart but was unable to boot (boot-loop).


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartoi*
> 
> *Where is the ProcODT option located? I'm on BIOS 1002 and do not see it.*
> I can't boot at all with 2933 memory straps either, but I can with the 2666Mhz memory strap and leave everything on auto. I tightened the timings though to squeeze more performance as I've been unsuccessful so far in running anything higher than 2666Mhz. By the way, I'm on BIOS 1002 and verified stability through AIDA64 if you want to add that to your chart. I tried testing the 2933Mhz configuration listed in your chart but was unable to boot (boot-loop).


You need to run one of the newer betas for that option.


----------



## Pimpmuckl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartoi*
> 
> Where is the ProcODT option located? I'm on BIOS 1002 and do not see it.


I'm on 0083, not sure if the 2T makes a difference here but as I understood you need the 0079 or later for procodt settings in the amd sce (it's called something like that) settings

Didn't have time to run Aida, was stable with streaming and that was the only thing I checked


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> Got a single memtest error on ~10h running it at 18-16-16-16-38 like you did before, after I've increased vDDR to 1.475 (bit high, and at 1.5 I get code 8's). Have run a few hours (~3) of GSAT on Linux as well and had no issues, so I'll just stick to it for now.


Good stuff. Probably that cosmic ray from before, did a U-turn.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> It has never been a myth. (Open images in another tab for full size.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also see page 1-1 of the C6H User Guide and the fourth page of the blurb packaged with the Ryzen 7 CPU. [These directions are likely the most the supplier can expect anyone to do who hasn't been trained in ESD prevention.] On the other hand, in fine print on the outside of the box we are instructed (in tiny font sizes):
> 
> CAUTION
> ELECTROSTATIC
> SENSITIVE
> DEVICES
> DO NOT OPEN OR HANDLE
> EXCEPT AT A
> STATIC FREE WORKSTATION
> 
> I will claim that I have a close approximation of a static free workstation to assemble on, but I predict that a show of hands here of those building their rigs at static free workstations is likely to be sparse.


hah thanks, I was just wondering how many volts a person-borne static shock was. I myself dont have a static free workbench, but I make sure i place both hands on a metalic something to discharge. That was the way back in the day: "Place both hands onto the metal portion of the PC case to discharge any static electricity"







It's done a good job of preventing dead PC parts.

More on unrelated: I figured out what was going on with my VID card not running properly at its factory 1080mhz core clock. Well, it turns out that, and I don't know when, MSI Afterburner decided the default voltage of my vid card had +63mv on it. HOWEVER it after some testing with +0mv, turns out that my card already ups the voltage when you up the core clock. So 1000mhz runs with 1101mV, 1050mhz applies 1123mV, and 1080mhz (the standard) applies 1141mV. The last maxes out @ 67c gpu temp. So on top of an already increased-to-compensate voltage, another 63mV was being added which is clearly too much for my poor GPU. After 1080mhz it stopps compensating and manual increases are needed after that, so whatever 1080mhz gives with +0mV increase is the true factory default!

Trying the so-called default +63mV with 1080mhz core, the card shot up to 72c in an instant.







How hot it really got IDK because Raedon Wattman crashed instantly, ending that test. I think (hope) that since Wattman crashes so quickly in that instance that my card may not have any long lasting damage.

Scratch that. Its just borked :| not gonna exceed 1000mhz now, cmon RX Vega!


----------



## Clukos

Is 1.9v PLL considered high for a bclk overclock of 135?










^ completed a super pi test at 135 bclk oc + 2666 strap to get 3600Mhz cl16 on the ram. But I had to increase the pll voltage and I don't know what is considered safe or not









Also, HWMonitor is reporting max voltages of 2.790 for both ram and cpu, I'm on the latest bios (0003), should I worry about that?










Maybe it's a software bug, 2.7 seems way too high.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Is 1.9v PLL considered high for a bclk overclock of 135?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ completed a super pi test at 135 bclk oc + 2666 strap to get 3600Mhz cl16 on the ram. But I had to increase the pll voltage and I don't know what is considered safe or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, HWMonitor is reporting max voltages of 2.790 for both ram and cpu, I'm on the latest bios (0003), should I worry about that?


No, but note increase/decrease in PLL voltage from 1.8v has the effect of altering your CPU tctl temperature reading.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> No, but note increase/decrease in PLL voltage from 1.8v has the effect of altering your CPU tctl temperature reading.


So the temperature readings are incorrect if I increase the pll voltage? Is it a noticeable difference?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> So the temperature readings are incorrect if I increase the pll voltage? Is it a noticeable difference?


Yes they'll be incorrect, and its quite noticeable. Drop it down to 1.7 v and you'll be close to/below 10c. less noticeable increases from increasing PLL voltage. For me raising it from 1.8 to 2.0v had the effect of ~8c increase on the reading.

Note while the temp isn't really increased, just the reading, it will effect how hot you can really get your processor as Throttling (or CPU shutdown) will begin based on the incorrect reading, or fail to begin if your temperature reading is on the abnormally low side.


----------



## rossctr

Hey guys,

Sorry for the dumb question but I have just got my C6H today and there is ALOT of information to go through here.
What is the newest BIOS available here at the mo?

As well I was wondering if anyone elses RGB has stopped working? When I first started the PC up the RGBs and the strips plugged into the headers worked but now I have nothing. They are enabled in the BIOS.

And last thing, what speed should I be able to run my F4-3600C17D-16GTZR at?

Thanks


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> Do I need to reinstall windows when going from an fx 8350 board to crosshair vi with ryzen? Or will windows 10 take care of the switch?


I did it in w10 from Phenom X4 to Ryzen, and it works. But so I intalled other new disk SSD pcie that its my OS actually. Other HD is secundary now, but I can started with it from Bios or key funcion F. Sometimes w10 updates give a headache.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> My experience with both versions.
> 
> 0.1 initial release:
> 
> With HPET _off_, It still changed voltages and frequencies. HOWEVER, it caused other things to go haywire, such as my monitor blacking out periodically and my kbd multi-typing single key presses. But, it changed the frequencies and voltages according to HWinfo (which also started having stuttered polling).
> 
> With HPET _on_, it works totally fine.
> 
> 0.1b
> 
> HPET _off_, the changes function as 0.1 with HPET _on_, without the crazyness.
> 
> Either:
> 
> Conflicts with AI suite 3 (not surprising) as in AI suite 3 won't show the new P0 frequency, even tho it is showing the correct multiplier.


This program only works with BIos 0079 an go on or so with 1002 oficial from Asus website?


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossctr*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Sorry for the dumb question but I have just got my C6H today and there is ALOT of information to go through here.
> What is the newest BIOS available here at the mo?
> 
> As well I was wondering if anyone elses RGB has stopped working? When I first started the PC up the RGBs and the strips plugged into the headers worked but now I have nothing. They are enabled in the BIOS.
> 
> And last thing, what speed should I be able to run my F4-3600C17D-16GTZR at?
> 
> Thanks


1 - Start with the 0081 BIOS, depending on how your memory reacts, you might try 0083 as well (2T command rate, vs 1T on 0081)
2 - Some people had issues with the LEDs as well, the newer BIOS may help with that as well, but it seems AURA software isn't working right
3 - You *might* get that memory up to the rated speed, but right now that will require quite a bit of BCLK increasing. Around 3400 is more reachable, and you probably should be able to run it at 3200 with decent timings on 100 BCLK. See if you can boot at 3200 with manual timings of 18-18-18-38 and work from there


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> This program only works with BIos 0079 an go on or so with 1002 oficial from Asus website?


It should work on 1002 as well. Just make sure you turn on HPET and you should be alright.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> This program only works with BIos 0079 an go on or so with 1002 oficial from Asus website?


That you will have to ask Elmor, but he never specified as much so i assume it's not bios version dependent. Tho how you want to run your Pstate is. before 0079 you cant alter Bclk in extreme tweaker as Pstate wont work if you do, while 0079 and beyond you can.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> It should work on 1002 as well. Just make sure you turn on HPET and you should be alright.


0.1b doesn't need HPET enabled. Elmor put out a guinea pig request a few pages back with the dload link and i went for it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can someone check if this version works when changing P0 ratio with HPET disabled? If you have the previous version installed, you need to remove the service first by running uninstall.bat.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/iqob7psr3zzvttk/ASUS_ZenStates_v0.1b.zip


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> 0.1b doesn't need HPET enabled. Elmore put out a guinea pig request a few pages back with the dload link and i went for it.


One of the changes of the new AGESA on 0079+ is Ryzen Master no longer requiring HPET on to run, and it's likely running ZenStates on 1002 will need HPET as well, but hey, someone test it and let us know


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> One of the changes of the new AGESA on 0079+ is Ryzen Master no longer requiring HPET on to run, and it's likely running ZenStates on 1002 will need HPET as well, but hey, someone test it and let us know


Well thats just for Ryzen Master. This program should be another story


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossctr*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Sorry for the dumb question but I have just got my C6H today and there is ALOT of information to go through here.
> What is the newest BIOS available here at the mo?
> 
> As well I was wondering if anyone elses RGB has stopped working? When I first started the PC up the RGBs and the strips plugged into the headers worked but now I have nothing. They are enabled in the BIOS.
> 
> And last thing, what speed should I be able to run my F4-3600C17D-16GTZR at?
> 
> Thanks


Welcome.

If you have not installed Aura yet, that may be the issue.

You do not necessarily want the latest test bios. You want the one that makes the most sense for you, and in particular your memory. I have a slightly different kit than yours, but I think yours is Samsung B-Die as well, which would be a good thing. That means 0083 is not needed since you should be able to run at 1T and that version is for 2T.

You don't need 0082 either since your DRAM is not on the list of those this patch included.

That leaves you with running:

1) 1002 - (last official UEFI)

2) 0079 - AGESA 1004a test version, with bugfixes

3) 0081 - 0079 + ProcODT = 53.3 ohm

Of these, it really is just a matter of what you want.

Oh yes, I should add that clearing CMOS with the button on the backplate BEFORE changing your UEFI / Bios version is suggested.

As to speed, try entering a memory speed of 2400 MHz to start, and timings of something in the neighborhood of 17-18-18-38 (your rated timing on that memory). Reboot and see if it works. You can then start stepping up from there. I would suggest doing this in gradual steps.

If you want to hit 3200MHz you may well need to bump up your DRAM voltage. If you do, it may be wise to at the same time increase Vboot voltage to the same value. You could try 1.375 or 1.4 volts if you need to.

Best of luck and have fun.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> Do I need to reinstall windows when going from an fx 8350 board to crosshair vi with ryzen? Or will windows 10 take care of the switch?


I moved my Win10 install from a FX-8350 on a Sabertooth over to the C6H with a 1700. No issues other than loosing my Windows activation because I don't use an online account.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> It should work on 1002 as well. Just make sure you turn on HPET and you should be alright.


Thanks.


----------



## madweazl

Success!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://flic.kr/p/TV6GEx


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can someone check if this version works when changing P0 ratio with HPET disabled? If you have the previous version installed, you need to remove the service first by running uninstall.bat.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/iqob7psr3zzvttk/ASUS_ZenStates_v0.1b.zip


I have problem to install both versions you released, system advert me always from error to install service or anything.


is HPET the problem?
How can I install it?


----------



## Karpata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> That is the screeching yes, none of that with these, you have to find the washers. I use 4mm from the store got em for super cheap, i think 50 for 2€ but i use em in my pc builds as well.


Thanks! And with the washers there do I tighten the screws fully again or still unscrew them a bit again?


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karpata*
> 
> I have another question guys. When I removed the waterblock from my CPU I noticed some black stuff "oozing out" between the Heatspreader and the green plate. I read all kind of explanations in google from thermal pads or compund to oxidized copper. Is this bad? It got me a little worried since appearently the Waterblock I use has some problems with being way too tight if you screw it on all the way.


By green plate are you referring to the substrate on the CPU (the green circuit board that the pins are mounted on)? If so that would be unrelated. It's likely the adhesive that AMD uses to hold the heatspreader onto the CPU (see here).

Also the "too much pressure" issue seems to be that the rubber gasket is not electrically a strong enough electrical insulator. I spent some time studying this and I believe it's due to the test points on the back of the board. When you remove the backplate you'll see a bunch of silver dots all over the back of the area around the socket where the backplate normally goes. Unless there's a strong insulator, the signals passing through those test points can be impacted. I was able to permanently fix my issues by applying kapton (polyimide) tape over all of the test points that would be beneath the backplate. It's a few bucks from amazon.


----------



## Spartoi

What is faster/better for Ryzen:

2933Mhz with 18-18-18-18-38 timings

or

2666Mhz with 14-14-14-14-34 timings

?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimpmuckl*
> 
> I've got the exact same RAM as you have. I've set 1.2v SOC, 1.35 Boot- and DRAM Voltage and 80 Ohms ProcODT.
> 
> This lets me boot (and is stable!) with 2933 18-18-18-38












I was able to OC my RAM using the same settings after upadting my BIOS to 0082. I lowered SOC Voltage to 1.1V though. For future reference, if trying to OC further to 3200Mhz, should the ProcODT settings be decreased, increased, or does it not matter anymore?


----------



## psychok9

Hello! I would buy Ryzen but only with >3200/32GB Memory.
I've seen on 1st page some 32/64GB @ 3200MHz without BCLK with G.skill memory. Finally can we get it?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> Hello! I would buy Ryzen but only with >3200/32GB Memory.
> I've seen on 1st page some 32/64GB @ 3200MHz without BCLK with G.skill memory. Finally can we get it?


I would not bet on getting above 2933MHz with 32GB (4 sticks) at 100 MHz BCLK. Hopefully after May Update, we will see.


----------



## r4m0n

For the Linux users:

I've updated my "port" of ZenStates with a similar fix to the latest version of the original, the TSC was changing with the P0 frequency and that may cause problems (though on Linux it just notices the TSC isn't reliable and switches over to HPET).

I've also added a togglecode.py utility that turns the Q-Code display on/off. If anyone wants any other utility from Elmor ported over, lemme know 

https://github.com/r4m0n/ZenStates-Linux


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> Hello! I would buy Ryzen but only with >3200/32GB Memory.
> I've seen on 1st page some 32/64GB @ 3200MHz without BCLK with G.skill memory. Finally can we get it?
> 
> 
> 
> I would not bet on getting above 2933MHz with 32GB (4 sticks) at 100 MHz BCLK. Hopefully after May Update, we will see.
Click to expand...

I was looking these 2 results:

Code:



Code:


SirMacke     OCN     G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GVR       Samsung B       4x16GB  100     3200    3200 MHz        14-14-14-34-1T  1.35    1.1             1001    Gaming  
femfemti        OCN     G.Skill F4-3200C15D-32GVK       Samsung B       2x16GB  100     3200    3200 MHz        18-14-14-34-1T  1.35    1       80      81      Realbench       http://valid.x86.fr/6e5xmn


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> I was looking these 2 results:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> SirMacke     OCN     G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GVR       Samsung B       4x16GB  100     3200    3200 MHz        14-14-14-34-1T  1.35    1.1             1001    Gaming
> femfemti        OCN     G.Skill F4-3200C15D-32GVK       Samsung B       2x16GB  100     3200    3200 MHz        18-14-14-34-1T  1.35    1       80      81      Realbench       http://valid.x86.fr/6e5xmn


Dunno, but not from what I see anyway. Maybe you would have different outcome. I can tell you:

"Originally Posted by [email protected] View Post

Getting to 3200 with 32GB requires use of the 2666 ratio, which means you have to use BCLK. If the system doesn't like that, you're going to have to wait for AMD's patch and hope the 3200 ratio, or another closer-than-2666 ratio, works with your kit when that patch arrives."


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> I was looking these 2 results:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> SirMacke     OCN     G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GVR       Samsung B       4x16GB  100     3200    3200 MHz        14-14-14-34-1T  1.35    1.1             1001    Gaming
> femfemti        OCN     G.Skill F4-3200C15D-32GVK       Samsung B       2x16GB  100     3200    3200 MHz        18-14-14-34-1T  1.35    1       80      81      Realbench       http://valid.x86.fr/6e5xmn


Hello

Ask for properly configured HCI runs of those claims.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karpata*
> 
> Thanks! And with the washers there do I tighten the screws fully again or still unscrew them a bit again?


Fully just make sure you have the right rubber gasket on the back


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> For the Linux users:
> 
> I've updated my "port" of ZenStates with a similar fix to the latest version of the original, the TSC was changing with the P0 frequency and that may cause problems (though on Linux it just notices the TSC isn't reliable and switches over to HPET).
> 
> I've also added a togglecode.py utility that turns the Q-Code display on/off. If anyone wants any other utility from Elmor ported over, lemme know
> 
> https://github.com/r4m0n/ZenStates-Linux


Thanks again. As to other utilities, while waiting with bated breath for Elmor, how about taking on the challenge of emulating CPU-Z?









Crossover Linux shows the actual CPU-Z scored as one star, which I suspect means it doesn't really run under Wine.


----------



## skyworxx

Why is half my memory not available?

I'm on 082 and have 2x16GB


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Thanks again. As to other utilities, while waiting with bated breath for Elmor, how about taking on the challenge of emulating CPU-Z?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crossover Linux shows the actual CPU-Z scored as one star, which I suspect means it doesn't really run under Wine.


Sadly, else than a direct port to Linux by the authors, getting CPU-Z working on Linux and reporting anywhere near the same benchmark results is pretty much unfeasible.

Making it run under Wine would already be quite hard, as it probably accesses several low-level routines to get all the information it needs, and those are unlikely to be emulated right now.

It's probably better to stick to multiplatform tools for benchmarking like y-cruncher, and hope we can get the sensors working soonish (in that I'll try to help a bit).


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyworxx*
> 
> 
> 
> Why is half my memory not available?
> 
> I'm on 082 and have 2x16GB


Faulty stick or its not sitting in the slot well?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyworxx*
> 
> 
> 
> Why is half my memory not available?
> 
> I'm on 082 and have 2x16GB


For some reason 16.1gb of it is hardware reserved.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I would not bet on getting above 2933MHz with 32GB (4 sticks) at 100 MHz BCLK. Hopefully after May Update, we will see.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> I was looking these 2 results:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> SirMacke     OCN     G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GVR       Samsung B       4x16GB  100     3200    3200 MHz        14-14-14-34-1T  1.35    1.1             1001    Gaming
> femfemti        OCN     G.Skill F4-3200C15D-32GVK       Samsung B       2x16GB  100     3200    3200 MHz        18-14-14-34-1T  1.35    1       80      81      Realbench       http://valid.x86.fr/6e5xmn


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Dunno, but not from what I see anyway. Maybe you would have different outcome. I can tell you:
> 
> "Originally Posted by [email protected] View Post
> 
> Getting to 3200 with 32GB requires use of the 2666 ratio, which means you have to use BCLK. If the system doesn't like that, you're going to have to wait for AMD's patch and hope the 3200 ratio, or another closer-than-2666 ratio, works with your kit when that patch arrives."


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Ask for properly configured HCI runs of those claims.


Actually that 11hr HCI memtest I showed earlier is 64gb and is using the 3200mhz multiplier, at 101.4 bclk. I forgot about putting this setup in the front page via the questionnaire tho. Corrected that.


----------



## skyworxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Really dude?
> 
> Look at the left side 4.4/15.9 lol.


Look at the right side, roughly 16gb is hardware reserved for some reason.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyworxx*
> 
> 
> 
> Why is half my memory not available?
> 
> I'm on 082 and have 2x16GB


I'm getting that too on 0082 and on 0003 with 2X8GB. A reboot fixes it.

Change the boot logo to the post screen for 3 seconds then you can reset when you see it register only half.

One channel is running slower, bios uses uses only the fastest one. Problem channel is B for me.

I have bumped the boot volts to 1.375 to see if it helps. Only seems to happen on restarts. Not sure if its anything to do with the EC reflash.


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Actually that 11hr HCI memtest I showed earlier is 64gb and is using the 3200mhz multiplier, at 101.4 bclk.


Is that 101.4 BCLK set or just showing up from measurement variation? I tried a bit of BCLK OC to see how far I went and even on 101 I was getting errors XD


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> Is that 101.4 BCLK set or just showing up from measurement variation? I tried a bit of BCLK OC to see how far I went and even on 101 I was getting errors XD


Set.


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I'm getting that too on 0082 and on 0003 with 2X8GB. A reboot fixes it.
> Change the boot logo to the post screen for 3 seconds then you can reset when you see it register only half.
> 
> One channel is running slower, bios uses uses only the fastest one. Problem channel is B for me.
> I have bumped the boot volts to 1.375 to se if it helps. Only seems to happen on restarts. Not sure if its anything to do with the EC reflash.


Are you placing both DIMMs in the same channel (A1/A2 or B1/B2) or one on each? The way you wrote made it sound like you are placing them in A1/B1 or some other mix. Dual channel works with both DIMMs in the same colored sockets.


----------



## skyworxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I'm getting that too on 0082 and on 0003 with 2X8GB. A reboot fixes it.
> Change the boot logo to the post screen for 3 seconds then you can reset when you see it register only half.
> 
> One channel is running slower, bios uses uses only the fastest one. Problem channel is B for me.
> I have bumped the boot volts to 1.375 to see if it helps. Only seems to happen on restarts. Not sure if its anything to do with the EC reflash.


You're right, a reboot fixed it.

I have seen different timing values on Auto before when I was in the BIOS, but never thought too long about it. My current timing values are manual (18-16-16-36), but I guess the one of memory sticks fails training sometimes.

This is what it looks like right now:


I am running Dual Channel btw

So I guess a current bug with 082 is that half the memory is sometimes not usable?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyworxx*
> 
> You're right, a reboot fixed it.
> 
> I have seen different timing values on Auto before when I was in the BIOS, but never thought too long about it. My current timing values are manual (18-16-16-36), but I guess the one of memory sticks fails training sometimes.
> 
> This is what it looks like right now:
> 
> 
> I am running Dual Channel btw
> 
> So I guess a current bug with 082 is that half the memory is sometimes not usable?


Haven't experienced that an I am 64gb ram on 0082.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyworxx*
> 
> So I guess a current bug with 082 is that half the memory is sometimes not usable?


Hello

Not a bug. Training is not successful on both modules when only one is reported as usable..


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> Are you placing both DIMMs in the same channel (A1/A2 or B1/B2) or one on each? The way you wrote made it sound like you are placing them in A1/B1 or some other mix. Dual channel works with both DIMMs in the same colored sockets.


A1 and B1 for me, the black slots. I suppose I could move them as per the manual, A2 and B2 the grey ones. Dont think it makes a difference what colour you use. But I could try it.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Thanks again. As to other utilities, while waiting with bated breath for Elmor, how about taking on the challenge of emulating CPU-Z?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crossover Linux shows the actual CPU-Z scored as one star, which I suspect means it doesn't really run under Wine.
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, else than a direct port to Linux by the authors, getting CPU-Z working on Linux and reporting anywhere near the same benchmark results is pretty much unfeasible.
> 
> Making it run under Wine would already be quite hard, as it probably accesses several low-level routines to get all the information it needs, and those are unlikely to be emulated right now.
> 
> It's probably better to stick to multiplatform tools for benchmarking like y-cruncher, and hope we can get the sensors working soonish (in that I'll try to help a bit).
Click to expand...

Are you referring to "lmsensors"?


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Are you referring to "lmsensors"?


That too. It's more of a front-end, really, most of the readings come from kernel drivers of the multiple sensors around. The it87 has recently added support for the SIO chip on the C6H, but most voltage readings are still quite wrong. Else than that we need a new driver for the EC to get the proper core voltage and PLL info at least. Sooo much stuff to do...


----------



## Kriant

Inputed 1.145 soc in bios (0081 bios)....ended up getting 1.45 SOC somehow. Didn't notice right away, had it like that for 35 mins. System is still working (changed to .9 now)


----------



## r4m0n

OOPS

Code:



Code:


[email protected]:~/y-cruncher v0.7.2.9468-static# zenstates -p0 -f A5 -v 1F
Current P0: Enabled - FID = A5 - DID = 8 - VID = 20 - Ratio = 41.25 - vCore = 1.35000
Setting FID to A5
Setting VID to A5
New P0: Enabled - FID = A5 - DID = 8 - VID = A4 - Ratio = 41.25 - vCore = 0.52500

I better test this stuff better before releasing XD

Already fixed in github, btw


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Are you referring to "lmsensors"?
> 
> 
> 
> That too. It's more of a front-end, really, most of the readings come from kernel drivers of the multiple sensors around. The it87 has recently added support for the SIO chip on the C6H, but most voltage readings are still quite wrong. Else than that we need a new driver for the EC to get the proper core voltage and PLL info at least. Sooo much stuff to do...
Click to expand...

And to complicate matters, I think it has been reported here that changes made to one of the voltages causes changes to the temperature reports. This suggests that the temperature sensitive diodes are deriving their currents from a voltage that can be set at the whim of the user. tch tch.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Inputed 1.145 soc in bios (0081 bios)....ended up getting 1.45 SOC somehow. Didn't notice right away, had it like that for 35 mins. System is still working (changed to .9 now)


Didn't you do that in like 1002 bios as well







or was it someone else..


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Didn't you do that in like 1002 bios as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or was it someone else..


Nope.


----------



## Xzow

Is anyone using an AM3+ cooler with this board? Did you need to use the old screws or were the new ones fine?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> Is anyone using an AM3+ cooler with this board? Did you need to use the old screws or were the new ones fine?


I use the original H100i. It uses the stock plastic hooks, no need to remove anything.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> Is anyone using an AM3+ cooler with this board? Did you need to use the old screws or were the new ones fine?


I am using an h115i (AM3) cooler. I used the AM3 metal backplate from my old AM3 system and it works flawlessly. I bought a 1€ AM3 backplate for my old system and I am using it as a NAS/FileServer without problems.


----------



## Cursecut3r

Hi guys, I have a couple of questions regarding the readings in Hwinfo and some other stuff.
In Hwinfo what readings are the most reliable? CPU temp for example is reported as being about 5°C higher on the motherboard compared to the CPU readings. Also which voltage readings are reliable? I would guess the CPU readings based on the fact that under load the vcore readings drop on the CPU tab (vdroop?) and increase on the motherboard tab (does the motherboard tab show how much voltage is supplied to compensate for vdroop?), but I also have a problem with the CPU voltage reading not exceeding the voltage set in the bios (this only happens with LLC 5).

Here's an example of my readings (vcore was set to 1.225V in bios with LLC 4):


I was also wondering if there was a way to set a static fan speed in qfan (I can set it to static up to 75°C). It's really annoying when the ML120's I have spin up to 100% (2400rpm) when I'm stress testing. I also think I've stumbled across some sort of bug where one of the fans randomly start spinning up to 100% for no reason, but I have no idea how to replicate that (it started when I first used LLC 4 though?)








Anyways, thanks for any answers


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> My experience with both versions.
> 
> 0.1 initial release:
> 
> With HPET _off_, It still changed voltages and frequencies. HOWEVER, it caused other things to go haywire, such as my monitor blacking out periodically and my kbd multi-typing single key presses. But, it changed the frequencies and voltages according to HWinfo (which also started having stuttered polling).
> 
> With HPET _on_, it works totally fine.
> 
> 0.1b
> 
> HPET _off_, the changes function as 0.1 with HPET _on_, without the crazyness.
> 
> Either:
> 
> Conflicts with AI suite 3 (not surprising) as in AI suite 3 won't show the new P0 frequency, even tho it is showing the correct multiplier.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Yes, 0.1b works without hitch HPET disabled unlike the initial 0.1.


Thanks for testing







It uses the same fix as Ryzen Master so behavior will be the same.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> This program only works with BIos 0079 an go on or so with 1002 oficial from Asus website?


On 0079 and newer it works without HPET. On 1002 and earlier you need HPET enabled to avoid glitching.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> I have problem to install both versions you released, system advert me always from error to install service or anything.
> 
> 
> is HPET the problem?
> How can I install it?


Are you on Creator's update?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> I have problem to install both versions you released, system advert me always from error to install service or anything.
> 
> 
> is HPET the problem?
> How can I install it?


Hello

Try the install with ASP.NET 4.7 enabled in Windows Features.


----------



## Gadfly

New personal best CB15 for me tonight (1912). I almost have 4.2 stable (Fails prime after 66 min), I just don't want to go over 1.43v...

http://i.imgur.com/AMaNhYj.jpg

Validation from that run:

http://valid.x86.fr/vt2nhc


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> New personal best CB15 for me tonight (1912). I almost have 4.2 stable (Fails prime after 66 min), I just don't want to go over 1.43v...
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/AMaNhYj.jpg
> 
> Validation from that run:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/vt2nhc


Is that without C15 bias enabled in bios?


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Is that without C15 bias enabled in bios?


Bias is set to "Auto" (default)

Also,

Realbench run:

https://rog.asus.com/realbench/show_comment.php?id=19227

UserBenchMark

http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/3480233


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Bias is set to "Auto" (default)
> 
> Also,
> 
> Realbench run:
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/realbench/show_comment.php?id=19227
> 
> UserBenchMark
> 
> http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/3480233


@LLC 5 or something? I don't get a stable 4200 @1.5v without LLC :3 Crash on realbench benchmark run.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfpack122*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> Help me ID these: F4-3400-C16D-32GTZ, CL16-16-16-36, barcode 1715A5001052303
> I know from the barcode these are Samsung, made in week 15 of 2017, dual channel.
> Can I tell the chip model and die type without installing these (don't want to unnecessarily open the sealed box)?
> 
> 
> 
> According to this guy it's Samsung B ICs.
> To get a 100% accurate answer contact G.Skill directly.
Click to expand...

Download Thaiphoon and let that settle everyones bets. Elmor told someone that he _thought_ theres (and mine) was Hynix but ended up being Samsung E-die.



http://www.softnology.biz/files.html

It will help clear the muddle on this thread with whom have what chips on their sticks.


----------



## wolfpack122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Download Thaiphoon and let that settle everyones bets. Elmor told someone that he _thought_ theres (and mine) was Hynix but ended up being Samsung E-die.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.softnology.biz/files.html
> 
> It will help clear the muddle on this thread with whom have what chips on their sticks.


I agree, but the guy clearly didn't want to open his package without knowing what IC's it had. So you either check with someone that used the same kit or you contact the manufacturer directly.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfpack122*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Download Thaiphoon and let that settle everyones bets. Elmor told someone that he _thought_ theres (and mine) was Hynix but ended up being Samsung E-die.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.softnology.biz/files.html
> 
> It will help clear the muddle on this thread with whom have what chips on their sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but the guy clearly didn't want to open his package without knowing what IC's it had. So you either check with someone that used the same kit or you contact the manufacturer directly.
Click to expand...

Apologies, i didnt read into it all, i was just scanning the thread and saw the same issue that seems to keep popping up.

Hopefully this will help everyone else who actually have theirs in their system. This thread needs something to stop all the confusion and hysteria.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Download Thaiphoon and let that settle everyones bets. Elmor told someone that he _thought_ theres (and mine) was Hynix but ended up being Samsung E-die.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.softnology.biz/files.html
> 
> It will help clear the muddle on this thread with whom have what chips on their sticks.


For some reason, Thaiphoon does not read my DRAM, push the read button, choose one of the four SPD choices and everything under the Memory Module and Dram Components columns are "Undefined".


----------



## Reikoji

Hmmm... Having a slightly higher BCLK seems to have been having a detrimental effect on performance. 98.8 Bclk, same-ish speeds are killing cpu bench scores.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Download Thaiphoon and let that settle everyones bets. Elmor told someone that he _thought_ theres (and mine) was Hynix but ended up being Samsung E-die.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.softnology.biz/files.html
> 
> It will help clear the muddle on this thread with whom have what chips on their sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, Thaiphoon does not read my DRAM, push the read button, choose one of the four SPD choices and everything under the Memory Module and Dram Components columns are "Undefined".
Click to expand...

Hmm. Did you download the correct version? I downloaded the top on of the two and then clicked the read button and chose the top one from the drop down. I think it ended with 50H.

Try running compatibility mode and/or system administrator. (I didnt need to do these but hey, worth a shot). Im running latest Win 10 Pro (not preview).


----------



## Reikoji

~4149 Wrecking it... 98.8 bclk



~4156 at 102 bclk... also throws out errors because that tiny bit over 4150 too much for 1.5v! whats happening here?!

I guess I might not want to worry too much about my memory speed...

system hang if I try to go too low, figures. Stopping at 98.8 for now ! gonna do some tests.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> @LLC 5 or something? I don't get a stable 4200 @1.5v without LLC :3 Crash on realbench benchmark run.


LLC2, that is all I run


----------



## Gadfly

I couldn't help myself, last one before bed.. CB 1931









http://i.imgur.com/kQjofKy.jpg

4231mhz, 113 bclk, @ 1.42v, DDR3606, 14-14-14-14-36

Validation file with CPU-Z Bench

http://valid.x86.fr/uk6qda

I am REALLY happy with the single thread score:

http://valid.x86.fr/bench/uk6qda/1

I might shoot for some 12-12-12-12 timings tomorrow.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Hmm. Did you download the correct version? I downloaded the top on of the two and then clicked the read button and chose the top one from the drop down. I think it ended with 50H.


Yup exactly what I did.
Quote:


> Try running compatibility mode and/or system administrator. (I didnt need to do these but hey, worth a shot). Im running latest Win 10 Pro (not preview).


Yup, Ran it normally and as admin. Same results.


----------



## Reikoji

http://valid.x86.fr/mv1615


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/mv1615


Wow that is really nice, especially with 4 sticks.

Pretty similar results as mine really...

http://valid.x86.fr/uk6qda


----------



## Reikoji




----------



## bavarianblessed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> New personal best CB15 for me tonight (1912). I almost have 4.2 stable (Fails prime after 66 min), I just don't want to go over 1.43v...
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/AMaNhYj.jpg
> 
> Validation from that run:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/vt2nhc


Any chance you could post screenshots from your Extreme Tweaker and Digi+ Power control pages in the BIOS?


----------



## Reikoji

http://valid.x86.fr/mv1615










saved it as the same Dump as my 4149 doh!



Still got errors... 4149 is my wall ! but nice scorez


----------



## Maxcielle

I have the crosshair vi hero, ryzen 1700 and bought this ram for a good price thats available in a few days in amazon.
F4-3200C16D-16GVK
G.Skill Ripjaws V - Memoria RAM DDR4 - 16 GB : 2 x 8 GB - DIMM 288-PIN - 3200 MHz / PC4-25600 - CL16

Can i get away with this or should cancel?


----------



## Karagra

What does the bclk have to stay under for gpu to stay in gen 3?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> What does the bclk have to stay under for gpu to stay in gen 3?


You can keep it at gen3 even if you oc the bclk, 135 doesn't work as well, but 120 seems fine



Just select gen3 for the pcie x16 lane through bios.


----------



## Karagra

I know you can manually set gen 3. I'm asking when does the bclk push it to gen 2


----------



## gupsterg

In OP, Elmor's C6H OC guide pdf has table







.


----------



## Karagra

Appreciate the help of still no direct answer =) Just checked main post dont see anything about what BCLK you can use to keep Gen 3 without manually setting it.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> Appreciate the help of still no direct answer =) Just checked main post dont see anything about what BCLK you can use to keep Gen 3 without manually setting it.


Around 104.5mhz.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> Appreciate the help of still no direct answer =) Just checked main post dont see anything about what BCLK you can use to keep Gen 3 without manually setting it.


If your PCIe can handle it, you even could go higher with BCLK (+105). Just set it manual on Gen3. Most new GPU's can handle high BCLK..


----------



## gupsterg

@Karagra

My friend







, in OP section headings *Other collaterals*, there is hyperlink, C6H XOC guide v05, then page 2 it has this.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







The document has some other "pearls of wisdom" which are most helpful and from a great source. So I thought if I pointed you to it, it would be better for you and save time doing post like this and you would gain other information from it







.

HTH







.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*
> 
> Any chance you could post screenshots from your Extreme Tweaker and Digi+ Power control pages in the BIOS?


@Gadfly @Reikoji

Guys, users are interested in your settings and not only showing screenshots of your highest bench/scores. Keep this thread clean and don't use it as a catwalk..thanks


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> @Gadfly @Reikoji
> 
> Guys, users are interested in your settings and not only showing screenshots of your highest bench/scores. Keep this thread clean and don't use it as a catwalk..thanks


Is there a standard form for listing your settings? I mean there are a lot of posts with something like "I set pll to 1.9v to make it go" with no mention of other previous settings or even what RAM is being used. That's largely useless in isolation.

I find it quite helpful when people post pictures of the hwinfo voltage section and list all relevant bios changes for a given CPU or RAM overclock..

Anyway I'm stable at 6.9GHz on air at 1.2v. I set the "lie mode" to on and overvolted the "banter rail" with "nonsense calibration" set to extreme.

These are all available in the bios but I wont tell you where.

I'm being facetious.


----------



## lordzed83

And Zeed joins NVMe Win10 club


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Is there a standard form for listing your settings? I mean there are a lot of posts with something like "I set pll to 1.9v to make it go" with no mention of other previous settings or even what RAM is being used. That's largely useless in isolation.
> I find it quite helpful when people post pictures of the hwinfo voltage section and list all relevant bios changes for a given CPU or RAM overclock..


Yeah I like HWiNFO in a sceenie. I also think if we use the save uefi / bios settings feature, which creates a nice txt and attach that, it give members everything but AMD CBS stuff. Which a member can screen grab using F12 and upload.



So above result in this:-

3.83200C14_setting.txt 17k .txt file


I will be adding in OP of my thread some of these things today in FAQ section.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> And Zeed joins NVMe Win10 club


Woohoo!

I'm not going to lie, I've had my 960 EVO for a couple of months now and can't say I've noticed any difference between that and my Crucial MX SSD's.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yeah I like HWiNFO in a sceenie. I also think if we use the save uefi / bios settings feature, which creates a nice txt and attach that, it give members everything but AMD CBS stuff. Which a member can screen grab using F12 and upload.
> 
> 
> 
> So above result in this:-
> 
> 3.83200C14_setting.txt 17k .txt file
> 
> 
> I will be adding in OP of my thread some of these things today in FAQ section.


I tried Ctrl+F2 but no txt file was created as far as I can tell. Do you need to have a profile saved?


----------



## gupsterg

I think you need USB storage device







, I used that.

The txt is handy for Elmor as well when we say xyz is up.

For members another idea we could do is copy the elements out of that file which we change from a default setting and say from UEFI defaults I change xyz only.

When I used to share settings in Devil's Canyon's owners club I used to do that, link. I wasn't aware of this txt saving feature which I'm sure the M7R would have had, I just had typed up version I changed/posted as needed.


----------



## dorbot

Yeah, I have a USB device for flashbacks plugged in and I can see directories but no files. Is there a special format requirement? Its FAT32 at the moment.


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Dunno, but not from what I see anyway. Maybe you would have different outcome. I can tell you:
> "Originally Posted by [email protected] View Post
> Getting to 3200 with 32GB requires use of the 2666 ratio, which means you have to use BCLK. If the system doesn't like that, you're going to have to wait for AMD's patch and hope the 3200 ratio, or another closer-than-2666 ratio, works with your kit when that patch arrives."


Yeah I saw it, but maybe are some DDR models better?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> Ask for properly configured HCI runs of those claims.


Hello, i'm not sure about what are you saying. Do you think are they wrongs?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Yeah, I have a USB device for flashbacks plugged in and I can see directories but no files. Is there a special format requirement? Its FAT32 at the moment.


FAT32 is what my USB stick (16GB), is same one I use for flashbacks like you







.

I would assume you do not need to be any particular USB port. I say that as when I do UEFI screenies by pressing F12, it has not mattered. I use a USB port on rear IO, whichever I just find easier to place stick in at the time.

I am in menu as in screenie, press CTRL + F2, then a screen appears asking for filename and I enter one and it saves UEFI settings as a txt. I can do video if it helps







.


----------



## dorbot

No, its ok thanks. I can see the empty space for a name but have not quite got my head round entering a name yet, lol.


----------



## gupsterg

I have only saved settings once







. I can not recall if I used mouse to click the entry box or just typed name or pressed tab/arrow key to highlight box. Will check as it will be better to place as much info in my thread OP FAQ for this feature







.


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> I'm using this DDR4 kit G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 2x16GB (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ)
> 
> ~ CUT ~


Thank you for sharing your experience. Can't you get 3200Mhz without changing BCLK?
I don't like it because CPU Infinity Fabric get clocks from memory speed but without BCLK.


----------



## harrysun

That is right. Without BCLK tuning I get max DDR4-2666 CL14-13-13-32-63-1T 1.350V with this kit: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/10930#post_26038782


----------



## dorbot

Cool I got a name in by clicking on the space I thought was a progress bar...

Its good just being able to see all the options in one place.

If we loaded and saved the txt file in rich txt could we add colour to the ones we have changed or something.

Or maybe just delete all the ones that are set at stock as suggested.

An exploded menu diagram could be handy for beginners. I think people only need to change about 5% of available options.

Maybe a bit more if you are doing Pstates in bios and not using Elmor's ZenStates utility.

For me I am interested in all settings to do with RAM. I am pretty happy using ZenStates for CPU overclocking when required.

OK, random question of the day:

What do VDDP Voltage and VDDP Standby Voltage do and where can I find them?


----------



## gupsterg

For VDDP, this, this, this,







. Found in Tweakers paradise on Extreme Tweaker page.



Just tried saving UEFI settings as txt again.

- did not matter which USB port I used.
- after you press CTRL + F2 the entry box for filename is already highlighted, denoted by turquoise / light blue green highlight around it.
- pressing tab / arrow keys / using mouse, entry box can be selected if it is not.
- whatever filename you enter it will have _settings.txt added to it on save.
- txt will be saved in root of USB stick.

all going in FAQ of my thread OP with screenshots, etc.

HTH







.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> @Gadfly @Reikoji
> 
> Guys, users are interested in your settings and not only showing screenshots of your highest bench/scores. Keep this thread clean and don't use it as a catwalk..thanks


Its actually just a page or two back as to how i started getting those scores. Its not purely bios setting related as of the testing i've done with it. Trying to make sure whats going on isn't some abnormality.

For whatever reason, after you boot into windows with whatever BCLK you boot into it with, if you then lower the BCLK by about 2.6 (too much further and the system will 8 code, so i stopped there), the processor appears to speed up in everything. I'm still not sure if its some kind of fluke but i've been able to replicate at different initial BCLK, but the system hang from going too low changes depending on what the inititial BCLK is. Scores in everything seem to legitimately go up after you've reduced the BCLK within the OS.

System has potential of acting funny too. HPET is currently off.


----------



## Crysis90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/mv1615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saved it as the same Dump as my 4149 doh!
> 
> 
> 
> Still got errors... 4149 is my wall ! but nice scorez


Nice silicon.
And nice score.
It's higher than mine @ 4.11 Ghz and DDR4 @ 3600 Mhz CL13:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







What is your secret??


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crysis90*
> 
> Nice silicon.
> And nice score.
> It's higher than mine @ 4.11 Ghz and DDR4 @ 3600 Mhz CL13:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your secret??


Answered that just above. Booted up with X BCLK and lowered it 2.6 to Y BCLK, Y for me being 98.8. Everything is higher after that, but just now PC went crazy and i had to press the reset button, seemed to have had what speed I was going for at the selected voltage mixed up.

Bias is still on auto too, so the score is pretty crazy for that.


----------



## Crysis90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Bias is still on auto too, so the score is pretty crazy for that.


Yeah.
That's strange.


----------



## Reikoji

Use some software to reduce your Bclk a bit while maintaining whatever mhz you were running at and see if this happens for you to.

... For science!

It would actually be cool if Elmor's zen states program allowed you to change BCLK too.


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Answered that just above. Booted up with X BCLK and lowered it 2.6 to Y BCLK, Y for me being 98.8. Everything is higher after that, but just now PC went crazy and i had to press the reset button, seemed to have had what speed I was going for at the selected voltage mixed up.


HPET on of off?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> HPET on of off?


Off. Result of not using the platform clock? I certainly didn't notice any loss or gain in performance when changing BCLK in windows when HPET was on.


----------



## Clukos

What is the difference between vddp and vddp_18 (Pll 1.8)?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> What is the difference between vddp and vddp_18 (Pll 1.8)?


I think VDDP_18 is the standby voltage. Should leave that one alone. 1.8v PLL you can increase to help maintain very high BCLK settings, like 130+, though it visually alters your cpu temperature readouts.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Woohoo!
> 
> I'm not going to lie, I've had my 960 EVO for a couple of months now and can't say I've noticed any difference between that and my Crucial MX SSD's.


Image that shock when windows boots in 8 seconds as all my overclocking ect was done on windows 8.1 that had: msi x99 motherboard asrock motherboard and ryzen. Zero format nothing just small cleanup and boom working.
Iw spend 12 hours tweeking w10 and got it to SAME performance i had on 8.1 in cinebench before ripping it appart i was missing around 50 points vs 8.1!!!

Dat 4x faster access time :] i always invested in fastest system drives.
I had first generation of WD Raptor 36gb and first ssd that came out OCZ 32gb one


----------



## dorbot

I have a 16 GB kit of GSkill F4-360016D-16GTZR. So Samsung B-die and the kit has CL16 timings at that frequency written on the box.

At the moment I am running it at 3200MHz with 3200MHZ strap and 14 14 14 14 34 timings. 1.35v DRAM volts. 1.375 DRAM boot Volts. Pretty easy and probably dont need the extra DRAM boot volts but I have an issue where after a restart only one stick passes training at CL14, the other is at CL18. A reset fixes it, probably due to 90 MHz Bclck kicking in after reset.

Everything else is stock.

If possible I'd like to see a bios settings dump txt from someone who has managed to get this kit (or similar) running above 3200MHz. I know this will require raising Bclck and probably using a lower strap, but every time I have tried it has failed to post. Sometimes it gets quite far, other times it balks almost instantly.

I am using bios 0082 (I would like to preserve the 1T Command Rate) after flashing 0003 so the Embedded Controller starts the board at a 90MHz Bclck for memory training.

Just not quite sure where to go from here.

Pll to 1.9v ?

I know procodt OHMs can be adjusted and I understand how that works, but I have no idea what other voltages should be increased slightly to help the RAM run at above 3200.

Anyone got any insights / ideas? Of course "Just wait for the May update" has already been considered.


----------



## kaseki

Still need a few critical parts to finish my rig; so this will have to do:


----------



## Maxcielle

Is F4-3200C16D-16GVK a good choice on this board?


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Off. Result of not using the platform clock? I certainly didn't notice any loss or gain in performance when changing BCLK in windows when HPET was on.


We had this "issue" before with the "sleep bug". Could be related. Try HPET on.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> Is F4-3200C16D-16GVK a good choice on this board?


I would say not.

CL14 is required. Samsung B-die. The CL16 ones will be Hynix.

Anything above 3200 should be Samsung B-die.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> We had this "issue" before with the "sleep bug". Could be related. Try HPET on.


I already know it wont happen with Hpet On :3. So thats what the "issue" was? I believe i've already woke my PC up from sleep, but didn't notice any change. Will check again.

Oho. This time it just flat out rebooted when waking up, and its going haywire again. So as long as you dont use sleep youre goood!

Fighting through the constant screen blackouts, intermittent lack of input response, periodic hangs, and rapid driver crashes all over i managed to preserve something crazy.



So in conclusion... With HPET off you cant make BCLK changes in the OS and allow your PC to sleep.


----------



## Frikencio

Does anyone else have the "problem" that 1 in 10 cold boots the RAM at 3200Mhz does not POST and it lowers itself to 2133Mhz?

Also: Some times when I tell Windows to shut down it restarts instead.


----------



## shhek0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> Is F4-3200C16D-16GVK a good choice on this board?


F4-3200C*15*D-16GVK should be a b-die as well. Only slighly more exepensive that the cl16 and way cheaper than cl14.


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I already know it wont happen with Hpet On :3. So thats what the "issue" was? I believe i've already woke my PC up from sleep, but didn't notice any change. Will check again.
> 
> Oho. This time it just flat out rebooted when waking up, and its going haywire again. So as long as you dont use sleep youre goood!


With HPET off you can cheat scores in CB, CPU-Z, etc. by entering "sleep" and come back from it. Looks like your "BCLK down" setting is doing the same.


----------



## 1nterceptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyworxx*
> 
> 
> 
> Why is half my memory not available?
> 
> I'm on 082 and have 2x16GB


The same thing happens to me as well, only i have 2x8Gb G.skill 3000mhz cl15 (sammy e-die). I cant get both sticks to work above 2133mhz no matter what i try. @2133mhz pc boots fine (takes a bit longer to post - probbably due to mem training), when i load up win10 (CU) system shows 16Gb - but only 8 available. The other 8Gb is HW reserved







. I'm on 0083 atm, my CH6 came with 0902 and i flashed it shortly after to 1002. Don't know what to do, the only thing i haven't tryed is procODT but somehow i doubt it will help as the loose latencies and higher voltage did nothing. But i am willing to try...


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> With HPET off you can cheat scores in CB, CPU-Z, etc. by entering "sleep" and come back from it. Looks like your "BCLK down" setting is doing the same.


is it really HPET off cheating the scores? or is HPET on cheating the scores







I think the cenebench run should let on that its an actual performance gain, or does cinebench go by some weird calculation and not how fast the processor completes the task? I certainly don't know for sure, but what I do know is HPET off + bclk change + sleep = doom.

Whats needed is some gaming benchmarks done in this scenario do come to better conclusion.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1nterceptor*
> 
> The same thing happens to me as well, only i have 2x8Gb G.skill 3000mhz cl15 (sammy e-die). I cant get both sticks to work above 2133mhz no matter what i try. @2133mhz pc boots fine (takes a bit longer to post - probbably due to mem training), when i load up win10 (CU) system shows 16Gb - but only 8 available. The other 8Gb is HW reserved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm on 0083 atm, my CH6 came with 0902 and i flashed it shortly after to 1002. Don't know what to do, the only thing i haven't tryed is procODT but somehow i doubt it will help as the loose latencies and higher voltage did nothing. But i am willing to try...


That happened me with my Phenom II system, HW detected 16Gb but only 12Gb usable (4x4Gb sticks). Turned out that one stick of ram was not seated properly.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1nterceptor*
> 
> Don't know what to do, the only thing i haven't tryed is procODT but somehow i doubt it will help as the loose latencies and higher voltage did nothing. But i am willing to try...


Hello

The accessible memory timings have no impact on an incorrect ProODT setting. Memory voltage will impact ODT only if the reflections are marginally over the limit of stability.


----------



## psychok9

On Asus support site, QVL list shows F4-3200C16Q-32GFX (*4*8GB* at *3200MHz*).
It's weird because I thought that having 4 DIMMs was a disadvantage vs 2 DIMMs.

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO_DRAM_QVLforAMDRyzenProcessors_0316.pdf


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> On Asus support site, QVL list shows F4-3200C16Q-32GFX. 4*8GB at 3200MHz.
> It's weird because I thought that having 4 DIMMs was a disadvantage vs 2 DIMMs.


It is, somewhat. 32gb in 2x16 or 4x8 and 64gb in 4x16 work so long as you relax the timings a bit, and use likely lower DRAM ratios. How much relaxation needed depends on lottery. QVL isn't and end-all either. Kit thats on there may be poop for you, Kit that isnt may work like a charm, such as the should-work 2x8 samsung B kits that are on the QVL needing to be relaxed with lower ratios for some.


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> New personal best CB15 for me tonight (1912). I almost have 4.2 stable (Fails prime after 66 min), I just don't want to go over 1.43v...
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/AMaNhYj.jpg
> 
> Validation from that run:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/vt2nhc


That chip is amazing! Could you post your settings and refinements since last time?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can someone check if this version works when changing P0 ratio with HPET disabled? If you have the previous version installed, you need to remove the service first by running uninstall.bat.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/iqob7psr3zzvttk/ASUS_ZenStates_v0.1b.zip


bit late but Does work. All setting's work in my case windows 10 HPET off.

BTW. U scared everyone off noone even thinks about asking for new bios







BTH With fantastic job done on 081 i could stay on this till Zen 2 comes out. Very stable small bugs that dont bother me much


----------



## Reikoji

Ran The Division benchmark in DX12 with a few different bclk and target freq settings with HPET off:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




4022mhz, 101.2 bclk (initial boot)


4149mhz, 101.2 bclk


4026mhz, 98.8 bclk


4001mhz, 98.8 bclk


4149mhz, 98.8 bclk

Seeing a tiny increase in fps by reducing the base clock, not so much with increasing the frequency.
Not nearly as much of an improvement as with synthetic benchmarks.


----------



## alucardis666

*QUESTION!!!*

Which Ram kit should I go with?

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232488

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232492

Mainly doing premier, after effects, and gaming.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> *QUESTION!!!*
> 
> Which Ram kit should I go with?
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232488
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232492
> 
> Mainly doing premier, after effects, and gaming.


With the 3600mhz kit, you have a high ability to hit the 3200mhz kits speed and timings, 3600mhz with relaxed timings and bclk increasing (if youre lucky). With the 3200mhz kit you'll have to relax the timings are run at 2666 or 2933 or ratios for the timings.


----------



## 1nterceptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> That happened me with my Phenom II system, HW detected 16Gb but only 12Gb usable (4x4Gb sticks). Turned out that one stick of ram was not seated properly.


Well i tryed all slots and always the same thing... I'll try to run memtest and see if the stick is faulty.
Interesting thing is, i have better results for ram in Aida with 1 stick (single channel) than with 2 sticks (dual channel)...
https://postimg.org/image/z49nlhyhb/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The accessible memory timings have no impact on an incorrect ProODT setting. Memory voltage will impact ODT only if the reflections are marginally over the limit of stability.


Thx for the info


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> ~4149 Wrecking it... 98.8 bclk
> 
> ~4156 at 102 bclk... also throws out errors because that tiny bit over 4150 too much for 1.5v! whats happening here?!
> 
> I guess I might not want to worry too much about my memory speed...
> 
> system hang if I try to go too low, figures. Stopping at 98.8 for now ! gonna do some tests.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> is it really HPET off cheating the scores? or is HPET on cheating the scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the cenebench run should let on that its an actual performance gain, or does cinebench go by some weird calculation and not how fast the processor completes the task? I certainly don't know for sure, but what I do know is HPET off + bclk change + sleep = doom.
> 
> Whats needed is some gaming benchmarks done in this scenario do come to better conclusion.


Changing the BCLK with HPET off instantly skews the timer, and after that (until the original BCLK is restored), your internal timing isn't going to reflect reality. Your realtime clock is going to run fast/slow, your FPS measurements will be off and all benchmarks will be invalid.

Yes, this is cheating, CPU-Z doesn't care, but I think 3D Mark doesn't accepts results from Ryzen with HPET off for those reasons. I'm not aware of any way to fix the TSC if the BCLK is changed after boot.

In short: you can cheat the benchmarks, but you won't see any real gains in any task (the numbers will look good, but that's because what the computer thinks is 1 min is actually 1.02 mins)


----------



## Cursecut3r

Ok, so I have problems getting correct temperature readings on my 1700.
Sensemi skew disabled gives me way too high temperatures and auto offset (272) gives me way too low temperatures (sub ambient on idle).
What is the correct sensemi offset for the 1700? I am on bios 1002 btw.
Tried sensemi offset 072 (200 extra on 272 is for the 1700x and 1800x 20°C offset?) and got some reasonable readings.

Here are my readings after 5 mins of realbench stress testing at stock using the 072 offset (H80 cooler):


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> Changing the BCLK with HPET off instantly skews the timer, and after that (until the original BCLK is restored), your internal timing isn't going to reflect reality. Your realtime clock is going to run fast/slow, your FPS measurements will be off and all benchmarks will be invalid.
> 
> Yes, this is cheating, CPU-Z doesn't care, but I think 3D Mark doesn't accepts results from Ryzen with HPET off for those reasons. I'm not aware of any way to fix the TSC if the BCLK is changed after boot.
> 
> In short: you can cheat the benchmarks, but you won't see any real gains in any task (the numbers will look good, but that's because what the computer thinks is 1 min is actually 1.02 mins)


Well it was interesting nonetheless. Idk how timer skews can alter ones FPS in a game tho, sounds far fetched but guess it all goes by system time in the end. It is what it is I suppose.

I hope no ones looking at me like i'm trying to cheat the system







I only turned HPET off to test Elmors app and then ran into this interesting affair ! Now that i know whats up, its HPET back on for me.

Is it just Ryzen that has this effect of bclk changes with HPET off? no other processor?


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> With the 3600mhz kit, you have a high ability to hit the 3200mhz kits speed and timings, 3600mhz with relaxed timings and bclk increasing (if youre lucky). With the 3200mhz kit you'll have to relax the timings are run at 2666 or 2933 or ratios for the timings.


thank you!


----------



## Reikoji

http://valid.x86.fr/2nmnh3

This one is real and uncheated, i swear! HPET is back on.

Its not too much lower than the cheated one to be honest. I wish those numbers were real though







.

I'd like to know a bit more about HPET tho. People have reported performance gains in gaming from the simple act of turning HPET off. I didn't see any mention of changing the bclk after the fact. Is the true nature of this actually that they saw the same fake increase due to the system clock being tricked, and it doesnt really matter if its on or off? I'd immagine they would have been increasing their bclk to eek out some more performance tho, not decreasing it. increasing it with HPET off would yield fake performance losses.

Also. Windows 10 clean installs supposedly have HPET off by default as I have heard (I think). Wouldn't this be a bad thing? I upgraded from windows 7 and it is supposedly on by default there, thus it was already on for me in windows 10. I suppose its because they had no expectation of anyone altering the bclk within windows 10? Seems ******ed to have such a sensitive item turn off by default.

Is there an HPET option hidden somewhere in the bios or is it forced enabled/disabled?


----------



## buttmen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poisson21*
> 
> I didn't reinstalled windows for now, and like you i 've had a fx before, and no problem for now. I'll do a fresh install when i'll get a m2 and my new gpu later this year.
> And i'm stable at 4.07Ghz with 64G ram kit at 3200 Mhz.


What CPU do you have and ram timings do you use?

I'm stable on 1700 @ 3.937GHz with 1.38V
64Gig Ram running @ 3173 with 14,14,14,14,34 T1 settings and 1.37V


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Woohoo!
> 
> I'm not going to lie, I've had my 960 EVO for a couple of months now and can't say I've noticed any difference between that and my Crucial MX SSD's.


Yes, I'm also quite dissapointed, even thought of returning it. It is the same speed or slower than my 850 PRO in everyday windows 4k snappiness, the only
place it is faster is in large sequential read/writes (which I almost never do). I guess if you are copying huge files or working with them it makes sense. But
I just have it be be future proof over buying a regular ssd and hope AMD drivers can speed it up a bit later.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Yes, I'm also quite dissapointed, even thought of returning it. It is the same speed or slower than my 850 PRO in everyday windows 4k snappiness, the only
> place it is faster is in large sequential read/writes (which I almost never do). I guess if you are copying huge files or working with them it makes sense. But
> I just have it be be future proof over buying a regular ssd and hope AMD drivers can speed it up a bit later.


I was thinking about getting one after seeing what speeds they claim they operate at







. I suppose if its not really like 400k iflops and 3400 sequential read and such i'll hold off for now. It may be driver related, or even immature platform related. thats goin kinda far for false advertisment :3


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Well it was interesting nonetheless. Idk how timer skews can alter ones FPS in a game tho, sounds far fetched but guess it all goes by system time in the end. It is what it is I suppose.
> 
> I hope no ones looking at me like i'm trying to cheat the system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only turned HPET off to test Elmors app and then ran into this interesting affair ! Now that i know whats up, its HPET back on for me.
> 
> Is it just Ryzen that has this effect of bclk changes with HPET off? no other processor?


FPS = number of frames / duration of measurement. The time of measurement is derived from the internal timers, and if they don't match the real time going outside the computer, the number isn't frames per _second_ anymore. If you have a monitor with Freesync that's capable of showing the true FPS on itself, you could compare with the software FPS and see the skew in action.

As for other platforms, I don't know. It all depends on if the processor can detect a changing BCLK and keep the timers in sync. HPET is an extra module with an independent clock, so it can't be skewed without a lot of extra work.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/2nmnh3
> 
> This one is real and uncheated, i swear! HPET is back on.
> 
> Its not too much lower than the cheated one to be honest. I wish those numbers were real though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'd like to know a bit more about HPET tho. People have reported performance gains in gaming from the simple act of turning HPET off. I didn't see any mention of changing the bclk after the fact. Is the true nature of this actually that they saw the same fake increase due to the system clock being tricked, and it doesnt really matter if its on or off? I'd immagine they would have been increasing their bclk to eek out some more performance tho, not decreasing it. increasing it with HPET off would yield fake performance losses.
> 
> Also. Windows 10 clean installs supposedly have HPET off by default as I have heard (I think). Wouldn't this be a bad thing? I upgraded from windows 7 and it is supposedly on by default there, thus it was already on for me in windows 10. I suppose its because they had no expectation of anyone altering the bclk within windows 10? Seems ******ed to have such a sensitive item turn off by default.
> 
> Is there an HPET option hidden somewhere in the bios or is it forced enabled/disabled?


I'm not sure exactly where the overhead of checking the HPET comes in, but I know the main timer on Ryzen (TSC) is kept at a register, so its access is pretty much instantaneous.

As for disabling the HPET in the BIOS, I haven't found it anywhere either.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Thanks for testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It uses the same fix as Ryzen Master so behavior will be the same.
> On 0079 and newer it works without HPET. On 1002 and earlier you need HPET enabled to avoid glitching.
> 
> Are you on Creator's update?


No. My OS is W10 64 bits [Versión 10.0.14393]. it was installed new on 960 EVO M2. Not updates actually.
Bios is 1002, by now....


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> FPS = number of frames / duration of measurement. The time of measurement is derived from the internal timers, and if they don't match the real time going outside the computer, the number isn't frames per _second_ anymore. If you have a monitor with Freesync that's capable of showing the true FPS on itself, you could compare with the software FPS and see the skew in action.
> 
> As for other platforms, I don't know. It all depends on if the processor can detect a changing BCLK and keep the timers in sync. HPET is an extra module with an independent clock, so it can't be skewed without a lot of extra work.
> I'm not sure exactly where the overhead of checking the HPET comes in, but I know the main timer on Ryzen (TSC) is kept at a register, so its access is pretty much instantaneous.
> 
> As for disabling the HPET in the BIOS, I haven't found it anywhere either.


So if I turn HPET off, as long as I don't touch the Bclk everything should be hunky dory, since Ryzen has its own timer? Bclk has its way of not maintaining what its set to tho... even tho the variations usually aren't that drastic. I wonder how much of that has an effect on the reality of scores when its turned off even if you don't manually change the bclk.. Perhaps due to this variation the performance increase or decrease people are seeing isn't true after all.

I'm probably thinking too deeply into this. Damn OCD.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*
> 
> Any chance you could post screenshots from your Extreme Tweaker and Digi+ Power control pages in the BIOS?


Yeah, I posted them a few days ago..

Nothing crazy going on in the bios, other than spread spectrum being turned off, llc set to level 2, and dram boot voltage set to 1.41v, digi power is all default.

Extreame tweaker is set to safe boot settings, 40x100, 1.38vcore, 1.35v dram, 3200 multiplier, 14-14-14-14-36, soc 1.05, pll manually set at 1.8v.

Everything else I modify in ai suite unless chainging the DRAM settings.

What would you like to see?


----------



## rossctr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> If you have not installed Aura yet, that may be the issue.
> 
> You do not necessarily want the latest test bios. You want the one that makes the most sense for you, and in particular your memory. I have a slightly different kit than yours, but I think yours is Samsung B-Die as well, which would be a good thing. That means 0083 is not needed since you should be able to run at 1T and that version is for 2T.
> 
> You don't need 0082 either since your DRAM is not on the list of those this patch included.
> 
> That leaves you with running:
> 
> 1) 1002 - (last official UEFI)
> 
> 2) 0079 - AGESA 1004a test version, with bugfixes
> 
> 3) 0081 - 0079 + ProcODT = 53.3 ohm
> 
> Of these, it really is just a matter of what you want.
> 
> Oh yes, I should add that clearing CMOS with the button on the backplate BEFORE changing your UEFI / Bios version is suggested.
> 
> As to speed, try entering a memory speed of 2400 MHz to start, and timings of something in the neighborhood of 17-18-18-38 (your rated timing on that memory). Reboot and see if it works. You can then start stepping up from there. I would suggest doing this in gradual steps.
> 
> If you want to hit 3200MHz you may well need to bump up your DRAM voltage. If you do, it may be wise to at the same time increase Vboot voltage to the same value. You could try 1.375 or 1.4 volts if you need to.
> 
> Best of luck and have fun.


Thanks for the tip. Yes they are Samsung B's, running at 2933 at the mo. 3200 doesn't post and then reverts itself back to 2133 (BIOS 0081).

Havn't really got much incentive to try anything else right now as the RGB have stopped working altogether. Is this something that can be fixed or should I just be sending the board back? This is my first Asus board and its not off to a good start. Considering sending it back in exchange for something else


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> @Gadfly @Reikoji
> 
> Guys, users are interested in your settings and not only showing screenshots of your highest bench/scores. Keep this thread clean and don't use it as a catwalk..thanks


My settings, build, cooling, etc, are all over this thread... not my fault if you are not paying attention.


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> So if I turn HPET off, as long as I don't touch the Bclk everything should be hunky dory, since Ryzen has its own timer? Bclk has its way of not maintaining what its set to tho... even tho the variations usually aren't that drastic. I wonder how much of that has an effect on the reality of scores when its turned off even if you don't manually change the bclk.. Perhaps due to this variation the performance increase or decrease people are seeing isn't true after all.
> 
> I'm probably thinking too deeply into this. Damn OCD.


I'm pretty sure you're safe with HPET off if you only set the BCLK in BIOS. During the boot process the processor should use the HPET or other methods to figure out exactly how fast the clock is going, and after that everything is fine.

As for the variations, it's mostly sampling error on the measurement apps. There isn't a widely available source for the BCLK (it's motherboard specific), so they need to measure that themselves. Whatever you set in BIOS or in the OC apps is very, very close to the real BCLK, any variations you see are artifacts of the measurement process, and variations in benchmarks are due to thread scheduling, OS overhead and the like.


----------



## gupsterg

@r4m0n @Reikoji

Currently UEFI does not have HPET off option.

I did do some 3DM13 TS runs yesterday. No BCLK meddling, just runs to know how to make OS tweaked for "optimal" performance plus know if resuming from "Sleep" I'm losing any performance, etc.

Comparing results 2 & 3 FreeSync being on or not was not swaying results, in 3DM FS under W10 FreeSync being On knocks result down by ~1000 points for me, results in OP of thread in my sig. Then also result 2 is with HPET on and 3 off, no difference other than run to run variance. Result 4 was to see run to run variance, IIRC done after run 3.

Comparing results 1 & 2 resuming system from "Sleep" with HPET On no difference vs reboot run. Will try a run from "Sleep" with HPET Off.

Today I did some CB R15 (OP of my thread has some W7).



Spoiler: From Resume, HPET On.









Spoiler: From boot, HPET On.









Spoiler: From boot, HPET Off.









Spoiler: From Resume, HPET Off.







All results are with Performance Bias [Auto] in UEFI. The 1703 result in CB R15 is from W7, same OC profile, High Performance power plan, with min CPU State 5% for down clock/volting, Core Parking disabled (100%). As this gave best results for me.

As you can see from screenies I'm on W10 Balanced with CP 50%, this is not only "Optimal" for 3DM FS but also CB R15, also matching W7 result within run to run variance.

So far W10 is giving me like performance as W7, I had concerns of going to W10 due to stuff on web that W7 scheduler was better for Ryzen. For me Ryzen power plan has been pants so far as well, my modded Balanced PP is better IMO. Also rolling with HPET On.

My W10C was clean install from ISO, few pages back I highlighted to bluej511 HPET was On for me, link.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> That chip is amazing! Could you post your settings and refinements since last time?


The big change is that I rebuilt my loop.

Dual D5 pumps, EK dual housing
1080ti x2 with EK FC blocks,
EK evo converted to AMD edition to use factory backplate
2x Koolance 360mm slim radiators
EK furious vadar fans (3k).
All tim replaced with Thermal grizzly liquid metal "conductanaut"

Other than that it is all pretty straight forward. I am able to clock my CPU up a lot higher after the rebuild. Memory remains unchanged, I can run 3200 12-11-11-11-32 and 3600 14-14-14-14-36, tested on the 4 highest multipliers.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> The big change is that I rebuilt my loop.
> 
> Dual D5 pumps, EK dual housing
> 1080ti x2 with EK FC blocks,
> EK evo converted to AMD edition to use factory backplate
> 2x Koolance 360mm slim radiators
> EK furious vadar fans (3k).
> All tim replaced with Thermal grizzly liquid metal "conductanaut"
> 
> Other than that it is all pretty straight forward. I am able to clock my CPU up a lot higher after the rebuild. Memory remains unchanged, I can run 3200 12-11-11-11-32 and 3600 14-14-14-14-36, tested on the 4 highest multipliers.


I figured it was because my cooling isn't absolute top of the line i cant get a very stable 4.2ghz at the voltage it needs. Heat rises too fast. I don't want to have to deal with backplate issues either going into the top-of-the-line water loops either. Decisions decisions... I need a new case anyway.


----------



## poisson21

@buttmen
I have a 1800x running at 101*40.25 , 1.4475v llc3
My ram is a f4-3200c14q-64gtz kit running currently at 3232 Mhz on the 3200Mhz strap but with loose timing 18-16-16-16-36-T2 at 1.375 V.
I'm on the 083 bios.

Ps: if anyone know how to lower the timing without putting to much voltage , i'll try.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poisson21*
> 
> @buttmen
> I have a 1800x running at 101*40.25 , 1.4475v llc3
> My ram is a f4-3200c14q-64gtz kit running currently at 3232 Mhz on the 3200Mhz strap but with loose timing 18-16-16-16-36-T2 at 1.375 V.
> I'm on the 083 bios.
> 
> Ps: if anyone know how to lower the timing without putting to much voltage , i'll try.


It's not likely you'll get the timings much lower with 4 sticks atm. even at 1.46v i couldn't lower the cas to below 18, post fail every time. the OTHER timings... maybe, but probably not to any stability. at 18-16-16-16-38 there is an eventual error from HCI memtest at 1.415v setting, so below those will probably be error city.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Try the install with ASP.NET 4.7 enabled in Windows Features.


Correct, it was installed but desactivate. Now it must run con HPET on. I´ll try now.

Thanks.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> No. My OS is W10 64 bits [Versión 10.0.14393]. it was installed new on 960 EVO M2. Not updates actually.
> Bios is 1002, by now....


I reply to me:

Service ASP.NET, was installed but desactivate. Now it must run con HPET on. I´ll try now.

Thanks.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @r4m0n @Reikoji
> 
> Currently UEFI does not have HPET off option.
> 
> I did do some 3DM13 TS runs yesterday. No BCLK meddling, just runs to know how to make OS tweaked for "optimal" performance plus know if resuming from "Sleep" I'm losing any performance, etc.
> 
> Comparing results 2 & 3 FreeSync being on or not was not swaying results, in 3DM FS under W10 FreeSync being On knocks result down by ~1000 points for me, results in OP of thread in my sig. Then also result 2 is with HPET on and 3 off, no difference other than run to run variance. Result 4 was to see run to run variance, IIRC done after run 3.
> 
> Comparing results 1 & 2 resuming system from "Sleep" with HPET On no difference vs reboot run. Will try a run from "Sleep" with HPET Off.
> 
> Today I did some CB R15 (OP of my thread has some W7).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: From Resume, HPET On.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: From boot, HPET On.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: From boot, HPET Off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: From Resume, HPET Off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All results are with Performance Bias [Auto] in UEFI. The 1703 result in CB R15 is from W7, same OC profile, High Performance power plan, with min CPU State 5% for down clock/volting, Core Parking disabled (100%). As this gave best results for me.
> 
> As you can see from screenies I'm on W10 Balanced with CP 50%, this is not only "Optimal" for 3DM FS but also CB R15, also matching W7 result within run to run variance.
> 
> So far W10 is giving me like performance as W7, I had concerns of going to W10 due to stuff on web that W7 scheduler was better for Ryzen. For me Ryzen power plan has been pants so far as well, my modded Balanced PP is better IMO. Also rolling with HPET On.
> 
> My W10C was clean install from ISO, few pages back I highlighted to bluej511 HPET was On for me, link.


I'll try comparing my scores in the same way.

I figured from my tests that core parking 50% or higher didn't really have too much of an effect on multi-core performance.

I too made my own power plan derived from balanced but made closer to and in some areas exceeding what higher performance has set, with no core parking. Its been pretty good at getting consistent scores. I'm still not convinced any amount of core parking is good for ryzen atm, but its highly application specific.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> My settings, build, cooling, etc, are all over this thread... not my fault if you are not paying attention.


So are mine, I invite you find them. Because I am so important.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> My settings, build, cooling, etc, are all over this thread... not my fault if you are not paying attention.


dont feel attacked mate! Im just saying it, if you can drop them below your screenshots nobody needs to crawl the thread.
Just 5-10 sec more for you when posting









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Yeah, I posted them a few days ago..
> 
> Nothing crazy going on in the bios, other than spread spectrum being turned off, llc set to level 2, and dram boot voltage set to 1.41v, digi power is all default.
> 
> Extreame tweaker is set to safe boot settings, 40x100, 1.38vcore, 1.35v dram, 3200 multiplier, 14-14-14-14-36, soc 1.05, pll manually set at 1.8v.
> 
> Everything else I modify in ai suite unless chainging the DRAM settings.
> 
> What would you like to see?


Probably he want to know your settings for the 4.2Ghz you showed


----------



## Xzow

Why are there only ram overclocks compiled in the original post and no cpu overclocks?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I'll try comparing my scores in the same way.
> 
> I figured from my tests that core parking 50% or higher didn't really have too much of an effect on multi-core performance.
> 
> I too made my own power plan derived from balanced but made closer to and in some areas exceeding what higher performance has set, with no core parking. Its been pretty good at getting consistent scores. I'm still not convinced any amount of core parking is good for ryzen atm, but its highly application specific.


Cool







, look forward to results







.

For me higher than 50% = worse performance, 50% was optimal vs 25% as well, some test here.

I do think CP is also application dependent, at present for me so far 50% is AOK to roll with.


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , look forward to results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> For me higher than 50% = worse performance, 50% was optimal vs 25% as well, some test here.
> 
> I do think CP is also application dependent, at present for me so far 50% is AOK to roll with.


CP is more important for stock builds, as single core Turbo and XFR only kicks in if there are a few parked cores. With P-State OC leaving all cores on and letting them downclock is going to have most advantages of parking directly (unless you really need to squeeze those last W's out of your CPU).


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , look forward to results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> For me higher than 50% = worse performance, 50% was optimal vs 25% as well, some test here.
> 
> I do think CP is also application dependent, at present for me so far 50% is AOK to roll with.


Sounds like i may try hp mode with 50% core parking, for me balanced or hp doesnt make much difference except for the core parking, im not overclocking with pstates so my overclock doesnt downclock.


----------



## bavarianblessed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Yeah, I posted them a few days ago..
> 
> Nothing crazy going on in the bios, other than spread spectrum being turned off, llc set to level 2, and dram boot voltage set to 1.41v, digi power is all default.
> 
> Extreame tweaker is set to safe boot settings, 40x100, 1.38vcore, 1.35v dram, 3200 multiplier, 14-14-14-14-36, soc 1.05, pll manually set at 1.8v.
> 
> Everything else I modify in ai suite unless chainging the DRAM settings.
> 
> What would you like to see?


Good Lord you have a nice chip then. Non of the VRM modes have been changed from default?
Thanks for the settings


----------



## rossctr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossctr*
> 
> Thanks for the tip. Yes they are Samsung B's, running at 2933 at the mo. 3200 doesn't post and then reverts itself back to 2133 (BIOS 0081).
> 
> Havn't really got much incentive to try anything else right now as the RGB have stopped working altogether. Is this something that can be fixed or should I just be sending the board back? This is my first Asus board and its not off to a good start. Considering sending it back in exchange for something else


Quoting myself lol.

But anyways, now the RGB's on one of my RAM sticks has stopped and the Aura software just crashes, even after reinstalling.....

***, is there really that many probs with this board still?


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Try the install with ASP.NET 4.7 enabled in Windows Features.


Like yo said me con ASP.NET and with services activated and HPET on (BIOS 1002).

Well







other problem, run the Zs and go to minitoolbar but "deactivate"


Thanks in advance.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossctr*
> 
> Quoting myself lol.
> 
> But anyways, now the RGB's on one of my RAM sticks has stopped and the Aura software just crashes, even after reinstalling.....
> 
> ***, is there really that many probs with this board still?


Can you share SPD from each ramstick ?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Sounds like i may try hp mode with 50% core parking, for me balanced or hp doesnt make much difference except for the core parking, im not overclocking with pstates so my overclock doesnt downclock.


W7 High Performance with min CPU 5% for down clocking/volting and core parking disabled (ie 100%) = Optimal in my test cases.

W10C default Balanced with core parking 50% mod only = Optimal in my test cases.

Both setups same 3.8GHz PState 0 OC, 3200MHz C14 1T OC profile.

Hope that clear it up







.

HP seemed worse in some aspects, Ryzen again pants, seemed similar to HP. Higher value of core parking or lower than 50% in all 3 profiles was not "Optimal" in my test cases. HP/Ryzen tested with default min CPU value and min CPU 5% to make fairer compare with balanced IMO.


----------



## femfemti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> I was looking these 2 results:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> SirMacke     OCN     G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GVR       Samsung B       4x16GB  100     3200    3200 MHz        14-14-14-34-1T  1.35    1.1             1001    Gaming
> femfemti        OCN     G.Skill F4-3200C15D-32GVK       Samsung B       2x16GB  100     3200    3200 MHz        18-14-14-34-1T  1.35    1       80      81      Realbench       http://valid.x86.fr/6e5xmn


Cant say it will work for everyone but my 2X16GB kit F4-3200C15D-32GVK works for me with 3200 setting as long as i put the CL to 18 and set procodt to 80Ohm.


https://valid.x86.fr/5frpdy


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *femfemti*
> 
> Cant say it will work for everyone but my 2X16GB kit F4-3200C15D-32GVK works for me with 3200 setting as long as i put the CL to 18 and set procodt to 80Ohm.
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/5frpdy


That's awesome!


----------



## rossctr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Can you share SPD from each ramstick ?




They are both reading different now for some reason :/


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossctr*
> 
> 
> 
> They are both reading different now for some reason :/


Yep that's why I wanted to see them mate..
Sorry but your Ram died..RMA time.

Exact same happend to me. Im suspecting the RGB software but don't no if you used it?


----------



## rossctr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Yep that's why I wanted to see them mate..
> Sorry but your Ram died..RMA time.
> 
> Exact same happend to me. Im suspecting the RGB software but don't no if you used it?


Great..... I've had this board, CPU and RAM exactly one day. What are the chances of being able to swap this stuff in store? Or would it actually need to be sent off to the manufacturer?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> W7 High Performance with min CPU 5% for down clocking/volting and core parking disabled (ie 100%) = Optimal in my test cases.
> 
> W10C default Balanced with core parking 50% mod only = Optimal in my test cases.
> 
> Both setups same 3.8GHz PState 0 OC, 3200MHz C14 1T OC profile.
> 
> Hope that clear it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> HP seemed worse in some aspects, Ryzen again pants, seemed similar to HP. Higher value of core parking or lower than 50% in all 3 profiles was not "Optimal" in my test cases. HP/Ryzen tested with default min CPU value and min CPU 5% to make fairer compare with balanced IMO.


Might be when using pstates that balanced does better then hp maybe? Not sure, for me in Grid Autosport i saw very minimal gains from hp to balanced but within margin of error. I'm really not sure what the difference is between both at 50% core parking when NOT using pstates.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> Like yo said me con ASP.NET and with services activated and HPET on (BIOS 1002).
> 
> Well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other problem, run the Zs and go to minitoolbar but "deactivate"
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


double click the toolbox icon and it will open.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossctr*
> 
> Great..... I've had this board, CPU and RAM exactly one day. What are the chances of being able to swap this stuff in store? Or would it actually need to be sent off to the manufacturer?


That depends on your retailer. I got them swapped in 2days.

Did you use the RGB software?


----------



## rossctr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> That depends on your retailer. I got them swapped in 2days.
> 
> Did you use the RGB software?


I did but not immediately before it died, maybe this morning at some point. It actually never came back on after I restarted the PC. All the motherboard RGB stopped working yesterday as well.... Not having much luck it seems.

If it is caused by software then Asus should really pull it down.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossctr*
> 
> I did but not immediately before it died, maybe this morning at some point. It actually never came back on after I restarted the PC. All the motherboard RGB stopped working yesterday as well.... Not having much luck it seems.
> 
> If it is caused by software then Asus should really pull it down.


Aura is a bit iffy. The GSkill software is catastrophically bad. The latest version of aura seems stable. But if you install aura and the gsKill RGB software they fight with each other over the SMbus. Both programs do not uninstall cleanly. You have to do it manually. Search the thread about 48 hours ago.

I needed to completely uninstall manually the old aura including services and scheduled task, install the gskill stuff, it then woke my RAM RGB from its dead state. Then I immediately uninstalled the Gskill stuff, again manually, again including services .

Then installed the newest aura 4.0.29 and all is well. Mobo and RAM RGB all working fine.

Sometimes at the moment only one of my ram sticks trains properly, the other one is running slower (different timings) so is not used. Seems to happen only after a restart, not a shutdown or reset.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossctr*
> 
> I did but not immediately
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*
> 
> Any chance you could post screenshots from your Extreme Tweaker and Digi+ Power control pages in the BIOS?
> 
> 
> 
> it died, maybe this morning at some point. It actually never came back on after I restarted the PC. All the motherboard RGB stopped working yesterday as well.... Not having much luck it seems.
> 
> If it is caused by software then Asus should really pull it down.
Click to expand...

Not Asus software, but the Gskill RGB software!


----------



## rossctr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Not Asus software, but the Gskill RGB software!


Ive not actually used the Gskill software, only Asus. The version in the utilities section on the motherboard support page


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossctr*
> 
> Ive not actually used the Gskill software, only Asus. The version in the utilities section on the motherboard support page


Hmm then my theory ends about Gskill rgb software. But anyway your dram died for sure. Bring it back, you probably will get new ones.

Same happened to me and others, first RGB Leds died then I saw crazy xmp settings in SPD like you..


----------



## rossctr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Hmm then my theory ends about Gskill rgb software. But anyway your dram died for sure. Bring it back, you probably will get new ones.
> 
> Same happened to me and others, first RGB Leds died then I saw crazy xmp settings in SPD like you..


Funny thing is, in BIOS SPD it shows DIMM-B2 as the one that lost the XMP profile etc yet that is the stick the still has the LEDs working :/


----------



## Reikoji

Spoiler: 4022 HPET on from boot









Spoiler: 4022 HPET on from sleep









Spoiler: 4022 HPET off from boot









Spoiler: 4022 HPET off from sleep







These are with my custom plan, no core parking.


Spoiler: 4022 HPET on 50% core parking from sleep







Not much change on my end from 50% core parking, as far as all-core load is concerned. I think the cores are smart enough to wake up fully when all cores are needed, but less than all core is where i saw the performance drops, which is consistent below 50% core parking.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossctr*
> 
> Funny thing is, in BIOS SPD it shows DIMM-B2 as the one that lost the XMP profile etc yet that is the stick the still has the LEDs working :/


More funny is that mine did same. The one with broken RGB showed the right xmp profile. And the other one with Leds half working showed weird xmp ( 0.0)

I removed the stick one by one and tried to boot. The one with weird xmp didn't boot anymore when seated alone in the banks. That was the moment I knew the stick was died.


----------



## rossctr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> More funny is that mine did same. The one with broken RGB showed the right xmp profile. And the other one with Leds half working showed weird xmp ( 0.0)
> 
> I removed the stick one by one and tried to boot. The one with weird xmp didn't boot anymore when seated alone in the banks. That was the moment I knew the stick was died.


Well hopefully they will give me a straight up swap, they still have stock so Im going to drive down there tomorrow.

Anyone here dealt with Novatech in the UK?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossctr*
> 
> Thanks for the tip. Yes they are Samsung B's, running at 2933 at the mo. 3200 doesn't post and then reverts itself back to 2133 (BIOS 0081).
> 
> Havn't really got much incentive to try anything else right now as the RGB have stopped working altogether. Is this something that can be fixed or should I just be sending the board back? This is my first Asus board and its not off to a good start. Considering sending it back in exchange for something else


Could you detail what you have done so far to restore your LED functioning?


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> I'm using this DDR4 kit G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 2x16GB (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ)
> 
> (Created with Thaiphoon Burner Freeware Version Download)
> 
> 
> HCI Design MemTest pending: *@DDR4-3200 CL14-14-14-34-63-2T 1.350V*
> 
> AMD Ryzen R7 1800X no-OC/Stock, Stepping 1 Revision ZP-B1
> ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO, BIOS 0083 04/07/2017
> Motherboard Slots: DIMM_A2, DIMM_B2
> Download ASUS BIOS 0083 configuration file: harrysun_02_RAM3200CL14_CPU3600_settings.txt
> 
> Advanced \ AMD CBS \ UMC Common Options \ DDR4 Common Opitions > *ProcODT = 96 Ohm* (Standard Auto/53.3 Ohm)
> Extreme Tweaker > *BCLK Frequency = 120.0000* (Standard Auto/100.0000)
> Extreme Tweaker > *DRAM Timing Control = 14-14-14-14-34*
> Extreme Tweaker > DRAM Voltages = 1.350V (Standard 1.350V)
> Extreme Tweaker \ External Digi+ Power Control > DRAM VBoot Voltage = Auto
> CPU-Z validation: http://valid.x86.fr/6hjcyp


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> That is right. Without BCLK tuning I get max DDR4-2666 CL14-13-13-32-63-1T 1.350V with this kit: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/10930#post_26038782


I've got exactly the same RAM kit, but I don't want to do BCLK OC, so I'm waiting for AMD AGESA May update to see if it's achievable with my CPU. Currently running my memory at @2933.


----------



## digitalfrost

So, I had a lot of time with this system now and I think I have the settings dialed in now. Summing up:

- I didn't have any problems running my RAM at 3200Mhz 14-14-14-34 ever. RAM is F4-3200C14-8GTZSW. Must have been lucky with my IMC as well.
- I high SoC voltage does nothing for me, neither does raising VDDP. That said, I'm not OCing BCLK.
- The difference between everyday stability and "true" stability is huge

Code:



Code:


1.38125v     stable for everyday use. Runs OCCT + x264. RealBench crash.
1.40v           stable for everyday use. RealBench stable.
1.4125v         crash Prime, crash IBT. RealBench stable.
1.425v          IBT Standard stable.

All values with LLC Auto. SoC is 0.95v. That is a 0.04375v difference between a usable voltage and "I can pass every stress test". This is a 1800X @ 4Ghz.

For now, I'm running at 1.40 VID since that is also the maximum recommended on air. I don't really care it's not running Prime and IBT. I have used the system for days and I have no problems in real world use.


----------



## rossctr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Could you detail what you have done so far to restore your LED functioning?


Well I tried different BIOS and toggling the setting in BIOS but other than that I'm not sure what else I could do. Yesterday the Asus Aura software showed the M/B parts inc headers, this morning it only showed my G.Skill RAM and now it just out right crashes when I try to open it. Just downloaded the G.Skill software and that just crashes as well so I'm pretty much stuck now.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalfrost*
> 
> So, I had a lot of time with this system now and I think I have the settings dialed in now. Summing up:
> 
> - I didn't have any problems running my RAM at 3200Mhz 14-14-14-34 ever. RAM is F4-3200C14-8GTZSW. Must have been lucky with my IMC as well.
> - I high SoC voltage does nothing for me, neither does raising VDDP. That said, I'm not OCing BCLK.
> - The difference between everyday stability and true stability is huge
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 1.38125v     stable for everyday use. Runs OCCT + x264. RealBench crash.
> 1.40v           stable for everyday use. RealBench stable.
> 1.4125v         crash Prime, crash IBT. RealBench stable.
> 1.425v          IBT Standard stable.
> 
> All values with LLC Auto. SoC is 0.95v. That is a 0.04375v difference. 1800X @ 4Ghz.
> 
> For now, I'm running at 1.40 VID since that is also the maximum recommended on air. I don't really care it's not running Prime and IBT. I have used the system for days and I have no problems in real world use.


But but it's not stable unless you run 900 million hours of IBT.....yea ok lol. Its perfectly fine. People who insist on running IBT over and over must change their CPUs out yearly. It really is a pointless test unless your pc is running that hard all the time.

Should be a rule that we don't talk about stress testing in this thread or the ryzen owner threads. Its totally subjective and just leads to headaches and heartaches haha. You guys do realize a system will never be able to please everyone all the time. Mine has been fine under load at 1.199v with ZERO crashes, ZERO BSODs and ZERO WHEA errors. Only time i have issues is when i mess with the BIOS and soc and ram settings (and w10 destroying itself for some reason).

There will always be newer versions of testing software and always someone on your ass about passing that one or your system is not stable, it will NEVER end. If it's stable for what you are using it for daily then its stable. There is ZERO reason to up the voltage (and degrade your chip) just to please people on the internet









P.S. Even though it passes realbench or any testing software, just make sure to check for WHEA errors.


----------



## rossctr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> More funny is that mine did same. The one with broken RGB showed the right xmp profile. And the other one with Leds half working showed weird xmp ( 0.0)
> 
> I removed the stick one by one and tried to boot. The one with weird xmp didn't boot anymore when seated alone in the banks. That was the moment I knew the stick was died.


Just tried each stick on its own and it booted into windows fine both time.... wierd


----------



## Brko

So, finally I built my AM4 rig.

CPU: Ryzen 5 1600
MBO Asus Crosshair VI Hero
RAM: G.Skill TridentZ RGB 3200C14 (Samsung B) 2x8GB

MBO:
- board arrived with 0902 (there is a sticker on SATA ports which says 0902)

CPU cooling:
- using TR Venomous X and it CANNOT be used with MBO's bracket
- stock AM4 retention removed by unscrew those 4 screws
- MBO bracket removed without using hairdryer, just using picnic plastic knife as gently shoving the blade between bracket and that insulation (so no contact with MBO) and at the same time, slightly pushing pillars from other side
- TR AM4 bracket is compatible with this board, but I didn't use that plastic plug that goes in center square hole in backplate, since is touching SMDs below CPU socket
- TR Venomous X assembly went well with combination of new version TRUE BTK and AM4 bracket which TR gave for free (proof of cooler purchase needed for obtaining free of charge AM4 upgrade kit)

System:
- 1st boot was OK, in 5-7 seconds system POSTed
- immediately flashed to 0082 and set RAM to 3200 MHz via it's XMP (DOCP) profile reader, voltage 1,37V / boot RAM 1,4V / SOC 1.0V / super i/o clock skew DISABLED / procodt 53.3 and F10
- RAM settings OK after 2-3 restarts by system itself
- manual settings for CPU (BCLK not touched) and ratio set at 32 with voltage 1,18V / LLC level 2

OS:
- Windows 10 Enterprise x64 installed on M.2 960 EVO 250GB
- installed all new drivers from AMD site and from Asus some specific as AiSuite3

Since I am not a user who must squeeze every hertz from CPU, for CPU OC is used AiSuite3 (as used on previous builds with Asus MBOs) and it is set with 2 profiles:
1. desktop profile 3,2 GHz
2. game profile 3,9 GHz

Here are some benches with "stock" and OC values:

Stock:





OC:





For two days I constantly playing games and using Handbrake. Ran some Passmarks, Unigine Superposition benches, Cinebenches, but no IBT, Orthos or other "suicide" run stuff since I am not swimming in those waters








Not a single BSOD or crash-to-desktop in games (Far Cry 4, Far Cry Primal, DOOM, Metro 2033/LL Redux, Battlefield 1... all Singleplayers since I do not play MP).

Overall - quite good and satisfied upgrade over my 5-year old 2600K and P8Z77-V board.

That's it for me, until May AGESA updates and maybe getting straps on 3600 for RAM, w/o touching BCLK.

Thanks to everyone here who helped, but especially to @gupsterg and @shar (from some other forum).

Feel free to ask anything


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Hmm. Did you download the correct version? I downloaded the top on of the two and then clicked the read button and chose the top one from the drop down. I think it ended with 50H.
> 
> Try running compatibility mode and/or system administrator. (I didnt need to do these but hey, worth a shot). Im running latest Win 10 Pro (not preview).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Ran The Division benchmark in DX12 with a few different bclk and target freq settings with HPET off:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4022mhz, 101.2 bclk (initial boot)
> 
> 
> 4149mhz, 101.2 bclk
> 
> 
> 4026mhz, 98.8 bclk
> 
> 
> 4001mhz, 98.8 bclk
> 
> 
> 4149mhz, 98.8 bclk
> 
> Seeing a tiny increase in fps by reducing the base clock, not so much with increasing the frequency.
> Not nearly as much of an improvement as with synthetic benchmarks.


I was so pleasantly surprised to see all cores and threads being put to use equally with this game running DX12 render.




Running 1800x at stock with XFR enabled. Surely when we can truly OC these processors and chipsets, these will give intel a run for their money?!


----------



## stevester118

When is the next official BIOS going to be posted on the ASUS website?


----------



## kazama

With bios 082, im getting cold boot problems with mems, i have trident z rgb 3200 cl14 2x8, correct timmings and voltage.

System start, beeps, auto shut down, auto restart and boot in windows, mems at 2133 cl15. Restart system and mems are at 3200 cl14. Running without problems.

Is there any fix? may 083 bios fix this? i try to find a solution, but is difficult to find something in 1000+ pages.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazama*
> 
> With bios 082, im getting cold boot problems with mems, i have trident z rgb 3200 cl14 2x8, correct timmings and voltage.
> 
> System start, beeps, auto shut down, auto restart and boot in windows, mems at 2133 cl15. Restart system and mems are at 3200 cl14. Running without problems.
> 
> Is there any fix? may 083 bios fix this? i try to find a solution, but is difficult to find something in 1000+ pages.


There is a DRAM cold boot workaround BIOS number 0003. You will need to search in this thread for its particular installation requirements.


----------



## Kildar

@elmor

OK, I got a new one....

If I shutdown from Windows 10 and then hit the power button on the front of the case to start, the system will boot into 3200 Mhz for my RAM.

If I REBOOT/RESTART from Windows 10 the system will completely power down and upon self power up with power button it will fail to train and boot into 2133.

Mel


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> double click the toolbox icon and it will open.


Op.. thanks. I'm going silly with all configurations.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> OK, I got a new one....
> 
> If I shutdown from Windows 10 and then hit the power button on the front of the case to start, the system will boot into 3200 Mhz for my RAM.
> 
> If I REBOOT/RESTART from Windows 10 the system will completely power down and upon self power up with power button it will fail to train and boot into 2133.
> 
> Mel


Hello

The system is failing training due to instability. Adjust timings, voltages and ProODT to achieve stability. If this is not possible run the memory at a lower speed.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> More funny is that mine did same. The one with broken RGB showed the right xmp profile. And the other one with Leds half working showed weird xmp ( 0.0)
> 
> I removed the stick one by one and tried to boot. The one with weird xmp didn't boot anymore when seated alone in the banks. That was the moment I knew the stick was died.


OK, that is a concern as I noticed this yesterday:


Only 1 stick tho, other one is fine.

System seems to be a-OK, plus this only happens on CPU-Z; HWiNFO shows all SPD's on both sticks as perfectly fine.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossctr*
> 
> Well I tried different BIOS and toggling the setting in BIOS but other than that I'm not sure what else I could do. Yesterday the Asus Aura software showed the M/B parts inc headers, this morning it only showed my G.Skill RAM and now it just out right crashes when I try to open it. Just downloaded the G.Skill software and that just crashes as well so I'm pretty much stuck now.


I would try the uninstall methods combining the use of third party uninstall apps and manual deletions that you find in this thread. I would make sure G.Skill and Aura are completely uninstalled. Clean the registry after that. Then try a reinstall of Aura. If Aura loads, try hitting the circular little icon in the upper left corner, and the on-off options in Aura and see if that does the trick.


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The system is failing training due to instability. Adjust timings, voltages and ProODT to achieve stability. If this is not possible run the memory at a lower speed.


Been there done that got the T-shirt....

System is stable.... This is probably tied to the ongoing cold boot issue.....


----------



## CeltPC

Thaiphoon Burner does not read my SPD's, and here is what I see from CPU-Z:



I'm mystified. This is two kits of F4-3600C16D-16GTZR. UEFI settings for memory ATM are 1.4V for both DRAM and DRAM Boot. Timings are set to 18-18-18-38, with a speed of 2933 MHz.

Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazama*
> 
> Is there any fix? may 083 bios fix this? i try to find a solution, but is difficult to find something in 1000+ pages.


BIOS 0083 has the same issue and the BIOS 0003 is risky. I'm waiting for a safer beta BIOS.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> Been there done that got the T-shirt....
> 
> System is stable.... This is probably tied to the ongoing cold boot issue.....


Hello

That's the reason for 0003 being released. With 0003 and a properly tuned system there should be no cold boot issue,.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> BIOS 0083 has the same issue and the BIOS 0003 is risky. I'm waiting for a safer beta BIOS.


Hello

No more risk then any other version.


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> BIOS 0083 has the same issue and the BIOS 0003 is risky. I'm waiting for a safer beta BIOS.


It's "risky". It has an update to the EC code in it, which if interrupted may corrupt the EC and possibly brick your board (I don't think Flashback can recover from this). That said, I'm running it and it improves quite a bit the cold boot issue, and you're going to have to update the EC sooner or later. As long as your power is reliable it should be safe, the update only takes a few seconds.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> It's "risky". It has an update to the EC code in it, which if interrupted may corrupt the EC and possibly brick your board (I don't think Flashback can recover from this). That said, I'm running it and it improves quite a bit the cold boot issue, and you're going to have to update the EC sooner or later. As long as your power is reliable it should be safe, the update only takes a few seconds.


Hello

While EC updates don't happen with all BIOS version releases it is a common occurrence throughout the life of the product.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I'm mystified. This is two kits of F4-3600C16D-16GTZR. UEFI settings for memory ATM are 1.4V for both DRAM and DRAM Boot. Timings are set to 18-18-18-38, with a speed of 2933 MHz.
> 
> Any assistance would be appreciated.


GSkill would tell you not to buy two sets of RAM even if they are the same.
I am using BIOS 0083 with F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR.
The only notable changes I have made to the settings are 3200MHz, DRAM 1.35v, VBoot DRAM 1.375v, timing 18-16-16-16-38. Check your VSOC and VDDP voltages.

The DIMM slots on this board are very tight. Maybe try reseating them carefully and maybe mix the sticks around.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> OK, I got a new one....
> 
> If I shutdown from Windows 10 and then hit the power button on the front of the case to start, the system will boot into 3200 Mhz for my RAM.
> 
> If I REBOOT/RESTART from Windows 10 the system will completely power down and upon self power up with power button it will fail to train and boot into 2133.
> 
> Mel


That's not new. Join the club.


----------



## GrapeSlurpee

So i am 2 days into my overclocking adventure but i have gotten nowhere.

I am trying to get a stable clock on my 1700x of 3.8 but even doing that seems to be a struggle.

So far i have,
set my cpu ratio to 38
upped the core voltage to 1.37500
upped the SOC voltage to 1.05000
and set both LLC to level 3

I thought it was mostly stable as i could run prime95 for 3 hours (wanted to do longer but had to use the computer)
but then i tried to do some cinebench runs but it cashed on the 3rd









I have also had no luck in overclocking my ram. as soon as i change it off auto i get crashes about 10 mins into prime95
The best luck i have had with my ram is setting,
DRAM volts to 1.35
Speed to 2666
timings of 18,19,19,39
Which managed to get 3 runs of cinebench but crashed in prime95

I have also tried to get a clock of 3.9 on the cpu but it also crashes about 5 or 10 mins into a test even with upping the core voltage

I know i am probably doing something wrong just dunno what yet.


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrapeSlurpee*
> 
> So i am 2 days into my overclocking adventure but i have gotten nowhere.
> 
> I am trying to get a stable clock on my 1700x of 3.8 but even doing that seems to be a struggle.
> 
> So far i have,
> set my cpu ratio to 38
> upped the core voltage to 1.37500
> upped the SOC voltage to 1.05000
> and set both LLC to level 3
> 
> I thought it was mostly stable as i could run prime95 for 3 hours (wanted to do longer but had to use the computer)
> but then i tried to do some cinebench runs but it cashed on the 3rd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also had no luck in overclocking my ram. as soon as i change it off auto i get crashes about 10 mins into prime95
> The best luck i have had with my ram is setting,
> DRAM volts to 1.35
> Speed to 2666
> timings of 18,19,19,39
> Which managed to get 3 runs of cinebench but crashed in prime95
> 
> I have also tried to get a clock of 3.9 on the cpu but it also crashes about 5 or 10 mins into a test even with upping the core voltage
> 
> I know i am probably doing something wrong just dunno what yet.


Just keep upping that vcore, 1.375 is still a bit low, might take you 1.4+ to get 3.8GHz stable.

It could also be the memory, but the settings look pretty decent. If you aren't sure, loose the timings some more.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrapeSlurpee*
> 
> So i am 2 days into my overclocking adventure but i have gotten nowhere.
> 
> I am trying to get a stable clock on my 1700x of 3.8 but even doing that seems to be a struggle.
> 
> So far i have,
> set my cpu ratio to 38
> upped the core voltage to 1.37500
> upped the SOC voltage to 1.05000
> and set both LLC to level 3
> 
> I thought it was mostly stable as i could run prime95 for 3 hours (wanted to do longer but had to use the computer)
> but then i tried to do some cinebench runs but it cashed on the 3rd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also had no luck in overclocking my ram. as soon as i change it off auto i get crashes about 10 mins into prime95
> The best luck i have had with my ram is setting,
> DRAM volts to 1.35
> Speed to 2666
> timings of 18,19,19,39
> Which managed to get 3 runs of cinebench but crashed in prime95
> 
> I have also tried to get a clock of 3.9 on the cpu but it also crashes about 5 or 10 mins into a test even with upping the core voltage
> 
> I know i am probably doing something wrong just dunno what yet.


My 1700X needs 2 more "ticks" over 1.375V to be stable. Not sure what the exact number is. If you're using offset + on the core voltage, it takes 6 "ticks" for mine to run with no Prime95 errors. I think I have my LLC on Level 2, also. Just give it slightly more volts. You're not close to 1.45V yet.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> GSkill would tell you not to buy two sets of RAM even if they are the same.
> I am using BIOS 0083 with F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR.
> The only notable changes I have made to the settings are 3200MHz, DRAM 1.35v, VBoot DRAM 1.375v, timing 18-16-16-16-38. Check your VSOC and VDDP voltages.
> 
> The DIMM slots on this board are very tight. Maybe try reseating them carefully and maybe mix the sticks around.


Thank you for the suggestions.

You may be right about a 4 stick kit being preferable.
I am really trying to figure out if my memory sticks have a defect, i.e., not being read by Thaiphoon, and the CPU-Z SPD information looking wonky to me.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Thank you for the suggestions.
> 
> You may be right about a 4 stick kit being preferable.
> I am really trying to figure out if my memory sticks have a defect, i.e., not being read by Thaiphoon, and the CPU-Z SPD information looking wonky to me.


Try it with the two matching kits separate, and if they work fine-ish then its probably not good to put the two kits in together after all. CPU-Z SPD window occasionally messes up on detecting ram details, probably just in a 4-stick set since no one's said anything about it with 2 sticks (i think), and won't have to do with mis-matching or stick not working. That one that has an XMP-70 with nothing in it tho.... maybe that one.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazama*
> 
> With bios 082, im getting cold boot problems with mems, i have trident z rgb 3200 cl14 2x8, correct timmings and voltage.
> 
> System start, beeps, auto shut down, auto restart and boot in windows, mems at 2133 cl15. Restart system and mems are at 3200 cl14. Running without problems.
> 
> Is there any fix? may 083 bios fix this? i try to find a solution, but is difficult to find something in 1000+ pages.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> There is a DRAM cold boot workaround BIOS number 0003. You will need to search in this thread for its particular installation requirements.


The particular requirement is sending a PM to Elmor for the download link.


----------



## GrapeSlurpee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> My 1700X needs 2 more "ticks" over 1.375V to be stable. Not sure what the exact number is. If you're using offset + on the core voltage, it takes 6 "ticks" for mine to run with no Prime95 errors. I think I have my LLC on Level 2, also. Just give it slightly more volts. You're not close to 1.45V yet.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> Just keep upping that vcore, 1.375 is still a bit low, might take you 1.4+ to get 3.8GHz stable.
> It could also be the memory, but the settings look pretty decent. If you aren't sure, loose the timings some more.


Thanks.
For now i have upped the vcore to 1.38750 (I think it is 2 ticks up from 1.37500).
I kept the ram settings the same but it crashed on a run of cinebench.
So i looked at the ram timings and they were 15,15,15,34. so i changed them off auto to 18,19,19,39 and kept the speed at 2133.
Got cinebench to do 4 runs in a row with a result of 1601 and now just running prime95 for awhile
Once i think its stable enough ill up the ram to 2666 and see how i go. (its a 32gig kit so i dont expect it to do amazing speeds yet)

If i can get the ram to 2666 ill be happy as i can use that as a base before i try to push it any further.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> The particular requirement is sending a PM to Elmor for the download link.


Hello

Or one could do as previously suggested and a do a quick search of this thead.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/10320#post_26031379


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrapeSlurpee*
> 
> Thanks.
> For now i have upped the vcore to 1.38750 (I think it is 2 ticks up from 1.37500).
> I kept the ram settings the same but it crashed on a run of cinebench.
> So i looked at the ram timings and they were 15,15,15,34. so i changed them off auto to 18,19,19,39 and kept the speed at 2133.
> Got cinebench to do 4 runs in a row with a result of 1601 and now just running prime95 for awhile
> Once i think its stable enough ill up the ram to 2666 and see how i go. (its a 32gig kit so i dont expect it to do amazing speeds yet)
> 
> If i can get the ram to 2666 ill be happy as i can use that as a base before i try to push it any further.


I think the setting is called "Overclock Tuner". Change it from "Auto" or "Default" to "D.O.C.P. Standard". Then it should automatically set your DRAM timings and voltage. Then change the speed to 2666, save and exit. Try your benchmark again after that.


----------



## leareynl

Notice VDDP, it went to 1.6v (!!!) out of itself.
It did not return to normal with a warm reboot, it went to normal after poweroff and back on.

Should I be worried? bug? misreported? bad sensor?

I doubt bad sensor because it has happened before to vSoC that I posted about earlier in this thread.
I fired up HWinfo to check if it was AIDA that was reporting it wrong, but as you can see also HWinfo reports 1.6v on VDDP.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Or one could do as previously suggested and a do a quick search of this thead.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/10320#post_26031379


I didn't even see that either :3 Last I saw was him saying send a PM due to its riskyness


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Try it with the two matching kits separate, and if they work fine-ish then its probably not good to put the two kits in together after all. CPU-Z SPD window occasionally messes up on detecting ram details, probably just in a 4-stick set since no one's said anything about it with 2 sticks (i think), and won't have to do with mis-matching or stick not working. That one that has an XMP-70 with nothing in it tho.... maybe that one.


Think I may pull them tomorrow, see what each does as a single stick, then in pairs. Thanks.


----------



## GrapeSlurpee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> I think the setting is called "Overclock Tuner". Change it from "Auto" or "Default" to "D.O.C.P. Standard". Then it should automatically set your DRAM timings and voltage. Then change the speed to 2666, save and exit. Try your benchmark again after that.


Okay so i have changed that up and changed it to 2666. it set my voltage to 1.35 and the timings to 19,18,18,39 i ran cinebench and it crashed.
I upped my SOC voltage to 1.075 (i read somewhere that it can help with ram stability) and i could get cinebench to run twice but it crashed on the 3rd
I am running prime95 to see if it crashes because its weird when cinebench crashes my computer stays on and i just get black screens.
when prime 95 crashes it gives me a q-code of 8


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrapeSlurpee*
> 
> I upped my SOC voltage to 1.075 (i read somewhere that it can help with ram stability)


What voltage do you get if you put it on Auto? With 32GB, many people on the spreadsheet seem to be using ~1.1v. On Auto, I get 1.133v with BIOS 0083.


----------



## GrapeSlurpee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> What voltage do you get if you put it on Auto? With 32GB, many people on the spreadsheet seem to be using ~1.1v. On Auto, I get 1.133v with BIOS 0083.


With mine on auto it sat at 0.89 so i had to up mine manully


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrapeSlurpee*
> 
> Okay so i have changed that up and changed it to 2666. it set my voltage to 1.35 and the timings to 19,18,18,39 i ran cinebench and it crashed.
> I upped my SOC voltage to 1.075 (i read somewhere that it can help with ram stability) and i could get cinebench to run twice but it crashed on the 3rd
> I am running prime95 to see if it crashes because its weird when cinebench crashes my computer stays on and i just get black screens.
> when prime 95 crashes it gives me a q-code of 8


Set your SOC voltage to 1.15V. That works for me.

Also, when I had Prime95 crash on me with a code 8, a little more Vcore voltage helped. You may just have a bad overclocker. Even worse than mine! I can hit 3.8GHz, but anything over 3.85GHz and my computer gives me the middle finger.


----------



## Xzow

Anyone using corsair dominator ram? 3200 specifically?


----------



## GrapeSlurpee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Set your SOC voltage to 1.15V. That works for me.
> 
> Also, when I had Prime95 crash on me with a code 8, a little more Vcore voltage helped. You may just have a bad overclocker. Even worse than mine! I can hit 3.8GHz, but anything over 3.85GHz and my computer gives me the middle finger.


I upped it to 1.1 and i could run cinebench over and over no problem. ill now run prime95 and make sure it stays stable.
If this stays stable i might try 3.9 if not im happy for now.


----------



## Kanuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> That's the reason for 0003 being released. With 0003 and a properly tuned system there should be no cold boot issue,.


I had a few no display boot. I had to power off and on back again.

There is some random crashes here and there with this error message.

A fatal hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Machine Check Exception
Error Type: Cache Hierarchy Error
Processor APIC ID: 14

I had to overclock my CPU to 3.8GHz @ 1.375v with SOC 1.2v and LLC level 2 then
it become more stable.


----------



## samaelestevez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brko*
> 
> So, finally I built my AM4 rig.
> 
> CPU: Ryzen 5 1600
> MBO Asus Crosshair VI Hero
> RAM: G.Skill TridentZ RGB 3200C14 (Samsung B) 2x8GB
> 
> MBO:
> - board arrived with 0902 (there is a sticker on SATA ports which says 0902)
> 
> CPU cooling:
> - using TR Venomous X and it CANNOT be used with MBO's bracket
> - stock AM4 retention removed by unscrew those 4 screws
> - MBO bracket removed without using hairdryer, just using picnic plastic knife as gently shoving the blade between bracket and that insulation (so no contact with MBO) and at the same time, slightly pushing pillars from other side
> - TR AM4 bracket is compatible with this board, but I didn't use that plastic plug that goes in center square hole in backplate, since is touching SMDs below CPU socket
> - TR Venomous X assembly went well with combination of new version TRUE BTK and AM4 bracket which TR gave for free (proof of cooler purchase needed for obtaining free of charge AM4 upgrade kit)
> 
> System:
> - 1st boot was OK, in 5-7 seconds system POSTed
> - immediately flashed to 0082 and set RAM to 3200 MHz via it's XMP (DOCP) profile reader, voltage 1,37V / boot RAM 1,4V / SOC 1.0V / super i/o clock skew DISABLED / procodt 53.3 and F10
> - RAM settings OK after 2-3 restarts by system itself
> - manual settings for CPU (BCLK not touched) and ratio set at 32 with voltage 1,18V / LLC level 2
> 
> OS:
> - Windows 10 Enterprise x64 installed on M.2 960 EVO 250GB
> - installed all new drivers from AMD site and from Asus some specific as AiSuite3
> 
> Since I am not a user who must squeeze every hertz from CPU, for CPU OC is used AiSuite3 (as used on previous builds with Asus MBOs) and it is set with 2 profiles:
> 1. desktop profile 3,2 GHz
> 2. game profile 3,9 GHz
> 
> Here are some benches with "stock" and OC values:
> 
> Stock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For two days I constantly playing games and using Handbrake. Ran some Passmarks, Unigine Superposition benches, Cinebenches, but no IBT, Orthos or other "suicide" run stuff since I am not swimming in those waters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a single BSOD or crash-to-desktop in games (Far Cry 4, Far Cry Primal, DOOM, Metro 2033/LL Redux, Battlefield 1... all Singleplayers since I do not play MP).
> 
> Overall - quite good and satisfied upgrade over my 5-year old 2600K and P8Z77-V board.
> 
> That's it for me, until May AGESA updates and maybe getting straps on 3600 for RAM, w/o touching BCLK.
> 
> Thanks to everyone here who helped, but especially to @gupsterg and @shar (from some other forum).
> 
> Feel free to ask anything


Those are some really outstanding benchmark numbers you're getting out of your DRAM overclocking. I have the same parameters (3200-CL14-14-14-14-34) using the 3200mhz strap and 100mhz BCLK and I don't get nowhere near those numbers on AIDA64. I wonder what are you doing differently?


----------



## arang

what is the sensemiskew offset value for 1700 ?
if i disabled then some reasonable temp but 76 degree down
if enable auto then too low temp
how can i fix? is 76 degree (tctl/tidle=71) down right?








somewhat low...
others said down temp 80..90...even 100...


----------



## SirMacke

How to change the list of DRAM?
I see 64GB in the list for me, that was wrong.


----------



## gupsterg

@Reikoji

+rep for info share







.

@Brko

+rep for info share







.

I can see now how my suggestion of using motherboard AM4 backplate will not work. The Bit Tech review shows some great images, THG also did an article. I think I will add this to FAQ in my thread







.

I had assumed the screw holders were flush with mobo but they are not. Where as the way the proprietary AM3 backplate (on right below image) that ThermalRight provide in the VX BTK II allows the pillar screws to go flush with mobo.





Really luv how C6H has the AM3/4 mounting holes







, makes it really versatile







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arang*
> 
> what is the sensemiskew offset value for 1700 ?
> if i disabled then some reasonable temp but 76 degree down
> if enable auto then too low temp
> how can i fix? is 76 degree (tctl/tidle=71) down right?


I use Sense MI Skew: [Disabled] .

Any information you can share on:-

i) cooling solution used.
ii) overclocked or not.
iii) ambient room temperature.


----------



## arang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Reikoji
> 
> +rep for info share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @Brko
> 
> +rep for info share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I can see now how my suggestion of using motherboard AM4 backplate will not work. The Bit Tech review shows some great images, THG also did an article. I think I will add this to FAQ in my thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I had assumed the screw holders were flush with mobo but they are not. Where as the way the proprietary AM3 backplate (on right below image) that ThermalRight provide in the VX BTK II allows the pillar screws to go flush with mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use Sense MI Skew: [Disabled] .
> 
> Any information you can share on:-
> 
> i) cooling solution used.
> ii) overclocked or not.
> iii) ambient room temperature.


1) aio liquid 240 silent mode
2) 3.9 1.375 llc 3 stable 4hour prime large passed but prime 95 temp around 74 degree
3) 20

under sensemiskew disabled, 76 temp is down, right ?
thanks


----------



## Silent Scone

For anyone interested, I've started a thread to compare memory stability results on the platform. Both HCI Memtest and Google Stress App can be used.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread/0_40


----------



## FloppyDrive

Been getting a weird error showing up multiple times in Windows event viewer today:

": The embedded controller (EC) returned data when none was requested. The BIOS might be trying to access the EC without synchronizing with the operating system. This data will be ignored. No further action is necessary; however, you should check with your computer manufacturer for an upgraded BIOS."

I haven't restarted in awhile but I did put the computer to sleep a few time today. BIOS 0083.


----------



## Kanuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Been getting a weird error showing up multiple times in Windows event viewer today:
> 
> ": The embedded controller (EC) returned data when none was requested. The BIOS might be trying to access the EC without synchronizing with the operating system. This data will be ignored. No further action is necessary; however, you should check with your computer manufacturer for an upgraded BIOS."
> 
> I haven't restarted in awhile but I did put the computer to sleep a few time today. BIOS 0083.


Me too...

I always restart/shutdown my PC everyday.


----------



## orlfman

so is the creators update safe to install or does it still cause pauses when the system is under a stressful load?


----------



## arang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> so is the creators update safe to install or does it still cause pauses when the system is under a stressful load?


not patched...
but i tested my intel system 4790k on creator win 10
it also happen relatively little but exists on intel system .. seems os problem


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arang*
> 
> not patched...
> but i tested my intel system 4790k on creator win 10
> it also happen relatively little but exists on intel system .. seems os problem


oh that's good to know. I'm glad it's not ryzen specific. i'll continue to hold off.


----------



## side37

Is that pause issue the reason my whole system occasionally appears to lock up during IBT maximum and then resumes seconds later?


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *side37*
> 
> Is that pause issue the reason my whole system occasionally appears to lock up during IBT maximum and then resumes seconds later?


If you're on creators update it could very well be. A lot of reports of people enduring random pauses when under a heavy stress test like realbench and such since creators update. Even after fresh installs.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arang*
> 
> 1) aio liquid 240 silent mode
> 2) 3.9 1.375 llc 3 stable 4hour prime large passed but prime 95 temp around 74 degree
> 3) 20
> 
> under sensemiskew disabled, 76 temp is down, right ?
> thanks


I'm pretty sure Sense MI Skew: [Disabled] is the way to go. But you can make your own assessment. I used motherboard temperature sensor for this assessment. Below is from UEFI 0902.



This method of assessing what is "realistic" also work on "X" CPU, see in a reply to Serchio. You can see motherboard temperature sensor location in OP of thread in my sig.

The other thing to be aware of is the CPU sensor listed in HWiNFO under Asus Crosshair .... is Super IO chip reading tCTL from CPU. SIO CPU Sensor on UEFI newer than 0902 is tCTL+5°C, this can be removed by using an application that Elmor has posted. Link in OP of my thread as "tinkering tools", place SIO in mode 2, this mode change gets reset on reboot or resume from sleep, so I have application in startup of OS and windows task scheduler set to launch it on resume from sleep.

The SIO chips interpretation of tCTL is used for fan control, I am hoping Asus make SIO CPU sensor mode change available in UEFI so no need for application.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> so is the creators update safe to install or does it still cause pauses when the system is under a stressful load?


RB v2.54 I had pauses in OS (ie keyboard/mouse, etc) in stress mode for me, but I also believe that download of RB v2.54 was borked as when I used benchmark part for 3 loops it did 1 loop then got stuck on doing video playback in loop in multitasking test. Redownload solved benchmark issue but not tried stress mode again.

[email protected] ~8hrs, Memtest64 ~16.5hrs, IBT AVX maximum ~24 loops, 3DM13 FS/TS benches did not note any pauses/issues, clean install of W10C.


----------



## side37

Yep I did a fresh install of the new W10 creators update. I thought it might have been a symptom of a flakey overclock but thought it was weird it was resuming after.


----------



## Naeem

wich one of these BIOS is latest ?

BIOS
BIOS 0083 0081 + "2T" DRAM mode
BIOS 0082 0081 + specific DRAM patches
BIOS 0081 0079 + ProcODT = 53.3 ohm
BIOS 0079 AGESA 1004a test version, with bugfixes
BIOS 1002 Fixes a few bugs in 1001. No improvement in performance or overclocking range.
BIOS 1001 (DRAM 1T mode) Restore defaults before flashing, or use USB BIOS Flashback.
BIOS 0038 (DRAM 2T mode) Same as 1001 but DRAM set to 2T mode, better on some systems.
BIOS 0902 First BIOS with fixed "BIOS updating" problems. Superseded by 1001.


----------



## gupsterg

@side37

You saw my post with several "back to back" tests with HPET on/off. So no idea on your issue as not had it to resolve







.

@Naeem

0079. Then 0081 onwards are based on it with stated changes. Then you have 0003.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazama*
> 
> With bios 082, im getting cold boot problems with mems, i have trident z rgb 3200 cl14 2x8, correct timmings and voltage.
> 
> System start, beeps, auto shut down, auto restart and boot in windows, mems at 2133 cl15. Restart system and mems are at 3200 cl14. Running without problems.
> 
> Is there any fix? may 083 bios fix this? i try to find a solution, but is difficult to find something in 1000+ pages.


What Ram voltage are you using? I can replicate cold boot issue when I set the Ram voltage to high. For me the Sweet spot is 1.35-1.375v.

I'm also using vsoc @ 1.15v

Give it a try if you have set your dram voltage to high!!


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> OK, that is a concern as I noticed this yesterday:
> 
> 
> Only 1 stick tho, other one is fine.
> 
> System seems to be a-OK, plus this only happens on CPU-Z; HWiNFO shows all SPD's on both sticks as perfectly fine.


Looks like a weird XMP profile.
Me and some others got weird SPD ext. Values. Mine was set on XMP 0.0


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> wich one of these BIOS is latest ?
> 
> BIOS
> BIOS 0083 0081 + "2T" DRAM mode
> BIOS 0082 0081 + specific DRAM patches
> BIOS 0081 0079 + ProcODT = 53.3 ohm
> BIOS 0079 AGESA 1004a test version, with bugfixes
> BIOS 1002 Fixes a few bugs in 1001. No improvement in performance or overclocking range.
> BIOS 1001 (DRAM 1T mode) Restore defaults before flashing, or use USB BIOS Flashback.
> BIOS 0038 (DRAM 2T mode) Same as 1001 but DRAM set to 2T mode, better on some systems.
> BIOS 0902 First BIOS with fixed "BIOS updating" problems. Superseded by 1001.


0079 and up..

edit: sorry gup, didn't saw you answered this one


----------



## elmor

Calling for more guinea pigs to try ASUS ZenStates 0.2 http://www.mediafire.com/file/ysz1lzvvbd2g14q/ASUS_ZenStates_0.2.zip

Adds Core/Package C-state control and some fixes behind the scenes, for example it now makes sure that the service running is the correct version.


----------



## XEKong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Been getting a weird error showing up multiple times in Windows event viewer today:
> 
> ": The embedded controller (EC) returned data when none was requested. The BIOS might be trying to access the EC without synchronizing with the operating system. This data will be ignored. No further action is necessary; however, you should check with your computer manufacturer for an upgraded BIOS."
> 
> I haven't restarted in awhile but I did put the computer to sleep a few time today. BIOS 0083.


When you have a program like Aida64 or HWinfo with the Asus sensors turned on to monitor the VRM, that causes it. Don't worry about it, it's normal.


----------



## Naeem

do i need to update to 0079 first to get Micocode update or 0083 also had that update ?


----------



## gupsterg

UEFI updates are not incremental in the sense you don't need a previous version flashed prior to later version.


----------



## arang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I'm pretty sure Sense MI Skew: [Disabled] is the way to go. But you can make your own assessment. I used motherboard temperature sensor for this assessment. Below is from UEFI 0902.
> 
> 
> 
> This method of assessing what is "realistic" also work on "X" CPU, see in a reply to Serchio. You can see motherboard temperature sensor location in OP of thread in my sig.
> 
> The other thing to be aware of is the CPU sensor listed in HWiNFO under Asus Crosshair .... is Super IO chip reading tCTL from CPU. SIO CPU Sensor on UEFI newer than 0902 is tCTL+5°C, this can be removed by using an application that Elmor has posted. Link in OP of my thread as "tinkering tools", place SIO in mode 2, this mode change gets reset on reboot or resume from sleep, so I have application in startup of OS and windows task scheduler set to launch it on resume from sleep.
> 
> The SIO chips interpretation of tCTL is used for fan control, I am hoping Asus make SIO CPU sensor mode change available in UEFI so no need for application.
> 
> thanks for kind reply
> i did read your post before http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/8610
> so my question was what degree is auto down temperature...
> on sense mi skew disabled, my cpu is down at 76 degree sio, before with default cooler (not aio) my cpu is not down that temp although under sensemi skew enabled and offset 200 around


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> do i need to update to 0079 first to get Micocode update or 0083 also had that update ?


As time goes on, newer BIOS versions will use the latest AGESA/microcode versions. 1.0.0.4a was used for 0079 through 0083, which is the latest. Some time in May, we will get a new set of BIOS updates based on 1.0.0.5. Note the differences between 0079 and 0083 as explained in the first post of this thread, since the RAM you have will find one of these to be "the best" for the moment.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arang*
> 
> thanks for kind reply
> i did read your post before http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/8610
> so my question was what degree is auto down temperature...
> on sense mi skew disabled, my cpu is down at 76 degree sio, before with default cooler (not aio) my cpu is not down that temp although under sensemi skew enabled and offset 200 around


No problem







.

Do a comparison like I did. You do not need to load CPU with x264, use what you wish. Do start HWiNFO before loading CPU. Then post the screenshots, be easier to comment with those viewable.

What you need to set Sense MI Offset with Sense MI Skew [Auto] or [Enabled] only you can test and see what is right. Elmor has posted before Sense MI is a skew of temperature. So an offset that work for one person may not work for another IMO, if I have understood him correctly.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Calling for more guinea pigs to try ASUS ZenStates 0.2 http://www.mediafire.com/file/ysz1lzvvbd2g14q/ASUS_ZenStates_0.2.zip
> 
> Adds Core/Package C-state control and some fixes behind the scenes, for example it now makes sure that the service running is the correct version.


Does it work with BCLK OC?


----------



## arang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Do a comparison like I did. You do not need to load CPU with x264, use what you wish. Do start HWiNFO before loading CPU. Then post the screenshots, be easier to comment with those viewable.
> 
> What you need to set Sense MI Offset with Sense MI Skew [Auto] or [Enabled] only you can test and see what is right. Elmor has posted before Sense MI is a skew of temperature. So an offset that work for one person may not work for another IMO, if I have understood him correctly.


alright
then if i want to go above 76 like previous status,
test
i should enable sense miskew and make offset MIN value mobo temp == tidle similarily (within 2~3 degree)
then observe can go above 76
right?

i simply want to know other 1700 (with sensemi skew disabled users) also auto down that temperature








sorry for poor english


----------



## Karpata

Guys on the front page it says:
" EK Predator & Supremacy backplate issue

Using the EK Predator or Supremacy rubber gasket causes the board not to turn on or become unstable. Contact EK directly for a replacement. "

With all your help I got my board to work properly now but I'm still using the standard rubber gasket and backplate that came with the Supremacy. Should I change it for something? Right now everything seems to work fine but I don't want to end up with a new peoblem next week or whenever.

Also not really a board specific question but is it ok if I have my Reservoir Pump combo only mounted with 2 of the 4 screws? I only have one side screwed in to the Case the other one is just "hanging" in midair.


----------



## kazama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> What Ram voltage are you using? I can replicate cold boot issue when I set the Ram voltage to high. For me the Sweet spot is 1.35-1.375v.
> 
> I'm also using vsoc @ 1.15v
> 
> Give it a try if you have set your dram voltage to high!!


voltage and timmings from my mems, CL14 1.35 tridentz rgb 3200

Will wait for next bios version, hope its fixed with the risky of 0003.


----------



## gupsterg

@arang

Accept my apologies, due to language barrier I can not understand this post fully and give a better reply.

I use R7 1700 with Sense MI Skew [Disabled], when it is [Auto] or [Enabled] I have not found a Sense MI offset which is correct in my opinion.

If you post two screenshots, with HWiNFO showing relevant data, with settings as:-

i) UEFI defaults.

ii) UEFI defaults but with Sense MI [Disabled].

Then the data in the screenshots will make it easier to comment and the language barrier will be lessened. Otherwise I will not comment anymore, as we will end up going in circles and not making any sense to one another. Again accept my apologies I mean no offense to you.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Calling for more guinea pigs to try ASUS ZenStates 0.2 http://www.mediafire.com/file/ysz1lzvvbd2g14q/ASUS_ZenStates_0.2.zip
> 
> Adds Core/Package C-state control and some fixes behind the scenes, for example it now makes sure that the service running is the correct version.


I replaced the files in my zenstates folder with these new ones, and started zenstates. It started first time without any errors.

Nice one.

I'll have a play with it later coz French lesson...


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Calling for more guinea pigs to try ASUS ZenStates 0.2 http://www.mediafire.com/file/ysz1lzvvbd2g14q/ASUS_ZenStates_0.2.zip
> 
> Adds Core/Package C-state control and some fixes behind the scenes, for example it now makes sure that the service running is the correct version.


Thanks. Will give it a try asap!


----------



## bluej511

Any idea why my Aurus lighting doesnt work at startup but works fine once i restart my pc?


----------



## Naeem

I have 1700X and i am running it at 3.8 ghz with 38x at 1.33v in manual mode and i am unable to do 3.9 or 4.0 ghz even with very high voltage is there a chance i got a bad cpu that cna't do 4.0 ? i seen people doing 3.8 ghz with 1.28v and 4.0 with 1.35-1.37v with 1700 none x ? i bought 1700x thinking it will be better than best 1700 ?


----------



## arang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @arang
> 
> Accept my apologies, due to language barrier I can not understand this post fully and give a better reply.
> 
> I use R7 1700 with Sense MI Skew [Disabled], when it is [Auto] or [Enabled] I have not found a Sense MI offset which is correct in my opinion.
> 
> If you post two screenshots, with HWiNFO showing relevant data, with settings as:-
> 
> i) UEFI defaults.
> 
> ii) UEFI defaults but with Sense MI [Disabled].
> 
> Then the data in the screenshots will make it easier to comment and the language barrier will be lessened. Otherwise I will not comment anymore, as we will end up going in circles and not making any sense to one another. Again accept my apologies I mean no offense to you.


Don't mind i succeed going over 76 degree without computer down (sensemi skew=enabled)
thank you


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> I have 1700X and i am running it at 3.8 ghz with 38x at 1.33v in manual mode and i am unable to do 3.9 or 4.0 ghz even with very high voltage is there a chance i get a bad cpu tha tcnat do 4.0 ? i seen people doing 3.8 ghz with 1700 none x and with less han 1.3v ? i bought 1700x thinking it will be better than best 1700 ?


Its the lottery man, mine can do 3.8 at 1.199v under load, stable for 24/7 of MY usage. Passes realbench for 30mins and cinebench for a dozen runs np with no WHEA errors. Its down to the silicon itself, some can hit 4.0+ with decent voltage, others need it thru the roof.


----------



## Timur Born

I noticed that one of my earlier BSOD crashes was in nvlddmkm.sys. So it might be that my 4.0 GHz + 3300-CL14 tries did not crash due to CPU/RAM instabilities, but due to PCIe/GPU problems using the higher REFCLK. I now specifically set PCIe 2.0 and switched some other options in BIOS and run tests again.


----------



## Naeem

sorry wrong person quted


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Its the lottery man, mine can do 3.8 at 1.199v under load, stable for 24/7 of MY usage. Passes realbench for 30mins and cinebench for a dozen runs np with no WHEA errors. Its down to the silicon itself, some can hit 4.0+ with decent voltage, others need it thru the roof.


but this is even worse than 1700 normal on average 1700x is better bin chip so it should do better right ?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> I have 1700X and i am running it at 3.8 ghz with 38x at 1.33v in manual mode and i am unable to do 3.9 or 4.0 ghz even with very high voltage is there a chance i got a bad cpu that cna't do 4.0 ? i seen people doing 3.8 ghz with 1.28v and 4.0 with 1.35-1.37v with 1700 none x ? i bought 1700x thinking it will be better than best 1700 ?


What are these very high voltages you are trying ?

Saying BAD cpu isn't the right word i think. Its bad when it wont run stock+turbo








Just call it very good when hitting 4Ghz+


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Any idea why my Aurus lighting doesnt work at startup but works fine once i restart my pc?


Well, that's gigabyte for a start lol

Seriously tho, don't get me started on aura issues, I had to RMA my board.

I had this issue as well tho.

Try going into bios, then, without changing anything, press F10 and enter, see if that brings them back.

Edit: it's the Aura app causing this, is setting your lights to off when the pc is off for some reason, then when you load windows and the Aura service starts again, it's turning them back on.


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> What are these very high voltages you are trying ?
> 
> Saying BAD cpu isn't the right word i think. Its bad when it wont run stock+turbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just call it very good when hitting 4Ghz+


everyone i seen on you tube was able to do 4.0 ghz its only me maybe i am not doing it right ? and if it don't do 4.0 atleast it a fail for me


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> everyone i seen on you tube was able to do 4.0 ghz its only me maybe i am not doing it right ? and if it don't do 4.0 atleast it a fail for me


I don't mean this as harsh as it probably sounds, but that is a ridiculous attitude to have.

NINJA EDIT: Also, most (almost all?) claims you see on Reddit, YouTube, wherever, who claim 4.0Ghz at stupidly low voltage would most likely fail the stress tests people on here run.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Well, that's gigabyte for a start lol
> 
> Seriously tho, don't get me started on aura issues, I had to RMA my board.
> 
> I had this issue as well tho.
> 
> Try going into bios, then, without changing anything, press F10 and enter, see if that brings them back.
> 
> Edit: it's the Aura app causing this, is setting your lights to off when the pc is off for some reason, then when you load windows and the Aura service starts again, it's turning them back on.


Nice ninja edit, funny thing, i not once in the entire month ive had this have installed the aura app, ive installed ZERO asus apps on this pc seeing all the bugs and issues people are having. Happened out of the blue after i updated to w10c, still happening after a clean install so im guessing something changed itself in the BIOS somehow but why would a reset fix it you know. It is what it is, ill try the f10 enter later, if i restart to get into BIOS will already be working so no point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I don't mean this as harsh as it probably sounds, but that is a ridiculous attitude to have.
> 
> NINJA EDIT: Also, most (almost all?) claims you see on Reddit, YouTube, wherever, who claim 4.0Ghz at stupidly low voltage would most likely fail the stress tests people on here run.


True as well but the ones we see on youtube are all press kits, guessing most of em are very early release probably even engineering samples or cherry picked for press kits?

Its how amd is and the same with their gpus, they'll get it close to the edge and back it down and give you no OC room.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> everyone i seen on you tube was able to do 4.0 ghz its only me maybe i am not doing it right ? and if it don't do 4.0 atleast it a fail for me


Basic rule: Processors are rated for a given speed. Anything above that is a bonus. Just because everyone around you gets a LARGE bonus does not mean you will be that lucky.


----------



## Spartoi

I don't know how or when it happened, but apparently my voltage spiked to 2.950V according to HwInfo.



I'm overclocked via P-States to 3.9Ghz using +0.3125 offset and LLC 3. Was this caused by using LLC 3 and should I lower it LLC 2?

EDIT:

I've checked the Vcore read out from HwInfo (not SVI2) and it's max voltage read was 1.395V. So which is more accurate?


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Calling for more guinea pigs to try ASUS ZenStates 0.2 http://www.mediafire.com/file/ysz1lzvvbd2g14q/ASUS_ZenStates_0.2.zip
> 
> Adds Core/Package C-state control and some fixes behind the scenes, for example it now makes sure that the service running is the correct version.


Still doesn't apply when system wakes from sleep.

Thanks for you efforts, I put in the time to overclock using the stock P1 and P2 voltages.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartoi*
> 
> I don't know how or when it happened, but apparently my voltage spiked to 2.950V according to HwInfo.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm overclocked via P-States to 3.9Ghz using +0.3125 offset and LLC 3. Was this caused by using LLC 3 and should I lower it LLC 2?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I've checked the Vcore read out from HwInfo (not SVI2) and it's max voltage read was 1.395V. So which is more accurate?


That is a software bug and it reports higher voltage than actual: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/710#post_25909619


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Still doesn't apply when system wakes from sleep.
> 
> Thanks for you efforts, I put in the time to overclock using the stock P1 and P2 voltages.


Currently the software runs as simple auto start application. I guess it would be better as planned task on every login event, or something like that.

Edit: But as it is running as service: The Windows service handler has its own events for suspend- and shutdown actions.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Still doesn't apply when system wakes from sleep.
> 
> Thanks for you efforts, I put in the time to overclock using the stock P1 and P2 voltages.


So if you sleep and resume, the applied settings are reverted to defaults?


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Basic rule: Processors are rated for a given speed. Anything above that is a bonus. Just because everyone around you gets a LARGE bonus does not mean you will be that lucky.


i am on overclockers,net asking for people to tell me if it by chance a bad chip for overclocking as i might send it back i know what basic rule is that is somthing AMD would tell me didn't expected it from you guys all i wanna know that it's my chip and not ther motherboard as if a new cpu comes and that one does same thing and than i had to get my motherboard replaced


----------



## Spartoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> That is a software bug and it reports higher voltage than actual: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/710#post_25909619


So should I ignore the SVI2 CPU Core voltage and only look at the Vcore voltage?

Side note: Can anyone explain why my 1700x boosts to 4.0Ghz on all cores when it is clocked at 3.9Ghz? I'd love to run at 4.0Ghz but when I tried the amount of voltage was too high and yet I frequently see in in HwInfo that my CPU has boosted to 4.0Ghz. Shouldn't XFR be disabled and doesn't that only apply to one core? The boost I'm getting is on all cores but it seems to be random because it doesn't boost when stress testing.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Still doesn't apply when system wakes from sleep.
> 
> Thanks for you efforts, I put in the time to overclock using the stock P1 and P2 voltages.


i know the q-code when waking ffom sleep is 30, but does the system actually revert to the bios setting when waking from sleep?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> i am on overclockers,net asking for people to tell me if it by chance a bad chip for overclocking as i might send it back i know what basic rule is that is somthing AMD would tell me didn't expected it from you guys all i wanna know that it's my chip and not ther motherboard as if a new cpu comes and that one does same thing and than i had to get my motherboard replaced


Hello

You want guarantees? Click below.

https://siliconlottery.com/collections/pga-1331


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> i am on overclockers,net asking for people to tell me if it by chance a bad chip for overclocking as i might send it back i know what basic rule is that is somthing AMD would tell me didn't expected it from you guys all i wanna know that it's my chip and not ther motherboard as if a new cpu comes and that one does same thing and than i had to get my motherboard replaced


What kind of voltage levels are we talking about here for reaching 4 GHz? My 1800X would not even be somewhat RealBench stable w/o error belows 1.46V. And that is not because it is defective, just reached the limit.


----------



## arang

about 1700
sense mi skew = disabled reasonable temp But if TEMP go over 76 degree PC shut down automatically (when stress benching)
sense mi skew = enabled offset=72 (my setting) over 76 degree temperature go, and not shotdown
So i enabled sense mi skew


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Double Post


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> So if you sleep and resume, the applied settings are reverted to defaults?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> i know the q-code when waking ffom sleep is 30, but does the system actually revert to the bios setting when waking from sleep?


Yes, Q-Code stays at 30 when woken. Doesn't change back to OC code.


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> What kind of voltage levels are we talking about here for reaching 4 GHz? My 1800X would not even be somewhat RealBench stable w/o error belows 1.46V. And that is not because it is defective, just reached the limit.


i am running it at 3.8 ghz with 1.33v tested it with cinebench it passes the test but i cant reach 3.9ghz even with 1.46v i tried on it just crashes every time i about to test 3.8ghz under real bench right now to see even that is fully stable or not


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> i am running it at 3.8 ghz with 1.33v tested it with cinebench it passes the test but i cant reach 3.9ghz even with 1.46v i tried on it just crashes every time i about to test 3.8ghz under real bench right now to see even that is fully stable or not


Just for science! Try 1.45 manual with LLC set on 2 or 3 ?!
If it passes your bench/tests you can always decide if you are going to use LLC or not...


----------



## Reikoji

an 1800x that needs 1.46 for 4ghz to avoid errors in realbench is a baddie.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartoi*
> 
> Side note: Can anyone explain why my 1700x boosts to 4.0Ghz on all cores when it is clocked at 3.9Ghz? I'd love to run at 4.0Ghz but when I tried the amount of voltage was to high and yet I frequently see in in HwInfo that my CPU has boosted to 4.0Ghz. Shouldn't XFR be disabled and doesn't that only apply to one core? The boost I'm getting is on all cores but it seems to be random because it doesn't boost when stress testing.


Funny thing, i thought readings for wrong, but yesterday i saw same happening to me.
Im running 4Ghz with Pstates, and suddenly i saw 4.1Ghz on all cores as maximum value in HWiNFO









Something like SUPER XFR on all cores


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> an 1800x that needs 1.46 for 4ghz to avoid errors in realbench is a baddie.


Well probably what first day pre-order + bad luck in the lottery can get you. But it does [email protected] perfectly stable which is fine given those circumstances.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Yes, Q-Code stays at 30 when woken. Doesn't change back to OC code.


Can you try if this version fixes it? ASUS ZenStates 0.2.1


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> an 1800x that needs 1.46 for 4ghz to avoid errors in realbench is a baddie.


Dont really know what to think about RealBench Stress-test and the WHEA Errors it throws!

Few days ago i tested these errors for a while and didn't really get a perfect sense about it.
No errors when running:

AIDA64 (>1hr) // Y-cruncher // CineBench multiple runs // IBX // RealBench Benching // +4hr Gaming // Intensive PC usage...

but when trying Realbench stress-test, i got often WHEA errors, even when i push way more voltage then needed for above tests/benches.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can you try if this version fixes it? ASUS ZenStates 0.2.1


Same thing. Just in case, after running the uninstaller for the previous version, I rebooted, ran ccleaner to clean up any registry files and rebooted again before installing the new version.

Works just fine on reboot, but my q-code still stays at 30 when waking from sleep, and my pstates reverted to stock.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Dont really know what to think about RealBench Stress-test and the WHEA Errors it throws!
> 
> Few days ago i tested these errors for a while and didn't really get a perfect sense about it.
> No errors when running:
> 
> AIDA64 (>1hr) // Y-cruncher // CineBench multiple runs // IBX // RealBench Benching // +4hr Gaming // Intensive PC usage...
> 
> but when trying Realbench stress-test, i got often WHEA errors, even when i push way more voltage then needed for above tests/benches.


More voltage cured my WHEA errors for Realbench.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can you try if this version fixes it? ASUS ZenStates 0.2.1


How can I use the tool? I set the values and nothing happens. Do I need to change something in the BIOS also?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> More voltage cured my WHEA errors for Realbench.


Same here and i didn't even need to use that much more voltage either.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Same here and i didn't even need to use that much more voltage either.


Yep, one notch up on vcore gets rid of WHEA errors reliably for me.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> More voltage cured my WHEA errors for Realbench.


I know i can get them disappear but why that much difference with other applications!
Even different behavior when starting the RB tests from long time idle vs hot loops!
Anyways... i do have mixed feelings about it..

Edit: i need + 0.03 more voltage for error-free on RB stress-test compared to Error free on AIDA / IBX / Y-cruncher / CB Multiple runs....


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can you try if this version fixes it? ASUS ZenStates 0.2.1


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Same thing. Just in case, after running the uninstaller for the previous version, I rebooted, ran ccleaner to clean up any registry files and rebooted again before installing the new version.
> 
> Works just fine on reboot, but my q-code still stays at 30 when waking from sleep, and my pstates reverted to stock.


So I just did another quick test for you @elmor

The settings seem to only stay upon reboot. If I start up from a cold powered off state, I stay at a Q-Code 40 at all stock P-States until I re-apply with ZenStates.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> I know i can get them disappear but why that much difference with other applications!
> Even different behavior when starting the RB tests from long time idle vs hot loops!
> Anyways... i do have mixed feelings about it..
> 
> Edit: i need + 0.03 more voltage for error-free on RB stress-test compared to Error free on AIDA / IBX / Y-cruncher / CB Multiple runs....


.03 is NOTHING in voltage, i would def add that to it, WHEA errors are hardware related errors so its a sign of things to come.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> How can I use the tool? I set the values and nothing happens. Do I need to change something in the BIOS also?


You need one of the latest AGESA BIOS, and set your core voltage to AUTO, and set all of your P States back to AUTO.

Any other questions on settings, see my signature. I have all my current BIOS settings linked there.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> You need one of the latest AGESA BIOS, and set your core voltage to AUTO, and set all of your P States back to AUTO.
> 
> Any other questions on settings, see my signature. I have all my current BIOS settings linked there.


It justs stays at P0 all the time.


----------



## bluej511

BOOM
http://www.overclock.net/t/1628805/ek-is-releasing-the-first-am4-monoblock-for-asus-rog-crosshair-vi-hero


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> It justs stays at P0 all the time.


Do you have Global C States (AMD\Zen) enabled in BIOS?


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> You need one of the latest AGESA BIOS, and set your core voltage to AUTO, and set all of your P States back to AUTO.
> Do you have Global C States (AMD\Zen) enabled in BIOS?


Yes. Accepted the message and set all the Pstates to auto.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> .03 is NOTHING in voltage, i would def add that to it, WHEA errors are hardware related errors so its a sign of things to come.


It could be SOMETHING if you are playing on the edges








anyway.. need to find when these errors are popping....handbrakes or something else...
But its quite difficult because of the poling rate of these errors.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Yes. Accepted the message and set all the Pstates to auto.


Check your power options. For P1 and P2 to work, you need to have your min processor state set to 0%.


----------



## finalheaven

The SOC controls PCI-Express for GPU/Video card right?

I am having weird boot issues, where it appears it passes bios and boots up fine but I get weird color lines across the screen and there's no video output. Could setting the SOC voltage issue fix this?


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> The SOC controls PCI-Express for GPU/Video card right?
> 
> I am having weird boot issues, where it appears it passes bios and boots up fine but I get weird color lines across the screen and there's no video output. Could setting the SOC voltage issue fix this?


Hmm. I get that same thing sometimes. Only on power up from a cold boot.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Hmm. I get that same thing sometimes. Only on power up from a cold boot.


Oh man, glad I am not alone. Yes, it appears randomly and only from cold boot.

What is your SOC voltage? Also do you re-call if it happened prior to the 0079-0083 bios or creator's update? I don't think it did for me.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Oh man, glad I am not alone. Yes, it appears randomly and only from cold boot.
> 
> What is your SOC voltage? Also do you re-call if it happened prior to the 0079-0083 bios or creator's update? I don't think it did for me.


I don't recall it either. I'm running 0.95v.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Oh man, glad I am not alone. Yes, it appears randomly and only from cold boot.
> 
> What is your SOC voltage? Also do you re-call if it happened prior to the 0079-0083 bios or creator's update? I don't think it did for me.


Also, whenever I have had it. Simply just waiting about 30 seconds or so, it goes away.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Damn, should have been more inclusive. No comment on this at the moment.
> Yes, your sticks will most likely work at higher ratios with the coming update.


Elmor whatabout the 4 dimm issue? How fast are they likely to run after May update? I have Flare X ddr4 3200 four 8GB dimms.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> I don't recall it either. I'm running 0.95v.


Yea, I've been running it at 0.95v, but recently raised it to .975v to get rid of other cold boot issues (3200mhz ram boot) which was another problem I didn't have prior to the new 0079-0083 bioses.

I am now going to test it at a full 1.0v to see if it fixes it. Since the SOC controls the PCI-Express lanes that the GPU uses, I am hoping that it resolves the issue.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Yea, I've been running it at 0.95v, but recently raised it to .975v to get rid of other cold boot issues (3200mhz ram boot) which was another problem I didn't have prior to the new 0079-0083 bioses.
> 
> I am now going to test it at a full 1.0v to see if it fixes it. Since the SOC controls the PCI-Express lanes that the GPU uses, I am hoping that it resolves the issue.


With 1002 BIOS I didn't have cold boot issues. Now 1 every 10 cold boots fails and sets the ram to 2166Mhz instead of 3200Mhz. I run 1.1V SOC


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Yea, I've been running it at 0.95v, but recently raised it to .975v to get rid of other cold boot issues (3200mhz ram boot) which was another problem I didn't have prior to the new 0079-0083 bioses.
> 
> I am now going to test it at a full 1.0v to see if it fixes it. Since the SOC controls the PCI-Express lanes that the GPU uses, I am hoping that it resolves the issue.


I'm interested in your results. I can't make my rig boot with RAM at 3200mhz no matter what I do, even with loose timings (I'm on BIOS 0083, 3600mhz RAM @ CL15). I wonder if a SOC voltage bump would help.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Damn, should have been more inclusive. No comment on this at the moment.
> Yes, your sticks will most likely work at higher ratios with the coming update.
> 
> 
> 
> Elmor whatabout the 4 dimm issue? How fast are they likely to run after May update? I have Flare X ddr4 3200 four 8GB dimms.
Click to expand...

You should be able to run them at 3200 CL14 now using 2666 divider and baseclock.


----------



## balanceark

Hey guys, im new to overclock.net and new to overclocking in general. I was hoping someone could advise on what the proper next steps should be as Reddit hasn't been much help and I see others with the same RAM are having the same issues. I'll do my best to describe the issue and what I have done so far to try and correct it based on guides and posts I have seen so far.

MB: ROG Crosshair VI Running 002 Official BIOS (latest on asus site)
RAM: VENGEANCE® LED 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4 DRAM 3200MHz C16 LED (CMU32GX4M2C3200C16)
HD: Samsung 960 EVO Series - 1TB PCIe NVMe - M.2 Internal SSD (MZ-V6E1T0BW)
GPU: EVGA 1080 TI
CPU Cooler: Corsair AIO H110i

Issue: RAM is running at 2166 MHz (Factory Auto in BIOS), any attempts to overclock or switch any of the profiles to 3200 causes the system to just keep booting and shutting down until I remove all power and do the CMOS reset a few dozen times, eventually everything goes back to defaults/auto and I can get back into the BIOS. I have tried adjusting the voltage and doing all the common steps I have found online and in reddit but I can't change it past the default 2066. Any other profiles, voltages, etc cause the same issue. I have seen a few others with the same ram with the same issue and the advise so far has been just to wait it out for official bios updates.


----------



## gupsterg

@finalheaven

Not once in ownership of C6H I have had weird colors on screen, may now







.

As your aware used various UEFI, also had SOC not "Optimal" initially, etc, etc. Then Fury X has custom ROM/UEFI module with OC, etc, etc. Perhaps its an nVidia thing? by that mean not to start nV vs AMD GPU thing







.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @finalheaven
> 
> Not once in ownership of C6H I have had weird colors on screen, may now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> As your aware used various UEFI, also had SOC not "Optimal" initially, etc, etc. Then Fury X has custom ROM/UEFI module with OC, etc, etc. Perhaps its an nVidia thing? by that mean not to start nV vs AMD GPU thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Lol, well I would like to also know if it an nVidia issue. The weird colors/lines are quick and only at cold boots, and rare at that because it doesn't happen all the time.

It doesn't seem to be anything related to the memory because it boots past the bios and settings remain upon next reboot. Just glad others are having the issue which means its not related to my hardware alone (like a broken GPU). Hoping that either the next set of bioses fix it or the 1.0v SOC volt.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Lol, well I would like to also know if it an nVidia issue. The weird colors/lines are quick and only at cold boots, and rare at that because it doesn't happen all the time.
> 
> It doesn't seem to be anything related to the memory because it boots past the bios and settings remain upon next reboot. Just glad others are having the issue which means its not related to my hardware alone (like a broken GPU). Hoping that either the next set of bioses fix it or the 1.0v SOC volt.


I'll let you know if my upgrade to VEGA fixes it.









Of course, I also need to wait for EK to have some Nickel Plexi waterblocks for it.


----------



## madweazl

Finally! Placed my order this morning


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Finally! Placed my order this morning


Yea i posted a page back. My vrms run cool enough id have to tear down my mobo and loop to put this in so maybe in the future (horizontal case doesnt make it easy)


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Finally! Placed my order this morning


I'm going to end up doing a build using this block for a friends build.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Finally! Placed my order this morning


Ditto...


----------



## madweazl

I've been patiently waiting to move this over to my Enthoo Primo. My original plan was to just use all the hardware from my Intel setup (image below) but I've replaced everything with the exception of the GPU at this point so I may as well just grab a couple more radiators and stand it (the Intel) up in another tower. I'll have to order some more tubing today while I'm at it.


Spoiler: Warning: Intel Rig!



https://flic.kr/p/RwnNRW


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Well, that's gigabyte for a start lol
> 
> Seriously tho, don't get me started on aura issues, I had to RMA my board.
> 
> I had this issue as well tho.
> 
> Try going into bios, then, without changing anything, press F10 and enter, see if that brings them back.
> 
> Edit: it's the Aura app causing this, is setting your lights to off when the pc is off for some reason, then when you load windows and the Aura service starts again, it's turning them back on.


Specchum i just tried it and pressing f10 and enter brings it back. I will try to shutdown and see if it comes back or if its just a bios restart/restart that fixes it. A bit weird as it just started randomly happening after i cleared cmos a few times and/or my creators update borked itself.

Edit: Nope, after a shutdown still stays off haha. Not a big deal i dont really care much for LEDs.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can you try if this version fixes it? ASUS ZenStates 0.2.1


Heh just installed 0.2 and 0.2.1 is out lol

Anyway in my case it DOES NOT change volts on p03 if i want to lower it down since on offset. And till its all fixed im avoiding changing volts on Pstates in bios. Dont want to boot up again with 1.65 on core









Ill wait till next bios and see how that works


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> everyone i seen on you tube was able to do 4.0 ghz its only me maybe i am not doing it right ? and if it don't do 4.0 atleast it a fail for me


Some folks on Utube just like to brag, to compensate for other things. Some on this thread are genuinely sharing information and trying to help others.
There are several levels of testing your CPU:
1. does it boot to BIOS at a given speed/voltage combination
2. does it load and run Windows
3. can it run easy benchmarks as CPU-Z
4. can it run intermediate such as Cinebench 15
5. can it run torture tests such as Intel Burn-in Test for 8-24 hours
My early posts here only reported BIOS speeds such as this one:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/5980#post_25955041
Now I know more. Keep reading this thread and you will also learn more as well as find links to other relevant threads.

Some silicon crystals happen to have fewer defects and can run at lower voltages (below 1.4V), but those are rare.
1800X is designed to go to 4 GHz on one thread only with momentary (milliseconds) peaks to 4100. Pushing an average 1800X to 4100-4200 on all cores is way past its design of 3600 and requires excellent water, Freon-based air conditioner or liquid nitrogen cooling (impractical other than for short-duration enthusiast runs). Besides, a 10-15% gain of CPU speed raises the total system cost.
Someone posted percentages for CPUs reaching 4GHz on all cores and it was (I believe) 75-80% for 1800X, and 20-30% for 1700.
Found that post:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/7950#post_25987946


----------



## haszek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Specchum i just tried it and pressing f10 and enter brings it back. I will try to shutdown and see if it comes back or if its just a bios restart/restart that fixes it. A bit weird as it just started randomly happening after i cleared cmos a few times and/or my creators update borked itself.
> 
> Edit: Nope, after a shutdown still stays off haha. Not a big deal i dont really care much for LEDs.


Have you tried recent version of Aura? dated 19th April, from Asuse web. It helped to solve my issues (heatsink RGB lights were on when PC was off, now sorted)


----------



## dorbot

Anyone elses fans fail to spin up under load after resuming from sleep?

Sorry if its been covered before.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Anyone elses fans fail to spin up under load after resuming from sleep?
> Sorry if its been covered before.


What BIOS? What type of overclocking are you doing?


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Does it work with BCLK OC?


You can't change BCLK from this application, but yes it works when setting BCLK in the BIOS. You need to set P-states to custom under AMD CBS to keep downclocking enabled though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Same thing. Just in case, after running the uninstaller for the previous version, I rebooted, ran ccleaner to clean up any registry files and rebooted again before installing the new version.
> 
> Works just fine on reboot, but my q-code still stays at 30 when waking from sleep, and my pstates reverted to stock.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> So I just did another quick test for you @elmor
> 
> The settings seem to only stay upon reboot. If I start up from a cold powered off state, I stay at a Q-Code 40 at all stock P-States until I re-apply with ZenStates.


I forgot to mention the condition for it to be applied was that you have to have apply at system start checked. You can try this version which doesn't have it: ASUS ZenStates 0.2.2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Heh just installed 0.2 and 0.2.1 is out lol
> 
> Anyway in my case it DOES NOT change volts on p03 if i want to lower it down since on offset. And till its all fixed im avoiding changing volts on Pstates in bios. Dont want to boot up again with 1.65 on core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill wait till next bios and see how that works


P3? You mean P2? What are you trying to set and what do you get?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haszek*
> 
> Have you tried recent version of Aura? dated 19th April, from Asuse web. It helped to solve my issues (heatsink RGB lights were on when PC was off, now sorted)


Thats a setting in the BIOS for the rgb lights being on when PC is off. I havent downloaded any aura software at all. No reason a reset would make it work and a cold boot not, don't think its software related.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Anyone elses fans fail to spin up under load after resuming from sleep?
> Sorry if its been covered before.


Nope, all good here







. Otherwise I would have been moaning as usual







.


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> Some folks on Utube just like to brag, to compensate for other things. Some on this thread are genuinely sharing information and trying to help others.
> There are several levels of testing your CPU:
> 1. does it boot to BIOS at a given speed/voltage combination
> 2. does it load and run Windows
> 3. can it run easy benchmarks as CPU-Z
> 4. can it run intermediate such as Cinebench 15
> 5. can it run torture tests such as Intel Burn-in Test for 8-24 hours
> My early posts here only reported BIOS speeds such as this one:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/5980#post_25955041
> Now I know more. Keep reading this thread and you will also learn more as well as find links to other relevant threads.
> 
> Some silicon crystals happen to have fewer defects and can run at lower voltages (below 1.4V), but those are rare.
> 1800X is designed to go to 4 GHz on one thread only with momentary (milliseconds) peaks to 4100. Pushing an average 1800X to 4100-4200 on all cores is way past its design of 3600 and requires excellent water, Freon-based air conditioner or liquid nitrogen cooling (impractical other than for short-duration enthusiast runs). Besides, a 10-15% gain of CPU speed raises the total system cost.
> Someone posted percentages for CPUs reaching 4GHz on all cores and it was (I believe) 75-80% for 1800X, and 20-30% for 1700.
> Found that post:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/7950#post_25987946


i have 1700X


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> You can't change BCLK from this application, but yes it works when setting BCLK in the BIOS. You need to set P-states to custom under AMD CBS to keep downclocking enabled though.
> 
> I forgot to mention the condition for it to be applied was that you have to have apply at system start checked. You can try this version which doesn't have it: ASUS ZenStates 0.2.2
> P3? You mean P2? What are you trying to set and what do you get?


Works beautifully now elmor. Works no matter it being restarted, shut down, or put to sleep.











I can now highly recommend everyone use ZenStates 0.2.2 or newer for their overclocking needs. Leave your cpu voltage on auto, and all p states on auto in BIOS.


----------



## Timur Born

4 GHz CPU works ITB AVX stable.

3300-CL14 RAM works ITB AVX stable.

Both combined, nope.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> You can't change BCLK from this application, but yes it works when setting BCLK in the BIOS. You need to set P-states to custom under AMD CBS to keep downclocking enabled though.
> 
> I forgot to mention the condition for it to be applied was that you have to have apply at system start checked. You can try this version which doesn't have it: ASUS ZenStates 0.2.2
> P3? You mean P2? What are you trying to set and what do you get?


Ye typo p2. Well it does not change AT ALL does not matter if i upper or lower the P02 volts. Multiplier works fine down clocking works fine. does not mater if i set 0.5 or 1.2 stays at standard 0.900 + offset. In screenshot with offset it should be around 0.800

Is that cause i got only p0 custom set ?? Well cant change p1/p2 in bios or stuck with 56 code as You know.

Full fresh windows 10 HPET ON. But it was same with previous version and on windows 8.1.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Ye typo p2. Well it does not change AT ALL does not matter if i upper or lower the P02 volts. Multiplier works fine down clocking works fine. does not mater if i set 0.5 or 1.2 stays at standard 0.900 + offset.
> 
> Is that cause i got only p0 custom set ?? Well cant change p1/p2 in bios or stuck with 56 code as You know.
> 
> Full fresh windows 10 HPET ON. But it was same with previous version and on windows 8.1.


I get proper down clocking on P1 and P2. Looks like your P1 is working. Try increasing your polling rate on HW monitor, it might not be catching the P2 changes. I very rarely see P1 in use, but P2 is used fairly often at idle.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> 4 GHz CPU works ITB AVX stable.
> 
> 3300-CL14 RAM works ITB AVX stable.
> 
> Both combined, nope.


Most likely need more core voltage. I find the harder I push the ram I need to add core to compensate


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> I get proper down clocking on P1 and P2. Looks like your P1 is working. Try increasing your polling rate on HW monitor, it might not be catching the P2 changes. I very rarely see P1 in use, but P2 is used fairly often at idle.


Everything is working i got Lasso installed for core management. Core parking when idle for 5 seconds on windows using Ryzen balanced and when gaming Full power blast








remember im on 118.4 bclk.

Only thing not working is changing volts on P2.


----------



## YpsiNine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Anyone elses fans fail to spin up under load after resuming from sleep?
> Sorry if its been covered before.


You are at least able to resume from sleep, my system just reboots without any proper error info in Event Viewer. Sigh.
Maybe you should hire a few hamsters that can work inside your fan frames and start those fans up for you.


----------



## haszek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Thats a setting in the BIOS for the rgb lights being on when PC is off.


It's a setting that doesn't work as lights were still on while it was disabled in the BIOS (at least for me). But I guess there's more bugs related to BIOS function of leds looking at your case.


----------



## TheMadMan697

What is the best BIOS to run at the moment. I am currently on 1002 which i downloaded from the main drivers page.

The numbers are slightly confusing but am I correct that 0083 is actually the newest beta bios? Should I try this one?

I have an R7 1700 and currently I can only reach 3.7 Ghz at 1.3 volts on the stock wraith spire cooler. (I can perhaps do lower volts but didn't try) I could not get 3.8 Ghz without bumping voltage over 1.32 which was getting too hot. So I have placed an order for a coolermaster hyper 212x as an intermediate step until i put in a custom WC loop sometime in the next month or so.

I have also been having some cold boot issues with my memory which is G.SKILL F4-3600C16D-16GTZR 16 GB

I got it to run at 3402 Mhz with the following settings but it has issues with cold boot and I need to reset CMOS on cold boot.
BCLK 116
CPU Ratio: 32
SOC Voltage 1.1
DRAM Voltage 1.35
1.8V PLL: 1.9v
Timings 16 17 17 17 48
DRAM Vboot 1.35v

I got it to cold boot last night at 2666 Mhz with the settings below but it failed a few times when starting it up this morning before it finally posted.
DRAM Voltage: 1.35
Timings 14 14 14 34

I have been reading up that BCLK overclock will cause issues with M.2 SSDs (I have one on order) so I may have to decide between BCLK overclock or NVME SSD


----------



## rossctr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> More funny is that mine did same. The one with broken RGB showed the right xmp profile. And the other one with Leds half working showed weird xmp ( 0.0)
> 
> I removed the stick one by one and tried to boot. The one with weird xmp didn't boot anymore when seated alone in the banks. That was the moment I knew the stick was died.


So took the board and RAM back to the shop today. They plugged it in, in the shop and it didnt even boot up so they swapped it for me.









Lets see how long it lasts. Scared to even think installing Aura now haha


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> What BIOS? What type of overclocking are you doing?


When the fans were not responding to load it was when I was using ZenStates testing the resume from sleep, noticed fans were not ramping up during quick cinebench.

I'm dont recall if it did it before just resuming from sleep without the ZenStates Pstate overclock.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadMan697*
> 
> What is the best BIOS to run at the moment. I am currently on 1002 which i downloaded from the main drivers page.
> 
> The numbers are slightly confusing but am I correct that 0083 is actually the newest beta bios? Should I try this one?
> 
> I have an R7 1700 and currently I can only reach 3.7 Ghz at 1.3 volts on the stock wraith spire cooler. (I can perhaps do lower volts but didn't try) I could not get 3.8 Ghz without bumping voltage over 1.32 which was getting too hot. So I have placed an order for a coolermaster hyper 212x as an intermediate step until i put in a custom WC loop sometime in the next month or so.
> 
> I have also been having some cold boot issues with my memory which is G.SKILL F4-3600C16D-16GTZR 16 GB
> 
> I got it to run at 3402 Mhz with the following settings but it has issues with cold boot and I need to reset CMOS on cold boot.
> BCLK 116
> CPU Ratio: 32
> SOC Voltage 1.1
> DRAM Voltage 1.35
> 1.8V PLL: 1.9v
> Timings 16 17 17 17 48
> DRAM Vboot 1.35v
> 
> I got it to cold boot last night at 2666 Mhz with the settings below but it failed a few times when starting it up this morning before it finally posted.
> DRAM Voltage: 1.35
> Timings 14 14 14 34
> 
> I have been reading up that BCLK overclock will cause issues with M.2 SSDs (I have one on order) so I may have to decide between BCLK overclock or NVME SSD


Pretty sure 0081 is going to be the next "factory posted" BIOS. It should help you with your Gskill kit too. It helped me hit 3200 without bclck on my F4-3200C14D-16GTZ kit.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> When the fans were not responding to load it was when I was using ZenStates testing the resume from sleep, noticed fans were not ramping up during quick cinebench.
> I'm dont recall if it did it before just resuming from sleep without the ZenStates Pstate overclock.


Not using any CPU/GPU OC SW. All via ROM for both.


----------



## hotstocks

I get those random pauses under load or even sometimes playing youtube videos micro pauses making voice sound like robots. I am on Win 10 Anniversary, so it is not just with Creators.

Also to the Asus employees,

One thing that is real annoying and should be easy to fix is the motherboard RGB lighting when set to temperature is completely useless because it is always red. Even idling at 35C with a water cooler it is red because 35C on an X chip is read as 55C. So either the code needs to take in account the fake +20C or it should be like Corsair Link software where you can change the slider values for green, yellow, and red temperatures. I would like to look into my case window and see red ONLY when the cpu or motherboard is hot and loaded, not when idling. When idling it should be green, minimal load should be yellow, only full loads should be red.


----------



## hotstocks

Oh and to the guy thinking his 1700X is bad, well here's the thing about Ryzen chips and youtube/forum guys.
I have an 1800X that I think is bad because it maxes out at 3.95ghz with 1.45v LLC 3 in order to pass an hour of
all four stress tests I use. However it can pass everything for an hour EXCEPT IBT crashes the computer off
in 7-20 minutes. But I can probably do 4ghz at 1.4v LLC 3 if I didn't care about IBT passing. Now I'm not the guy
who says IBT needs to pass for 8 hours or 24, lol, but it should pass one 10 pass run at maximum for me to consider
it totally stable for everyday 24/7 use, because even though it may never happen, I don't want corrupt data, freezes, or
crashes when I happen to being running a crazy similiar load as IBT in the future. So everyone saying they get 4ghz
is very relative to how stable you want your computer and how many volts you are willing to pump into it. I have no
problem putting in 1.45v LLC 3 and expect the chip to last a long time, seeing as running stock/auto it pumps move than
that, hell up to 1.52v I have seen. And if my Ryzen doesn't last 5 years I don't care, it will certainly last 2 years for me to get Ryzen gen 2, which I will want anyways. That said I wouldn't pump 1.5v into it to get 4ghz over 3.95ghz, makes no sense.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Most likely need more core voltage. I find the harder I push the ram I need to add core to compensate


I am giving it a try now. Others reported about DDP and PLL helping with RAM and BCLK OC, but that doesn't seem to make any difference, same goes for SOC. So maybe VCore does indeed help with this combination of CPU and RAM OC.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> I have also no issues, so far set Proc0Dt to 53ohm, Vdimm Voltage 1.34v or 1.35v, Soc to 0.975v.
> 
> Can some one explain what happens whe i rise Pro0Dt? Change of subtimming?
> 
> Regards


Something happend, without changing any settings.

Cold Start bug, reset OC setting,

RGB Lights dont go off anymore after shutdown....

WT*..

Cleared CMOS, did not help....


----------



## carlosdivega

Hi,
AMD reported back regarding my BSOD in Windows 10x64 caused by the RAID driver.

The new AMD driver pack together with the correct uninstall of the old AMD drivers did the trick.

Here the essential information from AMD:
"Once you have fully updated Windows, please download and run the DDU utility which will safely and quickly remove all AMD drivers from your system. http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html

The latest Chipset drivers are available to download here > http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064 "

Maybe this information is useful for others.

By the way, the raid driver in this package are the same, but all other drivers are newer.


----------



## BUFUMAN

did u use Raid? The driver did not change any Drivers @ Windows after installing.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Works beautifully now elmor. Works no matter it being restarted, shut down, or put to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can now highly recommend everyone use ZenStates 0.2.2 or newer for their overclocking needs. Leave your cpu voltage on auto, and all p states on auto in BIOS.


Anyone tried this on 1002?

I'm having no system issues so don't want to update BIOS yet.

I wouldn't mind the downclocking tho...


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Anyone tried this on 1002?
> 
> I'm having no system issues so don't want to update BIOS yet.
> 
> I wouldn't mind the downclocking tho...


Elmor already stated, this will only work on BIOS' with the latest AGESA code, so 0079 and higher.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Elmor already stated, this will only work on BIOS' with the latest AGESA code, so 0079 and higher.


Did he? I thought he just said you need HPET on if you're using 1002 or older.


----------



## carlosdivega

Hi,
yes I'm using the raid drivers. Whatever changes are done in the new driver pack, it fixed my BSOD. The Windows minidump from the old driver pack stated a power state problem in the raid driver.
Now Windows is stable at the first cold boot. No more BSOD. That's the important stuff for me


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Did he? I thought he just said you need HPET on if you're using 1002 or older.


Sorry, you're right. Should work on 1002 with HPET. Here is a quote from Elmor:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> That's exactly why we have this software.
> Which OS are you on?
> No restart needed. Works the same as P-state overclocking though BIOS.
> It's probably because the ratio is changed while in the OS, you need HPET enabled to use this if not on AGESA 1004a or newer (BIOS 0079/0081/0082/0083). That's the same criteria as Ryzen Master. An alternative is to set same ratios in AMD CBS, and only use this software for voltage.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Sorry, you're right. Should work on 1002 with HPET. Here is a quote from Elmor:












I guess I'll be the 1002 Guinea Pig

I'm going in...


----------



## dorbot

Hmmm. I noticed a few other people saying their RAM would sometimes only detect at half capacity. My module that was doing the same has stopped working completely.

Though it is detected as CAS 18 in the bios. Auto Settings dont help.

I tested with Aura too, only the remaining good stick responds to Aura, the duff stick is stuck on a lovely sky blue colour.

Just thought I'd put this out there in case there is any commonality of failure in future.

GSkill F4-3600C16D-16GTZR was running at 3200 with 3200 strap at cl14, 1.35v on Bios 0082 after 0003 EC Flash.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I am giving it a try now. Others reported about DDP and PLL helping with RAM and BCLK OC, but that doesn't seem to make any difference, same goes for SOC. So maybe VCore does indeed help with this combination of CPU and RAM OC.


Increased the offset to +0.075 (1.35 V base via P0 state), but got an error on the 10th loop of ITB AVX. I will try to combine this with higher DDP now.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Oh and to the guy thinking his 1700X is bad, well here's the thing about Ryzen chips and youtube/forum guys.
> I have an 1800X that I think is bad because it maxes out at 3.95ghz with 1.45v LLC 3 in order to pass an hour of
> all four stress tests I use. However it can pass everything for an hour EXCEPT IBT crashes the computer off
> in 7-20 minutes. But I can probably do 4ghz at 1.4v LLC 3 if I didn't care about IBT passing. Now I'm not the guy
> who says IBT needs to pass for 8 hours or 24, lol, but it should pass one 10 pass run at maximum for me to consider
> it totally stable for everyday 24/7 use, because even though it may never happen, I don't want corrupt data, freezes, or
> crashes when I happen to being running a crazy similiar load as IBT in the future. So everyone saying they get 4ghz
> is very relative to how stable you want your computer and how many volts you are willing to pump into it. I have no
> problem putting in 1.45v LLC 3 and expect the chip to last a long time, seeing as running stock/auto it pumps move than
> that, hell up to 1.52v I have seen. And if my Ryzen doesn't last 5 years I don't care, it will certainly last 2 years for me to get Ryzen gen 2, which I will want anyways. That said I wouldn't pump 1.5v into it to get 4ghz over 3.95ghz, makes no sense.


Bet You are on about Me









3.95 is god damn poor 1800x its more or less same what mine 1700x needs to run 3.95 :/ To be considered stable i go like 10xhigh pass and 2x maximum pass. Then i know it wont crash on me when encoding videos overnight








nowadays i live with LLC2 seems to work fine


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll be the 1002 Guinea Pig
> 
> I'm going in...


Well, that is a massive NOPE! lol

All hell broke loose!

Screen flashing like mad, textless MessageBox's popping up, kept logging me out, freezes, the works lol

Somehow I managed to get into Safe Mode and ran the uninstaller!


----------



## ggdfdgd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I get those random pauses under load or even sometimes playing youtube videos micro pauses making voice sound like robots. I am on Win 10 Anniversary, so it is not just with Creators.
> 
> Also to the Asus employees,
> 
> One thing that is real annoying and should be easy to fix is the motherboard RGB lighting when set to temperature is completely useless because it is always red. Even idling at 35C with a water cooler it is red because 35C on an X chip is read as 55C. So either the code needs to take in account the fake +20C or it should be like Corsair Link software where you can change the slider values for green, yellow, and red temperatures. I would like to look into my case window and see red ONLY when the cpu or motherboard is hot and loaded, not when idling. When idling it should be green, minimal load should be yellow, only full loads should be red.


*Possible fix to the Windows 10 NVMe freezing during workloads such as RealBench*

Seeing how this seems to be releated to NVMe SSD's I think I've found the solution but haven't tested it extensively yet. By default windows 10 allows an nvme drive to enter power saving states after just 100 milliseconds. Increasing this value to the maximum allowed that being 60000 (60 seconds) should prevent the nvme drive from pretty much ever entering a power saving state and should fix this. Seeing how windows 7 doesn't have this setting at all and effectively lets the nvme drive stay in it's full powered state at all times (as long as PCIe Link State Power Management is disabled atleast, or maybe the time required to deem the drive "idle" is sufficiently high even with it enabled for the drive to never enter a power saving state) would also explain why this bug doesn't seem to exist in windows 7.

To change the nvme idle timeout value you first need to apply a registry tweak to unhide the setting in advanced power settings. *Make sure to export/backup HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings before you change anything!* After you've done this open for the following registry key:

*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\d639518a-e56d-4345-8af2-b9f32fb26109*

From there change *Attributes* from *1* (Remove = hidden) to *2* (Add = unhidden)

With the creators update there's also a second NVMe timeout value called *SEC NVMe Idle Timeout* that doesn't seem to exist in previous windows 10 versions (determined this by looking through powercfg dumps from previous windows 10 versions such as this). I'm not 100% sure what this does exactly (google yielded nothing, probably because this value didn't exist before) so proceed at your own risk but unlike the previous value that's set to 100ms regardless of whether you're running on battery power or not this one is set to 200ms if you're not running on batter power and 100ms if you are. To unhide this again change attributes value from 1 to 2 for the following registry key:

*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\6b013a00-f775-4d61-9036-a62f7e7a6a5b*

After this you should see the following in advanced power options under Hard disk:

(the reason you see other normally hidden values here is that what I personally did is I exported all power setting registry keys, opened the .reg file in Notepad++ and replaced all "Attributes"=dword:00000001 with "Attributes"=dword:00000002 and after that imported the changes back by running the reg file. You might want to do this too if you're curious to see what other hidden settings there are but if you do naturally don't change anything if you don't know what it does there's a reason many of these settings are hidden after all)

Changing both values to *60000* should prevent the NVMe drive from excessively entering a power saving state. Another thing I noticed and confirmed to be caused by these power saving states is that while the drive is in a power saving state the power on hours SMART value doesn't increment properly which results in a much lower power on hours value being reported than what's true. I'm gonna continue testing this myself but from preliminary testing this seems to do the trick. SSD power saving states have caused many problems in the past I'm sure some of you are aware of so I'm pretty confident this is what's causing the freezing. Seeing how low the power usage of SSD's are in the first place it's pretty stupid that aggressive power saving features like these get defaulted to on in the first place even if using the high performance power plan and not running on battery power.

.reg files to hide/unhide *NVMe Idle Timeout* and *SEC NVMe Idle Timeout* (only apply the SEC NVMe Idle Timeout if you're on Windows 10 Creators Update!):

NVMeIdleTimeoutRegistryTweaks.zip 2k .zip file


EDIT: Updated .reg files that also remove the 60000 millisecond cap so that the timeout value can be increased all the way up to 1569325055 milliseconds (~18 days), see this post:

NVMeIdleTimeoutRegistryTweaksv2.zip 2k .zip file


EDIT2: Sadly this doesn't seem to completely fix the problem.







I'm gonna continue using this tweak myself though till I've determined if this atleast fixes the power on hours reporting problem which it should from what I've found with google. It's also possible that this tweak only applies when you're using the stock windows NVMe driver, I tried that before but saw now difference compared to the samsung nvme driver. I'm gonna try switching back to the stock windows nvme driver next to give this one last try.

EDIT3: Final update for now. There's definitely an improvement with the stock windows nvme driver over the samsung nvme driver (with the NVMe Idle Timeout tweak applied). Also found out that the SEC NVMe Idle Timeout value is probably samsung specific instead of being creators update specific seeing how after switching to the stock driver the NVMe Idle Timeout registry settings got reset (both valuemax and attributes). After unhiding the value again it it was already set to 60000 so the change did persist even with the registry settings reset. SEC NVMe Idle Timeout also got set back to 60000 even though it's registry settings didn't get reset so it's possible values higher than 60000 don't stick even if you uncap the limit. Here are all my current posting relating to these registry tweaks: 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8


----------



## Gadfly

Does anyone know if the included SLI bridge is a full HB bridge?

I am getting "SLI sync limit reached" messages in GPU-Z / Afterburner / GPU Tweak III.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## crossbone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggdfdgd3*
> 
> *Possible fix to the Windows 10 NVMe freezing during workloads such as RealBench*
> 
> Seeing how this seems to be releated to NVMe SSD's I think I've found the solution but haven't tested it extensively yet. By default windows 10 allows an nvme drive to enter power saving states after just 100 milliseconds. Increasing this value to the maximum allowed that being 60000 (60 seconds) should prevent the nvme drive from pretty much ever entering a power saving state and should fix this. Seeing how windows 7 doesn't have this setting at all and effectively lets the nvme drive stay in it's full powered state at all times (as long as PCIe Link State Power Management is disabled atleast, or maybe the time required to deem the drive "idle" is sufficiently high even with it enabled for the drive to never enter a power saving state) would also explain why this bug doesn't seem to exist in windows 7.
> 
> To change the nvme idle timeout value you first need to apply a registry tweak to unhide the setting in advanced power settings. *Make sure to export/backup HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings before you change anything!* After you've done this open for the following registry key:
> 
> *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\d639518a-e56d-4345-8af2-b9f32fb26109*
> 
> From there change *Attributes* from *1* (Remove = hidden) to *2* (Add = unhidden)
> 
> With the creators update there's also a second NVMe timeout value called *SEC NVMe Idle Timeout* that doesn't seem to exist in previous windows 10 versions (determined this by looking through powercfg dumps from previous windows 10 versions such as this). I'm not 100% sure what this does exactly (google yielded nothing, probably because this value didn't exist before) so proceed at your own risk but unlike the previous value that's set to 100ms regardless of whether you're running on battery power or not this one is set to 200ms if you're not running on batter power and 100ms if you are. To unhide this again change attributes value from 1 to 2 for the following registry key:
> 
> *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\6b013a00-f775-4d61-9036-a62f7e7a6a5b*
> 
> After this you should see the following in advanced power options under Hard disk:
> 
> (the reason you see other normally hidden values here is that what I personally did is I exported all power setting registry keys, opened the .reg file in Notepad++ and replaced all "Attributes"=dword:00000001 with "Attributes"=dword:00000002 and after that imported the changes back by running the reg file. You might want to do this too if you're curious to see what other hidden settings there are but if you do naturally don't change anything if you don't know what it does there's a reason many of these settings are hidden after all)
> 
> Changing both values to *60000* should prevent the NVMe drive from excessively entering a power saving state. Another thing I noticed and confirmed to be caused by these power saving states is that while the drive is in a power saving state the power on hours SMART value doesn't increment properly which results in a much lower power on hours value being reported than what's true. I'm gonna continue testing this myself but from preliminary testing this seems to do the trick. SSD power saving states have caused many problems in the past I'm sure some of you are aware of so I'm pretty confident this is what's causing the freezing. Seeing how low the power usage of SSD's are in the first place it's pretty stupid that aggressive power saving features like these get defaulted to on in the first place even if using the high performance power plan and not running on battery power.


+REP

Simply great - thanks a lot.
Tested and confirmed working on my end. Lets hope Microsoft can fix this behaviour in an update, but up until then - we are fine 

edit: after some time I still had the freeze, but it is not nearly as bad as before your fix.


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggdfdgd3*
> 
> *Possible fix to the Windows 10 NVMe freezing during workloads such as RealBench*
> 
> Seeing how this seems to be releated to NVMe SSD's I think I've found the solution but haven't tested it extensively yet. By default windows 10 allows an nvme drive to enter power saving states after just 100 milliseconds. Increasing this value to the maximum allowed that being 60000 (60 seconds) should prevent the nvme drive from pretty much ever entering a power saving state and should fix this. Seeing how windows 7 doesn't have this setting at all and effectively lets the nvme drive stay in it's full powered state at all times (as long as PCIe Link State Power Management is disabled atleast, or maybe the time required to deem the drive "idle" is sufficiently high even with it enabled for the drive to never enter a power saving state) would also explain why this bug doesn't seem to exist in windows 7.
> 
> To change the nvme idle timeout value you first need to apply a registry tweak to unhide the setting in advanced power settings. *Make sure to export/backup HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings before you change anything!* After you've done this open for the following registry key:
> 
> *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\d639518a-e56d-4345-8af2-b9f32fb26109*
> 
> From there change *Attributes* from *1* (Remove = hidden) to *2* (Add = unhidden)
> 
> With the creators update there's also a second NVMe timeout value called *SEC NVMe Idle Timeout* that doesn't seem to exist in previous windows 10 versions (determined this by looking through powercfg dumps from previous windows 10 versions such as this). I'm not 100% sure what this does exactly (google yielded nothing, probably because this value didn't exist before) so proceed at your own risk but unlike the previous value that's set to 100ms regardless of whether you're running on battery power or not this one is set to 200ms if you're not running on batter power and 100ms if you are. To unhide this again change attributes value from 1 to 2 for the following registry key:
> 
> *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\6b013a00-f775-4d61-9036-a62f7e7a6a5b*
> 
> After this you should see the following in advanced power options under Hard disk:
> 
> (the reason you see other normally hidden values here is that what I personally did is I exported all power setting registry keys, opened the .reg file in Notepad++ and replaced all "Attributes"=dword:00000001 with "Attributes"=dword:00000002 and after that imported the changes back by running the reg file. You might want to do this too if you're curious to see what other hidden settings there are but if you do naturally don't change anything if you don't know what it does there's a reason many of these settings are hidden after all)
> 
> Changing both values to *60000* should prevent the NVMe drive from excessively entering a power saving state. Another thing I noticed and confirmed to be caused by these power saving states is that while the drive is in a power saving state the power on hours SMART value doesn't increment properly which results in a much lower power on hours value being reported than what's true. I'm gonna continue testing this myself but from preliminary testing this seems to do the trick. SSD power saving states have caused many problems in the past I'm sure some of you are aware of so I'm pretty confident this is what's causing the freezing. Seeing how low the power usage of SSD's are in the first place it's pretty stupid that aggressive power saving features like these get defaulted to on in the first place even if using the high performance power plan and not running on battery power.
> 
> .reg files to hide/unhide *NVMe Idle Timeout* and *SEC NVMe Idle Timeout* (only apply the SEC NVMe Idle Timeout if you're on Windows 10 Creators Update!):
> 
> NVMeIdleTimeoutRegistryTweaks.zip 2k .zip file


Awesome post! Thanks! Where did you get this info from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Well, that is a massive NOPE! lol
> 
> All hell broke loose!
> 
> Screen flashing like mad, textless MessageBox's popping up, kept logging me out, freezes, the works lol
> 
> Somehow I managed to get into Safe Mode and ran the uninstaller!


@elmor

Any idea why it's doing this? I'm on 1002 and HPET is enabled EDIT: (at least, I think it's on, I've never changed it and Ryzen master runs, that needs it, I think?)

All I did was set 39x and my usual voltage for P0.

Also, I didn't enable "Apply at system start" but a reboot still meant my system was messed up.

Uninstalling it brought everything back to normal, except the server doesn't get removed from HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Hmmm. I noticed a few other people saying their RAM would sometimes only detect at half capacity. My module that was doing the same has stopped working completely.
> Though it is detected as CAS 18 in the bios. Auto Settings dont help.
> I tested with Aura too, only the remaining good stick responds to Aura, the duff stick is stuck on a lovely sky blue colour.
> 
> Just thought I'd put this out there in case there is any commonality of failure in future.
> 
> GSkill F4-3600C16D-16GTZR was running at 3200 with 3200 strap at cl14, 1.35v on Bios 0082 after 0003 EC Flash.


Getting something similar here, one stick is reporting this:

One stick









The second one









Faulty stick? Incompatibility?


----------



## ggdfdgd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Awesome post! Thanks! Where did you get this info from if you don't mind me asking?


I stumbled upon this while looking for how to prevent my monitor turning off while the PC is locked after just 1 minute (which is why I originally decided to unhide all hidden power settings). If you're curious how to do that btw you need to change the attributes value from from 1 to 2 for the following registry key: *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\7516b95f-f776-4464-8c53-06167f40cc99\8EC4B3A5-6868-48c2-BE75-4F3044BE88A7* and after that you can configure the monitor timeout when your PC is locked like so:


I had also previously noticed that for some reason the power on hours reported on my SSD was incorrect but it was fine on my other drives (Crucial MX100 512gb and WD Black 2Tb) so I googled if this power saving setting had possibly something to do with that and turns out it had. At the same time I realised what if this setting is also the cause for the random freezes I and others were experiencing (seeing how SSD power saving features have caused me trouble in the past) and after a quick test run of RealBench the freezing seemed to be gone


----------



## r4m0n

Updated the Linux ZenStates port with the new C6 state control options. It defaults to on, so unless you have some reason to disable the C6 state, you probably don't need to fiddle with that.

https://github.com/r4m0n/ZenStates-Linux


----------



## CeltPC

+ Rep to Voodoo Jungle of Thaiphoon Burner. He saw that Thaiphoon was not reading my SPD's, did a new version, and notified me. It worked. I have never seen a developer respond to an issue like this, particularly as I did not assume the program was at fault or message him. Outstanding.

That just leaves me with the problem itself. I am thinking of returning both 16GB kits and ordering a 32GB kit. Here is the weird SMP stick.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Getting something similar here, one stick is reporting this:
> 
> One stick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faulty stick? Incompatibility?


I've got exactly the same on Slot #2, so have others.

Surely we can't all have exactly the same fault?


----------



## gupsterg

@SpecChum

Open command prompt / power shell as admin.

Type bcdedit and then enter.

If in list you have useplatformclock then HPET is on, otherwise not.



bcdedit /set useplatformclock true , enables HPET.

bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock , disable HPET.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Getting something similar here, one stick is reporting this:
> 
> One stick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faulty stick? Incompatibility?


I really don't know, They should be the same. They seem compatible as they were running fine before. I notice you seem to have 2 8GBmodules, but it looks like they were not part of a 16GBkit if I interpret the part number correctly.

Did you have them working at the same timings before? I assume so.

My kit was fine for a few weeks but the duff one in the B slot started taking a walk off the map a few days ago but today it got to the edge of the world and threw itself off!

I would be interested to see just how your situation develops and any other folks with similar RAM and symptoms.

RAM RMA ARM AMR MRA MAR


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @SpecChum
> 
> Open command prompt / power shell as admin.
> 
> Type bcdedit and then enter.
> 
> If in list you have useplatformclock then HPET is on, otherwise not.
> 
> 
> 
> bcdedit /set useplatformclock true , enables HPET.
> 
> bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock , disable HPET.


Yeah, I just Googled how to find out, it wasn't on. Oops









I thought Ryzen Master needed it on?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I really don't know, They should be the same. They seem compatible as they were running fine before. I notice you seem to have 2 8GBmodules, but it looks like they were not part of a 16GBkit if I interpret the part number correctly.
> Did you have them working at the same timings before? I assume so.
> My kit was fine for a few weeks but the duff one in the B slot started taking a walk off the map a few days ago but today it got to the edge of the world and threw itself off!
> I would be interested to see just how your situation develops and any other folks with similar RAM and symptoms.
> RAM RMA ARM AMR MRA MAR


This was in the same kit (2x8GB). I guess I might have to RMA, will contact G.Skill beforehand though.


----------



## ggdfdgd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crossbone*
> 
> +REP
> 
> Simply great - thanks a lot.
> Tested and confirmed working on my end. Lets hope Microsoft can fix this behaviour in an update, but up until then - we are fine
> 
> edit: after some time I still had the freeze, but it is not nearly as bad as before your fix.


Was "some time" longer than 60 seconds? Maybe increasing the timeout value even further would be the solution? It's possible to change the range of values accepted through the registry too though I'm not sure if windows would actually use a value that's over the default range. To uncap the value range you need to change ValueMax to 0xffffffff after which the timeout values can be set to 1569325055 milliseconds (~18 days). Here's the updated .reg files that do this too:

NVMeIdleTimeoutRegistryTweaksv2.zip 2k .zip file


Gonna try this myself now and continue testing, hopefully this is it so there would be one less thing to worry about


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Yeah, I just Googled how to find out, it wasn't on. Oops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Ryzen Master needed it on?


Installed 1x RM on W7, no use to me wiped OS







. Same install had Aura for 1x setup of static red LED "bling", gone and never used again







.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I've got exactly the same on Slot #2, so have others.
> 
> Surely we can't all have exactly the same fault?


Looks a bit like it. So what does that mean? Should we compare notes on bios and settings, RGB or not? Or is it just that GSKILL RAM is "a bit iffy". Are the RGB kit's SMbus comms screwing the pooch?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I've got exactly the same on Slot #2, so have others.
> 
> Surely we can't all have exactly the same fault?


Actually mine is on Slot #3, so I'm just not sure.



I wonder if defective SPD information is responsible for my having alot of difficulty (many retries necessary) to get a boot to UEFI after clearing CMOS, as the board may be having difficulty knowing what the heck the memory is.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Installed 1x RM on W7, no use to me wiped OS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Same install had Aura for 1x setup of static red LED "bling", gone and never used again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I meant I can run RM, so I had assumed HPET was on. I don't actually use RM for it's intended use lol


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I meant I can run RM, so I had assumed HPET was on. I don't actually use RM for it's intended use lol


LOL, I was explaining I got 0 experience with it other than install, take look and wipe system







.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> This was in the same kit (2x8GB). I guess I might have to RMA, will contact G.Skill beforehand though.


What is your usable capacity in windows?

What does bios say is found in capacity and what timings does it find for each stick?

I just emailed my vendor requesting RMA. Would I be better off going direct to gsKIll. I'm in France so posting to USA isn't attractive.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Actually mine is on Slot #3, so I'm just not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if defective SPD information is responsible for my having alot of difficulty (many retries necessary) to get a boot to UEFI after clearing CMOS, as the board may be having difficulty knowing what the heck the memory is.


Could be a CPU-Z bug? HWiNFO shows no sign of the errant profile.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Could be a CPU-Z bug? HWiNFO shows no sign of the errant profile.


No definitely not, as Thaiphoon sees the same problem.


----------



## gupsterg

I had F4-3200C14D-16GTZ DOA. Swapped kit is in #2 & #4. Each DIMM is read correct in Thaiphoon / CPU-Z / etc.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> No definitely not, as Thaiphoon sees the same problem.


Ah, I see.

Maybe @Mumak can shed some light?

It certainly doesn't show in HWiNFO.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Ah, I see.
> 
> Maybe @Mumak can shed some light?
> 
> It certainly doesn't show in HWiNFO.


Here is what UEFI reads:


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> I believe I have performance boost disabled, anything having to do with auto performance boosts I disabled them all. Maybe that's why I haven't seen XFR. But it'd be nice to get some clarification for this.
> 
> Are you still using offset? I was using it up until I read about the failed boost issue and personally I had no problems with failed boosts after stress testing on y-cruncher and setting my voltage appropriately. That said I'm using manual at 1.4V now just in case there is some failure in the future.


This discussion we had several pages back maybe the "magic bullet" to solve overvolting when on PState OC and AMD CBS reset but Extreme Tweaker does not







.

So CPB off.



Is ~1.000V







. So if AMD CBS reset it would be 1.000V + offset which I use is +162mV = ~1.162V







.

With CPB on CPU is using PB/XFR, so will go to 1.35V and if borked boot happen, with offset, = ~1.5V .

With CPB off, CPU in OS for single thread only boost to 3000MHz. This fits perfectly with what I had been saying before that in the case of R7 1700 when we change PState 0 from [Auto] to [Custom] the 1185mV is ceiling of VID/VOLTAGE.

We have also seen VID is ceiling when lowering PState 2 to reduce idle voltage which has increased due to offset used for PState 0 OC to stabilise.

Am now gonna start switching off rig on 3.8GHz PState OC, but gonna have CPB off







. Come thee borked boots I am ready!







.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Ah, I see.
> 
> Maybe @Mumak can shed some light?
> 
> It certainly doesn't show in HWiNFO.


Here is what UEFI reads:









There are other discrepancies as well, such as which slots are reading the part number.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggdfdgd3*
> 
> Was "some time" longer than 60 seconds? Maybe increasing the timeout value even further would be the solution? It's possible to change the range of values accepted through the registry too though I'm not sure if windows would actually use a value that's over the default range. To uncap the value range you need to change ValueMax to 0xffffffff after which the timeout values can be set to 1569325055 milliseconds (~18 days). Here's the updated .reg files that do this too:
> 
> NVMeIdleTimeoutRegistryTweaksv2.zip 2k .zip file
> 
> 
> Gonna try this myself now and continue testing, hopefully this is it so there would be one less thing to worry about


Im on creators and got only 1 option even tho used both tweeks but even in registry i dont have that key for second option. Made it so much beter i was about to make a post I JOINED Windows 10 Stutter club












Btw. For those on Samsung NVMe thats driver i'm using had 2 dig internetz to find it 05/08/2016 afaik there is no never one than this if so give me a shout.
https://ufile.io/i73v6

Basically Your fix with this driver Fixed my Stuttering under Aida IBT ect







Ofc IBT still freezes pc but it always did same on x99 w8.1 so thats that But Aida is properly fixed


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Here is what UEFI reads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are other discrepancies as well, such as which slots are reading the part number.


Ah, OK, it goes deeper then. Doesn't sound good.

I'm on 1002 BIOS with F4-3200C14-8GTZR x 2


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Ah, I see.
> 
> Maybe @Mumak can shed some light?
> 
> It certainly doesn't show in HWiNFO.


Reading SPD is a matter of correct interpretation and following the spec.
If HWiNFO doesn't show issues and the BIOS is showing correct values too, then I believe it's a bug in both CPU-Z and Taiphoon.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Reading SPD is a matter of correct interpretation and following the spec.
> If HWiNFO doesn't show issues and the BIOS is showing correct values too, then I believe it's a bug in both CPU-Z and Taiphoon.


See my post just above yours, please, we probably were cross posting.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> + Rep to Voodoo Jungle of Thaiphoon Burner. He saw that Thaiphoon was not reading my SPD's, did a new version, and notified me. It worked. I have never seen a developer respond to an issue like this, particularly as I did not assume the program was at fault or message him. Outstanding.
> 
> That just leaves me with the problem itself. I am thinking of returning both 16GB kits and ordering a 32GB kit. Here is the weird SMP stick.


What version of Thaiphoon Burner did you get? 0.4.1.3 is the latest 10.0.0.2 build on the website.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> See my post just above yours, please, we probably were cross posting.


Sorry, just saw those screenshots from BIOS. That looks indeed wrong - probably a problem with readout of DIMM SPD EEPROM.
Can you please run a let's say 3 times HWiNFO in Debug Mode and attach the Debug Files produced? I will then check the raw data to see what's going on there.
You might also try to use the RW-Tools and dump SPD data a few times. Then check the difference - for a particular module the content should not change. And if you have the same modules then the raw data should differ only by serial numbers and checksum.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Since I'm more of a "set it and leave it" guy when it comes to OC, I'm curious to know if there are any benefits to using the beta BIOS compared to the public 1002 release? I'm sure there is some small things that really help those that are constantly tweaking, but is there anything to get from them in regards to stable over time OC?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> What version of Thaiphoon Burner did you get? 0.4.1.3 is the latest 10.0.0.2 build on the website.


I got 10.1.0.0 Build 0424.


----------



## ggdfdgd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggdfdgd3*
> 
> Was "some time" longer than 60 seconds? Maybe increasing the timeout value even further would be the solution? It's possible to change the range of values accepted through the registry too though I'm not sure if windows would actually use a value that's over the default range. To uncap the value range you need to change ValueMax to 0xffffffff after which the timeout values can be set to 1569325055 milliseconds (~18 days). Here's the updated .reg files that do this too:
> 
> NVMeIdleTimeoutRegistryTweaksv2.zip 2k .zip file
> 
> 
> Gonna try this myself now and continue testing, hopefully this is it so there would be one less thing to worry about


After some more testing sadly I've confirmed the stuttering still isn't completely gone. I did however notice something I hadn't noticed before; I got a warning in RealBench just when the stuttering started about running low on ram and something about the pagefile. I was running with "Up to 16GB RAM" (have 32gb) I'm gonna try temporarily disabling the page file next and see if that fixes it.


----------



## TheMadMan697

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Pretty sure 0081 is going to be the next "factory posted" BIOS. It should help you with your Gskill kit too. It helped me hit 3200 without bclck on my F4-3200C14D-16GTZ kit.


Cheers. I might give that a try. Is there any reason you recommend 0081 over 0082 or 0083?


----------



## Benus74

Hey guys, I'm far from being a highly talented OC'er as my only recent experience is with this Ryzen build (so about 3 weeks) but I see many people asking for some Memory OC guides, and I haven't really seen a post yet to describe how to define correct timings for memory OC using DOCP profile without change BCLK.

Again, I'm not expert, but this has worked for me so far, and so, I wanted to share and see if maybe it could help some of you.

I've put together that google doc to show how the calculation works, you can copy it and make updates to the yellow boxes.
Google Doc

This is based on the paper from crucial and the fact that the BIOS prefer odd numbers when you get over 2666MHz DRAM frequency.

*Before you start, make sure to clear CMOS so that you don't get failed POST with PState OC which would cause very high voltage to your CPU !!*

The way the spreadsheet works is that you have to put the initial timings and max *Module Speed* in the yellow boxes, and then it'll give you what timings to try for other DOCP profiles.
You can simply try the various DOCP profiles from the *Extreme Tweaker* BIOS page.

Before selecting your DOCP profile, make sure to put the advertised voltage for your kit in the VDRAM, in my case 1.35V.
Also, make sure to set your VDDSOC to at least 0.95V as it helps for memory training.
Some of the more guru guys here will tell you 0.95V is not much and you could go to the 1.15V but I'm kind of trying to keep my voltages as low as possible.

Then select the one that you can get to boot up with no changes to the timings until it fails to POST.

When *it fails to POST* make sure to put your latest good memory OC based on DOCP profile, and then go to the *Memory Timings* section of the BIOS to see what timings it got to work with.
Put those timings in the yellow boxes.

In my case for instance, I've got a G.Skill F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR kit (4*8GB) and I can boot 26666 using CL 16-39 max, after that it wouldn't POST.
Then based on the calculation, to boot at 2933 I would have to put the 18-18-18-44 timings.
To boot at 3200 I would have to put 20-20-20-48 timings.
As there is no DOCP profile to boot at 3433 nor 3600, I haven't tried the other timings yet.

So what I've done is that I've put my DOCP Profile for 3200Mhz without using BCLK, and then put the correct timings, save, and it works








The only issue you can get after that is that you could get cold boot issues, but then using the correct ProcODT should solve the problem (I still need to try it, didn't have time this week-end)

For me using 3200Mhz has a real advantage over 2666Mhz when compiling very large code base (a 15% speed increase).
As noted by many, there is probably something going on with the infinity fabric and memory bus speed.

Wendell from TechLevel1 made an attempt to explain this and how to tweak memory timings in this video:



In fact my spreadsheet was very much inspired after seeing that video









I hope it'll help









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartoi*
> 
> What is faster/better for Ryzen:
> 
> 2933Mhz with 18-18-18-18-38 timings
> 
> or
> 
> 2666Mhz with 14-14-14-14-34 timings
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to OC my RAM using the same settings after upadting my BIOS to 0082. I lowered SOC Voltage to 1.1V though. For future reference, if trying to OC further to 3200Mhz, should the ProcODT settings be decreased, increased, or does it not matter anymore?


If you are able to run 2666Mhz with 14-34 timings, then you should be able to do 2933 at 16-38 as this would result in a similar true latency.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> Hello! I would buy Ryzen but only with >3200/32GB Memory.
> I've seen on 1st page some 32/64GB @ 3200MHz without BCLK with G.skill memory. Finally can we get it?


You can easily get to 3200Mhz by releasing timings like shown in the spreadsheet above.
To release timings you'll have to go to the Extreme Tweaker page of the BIOS and enter timings by hand.

Having the correct ProcODT is still going to require some manual tweaking and checking, so you'll need to try for yourself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> Thank you for sharing your experience. Can't you get 3200Mhz without changing BCLK?
> I don't like it because CPU Infinity Fabric get clocks from memory speed but without BCLK.


Yes, by releasing the timings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> *QUESTION!!!*
> 
> Which Ram kit should I go with?
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232488
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232492
> 
> Mainly doing premier, after effects, and gaming.


I've got the second one and can get 3200Mhz with the timings from the spreadsheet.
If you're luckier than me and have a better piece of silicon then maybe you'll be able to do better









Edit: added information about selecting right VDRAM and VDDSOC.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Actually mine is on Slot #3, so I'm just not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if defective SPD information is responsible for my having alot of difficulty (many retries necessary) to get a boot to UEFI after clearing CMOS, as the board may be having difficulty knowing what the heck the memory is.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Looks a bit like it. So what does that mean? Should we compare notes on bios and settings, RGB or not? Or is it just that GSKILL RAM is "a bit iffy". Are the RGB kit's SMbus comms screwing the pooch?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Could be a CPU-Z bug? HWiNFO shows no sign of the errant profile.


The discussion here is started when i asked for the SPD screenshots. Few weeks ago when testing OC settings suddenly the leds on one of my RAM sticks stopped working after a BSOD. I did also get some weird bootings and problems in windows. After checking the SPD info i saw weird SPD Ext. values on 1 of my sticks.

*I found the screenshots:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









After i saw this i started to test each ram stick individually, and found 1 stick was died. It didn't boot with only that stick in the slots.
The funny part was, this was not the one with broken leds









So i cant say whats the case with weird xmp profiles from other users here,
but mine showed only wrong SPD. Ext values (XMP 0.0) as you can see on the screenshots.

I sent them back and got immediately new ones!


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Sorry, just saw those screenshots from BIOS. That looks indeed wrong - probably a problem with readout of DIMM SPD EEPROM.
> Can you please run a let's say 3 times HWiNFO in Debug Mode and attach the Debug Files produced? I will then check the raw data to see what's going on there.
> You might also try to use the RW-Tools and dump SPD data a few times. Then check the difference - for a particular module the content should not change. And if you have the same modules then the raw data should differ only by serial numbers and checksum.


I'll give HWiNFO a go, not tried debug mode before. Let you know what the result is.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadMan697*
> 
> Cheers. I might give that a try. Is there any reason you recommend 0081 over 0082 or 0083?


1: Because it worked for me reaching 3200MHz.
2. Because it was rumored to be the next factory posted BIOS.


----------



## malitze

+rep for the stutter fix, after a quick test it seems I am rid of it. Thanks mate


----------



## ggdfdgd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> +rep for the stutter fix, after a quick test it seems I am rid of it. Thanks mate


Sadly it didn't completely get rid of the problem for me after some more testing. I also tried to disable the page file completely and that didn't help either









There's something more to this than that but it certainly seems to have something to do with how windows 10 handles NVMe SSD's. I've tried both the Samsung NVMe driver and the stock windows driver and that didn't change anything.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggdfdgd3*
> 
> After some more testing sadly I've confirmed the stuttering still isn't completely gone. I did however notice something I hadn't noticed before; I got a warning in RealBench just when the stuttering started about running low on ram and something about the pagefile. I was running with "Up to 16GB RAM" (have 32gb) I'm gonna try temporarily disabling the page file next and see if that fixes it.


What NVME drive u got and have you installed drivers for it ?? Iw set my time for 10 minutes long enuff









Just seen u posted stock and samsung drivers no cahnge hmm. At lest its better before Aida in my case wal like freeze fest !!!


----------



## XEKong

How do I undo the Zen State program? I was playing with it on 3.9. I deleted the folder, and reloaded my saved OC profile on the board, but it's stuck on 3.9.


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggdfdgd3*
> 
> Sadly it didn't completely get rid of the problem for me after some more testing. I also tried to disable the page file completely and that didn't help either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's something more to this than that but it certainly seems to have something to do with how windows 10 handles NVMe SSD's. I've tried both the Samsung NVMe driver and the stock windows driver and that didn't change anything.


NVMe drivers on W10 are kinda buggy right now....not sure how much Ryzen plays into it.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Sorry, just saw those screenshots from BIOS. That looks indeed wrong - probably a problem with readout of DIMM SPD EEPROM.
> Can you please run a let's say 3 times HWiNFO in Debug Mode and attach the Debug Files produced? I will then check the raw data to see what's going on there.
> You might also try to use the RW-Tools and dump SPD data a few times. Then check the difference - for a particular module the content should not change. And if you have the same modules then the raw data should differ only by serial numbers and checksum.


I've done 3 runs, not allowing me to post on here for some reason, JSON error.

https://1drv.ms/u/s!AipiGCTl1HL_g6EtM-EvaXSISw_21A


----------



## ggdfdgd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> +rep for the stutter fix, after a quick test it seems I am rid of it. Thanks mate


Sadly it didn't completely get rid of the problem for me after some more testing. I also tried to disable the page file completely and that didn't help either









There's something more to this than that but it certainly seems to have something to do with how windows 10 handles NVMe SSD's. I've tried both the Samsung NVMe driver and the stock windows driver and that didn't change anything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> What NVME drive u got and have you installed drivers for it ?? Iw set my time for 10 minutes long enuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just seen u posted stock and samsung drivers no cahnge hmm. At lest its better before Aida in my case wal like freeze fest !!!


I didn't try this tweak with the stock driver yet, gonna try that now







Hopefully the reason this didn't seem to fix the problem for me was that the timeout changes only apply when using the stock windows driver. I did try the stock driver before but without this tweak.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEKong*
> 
> How do I undo the Zen State program? I was playing with it on 3.9. I deleted the folder, and reloaded my saved OC profile on the board, but it's stuck on 3.9.


Not sure if you ran the uninstaller but I did notice it doesn't delete the server file from HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

Run regedit and delete it manually.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggdfdgd3*
> 
> Sadly it didn't completely get rid of the problem for me after some more testing. I also tried to disable the page file completely and that didn't help either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's something more to this than that but it certainly seems to have something to do with how windows 10 handles NVMe SSD's. I've tried both the Samsung NVMe driver and the stock windows driver and that didn't change anything.


I got another idea. Im running extra volts on SB 1.075 and VDDP 0.960 try that ??

Odd i got option and 10 minutes on samsung driver lol freeking windows 10 man.... and dont have that SECOND power plan option at all even tho creators lololol


----------



## ggdfdgd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I got another idea. Im running extra volts on SB 1.075 and VDDP 0.960 try that ??


I'm currently using 0.95 SOC and other volts apart from vcore on auto, gonna try increasing the SOC voltage next if switching to the standard nvme driver doesn't help and if that doesn't help either probably gonna give a shot to increasing the other voltages although I've been hesitant to mess with those. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Secret Dragoon

I'm coming over from the Gigabyte thread to ask a question.

While trying to reach 3600Mhz RAM (Usually by setting BCLK to 135) I get QCode 15 pre-Post. This should mean that the Northbridge/SoC initialization failed. Has anyone ran into this problem? What would be the solution?


----------



## XEKong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Not sure if you ran the uninstaller but I did notice it doesn't delete the server file from HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
> 
> Run regedit and delete it manually.


I deleted it, and still stuck at 3.9


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggdfdgd3*
> 
> I'm currently using 0.95 SOC and other volts apart from vcore on auto, gonna try increasing the SOC voltage next if switching to the standard nvme driver doesn't help and if that doesn't help either probably gonna give a shot to increasing the other voltages although I've been hesitant to mess with those. Thanks for the tip


Think AMDMatt and myself found that pumping extra volts here and there (not much just bit) When using BCLK gives better benchmark scores. I pump volts cause i got 6 external USB devices connected 2 memory card readers on internal ports. Thats why i gotten this Motherboard over Asrock









I would look in to volts always can change back to what it was


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> I'm coming over from the Gigabyte thread to ask a question.
> 
> While trying to reach 3600Mhz RAM (Usually by setting BCLK to 135) I get QCode 15 pre-Post. This should mean that the Northbridge/SoC initialization failed. Has anyone ran into this problem? What would be the solution?


what volts u on ?? Im one of people that got 3600 stable here from 3200 cl16 kit with crappy cl18.

Besides that cpu ?? and ram kit ?? Throw us a bone to go from


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Sorry, just saw those screenshots from BIOS. That looks indeed wrong - probably a problem with readout of DIMM SPD EEPROM.
> Can you please run a let's say 3 times HWiNFO in Debug Mode and attach the Debug Files produced? I will then check the raw data to see what's going on there.
> You might also try to use the RW-Tools and dump SPD data a few times. Then check the difference - for a particular module the content should not change. And if you have the same modules then the raw data should differ only by serial numbers and checksum.


I ran debug x3 and have the three debug files, however when trying to attach them here I get from the forum:

AJAX response unable to be parsed as valid JSON object.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I've done 3 runs, not allowing me to post on here for some reason, JSON error.
> 
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!AipiGCTl1HL_g6EtM-EvaXSISw_21A


Well.. The SPD EEPROM content between your both modules is different and looks like parts of the EEPROM were overwritten with erratic data. In your case the affected parts of EEPROM fortunately don't seem to contain vital information.
I'm not sure why that happened, if it's some fault of the modules or something in the system tried to overwrite the content.


----------



## ggdfdgd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Think AMDMatt and myself found that pumping extra volts here and there (not much just bit) When using BCLK gives better benchmark scores. I pump volts cause i got 6 external USB devices connected 2 memory card readers on internal ports. Thats why i gotten this Motherboard over Asrock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would look in to volts always can change back to what it was


I'm using 100 BCLK though. Something intresting I noticed after switching to the stock driver and restaring: the NVMe Idle Timeout value got hidden again and the ValueMax reset to 60000ms. SEC NVMe Idle Timeout didn't get rehidden nor it's ValueMax reset BUT the actual value it was set to got reset back to 60000 (so its possible this value is something specific to the samsung drivers). After unhiding the NVMe Idle Timeout again it was already set to 60000 so the change did persist despite it getting hidden but it seems that values past 60000 don't stick as I suspected could be the case. I'm gonna test the stock driver with 60000ms now just to be sure incase higher values don't apply (though it seems like higher values simply get dialed back to 60000) and hope for the best.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Well.. The SPD EEPROM content between your both modules is different and looks like parts of the EEPROM were overwritten with erratic data. In your case the affected parts fortunately don't seem to contain vital information.
> I'm not sure why that happened, if it's some fault of the modules or something in the system tried to overwrite the content.


Well, I do know that Aura controls the RGB lights by writing to SPD, you can probably guess the rest.

So, if that's right, not only does Aura break the lights on the motherboard, it has potential to knock out RGB RAM sticks.

Nice.

@elmor @[email protected]

If my suspicions are correct I think you need to look into this...


----------



## gupsterg

Not just issue with Aura IMO. See this video, then what G.Skill said to that video maker, link .


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggdfdgd3*
> 
> I'm using 100 BCLK though. Something intresting I noticed after switching to the stock driver and restaring: the NVMe Idle Timeout value got hidden again and the ValueMax reset to 60000ms. SEC NVMe Idle Timeout didn't get rehidden nor it's ValueMax reset BUT the actual value it was set to got reset back to 60000 (so its possible this value is something specific to the samsung drivers). After unhiding the NVMe Idle Timeout again it was already set to 60000 so the change did persist despite it getting hidden but it seems that values past 60000 don't stick as I suspected could be the case. I'm gonna test the stock driver with 60000ms now just to be sure incase higher values don't apply (though it seems like higher values simply get dialed back to 60000) and hope for the best.


Its getting better and better







if driver wont help deffo try volts. What memory speed You are on ?? In my case i can boot up with Soc 0.95 but found that anything below 1.125 under heavy load makes me loose performance or crash. Same with VDDP in my case helped with making oc stable where nothing else did.
Btw I'm using LLC2 auto gave me crash here and there not to mention i had to bump cvore so much i would idle at 1.46


----------



## samaelestevez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Still doesn't apply when system wakes from sleep.
> 
> Thanks for you efforts, I put in the time to overclock using the stock P1 and P2 voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if you sleep and resume, the applied settings are reverted to defaults?
Click to expand...

Suggestion for your P-States App: can you add BCLK parameter in the app?

My ram won't post at certain BCLK levels but if I turn it down and change it after I'm booted using Asus VCore i reach good ram speeds and it is stable. If your app could do the BCLK tinkering after booting up, it would add much more value to the app.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BUFUMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Well, I do know that Aura controls the RGB lights by writing to SPD, you can probably guess the rest.
> 
> So, if that's right, not only does Aura break the lights on the motherboard, it has potential to knock out RGB RAM sticks.
> 
> Nice.
> 
> @elmor @[email protected]
> 
> If my suspicions are correct I think you need to look into this...


ahh this was what i changed recently and recieved my Coldbug problems!!


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> what volts u on ?? Im one of people that got 3600 stable here from 3200 cl16 kit with crappy cl18.
> 
> Besides that cpu ?? and ram kit ?? Throw us a bone to go from


I have been trying 3600 16-16-16-36-1T @ 1.45v My ram is G. Skill F4-3600C16-8GTZR (B-Die). So it is native 3600 but with 2T. No way to switch Command Rate on the Gaming K7 =/.

Also tried 112.5 BCLK with the same timings but I get E6 instead which seems to be a VGA Q-Code.

I've also tried both PCIe 1.0 and 2.0 without success.


----------



## Spartoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> If you are able to run 2666Mhz with 14-34 timings, then you should be able to do 2933 at 16-38 as this would result in a similar true latency.


I get a 3b Q-code error when I try to set timings to 16-16-16-16-38.


----------



## ggdfdgd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Its getting better and better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if driver wont help deffo try volts. What memory speed You are on ?? In my case i can boot up with Soc 0.95 but found that anything below 1.125 under heavy load makes me loose performance or crash. Same with VDDP in my case helped with making oc stable where nothing else did.
> Btw I'm using LLC2 auto gave me crash here and there not to mention i had to bump cvore so much i would idle at 1.46


1.25 vcore with LLC3 @3.7GHz (currently using the stock cooler and although 3.8 @1.3v seems to also be stable with LLC3 the temps get too high)

I'm using 2666 14-14-14-34 on 1002 BIOS (so 1T) 1.35v dram and vboot dram. 2933 also works although with much looser timings (tried 18-16-16-38) so I'm sticking to 2666 for now waiting for may AGESA update.

With the stock driver and 60000 nvme idle timeout (also tried 1569325055) still got freezing but there's definitely an improvement over the samsung driver. Freezes happen much less frequently and also last a lot shorter (with the samsung driver the freezes sometimes lasted over 30 seconds). I'm gonna have to call it a day for now gotta wake up early tomorrow but hopefully this helps someone and maybe someone more knowledgeable is able to pinpoint the exact cause for this.

EDIT: So one last update. After checking the NVMe SMART information with CrystalDiskInfo I noticed that after all this testing and freezes the Controller Busy Time (0A) and Number of Error Information Log Entries (0F) values had risen (from 22 to 26 and 88 to 90 Decimal). Also I got a bunch of event viewer warnings at one point during a long freeze with the following description and with varying processes: The application \Device\HarddiskVolume4\Windows\System32\svchost.exe with process id 9724 stopped the removal or ejection for the device PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A804&SUBSYS_A801144D&REV_00\4&2d380d55&0&0009. The ID matches with my Samsung 960 EVO 500gb.


----------



## XEKong

I reinstalled, and uninstalled, and reran the service program again and it finally went back to stock.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> ahh this was what i changed recently and recieved my Coldbug problems!!


Do you have the SPD reading issues too?


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Well, I do know that Aura controls the RGB lights by writing to SPD, you can probably guess the rest.
> 
> So, if that's right, not only does Aura break the lights on the motherboard, it has potential to knock out RGB RAM sticks.
> 
> Nice.
> 
> @elmor @[email protected]
> 
> If my suspicions are correct I think you need to look into this...


Not sure how that thing works, as I didn't have experience with that yet.. But if there's anything writing into the SPD, then it's a very bad idea.
There can be a collision during the write cycle (with anything else trying to read SPD and switch the DDR4 pages) or a fault and the result is then an unpredictable corruption of SPD.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Sorry, just saw those screenshots from BIOS. That looks indeed wrong - probably a problem with readout of DIMM SPD EEPROM.
> Can you please run a let's say 3 times HWiNFO in Debug Mode and attach the Debug Files produced? I will then check the raw data to see what's going on there.
> You might also try to use the RW-Tools and dump SPD data a few times. Then check the difference - for a particular module the content should not change. And if you have the same modules then the raw data should differ only by serial numbers and checksum.


Ok, had to do it another way. Here are my debug files.

https://1drv.ms/f/s!AmnqYpEo4iX0gleDQe2JbyXMO7Qf


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Not sure how that thing works, as I didn't have experience with that yet.. But if there's anything writing into the SPD, then it's a very bad idea.
> There can be a collision during the write cycle (with anything else trying to read SPD and switch the DDR4 pages) or a fault and the result is then an unpredictable corruption of SPD.


G.Skill themselves say you must enable "DRAM SPD. Write" on Intel systems for their lighting software to work.

I presume Aura works in the same way since it looks like pretty identical software.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Ok, had to do it another way. Here are my debug files.
> 
> https://1drv.ms/f/s!AmnqYpEo4iX0gleDQe2JbyXMO7Qf


Sorry to say, but those modules have a pretty badly messed up SPD..


----------



## Timur Born

Martin, do you know what's up with the T_sensor sometimes reading VRM temps instead of Socket temp? In BIOS it always just reads N/A and in Windows it sometimes switches to VRM, while temp 4-6 keep reading Socket.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> G.Skill themselves say you must enable "DRAM SPD. Write" on Intel systems for their lighting software to work.
> 
> I presume Aura works in the same way since it looks like pretty identical software.


There's a good reason for having the SPDs write-protected. What idiot invented a technology which is writing into SPD (to trigger fancy LEDs) ?


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Not sure how that thing works, as I didn't have experience with that yet.. But if there's anything writing into the SPD, then it's a very bad idea.
> There can be a collision during the write cycle (with anything else trying to read SPD and switch the DDR4 pages) or a fault and the result is then an unpredictable corruption of SPD.


Can we copy the good SPD data to the knackered DRAM modules? Would that work.

Would there be any point if it did? If it happened once in a two week timeframe it WILL happen again.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Can we copy the good spd data to the knackered DRAM modules? Would that work.


Yes it should. But you'll probably loose the correct serial numbers (if there are any). But still better than modules with bad SPD - that can drive the BIOS crazy.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> There's a good reason for having the SPDs write-protected. What idiot invented a technology which is writing into SPD (to trigger fancy LEDs) ?


Worryingly, Aura is not considered BETA either, at least it doesn't say it is.

The G.Skill software is tho, but I've not used that as a user on here said it (probably) broke his RAM and he put me off trying it


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Sorry, just saw those screenshots from BIOS. That looks indeed wrong - probably a problem with readout of DIMM SPD EEPROM.
> Can you please run a let's say 3 times HWiNFO in Debug Mode and attach the Debug Files produced? I will then check the raw data to see what's going on there.
> You might also try to use the RW-Tools and dump SPD data a few times. Then check the difference - for a particular module the content should not change. And if you have the same modules then the raw data should differ only by serial numbers and checksum.


Ok, had to do it another way. Here are my debug files.

https://1drv.ms/f/s!AmnqYpEo4iX0gleDQe2JbyXMO7Qf
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Sorry to say, but those modules have a pretty badly messed up SPD..


Yikes I guess I had better return them right away. Thank you very much for your assistance.


----------



## Mumak

You're welcome.
It's too later here and I'm too tired. Need to go to bed, will check back tomorrow.
Good luck..


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> You're welcome.
> It's too later here and I'm too tired. Need to go to bed, will check back tomorrow.
> Good luck..


Thanks for all your help!


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Yikes I guess I had better return them right away. Thank you very much for your assistance.


Luckily, I got mine from Amazon so RMA shouldn't be an issue, but apart from the SPD reading issue mine's running OK.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Yes it should. But you'll probably loose the correct serial numbers (if there are any). But still better than modules with bad SPD - that can drive the BIOS crazy.


Well I just checked mine in bios. The good one has a page full of numbers but the bad one is entirely empty. Not a sausage!

So If I knew how, I'd be willing to do a copy and paste type thing with Thaiphoon Burner or similar. I could probably stump up 16 Dollars. FOR SCIENCE!

Would bugger the warranty I'm sure but you know, whatever. Its probably all GSKill would do anyway.

Problem is that the Thaiphoon Burner version I have only very rarely reads the SPD data off the modules.

Correct me if I am wrong, but....

It seems to me that there is a growing consensus among us, that the approach GSkill have taken to communicate RGB data to and from the SPD modules over the SMbus is at fault and it is rendering very expensive RAM useless by corrupting vital SPD data. The idea may be sound if executed correctly / carefully but I think we all know the true situation there.

Its a total mess.


----------



## Timur Born

4.0 + 3300-CL14 Cinebench results: Single Core 164, Multi Core 1783. Interestingly an older MC run at 4.1 only reached 1739, so I assume that I used slow RAM settings back then.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> I have been trying 3600 16-16-16-36-1T @ 1.45v My ram is G. Skill F4-3600C16-8GTZR (B-Die). So it is native 3600 but with 2T. No way to switch Command Rate on the Gaming K7 =/.
> 
> Also tried 112.5 BCLK with the same timings but I get E6 instead which seems to be a VGA Q-Code.
> 
> I've also tried both PCIe 1.0 and 2.0 without success.


Aaaa to get my 3600 im on 135.x bclk what cpu Soc are You on?? Onnmy case auto booted up with 1.15 but reduced to my 3472ddr stable volts and thats 1.13x but thats up to how good imc You have. Some here say/tested that it can warry and x series could have better imcs MAYBE.


----------



## Merkurio

I have a problem with the RGB stuff.

I installed Aura Sync software a few days ago and everything worked ok, but now all the motherboard lights turned off and can't open the Aura Sync app.

Tried clear CMOS, disable and enable ROG effects in the BIOS, installing and reinstalling Aura Sync and nothing works...

My Trident Z RGB works though.

Any ideas?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Worryingly, Aura is not considered BETA either, at least it doesn't say it is.
> 
> The G.Skill software is tho, but I've not used that as a user on here said it (probably) broke his RAM and he put me off trying it


Yep, that was me. Mine died 1 day after I installed the gskill rgb software. So I thought this was the killer! Someone else here ended this theory cause he had same issues but didn't install the gskill sw. Probably he used Aura. But if I'm right gskill rgb software is based on /working with Aura?!.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Yep, that was me. Mine died 1 day after I installed the gskill rgb software. So I thought this was the killer! Someone else here ended this theory cause he had same issues but didn't install the gskill sw. Probably he used Aura. But if I'm right gskill rgb software is based on /working with Aura?!.


They look identical, so I think it's nailed on they're essentially the same.


----------



## Timur Born

4.0 + 3300-CL14 vs. (stock) reference


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> They look identical, so I think it's nailed on they're essentially the same.


That's also what I thought.
So no RGB software for me with these new sticks till sorted out @ gskill or Aura. Can't risk returning again.


----------



## nycgtr

anyone whos on the creators update going thru sever instability regardless of ram settings.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> That's also what I thought.
> So no RGB software for me with these new sticks till sorted out @ gskill or Aura. Can't risk returning again.


Ditto, I uninstalled it a few days ago after my lights went off when PC was off.

Luckily, it was a straight forward Aura issue this time, so I reset everything to defaults and uninstalled it.

On my last board nothing worked to bring the lights back, they weren't even listed in the Aura app!


----------



## Timur Born




----------



## Merkurio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Yep, that was me. Mine died 1 day after I installed the gskill rgb software. So I thought this was the killer! Someone else here ended this theory cause he had same issues but didn't install the gskill sw. Probably he used Aura. But if I'm right gskill rgb software is based on /working with Aura?!.


This make sense to me.

I first installed the Trident Z RGB software, then the Aura Sync app, and got a lot of erratic behaviours, random lightning patterns and crashes in both programs.

Now my motherboard lights (and the AMD cooler lighting strip) don't work anymore, just the RAM.


----------



## gupsterg

@elmor

I confirm with Core Performance Boost set to [Disabled] on a failed boot with PState 0 OC and offset mode voltage I don't get ~1.5V







.

I did video of system at 3.8GHz / 3200MHz setting in UEFI. I shutdown PC via case button, switch off mains, PC do failed boot when powered on. AMD CBS reset, Extreme Tweaker settings still apply. As PB/XFR is off, due to CPB disabled, CPU in default mode does not reach ~1.35V and have +162mV added = ~1.5V. I instead get ~1.000V + offset







.

@Johan45 @noko59

You guys may wanna highlight in your PState guides for readers to knock it out if using offset voltage mode, as I have seen them being linked on here/other places. I will add info to my thread as well.

@geoxile

Thank you for this discussion that has lead to a fix for me until UEFI is sorted







.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> what volts u on ?? Im one of people that got 3600 stable here from 3200 cl16 kit with crappy cl18.
> 
> Besides that cpu ?? and ram kit ?? Throw us a bone to go from


I have been trying 3600 16-16-16-36-1T @ 1.45v My ram is G. Skill F4-3600C16-8GTZR (B-Die). So it is native 3600 but with 2T. No way to switch Command Rate on the Gaming K7 =/.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Aaaa to get my 3600 im on 135.x bclk what cpu Soc are You on?? Onnmy case auto booted up with 1.15 but reduced to my 3472ddr stable volts and thats 1.13x but thats up to how good imc You have. Some here say/tested that it can warry and x series could have better imcs MAYBE.


1,25v SOC (Yes I am aware that this is high). Your point about the x series having a better imc could be true.
At 1.2v SOC I was having freezes at 3200.

I will try auto SOC and see what is happening.


----------



## Reikoji

Read the prior posts. I now have no regrets for not buying the RBG Trident Z's ! I've also not bothered installing ASUS aura to control the mobo lights, which BTW there is an updated version as of a few days ago in the support section for the Crosshair VI Hero if you haven't checked it out yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> 4.0 + 3300-CL14 Cinebench results: Single Core 164, Multi Core 1783. Interestingly an older MC run at 4.1 only reached 1739, so I assume that I used slow RAM settings back then.


I theorize that if your CPU gets hot enough to throttle during the run your score will drop, tho I could be wrong. I've tried runs at higher (and fairly unsafe /w LLC4) voltages for 4200mhz and ended up with pretty darn high temp and lower score than 4150mhz with safer voltage, so i'm banking on CPU temp being at fault. Plus I still got WHEA errors. I believe If I get a top of the line water cooling system I can get proper scores and less or no errors. Right now I sport a simple H100i, which is good enough for 1.5v LLC1 and not get crazy hot.


----------



## CeltPC

OK, I have got my return stuff for my two kits of F4-3600C16D-16GTZR and will ship them back tomorrow. That will of course leave me without my Ryzen rig until I get a replacement. I am thinking of ordering a 32MB kit - F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR.

As I am starting from scratch, however, I want to consider alternatives. What would you order, knowing all you have learned at this point, including what 32 GB DRAM kits have been the most successful in reaching at least 3200 MHz.

I could even opt to go with a 16 GB kit, and get quicker speeds and timing, although I'm leaning toward 32 GB.

Please let me know your suggestions quickly, as I want to order as early as this evening (I have my trusty old laptop, but I want my Ryzen!).


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> OK, I have got my return stuff for my two kits of F4-3600C16D-16GTZR and will ship them back tomorrow. That will of course leave me without my Ryzen rig until I get a replacement. I am thinking of ordering a 32MB kit - F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR.
> 
> As I am starting from scratch, however, I want to consider alternatives. What would you order, knowing all you have learned at this point, including what 32 BG DRAM kits have been the most successful in reaching at least 3200 MHz.
> 
> I could even opt to go with a 16GB kit, and get quicker speeds and timing, although I'm leaning toward 32GB.
> 
> Please let me know your suggestions quickly, as I want to order as early as this evening (I have my trusty old laptop, but I want my Ryzen!).


! But you are supposed to shy away from those RBG kits, unless you don't care about controlling the lighting on them. Which is a limiter cuz Gskil doesn't seem to have 32gb kits for 3600 that arent RBG...

May update is around the corner, so a 32gb+ kit at 3200 may suffice, would just have to ease the timings for a short time.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merkurio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Yep, that was me. Mine died 1 day after I installed the gskill rgb software. So I thought this was the killer! Someone else here ended this theory cause he had same issues but didn't install the gskill sw. Probably he used Aura. But if I'm right gskill rgb software is based on /working with Aura?!.
> 
> 
> 
> This make sense to me.
> 
> I first installed the Trident Z RGB software, then the Aura Sync app, and got a lot of erratic behaviours, random lightning patterns and crashes in both programs.
> 
> Now my motherboard lights (and the AMD cooler lighting strip) don't work anymore, just the RAM.
Click to expand...

Perhaps some Linux users who wouldn't be able to run the LED software can chime in with whether they have had any failed DRAM with similar symptoms.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> ! But you are supposed to shy away from those RBG kits, unless you don't care about controlling the lighting on them. Which is a limiter cuz Gskil doesn't seem to have 32gb kits for 3600 that arent RBG...
> 
> May update is around the corner, so a 32gb+ kit at 3200 may suffice, would just have to ease the timings for a short time.


But it's so shiny and blingy!!









It is a conundrum, and I am hoping (as I was when I purchased 3600 MHz memory in the first place) to be able to get to 3200 MHz and maybe 3600 MHz with the May update. I don't want to use BCLK clocking because of card issues.

I do wish Asus / G.Skill would get together for a fix if it really is the RGB Aura software that is causing SPD corruption. I suspect it it is, but have not seen a definitive proof yet, it is close to a "smoking gun" thing at this point.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> But it's so shiny and blingy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a conundrum, and I am hoping (as I was when I purchased 3600 MHz memory in the first place) to be able to get to 3200 MHz and maybe 3600 MHz with the May update. I don't want to use BCLK clocking because of card issues.


Could go for broke and get a 16gb 4266mhz kit. Will run 3200 as low as 12cas so ive seen.


----------



## nycgtr

If may doesn't fix this. I am seriously done with ryzen. I have issues with corsair ram that are identical to review kits on the other c6h now lol. Thank god x299 is around the corner.


----------



## dorbot

I just bought Thaiphoon Burner but it does not read the good stick reliably, when it did I saved the "HEX dump" to a file. I have tried writing to the other identical but broken stick but no joy. There are some options I dont understand in the writing process too. (left and right adresses?)

Perhaps that updated version the developer gave someone here might work better.

Interestingly I got some response from CPUZ after one attempt. The slot 4 was previously blank but showed some data (with some errors and no capacity).

Unsurprisingly it did not work, lol.

The bios still has a blank page for the duff stick.

Back to plan "A" RMA.....



For a moment I had hope... I think CPUz was just reporting what it found bouncing around the SMbus after the write attempt. Another time I tried showed data on the wrong slot. No.1.

At that point I gave up.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> If may doesn't fix this. I am seriously done with ryzen. I have issues with corsair ram that are identical to review kits on the other c6h now lol. Thank god x299 is around the corner.


IMO AMD send guys with C6H review kits the wrong ram in the first place. If you'd noticed from the QVL, 3000mhz ram is nowhere to be found ! They just picked one ram model and sent it to every reviewer no matter what mobo they got.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> IMO AMD send guys with C6H review kits the wrong ram in the first place. If you'd noticed from the QVL, 3000mhz ram is nowhere to be found ! They just picked one ram model and sent it to every reviewer no matter what mobo they got.


Well everything was fine until the past week or so. I've had my 2 boards since launch. Then it just all went to hell rolling to 1002 does nothing. It only seems to play nice with 16gb which is heavily limiting for my application.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Well everything was fine until the past week or so. I've had my 2 boards since launch. Then it just all went to hell rolling to 1002 does nothing.


Is yours also 3000mhz ram or a variant of the same model?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Is yours also 3000mhz ram or a variant of the same model?


Exact same kit. I also have the gskill 3200 c16s as well and those were perfectly fine until now.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Exact same kit. I also have the gskill 3200 c16s as well and those were perfectly fine until now.


the gskill 3200 c16's certainly arent the favored samsung B die tho







do you know if the corsairs are samsung b die or not? timings on them look too horrendous for them to be..


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> the gskill 3200 c16's certainly arent the favored samsung B die tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you know if the corsairs are samsung b die or not?


Not sure. I could go and get the c14 b die. However, I do not feel it's worth buying DDR4 at it's current jacked up price to be on a platform when I have 3 sets of drr4 in hand already.


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I do wish Asus / G.Skill would get together for a fix if it really is the RGB Aura software that is causing SPD corruption. I suspect it it is, but have not seen a definitive proof yet, it is close to a "smoking gun" thing at this point.


If G.Skill is really using the SPD to control the LEDs on the memory, then there's no "fix". Anything accessing the SPD while their software is trying to update the LED status is going to be fighting with it, and when a bad combination happens, your SPD is corrupted.

A few tips for people with G.Skill RGB RAM for now:


If you can afford to, stop using the G.Skill LEDs altogether, it's the only way to be sure you aren't going to corrupt your SPD;
If you can't just stop using it, don't have the G.Skill software running with any monitoring software. CPU-Z or HWInfo are going to conflict with it and corrupt your SPD;
If it's already too late, your memory is still mostly fine. You just can't use D.O.C.P. anymore in the BIOS. Trying to use the D.O.C.P. settings with corrupted SPD may cause your vDDR to be set to any arbitrary number, if that happens, it may permanently disable your memory and possibly damage the motherboard (and CPU?).


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Not sure. I could go and get the c14 b die. However, I do not feel it's worth buying DDR4 at it's current jacked up price to be on a platform when I have 3 sets of drr4 in hand already.


I guess hope the May update helps the non-samsung b die situation enough. Or go o a lim and pick of a b-die set of some type. Maybe those sets you already have have been tainted by the intel platforms they've been in, save the review kit one


----------



## Reikoji

New version of CPU-Z bench, now shows i7-6950k beating my processor in multi thread and almost matching in single ! Everything up til now has been a lie


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> New version of CPU-Z bench, now shows i7-6950k beating my processor in multi thread and almost matching in single ! Everything up til now has been a lie


Well, 10 cores vs 8, so I guess that's acceptable... The CPU-Z benchmark is quite a bad thing to use as a base anyway, more useful to prevent people from just booting at 4.5GHz and posting crazy validations.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> Well, 10 cores vs 8, so I guess that's acceptable... The CPU-Z benchmark is quite a bad thing to use as a base anyway, more useful to prevent people from just booting at 4.5GHz and posting crazy validations.


yea, but 4ghz vs 3ghz per core/thread. It doesn't even have the i7-6900k to refrence from.... i say its rigged.

Either that or the previous version has been mega inflating scores. Validating in the new version wont even show scores right now anyway.


----------



## Kildar

If I do 0003 can go back to 1002?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Could go for broke and get a 16gb 4266mhz kit. Will run 3200 as low as 12cas so ive seen.


That is cruel, now you are making me really think, lol. And I would save $160.00 by getting 16 GB of 4266 MHz (F4-4266C19D-16GTZSW) over getting 32 GB of 3600MHz (F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR). I do have some trepidation how it might boot up on this motherboard with DRAM so far above anything it is anticipating.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> If G.Skill is really using the SPD to control the LEDs on the memory, then there's no "fix". Anything accessing the SPD while their software is trying to update the LED status is going to be fighting with it, and when a bad combination happens, your SPD is corrupted.
> 
> A few tips for people with G.Skill RGB RAM for now:
> 
> 
> If you can afford to, stop using the G.Skill LEDs altogether, it's the only way to be sure you aren't going to corrupt your SPD;
> If you can't just stop using it, don't have the G.Skill software running with any monitoring software. CPU-Z or HWInfo are going to conflict with it and corrupt your SPD;
> If it's already too late, your memory is still mostly fine. You just can't use D.O.C.P. anymore in the BIOS. Trying to use the D.O.C.P. settings with corrupted SPD may cause your vDDR to be set to any arbitrary number, if that happens, it may permanently disable your memory and possibly damage the motherboard (and CPU?).


Yea, as much as I love making my rig look like a nuclear reactor with 4 sticks of the RGB, I don't want to get a new kit just to have it get the SPD's corrupted.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> If I do 0003 can go back to 1002?


Yeah, but your board will continue to start with a base clock of 90 MHz until another bios that puts it back to 100 by flashing the Embedded Controller again becomes available..

The pre BIOS 90 MHz is for helping attain high RAM frequencies during training.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I just bought Thaiphoon Burner but it does not read the good stick reliably, when it did I saved the "HEX dump" to a file. I have tried writing to the other identical but broken stick but no joy. There are some options I dont understand in the writing process too. (left and right adresses?)
> Perhaps that updated version the developer gave someone here might work better.


Is the version 10.1.0.0 Build 0424?


----------



## dorbot

> No, its 10.0.0.2 build 0413 Your one is not yet available for download.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*


Perhaps this will be of help?

Voodoo Jungle Today at 1:06 amFlag
Hi mate,
Thanks for the feedback! I have just made some fixes again and the new version 10.1.0.0 should work fine now. Here is the download link for you http://softnology.biz/files/thpspbp101000424.zip


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> If I do 0003 can go back to 1002?


Yes.


----------



## CeltPC

I posted the G.Skill Trident RGB corrupt SPD issue we have been discussing to the G.Skill forum, you owners having issues might want to chime in:

http://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=14357


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I posted the G.Skill Trident RGB corrupt SPD issue we have been discussing to the G.Skill forum, you owners having issues might want to chime in:
> 
> http://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=14357


Well FFS, I just ordered this Ram and should have it Wednesday... I'm hoping this can be resolved with a bios update, the ram looks so cool in all the videos I've seen where it is used and I would love very much to keep it.









Which kit specifically did you buy?

I bought this one.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232492


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Well FFS, I just ordered this Ram and should have it Wednesday... I'm hoping this can be resolved with a bios update, the ram looks so cool in all the videos I've seen where it is used and I would love very much to keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which kit specifically did you buy?
> 
> I bought this one.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232492


I have / had the same except two 16 GB kits of it - https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232491

I am still trying to decide what to pull the trigger on for a replacement. Here are my top choices ATM, pending someone posting that changes my mind.









1) F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR same as yours - 32GB RBG 16-16-16-36 $409.99
2) F4-3600C16D-16GTZR same stuff but just two sticks $224.99
3) F4-3600C16D-16GTZSW same specs as above but non-RGB $194.99
4) F4-4266C19D-16GTZSW super fast stuff $249.99
mentioned by
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Could go for broke and get a 16gb 4266mhz kit. Will run 3200 as low as 12cas so ive seen.


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Exact same kit. I also have the gskill 3200 c16s as well and those were perfectly fine until now.


can you go into detail at whats wrong besides "fine until now." whats not fine?


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I have / had the same except two 16 GB kits of it - https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232491
> 
> I am still trying to decide what to pull the trigger on for a replacement. Here are my top choices ATM, pending someone posting that changes my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR same as yours - 32GB RBG 16-16-16-36 $409.99
> 2) F4-3600C16D-16GTZR same stuff but just two sticks $224.99
> 3) F4-3600C16D-16GTZSW same specs as above but non-RGB $194.99
> 4) F4-4266C19D-16GTZSW super fast stuff $249.99
> mentioned by


I'll bet 3) and 4) are the same exact memory. Notice 4) has was looser timings and 1.45v wheras 3) is cas 16 at 1.4v. Most probably the same kit and since I doubt Ryzen will ever do over 3600, might as well save money and get the 36000


----------



## alucardis666

Great news for AMD users

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/amd-adds-new-radeon-pro-duo-with-two-polaris-10-gpus.html

^^^ Guess that's their answer to the TXp?

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/ryzen-to-post-faster-with-new-agesa-1-4a-microcode.html

^^^ This is *GREAT* news!


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Great news for AMD users
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/amd-adds-new-radeon-pro-duo-with-two-polaris-10-gpus.html
> 
> ^^^ Guess that's their answer to the TXp?
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/ryzen-to-post-faster-with-new-agesa-1-4a-microcode.html
> 
> ^^^ This is *GREAT* news!


2nd news is a bit late i believe. 0079 onward is using AGESA 1.0.0.4a. Maybe some mobo vendors still havent posted the update to their bioses for some boards.

I think RX Vega x2's would be answer to Titan XP too







.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I posted the G.Skill Trident RGB corrupt SPD issue we have been discussing to the G.Skill forum, you owners having issues might want to chime in:
> 
> http://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=14357


Are you sure it's not just a manufacturing defect?

Do the SPDs show up in the BIOS?

There are people complaining about the Aura software on the ROG forums.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I'll bet 3) and 4) are the same exact memory. Notice 4) has was looser timings and 1.45v wheras 3) is cas 16 at 1.4v. Most probably the same kit and since I doubt Ryzen will ever do over 3600, might as well save money and get the 36000


Regarding the 4266 MHz option, I believe 4200 will be a breeze with the May update









Ok, more seriously, I do sorta think the more expensive sticks get binned as higher performing stuff, but who knows? Worth 55 bucks to see what it can do? hmm.. Objectively from a system performance gain I doubt it. From a have fun and find out perspective? Maybe....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Are you sure it's not just a manufacturing defect?


As I posted earlier, "I do wish Asus / G.Skill would get together for a fix if it really is the RGB Aura software that is causing SPD corruption. I suspect it it is, but have not seen a definitive proof yet, it is close to a "smoking gun"...

That others are seeing the same issue with SPD readings, I doubt that I just got a manufacturing defect on two kits.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> *Regarding the 4266 MHz option, I believe 4200 will be a breeze with the May update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You really need your Ram faster than your processor?









I think 3600Mhz is a good sweet spot for ram. For the time being, in terms of performance gains over 2133mhz, not price... As well DDR3/4 pricing right now is a little ridiculous compared to 6 months ago.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> You really need your Ram faster than your processor?


Definitely!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Definitely!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlestereo

*Can anyone with Firestrike test something for me pleeeeeease:*

Do 2 runs with same GPU settings but for CPU...
Run1 = BCLK @ 100, cpu ratio 39.5 (or whatever you run), mem 3200
Run2 = BCLK @ 141, cpu ratio equivalent (28 or whatever), mem 3050~ ish

Use same RAM timings, LLC, core voltage and power settings for both runs

I've run into some interesting results from testing this. Comparing a Titan X (pascal) vs a new Titan Xp, both Ryzen 1800x's and *the difference between a stock BCLK and a 141 is 20%+ in FS combined score* (http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12425775/fs/12433454). That should translate to huge real world performance boosts. Just want to see if this is a fluke or verifiable. If anyone else is interested try gaming as well, would love to see differences.

*@Gadfly* - Incredible chip and numbers! Lucky bastard! What has been the highest Firestrike Physics score you've been able to run yet?


----------



## Cata79

Ashes of the Singularity benchmark gives me a bsod with 121 bclk.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong, but....
> It seems to me that there is a growing consensus among us, that the approach GSkill have taken to communicate RGB data to and from the SPD modules over the SMbus is at fault and it is rendering very expensive RAM useless by corrupting vital SPD data. The idea may be sound if executed correctly / carefully but I think we all know the true situation there.
> Its a total mess.


That's right. Due to such a wrong design decision I believe the manufacturer should accept these RMAs.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> That's right. Due to such a wrong design decision I believe the manufacturer should accept these RMAs.


Doesn't GSkill have a lifetime warranty?


----------



## cookiesowns

Anyone running Ryzen with Hynix DBL-Sided? I have an old kit of DDR4 2666 Hynix that did C13-14-14 at 1.315V. ( 8x8GB on X99 ). Been having some bizzare stability issues even with running it at 2666 C15 flat 1.315V...


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*


Did you turn off the lighting effects when you took this reading? It is among the known issues.

You should go into the BIOS as there is a section which displays the SPD without the software interference of a SMBus scan.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Doesn't GSkill have a lifetime warranty?


They do.

But they could turn around and say you caused the SPD data corruption. See links in this post.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> That's right. Due to such a wrong design decision I believe the manufacturer should accept these RMAs.


This is what my report looks like: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4hoXY-91SDFcmxwRGhKN2h4b2c

How can I get the .dbg files by the way? From what I can understand it looks like I lost all XMP info on one stick. Used the Aura software only (not the G.Skill one).


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I theorize that if your CPU gets hot enough to throttle during the run your score will drop, tho I could be wrong. I've tried runs at higher (and fairly unsafe /w LLC4) voltages for 4200mhz and ended up with pretty darn high temp and lower score than 4150mhz with safer voltage, so i'm banking on CPU temp being at fault. Plus I still got WHEA errors. I believe If I get a top of the line water cooling system I can get proper scores and less or no errors. Right now I sport a simple H100i, which is good enough for 1.5v LLC1 and not get crazy hot.


Thermal throttling begins at Tctl = 95 C. Using Sense Skew and cooling my 1800X usually doesn't hit that at all. I did a quick run at 4.1 using +0.15 V instead of the +0.05 V I used for 4.0. Score at 4.1 + 3300-CL14 is 1800 - 1817, so my former run used slower RAM settings. Which goes to show that RAM frequency impacts CB scores.

Interestingly CB lists the CPU as 4.0 is Elmor's Zenstate program is used to up the frequency.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> This is what my report looks like: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4hoXY-91SDFcmxwRGhKN2h4b2c
> 
> How can I get the .dbg files by the way? From what I can understand it looks like I lost all XMP info on one stick. Used the Aura software only (not the G.Skill one).


You need to run HWiNFO in Debug Mode, see here for more details about that: https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-IMPORTANT-Read-this-before-submitting-a-report

I believe the problem with corrupted SPD is due to a conflict between software that writes to SPD and any other software that accesses SPD during the same time.
DDR4 has 2 banks of 256 bytes for SPD and to read the entire SPD, it's required to send a command (via SMBus) to switch the banks.
So if such a bank switch command happens during the write cycle, it can cause corruption.
Another problem might happen if multiple tools send an SMBus command at the same time, not just a bank switch. So such conflict could also be caused by lots of sensor monitoring tools that access SMBus.

To avoid problems of concurrent SPD access, tools like HWiNFO, AIDA64, CPU-Z, SIV and some others are synchronized - we use a global mutex, which we hold during the entire access operation and anyone else attempting to access SPD (if using the same mechanism) will wait for that mutex and only if it's released, will perform the operation.
I believe that Aura or G.Skill software don't support this mechanism and think they're the only ones accessing SPD. Not sure about Typhoon, but I recall we've been asking its author to implemented it (though my last info was that he didn't do it). Anyway, a correct implementation of synchronization would require that ALL tools accessing SPD support this mechanism. This should significantly reduce the probability of a conflict, though you can't avoid that for 100%. Writing to SPD should never be done, it's a fatal design. Several Intel systems block SPD write access as a security mechanism.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> You need to run HWiNFO in Debug Mode, see here for more details about that: https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-IMPORTANT-Read-this-before-submitting-a-report.


Thank you, this is what I got after 3 runs: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4hoXY-91SDFaEFkNnF2YkQ5Y1E


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Several Intel systems block SPD write access as a security mechanism.


And G.Skill say ....







....

As always many thanks Martin for your help







.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> You need to run HWiNFO in Debug Mode, see here for more details about that: https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-IMPORTANT-Read-this-before-submitting-a-report
> 
> I believe the problem with corrupted SPD is due to a conflict between software that writes to SPD and any other software that accesses SPD during the same time.
> DDR4 has 2 banks of 256 bytes for SPD and to read the entire SPD, it's required to send a command (via SMBus) to switch the banks.
> So if such a bank switch command happens during the write cycle, it can cause corruption.
> Another problem might happen if multiple tools send an SMBus command at the same time, not just bank switch.
> To avoid problems of concurrent SPD access, tools like HWiNFO, AIDA64, CPU-Z and some others are synchronized - we use a global mutex which we hold during the entire access operation and anyone else attempting to access SPD if using the same mechanism will wait for that mutex and only if it's released, will perform the operation.
> I believe that Aura or G.Skill software don't support this mechanism and think they're the only ones accessing SPD. Not sure about Typhoon. Anyway, a correct implementation of synchronization would require that ALL tools accessing SPD support this mechanism. This should significantly reduce the probability of a conflict, though you can't avoid that for 100%. Writing to SPD should never be done, it's a fatal design. Several Intel systems block SPD write access as a security mechanism.


Thanks again for the help in reviewing my debug files, hopefully getting new memory will solve the difficulty I was having in getting to UEFI after a clear CMOS with switching bios versions. Maybe be able to tighten timings better as well. I'm just about to punch the order button on either some 3600 MHz or some 4266 MHz DRAM for the replacements - having trouble deciding.


----------



## SpecChum

Does OC.net have a g.skill rep?

Might be worth tagging them if so.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And G.Skill say ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> As always many thanks Martin for your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I think I'll wait for G.Skill and Asus to acknowledge the issue before sending my RAM for RMA, not risking sending the sticks only to get told that I'm to blame for their software shortcomings


----------



## Mumak

I believe the SPD corruption problem can be only fixed if all tools writing to SPD would synchronize with others using the method I have described above.
The name of the mutex to interlock SPD/SMBus access is: "Global\Access_SMBUS.HTP.Method"
When this would be implemented, then list all tools supporting this mechanism as approved to be used concurrently.
Until then those who don't want to run into troubles - best would be to completely avoid running any RGB controlling software. If you still do, then make sure not to run with any other system monitoring/information tools that might read SPD or access SMBus. Approved applications currently are: Notepad, Solitaire, Calculator


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> I believe the SPD corruption problem can be only fixed if all tools writing to SPD would synchronize with others using the method I have described above.
> The name of the mutex to interlock SPD/SMBus access is: "Global\Access_SMBUS.HTP.Method"
> When this would be implemented, then list all tools supporting this mechanism as approved to be used concurrently.
> Until then those who don't want to run into troubles - best would be to completely avoid running any RGB controlling software. If you still do, then make sure not to run with any other system monitoring/information tools that might read SPD or access SMBus. Approved applications currently are: Notepad, Solitaire, Calculator


Thanks again, I only have a question, can you tell by my debug files above if my RAM SPD on the fourth slot can keep going (assuming I don't use Aura at all) till we get an official answer from Asus/G.Skill about the issue? Like I said, I don't want to risk getting told that I'm not under RMA because of the different SPD values. Personally, other than the reading issues with XMP I haven't noticed anything weird performance wise, and it doesn't show errors with memtest64. I'm setting both speed and timings manually though.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Does OC.net have a g.skill rep?
> 
> Might be worth tagging them if so.


Already done/posted in a thread which is about Ryzen, have other members where RGB dimms died on Gigabyte, Asrock ...

Link.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Thanks again, I only have a question, can you tell by my debug files above if my RAM SPD on the fourth slot can keep going (assuming I don't use Aura at all) till we get an official answer from Asus/G.Skill about the issue? Like I said, I don't want to risk getting told that I'm not under RMA because of the different SPD values. Personally, other than the reading issues with XMP I haven't noticed anything weird performance wise, and it doesn't show errors with memtest64. I'm setting both speed and timings manually though.


Sorry, but that's corrupted too. Several fields including timing data are corrupt.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Sorry, but that's corrupted too. Several fields including timing data are corrupt.


Is it on both sticks or just the one that is not reading XMP correctly? What I'm thinking is that even if I get a replacement I could be facing the same issue. Do we know for certain that Aura is to blame?


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Is it on both sticks or just the one that is not reading XMP correctly? What I'm thinking is that even if I get a replacement I could be facing the same issue. Do we know for certain that Aura is to blame?


I don't have a 'reference' dump of a module that would be 100% OK, but I suppose both your modules are affected.


----------



## Clukos

This is a bummer, and it's something you think they would've thought when designing the software


----------



## Maxcielle

i am preparing everything to get my Crosshair and my ryzen 1700 but having a few doubts over water pump and flow connections. I have two phobya pumps on my system (non pmw version) where should i power them and how to I get the benefits of flow and temp meters? Should i get a flow meter and temp meter and connect in the flow port?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> I have been trying 3600 16-16-16-36-1T @ 1.45v My ram is G. Skill F4-3600C16-8GTZR (B-Die). So it is native 3600 but with 2T. No way to switch Command Rate on the Gaming K7 =/.
> 
> Also tried 112.5 BCLK with the same timings but I get E6 instead which seems to be a VGA Q-Code.
> 
> I've also tried both PCIe 1.0 and 2.0 without success.


Aaaa to get my 3600 im on 135.x bclk what cpu Soc are You on?? Onnmy case auto booted up with 1.15 but reduced to my 3472ddr stable volts and thats 1.13x but thats up to how good imc You have. Some here say/tested that it can warry and x series could have better imcs MAYBE.

Im on ddr volts 1.41 myself
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> i am preparing everything to get my Crosshair and my ryzen 1700 but having a few doubts over water pump and flow connections. I have two phobya pumps on my system (non pmw version) where should i power them and how to I get the benefits of flow and temp meters? Should i get a flow meter and temp meter and connect in the flow port?


Like WHAT benefit are you looking for ?? Only benefit is you can see whats the flow and water temperature from OS.. If that is worth draining loop and adding extra bits to it go ahead


----------



## lordzed83

@elmor
Well I know why ZenStates does not change my volts.. Even when i change VID in bios on p0 it still stays 1.35 even tho it says 1.4 in there. Got no idea whereto look to get voltage control working on ZenStates at this point. Bios 081 still super stable especially after NVME ssd registry fix


----------



## Dethon

Damn, I think I'm affected by the SPD corruption problem too... I'll upload a debug report when I get home in the afternoon, just to be sure.
I have a question for @Mumak though, If you manually set your timings, frequency and voltage in BIOS, what can kind of problems can this SPD corruption provoke?
In my case it seems to be working ok, If it wasn't for CPU-Z I wouldn't have noticed a thing. Do you think I can hold out on RMA until we have an official response on the matter?


----------



## Clukos

The weirdest thing is I've ran several memory testing tools, memtest64, windows memory diagnostic tool, memtest86 and none report any issues/errors at all and I also have available the full 16384MB of memory as well. What is the risk of running this memory with manually set timings (at least the ones I can change, sub-timings are determined by the strap)? The RMA process could take well over several weeks and I don't have a spare DDR4 kit to work with


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I posted the G.Skill Trident RGB corrupt SPD issue we have been discussing to the G.Skill forum, you owners having issues might want to chime in:
> 
> http://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=14357


Well I probably would but GSkill forum has not verified my account so cant post there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Perhaps this will be of help?
> 
> Voodoo Jungle Today at 1:06 amFlag
> Hi mate,
> Thanks for the feedback! I have just made some fixes again and the new version 10.1.0.0 should work fine now. Here is the download link for you http://softnology.biz/files/thpspbp101000424.zip


Thanks a lot!

It read first time! Might have another go writing tonight but I dont have much hope for my duff RAM stick. RAM-RIP-RMA...


----------



## Clukos

I found the correct SPD file for my ram through the Typhoon database, this is it: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4hoXY-91SDFUlBEaU02RDFpZmM

Together I have the complete report for my two different sticks. Almost everything is the same, except the timings and the SPD errors.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Did you turn off the lighting effects when you took this reading? It is among the known issues.
> 
> You should go into the BIOS as there is a section which displays the SPD without the software interference of a SMBus scan.


Yeah, all RGB is off ATM, I am trying to keep the remaining stick alive. Cant remember if it was when I got this CPUz result but I'll have another go writing the good SPD data again, later.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Yeah, all RGB is off ATM, I am trying to keep the remaining stick alive. Cant remember if it was when I got this CPUz result but I'll have another go writing the good SPD data again, later.


You'll do this via Typhoon? If you do, let know about the results. I might do the same now that I have the correct file.


----------



## Clukos

Before I proceed with this (as it will probably help other users as well), is there a problem replacing: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4hoXY-91SDFSUtWNVlrMy02aXc

The "G.Skill F4-3600C16-8GTZR_1" and "G.Skill F4-3600C16-8GTZR_2" with "G.Skill F4-3600C16-8GTZR_database"? I'm asking because I really don't know what I'm doing at this point, never bothered with RAM SPD.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> The weirdest thing is I've ran several memory testing tools, memtest64, windows memory diagnostic tool, memtest86 and none report any issues/errors at all and I also have available the full 16384MB of memory as well. What is the risk of running this memory with manually set timings (at least the ones I can change, sub-timings are determined by the strap)? The RMA process could take well over several weeks and I don't have a spare DDR4 kit to work with


Well every overclocker runs memories with manual settings like forever ??


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Well every overclocker runs memories with manual settings like forever ??


Yes, the problem is the XMP profile is messed up because of x/y/z, if i tried to run that it would probably mess up the memory sticks.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> You'll do this via Typhoon? If you do, let know about the results. I might do the same now that I have the correct file.


Well I'll try it though I don't really know what I am doing. There are options during the write setup that I have no idea about. (left and right addresses?) The way I see it is if one stick is dead and showing no SPD info in bios then what have I got to lose? Just need to make absolutely sure you write to the duff stick and not the good one....

Other question is , do I need to enable SPD writing in this bios or is it enabled already as RGB control was working before.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Yes, the problem is the XMP profile is messed up because of x/y/z, if i tried to run that it would probably mess up the memory sticks.


I cant remember last time i used XMP profile rather up the volts oc to max stable run for years with me. Atm im running my sticks at 272mhz over shxp profile full stable @1.4 volts had my 2133 sticks running 2666 for like 2 years on [email protected] zero problems.

but i sell my rigs when they are around 22 month before warranty runs out


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> I believe the SPD corruption problem can be only fixed if all tools writing to SPD would synchronize with others using the method I have described above.
> The name of the mutex to interlock SPD/SMBus access is: "Global\Access_SMBUS.HTP.Method"
> When this would be implemented, then list all tools supporting this mechanism as approved to be used concurrently.
> Until then those who don't want to run into troubles - best would be to completely avoid running any RGB controlling software. If you still do, then make sure not to run with any other system monitoring/information tools that might read SPD or access SMBus. Approved applications currently are: Notepad, Solitaire, Calculator


After i received my new RAM Set, i never installed any RGB software (Gskill or Aura) and still running fine.
Ugly rainbow colors for now, but its oke till fixed or found a proper workaround!!!


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> After i received my new RAM Set, i never installed any RGB software (Gskill or Aura) and still running fine.
> Ugly rainbow colors for now, but its oke till fixed or found a proper workaround!!!


Now im glad i have not joined the disco club only extra troubles with immature platform


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartoi*
> 
> I get a 3b Q-code error when I try to set timings to 16-16-16-16-38.


What is you DRAM voltage? you'll have to make sure to put the advertised voltage for your kit, in my case 1.35V.
Also, make sure to set your VDDSOC to at least 0.95V as it helps for memory training.
Some of the more guru guys here will tell you 0.95V is not much and you could go to the 1.15V but I'm kind of trying to keep my voltages as low as possible.

If 0.95V VDDSOC, and 1.35V VDRAM works, then after you can try lowering your voltages step by step, but make sure to first run some memory stress test to make sure it works.
You can find more details about memory stress testing for Ryzen in this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread

Let me know if it helps, I'll also edit my post to add information about the voltage.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> After i received my new RAM Set, i never installed any RGB software (Gskill or Aura) and still running fine.
> Ugly rainbow colors for now, but its oke till fixed or found a proper workaround!!!


I quite like the rainbow colours


----------



## Mumak

Manually entering DRAM timings should theoretically work, but there can be cases when corruption occurs in some mandatory fields that need to be correct to properly recognize the module.
The behavior is unpredictable and also depends on how the BIOS evaluates SPD content...


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I quite like the rainbow colours


I quite like it when my ram works.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I quite like it when my ram works.


Touché


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Manually entering DRAM timings should theoretically work, but there can be cases when corruption occurs in some mandatory fields that need to be correct to properly recognize the module.
> The behavior is unpredictable and also depends on how the BIOS evaluates SPD content...


What about replacing the SPD firmware (or whatever it is called) with the original one for my exact module. I'm assuming since the memory doesn't show errors the hardware is intact, so changing the SPD could theoretically fix the issues I have before they get worse. Problem is I have to buy Typhoon to use the write feature


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> I have been trying 3600 16-16-16-36-1T @ 1.45v My ram is G. Skill F4-3600C16-8GTZR (B-Die). So it is native 3600 but with 2T. No way to switch Command Rate on the Gaming K7 =/.
> 
> Also tried 112.5 BCLK with the same timings but I get E6 instead which seems to be a VGA Q-Code.
> 
> I've also tried both PCIe 1.0 and 2.0 without success.


Anyway I dont thionk that 1.45 volts on ddrs will do anything since its not DDR problem but CPU/motherboard. Seen U mentioned that You cant do bios at 135 ?? Can you do at 140 ??

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I quite like it when my ram works.


Indeed i rather have operational PC than some crappy disco in my pc that i dont even care about


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> What about replacing the SPD firmware (or whatever it is called) with the original one for my exact module. I'm assuming since the memory doesn't show errors the hardware is intact, so changing the SPD could theoretically fix the issues I have before they get worse. Problem is I have to buy Typhoon to use the write feature


Writing correct SPD data should work.
Why use Typhoon, there must be several other tools able to write SMBus/SPD.
The RW-Tool (RW-Everything) might be able to do it as well, though I have never tried that yet.


----------



## dorbot

Guys. It Effing worked!

Thaiphoon Burner 10.1.00 build 0424 seems to have been able to copy the SPD data from the good stick onto the bad one and next boot ( this one) it detected both sticks!

Got 16 GB again!

Hold fire till I see if its actually working, Might be later, got to go to school.

But...... there may be a way to avoid RMA and relife killed sticks.

Tentatively optimistic......


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Guys. It Effing worked!
> Thaiphoon Burner 10.1.00 build 0424 seems to have been able to copy the SPD data from the good stick onto the bad one and next boot ( this one) it detected both sticks!
> Got 16 GB again!
> 
> Hold fire till I see if its actually working, Might be later, got to go to school.
> 
> But...... there may be a way to avoid RMA and relife killed sticks.
> 
> Tentatively optimistic......


Awesome! Just for safety I did an SPD read, first one is the one I got from the database, second one is the better stick, the one with correct XMP and third one is the one with most errors, direct HEX SPD dump:


----------



## Mumak

So it seems that the RW-Tool is not able to directly write SPD content, but you should be able to do that via the SMBus tab.

1. Open SPD tab and get the address of the SPD module. It should be "0xAn". If you have a good module, save its content as .rw format.
2. Open the SMBus tab and put the "An" number into Address, then Byte access 00 - FF. Click Read.. You should see the same content as in SPD tab.
3. Now you can either manually fix the broken BYTEs, or load the content of a save correct data.
4. Do Write.

Note, that the DDR4 SPD has 2 banks and they can be switched in either page 0 or page 1.
To switch between pages, you should do an SMBus write:
Page0: Do a 1-BYTE write (data doesn't matter) to Address *6C*
Page1: Do a 1-BYTE write (data doesn't matter) to Address *6E*

So you should first do the bank switch to page0, read 256-bytes, then the same with page 1.
And again do switch and write the correct data.

I know it's a bit more effort, but you don't have to buy anything this way









*IMPORTANT:* Make sure not to run any LED control or any SPD read or monitoring tools while you perform those operations !


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Ok, really tired of G.Skill RAM at this point. THIRD kit going in for RMA now...


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> So it seems that the RW-Tool is not able to directly write SPD content, but you should be able to do that via the SMBus tab.
> 
> 1. Open SPD tab and get the address of the SPD module. It should be "0xAn". If you have a good module, save its content as .rw format.
> 2. Open the SMBus tab and put the "An" number into Address, then Byte access 00 - FF. Click Read.. You should see the same content as in SPD tab.
> 3. Now you can either manually fix the broken BYTEs, or load the content of a save correct data.
> 4. Do Write.
> 
> Note, that the DDR4 SPD has 2 banks and they can be switched in either page 0 or page 1.
> To switch between pages, you should do an SMBus write:
> Page0: Do a 1-BYTE write (data doesn't matter) to Address *6C*
> Page1: Do a 1-BYTE write (data doesn't matter) to Address *6E*
> 
> So you should first do the bank switch to page0, read 256-bytes, then the same with page 1.
> And again do switch and write the correct data.
> 
> I know it's a bit more effort, but you don't have to buy anything this way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IMPORTANT:* Make sure not to run any LED control or any SPD read or monitoring tools while you perform those operations !


I get this at the SPD tab, I can change the controller from Intel to others but I'm not sure which would work here:


----------



## Mumak

Ah, sorry.. That looks like the RW-Tool doesn't yet support the 300-series chipset SMBus host








Another option would then be to put the DIMMs into another machine, which is supported by RW-Everything.

I wish I would have the time to write such tool... :-(


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Thermal throttling begins at Tctl = 95 C. Using Sense Skew and cooling my 1800X usually doesn't hit that at all. I did a quick run at 4.1 using +0.15 V instead of the +0.05 V I used for 4.0. Score at 4.1 + 3300-CL14 is 1800 - 1817, so my former run used slower RAM settings. Which goes to show that RAM frequency impacts CB scores.
> 
> Interestingly CB lists the CPU as 4.0 is Elmor's Zenstate program is used to up the frequency.


95c or real temp or 95c or reported temp?


----------



## y0bailey

More NVMe testing.

Alright...I messed around with my NVMe drive last night (MydigitalSSD BPX 240gb).

This is all on a clean install of W10 Creators update, and immediately clean install of the newest AMD chipset drivers.

Just a brief bit of history, I was getting pretty bad write speeds on W10 anniversary edition, default MS NVMe driver. I could improve the speed by ticking the "buffer flushing" option in windows. I could also improve speeds by installing OCZ drivers or Samsung drivers.

With the Creators update I already say some improved write speeds off the bat. Not 100% at what my drive can perform, but already nearing "adequate."

Installing the OCZ NVMe driver saw some improvement in write speeds, but for some reason my computer would stop shutting down with this driver installed. Windows would "shut down", but my computer would remain on drawing 150watts from the wall indefinitely. I would have to manually shut down.

Installing the Samsung NVMe driver got me back up to proper speeds immediately, shut down issues resolved, etc. I managed to find a guide on Reddit about how to install/extract the Samsung NVMe drivers without a Samsung drive. See below for link to these drivers (64bit only).

So I'm sticking with the Samsung NVMe driver for now.

I haven't had any corruption issues/etc. when messing with installing these different NVMe drivers, so don't be too afraid to play around if you are brave.

SAMSUNG NVMe Driver: http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=02593595896719629821


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Ah, sorry.. That looks like the RW-Tool doesn't yet support the 300-series chipset SMBus host
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another option would then be to put the DIMMs into another machine, which is supported by RW-Everything.
> 
> I wish I would have the time to write such tool... :-(


Thank you anyway









If it wasn't for you we wouldn't know where to look for the problem. At least now we can start somewhere, and maybe end up fixing the sticks!


----------



## Atingleee

Hey guys!

I've noticed there's been issues with G.Skill RAM. I havent been following the thread for the past week, but is there anything I should avoid or be cautious of going forward?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> I've noticed there's been issues with G.Skill RAM. I havent been following the thread for the past week, but is there anything I should avoid or be cautious of going forward?


To start, if you are using the RGB kits avoid Asus Aura or the G.Skill equivalent software.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> I've noticed there's been issues with G.Skill RAM. I havent been following the thread for the past week, but is there anything I should avoid or be cautious of going forward?


It would appear that aura and, presumably, the gskill led control software has the ability to corrupt spd on rgb ram sticks as it alters the spd to change the led effects.

I'd recommend not using any led controlling software for now if you have rgb ram.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> I've noticed there's been issues with G.Skill RAM. I havent been following the thread for the past week, but is there anything I should avoid or be cautious of going forward?


There is nothing big wrong with Gskill Ram. Actually they are performing best on Ryzen. But be aware of the RGB version of Gskill. It could mess up your SPD when conflicting between rgb softwares. For now don't use any rgb software till further details/fixes.


----------



## SpecChum

Yeah, the modules themselves are great. It's the software that's the issue.

Looking at the evidence so far, and with the right software, the spd corruptions might be recoverable.

There's probably even a way to match the serial again. It's on the box.


----------



## alt-echi

Man, from a RAM overclock point of view, I'm freaked out at trying anything more than 2666


----------



## dorbot

My serial number fields were always empty..


----------



## ProTekkFZS

I think I'm going to hold off on my 3rd RMA. Going to wait for the 2nd RMA to come back and copy the fresh SPD data from them and attempt to write them to the borked sticks I currently have. Here's to hoping...


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> To start, if you are using the RGB kits avoid Asus Aura or the G.Skill equivalent software.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> It would appear that aura and, presumably, the gskill led control software has the ability to corrupt spd on rgb ram sticks as it alters the spd to change the led effects.
> 
> I'd recommend not using any led controlling software for now if you have rgb ram.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> There is nothing big wrong with Gskill Ram. Actually they are performing best on Ryzen. But be aware of the RGB version of Gskill. It could mess up your SPD when conflicting between rgb softwares. For now don't use any rgb software till further details/fixes.


Thanks for the responses guys! I've actually been using aura since I got the sticks a month ago. I downloaded the G.Skill Beta software but refrained from using it as it seemed finicky. Could it be that I've already corrupted the SPD or is it something I'd notice? (Don't know much about SPD)


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alt-echi*
> 
> Man, from a RAM overclock point of view, I'm freaked out at trying anything more than 2666


aim for 2673!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> Thanks for the responses guys! I've actually been using aura since I got the sticks a month ago. I downloaded the G.Skill Beta software but refrained from using it as it seemed finicky. Could it be that I've already corrupted the SPD or is it something I'd notice? (Don't know much about SPD)


If you've not been using D.O.C.P. and just set your timings and ratios manually, then i don't think you would have. This effects getting bios to use the SPD info to set timings, tho as Mumak said its possible other unoticeables could have been altered in the SPD data. You can check the SPD info in bios or something like CPU-Z and see if they are changed.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alt-echi*
> 
> Man, from a RAM overclock point of view, I'm freaked out at trying anything more than 2666


Why is that? There isnt any voodoo happening; try the 3200 strap and see if it works at the rated specs. If not, then you get to do some tinkering. There are a number of members running in the 3500+ range now (I'm still working on getting 3600 stable but 3500 is working well).


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Why is that? There isnt any voodoo happening; try the 3200 strap and see if it works at the rated specs. If not, then you get to do some tinkering. There are a number of members running in the 3500+ range now (I'm still working on getting 3600 stable but 3500 is working well).


You and others running 3500+ can share HCI stability results under this sub section. Even 3333 is fairly tough.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> Thanks for the responses guys! I've actually been using aura since I got the sticks a month ago. I downloaded the G.Skill Beta software but refrained from using it as it seemed finicky. Could it be that I've already corrupted the SPD or is it something I'd notice? (Don't know much about SPD)


Post your SPD screens here (each stick) Easiest way true cpu-z.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You and others running 3500+ can share HCI stability results under this sub section. Even 3333 is fairly tough.


I think that is where buying ram rated much higher comes into play, thus 4266 kit is appealing for running at lower speeds.


----------



## gupsterg

Base settings for OC profile:-

3.8_3200C14_setting.txt 17k .txt file


AMD CBS > PState 0 > Custom > FID: 98 (3800MHz)
AMD CBS > C-States > Enabled

When failed boot occur, Core Performance Boost: [Disabled] is definitely resulting in no excessive overvolting of CPU when using PState 0 OC with offset mode, I see ~1.000V plus offset.

Results of ProcODT :-



Anyone who has moved to UEFI 0003 and had issues of boot on 3200MHz from shutdown but mains active on previous UEFI able to share if all is well on 0003?

I am just currently not convinced I need any more VCORE/VBOOT/VDIMM/SOC as the rig has had no issues in resuming from "Sleep" in several days, tested with short and overnight "Sleep". I have done so many stability tests, with plenty of hours clocked up and no issues.

I only have very intermittent failure to boot from shutdown with mains active. Mains deactive and then powering up is a complete "no no" on my setup.

I have no issue keeping with UEFI 0082 and using "Sleep", but so curious as to what is going on/resolution.


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> If you've not been using D.O.C.P. and just set your timings and ratios manually, then i don't think you would have. This effects getting bios to use the SPD info to set timings, tho as Mumak said its possible other unoticeables could have been altered in the SPD data. You can check the SPD info in bios or something like CPU-Z and see if they are changed.


I've been using the 2933 DOCP profile. I have tried manually setting some values to achieve 3200 but was unsuccessful. Posting my screenshots now!


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Post your SPD screens here (each stick) Easiest way true cpu-z.


Okay here it is

1.PNG 30k .PNG file


The values for the second stick were identical in all fields.


----------



## skline00

elmor: Some feed back on your Asus Pstate software on my rig:
I have Asus C6H with 081 beta Bios, 1800x now OC'd to 4Ghz via the Pstates software, 16G Gskill FlareX DDR4-3200 ram enabled to 3200 via the D.O.C.P. standard setting. I set the ram settings in BIOS to get it to run at 3200. Other than that everything else was auto. I had to re-enable HPET in Windows 10-64 home as I had previously disabled it. The Asus Pstate software would NOT install until HPET was re-enabled in Windows.

Once I figured out how to use it I set P0 to 40, P1 to 22 and P3 to 20. I had voltage at 1.3625 BUT was failing IBT runs so I upped it to 1.3925? and I ran the following suite of Benchmarks without a failure.
15 minutes Aida64 (licensed version) stability test all cpu parameters and memory parameters stressed
30 minutes of RealBench 2.54 Stress test
CR15 Multi-CPU test
IBT 10 series run
AIDA64 Memory Benchmark

I also ran Passmark bench.

I really like Asus Pstates. THANK YOU for your work.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> Okay here it is
> 
> 1.PNG 30k .PNG file
> 
> 
> The values for the second stick were identical in all fields.


If both sticks are equal, then looks oke for you. But it's up to you if you keep using the RGB software.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I think that is where buying ram rated much higher comes into play, thus 4266 kit is appealing for running at lower speeds.


Not necessarily, capable modules are only part of the battle. With the limited control on this platform, it's good to see proof of stability of claims of 3333+, beyond simple CPU-Z validations or CR15 runs


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You and others running 3500+ can share HCI stability results under this sub section. Even 3333 is fairly tough.


I had posted these a few days back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I think that is where buying ram rated much higher comes into play, thus 4266 kit is appealing for running at lower speeds.


The 3200 low CAS kits (14) are the same ICs and I believe they're just as capable in terms of OC potential as the higher rated since they're doing so with increased voltage and latencies (you can accomplish the same at home).


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Base settings for OC profile:-
> 
> 3.8_3200C14_setting.txt 17k .txt file
> 
> 
> AMD CBS > PState 0 > Custom > FID: 98 (3800MHz)
> AMD CBS > C-States > Enabled
> 
> When failed boot occur, Core Performance Boost: [Disabled] is definitely resulting in no excessive overvolting of CPU when using PState 0 OC with offset mode, I see ~1.000V plus offset.
> 
> Results of ProcODT :-
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who has moved to UEFI 0003 and had issues of boot on 3200MHz from shutdown but mains active on previous UEFI able to share if all is well on 0003?
> 
> I am just currently not convinced I need any more VCORE/VBOOT/VDIMM/SOC as the rig has had no issues in resuming from "Sleep" in several days, tested with short and overnight "Sleep". I have done so many stability tests, with plenty of hours clocked up and no issues.
> 
> I only have very intermittent failure to boot from shutdown with mains active. Mains deactive and then powering up is a complete "no no" on my setup.
> 
> I have no issue keeping with UEFI 0082 and using "Sleep", but so curious as to what is going on/resolution.


Thanks Gup,
Let me try CPB disabled. I can replicate the failed boot when pushing Ram voltage to 1.4v.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> Okay here it is
> 
> 1.PNG 30k .PNG file
> 
> 
> The values for the second stick were identical in all fields.


That is the situation I am in too,after writing good SPD data to my dead stick. Though quickly trying aura didn't make the RGB recover. I was in this situation before with working ram but no RGB control.
I will manually uninstall aura and reinstall Gskill software. This relifed the RGB before. I am running a memory test during my French lesson at the moment.will let you all know if it has no errors when i get home. 3.5 hour ram test.
Then will try to get RGB working as before.But will probably give up on RGB after that and wait untill the software can tell it is the only thing using the SMbus. Aura and Gskill need to sort their crap out and do what hwinfo and cpuz do to lock the SMbus access to other programs during data transfers over the bus. Pretty criminal state of affairs.......What the hell else did they think would happen?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> can you go into detail at whats wrong besides "fine until now." whats not fine?


So with the gskill kit in one system. I was perfectly stable before after tons of stress testing. Fast foward 2 weeks. Now I get random app close or rarely a crash to code 8. If I run like realbench or occt it will run fine for a long time. Run mem test it's fine. It's just really unpredictable. With the corsair kit in the other c6h all was good until about yesterday. Reboot and stuck on code 55 or 94. Used a crucial set that I used to test that board when i first got it and same thing. On the times it does boot, it freezes up once your in the bios or it may not freeze up. This is before any custom settings.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> So with the gskill kit in one system. I was perfectly stable before after tons of stress testing. Fast foward 2 weeks. Now I get random app close or rarely a crash to code 8. If I run like realbench or occt it will run fine for a long time. Run mem test it's fine. It's just really unpredictable. With the corsair kit in the other c6h all was good until about yesterday. Reboot and stuck on code 55 or 94. Used a crucial set that I used to test that board when i first got it and same thing. On the times it does boot, it freezes up once your in the bios or it may not freeze up. This is before any custom settings.


What leads you to believe the memory is causing your issues?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> What leads you to believe the memory is causing your issues?


I am not sure ram is the issue. Something isn't playing nice and frankly to have issues ON BOTH is just ridiculous. I've spent way too much time tinkering with these 2 setups tbh. Since 3/2 I've had total about 2-3 weeks with these 2 running problem free. The later bioses did help most importantly 1002. However, I am just getting really tired of it in general.


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> If both sticks are equal, then looks oke for you. But it's up to you if you keep using the RGB software.


No problem thanks for the help! I may actually disable the software for the time-being.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> That is the situation I am in too,after writing good SPD data to my dead stick. Though quickly trying aura didn't make the RGB recover. I was in this situation before with working ram but no RGB control.
> I will manually uninstall aura and reinstall Gskill software. This relifed the RGB before. I am running a memory test during my French lesson at the moment.will let you all know if it has no errors when i get home. 3.5 hour ram test.
> Then will try to get RGB working as before.But will probably give up on RGB after that and wait untill the software can tell it is the only thing using the SMbus. Aura and Gskill need to sort their crap out and do what hwinfo and cpuz do to lock the SMbus access to other programs during data transfers over the bus. Pretty criminal state of affairs.......What the hell else did they think would happen. Someone needs fired.


Not sure what you mean. I wasn't having having any issues just making sure all was good on my end. Sorry to hear that you've been having some problems with the lighting, hopefully you can sort it out soon!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Success!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/TV6GEx


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I posted the G.Skill Trident RGB corrupt SPD issue we have been discussing to the G.Skill forum, you owners having issues might want to chime in:
> 
> http://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=14357
> 
> 
> 
> Well FFS, I just ordered this Ram and should have it Wednesday... I'm hoping this can be resolved with a bios update, the ram looks so cool in all the videos I've seen where it is used and I would love very much to keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which kit specifically did you buy?
> 
> I bought this one.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232492
Click to expand...

Don't worry this RAM is rock solid, a few bad batches means nothing.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> Don't worry this RAM is rock solid, a few bad batches means nothing.


It's not the ram, it's the software.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I quite like it when my ram works.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You and others running 3500+ can share HCI stability results under this sub section. Even 3333 is fairly tough.


HCI is old news now TPU Memtest is new thing







Stresses better.

But u asked u got it 3605 on memory


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> HCI is old news now TPU Memtest is new thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stresses better.
> 
> But u asked u got it 3605 on memory


1) What is that screenshot supposed to show?

2) Please explain how TPU's test is better


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 1) What is that screenshot supposed to show?
> 
> 2) Please explain how TPU's test is better


There was mention of it being faster earlier in the thread; I've never run it so I don't know if it is equal, better, or worse. I've stuck to HCI as it's what I know.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 2) Please explain how TPU's test is better


Hello

The reason was stated previously. lordzed83 claims it uncovers IMC instability quicker than HCI. Seems some confusion here as to the difference between memory and IMC stability testing.


----------



## dorbot

Well, got back to find no errors with 450% coverage on the GSkill RGB RAM that needed one of the sticks SPD tables rewritten.

I could quit while I am Ahead but I'd like to get the RGB going again. Again......


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Thanks Gup,
> Let me try CPB disabled. I can replicate the failed boot when pushing Ram voltage to 1.4v.


Sweet







.

I did video last night linked in this post and tested today with 18 failed memory training boots, as highlighted in post 11421. My CPU only got ~1.162V and *not ~1.5V*







.

If anyone is:-

- Testing RAM tweaking or using a RAM clock which occasionally fail RAM training.
- Is using PState 0 OC in UEFI, with offset mode voltage for vcore.

*It is essential IMO to disabled CPB on current UEFIs. To protect CPU from getting excessive voltage on failed boot.*

I said before that what we see in PState 0 when we go from [Auto] to [Custom] is a ceiling VID. This will show members that is the case.

My R7 1700 has base clock as 3GHz, which is shown in PState 0. With CPB off it will go only to 3GHz = ~1.000V on VCORE. For "X" CPU owners their base clock voltage is likely to be higher than R7 1700, as the base clock is higher.

It will be interesting to get some results data from a "X" CPU owner like yourself







.

If you can share 2 test case I would appreciate it greatly







.

i) UEFI defaults, get UEFI screenie with Extreme Tweaker section where VCORE monitoring box is. Measure VCORE on ProbeIt point.

ii) UEFI defaults with CPB [Disabled], get UEFI screenie with Extreme Tweaker section where VCORE monitoring box is. Measure VCORE on ProbeIt point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 2) Please explain how TPU's test is better
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The reason was stated previously. lordzed83 claims it uncovers IMC instability quicker than HCI. Seems some confusion here as to the difference between memory and IMC stability testing.
Click to expand...

Just to add to "sample data".

W7, UEFI 0079 but ProcODT as 53.3Ω so same as 0082, HCI MemTest ~6hrs/1000%, 7x 2048MB.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: W10C, UEFI 0082, same OC profile setup, TPU MemTest64 ~16.5hrs.







Only aspect of TPU is better vs HCI for me is not opening multiple instances and setting to x MB. Anyone who has paid for HCI IIRC it will open x instances, etc.


----------



## Johan45

Wanted to post a couple pics of a sweetheart R5 1600x I just purchased. 4123MHz 1.35v BIOS 1.3 under load. Would almost run P95, lost a worker about 3 minutes in.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samaelestevez*
> 
> Suggestion for your P-States App: can you add BCLK parameter in the app?
> 
> My ram won't post at certain BCLK levels but if I turn it down and change it after I'm booted using Asus VCore i reach good ram speeds and it is stable. If your app could do the BCLK tinkering after booting up, it would add much more value to the app.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Technically possible, will look into it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> elmor: Some feed back on your Asus Pstate software on my rig:
> I have Asus C6H with 081 beta Bios, 1800x now OC'd to 4Ghz via the Pstates software, 16G Gskill FlareX DDR4-3200 ram enabled to 3200 via the D.O.C.P. standard setting. I set the ram settings in BIOS to get it to run at 3200. Other than that everything else was auto. I had to re-enable HPET in Windows 10-64 home as I had previously disabled it. The Asus Pstate software would NOT install until HPET was re-enabled in Windows.
> 
> Once I figured out how to use it I set P0 to 40, P1 to 22 and P3 to 20. I had voltage at 1.3625 BUT was failing IBT runs so I upped it to 1.3925? and I ran the following suite of Benchmarks without a failure.
> 15 minutes Aida64 (licensed version) stability test all cpu parameters and memory parameters stressed
> 30 minutes of RealBench 2.54 Stress test
> CR15 Multi-CPU test
> IBT 10 series run
> AIDA64 Memory Benchmark
> 
> I also ran Passmark bench.
> 
> I really like Asus Pstates. THANK YOU for your work.


You shouldn't have to enable HPET to install it, what error did you get? There should be install log files if you can upload those. What if you disable HPET now after it's installed?


----------



## dorbot

Hahhaaaaaaaaaaaa!

IT LIVES!

Ça marche parfaitement maintenant...


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Hahhaaaaaaaaaaaa!
> IT LIVES!
> Ça marche parfaitement maintenant...


Congrats! I think I'll be trying that with Thaiphoon in 1-2 days


----------



## devilhead

so it looks my memory SPD is corrupted too








and today i got strange fan issue, after browsing web, i got full fan speed(which usually kicks in ~65C CPU heat) which is connected to my motherboard







just after power cable disconnect from psu, fan comes to normal rpm







but after some time in windows again full rmp....


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Congrats! I think I'll be trying that with Thaiphoon in 1-2 days


Yeah, good luck.

I'm getting quite proficient at killing all traces of Aura and the GSkill Software.....

@devilhead I dont see anything amiss with those two pictures above.


----------



## hotstocks

So I think bios 81 has gotten me 3200mhz ddr4 14-14-14-34 with b-die and 1.39v at 39.5X100=3950mhz and 1.39v LLC 3 on my 1800X, even 4ghz takes way too much voltage, probably 1.44 so not worth it for 50 mhz. Anyways since for gaming infinity fabric speed is so important, my question is is 3200 ddr at 100 bclk just as fast at 3200 mhz ddr at a higher bclk with lower strap? I mean if bclk is like 120-140 but still at the same 3200mhz 14-14-14-34 ddr4, will the higher bclk make games faster because infinity fabric is faster at higher bclk or is infinity fabric only tied to ddr speed? I don't want to mess with Gen 2 or usb possible problems with high bclk if it doesn't increase infinity fabric.

P.S. I also probably can run memory higher than 3200, maybe 3400 at cas 16 or 3600 at cas 18. I know the cas isn't that important for Ryzen, so would running these really high memory speeds with looser timings by increase bclk increase games/infinity fabric? Is 3600 ddr at 100 bclk same infinity speed at 3600 with 135 bclk?


----------



## hotstocks

Asus guys,
I've still got a problem not answered about temps. I am running at 3.95ghz 1.39v LLC 3 with a corsair h100i and noctua fans. Stress testing it gets me two temperatures . CPU tctl 90C and cpu tdie 70C (which I know is supposed to be 20C less and supposedly the REAL temp) But my motherboard Aura set for temp is ALWAYS red, because even during idle it is using the tctl temp of about 50C instead of the tdie, so it never goes yellow or green. Aura is obviously reading the wrong cpu temp, or is there a way to fix this. Also, will my cpu throttle or shut off at 95 tctl, which is really only 75C?? Somehow you need to fix the dual temps the mobo is using the wrong one, or at least in bios make a way where we can set it so the temps are both the same, real, and the 20C lower number just like the non-x chips do. This also jacks up the fans to way to loud even on silent because once again the mobo software thinks the cpu is 20C hotter than it is.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Asus guys,
> I've still got a problem not answered about temps. I am running at 3.95ghz 1.39v LLC 3 with a corsair h100i and noctua fans. Stress testing it gets me two temperatures . CPU tctl 90C and cpu tdie 70C (which I know is supposed to be 20C less and supposedly the REAL temp) But my motherboard Aura set for temp is ALWAYS red, because even during idle it is using the tctl temp of about 50C instead of the tdie, so it never goes yellow or green. Aura is obviously reading the wrong cpu temp, or is there a way to fix this. Also, will my cpu throttle or shut off at 95 tctl, which is really only 75C?? Somehow you need to fix the dual temps the mobo is using the wrong one, or at least in bios make a way where we can set it so the temps are both the same, real, and the 20C lower number just like the non-x chips do. This also jacks up the fans to way to loud even on silent because once again the mobo software thinks the cpu is 20C hotter than it is.


I think you should be able to set different temperatures in Aura. At the moment it is one size fits no one with Ryzen ....... Don't really have much that is good to say about Aura.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> So I think bios 81 has gotten me 3200mhz ddr4 14-14-14-34 with b-die and 1.39v at 39.5X100=3950mhz and 1.39v LLC 3 on my 1800X, even 4ghz takes way too much voltage, probably 1.44 so not worth it for 50 mhz. Anyways since for gaming infinity fabric speed is so important, my question is is 3200 ddr at 100 bclk just as fast at 3200 mhz ddr at a higher bclk with lower strap? I mean if bclk is like 120-140 but still at the same 3200mhz 14-14-14-34 ddr4, will the higher bclk make games faster because infinity fabric is faster at higher bclk or is infinity fabric only tied to ddr speed? I don't want to mess with Gen 2 or usb possible problems with high bclk if it doesn't increase infinity fabric.
> 
> P.S. I also probably can run memory higher than 3200, maybe 3400 at cas 16 or 3600 at cas 18. I know the cas isn't that important for Ryzen, so would running these really high memory speeds with looser timings by increase bclk increase games/infinity fabric? Is 3600 ddr at 100 bclk same infinity speed at 3600 with 135 bclk?


3200c14 and 3600c16 should have similar characteristics in regard to actual throughput but there would be a theoretical performance increase in regard to the Infinity Fabric boost at 3600 vs 3200.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Hahhaaaaaaaaaaaa!
> IT LIVES!
> Ça marche parfaitement maintenant...


Awesome troubleshooting and finding solution!


----------



## hotstocks

Nope, Aura temperature is just green <40C and red >60C, you can't adjust them, and guess what the cpu always is >60C since it report 20C higher than it is for X chips. They seriously need to fix this. Why the hell do we need a FAKE +20C temperature that all fans and mobo and lighting software uses the fake number instead of the real one? ANNOYING!


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Nope, Aura temperature is just green <40C and red >60C, you can't adjust them, and guess what the cpu always is >60C since it report 20C higher than it is for X chips. They seriously need to fix this. Why the hell do we need a FAKE +20C temperature that all fans and mobo and lighting software uses the fake number instead of the real one? ANNOYING!


I expect that once the updates from AMD slow down, the team at Asus ROG will give us a setting to eliminate the fake temperature if you turn off XFR, or turning off XFR will automatically show the proper temperature.


----------



## aznsniper911

Couldn't really find it but is anyone else having issues overclocking the bclk and a nVME on the PCI-E slot disappearing afterwards? I take it has to do with the bclk kicking to Gen 2 and me having SLI and not enough bandwidth.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznsniper911*
> 
> Couldn't really find it but is anyone else having issues overclocking the bclk and a nVME on the PCI-E slot disappearing afterwards? I take it has to do with the bclk kicking to Gen 2 and me having SLI and not enough bandwidth.


I've run an NVMe up to ~ 140 BCLK and not had it disappear. You can set the PCIe speeds manually by slot. Try setting the drive to Gen2 and the cards to gen3


----------



## Merkurio

Is there anyway to see if there's a damage in the Trident Z RGB ram sticks or the MoBo for using the GSkill software and Aura Sync?

The RGB of my CH6 doesn't light up since two days ago and there's no way to fix it, but the RAM sticks lights fine (and I can even control it via Aura Sync app, after I reinstall the app many times and get it work).

I think I messed it out with something. ?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 1) What is that screenshot supposed to show?
> 
> 2) Please explain how TPU's test is better


I explained few days back that I could 2800% HCI Memtest to get Bsod/imc error in 15 minutes of TPU Memtest. Same temperatures same windows.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I explained few days back that I could 2800% HCI Memtest to get Bsod/imc error in 15 minutes of TPU Memtest. Same temperatures same windows.


And you could probably run IBT at max for a few minutes to see the same thing but it depends on what you're actually testing for was his point, I believe.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznsniper911*
> 
> Couldn't really find it but is anyone else having issues overclocking the bclk and a nVME on the PCI-E slot disappearing afterwards? I take it has to do with the bclk kicking to Gen 2 and me having SLI and not enough bandwidth.


Are you using a PCI expansion card for the drive or plugged into the m.2 socket?


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> Don't worry this RAM is rock solid, a few bad batches means nothing.


That's a relief.


----------



## aznsniper911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Are you using a PCI expansion card for the drive or plugged into the m.2 socket?


I'm not 100% sure but I think it's because I have a m2 in the socket and nvme drive on the pcie expansion. M2 shows up but not the one on the pcie slot.


----------



## aznsniper911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I've run an NVMe up to ~ 140 BCLK and not had it disappear. You can set the PCIe speeds manually by slot. Try setting the drive to Gen2 and the cards to gen3


Was that the m2 socket on the board or nvme drive on the pcie slot?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznsniper911*
> 
> Was that the m2 socket on the board or nvme drive on the pcie slot?


Cant confirm what they're running but I've had mine [960 Evo] up to 140 in the m.2 socket without issue.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> I expect that once the updates from AMD slow down, the team at Asus ROG will give us a setting to eliminate the fake temperature if you turn off XFR, or turning off XFR will automatically show the proper temperature.


\

Where do I find this XFR off setting in the bios? I have looked everywhere and am overclocked to 3.95ghz, so thought it is automatically off. I still get two temps seperated by 20C


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznsniper911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I've run an NVMe up to ~ 140 BCLK and not had it disappear. You can set the PCIe speeds manually by slot. Try setting the drive to Gen2 and the cards to gen3
> 
> 
> 
> Was that the m2 socket on the board or nvme drive on the pcie slot?
Click to expand...

M.2 but through PCIe not SATA


----------



## CeltPC

I wound up ordering a kit of F4-3600C16D-16GTZSW, basically the same as my RGB sticks, but silver and white without the LED bling. And dropping back to 16 GB of course. I'll miss the colorful fun, but hey, this will give me easier and faster memory overclocks and I lowered my rig build costs by $215.00 in the process. Eases the pain considerably, and I was not really taking advantage of 32 GB at this time anyway.

I'm just about to shut down the poor rig and pull my current sticks for Fedex-ing. The new sticks are supposed to be here Friday. Meanwhile I have a new stand thingy arriving to assemble to put my case on at the height I wanted (will make it easy to see the error code LED).

I'll be following developments here on the laptop till I'm happily functioning again. I named the rig "Ryze Up" when first assembled, and now it will hopefully do so









Thanks again to all who have given such able advice and assistance!


----------



## aznsniper911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Cant confirm what they're running but I've had mine [960 Evo] up to 140 in the m.2 socket without issue.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> M.2 but through PCIe not SATA


Thanks everyone.

Taking out the 960 pro in the m2 socket still won't let me use my Intel 750 on the pcie slot. Have to use the m2 socket.


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznsniper911*
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Taking out the 960 pro in the m2 socket still won't let me use my Intel 750 on the pcie slot. Have to use the m2 socket.


Which BIOS are you on? 0003 absolutely destroyed my M.2 setup and gave me all sorts of weird hard-drive related issues.


----------



## skline00

elmor
"You shouldn't have to enable HPET to install it, what error did you get? There should be install log files if you can upload those. What if you disable HPET now after it's installed?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Technically possible, will look into it.
> You shouldn't have to enable HPET to install it, what error did you get? There should be install log files if you can upload those. What if you disable HPET now after it's installed?


elmor: After I get home from work tonight (after 5 EST) I will upload the install log to you and try to run the software with HPET disabled.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> \
> 
> Where do I find this XFR off setting in the bios? I have looked everywhere and am overclocked to 3.95ghz, so thought it is automatically off. I still get two temps seperated by 20C


I think you misunderstood me, the option to disable the "fake" temperature is not there yet...XFR on or off would not affect the reported temperatures.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> And you could probably run IBT at max for a few minutes to see the same thing but it depends on what you're actually testing for was his point, I believe.


nope I pass 3x maximum 15gb on them settings (thats around 35 minutes) or can run very high 24/7 specially after NVMe w10 stutter Fix.

All in all cant see much point of running HCL Memtest... Turning 15x1024 + 1xmaximum is... PAIN IN THE ASS and with TPU Memtest its Click and go. Besides that it puts stuff in swap file to use more mem up.

Before TPU one came out this rig had 4 days of 9 hour long HCI memtest runs when i left for work. To test different memory and IMC settings.

Like I'm one of not many people that sent back 3 memory kits cause was not happy with them I'm on 4th memory kit since Ryzen came out









Still would love to Have a go at Patriot Viper 3600 cl16 those are single sided Samsung B's. My mate had them going at 4000 cl 17 or 18 cant remember at 1.41 volts


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Still would love to Have a go at Patriot Viper 3600 cl16 those are single sided Samsung B's. My mate had them going at 4000 cl 17 or 18 cant remember at 1.41 volts


G.Skill has a 3600 CL15 kit, which I assume is Sammy B's as well. Or so I hope since I bought it. Not cheap stuff though, especially with the ryze in DDR4 prices (paid $300CDN). If this cold boot issue ever gets fixed, I'll put it through it's paces. Messing with ram on this board now is maddening due to that issue.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> G.Skill has a 3600 CL15 kit, which I assume is Sammy B's as well. Or so I hope since I bought it. Not cheap stuff though, especially with the ryze in DDR4 prices (paid $300CDN). If this cold boot issue ever gets fixed, I'll put it through it's paces. Messing with ram on this board now is maddening due to that issue.


1.0.0.5 should be out in the next 1-2 weeks, and will hopefully fix EVERYTHING(though realistically, if it fixes RAM speeds, I will be happy).


----------



## BUFUMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Do you have the SPD reading issues too?


Mate i did not check this, but i could start my system after 18h of not useing without any probelms!

unistall that crap @ all.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> Mate i did not check this, but i could start my system after 18h of not useing without any probelms!
> 
> unistall that crap @ all.


Way ahead of you


----------



## majestynl

@elmor

*Im testing ZenStates 0.2.2 and below some first feedbacks from me!*
I was running my Pstates OC profile (4.Ghz) when installed:

Installation was easy and without any issues! After install i opened the app and saw all Pstates where
already Filled in. The 40x multiplier & 1.35v is same value what i use in my P0.

Nothing special here, but didn't saw it getting kicked into P1 or P2 as applied in ZenStates. So i boot into bios to see what happened there. I saw nothing was changed from my own Profile. P1 or P2 was at default. (no values from Zenstates).

I changed P0 to default in bios and logged back into windows. I didn't see anything different. Speeds where just like on stock (3.6ghz). So i opened Zen-states and Applied the Pstates there again, immediately Multiplier 40 kicked in but the silly high-voltage issue did show his face also in this situation







.. *Damn 1.6v on vcore..!* Same thing when boot training failed and it goes in to recovery mode.

_Screenshot:_


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Im now going to try suggestion from @gupsterg : Disable Core Performance Boost. Lets see if this can help not getting the High voltages issue.


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> More NVMe testing.
> 
> Alright...I messed around with my NVMe drive last night (MydigitalSSD BPX 240gb).
> 
> This is all on a clean install of W10 Creators update, and immediately clean install of the newest AMD chipset drivers.
> 
> Just a brief bit of history, I was getting pretty bad write speeds on W10 anniversary edition, default MS NVMe driver. I could improve the speed by ticking the "buffer flushing" option in windows. I could also improve speeds by installing OCZ drivers or Samsung drivers.
> 
> With the Creators update I already say some improved write speeds off the bat. Not 100% at what my drive can perform, but already nearing "adequate."
> 
> Installing the OCZ NVMe driver saw some improvement in write speeds, but for some reason my computer would stop shutting down with this driver installed. Windows would "shut down", but my computer would remain on drawing 150watts from the wall indefinitely. I would have to manually shut down.
> 
> Installing the Samsung NVMe driver got me back up to proper speeds immediately, shut down issues resolved, etc. I managed to find a guide on Reddit about how to install/extract the Samsung NVMe drivers without a Samsung drive. See below for link to these drivers (64bit only).
> 
> So I'm sticking with the Samsung NVMe driver for now.
> 
> I haven't had any corruption issues/etc. when messing with installing these different NVMe drivers, so don't be too afraid to play around if you are brave.
> 
> SAMSUNG NVMe Driver: http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=02593595896719629821


Thanks so much for this. I came across the same reddit post explaining how to extract the drivers from Samsung but I couldn't use the application they mentioned as it wouldn't work for me with W10 CU no matter what. So now thanks to you I've got the latest 2.2 drivers from Samsung at hand. Thanks again!


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> *Im testing ZenStates 0.2.2 and below some first feedbacks from me!*
> I was running my Pstates OC profile (4.Ghz) when installed:
> 
> Installation was easy and without any issues! After install i opened the app and saw all Pstates where
> already Filled in. The 40x multiplier & 1.35v is same value what i use in my P0.
> 
> Nothing special here, but didn't saw it getting kicked into P1 or P2 as applied in ZenStates. So i boot into bios to see what happened there. I saw nothing was changed from my own Profile. P1 or P2 was at default. (no values from Zenstates).
> 
> I changed P0 to default in bios and logged back into windows. I didn't see anything different. Speeds where just like on stock (3.6ghz). So i opened Zen-states and Applied the Pstates there again, immediately Multiplier 40 kicked in but the silly high-voltage issue did show his face also in this situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. *Damn 1.6v on vcore..!* Same thing when boot training failed and it goes in to recovery mode.
> 
> _Screenshot:_
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im now going to try suggestion from @gupsterg : Disable Core Performance Boost. Lets see if this can help not getting the High voltages issue.


You using any voltage offset when using ZenStates? Should be using auto for your core voltage if using it.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> You using any voltage offset when using ZenStates? Should be using auto for your core voltage if using it.


Yes im using offset! But isn't that the same when setting Pstates in bios.? That's how i run my P0 states normally whens set in bios.
So if thats the case ZenStates inst working with offset modes? And by the way, still weird to get 1.6v


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Yes im using offset! But isn't that the same when setting Pstates in bios.? That's how i run my P0 states normally whens set in bios.
> So if thats the case ZenStates inst working with offset modes? And by the way, still weird to get 1.6v


ZenStates modifies the VID. If you have a voltage offset and are adjusting the ZenStates voltage, you are adding more voltage than you're intending.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Yes im using offset! But isn't that the same when setting Pstates in bios.? That's how i run my P0 states normally whens set in bios.
> So if thats the case ZenStates inst working with offset modes? And by the way, still weird to get 1.6v


No, ZenStates sets the absolute voltage, so if you set 1.4v for P0 and have an offset of 0.2v in BIOS, you're getting 1.6v.

Just set ZenStates to the voltage you need for each state.


----------



## CeltPC

My memory modules were sentient - and spiteful!

My rig was restarting with a Windows Update, after which I would do a final shutdown before shipping the four sticks of DRAM back to wherever the final resting place for returned G.Skill is. I have been running a pretty conservative configuration, so restarts had not been an issue if nothing is changed.

Sure enough the restart failed, and I was caught in an interminable loop of boot attempts. Not sure how many tries it took but it was a lot.

I think those modules were hanging on the edge of insanity, and knowing they were about to be pulled and stuffed in a box pushed them over the edge.









I feel for them, I really do. So beautiful, so much potential, all tragically cut short by electroshock to the brain by nasty Aura behavior. Rest in Peace, G.Skill RGB modules, it was not your fault.


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> My memory modules were sentient - and spiteful!
> 
> My rig was restarting with a Windows Update, after which I would do a final shutdown before shipping the four sticks of DRAM back to wherever the final resting place for returned G.Skill is. I have been running a pretty conservative configuration, so restarts had not been an issue if nothing is changed.
> 
> Sure enough the restart failed, and I was caught in an interminable loop of boot attempts. Not sure how many tries it took but it was a lot.
> 
> I think those modules were hanging on the edge of insanity, and knowing they were about to be pulled and stuffed in a box pushed them over the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for them, I really do. So beautiful, so much potential, all tragically cut short by electroshock to the brain by nasty Aura behavior. Rest in Peace, G.Skill RGB modules, it was not your fault.


I'm getting awfully close to putting this Ryzen build in a closet with a lock and key, and not let myself touch it anymore for a few months. Least enjoyable build I've ever had, and I started building over 15 years ago.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> G.Skill has a 3600 CL15 kit, which I assume is Sammy B's as well. Or so I hope since I bought it. Not cheap stuff though, especially with the ryze in DDR4 prices (paid $300CDN). If this cold boot issue ever gets fixed, I'll put it through it's paces. Messing with ram on this board now is maddening due to that issue.


Even I had Cold boot oc failed 2 days ago. First time in 3 weeks for no reason







But i can deal with that since i had 290x with black screen issue so my 2500k would not boot up EVERY SECOND TIME !!!


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> I'm getting awfully close to putting this Ryzen build in a closet with a lock and key, and not let myself touch it anymore for a few months. Least enjoyable build I've ever had, and I started building over 15 years ago.


Quite opposite i like when stuff does not work and i get it runnign after hours and hours of messing about. But i got time to do so







Since i flash stuff while doing weights and body weigh training at home next to pc


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Even I had Cold boot oc failed 2 days ago. First time in 3 weeks for no reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i can deal with that since i had 290x with black screen issue so my 2500k would not boot up EVERY SECOND TIME !!!


I get cold boot problems every single time with BIOS 0083. Every...single....time. Even at 2933. It's driving me nuts! Plus I can't seem to make my RAM jive at 1T. It's 2T every time for some reason. If this was my main rig, I'd have put it through a wall already.


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Quite opposite i like when stuff does not work and i get it runnign after hours and hours of messing about. But i got time to do so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since i flash stuff while doing weights and body weigh training at home next to pc


Yea I suppose if you have the time, but I don't. And when I make the time, the next BIOS update undoes it all anyways.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> ZenStates modifies the VID. If you have a voltage offset and are adjusting the ZenStates voltage, you are adding more voltage than you're intending.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> No, ZenStates sets the absolute voltage, so if you set 1.4v for P0 and have an offset of 0.2v in BIOS, you're getting 1.6v.
> 
> Just set ZenStates to the voltage you need for each state.


Thanks guys but again when is 1.35v + 0.0625(my offset) = 1.6v


----------



## Timur Born

BIOS offset +0.075 V + Zenstate (0.2) 1.35 V = 1.425 V here.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> I'm getting awfully close to putting this Ryzen build in a closet with a lock and key, and not let myself touch it anymore for a few months. Least enjoyable build I've ever had, and I started building over 15 years ago.


The 1.0.0.5 AGESA update is close, so support for higher RAM speeds will be here. Slower RAM speeds in the short term shouldn't be seen as a problem. Lighting on your RAM....and having SPD get corrupted because of software...not the fault of the platform. To be honest, while it can be annoying for SOME that new BIOS updates are being released CONTINUALLY to help improve performance, things don't seem that bad outside of the whole "RAM that is certified at a speed on Intel systems isn't running at that speed YET on Ryzen" issue. Overclocking....new platform, not a basic evolution of everything else out there.

Blame the whole "flashing lights on my RAM being a way to ruin your RAM via software" on the RAM manufacturer(s) that are at fault. When SPD can get corrupted due to software, that isn't good...you should expect that to be locked at the factory and not subject to updates by users.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> BIOS offset +0.075 V + Zenstate (0.2) 1.35 V = 1.425 V here.


Yep that's what I'm saying. Just logic as Pstates true bios. But getting into 1.6v as you see on my screenshot is not logic..same what happens when dram boot failing.


----------



## Timur Born

It seems that I have found a sweet spot for CPU + RAM OC here, being ITB AVX (10 loops) stable. This needs more testing with other stress tests, though.

REFCLK: 103.2
CPU: 3998.9 MHz
RAM: 3302.2-14-14-14-34-75



The combination of both OCs needs an extra +0.025 V on Vcore (LLC0/Auto) and increased DDP (currently using 0.96 V, can be lowered maybe). SOC is on Auto 1.15 V and likely can be lowered. Curiously even using +0.006 V results in SOC decreasing to around 1.09 V.

Going from 103.2 to 103.4 REFCLK results in the RAM OC failing at these timings (POSTs at lower frequency). Increasing the CPU multi from x38.75 to x39 results in considerably more Vcore being needed to be ITB AVX stable (no problems running CB15 for a score of around 1800 - 1817 at 4.1).

The good thing about using such a low REFCLK for OC is that all my PCIe cards still seem to work, more thorough testing is needed on that, too.


----------



## skline00

elmor: PM'd you the log files you requested. AsusZenState 0.2.2 is working fine without the HPET file being enabled in Win 10.

My ram is running at 3200 via BIOS setting of H.D.O.P. standard setting for the Gskill FlareX DDR4-3200.

All other settings in the BIOS are auto and I use Zenstate as follows for my 1800x:

P0=40x @1.39375v
[email protected] 1.05v
[email protected]

My P0 voltage is a bit higher than some others BUT I'm running my ram at 3200 so it probably needs a bit more voltage.

I have the windows power management on high but modify the min state from 100% down to 20% to allow the P state downclocking.

I use a suite of tests to check stability

At least

IBT 10x run
Aiida64 stress test minimum 15 minutes
RealBench 2.54 at least 30 minutes
Cinebench 15
Aida64 Memory Benchmark

What ever else I can throw at it.

At present my settings above are stable and Zenstates allow downclocking to 2000Mhz with much lower power draw when idle.

I ried 40.25x for P0 but needed 1.4125v for IBT stability and frankly the increase was not worth the small improvement. 40x seems my sweetspot right now.


----------



## finalheaven

@S1L3N7D3A7H

Changing my SOC to 1.0v has so far resulted in no weird graphical issue at startup. But then again I only tested it a few times.


----------



## dorbot

I just shut my eyes.



Its the weird thoughts and voices that worry me......


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @S1L3N7D3A7H
> 
> Changing my SOC to 1.0v has so far resulted in no weird graphical issue at startup. But then again I only tested it a few times.


I'm going to leave mine at 0.95v. It happens so infrequently, and when it does, just waiting a minute and it clears up.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> I'm going to leave mine at 0.95v. It happens so infrequently, and when it does, just waiting a minute and it clears up.


Just waiting resolves it? Or do you need to restart?


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Just waiting resolves it? Or do you need to restart?


Just waiting.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> It seems that I have found a sweet spot for CPU + RAM OC here, being ITB AVX (10 loops) stable. This needs more testing with other stress tests, though.
> 
> REFCLK: 103.2
> CPU: 3998.9 MHz
> RAM: 3302.2-14-14-14-34-75
> 
> 
> 
> The combination of both OCs needs an extra +0.025 V on Vcore (LLC0/Auto) and increased DDP (currently using 0.96 V, can be lowered maybe). SOC is on Auto 1.15 V and likely can be lowered. Curiously even using +0.006 V results in SOC decreasing to around 1.09 V.
> 
> Going from 103.2 to 103.4 REFCLK results in the RAM OC failing at these timings (POSTs at lower frequency). Increasing the CPU multi from x38.75 to x39 results in considerably more Vcore being needed to be ITB AVX stable (no problems running CB15 for a score of around 1800 - 1817 at 4.1).
> 
> The good thing about using such a low REFCLK for OC is that all my PCIe cards still seem to work, more thorough testing is needed on that, too.


Thanks for sharing! About the DDP votlage, have you got any details on that one?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Just waiting.


Doesn't the weird colored lines just turn into a black screen? I never waited it out and just forced a restart within 10 seconds... hmm... maybe I should try waiting it out.

Can you describe how it looks? Mine appears to have no signal to the monitor, but never waited it out.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Doesn't the weird colored lines just turn into a black screen? I never waited it out and just forced a restart within 10 seconds... hmm... maybe I should try waiting it out.
> 
> Can you describe how it looks? Mine appears to have no signal to the monitor, but never waited it out.


I get a bunch of solid pink/purple and some green lines going horizontally on my primary display after windows loading finishes where it should be at the login screen. After about a minute, it will go black, then go back to normal.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Thanks for sharing! About the DDP votlage, have you got any details on that one?


What exactly do you need to know? I need to increase DDP on top of increased Vcore to make the combination of CPU and RAM OC work. Both CPU and RAM don't seem to need these increases on their own to run stable.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> What exactly do you need to know? I need to increase DDP on top of increased Vcore to make the combination of CPU and RAM OC work. Both CPU and RAM don't seem to need these increases on their own to run stable.


I'm mostly interested in how you'd determine that that particular voltage needed to be increased. I haven't found much about its use / effects unfortunately







Just to get a grip on how the pieces work together.


----------



## hotstocks

I have been building for 20 years and have been tweaking this build for over a month. I get why people want to throw it against the wall.
I mean how hard is it un-needingly because the mobo or bios is just wrong? For instance I set dram voltage at 1.40v on ANY OTHER
MOTHERBOARD EVER TO EXIST and hwinfo will have dram voltage at 1.40v exactly, maybe +/- .01 volts. On this motherboard, bios 81,
1.40v on ram is NEVER 1.40v that I set in the bios. It reports 1.373 to 1.395v. NEVER does it do 1.4v, sure 1.395 is close but that is the high,
average is 1.383v, and people wonder why their memory fails or won't run at rated speeds. So I guess if you want your kit to hit 3600 mhz, you
need 1.4v, so just set it at like 1.43v and maybe this mobo will decide to give you 1.4v. Same goes with cpu and most other volts, they are
all on the low side and it is very annoying. My cpu is set at 1.39v LLC 3 and I have never seen 1.39v, I see 1.352-1.373v with a 1.354 average,
it is NOT EVEN COSE TO THE 1.39v I set and that is with LLC 3! This boards or bios's temperature sensors and voltage sensors are all off and
causing undervolting and 20C over reporting of temps making fans into jet engines at idle and making Aura temp colors RED at idle. There is
just a lot of work that needs to be done on this $300 motherboard that has been out 2 months already. I paid up for the best, for accuracy, not
this nonsense. OOOOOOOHH, but it has a physical LN switch that 7 people in the world will ever touch. PLEASE ASUS get your priorities straight
and fix this shi!t. No one can get a reliable 24/7 business machine with all this wackiness going on, not even gonna mention the NVME pauses, ugh.


----------



## samaelestevez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> It seems that I have found a sweet spot for CPU + RAM OC here, being ITB AVX (10 loops) stable. This needs more testing with other stress tests, though.
> 
> REFCLK: 103.2
> CPU: 3998.9 MHz
> RAM: 3302.2-14-14-14-34-75
> 
> 
> 
> The combination of both OCs needs an extra +0.025 V on Vcore (LLC0/Auto) and increased DDP (currently using 0.96 V, can be lowered maybe). SOC is on Auto 1.15 V and likely can be lowered. Curiously even using +0.006 V results in SOC decreasing to around 1.09 V.
> 
> Going from 103.2 to 103.4 REFCLK results in the RAM OC failing at these timings (POSTs at lower frequency). Increasing the CPU multi from x38.75 to x39 results in considerably more Vcore being needed to be ITB AVX stable (no problems running CB15 for a score of around 1800 - 1817 at 4.1).
> 
> The good thing about using such a low REFCLK for OC is that all my PCIe cards still seem to work, more thorough testing is needed on that, too.


Isn't that a little too high DDP voltage? I say that because DDP is usually half of the DRAM voltage.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I have been building for 20 years and have been tweaking this build for over a month. I get why people want to throw it against the wall.
> I mean how hard is it un-needingly because the mobo or bios is just wrong? For instance I set dram voltage at 1.40v on ANY OTHER
> MOTHERBOARD EVER TO EXIST and hwinfo will have dram voltage at 1.40v exactly, maybe +/- .01 volts. On this motherboard, bios 81,
> 1.40v on ram is NEVER 1.40v that I set in the bios. It reports 1.373 to 1.395v. NEVER does it do 1.4v, sure 1.395 is close but that is the high,
> average is 1.383v, and people wonder why their memory fails or won't run at rated speeds. So I guess if you want your kit to hit 3600 mhz, you
> need 1.4v, so just set it at like 1.43v and maybe this mobo will decide to give you 1.4v. Same goes with cpu and most other volts, they are
> all on the low side and it is very annoying. My cpu is set at 1.39v LLC 3 and I have never seen 1.39v, I see 1.352-1.373v with a 1.354 average,
> it is NOT EVEN COSE TO THE 1.39v I set and that is with LLC 3! This boards or bios's temperature sensors and voltage sensors are all off and
> causing undervolting and 20C over reporting of temps making fans into jet engines at idle and making Aura temp colors RED at idle. There is
> just a lot of work that needs to be done on this $300 motherboard that has been out 2 months already. I paid up for the best, for accuracy, not
> this nonsense. OOOOOOOHH, but it has a physical LN switch that 7 people in the world will ever touch. PLEASE ASUS get your priorities straight
> and fix this shi!t. No one can get a reliable 24/7 business machine with all this wackiness going on, not even gonna mention the NVME pauses, ugh.


maybe those other mobos were lying to you, like Ryzen lies about temps







but in seriousness, maybe other mobos don't show the loadline being accounted for, (or auto actually does something on them!). DRAM on this board like CPU also has load line levels.

I get how some things people are going through can be frustrating, but remember this is how it is for people who buy stuff on launch day. Like stuff in general, not just PC parts. Just be thankful nothings rapidly expanded (yet), like the Samsung galaxy note 7.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> maybe those other mobos were lying to you, like Ryzen lies about temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but in seriousness, maybe other mobos don't show the loadline being accounted for, (or auto actually does something on them!). DRAM on this board like CPU also has load line levels.
> 
> I get how some things people are going through can be frustrating, but remember this is how it is for people who buy stuff on launch day. Like stuff in general, not just PC parts. Just be thankful nothings rapidly expanded (yet), like the Samsung galaxy note 7.


Lol, I had a Samsung Galaxy Note 7 on launch, had to return it. Got an LG V20, nice phone but poor battery life, though the battery is replaceable which makes it infinitaley better than any of the new sealed ****ty flagships you can't change the battery with.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I have been building for 20 years and have been tweaking this build for over a month. I get why people want to throw it against the wall.
> I mean how hard is it un-needingly because the mobo or bios is just wrong? For instance I set dram voltage at 1.40v on ANY OTHER
> MOTHERBOARD EVER TO EXIST and hwinfo will have dram voltage at 1.40v exactly, maybe +/- .01 volts. On this motherboard, bios 81,
> 1.40v on ram is NEVER 1.40v that I set in the bios. It reports 1.373 to 1.395v. NEVER does it do 1.4v, sure 1.395 is close but that is the high,
> average is 1.383v, and people wonder why their memory fails or won't run at rated speeds. So I guess if you want your kit to hit 3600 mhz, you
> need 1.4v, so just set it at like 1.43v and maybe this mobo will decide to give you 1.4v. Same goes with cpu and most other volts, they are
> all on the low side and it is very annoying. My cpu is set at 1.39v LLC 3 and I have never seen 1.39v, I see 1.352-1.373v with a 1.354 average,
> it is NOT EVEN COSE TO THE 1.39v I set and that is with LLC 3! This boards or bios's temperature sensors and voltage sensors are all off and
> causing undervolting and 20C over reporting of temps making fans into jet engines at idle and making Aura temp colors RED at idle. There is
> just a lot of work that needs to be done on this $300 motherboard that has been out 2 months already. I paid up for the best, for accuracy, not
> this nonsense. OOOOOOOHH, but it has a physical LN switch that 7 people in the world will ever touch. PLEASE ASUS get your priorities straight
> and fix this shi!t. No one can get a reliable 24/7 business machine with all this wackiness going on, not even gonna mention the NVME pauses, ugh.


So other than that you are pretty happy?









LOL, compared to the "some assembly required" I just got done with (well mostly done) on the small bookcase I got for a PC stand, dealing with Ryzen / C6H has been a cakewalk


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I had posted these a few days back.
> The 3200 low CAS kits (14) are the same ICs and I believe they're just as capable in terms of OC potential as the higher rated since they're doing so with increased voltage and latencies (you can accomplish the same at home).


That may be so, but I look at it this way. a 3200 14 cas kit was _tested_ to run at that much, and they released it as such. a 4266 kit 19 cas was also _tested_ to run stable as such. I see a kit tested to run much faster and passing would easily be able to run at the in between levels. When we get a higher strap, say 3600, i would think a kit tested to run faster would have better fortune running on the 3600 strap than the kit not tested to run that fast.

Just imo, i'm all about going for broke, thats why I bought the kit I have







.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Lol, I had a Samsung Galaxy Note 7 on launch, had to return it. Got an LG V20, nice phone but poor battery life, though the battery is replaceable which makes it infinitaley better than any of the new sealed ****ty flagships you can't change the battery with.


I wonder if they learned their lesson and the S8+ and note 8 have replaceable batteries.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I have been building for 20 years and have been tweaking this build for over a month. I get why people want to throw it against the wall.
> I mean how hard is it un-needingly because the mobo or bios is just wrong? For instance I set dram voltage at 1.40v on ANY OTHER
> MOTHERBOARD EVER TO EXIST and hwinfo will have dram voltage at 1.40v exactly, maybe +/- .01 volts. On this motherboard, bios 81,
> 1.40v on ram is NEVER 1.40v that I set in the bios. It reports 1.373 to 1.395v. NEVER does it do 1.4v, sure 1.395 is close but that is the high,
> average is 1.383v, and people wonder why their memory fails or won't run at rated speeds. So I guess if you want your kit to hit 3600 mhz, you
> need 1.4v, so just set it at like 1.43v and maybe this mobo will decide to give you 1.4v. Same goes with cpu and most other volts, they are
> all on the low side and it is very annoying. My cpu is set at 1.39v LLC 3 and I have never seen 1.39v, I see 1.352-1.373v with a 1.354 average,
> it is NOT EVEN COSE TO THE 1.39v I set and that is with LLC 3! This boards or bios's temperature sensors and voltage sensors are all off and
> causing undervolting and 20C over reporting of temps making fans into jet engines at idle and making Aura temp colors RED at idle. There is
> just a lot of work that needs to be done on this $300 motherboard that has been out 2 months already. I paid up for the best, for accuracy, not
> this nonsense. OOOOOOOHH, but it has a physical LN switch that 7 people in the world will ever touch. PLEASE ASUS get your priorities straight
> and fix this shi!t. No one can get a reliable 24/7 business machine with all this wackiness going on, not even gonna mention the NVME pauses, ugh.


Not everyone has these issues though. I do have intermittent reboot issues (typically a single F9) but no problems with anything else.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> That may be so, but I look at it this way. a 3200 14 cas kit was _tested_ to run at that much, and they released it as such. a 4266 kit 19 cas was also _tested_ to run stable as such. I see a kit tested to run much faster and passing would easily be able to run at the in between levels. When we get a higher strap, say 3600, i would think a kit tested to run faster would have better fortune running on the 3600 strap than the kit not tested to run that fast.
> 
> Just imo, i'm all about going for broke, thats why I bought the kit I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I was very tempted to go with 4266 MHz, but split the difference between that and 3200 with the 3600 MHz.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I was very tempted to go with 4266 MHz, but split the difference between that and 3200 with the 3600 MHz.


I too am tempted to order a set just to see what I can do with it before may update, but I like to keep a certain amount of $ on hand and that would drop me below that amount









In other news, the only fan I have which speed is based on CPU temp has decided it wants to run at full blast out of nowhere.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Not everyone has these issues though. I do have intermittent reboot issues (typically a single F9) but no problems with anything else.


I must be one of the few with zero issues (on two different boards might i add)

With 3.8 at 1.199v under load and 2933 ram i have ZERO issues, only a few code 8s when AB crashes. If i use 3200mhz however with BIOS 1002 it needs a reset push then its fine, it will sometimes give me an f9>0d then i need to reset CMOS, otherwise its been perfectly fine. The Aura LEDs not working until i restart isn't even a problem for me idc much for LEDs lol.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I must be one of the few with zero issues (on two different boards might i add)
> 
> With 3.8 at 1.199v under load and 2933 ram i have ZERO issues, only a few code 8s when AB crashes. If i use 3200mhz however with BIOS 1002 it needs a reset push then its fine, it will sometimes give me an f9>0d then i need to reset CMOS, otherwise its been perfectly fine. The Aura LEDs not working until i restart isn't even a problem for me idc much for LEDs lol.


I'm with ya on zero issues. Not even any of those code 8's unless i manually make that happen!

I'm even magically using the 3200mhz ram ratio on 64gb ram. Supposedly thats not supposed to happen. my number of board issues are like in the negative amounts. Not even any random post errors on reboot or full power down.

I bet you properly grounded yourself before you started assembling your PC. I did too.

Note: Better start knocking on wood now.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I must be one of the few with zero issues (on two different boards might i add)
> 
> With 3.8 at 1.199v under load and 2933 ram i have ZERO issues, only a few code 8s when AB crashes. If i use 3200mhz however with BIOS 1002 it needs a reset push then its fine, it will sometimes give me an f9>0d then i need to reset CMOS, otherwise its been perfectly fine. The Aura LEDs not working until i restart isn't even a problem for me idc much for LEDs lol.


That is because you run settings that are more sane than most of us.

I must be shallow - I love spiffy lights. I'll still have those on the MB, the small RGB strip Phantek uses on the front of the Eclipse case, and the interior RGB strip. I squandered a few bucks to get Aura compatible adapters for both strips, and both have worked without a problem.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> That is because you run settings that are more sane than most of us.
> 
> I must be shallow - I love spiffy lights. I'll still have those on the MB, the small RGB strip Phantek uses on the front of the Eclipse case, and the interior RGB strip. I squandered a few bucks to get Aura compatible adapters for both strips, and both have worked without a problem.


Not really sane considering i still get issues especially messing with 3200mhz but its still so immature why make the system totally unstable lol. I have 2 back up rigs if i need but why? They're not my gaming rigs haha.


----------



## madweazl

I'm running 3.9 with the 3500 on the memory and that is my only issue (the single F9 at reboot occasionally).


----------



## wolfpack122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samaelestevez*
> 
> Isn't that a little too high DDP voltage? I say that because DDP is usually half of the DRAM voltage.


You are thinking about the DRAM VTT voltage. The default value for the DRAM termination voltage is 1/2 the DRAM voltage.


----------



## samaelestevez

Ohhh got it!!! I was confused.


----------



## bluej511

So who else is getting temp spikes just doing basic tasks? I'm running discord, chrome (youtube,townofsalem) and hwinfo64 and im peaking at 52°C when running cinebench/realbench only gets it to about 47°C lol. I think it only started happening at the creators update, so either chrome is spiking it (maybe because i have hardware acceleration turned off) or no idea.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So who else is getting temp spikes just doing basic tasks? I'm running discord, chrome (youtube,townofsalem) and hwinfo64 and im peaking at 52°C when running cinebench/realbench only gets it to about 47°C lol. I think it only started happening at the creators update, so either chrome is spiking it (maybe because i have hardware acceleration turned off) or no idea.


I recon you've been getting them periodically when you weren't looking since you built your rig. It seems the most momentary of CPU activity when idling gives such temp spikes, yet as you may have notice they go right back down.

I say its windows being devious in the backround.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I recon you've been getting them periodically when you weren't looking since you built your rig. It seems the most momentary of CPU activity when idling gives such temp spikes, yet as you may have notice they go right back down.
> 
> I say its windows being devious in the backround.


Oh i would have noticed, i keep hwinfo running in the background, right now its on and off between 35°C and 45°C every couple seconds, so not sure why. If i let it idling though its perfectly fine, and even in games it will spike but its not caused by the game, max wattage is 49w as well haha.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Oh i would have noticed, i keep hwinfo running in the background, right now its on and off between 35°C and 45°C every couple seconds, so not sure why. If i let it idling though its perfectly fine, and even in games it will spike but its not caused by the game, max wattage is 49w as well haha.


It happens when you blink. Windows is watching you.

I've really decided not to pay it any heed. For me the spikes are the same 10c. I'm also not on creators update so it doesn't have anything to do with that. The more backround stuff you have running, services, stuff in your taskbar, etc, the more likely the spike. I can see HWinfo also causing spikes of its own, as it too uses CPU when it polls.


----------



## superchad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I'm with ya on zero issues. Not even any of those code 8's unless i manually make that happen!
> 
> I'm even magically using the 3200mhz ram ratio on 64gb ram. Supposedly thats not supposed to happen. my number of board issues are like in the negative amounts. Not even any random post errors on reboot or full power down.
> 
> I bet you properly grounded yourself before you started assembling your PC. I did too.
> 
> Note: Better start knocking on wood now.


what settings are you using for 64GB on 3200? i have 32GB i would like to run at 3200


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> It happens when you blink. Windows is watching you.
> 
> I've really decided not to pay it any heed. For me the spikes are the same 10c. I'm also not on creators update so it doesn't have anything to do with that. The more backround stuff you have running, services, stuff in your taskbar, etc, the more likely the spike. I can see HWinfo also causing spikes of its own, as it too uses CPU when it polls.


Yea true but at idle it causes no spikes for me at all and its all i have running so i can rule that out. Could be discord spiking with Windows audio device graph isolation


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So who else is getting temp spikes just doing basic tasks? I'm running discord, chrome (youtube,townofsalem) and hwinfo64 and im peaking at 52°C when running cinebench/realbench only gets it to about 47°C lol. I think it only started happening at the creators update, so either chrome is spiking it (maybe because i have hardware acceleration turned off) or no idea.


if you have XFR enabled, then its most likely caused by it. the constant fluctuation between idle to any load causes the frequency to go from downclocked straight to the max XFR speed for your processor, which consequently means going from like 0.900v's straight to 1.45 - 1.5v's. those voltage spikes helps cause the sudden surge in temps.

you won't notice this with a constant load, like gaming. your voltage will also be averaging less as well since its not spiking as much. while more light workloads, like doing things that cause you to go from a relativity idle state, to any load, even a light load, will cause the spikes. such as running firefox, foobar2000, and steam, and cycling through them, will cause a frequent spikes and a high average voltage, not just peak. such as 1.4v's average for over an hour if you're doing a lot of idle - any load type workloads. all thanks to XFR.

the behavior of XFR from what i've noticed from reading around appears to be altered by which motherboard you are using. i know one guy here, and a few i talked to on reddit with gigabyte boards which have less high temp spiking, frequency spikes, and voltage spikes compared to the crosshair. well, not necessary spikes as more aggressiveness.


----------



## bavarianblessed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Funny thing, i thought readings for wrong, but yesterday i saw same happening to me.
> Im running 4Ghz with Pstates, and suddenly i saw 4.1Ghz on all cores as maximum value in HWiNFO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something like SUPER XFR on all cores


Make sure that *Core Performance Boost* is disabled in the UEFI. My system did the same before I disabled it. It's also responsible for the ridiculous auto vcore settings when at stock (from what I have observed)


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*
> 
> Make sure that *Core Performance Boost* is disabled in the UEFI. My system did the same before I disabled it. It's also responsible for the ridiculous auto vcore settings when at stock (from what I have observed)


How to do you save the Bios page?


----------



## bavarianblessed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> How to do you save the Bios page?


Plug in a USB drive and hit F12


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> *Im testing ZenStates 0.2.2 and below some first feedbacks from me!*
> I was running my Pstates OC profile (4.Ghz) when installed:
> 
> Installation was easy and without any issues! After install i opened the app and saw all Pstates where
> already Filled in. The 40x multiplier & 1.35v is same value what i use in my P0.
> 
> Nothing special here, but didn't saw it getting kicked into P1 or P2 as applied in ZenStates. So i boot into bios to see what happened there. I saw nothing was changed from my own Profile. P1 or P2 was at default. (no values from Zenstates).
> 
> I changed P0 to default in bios and logged back into windows. I didn't see anything different. Speeds where just like on stock (3.6ghz). So i opened Zen-states and Applied the Pstates there again, immediately Multiplier 40 kicked in but the silly high-voltage issue did show his face also in this situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. *Damn 1.6v on vcore..!* Same thing when boot training failed and it goes in to recovery mode.
> 
> _Screenshot:_
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im now going to try suggestion from @gupsterg : Disable Core Performance Boost. Lets see if this can help not getting the High voltages issue.


I noticed if I change p2 it always downclocks 200 less than I set it. When I open the app, it shows 22x for p2, but downclocks to 2000. If i set to 20x, it goes to 1800.


----------



## CeltPC

Not a bad cooling Round Up specific to Ryzen in the 1500x, 1600x, and 1800x flavors - but applicable to the whole line-up of course:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwxhrKGY-c8

Helpful for those who are contemplating a build or an upgrade in your cooling capacity.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> if you have XFR enabled, then its most likely caused by it. the constant fluctuation between idle to any load causes the frequency to go from downclocked straight to the max XFR speed for your processor, which consequently means going from like 0.900v's straight to 1.45 - 1.5v's. those voltage spikes helps cause the sudden surge in temps.
> 
> you won't notice this with a constant load, like gaming. your voltage will also be averaging less as well since its not spiking as much. while more light workloads, like doing things that cause you to go from a relativity idle state, to any load, even a light load, will cause the spikes. such as running firefox, foobar2000, and steam, and cycling through them, will cause a frequent spikes and a high average voltage, not just peak. such as 1.4v's average for over an hour if you're doing a lot of idle - any load type workloads. all thanks to XFR.
> 
> the behavior of XFR from what i've noticed from reading around appears to be altered by which motherboard you are using. i know one guy here, and a few i talked to on reddit with gigabyte boards which have less high temp spiking, frequency spikes, and voltage spikes compared to the crosshair. well, not necessary spikes as more aggressiveness.


I know this but im OCed at 3.8 1.199v lol.


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I know this but im OCed at 3.8 1.199v lol.


then that's weird. maybe windows running stuff in the background. creators update has caused a lot of funkyness. like pauses at max load.


----------



## bavarianblessed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> *Im testing ZenStates 0.2.2 and below some first feedbacks from me!*
> I was running my Pstates OC profile (4.Ghz) when installed:
> 
> Installation was easy and without any issues! After install i opened the app and saw all Pstates where
> already Filled in. The 40x multiplier & 1.35v is same value what i use in my P0.
> 
> Nothing special here, but didn't saw it getting kicked into P1 or P2 as applied in ZenStates. So i boot into bios to see what happened there. I saw nothing was changed from my own Profile. P1 or P2 was at default. (no values from Zenstates).
> 
> I changed P0 to default in bios and logged back into windows. I didn't see anything different. Speeds where just like on stock (3.6ghz). So i opened Zen-states and Applied the Pstates there again, immediately Multiplier 40 kicked in but the silly high-voltage issue did show his face also in this situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. *Damn 1.6v on vcore..!* Same thing when boot training failed and it goes in to recovery mode.
> 
> _Screenshot:_
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im now going to try suggestion from @gupsterg : Disable Core Performance Boost. Lets see if this can help not getting the High voltages issue.


I'm wondering if the zenstates app is using the voltage offset you have set in the BIOS or if it's applying an auto setting of some sort.
Either way definitely disable core performance boost. It throws to many variables in trying to obtain a stable overclock.


----------



## braincracking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I get cold boot problems every single time with BIOS 0083. Every...single....time. Even at 2933. It's driving me nuts! Plus I can't seem to make my RAM jive at 1T. It's 2T every time for some reason. If this was my main rig, I'd have put it through a wall already.


The cold boot thing is annoying, and 100% reproducible, other than that 0083 is a 2T bios. If your ram is 1T, you can use 0082. I'm happy with 0083 since it managed to get my F4-3200C16D-16GTZR to 2933Mhz instead of 2400Mhz, without any bclk magic. I can also boot with 3200Mhz but it will crash on windows. Related to that, would you guys recommend higher voltage in this case?

Cheers!


----------



## bavarianblessed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braincracking*
> 
> The cold boot thing is annoying, and 100% reproducible, other than that 0083 is a 2T bios. If your ram is 1T, you can use 0082. I'm happy with 0083 since it managed to get my F4-3200C16D-16GTZR to 2933Mhz instead of 2400Mhz, without any bclk magic. I can also boot with 3200Mhz but it will crash on windows. *Related to that, would you guys recommend higher voltage in this case?*
> 
> Cheers!


I had to increase SOC to 1.1 and add a little more vcore to get 3200 stable. Using Samsung B-dies.


----------



## braincracking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*
> 
> I had to increase SOC to 1.1 and add a little more vcore to get 3200 stable. Using Samsung B-dies.


Cool, will try to increase soc, and add some more volts to the ram. I know that the 16D ram I have isn't Samsung B do, from what I read it's either Hynix, or Samsung-E.


----------



## arang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Asus guys,
> I've still got a problem not answered about temps. I am running at 3.95ghz 1.39v LLC 3 with a corsair h100i and noctua fans. Stress testing it gets me two temperatures . CPU tctl 90C and cpu tdie 70C (which I know is supposed to be 20C less and supposedly the REAL temp) But my motherboard Aura set for temp is ALWAYS red, because even during idle it is using the tctl temp of about 50C instead of the tdie, so it never goes yellow or green. Aura is obviously reading the wrong cpu temp, or is there a way to fix this. Also, will my cpu throttle or shut off at 95 tctl, which is really only 75C?? Somehow you need to fix the dual temps the mobo is using the wrong one, or at least in bios make a way where we can set it so the temps are both the same, real, and the 20C lower number just like the non-x chips do. This also jacks up the fans to way to loud even on silent because once again the mobo software thinks the cpu is 20C hotter than it is.


oh this is why if i set sensemiskew disabled on 1700 (non-x) my cpu above 75C is down


----------



## shalafi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Not a bad cooling Round Up specific to Ryzen in the 1500x, 1600x, and 1800x flavors - but applicable to the whole line-up of course:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwxhrKGY-c8
> 
> Helpful for those who are contemplating a build or an upgrade in your cooling capacity.


Thanks for the link








And for those who closed it instantly seeing it's a 26-minute video, here's the corresponding article:
https://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/amd_ryzen_5_7_cpu_cooler_round_up/1


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> It is what it is, your theory seems sound. VDDP is similar to VCCIO on Intel platform. From our testing it didn't help much with DRAM, but it's possible it can affect things slightly. I'd recommend the same limits as SOC.


I am currently testing 4.0 + 3300-CL14 using VDDP 0.94 V and SOC 1.0 V. It's also worth mentioning that this successfully cold boot using BIOS 0003.


----------



## dorbot

@ Elmor.

Just a quick note to say that on win 10 Creators, for me, the ZenStates program is back to not starting the service. It seems to install the service ok now but cant start it. Before when I got a memory interface file not found error it would start at the next attempt now it just keeps trying to start the AsusZsSrv service and failing.

Manual attempts to start yield error "Windows could not start AsusZsSrv service on Local Computer. Error 1067:The process terminated unexpectedly."

cheers.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> That may be so, but I look at it this way. a 3200 14 cas kit was _tested_ to run at that much, and they released it as such. a 4266 kit 19 cas was also _tested_ to run stable as such. I see a kit tested to run much faster and passing would easily be able to run at the in between levels. When we get a higher strap, say 3600, i would think a kit tested to run faster would have better fortune running on the 3600 strap than the kit not tested to run that fast.


I have yet to find a difference between my TridentZ 3200-CL14 and 4000-CL18 kit with the current Agesa. Out of the four kits I tested the Flare X curiously was the worst, it took several full POST cycles to work with settings that the other kits just breezed through.

One thing to take note of is that the 4000-CL18 kit is listed as 1.35 V in its specs. To me this seems to be the most important difference to 3200-CL14 kits that may need more voltage to get up there.


----------



## gupsterg

@Timur Born

Many thanks for the shares







, +rep







. I nearly flashed 0003 yesterday, still hesitant. Reading your experience I'm now thinking I may wish to







.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*
> 
> I'm wondering if the zenstates app is using the voltage offset you have set in the BIOS or if it's applying an auto setting of some sort.
> Either way definitely disable core performance boost. It throws to many variables in trying to obtain a stable overclock.


CPB was always disabled from launch till new bios versions for me. Always disable turbo modes on previous OC's. But since new bios version I thought playing less with values (leave at default or auto) would be best..

Thanks to @gupsterg, he told us whew pages back setting CPB on disabled would do the trick.

Still need to be fixed in bios. OC mode needs to disable this function automatically like it does with other variables.


----------



## lordzed83

@elmor
Inkey and Myself found why voltage regulation does not work.
If we change BCLK to anything else than 100 changing Pstate VID in bios or Zen States does not work AT ALL. Bet You know it but just in case pointing it out


----------



## Timur Born

I am using 103.2 BCLK and can happily use P-state VID in both BIOS and ZenStates (0.2), including offset. BIOS 0003 here.

Furthermore I do not specifically disable Core Performance Boost and do not see my CPU change frequency higher than what I have set in BIOS (neither using fixed OC or using P-state OC). Frankly, I would be happy if it did that, because then it would use 4.1 Ghz for 1/2 core tasks instead of just using 4.0.

On a side note: I just passed 10 loops of ITB AVX at 4.0 + 3300-CL14 after decreasing SOC to 0.95 V via offset. Let's try to lower VDDP a notch more and then see if I can squeeze more power-saving out of it during idle times (60 W idle still is a bit excessive







).


----------



## Clukos

60W? I'm getting 17W for CPU vcore, 32W together with soc, without Pstates.


----------



## digitalfrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> All other settings in the BIOS are auto and I use Zenstate as follows:
> 
> P0=40x @1.39375v
> [email protected] 1.05v
> [email protected]
> 
> My P0 voltage is a bit higher than some others BUT I'm running my ram at 3200 so it probably needs a bit more voltage.
> 
> I have the windows power management on high but modify the min state from 100% down to 20% to allow the P state downclocking.
> 
> I use a suite of tests to check stability
> 
> At least
> 
> IBT 10x run
> Aiida64 stress test minimum 15 minutes
> RealBench 2.54 at least 30 minutes
> Cinebench 15
> Aida64 Memory Benchmark


I'm wondering what kind of Vdroop you get in IBT and RealBench, what's your effective Vcore? I crash in these test but I get severe Vdroop. So I'm wondering, do you have a lower leaking chip?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I am using 103.2 BCLK and can happily use P-state VID in both BIOS and ZenStates (0.2), including offset. BIOS 0003 here.
> 
> Furthermore I do not specifically disable Core Performance Boost and do not see my CPU change frequency higher than what I have set in BIOS (neither using fixed OC or using P-state OC). Frankly, I would be happy if it did that, because then it would use 4.1 Ghz for 1/2 core tasks instead of just using 4.0.
> 
> On a side note: I just passed 10 loops of ITB AVX at 4.0 + 3300-CL14 after decreasing SOC to 0.95 V via offset. Let's try to lower VDDP a notch more and then see if I can squeeze more power-saving out of it during idle times (60 W idle still is a bit excessive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


CPB is disabled when CPU enter OC mode regardless of setting of CPB. So if you are on x OC then you will not see PB/XFR boost occurring. Yes it would be nice to have some elements of default boost method on OC.

Why it benefited me to disable CPB is when memory training fail, when using PState OC with offset mode voltage:-

- AMD CBS is reset.
- Extreme Tweaker page is not.
- CPB [Auto]/[Enabled] the CPU will do PB/XFR, even in UEFI.

So CPU will hit ~1.35V and add in the offset on Extreme Tweaker page that did not reset = ~1.5V.

When above happen and CPB is disabled, then PB/XFR not active. CPU only go to base clock, on my R7 1700 = 3.0GHz, ~1.000V, add offset from Extreme Tweaker = ~1.162V.


----------



## Timur Born

That's 60 W average (idle) for the whole system on the wall. Using the Power Safer profile it drops to a minimum of 53 W. Since I am currently using a high running fan-profile I can likely shave off a few watts when the fans slow down. The graphic-card draws at least 10 W on its own, so it's not a bad value. I just need to see if I can drop it another few watts for those days when I leave the PC running (or set up my router to do WOL).


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalfrost*
> 
> I'm wondering what kind of Vdroop you get in IBT and RealBench, what's your effective Vcore? I crash in these test but I get severe Vdroop. So I'm wondering, do you have a lower leaking chip?


On my 1800X at 4.0 GHz I need 1.306 - 1.312 V after droop to run IBT AVX errorfree. This is without RAC OC, though. If I combine CPU with RAM OC I need to add another +0.025 V VCore and VDDP and on top of that. VDDP may even need +0.04 V, still testing.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> CPB is disabled when CPU enter OC mode regardless of setting of CPB. So if you are on x OC then you will not see PB/XFR boost occurring. Yes it would be nice to have some elements of default boost method on OC.


I understand now, albeit I don't worry so much about short bursts of 1.5 - 1.6 V. 1.5 V XFR bursts can happen at stock settings, so the CPU seems to be made for it.


----------



## gupsterg

Cool







.


----------



## digitalfrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> On my 1800X at 4.0 GHz I need 1.306 - 1.312 V after droop to run IBT AVX errorfree. This is without RAC OC, though. If I combine CPU with RAM OC I need to add another +0.025 V VCore and VDDP and on top of that. VDDP may even need +0.04 V, still testing.


Very interesting thanks. I need 1.38125v for normal stability, but IBT needs 1.425v. I did already test my OC with RAM at stock speeds using x264, but it didn't make a difference there.

Might re-test IBT and play with VDDP and SOC voltage.


----------



## Timur Born

Remember I meant "1.306 V after droop", so my Vcore setting is considerably higher to begin with. Currently I am running a +0.075 V offset LLC0 for 4.0 + 3300-CL14, which corresponds to 1.425 V idle and 1.331 - 1.337 V (SVI2) ITB AVX load.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I am using 103.2 BCLK and can happily use P-state VID in both BIOS and ZenStates (0.2), including offset. BIOS 0003 here.


PState 0 VID edited in AMD CBS within UEFI for an increase is working on 0003?

If so I'm leaning more and more to try 0003 today.

As I don't wish to be using offset mode on Extreme Tweaker. As that is basically a "global" offset applying to all states. I could modify PState 2 on 0902 to bring idle vcore down but can not on newer UEFIs. No UEFI so far has worked correctly for increased VID in PState 0 for me either.


----------



## StIwY

Hello. I actually have an Gigabyte Ab350 Gaming 3. If i buy a C6H, my OC will be improved ? Actually i can reach 3,9ghz max with v1,41, but VRM are not properly cooled. Thanks


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> PState 0 VID edited in AMD CBS within UEFI for an increase is working on 0003?
> 
> If so I'm leaning more and more to try 0003 today..


So you mean higher than 1.35 V? Seems like I misunderstood you there, but I will give it a try and report back.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> PState 0 VID edited in AMD CBS within UEFI for an increase is working on 0003?


He's using Zenstates, not BIOS to edit VID with an offset(offset set in bios of course).


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> He's using Zenstates, not BIOS to edit VID with an offset(offset set in bios of course).


Aware he is using Zenstates, but the bold text implied to me he could alter VID in PState of UEFI.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I am using 103.2 BCLK and can happily *use P-state VID in both BIOS* and ZenStates (0.2), including offset. BIOS 0003 here.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> So you mean higher than 1.35 V? Seems like I misunderstood you there, but I will give it a try and report back.


Yes







.

My R7 1700 is 1.1875V for PState 0 VID, I would like to make it 1.356V for my FID of 3800MHz.

Only option for me is changing FID in PState 0 and applying either manual or offset voltage on Extreme Tweaker to reach the CPU voltage I need. I don't use OC SW and prefer setting up OC in UEFI. So if UEFI 0003 is allowing VID change in PState 0 for an increase I may try it







.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Aware he is using Zenstates, but the bold text implied to me he could alter VID in PState of UEFI.


It seems I misread. I'm on 0003 but stopped attempting to change VID in bios several versions ago. Not sure why one would need to change VID and use an offset at the same time.


----------



## skline00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalfrost*
> 
> Very interesting thanks. I need 1.38125v for normal stability, but IBT needs 1.425v. I did already test my OC with RAM at stock speeds using x264, but it didn't make a difference there.
> 
> Might re-test IBT and play with VDDP and SOC voltage.


Digitalfrost, I set my SOC to 1.15 via offset. I'm using the Gskill FlareX DDR4-3200 CL14 ram 16g (2 x 8). I set the Overclock tuning to D.O.C.P. standard which sets all the 3200 parameters in the BIOS automatically. As I said I find setting SOC to 1.15 manually gives me the best stability.

As to my cpu it is a 1800x so I suspect it should be a bit better for the price. When I run IBT it works at P0=40x only if I set the voltage to a minimum of 1.3925V. Below that it reboots. I set the clock to 40.25 and needed 1.4125v to pass.

Right now my system appears solid at P0=40x at 1.3925v. I have BLK at auto.

BTW, I really appreciate the feedback on this forum especially from the OCers with the 1700s.

Having a 5960x rig which has an incredible OCing potential (or Intel intentionally kept it low) to now working with Ryzen shows me that AMD released a cpu that is just about at it's max without much OCing headroom.

What is funny is that my $499 1800x at 4Ghz via Zenstate OCing is scoring almost the same Cinebench 15 score (1763) as my 5960x at 4.4Ghz (1758). In Aida64 CPU Queen the 1800x is 92774 while the 5960x is 98790. In memory remember the Ryzen is dual channel while the 5960x is quad. I have 3200 memory for the Ryzen while I kept the 5960x at 2133 for stability.

In Aida64 memory read the 1800x is 48929MB/s while the 5960x is 59880MB/s.

Of course I sent @$1000 for the 5960x and @$450 for the mb while I spent $499 for the 1800x and @$260 for the mb.


----------



## malitze

After verifying again that my CPU won't post with increased baseclock below 104.8 I again tried to get stable with this. Memory errors are not a problem but my Fury X absolutely does not like the higher baseclock. With some increase in VDDP I could get it to just BSOD instead of code 8 most of the time but in the end only lowering to PCI-E generation 2 for the 16x slot fixes this. I increased VDDP up to 1.095V, not sure if I want to try any higher.

But the lengthy freezes during RealBench reappeared to some degree even though they were mostly gone after the power plan fix. Guess this is somewhat related.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I am using 103.2 BCLK and can happily use P-state VID in both BIOS and ZenStates (0.2), including offset. BIOS 0003 here.
> 
> Furthermore I do not specifically disable Core Performance Boost and do not see my CPU change frequency higher than what I have set in BIOS (neither using fixed OC or using P-state OC). Frankly, I would be happy if it did that, because then it would use 4.1 Ghz for 1/2 core tasks instead of just using 4.0.
> 
> On a side note: I just passed 10 loops of ITB AVX at 4.0 + 3300-CL14 after decreasing SOC to 0.95 V via offset. Let's try to lower VDDP a notch more and then see if I can squeeze more power-saving out of it during idle times (60 W idle still is a bit excessive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Maybe its some limit on BCLK then. Im on 118 wont work. It works on 100 and i know it wont work at 104.


----------



## Timur Born

Ok, I solved this. Using BIOS P-state VID higher than 1.35 (20) does not work, it will also fail to OC then. What *does* work, though is to use *any* offset (smallest is 0.0006) and then use ZenStates within Windows. The offset step is necessary, else ZenState doesn't work (neither for frequency nor VID).

This is why ZenState worked when I tried it earlier, which in turn made me post that it works for me.


----------



## Timur Born

Negative SOC offset seems to get me into trouble (re)booting. I get Code 02 and D1 (upon reset) errors. My suspicion is that during early boot SOC is lower than the later 1.15 V Auto value, so my -0.15 V lowers it further down to instability.


----------



## malitze

I'm really looking forward to having higher memory multipliers available, seems my CPU & memory can do at least 3400 cl14 without additional voltage increases. Increasing BCLK has to many side effects for my system atm.

Anyone got an idea why the same pstate & vcore offset settings result in different voltages when increasing the base clock vs. Auto? What would normally get me 1.425V with an 0.075V offset only yields 1.25V when BCLK is increased. Guess I have missed some info there


----------



## Timur Born

I do get 1.425 V with a +0.075 V offset, but my RAM OC also fails once I step from 103.2 to 103.4 BCLK. So maybe that Vcore change happens with that step and I just didn't notice the drop?!


----------



## malitze

I only noticed once I stress tested and got code 8 errors instantly. HWiNFO reported very low core voltages.

Did you try stepping a little further above 103.4? Or do you want to keep it on the low side? Maybe you got a memory hole a little above the one I noticed with mine.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> I'm really looking forward to having higher memory multipliers available, seems my CPU & memory can do at least 3400 cl14 without additional voltage increases. Increasing BCLK has to many side effects for my system atm.
> 
> Anyone got an idea why the same pstate & vcore offset settings result in different voltages when increasing the base clock vs. Auto? What would normally get me 1.425V with an 0.075V offset only yields 1.25V when BCLK is increased. Guess I have missed some info there


Sorry but your screenshot shows different voltage then 1.25v ??!!

SVI2 TFN : 1.425v
Vcore: 1.417-1.439


----------



## StIwY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StIwY*
> 
> Hello. I actually have an Gigabyte Ab350 Gaming 3. If i buy a C6H, my OC will be improved ? Actually i can reach 3,9ghz max with v1,41, but VRM are not properly cooled. Thanks


Sorry for my intrusion, but a quick reply would be nice for me, since i have to decide if send back my actual mo-bo or not.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Sorry but your screenshot shows different voltage then 1.25v ??!!


Yeah I need to set it with manual instead of offset mode.


----------



## alt-echi

Quick question







. I see the latest BIOS on the ASUS website is 1002.

Is that the latest one here?

I'm just confused about the other BIOS's Elmor has posted up on his first post


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> I only noticed once I stress tested and got code 8 errors instantly. HWiNFO reported very low core voltages.
> 
> Did you try stepping a little further above 103.4? Or do you want to keep it on the low side? Maybe you got a memory hole a little above the one I noticed with mine.


I can get higher, but not with my current combination of CPU 4.0 and RAM CL14 timings OC. For example I replicated Elmor's 116 (3466-CL14) OC from the OP, albeit it wasn't fully stable using his exact same settings. No idea how much he stress tested that himself, though.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alt-echi*
> 
> Quick question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I see the latest BIOS on the ASUS website is 1002.
> 
> Is that the latest one here?
> 
> I'm just confused about the other BIOS's Elmor has posted up on his first post


1002 is Official latest release. 0079-0083 are newest beta versions. See first page what the difference is between the new beta versions.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StIwY*
> 
> Sorry for my intrusion, but a quick reply would be nice for me, since i have to decide if send back my actual mo-bo or not.


No one can answer you this, because it depends on your CPU.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StIwY*
> 
> Sorry for my intrusion, but a quick reply would be nice for me, since i have to decide if send back my actual mo-bo or not.


Probably (almost)nobody here used the gaming 3, so it's difficult to say the difference. Max. OC reach depends more on AMD for now. But if you look at world records, most of them are on the crosshair board. I would definitely replace it with CH6. But yeah that's me


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alt-echi*
> 
> Quick question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I see the latest BIOS on the ASUS website is 1002.
> 
> Is that the latest one here?
> 
> I'm just confused about the other BIOS's Elmor has posted up on his first post


AMD has been releasing new AGESA versions since Ryzen first launched. The latest release is 1.0.0.4a, which is what 0079-0083 use, and there are SIGNIFICANT updates over the 1.0.0.3 that I believe 0082 uses. With each new AGESA release, new BIOS versions are needed that incorporate the new version. Now, with new BIOS versions, you will find huge improvements, but since these are pre-release, you will also find that there CAN be problems. The new versions seem to need more voltage than previous versions to get them stable, but at the same time, once you get things stable, the benefits are well worth it. AGESA 1.0.0.5 is the version that will really help people get their RAM up to the rated speeds.

Just remember, don't ask when a new BIOS version will come out, because until AMD officially releases the new version, Asus may very well decide to hold off to save a lot of headaches in terms of QA and making sure that no one has problems with the new version.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> what settings are you using for 64GB on 3200? i have 32GB i would like to run at 3200


What 32gb kit are you using? My 64gb kit is https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232220 . The red version is the same deal.

Current Dram Voltage setting: 1.415v - This is more than needed currently, but for more guaranteed stability at the slightly lowered timings im using.
Dram Boot Voltage: Auto - normally matches Dram Voltage anyway, but there are some special cases where it needs to be set manual to match your Dram Votage.
SOC voltage: 1.15 (auto)
Timings: 18 16 16 16 36
Bios: 0082 - 1T mode.

CPU is 1800x. I filled out the front page questionaire for these settings for the 1st post dram oc listing as well.


----------



## bluej511

So quick check in, the temp spikes seem to be solely google chrome and anytime it uses flash player/youtube etc. It will spike 10°C for no reason. Tested playing Rise of the Tomb Raider doing nothing else and temps stayed below 40°C while gaming (boy do i love watercooling and soldered chips, this CPU isn't even breaking a sweat, literally lol)

So now i know i have nothing to worry about, planning on purchasing some Kryonaut and seeing how it compared to NH-T1 on Ryzen with the high mounting pressure.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Not a bad cooling Round Up specific to Ryzen in the 1500x, 1600x, and 1800x flavors - but applicable to the whole line-up of course:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwxhrKGY-c8
> 
> Helpful for those who are contemplating a build or an upgrade in your cooling capacity.


I'd like to point something out about this video. Take a look at the guys shirt. Let that sink in.... 1600w or bust


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StIwY*
> 
> Hello. I actually have an Gigabyte Ab350 Gaming 3. If i buy a C6H, my OC will be improved ? Actually i can reach 3,9ghz max with v1,41, but VRM are not properly cooled. Thanks


IMO you will not see a jump in OC ability to justify the C6H in cost, if that is the main reason.

I'm in the UK, C6H cost ~£230 vs GA-AB350-G3 ~£110, so you'd need a 110% better OC on C6H to justify the cost. Which isn't going to happen (unless we dream







).

If the C6H has features that you want which the GA-AB350-G3 does not then I would purchase one. One of the biggest reason I have had Asus mobo for now ~10yrs+ always is the features within bios. Then the boards I have had have been great build quality. Even the lower boards can be super IMO.

I had an Asus Maximus VII Ranger, 2nd from bottom ROG board, it had all the options in UEFI I wanted. Fantastic build quality and with the right CPU it OC'd like a bitach on steroids.

Ryzen does not have that much OC headroom. So basically I'd say you buy a board based on features you want, etc, etc.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I'd like to point something out about this video. Take a look at the guys shirt. Let that sink in.... 1600w or bust


Steve is alright as a reviewer, he's a bit out there but he's alright.

Personally i would stay away from an AIO, CLC is a different story and usually are worth what you pay for. Yes water works better then air, but you get what you pay for, a CLC will last you in the long run (a custom loop even longer) and an air cooler will last indefinitely.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Ok, I solved this. Using BIOS P-state VID higher than 1.35 (20) does not work, it will also fail to OC then. What *does* work, though is to use *any* offset (smallest is 0.0006) and then use ZenStates within Windows. The offset step is necessary, else ZenState doesn't work (neither for frequency nor VID).
> 
> This is why ZenState worked when I tried it earlier, which in turn made me post that it works for me.


Yeah, this is how it's been for a while. You can always go down but up causes state to lock.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Steve is alright as a reviewer, he's a bit out there but he's alright.
> 
> Personally i would stay away from an AIO, CLC is a different story and usually are worth what you pay for. Yes water works better then air, but you get what you pay for, a CLC will last you in the long run (a custom loop even longer) and an air cooler will last indefinitely.


hes also saying that 70c is their maximum temperature. I'm not sure if he means that is the processors maximum temp before lowering cpu life/throttling or his/someones personal maximum temperature when overclocking.

I'm still using the H100i from my last rig so I wouldn't have to change backplates or such.

I'm totally ordering that shirt btw.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> hes also saying that 70c is their maximum temperature. I'm not sure if he means that is the processors maximum temp before lowering cpu life/throttling or his/someones personal maximum temperature when overclocking.
> 
> I'm still using the H100i from my last rig so I wouldn't have to change backplates or such.
> 
> I'm totally ordering that shirt btw.


I think he's confused about the 70°C lol. Plenty of people run that and above on a daily basis without throttling, he might be stuck back to am3 days.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> ... Guess I have missed some info there


Heh. I have read every post, skipping none, but that doesn't stop the information from becoming effectively missing in my wetware memory. I can't tell if conflicting information is causing mutual destruction, LIFO is operating, or data are just being randomly overwritten.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I think he's confused about the 70°C lol. Plenty of people run that and above on a daily basis without throttling, he might be stuck back to am3 days.


Perhaps they ran into stability issues beyond 70° while overclocking? Just a total guess on my part.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Perhaps they ran into stability issues beyond 70° while overclocking? Just a total guess on my part.


Could be, some people have said the same thing on here and the owners club, my guess is their temps are reporting wrong, maybe even down to BIOS level (miskew and all that jazz) so could be that the 70°C is closer to 90°C, which is believable pushing 1.3-1.4v on air.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Could be, some people have said the same thing on here and the owners club, my guess is their temps are reporting wrong, maybe even down to BIOS level (miskew and all that jazz) so could be that the 70°C is closer to 90°C, which is believable pushing 1.3-1.4v on air.


That could be it. Because in this video hes not including the offset that AMD included now that people are aware of it, and just chopped off 20c from the charts manually since he was using X models. He probably really means 90c when he says 70c. AMD's offset still offers much confusion.


----------



## digitalfrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Negative SOC offset seems to get me into trouble (re)booting. I get Code 02 and D1 (upon reset) errors. My suspicion is that during early boot SOC is lower than the later 1.15 V Auto value, so my -0.15 V lowers it further down to instability.


I don't like using offset for SoC as it seems to me SoC voltage changes depending on overclock (the Auto settings is different depending on OC).

I use manual. SOC voltage doesn't change except for Vdroop anyway so I don't see the value in using an offset.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Could be, some people have said the same thing on here and the owners club, my guess is their temps are reporting wrong, maybe even down to BIOS level (miskew and all that jazz) so could be that the 70°C is closer to 90°C, which is believable pushing 1.3-1.4v on air.


Not only that but cooler temps can bring stability to overclocks not possible on air.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Not only that but cooler temps can bring stability to overclocks not possible on air.


There is a reason why even an AIO cooler is a better choice for MOST people than air cooling.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> There is a reason why even an AIO cooler is a better choice for MOST people than air cooling.


I really wouldn't go as far as saying that though. Problem is, AIO are cheaply made, aluminum rads, very VERY weak pumps. Just look at this chart, compare it to a NH-D15 (which is pretty much cheaper then the AIO) and look at the quiet mode results, which give you the same noise as the air cooler. Its a 1°C difference between the two, yes if you ramp up the fans you get better temps, its also 16db louder, meaning pretty much twice the sound and then some (every 10db is perceived as twice as loud)


Now yes i know that once you get into crazy high voltages water cooling is absolutely beneficial, i just want this blah blah high regard for AIO/CLC/custom loops for CPU temps to stop being so ignorant. People are thinking they'll see a 20°C drop going from air to water, its just not true at all in the case of CPUs.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> There is a reason why even an AIO cooler is a better choice for MOST people than air cooling.


They may work for some people but I find zero value in the AIO outside of aesthetics.


----------



## Batuhano

@elmor : Is there any chance to use Zenstates for Pstate overclocking while using higher BLCK than 100?

I'm using BLCK OC to use my rams at 3500Mhz with 131,4 BLCK and CPU to 4000Mhz with x30.5

I changed the BLCK from bios to 131,4 manually (Other CPU options at default and Ram frequency setting to 3500mhz) and used 30.5 for P0 state in Zenstates with 1.4 volt setting. The CPU frequency overclocked to 4000 Mhz but downclocking options didnt work anymore. (İ used X28 for P1 and X20 for P2 to downclocking)

Is there a way to use zenstates in different BLCk than 100 and i missed something? Any suggestions?


----------



## SpecChum

I only go AIO as I prefer the look - I really don't like a huge chunk of metal staring at me through my case window









I'd go custom loop if I really wanted performance, saying that a decent AIO's performance is more than acceptable tho.


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StIwY*
> 
> Sorry for my intrusion, but a quick reply would be nice for me, since i have to decide if send back my actual mo-bo or not.


I had originally bought a Gigabyte gaming K5 board. And I hated it..
The VRM design was really limited. And I didn't like the BIOS settings at all, very limited.
I couldn't run the memory at anything above 2133 mhz.

So I bought a CH6.
Now I run my memory at 3000mhz at a 125 BCLK.
Speeds are mostly all CPU dependent, but the lack of options also limit your OC, not only the CPU.
And with the CH6, you can change it all..

There was NO support for the K5 board, no beta BIOS available other than the official released one,

Although it is not fair to compare a K5 and a CH6.. instead of buying a gaming 5 board or a K7 I figured why not just go for the best since the price range is about the same.

Imo the best at the moment is the CH6.

Hope this helps.


----------



## BlazingNanites

I've been using my CH6 for about a month. I have tried many Bios revisions starting from 0902.
The problem with building a system with mostly new parts, is that you cannot easily be sure what is causing issues. All of my parts are new except for DVD drives, traditional hard disks (unused). and the case. Using W10 Pro Creators. Other components are in the signature

Two issues:
1: Aura I did not install any Aura related software for the motherboard, video card or memory until yesterday when I install Version 1.04.29. What I got were messages saying driver install failed, but the program completed, Upon opening Aura, I get the same error message. & it doesn't recognize the RGB memory from G. Skill. Clearly this Aura is broken and for Intel as well as AMD. Uninstalled it

2: Sporadic Code 8 errors. The motherboard is using the 0038 Bios so I could get the 2T command rate specified for the memory. Timings of 14 14 14 34 Voltage 1.35 Frequency 3200Mhz were entered manually cased on the memory rated settings for the [Trident Z RGB] F4-3200C14D-16GTZR. The symptoms are that during a sorta demanding graphics sequence in my game, the screen goes blank and I get Code 8/ In HWINFO64 I see no issues with temperatures or fan speeds.

Can a video card memory paging cause a motherboard code 8? The video card is new and also Asus.

I'm not trying to overclock past rated speeds until the AGESA 1.0.0.5 May update is implemented in the Bios

Any insights here?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazingNanites*
> 
> I've been using my CH6 for about a month. I have tried many Bios revisions starting from 0902.
> The problem with building a system with mostly new parts, is that you cannot easily be sure what is causing issues. All of my parts are new except for DVD drives, traditional hard disks (unused). and the case. Using W10 Pro Creators. Other components are in the signature
> 
> Two issues:
> 1: Aura I did not install any Aura related software for the motherboard, video card or memory until yesterday when I install Version 1.04.29. What I got were messages saying driver install failed, but the program completed, Upon opening Aura, I get the same error message. & it doesn't recognize the RGB memory from G. Skill. Clearly this Aura is broken and for Intel as well as AMD. Uninstalled it
> 
> 2: Sporadic Code 8 errors. The motherboard is using the 0038 Bios so I could get the 2T command rate specified for the memory. Timings of 14 14 14 34 Voltage 1.35 Frequency 3200Mhz were entered manually cased on the memory rated settings for the [Trident Z RGB] F4-3200C14D-16GTZR. The symptoms are that during a sorta demanding graphics sequence in my game, the screen goes blank and I get Code 8/ In HWINFO64 I see no issues with temperatures or fan speeds.
> 
> Can a video card memory paging cause a motherboard code 8? The video card is new and also Asus.
> 
> I'm not trying to overclock past rated speeds until the AGESA 1.0.0.5 May update is implemented in the Bios
> 
> Any insights here?


From what we've seen a code 8 is pretty much a hard crash issue. I get a code 8 when my msi afterburner launches and freezes my pc then i get a code 8. From what we gather its related to, but not only to, instability, OS issues, etc etc. Its like your PC blackscreening without giving you a code on older platforms.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Batuhano*
> 
> @elmor : Is there any chance to use Zenstates for Pstate overclocking while using higher BLCK than 100?
> 
> I'm using BLCK OC to use my rams at 3500Mhz with 131,4 BLCK and CPU to 4000Mhz with x30.5
> 
> I changed the BLCK from bios to 131,4 manually (Other CPU options at default and Ram frequency setting to 3500mhz) and used 30.5 for P0 state in Zenstates with 1.4 volt setting. The CPU frequency overclocked to 4000 Mhz but downclocking options didnt work anymore. (İ used X28 for P1 and X20 for P2 to downclocking)
> 
> Is there a way to use zenstates in different BLCk than 100 and i missed something? Any suggestions?


It should already do it. You just have to account for whatever BCLK you are running at when you select your multiplier.

A good thing to add to the Zenstates program would be to show what your BCLK is and the target frequency for the multiplier you have selected based on that. One already added a suggestion to allow BCLK changing in the Zenstates program.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So quick check in, the temp spikes seem to be solely google chrome and anytime it uses flash player/youtube etc. It will spike 10°C for no reason.


The likely reason is that in these situation the Windows timer resolution is switched from 15 ms to 1 / 0.5 ms.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Yeah, this is how it's been for a while. You can always go down but up causes state to lock.


Well, you can go up using ZenState as soon as you set any offset for Vcore, so this is at least something.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> The likely reason is that in these situation the Windows timer resolution is switched from 15 ms to 1 / 0.5 ms.
> Well, you can go up using ZenState as soon as you set any offset for Vcore, so this is at least something.


So these spikes are in fact not real temperature, just momentary offset induced.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> The likely reason is that in these situation the Windows timer resolution is switched from 15 ms to 1 / 0.5 ms.
> Well, you can go up using ZenState as soon as you set any offset for Vcore, so this is at least something.


Could be but only does it with chrome/flash player since its built in unlike edge/firefox/etc. So i'm not worried about it at all not an issue.


----------



## Timur Born

You could try doing the same thing while the "Power Saver" profile is active. Causes my Chrome not to spike during Youtube playback, just as it doesn't cause +10 spikes + drops during Desktop idling.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> You could try doing the same thing while the "Power Saver" profile is active. Causes my Chrome not to spike during Youtube playback, just as it doesn't cause +10 spikes + drops during Desktop idling.


Im in balanced now and does it for hp and balanced, but for me i don't get it at idle at all on desktop its pretty much chrome only. Your idle desktop might be due to windows aero though.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalfrost*
> 
> I don't like using offset for SoC as it seems to me SoC voltage changes depending on overclock (the Auto settings is different depending on OC).
> 
> I use manual. SOC voltage doesn't change except for Vdroop anyway so I don't see the value in using an offset.


I tried the offset, because it looked as if fixed SOC would keep my Vcore from dropping at idle. Turns out I was wrong.


----------



## Batuhano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> It should already do it. You just have to account for whatever BCLK you are running at when you select your multiplier.
> 
> A good thing to add to the Zenstates program would be to show what your BCLK is and the target frequency for the multiplier you have selected based on that. One already added a suggestion to allow BCLK changing in the Zenstates program.


Unfortunately downclocking is not working for me, i have no issues with bclk 100 setting. I already changed the cpu ratios in zenstates for 131.4 blck and oc works, got 4000mhz but no downclocking at idle, just 4000 mhz.


----------



## BlazingNanites

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> From what we've seen a code 8 is pretty much a hard crash issue. I get a code 8 when my msi afterburner launches and freezes my pc then i get a code 8. From what we gather its related to, but not only to, instability, OS issues, etc etc. Its like your PC blackscreening without giving you a code on older platforms.


A traditional crash would give me a blue screen and I could analyze it using Whocrashed.
This is a black screen. This results in a Code 8 memory LED on motherboard.

I thought I was kinda stupid to think it could be my video card, but I asked the question anyways.
If it is the ROG STRIX-RX480-O8G-GAMING graphics card, then what do I change. It is using its delivered speeds.

As for the memory... The difference between the Trident Z and the Trident Z RGB is the LEDs. They take power to run. While I'm using the rated settings, is there a Voltage tweak I should be using to compensate for the LEDs? I may ask this on the G. Skill forum. According to that forum G. Skill says only three RGB memory kits are currently compatible with the Ryzen X370 chipset at the moment
F4-2400C15D-16GTZR
F4-2400C15Q-32GTZR
F4-3200C14D-16GTZR

Please note that 3200MHz CL14 is only compatible with the 8GBx2 capacity configuration, and 8GBx4 is not recommended.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Batuhano*
> 
> Unfortunately downclocking is not working for me, i have no issues with bclk 100 setting. I already changed the cpu ratios in zenstates for 131.4 blck and oc works, got 4000mhz but no downclocking at idle, just 4000 mhz.


What Windows power profile are you using? High performance and Ryzen Balanced power plans won't down clock (ryzen plan visually) unless you change the minimum processor state to at least 50%.

Balanced and power saving plans will downclock but their other settings hamper the max performance of ryzen, mainly in the single core sector, but power saving will also hamper multi core performance.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alt-echi*
> 
> Quick question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I see the latest BIOS on the ASUS website is 1002.
> 
> Is that the latest one here?
> 
> I'm just confused about the other BIOS's Elmor has posted up on his first post


Before you are allowed to ask questions you must read every previous post. Its the law!

Kidding...

Just read the OP carefully and slowly. It is all there. I use 0082 because I like 1t timings. I have flashed 0003 beforehand to get the base clock lowered during start to help train faster ram frequencies and mitigate cold boot problems.


----------



## Batuhano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> What Windows power profile are you using? High performance and Ryzen Balanced power plans won't down clock (ryzen plan visually) unless you change the minimum processor state to at least 50%.
> 
> Balanced and power saving plans will downclock but their other settings hamper the max performance of ryzen, mainly in the single core sector, but power saving will also hamper multi core performance.


Im using balanced power plan







i know it should work but its not. Another thing i just remembered, the vcore setting for p0 also didnt worked in zenstates. I changed it to 1.425v but in hwinfo vcore its not changed. But as i said before i have no problems while using blck at 100

(Im using latest zenstates)


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Not only that but cooler temps can bring stability to overclocks not possible on air.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a reason why even an AIO cooler is a better choice for MOST people than air cooling.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> There is a reason why even an AIO cooler is a better choice for MOST people than air cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> I really wouldn't go as far as saying that though. Problem is, AIO are cheaply made, aluminum rads, very VERY weak pumps. Just look at this chart, compare it to a NH-D15 (which is pretty much cheaper then the AIO) and look at the quiet mode results, which give you the same noise as the air cooler. Its a 1°C difference between the two, yes if you ramp up the fans you get better temps, its also 16db louder, meaning pretty much twice the sound and then some (every 10db is perceived as twice as loud)
> 
> Now yes i know that once you get into crazy high voltages water cooling is absolutely beneficial, i just want this blah blah high regard for AIO/CLC/custom loops for CPU temps to stop being so ignorant. People are thinking they'll see a 20°C drop going from air to water, its just not true at all in the case of CPUs.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> There is a reason why even an AIO cooler is a better choice for MOST people than air cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> They may work for some people but I find zero value in the AIO outside of aesthetics.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I only go AIO as I prefer the look - I really don't like a huge chunk of metal staring at me through my case window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd go custom loop if I really wanted performance, saying that a decent AIO's performance is more than acceptable tho.


There are two issues here related to liquid cooling. The first is the damage that can occur if it leaks, which depends on the user's case location. This is sufficiently obvious that it need not be addressed in detail.

The second issue is that thermodynamics limits what non-refrigerated coolant can do. In steady state for a given CPU power level, the heat being removed from the CPU is the same with air and with coolant. In order for a liquid-cooled CPU to be slightly cooler, the heat exchanger and fans have to be more efficient transferring heat to air than the air system at the CPU is. To be more efficient requires the liquid-to-air thermal resistance be significantly lower than for the heat pipe vapor to air thermal resistance at the air cooler over the CPU. This generally requires the liquid cooler to have more fin area and more air flow velocity at the heat exchanger; something easier done away from the CPU.

Note that for the CPU to be cooler, the liquid has to be cooler, and the heat transfer to the fins at the heat exchanger will be thereby reduced, everything else being equal. Fortunately for the successful comparison of the liquid system to the air system, the heat pipe schemes in air coolers are less effective at transferring heat to the fins than radiator-style heat exchangers are in liquid-cooled systems. Thermodynamics is thus the reason for the very modest increase in temperatures shown by the large Noctua units in the chart.

Laws of thermodynamics, simplified: You can't win; you can't break even; you can't get out of the game.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I really wouldn't go as far as saying that though. Problem is, AIO are cheaply made, aluminum rads, very VERY weak pumps. Just look at this chart, compare it to a NH-D15 (which is pretty much cheaper then the AIO) and look at the quiet mode results, which give you the same noise as the air cooler. Its a 1°C difference between the two, yes if you ramp up the fans you get better temps, its also 16db louder, meaning pretty much twice the sound and then some (every 10db is perceived as twice as loud)
> 
> 
> Now yes i know that once you get into crazy high voltages water cooling is absolutely beneficial, i just want this blah blah high regard for AIO/CLC/custom loops for CPU temps to stop being so ignorant. People are thinking they'll see a 20°C drop going from air to water, its just not true at all in the case of CPUs.


Fair enough, though I did go for the Corsair H110i for my Ryzen build....fans need to be replaced. I MAY go with a full water setup, but my wife might divorce me if I dropped the money on a full liquid setup after my current Ryzen setup plus a new video card(waiting for Vega numbers before I decide what to get).


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Batuhano*
> 
> Im using balanced power plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know it should work but its not. Another thing i just remembered, the vcore setting for p0 also didnt worked in zenstates. I changed it to 1.425v but in hwinfo vcore its not changed. But as i said before i have no problems while using blck at 100
> 
> (Im using latest zenstates)


Before using zenstates, was it downclocking with balanced plan with you Pstates setup from bios?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> There are two issues here related to liquid cooling. The first is the damage that can occur if it leaks, which depends on the user's case location. This is sufficiently obvious that it need not be addressed in detail.
> 
> The second issue is that thermodynamics limits what non-refrigerated coolant can do. In steady state for a given CPU power level, the heat being removed from the CPU is the same with air and with coolant. In order for a liquid-cooled CPU to be slightly cooler, the heat exchanger and fans have to be more efficient transferring heat to air than the air system at the CPU is. To be more efficient requires the liquid-to-air thermal resistance be significantly lower than for the heat pipe vapor to air thermal resistance at the air cooler over the CPU. This generally requires the liquid cooler to have more fin area and more air flow velocity at the heat exchanger; something easier done away from the CPU.
> 
> Note that for the CPU to be cooler, the liquid has to be cooler, and the heat transfer to the fins at the heat exchanger will be thereby reduced, everything else being equal. Fortunately for the successful comparison of the liquid system to the air system, the heat pipe schemes in air coolers are less effective at transferring heat to the fins than radiator-style heat exchangers are in liquid-cooled systems. Thermodynamics is thus the reason for the very modest increase in temperatures shown by the large Noctua units in the chart.
> 
> Laws of thermodynamics, simplified: You can't win; you can't break even; you can't get out of the game.


True, but a copper rad with more fins and better fans will do a lot better then a aio with its aluminum rad. Then again the issue with AIOs is you can't expand. I have a 240/360 and its plenty for my 130w 1700x and 215w r9 390, water temp never goes above 10°C case temp and ZERO leaks in the past 2years.


----------



## Batuhano

I'm not using bios OC with Pstates, tbh I don't have experience to do that. Becouse of this I love zenstates but also I want to do blck OC too and lack of downclocking is a real problem for me


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> There are two issues here related to liquid cooling. The first is the damage that can occur if it leaks, which depends on the user's case location. This is sufficiently obvious that it need not be addressed in detail.
> 
> The second issue is that thermodynamics limits what non-refrigerated coolant can do. In steady state for a given CPU power level, the heat being removed from the CPU is the same with air and with coolant. In order for a liquid-cooled CPU to be slightly cooler, the heat exchanger and fans have to be more efficient transferring heat to air than the air system at the CPU is. To be more efficient requires the liquid-to-air thermal resistance be significantly lower than for the heat pipe vapor to air thermal resistance at the air cooler over the CPU. This generally requires the liquid cooler to have more fin area and more air flow velocity at the heat exchanger; something easier done away from the CPU.
> 
> Note that for the CPU to be cooler, the liquid has to be cooler, and the heat transfer to the fins at the heat exchanger will be thereby reduced, everything else being equal. Fortunately for the successful comparison of the liquid system to the air system, the heat pipe schemes in air coolers are less effective at transferring heat to the fins than radiator-style heat exchangers are in liquid-cooled systems. Thermodynamics is thus the reason for the very modest increase in temperatures shown by the large Noctua units in the chart.
> 
> Laws of thermodynamics, simplified: You can't win; you can't break even; you can't get out of the game.


This is where mad science comes into play.

Get a mini freezer unit, take it apart to the point where the evaporator is exposed and theres no useless enclosure in the way, extend the liquid lines for to and from the radiator so that it can leave the case and reach the altered freezer unit, do some magic and attach radiator to the outlet side of evaporator. Also can leave the useless enclosure but make the alteration so the radiator can be inserted inside and sufficiently sealed.

WIN! The advanced ice bucket challenge. Now it depends on of the liquid for liquid cooling systems will end up freezing solid







tho maybe not with a constant supply of heated liquud coming from the cpu/whatever your radiator is attatched to.

Can go even further and custom build an AC/freezer unit specifically to slide radiators into, some capability to supply cooled air for the rest of PC cooling needs


----------



## Timur Born

I got my 4.0 + 3300-CL14 power draw down to 50 W during idle. Unfortunately I might have to increase some voltage (SOC or VDDP) again, because I see loss of P-state setting over reboot. Still a nice basis while waiting for future BIOS updates.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Batuhano*
> 
> I'm not using bios OC with Pstates, tbh I don't have experience to do that. Becouse of this I love zenstates but also I want to do blck OC too and lack of downclocking is a real problem for me


Well theres your probelm right there.

ok so what you need to do is go into bios, advanced, AMD CBS, zen common options. changed global c-state control from auto to enabled. But this may not be the end-all solution. Might have to go further but start with that.

You also may or may not still need to be on bios 0079 and beyond to have Pstates function with bclk increase when using Zenstates. 1002 and prior you couldn't use Pstates with increase bclk.

Also, for all this you also need to have your multiplier in extreme tweaker set to auto else Pstates wont activate.



Something along those lines. Cpu voltage also set to auto, manual, or offset mode with offset on auto.


----------



## Batuhano

I changed the Global C-State Control to enabled (all other setting are auto) but still have the same problem, no downclocking. I'm using bios version 081.

You can see the HWinfo, zenstates and powerplan settings below. As I said, no downclocking and Vcore setting 1.45v is not applied, Hwinfo shows still default vcore values)


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Batuhano*
> 
> I changed the Global C-State Control to enabled (all other setting are auto) but still have the same problem, no downclocking. I'm using bios version 081.
> 
> You can see the HWinfo, zenstates and powerplan settings below. As I said, no downclocking and Vcore setting 1.45v is not applied, Hwinfo shows still default vcore values)


Perhaps in this case you need to continue further into custom p-states, accept, change p0 from auto to custom, and change the FID to whatever hex code gives you 3050mhz (which is 30.5 multiplier). save and reboot (ignore nothing has been changed error)

But before all that can you post some screens of the top and bottom section of extreme tweaker page in bios?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> There are two issues here related to liquid cooling. The first is the damage that can occur if it leaks, which depends on the user's case location. This is sufficiently obvious that it need not be addressed in detail.
> 
> The second issue is that thermodynamics limits what non-refrigerated coolant can do. In steady state for a given CPU power level, the heat being removed from the CPU is the same with air and with coolant. In order for a liquid-cooled CPU to be slightly cooler, the heat exchanger and fans have to be more efficient transferring heat to air than the air system at the CPU is. To be more efficient requires the liquid-to-air thermal resistance be significantly lower than for the heat pipe vapor to air thermal resistance at the air cooler over the CPU. This generally requires the liquid cooler to have more fin area and more air flow velocity at the heat exchanger; something easier done away from the CPU.
> 
> Note that for the CPU to be cooler, the liquid has to be cooler, and the heat transfer to the fins at the heat exchanger will be thereby reduced, everything else being equal. Fortunately for the successful comparison of the liquid system to the air system, the heat pipe schemes in air coolers are less effective at transferring heat to the fins than radiator-style heat exchangers are in liquid-cooled systems. Thermodynamics is thus the reason for the very modest increase in temperatures shown by the large Noctua units in the chart.
> 
> Laws of thermodynamics, simplified: You can't win; you can't break even; you can't get out of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> This is where mad science comes into play.
> 
> Get a mini freezer unit, take it apart to the point where the evaporator is exposed and theres no useless enclosure in the way, extend the liquid lines for to and from the radiator so that it can leave the case and reach the altered freezer unit, do some magic and attach radiator to the outlet side of evaporator. Also can leave the useless enclosure but make the alteration so the radiator can be inserted inside and sufficiently sealed.
> 
> WIN! The advanced ice bucket challenge. Now it depends on of the liquid for liquid cooling systems will end up freezing solid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tho maybe not with a constant supply of heated liquud coming from the cpu/whatever your radiator is attatched to.
> 
> Can go even further and custom build an AC/freezer unit specifically to slide radiators into, some capability to supply cooled air for the rest of PC cooling needs
Click to expand...

One would want to include a controller that kept the liquid above the dew point of the room air. For most this would avoid needing to use ethylene glycol for a coolant liquid. If water condenses on the lines over the motherboard, one might expect ill effects on the processing. (I think this is why the LN2 people wax their boards.) With enough condensation, we are back to leak mode with respect to everything below the PC, such as furniture, books, floor, etc.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> One would want to include a controller that kept the liquid above the dew point of the room air. For most this would avoid needing to use ethylene glycol for a coolant liquid. If water condenses on the lines over the motherboard, one might expect ill effects on the processing. (I think this is why the LN2 people wax their boards.) With enough condensation, we are back to leak mode with respect to everything below the PC, such as furniture, books, floor, etc.


That is a possibility. I'd just go with using ethylene glycol for the liquid. Could test it out by operating a system thats not attached to a PC and see if the lines build up condensation. It might not be too much different than the ice bucket tho.


----------



## leareynl

Downclocking for me in the past was also a must, specially when idle... but if I look at the currents at 4ghz (when idle), they are almost if not the same as when the cpu downclocks.
There is really almost no difference, so I have decided to ignore downclocking... what I did do tho is enable the voltage regulation to reduce voltage when idle.


----------



## YpsiNine

I have been trying to get to the root problem of the BSOD when resuming / waking from Sleep mode.
I've spent 3-4 hours trying different things, for example running driver verifier and changing drivers all over the place. Nothing makes a difference.

But the problem I have on my computer is that no DMP file is created. When the bluescreen shows up the percentage counter freezes on 0%.
And I have searched everywhere and tried many times but there is simply no such file to be found.

So I was wondering if anyone that experiences the same problem could upload such a DMP file here in order for me to have a look at it?
It may or may not be the same root problem, but at least it should give me something to work on.

Thanks.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YpsiNine*
> 
> I have been trying to get to the root problem of the BSOD when resuming / waking from Sleep mode.
> 
> But the problem I have on my computer is that no DMP file is created. When the bluescreen shows up the percentage counter freezes on 0%.
> And I have searched everywhere and tried many times but there is simply no such file to be found.
> 
> So I was wondering if anyone that experiences the same problem could upload such a DMP file here in order for me to have a look at it?
> It may or may not be the same root problem, but at least it should give me something to work on.
> 
> Thanks.


What bios are you running and what are your settings?


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> This is where mad science comes into play.
> 
> Get a mini freezer unit, take it apart to the point where the evaporator is exposed and theres no useless enclosure in the way, extend the liquid lines for to and from the radiator so that it can leave the case and reach the altered freezer unit, do some magic and attach radiator to the outlet side of evaporator. Also can leave the useless enclosure but make the alteration so the radiator can be inserted inside and sufficiently sealed.
> 
> WIN! The advanced ice bucket challenge. Now it depends on of the liquid for liquid cooling systems will end up freezing solid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tho maybe not with a constant supply of heated liquud coming from the cpu/whatever your radiator is attatched to.
> 
> Can go even further and custom build an AC/freezer unit specifically to slide radiators into, some capability to supply cooled air for the rest of PC cooling needs


I want to see this pictured







show us your plans and I might rethink about water cooling









So far, the reason why I use the big Noctua D15SE is because it's is BIG.
It looks like a motor bike engine, and that's why I love it









I was thinking of the darkrock pro 3 but somehow I like the D15SE, and at least I know it doesn't have memory clearance issue (the darkrock pro 3 seems to be more problematic for this aspect)

So please, show us some pictures


----------



## YpsiNine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> What bios are you running and what are your settings?


You can find info on this earlier in the thread. The problem is that the thread is huge, so here it goes:

1800X, CH6 v 0081 and G.skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZR RAM.

Some overclocking is present, although I have of course tried to fix the problem by wiping the BIOS (i.e. resetting everything to default) to run at stock settings.
So it's not the OC that causes this, it is something else.

With that said, I just saw this article:
https://www.techpowerup.com/232754/microsoft-advises-against-installing-the-creators-update-manually

That is what I did, it was a fresh USB install on this hardware by using the Media Creation Tool.
Perhaps it is something fundamentally wrong in the Creators version of Win 10.


----------



## Benus74

@Reikoji is it yours?

















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> I want to see this pictured
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> show us your plans and I might rethink about water cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, the reason why I use the big Noctua D15SE is because it's is BIG.
> It looks like a motor bike engine, and that's why I love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of the darkrock pro 3 but somehow I like the D15SE, and at least I know it doesn't have memory clearance issue (the darkrock pro 3 seems to be more problematic for this aspect)
> 
> So please, show us some pictures


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> @Reikoji is it yours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lol no but thats awesome! This is all just madness going through my head atm







. Something fun to try if I can throw some money at it.


----------



## Batuhano

Here is my bios settings :


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YpsiNine*
> 
> You can find info on this earlier in the thread. The problem is that the thread is huge, so here it goes:
> 
> 1800X, CH6 v 0081 and G.skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZR RAM.
> 
> Some overclocking is present, although I have of course tried to fix the problem by wiping the BIOS (i.e. resetting everything to default) to run at stock settings.
> So it's not the OC that causes this, it is something else.
> 
> With that said, I just saw this article:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/232754/microsoft-advises-against-installing-the-creators-update-manually
> 
> That is what I did, it was a fresh USB install on this hardware by using the Media Creation Tool.
> Perhaps it is something fundamentally wrong in the Creators version of Win 10.


If it wasn't happening prior to installation of the creators update, then its another issue with that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Batuhano*
> 
> Here is my bios settings :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks like you do indeed need to set the Pstate 0 from auto to custom and change the speed to be 3050 via the FID in order for it to all start activating first, but also change P1 and P2 to reduced speeds as well, leaving the VIDs alone in bios.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> One would want to include a controller that kept the liquid above the dew point of the room air. For most this would avoid needing to use ethylene glycol for a coolant liquid. If water condenses on the lines over the motherboard, one might expect ill effects on the processing. (I think this is why the LN2 people wax their boards.) With enough condensation, we are back to leak mode with respect to everything below the PC, such as furniture, books, floor, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a possibility. I'd just go with using ethylene glycol for the liquid. Could test it out by operating a system thats not attached to a PC and see if the lines build up condensation.
Click to expand...

My intended point is that to have a refrigeration based cooler that is practical for a range of circumstances without big flaws like causing physical damage from condensation, some complexity is needed in the refrigeration control system. In an aerospace system of this type, control of refrigerant flow using solenoid valves and of condenser air flow using fan power control would be expected, along with attendant temperature sensors and control processing. Dynamics of CPU heat output changes would have to be accounted for in the control loops to assure that the refrigeration system's reaction time was fast enough.

For a low cost approach, it might be sufficient to maintain a reservoir of liquid that both the CPU coolant loop heat exchanger and the refrigeration heat exchanger (evaporator side) sat in, and a refrigeration loop that attempted to keep this pool at a given temperature using a simple compressor on-off control (like a typical home refrigerator/freezer). The pool volume would have to be large enough (as a thermal mass) that the two loops could operate independently and still achieve reasonable temperature stability.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> My intended point is that to have a refrigeration based cooler that is practical for a range of circumstances without big flaws like causing physical damage from condensation, some complexity is needed in the refrigeration control system. In an aerospace system of this type, control of refrigerant flow using solenoid valves and of condenser air flow using fan power control would be expected, along with attendant temperature sensors and control processing. Dynamics of CPU heat output changes would have to be accounted for in the control loops to assure that the refrigeration system's reaction time was fast enough.
> 
> For a low cost approach, it might be sufficient to maintain a reservoir of liquid that both the CPU coolant loop heat exchanger and the refrigeration heat exchanger (evaporator side) sat in, and a refrigeration loop that attempted to keep this pool at a given temperature using a simple compressor on-off control (like a typical home refrigerator/freezer). The pool volume would have to be large enough (as a thermal mass) that the two loops could operate independently and still achieve reasonable temperature stability.


hmmm, would it also be possible to obtain this result by increasing the rate of coolant flow?

I use to service a piece of equipment that serviced aircraft to keep their systems cool while tests were being performed. It worked on the same concept to cool the propylene glycol going to the aircraft, but I don't quite remember if the coolant lines ever built up condensation. I remember the evaporator froze up quite often...


----------



## breaker253

Hi huys,

Are ProcODT settings buried somewhere? Can't seem to find them with the DRAM timing controls or anywhere else. I may just be blind...


----------



## YpsiNine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> If it wasn't happening prior to installation of the creators update, then its another issue with that.


I didn't have the parts until after the creators update was released so I have never installed the previous version of Win 10 on this machine.
It's a pain to have to redo the installation though now that everything is configured properly. This sucks.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breaker253*
> 
> Hi huys,
> 
> Are ProcODT settings buried somewhere? Can't seem to find them with the DRAM timing controls or anywhere else. I may just be blind...


Advanced>AMD CBS>one of those sub menus


----------



## breaker253

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Advanced>AMD CBS>one of those sub menus


Aawesome. Thanks!


----------



## gupsterg

ProcODT

@YpsiNine

What other HW do you have in rig which may have "Sleep" issue?

I've had I think 1 BSOD dump only related to something else. Ryzen just does not seem to produce BSOD







.

0079, 0081, 0082 I've had no issue on "Sleep". 3.8GHz PState 0 OC via UEFI, 3200MHz C14.


----------



## Batuhano

I'm really scared







I don't know what to do and how to do.

I think I will wait till the zenstates software supports blck OC









I hope there will be a new version soon. Thank you for your support, at least I understand that I cant do anything for now


----------



## alucardis666

Anyone got any advice from running my RAM at the rated speeds? Just got it in this morning and I can't seem to do beyond 2933 @ 18-18-18-18-36


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Batuhano*
> 
> I'm really scared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to do and how to do.
> 
> I think I will wait till the zenstates software supports blck OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope there will be a new version soon. Thank you for your support, at least I understand that I cant do anything for now


Hmmm its strange because I also have increased bclk (just not as high) and it works.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Anyone got any advice from running my RAM at the rated speeds? Just got it in this morning and I can't seem to do beyond 2933 @ 18-18-18-18-36


32GB G.SKILL TridentZ RGB 3600Mhz? It may fall on someone who also has that set, else you'll have to do a bit of experimenting. Were you able to select the 3200mhz ratio without training fail with those timings?


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> 32GB G.SKILL TridentZ RGB 3600Mhz? It may fall on someone who also has that set, else you'll have to do a bit of experimenting. Were you able to select the 3200mhz ratio without training fail with those timings?


Yes I just tried 3200Mhz now and it worked. If I choose the OC preset for 3600mhz it messes with my bclk and my Pstates become useless so I'm now at 3200mhz with those timings.



Will I just need to wait on the next bios to run 16-16-16-16-36 @ 3600mhz? If I can't get what the kit advertises I may as well RMA and get a cheaper kit.


----------



## kaiserskier

Hi. What voltage and overclocking settings you are using for the CPU? Thanks!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Anyone got any advice from running my RAM at the rated speeds? Just got it in this morning and I can't seem to do beyond 2933 @ 18-18-18-18-36


Start at the 2666 divider and work it up with the baseclock. Right now the 2933 and 3200 dividers won't work below CL18


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Yes I just tried 3200Mhz now and it worked. If I choose the OC preset for 3600mhz it messes with my bclk and my Pstates become useless so I'm now at 3200mhz with those timings.
> 
> 
> 
> Will I just need to wait on the next bios to run 16-16-16-16-36 @ 3600mhz? If I can't get what the kit advertises I may as well RMA and get a cheaper kit.


Currently without higher ratio available you'll have to use bclk increase to reach 3600, but i can tell you with 4 sticks (as of now) you still wont get the timings of 16-16-16-36 unless some crazy miracle happens.

Selecting the preset doesn't necessarily blow up your Pstates. When you use a preset, you'll need to go and manually change timings to something that will actually post. Then you need to edit your pstates to lower speed because the FID in them don't show account for any bclk increase, so you'll end up with faster and probably undoable cpu speed until you do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Start at the 2666 divider and work it up with the baseclock. Right now the 2933 and 3200 dividers won't work below CL18


If the 2666 divider with massive bclk increase makes 16 cas doable on 4 sticks then could try that. something in my PC doesn't like higher BCLK so i cant confirm.


----------



## Johan45

You probably can't get to 3600 but 3200-3300 CL14 is likely do-able

Here's a bit more 1600x fun from last night. Got up to 4.3GHz 1.425v at the CPU run on a chilled loop.


----------



## Clukos

I fixed my G.Skill RGB memory and they both work just fine









Before









After









Not touching Aura till it's fixed, and the total radio silence about this issue is disgusting to say the least. But at least I learned how to flash correct SPD data


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I fixed my G.Skill RGB memory and they both work just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not touching Aura till it's fixed, and the total radio silence about this issue is disgusting to say the least. But at least I learned how to flash correct SPD data


Sweetnes! also @alucardis666 dont use either asus AURA or Gskills dram lighting control software yet







!


----------



## Clukos

Also, I didn't flash the SPD data from one stick to another, I flashed both with the file I got from the database, just to be safe because both could be affected. Now it's back to factory defaults.


----------



## Batuhano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Hmmm its strange because I also have increased bclk (just not as high) and it works.


What blck settings did you tried? İ can try that to see if its working for me or not. Did you use different bios settings than mine?


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Yes I just tried 3200Mhz now and it worked. If I choose the OC preset for 3600mhz it messes with my bclk and my Pstates become useless so I'm now at 3200mhz with those timings.
> 
> Will I just need to wait on the next bios to run 16-16-16-16-36 @ 3600mhz? If I can't get what the kit advertises I may as well RMA and get a cheaper kit.


Lucky man! I can't even get 3200! What BIOS are you running?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Batuhano*
> 
> What blck settings did you tried? İ can try that to see if its working for me or not. Did you use different bios settings than mine?


i'm running at 101.2 bclk right now, bios 0082. The settings aren't too terribly different. Have cpu volt set to offset mode and offset on auto and thats about it. any settings other than the specfic ones in extreme tweaker and AMD CBS won't affect Pstate function.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> My intended point is that to have a refrigeration based cooler that is practical for a range of circumstances without big flaws like causing physical damage from condensation, some complexity is needed in the refrigeration control system. In an aerospace system of this type, control of refrigerant flow using solenoid valves and of condenser air flow using fan power control would be expected, along with attendant temperature sensors and control processing. Dynamics of CPU heat output changes would have to be accounted for in the control loops to assure that the refrigeration system's reaction time was fast enough.
> 
> For a low cost approach, it might be sufficient to maintain a reservoir of liquid that both the CPU coolant loop heat exchanger and the refrigeration heat exchanger (evaporator side) sat in, and a refrigeration loop that attempted to keep this pool at a given temperature using a simple compressor on-off control (like a typical home refrigerator/freezer). The pool volume would have to be large enough (as a thermal mass) that the two loops could operate independently and still achieve reasonable temperature stability.
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm, would it also be possible to obtain this result by increasing the rate of coolant flow?
> 
> I use to service a piece of equipment that serviced aircraft to keep their systems cool while tests were being performed. It worked on the same concept to cool the propylene glycol going to the aircraft, but I don't quite remember if the coolant lines ever built up condensation. I remember the evaporator froze up quite often...
Click to expand...

The rate of coolant flow should be set to achieve the desired delta-T between the cooling block and the fluid. In the static case, no matter what that delta-T is chosen to be, the heat into the pool will be constant. And to pull that heat out of the coolant heat exchanger at a sufficient rate (for its size) to meet the allocated delta-T at the refrigerator end, the refrigerator side will have to do its thing keeping the pool cold enough. This affects the refrigerator design. Given an old refrigerator, though, some parameters are fixed. For example, a given refrigerator may be designed to pull only 50W [number picked out of the air to make a point] of heat out of the refrigerator because it expects the door to be closed most of the time. In such a case, this refrigerator won't be adequate to cool a 150W Ryzen load. Ideally, you would want to sort of match the heat load if using an old-time compressor, because those didn't like to be started and stopped every few minutes. You might need a modern variable compressor such as Perlick uses in their Signature series of bar refrigerators.

Alternatively, using a sufficiently powerful old compressor for the refrigerator side, one might want to cool down a large thermal mass to a low temperature using a long cycle time (low bandwidth loop), and then control the CPU coolant loop flow rate to keep the temperature of the post CPU fluid constant (higher bandwidth loop). All of the possible configurations would need to be evaluated for cost-effectiveness depending on one's goals. I'm imagining a need for a 24/7 folding or whatever PC that needed a solution that didn't require any fiddling once set up, and didn't incur the wrath of a spouse or parent.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I fixed my G.Skill RGB memory and they both work just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not touching Aura till it's fixed, and the total radio silence about this issue is disgusting to say the least. But at least I learned how to flash correct SPD data


Epic!

Both of mine are showing corrupt SPD, but they're working fine for the minute.

I take it you need the full version of Thaiphoon Burner?

EDIT: Is there a link to that database?


----------



## Voodoo Jungle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I fixed my G.Skill RGB memory and they both work just fine


Congratulations! As I can see, the second XMP 2.0 profile was corrupted and you have restored it. Now you can tune XMP profiles specifically for your Ryzen-based system







The XMP Enhancer of Thaiphoon Burner software can help you on this.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Epic!
> 
> Both of mine are showing corrupt SPD, but they're working fine for the minute.
> 
> I take it you need the full version of Thaiphoon Burner?
> 
> EDIT: Is there a link to that database?


It's in the program










You click download after you open it then find your ram


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> It's in the program
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You click download after you open it then find your ram


Oh, hah, I see.

Thanks!


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Batuhano*
> 
> @elmor : Is there any chance to use Zenstates for Pstate overclocking while using higher BLCK than 100?
> 
> I'm using BLCK OC to use my rams at 3500Mhz with 131,4 BLCK and CPU to 4000Mhz with x30.5
> 
> I changed the BLCK from bios to 131,4 manually (Other CPU options at default and Ram frequency setting to 3500mhz) and used 30.5 for P0 state in Zenstates with 1.4 volt setting. The CPU frequency overclocked to 4000 Mhz but downclocking options didnt work anymore. (İ used X28 for P1 and X20 for P2 to downclocking)
> 
> Is there a way to use zenstates in different BLCk than 100 and i missed something? Any suggestions?


ZenStates does work with BCLK OC as it is now.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voodoo Jungle*
> 
> Congratulations! As I can see, the second XMP 2.0 profile was corrupted and you have restored it. Now you can tune XMP profiles specifically for your Ryzen-based system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The XMP Enhancer of Thaiphoon Burner software can help you on this.


Any discounts for OC.NET users









(Hey, gotta ask these things!)


----------



## BUFUMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Way ahead of you


i lost, my device did not start correctly.
this Mainboard is a balky lady. Sometimes everything is ok and sometime she like to kick u into your nuts


----------



## Batuhano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> ZenStates does work with BCLK OC as it is now.


Did you see my bios settings and zenstates settings from my posts? Did i miss something to change?

I tried with 109.4 bclk and 103.2 bclk, still no downclocking and vcore still doesn't applied from zenstates. But OC just works fine.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I fixed my G.Skill RGB memory and they both work just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not touching Aura till it's fixed, and the total radio silence about this issue is disgusting to say the least. But at least I learned how to flash correct SPD data


Nice one. Well done. Its pretty easy isn't it. Pitty you have to buy Thaiphoon Burner though it is probably a good investment. And having just read the post below it is a very reasonable price.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voodoo Jungle*
> 
> Congratulations! As I can see, the second XMP 2.0 profile was corrupted and you have restored it. Now you can tune XMP profiles specifically for your Ryzen-based system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The XMP Enhancer of Thaiphoon Burner software can help you on this.


I'm not really using XMP just setting my timings and speed on my own, but this ram had sub-timings corrupted as well, and it was showing CRC error in the SPD checksum. Thank you for the software by the way more preferable to pay the small fee for a license than waiting 4 weeks only to get told that I was to blame for the ram being all wrong


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Nice one. Well done. Its pretty easy isn't it. Pitty you have to buy Thaiphoon Burner though it is probably a good investment.


Where's the option to write to SPD?

Probably just me being blind...


----------



## Timur Born

Interestingly my BIOS refuses to POST at full OC speed after a reboot or shutdown now, even though it did just that successfully after a cold boot (power switch at PSU) this very morning. Even increasing SOC and VDD voltages doesn't seem to make a difference. Maybe I will use standby/sleep for some time.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Where's the option to write to SPD?
> 
> Probably just me being blind...


It's only available in the full version under EEPROM


----------



## alucardis666

So @ 2666Mhz I can do 14-13-13-13-31

What steps should I take here? Talk to me like a lamen









As for SPD info, my sticks looks fine. I think?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> The rate of coolant flow should be set to achieve the desired delta-T between the cooling block and the fluid. In the static case, no matter what that delta-T is chosen to be, the heat into the pool will be constant. And to pull that heat out of the coolant heat exchanger at a sufficient rate (for its size) to meet the allocated delta-T at the refrigerator end, the refrigerator side will have to do its thing keeping the pool cold enough. This affects the refrigerator design. Given an old refrigerator, though, some parameters are fixed. For example, a given refrigerator may be designed to pull only 50W [number picked out of the air to make a point] of heat out of the refrigerator because it expects the door to be closed most of the time. In such a case, this refrigerator won't be adequate to cool a 150W Ryzen load. Ideally, you would want to sort of match the heat load if using an old-time compressor, because those didn't like to be started and stopped every few minutes. You might need a modern variable compressor such as Perlick uses in their Signature series of bar refrigerators.
> 
> Alternatively, using a sufficiently powerful old compressor for the refrigerator side, one might want to cool down a large thermal mass to a low temperature using a long cycle time (low bandwidth loop), and then control the CPU coolant loop flow rate to keep the temperature of the post CPU fluid constant (higher bandwidth loop). All of the possible configurations would need to be evaluated for cost-effectiveness depending on one's goals. I'm imagining a need for a 24/7 folding or whatever PC that needed a solution that didn't require any fiddling once set up, and didn't incur the wrath of a spouse or parent.


It would probably be fine if the small system was designed to only cool a small space like a freezer compartment efficiently. This small space narrows down to the PC cooling radiator(s). Without trying to aim for 0c cooling it may be enough to not cause freezing or condensation if the system operated with the enclosure opened. For optimal use it still would take a more custom setup that allowed control of the cooling unit's up time, so that its not always on during idling.

I'm tempted to get the cheapest portable freezer available and stick my cpu cooler radiator in it.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> So @ 2666Mhz I can do 14-13-13-13-31
> 
> What steps should I take here? Talk to me like a lamen


Now I suppose put bclk to about 140, or whatever it is you need for at or around 3200mhz at the 2666 ratio







I haven't tried such a thing myself. GL.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Also, I didn't flash the SPD data from one stick to another, I flashed both with the file I got from the database, just to be safe because both could be affected. Now it's back to factory defaults.


Yup I decided to go ahead and do that too. Just to be safe. Whole machine behaves better now starts better. But really what a situation, with hindsight we will look back on this and laugh deeply......

"They did what! Unfinished utterly broken, dangerous software released to the public that meddles with the SMBUS and SPD! Bwahahaahaaaaa, bunch of nutters!"

I wonder how much it will cost them in the long run.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Now I suppose put bclk to about 140, or whatever it is you need for at or around 3200mhz at the 2666 ratio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't tried such a thing myself. GL.


I'll try it.









Should I put 16-16-16-16-36?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Yup I decided to go ahead and do that too. Just to be safe. Whole machine behaves better now starts better. But really what a situation, with hindsight we will look back on this and laugh deeply......
> 
> "They did what! Unfinished utterly broken, dangerous software released to the public that meddles with the SMBUS and SPD! Bwahahaahaaaaa, bunch of nutters!"
> I wonder how much it will cost them in the long run.


nothing, since instead of RMA you all bought software to fix it yourselves







.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> I'll try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I put 16-16-16-16-36?


See if you can get 3200 to post at 14-14-14-34 first


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> nothing, since instead of RMA you all bought software to fix it yourselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It's time to get some shares from @Voodoo Jungle ...


----------



## Reikoji

And as @Mumak said, there is likely no fix to it. If they cant fix the software to not corrupt the SPD data it for stupid reason needs to access to control the lights, then its lights out on the idea. Time will tell if they come to a safe solution.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> nothing, since instead of RMA you all bought software to fix it yourselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yes but next time I might not be so eager to buy G.Skill or any Asus Aura branded product









That is the long run.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Yes but next time I might not be so eager to buy G.Skill or any Asus Aura branded product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the long run.


I think all of ASUS's top line products are ASUS aura branded tho! Don't let that hold ya back. Gskills are fine as long as there aren't any lights on them that you care about too !


----------



## Inkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> @elmor
> Inkey and Myself found why voltage regulation does not work.
> If we change BCLK to anything else than 100 changing Pstate VID in bios or Zen States does not work AT ALL. Bet You know it but just in case pointing it out


@elmor

Just to build on this, I'm running bios 0081 and using ZenStates 0.2.2 for my pstate OC. BCLK is at 100, bios vcore auto, bios pstates all auto (works just the same as with custom). Nothing out of the ordinary: LLC 0-4, Cstates enabled, Ryzen Balanced power plan minimum processor state at 5%, etc. I'm at work, so can't provide any screenshots, but can when I get home if it helps.

My first issue is that any BCLK setting over 100 creates a static vcore and P0 frequency (no idle downclocking), no matter what settings I adjust in ZenStates. I'm fine with BCLK 100 at the moment, but I might want to bump it in the future and maintain my pstates.

I can set my P0 ratio and voltage in ZenStates, which update as soon as I hit apply, so that's great. However, when clocking down to P2 CPU ratio, the voltage just won't drop to the corresponding value. The vcore stays at exactly the value set in P0.

Any guidance is appreciated. Thanks for your hard work!


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> See if you can get 3200 to post at 14-14-14-34 first


Couldn't get 3200. but I did get 3000 setting bclk @ 125


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inkey*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Just to build on this, I'm running bios 0081 and using ZenStates 0.2.2 for my pstate OC. BCLK is at 100, bios vcore auto, bios pstates all auto (works just the same as with custom). Nothing out of the ordinary: LLC 0-4, Cstates enabled, Ryzen Balanced power plan minimum processor state at 5%, etc. I'm at work, so can't provide any screenshots, but can when I get home if it helps.
> 
> My first issue is that any BCLK setting over 100 creates a static vcore and P0 frequency (no idle downclocking), no matter what settings I adjust in ZenStates. I'm fine with BCLK 100 at the moment, but I might want to bump it in the future and maintain my pstates.
> 
> I can set my P0 ratio and voltage in ZenStates, which update as soon as I hit apply, so that's great. However, when clocking down to P2 CPU ratio, the voltage just won't drop to the corresponding value. The vcore stays at exactly the value set in P0.
> 
> Any guidance is appreciated. Thanks for your hard work!


Which voltage reading are you looking at? VID up in the processor speed section, CPU core voltage (SVI2 TFN) in the processor temp/volts section, or Vcore in the motherboard section?


----------



## Fediuld

When initially bought the 1700X & CH6 last month, the latter burned the 1700X while at stock speeds. Everything refunded via RMA.

Now I am back from holidays, and EKWB has released the monoblock, I would like to buy again a 1700 and CH6. However how's RAM support and the state of the BIOS?
I have Gskill 3600 CL16 @ 1.35v ram. Could I make it work at 3200/3400 with manual overclock?
Or I would be better to wait for the FlareX 3466?

Cheers


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Couldn't get 3200. but I did get 3000 setting bclk to 125


nice. I think 3000 was also the max I could do to get 14-14-14-34 to post. Any higher and I either got boot loop or training fail. This was with 2933 strap however, as I cant seem to get windows to load when bclk is 110 or higher








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fediuld*
> 
> When initially bought the 1700X & CH6 last month, the latter burned the 1700X while at stock speeds. Everything refunded via RMA.
> 
> Now I am back from holidays, and EKWB has released the monoblock, I would like to buy again a 1700 and CH6. However how's RAM support and the state of the BIOS?
> I have Gskill 3600 CL16 @ 1.35v ram. Could I make it work at 3200/3400 with manual overclock?
> Or I would be better to wait for the FlareX 3466?
> 
> Cheers


if you already have it, might as well throw it in. if its a 16gb set then you may be able to easily do 3200 at 14cas timings or 3400 with 16, maybe 14, cas timings. All up to experimenting.

There will be another update in May that MAY help ensure that they run at what they are supposed to without headache.


----------



## Fediuld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> if you already have it, might as well throw it in. if its a 16gb set then you may be able to easily do 3200 at 14cas timings or 3400 with 16, maybe 14, cas timings. All up to experimenting.


Yeah I have the RAM, and is 2 x 8GB sticks, IC states is Samsung and used it since September with my older i7 build.

Thank you


----------



## Inkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Which voltage reading are you looking at? VID up in the processor speed section, CPU core voltage (SVI2 TFN) in the processor temp/volts section, or Vcore in the motherboard section?


Primarily the CPU SVI2 TFN voltage. The VID and motherboard Vcore do change, too, but only based on the P0 value, never P2.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> It's only available in the full version under EEPROM


I've flashed both sticks using the database version and my SPD's are now good, but I'm still getting CRC error.

Does yours still show that?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fediuld*
> 
> Yeah I have the RAM, and is 2 x 8GB sticks, IC states is Samsung and used it since September with my older i7 build.
> 
> Thank you


Oh, that ram is tainted then








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inkey*
> 
> Primarily the CPU SVI2 TFN voltage. The VID and motherboard Vcore do change, too, but only based on the P0 value, never P2.


For me at BCLK 101.2, my CPU SVI2 TFN voltage holds a pretty consistant 0.906 when idle, which is what my P2 is set for. Motherboard Vcore normally drops below that but it always reads somewhat different than 'set' voltages.

Did you change any Pstate VID's in bios?


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Yes but next time I might not be so eager to buy G.Skill or any Asus Aura branded product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the long run.


Precisely.

This is quite interesting, https://github.com/CalcProgrammer1/KeyboardVisualizer/issues/85

Its a bunch of linux and windows guys trying to reverse engineer it.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Precisely.


Impact on future purchases may or may not happen, who knows. People are still buying samsung galaxy S8+ after the note 7's exploded after all, probably some prior owners of exploded note 7's too.

With the complexity of PC parts, and todays electronics in general, some poopyness should be expected and accepted every now and then. Maybe not so much exploding phones, but at least they handled it somewhat quickly.


----------



## Clukos

130 bclk, 3466CL14, using the 2933 strap


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Interestingly my BIOS refuses to POST at full OC speed after a reboot or shutdown now, even though it did just that successfully after a cold boot (power switch at PSU) this very morning. Even increasing SOC and VDD voltages doesn't seem to make a difference. Maybe I will use standby/sleep for some time.


Now it's rebooting flawlessly again. Maybe I set the Prodblurb option wrong the last time.


----------



## Inkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> For me at BCLK 101.2, my CPU SVI2 TFN voltage holds a pretty consistant 0.906 when idle, which is what my P2 is set for. Motherboard Vcore normally drops below that but it always reads somewhat different than 'set' voltages.
> 
> Did you change any Pstate VID's in bios?


That's the dream. Mine stays at ~1.387v when my clocks are at 1600mhz.

My Pstates are currently set to Auto in bios since I'm controlling exclusively with ZenStates. That being said, even when I was using bios to set this up, I never touched the VIDs; only the P0 FID with a +offset.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inkey*
> 
> That's the dream. Mine stays at ~1.387v when my clocks are at 1600mhz.
> 
> My Pstates are currently set to Auto in bios since I'm controlling exclusively with ZenStates. That being said, even when I was using bios to set this up, I never touched the VIDs; only the P0 FID with a +offset.


Have you tried going back to using a setup P0 in bios and using Zenstates along with?

I don't know if Zenstates is doing a good job (or designed to do) of activating selected Pstates when Pstates aren't already activated and you weren't using them before using zenstates. That would be an Elmor question.


----------



## Miiksu

ZenStates does not work anymore. In bios BCLK is 102, offset minus voltage, all pstates auto. CPU speed is sitting 100%. Is there something I could try? Uninstalling does not seem to do anything for ZenStates. HPET is enabled in Windows 10 even WinTimerTester show 14,3 MHz clock. I have 0079 bios with AGESA 1004a.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> 130 bclk, 3466CL14, using the 2933 strap


I'll give this a shot. Ty


----------



## dorbot

I cant even get zenstates to run anymore, pretty bummed, lol.

I'm hoping its a WIN10 Creators update thing as it never installed properly and my clueless attempts at forcing a manual install have probably had some kind of lasting effect.

I am hoping another version with a fairly clever installer can undo what Ive done and get it running properly because it a great thing to have. It was working (with errors during start, but more through luck than judgement I think ) so I have had a turn with it and miss it deeply. Just be patient I suppose , lol.

(Throws toys out of pram)


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> I'll give this a shot. Ty


That was with a 16gb 2 stick set tho. GL with that


----------



## Inkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Have you tried going back to using a setup P0 in bios and using Zenstates along with?
> 
> I don't know if Zenstates is doing a good job (or designed to do) of activating selected Pstates when Pstates aren't already activated and you weren't using them before using zenstates. That would be an Elmor question.


My first attempts with ZenStates were with the Pstates set up in the bios, but then again, that was with version 0.1. As soon as I updated to 0.2.2, I set bios Pstates to Auto based on feedback in this thread.

I'll give that a shot and will report back tonight. Thanks for the suggestion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> ZenStates does not work anymore. In bios BCLK is 102, offset minus voltage, all pstates auto. CPU speed is sitting 100%. Is there something I could try? Uninstalling does not seem to do anything for ZenStates. HPET is enabled in Windows 10 even WinTimerTester show 14,3 MHz clock. I have 0079 bios with AGESA 1004a.


I have the same issue with any BCLK over 100. I'm on bios 0081, HPET is off.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I've flashed both sticks using the database version and my SPD's are now good, but I'm still getting CRC error.
> 
> Does yours still show that?


Oh, heh, it looks like the database version of F4-3200C14-8GTZR has a CRC error in it, the checksums are wrong.

Can be correct in TB tho.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> I'll give this a shot. Ty


Try 1.4v boot voltage for dram and 1.375v for 24/7 use as well, I'm also using 1.15v soc.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Oh, heh, it looks like the database version of F4-3200C14-8GTZR has a CRC error in it, the checksums are wrong.
> 
> Can be correct in TB tho.


There's an option under EEPROM to correct the checksums when using the full version.


----------



## dorbot

Aaah I dont have those sticks. Where did you find the Cyclic Redundancy Check result? I wondered what you were on about and am hoping the F4-3600 entry in the database does not have an error too.

Could you clarify a bit, walk us through?

Edit:

Nevermind, found it. Its displayed on the bottom line of the TB window. Also found the option to correct in the EEPROM menu..

But seems fine anyway.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Aaah I dont have those sticks. Where did you find the Cyclic Redundancy Check result? I wondered what you were on about and am hoping the F4-3600 entry in the database does not have an error too.
> 
> Could you clarify a bit, walk us through?


Just open up the .thp file you got and go to "Report", should be under SPD Protocol.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I'd like to point something out about this video. Take a look at the guys shirt. Let that sink in.... 1600w or bust


Ha, I noticed that Tim referenced JonnyGURU in regard to the T-shirt - my favorite website for power supply reviews. I have an EVGA G3 850 - the combination of build quality, mythic level test results, decent price, and compact size for this build made me go for it. When you see a 9.8 jonnyGURU score, you know it's a hell of a power supply. Seasonic was the only alternative I considered, the prime series are awesome.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> There's an option under EEPROM to correct the checksums when using the full version.


I know yeah, I meant corrected above.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Ha, I noticed that Tim referenced JonnyGURU in regard to the T-shirt - my favorite website for power supply reviews. I have an EVGA G3 850 - the combination of build quality, mythic level test results, decent price, and compact size for this build made me go for it. When you see a 9.8 jonnyGURU score, you know it's a hell of a power supply. Seasonic was the only alternative I considered, the prime series are awesome.


EVGA G2 1600 supernova here


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Try 1.4v boot voltage for dram and 1.375v for 24/7 use as well, I'm also using 1.15v soc.


I'll try it. Ty


----------



## dorbot

Does Corsair link use the SMBUS too? Cos I have an AX1200I and corsair commander mini with an H110i. That cant help with Aura / GSkill RGB.

I think Hwinfo and CPUz behave themselves, not sure about Corsair link and we all know about Aura and GSkill.....


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YpsiNine*
> 
> I have been trying to get to the root problem of the BSOD when resuming / waking from Sleep mode.
> I've spent 3-4 hours trying different things, for example running driver verifier and changing drivers all over the place. Nothing makes a difference.
> 
> But the problem I have on my computer is that no DMP file is created. When the bluescreen shows up the percentage counter freezes on 0%.
> And I have searched everywhere and tried many times but there is simply no such file to be found.
> 
> So I was wondering if anyone that experiences the same problem could upload such a DMP file here in order for me to have a look at it?
> It may or may not be the same root problem, but at least it should give me something to work on.
> 
> Thanks.


BSoD when doing a resume from sleep implies voltage is too low for the CPU to run properly(CPU speed increases, voltage has not yet increased, so running your CPU at 1.1V=BSoD. At least, that is what I would suspect is going on.


----------



## breaker253

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Advanced>AMD CBS>one of those sub menus


Looking at the sub-menus under "Advanced>AMD CBS> ", I can't seem to find any settings for ProcODT. Sorry again for the noob question.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breaker253*
> 
> Looking at the sub-menus under "Advanced>AMD CBS> ", I can't seem to find any settings for ProcODT. Sorry again for the noob question.


A visual of it is here:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> ProcODT


----------



## alucardis666

So no go beyond 3172 for me. :-( Just get stuck on code "OD"


----------



## breaker253

Okay im glad im not crazy. I don't have the option. Is there a prerequisite that must be enabled first?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> So no go beyond 3172 for me. :-( Just get stuck on code "OD"


What bios are you on? I'm on 0003


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> What bios are you on? I'm on 0003


1002


----------



## dorbot

laaawls.

sry.



Check first post, its 0081 or later.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> That could be it. Because in this video hes not including the offset that AMD included now that people are aware of it, and just chopped off 20c from the charts manually since he was using X models. He probably really means 90c when he says 70c. AMD's offset still offers much confusion.


He discusses this more in the article:

"Ryzen Thermals

Some of AMD's Ryzen CPUs come with a thermal offset, which means that select SKUs list higher readings on temperature monitoring utilities than are actually present on the CPU. AMD states that these thermal control (tCTL) offsets are designed to adjust fan profiles, allowing fans to spin faster on Ryzen CPUs with higher TDPs and at lower speeds for Ryzen CPUs that have lower TDPs.

In simple terms, this means that 95W CPUs like the R7 1800X, 1700X and R5 1600X will present readings that are 20 degrees higher than what is actually present on the CPU, making the CPU seem a lot hotter and provides a lot of confusion when it comes to heatsink testing on Ryzen.

For example, if an 1800X or 1700X present a load temp of 58 degrees in Ryzen Master it is actually sitting at 38 degrees in silicon, which means that AMD is technically lying about Ryzen's temps on select SKUs. This is not necessarily a bad thing from a certain perspective, as it effectively forces a more aggressive fan profile for AMD's 95W Ryzen parts, though more information at launch would have been appreciated.

On the 65W Ryzen 7 1700, Ryzen 5 1600 and Ryzen 5 1500X there is no tCTL offset, which means that CPU temperatures will be shown correctly on temperature monitoring applications like Ryzen Master.

Product Name True Junction Temp (Example) tCTL Offset for Fan Policy Temp Reported by tCTL
AMD Ryzen 7 1800X 38°C 20°C 58°C
AMD Ryzen 7 1700X 38°C 20°C 58°C
AMD Ryzen 7 1700 38°C 0°C 38°C

In our testing, we found that Ryzen was able to run properly without any downclocking or other issues until our R7 1800X went over 90 degrees for a sustained period (70 degrees when considering the tCTL offset), causing the system to shutdown if this temperature was exceeded for more than a few moments.

This means that Ryzen's thermal limits are at around 70 degrees, though users will have to adjust this temperature depending on their CPU's tCTL offset and their chosen monitoring tools. "


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> 1002


Might be the problem, you don't have the latest Agesa version 1.0.0.4a, which is included in the 0003 bios.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Might be the problem, you don't have the latest Agesa version 1.0.0.4a, which is included in the 0003 bios.


Wait, so 0003 is newer?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Wait, so 0003 is newer?


The latest bios afaik.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> The latest bios afaik.


Link?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Might be the problem, you don't have the latest Agesa version 1.0.0.4a, which is included in the 0003 bios.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Wait, so 0003 is newer?


0003 is a test bios for those with cold boot issues of getting a post fail where they previously had a post success with the same settings.

0079/0081/0082/0083 are the newest normal bioses, avaliable on the front page. (0003 isn't on the front page because its not meant for everyone to use).

with the 0079 series of bioses, you wont get stuck on 0d from memory timing failure, and it adds to bios a failCNT setting so you can set a number of failure retries before it enters bios.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> 0003 is a test bios for those with cold boot issues of getting a post fail where they previously had a post success with the same settings.
> 
> 0079/0081/0082/0083 are the newest normal bioses, avaliable on the front page. (0003 isn't on the front page because its not meant for everyone to use).


So where does 1002 figure into things then?



Also what about this?

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/5xngv5/elmor_from_asus_just_uploaded_a_beta_bios_5803/


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Wait, so 0003 is newer?


Yeah, Its a special purpose bios. Sets dram boot to 1.35 and (this is important), sets BCLK to 90MHZ during start to help high frequency RAM train. This is "permanent" (It flashes the Embedded Controller. The same one that early pre 0902 bios killed......) untill there is another to flash it back to 100MHz, but I don't see why you would want to if all your stuff works fine @90 during start. When you get to bios it is set normal at 100MHz.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> So where does 1002 figure into things then?


Before 0079, I know the naming is weird but it's probably because these bioses are still in beta


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Before 0079, I know the naming is weird but it's probably because these bioses are still in beta


So I should flash 0003 then and give that a go?

Got a link?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Yeah, Its a special purpose bios. Sets dram boot to 1.35 and thid is important, sets BClk to 90MHZ during start to help RAM train. This is permanent. Untill there is another to flash it back to 100MHz, but I don't see why you would want to if all your stuff works fine @90 during start. When you get to bios it is set normal at 100MHz.


Honestly i dont think boot voltage makes that much difference for ram. For me, 1.45 made no difference, soc voltage is what allowed me to boot and run at 3200mhz at all. Changing boot voltage from 1.45 to 1.35 made no difference booted with BOTH.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> So I should flash 0003 then and give that a go?
> 
> Got a link?


try one of the 0079 series up front first... 0003 isn't something you want to jump right to if your issue isn't specific to what it was delivered to fix.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> So I should flash 0003 then and give that a go?
> 
> Got a link?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/10320#post_26031379

Edit: Just ran SuperPI 32M at 3466MHz CL14


----------



## Reikoji

Or not :|


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Or not :|


I did jump straight to 0003 from 1002 and we have very similar specs, don't see how it's going to be an issue. Just clear CMOS before flashing.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Honestly i dont think boot voltage makes that much difference for ram. For me, 1.45 made no difference, soc voltage is what allowed me to boot and run at 3200mhz at all. Changing boot voltage from 1.45 to 1.35 made no difference booted with BOTH.


I had the opposite experience.

I needed boot voltage more then 1.43v to boot 3200 at all regardless of the SOC voltage.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I did jump straight to 0003 from 1002 and we have very similar specs, don't see how it's going to be an issue. Just clear CMOS before flashing.


0003 isn't going to make his ram kit work like your ram kit does. you have VERY different kits.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I had the opposite experience.
> 
> I needed boot voltage more then 1.43v to boot 3200 at all regardless of the SOC voltage.


Yea its really on and off, depends on the ram and imc its all over the place.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> 0003 isn't going to make his ram kit work like your ram kit does. you have VERY different kits.


E-die?

Edit: Oh 32GB, that should be harder to run at faster frequency and tighter timings for now


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> E-die?


They're both B-die, but the primary difference that makes all the difference at this point in time is you have 2 stick and he has 4 sticks. hes getting post errors trying to achieve those timings @3200mhz because 4 sticks isn't capable of it.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Before 0079, I know the naming is weird but it's probably because these bioses are still in beta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I should flash 0003 then and give that a go?
> 
> Got a link?
Click to expand...

003 is a test bios for certain issues, drops thw BCLK to 90 for a "pre boot" then reboots was to help with cold starts IIRC. I'm using 0082 and it works great for my mems. I see you did make it ways, good. If this BIOS is working as it looks like it is I wouldn't change it unless there's a problem at least untill the next real CPU update.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> E-die?
> 
> Edit: Oh 32GB, that should be harder to run at faster frequency and tighter timings for now


@[email protected] was able to achieve good timings with 32gb, but this was also with 2 sticks, not 4, and with using ram rated faster.


----------



## CeltPC

Kudos to you guys reflashing your SPD's with Thaiphoon Burner. That is really cool. I may well have tried it, but I was up against a return date with Newegg, and did not want to risk having to RMA through G.Skill if it did not work.

Congrats on your efforts!


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> My intended point is that to have a refrigeration based cooler that is practical for a range of circumstances without big flaws like causing physical damage from condensation, some complexity is needed in the refrigeration control system. In an aerospace system of this type, control of refrigerant flow using solenoid valves and of condenser air flow using fan power control would be expected, along with attendant temperature sensors and control processing. Dynamics of CPU heat output changes would have to be accounted for in the control loops to assure that the refrigeration system's reaction time was fast enough.
> 
> For a low cost approach, it might be sufficient to maintain a reservoir of liquid that both the CPU coolant loop heat exchanger and the refrigeration heat exchanger (evaporator side) sat in, and a refrigeration loop that attempted to keep this pool at a given temperature using a simple compressor on-off control (like a typical home refrigerator/freezer). The pool volume would have to be large enough (as a thermal mass) that the two loops could operate independently and still achieve reasonable temperature stability.


I just use a separate window AC in my "computer" room and keep it at 68.


----------



## Kildar

I've used it several times and had no issues.....


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Sweetnes! also @alucardis666 dont use either asus AURA or Gskills dram lighting control software yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


I've used both and had no issues....


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> I've used both and had no issues....


Yet. Some here have had their SPD info corrupted in their Trident Z RBG modules from using them.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> I've used both and had no issues....


I'm glad you have been fortunate, but others here, including me definitely had a problem with SPD corruption. I would heed Reikoji's advice at this point, or be ready to have to reflash.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breaker253*
> 
> Looking at the sub-menus under "Advanced>AMD CBS> ", I can't seem to find any settings for ProcODT. Sorry again for the noob question.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *breaker253*
> 
> 
> 
> Okay im glad im not crazy. I don't have the option. Is there a prerequisite that must be enabled first?
Click to expand...

UEFI 0079 onwards have the feature.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> I've used both and had no issues....


Would be interested to know if your timing tables as seen in CPUz are intact. Perhaps if Aura and Gskill are working as intended its no problem, but when they start going nuts its a junk party on the SM bus.... (That sounds really dodgy, lol.)


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> They're both B-die, but the primary difference that makes all the difference at this point in time is you have 2 stick and he has 4 sticks. hes getting post errors trying to achieve those timings @3200mhz because 4 sticks isn't capable of it.


Hello

Sure they are. Post #14:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread/10#post_26042438


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> E-die?
> 
> Edit: Oh 32GB, that should be harder to run at faster frequency and tighter timings for now


Yea no luck so far. Still playing with settings.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Sure they are. Post #14:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread/10#post_26042438


Oho. Nice, i didnt see that thread. those ones are different though. Where did you find 3600 sticks at c15? Looks like some top secret government hardware!


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Oho. Nice, i didnt see that thread. those ones are different though. Where did you find 3600 sticks at c15? Looks like some top secret government hardware!


I got mine on NewEgg. Not cheap though, cost me $300CDN for 2 x 8GB.


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Would be interested to know if your timing tables as seen in CPUz are intact. Perhaps if Aura and Gskill are working as intended its no problem, but when they start going nuts its a junk party on the SM bus.... (That sounds really dodgy, lol.)


----------



## dorbot

Well, that's good.

There might be hope!


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I got mine on NewEgg. Not cheap though, cost me $300CDN for 2 x 8GB.


There is indeed a 16gb set of 3600 c15, but not a 32







perhaps throwing recommendations to not mix ram kits to the wind and use 2 kits of that...


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> There is indeed a 16gb set of 3600 c15, but not a 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps throwing recommendations to not mix ram kits to the wind and use 2 kits of that...


Hello

They are 2 sets of 4 x 8GB. They work well with X270, X99 and AM4. On Intel 13-13-13 1T is possible at 1.35V. The recommendation of not mixing kits should be heeded though.

Edit: 2 x 8GB


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> There is indeed a 16gb set of 3600 c15, but not a 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps throwing recommendations to not mix ram kits to the wind and use 2 kits of that...


Just buy 2 kits.







I assume that's what Praz did.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> They are 2 sets of 4 x 8GB. They work well with X270, X99 and AM4. On Intel 13-13-13 1T is possible at 1.35V. The recommendation of not mixing kits should be heeded though.


Gskill must have pulled them at some point, because 4x8gb for that isn't even on their website







.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Gskill must have pulled them at some point, because 4x8gb for that isn't even on their website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hello

They are 2 x 8GB. I edited my post. I do have 2 x 16GB that are not listed on the site though.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

3600 Mhz memory speed is what I want my next system to run at, regardless if it shows any improvement, it just happens to be the number that moves me away from the system that I am on now. Was hoping for 32GB of 3600 Mhz at at least 15-15-15 latency but not sure that will ever happen with Ryzen.

What are everyone else's gut feelings? Will Ryzen see 2x16GB at those speeds, or 4x8GB at those speeds? Or is that a pipe dream?


----------



## chrisbo100

Quick question and my searching the forum has not really helped yet. I just went from 2x8 to 4x8 of Corsair CMK16GX4M2A2666C16. With two sticks everything was great. With four sticks I can only boot at 2400. I really thought I would not have issues booting at 2666. The timings are all default 15 15 15 15 36 and the DRAM voltage is 1.35v. Any suggestions would be helpful. Thanks.

Current BIOS is 0082


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> They are 2 x 8GB. I edited my post. I do have 2 x 16GB that are not listed on the site though.


I guess it shouldn't be surprising that what is actually the most expensive 3600mhz 16gb ram kit from Gskill, even more expensive than what I thought was the most expensive, can make that possible.

Other than those RBG ones of course, but those are pricey because of the lighting...


----------



## skyworxx

I still don't quite understand how I get rid of the 20 degree offset on my 1800x with 082 bios

I tried skew disabled, but it doesn't seem to make any difference.

In HWiNFO it displays
Tctl 50
Tdie 30
CPU 55

and programs like Corsair Link (to control my H110i) read only the CPU 55 value


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyworxx*
> 
> I still don't quite understand how I get rid of the 20 degree offset on my 1800x with 082 bios
> 
> I tried skew disabled, but it doesn't seem to make any difference.
> 
> In HWiNFO it displays
> Tctl 50
> Tdie 30
> CPU 55
> 
> and programs like Corsair Link (to control my H110i) read only the CPU 55 value


I believe The temp difference between Tctl and CPU wont go away by default until amd undoes the offset in the processor. Elmor has a tiny app that you can use to make tctl and cpu temps match after booting windows (needs to be reapplied on reboot)

You can still get them both to read lower however. Re-enable Sense MI Skew (or set to auto) and play with your offset if you don't believe what the default value of 273 gives you. Ive found 278 to be a good ground that makes my tctl show 30c idle. As you increase the offset value, the displayed temp will go down, and up vice versa.


----------



## skyworxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I believe The temp difference between Tctl and CPU wont go away by default until amd undoes the offset in the processor. Elmor has a tiny app that you can use to make tctl and cpu temps match after booting windows (needs to be reapplied on reboot)
> 
> You can still get them both to read lower however. Re-enable Sense MI Skew (or set to auto) and play with your offset if you don't believe what the default value of 273 gives you. Ive found 278 to be a good ground that makes my tctl show 30c idle. As you increase the offset value, the displayed temp will go down, and up vice versa.


Thanks, I just tried 278 and I am still seeing the 20 degree difference


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyworxx*
> 
> Thanks, I just tried 278 and I am still seeing the 20 degree difference


do you mean the 20c difference in tctl and tdie?


----------



## cookiesowns

Anyone running Ryzen with Hynix DBL-Sided? I have an old kit of DDR4 2666 Hynix that did C13-14-14 at 1.315V. ( 8x8GB on X99 ). Been having some bizzare stability issues even with running it at 2666 C15 flat 1.315V...


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Kudos to you guys reflashing your SPD's with Thaiphoon Burner. That is really cool. I may well have tried it, but I was up against a return date with Newegg, and did not want to risk having to RMA through G.Skill if it did not work.
> 
> Congrats on your efforts!












For science!

It was dead easy to be honest.


----------



## Silent Scone

3333 C14 2x8GB


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> I just went from 2x8 to 4x8 of Corsair CMK16GX4M2A2666C16. With two sticks everything was great. With four sticks I can only boot at 2400. I really thought I would not have issues booting at 2666. The timings are all default 15 15 15 15 36 and the DRAM voltage is 1.35v. Any suggestions would be helpful. Thanks.
> 
> Current BIOS is 0082


According to Corsair, tested latency is 16-18-18-35.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voodoo Jungle*
> 
> Congratulations! As I can see, the second XMP 2.0 profile was corrupted and you have restored it. Now you can tune XMP profiles specifically for your Ryzen-based system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The XMP Enhancer of Thaiphoon Burner software can help you on this.


Can you explain what you mean by tuning an XMP profile for a Ryzen system, and why you would want to do that? Your comment intrigued me.


----------



## alucardis666

So 0003 didn't help me with my memory getting higher than 3200. :-( I don't think 3466 is possible with 32gb right now.

*EDIT:* Gonna flash 83 now and see if it helps any.


----------



## Safetytrousers

New chipset driver package (mainly about more reliable installation of balanced power plan it seems):
https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/04/26/new-amd-ryzen-chipset-drivers-now-available


----------



## madweazl

Made a little more progress in regard to stability. Now to work on the timings.

https://flic.kr/p/SXVgWC


----------



## hotstocks

About this stupid dual cpu temperature thing. For 2 months I have been screwing with every setting and two different 1800Xs to get 4.0ghz. I can get 3.95 and then nothing helps the IBT Maximum shut offs. So now I am thinking IBT produces an ungodly amount of heat, which my Corsair H100i with Noctua F12 fans bring the cpu to 73C or 93C whichever you choose to believe. Now I know the REAL temp of the cpu is 73C, so is the motherboard shutting down because it thinks the cpu is 93C (like it thinks the fans and aura temp is at) or is the 1800X shutting down because it thinks it is 93C instead of 73C. 73C should be no problem and a stock 1800X with a ****ty cooler or a 1700 with the bundled wraith surely gets over 73C. 73C is not dangerous temp, and cpu shut down should be 95C from what I have read. What is going on here? I fail to believe that I can run IBT at 3.95ghz 1.39V LLC 3 all day long, but I can't run 4ghz even if I up every voltage to highest safe levels just to get 50 mhz more. And this happened on both of my 1800Xs, they pass everything but IBT, so I am starting to think of thermal shutdown since no other stress program even gets to 65C. My other theory is that this unstable bclk is the issue. I mean ***? I set BCLK at 100 and multiplier at 39.5, yet the bclk fluctuates and my procesor runs between 3946 and 4012mhz! I am a patient guy, but seriously I have owned 32 motherboards over the last 20 years and if you set BCLK to 100, it is [email protected] 100 all the time, not some random number from 99-101. Seriously I am on bios 81 and what the [email protected] is wrong with this mobo? No wonder people can't get things stable, every voltage you set is actually less in real life than what you set, and the FIXED BLCK VALUE of 100 IS some fluctuating number between 99 and 101! My god this has to be the most rushed and worst launch/bios I can ever remember. And don' start with sandy bridge had one of the six sata connectors not working, big deal. This is a nightmare and now I see why no one even with the same parts can get the same results since the bios just picks random numbers somewhere in the vecinity of what you manually select.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> About this stupid dual cpu temperature thing. For 2 months I have been screwing with every setting and two different 1800Xs to get 4.0ghz. I can get 3.95 and then nothing helps the IBT Maximum shut offs. So now I am thinking IBT produces an ungodly amount of heat, which my Corsair H100i with Noctua F12 fans bring the cpu to 73C or 93C whichever you choose to believe. Now I know the REAL temp of the cpu is 73C, so is the motherboard shutting down because it thinks the cpu is 93C (like it thinks the fans and aura temp is at) or is the 1800X shutting down because it thinks it is 93C instead of 73C. 73C should be no problem and a stock 1800X with a ****ty cooler or a 1700 with the bundled wraith surely gets over 73C. 73C is not dangerous temp, and cpu shut down should be 95C from what I have read. What is going on here? I fail to believe that I can run IBT at 3.95ghz 1.39V LLC 3 all day long, but I can't run 4ghz even if I up every voltage to highest safe levels just to get 50 mhz more. And this happened on both of my 1800Xs, they pass everything but IBT, so I am starting to think of thermal shutdown since no other stress program even gets to 65C. My other theory is that this unstable bclk is the issue. I mean ***? I set BCLK at 100 and multiplier at 3.95, yet the bclk fluctuates and my procesor runs between 3946 and 4012mhz! I am a patient guy, but seriously I have owned 32 motherboards over the last 20 years and if you set BCLK to 100, it is [email protected] 100 all the time, not some random number from 99-101. Seriously I am on bios 81 and what the [email protected] is wrong with this mobo? No wonder people can't get things stable, every voltage you set is actually less in real life than what you set, and the FIXED BLCK VALUE of 100 IS some fluctuating number between 99 and 101! My god this has to be the most rushed and worst launch/bios I can ever remember. And don' start with sandy bridge had one of the six sata connectors not working, big deal. This is a nightmare and now I see why no one even with the same parts can get the same results since the bios just picks random numbers somewhere in the vecinity of what you manually select.


The throttle/shutdown of the cpu goes by the tctl value, so if your settings are causing this setting to be abnormally raised (visually, not actually) then you'll end up with pre-mature throttle and shutdown.

You can play with the sense MI offset to revers-lie about your temps or make them to where you believe is most accurate. increasing from the default of 272 until the idle temp is where you want it will achieve this. If you have the 1.8v PLL voltage increased/decreased that too artificially increases/decreases your cpu temp reading, so you would have to play with the sense IM offset even more if you find yourself changing that.

The bclk fluctuation I don't think really leads to stability problems. Its not that large of a fluxuation, I see different min and max in HWinfo bot .3 each away from what I set it to, and that is like 11mhz up or down, but has never led being thrown any errors, 8 crashes, or BSOD from it.


----------



## Wally West

Any way to make the BIOS boot faster? With my previous two Z170 it took arround 3-5 second to post, now with this board it's 22 f**** seconds just for the post and 28 in total.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> Any way to make the BIOS boot faster? With my previous two Z170 it took arround 3-5 second to post, now with this board it's 22 f**** seconds just for the post and 28 in total.


Which bios are you on? 0079+ boot nearly as fast if you have fast boot enabled. 1002 and prior are slow as dirt.


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Which bios are you on?


Had this problem with all the BIOS so far. but I have 0079.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> Had this problem with all the BIOS so far. but I have 0079.


Should take somewhat under 10 seconds unless you changed bios settings for that post. Did you enable fast boot?


----------



## alucardis666

Idk what I'm doing wrong anymore. my Ram is reading at 2400mhz despite whatever strap I'm choosing now. and the timings aren't what I've set in the bios either.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> The throttle/shutdown of the cpu goes by the tctl value, so if your settings are causing this setting to be abnormally raised (visually, not actually) then you'll end up with pre-mature throttle and shutdown.
> 
> You can play with the sense MI offset to revers-lie about your temps or make them to where you believe is most accurate. increasing from the default of 272 until the idle temp is where you want it will achieve this. If you have the 1.8v PLL voltage increased/decreased that too artificially increases/decreases your cpu temp reading, so you would have to play with the sense IM offset even more if you find yourself changing that.
> 
> The bclk fluctuation I don't think really leads to stability problems. Its not that large of a fluxuation, I see different min and max in HWinfo bot .3 each away from what I set it to, and that is like 11mhz up or down, but has never led being thrown any errors, 8 crashes, or BSOD from it.


Ok, that makes no sense at all, cpu throttle/shutdown should go by the REAL temp or Tdie, so when I am stress testing my tdie is 73C and my tctl is 93C (which is the +20C fake increase). I have my 1.8v PLL at 1.8V, so no problem there. So what do I set sense MI offset at to make both the tdie and the tctl the SAME REAL LOWER VALUE? NOT THE FAKE +20C X chip value that is making these 1800Xs shut off? Even my Corsair link is showing the water temp at 41C, I REALLY doubt the CPU is at 93C with 41C water. This artificially inflated 20C has no business at all, the bios should detect it is an X chip and use the correct temperature or at least give you an option that says, "Is this an X chip? Do you want your temp to be reported as tdie or tctl?"


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Idk what I'm doing wrong anymore. my Ram is reading at 2400mhz despite whatever strap I'm choosing now. and the timings aren't what I've set in the bios either.


Bump

This kit is proving to be a real pain in the @$$ so far... Can't even get 3200mhz...


----------



## Inkey

I've been made aware of an issue on a friend's new build (CH VI, Ryzen 5, etc) that I'm hoping someone in this community can help figure out.

I can't seem to find the Min/Max Processor States (%) in any of the power plans in Windows 10. I've been searching for an answer, but haven't come up with anything solid. Can't set up Pstates properly if Windows won't allow minimum % adjustments.

Bios is currently reset to optimized defaults.



Thanks.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Bump
> 
> This kit is proving to be a real pain in the @$$ so far... Can't even get 3200mhz...


Patience, Padawan











When things have gone astray, seek the force by returning to basics, such as may be found in Load Optimized Defaults. Undertake a re-training of your memory incrementally. Start at a low speed and train it back up. And remember, you are running 32MB, so don't expect the same results that the guys using 16MB post.

You are among the lucky if you get a stable 3200 MHz right now. Then have more patience until the May Update is issued. And no doubt yet more patience as we explore the changes in that.

P.S.

I think you have been trying out various bios revisions. I notice you are now on a 2T version. 083? Probably not the best for your memory, which should do 1T just fine. Remember, it not just about frequency. You may find better performance on a 1T timing.


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Should take somewhat under 10 seconds unless you changed bios settings for that post. Did you enable fast boot?


Yeah, fast boot is enable.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> Yeah, fast boot is enable.


That's about as long as mine takes.


----------



## Praz

Hello

2 x 16GB G.Skill 3200MHz


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Ok, that makes no sense at all, cpu throttle/shutdown should go by the REAL temp or Tdie, so when I am stress testing my tdie is 73C and my tctl is 93C (which is the +20C fake increase). I have my 1.8v PLL at 1.8V, so no problem there. So what do I set sense MI offset at to make both the tdie and the tctl the SAME REAL LOWER VALUE? NOT THE FAKE +20C X chip value that is making these 1800Xs shut off? Even my Corsair link is showing the water temp at 41C, I REALLY doubt the CPU is at 93C with 41C water. This artificially inflated 20C has no business at all, the bios should detect it is an X chip and use the correct temperature or at least give you an option that says, "Is this an X chip? Do you want your temp to be reported as tdie or tctl?"


Youre right it doesnt make any sense, its really stupid lol. But tctl is the temp the cpu goes by as actual, not tdie. @Timur Born did some pretty intense testing and questioning of elmor about the each of the CPU temp and shutdown temp and can tell you more about all that.


----------



## hotstocks

So, should I return my 1800X and get a 1700 so that I have only one temperature and the correct one so there is no fake cpu shut off? Or is the next bios going to fix this issue or at least give an option to make them the correct lower value on X chips? You just can't have chips thermally shutting off 20C too soon, that is RI****INDICKULUS.

Asus needs to go by tdie not tctl on X chips, that is why the fans are way to ramped up and Aura temperature light is always red even at idle. You can't just use 20C higher than your real cpu temp for everything, @ASUS STAFF are you guys working on fixing this?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> So, should I return my 1800X and get a 1700 so that I have only one temperature and the correct one so there is no fake cpu shut off? Or is the next bios going to fix this issue or at least give an option to make them the correct lower value on X chips? You just can't have chips thermally shutting off 20C too soon, that is RI****INDICKULUS.


or you can change your sense mi offset to make tctl temp read lower







Try setting it to 280, with sense mi skew enabled or auto.

AMD is supposedly going to remove the x series offset in a future update. Tho i don't remember where I read that at.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> P.S.
> 
> I think you have been trying out various bios revisions. I notice you are now on a 2T version. 083? Probably not the best for your memory, which should do 1T just fine. Remember, it not just about frequency. You may find better performance on a 1T timing.


How do I change to 1T? Is that what's messing me up?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inkey*
> 
> I've been made aware of an issue on a friend's new build (CH VI, Ryzen 5, etc) that I'm hoping someone in this community can help figure out.
> 
> I can't seem to find the Min/Max Processor States (%) in any of the power plans in Windows 10. I've been searching for an answer, but haven't come up with anything solid. Can't set up Pstates properly if Windows won't allow minimum % adjustments.
> 
> Bios is currently reset to optimized defaults.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


I believe you may be set to a fixed frequency for your CPU. Windows will "see that" and therefore not show those options. Try your P-States setting, then look at your power plan again. It may well be there then.


----------



## alucardis666

I'm gonna give 82 a shot.


----------



## Inkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I believe you may be set to a fixed frequency for your CPU. Windows will "see that" and therefore not show those options. Try your P-States setting, then look at your power plan again. It may well be there then.


Ok, thanks. Will set up pstates and check Windows afterwards. Might have approached this backwards.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> How do I change to 1T? Is that what's messing me up?


Your Command Rate is set by the bios version you are using. If you changed to 083, for instance, you will be on 2T. I believe you experienced your best results with another version. I would suggest returning to the bios version that had the best outcomes for your particular setup. Being on a 2T UEFI may well not be the root cause, but as you know what has worked better, do that again.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Your Command Rate is set by the bios version you are using. If you changed to 083, for instance, you will be on 2T. I believe you experienced your best results with another version. I would suggest returning to the bios version that had the best outcomes for your particular setup. Being on a 2T UEFI may well not be the root cause, but as you know what has worked better, do that again.


Here's hopping in the next bios they add the option to change between 1-2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Your Command Rate is set by the bios version you are using. If you changed to 083, for instance, you will be on 2T. I believe you experienced your best results with another version. I would suggest returning to the bios version that had the best outcomes for your particular setup. Being on a 2T UEFI may well not be the root cause, but as you know what has worked better, do that again.


Ez update progress bar isn't moving anymore, I'm scared to restart and have a brick... what do I do? It's been 10 minutes...


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> or you can change your sense mi offset to make tctl temp read lower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try setting it to 280, with sense mi skew enabled or auto.
> 
> AMD is supposedly going to remove the x series offset in a future update. Tho i don't remember where I read that at.


Ok I tried Enabled and Auto, and raised it from default 272 to 280 and it did absolutely nothing.
Hwinfo still reports two different temperatures 20C apart like before. Any other ideas or values?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Ok I tried Enabled and Auto, and raised it from default 272 to 280 and it did absolutely nothing.
> Hwinfo still reports two different temperatures 20C apart like before. Any other ideas or values?


it doesnt matter that there are still 2 temperatures, as long as the tctl changed. You can just ignore the tdie reading.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Your Command Rate is set by the bios version you are using. If you changed to 083, for instance, you will be on 2T. I believe you experienced your best results with another version. I would suggest returning to the bios version that had the best outcomes for your particular setup. Being on a 2T UEFI may well not be the root cause, but as you know what has worked better, do that again.


Here's hopping in the next bios they add the option to change betwe
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Here's hopping in the next bios they add the option to change between 1-2.
> Ez update progress bar isn't moving anymore, I'm scared to restart and have a brick... what do I do? It's been 10 minutes...


This board doesn't support dual bios, right?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Ez update progress bar isn't moving anymore, I'm scared to restart and have a brick... what do I do? It's been 10 minutes...


Slow and easy, things should be fine. I do suggest that using the "Flashback" method is by most accounts a better approach to flashing to a different UEFI. If the EZupdate remains stuck beyond reason., you might try that. It is what I use. Remember also that clearing your CMOS before flashing your UEFI is suggested as well.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Here's hopping in the next bios they add the option to change betwe
> This board doesn't support dual bios, right?


Nope , not a dual bios board.


----------



## skyworxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> do you mean the 20c difference in tctl and tdie?


Yes


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Nope , not a dual bios board.


So do I just restart and hope for the best at this point?

It hasn't moved at all.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyworxx*
> 
> Yes


don't worry about that, you cant get rid of that. Just ignore the tdie reading, nothing important in the PC goes by that reading.

If you want you can just right click it and select hide.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> So do I just restart and hope for the best at this point?
> 
> It hasn't moved at all.


I copied the bios to a flash drive just in case.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> I copied the bios to a flash drive just in case.


also rename it C6H.CAP so flashback recognizes it if you need to use that method.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> So do I just restart and hope for the best at this point?
> 
> It hasn't moved at all.


To be honest I have never experienced a failed bios flash. Do you have the EUFI version you were trying to change to on a USB? Have you renamed it C6H.cap?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> To be honest I have never experienced a failed bios flash. Do you have the EUFI version you were trying to change to on a USB? Have you renamed it C6H.cap?


you probably havent used EZ flash in windows to update your bios either







I blacklisted that method myself long ago when i first laid eyes on it.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> To be honest I have never experienced a failed bios flash. Do you have the EUFI version you were trying to change to on a USB? Have you renamed it C6H.cap?


Just renamed it


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> you probably havent used EZ flash in windows to update your bios either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blacklisted that method myself long ago when i first laid eyes on it.


what's the alternative?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> what's the alternative?


Flashing from bios. The EZ flash in bios is the normal approach. Flashback while some like to use that as the main method is an emergency approach.

Many silly things can go wrong in windows, the ez flash program there should be avoided.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> it doesnt matter that there are still 2 temperatures, as long as the tctl changed. You can just ignore the tdie reading.


AH, thanks, I see your point. Running IBT maximum used to report 93C tctl, now it reports 10C less or 83C tctl and 63 tdie.
I can see if it will now not shut down in IBT at 4ghz, but it still is silly even if this works because I think the REAL temp is probably
73C during IBT Maximum, so the offset just fakes it 10C lower. I would think faking it 20C lower would be ideal and real, but then
again who knows, I could be burning up my chip if it is really at 93C, but having a corsair h100i and using 1.4v or so everyone
is around 73C stress testing, 63C would be way too good for that cooler and 93C is way to bad for it. The REAL temp has to be somewhere
between 73C and 93C, but just arbitrarily setting it to say 83C is not reality or useful I really would just like to know what my real temperature
is. When I had the 1700 overclocked to 3.9ghz with the same voltage and Wraith cooler, I could feel the bottom of the heatsink
and it was very hot to touch but not burning, so I knew the temperature reported was real. Well you can't touch a waterblock AIO
and tell anything unfortunately. So everyone is just guessing at what their 1800X temperature is? I find that hard to believe. Doesn't @chew or @elmor
know the proper offset to get the REAL temperature, or is what I am doing with 280 instead of 272 and getting 10C lower the REAL temperature?

P.S. I assume even if I change skew and see my cpu as 83C, but in reality it is 93C or 103C, the cpu will shut down and protect itself regardless of what I set skew at and see in Hwinfo, right? I'm not gonna burn up the chip by doing this as long as I don't go over 1.45v right?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> AH, thanks, I see your point. Running IBT maximum used to report 93C tctl, now it reports 10C less or 83C tctl and 63 tdie.
> I can see if it will now not shut down in IBT at 4ghz, but it still is silly even if this works because I think the REAL temp is probably
> 73C during IBT Maximum, so the offset just fakes it 10C lower. I would think faking it 20C lower would be ideal and real, but then
> again who knows, I could be burning up my chip if it is really at 93C, but having a corsair h100i and using 1.4v or so everyone
> is around 73C stress testing, 63C would be way too good for that cooler and 93C is way to bad for it. The REAL temp has to be somewhere
> between 73C and 93C, but just arbitrarily setting it to say 83C is not reality or useful I really would just like to know what my real temperature
> is. When I had the 1700 overclocked to 3.9ghz with the same voltage and Wraith cooler, I could feel the bottom of the heatsink
> and it was very hot to touch but not burning, so I knew the temperature reported was real. Well you can't touch a waterblock AIO
> and tell anything unfortunately. So everyone is just guessing at what their 1800X temperature is? I find that hard to believe. Doesn't @chew or @elmor
> know the proper offset to get the REAL temperature, or is what I am doing with 280 instead of 272 and getting 10C lower the REAL temperature?


you can keep going on the offset, 280 was just the amount that put my specific tctl idle reading at like 27c or so


----------



## hotstocks

Well I don't just want some arbitrarily lower tctl. I want the REAL tctl or cpu temp.
And not only is there those two cpu temps, but a third cpu temp from the Asus mobo which is 5C higher than tctl now,
it is at 86C where tcl old was 93C , tcl now with offset 81C. So maybe the Asus 86C is the real temp?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Well I don't just want some arbitrarily lower tctl. I want the REAL tctl or cpu temp.


I think you can do it this way. Disable sense mi skew and then whatever your Tdie shows is probably your real temp! record that and then alter the enabled sensemi skew offset to match. I may be wrong however.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> what's the alternative?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Flashing from bios. The EZ flash in bios is the normal approach. Flashback while some like to use that as the main method is an emergency approach.
> 
> Many silly things can go wrong in windows, the ez flash program there should be avoided.


Yes indeed, always avoid flashing from Windows. It can and does work, but can and does mess up as well. As Reikoji said, you can use the EZ Flash feature from within the UEFI. You can also use the flashback method, by putting your USB drive in the proper USB port - the one outlined in white, and pressing the blue button until it begins flashing. Read your manual, if you are not sure what I mean. Be patient on the second method, and wait for the blue button to stop flashing.


----------



## alucardis666

So I'm in bios recovery now since restarting and it won't detect my flash drive...


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> So I'm in bios recovery now since restarting and it won't detect my flash drive...


Last i heard this issue, a reformatting of it fixed it. But do you have your flash drive in the USB 2.0 slot with the white box around it? or, either of the USB 2.0 slots since you're in bios atm, but white box preferable.


----------



## alucardis666

Yes. I'm downloading 1002 via internet through the recovery now

Just glad I didn't brick it


----------



## hotstocks

Screw it. IBT maximum still shutting it down. I guess I'll wait till next bios that fixes and reports the real cpu temp before further overclocking. This 3 different temperatures is just plain silly.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Yes. I'm downloading 1002 via internet through the recovery now
> 
> Just glad I didn't brick it


oh. also if you are using the EZ flash from bios, it doesn't need to be specifically named or specifically on a flash drive. You can leave it on an HDD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Screw it. IBT maximum still shutting it down. I guess I'll wait till next bios that fixes and reports the real cpu temp before further overclocking. This 3 different temperatures is just plain silly.


I think it may just be an IBT thing. How high was the tctl before it shut down?

Also @Timur Born discovered in his IBT stressing that his VDDP voltage for his CPU and Dram overclock to remain stable _together_ had to be set a tad bit higher, still below 1v however.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Yes. I'm downloading 1002 via internet through the recovery now
> 
> Just glad I didn't brick it


Draws on the bios Gods for good fortune...


----------



## alucardis666

Gonna try flashing 0082 via bios now


----------



## Reikoji

I personally also always clear cmos before flashing a new bios


----------



## alucardis666

0082 now... Still can't get my Ram to do 3600, or 3400, or 3200...












Also those are not the timings I set, and Idk why it's doing 2T now instead of 1...


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Running 0082 now. Still can't get my ram to 3600... ?


LOL. I would have been amazed if got to 3600 on four sticks. You did find out just how robust the C6H really is, recovering from that borked bios flash. Lesser boards may not have. You are getting great results. Remember that AMD rated 4 DIMMS at run at 2133.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> LOL. I would have been amazed if you got to 3600 on four sticks. You did find out just how robust the C6H really is, recovering from that borked bios flash. Lesser boards may not have. You are getting great results. Remember that AMD rated 4 DIMMS at run at 2133.


Hmm not sure why this happened, lol


----------



## alucardis666

I want better... lol


----------



## robiatti

I just wanted to say thanks for all the excellent information in this thread. I am so glad I ended up with the CH6. so far

1 I have fixed my corrupted SPD on my Trident RGB's

2. Zenstates is a great tool.

3. Got my system stable with ddr4 3200 c14, I had the issue where my system would revert back to 2133 from a cold boot. setting my SOC to 1.156 cured that issue.

Can't wait to see what the next few months brings to the RYZEN table.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robiatti*
> 
> I just wanted to say thanks for all the excellent information in this thread. I am so glad I ended up with the CH6. so far
> 
> 1 I have fixed my corrupted SPD on my Trident RGB's
> 
> 2. Zenstates is a great tool.
> 
> 3. Got my system stable with ddr4 3200 c14, I had the issue where my system would revert back to 2133 from a cold boot. setting my SOC to 1.156 cured that issue.
> 
> Can't wait to see what the next few months brings to the RYZEN table.


Which Bios?


----------



## robiatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Which Bios?


Sorry forgot to mention bios v 82


----------



## alucardis666

I'd settle for 3200mhz if that's all I can do for now. But I can't even do that.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> I'd settle for 3200mhz if that's all I can do for now. But I can't even do that.


sure you can, you had it when you first set your strap to 3200 with 18 timings


----------



## alucardis666

Not good enough lol. I want the tight timings of the other kit. This should be doable


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Not good enough lol. I want the tight timings of the other kit. This should be doable


Should be, but with current memory compatibility still awating compatibilizing, its too far fetched.

Now there is apparently ONE 32gb 4 stick setup that can accomplish 3200 at cas 14, and it takes buying 2 separate 2x8gb ram kits (which isn't recommended) which are also the most expensive sets from G-skill, something I didn't even know existed until a few hours ago. They aren't even RBG either. The other 4 stick kits aren't good enough, including my own!

Just gotta hope May update makes it possible for our lesser kits.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Should be, but with current memory compatibility still awating compatibilizing, its too far fetched.
> 
> Now there is apparently ONE 32gb 4 stick setup that can accomplish 3200 at cas 14, and it takes buying 2 separate 2x8gb ram kits (which isn't recommended) which are also the most expensive sets from G-skill, something I didn't even know existed until a few hours ago. They aren't even RBG either. The other 4 stick kits aren't good enough, including my own!
> 
> Just gotta hope May update makes it possible for our lesser kits.


Lesser kit?! This is a $400 premium kit...


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Lesser kit?! This is a $400 premium kit...


thats only pricy cuz of the lights you cant even safely control yet!









My lesser kit cost $640


----------



## alucardis666

Ouch


----------



## Reikoji

Just resign to the timings of 18-16-16-38. May update is just around the corner. We shall see if that aids our lesser kits in reaching the rated timings.


----------



## alucardis666

I'll give it a shot


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> There are two issues here related to liquid cooling. The first is the damage that can occur if it leaks, which depends on the user's case location. This is sufficiently obvious that it need not be addressed in detail.
> 
> The second issue is that thermodynamics limits what non-refrigerated coolant can do. In steady state for a given CPU power level, the heat being removed from the CPU is the same with air and with coolant. In order for a liquid-cooled CPU to be slightly cooler, the heat exchanger and fans have to be more efficient transferring heat to air than the air system at the CPU is. To be more efficient requires the liquid-to-air thermal resistance be significantly lower than for the heat pipe vapor to air thermal resistance at the air cooler over the CPU. This generally requires the liquid cooler to have more fin area and more air flow velocity at the heat exchanger; something easier done away from the CPU.
> 
> Note that for the CPU to be cooler, the liquid has to be cooler, and the heat transfer to the fins at the heat exchanger will be thereby reduced, everything else being equal. Fortunately for the successful comparison of the liquid system to the air system, the heat pipe schemes in air coolers are less effective at transferring heat to the fins than radiator-style heat exchangers are in liquid-cooled systems. Thermodynamics is thus the reason for the very modest increase in temperatures shown by the large Noctua units in the chart.
> 
> Laws of thermodynamics, simplified: *You can't win; you can't break even; you can't get out of the game.*


I don't believe in a no win scenario.


----------



## Inkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Have you tried going back to using a setup P0 in bios and using Zenstates along with?
> 
> I don't know if Zenstates is doing a good job (or designed to do) of activating selected Pstates when Pstates aren't already activated and you weren't using them before using zenstates. That would be an Elmor question.


Still no luck, unfortunately. I took it all the way back to optimized defaults and went one step at a time in the bios just to get my Pstates set up, but my Vcore still refuses to drop, with or without ZenStates. Not that 1.387v is necessarily too much, but I'd love to see it at .9v when idling.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inkey*
> 
> Still no luck, unfortunately. I took it all the way back to optimized defaults and went one step at a time in the bios just to get my Pstates set up, but my Vcore still refuses to drop, with or without ZenStates. Not that 1.387v is necessarily too much, but I'd love to see it at .9v when idling.


It's easy to miss something. You could try posting your EUFI screenshots, these guys are good at spotting things.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Just resign to the timings of 18-16-16-38. May update is just around the corner. We shall see if that aids our lesser kits in reaching the rated timings.


3600 here I come


----------



## alucardis666

Good luck


----------



## alucardis666

I'm so flipping happy I could finally hit at least 3200mhz with good timings, here's hoping I can get 3600mhz to work with the next bios update though.









Thanks to all for their advice and help.


----------



## MrZoner

Posting my results:

First the hardware:


Ryzen 1800X
CH6 running the 1002 Bios
Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 cooler
4x8 G.Skill Flare X 3200 memory, 32 GB
Seasonic 650W Prime Platinum power supply
Samsung 960 Pro m.2 1TB SSD
Sapphire Nitro RX 580 (waiting on Vega...)

This is around my 15th computer, easiest build ever. Most of my problems are to the CH6's BIOS configuration being a little less than friendly. (multiplier and divider math for clock speed really?, no way to pull load an SPD profile into settings so you are left to key it all in manually etc.)

I am currently stuck at 4Ghz. 4.2 boots and 4.1 is stable until loaded with something like Intel Burn Test or Prime95, so I still have some faith 4.1ish is possible with some more time to tweak. I am not a fan of touching the BCLK so did everything but mess with that, or delve into the 'Tweakers Paradise' settings. The motherboard left to do things the 'auto' way seems to kick up the voltage of everything way too much. Get the major voltage settings set to manual ASAP, as the board will easily automatically kick the voltages of everything to rather high levels with even moderate overclocking.


Setting the DRAM voltage and boot voltage to 1.3 yields a 1.35 voltage in practice
The RAM worked at 2666 with the SPD's timings 14-14-14-34
It took a while to discover this, but the RAM works at 2933 and 3200 but timings must be relaxed to 18-18-18-38.
With my settings, voltages displayed in windows when the system is under load are: CPU 1.373v, SOC 1.113v, DRAM 1.351v, VDDP 0.959v, 1.8 PPL 1.940v
CPU temp shows as 81C under sustained load, should be off by +20C due to being an X model and the wonky temp reporting
My settings deviating from the 1002 defaults:

AI Overclock Tuner: Manual
FID: 200
DID: 10
Performance Bias: None
Memory Frequency: DDR4-3200 MHz
Core Performance Boost: Disabled
CPU Core Voltage: Manual, 1.375
CPU SOC Voltage: Manual, 1.1
DRAM Voltage: Manual, 1.3
DRAM Timing Control -> DRAM CAS# Latency : 18
DRAM Timing Control -> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay : 18
DRAM Timing Control -> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay : 18
DRAM Timing Control -> DRAM RAS# PRE Time : 18
DRAM Timing Control -> DRAM RAS# ACT Time : 38
External Digi+ Power Control -> CPU Load-line Calibration : Level 2
External Digi+ Power Control -> VRM Switching Frequency : Manual, 500
External Digi+ Power Control -> CPU Power Phase Control: Extreme
External Digi+ Power Control -> DRAM Power Phase Control: Extreme
External Digi+ Power Control -> DRAM VBoot Voltage: 1.3


----------



## alucardis666

Try bios 0082. Works a treat!


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Can you explain what you mean by tuning an XMP profile for a Ryzen system, and why you would want to do that? Your comment intrigued me.


 I think he means the SPD table has an empty column where you can save your own custom timings, frequency and voltage. So instead of putting them in manually in the bios they can be programmed into this spare profile slot. I had a quick look about what he was on about but there were too many numbers and options I know nothing about. I'm sure its easy if you read up a bit on how it all works and what data you actually need to enter, how to enter it. I think you can take your 3200MHZ ram and stick a profile that works at 3600MHZ with 1.39v or whatever for your system for example.. That overclock might be optimistic but just an example.

So after the May update I may have my 3600Mhz RAM running natively on strap (ever hopeful!) but if I can run them at 3800 or 4000 with manual timings and voltage etc I could then save those directly to the spare (extreme) XMP profile on the DRAM module. This tweaked for your build set of timings would then be selectable in bios so you dont have to re-enter manually. I could do it now for 1.35v 14,14,14,14,34 @3200 but there, are like I say, many other timing data I know nothing about.


----------



## Voodoo Jungle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> And as @Mumak said, there is likely no fix to it. If they cant fix the software to not corrupt the SPD data it for stupid reason needs to access to control the lights, then its lights out on the idea.


The only way to corrupt SPD data is to use any real-time temperature monitoring software that reads temperatures from SMBus-sensors or to read SPD with cpu-z like programs when the G.SKILL RGB Control application is running on the background. Guys from G.SKILL R&D group have implemented an extremely dangerous idea to control LED via SPD writes. User-type software must not make any changes to SPD. For example, Crucial folks developed a similar scheme to control LED on their Ballistix Tactical Tracer series, but they used SPD Read commands. That's why Crucial scheme is save.


----------



## dorbot

Here is a comparison between the database SPD data on the left and the data I copied off the 1 remaining working stick I had on the right.

Are all the red boxes in the right hand hex dump corrupted? I wonder how red the duff stick must have been.

There seem to be an awful lot of extra "FF" in the right hand dump.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Screw it. IBT maximum still shutting it down. I guess I'll wait till next bios that fixes and reports the real cpu temp before further overclocking. This 3 different temperatures is just plain silly.


Do you get a Code 8 error, or do you get a real shutdown?

When you run software like ITB there are dynamic offsets applied when load starts, these usually are +10 or +20 C shooting up straight and then either the real temp catches up or the offset temp gradually lowers a bit.

With Sense Skew disabled my 1800X does a thermal shutdown at Tctl 115 C. It does soft throttling (down to x30) at Tctl 95 C including offsets and hard throttling at Tctl 95 C (x5.5) once the real temp catches up. Once it reaches hard throttling temps Tctl climbs over 95 C (there can be spikes over 95 C before that, but usually they decrease back to 95 C).

CH6 temp is only useful for fan-control. It's either Tctl + 5 C or Socket + 30 C, whatever is lower at a given moment.

Speaking of socket temps: when the socket sensor crawls towards 80 C then you are short of a thermal shutdown. That is, unless you are using Sense Skew which not only will prohibit hard throttling to happen, but will also cause a Code 8 crash before thermal shutdown happens (due to overheating).


----------



## Blumondae

Reporting back after more testing on BIOS 0083.

Hardware:

Ryzen R7 1700
2*8GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB F4-3200C16D-GTZR (Hynix Ram)
Overclocking:

R7 1700 @ 3.95 GHz with 1.425 V LLC auto (drop to 1.375 under load) or 1.375 LLC 3.
Hynix ram @ 3200 (3200 strap), with its rated timings (16-18-18-18-38-2T). 1.4V required (1.35V boots but not stable in windows).
ProcODT 60 ohm (helps with boot, doesn't affect stability in windows since it was also stable with 53.3 ohm).
Problems:

Cold boot issues when power cord unplugged or ErP enbabled (due to problem [2]).
Aura leds are always on even when option to enable for S3, S4 and S5 is set to "off"
Because of [2] I have to enable ErP to disable the leds when computer is off, which creates [1]
Cold boot issue details:
First let me state that this doesn't occur when ErP is disabled or if I don't switch off the power supply (everything boots quickly as expected at 3200 with the Hynix ram, even in the morning when the computer is "cold"). Because of the PCH and IO leds not turning off (even if specified in BIOS), I have to enable ErP and this is where troubles start: when booting, the PC ALWAYS goes through ram training no matter the value of ProcODT. However with ProcODT set to 60 ohm it (until now) always trains successfully, whereas with other values it can fail training and I have to re-enter the bios to then boot at 3200.

Hope that helps.
Cheers


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voodoo Jungle*
> 
> The only way to corrupt SPD data is to use any real-time temperature monitoring software that reads temperatures from SMBus-sensors or to read SPD with cpu-z like programs when the G.SKILL RGB Control application is running on the background. Guys from G.SKILL R&D group have implemented an extremely dangerous idea to control LED via SPD writes. User-type software must not make any changes to SPD. For example, Crucial folks developed a similar scheme to control LED on their Ballistix Tactical Tracer series, but they used SPD Read commands. That's why Crucial scheme is save.


I don't have Trident Z RGB. Things like that don't appeal to me.

But I am grateful people like Mumak and yourself are about to provide information / SW for "us" to be better in the know. In the past I have donated to Mumak via his site as way of thanks for support, his freeware app is invaluable to me. If I had Trident Z RGB RAM I would have no qualms on purchasing your SW to save myself from hassle of RMA.

But it is also saving G.Skill from providing end user support on the matter, which in essence they should feel the "bite". It's a shame they can't even state what is the issue if someone asks them, case and point this video. Even after mentioning @GSKILL SUPPORT in this linked post there has been no response so far. Considering the cost of these kits real poor showing IMO.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Do you get a Code 8 error, or do you get a real shutdown?
> 
> When you run software like ITB there are dynamic offsets applied when load starts, these usually are +10 or +20 C shooting up straight and then either the real temp catches up or the offset temp gradually lowers a bit.
> 
> With Sense Skew disabled my 1800X does a thermal shutdown at Tctl 115 C. It does soft throttling (down to x30) at Tctl 95 C including offsets and hard throttling at Tctl 95 C (x5.5) once the real temp catches up. Once it reaches hard throttling temps Tctl climbs over 95 C (there can be spikes over 95 C before that, but usually they decrease back to 95 C).
> 
> CH6 temp is only useful for fan-control. It's either Tctl + 5 C or Socket + 30 C, whatever is lower at a given moment.
> 
> Speaking of socket temps: when the socket sensor crawls towards 80 C then you are short of a thermal shutdown. That is, unless you are using Sense Skew which not only will prohibit hard throttling to happen, but will also cause a Code 8 crash before thermal shutdown happens (due to overheating).


And pretty sure thats how it should be. AMD has said that it will start throttling at 95°C, and the fact that you're seeing it at just that proves the point.


----------



## Voodoo Jungle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Can you explain what you mean by tuning an XMP profile for a Ryzen system, and why you would want to do that? Your comment intrigued me.


If you have a personal license for Thaiphoon Burner software you can obtain a free copy of the Business Professional version which allows you to apply changes to XMP profiles made with XMP Enhancer.

http://rgho.st/6rDJM4TW8.view

It's a very easy to use editor. You can create your own XMP profiles or tune them for your Ryzen system.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Also @Timur Born discovered in his IBT stressing that his VDDP voltage for his CPU and Dram overclock to remain stable _together_ had to be set a tad bit higher, still below 1v however.


For my 4.0 GHz + 3300-CL14 overclock I am currently using:

Vcore: Offset +0.075 V, P0 VID 20 (1.35 V)
VddSOC: 0.96 (jumps to 0.96something or maybe 0.97, I cannot look into BIOS atm)
VddDDP: 0.96
PLL: Auto (1.8 V)
DRAM: 1.36 V

The OC runs stable using SOC and DDP 0.95/0.945 V and DRAM 1.35 V, but I ran into troubles with keeping P-state OC settings over a reboot, so I am currently testing which voltage is responsible for that. With the above settings I can even cold boot (power off via PSU).


----------



## Maxcielle

I have the supremacy evo cpu block. Read that the Supremacy rubber gasket causes trouble. What should i do? Don't use gaskets?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> And pretty sure thats how it should be. AMD has said that it will start throttling at 95°C, and the fact that you're seeing it at just that proves the point.


The important part is that it starts throttling at Tctl = 95 C. That means that Sense Skew - which skews Tctl - keeps the CPU from throttling, both soft and hard, and even keeps it from thermal shutdown.

The soft throttling part isn't necessarily a bad thing, because Tctl = 95 C can too easily be reached with all the dynamic offset spikes happening.

It's also worth underlining that certain load will cause a stock (non OC mode) CPU to throttle even at low temps.


----------



## Timur Born

Let me repost an image that demonstrates throttling (down to x5.5) at Tctl = 95 C when the AIO pump is disabled. Look at the first (Tctl) and last graph (Core ratio) in this image.



Don't get confused by the x22 ratio. This is because I used the Power Safer profile and only had part of the cores active for some of the test.

Edit: Whoever read this post before I edited it, forget the first edits. I was confused by my own graphs (did them two weeks ago).


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> I have the supremacy evo cpu block. Read that the Supremacy rubber gasket causes trouble. What should i do? Don't use gaskets?


You pretty much have to. Best solution is to use the center portion only and use the am4 stock white plastic tape right onto the gasket and make sure that the rubber doesnt touch the mobo but the tape does. Its what i have done to mine, you can also just remove the center portion and use the exterior trim. Not using the rubber at all will cause very very poor pressure of the mounting block, the screws will bottom out without the rubber.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> The important part is that it starts throttling at Tctl = 95 C. That means that Sense Skew - which skews Tctl - keeps the CPU from throttling, both soft and hard, and even keeps it from thermal shutdown.
> 
> The soft throttling part isn't necessarily a bad thing, because Tctl = 95 C can too easily be reached with all the dynamic offset spikes happening.
> 
> It's also worth underlining that certain load will cause a stock (non OC mode) CPU to throttle even at low temps.


Oh i believe it, and people using IBT to test for stability, the voltages aren't even being reported correctly (as far as we know its still a bit off, theres 3 dif ones in hwinfo64) and people are using stress tests that spike the voltage lol.

For me my tctl on BOTH the Aorus 5 and Crosshair VI was correct, idling at 27°C with a water temp of 22°C right now (can go lower on idle i got chrome open though) and under realbench reaches around 50°C with a water temp around 28°C.

My idle temp in ultrawide goodness.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Do you get a Code 8 error, or do you get a real shutdown?
> 
> When you run software like ITB there are dynamic offsets applied when load starts, these usually are +10 or +20 C shooting up straight and then either the real temp catches up or the offset temp gradually lowers a bit.
> 
> With Sense Skew disabled my 1800X does a thermal shutdown at Tctl 115 C. It does soft throttling (down to x30) at Tctl 95 C including offsets and hard throttling at Tctl 95 C (x5.5) once the real temp catches up. Once it reaches hard throttling temps Tctl climbs over 95 C (there can be spikes over 95 C before that, but usually they decrease back to 95 C).
> 
> CH6 temp is only useful for fan-control. It's either Tctl + 5 C or Socket + 30 C, whatever is lower at a given moment.
> 
> Speaking of socket temps: when the socket sensor crawls towards 80 C then you are short of a thermal shutdown. That is, unless you are using Sense Skew which not only will prohibit hard throttling to happen, but will also cause a Code 8 crash before thermal shutdown happens (due to overheating).


I have been using sense skew enabled or auto and IBT does code 8 after 3-30 minutes when temp gets to 73/93C area so I thought it was thermal shut down since AMD says 70C is thermal shut down and both tdie and tctl are over 70C in IBT when this happens. But are you saying for an 1800X at 4ghz I should DISABLE Sense Skew? Is that my problem?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I have been using sense skew enabled or auto and IBT does code 8 after 3-30 minutes when temp gets to 73/93C area so I thought it was thermal shut down since AMD says 70C is thermal shut down and both tdie and tctl are over 70C in IBT when this happens. But are you saying for an 1800X at 4ghz I should DISABLE Sense Skew? Is that my problem?


If your idle temps are above 40°C yea you should disable it, the crosshair on auto does that for me already so not sure why yours doesn't. And btw code 8 can be a number of things, the least likely being a thermal shutdown. I get a code 8 when afterburner crashes on launch, at 28°C so its not a thermal shutdown haha.


----------



## hotstocks

Well I am assuming you mean tdie temps at idle, and they range between 30C and 45C depending what background processes are going. So I should disable sense skew in bios to be able to overclock to 4ghz without thermal shut downs? But will the cpu still throttle or shut down at 40X100=4ghz fixed bclk/multiplier if the cpu gets dangerously hot? Will it throttle? Or if water pump goes, will it shut off cpu? Just wondering if disabling sense skew is risky to my chip or what it actually does versus it being enabled. Thanks


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Well I am assuming you mean tdie temps at idle, and they range between 30C and 45C depending what background processes are going. So I should disable sense skew in bios to be able to overclock to 4ghz without thermal shut downs? But will the cpu still throttle or shut down at 40X100=4ghz fixed bclk/multiplier if the cpu gets dangerously hot? Will it throttle? Or if water pump goes, will it shut off cpu? Just wondering if disabling sense skew is risky to my chip or what it actually does versus it being enabled. Thanks


Tdie isnt a really sensor stop looking at it, i mean tctl temps at complete idle is what you should be looking at. Then youll know whether to mess with it.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Anyone running Ryzen with Hynix DBL-Sided? I have an old kit of DDR4 2666 Hynix that did C13-14-14 at 1.315V. ( 8x8GB on X99 ). Been having some bizzare stability issues even with running it at 2666 C15 flat 1.315V...


Hynix, dual rank, quad dimms is probably the worst case scenario at present IMO.
Quote:


> If DRAM Ratio is 2666 or higher TCL will be rounded to nearest even higher number (i.e. TCL=15 → 16)


I would try using two dimms and see where you get with some manual timings, go for an even CAS, rest of the timings we have access to can be odd. Then try four and see how it goes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Safetytrousers*
> 
> New chipset driver package (mainly about more reliable installation of balanced power plan it seems):
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/04/26/new-amd-ryzen-chipset-drivers-now-available


Drivers no change between past. The included Ryzen Power Plan knocks out processor states in Power Plan for modification. Luckily I had the sense to image/create restore point prior to testing install and reverted back. Installing the Ryzen Power Plan on it's own does not have this effect, it used to be at the bottom of this page and has been removed







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inkey*
> 
> I've been made aware of an issue on a friend's new build (CH VI, Ryzen 5, etc) that I'm hoping someone in this community can help figure out.
> 
> I can't seem to find the Min/Max Processor States (%) in any of the power plans in Windows 10. I've been searching for an answer, but haven't come up with anything solid. Can't set up Pstates properly if Windows won't allow minimum % adjustments.
> 
> Bios is currently reset to optimized defaults.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


See above.

I know if you use control panel to "change" AMD Software you can pick remove Ryzen Power Plan, it may then give you back min/max CPU states in Power Plan in other plans. I have copy of Ryzen Power Plan on it's own, I will attach to a OP in my thread in sig. There is also a method in OP on manually installing the Ryzen Power Plan which I tested as well and min/max CPU state was there for me.

Personally I didn't like the Ryzen Power Plan from my test cases (see thread), so I went Balanced with 50% Core Parking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> Any way to make the BIOS boot faster? With my previous two Z170 it took arround 3-5 second to post, now with this board it's 22 f**** seconds just for the post and 28 in total.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> Yeah, fast boot is enable.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

That IMO is as fast as Ryzen boots. You have 1x mobo boot loop, some have more







.

It may improve but I doubt it. Intel X99 also takes a while from what I have read on the ROG forum, etc. Comparing Z270/Z170/Z97 to Ryzen different kettle of fish IMO. As "Sleep" works for me I use that, instant "go to" desktop, power usage for complete rig inc screen is ~5.0W on wall meter in "Sleep" vs ~4.0W on shutdown with mains active to rig inc screen.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You pretty much have to. Best solution is to use the center portion only and use the am4 stock white plastic tape right onto the gasket and make sure that the rubber doesnt touch the mobo but the tape does. Its what i have done to mine, you can also just remove the center portion and use the exterior trim. Not using the rubber at all will cause very very poor pressure of the mounting block, the screws will bottom out without the rubber.


I have put the white tape on the bottom but one of the rubber feet (intel socket) gets in contact with some pins.
Also should i use the white plastic gasket on the top?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> I have put the white tape on the bottom but one of the rubber feet (intel socket) gets in contact with some pins.
> Also should i use the white plastic gasket on the top?


Nope thats right. You can trim those if you want but i dont think those joints/pins are going to cause issues. Trimming it won't affect anything so if youd like to you can. Im only using the center portion and it works just fine.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Nope thats right. You can trim those if you want but i dont think those joints/pins are going to cause issues. Trimming it won't affect anything so if youd like to you can. Im only using the center portion and it works just fine.


Thank you









This is just temporary as I have just ordered the EK-FB ASUS C6H RGB Monoblock - Nickel








I have GAS! Gear Acquisition Syndrome


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just temporary as I have just ordered the EK-FB ASUS C6H RGB Monoblock - Nickel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have GAS! Gear Acquisition Syndrome


I would as well i just don't feel like talking off my mobo for a 3rd time and a second build. My VRMs dont get too hot anyways i still have PLENTY of thermal headroom so I'm not worried. Plus it will definitely heat up the water even more so its fine so far.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I would as well i just don't feel like talking off my mobo for a 3rd time and a second build. My VRMs dont get too hot anyways i still have PLENTY of thermal headroom so I'm not worried. Plus it will definitely heat up the water even more so its fine so far.


Yeah it's the first time I go for a monoblock, but I still have lots of headroom, using two 360 rads just for the cpu.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrZoner*
> 
> Posting my results:
> 
> ...
> 
> Setting the DRAM voltage and boot voltage to 1.3 yields a 1.35 voltage in practice
> The RAM worked at 2666 with the SPD's timings 14-14-14-34
> It took a while to discover this, but the RAM works at 2933 and 3200 but timings must be relaxed to 18-18-18-38.
> With my settings, voltages displayed in windows when the system is under load are: CPU 1.373v, SOC 1.113v, DRAM 1.351v, VDDP 0.959v, *1.8 PPL 1.940v*
> CPU temp shows as 81C under sustained load, should be off by +20C due to being an X model and the wonky temp reporting
> ...


I have read here somewhere that the calibration of the CPU temperature sensor diodes (and perhaps also the board sensors) changes if V_PPL is changed from 1.8V. If so, then your actual CPU temperature may be difficult to know. I haven't yet seen anyone address the question of what this might do to affect safe shutdown in the CPU. But then, we are only 11850 posts into this morass, so perhaps in the fullness of time we will find out.

Retroactive Edit: PLL V affects calibration with Sense MI Skew enabled, but not when disabled. Hence it may not be a bias voltage for the sensor diodes.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> Yeah it's the first time I go for a monoblock, but I still have lots of headroom, using two 360 rads just for the cpu.


Yea thats plenty for a cpu only, I have a 240 and 360 for cpu/gpu and even that gives me fantastic gpu temps.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> For me my tctl on BOTH the Aorus 5 and Crosshair VI was correct, idling at 27°C with a water temp of 22°C right now (can go lower on idle i got chrome open though) and under realbench reaches around 50°C with a water temp around 28°C.


Problem with Sense Skew is not idle temps, but load temps. Sense Skew is not a straight offset, but some kind of curve being applied. I made my CPU crash Code 8 due to overheating at real temperatures that should cause a thermal shutdown, all the while skewed Tctl read a measly 66 C (should have been over 110 C).


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I have been using sense skew enabled or auto and IBT does code 8 after 3-30 minutes when temp gets to 73/93C area so I thought it was thermal shut down since AMD says 70C is thermal shut down and both tdie and tctl are over 70C in IBT when this happens. But are you saying for an 1800X at 4ghz I should DISABLE Sense Skew? Is that my problem?


What I'm saying is that you got a Code 8 and we do not know if it's due to temps or other things.









What does your Socket temp read in these situations? Is it over 70 - 75 C? Well cooled it should stay lower than 60 C while running ITB AVX (currently running just that at 49 C socket temp).

You can disable Sense Skew to get a better feel for real CPU temps, except for those dreaded dynamic offsets that happen on top of the fixed one. I didn't check yet if Ryzen does hard throttling (to x5.5) in OC mode before thermal shutdown, or I just forgot the results. Will check again and report back.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> That IMO is as fast as Ryzen boots. You have 1x mobo boot loop, some have more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I had the highest number of boot loops using Flare X dimms, go figure. Do people only enable fast boot, or do they also change boot logo/screen timeout along with it? The default boot logo timeout is 3 s and the default boot screen timeout is 5 s, so you may want to change that, too.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Problem with Sense Skew is not idle temps, but load temps. Sense Skew is not a straight offset, but some kind of curve being applied. I made my CPU crash Code 8 due to overheating at real temperatures that should cause a thermal shutdown, all the while skewed Tctl read a measly 66 C (should have been over 110 C).


For me all the way up until 50°C tctl my tdie shows 30°C so up till then its a 20°C offset for my case.


----------



## Timur Born

Elmor wrote that AMD does not allow a straight offset. No idea if this means "as in prohibits" or as in "technically impossible".

And Tdie is just Tctl - 20 in HWinfo, has nothing to do with Sense Skew and is *not* a sensor.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voodoo Jungle*
> 
> If you have a personal license for Thaiphoon Burner software you can obtain a free copy of the Business Professional version which allows you to apply changes to XMP profiles made with XMP Enhancer.
> 
> http://rgho.st/6rDJM4TW8.view
> 
> It's a very easy to use editor. You can create your own XMP profiles or tune them for your Ryzen system.


Oh I understood that I needed the professional version to write to an SPD, my question was more a general one of why it might be an advantageous or desirable thing to do beyond fixing a corrupted SPD. I think dorbot gave a good answer to this;
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I think he means the SPD table has an empty column where you can save your own custom timings, frequency and voltage. So instead of putting them in manually in the bios they can be programmed into this spare profile slot. I had a quick look about what he was on about but there were too many numbers and options I know nothing about. I'm sure its easy if you read up a bit on how it all works and what data you actually need to enter, how to enter it. I think you can take your 3200MHZ ram and stick a profile that works at 3600MHZ with 1.39v or whatever for your system for example.. That overclock might be optimistic but just an example.
> 
> So after the May update I may have my 3600Mhz RAM running natively on strap (ever hopeful!) but if I can run them at 3800 or 4000 with manual timings and voltage etc I could then save those directly to the spare (extreme) XMP profile on the DRAM module. This tweaked for your build set of timings would then be selectable in bios so you dont have to re-enter manually. I could do it now for 1.35v 14,14,14,14,34 @3200 but there, are like I say, many other timing data I know nothing about.


Thanks for the info, it is sort of what I assumed, but was not sure, the business of writing to an SPD is a new topic for me.


----------



## Timur Born

I just had a failed reboot again, after several successful ones (including cold boot). What was different? This time I rebooted right after stopping a IBT AVX run, which means that temps were still higher than normal.

It's possible that higher RAM temps combined with lower DRAM voltage are the source of the reboot training failures. It should be possible to reproduce this.

Currently I am testing BLCK higher than 103.2 using higher DRAM temp, though. So this will have to wait until later.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Elmor wrote that AMD does not allow a straight offset. No idea if this means "as in prohibits" or as in "technically impossible".
> 
> And Tdie is just Tctl - 20 in HWinfo, has nothing to do with Sense Skew and is *not* a sensor.


Oh i know that, i have that deleted i dont pay attention to it. I even use tctl in RTSS when in games so tdie for me is useless anyways. Tctl has always worked right for me with 902/1002 so hoping the next official BIOS it works the same.


----------



## alt-echi

Darn, had my fingers crossed that 0083 would stop my motherboard connected fans from fluctuating in speed (The sound of it changing really grinds my gears)

Other than that no issues with 0083.

I'm going to try and increase my RAM Speeds. Got Corsair LPX's, so let's see how they go


----------



## elmor

Hey guys, haven't been able to keep updated with this thread for a few days. Will try to go through it later this week. Ideally you'll report verified issues using the form linked in OP. Anyhow, here's the latest beta BIOS 1106. It's similar to 0081 (AGESA 1004a) but adds a couple of bug fixes like CHAFan 3 not being adjustable.

edit: Sub-par BIOS removed.


----------



## gupsterg

So this doesn't do the Asus EC flash / 90MHz ref clock thing? PState 0 VID increase work?

cheers







.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Hey guys, haven't been able to keep updated with this thread for a few days. Will try to go through it later this week. Ideally you'll report verified issues using the form linked in OP. Anyhow, here's the latest beta BIOS 1106. It's similar to 0081 (AGESA 1004a) but adds a couple of bug fixes like CHAFan 3 not being adjustable.


Does it have the 003 90mhz bclk fix in it as well or thats still being tested? I'm still waiting for an official one so even small bugs are ironed out. I can boot at 3200mhz with a reset button hit then its fine until i cold boot again.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Problem with Sense Skew is not idle temps, but load temps. Sense Skew is not a straight offset, but some kind of curve being applied. I made my CPU crash Code 8 due to overheating at real temperatures that should cause a thermal shutdown, all the while skewed Tctl read a measly 66 C (should have been over 110 C).


Hrm so is there still not a real way to adjust for the x series offset to tctl for both load and idle temps? Do we just have to wait until AMD caves and removes it in one of their AGESA updates?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Hrm so is there still not a real way to adjust for the x series offset to tctl for both load and idle temps? Do we just have to wait until AMD caves and removes it in one of their AGESA updates?


Thats not the issue, it can be done on a BIOS level as well. As I've stated for me on BIOS 1002 my temps are correct under tctl, idles at 28°C reaches 50°C under realbench load with a water temp of 28°C, considering my gpu at 215w reaches 40°C and i have a restrictive gpu block my cpu should run hotter and does.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> So this doesn't do the Asus EC flash / 90MHz ref clock thing? PState 0 VID increase work?
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Does it have the 003 90mhz bclk fix in it as well or thats still being tested? I'm still waiting for an official one so even small bugs are ironed out. I can boot at 3200mhz with a reset button hit then its fine until i cold boot again.


No this does not have the attempted cold boot workaround.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Thats not the issue, it can be done on a BIOS level as well. As I've stated for me on BIOS 1002 my temps are correct under tctl, idles at 28°C reaches 50°C under realbench load with a water temp of 28°C, considering my gpu at 215w reaches 40°C and i have a restrictive gpu block my cpu should run hotter and does.


aren't you using a 1700 tho?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> No this does not have the attempted cold boot workaround.


Ah ok, I'm hoping the next official one does, if not i can try it with prodct. I'm still on 1002 because its completely stable at 3.8 2933 with zero issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> aren't you using a 1700 tho?


Nope 1700x x38 1.199v under load.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Ah ok, I'm hoping the next official one does, if not i can try it with prodct. I'm still on 1002 because its completely stable at 3.8 2933 with zero issues.
> Nope 1700x x38 1.199v under load.


Did you ever have to adjust your sense mi offset to get it to show that or do you just leave it disabled and it shows that?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Did you ever have to adjust your sense mi offset to get it to show that or do you just leave it disabled and it shows that?


i have it set to Auto everything i have not messed with any setting. All i have touched is multiplier, offset, ram timings, bclk 100, dram/dramboot 1.35, soc 1.15, pcie gen3, and im pretty sure thats it. 902 reported correctly and 1002 does as well. Not tried the new beta/test BIOSes so not sure if that changed.

But from reading the first page.

"Temperature readings (fixed in 1001 and 0038)"


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Screw it. IBT maximum still shutting it down. I guess I'll wait till next bios that fixes and reports the real cpu temp before further overclocking. This 3 different temperatures is just plain silly.


You had previously mentioned that your water temps are 41° which may or may not be bad depending on your ambient temps (e.g. HOT). When you mess with skew, you also mess with the throttle and shut down points so they dont work as intended. I firmly believe that your actual temps are higher than you think even though you believe they're in the 70s (AIO isnt going to produce those kinds of CPU temps with the water above 40° in my opinion). CPU stability does suffer at higher overclocks with higher temps so that could be another issue preventing you from getting a stable OC at 4ghz (provided your CPU is even capable of doing so).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I have read here somewhere that the calibration of the CPU temperature sensor diodes (and perhaps also the board sensors) changes if V_PPL is changed from 1.8V. If so, then your actual CPU temperature may be difficult to know. I haven't yet seen anyone address the question of what this might do to affect safe shutdown in the CPU. But then, we are only 11850 posts into this morass, so perhaps in the fullness of time we will find out.


I have SenseMi Skew disabled (1700) and I haven't noticed any changes to max temps that I can contribute directly to it (PLL ranging from 1.8 all the way up to 1.92). During my testing yesterday, I had max temps of 80-84.x; while doing these tests, the ambient temps in my room were increasing (got fairly warm here yesterday) as well so I cant contribute the changes directly to PLL. It may have been responsible for some of the difference but the changes were minor enough that I would consider them inconsequential at best in the range I tested. These max temps were observed during IBT (maximum setting) runs while I was doing stability testing. I wasn't paying attention to idle temps so I have no input in that regard.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> i have it set to Auto everything i have not messed with any setting. All i have touched is multiplier, offset, ram timings, bclk 100, dram/dramboot 1.35, soc 1.15, pcie gen3, and im pretty sure thats it. 902 reported correctly and 1002 does as well. Not tried the new beta/test BIOSes so not sure if that changed.
> 
> But from reading the first page.
> 
> "Temperature readings (fixed in 1001 and 0038)"


it does say that correct, but in my case leaving the skew and offsets on auto until I started ajusting the offset manually I was 10c higher than you idling, and this is with downclocking.

It was probably already said somewhere but i dont think the default offset has the same effect for all. Then again, is your PLL voltage below 1.8?.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> You had previously mentioned that your water temps are 41° which may or may not be bad depending on your ambient temps (e.g. HOT). When you mess with skew, you also mess with the throttle and shut down points so they dont work as intended. I firmly believe that your actual temps are higher than you think even though you believe they're in the 70s (AIO isnt going to produce those kinds of CPU temps with the water above 40° in my opinion). CPU stability does suffer at higher overclocks with higher temps so that could be another issue preventing you from getting a stable OC at 4ghz (provided your CPU is even capable of doing so).
> I have SenseMi Skew disabled (1700) and I haven't noticed any changes to max temps that I can contribute directly to it (PLL ranging from 1.8 all the way up to 1.92). During my testing yesterday, I had max temps of 80-84.x; while doing these tests, the ambient temps in my room were increasing (got fairly warm here yesterday) as well so I cant contribute the changes directly to PLL. It may have been responsible for some of the difference but the changes were minor enough that I would consider them inconsequential at best in the range I tested. These max temps were observed during IBT (maximum setting) runs while I was doing stability testing. I wasn't paying attention to idle temps so I have no input in that regard.


Its true that, possibly while sense mi skew is enabled, changing PLL voltage will change what tctl reads. I put it at 1.7 and tctl plumeted to 12c or so.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> it does say that correct, but in my case leaving the skew and offsets on auto until I started ajusting the offset manually I was 10c higher than you idling, and this is with downclocking.
> 
> It was probably already said somewhere but i dont think the default offset has the same effect for all.


From everything I've read in this regard, auto works the same for all "x" CPUs and disabled works the same for all non-x CPUs. This doesn't imply that I have any idea what the temperatures really are...


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> it does say that correct, but in my case leaving the skew and offsets on auto until I started ajusting the offset manually I was 10c higher than you idling, and this is with downclocking.
> 
> It was probably already said somewhere but i dont think the default offset has the same effect for all. Then again, is your PLL voltage below 1.8?.


I have not changed my pll and don't see a need to either. I think it shows up in the bios as 1.792 or something like that. If it affects temp readings im not changing it, its on auto as well thats the reading i got.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> From everything I've read in this regard, auto works the same for all "x" CPUs and disabled works the same for all non-x CPUs. This doesn't imply that I have any idea what the temperatures really are...


It seems like its down to the individual cpu/bios more then anything. Some people raiding ram boot voltage helps, for others it makes zero difference (i can boot at 3200mhz regardless of boot voltage, soc made all the difference)


----------



## Reikoji

1.7 PLL voltage result









Well allz i know is, I didn't believe 38c idle + downclock when my water is 21c and my ambient is about the same. So further adjusting the offset changed that for me.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Hey guys, haven't been able to keep updated with this thread for a few days. Will try to go through it later this week. Ideally you'll report verified issues using the form linked in OP. Anyhow, here's the latest beta BIOS 1106. It's similar to 0081 (AGESA 1004a) but adds a couple of bug fixes like CHAFan 3 not being adjustable.


Is 1106 a 1T or 2T BIOS?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I have not changed my pll and don't see a need to either. I think it shows up in the bios as 1.792 or something like that. If it affects temp readings im not changing it, its on auto as well thats the reading i got.
> It seems like its down to the individual cpu/bios more then anything. Some people raiding ram boot voltage helps, for others it makes zero difference (i can boot at 3200mhz regardless of boot voltage, soc made all the difference)


I should have added more detail; this was in regard to SenseMi Skew "auto" or "disabled" being set.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> 
> 
> 1.7 PLL voltage result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well allz i know is, I didn't believe 38c idle + downclock when my water is 21c and my ambient is about the same. So further adjusting the offset changed that for me.


Yea seems like PLL should just be left at 1.8 either on auto or manually. Thats where mine is and idles temps are the same as my gpu and same as my 4690k on the same loop. I'm gonna go by that as my benchmark lol. Ive heard that even changing PLL above 1.8 reduces temps as well but who really knows anymore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I should have added more detail; this was in regard to SenseMi Skew "auto" or "disabled" being set.


So PLL in conjunction with disabling miskew or changing the offset changes temps? If so that's just idiotic haha.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea seems like PLL should just be left at 1.8 either on auto or manually. Thats where mine is and idles temps are the same as my gpu and same as my 4690k on the same loop. I'm gonna go by that as my benchmark lol. Ive heard that even changing PLL above 1.8 reduces temps as well but who really knows anymore.
> So PLL in conjunction with disabling miskew or changing the offset changes temps? If so that's just idiotic haha.


icreasing the pll voltage increases the temp reading (not actual). I only found this out because back when i was doing standard OC, leaving 1.8 PLL voltage on auto resulted in 2v, and that brought me up to 43c idle.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea seems like PLL should just be left at 1.8 either on auto or manually. Thats where mine is and idles temps are the same as my gpu and same as my 4690k on the same loop. I'm gonna go by that as my benchmark lol. Ive heard that even changing PLL above 1.8 reduces temps as well but who really knows anymore.
> So PLL in conjunction with disabling miskew or changing the offset changes temps? If so that's just idiotic haha.


How did this happen LOL? Auto for X CPUs and Disabled for the 1700 should be the correct settings for everyone, I've seen nothing to suggest this isn't how you want that set in BIOS. As for PLL, while it may affect idle (I didn't pay any attention to idle temps while testing yesterday), max temps look to be correct or within a very small margin of error with a positive offset (e.g. above 1.8 all the way up to 1.92 where I left off in testing). These two comments weren't intended to be linked in any manner, my bad on that LOL.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> icreasing the pll voltage increases the temp reading (not actual). I only found this out because back when i was doing standard OC, leaving 1.8 PLL voltage on auto resulted in 2v, and that brought me up to 43c idle.


All over the place, i read someone that changed PLL above 1.8 and had lower temps haha. I'm guessing changing PLL and not changing miskew offset will mess with temps even further, its insane. I think we need a chart for the offset for those changing PLL so they can't have reliable temps, unless changing PLL actually raises core temps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> How did this happen LOL? Auto for X CPUs and Disabled for the 1700 should be the correct settings for everyone, I've seen nothing to suggest this isn't how you want that set in BIOS. As for PLL, while it may affect idle (I didn't pay any attention to idle temps while testing yesterday), max temps look to be correct or within a very small margin of error with a positive offset (e.g. above 1.8 all the way up to 1.92 where I left off in testing). These two comments weren't intended to be linked in any manner, my bad on that LOL.


I may have read that wrong. If under load PLL makes no difference then i really wouldn't worry about it, youll just have really off idle temps.

I have my 1700X set to auto on both 902/1002 and my Aorus 5 after a BIOS update showed the correct temps (as far as i know you can't adjust anything remotely close in their as you can the ch6).


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> All over the place, i read someone that changed PLL above 1.8 and had lower temps haha. I'm guessing changing PLL and not changing miskew offset will mess with temps even further, its insane. I think we need a chart for the offset for those changing PLL so they can't have reliable temps, unless changing PLL actually raises core temps.
> I may have read that wrong. If under load PLL makes no difference then i really wouldn't worry about it, youll just have really off idle temps.
> 
> I have my 1700X set to auto on both 902/1002 and my Aorus 5 after a BIOS update showed the correct temps (as far as i know you can't adjust anything remotely close in their as you can the ch6).


im about to check that right now.

hah... any increase in PLL for me destroys my sensemi skew aparently. just put it at 1.9 and idle shot up to 41c, from 27c.

using CPU-Z Stress CPU, load temp went from 51c to 68c

1.95 PLL = 43c idle, 70c load.

1.75 PLL = 7c idle, 28c load.

Well it doesnt exactly destroy sensemi skew/offset, but have to further increase offset if pll voltage increases, and possible vice versa for pll voltage decreases.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> All over the place, i read someone that changed PLL above 1.8 and had lower temps haha. I'm guessing changing PLL and not changing miskew offset will mess with temps even further, its insane. I think we need a chart for the offset for those changing PLL so they can't have reliable temps, unless changing PLL actually raises core temps.
> I may have read that wrong. If under load PLL makes no difference then i really wouldn't worry about it, youll just have really off idle temps.
> 
> I have my 1700X set to auto on both 902/1002 and my Aorus 5 after a BIOS update showed the correct temps (as far as i know you can't adjust anything remotely close in their as you can the ch6).


If they were way off, I would have noticed that but they were fairly typical. As to your comment about not seeing a reason to adjust PLL; it does indeed make a difference. I started messing with it over the past week and it does indeed help with stability when using a BCLK. I wasnt able to get my memory overclock of 3500 and CPU overclocks (just under 3.9) stable until I brought it up to 1.92. My point being, there does appear to be a need, you just may not require it for your current settings.

While I havent tried a negative offset like Reikoji for PLL, my results do not have the large delta shown in his image (a couple degrees at best in my case). It is possible there is something happening with SenseMi Skew "auto" and PLL offsets since I'm on "disabled" and dont have a significant (or any) delta with regard to temps.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> im about to check that right now.
> 
> hah... any increase in PLL for me destroys my sensemi skew aparently. just put it at 1.9 and idle shot up to 41c, from 27c.
> 
> using CPU-Z Stress CPU, load temp went from 51c to 68c
> 
> 1.95 PLL = 43c idle, 70c load.
> 
> 1.75 PLL = 7c idle, 28c load.
> 
> Well it doesnt exactly destroy sensemi skew/offset, but have to further increase offset if pll voltage increases, and possible vice versa for pll voltage decreases.


Can you try with SenseMi disabled? I'm not home so I cant test it out.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Can you try with SenseMi disabled? I'm not home so I cant test it out.


Yea that result is a HUGE increase Jesus lol. I don't plan on doing much bclk OCing (its set to 100 right now, got sick of seeing 3788 cpu speed haha) My memory can boot fine at 3200 with straps its just not the most reliable (needs a quick reset to get past training every time).

Seems like PLL does have to be changed if its enabled. I'm sure disabled would skew it as well just not as badly.

P.S. Im curious if hes reading tctl temps or mobo cpu temps.


----------



## Reikoji

Sense MI Scew disabled, and since my set offset of 279 does nothing now, 43c idle. 1.8v pll.

1.85v pll, no change still 43c idle, 70c load.

1.75v pll, still no change 43c idle, 70c load.

1.95v pll. . . . 43c idle.

Seems to be a sense MI thing.

Either way 43c is obviously wrong in my case







back to enabled for me.


----------



## gupsterg

If Sense MI Skew disabled, offset can not apply.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> So this doesn't do the Asus EC flash / 90MHz ref clock thing? PState 0 VID increase work?
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Does it have the 003 90mhz bclk fix in it as well or thats still being tested? I'm still waiting for an official one so even small bugs are ironed out. I can boot at 3200mhz with a reset button hit then its fine until i cold boot again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No this does not have the attempted cold boot workaround.
Click to expand...

Cannot the user [beta tester







] flash 0003 to rewrite the EC for slow boot, and then flash to 1106 to get the latest features?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> If Sense MI Skew disabled, offset can not apply.


I understand that, just testing if changing the 1.8v pll voltage still effects tctl temp as it does with sense MI skew enabled, and it does not.

for science!


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Sense MI Scew disabled, and since my set offset of 279 does nothing now, 43c idle. 1.8v pll.
> 
> 1.85v pll, no change still 43c idle, 70c load.
> 
> 1.75v pll, still no change 43c idle, 70c load.
> 
> 1.95v pll. . . . 43c idle.
> 
> Seems to be a sense MI thing.
> 
> Either way 43c is obviously wrong in my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back to enabled for me.


Hmm, interesting. Further makes me want to burn SenseMi Skew with fire









Edit: we need to submit a bug report. You have the data, do you want to submit? If not, I'll do it.


----------



## Reikoji

We all have that data now







ive never sent up bug reports either, so have at it.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> We all have that data now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive never sent up bug reports either, so have at it.


I'm using BIOS 0082; which one are you using?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I'm using BIOS 0082; which one are you using?


also 0082. tho on 1002 i had 1.8v pll at 2v and sensemi enabled. just didnt think nothing of it back then


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Cannot the user [beta tester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ] flash 0003 to rewrite the EC for slow boot, and then flash to 1106 to get the latest features?


That's definitely possible. If you do, make sure you set refclk manually as Auto will be at 90Mhz.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> also 0082


OK, submitted the report. Not sure if this is a feature or a flaw but if they weren't aware of it, there is a report now


----------



## kaseki

*Hero*ic ladies and gentlemen, and children of all ages. Here we have a multi-input multi-output black box, aka the elephant in the room. Observe the tag team of blind men fondling the elephant and reporting what they find. Like in the fable, what they find is an incomplete description. We, the circus management (AMD), find this too amusing to interrupt. So keep enjoying the entertainment.


----------



## madweazl

But I don't wanna fondle the elephant


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Sense MI Scew disabled, and since my set offset of 279 does nothing now, 43c idle. 1.8v pll.
> 
> 1.85v pll, no change still 43c idle, 70c load.
> 
> 1.75v pll, still no change 43c idle, 70c load.
> 
> 1.95v pll. . . . 43c idle.
> 
> Seems to be a sense MI thing.
> 
> Either way 43c is obviously wrong in my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back to enabled for me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> If Sense MI Skew disabled, offset can not apply.


So, my interpretation from the earliest report that changes in PLL 1.8V affected the thermal diode bias has to be wrong; PLL affects something else that requires Sense MI Skew to be enabled.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> So, my interpretation from the earliest report that changes in PLL 1.8V affected the thermal diode bias has to be wrong; PLL affects something else that requires Sense MI Skew to be enabled.


it affects it when sense mi is enabled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> im about to check that right now.
> 
> hah... any increase in PLL for me destroys my sensemi skew aparently. just put it at 1.9 and idle shot up to 41c, from 27c.
> 
> using CPU-Z Stress CPU, load temp went from 51c to 68c
> 
> 1.95 PLL = 43c idle, 70c load.
> 
> 1.75 PLL = 7c idle, 28c load.
> 
> Well it doesnt exactly destroy sensemi skew/offset, but have to further increase offset if pll voltage increases, and possible vice versa for pll voltage decreases.


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> I have put the white tape on the bottom but one of the rubber feet (intel socket) gets in contact with some pins.
> Also should i use the white plastic gasket on the top?


I cut that part off.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea that result is a HUGE increase Jesus lol. I don't plan on doing much bclk OCing (its set to 100 right now, got sick of seeing 3788 cpu speed haha) My memory can boot fine at 3200 with straps its just not the most reliable (needs a quick reset to get past training every time).
> 
> Seems like PLL does have to be changed if its enabled. I'm sure disabled would skew it as well just not as badly.
> 
> P.S. Im curious if hes reading tctl temps or mobo cpu temps.


reading tctl


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> So, my interpretation from the earliest report that changes in PLL 1.8V affected the thermal diode bias has to be wrong; *PLL affects something else that requires Sense MI Skew to be enabled*.


I'm not sure what to make of that statement







PLL has the desired effect (according to the BIOS description) in regard to BCLK stability (at least anecdotally in my case) with SenseMi Skew disabled (I have a 1700 so it is always set to disabled).


----------



## dorbot

Try cutting it all off....



perhaps not......


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> reading tctl


Ah ok then yea that's quite a bit off haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Try cutting it all off....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps not......


Yea that looks pretty beefy, zip ties ftw.


----------



## buttmen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Try bios 0082. Works a treat!


Agreed - when it comes to memory this one works best.


----------



## estkr

hi elmor

There is something I want to confirm beta bios 1106.
after rewriting bios. when I was rewrite 0803 bios, I have an error in Ez Flash 3. Error show "Selected file is not proper BIOS!"

I was tried rewrite below files, but all failed and same error.

CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-1106.CAP
CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0038.CAP
CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0079.CAP
CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0081.CAP
CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0082.CAP
CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0083.CAP
CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-1001.CAP
CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-1002.CAP

I think this bug is no better than brick. plz check this use case and quick fix it.


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *estkr*
> 
> hi elmor
> 
> There is something I want to confirm beta bios 1106.
> after rewriting bios. when I was rewrite 0803 bios, I have an error in Ez Flash 3. Error show "Selected file is not proper BIOS!"
> 
> I was tried rewrite below files, but all failed and same error.
> 
> CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-1106.CAP
> CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0038.CAP
> CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0079.CAP
> CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0081.CAP
> CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0082.CAP
> CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0083.CAP
> CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-1001.CAP
> CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-1002.CAP
> 
> I think this bug is no better than brick. plz check this use case and quick fix it.


USE BIOS FLASHBACK, clear CMOS prior. Avoid EZFLASH.

Rename the bios you want to flash C6H.cap and flash that way.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *estkr*
> 
> hi elmor
> 
> There is something I want to confirm beta bios 1106.
> after rewriting bios. when I was rewrite 0803 bios, I have an error in Ez Flash 3. Error show "Selected file is not proper BIOS!"
> 
> I was tried rewrite below files, but all failed and same error.
> 
> CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-1106.CAP
> CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0038.CAP
> CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0079.CAP
> CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0081.CAP
> CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0082.CAP
> CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0083.CAP
> CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-1001.CAP
> CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-1002.CAP
> 
> I think this bug is no better than brick. plz check this use case and quick fix it.


Hello

EZ Flash 3 from within the BIOS work fine. There is no bug. Review the procedure in the manual regarding this method of flashing and also try a different, properly prepared USB stick.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

New Ryzen Optimzations Boost Gaming Performance By Up To 8%

AMD has just released a new set of chipset drivers for Ryzen that promises to improve performance and power efficiency through clever Ryzen specific optimizations to Windows 10's power management and scheduler. The new chipset driver introduce san AMD Ryzen optimized "Balanced Plan" that replaces Windows 10's default power plan.

Here -> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows+10+-+64


----------



## Randa71

Hi Elmor. I have only one question: 1106 is a beta version or not? I ask you because you said that it's a beta version, but in the Asus official support page for C6H, in the Italian page under win7 64 or win 10 64 bit it's officially released but NOT as a beta version....
I ask you because i prefer not installing beta bios. Thank you very much.


----------



## dorbot

@ Ne01 OnnA

I think we have all seen that link, unless its a new version of Ryzen balanced? The version in the link is a week old. That's an eternity on this thread.

I was just looking at the first page for help getting 3600Mhz Ram and I came across Infrared's entry.

I thought "Cool!" until I saw the voltage







, then I lolled...

I'll be sticking with 3200 for now.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> New Ryzen Optimzations Boost Gaming Performance By Up To 8%
> 
> AMD has just released a new set of chipset drivers for Ryzen that promises to improve performance and power efficiency through clever Ryzen specific optimizations to Windows 10's power management and scheduler. The new chipset driver introduce san AMD Ryzen optimized "Balanced Plan" that replaces Windows 10's default power plan.
> 
> Here -> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows+10+-+64


Pretty sure i have that installed already but theres not much game performance to be had, unless they tweaked it again. Hp or balanced gives the best results.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randa71*
> 
> Hi Elmor. I have only one question: 1106 is a beta version or not? I ask you because you said that it's a beta version, but in the Asus official support page for C6H, in the Italian page under win7 64 or win 10 64 bit it's officially released but NOT as a beta version....
> I ask you because i prefer not installing beta bios. Thank you very much.


The name implies official release at least. As far as beta, the nice thing about all versions since 0902 is that you can always install the new BIOS, and if it doesn't work for you, you can always just go back to the previous version. I am waiting for another "release" BIOS for 2T memory(0902 was the last one). I have my system running on Creators Update, so I will be going back to 0083 once I get home.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> i have it set to Auto everything i have not messed with any setting. All i have touched is multiplier, offset, ram timings, bclk 100, dram/dramboot 1.35, soc 1.15, pcie gen3, and im pretty sure thats it. 902 reported correctly and 1002 does as well. Not tried the new beta/test BIOSes so not sure if that changed.


Plug off the pump and fans and see if you get a thermal shutdown before a Code 8. Also watch the Socket temp, when it reaches close to 80 C you will likely get the code 8 and a temperature warning after next reboot (which likely won't work until you plug in your cooling again).


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I think we have all seen that, unless its a new version of Ryzen balanced?


It looks like it may be an updated driver, not just the power plan. the date indicates it came out a week ago, so I am not sure if my system already installed the updated driver or not. I will have to see once I get home.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Hey guys, haven't been able to keep updated with this thread for a few days. Will try to go through it later this week. Ideally you'll report verified issues using the form linked in OP. Anyhow, here's the latest beta BIOS 1106. It's similar to 0081 (AGESA 1004a) but adds a couple of bug fixes like CHAFan 3 not being adjustable.


Weird bios on my end, any change at all in the bios = cold boot. I think I can only change some settings without it being mad about it.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Weird bios on my end, any change at all in the bios = cold boot. I think I can only change some settings without it being mad about it.


Dumb question: did you load optimised defaults prior to flashing?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Dumb question: did you load optimised defaults prior to flashing?


I did clear the cmos, that should do it, right?


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> EZ Flash 3 from within the BIOS work fine. There is no bug. Review the procedure in the manual regarding this method of flashing and also try a different, properly prepared USB stick.


NO IT DOES NOT I CAN CONFIRM!!!

I cannot read any bios prior to 1006 I get the same error in EZFLASH 3.0 IN BIOS!!!!!

Also, could not post with previous setting that worked in all other bios rev.

1006 IS A UTTER FAIL DO NOT WASTE YOU TIME!!!!!!!


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I did clear the cmos, that should do it, right?


I thought I saw something in this 1200 page monster thread saying you should load optimized defaults prior to flashing. Not sure if clear CMOS does the same thing.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> NO IT DOES NOT I CAN CONFIRM!!!
> 
> I cannot read any bios prior to 1006 I get the same error in EZFLASH 3.0 IN BIOS!!!!!
> 
> Also, could not post with previous setting that worked in all other bios rev.
> 
> 1006 IS A UTTER FAIL DO NOT WASTE YOU TIME!!!!!!!


Same thing over here, it says any BIOS prior to this "is not a proper bios", guess we're trapped


----------



## hsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Same thing over here, it says any BIOS prior to this "is not a proper bios", guess we're trapped


can we go back to earlier bios?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I thought I saw something in this 1200 page monster thread saying you should load optimized defaults prior to flashing. Not sure if clear CMOS does the same thing.


I've done at least 10 flashes of the BIOS (probably closer to 20 now) and have never cleared the CMOS (or loaded optimized defaults). I don't see there being any way for data to persist after a successful flash but I'm far from the authority when it comes to this.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hsn*
> 
> can we go back to earlier bios?


Yes


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Yes


Have you tried this 1106 BIOS Madweazl? 2 guys are saying they can't go back.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> EZ Flash 3 from within the BIOS work fine. There is no bug. Review the procedure in the manual regarding this method of flashing and also try a different, properly prepared USB stick.
> 
> 
> 
> NO IT DOES NOT I CAN CONFIRM!!!
> 
> I cannot read any bios prior to 1006 I get the same error in EZFLASH 3.0 IN BIOS!!!!!
> 
> Also, could not post with previous setting that worked in all other bios rev.
> 
> 1006 IS A UTTER FAIL DO NOT WASTE YOU TIME!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> NO IT DOES NOT I CAN CONFIRM!!!
> 
> I cannot read any bios prior to 1006 I get the same error in EZFLASH 3.0 IN BIOS!!!!!
> 
> Also, could not post with previous setting that worked in all other bios rev.
> 
> 1006 IS A UTTER FAIL DO NOT WASTE YOU TIME!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing over here, it says any BIOS prior to this "is not a proper bios", guess we're trapped
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hsn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Same thing over here, it says any BIOS prior to this "is not a proper bios", guess we're trapped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can we go back to earlier bios?
Click to expand...

That's the beauty of the BIOS flashback feature it's in your manual. Look for the rear I/O panel labels page and it has it there.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> NO IT DOES NOT I CAN CONFIRM!!!
> 
> I cannot read any bios prior to 1006 I get the same error in EZFLASH 3.0 IN BIOS!!!!!
> 
> Also, could not post with previous setting that worked in all other bios rev.
> 
> 1006 IS A UTTER FAIL DO NOT WASTE YOU TIME!!!!!!!


Hello

If you want to whine and shout go elsewhere. Flashing back to a previous BIOS version has never been supported by any method other than USB BIOS Flashback. USB Bios Flashback allows flashing any BIOS version. Again, there is no bug to report.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> NO IT DOES NOT I CAN CONFIRM!!!
> 
> I cannot read any bios prior to 1006 I get the same error in EZFLASH 3.0 IN BIOS!!!!!
> 
> Also, could not post with previous setting that worked in all other bios rev.
> 
> 1006 IS A UTTER FAIL DO NOT WASTE YOU TIME!!!!!!!


Then use the flashback....get a flash drive, copy the proper BIOS.cap file to it, rename it to the proper name, and then insert it in the proper USB port in the back. Flashback button will then load the BIOS off the flashback port. Check the manual if needed to see which port the flashback port is and what the filename should be.

I never have a problem with ezflash in BIOS, but if something is broken on your system, then flashback is your way to go. Flashback will even work if your CPU and RAM are not supported.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *estkr*
> 
> hi elmor
> 
> There is something I want to confirm beta bios 1106.
> after rewriting bios. when I was rewrite 0803 bios, I have an error in Ez Flash 3. Error show "Selected file is not proper BIOS!"
> 
> I was tried rewrite below files, but all failed and same error.
> 
> CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-1106.CAP
> CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0038.CAP
> CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0079.CAP
> CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0081.CAP
> CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0082.CAP
> CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0083.CAP
> CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-1001.CAP
> CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-1002.CAP
> 
> I think this bug is no better than brick. plz check this use case and quick fix it.


It's not a bug. Seems we blocked going backwards due to substantial bug fixes in this version. You can still use USB BIOS Flashback to revert.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randa71*
> 
> Hi Elmor. I have only one question: 1106 is a beta version or not? I ask you because you said that it's a beta version, but in the Asus official support page for C6H, in the Italian page under win7 64 or win 10 64 bit it's officially released but NOT as a beta version....
> I ask you because i prefer not installing beta bios. Thank you very much.


It's marked as beta. Doesn't mean it will always beta, it's status could be upgraded to final version. It just means it hasn't finished all QC tests yet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If you want to whine and shout go elsewhere. Flashing back to a previous BIOS version has never been supported by any method other than USB BIOS Flashback. USB Bios Flashback allows flashing any BIOS version. Again, there is no bug to report.


That's not true, usually you can go backwards unless we've fixes problems which we'd rather not have users go back to (most extreme case the recent EC bricking).


----------



## estkr

really?
I can roll back with USB Flashback so there is no harm. However, the attached event surely happens. What is going on in your environment?


----------



## Bart

Good to know we can rely on the flashback method Elmor, thanks for confirming! Also thanks for all your hard work in this very cluttered thread.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> So, my interpretation from the earliest report that changes in PLL 1.8V affected the thermal diode bias has to be wrong; *PLL affects something else that requires Sense MI Skew to be enabled*.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what to make of that statement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLL has the desired effect (according to the BIOS description) in regard to BCLK stability (at least anecdotally in my case) with SenseMi Skew disabled (I have a 1700 so it is always set to disabled).
Click to expand...

I am specifically referring to my previous assumption that the PLL voltage biased the temperature sensing diodes. If the voltage changes on the bias circuit, the diode voltage changes just as it would with a temperature change. Running 0/1 in guessing here, I am not taking a guess at whatever else PLL may influence that affects the reported temperature when (but only when) Sense MI Skew is enabled.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *estkr*
> 
> really?
> I can roll back with USB Flashback so there is no harm. However, the attached event surely happens. What is going on in your environment?


That isn't USB flashback. Elmor just confirmed that you CANNOT go back via EZ Flash, which is what you're doing in that pic. You MUST use USB flashback to revert back. Forgive me if I'm misunderstanding what you're doing here.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> @ Ne01 OnnA
> I think we have all seen that link, unless its a new version of Ryzen balanced? The version in the link is a week old. That's an eternity on this thread.
> 
> I was just looking at the first page for help getting 3600Mhz Ram and I came across Infrared's entry.
> I thought "Cool!" until I saw the voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , *then I lolled*...
> 
> I'll be sticking with 3200 for now.


Why is that?


----------



## estkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Good to know we can rely on the flashback method Elmor, thanks for confirming! Also thanks for all your hard work in this very cluttered thread.


EZ Flash 3 in the BIOS also confirms backward compatibility.
Ah, thx All right.


----------



## Timur Born

0003 also does a lot of hard-resetting (full POST chain) when settings are changed. You need to specifically watch out when you change something like voltages, because the following boot will then delete all CBS settings. So you need to re-enter BIOS to setup CBS settings again.

My main problem is that it's hard to find any rule when it would do a normal boot with the settings I just choose and when it would do full POST with deleted settings. One time everything might work and the next time it absolutely refuses to boot with my settings that are the very same I tried before. I'm back to 4.0 + 3302-CL14 now (103.2), but there still is the problem of warm boot sometimes deleting CBS while at other times I can even cold boot without CBS loss.


----------



## Kildar

What's the use in blocking it in EZFlash if you can go back using Flashback???

I don't see the reasoning behind this????

1006 is still a fail so what was fixed???

I could not get ram to boot at 3200. This has not been a problem in any of the other prior releases.

I tried changing voltages... tried all ProcDT settings... still no boot.

Back on 1002 for now.

PS if EZFlash is not supported the why the frack do you have it in bios????


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

***

on 1106 i cant OC my CPU and my RAMN is downgraded to 16-14-14 2800MHZ
And worst thing is i cant upgrade to Great 083 BIOS now -> HELLLLLLLLLLLL P









UPD. OK im back to Trusty 083







(All you need is USB UPG. slot in the back then push Blue Button (Name C6H.CAP ))


----------



## Kildar

Use Flashback to go back to 1002 and don't waste your time on 1006... it's worse than anything else....


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> What's the use in blocking it in EZFlash if you can go back using Flashback???
> 
> I don't see the reasoning behind this????
> 
> 1006 is still a fail so what was fixed???
> 
> I could not get ram to boot at 3200. This has not been a problem in any of the other prior releases.
> 
> I tried changing voltages... tried all ProcDT settings... still no boot.
> 
> Back on 1002 for now.
> 
> PS if EZFlash is not supported the why the frack do you have it in bios????


What is "fail" in 1106? Is your only complaint that you haven't been able to run your memory at 3200?


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> ***
> 
> on 1106 i cant OC my CPU and my RAMN is downgraded to 16-14-14 2800MHZ
> And worst thing is i cant upgrade to Great 083 BIOS now -> HELLLLLLLLLLLL P


Yes, you can. Read Elmor's last post. Use USB flashback to get back to 0083. It seems like a lot of people in this thread haven't used Flashback before.


----------



## Johan45

BIOS Flashback,,, don't leave home without it.
One of the best tools ASUS has included with the OC boards


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> Use Flashback to go back to 1002 and don't waste your time on 1006... it's worse than anything else....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> What is "fail" in 1106? Is your only complaint that you haven't been able to run your memory at 3200?


No issues with those speeds here on that build. As always what works for some kits and CPU by default may not be ideal for others. It's how Kildar has worded his post that is the issue.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's the beauty of the BIOS flashback feature it's in your manual. Look for the rear I/O panel labels page and it has it there.


It may be worth noting that the table of contents of the User Guide doesn't use the terminology USB BIOS Flashback. However, the USB BIOS Flashback is addressed in subsection 2.2 of the guide.


----------



## Bart

USB Flashback instructions can be found here:

http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/USB_BIOS_Flashback_GUIDE/

You need to rename the BIOS for the Crosshair VI Hero to C6H.cap, and follow the above guide. Simple as pie.


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> What is "fail" in 1106? Is your only complaint that you haven't been able to run your memory at 3200?


I WAS able to run my memory at 3200 prior to 1006. After I could not with previous settings that worked fine with 902, 1002, 079, 081, and 082.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

@elmor

What is the default ProcODT setting for BIOS 0079?

I just changed to 1106 and I cannot get my memory to use 1.35v, reverts to 1.22v so I cannot use 3200MHz.


----------



## Reikoji

when i get home and flash to 1106, and i can still run at what ive been runnin (as has been the case with all my bios changes) imma tell ya operator error


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> I WAS able to run my memory at 3200 prior to 1006. After I could not with previous settings that worked fine with 902, 1002, 079, 081, and 082.


So you made no effort to try other settings to take advantage of the bug fixes and just called it "fail?" Come on man...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> What is the default ProcODT setting for BIOS 0079?
> 
> I just changed to 1106 and I cannot get my memory to use 1.35v, reverts to 1.22v so I cannot use 3200MHz.


Pretty sure it was 53.3.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> What is the default ProcODT setting for BIOS 0079?
> 
> I just changed to 1106 and I cannot get my memory to use 1.35v, reverts to 1.22v so I cannot use 3200MHz.


I asked him this before and he said it was just whatever AMD set as default. Not sure if anyone knows.

Are you saying that the memory won't accept 1.35v for some reason with 1106?


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I asked him this before and he said it was just whatever AMD set as default. Not sure if anyone knows.
> 
> Are you saying that the memory won't accept 1.35v for some reason with 1106?


Yep, no matter my ProcODT setting, it will revert to 1.22v.


----------



## Clukos

1106 is incredibly bad for stability with anything. Back to 0082 now, everything seems normal.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> So you made no effort to try other settings to take advantage of the bug fixes and just called it "fail?" Come on man...
> Pretty sure it was 53.3.


for 0079 auto is whatever amd thinks is correct. 0081 made it 53.3


----------



## Kildar

Humm.... Seems I'm not the only one that had trouble with 1006.....


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> false
> Yep, no matter my ProcODT setting, it will revert to 1.22v.


Guess I'll hold out on 1106 until at least that part is resolved.


----------



## bluej511

Well good thing I'm not trying out beta BIOSes anymore haha. 1002 for life!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Exoplast

I have also bad experience with that bios . I have switch back to 0083 . 1106 give me always crashes , high temps and i was not able to set my Ram to 3200 Mhz (with 0083 i was able to do that)


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Guess I'll hold out on 1106 until at least that part is resolved.


Yeah, I just USB flashbacked to 0079.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Well good thing I'm not trying out beta BIOSes anymore haha. 1002 for life!!!!!!!!!!!


0079/0081 seemed fine and it was important because it had the 1.0.0.4a update. 1106 though...


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> false
> Yep, no matter my ProcODT setting, it will revert to 1.22v.


It fails to train and reverts back to 1.22?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Cannot the user [beta tester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ] flash 0003 to rewrite the EC for slow boot, and then flash to 1106 to get the latest features?


Indeed







, it's just I didn't wish to have the EC flash, gonna go 1106 tonight







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I understand that, just testing if changing the 1.8v pll voltage still effects tctl temp as it does with sense MI skew enabled, and it does not.
> 
> for science!


NP







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Well good thing I'm not trying out beta BIOSes anymore haha. 1002 for life!!!!!!!!!!!


I'd concur with finalheaven, I've used 0079 / 0081 / 0082, for several days at a time and decent IMO. The AGESA update fixed some quirks, RAM efficiency seems better on my setup comparing AIDA64 benches of past vs new.


----------



## pantsoftime

I'm pretty sure Elmor said 1106 is based on 0081. If you needed 0082 or 0083 for memory compatibility then you're not going to have much luck with 1106 either. I would only consider 1106 if I was already using 0079 or 0081.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> I'm pretty sure Elmor said 1106 is based on 0081. If you needed 0082 or 0083 for memory compatibility then you're not going to have much luck with 1106 either. I would only consider 1106 if I was already using 0079 or 0081.


I was on 0079. 1106 kept reverting my RAM voltage to 1.22v.


----------



## Exoplast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> I'm pretty sure Elmor said 1106 is based on 0081. If you needed 0082 or 0083 for memory compatibility then you're not going to have much luck with 1106 either. I would only consider 1106 if I was already using 0079 or 0081.


If that is the case that the 1106 is only a better version of the 0081 , then he must write that in the first post , as he always does with neccesary things . Also you can download that Bios from Asus and there is also no warning .


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> 0079/0081 seemed fine and it was important because it had the 1.0.0.4a update. 1106 though...


I may try it eventually because of prodct.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> I'm pretty sure Elmor said 1106 is based on 0081. If you needed 0082 or 0083 for memory compatibility then you're not going to have much luck with 1106 either. I would only consider 1106 if I was already using 0079 or 0081.


I only needed 0079, 0081 was just so I didn't need to set ProcODT as 53.3Ω when AMD CBS reset. So glad 1106 is 0081 with xyz fixes.

0082 was just to see if it was any better for cold boots on 3200MHz. 0083 never tried as RAM is fine at 1T for me.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I only needed 0079, 0081 was just so I didn't need to set ProcODT as 53.3Ω when AMD CBS reset. So glad 1106 is 0081 with xyz fixes.
> 
> 0082 was just to see if it was any better for cold boots on 3200MHz. 0083 never tried as RAM is fine at 1T for me.


Yea same, 1t works. i may try 0082 eventually and see if it resolves my boot reset need. Surprisingly changing boot voltage made ZERO difference, both at 1.35 now for 2933 without issues and 3200 was fine as well just needed help training.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Well, at least with me willing to be a guinea pig on these BIOS', I now have all my BIOS settings memorized and I can zoom through getting everything setup.


----------



## Cata79

1106 is complete fail, Asus tested f..k all with this one.


----------



## rt123

Lol. Good thing its a "test BIOS".


----------



## Wally West

What's the difference with 1106?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> 1106 is complete fail, Asus tested f..k all with this one.


That's just ignorance talking. I'm sure there have been weeks of testing. These things don't hit the streets without it. These guys have been working hard to get this board on track and you turn around and fling this at them.
Shame on you


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's just ignorance talking. I'm sure there have been weeks of testing. These things don't hit the streets without it. These guys have been working hard to get this board on track and you turn around and fling this at them.
> Shame on you


This. These are betas as well, no guarantee they will work 100% for your build.


----------



## Cata79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's just ignorance talking. I'm sure there have been weeks of testing. These things don't hit the streets without it. These guys have been working hard to get this board on track and you turn around and fling this at them.
> Shame on you


I LOLED.


----------



## gupsterg

I'm with @Johan45 & @S1L3N7D3A7H.

Just moving forward to flashing now and say thanks Elmor and team







.


----------



## Timur Born

Does someone have an explanation why 50% core-parking (aka CCX1 fully parked) nets slightly worse benchmark results for 7-Zip and WinRar single-thread benchmarking? Shouldn't it be the other way around with the level 3 cache being utilized on a single CCX?


----------



## dorbot

Pretty funny that someone comes in not knowing how to flash bios or use flashback immediately embarks on flashing a beta bios released about five minutes before and pronounces it crap five minutes after that.

Not entirely certain I trust the judgement.........

What do you think Gup? I think your assessment may be more reliable.

Edit:

Gup is strangely absent... Perhaps it killed his rig.....lol.

kidding.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Pretty funny that someone comes in not knowing how to flash bios or use flashback immediately embarks on flashing a beta bios released about five minutes before and pronounces it crap five minutes after that.
> Not entirely certain I trust the judgement.........
> 
> What do you think Gup? I think your assessment may be more reliable.
> 
> Edit:
> Gup is strangely absent... Perhaps it killed his rig.....lol.
> kidding.


+1, let us know your thoughts Gup.

I'm at work


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> Yeah, fast boot is enable.


Hey man, could you please share that awesome wallpaper with the rest of us eagerly waiting for VEGA?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 2 x 16GB G.Skill 3200MHz


That's terrific news! What settings did you use to accomplish it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Hey guys, haven't been able to keep updated with this thread for a few days. Will try to go through it later this week. Ideally you'll report verified issues using the form linked in OP. Anyhow, here's the latest beta BIOS 1106. It's similar to 0081 (AGESA 1004a) but adds a couple of bug fixes like CHAFan 3 not being adjustable.


Thanks @elmor and the rest of the ASUS team for your continuing support! It's really appreciated as we do not walk in the dark


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> What's the use in blocking it in EZFlash if you can go back using Flashback???
> 
> I don't see the reasoning behind this????
> 
> 1006 is still a fail so what was fixed???
> 
> I could not get ram to boot at 3200. This has not been a problem in any of the other prior releases.
> 
> I tried changing voltages... tried all ProcDT settings... still no boot.
> 
> Back on 1002 for now.
> 
> PS if EZFlash is not supported the why the frack do you have it in bios????


probably answered already, but if you think about it, most people don't even THINK about the flashback and the button on the back that allows it. So, for advanced users who are ready to pick up the pieces if things break, Flashback is a way around arbitrary restrictions. The only versions we should not be able to go back to are the pre-0902 versions that may result in bricking the motherboard.


----------



## Timur Born

I can confirm that 1006 (+EC 0003) fixes DRAM voltage at 1.2 V, regardless of manual or Auto settings in BIOS. My dimms do POST/BIOS setup at 3300-CL14, but will clock down (to 2880-CL14) for Windows boot.

Back to 0003 until this is fixed then.


----------



## Timur Born

While we are at it, there are two issues with EZflash:

1) There doesn't seem to be any way to move up/back in the folder hierarchy?! When I accidentally click on a wrong folder I have to go all the way back to the root folder.

2) This is the second time that EZflash refuses to read a cap file "Cannot read file". Last time I re-downloaded the file and decompressed it again over the first file, then it worked. So one could assume that the first file was corrupt.

This time I decompressed to another folder and did a byte-by-byte and SHA-256 comparison of both uncompressed files, they were 100% identical. Still EZflash accepted the second file in the new folder, but still refused to read the first file.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> While we are at it, there are two issues with EZflash:
> 
> 1) There doesn't seem to be any way to move up/back in the folder hierarchy?! When I accidentally click on a wrong folder I have to go all the way back to the root folder.
> 
> 2) This is the second time that EZflash refuses to read a cap file "Cannot read file". Last time I re-downloaded the file and decompressed it again over the first file, then it worked. So one could assume that the first file was corrupt.
> 
> This time I decompressed to another folder and did a byte-by-byte and SHA-256 comparison of both uncompressed files, they were 100% identical. Still EZflash accepted the second file in the new folder, but still refused to read the first file.


1106 purposefully disabled going back to older bioses. You must use flashback to go back.


----------



## gupsterg

Boo!







.

LOL, I was flashing guys







, can't be online and watching my baby at the same time







. I'm a man not multitasking WOman!

Flash smooth as always no issues to report there, flashback used.

Sadly DRAM voltage is not applying







. I see only 1.2V on DMM. I tried VDIMM only to 1.35V, then also VBOOT/VDIMM as 1.35V







.

Here you go @elmor.



1106_setting.txt 17k .txt file


2666MHz 14-14-14-14-34 was all I can mange with 1.2V to RAM.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> 1106 purposefully disabled going back to older bioses. You must use flashback to go back.


He is referring to a back button (i.e. moving up a folder in the tree), not to a previous BIOS. To that, does the right mouse button work for this, Timur?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Boo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> LOL, I was flashing guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , can't be online and watching my baby at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm a man not multitasking WOman!
> 
> Flash smooth as always no issues to report there, flashback used.
> 
> Sadly DRAM voltage is not applying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I see only 1.2V on DMM. I tried VDIMM only to 1.35V, then also VBOOT/VDIMM as 1.35V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Here you go @elmor.
> 
> 
> 
> 1106_setting.txt 17k .txt file
> 
> 
> 2666MHz 14-14-14-14-34 was all I can mange with 1.2V to RAM.


Were you previously on 003


----------



## 1nterceptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> What is the default ProcODT setting for BIOS 0079?
> 
> I just changed to 1106 and I cannot get my memory to use 1.35v, reverts to 1.22v so I cannot use 3200MHz.


Take a look at this video, the last few minuted are about procODT...
https://youtu.be/vZgpHTaQ10k


----------



## gupsterg

@Johan45

Nope 0082







.

I skipped 0003 due to the EC flash/90MHz BCLK ting







.

Same methods as usual for me:-

i) flash UEFI via flashback.

ii) set up base profile, ie fans, onboard devices, etc but no OC or voltage changes here.

iii) save base profile, set VBOOT / SOC /VDIMM / PLL / SB.

iv) move to RAM setting for 3200MHz 14-14-14-34 , this is when note VDIMM not correct.


----------



## Reikoji

i can see that i probably wont be able to call operator error at this point, but i'll still give it a shot on my break


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> i can see that i probably wont be able to call operator error at this point, but i'll still give it a shot on my break


Good Luck....


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Johan45
> 
> Nope 0082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I skipped 0003 due to the EC flash/90MHz BCLK ting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Same methods as usual for me:-
> 
> i) flash UEFI via flashback.
> 
> ii) set up base profile, ie fans, onboard devices, etc but no OC or voltage changes here.
> 
> iii) save base profile, set VBOOT / SOC /VDIMM / PLL / SB.
> 
> iv) move to RAM setting for 3200MHz 14-14-14-34 , this is when note VDIMM not correct.


Thanks I was curious as others had been and ended with the same issue.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Boo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> LOL, I was flashing guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , can't be online and watching my baby at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm a man not multitasking WOman!
> 
> Flash smooth as always no issues to report there, flashback used.
> 
> Sadly DRAM voltage is not applying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I see only 1.2V on DMM. I tried VDIMM only to 1.35V, then also VBOOT/VDIMM as 1.35V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Here you go @elmor.
> 
> 
> 
> 1106_setting.txt 17k .txt file
> 
> 
> 2666MHz 14-14-14-14-34 was all I can mange with 1.2V to RAM.


Thanks for testing if volts on ddr dont work i wont bother was about to test tomorrow cause doing raid in wow soon ao no time today.

Pisted in memory but this is my 200% stable daily setting atm:


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Pretty funny that someone comes in not knowing how to flash bios or use flashback immediately embarks on flashing a beta bios released about five minutes before and pronounces it crap five minutes after that.
> Not entirely certain I trust the judgement.........
> 
> What do you think Gup? I think your assessment may be more reliable.
> 
> Edit:
> Gup is strangely absent... Perhaps it killed his rig.....lol.
> kidding.


Indeed. Why would one **** about tith BETA TEST BIOS not kbowing how ti revert/fix hes system if it packs up?? Its like locking keys in car hoping u can open it without them lol


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Thanks I was curious as others had been and ended with the same issue.


NP







.

Just to add to my "process". Prior to flashback:-

i) load optimized defaults, save reboot.

ii) power down, then use flashback.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Thanks for testing if volts on ddr dont work i wont bother was about to test tomorrow cause doing raid in wow soon ao no time today.
> 
> Pisted in memory but this is my 200% stable daily setting atm:


NP







, I concur as Timur Born has same issue it's not a one off.

I also did reflash again of 1106, only changed VDIMM and no change from 1.2 to 1.3 (used this time). Confirmed via DMM.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> 1106 purposefully disabled going back to older bioses. You must use flashback to go back.


Yep, thanks. No problem, back and running my 4.0 + 3300-CL14 on 0003 again. Once DRAM voltage is fixed on 1006 I assume it to be working just the same.


----------



## GraveNoX

There was a guy on youtube who needed 4pin + 8pin to stop cold boot issues, are you guys testing with both cables ?


----------



## Brko

So, 1106 is a no go over 0082?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Yep, thanks. No problem, back and running my 4.0 + 3300-CL14 on *1006*. Once DRAM voltage is fixed on *1006* I assume it to be working just the same.


1002 and 1106?


----------



## MingBee

flashed the new 1106 over 0003 - dram voltage locked at 1.20 and can't even overclock the cpu with 100 mhz (pstate or multi).

always boots with 90 BLCK..

is it because of the "new" ec from 0003 ?

http://valid.x86.fr/z0953l


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> He is referring to a back button (i.e. moving up a folder in the tree), not to a previous BIOS. To that, does the right mouse button work for this, Timur?


No, unfortunately it doesn't. But I noticed that FAT32 drives show a ".." entry in the folder while NTFS ones do not. So that's the main problem with navigating back in the folder-tree.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveNoX*
> 
> There was a guy on youtube who needed 4pin + 8pin to stop cold boot issues, are you guys testing with both cables ?


Interesting; I haven't been doing any cold boots so I haven't run into the problem but I'll have to remember this.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> 1002 and 1106?


Sorry, back to 0003 and everything working again on 0003, not 1006. Mistyped.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MingBee*
> 
> flashed the new 1106 over 0003 - dram voltage locked at 1.20 and can't even overclock the cpu with 100 mhz (pstate or multi).
> 
> always boots with 90 BLCK..
> 
> is it because of the "new" ec from 0003 ?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/z0953l


The 90mhz BCLK is from 0003's EC update.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Interesting; I haven't been doing any cold boots so I haven't run into the problem but I'll have to remember this.


That is interesting, but not sure why it would work its a bit weird. The board doesn't get its power from the cpu power though does it, if anything he might have had an unstable OC or something that helps with getting extra voltage?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveNoX*
> 
> There was a guy on youtube who needed 4pin + 8pin to stop cold boot issues, are you guys testing with both cables ?


See this post and this.


----------



## MingBee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> The 90mhz BCLK is from 0003's EC update.


yea but how do I fix it? assuming this bios gets "stable" once vdimm issue is fixed - i can't overclock anymore.


----------



## skline00

Good grief! I'm staying with BIOS 081 coupled with Asus Zenstate 0.2.2 until the next official release BIOS is launched.


----------



## robiatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveNoX*
> 
> There was a guy on youtube who needed 4pin + 8pin to stop cold boot issues, are you guys testing with both cables ?


I have used both plugs since install but the only thing that fixed cold boots for me was the SOC voltage adjustment.


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Interesting; I haven't been doing any cold boots so I haven't run into the problem but I'll have to remember this.


well I can confirm, I'm on the 0083 BIOS at 125 BCLK and have no cold boot issues.
But indeed I do have the 4 and 8 pin power connectors connected.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robiatti*
> 
> I have used both plugs since install but the only thing that fixed cold boots for me was the SOC voltage adjustment.


Were your cold boot issues memory settings not being kept, OC settings not being kept, or both? I haven't even attempted overclocking yet, but on cold boots my memory always reverts to 2133, even if it was only running at 2966 prior. I'd love a solution for that!! Maybe SOC voltage would help!


----------



## robiatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Were your cold boot issues memory settings not being kept, OC settings not being kept, or both? I haven't even attempted overclocking yet, but on cold boots my memory always reverts to 2133, even if it was only running at 2966 prior. I'd love a solution for that!! Maybe SOC voltage would help!


Sorry I should have mentioned my cold boot issues where strictly memory speed related. Never had an issue with CPU OC sticking. I have been on bios 0082 since the day I received the board.
The problem I was having was during cold boot the system would restart 3 times before posting, then on the 3rd start I would go into the bios and the ram would be @ 2133 even though it showed 3200 as the selected speed. After rebooting from bios it would be at 3200. the volts prior to adjustment for soc was 1.113 and I changed it to 1.156 after that my cold boot issue was resolved.


----------



## GraveNoX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> See this post and this.


Tried to find the video in my history but no luck.
There was only 1 opinion. Maybe on C6H the 4-pin have higher priority in specific scenarios. For example my PC draws 150W on UEFI but only 80-90W in Windows on idle so you need more power to enter BIOS (higher voltage) than Windows and maybe 4-pin has a higher priority before post.. Don't judge, I just throw ideas.


----------



## gupsterg

I'll be honest I'm so far wasting my time watching another video linked before. So no interest to watch another when The Stilt and Raja have said what they have said. I mean no offense to you. Text can seem so cold/harsh at times







.
Quote:


> The EPS12V connector can safely deliver 408W+ (34A @ 12.00V) on any properly built PSU (18 AWG wires, or better).


So just the 8 pin does above, and below both.
Quote:


> Together these connectors can safely provide 612W+.


I have seen when running IBT AVX maximum no where near those figures for power draw for whole rig inc screen, etc.


----------



## NotAgain

Just updated to 1106 and reported CPU temperatures seem to be about 5C higher than before. Or maybe it's just a particularly warm day today.
This is very problematic for me, because it means that under full load, my CPU can hit a reported "75.5C".
Since the maximum temperature allowed in Q-Fan is 75C, that means my fans all start spinning at maximum speed - which is 3000 RPM for the case fans.
Also, the minimum PWM duty cycle is now 20% which means that the fans spin faster than they need to at idle, and Q-Fan only goes up to 600 RPM minimum speed, not 800 RPM.

Can the range for these settings be extended, or can Q-Fan use the offset temperature instead of Tctl?


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Were your cold boot issues memory settings not being kept, OC settings not being kept, or both? I haven't even attempted overclocking yet, but on cold boots my memory always reverts to 2133, even if it was only running at 2966 prior. I'd love a solution for that!! Maybe SOC voltage would help!


That is a memory training issue. If it tries to train the memory and fails, it reverts to 2166. With 0079 and newer, the default was changed from attempting to train memory 5 times down to 1 time, and that causes that symptom for a fair number of people. Bump that number up to 5 times, and you should be free of that issue.


----------



## GraveNoX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I'll be honest I'm so far wasting my time watching another video linked before. So no interest to watch another when The Stilt and Raja have said what they have said. I mean no offense to you. Text can seem so cold/harsh at times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> So just the 8 pin does above, and below both.
> I have seen when running IBT AVX maximum no where near those figures for power draw for whole rig inc screen, etc.


If it can draw 400 watts, why don't unplug 24 pin and use 8 pin only ?


----------



## orlfman

to clarify, from what i've read, 1106 doesn't allow for dram voltage to be anything higher than 1.2v's? 1.35v's doesn't work at all?


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robiatti*
> 
> Sorry I should have mentioned my cold boot issues where strictly memory speed related. Never had an issue with CPU OC sticking. I have been on bios 0082 since the day I received the board.
> The problem I was having was during cold boot the system would restart 3 times before posting, then on the 3rd start I would go into the bios and the ram would be @ 2133 even though it showed 3200 as the selected speed. After rebooting from bios it would be at 3200. the volts prior to adjustment for soc was 1.113 and I changed it to 1.156 after that my cold boot issue was resolved.


Awesome, same issue I'm having on 0083! I'm going to flash 0082 tonight to get the 1T clock rate and try this. Thanks man, much appreciated!

Targonis: thanks to you too.







I can't multi quote from work since we're forced to use Internet Exploder, but I'll look into the retry settings, which I presume are somewhere in this convoluted BIOS.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveNoX*
> 
> If it can draw 400 watts, why don't unplug 24 pin and use 8 pin only ?


You are taking the post out of context.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Awesome, same issue I'm having on 0083! I'm going to flash 0082 tonight to get the 1T clock rate and try this. Thanks man, much appreciated!
> 
> Targonis: thanks to you too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't multi quote from work since we're forced to use Internet Exploder, but I'll look into the retry settings, which I presume are somewhere in this convoluted BIOS.


When you get everything set right, memory will train first try. While I don't have much experience with the cold boot issue, my failed POSTs were stopping somewhere short of Qcode 55 so memory training hadn't occured (Qcode 36 I believe).


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> When you get everything set right, memory will train first try. While I don't have much experience with the cold boot issue, my failed POSTs were stopping somewhere short of Qcode 55 so memory training hadn't occured (Qcode 36 I believe).


It seemed like my memory training was trying 3 times, then giving up, even with 3200 at loose timings the RAM should be able to handle. I tried timings that were more loose than the average hooker and it still didn't work. Maybe I just need to wait for more BIOS revisions to support my particular RAM kit, or be happy with 2933 at super low timings in the 12's.


----------



## Reikoji

o noes. dram is indeed locked to 1.2v or less :3


----------



## Reikoji

funny i could still get post at 3200mhz and same timings, but bios decided to lock up while i was checking it.


----------



## alucardis666

Updated to new bios. OC's are not working, I'm stuck at stock regardless of my settings in the bios...



Also stuck with my bclk @ 90 since trying 0003


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> It seemed like my memory training was trying 3 times, then giving up, even with 3200 at loose timings the RAM should be able to handle. I tried timings that were *more loose than the average hooker* and it still didn't work. Maybe I just need to wait for more BIOS revisions to support my particular RAM kit, or be happy with 2933 at super low timings in the 12's.












If you can get better timings than rated (i.e. C12 vs the rated C14 of the kit), you likely have a good candidate for a BCLK as the strap settings for 3200 just don't work well for your memory. I can run 3500 without issue but a BCLK of 100.2 on the 3200 strap will prevent it from training due to the timings associated with that strap. Just something else to try if you haven't already.


----------



## Kildar

Yer welcome.....


----------



## webhito

Quick question fellas!
What are your idle cpu speeds? My 1800x does not go under 2053.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Updated to new bios. OC's are not working, I'm stuck at stock regardless of my settings in the bios...
> 
> 
> 
> Also stuck with my bclk @ 90 since trying 0003


Am I screwed @ stock till the new official bios is released?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Am I screwed @ stock till the new official bios is released?


Go back to a previous release that was working well for you.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can get better timings than rated (i.e. C12 vs the rated C14 of the kit), you likely have a good candidate for a BCLK as the strap settings for 3200 just don't work well for your memory. I can run 3500 without issue but a BCLK of 100.2 on the 3200 strap will prevent it from training due to the timings associated with that strap. Just something else to try if you haven't already.


I'm trying to get my memory up to speed WITHOUT BCLK tinkering. I figured I'd get the ram running fast first, then get into P-state overclocking. I have an M.2 drive, so messing with the BCLK screws that up GOOD. Plus, I've always preferred to not OC the PCIE bus, even a little. My RAM is 3600 CL15 stuff FYI, so I figured 3200 at CL14 wouldn't be a problem. Lots to learn on AM4!


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Quick question fellas!
> What are your idle cpu speeds? My 1800x does not go under 2053.


Depends on what you set your P2 as. Ive set mine as low as 1500, it went there.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I'm trying to get my memory up to speed WITHOUT BCLK tinkering. I figured I'd get the ram running fast first, then get into P-state overclocking. I have an M.2 drive, so messing with the BCLK screws that up GOOD. Plus, I've always preferred to not OC the PCIE bus, even a little. My RAM is 3600 CL15 stuff FYI, so I figured 3200 at CL14 wouldn't be a problem. Lots to learn on AM4!


My m.2 960 Evo ran all the way up to 140 without any issues (was as high as I tried). What problems did you have with it? As for your 3200 strap, did you try 16-14-14-14-36 by chance? Just throwing out some ideas


----------



## toxick

What's up with BIOS version CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 1106 Update AGESA to 1.0.0.4a because it was available a couple of hours ago on Asus official page, Win 10/64?
Now is available for Win7/32 and Win 8.1/64


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Depends on what you set your P2 as. Ive set mine as low as 1500, it went there.


Cheers, will look for that setting!


----------



## Reikoji

False alarm!


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Go back to a previous release that was working well for you.


Can't keep getting the "Not an official Bios" error


----------



## MingBee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Can't keep getting the "Not an official Bios" error


use the bios flashback button ! worked for me...


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> My m.2 960 Evo ran all the way up to 140 without any issues (was as high as I tried). What problems did you have with it? As for your 3200 strap, did you try 16-14-14-14-36 by chance? Just throwing out some ideas


Well I tried some of the DCHP presets in the BIOS just for fun, and every one of them would cause my Intel 600p m.2 drive to just vanish without a trace since they jack up the base clock. No show in the BIOS at all, it just disappears. For the 3200 memory settings, I even tried ultra-loose timings like 18-18-18-18-36 (I think I even went way higher than 36 too). But no matter what, it would just boot loop back to 2133. My only success was setting to 2933, and just for giggles I set the timings to 12-12-12-12-24, and it actually worked, but won't retain those settings on a cold boot. I think I just need to let Elmor and Raja work out all the kinks and wait for future updates (currently on BIOS 0083, but will flash 0082 when I get home to see what happens with that one).


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Can't keep getting the "Not an official Bios" error


You need to use USB Flashback, not the EZ flash in the BIOS.


----------



## skline00

Why was beta 1106 even released?









The feedback does not sound promising.


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> Why was beta 1106 even released?


so that we could test it


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> Why was beta 1106 even released?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The feedback does not sound promising.


late april fools joke


----------



## rt123

The "Joke" being the QA work done by the internal Asus team??


----------



## Silent Scone

CAS14 1T 3450Mhz


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> The "Joke" being the QA work done by the internal Asus team??


At this point I'm 100% sure ASUS/MSI/Gigabyte/ASROCK is AMD's "beta" team and this overclock.net thread is the ASUS "beta" team.

The "crap" flows down-stream....the mobo makers are getting handed a pile of crap from AMD, and we are receiving the motherboard manufactures crap.

This whole release should have been pushed to iron out the bugs, and it will be to AMD's loss. I am responsible for building 5-10 computers a year for friends (or telling them what parts to order), and guess how many AMD recommendations I'm giving out? ZERO. I wouldn't put anyone else through this garbage.


----------



## dorbot

> Silent Scone, could you detail the other BIOS settings needed for that ram speed, volts and tweaks?


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> You need to use USB Flashback, not the EZ flash in the BIOS.


How do I do that? Under tools in the bvios all I see is the EZ Flash 3 utillity.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> At this point I'm 100% sure ASUS/MSI/Gigabyte/ASROCK is AMD's "beta" team and this overclock.net thread is the ASUS "beta" team.
> 
> The "crap" flows down-stream....the mobo makers are getting handed a pile of crap from AMD, and we are receiving the motherboard manufactures crap.
> 
> This whole release should have been pushed to iron out the bugs, and it will be to AMD's loss. I am responsible for building 5-10 computers a year for friends (or telling them what parts to order), and guess how many AMD recommendations I'm giving out? ZERO. I wouldn't put anyone else through this garbage.


Salty much? *ALL* new generation releases have bugs, this is for all tech, everywhere. If it's got firmware, software, or an OS, then it WILL have issues at release. Ryzen hasn't even been out for a full 3 months yet.


----------



## MingBee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> How do I do that? Under tools in the bvios all I see is the EZ Flash 3 utillity.


- USB BIOS Flash Back port is the bottom black port (USB2.0) at the back I/O. Filename
should be C6H.CAP.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MingBee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> How do I do that? Under tools in the bvios all I see is the EZ Flash 3 utillity.
> 
> 
> 
> - USB BIOS Flash Back port is the bottom black port (USB2.0) at the back I/O. Filename
> should be C6H.CAP.
Click to expand...

Follow directions in subsection 2.2 of the User Guide.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Salty much? *ALL* new generation releases have bugs, this is for all tech, everywhere. If it's got firmware, software, or an OS, then it WILL have issues at release. Ryzen hasn't even been out for a full 3 months yet.


The reality of the situation is there are bugs, and then there are bugs. The ROG team are working 24/7 on this, and with concurrent platform releases. My opinion, the platform was not ready. It can be coloured anyway you like - the credit here goes to the guys working around the clock to improve things.


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Salty much? *ALL* new generation releases have bugs, this is for all tech, everywhere. If it's got firmware, software, or an OS, then it WILL have issues at release. Ryzen hasn't even been out for a full 3 months yet.


I've been around and doing this long enough to seen A LOT of releases (I think my first AMD build was in 1999-2000). This has been the worst. This isn't acceptable. 3 months is a long time to have to "beta test" a new release.

**** didn't used to work like this. Just because it's becoming more common, doesn't mean it's right.

So yes, I am salty. This release is the worst release in my 17 years of building computers.

If you bought a new car and it took the car dealership 3 months to make your car run even remotely correctly, would you not be mad?
If you paid someone to install you a new shower, and your shower intermittently leaked for 3 months would you not be mad?
If you paid money for ANY OTHER THING EVER AND IT DIDN'T WORK PROPERLY FOR 3 MONTHS WOULD YOU NOT BE MAD.

This shouldn't be different. This isn't even remotely all ASUS's fault and I'm not angry at them. This is mostly on AMD. That being said, ASUS wanted to jump in on the "gravy train" and get Ryzen boards out with release, so they rushed a product to be out. Once again, crap flows downstream.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> I've been around and doing this long enough to seen A LOT of releases (I think my first AMD build was in 1999-2000). This has been the worst. This isn't acceptable. 3 months is a long time to have to "beta test" a new release.
> 
> **** didn't used to work like this. Just because it's becoming more common, doesn't mean it's right.
> 
> So yes, I am salty. This release is the worst release in my 17 years of building computers.
> 
> If you bought a new car and it took the car dealership 3 months to make your car run even remotely correctly, would you not be mad?
> If you paid someone to install you a new shower, and your shower intermittently leaked for 3 months would you not be mad?
> If you paid money for ANY OTHER THING EVER AND IT DIDN'T WORK PROPERLY FOR 3 MONTHS WOULD YOU NOT BE MAD.
> 
> This shouldn't be different. This isn't even remotely all ASUS's fault and I'm not angry at them. This is mostly on AMD. That being said, ASUS wanted to jump in on the "gravy train" and get Ryzen boards out with release, so they rushed a product to be out. Once again, crap flows downstream.


Hang on, hang on. Take a step back a minute here.

You're running a brand new architecture well out of spec (you've said on previous posts you're running a 1700 at 3.9Ghz and 3200Mhz RAM - neither of which are even remotely guaranteed) and you're complaining it's not working correctly??

To use your own analogy:
"Here, mate, I bought this car 3 months ago with a top speed of 120MPH, but it keeps stalling when I try and reach 200MPH, I DEMAND A REFUND!"

You'd get laughed at...

Have a word with yourself mate.


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Hang on, hang on. Take a step back a minute here.
> 
> You're running a brand new architecture well out of spec (you've said on previous posts you're running a 1700 at 3.9Ghz and 3200Mhz RAM - neither of which are even remotely guaranteed) and you're complaining it's not working correctly??
> 
> To use your own analogy:
> "Here, mate, I bought this car 3 months ago with a top speed of 120MPH, but it keeps stalling when I try and reach 200MPH, I DEMAND A REFUND!"
> 
> You'd get laughed at...
> 
> Have a word with yourself mate.


Actually I'm running 100% stock right now, and my memory is running under it's rated max speeds. You know why....because everything is buggy and every BIOS past 1002 hasn't allowed me to even run 3200 on my ram (which was on the CVL by the way).

Overclocking is a waste of time until AMD fixes it's microcode, then I will try again.

So no, I can't run my stock build how it should run...so step off your high horse.


----------



## 1000moths

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Actually I'm running 100% stock right now, and my memory is running under it's rated max speeds. You know why....because everything is buggy and every BIOS past 1002 hasn't allowed me to even run 3200 on my ram (which was on the CVL by the way).
> 
> Overclocking is a waste of time until AMD fixes it's microcode, then I will try again.
> 
> So no, I can't run my stock build how it should run...so step off your high horse.


Just wow, we're in a great position with people like elmor allowing us to test new stuff. Yeps there are problems, for me that's a fair trade for the performance of the platform overall.

There is a solution if you don't want to play with a new platform.


----------



## Kildar

I'm at 3.8 and 3200 and as happy as a lark....

I'd be tickled pink if they would just fix the cold boot issue.....


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Actually I'm running 100% stock right now, and my memory is running under it's rated max speeds. You know why....because everything is buggy and every BIOS past 1002 hasn't allowed me to even run 3200 on my ram (which was on the CVL by the way).
> 
> Overclocking is a waste of time until AMD fixes it's microcode, then I will try again.
> 
> So no, I can't run my stock build how it should run...so step off your high horse.


3200 on the memory is an overclock and not a guarantee. It is operating how AMD said it would operate, it just isn't operating how you hoped it would operate. Contrary to your results, this was the single easiest build I've ever had in the sense that I plugged everything in and it worked as advertised first try. I've spent a lot of time tinkering with the BIOS to get things where they are now (3.9ghz and 3500 RAM) but that is something I enjoy. Things are improving little by little (platform hasn't even been out two months contrary to the three months previously posted).


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> Hey man, could you please share that awesome wallpaper with the rest of us eagerly waiting for VEGA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's terrific news! What settings did you use to accomplish it?
> Thanks @elmor and the rest of the ASUS team for your continuing support! It's really appreciated as we do not walk in the dark


https://www.dropbox.com/s/eic5c3nkq0xoww2/Vega%20wallpaper.png?dl=0

click the 3 little dot on the top right corner and download it


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1000moths*
> 
> Just wow, we're in a great position with people like elmor allowing us to test new stuff. Yeps there are problems, for me that's a fair trade for the performance of the platform overall.
> 
> There is a solution if you don't want to play with a new platform.


elmor is doing a great job...this isn't his issue.

This is a rushed and un-finished product. There is no way around that. There isn't any excuse for 2-3 months in and things going this poorly. This is ground-breaking in levels of unfinished.

I don't know why everyone is defending AMD so hard...I'm one of the bigger AMD fanboys, but Ryzen is a buggy, rushed, should-not-be-out-right-now product.

I've been playing with new platforms for 17 years...I'm telling you this is the worst I have experienced. This has set a new "low bar" and I'm supposed to be OK with it?


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> After verifying again that my CPU won't post with increased baseclock below 104.8 I again tried to get stable with this. Memory errors are not a problem but my Fury X absolutely does not like the higher baseclock. With some increase in VDDP I could get it to just BSOD instead of code 8 most of the time but in the end only lowering to PCI-E generation 2 for the 16x slot fixes this. I increased VDDP up to 1.095V, not sure if I want to try any higher.
> 
> But the lengthy freezes during RealBench reappeared to some degree even though they were mostly gone after the power plan fix. Guess this is somewhat related.


Chew recommends getting everything working with PCIe Gen1 set first. Then you can go back and start increasing pcie gen versions later.

My i7-2600 with a 105.8 BCLK OC would take a long time to start the first section of realbench on the first run. I found that after the gimp screens start to appear, if you stop the run and restart it and it would all run smoothly without the delayed start


----------



## breaker253

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> ProcODT plus the retry count are your friends. By default, 0083 will only try to train memory once before it either works or fails(resetting back to 2133). Try a ProcODT of 80 and giving it at least 3 attempts to train before giving up.


Flashed to 0082 and set ProcODT to 80 with 3 retries. After allowing the retry's I was able to boot just fine at 3200 with 16-17-17-35 on my timings. Stress tested all night with 0 failures (CPU at 1.4V @ 4000). Awesome advice thank you again.

Any recent breakthroughs on the CPU side? with my BCLK at 100, core ratio set to 40, and voltage at 1.4, I can't seem to get stable when going higher with the voltage and core ratio. I can't toy with my BCLK at all because setting it higher than 101 causes my M2 drive to no longer be seen at boot.


----------



## Randa71

after installing bios 1106 and after making a clear cmos (battery out for 10 minutes), everything is at default - Auto
1) Cpu temp is wrong, now bios shows 58°; with bios 1002 temp was 40°...it seems that + 20 offset is come back (my CPU is 1700X);
2) with hwinfo (v5.51-3141 or CPUZ) i see voltage spikes of 1.570







as max value for Vcore in the Asus Crosshair VI Tab...in the SVI2 TFN max voltage is 1.537v...which is real? which is correct? I hope that spikes of 1.570 (once 1.591 with hwinfo) doesn't fry my CPU....
Everything is at default....


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> How do I do that? Under tools in the bvios all I see is the EZ Flash 3 utillity.


Read this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/11970#post_26051060


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randa71*
> 
> after installing bios 1106 and after making a clear cmos (battery out for 10 minutes), everything is at default - Auto
> 1) Cpu temp is wrong, now bios shows 58°; with bios 1002 temp was 40°...it seems that + 20 offset is come back (my CPU is 1700X);
> 2) with hwinfo (v5.51-3141 or CPUZ) i see voltage spikes of 1.570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as max value for Vcore in the Asus Crosshair VI Tab...in the SVI2 TFN max voltage is 1.537v...which is real? which is correct? I hope that spikes of 1.570 (once 1.591 with hwinfo) doesn't fry my CPU....
> Everything is at default....


The temperature offset never went away but that isnt why you're seeing the increase in temperature, that is due to the increased vcore you've noted. As for 1106, the last few pages indicate there is an issue with DRAM voltage so you'll probably want to switch back to what you were running previously.


----------



## east river

Anything above
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Actually I'm running 100% stock right now, and my memory is running under it's rated max speeds. You know why....because everything is buggy and every BIOS past 1002 hasn't allowed me to even run 3200 on my ram (which was on the CVL by the way).
> 
> Overclocking is a waste of time until AMD fixes it's microcode, then I will try again.
> 
> So no, I can't run my stock build how it should run...so step off your high horse.


Anything above 2667MHz is not guaranteed on the AMD platform, regardless what the RAM is rated at (It's probably rated for the Intel platform)

Yeah it's annoying because people (reasonably) expect RAM to run at speeds higher than 2667MHz but this is the reality with brand new platforms.
I don't know what platforms you've built over the past 17 years, but a lot of brand new platforms experience issues like this. Remember SATA corruption with Sandy Bridge?


----------



## DannyDK

Hmm, i had 3.9ghz cpu and 2933mhz ram before i flashed to the new bios, and now i can only get 2400mhz on the ram and the cpu wont overclock, tryed 3.9-3.8-3.6 all with the same settings as before and i simply cant get it to overclock. Im i all of a sudden do everything wrong? :-(
I absolutly do apreciate all the work on the bios front i realy do, but this new one is not for my 1700 and g-skill 3000mhz hynix ram


----------



## MingBee

are you getting "0C" on the debug led? i have the same problem.

and ram won't overclock cause vdimm is somehow locked at 1.20v.


----------



## Randa71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> The temperature offset never went away but that isnt why you're seeing the increase in temperature, that is due to the increased vcore you've noted. As for 1106, the last few pages indicate there is an issue with DRAM voltage so you'll probably want to switch back to what you were running previously.


Sorry but my dram voltages is always the same: 1.220V at 2133MHZ....this isn't change from 1002....i think that temp in bios isn't correct because before C6H i had another asus motherboard prime B350 Plus and with that motherboard cpu temp showed in bios was 58°...exactly the same now..

PS: i have noticed that system, now, seems much more responsive than before...and this thing is noticed also by my friends...


----------



## alucardis666

So back on 0082 and my temps are reporting crazy low? This isn't accurate is it? I was loading before around 68c in cinebench and idle was around 28-32 with 22c ambient...


----------



## MingBee

sense mi skew enabled?


----------



## Bart

Anyone having trouble downloading 0082 from the first post?


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randa71*
> 
> Sorry but my dram voltages is always the same: 1.220V at 2133MHZ....this isn't change from 1002....i think that temp in bios isn't correct because before C6H i had another asus motherboard prime B350 Plus and with that motherboard cpu temp showed in bios was 58°...exactly the same now..
> 
> PS: i have noticed that system, now, seems much more responsive than before...and this thing is noticed also by my friends...


well 1.2v's is the default for ddr4 jedec spec'd ram. your ram, running at 2133mhz, is jedec spec and thus will run at 1.2v's. what's going on is people are unable to set 1.35v's for ram that's operating out of jedec standard. which is needed for higher frequencies like 2933mhz and 3200.


----------



## MingBee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Anyone having trouble downloading 0082 from the first post?


works for me! here's a mirror:
http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=02514090296119710427


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MingBee*
> 
> works for me! here's a mirror:
> http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=02514090296119710427


Thanks man!! That one works fine!


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> well 1.2v's is the default for ddr4 jedec spec'd ram. your ram, running at 2133mhz, is jedec spec and thus will run at 1.2v's. what's going on is people are unable to set 1.35v's for ram that's operating out of jedec standard. which is needed for higher frequencies like 2933mhz and 3200.


Wonder if anyone tried the 3200 strap (likely 1.35 JEDEC)?


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyDK*
> 
> Hmm, i had 3.9ghz cpu and 2933mhz ram before i flashed to the new bios, and now i can only get 2400mhz on the ram and the cpu wont overclock, tryed 3.9-3.8-3.6 all with the same settings as before and i simply cant get it to overclock. Im i all of a sudden do everything wrong? :-(
> I absolutly do apreciate all the work on the bios front i realy do, but this new one is not for my 1700 and g-skill 3000mhz hynix ram


I have that ram too, i gave up on it. Got some faster Samsung B stuff. Just works moar betterer.

I hope I can get further with the hynix kit when the new microcode comes out, (Have not tried it with the 90 MHZ bios ) will stick in on the B350 board I have. Should make a nice little machine but I need to decide on a processor, maybe a Ryzen 5. But main rig gets all the nice kit.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MingBee*
> 
> sense mi skew enabled?


Should I disable it?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Should I disable it?


For the R7 1700, yes.


----------



## MingBee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Should I disable it?


for non x cpu's, yes!


----------



## Randa71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> well 1.2v's is the default for ddr4 jedec spec'd ram. your ram, running at 2133mhz, is jedec spec and thus will run at 1.2v's. what's going on is people are unable to set 1.35v's for ram that's operating out of jedec standard. which is needed for higher frequencies like 2933mhz and 3200.


infact i agree with you...i don't think that 58° in bios is caused by a high dram voltage...i think that is an offset related problem...same temp with my cpu (1700X) and prime b350 plus....
a question: in hwinfo which voltages are correct? Vcore (Asus TAB) or SVI2 TFN (CPU TAB)? they are different and i don't understand why...


----------



## Nijo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> So back on 0082 and my temps are reporting crazy low? This isn't accurate is it? I was loading before around 68c in cinebench and idle was around 28-32 with 22c ambient...


Your PLL-Voltage is too low, should be around 1.8V. Lowering it shows wrong temps.


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Actually I'm running 100% stock right now, and my memory is running under it's rated max speeds. You know why....because everything is buggy and every BIOS past 1002 hasn't allowed me to even run 3200 on my ram (which was on the CVL by the way).
> 
> Overclocking is a waste of time until AMD fixes it's microcode, then I will try again.
> 
> So no, I can't run my stock build how it should run...so step off your high horse.


Do you even remember Sandy Bridge and X99 launch? Was flawless wasn't it? Why did you even buy an AM4 platform? With your experience you should have done your research. Yes the platform was rushed but they are working to fix it. For now it works damn fine unless you absolutely have to get that RAM of yours to 3200 to get minimal performance gains over 2933 that will probably boot just fine.
CPU OC is a part of the silicone lottery but that's just the way it is.

I understand that some people just have to get it all at the start but come on, give the guys some slack. It works fine, just lower your settings and wait for the may update at least. Or get back to your trusty old Intel build that hasn't been improved much for yeeeeeeeeeears.


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randa71*
> 
> infact i agree with you...i don't think that 58° in bios is caused by a high dram voltage...i think that is an offset related problem...same temp with my cpu (1700X) and prime b350 plus....
> a question: in hwinfo which voltages are correct? Vcore (Asus TAB) or SVI2 TFN (CPU TAB)? they are different and i don't understand why...


both. the first is the motherboard vcore sensor, the other, which is SVI2, is the CPU's own vcore sensor. which one is more accurate? well i use the motherboard vcore as what the motherboard is sending, and the cpu vcore as what the cpu is reporting what its receiving / using.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Well good thing I'm not trying out beta BIOSes anymore haha. 1002 for life!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL. well till May anyway?


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/eic5c3nkq0xoww2/Vega%20wallpaper.png?dl=0
> 
> click the 3 little dot on the top right corner and download it


Thanks so much, mate!


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> Do you even remember Sandy Bridge and X99 launch? Was flawless wasn't it? Why did you even buy an AM4 platform? With your experience you should have done your research. Yes the platform was rushed but they are working to fix it. For now it works damn fine unless you absolutely have to get that RAM of yours to 3200 to get minimal performance gains over 2933 that will probably boot just fine.
> CPU OC is a part of the silicone lottery but that's just the way it is.
> 
> I understand that some people just have to get it all at the start but come on, give the guys some slack. It works fine, just lower your settings and wait for the may update at least. Or get back to your trusty old Intel build that hasn't been improved much for yeeeeeeeeeears.


I still don't understand why you are defending AMD. Because X99 wasn't a great release, we are supposed to let AMD get away with this release? I don't like this "slippery slope" argument..."well the X99 sucked so it's OK for Ryzen to suck too."

Not in my world. You even said it yourself, the platform was rushed. What is there to defend? They rushed a product, and it has bugs. All manufactures are having cold-boot issues. My ****ty FX with a slower hard drive boots 10-15 seconds faster than Ryzen with an M.2 drive. Memory is like rolling the dice.

This isn't aimed at ASUS...they are trying. This is just me saying AMD prematurely released this product and I don't think it is acceptable. How you guys can contort this to make it "our fault for early adopting" blows my mind...because this shouldn't be on us. This is on AMD.


----------



## gupsterg

Checking in peeps







, went back to 0081, smooth flash, set base profile > base with manual voltages > base 3200C14 > 3.8 3200C14 =







.



Shame 1106 had issues







, but hey ho can't win'em all







.

Yeah had my moans, etc. But my bug list is very small (in order of my priorities) :-

a) PState VID changes in UEFI to work.

b) SIO CPU Sensor mode settable in UEFI instead of using app Elmor made.

c) Yeah wouldn't mind cold boot at 3200MHz fixed, but as I'd still end up using "Sleep" mode as it's quick "go to" desktop not a biggie for me.

So I'd say I'm enjoying my "Road to Ryzen"







, night night and chat tomorrow







.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> I still don't understand why you are defending AMD. Because X99 wasn't a great release, we are supposed to let AMD get away with this release? I don't like this "slippery slope" argument..."well the X99 sucked so it's OK for Ryzen to suck too."
> 
> Not in my world. You even said it yourself, the platform was rushed. What is there to defend? They rushed a product, and it has bugs. All manufactures are having cold-boot issues. My ****ty FX with a slower hard drive boots 10-15 seconds faster than Ryzen with an M.2 drive. Memory is like rolling the dice.
> 
> This isn't aimed at ASUS...they are trying. This is just me saying AMD prematurely released this product and I don't think it is acceptable. How you guys can contort this to make it "our fault for early adopting" blows my mind...because this shouldn't be on us. This is on AMD.


Used my 1600 at 3.8ghz at 2933mhz ram speed, no issues with boot or shut down.
sure, I set timings manually for ram but thats the only tweak I had to do.

rushed?
to some extent absolutly.
bios are what they are and it seems people been so used to intel that when you release a major new tech competiting agaisnt and beating intel, it comes at some drawbacks.

However, todays world we are seldom seeing any company reelase a product flawlessly.
apple antenna issue for example, what did happen? or the recent samsung issue with battery.
both big companies but now and then you have to release the product and fix things along the way as there is no chance to find everything that can go wrong.
part of the tech speed to bring new products out to markets.


----------



## Randa71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> both. the first is the motherboard vcore sensor, the other, which is SVI2, is the CPU's own vcore sensor. which one is more accurate? well i use the motherboard vcore as what the motherboard is sending, and the cpu vcore as what the cpu is reporting what its receiving / using.


Thank you for your explanation...what i don't understand is, with AMD Power Plan or with High Performance Plan for example, how it's possibile that motherboard is sending Vcore of 0.5 or little higher and SVI2 TFN receive 1.3 or 1.4V...how it's possible that cpu is receveing a higher voltage respect of what motherboard is sending? what i think that Vcore motherboard must be higher than SVI2....how can the cpu use 1.4v when motherboard is sending 0.414 for example?


----------



## dorbot

I'd prefer to have it now rather than wait another 6 months or more which is the outcome your argument dictates.

And its good fun. And it will be better faster with all of us working on it.

I think we all knew it was a going to be a bit of a crap launch but the important thing here is that the performance of this architecture is way better than anyone expected a year ago.

Had the performance been less good than it is, I would have bought it anyway because I understand that it is vital that Intel's market dominance is curtailed, for obvious reasons.

I also don't think it is a valid comparison to pit a mature architecture against a newly launched one. There are so many variables any direct comparison is pretty meaningless.

I see your point and I have vented about it a bit earlier in the thread myself and many people pop up and start it all up again every now and then.

The problem really is that different people have different expectations. My expectations were pretty low so I am more than happy and I would have put up with a tonne more **** just to get Intel (and Nvidia for that matter) under control. If your expectations are high and you want the same experience as a mature Intel or Apple (God forbid) platform then your just setting yourself up for disappointment. I don't think it is a realistic expectation, which is why I think this leaves us exactly where we find ourselves.

I think most of the problems will be sorted in Zen 2, I think that is a realistic expectation. And I expect this platform to be as good as it can be in about a year.

In 10 years it'll be awesome, but also obsolete... lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> I still don't understand why you are defending AMD. Because X99 wasn't a great release, we are supposed to let AMD get away with this release? I don't like this "slippery slope" argument..."well the X99 sucked so it's OK for Ryzen to suck too."
> 
> Not in my world. You even said it yourself, the platform was rushed. What is there to defend? They rushed a product, and it has bugs. All manufactures are having cold-boot issues. My ****ty FX with a slower hard drive boots 10-15 seconds faster than Ryzen with an M.2 drive. Memory is like rolling the dice.
> 
> This isn't aimed at ASUS...they are trying. This is just me saying AMD prematurely released this product and I don't think it is acceptable. How you guys can contort this to make it "our fault for early adopting" blows my mind...because this shouldn't be on us. This is on AMD.


----------



## Inkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> See above.
> 
> I know if you use control panel to "change" AMD Software you can pick remove Ryzen Power Plan, it may then give you back min/max CPU states in Power Plan in other plans. I have copy of Ryzen Power Plan on it's own, I will attach to a OP in my thread in sig. There is also a method in OP on manually installing the Ryzen Power Plan which I tested as well and min/max CPU state was there for me.
> 
> Personally I didn't like the Ryzen Power Plan from my test cases (see thread), so I went Balanced with 50% Core Parking.


Thanks for the suggestion and for the link to your thread. I'll check in in a couple of hours to see if this method repopulates the min/max states in the other power plans. Otherwise, we'll set up a basic Pstate overclock to test whether or not it triggers Windows to display the settings .

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> It's easy to miss something. You could try posting your EUFI screenshots, these guys are good at spotting things.


It sure is. I'll post screenshots tonight when I'm home from work.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> That's not true, usually you can go backwards unless we've fixes problems which we'd rather not have users go back to (most extreme case the recent EC bricking).


Hello

Which across platforms is not a rare occurrence. Regardless, as many have already suggested, when flashing to a previous BIOS version the best option is USB Flashback.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> That's terrific news! What settings did you use to accomplish it?


Hello

The pertinent settings are in the screenshot. ProODT is set to 68.6 ohms.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> CAS14 1T 3450Mhz


Would you share your various voltage settings?


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Would you share your various voltage settings?


Yeah, I'd like to see them too. 

Just had an idea. You know how Aura etc is killing trident RGB RAM modules?

I thought we should start combing ebay and such for suspiciously cheap RGB RAM kits because we all know how to fix them now.

What could possibly go wrong?

Famous last words..........


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inkey*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion and for the link to your thread. I'll check in in a couple of hours to see if this method repopulates the min/max states in the other power plans. Otherwise, we'll set up a basic Pstate overclock to test whether or not it triggers Windows to display the settings .


NP







, we must in differing timezones







. I forgot to add Ryzen Power Plan zip to my OP but here it is.

Ryzen_Balanced_Power_Plan.zip 47k .zip file


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Yeah, I'd like to see them too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had an idea. You know how Aura etc is killing trident RGB RAM modules?
> I thought we should start combing ebay and such for suspiciously cheap RGB RAM kits because we all know how to fix them now.
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?
> Famous last words..........












I just checked, none there, all new


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked, none there, all new


I found one in Germany. £225 for 4133 cl19. Is that a decent price? Still pretty expensive. But RAM price is just going to go up so I'm thinking about it lol..

I live in irrational hope that the RGB situation will be fixed.... Ever.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I found one in Germany. £225 for 4133 cl19. Is that a decent price? Still pretty expensive. But RAM price is just going to go up so I'm thinking about it lol..
> I live in irrational hope that the RGB situation will be fixed.... Ever.


Seems decent to me, I paid £203 for my 3200 C14 ones.

Gone up to £220 now tho.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Yeah, I'd like to see them too.


Me three! I've just about given up on getting past 2933 with this board / platform. Getting rather disgusted with AMD to be honest.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Me three! I've just about given up on getting past 2933 with this board / platform. Getting rather disgusted with AMD to be honest.


The only way to do it is BCLK.


----------



## dorbot

I wonder if it would be a good idea to set up a teamspeak or discord server for us to better chat about getting stuff working and explaining things.

It would be great to listen in to people that know what they are doing,lol.

Better than trawling through 12 billion pages....Probably meet some "interesting"







folk.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I wonder if it would be a good idea to set up a teamspeak or discord server for us to better chat about getting stuff working and explaining things.
> It would be great to listen in to people that know what they are doing,lol.
> Better than trawling through 12 billion pages....Probably meet some "interesting"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> folk.


Not a bad idea provided theres no trolls involved should be good.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Not a bad idea provided theres no trolls involved should be good.


Hmmm, well that rules me out.










Maybe I could be an Admin and then I can ban myself when I get out of hand...


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Not a bad idea provided theres no trolls involved should be good.


I might get drunk and belligerent...


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I might get drunk and belligerent...


Whats wrong with that? Its normal.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1nterceptor*
> 
> Take a look at this video, the last few minuted are about procODT...
> https://youtu.be/vZgpHTaQ10k


Thanks for the link







, +1 rep

Actually, I thought the whole video was excellent (except for the guy's initial we took a trip stuff - start at 3:56 in to skip that). The most knowledgeable here might not learn anything, but I found little tidbits throughout that were worthwhile for me. The presentation is by Robert Hallock - AMD's Head of Global Technical Marketing.

This guy has that combination of technical expertise and good communication skills to explain things clearly, that often such people lack. Worth a view IMOP.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I might get drunk and belligerent...


I already got a brit like that on my discord already haha. Its actually not a bad idea but i can see it getting out of hand.


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> I still don't understand why you are defending AMD. Because X99 wasn't a great release, we are supposed to let AMD get away with this release? I don't like this "slippery slope" argument..."well the X99 sucked so it's OK for Ryzen to suck too."
> 
> Not in my world. You even said it yourself, the platform was rushed. What is there to defend? They rushed a product, and it has bugs. All manufactures are having cold-boot issues. My ****ty FX with a slower hard drive boots 10-15 seconds faster than Ryzen with an M.2 drive. Memory is like rolling the dice.
> 
> This isn't aimed at ASUS...they are trying. This is just me saying AMD prematurely released this product and I don't think it is acceptable. How you guys can contort this to make it "our fault for early adopting" blows my mind...because this shouldn't be on us. This is on AMD.


I'm used to bugs on new stuff, it's everywhere and the bugs on AM4 isn't really bothering me since I know they are working on fixing them. I went into this knowing it all and my 1700x runs with no issues at 3,8 using Pstates in BIOS (didn't try getting it higher for now) and my Hynix Corsair vengeance RAM actually boots with the 2933 strap with everything on auto. They are 3200 sticks but 2933 is perfectly fine for now.
Ryzens hardware is great, it's the software that needs to improve and I'm fine with that and knew that before buying.
Memory is fine if you look at what AMD actually say about supported kits and speed. Supported kits doesn't mean they will run at the advertised speed. Alot of RAM issues will be solved in the may update. It boot just fine for me with the 0082 BIOS, just as fast as my old Z77 build, not slow at all from an SSD.

We obviously have different opinions about what "acceptable" is and that's fine. But the bottom line is that it works fine and will be great soon enough. Make a couple of toasts and enjoy the power of video editing while waiting for it to happen


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I already got a brit like that on my discord already haha. Its actually not a bad idea but i can see it getting out of hand.


...and you're not allowed to say "1.199v under load" every 5 minutes like you do on here


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> ...and you're not allowed to say "1.199v under load" every 5 minutes like you do on here


Yeah, that precipitates instant and extremely prejudicial wielding of the ban hammer.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> ...and you're not allowed to say "1.199v under load" every 5 minutes like you do on here


Pft hey, people ask for specs gotta give it to em, i could always yell 1.2GIGAWATTS every 5minutes instead.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjCRUvX2D0E


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Yeah, that precipitates instant and extremely prejudicial wielding of the ban hammer.


You just counter with, "I'm at 3.81ghz..."


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Pft hey, people ask for specs gotta give it to em, i could always yell 1.2GIGAWATTS every 5minutes instead.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjCRUvX2D0E


I'm only jesting mate, I find it funny.

What's wrong with 1.2? Too rounded up for you?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I'm only jesting mate, I find it funny.
> 
> What's wrong with 1.2? Too rounded up for you?


I like being precise, problem with being a perfectionist. Its why i dont state my idle being at 1.25 but 1.256 lol. With voltages i always state precise in case someone wants to try it out. 1.25 is very vague, could crash at 1.25 but not at 1.255 if you take your OC that precise and seriously.


----------



## dorbot

Think about it though. We could have a section/lobby/room or whatever it is in Discord called "Drunk Overclocking" it would be brilliant!

It could even have a belligerent section if you like.

Any time some bugger says 1.21 Gigawatts! or 1.999v we all have to take a drink....

How hard is it to set one up? Anyone done it before? How long does it take? It would be funny. And potentially useful.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Me three! I've just about given up on getting past 2933 with this board / platform. Getting rather disgusted with AMD to be honest.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> The only way to do it is BCLK.


Do you really mean the only way to get past 3200 is with BCLK? I've been able to get that at 100 BCLK, as have others.

Ohhps, never mind, just checked his memory:

Dominator Platinum Series - 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 DRAM 1866MHz C9 Memory Kit (CMD16GX3M4A1866C9)
Tested Latency: 9-10-9-27

Actually to me, getting to 2933 MHz with those four sticks seems darn good!


----------



## MuddyPaws

https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Think about it though. We could have a section/lobby/room or whatever it is in Discord called "Drunk Overclocking" it would be brilliant!
> It could even have a belligerent section if you like.
> Any time some bugger says 1.21 Gigawatts! or 1.999v we all have to take a drink....
> 
> How hard is it to set one up? Anyone done it before? How long does it take? It would be funny. And potentially useful.


Its very easy to setup a discord channel, ive got a couple myself i use for gaming.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


Wait 1106 is official? Aren't people haven't tons of issues with it, ***.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Do you really mean the only way to get past 3200 is with BCLK? I've been able to get that at 100 BCLK, as have others.
> 
> Ohhps, never mind, just checked his memory:
> 
> Dominator Platinum Series - 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 DRAM 1866MHz C9 Memory Kit (CMD16GX3M4A1866C9)
> Tested Latency: 9-10-9-27
> 
> Actually to me, getting to 2933 MHz with those four sticks seems darn good!


My memory is not the stuff in my sig obviously, since it's DDR3.







That's my main rig, x79 platform. My Ryzen rig has 2 x 8GB DDR4 G.Skill TridentZ 3600mhz @ CL15. I think I just need to wait for Asus to sort out the problems that AMD thrust upon them with this AM4 crap.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Wait 1106 is official? Aren't people haven't tons of issues with it, ***.


The late april fools joke carries on!

Hoping that one is a fixed version.


----------



## Bart

Crap, how the hell I did double post?!?!? Too much wine!! DOH!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> The late april fools joke carries on!
> 
> Hoping that one is a fixed version.


Seems like it huh God damn.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Its very easy to setup a discord channel, ive got a couple myself i use for gaming.


That's







then, having just volunteered yourself you can do it. Excellent! Thanks Man. Very kind.


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Wait 1106 is official? Aren't people haven't tons of issues with it, ***.


they took it down now


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> they took it down now


its still there. I just downloaded it!

hold on i'll go and flash it.


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> its still there. I just downloaded it!
> 
> hold on i'll go and flash it.


ohh sorry it still shows up under 32bit windows


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Do you really mean the only way to get past 3200 is with BCLK? I've been able to get that at 100 BCLK, as have others.
> 
> Ohhps, never mind, just checked his memory:
> 
> Dominator Platinum Series - 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 DRAM 1866MHz C9 Memory Kit (CMD16GX3M4A1866C9)
> Tested Latency: 9-10-9-27
> 
> Actually to me, getting to 2933 MHz with those four sticks seems darn good!


Yes, the only way to go beyond 3200 on your memory is via the BCLK; why everyone is so hesitant to use this is beyond me though.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> My memory is not the stuff in my sig obviously, since it's DDR3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my main rig, x79 platform. My Ryzen rig has 2 x 8GB DDR4 G.Skill TridentZ 3600mhz @ CL15. I think I just need to wait for Asus to sort out the problems that AMD thrust upon them with this AM4 crap.


Ha ok, well that makes sense!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> its still there. I just downloaded it!
> 
> hold on i'll go and flash it.


Hello

It shouldn't be there for long.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Yes, the only way to go beyond 3200 on your memory is via the BCLK; why everyone is so hesitant to use this is beyond me though.


I'm not hesitant, its just that every time I try it wont boot.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> That's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then, having just volunteered yourself you can do it. Excellent! Thanks Man. Very kind.


You guys can get it started, I'll edit some of the channels afterwords.

https://discord.gg/ySMRFXT


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I'm not hesitant, its just that every time I try it wont boot.


The 3200 strap usually isn't good for this but if you pick one of the lower straps, you should be ok.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You guys can get it started, I'll edit some of the channels afterwords.
> 
> https://discord.gg/ySMRFXT


I'm nerding out in Bless right now but I'll join if my buddies drop out (we're on mumble).


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> The 3200 strap usually isn't good for this but if you pick one of the lower straps, you should be ok.


OK, I might have a play now. 1800x with gskill 3600cl6.

Whats a sort of basic starting point for breaching 3200MHz?

2666 strap x whatever, set pcie gen1 .......bump up some voltages here and there. Just dont really have a clue.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I'm nerding out in Bless right now but I'll join if my buddies drop out (we're on mumble).


Im not on, im playing governor of poker with a buddy haha.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Should we be updating to 1106 bios update? just saw it on the website but thought i would check here first lol anyone have good luck with it?


----------



## dorbot

Lol BlueJ I was only joking. sort of.

Have to install discord .....


----------



## dorbot

noooooooo! locked at 1.2v DRAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> Should we be updating to 1106 bios update? just saw it on the website but thought i would check here first lol anyone have good luck with it?


----------



## Reikoji

April fools! I didn't go flash it...

Tempted to say i'm running 3200 while locked at 1.177v but i'm sure pictures would be demanded


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Lol BlueJ I was only joking. sort of.


Not a worry man, setting up discord is super easy, its not even a bad idea. Beats typing and spamming the thread. Plus you can use your phone as well so you can edit your BIOS while discording.


----------



## Kildar

Yeah and I got my ass chasstized for saying it was a great big fail......

Seems I was right!


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> Should we be updating to 1106 bios update? just saw it on the website but thought i would check here first lol anyone have good luck with it?


No, that was posted accidently(?)

possibly due to misinterpretation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> Yeah and I got my ass chasstized for saying it was a great big fail......
> 
> Seems I was right!


I think it was more for not saying what the fail was without semi-wall of angry text


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> Should we be updating to 1106 bios update? just saw it on the website but thought i would check here first lol anyone have good luck with it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> Yeah and I got my ass chasstized for saying it was a great big fail......
> 
> Seems I was right!


I think it was the way you said it is all. Or was that the other guy.? Who knows. You were right though. I think folk get a bit tired of other folk dumping on it.

Come to discord and we can all have a big argument . it will be ace.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> Yeah and I got my ass chasstized for saying it was a great big fail......
> 
> Seems I was right!


Did you try the 3200 strap by chance?


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Did you try the 3200 strap by chance?


Yes, That is my normal setup.

I'm @ 106.4x35.75 for 3803 and 3402 MHz for my F4-3200C14-16GTZR.

The only issue I'm having is with the cold boot.

Mel


----------



## GraveNoX

Received some stuff, I hope this will be fixed and won't be a hardware issue, so we don't need a new board/chipset/cpu stepping. This is my biggest fear.
Still waiting for a R7 1700.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> OK, I might have a play now. 1800x with gskill 3600cl6.
> Whats a sort of basic starting point for breaching 3200MHz?
> 2666 strap x whatever, set pcie gen1 .......bump up some voltages here and there. Just dont really have a clue.


Depends how far you want to go









My settings for 3500 at 3.9ghz
Vcore 1.425
LLC 3
BCLK 119.4 (whatever the corresponding strap was for 3500)
DRAM and DRAM vboot 1.425
SOC 1.156
PLL 1.90
Timings 16-16-16-16-36
VDDP .94 (I think)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://flic.kr/p/SXVgWC


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> Yes, That is my normal setup.
> 
> I'm @ 106.4x35.75 for 3803 and 3402 MHz for my F4-3200C14-16GTZR.
> 
> The only issue I'm having is with the cold boot.
> 
> Mel


Did you try with all defaults and just the 3200 strap? The reason I ask is because the JEDEC for your memory is 1.35v so I'm thinking the DOCP would have picked up on that and set 1.35 vice 1.20 (JEDEC used during failed memory training).


----------



## DannyDK

I must be stupid or have done something wrong somewhere, but i cant get bios flashback to work. I push the button on the back with a FAT32 USB stick in the right place but nothing happens, what am i doing wrong? :-(


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyDK*
> 
> I must be stupid or have done something wrong somewhere, but i cant get bios flashback to work. I push the button on the back with a FAT32 USB stick in the right place but nothing happens, what am i doing wrong? :-(


Did you rename the applicable BIOS file to C6H.cap?


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Did you try with all defaults and just the 3200 strap? The reason I ask is because the JEDEC for your memory is 1.35v so I'm thinking the DOCP would have picked up on that and set 1.35 vice 1.20 (JEDEC used during failed memory training).


Yes, originally set 100x38 with vdimm to 1.365 and dimmboot to 1.4.
LLC 2
Vcore 1.35
VDDSOC 1.15
All else Auto


----------



## DannyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Did you rename the applicable BIOS file to C6H.cap?


He he, i see its called CH6 on my stick, will change it and see if it helps ;-)


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyDK*
> 
> I must be stupid or have done something wrong somewhere, but i cant get bios flashback to work. I push the button on the back with a FAT32 USB stick in the right place but nothing happens, what am i doing wrong? :-(


Only three possibilities that I know of:

1. USB drive not in the proper Flashback slot.

2. You did not rename the bios file to C6H.cap

3. You did not hold the button down until it starts flashing blue.


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyDK*
> 
> I must be stupid or have done something wrong somewhere, but i cant get bios flashback to work. I push the button on the back with a FAT32 USB stick in the right place but nothing happens, what am i doing wrong? :-(


Did you hold it down for 5 seconds?


----------



## DannyDK

Hmm, didnt help to change it :-(


----------



## DannyDK

Will try to hold down the button, hold on


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyDK*
> 
> Hmm, didnt help to change it :-(


File is in the root named C6H.cap?


----------



## icyeye

can someone explain me what's wrong with this 1106 BIOS?just flashed and can Oc' it anymore.btw... just found that it's buggy one and wanted back to 0082 and... i can't???***?? EZFlash told me that : Selected file is not a proper BIOS???any suggestions??


----------



## DannyDK

There is only one file on the stick, btw holdng down the button did nothing :-(


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> can someone explain me what's wrong with this 1106 BIOS?just flashed and can Oc' it anymore.btw... just found that it's buggy one and wanted back to 0082 and... i can't???***?? EZFlash told me that : Selected file is not a proper BIOS???any suggestions??


You must use the Flashback method.


----------



## Kildar

DO U have it in the right port?


----------



## Reikoji

In addition to holding down the bios flashback button until you see the blue light, the USB drive has to be in the USB 2.0 slot with the white box around it, and the desired bios needs to be named C6H.CAP


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> can someone explain me what's wrong with this 1106 BIOS?just flashed and can Oc' it anymore.btw... just found that it's buggy one and wanted back to 0082 and... i can't???***?? EZFlash told me that : Selected file is not a proper BIOS???any suggestions??


Gotta use the flashback feature and only that. ezflash wont work.


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> You must use the Flashback method.


rly?? man... i am tired of this s h i t..... thanks anyway.


----------



## DannyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> DO U have it in the right port?


Yes, have used it before when i went from 902 to 1002


----------



## Reikoji

Post 1106 bios is the first time I had to use flashback on this board. I'm not salty about it









Coincidently, I discovered one cause for Pstates not downvolting. If you leave cpu voltage on auto, it wont downvolt, since I forgot to change that when redoing my settings. However Offset with the offset left on auto it will downvolt. so strange.


----------



## Kildar

I can't believe they released 1106 before we had a chance to report our findings...

I mean really, who screwed the pouch on this one?


----------



## DannyDK

Please dont hate me for pushing the wrong darn button, its difficult to get to the back of my PC 
It works now, 3.909ghz CPU and 2997mhz RAM, im happy again ;-)


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> I can't believe they released 1106 before we had a chance to report our findings...
> 
> I mean really, who screwed the pouch on this one?


Bites Tongue..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyDK*
> 
> Please dont hate me for pushing the wrong darn button, its difficult to get to the back of my PC
> It works now, 3.909ghz CPU and 2997mhz RAM, im happy again ;-)


Naw, I have done worse.


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Bites Tongue..
> 
> Naw, I have done worse.


LOL


----------



## madweazl

*****ing about not enough BIOS releases and *****ing about BIOS releases; gotta love it


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Which across platforms is not a rare occurrence. Regardless, as many have already suggested, when flashing to a previous BIOS version the best option is USB Flashback.
> Hello
> 
> The pertinent settings are in the screenshot. ProODT is set to 68.6 ohms.


Oh boy, you're absolutely right. Damn, am I tired today!
Thanks!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Thanks for the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , +1 rep
> 
> Actually, I thought the whole video was excellent (except for the guy's initial we took a trip stuff - start at 3:56 in to skip that). The most knowledgeable here might not learn anything, but I found little tidbits throughout that were worthwhile for me. The presentation is by Robert Hallock - AMD's Head of Global Technical Marketing.
> 
> This guy has that combination of technical expertise and good communication skills to explain things clearly, that often such people lack. Worth a view IMOP.


+1
I also recommend watching that video!


----------



## Broken Fang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> I WAS able to run my memory at 3200 prior to 1006. After I could not with previous settings that worked fine with 902, 1002, 079, 081, and 082.


Same for me, my g.skill 3200cl14 gtz have worked from day 1, but do not work with 1106.


----------



## Kriant

Need help with diagnosing a problem.

On cold boot I get black screen and code 24. I have to restart in order to get signal. Any idea what might be causing this?


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Need help with diagnosing a problem.
> 
> On cold boot I get black screen and code 24. I have to restart in order to get signal. Any idea what might be causing this?


Code 24 would mean the OS has loaded. Maybe check your display drivers and the cable being used (DVI?). It may be trying to display a refresh rate your monitor is incapable of.


----------



## VMEGAEXV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> I can't believe they released 1106 before we had a chance to report our findings...
> 
> I mean really, who screwed the pouch on this one?


o.0..i am wondering were they released it ? lol ...other then on 1st page stateing it was the latest beta.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VMEGAEXV*
> 
> o.0..i am wondering were they released it ? lol ...other then on 1st page stateing it was the latest beta.


it was on the ASUS website for the C6H. Got taken down pretty quick...


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> it was on the ASUS website for the C6H. Got taken down pretty quick...


Its still there under windows 64bit









I'll download and flash it, then rage out about Asus this asus that then claim to refuse to purchase any more ASUS products, but in the end i'll cool down and buy asus products anyway.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Its still there under windows 64bit


lol, ok.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

An update on the TridentZ RGBs - It looks like any software that reads the SMBus could be interfering with G. Skill's Sotware. It looks like the software write the SMBus to change the RGB Color information, and in the process may corrupt bytes that are being read by another application (e.g. CPU-Z, HWiNFO or even Thaiphoon Burner). There doesn't bee a solution to "fix" these bytes without buying a premium version of Thaiphoon Burner. I would love to see someone find a solution.

This is what a corrupt stick looks like:


I seem to be moderately saved. It doesn't look like I have corrupted my sticks too badly, and it seems like just the model name and manufacturer have been corrupted. Problem is this might have some unseen consequences.


----------



## Kriant

Latest bios is garbage - can't downgrade. Won't save settings and default back to stock ones. Ugh


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> An update on the TridentZ RGBs - It looks like any software that reads the SMBus could be interfering with G. Skill's Sotware. It looks like the software write the SMBus to change the RGB Color information, and in the process may corrupt bytes that are being read by another application (e.g. CPU-Z, HWiNFO or even Thaiphoon Burner). There doesn't bee a solution to "fix" these bytes without buying a premium version of Thaiphoon Burner. I would love to see someone find a solution.
> 
> This is what a corrupt stick looks like:
> 
> 
> I seem to be moderately saved. It doesn't look like I have corrupted my sticks too badly, and it seems like just the model name and manufacturer have been corrupted. Problem is this might have some unseen consequences.


At this point yours looks far better than mine did. Thaiphoon Burner seems very inexpensive for a fix. Mine seemed to be progressively getting worse.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> An update on the TridentZ RGBs - It looks like any software that reads the SMBus could be interfering with G. Skill's Sotware. It looks like the software write the SMBus to change the RGB Color information, and in the process may corrupt bytes that are being read by another application (e.g. CPU-Z, HWiNFO or even Thaiphoon Burner). There doesn't bee a solution to "fix" these bytes without buying a premium version of Thaiphoon Burner. I would love to see someone find a solution.
> 
> This is what a corrupt stick looks like:
> 
> 
> I seem to be moderately saved. It doesn't look like I have corrupted my sticks too badly, and it seems like just the model name and manufacturer have been corrupted. Problem is this might have some unseen consequences.


Yeah, we covered that a few days ago. Thaiphoon saved my ram.

This was my "good" stick. God knows how knackerd the one other one was.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/11840_20#post_26050212


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Latest bios is garbage - can't downgrade. Won't save settings and default back to stock ones. Ugh


Sorry that you had troubles, but to say you cannot downgrade is just plain wrong. Simply use the Flashback method.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Sorry that you had troubles, but to say you cannot downgrade is just plain wrong. Simply use the Flashback method.


To clarify: EZ flash within Bios doesn't work at all. Tried 83, 79, 81, and prior. It says that all prior bios are improper files.


----------



## VMEGAEXV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> it was on the ASUS website for the C6H. Got taken down pretty quick...


wow 0.0 ..guess it was good thing i was being slow today.


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> To clarify: EZ flash within Bios doesn't work at all. Tried 83, 79, 81, and prior. It says that all prior bios are improper files.


USB Flashbck... not EZ Flash...

It's the USB port on the back with white outline.

Check your manual...


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> To clarify: EZ flash within Bios doesn't work at all. Tried 83, 79, 81, and prior. It says that all prior bios are improper files.


Yes, that is correct and Elmor I think explained why they chose that option on their end (Many might disagree with the reasoning, but hey, it is really no issue thanks to the Flashback option.)


----------



## elmor

Sorry about the bad release, I've removed BIOS 1106 from this thread and asked them to do the same in other channels.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Sorry about the bad release, I've removed BIOS 1106 from this thread and asked them to do the same in other channels.


Thanks!


----------



## skline00

Thank God EZ Flash works!. I installed RELEASE BIOS 1106 to "upgrade" from my Beta 081 BIOS which was working well and what an abysmal MESS "upgrading" to this "release" bios was!

Raja and elmore TAKE 1106 down NOW! (sorry for the shout but my goodness 1106 is awful.

081 worked beautifully with my Gskill Flare X DDR4-3200 ram. 1106 DOES NOT work at any speed higher than 2400.! Max ram speed is 2400.

Gentlemen, you both have been a Godsend to this forum but now it's time to save ASUS's "chestnuts" and pull 1106.

081 is CLEARLY better.


----------



## finalheaven

@elmor

Out of curiosity, how or why was ProcODT = 53.3 ohm chosen to be the default? 53.3 will be the default for future bioses right?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> Thank God EZ Flash works!. I installed RELEASE driver 1106 to "upgrade" from my Beta 081 BIOS which was working well and what an abysmal MESS!
> 
> Raja and elmore TAKE 1106 down NOW! (sorry for the shout but my goodness 1106 is awful.
> 
> 081 worked beautifully with my Gskill Flare X DDR4-3200 ram. 1106 DOES NOT! Max ram speed is 2400.
> 
> Gentlemen, you both have been a Godsend to this forum but now it's time to save ASUS's "chestnuts" and pull 1106. 081 is better.


2 and then more posts before yours . . . . :| read them.


----------



## skline00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> 2 and then more posts before yours . . . . :| read them.


I know. Why then would Asus post 1106 BIOS as release? Why not 081?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> I know. Why then would Asus post 1106 BIOS as release? Why not 081?


it wasn't intentional. Some high speed support page guy jumped the gun and posted it!


----------



## hughjazz44

I'm glad this thread exists! I just sat on 0079 and withheld my excitement when I saw the new beta.


----------



## skline00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Sorry about the bad release, I've removed BIOS 1106 from this thread and asked them to do the same in other channels.


elmor to steal a quote from Armegeddon "You da man!"


----------



## skline00

081 has been the best for me with the Flare X 3200 ram.

Quite frankly elmor's Zenstate 0.2.2 software is really the star of the show in my opinion.


----------



## Reikoji

Oh! its revenge for all the times people asked when when we could expect the next official bios!

clever.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> I'm glad this thread exists! I just sat on 0079 and withheld my excitement when I saw the new beta.


I decided to test 0081, since its supposed to be what the future bioses will be based on. Same as 0079 except the default ProcODT set at 53.3 ohm. Might as well try it and be prepared.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Oh! its revenge for all the times people asked when when we could expect the next official bios!
> 
> clever.


Yes, a Trojan Bios!


----------



## Naeem

it turned out that my g.skill tridentz rgb 32gb 3000mhz c16 ram kit is based on hynix chips


----------



## hotstocks

Damn, some bios settings should not be there or be explained and NOT change critical readouts. I couldn't believe that my 1800X would thermal shut off at 4ghz and be 73/93C depending on what you belive Well I figured I spent $200 on a Corsair H100i and Noctua fans, so might as well spend another $12 on 2 applications of Grizzly Kryonaut (coming this weekend to replace my 5 year old Arctic 5 I used). Then all of a sudden I decided to just put PLL back to 1.8v default since mine was at 1.9v from some suggestion ages ago. Well guess what, BAM! my temps were instantly 10C less, to 63/83C on full IBT test. So moral of the story, don't [email protected] with PLL. All that said, my 1800X still won't do IBT without shutdown at 4.0ghz, no matter how high I go with volts (went to 1.45 LLC 3), but it happily does 3.975mhz at 1.40 v LLC 3. Kind of ridiculous that you cant get 25 more mhz going from 1.40 to 1.45v, but I guess that is part of the insanity of this system. And I agree with all the frustrated guys, this was released 3 months to early and even 20 year overclockers like myself are getting pissed off because you change one inocuous setting and it messes everything else up. Don't even get me started with why the [email protected] we need two fake temperatures instead of one real one, or why setting BCLK at 100 fluctuates between 99 and 101, it is just ridiculous. If I didn't enjoy building and debugging rigs, if I was a normal consumer, I would be furious. I mean I even had an 1800X that would just turn off in IBT STOCK, STOCK 1002 bios and STOCK Settings. That is just unacceptable. Now I have things dialed in pretty good, but I still get random pauses for seconds (and yes I increased NVME sleep time, which you shouldn't have to do) and I also get one or two threads running at 87-100% for no reason at all, like I am idling and in task manager no process is over 6% cpu, yet I have a thread or two maxed out? There are serious issues and anyone who asks me for a recomendation on a new build, I would tell them just get an Intel 6 core. My build is NOT really any cheaper, by the time I spent $300 on this mobo, $200 on 16gb of decent ram, ect. Yeah, big deal if the 1800X is $100 cheaper than an Intel 6 core at this point, it is not worth the headaches. Now I can see an argument for the cheap 6 core Ryzens with a cheap mobo and cheap ram for Joe Sixpack, but that is not how I build a computer. I build the best every time there is a significant leap. I thought an 1800X at 3.9-4ghz would be a significant leap over my 4.7ghz 2500k with 2133 cas 9 ram, but guess what, in everyday stuff like browsing, video, and games, it is no different with my 1080 then the Ryzen. Sure when games start using 8 cores/16 threads the Ryzen will start winning, but right now the clockspeed is to slow, I get the exact same single core Cinebench score of 162 on both systems. And I don't encode, twitch stream or any of that **** except on a rare occassion. So basically I sidegraded. I was really hoping Ryzen would be faster in games because I have so much crap in the background like browsers, chat programs, monitoring apps, ect. But I really haven't seen any speed improvements at all except when I do silly things like run 4 different virus scans at the same time while Acronis backing up my drive. Then Ryzen is great, when you are trying to use it as two seperate computers, but if you use your computer as one computer in a normal to power user fashion, Ryzens slow clock speeds just won't make your system faster because it has more cores. Hoping Ryzen 2 can get to 5ghz or it is just going to remain in Intels shadow. Intel is pushing up their release to Summer and I bet they will have cheaper 6 and 8 cores then, so Ryzen has a 2-3 month window to get its **** together or be back as the slow underdog again, and they aren't winning over any enthusiasts with this mess of a launch. I have a ****load of overclocking knowledge and experience, but I don't think you should need Chew level experience to get a consumer product to just work within an hour. It took me a month to get happy with my rig, but I still really am not due to the pauses and random full cpu thread use that is not really happening.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> it turned out that my g.skill tridentz rgb 32gb 3000mhz c16 ram kit is based on hynix chips


Don't despair, from what I heard on that Robert Hallock video, improving results with Hynix chips is one of the focuses of the May Update from AMD.


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Out of curiosity, how or why was ProcODT = 53.3 ohm chosen to be the default? 53.3 will be the default for future bioses right?


with my Hynix mem, I had to put it on 60 to get the best out of it.


----------



## east river

Hmmm... so I'll just stick to BIOS 1002?

BIOS 1106 is right now available under Windows 10 64bit. However it's not available under 8.1 64Bit and 7 64bit, which is funny because earlier today when I checked it was available under 8.1 and 7 64bit but not Windows 10 64bit!


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Damn, some bios settings should not be there or be explained and NOT change critical readouts. I couldn't believe that my 1800X would thermal shut off at 4ghz and be 73/93C depending on what you belive Well I figured I spent $200 on a Corsair H100i and Noctua fans, so might as well spend another $12 on 2 applications of Grizzly Kryonaut (coming this weekend to replace my 5 year old Arctic 5 I used). Then all of a sudden I decided to just put PLL back to 1.8v default since mine was at 1.9v from some suggestion ages ago. Well guess what, BAM! my temps were instantly 10C less, to 63/83C on full IBT test. So moral of the story, don't [email protected] with PLL. All that said, my 1800X still won't do IBT without shutdown at 4.0ghz, no matter how high I go with volts (went to 1.45 LLC 3), but it happily does 3.975mhz at 1.40 v LLC 3. Kind of ridiculous that you cant get 25 more mhz going from 1.40 to 1.45v, but I guess that is part of the insanity of this system. And I agree with all the frustrated guys, this was released 3 months to early and even 20 year overclockers like myself are getting pissed off because you change one inocuous setting and it messes everything else up. Don't even get me started with why the [email protected] we need two fake temperatures instead of one real one, or why setting BCLK at 100 fluctuates between 99 and 101, it is just ridiculous. If I didn't enjoy building and debugging rigs, if I was a normal consumer, I would be furious. I mean I even had an 1800X that would just turn off in IBT STOCK, STOCK 1002 bios and STOCK Settings. That is just unacceptable. Now I have things dialed in pretty good, but I still get random pauses for seconds (and yes I increased NVME sleep time, which you shouldn't have to do) and I also get one or two threads running at 87-100% for no reason at all, like I am idling and in task manager no process is over 6% cpu, yet I have a thread or two maxed out? There are serious issues and anyone who asks me for a recomendation on a new build, I would tell them just get an Intel 6 core. My build is NOT really any cheaper, by the time I spent $300 on this mobo, $200 on 16gb of decent ram, ect. Yeah, big deal if the 1800X is $100 cheaper than an Intel 6 core at this point, it is not worth the headaches. Now I can see an argument for the cheap 6 core Ryzens with a cheap mobo and cheap ram for Joe Sixpack, but that is not how I build a computer. I build the best every time there is a significant leap. I thought an 1800X at 3.9-4ghz would be a significant leap over my 4.7ghz 2500k with 2133 cas 9 ram, but guess what, in everyday stuff like browsing, video, and games, it is no different with my 1080 then the Ryzen. Sure when games start using 8 cores/16 threads the Ryzen will start winning, but right now the clockspeed is to slow, I get the exact same single core Cinebench score of 162 on both systems. And I don't encode, twitch stream or any of that **** except on a rare occassion. So basically I sidegraded. I was really hoping Ryzen would be faster in games because I have so much crap in the background like browsers, chat programs, monitoring apps, ect. But I really haven't seen any speed improvements at all except when I do silly things like run 4 different virus scans at the same time while Acronis backing up my drive. Then Ryzen is great, when you are trying to use it as two seperate computers, but if you use your computer as one computer in a normal to power user fashion, Ryzens slow clock speeds just won't make your system faster because it has more cores. Hoping Ryzen 2 can get to 5ghz or it is just going to remain in Intels shadow. Intel is pushing up their release to Summer and I bet they will have cheaper 6 and 8 cores then, so Ryzen has a 2-3 month window to get its **** together or be back as the slow underdog again, and they aren't winning over any enthusiasts with this mess of a launch. I have a ****load of overclocking knowledge and experience, but I don't think you should need Chew level experience to get a consumer product to just work within an hour. It took me a month to get happy with my rig, but I still really am not due to the pauses and random full cpu thread use that is not really happening.


Do you really think we will read this wall of unformated text? use some paragraph


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Depends how far you want to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My settings for 3500 at 3.9ghz
> Vcore 1.425
> LLC 3
> BCLK 119.4 (whatever the corresponding strap was for 3500)
> DRAM and DRAM vboot 1.425
> SOC 1.156
> PLL 1.90
> Timings 16-16-16-16-36
> VDDP .94 (I think)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/SXVgWC


I'll try this!


----------



## Timur Born

Observations on P-states (CBS):

When P2 is set to custom then P2's VID is used for booting! My P2 VID is 0.9 V (0.825 V + 0.075 V) and that's what shown in Hardware Monitor of BIOS setup. I can imagine that this can cause boot problems with some people, seems to work with my 4.0 + 3300-CL14 OC, though.

P3 (and higher, I suppose) seem to be ignored, I only see P0 - P2 frequencies appear in Windows.


----------



## anubis44

So you've eliminated some major bugs, but I can't overclock my CPU any more using the multiplier. I set it to 37.5 or 38 and it keeps booting up at 3GHz. This was working just fine in 0082. What have you guys done!

Also, my first Ryzen chip could never boot my DDR4-3200MHz CL14 Trident Z RAM at 3200MHz, and it still can't with this bios revision, either. What gives?


----------



## hsn

1106 ready on asus website win 10 64bit
anyone want to try this bios?


----------



## woppy101

I have updated to the new bios that landed on Asus website today and now none of my overclocking settings will apply, does anyone know what's going on, my fan profiles will apply but any overclock settings won't stick, using ryzen master will apply an overclock but nothing else will. Can anybody help


----------



## Inkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , we must in differing timezones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I forgot to add Ryzen Power Plan zip to my OP but here it is.
> 
> Ryzen_Balanced_Power_Plan.zip 47k .zip file


I get that a lot, being in the middle of the Pacific.







You can see my current time in the bios screenshots. So, I wasn't able to work on this particular build today, but I do have one issue with my personal build that maybe you can help with. It's been rather frustrating and I can imagine that it's something simple I've missed. I have an R5 1600. On bios 0081.

I have my Pstate overclock set up, P0 with an updated FID in bios, untouched P1/2, offset +, and generally every other setting set to what it should be (as far as I know, anyway). I've been running ZenStates 0.2.2 and fine tuning from there, which is great, but the one problem I'm having is that my P2 Vcore doesn't budge. Even idling at the set P2 frequency, my Vcore is stuck at the P0 value, 1.4v. I've tested so many different combinations of settings, but nothing I try gets the idle Vcore down to the 0.9v +offset I have set for P2.

I have some screenshots of my bios and of HWinfo, so hopefully there is something I'm not seeing. Thanks.


----------



## MingBee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woppy101*
> 
> I have updated to the new bios that landed on Asus website today and now none of my overclocking settings will apply, does anyone know what's going on, my fan profiles will apply but any overclock settings won't stick, using ryzen master will apply an overclock but nothing else will. Can anybody help


if it's 1106 you better revert back to your last working one using bios flashback!
1106 is a bad/bugged release.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inkey*
> 
> but the one problem I'm having is that my P2 Vcore doesn't budge. Even idling at the set P2 frequency, my Vcore is stuck at the P0 value, 1.4v. I've tested so many different combinations of settings, but nothing I try gets the idle Vcore down to the 0.9v +offset I have set for


Try the Power Saver profile, maybe some software keeps your rig from lowering voltage. What your CPU load during "idle"?

Why are you using such a high offset and lowered the VID instead of using a high VID (1.35 V) plus lower offset? The offset is applied for all P-states (can have their VID lowered) and full idle voltage (cannot belowered), so you want offset low.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woppy101*
> 
> I have updated to the new bios that landed on Asus website today and now none of my overclocking settings will apply, does anyone know what's going on, my fan profiles will apply but any overclock settings won't stick, using ryzen master will apply an overclock but nothing else will. Can anybody help


1106? That bios is problematic for a lot of us. Try going back to 1002 or the other variants on the first page, you have to use the flashback feature to do it


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inkey*
> 
> I get that a lot, being in the middle of the Pacific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see my current time in the bios screenshots. So, I wasn't able to work on this particular build today, but I do have one issue with my personal build that maybe you can help with. It's been rather frustrating and I can imagine that it's something simple I've missed. I have an R5 1600. On bios 0081.
> 
> I have my Pstate overclock set up, P0 with an updated FID in bios, untouched P1/2, offset +, and generally every other setting set to what it should be (as far as I know, anyway). I've been running ZenStates 0.2.2 and fine tuning from there, which is great, but the one problem I'm having is that my P2 Vcore doesn't budge. Even idling at the set P2 frequency, my Vcore is stuck at the P0 value, 1.4v. I've tested so many different combinations of settings, but nothing I try gets the idle Vcore down to the 0.9v +offset I have set for P2.
> 
> I have some screenshots of my bios and of HWinfo, so hopefully there is something I'm not seeing. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sorry I'm the wrong person to ask IMO







. I have not used ZenStates at all. I'm more of a ROM tweaker than OC SW person.

If I was in your shoes to see why it's not down volting I'd do each step progressively of your OC setup (ie one step at a time).


----------



## Inkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Try the Power Saver profile, maybe some software keeps your rig from lowering voltage. What your CPU load during "idle"?
> 
> Why are you using such a high offset and lowered the VID instead of using a high VID (1.35 V) plus lower offset? The offset is applied for all P-states (can have their VID lowered) and full idle voltage (cannot belowered), so you want offset low.


Power Saver profile unfortunately didn't have an effect. The CPU is running at essentially 0% usage when clocked to idle frequency.

I have a higher offset because the 1600 has a default P0 VID of 1.2375v. Changing the P0 VID in the bios currently breaks Pstate functionality, so I need a bit more juice to boot into Windows at 3.9ghz. I get into Windows at 1.4v, then with LLC3 under full load, I run stable at 1.381v. Am I understanding the concept correctly?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I'm the wrong person to ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have not used ZenStates at all. I'm more of a ROM tweaker than OC SW person.
> 
> If I was in your shoes to see why it's not down volting I'd do each step progressively of your OC setup (ie one step at a time).


Thanks. Maybe I'll go back to square one, uninstall ZenStates, and try step by step without any software assists.


----------



## aznsniper911

sooo anyone here have experiences burning samsung b die? doing a quick bench my 2 x 8 GB 3200C14 is doing fine at 3600C14 @ 1.5v. Thinking of using it for 24/7


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznsniper911*
> 
> sooo anyone here have experiences burning samsung b die? doing a quick bench my 2 x 8 GB 3200C14 is doing fine at 3600C14 @ 1.5v. Thinking of using it for 24/7


Hi, 1.5v for the modules should be ok, however, I would keep from increasing that further.

Also feel free to share some stability results in the link in my signature


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inkey*
> 
> Thanks. Maybe I'll go back to square one, uninstall ZenStates, and try step by step without any software assists.


NP







. When nothing makes sense it is best to start again







. And go "step by step"







.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inkey*
> 
> Power Saver profile unfortunately didn't have an effect. The CPU is running at essentially 0% usage when clocked to idle frequency.


The SVI2 sensor does not display Vcore drops due to C-state changes, you need to look at te C6H sensor for that. SVI2 should drop to the P-state VID when you use the Power Saver profile, though.


----------



## aznsniper911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Hi, 1.5v for the modules should be ok however I would keep from increasing that further.
> 
> Also feel free to share some stability results in the link in my signature


ss

Thanks! I'm poop for the night, too tired from trying to get anything over 3600mhz to post.


----------



## gupsterg

@inkey

In this post, screenie data is from these settings:-

3.8_3200C14_U_CPBoff_setting.txt 17k .txt file


AMD CBS > Zen Common Options > Custom Core PStates > PState 0 > Custom > FID 98 = 3800MHz
AMD CBS > Zen Common Options > Global C-States Control > Enabled

Clean install of W10C, no OC SW used, default Balanced Power Plan with Core Parking 50% using registry mod as in OP of my thread.

VID hits 0.400V, VCORE hits ~0.545V, SVI2 VCORE ~1.044V, DMM on ProbeIt point will jump around at idle between 0.500 - 0.700V.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hsn*
> 
> 1106 ready on asus website win 10 64bit
> anyone want to try this bios?


1106 is a dud, and shouldn't have been published there. But their publish/de-publish process seems to be to slow.


----------



## Clukos

3520CL14



Passed SuperPI 32M. 1.4v vram, 1.175v soc, 1.08v VDDP. Using 2933 strap and 0082 bios.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> 1106 is a dud, and shouldn't have been published there. But their publish/de-publish process seems to be to slow.


True, I messed up and didn't test it before posting it. But just like you guys I figured it would be in good shape since it had official numbering and was being pushed for release.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> True, I messed up and didn't test it before posting it. But just like you guys I figured it would be in good shape since it had official numbering and was being pushed for release.


NP







, you have done more than enough for us TBH. The UEFI does have some spanking options, a lot of of the MSI boards screenies I've seen don't even have SOC or it must be labelled obscurely. Then ASRock and GigaByte from what I've seen is not my kettle of fish for UEFI either.

Just curious, when changing VDIMM what was it doing? I didn't take DMM readings at boot process.

Cheers


----------



## Inkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> The SVI2 sensor does not display Vcore drops due to C-state changes, you need to look at te C6H sensor for that. SVI2 should drop to the P-state VID when you use the Power Saver profile, though.


Thanks for the insight and for pointing me in the right direction. I did notice the Vcore on the C6H section drop to 1V, but only for a second. I'll keep playing with it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @inkey
> 
> In this post, screenie data is from these settings:-
> 
> 3.8_3200C14_U_CPBoff_setting.txt 17k .txt file
> 
> 
> AMD CBS > Zen Common Options > Custom Core PStates > PState 0 > Custom > FID 98 = 3800MHz
> AMD CBS > Zen Common Options > Global C-States Control > Enabled
> 
> Clean install of W10C, no OC SW used, default Balanced Power Plan with Core Parking 50% using registry mod as in OP of my thread.
> 
> VID hits 0.400V, VCORE hits ~0.545V, SVI2 VCORE ~1.044V, DMM on ProbeIt point will jump around at idle between 0.500 - 0.700V.


Bedtime for now, but I'll absolutely run through these settings and suggestions when I'm home tomorrow. Thank you again.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> True, I messed up and didn't test it before posting it. But just like you guys I figured it would be in good shape since it had official numbering and was being pushed for release.


But at least we've found the problems before the bios was released, that's the true purpose of beta testing


----------



## gupsterg

@inkey

NP







, night night, may you _Ryzen_ to success







.

@elmor

I have even seen peeps with other boards say "I hope other vendors to something like Asus ZenStates app as I want it"







, on multiple sites







.


----------



## Randa71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> True, I messed up and didn't test it before posting it. But just like you guys I figured it would be in good shape since it had official numbering and was being pushed for release.


Leaving all settings to default, do you think it could be dangerous (damaging CPU or others things)? or i can wait till next new official bios revision?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randa71*
> 
> Leaving all settings to default, do you think it could be dangerous (damaging CPU or others things)? or i can wait till next new official bios revision?


Dont use it period.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> True, I messed up and didn't test it before posting it. But just like you guys I figured it would be in good shape since it had official numbering and was being pushed for release.


Well, now there is a man who says things straight, and takes responsibility. Hard to find people of that quality. Not that it was some huge error or something, I don't mind getting a bios that does not have the bugs worked out, no real harm is done, and we all learn in the process.

A big hats off to you Elmor, and a hug to boot! I really do appreciate your sharing and interest here. It makes all the difference in my opinion. I hope Asus knows what a good ambassador they have in you.


----------



## prznar1

Simple question. Does this board improve OC? Results are higher than on other boards?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Simple question. Does this board improve OC? Results are higher than on other boards?


Simple answer. Yes (on the memory side).


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Simple answer. Yes (on the memory side).


How much do they improve? 100MHz? 200MHz?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> How much do they improve? 100MHz? 200MHz?


Depends on the memory kit and the person behind the keyboard.


----------



## prznar1

Oh you are talking about memory, but what about cpu itself?


----------



## SpecChum

New audio driver with rs2 support out.

What the heck is rs2?


----------



## prznar1

2nd gen of real sound.


----------



## Kanuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> New audio driver with rs2 support out.
> 
> What the heck is rs2?


I think it's 'Windows 10 RS2 (Redstone2)" aka Creator Update.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randa71*
> 
> Leaving all settings to default, do you think it could be dangerous (damaging CPU or others things)? or i can wait till next new official bios revision?


It's not dangerous, just that it doesn't work to adjust any voltages (they stay at default settings).


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Oh you are talking about memory, but what about cpu itself?


Range will be limited on all boards in that regard, not a lot vendors can do about that. 3.9 to 4Ghz is achievable, 4.1 on good samples can be considered lucky


----------



## gupsterg

For me why it's always Asus as top choice is:-

i) not just because of great UEFI.

ii) not just because of they achieve best CPU OC with better/optimal voltage.

iii) not just because of VRM.

But also ASUS T-Topology.

Seen all 4 mentioned time after time in group tests of mobos in Custom PC magazine of UK (subb'd since issue 1). Some reviews can be found at bit-tech from mag.

Not an Asus/ROG fanboy, but just buying what I think is right for me. If I considered there was a better product I would have that. My M7R was not a top of the line board but it SPANK'd OC'ing







.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Sorry about the bad release, I've removed BIOS 1106 from this thread and asked them to do the same in other channels.










NP

We have BIOS ( 0083 <-<-Back) Flash USB Port in the Back









Reporting 2 problems:
1. We can't OC on this one (i think MOBO overrides our OC with P-States ones, on my side was Default 3GHz)
2. RAM support is bad also (less CL on same clocks)

Rest i don't know cuz i was back on 83


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> New audio driver with rs2 support out.
> 
> What the heck is rs2?


+rep for the news. Now to see if it fixes the 2 audio streams simultaneously issue.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> True, I messed up and didn't test it before posting it. But just like you guys I figured it would be in good shape since it had official numbering and was being pushed for release.


You see what happens when we are not asking about new biosses every day


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> 2nd gen of real sound.


If you think that motherboard can pass CPU's poor silicone and production process... You are WRONG.
Memory OC is different Auss techs doing fantastic job on that side


----------



## skline00

elmor, thanks for the candor. I'm sticking with what seems to work for me (081 BIOS). Let's see what comes down the pike from AMD in the May updates.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> For me why it's always Asus as top choice is:-
> 
> i) not just because of great UEFI.
> 
> ii) not just because of they achieve best CPU OC with better/optimal voltage.
> 
> iii) not just because of VRM.
> 
> But also ASUS T-Topology.
> 
> Seen all 4 mentioned time after time in group tests of mobos in Custom PC magazine of UK (subb'd since issue 1). Some reviews can be found at bit-tech from mag.
> 
> Not an Asus/ROG fanboy, but just buying what I think is right for me. If I considered there was a better product I would have that. My M7R was not a top of the line board but it SPANK'd OC'ing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


After my X99 MSI expirience I will never buy MB from them. Asus >Asrock > Gigabyte. ALL THE WAY

I had some Abit ECS ect over eyars but from now on Asus every day.


----------



## gupsterg

@lordzed83

OK







.

@members

Pop over to the RAM party







.

BIOS 0081 [email protected], SOC 0.975V ProcODT: 53.3Ω HCI MemTest ~3500% -3800%



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







AIDA64 14-14-14-14-34-1T vs 14-13-13-13-34-1T



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Asus MemTweakIt compare 14-14-14-14-34-1T vs 14-13-13-13-34-1T



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







CBR15 was no improvement in bench results, as expected from minute RAM tweak. Going to use 14-13-13-34-1T as "daily driver"







.


----------



## Karpata

Is there a way I can make my fans change RPM depending on Water Temp Sensor instead of CPU temps? If not in the BIOS maybe in a Software for this MB? I have it hooked up to T_sensor 1.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @lordzed83
> 
> OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @members
> 
> Pop over to the RAM party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> BIOS 0081 [email protected], SOC 0.975V ProcODT: 53.3Ω HCI MemTest ~3500% -3800%
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AIDA64 14-14-14-14-34-1T vs 14-13-13-13-34-1T
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus MemTweakIt compare 14-14-14-14-34-1T vs 14-13-13-13-34-1T
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CBR15 was no improvement in bench results, as expected from minute RAM tweak. Going to use 14-13-13-34-1T as "daily driver"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nice gup, thanks for sharing! Gonna give that a try too


----------



## Seth-01

Hi
Il have Ryzen 1700, this motherboard ans 2x8 GB DDR4 3200 CAS14 Trident memory. Can anyone tell me how put settings to have my memory at 3200. Can i have it without bus overclock ??

Thanks a lot and sorry for bad english


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karpata*
> 
> Is there a way I can make my fans change RPM depending on Water Temp Sensor instead of CPU temps? If not in the BIOS maybe in a Software for this MB? I have it hooked up to T_sensor 1.


In the advanced fan settings you can choose various temperature sources for "manual" settings, incuding T_sensor if I remember correctly.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Range will be limited on all boards in that regard, not a lot vendors can do about that. 3.9 to 4Ghz is achievable, 4.1 on good samples can be considered lucky


Crosshair 6 Hero is still better at fine-tuning CPU speed with bclk, something a lot of other high end boards (including the MSI Xpower) don't have access to.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Damn, some bios settings should not be there ... blah blah blah.


If some settings (PLL in this case) weren't there, some results wouldn't be possible. While PLL deviation from 1.8v may skew your temps (only with SenseMi Skew enabled it seems), they have also made it possible for other members to get some nice memory clocks. While you may not find a use for them, there certainly is a need. As for the comment of an additional 25mhz overclock needing substantially more voltage to be stable and how ridiculous this is, find just one example in your 20 years of experience where this hasn't been the case. Every single CPU out there runs into a wall that cant be overcome without extreme voltage and cooling, every single one.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seth-01*
> 
> Hi
> Il have Ryzen 1700, this motherboard ans 2x8 GB DDR4 3200 CAS14 Trident memory. Can anyone tell me how put settings to have my memory at 3200. Can i have it without bus overclock ??
> 
> Thanks a lot and sorry for bad english


For some people 3200 has worked right out of the box (did for me with everything at default settings) but others have had a lot of trouble achieving it. Others just haven't been able to get 3200 working at all. You have the right memory for the best chance of hitting 3200 with the least amount of effort so just cross your fingers and pray the silicon gods have blessed your hardware.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Crosshair 6 Hero is still better at fine-tuning CPU speed with bclk, something a lot of other high end boards (including the MSI Xpower) don't have access to.


Perhaps, but given the XFR ratio of the 1800x and the capabilities of each CPU, calling something fine tuning when the CPUs are pretty much good for stock is a stretch


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> For some people 3200 has worked right out of the box (did for me with everything at default settings) but others have had a lot of trouble achieving it. Others just haven't been able to get 3200 working at all. You have the right memory for the best chance of hitting 3200 with the least amount of effort so just cross your fingers and pray the silicon gods have blessed your hardware.


2x16 16 latency stuff is a bit of a challenge to get to the rated 3200 at the moment. Yea, not the "good" RAM, but costs a fair bit less as well. Once we get 1.0.0.5 from AMD, it will probably work fairly well, especially for the money.


----------



## Orgios

I have the 1106 bios and am stable so far with my oc [email protected] and ram [email protected] , is there any reason to flash back? or should I just wait for the new bios?


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orgios*
> 
> I have the 1106 bios and am stable so far with my oc [email protected] and ram [email protected] , is there any reason to flash back? or should I just wait for the new bios?


I thought that BIOS didn't save voltages? unless there is a "new" 1106 which would really confuse matters.

So seeing RAM at 1.38 when everyone says its limited to 1.2v sort of confuses me.

If its working for you then great! Just wait for the May update I suppose.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I thought that BIOS didn't save voltages? unless there is a "new" 1106 which would really confuse matters.
> So seeing RAM at 1.38 when everyone says its limited to 1.2v sort of confuses me.
> If its working for you then great! Just wait for the May update I suppose.


or hes memories can do [email protected]


----------



## Orgios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I thought that BIOS didn't save voltages? unless there is a "new" 1106 which would really confuse matters.
> So seeing RAM at 1.38 when everyone says its limited to 1.2v sort of confuses me.
> If its working for you then great! Just wait for the May update I suppose.


The thing is when you boot once when making the first oc it sticks at 1.2V ignoring my ram oc, but when I changed a single value in timings 14-14-14-34 from 14-14-14-36 it worked fine 1.38V and everything!!!


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orgios*
> 
> The thing is when you boot once when making the first oc it sticks at 1.2V ignoring my ram oc, but when I changed a single value in timings 14-14-14-34 from 14-14-14-36 it worked fine 1.38V and everything!!!


Ahaaaaah , a workaround , nice find!


----------



## Batman1982

got 1106 ( official HP ) without issues for now.
bios flash with stick without uefi ( flashback method )
4x8gb flare x( 3200 c14) @ 3200 18/18/18/38 1,35V
1800x core 3900 @ 1,3750V LLC Auto

works good so far, HCI Test last nigt for 400% without any failure for now, maybe i see one when i´m @ home in 8 hours


----------



## Maxcielle

I have just received my ddr4 and can't boot to bios. Getting 3 short beeps and f9 error


----------



## Maxcielle

Ad?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> 2x16 16 latency stuff is a bit of a challenge to get to the rated 3200 at the moment. Yea, not the "good" RAM, but costs a fair bit less as well. Once we get 1.0.0.5 from AMD, it will probably work fairly well, especially for the money.


Seth has a 2x8gb c14 kit which has been the least problematic when shooting for 3200.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> Ad?


Are you in BIOS?


----------



## Maxcielle

Can't get it to post. No idea what bios. Can't post


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> Can't get it to post. No idea what bios. Can't post


That code is usually displayed with a successful POST and in BIOS for me I believe. Double check your display and related cabling.


----------



## PetrasSukys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> Can't get it to post. No idea what bios. Can't post


Been there. What kind of graphics card are you using? The one I used was failing to ouptut anything via HDMI/DVI before OS loads drivers (it was common issue, according to my research). Can you acquire another graphics card to test? Because that code means "entered/entering BIOS". Which is a successful POST.


----------



## alucardis666

tried to implement as much of what he mentioned as possible. Still can't do higher than 3200mhz on my ram.




I guess I'll wait for the next bios...


----------



## Orgios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> Can't get it to post. No idea what bios. Can't post


Get a different cable, if you connect your gpu to your monitor via hdmi grab a dp, or dvi cable and vice versa of course


----------



## Maxcielle

And the 3 short beeps are normal? Thanks. I think i will clear cmos.


----------



## Maxcielle

I am using rx 480


----------



## Maxcielle

Clear CMOS worked. Really nice. Thanks guys!


----------



## dorbot

Is there anyone else on Windows Creators edition here that can't get ZenStates to run? Or anyone that can!

It was able to load semi reliably for a while, but now just keeps failing to start the AsusZssrv service.

The service is installed but cannot start.

Any Ideas anyone?


----------



## Timur Born

Curious observation: Setting minimum processor state to 50% or lower in the AMD Ryzen power profile results in the a x19.38 minimum multipliert. Doing the same in the Power Saver profile results in the usual x22 minimum multiplier. Any ideas why?


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Is there anyone else on Windows Creators edition here that can't get ZenStates to run? Or anyone that can!
> It was able to load semi reliably for a while, but now just keeps failing to start the AsusZssrv service.
> The service is installed but cannot start.
> Any Ideas anyone?


Yes, an idea: Probably related to that mostly useless (because any remotely dangerous adversary can easily get one), but expensive, signature checking stuff in Windows.


----------



## Clukos

3600CL14 at 1.45v, 1.2vsoc, 1.08v vddp



Both vddp and vsoc affected my ram OC dramatically.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> 3600CL14 at 1.45v, 1.2vsoc, 1.08v vddp
> 
> 
> 
> Both vddp and vsoc affected my ram OC dramatically.


So you're saying you can do that with 2 dimms? Same kit as me?

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232492

Should I take 2 of my sticks out and try it? lol


----------



## Bart

Damn, I'm jealous! I can't get over 2933!


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Damn, I'm jealous! I can't get over 2933!


I can't even get 2993 stable, but since AGESA 1.0.0.5 will be out in the next few weeks, I am not worried about it with current BIOS versions. I just wish that for each of these release BIOS versions, a 2T version would also be released(1107 for example might be the 2T version of 1106). We have the beta BIOS versions like 0083, but release should also come in two versions. Latest release BIOS for 2T was 0902.


----------



## Maxcielle

Now having problems with RAID.
I am using 4 drives.
1- ssd os
2- hdd 2tb
3 and 4 - 1tb hdd raid 0 hdd.

I have changed sata to raid can't boot.
In ahci i can boot but raid drives 3 and 4 don't show.
When i set the sata mode to raid looks like it does raid for the 4 drives


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> I can't even get 2993 stable, but since AGESA 1.0.0.5 will be out in the next few weeks, I am not worried about it with current BIOS versions. I just wish that for each of these release BIOS versions, a 2T version would also be released(1107 for example might be the 2T version of 1106). We have the beta BIOS versions like 0083, but release should also come in two versions. Latest release BIOS for 2T was 0902.


I don't get that. Why can we not just be provided with the ability to set 1T or 2T ourselves? It should just be another DRAM timing setting. This whole Ryzen memory thing is so confusing to me. I can run 2933 at 12-12-12-12-24, but can't hit 3200 at crazy loose timings like 18-18-18-18-36. Thank god I have multiple PCs. This would never cut the mustard for my "daily driver". I guess I'll be patiently awaiting more BIOS updates, while this Ryzen rig sits on a test bench gathering dust.


----------



## VMEGAEXV

heh 1106 is back up on the asus site .. anyone know if its fixed? lol


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VMEGAEXV*
> 
> heh 1106 is back up on the asus site .. anyone know if its fixed? lol


Was never off the site for me so i still wouldn't mess with it unless we have 100% confirmation. All the other BIOSes work fine so just use one of those.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I don't get that. Why can we not just be provided with the ability to set 1T or 2T ourselves? It should just be another DRAM timing setting. This whole Ryzen memory thing is so confusing to me. I can run 2933 at 12-12-12-12-24, but can't hit 3200 at crazy loose timings like 18-18-18-18-36. Thank god I have multiple PCs. This would never cut the mustard for my "daily driver". I guess I'll be patiently awaiting more BIOS updates, while this Ryzen rig sits on a test bench gathering dust.


CR being locked is due to AMD; Asus has provided a work-around in the various BIOS releases. With that said, I doubt the CR is what is holding you back. If the May AGESA unlocks memory timings as speculated by some, you shouldn't have any issues hitting 3200 and beyond as the timings associated with the 3200 strap are what is likely holding you back for the time being.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> So you're saying you can do that with 2 dimms? Same kit as me?
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232492
> 
> Should I take 2 of my sticks out and try it? lol


Sure, why not? Unless you are using the full 32GB you can work with faster 16GB while waiting on that promised update in May








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I don't get that. Why can we not just be provided with the ability to set 1T or 2T ourselves? It should just be another DRAM timing setting. This whole Ryzen memory thing is so confusing to me. I can run 2933 at 12-12-12-12-24, but can't hit 3200 at crazy loose timings like 18-18-18-18-36. Thank god I have multiple PCs. This would never cut the mustard for my "daily driver". I guess I'll be patiently awaiting more BIOS updates, while this Ryzen rig sits on a test bench gathering dust.


What memory kit are you using and what is the IC?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VMEGAEXV*
> 
> heh 1106 is back up on the asus site .. anyone know if its fixed? lol


There seems to be an important (and certainly remarkable) discovery by Orgios. See below.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orgios*
> 
> I have the 1106 bios and am stable so far with my oc [email protected] and ram [email protected] , is there any reason to flash back? or should I just wait for the new bios?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orgios*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I thought that BIOS didn't save voltages? unless there is a "new" 1106 which would really confuse matters.
> So seeing RAM at 1.38 when everyone says its limited to 1.2v sort of confuses me.
> If its working for you then great! Just wait for the May update I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is when you boot once when making the first oc it sticks at 1.2V ignoring my ram oc, *but when I changed a single value in timings 14-14-14-34 from 14-14-14-36 it worked fine 1.38V and everything!!!*
Click to expand...

The 1106 seems to have been withdrawn, at least on this thread if not at AMD's site, but the beta test team here all failed to notice Orgios' discovery and agitated for 1106's apparently deserved withdrawal.


----------



## Timur Born

I tried the "workaround" and my DRAM voltage still is stuck at 1.2 V with 1106. So at least for my TridentZ this doesn't work.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I tried the "workaround" and my DRAM voltage still is stuck at 1.2 V with 1106. So at least for my TridentZ this doesn't work.


Perhaps Orgios can supply some CPU-Z images to help find the treasure.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Sure, why not? Unless you are using the full 32GB you can work with faster 16GB while waiting on that promised update in May
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What memory kit are you using and what is the IC?


My kit is G.Skill TridentZ 3600 CL15 2x 8GB, which I *assume* is Samsung B-die, based on the fact that it's rated CL15 at that high a speed. It's this kit:

https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232306&cm_re=G.Skill_TridentZ_3600-_-20-232-306-_-Product


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Sure, why not? Unless you are using the full 32GB you can work with faster 16GB while waiting on that promised update in May
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What memory kit are you using and what is the IC?


what're your settings?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> My kit is G.Skill TridentZ 3600 CL15 2x 8GB, which I *assume* is Samsung B-die, based on the fact that it's rated CL15 at that high a speed. It's this kit:
> 
> https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232306&cm_re=G.Skill_TridentZ_3600-_-20-232-306-_-Product


This is actually better than what I have (CL16) so it should be B-die.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> what're your settings?


Dram voltage: 1.45v + boot 1.45v
Ram retries (from advanced): 5
Soc: 1.2v + Soc LLC2 (LLC2 important for stability on my end)
VDDP: 1.08v

Other settings don't matter for memory. I'm using the 2933 strap and 122.8 BCLK OC.


----------



## Bart

So THAT'S where the RAM retry parm is!!! Thanks Clukos!!! I'm going to mess around with this stuff over the weekend. Trying to avoid BCLK overclocking while jacking up the memory has proved more difficult that I anticipated. I just need to remember what page your info is posted on, since this thread is nuts in terms of updates!!


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> This is actually better than what I have (CL16) so it should be B-die.
> Dram voltage: 1.45v + boot 1.45v
> Ram retries (from advanced): 5
> Soc: 1.2v + Soc LLC2 (LLC2 important for stability on my end)
> VDDP: 1.08v
> 
> Other settings don't matter for memory. I'm using the 2933 strap and 122.8 BCLK OC.


Thanks! I'll give it a shot.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> This is actually better than what I have (CL16) so it should be B-die.
> Dram voltage: 1.45v + boot 1.45v
> Ram retries (from advanced): 5
> Soc: 1.2v + Soc LLC2 (LLC2 important for stability on my end)
> VDDP: 1.08v
> 
> *Other settings don't matter for memory*. I'm using the 2933 strap and 122.8 BCLK OC.


Have you tried with lower SOC and higher PLL? I was messing around with settings the other day and noticed I could gain stability while only increasing PLL. For example, with SOC @1.150 (or 1.156, cant recall) and PLL @1.80, I couldn't pass stress tests but I kept walking PLL voltage up until I hit 1.90-1.92 and I was able to pass the stress tests without any observed increase to CPU temps.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Curious observation: Setting minimum processor state to 50% or lower in the AMD Ryzen power profile results in the a x19.38 minimum multipliert. Doing the same in the Power Saver profile results in the usual x22 minimum multiplier. Any ideas why?


I have High Performance set to 5% and mine goes to x20.

I also noticed that when using Zenstates, it always downclocks 200 less than I set it. If I use x20, it goes down to x18.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Just posting my baseline performance for BIOS 0079. No performance BIAS, cinebench ran in realtime priority.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Just posting my baseline performance for BIOS 0079. No performance BIAS, cinebench ran in realtime priority.


Is it any different for 0081? I ask because 0081 will be the baseline for future bioses.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Just posting my baseline performance for BIOS 0079. No performance BIAS, cinebench ran in realtime priority.


Hmm, I haven't had CB misread my CPU clocks by more than 100mhz in the past; any idea why that shows 3ghz vice 4ghz?


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Is it any different for 0081? I ask because 0081 will be the baseline for future bioses.


I believe 81 is just 79 with ProcODT set to 53.3. I could be wrong though.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> I believe 81 is just 79 with ProcODT set to 53.3. I could be wrong though.


You are correct. ProcODT does affect ram though and no one knows what AMD's defaults are on 0079. So figured people should be testing baselines on 0081.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> I believe 81 is just 79 with ProcODT set to 53.3. I could be wrong though.


You are correct sir. The very first post in this very long thread has been updated repeatedly by Elmor, and the info is there.







He always adds the latest info to the first post, so it's always a good idea to check that post for updates.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Just posting my baseline performance for BIOS 0079. No performance BIAS, cinebench ran in realtime priority.


Nice bench!!! Pls share settings for other users. Like how much offset, llc? Or other options you played with.


----------



## Karpata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> In the advanced fan settings you can choose various temperature sources for "manual" settings, incuding T_sensor if I remember correctly.


Thanks I found it. Sadly it's only available for chassis fan headers and not for the CPU Headers that I'm using currently. Guess I'll have to reroute some cables and set CPU Fan Monitor to ignore then.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Have you tried with lower SOC and higher PLL? I was messing around with settings the other day and noticed I could gain stability while only increasing PLL. For example, with SOC @1.150 (or 1.156, cant recall) and PLL @1.80, I couldn't pass stress tests but I kept walking PLL voltage up until I hit 1.90-1.92 and I was able to pass the stress tests without any observed increase to CPU temps.


PLL is messing up with temp readings so I don't want to play around with it for now, it may actually be the case that it works for RAM OC though


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Hmm, I haven't had CB misread my CPU clocks by more than 100mhz in the past; any idea why that shows 3ghz vice 4ghz?


Probably because I'm using ZenStates for my core clock and voltages.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Nice bench!!! Pls share settings for other users. Like how much offset, llc? Or other options you played with.


See my signature.


----------



## Clukos

Isn't LLC5 a bit too much?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Isn't LLC5 a bit too much?


Not for some of us


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Isn't LLC5 a bit too much?


When you absolutely have to have 4.0GHz, but are not willing to let voltages go above 1.4v, LLC5 becomes a saving grace.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> When you absolutely have to have 4.0GHz, but are not willing to let voltages go above 1.4v, LLC5 becomes a saving grace.


Except when you change loads it will go up, far above 1.4v, just without you knowing.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Except when you change loads it will go up, far above 1.4v, just without you knowing.


Haven't observed that with my DMM. Highest voltage overshoot was 1.402v.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Except when you change loads it will go up, far above 1.4v, just without you knowing.


And for a shorter period of time than the stock settings do (and by a smaller margin). It has been talked in circles to death; some people are worried about it and some aren't.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Haven't observed that with my DMM. Highest voltage overshoot was 1.402v.


I suspect it'd be too quick for a dmm. Probably need an oscilloscope to see it.

It will be there tho.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> And for a shorter period of time than the stock settings do (and by a smaller margin). It has been talked in circles to death; some people are worried about it and some aren't.


Both Raja and Elmor advised against using above LLC2 though


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> And for a shorter period of time than the stock settings do (and by a smaller margin). It has been talked in circles to death; some people are worried about it and some aren't.


Oh indeed, I'm not saying for or against, just stating it will spike.

Might not actually do much harm at all with the brevity of it.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Oh indeed, I'm not saying for or against, just stating it will spike.
> 
> Might not actually do much harm at all with the brevity of it.


The only downside I can think of after using LLC5 for almost a month, is slightly higher VRM temperatures and power consumption under load. Had to use the extreme phase preset for absolute stability.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Both Raja and Elmor advised against using above LLC2 though


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Anyone try the new CPU-Z benchmark? They pushed out an update a while ago, they have tweaked how scores are calculated, and added more processors to compare.

Updated my validated link in my signature.


----------



## madweazl

Yea, people have been complaining about the increased delta between the R7 and 7700k.


----------



## lordzed83

Some people dont get that other people DONT CARE if their cpu or motherboard dies after few months from volts or llc.
**** just buy another one and off they go again.
**** i would run llc5 if my chip could do 4ghz but even with llc5 and 1.45 its not 4ghz stable... I know tried it









I always run my pcs on the edge 10-15mhz off max that silicone can do on gpu cpu and ddrs.
So far nothing burned within 24 months and i change pcs every 20


----------



## BUFUMAN

hmm my system boot up without cold bug, but windows will crash allways. after reboot everything is fine. Did someone know why?

Latest changes Auracrap deinstall, install AMD Chipset on Windows10 Creators.

thx.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Some people dont get that other people DONT CARE if their cpu or motherboard dies after few months from volts or llc.
> **** just buy another one and off they go again.
> **** i would run llc5 if my chip could do 4ghz but even with llc5 and 1.45 its not 4ghz stable... I know tried it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always run my pcs on the edge 10-15mhz off max that silicone can do on gpu cpu and ddrs.
> So far nothing burned within 24 months and i change pcs every 20


While I don't actually care (much), I've never had one die or degrade to a noticeable level either.


----------



## Mandarb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Haven't observed that with my DMM. Highest voltage overshoot was 1.402v.


Your DMM doesn't show you votage peaks, otherwise oscilloscopes would be useless.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> hmm my system boot up without cold bug, but windows will crash allways. after reboot everything is fine. Did someone know why?
> 
> Latest changes Auracrap deinstall, install AMD Chipset on Windows10 Creators.
> 
> thx.


RAM voltages or SOC voltages might need to be tweaked slightly higher for full stability. Remember, stable but crashing twice a day isn't fully stable. A little more voltage to make it fully stable may be needed. BIOS version might come into play there as well.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> While I don't actually care (much), I've never had one die or degrade to a noticeable level either.


Some people are strange, they will drive 40 miles to save 2 cents per gallon of gas. They claim they are poor, but then spend $700 for new iPhones for their 6-year-old children. If you are going to overclock and tinker the way so many of us do in this thread, being prepared to replace a $500 processor, or $260 motherboard SHOULD be a part of it. The less you are ready to do this, the more conservative you should be when it comes to tweaking.

Mind you, this is why I have been fairly conservative in my overclocking, 3.85GHz as a straight overclock, 100*38.5. I am ready to replace stuff as needed, but I don't want to spend another $500ish if I don't need to, Vega would be a better use of that money.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Curious observation: Setting minimum processor state to 50% or lower in the AMD Ryzen power profile results in the a x19.38 minimum multipliert. Doing the same in the Power Saver profile results in the usual x22 minimum multiplier. Any ideas why?


I even saw x18.5 now and still wonder why this only happens with AMD's power profile?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I even saw x18.5 now and still wonder why this only happens with AMD's power profile?


You on the new chipset drivers btw? From what I've read they've changed the power profile from what it used to be. I noticed that core parking used to be at 90% and it's now at 100%.


----------



## Xevi

082

4Ghz 1.198v full


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I even saw x18.5 now and still wonder why this only happens with AMD's power profile?


You have to figure that the standard power profiles are designed to cover what works and does not work across the entire range of processors. AMD knows what Ryzen can and can not do, so may be able to clock down without any negative problems. On the flip side, people who get 8 codes when trying to get back up to speed after inactivity may be hitting problems with voltages being too low for what THEIR chip combined with the motherboard BIOS will like.

Think of it the way there is that minimum fan speed, where if you go below a certain point, the fan may not spin back up again, so the minimum is there to prevent problems. How slow can you make Ryzen go before there is ZERO power advantage from it? Would 100MHz actually consume less power than 1GHz, or enough to make it actually worth it? Maybe lower than 1.8GHz wouldn't provide any real power savings.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You on the new chipset drivers btw? From what I've read they've changed the power profile from what it used to be. I noticed that core parking used to be at 90% and it's now at 100%.


Yes, but what setting would cause the AMD profile to clock lower than the Windows profiles (Power Saver) when Minimum Processor State is set the same?!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Yes, but what setting would cause the AMD profile to clock lower than the Windows profiles (Power Saver) when Minimum Processor State is set the same?!


Have you tried to see in the advanced power settings if everything is set the same? I'd check but I'm not using a p-state OC. If the voltage for your downclock is fine and not changing i wouldnt worry about the 18vs22x, especially if it's stable. I don't know how much idling your PC does but it's def a bit weird that's happening.

Maybe gup or someone else using p-states can try it out, i know the new chipset driver from a week ago changed the amd ryzen profile for more performance.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Yes, but what setting would cause the AMD profile to clock lower than the Windows profiles (Power Saver) when Minimum Processor State is set the same?!


How are you doing your overclocking? Refclk vs. pstates and such might explain it, based on how the power plan is doing the downclock.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> 082
> 
> 4Ghz 1.198v full


Thats almost impossible. If it is, you broke the world record with lowest voltage @ 4ghz.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Thats almost impossible. If it is, you broke the world record with lowest voltage @ 4ghz.


Yea i was about to say. Curious if that has any stability at all to it but it's at least cinebench stable. Score seems a bit low though people have hit 1900 at 4.0 i think.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Both Raja and Elmor advised against using above LLC2 though


I always used LLC, never had any issues. Even on rigs who are still running perfect after few years.
I can understand it's not 100% save but yeah driving with a Ferrari @ 120km/h is also better then driving 260km/h.

It helps against vdroop, and some chips/boards need this more then the others. I tried 2/3weeks on Auto after the big discussion here. But changed back to level 2, and my 100% stability is back again.

I needed to bump vcore tooooo much with LLC on Auto. I'm aware about the super fast spikes, but don't care to much..


----------



## tomomosius

CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 1106
Update AGESA to 1.0.0.4a

Is live on asus website


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> I always used LLC, never had any issues. Even on rigs who are still running perfect after few years.
> I can understand it's not 100% save but yeah driving with a Ferrari @ 120km/h is also better then driving 260km/h.
> 
> It helps against vdroop, and some chips/boards need this more then the others. I tried 2/3weeks on Auto after the big discussion here. But changed back to level 2, and my 100% stability is back again.
> 
> I needed to bump vcore tooooo much with LLC on Auto. I'm aware about the super fast spikes, but don't care to much..


I think its a bit different per board/per chip for power delivery. I've always left mine on auto and have had no problems either, doesn't idle much though its either turned off or being used.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomomosius*
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 1106
> Update AGESA to 1.0.0.4a
> 
> Is live on asus website


Been live but don't use it yet, might still be the buggy version.


----------



## tomomosius

they had it and then removed it . now they added it again


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea i was about to say. Curious if that has any stability at all to it but it's at least cinebench stable. Score seems a bit low though people have hit 1900 at 4.0 i think.


Score seems to be normal but voltage way to low. Maybe he took the screenshot while downvolting with CPU state..


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomomosius*
> 
> they had it and then removed it . now they added it again


How sure are you? For me it's been up the whole day hasn't been removed, I'm using the US Asus site.


----------



## tomomosius

look at elmers post history


----------



## hotstocks

I also run my hardware at maximum overclocks at the maximum stated voltage and I have NEVER killed a chip or degraded it. Before this Ryzen build I had a i5-2500k at 4.7ghz for SIX YEARS at max recomended volts, LLC 3-5, can't remember, and temps were always 40s-70sC. Of course it is Asus's job to tell you not to use LLC >2 because their will always be some fool running his Ryzen at 1.5v LLC 5 with a wraith cooler, lol. But honestly if elmor and Rojur from Asus REALLY thought LLC 5 was that dangerous, it wouldn't be in the bios, think about it.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> How sure are you? For me it's been up the whole day hasn't been removed, I'm using the US Asus site.


My attitude is that if Elmor says not to use it, then don't use it.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> My attitude is that if Elmor says not to use it, then don't use it.


Yea he said it was pulled but it still shows up on the website so not sure if its been patched (would be ridiculously quick) or if its still up. If anything ill wait for confirmation on here from Elmor/Raja before i download it.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea i was about to say. Curious if that has any stability at all to it but it's at least cinebench stable. Score seems a bit low though people have hit 1900 at 4.0 i think.


I don't hit 1800 on 4.0 + 3300-CL14, more like 1770 - 1790 depending on what priority I set for the process.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I don't hit 1800 on 4.0 + 3300-CL14, more like 1770 - 1790 depending on what priority I set for the process.


Yea i think those hitting 1800-1900 and so on wth 4.0 are using the asus bias and priority together. At 3.8 the max ive hit was 1710-1730 with priority on high and the performance bias on.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea he said it was pulled but it still shows up on the website so not sure if its been patched (would be ridiculously quick) or if its still up. If anything ill wait for confirmation on here from Elmor/Raja before i download it.


Not being able to go back to previous BIOS versions would be reason enough for me to just wait on 1.0.0.5 to land, rather than trying 1106.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Not being able to go back to previous BIOS versions would be reason enough for me to just wait on 1.0.0.5 to land, rather than trying 1106.


Works with flashback supposedly but for me changing my file name to c6h.cap or whatever its supposed to be just didn't work so i just update using ezflash.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea i think those hitting 1800-1900 and so on wth 4.0 are using the asus bias and priority together. At 3.8 the max ive hit was 1710-1730 with priority on high and the performance bias on.


Settings have a pretty big impact on the scores. I've pulled 1800 at 3.9.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Not being able to go back to previous BIOS versions would be reason enough for me to just wait on 1.0.0.5 to land, rather than trying 1106.


You can still roll back without issue.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> Now having problems with RAID.
> I am using 4 drives.
> 1- ssd os
> 2- hdd 2tb
> 3 and 4 - 1tb hdd raid 0 hdd.
> 
> I have changed sata to raid can't boot.
> In ahci i can boot but raid drives 3 and 4 don't show.
> When i set the sata mode to raid looks like it does raid for the 4 drives


Anyone?


----------



## dorbot

Not me, sorry.

Maybe search for "RAID" in the thread. some folk have solved certain raid problems but I never paid any attention as I dont use it.

I know raising Bclck can knacker some PCIe stuff if you use a RAID card.


----------



## Lownage

Mine runs at 4GHz, Voltage at 1,425V
BCLK is at 112 = 3600MHz RAM at 15 15 15 35 2T



I´ve disabled LLC which results in 1,373 - 1,39V under load.
HWiNFO v5.51-3141 shows Temperatures (TCTL) as high as 88°C
Using the latest BIOS 0083.

I do have some questions:

1.) Is the RAM Using CL15 or at CL16 (Known Bug in earlier Bios versions)?
2. Are 1,4V under load too much for 24/7?
3.) Do I have to reduce the Temperature by 20°C = 68°C?


----------



## MuddyPaws

BRenamerl
How to use:
1.Extract both BRenamer and BIOS image file into the folder of your preference.
2.Execute Brenamer.exe
3.Brenamer will change all BIOS image file into the correct file name ready for USB BIOS Flashback and Crashfree BIOS 3 to use


----------



## Broken Fang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> Anyone?


When you installed your OS, did you load the 2 raid drivers (backend 1st then raid driver)? I tried raid, but had 3 BSOD in an hour, so I reinstalled without it. no more BSOD.

edit

the way I understood it, the raid driver is unsigned and that's why you have to load the backend first.


----------



## h2323

CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 1106 is available.

What are the differences compared to the beta bios's included on this forum?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Hmm, I haven't had CB misread my CPU clocks by more than 100mhz in the past; any idea why that shows 3ghz vice 4ghz?


cenebench only displays cpu speed as it is in bios. changed made in Ai suite, or most othe OS based tweaking software, dont save anything to bios.


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2323*
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 1106 is available.
> 
> What are the differences compared to the beta bios's included on this forum?


I encourage everyone to simply search the thread when a new BIOS is released, then read the search results before posting. It could save at least 4-5 pages of this monstrous thread.

Just click "search this thread" at the top and put in : 1106. You will get your answer.


----------



## h2323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> I encourage everyone to simply search the thread when a new BIOS is released, then read the search results before posting. It could save at least 4-5 pages of this monstrous thread.
> 
> Just click "search this thread" at the top and put in : 1106. You will get your answer.


Yes thanks, actually did look through some, seems its a bit of an unknown and really a valid topic to continue as it is still developing. Lots of unanswered questions, I'll put some time into vs what I have now, 0003.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2323*
> 
> Yes thanks, actually did look through some, seems its a bit of an unknown and really a valid topic to continue as it is still developing. Lots of unanswered questions, I'll put some time into vs what I have now, 0003.


into using 1106? dont, you wont be able to do much with it.


----------



## Xevi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Thats almost impossible. If it is, you broke the world record with lowest voltage @ 4ghz.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*


DIY water cooler?


----------



## elmor

1106 has not been patched, if it was it would have a version number update. I don't know why it's showing up again. Can you send me links and screenshots by PM and I'll try to get it down.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> 1106 is not fixed, I don't know why it's showing up again. Can you send me links and screenshots by PM and I'll try to get it down.


Here you go Elmor taken right from https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-1106.zip?_ga=1.13736179.511373706.1492793968


----------



## CeltPC

Hurray!
My memory modules arrived, popped them in and fired it up. No issues. trained up to 3200 MHz at stock timings, then tightened to 14 based timing. Again no issues. Did a shutdown, shut off power supply, and rebooted - hiccuped and was back to 2133. Bumped dram volts and dram boot volts to 1.4 from 1.375. Tried again, no issues.

This is the best timings I have had with this rig. The biggest change though is not having to go through torture to get back to a boot with the corrupted SPD issues I was having. Boot times decreased too. Very snappy now. My poor bios was going through boot hell trying to function before.

Needless to say I'm a happy camper.











This is going to make things so much easier to deal with. Now I need to try out the P-state application elmor wrote. Have to read back up too see what I need to do.


----------



## Spartoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> What is you DRAM voltage? you'll have to make sure to put the advertised voltage for your kit, in my case 1.35V.
> Also, make sure to set your VDDSOC to at least 0.95V as it helps for memory training.
> Some of the more guru guys here will tell you 0.95V is not much and you could go to the 1.15V but I'm kind of trying to keep my voltages as low as possible.
> 
> If 0.95V VDDSOC, and 1.35V VDRAM works, then after you can try lowering your voltages step by step, but make sure to first run some memory stress test to make sure it works.
> You can find more details about memory stress testing for Ryzen in this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread
> 
> Let me know if it helps, I'll also edit my post to add information about the voltage.


My current RAM-related settings are

2 x 16GB CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 (Corsair LPX 3000Mhz RAM)
DRAM: 1.35V
SOC: 1.10V
Speed: 2933Mhz
Timings: 18-18-18-18-38

I've tried increasing the SOC Voltage but that didn't help with tightening the timings for me so I guess I'm stuck with 18-18-18-18-38.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> 1106 has not been patched, if it was it would have a version number update. I don't know why it's showing up again. Can you send me links and screenshots by PM and I'll try to get it down.


EDIT: Never mind, points to same link as what blue posted


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> EDIT: Never mind, points to same link as what blue posted


I have it showing up on the French site and Global/English sites for me, both have it available but pretty much its just a global download anyways.


----------



## Dr Woot

Is something wrong with 1106? I just got it installed.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Woot*
> 
> Is something wrong with 1106? I just got it installed.


Well time for you to rename one of the bios from the 1st post C6H.CAP, place it on a usb flash drive in the USB 2.0 slot with the white box around it, and press the flashback button until the blue light starts flashing, then boot back up when that stops flashing









Then proceed to remove all traces of 1106 from your PC and immediate surroundings. Or maybe keep it as a momento, rename it 'Elmor_April_Fools_Joke_20170427.CAP.

Or perhaps This_is_why_you_shouldnt_keep_asking_when_the_next_bios_is.CAP


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Woot*
> 
> Is something wrong with 1106? I just got it installed.


It is a bios before it's time. People have had issues, so back to your previous is advisable. As Reikoji was saying the Flashback method will need to be used, EZflash will not do the trick.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> It is a bios before it's time. People have had issues, so back to your previous is advisable.


Unless it works for him then props to you lol. Seems like one person had it work and the rest it was a bust. I'm hoping though that it has prodct in it, i know from what Elmor said is that the ec rewrite isnt in this one, i may flash 003 then flash to 1106 to keep the ec re-written but thats quite a long shot. Ill try 1106 (revised) first and see if i can get rid of my 3200mhz cold boot issue.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Unless it works for him then props to you lol. Seems like one person had it work and the rest it was a bust. I'm hoping though that it has prodct in it, i know from what Elmor said is that the ec rewrite isnt in this one, i may flash 003 then flash to 1106 to keep the ec re-written but thats quite a long shot. Ill try 1106 (revised) first and see if i can get rid of my 3200mhz cold boot issue.


Such an adventurous soul..


----------



## Reikoji




----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*


----------



## SpecChum

bluej511 special edition


----------



## dorbot

1.21 Gigawatts!

Drriiiiiiink!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> bluej511 special edition


Pft, what makes you think you guys would get shirts







. I can actually make those would be hilarious.


----------



## Mrimstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartoi*
> 
> My current RAM-related settings are
> 
> 2 x 16GB CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 (Corsair LPX 3000Mhz RAM)
> DRAM: 1.35V
> SOC: 1.10V
> Speed: 2933Mhz
> Timings: 18-18-18-18-38
> 
> I've tried increasing the SOC Voltage but that didn't help with tightening the timings for me so I guess I'm stuck with 18-18-18-18-38.


I have the same kit and cant get past 2666.
What bios are you on?


----------



## CeltPC

Tried out Zenstates, what a treat. Running 3.95 GHz, 3200MHz (14-14-14-36), and no problem at all with a Realbench run. Will do some other testing, but so far it is great.

I just set SOC to 1.1 volts, LLC to level 2, Vcore to offset (auto), P-states all on auto in bios, C-states to enable, then rebooted. Opened Zenstates up and set P0 to 39.5 and 1.4 volts. Left the P1 and P2 states at the Zenstates default, and that was it.

Rebooted and Voila! Downclocks just as it should, and the temps under stress were fine for 24/7 use (Not that it will ever be run at stress testing 24/7).

Elmor really did a fantastic job with this.


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Tried out Zenstates, what a treat. Running 3.95 GHz, 3200MHz (14-14-14-36), and no problem at all with a Realbench run. Will do some other testing, but so far it is great.
> 
> I just set SOC to 1.1 volts, LLC to level 2, Vcore to offset (auto), P-states all on auto in bios, C-states to enable, then rebooted. Opened Zenstates up and set P0 to 39.5 and 1.4 volts. Left the P1 and P2 states at the Zenstates default, and that was it.
> 
> Rebooted and Voila! Downclocks just as it should, and the temps under stress were fine for 24/7 use (Not that it will ever be run at stress testing 24/7).
> 
> Elmor really did a fantastic job with this.


Which Ryzen?


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Tried out Zenstates, what a treat. Running 3.95 GHz, 3200MHz (14-14-14-36), and no problem at all with a Realbench run. Will do some other testing, but so far it is great.
> 
> I just set SOC to 1.1 volts, LLC to level 2, Vcore to offset (auto), P-states all on auto in bios, C-states to enable, then rebooted. Opened Zenstates up and set P0 to 39.5 and 1.4 volts. Left the P1 and P2 states at the Zenstates default, and that was it.
> 
> Rebooted and Voila! Downclocks just as it should, and the temps under stress were fine for 24/7 use (Not that it will ever be run at stress testing 24/7).
> 
> Elmor really did a fantastic job with this.


Now you need to overclock P1 and P2 using the default voltages. Test for stability as usual, but change P0 to be identical to the other p state.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Now you need to overclock P1 and P2 using the default voltages. Test for stability as usual, but change P0 to be identical to the other p state.


wouldnt OCing P1 and P2 defeat the purpose of using Pstates?

Or do you mean to test the stability of the downclocks with their voltage selections?


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> wouldnt OCing P1 and P2 defeat the purpose of using Pstates?


Not if you do not raise the voltages.

I was able to squeeze out an extra 300MHz at the same voltage for P1, and 500MHz for P2.


----------



## Reikoji

Reading comprehension fail







i see what you're saying now.


----------



## Reikoji

Technically you should be able to get P1 @ 3.8ghz with only 1.199v . . . . .


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> Which Ryzen?


A 1700 non-x


----------



## Spartoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrimstad*
> 
> I have the same kit and cant get past 2666.
> What bios are you on?


0082

I couldn't get past 2666Mhz on 1002 but can on 0082.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Not if you do not raise the voltages.
> 
> I was able to squeeze out an extra 300MHz at the same voltage for P1, and 500MHz for P2.


Ah I think I see what you mean, run faster "low" speeds for the same volts. Will try it, but munching after a Sonic run ATM, thanks much for the suggestion.

Addendum: I kicked up P1 to 30x and P2 to 20x, no other changes. Ran a OCCT stress this time again no issues.

I am not sure about what you meant with "change P0 to be identical to the other p state". Change P0 to what other P-state and why?


----------



## Clukos

I can confirm that after I've stopped using Aura my ram SPD data remain intact, no problems over here. So it's definitely some software issue they have to address (G.Skill and Asus). Shame though because you can do some cool stuff with that software.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Technically you should be able to get P1 @ 3.8ghz with only 1.199v . . . . .


Drriiiiiiiink!



Alas, ZenStates refuses to run anymore. Ive been trying to resurrect it but keep hitting the failed to start service bollard. PITA. I'm sure I'm not the only one but I have not heard anyone else moan about it recently so maybe I am!


----------



## Kriant

Black screen and code 24 on cold boot - checked the DP cables - it's not it. Any ideas what else might be causing it?


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Technically you should be able to get P1 @ 3.8ghz with only 1.199v . . . . .


Hmmm... you don't say!

I'll try that.









Also... Look what I can do!


----------



## elmor

Anyone up for trying BIOS 1107? Same deal as 1106 except it should work as intended. I tested it and voltages adjustments are OK, 2x8GB B-die works at 3200 CL14 with 3200 DRAM Ratio, 4x8GB works at 3200 CL14 with 2666 DRAM Ratio.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I can confirm that after I've stopped using Aura my ram SPD data remain intact, no problems over here. So it's definitely some software issue they have to address (G.Skill and Asus). Shame though because you can do some cool stuff with that software.


I've checked with Gskill and according to them it happens on other vendors DRAM and MB as well, seems to be a complete software fail with everyone refusing to use the same mutex. I'll try to push harder for it internally, just have to prove it somehow first.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Anyone up for trying BIOS 1107? Same deal as 1106 except it should work as intended. I tested it and voltages adjustments are OK, 2x8GB B-die works at 3200 CL14 with 3200 DRAM Ratio, 4x8GB works at 3200 CL14 with 2666 DRAM Ratio.
> I've checked with Gskill and according to them it happens on other vendors DRAM and MB as well, seems to be a complete software fail with everyone refusing to use the same mutex. I'll try to push harder for it internally, just have to prove it somehow first.


I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Anyone up for trying BIOS 1107? Same deal as 1106 except it should work as intended. I tested it and voltages adjustments are OK, 2x8GB B-die works at 3200 CL14 with 3200 DRAM Ratio, 4x8GB works at 3200 CL14 with 2666 DRAM Ratio.
> I've checked with Gskill and according to them it happens on other vendors DRAM and MB as well, seems to be a complete software fail with everyone refusing to use the same mutex. I'll try to push harder for it internally, just have to prove it somehow first.


Only if you look at ZenStates for creators After!

lol.

Kidding.

I'll have a go.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Ah I think I see what you mean, run faster "low" speeds for the same volts. Will try it, but munching after a Sonic run ATM, thanks much for the suggestion.
> 
> Addendum: I kicked up P1 to 30x and P2 to 20x, no other changes. Ran a OCCT stress this time again no issues.
> 
> I am not sure about what you meant with "change P0 to be identical to the other p state". Change P0 to what other P-state and why?


How are you supposed to know if your P1 and P2 are stable if when under load it goes to P0? So first stability test your P2 settings by changing your P0 to your desired P2 frequency, then again for P1.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Only if you look at ZenStates for creators After!
> lol.
> Kidding.
> I'll have a go.


I tested it on a clean Creator's update install and it worked, do you have any logs you could send me? Install log in the folder and the service event logs in Event Viewer\Windows Logs\Application.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Anyone up for trying BIOS 1107? Same deal as 1106 except it should work as intended. I tested it and voltages adjustments are OK, 2x8GB B-die works at 3200 CL14 with 3200 DRAM Ratio, 4x8GB works at 3200 CL14 with 2666 DRAM Ratio.
> I've checked with Gskill and according to them it happens on other vendors DRAM and MB as well, seems to be a complete software fail with everyone refusing to use the same mutex. I'll try to push harder for it internally, just have to prove it somehow first.


How could I possibly resist!


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> How are you supposed to know if your P1 and P2 are stable if when under load it goes to P0? So first stability test your P2 settings by changing your P0 to your desired P2 frequency, then again for P1.


Ah, ok, I understand Thanks.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Anyone up for trying BIOS 1107? Same deal as 1106 except it should work as intended. I tested it and voltages adjustments are OK, 2x8GB B-die works at 3200 CL14 with 3200 DRAM Ratio, 4x8GB works at 3200 CL14 with 2666 DRAM Ratio.


My PC is named after you. Might as well.


----------



## dorbot

Ok back.

1107 seems to work in as much as I have got my RAM to 3200 with 1.35v.

It beeped once on applying, and reset to 2133, but next try went through fine.

first windows boot reset during early during load but again went straight through next time.

And here I am. No other overclocks.

Will reboot now.

I'll see about some lovely logs for you Elmor. Should I PM you or post them here?


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Ok back.
> 1107 seems to work in as much as I have got my RAM to 3200 with 1.35v.
> It beeped once on applying, and reset to 2133, but next try went through fine.
> first windows boot reset during early during load but again went straight through next time.
> 
> And here I am. No other overclocks.
> 
> Will reboot now.
> 
> I'll see about some lovely logs for you Elmor. Should I PM you or post them here?


Crowded enough in here, PM please.


----------



## alucardis666

I'll try it.









Also... Look what I can do again!


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Anyone up for trying BIOS 1107? Same deal as 1106 except it should work as intended. I tested it and voltages adjustments are OK, 2x8GB B-die works at 3200 CL14 with 3200 DRAM Ratio, 4x8GB works at 3200 CL14 with 2666 DRAM Ratio.
> I've checked with Gskill and according to them it happens on other vendors DRAM and MB as well, seems to be a complete software fail with everyone refusing to use the same mutex. I'll try to push harder for it internally, just have to prove it somehow first.


Nice, and thank you!

As for the BIOS, I've just flashed 1107, loaded up my OC settings and everything is working just fine


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Anyone up for trying BIOS 1107? Same deal as 1106 except it should work as intended. I tested it and voltages adjustments are OK, 2x8GB B-die works at 3200 CL14 with 3200 DRAM Ratio, 4x8GB works at 3200 CL14 with 2666 DRAM Ratio.
> I've checked with Gskill and according to them it happens on other vendors DRAM and MB as well, seems to be a complete software fail with everyone refusing to use the same mutex. I'll try to push harder for it internally, just have to prove it somehow first.


All fine here so far. Noticed there is now a memory timings after training submenu that is new.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Anyone up for trying BIOS 1107? Same deal as 1106 except it should work as intended. I tested it and voltages adjustments are OK, 2x8GB B-die works at 3200 CL14 with 3200 DRAM Ratio, 4x8GB works at 3200 CL14 with 2666 DRAM Ratio.


Running it right now with Zenstates, no issues at this point. I set up memory where I left off with 0079 (3200 MHz at 14-14-14-36), saved rebooted, and retained the settings fine. Then I set things up for Zenstates in bios, again saved and rebooted, going into Windows 10 and bang, Zenstates working. No issues. Looking good as far as I have gotten!

Anything you would like me to try out that you are testing for?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> I'll try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also... Look what I can do again!


Nice! What did you change to make that happen?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> I'll try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also... Look what I can do again!


Way to go, guy, proud of you!


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Crowded enough in here, PM please.


Wilco.

Also just did a PSU off restart. Coming from the modified EC 0003 ->0082 ->1107. Did a couple of restarts from cold boot then ended up here fine and dandy.

I think I am still asleep though, I could not find the multiplier for the CPU in BIOS. Wanted to bump it up a couple of notches and test but brain failed.

Can someone tell me where it is. I know its a bit of an odd / dumb question..


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Wilco.
> 
> Also just did a PSU off restart. Coming from the modified EC 0003 ->0082 ->1107. Did a couple of restarts from cold boot then ended up here fine and dandy.
> 
> I think I am still asleep though, I could not find the multiplier for the CPU in BIOS. Wanted to bump it up a couple of notches and test but brain failed.
> Can someone tell me where it is. I know its a bit of an odd / dumb question..


Do you mean CPU Ratio in Tweaker's Tab?


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Do you mean CPU Ratio in Tweaker's Tab?


I think so yeah, but I couldn't figure out how to enter a number.....

I've had no problem before. probably just me being an idiot..

I'll go and inject some caffeine into my eyeballs, that should help.

Also elmor there no logs in the "install" folder because the service wont install now.But I'll get something to you when I can.

I'll fiddle with it.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I think so yeah, but I couldn't figure out how to enter a number.....
> I've had no problem before. probably just me being an idiot..


LOL, yea sleep deprivation is a *****. like 38 for 3.8 GHz.


----------



## TheRudster

Interesting issue I have and wondering if anyone here has the same issue.

System is a Crosshair VI Hero (Obviously)
1800X stock clocks
GTX 1080 Hybrid
64GB's of 3600 Trident Z running 2666 for the interim (Does post and run all the way up to 3600)
2x Samsung 850 EVO's

I'm running the 0079 bios

So basically what happens is from a cold boot, Post is nice and quick, Starts loading then a get a weird glitchy purple streak across my screen. About 100 pixels high 400 pixels down from the top.

After about 10 minutes windows will appear or if I reset the system, it boots fine. Been an issue for the last week or 2. I also have had issues with 2 sticks of memory being withheld from windows though reseating those sticks in alternative slots fixed the issue and memtest showed no issues.

Tested cpu and GPU in a different motherboard, no issues. tested a 780 ti, HD 6850, GTX 960, GTX 770 and a GTX 750 ti all with no issues in this motherboard.

Guessing it's an issue between the motherboard and 1080 or memory but wondering if anyone else has had this issue?

Sorry if this isn't an appropriate place to post, just seemed like the place to get the quickest response.


----------



## dorbot

Ok bumped the multiplier up to 38 and its worked fine.

I pronounce this BIOS 1107 Alive.










But I do wonder what other things have been done "under the hood" to warrant the blocking of EZFlash to an earlier BIOS.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRudster*
> 
> Interesting issue I have and wondering if anyone here has the same issue.
> 
> System is a Crosshair VI Hero (Obviously)
> 1800X stock clocks
> GTX 1080 Hybrid
> 64GB's of 3600 Trident Z running 2666 for the interim (Does post and run all the way up to 3600)
> 2x Samsung 850 EVO's
> 
> I'm running the 0079 bios
> 
> So basically what happens is from a cold boot, Post is nice and quick, Starts loading then a get a weird glitchy purple streak across my screen. About 100 pixels high 400 pixels down from the top.
> 
> After about 10 minutes windows will appear or if I reset the system, it boots fine. Been an issue for the last week or 2. I also have had issues with 2 sticks of memory being withheld from windows though reseating those sticks in alternative slots fixed the issue and memtest showed no issues.
> 
> Tested cpu and GPU in a different motherboard, no issues. tested a 780 ti, HD 6850, GTX 960, GTX 770 and a GTX 750 ti all with no issues in this motherboard.
> 
> Guessing it's an issue between the motherboard and 1080 or memory but wondering if anyone else has had this issue?
> 
> Sorry if this isn't an appropriate place to post, just seemed like the place to get the quickest response.


The only time my ram was only half detected was when the SPD tables were corrupted by AURA/GSkill.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRudster*
> 
> Interesting issue I have and wondering if anyone here has the same issue.
> 
> System is a Crosshair VI Hero (Obviously)
> 1800X stock clocks
> GTX 1080 Hybrid
> 64GB's of 3600 Trident Z running 2666 for the interim (Does post and run all the way up to 3600)
> 2x Samsung 850 EVO's
> 
> I'm running the 0079 bios
> 
> So basically what happens is from a cold boot, Post is nice and quick, Starts loading then a get a weird glitchy purple streak across my screen. About 100 pixels high 400 pixels down from the top.
> 
> After about 10 minutes windows will appear or if I reset the system, it boots fine. Been an issue for the last week or 2. I also have had issues with 2 sticks of memory being withheld from windows though reseating those sticks in alternative slots fixed the issue and memtest showed no issues.
> 
> Tested cpu and GPU in a different motherboard, no issues. tested a 780 ti, HD 6850, GTX 960, GTX 770 and a GTX 750 ti all with no issues in this motherboard.
> 
> Guessing it's an issue between the motherboard and 1080 or memory but wondering if anyone else has had this issue?
> 
> Sorry if this isn't an appropriate place to post, just seemed like the place to get the quickest response.


Have a quick look at your SPD for each stick of memory using CPU-Z or another utility. Look for any discrepancies in the SPD information. That will rule in or out any issues related to the RGB DRAM. And if that looks good what are your PCIE settings?


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

@elmor

Just a quick update for 1107. No issues so far. ZenStates and everything seems to work fine after restart, shutdown, and after sleep.

No performance gains. Same as 0079.

People should notice there is a new submenu for DRAM timings they should check out. It would appear to be timings to be applied after memory training.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Just a quick update for 1107. No issues so far. ZenStates and everything seems to work fine after restart, shutdown, and after sleep.
> 
> No performance gains. Same as 0079.
> 
> People should notice there is a new submenu for DRAM timings they should check out. It would appear to be timings to be applied after memory training.


Hmmm, logs out to have a peek.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> @elmor
> People should notice there is a new submenu for DRAM timings they should check out. It would appear to be timings to be applied after memory training.


Wow, lots of settings that I have absolutely no idea what to do with


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Wow, lots of settings that I have absolutely no idea what to do with


Apply the random number technique!

FOR SCIENCE!


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Apply the random number technique!
> 
> FOR SCIENCE!


Hm.. I think perhaps a Fibonacci sequence just on a hunch.. searching for a golden ratio for memory overclocking.


----------



## finalheaven

Running 1107. Seems to be running well without problems for now. 3.8ghz and ram at 3200 14-14-14-34-1T.


----------



## Karpata

Hey

I'm not sure if this is a C6H problem but I often end up with my PC not shutting down properly. Screen goes black and Keyboard turns off but the fans and everything else keeps running and I have to hit reset and hold the power button. Not sure if it only happens if I use the windows shutdown or also if I use cmd. Any ideas?


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Just a quick update for 1107. No issues so far. ZenStates and everything seems to work fine after restart, shutdown, and after sleep.
> 
> No performance gains. Same as 0079.
> 
> People should notice there is a new submenu for DRAM timings they should check out. It would appear to be timings to be applied after memory training.


That menu is not functional. It used to work with pre-release AGESA, but got blocked for release unfortunately.


----------



## mbcoffman

1107 seems to work well for me. OC to 3800. Memory 16gb 3200 14 14 14 34 no problems. Had to relax timings slightly on 082 when I added Asus GTX 1070 video card. Timings now working as above. Will check cold boot issue in am.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karpata*
> 
> Hey
> 
> I'm not sure if this is a C6H problem but I often end up with my PC not shutting down properly. Screen goes black and Keyboard turns off but the fans and everything else keeps running and I have to hit reset and hold the power button. Not sure if it only happens if I use the windows shutdown or also if I use cmd. Any ideas?


Wait longer? Other than that I don't know.

Is there any disk activity? I suppose not if the screen/ keyboard are off.


----------



## Karpata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Wait longer? Other than that I don't know.
> Is there any disk activity? I suppose not if the screen/ keyboard are off.


I waited for over 10 minutes and it would just keep going. Holding down the power button doesn't work either I have to hit reset first when it happens. There seems to be no disk activity and there are no Q-Codes or such.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Nice! What did you change to make that happen?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Way to go, guy, proud of you!


Just changed the timings lol. Didn't expect it to work, but it did!









As for the new bios can't run my mem @ 3200mhz at all.









Spent about an hour futzing with settings. No luck :-(


----------



## Clukos

I'm currently pushing 1.5v on the RAM for extra stability with tight timings, I have not noticed any increase in memory thermals or CPU. Is that still safe for 24/7 on DDR4 B-die?


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I'm currently pushing 1.5v on the RAM for extra stability with tight timings, I have not noticed any increase in memory thermals or CPU. Is that still safe for 24/7 on DDR4 B-die?


I don't think anyone is going to tell you that's safe. But some people might say they have run their RAM that hard for years and had no issues. Not me though so I couldn't comment. But y'know, if its running fine and not overheating then is that ok?


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I'm currently pushing 1.5v on the RAM for extra stability with tight timings, I have not noticed any increase in memory thermals or CPU. Is that still safe for 24/7 on DDR4 B-die?


Do you absolutely need it? I was able to do 3200 with good results @ 1.425


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Anyone up for trying BIOS 1107? Same deal as 1106 except it should work as intended. I tested it and voltages adjustments are OK, 2x8GB B-die works at 3200 CL14 with 3200 DRAM Ratio, 4x8GB works at 3200 CL14 with 2666 DRAM Ratio.
> I've checked with Gskill and according to them it happens on other vendors DRAM and MB as well, seems to be a complete software fail with everyone refusing to use the same mutex. I'll try to push harder for it internally, just have to prove it somehow first.


So what has improved with 1107, exactly? I don't mean over 1106. I mean over 0079, 0081, etc.


----------



## east river

So I tried out BIOS 1107 from 1002.

My overclocking presets work just like they did in 1002...
Again my only issue is my G.Skill Samsung B-Die RAM (Part number F4-3200C14D-16GTZ) won't boot at 3200MHz. It will do 2933MHz just fine, but I can't get to work at will 3200MHz no matter what timings I use.
Again bit disappointing, anyone know what the issue may be or what I can do that could get 3200MHz to work? Would returning and replacing this RAM kit be worth the shot?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AiiGee*
> 
> So I tried out BIOS 1107 from 1002.
> 
> My overclocking presets work just like they did in 1002...
> Again my only issue is my G.Skill Samsung B-Die RAM (Part number F4-3200C14D-16GTZ) won't boot at 3200MHz. It will do 2933MHz just fine, but I can't get to work at will 3200MHz no matter what timings I use.
> Disappointed, anyone know what the issue may be? Would returning and replacing this RAM kit be worth the shot?


Did you try raising your SOC to 1.15v or 1.2v? And if that fails to try to also raise DRAM Vboot to 1.35v or 1.4v? And it appears that B-Die rated at 3200 C14 is dependent on the CPU more than anything else. Different CPU's appear to be able to run 3200 with same ram/mobo so it appears to be luck of the draw of the CPU similar to overclock-ability.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AiiGee*
> 
> So I tried out BIOS 1107 from 1002.
> 
> My overclocking presets work just like they did in 1002...
> Again my only issue is my G.Skill Samsung B-Die RAM (Part number F4-3200C14D-16GTZ) won't boot at 3200MHz. It will do 2933MHz just fine, but I can't get to work at will 3200MHz no matter what timings I use.
> Again bit disappointing, anyone know what the issue may be or what I can do that could get 3200MHz to work? Would returning and replacing this RAM kit be worth the shot?


Not sure of your past attempts, but set your SOC voltage to 1.15V, and set your RAM boot voltage to match your RAM voltage (Which I assume would be 1.35V). That's all I did and mine works fine. I don't even have Samsung B-die. I have Hynix.


----------



## east river

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Did you try raising your SOC to 1.15v or 1.2v? And if that fails to try to also raise DRAM Vboot to 1.35v or 1.4v? And it appears that B-Die rated at 3200 C14 is dependent on the CPU more than anything else. Different CPU's appear to be able to run 3200 with same ram/mobo so it appears to be luck of the draw of the CPU similar to overclock-ability.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Not sure of your past attempts, but set your SOC voltage to 1.15V, and set your RAM boot voltage to match your RAM voltage (Which I assume would be 1.35V). That's all I did and mine works fine. I don't even have Samsung B-die. I have Hynix.


Yeah, tried these solutions with both 1002 and 1107. No luck with both.

Tried 1.4V on the DRAM with 1.2V on the SOC- won't boot into 3200MHz.
I don't know how much CPU would be tied to memory frequency, hope me getting not 3200MHz is not tied to my CPU. One thing to wait for BIOS fixes, which I'm fine with, other thing to realize your memory won't run at 3200MHz because you have the 'wrong' Ryzen CPU.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I don't think anyone is going to tell you that's safe. But some people might say they have run their RAM that hard for years and had no issues. Not me though so I couldn't comment. But y'know, if its running fine and not overheating then is that ok?


Thermal reading on the RAM literally didn't change at all from 1.4 to 1.45 to 1.5, the settings I'm running at are for the most part stable but it's not 100% so I'll have to find a balance. What I'm worried is that maybe I'm putting too much stress on the IMC, which has different tolerance for high voltage mem. For example, I was running my DDR3 kit that was rated for 1.5v at 1.65v for years with my 3570k and it was fine, the same doesn't apply for Haswell. What's the case with Ryzen?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AiiGee*
> 
> Yeah, tried these solutions with both 1002 and 1107. No luck with both.
> 
> Tried 1.4V on the DRAM with 1.2V on the SOC- won't boot into 3200MHz.
> I don't know how much CPU would be tied to memory frequency, hope me getting not 3200MHz is not tied to my CPU. One thing to wait for BIOS fixes, which I'm fine with, other thing to realize your memory won't run at 3200MHz because you have the 'wrong' Ryzen CPU.


@gupsterg was able to run 3200 with one cpu and not the other, despite everything else being the same. Hopefully the new BIOS fixes it, but at this point it seems its CPU dependent more than memory or mobo.

While my CPU can't seem to get to 3.9Ghz unless I run it over 1.35v, it is able to do 3200 at less than 1.0v SOC.


----------



## Fediuld

Is 1107 now good to use?


----------



## Almutahir

I have a Ryzen 1700 and F4-3200c14d-16gtz Tridentz for the past 2 weeks i did everything you can imagine to get my CPU to 3.9 even at 1.4V it crashes on Cinebench, for the ram i can't go beyond 2933 even with loose timings, at the end it's like this 3.8 at 1.35 volts and 14 14 14 34 at 1.35v and the speed is 2933, same case even with the latest bios 1107, i also did the ZenStates and no go, it didn't make any difference for me, the moment i run Cinebench it crashes, what i mean by that is Cinebench gives an error or the pc will restart with code 8. There is a strange issue with the new bios and that is the ProcODT when you change it and press F10 to save the bios doesn't read the change and it will say you changed nothing, and then when you go back to the bios yes it didn't change, so in other words the bios doesn't change the ProcODT.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fediuld*
> 
> Is 1107 now good to use?


It is fine for me.


----------



## goons1981

tried the new beta...so sad stll cannot boot with 3200mhz on my gskill flare x 3200.


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @gupsterg was able to run 3200 with one cpu and not the other, despite everything else being the same. Hopefully the new BIOS fixes it, but at this point it seems its CPU dependent more than memory or mobo.
> 
> While my CPU can't seem to get to 3.9Ghz unless I run it over 1.35v, it is able to do 3200 at less than 1.0v SOC.


the cpu does indeed play a big role, but so does the motherboard. from talking to people on reddit, and reading a few posts from users here, i've read enough where the same cpu and ram on one board, like the crosshair, won't work at all at, say 3200, but switching to a different x370 board, like the gaming k7, and everything works fine. yet other people with the same cpu and ram work fine on the crosshair, and vice versa with the gigabyte. you could have a memory controller that with the tweaks asus has done doesn't play well with it, but the tweaks gigabyte has done allows it to place nice. and vice versa. tweaks that motherboard manufacters, like asus, can do, can easily make it or break it on people's setups. even with the same exact hardware. ultimately ryzen is so touchy anything can easily effect it.

it might be worthwhile to try a different manufacter board as well if you're desperate to get whatever ram frequency you're aiming for before you try a different cpu.


----------



## woppy101

Got up this morning and I have a code 8 on the crosshair board and nothing I ave tried will get it out of code 8, anyone got any ideas I have tried to reseat the cpu, reseat the ram, 1 stick of ram, no ram and nothing has worked.


----------



## Almutahir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woppy101*
> 
> Got up this morning and I have a code 8 on the crosshair board and nothing I ave tried will get it out of code 8, anyone got any ideas I have tried to reseat the cpu, reseat the ram, 1 stick of ram, no ram and nothing has worked.


Did you try to clear the Cmos?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I'm currently pushing 1.5v on the RAM for extra stability with tight timings, I have not noticed any increase in memory thermals or CPU. Is that still safe for 24/7 on DDR4 B-die?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I don't think anyone is going to tell you that's safe. But some people might say they have run their RAM that hard for years and had no issues. Not me though so I couldn't comment. But y'know, if its running fine and not overheating then is that ok?


1.5v is the maximum I would use 24/7


----------



## Maxcielle

Just flashed 1007 and booted 3200 F43200C15-8GTZ with 1.35v and stock timmings 15-15-15-35-50


----------



## woppy101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Almutahir*
> 
> Did you try to clear the Cmos?


Yep and a bios flashback


----------



## Inkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Tried out Zenstates, what a treat. Running 3.95 GHz, 3200MHz (14-14-14-36), and no problem at all with a Realbench run. Will do some other testing, but so far it is great.
> 
> I just set SOC to 1.1 volts, LLC to level 2, Vcore to offset (auto), P-states all on auto in bios, C-states to enable, then rebooted. Opened Zenstates up and set P0 to 39.5 and 1.4 volts. Left the P1 and P2 states at the Zenstates default, and that was it.
> 
> Rebooted and Voila! Downclocks just as it should, and the temps under stress were fine for 24/7 use (Not that it will ever be run at stress testing 24/7).
> 
> Elmor really did a fantastic job with this.


Happy to see you got it working! I went back to square one and just tested idle Vcore with everything in the bios at Auto. Vcore dropped just like it's supposed to so I know there isn't anything interfering.

Then, I tried *exactly* what you did and my result was completely different and reverted to what I've been struggling with the entire time. Vcore in the C6H section of HWinfo stays at my P0 volts 99% of the time. I noticed it drop to between .6v &.9v a couple times, but only for a second before jumping back up to the P0 value. Shouldn't it be at idle Vcore all the time?

Should I just.. trust that the idle voltage is what I set for P2? It's bothering me that I'm not seeing the correct values being reported, but at this stage, I just feel like I'm slowly losing my mind and should move on.

All @ Auto (except ram, I guess):



Your bios settings (SOC to 1.1 volts, LLC to level 2, Vcore to offset (auto), P-states all on auto in bios, C-states to enable), default ram speed, with my P0 set in ZenStates and default P1/2:


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Broken Fang*
> 
> When you installed your OS, did you load the 2 raid drivers (backend 1st then raid driver)? I tried raid, but had 3 BSOD in an hour, so I reinstalled without it. no more BSOD.
> 
> edit
> 
> the way I understood it, the raid driver is unsigned and that's why you have to load the backend first.


All drivers installed. I was on 1002, going to check now with 1007. thanks


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woppy101*
> 
> Yep and a bios flashback


You might take the last steps in clearing your system as a step. I.E., shutdown, turn off power supply, unplug power supply, and remove the motherboard battery.

Also it might be helpful, to list ALL your components, and be specific such as not just Corsair memory, but exactly which modules - in your rig components.


----------



## bluej511

Just switched to 1107 and noticing that at idle with the same OC settings as i had on 1002 my 1700x is idling and using 30w instead of 16w. Wonder if i forgot to change something, bit odd to use 14w more at idle then before. Anyone else care to check in hwinfo64 if the idle and load cpu core package wattage has gone up? Ive gone from 16-19 to 29 at idle and from 126-129 to 140 at load.

Otherwise the good news, i can cold boot reliably at 3200 with my corsair lpx hynix ram, haven't changed prodct or anything, DRAM/DRAM boot both at 1.35v and soc at 1.15v with timings set manually to 16-18-18-18-36 big thumbs up from me (© crazyrussianhacker)









Posts a lot faster, BIOS time has gone from 19.9sec in task manager to around 13-14









Only thing worrysome is the wattage at the same vcore and offset has changed by 14w.


----------



## MingBee

1107 is working great! my load temps even dropped a lot.

r7 1700 @3950 - 0.20000 offset - 67° load







(sense mi skew disabled)


----------



## Randa71

just flashed 1107! Everything seems right! with default settings, voltages are slower that 1106. That's ok


----------



## Randa71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> CUT
> 
> Posts a lot faster, BIOS time has gone from 19.9sec in task manager to around 13-14


Yesss..because new Agesa...


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randa71*
> 
> Yesss..because new Agesa...


Oh yea i knew that much haha. I waited for a somewhat more polished BIOS and glad i did (although its using more wattage now according to hwinfo64) but that could be due to soc being from 1.0v to 1.15v so not sure, more testing is needed, unfortunately its Saturday and i got in on the Alpha of Island of Nyne so i'll probably be playing that most of the day


----------



## Maxcielle

F43200C15-8GTZ


----------



## gupsterg

+rep to members that tested 1107







, most helpful, seems I should have been awake earlier today







.

+rep Elmor for new UEFI







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randa71*
> 
> Yesss..because new Agesa...


0079 onwards had AGESA 1.0.0.4a, did you not use those ?







. I yesterday went back to 1002 for some testing and yeah older AGESA did seem slow.


----------



## Timur Born

EZflash again refused to read the file (of 1107), this time I even extracted two versions right away. No problem reading the very same file form a FAT32 USB stick, so this is an issue of NTFS access.


----------



## Cata79

1107 hangs on post, qcode 07


----------



## Clukos

Any update on when we can use 15-13-11 CAS latency on a strap higher than 2400? Is this a BIOS limitation or Agesa?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> EZflash again refused to read the file (of 1107), this time I even extracted two versions right away. No problem reading the very same file form a FAT32 USB stick, so this is an issue of NTFS access.


Timur i think for ezflash and flashback they pretty much tellyou to format to fat32 https://rog.asus.com/technology/rog-motherboard-innovations/USB-BIOS-flashback/.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> 1107 hangs on post, qcode 07


Clear CMOS and try again, not sure what 07 is i dont have the manual nearby.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Any update on when we can use 15-13-11 CAS latency on a strap higher than 2400? Is this a BIOS limitation or Agesa?


I think a few people are using lower latency then 16 so i doubt its a BIOS or agesa limitation, might just be a RAM limitation. Changing some settings in the BIOS may help though. I think chew runs his at a CAS of 12 if i recall.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Any update on when we can use 15-13-11 CAS latency on a strap higher than 2400? Is this a BIOS limitation or Agesa?


AGESA/AMD code at fault. Not Asus code issue.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> AGESA/AMD code at fault. Not Asus code issue.


Yea i think i misinterpreted that, should have just said odd CAS timings. Yea definitely AMD issue there.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Timur i think for ezflash and flashback they pretty much tellyou to format to fat32 https://rog.asus.com/technology/rog-motherboard-innovations/USB-BIOS-flashback/.


For Flashback that's ok, but I use EZflash to read from the drive where I download the files to and that - of course - is a NTFS drive. Who is using FAT32 for large HDDs and SSDs? The missing ".." entry is another annoyance with EZflash and NTFS drives.


----------



## gupsterg

@bluej511

NP mate







. So you tried mains deactivated and reactivated boot yet on new UEFI?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> NP mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So you tried mains deactivated and reactivated boot yet on new UEFI?


Been stuck on 1002 so i have no idea what mains even is haha. Must be on the new BIOSes.


----------



## gupsterg

LOL







.

Mate when I say mains, I mean power to PSU







. Must be UK ting to say mains







.

So for example for me 3200MHz is no issue on reboot. Intermittent boot issue on startup from shutdown but power active to PSU. I never can boot system successfully on 3200Mhz when boot from shutdown but power deactivated to PSU and reactivated.


----------



## Maxcielle

I have the ram at 3200, running [email protected] and can't reach 1700 on cinebench r15. What i am doing wrong? something is holding me back. i'm on 1107. works very nice. major upgrade from 1002.


----------



## SpecChum

Ooh, might have to invest in this new BIOS.

Going OK for you, Gup?


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Ooh, might have to invest in this new BIOS.
> 
> Going OK for you, Gup?


Very nice one. Major improvement.


----------



## gupsterg

@Maxcielle

Is not P95 running?

@specchum

Not yet flashed. Just getting up to date with OCN







. Will be my 1st flash of the day! wife/kids out so it is safe to "_flash_"







. Probably scarring you with mental images! LOL







.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Maxcielle
> 
> Is not P95 running?
> 
> @SpecChum
> 
> Not yet flashed. Just getting up to date with OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Will be my 1st flash of the day! wife/kids out so it is safe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .












GF and niece currently watching Plex, powered from this PC, so I can't do it yet; they'll be going out soon tho, leaving me in peace lol

Might play some games today, I realised last night I've got a 8 core beast with an AMD Fury and the only game I've played so far is Turtles in Time on a SNES emulator...


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> Very nice one. Major improvement.


Cheers


----------



## MingBee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> I have the ram at 3200, running [email protected] and can't reach 1700 on cinebench r15. What i am doing wrong? something is holding me back. i'm on 1107. works very nice. major upgrade from 1002.


you ram is not running @3200


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Maxcielle
> 
> Is not P95 running?


p95 wasn't running at the time of the bench. Now i have tried again and run 1688.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Might play some games today, I realised last night I've got a 8 core beast with an AMD Fury and the only game I've played so far is Turtles in Time on a SNES emulator...


LOOL







. I play GODS on WinUAE at times







. I need more POWWERR! LOOL







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> p95 wasn't running at the time of the bench. Now i have tried again and run 1688.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MingBee*
> 
> you ram is not running @3200


^^^ This I reckon.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






















Those are without Performance Bias for CB, in my thread OP there are results with PB for CB set in UEFI


----------



## Batman1982

@ karpata i had the same issue with shutdown. Was on creator update. You must deactivate fast boot in energy options. Then it works without any problems by me.


----------



## Clukos

1107 is probably the best bios released so far.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

This thread evolved so much over night - can someone link me to 1107?


----------



## Elzoco

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/12420#post_26055686


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> 1107 is probably the best bios released so far.


What's the pros buddy?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Mate when I say mains, I mean power to PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Must be UK ting to say mains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So for example for me 3200MHz is no issue on reboot. Intermittent boot issue on startup from shutdown but power active to PSU. I never can boot system successfully on 3200Mhz when boot from shutdown but power deactivated to PSU and reactivated.


Oh its definitely a british thing, i dont ever unplug my PSU though or hit the switch so not gonna mess with that just yet.


----------



## skline00

elmor, BIOS 1107 has passed my series of stress tests.

IBT 10x
RealBench 2.54 30 minutes
Cinebench R15
Aida64 Memory Bench
Aida64 Stress test 15 minutes

My 1800x is running Zenstate 0.2.2 at startup with P0=40x at 1.3925v; P1=30x at 1.05v and P2=22x at .09v.

I have Gskill FlareX DDR4-3200 ram 2 x 8G (16g total). I use the D.O.C.P. standard setting. I left EVERYTHING else stock except I disable the onboard audio since I used headphones.

I noticed the SOC auto voltage was a little higher (1.045v) when the 3200 ram selection was made. With the previous beta BIOS that worked, 081, I had set a manual SOC of 1.15. However, I decided to keep it auto with this newer BIOS and it worked well.

Temps are a wee bit cooler than 081 BIOS.

GREAT job elmor on this BIOS.

I'll keep running it and keep you informed as to the progress.


----------



## bluej511

So anyone else seeing increased cpu package power wattage at idle and load on 1107?


----------



## skline00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Ooh, might have to invest in this new BIOS.
> 
> Going OK for you, Gup?


Passed all my stress tests with flying colors. I previously ran Beta 081. All of this in conjunction with Asus Zenstates 0.2.2.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> What's the pros buddy?


For starters, the case 3 fan is actually changing speeds right now, so it makes my system quiet when it's idling









Other than that I haven't noticed any drawback in comparison to 0082, and I even managed to drop my Soc voltage a bit and remain stable.


----------



## skline00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> For starters, the case 3 fan is actually changing speeds right now, so it makes my system quiet when idle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that I haven't noticed any drawback in comparison to 0082, and I even managed to drop my Soc voltage a bit and remain stable.


Clukos, to follow up on your SOC voltage, I had previously set my SOC manually to a 1.15 setting but when I enabled the D.O.C.P. standard setting for my 3200 speed for my FlareX ram I noticed it read 1.045v instaed of the 0.95v so I "think" this might have been a tweek. I decided to leave the SOC voltage on auto and it passed all of my stress tests with that setting.


----------



## MingBee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So anyone else seeing increased cpu package power wattage at idle and load on 1107?


this? http://imgur.com/a/4TSKr

i can't remember the values from the old bios. but looks ok?


----------



## jdown

We hopefully
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So anyone else seeing increased cpu package power wattage at idle and load on 1107?


With overclock with P-states i have following values at idle with the bios 1107:


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> This thread evolved so much over night - can someone link me to 1107?


Yeah, its so big and complicated it became sentient!


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> For starters, the case 3 fan is actually changing speeds right now, so it makes my system quiet when it's idling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that I haven't noticed any drawback in comparison to 0082, and I even managed to drop my Soc voltage a bit and remain stable.


Thanks


----------



## Miiksu

ZenStates working again. In bios I changed pstates 1-3 to custom and rest states to auto. Then pressed apply in ZenStates.









Windows task manager and park control does not seem to correct clock if clocked with bclk. CPU-Z and HWinfo showing correct values.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MingBee*
> 
> this? http://imgur.com/a/4TSKr
> 
> i can't remember the values from the old bios. but looks ok?


Yea it looks ok, im at 30w at idle with less voltage so not sure why, i may have missed a setting in the BIOS. I may just clear cmos and load my profile see if it does anything.


----------



## arang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> For starters, the case 3 fan is actually changing speeds right now, so it makes my system quiet when it's idling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that I haven't noticed any drawback in comparison to 0082, and I even managed to drop my Soc voltage a bit and remain stable.


then 1107 bios is 1T bios?


----------



## gupsterg

@bluej511

Idle is same watts for me on 1107 as all previous UEFIs, ~100W for total rig inc screen, etc.

@specchum

i) Loaded optimised defaults on 1002 (as was on that last night for some Pi runs).
ii) Flashed 1107 via flashback, 0 issues.
iii) Set up Base Profile > Base Profile with Voltages > BPV + 3200MHz 14-13-13-13-34 > 3.8GHz PState 0 OC + 3200MHz 14-13-13-13-34

0 issues there.

@elmor

In steps 1 to 3 above I do not go to OS. On going to OS rig reset, I did not get Q-Code as my OC'd toaster had finished and was spreading some jam on said toast







. Not checked EVT log, shall I PM? this was Win 7 Pro x64. All settings were active when got to OS after reset, so UEFI had not lost OC/settings, etc.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea it looks ok, im at 30w at idle with less voltage so not sure why, i may have missed a setting in the BIOS. I may just clear cmos and load my profile see if it does anything.


Is the 1.199v safe?

PLEASE TELL US THE 1.199V IS SAFE BLUE?!?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Is the 1.199v safe?
> 
> PLEASE TELL US THE 1.199V IS SAFE BLUE?!?


Always, it drops a bit lower now to 1.194 i think but hovers around 1.200 under load. Haven't tried my 30mins of rb to get an avg yet wanna do one fix at a time for now.

Edit: Cleared CMOS and loaded up profile still an extra 15-20w at idle/load. May have to try p-state OCing now haha. Could be due to the SOC going from 1.0 to 1.15v though.


----------



## GraveNoX

Anyone have thermalright hr-02 macho rev. b on this board? It does touch the heatsink on the back of the motherboard? Does it put too much weight on the die?


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Always, it drops a bit lower now to 1.194 i think but hovers around 1.200 under load. Haven't tried my 30mins of rb to get an avg yet wanna do one fix at a time for now.


Drrriiiink!


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AiiGee*
> 
> So I tried out BIOS 1107 from 1002.
> 
> My overclocking presets work just like they did in 1002...
> Again my only issue is my G.Skill Samsung B-Die RAM (Part number F4-3200C14D-16GTZ) won't boot at 3200MHz. It will do 2933MHz just fine, but I can't get to work at will 3200MHz no matter what timings I use.
> Again bit disappointing, anyone know what the issue may be or what I can do that could get 3200MHz to work? Would returning and replacing this RAM kit be worth the shot?


I have the exact same kit and can do this:



What are your settings?


----------



## MingBee

anyone noticed lower pch/vrm/cpu temperatures with 1107?

http://imgur.com/a/nnMAe

my pch temp used to be 55+

and cpu seems also way too low....

edit: my VID also used to be 1.55 locked. but no clue what i means.


----------



## widonwaker

I've just flashed 1107 and it's going all well. Anyway, I still can't run my ram @3200Mhz. Actually i have 4x8 (32gb total) Corsair Vengeance LED running 2,666Mhz , timings 16-18-18-32 and 1.35v voltage. Any higher freq does not post. Is it normal ?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widonwaker*
> 
> I've just flashed 1107 and it's going all well. Anyway, I still can't run my ram @3200Mhz. Actually i have 4x8 (32gb total) Corsair Vengeance LED running 2,666Mhz , timings 16-18-18-32 and 1.35v voltage. Any higher freq does not post. Is it normal ?


Have you tried changing soc and prodct?


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So anyone else seeing increased cpu package power wattage at idle and load on 1107?


I'm on 1002 now and about to update to 1107. My idle watts jump around from 8-15.

I'll report back after I get 1107 up and running.

Mel


----------



## Glazos

@elmor with 1107 i am again able to achieve 3200 with CMK16GX4M2B3200C16W (hynix)
in auto timings (16-16-16-39) it was not stable (prime95 workers not working from the start)
when manually setting timings (16-18-18-36) all works great !!!
Thank you the update


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveNoX*
> 
> Anyone have thermalright hr-02 macho rev. b on this board? It does touch the heatsink on the back of
> the motherboard? Does it put too much weight on the die?





Spoiler: Archon SB-E X2 Measurements









Spoiler: Archon IB-E X2 Measurements







I have used both above. Weight is same for both, used since getting R7/X370 at launch, Macho Rev.B is lower weight.



Spoiler: Macho Rev.B Measurements







This post has photos of Archon IB-E X2 on C6H. The post by prior one linked shows an issue with Archon SB-E X2, where there is pretty much 0 gap between outside edge of HS and GPU. I do believe you will not have that issue on Macho, the Macho is 140mm wide where as Archon SB-E is 155mm. The Archon IB-E has an offset base, by ~8mm so has no issue.

HTH







.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glazos*
> 
> @elmor with 1107 i am again able to achieve 3200 with CMK16GX4M2B3200C16W (hynix)
> in auto timings (16-16-16-39) it was not stable (prime95 workers not working from the start)
> when manually setting timings (16-18-18-36) all works great !!!
> Thank you the update


Same here, worked on 1002 but not reliably (cold boot wouldnt boot unless i hit reset), not it boots fine not even retraining itself. I may try lower SOC and see if it still works.


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> I'm on 1002 now and about to update to 1107. My idle watts jump around from 8-15.
> 
> I'll report back after I get 1107 up and running.
> 
> Mel


CPU Watts on 1107 @ 15-22 with a peak of32.

May try and drop vcore on next boot.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> CPU Watts on 1107 @ 15-22 with a peak of32.
> 
> May try and drop vcore on next boot.


Ok so it's not just me there is a slight difference in wattage between 1002 and 1107, then again we are using hwinfo64 to check so could all be off haha. I'm not using p-states or anything just an offset of -.100v same as on 1002. Went from around 19-20w to 29w at idle and load used to be around 126w on realbench and now around 139. Maybe hwinfo needs another calibration for the new bios I'm not sure. I'm not worried either 10w won't make any difference in temps.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Oh its definitely a british thing, i dont ever unplug my PSU though or hit the switch so not gonna mess with that just yet.


Well the power down PSU and then up boot issue isn't biggie for me currently. But can be as well. Normally I never remove power to PSU.

For example on my previous setup i5 4690K/M7R I could power down PSU, remove GPU for testing another for OC'ability and just powered PSU back up/rig and did not have to re-setup OC. On the R7/C6H I would need to basically use either a lower RAM clock prior to shutdown/removing power and swapping out GPU. Then re-setup RAM OC.

So for some people who could be changing HW like above it can become a pain. I also sometimes swap drives around. I usually like to remove power at that time, so again few extra steps with this setup.


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Ok so it's not just me there is a slight difference in wattage between 1002 and 1107, then again we are using hwinfo64 to check so could all be off haha. I'm not using p-states or anything just an offset of -.100v same as on 1002. Went from around 19-20w to 29w at idle and load used to be around 126w on realbench and now around 139. Maybe hwinfo needs another calibration for the new bios I'm not sure. I'm not worried either 10w won't make any difference in temps.


I'm actually seeing lower temps (only 1-2c) under load so who knows?


----------



## MingBee

my cpu temp got stuck at 65° after 1 hour aida64 stability test....

http://imgur.com/a/6nWM2

edit: seems to be working after reboot : http://imgur.com/a/l5eAj

but never seen it locked before...


----------



## Naeem

i can no longer run 32gb ( 4 x 8GB ) G skill trident z rgb 3000 mhz c 16 ram at 2666 mhz anymore with 1107 it always boots with 2133mhz c15


----------



## papabliss

Hey guys! I am super new to the AMD and OC community. I have been trying read up on everything I can here but I am clearly still missing some of the finer details of a smooth OC. Can somebody please help me to get my OC groove on?

My system specs are the following:

- CH6 running 1107 bios
- 1700X
- Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16
- Windows 10 x64 latest build
- GTX1080
- Kuhler H20 620

I really want to have my system running at 3.9 or higher with 3200Mhz ram whatever timings I can get. I have the latest Zen States installed
and currently running stable at 38.00 1.4v(which seems high to me) and 2933MHz 16-18-18-18-36 1.35v .

I am confused about the p-states settings and also frankly about proper timings settings on the ram.

I would be super appreciative for any help showing me the light here as I am on day 4 of banging my head against the wall.

Thank you! If I need to provide any other info please let me know..


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Well the power down PSU and then up boot issue isn't biggie for me currently. But can be as well. Normally I never remove power to PSU.
> 
> For example on my previous setup i5 4690K/M7R I could power down PSU, remove GPU for testing another for OC'ability and just powered PSU back up/rig and did not have to re-setup OC. On the R7/C6H I would need to basically use either a lower RAM clock prior to shutdown/removing power and swapping out GPU. Then re-setup RAM OC.
> 
> So for some people who could be changing HW like above it can become a pain. I also sometimes swap drives around. I usually like to remove power at that time, so again few extra steps with this setup.


Surprisingly i reset cmos and re-loaded my saved profile for 3200mhz and it booted right up, before id have to load 2933 then change soc, save/reset then do 3200mhz. This time just loading up the profile does it in one shot so very good BIOS for me so far.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papabliss*
> 
> Hey guys! I am super new to the AMD and OC community. I have been trying read up on everything I can here but I am clearly still missing some of the finer details of a smooth OC. Can somebody please help me to get my OC groove on?
> 
> My system specs are the following:
> 
> - CH6 running 1107 bios
> - 1700X
> - Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16
> - Windows 10 x64 latest build
> - GTX1080
> - Kuhler H20 620
> 
> I really want to have my system running at 3.9 or higher with 3200Mhz ram whatever timings I can get. I have the latest Zen States installed
> and currently running stable at 38.00 1.4v(which seems high to me) and 2933MHz 16-18-18-18-36 1.35v .
> 
> I am confused about the p-states settings and also frankly about proper timings settings on the ram.
> 
> I would be super appreciative for any help showing me the light here as I am on day 4 of banging my head against the wall.
> 
> Thank you! If I need to provide any other info please let me know..


I have the same exact memory, upping soc (if you havent tried yet) should get you to boot at 3200mhz, 1.15v is what did it for me but will be different for every cpu.


----------



## turbomike

where do I find the 1107 bios?


----------



## Randa71

perhaps this is a bug with 1107: i'm speaking about QLed: the sequence usually is: yellow, red, white and green if everything is ok...now i'm inside windows...but Qled is white, not green....i've noticed that boot was slightly longer during vga...and QLed remains white...not green....Qcode is 24 now that i'm in windows...
Sincerely i don't remember if this happened with bios 1002 too...

EDIT: Bios 1106 is not down....In Italy sites, Usa and UK, is downlodable







boh...


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karpata*
> 
> Hey
> 
> I'm not sure if this is a C6H problem but I often end up with my PC not shutting down properly. Screen goes black and Keyboard turns off but the fans and everything else keeps running and I have to hit reset and hold the power button. Not sure if it only happens if I use the windows shutdown or also if I use cmd. Any ideas?


If you look at the motherboard, you would probably see an 8 code shown on the LED display....CPU crashed. Might be you need to tweak your voltages to get it properly stable.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Surprisingly i reset cmos and re-loaded my saved profile for 3200mhz and it booted right up, before id have to load 2933 then change soc, save/reset then do 3200mhz. This time just loading up the profile does it in one shot so very good BIOS for me so far.


Yeah I can go "one shot" from 2133MHz to 3200MHz on 0902 / 1002 / 0079 / 0081 / 0082 / 1107







. I can also go "one shot" 3200MHz 14-13-13-13-34-1T.

I have only done one shutdown and restart, with power active to PSU on 1107. And rig boot on OC profile, this is not conclusive to know I will not have the intermittent boot up issue I had on previous UEFIs. As on all past UEFI I could be booting up fine repeatedly from shutdown and then not another time. So I started using "Sleep/Resume". 1107 is still working solid for "Sleep/Resume".

I have not yet done a power down of PSU and up to see if 1107 is AOK.


----------



## papabliss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glazos*
> 
> @elmor with 1107 i am again able to achieve 3200 with CMK16GX4M2B3200C16W (hynix)
> in auto timings (16-16-16-39) it was not stable (prime95 workers not working from the start)
> when manually setting timings (16-18-18-36) all works great !!!
> Thank you the update


@Glazos. That is great to hear, I have the same memory and cannot get mine to work at 3200MHz for the life of me even at those timings you posted. Did you adjust anything else in the bios to get it working?


----------



## papabliss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I have the same exact memory, upping soc (if you havent tried yet) should get you to boot at 3200mhz, 1.15v is what did it for me but will be different for every cpu.


Thank you, I have tried upping the SOC to no avail. System shuts off, reboots and ram resets to 2133.. What else have you adjusted in your bios?


----------



## XEKong

Anyone else with errors trying to update to the latest chipset drivers? It spits out an error, and only tries to install a video and HDMI driver, and now my Ryzen balanced plan is gone.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papabliss*
> 
> Thank you, I have tried upping the SOC to no avail. System shuts off, reboots and ram resets to 2133.. What else have you adjusted in your bios?


My OC is with an offset of -.100 thats about it, i have the bclk set to 100 manually. You can also try docp standard and see if that works for you. Both my dram voltages are at 1.35 and soc at 1.15. I have the timings set manually to what they should be as well.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

This new 1107 is with 1N or 2N RAM? (hmm i see it's 1N







)
@Elmor Grats for fast response and patch


----------



## papabliss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> My OC is with an offset of -.100 thats about it, i have the bclk set to 100 manually. You can also try docp standard and see if that works for you. Both my dram voltages are at 1.35 and soc at 1.15. I have the timings set manually to what they should be as well.


Still no dice for me :-( .. This is making me slightly bonkers and I'm not sure what else to try.


----------



## GrooveIsNow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Anyone up for trying BIOS 1107? Same deal as 1106 except it should work as intended. I tested it and voltages adjustments are OK, 2x8GB B-die works at 3200 CL14 with 3200 DRAM Ratio, 4x8GB works at 3200 CL14 with 2666 DRAM Ratio.
> I've checked with Gskill and according to them it happens on other vendors DRAM and MB as well, seems to be a complete software fail with everyone refusing to use the same mutex. I'll try to push harder for it internally, just have to prove it somehow first.


Trying it now, will let you know how it goes. 1106 seemed to improve boot times a bit but temps were higher.
Will report back later


----------



## Bmxant

1107 here

Gskill Trident Z 2x8GB 3200

3200Mhz

14-14-14-34

1.35v
1.40v dram boot voltage

Ram is hanging around 1.35 to 1.373 in windows, should be fine, right?


----------



## wolfpack122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AiiGee*
> 
> Yeah, tried these solutions with both 1002 and 1107. No luck with both.
> 
> Tried 1.4V on the DRAM with 1.2V on the SOC- won't boot into 3200MHz.
> I don't know how much CPU would be tied to memory frequency, hope me getting not 3200MHz is not tied to my CPU. One thing to wait for BIOS fixes, which I'm fine with, other thing to realize your memory won't run at 3200MHz because you have the 'wrong' Ryzen CPU.


Try increasing the VDDP voltage and see if it helps. Up to 1.2V should be safe.
Some users have said that it helps stabilize memory.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEKong*
> 
> Anyone else with errors trying to update to the latest chipset drivers? It spits out an error, and only tries to install a video and HDMI driver, and now my Ryzen balanced plan is gone.


Use Display Driver Uninstaller to remove all AMD drivers and try again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bmxant*
> 
> Ram is hanging around 1.35 to 1.373 in windows, should be fine, right?


Yes, it's fine.


----------



## Mrimstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papabliss*
> 
> Still no dice for me :-( .. This is making me slightly bonkers and I'm not sure what else to try.


Im in the same boat just with a different kit and different strap.
I would just wait for this supposedly magical may uppdate rather than stress your wits about it.
Memory support seam to go back and forth from bios to bios anyways.

Other notes, i have just noticed higher temps with this new bios. Maybe it is better, but for one who wont overclock untill the "****" is sorted
I guess i wont notice much.
Then again my board seams to work the other way to most here, giving me way higher voltages than what is set, compared to lower ones.
So maybe its just one of them wierdos..

Anyways Thanks @elmor for feeding us updates, however smal they might be. Nothing worse than feeling neglected.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

My 1107 initial testing results are good.

1700X @ 4.0GHz 1.44v
DOCP Standard
G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200
Ram 3200MHz 14-14-14-14-34
dram voltage 1.35
vrm spread spectrum disabled
All other settings Auto

Will check cold boot over the next few days. Using 0082 I had to reset my ram frequency if the ambient temperature was below 70 F during cold boot. Hopefully, this won't happen in 1107, but will report back.


----------



## widonwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Have you tried changing soc and prodct?


Tried SOC up to 1.12v , DRAM V up to 1.4 and ProcODT 60 Ohm. Still not able to post higher than 2666 Mhz.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Black screen and code 24 on cold boot - checked the DP cables - it's not it. Any ideas what else might be causing it?


I think it is display problem: graphics card, wiring, or conectors HDMI, DVI, go on. Reinstall your graphics card again, look all conectors... and if it doesn´t work probe other card.


----------



## kazama

Hi, will test the 1107 soon, im on 0.82 without issues except coold boot problems with mems reseting to 2133 some times.

I want use zen states,but i have one problem with ryzen power plan, minimum and maximum cpu state dont appear, how i can fix this?

Anyway to use zen states, all in bios have to be auto? except mems values?


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glazos*
> 
> @elmor with 1107 i am again able to achieve 3200 with CMK16GX4M2B3200C16W (hynix)
> in auto timings (16-16-16-39) it was not stable (prime95 workers not working from the start)
> when manually setting timings (16-18-18-36) all works great !!!
> Thank you the update


That is good to know, I have the same ram in the box yet for my second RyZen rig, Biostar motherboard in this case. Hopefully it will work as well. Should have it up and running this weekend.


----------



## XEKong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfpack122*
> 
> Try increasing the VDDP voltage and see if it helps. Up to 1.2V should be safe.
> Some users have said that it helps stabilize memory.
> Use Display Driver Uninstaller to remove all AMD drivers and try again.
> Yes, it's fine.


I did a fresh Win 10 install, and still would not work.


----------



## GrooveIsNow

[email protected] 3.7GHz 1.25v
DOCP Standard
G.Skill Flare X 3200Mhz
Ram 3200MHz 14-14-14-14-34
dram voltage 1.35
SOC 1.10
Everything else on Auto

So far so good boot times seemed to be a bit quicker than when I was on 1002.
15 sec to logo
11 sec to desktop
26 seconds.
I get the feeling this can be a bit quicker? I'm fine with the time but I'm wondering if there is anything else I should be disabling or enabling?

Bootlog-
The ones that say not loaded is this affecting boot times?
Graphics drivers are up to date, I don't use CD/DVD on my system, do I have to disable this in BIOS?

Microsoft (R) Windows (R) Version 10.0 (Build 14393)
4 29 2017 10:35:55.493
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\system32\hal.dll
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\system32\kd.dll
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\system32\mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\werkernel.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\CLFS.SYS
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\tm.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\system32\PSHED.dll
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\system32\BOOTVID.dll
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\FLTMGR.SYS
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\msrpc.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\ksecdd.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\clipsp.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\cmimcext.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\ntosext.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\system32\CI.dll
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\cng.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WDFLDR.SYS
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\acpiex.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\WppRecorder.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\ACPI.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\WMILIB.SYS
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WdBoot.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\intelpep.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WindowsTrustedRT.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\WindowsTrustedRTProxy.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\pcw.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\msisadrv.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\pci.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vdrvroot.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\pdc.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\CEA.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\partmgr.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\spaceport.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\volmgr.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\volmgrx.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\mountmgr.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\storahci.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\storport.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\secnvme.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\EhStorClass.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\fileinfo.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Wof.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WdFilter.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NTFS.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Fs_Rec.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\NETIO.SYS
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\ksecpkg.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\amdpsp.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\tcpip.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\fwpkclnt.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\wfplwfs.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\fvevol.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\volume.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\volsnap.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\rdyboost.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\mup.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\iorate.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\hwpolicy.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\disk.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\CLASSPNP.SYS
BOOTLOG_NOT_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\cdrom.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\filecrypt.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Null.SYS
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Beep.SYS
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\BasicDisplay.sys
BOOTLOG_NOT_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\BasicRender.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Npfs.SYS
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Msfs.SYS
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tdx.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\afd.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vwififlt.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\pacer.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\netbios.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\npsvctrig.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\mssmbios.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\gpuenergydrv.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\dfsc.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\SysWow64\drivers\AsUpIO.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\SysWow64\drivers\AsIO.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ahcache.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\compositebus.inf_amd64_a140581a8f8b58b7\CompositeBus.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\kdnic.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\umbus.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ucx01000.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\USBXHCI.SYS
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\asmtxhci.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\e1r65x64.sys
BOOTLOG_NOT_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_274d0ab8ee30c459\nvlddmkm.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\HDAudBus.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\wmiacpi.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\amdppm.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\msgpioclx.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\amdgpio2.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\amdgpio3.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\UEFI.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\nvvad64v.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ksthunk.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\nvvhci.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\NdisVirtualBus.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\swenum.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\rdpbus.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\UsbHub3.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\nvhda64v.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\fastfat.SYS
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\RTKVHD64.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\uaspstor.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\usbccgp.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\asmthub3.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\hidusb.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\mouhid.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\mouclass.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\kbdhid.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\kbdclass.sys
BOOTLOG_NOT_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\monitor.sys
BOOTLOG_NOT_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\wcifs.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\luafv.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\storqosflt.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\wcnfs.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\registry.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WudfPf.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\WUDFRd.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\WpdUpFltr.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\lltdio.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\mslldp.sys
BOOTLOG_LOADED \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\rspndr.sys


----------



## wolfpack122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEKong*
> 
> I did a fresh Win 10 install, and still would not work.


Are you using an AMD graphics card?


----------



## crossbone

I cannot get 3200 to boot, whatever I try... Even 1007 does not help. On one of the earliest UEFIs it worked... I think it was 0902. But since then I am s**t out of luck.

I am using Samsung B-Die F4-3200C14D-16GTZR GSKILL RGB Ram.

Any ideas?

My settings are 3200 strap, CL does not matter, even as high as 22-22-22-60 does not boot.
DRAM Voltage is 1,35v - SOC is fixed 1.15v


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crossbone*
> 
> I cannot get 3200 to boot, whatever I try... Even 1007 does not help. On one of the earliest UEFIs it worked... I think it was 0902. But since then I am s**t out of luck.
> 
> I am using Samsung B-Die F4-3200C14D-16GTZR GSKILL RGB Ram.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> My settings are 3200 strap, CL does not matter, even as high as 22-22-22-60 does not boot.
> DRAM Voltage is 1,35v - SOC is fixed 1.15v


What ive noticed is too high of a soc voltage can also cause errors. For me higher then 1.15 soc id get f9>0d errors.


----------



## crossbone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> What ive noticed is too high of a soc voltage can also cause errors. For me higher then 1.15 soc id get f9>0d errors.


I will try 1.1 and report back - what I can say is that 0.95v SOC also did not cut it, but inbetween I did not test any voltage settings


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crossbone*
> 
> I will try 1.1 and report back - what I can say is that 0.95v SOC also did not cut it, but inbetween I did not test any voltage settings


It's very very CPU dependent it seems like, gup can do it with less then 1v for me not even close, then again i haven't tried it with this new BIOS. Could be why my wattage is up, never really monitored my cpu package power using 1.15v soc, don't see why it would but I'm not the only one getting increased wattage so it's definitely there.


----------



## wolfpack122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crossbone*
> 
> I cannot get 3200 to boot, whatever I try... Even 1007 does not help. On one of the earliest UEFIs it worked... I think it was 0902. But since then I am s**t out of luck.
> 
> I am using Samsung B-Die F4-3200C14D-16GTZR GSKILL RGB Ram.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> My settings are 3200 strap, CL does not matter, even as high as 22-22-22-60 does not boot.
> DRAM Voltage is 1,35v - SOC is fixed 1.15v


Did you try DRAM and DRAM VBoot voltages both at 1.4V?


----------



## XEKong

Yes, crossfire Fury's


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crossbone*
> 
> I cannot get 3200 to boot, whatever I try... Even 1007 does not help. On one of the earliest UEFIs it worked... I think it was 0902. But since then I am s**t out of luck.
> 
> I am using Samsung B-Die F4-3200C14D-16GTZR GSKILL RGB Ram.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> My settings are 3200 strap, CL does not matter, even as high as 22-22-22-60 does not boot.
> DRAM Voltage is 1,35v - SOC is fixed 1.15v


VCORE?


----------



## poisson21

For me bios 1107 is good to go ^^
i can go 3200+Mhz with 2 config:
3200 strap with 101*40.25 at timming 18-16-16-16-36
2666 strap with 121.4*34 at timming 14-14-14-14-34








i'm pretty happy








And the 2 with the same voltages
cpu 1.44375 llc3
soc 1
dram/dram boot 1.375
pll 1.9


----------



## crossbone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> It's very very CPU dependent it seems like, gup can do it with less then 1v for me not even close, then again i haven't tried it with this new BIOS. Could be why my wattage is up, never really monitored my cpu package power using 1.15v soc, don't see why it would but I'm not the only one getting increased wattage so it's definitely there.


Tried 0.95, 0.0975, 1.0, 1.05, 1.075, 1.1, 1.125 SOC Voltage... same result
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfpack122*
> 
> Did you try DRAM and DRAM VBoot voltages both at 1.4V?


Yup, tried these. No effect.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> VCORE?


My VCORE is 1.375V fixed with no LLC. CPU is @ 38,5x100

It is just that damn 3200 strap that does not boot. Hell I even got my RAM to 3500 Via BCLK OC, but i really do not want to mess with BCLK because of my M.2 SSD.


----------



## eyetrippy

Where is this BIOS 1107?

Been looking on here and Asus site, but can't find any mention of it.

Unless there is a typo and people are mentioning 1106 which reportedly bad?

Just getting ready for when mine comes tomorrow...

otherwise is 0082 (or whichever ) that lets me run 2T


----------



## wolfpack122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEKong*
> 
> Yes, crossfire Fury's


Download both the display drivers and chipset drivers you want to install and use 7zip to extract them.
Navigate to where you extracted the chipset drivers, open the folder and then go to 'Packages --> Apps' and copy 'RyzenPPM' and paste it into the 'Apps' folder of the display drivers you extracted earlier.
Navigate to where you extracted the chipset drivers once more, open the folder and then go to 'Packages --> Drivers' and copy all 3 folders there and paste them into the 'Drivers' folder of the display drivers you extracted earlier.
Now run the setup from the display drivers folder and see if that works.
If it doesn't work try using DDU to remove all AMD drivers, make sure the option that removes the chipset drivers is checked.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crossbone*
> 
> Tried 0.95, 0.0975, 1.0, 1.05, 1.075, 1.1, 1.125 SOC Voltage... same result
> Yup, tried these. No effect.
> My VCORE is 1.375V fixed with no LLC. CPU is @ 38,5x100
> 
> It is just that damn 3200 strap that does not boot. Hell I even got my RAM to 3500 Via BCLK OC, but i really do not want to mess with BCLK because of my M.2 SSD.


Did you try raising VDDP up to 1.2V?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyetrippy*
> 
> Where is this BIOS 1107?
> 
> Been looking on here and Asus site, but can't find any mention of it.
> 
> Unless there is a typo and people are mentioning 1106 which reportedly bad?
> 
> Just getting ready for when mine comes tomorrow...
> 
> otherwise is 0082 (or whichever ) that lets me run 2T


The search function is your friend.
http://www.mediafire.com/file/3o3n5zdrx291lbf/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-1107.zip


----------



## Dr Woot

So far so good with 1107. The first bios that has allowed me to run ram above 2666. Benching now at 2933 and then to 3200 if that works. Previously on 1002.


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyetrippy*
> 
> Where is this BIOS 1107?
> 
> Been looking on here and Asus site, but can't find any mention of it.
> 
> Unless there is a typo and people are mentioning 1106 which reportedly bad?
> 
> Just getting ready for when mine comes tomorrow...
> 
> otherwise is 0082 (or whichever ) that lets me run 2T


brows post after page 1150


----------



## bluej511

For those looking for 1107.

http://www.mediafire.com/file/3o3n5zdrx291lbf/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-1107.zip

I also put it in my sig so its easier to find.


----------



## crossbone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfpack122*
> 
> Did you try raising VDDP up to 1.2V?


Yup, just tried. Also no effect.
Funny thing is. I also have another GSKILL non RGB Samsung B-Die Kit at hand and a 1700X.

So i will now bring up a new theory:

*3200 strap is dependant on luck of the draw when buying a C6H Motherboard. Some C6H may make it, others don't. (Not CPU dependant)*

What do you think about this? Anyone with two C6H who can confirm or deny this?


----------



## Raspo

Here new problem with G.Skill F4-3866C18D-16GTZR. After installing 1107 and reboot the light on RAM-stick into Dimm_A2 is failed. Dimm_B2 works fine. Timings @3200 only 16-16-16-39-75-1T again, but i wonder, because it's B-Die's. Should be 14-14-14-36 like so many guys here?


----------



## wolfpack122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crossbone*
> 
> Yup, just tried. Also no effect.
> Funny thing is. I also have another GSKILL non RGB Samsung B-Die Kit at hand and a 1700X.
> 
> So i will now bring up a new theory:
> 
> *3200 strap is dependant on luck of the draw when buying a C6H Motherboard. Some C6H may make it, others don't. (Not CPU dependant)*
> 
> What do you think about this? Anyone with two C6H who can confirm or deny this?


I'm sure @gupsterg tested with two 1700 CPUs and one of the two would work with 3200 and the other wouldn't on the same C6H board.
Lets ask him for more details when he gets back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raspo*
> 
> Here new problem with G.Skill F4-3866C18D-16GTZR. After installing 1107 and reboot the light on RAM-stick into Dimm_A2 is failed. Dimm_B2 works fine. Timings @3200 only 16-16-16-39-75-1T again, but i wonder, because it's B-Die's. Should be 14-14-14-36 like so many guys here?


For the timings, you will have to set them manually.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raspo*
> 
> Here new problem with G.Skill F4-3866C18D-16GTZR. After installing 1107 and reboot the light on RAM-stick into Dimm_A2 is failed. Dimm_B2 works fine. Timings @3200 only 16-16-16-39-75-1T again, but i wonder, because it's B-Die's. Should be 14-14-14-36 like so many guys here?


At risk of going off half cocked, I think it may be time to buy Thaiphoon Burner and stop using Aura or GSKill software.

You should forcibly and with extreme prejudice terminate all traces of both programs including services, running tasks, folders and scheduled tasks. Do this manually. The uninstallers dont uninstall the services. They remain, apparently active, interfering with the SMBUS and slowly killing your RAMs SPD tables.

Then used Thaiphoon Burner to rewrite SPD tables from the online database.

After uninstalling, I reinstalled the GSkill software just to rest the RGB to default then forcibly uninstalled again.

Probably a good idea to use Thaiphoon again after that.


----------



## papabliss

In every other aspect of my life I am sublimely patient, but when itcomes to my PC running at full clock my obsessive achiles heel kicks in ?.. The fact that many other users on here seem to be running my exact build @3200 MHz only makes the desire to achieve silicon success all the higher..

Hoping @Elmor sees tgis and has the magic answers..


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crossbone*
> 
> Yup, just tried. Also no effect.
> Funny thing is. I also have another GSKILL non RGB Samsung B-Die Kit at hand and a 1700X.
> 
> So i will now bring up a new theory:
> 
> *3200 strap is dependant on luck of the draw when buying a C6H Motherboard. Some C6H may make it, others don't. (Not CPU dependant)*
> 
> What do you think about this? Anyone with two C6H who can confirm or deny this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfpack122*
> 
> I'm sure @gupsterg tested with two 1700 CPUs and one of the two would work with 3200 and the other wouldn't on the same C6H board.
> Lets ask him for more details when he gets back.
> For the timings, you will have to set them manually.


He tried two different CPUs and one would and the other wouldn't. HOWEVER, i could not get 3200mhz reliably and only increasing soc to 1.15v made it boot at all (albeit needing to hit reset once for it to work), talking cold boot of course.

With 1107 same RAM, same mobo, same CPU i can boot at 3200mhz (set in straps as well) with soc at 1.05 without needing to hit reset. Q code will go red, yellow, red, yellow, white, green then boot. It's also a few seconds faster then before.

Correction: Needs 1.10v for soc. I left it on 1.05, did a cold boot after 5mins and got an f9 then a boot loop and subsequent training then got stuck to default settings. Hopefully soc fixes it and its not an 1107 BIOS issue haha.


----------



## papabliss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrimstad*
> 
> Im in the same boat just with a different kit and different strap.
> I would just wait for this supposedly magical may uppdate rather than stress your wits about it.
> Memory support seam to go back and forth from bios to bios anyways.
> 
> Other notes, i have just noticed higher temps with this new bios. Maybe it is better, but for one who wont overclock untill the "****" is sorted
> I guess i wont notice much.
> Then again my board seams to work the other way to most here, giving me way higher voltages than what is set, compared to lower ones.
> So maybe its just one of them wierdos..
> 
> Anyways Thanks @elmor for feeding us updates, however smal they might be. Nothing worse than feeling neglected.


In every other aspect of my life I am sublimely patient, but when itcomes to my PC running at full clock my obsessive achiles heel kicks in ?.. The fact that many other users on here seem to be running my exact build @3200 MHz only makes the desire to achieve silicon success all the higher..

Hoping @Elmor sees this and has the magic answers..


----------



## majestynl

*First test results Bios 1107:*


1800x
Pstates OC @ 4Ghz (A0)
Memory 3200mhz

Im still testing this bios but i noticed some strange behaviors with this bios. After setting up my stable settings i used with bios version 0081 i immediately recognized instability with same vcore etc etc. After investigating HWiNFO i noticed my max clock-speed was higher then 4ghz. I enter the bios and saw my clock-speed at 4024mhz, BCLK was above 100Mhz







Very strange, cause my settings where the same as allways. After some playing around i found the setting who was causing my BCLK was raising automatically.

Setting Ai Overclock Tuner on "auto" is raising my BCLK, when i set it on "Default" its normal again (99.8Mhz) Below some screenshots, on the right side you can see the difference in Clock-speeds Freq and BCLK Frequency. All settings are the same, just switching between "auto" and "default"!
And rebooting to bios.

*Ai Overclock Tuner on "auto":*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Ai Overclock Tuner on "default":*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I never noticed this behavior before, so i could be wrong. Can somebody confirm this ?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> *First test results Bios 1107:*
> 
> 
> 1800x
> Pstates OC @ 4Ghz (A0)
> Memory 3200mhz
> 
> Im still testing this bios but i noticed some strange behaviors with this bios. After setting up my stable settings i used with bios version 0081 i immediately recognized instability with same vcore etc etc. After investigating HWiNFO i noticed my max clock-speed was higher then 4ghz. I enter the bios and saw my clock-speed at 4024mhz, BCLK was above 100Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very strange, cause my settings where the same as allways. After some playing around i found the setting who was causing my BCLK was raising automatically.
> 
> Setting Ai Overclock Tuner on "auto" is raising my BCLK, when i set it on "Default" its normal again (99.8Mhz) Below some screenshots, on the right side you can see the difference in Clock-speeds Freq and BCLK Frequency. All settings are the same, just switching between "auto" and "default"!
> And rebooting to bios.
> 
> *Ai Overclock Tuner on "auto":*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ai Overclock Tuner on "default":*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never noticed this behavior before, so i could be wrong. Can somebody confirm this ?


Very strange indeed, first thing i did was manually set my bclk to 100mhz (99.8 is annoying in Hwinfo, ocd kicking in haha) so i wouldnt be able to tell you, i did notice my vcore dipping slightly below what it used to so this may be another BIOS that needs slightly more vcore.

Honestly just set it to 100mhz manually and if it solves your problem so be it. You haven't flashed to 0003 by any chance did you?


----------



## gupsterg

@crossbone

You state you have RGB RAM in post 12574, have you checked that SPD is not corrupt? ~4 days back (which is lotta pages







) members had issues with RGB RAM SPD corruption due to how write is enabled on SPD for RGB change to work.

I can confirm all same HW, mobo FW, 2x R7 1700 tested, 1st did 2933MHz and 2nd 3200MHz. The 1st had stock SOC of ~0.838V, manually setting in UEFI of 0.825V and measuring = stock measurement of ~0.838V. It needed 0.900V in UEFI for 2933MHz. Increasing it to 1.050V and giving VCORE of +181mV did not make it function at 3200MHz.

So for me it was CPU swap out that made RAM work at 3200MHz, F4-3200C14D-16GTZ, Samsung B-Die, Single Rank.


----------



## crossbone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @crossbone
> 
> You state you have RGB RAM in post 12574, have you checked that SPD is not corrupt? ~4 days back (which is lotta pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) members had issues with RGB RAM SPD corruption due to how write is enabled on SPD for RGB change to work.
> 
> I can confirm all same HW, mobo FW, 2x R7 1700 tested, 1st did 2933MHz and 2nd 3200MHz. The 1st had stock SOC of ~0.838V, manually setting in UEFI of 0.825V and measuring = stock measurement of ~0.838V. It needed 0.900V in UEFI for 2933MHz. Increasing it to 1.050V and giving VCORE of +181mV did not make it function at 3200MHz.
> 
> So for me it was CPU swap out that made RAM work at 3200MHz, F4-3200C14D-16GTZ, Samsung B-Die, Single Rank.


Checked SPD as the RGB discussion here was running. Everything is fine on that front 

So it seems like I am really unlucky with my two CPUs, one 1700 and one 1700x both unable to run 3200 RAM. Guess I have to buy my third Ryzen processor and pray... :-/


----------



## wolfpack122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> *First test results Bios 1107:*
> 
> 
> 1800x
> Pstates OC @ 4Ghz (A0)
> Memory 3200mhz
> 
> Im still testing this bios but i noticed some strange behaviors with this bios. After setting up my stable settings i used with bios version 0081 i immediately recognized instability with same vcore etc etc. After investigating HWiNFO i noticed my max clock-speed was higher then 4ghz. I enter the bios and saw my clock-speed at 4024mhz, BCLK was above 100Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very strange, cause my settings where the same as allways. After some playing around i found the setting who was causing my BCLK was raising automatically.
> 
> Setting Ai Overclock Tuner on "auto" is raising my BCLK, when i set it on "Default" its normal again (99.8Mhz) Below some screenshots, on the right side you can see the difference in Clock-speeds Freq and BCLK Frequency. All settings are the same, just switching between "auto" and "default"!
> And rebooting to bios.
> 
> *Ai Overclock Tuner on "auto":*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ai Overclock Tuner on "default":*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never noticed this behavior before, so i could be wrong. Can somebody confirm this ?


I sometimes see this as well. With BCLK set to Auto the bios reads it as 100.6, but it's 99.98 in Windows.


----------



## gupsterg

@Wolfpack

There are several in this thread with varying results on CPU with same board.

1TM1 has 1800X Hynix M used same setup on C6H + Asus Prime X370 Prime 3200MHz, 1700X 2993MHz. Tyrluk buy another CPU gain 3200Mhz. Disasterpiec99 1700 3200MHz 1700X 2933MHz, same board/ram.

For some newer UEFIs killed 3200MHz, I got those posts recorded as well.

Then besides me, SpecChum swap CPU to gain 3200Mhz consistently.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Wolfpack
> 
> There are several in this thread with varying results on CPU with same board.
> 
> 1TM1 has 1800X Hynix M used same setup on C6H + Asus Prime X370 Prime 3200MHz, 1700X 2993MHz. Tyrluk buy another CPU gain 3200Mhz. Disasterpiec99 1700 3200MHz 1700X 2933MHz, same board/ram.
> 
> For some newer UEFIs killed 3200MHz, I got those posts recorded as well.
> 
> Then besides me, SpecChum swap CPU to gain 3200Mhz consistently.


Then there's mine thats been lucky with just a BIOS update and some soc. I tried 1.05 but went f9 then boot loop and reset everything, i'm now trying 1.10 and ill shut it down leave it off a while see if it boots. On 1002 1.15 needed a reset then it would boot so 1.10 wouldnt be a bad trade off.


----------



## gupsterg

Indeed mate







.

Some see improvement others not.

TheK issue on new roms but had 3200MHz on past. y0bailey new roms kill 3200Mhz. badhairguy new rom 3200MHz.

Then there was the whole thing, where some members said newer AGESA in UEFI needed more VCORE for same OC.

Then we got others cruising all ROMs with high speed RAM, same VCORE, etc, etc.


----------



## dorbot

I'm doing 5 GHz @ 1.999v under load..........

Drrrrrrriiiiink


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Very strange indeed, first thing i did was manually set my bclk to 100mhz (99.8 is annoying in Hwinfo, ocd kicking in haha) so i wouldnt be able to tell you, i did notice my vcore dipping slightly below what it used to so this may be another BIOS that needs slightly more vcore.
> 
> Honestly just set it to 100mhz manually and if it solves your problem so be it. You haven't flashed to 0003 by any chance did you?


Yes, i know i can set it manual on 100Mhz, but never saw this before. I didn't touch the "Ai Overclock Tuner" as before !

and no, skipped 0003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfpack122*
> 
> I sometimes see this as well. With BCLK set to Auto the bios reads it as 100.6, but it's 99.98 in Windows.


maybe it was always there, but the strange part is, i never touched Ai Overclock Tuner.
Bus clock is raising automatically now


----------



## majestynl

@gupsterg

1) Did you checked the cold boos issue on this new bios ( Shutdown, and restart with casebutton) ?

2) I was disabling CPB and noticed there are 2 pages where this option is available. Did you disable it on both pages?



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hughjazz44

I'm now using 1107. Works well, so far. But honestly, I was working pretty good at 0079 with the 0003 EC update. Ryzen has been out for 2 months now, and this platform is finally starting to look functional! I'm hoping AMD's MAY AGESA update will kick things up another notch.


----------



## pantsoftime

1107 reporting in... so far positive results. No new issues to report after coming from 0081 previously. Also able to run at a lower SOC voltage with 3200 Flare X and all other settings are the same as I was using on 0081.

Also noticing the best cinebench scores to date.


----------



## hotstocks

Question for @elmor or other gurus. I am running bios 81 perfectly happy (other than the fan speed and aura temp lights being red always and full blast).
I know that when switching bioses you should clear everything, but, since bios 1007 is basically 81 which I am on, can I just save OC profiles to USB,
flash 1007, and re-load profile? Or do I have to stop and write all 20 settings down on paper and do it from scratch like a completely new bios? If so I would
just wait till next official as 81 has been good to me. 3.95ghz 1.41v LLC3 and 3300 ram 14-14-14-14-34 1.39v


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Question for @elmor or other gurus. I am running bios 81 perfectly happy (other than the fan speed and aura temp lights being red always and full blast).
> I know that when switching bioses you should clear everything, but, since bios 1007 is basically 81 which I am on, can I just save OC profiles to USB,
> flash 1007, and re-load profile? Or do I have to stop and write all 20 settings down on paper and do it from scratch like a completely new bios? If so I would
> just wait till next official as 81 has been good to me. 3.95ghz 1.41v LLC3 and 3300 ram 14-14-14-14-34 1.39v


No, OC profiles are only valid for the builds they are saved on.


----------



## pig666eon

is there anyway of disabling hpet from the bios? its forcing it atm and turning it off only in windows is not disabling it completely giving a TSC+HPET combo


----------



## stevester118

Can someone please explain to me what I'm doing wrong here? I'm using CMD16GX4M2B3200C16 Corsair Dominator Platinum 2x8 and its giving me a hard time trying to run 3200. Not sure if I'm even doing the CPU overclocking part correctly either.

Also is air cooling enough to run 4GHz stable?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevester118*
> 
> Can someone please explain to me what I'm doing wrong here? I'm using CMD16GX4M2B3200C16 Corsair Dominator Platinum 2x8 and its giving me a hard time trying to run 3200. Not sure if I'm even doing the CPU overclocking part correctly either.
> 
> Also is air cooling enough to run 4GHz stable?


Change your timings, thought might be too tight and they're ODD (for whatever reason, ryzen does not seem to like odd timings) try 16-18-18-18-36 manually, change your soc to something that might work. 1.2v right off the bat might not be liked by the imc and not function. For me anything above 1.15v gave me errors and below 1.10v same thing.


----------



## stevester118

Sorry forgot to post the timings page, I already set the timings to 16-18-18-18-36 and its still having the issue. Also my system always takes 10 seconds for the BIOS logo to appear when starting the PC, any ideas on how to fix that as well?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevester118*
> 
> Sorry forgot to post the timings page, I already set the timings to 16-18-18-18-36 and its still having the issue. Also my system always takes 10 seconds for the BIOS logo to appear when starting the PC, any ideas on how to fix that as well?


Anything past BIOS 1002 has the new AGESA microcode and should boot a good 3-5secs faster then 1002 and below. Saying that though, compared to z87 and up on Intel it is a bit slower, my z97 posted and booted instantly.

If your 10secs is POST time then update BIOS if you havent done so, if its actual BOOT time thats actually not that bad. I went from 19s avg BIOS time in task manager to avg 14s just by going from 1002 to 1107.


----------



## stevester118

I'm running 1107 btw, and yes I mean post time. Its pretty slow for some reason.


----------



## stevester118

Okay forget what I just said, posting only stalls a bit after changing a setting in the BIOS. I changed my SOC to 1.15 and its still not running at 3200. I'm also not sure if its even trying to run it at 3200 anymore, do you have to force it to attempt to change settings after failing once? Like switching back to a lower speed then back to 3200?


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevester118*
> 
> Okay forget what I just said, posting only stalls a bit after changing a setting in the BIOS. I changed my SOC to 1.15 and its still not running at 3200. I'm also not sure if its even trying to run it at 3200 anymore, do you have to force it to attempt to change settings after failing once? Like switching back to a lower speed then back to 3200?


Yes, change to 2933 and attempt, if that works try 3200.


----------



## stevester118

Not even 2933 is working. I feel like I'm missing a setting somewhere that could fix this, unless my voltages are the issue.


----------



## Demoniacstar

you are....try setting procODT to 80ohms


----------



## y0bailey

And for whatever freaking reason, 3200mhz is back for me on 1107!!!!!!!!!

DOCP STANDARD, manually put SOC at 1.15, training attempts bumped to 5, and I'm in at 3200mhz. That's it.

I feel like I'm taking crazy pills, but I'm happy with 1107 so far!


----------



## stevester118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demoniacstar*
> 
> you are....try setting procODT to 80ohms


where do I change that setting?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Wolfpack
> 
> There are several in this thread with varying results on CPU with same board.
> 
> 1TM1 has 1800X Hynix M used same setup on C6H + Asus Prime X370 Prime 3200MHz, 1700X 2993MHz. Tyrluk buy another CPU gain 3200Mhz. Disasterpiec99 1700 3200MHz 1700X 2933MHz, same board/ram.
> 
> For some newer UEFIs killed 3200MHz, I got those posts recorded as well.
> 
> Then besides me, SpecChum swap CPU to gain 3200Mhz consistently.


Yeah, I've had 2 CPUs and 2 boards.

First CPU very rarely booted 3200 and then only at 1.43 vboot voltage, new CPU much better.

However, this new board sometimes gives me an F9 during a Windows reboot, old board never did, but both boards always POST first time from off tho with the new CPU.


----------



## red-ray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I've checked with Gskill and according to them it happens on other vendors DRAM and MB as well, seems to be a complete software fail with everyone refusing to use the same mutex. I'll try to push harder for it internally, just have to prove it somehow first.


Good luck and I can confirm the issues are all down to ASUS not using the locks.

In my testing of SIV as soon as ASUS Aura is stared SMBus retries are reported and this never happens when such as AIDA64 or HWiNFO are also active.

I will happily provide the information the ASUS software engineers need to correctly implement support.


----------



## Demoniacstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevester118*
> 
> where do I change that setting?


advanced/amd cbs/umc common options/ddr4 common options


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *red-ray*
> 
> Good luck and I can confirm the issues are all down to ASUS not using the locks.
> 
> In my testing of SIV as soon as ASUS Aura is stared SMBus retries are reported and this never happens when such as AIDA64 or HWiNFO are also active.
> 
> I will happily provide the information the ASUS software engineers need to correctly implement support.


Cheers Ray, great to see you on this Forum


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inkey*
> 
> Happy to see you got it working! I went back to square one and just tested idle Vcore with everything in the bios at Auto. Vcore dropped just like it's supposed to so I know there isn't anything interfering.
> 
> Then, I tried *exactly* what you did and my result was completely different and reverted to what I've been struggling with the entire time. Vcore in the C6H section of HWinfo stays at my P0 volts 99% of the time. I noticed it drop to between .6v &.9v a couple times, but only for a second before jumping back up to the P0 value. Shouldn't it be at idle Vcore all the time?
> 
> Should I just.. trust that the idle voltage is what I set for P2? It's bothering me that I'm not seeing the correct values being reported, but at this stage, I just feel like I'm slowly losing my mind and should move on.
> 
> All @ Auto (except ram, I guess):
> 
> 
> 
> Your bios settings (SOC to 1.1 volts, LLC to level 2, Vcore to offset (auto), P-states all on auto in bios, C-states to enable), default ram speed, with my P0 set in ZenStates and default P1/2:


Ah, yes, I understand your concern. No I would not just trust, I want to SEE a voltage. You will not see voltage changes under the CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) as they occur with P-state changes with this method of overclocking, which threw me off. You have to look under the Asus Crosshair section in HWiNFO at the Vcore sensor listed there. Just to make sure all things are equal:

I am on 1007 EUFI.

Since you have been tinkering, you might want to do a load optimized defaults, save and reboot.

For me, I then get my memory settings running as I want and stable, before doing any changes beyond that.

After that I did as described in previous post to do my CPU overclocking.

For me it is to easy to change something, and forget I did, and too many variables start coming in to play. So I like to start with "clean slates", and segregate changes to one function or process at a time.

Hope this helps


----------



## stevester118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demoniacstar*
> 
> advanced/amd cbs/umc common options/ddr4 common options


Changed it to 80ohms and still can't boot to 2933 or 3200. Why is it that my advanced AMD CBS settings are reset every time i go into my BIOS?


----------



## Almutahir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevester118*
> 
> Changed it to 80ohms and still can't boot to 2933 or 3200. Why is it that my advanced AMD CBS settings are reset every time i go into my BIOS?


Every time i change it and save the bios tells me that i changed nothing and so it doesn't work with 1107, i said that like 3 pages ago and no one replied or said anything.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *red-ray*
> 
> Good luck and I can confirm the issues are all down to ASUS not using the locks.
> 
> In my testing of SIV as soon as ASUS Aura is stared SMBus retries are reported and this never happens when such as AIDA64 or HWiNFO are also active.
> 
> I will happily provide the information the ASUS software engineers need to correctly implement support.


Not seen you on this forum before, glad you took a leap to Ryzen, your expertise should be an asset here, as I saw on Corsair Link issues. So far the C6H and Ryzen issues have been interesting to say the least, and as someone who experienced the issue you are talking about, first hand, I hope you can assist getting that proven and fixed. I had returned my G.Skill RGB for that reason.


----------



## stevester118

Yeah I figured something was a little strange. I thought there might be a save button somewhere under the advanced settings but I don't know why its resetting everything upon restart.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *red-ray*
> 
> Good luck and I can confirm the issues are all down to ASUS not using the locks.
> 
> In my testing of SIV as soon as ASUS Aura is stared SMBus retries are reported and this never happens when such as AIDA64 or HWiNFO are also active.
> 
> I will happily provide the information the ASUS software engineers need to correctly implement support.


Hopefully we can find the solution to this problem so we can start using Aura again! Thanks for your input, it's very valuable and hope Asus listen


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevester118*
> 
> Yeah I figured something was a little strange. I thought there might be a save button somewhere under the advanced settings but I don't know why its resetting everything upon restart.


These settings do not reset every time, they just don't appear in the save dialog. If e.g. memory training fails and the CPU posts with safe settings some of the settings will be reset, procODT is one of them.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> These settings do not reset every time, they just don't appear in the save dialog. If e.g. memory training fails and the CPU posts with safe settings some of the settings will be reset, procODT is one of them.


Thats good to know so it's not a 1107 issue, its probably done it on other BIOSes.


----------



## stevester118

Welp for now I guess I'm sticking with 2666, hopefully a future BIOS will help me kick this up to 3200.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevester118*
> 
> Welp for now I guess I'm sticking with 2666, hopefully a future BIOS will help me kick this up to 3200.


Best way to test is if you save your settings to something you know works then go back into the BIOS and see if the prodct setting stuck. I did notice that saving my profile then saving and resetting tells me the same thing, you haven't changed any settings even though i have and it works.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Thats good to know so it's not a 1107 issue, its probably done it on other BIOSes.


You are right, this is normal and has been this way for several versions. I started actually noticing it when I was playing around with the procODT values.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Your DRAM fails to train from cold boot and causes AMD CBS settings to reset, including P-states. [...]


----------



## balanceark

Alright guys, I am really starting to get frustrated, can't get my ram to 3200 and have tried the last bios posted by Elmor and a few different versions.

RAM: VENGEANCE® LED 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4 DRAM 3200MHz C16 LED (CMU32GX4M2C3200C16)

I have tried all the profiles, manually putting in timings, voltages, etc and nothing seems to stick. I restart from BIOS and the ram is back down to the factory 1333 or so. I did manage to get it to 2666 or something close once but on restart it didn't stick. I know some of you guys are guru's and I am willing to gift a steam game or paypal if someone can just help me hit the speed on this RAM. I am no expert by any means.

Thanks.


----------



## residentour

This 1107 Bios cannot flash any other Bios through the EZflash v3 ! I am stuck on this bios and I need a 2T one like 0083.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *residentour*
> 
> This 1107 Bios cannot flash any other Bios through the EZflash v3 ! I am stuck on this bios and I need a 2T one like 0083.


Use flashback, easy to do and works no matter what.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevester118*
> 
> Welp for now I guess I'm sticking with 2666, hopefully a future BIOS will help me kick this up to 3200.


Have you determined if your memory chips are Samsung or Hynix. It seems to depend upon what version of Dominator RAM you are using.

Setting the ProcODT to 80 is meant for only Hynix. Instead, try using a CL of 18 instead of 16.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *balanceark*
> 
> Alright guys, I am really starting to get frustrated, can't get my ram to 3200 and have tried the last bios posted by Elmor and a few different versions.
> 
> RAM: VENGEANCE® LED 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4 DRAM 3200MHz C16 LED (CMU32GX4M2C3200C16)
> 
> I have tried all the profiles, manually putting in timings, voltages, etc and nothing seems to stick. I restart from BIOS and the ram is back down to the factory 1333 or so. I did manage to get it to 2666 or something close once but on restart it didn't stick. I know some of you guys are guru's and I am willing to gift a steam game or paypal if someone can just help me hit the speed on this RAM. I am no expert by any means.
> 
> Thanks.


Youll have a VERY hard time reaching 3200mhz with 2x16. Pretty sure those are double sided ram sticks and those don't tend to work very well on Ryzen so far.


----------



## balanceark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Youll have a VERY hard time reaching 3200mhz with 2x16. Pretty sure those are double sided ram sticks and those don't tend to work very well on Ryzen so far.


Thanks for the reply, should I just wait it out then? is their anything you recommend besides just shipping these back? (Not sure if I can by now)

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-led-32gb-2-x-16gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c16-memory-kit-white-led-cmu32gx4m2c3200c16


----------



## residentour

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Use flashback, easy to do and works no matter what.


Even that is not working .

Edit: Fixed the issue.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *residentour*
> 
> Even that is not working .


Are you sure you used the right one? There is a difference between flashback and EZ Flash.


----------



## frellingfahrbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevester118*
> 
> Welp for now I guess I'm sticking with 2666, hopefully a future BIOS will help me kick this up to 3200.


I have the same kit as you and haven't been able to use the 2933/3200 ratios either. You can get a little more out of the RAM if you play with BCLK but I never got the higher settings to work.


----------



## bapre

hello everyone

tried BIOS 1107 today and it's working fine.
But one thing seems not to be working any more.
When i try to change clock speed of p2 state to a lower value, the System doesnt boot. Qcode is OC or 0C.
p0 and p1 can be adjusted as with BIOS 1002.

Any ideas?

thanks in advance

Bastian


----------



## residentour

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Are you sure you used the right one? There is a difference between flashback and EZ Flash.


Renamed previous bios to C6H.CAP , put to the usb (fat 32) root. Inserted to the usb flashback port.
Pressed the flashback button for 3 secs . It started blinking then stopped 1 second later. Refuses to flash.

Also Windows ezflash utility refuses to flash.

I think This bios replaces boards model code. Just the 1017 bios is recognized.

Edit: *Biosflashback is the only way to update to another bios for 1107*. Pulled all the other USB cables /devices then Bios Flashback suddenly worked!







. I have successfully reverted to 0083.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *residentour*
> 
> Renamed previous bios to C6H.CAP , put to the usb (fat 32) root. Inserted to the usb flashback port.
> Pressed the flashback button for 3 secs . It started blinking then stopped 1 second later. Refuses to flash.
> 
> Also Windows ezflash utility refuses to flash.
> 
> I think This bios replaces boards model code. Just the 1017 bios is recognized.


Try formatting the usb again, some people had issues with flashback and re-formatting helped. For me i tried it once and it didnt work so who knows.


----------



## GrooveIsNow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *residentour*
> 
> Renamed previous bios to C6H.CAP , put to the usb (fat 32) root. Inserted to the usb flashback port.
> Pressed the flashback button for 3 secs . It started blinking then stopped 1 second later. Refuses to flash.
> 
> Also Windows ezflash utility refuses to flash.
> 
> I think This bios replaces boards model code. Just the 1017 bios is recognized.


Was the bios LED still on? If it blinks 3-4 times and stops there is something wrong with the file. Happened to me when I went from 902 to 1002.
I reformatted my USB to FAT32 used the BRenamerl tool found on the support page under Bios utilities, moved it to the USB, downloaded 1107 on to USB
Ran BRenamerl and it renamed the file to CH6.CAP, Cleared CMOS before flashing, hit the button and it worked with no issues.

Be sure that there is nothing else on the usb drive or remove an encryption on it.

Keep us posted


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crossbone*
> 
> Yup, just tried. Also no effect.
> Funny thing is. I also have another GSKILL non RGB Samsung B-Die Kit at hand and a 1700X.
> 
> So i will now bring up a new theory:
> 
> *3200 strap is dependant on luck of the draw when buying a C6H Motherboard. Some C6H may make it, others don't. (Not CPU dependant)*
> 
> What do you think about this? Anyone with two C6H who can confirm or deny this?


swapping to a different crosshair board did nothing. but swapping to a different manufacturer board, with the gigabyte gaming 5, BIG changes did happen.

i'll quote something i posted eariler.
Quote:


> so on the advice i gave my buddy, he picked up the gigabyte gaming 5 over the crosshair and i do truly believe a lot of issues plaguing ryzen is stemming from the use of the crosshair in regards to high temperatures, ram compatibility, and voltages. i helped him set everything up and before we built his computer together he let me use his gaming 5 for a shortwhile to further test somethings out. honestly, i just wanted to see if my 1800x and gskill 16gb flare x kit played well again like it did prior when i had the gaming 5... and lo and behold, they worked great at 3200 like before. no cold boot issues. unlike with my crosshair.
> 
> but i did some more testing regarding the complaints i made eailer about my 1800x running hotter and at higher voltage at stock settings with xfr enabled on the crosshair compared to my previous gaming 5. from digging into it i noticed the difference. the gaming 5 is simply not as aggressive as the crosshair in regards to xfr boosting. i noticed on the gaming 5 my 1800x RARELY boosted to 4.1ghz during an xfr boost. it only boosted to 4ghz the MAJORITY of the time when it boosted high with xfr. that little difference makes a WHOLE A LOT of a difference. with the gaming 5 only pegging 4ghz most of the time for the top end, the volts stayed below 1.4 volts range with an average of 1.34v's after monitoring for 40 minutes. this also caused the fans not to ramp up and down like crazy since any load, even the slightest didn't cause xfr to jump straight to 4.1ghz and 1.5v's like the crosshair does. i also noticed how my 1800x on the gaming 5 didn't stay at 4ghz for long and it didn't jump up to 4ghz frequently. it would mostly boost up to around 3.8 - 3.9ghz. only a few times would it boost to 4ghz, let alone 4.1. unlike the crosshair where its always pegging 4.1ghz anytime anything touches a core, regardless how heavy it is. idle, then open firefox? boom 4.1. load foobar? boom 4.1 with 1.5v's. alt tab to swtich a lot, boom 4.1 with 1.5v's. why i noticed a high 1.4v *average* with the crosshair with leaving hwinfo monitoring in the background for nearly an hour. that's right, average, not maximum.
> 
> i also noticed another odd ball. the gaming 5 when under abusive load, like intel burn test, both regular and avx, along with prime, my 1800x would operate at 3.5ghz rather than 3.7ghz it does on the crosshair. so this caused my 1800x to run cooler since it used far less volts at 3.5ghz.
> 
> after doing the testing and putting my buddies computer together i ran the same tests on his 1800x. what i observed with mine i observed with his. what i find odd the most was the heavy load when all 16 threads are used at 100% with how it runs at 3.5ghz instead of the stock 3.6ghz. let alone 3.7ghz because iirc, with xfr enabled, all cores operate at 3.7ghz instead of 3.6ghz stock. so i don't know why its dropping to 3.5ghz on the gaming 5. the cooler used for mine was a nh-d15s while my buddy is using a corsair h110i. so cooling shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> for those having ram issues, temps, and voltage it could just be the motherboard. even regarding overal ram stabilitly for the perfect case scenerio, samsung single rank 16gb kits. that's what puzzles me the absolute most is how i have cold boot issues with the SAME flare x kit on my crosshair but NOT on the gaming 5. for xfr with voltages and temperatures, for whatever reason i don't know. could be asus themselves tweaking bios settings to make xfr more aggressive since they figure those wanting the crosshair to run at stock settings can get the most out of it, or maybe since the crosshair has a better power delivery system it allows ryzen to boost to those high frequencies, and voltages at stock. i'm sorta leaning towards both with how the gaming 5 drops to 3.5ghz at full, 16 thread load since it does have a weaker vrm setup compared to the crosshair.
> 
> either way i would rather have my 1800x boosting to 3.8 - 3.9ghz frequently, with an occasion 4ghz, and rare 4.1ghz if it meant it kept voltages down allowing for lower temps and fan speeds.... but i also like the crosshair overall features wise. i just reconmended the gaming 5 to my friend because its an easier set it and forget it experience.


a simple processor change could easily fix it but i wouldn't rule out the motherboard either. not just replacing the motherboard with the same, but trying a completely different manufacturer board before trying to swap the processor. not all IMC are created equally, and the *tweaks manufacturers could be making could not play nice with your ryzen memory controllers*. right now i feel like we are trying to find a ryzen that has a IMC that plays nice with the manufacturer boards of OUR choosing.


----------



## residentour

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrooveIsNow*
> 
> Was the bios LED still on? If it blinks 3-4 times and stops there is something wrong with the file. Happened to me when I went from 902 to 1002.
> I reformatted my USB to FAT32 used the BRenamerl tool found on the support page under Bios utilities, moved it to the USB, downloaded 1107 on to USB
> Ran BRenamerl and it renamed the file to CH6.CAP, Cleared CMOS before flashing, hit the button and it worked with no issues.
> 
> Be sure that there is nothing else on the usb drive or remove an encryption on it.
> 
> Keep us posted


Edit: Pulled all the other USB cables /devices then Bios Flashback suddenly worked!







. I have successfully reverted to 0083.


----------



## TechSponge

I'd like to give it a go.


----------



## Xevi

It is more stable with low voltage


----------



## GrooveIsNow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *residentour*
> 
> Nothing works.
> 
> Thanks Asus for ruining my weekend.


Does your board have power?


----------



## Raspo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> At risk of going off half cocked, I think it may be time to buy Thaiphoon Burner and stop using Aura or GSKill software.
> You should forcibly and with extreme prejudice terminate all traces of both programs including services, running tasks, folders and scheduled tasks. Do this manually. The uninstallers dont uninstall the services. They remain, apparently active, interfering with the SMBUS and slowly killing your RAMs SPD tables.
> 
> Then used Thaiphoon Burner to rewrite SPD tables from the online database.
> 
> After uninstalling, I reinstalled the GSkill software just to rest the RGB to default then forcibly uninstalled again.
> 
> Probably a good idea to use Thaiphoon again after that.


So i have to rewrite the SPD-information with Taiphoon Burner? Really? I checked the SPD Infos. The first and second column were completely undefined now. No another way to relight the Trident Z RGB-Stick? Not cool







.

Edit:
Newest version of taiphoon burner shows the normal values so it seems okay.


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *balanceark*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, should I just wait it out then? is their anything you recommend besides just shipping these back? (Not sure if I can by now)
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-led-32gb-2-x-16gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c16-memory-kit-white-led-cmu32gx4m2c3200c16


I have the 2x8 kit of those and these won't boot at 3200 either. They boot fine 2933 strap without changing anything else and i can get them to 3167 or something with the 2933 strap and bclk to 108 i think it was. Wating for May update


----------



## residentour

Edit: Pulled all the other USB cables /devices then Bios Flashback suddenly worked!







. I have successfully reverted to 0083.


----------



## digitalfrost

Anyone else noticed DRAM overvolting under load? I have a 1800X with 2x 8GByte G.Skill with Samsung B-Die. I have set DRAM voltage to 1.35 and VTTDDR to 0.68v. However under load I see my DRAM voltage overvolting to 1.373v with the minimum at 1.330v. Just wondering if that is normal.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalfrost*
> 
> Anyone else noticed DRAM overvolting under load? I have a 1800X with 2x 8GByte G.Skill with Samsung B-Die. I have set DRAM voltage to 1.35 and VTTDDR to 0.68v. However under load I see my DRAM voltage overvolting to 1.373v with the minimum at 1.330v. Just wondering if that is normal.


What are you using to measure? Using the ProbeIT points there is no fluctuation here.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raspo*
> 
> So i have to rewrite the SPD-information with Taiphoon Burner? Really? I checked the SPD Infos. The first and second column were completely undefined now. No another way to relight the Trident Z RGB-Stick? Not cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


No, I think you can "relight" using set default in GSkill RGB, just that whenever you run it, it can damage the SPD infos.

But this implies uninstalling aura totally so it does not prevent GSKill from loading.

The only software I know of that can repair the tables is T.B. There may be other software.

The Gskill forum has some instructrions.


----------



## gavinh87

Hi guys newbie here just been reading on these Gskill SPD issue and I think I may be affected although not as bad as some of you guys.
One stick shows its part number as "F4ä" The other reports it as F4-4266C19-8GTZR
SPD tables looks exactly the same. I would try to dump the "good" one onto the bad one. The issue here is that the "good" one has *SPD Checksum (Bytes 80h-FDh): A01Ch (Error)*

My sticks are not in the database yet so I cannot copy from a known good one. Am I looking at an RMA?


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavinh87*
> 
> Hi guys newbie here just been reading on these Gskill SPD issue and I think I may be affected although not as bad as some of you guys.
> One stick shows its part number as "F4ä" The other reports it as F4-4266C19-8GTZR
> SPD tables looks exactly the same. I would try to dump the "good" one onto the bad one. The issue here is that the "good" one has *SPD Checksum (Bytes 80h-FDh): A01Ch (Error)*
> 
> My sticks are not in the database yet so I cannot copy from a known good one. Am I looking at an RMA?


Maybe someone else can provide a Hex dump from that kit. Perhaps even ask GSkill.....

RMA is a hammer to crack a nut. It would be good to understand the Hex dump and just correct it as you want.


----------



## gavinh87

I agree, it is a bit of hassle. What are the chances of me screwing this up?
I've never had to rewrite memory before.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavinh87*
> 
> I agree, it is a bit of hassle. What are the chances of me screwing this up?
> I've never had to rewrite memory before.


Its pretty straight forward if you have a clean hex dump. I suppose you could maybe use the next one down in the list if you lose a stick. not certain about that though.

Probably the same apart from speeds.

Or a user called Voodoo Jungle is the developer of Thaiphoon I think, could PM him and ask.

Or email support at Thaiphoon. There are a few options. As long as you have one good stick to boot the machine you can fix it.

I think I was about 10 minutes from losing both sticks before I realised what was going on.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavinh87*
> 
> I agree, it is a bit of hassle. What are the chances of me screwing this up?
> I've never had to rewrite memory before.


I returned mine, but my SPD's looked a lot worse than yours so far. I doubt that G.Skill will endorse reflashing your SPD, they would more likely tell you are voiding any warranty. There is a Youtube that has been referenced somewhere in this thread about a guy who did not even try reflashing but RMA'd to G.Skill and they told him he had made unauthorized blah, blah, blah, and told him tough luck , basically, though apparently he did get them to honor the warranty eventually. I do not know where you purchased your memory, but if you decide to return it, and still can, I think the easiest way is to return through your vendor.

Having said all that, there are several guys here who have reflashed using Thaiphoon, and have apparently had excellent results. I don't think any of them had any previous experience doing this, and they said it was easy with Thaiphoon.

The symptoms of corrupted SPD's that I experienced - other than the obvious corrupted SPD readings - were difficulty rebooting which got progressively worse, and generally declining stability.


----------



## Raspo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> No, I think you can "relight" using set default in GSkill RGB, just that whenever you run it, it can damage the SPD infos.
> But this implies uninstalling aura totally so it does not prevent GSKill from loading.
> The only software I know of that can repair the tables is T.B. There may be other software.
> 
> The Gskill forum has some instructrions.


Thank you, but no changes in the situation with or without G. Skill Tool.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> It is more stable with low voltage


Where all the haters at haha.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Where all the haters at haha.


Quiet with envy. I want to see his HWinfo after 10 Max runs of Intel Burn Test AVX.


----------



## zodiacvalley

So i've been having trouble with my OC recently and trying to get it stable. Looking for some help/advice.

My goto daily driver OC for my 1800x has been 3.97 Ghz w/ 2743 MHz ram (16-16-16-16-39), 103.0 BCLK, VCore 1.395V, and SOC 1.1V - It was rock solid, however the other day i started having issues where under load it would start to hard crash with "8" Q-code and DRAM flashing. Similar to this thread https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?91683-High-Load-DRAM-amp-Q-Code-8 The only thing i changed about my system was that i installed a new HDD.

Trying to rule out DRAM, i set it back it its 2133 MHZ default (Corsair LPC 32Gb kit @ 3000 fwiw), however i still had system crashes with a CPU OC running. I turned down the OC to something like 3.9 Ghz w/ VCore of 1.45V which should absolutely be sustainable, however same crash.

Tried unplugging the new HDD, same issues. Tried running the built Asus TPU OC tool, it fails to ever get past the first OC increment (100mhz blck w/ 38.75 multiplier). Running Cinebench back to back a few times will result in the 8 Q-code w/ dram flashing.

This was all on 1002 BIOS, also tried updating to 1107 but i have the same issue.

I also ran memtest86 to test memory and cache, didnt have any issues there.

The only way my system is stable now is by not doing any sort of OC. I'm at a loss on this one, would welcome any help.


----------



## FloppyDrive

First thing you need to do is uninstall Asus Aura and *never* use it again.

When I tried to use Thaiphoon Burner just to read my SPDs, the program became really slow after the 3rd SPD. I don't think my SMBus likes it.


----------



## hughjazz44

Does anyone else have coil whine from your motherboard? Mine does. I disabled C-States and it seems to have gone away. Just wondering if anyone has experienced the same, and what affects will disabling C-States have.


----------



## Dr Woot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Does anyone else have coil whine from your motherboard? Mine does. I disabled C-States and it seems to have gone away. Just wondering if anyone has experienced the same, and what affects will disabling C-States have.


I had this issue with a psu before. Never with a mobo.


----------



## Demoniacstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevester118*
> 
> Welp for now I guess I'm sticking with 2666, hopefully a future BIOS will help me kick this up to 3200.


there are alot of things you can do to get ram working at those speeds......procODT for one ...i used to have to run 90ohms now i can run 80....no clue why cuz im still using test bios 0082
i also manually set timings ....18-18-18-18-40 and manually set voltage to 1.37 cuz 1.35 wont boot into windows ....i also set a 1.425 boot voltage on ram.....i also have to set my pll voltage to 1.98 for some strange reason ....maybe cuz i have dual gpu's ....i do not know but i can't boot without it.....i am running 4.062 ghz cpu with 3000 mhz ram ....with teamgroup Dark R.O.G. intel certified ram ...has only one xmp 3000mhz at 16-18-18-18-38.....i can run 16-16-16-16-39 but im more stable running cas18 timings......SoC voltage IF too high can and will act like it is not enough ....most Ryzen cpu should be able to boot 3200mhz ram with 1.100 SoC voltage.....mine will boot 3200 mhz at 0.965...although 3200 is not fully stable no matter the SoC voltage and when i get to high i can't boot at all.....
you have to start with cpu at stock clocks and voltages.....and just play with ram settings till you find that magic mix of SoC,PLL,and ram/ram boot voltages......my ram is set using the dcop #5 then i change timings and up my voltages and blck is only 102.2 for 3000 mhz in windows works awesome ...and my ram is still not on the QVL sheet.....once you find what the ram runs best at then worry about CPU oc


----------



## CeltPC

Spent some time verifying and testing on 1107 today using Zenstates. For my parts, DRAM at 3200 MHz with 14-14-14-14-34 timings does the trick. Just a slight improvement from yesterday.

I can boot and run at anywhere from 3.95 to 4.0 GHz, but I have set myself a self imposed limit of 1.425 volts - not just on settings, but as a maximum observed peak value.

For me that really does translate to 4.95 GHz. I run stable and clean through stress testing and reboots at this level. During stress testing I average 57.7 C Tctl, and drop down to around 28 C in idle/browsing loads.

I did disable Core Performance Boost in both UEFI settings today. So under load: (HWiNFO64 values cleared after 5 minutes, and captured at 14 minutes to better see averages under load.)



After a stress run and settling down:



Did not bother capturing images, but also stress tested the P1 and P2 states, no problems there. I am not sure much more can be gained / tweaked until the May update.

I have not done the registry change to enable changing the NVMe settings in the power plan, any consensus on the merits of doing that?


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Spent some time verifying and testing on 1107 today using Zenstates. For my parts, DRAM at 3200 MHz with 14-14-14-14-34 timings does the trick. Just a slight improvement from yesterday.
> 
> I can boot and run at anywhere from 3.95 to 4.0 GHz, but I have set myself a self imposed limit of 1.425 volts - not just on settings, but as a maximum observed peak value.
> 
> For me that really does translate to 4.95 GHz. I run stable and clean through stress testing and reboots at this level. During stress testing I average 57.7 C Tctl, and drop down to around 28 C in idle/browsing loads.
> 
> I did disable Core Performance Boost in both UEFI settings today. So under load: (HWiNFO64 values cleared after 5 minutes, and captured at 14 minutes to better see averages under load.)
> 
> 
> 
> After a stress run and settling down:
> 
> 
> 
> Did not bother capturing images, but also stress tested the P1 and P2 states, no problems there. I am not sure much more can be gained / tweaked until the May update.
> 
> I have not done the registry change to enable changing the NVMe settings in the power plan, any consensus on the merits of doing that?


What LLC are you using? You can probably get that to 4.0GHz if you're willing to increase LLC.


----------



## buttmen

1107 is good to go. After a day of testing there are no drawbacks or noticeable improvements on my set up. All setting will remain the same as 0082 bios.

Note worthy - I was able to occasionally boot at 29xx and 3200 strap with 64 GB 4x16 RAM, but not sure if related to the bios or additional testing I haven't tried before.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> What LLC are you using? You can probably get that to 4.0GHz if you're willing to increase LLC.


I am at LLC 2 right now. I did experiment with LLC 3 a bit, but looked like it was exceeding where I liked the volts when going for 4.0 GHz.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I am at LLC 2 right now.


You can probably go to LLC 3 and drop your voltage by 25 to 50mv for your same clock speed, maybe hit 4.0GHz.

Obviously yours is different, but looking at your load voltages, it looks like your current clocks are good for you if you do not let it go below 1.356v on SVI2.

I cannot let mine go below 1.375v on SVI2 measurement to get 4.0GHz stable. I'm fairly confident yours can hit that easily with a bit more LLC.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> You can probably go to LLC 3 and drop your voltage by 25 to 50mv for your same clock speed, maybe hit 4.0GHz.
> 
> Obviously yours is different, but looking at your load voltages, it looks like your current clocks are good for you if you do not let it go below 1.356v on SVI2.
> 
> I cannot let mine go below 1.375v on SVI2 measurement to get 4.0GHz stable. I'm fairly confident yours can hit that easily with a bit more LLC.


HAHA, you are going to get me tinkering again. I can tell you it seems the jumps to get stable at 4 Ghz seem pretty steep - crashed in several attempts before. I should take some screen shots of the point in stress testing to see where the volts were on failure. Oh wait the damn thing is crashed then









Seriously though, 1.375 does seem like a threshold.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> HAHA, you are going to get me tinkering again. I can tell you it seems the jumps to get stable at 4 Ghz seem pretty steep - crashed in several attempts before.


Just don't get distracted by the other voltage reading coming from the motherboard sensor. The SVI2 reading is much more accurate, it is about 20mv within my measurement on a DMM. 1.375v SVI2 came out to be about 1.395v on my DMM.

And I haven't personally had any issues with SenseMI on my 1700, so I leave that enabled. If you go beyond LLC3, you may need to set your phase control to extreme and current up to 140%.

You can always have a look at my settings for reference, they're always up to date in my signature.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Just don't get distracted by the other voltage reading coming from the motherboard sensor. The SVI2 reading is much more accurate, it is about 20mv within my measurement on a DMM. 1.375v SVI2 came out to be about 1.395v on my DMM.


Hmm that teaches me something, I was under the impression that SVI2 was not accurate with Zenstate overclocking and I should pay more attention to Vcore under the motherboard sensors section. That is very good to know!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> And I haven't personally had any issues with SenseMI on my 1700, so I leave that enabled. If you go beyond LLC3, you may need to set your phase control to extreme and current up to 140%.
> 
> You can always have a look at my settings for reference, they're always up to date in my signature.


Again excellent to know, I had seen so many varying opinions on SenseMI, but had just left mine alone. I will take advantage of your offer and peruse those settings. Very helpful as always, S1L3N7D3A7H.

I'm so glad I don't have to try to verbalize your user name!


----------



## Cata79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *balanceark*
> 
> Alright guys, I am really starting to get frustrated, can't get my ram to 3200 and have tried the last bios posted by Elmor and a few different versions.
> 
> RAM: VENGEANCE® LED 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4 DRAM 3200MHz C16 LED (CMU32GX4M2C3200C16)
> 
> I have tried all the profiles, manually putting in timings, voltages, etc and nothing seems to stick. I restart from BIOS and the ram is back down to the factory 1333 or so. I did manage to get it to 2666 or something close once but on restart it didn't stick. I know some of you guys are guru's and I am willing to gift a steam game or paypal if someone can just help me hit the speed on this RAM. I am no expert by any means.
> 
> Thanks.


I have the exact same ram. It works easily at 2666,14-14-14-34. It also works easily at 3200 with 120 blck but system is unstable in games (pcie affects GPU). Our only chance to see stable 3200 is the upcoming magic may agesa release.


----------



## Bmxant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Does anyone else have coil whine from your motherboard? Mine does. I disabled C-States and it seems to have gone away. Just wondering if anyone has experienced the same, and what affects will disabling C-States have.


I also have this issue, but haven't tried anything to fix it as it doesn't seem to be causing any issues, it's just slightly annoying.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bmxant*
> 
> I also have this issue, but haven't tried anything to fix it as it doesn't seem to be causing any issues, it's just slightly annoying.


Just wait about 40 years.

The problem goes away.


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> I have the exact same ram. It works easily at 2666,14-14-14-34. It also works easily at 3200 with 120 blck but system is unstable in games (pcie affects GPU). Our only chance to see stable 3200 is the upcoming magic may agesa release.


I too had instability with pcie, or I thought it was that at least, but it was really down to the memory not being stable.
I have 125 fsb, with my memory on 3333 it didn't run wel, I had many crashes of the video card driver, which made me think it was the pcie bus.

But lowering the memory speed to 3000, still on 125 fsb, I had no issues at all anymore.

I don't have the same memory as you, but the symptom is the same.


----------



## Karpata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> If you look at the motherboard, you would probably see an 8 code shown on the LED display....CPU crashed. Might be you need to tweak your voltages to get it properly stable.


Hello

I looked into it a bit more yesterday and while running it displays Q-Code 24. After "Shutting down" when Display and Keyboard turn off it displays 05 or 50 (not sure anymore sorry) and it stays there. It also seems to completely disable my Power/Start Button both on the Front Panel and the Motherboard itself. When I hit reset it does indeed display code 8 but only for a moment. It then proceeds to boot normally even gets me back to the Desktop but my Power button STILL didn't work yesterday and I had to turn of the PSU again :/

Now I disabled all forms of OC and put everything back to Auto to see if it still happens today.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karpata*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I looked into it a bit more yesterday and while running it displays Q-Code 24. After "Shutting down" when Display and Keyboard turn off it displays 05 or 50 (not sure anymore sorry) and it stays there. It also seems to completely disable my Power/Start Button both on the Front Panel and the Motherboard itself. When I hit reset it does indeed display code 8 but only for a moment. It then proceeds to boot normally even gets me back to the Desktop but my Power button STILL didn't work yesterday and I had to turn of the PSU again :/
> 
> Now I disabled all forms of OC and put everything back to Auto to see if it still happens today.


I would unplug everything and plug it back in. I'm betting theres a lose or not solid connection somewhere


----------



## Crysis90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> It is more stable with low voltage


Wow, GREAT piece of silicon!








Can you bench @ 4.2 Ghz?


----------



## Orgios

Can someone explain to me why my 1700 [email protected] gskill 3200-14-14-14-34 is stable in prime, memtest, all the games etc but keeps rebooting on YouTube???? & @##@@
(1107 bios)
Sent from my Lenovo K920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Voodoo Jungle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavinh87*
> 
> One stick shows its part number as "F4ä" The other reports it as F4-4266C19-8GTZR
> SPD tables looks exactly the same. I would try to dump the "good" one onto the bad one. The issue here is that the "good" one has *SPD Checksum (Bytes 80h-FDh): A01Ch (Error)*
> My sticks are not in the database yet so I cannot copy from a known good one. Am I looking at an RMA?


Hi! I've just examined the SPD dump that you submitted via Thaiphoon Burner. I can definitely say "don't worry"! The only SPD byte 0xE0 needs to be set to 0x00. But it is not necessary sine it is from the second half of SPD array which contains almost nothing. According to the latest SPD DDR4 specification this byte is undefined and it is reserved for future use. I am gonna fix your SPD dump and add it to the database. Thanks!


----------



## Clukos

Which is more accurate for thermals in HWiNFO64?

CPU (Tctl/Tdie) under "CPU [#0]: AMD Ryzen 7 1700" or CPU under "ASUS CROSSHAIR VI HERO (ITE IT8665E)"?

It's always different, and a bit higher in the Asus reading.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> 1) Did you checked the cold boos issue on this new bios ( Shutdown, and restart with casebutton) ?
> 
> 2) I was disabling CPB and noticed there are 2 pages where this option is available. Did you disable it on both pages?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


1) Yes I have it still







. I had several reboots without a problem yesterday. Then 1x times it fail







. So I still use "Sleep/Resume". TBH most users that use Win 10 and do not change "OS Fast Startup" option, the OS on shutdown is not doing a "full shutdown" like on Win 7. It does what can be described as "Hybrid Sleep Shutdown". This is why members will see Uptime in Task Manager not correct as well. Only a restart loads a "fresh" kernel.

2) Nope.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> These settings do not reset every time, they just don't appear in the save dialog. If e.g. memory training fails and the CPU posts with safe settings some of the settings will be reset, procODT is one of them.


So as highlighted by malitze, as AMD CBS resets on a failed boot, it is futile changing CPB on AMD CBS. "We" are better off changing CPB on Extreme Tweaker *as that page does not reset on a failed boot*. And serves the better purpose of protecting CPU from excessive voltage when OC'ing using Pstate OC/offset mode voltage in UEFI and AMD CBS reset back to default.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> i've tested one 1700x, three 1800x's, two corsair hynix kits, three gskill samsung kits, two asus crosshairs and two gigabyte gaming 5's. i can confirm swapping to a different crosshair board did nothing. but swapping to a different manufacturer board, with the gigabyte gaming 5, BIG changes did happen.
> 
> i'll quote something i posted eariler.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> so on the advice i gave my buddy, he picked up the gigabyte gaming 5 over the crosshair and i do truly believe a lot of issues plaguing ryzen is stemming from the use of the crosshair in regards to high temperatures, ram compatibility, and voltages. i helped him set everything up and before we built his computer together he let me use his gaming 5 for a shortwhile to further test somethings out. honestly, i just wanted to see if my 1800x and gskill 16gb flare x kit played well again like it did prior when i had the gaming 5... and lo and behold, they worked great at 3200 like before. no cold boot issues. unlike with my crosshair.
> 
> but i did some more testing regarding the complaints i made eailer about my 1800x running hotter and at higher voltage at stock settings with xfr enabled on the crosshair compared to my previous gaming 5. from digging into it i noticed the difference. the gaming 5 is simply not as aggressive as the crosshair in regards to xfr boosting. i noticed on the gaming 5 my 1800x RARELY boosted to 4.1ghz during an xfr boost. it only boosted to 4ghz the MAJORITY of the time when it boosted high with xfr. that little difference makes a WHOLE A LOT of a difference. with the gaming 5 only pegging 4ghz most of the time for the top end, the volts stayed below 1.4 volts range with an average of 1.34v's after monitoring for 40 minutes. this also caused the fans not to ramp up and down like crazy since any load, even the slightest didn't cause xfr to jump straight to 4.1ghz and 1.5v's like the crosshair does. i also noticed how my 1800x on the gaming 5 didn't stay at 4ghz for long and it didn't jump up to 4ghz frequently. it would mostly boost up to around 3.8 - 3.9ghz. only a few times would it boost to 4ghz, let alone 4.1. unlike the crosshair where its always pegging 4.1ghz anytime anything touches a core, regardless how heavy it is. idle, then open firefox? boom 4.1. load foobar? boom 4.1 with 1.5v's. alt tab to swtich a lot, boom 4.1 with 1.5v's. why i noticed a high 1.4v average with the crosshair with leaving hwinfo monitoring in the background for nearly an hour. that's right, average, not maximum.
> 
> i also noticed another odd ball. the gaming 5 when under abusive load, like intel burn test, both regular and avx, along with prime, my 1800x would operate at 3.5ghz rather than 3.7ghz it does on the crosshair. so this caused my 1800x to run cooler since it used far less volts at 3.5ghz.
> 
> after doing the testing and putting my buddies computer together i ran the same tests on his 1800x. what i observed with mine i observed with his. what i find odd the most was the heavy load when all 16 threads are used at 100% with how it runs at 3.5ghz instead of the stock 3.6ghz. let alone 3.7ghz because iirc, with xfr enabled, all cores operate at 3.7ghz instead of 3.6ghz stock. so i don't know why its dropping to 3.5ghz on the gaming 5. the cooler used for mine was a nh-d15s while my buddy is using a corsair h110i. so cooling shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> for those having ram issues, temps, and voltage it could just be the motherboard. even regarding overal ram stabilitly for the perfect case scenerio, samsung single rank 16gb kits. that's what puzzles me the absolute most is how i have cold boot issues with the SAME flare x kit on my crosshair but NOT on the gaming 5. for xfr with voltages and temperatures, for whatever reason i don't know. could be asus themselves tweaking bios settings to make xfr more aggressive since they figure those wanting the crosshair to run at stock settings can get the most out of it, or maybe since the crosshair has a better power delivery system it allows ryzen to boost to those high frequencies, and voltages at stock. i'm sorta leaning towards both with how the gaming 5 drops to 3.5ghz at full, 16 thread load since it does have a weaker vrm setup compared to the crosshair.
> 
> either way i would rather have my 1800x boosting to 3.8 - 3.9ghz frequently, with an occasion 4ghz, and rare 4.1ghz if it meant it kept voltages down allowing for lower temps and fan speeds.... but i also like the crosshair overall features wise. i just reconmended the gaming 5 to my friend because its an easier set it and forget it experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a simple processor change could easily fix it but i wouldn't rule out the motherboard either. not just replacing the motherboard with the same, but trying a completely different manufacturer board before trying to swap the processor. not all IMC are created equally, and the *tweaks manufacturers could be making could not play nice with your ryzen memory controllers*. right now i feel like we are trying to find a ryzen that has a IMC that plays nice with the manufacturer boards of OUR choosing.
Click to expand...

I had logged your previous post and appreciate the share







. To me all your share is pointing to is that the firmware difference between mobo manufacturer A vs B allowed higher RAM and not technically the mobo HW. IMO the Asus board with T-Topology has the better HW elements and once FW has been ironed out should enable best RAM clocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalfrost*
> 
> Anyone else noticed DRAM overvolting under load? I have a 1800X with 2x 8GByte G.Skill with Samsung B-Die. I have set DRAM voltage to 1.35 and VTTDDR to 0.68v. However under load I see my DRAM voltage overvolting to 1.373v with the minimum at 1.330v. Just wondering if that is normal.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What are you using to measure? Using the ProbeIT points there is no fluctuation here.
Click to expand...

I believe the ProbeIt points for all voltages are showing LLC from VRM to power plane. I read ~1.375V (+/- 5mV) on DMM for VBOOT/VDIMM set as 1.3500V in UEFI, so the MAX value of 1.352V I see in HWiNFO I reckon is in the "zone" to be right. I do believe what "we" set in UEFI is relevant to "actual" voltage x item gets. So props to Asus team for great UEFI







.

For example.

SOC: UEFI 0.975V DMM: ~0.989V HWiNFO: MAX SOC SVI2 TFN 0.969V
RAM: UEFI 1.35V DMM: ~1.375V HWiNFO: MAX 1.352V

Now as said before, a PState when changed to [Custom] is showing a ceiling VID. When "we" make CPU enter OC mode then SMU snap VCORE to ceiling VID. In the case of my R7 1700 1.1875V, so this is why HWiNFO in VID section shows MAX of 1.187V, then the offset mode voltage I apply of +162mV makes CPU VCORE MAX ~1.356V on CPU Core Voltage SVI2 TFN.

I believe HWiNFO is fairly accurate, those increasing LLC levels to CPU/SOC just be aware that SW/DMM is not going to show you the under/overshoot of voltage, only an Oscilloscope will.

So props to @Mumak for all his support







.


----------



## Ubardog

This tread moves fast with a busy week working i have skimmed

Well With EC update Bios Cleared about 70% of annoyance for me, Then 1107 has seem to clear remaining anomaly's from the Rig.
I have now started dialing in on OC and can pin point errors





















Reading are all "high" and i know now that a reading of 1.47 = 1.35v in reality ect... No massive 200A/V jumps Ram stays at whats it set. All round im pleased

ATM with 1107 I am running 3.85 @ Auto llc 1.35v and Ram 16 16 36 @3200 1.35v.

I have 0 cold boot issues .(power off and on again) I'm not bothered about unplugged
But I do have "soft Reset" boot problem's
Power off and power on boots 100% but a simple restart means a 60/40 failure.
I have raised soc Vddp Vcore Ram V and boot. and Prot ohms ....Still same.

Again this would not bother me but..... On cold start Leds do not work they need a reset.
.....Ofc 60/40 on the restart so if failed . I have to reload setting. Then boots with no LED's . Reboot to get LED's 60/40- Rinse and repeat until i get a good reboot.
I Modded my case on ordering this board cutting 2 big holes in my CM stormtrooper putting perspex window just for LED's from board and X62.
A lot of hassle atm but !!!!!!!!!!!! *ATM " with work arounds" this is MY ONLY gripe about this board*

*EC and 1107 Bloody good show Asus!*


----------



## Timur Born

To those with cold boot issues: Let the CPU, RAM and VRMs cool down before you shutdown. I found that I can warm and cold boot without problems when I used normal load, but when I reboot (even "warm") right after running a stress test my AMD CBS settings get cleared right away and the board does a cold boot on its own.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> To those with cold boot issues: Let the CPU, RAM and VRMs cool down before you shutdown. I found that I can warm and cold boot without problems when I used normal load, but when I reboot (even "warm") right after running a stress test my AMD CBS settings get cleared right away and the board does a cold boot on its own.


It's more practical to dial in the memory overclock better


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's more practical to dial in the memory overclock better


True but there is definitely some cold boot issues lingering around and its not just for the crosshair but all am4 boards. I can boot up no problem even around 16-17°C, the weird thing is (not sure if its placebo effect) it does seem to post a bit faster when its cold, ie compared to normal ambient of around 22-23°C. So he may actually be onto something.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> To those with cold boot issues: Let the CPU, RAM and VRMs cool down before you shutdown. I found that I can warm and cold boot without problems when I used normal load, but when I reboot (even "warm") right after running a stress test my AMD CBS settings get cleared right away and the board does a cold boot on its own.


I never shutdown PC straight after a stress test, I always let it get cooldown. Now let's just say it didn't "cooldown" enough. Then I have also shut PC down after just say a boot up and cruise on web and I will get boot issue.

Yesterday when testing "boot issue" all I'd do is boot pc > let it idle in OS > shutdown and restart. In the past and yesterday testing shows the failed boot can occur at various time intervals.

So I could have failed boot straight away or after many hours/numbers of boots.

Not saying your info is not relevant and will not help another. But I just know from the way I have tested it will not help my "case".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's more practical to dial in the memory overclock better


This again does not fit all case situations.

I have done TPU MemTest ~16.5hrs with 0 errors. I have done HCI MemTest ~6hrs and another ~8hrs. I have thrown x264 / RB / IBT AVX / [email protected] / gaming / installs of OS on OC plus GPU / MB flashes on OC and I have no issues. High hours of "back to back" testing.

I have tried various ProcODT.



For me only solution is using "Sleep/Resume" and as said before power usage shutdown vs sleep is inconsequential ~4.0W vs ~5.0W. And if user on W10 and is using Fast Startup in OS their practically using "Hybrid Sleep" anyway IMO.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I never shutdown PC straight after a stress test, I always let it get cooldown. Not let's just say it didn't cooldown enough. Then I have also shut PC down after just say a boot up and cruise on web and I will get boot issue.
> 
> Yesterday when testing "boot issue" all I'd do is boot pc > let it idle in OS > shutdown and restart. In the past and yesterday testing shows the failed boot can occur at various time intervals.
> 
> So I could have failed boot straight away or after many hours/numbers of boots.
> 
> Not saying your info is not relevant and will not help another. But I just know from the way I have tested it will not help my "case".
> This again does not fit all case situations.
> 
> I have done TPU MemTest ~16.5hrs with 0 errors. I have done HCI MemTest ~6hrs and another ~8hrs. I have thrown x264 / RB / IBT AVX / [email protected] / gaming / installs of OS on OC plus GPU / MB flashes on OC and I have no issues.
> 
> I have tried various ProcODT.
> 
> 
> 
> For me only solution is using "Sleep/Resume" and as said before power usage shutdown vs sleep is inconsequential ~4.0W vs ~5.0W. And if user on W10 and is using Fast Startup in OS their practically using "Hybrid Sleep" anyway IMO.


I don't shut down right away either after its been on a while, i tend to let the water get back to case temp then ill shut down. If I'm testing cold boot issues though i wont even login into W10 ill just shut down from the welcome screen and try again.

P.S. Has been fine starting up this morning after being shut off for 8hours or so, did not boot loop and started right up at 3200mhz. Going from soc 1.05 to 1.1v prevented what happened yesterday.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I don't shut down right away either after its been on a while, i tend to let the water get back to case temp then ill shut down. If I'm testing cold boot issues though i wont even login into W10 ill just shut down from the welcome screen and try again.
> 
> P.S. Has been fine starting up this morning after being shut off for 8hours or so, did not boot loop and started right up at 3200mhz. Going from soc 1.05 to 1.1v prevented what happened yesterday.


Initially I used SOC: 0.950V for stress testing (default is 0.875V), again "back to back" various apps ~36hrs. Then like I said in thread I'd get a random code 8 on idle/low loads. Which basically mean to me as voltages can change between high/low load situations I needed to tweak something. I went to 0.975V and issue ironed out, I may have needed lower increase but just could not be fussed to test.

So far any higher SOC has not alleviated boot issue, context for test case power active to PSU. So I believe currently either my CPU "sucks" or I just wait for better FW. I have ideal RAM, 1DPC, SR, Samsung B Die, so I believe it is not that. I do not believe it is C6H either.

Not upset though







. Just stating what I've done and where I am "with it"







.


----------



## ciccoman

Does anyone have trident RGB on this mainboard?

I have Win 10 CU and I installed the latest sw Aura 10429, but the rams aren't detected.

The ram picture does not appear in the "Synchronized" box ... does anyone know if it is possible to force detection?


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciccoman*
> 
> Does anyone have trident RGB on this mainboard?
> 
> I have Win 10 CU and I installed the latest sw Aura 10429, but the rams aren't detected.
> 
> The ram picture does not appear in the "Synchronized" box ... does anyone know if it is possible to force detection?


i have used aura for a day and my ram did show up but it was hit and miss once applying settinsg and most of the time aura just started to crash so i uninstalled it and you do the same before it do somthing bad to your ram maybe install it later on once its fixed


----------



## lordzed83

Well i tested 1107 looks good to go. All settings from 081 and full stable
Rendered 2 videos over night with power director 15 with cpu load for around 5hours constant
500% of HCI memtest
10xIBT Very high

@Silent Scone
Test run on new bios so did all u need 2 put it in Your test topic

[email protected]---SOC 1.134v---BIOS 1107---HCI---500%
My memory kit:
https://www.overclockers.co.uk/team-group-dark-pro-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-pc4-25600c16-3200mhz-dual-channel-kit-black-red-tdprd416g32-my-075-tg.html


----------



## alt-echi

Is 1107 Official Bios or beta?. Reason I ask is that It hasn't been posted on the support pages of the C6H and the Original Post.

Might give 1107 a shot


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alt-echi*
> 
> Is 1107 Official Bios or beta?. Reason I ask is that It hasn't been posted on the support pages of the C6H and the Original Post.
> 
> Might give 1107 a shot


Its a "fixed" official BIOS, 1106 was official but was a FAIL so 1107 is the fix, might need more tweaking until it becomes official. Check my sig for the link to the post.


----------



## alt-echi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Its a "fixed" official BIOS, 1106 was official but was a FAIL so 1107 is the fix, might need more tweaking until it becomes official. Check my sig for the link to the post.


Thanks


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Well i tested 1107 looks good to go. All settings from 081 and full stable
> Rendered 2 videos over night with power director 15 with cpu load for around 5hours constant
> 500% of HCI memtest
> 10xIBT Very high
> 
> @Silent Scone
> Test run on new bios so did all u need 2 put it in Your test topic
> 
> [email protected]---SOC 1.134v---BIOS 1107---HCI---500%
> My memory kit:
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/team-group-dark-pro-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-pc4-25600c16-3200mhz-dual-channel-kit-black-red-tdprd416g32-my-075-tg.html


Very nice, glad it's working for people. Wait a second, are you jayztwocents doppelganger? muhahahahaha


----------



## Batuhano

I flashed to new 1107 bios yesterday and got my rams run at 3733 mhz at first try with cl16







i could get max 3600mhz cl 16 with the bioses before. Its going better with every new update


----------



## gupsterg

@Batuhano

Sweet







. What RAM do you have? cheers







.


----------



## Batuhano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Batuhano
> 
> Sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What RAM do you have? cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Gskill 16GB (2X8GB) Trident Z RGB DDR4 3600Mhz CL16 Dual Kit Ram

F4-3600C16D-16GTZR


----------



## alt-echi

Flashed to 1107 and no major problems (Just the motherboard controlled fans making a pulsating noise due to changing speeds now and then grr...)

Think I'm going to try increasing RAM Speed on my LPX's


----------



## ciccoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Batuhano*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Batuhano
> 
> Sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What RAM do you have? cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Gskill 16GB (2X8GB) Trident Z RGB DDR4 3600Mhz CL16 Dual Kit Ram
> 
> F4-3600C16D-16GTZR
Click to expand...

Is the sw Aura working?

Inviato dal mio Pixel utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## district9prawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> To those with cold boot issues: Let the CPU, RAM and VRMs cool down before you shutdown. I found that I can warm and cold boot without problems when I used normal load, but when I reboot (even "warm") right after running a stress test my AMD CBS settings get cleared right away and the board does a cold boot on its own.


I've also noticed that failed POSTs are more likely with a warm rig. In general I've found this whole platform to be pretty temperature sensitive. I'm water cooling the cpu and the gpu and over the past month I've run into many overclocks which will pass p95, ibt and realbench with fans on regular normal settings but crash quickly (soft crash, hard reset or code 8) with fans and pump turned all the way down. This behaviour is very repeatable. Also it is an open loop so not like the cpu is overheating with the fans and pump turned down.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *district9prawn*
> 
> I've also noticed that failed POSTs are more likely with a warm rig. In general I've found this whole platform to be pretty temperature sensitive. I'm water cooling the cpu and the gpu and over the past month I've run into many overclocks which will pass p95, ibt and realbench with fans on regular normal settings but crash quickly (soft crash, hard reset or code 8) with fans and pump turned all the way down. This behaviour is very repeatable. Also it is an open loop so not like the cpu is overheating with the fans and pump turned down.


Yea and this is why i am so glad i run 11 of my 12 fans on a controller instead of the mobo. The pump is at a set speed as well so its 75% all the time, I'm not a fan of ramping up and down on a new platform since its always buggy.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Does anyone else have coil whine from your motherboard? Mine does. I disabled C-States and it seems to have gone away. Just wondering if anyone has experienced the same, and what affects will disabling C-States have.


The coil whine was much more pronounced when I moved to the newer beta BIOS files (0079-82). 1002 was pretty good in this regard but the newer ones have a high pitch whine like an old TV. I'm sure some people are more sensitive to it than others. I havent tried to quiet it down but do recall @elmor mentioning some things to try (buried in this thread somewhere).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Just don't get distracted by the other voltage reading coming from the motherboard sensor. The SVI2 reading is much more accurate, it is about 20mv within my measurement on a DMM. 1.375v SVI2 came out to be about 1.395v on my DMM.
> 
> And I haven't personally had any issues with SenseMI on my 1700, so I leave that enabled. If you go beyond LLC3, you may need to set your phase control to extreme and current up to 140%.
> 
> You can always have a look at my settings for reference, they're always up to date in my signature.


SenseMi Skew auto does misreport the temps by 10-15° at full load. Additionally, PLL tweaks skew the temperatures with auto set it seems. I run have it disabled and the PLL adjustments do nothing but another user was able to test with both settings (enabled and disabled); enabled it skews the temp and disabled it does not. I haven't tried to reproduce the issue.


----------



## gavinh87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voodoo Jungle*
> 
> Hi! I've just examined the SPD dump that you submitted via Thaiphoon Burner. I can definitely say "don't worry"! The only SPD byte 0xE0 needs to be set to 0x00. But it is not necessary sine it is from the second half of SPD array which contains almost nothing. According to the latest SPD DDR4 specification this byte is undefined and it is reserved for future use. I am gonna fix your SPD dump and add it to the database. Thanks!


That's fantastic thank you. I've currently got another kit on the way for 32gb so I'll submit another for a compare. All rgb software is now uninstalled.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Quiet with envy. I want to see his HWinfo after 10 Max runs of Intel Burn Test AVX.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Where all the haters at haha.


really guys

3.8 with 1.199 under load is far more believable than that


----------



## gupsterg

http://hwbot.org/submission/3522517_gupsterg_cinebench___r15_ryzen_7_1700_1845_cb


----------



## red-ray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Cheers Ray, great to see you on this Forum


ASUS failing to use the locks in their software had been an issue for many years and I feel the odd few posts about this in a thread with over 1200 posts is all to easy for ASUS to ignore.

I feel there need to be a new thread just to address ASUS failing to use the locks as this is an issue for all ASUS motherboards not just the CH6. In which section should such a thread be created?

I posted http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/9320#post_25193905 about locking some time ago as the RVE has all the same issues.

I gather the ASUS view is that *there is no issue when using the ASUS software and that all issues are caused by third parties* which is rather alarming







.

ASUS need to explain why AIDA64 + CPUZ + HWiNFO + SIV can all happily be used at the same time, but as soon as ASUS software is also used there are issues and why the issue with other than the ASUS software







.

The latest SIV V5.19 is rather better at reporting which programs are using the locks.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> really guys
> 
> 3.8 with 1.199 under load is far more believable than that


I#m 30mins realbench stable, IBT is totally poinltess for me (for now)


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I#m 30mins realbench stable, IBT is totally poinltess for me (for now)


haha i know that can be done, i'm talkin boot the 4ghz at 1.199.... thats a whole lotta nope.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> haha i know that can be done, i'm talkin boot the 4ghz at 1.199.... thats a whole lotta nope.


I can boot and run at 1.2 (haters haha) at 3.9 but realbench crashes in about a min.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I can boot and run at 1.2 (haters haha) at 3.9 but realbench crashes in about a min.


Yea same deal. I can SET 4ghz to 1.2v, and just stare at it, maybe take some pictures. But 1.2v of load voltage results in a crash in cenebench and realbench (1.25v set). Can get a CPU-Z bench out of it since that doesn't pull as much load as Cenebench or realbench, giving around 1.212v under load, but often end up with errors.

No one wanted to believe I was doing 4ghz at auto (1.35v) volts, which was 1.289ish (which gets errors, since raised it for 1.3v) under load, when i first mentioned it! Why so readily believe 4ghz at 1.25v, 1.199 under load :3


----------



## SNAiL3R

Testing 1107
Stability seems the same as 0083 with my settings. 3.8ghz 1.31v llc1.

Cha fan 3 bug is present tho. Doesnt go below 60% on 1107, works perfectly with 20% in 0083 and some earlier bios.
Setting it to 20% in bios spins down the fan but when posting next time this setting will not stick and reverts back to 60%

Edit:
Litle bonus i didnt notice at first my ram works with 1T now.
Pretty sure i used to need 2T bios for 3000 c14 stability.

Edit2:
Nope still need a 2T bios for 3000c14 so back to 0083 i go.

Any chance we will see a 2T version of 1107?


----------



## Naeem

1107 does not let me go more than 2133mhz on my 4x8GB tridentZ RGB hynix ram i had to go back to 0083 to boot at 2666


----------



## Wally West

The LED of the motherboard and channel 1 (can't try CH2) isnt working anymore with 1107.


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *red-ray*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Cheers Ray, great to see you on this Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS failing to use the locks in their software had been an issue for many years and I feel the odd few posts about this in a thread with over 1200 posts is all to easy for ASUS to ignore.
> 
> I feel there need to be a new thread just to address ASUS failing to use the locks as this is an issue for all ASUS motherboards not just the CH6.
> 
> I posted http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/9320#post_25193905 about locking some time ago as the RVE has all the same issues.
> 
> I gather the ASUS view is that *there is no issue when using the ASUS software and that all issues are caused by third parties* which is rather alarming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> ASUS need to explain why AIDA64 + CPUZ + HWiNFO + SIV can all happily be used at the same time, but as soon as ASUS software is also used there are issues and why the issue with other than the ASUS software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The latest SIV V5.19 is rather better at reporting which programs are using the locks.
Click to expand...

Listen to this man ASUS







He knows what he's talking about. It's not that hard to make your own software play nice with other common monitoring software.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Yea same deal. I can SET 4ghz to 1.2v, and just stare at it, maybe take some pictures. But 1.2v of load voltage results in a crash in cenebench and realbench (1.25v set). Can get a CPU-Z bench out of it since that doesn't pull as much load as Cenebench or realbench, giving around 1.212v under load, but often end up with errors.
> 
> No one wanted to believe I was doing 4ghz at auto (1.35v) volts, which was 1.289ish (which gets errors, since raised it for 1.3v) under load, when i first mentioned it! Why so readily believe 4ghz at 1.25v, 1.199 under load :3


If that's IBT stable thats pretty damn impressive of a chip, but if its an 1800x it makes more sense. I havent tried anything higher yet, this is just my modest OC to test BIOSes and ram speeds/timings. I have so much thermal headroom i can probably do 1.45v 24/7 the problem is summer temps might throttle. Case temps can reach in the 30s here in Southern France, no ac but sea breeze helps a tiny bit. It's why i don't go crazy high on my voltages. If people have AC then yea they'll get better temps obviously but i need to take into consideration summer ambient/case temps as well.


----------



## kazama

Updated to 1107, vcore manual, cpu ratio 40, vsoc 1.15, vram and vboot ram to 1.35, retries to 5 etc..., same stable settings like 082.

Now when i start, 3 beeps, code F9 , 08, powershutdown, autopower on and boot normal in windows, with the correct bios values etc....every time.

If i shutdown , process repeat.

Any idea how i can fix this?


----------



## mohiuddin

im kinda confused. Is it 1007 or 1107?


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orgios*
> 
> Can someone explain to me why my 1700 [email protected] gskill 3200-14-14-14-34 is stable in prime, memtest, all the games etc but keeps rebooting on YouTube???? & @##@@
> (1107 bios)
> Sent from my Lenovo K920 using Tapatalk


My last computer did this same thing. If the CPU was under a big load, it ran fine, but under a small load, it would eventually break. I had to up the voltage slightly to make it stop doing that. I assume it had something to do with line load, and maybe the CPU was taking more volts when under load, but not enough when not loaded.


----------



## eyetrippy

Man, I think this board has made itself worthwhile to me in no time at all!

Thought I'd just try my luck on first attempt and just selected one of the docp options for 3000mhz ram (uses 125 bclock) and booted first time without issue!

It hasn't shoved ram voltage to insane levels either.

On the prime x370 pro to even get it to boot I'd have to up that dram voltage to around 1.5v and still not be stable.

I'm not saying this is stable but bloody hell it's promising!

This is with bios 1107 by the way, and ram is HyperX predator 64gb 3000mhz.

It has used 2t which has a major bearing I think on this working.

Chuffed!


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *red-ray*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Cheers Ray, great to see you on this Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS failing to use the locks in their software had been an issue for many years and I feel the odd few posts about this in a thread with over 1200 posts is all to easy for ASUS to ignore.
> 
> I feel there need to be a new thread just to address ASUS failing to use the locks as this is an issue for all ASUS motherboards not just the CH6. In which section should such a thread be created?
> ....
Click to expand...

If you do start such a thread, please include in it the link that appeared somewhere in this morass of 12k+ posts to a group writing Linux and Windows code to provide RGB control without depending on the mutex-free G.Skill and Asus software. Some of us may eventually need want it.


----------



## Ticas

What is the best Bios atm ?

i am on 1002 and my ram is on 3400mhz with bklc oc but i can't get to 3600mhz









do you recommend to remain on this bios or change it to a newer one ? ( i read many say 1107 is good but you have problems with flashback even from USBstick in I/O)

what do you guys think ?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazama*
> 
> Updated to 1107, vcore manual, cpu ratio 40, vsoc 1.15, vram and vboot ram to 1.35, retries to 5 etc..., same stable settings like 082.
> 
> Now when i start, 3 beeps, code F9 , 08, powershutdown, autopower on and boot normal in windows, with the correct bios values etc....every time.
> 
> If i shutdown , process repeat.
> 
> Any idea how i can fix this?


Up either the vcore or vsoc, sounds like instability somewhere. I upped my soc from 1.05 to 1.10 and cold boot f9 and boot loop is gone.


----------



## nycgtr

anyone here experience ******edly slow sata ssd speeds like 20mb/s regardless of ssd.


----------



## SNAiL3R

No problem with flashback for me, my saved profile for the old bios didnt read tho so had to set everything back manually.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ticas*
> 
> What is the best Bios atm ?
> 
> i am on 1002 and my ram is on 3400mhz with bklc oc but i can't get to 3600mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you recommend to remain on this bios or change it to a newer one ? ( i read many say 1107 is good but you have problems with flashback even from USBstick in I/O)
> 
> what do you guys think ?


----------



## Karpata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> If you look at the motherboard, you would probably see an 8 code shown on the LED display....CPU crashed. Might be you need to tweak your voltages to get it properly stable.


Just tested it again. It's actually Q-Code 05 and NOT 50 and again my power button doesn't function even after I'm back on the desktop. Also it seems to **** up my windows clock every time. I always have to enable or re-enable "Set time automatically"


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Batuhano*
> 
> I flashed to new 1107 bios yesterday and got my rams run at 3733 mhz at first try with cl16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i could get max 3600mhz cl 16 with the bioses before. Its going better with every new update


3600-3700 with the right sticks is possible, but can be tricky unconditionally.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I never shutdown PC straight after a stress test, I always let it get cooldown. Now let's just say it didn't "cooldown" enough. Then I have also shut PC down after just say a boot up and cruise on web and I will get boot issue.
> 
> Yesterday when testing "boot issue" all I'd do is boot pc > let it idle in OS > shutdown and restart. In the past and yesterday testing shows the failed boot can occur at various time intervals.
> 
> So I could have failed boot straight away or after many hours/numbers of boots.
> 
> Not saying your info is not relevant and will not help another. But I just know from the way I have tested it will not help my "case".
> This again does not fit all case situations.
> 
> I have done TPU MemTest ~16.5hrs with 0 errors. I have done HCI MemTest ~6hrs and another ~8hrs. I have thrown x264 / RB / IBT AVX / [email protected] / gaming / installs of OS on OC plus GPU / MB flashes on OC and I have no issues. High hours of "back to back" testing.
> 
> I have tried various ProcODT.
> 
> 
> 
> For me only solution is using "Sleep/Resume" and as said before power usage shutdown vs sleep is inconsequential ~4.0W vs ~5.0W. And if user on W10 and is using Fast Startup in OS their practically using "Hybrid Sleep" anyway IMO.


Training failure is instability. Not meaning to pee on your chips, but it is what it is. If the system booted regardless, you would find it unstable.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> anyone here experience ******edly slow sata ssd speeds like 20mb/s regardless of ssd.


I've noticed a number of posts regarding speeds and instabilities with m.2 drives (NVME) but I'm assuming you're talking about SATA connected SSDs? I don't have any SATA drives plugged in right now as I'm still testing everything and will be tearing down soon for the migration to water cooling but here are my results.

https://flic.kr/p/Umu2vt

For those who claim to be having issues with BCLK in relation to m.2, I don't know what to say as I cant seem to reproduce the problems. Drive is a 250gb Samsung 960 Evo. Either the controllers in different drives are causing issues for those using something else or there are other issues leading to the instabilities that are being misreported and as drive issues.


----------



## samaelestevez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> 1107 does not let me go more than 2133mhz on my 4x8GB tridentZ RGB hynix ram i had to go back to 0083 to boot at 2666


That's because 0083 is a 2T bios (command rate=2). But performance should not be much different. I get same performance with 2400 cl13 1T than I get at 2666 cl14 2T.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 1) Yes I have it still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I had several reboots without a problem yesterday. Then 1x times it fail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So I still use "Sleep/Resume". TBH most users that use Win 10 and do not change "OS Fast Startup" option, the OS on shutdown is not doing a "full shutdown" like on Win 7. It does what can be described as "Hybrid Sleep Shutdown". This is why members will see Uptime in Task Manager not correct as well. Only a restart loads a "fresh" kernel.
> 
> 2) Nope.
> So as highlighted by malitze, as AMD CBS resets on a failed boot, it is futile changing CPB on AMD CBS. "We" are better off changing CPB on Extreme Tweaker *as that page does not reset on a failed boot*. And serves the better purpose of protecting CPU from excessive voltage when OC'ing using Pstate OC/offset mode voltage in UEFI and AMD CBS reset back to default..


1. **** for you









After installing 1107 i had the boot-issue again, so tested a lot of options/combo's. Now solutions for this issue are changing every new bios version for my board. Very strange, last bios (0081) i could fix it with lowering my ram voltage. And now on this version (1107) i could fix it with Soc voltage on auto.







When i manually set on 1.15 i cant boot proper, but setting on auto
(hovering 1.155v - 1.177v) booting always proper.

Maybe no solutions for you but you could try. Its working 100% for me, i can reproduce an fix it here!

2. Yes, i tested your method. It was also working for me, with a failed boot > Bios Recovery mode: my vcore was around *1.256v* and not *~1.6v.* Thats when i saw the CPB option on both pages. Thanks for the hint


----------



## Glazos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papabliss*
> 
> @Glazos. That is great to hear, I have the same memory and cannot get mine to work at 3200MHz for the life of me even at those timings you posted. Did you adjust anything else in the bios to get it working?


Nope nothing changed , everything in default except memory frequency set at 3200 and timings set as stated above . Voltages are all at Auto, if you want I can send you a screenshot


----------



## majestynl

Im now 2 days with new bios 1107, and actually i need to confirm that i'm starting to like this bios more. After finding the right solution for my cold boot issue and the right vcore for this Bios(1 notch more offset then bios before) its running pretty smooth. No more issues found!

*Running with settings:*

- Pstates OC 4Ghz
- Vcore : +offset 0.68v llc2
- 3200Mhz @ 1.35v // 14-14-14-14-34
- Vsoc on auto (needed for failed boot/training, before i used always manual 1.15v)
- Vrm spread centrum disabled


----------



## Wally West

@Elmor the version of CPU-Z on the Asus website isnt the right one (1.78). The new one for Ryzen is 1.79


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Very nice, glad it's working for people. Wait a second, are you jayztwocents doppelganger? muhahahahaha


Nope just local Saiyan. Just came back from Em Con so can do some gaming stability tests


----------



## ibeat117

That´s the best i could do by far can´t push it anymore without instabilities


----------



## GrooveIsNow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibeat117*
> 
> 
> 
> That´s the best i could do by far can´t push it anymore without instabilities


I'd be happy with that







Nice!


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibeat117*
> 
> 
> 
> That´s the best i could do by far can´t push it anymore without instabilities


Guess Your cps is similar clocker to mine







a crap one


----------



## ibeat117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Guess Your cps is similar clocker to mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a crap one


Well after booting like this i can clock it to 4 Ghz stable at 1.42V but i can´t boot with 4 Ghz


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> @Elmor the version of CPU-Z on the Asus website isnt the right one (1.78). The new one for Ryzen is 1.79


I honestly would keep a 1.78 version of CPU-Z installed for if you want to validate a score. 1.79's new benchmark scores differently, and won't be displayed when you validate it. Also has some fishy references...


----------



## XEKong

Does anyone have the separate download for the AMD Ryzen power plan? The original site is down, and it's not installing with the chipset drivers for me.

***Edit*** Found the separate installer in the folders. Working good now.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I've noticed a number of posts regarding speeds and instabilities with m.2 drives (NVME) but I'm assuming you're talking about SATA connected SSDs? I don't have any SATA drives plugged in right now as I'm still testing everything and will be tearing down soon for the migration to water cooling but here are my results.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/Umu2vt
> 
> For those who claim to be having issues with BCLK in relation to m.2, I don't know what to say as I cant seem to reproduce the problems. Drive is a 250gb Samsung 960 Evo. Either the controllers in different drives are causing issues for those using something else or there are other issues leading to the instabilities that are being misreported and as drive issues.


I got 1 board with nvme and ssds everything is fine. Other board was fine but now it isn't. No nvme on that setup just ssds.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

@elmor

Had a failed boot from cold start this morning. PC shut off as soon as it came on, rebooted into windows. Memory settings were lost, went back to 2133.

Edit: Also, all AMD CBS settings were lost.

Settings in my signature.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Had a failed boot from cold start this morning. PC shut off as soon as it came on, rebooted into windows. Memory settings were lost, went back to 2133.
> 
> Settings in my signature.


Instability with your settings, not a bug that he should be investigating.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Instability with your settings, not a bug that he should be investigating.


I'll up my SOC to 1v, see what happens.


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibeat117*
> 
> Well after booting like this i can clock it to 4 Ghz stable at 1.42V but i can´t boot with 4 Ghz


what settings have you done ? i have 1700x as well i can boot into 4.0 as well but crashes in benchamrks even at 3.9ghz i put up to 1.45v on it are you running llc ?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Training failure is instability. Not meaning to pee on your chips, but it is what it is. If the system booted regardless, you would find it unstable.


And are "we" saying training failure has nothing to do with firmware?

Same settings on 1002, where I believe fail_CNT is 3 (which we can't change in that UEFI) it will do 3x posts after a F9 q-code boot ie memory training issue and then be AOK . I will be trying fail_CNT on newer UEFI.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> 1. **** for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After installing 1107 i had the boot-issue again, so tested a lot of options/combo's. Now solutions for this issue are changing every new bios version for my board. Very strange, last bios (0081) i could fix it with lowering my ram voltage. And now on this version (1107) i could fix it with Soc voltage on auto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i manually set on 1.15 i cant boot proper, but setting on auto
> (hovering 1.155v - 1.177v) booting always proper.
> 
> Maybe no solutions for you but you could try. Its working 100% for me, i can reproduce an fix it here!
> 
> 2. Yes, i tested your method. It was also working for me, with a failed boot > Bios Recovery mode: my vcore was around *1.256v* and not *~1.6v.* Thats when i saw the CPB option on both pages. Thanks for the hint


NP







, cheers for info.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibeat117*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That´s the best i could do by far can´t push it anymore without instabilities


Enable Performance Bias CB15 in UEFI. I can match your bench at 3.8GHz/3200MHz with PB CB15










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEKong*
> 
> Does anyone have the separate download for the AMD Ryzen power plan? The original site is down, and it's not installing with the chipset drivers for me.


Link OP of my thread has instruction on manual install if it fails to install.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Technically you should be able to get P1 @ 3.8ghz with only 1.199v . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... you don't say!
> 
> I'll try that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also... Look what I can do!
Click to expand...

Stable?

What is the latency that you can achieve with those timings?


----------



## ibeat117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> what settings have you done ? i have 1700x as well i can boot into 4.0 as well but crashes in benchamrks even at 3.9ghz i put up to 1.45v on it are you running llc ?


i´m using LLC 3 on CPU and LLC 2 on SoC, well i don´t even get BSOD just crashes with Q-Code 8 which is depressing and i somehow hate this on this Platform.


----------



## ibeat117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> anyone here experience ******edly slow sata ssd speeds like 20mb/s regardless of ssd.


I have no Problems


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibeat117*
> 
> i´m using LLC 3 on CPU and LLC 2 on SoC, well i don´t even get BSOD just crashes with Q-Code 8 which is depressing and i somehow hate this on this Platform.


same here always code 8


----------



## ibeat117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> same here always code 8


Do you get Cache L0/L1/L2 Errors in Hwinfo64 aswell?


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibeat117*
> 
> Do you get Cache L0/L1/L2 Errors in Hwinfo64 aswell?


i was unable to get anything more than 3.8ghz i will have to test and see


----------



## crossbone

Question to those 3200 RAM Users with 2 DIMMs:

Which DIMM slots do you use?`

A1+B1
or
A2+B2

I use the manual recommended A2+B2 Config. Has anyone swapped those and recognized any differences?


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Had a failed boot from cold start this morning. PC shut off as soon as it came on, rebooted into windows. Memory settings were lost, went back to 2133.
> 
> Edit: Also, all AMD CBS settings were lost.
> 
> Settings in my signature.


@elmor

Just tried increasing my SOC to 1.0v and my DRAM boot to 1.4v and my Fail Count Retry to 3.

I can simulate the failed boot by shutting down and removing power and letting system de-energize. Re-apply power and power on. System will boot, shutdown and restart about 4 times. I then load up BIOS and my memory is back to 2133 and AMD CBS settings are lost.

I don't have any reason to suspect any instability in my settings. This seems to be an issue that has stuck around from the earliest BIOS'.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Just tried increasing my SOC to 1.0v and my DRAM boot to 1.4v and my Fail Count Retry to 3.
> 
> I can simulate the failed boot by shutting down and removing power and letting system de-energize. Re-apply power and power on. System will boot, shutdown and restart about 4 times. I then load up BIOS and my memory is back to 2133 and AMD CBS settings are lost.
> 
> I don't have any reason to suspect any instability in my settings. This seems to be an issue that has stuck around from the earliest BIOS'.


Same here, as well as no reason to suspect instabilities after countless hours of stress and memory testing. But I'm pretty sure this will be solved eventually.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 1) Yes I have it still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I had several reboots without a problem yesterday. Then 1x times it fail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So I still use "Sleep/Resume". TBH most users that use Win 10 and do not change "OS Fast Startup" option, the OS on shutdown is not doing a "full shutdown" like on Win 7. It does what can be described as "Hybrid Sleep Shutdown". This is why members will see Uptime in Task Manager not correct as well. Only a restart loads a "fresh" kernel.


Have you tried to fix this by setting SOC to 1.0v? I am also having this problem through GPU issues and will keep raising my SOC until it is resolved.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Just tried increasing my SOC to 1.0v and my DRAM boot to 1.4v and my Fail Count Retry to 3.
> 
> I can simulate the failed boot by shutting down and removing power and letting system de-energize. Re-apply power and power on. System will boot, shutdown and restart about 4 times. I then load up BIOS and my memory is back to 2133 and AMD CBS settings are lost.
> 
> I don't have any reason to suspect any instability in my settings. This seems to be an issue that has stuck around from the earliest BIOS'.


I have had same issue. Completely removing power seems to always result in failed boot. However, can you leave SOC to 1.0v and test cold boots (without removing power) and seeing if it ever causes boot issues and/or the graphics bug?


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I have had same issue. Completely removing power seems to always result in failed boot. However, can you leave SOC to 1.0v and test cold boots (without removing power) and seeing if it ever causes boot issues and/or the graphics bug?


Sure, I'll leave my soc at 1.0v for about a week and see if I get anything.


----------



## ibeat117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> And are "we" saying training failure has nothing to do with firmware?
> 
> Same settings on 1002, where I believe fail_CNT is 3 (which we can't change in that UEFI) it will do 3x posts after a F9 q-code boot ie memory training issue and then be AOK . I will be trying fail_CNT on newer UEFI.
> NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , cheers for info.
> Enable Performance Bias CB15 in UEFI. I can match your bench at 3.8GHz/3200MHz with PB CB15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link OP of my thread has instruction on manual install if it fails to install.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







not much of improvement


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Also Aida bias enabled with slight improvement


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Stable?
> 
> What is the latency that you can achieve with those timings?


Testing now for stability.


----------



## gupsterg

@S1L3N7D3A7H

RAM training/boot process differs IMO, within the 3 cases below.

i) restart system from OS.

ii) boot system from shutdown where power was active to PSU.

iii) boot system from shutdown where power was deactive to PSU.

On my rig (i) never an issue, (ii) very intermittent issue, I can have without error boots for many number of boots, (iii) always an issue.

@finalheaven

I will try SOC: 1.0V, but I believe it will mask a FW issue which maybe there. I can pass so many stability tests at 0.975V then to me the failure to boot correctly/cleanly is something that occurs at boot, like a FW issue.

@ibeat117

That boost to CB bench with PB is not to be sniffed at







. Do some benches without PB and at say 3.7GHz, 3.8GHz and 3.9GHz with same RAM and see how bench scales







. Then you will see the enhancement with PB CB15 is good







.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> And are "we" saying training failure has nothing to do with firmware?
> 
> Same settings on 1002, where I believe fail_CNT is 3 (which we can't change in that UEFI) it will do 3x posts after a F9 q-code boot ie memory training issue and then be AOK . I will be trying fail_CNT on newer UEFI.
> NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , cheers for info.
> Enable Performance Bias CB15 in UEFI. I can match your bench at 3.8GHz/3200MHz with PB CB15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link OP of my thread has instruction on manual install if it fails to install.


If only happening on cold boot, you should be able to dial this out. Firmware will make a difference depending on what rules change.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @S1L3N7D3A7H
> 
> RAM training/boot process differs IMO, within the 3 cases below.
> 
> i) restart system from OS.
> 
> ii) boot system from shutdown where power was active to PSU.
> 
> iii) boot system from shutdown where power was deactive to PSU.
> 
> On my rig (i) never an issue, (ii) very intermittent issue, I can have without error boots for many number of boots, (iii) always an issue.
> 
> @finalheaven
> 
> I will try SOC: 1.0V, but I believe it will mask a FW issue which maybe there. I can pass so many stability tests at 0.975V then to me the failure to boot correctly/cleanly is something that occurs at boot, like a FW issue.
> 
> @ibeat117
> 
> That boost to CB bench with PB is not to be sniffed at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Do some benches without PB and at say 3.7GHz, 3.8GHz and 3.9GHz with same RAM and see how bench scales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Then you will see the enhancement with PB CB15 is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I hope you're right and that eventually we can go back to lower SOC. But betting that Asus will concentrate on the May update with ram first.

Is disabling core performance boost necessary? I left both core performance boost and C-States on default which is auto I believe.


----------



## gupsterg

@Silent Scone

And like I said before I have tried ProcODT, which [email protected], Praz, Elmor stated, 2x linked a graphic of test results. I have taken SOC from stock 0.875V > 0.950V > 0.975V and will try 1.0V







.

I am not upset at all with "issue".

I am not concerned at all with "issue".

As I can use "Sleep/Resume" and mobo does do a post loop in this case, but again a differing "boot" process. I'll find the posts by [email protected]

I am just highlighting so "we" see some improved FW based on feedback.

2933MHz not an issue. I just ordered a 3rd CPU for testing on all same HW







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I hope you're right and that eventually we can go back to lower SOC. But betting that Asus will concentrate on the May update with ram first.
> 
> Is disabling core performance boost necessary? I left both core performance boost and C-States on default which is auto I believe.


It is necessary to disable if you are using PState OC in UEFI IMO.

CPB [Auto] or [Enabled] allows CPU to use PB/XFR at boot/UEFI.

So let's say as you use a R7 1700, PState 0 shows 1.1875V and you add an offset of +200mV to gain stability. The 1.1875V is *ceiling* VID of PState, when AMD CBS is reset from memory training failed boot, the offset is not reset on Extreme Tweaker page.

You will see in default state CPU can use ~1.35V, due to PB/XFR. So as that offset did not reset your CPU will get ~1.55V. I have have measured with DMM.

Now when CPB is off and memory training fail, your CPU can only go to 3000MHz. On my R7 1700 it uses ~1.000V measured by DMM, if I was using a +200mV offset for my 3.8GHz OC and memory training fail boot happened then it will only go to 3GHz, use ~1.000V + 200mV = ~1.2V.

Now for any X CPU owner read @majestynl post.

On a memory training failed boot where he has PState OC in UEFI he will see ~1.6V. But with CPB off it's ~1.26V.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> 2. Yes, i tested your method. It was also working for me, with a failed boot > Bios Recovery mode: my vcore was around *1.256v* and not *~1.6v.* Thats when i saw the CPB option on both pages. Thanks for the hint


----------



## ibeat117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> i was unable to get anything more than 3.8ghz i will have to test and see


You can also try deactivating Super Clock IO Skew under Onboardsettings in UEFI, this helped me


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Just tried increasing my SOC to 1.0v and my DRAM boot to 1.4v and my Fail Count Retry to 3.
> 
> I can simulate the failed boot by shutting down and removing power and letting system de-energize. Re-apply power and power on. System will boot, shutdown and restart about 4 times. I then load up BIOS and my memory is back to 2133 and AMD CBS settings are lost.
> 
> I don't have any reason to suspect any instability in my settings. This seems to be an issue that has stuck around from the earliest BIOS'.


It's a well known problem with this platform. Currently we're hoping for a solution in the final May update from AMD. Until then, you can try the 0003 BIOS I posted here http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/10300_100#post_26031379 . It will update the on-board microcontroller to a version which always starts with 90 MHZ refclk and 1.35vdimm even when performing a "cold boot". After updating you can flash back to any of the previous version which worked well for you and this fix will still be in place, just make sure you set refclk manually to 100 MHz (don't leave it Auto) or you might end up booting all the way with 90 MHz.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> It's a well known problem with this platform. Currently we're hoping for a solution in the final May update from AMD. Until then, you can try the 0003 BIOS I posted here http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/10300_100#post_26031379 . It will update the on-board microcontroller to a version which always starts with 90 MHZ refclk and 1.35vdimm even when performing a "cold boot". After updating you can flash back to any of the previous version which worked well for you and this fix will still be in place, just make sure you set refclk manually to 100 MHz (don't leave it Auto) or you might end up booting all the way with 90 MHz.


Lets all cross our fingers for higher memory straps as well.


----------



## eyetrippy

Really has been far easier than I could have hoped!

4ghz on 1700 at around 1.44v, 3ghz on my 64gb predator, pstates working nicely, and have tested with occt linpack avx for an hour.

Temps didn't go over 61c.

Really pleased it went so well. Can now hopefully forget about fiddling for a while!


----------



## finalheaven

AMD stated that they'll increase memory speed without the need to use refclk. I'm hoping they give us 3600 at least. That and I hope my B-Die chips can do 3600 easily. And of course better ability to use 4 dimms.
Quote:


> Finally, as part of AMDs ongoing development of the new AM4 platform, AMD will increase support for overclocked memory configurations with higher memory multipliers. We intend to issue updates to motherboard partners in May that will enable them, on whatever products they choose, to support speeds higher than the current DDR4-3200 limit without refclk adjustments.


----------



## elmor

Btw, I updated the OP with current issues/solution/status. Let me know if you feel something is missing. Please note that I can't add every detail, let's stick to essential knowledge for users new to this thread.


----------



## bavarianblessed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> anyone here experience ******edly slow sata ssd speeds like 20mb/s regardless of ssd.


None here. Are you changing your base clock?


----------



## Praz

Hello

G.Skill 2 x 8GB 3550MHz 14-14-14 1T BIOS version 1107.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Btw, I updated the OP with current issues/solution/status. Let me know if you feel something is missing. Please note that I can't add every detail, let's stick to essential knowledge for users new to this thread.


Can You write flashback Instruction in OP and mark as spoiler ??? Since with 1107 bios people cant EZ flash back and after that must have been 20-30 pages of people asking... HOW DO I FLASH BACK.
If i be doing Any Flashback ill record video and upload on my YT and leave it here for people.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> G.Skill 2 x 8GB 3550MHz 14-14-14 1T BIOS version 1107.


Jealous...


----------



## 1TM1

Two interesting observations made during memory overclocking (to its rated speed of 3200).

First: I think motherboard checks only the module in A2 or if populated in A1 socket, then assumes the other one is identical.
This means that if you have two modules, one can be "better" than the other and by swapping your modules you get second chance at a faster speed.
If you have four modules then you have four chances. Rotate each module to the A1 socket and record the best memory speed you can get.

Second: It is important to do a ProcODT "sweep" to find the sweet spot for your particular memory.

Actual process is rather lengthy, read on if you are interested or just trying to get your memory to go faster. Caveat: ability to run memory faster is CPU-dependent and as I found recently also (to a lesser degree) motherboard-dependent. I had a chance to try 1800X+same memory in another X370-Pro Asus board, and while the first X370Pro board allowed 3200, the second one only allowed 2933 (with 0515 BIOS; 0604 made memory speed lower).

A bit of background: my kit is 2x8GB Hynix M-die (per Thaiphoon) TridentZ 3200-16-18-18-38, single rank (per CPUz), F4-3200C16D-16GTZB
I will call it KIT1. It runs merrily at 3200-14 with 1800X and C6H with 0083 BIOS. Some examples are below. Notation is not completely self-explanatory, but 4000 usually means CPU speed and 2133-3200 usually means memory speed. BIOS settings that are not Auto are also shown. "BIOS ok" means that after a F10 reboot the system booted to BIOS.
Also are shown CB15 and CPUZ1.79 scores, best out of three runs.
[email protected]; [email protected], SB 1.087V, 16(18)38 CB 1766 CPUZ 4974
[email protected]; [email protected], SB 1.087V, 16(16)36 CB 1771 CPUZ 4976
[email protected]; [email protected], SB 1.087V, 14(16)36 CB 1760 CPUZ 4976

So I picked up another pair of these TridentZ at a local microcenter on clearance for $107 mainly with an intent to see how four modules from different kits work together and also how BIOS 0083 vs 1107 differ in running four memory sticks. However, I have read reports that 1107 is not too kind to four-module memory and decided to wait with the secondary objective till the June BIOS with 1.0.0.5 AGESA. I will call the new one KIT2.

KIT2 plugged in - BIOS sees 8GB only. Windows sees 16GB.
[email protected]; [email protected], 15(15)36-1T 1609 4598
[email protected]; [email protected], 15(15)36-1T 1720 4968
[email protected], SB 1.087, 16(18)38 - no BIOS boot
set DRAM BOOT 1.39V - no BIOS boot

KIT2 swapped - BIOS sees 16GB (lower serial number placed closer to CPU in A2 socket)*
* - this is coincidental only, just reporting the process; actual reason is poor memory seating in socket which was confirmed later
2400 BIOS ok 16(18)38-1T 1739 4974
2666 BIOS ok 16(18)38-2T 1751 4976
2933 BIOS ok 16(18)38-2T 1762 4973
3200 BIOS ok 16(18)38-2T 1768 4973
set DRAM BOOT to Auto. Default boot 2133 BIOS ok, BIOS retained 3200 setting, after F10 reboot BIOS ok.
set timing 16(16)36. Default boot 2133 BIOS ok, BIOS retained 3200 setting, after F10 reboot BIOS ok.
[email protected] 16(16)36-2T 1778 4974
[email protected] 14(16)36-2T 1771 4971
At this point I saw that KIT2 could run as fast as KIT1.
Windows Memory Diagnostic and Linux Memtester both found no problems with KIT2.

KIT2 in sockets (A2,B2) + KIT1 (A1,B1) - BIOS sees 32GB (for consistency KIT1 also lower serial number in A1 near CPU)
2400 BIOS ok 16(18)38-2T 1742 4972
2666 BIOS ok 16(18)38-2T 1753 4968
2933 - no BIOS boot
set DRAM BOOT 1.39V - no BIOS boot
set DRAM 1.38V - no BIOS boot
set ProcODT 80 Ohm, Fail Cnt 2 - 2133 default boot, then after F10 no boot.
set ProcODT 96 Ohm, Fail Cnt 2, DRAM BOOT 1.39V, DRAM 1.38V - 2133 after boot cycle, then after F10 no boot.
set ProcODT 68 Ohm, Fail Cnt 2, DRAM BOOT 1.39V, DRAM 1.39V - 2133 after boot cycle, then after F10 no boot.

At this point I was about to give up on the KIT2 and wrote down my fan speeds configuration before a flash to 1107 but decided to sleep on it.
KIT1 was replaced to A2,B2 and some BCLK tests were done. My BCLK rabbithole doesn't go too deep, presumably because of M.2 storage.
BCLK 102.2, core 1.387V, DRAM 1.385V CB crash CPUz 5092
BCLK 101.6, core 1.368V, DRAM 1.38V CB crash CPUz 5060
BCLK 101.0, core 1.368V, DRAM 1.38V CB crash CPUz 5032

Next day both kits were tested together again
KIT1 (A2,B2)+ KIT2 (A1,B1) - 2133 default boot
CPU kept at 3600, core volts Auto, SB 1.087V, DRAM BOOT 1.39V, DRAM 1.35V, 16(18)38, 2400 - no boot
swaped the kits
KIT2 (A2,B2)+ KIT1 (A1,B1) - 2133 default BIOS ok
CPU kept at 3600, core volts Auto, SB 1.087V, DRAM BOOT 1.39V, DRAM 1.35V, 16(18)38, 2133 - BIOS ok
2400 BIOS ok
2666 BIOS ok
set ProcODT 60 Ohm BIOS ok
2933 - no boot
default boot 2133 ok
set SB 1.087V, DRAM BOOT 1.39V, DRAM 1.35V, 16(18)38, 2400 - BIOS ok
2666 BIOS ok
set ProcODT 53 Ohm BIOS ok
2933 - no boot
default boot 2133 ok
set SB 1.087V, DRAM BOOT 1.39V, DRAM 1.35V, 16(18)38, 2666 - BIOS ok
set ProcODT 48 Ohm BIOS ok
set 18(18)38, DRAM 1.39V BIOS ok
2933 BIOS ok **
** - This was the Aha moment. Apparently not all memory kits like 96, 80 or even 53 Ohms. I continued with the ProcODT sweep.

set ProcODT 43 Ohm BIOS ok
set ProcODT 40 Ohm BIOS ok
set ProcODT 36 Ohm BIOS ok
set ProcODT 34 Ohm BIOS ok
set ProcODT 32 Ohm - boot cycles
default boot 2133 ok
set SB 1.087V, DRAM BOOT 1.39V, DRAM 1.39V, 18(18)38, 2933, ProcODT 53 Ohm BIOS ok
set ProcODT 60 Ohm BIOS ok
set ProcODT 68 Ohm - boot cycles
Now I know the ProcODT range from 34 to 60 Ohm. The one in the middle is 43 Ohms. ***
*** - someone with a degree in electrical engineering may say it scales exponentially, not linearly - please comment if there's a better way to pick a on-die termination resistance sweet spot.

set SB 1.087V, DRAM BOOT 1.39V, DRAM 1.39V, 18(18)38, 2933, ProcODT 43 Ohm BIOS ok
set DRAM BOOT 1.395V, DRAM 1.395V, 20(20)40, 3200 BIOS ok 1641 4599

cold boot (remove power plug) - CMOS loses the ProcODT setting. Default boot to 2133 memory speed. All other settings were retained in CMOS. After a reset to 43 Ohms BIOS ok
[email protected]; [email protected], SB 1.087V, 20(20)40 CB 1766 CPUZ 4973 - with four modules 32 GB Hynix M-die running at 3200.

Next is optimization of timings, voltages, etc. Hope this helps someone who is stuck at 2133 or 2666.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> G.Skill 2 x 8GB 3550MHz 14-14-14 1T BIOS version 1107.


Awesome









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Can You write flashback Instruction in OP and mark as spoiler ??? Since with 1107 bios people cant EZ flash back and after that must have been 20-30 pages of people asking... HOW DO I FLASH BACK.
> If i be doing Any Flashback ill record video and upload on my YT and leave it here for people.


Good suggestion, send me the link when you're done. Include that you need the CPU installed on C6H in order to be able to use USB BIOS Flashback.


----------



## lordzed83

@ elmor

Cool when next bios hits us I will flashback it in and record the whole thing. Maybe wont be super professional but ill comment step by step for people.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> @ elmor
> 
> Cool when next bios hits us I will flashback it in and record the whole thing. Maybe wont be super professional but ill comment step by step for people.


Thanks, I appreciate the help


----------



## residentour

@elmor

Will the official bioses be always at 1T like 1107? I have 4 x 8GB Hynix can run at 2933Mhz (Bclk 100) with 2T Bioses even at default 1.35V and soc 0.89V . But 1T bioses don't let me pass 2133







.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *residentour*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Will the official bioses be always at 1T like 1107? I have 4 x 8GB Hynix can run at 2933Mhz (Bclk 100) with 2T Bioses even at default 1.35V and soc 0.89V . But 1T bioses don't let me pass 2133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yes, it's working best overall and is the standard set by AMD. Hopefully we won't need different versions soon though


----------



## eyetrippy

Elmor, if 1t is standard, why is mine running at 2t?

Im pretty sure it's the only reason I can hit 3000mhz with 64gb HyperX.

Am on 1107


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3522517_gupsterg_cinebench___r15_ryzen_7_1700_1845_cb


Wow, getting way up there. How much does the video card influence the cinebench score?


----------



## DDMM1517

All RGB-LEDS on the motherboard does not work, memory and graphics card is normal

BIOS has been enabled
Try to reinstall the system and refresh the BIOS


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *red-ray*
> 
> ASUS failing to use the locks in their software had been an issue for many years and I feel the odd few posts about this in a thread with over 1200 posts is all to easy for ASUS to ignore.
> 
> I feel there need to be a new thread just to address ASUS failing to use the locks as this is an issue for all ASUS motherboards not just the CH6. In which section should such a thread be created?
> 
> I posted http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/9320#post_25193905 about locking some time ago as the RVE has all the same issues.
> 
> I gather the ASUS view is that *there is no issue when using the ASUS software and that all issues are caused by third parties* which is rather alarming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> ASUS need to explain why AIDA64 + CPUZ + HWiNFO + SIV can all happily be used at the same time, but as soon as ASUS software is also used there are issues and why the issue with other than the ASUS software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The latest SIV V5.19 is rather better at reporting which programs are using the locks.


I had been meaning to put SIV on this new rig, going to do it right now - it is a great tool. I have looked at http://rh-software.com/ and I see 5.18 as the current release, you mentioned 5.19?


----------



## bluej511

Had another f9>8 error and boot loop, once it restarts memory is down to 2133 in the BIOS but still shows up as 3200 in the strap haha. Loading profile back up makes it stick, gonna try going from 1.10v soc to 1.15 and hope it goes away. If it happens again its back down to 2933.


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *residentour*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Will the official bioses be always at 1T like 1107? I have 4 x 8GB Hynix can run at 2933Mhz (Bclk 100) with 2T Bioses even at default 1.35V and soc 0.89V . But 1T bioses don't let me pass 2133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


what ram kits you have and what settings you use ?


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Does anyone else have coil whine from your motherboard? Mine does. I disabled C-States and it seems to have gone away. Just wondering if anyone has experienced the same, and what affects will disabling C-States have.


I have heard high-pitched "coil whine" a few times from the power supply area. Recently it was when pushing 3200-16 memory to 3200-14. Upping DRAM voltage from 1.35 to 1.39 made coil whine go away. Alternatively increasing latency from 14 to 16 did the same.


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDMM1517*
> 
> All RGB-LEDS on the motherboard does not work, memory and graphics card is normal
> 
> BIOS has been enabled
> Try to reinstall the system and refresh the BIOS


Same here. Last BIOS (1107).


----------



## DDMM1517

Starting from the BIOS 0038, after trying all the BIOS, I guess the hardware is damaged


----------



## Heimdallr

I've tried clockin my RAM to 3200mhz without success so far.
I've a kit of HyperX Predator (HX433C16PB3K2/16 single rank, Hynix chip) and i'm setting the timings manually to 17-18-18-18-36 but i can't got further 2400mhz (i'm on latest uefi 1107).
DRAM voltage 1.35v
DRAM boot 1.40v

I've managed to go a little higher of 2600mhz change BLCK clock and this afternoon i've tried going up to 135mhz BLCK:
up until 120 i can boot to 2600mhz (not exactly that but you get the idea), i've tried to go higher but when i boot in the BIOS ram is 3000mhz or even 3200mhz but only 8gb are recognized by the system, i've tried testing to 135mhz BLCK but overclock fails so i've to enter the UEFI and lower the BLCK even though I see all 16gb recognized and clock speed to 3300mhz.
I've tried ProcODT 80ohm without luck, guess I can try other settings for ProcODT.
Any idea what I may try?
If i don't touch the BLCK ram can't really go above 2400mhz (or at least I didn't succeed).
thanks

edit: i've tried manual SOC voltage up to 1.2v too.


----------



## ibeat117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> And are "we" saying training failure has nothing to do with firmware?
> 
> Same settings on 1002, where I believe fail_CNT is 3 (which we can't change in that UEFI) it will do 3x posts after a F9 q-code boot ie memory training issue and then be AOK . I will be trying fail_CNT on newer UEFI.
> NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , cheers for info.
> Enable Performance Bias CB15 in UEFI. I can match your bench at 3.8GHz/3200MHz with PB CB15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link OP of my thread has instruction on manual install if it fails to install.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






not much of improvement


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Also Aida bias enabled with slight improvement


----------



## Silent Scone

CAS 14 3500 working through memtest on 1107 here, too


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> @Elmor the version of CPU-Z on the Asus website isnt the right one (1.78). The new one for Ryzen is 1.79


Get the latest from http://www.cpuid.com/ (ROG verison is available there as well)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyetrippy*
> 
> Elmor, if 1t is standard, why is mine running at 2t?
> 
> Im pretty sure it's the only reason I can hit 3000mhz with 64gb HyperX.
> 
> Am on 1107


It still depends on if you're running single/dual rank sticks, 2 or 4 sticks and the DRAM Ratio. Honestly I don't have the exact scenarios in my head, but the 1T/2T BIOSes only applies different settings at DRAM Ratio above 2666. Below that they should act identical. Which DRAM configuration and DRAM Ratio are you using?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> CAS 14 3500 working through memtest on 1107 here, too


Glad to see so many of you running very nice DRAM frequencies. We're getting somewhere


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> It still depends on if you're running single/dual rank sticks, 2 or 4 sticks and the DRAM Ratio. Honestly I don't have the exact scenarios in my head, but the 1T/2T BIOSes only applies different settings at DRAM Ratio above 2666. Below that they should act identical. Which DRAM configuration and DRAM Ratio are you using?


Hey Elmor, me and another user have trouble with the LED:


Spoiler: User



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> It still depends on if you're running single/dual rank sticks, 2 or 4 sticks and the DRAM Ratio. Honestly I don't have the exact scenarios in my head, but the 1T/2T BIOSes only applies different settings at DRAM Ratio above 2666. Below that they should act identical. Which DRAM configuration and DRAM Ratio are you using?


Hey Elmor, me and another user
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDMM1517*
> 
> All RGB-LEDS on the motherboard does not work, memory and graphics card is normal
> 
> BIOS has been enabled
> Try to reinstall the system and refresh the BIOS






It look like it's a BIOS (1107 on my side) issue. clear CMOS did nothing for me. LED on the motherboard isnt working and my led strip is blinking once every 5sec


----------



## red-ray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> you mentioned 5.19?


Look at the screen shot, it says *Beta*. Most is there in 5.18 and for 5.19 SIV will report who acquired the lock.

Have a read of http://rh-software.com/Using%20SIV%20to%20Control%20Corsair%20Link%20Hardware.pdf


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> AMD stated that they'll increase memory speed without the need to use refclk. I'm hoping they give us 3600 at least. That and I hope my B-Die chips can do 3600 easily. And of course better ability to use 4 dimms.


Where is the full read of this?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Where is the full read of this?


https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/03/14/tips-for-building-a-better-amd-ryzen-system


----------



## eyetrippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Get the latest from http://www.cpuid.com/ (ROG verison is available there as well)
> It still depends on if you're running single/dual rank sticks, 2 or 4 sticks and the DRAM Ratio. Honestly I don't have the exact scenarios in my head, but the 1T/2T BIOSes only applies different settings at DRAM Ratio above 2666. Below that they should act identical. Which DRAM configuration and DRAM Ratio are you using?
> Glad to see so many of you running very nice DRAM frequencies. We're getting somewhere


Off top of my head, bclock is 125, so ratio is 12:1 or something, to get 3000. Hardly spent much time in bios to remember everything.

Honestly, it's been so easy to get it up and running on this board after a lot of wasted time on prime pro.

That's HyperX predator 64gb by the way, in case I left that out.

So dual rank, 4 sticks.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Just tried increasing my SOC to 1.0v and my DRAM boot to 1.4v and my Fail Count Retry to 3.
> 
> I can simulate the failed boot by shutting down and removing power and letting system de-energize. Re-apply power and power on. System will boot, shutdown and restart about 4 times. I then load up BIOS and my memory is back to 2133 and AMD CBS settings are lost.
> 
> I don't have any reason to suspect any instability in my settings. This seems to be an issue that has stuck around from the earliest BIOS'.


i am at 1.1 for SOC, and no cold boot issue at this point, though of course that may not be cause and effect. I do recall Robert Hallock saying 1.1 is his recommended setting.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Btw, I updated the OP with current issues/solution/status. Let me know if you feel something is missing. Please note that I can't add every detail, let's stick to essential knowledge for users new to this thread.


Just reread it, excellent information, and glad to see the Aura / RGB DRAM issue there.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *red-ray*
> 
> Look at the screen shot, it says *Beta*. Most is there in 5.18 and for 5.19 SIV will report who acquired the lock.
> 
> Have a read of http://rh-software.com/Using%20SIV%20to%20Control%20Corsair%20Link%20Hardware.pdf


Thanks much.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Get the latest from http://www.cpuid.com/ (ROG verison is available there as well)
> It still depends on if you're running single/dual rank sticks, 2 or 4 sticks and the DRAM Ratio. Honestly I don't have the exact scenarios in my head, but the 1T/2T BIOSes only applies different settings at DRAM Ratio above 2666. Below that they should act identical. Which DRAM configuration and DRAM Ratio are you using?
> Glad to see so many of you running very nice DRAM frequencies. We're getting somewhere


With the right sticks it's a strong platform







. Definitely headway being made.

CAS 14-15-15-41-1T 2x8GB 3500Mhz (1107)


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Had another f9>8 error and boot loop, once it restarts memory is down to 2133 in the BIOS but still shows up as 3200 in the strap haha. Loading profile back up makes it stick, gonna try going from 1.10v soc to 1.15 and hope it goes away. If it happens again its back down to 2933.


Did you reset or cold boot? I was told by elmor that a reset will temporarily lower SOC voltage (causing failed RAM training), and that it's an AMD thing. So you'll have to wait for a new AGESA. If it's during cold boot, you should use the 0003 EC update, then flash to 1107.

My computer will always fail a reset immediately following a high load. I assume a higher CPU temp influences whatever initializations occur. If the computer has been idle for a while, a reset will always work properly.


----------



## Demoniacstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> i am at 1.1 for SOC, and no cold boot issue at this point, though of course that may not be cause and effect. I do recall Robert Hallock saying 1.1 is his recommended setting.


that is what he recommends ....but to much SoC will cause instability issues as well as to low.....there is a way i use Aida64 cache mem test to judge whether or not i have enough SoC voltage....

this is bad soc voltage


this is good SoC voltage


these are old screenshots before Aida fixed the latencies and other stuff for this test...
and this is basicly when i first got my board back on 092 bios or whatever it wuz.....
but ....if you have higher then 3.0 latency on l2 cache now you're SoC voltage is not right
if you have higher then 10.0 on l3 cache your latencies are not right....
if you run this test a screen shot it ...then change you SoC voltage and compare you will see how things change ....also if you l3 cache is not above 400 GB/s you are running a bad SoC voltage and it needs to be tuned
im going to edit this with some better pics i think ....if i can find some ...lol...if i cant find some ill just redo this test with current settings and then purposely throw off SoC voltage so you guys can see more clearly now what im talking about...give me a few to find and reedit this


----------



## orlfman

i'm not sure if this has been mentioned and this thread moves fast... but the bios 1107 on the front page isn't linking to the correct link... its linking to bios 0083.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demoniacstar*
> 
> that is what he recommends ....but to much SoC will cause instability issues as well as to low.....there is a way i use Aida64 cache mem test to judge whether or not i have enough SoC voltage....
> 
> this is bad soc voltage
> 
> 
> this is good SoC voltage
> 
> 
> these are old screenshots before Aida fixed the latencies and other stuff for this test...
> and this is basicly when i first got my board back on 092 bios or whatever it wuz.....
> but ....if you have higher then 3.0 latency on l2 cache now you're SoC voltage is not right
> if you have higher then 10.0 on l3 cache your latencies are not right....
> if you run this test a screen shot it ...then change you SoC voltage and compare you will see how things change ....also if you l3 cache is not above 400 GB/s you are running a bad SoC voltage and it needs to be tuned
> im going to edit this with some better pics i think ....if i can find some ...lol...if i cant find some ill just redo this test with current settings and then purposely throw off SoC voltage so you guys can see more clearly now what im talking about...give me a few to find and reedit this


both of your photos show higher than 3.0ns on l2 and higher than 10.0ns on the l3 so not sure which one is bad or good.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you reset or cold boot? I was told by elmor that a reset will temporarily lower SOC voltage (causing failed RAM training), and that it's an AMD thing. So you'll have to wait for a new AGESA. If it's during cold boot, you should use the 0003 EC update, then flash to 1107.
> 
> My computer will always fail a reset immediately following a high load. I assume a higher CPU temp influences whatever initializations occur. If the computer has been idle for a while, a reset will always work properly.


Doesnt happen everytime though which is the weird thing. Was off for a couple hours then turned back on and f9>od then it reset itself, the OC stays intact the memory shows up as 2133 on the main page and on the right but in the settings its showing up as 3200mhz so still a memory issue for me. I may try flashing to 0003 then back to 1107 but flashback never worked for me the one time i tried to use it so idk.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> i'm not sure if this has been mentioned and this thread moves fast... but the bios 1107 on the front page isn't linking to the correct link... its linking to bios 0083.
> both of your photos show higher than 3.0ns on l2 and higher than 10.0ns on the l3 so not sure which one is bad or good.


Thanks, OP has the correct link now.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Doesnt happen everytime though which is the weird thing. Was off for a couple hours then turned back on and f9>od then it reset itself, the OC stays intact the memory shows up as 2133 on the main page and on the right but in the settings its showing up as 3200mhz so still a memory issue for me. I may try flashing to 0003 then back to 1107 but flashback never worked for me the one time i tried to use it so idk.


That doesn't require BIOS Flashback. Just use the EZ utility in the BIOS.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demoniacstar*
> 
> that is what he recommends ....but to much SoC will cause instability issues as well as to low.....there is a way i use Aida64 cache mem test to judge whether or not i have enough SoC voltage....
> 
> this is bad soc voltage
> 
> 
> this is good SoC voltage
> 
> 
> these are old screenshots before Aida fixed the latencies and other stuff for this test...
> and this is basicly when i first got my board back on 092 bios or whatever it wuz.....
> but ....if you have higher then 3.0 latency on l2 cache now you're SoC voltage is not right
> if you have higher then 10.0 on l3 cache your latencies are not right....
> if you run this test a screen shot it ...then change you SoC voltage and compare you will see how things change ....also if you l3 cache is not above 400 GB/s you are running a bad SoC voltage and it needs to be tuned
> im going to edit this with some better pics i think ....if i can find some ...lol...if i cant find some ill just redo this test with current settings and then purposely throw off SoC voltage so you guys can see more clearly now what im talking about...give me a few to find and reedit this


Thanks much for the information, I guess I will need to get Aida64, as it has not been something I have been using. Let us know when you get the screen shots updated please, and I will do a compare. This forum is so helpful in learning more, a +Rep for your post!


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> Two interesting observations made during memory overclocking (to its rated speed of 3200).
> 
> First: I think motherboard checks only the module in A2 or if populated in A1 socket, then assumes the other one is identical.
> This means that if you have two modules, one can be "better" than the other and by swapping your modules you get second chance at a faster speed.
> If you have four modules then you have four chances. Rotate each module to the A1 socket and record the best memory speed you can get.
> 
> Second: It is important to do a ProcODT "sweep" to find the sweet spot for your particular memory.
> 
> [good stuff deleted for space]
> 
> cold boot (remove power plug) - *CMOS loses the ProcODT setting*. Default boot to 2133 memory speed. All other settings were retained in CMOS. After a reset to 43 Ohms BIOS ok
> [email protected]; [email protected], SB 1.087V, 20(20)40 CB 1766 CPUZ 4973 - with four modules 32 GB Hynix M-die running at 3200.
> 
> Next is optimization of timings, voltages, etc. Hope this helps someone who is stuck at 2133 or 2666.


I think the bolded text may be a clue for the cold boot issue. Unless the BIOS default ProcODT resistance is close to what is needed, then losing the value upon booting certainly won't help the boot success.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> That doesn't require BIOS Flashback. Just use the EZ utility in the BIOS.


Im already on 1107 so flashback doesnt work on it from what ive seen on the thread, its flashback only.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Im already on 1107 so flashback doesnt work on it from what ive seen on the thread, its flashback only.


Oh, I didn't know you already updated. I grabbed 0003 when it first came out, but then dropped back down to 0079, then went up to 1107.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavinh87*
> 
> Hi guys newbie here just been reading on these Gskill SPD issue and I think I may be affected although not as bad as some of you guys.
> One stick shows its part number as "F4ä" The other reports it as F4-4266C19-8GTZR
> SPD tables looks exactly the same. I would try to dump the "good" one onto the bad one. The issue here is that the "good" one has *SPD Checksum (Bytes 80h-FDh): A01Ch (Error)*
> 
> My sticks are not in the database yet so I cannot copy from a known good one. Am I looking at an RMA?


Gskill does not list the f4-4266c19-8gtzr number as a valid part number so that may be the reason the checksum fails. It is missing the character D (for dual stick kit) it should read F44266C19D-8GTZR

That seems to suggest that the corruption of the SPD is actually progressive or that bits are being flipped at random and one stick has had a more important bit flipped than the other.


----------



## webhito

So... Everything has been pretty stable for the last few weeks, however I recently upgraded to a 1080 ti and for some reason I was having some screen flickering while posting. Visiting a few forums ended up leading me to a solution, turning off csm support. However, and I am not sure if this is a coincidence or not, but my system has crashed a few times with no error report ever since I disabled that setting. could disabling csm cause this kind of crash?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demoniacstar*
> 
> that is what he recommends ....but to much SoC will cause instability issues as well as to low.....there is a way i use Aida64 cache mem test to judge whether or not i have enough SoC voltage....
> 
> this is bad soc voltage
> 
> 
> this is good SoC voltage
> 
> 
> these are old screenshots before Aida fixed the latencies and other stuff for this test...
> and this is basicly when i first got my board back on 092 bios or whatever it wuz.....
> but ....if you have higher then 3.0 latency on l2 cache now you're SoC voltage is not right
> if you have higher then 10.0 on l3 cache your latencies are not right....
> if you run this test a screen shot it ...then change you SoC voltage and compare you will see how things change ....also if you l3 cache is not above 400 GB/s you are running a bad SoC voltage and it needs to be tuned
> im going to edit this with some better pics i think ....if i can find some ...lol...if i cant find some ill just redo this test with current settings and then purposely throw off SoC voltage so you guys can see more clearly now what im talking about...give me a few to find and reedit this


I tried out a test using AIDA64 - I have to say I hate the crap of hiding results because you are using a trial version, and the price of $40.00 seems excessive. Maybe it is worth it but not to me I think. Ends Rant. I used SIV64 5.9 to get the latencies that AIDA hides.

As a side note SIV64 is deep,lol. The interface is not as intuitive as some utilities, and I need to go through the guide to really learn it, but man, if you are a techie and want to delve into your system, there is nothing I know of that will get you more detailed information.

Anyway, if I am understanding correctly I should examine:

1. "if you have higher then 3.0 latency on l2 cache now you're SoC voltage is not right"

*My L2 Cache using SIV64 reads 3.7 ns, so this may be 0.7 ns high?*

2. "if you have higher then 10.0 on l3 cache your latencies are not right"

*My L3 Cache using SIV64 reads 7.7 ns, so I think I am looking good there.*

3. "also if you l3 cache is not above 400 GB/s you are running a bad SoC voltage and it needs to be tuned"

*My L3 Cache in AIDA is 415.31 GB/s for Read, 410.84 GB/s for Write, and 480.16 for Copy, so that seems good.*

So based on these results I should change my SOC volts to get L2 Cache latency lower?


----------



## Demoniacstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> i'm not sure if this has been mentioned and this thread moves fast... but the bios 1107 on the front page isn't linking to the correct link... its linking to bios 0083.
> both of your photos show higher than 3.0ns on l2 and higher than 10.0ns on the l3 so not sure which one is bad or good.


as i said in my post if you would care to read the entire POST......those pics are from old bio 092 or whatever it wuz when i first got my board.....i know my grammar sucks but the things i type are NOT that hard to follow ....lol...

bad soc voltage


good soc


and i purposely show lower ram clocks and lower cpu clock here to show that its not the clock speed messing with these numbers .......
l2 and l3 depend on a greatly tuned SoC voltage........
just slamming the SoC voltage up and thinking hey it is stable .....or even running a battery of tests might say it is stable when in fact it might be
but if you do not tune that SoC voltage you are not going to get your best performance out of your Ryzern build.......

o wait here you go


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demoniacstar*
> 
> as i said in my post if you would care to read the entire POST......those pics are from old bio 092 or whatever it wuz when i first got my board.....i know my grammar sucks but the things i type are NOT that hard to follow ....lol...
> 
> bad soc voltage
> 
> 
> good soc
> 
> 
> and i purposely show lower ram clocks and lower cpu clock here to show that its not the clock speed messing with these numbers .......
> l2 and l3 depend on a greatly tuned SoC voltage........
> just slamming the SoC voltage up and thinking hey it is stable .....or even running a battery of tests might say it is stable when in fact it might be
> but if you do not tune that SoC voltage you are not going to get your best performance out of your Ryzern build.......
> 
> o wait here you go


your own admission you stated the pics where prior to aida updating, so why would you post faulty pics to show good soc then in a thread to help people? mind you, i did read your entire post the first time but was irritated that you used pics that contradicted what you were stating. many people come here for help, and photos help a ton. correct photos that easily correspond accordingly.


----------



## Demoniacstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I tried out a test using AIDA64 - I have to say I hate the crap of hiding results because you are using a trial version, and the price of $40.00 seems excessive. Maybe it is worth it but not to me I think. Ends Rant. I used SIV64 5.9 to get the latencies that AIDA hides.
> 
> As a side note SIV64 is deep,lol. The interface is not as intuitive as some utilities, and I need to go through the guide to really learn it, but man, if you are a techie and want to delve into your system, there is nothing I know of that will get you more detailed information.
> 
> Anyway, if I am understanding correctly I should examine:
> 
> 1. "if you have higher then 3.0 latency on l2 cache now you're SoC voltage is not right"
> 
> *My L2 Cache using SIV64 reads 3.7 ns, so this may be 0.7 ns high?*
> 
> 2. "if you have higher then 10.0 on l3 cache your latencies are not right"
> 
> *My L3 Cache using SIV64 reads 7.7 ns, so I think I am looking good there.*
> 
> 3. "also if you l3 cache is not above 400 GB/s you are running a bad SoC voltage and it needs to be tuned"
> 
> *My L3 Cache in AIDA is 415.31 GB/s for Read, 410.84 GB/s for Write, and 480.16 for Copy, so that seems good.*
> 
> So based on these results I should change my SOC volts to get L2 Cache latency lower?


i have not used the test you are using ......and that test is showing different numbers then i get in aida for latencies on l3 so i know they are not going to mach up!...
you can experiment with how and what you test with ......but always use the same test in the same situation and environment...meaning same programs running in background or what not .....
if you have other things open i'd close them ...and always test like that .....and change SoC one click at a time .....just one click higher or lower will affect those scores ...
i have spent many many many days and nights testing everything on this set up ...as well as my 8350.....i dont mean to sound like im the king of overclocking or anything like that
but i do have some credibility with what i am saying here man .....
i am in the number 1 spot in geekbench 4 with in the windows environment as well in geekbench 3 i just placed second out of the 1800x's .....so i know my method of tuning systems is solid....and have taught this method of tuning to many others as well as rankdropper who also got his 8350 and 9590 to some of the uper spots in geekbench and has even beaten me due to his remarkable ability at understanding ram overclocking and choosing the right ram to get


----------



## Demoniacstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> your own admission you stated the pics where prior to aida updating, so why would you post faulty pics to show good soc then in a thread to help people? mind you, i did read your entire post the first time but was irritated that you used pics that contradicted what you were stating. many people come here for help, and photos help a ton. correct photos that easily correspond accordingly.


you can go troll someone else here man ......
get off my ass already dude..........and it does show how l3 and l2 change with SoC.......regardless of the latencies .....
and as you can see in my other pics i just posted......and i did state that id update with new pics from this newer bios......
so go cry over something else already dude
you're starting to piss me off


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demoniacstar*
> 
> you can go troll someone else here man ......
> get off my ass already dude..........and it does show how l3 and l2 change with SoC.......regardless of the latencies .....
> and as you can see in my other pics i just posted......and i did state that id update with new pics from this newer bios......
> so go cry over something else already dude
> you're starting to piss me off


to be honest i still doubt your photos because clock speed is sporadic. cpu clock speed does alter latency. can you post photos utilzing the same clock speed but only change the soc voltage? this way we can get accurate photos showing with no changes to anything else, same exact settings for each run, except soc voltage is different. to show pure soc voltage is altering your latency results.
4.1ghz with XFR on

3.6ghz

as you can see, when my clock speed is lower, latency is also higher. this isn't anything new. i had this with my intel 6850k as well. the higher clock, the increased bandwidth and lower latency of l2 and l3.

also bandwidth and latency can change sporadicly as well if you keep running the tests. i remember on my 6850k getting cache results as low as 75mb a second while the next run 1tb. i've noticed this as well with my ryzen.

mind you my above photos are using stock, default jedec standard ram speed with 0.95v soc, so not low, nor high soc. my latecny is no different at all between 1.0v, 1.13, 1.15, and 0.95v soc. what has changed my cache latency has been cpu clock speed.

edit:
here is 3.6ghz but with 1.15v soc with 2933mhz.

as you can see, the same latency results as 3.6ghz with 2400 / 0.95v soc.
so when it comes to your photos, each one showed different clock speeds and bclk. if you where running them with different clocks your higher latency could have easily come because of the lower clock speed, not the soc. but if its really soc, then please show photos with the same exact clock speeds, everything, except different soc voltages from each one to schow case.

also your orginal ones taken with the out dated aida version, ignoring the latency, for ryzen, your bandwidth differences could have easily stemmed from the random occurance as i mentioned above.


----------



## Demoniacstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I think the bolded text may be a clue for the cold boot issue. Unless the BIOS default ProcODT resistance is close to what is needed, then losing the value upon booting certainly won't help the boot success.


just to clarify this procODT debacle...lol...
when you set procODT it will stay the same always as long as the system accepts the setting you choose .....if it is set to a ohmes the system does not like it will not stay the same ...it will in fact revert back to auto....and yes if you go into bios and set the procODT it does say no settings have changed but believe me if the system accepts and uses the settings it stays there
unless ....you go into bios and start tweaking on the ram settings or cpu settings again ....any other changes after setting procODT will cause it to switch back to auto again....not always .....but sometimes it does.....i have had this happen a lot ....just something we must deal with ....... so if you want a solid set up .....find what works set procODT and leave things be and it will stay as you set it ....
as long as the system accepts whatever you set!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demoniacstar*
> 
> just to clarify this procODT debacle...lol...
> when you set procODT it will stay the same always as long as the system accepts the setting you choose .....if it is set to a ohmes the system does not like it will not stay the same ...it will in fact revert back to auto....and yes if you go into bios and set the procODT it does say no settings have changed but believe me if the system accepts and uses the settings it stays there
> unless ....you go into bios and start tweaking on the ram settings or cpu settings again ....any other changes after setting procODT will cause it to switch back to auto again....not always .....but sometimes it does.....i have had this happen a lot ....just something we must deal with ....... so if you want a solid set up .....find what works set procODT and leave things be and it will stay as you set it ....
> as long as the system accepts whatever you set!


I wonder if changing procODT would affect my cold boot issues of f9>0d then resetting my RAM to 2133. I have my soc back up to 1.15v after it gave me the error today again. I hear 80Ω is a good start for Hynix.


----------



## Demoniacstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> to be honest i still doubt your photos because clock speed is sporadic. cpu clock speed does alter latency. can you post photos utilzing the same clock speed but only change the soc voltage? this way we can get accurate photos showing with no changes to anything else, same exact settings for each run, except soc voltage is different. to show pure soc voltage is altering your latency results.
> 4.1ghz with XFR on
> 
> 3.6ghz
> 
> as you can see, when my clock speed is lower, latency is also higher. this isn't anything new. i had this with my intel 6850k as well. the higher clock, the increased bandwidth and lower latency of l2 and l3.
> 
> also bandwidth and latency can change sporadicly as well if you keep running the tests. i remember on my 6850k getting cache results as low as 75mb a second while the next run 1tb. i've noticed this as well with my ryzen.
> 
> mind you my above photos are using stock, default jedec standard ram speed with 0.95v soc, so not low, nor high soc. my latecny is no different at all between 1.0v, 1.13, 1.15, and 0.95v soc. what has changed my cache latency has been cpu clock speed.
> 
> edit:
> here is 3.6ghz but with 1.15v soc with 2933mhz.
> 
> as you can see, the same latency results as 3.6ghz but with 2400 / 0.95v soc.


as i said man ...go troll someone else .....
and maybe if you stopped being such a fricken i know it all kinda dip $#!% you could learn a thing or too.........
and yeah dude i don't know how to tune a system like this cuz i am only in first place with in windows in geekbench 4 ...but i guess that dont mean jack either .......
and your system is alot stronger then that ......maybe you should slow the down and go read a book cuz you suck at pc tunning dude....and you can not compare tuning a intel pc to a amd pc....two totally different animals dude.....so when you final do ...if ever ...get your system on the same level as mine ...maybe we can talk again ...till you do .....piss off


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demoniacstar*
> 
> as i said man ...go troll someone else .....
> and maybe if you stopped being such a fricken i know it all kinda dip $#!% you could learn a thing or too.........
> and yeah dude i don't know how to tune a system like this cuz i am only in first place with in windows in geekbench 4 ...but i guess that dont mean jack either .......
> and your system is alot stronger then that ......maybe you should slow the down and go read a book cuz you suck at pc tunning dude....and you can not compare tuning a intel pc to a amd pc....two totally different animals dude.....so when you final do ...if ever ...get your system on the same level as mine ...maybe we can talk again ...till you do .....piss off


tune for intel? what are you rambling on about. cache is cache. frequency will alter cache latency.
6850k @ 3.6ghz

6850k @ 3.9ghz

as you can see, just like my above ryzen photos, the higher the clock speed on my former i7 6850k, the lower the latency. the only difference is only on ryzen have i seen bigger reductions in latency at higher clocks. also chip quailitly will play a role in latency as well. i had two 6850ks' and a 6800k and all had different cache latency. they were all similar, but different nevertheless. you can also notice this by looking at other people's aidaresults in the this thread with 1700, 1800, 1800x's. all will be similar, but not exactly the same.


----------



## Demoniacstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I wonder if changing procODT would affect my cold boot issues of f9>0d then resetting my RAM to 2133. I have my soc back up to 1.15v after it gave me the error today again. I hear 80Ω is a good start for Hynix.


it will ......but how ..i don't know.....i only know what works for what i have ....
i would not go over 90 ohms though ....i heard somewhere that going over 80 is unnecessary unless extreme overclocking is going on .....
and we are not doing anything here with our ram that is extreme ...most of us are just trying to get our ram running stable at its advertised xmp levels....
does bios 1107 keep default procODT at 53.3? i do not know this...

i have learned alot about this system in the last few months of testing and tuning
and i know when i do get my ram to 3000 on anything other then 80 ohms i have that same cold boot thing going on where it will do the 2 or 3 shutdowns before she boots....
procodt of 80ohms helped my ram not do this ....i do know i have samsung die's but i do not know which type


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demoniacstar*
> 
> it will ......but how ..i don't know.....i only know what works for what i have ....
> i would not go over 90 ohms though ....i heard somewhere that going over 80 is unnecessary unless extreme overclocking is going on .....
> and we are not doing anything here with our ram that is extreme ...most of us are just trying to get our ram running stable at its advertised xmp levels....
> does bios 1107 keep default procODT at 53.3? i do not know this...
> 
> i have learned alot about this system in the last few months of testing and tuning
> and i know when i do get my ram to 3000 on anything other then 80 ohms i have that same cold boot thing going on where it will do the 2 or 3 shutdowns before she boots....
> procodt of 80ohms helped my ram not do this ....i do know i have samsung die's but i do not know which type


1107 keeps it at 53.3 just like 0081 did.


----------



## Demoniacstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> tune for intel? what are you rambling on about. cache is cache. frequency will alter cache latency.
> 6850k @ 3.6ghz
> 
> 6850k @ 3.9ghz
> 
> as you can see, just like my above ryzen photos, the higher the clock speed on my former i7 6850k, the lower the latency. the only difference is only on ryzen have i seen bigger reductions in latency at higher clocks. also chip quailitly will play a role in latency as well. i had two 6850ks' and a 6800k and all had different cache latency. they were all similar, but different nevertheless. you can also notice this by looking at other people's aidaresults in the this thread with 1700, 1800, 1800x's. all will be similar, but not exactly the same.


dude you need to seriously shut the hell up..........................................................................
go back to your ryzen system and learn it......
you can NOT go from 0.99 to 1.15 and see anything change..well you will but it won't be what you're looking for....
to test SoC voltage you seriously need to do it one click at a time ......
not jumping around like a rabid fool
depending on your ram and how much also depends on the SoC its going to take.....
both your systems scores look like crap dude .....
i know a 8 year old that tunes his pc's better then that
so maybe you should listen up ...quit being the fool here and try something new!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demoniacstar*
> 
> dude you need to seriously shut the hell up..........................................................................
> go back to your ryzen system and learn it......
> you can NOT go from 0.99 to 1.15 and see anything change..well you will but it won't be what you're looking for....
> to test SoC voltage you seriously need to do it one click at a time ......
> not jumping around like a rabid fool
> depending on your ram and how much also depends on the SoC its going to take.....
> both your systems scores look like crap dude .....
> i know a 8 year old that tunes his pc's better then that
> so maybe you should listen up ...quit being the fool here and try something new!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i'm sorry for upsetting you for simply debating your hypothesis of soc voltage altering L cache. you state not to jump around like a rabid fool, but you showcased results with different clock frequncies to show how soc voltage affected latency.... even though clock frequency will alter latency. i showed this clearly myself. all i asked for you to do was one simple request, to keep things consistent, redo your results you posted with the same exact settings across the board but only modifying soc voltage to rule out anything else that could also be effecting those results.

i also did one click at a time. i tried 0.95, 1.0, 1.13, and 1.15 at 2400 and 2933mhz in jumps. nothing altered l cache latency except when i changed clock frequency. as i noted above and showcased with my above photos.

also to take note, the crosshair will auto default soc voltage to 1.15v's for 2933 and above ratios with 1.2v soc the reconmended max. if high soc voltage, especially if 1.0v and higher is considered high, then this is a major issue as asus is defaulting to these "high" soc voltages by default. i'm pretty sure if elmor noticed soc voltage in the 1.x range causing these kind of issues, the crosshair wouldn't be defaulting to 1.15v's. i don't deny high soc can be as unstable as low, as raja pointed that out awhile ago, but considering asus is defaulting 1.15 for 3200, i can only assume it would be at the absolute max reconmended, or above that would cause those issues.

again, i'm not trying to spite you, but rather want better, more accurate, reputable results because if you're hypothesis is correct, then this is an issue for even asus as asus is, what can be considered, defaulting high soc voltages by default on auto.


----------



## Kriant

Looking for help. I am still getting Q-code 24 and black screen upon cold boot.
I've tried flashing multiple bioses. I've tried re-seating ram and cards, I've tried setting everything to default or using manual vcore/vram/vram boot/ vsoc.
When I push reset, the second time the system boots just fine.

Any idea what might be causing this behavior?


----------



## Demoniacstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Looking for help. I am still getting Q-code 24 and black screen upon cold boot.
> I've tried flashing multiple bioses. I've tried re-seating ram and cards, I've tried setting everything to default or using manual vcore/vram/vram boot/ vsoc.
> When I push reset, the second time the system boots just fine.
> 
> Any idea what might be causing this behavior?


ive looked at your system specs......
and the answer to your question is ....
PLL VOLTAGE.......i think because we run two gpu's we need more PLL voltage......
try this ...return everything to stock....go into bios and disable csm ....then raise PLL voltage to 1.9
if it boots you can then lower it till it dont .....
i have to use 1.98 Pll voltage i do not know why ....
i suspect it is because im running two gpu's
ive never tried with one ....lol...cept the box build but even then i only installed a old 6870.....
on air do not raise PLL voltage over 2.4 volts......
id not go over 1.99 even at 1.99 the board does 2.01 something .....but i am running fine like this .....


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Anyone up for trying BIOS 1107? Same deal as 1106 except it should work as intended. I tested it and voltages adjustments are OK, 2x8GB B-die works at 3200 CL14 with 3200 DRAM Ratio, 4x8GB works at 3200 CL14 with 2666 DRAM Ratio.
> I've checked with Gskill and according to them it happens on other vendors DRAM and MB as well, seems to be a complete software fail with everyone refusing to use the same mutex. I'll try to push harder for it internally, just have to prove it somehow first.


Hello,

I tested Bios 1107 from 1002 and results are very good.

My setup:
- R71800X
- CH6
- Noctua NH-S12 AM4 with two fans NF-12.
- Fan1: Noctua 4 pin pwm, fan2: Noctua 3 pin on 4, fan3: Noctua 92mm pwm.
- SSD M2 Samsung Evo 960 (with W10)
- SSD 840 (with Ubuntu).
- Memory Corsair: CMK32GX4M2B3000C15R (Hynix).
- PSU Corsair HX-850.
- Others HD and components.

The install was easy from USB flashback (before I turn off and clear CMOS).

My last config (optimized for more highest DDRAM velocity) is:

Target-> CPU : 3704 Mhz (...up to 3800 as highest and stable in my setup)
Target-> Memory: 2998 Mhz
BCLK Frequency : 102.2
CPU Core ratio : 36.25 (or Auto for more OC)
Mem. frequency : DDR4-2997
CPU Core Voltaje Override: 1.3750
VDDSOC Voltaje Override : 1.1
DRAM Voltaje & Vboot DRAM : 1.35
1.8v PLL Voltaje : 1.72 (it let me good temperature control, but less CPU speed)
Others in windows-> Energy options: Ryzen balanced.
Ambient Tª =25ºC

*Problems:*
- High Bios Tª (66ºC idle) to 87ºC at full with high PLL voltajes > 1.8 or CPU speed > 3800 with error o reset.
- When I turn on my PC, bios stop,start,stop again, after go to windows correctly (is it cool boot?)
- Fan2 don´t detect in FanExpert4, so I setup manually in AI suite 3 (Already happened before with 1002, I think it is a FanExpert4 bug (but at first it worked, I don´t know why).

Other problem: last version of RealBench give me error on run, but 2.43 works fine. Any idea why?

Anyway, good job.









PD1: other error is code in motherboards : 24 (prepost), 44 (post) and OC (reserved for future errors).
PD2: error id 35 Kernel-Processor-Power (Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Processor-Power) in W10's events:
Does anyone know how to fix this event error?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Looking for help. I am still getting Q-code 24 and black screen upon cold boot.
> I've tried flashing multiple bioses. I've tried re-seating ram and cards, I've tried setting everything to default or using manual vcore/vram/vram boot/ vsoc.
> When I push reset, the second time the system boots just fine.
> 
> Any idea what might be causing this behavior?


24 is normal so is 40. I had the same reset issue, your ram is the issue its failing its initial training. Its not a pll issue and changing pll may also mess with your tctl temps.

Try bios 1107 if it still needs a reset to boot then up soc slightly. Its a ram issue for sure.


----------



## LBManiac

Anyone had Q-code 0C ? I'm on latest bios and just glanced at it as I do from time to time and its the first time I've seen it. Google tells me its a reserved code for future errors.

Not having any problems with my rig, it runs stable all the time, just an unusual code to see.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBManiac*
> 
> Anyone had Q-code 0C ? I'm on latest bios and just glanced at it as I do from time to time and its the first time I've seen it. Google tells me its a reserved code for future errors.
> 
> Not having any problems with my rig, it runs stable all the time, just an unusual code to see.


If you pay attention to every code youll see em all. Its normal. I see 55 22 26 27 f9 0d 14 15 etc etc. Unless it gets stuck on 0d then youre fine.


----------



## LBManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> If you pay attention to every code youll see em all. Its normal. I see 55 22 26 27 f9 0d 14 15 etc etc. Unless it gets stuck on 0d then youre fine.


This code isn't during boot though, its sitting at 0C currently with up-time 1 day 15 hours. I'm used to seeing it as 24 all the time.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBManiac*
> 
> This code isn't during boot though, its sitting at 0C currently with up-time 1 day 15 hours. I'm used to seeing it as 24 all the time.


Might be normal with such a long up time. Ive seen it go from 24 to 40 randomly. Could be a stability issue but i doubt it. On my z97 0d was a boot error. Don't think i've seen 0d while running. If its fine i wouldnt worry.


----------



## LBManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Might be normal with such a long up time. Ive seen it go from 24 to 40 randomly. Could be a stability issue but i doubt it. On my z97 0d was a boot error. Don't think i've seen 0d while running. If its fine i wouldnt worry.


Just read the first post again as I seen elmor had updated it. Q codes are listed in the extreme overclock guide and 0C is there

0C: Displays at runtime when CPU enters "OC Mode"

I have a feeling 0C may mean Overclock









Not sure the reason for it as I am using the same P-State overclock, 3.75ghz at 1.2v on 1700 and processor is clocking up and down as needed. I though "OC" mode was a locked higher freq and voltage.

May be something to do with the ZenStates program as thats my latest addition. This is actually quite a short uptime for me. When I did last reboot I think it was 15 days. Its on 24/7 mostly with the odd restart to flush it out lol


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBManiac*
> 
> Just read the first post again as I seen elmor had updated it. Q codes are listed in the extreme overclock guide and 0C is there
> 
> 0C: Displays at runtime when CPU enters "OC Mode"
> 
> I have a feeling 0C may mean Overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure the reason for it as I am using the same P-State overclock, 3.75ghz at 1.2v on 1700 and processor is clocking up and down as needed. I though "OC" mode was a locked higher freq and voltage.
> 
> May be something to do with the ZenStates program as thats my latest addition. This is actually quite a short uptime for me. When I did last reboot I think it was 15 days. Its on 24/7 mostly with the odd restart to flush it out lol


Ok im half blind not sure why i saw 0d. Yea 0c sounds perfectly fine. I've never seen it on my end but yea you're good. Might be the new bios. Not sure why i was thinking 0d.


----------



## Heatshiver

I have two quick questions:

1) Is BIOS 0083 is the temp offset issue already meant to be fixed? Or did I still need to adjust the BIOS settings to make it proper? It seems like my CPU temps are a bit high...

2) Is it worth me flashing to BIOS 1007 from 0083 (I just spent the weekend tweaking my settings for best performance)?

Thanks!


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> 24 is normal so is 40. I had the same reset issue, your ram is the issue its failing its initial training. Its not a pll issue and changing pll may also mess with your tctl temps.
> 
> Try bios 1107 if it still needs a reset to boot then up soc slightly. Its a ram issue for sure.


PLL didn't work as you've predicted. 1107 also didn't fix the issue, will try pushing SOC.

Hopefully it's not because of that one instance where SOC was running at 1.4v after bios flash and now it's busting out on cold boot.


----------



## CeltPC

Well, I decided to take a Test and Guinness hiatus to actually see what might happen regarding the whole SOC value and Latency debate. Unfortunate it got ugly in his postings, but whatever, I went for some data. Unless someone actually wants to sift through the 12 screen snips, I will only post the results. Here is what I did:

1. Keep ALL settings identical with the exception of changing SOC values.
2. Reboot, test in AIDA, do a snip of results, close AIDA.
3. Test in SIV64, do a snip of results, close SIV64
4. Reboot, rinse, and repeat for each SOC value.

Here is the result:



So what does that mean? It means I need another Guinness!

OK, the assertion was that I should look at the following and my original response using 1.1 for my SOC volts was:

1. "if you have higher then 3.0 latency on l2 cache now you're SoC voltage is not right"

*My L2 Cache using SIV64 reads 3.7 ns, so this may be 0.7 ns high?*

2. "if you have higher then 10.0 on l3 cache your latencies are not right"

*My L3 Cache using SIV64 reads 7.7 ns, so I think I am looking good there.*

3. "also if you l3 cache is not above 400 GB/s you are running a bad SoC voltage and it needs to be tuned"

*My L3 Cache in AIDA is 415.31 GB/s for Read, 410.84 GB/s for Write, and 480.16 for Copy, so that seems good.*

So based on these results I should change my SOC volts to get L2 Cache latency lower?

Then a debate blossomed regarding his premise that SOC volts should be tuned for Cache latencies - with that challenged by others asserting that CPU frequency changed these latencies, not SOC Volts. That did not make the individual happy.

My conclusions are:

1. His theory that an L2 Cache latency higher than 3.0 ns means I need to tune my SOC volts to reduce it. *FAIL - No matter what the SOC volts, my L2 Cache latency never changed, nada, none at all.*
(Caveat, I had to test this value using SIV64, while he uses AIDA. The methodology variance could be significant, but I should have seen at least SOME change.)

2. His theory that "if you have higher then 10.0 on l3 cache your latencies are not right". *UNDETERMINED - I have no idea since all my results were below 10 ns.*

3. His theory that "also if you l3 cache is not above 400 GB/s you are running a bad SoC voltage and it needs to be tuned" *PASSED - SOC values really did have an effect. Though four out of six voltages had results above 400 GB/s, 1.11V saw the write and copy fall off significantly. 1.15V on the other hand really had odd results in AIDA, low on Read and completely wacky on Write and Copy.*

So I started this with a SOC value of 1.1 volts. Did I see a reason to change it? Happily and coincidentally, no. PHEW!










Lastly, it really was regrettable that the tenor in this debate turned ugly on one side. That guy may have knowledge, but the demeanor is not for this place. This is a great forum, and a superb thread - thanks to the high caliber of the participants.

And a +Rep to orlfman! Both for the good information, and for your considerable restraint in not throwing mud back. A measure of character IMOP.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Well, I decided to take a Test and Guiness hiatus to actually see might happen regarding the whole SOC value and Latency debate. Unfortunate it got ugly in his postings, but whatever, I went for some data. Unless someone actually wants to sift through the 12 screen snips, I will only post the results. Here is what I did:
> 
> 1. Keep ALL settings identical with the exception of changing SOC values.
> 2. Reboot, test in AIDA, do a snip of results, close AIDA.
> 3. Test in SIV64, do a snip of results, close SIV64
> 4. Reboot, rinse, and repeat for each SOC value.
> 
> Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> So what does that mean? It means I need another Guiness!
> 
> OK, the assertion was that I should look at the following and my original response using 1.1 for my SOC volts was:
> 
> 1. "if you have higher then 3.0 latency on l2 cache now you're SoC voltage is not right"
> 
> *My L2 Cache using SIV64 reads 3.7 ns, so this may be 0.7 ns high?*
> 
> 2. "if you have higher then 10.0 on l3 cache your latencies are not right"
> 
> *My L3 Cache using SIV64 reads 7.7 ns, so I think I am looking good there.*
> 
> 3. "also if you l3 cache is not above 400 GB/s you are running a bad SoC voltage and it needs to be tuned"
> 
> *My L3 Cache in AIDA is 415.31 GB/s for Read, 410.84 GB/s for Write, and 480.16 for Copy, so that seems good.*
> 
> So based on these results I should change my SOC volts to get L2 Cache latency lower?
> 
> Then a debate blossomed regarding his premise that SOC volts should be tuned for Cache latencies - with that challenged by others asserting that CPU frequency changed these latencies, not SOC Volts. That did not make the individual happy.
> 
> My conclusions are:
> 
> 1. His theory that an L2 Cache latency higher than 3.0 ns means I need to tune my SOC volts to reduce it. *FAIL - No matter what the SOC volts, my L2 Cache latency never changed, nada, none at all.*
> (Caveat, I had to test this value using SIV64, while he uses AIDA. The methodology variance could be significant, but I should have seen at least SOME change.)
> 
> 2. His theory that "if you have higher then 10.0 on l3 cache your latencies are not right". *UNDETERMINED - I have no idea since all my results were below 10 ns.*
> 
> 3. His theory that "also if you l3 cache is not above 400 GB/s you are running a bad SoC voltage and it needs to be tuned" *PASSED - SOC values really did have an effect. Though four out of six voltages had results above 400 GB/s, 1.11V saw the write and copy fall off significantly. 1.15V on the other hand really had odd results in AIDA, low on Read and completely wacky on Write and Copy.*
> 
> So I started this with a SOC value of 1.1 volts. Did I see a reason to change it? Happily and coincidentally, no. PHEW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, it really was regrettable that the tenor in this debate turned ugly on one side. That guy may have knowledge, but the demeanor is not for this place. This is a great forum, and a superb thread - thanks to the high caliber of the participants.
> 
> And a +Rep to orlfman! Both for the good information, and for your considerable restraint in not throwing mud back. A measure of character IMOP.


Great stuff. +Rep.

You ever manage to get 4.0GHz out of your beast?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Great stuff. +Rep.
> 
> You ever manage to get 4.0GHz out of your beast?


HAHA, no, I'm afraid I got side tracked, and now I am all tested out for the day. As Scarlett said, "After all, tomorrow is another day!"


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> HAHA, no, I'm afraid I got side tracked, and now I am all tested out for the day. As Scarlett said, "After all, tomorrow is another day!"


Whelp, glad you ran your test for us though, you really didn't have to. It became clear, the poster had no evidence for their claims. I was highly skeptical, since I had seen no real difference in any SOC voltage on my latencies when I had been checking for stability. Since every time I tune a frequency on my system, I check scores in Cinebench15 and AIDA64 Cache Benchmark, then proceed to stability test.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> PLL didn't work as you've predicted. 1107 also didn't fix the issue, will try pushing SOC.
> 
> _Hopefully it's not because of that one instance where SOC was running at 1.4v after bios flash and now it's busting out on cold boot._


Yikes that is a pretty good overvolt, hope that is not the problem too. This board seems to tolerate a lot, I have not really heard of actual failures except for that early bios deficiency problem.


----------



## hotstocks

I am having great results with 1007 bios. My question is when going for higher memory, I want to get the fastest infinity fabric for games. So is say 3600 mhz with a lower BCLK and higher strap faster or slower than the same 3600 mhz with a higher bclk and lower strap? Which is more important for infinity fabric the higher BCLK or it doesn't matter, only ram speed primarily then latency?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I am having great results with 1007 bios. My question is when going for higher memory, I want to get the fastest infinity fabric for games. So is say 3600 mhz with a lower BCLK and higher strap faster or slower than the same 3600 mhz with a higher bclk and lower strap? Which is more important for infinity fabric the higher BCLK or it doesn't matter, only ram speed primarily then latency?


Not Gospel, but in the testing I have read in regard to Ryzen FPS with games, the most important factors were in descending order:

1. CPU Frequency

2. Memory Frequency

3. Memory Timings

I have not seen any comments that it matters how you get there. Get all of these optimized for your rig and you should be Golden. Needless to say the graphics card is the elephant in the room. Regardless of what flavor your card is, tuning / overclocking it will net you as much or more in FPS gains as anything else.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Not Gospel, but in the testing I have read in regard to Ryzen FPS with games, the most important factors were in descending order:
> 
> 1. CPU Frequency
> 
> 2. Memory Frequency
> 
> 3. Memory Timings
> 
> I have not seen any comments that it matters how you get there.


For games it is actually

1. mem freq
2. cpu freq
3. mem timings

See here:





tl;tw The 1700 at stock freq with faster memory is beating 1800x at higher freq with slower memory.


----------



## bluej511

Update: Woke up and turned my pc on, back to f9 and immediate boot loop. Guessing it has to do with memory since it's the only thing that resets. Going back to 2933 an 1.0v of soc and it also dropped my cpu package power from 29w to 23w (still a couple watts more then before so the issue was down to soc).

Shame it's not sticking to 3200mhz, may try tweaking prodct but not sure it may help with cold boot. For now im gonna stick with what works and see if it happens again. It if does then its down to the BIOS as nothing else has changed.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> For games it is actually
> 
> 1. mem freq
> 2. cpu freq
> 3. mem timings
> 
> See here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tl;tw The 1700 at stock freq with faster memory is beating 1800x at higher freq with slower memory.


I think you may have misinterpreted his point, which was to compare a 1800x with down clocked memory (2133) to a 1700 with 3200 memory. Overall he is trying to say that going with a 1700 and faster memory is smarter than an 1800x, since they overclock to similar levels anyway.

There are tons of articles and vids on the topic out there, here are a just a few examples looking more directly at memory speeds with Ryzen and gaming, and impacts of CPU overclocking:

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Ryzen_Memory_Analysis/

They tested across 17 games, and found that going from 2133 CL14 to 3200 CL14 netted a 5.5% gain at 1080p, a 3.3% gain at 1440p, and a 0.8% gain at 4k.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_ryzen_7_memory_and_tweaking_analysis_review,10.html

Here the differences are set out a bit nicer between gains from CPU Frequency and gains from memory frequency in gaming

http://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/2865-ryzen-revisit-ram-overclock-windows-update-efi-updates.

These guys are hard core and this article and video is good because they look at impact on gaming with 3466 memory frequency.

The bottom line seems to be CPU frequency accounts for the largest gains overall, with memory frequency following up, and timings have a positive impact, but third place. The big picture is that by combining CPU and memory overclocking, you can achieve really significant gains at lower resolutions (not GPU bound scenarios). Maybe 25%-35% in some cases.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I think you may have misinterpreted his point, which was to compare a 1800x with down clocked memory (2133) to a 1700 with 3200 memory. Overall he is trying to say that going with a 1700 and faster memory is smarter than an 1800x, since they overclock to similar levels anyway..


Not that's not it, it was a 1700 at stock (3.0GHz) against a 1800x (3.6GHz) pared with 3200MHz memory and 2133MHz respectively and that was the result:










Most modern games favor memory bandwidth over CPU clock speed, obviously the combination of both is the best option. And the results change from games to game, some favor mem b/w more than others.


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Well, I decided to take a Test and Guinness hiatus to actually see what might happen regarding the whole SOC value and Latency debate. Unfortunate it got ugly in his postings, but whatever, I went for some data. Unless someone actually wants to sift through the 12 screen snips, I will only post the results. Here is what I did:
> 
> 1. Keep ALL settings identical with the exception of changing SOC values.
> 2. Reboot, test in AIDA, do a snip of results, close AIDA.
> 3. Test in SIV64, do a snip of results, close SIV64
> 4. Reboot, rinse, and repeat for each SOC value.


I think that the person that claims this theory did mean that : "if your SoC voltage is too low your latency will be different than when it is at a value that will be sufficient for the memory controller to work at its best."

And so your tests are not ok, if the first voltage of your test is sufficient for the memory controller to work correctly.
You should start with a too low value. Or a very high memory speed to be sure the SoC will be undervolted.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Not that's not it, it was a 1700 at stock (3.0GHz) against a 1800x (3.6GHz) pared with 3200MHz memory and 2133MHz respectively and that was the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most modern games favor memory bandwidth over CPU clock speed, obviously the combination of both is the best option. And the results change from games to game, some favor mem b/w more than others.


Then lets compare it with faster memory as well, then obviously the 1800x is a better buy haha. I've yet to see many people stuck at 2133 though, so that's not quite realistic as well. He should do a video of 1800x 2133 against 3200 and beyond.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Then lets compare it with faster memory as well, then obviously the 1800x is a better buy haha. I've yet to see many people stuck at 2133 though, so that's not quite realistic as well. He should do a video of 1800x 2133 against 3200 and beyond.


The point is that Ryzen scales with memory speed more than clock speed in modern games. Not that you should buy a 1800x or a 1700 or anything. I think it's obvious that the 1700 is a better buy if you are planning on overclocking, as is the 1800x if you plan to stay at stock clocks.


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> The point is that Ryzen scales with memory speed more than clock speed in modern games. Not that you should buy a 1800x or a 1700 or anything. I think it's obvious that the 1700 is a better buy if you are planning on overclocking, as is the 1800x if you plan to stay at stock clocks.


You can still have a bad 1700 and clock low.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> The point is that Ryzen scales with memory speed more than clock speed in modern games. Not that you should buy a 1800x or a 1700 or anything. I think it's obvious that the 1700 is a better buy if you are planning on overclocking, as is the 1800x if you plan to stay at stock clocks.


Yea except you're about a month late with that fact lol. We've figured this out AGES ago. Even going past 3200mhz nets an even bigger gain, it's just a shame as of right now it can only be done with bclk. A few people are hitting 3600mhz no problem. Would be nice to see benchmarks from 3200 to 3600 instead of synthetic bs.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea except you're about a month late with that fact lol.












Read what I've posted in the previous page.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Btw, I updated the OP with current issues/solution/status. Let me know if you feel something is missing. Please note that I can't add every detail, let's stick to essential knowledge for users new to this thread.


May I ask/suggest CPB: [Disabled] on Extreme Tweaker page be recommended for anyone OC'ing PState via UEFI be added in the relevant paragraph







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Wow, getting way up there. How much does the video card influence the cinebench score?


Cheers







. The OpenGL test uses GPU IIRC. That was just CPU sub







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Had another f9>8 error and boot loop, once it restarts memory is down to 2133 in the BIOS but still shows up as 3200 in the strap haha. Loading profile back up makes it stick, gonna try going from 1.10v soc to 1.15 and hope it goes away. If it happens again its back down to 2933.


Increase Fail_CNT from 1 to perhaps 3, this may help settings apply on a F9 q-code boot, this will make rig do 3x post when F9 happen and try to apply your settings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibeat117*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not much of improvement
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Aida bias enabled with slight improvement


You have just repeated what you posted on post 12770 and seem to have missed my post here. IF you do not check scaling of bench based on CPU clock speeds then you will not know if PB CB15 is valuable or not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I think the bolded text may be a clue for the cold boot issue. Unless the BIOS default ProcODT resistance is close to what is needed, then losing the value upon booting certainly won't help the boot success.


Prior to AMD code detecting error with memory training it would have used the ProcODT saved on previous boot, when the training failed it resets to [Auto].


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read what I've posted in the previous page.


Yes i saw, memory speeds matter more. We knew this from the get go, i even have GAMING benchmarks from a month ago proving so. I even tested rise of the tomb raider which went DOWN in performance the higher the ram speed (which gives any benchmark and anyone who uses it as a benchmark null and void). Its a very VERY spotty benchmark and not even remotely accurate in terms of repetition.

Here you go.

i5 4690k/r7 1700x/r7 1700x 3.8ghz, 2933mhz(hp)/balanced / 3200 hp

Rise of the Tomb Raider (DX12)

Mountain Peak
Min 47.58 / 45.76 / 48.81 / 46.20 / 49.28
Avg 84.44 / 68.61 / 84.60 / 82.99 / 83.64
Max 126.17 / 119.18 / 138.08 / 145.87 / 141.07

Syria
Min 18.75 / 37.06 / 35.25 / 32.07 / 30.46
Avg 64.71 / 71.00 / 64.55 / 64.98 / 64.00
Max 77.93 / 97.79 / 82.97 / 91.23 / 85.19

Geothermal Valley
Min 34.96 / 30.33 / 41.99 / 42.41 / 41.68
Avg 58.27 / 63.29 / 58.64 / 58.79 / 58.03
Max 79.48 / 79.69 / 73.78 / 74.90 / 73.29

Overall 69.38 / 67.43 / 69.54 / 69.14 / 68.81

Grid Autosport
Min 86.98 / 69.90 / 82.35 / 82.733 / 87.43
Avg 111.84 / 95.30 / 107.15 / 107.68 / 111.19
Max 156.24 / 132.85 / 139.34 / 142.75 / 144.63

So yea i do know what I'm saying I was one of the first to post benchmarks for ryzen and gaming compared to devils canyon. Far Cry Primal saw like no improvement except in min rate (important so its a good improvement). Grid Autosport (old game probably only uses a couple cores) saw a HUGE improvement with an OC and memory at 2933, more of a boost then it saw going from 2933 to 3200.

You STILL need a good high speed IPC for gaming, this is why the 7700k destroys the r7 ryzen in gaming even with the same memory speeds. Ryzen is getting better in that regard but you still need an OC for it to work even better, same way you do with the i5s. Saying memory matters more isn't entirely true. You really do need both.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> May I ask/suggest CPB: [Disabled] on Extreme Tweaker page be recommended for anyone OC'ing PState via UEFI be added in the relevant paragraph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The OpenGL test uses GPU IIRC. That was just CPU sub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Increase Fail_CNT from 1 to perhaps 3, this may help settings apply on a F9 q-code boot, this will make rig do 3x post when F9 happen and try to apply your settings.
> You have just repeated what you posted on post 12770 and seem to have missed my post here. IF you do not check scaling of bench based on CPU clock speeds then you will not know if PB CB15 is valuable or not.
> Prior to AMD code detecting error with memory training it would have used the ProcODT saved on previous boot, when the training failed it resets to [Auto].


Yea will do gup, id rather not have it f9 to begin with, at 2933 1.0v soc it hasn't done it once so thats a stable one for me, i haven't try prodct yet not sure if it would help at all with cold boot or not but just the faster POST was a worthy upgrade to 1107. Id love to try 0003 and reflash the EC but only if its guaranteed to work otherwise it's pointless.


----------



## dorinaem

1700X
C6H
Corsair 3000 CL15 (Hynx)
H110iGT for cooling

I was using for a while 1002 with 1.37 for core, 1.112 for soc and 1.35 for ram.

Ram was working flawlessly at 2933 with 16-16-16-39. CPU - 3.9 (39X). Temps - 38 - 42 idle and up to 67ish under prime 95.

Since I changed to 1107, I was able to keep my soc at 0.9,core at 1.3625 for the same 3.9 speed and my rams still running at 2933. Difference would be the timings 16-17-17-35 (official XMP profile is 15-17-17-35).

Being able to pump less voltage in soc and core my temps went down to 32-36 for idle and 60ish for prime 95. While gaming (Guild Wars 2 - cpu lover game) I'm hovering around 55ish).

System passed a night of prime 95 (7h) without any issue.

With that said, I'm pretty happy with 1107 which seems to be a nice step ahead of 1002.


----------



## gupsterg

@bluej511

Yeah I'd rather not be using fail_CNT count of 3. As basically it's doing automatically what your doing on a failed boot, ie manually reapplying settings of bios







. And I'd like to have setup set, so it work all the times as it should with 1x clean post. But again immaturity of FW IMO is the issue.

I'm going to SOC 1.0V now. Just to satisfy I did all I could. Will be interesting how 3rd CPU is.

I can also nail boots into OS of 134BCLK. But the damn RAM I can't get past ~3225MHz, doesn't matter if I use lower straps or higher. I tried even steps of 0.2MHz increases of BCLK







. Tried also CPU stock without PB/XFR active, so 3GHz in my case. Gave CPU offset of +162mV as well at 3GHz. I also tried various other RAM speeds, thinking perhaps my CPU has "memory hole" like Elmor's guide. I tried 3300MHz, 3400MHz, 3500MHz and some in between frequencies.

It's just amazing the difference "we" all see, but again platform immaturity. 2400MHz in the past even with power removed from PC is not an issue. 2933MHz again not an issue with PSU active and shutdowns/reboots. Only 3200MHz is issue for me.

I don't doubt the mobo or the RAM, I just reckon FW. I was just viewing Woomack's thread on OCF yesterday, just seems like Samsung B die cruised on Intel.


----------



## Maxcielle

anyone had success getting RAID to work on 1107?

busting my mind here.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> Yeah I'd rather not be using fail_CNT count of 3. As basically it's doing automatically what your doing on a failed boot, ie manually reapplying settings of bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And I'd like to have setup set, so it work all the times as it should with 1x clean post. But again immaturity of FW IMO is the issue.
> 
> I'm going to SOC 1.0V now. Just to satisfy I did all I could. Will be interesting how 3rd CPU is.
> 
> I can also nail boots into OS of 134BCLK. But the damn RAM I can't get past ~3225MHz, doesn't matter if I use lower straps or higher. I tried even steps of 0.2MHz increases of BCLK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Tried also CPU stock without PB/XFR active, so 3GHz in my case. Gave CPU offset of +162mV as well at 3GHz. I also tried various other RAM speeds, thinking perhaps my CPU has "memory hole" like Elmor's guide. I tried 3300MHz, 3400MHz, 3500MHz and some in between frequencies.
> 
> It's just amazing the difference "we" all see, but again platform immaturity. 2400MHz in the past even with power removed from PC is not an issue. 2933MHz again not an issue with PSU active and shutdowns/reboots. Only 3200MHz is issue for me.
> 
> I don't doubt the mobo or the RAM, I just reckon FW. I was just viewing Woomack's thread on OCF yesterday, just seems like Samsung B die cruised on Intel.


Yea i really wish my 3200mhz setting would stick but alas it isn't so. Soc made no difference up to 1.15 so ill leave it at 1v and keep it at 2933 for now. When i feel like playing again i will tinker with prodct, unfortunately its not repeatable every shutdown which is a PITA.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorinaem*
> 
> 1700X
> C6H
> Corsair 3000 CL15 (Hynx)
> H110iGT for cooling
> 
> I was using for a while 1002 with 1.37 for core, 1.112 for soc and 1.35 for ram.
> 
> Ram was working flawlessly at 2933 with 16-16-16-39. CPU - 3.9 (39X). Temps - 38 - 42 idle and up to 67ish under prime 95.
> 
> Since I changed to 1107, I was able to keep my soc at 0.9,core at 1.3625 for the same 3.9 speed and my rams still running at 2933. Difference would be the timings 16-17-17-35 (official XMP profile is 15-17-17-35).
> 
> Being able to pump less voltage in soc and core my temps went down to 32-36 for idle and 60ish for prime 95. While gaming (Guild Wars 2 - cpu lover game) I'm hovering around 55ish).
> 
> System passed a night of prime 95 (7h) without any issue.
> 
> With that said, I'm pretty happy with 1107 which seems to be a nice step ahead of 1002.


Really sounds like you are getting that baby tuned in, congrats


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorinaem*
> 
> 1700X
> C6H
> Corsair 3000 CL15 (Hynx)
> H110iGT for cooling
> 
> I was using for a while 1002 with 1.37 for core, 1.112 for soc and 1.35 for ram.
> 
> Ram was working flawlessly at 2933 with 16-16-16-39. CPU - 3.9 (39X). Temps - 38 - 42 idle and up to 67ish under prime 95.
> 
> Since I changed to 1107, I was able to keep my soc at 0.9,core at 1.3625 for the same 3.9 speed and my rams still running at 2933. Difference would be the timings 16-17-17-35 (official XMP profile is 15-17-17-35).
> 
> Being able to pump less voltage in soc and core my temps went down to 32-36 for idle and 60ish for prime 95. While gaming (Guild Wars 2 - cpu lover game) I'm hovering around 55ish).
> 
> System passed a night of prime 95 (7h) without any issue.
> 
> With that said, I'm pretty happy with 1107 which seems to be a nice step ahead of 1002.


I think the biggest difference is the POST/BOOT times, its definitely a good decrease between 1002 and 1107, same jump i made.


----------



## Decoman

Do Ryzen motherboard have 2x 'dual channel', or 'quad channel' memory with four slots for the memory sticks? And is there an increased bandwidth with four sticks over two?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea i really wish my 3200mhz setting would stick but alas it isn't so. Soc made no difference up to 1.15 so ill leave it at 1v and keep it at 2933 for now. When i feel like playing again i will tinker with prodct, unfortunately its not repeatable every shutdown which is a PITA.


I reckon May update may nail it for you mate. From your shares FW improvement is getting you better 3200MHz compatibility, even if not fully ironed out yet for you.


----------



## Heimdallr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> Do Ryzen motherboard have 2x 'dual channel', or 'quad channel' memory with four slots for the memory sticks? And is there an increased bandwidth with four sticks over two?


it's dual channel


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Dont feed the troll. If i took his advice my pc wouldn't boot. 1.2v soc has negative effects on my rig f9 error. Every chip is different and soc affects each chip differently.
> 
> Cant tune an f1 ecu and expect it to work on another f1 car. Its all cpu specific.


If telling someone to change SOC voltage based on AIDA benchmarks, you're leading them up the garden path. Like you suggest, one should adjust this value to obtain stability at the OS and POST level


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea i really wish my 3200mhz setting would stick but alas it isn't so. Soc made no difference up to 1.15 so ill leave it at 1v and keep it at 2933 for now. When i feel like playing again i will tinker with prodct, unfortunately its not repeatable every shutdown which is a PITA.


What is your ambient temperature when it fails the 3200 strap? Before bios 1107 if my ambient temperature was below 21C I would always have to reset my strap. This was a repeatable trend for me. I've only had one morning where my home was below 21C since the 1107 update, so I don't have total confidence yet, but am optimistic so far.


----------



## Decoman

@Heimdallr

So, if it is dual channel, then I guess there is not more bandwidth. I guess that is why four sticks of ram is said to be more stressful for the cpu.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *red-ray*
> 
> ASUS failing to use the locks in their software had been an issue for many years and I feel the odd few posts about this in a thread with over 1200 posts is all to easy for ASUS to ignore.
> 
> I feel there need to be a new thread just to address ASUS failing to use the locks as this is an issue for all ASUS motherboards not just the CH6. In which section should such a thread be created?
> 
> I posted http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/9320#post_25193905 about locking some time ago as the RVE has all the same issues.
> 
> I gather the ASUS view is that *there is no issue when using the ASUS software and that all issues are caused by third parties* which is rather alarming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> ASUS need to explain why AIDA64 + CPUZ + HWiNFO + SIV can all happily be used at the same time, but as soon as ASUS software is also used there are issues and why the issue with other than the ASUS software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The latest SIV V5.19 is rather better at reporting which programs are using the locks.


Does the GSkill software behave badly too? Or is it just AURA? Reason I ask is because the GSkill software looks almost identical. looks like it has been licenced from ASUS which is unfortunate if Aura is the root of all SMBus evil..........


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> If you do start such a thread, please include in it the link that appeared somewhere in this morass of 12k+ posts to a group writing Linux and Windows code to provide RGB control without depending on the mutex-free G.Skill and Asus software. Some of us may eventually need want it.


You mean this..?

http://github.com/CalcProgrammer1/KeyboardVisualizer/issues/85

Seems not to have been updated in a while.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> Do Ryzen motherboard have 2x 'dual channel', or 'quad channel' memory with four slots for the memory sticks? And is there an increased bandwidth with four sticks over two?


The memory controller is on the CPU itself, and has very little to do with the motherboard, other than providing the physical connections(with the required BIOS controls). So, dual-channel. No advantage to having four sticks of RAM, except that you can find 1T memory and still get to 32GB of RAM(16GB per stick is limited to 2T for the moment).


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> You mean this..?
> http://github.com/CalcProgrammer1/KeyboardVisualizer/issues/85
> 
> Seems not to have been updated in a while.


Eh?

It was updated only 8 hours ago.

EDIT: Oh you mean the ASUS Aura issue?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> The memory controller is on the CPU itself, and has very little to do with the motherboard, other than providing the physical connections(with the required BIOS controls). So, dual-channel. No advantage to having four sticks of RAM, except that you can find 1T memory and still get to 32GB of RAM(16GB per stick is limited to 2T for the moment).


Hello

16GB density modules are 1T capable as well.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read what I've posted in the previous page.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i saw, memory speeds matter more. We knew this from the get go, i even have GAMING benchmarks from a month ago proving so. I even tested rise of the tomb raider which went DOWN in performance the higher the ram speed (which gives any benchmark and anyone who uses it as a benchmark null and void). Its a very VERY spotty benchmark and not even remotely accurate in terms of repetition.
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> i5 4690k/r7 1700x/r7 1700x 3.8ghz, 2933mhz(hp)/balanced / 3200 hp
> 
> Rise of the Tomb Raider (DX12)
> 
> Mountain Peak
> Min 47.58 / 45.76 / 48.81 / 46.20 / 49.28
> Avg 84.44 / 68.61 / 84.60 / 82.99 / 83.64
> Max 126.17 / 119.18 / 138.08 / 145.87 / 141.07
> 
> Syria
> Min 18.75 / 37.06 / 35.25 / 32.07 / 30.46
> Avg 64.71 / 71.00 / 64.55 / 64.98 / 64.00
> Max 77.93 / 97.79 / 82.97 / 91.23 / 85.19
> 
> Geothermal Valley
> Min 34.96 / 30.33 / 41.99 / 42.41 / 41.68
> Avg 58.27 / 63.29 / 58.64 / 58.79 / 58.03
> Max 79.48 / 79.69 / 73.78 / 74.90 / 73.29
> 
> Overall 69.38 / 67.43 / 69.54 / 69.14 / 68.81
> 
> Grid Autosport
> Min 86.98 / 69.90 / 82.35 / 82.733 / 87.43
> Avg 111.84 / 95.30 / 107.15 / 107.68 / 111.19
> Max 156.24 / 132.85 / 139.34 / 142.75 / 144.63
> 
> So yea i do know what I'm saying I was one of the first to post benchmarks for ryzen and gaming compared to devils canyon. Far Cry Primal saw like no improvement except in min rate (important so its a good improvement). Grid Autosport (old game probably only uses a couple cores) saw a HUGE improvement with an OC and memory at 2933, more of a boost then it saw going from 2933 to 3200.
> 
> You STILL need a good high speed IPC for gaming, this is why the 7700k destroys the r7 ryzen in gaming even with the same memory speeds. Ryzen is getting better in that regard but you still need an OC for it to work even better, same way you do with the i5s. Saying memory matters more isn't entirely true. You really do need both.
Click to expand...

You should really be looking at tuning for the best latency and not worry so much about frequency once you get the memory above about 2666 as the bandwidth should be more than suffoicient. Obviously faster frequencies will help as long as you use the tightest timings to go with it. You may find that a 3600mhz c16 kit running at 3200c14-13-13-34 gives you the best compromise of frequency and timings to get the lowest latencies and best gaming performance

Doing that will get gaming performance closer to the realm of 6900K. Ryzen at 62ns, it is almost there if you look at Timespy CPU results. Latencies have improved from 100ns at launch down to about 62ns so far with the commensurate improvement in gaming performance but Ryzen will never match a 5Ghz 7700K in a pure IPC combined with frequency battle especially in light of how well tuned the intel memory subsystem is these days..


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> You should really be looking at tuning for the best latency and not worry so much about frequency once you get the memory above about 2666 as the bandwidth should be more than suffoicient. Obviously faster frequencies will help as long as you use the tightest timings to go with it. You may find that a 3600mhz c16 kit running at 3200c14-13-13-34 gives you the best compromise of frequency and timings to get the lowest latencies and best gaming performance
> 
> Doing that will get gaming performance closer to the realm of 6900K. Ryzen at 62ns, it is almost there if you look at Timespy CPU results. Latencies have improved from 100ns at launch down to about 62ns so far with the commensurate improvement in gaming performance but Ryzen will never match a 5Ghz 7700K in a pure IPC combined with frequency battle especially in light of how well tuned the intel memory subsystem is these days..


You're missing the most important point!

Can a 6900K do 3.8Ghz at 1.199v under load?


----------



## red-ray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Does the GSkill software behave badly too? Or is it just AURA? Reason I ask is because the GSkill software looks almost identical. looks like it has been licenced from ASUS which is unfortunate if Aura is the root of all SMBus evil..........


AFAIK yes, when I installed the G.Skill software some time ago I noticed several services were installed. These are the same services that ASUS AI Suite installs so I expect the G.Skill software will have all the same issues with failing the use the *Global\Access_SMBUS.HTP.Method* named mutex to interlock *SMBus* access that ASUS AI Suite has.

Any software that interacts with the *SMBus* and is not reported on the SIV 5.18 *Menu->Help->Lock Handle* panel is poorly engineered ("evil") as it fails to use the lock.

Any process the opens multiple handles to the same Mutex/Mutant is suboptimal and I advise you to ask it's author to address this. One such utility is the latest Corsair Link 4.6.0.86 and earlier. I also suspect CAM does this.

From SIV 5.19 if you navigate via the *Menu->Windows->Processes* panel you can check which locks a process has open.



Note that *Mutant* is the Kernel name for *Mutex* and that *Global\* is *\BaseNamedObjects\*

SIV will only report the thread names for other processes that set them using SetThreadDescription() on W10 RC2 and later.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> You're missing the most important point!
> 
> Can a 6900K do 3.8Ghz at 1.199v under load?










...


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## woppy101

The only think that's wrong with these board now is the temperature fluctuations, with Mskew on auto my temps range from 18-30c and up to 50c load which isn't right so with mskew off my idle range from 30-50c and up to 65c which make more sense but my idles go up and down when doing nothing from 30-50c I know my pump wis working fine, it's like the board can't decide what the actual temperatures are.


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Btw, I updated the OP with current issues/solution/status. Let me know if you feel something is missing. Please note that I can't add every detail, let's stick to essential knowledge for users new to this thread.


Q-Fan either needs the maximum temperature extended from 75C to 95C or higher, or it needs to be using offset temperatures on X processors.
Now that the weather is getting warmer here, my CPU can hit "75.5C" under load which forces all fans to run at full speed - and that is 3000 RPM for my case fans.

Ideally the minimum RPM setting could be extended from 600 RPM to 800 RPM as well (the fans are 800-3000 RPM) so that I do not have to set manual fan curves.
And in recent UEFI versions, the minimum PWM duty cycle for fans was increased to 20 when it used to go lower.
DC control is limited to 60% minimum too. If possible, it would be good if that could be set lower too - though I understand that DC control often has a very limited range in which it can work.


----------



## skullbringer

So is the 1107 worth the upgrade, or is it just a fix for niche issues?

Apart from the fixed bricking, I could not really tell any differences in the bios revisions tbh. I know this may sound ignorant, but I was able to run this ever since and could not get more performance out of it since launch.
- daily:
CPU: 4.0GHz @ 1.4V
RAM: 3200 MHz 14-14-14-34 1.45V
SOC: 1.1V
- benching:
CPU: 4.15GHz @ 1.5V
RAM: 3615 MHz 14-14-14-34 1.6V
SOC: 1.2V

Is there any information on the roadmap ahead for really big improvements, like tunable subtimings and ram speeds of 3866+ with new May 1.05 agesa?

Still, even if there are no perf gains, it is remarkable how almost 13000 posts in this thread alone of community members sharing their experiences and industry partners like Elmor and Raja have made this new platform work. Ironing out all the little bugs of all the edge usecases really could not have been done so quickly without such a large "beta testing crowd" and it really makes me proud to be a part of this community. Thanks to all of you.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*


1.199v










Drrrrriiiiink


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> You should really be looking at tuning for the best latency and not worry so much about frequency once you get the memory above about 2666 as the bandwidth should be more than suffoicient. Obviously faster frequencies will help as long as you use the tightest timings to go with it. You may find that a 3600mhz c16 kit running at 3200c14-13-13-34 gives you the best compromise of frequency and timings to get the lowest latencies and best gaming performance
> 
> Doing that will get gaming performance closer to the realm of 6900K. Ryzen at 62ns, it is almost there if you look at Timespy CPU results. Latencies have improved from 100ns at launch down to about 62ns so far with the commensurate improvement in gaming performance but Ryzen will never match a 5Ghz 7700K in a pure IPC combined with frequency battle especially in light of how well tuned the intel memory subsystem is these days..
> 
> 
> 
> You're missing the most important point!
> 
> Can a 6900K do 3.8Ghz at 1.199v under load?
Click to expand...

I am not talking about CPU processing power. Ryzen is great, even better than 6900K at many things, like cinebench and decompressing archive files. In a pure GPU graphical workload that doesn't have additional game logic running and competing for memory resources, it is also a match for anything from Intel.

I am talking about gaming performance where it is generating both the graphical and game logic load at the same time. The compression performance in 7zip also suffers because of the higher latency, compared to Intel, that Ryzen is currently having to work with. It started at about 100ns at launch and gaming performance was lagging by about 30%. Due to the hard work of the guys here, including @gupsterg and @chew* and the other sites getting improved memory support, it is down to just over 60ns with the results now lagging by about 10% compared to the Intel platform running memory at about 45ns latency.

The only thing that is around that may be able to help offset the amount of latency is the possibility of extra memory interleaving that Dual rank chips may offer.


----------



## Frikencio

Tried the new BIOS:

Old BIOSes: RAM [email protected] (TridentZ RGB 3200CL14) Boots fine (SOC 1.15v)

New BIOS: RAM [email protected] (TridentZ RGB 3200CL14) Boots fine (SOC 1.0v) (Prime95 Zen 5h stable)

New BIOS: Tried all combinations: 3400/3600/3750 with CL14/CL16/CL18 and 1.35v/1.40v/1.45v/1.5v/1.6v/1.7v and SOC 1.15v/1.20v (RAM training fail)

Changes from the OLD BIOSes: When the RAM training fails, and it manages to POST to 99 -> A2, *I cannot enter the BIOS.*


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Tried the new BIOS:
> 
> Old BIOSes: RAM [email protected] (TridentZ RGB 3200CL14) Boots fine (SOC 1.15v)
> 
> New BIOS: RAM [email protected] (TridentZ RGB 3200CL14) Boots fine (SOC 1.0v) (Prime95 Zen 5h stable)
> 
> New BIOS: Tried all combinations: 3400/3600/3750 with CL14/CL16/CL18 and 1.35v/1.40v/1.45v/1.5v/1.6v/1.7v and SOC 1.15v/1.20v (RAM training fail)
> 
> Changes from the OLD BIOSes: When the RAM training fails, and it manages to POST to 99 -> A2, *I cannot enter the BIOS.*


What do you exactly mean with cannot enter bios ? Do you see a black screen ? If yes, try pressing F1.
And what are u doing to enter the bios again ? Clearcmos ?


----------



## bapre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBManiac*
> 
> Anyone had Q-code 0C ? I'm on latest bios and just glanced at it as I do from time to time and its the first time I've seen it. Google tells me its a reserved code for future errors.
> 
> Not having any problems with my rig, it runs stable all the time, just an unusual code to see.


i had this after flashing to bios 1107 and lowering clock speed for p2 state. seems like this BIOS doesn't like if you "underclock" a pstate.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> What do you exactly mean with cannot enter bios ? Do you see a black screen ? If yes, try pressing F1.
> And what are u doing to enter the bios again ? Clearcmos ?


The screen stops at "Press DEL or F2 to enter the BIOS" with the ROG logo. After pressing the keys it does nothing. Need to shut down computer and after shut down it says Press F1 to recover BIOS. That works.


----------



## Silent Scone

C14-15-15-15-41-1T @ 3500

[email protected]

Working through AIDA currently


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> C14-15-15-15-41-1T @ 3500
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Working through AIDA currently


Voltage and RAM model and "stock" speed?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> The screen stops at "Press DEL or F2 to enter the BIOS" with the ROG logo. After pressing the keys it does nothing. Need to shut down computer and after shut down it says Press F1 to recover BIOS. That works.


Did you ever try F1 when it asked for DEL or F2 ?


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Did you ever try F1 when it asked for DEL or F2 ?


It gets stuck there. The POST is very slow from 99 to A2 and it gets stuck on the ROG logo. It is only after a shut down when it displays the F1 message and I can enter the BIOS.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> It gets stuck there. The POST is very slow from 99 to A2 and it gets stuck on the ROG logo. It is only after a shut down when it displays the F1 message and I can enter the BIOS.


Yep i understand that, but as i asked before, did you also try hitting F1 when it got stucked instead of DEL or F2?


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Yep i understand that, but as i asked before, did you also try hitting F1 when it got stucked instead of DEL or F2?


No.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> What is your ambient temperature when it fails the 3200 strap? Before bios 1107 if my ambient temperature was below 21C I would always have to reset my strap. This was a repeatable trend for me. I've only had one morning where my home was below 21C since the 1107 update, so I don't have total confidence yet, but am optimistic so far.


Mmm interesting. I didn't pay attention but since it was morning might have below 20°C.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> You should really be looking at tuning for the best latency and not worry so much about frequency once you get the memory above about 2666 as the bandwidth should be more than suffoicient. Obviously faster frequencies will help as long as you use the tightest timings to go with it. You may find that a 3600mhz c16 kit running at 3200c14-13-13-34 gives you the best compromise of frequency and timings to get the lowest latencies and best gaming performance
> 
> Doing that will get gaming performance closer to the realm of 6900K. Ryzen at 62ns, it is almost there if you look at Timespy CPU results. Latencies have improved from 100ns at launch down to about 62ns so far with the commensurate improvement in gaming performance but Ryzen will never match a 5Ghz 7700K in a pure IPC combined with frequency battle especially in light of how well tuned the intel memory subsystem is these days..


Eh. I forgot where i saw it but for Ryzen and gaming the latency made no where near the difference that going with a higher strap did. Getting 5fps across the board in one game just by going from 2933 to 3200 is pretty damn impressive, especially for an older game.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> No.


Oke pls try that, cause im always entering the bios after failed boot with F1, even with no post (black) screens!


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Mmm interesting. I didn't pay attention but since it was morning might have below 20°C.
> Eh. I forgot where i saw it but for Ryzen and gaming the latency made no where near the difference that going with a higher strap did. Getting 5fps across the board in one game just by going from 2933 to 3200 is pretty damn impressive, especially for an older game.


Someone else tested this and found out that latencies 14/16/18 does not even matter at all here and we must find the fastest speed instead of latency. They found that at same speed, CL14/16 does not make any difference.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Oke pls try that, cause im always entering the bios after failed boot with F1, even with no post (black) screens!


Well... it "does not fail", it gets to A2 with complete boot but it does that very slow and gets stuck on that screen.


----------



## Ashura

Hey guys, I flashed to 1107.

In hwinfo64 there's a proper 20C difference between tdie & tctl. which one is the correct one? & which one should I be monitoring primarily?

thanks


----------



## Clukos

LLC3 for soc plays a huge role in getting stability at 3600CL14 for me. I don't have to push the memory to 1.5v either. I ended up using LLC2 for CPU LLC3 for Soc to get the best out of memory.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> LLC3 for soc plays a huge role in getting stability at 3600CL14 for me. I don't have to push the memory to 1.5v either. I ended up using LLC2 for CPU LLC3 for Soc to get the best out of memory.


What SOC voltage @ 3600?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Someone else tested this and found out that latencies 14/16/18 does not even matter at all here and we must find the fastest speed instead of latency. They found that at same speed, CL14/16 does not make any difference.


I think that may have been tomshardware or something. The differences were so minute it was within a margin of error.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> What SOC voltage @ 3600?


1.2 + LLC3, probably pushing the limits there.


----------



## Frikencio

BTW, with Sense Mi Skew disabled on my 1700, Which temperature reading should I trust?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Voltage and RAM model and "stock" speed?


Voltages via Probeit

1.395v Vcore
1.4v DIMM
1.155v SOC
Memory kit: F4-3200C14Q-32GTZ using the two best modules.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Voltages via Probeit
> 
> 1.395v Vcore
> 1.4v DIMM
> 1.155v SOC
> Memory kit: F4-3200C14Q-32GTZ using the two best modules.


I am at 1.38xx Vcore and my bad 1700 can hit 3.85Ghz stable. Are you being conservative there to only test the memory?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I am at 1.38xx Vcore and my bad 1700 can hit 3.85Ghz stable. Are you being conservative there to only test the memory?


Memory focus. Although depends what you mean by stable, I trust you have ran Realbench for 1-2 hours?


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> I am not talking about CPU processing power. Ryzen is great, even better than 6900K at many things, like cinebench and decompressing archive files. In a pure GPU graphical workload that doesn't have additional game logic running and competing for memory resources, it is also a match for anything from Intel.
> 
> I am talking about gaming performance where it is generating both the graphical and game logic load at the same time. The compression performance in 7zip also suffers because of the higher latency, compared to Intel, that Ryzen is currently having to work with. It started at about 100ns at launch and gaming performance was lagging by about 30%. Due to the hard work of the guys here, including @gupsterg
> and @chew*
> and the other sites getting improved memory support, it is down to just over 60ns with the results now lagging by about 10% compared to the Intel platform running memory at about 45ns latency.
> 
> The only thing that is around that may be able to help offset the amount of latency is the possibility of extra memory interleaving that Dual rank chips may offer.


AGESA 1.0.0.5 is due out shortly(May update), and that should help on the memory front. 1.0.0.4a helped a fair bit on POST times, so I am looking forward to EASILY getting my RAM running at 3200 once 1.0.0.5 comes out.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Memory focus. Although depends what you mean by stable, I trust you have ran Realbench for 1-2 hours?


Prime95 SmalFFT's 5 hours. One voltage step down and it "restarts" (8d) at 1h mark aprox (I cant call 1h Prime stable but should be for the majority of tasks). 5 hours is ok to me.

I find that with realbench the best test is to select unlimited encoding benchmark.

At 3.85Ghz is stable @ 1.38v with LLC4.
At 3.90Ghz I *need* 1.465v with LLC4.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Prime95 SmalFFT's 5 hours. One voltage step down and it restarts at 1h mark aprox (I cant call 1h Prime stable but should be for the majority of tasks). 5 hours is ok to me.
> 
> I find that with realbench the best test is to select unlimited encoding benchmark.
> 
> At 3.9Ghz I *need* 1.465v with LLC4.


With RB set the stress test to use the maximum amount of memory in the system, and leave to run for 1-2 hours. That's what the stress test is there for


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> With RB set the stress test to use the maximum amount of memory in the system, and leave to run for 1-2 hours. That's what the stress test is there for


But it stresses the GPU also, and it steals CPU power. According to hwinfo64 the CPU consumes 20% less when doing that.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> But it stresses the GPU also, and it steals CPU power. According to hwinfo64 the CPU consumes 20% less when doing that.


Not really a conundrum, run both methods for the same length of time.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> If you do start such a thread, please include in it the link that appeared somewhere in this morass of 12k+ posts to a group writing Linux and Windows code to provide RGB control without depending on the mutex-free G.Skill and Asus software. Some of us may eventually need want it.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean this..?
> http://github.com/CalcProgrammer1/KeyboardVisualizer/issues/85
> 
> Seems not to have been updated in a while.
Click to expand...

Yes. Even if the thread principals finished their work or are just on spring break, the information is useful, I think.


----------



## rossctr

Sorry for the stupid question but how do you guys test for memory stability? I've not tried memory OC before and the pics I see you guys post you have multiple instances of, what I assume is memtest, open.

Just updated BIOS to 1107, thought I would try out D.O.C.P.5 and it booted straight into windows










So I'm guessing I should make sure its stable.

Also, is it ok forcing PCIE back to Gen3?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> With RB set the stress test to use the maximum amount of memory in the system, and leave to run for 1-2 hours. That's what the stress test is there for


RB Stress Mode for me needed vastly less VCORE than Y-Cruncher/x264, both CPUs. For example a profile that pass 2hrs RB, failed loop 1 of Y-Cruncher/X264. For some it differs, RB seem to "flip" their rig quicker.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossctr*
> 
> Sorry for the stupid question but how do you guys test for memory stability? I've not tried memory OC before and the pics I see you guys post you have multiple instances of, what I assume is memtest, open.
> 
> Just updated BIOS to 1107, thought I would try out D.O.C.P.5 and it booted straight into windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm guessing I should make sure its stable.
> 
> Also, is it ok forcing PCIE back to Gen3?


I believe most people use this: http://hcidesign.com/memtest/


----------



## hotstocks

Bios 1007 has been good for me so far, but question for @chew @raja or other gurus:
I have gotten my G.skill 3600 16-16-16-36 memory to 3600 mhz! That is the good new,
the bad new is it is rated at those exact timings at 1.35v and works at 1.35v on my old
Intel system. On my Ryzen it need 1.42v to be stable. Firstly is 1.42v safe 24/7 on a kit
rated at 1.35v, and secondly why the hell does it need so much more volts on Ryzen
to run at the exact same speed as on Intel?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Bios 1007 has been good for me so far, but question for @chew @raja or other gurus:
> I have gotten my G.skill 3600 16-16-16-36 memory to 3600 mhz! That is the good new,
> the bad new is it is rated at those exact timings at 1.35v and works at 1.35v on my old
> Intel system. On my Ryzen it need 1.42v to be stable. Firstly is 1.42v safe 24/7 on a kit
> rated at 1.35v, and secondly why the hell does it need so much more volts on Ryzen
> to run at the exact same speed as on Intel?


DDR4 can run up to 1.5v for Microsoft XMP certification and is capable of running well beyond that as well (has a thermal limit of roughly 85°). 1.42v is fine. 3600 at those timings is pretty good at that voltage honestly (I haven't been able to find HCI stable settings for 3600 yet). As for why it needs the extra voltage, I don't know the answer.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> RB Stress Mode for me needed vastly less VCORE than Y-Cruncher/x264, both CPUs. For example a profile that pass 2hrs RB, failed loop 1 of Y-Cruncher/X264. For some it differs, RB seem to "flip" their rig quicker.


Like with my rig







, where Y-cruncher / x264 / AIDA64 passes easily without any issues, RB throws WHEA errors more quicker


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Bios 1007 has been good for me so far, but question for @chew @raja or other gurus:
> I have gotten my G.skill 3600 16-16-16-36 memory to 3600 mhz! That is the good new,
> the bad new is it is rated at those exact timings at 1.35v and works at 1.35v on my old
> Intel system. On my Ryzen it need 1.42v to be stable. Firstly is 1.42v safe 24/7 on a kit
> rated at 1.35v, and secondly why the hell does it need so much more volts on Ryzen
> to run at the exact same speed as on Intel?


I dont think its a problem. Few days ago somebody posted a Youtube link with a AMD tech showing how to OC. What i saw is, he immediately started with 1.5v on RAM.

With Ryzen: Im running my ram @ 1.375 even on 3456Mhz... Higher voltage gives me booting issues









On my last i7 i had my Gskills (ddr4) also at 1.5v / 3200mhz. And its still running the OC very smooth


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Bios 1007 has been good for me so far, but question for @chew @raja or other gurus:
> I have gotten my G.skill 3600 16-16-16-36 memory to 3600 mhz! That is the good new,
> the bad new is it is rated at those exact timings at 1.35v and works at 1.35v on my old
> Intel system. On my Ryzen it need 1.42v to be stable. Firstly is 1.42v safe 24/7 on a kit
> rated at 1.35v, and secondly why the hell does it need so much more volts on Ryzen
> to run at the exact same speed as on Intel?


AGESA 1.0.0.5 should fix these memory issues. The why is something you might want to ask AMD about, but since the fix will come from their end, I am not sure if the answer would actually mean much.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> AGESA 1.0.0.5 should fix these memory issues. The why is something you might want to ask AMD about, but since the fix will come from their end, I am not sure if the answer would actually mean much.


I am really worried that people (we) might be getting our hopes up too much. People seem to expect that 1.0.0.5 will fix everything memory related and that everyone will be able to easily run 3200 at C14 @ 1.35v no matter the chip/brand.

I wish that this all becomes true but again AMD has never promised specifics and their official support is a lot lower...


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> [post 12869]
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I think the bolded text may be a clue for the cold boot issue. Unless the BIOS default ProcODT resistance is close to what is needed, then losing the value upon booting certainly won't help the boot success.
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to AMD code detecting error with memory training it would have used the ProcODT saved on previous boot, when the training failed it resets to [Auto].
Click to expand...

Take time to sleep, and one is transported back to the Pleistocene era on this thread.









*Mr. gupsterg:* Generally I find your invaluable advice easy to understand. However, I have a problem with the above sentence. Would you mind providing a new translation?

Separately, addressing comments I can no longer find and perhaps risking restating things that Raja has written but in a different form:

Between the CPU and the RAM is a data path that acts as a transmission line. Just as light in air reflects from a pane of glass due to mismatched impedances (usually referenced in the form of indices of refraction), so too does a signal in a transmission line reflect from a load impedance mismatched to the characteristic impedance of the transmission line. The same Maxwell Equations apply to each. Mismatch has a significant effect at radio frequencies, and here we are playing with microwave frequencies above a gigahertz when we communicate between CPU and RAM.

Surprisingly, but perhaps for reasons I'm not privy to, we evidently don't have some JEDEC-defined consistency between the transmission line characteristic impedance, RAM source and sink impedances, and CPU source and sink impedances. ProcODT helps improve this; that is, helps reduce the mismatch. Reducing mismatch reduces waveform reflections so that they have less influence on the correct interpretation of the data flowing in the data path (MB traces).
*
Demoniacstar* wrote somewhere in this thread and I saved a copy:
just to clarify this procODT debacle...lol...
when you set procODT it will stay the same always as long as the system accepts the setting you choose .....if it is set to a ohmes the system does not like it will not stay the same ...it will in fact revert back to auto....and yes if you go into bios and set the procODT it does say no settings have changed but believe me if the system accepts and uses the settings it stays there
unless ....you go into bios and start tweaking on the ram settings or cpu settings again ....any other changes after setting procODT will cause it to switch back to auto again....not always .....but sometimes it does.....i have had this happen a lot ....just something we must deal with ....... so if you want a solid set up .....find what works set procODT and leave things be and it will stay as you set it ....
as long as the system accepts whatever you set!

I won't attempt to parse this, although I think I understand it. Instead I believe we need a clarification from Asus on what conditions cause procODT reset and which don't in 1107, updated as needed by any changes that are embedded in newer BIOS releases.


----------



## Frikencio

TBH I think that 3200Mhz is good enough. And IMO getting more than 3200Mhz is just for self enyojing purposes for those who touch themselves at home


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> TBH I think that 3200Mhz is good enough. And IMO getting more than 3200Mhz is just for self enyojing purposes for those who touch themselves at home


Well its better than doing it in public!

Touching 3600 in public is a big no no.


----------



## Clukos

I just can't get ZenStates to work with my board for some reason, am I missing something obvious when using that program?

I went to bios, set P0,P1,P2 to custom, didn't change anything, set my vcore to auto and boot into Windows, installed and I'm getting stuck on P2 with the automatic voltage that the system believes my CPU needs to work (1.42v for 3.8GHz). Clicked apply, restarted, changed the settings, nothing works


----------



## bluej511

So I'm tinkering (AGAIN) and may be onto something, and so is @RaptormanUSMC.

I just tried booting with soc 1.15 and changing prodoct to 80Ω, its INSTANT f9 error and boot loop. Tried it again with soc at 1.10 and 1.05 and same exact thing, instant f9. In my case 80Ω is a bust (havent tried other ones). I am now at 1.0v on soc and guess what, leaving prodoct on auto it booted up just fine at 3200mhz







.

Now the issue, i just tried cold booting (i only left it off like 2mins I'm not sure if that makes ANY difference) and it booted up right away with soc at 1.0v and 3200mhz memory. Case temp shows 22-23°C. Raptorman maybe right but I'm not sure why it would work on 2933 but not on 3200 with the exact same settings and soc (i did change boot voltage to 1.45 but last time it made no difference). It's been unseasonably cold here in Southern France (i wake up and pc case temp shows up as 18-19°C). And then i get an f9 at 3200mhz, it has NEVER happened at 2933 but i will see if with these settings it sticks.

It would be VERY weird that soc/dram/bootram/timings are identical but 2933 boots under 20°C and 3200 doesn't. Bit odd there.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossctr*
> 
> Sorry for the stupid question but how do you guys test for memory stability? I've not tried memory OC before and the pics I see you guys post you have multiple instances of, what I assume is memtest, open.
> 
> Just updated BIOS to 1107, thought I would try out D.O.C.P.5 and it booted straight into windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm guessing I should make sure its stable.
> 
> Also, is it ok forcing PCIE back to Gen3?


Check the link in my signature for testing memory stability.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> TBH I think that 3200Mhz is good enough. And IMO getting more than 3200Mhz is just for self enyojing purposes for those who touch themselves at home


3200 is certainly the platforms sweet spot. Beyond this with capable DIMMS can take time to find the right settings. No time for self touching, more free time for that at lower frequencies


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I am really worried that people (we) might be getting our hopes up too much. People seem to expect that 1.0.0.5 will fix everything memory related and that everyone will be able to easily run 3200 at C14 @ 1.35v no matter the chip/brand.
> 
> I wish that this all becomes true but again AMD has never promised specifics and their official support is a lot lower...


Elmor posted a few weeks back with an indication that most of the people with 3200 memory should be able to hit that. Mind you, Elmor was being intentionally vague at that point, and I won't place blame if my memory doesn't hit the rated 3200 memory, but I have hope. Mind you, 2T, 16 latency, 2x16GB Hynix RAM isn't a great configuration CURRENTLY(2400 or 2667 is all I can hit), but if it gets me to 3200 with 1.0.0.5, I will be happy. I can always replace my memory in another eight months if/when prices come back down.


----------



## toxick

Hello!

Almost 20 minutes of Prime95.
As you can see in the photo the voltages of CPU, DRAM, SOC, VDDP and VDDP_18 are nonsense.
For cooling I used Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme with one fan because of memory's radiator.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So I'm tinkering (AGAIN) and may be onto something, and so is @RaptormanUSMC.
> 
> I just tried booting with soc 1.15 and changing prodoct to 80Ω, its INSTANT f9 error and boot loop. Tried it again with soc at 1.10 and 1.05 and same exact thing, instant f9. In my case 80Ω is a bust (havent tried other ones). I am now at 1.0v on soc and guess what, leaving prodoct on auto it booted up just fine at 3200mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Now the issue, i just tried cold booting (i only left it off like 2mins I'm not sure if that makes ANY difference) and it booted up right away with soc at 1.0v and 3200mhz memory. Case temp shows 22-23°C. Raptorman maybe right but I'm not sure why it would work on 2933 but not on 3200 with the exact same settings and soc (i did change boot voltage to 1.45 but last time it made no difference). It's been unseasonably cold here in Southern France (i wake up and pc case temp shows up as 18-19°C). And then i get an f9 at 3200mhz, it has NEVER happened at 2933 but i will see if with these settings it sticks.
> 
> It would be VERY weird that soc/dram/bootram/timings are identical but 2933 boots under 20°C and 3200 doesn't. Bit odd there.


Same experience I have. Using the 2933 strap ambient temperature doesn't matter it boots every time, only time I have f9-0d issues is while using the 3200 strap below 21C ambient temperature on cold boot.


----------



## slinkeril

Has anyone tried to make use of the W_IN and W_OUT headers on the C6H board? I have installed 2 thermocouples to those headers, but i get no reading in the BIOS, it simply lists them as NA. Not sure what else i might need to do to get them working.


----------



## gupsterg

@kaseki

*Case 1*

i) User sets ProcODT 80Ω, saves and mobo repost.
ii) On repost if ProcODT is "wrong", training fail, AMD code detect this and revert to stock (ie [Auto]).
iii) Mobo repost successfully, user views ProcODT and it is [Auto].

*Case 2*

i) User sets ProcODT 60Ω, saves and mobo repost.
ii) On repost if ProcODT is "right", training does not fail.
iii) User views ProcODT and it is [60Ω].

*A table of my testing of ProcODT*



All settings were same except ProcODT and "one off" test of increased SOC: 1.05V. So too low/high a setting = boot issue straight away. A setting within "optimal" range will "train" on post of mobo. User needs to do further test setting.

*Further testing of ProcODT*

User tests "setup" with HCI Memtest, there are errors. Users needs to retweak ProcODT. Reference link 1, link 2, link 3.

*FAQ*

i) What is ProcODT? link 1, link 2.

ii) What is ProcODT value at [Auto]? UEFI prior to 0079 is what AMD code/training decide, after UEFI 0081 is 53.3Ω from reading Elmor's posts/build up of UEFI.

ii) Why can I only select predefined ProcODT? link.

iii) Why do I need to do these steps, can I not just measure the value for ProcODT with a DMM? link

iv) I'm still having issues once tuned ProcODT and passed HCI Memtest? link. Only my opinion, the caveat for this is still "we" have immaturity on platform in regard to firmware. So even if "voltages" are correct and ProcODT, "we" may still face some issues. Variables like RAM kit, IMC, etc. So for some easy "tuning" others not.

HTH







.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @kaseki
> 
> *Case 1*
> 
> i) User sets ProcODT 80Ω, saves and mobo repost.
> ii) On repost if ProcODT is "wrong", training fail, AMD code detect this and revert to stock (ie [Auto]).
> iii) Mobo repost successfully, user views ProcODT and it is [Auto].
> 
> *Case 2*
> 
> i) User sets ProcODT 60Ω, saves and mobo repost.
> ii) On repost if ProcODT is "right", training does not fail.
> iii) User views ProcODT and it is [60Ω].
> 
> *A table of my testing of ProcODT*
> 
> 
> 
> All settings were same except ProcODT and "one off" test of increased SOC: 1.05V. So too low/high a setting = boot issue straight away. A setting within "optimal" range will "train" on post of mobo. User needs to do further test setting.
> 
> *Further testing of ProcODT*
> 
> User tests "setup" with HCI Memtest, there are errors. Users needs to retweak ProcODT. Reference link 1, link 2, link 3.
> 
> *FAQ*
> 
> i) What is ProcODT? link 1, link 2.
> 
> ii) What is ProcODT value at [Auto]? UEFI prior to 0079 is what AMD code/training decide, after UEFI 0081 is 53.3Ω from reading Elmor's posts/build up of UEFI.
> 
> ii) Why can I only select predefined ProcODT? link.
> 
> iii) Why do I need to do these steps, can I not just measure the value for ProcODT with a DMM? link
> 
> iv) I'm still having issues once tuned ProcODT and passed HCI Memtest? link. Only my opinion, the caveat for this is still "we" have immaturity on platform in regard to firmware. So even if "voltages" are correct and ProcODT, "we" may still face some issues. Variables like RAM kit, IMC, etc. So for some easy "tuning" others not.
> 
> HTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


There is a setting where you can set the number of memory training attempts. Prior to 0079, that number was set to 3, and is set to 1 in 0079-0083. If you have it set to 1, then you can expect these sort of problems where it TRIES a single time, fails, and then goes back to "auto". Setting it to 3 or 5 will let it try a few times, and if it works on attempt 2 or 3, it will NOT revert to Auto. I am not at home so don't remember the exact name for it, but I have not seen it revert to Auto very often, unless trying to get my RAM up to 3200 where it failed. I haven't tried 1107 yet, but will update tonight.


----------



## robiatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slinkeril*
> 
> Has anyone tried to make use of the W_IN and W_OUT headers on the C6H board? I have installed 2 thermocouples to those headers, but i get no reading in the BIOS, it simply lists them as NA. Not sure what else i might need to do to get them working.


I am using both W_IN and W_out, i'm using AQUAcomputer fittings with built in sensor and they are working correctly showing a temp variance of around 3 to 5 degrees between in and out.


----------



## R71800XSS

Delete***


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> There is a setting where you can set the number of memory training attempts. Prior to 0079, that number was set to 3, and is set to 1 in 0079-0083. If you have it set to 1, then you can expect these sort of problems where it TRIES a single time, fails, and then goes back to "auto". Setting it to 3 or 5 will let it try a few times, and if it works on attempt 2 or 3, it will NOT revert to Auto. I am not at home so don't remember the exact name for it, but I have not seen it revert to Auto very often, unless trying to get my RAM up to 3200 where it failed. I haven't tried 1107 yet, but will update tonight.


Yep aware of that setting







. Fail_CNT, posted about it only today earlier in thread







.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yep aware of that setting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Fail_CNT, posted about it only today earlier in thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I figured you did, but for those who have not been keeping track of these things, if they read your posts and tried to repeat what worked without increasing Fail_CNT, they might run into trouble. Nice job on documenting your work btw, now we just need Elmor to put this stuff in the top post, complete with all the things to set for things to run well.







Elmor does enough for us, so I wouldn't expect a fully written guide, but it WOULD be nice. There are a lot of places to tweak settings, voltages, etc for the newbies.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 16GB density modules are 1T capable as well.


Yes, my Ram is 16x2 with 1T.


----------



## Seth-01

Motherboard flashed with last beta 1107 and no way to reach 3200 MHz with my DDR4 F4-3200C14D-16GTZ G.SKILL TridZ K2 RAM D4 3200 C14. The PC boot with 2133 Mhz. 2933 CAS14 work fine.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> I figured you did, but for those who have not been keeping track of these things, if they read your posts and tried to repeat what worked without increasing Fail_CNT, they might run into trouble. Nice job on documenting your work btw, now we just need Elmor to put this stuff in the top post, complete with all the things to set for things to run well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elmor does enough for us, so I wouldn't expect a fully written guide, but it WOULD be nice. There are a lot of places to tweak settings, voltages, etc for the newbies.


NP







, Fail_CNT / ProcODT has been in OP of my thread since Elmor posted UEFI 0079







. As I think I will merge some info from that post with that section now to improve it







.

Why I didn't highlight Fail_CNT in that post. Fail_CNT was exposed in new AGESA, so as default is 1 I would assume an "optimal" setup would only need it as 1. Next read what happened in below test.

So like I said before 3200MHz is just rare issue of go to Q-Code F9 on reboot with power to PSU. Starting rig after a power down is always a straight away Q-Code F9.

Well I just had to remove the SATA cables from rig as sold the mobo which they were part of. So I decided to set 2400MHz with all same values as 3.8GHz/3200MHz profile, prior to shutting down.

I removed power, removed/replaced cables. Even though Fail_CNT is 1, this IMO only apply when training fail. Why I say that is, when I powered up rig it did power on > then off > then on > then off and on 3rd post "clean beep post code" and it had 3.8GHz/2400MHz







.

Like I said before when I get failed training boot go like this:-

power on > "weird" chirp from speaker > then off > 3x post loop with no power off > "clean beep post code".


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Hey guys, I flashed to 1107.
> 
> In hwinfo64 there's a proper 20C difference between tdie & tctl. which one is the correct one? & which one should I be monitoring primarily?
> 
> thanks


TCTL = BIOS temperature and is always highest that Tdie (for X)


----------



## gupsterg

Right update.

Same settings as 3.8GHz/3200MHz 14-13-13-13-34-1T profile.

Only change memory strap to 2666MHz and save/repost/shutdown/remove power from PSU. Fail_CNT is 1.

Power on > then off > then on > then off and on 3rd post "clean beep post code" and it had 3.8GHz/2666MHz







.

So I'm pretty sure now Fail_CNT is only a counter for when memory training fail and to "have another go".

Like I said before the boot/post process differs between powered system and unpowered, etc.

Testing 2933MHz in same way, has worked in the past, so a test in a way of UEFI 1107







.


----------



## Clukos

Rendering 4K60 h.264 on the new patch of premiere (90-99% CPU usage + 90% memory usage) while doing regular internet browsing + video playing in the background has proven to be the most stressing scenario for my CPU and Mem. I can pass memtest64, SuperPI, RB, Prime95 but fail when running Premiere and doing normal day use stuff. I've found that while I thought I was stable at 3.810GHz with 1.286v load voltage it is actually unstable in the premiere scenario.


----------



## Safetytrousers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Setting it to 3 or 5 will let it try a few times, and if it works on attempt 2 or 3, it will NOT revert to Auto. .


I set it to 4 on my latest attempt to edge past 3093MHz and it just kept on re-trying ad infinitum, about 6 times at least until I hit the clear CMOS button.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Right update.
> 
> Same settings as 3.8GHz/3200MHz 14-13-13-13-34-1T profile.
> 
> Only change memory strap to 2666MHz and save/repost/shutdown/remove power from PSU. Fail_CNT is 1.
> 
> Power on > then off > then on > then off and on 3rd post "clean beep post code" and it had 3.8GHz/2666MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So I'm pretty sure now Fail_CNT is only a counter for when memory training fail and to "have another go".
> 
> Like I said before the boot/post process differs between powered system and unpowered, etc.
> 
> Testing 2933MHz in same way, has worked in the past, so a test in a way of UEFI 1107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I am at work, so sorry for not looking back in the thread, what voltages do you have for SOC, memory, etc? As you have seen, quite a few people have found that bumping SOC voltage, memory voltage, etc has been needed for stability, so you may be running into a similar situation where things are MOSTLY stable, but you just need to bump one or more of these voltages by .10 to get it to train properly without the multiple retries. If you use the refclk for your overclock, it might be a hair too high for certain things to be happy, and that would explain the chirp you hear when things don't go right. This is just a thought, but some have mentioned coil whine at certain settings until they bump the voltage, so you might be seeing something similar.


----------



## gavinh87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Rendering 4K60 h.264 on the new patch of premiere (90-99% CPU usage + 90% memory usage) while doing regular internet browsing + video playing in the background has proven to be the most stressing scenario for my CPU and Mem. I can pass memtest64, SuperPI, RB, Prime95 but fail when running Premiere and doing normal day use stuff. I've found that while I thought I was stable at 3.810GHz with 1.286v load voltage it is actually unstable in the premiere scenario.


If you are running the ryzen power profile then switch to something else. This was causing me issues with code 8 crashes. Stable in everything I've thrown at it but crashing in youtube :/


----------



## gupsterg

Update 2933MHz fails to post "cleanly".

Same settings as 3.8GHz/3200MHz 14-13-13-13-34-1T profile.

Only change memory strap to 2933MHz and save/repost/shutdown/remove power from PSU. Fail_CNT is 1.

Power on > "weird" chirp from speaker, Q-Code F9 > then off > 3x post loop with no power off > "clean beep post code", RAM not at 2933MHz, PState OC wiped as AMD CBS reset.

Checking notes past UEFI were ones pre 0079 ie Fail_CNT not 1.

So basically I am deemed "non optimal" by AMD "training". Fail_CNT retries settings, so you could be "non optimal" for a HCI MemTest, reference the table I posted as you can post successfully on a range of ProcODT.

@Targonis

I appreciate your time in commenting. Believe me I have spent more time tweaking/analyzing/stability testing this platform then using it. I am gonna up SOC a tad.

Stock SOC for this CPU is ~0.893V, setting manually as 0.875V and remeasuring on ProbeIt results in same. I need only 0.950V for "back to back" ~36hrs of various stability tests. I then went to 0.975V, am now going to 1.0V. Using even 1.05V in the past test graphic does not help with PSU powered down/up boot on 3200MHz.

I believe the FW still need some work.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Update 2933MHz fails to post "cleanly".
> 
> Same settings as 3.8GHz/3200MHz 14-13-13-13-34-1T profile.
> 
> Only change memory strap to 2933MHz and save/repost/shutdown/remove power from PSU. Fail_CNT is 1.
> 
> Power on > "weird" chirp from speaker, Q-Code F9 > then off > 3x post loop with no power off > "clean beep post code", RAM not at 2933MHz, PState OC wiped as AMD CBS reset.
> 
> Checking notes past UEFI were ones pre 0079 ie Fail_CNT not 1.
> 
> So basically I am deemed "non optimal" by AMD "training". Fail_CNT retries settings, so you could be "non optimal" for a HCI MemTest, reference the table I posted as you can post successfully on a range of ProcODT.
> 
> @Targonis
> 
> I appreciate your time in commenting. Believe me I have spent more time tweaking/analyzing/stability testing this platform then using it. I am gonna up SOC a tad.
> 
> Stock SOC for this CPU is ~0.893V, setting manually as 0.875V and remeasuring on ProbeIt results in same. I need only 0.950V for "back to back" ~36hrs of various stability tests. I then went to 0.975V, am now going to 1.0V. Using even 1.05V in the past test graphic does not help with PSU powered down/up boot on 3200MHz.
> 
> I believe the FW still need some work.


I believe I have seen some people set SOC to 1.15 to get some things stable for the memory overclock. What are your DDR4 voltages set to?


----------



## gupsterg

I use VBOOT/VDIMM 1.35V in UEFI, ProbeIt point ~1.375V.

My thought is similar to The Stilt's, SOC does not need to be high as what many use. I believe it is currently masking an issue with FW.

I am not upset. Nor concerned. I am happy to use 3.8GHz/3200MHz with "Sleep/Resume" as I have 0 issues there for many days







. On a reboot it is rare issue. It is more of an issue when shutdown and boot (power active to PSU). Fully powered down rig and post is no go. My posts are just as info/feedback, etc.


----------



## alucardis666

Well here's where I'm at with 0082.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> Same experience I have. Using the 2933 strap ambient temperature doesn't matter it boots every time, only time I have f9-0d issues is while using the 3200 strap below 21C ambient temperature on cold boot.


Yea a bit weird not sure how thats fixable. Have you tried switching the LN2 jumper from off to on? Wonder if that would help at all I'm very tempted to try it. I'm at 3200mhz right now and even with SoC 1.0, even tried a single cold boot (although i only waited 2mins) and it booted up just fine. Ill have to see in the morning if it f9 fails again then ill know its down to temperatures. Absolutely nothing else has changed right now in my settings between 2933 and 3200.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea a bit weird not sure how thats fixable. Have you tried switching the LN2 jumper from off to on? Wonder if that would help at all I'm very tempted to try it. I'm at 3200mhz right now and even with SoC 1.0, even tried a single cold boot (although i only waited 2mins) and it booted up just fine. Ill have to see in the morning if it f9 fails again then ill know its down to temperatures. Absolutely nothing else has changed right now in my settings between 2933 and 3200.


This is good info for those of us who can't hit 3200. I just have to remember your original post with the SoC info is on page 1295. This thread is nuts with updates!


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea a bit weird not sure how thats fixable. Have you tried switching the LN2 jumper from off to on? Wonder if that would help at all I'm very tempted to try it. I'm at 3200mhz right now and even with SoC 1.0, even tried a single cold boot (although i only waited 2mins) and it booted up just fine. Ill have to see in the morning if it f9 fails again then ill know its down to temperatures. Absolutely nothing else has changed right now in my settings between 2933 and 3200.


I haven't tried that yet, but I've only had one morning below 21C since I switched to 1107 bios, and it was 20C when I booted. I didn't have an issue then, I'll have to keep monitoring over the coming days if we get another morning below 21C.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> Same experience I have. Using the 2933 strap ambient temperature doesn't matter it boots every time, only time I have f9-0d issues is while using the 3200 strap below 21C ambient temperature on cold boot.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea a bit weird not sure how thats fixable. Have you tried switching the LN2 jumper from off to on? Wonder if that would help at all I'm very tempted to try it. I'm at 3200mhz right now and even with SoC 1.0, even tried a single cold boot (although i only waited 2mins) and it booted up just fine. Ill have to see in the morning if it f9 fails again then ill know its down to temperatures. Absolutely nothing else has changed right now in my settings between 2933 and 3200.
Click to expand...

LN2 jumper is what it's named for. It raises and alters many voltages to aid in *cold boot bug* not cold booting at normal ambient temps. I really wouldn't advise using it 24/7 on normal ambient temps.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I use VBOOT/VDIMM 1.35V in UEFI, ProbeIt point ~1.375V.
> 
> My thought is similar to The Stilt's, SOC does not need to be high as what many use. I believe it is currently masking an issue with FW.
> 
> I am not upset. Nor concerned. I am happy to use 3.8GHz/3200MHz with "Sleep/Resume" as I have 0 issues there for many days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . On a reboot it is rare issue. It is more of an issue when shutdown and boot (power active to PSU). Fully powered down rig and post is no go. My posts are just as info/feedback, etc.


Probably....this is why I am waiting on 1.0.0.5 to come out before I fight with it. On 0083 I was mostly stable at 2667 with a few issues, but was too busy to fight with it at the time, and at this point with the update expected in the next two weeks, I have too many other things going on to be worried. My system is stable. I am more annoyed at this wait for AMD to give Vega details and release than I am about not running at 3200.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I use VBOOT/VDIMM 1.35V in UEFI, ProbeIt point ~1.375V.
> 
> My thought is similar to The Stilt's, SOC does not need to be high as what many use. I believe it is currently masking an issue with FW.
> 
> I am not upset. Nor concerned. I am happy to use 3.8GHz/3200MHz with "Sleep/Resume" as I have 0 issues there for many days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . On a reboot it is rare issue. It is more of an issue when shutdown and boot (power active to PSU). Fully powered down rig and post is no go. My posts are just as info/feedback, etc.


I feel as if the 1.0.0.4a is the culprit when booting up (power active to PSU). I never had boot problems prior to that. I know they improved memory latencies and such with 1.0.0.4a so I assume that may be the cause. Further, confirming this theory is that I believe raising the SOC even further to 1.0v will solve the boot up issues.

Elmor confirmed that boot from no power (PSU is turned off/unplugged) is a Ryzen issue because it will not save the DDR Volt settings when PSU is off/unplugged.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossctr*
> 
> Sorry for the stupid question but how do you guys test for memory stability? I've not tried memory OC before and the pics I see you guys post you have multiple instances of, what I assume is memtest, open.
> 
> Just updated BIOS to 1107, thought I would try out D.O.C.P.5 and it booted straight into windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm guessing I should make sure its stable.
> 
> Also, is it ok forcing PCIE back to Gen3?


I recommend Tech power up Memtest.

And yes been forcing G3 since day 1


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> LN2 jumper is what it's named for. It raises and alters many voltages to aid in *cold boot bug* not cold booting at normal ambient temps. I really wouldn't advise using it 24/7 on normal ambient temps.


18°C isn't really normal ambient temps, if it was it would work. 2933 has been fine for the past month for me, on 3 different BIOSes and on my own 2 systems (i have customer builds that boot at 3200 since all i use on those are Samsung B-dies, even though its not guaranteed, they boot at 3200)

If i go from 2933 to 3200 in the same temps it wont boot, even though all the settings are IDENTICAL. Unless Auto prodoct is changing between the 2 (even though BIOS 1002 didnt have the option) i don't see what else it could be. It really makes NO sense to me, i thought upping SOC would work but that doesnt either. I can boot on 3200 at 1.0v when i couldnt before haha.


----------



## rossctr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I recommend Tech power up Memtest.
> 
> And yes been forcing G3 since day 1


It failed memtest as soon as I pushed start haha. Trying to get 3200 to boot up but cant seem to get it to work, just reverts itself back to 2933


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I use VBOOT/VDIMM 1.35V in UEFI, ProbeIt point ~1.375V.
> 
> My thought is similar to The Stilt's, SOC does not need to be high as what many use. I believe it is currently masking an issue with FW.
> 
> I am not upset. Nor concerned. I am happy to use 3.8GHz/3200MHz with "Sleep/Resume" as I have 0 issues there for many days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . On a reboot it is rare issue. It is more of an issue when shutdown and boot (power active to PSU). Fully powered down rig and post is no go. My posts are just as info/feedback, etc.


I think it depends on IMC and Memory. In my case anything lower than 1.137 is not 100% stable not for long rendering periods. I had pc crash 3 times when rendering same 3 hour long project around 88% at 1.130 bumped to 1.137 rendered 3 hour project and another 2 projects NO PROBLEMS. And on 1.130 i passed memtests ibt aida and like everything









Power Director is still best stress test









The more time i spend tweekeing more im sure that one cant really recommend any settings for this platform. Everyone needs different volts and settings ATM. With more bioses and microcodes it will change. But not at this stage.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I think it depends on IMC and Memory. In my case anything lower than 1.137 is not 100% stable not for long rendering periods. I had pc crash 3 times when rendering same 3 hour long project around 88% at 1.130 bumped to 1.137 rendered 3 hour project and another 2 projects NO PROBLEMS. And on 1.130 i passed memtests ibt aida and like everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Power Director is still best stress test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more time i spend tweekeing more im sure that one cant really recommend any settings for this platform. Everyone needs different volts and settings ATM. With more bioses and microcodes it will change. But not at this stage.


Isn't that a part of the fun of a motherboard like the Crosshair VI Hero, all the adjustments and settings we have access to? If we didn't enjoy tweaking, most of us would probably be happy with a B350 based motherboard.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yep aware of that setting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Fail_CNT, posted about it only today earlier in thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I figured you did, but for those who have not been keeping track of these things, if they read your posts and tried to repeat what worked without increasing Fail_CNT, they might run into trouble. Nice job on documenting your work btw, now we just need Elmor to put this stuff in the top post, complete with all the things to set for things to run well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elmor does enough for us, so I wouldn't expect a fully written guide, but it WOULD be nice. There are a lot of places to tweak settings, voltages, etc for the newbies.
Click to expand...

And public thanks to *gupsterg* for his earlier clear description of procODT operation.

I am close to adopting the belief that not only does Asus believe in overclocking, they believe (and this is easy to do given this thread alone) that overclocking is pursued as an end in itself. With that assumption followed by asking themselves how to make it more fun, they chose to make overclocking like a hyperdimensional dungeon game. Each room (parameter) has to be "felt out" by the blind adventurer to find out what is in it, and what trolls are waiting for the unwary. To add complexity, what the adventurer does in one room may be communicated to other unspecified rooms, including those already passed through, changing their contents (functions). And the Final Boss (Asus) gets to change the room details every couple of weeks -- sometimes making accessible rooms that previously weren't but which must be traversed.

And like the hapless adventurer in the ancestral DecSystem 10 DND game, every bad troll encounter leads to a restart from scratch back at the mailbox (every bad parameter combination leads to a reboot). Nice work Asus!


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> So is the 1107 worth the upgrade, or is it just a fix for niche issues?
> 
> Apart from the fixed bricking, I could not really tell any differences in the bios revisions tbh. I know this may sound ignorant, but I was able to run this ever since and could not get more performance out of it since launch.
> - daily:
> CPU: 4.0GHz @ 1.4V
> RAM: 3200 MHz 14-14-14-34 1.45V
> SOC: 1.1V
> - benching:
> CPU: 4.15GHz @ 1.5V
> RAM: 3615 MHz 14-14-14-34 1.6V
> SOC: 1.2V
> 
> Is there any information on the roadmap ahead for really big improvements, like tunable subtimings and ram speeds of 3866+ with new May 1.05 agesa?
> 
> Still, even if there are no perf gains, it is remarkable how almost 13000 posts in this thread alone of community members sharing their experiences and industry partners like Elmor and Raja have made this new platform work. Ironing out all the little bugs of all the edge usecases really could not have been done so quickly without such a large "beta testing crowd" and it really makes me proud to be a part of this community. Thanks to all of you.


1.6V on ram? Isn't that going to fry it?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I am really worried that people (we) might be getting our hopes up too much. People seem to expect that 1.0.0.5 will fix everything memory related and that everyone will be able to easily run 3200 at C14 @ 1.35v no matter the chip/brand.
> 
> I wish that this all becomes true but again AMD has never promised specifics and their official support is a lot lower...


My hopes are only being able to run my 3600 rated modules at 1.35V, 4000 MHz, 12-12-12-12-32. Glad you were not referring to me.


----------



## hotstocks

Hmm, so for getting the highest gaming framerates at 1080p with 1080/Titan, I understand that getting the highest memory bandwith is way more important than tight timings because what you really want is the infinity fabric as high as possible (1/2 speed of the ddr). What no one still can answer is if you are at 3600 ddr4, what method gets the infinity fabric the fastest and sub timings the fastest? Does it not matter which strap or which bclk you use to get to 3600 at all? Are they all the same, or is their a best strap and bclk to use to get the highest infinity fabric or I should say lowest latency for the infinity fabric?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Hmm, so for getting the highest gaming framerates at 1080p with 1080/Titan, I understand that getting the highest memory bandwith is way more important than tight timings because what you really want is the infinity fabric as high as possible (1/2 speed of the ddr). What no one still can answer is if you are at 3600 ddr4, what method gets the infinity fabric the fastest and sub timings the fastest? Does it not matter which strap or which bclk you use to get to 3600 at all? Are they all the same, or is their a best strap and bclk to use to get the highest infinity fabric or I should say lowest latency for the infinity fabric?


Hmm i get about same scores 3473 cl16 vs 3605 cl18


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I think it depends on IMC and Memory. In my case anything lower than 1.137 is not 100% stable not for long rendering periods. I had pc crash 3 times when rendering same 3 hour long project around 88% at 1.130 bumped to 1.137 rendered 3 hour project and another 2 projects NO PROBLEMS. And on 1.130 i passed memtests ibt aida and like everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Power Director is still best stress test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more time i spend tweekeing more im sure that one cant really recommend any settings for this platform. Everyone needs different volts and settings ATM. With more bioses and microcodes it will change. But not at this stage.


3200Mhz with SOC at 1V works fine for me. Will try that memtest64 later.


----------



## pig666eon

im having a terrible time with the audio skipping when playing games and listening to music at the same time, sometimes it happens also when just playing games

the game and audio freezes for a millisecond, fps also tanks for that and goes back to normal. ive tried different bios, turning down the freq of the cpu, clean install of the audio drivers, 2 gpus with ddu but ive had no luck

is there anyone else having this issue? or even recommend a area to look into cause im just lost atm, its been like that since day 1 and i dont see anyone else saying the same....


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pig666eon*
> 
> im having a terrible time with the audio skipping when playing games and listening to music at the same time, sometimes it happens also when just playing games
> 
> the game and audio freezes for a millisecond, fps also tanks for that and goes back to normal. ive tried different bios, turning down the freq of the cpu, clean install of the audio drivers, 2 gpus with ddu but ive had no luck
> 
> is there anyone else having this issue? or even recommend a area to look into cause im just lost atm, its been like that since day 1 and i dont see anyone else saying the same....


I have some similar issues when using increased base clocks.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> I have some similar issues when using increased base clocks.


I sometimes have sound issues and stuttering when in chrome loading some pages and watching YouTube videos. Looks like the same and only thread is doing all that instead of multitask it.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pig666eon*
> 
> im having a terrible time with the audio skipping when playing games and listening to music at the same time, sometimes it happens also when just playing games
> 
> the game and audio freezes for a millisecond, fps also tanks for that and goes back to normal. ive tried different bios, turning down the freq of the cpu, clean install of the audio drivers, 2 gpus with ddu but ive had no luck
> 
> is there anyone else having this issue? or even recommend a area to look into cause im just lost atm, its been like that since day 1 and i dont see anyone else saying the same....


Basics for issues like this: BIOS version, Windows version, and how are you overclocking(refclk, pstate, etc). Your memory overclock may be the source of the problem as well, where you MAY need to increase voltage to SOC and/or RAM.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I sometimes have sound issues and stuttering when in chrome loading some pages and watching YouTube videos. Looks like the same and only thread is doing all that instead of multitask it.


It is difficult to be sure what is causing it. Since Chrome uses GPU acceleration, if your refclk settings are too high and the video card doesn't like it, that can cause issues. RAM overclock as well, where things may WORK, but you are not 100 percent stable. Windows 10 Creators Update has caused some issues for some people as well.


----------



## alucardis666

Any word on the next bios release?


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Any word on the next bios release?


You just delayed release by 1 day!


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> It is difficult to be sure what is causing it. Since Chrome uses GPU acceleration, if your refclk settings are too high and the video card doesn't like it, that can cause issues. RAM overclock as well, where things may WORK, but you are not 100 percent stable. Windows 10 Creators Update has caused some issues for some people as well.


I don't think that is the problem, I don't do refclk OC and the computer is pretty stable. It only happens in Chrome. I can play any game (favorite one CS:GO >300fps). I think is something related to HTML5 that when I use multiple instances of it sometimes glitches.

I also recorded with OBS 50mbps and 60fps WHILE rendering with Sony Vegas a [email protected] clip and more things.


----------



## hotstocks

That sound stuttering/robo voice happens to me too, and I use Firefox, which grows ram forever and I have to close processes. That said I do have like 20-100 tabs open, so probably my fault. Though I think flash or something in Firefox is using way too much memory when I am not even using the tabs, like it keeps loading stuff forever till crashes or slows down to a halt, but this was happening on my 4 core intel also, so I think it is more to do with ****ty browsers not cleaning up their memory, prefetching the wrong tabs that you are not even open, etc. Hope new version of Firefox fixes this stuff, and yes since browser are gpu acccelerated (though I have turned that off and no help), who knows what is really going on.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> You just delayed release by 1 day!


lol.

So I finally swallowed my pride and took out 2 of my sticks. I can do 3600Mhz at the XMP profile.











Interesting note though, if I try to tighten timings at all it breaks the speed and drops ram to 2800mhz. Dunno why that is...









Overall though, my system seems to post and load windows a hair faster. Gonna see if my Cinebench score is any higher than before, if it's not then I may as well pop the other sticks in and run at 2666mhz or 3200mhz with tighter timings

*UPDATE:*

Yup. Getting 1750 with 16gb less ram. Nuts.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> lol.
> 
> So I finally swallowed my pride and took out 2 of my sticks. I can do 3600Mhz at the XMP profile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting note though, if I try to tighten timings at all it breaks the speed and drops ram to 2800mhz. Dunno why that is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall though, my system seems to post and load windows a hair faster. Gonna see if my Cinebench score is any higher than before, if it's not then I may as well pop the other sticks in and run at 2666mhz or 3200mhz with tighter timings
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> 
> Yup. Getting 1750 with 16gb less ram. Nuts.


For some the 16gb is not just pride but actual functionality


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *red-ray*
> 
> AFAIK yes, when I installed the G.Skill software some time ago I noticed several services were installed. These are the same services that ASUS AI Suite installs so I expect the G.Skill software will have all the same issues with failing the use the *Global\Access_SMBUS.HTP.Method* named mutex to interlock *SMBus* access that ASUS AI Suite has.
> 
> Any software that interacts with the *SMBus* and is not reported on the SIV 5.18 *Menu->Help->Lock Handle* panel is poorly engineered ("evil") as it fails to use the lock.
> 
> Any process the opens multiple handles to the same Mutex/Mutant is suboptimal and I advise you to ask it's author to address this. One such utility is the latest Corsair Link 4.6.0.86 and earlier. I also suspect CAM does this.
> 
> From SIV 5.19 if you navigate via the *Menu->Windows->Processes* panel you can check which locks a process has open.
> 
> 
> 
> Note that *Mutant* is the Kernel name for *Mutex* and that *Global\* is *\BaseNamedObjects\*
> 
> SIV will only report the thread names for other processes that set them using SetThreadDescription() on W10 RC2 and later.


For those that have a Corsair AIO and use Corsair Link to control the fans, light, etc., Red-Ray did not mention it but you can use SIV64 to do all that and kick Corsair Link to the roadside. The advantages are that SIV64 is Mutex conforming as he said, not buggy, and less of a resource hog.

http://rh-software.com/Using%20SIV%20to%20Control%20Corsair%20Link%20Hardware.pdf

Now if red-ray would just add in an Aura and Fan Expert replacement, I would be all set


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> For some the 16gb is not just pride but actual functionality


Oh trust me it's that for me too. I just wanted to see what the difference in ram speed meant.

Which I also just learned leaving the CAS @ 16, I can tweak the other timings!


----------



## bavarianblessed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Oh trust me it's that for me too. I just wanted to see what the difference in ram speed meant.
> 
> Which I also just learned leaving the CAS @ 16, I can tweak the other timings!


That's insane. How much voltage do you need on SOC and DRAM to run that? Your desktop screenshot above isn't legible, what base clock are you running?


----------



## Silent Scone

It's breaking the speed because the board is failing training and booting in safe mode.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's breaking the speed because the board is failing training and booting in safe mode.


That makes a lot of sense. Looks like I'll stick to Pstates for my 4.0 OC and 2666mhz with 32gb for now







...


----------



## bluej511

I wish Asus/Realtek would also fix this lingering audio issue, sick and tired of going into audio manager and switching settings back and forth to get my headphones to work haha. But hey i guess one problem at a time.


----------



## Bart

A good video just dropped, with some nice tidbits and explanations about some of the key BIOS settings, and more importantly, what range to use them within. Watch this (start at 3:23):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZgpHTaQ10k

This is gold for some of us!!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> A good video just dropped, with some nice tidbits and explanations about some of the key BIOS settings, and more importantly, what range to use them within. Watch this (start at 3:23):
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZgpHTaQ10k
> 
> This is gold for some of us!!


Heard it from the lions mouth, 1.425, no more then 80Ω on prodct either. RAM is fine all the way up to 1.5v. Haven't watched much but not sure he goes into cold boot issues which is a shame.


----------



## sr1030nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Prime95 SmalFFT's 5 hours. One voltage step down and it "restarts" (8d) at 1h mark aprox (I cant call 1h Prime stable but should be for the majority of tasks). 5 hours is ok to me.
> 
> I find that with realbench the best test is to select unlimited encoding benchmark.
> 
> At 3.85Ghz is stable @ 1.38v with LLC4.
> At 3.90Ghz I *need* 1.465v with LLC4.


Your clocks and voltages pretty well match mine, what is the highest speed you can get your ram to consistently boot at? And SoC volts?


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> 24 is normal so is 40. I had the same reset issue, your ram is the issue its failing its initial training. Its not a pll issue and changing pll may also mess with your tctl temps.
> 
> Try bios 1107 if it still needs a reset to boot then up soc slightly. Its a ram issue for sure.


Tried 1107 bios, tried 2666 strap and auto (2133) with auto vsoc - no dice. I need to reset before the system boots. Otherwise black screen and q-code 24.

Trying manual vsoc at 1.15 now.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> For those that have a Corsair AIO and use Corsair Link to control the fans, light, etc., Red-Ray did not mention it but you can use SIV64 to do all that and kick Corsair Link to the roadside. The advantages are that SIV64 is Mutex conforming as he said, not buggy, and less of a resource hog.
> 
> http://sivtxt.zz.vc/Using%20SIV%20to%20Control%20Corsair%20Link%20Hardware.pdf
> 
> Now if red-ray would just add in an Aura and Fan Expert replacement, I would be all set


Corsair Link was super bugged when Ryzen first dropped so I've been using SIV since. It's not the prettiest thing but provides so much control over your system.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Tried 1107 bios, tried 2666 strap and auto (2133) with auto vsoc - no dice. I need to reset before the system boots. Otherwise black screen and q-code 24.
> 
> Trying manual vsoc at 1.15 now.


Reset cmos or just hitting the reset button? Thats how mine was until i switched to 1107 from 1002. I'm wondering if you're having actual cold boot issues like we are. Whats the ambient like? Btw q code 24 is NORMAL, so is qcode 40 and 0c.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Reset cmos or just hitting the reset button? Thats how mine was until i switched to 1107 from 1002. I'm wondering if you're having actual cold boot issues like we are. Whats the ambient like? Btw q code 24 is NORMAL, so is qcode 40 and 0c.


Reset. As in regular reset.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> A good video just dropped, with some nice tidbits and explanations about some of the key BIOS settings, and more importantly, what range to use them within. Watch this (start at 3:23):
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZgpHTaQ10k
> 
> This is gold for some of us!!


Magister class.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Otherwise black screen and q-code 24.


Are you using Windows 10 Creators Update with an Nvidia card? There was a black screen problem that affected some people.


----------



## DDMM1517

My SPD is damaged, now i can only 2133 at 4x8
I need help!


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Are you using Windows 10 Creators Update with an Nvidia card? There was a black screen problem that affected some people.


Nope. I don't have that update yet.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> That sound stuttering/robo voice happens to me too, and I use Firefox, which grows ram forever and I have to close processes. That said I do have like 20-100 tabs open, so probably my fault. Though I think flash or something in Firefox is using way too much memory when I am not even using the tabs, like it keeps loading stuff forever till crashes or slows down to a halt, but this was happening on my 4 core intel also, so I think it is more to do with ****ty browsers not cleaning up their memory, prefetching the wrong tabs that you are not even open, etc. Hope new version of Firefox fixes this stuff, and yes since browser are gpu acccelerated (though I have turned that off and no help), who knows what is really going on.


I'm sorry that my suggestion to you back at post 10626 didn't help with Firefox.


----------



## madweazl

I saw the posts regarding latency in regard to SOC while I was at work and wanted to investigate further. As suspected, I saw no differences in cache latencies. With that said, there certainly seemed to be a trend in regard to memory latency at 1.15v.

Edit: all tests were done with identical settings with the exception of SOC. Each run was done 1-2 minutes after a reboot. The lowest my memory runs semi reliably is with SOC @.95v (you can see quite a bit of variation in the results at that voltage). 1.15 has provided the best results with memory stability tests at 3500 for me as well.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://flic.kr/p/UaeB8G


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

So I took about 8 hours of testing to confirm or discredit a claim made about SOC voltage affecting latency in AIDA64 Cache benchmark.

This was an extremely long and painfully boring process, so I hope this information is appreciated here.

I used the AIDA performance BIAS in my testing to try to give this claim the best possible chance at showing any decreases in latency. So here are my findings.



Spoiler: vSOC - AIDA/GeekBench Bias - Latency Testing



*Latency Tests (average of 3 runs):*
RAM, L1, L2, L3
*0.93750v LLC0*
Code 8 OS Load & System Restarts
Not Stable Enough To Test
*0.94375v LLC0 0.938v SVI2*
68.97, 1, 3.1, 10.1 Code 8 OS Load
*0.95000v LLC0 0.944v SVI2*
70.67, 1, 3.1, 10.1 Code 8 OS Load
*0.95625v LLC0 0.950v SVI2*
70.03, 1, 3.1, 10.1 Code 8 OS Load
*0.96250v LLC0 0.956v SVI2*
70.00, 1, 3.1, 10.1
*0.96875v LLC0 0.962v SVI2*
69.90, 1, 3.1, 10.1 Code 8 OS Load
*0.97500v LLC0 0.969v SVI2*
69.97, 1, 3.1, 10.1
*0.98125v LLC0 0.975v SVI2*
68.53, 1, 3.1, 10.1 Code 8 OS Load
*0.98750v LLC0 0.981v SVI2*
70.10, 1, 3.1, 10.1
*0.99375v LLC0 0.987v SVI2*
69.93, 1, 3.1, 10.1
*1.00000v LLC0 0.994v SVI2*
69.87, 1, 3.1, 10.1
*1.00625v LLC0*
Code 8, Cannot Load OS
*1.01250v LLC0 1.006v SVI2*
69.87, 1, 3.1, 10.1 Code 8 OS Load
*1.01875v LLC0*
Code 8, Cannot Load OS
*1.02500v LLC0*
Code 8, Cannot Load OS
*Notes:*
Memory Training Methodology used to get passed code 8 crashes loading OS.

System Code 8 Crashes Loading OS
Force Shutdown
Enter BIOS
2666 16-16-16-16-36
Save & Exit
3200 16-16-16-16-36
Save & Exit
3200 14-14-14-14-34
Save & Exit
Boot Windows
If it still code 8 crashes, go to step 2




On a side note, according to elmor, my CPU has a known bug which is causing its unreliability in booting with any of the BIAS options, so take any failures in my notes with a grain of salt.
I'm only looking at any effects on latency. Unfortunately, this bug has made this testing process painfully long.

My conclusion for the testing is that there is no meaningful difference in latency. To confirm my suspicions that the lowest latency reading I had on memory was just a fluke incident, I loading up that configuration again and tested it again. I re-ran the benchmark several times, sometimes I could get it that low, others not. So it was just a fluke that I got 3 low latencies in a row for the average.

Here is a screenshot after that test. 0.98125v LLC0 0.975v SVI2


So, I would say my results discredit the claims made by a user here that you can tune vSOC to achieve lower L2 and L3 latencies. The only thing that changed, was memory latency, but that was not statistically significant.

That user had submitted "evidence" that was not consistent with any scientific test. They had various CPU clock and reference clock frequencies they had used for examples. When asked for evidence where they used a control for just changes to vSOC, they attacked another user on this forum.

Hope this information helps.

Honorable mentions for @orlfman, @bluej511, and @CeltPC.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I saw the posts regarding latency in regard to SOC while I was at work and wanted to investigate further. As suspected, I saw no differences in cache latencies. With that said, there certainly seemed to be a trend in regard to memory latency at 1.15v.
> 
> Edit: all tests were done with identical settings with the exception of SOC. Each run was done 1-2 minutes after a reboot. The lowest my memory runs semi reliably is with SOC @.95v (you can see quite a bit of variation in the results at that voltage). 1.15 has provided the best results with memory stability tests at 3500 for me as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/UaeB8G


Haha, you just did a similar test to mine. I found that the only real way of affecting the L2 and L3 latencies is with changes to memory frequency, core frequency, or reference clock.

I bet if you ran the benchmark a few more times, you would find your lower latency on that 1.15v might have just been a fluke. My lowest latency was on 0.98125v. When I re-tested, I confirmed my suspicions.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Haha, you just did a similar test to mine. I found that the only real way of affecting the L2 and L3 latencies is with changes to memory frequency, core frequency, or reference clock.
> 
> I bet if you ran the benchmark a few more times, you would find your lower latency on that 1.15v might have just been a fluke. My lowest latency was on 0.98125v. When I re-tested, I confirmed my suspicions.


There is a difference between just trying to hit lower latencies, and getting better speeds or getting memory stable at the rated speeds(which is difficult for many of us at the moment).


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> So I took about 8 hours of testing to confirm or discredit a claim made about SOC voltage affecting latency in AIDA64 Cache benchmark.
> 
> This was an extremely long and painfully boring process, so I hope this information is appreciated here.
> 
> I used the AIDA performance BIAS in my testing to try to give this claim the best possible chance at showing any decreases in latency. So here are my findings.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: vSOC - AIDA/GeekBench Bias - Latency Testing
> 
> 
> 
> *Latency Tests (average of 3 runs):*
> RAM, L1, L2, L3
> *0.93750v LLC0*
> Code 8 OS Load & System Restarts
> Not Stable Enough To Test
> *0.94375v LLC0 0.938v SVI2*
> 68.97, 1, 3.1, 10.1 Code 8 OS Load
> *0.95000v LLC0 0.944v SVI2*
> 70.67, 1, 3.1, 10.1 Code 8 OS Load
> *0.95625v LLC0 0.950v SVI2*
> 70.03, 1, 3.1, 10.1 Code 8 OS Load
> *0.96250v LLC0 0.956v SVI2*
> 70.00, 1, 3.1, 10.1
> *0.96875v LLC0 0.962v SVI2*
> 69.90, 1, 3.1, 10.1 Code 8 OS Load
> *0.97500v LLC0 0.969v SVI2*
> 69.97, 1, 3.1, 10.1
> *0.98125v LLC0 0.975v SVI2*
> 68.53, 1, 3.1, 10.1 Code 8 OS Load
> *0.98750v LLC0 0.981v SVI2*
> 70.10, 1, 3.1, 10.1
> *0.99375v LLC0 0.987v SVI2*
> 69.93, 1, 3.1, 10.1
> *1.00000v LLC0 0.994v SVI2*
> 69.87, 1, 3.1, 10.1
> *1.00625v LLC0*
> Code 8, Cannot Load OS
> *1.01250v LLC0 1.006v SVI2*
> 69.87, 1, 3.1, 10.1 Code 8 OS Load
> *1.01875v LLC0*
> Code 8, Cannot Load OS
> *1.02500v LLC0*
> Code 8, Cannot Load OS
> *Notes:*
> Memory Training Methodology used to get passed code 8 crashes loading OS.
> 
> System Code 8 Crashes Loading OS
> Force Shutdown
> Enter BIOS
> 2666 16-16-16-16-36
> Save & Exit
> 3200 16-16-16-16-36
> Save & Exit
> 3200 14-14-14-14-34
> Save & Exit
> Boot Windows
> If it still code 8 crashes, go to step 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, according to elmor, my CPU has a known bug which is causing its unreliability in booting with any of the BIAS options, so take any failures in my notes with a grain of salt.
> I'm only looking at any effects on latency. Unfortunately, this bug has made this testing process painfully long.
> 
> My conclusion for the testing is that there is no meaningful difference in latency. To confirm my suspicions that the lowest latency reading I had on memory was just a fluke incident, I loading up that configuration again and tested it again. I re-ran the benchmark several times, sometimes I could get it that low, others not. So it was just a fluke that I got 3 low latencies in a row for the average.
> 
> Here is a screenshot after that test. 0.98125v LLC0 0.975v SVI2
> 
> 
> So, I would say my results discredit the claims made by a user here that you can tune vSOC to achieve lower L2 and L3 latencies. The only thing that changed, was memory latency, but that was not statistically significant.
> 
> That user had submitted "evidence" that was not consistent with any scientific test. They had various CPU clock and reference clock frequencies they had used for examples. When asked for evidence where they used a control for just changes to vSOC, they attacked another user on this forum.
> 
> Hope this information helps.
> 
> Honorable mentions for @orlfman, @bluej511, and @CeltPC.


And this is how you discredit theories, well done. For me soc (surprisingly) didn't even help reaching 3200mhz lol, i can do it with 1.0v just fine, i did notice that cpu core package power goes up with ram speeds (would make sense). And as of right now i am just trying to figure out my cold boot issue, which shockingly might actually have to do with it being cold. I may try to see if it boots successfully in the morning but i still don't get why changing in the BIOS right after a fail would make it work (or maybe its enough for 1min to get the board/cpu/memory at a slightly hotter temp.

Still very confusing though since 2933 has ZERO issues but 3200 does with the strap being the only thing thats changed.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDMM1517*
> 
> My SPD is damaged, now i can only 2133 at 4x8
> I need help!


Yes, that is corrupted for sure. As far as I know your alternatives consist of getting a return or exchange on your modules, or doing a reflash of your SPD's using Thaiphoon Burner. I returned mine, others here have reflashed with excellent results.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I saw the posts regarding latency in regard to SOC while I was at work and wanted to investigate further. As suspected, I saw no differences in cache latencies. With that said, there certainly seemed to be a trend in regard to memory latency at 1.15v.
> 
> Edit: all tests were done with identical settings with the exception of SOC. Each run was done 1-2 minutes after a reboot. The lowest my memory runs semi reliably is with SOC @.95v (you can see quite a bit of variation in the results at that voltage). 1.15 has provided the best results with memory stability tests at 3500 for me as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/UaeB8G


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> So I took about 8 hours of testing to confirm or discredit a claim made about SOC voltage affecting latency in AIDA64 Cache benchmark.
> 
> This was an extremely long and painfully boring process, so I hope this information is appreciated here.
> 
> I used the AIDA performance BIAS in my testing to try to give this claim the best possible chance at showing any decreases in latency. So here are my findings.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: vSOC - AIDA/GeekBench Bias - Latency Testing
> 
> 
> 
> *Latency Tests (average of 3 runs):*
> RAM, L1, L2, L3
> *0.93750v LLC0*
> Code 8 OS Load & System Restarts
> Not Stable Enough To Test
> *0.94375v LLC0 0.938v SVI2*
> 68.97, 1, 3.1, 10.1 Code 8 OS Load
> *0.95000v LLC0 0.944v SVI2*
> 70.67, 1, 3.1, 10.1 Code 8 OS Load
> *0.95625v LLC0 0.950v SVI2*
> 70.03, 1, 3.1, 10.1 Code 8 OS Load
> *0.96250v LLC0 0.956v SVI2*
> 70.00, 1, 3.1, 10.1
> *0.96875v LLC0 0.962v SVI2*
> 69.90, 1, 3.1, 10.1 Code 8 OS Load
> *0.97500v LLC0 0.969v SVI2*
> 69.97, 1, 3.1, 10.1
> *0.98125v LLC0 0.975v SVI2*
> 68.53, 1, 3.1, 10.1 Code 8 OS Load
> *0.98750v LLC0 0.981v SVI2*
> 70.10, 1, 3.1, 10.1
> *0.99375v LLC0 0.987v SVI2*
> 69.93, 1, 3.1, 10.1
> *1.00000v LLC0 0.994v SVI2*
> 69.87, 1, 3.1, 10.1
> *1.00625v LLC0*
> Code 8, Cannot Load OS
> *1.01250v LLC0 1.006v SVI2*
> 69.87, 1, 3.1, 10.1 Code 8 OS Load
> *1.01875v LLC0*
> Code 8, Cannot Load OS
> *1.02500v LLC0*
> Code 8, Cannot Load OS
> *Notes:*
> Memory Training Methodology used to get passed code 8 crashes loading OS.
> 
> System Code 8 Crashes Loading OS
> Force Shutdown
> Enter BIOS
> 2666 16-16-16-16-36
> Save & Exit
> 3200 16-16-16-16-36
> Save & Exit
> 3200 14-14-14-14-34
> Save & Exit
> Boot Windows
> If it still code 8 crashes, go to step 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, according to elmor, my CPU has a known bug which is causing its unreliability in booting with any of the BIAS options, so take any failures in my notes with a grain of salt.
> I'm only looking at any effects on latency. Unfortunately, this bug has made this testing process painfully long.
> 
> My conclusion for the testing is that there is no meaningful difference in latency. To confirm my suspicions that the lowest latency reading I had on memory was just a fluke incident, I loading up that configuration again and tested it again. I re-ran the benchmark several times, sometimes I could get it that low, others not. So it was just a fluke that I got 3 low latencies in a row for the average.
> 
> Here is a screenshot after that test. 0.98125v LLC0 0.975v SVI2
> 
> 
> So, I would say my results discredit the claims made by a user here that you can tune vSOC to achieve lower L2 and L3 latencies. The only thing that changed, was memory latency, but that was not statistically significant.
> 
> That user had submitted "evidence" that was not consistent with any scientific test. They had various CPU clock and reference clock frequencies they had used for examples. When asked for evidence where they used a control for just changes to vSOC, they attacked another user on this forum.
> 
> Hope this information helps.
> 
> Honorable mentions for @orlfman, @bluej511, and @CeltPC.


Thanks guys, looks like we all had essentially the same conclusion. Stick a fork in that theory









+rep to both of you for great efforts!


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> And this is how you discredit theories, well done. For me soc (surprisingly) didn't even help reaching 3200mhz lol, i can do it with 1.0v just fine, i did notice that cpu core package power goes up with ram speeds (would make sense). And as of right now i am just trying to figure out my cold boot issue, which shockingly might actually have to do with it being cold. I may try to see if it boots successfully in the morning but i still don't get why changing in the BIOS right after a fail would make it work (or maybe its enough for 1min to get the board/cpu/memory at a slightly hotter temp.
> 
> Still very confusing though since 2933 has ZERO issues but 3200 does with the strap being the only thing thats changed.


I have had similar experiences with something failing, then changing a setting, then changing it back to get passed a failure.

My memory training procedure would get me passed any code 8's at boot at about a 80% or higher chance. Hopefully the may update fixes my bug with the perf BIAS.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Haha, you just did a similar test to mine. I found that the only real way of affecting the L2 and L3 latencies is with changes to memory frequency, core frequency, or reference clock.
> 
> I bet if you ran the benchmark a few more times, you would find your lower latency on that 1.15v might have just been a fluke. My lowest latency was on 0.98125v. When I re-tested, I confirmed my suspicions.


Certainly possible but I ran it three times (every test followed a reboot so there were no back to back tests performed) and each result was consistently better than the other attempts (outside of what I consider flukes here and there). Since my RAM also has the best stability at 1.15 SOC (extensive HCI testing performed), it isn't a stretch that it actually performs well here (1.156 hasn't helped based on previous attempts at higher clocks or tighter latencies but I didn't run in AIDA tests at that setting).


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Certainly possible but I ran it three times (every test followed a reboot so there were no back to back tests performed) and each result was consistently better than the other attempts (outside of what I consider flukes here and there). Since my RAM also has the best stability at 1.15 SOC (extensive HCI testing performed), it isn't a stretch that it actually performs well here (1.156 hasn't helped based on previous attempts at higher clocks or tighter latencies but I didn't run in AIDA tests at that setting).


I think it comes down to how strong of an IMC you have. I find that just about any voltage above 0.93750v will give me stability at my settings. Haven't noticed any consistently repeatable latencies below 70ns on memory.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

I'll also note, some benchmarks are very difficult to get consistent results because of the predictive capabilities of Ryzen. To get the best result on Cinebench, I often have to run it 4 or more times.


----------



## huyee

So after watching the video on Ryzen OC on in thread earlier, this happen.



This is on the TridentZ 3200C16, 2x16 (DR Hynix). I don't think it's stable but it's a start for me









Edit: Add AIDA Memory Bench


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> I'll also note, some benchmarks are very difficult to get consistent results because of the predictive capabilities of Ryzen. To get the best result on Cinebench, I often have to run it 4 or more times.


Oh yea, AIDA cache tests are affected by so many variables it is tough. I disabled everything in the start menu to isolate things best I could and waited 1-2 minutes after each reboot for any odd activities that may launch before starting the tests to keep it as apples to apples as possible.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Oh yea, AIDA cache tests are affected by so many variables it is tough. I disabled everything in the start menu to isolate things best I could and waited 1-2 minutes for after each reboot for any odd activities that may launch before starting the tests to keep it as apples to apples as possible.


Same here, I would use HWinfo to make sure the CPU went into its P2 state (then killing HWinfo) before running any tests and reduced my background processes as much as I could to keep things consistent.


----------



## finalheaven

@S1L3N7D3A7H

Any updates on whether or not you were able to cure the graphics startup bug by raising SOC to 1.0v? Also you don't use G-Sync right?


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @S1L3N7D3A7H
> 
> Any updates on whether or not you were able to cure the graphics startup bug by raising SOC to 1.0v? Also you don't use G-Sync right?


None yet, I said I would report back about it after a week of testing. No, no G-Sync.

Edit. I would also have to go back to 0.95v to confirm the graphics corruption returned.

My guess would be, by the time I would have gathered enough information to make any conclusions, the May AGESA code would have been released, making any observations obsolete again.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> None yet, I said I would report back about it after a week of testing. No, no G-Sync.
> 
> Edit. I would also have to go back to 0.95v to confirm the graphics corruption returned.
> 
> My guess would be, by the time I would have gathered enough information to make any conclusions, the May AGESA code would have been released, making any observations obsolete again.


It has definitely returned for me on 1107. I am at about 0.975v. I am increasing it one notch at a time to see if the graphics bug disappears.


----------



## Kriant

In regards to my black screen on cold boot - I might be having this, but with only 1 monitor. Will try swapping cards over the weekend and see if the issue goes away


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> You should really be looking at tuning for the best latency and not worry so much about frequency once you get the memory above about 2666 as the bandwidth should be more than suffoicient. Obviously faster frequencies will help as long as you use the tightest timings to go with it. You may find that a 3600mhz c16 kit running at 3200c14-13-13-34 gives you the best compromise of frequency and timings to get the lowest latencies and best gaming performance
> 
> Doing that will get gaming performance closer to the realm of 6900K. Ryzen at 62ns, it is almost there if you look at Timespy CPU results. Latencies have improved from 100ns at launch down to about 62ns so far with the commensurate improvement in gaming performance but Ryzen will never match a 5Ghz 7700K in a pure IPC combined with frequency battle especially in light of how well tuned the intel memory subsystem is these days..
> 
> 
> 
> Eh. I forgot where i saw it but for Ryzen and gaming the latency made no where near the difference that going with a higher strap did. Getting 5fps across the board in one game just by going from 2933 to 3200 is pretty damn impressive, especially for an older game.
Click to expand...

It needs both, the frequency increases bandwidth and the latency helps with the *throughput* ( the work done over a period of time) which is the root of the problem. For memory access, it gets to a point where there is already enough bandwidth to support requirements and the rest goes to waste. 2666Mhz at 45ns (like an intel platform) will perform better under a gaming load than 3600mhz at 70ns. If latency is the same at both frequencies, then the 3600 will perform better.

What happened to the memory latency when you changed strap? In all the experimentation done so far, the latency has dropped down to as low as 62ns as the frequencies have increased when combined with tighter timings. Remember it started out at 100ns on launch day. One post I saw shower Timespy CPU scores over 9000, up from 6500 at launch, using 3200mhzc14 memory, the latency also dropped down to 62ns.

Right now though, Ryzen is still in that transition period between slow and best performance, things are changing on an almost daily level. Until the last bit of memory performance has been eeked out of theses systems, any configuration that you choose today is going to have to be a compromise of some sort. The best approach if you are after useful gaming performance is to try different configurations within the available range that has been opened up and pick the one that provides the best balance of speed and latency you can get. Resist the temptation to only go for the highest frequency in isolation. That helps in some workloads but is not always the best if you want the best frame rates. Cinebench and it would seem Blender, are examples of workloads that is not that impacted by the higher latencies.


----------



## gtbtk

You guys may find this a useful read and it may help explain some of teh more obscure voltage settings in the bios. It is a DDR4 point to point design guide

Like or hate Micron memory, they do produce the best documents that explain the various memory technologies they manufacture. This and the doco on GDDR5 and GDDR5x as it relates to GPUs is also good. Much easier to follow than anything that I have seen from samsung.

https://www.micron.com/resource-details/297e5bfa-6f92-4471-9b84-22b1ee76482d


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> That user had submitted "evidence" that was not consistent with any scientific test. They had various CPU clock and reference clock frequencies they had used for examples. When asked for evidence where they used a control for just changes to vSOC, they attacked another user on this forum.


"THEY"?

This has been blown completely out of proportion....
There was 1 person claiming a theory, and it was in my opinion, everyone vs this 1 person... that then felt cornered and responded to that.

Wow guys... I am disappointed in what supposedly should be a good forum, it turns out to be just another drama nest.


----------



## Batman1982

Hi,
have now 2 stable Memory configurations ( HCI Memtest 1000% without failure )

2 * 16GB Dual Rank F4 3200 GVR @ 14-14-14-34 2666MHZ
and
4* 8GB Single Rank Gskill Flare X @ 18-18-18-36 3200MHZ

which one should i use? I need it only for Gaming.

i´ve heard thats 2666 Dual Rank = 3200 Single Rank , but the Timings are a lot better with the Dual Rank.

Anyone an idea?


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leareynl*
> 
> "THEY"?
> 
> This has been blown completely out of proportion....
> There was 1 person claiming a theory, and it was in my opinion, everyone vs this 1 person... that then felt cornered and responded to that.
> 
> Wow guys... I am disappointed in what supposedly should be a good forum, it turns out to be just another drama nest.


They can mean a singular individual. I don't think anyone here was being rude to this person. People asking for proof is hardly cornering anyone. Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence. Burden of proof is always on the person making the claim. Regardless, people around here, still put in an effort to investigate, as not to lead astray any novice overclockers.

People are coming from all over the place to this forum, and this thread, seeking information to help them. Misinformation isn't going to help anyone. If someone comes up with a hypothesis, it has to be open for criticism. Its not a credible hypothesis, if it cannot be falsifiable. Evidence must be presented to support the hypothesis. If the evidence doesn't accord with the hypothesis, then it should be thrown out, or altered to fit the new information.


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> They can mean a singular individual. I don't think anyone here was being rude to this person. People asking for proof is hardly cornering anyone. Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence. Burden of proof is always on the person making the claim. Regardless, people around here, still put in an effort to investigate, as not to lead astray any novice overclockers.
> 
> People are coming from all over the place to this forum, and this thread, seeking information to help them. Misinformation isn't going to help anyone. If someone comes up with a hypothesis, it has to be open for criticism. Its not a credible hypothesis, if it cannot be falsifiable. Evidence must be presented to support the hypothesis. If the evidence doesn't accord with the hypothesis, then it should be thrown out, or altered to fit the new information.


Well i must have missed that English class where THEY is used in a singular form, meaning 1 person.
But anyway.
I agree that there should be no misinformation.
But everyone here is in his mind, not giving any misinformation.
And in my mind, there is no misinformation, because of this 1 single reason : every CPU/MOBO is different.

To get back on the claimed theory, i have already said earlier, he meant WRONG soc voltage, meaning that his memory controller was most likely unstable and resulting in odd latencies that you would otherwise not see.
But people misinterpreted it, and thought that changing soc in general would alter the latencies.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leareynl*
> 
> Well i must have missed that English class where THEY is used in a singular form, meaning 1 person.
> But anyway.
> I agree that there should be no misinformation.
> But everyone here is in his mind, not giving any misinformation.
> And in my mind, there is no misinformation, because of this 1 single reason : every CPU/MOBO is different.
> 
> To get back on the claimed theory, i have already said earlier, he meant WRONG soc voltage, meaning that his memory controller was most likely unstable and resulting in odd latencies that you would otherwise not see.
> But people misinterpreted it, and thought that changing soc in general would alter the latencies.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Singular_they
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demoniacstar*
> 
> ....if you have higher then 3.0 latency on l2 cache now you're SoC voltage is not right
> if you have higher then 10.0 on l3 cache your latencies are not right....
> if you run this test a screen shot it ...then change you SoC voltage and compare you will see how things change ....also if you l3 cache is not above 400 GB/s you are running a bad SoC voltage and it needs to be tuned


He made general statements, and claims that were provably false and later in the thread attacked people for first being skeptical. As if asking for information to validate a claim is somehow an attack on a persons credibility.

Edit. I'll at least acknowledge the validity of the 400 GB/s claim, but nobody was disagreeable with him on that point.

Sorry had to dig this back up. Should have been left buried.


----------



## bavarianblessed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Batman1982*
> 
> Hi,
> have now 2 stable Memory configurations ( HCI Memtest 1000% without failure )
> 
> 2 * 16GB Dual Rank F4 3200 GVR @ 14-14-14-34 2666MHZ
> and
> 4* 8GB Single Rank Gskill Flare X @ 18-18-18-36 3200MHZ
> 
> which one should i use? I need it only for Gaming.
> 
> i´ve heard thats 2666 Dual Rank = 3200 Single Rank , but the Timings are a lot better with the Dual Rank.
> 
> Anyone an idea?


Have you benchmarked both configs? Whichever provides the best throughput and lowest latency is your winner.


----------



## 4rcherz

So since updating to 1107 I appear to have a cold boot bug again. (i leave mains connected, just shutdown OS). 2 days in row now it failed to boot and had to go into BIOS and set PSTATES again. During the day no issues I've noticed what so ever.


----------



## Batman1982

hm ok then i makes Benchmarks in the Evening =) thx for reply


----------



## ShiftyJ

Can somebody please give me a quick rundown on how to use Zenstates. Do I leave everything in the Bios at default and just adjust the clock speed and voltage in Zenstates? Will down clocking still work?


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Singular_they
> He made general statements, and claims that were provably false and later in the thread attacked people for first being skeptical. As if asking for information to validate a claim is somehow an attack on a persons credibility.
> 
> Sorry had to dig this back up. Should have been left buried.


I'd love to continue the discussion but I will not. this should be buried yes I agree but still I believe that it is brought way out of context. If someone says something and its not true, well hey guess what, this is the internet, it happens.
Forums are generally based on opinions and very little are facts.

And specially this what we are dealing with, where a particular set of settings works for 1 person, and it totally does not work for the other.
Even stuff that elmor has said does not appear true in my case.

So take it with a grain of salt... I do not believe that anyone here is giving "misinformation" on purpose.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyJ*
> 
> Can somebody please give me a quick rundown on how to use Zenstates. Do I leave everything in the Bios at default and just adjust the clock speed and voltage in Zenstates? Will down clocking still work?


Manually set your BCLK first and make sure core voltage is on AUTO.

See my signature as an example.

I would recommend disabling core performance boost as well.

Good luck!


----------



## ShiftyJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Manually set your BCLK first and make sure core voltage is on AUTO.
> 
> See my signature as an example.
> 
> I would recommend disabling core performance boost as well.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks! So I manually set my BCLK to my desired Pstate0?


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyJ*
> 
> Thanks! So I manually set my BCLK to my desired Pstate0?


Your BCLK is your reference clock. Should default to 100MHz. Unless you know what you are doing and how this affects your other components, set it to 100.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyJ*
> 
> Thanks! So I manually set my BCLK to my desired Pstate0?


This has been posted here before, but this is a good intro into some of the general principles behind overclocking Ryzen.

https://youtu.be/vZgpHTaQ10k


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Probably....this is why I am waiting on 1.0.0.5 to come out before I fight with it. On 0083 I was mostly stable at 2667 with a few issues, but was too busy to fight with it at the time, and at this point with the update expected in the next two weeks, I have too many other things going on to be worried. My system is stable. I am more annoyed at this wait for AMD to give Vega details and release than I am about not running at 3200.


Yep waiting for next AGESA here as well. If worst comes to worst I keeping using "Sleep/Resume". I like how it's "insta go to desktop"







.

Fail_CNT seems like an AMD workaround issue if you get what I mean. Was needed in a way, not just for us "enthusiasts", for example any retailer selling "system/OC bundle" which included high speed RAM would need it or they'd have a lot of purchasers needing support/possible RMA.

I also like how Asus are actively trying to conceive a solution as well. I may soon try UEFI 0003 to gain the Asus EC flash and then use 1107 with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I feel as if the 1.0.0.4a is the culprit when booting up (power active to PSU). I never had boot problems prior to that. I know they improved memory latencies and such with 1.0.0.4a so I assume that may be the cause. Further, confirming this theory is that I believe raising the SOC even further to 1.0v will solve the boot up issues.
> 
> Elmor confirmed that boot from no power (PSU is turned off/unplugged) is a Ryzen issue because it will not save the DDR Volt settings when PSU is off/unplugged.


The prior UEFI had Fail_CNT higher than 1. So owners may not have been aware that the 3x boot loops is there to reapply settings







. If we increase Fail_CNT to 3 or so we have UEFI 0079 as ones prior to it







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> And public thanks to *gupsterg* for his earlier clear description of procODT operation.
> 
> I am close to adopting the belief that not only does Asus believe in overclocking, they believe (and this is easy to do given this thread alone) that overclocking is pursued as an end in itself. With that assumption followed by asking themselves how to make it more fun, they chose to make overclocking like a hyperdimensional dungeon game. Each room (parameter) has to be "felt out" by the blind adventurer to find out what is in it, and what trolls are waiting for the unwary. To add complexity, what the adventurer does in one room may be communicated to other unspecified rooms, including those already passed through, changing their contents (functions). And the Final Boss (Asus) gets to change the room details every couple of weeks -- sometimes making accessible rooms that previously weren't but which must be traversed.
> 
> And like the hapless adventurer in the ancestral DecSystem 10 DND game, every bad troll encounter leads to a restart from scratch back at the mailbox (every bad parameter combination leads to a reboot). Nice work Asus!


NP







.

I am glad I purchased Asus mobo







, I like the "hyperdimensional dungeon game"







.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I am glad I purchased Asus mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I like the "hyperdimensional dungeon game"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nothing beat the final boss of the old DFI boards.


----------



## gupsterg

Yeah they were nice







, had one myself for S939







, but the colour scheme at times seemed a bit out there







.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDMM1517*
> 
> My SPD is damaged, now i can only 2133 at 4x8
> I need help!


Welcome to the club! You either have to RMA or flash correct SPD data with Thaiphoon Burner. Also, stop using Aura! That's the culprit.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yeah they were nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , had one myself for S939
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but the colour scheme at times seemed a bit out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


At the time it was pretty rad. I was just a young buck in high school. Built a chilled liquid cooled system with SLI 6600GTs in it for a senior project. Giving a presentation on how to setup and overclock an athlon 64 with a DFI board was.....interesting? lol.


----------



## Clukos

My maximum 100% stable OC at 1.3v vcore (1.286v load) and 1.45v on the RAM, 1.175v soc



For 3600CL14 I need 1.4750v ram and 1.2v soc and I'm not sure that's 100% stable either. And because I'm running with the Wraith Spire I noticed that going over 1.3v on the vcore spikes temps dramatically, from 65-67C under load to 80C+


----------



## DDMM1517

Thaiphoon Burner Is there a tutorial?


----------



## DDMM1517

Is there a tutorial? Thx！


----------



## Clukos

First you have to buy the full program (personal license), then you open it up and find your stick in the database, it should look like this when you search for your ram:



You click on the ram that corresponds to your kit and hit export, save that file somewhere. Then you click write -*At this stage close any monitoring software just in case*-, this is only available in the full version and it should look like this:



You select the file you downloaded in the "Load SPD dump from file" and you write to each stick individually from the EEPROM Location (maybe the "write to all" does that automatically but I don't know for sure because I haven't tried that). At least that's what I did.


----------



## Voodoo Jungle

Hey guys, I've just updated the free edition of Thaiphoon Burner to v10.1.0.0 build 0502 to let you compare SPD dumps with the Comporator tool. This will help you assess the corruption rate of SPD of your G.SKILL Trident Z RGB modules. Below is a screenshot that displays a critical corruption rate.



As you can see, the first part of SPD (Bytes 0x00 - 0xFF) is significantly corrupted and needs to be reprogram as soon as possible since it contains important data on timing delays, clock cycle times, DRAM and module physical parameters, etc. The second part (Bytes 0x100 - 0x1FF) is untouched and it contains XMP profiles, module's part number, DRAM and module manufacturer ID, serial number, production date.


----------



## Clukos

Just ran it and it seems perfect on my end:










So it definitely works as you would expect.


----------



## 4rcherz

Started using the ZenStates program and I've seem to have lost my downclockng (and options in power settings). A quick google and it said to modify the registry to enable the option again but it didn't seem to work. I assume i'm missing something?

When the Zenstates app loads it puts the motherboard into OC mode, which is why i've lost my downclocking?

TIA

[EDIT] Cleared CMOS and didn't change BLK seems to have resolved this... I'll try up BLK again to see if it does it again.

[EDIT2] Confirmed when I change the BLK in BIOS to 100.2 it disabled the Min Processor State in power options. Which leads me to why when BIOS set to 100 BLK it shows as 98.8







!


----------



## Decoman

I will maybe be booting up my Ryzen computer for the first time later today, but I am unnerved by reading about how SPD data on ram sticks can be corrupted. Are there pointers to avoid having similar issues?

I don't have a lot of RGB/LED stuff, certainly not on my ram sticks, so I am thinking, if I just don't install software for "Aura" or any other LED software, I should be good, right?

Edit: At least wrong SPD values seem easy to detect, using cpu-z software.


----------



## [email protected]

Hi folks,

Can someone who has a board with non-working RGB LED lighting please contact me? We need a board that is non-responsive to Aura/firmware, where the RGB LEDs will not work no matter what you do. If you have such an issue please drop me a PM. We'll set up an exchange so that we can find out why this is happening.

-Raja


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> Can someone who has a board with non-working RGB LED lighting please contact me? We need a board that is non-responsive to Aura, where the RGB LEDs will not work no matter what you do. If you have such an issue please drop me a PM. We'll set up an exchange so that we can find out why this is happening.
> 
> -Raja


I had that happen to me and I resolved it simply by going into the bios and disabling/enabling the led. The board lighting would not work not matter what unless I did that change. Not touching Aura though, it's very risky at this moment (SPD problem), sorry. Hope that helps in some way








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> if I just don't install software for "Aura" or any other LED software, I should be good, right?


Yes, Aura is causing the problems. Since I've flashed my ram I have 0 issues without using Aura


----------



## Speedwood

we are se same issues on : Ram bricked

https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/asus-prime-x370-pro-am4-1156996-63.html#post25515831


----------



## bluej511

So again, 18-19°C this morning in the room and cold boot bug, f9 and instant boot loop. Going into the BIOS and changing the speed from 3200>2933>3200 and hitting save and reset tells me i changed nothing but it will reboot and be at 3200mhz in windows. I''m really starting to think its an actual "cold" bug.


----------



## Rigsmal

*del


----------



## Decoman

*nevermind* (pls delete)


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So again, 18-19°C this morning in the room and cold boot bug, f9 and instant boot loop. Going into the BIOS and changing the speed from 3200>2933>3200 and hitting save and reset tells me i changed nothing but it will reboot and be at 3200mhz in windows. I''m really starting to think its an actual "cold" bug.


Would maybe setting fail_cnt to lets say 5 help with cold booting?
So that while its warming up, it is retrying the same setting 5 times before falling in to recovery mode.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leareynl*
> 
> Would maybe setting fail_cnt to lets say 5 help with cold booting?
> So that while its warming up, it is retrying the same setting 5 times before falling in to recovery mode.


I changed it to 3 will try it. Its doing it at soc of 1.0v though which is good, using more wattage though which is a bit weird. Going from 2933 to 3200 sends my idle wattage from 23w to 29w.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> I will maybe be booting up my Ryzen computer for the first time later today, but I am unnerved by reading about how SPD data on ram sticks can be corrupted. Are there pointers to avoid having similar issues?
> 
> I don't have a lot of RGB/LED stuff, certainly not on my ram sticks, so I am thinking, if I just don't install software for "Aura" or any other LED software, I should be good, right?
> 
> Edit: At least wrong SPD values seem easy to detect, using cpu-z software.


The SPD corruption is linked to the RGB Aura method to control the lighting effects. If you are not using RGB memory sticks, you shouldn't have any trouble. For some reason, the affected RAM allows SPD data to be modified, rather than having THAT stuff be a ROM while color can be changed.


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I changed it to 3 will try it. Its doing it at soc of 1.0v though which is good, using more wattage though which is a bit weird. Going from 2933 to 3200 sends my idle wattage from 23w to 29w.


the watts on your CPU package or overall motherboard?
How do you measure it?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> A good video just dropped, with some nice tidbits and explanations about some of the key BIOS settings, and more importantly, what range to use them within. Watch this (start at 3:23):
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZgpHTaQ10k
> 
> This is gold for some of us!!


Take notice that he suggest Linx (aka Linpack AVX) for testing memory, but suggests Prime95 for testing CPU.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Take notice that he suggest Linx (aka Linpack AVX) for testing memory


Nothing but a valid reason to ignore anything else he is saying.


----------



## Timur Born

Well, Linpack does test memory/controller, especially with large test sizes.


----------



## OnSync

I have a question. I know that AMD has recommended 1.35V as 24/7 use - I however don't have my PC running 24/7, but back to the point - is 1,417V too high for normal usage as rendering/gaming @ 3,92GHz on air cooling?


I tried setting my voltage to 1.35V but my PC crashes when running the CineBench. So I left the setting on Auto, hence my voltage without activity is for some reason 1,417V, but during activity it drops to 3,95V (as a initiating/ending voltage) to 1,37V.
Is it ok to leave my settings as is if I don't have any issues or should I lower my CPU clock to 3,85 with 1,35V?

EDIT: HWINFO shows me slightly different information. So I'm not sure what to trust here.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> Can someone who has a board with non-working RGB LED lighting please contact me? We need a board that is non-responsive to Aura/firmware, where the RGB LEDs will not work no matter what you do. If you have such an issue please drop me a PM. We'll set up an exchange so that we can find out why this is happening.
> 
> -Raja


I've sent you a pm mate.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Well, Linpack does test memory/controller, especially with large test sizes.


As do other tests, but I wouldn't recommend on a public video to test with Linpack for isolating memory specifically (if that is indeed what was said)


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Batman1982*
> 
> Hi,
> have now 2 stable Memory configurations ( HCI Memtest 1000% without failure )
> 
> 2 * 16GB Dual Rank F4 3200 GVR @ 14-14-14-34 2666MHZ
> and
> 4* 8GB Single Rank Gskill Flare X @ 18-18-18-36 3200MHZ
> 
> which one should i use? I need it only for Gaming.
> 
> i´ve heard thats 2666 Dual Rank = 3200 Single Rank , but the Timings are a lot better with the Dual Rank.
> 
> Anyone an idea?


whatever setting has the lowest latency


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leareynl*
> 
> the watts on your CPU package or overall motherboard?
> How do you measure it?


Watts on cpu using hwinfo.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nothing but a valid reason to ignore anything else he is saying.


I will state that I've never had a memory overclock pass a Linpack test (ITB at max setting in my case) and fail in HCI (10 loops ITB and 400% HCI). I have had HCI pass (400%) and ITB fail (10 loops) though. Somebody mentioned (Praz I believe) that running one instance of HCI per thread was needed to maximize the load on the the CPU (IMC?) to validate the results and to that extent, I think IBT certainly fits the bill there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnSync*
> 
> I have a question. I know that AMD has recommended 1.35V as 24/7 use - I however don't have my PC running 24/7, but back to the point - is 1,417V too high for normal usage as rendering/gaming @ 3,92GHz on air cooling?
> 
> 
> I tried setting my voltage to 1.35V but my PC crashes when running the CineBench. So I left the setting on Auto, hence my voltage without activity is for some reason 1,417V, but during activity it drops to 3,95V (as a initiating/ending voltage) to 1,37V.
> Is it ok to leave my settings as is if I don't have any issues or should I lower my CPU clock to 3,85 with 1,35V?
> 
> EDIT: HWINFO shows me slightly different information. So I'm not sure what to trust here.


I wouldn't be concerned with 1.417v.


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Watts on cpu using hwinfo.


So if it is Cores+SoC then that is pretty good.
SoC requires quite a bit and it makes sense that if you go up in speed of memory you use more power.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I will state that I've never had a memory overclock pass a Linpack test (ITB at max setting in my case) and fail in HCI (10 loops ITB and 400% HCI). I have had HCI pass (400%) and ITB fail (10 loops) though. Somebody mentioned (Praz I believe) that running one instance of HCI per thread was needed to maximize the load on the the CPU (IMC?) to validate the results and to that extent, I think IBT certainly fits the bill there.
> I wouldn't be concerned with 1.417v.


If those are the only tests you've tried, I'd recommend Google Stress app test for isolating memory instability.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leareynl*
> 
> So if it is Cores+SoC then that is pretty good.
> SoC requires quite a bit and it makes sense that if you go up in speed of memory you use more power.


No its just cpu core package power, used to be 17-19w on idle its now 29w. At load used to be aroudn 126w under realbench and its now up to 138w or so. Not sure why more ram speed with the same soc uses more power but makes sense.


----------



## OnSync

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I wouldn't be concerned with 1.417v.


But what about HWINFO, it shows that my current and max voltages are 1,44V. Is CPUZ the one that shows wrong info or why such results in different applications?


----------



## skline00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Manually set your BCLK first and make sure core voltage is on AUTO.
> 
> See my signature as an example.
> 
> I would recommend disabling core performance boost as well.
> 
> Good luck!


I want to say a BIG THANK YOU to S13N7D3A7H for his 1107 BIOS posting.

I'm running the EXACT settings on my 1800x with FlareX DDR4-3200 and the EXACT Asus Zenstate 0.2.2 settings and ALL of my benchmarks are solid.

I have my cpu custom watercooled with an EK EVO AM4 block. Temps and voltages are very good as measured by my licensed version of Aida64.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If those are the only tests you've tried, I'd recommend Google Stress app test for isolating memory instability.


I don't believe I'm experiencing any memory issues at the moment but I'll keep that in mind should I suspect something down the road (I usually just turn to memtest86).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnSync*
> 
> But what about HWINFO, it shows that my current and max voltages are 1,44V. Is CPUZ the one that shows wrong info or why such results in different applications?


HWiNFO SVI2 maximum voltage has almost always displayed what I've set in BIOS for vcore. I'd be really surprised if it was displaying 1.444 and you had set 1.417 in BIOS.


----------



## jdown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> Can someone who has a board with non-working RGB LED lighting please contact me? We need a board that is non-responsive to Aura/firmware, where the RGB LEDs will not work no matter what you do. If you have such an issue please drop me a PM. We'll set up an exchange so that we can find out why this is happening.
> 
> -Raja


I have sent you a PM.


----------



## OnSync

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> HWiNFO SVI2 maximum voltage has almost always displayed what I've set in BIOS for vcore. I'd be really surprised if it was displaying 1.444 and you had set 1.417 in BIOS.


My bios voltage is set on AUTO. That's what I wrote in my 1st pic. And thats why It's confusing to see 1,417 in CPUZ and 1,44 in HWINFO.


----------



## Steelraven

Hi Guys.

I'm new to this board despite I'm following this thread quite a while to keep being updated on BIOS information and updates.

Also I made my first attemption on Ryzen overclocking and just wanted to report my results for the statistics.

First I was on the 0902 BIOS and couldn't get my RAM to run on XMP settings. Then I tried 0083 and now I'm running:

- RAM: D.O.C.P. Standard (3200 Mhz / CL14-14-14-34 / 1.35V)
- CPU: BIOS Custom PState P0 @ 3.8 Ghz @ 1.35V

Nothing else changed except of RAM Boot Voltage @ 1.35V.

I've also tried 4.0 and 3.9 Ghz P0.
4.0 does POST and runs in BIOS but can't boot into Windows.
3.9 boots into Windows, but load on all cores (i.e. Prime95) instantly crashes.

As I said I'm new to Ryzen overclocking and overclocking in general. I've read about things like SoC Voltage, LLC and such stuff, but have no experience with it and not really a good idea what the stuff is doing and what is good and what bad. So I didn't mess with this.

Also since my rig is a daily gaming machine I want something stable 24/7 safe setup.

I have one question since I'm curious about it:
The TRC timing in the XMP profile for my RAM is 48, but on D.O.C.P Standard HWInfo shows me 73.
In UEFI there is a page where you can set timings "after training". When I set TRC there manually to 48 nothing changes. Do I missunderstand what this page is doing?
Why is the XMP timing even wrong?


----------



## BlazingNanites

Aura
I thought I had it working Sunday night, I could see motherboard, graphics and memory in the Aura program
Monday morning I uninstalled Aura per Elmor's advice.
Today I noticed the SPD of bank 4 (HWINFO64 says bank 3) of the memory has had its SPD overwritten

What do I do now?

Is this a G. Skill problem or Asus?

BTW Bios 1107 is the most stable, yet. Num Lock doesn't work


----------



## OnSync

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazingNanites*
> 
> Num Lock doesn't work


What do you mean?


----------



## BlazingNanites

Num Lock is set Enabled in Bios, but I must Press it upon boot. On my CH5 it works properly


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnSync*
> 
> My bios voltage is set on AUTO. That's what I wrote in my 1st pic. And thats why It's confusing to see 1,417 in CPUZ and 1,44 in HWINFO.


Ahh, OK. SVI2 in HWiNFO is usually spot on for me so that is the one I'd trust. I dont think I've ever had CPU-Z report a lower voltage than HWiNFO; I wonder if that is something with the new version (not sure I've tried it yet). I'd certainly dump the auto vcore as it is highly unlikely you need that much. At 3.9ghz, I need 1.387 under a heavy load (e.g. IBT @max); try something like 1.412 in BIOS and see how that works out for you.


----------



## OnSync

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazingNanites*
> 
> Num Lock is set Enabled in Bios, but I must Press it upon boot. On my CH5 it works properly


WIN + R / regedit / HKEY_USERS / .DEFAULT / Control Panel / Keyboard / InitialKeyboardIndicators set this to 2
Repeat same step for the ones that start with S-1-5..... / Control Panel / Keyboard / InitialKeyboardIndicators set this to 2
Reboot


----------



## BlazingNanites

Why should I have to do a Reg Edit?


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnSync*
> 
> WIN + R / regedit / HKEY_USERS / .DEFAULT / Control Panel / Keyboard / InitialKeyboardIndicators set this to 2
> Repeat same step for the ones that start with S-1-5..... / Control Panel / Keyboard / InitialKeyboardIndicators set this to 2
> Reboot


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazingNanites*
> 
> Why should I have to do a Reg Edit?


I think he means this as workaround for your "problem". But I'm sure you just said that to mention a possible BIOS bug, not that it is an actual problem for you?!


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I am glad I purchased Asus mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I like the "hyperdimensional dungeon game"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing beat the final boss of the old DFI boards.
Click to expand...

I still have one of those (Lanparty NF4) as a backup PC in case this one fails. _I also still have over an inch of paper notes on how to set it up._ One core, one thread, still plays streaming video without a hitch under Linux Mint 64 MATE 17.3.


----------



## OnSync

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> I think he means this as workaround for your "problem". But I'm sure you just said that to mention a possible BIOS bug, not that it is an actual problem for you?!


Yea, I had the same issue. This fixed the num lock (bug?) for the login screen.


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> My maximum 100% stable OC at 1.3v vcore (1.286v load) and 1.45v on the RAM, 1.175v soc
> 
> 
> 
> For 3600CL14 I need 1.4750v ram and 1.2v soc and I'm not sure that's 100% stable either. And because I'm running with the Wraith Spire I noticed that going over 1.3v on the vcore spikes temps dramatically, from 65-67C under load to 80C+


I'm not sure what you mean by 100% stable but I have 3500CL14 with 1.40 DRAM and 1.10 SOC, are you tweaking the rest of the voltages as well or are you just changing those?


----------



## slaughter59

Is anyone able to find the trident Z RGB 3200CL14 on Thaiphoon's SPD browser? The only 3200 I can found is CL 16, so definetely not for samsung B-die.


----------



## proilyxa

All I continue to torment the operative. . In general, by trial and error, I found this result. 1 and 2 slot mother, run any of my 2 g.skill to 3200 , but 3 and 4 slot, do not run. And when I connect 2 bars, then 2933 starts the system, and on 3200 there. The bios was 1002, 0083, at the given time of 1007. The marriage of the slots ???


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> Can someone who has a board with non-working RGB LED lighting please contact me? We need a board that is non-responsive to Aura/firmware, where the RGB LEDs will not work no matter what you do. If you have such an issue please drop me a PM. We'll set up an exchange so that we can find out why this is happening.
> 
> -Raja


Crap, I have the issue but I have a custom loop :/ it happened to me after flashing 1107.

I tried disabling ROG Effect -> led in the BIOS and also RGB, nothing worked.


----------



## Quijano

Hi,

i updated my board to 1107 and i can run my ram at 2666. I haven`t tried much more.

What gets me a little worried and annoyed is the CPU temperature. When i go into Bios it is always around 57°.

RyzenMaster shows me temps around 30-35 and HWinfo64 says CPU around 50 and CPU socket around 30.

I had the Asus X370 Prime before that and it would give me temps in bios, ai suite and ryzen master.

Which temps can i trust?

Is my board defect?


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> 1.6V on ram? Isn't that going to fry it?


nah, does not get even warm to the touch.

granted, there really are no long term tests regarding ddr4 max voltage. from what I have read, 1.8V is where degredation starts to appear and also when the module for whatever reason reaches abnormally high temps. but if you have a fan blowing on it during oc sessions, going that high on ddr4 voltage for short term is really not an issue. some oc kits are actually binned for running at 2.0V with some crazy high speeds and low timings.

from my experience, my sticks do not get any more efficient when cranking up the volts. I have tested up to 1.8V so far. but that might also have to do with ryzen's imc, have no other high end ddr4 system to compare with...


----------



## arang

Any way to turn off mobo RGB light without aura when power off ?
i uninstalled aura because, even though i unsync with g skill rgb ram it dosen't work
default G skill rgb pattern works only when i uninstall aura


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quijano*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> i updated my board to 1107 and i can run my ram at 2666. I haven`t tried much more.
> 
> What gets me a little worried and annoyed is the CPU temperature. When i go into Bios it is always around 57°.
> 
> RyzenMaster shows me temps around 30-35 and HWinfo64 says CPU around 50 and CPU socket around 30.
> 
> I had the Asus X370 Prime before that and it would give me temps in bios, ai suite and ryzen master.
> 
> Which temps can i trust?
> 
> Is my board defect?


Tdie tends to have the correct temperature in HWinfo. The problem is that the Ryzen X processors have that temperature reporting nonsense going on where the reported temperature is 20 degrees or so higher than the real temperatures, for no good reason in my opinion.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *proilyxa*
> 
> All I continue to torment the operative. . In general, by trial and error, I found this result. 1 and 2 slot mother, run any of my 2 g.skill to 3200 , but 3 and 4 slot, do not run. And when I connect 2 bars, then 2933 starts the system, and on 3200 there. The bios was 1002, 0083, at the given time of 1007. The marriage of the slots ???


The manual says to use Slots A2 and B2 for two sticks of memory. From the CPU, A1, A2, B1, B2.

Depending on your memory, is it 1T or 2T memory, you will find that different BIOS versions work better for you. 0902 was the last official BIOS that was a 2T BIOS. 0083 is also a 2T BIOS. 1002 and 1107 are 1T, as are 0079-0082.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arang*
> 
> Any way to turn off mobo RGB light without aura when power off ?
> i uninstalled aura because, even though i unsync with g skill rgb ram it dosen't work
> default G skill rgb pattern works only when i uninstall aura


BIOS setting, I don't remember it off the top of my head and I am at work at the moment.


----------



## Ticas

I had this problem(Motherboard rgb didn't work but the trident z rgb worked)

1. I tried all modes and changed colors or the the tones from the triangel (sometimes it resets and change the tone to black)
2. I reset all the settings form the bios to default
3. I played with the ROG lights settings and the RGB (Enable/Disabled or ON/OFF state)
4. I unplugged the power cord and pressed reset CMOS for 5-10 seconds
5. I entered AURA i pressed all the modes with the links between the mobo and the memories ON and then OFF
6. Finally i pressed DEFAULT and all worked normal
7.Profit







)

One of this steppes helped but i don't know WHICH one







)
Hope it will solve other people problem.


----------



## arang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> BIOS setting, I don't remember it off the top of my head and I am at work at the moment.


bios setting is completely off the rgb
i want off rgb only when turn off the computer ,without aura (for gskill default pattern)
seems impossible
thank you


----------



## BlazingNanites

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ticas*
> 
> I had this problem(Motherboard rgb didn't work but the trident z rgb worked)
> 
> 1. I tried all modes and changed colors or the the tones from the triangel (sometimes it resets and change the tone to black)
> 2. I reset all the settings form the bios to default
> 3. I played with the ROG lights settings and the RGB (Enable/Disabled or ON/OFF state)
> 4. I unplugged the power cord and pressed reset CMOS for 5-10 seconds
> 5. I entered AURA i pressed all the modes with the links between the mobo and the memories ON and then OFF
> 6. Finally i pressed DEFAULT and all worked normal
> 7.Profit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> One of this steppes helped but i don't know WHICH one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Hope it will solve other people problem.


We are to uninstall Aura until further notice. See page 1 of this thread

My SPD on stick 2 is corrupted


----------



## Quijano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Tdie tends to have the correct temperature in HWinfo. The problem is that the Ryzen X processors have that temperature reporting nonsense going on where the reported temperature is 20 degrees or so higher than the real temperatures, for no good reason in my opinion.


But I thought the temperature issue was fixed in the latest bios update.

As it is, it is kind of impossible to set the fanspeeds correctly.


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arang*
> 
> bios setting is completely off the rgb
> i want off rgb only when turn off the computer ,without aura (for gskill default pattern)
> seems impossible
> thank you


There is a subordinate option for this. See this picture:
https://rog.asus.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=63166&d=1489507124&thumb=1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quijano*
> 
> But I thought the temperature issue was fixed in the latest bios update.
> 
> As it is, it is kind of impossible to set the fanspeeds correctly.


This is not an issue, it was supposed to do that. AMD hardcoded that. The newest version of the Ryzen Master and some other monitoring tools already are showing the temperature without the offset.


----------



## arang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> There is a subordinate option for this. See this picture:
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=63166&d=1489507124&thumb=1
> 
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really didn't know there was


----------



## hotstocks

I really like Aida64 to do a quick easy latency test for mem, but the 30 day evaluation is over and even after uninstall and remove from registry it still asks to buy it.
Well I am not going to pay $37 for a latency test I do three times a year. Is there an older Aida that is free and will do this someone can link me to or another program
that will give ram latency correctly. Performance Test always gives me a fake 55 number no matter what my ram is set at. And I can't find a simple latency in Sandra.
I was getting around 76-79ns latency playing with ram timings and Aida, and now I can't continue testing. Need some old or free Aida, not trialware. Thanks


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So again, 18-19°C this morning in the room and cold boot bug, f9 and instant boot loop. Going into the BIOS and changing the speed from 3200>2933>3200 and hitting save and reset tells me i changed nothing but it will reboot and be at 3200mhz in windows. I''m really starting to think its an actual "cold" bug.


Did you flash the 0003 EC update? If not, quit running around in circles and complaining. I've not had a cold boot loop since the update. It's not 100% problem free, but it has ALWAYS cold booted properly.


----------



## bapre

*can be deleted*


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Did you flash the 0003 EC update? If not, quit running around in circles and complaining. I've not had a cold boot loop since the update. It's not 100% problem free, but it has ALWAYS cold booted properly.


Haha. Hugh you know its not a cold boot problem but an actual TEMPERATURE problem, ie if its colder then 20°C in the case it will throw an f9 then boot loop, @RaptormanUSMC has the same exact issue.

I honestly doubt that reflashing the ec would fix that, i think that's more a flash for people who can't hit 3200. Ive cold booted 3x today with temps at 20°C and its been fine (and that was with the system off for a couple hours), this morning with a case temp of 18°C, instant f9 and boot loop.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Haha. Hugh you know its not a cold boot problem but an actual TEMPERATURE problem, ie if its colder then 20°C in the case it will throw an f9 then boot loop, @RaptormanUSMC has the same exact issue.
> 
> I honestly doubt that reflashing the ec would fix that, i think that's more a flash for people who can't hit 3200. Ive cold booted 3x today with temps at 20°C and its been fine (and that was with the system off for a couple hours), this morning with a case temp of 18°C, instant f9 and boot loop.


Try me. A 90MHz BCLK on boot will put RAM down to 2880 MHz. We've already established that you CAN boot at 2993. Which number is lower? Once the computer has booted, the BIOS will reassign the BCLK to 100MHz and you're back at 3200.


----------



## papabliss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Did you flash the 0003 EC update? If not, quit running around in circles and complaining. I've not had a cold boot loop since the update. It's not 100% problem free, but it has ALWAYS cold booted properly.


Can you please tell me what the 0003 EC update is? I'm a bit lost trying to follow this thread and current updates. Thanks


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Try me. A 90MHz BCLK on boot will put RAM down to 2880 MHz. We've already established that you CAN boot at 2993. Which number is lower? Once the computer has booted, the BIOS will reassign the BCLK to 100MHz and you're back at 3200.


True, i could give it a try but there is a downside to it, pretty sure Elmor said some GPUs may not like that low of a refclock at boot up and youd get stuck with a black screen or something. I still need to do more testing and see if its actually a temperature thing and i may just may give it a try.

It will drop the speed down you're right bbut it may get past POST and then give me errors in windows or something you know what i mean? I may give it a shot on my other ch6.


----------



## papabliss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Haha. Hugh you know its not a cold boot problem but an actual TEMPERATURE problem, ie if its colder then 20°C in the case it will throw an f9 then boot loop, @RaptormanUSMC has the same exact issue.
> 
> I honestly doubt that reflashing the ec would fix that, i think that's more a flash for people who can't hit 3200. Ive cold booted 3x today with temps at 20°C and its been fine (and that was with the system off for a couple hours), this morning with a case temp of 18°C, instant f9 and boot loop.


I am in that cant hit 3200 club and want to try this EC flash, though I am not sure where it is or actually what that is lol.. Please help ;-)


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papabliss*
> 
> I am in that cant hit 3200 club and want to try this EC flash, though I am not sure where it is or actually what that is lol.. Please help ;-)


AGESA 1.0.0.5 is due out this month, which will hopefully fix the issue that some of us have getting to 3200. I don't see much of a reason to fight with getting memory speeds up on current BIOS versions if a new BIOS in the next two weeks will fix the problem and make it easy.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papabliss*
> 
> I am in that cant hit 3200 club and want to try this EC flash, though I am not sure where it is or actually what that is lol.. Please help ;-)


It's made more for people who are having cold boot issues i believe but not entirely sure. It pretty much reflashes your EC with a different version.


----------



## arang

@Steelraven
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> There is a subordinate option for this. See this picture:
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=63166&d=1489507124&thumb=1
> 
> without aura firstboot doesn't turn on mobo rgb, reboot or S3 S4 make rgb lit


----------



## papabliss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> AGESA 1.0.0.5 is due out this month, which will hopefully fix the issue that some of us have getting to 3200. I don't see much of a reason to fight with getting memory speeds up on current BIOS versions if a new BIOS in the next two weeks will fix the problem and make it easy.


Good point though my issue is I only have 6 days left to either keep or refund my current memory and I don't want to keep it if it's not going to at least hit 3200..


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> True, i could give it a try but there is a downside to it, pretty sure Elmor said some GPUs may not like that low of a refclock at boot up and youd get stuck with a black screen or something. I still need to do more testing and see if its actually a temperature thing and i may just may give it a try.
> 
> It will drop the speed down you're right bbut it may get past POST and then give me errors in windows or something you know what i mean? I may give it a shot on my other ch6.


It only runs at 90MHz on initialization. After that, it runs at whatever you set it to. Just set your BCLK to 90MHz and see if it will boot. If it boots, then your video card is fine. Flash the EC update, then flash 1107, set D.O.C.P. Standard, then profit.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papabliss*
> 
> Good point though my issue is I only have 6 days left to either keep or refund my current memory and I don't want to keep it if it's not going to at least hit 3200..


What is the memory? Brand, and model for the kit?


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> It only runs at 90MHz on initialization. After that, it runs at whatever you set it to. Just set your BCLK to 90MHz and see if it will boot. If it boots, then your video card is fine. Flash the EC update, then flash 1107, set D.O.C.P. Standard, then profit.


This isn't a bad idea, and Elmor says the exact same thing in the updated first post. If you set your BCLK to 90mhz and it boots, where it got stuck before, the EC update will help you. I might try this myself. Or try putting a 1500W space heater pointed right at the damn board and heating the bloody thing up a bit prior to booting! I have nothing to lose since I'm stuck at 2933 no matter what I do.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Haha. Hugh you know its *not a cold boot problem but an actual TEMPERATURE problem, ie if its colder then 20°C* in the case it will throw an f9 then boot loop, @RaptormanUSMC has the same exact issue.
> 
> I honestly doubt that reflashing the ec would fix that, i think that's more a flash for people who can't hit 3200. Ive cold booted 3x today with temps at 20°C and its been fine (and that was with the system off for a couple hours), this morning with a case temp of 18°C, instant f9 and boot loop.


The likelihood of this being a true statement seems so remote it is almost laughable (I didn't write impossible but I'm surely thinking it). Your ambients temps are still over 60° [f] which isn't remotely, "cold."


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papabliss*
> 
> I am in that cant hit 3200 club and want to try this EC flash, though I am not sure where it is or actually what that is lol.. Please help ;-)


The EC update won't get you stability at 3200, it will only let the computer cold boot and POST properly at that speed. Check the first post for more info.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> The likelihood of this being a true statement seems so remote it is almost laughable (I didn't write impossible but I'm surely thinking it). Your ambients temps are still over 60° [f] which isn't remotely, "cold."


Even though his ambients are still over 60 F I can support his claim. My PC at temperatures below 20C ambient experiences ram speed resets, consistantly and repeatedly during cold boot. If, however, the ambient temperature is 21C or above I never experience any issues during cold boot. It may be unlikely that such a small ambient temperature difference would or could cause such an issue, but it appears to. For me, this is only when using the 3200MHz strap. If I choose the 2933MHz strap I do not experience a ram speed problem during cold boot at all. What exactly is causing this is beyond my level of understanding.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papabliss*
> 
> Good point though my issue is I only have 6 days left to either keep or refund my current memory and I don't want to keep it if it's not going to at least hit 3200..


Look for what other people have done with your RAM. You may need to loosen the timings and increase the vSOC a little. Check the spreadsheet on the first page, also check
http://rymem.vraith.com/detailed_ram/715


----------



## StIwY

I just changed my motherboard. I had an Gigabyte Ab350 Gaming 3, worked flawlessy and reached a max overclock for my 1700X @ 3,9ghz, but not 100 rock solid, but VRM were very hot (over 110c). So i kept my 1700X to 3,8ghz @ 1,27 vcore.

Today i changed with the Asus C6H + BIOS 1107 beta. Much more options at the BIOS. Result = same overclock.

My CPU really can't go over 3,9ghz and be 100 stable. Even at 3,95ghz + LLC3 + 1,47vcore, i can't complete even 5 minutes of AIDA64 Extreme before "TEST FAILED" in every case.

I just changed BLCK set manual to 100, my 2x8Gb DDR4 set to 2666mhz with XMP profile On and VDIMM 1,35.

I already tried to raise the VSOC to 1,1, nothing changed. I disabled VRM Spread Spectrum also.

But there are tons of setting i can't recognize.

There is something else i can do to go over 3,9ghz ? (except changing CPU ofc). Thanks in advance.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StIwY*
> 
> I just changed my motherboard. I had an Gigabyte Ab350 Gaming 3, worked flawlessy and reached a max overclock for my 1700X @ 3,9ghz, but not 100 rock solid, but VRM were very hot (over 110c). So i kept my 1700X to 3,8ghz @ 1,27 vcore.
> 
> Today i changed with the Asus C6H + BIOS 1107 beta. Much more options at the BIOS. Result = same overclock.
> 
> My CPU really can't go over 3,9ghz and be 100 stable. Even at 3,95ghz + LLC3 + 1,47vcore, i can't complete even 5 minutes of AIDA64 Extreme before "TEST FAILED" in every case.
> 
> I just changed BLCK set manual to 100, my 2x8Gb DDR4 set to 2666mhz with XMP profile On and VDIMM 1,35.
> 
> I already tried to raise the VSOC to 1,1, nothing changed. I disabled VRM Spread Spectrum also.
> 
> But there are tons of setting i can't recognize.
> 
> There is something else i can do to go over 3,9ghz ? (except changing CPU ofc). Thanks in advance.


Normal operating temperature range for VRM is up to 125c.


----------



## papabliss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> What is the memory? Brand, and model for the kit?


It is Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 2x8


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> The likelihood of this being a true statement seems so remote it is almost laughable (I didn't write impossible but I'm surely thinking it). Your ambients temps are still over 60° [f] which isn't remotely, "cold."


You may think its laughable but guess what? It's been reported since DAY ONE that there is actual temperature issues with this board. I'm not the only one whose experience it. Yea sure 60F (who the hell uses fahrenheit in a modern world these days anyways) might not seem like cold to you but remember, those are temps when i get up, meaning during the night it could have dropped even more. You tend to forget that a motherboard and ram (compared to a cpu/gpu) don't get very warm to begin with. That 19°C when i wake up could be 16-17°C during the night and it will stay that way until the pc has probably been on a couple mins. It's repeatable as well as raptor noted. The one minute it takes for the mobo to boot loop is enough to warm it up to where 3200mhz strap works immediately and will keep on working all day long even with 4-5-6 cold boots during the day.

May be laughable to you but it's actually proven, I've kept up with every page of this thread (and have built 2-3 systems with the CH6 already) and all have had that problem. It's way more noticeable for me as i live in an old building with poor insulation.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> Even though his ambients are still over 60 F I can support his claim. My PC at temperatures below 20C ambient experiences ram speed resets, consistantly and repeatedly during cold boot. If, however, the ambient temperature is 21C or above I never experience any issues during cold boot.


If you are having temperature problems, maybe you should try re-seating your RAM. I get the "cold boot" issue, but it is random and has nothing to do with temperature. It occasionally happens on a warm restart.


----------



## rossctr

Guys, just flashed 0003 and now I'm getting a red led and code 55 memory not installed? Any ideas?

Edit: ok scrap that, flashed it again and I'm in bios now


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> If you are having temperature problems, maybe you should try re-seating your RAM. I get the "cold boot" issue, but it is random and has nothing to do with temperature. It occasionally happens on a warm restart.


Been there, done that lol. If it happens on a warm restart means that it's not totally stable.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> The likelihood of this being a true statement seems so remote it is almost laughable (I didn't write impossible but I'm surely thinking it). Your ambients temps are still over 60° [f] which isn't remotely, "cold."


There is a certain amount of truth to it, but it's definitely not a topic for this thread.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> If you are having temperature problems, maybe you should try re-seating your RAM. I get the "cold boot" issue, but it is random and has nothing to do with temperature. It occasionally happens on a warm restart.


Ram has been reseated several times. It doesn't ever happen randomly. It is consistant, and repeatable at ambient temperatures below 20C. Again, I will say this *ONLY* happens with the 3200MHz strap. All other straps work regardless of ambient temperature. I never have this issue during cold boots when ambient temperatures are 21C or above, or during the day with cold boots after the ambient is above 21C, and never during a restart. This *ONLY* happens during first boot during the morning when ambient temperatures are below 20C.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You may think its laughable but guess what? It's been reported since DAY ONE that there is actual temperature issues with this board. I'm not the only one whose experience it. Yea sure 60F (who the hell uses fahrenheit in a modern world these days anyways) might not seem like cold to you but remember, those are temps when i get up, meaning during the night it could have dropped even more. You tend to forget that a motherboard and ram (compared to a cpu/gpu) don't get very warm to begin with. That 19°C when i wake up could be 16-17°C during the night and it will stay that way until the pc has probably been on a couple mins. It's repeatable as well as raptor noted. The one minute it takes for the mobo to boot loop is enough to warm it up to where 3200mhz strap works immediately and will keep on working all day long even with 4-5-6 cold boots during the day.
> 
> May be laughable to you but it's actually proven, I've kept up with every page of this thread (and have built 2-3 systems with the CH6 already) and all have had that problem. It's way more noticeable for me as i live in an old building with poor insulation.


*Ahem* The entire US, which is arguably THE leader in innovation, uses Fahrenheit.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> *Ahem* The entire US, which is arguably THE leader in innovation, uses Fahrenheit.


Kelvin is for scientists. Time to petition the government for a change.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> The likelihood of this being a true statement seems so remote it is almost laughable (I didn't write impossible but I'm surely thinking it). Your ambients temps are still over 60° [f] which isn't remotely, "cold."
> 
> 
> 
> Even though his ambients are still over 60 F I can support his claim. My PC at temperatures below 20C ambient experiences ram speed resets, consistantly and repeatedly during cold boot. If, however, the ambient temperature is 21C or above I never experience any issues during cold boot. It may be unlikely that such a small ambient temperature difference would or could cause such an issue, but it appears to. For me, this is only when using the 3200MHz strap. If I choose the 2933MHz strap I do not experience a ram speed problem during cold boot at all. What exactly is causing this is beyond my level of understanding.
Click to expand...

When one doesn't know, one speculates.









Here we have a set of devices mainly composed of silicon. Doped silicon has the property of having holes and electrons that are mobile under imposed electric fields. Mobility is affected by temperature. Mobility (inter alia) determines the resistance of silicon resistors. Now assume that the ability to operate at a higher speed than JEDEC spec results from critical tuning. Assume that with this tuning a loss in mobility can cause increased errors. If the system has some function in it to detect error rates, and a change of one degree Celcius increases the allowable error rate from just below the threshold of unacceptability to just above it, boot failure might be deliberate.

One might expect that this temperature threshold would vary with voltage settings, gear settings, and general silicon lottery results. If the temperature is the same for most then one wonders just how close to unstable these operating conditions are.

In any case, normal design practice is to aim for operational capability over at least the commercial temperature range, if not one of the mil-spec ranges. A 20C minimum is obviously too high for acceptability for home use, not to mention where AMD hopes thousands of Ryzen will be used -- in server farms.

So the question for the testers is, given 3200 MHz functionality, if the strap is decreased to 2933 and the temperature lowered below 20C, is there a new threshold temperature between booting and not booting?


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> When one doesn't know, one speculates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have a set of devices mainly composed of silicon. Doped silicon has the property of having holes and electrons that are mobile under imposed electric fields. Mobility is affected by temperature. Mobility (inter alia) determines the resistance of silicon resistors. Now assume that the ability to operate at a higher speed than JEDEC spec results from critical tuning. Assume that with this tuning a loss in mobility can cause increased errors. If the system has some function in it to detect error rates, and a change of one degree Celcius increases the allowable error rate from just below the threshold of unacceptability to just above it, boot failure might be deliberate.
> 
> One might expect that this temperature threshold would vary with voltage settings, gear settings, and general silicon lottery results. If the temperature is the same for most then one wonders just how close to unstable these operating conditions are.
> 
> In any case, normal design practice is to aim for operational capability over at least the commercial temperature range, if not one of the mil-spec ranges. A 20C minimum is obviously too high for acceptability for home use, not to mention where AMD hopes thousands of Ryzen will be used -- in server farms.
> 
> So the question for the testers is, given 3200 MHz functionality, if the strap is decreased to 2933 and the temperature lowered below 20C, is there a new threshold temperature between booting and not booting?


There's some saying about falsely associating a result with a stimulus, though I can't recall the exact wording...

But basically, since it was "cold" AND it didn't boot, they concluded that it didn't boot BECAUSE it was "cold", and disregarded all else.


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> *Ahem* The entire US, which is arguably THE leader in innovation, uses Fahrenheit.


As someone from the U.S. but in the medical field (and using metric on the regular), the U.S.-Imperial system is the stupidest pile of garbage ever created.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> There's some saying about falsely associating a result with a stimulus, though I can't recall the exact wording...
> 
> But basically, since it was "cold" AND it didn't boot, they concluded that it didn't boot BECAUSE it was "cold", and disregarded all else.


Correlation does not imply causation.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> When one doesn't know, one speculates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have a set of devices mainly composed of silicon. Doped silicon has the property of having holes and electrons that are mobile under imposed electric fields. Mobility is affected by temperature. Mobility (inter alia) determines the resistance of silicon resistors. Now assume that the ability to operate at a higher speed than JEDEC spec results from critical tuning. Assume that with this tuning a loss in mobility can cause increased errors. If the system has some function in it to detect error rates, and a change of one degree Celcius increases the allowable error rate from just below the threshold of unacceptability to just above it, boot failure might be deliberate.
> 
> One might expect that this temperature threshold would vary with voltage settings, gear settings, and general silicon lottery results. If the temperature is the same for most then one wonders just how close to unstable these operating conditions are.
> 
> In any case, normal design practice is to aim for operational capability over at least the commercial temperature range, if not one of the mil-spec ranges. A 20C minimum is obviously too high for acceptability for home use, not to mention where AMD hopes thousands of Ryzen will be used -- in server farms.
> 
> So the question for the testers is, given 3200 MHz functionality, if the strap is decreased to 2933 and the temperature lowered below 20C, is there a new threshold temperature between booting and not booting?


I would be happy to test the 2933MHz for a temperature threshold, but my wife would beat me to death for turning the AC down to 60F to test.

This being said I have tried multiple variations of voltages in regard to vdram, and soc and still experience the same issue. I have not touched ProCDT as I haven't needed to since my 3200 strap works 99% of the time during the current temperature levels we are having here in Virginia.

Furthermore, I know very little about how microprocessors and their supporting devices work compared to most of you. All I can report is what I see. That is a failure of the 3200MHz strap to boot below an ambient temperature of 20C (In my case) repeatedly and consistantly. Why this is happening is far beyond my understanding of the hardware, and specifications. Perhaps, one of you, who are far more knowledgeable about such things could investigate as to why.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Correlation does not imply causation.


Thank you!!!


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> I would be happy to test the 2933MHz for a temperature threshold, but my wife would beat me to death for turning the AC down to 60F to test.
> 
> This being said I have tried multiple variations of voltages in regard to vdram, and soc and still experience the same issue. I have not touched ProCDT as I haven't needed to since my 3200 strap works 99% of the time during the current temperature levels we are having here in Virginia.
> 
> Furthermore, I know very little about how microprocessors and their supporting devices work compared to most of you. All I can report is what I see. That is a failure of the 3200MHz strap to boot below an ambient temperature of 20C (In my case) repeatedly and consistantly. Why this is happening is far beyond my understanding of the hardware, and specifications. Perhaps, one of you, who are far more knowledgeable about such things could investigate as to why.


Have you tried the 0003 EC update?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Been there, done that lol. If it happens on a warm restart means that it's not totally stable.


I agree! I fixed my cold boot issues on any bios I flashed from launch..( a lot). It's caused by instability! Play around to find your solution for your setup.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Have you tried the 0003 EC update?


No, I have not used the 0003 EC update as I fully expect the 3200MHz strap to work if the system is first booting up at 90MHz then bumping to 100MHz to bring the ram up to full 3200MHz speed. This is purely speculation on my part.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> *Ahem* The entire US, which is arguably THE leader in innovation, uses Fahrenheit.


Hahahaha...leader?


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> No, I have not used the 0003 EC update as I fully expect the 3200MHz strap to work if the system is first booting up at 90MHz then bumping to 100MHz to bring the ram up to full 3200MHz speed. This is purely speculation on my part.


If you expect it to work, then why aren't you using it?


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> If you expect it to work, then why aren't you using it?


Mostly because I'm lazy and haven't got around to it. It's easier for me to slap delete and manipulate the strap to fix it than it is to get on my hands and knees to plug in a usb stick. Like I said, in current ambient temperatures I have zero issues 99% of the time, and perhaps a bios update later down the line will fully eliminate this issue for me.

Also, since switching to the 1107 bios I have not had any issues, and only one morning where the temperature was exactly 20C where I started the PC with the 3200MHz strap successfully. With current temperatures in my area it is more difficult to test for this issue. And most of the time in the morning I'm just trying to drink my coffee, and shoot some tweens in Battlefield for a bit before I go to work.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Hahahaha...leader?


Yes, LEADER. ALL leading tech companies are US based: Microsoft, Apple, Google, Facebook, Intel, AMD, NVidia, etc. That's just the tech sector.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Yes, LEADER. ALL leading tech companies are US based: Microsoft, Apple, Google, Facebook, Intel, AMD, NVidia, etc. That's just the tech sector.


Being based somewhere makes no difference lol. Most people that work at those companies aren't even Americans, ESPECIALLY techs and engineers.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Yes, LEADER. ALL leading tech companies are US based: Microsoft, Apple, Google, Facebook, Intel, AMD, NVidia, etc. That's just the tech sector.


Keep in mind that the tech sector imploded in 2001-2002 and killed most innovation here in the USA. Allowing the big players to buy up smaller companies that actually innovate, and then kill off the products being created is a bad thing and has been killing innovation.

A lot of the chip design is also being done outside of the USA, even for companies based here. Globalization hasn't helped things in that regard. Innovation is also looked down on by far too many people in management as well at the larger corporations.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Being based somewhere makes no difference lol. Most people that work at those companies aren't even Americans, ESPECIALLY techs and engineers.


Don't confuse outsourced jobs with leadership. The US has resources that no other country has. Mainly the most diverse human resources. If you're talking about engineers that relocated to the US and became citizens, then guess what. They're Americans. That's what we do. We take the best from all over the world.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Being based somewhere makes no difference lol. Most people that work at those companies aren't even Americans, ESPECIALLY techs and engineers.


Hey Man! Don't burst the Guy's bubble.

Have to admit that saying "all" was a bit silly.

Just off the top of my head I can think of Acorn Research Machines or ARM.

From a little town in England. Recently bought by some Japanese outfit though....


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Hey Man! Don't burst the Guy's bubble.
> 
> Have to admit that saying "all" was a bit silly.
> Just off the top of my head I can think of Acorn Research Machines or ARM.
> From a little town in England. Recently bought by some Japanese outfit though....


Guess we're forgetting about Japanese and Chinese research and innovation as well, or European but sure we can play the America is the best at everything in the world.

Now back on topic please.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Yes, LEADER. ALL leading tech companies are US based: Microsoft, Apple, Google, Facebook, Intel, AMD, NVidia, etc. That's just the tech sector.


You where first talking about innovation. But if you like I can write you 1000 leading companies who are not based in US. Anyways we are getting off topic.


----------



## madweazl

Jebus, we're arguing over Fahrenheit or Celsius now? I expected my post to spark conversation but certainly not in that regard.







As for the actual topic, yes, there have been numerous reports of cold bugs but these are related to CPU temperatures of 20°, not ambient temps. And Raptorman, where in VA are you at that it was 20° recently? Man has it been toasty lately; I almost want winter back (almost...)!


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Jebus, we're arguing over Fahrenheit or Celsius now? I expected my post to spark conversation but certainly not in that regard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the actual topic, yes, there have been numerous reports of cold bugs but these are related to CPU temperatures of 20°, not ambient temps. And Raptorman, where in VA are you at that it was 20° recently? Man has it been toasty lately; I almost want winter back (almost...)!


The very southwestern tip of Virginia. The beginning of last week was in the 10C range in the mornings when I get up.

If the cold boot issues are related to CPU temperatures of 20C and I'm starting the PC in the morning at a temperature of 15C that has sat turned off all night would that not make the CPU temperature below 20C on first boot causing the cold boot issue?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> ...
> 
> So the question for the testers is, given 3200 MHz functionality, if the strap is decreased to 2933 and the temperature lowered below 20C, is there a new threshold temperature between booting and not booting?
> 
> 
> 
> There's some saying about falsely associating a result with a stimulus, though I can't recall the exact wording...
> 
> But basically, since it was "cold" AND it didn't boot, they concluded that it didn't boot BECAUSE it was "cold", and disregarded all else.
Click to expand...

The saying is that correlation is not causation. And this is true. Hence, further testing is needed. There is also: Where there is smoke there is fire. In other words, some correlations are more equal than others (with apologies to _Animal Farm_).


----------



## sierra248

I know off topic but if anyone has been waiting for the Asrock x370 Taichi to come in stock, it is at newegg for the moment. I been waiting a month to get this board. Get in there quick if u want one I'd imagine they'll be gone soon.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Jebus, we're arguing over Fahrenheit or Celsius now? I expected my post to spark conversation but certainly not in that regard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the actual topic, yes, there have been numerous reports of cold bugs but these are related to CPU temperatures of 20°, not ambient temps. And Raptorman, where in VA are you at that it was 20° recently? Man has it been toasty lately; I almost want winter back (almost...)!


Or the fact that I'm running water and my water temp is also 17°C obviously haha. At first boot my cpu temps are like 19°C, and it's not the cpu temp that matters but IMC/EC/RAM, its not the cpu failing it's training.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> The saying is that correlation is not causation. And this is true. Hence, further testing is needed. There is also: Where there is smoke there is fire. In other words, some correlations are more equal than others (with apologies to _Animal Farm_).


Considering all and i mean all we're changing is RAM strap what else could it be? Id love to have some enlighten me. Happens with case temps under 20°C but all day long when its above 20°C its fine. So its either temperature or time. You guys really think its losing its ram training over time? Come on now haha.

If there was no cold boot issues AT ALL there would be no LN2 jumper. Think about it.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Considering all and i mean all we're changing is RAM strap what else could it be? Id love to have some enlighten me. Happens with case temps under 20°C but all day long when its above 20°C its fine. So its either temperature or time. You guys really think its losing its ram training over time? Come on now haha.
> 
> If there was no cold boot issues AT ALL there would be no LN2 jumper. Think about it.


So, easy workaround, leave your computer on 24 hours a day. If it is that cold, you should welcome the extra heat produced by the computer!


----------



## kaseki

I'd be interested in whether someone who had installed 0003 and then 1107, and who is running a 3200 MHz RAM, reports this 20C problem or the negative -- that booting at lower than 20C is not an issue.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Considering all and i mean all we're changing is RAM strap what else could it be? Id love to have some enlighten me. Happens with case temps under 20°C but all day long when its above 20°C its fine. So its either temperature or time. You guys really think its losing its ram training over time? Come on now haha.
> 
> If there was no cold boot issues AT ALL there would be no LN2 jumper. Think about it.


LN2 is outside the realm of this discussion. That's a temperature EXTREME. 19 degree = no boot / 20 degree = boot is nowhere near extreme.

And it's my understanding that AMD's initialization is to blame. It's due to a temporary low SOC voltage that can't be compensated by Asus. I'd imagine time is certainly a factor, and probably more so than temperature.


----------



## muffins

i've commented before about how i was getting insane high average vcore on the crosshair compared to my previous gaming 5 with XFR enabled... since updating to 1107 i've been getting EQUAL average vcore as my previous gaming 5. with one exception... my 1800x is able to maintain 3.7ghz on all cores under a stress test unlike my gaming 5 which dropped to 3.5ghz. so i guess some voodoo was done with 1107 in regards to voltage and XFR.... or the version of hwinfo i was using back then was buggy. either way i'm happy. its nice to have XFR enabled again









temps are still higher of course but at least i'm seeing average vcore in the low 1.3v range from doing a ton of multi-tasking of light workloads. such as gimp with a few photos doing photo editing, firefox, foobar, steam, battle.net, and sc2 running in the background all at once. i'm using ryzen balance profile as well.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I'd be interested in whether someone who had installed 0003 and then 1107, and who is running a 3200 MHz RAM, reports this 20C problem or the negative -- that booting at lower than 20C is not an issue.


You're talking about me. My computer cold boots fine.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> The very southwestern tip of Virginia. The beginning of last week was in the 10C range in the mornings when I get up.
> 
> If the cold boot issues are related to CPU temperatures of 20C and I'm starting the PC in the morning at a temperature of 15C that has sat turned off all night would that not make the CPU temperature below 20C on first boot causing the cold boot issue?


Not by the time memory training is starting to take place (around Qcode 36). Wish my setup had been in a state were I would have tested for cold boot issues back when it was cooler; I could have compared it with the logs from my aquarium controller (monitors temps 24/7).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> *Considering all and i mean all we're changing is RAM strap what else could it be?* Id love to have some enlighten me. Happens with case temps under 20°C but all day long when its above 20°C its fine. So its either temperature or time. You guys really think its losing its ram training over time? Come on now haha.
> 
> If there was no cold boot issues AT ALL there would be no LN2 jumper. Think about it.


This is the biggest contributor in my belief that you dont have an ambient temperature related issue. If you look at the information in regard to the CPUs (the IMC is on die) cold bug , 2933 doesn't work either. The results you're experiencing are consistent with numerous reports of cold boots/starts rather than cold bugs (20° CPU temps).


----------



## Karagra

Looking through the forums about the SPD issue and now its got me double thinking my ram. It is normal not to see the Serial Numbers on CPU-Z right?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> LN2 is outside the realm of this discussion. That's a temperature EXTREME. 19 degree = no boot / 20 degree = boot is nowhere near extreme.
> 
> And it's my understanding that AMD's initialization is to blame. It's due to a temporary low SOC voltage that can't be compensated by Asus. I'd imagine time is certainly a factor, and probably more so than temperature.


I have 3 ch6 systems and pretty much all 3 have the issue if all left to sit (2 of em are running 24hrs folding for stability testing) and my personal one gets shut down every night. Still an issue, and again its not 19 it doesnt and 20 it does, its ANYTHING below 20°C.

And the reason LN2 isn't outside the realm is because even though it ONLY cools the cpu (if you see how its used pretty much everything else around the cpu gets insulated somewhat) but the escaping vapors (which are still frigid) can cause either the IMC or EC to be relatively cold.

I don't understand why you're arguing with people who have the issue and it's been proven to be a temperature issue since the beginning of this thread. Elmor and Raja both acknowledged as well, guess you know more so then they do.

P.S. If it wasn't a problem there would be ZERO and i mean ZERO need for BIOS 0003.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Not by the time memory training is starting to take place (around Qcode 36). Wish my setup had been in a state were I would have tested for cold boot issues back when it was cooler; I could have compared it with the logs from my aquarium controller (monitors temps 24/7).
> This is the biggest contributor in my belief that you dont have an ambient temperature related issue. If you look at the information in regard to the CPUs (the IMC is on die) cold bug , 2933 doesn't work either. The results you're experiencing are consistent with numerous reports of cold boots/starts rather than cold bugs (20° CPU temps).


You really think it doesnt stay cold? My cpu temps are 19°C by the time im in windows and have hwinfo64 open lol, even stays there for a couple mins.

And 2933 works FINE under cold temps, have run it for the past month at 2933 and its fine down to 16°C, changing soc/dram/dram boot all the way to 1.5 made ZERO difference still doesnt boot when its below 20°C at 3200mhz.

I can shut it off 20x in a day once its warmed up in the room and it will boot every single time at 3200mhz without a single f9 error.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Did you flash the 0003 EC update? If not, quit running around in circles and complaining. I've not had a cold boot loop since the update. It's not 100% problem free, but it has ALWAYS cold booted properly.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha. Hugh you know its not a cold boot problem but an actual TEMPERATURE problem, ie if its colder then 20°C in the case it will throw an f9 then boot loop, @RaptormanUSMC has the same exact issue.
> 
> I honestly doubt that reflashing the ec would fix that, i think that's more a flash for people who can't hit 3200. Ive cold booted 3x today with temps at 20°C and its been fine (and that was with the system off for a couple hours), this morning with a case temp of 18°C, instant f9 and boot loop.
Click to expand...

OK just to try and put this to rest. I went in and started my cold loop (approx -20°c) then started my PC and booted right up to this. Check the temps.


It's possible that the 2° makes a difference but I find it unlikely. I deal with LN2 often and I KNOW what a cold bug is. When I ran the 1700x under LN2 there was no way I could run my mem faster than 2933. It just would not boot, not at all. That's a CBB. I think what you're suffering is the boot issue that many others were it's just not consistent.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You really think it doesnt stay cold? My cpu temps are 19°C by the time im in windows and have hwinfo64 open lol, even stays there for a couple mins.
> 
> *And 2933 works FINE under cold temps, have run it for the past month at 2933 and its fine down to 16°C,* changing soc/dram/dram boot all the way to 1.5 made ZERO difference still doesnt boot when its below 20°C at 3200mhz.
> 
> I can shut it off 20x in a day once its warmed up in the room and it will boot every single time at 3200mhz without a single f9 error.


Another indicator that what you're experiencing is not related to the cold bug.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> OK just to try and put this to rest. I went in and started my cold loop (approx -20°c) then started my PC and booted right up to this. Check the temps.
> 
> 
> It's possible that the 2° makes a difference but I find it unlikely. I deal with LN2 often and I KNOW what a cold bug is. When I ran the 1700x under LN2 there was no way I could run my mem faster than 2933. It just would not boot, not at all. That's a CBB. I think what you're suffering is the boot issue that many others were it's just not consistent.


Your PC idles at 4°C or thats just an error? Because for me even my HDD/SSD are below 20°C at first cold boot on a cold morning.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Another indicator that what you're experiencing is not related to the cold bug.


So the only variable is the temp and the strap but you think its the strap? Even though all day long cold boots work just fine at 3200mhz but mornings is instant f9?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Your PC idles at 4°C or thats just an error? Because for me even my HDD/SSD are below 20°C at first cold boot on a cold morning.
> So the only variable is the temp and the strap but you think its the strap? Even though all day long cold boots work just fine at 3200mhz but mornings is instant f9?


No, I dont believe it is the strap either. IT IS A COLD BOOT RELATED PROBLEM. This is what has been acknowledged by the masses, not the cold bug that you believe it to be. Cold boot issues do not imply cold temperatures.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I'd be interested in whether someone who had installed 0003 and then 1107, and who is running a 3200 MHz RAM, reports this 20C problem or the negative -- that booting at lower than 20C is not an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking about me. My computer cold boots fine.
Click to expand...

Thanks! I'll keep that in mind if I have a problem. (Asus 1080ti just came into stock at Newegg, so I should be able to get the rig fully assembled (if not finished) soon after it arrives.)


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I have 3 ch6 systems and pretty much all 3 have the issue if all left to sit (2 of em are running 24hrs folding for stability testing) and my personal one gets shut down every night. Still an issue, and again its not 19 it doesnt and 20 it does, its ANYTHING below 20°C.
> 
> And the reason LN2 isn't outside the realm is because even though it ONLY cools the cpu (if you see how its used pretty much everything else around the cpu gets insulated somewhat) but the escaping vapors (which are still frigid) can cause either the IMC or EC to be relatively cold.
> 
> I don't understand why you're arguing with people who have the issue and it's been proven to be a temperature issue since the beginning of this thread. Elmor and Raja both acknowledged as well, guess you know more so then they do.
> 
> P.S. If it wasn't a problem there would be ZERO and i mean ZERO need for BIOS 0003.


That's like saying, "Since electrons cease to flow at absolute zero, if I cool my CPU to absolute zero, it doesn't work. Therefore, there's a temperature problem."

NOWHERE on Earth does the temperature create liquid nitrogen. The CPU was not designed for that temperature, hence the LN2 switch for extreme overclockers. That's not a bug; That's operating outside design specs.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> No, I dont believe it is the strap either. IT IS A COLD BOOT RELATED PROBLEM. This is what has been acknowledged by the masses, not the cold bug that you believe it to be. Cold boot issues do not imply cold temperatures.


Yea i know the difference between cold bug and cold boot, problem is all 3 of the PCs i have if i shut em off and they're off over night for even 4hrs (the amount i sleep sometimes cuz of health issues) they will all f9 and boot loop. Once the temps are fine during the day, i can shut my PC off for 2+hrs and they all boot just fine at 3200 strap. I have never had f9 during the day even if i leave the PC off the same amount of time (4hrs with above 20°C ambient), its why the conclusion is coming up temperature wise. I don't even know why 2933 would work but not 3200, but i do notice 3200 using more wattage then 2933 and thats cpu core package.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> Looking through the forums about the SPD issue and now its got me double thinking my ram. It is normal not to see the Serial Numbers on CPU-Z right?


yeah yours looks fine









here is mine for comparison:


----------



## BlazingNanites

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> Looking through the forums about the SPD issue and now its got me double thinking my ram. It is normal not to see the Serial Numbers on CPU-Z right?


Make sure you check both sticks.

If I look at CPU-Z or HWINFO64 the default view is my first stick which is ok
Switching to second stick reveals SPD corruption


----------



## lordzed83

@elmor

BTW i forgot to ask. Is there any chance that we can have small program with Boot to Bios option?? With time it takes to start up it would be quite handy


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea i know the difference between cold bug and cold boot, problem is all 3 of the PCs i have if i shut em off and they're off over night for even 4hrs (the amount i sleep sometimes cuz of health issues) they will all f9 and boot loop. Once the temps are fine during the day, i can shut my PC off for 2+hrs and they all boot just fine at 3200 strap. I have never had f9 during the day even if i leave the PC off the same amount of time (4hrs with above 20°C ambient), its why the conclusion is coming up temperature wise. I don't even know why 2933 would work but not 3200, but i do notice 3200 using more wattage then 2933 and thats cpu core package.


@Johan45 just made an LN2 pull for you; I don't know what else to add.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> P.S. If it wasn't a problem there would be ZERO and i mean ZERO need for BIOS 0003.


My computer would fail cold boots at normal room temperature. So clearly there WAS a need for 0003, regardless of temperature.

Additionally, it would fail at 2933 and 2666.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> @Johan45 just made an LN2 pull for you; I don't know what else to add.


Right, but its not his ENTIRE PC thats running below -20°C its the CPU and thats it. Me and @RaptormanUSMC are in coolish ambient temps, ie everything else including the CPU is below 20°C not just the cpu, you get what I'm saying?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> My computer would fail cold boots at normal room temperature. So clearly there WAS a need for 0003, regardless of temperature.


Yea but mine and raptors don't. I've cold booted it 20x today alone just to see and not once did it f9. Not sure if the traces between the CPU and RAM are getting cold and making it fail, if the ram itself at 17°C is too cold and causes it not to boot at higher speeds, but like i said, after a minute of it running i can go into the BIOS and change the strap from the 2133 it reset itself to back to 3200mhz and it boots instantly.

So maybe a cold+voltage issue i have no idea. No amount of dramboot/dram/soc fixes the issue.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> BTW i forgot to ask. Is there any chance that we can have small program with Boot to Bios option?? With time it takes to start up it would be quite handy


You can already boot to bios using Windows. Hold Shift when you power down the computer and it'll give you a menu.


----------



## mbcoffman

Is it possible that memory timings are on the edge at 3200 and react to the temp and cause the boot problem. I say this because I had a boot problem at 3200 only. Not a temp. related problem but relaxing timings from 14 14 14 34 to 16 14 14 34 fixed my problem. So, is it possible that the timings required at 3200 are somehow contributing in this situation.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbcoffman*
> 
> Is it possible that memory timings are on the edge at 3200 and react to the temp and cause the boot problem. I say this because I had a boot problem at 3200 only. Not a temp. related problem but relaxing timings from 14 14 14 34 to 16 14 14 34 fixed my problem. So, is it possible that the timings required at 3200 are somehow contributing in this situation.


Trust, im already pretty relaxed with my Hynix at 16-18-18-18-36, haven't touched those. It's a step though because 3200mhz wouldnt work at all before would just be code 15, when i upped soc to 1.15 id need a single reset on cold boot, ALL cold boots irregardless of temps to get it to boot then its fine. Now it works fine with soc at 1.0v without skipping a beat during the day.


----------



## haszek

4x8GB 3200mhz 14-16-16-36 (Corsair LED 3466 on Samsung E-die)

Seems pretty stable with 1.44V DRAM, 1.1V SOC. Didn't expect this but really happy with 1107 for what it can do with 4 sticks


----------



## Decoman

*nevermind* (stuff deleted, abut a possible bug in bios)

Apparently there are two settings for light and somehow I missed that when looking through the bios.

Onboard LED = buttons
RGB LED Lighting = the fancy LED light on the board


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> I think maybe I found a bug in the bios, though this is the older 1002 bios iirc.
> 
> The problem was (I fixed it), that when I turned the setting for enabling LED lights on the Crosshair VI Hero motherboard to off, and on. Iirc, the setting on screen told me the setting was back to "enabled", however the LED light on the board remained turned off after a reboot.
> 
> I managed to turn the LED lights on again, and just prior to that reboot, the screen showed me this when I wanted to exit bios and save the settings, which to me looks kind of odd as the LED changes are mentioned twice. There seem to me, to be two different named variables to the LED setting. One being "Onboard LED" and the other "RGB LED lighting". Maybe this is a bug with the programming?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

The settings are exactly as the names imply. Onboard LED - LEDs such as the onboard start button. RGB LED Lighting - All onboard and header connected RGB LEDs.


----------



## leareynl

I have been stable for a while at 4ghz. But at 3000 MHz memory speed. Which was not to my satisfaction as this memory is rated for 3200.
Tonight, I managed to get 3333 mem speed stable to my standards = 1 hour prime testing memory and some gaming and general pc use. Including the 30 minz writing this post. Before tonight I did not even get 5 minutes of prime testing memory before the errors came.

I'm kinda happy about it I have to say.

ppl like pictures, here is a picture :



my specs are :

CH6 mobo with an 1700X.
Geil EVO X 16-16-16-36 3200 2x8GB kit (GEX416GB3200C16DC) with Hynix chips. Single sided (rank).

CPU 4.0Ghz
BCLK 125 Mhz
Multi 32

1.526v dimm and timings 16-16-16-16-36

Vcore + 0,325 offset (1.417 at low load, 1.439 at really high loads due to LLC5... could maybe do LLC4 but have to test more.. I'm on water so don't really bother me so much).
Vsoc 1.05v

PLL 1.83v

All the other voltages are on auto.

Compared to the 3000 mem speed setting I had before I had to use 1.15 vsoc.
So in my logical assumption, I thought that it would need more vsoc than 1.15v to get to 3333 mhz.
I tried 1.2, 1.221.. it resulted in an unstable OC.. I ran some benchmarks, they were ok.. but prime testing I got cores shutting down after a few minz.

Then I suddenly got in to a gutsy mood and tried 1.3 vsoc..

Fired up prime and all cores went red after just 10 seconds.
Then I thought.... wut? does it maybe need LOWER voltage????

Well, I went in to the BIOS, put it on 1.1 vsoc.
Went back in to windows and ran prime again and omg... it was still running after 10 minutes.
it wasn't stable yet.. it showed 1 red core after about 12 minz but it was a biiiiig improvement.. I got goosebumps!

So I went much lower with vsoc... 0.95v.. and this resulted in a crash while windows was booting up. A good sign that it was too low.
I took a bit of a middle road and ended up on 1.05v with success!

Then I thought hmm... maybe I can also relax a bit on the voltage of the modules themselves.. I decided to start with the rated voltage for 3200.. which is 1.35.. well this resulted in a failed boot at BIOS level. (did not see the code because my case is closed but it wasn't gonna boot anyway).
Tried 1.45v on the dimms, which was enough for 3000mhz, but also that didn't work well in windows (kmode exception blue screen).

So this memory really needs this big boost of voltage in order to work on Ryzen it seems.
Just not a big boost on the vsoc when using it at this speed.

Logical in my opinion, it is not.
Logical it probably is along the way towards enlightenment but I am not there yet. But at least I am not alone.

Lesson learned for me, more is not always the solution, sometimes.. you need less..

Edit : I'm on the 1107 bios


----------



## Decoman

Q: With the older 1002 bios and an 1800x Ryzen cpu, if the temp reporting is 20 deg C to high, how do I correct it for my particular bios, such that it reports a temp that is 20 deg C lower?

I am ofc referring to the older AMD's blogpost about the 20 deg C temperature offset.

(I thought I knew this, but I can't find it in my notes)

Edit: Uhm, or am I simply to subtract 20 deg C in my head, with no option to correct this in bios?

Edit: To answer my own question: Set "sense skew" to enabled, and set value to 272.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Right, but its not his ENTIRE PC thats running below -20°C its the CPU and thats it. Me and @RaptormanUSMC are in coolish ambient temps, ie everything else including the CPU is below 20°C not just the cpu, you get what I'm saying?
> Yea but mine and raptors don't. I've cold booted it 20x today alone just to see and not once did it f9. Not sure if the traces between the CPU and RAM are getting cold and making it fail, if the ram itself at 17°C is too cold and causes it not to boot at higher speeds, but like i said, after a minute of it running i can go into the BIOS and change the strap from the 2133 it reset itself to back to 3200mhz and it boots instantly.
> 
> So maybe a cold+voltage issue i have no idea. No amount of dramboot/dram/soc fixes the issue.


What parts do you believe are contributing factors then? His memory maxed out at 22.8°. The issue certainly isn't the RAM running at sub 20° temperatures.


----------



## Decoman

*nevermind*


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> What parts do you believe are contributing factors then? His memory maxed out at 22.8°. The issue certainly isn't the RAM running at sub 20° temperatures.


Not running at but booting at, if my ambient is 17°C for example, my ram in the morning will be at the that temp. I think people are getting confused here but not sure why.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> @Johan45 just made an LN2 pull for you; I don't know what else to add.
> 
> 
> 
> Right, but its not his ENTIRE PC thats running below -20°C its the CPU and thats it. Me and @RaptormanUSMC are in coolish ambient temps, ie everything else including the CPU is below 20°C not just the cpu, you get what I'm saying?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> My computer would fail cold boots at normal room temperature. So clearly there WAS a need for 0003, regardless of temperature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but mine and raptors don't. I've cold booted it 20x today alone just to see and not once did it f9. Not sure if the traces between the CPU and RAM are getting cold and making it fail, if the ram itself at 17°C is too cold and causes it not to boot at higher speeds, but like i said, after a minute of it running i can go into the BIOS and change the strap from the 2133 it reset itself to back to 3200mhz and it boots instantly.
> 
> So maybe a cold+voltage issue i have no idea. No amount of dramboot/dram/soc fixes the issue.
Click to expand...

My home drops to 15° overnight. But that's irrelevant really. The "cold boot" isn't usually caused by sitting a couple hours it's an overnight thing. This gives the capacitors in th board time to drain when there's no power to them.
Also I do believe the 3200 divider is a bit wonky, that's why I don't use it. If it wasn't then you'd be able to run lower than CL18 with 32 GB of ram but you can't unless you use the 2666 strap and BCLK to 3200


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Not running at but booting at, if my ambient is 17°C for example, my ram in the morning will be at the that temp. I think people are getting confused here but not sure why.


I give LOL


----------



## Bart

For those who could never boot with 3200mhz ram, or had issues cold booting, there is hope.

After much head banging, I FINALLY booted at 3200mhz ram moments ago (stress testing and benching now). I finally took the advice Elmor added to the OP about the cold boot issues. I started the day with the 1107 BIOS, and did exactly this:

1) used BIOS Flashback to revert BIOS to 0003 (link in Elmor's OP)
2) used EZ Flash after that to re-flash the 1107 BIOS
3) loaded optimized defaults in the BIOS; picked 3200mhz for memory speed
4) set both DRAM voltage and boot DRAM voltage to 1.35V;
5) set manual DRAM timings to match my RAMs timings at 3600 (15-15-15-15-35)
6) set SOC voltage to 1.2V
7) set the number of training retries to 7 instead of 1; it didn't end up needing 7 tries

It rebooted once, did a single F9 reboot after that, then came up clean. Finally. I think the microcontroller firmware update in 0003 did the trick, since I had previously used all the settings listed above, and then some.

Hope this helps one of you guys!


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I give LOL


It is not for nothing that electrical components have a minimal and maximal operating temperature.
Military and medical devices use components that have extended operating limits for that reason.

I do not see how it can even remotely be denied, specially when speeds are pulled out of spec, it is only logical that limitations on components are even more fragile.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> My home drops to 15° overnight. But that's irrelevant really. The "cold boot" isn't usually caused by sitting a couple hours it's an overnight thing. This gives the capacitors in th board time to drain when there's no power to them.
> Also I do believe the 3200 divider is a bit wonky, that's why I don't use it. If it wasn't then you'd be able to run lower than CL18 with 32 GB of ram but you can't unless you use the 2666 strap and BCLK to 3200


I get what you're saying but as i stated, i can leave it off overnight for 4hrs and i get an f9 and i can leave it off during the day for 4hrs and not get an f9. I fail to believe this is "random".


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> For those who could never boot with 3200mhz ram, or had issues cold booting, there is hope.
> 
> After much head banging, I FINALLY booted at 3200mhz ram moments ago (stress testing and benching now). I finally took the advice Elmor added to the OP about the cold boot issues. I started the day with the 1107 BIOS, and did exactly this:
> 
> 1) used BIOS Flashback to revert BIOS to 0003 (link in Elmor's OP)
> 2) used EZ Flash after that to re-flash the 1107 BIOS
> 3) loaded optimized defaults in the BIOS; picked 3200mhz for memory speed
> 4) set both DRAM voltage and boot DRAM voltage to 1.35V;
> 5) set manual DRAM timings to match my RAMs timings at 3600 (15-15-15-15-35)
> 6) set SOC voltage to 1.2V
> 7) set the number of training retries to 7 instead of 1; it didn't end up needing 7 tries
> 
> It rebooted once, did a single F9 reboot after that, then came up clean. Finally. I think the microcontroller firmware update in 0003 did the trick, since I had previously used all the settings listed above, and then some.
> 
> Hope this helps one of you guys!


I've been saying this for a while. I'm glad there's now 2 people that have done this!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leareynl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I give LOL
> 
> 
> 
> It is not for nothing that electrical components have a minimal and maximal operating temperature.
> Military and medical devices use components that have extended operating limits for that reason.
> 
> I do not see how it can even remotely be denied, specially when speeds are pulled out of spec, it is only logical that limitations on components are even more fragile.
Click to expand...

But in the grand scheme of things this is only a minimal temperature fluctuation. I have run a 1700x at -180°c and it still ran great aside from the 29xx MHz memory limitation. The Ryzen does have a cold sensitive IMC and I have seen it said some can be affected anything below 20°c. It has nothing to do with the temperature of the peripherals only the IMC of the CPU. That being said I have 4 CPUs and all of them boot easily with 3200 + memory under my cold loop which operates at an initial temp of -20°c. The only time I was having issues was trying to cold boot at 3600 and needed to drop the divider to get it going but was still booting at 3200 +


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> But in the grand scheme of things this is only a minimal temperature fluctuation. I have run a 1700x at -180°c and it still ran great aside from the 29xx MHz memory limitation. *The Ryzen does have a cold sensitive IMC and I have seen it said some can be affected anything below 20°c*. It has nothing to do with the temperature of the peripherals only the IMC of the CPU. That being said I have 4 CPUs and all of them boot easily with 3200 + memory under my cold loop which operates at an initial temp of -20°c. The only time I was having issues was trying to cold boot at 3600 and needed to drop the divider to get it going but was still booting at 3200 +


But im guessing youre using the LN2 jumper set to enabled.

I will bold that part for people who STILL don't think its an issue. I'm on water as well, so my water temp will match my ambient, and it's not like it gets a degree or two warmer quicker either.


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> But in the grand scheme of things this is only a minimal temperature fluctuation. I have run a 1700x at -180°c and it still ran great aside from the 29xx MHz memory limitation. The Ryzen does have a cold sensitive IMC and I have seen it said some can be affected anything below 20°c. It has nothing to do with the temperature of the peripherals only the IMC of the CPU. That being said I have 4 CPUs and all of them boot easily with 3200 + memory under my cold loop which operates at an initial temp of -20°c. The only time I was having issues was trying to cold boot at 3600 and needed to drop the divider to get it going but was still booting at 3200 +


You never know, there could be a bad soldered component that works when its a bit warmer and it fails when its cold at higher speeds as the signal gets more influenced by the irregular resistance that is caused by the bad contact that it makes.

You can't really exclude anything unless you are sure, which no one is at this point.

I'm just saying it is a probability, I am not saying it is THE cause... obviously I do not have a glass ball to magically view the inside of anyone's pc that is not cold booting









I really have not experienced any cold boot issues on Ryzen... yet.
I did have cold boot issues on my P45 chipset board back in the day.
Which I never solved, I had to live with it or not overclock that high.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> But im guessing youre using the LN2 jumper set to enabled.
> 
> I will bold that part for people who STILL don't think its an issue. I'm on water as well, so my water temp will match my ambient, and it's not like it gets a degree or two warmer quicker either.


While it can match ambient with the system off, it will never do so with the system on. As soon as you power up your machine, your water cooled components are warmer than your water temp.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> But in the grand scheme of things this is only a minimal temperature fluctuation. I have run a 1700x at -180°c and it still ran great aside from the 29xx MHz memory limitation. *The Ryzen does have a cold sensitive IMC and I have seen it said some can be affected anything below 20°c*. It has nothing to do with the temperature of the peripherals only the IMC of the CPU. That being said I have 4 CPUs and all of them boot easily with 3200 + memory under my cold loop which operates at an initial temp of -20°c. The only time I was having issues was trying to cold boot at 3600 and needed to drop the divider to get it going but was still booting at 3200 +
> 
> 
> 
> But im guessing youre using the LN2 jumper set to enabled.
> 
> I will bold that part for people who STILL don't think its an issue. I'm on water as well, so my water temp will match my ambient, and it's not like it gets a degree or two warmer quicker either.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> The CPU IMC has problems with low temperatures (below 20*C) which means memory frequency will be lower on LN2. A good CPU is able to do up to 3500 MHz DRAM on LN2. An average CPU will do 3200 MHz. Really bad ones might be limited even to 2600 MHz on LN2. Additionally the behavior varies with temperature, see typical behavior in the graph to the right. Increasing the 1.8V PLL voltage can help improve this situation


That came from elmors XOC guide and was relating to LN2, I assume the 20° was meant as a reference as ambient temp. Have you tried raising the PLL voltage? setting that a bit higher is what helps with LN2 IMC bug.

And NO I only use the LN2 jumper for LN2


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That came from elmors XOC guide and was relating to LN2, I assume the 20° was meant as a reference as ambient temp. Have you tried raising the PLL voltage? setting that a bit higher is what helps with LN2 IMC bug.
> 
> And NO I only use the LN2 jumper for LN2


Yea thats what i meant LN2 for LN2 only not regular temps. To me that looks like below 20°C means actually below 20°C and not -20°C and it would go along with what we've seen. Like i said, once it loops and i go into the BIOS i boot at 3200mhz without a single problem, even with SOC at 1.0v.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That came from elmors XOC guide and was relating to LN2, I assume the 20° was meant as a reference as ambient temp. Have you tried raising the PLL voltage? setting that a bit higher is what helps with LN2 IMC bug.
> 
> And NO I only use the LN2 jumper for LN2
> 
> 
> 
> Yea thats what i meant LN2 for LN2 only not regular temps. To me that looks like below 20°C means actually below 20°C and not -20°C and it would go along with what we've seen. Like i said, once it loops and i go into the BIOS i boot at 3200mhz without a single problem, even with SOC at 1.0v.
Click to expand...

If that's the straw you want to cling to by all means go ahead. I could care less TBH. Just trying to clear a few things up around CBB. Which is not your problem. It still looks to me like the same thing so many others were complaining about that the first boot of the day was failing on them. That's the reason elmor introduced the 003 BIOS in the first place. It really is another one of those small annoyances that isn't really a problem just an inconvenience


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If that's the straw you want to cling to by all means go ahead. I could care less TBH. Just trying to clear a few things up around CBB. Which is not your problem. It still looks to me like the same thing so many others were complaining about that the first boot of the day was failing on them. That's the reason elmor introduced the 003 BIOS in the first place. It really is another one of those small annoyances that isn't really a problem just an inconvenience


Not clinging to anything, if he meant it as below 20 he'd write it as -20°C and below no?

Yea it doesn't matter to me either, i have to change it once if its cold and if its warm theres no problems. Its true that 0003 would fix the issue but im sure it comes with its own issues.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Not clinging to anything, if he meant it as below 20 he'd write it as -20°C and below no?
> 
> Yea it doesn't matter to me either, i have to change it once if its cold and if its warm theres no problems. Its true that 0003 would fix the issue but im sure it comes with its own issues.


There are no other issues.
Also, warm up your PC with Prime95. Once it's good and hot, shut it down, then unplug it from the wall. Make sure your ROG LEDs are on so they can drain the capacitors on the board. Go away for a minute or so, then plug your computer back in and turn it on. I'll bet money it won't boot on the first attempt at 3200. Even at near operating temp, I bet it won't.


----------



## Johan45

If you want an easy test to rule out the flaky 3200 divider set up a bclk OC. Should only take a few minutes. No need to mess with voltage since they're already set. Unles you're doing the P-state OC but either way. It shouldn't take long. Then you'll know more by doing some problem solving. Start at 2666 and work your way up. It'll likely have a bit better performance.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If you want an easy test to rule out the flaky 3200 divider set up a bclk OC. Should only take a few minutes. No need to mess with voltage since they're already set. Unles you're doing the P-state OC but either way. It shouldn't take long. Then you'll know more by doing some problem solving. Start at 2666 and work your way up. It'll likely have a bit better performance.


He's too scared to LOWER his BLCK to 90 for what probably lasts only a second. Why would he risk raising it?


----------



## Bart

Hey is anyone leaving their CPU voltage on auto and doing some mild OCing via multiplier? I noticed leaving CPU volts on auto seems to drastically underestimate the voltage needed when you set the multiplier up to 37 or 38. I have to set volts manually at 1.4V to get stability with the 37 multiplier and 3200mhz ram.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> He's too scared to LOWER his BLCK to 90 for what probably lasts only a second. Why would he risk raising it?


Its alright i don't mind reporting you for being a troll. You haven't even read the beginning of the thread with people having the same issue so ill leave it as that. Johan is actually explaining it and pretty sure he himself has dealt with the same issue (although on LN2 but still an issue). Reported and blocked man but thanks for playing.

An issue is an issue, let me guess? You dont think the gskill RGB and aura have problems either right lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> There are no other issues.
> 
> Also, warm up your PC with Prime95. Once it's good and hot, shut it down, then unplug it from the wall. Make sure your ROG LEDs are on so they can drain the capacitors on the board. Go away for a minute or so, then plug your computer back in and turn it on. I'll bet money it won't boot on the first attempt at 3200. Even at near operating temp, I bet it won't.


You just lost btw so give me your money. I unplugged it 2 days ago to change my PSU cables to braided ones, guess what functioned right away at 3200mhz after being plugged back in after 10mins. I shut it off after running realbench to get my TIM nice and warm since i replaced that as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If you want an easy test to rule out the flaky 3200 divider set up a bclk OC. Should only take a few minutes. No need to mess with voltage since they're already set. Unles you're doing the P-state OC but either way. It shouldn't take long. Then you'll know more by doing some problem solving. Start at 2666 and work your way up. It'll likely have a bit better performance.


Yea may try that as well see what happens. Maybe 110x34.5.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Not clinging to anything, if he meant it as below 20 he'd write it as -20°C and below no?
> 
> Yea it doesn't matter to me either, i have to change it once if its cold and if its warm theres no problems. Its true that 0003 would fix the issue but im sure it comes with its own issues.


If 0003 fixed it, wouldn't that relate to the cold boot issue vice the cold bug (20° memory IMC issues)?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> If 0003 fixed it, wouldn't that relate to the cold boot issue vice the cold bug (20° memory issues)?


Yea because you end up posting at a lower clock and lower memory clock as well, could still be a cold bug booting at 3200mhz (and maybe even past it) so it's more a bandaid then an actual fix.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Hey is anyone leaving their CPU voltage on auto and doing some mild OCing via multiplier? I noticed leaving CPU volts on auto seems to drastically underestimate the voltage needed when you set the multiplier up to 37 or 38. I have to set volts manually at 1.4V to get stability with the 37 multiplier and 3200mhz ram.


You could try overclocking via P-States. It's a bit more complicated, but you can retain your power saving measures by doing it that way.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> If 0003 fixed it, wouldn't that relate to the cold boot issue vice the cold bug (20° memory issues)?
> 
> 
> 
> Yea because you end up posting at a lower clock and lower memory clock as well, could still be a cold bug booting at 3200mhz (and maybe even past it) so it's more a bandaid then an actual fix.
Click to expand...

Like I said this was a fairly wide spread issue and yes it's kind of a band aid but that's all you really want is for you PC to boot consistently right?
Quote:


> Yea may try that as well see what happens. Maybe 110x34.5.


I think you'll need to be more in the 120 range. Like I said 2666 divider the 2933 is a bit wonky too IMO


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Like I said this was a fairly wide spread issue and yes it's kind of a band aid but that's all you really want is for you PC to boot consistently right?
> 
> I think you'll need to be more in the 120 range. Like I said 2666 divider the 2933 is a bit wonky too IMO


Well going from 1002 to 1107 was already a huge step up, in post/boot times and in 3200 even working. Id need 1.15soc on 1002 and only 1.0v on 1107. I don't need to hit reset either for it to boot just goes right in. For right now i changed the ram training from 1 try to 3 to see what happens.

Prodoct at 80ohms was an instant fail though anywhere between 1.0v and 1.15 soc all were a bust.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> You could try overclocking via P-States. It's a bit more complicated, but you can retain your power saving measures by doing it that way.


That was the plan, once I decided on a stable voltage. It seems now that my CPU needs more volts than it did at 2933 ram. I'm having trouble surviving AIDA64 stress tests now with 3200 ram.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Been getting a weird error showing up multiple times in Windows event viewer today:
> 
> ": The embedded controller (EC) returned data when none was requested. The BIOS might be trying to access the EC without synchronizing with the operating system. This data will be ignored. No further action is necessary; however, you should check with your computer manufacturer for an upgraded BIOS."
> 
> I haven't restarted in awhile but I did put the computer to sleep a few time today. BIOS 0083.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanuki*
> 
> Me too...
> 
> I always restart/shutdown my PC everyday.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Anyone else getting these Warnings in Event Viewer?
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Event 15, ACPI: The embedded controller (EC) returned data when none was requested. The BIOS might be trying to access the EC without synchronizing with the operating system. This data will be ignored. No further action is necessary; however, you should check with your computer manufacturer for an upgraded BIOS.
> 
> I can't see if causing an issue, it's just weird.


yeah i've noticed this too a few times. even now on 1107. i think i recall seeing this on my previous gigabyte gaming 5 too. i don't use sleep though. from googling i've seen intel users complain of this too.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Well going from 1002 to 1107 was already a huge step up, in post/boot times and in 3200 even working. Id need 1.15soc on 1002 and only 1.0v on 1107. I don't need to hit reset either for it to boot just goes right in. For right now i changed the ram training from 1 try to 3 to see what happens.
> 
> Prodoct at 80ohms was an instant fail though anywhere between 1.0v and 1.15 soc all were a bust.


Changing the retries wouldn't "fix" your issue but I guess it could mitigate you having to do it manually. From what you've posted, you should only need to set it to, 2.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Like I said this was a fairly wide spread issue and yes it's kind of a band aid but that's all you really want is for you PC to boot consistently right?
> 
> I think you'll need to be more in the 120 range. Like I said 2666 divider the 2933 is a bit wonky too IMO
> 
> 
> 
> Well going from 1002 to 1107 was already a huge step up, in post/boot times and in 3200 even working. Id need 1.15soc on 1002 and only 1.0v on 1107. I don't need to hit reset either for it to boot just goes right in. For right now i changed the ram training from 1 try to 3 to see what happens.
> 
> Prodoct at 80ohms was an instant fail though anywhere between 1.0v and 1.15 soc all were a bust.
Click to expand...

If it runs fine the way it is, aside from your startup issue then I wouldn't bother with the other settings. If you want to test the prodoct, then start near stock which is 53.3Ω


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Changing the retries wouldn't "fix" your issue but I guess it could mitigate you having to do it manually. From what you've posted, you should only need to set it to, 2.


Another bandaid lol. It does work fine instantly after getting into bios so who knows. I think gup has the same issue with cold boots its why he uses sleep? I tried sleep then w10c ended up corrupting itself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If it runs fine the way it is, aside from your startup issue then I wouldn't bother with the other settings. If you want to test the prodoct, then start near stock which is 53.3Ω


Yea i changed it from 1-3 this morning and have shut it off probably half a dozen times today and its been fine every time. It's in the mornings that it fails. I can leave it off 4hrs during the day and fine, 4hrs overnight and not fine.

Its a big step up from it working at 3200 then not working at all when i was on 902 lol. Changed the retries to 3 but i hope once it resets the memory strap it doesnt reset the 3 back to 1. We shall see. I do remember elmor/stilt saying something about the cold boot bug so maybe going to 003 then back to 1107 is a bandaid that i may have to try.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> We shall see. I do remember elmor/stilt saying something about the cold boot bug so maybe going to 003 then back to 1107 is a bandaid that i may have to try.


I just tried that exact bandaid, and it got me to 3200 for the first time ever.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I just tried that exact bandaid, and it got me to 3200 for the first time ever.


003 then 1107? I cant ever get flashback to work though and tried 3x with my usb stick. PITA its the only way to flash to 003. Maybe ill try with their renamer tool.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> 003 then 1107? I cant ever get flashback to work though and tried 3x with my usb stick. PITA its the only way to flash to 003. Maybe ill try with their renamer tool.


I used Flashback for 0003, then EZ Flash in the bios for 1107. Dumb question: are you using the right port? It's not clearly labelled.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I used Flashback for 0003, then EZ Flash in the bios for 1107. Dumb question: are you using the right port? It's not clearly labelled.


Yea i am, i tried it to flash to 1002 all it does is flash once then solid flash. I reformatted my usb and renamed it twice and moved it twice and no go. PITA when it doesnt work right. Do you have a lik to 003 so i can save it?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea i am, i tried it to flash to 1002 all it does is flash once then solid flash. I reformatted my usb and renamed it twice and moved it twice and no go. PITA when it doesnt work right. Do you have a lik to 003 so i can save it?


0003


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea i am, i tried it to flash to 1002 all it does is flash once then solid flash. I reformatted my usb and renamed it twice and moved it twice and no go. PITA when it doesnt work right. Do you have a lik to 003 so i can save it?


I DLed mine from the first post in this thread.







Elmor keeps that updated regularly, so it's always a good idea to re-read that thing. I would have went to 0003 a lot sooner if I had noticed it.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea i am, i tried it to flash to 1002 all it does is flash once then solid flash. I reformatted my usb and renamed it twice and moved it twice and no go. PITA when it doesnt work right. Do you have a lik to 003 so i can save it?


I'm sure you are using a fat 32 for on your USB? Mentioning it just in case. And the bios renamed to C6H.cap, of course. The only time I had a problem, I had renamed it "CH6.cap", lol.


----------



## Deinien

Hello, I've been browsing this site for quite some time wondering where these bios versions are from. I do not see these bios from the ASUS official site. I'm currently on 1002 and have been waiting for an official update from ASUS since March. Is this 1107 bios official? Why do I not see it on their website?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I'm sure you are using a fat 32 for on your USB? Mentioning it just in case. And the bios renamed to C6H.cap, of course. The only time I had a problem, I had renamed it "CH6.cap", lol.


Yea did it twice. Renamed then onto usb. And onto usb then renamed. Works fine in ezflash. I may try what johan suggested first and try it with bclk see what happens. If it works ill leave it that way instead.


----------



## Bart

NTFS works too. That's what mine was formatted with to flash 0003.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea did it twice. Renamed then onto usb. And onto usb then renamed. Works fine in ezflash. I may try what johan suggested first and try it with bclk see what happens. If it works ill leave it that way instead.


EZFlash BIOS files dont need to be renamed, just flashback.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deinien*
> 
> Hello, I've been browsing this site for quite some time wondering where these bios versions are from. I do not see these bios from the ASUS official site. I'm currently on 1002 and have been waiting for an official update from ASUS since March. Is this 1107 bios official? Why do I not see it on their website?


What you see here beyond the Asus "official" bios versions are "test" bios shared by Asus folk. It is I think a mutually beneficial practice. We get to try out and test, they get feedback.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> EZFlash BIOS files dont need to be renamed, just flashback.


Yea i mean the usb stick works fine in fat32 with ezflash just not flashback.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea i mean the usb stick works fine in fat32 with ezflash just not flashback.


Just to make extra sure this is the right port for Flashback.


----------



## Deinien

Oh.. so I guess it's best to just wait until they release a stable version then.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Can I use the ASUS ZenStates in my PRIME X370 PRO? This is the image I get if I open it.



As you can see in the title bar is says the board and the CPU type so it doesn't seem to be tied only to the Hero VI board.

So far it doesn't downclock after applying.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deinien*
> 
> Oh.. so I guess it's best to just wait until they release a stable version then.


It just depends on your comfort level. The current "official" 1002 version is pretty good. The one I am using ATM - 1107 - has improvements and refinements.

If some tinkering is in your wheelhouse, go for a test version. If you prefer to stay official and a bit more conservative, stay with 1002.

P.S. Official and Stable should not be confused. A "beta" or "test" bios may be more or less stable than the current official version. Also keep in mind that some of the test versions are made to address specific issues, such as needing a 2T bios, or a fix for cold boot issues.


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Can I use the ASUS ZenStates in my PRIME X370 PRO? This is the image I get if I open it.
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see in the title bar is says the board and the CPU type so it doesn't seem to be tied only to the Hero VI board.
> 
> So far it doesn't downclock after applying.


The PRIME X370 PRO doesn't have access to the P-State options in the BIOS AFAIK, without turning them on it really doesn't work. With some luck they'll add those later.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Oh I see, thanks!


----------



## madweazl

3.88ghz @3500 16-15-15-34

https://flic.kr/p/Ta29Fs


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Hey is anyone leaving their CPU voltage on auto and doing some mild OCing via multiplier? I noticed leaving CPU volts on auto seems to drastically underestimate the voltage needed when you set the multiplier up to 37 or 38. I have to set volts manually at 1.4V to get stability with the 37 multiplier and 3200mhz ram.


Correct, I set multiplier between 36.25 and 38, and the core voltage between 1.35 and 1,4v for stable system (max. for Ryzen). More voltage more stable but more hot and Tª (ºC).


----------



## estkr

I update to bios 1107. this bios work fine. but my memory doesn't work to well at 3200Mhz.(16-18-18-18-38)
I hope next bios update would work my memory.


----------



## buttmen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> Do Ryzen motherboard have 2x 'dual channel', or 'quad channel' memory with four slots for the memory sticks? And is there an increased bandwidth with four sticks over two?
> 
> 
> 
> The memory controller is on the CPU itself, and has very little to do with the motherboard, other than providing the physical connections(with the required BIOS controls). So, dual-channel. No advantage to having four sticks of RAM, except that you can find 1T memory and still get to 32GB of RAM(16GB per stick is limited to 2T for the moment).
Click to expand...

I'm running 4x16 @ 3173Mhz 14-14-14-14-34-1T


----------



## SlayerEru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> I've been saying this for a while. I'm glad there's now 2 people that have done this!


I done it as well, but I get boot loop once tho, on my G.Skill Flare X 3200 (16Gb Kit) on my Ryzen 1700, from my Crosshair VI Hero Board. I hope May Update allows my Flare X 3200 and the board to work effectively.

I know on my other board on the Gigabyte x370 K7, it did run into that issue like that, but that was when I had the other Ram. When I put the Flare X into it, I did recall it having a boot loop on one of the bios until I updated the 2nd Bios along with it as well (If use XMP, it will come up with Rom Image update denied). At the moment they are finding out on that, it was prob an AMI code bug.


----------



## SlayerEru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> I've been saying this for a while. I'm glad there's now 2 people that have done this!


I did that update as well, but ran into a boot loop once (if I ever take the AC out of the power supply or if i turn on ErP.

That is from my Ryzen 1700 on my Flare X 3200Mhz Memory (14-14-14-14-34-1T 1.35v)

I did had these kind of issues before on my X370 K7 Motherboard but it did it more often on my Corsair Vegence 3000 Memory (which is a Sk Hynix). So I manage to get myself a G.Skill Flare X 3200 (16Gb Kit) and it manage to do ok, but if I ever use XMP it would run into a Rom image update denied error. The only way to fix it temporally was to update the 2nd bios as well, in order to use XMP.

But the only reason I went with Crosshair VI Hero board instead is that i runs smoother (even in gaming) compared to the X370 K7. I guess now I can keep the Gigabyte reserved for my mums build or such >w<. But i do hope the May Update bring fixes to our Memory issues (as well as cold boots), even for my Flare X 3200.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Can I use the ASUS ZenStates in my PRIME X370 PRO? This is the image I get if I open it.
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see in the title bar is says the board and the CPU type so it doesn't seem to be tied only to the Hero VI board.
> 
> So far it doesn't downclock after applying.


You need to reset your BIOS options to defaults and make sure downclocking is working to begin with before you'll get downclocking with ZenStates. The software can't re-enable if BIOS has disabled it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> The PRIME X370 PRO doesn't have access to the P-State options in the BIOS AFAIK, without turning them on it really doesn't work. With some luck they'll add those later.


It works on any Asus AM4 board, just make sure P0/P1/P2 is not touched by the BIOS by not adjusting the CPU Ratio. AMD CBS is still there just not visible to the user.


----------



## SaccoSVD

It works! thank you!

I just set the machine to defaults and most importantly set the power plan to Ryzen balanced and now my cores are all 8 boosting at the desired frequency at will, and stay at 2.2Ghz on idle. This is great!


----------



## SaccoSVD

I went back and loaded my OC profile and just set the ratio and vcore to auto.

Now I can go to 4GHz when testing with CB15 and 3Ghz at idle.

This is truly cool.


----------



## Silent Scone

Some realbench. Voltages read from Probeit

[email protected] 1.345
3450Mhz 14-14-14-39-1T
DIMM: 1.365
SOC: 1.113
PLL 1.845


----------



## StevieP24

Gents i have PWM EK D5 pump res combo, Max temp setting is 75 before it will go to 100% and quite noisy. Is there going to be a BIOS update that runs PWM off CPU (Tdie) and not CPU (Tctl)? or possibly being able to raise max temp to say 85degrees? (Elmor)

(apologies if wrong thread doesnt appear to be one main thread for this board)

Best OC on my 1700x 4.184Ghz and 1900cb on Cinebench R15


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StevieP24*
> 
> Gents i have PWM EK D5 pump res combo, Max temp setting is 75 before it will go to 100% and quite noisy. Is there going to be a BIOS update that runs PWM off CPU (Tdie) and not CPU (Tctl)? or possibly being able to raise max temp to say 85degrees? (Elmor)
> 
> (apologies if wrong thread doesnt appear to be one main thread for this board)
> 
> Best OC on my 1700x 4.184Ghz and 1900cb on Cinebench R15


I have a very conservative 3.75GHz going right now, just to keep the fan noise on my Corsair H110i under control, but at worst I have seen 37 degrees for my temperatures. I don't know your setup, but if you are using liquid, 75 degrees seems very high.


----------



## StevieP24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> I have a very conservative 3.75GHz going right now, just to keep the fan noise on my Corsair H110i under control, but at worst I have seen 37 degrees for my temperatures. I don't know your setup, but if you are using liquid, 75 degrees seems very high.


Heavy encoding gets to about 62degrees on Tdie = 82 degrees on Tctl which is what the motherboard uses to run PWM

4ghz 1.425volts is what i run daily (plus im in australia so fairly warm)


----------



## Heimdallr

I've a couple of question about p-state overclocking, right now i'm changing only P0 state to target frequency and then handling Vcore via offset mode.
However in the first post I've read this:

Code:



Code:


Beware of this issue and expect your CPU Core Voltage to be default P0 VID + CPU Core Voltage offset + SMU increase from XFR when this happens. To be safe we recommend using Manual mode for CPU Core Voltage when overclocking.

It's still the case with latest UEFI? Using manual mode is the way to go right now with P0 overclocking?


----------



## SwiperNoSwiping

Since it's the 3rd of May and we were promised that next AGESA update that should be memory related, I'm just curious if we should expect it in the first half of the month?
@elmor


----------



## crossbone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwiperNoSwiping*
> 
> Since it's the 3rd of May and we were promised that next AGESA update that should be memory related, I'm just curious if we should expect it in the first half of the month?
> @elmor


And with that question you just delayed the release by one more day ;-)


----------



## pig666eon

maybe i am just a bit of a ****** but i was under the impression that there was really no need for the 8+4 pin cpu power to be connected, i had just the 8 pin and was thinking that the extra 4 pin was for people trying to get high with ln2, but there really wasnt a need for the 4 pin for normal use

well plugging in the extra 4 pin has taken away my wall at above 3.9ghz with the 1700x, before i wasnt able to hit 3.925 with upwards of 1.4-1.45v, with hitting 3.9ghz with 1.312v. just by adding the extra 4 pin im hitting the .025 extra with the same voltage pretty stable. even looking at hwinfo the voltage is rock steady it used to flux about 0.0125, vdroop is still the same

psu is a hx850i so there should be no prob delivering power with the single 8 pin but obviously the chip needs the 4 pin aswell...... well doesnt need it but defo benefits from it even with such low power draw


----------



## fanboynz

Sorry for asking,

Been out of the loop, but what does the Asus Zenstates app do exactly?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fanboynz*
> 
> Sorry for asking,
> 
> Been out of the loop, but what does the Asus Zenstates app do exactly?


Stated simply, it lets you setup and modify your P-states overclocks within Windows simply and reliably, making dialing things so much easier. It's a fantastic tool.


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> Hi Guys.
> 
> I'm new to this board despite I'm following this thread quite a while to keep being updated on BIOS information and updates.
> 
> Also I made my first attemption on Ryzen overclocking and just wanted to report my results for the statistics.
> 
> First I was on the 0902 BIOS and couldn't get my RAM to run on XMP settings. Then I tried 0083 and now I'm running:
> 
> - RAM: D.O.C.P. Standard (3200 Mhz / CL14-14-14-34 / 1.35V)
> - CPU: BIOS Custom PState P0 @ 3.8 Ghz @ 1.35V
> 
> Nothing else changed except of RAM Boot Voltage @ 1.35V.
> 
> I've also tried 4.0 and 3.9 Ghz P0.
> 4.0 does POST and runs in BIOS but can't boot into Windows.
> 3.9 boots into Windows, but load on all cores (i.e. Prime95) instantly crashes.
> 
> As I said I'm new to Ryzen overclocking and overclocking in general. I've read about things like SoC Voltage, LLC and such stuff, but have no experience with it and not really a good idea what the stuff is doing and what is good and what bad. So I didn't mess with this.
> 
> Also since my rig is a daily gaming machine I want something stable 24/7 safe setup.
> 
> I have one question since I'm curious about it:
> The TRC timing in the XMP profile for my RAM is 48, but on D.O.C.P Standard HWInfo shows me 73.
> In UEFI there is a page where you can set timings "after training". When I set TRC there manually to 48 nothing changes. Do I missunderstand what this page is doing?
> Why is the XMP timing even wrong?


Since this thread is kinda exploding it probably has gone down.
But is anyone able to answer my question there?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> Since this thread is kinda exploding it probably has gone down.
> But is anyone able to answer my question there?


Set timings manually and dont worry about post training, that doesn't seem to work anymore but its still there for future cases i think. My trc shows up as 75 but nowhere on Corsairs tech specs can i find trc specs so i figured thats just left alone.

As long as your other timings are in spec or lower then youre fine.


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Set timings manually and dont worry about post training, that doesn't seem to work anymore but its still there for future cases i think. My trc shows up as 75 but nowhere on Corsairs tech specs can i find trc specs so i figured thats just left alone.
> 
> As long as your other timings are in spec or lower then youre fine.


You can't set tRC in the page before, that's the problem.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> You can already boot to bios using Windows. Hold Shift when you power down the computer and it'll give you a menu.


need to check that then. Is taht windows 10 option ?? since i'm new to this system only week on it so fer.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> Since this thread is kinda exploding it probably has gone down.
> But is anyone able to answer my question there?
> 
> 
> 
> Set timings manually and dont worry about post training, that doesn't seem to work anymore but its still there for future cases i think. My trc shows up as 75 but nowhere on Corsairs tech specs can i find trc specs so i figured thats just left alone.
> 
> As long as your other timings are in spec or lower then youre fine.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Set timings manually and dont worry about post training, that doesn't seem to work anymore but its still there for future cases i think. My trc shows up as 75 but nowhere on Corsairs tech specs can i find trc specs so i figured thats just left alone.
> 
> As long as your other timings are in spec or lower then youre fine.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't set tRC in the page before, that's the problem.
Click to expand...

The only way to modify the sub-timings is by using a lower divider such as 2666 and raising the memory speed by BCLK as you can see by the trc of 57 in this shot. I started from the 2400 Divider, 2666 divider it would be 63


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The only way to modify the sub-timings is by using a lower divider such as 2666 and raising the memory speed by BCLK as you can see by the trc of 57 in this shot. I started from the 2400 Divider, 2666 divider it would be 63


Ooook, I didn't know it's linked to the RAM divider. Now everything is clear, thank you.


----------



## Johan45

It is at the moment. That could change with a future BIOS release but it may not either. Doesn't hurt to experiment with the BCLK, that's one of the perks of owning a CHVI. You may as well get your money's worth out of it.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It is at the moment. That could change with a future BIOS release but it may not either. Doesn't hurt to experiment with the BCLK, that's one of the perks of owning a CHVI. You may as well get your money's worth out of it.


Yea i think someone from Asus said its locked by AMD as of right now, who knows if the may update unlocks em but doubtful.


----------



## Shikatsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StevieP24*
> 
> Gents i have PWM EK D5 pump res combo, Max temp setting is 75 before it will go to 100% and quite noisy. Is there going to be a BIOS update that runs PWM off CPU (Tdie) and not CPU (Tctl)? or possibly being able to raise max temp to say 85degrees? (Elmor)


Asked for that too a while ago, Elmor said it's not possible.

I'll include a water temperature sensor in my loop soon, will connect it to the temp header of the C6H and use this to control the radiator and exhaust fans instead. This way i get the actually important temperature input, since water temperature is a good indicator for both CPU and GPU temperatures at the same time.


----------



## Maxcielle

Anyone got the GSkill F4-3200C15D-16GTZ to boot at 3200?

Nothing i can do works to get it boot above 2933. Nothing.







always get error 8 and or F9.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> Anyone got the GSkill F4-3200C15D-16GTZ to boot at 3200?
> 
> Nothing i can do works to get it boot above 2933. Nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> always get error 8 and or F9.


Try setting the BCLK to 102.0MHz.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Try setting the BCLK to 102.0MHz.


going to give it a try. 102? and chose what frequency?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> going to give it a try. 102? and chose what frequency?


3200MHz ratio, i.e. 3264MHz MEMCLK.


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> Anyone got the GSkill F4-3200C15D-16GTZ to boot at 3200?
> 
> Nothing i can do works to get it boot above 2933. Nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> always get error 8 and or F9.


Which BIOS are you using?
Since these sticks have Samsung B-Die they should perform well.

With BIOS 0083 I had no problems running my FlareX at D.O.C.P. Standard without changing anything else than boot voltage. This wasn't possible with i.e. 0902.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> Which BIOS are you using?
> Since these sticks have Samsung B-Die they should perform well.
> 
> With BIOS 0083 I had no problems running my FlareX at D.O.C.P. Standard without changing anything else than boot voltage. This wasn't possible with i.e. 0902.


0083 is a 2T that tends to help with people who cant reach 3200mhz, i can do it on hynix with 1t so you should be able to do it on 1107 with ease.


----------



## Karagra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> 0083 is a 2T that tends to help with people who cant reach 3200mhz, i can do it on hynix with 1t so you should be able to do it on 1107 with ease.


It really depends on what ram you have. I cant use the 3200mhz multiplier but i can run stable on the 2933mhz multiplier @ 3600mhz with my ram. This months update should have some fixes so hopefully we can get more ram stable @ 3200mhz


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> Which BIOS are you using?
> Since these sticks have Samsung B-Die they should perform well.
> 
> With BIOS 0083 I had no problems running my FlareX at D.O.C.P. Standard without changing anything else than boot voltage. This wasn't possible with i.e. 0902.


i am using 1107. should i downgrade? BCLK is a no go.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> It really depends on what ram you have. I cant use the 3200mhz multiplier but i can run stable on the 2933mhz multiplier @ 3600mhz with my ram. This months update should have some fixes so hopefully we can get more ram stable @ 3200mhz


I couldnt at all on 1002 without having to reset, its fine on 1107. I changed my re-tries to 3 this morning and i still got an f9 but it actually booted at 3200mhz without going into the BIOS and changing it so i think its fine for now.


----------



## Karagra

I have been on 1107 since release. Funny enough on 1101 I could use the 3200mhz multiplier


----------



## haszek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shikatsu*
> 
> Asked for that too a while ago, Elmor said it's not possible.
> 
> I'll include a water temperature sensor in my loop soon, will connect it to the temp header of the C6H and use this to control the radiator and exhaust fans instead. This way i get the actually important temperature input, since water temperature is a good indicator for both CPU and GPU temperatures at the same time.


I do have water temp connected to motherboard but fans are still running as per CPU temps (I have ticked only water T sensor). On the fan curve it's showing me that speed is way above the curve but it's not going down. I mean you can check with motherboard sensor as it's going up as well during load if it's working for you. No matter which sensor I select it's ignoring the sensor, and sets speed related to CPU temp.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> 0083 is a 2T that tends to help with people who cant reach 3200mhz, i can do it on hynix with 1t so you should be able to do it on 1107 with ease.


What i can do to make it happend? I know i can go for 3000/3200 and more with my Kit

Yours: 16-18-18-36 1.35v ( http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-lpx-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c16-memory-kit-black-cmk16gx4m2b3200c16 )
Mine: 16-16-16-36 1.35v ( https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16d-16gvk ) its Samsung D-die

Now i have 2800MHz CL14-14-14-32 1T 1.417v


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> What i can do to make it happend? I know i can go for 3000/3200 and more with my Kit
> 
> Yours: 16-18-18-36 1.35v ( http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-lpx-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c16-memory-kit-black-cmk16gx4m2b3200c16 )
> Mine: 16-16-16-36 1.35v ( https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16d-16gvk ) its Samsung D-die
> 
> Now i have 2800MHz CL14-14-14-32 1T 1.417v


G.Skill 3200C16 modules are kind of a mixed bag in 2x8GB config, as they are available with Samsung D & E-die (dual rank) and Hynix MFR (single rank) configurations. 3200C14 and 3200C15 meanwhile are always Samsung B-die.


----------



## carlosdivega

@Shikatsu

Hi, I'm also running a similar setup. Using the water temp for controlling the D5 pump and the fans is working like a charm.
On tip for connecting the temp sensor. When you like to see the water temp in 3rd party sw like Aida64 then connect the temp sensor to the temp header temp1 on the C6H.

The two temp headers of the watercooling section on the C6H are not always displayed in 3rd party sw.


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> i am using 1107. should i downgrade? BCLK is a no go.


You should give it a try perhaps, since 1107 seems to use 1T and i.e. 0083 is 2T command rate.


----------



## papabliss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Look for what other people have done with your RAM. You may need to loosen the timings and increase the vSOC a little. Check the spreadsheet on the first page, also check
> http://rymem.vraith.com/detailed_ram/715


Thank you for that info. I can clearly see people have hit 3200 with my memory. Maybe you can also help me figure out how to set my timings to 16-18-18-36-75? I am assuming that there is someplace other than the 5 provided timing slots in the bios to enter the 75 value?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> 0083 is a 2T that tends to help with people who cant reach 3200mhz, i can do it on hynix with 1t so you should be able to do it on 1107 with ease.


So it appears that we have the same Corsair ram and you are hitting 3200Mhz if I am following along correctly. I tried everything suggested prior and I cannot get my system to boot past 2966.. Not that it's life or death but I really want to get it working and cannot seem to figure it out? Any suggestions or help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papabliss*
> 
> Thank you for that info. I can clearly see people have hit 3200 with my memory. Maybe you can also help me figure out how to set my timings to 16-18-18-36-75? I am assuming that there is someplace other than the 5 provided timing slots in the bios to enter the 75 value?
> So it appears that we have the same Corsair ram and you are hitting 3200Mhz if I am following along correctly. I tried everything suggested prior and I cannot get my system to boot past 2966.. Not that it's life or death but I really want to get it working and cannot seem to figure it out? Any suggestions or help would be greatly appreciated.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The only way to modify the sub-timings is by using a lower divider such as 2666 and raising the memory speed by BCLK as you can see by the trc of 57 in this shot. I started from the 2400 Divider, 2666 divider it would be 63


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papabliss*
> 
> Thank you for that info. I can clearly see people have hit 3200 with my memory. Maybe you can also help me figure out how to set my timings to 16-18-18-36-75? I am assuming that there is someplace other than the 5 provided timing slots in the bios to enter the 75 value?
> So it appears that we have the same Corsair ram and you are hitting 3200Mhz if I am following along correctly. I tried everything suggested prior and I cannot get my system to boot past 2966.. Not that it's life or death but I really want to get it working and cannot seem to figure it out? Any suggestions or help would be greatly appreciated.


As Johan explained, if it can't be hit with straps you can always try doing it with bclk overclocking. I wasn't able to do it at all until i switched to 1107 then its been no problem. I have everything set manually, i'm using 1.45v dram boot but i really dont think it makes any difference but you can try that. Robert Hallock from AMD said ram is fine all the way up to 1.5v safely.


----------



## g3kiganger3

Novice OCer here with my first build since my fx8350 build years ago. Got a 1700x/c6h/Noctua-d15 x 2 fans. Got my F4-3600C16D-16GTZ running at 3374 on DOCP 3 with 140.6 bclk at 1.35v at 16-16-16-16-36 on bios 1002, and my cpu at 3.8 at 1.38v. After running Prime95 for about 2 hours this setup seems pretty stable at around 60c under load.

When i try to set my ram to the 3200 at 16-16-16-16-36 and 32 it gives me an 0d code and forces me to reset bios.

I would like to get my ram to the normal 3200 stripe with 100 bclk as i'm worried it may be affecting my m.2 960 evo performance.

How much of a performance loss am I looking at with the bclk over 104?
Secondly, I've been reading about adjust SOC voltage and plan to do some changes tonight to see if I can get the 3200 strap to boot. Any advice would be appreciated on the more advanced settings I can try to get this to boot.

Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## Safetytrousers

After my H100i V2 glitch yesterday:


the Wraith cooler has gained superpowers:


----------



## papabliss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*


Thank you very much for the info.. I will give it a try..


----------



## papabliss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> As Johan explained, if it can't be hit with straps you can always try doing it with bclk overclocking. I wasn't able to do it at all until i switched to 1107 then its been no problem. I have everything set manually, i'm using 1.45v dram boot but i really dont think it makes any difference but you can try that. Robert Hallock from AMD said ram is fine all the way up to 1.5v safely.


Thank you for the reply. Are you using Straps with 1107 or BCLK? Either way can you please share your other settings and timings with me?


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> You should give it a try perhaps, since 1107 seems to use 1T and i.e. 0083 is 2T command rate.


083 was a no go also.


----------



## Heimdallr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3kiganger3*
> 
> How much of a performance loss am I looking at with the bclk over 104?


Above 105 refclk or so PCIE should auto to GEN2 because BLCK it's also linked to PCIE, did you try to run a benchmark on your SSD to see how the performance change?


----------



## g3kiganger3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heimdallr*
> 
> Above 105 refclk or so PCIE should auto to GEN2 because BLCK it's also linked to PCIE, did you try to run a benchmark on your SSD to see how the performance change?


I was actually planning on testing this with Crystal tonight. Was curious if anyone had any first-hand experience with it. Will running the BLCK over 105 possibly harm the m.2 drive?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papabliss*
> 
> Thank you for the reply. Are you using Straps with 1107 or BCLK? Either way can you please share your other settings and timings with me?


Timings are factory timings, dram is 1.35, boot is 1.45 strap is 3200, ram training retry is 3 prodoct is auto.


----------



## Johan45

I'm using an M.2 PCIe samsung 850 pro and been up to 140 BCLK no issue with the drive. Never tested throughput.


----------



## papabliss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Timings are factory timings, dram is 1.35, boot is 1.45 strap is 3200, ram training retry is 3 prodoct is auto.


Thank you very much for the info.. One more noob question for you, how do I set ram training as I don't get it?


----------



## Decoman

Btw, using bios 1002, I've seen two weird things in the one day I've had my Ryzen computer running.

1 In one single instance, the monitor power light kept occilating between (hard to see) either power off-to-white (freesync off) -to-red (freesync on), or some combination of two states maybe, like white and red, unsure don't remember anymore, so I had to reset the computer, which was booting.

2 In one single instance, the Asus Rog Rx480 graphics card, also had its LED lights occilating very quickly, similar to my computer screen, so I had to reset the computer which was booting.

I've also seen q-code 24 two-or three times, seemingly stuck on that, but it is hard to tell for sure what was on the screen, because *I use a KVM switch* that sort of makes it a little difficult to see what happens when a computer is booting, because when i switch from one computer to the other, when at boot time for that other computer, the screen enters power saving mode for a few seconds, and I am not entirely sure if the bios boots once or two times. Heh, I also have to be VERY quick to press Del key get to enter bios, otherwise the computer with this M.2 SSD drive jumps into a new install of Win 10 (for gaming only). The 2x8GB ram sticks (Flare X) run at default speed, which iirc is 2400MHz, and something like CL 15 . The ram first booted with CL16 I think, and then the CAS latency was reduced apparently automatically to 15 on its own iirc.

I have so far not yet touched the cpu settings, nor the ram settings.


----------



## balanceark

Can someone tell me me what/where the RAM retry option is in the BIOS? looked in a few spots and couldn't find it. Finally got my 3200 Corsair Ram to 2666 and can't go any higher. Corsair rep said that my ram is compatible but it isn't on the ASUS MB compatibility list? (lol). Using the 32 gb (16x2) Corsair LED Veng.


----------



## Heimdallr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *balanceark*
> 
> Can someone tell me me what/where the RAM retry option is in the BIOS? looked in a few spots and couldn't find it. Finally got my 3200 Corsair Ram to 2666 and can't go any higher. Corsair rep said that my ram is compatible but it isn't on the ASUS MB compatibility list? (lol). Using the 32 gb (16x2) Corsair LED Veng.


I'm not at home but IIRC you should go to Advanced/AMD CBS/UMC, it's in the same section as ProcODT.


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heimdallr*
> 
> I'm not at home but IIRC you should go to Advanced/AMD CBS/UMC, it's in the same section as ProcODT.


This ^
FAIL_CNT is the setting you want


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> This ^
> FAIL_CNT is the setting you want


Yup thats the one. I don't think it resets like prodoct does either if your training fails.


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yup thats the one. I don't think it resets like prodoct does either if your training fails.


Unfortunately, I believe it does


----------



## Heimdallr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yup thats the one. I don't think it resets like prodoct does either if your training fails.


Unfortunately it does








It resets along with p-states and ProcODT (at least that's what happened to me several times).


----------



## balanceark

Thanks guys, I am going to run memtest on my desktop at home, Corsair rep thinks that my two sticks of ram are bad and that's why I can't hit 3200 and am stuck at 2666. I ran Prime95 (blend) and everything passed but two fields, something like "Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4 Hardware failure Fatal Error". I'll try to get a screenshot tonight.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> Unfortunately, I believe it does


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heimdallr*
> 
> Unfortunately it does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It resets along with p-states and ProcODT (at least that's what happened to me several times).


I had an f9 this morning but my memory didn't reset and it stayed at 3. Shame it resets though that's a real bummer. I think if you save a profile with it set to anything but default it should stick once reloading that profile so it's not too bad. For me its only memory that reverts back to 2133, timings and voltages stay the same so its alright.

BIOS profile saves are a time saver.


----------



## bapre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbcoffman*
> 
> Is it possible that memory timings are on the edge at 3200 and react to the temp and cause the boot problem. I say this because I had a boot problem at 3200 only. Not a temp. related problem but relaxing timings from 14 14 14 34 to 16 14 14 34 fixed my problem. So, is it possible that the timings required at 3200 are somehow contributing in this situation.


i am not 100% sure, but i think leaving CAS at 16 fixed the boot problem for me, too.
will test this as soon as possible.

maybe anyone else can try or confirm this?!?


----------



## hotstocks

I've used BCLK up to 117 and set PCI 1080 and NVMe Samsung 960 both from Auto to GEN 3 and they seem to work just fine. Though the 960 benchmarks a lot faster than my 850 pro, it doesn't feel any faster at all. I'm kinda sorry I spent all the money on it, but maybe AMD/Samsung just needs better drivers for it or something in bios. It is really fast for sequential large stuff but slow for the 4k that makes windows feel snappier, and it doesn't matter if it is on GEN 2 or GEN 3 or Auto.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'm using an M.2 PCIe samsung 850 pro and been up to 140 BCLK no issue with the drive. Never tested throughput.


Same here! No problem running high BCLK with gen3 on M2 Samsung 960 and GPU


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3kiganger3*
> 
> Novice OCer here with my first build since my fx8350 build years ago. Got a 1700x/c6h/Noctua-d15 x 2 fans. Got my F4-3600C16D-16GTZ running at 3374 on DOCP 3 with 140.6 bclk at 1.35v at 16-16-16-16-36 on bios 1002, and my cpu at 3.8 at 1.38v. After running Prime95 for about 2 hours this setup seems pretty stable at around 60c under load.
> 
> ...
> 
> How much of a performance loss am I looking at with the bclk over 104?
> Secondly, I've been reading about adjust SOC voltage and plan to do some changes tonight to see if I can get the 3200 strap to boot. Any advice would be appreciated on the more advanced settings I can try to get this to boot.
> 
> Thanks ahead of time!


There wont be any loss in performance as long as you switch the PCIE for the m.2 back to Gen3. I run a 960 Evo at Gen3 with a BCLK of 119.4 and it benchmarks right where it should.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*https://flic.kr/p/Umu2vt*



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> Btw, using bios 1002, I've seen two weird things in the one day I've had my Ryzen computer running.
> 
> 1 In one single instance, the monitor power light kept occilating between (hard to see) either power off-to-white (freesync off) -to-red (freesync on), or some combination of two states maybe, like white and red, unsure don't remember anymore, so I had to reset the computer, which was booting.
> 
> 2 In one single instance, the Asus Rog Rx480 graphics card, also had its LED lights occilating very quickly, similar to my computer screen, so I had to reset the computer which was booting.
> 
> I've also seen q-code 24 two-or three times, seemingly stuck on that, but it is hard to tell for sure what was on the screen, because *I use a KVM switch* that sort of makes it a little difficult to see what happens when a computer is booting, because when i switch from one computer to the other, when at boot time for that other computer, the screen enters power saving mode for a few seconds, and I am not entirely sure if the bios boots once or two times. Heh, I also have to be VERY quick to press Del key get to enter bios, otherwise the computer with this M.2 SSD drive jumps into a new install of Win 10 (for gaming only). The 2x8GB ram sticks (Flare X) run at default speed, which iirc is 2400MHz, and something like CL 15 . The ram first booted with CL16 I think, and then the CAS latency was reduced apparently automatically to 15 on its own iirc.
> 
> I have so far not yet touched the cpu settings, nor the ram settings.


Qcode 24 is what you'll likely see the majority of the time. OC is another along with 30, 40, and I believe 44 is another. 30 usually pops up after a resumes from sleep. I've had 40 pop up once (cant remember what I was doing at the time).


----------



## pig666eon

can someone help me with a issue? my cpu idle temps are 30-35deg, under load on prime it never goes above 60 few plus hours ect

my aio is ice cold, the air and the actual block isnt even lukewarm when its saying its 60 deg, my old 8350 with the same cooler would be blowing hot air at that temp but its not here

the pump is running and even if it wasnt the block itself would have some sort of heat in it, its also in contact because i reseated it twice now with the same results

anytime then when i overclock and the temps get up to the 65-70 region its just pops and shuts off, i have to hard reset it

i have a 1700x, TCTL is reading 32 deg, TDIE is reading 12 deg, asus software is reading 40 deg ( flux between 40-55 ), what am i ment to be reading here?? tbh i put up with alot of crap with the 8350 and temp monitoring but this really takes the biscuit....

someone was saying that there is a auto shut off if the temps exceed 75 deg is there anyway to shut that off? i fell that my temps are lower than what im actually reading and its cutting out well before i even get the 75, i found a setting a ai suit but it didnt make any difference at all so not sure if it took effect or not

any input or links would be appreciated just getting frustrated here now


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pig666eon*
> 
> can someone help me with a issue? my cpu idle temps are 30-35deg, under load on prime it never goes above 60 few plus hours ect
> 
> my aio is ice cold, the air and the actual block isnt even lukewarm when its saying its 60 deg, my old 8350 with the same cooler would be blowing hot air at that temp but its not here
> 
> the pump is running and even if it wasnt the block itself would have some sort of heat in it, its also in contact because i reseated it twice now with the same results
> 
> anytime then when i overclock and the temps get up to the 65-70 region its just pops and shuts off, i have to hard reset it
> 
> i have a 1700x, TCTL is reading 32 deg, TDIE is reading 12 deg, asus software is reading 40 deg ( flux between 40-55 ), what am i ment to be reading here?? tbh i put up with alot of crap with the 8350 and temp monitoring but this really takes the biscuit....
> 
> someone was saying that there is a auto shut off if the temps exceed 75 deg is there anyway to shut that off? i fell that my temps are lower than what im actually reading and its cutting out well before i even get the 75, i found a setting a ai suit but it didnt make any difference at all so not sure if it took effect or not
> 
> any input or links would be appreciated just getting frustrated here now


First of all you need to be sure you are not undervolting the CPU or facing instability that causes the shut off.

Looking at your temperatures I assume you are running 3.8/3.9mhz ?

The discussion about shutting off at a certain temperature was somewhere in begin of this thread. Started by "Timur". I did had the same idea but nobody confirmed this and the discussion went over. You are the first one after a long time suggesting the same again. But before going in to that discussion be sure about the first thing I said. Give it a try at a lower speed with high voltage, to be sure not undervolting the CPU and then see if you can pass the 75c.


----------



## rossctr

I'm guessing I have probably missed something really simple but I cant seem to get my RAM to boot @ 3200. D.O.C.P5 will boot @ 3600 (not stable though) and the 2933 strap works fine on its own.

Any ideas?

R5 1600
F4-3600C17-8GTZR (Samsung B)

Thanks for any input, cant get my head round why it will boot at faster speeds and not lower.


----------



## Johan45

I would start at F5 defaults and then set the timings to CL 14-14-14-14-32 leave the voltage at auto and try to boot at 2666 then raise on divider on each boot giving the board a chance to train. Could be one of the XMP settings causing issue.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossctr*
> 
> I'm guessing I have probably missed something really simple but I cant seem to get my RAM to boot @ 3200. D.O.C.P5 will boot @ 3600 (not stable though) and the 2933 strap works fine on its own.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> R5 1600
> F4-3600C17-8GTZR (Samsung B)
> 
> Thanks for any input, cant get my head round why it will boot at faster speeds and not lower.


DOCP uses BCLK OC to reach 3600!!


----------



## rossctr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> DOCP uses BCLK OC to reach 3600!!


Yeah I get that. It uses the 2933 strap and the BCLK. Thing is I used DOCP5 then dropped the BCLK to 109.2 to get 3200 and thats still a no go


----------



## Shikatsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlosdivega*
> 
> @Shikatsu
> 
> Hi, I'm also running a similar setup. Using the water temp for controlling the D5 pump and the fans is working like a charm.
> On tip for connecting the temp sensor. When you like to see the water temp in 3rd party sw like Aida64 then connect the temp sensor to the temp header temp1 on the C6H.
> 
> The two temp headers of the watercooling section on the C6H are not always displayed in 3rd party sw.


I care more about my fans, since i keep the pump either at full speed or ~28% for silent mode.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haszek*
> 
> I do have water temp connected to motherboard but fans are still running as per CPU temps (I have ticked only water T sensor). On the fan curve it's showing me that speed is way above the curve but it's not going down. I mean you can check with motherboard sensor as it's going up as well during load if it's working for you. No matter which sensor I select it's ignoring the sensor, and sets speed related to CPU temp.


That would actually suck, if i can't make it ignore the CPU temp and just go by water temp... :/
Sadly Speedfan doesn't work yet and probably won't in the near future.

@elmor
Is there really no chance to fully override fan control away from "CPU temp" (which is only an approximation) to just another temp sensor? :/


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossctr*
> 
> Yeah I get that. It uses the 2933 strap and the BCLK. Thing is I used DOCP5 then dropped the BCLK to 109.2 to get 3200 and thats still a no go


And you are sure using same vsoc and dram voltage as on 3600?

Not all BCLK values are always working for everybody. So you need to try different values and variations with your multiplier to get around 3200mhz.


----------



## pig666eon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> First of all you need to be sure you are not undervolting the CPU or facing instability that causes the shut off.
> 
> Looking at your temperatures I assume you are running 3.8/3.9mhz ?
> 
> The discussion about shutting off at a certain temperature was somewhere in begin of this thread. Started by "Timur". I did had the same idea but nobody confirmed this and the discussion went over. You are the first one after a long time suggesting the same again. But before going in to that discussion be sure about the first thing I said. Give it a try at a lower speed with high voltage, to be sure not undervolting the CPU and then see if you can pass the 75c.


cheers yeah ill try that and see what i can come up with, im at 3.9 with 1.312v under load 100% stable but its just all over the place after that regardless of voltage


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> It really depends on what ram you have. I cant use the 3200mhz multiplier but i can run stable on the 2933mhz multiplier @ 3600mhz with my ram. This months update should have some fixes so hopefully we can get more ram stable @ 3200mhz


Hi,

Post your 3600 results in the link in my sig


----------



## rossctr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> And you are sure using same vsoc and dram voltage as on 3600?
> 
> Not all BCLK values are always working for everybody. So you need to try different values and variations with your multiplier to get around 3200mhz.


DRAM I set @ 1.35 but the box next to where you set the value always shows 1.373
SoC was at auto and Im pretty sure I see it hit 1.25ish so I lowered it to 1.1 and it still booted up fine @ 3600.

With the multiplier I'm guessing theres another one for DRAM separate from the CPU multiplier?


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pig666eon*
> 
> i have a 1700x, TCTL is reading 32 deg, TDIE is reading 12 deg, asus software is reading 40 deg ( flux between 40-55 ), what am i ment to be reading here?? tbh i put up with alot of crap with the 8350 and temp monitoring but this really takes the biscuit....
> 
> someone was saying that there is a auto shut off if the temps exceed 75 deg is there anyway to shut that off? i fell that my temps are lower than what im actually reading and its cutting out well before i even get the 75, i found a setting a ai suit but it didnt make any difference at all so not sure if it took effect or not


When I am trying a higher overclock than 4ghz, I need to push my voltage towards and over 1.5v.
My temps (Tdie) will go over 75. and this is when the cpu starts throttling lower speeds when running prime.
I don't know how to make the cpu believe that he's not overheating yet to the point that he has to throttle.
I am on water, I got plenty of headroom, my pump is running on 7v instead of 12v when attempting this.. I could switch it to go on 12v but its no use of the cpu is in fact lying to itself.

I too wish to know how to get the TRUE temperature of it.

What I thought was that Tdie was the somewhat true temp, with SensMi skew disabled in the BIOS. (if its not disabled, changing pll voltage will change Tdie temp offset as well).
But this causes this early throttling, as Tctl is Tdie+20... the throttling happens when Tctl is 95c.

So I dunno.. I really want to know as well


----------



## 4rcherz

So for my peace of mind, Running the stress test my CPU is getting up to 80c but this is the +20 offset? As I have a 480mm and 2 x 240mm in my loop (with 980Ti OC as well)


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4rcherz*
> 
> So for my peace of mind, Running the stress test my CPU is getting up to 80c but this is the +20 offset? As I have a 480mm and 2 x 240mm in my loop (with 980Ti OC as well)


With SenseMi skew disabled in the BIOS, Tdie will be the temp of your cpu, and Tctl will be at the +20 offset.


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4rcherz*
> 
> So for my peace of mind, Running the stress test my CPU is getting up to 80c but this is the +20 offset? As I have a 480mm and 2 x 240mm in my loop (with 980Ti OC as well)


I think that that is more correct value. What power draw u getting at those voltages?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leareynl*
> 
> With SenseMi skew disabled in the BIOS, Tdie will be the temp of your cpu, and Tctl will be at the +20 offset.


It should only be disabled if you're using a 1700 (or other non X CPU).


----------



## muffins

quick question about xfr,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> It should only be disabled if you're using a 1700 (or other non X CPU).


after i flashed 1107 i disabled the skew because i read a post from elmor in this thread where he stated disabling it on x sku's, such as the 1700x, is fine as disable = amd default behavior.

with it disabled now its got me thinking. i wonder if that's the reason why i noticed a difference in my default average vcore with light loads with xfr enabled. its been staying under 1.4v's which has been refreshing. prior i was averaging 1.45v's before i flashed to 1107 and disabled the skew. i don't think gigabyte ever did any tweaks to the sense mi skew which is why i was noticing a big difference with xfr on my previous gaming 5 and the crosshair when it comes to light workloads.

i remember reading that amd stated the sensemi skew effects xfr behavior.

either that or its all been placebo for me and i don't know what i'm doing. i guess we can bother elmor again by asking if disabling the sensemi skew on x sku's like the 1800x is safe and what does it exactly do when disabled.


----------



## SaccoSVD

About ASUS Zenstate. Can anyone answer this?

I can see VIDs only clocking down fully (to 0.9V at 22x on parked cores) if I use the windows Balanced power plan.

I tried also the High performance power plan with a minimum 5% CPU state but it behaves pretty much like the Ryzen Balance power plan. Both leave one core at full speed at all times and all vcores at max or almost max.

Does anyone know a workaround for this? The CPU runs cooler if all cores can park. but I don't wanna use the balanced power plan cause it supposedly gives less performance due to slower VID frequency switching.

Actually, the only power plan that shows all 3 states properly seems to be the Balanced power plan.

I can see P1 clearly in HWinfo VIDs and clocks, while is nowhere to be seen while in High performance or Ryzen power plans, only P0 and P3 and some sort of P2 that doesn't make sense. (2600mhz)

The balance power plan uses P1 more often, as the CPU usage is medium in FL Studio playing a song.

EDIT: The balance power plan is a nono, CPU performance is compromised as FL studio shows a higher CPU usage while playing a song.

Another question would be. Is it better to keep a rather constant voltage as in the Ryzen balancd plan than going up and down with the volts? I can imagine some nice peaks internally from the VRM to the CPU when going from 2.36V to 0.9V at LLC4 so maybe after all is better if the voltages don't move as much.

Here with the balanced plan min vcore is 0.9V and max 2.36V, and with the ryzen plan VID stays at 1.363V (my desired max for 40Ghz), in both cases cores are parking to 1.999Mhz but all vcores stays at max on the ryzen power plan and one core always clocked fully to 3.999Mhz

This is all rather interesting.


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> It should only be disabled if you're using a 1700 (or other non X CPU).


Nah there's no law stating that








I disable it to be able to read the Tdie to be as true as possible.
If I enable it, it is all over the place.


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leareynl*
> 
> With SenseMi skew disabled in the BIOS, Tdie will be the temp of your cpu, and Tctl will be at the +20 offset.


I have 1800x (i haven't changed any BIOS options for scew).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> I think that that is more correct value. What power draw u getting at those voltages?


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> About ASUS Zenstate. Can anyone answer this?
> 
> I can see VIDs only clocking down fully (to 0.9V at 22x on parked cores) if I use the windows Balanced power plan.
> 
> .


I have no downclocking either and my system log of windows has these messages for each core in the log :



I am guessing this kind of stuff will be solved in 1.0.0.5 of Agesa.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leareynl*
> 
> I have no downclocking either and my system log of windows has these messages for each core in the log :
> 
> 
> 
> I am guessing this kind of stuff will be solved in 1.0.0.5 of Agesa.


If you enabled Cstates and your CPU multiplier and vcores are set to auto in the BIOS it should work.

Otherwise you might be using the high performance power plan with 100% min CPU state.

You should use the Ryzen power plan or the high perf power plan but with a min CPU state of 5% (which is the equivalent I think)


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> You should use the Ryzen power plan or the high perf power plan but with a min CPU state of 5% (which is the equivalent I think)


Hmm I do not have the option Minimum Processor state.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Mmm interesting.

It seems like indeed is disabled from BIOS. What board is that? can you share your BIOS settings?

I'm assuming you could open zenstates and see the zenstates service running, no?


----------



## kazama

I dont have it in ryzen power plan too.


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Mmm interesting.
> 
> It seems like indeed is disabled from BIOS. What board is that? can you share your BIOS settings?
> 
> I'm assuming you could open zenstates and see the zenstates service running, no?


C6H, 1107 BIOS.

As it turns out I had my cpu multiplier set, it disables the P states. (doh)
So I tried the P states in the BIOS instead under the AMD settings.
Now I'm downlclocking but without the Zen states program.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leareynl*
> 
> C6H, 1107 BIOS.
> 
> As it turns out I had my cpu multiplier set, it disables the P states. (doh)
> So I tried the P states in the BIOS instead under the AMD settings.
> Now I'm downlclocking but without the Zen states program.


Yeah! I knew it









Now is down clocking with default settings from 3.6Ghz down to 2.1GHz

Now you can open zenstates and put your max stable OC'd CPU speed and according voltage you found while manually OCing, you should also use the LLC level you had while it was manually OC'd I believe, otherwise you are forced to use a higher volt to compensate for the deep vdroop.

Here I have it like this:



And the BIOS is using LLC4 for the CPU and LLC3 for the SOC at 1V, both freq switching to "Optimized"

LLC4 will give you exactly 1.35V vdroop when you stress. Meter everything with HWinfo.

Those are all safe values.


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Yeah! I knew it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now is down clocking with default settings from 3.6Ghz down to 2.1GHz
> 
> Now you can open zenstates and put your max stable OC'd CPU speed and according voltage you found while manually OCing, you should also use the LLC level you had while it was manually OC'd I believe, otherwise you are forced to use a higher volt to compensate for the deep vdroop.


Thanks! yep it works now, I just had some issue with the voltages, offset was giving me way too much.
But also that is fixed


----------



## SaccoSVD

Sorry wrong values, this is the right one:


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Sorry wrong values, this is the right one:


I have a 125 BCLK so 40x125 would be a bit high lol
21.33 multiplier seems to be the lowest it can go.
Mostly it sits on 22 multiplier, so at 2750 mhz.
I need the 125 BCLK to have 3333 MHz memory.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Ah, so you need your own numbers if you adjusted the BCLK for sure.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Same here! No problem running high BCLK with gen3 on M2 Samsung 960 and GPU


Similar system, and I couldn`t pass to 102.2 BCLK with moderates settings.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The only way to modify the sub-timings is by using a lower divider such as 2666 and raising the memory speed by BCLK as you can see by the trc of 57 in this shot. I started from the 2400 Divider, 2666 divider it would be 63


Johan,

What memory latency results are you getting with the 137 refclk, 2400 strap and 12-12-12 timings? Are you running PCIe at gen 1 or gen 2 at that clock speed? Have you tried running any firestrike or timespy benchmarks with those memory settings? If so what were FS physics/combined and TS CPU the scores?

It is interesting to see that x265 reports that you have 16c/16t. Or am I reading the screen wrong? I have never run that benchmark before.

I know that f1 2016 does not perform well if you leave the xml settings file as the software installs it on Ryzen systems because it configures the software to believe that it is running 16 physical cores and not 8c/16t. I suspect that the same is true for a number of other games as well. I am not familiar with the x265 benchmark, are there any config files that let you manually edit it to set it to 8c/16t?


----------



## bluej511

So heres a bit of progress from beginning up until now. Yes i know its synthetic but gaming benchmarks show improvement as well. The 50% refers to core parking set manual in the power options and unlock thru regedit.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12527705/fs/12356866/fs/12094988/fs/11885628


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pig666eon*
> 
> can someone help me with a issue? my cpu idle temps are 30-35deg, under load on prime it never goes above 60 few plus hours ect
> 
> my aio is ice cold, the air and the actual block isnt even lukewarm when its saying its 60 deg, my old 8350 with the same cooler would be blowing hot air at that temp but its not here
> 
> the pump is running and even if it wasnt the block itself would have some sort of heat in it, its also in contact because i reseated it twice now with the same results
> 
> anytime then when i overclock and the temps get up to the 65-70 region its just pops and shuts off, i have to hard reset it
> 
> i have a 1700x, TCTL is reading 32 deg, TDIE is reading 12 deg, asus software is reading 40 deg ( flux between 40-55 ), what am i ment to be reading here?? tbh i put up with alot of crap with the 8350 and temp monitoring but this really takes the biscuit....
> 
> someone was saying that there is a auto shut off if the temps exceed 75 deg is there anyway to shut that off? i fell that my temps are lower than what im actually reading and its cutting out well before i even get the 75, i found a setting a ai suit but it didnt make any difference at all so not sure if it took effect or not
> 
> any input or links would be appreciated just getting frustrated here now


I was in your same situation, the two first week after I build my rig. I look w10's events and always saw same error to said me that system reset (incorrect shut dawn kernel error...). At date all I don´t know why. First: searchs virus and troyans in your system, second control voltages (core volt=1.35-1.42) and temps (>80 is bad, although my R1800X reached 87ºC without resetting, but others days with 81ºC windows system reseted)...That way and setup a bit more, now my system is stable, with light OC on CPU speed and full on memory speed.


----------



## sr1030nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So heres a bit of progress from beginning up until now. Yes i know its synthetic but gaming benchmarks show improvement as well. The 50% refers to core parking set manual in the power options and unlock thru regedit.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12527705/fs/12356866/fs/12094988/fs/11885628


@bluej511
Interesting, I've noticed a few other people have ran their systems at 50% as well, although up till now I've used 100.
What happens if you run the Ryzen power plan at 50 + 100 percent?


----------



## Emeeazy

Anyone had/has try a Crucial Ballistix Sport ram on Crosshair VI? does it clock well?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So heres a bit of progress from beginning up until now. Yes i know its synthetic but gaming benchmarks show improvement as well. The 50% refers to core parking set manual in the power options and unlock thru regedit.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12527705/fs/12356866/fs/12094988/fs/11885628


I need to run that myself, but looks like you headed in the right direction.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sr1030nx*
> 
> @bluej511
> Interesting, I've noticed a few other people have ran their systems at 50% as well, although up till now I've used 100.
> What happens if you run the Ryzen power plan at 50 + 100 percent?


From what we've seen 50% core parking is optimal for gaming/benchmarks. Anything that runs all threads it won't matter. The ryzen plan i dont even test pretty sure its now 100% core parking as well. I switched to balanced today i think installing the chipset drivers set it to ryzen automatically.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I need to run that myself, but looks like you headed in the right direction.


yea would love to see what going to 4ghz would give it. Its already a 300mhz boost from stock my second 4690k was a 400mhz and first one was 600mhz. All 3 chips same voltages too.


----------



## alucardis666

Random side note, Pretty funny how this thread has 1300+ pages now, but the official 4ghz thread only has 1050 or so... And for thought the 1080Ti thread is in the low 800's.

Crazy how much love this board gets with how many "issues" are still being ironed out.

That May update can't come soon enough!


----------



## frostywite

Brand new to the forum. Been reading for awhile but finally had enough beers in me to post what Ive going so far... Asus Crosshair 6 Hero with 1107 bios running 1700 non x with g skill F4-3200C16D-16GTZR. Strap 2666 wont boot. 2400 boots first try. bclk 110 gets 2640 with cpu at 3.958 @ 1.375v and seems to be solid. Benched Ghost Recons Wild Lands and no crashes. Tomorrow Ill give prime a test. I am running 1tb 960 evo pro nvme. bclk does not have any effect at bclk 110 per crystal disk.


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frostywite*
> 
> Brand new to the forum. Been reading for awhile but finally had enough beers in me to post what Ive going so far... Asus Crosshair 6 Hero with 1107 bios running 1700 non x with g skill F4-3200C16D-16GTZR. Strap 2666 wont boot. 2400 boots first try. bclk 110 gets 2640 with cpu at 3.958 @ 1.375v and seems to be solid. Benched Ghost Recons Wild Lands and no crashes. Tomorrow Ill give prime a test. I am running 1tb 960 evo pro nvme. bclk does not have any effect at bclk 110 per crystal disk.


Congrats on the results! I have the same RAM kit and unfortunately it does not agree with a 1T BIOS. Currently running 0083 and can run the sticks at 2933 just by using the DOCP profile. If you want the extra boost I'd recommend switching back to 0083, at least until the may update.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> You ever manage to get 4.0GHz out of your beast?


I finally decided to push the envelope! I started out unconventionally, by trying to find if there was a higher than 100 BCLK frequency that was worth it, but still allow my sound card to function. Turned out that I could use a 115 BCLK. From there I found the volts that would work for a 4GHz overclock. Then I decided to go for new memory frequency and timings.

So here is where I have things working for the moment:

CPU at 4.024 GHz on a 115 base clock.
Memory 3372.6 MHz setting with 14-14-14-14-34 timings.

The only problem is I'm pouring on the coals with CPU voltage to be stable - 1.44 manual setting. Not my 24/7 setting but what the heck, I can easily back off the CPU to 3.95 GHz with around 4.125 volts and keep the memory settings. 4 GHz will be a good gaming configuration. Speaking of which:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> From what we've seen 50% core parking is optimal for gaming/benchmarks. Anything that runs all threads it won't matter. The ryzen plan i dont even test pretty sure its now 100% core parking as well. I switched to balanced today i think installing the chipset drivers set it to ryzen automatically.
> yea would love to see what going to 4ghz would give it. Its already a 300mhz boost from stock my second 4690k was a 400mhz and first one was 600mhz. All 3 chips same voltages too.


Here is my run of Fire Strike at the above settings:



My poor old GTX 970... at least my Physics numbers looked decent


----------



## frostywite

Tried 0083, 0082, and 0902, same results, only strap 2400 would boot. Got tired of waiting for that miracle update. Still have some hope for ram support but I don't think AMD can produce miracles...


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frostywite*
> 
> Tried 0083, 0082, and 0902, same results, only strap 2400 would boot. Got tired of waiting for that miracle update. Still have some hope for ram support but I don't think AMD can produce miracles...


Did you try overclocking one memory stick at a time to see if you have a bad memory stick?


----------



## CeltPC

Did a bit of overclocking on the GTX 970 and re-ran Fire Strike to see if it helped much:



1203 better on the graphics score, 945 better overall score - hey, ya gotta take every little bit









Now to see if I can I can get a good 3.95 - 3.975 ish GHz setting for 115 BCLK, and if so, can I make it all work in P-state with Zenstates.


----------



## shalafi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> [..]higher than 100 BCLK frequency that was worth it, but still allow my sound card to function. Turned out that I could use a 115 BCLK.[..]


Oh .. so it might actually show up at some BCLK? I have a Xonar DX and tried BCLK 113 yesterday with the 3200 RAM strap just for the lolz, and it actually booted up with 3616MHz CAS16. Ran a few benches, and then noticed the Xonar is gone







I'll experiment a bit more with the BCLK to see if I can get the card working - 3200Mhz CAS14 at 100 BLCK is already a feat with the current state of things, but 3600+ would be a smash (with my lowly 3000MHz CAS14 kit).


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Did a bit of overclocking on the GTX 970 and re-ran Fire Strike to see if it helped much:
> 
> 
> 
> 1203 better on the graphics score, 945 better overall score - hey, ya gotta take every little bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to see if I can I can get a good 3.95 - 3.975 ish GHz setting for 115 BCLK, and if so, can I make it all work in P-state with Zenstates.


Can you do a latency test with the performance bias set for AIDA? I'm curious what your memory latency is now in AIDA64.

Edit: Page 1337, Woot! Woot!


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shalafi*
> 
> Oh .. so it might actually show up at some BCLK? I have a Xonar DX and tried BCLK 113 yesterday with the 3200 RAM strap just for the lolz, and it actually booted up with 3616MHz CAS16. Ran a few benches, and then noticed the Xonar is gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll experiment a bit more with the BCLK to see if I can get the card working - 3200Mhz CAS14 at 100 BLCK is already a feat with the current state of things, but 3600+ would be a smash (with my lowly 3000MHz CAS14 kit).


I started at a BCLK of 101, and just worked my way up a value of 1 at a time till my card dropped out. (Essence STX) and then of course dropped back to last working.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Can you do a latency test with the performance bias set for AIDA? I'm curious what your memory latency is now in AIDA64.
> 
> Edit: Page 1337, Woot! Woot!


Ha ha I feel so spiffy running above 3200. I can run you my latencies from SIV64 if that will do?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Can you do a latency test with the performance bias set for AIDA? I'm curious what your memory latency is now in AIDA64.
> 
> Edit: Page 1337, Woot! Woot!


Ok I am running L1 1ns, L2 3.6 ns, L3 7.6 ns, and L4 17.6 ns, hope that helps.

Oh and as I am working on 3.996 GHz setting at the moment, that is where latency was run from, memory unchanged.

Now if I can get this Zenstate to downclock again, I will relax, lol.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Ok I am running L1 1ns, L2 3.6 ns, L3 7.6 ns, and L4 17.6 ns, hope that helps.
> 
> Oh and as I am working on 3.996 GHz setting at the moment, that is where latency was run from, memory unchanged.
> 
> Now if I can get this Zenstate to downclock again, I will relax, lol.


Very nice. Is that with the perf bias on?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Very nice. Is that with the perf bias on?


Oh, no since I have to use SIV64 rather than AIDA, I used no performance bias.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Oh, no since I have to use SIV64 rather than AIDA, I used no performance bias.


Oh yeah, that is right. Wonder what your cinebench scores are now though.









For some reason, my scores are higher using the AIDA bias instead of the cinebench bias.

edit: Around 1800 with cinebench bias, and 1850 with AIDA bias.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Oh yeah, that is right. Wonder what your cinebench scores are now though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, my scores are higher using the AIDA bias instead of the cinebench bias.
> 
> edit: Around 1800 with cinebench bias, and 1850 with AIDA bias.


Last weekend tested Pstates OC @4ghz and 3200mhz Ram VS BCLK OC @ 4Ghz and 3456mhz RAM.

There was no gain in Cinebench, only AIDA64 showed gain in memory bench.

Tried many busspeeds between 104-115, all round 3400-3500mhz Ram, but alno gain in CB, only in Aida.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Oh yeah, that is right. Wonder what your cinebench scores are now though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, my scores are higher using the AIDA bias instead of the cinebench bias.
> 
> edit: Around 1800 with cinebench bias, and 1850 with AIDA bias.


I don't use the "bias" settings cause I figure they are just that - an artificial boost for benchmarks - I wanna know how it runs for general use. I did get my Zenstates running with the BCLK - first time I have tried it.

Wound up at 3.967 GHz at 1.418 volts - a nice drop from 1.44 for so little loss of clock. Memory still at 3372.6 MHz setting with 14-14-14-14-34 timings. I did break the 1800 "ceiling" in Cinebench for the first time earlier. Just ran with current settings - 1780.


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Safetytrousers*
> 
> After my H100i V2 glitch yesterday:
> 
> 
> the Wraith cooler has gained superpowers:












How did that... Malfunction happen?


----------



## Clukos

This thread is losing steam, guess 1107 is very stable


----------



## dorbot

Yeah, but it will go completely mental when the May update arrives.......


----------



## Starbuck5000

At present on the CH6 are we will in a situation where a pair Samsung-B single rank dimms are the way to go for 3200+ or have things improved to were we can do it with 4 dimms now?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Yeah, but it will go completely mental when the May update arrives.......


May update is the improvements to what AMD called AGESA right?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The only way to modify the sub-timings is by using a lower divider such as 2666 and raising the memory speed by BCLK as you can see by the trc of 57 in this shot. I started from the 2400 Divider, 2666 divider it would be 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johan,
> 
> What memory latency results are you getting with the 137 refclk, 2400 strap and 12-12-12 timings? Are you running PCIe at gen 1 or gen 2 at that clock speed? Have you tried running any firestrike or timespy benchmarks with those memory settings? If so what were FS physics/combined and TS CPU the scores?
> 
> It is interesting to see that x265 reports that you have 16c/16t. Or am I reading the screen wrong? I have never run that benchmark before.
> 
> I know that f1 2016 does not perform well if you leave the xml settings file as the software installs it on Ryzen systems because it configures the software to believe that it is running 16 physical cores and not 8c/16t. I suspect that the same is true for a number of other games as well. I am not familiar with the x265 benchmark, are there any config files that let you manually edit it to set it to 8c/16t?
Click to expand...

I actually don't do many 3D benchmarks on this platform. I couldn't find any at 3200CL12 but I did find one at 3600 and an AIDA shot at 3744 I do a lot of tinkering and don't always save my work. As for 3D performance at Gen2.0 I really can't notice that much of a difference have tried some testing at BCLK 100 and I think the ram effects are more beneficial and make up for the drop in PCIe speed.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> This thread is losing steam, guess 1107 is very stable


If 1107 isn't good, then the key is to wait for AGESA 1.0.0.5 to land, and I suspect Asus has a pre-release version they are experimenting with to find the problems.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000*
> 
> At present on the CH6 are we will in a situation where a pair Samsung-B single rank dimms are the way to go for 3200+ or have things improved to were we can do it with 4 dimms now?
> May update is the improvements to what AMD called AGESA right?


BIOS 0079-0083 and 1107 are based on AGESA 1.0.0.4a. The May update from AMD will be AGESA 1.0.0.5, and newer BIOS versions will be based on it.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I actually don't do many 3D benchmarks on this platform. I couldn't find any at 3200CL12 but I did find one at 3600 and an AIDA shot at 3744 I do a lot of tinkering and don't always save my work. As for 3D performance at Gen2.0 I really can't notice that much of a difference have tried some testing at BCLK 100 and I think the ram effects are more beneficial and make up for the drop in PCIe speed.


Thats a hell of a physics score and i doubt its just from a 200mhz boost over mine haha. So RAM speed is definitely very important for ryzen, even though you got both. Very nice.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I actually don't do many 3D benchmarks on this platform. I couldn't find any at 3200CL12 but I did find one at 3600 and an AIDA shot at 3744 I do a lot of tinkering and don't always save my work. As for 3D performance at Gen2.0 I really can't notice that much of a difference have tried some testing at BCLK 100 and I think the ram effects are more beneficial and make up for the drop in PCIe speed.
> 
> ...


Awesome timings! I haven't pushed really hard on the memory yet but I haven't been able to get close to that.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> This thread is losing steam, guess 1107 is very stable


Maybe. I personally have come to the conclusion theres nothing much more I can do before AMD throws their updates at the vendors, so i'm chillin with what I have. I also haven't flashed 1107







Stuck with 0082

Did go from 18-16-16-16-38 to 18-16-16-16-37 tho.... like that makes much of a difference


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> *I couldn't find any at 3200CL12* but I did find one at 3600 and an AIDA shot at 3744 I do a lot of tinkering and don't always save my work.


I haven't seen anyone do CL12 @ 3200. I tried, but I ended up needing a BIOS reset. I could do 12-12-12-12-24 at 2966, but I when I tried those timings at 3200, I got black screen boot loops until I cleared the CMOS and started over, so I ended up settling for 14-14-14-14-28-1T at 3200.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did that... Malfunction happen?


Likely just a polling error from running concurrent monitoring apps.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> *I couldn't find any at 3200CL12* but I did find one at 3600 and an AIDA shot at 3744 I do a lot of tinkering and don't always save my work.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen anyone do CL12 @ 3200. I tried, but I ended up needing a BIOS reset. I could do 12-12-12-12-24 at 2966, but I when I tried those timings at 3200, I got black screen boot loops until I cleared the CMOS and started over, so I ended up settling for 14-14-14-14-28-1T at 3200.
Click to expand...

I posted it here, that's what started the conversation about BCLK and it's effects http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/13270#post_26065709


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I posted it here, that's what started the conversation about BCLK and it's effects http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/13270#post_26065709


Hi,

Nothing in that post changes what he has said, as it's most likely the memory is unstable.


----------



## slinkeril

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robiatti*
> 
> I am using both W_IN and W_out, i'm using AQUAcomputer fittings with built in sensor and they are working correctly showing a temp variance of around 3 to 5 degrees between in and out.


Thanks, i am using just some 2 pin thermo couples i purchased from FrozenPC
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10767/cab-195/FrozenCPU_Temperature_Probe_Cable_-_2-Pin_-_25.html?tl=g12c133s492&id=Mpjxk9SQ

I am not sure why they are not providing any reading at all


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Same here! No problem running high BCLK with gen3 on M2 Samsung 960 and GPU


can anybody tell me what settings may works with highest BCLK?. My PC reset to go into windows 10.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slinkeril*
> 
> Thanks, i am using just some 2 pin thermo couples i purchased from FrozenPC
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10767/cab-195/FrozenCPU_Temperature_Probe_Cable_-_2-Pin_-_25.html?tl=g12c133s492&id=Mpjxk9SQ
> 
> I am not sure why they are not providing any reading at all


IIRC, the C6H uses 10k temp probes but I wasn't able to find any applicable info in regard to that on the link you posted.


----------



## PetrasSukys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slinkeril*
> 
> Thanks, i am using just some 2 pin thermo couples i purchased from FrozenPC
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10767/cab-195/FrozenCPU_Temperature_Probe_Cable_-_2-Pin_-_25.html?tl=g12c133s492&id=Mpjxk9SQ
> 
> I am not sure why they are not providing any reading at all


Maybe the sensor is faulty? Have a DMM? Check resistance across sensor leads. Should be around 10k Ohm at 25°C/77°F. If it is way higher/lower or no contact at all, then it's faulty (or incompatible)


----------



## Quijano

I`m using a NoctuaNH-D15 cooler. Plenty cooling power. But with the temp readings as messed up as they are.

Ai-suite is reading a constant 59° i have a hard time setting up the fans in my system. (using fan expert 4).

I tried using Q-fan in bios. but same problem. Temperature reading is always around 60.

any tips on how to get a quiet system running? Hadnt had those problems on the X370 prime :/


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quijano*
> 
> I`m using a NoctuaNH-D15 cooler. Plenty cooling power. But with the temp readings as messed up as they are.
> 
> Ai-suite is reading a constant 59° i have a hard time setting up the fans in my system. (using fan expert 4).
> 
> I tried using Q-fan in bios. but same problem. Temperature reading is always around 60.
> 
> any tips on how to get a quiet system running? Hadnt had those problems on the X370 prime :/


Which Ryzen processor are you using? You should enable Sense Skew in bios if you're using 1700x or 1800x.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I posted it here, that's what started the conversation about BCLK and it's effects http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/13270#post_26065709


My info was with no BLCK OCing at all, if that matters. I think the rule is rather simple with AM4: buy RAM with tight timings at high speeds, OR be aware what your memory is rated at, and set manual timings accordingly, and be wary of exceeding those like I did. That was bad!!


----------



## slinkeril

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PetrasSukys*
> 
> Maybe the sensor is faulty? Have a DMM? Check resistance across sensor leads. Should be around 10k Ohm at 25°C/77°F. If it is way higher/lower or no contact at all, then it's faulty (or incompatible)


Thanks ill check the resistance, perhaps they arent 10k, not a huge deal, i will probably just buy the inline aquacomputer ones once they are in stock. For now i purchased a thermal sensor plug for my rezivior i will use in the 3rd temp sensor header to at least monitor my coolant temps

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA9F952F5629


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> *I couldn't find any at 3200CL12* but I did find one at 3600 and an AIDA shot at 3744 I do a lot of tinkering and don't always save my work.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen anyone do CL12 @ 3200. I tried, but I ended up needing a BIOS reset. I could do 12-12-12-12-24 at 2966, but I when I tried those timings at 3200, I got black screen boot loops until I cleared the CMOS and started over, so I ended up settling for 14-14-14-14-28-1T at 3200.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted it here, that's what started the conversation about BCLK and it's effects http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/13270#post_26065709
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I posted it here, that's what started the conversation about BCLK and it's effects http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/13270#post_26065709
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Nothing in that post changes what he has said, as it's most likely the memory is unstable.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the input but I didn't see any mention of stability in his post. I never claimed it was stable but it was stable enough to pass X265 on 4K which will bring a system to it;s knees.


----------



## arang

i found the way to light up mobo RGB with first booting (under BIOS SETTING rgb light OFF when soft off sleep hib...)
if that option is OFF then RGB doesn't work first booting unless you restart or sleep & wake etc..
this is when you choose MANUAL OC...
So, to work properly with (trident RGB xmp ram) you should choose DOCP standard OC or default or auto
then fisrt booting with rgb lit up
but in this case bus speed is 99.80 (MANUAL 100 is 99.98)
auto is 99.98
i hope next bios wili be fixed on MANUAL setting
sorry for poor english


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I actually don't do many 3D benchmarks on this platform. I couldn't find any at 3200CL12 but I did find one at 3600 and an AIDA shot at 3744 I do a lot of tinkering and don't always save my work. As for 3D performance at Gen2.0 I really can't notice that much of a difference have tried some testing at BCLK 100 and I think the ram effects are more beneficial and make up for the drop in PCIe speed.


*Nice







Such a big gain in memory performance between 3300 vs 3744!*

I didnt notice this with 3200 vs 3456mhz on my test results. But i leave them bots on 14 14 14 14 34


----------



## ZaSpecialist TV

Hey all!

I really need a honest opinion. I bought the Gigabyte Gaming K7 and it's pretty nice, but my flare x do no boot up on the new F3 bios update in xpm so I have to use F2 for now to run them at 3200 freq as advertised. I have the option to replace the mobo with this Asus one but I do not know if I should go through the hassle of doing so.

Is it worth the change? Thanks!﻿


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaSpecialist TV*
> 
> Hey all!
> 
> I really need a honest opinion. I bought the Gigabyte Gaming K7 and it's pretty nice, but my flare x do no boot up on the new F3 bios update in xpm so I have to use F2 for now to run them at 3200 freq as advertised. I have the option to replace the mobo with this Asus one but I do not know if I should go through the hassle of doing so.
> 
> Is it worth the change? Thanks!﻿


Couldn't get the flare x kit to run 3200 on my friends c6h so go figure.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> My info was with no BLCK OCing at all, if that matters. I think the rule is rather simple with AM4: buy RAM with tight timings at high speeds, OR be aware what your memory is rated at, and set manual timings accordingly, and be wary of exceeding those like I did. That was bad!!


Once 1.0.0.5 comes out, it should be a LOT easier to get RAM to run at the rated speed. Mind you, those who bought on pre-order like myself had no way to know what RAM would work well and what would not. Cheap memory($178 at the time, $240 now) for 32GB isn't bad, and I accept that my memory isn't great, but I still hope to hit the rated 3200 once the next BIOS versions are released.


----------



## HaykOC

Just got my board so expect me in the club soon. Havent gotten a chance to start the thing up yet as my case isnt in but I had a question about fan control for those of you with the board as I havent used asus fan control. Does QFan allow me to add a sensor and then adjust temps based on that? Or are my only options CPU or Mobo. I ask because Im cooling the CPU as well as 2 graphics cards so want to set fan profiles based on water temp (i figure thatd probably be best).


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I actually don't do many 3D benchmarks on this platform. I couldn't find any at 3200CL12 but I did find one at 3600 and an AIDA shot at 3744 I do a lot of tinkering and don't always save my work. As for 3D performance at Gen2.0 I really can't notice that much of a difference have tried some testing at BCLK 100 and I think the ram effects are more beneficial and make up for the drop in PCIe speed.


PCIE 2.0 and PCIe3 are near enough the same for me not to be specifically concerned about it. I am interested to see how much of the game load performance deficit is clawed back with sub 60ns memory latency.

Unfortunately the latency figures have been generally ignored by the media in the quest for higher clocks rather than higher throughput that will improve the gaming performance.

I like firestrike. The combined score, even though it is greatly misunderstood and generally ignored most of the time, is a fantastic gauge of how well a computer will perform in a gaming load and helps in quantifying the performance benefits of the memory overclocking endeavors.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> Just got my board so expect me in the club soon. Havent gotten a chance to start the thing up yet as my case isnt in but I had a question about fan control for those of you with the board as I havent used asus fan control. Does QFan allow me to add a sensor and then adjust temps based on that? Or are my only options CPU or Mobo. I ask because Im cooling the CPU as well as 2 graphics cards so want to set fan profiles based on water temp (i figure thatd probably be best).


You have a lot of options. If you have an all in one cooler, there is a connection for the AIO cooler(near the CPU fan connector). For water, you have the watercooling "zone" where you can plug in your water flow, and other sensors. I am on an AIO setup myself(I only wish I could spend $500 on a good quality water setup, but my wife might divorce me if she found out about the purchase).


----------



## slinkeril

Hmmm, i dont seem to be having any issues with RAM as many are discussing,

i am using the corsair lpx 3200 2x8GB
with the timings and voltages set according to what was written on the sticks, pretty sure 16 18 18 18 36 1.36v
worked first time on 1002 bios

i do get occasional and intermittent errors when using the blended Prime95 runs

Have the 1600x chip

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233867


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> PCIE 2.0 and PCIe3 are near enough the same for me not to be specifically concerned about it. I am interested to see how much of the game load performance deficit is clawed back with sub 60ns memory latency.
> 
> Unfortunately the latency figures have been generally ignored by the media in the quest for higher clocks rather than higher throughput that will improve the gaming performance.
> 
> I like firestrike. The combined score, even though it is greatly misunderstood and generally ignored most of the time, is a fantastic gauge of how well a computer will perform in a gaming load and helps in quantifying the performance benefits of the memory overclocking endeavors.


The reason for this focus on higher speeds for RAM when Ryzen comes into the picture, is because Infinity Fabric runs at half the RAM speed, so the faster your memory speed, the faster your overall performance will be.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I actually don't do many 3D benchmarks on this platform. I couldn't find any at 3200CL12 but I did find one at 3600 and an AIDA shot at 3744 I do a lot of tinkering and don't always save my work. As for 3D performance at Gen2.0 I really can't notice that much of a difference have tried some testing at BCLK 100 and I think the ram effects are more beneficial and make up for the drop in PCIe speed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCIE 2.0 and PCIe3 are near enough the same for me not to be specifically concerned about it. I am interested to see how much of the game load performance deficit is clawed back with sub 60ns memory latency.
> 
> Unfortunately the latency figures have been generally ignored by the media in the quest for higher clocks rather than higher throughput that will improve the gaming performance.
> 
> I like firestrike. The combined score, even though it is greatly misunderstood and generally ignored most of the time, is a fantastic gauge of how well a computer will perform in a gaming load and helps in quantifying the performance benefits of the memory overclocking endeavors.
Click to expand...

Funny you say that as the combined test was the achilles of the FX CPU. 3DMark had it coded in such a way that the bench would only use 4 of 8 cores on an 8350. There still seems to be some discrepancy IMO with the new Ryzen architecture.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slinkeril*
> 
> Hmmm, i dont seem to be having any issues with RAM as many are discussing,
> 
> i am using the corsair lpx 3200 2x8GB
> with the timings and voltages set according to what was written on the sticks, pretty sure 16 18 18 18 36 1.36v
> worked first time on 1002 bios
> 
> i do get occasional and intermittent errors when using the blended Prime95 runs
> 
> Have the 1600x chip
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233867


2x8 is as easy as you can get to hit rated speeds. 2x16 Hynix is NOT easy for many of us to get to 3200, especially if the memory is the "cheap" 16 latency stuff. The newer BIOS versions are making it easier, but going 4x8 for your memory configuration makes it more difficult to get high RAM speeds at the moment. AGESA 1.0.0.5 will hopefully make it as easy for me as your 2x8 configuration was for you.


----------



## slinkeril

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> 2x8 is as easy as you can get to hit rated speeds. 2x16 Hynix is NOT easy for many of us to get to 3200, especially if the memory is the "cheap" 16 latency stuff. The newer BIOS versions are making it easier, but going 4x8 for your memory configuration makes it more difficult to get high RAM speeds at the moment. AGESA 1.0.0.5 will hopefully make it as easy for me as your 2x8 configuration was for you.


AHHHH ok, i didnt realize the issue was more towards having >16 gigs or >2 slots populated.... well i guess im glad i didnt go with the 4x8GB as i initially planned


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Which Ryzen processor are you using? You should enable Sense Skew in bios if you're using 1700x or 1800x.


you don't have to. elmor said a few times that disabling the skew on 1700x / 1800x reverts back to amd default behavior. so 1700 non x users are not the only ones who can disable it. anyone can and be fine as... it goes back to amd's default behavior.


----------



## hotstocks

Well, I won and lost the silicon lottery at the same time. I have an 1800X that won't do over 3950mhz stable no matter how much voltage you throw at it. Currently I am running it at 1.39v LLC 3, but even with Corsair H100i and thermal grizzly hydronaut paste, it throttles at 70/90C. Well with new 1007 bios I enabled sense skew and my temps dropped, which is ridiculous since I changed nothing with the speed or volts. The chip was throttling when it probably wasnt even the real temperature. This chip/mobo needs to have ONE REAL TEMPERATURE THAT IS ACCURATE. Enought with the [email protected]**** of any setting change in the bios changing your temp reading to random numbers. Anyways I also found that I could lower my vcore to 1.36v LLC 3 with bios 1007 so that was good, but still it gets to 73/93C intel burn test and throttles, which it definately should not at those speeds and volts. And yes I have excellent paste and it is seated with thumbscrews max tightened by hand not screwdriver, and tried a few seats. I just have a hot running chip and it doesn't help that no matter what you set in bios you can't get a real temp reading, but 4 different temps in hwinfo, corsair link, asus software, ect.
But the good news is I won the silicon lottery for memory. I have gotten 3600 16-16-16-36 completely stable. The trick was too little or too much soc and dram volts both don't work, you need the exact numbers. For me dram had to be 1.41v and vsoc had to be 1.06v, anything more or less and it wasn't stable. I don't have Aida because I am not paying $37 to get a latency readout once a year, but I had a very old Aida which gave me a latency in the 60s, so pretty pleased, now my rig should beat 7700k in gaming as my infinity fabric is running at 1800mhz and mem at 3600. My cinebench scores are nothing great, just shy of 1700 because my chip won't go over 3950mhz, but I am not going to notice that 50mhz difference (psychologically I wanted 4 ghz and paid up for an 1800X over a 1700, but no luck). I guess I will be really happy if after May I can buy two more of my gskill Tridentz 3600 C16 and run 4x8 for 32gb at 3600, but not holding my breath, lol. The only weird thing is performance test memory benchmark still gives me a crappy score, yet my memory is damn fast with a low latency, not sure why my 6 year old intel system with ddr3 2133 cas 10 kills Ryzen in that benchmark, yeah the latency is way lower on my old rig, but the bandwith is way higher on Ryzen.


----------



## HaykOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> You have a lot of options. If you have an all in one cooler, there is a connection for the AIO cooler(near the CPU fan connector). For water, you have the watercooling "zone" where you can plug in your water flow, and other sensors. I am on an AIO setup myself(I only wish I could spend $500 on a good quality water setup, but my wife might divorce me if she found out about the purchase).


Thats for the headers on the motherboard right? Im talking about the software in BIOS. Generally for setting fan curves (at least in MSI BIOS) it gives me the option to set the curve based on the temperature reading from either the CPU or Motherboard. I want to plug in a water temperature sensor into the header on the motherboard, what Im asking is if the fan control software will let me set the fan curve off of that sensors output. This way its adjusting to water temp as I assume thatd be ideal in a full system loop. Custom water btw, not aio.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slinkeril*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *robiatti*
> 
> I am using both W_IN and W_out, i'm using AQUAcomputer fittings with built in sensor and they are working correctly showing a temp variance of around 3 to 5 degrees between in and out.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, i am using just some 2 pin *thermo couples* i purchased from FrozenPC
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10767/cab-195/FrozenCPU_Temperature_Probe_Cable_-_2-Pin_-_25.html?tl=g12c133s492&id=Mpjxk9SQ
> 
> I am not sure why they are not providing any reading at all
Click to expand...

If they are actually thermocouples, they work by the difference in electrochemical potential between two different wire compositions. The twisted-together pair of wires develops a voltage. You need a special thermocouple meter to read them. They have the advantage of being very precise, but the inconvenience of not being thermistors where one just reads the resistance with an ohmmeter and infers temperature (assuming one knows which family of thermistors they belong to).


----------



## Decoman

I hope someone can clarify some things for me, as I have an out of the ordinary setup for my 1800x cpu and currently running the Crosshair VI Hero board with bios 1002. Also using AMD chipset driver from April (incl. balanced powerplan). "Sense skew" is set to enabled, and set to 272 in the 1002 bios.

The 1800x is running at stock clocks, and with 2x8GB ram at 2400MHz with no changes to voltages anywhere.

I use HWinfo64 for measuring the temperatures.

So I use a passive cpu cooler, and together with three 140mm fans on the far right side in the cabinet, the cpu temps seem to be kept in check as there is some airflow in the cabinet this way, and the mobo temp seem to be always low, however under IntelBurnTest (at "standard"), the *CPU socket temp* is about six degrees higher than any other cpu temp recorded with HWinfo64, which is the highest temp on the list.

Q1: Because of how the 1800x turns itself off when it gets too hot, can I trust that temperature limit to be meaningful, or is this some limit that might perhaps be set too low? Making the cpu shut down when it perhaps doesn't really have to? How would I know?

Q2: If the CPU socket temp is too high, how do I cool it? (Could I try use a 10mm 1500-3000 rpm pwm fan on the back side of the motherboard? Would that be beneficial)

Q3: Maybe I should test with something other than IntelBurnTest? Or would Prime95 be equally taxing?

Q4: Or, I could try lowering the cpu voltage, to lower temps that way, hoping the standard clocks will still be stable? Not sure how to do that though.

I have ordered a 60x60x10 mm 1500-3000 rpm pwm fan, and I'll tape it to the backplate behind the motherboard, just to see what happens with the temps. The fan would fit just inside the metal backplate. I will also try liquid metal for TIM, and I will improve the three 140mm fans, to have 400-1350 rpm fans. Currently using two 1000 rpm and one 700 rpm fan.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> you don't have to. elmor said a few times that disabling the skew on 1700x / 1800x reverts back to amd default behavior. so 1700 non x users are not the only ones who can disable it. anyone can and be fine as... it goes back to amd's default behavior.


What are you talking about... I'm talking about enabling it to make sure that his temps aren't using the 20+ offset if he's using 1700x and 1800x.

Also, I never stated that 1700 non x users can't disable it. But 1700 non x users should disable it to get the correct readout.

Whether or not disabling the skew on x models reverts back to AMD default behavior as nothing to do with what I'm talking about...

I think you've misread what is going on.


----------



## bapre

hi

i have a question about voltage settings.

what is the difference between changing for example the CPU voltage itself and setting an offset for a voltage?

thanks


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bapre*
> 
> hi
> 
> i have a question about voltage settings.
> 
> what is the difference between changing for example the CPU voltage itself and setting an offset for a voltage?
> 
> thanks


Changing CPU voltage (manual voltage) will lock the CPU to run at the same voltage all the time. Setting an offset will modify the voltage by that offset at each of the pstates/cstates.


----------



## Decoman

Another question.

So I've done some testing with an 1800x the last 48 hours and thing got hot, too hot, and the computer has shut down during stress test, about five times now, with slowly rising temps.

My cpu is still ok despite the shut downs, right?


----------



## 1TM1

BIOS 1107 is now official http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-1107.zip


----------



## bapre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> Changing CPU voltage (manual voltage) will lock the CPU to run at the same voltage all the time. Setting an offset will modify the voltage by that offset at each of the pstates/cstates.


and changing soc, vddp and so on will also lock the voltage and with offset it can alternate?


----------



## bikerkip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> BIOS 1107 is now official http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-1107.zip


Size of the unpacked file is larger than the one available here on the forum........Do not see it as official on the ASUS support site..........


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> Another question.
> 
> So I've done some testing with an 1800x the last 48 hours and thing got hot, too hot, and the computer has shut down during stress test, about five times now, with slowly rising temps.
> 
> My cpu is still ok despite the shut downs, right?


Yes, your CPU should be fine. What cooler are you using on your 1800X, and what speed do you have your CPU set at? I am running a Corsair H110i for cooling and I have yet to hit even 60 degrees on my CPU at 3.85GHz. I would be running at 4GHz, except that the fans that come with the Corsair get a bit loud. I will replace them once I have Vega pre-ordered(I don't want to be short the $50 the fans might cost me).


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> BIOS 1107 is now official http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-1107.zip


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bikerkip*
> 
> Size of the unpacked file is larger than the one available here on the forum........Do not see it as official on the ASUS support site..........


Hope it's not another accident like the previous "bad" bios release. Eeek. Hope Elmor or Raja see this and can confirm.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Hope it's not another accident like the previous "bad" bios release. Eeek. Hope Elmor or Raja see this and can confirm.


Pretty much ALL the BIOSes are 16mb once unzipped, the zip size doesnt matter. If it was a different BIOS it would have a different number. Pretty sure this is the same one that we already have installed and running fabulously.


----------



## bikerkip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Hope it's not another accident like the previous "bad" bios release. Eeek. Hope Elmor or Raja see this and can confirm.


I just finished setting up my new C6H on the bench and was ready to boot it for the first time when I seen this........for now I am going to wait for Elmor or Raja to chime in......I just finished checking the ROG forums as well as the ASUS support forums and do not see anything about this new official 1107.....


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bikerkip*
> 
> I just finished setting up my new C6H on the bench and was ready to boot it for the first time when I seen this........for now I am going to wait for Elmor or Raja to chime in......I just finished checking the ROG forums as well as the ASUS support forums and do not see anything about this new official 1107.....


Read above, 1107 is just a fixed 1106, we used it to make sure things worked and they did so its now made official. The file size is the same i just downloaded it and unzipped it, still 16mb.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bikerkip*
> 
> I just finished setting up my new C6H on the bench and was ready to boot it for the first time when I seen this........for now I am going to wait for Elmor or Raja to chime in......I just finished checking the ROG forums as well as the ASUS support forums and do not see anything about this new official 1107.....


1106 had been put up on the official Asus page and then taken down due to bugs. 1107 is a fixed version of 1106. Since 1106 was ready to be "official", 1107 certainly is.


----------



## bikerkip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Read above, 1107 is just a fixed 1106, we used it to make sure things worked and they did so its now made official. The file size is the same i just downloaded it and unzipped it, still 16mb.


Yea, I just checked both unzipped files again and they are the same size in bytes........guess it was just my old eyes messing with me......

Would still feel better if the "New Official" was coming from ASUS via Raja or Elmor....


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bikerkip*
> 
> Yea, I just checked both unzipped files again and they are the same size in bytes........guess it was just my old eyes messing with me......
> 
> Would still feel better if the "New Official" was coming from ASUS via Raja or Elmor....


You are spoiled...normally the official support page is where you get BIOS updates. If you prefer, you can go to the top post in this thread to get the Elmor-provided version of 1107.


----------



## bikerkip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> You are spoiled...normally the official support page is where you get BIOS updates. If you prefer, you can go to the top post in this thread to get the Elmor-provided version of 1107.


LOL spoiled be me.......

I did get the version from the 1st post of this monster thread......I am going to use it, booting the new board right now.......Thanks


----------



## Decoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Yes, your CPU should be fine. What cooler are you using on your 1800X, and what speed do you have your CPU set at? I am running a Corsair H110i for cooling and I have yet to hit even 60 degrees on my CPU at 3.85GHz. I would be running at 4GHz, except that the fans that come with the Corsair get a bit loud. I will replace them once I have Vega pre-ordered(I don't want to be short the $50 the fans might cost me).


I have an experimental build using the Nofan CR-95C passive cpu cooler (had to saw the ram sticks, and sand the mobo to get it to fit, and also buy bracket/backplate for AM3) and I have it all at default, with stock speeds (3.6GHz).

Presumably, my choice of cooler makes the cpu more hot than it would otherwise, but I was hoping I could work with this. I just find it confusing that the computer shuts down when the cpu temp is near 70 deg C (iirc) and when the cpu socket temp is 73-75 deg C (both when during stress testing). There seem to be a temp limit and I don't know what to do with it.

I don't understand why the cpu socket temp is so high if the cpu temp is lower than socket temp.

I'll try liquid metal TIM, a 60x60x10mm fan on the backside of the motherboard, and some better case fans.


----------



## Maxcielle

Finally. After sooo many attempts, it booted. I even went above 3200mhz.

prime tested for more than an hour at it looks nice


----------



## madweazl

CL 15 is interesting; is this BIOS 1107?

In regard to latencies, I did some calculations for single word latencies and thoughts others might find them useful.

2900 c12 = 8.28ns
2900 c13 = 8.97ns
2900 c14 = 9.66ns
2900 c15 = 10.34ns
2900 c16 = 11.03ns
2900 c17 = 11.72ns
2900 c18 = 12.41ns

3000 c12 = 8.00ns
3000 c13 = 8.67ns
3000 c14 = 9.33ns
3000 c15 = 10.00ns
3000 c16 = 10.67ns
3000 c17 = 11.33ns
3000 c18 = 12.00ns

3100 c12 = 7.74ns
3100 c13 = 8.39ns
3100 c14 = 9.03ns
3100 c15 = 9.68ns
3100 c16 = 10.32ns
3100 c17 = 10.97ns
3100 c18 = 11.61ns

3200 c12 = 7.5ns
3200 c13 = 8.13ns
3200 C14 = 8.75ns
3200 c15 = 9.38ns
3200 c16 = 10.00ns
3200 c17 = 10.63ns
3200 c18 = 11.25ns

3300 c12 = 7.27ns
3300 c13 = 7.88ns
3300 c14 = 8.48ns
3300 c15 = 9.09ns
3300 c16 = 9.70ns
3300 c17 = 10.30ns
3300 c18 = 10.91ns

3400 c12 = 7.06ns
3400 c13 = 7.65ns
3400 c14 = 8.24ns
3400 c15 = 8.82ns
3400 c16 = 9.41ns
3400 c17 = 10.00ns
3400 c18 = 10.58ns

3500 c12 = 6.86ns
3500 c13 = 7.43ns
3500 c14 = 8.00ns
3500 c15 = 8.57ns
3500 c16 = 9.41ns
3500 c17 = 9.71ns
3500 c18 = 10.29ns

3600 c12 = 6.67ns
3600 c13 = 7.22ns
3600 c14 = 7.78ns
3600 c15 = 8.33ns
3600 c16 = 8.89ns
3600 c17 = 9.44ns
3600 c18 = 10.00ns

3700 c12 = 6.49ns
3700 c13 = 7.03ns
3700 c14 = 7.57ns
3700 c15 = 8.11ns
3700 c16 = 8.65ns
3700 c17 = 9.19ns
3700 c18 = 9.73ns


----------



## Maxcielle

yes, i am using 1107


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> I have an experimental build using the Nofan CR-95C passive cpu cooler (had to saw the ram sticks, and sand the mobo to get it to fit, and also buy bracket/backplate for AM3) and I have it all at default, with stock speeds (3.6GHz).
> 
> Presumably, my choice of cooler makes the cpu more hot than it would otherwise, but I was hoping I could work with this. I just find it confusing that the computer shuts down when the cpu temp is near 70 deg C (iirc) and when the cpu socket temp is 73-75 deg C (both when during stress testing). There seem to be a temp limit and I don't know what to do with it.
> 
> I don't understand why the cpu socket temp is so high if the cpu temp is lower than socket temp.
> 
> I'll try liquid metal TIM, a 60x60x10mm fan on the backside of the motherboard, and some better case fans.


How many watts is that cooler rated for? Ryzen is rated as a 95 watt CPU, so if your passive cooler is designed with 65 watts in mind, that is where your problems come from.

How are you measuring the CPU temperature, since the BIOS reports 1700X and 1800X as being 20 degrees C higher than it really is(causes issues with fan speeds and such).


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> I have an experimental build using the Nofan CR-95C passive cpu cooler (had to saw the ram sticks, and sand the mobo to get it to fit, and also buy bracket/backplate for AM3) and I have it all at default, with stock speeds (3.6GHz).
> 
> Presumably, my choice of cooler makes the cpu more hot than it would otherwise, but I was hoping I could work with this. I just find it confusing that the computer shuts down when the cpu temp is near 70 deg C (iirc) and when the cpu socket temp is 73-75 deg C (both when during stress testing). There seem to be a temp limit and I don't know what to do with it.
> 
> I don't understand why the cpu socket temp is so high if the cpu temp is lower than socket temp.
> 
> I'll try liquid metal TIM, a 60x60x10mm fan on the backside of the motherboard, and some better case fans.


Looking at this again, what CASE are you using? The product documentation clearly hints that you need a case with a good amount of airflow for it to work properly.


----------



## madweazl

Just installed 1107 and noticed the CPU throttling at 78.6° tctl, 83° SIO, and 55° socket on a 1700 with SenseMi Skew disabled. I do have PLL set to 1.94v which didnt cause skew issues in the past with it disabled. I'll do some more testing shortly but I've never observed this behavior before on 1002-0082 BIOS versions.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://flic.kr/p/UqWEnQ



Edit: Set PLL to 1.8 and still observed throttling (along with some instability likely due to my 130mhz BCLK @1.8).

Edit 2: Increased vcore one tic (1.394 under load from 1.387) and set SOC LLC to level 3 and the throttling is gone even though temps have increased by a few degrees. I've still never observed throttling with either situation but it seems to be gone for now.

Edit 3: something else it has never done before is freeze up momentarily during benchmarks which is happening now even at BCLK 120 with the RAM at 3200.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Just installed 1107 and noticed the CPU throttling at 78.6° tctl, 83° SIO, and 55° socket on a 1700 with SenseMi Skew disabled. I do have PLL set to 1.94v which didnt cause skew issues in the past with it disabled. I'll do some more testing shortly but I've never observed this behavior before on 1002-0082 BIOS versions.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/UqWEnQ
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Set PLL to 1.8 and still observed throttling (along with some instability likely due to my 130mhz BCLK @1.8).
> 
> Edit 2: Increased vcore one tic (1.394 under load from 1.387) and set SOC LLC to level 3 and the throttling is gone even though temps have increased by a few degrees. I've still never observed throttling with either situation but it seems to be gone for now.
> 
> Edit 3: something else it has never done before is freeze up momentarily during benchmarks which is happening now even at BCLK 120 with the RAM at 3200.


Before I started BCLK overclocking yesterday, I re-watched the YouTube by Chew using this board. More than the specific BCLK, CPU frequency, volts and memory frequency, I wanted to get more familiar with his basic setups.

Here is what he did:

Disable CPB and Global C-states under advanced (he was not going P-states)
Set all PCIe to Gen1
Disable Super I/O Clock Skew
Set AI Overclock Tuner to Manual
Set BCLK value
Set CPB to to Disable
Set CPU LLC to Level 5
Set Spread Spectrum to Disable
Set CPU Power Phase Control to Optimized
Set VDDSOC LLC to Level 3
Set VDDSOC Phase Control to Optimized
Set DRAM VBoot to same volts as you use for DRAM
Set VTTDDR to 0.68640
Set VDDP Volts to 1.005
Set CPU Core Volts
Set CPU SOC Volts
Set DRAM Voltage
Set PLL Voltage to 1.8
Set SB Voltage to 1.05

Save / Reboot

This was a good starting point for me. I'm on UEFI 1107 as well, and like you have SenseMI disabled and see temps under stress in the same ballpark as you are. The only freeze ups I see are in Realbench Stress runs, and that is something I noticed before using 1107 or BCLK overclocks.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> Finally. After sooo many attempts, it booted. I even went above 3200mhz.
> 
> prime tested for more than an hour at it looks nice


my memory is 3200 cl15, will I have problems if keep running it at 3383mhz?

can i push it more?







looks very stable with prime and with intelBurnTest.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Before I started BCLK overclocking yesterday, I re-watched the YouTube by Chew using this board. More than the specific BCLK, CPU frequency, volts and memory frequency, I wanted to get more familiar with his basic setups.
> 
> Here is what he did:
> 
> Disable CPB and Global C-states under advanced (he was not going P-states)
> Set all PCIe to Gen1
> Disable Super I/O Clock Skew
> Set AI Overclock Tuner to Manual
> Set BCLK value
> Set CPB to to Disable
> Set CPU LLC to Level 5
> Set Spread Spectrum to Disable
> Set CPU Power Phase Control to Optimized
> Set VDDSOC LLC to Level 3
> Set VDDSOC Phase Control to Optimized
> Set DRAM VBoot to same volts as you use for DRAM
> Set VTTDDR to 0.68640
> Set VDDP Volts to 1.005
> Set CPU Core Volts
> Set CPU SOC Volts
> Set DRAM Voltage
> Set PLL Voltage to 1.8
> Set SB Voltage to 1.05
> 
> Save / Reboot
> 
> This was a good starting point for me. I'm on UEFI 1107 as well, and like you have SenseMI disabled and see temps under stress in the same ballpark as you are. The only freeze ups I see are in Realbench Stress runs, and that is something I noticed before using 1107 or BCLK overclocks.


All good stuff for extreme overclocking I'm sure but I'm comparing this to settings I've used in all of the other BIOS without issues. I expect to have some variation BIOS to BIOS but certainly didn't expect to see the stuttering/freeze issue. VTTDDR should be half your DRAM voltage so .71 range for me.


----------



## Quijano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Which Ryzen processor are you using? You should enable Sense Skew in bios if you're using 1700x or 1800x.


1700x sense skew is enabled and the offset at 272

BIOS 1107


----------



## Xevi

*4Ghz 1.19v*


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Just installed 1107 and noticed the CPU throttling at 78.6° tctl, 83° SIO, and 55° socket on a 1700 with SenseMi Skew disabled. I do have PLL set to 1.94v which didnt cause skew issues in the past with it disabled. I'll do some more testing shortly but I've never observed this behavior before on 1002-0082 BIOS versions.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/UqWEnQ
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Set PLL to 1.8 and still observed throttling (along with some instability likely due to my 130mhz BCLK @1.8).
> 
> Edit 2: Increased vcore one tic (1.394 under load from 1.387) and set SOC LLC to level 3 and the throttling is gone even though temps have increased by a few degrees. I've still never observed throttling with either situation but it seems to be gone for now.
> 
> Edit 3: something else it has never done before is freeze up momentarily during benchmarks which is happening now even at BCLK 120 with the RAM at 3200.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> All good stuff for extreme overclocking I'm sure but I'm comparing this to settings I've used in all of the other BIOS without issues. I expect to have some variation BIOS to BIOS but certainly didn't expect to see the stuttering/freeze issue.


I understand (although he was showing his setup for regular overclocking using an air cooler, not the out there Extreme LN2 stuff.). I'm sorry I can't offer an answer as to why you are seeing the behavior specific to 1107, it has actually been more stable for me than previous versions.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> my memory is 3200 cl15, will I have problems if keep running it at 3383mhz?
> 
> can i push it more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks very stable with prime and with intelBurnTest.


I don't see why you should have problems, as long as your volts are not crazy. Your modules will tell you when they have been pushed too far by showing instability. You seem to be doing very well with your efforts, always a great feeling to exceed your past results


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Yes, your CPU should be fine. What cooler are you using on your 1800X, and what speed do you have your CPU set at? I am running a Corsair H110i for cooling and I have yet to hit even 60 degrees on my CPU at 3.85GHz. I would be running at 4GHz, except that the fans that come with the Corsair get a bit loud. I will replace them once I have Vega pre-ordered(I don't want to be short the $50 the fans might cost me).


I've got your setup. It gets A LOT hotter going from 3.85 to 3.95ghz and 4 isn't even possible (stabily in Intel Burn Test), will throttle or shut down. But of course I am assuming the cpu temp the mobo thinks is real is real, and I am not sure if it is.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> CL 15 is interesting; is this BIOS 1107?
> 
> In regard to latencies, I did some calculations for single word latencies and thoughts others might find them useful.
> 
> 2900 c12 = 8.28ns
> 2900 c13 = 8.97ns
> 2900 c14 = 9.66ns
> 2900 c15 = 10.34ns
> 2900 c16 = 11.03ns
> 2900 c17 = 11.72ns
> 2900 c18 = 12.41ns
> 
> 3000 c12 = 8.00ns
> 3000 c13 = 8.67ns
> 3000 c14 = 9.33ns
> 3000 c15 = 10.00ns
> 3000 c16 = 10.67ns
> 3000 c17 = 11.33ns
> 3000 c18 = 12.00ns
> 
> 3100 c12 = 7.74ns
> 3100 c13 = 8.39ns
> 3100 c14 = 9.03ns
> 3100 c15 = 9.68ns
> 3100 c16 = 10.32ns
> 3100 c17 = 10.97ns
> 3100 c18 = 11.61ns
> 
> 3200 c12 = 7.5ns
> 3200 c13 = 8.13ns
> 3200 C14 = 8.75ns
> 3200 c15 = 9.38ns
> 3200 c16 = 10.00ns
> 3200 c17 = 10.63ns
> 3200 c18 = 11.25ns
> 
> 3300 c12 = 7.27ns
> 3300 c13 = 7.88ns
> 3300 c14 = 8.48ns
> 3300 c15 = 9.09ns
> 3300 c16 = 9.70ns
> 3300 c17 = 10.30ns
> 3300 c18 = 10.91ns
> 
> 3400 c12 = 7.06ns
> 3400 c13 = 7.65ns
> 3400 c14 = 8.24ns
> 3400 c15 = 8.82ns
> 3400 c16 = 9.41ns
> 3400 c17 = 10.00ns
> 3400 c18 = 10.58ns
> 
> 3500 c12 = 6.86ns
> 3500 c13 = 7.43ns
> 3500 c14 = 8.00ns
> 3500 c15 = 8.57ns
> 3500 c16 = 9.41ns
> 3500 c17 = 9.71ns
> 3500 c18 = 10.29ns
> 
> 3600 c12 = 6.67ns
> 3600 c13 = 7.22ns
> 3600 c14 = 7.78ns
> 3600 c15 = 8.33ns
> 3600 c16 = 8.89ns
> 3600 c17 = 9.44ns
> 3600 c18 = 10.00ns
> 
> 3700 c12 = 6.49ns
> 3700 c13 = 7.03ns
> 3700 c14 = 7.57ns
> 3700 c15 = 8.11ns
> 3700 c16 = 8.65ns
> 3700 c17 = 9.19ns
> 3700 c18 = 9.73ns


Nice work. I was deciding between 3200 C14 and 3600 C16, even though latency is a tad slower I am going with 3600 C 16 because it has such a large increase in infinity fabric speed that it makes games much faster than 3200 C14


----------



## hotstocks

I still just want to know on an 1800X how do I get the REAL CPU TEMPERATURE? With sense skew on and at default/auto? Or do I need to change 272 to 280 or what? It should not be the 8th mystery of the world to get your correct cpu temperature so you can adjust fans and other things accordingly.. I am talking about a simple manual 39X100 overclock, no offsets, no p states, just set the voltage and you would expect to get the right CPU temps and not have fans at 100% and throttling because the mobo or cpu thinks it is 73/93C when it definately is NOT.


----------



## bluej511

So its been a couple days and have kept the room at or above 20°C, have not had a SINGLE f9>shutdown>boot loop. It's started first time every time, was off overnight for 6hrs or so and no problem, was off this afternoon for 4hrs at 21°C and again no problems. If i get down to 19°C or below next couple days and get an f9 boot loop there is no way its a coincidence.

P.S. Glad the 1107 is official, its a wonderful BIOS.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So its been a couple days and have kept the room at or above 20°C, have not had a SINGLE f9>shutdown>boot loop. It's started first time every time, was off overnight for 6hrs or so and no problem, was off this afternoon for 4hrs at 21°C and again no problems. If i get down to 19°C or below next couple days and get an f9 boot loop there is no way its a coincidence.
> 
> P.S. Glad the 1107 is official, its a wonderful BIOS.


Oh, there are plenty of ways it is still coincidence.

As for 1107, it is fart for me so far







Still working on it though.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Oh, there are plenty of ways it is still coincidence.
> 
> As for 1107, it is fart for me so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still working on it though.


Its gotten me from 1.15soc 3200 soft reset to 1.0soc 3200 no reset works fine. Again, the only thing that changes between f9 errors and no errors is the temperature thats it. The amount of time the system is off is identical. But hey it is what it is, even Raja posted that there's boot issues with temperatures below 20°C but sure.


----------



## CeltPC

Tom's Hardware has a new article titled "How To Overclock AMD Ryzen CPUs".

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/overclocking-amd-ryzen,5011.html

I'll be interested in hearing comments on their information, some is well known, some is very interesting, and some seems questionable.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Tom's Hardware has a new article titled "How To Overclock AMD Ryzen CPUs".
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/overclocking-amd-ryzen,5011.html
> 
> I'll be interested in hearing comments on their information, some is well known, some is very interesting, and some seems questionable.


Going over it quickly, it's def questionable lol. I mean DRAM max voltage of 1.9v? Even Robert Hallock has said max is 1.5v for RAM, id rather take his advice and raja/elmor/stilts then the tomshardware noobs


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Going over it quickly, it's def questionable lol. I mean DRAM max voltage of 1.9v? Even Robert Hallock has said max is 1.5v for RAM, id rather take his advice and raja/elmor/stilts then the tomshardware noobs


Except Mr. Hallock was very wrong in that regard, along with a couple other recommendation (e.g. not going over 80ohm ProcODT unless you had liquid cooling). 1.9v is much more realistic in regard to RAM upper limits.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Except Mr. Hallock was very wrong in that regard, along with a couple other recommendation (e.g. not going over 80ohm ProcODT unless you had liquid cooling). 1.9v is much more realistic in regard to RAM upper limits.


Because anything with more ohms and voltage going thru it will get hotter then something with lower ohms. Think of it as resistance and voltage has to push thru it, if it flows freely wont get as hot as something that has to push thru. It's hard to understand but its why a cable with high resistance can get hotter then one with less.

Pretty sure though that 1.5v is the max for DRAM voltage from what ive seen online but thats online who knows how true it is. I think from what ive read is that 1.65 is the absolute MAX voltage for DDR4, DDR3 is even more.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Because anything with more ohms and voltage going thru it will get hotter then something with lower ohms. Think of it as resistance and voltage has to push thru it, if it flows freely wont get as hot as something that has to push thru. It's hard to understand but its why a cable with high resistance can get hotter then one with less.
> 
> Pretty sure though that 1.5v is the max for DRAM voltage from what ive seen online but thats online who knows how true it is. I think from what ive read is that 1.65 is the absolute MAX voltage for DDR4, DDR3 is even more.


So pick your poison with the source; Asus has told us all of them are acceptable to use. In regard to the RAM, 1.5 is the highest voltage that can be used for XMP certification, it is far from the max voltage. Again, everyone will believe the sources they believe but quoting one of them over the other because it fits a certain belief doesn't make it true. Mr. Hallock says 1.425v is the max for the CPU, others report 1.45.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Going over it quickly, it's def questionable lol. I mean DRAM max voltage of 1.9v? Even Robert Hallock has said max is 1.5v for RAM, id rather take his advice and raja/elmor/stilts then the tomshardware noobs


I'm shocked you would call the author a Noob - they say he is a French authority!









Quote:

"Jean-Michel "Wizerty" Tisserand is a French extreme overclocker, and former OC world champion. Passionate and curious, he's always into pushing hardware to its limits. Willing to transmit his knowledge, he created the French Overclocking Federation, and writes merciless hardware torture articles!"


----------



## skline00

Perhaps a silly question but is there any difference other than date of release from the beta 1107 BIOS elmor linked us to and the "official" 1107 BIOS release now posted on the Asus support page?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I'm shocked you would call the author a Noob - they say he is a French authority!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> "Jean-Michel "Wizerty" Tisserand is a French extreme overclocker, and former OC world champion. Passionate and curious, he's always into pushing hardware to its limits. Willing to transmit his knowledge, he created the French Overclocking Federation, and writes merciless hardware torture articles!"


I found his CPU voltage information a bit odd:

_"CPU Core Voltage Override: This allows you to regulate your processor's core voltage. Asus advises against exceeding 1.4V. AMD recommends a 1.35V maximum voltage for long-term overclocks, and although the company says Ryzen can withstand 1.45V, longevity may be affected."_

_"Given these conditions, it is difficult to recommend a core voltage in excess of 1.3 to 1.35V for daily usage."_

I've not seen where Asus advises against exceeding 1.4V, nor where AMD said 1.35 V is a daily driver maximum. I do recall AMD saying above 1.45V can degrade a Ryzen over time, and Robert Hallock saying to try to stay under 1.425.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I'm shocked you would call the author a Noob - they say he is a French authority!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> "Jean-Michel "Wizerty" Tisserand is a French extreme overclocker, and former OC world champion. Passionate and curious, he's always into pushing hardware to its limits. Willing to transmit his knowledge, he created the French Overclocking Federation, and writes merciless hardware torture articles!"


Honestly he's probably the only one haha. The french are so far backwards in technology its ridiculous, up until recently everyone was running ADSL (and still do its insane). But finally getting fiber in this building and going from 12/800kbps to 200/100mbps. The french aren't really known for any PC knowledge of anything haha.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> This thread is losing steam, *guess 1107 is very stable*


Not for me!


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> *4Ghz 1.19v*


So a BCLK change allows you to use a lower vcore? How can you get 4ghz with 1.19V only? (sorry, I'm on a X370 PRO but I'm curious)

Mhh...I guess is because you can set a lower multiplier?


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> So a BCLK change allows you to use a lower vcore? How can you get 4ghz with 1.19V only? (sorry, I'm on a X370 PRO but I'm curious)
> 
> Mhh...I guess is because you can set a lower multiplier?


@Xevi

I call BS. I can use Pstates and take a screen shot when it's lowering Vcore post a bench too.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Mmm ok.







that looked weird to me.


----------



## Karagra

Its a CPU-Z bug I have done it myself. His voltage is a good chunk higher. When my bugs it says 1.155v most of the time.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Got it. Yes CPUz is bonkers now.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> Its a CPU-Z bug I have done it myself. His voltage is a good chunk higher. When my bugs it says 1.155v most of the time.


CPUz for me shows the same as hwinfo64 but im using the older version of cpuz, both under load show anywhere between 1.194-1.200v load, at idle its 1.250v.


----------



## CeltPC

I'm definitely a Noob with BCLK and P-states, and the conflicting information on what is a safe 24/7 overclock, as well as the ambiguity on what can be trusted on the actual readings you see in measurements makes it hard to know what is acceptable. I have SenseMI disabled (Ryzen 1700) which I _think_ is the correct setting. My current candidate for a 24/7 overclock is:

CPU at 3.9675 GHz on a 115 base clock.
Memory 3372.6 MHz with 14-14-14-14-34 timings.
I have CPU LLC at Level 5.

This is using Zenstates:



At idle my voltages and temperatures look like this:



Under stress testing my voltages and temperatures look like this:



I had understood at one point that the CPU (Tctl/Tdie) and the CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) were the most accurate.

Elmor in the 1st post, however, says "Most reliable sensor is the CPU sensor reading from SIO (listed under Crosshair VI Hero in HWInfo64)." I would think he is about as good a source as it gets.

So which numbers do you take as accurate?

Would you run my settings as your everyday configuration or are the volts and temps too much in your opinion?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I'm definitely a Noob with BCLK and P-states, and the conflicting information on what is a safe 24/7 overclock, as well as the ambiguity on what can be trusted on the actual readings you see in measurements makes it hard to know what is acceptable. I have SenseMI disabled (Ryzen 1700) which I _think_ is the correct setting. My current candidate for a 24/7 overclock is:
> 
> CPU at 3.9675 GHz on a 115 base clock.
> Memory 3372.6 MHz with 14-14-14-14-34 timings.
> I have CPU LLC at Level 5.
> 
> This is using Zenstates:
> 
> 
> 
> At idle my voltages and temperatures look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Under stress testing my voltages and temperatures look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> I had understood at one point that the CPU (Tctl/Tdie) and the CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) were the most accurate.
> 
> Elmor in the 1st post, however, says "Most reliable sensor is the CPU sensor reading from SIO (listed under Crosshair VI Hero in HWInfo64)." I would think he is about as good a source as it gets.
> 
> So which numbers do you take as accurate?
> 
> Would you run my settings as your everyday configuration or are the volts and temps too much in your opinion?


With the vcore you're running now, LLC 5 isnt necessary; you should be able to run around 1.415 and LLC 2 or 3 to get the same 1.375 under load. This avoids potential overshoots but I dont necessarily believe these cause any issues at these voltages anyways. Lighter loads could be providing more voltage than necessary though. Right answer, I havent really seen a difference at this point. The SVI2 and SIO temps are related to one another (5° offset); I cant remember the exact rule but you use the lower of the two temps IIRC.


----------



## 1TM1

I did some tests with 2x8GB and 4x8GB memory to see where it can do 3200-16 (with two) or 3200-18 (with four DIMMs).
2x8 need 48-68 Ohm ProcODT and 4x8 need less termiation resistance at 36-48 Ohm.

Memory is TridentZ F4-3200C16D-16GTZB 16-18-18-38. These are Hynix 25-nm M-die and your memory may need different resistance. Samsung is 20nm and may need higher termination resistance.
Two suggestions:
1. If you are stuck below 3200, vary both DDR voltage and ProcODT resistance to map out your sweet spot.
2. If you have Hynix memory start with 60 Ohm for two sticks or 43 Ohm for four sticks.


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> I did some tests with 2x8GB and 4x8GB memory to see where it can do 3200-16 (with two) or 3200-18 (with four DIMMs).
> 2x8 need 48-68 Ohm ProcODT and 4x8 need less termiation resistance at 36-48 Ohm.
> 
> Memory is TridentZ F4-3200C16D-16GTZB 16-18-18-38. These are Hynix 25-nm M-die and your memory may need different resistance. Samsung is 20nm and may need higher termination resistance.
> Two suggestions:
> 1. If you are stuck below 3200, vary both DDR voltage and ProcODT resistance to map out your sweet spot.
> 2. If you have Hynix memory start with 60 Ohm for two sticks or 43 Ohm for four sticks.


i have F4-3000C16Q-32GTZR 4x8GB can i run this more than 2666 ? mine is also hynix i think


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Except Mr. Hallock was very wrong in that regard, along with a couple other recommendation (e.g. not going over 80ohm ProcODT unless you had liquid cooling). 1.9v is much more realistic in regard to RAM upper limits.
> 
> 
> 
> Because anything with more ohms and voltage going thru it will get hotter then something with lower ohms. Think of it as resistance and voltage has to push thru it, if it flows freely wont get as hot as something that has to push thru. It's hard to understand but its why a cable with high resistance can get hotter then one with less.
> 
> Pretty sure though that 1.5v is the max for DRAM voltage from what ive seen online but thats online who knows how true it is. I think from what ive read is that 1.65 is the absolute MAX voltage for DDR4, DDR3 is even more.
Click to expand...

I fear I have to comment here in two respects. First, where it applies (and that isn't the topic of procODT), power lost as heat goes as V^2/R, so more R means less heat.

Second, procODT resistance is used to better match the CPU to (or from) RAM transmission line impedance as loaded by the memory. Little power is being lost in this resistance. What is hoped for is a better looking waveform "eye" that allows the threshold circuit to discriminate between ones and zeros.


----------



## superchad

@elmor

With 1107 finally being being released on the drivers page is there an estimation when the next BIOS will be posted here? Has AMD released the AGESA 1005 update yet, and if not do you know if they they be releasing it soon? I have not updated to 1107, but if it does not help me get my RAM running faster i am hoping that the 1005 AGESA will.


----------



## CeltPC

Want to feel even better about your Ryzen? Check these out! Both new reports today from The Register and PC Gamer.

"Gamers red hot with fury over Intel Core i7-7700 temperature spikes"

"Intel tells Core i7-7700K owners to stop overclocking to avoid high temps"

So you bought an i7-7700K because you wanted the overclock?


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Want to feel even better about your Ryzen? Check these out! Both new reports today from The Register and PC Gamer.
> 
> "Gamers red hot with fury over Intel Core i7-7700 temperature spikes"
> 
> "Intel tells Core i7-7700K owners to stop overclocking to avoid high temps"
> 
> So you bought an i7-7700K because you wanted the overclock?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Want to feel even better about your Ryzen? Check these out! Both new reports today from The Register and PC Gamer.
> 
> "Gamers red hot with fury over Intel Core i7-7700 temperature spikes"
> 
> "Intel tells Core i7-7700K owners to stop overclocking to avoid high temps"
> 
> So you bought an i7-7700K because you wanted the overclock?


Saw it and too funny. Come on intel just solder em already.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Saw it and too funny. Come on intel just solder em already.


I'd prefer they not, I enjoy being able to delid and do as I please in regard to TIM. The 7700k is a stout performer for the intended market and is likely what I'll replace my 6600k (no complaints with this CPU) with. Only time will tell in regard to which setup I decide to stay with but I have no complaints with either at the moment.


----------



## Kriant

Changed video cards out - still black screen and code 24 on cold boot. waiting for a different DP cable and ram tomorrow to check out. This is really frustrating.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Well, I won and lost the silicon lottery at the same time. I have an 1800X that won't do over 3950mhz stable no matter how much voltage you throw at it. Currently I am running it at 1.39v LLC 3, but even with Corsair H100i and thermal grizzly hydronaut paste, it throttles at 70/90C. Well with new 1007 bios I enabled sense skew and my temps dropped, which is ridiculous since I changed nothing with the speed or volts. The chip was throttling when it probably wasnt even the real temperature. This chip/mobo needs to have ONE REAL TEMPERATURE THAT IS ACCURATE. Enought with the [email protected]**** of any setting change in the bios changing your temp reading to random numbers. Anyways I also found that I could lower my vcore to 1.36v LLC 3 with bios 1007 so that was good, but still it gets to 73/93C intel burn test and throttles, which it definately should not at those speeds and volts. And yes I have excellent paste and it is seated with thumbscrews max tightened by hand not screwdriver, and tried a few seats. I just have a hot running chip and it doesn't help that no matter what you set in bios you can't get a real temp reading, but 4 different temps in hwinfo, corsair link, asus software, ect.
> But the good news is I won the silicon lottery for memory. I have gotten 3600 16-16-16-36 completely stable. The trick was too little or too much soc and dram volts both don't work, you need the exact numbers. For me dram had to be 1.41v and vsoc had to be 1.06v, anything more or less and it wasn't stable. I don't have Aida because I am not paying $37 to get a latency readout once a year, but I had a very old Aida which gave me a latency in the 60s, so pretty pleased, now my rig should beat 7700k in gaming as my infinity fabric is running at 1800mhz and mem at 3600. My cinebench scores are nothing great, just shy of 1700 because my chip won't go over 3950mhz, but I am not going to notice that 50mhz difference (psychologically I wanted 4 ghz and paid up for an 1800X over a 1700, but no luck). I guess I will be really happy if after May I can buy two more of my gskill Tridentz 3600 C16 and run 4x8 for 32gb at 3600, but not holding my breath, lol. The only weird thing is performance test memory benchmark still gives me a crappy score, yet my memory is damn fast with a low latency, not sure why my 6 year old intel system with ddr3 2133 cas 10 kills Ryzen in that benchmark, yeah the latency is way lower on my old rig, but the bandwith is way higher on Ryzen.


You can try to lower PLL 1.8 v -> 1.72 v. My Ryzen temps (TCL) are now lowerest (52-54 at 3.6 to 78-80 at full load) and Ryzen master show TCL-20ºC. I don´t know if it affects (influences) to OC. My Ryzen 1800x is stable to 3.8 Gz (memory at 3000 = full) but is unstable to 3.9 Gz o higher (my air cooling is Noctua NH-S12U with two fans).


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Changed video cards out - still black screen and code 24 on cold boot. waiting for a different DP cable and ram tomorrow to check out. This is really frustrating.


24 is normal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> You can try to lower PLL 1.8 v -> 1.72 v. My Ryzen temps (TCL) are now lowerest (52-54 at 3.6 to 78-80 at full load) and Ryzen master show TCL-20ºC. I don´t know if it affects (influences) to OC. My Ryzen 1800x is stable to 3.8 Gz (memory at 3000 = full) but is unstable to 3.9 Gz o higher (my air cooling is Noctua NH-S12U with two fans).


PLL affects temps. Youre not running cooler its just showing cooler.


----------



## orlfman

so i've talked about the odd high average voltage when doing light workloads with performance boost / xfr enabled... when i mean light work loads i mean like just small loads of 1-5%. i finally decided to take a photo to show what i'm talking about it. i just let it sit there for 3 minutes staring at a background. all i have opened is steam and discord which are running in the background minimized into the systemtray. the discord channel i'm in is empty. only i'm in there.

i'm using the ryzen balance plan too. i know its only three minutes but i've done it enough where i let it sit there for an hour and recorded similar average high voltage. it only does this in the type of scenario i described above. like web browsing with a few tabs open but websites that have something that does a constant refresh. like a scrolling background. its just small, tiny loads that do 1-5% load. causes the cpu to constantly fluctuate between 3.7ghz to 4.1ghz every couple of seconds.

in all other scenario that do a moderate to heavy load voltage is fine. in the 1.2-1.3v range. if i sit idle with just steam running in the background and nothing else, i'll average less than 1v. but anything that puts small tiny loads every few seconds causes 1.4v+ average voltage due to the constant switching between 3.7 and 4.1ghz every couple of seconds.

i don't know if its by design from amd or caused by the crosshair and whether or not this will effect longevity. it be welcomed if someone above my pay grade could let me know if this is an issue or perfectly fine.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> 24 is normal.


Black screen isn't though


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> I hope someone can clarify some things for me, as I have an out of the ordinary setup for my 1800x cpu and currently running the Crosshair VI Hero board with bios 1002. Also using AMD chipset driver from April (incl. balanced powerplan). "Sense skew" is set to enabled, and set to 272 in the 1002 bios.
> 
> The 1800x is running at stock clocks, and with 2x8GB ram at 2400MHz with no changes to voltages anywhere.
> 
> I use HWinfo64 for measuring the temperatures.
> 
> So I use a passive cpu cooler, and together with three 140mm fans on the far right side in the cabinet, the cpu temps seem to be kept in check as there is some airflow in the cabinet this way, and the mobo temp seem to be always low, however under IntelBurnTest (at "standard"), the *CPU socket temp* is about six degrees higher than any other cpu temp recorded with HWinfo64, which is the highest temp on the list.
> 
> Q1: Because of how the 1800x turns itself off when it gets too hot, can I trust that temperature limit to be meaningful, or is this some limit that might perhaps be set too low? Making the cpu shut down when it perhaps doesn't really have to? How would I know?
> 
> Q2: If the CPU socket temp is too high, how do I cool it? (Could I try use a 10mm 1500-3000 rpm pwm fan on the back side of the motherboard? Would that be beneficial)
> 
> Q3: Maybe I should test with something other than IntelBurnTest? Or would Prime95 be equally taxing?
> 
> Q4: Or, I could try lowering the cpu voltage, to lower temps that way, hoping the standard clocks will still be stable? Not sure how to do that though.
> 
> I have ordered a 60x60x10 mm 1500-3000 rpm pwm fan, and I'll tape it to the backplate behind the motherboard, just to see what happens with the temps. The fan would fit just inside the metal backplate. I will also try liquid metal for TIM, and I will improve the three 140mm fans, to have 400-1350 rpm fans. Currently using two 1000 rpm and one 700 rpm fan.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> 24 is normal.
> PLL affects temps. Youre not running cooler its just showing cooler.


Yes, but the system is more stable and don't reset, and makes less noise (x fans). I think, in this way, it shows more real Temp. In fact Tidle too is lower. Well I think, perhaps is absolutely wrong.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> PLL affects temps. Youre not running cooler its just showing cooler.


THIS


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> i have F4-3000C16Q-32GTZR 4x8GB can i run this more than 2666 ? mine is also hynix i think


If you have Hynix try the 0083 (link on this thread page 1) beta BIOS.

Today I tried 1107 BIOS and got no further than 2400 no matter what ProcODT or volts I tried.
After 214 blue light flashes my C6H was back on 0083 which is a 2T BIOS and running 32GB Hynix at 3200-18 getting 1768 cinebench (no bias).

It would benefit many Asus users if an official 2T BIOS were released with AGESA 1.0.0.4 and Hynix memory support soon, before Hynix users discover ASRock.


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Saw it and too funny. Come on intel just solder em already.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> If you have Hynix try the 0083 (link on this thread page 1) beta BIOS.
> 
> Today I tried 1107 BIOS and got no further than 2400 no matter what ProcODT or volts I tried.
> After 214 blue light flashes my C6H was back on 0083 which is a 2T BIOS and running 32GB Hynix at 3200-18 getting 1768 cinebench (no bias).
> 
> It would benefit many Asus users if an official 2T BIOS were released with AGESA 1.0.0.4 and Hynix memory support soon, before Hynix users discover ASRock.


i am using 0083 its only bios where i can go 2666mhz on my ram ProODT does not work everytime i go back into bios it goes to AUTO i tried more vols up to 1.45 not working


----------



## FloppyDrive

Try a vSOC of ~1.14v - you might have to manually type in 1.16250 to get it - make no typos, so you don't go over 1.2v.

I believe my system got more stable lowering the ProcODT to 43.6, but I have Samsung B memory.


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> i am using 0083 its only bios where i can go 2666mhz on my ram ProODT does not work everything i go back into bios it goes to AUTO i tried more vols up to 1.45 not working


This is beyond my capacity. Ask @elmor how to get ProcODT not to reset to Auto.
voltage could be too high. I had to vary ProcODT, VDDR, VTTDDR and DDRBOOT when tuning 4 sticks.
Timings may be too low. Relax to 20-20-20-40
It is also possible that this memory maxes out at 2666, but I don't think this is the case.


----------



## EightCores

I would like to know if anyone has tried to use GSkill F4-3200C14 with 4 slots for a total of 64GB of Ram with the 1107 bios or any other edition bios, and what level of success they have had. What setting were used?
I am still collecting parts for my build and am waiting on the last part an EKWB monoblock. The RAM that I want to use if from a 128GB set used in my Rampage V edition 10 - I am going to split the set up since I have found that I can get by with 64GB on the Rampage.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> THIS


Exactly, and that is my major beef with Ryzen. Just [email protected] tell me my real cpu temp regardless of other bios settings. No cpu in history does this [email protected]****.
3 months in and we are still guessing at what our cpu temp is, unacceptable.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Exactly, and that is my major beef with Ryzen. Just [email protected] tell me my real cpu temp regardless of other bios settings. No cpu in history does this [email protected]****.
> 3 months in and we are still guessing at what our cpu temp is, unacceptable.


the non X cpus report temps accurately...


----------



## Decoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> How many watts is that cooler rated for? Ryzen is rated as a 95 watt CPU, so if your passive cooler is designed with 65 watts in mind, that is where your problems come from.
> 
> How are you measuring the CPU temperature, since the BIOS reports 1700X and 1800X as being 20 degrees C higher than it really is(causes issues with fan speeds and such).


The CR-95C cooler is rated 95W. The temps are shown with HWinfo64, with the "sense skew enabled and set to 272" tweak. AMD chipset drivers from April also installed (mentioning this in case this elements factors in for some of the mobo's behavior when reading temps).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Looking at this again, what CASE are you using? The product documentation clearly hints that you need a case with a good amount of airflow for it to work properly.


The case it the Fractal Design Define S (a spacious looking case for water cooling). It seems to have the same fan placements as any other regular case not meant for water cooling.

My purpose was to end up with a more passive build, so going for a exceptional ventilated case was never my goal, and I didn't think it was necessary. I too saw this remark at the Nofan's webpage, but I didn't think I would need the same amount of fans as I have on my old computer (I use 7 fans there). It really does look now that I can keep the cpu temp under control, but not so with the cpu socket temp. Though I have yet to try out some improvements, like liquid metal TIM, 10mm fan on the back of the mobo, and better 140mm fans at the far right side.

There is the suspicion that the cooler is not centered on the cpu heatspreader (earlier seatings of the cooler showed the pressure to hit the cpu heatspreader off center and a little to the left in my case), but I don't know how to explain it, the screws were tightened in a cross pattern and tightened good (but not crazy hard). Maybe I should take the mobo out and have a closer look. :|


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> the non X cpus report temps accurately...


My 1800X averages 2 degrees higher than whatever you are using. (BIOS 083)


----------



## Wally West

AGESA 1.0.0.6

Soon

http://forum.gigabyte.us/post/4500


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> PCIE 2.0 and PCIe3 are near enough the same for me not to be specifically concerned about it. I am interested to see how much of the game load performance deficit is clawed back with sub 60ns memory latency.
> 
> Unfortunately the latency figures have been generally ignored by the media in the quest for higher clocks rather than higher throughput that will improve the gaming performance.
> 
> I like firestrike. The combined score, even though it is greatly misunderstood and generally ignored most of the time, is a fantastic gauge of how well a computer will perform in a gaming load and helps in quantifying the performance benefits of the memory overclocking endeavors.
> 
> 
> 
> The reason for this focus on higher speeds for RAM when Ryzen comes into the picture, is because Infinity Fabric runs at half the RAM speed, so the faster your memory speed, the faster your overall performance will be.
Click to expand...

I am well aware of the fabric bandwidth issue. I am the guy that was told I was an idiot for suggesting the fabric as being the cause for the performance bottleneck when everyone else was chanting about windows scheduling and thread switching being the cause when it obviously wasn't.

You all still seem to be missing the point of the fabric bottleneck issues. The key to resolving the performance deficit is not only the MHz setting for ram. It is throughput, which is a function of how much data passes through over time. Bandwidth is certainly part of it but not the whole story

Having 4000mhz ram with 100ns latency will perform worse than 2666mhz ram with 50ns latency. Everyone is wasting their efforts getting ram working at 3600 if they are not reducing the latency with tighter timings at the same time.


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> I am well aware of the fabric bandwidth issue. I am the guy that was told I was an idiot for suggesting the fabric as being the cause for the performance bottleneck when everyone else was chanting about windows scheduling and thread switching being the cause when it obviously wasn't.
> 
> You all still seem to be missing the point of the fabric bottleneck issues. The key to resolving the performance deficit is not only the MHz setting for ram. It is throughput, which is a function of how much data passes through over time. Bandwidth is certainly part of it but not the whole story
> 
> Having 4000mhz ram with 100ns latency will perform worse than 2666mhz ram with 50ns latency. Everyone is wasting their efforts getting ram working at 3600 if they are not reducing the latency with tighter timings at the same time.


doesn't faster ram lower latency as well? what i mean is i noticed faster ram frequency reduces the latency reported in aida64 memory and cache benchmark.


----------



## hotstocks

I think the point is running at 3600mhz C16 is going to be faster infinity fabric 3450ish C14


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> My 1800X averages 2 degrees higher *than whatever you are using*. (BIOS 083)


Seriously bro, my whole rig/setup is in my sig... come on now.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> AGESA 1.0.0.6
> 
> Soon
> 
> http://forum.gigabyte.us/post/4500


While great for Gigabyte, we are on ASUS boards... Here's hoping something comes down the pipe sooner rather than later.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I actually don't do many 3D benchmarks on this platform. I couldn't find any at 3200CL12 but I did find one at 3600 and an AIDA shot at 3744 I do a lot of tinkering and don't always save my work. As for 3D performance at Gen2.0 I really can't notice that much of a difference have tried some testing at BCLK 100 and I think the ram effects are more beneficial and make up for the drop in PCIe speed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCIE 2.0 and PCIe3 are near enough the same for me not to be specifically concerned about it. I am interested to see how much of the game load performance deficit is clawed back with sub 60ns memory latency.
> 
> Unfortunately the latency figures have been generally ignored by the media in the quest for higher clocks rather than higher throughput that will improve the gaming performance.
> 
> I like firestrike. The combined score, even though it is greatly misunderstood and generally ignored most of the time, is a fantastic gauge of how well a computer will perform in a gaming load and helps in quantifying the performance benefits of the memory overclocking endeavors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny you say that as the combined test was the achilles of the FX CPU. 3DMark had it coded in such a way that the bench would only use 4 of 8 cores on an 8350. There still seems to be some discrepancy IMO with the new Ryzen architecture.
Click to expand...

If you don't like the 3dmark test, then use the compression test of 7zip benchmark. Those results on Ryzen are below expectations for exactly the same reasons as the combined score in 3dmark. The reduced throughput through the data fabric causes the CPU cores to waste extra cycles waiting for the data/confirmations to become available to compress the next part of the job.

Bandwidth combined with Latency is what determines throughput so getting the secrets of high bandwidth is important, but so too is getting the secrets of the lowest latency possible. Determining the best balance of the two will get Ryzen the best performance possible. 3200Mhz Ram has theoretically 51GB/s bandwidth on the DF available already. That is more than enough to meet the needs of the CPU and GPU, if it is not sitting around doing nothing half the time while it waits for the next delivery of data from the memory subsystem.

Using single Rank memory, while it clocks higher, has only half the rank groups to interleave that has a time gap in between accesses. Dual Rank dimms have twice as many rank groups. the extra 2 groups can still be feeding data to the cpu in the time gaps that ranks 1 and 2 have to contend with. That gives it extra performance, even if it is clocked slower than the single rank memory.


----------



## poisson21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightCores*
> 
> I would like to know if anyone has tried to use GSkill F4-3200C14 with 4 slots for a total of 64GB of Ram with the 1107 bios or any other edition bios, and what level of success they have had. What setting were used?
> I am still collecting parts for my build and am waiting on the last part an EKWB monoblock. The RAM that I want to use if from a 128GB set used in my Rampage V edition 10 - I am going to split the set up since I have found that I can get by with 64GB on the Rampage.


I have a 64gb kit of this dram, and i can run it at 3232 Mhz 18-16-16-16-36 with the 3200 strap (101*40.25) or 3228 14-14-14-14-34 (less stable) (121*34) with the 2666 strap, all with 1107 bios.
Same voltage for the 2 settings. Soc 1.0V, dram and dram boot 1.375V. PLL 1.81V.
I notice less stability with the 2666 strap and the bclk to 121 Mhz. And i cannot figure why but even if i force my pcie to gen 3 in the bios, gpuz still show my gpu to be with gen 1.1.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> I am well aware of the fabric bandwidth issue. I am the guy that was told I was an idiot for suggesting the fabric as being the cause for the performance bottleneck when everyone else was chanting about windows scheduling and thread switching being the cause when it obviously wasn't.
> 
> You all still seem to be missing the point of the fabric bottleneck issues. The key to resolving the performance deficit is not only the MHz setting for ram. It is throughput, which is a function of how much data passes through over time. Bandwidth is certainly part of it but not the whole story
> 
> Having 4000mhz ram with 100ns latency will perform worse than 2666mhz ram with 50ns latency. Everyone is wasting their efforts getting ram working at 3600 if they are not reducing the latency with tighter timings at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't faster ram lower latency as well? what i mean is i noticed faster ram frequency reduces the latency reported in aida64 memory and cache benchmark.
Click to expand...

It helps if you have tight timings. 3200 14-14-14 is doing about 70ns latency, 3200 14-13-13 that Chew* posted a week ago was at 62ns. Running memory at 3600mhz with 25-25-25 timings wont bring latency down even if it is stable, you want 14-14-14 timings and it should improve over 3200 as long as the secondary timings can also stay the same. If the bios changes 1t CR to 2T cr for example, it changes other things as well. Unfortunately, the secondary timings for these ram overclocking experiments are not predictable until you try it out and actually see what it does.

The 12-12-12 timings of Johan's post were the tightest primary timings I have seen but he didn't post any latency figures. That is why I asked him about the graphics benchmark numbers, it is a great measure of how effective those memory settings were. He later indicated that it wasn't stable but the fact that he ran them at all is promising.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> I am well aware of the fabric bandwidth issue. I am the guy that was told I was an idiot for suggesting the fabric as being the cause for the performance bottleneck when everyone else was chanting about windows scheduling and thread switching being the cause when it obviously wasn't.
> 
> You all still seem to be missing the point of the fabric bottleneck issues. The key to resolving the performance deficit is not only the MHz setting for ram. It is throughput, which is a function of how much data passes through over time. Bandwidth is certainly part of it but not the whole story
> 
> Having 4000mhz ram with 100ns latency will perform worse than 2666mhz ram with 50ns latency. Everyone is wasting their efforts getting ram working at 3600 if they are not reducing the latency with tighter timings at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't faster ram lower latency as well? what i mean is i noticed faster ram frequency reduces the latency reported in aida64 memory and cache benchmark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It helps if you have tight timings. 3200 14-14-14 is doing about 70ns latency, 3200 14-13-13 that Chew* posted a week ago was at 62ns. Running memory at 3600mhz with 25-25-25 timings wont bring latency down even if it is stable, you want 14-14-14 timings and it should improve over 3200 as long as the secondary timings can also stay the same. If the bios changes 1t CR to 2T cr for example, it changes other things as well. Unfortunately, the secondary timings for these ram overclocking experiments are not predictable until you try it out and actually see what it does.
> 
> The 12-12-12 timings of Johan's post were the tightest primary timings I have seen but he didn't post any latency figures. That is why I asked him about the graphics benchmark numbers, it is a great measure of how effective those memory settings were. He later indicated that it wasn't stable but the fact that he ran them at all is promising.
Click to expand...

these are from the user woomack at overclockers.com when he did memory OC tests with the trident 3200c14 kit, admittedly on a Kaby Lake CPU but the principle should stay the same. Look at how the latencies change as the frequency and timings change.

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/779901-G-Skill-Trident-Z-2x8GB-DDR4-3200-CL14-F4-3200C14D-16GTZKW

His tests would indicate running the 3200 c14 kit at 4000Mhz is pointless even though it gives you good bragging rights

3200 14-14-14



3600 16-16-16



3866 17-17-17



4000 19-19-19



EDIT: sorry, I embedded the wrong image for the 4000Mhz. Fixed now


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> If you have Hynix try the 0083 (link on this thread page 1) beta BIOS.
> 
> Today I tried 1107 BIOS and got no further than 2400 no matter what ProcODT or volts I tried.
> After 214 blue light flashes my C6H was back on 0083 which is a 2T BIOS and running 32GB Hynix at 3200-18 getting 1768 cinebench (no bias).
> 
> *It would benefit many Asus users if an official 2T BIOS were released with AGESA 1.0.0.4 and Hynix memory support soon,* before Hynix users discover ASRock.


+1







1T is unstable. Running @ 2400.

post & boot times are much better with 1107. A 2T version would be great.


----------



## skullbringer

Looking at the coming up agesa updates, are 4000+ memory speeds even possible on Ryzen with the imc in current r7 chips?
Until now, there seems to be a hard cap at 3600, probably due to subtimings. But are the subtimings locked because the imc would not be able to handle any more anyway?


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> Looking at the coming up agesa updates, are 4000+ memory speeds even possible on Ryzen with the imc in current r7 chips?
> Until now, there seems to be a hard cap at 3600, probably due to subtimings. But are the subtimings locked because the imc would not be able to handle any more anyway?


I'd assume that to be the case, but whose to say with bios and microcode updates. Maybe we don't have all the details and things will just keep getting better *Or worse







* I'm hoping they do continue improving, it'd be nice to run my RAM @ it's rated speeds and timings, and heck maybe even @ 4000mhz some day


----------



## Karagra

Havn't you guys noticed yet? When Elmor is missing from responding here it usually means he is playing around with a new Beta Bios. xD


----------



## bluej511

I'm still lost as to why people are still having temp issues. Both should be reporting correctly if you're on a newer BIOS, pretty sure the offset is already taken off with newer BIOSes.

Heres hoping AGESA 1.0.0.0.6 makes it post/boot even faster again


----------



## LogaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Changed video cards out - still black screen and code 24 on cold boot. waiting for a different DP cable and ram tomorrow to check out. This is really frustrating.


I have the exact same problem. If I use a DP cable, the screen will be black until it reaches the windows login screen. The solution was to use both a DP cable (to get 100hz in windows 3440x1440) and a hdmi cable. With the hdmi cable, I am able to see the bios screen, if overclocking failed.


----------



## Fright

Man this platform sucks... getting errors 55 and 54 or something like that. Got myself nice 2x16 gb samsung b-die gksill ram, bios is 1002. And got error 8 when cold booting but the cpu is flawless I can asure you of that. When will the next stable bios be avaible? AMD is dead for me... was a huge fan, but this platform is the worst.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Man this platform sucks... getting errors 55 and 54 or something like that. Got myself nice 2x16 gb samsung b-die gksill ram, bios is 1002. And got error 8 when cold booting but the cpu is flawless I can asure you of that. When will the next stable bios be avaible? AMD is dead for me... was a huge fan, but this platform is the worst.


Theres already new BIOS and its called 1107, probably even another one in the next week or two.

Code 8 is a CPU failure, cooler/waterblock mounted wrong or unstable OC. Pretty sure errors 55-54 (if the light is red) have to do with RAM as well. I get those when my RAM speed doesnt train properly and it loops a few times. Hasn't happened since going to 1107 though


----------



## Karagra

Fright
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Man this platform sucks... getting errors 55 and 54 or something like that. Got myself nice 2x16 gb samsung b-die gksill ram, bios is 1002. And got error 8 when cold booting but the cpu is flawless I can asure you of that. When will the next stable bios be avaible? AMD is dead for me... was a huge fan, but this platform is the worst.


Well considering only Flare X Series and FORTIS are the only two series made for Ryzen atm and I am guessing you dont have those. You need to know what your doing in the bios with voltages and timings to prevent that. Everyone here has decent luck 2666-3200mhz with most ram. Some of us overclock our ram higher.
Also what bluej511 said above.


----------



## Fright

Yeah, will try 1107 now but it's still labeled as beta. : /

True, Error 8 is cpu but the mounting and cooler are good to go, checked it many times.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> Fright
> Well considering only Flare X Series and FORTIS are the only two series made for Ryzen atm and I am guessing you dont have those. You need to know what your doing in the bios with voltages to prevent that. Everyone here has decent luck 2666-3200mhz with most ram. Some of us overclock our ram higher.
> Also what bluej511 said above.


I know, had flare x myself, wasn't able to run them at 3200 with 0902... and I need 2x16 for working purposes so flare x is not an option atm. My Gskill samsung b die working at 2666 but I want 3200 in the near future. Hoping for next agesa update. But it is really frustrating this whole rushed platform.


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Yeah, will try 1107 now but it's still labeled as beta. : /
> 
> True, Error 8 is cpu but the mounting and cooler are good to go, checked it many times.
> I know, had flare x myself, wasn't able to run them at 3200 with 0902... and I need 2x16 for working purposes so flare x is not an option atm. My Gskill samsung b die working at 2666 but I want 3200 in the near future. Hoping for next agesa update. But it is really frustrating this whole rushed platform.


https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/

Official on Asus site now. not Beta


----------



## Karagra

I feel ya about wanting 3200mhz. It is just a weird issue some of us have which is due to how new the platform is, I keep saying this but I cant hit 3200mhz but I can hit 3466mhz-3600mhz without a problem using BCLK xD.


----------



## Fright

Thx, checked every day but not yesterday lol.^^' +rep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> I feel ya about wanting 3200mhz. It is just a weird issue some of us have, I keep saying this but I cant hit 3200mhz but I can hit 3466mhz-3600mhz without a problem using BCLK xD.


Yeah, you know I want to love this platform but it gives me sooo many headaches it is not funny anymore. : /

And when you think it works quite well on the other day it's got a new issue, even when everything else is quite nice and working as intended but the core team of motherboard/cpu/ram gives you issues every time... really frustrating.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LogaDK*
> 
> I have the exact same problem. If I use a DP cable, the screen will be black until it reaches the windows login screen. The solution was to use both a DP cable (to get 100hz in windows 3440x1440) and a hdmi cable. With the hdmi cable, I am able to see the bios screen, if overclocking failed.


Ah, righto, I thought this was just me!

My monitor also doesn't come out of standby most of the time until Windows boots either. I just keep pressing ctrl-alt-del once it reached A9, it does come on eventually. Really annoying tho.

Worked fine on my Z97 - same gfx card (Sapphire Tri-X Fury) and monitor (Acer X341CK)

EDIT: I've tried using both HDMI and DP too, but it boots Windows using HDMI so I end up with 3440x1440 @ 30hz; did you manage to get windows to only use the DP connector on it's own?


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Man this platform sucks... getting errors 55 and 54 or something like that. Got myself nice 2x16 gb samsung b-die gksill ram, bios is 1002. And got error 8 when cold booting but the cpu is flawless I can asure you of that. When will the next stable bios be avaible? AMD is dead for me... was a huge fan, but this platform is the worst.


If you are JUST getting your system going(or trying to), then you have missed the past two months of development, and that is why you say the platform sucks. So, short version:
The platform is still very new, and things like getting RAM to run at the speeds that are rated to work on something like Intel Z170 are not going to magically work on Ryzen for the moment. Now, before you go off the deep end, the official speed for DDR4 memory is 2133MHz, anything beyond that is technically overclocking. With some sets of memory, it is difficult to go above 2400MHz for the moment. AMD uses something called AGESA as a core for the BIOS code to interface with the CPU, including the memory controller, and with the next revision(1.0.0.5), it is expected to fix the vast majority of issues getting memory to run at higher speeds. That new version is slated for a May release, and I expect pre-release versions are already being tested by the major motherboard makers, including Asus.

If you can't get things working at fully stock speeds without trying to clock things higher, then THAT is what you need to address first, that isn't a problem with the platform, that is either a problem with one or more of your components, or your build. So, first things first, 24 pin for the main power to the motherboard, plus the 8-pin power. RAM in slots A2 and B2(as counted from the CPU socket). Video card in with attached power. Nothing else, does it come up properly? If not, then there is something wrong for you to test, and that is NOT a platform problem, you could have the same issue on an Intel motherboard/CPU.

I have had ZERO issues getting my pre-ordered Ryzen 7 1800X up and running. RAM speeds are really the only area that has been a true challenge, but even at 2400, things are running VERY well.


----------



## Fright

Thx for the summary^^ +rep but yeah I'm also around since day one of ryzen release. I doesn't expected this many problems and issues you know. On stockspeed 2133 mhz ram is doing fine and does even coldboot. But thought 2666 wouldn't be that kind of a deal tbh. Yep, hoping for the best for next ageda update *fingers crossed*.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Ah, righto, I thought this was just me!
> 
> My monitor also doesn't come out of standby most of the time until Windows boots either. I just keep pressing ctrl-alt-del once it reached A9, it does come on eventually. Really annoying tho.
> 
> Worked fine on my Z97 - same gfx card (Sapphire Tri-X Fury) and monitor (Acer X341CK)
> 
> EDIT: I've tried using both HDMI and DP too, but it boots Windows using HDMI so I end up with 3440x1440 @ 30hz; did you manage to get windows to only use the DP connector on it's own?


R9 390 here with an lg 29um68 (freesync) and im using the dp cable and haven't had any issues, could it be the dp cable maybe? Theres a way to reset the connection for hdmi (not sure if it works with dp cable as well). Turn everything off then unplug your dp cable from both ends (pc and monitor) then turn both back on without either dp or hdmi plugged in for a couple mins then shut everything off and replug cables in. This seems to reset the handshake between the gpu and monitor/tv. I used to have that problem on my tv with HDMI, worth a shot for dp if you guys are having issues.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> R9 390 here with an lg 29um68 (freesync) and im using the dp cable and haven't had any issues, could it be the dp cable maybe? Theres a way to reset the connection for hdmi (not sure if it works with dp cable as well). Turn everything off then unplug your dp cable from both ends (pc and monitor) then turn both back on without either dp or hdmi plugged in for a couple mins then shut everything off and replug cables in. This seems to reset the handshake between the gpu and monitor/tv. I used to have that problem on my tv with HDMI, worth a shot for dp if you guys are having issues.


I've got a couple DP cables and it's the same on all of them.

It's not really a big deal unless I'm doing something in BIOS, and then I just soft reset until it works.

I can live with it to be honest.


----------



## f1LL

Regarding the monitor not turning on for POST report: did you guys try disabling Boot > CSM Legacy Support? I guess it depends on the graphics card, but for me it switched the POST report output from my second to my first monitor.

Also, the first thing I do after a BIOS reset is to disable full screen logo and fast boot...


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> Regarding the monitor not turning on for POST report: did you guys try disabling Boot > CSM Legacy Support? I guess it depends on the graphics card, but for me it switched the POST report output from my second to my first monitor.
> 
> Also, the first thing I do after a BIOS reset is to disable full screen logo and fast boot...


I can't remember to be honest, but what card do you have?

The lights on my Fury do light up, so it's coming on, it's maybe trying to output on the non existent HDMI connection. It didn't do this on the Z97 board tho, so I dunno.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I can't remember to be honest, but what card do you have?
> 
> The lights on my Fury do light up, so it's coming on, it's maybe trying to output on the non existent HDMI connection. It didn't do this on the Z97 board tho, so I dunno.


I got a GTX970. I can only guess here, but since CSM seems to allow add-in-cards to run their BIOS it might be worth trying to disable it, as long you have your OS on a drive with UEFI/GPT.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> I got a GTX970. I can only guess here, but since CSM seems to allow add-in-cards to run their BIOS it might be worth trying to disable it, as long you have your OS on a drive with UEFI/GPT.


Worth a go, I'll try it in a sec


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> these are from the user woomack at overclockers.com when he did memory OC tests with the trident 3200c14 kit, admittedly on a Kaby Lake CPU but the principle should stay the same. Look at how the latencies change as the frequency and timings change.
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/779901-G-Skill-Trident-Z-2x8GB-DDR4-3200-CL14-F4-3200C14D-16GTZKW
> 
> His tests would indicate running the 3200 c14 kit at 4000Mhz is pointless even though it gives you good bragging rights
> 
> 3200 14-14-14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3600 16-16-16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3866 17-17-17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4000 19-19-19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: sorry, I embedded the wrong image for the 4000Mhz. Fixed now


I can't get my latencies down anywhere near that. I'm doing 72 @ 3404 14-14-14-14-34.

Edit - Oh I see that's on a Intel box...


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Worth a go, I'll try it in a sec


Wow, that certainly didn't work lol

Complete boot failure after disabling CSM, had to clear BIOS lol

Got stuck on Q-Code 57 with a nice bright white LED.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I'm shocked you would call the author a Noob - they say he is a French authority!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> "Jean-Michel "Wizerty" Tisserand is a French extreme overclocker, and former OC world champion. Passionate and curious, he's always into pushing hardware to its limits. Willing to transmit his knowledge, he created the French Overclocking Federation, and writes merciless hardware torture articles!"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Honestly he's probably the only one haha. The french are so far backwards in technology its ridiculous, up until recently everyone was running ADSL (and still do its insane). But finally getting fiber in this building and going from 12/800kbps to 200/100mbps. The french aren't really known for any PC knowledge of anything haha.


Wizerty knows what he's doing. That said his 1.9V recommendation should've been reserved for XOCers, not 24/7 users, although it is possible to run that 24/7.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> Looking at the coming up agesa updates, are 4000+ memory speeds even possible on Ryzen with the imc in current r7 chips?
> Until now, there seems to be a hard cap at 3600, probably due to subtimings. *But are the subtimings locked because the imc would not be able to handle any more anyway?*


That'd be counterproductive. Locking subtimings in conjunction with 3200Mhz memory divider being the highest means that users have to use BCLK OC to get to 3600Mhz. However your subtimings would still be the same as they were at 3200Mhz since you don't have a power to change them. This is actually harder for IMC instead of being easier. Generally to achieve higher freq, people relax timings, not tighten them. Raising freq without changing timings will decrease latency and is basically the same as tightening timings without raising freq.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Wow, that certainly didn't work lol
> 
> Complete boot failure after disabling CSM, had to clear BIOS lol
> 
> Got stuck on Q-Code 57 with a nice bright white LED.


Oh wow, that's unexpected. I thought the worst that could happen was that the boot device wasn't found if it's not using a UEFI boot loader...


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> Oh wow, that's unexpected. I thought the worst that could happen was that the boot device wasn't found if it's not using a UEFI boot loader...


No, certainly not something I expected either, LED's didn't come on the gfx card either, so I assume 57 is "cannot initialise GPU" or similar.

Only cost me 2 minutes, nothing major. Worth a go.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> Looking at the coming up agesa updates, are 4000+ memory speeds even possible on Ryzen with the imc in current r7 chips?
> Until now, there seems to be a hard cap at 3600, probably due to subtimings. But are the subtimings locked because the imc would not be able to handle any more anyway?


The AGESA 1.0.0.5 update is supposed to open up RAM speeds of 3600 and possibly beyond. The question is when it will officially come out, and then how long it will be before Elmor posts the first beta versions(not asking for when, so I have not incurred the +1 day penalty for asking). I believe Ryzen is set for 4000 at least, it just comes down to getting the microcode to unlock it and make it work.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> No, certainly not something I expected either, LED's didn't come on the gfx card either, so I assume 57 is "cannot initialise GPU" or similar.
> 
> Only cost me 2 minutes, nothing major. Worth a go.


Have you installed windows in uefi mode or legacy mode? That might be why, i know the fury and r9 300 have a UEFI switch on it, could that possibly be why? I know i have mine set to uefi/legacy switch and i have windows installed as uefi.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> The AGESA 1.0.0.5 update is supposed to open up RAM speeds of 3600 and possibly beyond. The question is when it will officially come out, and then how long it will be before Elmor posts the first beta versions(not asking for when, so I have not incurred the +1 day penalty for asking). I believe Ryzen is set for 4000 at least, it just comes down to getting the microcode to unlock it and make it work.


The real question (to me) is, can they unlink the data fabric speed from the memory speed or will all data fabrics run at 1800+MHz without problems.


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Man this platform sucks... getting errors 55 and 54 or something like that. Got myself nice 2x16 gb samsung b-die gksill ram, bios is 1002. And got error 8 when cold booting but the cpu is flawless I can asure you of that. When will the next stable bios be avaible? AMD is dead for me... was a huge fan, but this platform is the worst.


Please leave, thanks.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Have you installed windows in uefi mode or legacy mode? That might be why, i know the fury and r9 300 have a UEFI switch on it, could that possibly be why? I know i have mine set to uefi/legacy switch and i have windows installed as uefi.


Doesn't even get there far, it bails on POST.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> The real question (to me) is, can they unlink the data fabric speed from the memory speed or will all data fabrics run at 1800+MHz without problems.


Ryzen was designed specifically to run faster with faster RAM, so 1800+ MHz shouldn't be an issue. Since Ryzen itself is designed with the fabric speed being linked to the memory controller speed, I don't think they can be unlinked, but there shouldn't be a problem with 4000MHz DDR4 memory once the AGESA/BIOS support for it is opened up.


----------



## glnn_23

Thought I'd try the 1107 bios as I had only used 1002. I think memory a little easier to hit higher speeds. On 1002 though 3600mhz was pretty much.hci memtest stable. Unable to run 3700mhz.
Vcore in bios 1.45v.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Ryzen was designed specifically to run faster with faster RAM, so 1800+ MHz shouldn't be an issue. Since Ryzen itself is designed with the fabric speed being linked to the memory controller speed, I don't think they can be unlinked, but there shouldn't be a problem with 4000MHz DDR4 memory once the AGESA/BIOS support for it is opened up.


I hope you're right


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Ryzen was designed specifically to run faster with faster RAM, so 1800+ MHz shouldn't be an issue. Since Ryzen itself is designed with the fabric speed being linked to the memory controller speed, I don't think they can be unlinked, but there shouldn't be a problem with 4000MHz DDR4 memory once the AGESA/BIOS support for it is opened up.


I feel like this is made up with no evidence. Any source for this?


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Ryzen was designed specifically to run faster with faster RAM, so 1800+ MHz shouldn't be an issue. Since Ryzen itself is designed with the fabric speed being linked to the memory controller speed, I don't think they can be unlinked, but there shouldn't be a problem with 4000MHz DDR4 memory once the AGESA/BIOS support for it is opened up.


more like it turned out that way and they didn't even know about it untill ryzen cpu hit the market and tested by end users


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> Regarding the monitor not turning on for POST report: did you guys try disabling Boot > CSM Legacy Support? I guess it depends on the graphics card, but for me it switched the POST report output from my second to my first monitor.
> 
> Also, the first thing I do after a BIOS reset is to disable full screen logo and fast boot...


Are you talking about the issue where there's weird colored lines and windows does not boot up?


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Are you talking about the issue where there's weird colored lines and windows does not boot up?


No, sorry. I was referring to the screen not getting any feed from the graphics card until windows is loading. But since it was only an uneducated guess...maybe it's worth a try with that issue


----------



## finalheaven

@S1L3N7D3A7H

Are you running Windows 10 creator's update? Btw for me, 1.0v SOC did not fix the graphical startup bug. Guess its unrelated to it. Wish I knew what was causing it. It appears everyone who has this problem has Nvidia GPU though.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> I feel like this is made up with no evidence. Any source for this?


Maybe because some people with bclk are already hitting speeds of close to 3600mhz on the ram and getting huge boosts?


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Maybe because some people with bclk are already hitting speeds of close to 3600mhz on the ram and getting huge boosts?


Maybe those people are just lucky with their data fabric?


----------



## dorbot

Ok something a bit different. BIOS 1107. 1800x. f4-3600 c16.

I turned off fast boot, just to see what it did and got a bit of an odd result.

When I boot the machine, before the POST screen, the words "Evaluation Copy" are displayed. Perhaps to do with the 90 MHz 0003 BIOS EC hack?

I thought that was a bit bizarre.

It seems to make the RAM only run at 2133 unless I go into BIOS and change nothing, then save and restart. So its failing training.

Also getting black screen boots with the associated "line of garbage" displayed before it goes dark.

Its all quite interesting, every time I turn it on I seem to get different behaviour!

I suspect turning off fast boot has not a lot to do with any of this, its just what I did immediately prior to noticing all the weirdness.

But there is a lot of weirdness with Ryzen, particularly on the RAM front.

I'll turn fast boot back on and see if it reverts to more sensible behaviour.

The May update will fix all the weirdnesses and zenstates will spontaneously start to work again..

lol.

I live in infinite hope.


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Black screen isn't though


I get this to sometimes. Turning the monitor off and on and reset system works for me. No idea why it happens tho


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Ok something a bit different. BIOS 1107. 1800x. f4-3600 c16.
> I turned off fast boot, just to see what it did and got a bit of an odd result.
> When I boot the machine, before the POST screen, the words "Evaluation Copy" are displayed. Perhaps to do with the 90 MHz 0003 BIOS EC hack?
> I thought that was a bit bizarre.
> 
> It seems to make the RAM only run at 2133 unless I go into BIOS and change nothing, then save and restart. So its failing training.
> 
> Also getting black screen boots with the associated "line of garbage" displayed before it goes dark.
> 
> Its all quite interesting, every time I turn it on I seem to get different behaviour!
> I suspect turning off fast boot has not a lot to do with any of this, its just what I did immediately prior to noticing all the weirdness.
> But there is a lot of weirdness with Ryzen, particularly on the RAM front.
> 
> I'll turn fast boot back on and see if it reverts to more sensible behaviour.
> 
> The May update will fix all the weirdnesses and zenstates will spontaneously start to work again..
> lol.
> I live in infinite hope.


The "Evaluation Copy." line was introduced with BIOS 0079 and it's variants. I have it ever since. It seems not many disable fast boot and/or full screen logo, but I'd bet everyone would get this if they would.

I honestly don't know if fast boot would change anything in regards to memory training for me. I never boot with either fast boot or the full screen logo. I might try it just to see.


----------



## dorbot

The boot logo is a waste of time. If its off you can see what speed your RAM has managed this particular boot before bios. If its 2133.... reset....... Saves time.

Especially since we are all rebooting about 500 times a day.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Maybe because some people with bclk are already hitting speeds of close to 3600mhz on the ram and getting huge boosts?


Shame i dont have better kit than 3200 to mess about with 3600 at cl16 cause cl18 is just too slow heh


----------



## pig666eon

guys someone with a water cooling setup please tell me if your cpu block is warm at all? ive just done a 2 hour stress test where it say my temps were at 67, the block is ice cold and i even went as far to remove the block to make sure it was in contact and it was but even the cpu is ice cold ( about 3 mins removing the block flexi lines )

the exact same setup on my 8350 never went above 60 and it used to be piping hot along with hot air out of the rad but with this at 67 its like its not even running, its nearly hotter when i have it off......


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pig666eon*
> 
> guys someone with a water cooling setup please tell me if your cpu block is warm at all? ive just done a 2 hour stress test where it say my temps were at 67, the block is ice cold and i even went as far to remove the block to make sure it was in contact and it was but even the cpu is ice cold ( about 3 mins removing the block flexi lines )
> 
> the exact same setup on my 8350 never went above 60 and it used to be piping hot along with hot air out of the rad but with this at 67 its like its not even running, its nearly hotter when i have it off......


Whats your setup?


----------



## jimmyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pig666eon*
> 
> guys someone with a water cooling setup please tell me if your cpu block is warm at all? ive just done a 2 hour stress test where it say my temps were at 67, the block is ice cold and i even went as far to remove the block to make sure it was in contact and it was but even the cpu is ice cold ( about 3 mins removing the block flexi lines )
> 
> the exact same setup on my 8350 never went above 60 and it used to be piping hot along with hot air out of the rad but with this at 67 its like its not even running, its nearly hotter when i have it off......


My water temp never goes up more than a few degrees, block and rads feel cold.


----------



## pig666eon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmyz*
> 
> My water temp never goes up more than a few degrees, block and rads feel cold.


but yet your cpu temp is showing 60-70 yeah?


----------



## 4rcherz

this is the same for me also. i have 960 rad space for a cpu and 1 gpu.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> I get this to sometimes. Turning the monitor off and on and reset system works for me. No idea why it happens tho


I don't think the issues are AMD/ASUS related!!

Not coming out of sleep issue:
I do have this on 4 systems here. All are windows 10.

Black screen when entering windows or freeze display when shutoff from windows is fixed here with DP settings on monitor (version)

Maybe above info could help some people.


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> I don't think the issues are AMD/ASUS related!!
> 
> Not coming out of sleep issue:
> I do have this on 4 systems here. All are windows 10.
> 
> Black screen when entering windows or freeze display when shutoff from windows is fixed here with DP settings on monitor (version)
> 
> Maybe above info could help some people.


Didn't happen before CE update for me as far as i remember anyway. Might be some display driver issue. The logo displays but after that it goes black with code 24 or 40 so it's all normal with everything else besides display issues.


----------



## jimmyz

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pig666eon*
> 
> but yet your cpu temp is showing 60-70 yeah?


Yea, it drops fast once the load drops. But it hits 70 or so with 1.425 at 4ghz, climbs fast drops fast stays really consistant when the load is steady.


----------



## slinkeril

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pig666eon*
> 
> guys someone with a water cooling setup please tell me if your cpu block is warm at all? ive just done a 2 hour stress test where it say my temps were at 67, the block is ice cold and i even went as far to remove the block to make sure it was in contact and it was but even the cpu is ice cold ( about 3 mins removing the block flexi lines )
> 
> the exact same setup on my 8350 never went above 60 and it used to be piping hot along with hot air out of the rad but with this at 67 its like its not even running, its nearly hotter when i have it off......


Im running a EKWB cpu cooler to a 360, 40mm radiator, the farthest i have been able to get prime95 in a stress test was 1 hour or so before something goes wonky, but in that hour, my Ryzen Master reading never goes above 60.5C, and the instant i turn off the Prim95, it drops back to 30 or so, the rads barely blow slightly warmer air, and the block is cool to the touch, i will have a temp probe for the coolant tomorrow and do more testing ....

Just wish i could get a stable Prime95 run, hoping the new BIOS will help with that,
Using the 1600x, 3200mhz RAM, VCore 1.4125 manual, VSOC 1.150, RAMv 1.3625


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slinkeril*
> 
> Im running a EKWB cpu cooler to a 360, 40mm radiator, the farthest i have been able to get prime95 in a stress test was 1 hour or so before something goes wonky, but in that hour, my Ryzen Master reading never goes above 60.5C, and the instant i turn off the Prim95, it drops back to 30 or so, the rads barely blow slightly warmer air, and the block is cool to the touch, i will have a temp probe for the coolant tomorrow and do more testing ....
> 
> Just wish i could get a stable Prime95 run, hoping the new BIOS will help with that,
> Using the 1600x, 3200mhz RAM, VCore 1.4125 manual, VSOC 1.150, RAMv 1.3625


My temps actually climb up but i do have a gpu in the mix as well, the air coming out of both my rads is definitely warm so its working. The cpu block will always be cool to the touch as the only part of it that gets warm is the copper case. RIght now 22°C case temp watching twitch power stream my water is 24°C (chrome is a data fabric guzzler).


----------



## Jackalito

AMD_Matt on Gigabyte forums talking about the recent AGESA code updates:
Quote:


> You bring up an interesting point about the new code... Here's a little background info. When AGESA 1000 was around we did a ton of work to certify memory. Then we got AGESA 1003, then 1004A (which was a patch on top of 1003). *1004a was a 2 steps forward 1 step back process. Many of the 'fixes' we implemented were broken by 1004a.* On top of that we received the binary code - not the source code - which means we couldn't see exactly what was changed. This is why the previous set of BETA BIOS had "memory compatibility" as an option. It allowed users to switch back and forth from AGESA code to see which worked for their particular memory.
> 
> Much of the work in the previous BETA BIOS was fixing things that were previously working... *My understanding is that AGESA 1006 should unify a lot of these issues*.


So looking forward to the next test BIOS with the new AGESA code included


----------



## pig666eon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmyz*
> 
> false
> Yea, it drops fast once the load drops. But it hits 70 or so with 1.425 at 4ghz, climbs fast drops fast stays really consistant when the load is steady.


same for me its goes from 30-60 in less than a sec but hold there solid, drops back to 30 then when the load is gone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slinkeril*
> 
> Im running a EKWB cpu cooler to a 360, 40mm radiator, the farthest i have been able to get prime95 in a stress test was 1 hour or so before something goes wonky, but in that hour, my Ryzen Master reading never goes above 60.5C, and the instant i turn off the Prim95, it drops back to 30 or so, the rads barely blow slightly warmer air, and the block is cool to the touch, i will have a temp probe for the coolant tomorrow and do more testing ....
> 
> Just wish i could get a stable Prime95 run, hoping the new BIOS will help with that,
> Using the 1600x, 3200mhz RAM, VCore 1.4125 manual, VSOC 1.150, RAMv 1.3625


yeah i have the same situation, i took off the block and the cpu is cold aswell ( 2 hour stress, tuned pc off, spent 3 mins max removing 4 bolts )

its either two things, either the heat that its reading is completely off or its not being dissipated properly from the cpu. i know its soldered in all but there has to be something. im a refrigeration engineer by trade so i work alot with temps but i can tell you there is defo something off, im going to get the equipment out tomorrow when i have time and figure out whats actually at play here. my ram is hotter than the cpu


----------



## slinkeril

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pig666eon*
> 
> same for me its goes from 30-60 in less than a sec but hold there solid, drops back to 30 then when the load is gone
> yeah i have the same situation, i took off the block and the cpu is cold aswell ( 2 hour stress, tuned pc off, spent 3 mins max removing 4 bolts )
> 
> its either two things, either the heat that its reading is completely off or its not being dissipated properly from the cpu. i know its soldered in all but there has to be something. im a refrigeration engineer by trade so i work alot with temps but i can tell you there is defo something off, im going to get the equipment out tomorrow when i have time and figure out whats actually at play here. my ram is hotter than the cpu


I simply figured its heat capacity per unit volume of the chip, if the sensor in right at the point of heat generation, and that volume is tiny, once the voltage is dropped, than the heat should rapidly drop, if there is adequate heat conduction to the surrounding area. Id be more concerned if the voltage was dropped and nothing happened. I have an uber overkill liquid system atm, as i am planning on a new GPU and GPU water block, so i was building in the upgrade, so i expect the volume and cooling capacity to be considerably more than i need right now.

additionally, i can run prime95 on 3 and 6 threads and see the temperature scale accordingly to the overall load being applied to the CPU


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pig666eon*
> 
> same for me its goes from 30-60 in less than a sec but hold there solid, drops back to 30 then when the load is gone
> yeah i have the same situation, i took off the block and the cpu is cold aswell ( 2 hour stress, tuned pc off, spent 3 mins max removing 4 bolts )
> 
> its either two things, either the heat that its reading is completely off or its not being dissipated properly from the cpu. i know its soldered in all but there has to be something. im a refrigeration engineer by trade so i work alot with temps but i can tell you there is defo something off, im going to get the equipment out tomorrow when i have time and figure out whats actually at play here. my ram is hotter than the cpu


Place a thermistor on the IHS; I assure you it is getting hot.


----------



## Batuhano

Is the bios v1107 at asus official site, same one with the one shared here as beta? I'm using the 1107 version which i downloaded from elmors post, do i need to upgrade to the one at official site? If so, what are the differences?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Batuhano*
> 
> Is the bios v1107 at asus official site, same one with the one shared here as beta? I'm using the 1107 version which i downloaded from elmors post, do i need to upgrade to the one at official site? If so, what are the differences?


If changes are made, the version will be updated to reflect the differences. 1107 is 1107.


----------



## Junkboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> AMD_Matt on Gigabyte forums talking about the recent AGESA code updates:
> So looking forward to the next test BIOS with the new AGESA code included


Please note he just also said this an hour ago.
Quote:


> Looks like AMD decided to go with AGESA 1005 after all... Current ETA for BETA BIOS is next week. I'll post it the moment I get it.


So now many are wondering what that means for the sub timings they were hoping would be unlocked with 1006. I'm just hoping for at least the 3600 multiplier to be unlocked.


----------



## Gadfly

Can we talk ProcODT?

I am running bios 0081, so I know what the 53.3ohm is set
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junkboy*
> 
> Please note he just also said this an hour ago.
> 
> So now many are wondering what that means for the sub timings they were hoping would be unlocked with 1006. I'm just hoping for at least the 3600 multiplier to be unlocked.


Ditto on the 36 multiplier, though I wouldn't mind seeing a 36/38/40 multiplier as well.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pig666eon*
> 
> same for me its goes from 30-60 in less than a sec but hold there solid, drops back to 30 then when the load is gone
> yeah i have the same situation, i took off the block and the cpu is cold aswell ( 2 hour stress, tuned pc off, spent 3 mins max removing 4 bolts )
> 
> its either two things, either the heat that its reading is completely off or its not being dissipated properly from the cpu. i know its soldered in all but there has to be something. im a refrigeration engineer by trade so i work alot with temps but i can tell you there is defo something off, im going to get the equipment out tomorrow when i have time and figure out whats actually at play here. my ram is hotter than the cpu
> 
> 
> 
> Place a thermistor on the IHS; I assure you it is getting hot.
Click to expand...

A change of 30C when dissipating, say, 100W more power through the chip lid is 0.3C/W. Divide by the surface area of the chip cover that is reasonably in direct thermal contact (through the solder) with the chip, call it 2 x 2 cm, as a guess, and one has a thermal resistance to the water of 0.75C/W-cm^2. That result does not seem to be unreasonable given typical thermal greases nominally spec'd around 0.1 C/W-cm^2. It would be best to recalculate this with real numbers if one has them. For circulating water systems and for monster fin systems cooled by adequate air flow I believe that the thermal grease will dominate the thermal resistance chain for cooling soldered chip lids

I wonder if with really flat surfaces and significant pressure, one might do better with dead soft gold foil. (Gold can be beaten to only a few molecules thick, so the right thickness for the surface irregularities might work better than silver loaded grease if that thickness is significantly thinner than the grease achieves.)


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junkboy*
> 
> Please note he just also said this an hour ago.
> 
> So now many are wondering what that means for the sub timings they were hoping would be unlocked with 1006. I'm just hoping for at least the 3600 multiplier to be unlocked.


Oh, I hadn't seen it. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> For those who could never boot with 3200mhz ram, or had issues cold booting, there is hope.
> 
> After much head banging, I FINALLY booted at 3200mhz ram moments ago (stress testing and benching now). I finally took the advice Elmor added to the OP about the cold boot issues. I started the day with the 1107 BIOS, and did exactly this:
> 
> 1) used BIOS Flashback to revert BIOS to 0003 (link in Elmor's OP)
> 2) used EZ Flash after that to re-flash the 1107 BIOS
> 3) loaded optimized defaults in the BIOS; picked 3200mhz for memory speed
> 4) set both DRAM voltage and boot DRAM voltage to 1.35V;
> 5) set manual DRAM timings to match my RAMs timings at 3600 (15-15-15-15-35)
> 6) set SOC voltage to 1.2V
> 7) set the number of training retries to 7 instead of 1; it didn't end up needing 7 tries
> 
> It rebooted once, did a single F9 reboot after that, then came up clean. Finally. I think the microcontroller firmware update in 0003 did the trick, since I had previously used all the settings listed above, and then some.
> 
> Hope this helps one of you guys!


@elmore

In future BIOSes, if 0003 conflicts with an expectation of the new BIOS, will this be addressed within the BIOS flash process, or will we need an anti-0003 flash tool to remove 0003?


----------



## pig666eon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Place a thermistor on the IHS; I assure you it is getting hot.


i have some gear at work im going to get a lend of it for the weekend
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> A change of 30C when dissipating, say, 100W more power through the chip lid is 0.3C/W. Divide by the surface area of the chip cover that is reasonably in direct thermal contact (through the solder) with the chip, call it 2 x 2 cm, as a guess, and one has a thermal resistance to the water of 0.75C/W-cm^2. That result does not seem to be unreasonable given typical thermal greases nominally spec'd around 0.1 C/W-cm^2. It would be best to recalculate this with real numbers if one has them. For circulating water systems and for monster fin systems cooled by adequate air flow I believe that the thermal grease will dominate the thermal resistance chain for cooling soldered chip lids
> 
> I wonder if with really flat surfaces and significant pressure, one might do better with dead soft gold foil. (Gold can be beaten to only a few molecules thick, so the right thickness for the surface irregularities might work better than silver loaded grease if that thickness is significantly thinner than the grease achieves.)


yeah i understand that but why then isnt my setup able to pull more heat away from the chip? surely if my block isnt warm at a 60-70 deg load then there is something else going on no? im using artic silver atm and under load its stays about 60 and drops down to 30, for that to keep it steady and then drop it back down to 30 in a matter of sec there has to be some heat dissipation going on

with my old 8350 you would feel 60deg from the same setup im using now, the block would be toasty along with hot air from the rads, a 2 hour stress test with the 1700x shows 66 deg and the block is cool to the touch.

im going to get my gear from work tomorrow and see what i can come up with temp wise... ill figure it out


----------



## slinkeril

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pig666eon*
> 
> i have some gear at work im going to get a lend of it for the weekend
> yeah i understand that but why then isnt my setup able to pull more heat away from the chip? surely if my block isnt warm at a 60-70 deg load then there is something else going on no? im using artic silver atm and under load its stays about 60 and drops down to 30, for that to keep it steady and then drop it back down to 30 in a matter of sec there has to be some heat dissipation going on
> 
> with my old 8350 you would feel 60deg from the same setup im using now, the block would be toasty along with hot air from the rads, a 2 hour stress test with the 1700x shows 66 deg and the block is cool to the touch.
> 
> im going to get my gear from work tomorrow and see what i can come up with temp wise... ill figure it out


I have a 8350 rig running as well, with a H80 120mm rad, it definitely heat up when reading 60, but same if i pull the load it drops, not as fast since my cooler is way smaller, and there is some heat soak going on there for sure, but it still drops pretty quick. Its also a bigger chip, and id say it depends on where exactly the temperature is being measured. much smaller area on the Ryzen vs FX generating the heat?


----------



## pig666eon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slinkeril*
> 
> I have a 8350 rig running as well, with a H80 120mm rad, it definitely heat up when reading 60, but same if i pull the load it drops, not as fast since my cooler is way smaller, and there is some heat soak going on there for sure, but it still drops pretty quick. Its also a bigger chip, and id say it depends on where exactly the temperature is being measured. much smaller area on the Ryzen vs FX generating the heat?


thats my point really at 60 there should be some signs of it, if not then the temp readout on the chip are way off....


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4rcherz*
> 
> https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> Official on Asus site now. not Beta


Ha, it was just posted to the U.S. site today. Should help new owners and those who don't use this forum a lot.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @S1L3N7D3A7H
> 
> Are you running Windows 10 creator's update? Btw for me, 1.0v SOC did not fix the graphical startup bug. Guess its unrelated to it. Wish I knew what was causing it. It appears everyone who has this problem has Nvidia GPU though.


Yep, I'm on creators. Been putting my PC in sleep mode lately though









I'll be getting Vega anyways once some full coverage waterblocks are out.

My watercooled 680 is going to become a really nice coaster.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pig666eon*
> 
> i have some gear at work im going to get a lend of it for the weekend
> yeah i understand that but why then isnt my setup able to pull more heat away from the chip? surely if my block isnt warm at a 60-70 deg load then there is something else going on no? im using artic silver atm and under load its stays about 60 and drops down to 30, for that to keep it steady and then drop it back down to 30 in a matter of sec there has to be some heat dissipation going on
> 
> with my old 8350 you would feel 60deg from the same setup im using now, the block would be toasty along with hot air from the rads, a 2 hour stress test with the 1700x shows 66 deg and the block is cool to the touch.
> 
> im going to get my gear from work tomorrow and see what i can come up with temp wise... ill figure it out


This is from my Intel setup. This loop typically has a 5° delta t with the CPU loaded and 10° with the CPU and GPU fully loaded. The air coming through these radiators is only 5-10° over ambient so you arent going to feel much of a difference. CPU temps return to what you see in the first picture (idle temps) within five seconds. This is a monoblock so it has a lot more surface area to it but it feels cool to the touch.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://flic.kr/p/UjG7CM





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://flic.kr/p/UszA1d


----------



## REDxFROG

*POWER SAVING MODE ?????*

Please, for the love of god. I NEED YOUR HELP.

I have a ASUS C6H board. I have a 1800X.
Now please read:

I run the CPU at 4050Mhz at the moment (testing). But clock doesn't matter for what I am asking for.

Please: Run CPUZ and benchmark. Remember the scores. Use CPU 1.78 or 1.79. (most recent version has newest benchmark)

*NOW: Put your PC into Power Saving Mode.*
After it "turned off" you can press any key to reactivate it again.
NOW: Run CPUZ benchmark again

Compare the results.

I gain 9% - 10% just by doing this. WHY?

CPUZ 1.79 4050Mhz (2400Mhz 32gig RAM)

Before: Multi: 5044 Single 465
After: Multi: 5636 Single 523

CPUZ: 1.78
Before: Multi 20XXX Single 23XXX
After: Multi 23XX Single 26XX

I have done this on different clocks. Rebooted PC. Disabled C6 etc. I am always getting the result: After power saving the CPU gets better score.

I am getting a Cinebench score like I have never gotten before. My highest ever was 1726. (remember 2400Mhz RAM only. It should do 3200Mhz (GSkill 3200 CL14) but 32GB doesn't work I think)
Now I'm getting 1944.
Not trolling. I can screenshot everything.
Is my PC slow BEFORE power saving or does it get faster after power saving?
What's going on? What happens to the CPU after power saving mode? What's disabled, what's changed, why is it getting faster?

I feel like this is one huge deal to discover....


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> With the vcore you're running now, LLC 5 isnt necessary; you should be able to run around 1.415 and LLC 2 or 3 to get the same 1.375 under load. This avoids potential overshoots but I dont necessarily believe these cause any issues at these voltages anyways. Lighter loads could be providing more voltage than necessary though. Right answer, I havent really seen a difference at this point. The SVI2 and SIO temps are related to one another (5° offset); I cant remember the exact rule but you use the lower of the two temps IIRC.


I tried some more "sperimenting" to see what I could do. I got a combination to work with the same CPU speed to pass stress testing:



This was with lowering the LLC from Level 5 to Level 4, so going from 1.41875V to 1.3625V seems like a good gain. I'm not sure whether bumping up volts further and a lower LLC or staying with this would be better, Either way, I'm better off than I was +Rep for keeping me trying for an improvement.

Now I'm looking harder at the volts for downclocked status - I see my frequency drop to 1609.9 MHz, but my volts are 1.375. Not sure why they are not dropping with the P-states settings.


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> @elmore
> 
> In future BIOSes, if 0003 conflicts with an expectation of the new BIOS, will this be addressed within the BIOS flash process, or will we need an anti-0003 flash tool to remove 0003?


I have the same question as I went down that road and even though I haven't had any problems, it did not improve my issues with boot cold or RAM OC.


----------



## REDxFROG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I tried some more "sperimenting" to see what I could do. I got a combination to work with the same CPU speed to pass stress testing:.


You have a Ryzen 1700.

Could you please benchmark, go into Power Saving Mode - back to Windows - benchmark again?


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REDxFROG*
> 
> You have a Ryzen 1700.
> 
> Could you please benchmark, go into Power Saving Mode - back to Windows - benchmark again?


You're talking about sleep mode - it's a known bug, throws benchmark scores off.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REDxFROG*
> 
> You have a Ryzen 1700.
> 
> Could you please benchmark, go into Power Saving Mode - back to Windows - benchmark again?


I'm not sure what you mean by "power saving mode". Can you clarify?


----------



## mogdy

i think about
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REDxFROG*
> 
> *POWER SAVING MODE ?????*
> 
> Please, for the love of god. I NEED YOUR HELP.
> 
> I have a ASUS C6H board. I have a 1800X.
> Now please read:
> 
> I run the CPU at 4050Mhz at the moment (testing). But clock doesn't matter for what I am asking for.
> 
> Please: Run CPUZ and benchmark. Remember the scores. Use CPU 1.78 or 1.79. (most recent version has newest benchmark)
> 
> *NOW: Put your PC into Power Saving Mode.*
> After it "turned off" you can press any key to reactivate it again.
> NOW: Run CPUZ benchmark again
> 
> Compare the results.
> 
> I gain 9% - 10% just by doing this. WHY?
> 
> CPUZ 1.79 4050Mhz (2400Mhz 32gig RAM)
> 
> Before: Multi: 5044 Single 465
> After: Multi: 5636 Single 523
> 
> CPUZ: 1.78
> Before: Multi 20XXX Single 23XXX
> After: Multi 23XX Single 26XX
> 
> I have done this on different clocks. Rebooted PC. Disabled C6 etc. I am always getting the result: After power saving the CPU gets better score.
> 
> I am getting a Cinebench score like I have never gotten before. My highest ever was 1726. (remember 2400Mhz RAM only. It should do 3200Mhz (GSkill 3200 CL14) but 32GB doesn't work I think)
> Now I'm getting 1944.
> Not trolling. I can screenshot everything.
> Is my PC slow BEFORE power saving or does it get faster after power saving?
> What's going on? What happens to the CPU after power saving mode? What's disabled, what's changed, why is it getting faster?
> 
> I feel like this is one huge deal to discover....


i think it is a timer problem
to check, try to time a long task before ans after


----------



## REDxFROG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> You're talking about sleep mode - it's a known bug, throws benchmark scores off.


It's known? Source please.

I just did a 19067 score on Passmark CPU Mark.
It is the 3rd Software that runs faster.

Next one is going to be Photoscan now. Photoscan is NOT a benchmark. And if that one runs faster - it's not a bug. Because faster is faster. But I'll have to see.


----------



## roybotnik

Need to figure out what is needed to make this stable but it boots without issue every time. Also is there still no way to trigger OC mode when overclocking with BCLK?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> 
> 
> Need to figure out what is needed to make this stable but it boots without issue every time. Also is there still no way to trigger OC mode when overclocking with BCLK?


Are you asking how to get P-state working with a BCLK overclock?


----------



## roybotnik

It's
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REDxFROG*
> 
> It's known? Source please.
> 
> I just did a 19067 score on Passmark CPU Mark.
> It is the 3rd Software that runs faster.
> 
> Next one is going to be Photoscan now. Photoscan is NOT a benchmark. And if that one runs faster - it's not a bug. Because faster is faster. But I'll have to see.


Hmm, it's been all over the place, you can probably find it mentioned in every other page of this thread. I was tricked by the same bug a while back









https://www.hardocp.com/news/2017/03/31/ryzen_fma3_code_sequence_bug_to_be_fixed_in_agesa_bios_updates


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Are you asking how to get P-state working with a BCLK overclock?


Curious about that too, I remember seeing that it was fixed at some point. Do I need to manually set 'Enable Global C-State Control' to Enabled?

But no, I'm talking about how OC mode doesn't turn on when I overclock w/ BCLK and you use a lower-than-stock multiplier. This means the default power limit throttling (or whatever) is still in place. Last time I messed around with BCLK (was running 2x16) the CPU clock would get cut down when core 'power' was exceeding 95W. I think this is what SenseMI skew is for since it looks like the values are offset...correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Curious about that too, I remember seeing that it was fixed at some point. Do I need to manually set 'Enable Global C-State Control' to Enabled?


Yes you do. I also found for me with a BCLK overclock, that unless I changed the P0 state to "Custom" (without changing any value as I use Zenstates) as the last thing before saving and reboot, the P-states would not activate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> But no, I'm talking about how OC mode doesn't turn on when I overclock w/ BCLK and you use a lower-than-stock multiplier. This means the default power limit throttling (or whatever) is still in place. Last time I messed around with BCLK (was running 2x16) the CPU clock would get cut down when core 'power' was exceeding 95W. I think this is what SenseMI skew is for since it looks like the values are offset...correct me if I'm wrong.


I have SenseMI disabled and have not run into your issue.


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Ha, it was just posted to the U.S. site today. Should help new owners and those who don't use this forum a lot.


lets hope so!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REDxFROG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> You're talking about sleep mode - it's a known bug, throws benchmark scores off.
> 
> 
> 
> It's known? Source please.
> 
> I just did a 19067 score on Passmark CPU Mark.
> It is the 3rd Software that runs faster.
> 
> Next one is going to be Photoscan now. Photoscan is NOT a benchmark. And if that one runs faster - it's not a bug. Because faster is faster. But I'll have to see.
Click to expand...

It's called the RTC( real time clock) bug and started with windows 8. The new windows doesn't use the same type of counter as previous versions and can be fooled making it think it completed more tasks in the same amount of time. That's why it's not legal for many benchmarks at HWBot. Only certain systems like kbay and skylake have the proper counter for Win8-10 and are the only systems allowed to submit. Just google it it's all over


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Yep, I'm on creators. Been putting my PC in sleep mode lately though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be getting Vega anyways once some full coverage waterblocks are out.
> 
> My watercooled 680 is going to become a really nice coaster.


Nice. I'm stuck on Nvidia because of my G-Sync monitor. This boot issue is really annoying although in a min or two it seems to auto reset and fix itself.


----------



## CeltPC

Asus is coming out with two new AM4 motherboards - for those wanting to go Ryzen and Asus, but spend less than our Crosshair VI Hero, these are new options.

ASUS AM4 X370-F and B350-F Strix


----------



## huyee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Asus is coming out with two new AM4 motherboards - for those wanting to go Ryzen and Asus, but spend less than our Crosshair VI Hero, these are new options.
> 
> ASUS AM4 X370-F and B350-F Strix


I really like the design of these two boards







but the C6H gotta stay


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Asus is coming out with two new AM4 motherboards - for those wanting to go Ryzen and Asus, but spend less than our Crosshair VI Hero, these are new options.
> 
> ASUS AM4 X370-F and B350-F Strix


I dont see a qled lol. NO qled on ryzen with it's current ram state







 Good luck.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I dont see a qled lol. NO qled on ryzen with it's current ram state
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck.


The people who wrote the article must be asleep, claiming the new boards will be cheaper than the ROG variants, except, both new boards will have the ROG name on them, and if you look at the picture you will see that.


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> The people who wrote the article must be asleep, claiming the new boards will be cheaper than the ROG variants, except, both new boards will have the ROG name on them, and if you look at the picture you will see that.


look like elmor will have more job haha.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> The people who wrote the article must be asleep, claiming the new boards will be cheaper than the ROG variants, except, both new boards will have the ROG name on them, and if you look at the picture you will see that.


I would think the Strix would be cheaper, look at the VRM section, it is definitely a lower model, and as nycgtr pointed out the lack of a qled says cheaper as well. We will have to see more detailed specifications to know all the differences.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> look like elmor will have more job haha.


Lol.

I find your lack of faith disturbing.....


----------



## Silent Scone

Some preliminary testing with F4-4133C19D-16GTZR.

This particular kit seems to like 60 ohms


----------



## ggdfdgd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> 
> 
> Need to figure out what is needed to make this stable but it boots without issue every time. Also is there still no way to trigger OC mode when overclocking with BCLK?


Have you installed the chipset drivers? Also those L3 speeds are very low which usually means you need more SOC voltage.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> these are from the user woomack at overclockers.com when he did memory OC tests with the trident 3200c14 kit, admittedly on a Kaby Lake CPU but the principle should stay the same. Look at how the latencies change as the frequency and timings change.
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/779901-G-Skill-Trident-Z-2x8GB-DDR4-3200-CL14-F4-3200C14D-16GTZKW
> 
> His tests would indicate running the 3200 c14 kit at 4000Mhz is pointless even though it gives you good bragging rights
> 
> 3200 14-14-14
> 
> 
> 
> 3600 16-16-16
> 
> 
> 
> 3866 17-17-17
> 
> 
> 
> 4000 19-19-19
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: sorry, I embedded the wrong image for the 4000Mhz. Fixed now
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get my latencies down anywhere near that. I'm doing 72 @ 3404 14-14-14-14-34.
> 
> Edit - Oh I see that's on a Intel box...
Click to expand...

Right now, you wont.

I didn't post them to show what latencies you can expect on a Ryzen system. I posted them to show how latencies change and in some cases get worse with faster ram frequencies


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Right now, you wont.
> 
> I didn't post them to show what latencies you can expect on a Ryzen system. I posted them to show how latencies change and in some cases get worse with faster ram frequencies


Yes, on an entirely different platform. Have you done any testing yourself?


----------



## ggdfdgd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REDxFROG*
> 
> It's known? Source please.
> 
> I just did a 19067 score on Passmark CPU Mark.
> It is the 3rd Software that runs faster.
> 
> Next one is going to be Photoscan now. Photoscan is NOT a benchmark. And if that one runs faster - it's not a bug. Because faster is faster. But I'll have to see.


Google ryzen sleep bug. Either update to the latest BIOS 1107 or enable HPET to fix it.


----------



## Karagra

Ryzen scaling with memory works completely dfifferent from Intel. So that benchmark has nothing to do with us on this forum









Look at the inital post that made this forum by Elmor.


----------



## Junkboy

A quick update on AGESA bios front because it affects all ryzen users regardless of board. GB Matt just said this
Quote:


> 1005 opens up 20 memory registrars, which should help with memory compatibility.


No word on differences between 1005 and 1006 nor why AMD choose to go with 1005 but at least we know we'll still get more settings to mess with in next update.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Right now, you wont.
> 
> I didn't post them to show what latencies you can expect on a Ryzen system. I posted them to show how latencies change and in some cases get worse with faster ram frequencies
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, on an entirely different platform. Have you done any testing yourself?
Click to expand...

Why the aggression? The post was in response to someone who thought that faster memory frequency automatically means lower latency but that is not always the case.

My comment about memory settings for 38ns memory latency on ryzen is accurate. Do you know anyone who has managed any sort of memory setting on a Ryzen platform that has a latency of 38ns yet? I haven't seen any.

Why do I need to test if tight memory timings give better latency numbers than loose timings? Isn't it obvious? That has been true since you have been able to change computer memory timings and you guys are demonstrating that here every day.


----------



## Karagra

We wont see better latency untill AGESA matures hopefully this May update will have exactly what we are all looking for


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> We wont see better latency untill AGESA matures hopefully this May update will have exactly what we are all looking for


We're hoping it gets better but the fear is it will get worse in an effort to increase compatibility.


----------



## BlazingNanites

Corrupted SPD
Asus tech support is not knowledgable of helpful for this issue. I'm not going to buy a program just to void my warranty.

Still don't know if I should use the AIO header for my Corsair H80i v2.

Still having sporadic crashes for memory but 1107 is most stable yet.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazingNanites*
> 
> Corrupted SPD
> Asus tech support is not knowledgable of helpful for this issue. I'm not going to buy a program just to void my warranty.
> 
> Still don't know if I should use the AIO header for my Corsair H80i v2.
> 
> Still having sporadic crashes for memory but 1107 is most stable yet.


Are you using G.Skill RGB memory?


----------



## BlazingNanites

Yes should be in my signature


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazingNanites*
> 
> Yes should be in my signature


There is a good chance it will progressively worsen in corruption, I would suggest you return them or use Thaiphoon Burner to fix them. It won't get better doing nothing.

Oh, and as to your AIO, I plug my H110i into the AIO header.


----------



## CeltPC

I'm having a new issue with Zenstates. On trying to start I get a User Account Control dialogue popping up asking if I want to allow the AsusZsSrvMan.exe to make changes to my device. I click yes, then Zenstates pops up a box saying there was an error starting service.

Any ideas on a fix?


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junkboy*
> 
> A quick update on AGESA bios front because it affects all ryzen users regardless of board. GB Matt just said this
> No word on differences between 1005 and 1006 nor why AMD choose to go with 1005 but at least we know we'll still get more settings to mess with in next update.


You may have missed the numbering scheme. 1.0.0.0, 1.0.0.1, 1.0.0.2, 1.0.0.3, 1.0.0.4, they added a 1.0.0.4a, then 1.0.0.5 comes before 1.0.0.6. There is no "why did they pick 1.0.0.5 before 1.0.0.6"....


----------



## BlazingNanites

1 stick is corrupted. I live in Canada, and only Newegg Canada has them here. They were bought from Newegg US in advance of receiving the CH6.
Since it is Aura or G.Skill (clone of Aura) software or both that caused this, I need Asus to step up.

I do not have other DDR4 sticks to use, and they are very expensive here as the Canadian dollar drops in value.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazingNanites*
> 
> 1 stick is corrupted. I live in Canada, and only Newegg Canada has them here. They were bought from Newegg US in advance of receiving the CH6.
> Since it is Aura or G.Skill (clone of Aura) software or both that caused this, I need Asus to step up.
> 
> I do not have other DDR4 sticks to use, and they are very expensive here as the Canadian dollar drops in value.


I understand, I dealt with the issue as well. Unfortunately, I would not hold my breath for an Asus or G.Skill fix. I would seek an RMA through Newegg if possible.

Otherwise, sounds like a reflash is your only other option at this time.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I'm having a new issue with Zenstates. On trying to start I get a User Account Control dialogue popping up asking if I want to allow the AsusZsSrvMan.exe to make changes to my device. I click yes, then Zenstates pops up a box saying there was an error starting service.
> 
> Any ideas on a fix?


Go to start -> run and then set complete path where AsusZen was installed, anything like:

C:\Users\NameUser\Desktop\ASUS ZenStates 0.2.2\AsusZsSrvMan.exe /install

press enter and service install...

After you can run AsusZenStates.exe that you can find on tray, push left button mouse twice on tray and must show the program.

After you can go to Services and turn this AsusService on automatic....

Bye


----------



## BlazingNanites

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I understand, I dealt with the issue as well. Unfortunately, I would not hold my breath for an Asus or G.Skill fix. I would seek an RMA through Newegg if possible.
> 
> Otherwise, sounds like a reflash is your only other option at this time.


When we determine the cause I will know better how to proceed.

It would be very expensive just to ship the memory to Newegg or G. Skill.
Temporary replacement would also be very expensive.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> Go to start -> run and then set complete path where AsusZen was installed, anything like:
> 
> C:\Users\NameUser\Desktop\ASUS ZenStates 0.2.2\AsusZsSrvMan.exe /install
> 
> press enter and service install...
> 
> After you can run AsusZenStates.exe that you can find on tray, push left button mouse twice on tray and must show the program.
> 
> After you can go to Services and turn this AsusService on automatic....
> 
> Bye


I got this junk:
Unhandled Exception: System.InvalidOperationException: Cannot start service AsusZsSrv on computer '.'. ---> System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception: The system cannot find the file specified
--- End of inner exception stack trace ---
at System.ServiceProcess.ServiceController.Start(String[] args)
at AsusZsSrvMan.Program.Main(String[] args)

Ha what I did next was run the uninstall batch file in the zip package. Then Zenstates. I still get a dialogue popup, but at least it runs. However, even though I enabled the checkboxes to run at startup on the Zenapp, it does not do so, and will only open manually. GRR.. I think a 15 minute break, lol.


----------



## MrGreaseMonkkey

I'm getting better overclocks with the TomaHawk b350 $100 motherboard. I just got a new board from asus RMA today as Old one bricked and it took over 1 month to receive. Here are my results amounts other issues. Used Bios 1107 and 1002. Do you guys think I have a faulty board or is it a bios issue for the overclocking.

TomaHawk B350.

3.9Ghz 1.34v Pass 30Mins Aida 64
LLC works
Correct CPU Temperature readings
Logitech keyboard G510s works.
Dram @ 1.35v Reads 1.35v
CH6
3.9Ghz 1.34v Failed under 2mins in
3.9Ghz 1.35v Failed under 2 mins in
3.9Ghz 1.375v failed under 2 mins in
3.9Ghz 1.4v Pass 30mins aida 64
LLC Broken
Incorrect Temperature Readings
Dram @ 1.35v Reads 1.395V
Logitech Keyboard G510s still does not work in bios (-_-)


----------



## abso

Delete


----------



## abso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGreaseMonkkey*
> 
> I'm getting better overclocks with the TomaHawk b350 $100 motherboard. I just got a new board from asus RMA today as Old one bricked and it took over 1 month to receive. Here are my results amounts other issues. Used Bios 1107 and 1002. Do you guys think I have a faulty board or is it a bios issue for the overclocking.
> 
> TomaHawk B350.
> 
> 3.9Ghz 1.34v Pass 30Mins Aida 64
> LLC works
> Correct CPU Temperature readings
> Logitech keyboard G510s works.
> Dram @ 1.35v Reads 1.35v
> CH6
> 3.9Ghz 1.34v Failed under 2mins in
> 3.9Ghz 1.35v Failed under 2 mins in
> 3.9Ghz 1.375v failed under 2 mins in
> 3.9Ghz 1.4v Pass 30mins aida 64
> LLC Broken
> Incorrect Temperature Readings
> Dram @ 1.35v Reads 1.395V
> Logitech Keyboard G510s still does not work in bios (-_-)


#13619 of 13619
a few seconds ago
abso
How are the VRM temperatures on your tomahawk with OC and heavy load?


----------



## damitdang

Hello overclockers,

I was wondering if someone could help me out? I am using ryzen master and cpuid both are reporting cores at 2196MHz but when i go into my bios its stating 4000MHz.. I ran aida64 stress and its still showing stuck at 2196MHz. Do you guys have any suggestion on what is happening?

Specs: CH6(hyper 212) - 1600x - msi 580 - 650evga gold power -


----------



## neoark

Something funky is going on with last bios beta and memory.





I set the ram and timing to SPD 3200 and still Mobo is using random settings.. Anyone know what's going on?


----------



## MrGreaseMonkkey

Maximum Temp Reported by HwInfo for the vrm is 107c for 3.9Ghz @1.34v on the Msi TomaHawk B350


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damitdang*
> 
> Hello overclockers,
> 
> I was wondering if someone could help me out? I am using ryzen master and cpuid both are reporting cores at 2196MHz but when i go into my bios its stating 4000MHz.. I ran aida64 stress and its still showing stuck at 2196MHz. Do you guys have any suggestion on what is happening?
> 
> Specs: CH6(hyper 212) - 1600x - msi 580 - 650evga gold power -


Your overclock failed and and it booted into safe mode. Restart and go back into the bios, modify or settings and try again.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoark*
> 
> Something funky is going on with last bios beta and memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I set the ram and timing to SPD 3200 and still Mobo is using random settings.. Anyone know what's going on?


Your memory over clock failed and booted into recovery mode. Restart, go back into the bios and try again.

You should also disable the boot logo so you can see your memory speed at post.


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoark*
> 
> Something funky is going on with last bios beta and memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I set the ram and timing to SPD 3200 and still Mobo is using random settings.. Anyone know what's going on?


this bios is not good for hynix and 4 x 8Gb kit i am running 0083 insted


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoark*
> 
> Something funky is going on with last bios beta and memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I set the ram and timing to SPD 3200 and still Mobo is using random settings.. Anyone know what's going on?


Like the other members have mentioned, your memory settings failed the training process and reverted to JEDEC specs @2133.


----------



## neoark

It seems like I can only go up to 2600 on Corsair CMU32GX4M2C3200C16 what a bummer.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> this bios is not good for hynix and 4 x 8Gb kit i am running 0083 insted


He's running at 2T, so it's not the 1107 Bios.


----------



## alucardis666

So I swapped CPU coolers and installed hybrid kits on my 1080tis. I go to turn on my computer and now it's stuck on post code 0d...

Tried flashing bios, pulling jumper, clearing cmos, 1 card, 1 dimm, different ram. Nothing...

Should I RMA the board? It's either the board or the CPU that is dead or defective I'd imagine.

Thoughts?!?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> So I swapped CPU coolers and installed hybrid kits on my 1080tis. I go to turn on my computer and now it's stuck on post code 0d...
> 
> Tried flashing bios, pulling jumper, clearing cmos, 1 card, 1 dimm, different ram. Nothing...
> 
> Should I RMA the board? It's either the board or the CPU that is dead or defective I'd imagine.
> 
> Thoughts?!?


I always look at the last thing changed when I run into trouble, and try to fix that. Your board and CPU were fine. Then you did changes to your CPU cooler and you did surgery on your graphics cards.I would look at those as the most likely culprits. I.E., redo my cooler mounting, and if that is not it, did I mess up on my graphic card modifications. If you have another graphics card that is unmodified and you know works, I would try that out.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I always look at the last thing changed when I run into trouble, and try to fix that. Your board and CPU were fine. Then you did changes to your CPU cooler and you did surgery on your graphics cards.I would look at those as the most likely culprits. I.E., redo my cooler mounting, and if that is not it, did I mess up on my graphic card modifications. If you have another graphics card that is unmodified and you know works, I would try that out.


I don't have any other cards on hand ?


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Ok something a bit different. BIOS 1107. 1800x. f4-3600 c16.
> I turned off fast boot, just to see what it did and got a bit of an odd result.
> When I boot the machine, before the POST screen, the words "Evaluation Copy" are displayed. Perhaps to do with the 90 MHz 0003 BIOS EC hack?
> I thought that was a bit bizarre.
> 
> It seems to make the RAM only run at 2133 unless I go into BIOS and change nothing, then save and restart. So its failing training.
> 
> Also getting black screen boots with the associated "line of garbage" displayed before it goes dark.
> 
> Its all quite interesting, every time I turn it on I seem to get different behaviour!
> I suspect turning off fast boot has not a lot to do with any of this, its just what I did immediately prior to noticing all the weirdness.
> But there is a lot of weirdness with Ryzen, particularly on the RAM front.
> 
> I'll turn fast boot back on and see if it reverts to more sensible behaviour.
> 
> The May update will fix all the weirdnesses and zenstates will spontaneously start to work again..
> lol.
> I live in infinite hope.


Yep, that is exactly the behaviour of my machine as well. Every coldboot there is a new memory related error. Was running fine until ~ 1 week ago then error 55 got started at every coldboot I did. This bios is so ****ed up, but I live in infinite hope, too lol. Elmor and his guys are doing an amazing job for updating the bios etc. but it is all just frustrating with this platform right now.


----------



## CeltPC

A tip for ZenStates users if it starts requesting User Account Control permissions, or tells you that the service did not start due to an error. Use the uninstall batch file in the ZenStates folder. Try running Zenstates again. It will probably run, but only after the User Account Control pops up.

Next, right click on the ZenStates.exe file and choose "Troubleshoot Compatibility". Select the "Try recommended settings" option.

That fixed the permissions issue for me.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> So I swapped CPU coolers and installed hybrid kits on my 1080tis. I go to turn on my computer and now it's stuck on post code 0d...
> 
> Tried flashing bios, pulling jumper, clearing cmos, 1 card, 1 dimm, different ram. Nothing...
> 
> Should I RMA the board? It's either the board or the CPU that is dead or defective I'd imagine.
> 
> Thoughts?!?


The infamous code 0d.

which led is it stuck on? white? green ? or both?

try a different display cable.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> I don't have any other cards on hand ?


One other thing, I know memory training fails can generate a code 0d. Have you tried a shutdown, turn off power supply, and unplug power supply, pull the MB battery, then try again? Just in case your last boot was at a memory overclock that needs training, but you cannot get into your UEFI.

Better that than a hardware problem, though I still suspect your last hardware changes are at the root of it.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> The infamous code 0d.
> 
> which led is it stuck on? white? green ? or both?
> 
> try a different display cable.


Green and amber


----------



## huyee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Green and amber


Seems like it booted. Check your cable.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> One other thing, I know memory training fails can generate a code 0d. Have you tried a shutdown, turn off power supply, and unplug power supply, pull the MB battery, then try again? Just in case your last boot was at a memory overclock that needs training, but you cannot get into your UEFI.
> 
> Better that than a hardware problem, though I still suspect your last hardware changes are at the root of it.


Nope. Didn't help


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Green and amber


hmm... since you've already tried almost everything else, try a different display cable. it helped me & at least another member here.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serfeldon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> which led(s) is the 0d stuck with? white? green? or both?
> 
> Mine was both white & green, the culprit was the HDMI Cable, switched to a DVI cable & it booted up fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Because of your suggestion I decided, why not try switching to an HDMI cable from the DVI cable? It worked!! Weird that the DVI cable went just as I was playing around in the bios, But I guess weird things happen. You saved me from what was probably going to be a not fun experience with newegg or an RMA. Thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> hmm... since you've already tried almost everything else, try a different display cable. it helped me & at least another member here.


No signal and still code D0.

Are my cards dead?


----------



## CeltPC

What did you try specifically on a cable change? Same type but different one, or display port to HDMI, etc.?

If nothing else works beg, borrow or steal another card to try in the rig. Or do you have another rig you could try one of the cards in?


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> No signal and still code D0.
> 
> Are my cards dead?


Does the vga led comes on? or does it get stuck instantly on 0d?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> What did you try specifically on a cable change? Same type but different one, or display port to HDMI, etc.?
> 
> If nothing else works beg, borrow or steal another card to try in the rig. Or do you have another rig you could try one of the cards in?


+1 try different cable outputs as well, Since the green led means its booting, I have a feeling it should solve it.

If not, then testing a different GPU & or testing your GPU in a different system are the only options.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Does the vga led comes on? or does it get stuck instantly on 0d?
> +1 try different cable outputs as well, Since the green led means its booting, I have a feeling it should solve it.
> 
> If not, then testing a different GPU & or testing your GPU in a different system are the only options.


Yes and yes. My only option is hdmi. No monitors in the house...

I've tried 3 hdmi cables. It goes 3e 14 15 c0 0d...

Ill pickup another GPU at work tomorrow to test


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Why the aggression? The post was in response to someone who thought that faster memory frequency automatically means lower latency but that is not always the case.
> 
> My comment about memory settings for 38ns memory latency on ryzen is accurate. Do you know anyone who has managed any sort of memory setting on a Ryzen platform that has a latency of 38ns yet? I haven't seen any.
> 
> Why do I need to test if tight memory timings give better latency numbers than loose timings? Isn't it obvious? That has been true since you have been able to change computer memory timings and you guys are demonstrating that here every day.


Aggression?

I asked if you've used the platform.

You haven't stumbled upon anything golden here, anyone who remotely understands memory knows both timings and frequency are intrinsically related. However, Ryzen does appear to love memory speeds. You would need to do some real-world tests yourself. All you are doing currently is going on a blind crusade to prove something you do not fully understand.

Latency is derived through both frequency and timings. If all the subsets are currently locked, there's not much one can do to reduce this themselves. Typing up a storm about how users shouldn't be aiming for higher memory speeds purely on the basis latency is increasing is both stating the obvious and annoying.


----------



## mus1mus

IMO, up until known software starts reading things correctly for Ryzen, all these will make sense.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I'm having a new issue with Zenstates. On trying to start I get a User Account Control dialogue popping up asking if I want to allow the AsusZsSrvMan.exe to make changes to my device. I click yes, then Zenstates pops up a box saying there was an error starting service.
> 
> Any ideas on a fix?


Hahaaaaaaa! Join the club.

Ive had this since it was first released. I buggered around with manually installing and uninstalling and it worked sporadically for a while.

Now it just will never start the service. As far as I know there is no fix. Perhaps clean install Windows,lol.

I have tried a lot of things, but now it only "successfully" installs from one directory on the root of C:\ all other places fail to even install.

It used to install from anywhere.

When the service is installed it will not start.

Total bummer.

First Attempt:-

Error initializing memory interface Unable to find the specified file. (the file is of course unspecified, lol.)

Next attempt:-

error starting service.

Event logs give a bit more detail, but not much. The service starts but immediately fails with "Configuration system failed to initialize" these two events just loop forever until you uninstall the service, which brings you back to "first attempt" above.

There is also an error in the log "Service cannot be started. The service process could not connect to the service controller"

There are other related errors if you go looking in the event logs , some involve some kind of kernel.dll in System32.

Faulting application name: AsusZsSrvMan.exe, version: 0.1.6321.1645, time stamp: 0x58fa395a
Faulting module name: KERNELBASE.dll, version: 10.0.15063.0, time stamp: 0x461a0ff5
Faulting application path: C:\ZenStates\AsusZsSrvMan.exe
Faulting module path: C:\WINDOWS\System32\KERNELBASE.dll

I think the installer (or lack thereof) needs a bit of work, there is something very confused going on. Lots of people had issues installing the first versions and I wonder if they have broken something.

Ive been banging my head off this intermittently for weeks now and have had no joy, so good luck! I hope you crack it.

ZenStates is a fantastic bit of software. If it works.

Any insights or success please let me know.


----------



## Timur Born

Your anti-virus may have removed the Zenstate file. I am using Symantec myself and have to restore the files from quarantine and then exclude them from future scans. This has to be done for every new version of Zenstate. Different anti-virus software will behave differently on this.


----------



## Timur Born

I have yet to find any differences between the 3200-CL14 and 4000-CL18 kits. Both behave exactly the same on my setup, even though the 4000 is listed as 1.35 V at 4000 and thus suggests that it needs less voltage for higher frequencies. At 3300-CL14 both need 1.4 V, both seem to fail at the same settings, both seem to succeed at the same settings. So the 100 EUR more expensive 4000-CL18 will likely go back.

On a side note: My T_sensor (HWinfo "Socket") still displays N/A in BIOS and switched to VRM temps in HWinfo again. Temp 4-6 still display socket temp, so I can use that.


----------



## JoN7Shepard

Hey guys, keeping up with this thread was a full time job, and my settings seemed solid about a month ago. Recently checked in saw Elmor mention something about PStates and voltages. Opened up HWiNFO and noticed my voltages much higher than I was used to seeing. When I originally calibrated the system, I was using an offset of 0.04375V, with PState 0 FID set to A4 (4.1ghz). I nevered touched the PState voltage. HWiNFO at the time was showing anywhere between 1.34-ish under load, with occasional jumps to 1.41. When I checked the voltages tonight though, I was seeing jumps up to 1.51V! I'm not sure how long things have been like that.

I updated to the latest BIOS now (1107) and am no longer using PStates to overclock... just manual voltage. I'm finding I can't hit 4.1ghz stable anymore, and my temps are noticeably higher. What is going on? What did I miss? Is the latest HWiNFO beta showing accurate voltages and temps?

I know there's some PState overclocking software, but I'd rather do it from the BIOS... is it expected to work eventually?

Kind of freaking out that my volts could have been so high for so long. My PC never failed DRAM training though, so I'm not sure why the fluctuation. I was previously on BIOS 081. Maybe HWiNFO is just reporting the wrong numbers currently?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Hahaaaaaaa! Join the club.
> Ive had this since it was first released. I buggered around with manually installing and uninstalling and it worked sporadically for a while.
> Now it just will never start the service. As far as I know there is no fix. Perhaps clean install Windows,lol.
> I have tried a lot of things, but now it only "successfully" installs from one directory on the root of C:\ all other places fail to even install.
> It used to install from anywhere.
> When the service is installed it will not start.
> Total bummer.
> 
> First Attempt:-
> Error initializing memory interface Unable to find the specified file. (the file is of course unspecified, lol.)
> 
> Next attempt:-
> error starting service.
> 
> Event logs give a bit more detail, but not much. The service starts but immediately fails with "Configuration system failed to initialize" these two events just loop forever until you uninstall the service, which brings you back to "first attempt" above.
> 
> There is also an error in the log "Service cannot be started. The service process could not connect to the service controller"
> 
> There are other related errors if you go looking in the event logs , some involve some kind of kernel.dll in System32.
> Faulting application name: AsusZsSrvMan.exe, version: 0.1.6321.1645, time stamp: 0x58fa395a
> 
> Faulting module name: KERNELBASE.dll, version: 10.0.15063.0, time stamp: 0x461a0ff5
> 
> Faulting application path: C:\ZenStates\AsusZsSrvMan.exe
> 
> Faulting module path: C:\WINDOWS\System32\KERNELBASE.dll
> 
> I think the installer (or lack thereof) needs a bit of work, there is something very confused going on. Lots of people had issues installing the first versions and I wonder if they have broken something.
> 
> Ive been banging my head off this intermittently for weeks now and have had no joy, so good luck! I hope you crack it.
> ZenStates is a fantastic bit of software. If it works.
> 
> Any insights or success please let me know.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> A tip for ZenStates users if it starts requesting User Account Control permissions, or tells you that the service did not start due to an error. Use the uninstall batch file in the ZenStates folder. Try running Zenstates again. It will probably run, but only after the User Account Control pops up.
> 
> Next, right click on the ZenStates.exe file and choose "Troubleshoot Compatibility". Select the "Try recommended settings" option.
> 
> That fixed the permissions issue for me.


Hope this is helpful


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Your anti-virus may have removed the Zenstate file. I am using Symantec myself and have to restore the files from quarantine and then exclude them from future scans. This has to be done for every new version of Zenstate. Different anti-virus software will behave differently on this.


I am running with no antivirus at the moment Avast has been promoted to the recycle bin for behaving more like a virus than any virus.

But yes Avast was being overly intrusive the first times I tried installing. "the zenstate file" you mention should be replaced with a new install, surely.

Are you saying the antivirus has deleted some part of windows or just "the Zenstate" file. I have reinstalled many times, its just f%&^ed and I am getting a bit narky with the whole deal.

CeltPC I have tried your suggestion too but no joy.


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> He's running at 2T, so it's not the 1107 Bios.


1107 only boots with 2133mhz for me i have 4x8gb ram i am running same ram on 2666mhz on 0083


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> So I swapped CPU coolers and installed hybrid kits on my 1080tis. I go to turn on my computer and now it's stuck on post code 0d...
> 
> Tried flashing bios, pulling jumper, clearing cmos, 1 card, 1 dimm, different ram. Nothing...
> 
> Should I RMA the board? It's either the board or the CPU that is dead or defective I'd imagine.
> 
> Thoughts?!?


Go pick up a cheap video card, just a $50 crappy card to see if your system boots.

What hybrid cooler kit did you install? Are you 100% sure you plugged the GPU's power connectors in? What CPU cooler did you install?


----------



## Azortharion

So do y'all remember those corrupted SPD's on G.Skill RGB memory kits a while back?

I appear to have caught the same bug, but with a pair of Corsairs (cmk16gx4m2b3000c15) that are no RGB.

I am booting with both sticks in for 16GB, but only 8GB are usable. The rest is hardware reserved (according to task manager).

In SPD in BIOS, I see them fine (although the serial number for both modules is 0000000).

In CPU-Z, the SPD tab is completely blank for all slots.

It worked fine before I attempted to achieve at least 2666 MHz by changing the ProOCDT impedance to 68.6, messing with voltages (never past 1.4 DRAMv though) and so on.

I have tried all conceivable BIOSes. 1001, 1002, 1107 and the experimental 0003.

Here's Thaiphoon:


CPU-Z (same blank page for all 4 slots):


CPU-Z Memory tab + task manager:

Am I screwed? I have never had the Aura RGB software installed. It is a fresh install of Windows.


----------



## tulx

The new 1107 BIOS worked great for me. Updated from 0903 and could immediately boot with RAM at 3200 MHz using the standard D.O.C.P. profile. I have CMK16GX4M2B3200C16, V 5.39. I suppose I shouldn't be this positively surprised about it, since it should have worked in the first place, but it's better late than never!


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azortharion*
> 
> So do y'all remember those corrupted SPD's on G.Skill RGB memory kits a while back?
> 
> I appear to have caught the same bug, but with a pair of Corsairs (cmk16gx4m2b3000c15) that are no RGB.
> 
> I am booting with both sticks in for 16GB, but only 8GB are usable. The rest is hardware reserved (according to task manager).
> 
> In SPD in BIOS, I see them fine (although the serial number for both modules is 0000000).
> 
> In CPU-Z, the SPD tab is completely blank for all slots.
> 
> It worked fine before I attempted to achieve at least 2666 MHz by changing the ProOCDT impedance to 68.6, messing with voltages (never past 1.4 DRAMv though) and so on.
> 
> I have tried all conceivable BIOSes. 1001, 1002, 1107 and the experimental 0003.
> 
> Here's Thaiphoon:
> 
> 
> CPU-Z (same blank page for all 4 slots):
> 
> 
> Am I screwed? I have never had the Aura RGB software installed. It is a fresh install of Windows.


No more screwed than the rest of us. Just need to spend money fixing it. You should bill Asus . Or they should give a licensed copy of Thaiphoon with every purchase!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tulx*
> 
> The new 1107 BIOS worked great for me. Updated from 0903 and could immediately boot with RAM at 3200 MHz using the standard D.O.C.P. profile. I have CMK16GX4M2B3200C16, V 5.39. I suppose I shouldn't be this positively surprised about it, since it should have worked in the first place, but it's better late than never!


Same RAM here and same result, except for the odd cold morning f9 (which i haven't had in 3 days since its been 20°C in my room past 3 days) its been working flawlessly.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoN7Shepard*
> 
> Hey guys, keeping up with this thread was a full time job, and my settings seemed solid about a month ago. Recently checked in saw Elmor mention something about PStates and voltages. Opened up HWiNFO and noticed my voltages much higher than I was used to seeing. When I originally calibrated the system, I was using an offset of 0.04375V, with PState 0 FID set to A4 (4.1ghz). I nevered touched the PState voltage. HWiNFO at the time was showing anywhere between 1.34-ish under load, with occasional jumps to 1.41. When I checked the voltages tonight though, I was seeing jumps up to 1.51V! I'm not sure how long things have been like that.
> 
> I updated to the latest BIOS now (1107) and am no longer using PStates to overclock... just manual voltage. I'm finding I can't hit 4.1ghz stable anymore, and my temps are noticeably higher. What is going on? What did I miss? Is the latest HWiNFO beta showing accurate voltages and temps?
> 
> I know there's some PState overclocking software, but I'd rather do it from the BIOS... is it expected to work eventually?
> 
> Kind of freaking out that my volts could have been so high for so long. My PC never failed DRAM training though, so I'm not sure why the fluctuation. I was previously on BIOS 081. Maybe HWiNFO is just reporting the wrong numbers currently?


Have you checked your CPU clockspeeds when you saw the 1.5v ? Probably you where running in recovery mode but never saw it. Happend a few times here.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> No more screwed than the rest of us. Just need to spend money fixing it. You should bill Asus . Or they should give a licensed copy of Thaiphoon with every purchase!


Why Asus? His problem doesn't sound like the corrupted SPD issue. I think the sticks are just faulty..


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggdfdgd3*
> 
> Have you installed the chipset drivers? Also those L3 speeds are very low which usually means you need more SOC voltage.


I do have the chipset drivers installed. What kind of L3 speeds should I be seeing? This is an outdated version of AIDA64 fwiw.

Speaking of SoC voltage, yeah, I probably need more. I was running 1.10v with 3200 for a while and kept having stuttering in games. Putting it up to 1.15v got rid of it. Yet the system was fully 'stable' and passing stress tests. Not sure if it's a coincidence, but I got 400 points higher in unigine heaven benchmark after raising it as well. Anyone else seen this sorta thing?

I can actually boot with the ram at 3700+ 14-14-14-34 with no problem too, just haven't had a chance to try and find out if there's a way to get it stable. Not bad for 3200 sticks.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> I do have the chipset drivers installed. What kind of L3 speeds should I be seeing? This is an outdated version of AIDA64 fwiw.
> 
> Speaking of SoC voltage, yeah, I probably need more. I was running 1.10v with 3200 for a while and kept having stuttering in games. Putting it up to 1.15v got rid of it. Yet the system was fully 'stable' and passing stress tests. Not sure if it's a coincidence, but I got 400 points higher in unigine heaven benchmark after raising it as well. Anyone else seen this sorta thing?
> 
> I can actually boot with the ram at 3700+ 14-14-14-34 with no problem too, just haven't had a chance to try and find out if there's a way to get it stable. Not bad for 3200 sticks.


Running higher SOC definitely can bring stability on higher OC. Im running it high since day one. Most people where afraid in begin (bricking mobo issue in first bios versions). Actually I never lowered it and never had any Ram issues. And now on the newest bios I'm running it on Auto and the value is moving between 1.15-1.17v.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1T is unstable. Running @ 2400.
> 
> post & boot times are much better with 1107. A 2T version would be great.


use the 141 bclk in the bios. you need to load it. it's the one on the top in extreme tweakers. it says 141 bclk.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> 1107 only boots with 2133mhz for me i have 4x8gb ram i am running same ram on 2666mhz on 0083


Try to use the overclocking presets at the top of extreme tweaker tab.
You have 4 options. Try the one that says load 141 bclk profile. Just load it input your ram voltage (1.35v?) And your ram timings. Lower your cpu core ratio, soc to 1.1 or 1.15 And try to boot. If you get the f9 error try different bclk.
Start with only two sticks than move to all 4.

1-open overclocking presets on extreme tweakers tab.
2-try all profiles. (the one that worked for me was "Load 141 BCLK profile)
3-Leave the bclk at 141, adjust cpu clock ratio to a speed you know you it's stable. (exe 141x27=3807 mhz)
4-input your cpu voltage for that clock ratio.
5-SOC to 1.1 or 1.15 (i use 1.15)
6-RAM voltage 1.35v usually
7-input default ram timing.

try to boot without f9 error









if you need you can change dramboot to 1.35v also but it works for me at auto.

This was the only way I was able to boot ram at 3200 (well in this case above). I am at 3456 stable. (144 bclk)


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Yes and yes. My only option is hdmi. No monitors in the house...
> 
> I've tried 3 hdmi cables. It goes 3e 14 15 c0 0d...
> 
> Ill pickup another GPU at work tomorrow to test


you switched CPU cooler as well... which one are you using now?

EDIT: I see this was already asked







quick just fyi regardless: it may be the infamous backplate or rubber grommet issue.


----------



## widonwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Same RAM here and same result, except for the odd cold morning f9 (which i haven't had in 3 days since its been 20°C in my room past 3 days) its been working flawlessly.


I have almost the same RAM but the LED version, 4x8 Gb and can't past 2666Mhz with bios 1107. I think the problem is 4 slots, right?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widonwaker*
> 
> I have almost the same RAM but the LED version, 4x8 Gb and can't past 2666Mhz with bios 1107. I think the problem is 4 slots, right?


Yea that would be it, then it's not the same ram. 2x8 is doing much better then 4x8 but some people using bclk are having 4x8 function at and above 3200mhz if i remember correctly. Try using a docp that raises bclk and use multiplier/p-states and it will raise your ram speeds just need to make sure its stable.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widonwaker*
> 
> I have almost the same RAM but the LED version, 4x8 Gb and can't past 2666Mhz with bios 1107. I think the problem is 4 slots, right?


hmmm its not that you CANT pass 2666, its that you cant with the default timings unless you use 2666 and ramp up your bclk to reach 3200mhz ram.

you can use 2933 + a little bclk (109.2) or 3200 to get 3200 but you have to relax the timings to do so.

You can also take out 2 sticks (A1 and B1 slot) if you want and it should work normally.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> hmmm its not that you CANT pass 2666, its that you cant with the default timings unless you use 2666 and ramp up your bclk to reach 3200mhz ram.
> 
> you can use 2933 + a little bclk (109.2) or 3200 to get 3200 but you have to relax the timings to do so.
> 
> You can also take out 2 sticks (A1 and B1 slot) if you want and it should work normally.



I use default timings.

*This was the only way I was able to boot ram at 3200 (well in this case above). I am at 3456 stable. (144 bclk)*
1-open overclocking presets on extreme tweakers tab.
2-try all profiles. (the one that worked for me was "Load 141 BCLK profile)
3-Leave the bclk at 141, adjust cpu clock ratio to a speed you know you it's stable. (exe 141x27=3807 mhz)
4-input your cpu voltage for that clock ratio.
5-SOC to 1.1 or 1.15 (i use 1.15)
6-RAM voltage 1.35v usually
7-input default ram timing.

try to boot without f9 error smile.gif

if you need you can change dramboot to 1.35v or 1.4v also but it works for me at auto.


----------



## Azortharion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Why Asus? His problem doesn't sound like the corrupted SPD issue. I think the sticks are just faulty..


The sticks work perfectly fine separately, though. They both give 8 gigs of RAM with just one of them in. But together, they still only give 8.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Running higher SOC definitely can bring stability on higher OC. Im running it high since day one. Most people where afraid in begin (bricking mobo issue in first bios versions). Actually I never lowered it and never had any Ram issues. And now on the newest bios I'm running it on Auto and the value is moving between 1.15-1.17v.


Interesting, perhaps I'll try Auto or just set it to 1.2v. In my case the part that made it odd was that my system was stable with lower SoC voltage but performed poorly. Not really used to voltage fixing performance when the system was running stable, pretty interesting. But then again, I haven't done this much OCing in a long time. Only ever messed with CPU multiplier/voltage on my 4790k.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> 
> I use default timings.
> 
> *This was the only way I was able to boot ram at 3200 (well in this case above). I am at 3456 stable. (144 bclk)*
> 1-open overclocking presets on extreme tweakers tab.
> 2-try all profiles. (the one that worked for me was "Load 141 BCLK profile)
> 3-Leave the bclk at 141, adjust cpu clock ratio to a speed you know you it's stable. (exe 141x27=3807 mhz)
> 4-input your cpu voltage for that clock ratio.
> 5-SOC to 1.1 or 1.15 (i use 1.15)
> 6-RAM voltage 1.35v usually
> 7-input default ram timing.
> 
> try to boot without f9 error smile.gif
> 
> if you need you can change dramboot to 1.35v or 1.4v also but it works for me at auto.


I meant with 4 sticks of ram


----------



## neoark

Anyone know where command rate is in new bios? I can't seem to find it to change it to 1T. My corsair 3200 only runs as 2666 because it detects that frequency as command time of 1T.


----------



## Kayomani

I have 100 x38 set on my 1700 but bus speed typically is 96-98 according to to cpuz/hwinfo. Looking at other peoples screenshots it looks like that isn't normal behavior and I have tried turning off the spread sectrum option and setting adaptive things such the vrms to static freqencies but nothings helped. Anyone got any idea? The ai suite app seems to have the right frequency but then again I don't think its actually updating.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I meant with 4 sticks of ram


can you boot two? you only have problems booting 4?


----------



## widonwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> can you boot two? you only have problems booting 4?


it was me having problem booting with 4.


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoark*
> 
> Anyone know where command rate is in new bios? I can't seem to find it to change it to 1T. My corsair 3200 only runs as 2666 because it detects that frequency as command time of 1T.


At this time the only way to use 2T is to use Flashback to bios 083 via USB.

There is no way to switch between 1t and 2T in current bios rev.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azortharion*
> 
> The sticks work perfectly fine separately, though. They both give 8 gigs of RAM with just one of them in. But together, they still only give 8.


You have them in slots A2 and B2, correct? As numbered from the CPU, A1, A2, B1, B2.


----------



## rossctr

I can probably already guess the answer but is it possible to display the Q-Codes on a seperate display? My top rad covers it and its a pain in the ass to pretty much get my head inside the case everytime I want to see it.


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossctr*
> 
> I can probably already guess the answer but is it possible to display the Q-Codes on a seperate display? My top rad covers it and its a pain in the ass to pretty much get my head inside the case everytime I want to see it.


Maybe this if its' compatable.

https://www.asus.com/Motherboard-Accessory/OC_Panel/


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kayomani*
> 
> I have 100 x38 set on my 1700 but bus speed typically is 96-98 according to to cpuz/hwinfo. Looking at other peoples screenshots it looks like that isn't normal behavior and I have tried turning off the spread sectrum option and setting adaptive things such the vrms to static freqencies but nothings helped. Anyone got any idea? The ai suite app seems to have the right frequency but then again I don't think its actually updating.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

These type of frequency fluctuations are due to software reporting errors and can be ignored. Also as an FYI the adjustments you have listed have no bearing on the BCLK frequency.


----------



## rossctr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4rcherz*
> 
> Maybe this if its' compatable.
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboard-Accessory/OC_Panel/


Hmm, I guess it should be. The manual says the ROG_EXT header supports OC Panel I/II. Only 1 way to find out I guess.

Unless anyone else here has tried?


----------



## Azortharion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Why Asus? His problem doesn't sound like the corrupted SPD issue. I think the sticks are just faulty..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> You have them in slots A2 and B2, correct? As numbered from the CPU, A1, A2, B1, B2.


Yes, A2 and B2 at the moment, though it's the same issue on A1 and B1, and even A2 and B1 and all other conceivable combinations.


----------



## lobust

Just updated to 1107 from 1001, and I can't post with higher than 2400Mhz memory speed. Was running 2666 (2733 with bclk with 14:14:14:35 timings) on 1001 no problems. Also CPU-Z and AIDA64 are both reporting 2T which shouldn't be possible on this bios?? 1T was working fine on 1001.

Running 2x8Gb Corsair Dominator CMDGX4M2B3000C15 - been contemplating replacing these with more suitable modules, but...

Should I roll back?


----------



## widonwaker

I just made another try and I was able to boot with 4x8 ram sticks Hynix @3000Mhz.
I achieved this result raising the SOC to 1.15v, BCLK to 109 and core multiplier to 34.75 , mantaining the Core voltage at 1.35v. But it's very unstable and i can't even run Cinebench without insta-crash.
I tried with different timings (15-17-17-34 and 15-15-15-36) but i have no post.
Actually i turned back to my previous stable settings: i have BCLK 100 , Core Multiplier 37.75 , Core voltage 1.35v, SOC 1.1v, Ram 2666Mhz at their OC timings (16-18-18-36).
Actually i can't push more (on both CPU and RAM) without having stability issues.
I'm on 1700X , using Bios 1107.

I give up, waiting for new Bios update.


----------



## skullbringer

Just got 3733 MHz ram running at 16-36, 1.6V with 1107 bios.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







however, anything past that like 3750 will not boot, it will go through the post sequence and just before going to memory training with 55, 26 etc., it goes f9 and resets.
I tried:
- lowering timings to 18-38
- raising vsoc from 1.1V to 1.2V
- raising 1.8VPLL from auto (2.1V) to 2.25V
- raising vmem from 1.6V to 1.75V
- setting vmem boot from auto up to 1.8V
- setting procodt from auto up to 60 ohms and down to 43 ohms and everything in between
- getting to 3750 with 3200 and 2933 multi's and according refclocks

Any ideas on what else I could try tweaking to push beyond 3733?


----------



## Tovbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azortharion*
> 
> The sticks work perfectly fine separately, though. They both give 8 gigs of RAM with just one of them in. But together, they still only give 8.


Hi everyone. It seems I have similar problem. I have motherboard for 3 days now, but today noticed that I have only 8 gigs RAM out of 16 installed. Initilally sticks were installe in slots A2 and B2 and worked well. Now, when checked, I identified that both sticks work well only installed in slots B1 and B2. And non of them works if installed in slots A1 and A2. With 1 stick in any A slot it showed 0d error.
Could this be software problem or I have hardware problem with one memory channel?


----------



## macxell

Deleted!!


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tovbot*
> 
> Hi everyone. It seems I have similar problem. I have motherboard for 3 days now, but today noticed that I have only 8 gigs RAM out of 16 installed. Initilally sticks were installe in slots A2 and B2 and worked well. Now, when checked, I identified that both sticks work well only installed in slots B1 and B2. And non of them works if installed in slots A1 and A2. With 1 stick in any A slot it showed 0d error.
> Could this be software problem or I have hardware problem with one memory channel?


try reflashing the BIOS....it may be a defective board if you never had any memory working in A1 or A2.


----------



## Tovbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> try reflashing the BIOS....it may be a defective board if you never had any memory working in A1 or A2.


It was working well initially. Tried bios reflash to the same 1107. Nothing changed. Tried flash older bios - it said no proper file. If booting with sticks in A2 and B2 - it sees both sticks in spd section in bios, windows also sees 16 gigs with only 8 available. But bios monitor shows only 8. And now overclock attempt is working. whatever I do - the same 2400 mhz.
I think the 0d code when booting with one or two sticks in A slots should be the key to understand the source of problem... it should not be dram issue, cause in B slots they are working.


----------



## 4rcherz

I'm using the Zenstates application which is great, but when I adjust the BLK off 100 it doesn't downclock anymore. Is there a way to up the BLK and keep the PSTATES downclocking?


----------



## pig666eon

right so i pulled out some gear to test temps

ai suit does a good job of getting the temps right, with +/- .5 deg difference on what i was getting to what it was displaying on the software. so im just going to focus on my cooling setup just atm

ambient temp is about 22deg under stress the temps shown on the software was 65 deg for cpu at peak average. my cpu block is reading 30 deg, water out is 32 and return is 27.

so if the cpu is really 65 and my water temp is 32 why is there no equalization? surely we would be meeting half way with equalization hitting around 45? to me it seems like the heat transfer is not efficient, somewhere in the chain there is very bad heat transfer going on resulting in this contrast between figures. maybe im just not thinking straight or blinded by my own logic but if my hands are warm and i hold onto something cold the temperature would equalize between the two temps over time, both materials in contact would eventually be the same temp. the cpu is continuously creating heat but my coolers is also taking it away, i just cant get it past my head that two pieces of metal in contact have two very different temps....

ive measured the cpu socket and its its exactly what the software is reading 45 deg so there is defo more heat in the cpu

anyone have any input? i have inc readings max on stress and min on idle, ive also increased voltages to increase heat output for testing


----------



## laterbreh

Well, Everything seems to have worked out for my 1700x according to S1L3N7D3A7H and everyone elses setting recommendations. My processor is now downclocking itself based on usage, and my CPU seems to be very stable!

I'm just curious now I rarely see the v-core drop, it seems that 1 or 2 cores are always at P0, while the rest will downclock and it maintains a high Vcore. Here is a screenshot of HWINFO sitting at my desktop for 5 minutes idle. Any suggestions? Note im on the newest bios with 2928 on the ram.

PS: Does HPET need to be on or off?


----------



## The Stilt

HPET must be enabled if you want to change PState0 frequency. TSC ticks at PState0 rate and changing it's frequency will cause the TSC counter to reset. If the counter is unexpectedly resetted it will corrupt the Windows DWM.


----------



## eddiechi

some of us having issues with memory and different timings might want to check out Chew* you tube - might help some during trial and error until May updates roll out...... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAiW3IO-cIQ

.....sure it has been previously mentioned but haven't had chance to catch up on thread in last couple weeks.......


----------



## huyee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laterbreh*
> 
> Well, Everything seems to have worked out for my 1700x according to S1L3N7D3A7H and everyone elses setting recommendations. My processor is now downclocking itself based on usage, and my CPU seems to be very stable!
> 
> I'm just curious now I rarely see the v-core drop, it seems that 1 or 2 cores are always at P0, while the rest will downclock and it maintains a high Vcore. Here is a screenshot of HWINFO sitting at my desktop for 5 minutes idle. Any suggestions? Note im on the newest bios with 2928 on the ram.
> 
> PS: Does HPET need to be on or off?


vcore doesn't downclock for me unless I use Balanced. Ryzen balanced works the same as HP for me.


----------



## laterbreh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huyee*
> 
> vcore doesn't downclock for me unless I use Balanced. Ryzen balanced works the same as HP for me.


You are a god. I didn't even think to try that. It works now!


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> use the 141 bclk in the bios. you need to load it. it's the one on the top in extreme tweakers. it says 141 bclk.
> Try to use the overclocking presets at the top of extreme tweaker tab.
> You have 4 options. Try the one that says load 141 bclk profile. Just load it input your ram voltage (1.35v?) And your ram timings. Lower your cpu core ratio, soc to 1.1 or 1.15 And try to boot. If you get the f9 error try different bclk.
> Start with only two sticks than move to all 4.
> 
> 1-open overclocking presets on extreme tweakers tab.
> 2-try all profiles. (the one that worked for me was "Load 141 BCLK profile)
> 3-Leave the bclk at 141, adjust cpu clock ratio to a speed you know you it's stable. (exe 141x27=3807 mhz)
> 4-input your cpu voltage for that clock ratio.
> 5-SOC to 1.1 or 1.15 (i use 1.15)
> 6-RAM voltage 1.35v usually
> 7-input default ram timing.
> 
> try to boot without f9 error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you need you can change dramboot to 1.35v also but it works for me at auto.
> 
> This was the only way I was able to boot ram at 3200 (well in this case above). I am at 3456 stable. (144 bclk)


Thanks for sharing.

But my Ram is incapable of running 1T.(at least I think







)


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> But my Ram is incapable of running 1T.(at least I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


The command rate makes essentially no difference on Ryzen, no matter what the DRAM configuration is.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The command rate makes essentially no difference on Ryzen, no matter what the DRAM configuration is.


Are you saying my instability might not be command rate related?

2666 @CL15 was running fine with 2T bios, same settings with 1T isn't. Also, although I had put CL 15, CPUZ reported as CL16, not sure why.
Now running stable with 2400 2T CL15.

what do you make of it, if anything?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pig666eon*
> 
> right so i pulled out some gear to test temps
> 
> ai suit does a good job of getting the temps right, with +/- .5 deg difference on what i was getting to what it was displaying on the software. so im just going to focus on my cooling setup just atm
> 
> ambient temp is about 22deg under stress the temps shown on the software was 65 deg for cpu at peak average. my cpu block is reading 30 deg, water out is 32 and return is 27.
> 
> so if the cpu is really 65 and my water temp is 32 why is there no equalization? surely we would be meeting half way with equalization hitting around 45? to me it seems like the heat transfer is not efficient, somewhere in the chain there is very bad heat transfer going on resulting in this contrast between figures. maybe im just not thinking straight or blinded by my own logic but if my hands are warm and i hold onto something cold the temperature would equalize between the two temps over time, both materials in contact would eventually be the same temp. the cpu is continuously creating heat but my coolers is also taking it away, i just cant get it past my head that two pieces of metal in contact have two very different temps....
> 
> ive measured the cpu socket and its its exactly what the software is reading 45 deg so there is defo more heat in the cpu
> 
> anyone have any input? i have inc readings max on stress and min on idle, ive also increased voltages to increase heat output for testing


I don't think I can do justice to a real lecture on heat flow, but here are a few tidbits. It seems from your values that the water is 27 until reaching the CPU and 32 as it leaves. The five degrees of change is due to the heat pulled from the CPU. There is no reason for this to be an average of anything in particular. If you knew your coolant flow rate you could calculate the heat flow into the water.

Think of heat as charge, heat flow as current, and the current flowing from higher potential (temperature) to lower potential (temperature) through some resistance. The rate that it flows is determined by the difference in temperatures _and the thermal resistance between the high and low temperatures_. The coolant (presumably mostly water) has high thermal capacity, so the heat flow from 65 to 27 allowed by the thermal resistance doesn't raise the water temperature much. You are limited by the thermal resistances in the path. And I suspect (as I vaguely recall pointing out before) the highest resistance in the path is the path through the thermal grease. The other thermal resistances are silicon to indium solder, indium to case lid, through the cooling block material, and cooling block to water interface (possibly the second highest thermal resistance). If there were no thermal resistance between the temperature sensor in the CPU and the water then both would both be the same temperature, probably only slightly higher than 32.

kas


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The command rate makes essentially no difference on Ryzen, no matter what the DRAM configuration is.


Let's have control over sub timings first before coming to that conclusion


----------



## Tovbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> try reflashing the BIOS....it may be a defective board if you never had any memory working in A1 or A2.


Slightly released CPU cooler screws and everything works well... spent half a day dancing with bios)


----------



## FloppyDrive

Is it bad to use a low ProODT? I find that my memory retraining on cold boots and restarts completely disappears at 43.6 or lower. I'm trying even lower to see if all issues disappear.


----------



## dadovan

Hello, all. I'm having an issue that I hope someone here might be able to help with: my machine has recently stopped letting me turn it off.

In Windows, when the system goes to sleep, it immediately wakes back up. If I explicitly ask the system to shutdown (shutdown /s /f /t 0), it does then immediately boots back up. I've also tried a live boot Ubuntu USB and shutdown from there also immediately boots back up. I started experiencing this on 1102 but have since upgraded to 1107. In Windows, powercfg /lastwake always shows power button. I've disabled all wake-on-lan activity. In fact, I went so far as to unplug the power switch connector to the C6H. Then as the system goes to sleep, I unplugged the network cable and all USB devices, yet the machine still immediately wakes back up saying the wake source was the power button. In BIOS, I've disabled all settings under Advanced - APM.

My setup is pretty simple: I have an 1800X (cooled by Corsair H115i) w/1TB 906 PRO, 2xF4-3400C16D-32GTZ, and STRIX GTX970 driven by a Seasonic 750w Prime Titanium. I've had more work time than play time recently so I'm only running CPU @ stock but bump memory up to 2933. When I upgraded to 1107, I cleared CMOS and verified the problem remained even with pure stock settings. (I've since bumped the RAM back up to 2933 and disabled my arch-nemisis: booting w/NUMLOCK ON!).

Given this occurs in both Windows and Ubuntu, I suspect some setting I've missed on the C6H rather than something I've done to goof up Windows 10 CU.

Any suggestions other than my computer is now sentient and likely plotting to harm me for trying to turn it off so many times?

Thanks.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Is it bad to use a low ProODT? I find that my memory retraining on cold boots and restarts completely disappears at 43.6 or lower. I'm trying even lower to see if all issues disappear.


Any value is fine, it's just a resistance value.

Only side effect will be potential instability, no physical harm can done.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I am running with no antivirus at the moment Avast has been promoted to the recycle bin for behaving more like a virus than any virus.
> But yes Avast was being overly intrusive the first times I tried installing. "the zenstate file" you mention should be replaced with a new install, surely.
> Are you saying the antivirus has deleted some part of windows or just "the Zenstate" file. I have reinstalled many times, its just f%&^ed and I am getting a bit narky with the whole deal.
> 
> CeltPC I have tried your suggestion too but no joy.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> A tip for ZenStates users if it starts requesting User Account Control permissions, or tells you that the service did not start due to an error. Use the uninstall batch file in the ZenStates folder. Try running Zenstates again. It will probably run, but only after the User Account Control pops up.
> 
> Next, right click on the ZenStates.exe file and choose "Troubleshoot Compatibility". Select the "Try recommended settings" option.
> 
> That fixed the permissions issue for me.
Click to expand...

I thought about it after some sleep (amazing how that can help). *One thing I had not mentioned was that after running the uninstall batch file, I then used CCleaner to do a registry clean.* It did pick up some ZenStates items. It was after that I ran AsusZenStates.exe again. So in order the steps are:

1. Use the uninstall batch file in the ZenStates folder.

2. Clean Registry.

3.. Run AsusZenStates.exe.

4. Right click on the AsusZenStates.exe file and choose "Troubleshoot Compatibility". Select the "Try recommended settings" option.

Might not work for you but worth a shot. ZenStates is ticking away for me as intended now.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dadovan*
> 
> In Windows, when the system goes to sleep, it immediately wakes back up. If I explicitly ask the system to shutdown (shutdown /s /f /t 0), it does then immediately boots back up.


Using the latest chipset driver 17.10 and the Ryzen balanced power plan?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> HPET must be enabled if you want to change PState0 frequency. TSC ticks at PState0 rate and changing it's frequency will cause the TSC counter to reset. If the counter is unexpectedly resetted it will corrupt the Windows DWM.


Could you clarify? I am doing a P-states overclock and use Zenstates. I do not have HPET enabled. I see my frequencies downclocking in HWiNFO64.

Did you mean that P-states "works" without HPET enabled, but will corrupt Windows DWM? Or am I still misunderstanding?


----------



## dadovan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Using the latest chipset driver 17.10 and the Ryzen balanced power plan?


Yes to both.


----------



## Azortharion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tovbot*
> 
> Slightly released CPU cooler screws and everything works well... spent half a day dancing with bios)


Wait, what, how would this work? Is it a CPU seating issue, you think? I have the Wraith CPU cooler but the same issue. No screws to speak of obviously, just the good ole clamp.


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> HPET must be enabled if you want to change PState0 frequency. TSC ticks at PState0 rate and changing it's frequency will cause the TSC counter to reset. If the counter is unexpectedly resetted it will corrupt the Windows DWM.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Could you clarify? I am doing a P-states overclock and use Zenstates. I do not have HPET enabled. I see my frequencies downclocking in HWiNFO64.
> 
> Did you mean that P-states "works" without HPET enabled, but will corrupt Windows DWM? Or am I still misunderstanding?


Yes and no. In the current/newest version of ZenStates the TSC is locked prior to changing the pstate so it doesn't have issues with HPET disabled.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I thought about it after some sleep (amazing how that can help). *One thing I had not mentioned was that after running the uninstall batch file, I then used CCleaner to do a registry clean.* It did pick up some ZenStates items. It was after that I ran AsusZenStates.exe again. So in order the steps are:
> 
> 1. Use the uninstall batch file in the ZenStates folder.
> 
> 2. Clean Registry.
> 
> 3.. Run AsusZenStates.exe.
> 
> 4. Right click on the AsusZenStates.exe file and choose "Troubleshoot Compatibility". Select the "Try recommended settings" option.
> 
> Might not work for you but worth a shot. ZenStates is ticking away for me as intended now.


Thanks for the thought, but Ive done that too and even searched manually for anything in the registry. I'll give it another go I suppose. It just seems that something "deep" has been bent out of shape and I suspect the only remaining answer is to do a reinstall of windows. I know that's a hammer to crack a nut but without knowing what is wrong with it, and being unable to perform a more finessed fix its the only option left.

But am in the middle of moving house which is not helping my fettle either, hah!

Its a real shame, I wants teh P-states. lol.


----------



## Azortharion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azortharion*
> 
> Wait, what, how would this work? Is it a CPU seating issue, you think? I have the Wraith CPU cooler but the same issue. No screws to speak of obviously, just the good ole clamp.


I tried reinstalling the CPU but no dice, glad it worked for you though.


----------



## DDMM1517

My motherboard's LEDS-RGB has stopped working for a few days and I have tried all the way!
Need RMA?


----------



## JoN7Shepard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Have you checked your CPU clockspeeds when you saw the 1.5v ? Probably you where running in recovery mode but never saw it. Happend a few times here.


Could have sworn things were still running at 4.1, but I guess it's possible. I didn't do a lot of testing once I saw that number.









Maybe you can help clarify the current state of things, I'm confused on @elmor's updated post on the front page:
Quote:


> P-state settings under AMD CBS
> 
> There are currently several bugs in AMD CBS related to P-state overclocking. An additional problem is that the settings are reset whenever DRAM training has failed (see above). Beware of this issue and expect your CPU Core Voltage to be default P0 VID + CPU Core Voltage offset + SMU increase from XFR when this happens. To be safe we recommend using Manual mode for CPU Core Voltage when overclocking. If you still want overclock with P-stated enabled, our current recommendation is to leave CPU Core Voltage offset at Auto or +0.00625, set P0/P1/P2 to Custom but keep the default values under AMD CBSS, and relay on our OS software ASUS ZenStates listed below for P-state control.


I originally interpreted that as don't use PStates from BIOS at all anymore, and only overclock using fixed speed and voltage. Meaning, even if not using PStates, do NOT use offset voltage mode? Is that correct?

Unless it means that you can use BIOS PStates, but just use manual fixed voltage?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Heimdallr

nevermind, i'm a fool.


----------



## madweazl

@Chew*, I've been messing around with 1107 the last couple days and checked out Pi; this is the first run I've made and it started out pretty well but took a digger on the last two or three tests. I'll run some more to see if this was an anomaly or if it improves and play with settings as well (I was drinking the night I ran the other tests and don't remember exactly where I was for the tests but it was probably close). I've know you've been playing around with some other hardware lately but have you checked out 1107 yet?

Edit: Also, this isn't apples to apples comparison to the last test as I've moved to W10 Enterprise; I'm running the same updates (1607) but it's a fresh install and may skew the results slightly (I haven't run Pi enough to know how much it's affected by clean installs).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://flic.kr/p/TgJEFQ


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> Yes and no. In the current/newest version of ZenStates the TSC is locked prior to changing the pstate so it doesn't have issues with HPET disabled.


Thanks +1


----------



## superchad

@elmor I just wanted to give you a thanks for the lastest stable BIOS 1107, it both improved performance at my original settings and made the POST time not as long, not only that but now i can actually boot into BIOS with 2933 and 3200 DDR4 with my 2x16GB SK Hynix Dual Rank sticks thanks to ProcODT being set to 80, It boots into Windows with 2933 and runs fine, but 3200 will crash shortly after, not surprised as the RAM is rated at 3000 anyways, but loving the new BIOS

a few questions? what can i do to improve performance? I want to try to push for 3200, and or tighten timings, would higher or lower ProcODT work better?

ProcODT = 80
2933 Ratio
100 BCLK
18-19-19-19-38 timings
Vboot 1.395
DRAM voltage 1.375
VSOC 1.1v

any way i could get a CAS of 16?

3200 Attempt
ProcODT = 80
3200 Ratio
100 BCLK
18-20-20-20-41 timings
Vboot 1.395
DRAM voltage 1.395
VSOC 1.15v

I know i tried some other timings with 3200 but can't recall what they where, I am going to play around with it some more to see if i can get a stable 3200, hoping that the next AGESA Update can help.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widonwaker*
> 
> I just made another try and I was able to boot with 4x8 ram sticks Hynix @3000Mhz.
> I achieved this result raising the SOC to 1.15v, BCLK to 109 and core multiplier to 34.75 , mantaining the Core voltage at 1.35v. But it's very unstable and i can't even run Cinebench without insta-crash.
> I tried with different timings (15-17-17-34 and 15-15-15-36) but i have no post.
> Actually i turned back to my previous stable settings: i have BCLK 100 , Core Multiplier 37.75 , Core voltage 1.35v, SOC 1.1v, Ram 2666Mhz at their OC timings (16-18-18-36).
> Actually i can't push more (on both CPU and RAM) without having stability issues.
> I'm on 1700X , using Bios 1107.
> 
> I give up, waiting for new Bios update.


Try with Cas 18 or 20.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> @elmor I just wanted to give you a thanks for the lastest stable BIOS 1107, it both improved performance at my original settings and made the POST time not as long, not only that but now i can actually boot into BIOS with 2933 and 3200 DDR4 with my 2x16GB SK Hynix Dual Rank sticks thanks to ProcODT being set to 80, It boots into Windows with 2933 and runs fine, but 3200 will crash shortly after, not surprised as the RAM is rated at 3000 anyways, but loving the new BIOS
> 
> a few questions? what can i do to improve performance? I want to try to push for 3200, and or tighten timings, would higher or lower ProcODT work better?
> 
> ProcODT = 80
> 2933 Ratio
> 100 BCLK
> 18-19-19-19-38 timings
> Vboot 1.395
> DRAM voltage 1.375
> VSOC 1.1v
> 
> any way i could get a CAS of 16?
> 
> 3200 Attempt
> ProcODT = 80
> 3200 Ratio
> 100 BCLK
> 18-20-20-20-41 timings
> Vboot 1.395
> DRAM voltage 1.395
> VSOC 1.15v
> 
> I know i tried some other timings with 3200 but can't recall what they where, I am going to play around with it some more to see if i can get a stable 3200, hoping that the next AGESA Update can help.


Set DRAM to 1.5v and see what you can do.


----------



## Timur Born

On 1107 I have yet to succeed to get 3300-CL14 stable. I may go back to 0003 for that.


----------



## superchad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Set DRAM to 1.5v and see what you can do.


is 1.5v DRAM even safe? do you really think that will help? do you think i could get CAS 16?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Set DRAM to 1.5v and see what you can do.


Yes, it is safe and yes, I believe it can help.

Edit: Also try DRAM Vboot @1.45-1.5 and SOC @1.150.


----------



## superchad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Yes, it is safe and yes, I believe it can help.


what about ProcODT? do you think 80 is fine or should i change it?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> what about ProcODT? do you think 80 is fine or should i change it?


If you've had the best results with that setting, leave it.


----------



## Mitzrael777

Bios 1107 for me is not that good, first of all when i installed it my Motherboard LED stopped working, whatever i do in the bios it will not make them work again, so i went into Aura and click on the default button and ho everything lite up again, so after that i uninstalled Aura and all the LED work at their default settings.

Overclocking RAM is a no no for me, i can get 3200Mhz out of my G.SKILL RGB 4266 CL19 ram, set at 3200mhz CL14 at 1.35 volts set in the BIOS, but every time i change settings and it boot, then F9 code, computer turn off, then turn back on, it revert back to 2133, so i need to reboot, sometimes it will boot to 3200Mhz or it will not, when it happens i go into BIOS save absolutely nothing, and then it will boot to 3200 Mhz.
Most Cold boot, boot at 2133, need to reboot or go into BIOS, save nothing, and it will boot at 3200Mhz, if i am lucky, just a reboot will take 3200Mhz.
If i try to go even higher with a BCLK overclock, it will never work, because once the timing is changed, i get F9 code, PC turn off, then turn on, twice, then it revert to 2133, even if i reboot, or go into BIOS save nothing, it will boot, but stay at 2133Mhz, even if in the BIOS it is set a 3600 Mhz CL16 or 19 or 22 name it, like if the the BIOS does not take it at all, it stays at 2133.

Even the Asus Tweak it 2 does not save the GTX1080 overclock settings, if the computer boot normally with the ram set to 3200Mhz, asus tweak it MAY have keep it's settings, i guess it is a software issue.

If everything for the CPU is set at Auto(no overclock), a lot's of time IT spikes to 1.526 volts even if the computer is doing nothing.

RYZEN 7 1800X
G.SKILL TRIDENT Z RGB 4266 CL19 2X8 GB
SLI OF STRIX GTX1080 OVERCLOCK
CORSAIR AX1200 POWER SUPPLY
SAMSUNG 960 EVO 500GB NVMe
4 TIMES SSD 256 GB FROM MICRON
NEPTON 280L AIO WATERCOOLER


----------



## MrGreaseMonkkey

I have a question, Is overclocking limited on the C6H bios? I have a TomaHawk B350 that can do 3.9Ghz @ 1.34v 11hrs stable, but C6H fails at 1.35 and even 1.375v 4 mins in, it needs at least 1.4v for 3.9Ghz. I'm annoyed by this because one board is $110 and the other is $250, Also my Logitech G510s does not work in bios, incorrect temp readings, voltage readings,LLC is messy.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitzrael777*
> 
> Bios 1107 for me is not that good, first of all when i installed it my Motherboard LED stopped working, whatever i do in the bios it will not make them work again, so i went into Aura and click on the default button and ho everything lite up again, so after that i uninstalled Aura and all the LED work at their default settings.
> 
> Overclocking RAM is a no no for me, i can get 3200Mhz out of my G.SKILL RGB 4266 CL19 ram, set at 3200mhz CL14 at 1.35 volts set in the BIOS, but every time i change settings and it boot, then F9 code, computer turn off, then turn back on, it revert back to 2133, so i need to reboot, sometimes it will boot to 3200Mhz or it will not, when it happens i go into BIOS save absolutely nothing, and then it will boot to 3200 Mhz.
> Most Cold boot, boot at 2133, need to reboot or go into BIOS, save nothing, and it will boot at 3200Mhz, if i am lucky, just a reboot will take 3200Mhz.
> If i try to go even higher with a BCLK overclock, it will never work, because once the timing is changed, i get F9 code, PC turn off, then turn on, twice, then it revert to 2133, even if i reboot, or go into BIOS save nothing, it will boot, but stay at 2133Mhz, even if in the BIOS it is set a 3600 Mhz CL16 or 19 or 22 name it, like if the the BIOS does not take it at all, it stays at 2133.
> 
> Even the Asus Tweak it 2 does not save the GTX1080 overclock settings, if the computer boot normally with the ram set to 3200Mhz, asus tweak it MAY have keep it's settings, i guess it is a software issue.
> 
> If everything for the CPU is set at Auto(no overclock), a lot's of time IT spikes to 1.526 volts even if the computer is doing nothing.
> 
> RYZEN 7 1800X
> G.SKILL TRIDENT Z RGB 4266 CL19 2X8 GB
> SLI OF STRIX GTX1080 OVERCLOCK
> CORSAIR AX1200 POWER SUPPLY
> SAMSUNG 960 EVO 500GB NVMe
> 4 TIMES SSD 256 GB FROM MICRON
> NEPTON 280L AIO WATERCOOLER


These issues are due to your memory settings not being stable, and when it fails, it resets to a "safe home" setting of 2133 MHz. You need to dial in your settings, you will find lots of examples of what is working for folks here.

Also - keep a very close eye on your SPD's. You used Aura with G.Skill RGB memory, a very risky and not advisable thing to do at this point. That can result in impossible to stabilize memory.


----------



## superchad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> If you've had the best results with that setting, leave it.


I got 3200 to work with 1.45v

Corsair Vengance LPX 3000 CL15
http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-lpx-32gb-2x16gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c15-memory-kit-black-cmk32gx4m2b3000c15

rated at 3000 15-17-17-36
Ram is SK Hynix Dual Rank in Dual Channel config

ProcODT = 80
3200 Ratio
100 BCLK
18-19-19-19-38 timings
Vboot 1.395
DRAM voltage 1.45 (shows 1.460v in BIOS)
VSOC 1.15v

ran Cinebecn R15 a few times


----------



## Mitzrael777

You were right, i have put 16-16-16-36 and it work fine, even on a cold boot, will try other timing.

My SPD is also fine.

Thanks


----------



## geoxile

Is AMD's solution for their custom power plan seriously to just have the CPU reach a minimum performance state of 90%? Seriously?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGreaseMonkkey*
> 
> I have a question, Is overclocking limited on the C6H bios?


Hello

Only for you.


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> Any ideas on what else I could try tweaking to push beyond 3733?


Have you tried a lower vsoc?
when I tried 3333mhz up from 3000, I got more and more unstable the higher I went on vsoc.
for 3000mhz I had 1.15v, so I thought i'd need to go up to 1.2v etc.. but it was not the case.
After getting more and more unstable the higher I went on vsoc, I went instead lower. I ended up at 1.05v completely stable at 3333mhz.


----------



## Alwrath

Well finally got my ram to 3400 mhz 14-14-14-14-34 1.35V. My bclk is at 106.4, I had to up the SOC voltage to 1.22 to get it stable. Should I leave my pci express slot at gen2 because of a bclk overclock? What is the highest SOC voltage that is considered safe?


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitzrael777*
> 
> Bios 1107 for me is not that good, first of all when i installed it my Motherboard LED stopped working, whatever i do in the bios it will not make them work again, so i went into Aura and click on the default button and ho everything lite up again, so after that i uninstalled Aura and all the LED work at their default settings.
> 
> Overclocking RAM is a no no for me, i can get 3200Mhz out of my G.SKILL RGB 4266 CL19 ram, set at 3200mhz CL14 at 1.35 volts set in the BIOS, but every time i change settings and it boot, then F9 code, computer turn off, then turn back on, it revert back to 2133, so i need to reboot, sometimes it will boot to 3200Mhz or it will not, when it happens i go into BIOS save absolutely nothing, and then it will boot to 3200 Mhz.
> Most Cold boot, boot at 2133, need to reboot or go into BIOS, save nothing, and it will boot at 3200Mhz, if i am lucky, just a reboot will take 3200Mhz.
> If i try to go even higher with a BCLK overclock, it will never work, because once the timing is changed, i get F9 code, PC turn off, then turn on, twice, then it revert to 2133, even if i reboot, or go into BIOS save nothing, it will boot, but stay at 2133Mhz, even if in the BIOS it is set a 3600 Mhz CL16 or 19 or 22 name it, like if the the BIOS does not take it at all, it stays at 2133.
> 
> Even the Asus Tweak it 2 does not save the GTX1080 overclock settings, if the computer boot normally with the ram set to 3200Mhz, asus tweak it MAY have keep it's settings, i guess it is a software issue.
> 
> If everything for the CPU is set at Auto(no overclock), a lot's of time IT spikes to 1.526 volts even if the computer is doing nothing.
> 
> RYZEN 7 1800X
> G.SKILL TRIDENT Z RGB 4266 CL19 2X8 GB
> SLI OF STRIX GTX1080 OVERCLOCK
> CORSAIR AX1200 POWER SUPPLY
> SAMSUNG 960 EVO 500GB NVMe
> 4 TIMES SSD 256 GB FROM MICRON
> NEPTON 280L AIO WATERCOOLER


Same thing happened to me on 1107, try raising your SOC voltage manually till it works, its how I got 3400 mhz stable.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> So I swapped CPU coolers and installed hybrid kits on my 1080tis. I go to turn on my computer and now it's stuck on post code 0d...
> 
> Tried flashing bios, pulling jumper, clearing cmos, 1 card, 1 dimm, different ram. Nothing...
> 
> Should I RMA the board? It's either the board or the CPU that is dead or defective I'd imagine.
> 
> Thoughts?!?


Fixed my issues! Apparently when I reseated the CPU my pins got bent, *3 to be exact!* I bent them back and posted with no issues...


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Fixed my issues! Apparently when I reseated the CPU my pins got bent, *3 to be exact!* I bent them back and posted with no issues...


I did not realize you removed the cpu! I thought you just switched the cooling, lol. Glad you are back.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I did not realize you removed the cpu! I thought you just switched the cooling, lol. Glad you are back.


I didn't mean to remove it, it came flying out when I took the H100i out, the retention arm on this board is a joke. CPU was cemented to the H100i block with Hydronaut.









Glad I'm back too! ...What'd I miss?


----------



## superchad

wasn't there a program that changed what CPU temp is being used by AI Suite III


----------



## BladeofInsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> wasn't there a program that changed what CPU temp is being used by AI Suite III


http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/8100_50#post_26001100

c6h tinkering tools


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Let's have control over sub timings first before coming to that conclusion


----------



## blah238

Hopefully this helps someone, but I was getting Q-Code 46 when trying to boot until I re-seated the RAM, taking care to make sure the left side was all the way in before locking in the right side.


----------



## Almutahir

Hey there guys, i really need your help since i'm out of ideas...

I can't get my 1700 to more than [email protected] with LLC2 and 1.1 SOC voltage. I can't get my ram to more than [email protected] volts, it's G.skill -3200C14D-16GTZ.
I tired loosing the timings and upping the voltage to 1.5v for both the Dram and the boot, i tired ProcODT to 60+ Ohm, and it didn't make any difference, i'm using 1107 as a bios, i have been trying for like 3 weeks now.

Thanks.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> I didn't mean to remove it, it came flying out when I took the H100i out, the retention arm on this board is a joke. CPU was cemented to the H100i block with Hydronaut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I'm back too! ...What'd I miss?


It is not a retention arm. It just puts the contacts on the pins.

Never attempt to remove a cold cooler from the cpu, run your pc, get it good and hot (turn down pumps and fans if you need to), shut down the PC, and quickly remove the cooler, Don't pull straight out, use a slight twist and slide.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Almutahir*
> 
> Hey there guys, i really need your help since i'm out of ideas...
> 
> I can't get my 1700 to more than [email protected] with LLC2 and 1.1 SOC voltage. I can't get my ram to more than [email protected] volts, it's G.skill -3200C14D-16GTZ.
> I tired loosing the timings and upping the voltage to 1.5v for both the Dram and the boot, i tired ProcODT to 60+ Ohm, and it didn't make any difference, i'm using 1107 as a bios, i have been trying for like 3 weeks now.
> 
> Thanks.


Try increasing the BCLK by 1 - 4MHz.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Fixed my issues! Apparently when I reseated the CPU my pins got bent, *3 to be exact!* I bent them back and posted with no issues...


Glad you got it fixed!









but bent pins man!??


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Glad you got it fixed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but bent pins man!??


I'm as shocked/confused as everyone else. I've never bent a pin on anything


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Hey guys,

New to the forum here, proud owner of a Ryzen 1600 and CH6 board. A couple issues that I'm sure a deep thread search would help with, and I remember seeing references to them lurking, but they didn't apply to me (at the time). It looks like the SPD info on my G.Skll RGB RAM is corrupting (at least on the second stick) from using Aura. I've downloaded the program to re-write SPD, but I assume I need to get a "clean" copy of the SPD info from somewhere. I'll also need to purchase the program, can someone point me to which pages the relevant info for that is?

Also, I've got what I think is my most stable OC using multipliers and such, I'd like to transition to trying to set it up in PStates using Asus ZenStates, but it errors when I try to install it (it can't install the service), I remember seeing reference to that as well, just not sure where. That, and I need some relevent info about setting proper PStates (more the P0 and P1, I know what my P2 will be obviously).

Thanks for any help you can provide.

Edit: To answer my own earlier question, the tutorial info for Typhoon Burner is around 1306. Just debating if it's even worth calling G.Skill about this and returning my modules? I'd need advance shipped/cross-shipped modules, as I have no spare RAM sticks...I'm sure they'll make me pay shipping too, so it may be easier just to use Typhoon, any thoughts? Still looking for that ZenStates install failure info.

Edit for more Info: Looks like I'm still 7-14 days out from my replace window from Newegg, perhaps dealing with them might be easier than with G.Skill? It's that, or Typhoon Burner. I don't suppose there's any way to control the board's RGB without Aura?


----------



## Tovbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azortharion*
> 
> I tried reinstalling the CPU but no dice, glad it worked for you though.


It worked for me because I reinstalled cooler and tightened to increase contact between COU and cooler, it seems increased pressure impacted PCB. Its not the case with box cooler. Sorry it didn't help you.


----------



## Spartoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> I got 3200 to work with 1.45v
> 
> Corsair Vengance LPX 3000 CL15
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-lpx-32gb-2x16gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c15-memory-kit-black-cmk32gx4m2b3000c15
> 
> rated at 3000 15-17-17-36
> Ram is SK Hynix Dual Rank in Dual Channel config
> 
> ProcODT = 80
> 3200 Ratio
> 100 BCLK
> 18-19-19-19-38 timings
> Vboot 1.395
> DRAM voltage 1.45 (shows 1.460v in BIOS)
> VSOC 1.15v
> 
> ran Cinebecn R15 a few times


We have the same RAM and I was so happy that these settings worked for me on 1107 but then I tried booting after shutting down the PC and then I was trapped in a boot loop. I tried changing the SOC Voltage to 1.2V and DRAM VBoot to 1.45V but I still get loops. Do you get boot loop from a cold boot/shutdown or does your computer just boot fine? If you've changed something to get rid of the boot loops please let me know. Until then, I'll go back to the 2933Mhz settings I was using before.

2 x 16GB CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 (Corsair LPX 3000Mhz RAM)
ProcODT = 80 Ohms
2933 Ratio
100 BCLK
18-18-18-18-38 Timings
DRAM: 1.35V
VBoot: 1.35V
SOC: 1.10V


----------



## geoxile

Does the C6H have some sort of USB slot specific for mice? It seems like my Logitech G502 mouse is stalling sometimes in games and building a Ryzen system is the biggest change I made.


----------



## rossctr

So which Vcore should I believe guys? This is with 1.35 set manually and LLC1 under 100% load in AIDA64.


----------



## StevieP24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartoi*
> 
> We have the same RAM and I was so happy that these settings worked for me on 1107 but then I tried booting after shutting down the PC and then I was trapped in a boot loop. I tried changing the SOC Voltage to 1.2V and DRAM VBoot to 1.45V but I still get loops. Do you get boot loop from a cold boot/shutdown or does your computer just boot fine? If you've changed something to get rid of the boot loops please let me know. Until then, I'll go back to the 2933Mhz settings I was using before.
> 
> 2 x 16GB CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 (Corsair LPX 3000Mhz RAM)
> ProcODT = 80 Ohms
> 2933 Ratio
> 100 BCLK
> 18-18-18-18-38 Timings
> DRAM: 1.35V
> VBoot: 1.35V
> SOC: 1.10V


Not Apples for Apples as i have the 2x8gb Kit have 101BCLK so running 3233mhz no problem cold booting only difference is using AUTO ProcODT 4.04Ghz CPU clock everything else the same.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> New to the forum here, proud owner of a Ryzen 1600 and CH6 board. A couple issues that I'm sure a deep thread search would help with, and I remember seeing references to them lurking, but they didn't apply to me (at the time). It looks like the SPD info on my G.Skll RGB RAM is corrupting (at least on the second stick) from using Aura. I've downloaded the program to re-write SPD, but I assume I need to get a "clean" copy of the SPD info from somewhere. I'll also need to purchase the program, can someone point me to which pages the relevant info for that is?
> 
> Also, I've got what I think is my most stable OC using multipliers and such, I'd like to transition to trying to set it up in PStates using Asus ZenStates, but it errors when I try to install it (it can't install the service), I remember seeing reference to that as well, just not sure where. That, and I need some relevent info about setting proper PStates (more the P0 and P1, I know what my P2 will be obviously).
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Edit: To answer my own earlier question, the tutorial info for Typhoon Burner is around 1306. Just debating if it's even worth calling G.Skill about this and returning my modules? I'd need advance shipped/cross-shipped modules, as I have no spare RAM sticks...I'm sure they'll make me pay shipping too, so it may be easier just to use Typhoon, any thoughts? Still looking for that ZenStates install failure info.


It sounds like you found what you needed, as far as Thaiphoon. Here is what I did with the ZenStates issue:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I thought about it after some sleep (amazing how that can help). *One thing I had not mentioned was that after running the uninstall batch file, I then used CCleaner to do a registry clean.* It did pick up some ZenStates items. It was after that I ran AsusZenStates.exe again. So in order the steps are:
> 
> 1. Use the uninstall batch file in the ZenStates folder.
> 
> 2. Clean Registry.
> 
> 3.. Run AsusZenStates.exe.
> 
> 4. Right click on the AsusZenStates.exe file and choose "Troubleshoot Compatibility". Select the "Try recommended settings" option.
> 
> Might not work for you but worth a shot. ZenStates is ticking away for me as intended now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Edit for more Info: Looks like I'm still 7-14 days out from my replace window from Newegg, perhaps dealing with them might be easier than with G.Skill? It's that, or Typhoon Burner. I don't suppose there's any way to control the board's RGB without Aura?


I think a return or RMA is definitely a better shot through Newegg. I got a return initiated, and ordered new (non-RGB for me this time) memory, to minimize down time. Others here have had excellent results going with Thaiphoon to resolve the corruption.

No, there is no other way to control your motherboard LED's than Aura. That is why I decided to ditch the RGB memory and use Aura for the motherboard, and the two RGB strips I have plugged into the RGB headers, and not have to worry about it.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Going over it quickly, it's def questionable lol. I mean DRAM max voltage of 1.9v? Even Robert Hallock has said max is 1.5v for RAM, id rather take his advice and raja/elmor/stilts then the tomshardware noobs


We've been using 1.9V for benchmarking purposes without problems, but that's definitely not recommended for daily use. Also note that different DRAM ICs have different tolerances.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Ok something a bit different. BIOS 1107. 1800x. f4-3600 c16.
> I turned off fast boot, just to see what it did and got a bit of an odd result.
> When I boot the machine, before the POST screen, the words "Evaluation Copy" are displayed. Perhaps to do with the 90 MHz 0003 BIOS EC hack?
> I thought that was a bit bizarre.
> 
> It seems to make the RAM only run at 2133 unless I go into BIOS and change nothing, then save and restart. So its failing training.
> 
> Also getting black screen boots with the associated "line of garbage" displayed before it goes dark.
> 
> Its all quite interesting, every time I turn it on I seem to get different behaviour!
> I suspect turning off fast boot has not a lot to do with any of this, its just what I did immediately prior to noticing all the weirdness.
> But there is a lot of weirdness with Ryzen, particularly on the RAM front.
> 
> I'll turn fast boot back on and see if it reverts to more sensible behaviour.
> 
> The May update will fix all the weirdnesses and zenstates will spontaneously start to work again..
> lol.
> I live in infinite hope.


Are there any settings I can use to replicate this? When are you getting the message, can you take a screenshot or a picture?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> @elmore
> 
> In future BIOSes, if 0003 conflicts with an expectation of the new BIOS, will this be addressed within the BIOS flash process, or will we need an anti-0003 flash tool to remove 0003?


It will be flashed over in the next BIOS version which updates the EC. If you want to revert send me a PM and I'll send you a version which will reflash it to a normal version for you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Are you asking how to get P-state working with a BCLK overclock?


Start with CMOS defaults, then set P0/P1/P2 to Custom under AMD CBS so that they get their default values. Also set Global C-states to Enabled. Leave CPU Ratio to Auto under Extreme Tweaker. BCLK overclocking should not disable P-states if set like this, at least on 1107 BIOS. Maybe already implemented this way on 0079 etc, but not sure.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> look like elmor will have more job haha.


Not tasked with any of those boards at the moment. Got plenty of other things to do.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I got this junk:
> Unhandled Exception: System.InvalidOperationException: Cannot start service AsusZsSrv on computer '.'. ---> System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception: The system cannot find the file specified
> --- End of inner exception stack trace ---
> at System.ServiceProcess.ServiceController.Start(String[] args)
> at AsusZsSrvMan.Program.Main(String[] args)
> 
> Ha what I did next was run the uninstall batch file in the zip package. Then Zenstates. I still get a dialogue popup, but at least it runs. However, even though I enabled the checkboxes to run at startup on the Zenapp, it does not do so, and will only open manually. GRR.. I think a 15 minute break, lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Hahaaaaaaa! Join the club.
> Ive had this since it was first released. I buggered around with manually installing and uninstalling and it worked sporadically for a while.
> Now it just will never start the service. As far as I know there is no fix. Perhaps clean install Windows,lol.
> I have tried a lot of things, but now it only "successfully" installs from one directory on the root of C:\ all other places fail to even install.
> It used to install from anywhere.
> When the service is installed it will not start.
> Total bummer.
> 
> First Attempt:-
> Error initializing memory interface Unable to find the specified file. (the file is of course unspecified, lol.)
> 
> Next attempt:-
> error starting service.
> 
> Event logs give a bit more detail, but not much. The service starts but immediately fails with "Configuration system failed to initialize" these two events just loop forever until you uninstall the service, which brings you back to "first attempt" above.
> 
> There is also an error in the log "Service cannot be started. The service process could not connect to the service controller"
> 
> There are other related errors if you go looking in the event logs , some involve some kind of kernel.dll in System32.
> Faulting application name: AsusZsSrvMan.exe, version: 0.1.6321.1645, time stamp: 0x58fa395a
> 
> Faulting module name: KERNELBASE.dll, version: 10.0.15063.0, time stamp: 0x461a0ff5
> 
> Faulting application path: C:\ZenStates\AsusZsSrvMan.exe
> 
> Faulting module path: C:\WINDOWS\System32\KERNELBASE.dll
> 
> I think the installer (or lack thereof) needs a bit of work, there is something very confused going on. Lots of people had issues installing the first versions and I wonder if they have broken something.
> 
> Ive been banging my head off this intermittently for weeks now and have had no joy, so good luck! I hope you crack it.
> ZenStates is a fantastic bit of software. If it works.
> 
> Any insights or success please let me know.


Haven't been able to replicate these errors, will keep trying. Difficult with all the different OS configurations. Antivirus software is definitely #1 on the suspicion list. If anyone could test by disabling software by software that would help loads (for example booting in diagnostic mode).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azortharion*
> 
> The sticks work perfectly fine separately, though. They both give 8 gigs of RAM with just one of them in. But together, they still only give 8.


Since the sticks work independently in B-slots, it does sound like the board or IMC is to blame. Try reseating the CPU, if it doesn't help it's most likely RMA time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossctr*
> 
> Hmm, I guess it should be. The manual says the ROG_EXT header supports OC Panel I/II. Only 1 way to find out I guess.
> 
> Unless anyone else here has tried?


Both are supported and works with a firmware update. It might be that POST code readout is disabled on the later BIOSes because it was causing some issues with our fix related to the bricking issue.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> It sounds like you found what you needed, as far as Thaiphoon. Here is what I did with the ZenStates issue:
> 
> I think a return or RMA is definitely a better shot through Newegg. I got a return initiated, and ordered new (non-RGB for me this time) memory, to minimize down time. Others here have had excellent results going with Thaiphoon to resolve the corruption.
> 
> No, there is no other way to control your motherboard LED's than Aura. That is why I decided to ditch the RGB memory and use Aura for the motherboard, and the two RGB strips I have plugged into the RGB headers, and not have to worry about it.


Hi there,

Funny weirdness going on re: my RAM SPDs (using G.Skill Trident Z RGB (F4-3600C16-8GTZR) it was beginning to look corrupted, and when I posted my OC's CPU-z validation I freaked out. (Look at my first RAM stick's SPD versus my second one here): https://valid.x86.fr/msia43

See how the second Stick has no Part number or manufacturer listed? That was also happening in CPU-z when I re: opened it to check. At the time I was still using Aura (and had it installed) and had just recently re-corrected the colors of the RGB on my board and RAM. Having seen this issue, came here to research it, then removed aura. NOW it looks like my SPDs are fine (as if they were "attempting" to corrupt, but hadn't done so yet. I'm attempting to use Typhoon's "compare" feature to compare my sticks to a "known good" copy of the data file, but not owning the licensed version, I can't easily do that. Could someone either post a known good copy of my RAM's SPD data (if they have it, or have access to it) or maybe I could post the hex or readout (or my dump file) and someone could take a look? It's LOOKING as if I "caught" the corruption before it took, but I want to be 100% sure.

I'm mostly posting this in hopes it helps Elmor or others diagnose what's going on between AURA and G.Skill's RGB RAM.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Funny weirdness going on re: my RAM SPDs (using G.Skill Trident Z RGB (F4-3600C16-8GTZR) it was beginning to look corrupted, and when I posted my OC's CPU-z validation I freaked out. (Look at my first RAM stick's SPD versus my second one here): https://valid.x86.fr/msia43
> 
> See how the second Stick has no Part number or manufacturer listed? That was also happening in CPU-z when I re: opened it to check. At the time I was still using Aura (and had it installed) and had just recently re-corrected the colors of the RGB on my board and RAM. Having seen this issue, came here to research it, then removed aura. NOW it looks like my SPDs are fine (as if they were "attempting" to corrupt, but hadn't done so yet. I'm attempting to use Typhoon's "compare" feature to compare my sticks to a "known good" copy of the data file, but not owning the licensed version, I can't easily do that. Could someone either post a known good copy of my RAM's SPD data (if they have it, or have access to it) or maybe I could post the hex or readout (or my dump file) and someone could take a look? It's LOOKING as if I "caught" the corruption before it took, but I want to be 100% sure.
> 
> I'm mostly posting this in hopes it helps Elmor or others diagnose what's going on between AURA and G.Skill's RGB RAM.


Hmm, you might look for your dram in the Typhoon database.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Hmm, you might look for your dram in the Typhoon database.


I don't think you can browse the DB without a licensed paid copy of the program. Not that I mind doing it, I don't, just that if my sticks aren't actually corrupted, I don't need to. Kind of a catch-22 there.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoN7Shepard*
> 
> Could have sworn things were still running at 4.1, but I guess it's possible. I didn't do a lot of testing once I saw that number.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you can help clarify the current state of things, I'm confused on @elmor's updated post on the front page:
> I originally interpreted that as don't use PStates from BIOS at all anymore, and only overclock using fixed speed and voltage. Meaning, even if not using PStates, do NOT use offset voltage mode? Is that correct?
> 
> Unless it means that you can use BIOS PStates, but just use manual fixed voltage?
> 
> Thanks for any help.


He is recommending: don't use pstates in bios in combination with offset vcore. If you still want to use it, Max voltage is 0.0625v offset or auto voltage on the vcore / use Zenstates application in windows!

PS: I'm still using it for myself. Cause disabling CPB will block the SMT/XFR extra voltage on top of your offset voltage. So no extreme high voltage when training fails etc.

But again, better follow his recommendation for safety.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Funny weirdness going on re: my RAM SPDs (using G.Skill Trident Z RGB (F4-3600C16-8GTZR) it was beginning to look corrupted, and when I posted my OC's CPU-z validation I freaked out. (Look at my first RAM stick's SPD versus my second one here): https://valid.x86.fr/msia43
> 
> See how the second Stick has no Part number or manufacturer listed? That was also happening in CPU-z when I re: opened it to check. At the time I was still using Aura (and had it installed) and had just recently re-corrected the colors of the RGB on my board and RAM. Having seen this issue, came here to research it, then removed aura. NOW it looks like my SPDs are fine (as if they were "attempting" to corrupt, but hadn't done so yet. I'm attempting to use Typhoon's "compare" feature to compare my sticks to a "known good" copy of the data file, but not owning the licensed version, I can't easily do that. Could someone either post a known good copy of my RAM's SPD data (if they have it, or have access to it) or maybe I could post the hex or readout (or my dump file) and someone could take a look? It's LOOKING as if I "caught" the corruption before it took, but I want to be 100% sure.
> 
> I'm mostly posting this in hopes it helps Elmor or others diagnose what's going on between AURA and G.Skill's RGB RAM.


I think that Voodoo Jungle recently updated the free version of Thaiphoon to allow the comparator to work but for writing to the modules you still need to throw 20 quid at it.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The command rate makes essentially no difference on Ryzen, no matter what the DRAM configuration is.


It doesn't seem to have any noticeable effect on the performance, but I noticed I get less random bit errors with 2T compared to 1T when clocking my Dual Ranked Samsung B die to 3200 with ProcODT 80. The source of the errors does seem to be the memory controller, not the memory itself though, as I also get fewer with a higher VDDSOC.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Does the C6H have some sort of USB slot specific for mice? It seems like my Logitech G502 mouse is stalling sometimes in games and building a Ryzen system is the biggest change I made.


Does not but i prefer to use the ones right next to the clear cmos/bios flashback buttons as those are the ones directly controlled by the cpu. I haven't had any issues with my corsair strafe and corsair m65 rgb pro.


----------



## Spartoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StevieP24*
> 
> Not Apples for Apples as i have the 2x8gb Kit have 101BCLK so running 3233mhz no problem cold booting only difference is using AUTO ProcODT 4.04Ghz CPU clock everything else the same.


I'm avoiding BCLK overclocking as that will override the P-State overclock I have set and I prefer the P-State method over BCLK overclocking.


----------



## haszek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartoi*
> 
> I'm avoiding BCLK overclocking as that will override the P-State overclock I have set and I prefer the P-State method over BCLK overclocking.


You can do both on latest BIOS


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Are there any settings I can use to replicate this? When are you getting the message, can you take a screenshot or a picture?
> 
> Haven't been able to replicate these errors, will keep trying. Difficult with all the different OS configurations. Antivirus software is definitely #1 on the suspicion list. If anyone could test by disabling software by software that would help loads (for example booting in diagnostic mode).


For the Evaluation copy message its just setting fastboot to off. I left it off though and the odd behaviour seems to have settled spontaneously! It is now booting from a powered off state with 3200MHz RAM what seems like every time. But I didn't do anything. Also I quite like the "evaluation version" message, its sort of cool!

Regarding the Zenstates program not working, I have kind of resigned myself to doing a clean install of windows when I can. I'll need to make a new install media with creators on it but the internet here is a bit crap at the moment.

Would having bad crashes when attempting an unstable overlock @4GHz+ have likely done any lasting damage to the installation I wonder?

I suppose when things are running too fast with not enough volts anything can happen!

I tried safe mode but no joy there either, and there is no antivirus apart from windows defender which I could disable I suppose.


----------



## IRobertuSI

Hi guys,

so I just tried to tune the timings on my G.Skill Trident Z RGB 16 GB DDR4-3000 RAM (F4-3000C16D-16GTZR, Hynix I believe) at 3200 [email protected],4V from CL16-18-18-18-38 to CL16-16-16-16-36 when my DIMM installed in the B2 slot got corrupted. Now it isn't recognized anymore, only the DIMM in A2 is working. When I try to boot with only the corrupted stick installed in A2 my system will get stuck at Q-Code "0d". However the other stick is running fine. Should I go for an RMA right away or is there any potential chance of getting the Stick to work again?

EDIT: BIOS 1107, SOC Voltage was on 1,2V no LLC when it got corrupted. I was using AURA, but as I made the changes in BIOS I don't really think that AURA bricked it.


----------



## Crysis90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitzrael777*
> 
> If everything for the CPU is set at Auto(no overclock), a lot's of time IT spikes to 1.526 volts even if the computer is doing nothing.


That's because of XFR.
If you are keeping your CPU to default frequency, you can set a manual value of voltage between 1.15 V and 1.25 V.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crysis90*
> 
> That's because of XFR.
> If you are keeping your CPU to default frequency, you can set a manual value of voltage between 1.15 V and 1.25 V.


Mama says, mama says, XFR is the DEVIL.


----------



## widonwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Try with Cas 18 or 20.


WOrked with Cas 18, it's stable even running Cinebench now, but in this software i'm getting a worse value than having 2666mhz at tighter timings...so, it's not worh it. Also i'm able to boot 15-15-15-36 at this frequency (2666) but the first won't change after reboot, it stays on 16. Do you know why? Anyway i didn't have any benefit in this case, at least in Cinebench r15 score.


----------



## widonwaker

Guys a question: is there here someone running more than 3,8ghz on 1700x with 1,35v ? Because even raising the multiplier 0.25 only (actually i'm on 100 BCLK and 37.75 core ratio) makes my pc boot but crash on the first benchmark. I even bumped the Vcore up to 1.39V but nothing, it seems weird I can't achieve 0.25 multipler more with an increase of 0.05 volts...


----------



## gavinh87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widonwaker*
> 
> Guys a question: is there here someone running more than 3,8ghz on 1700x with 1,35v ? Because even raising the multiplier 0.25 only (actually i'm on 100 BCLK and 37.75 core ratio) makes my pc boot but crash on the first benchmark. I even bumped the Vcore up to 1.39V but nothing, it seems weird I can't achieve 0.25 multipler more with an increase of 0.05 volts...


For me to be IBT avx stable 3.8 requires 1.37v.


----------



## widonwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavinh87*
> 
> For me to be IBT avx stable 3.8 requires 1.37v.


i've read people achieved 3950Mhz with 1.35v .


----------



## dorinaem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widonwaker*
> 
> Guys a question: is there here someone running more than 3,8ghz on 1700x with 1,35v ? Because even raising the multiplier 0.25 only (actually i'm on 100 BCLK and 37.75 core ratio) makes my pc boot but crash on the first benchmark. I even bumped the Vcore up to 1.39V but nothing, it seems weird I can't achieve 0.25 multipler more with an increase of 0.05 volts...


I'm running 3.9 with 1.3625 vcore and 0.98 soc and default BCLK on my 1700X without any issue (bios 1107).

Ran Prime95 for a night(7-8) hours without any fail.


----------



## widonwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorinaem*
> 
> I'm running 3.9 with 1.3625 vcore and 0.98 soc and default BCLK on my 1700X without any issue (bios 1107).
> 
> Ran Prime95 for a night(7-8) hours without any fail.


That's what I was talking about...
Do you have BCLK on Auto or manually 100?
Manual vcore or offset?
I'm on 1107 too.


----------



## dorinaem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widonwaker*
> 
> That's what I was talking about...
> Do you have BCLK on Auto or manually 100?
> Manual vcore or offset?
> I'm on 1107 too.


BCLK on auto, multiplier 39, vcore, soc on manual, ram on standard, using the 2933 profile.

https://valid.x86.fr/00mpgn

For some reason, CPU-Z shows just 1.33 for vcore while in bios is manually set to 1.3625.

With 1.39ish vcore and 1.1ish soc I can call a 4025 OC but that puts up my temps by 5-8 degrees. The difference in performance is not that big to worth doing it (at least in my case).


----------



## Mitzrael777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Same thing happened to me on 1107, try raising your SOC voltage manually till it works, its how I got 3400 mhz stable.


I will give it a try, i was not able to get anything over 3200 Mhz, what was the timing you set for 3400 Mhz ?


----------



## gavinh87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widonwaker*
> 
> i've read people achieved 3950Mhz with 1.35v .


I would love to see anyone pass IBT AVX on max with those speeds and voltages. The thing is people boot up at high speeds and low voltages, pass a cinebench run and post all over the internet that its stable.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

*Announcement*
I've got 2-3 codes for Quake Champions Beta









1. Log in to your Bethesda.net account.
2. Redeem your code.
3. Download the Bethesda.net launcher and log in.
4. Download Quake Champions and get ready for the Closed Beta test.

-> https://account.bethesda.net/en/login

SRY for little Off one









I will send via priv. message...


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Funny weirdness going on re: my RAM SPDs (using G.Skill Trident Z RGB (F4-3600C16-8GTZR) it was beginning to look corrupted, and when I posted my OC's CPU-z validation I freaked out. (Look at my first RAM stick's SPD versus my second one here): https://valid.x86.fr/msia43
> 
> See how the second Stick has no Part number or manufacturer listed? That was also happening in CPU-z when I re: opened it to check. At the time I was still using Aura (and had it installed) and had just recently re-corrected the colors of the RGB on my board and RAM. Having seen this issue, came here to research it, then removed aura. NOW it looks like my SPDs are fine (as if they were "attempting" to corrupt, but hadn't done so yet. I'm attempting to use Typhoon's "compare" feature to compare my sticks to a "known good" copy of the data file, but not owning the licensed version, I can't easily do that. Could someone either post a known good copy of my RAM's SPD data (if they have it, or have access to it) or maybe I could post the hex or readout (or my dump file) and someone could take a look? It's LOOKING as if I "caught" the corruption before it took, but I want to be 100% sure.
> 
> I'm mostly posting this in hopes it helps Elmor or others diagnose what's going on between AURA and G.Skill's RGB RAM.


We're working on a fix, hopefully ready for external testing this week.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavinh87*
> 
> I would love to see anyone pass IBT AVX on max with those speeds and voltages. The thing is people boot up at high speeds and low voltages, pass a cinebench run and post all over the internet that its stable.


Stability is stability with how you use your PC on a daily basis. 1.2 at 3.8ghz for me is stable with no WHEA errors, i could do it with even LESS voltage but would give me WHEA errors. My cpu doesnt and wont ever do anything as intensive as IBT, once i start editing videos to put on youtube and start encoding in x265 it might but then and only then will i add voltage as needed.

Just because we need to please the purists doesn't mean we need to add, and see if you can get this, UNNECESSARY voltage to our chip for no reason but to satisfy someone online lol. Stability testing is as personal as audio/video settings.


----------



## widonwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorinaem*
> 
> BCLK on auto, multiplier 39, vcore, soc on manual, ram on standard, using the 2933 profile.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/00mpgn
> 
> For some reason, CPU-Z shows just 1.33 for vcore while in bios is manually set to 1.3625.
> 
> With 1.39ish vcore and 1.1ish soc I can call a 4025 OC but that puts up my temps by 5-8 degrees. The difference in performance is not that big to worth doing it (at least in my case).


With your settings, I can't even boot in Windows... how is this possible?


----------



## vAro

Hey guys,

Just got my CH6, 1800X and some RAM kits for testing.

Flashed the BIOS to 1107 and got the following results:

The Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 with single rank Hynix chips are running at 2.933 MHz, The GeIL EVO X Stealth Black GEX416GB3200C16DC running at 2.933 MHz and rocking single rank Samsung B-Dies *woop woop* but 3.200 MHz isn't stable yet. :S

I also tried two Trident Z RGB-Kits:

The one with Samsung B-Dies (F4-3200C14D-16GTZR) is running superb at 3.200 MHz but I'm facing problems with the other kit. It's the F4-3000C15D-16GTZR with single rank Hynix chips which will only work at a maximum of 2.400 MHz. If I choose 2.667 or higher it will boot but won't recognize the higher clocks and will run RAM with 2.133 MHz. I was also trying to lower the timings, adjusting the dram volts... but no luck here.

Any ideas or tips? I really love the freaking rgb RAM (thought I would never they said) and there is no way back. Would be great to get the F4-3000C15D-16GTZR running with at least 2.933 MHz because it's so much cheaper than the one with the Samsung B-Dies. Any chances that the AGESA may update will solve this? Don't want to wait too long because I want to get my head free and overclock the 1800X but first the RAM issue needs to be fixed!









The Trident Z RGB with Samsung B-Dies are almost as expensive as the 32 GB Kit F4-2400C15D-32GTZR, this will be dual rank for sure, but if this is running at 2.400 MHz... Hmm I don't know.

Cheers,
vAro


----------



## gavinh87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Stability is stability with how you use your PC on a daily basis. 1.2 at 3.8ghz for me is stable with no WHEA errors, i could do it with even LESS voltage but would give me WHEA errors. My cpu doesnt and wont ever do anything as intensive as IBT, once i start editing videos to put on youtube and start encoding in x265 it might but then and only then will i add voltage as needed.
> 
> Just because we need to please the purists doesn't mean we need to add, and see if you can get this, UNNECESSARY voltage to our chip for no reason but to satisfy someone online lol. Stability testing is as personal as audio/video settings.


This made me LOL, You will increase and decrease voltage depending on your use? I'm sure that extra £3 per year saved is worth all that hassle.
Would you consider a stock clocked CPU to be stable? Then why are people prepared to accept that an overclocked cpu cannot do the same as a stock CPU?
Is it for bragging rights? Hey looks at me with my uber low volts. Its because of ridiculous posts like this people come posting asking why can't they achieve 4.0+. I can hit 4.0 if i use it for youtube. But if you need to increase volts to do other tasks then its not stable is it?


----------



## dorinaem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widonwaker*
> 
> With your settings, I can't even boot in Windows... how is this possible?


I don't know what to say.. Maybe I'm as well a bit lucky..

Even with my Corsair LPX memory I didn't have any issues from the beginning while most users weren't able to boot over 2333 or 2666.I was able to use it at 2933 starting with 1002.

So far for me Ryzen experience was hassle free.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavinh87*
> 
> This made me LOL, You will increase and decrease voltage depending on your use? I'm sure that extra £3 per year saved is worth all that hassle.
> Would you consider a stock clocked CPU to be stable? Then why are people prepared to accept that an overclocked cpu cannot do the same as a stock CPU?
> Is it for bragging rights? Hey looks at me with my uber low volts. Its because of ridiculous posts like this people come posting asking why can't they achieve 4.0+. I can hit 4.0 if i use it for youtube. But if you need to increase volts to do other tasks then its not stable is it?


Huh yea because that's how most people test for stability. And it's not for the 3€ saved per year but for the degradation caused by higher voltages. We don't all live with our parents money we can throw 1.6v at a ryzen chip and replace it every year.

A stock cpu is stable absolutely, Ive yet to stress test a stock cpu and have it crash or WHEA.

And what do you mean an overclocked cpu cannot do the same as a stock cpu? Are you on drugs lol. You do know the base turbo clock for all cores of ryzen 1700x/1800x is 3.5 and 3.6 ghz right? OCing ryzen is OCing every single core at identical clocks not just one or two that XFR does. You're already getting a performance boost even going to a slim 3.6 OC on a 1700x. If you can run 4.0 with modest voltage its a nice 500mhz boost, the same that 7700ks are getting.

P.S. Whats next? Does people using pstates to downclock at idle also make you lol? If so you don't belong in this thread/forum, probably don't even own the motherboard, now that makes me LOL.


----------



## widonwaker

about the idle status, is it safe for daily use to always have the cpu running @3,8ghz? In my case the frequency is stable and never drops down. I even applied the Ryzen balanced profile for Windows 10 but nothing. Actually, a strange thing, in the advanced energy saving option i don't have "minimum frequency" option, but maximum only. I have cpu virtualization disabled in bios (just to let you know, since i read somewhere it was the cause).


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Why the aggression? The post was in response to someone who thought that faster memory frequency automatically means lower latency but that is not always the case.
> 
> My comment about memory settings for 38ns memory latency on ryzen is accurate. Do you know anyone who has managed any sort of memory setting on a Ryzen platform that has a latency of 38ns yet? I haven't seen any.
> 
> Why do I need to test if tight memory timings give better latency numbers than loose timings? Isn't it obvious? That has been true since you have been able to change computer memory timings and you guys are demonstrating that here every day.
> 
> 
> 
> Aggression?
> 
> I asked if you've used the platform.
> 
> You haven't stumbled upon anything golden here, anyone who remotely understands memory knows both timings and frequency are intrinsically related. However, Ryzen does appear to love memory speeds. You would need to do some real-world tests yourself. All you are doing currently is going on a blind crusade to prove something you do not fully understand.
> 
> Latency is derived through both frequency and timings. If all the subsets are currently locked, there's not much one can do to reduce this themselves. Typing up a storm about how users shouldn't be aiming for higher memory speeds purely on the basis latency is increasing is both stating the obvious and annoying.
Click to expand...

I don't have a Ryzen system, If i did I would just go out and find the solution myself and tell all everyone what it is. I do have though, Almost 30 years of experience finding solutions to problems just like these on other computing platforms that date back to when 8086 and 80286 PCs were current models. As I have to actually point this out, it would seem that what I am talking about is maybe not so obvious to the herd as you seem to think.


Latency can be effected by bandwidth, frequency and timings, that is true, but it is also effected by noisy communications between the two components

Trident Z 3200c14 and equivalent has been determined to be the easiest to work with (no arguement there I think) but Hynix and micron branded chips have more difficulty. They are all manufactured to the same standards and operate within a range of specified tolerances

It would appear that the AMD tolerances for operating memory at high speeds are much narrower than what the standard states or so poorly tuned that only a limited range of memory can cope with it at high speed. Motherboard Tolerance ranges are adjustable by changing various UEFI settings. the SOC voltage is one of them that has been discovered to help but that particular voltage doesn't effect operation in isolation. The tolerance ranges of two components need to overlap for them to stand a chance of working together.

Installing Trident Z and having it run at 3200 c14 is not universal. Some people cant get it working at 3200, indicating that their samples operate at the end of the tolerance range that falls outside the range in which the mother board default settings allow. Other brands of chips also do not typically match up or are not as intolerant of the sloppy tuning tolerances that the motherboards settings provide. The B-Die memory working well at high frequency in the majority of cases falls more into the category of Fluke or happy co-incidence rather than prior planning.

Latency numbers are higher than would be reasonable to expect, especially in the light of the distances that the data has to travel, the bandwidth being achieved at 3200, 3600 3733 etc and the fact that if you plug the same memory into an Intel board it will operate with latency of 40ns. So far the 3200Mhz+ that have been achieved is still stuck at a minimum of about 60ns, that is down 20 but you still have another 20 to go to be competatiuve. The fact that the memory can run at 40ns is an indication that the cause of the bottleneck is not the dimms themselves but the communication path in between the memory and the cores. That is managed by uefi settings that no one has a complete understanding of.

The signalling between CPU and Memory can be monitored with an oscilloscope that allows you to visualize how its working (I am not suggesting you need an oscilliscope). Finely tuned memory signalling with a good signal to noise ratio and minimal jitter makes a nice sharp "Eye" diagram that rapidly and cleanly sends data between the components. Poorly tuned, high jitter, noisy signalling creates messy eye diagrams with fluffy undefined edges that, if it is too poorly defined for the tolerances of the component at the other end, cannot carry any data at all. The tolerances margin for error is reduced the faster you try and run the silicon.

http://www.edn.com/design/test-and-measurement/4389368/Eye-Diagram-Basics-Reading-and-applying-eye-diagrams

AMD are selling products with default lowest common denominator tolerance settings that are good enough to allow the widest range of hardware to operate at the supported speeds but it is still sloppy and the memory is still running with high latency. The officially supported speeds are lower and necessary tolerances less precise, their default settings seem to be in the category of just "good enough" rather than "Good/optimal". Compromised settings rarely, if ever give optimal performance. With what updates have been released so far, it indicates that AMD and the Motherboard vendors still have no idea what combination of settings will improve things. If they did know, you would know too, because it is not in their interests to keep it secret.

It would seem that a majority of, but not all of Samsung B-die memory operates close to the "lowest common denominator" range of tolerances at 3200 (see point 4)but a lower proportion of hynix and maybe samsung E die memory tends not to fall into that category.



Assuming that latency will fix itself and mostly ignoring it, leads to the community also ignoring or not thinking about points 1 - 8



The options available for tuning the signalling over the infinity Fabric include SOC PLL, VPP, procODT and various other voltages/settings that I cant think of off the top of my head. Having an understanding of what combination of settings can be used to vary the communication parameters to match memory requirements means that it opens up the performance of this platform to everyone, not just those with b-die memory


Who has sat down, tested and observed what happens to memory Latency, or even memory brand compatibility at higher speeds when you change one or a combination of the infinity fabric related voltage settings? No-one with a vested interest in having their new rigs run reliably or those wanting potential to break world overclocking records that I know of.

They are all too busy telling me I am annoying or an idiot for pointing out that there is another area that they should be considering instead of repeating the same experiment over and over and expecting to get a different result. Getting to 3X00Mhz at 60ns was a breakthrough that got you half way to where you need to be. But everyone is now at the point of repeating the same experiment over and over and hoping that they will get a different result. Seeing that is annoying.


----------



## profecxion

Hey look i have 1800x the corsair h110i gt I had the same problem what I did I when to corsair link software and set the corsair cooler fans to manual RPM 850 and this will keep the fans very quiet and the temperature will be the same maybe 1 or 3 degree more when full load


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavinh87*
> 
> Your right, I dont own this board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's out of the way. Stock CPU's can pass OCCT avx and IBT avx so why is it acceptable for an overclocked CPU not to? They should be able to handle anything thrown at them, if not then its not stable is it?
> 
> I don't live with my parents but I'm also not poor as ****. AMD have said that 1.4/1.45 is OK for 24/7
> Who mentioned 1.6v?
> I go back to my previous statement, show me a 4.0 passing any avx test at "modest voltage"
> 
> *You need a better job if your worried about degradation whilst running it at the official safe spec.*


Right... so thats why Intel CPUs downclock at idle and low usage and people use p-state overclocks lol.

And here is what happens when you have more money then brains, you get posts like these.

*you're


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Why the aggression? The post was in response to someone who thought that faster memory frequency automatically means lower latency but that is not always the case.
> 
> My comment about memory settings for 38ns memory latency on ryzen is accurate. Do you know anyone who has managed any sort of memory setting on a Ryzen platform that has a latency of 38ns yet? I haven't seen any.
> 
> Why do I need to test if tight memory timings give better latency numbers than loose timings? Isn't it obvious? That has been true since you have been able to change computer memory timings and you guys are demonstrating that here every day.
> 
> 
> 
> Aggression?
> 
> I asked if you've used the platform.
> 
> You haven't stumbled upon anything golden here, anyone who remotely understands memory knows both timings and frequency are intrinsically related. However, Ryzen does appear to love memory speeds. You would need to do some real-world tests yourself. All you are doing currently is going on a blind crusade to prove something you do not fully understand.
> 
> Latency is derived through both frequency and timings. If all the subsets are currently locked, there's not much one can do to reduce this themselves. Typing up a storm about how users shouldn't be aiming for higher memory speeds purely on the basis latency is increasing is both stating the obvious and annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have a Ryzen system, If i did I would just go out and find the solution myself and tell all everyone what it is. I do have though, Almost 30 years of experience finding solutions to problems just like these on other computing platforms that date back to when 8086 and 80286 PCs were current models. As I have to actually point this out, it would seem that what I am talking about is maybe not so obvious to the herd as you seem to think.
> 
> 
> Latency can be effected by bandwidth, frequency and timings, that is true, but it is also effected by noisy communications between the two components
> 
> Trident Z 3200c14 and equivalent has been determined to be the easiest to work with (no arguement there I think) but Hynix and micron branded chips have more difficulty. They are all manufactured to the same standards and operate within a range of specified tolerances
> 
> It would appear that the AMD tolerances for operating memory at high speeds are much narrower than what the standard states or so poorly tuned that only a limited range of memory can cope with it at high speed. Motherboard Tolerance ranges are adjustable by changing various UEFI settings. the SOC voltage is one of them that has been discovered to help but that particular voltage doesn't effect operation in isolation. The tolerance ranges of two components need to overlap for them to stand a chance of working together.
> 
> Installing Trident Z and having it run at 3200 c14 is not universal. Some people cant get it working at 3200, indicating that their samples operate at the end of the tolerance range that falls outside the range in which the mother board default settings allow. Other brands of chips also do not typically match up or are not as intolerant of the sloppy tuning tolerances that the motherboards settings provide. The B-Die memory working well at high frequency in the majority of cases falls more into the category of Fluke or happy co-incidence rather than prior planning.
> 
> Latency numbers are higher than would be reasonable to expect, especially in the light of the distances that the data has to travel, the bandwidth being achieved at 3200, 3600 3733 etc and the fact that if you plug the same memory into an Intel board it will operate with latency of 40ns. So far the 3200Mhz+ that have been achieved is still stuck at a minimum of about 60ns, that is down 20 but you still have another 20 to go to be competatiuve. The fact that the memory can run at 40ns is an indication that the cause of the bottleneck is not the dimms themselves but the communication path in between the memory and the cores. That is managed by uefi settings that no one has a complete understanding of.
> 
> The signalling between CPU and Memory can be monitored with an oscilloscope that allows you to visualize how its working (I am not suggesting you need an oscilliscope). Finely tuned memory signalling with a good signal to noise ratio and minimal jitter makes a nice sharp "Eye" diagram that rapidly and cleanly sends data between the components. Poorly tuned, high jitter, noisy signalling creates messy eye diagrams with fluffy undefined edges that, if it is too poorly defined for the tolerances of the component at the other end, cannot carry any data at all. The tolerances margin for error is reduced the faster you try and run the silicon.
> 
> http://www.edn.com/design/test-and-measurement/4389368/Eye-Diagram-Basics-Reading-and-applying-eye-diagrams
> 
> AMD are selling products with default lowest common denominator tolerance settings that are good enough to allow the widest range of hardware to operate at the supported speeds but it is still sloppy and the memory is still running with high latency. The officially supported speeds are lower and necessary tolerances less precise, their default settings seem to be in the category of just "good enough" rather than "Good/optimal". Compromised settings rarely, if ever give optimal performance. With what updates have been released so far, it indicates that AMD and the Motherboard vendors still have no idea what combination of settings will improve things. If they did know, you would know too, because it is not in their interests to keep it secret.
> 
> It would seem that a majority of, but not all of Samsung B-die memory operates close to the "lowest common denominator" range of tolerances at 3200 (see point 4)but a lower proportion of hynix and maybe samsung E die memory tends not to fall into that category.
> 
> 
> Assuming that latency will fix itself and mostly ignoring it, leads to the community also ignoring or not thinking about points 1 - 8
> 
> 
> The options available for tuning the signalling over the infinity Fabric include SOC PLL, VPP, procODT and various other voltages/settings that I cant think of off the top of my head. Having an understanding of what combination of settings can be used to vary the communication parameters to match memory requirements means that it opens up the performance of this platform to everyone, not just those with b-die memory
> 
> Who has sat down, tested and observed what happens to memory Latency, or even memory brand compatibility at higher speeds when you change one or a combination of the infinity fabric related voltage settings? No-one with a vested interest in having their new rigs run reliably or those wanting potential to break world overclocking records that I know of.
> 
> They are all too busy telling me I am annoying or an idiot for pointing out that there is another area that they should be considering instead of repeating the same experiment over and over and expecting to get a different result. Getting to 3X00Mhz at 60ns was a breakthrough that got you half way to where you need to be. But everyone is now at the point of repeating the same experiment over and over and hoping that they will get a different result. Seeing that is annoying.
Click to expand...

Right so you're making "educated" guesses about a platform that you have "0" practical knowledge about. Tuning certain voltages have very little affect on the data fabric aside from some stability. The only way to speed it up is to raise the memory speed. There is no "magical" combination that'll drop 20 nanoseconds from the latency. IMO the ONLY thing that can even attempt to improve this is in AMD's hands now.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Right so you're making "educated" guesses about a platform that you have "0" practical knowledge about. Tuning certain voltages have very little affect on the data fabric aside from some stability. The only way to speed it up is to raise the memory speed. There is no "magical" combination that'll drop 20 nanoseconds from the latency. IMO the ONLY thing that can even attempt to improve this is in AMD's hands now.


I didn't want to offend someone with years of experience, BUT from my understanding Ryzen functions like no CPU has before. So everything we knew and know is gone out the window and we start over. That's one of the main issues we're having with memory/latency/soc and other unknowns we've never had to use before.

The latency seems to be dropping from BIOS to BIOS without use having to change anything. Same for cache latency.


----------



## gavinh87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Right... so thats why Intel CPUs downclock at idle and low usage and people use p-state overclocks lol.
> 
> And here is what happens when you have more money then brains, you get posts like these.
> 
> *you're


I'm pretty sure its for heat/energy purposes. Every chip I've ever had has been pushed as far as it could regarding the maximum recommended voltages. Guess how many have died?
NONE, zero. Going back to athlon XP's right upto to skylake.

More money than brains? Should have tried harder at school buddy.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavinh87*
> 
> I'm pretty sure its for heat/energy purposes. Every chip I've ever had has been pushed as far as it could regarding the maximum recommended voltages. Guess how many have died?
> NONE, zero. Going back to athlon XP's right upto to skylake.
> 
> More money than brains? Should have tried harder at school buddy.


Harder at school now that's funny. I already have the money and the brains, unfortunately for you, *you're* missing the brain part.

Can't grammar properly and tells me to try harder in school lol. English is my third language and i can speak it and spell it better then you can, go back and try again mate







.

P.S. To teach you, a cpu won't get any hotter at idle if it idles at 1.2 and loads at 1.2, want to know why? Because the amperage isn't there, v+A=w. So no, it's not for heat/energy purposes lol. Try again.


----------



## gavinh87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Harder at school now that's funny. I already have the money and the brains, unfortunately for you, *you're* missing the brain part.
> 
> Can't grammar properly and tells me to try harder in school lol. English is my third language and i can speak it and spell it better then you can, go back and try again mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> P.S. To teach you, a cpu won't get any hotter at idle if it idles at 1.2 and loads at 1.2, want to know why? Because the amperage isn't there, v+A=w. So no, it's not for heat/energy purposes lol. Try again.


It was you that bought up the money thing here. Not all of us live with our parents and can afford to pump 1.6v in them? More money than brains?
These quotes come from you.

I don't need teaching. You need to stop lying to yourself. If you need to increase voltage to encode videos for youtube or whatever you said then your CPU is not stable. There is no its "stable for me", it can either perform every task a stock CPU can or it cannot.


----------



## Mitzrael777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Same thing happened to me on 1107, try raising your SOC voltage manually till it works, its how I got 3400 mhz stable.


It does not want to stabilize, even at 1.225 volts on SOC, and ram at 1.45 and a 1.5 Volts boot ram, 14-14-14-34, it will boot, but cold boot will revert it to 2133, sometimes it will take it, some other times no.

What is the maximum recommended SOC voltages ?

But 3200 Mhz at 16-16-16-36 1.35 volts and normal SOC voltages of 1.13 no problem, works flawlessly even cold boot.


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavinh87*
> 
> It was you that bought up the money thing here. Not all of us live with our parents and can afford to pump 1.6v in them? More money than brains?
> These quotes come from you.
> 
> I don't need teaching. You need to stop lying to yourself. If you need to increase voltage to encode videos for youtube or whatever you said then your CPU is not stable. There is no its "stable for me", it can either perform every task a stock CPU can or it cannot.


Surely the logical option is to run your CPU at a lower voltage if you're not taxing it the same way a benchmark does? If you're never placing that much stress on the CPU then it's not worth having the extra volts. Not because of money or energy, but because you can. I know I'd run a lower voltage if I didnt do any encoding.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitzrael777*
> 
> It does not want to stabilize, even at 1.225 volts on SOC, and ram at 1.45 and a 1.5 Volts boot ram, 14-14-14-34, it will boot, but cold boot will revert it to 2133, sometimes it will take it, some other times no.
> 
> What is the maximum recommended SOC voltages ?
> 
> But 3200 Mhz at 16-16-16-36 1.35 volts and normal SOC voltages of 1.13 no problem, works flawlessly even cold boot.


Try to raise the fail oct to 3-5 and see if it helps cold boot maybe even prodoct.


----------



## Wally West

@elmor any solution for non-working LED?

So far I tried disabling the LED in the BIOS, also I tried disabling the RGB.
I tried the Aura Software (default, calibration, on/off)... nothing :/

Will this be fix in the next BIOS, or should I open a RMA?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Does the C6H have some sort of USB slot specific for mice? It seems like my Logitech G502 mouse is stalling sometimes in games and building a Ryzen system is the biggest change I made.


I have an oldish MX510 plugged into the top (opposite motherboard mounting plane) USB2 socket. It works in the BIOS of the rig I just assembled. No OS has been installed yet though.

Logitech mice of that generation were reportedly failure prone due to cable wear at the point where the cable enters the mouse. This is repairable. If you take your mouse apart to fix it, be careful not to lose the ball bearing that provides the step feel of the middle wheel. The mouse will work without it (ask me how I know), but the wheel will be smooth turning.


----------



## neoark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartoi*
> 
> We have the same RAM and I was so happy that these settings worked for me on 1107 but then I tried booting after shutting down the PC and then I was trapped in a boot loop. I tried changing the SOC Voltage to 1.2V and DRAM VBoot to 1.45V but I still get loops. Do you get boot loop from a cold boot/shutdown or does your computer just boot fine? If you've changed something to get rid of the boot loops please let me know. Until then, I'll go back to the 2933Mhz settings I was using before.
> 
> 2 x 16GB CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 (Corsair LPX 3000Mhz RAM)
> ProcODT = 80 Ohms
> 2933 Ratio
> 100 BCLK
> 18-18-18-18-38 Timings
> DRAM: 1.35V
> VBoot: 1.35V
> SOC: 1.10V


I give up I can't get past 2666 on my Corsair Vengence LED 3200. I will wait for bios updated.


----------



## nersty

After flashing 0003, is there a limit to how far back in the land of BIOS you should go? 1002 has been the most stable for me (minus cold boot). Would it be safe to flash 0003 to update the EC and go back to 1002? Sorry if this has already been answered. Search didn't bring anything useful.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nersty*
> 
> After flashing 0003, is there a limit to how far back in the land of BIOS you should go? 1002 has been the most stable for me (minus cold boot). Would it be safe to flash 0003 to update the EC and go back to 1002? Sorry if this has already been answered. Search didn't bring anything useful.


Theoretically it should work, but we haven't tested all versions. Worst case you'll have to use USB BIOS Flashback to recover.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> ... [major snip] ...
> 
> P.S. To teach you, a cpu won't get any hotter at idle if it idles at 1.2 and loads at 1.2, want to know why? Because the amperage isn't there, v+A=w. So no, it's not for heat/energy purposes lol. Try again.


Hoping to put no more than a toe into the argument that spawned this sentence, I want to correct an electrical misstatement. Assuming a typo, V * A = W is only true instantaneously and, as an average, when the instantaneous values are averaged over time. In alternating current cases, this is equivalent to accounting for the difference in phase that may be present in the voltage and current waveforms.

In modern digital circuitry, many architectures use what is effectively a pair of transistors in series between two voltages (one may be ground). When the one transistor is on and the other off, a "1" value is obtained; when the states are opposite a "0" value is obtained. In both cases no current other than leakage is flowing. The major source of heating in the CPU occurs during transitions when perfect "on" vs. "off" is not obtained, and also due to stray capacitance leaking current. This is why operating at some voltage at 4 GHz will roughly require twice the power needed to operate at the same voltage at 2 GHz. There are twice as many transitions per second.

To put it another way, simple explanations can be misleading when misapplied to complex behaviors.


----------



## nersty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Theoretically it should work, but we haven't tested all versions. Worst case you'll have to use USB BIOS Flashback to recover.


Thanks!

Edit:

Was able to cold boot after a power drain / extended off time and retain the ram OC for the first time.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Hoping to put no more than a toe into the argument that spawned this sentence, I want to correct an electrical misstatement. Assuming a typo, V * A = W is only true instantaneously and, as an average, when the instantaneous values are averaged over time. In alternating current cases, this is equivalent to accounting for the difference in phase that may be present in the voltage and current waveforms.
> 
> In modern digital circuitry, many architectures use what is effectively a pair of transistors in series between two voltages (one may be ground). When the one transistor is on and the other off, a "1" value is obtained; when the states are opposite a "0" value is obtained. In both cases no current other than leakage is flowing. The major source of heating in the CPU occurs during transitions when perfect "on" vs. "off" is not obtained, and also due to stray capacitance leaking current. This is why operating at some voltage at 4 GHz will roughly require twice the power needed to operate at the same voltage at 2 GHz. There are twice as many transitions per second.
> 
> To put it another way, simple explanations can be misleading when misapplied to complex behaviors.


True but a cpu with the same voltage at load and at idle (mine is even more at idle then load obviously) will consume LESS at idle then at load and therefore be cooler, and we all know this to be true. But yes its a bit more complex then v*A=w lol.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Hoping to put no more than a toe into the argument that spawned this sentence, I want to correct an electrical misstatement. Assuming a typo, V * A = W is only true instantaneously and, as an average, when the instantaneous values are averaged over time. In alternating current cases, this is equivalent to accounting for the difference in phase that may be present in the voltage and current waveforms.
> 
> In modern digital circuitry, many architectures use what is effectively a pair of transistors in series between two voltages (one may be ground). When the one transistor is on and the other off, a "1" value is obtained; when the states are opposite a "0" value is obtained. In both cases no current other than leakage is flowing. The major source of heating in the CPU occurs during transitions when perfect "on" vs. "off" is not obtained, and also due to stray capacitance leaking current. This is why operating at some voltage at 4 GHz will roughly require twice the power needed to operate at the same voltage at 2 GHz. There are twice as many transitions per second.
> 
> To put it another way, simple explanations can be misleading when misapplied to complex behaviors.
> 
> 
> 
> True but a cpu with the same voltage at load and at idle (mine is even more at idle then load obviously) will consume LESS at idle then at load and therefore be cooler, and we all know this to be true. But yes its a bit more complex then v*A=w lol.
Click to expand...

Yes, and the reason is that at idle, even at the same clock frequency as is used at full load, there is less processing is taking place and hence fewer gates are transitioning per unit time (_on the average_).


----------



## Xzow

I finally got all my parts, ryzen 1700x, crosshair VI and 3200 Corsair dominator ram (CMD16GX4M2B3200C16).

I couldn't get the ram to 3200 with any of the DOCP settings, flashed to bios 1107.
I did get it to 2999 with some DOCP setting though.

I also put the cpu voltage on 1.39 and overclocked to 3700mhz. I'm aiming for a standard OC to run the pc at daily without using very high voltage. Is this good?

Is there any settings I should disable or enable? I couldn't find XFR anywhere in the bios to disable.

EDIT: Actually I just realized this isn't even an OC really. I should put it at 1.36 and 3.8ghz or so right?


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widonwaker*
> 
> That's what I was talking about...
> Do you have BCLK on Auto or manually 100?
> Manual vcore or offset?
> I'm on 1107 too.


i am running 1700x 3.85ghz with LLC 3 and 1.34v going to 3.9ghz i need around 1.4v and it's not even 100% stable after 3.9 for me


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> ... [snip] ...
> 
> I'm mostly posting this in hopes it helps Elmor or others diagnose what's going on between AURA and G.Skill's RGB RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> We're working on a fix, hopefully ready for external testing this week.
Click to expand...

@elmore

It seems in the present BIOSes (although I have only looked at the 0902 that my MB came with and in the MB User Guide) one can enable and disable the RGB, but otherwise AURA is needed. As the Temperance lady said: "Lips that touch Microsoft will never touch mine." a need exists for the eventual availability of a Linux based method of performing basic changes to the RGB lighting, such as choosing a single static color. This capability may be developed by someone in the Linux community, but I hope Asus will make available the capability from whatever source is sufficient. Else, a few added BIOS menu items related to RGB will be desirable.

Thanks for your earlier 0003 comments.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> @elmore
> 
> It seems in the present BIOSes (although I have only looked at the 0902 that my MB came with and in the MB User Guide) one can enable and disable the RGB, but otherwise AURA is needed. As the Temperance lady said: "Lips that touch Microsoft will never touch mine." a need exists for the eventual availability of a Linux based method of performing basic changes to the RGB lighting, such as choosing a single static color. This capability may be developed by someone in the Linux community, but I hope Asus will make available the capability from whatever source is sufficient. Else, a few added BIOS menu items related to RGB will be desirable.
> 
> Thanks for your earlier 0003 comments.


If anyone is interested in coding Aura software for Linux, send me a PM.


----------



## widonwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> I finally got all my parts, ryzen 1700x, crosshair VI and 3200 Corsair dominator ram (CMD16GX4M2B3200C16).
> 
> I couldn't get the ram to 3200 with any of the DOCP settings, flashed to bios 1107.
> I did get it to 2999 with some DOCP setting though.
> 
> I also put the cpu voltage on 1.39 and overclocked to 3700mhz. I'm aiming for a standard OC to run the pc at daily without using very high voltage. Is this good?
> 
> Is there any settings I should disable or enable? I couldn't find XFR anywhere in the bios to disable.
> 
> EDIT: Actually I just realized this isn't even an OC really. I should put it at 1.36 and 3.8ghz or so right?


You should be able to get 3775Mhz with 1,35V .


----------



## dorbot

OK, just clean reinstalled windows.

Got this again.

Installing AsusZsSrv ...

Unhandled Exception: System.InvalidOperationException: Exception occurred while initializing the installation:
System.IO.FileLoadException: Could not load file or assembly 'file:///C:\ZenStates\AsusZsSrv.exe' or one of its dependencies. Operation is not supported. (Exception from HRESULT: 0x80131515).
at System.Configuration.Install.ManagedInstallerClass.InstallHelper(String[] args)
at AsusZsSrvMan.Program.Main(String[] args)

Might take a break before I put my fist through the screen.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> OK, just clean reinstalled windows.
> Got this again.
> 
> Installing AsusZsSrv ...
> Unhandled Exception: System.InvalidOperationException: Exception occurred while initializing the installation:
> 
> System.IO.FileLoadException: Could not load file or assembly 'file:///C:\ZenStates\AsusZsSrv.exe' or one of its dependencies. Operation is not supported. (Exception from HRESULT: 0x80131515).
> 
> at System.Configuration.Install.ManagedInstallerClass.InstallHelper(String[] args)
> 
> at AsusZsSrvMan.Program.Main(String[] args)
> 
> Might take a break before I put my fist through the screen.


Which Windows version/build?


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Which Windows version/build?


win 10 pro retail.

ver 1703

build 15063.250

I assume thats creators, coz the install media was downloaded today.

Back to the drawing board for me!

I will continue to polish my fist...

lol.


----------



## Xzow

Is AISuite 3 working for anyone? It's giving me some access violation error.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> Is AISuite 3 working for anyone? It's giving me some access violation error.


You have to specifically run the installer as administrator i believe to get it to install/uninstall properly, else it wont actually install all the components but tell you it did.


----------



## SirMacke

Uh, found a problem.
Perhaps it is mentioned allready.

I'm running on DOCP 1/Standard = 3200Mhz @ 14-14-14-34 @ 1.35v

CPU-Z begs to differ.


Works if i go into UEFI and change nothing, F10 -- Boot.

UEFI 1107


----------



## hotstocks

Well after 2 months I have finally found stability in IBT maximum on my 1800X at 3950 mhz. Despite Elmor or Stilts scare me for 2 months LLC advice (which I respect), I have found to be 100% stable either I can use:

1) 1.3625v with LLC 5 (lower LLC will pass all but IBT max). I choose to run daily at fixed multiplier/voltage because 1.3625v LLC 5 keeps my processor at 1.352v-1.363v at all times. And that is what I expect, a locked in voltage that I set and the mobo achieves. Anything less than LLC 5 I get a huge amount of vdroop and lower voltages than I selected with instability. I am NOT worried about LLC 5's tiny voltage overshoots as I have been running computers at LLC 5 like my 4.7GHz Sandy Bridge for 6 years without degredation. Not to mention the fact that to be 100% IBT max stable with <5 LLC I would need to do 2)

2) Approx. 1.43v LLC 3 needed to run the same 3950mhz. Voltages are all over the place from 1.35-1.44v. Throttling due to heat even with a Corsair H100i and 2000 RPM Noctua industrial fans.

OBVIOUSLY option #1 with no throttling and max temps at 60C is far better than option #2 with throttling and max temps over 70C. Not to mention even if option 1 with LLC 5 overshoots a tiny bit over 1.363v that I can't see without an oscilloscope, IT IS NO WHERE NEAR THE CONSTANT VOLTAGE OF OPTION #2 WHICH IS FAR HIGHER AND HOTTER.

So in conclusion, while Elmor and Stilt give good academic advice, it is not the best advice for everyone in every situation. My chip does 3950mhz and that is it. You can throw as much voltage and LLC as you want at it and it won't do 4ghz IBT max stable, but it sure does 3950mhz at a nice low voltage with LLC 5. I'll take that, it is only a 50mhz difference which is psychological. And my magic memory is running at 3590 C16. I really think their no LLC > 2 advice is because you will always have some fool who sets voltage at 1.45v because they see it on the web or from AMD as max, AND THEN they set LLC 5 on their Wraith cooler, lol. Yeah that is a bad idea. But if your voltage is low enough that a little higher offshoot is still lower than stock volts or even 1.4v, and your temps are good, their is absolutely no reason not to use LLC5 and KNOW what your voltage is going to be locked in as, rather than a floating voltage. And yeah, I think P states are only usefull for saving battery on laptops. Anyone building a $1500 computer is silly if they mess with P states to save $23.72 a year on a plugged in desktop.


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Well after 2 months I have finally found stability in IBT maximum on my 1800X at 3950 mhz. Despite Elmor or Stilts scare me for 2 months LLC advice (which I respect), I have found to be 100% stable either I can use:
> 
> 1) 1.3625v with LLC 5 (lower LLC will pass all but IBT max). I choose to run daily at fixed multiplier/voltage because 1.3625v LLC 5 keeps my processor at 1.352v-1.363v at all times. And that is what I expect, a locked in voltage that I set and the mobo achieves. Anything less than LLC 5 I get a huge amount of vdroop and lower voltages than I selected with instability. I am NOT worried about LLC 5's tiny voltage overshoots as I have been running computers at LLC 5 like my 4.7GHz Sandy Bridge for 6 years without degredation. Not to mention the fact that to be 100% IBT max stable with <5 LLC I would need to do 2)
> 
> 2) Approx. 1.43v LLC 3 needed to run the same 3950mhz. Voltages are all over the place from 1.35-1.44v. Throttling due to heat even with a Corsair H100i and 2000 RPM Noctua industrial fans.
> 
> OBVIOUSLY option #1 with no throttling and max temps at 60C is far better than option #2 with throttling and max temps over 70C. Not to mention even if option 1 with LLC 5 overshoots a tiny bit over 1.363v that I can't see without an oscilloscope, IT IS NO WHERE NEAR THE CONSTANT VOLTAGE OF OPTION #2 WHICH IS FAR HIGHER AND HOTTER.
> 
> So in conclusion, while Elmor and Stilt give good academic advice, it is not the best advice for everyone in every situation. My chip does 3950mhz and that is it. You can throw as much voltage and LLC as you want at it and it won't do 4ghz IBT max stable, but it sure does 3950mhz at a nice low voltage with LLC 5. I'll take that, it is only a 50mhz difference which is psychological. And my magic memory is running at 3590 C16. I really think their no LLC > 2 advice is because you will always have some fool who sets voltage at 1.45v because they see it on the web or from AMD as max, AND THEN they set LLC 5 on their Wraith cooler, lol. Yeah that is a bad idea. But if your voltage is low enough that a little higher offshoot is still lower than stock volts or even 1.4v, and your temps are good, their is absolutely no reason not to use LLC5 and KNOW what your voltage is going to be locked in as, rather than a floating voltage. And yeah, I think P states are only usefull for saving battery on laptops. Anyone building a $1500 computer is silly if they mess with P states to save $23.72 a year on a plugged in desktop.


Congrats on finding your stable OC!

I've noticed a few of you get a very minimal voltage boost with LLC5. On my end the voltage jumps up 0.04-0.06V above my manual setting when using LLC5. Anybody have any idea why mine spikes so much?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Well after 2 months I have finally found stability in IBT maximum on my 1800X at 3950 mhz. Despite Elmor or Stilts scare me for 2 months LLC advice (which I respect), I have found to be 100% stable either I can use:
> 
> 1) 1.3625v with LLC 5 (lower LLC will pass all but IBT max). I choose to run daily at fixed multiplier/voltage because 1.3625v LLC 5 keeps my processor at 1.352v-1.363v at all times. And that is what I expect, a locked in voltage that I set and the mobo achieves. Anything less than LLC 5 I get a huge amount of vdroop and lower voltages than I selected with instability. I am NOT worried about LLC 5's tiny voltage overshoots as I have been running computers at LLC 5 like my 4.7GHz Sandy Bridge for 6 years without degredation. Not to mention the fact that to be 100% IBT max stable with <5 LLC I would need to do 2)
> 
> 2) Approx. 1.43v LLC 3 needed to run the same 3950mhz. Voltages are all over the place from 1.35-1.44v. Throttling due to heat even with a Corsair H100i and 2000 RPM Noctua industrial fans.
> 
> OBVIOUSLY option #1 with no throttling and max temps at 60C is far better than option #2 with throttling and max temps over 70C. Not to mention even if option 1 with LLC 5 overshoots a tiny bit over 1.363v that I can't see without an oscilloscope, IT IS NO WHERE NEAR THE CONSTANT VOLTAGE OF OPTION #2 WHICH IS FAR HIGHER AND HOTTER.
> 
> So in conclusion, while Elmor and Stilt give good academic advice, it is not the best advice for everyone in every situation. My chip does 3950mhz and that is it. You can throw as much voltage and LLC as you want at it and it won't do 4ghz IBT max stable, but it sure does 3950mhz at a nice low voltage with LLC 5. I'll take that, it is only a 50mhz difference which is psychological. And my magic memory is running at 3590 C16. I really think their no LLC > 2 advice is because you will always have some fool who sets voltage at 1.45v because they see it on the web or from AMD as max, AND THEN they set LLC 5 on their Wraith cooler, lol. Yeah that is a bad idea. But if your voltage is low enough that a little higher offshoot is still lower than stock volts or even 1.4v, and your temps are good, their is absolutely no reason not to use LLC5 and KNOW what your voltage is going to be locked in as, rather than a floating voltage. And yeah, I think P states are only usefull for saving battery on laptops. Anyone building a $1500 computer is silly if they mess with P states to save $23.72 a year on a plugged in desktop.


Not sure how you're measuring your spikes but software is more then likely not fast enough to catch your voltage spikes, if elmor/raja/stilt tell us not to use anything above LLC 2 you bet your behind I wont use that much. You may not notice it but its their, may be doing more harm then good just to pass IBT that your CPU won't be doing that much work load in the first place.

And this is part of the problem i have on people telling someone else how to stability test, things can and will go wrong. Raja even showed us on the oscilloscope what happens when using LLC5.


----------



## Mitzrael777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crysis90*
> 
> That's because of XFR.
> If you are keeping your CPU to default frequency, you can set a manual value of voltage between 1.15 V and 1.25 V.


Yeah true







but i want to use P-state for the CPU to downlock itself on idle.


----------



## Mitzrael777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirMacke*
> 
> Uh, found a problem.
> Perhaps it is mentioned allready.
> 
> I'm running on DOCP 1/Standard = 3200Mhz @ 14-14-14-34 @ 1.35v
> 
> CPU-Z begs to differ.
> 
> 
> Works if i go into UEFI and change nothing, F10 -- Boot.
> 
> UEFI 1107


What is your type of Ram, i have the same thing and i run Gskill 4266 Mhz CL19 kit, i found that 14-14-14-34 will always get back to 2133 on cold boot and sometime not even on cold boot, try 16-16-16-36 at 3200Mhz at 1.35 volts, for me it is working flawlessly.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitzrael777*
> 
> What is your type of Ram, i have the same thing and i run Gskill 4266 Mhz CL19 kit, i found that 14-14-14-34 will always get back to 2133 on cold boot and sometime not even on cold boot, try 16-16-16-36 at 3200Mhz at 1.35 volts, for me it is working flawlessly.


Just as usual: memory training fails, settings revert to default. Mostly accurs when either cold booting or using settings that won't work.


----------



## Kriant

Ok, got rid of black screens on cold boot. Wasn't mobo related in the end.

Back to figuring out stable OC @ 4.0ghz


----------



## Mitzrael777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Just as usual: memory training fails, settings revert to default. Mostly accurs when either cold booting or using settings that won't work.


What type of ram are you using ? from what company, the ram i got are Samsung B-die, pretty sure it is why i get it working at 3200 Mhz at CL16-16-16-36 @ 1.35 volts, i can get it at 14-14-14-34 but not stable, it will work, but as soon as i cold boot, it get back to 2133.

even if i push 1.225 volt on SOC, 1.45 volt on RAM and Ram Vboot at 1.5.


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Ok, got rid of black screens on cold boot. Wasn't mobo related in the end.
> 
> Back to figuring out stable OC @ 4.0ghz


What was it? To help others that might have.


----------



## SirMacke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitzrael777*
> 
> What is your type of Ram, i have the same thing and i run Gskill 4266 Mhz CL19 kit, i found that 14-14-14-34 will always get back to 2133 on cold boot and sometime not even on cold boot, try 16-16-16-36 at 3200Mhz at 1.35 volts, for me it is working flawlessly.


G.Skill RipjawsV DDR4-3200 C14 DC - 16GB a.k.a F4-3200C14D-16GVR

It worked flawlessly untill 1107.
1002 before that.
I have now set it to Manual 3200Mhz @ 14-14-14-34 @ 1.355v
We'll see if that works.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitzrael777*
> 
> What type of ram are you using ? from what company, the ram i got are Samsung B-die, pretty sure it is why i get it working at 3200 Mhz at CL16-16-16-36 @ 1.35 volts, i can get it at 14-14-14-34 but not stable, it will work, but as soon as i cold boot, it get back to 2133.
> 
> even if i push 1.225 volt on SOC, 1.45 volt on RAM and Ram Vboot at 1.5.


I use a 2x8 Gb Trident-Z 3200C14 Kit, Samsung B-Die, which will not train from complete power drain and sometimes even from cold. It's just a known limitation atm.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitzrael777*
> 
> It does not want to stabilize, even at 1.225 volts on SOC, and ram at 1.45 and a 1.5 Volts boot ram, 14-14-14-34, it will boot, but cold boot will revert it to 2133, sometimes it will take it, some other times no.
> 
> What is the maximum recommended SOC voltages ?
> 
> But 3200 Mhz at 16-16-16-36 1.35 volts and normal SOC voltages of 1.13 no problem, works flawlessly even cold boot.


Yep im getting customed to always going into the bios to make sure the oc sticks, that way I dont have to restart windows. My SOC is at 1.22 and im wondering the same thing, is it safe. Also how high can you go on the bclk thats considered safe for 24/7?

At least your running at 3200 mhz, some people cant even get that. Try 16-15-15-15-35 and see if you can get that to work.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitzrael777*
> 
> I will give it a try, i was not able to get anything over 3200 Mhz, what was the timing you set for 3400 Mhz ?


Well, I got lucky and im at 3400 mhz, bclk 106.4, 1.35 voltage and 1.35 boot voltage, 1.22 SOC, 14-14-14-14-34, I have the G skill RGB 4133 cl 19 1.35v kit from newegg.


----------



## Mitzrael777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> I use a 2x8 Gb Trident-Z 3200C14 Kit, Samsung B-Die, which will not train from complete power drain and sometimes even from cold. It's just a known limitation atm.


This is since Bios 1107, because at 1002 i had not problem at all with 3200 Mhz , CL 14-14-14-34 at 1.35 Volts

But sadly Bios 1107, boot really really fast...


----------



## Mitzrael777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Yep im getting customed to always going into the bios to make sure the oc sticks, that way I dont have to restart windows. My SOC is at 1.22 and im wondering the same thing, is it safe. Also how high can you go on the bclk thats considered safe for 24/7?
> 
> At least your running at 3200 mhz, some people cant even get that. Try 16-15-15-15-35 and see if you can get that to work.


i will give it a Try
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Well, I got lucky and im at 3400 mhz, bclk 106.4, 1.35 voltage and 1.35 boot voltage, 1.22 SOC, 14-14-14-14-34, I have the G skill RGB 4133 cl 19 1.35v kit from newegg.


i will try those settings too, i am packing Gskill RGB 4266 Mhz CL19 1.40 kit, newegg also


----------



## Mitzrael777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirMacke*
> 
> G.Skill RipjawsV DDR4-3200 C14 DC - 16GB a.k.a F4-3200C14D-16GVR
> 
> It worked flawlessly untill 1107.
> 1002 before that.
> I have now set it to Manual 3200Mhz @ 14-14-14-34 @ 1.355v
> We'll see if that works.


True at BIOS 1002, i had no problem running my Gskill 4266 Mhz CL19 1.40 volts kit at 3200 Mhz, 14-14-14-34 @ 1.35 volts since 1107.

i tried to push 1.45 even 1.55 volts, nothing, also pushing SOC at 1.225 volts nope still a no no. always get cold boot at 2133, get into BIOS save nothing and i get 3200 Mhz CL14-14-14-34 working.


----------



## Xzow

What's Tweaker's Paradise? I can't find that anywhere in the bios. Is it some software?


----------



## superchad

nevermind about me stating to get 3200 to work, can't even get 2933 fully stable apparently so i dropped back down to 2666


----------



## GrooveIsNow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> What's Tweaker's Paradise? I can't find that anywhere in the bios. Is it some software?


It's just above where you would set your CPU Core voltage in Extreme Tweaker


----------



## afdude2018

Anybody else trying to run a capture card with this mobo and it not posting no matter what PCIe slot you use? Trying to us an Avermedia Live Gamer HD(C985) and it just will not post. Getting IDE Detect code. I've removed it from my system until a fix is released. I stream games and I offload the local recording to the capture card and just use the cpu for streaming. I'm having to use the cpu for both now.

Also trying to find the right settings to get my RAM to run at it's 3200 speed. This thread has been a huge help just trying to get it to run at 2666.


----------



## blah238

So what does it mean when I set the multiplier to 37 and the CPU won't go over 1.5GHz in the OS? Temps seem good, tried increasing CPU Core Voltage to no effect. Multiplier 36 works fine.


----------



## blah238

Also is there any way to increase the overclock for a specific number of cores as opposed to all 8? Since games tend to only utilize 1-4 cores we could probably get higher overclocks on just the first few.


----------



## SirMacke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitzrael777*
> 
> True at BIOS 1002, i had no problem running my Gskill 4266 Mhz CL19 1.40 volts kit at 3200 Mhz, 14-14-14-34 @ 1.35 volts since 1107.
> 
> i tried to push 1.45 even 1.55 volts, nothing, also pushing SOC at 1.225 volts nope still a no no. always get cold boot at 2133, get into BIOS save nothing and i get 3200 Mhz CL14-14-14-34 working.


Yeah, cold-booting will get my system to 2133mhz 15-15-15-36 @ 1.2v

@elmor Bugreport!

I will downgrade to 1002.
20% loss of bandwidht with this.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Does not but i prefer to use the ones right next to the clear cmos/bios flashback buttons as those are the ones directly controlled by the cpu. I haven't had any issues with my corsair strafe and corsair m65 rgb pro.


Ha I have the Strafe Silent and M65 too, a great combo for me. No issues with them on this board either, my previous Maximus would occasionally not recognize them properly.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Haven't been able to replicate these errors, will keep trying. Difficult with all the different OS configurations. Antivirus software is definitely #1 on the suspicion list. If anyone could test by disabling software by software that would help loads (for example booting in diagnostic mode).


I only use Windows defender. I think mine might have happened after a failed overclock. Initially, the symptom was a user account control permission box popping up, and then a failed box from ZenStates.


----------



## Alwrath

Update : got 3500 mhz ram stable! 109.4 bclk, 1.42 boot voltage, 1.42 ram voltage, SOC is still at 1.22.

It appears on Ryzen 1700 as soon as you go past 3300 mhz ram you need alot more voltage to keep it stable at cl 14.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobertuSI*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> so I just tried to tune the timings on my G.Skill Trident Z RGB 16 GB DDR4-3000 RAM (F4-3000C16D-16GTZR, Hynix I believe) at 3200 [email protected],4V from CL16-18-18-18-38 to CL16-16-16-16-36 when my DIMM installed in the B2 slot got corrupted. Now it isn't recognized anymore, only the DIMM in A2 is working. When I try to boot with only the corrupted stick installed in A2 my system will get stuck at Q-Code "0d". However the other stick is running fine. Should I go for an RMA right away or is there any potential chance of getting the Stick to work again?
> 
> EDIT: BIOS 1107, SOC Voltage was on 1,2V no LLC when it got corrupted. I was using AURA, but as I made the changes in BIOS I don't really think that AURA bricked it.


I have not heard of a bios change corrupting a DRAM module. As you were using Aura, that is the by far the likely culprit. It boils down to RMA quick, or fix with Thaiphoon.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Ha I have the Strafe Silent and M65 too, a great combo for me. No issues with them on this board either, my previous Maximus would occasionally not recognize them properly.


Ive had zero CUE errors as well with my new build and zero not functioning issues at cold boot.

Old build would sometimes not load up my CUE profile even using the same CUE version. Might be a fresh install helped but so far my build has hsd zero issues of any kind. Been 3 days still cold boots at 3200mhz still above 19-20°C.


----------



## dorbot

The Zenstates Saga continues....








.

Elmor, I got it working for the time being. I double clicked AsusZsSrvMan and it did whatever it does without any parameters. I then ran AsusZsSrv again without parameters and it moaned about not being able to start like that.

Then I double clicked AsusZenstates again and it worked.

I wish I had done this from an elevated command prompt so I could have copied whatever happened. I am not sure why doing this seems to unblock whatever turd is constipating it all.

I'll see if it survives a reboot.

The Saga continues.....

EDIT.

I have my Zenstates folder on my d: drive now. If that made any difference, I could not say, but doing the above before (in the previous windows install) seemed to help.

So for now it appears fully functional. I'll stop fiddling. If it aint broke.........


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Not sure how you're measuring your spikes but software is more then likely not fast enough to catch your voltage spikes, if elmor/raja/stilt tell us not to use anything above LLC 2 you bet your behind I wont use that much. You may not notice it but its their, may be doing more harm then good just to pass IBT that your CPU won't be doing that much work load in the first place.
> 
> And this is part of the problem i have on people telling someone else how to stability test, things can and will go wrong. Raja even showed us on the oscilloscope what happens when using LLC5.


You are entirely missing the point of my post. If I am at 1.3625v with LLC 5, SURE it may spike to 1.39v too fast for software to see. But I am still at a WAY WAY lower voltage than
all these guys running 1.42v LLC 3 or 1.45v LLC 1. I am at a safer and steadier voltage period. It is not like the spikes are .5 volts, they are more like .02v.


----------



## Ubardog

sorry guys out of loop i been working hard.

UEFI 1107 with 003
Still can't fix LED's on 1st boot but nvm








With ASUS ZenStates 0.2.2 I thought Ref clock was meant to be working with it ? I have Raised to 100.2 and In OS it dose not down clock any more.

Vcore on auto
AMD CMS page
CBP disabled and C state enabled no change on pstate page

I have reapplied Zenstate and rebooted. Still no down clock Am i missing something i search the several hundred posts I've missed recently

Ty for any suggestions .

if I cant get it working i will just just go back to Uefi Pstates for now coz i know im 100% stable 3.85 at 1.35v- auto LLC


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> You are entirely missing the point of my post. If I am at 1.3625v with LLC 5, SURE it may spike to 1.39v too fast for software to see. But I am still at a WAY WAY lower voltage than
> all these guys running 1.42v LLC 3 or 1.45v LLC 1. I am at a safer and steadier voltage period. It is not like the spikes are .5 volts, they are more like .02v.


You're only seeing 1.39, how do you know its not spiking beyond that. LLC 5im pretty sure is around 180% if not more in voltage.


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> sorry guys out of loop i been working hard.
> 
> UEFI 1107 with 003
> Still can't fix LED's on 1st boot but nvm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With ASUS ZenStates 0.2.2 I thought Ref clock was meant to be working with it ? I have Raised to 100.2 and In OS it dose not down clock any more.


This happens with me also, asked a couple of times but i guess answer was missed


----------



## Alwrath

Update : tried cl15,16, and 17 on 3500 mhz ram with lower voltage, does not scale well at all. Looks like Ryzen 1700 needs dram voltage pretty high for 3500+ no matter what your CL is at. Also, it did the boot loop a couple times, increased my soc to 1.23 and now its rock solid restarting.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> You are entirely missing the point of my post. If I am at 1.3625v with LLC 5, SURE it may spike to 1.39v too fast for software to see. But I am still at a WAY WAY lower voltage than
> all these guys running 1.42v LLC 3 or 1.45v LLC 1. I am at a safer and steadier voltage period. It is not like the spikes are .5 volts, they are more like .02v.


Why do you believe you're at a safer and steadier voltage than those using LLC3 and LLC1? At idle, 1.42v and 1.45v won't do much at all because you're not actually pushing power through. It's only when you're at a high voltage + pushing a lot of power (load) where the dangers of the volts come in. And actually the users using LLC1 and LLC3 have steadier voltage because they won't see your high spikes. I am also betting your spikes are much higher than .02v especially at LLC5. Also vDroop is something that chip manufacturers added on purpose to prevent dangers.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Yep im getting customed to always going into the bios to make sure the oc sticks, that way I dont have to restart windows. My SOC is at 1.22 and im wondering the same thing, is it safe. Also how high can you go on the bclk thats considered safe for 24/7?
> 
> At least your running at 3200 mhz, some people cant even get that. Try 16-15-15-15-35 and see if you can get that to work.


SOC Voltage recommended ambient 1.15V, maximum up to 1.20V, from the C6H overclocking guide. You are a tad over that. I run 1.1 for SOC, and am at 3372.6 MHz with 14-14-14-14-34 timing. Your mileage may vary, but the point is excessive SOC voltages should not be necessary.


----------



## dorbot

Reboot and......... Zenstates is working automatically on startup!

Holy moly!

(Dorbot dances round the room singing and making a grand old fool of himself.)










The only thing that worries me now is setting something unattainable in ZenStates with automatic application on startup.

I wonder what the escape plan is if you get into a failed P-State overclock boot loop?

I suppose safe mode, but I don't know where the ZenStates config file is.

Or MsConfig startup perhaps?

dunno.

Can always clean install Windows, though it is not the most elegant or efficient solution.

Or just make sure it can handle it before you commit it to auto. But some fool will always set 5GHZ at 1.1999v....

Drrrrrriiiiiiiiiink!


----------



## TheMadMan697

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I have not heard of a bios change corrupting a DRAM module. As you were using Aura, that is the by far the likely culprit. It boils down to RMA quick, or fix with Thaiphoon.


My god I cant believe this is not fixed yet. I have a set of G.SKILL F4-3600C16D-16GTZR RGB memory so I have been avoiding installing any kind of RGB lighting control software because of this issue. Has gskill / asus even acknowledged the issue do you know?

I am still able to return my memory to amazon so at this point I am seriously considering returning it and getting a different kit. If I were to do that is there any kit you would recommend. Is the non RGB gskill trident z still one of the best?


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadMan697*
> 
> My god I cant believe this is not fixed yet. I have a set of G.SKILL F4-3600C16D-16GTZR RGB memory so I have been avoiding installing any kind of RGB lighting control software because of this issue. Has gskill / asus even acknowledged the issue do you know?
> 
> I am still able to return my memory to amazon so at this point I am seriously considering returning it and getting a different kit. If I were to do that is there any kit you would recommend. Is the non RGB gskill trident z still one of the best?


I think Elmor said there was a new Aura being tested internally and may be ready for external testing within the week.

Also it is my understanding that any RAM can be affected, not just the GSkill RGB stuff. I think Aura in its present form can cause mayhem on the SMBus without RGB RAM being present.

Its more to do with how all programs that utilise the SMBus organise themselves so they dont all speak at the same time. Aura is the drunk one at the party that just shouts whatever at any time. Perhaps not a perfect analogy but hey its kind of how I understand it.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> We've been using 1.9V for benchmarking purposes without problems, but that's definitely not recommended for daily use. Also note that different DRAM ICs have different tolerances.
> Are there any settings I can use to replicate this? When are you getting the message, can you take a screenshot or a picture?
> It will be flashed over in the next BIOS version which updates the EC. If you want to revert send me a PM and I'll send you a version which will reflash it to a normal version for you.
> Start with CMOS defaults, then set P0/P1/P2 to Custom under AMD CBS so that they get their default values. Also set Global C-states to Enabled. Leave CPU Ratio to Auto under Extreme Tweaker. BCLK overclocking should not disable P-states if set like this, at least on 1107 BIOS. Maybe already implemented this way on 0079 etc, but not sure.
> Not tasked with any of those boards at the moment. Got plenty of other things to do.
> 
> Haven't been able to replicate these errors, will keep trying. Difficult with all the different OS configurations. Antivirus software is definitely #1 on the suspicion list. If anyone could test by disabling software by software that would help loads (for example booting in diagnostic mode).
> Since the sticks work independently in B-slots, it does sound like the board or IMC is to blame. Try reseating the CPU, if it doesn't help it's most likely RMA time.
> Both are supported and works with a firmware update. It might be that POST code readout is disabled on the later BIOSes because it was causing some issues with our fix related to the bricking issue.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> For the Evaluation copy message its just setting fastboot to off. I left it off though and the odd behaviour seems to have settled spontaneously! It is now booting from a powered off state with 3200MHz RAM what seems like every time. But I didn't do anything. Also I quite like the "evaluation version" message, its sort of cool!


I also have this "Evaluation Copy" thing. I've never had the 0083 BIOS on my system, nor have I used the "early release" 1107 this forum had before it went up on the Asus site, I've only used the one that came on my board (which actually was one of the "0" numbered BIOS and I suppose could've been 083). the 1002 bios, and the 1107 bios, all from the Asus support site. I know I did not have 1001 or whatever (the "stock" bios) on my board when I got it, as I suspect it was one of the later shipments to Newegg, I didn't order it until a couple of weeks ago.

I can't imagine reinstalling W10 will help with the Zenstates thing, my copy is releitively "fresh" (only having been installed perhaps 5-7 days ago) and it's doing it so...


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I think that Voodoo Jungle recently updated the free version of Thaiphoon to allow the comparator to work but for writing to the modules you still need to throw 20 quid at it.


Would you know how to go about DOING that? I can't seem to access the database with my Demo Copy .


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> We're working on a fix, hopefully ready for external testing this week.


Bless you Elmor. My Rig looks very sad with only the RAM lit up (using G.Skill's...horrible, yet strangely Aura-looking software) just to set it to Red, it's too dark in there with no LEDs at all







Once you have a beta fix I'd be happy to take a look at it for you, as soon as I figure what's going on with my sticks.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vAro*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Just got my CH6, 1800X and some RAM kits for testing.
> 
> Flashed the BIOS to 1107 and got the following results:
> 
> The Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 with single rank Hynix chips are running at 2.933 MHz, The GeIL EVO X Stealth Black GEX416GB3200C16DC running at 2.933 MHz and rocking single rank Samsung B-Dies *woop woop* but 3.200 MHz isn't stable yet. :S
> 
> I also tried two Trident Z RGB-Kits:
> 
> The one with Samsung B-Dies (F4-3200C14D-16GTZR) is running superb at 3.200 MHz but I'm facing problems with the other kit. It's the F4-3000C15D-16GTZR with single rank Hynix chips which will only work at a maximum of 2.400 MHz. If I choose 2.667 or higher it will boot but won't recognize the higher clocks and will run RAM with 2.133 MHz. I was also trying to lower the timings, adjusting the dram volts... but no luck here.
> 
> Any ideas or tips? I really love the freaking rgb RAM (thought I would never they said) and there is no way back. Would be great to get the F4-3000C15D-16GTZR running with at least 2.933 MHz because it's so much cheaper than the one with the Samsung B-Dies. Any chances that the AGESA may update will solve this? Don't want to wait too long because I want to get my head free and overclock the 1800X but first the RAM issue needs to be fixed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Trident Z RGB with Samsung B-Dies are almost as expensive as the 32 GB Kit F4-2400C15D-32GTZR, this will be dual rank for sure, but if this is running at 2.400 MHz... Hmm I don't know.
> 
> Cheers,
> vAro


VAro,

You may want to try the 3600 kit that runs at CL14 (That's what I use) having no trouble with 3200mhz with voltage at 1.5 (it may work with less, I haven't tried dialing it back yet). Running about 224 on Newegg right now. Make sure you're not using Aura though, or risk corrupting those sticks, as Elmor just said earlier, (potential) fix is on the way.


----------



## Alwrath

Update : tried lowering SOC voltage to 1.18, 1.2, and 1.22. Became stable again at 1.22 after restarting multiple times. Motherboard likes to throw a hissy fit sometimes after restart but it looks like the SOC being at least 1.22 was the key to 3500 mhz, along with 1.42 ram voltage.

How long do you think my board will last with the SOC being at 1.22? Think its safe for 24/7?


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Would you know how to go about DOING that? I can't seem to access the database with my Demo Copy .


The database button is the box icon with a magnifying glass second from the right. You have to then download the SPD database, then search it till you find your sticks. double click and it loads. Close that window

and the data remains, indicated under the little gears icon under the file menu. the comparator button is the far right button with two arrows looping. In the comparator window there is a button on the right to import from the hex editor or another button to import from a file.

I would read both your sticks now and save the dumps to files so you can compare them with a good hex dump from the database later

There you go! Clear as mud.


----------



## Xzow

What are some good RGB LED strips that you can just plug into this motherboard and use without any extra stuff?


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> You are entirely missing the point of my post. If I am at 1.3625v with LLC 5, SURE it may spike to 1.39v too fast for software to see. But I am still at a WAY WAY lower voltage than
> all these guys running 1.42v LLC 3 or 1.45v LLC 1. I am at a safer and steadier voltage period. It is not like the spikes are .5 volts, they are more like .02v.


Code:



Code:


Setting            Idle         Load
LLC 1 (Auto)    1.357V  1.36V
LLC 2           1.357V  1.37V
LLC 3           1.357V  1.4V 
LLC 4           1.357V  1.42V
LLC 5           1.357V  1.44V




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Be careful with CPU voltage. Setting 1.35V in the BIOS does not mean the processor receives this voltage, proven here with LLC 5, which adds nearly a tenth of a volt. For the remainder of today's story, the values we're reporting are verified with help from Asus' test points.



Read here.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/overclocking-amd-ryzen,5011-2.html


----------



## YpsiNine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitzrael777*
> 
> This is since Bios 1107, because at 1002 i had not problem at all with 3200 Mhz , CL 14-14-14-34 at 1.35 Volts
> 
> But sadly Bios 1107, boot really really fast...


It's the same for me, I used Bios 0081 @ 3200 14-14-14-34 at 1,35 Volts. Never a cold boot issue.
I upgraded to 1107, and now this doesn't work any longer, I get the cold boot problem when powering on the computer after it has been off for the night. Of course, all other settings equal to the 0081 Bios.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> What are some good RGB LED strips that you can just plug into this motherboard and use without any extra stuff?


Any 5050 RGB strps with the correct fitting on the end. Though soldering the connector on isnt hard if you have some solder and an iron.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> I finally got all my parts, ryzen 1700x, crosshair VI and 3200 Corsair dominator ram (CMD16GX4M2B3200C16).
> 
> I couldn't get the ram to 3200 with any of the DOCP settings, flashed to bios 1107.
> I did get it to 2999 with some DOCP setting though.
> 
> I also put the cpu voltage on 1.39 and overclocked to 3700mhz. I'm aiming for a standard OC to run the pc at daily without using very high voltage. Is this good?
> 
> Is there any settings I should disable or enable? I couldn't find XFR anywhere in the bios to disable.
> 
> EDIT: Actually I just realized this isn't even an OC really. I should put it at 1.36 and 3.8ghz or so right?


Be careful with 1.39, make sure when you're stress testing your max VCore never breaks 1.425v, it theoretically could, depending on LLC settings and general voltage variance. Robert Hallock says no more than 1.425v on a daily basis or Ryzen will "exhibit shortened component longevity". I was able to make 3.975 @ 1.41, but it was bleeding over to 1.455v at max stress in Aida and OCCT, so I backed down to 1.3975, and with LLC level 2, I never exceed 1.41v, I had to back down to 39.50 on the multiplier to do that though.


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Any 5050 RGB strps with the correct fitting on the end. Though soldering the connector on isnt hard if you have some solder and an iron.


I mean, do you know any specific product that has that connector?


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Be careful with 1.39, make sure when you're stress testing your max VCore never breaks 1.425v, it theoretically could, depending on LLC settings and general voltage variance. Robert Hallock says no more than 1.425v on a daily basis or Ryzen will "exhibit shortened component longevity". I was able to make 3.975 @ 1.41, but it was bleeding over to 1.455v at max stress in Aida and OCCT, so I backed down to 1.3975, and with LLC level 2, I never exceed 1.41v, I had to back down to 39.50 on the multiplier to do that though.


I actually changed it to 1.36 and 3.8ghz. Seems to be fine. CPU-Z reports it at 1.373 though.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Reboot and......... Zenstates is working automatically on startup!
> Holy moly!
> (Dorbot dances round the room singing and making a grand old fool of himself.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that worries me now is setting something unattainable in ZenStates with automatic application on startup.
> I wonder what the escape plan is if you get into a failed P-State overclock boot loop?
> I suppose safe mode, but I don't know where the ZenStates config file is.
> Or MsConfig startup perhaps?
> dunno.
> Can always clean install Windows, though it is not the most elegant or efficient solution.
> 
> Or just make sure it can handle it before you commit it to auto. But some fool will always set 5GHZ at 1.1999v....
> 
> Drrrrrriiiiiiiiiink!


I do a clear cmos, get to bios and set an intentional low clock, then change my settings in Zenstates, then back at it. I actually tend to do a manual overclock when trying for an iffy level. Then if it works, I change to a P-States version.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> I mean, do you know any specific product that has that connector?


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/351823880227?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Guy from Glasgow. The last picture has a picture of the connectors, they are on both ends. You will never need 5 metres for your rig. But if you have bought another cheapo controller from somewhere you can use the rest to make your desk look like a nightclub.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Well after 2 months I have finally found stability in IBT maximum on my 1800X at 3950 mhz. Despite Elmor or Stilts scare me for 2 months LLC advice (which I respect), I have found to be 100% stable either I can use:
> 
> 1) 1.3625v with LLC 5 (lower LLC will pass all but IBT max). I choose to run daily at fixed multiplier/voltage because 1.3625v LLC 5 keeps my processor at 1.352v-1.363v at all times. And that is what I expect, a locked in voltage that I set and the mobo achieves. Anything less than LLC 5 I get a huge amount of vdroop and lower voltages than I selected with instability. I am NOT worried about LLC 5's tiny voltage overshoots as I have been running computers at LLC 5 like my 4.7GHz Sandy Bridge for 6 years without degredation. Not to mention the fact that to be 100% IBT max stable with <5 LLC I would need to do 2)
> 
> 2) Approx. 1.43v LLC 3 needed to run the same 3950mhz. Voltages are all over the place from 1.35-1.44v. Throttling due to heat even with a Corsair H100i and 2000 RPM Noctua industrial fans.
> 
> Anyone building a $1500 computer is silly if they mess with P states to save $23.72 a year on a plugged in desktop.


The only "problem" I see with that hotstocks, is that 1.43v TECHNICALLY exceeds the maximum Robert Hallock set for Ryzen without degradation over time @ 1.425, however, I would imagine given how minuscule it is, you're unlikely to have issues within the operational life of your proc. Still, it IS possible. I have a similar issue with my 1600, it won't get past 39.50 stable (OCCT/Aida) almost no matter what I do, I can stabilize it @ 39.75 but have to set voltage to 1.41 to do it, and it spikes up to 1.43 at times, which I don't care for, plus it's about another 5c of heat, putting me closer to 65c than 60c, it's not worth it for me personally. However, on PStates, I plan on using them when I can, just to get it to clock down when I'm not doing intensive stuff, and to save on heating the room and running the fans higher, not so much about the electric bill (I'm running an 80+ Titanium PSU anyway). Just giving some perspective on that.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadMan697*
> 
> My god I cant believe this is not fixed yet. I have a set of G.SKILL F4-3600C16D-16GTZR RGB memory so I have been avoiding installing any kind of RGB lighting control software because of this issue. Has gskill / asus even acknowledged the issue do you know?
> 
> I am still able to return my memory to amazon so at this point I am seriously considering returning it and getting a different kit. If I were to do that is there any kit you would recommend. Is the non RGB gskill trident z still one of the best?


I chose G.SKILL TridentZ F4-3600C16D-16GTZSW as a replacement, and am happy with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I think Elmor said there was a new Aura being tested internally and may be ready for external testing within the week.


I saw his post, very encouraging that they are addressing it. Too late for me unfortunately, but for all who still have the RGB DRAM, and either not had it corrupt or reflashed it, a fix will be fantastic.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> Congrats on finding your stable OC!
> 
> I've noticed a few of you get a very minimal voltage boost with LLC5. On my end the voltage jumps up 0.04-0.06V above my manual setting when using LLC5. Anybody have any idea why mine spikes so much?


My guess: you're PSU is being a bit more "sloppy" in it's delivery than others' PSUs perhaps? Or your chip/board is just a bit different. It's a special snowflake.


----------



## aerotracks

Finally got the board (and new 3200C14 mems) over the weekend, on first look it seems very nice









http://abload.de/image.php?img=20170508-001930f2s0a.png


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadMan697*
> 
> My god I cant believe this is not fixed yet. I have a set of G.SKILL F4-3600C16D-16GTZR RGB memory so I have been avoiding installing any kind of RGB lighting control software because of this issue. Has gskill / asus even acknowledged the issue do you know?
> 
> I am still able to return my memory to amazon so at this point I am seriously considering returning it and getting a different kit. If I were to do that is there any kit you would recommend. Is the non RGB gskill trident z still one of the best?


Elmor just said a beta fix is in the works. I'd just hang on and wait, myself, or grab a copy of Typhoon Burner so you can correct your sticks.


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/351823880227?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Guy from Glasgow. The last picture has a picture of the connectors, they are on both ends. You will never need 5 metres for your rig. But if you have bought another cheapo controller from somewhere you can use the rest to make your desk look like a nightclub.


These aren't RGB though? Also I don't see where you pick the length.

Is there anything I can use that syncs together with the motherboard rgb controller in aura?


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> These aren't RGB though? Also I don't see where you pick the length.
> 
> Is there anything I can use that syncs together with the motherboard rgb controller in aura?


I thought there were two selections , colour is RGB, length is number of LEDs. I got 5050 x 300. works fine.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> I mean, do you know any specific product that has that connector?


I believe Cablemod sells some that have the "Aura sync/Asus" connector on them. They're pricey though. Was considering a couple myself.


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> I believe Cablemod sells some that have the "Aura sync/Asus" connector on them. They're pricey though. Was considering a couple myself.


Could you link the specific one?


----------



## Merkurio

Is there a way to see if my RAM sticks are suffered a damage or something?

I've a 16 GB's Trident Z RGB 3200 MHz CL14 kit, but when I tried the Aura Sync software a previous weeks ago, I messed it up everything.

Firstly, the RGB LED's of my CH6 don't work anymore, including the AMD cooler strip connected in the RGB pin, just the RAM's leds work. Also, I can't go further from the base 2133 MHz or my system crashes with very moderate usage (like old games and stuff like that) and got several heat spikes in my Ryzen 1700 and the system overall.

Furthermore, in some games I got an 8 Q-Code error with the orange DRAM's led flash up followed by random BSODs, apparently after 20 minutes of heavy load or so.

I tried creating a bootable USB with memtest86 to check it, but when it's checking parameters at the booting start, the system restarts and can not get any info.

Should I tramitate warranty of my CH6 in order to get the onboard RGB stuff back and maybe a proper RAM behaviour? Or should be a faulty RAM?

I just updated to the newest 1107 BIOS and everything seems as bad as before, with the CH6's RGB leds still dead and the same RAM behaviour.

I'm very desesperate and frustrate, please *HELP ME*.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> Could you link the specific one?


Sure. Assuming you don't want the wireless control kit (and I wouldn't personally) here's the 30cm length RGB:

https://cablemod.com/product/cablemod-widebeam-magnetic-rgb-led-strip-30cm/

and here's the 60cm length RGB:

https://cablemod.com/product/cablemod-widebeam-magnetic-rgb-led-strip-60cm/

These are magnetic so they'll stick wherever you want. The following is noted on them:

Here's what you get inside the package:

1 x WideBeam Magnetic RGB LED Strip
1 x ASUS® Compatibility Adapter
2 x 4-pin Connectors
*requires the CableMod WideBeam RGB LED Kit or ASUS motherboard with AURA RGB header to work

So I know they use Asus AURA RGB headers, because they specifically require them.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Well after 2 months I have finally found stability in IBT maximum on my 1800X at 3950 mhz. Despite Elmor or Stilts scare me for 2 months LLC advice (which I respect), I have found to be 100% stable either I can use:
> 
> 1) 1.3625v with LLC 5 (lower LLC will pass all but IBT max). I choose to run daily at fixed multiplier/voltage because 1.3625v LLC 5 keeps my processor at 1.352v-1.363v at all times. And that is what I expect, a locked in voltage that I set and the mobo achieves. Anything less than LLC 5 I get a huge amount of vdroop and lower voltages than I selected with instability. I am NOT worried about LLC 5's tiny voltage overshoots as I have been running computers at LLC 5 like my 4.7GHz Sandy Bridge for 6 years without degredation. Not to mention the fact that to be 100% IBT max stable with <5 LLC I would need to do 2)
> 
> 2) Approx. 1.43v LLC 3 needed to run the same 3950mhz. Voltages are all over the place from 1.35-1.44v. Throttling due to heat even with a Corsair H100i and 2000 RPM Noctua industrial fans.
> 
> OBVIOUSLY option #1 with no throttling and max temps at 60C is far better than option #2 with throttling and max temps over 70C. Not to mention even if option 1 with LLC 5 overshoots a tiny bit over 1.363v that I can't see without an oscilloscope, IT IS NO WHERE NEAR THE CONSTANT VOLTAGE OF OPTION #2 WHICH IS FAR HIGHER AND HOTTER.
> 
> So in conclusion, while Elmor and Stilt give good academic advice, it is not the best advice for everyone in every situation. My chip does 3950mhz and that is it. You can throw as much voltage and LLC as you want at it and it won't do 4ghz IBT max stable, but it sure does 3950mhz at a nice low voltage with LLC 5. I'll take that, it is only a 50mhz difference which is psychological. And my magic memory is running at 3590 C16. I really think their no LLC > 2 advice is because you will always have some fool who sets voltage at 1.45v because they see it on the web or from AMD as max, AND THEN they set LLC 5 on their Wraith cooler, lol. Yeah that is a bad idea. But if your voltage is low enough that a little higher offshoot is still lower than stock volts or even 1.4v, and your temps are good, their is absolutely no reason not to use LLC5 and KNOW what your voltage is going to be locked in as, rather than a floating voltage. And yeah, I think P states are only usefull for saving battery on laptops. Anyone building a $1500 computer is silly if they mess with P states to save $23.72 a year on a plugged in desktop.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You're only seeing 1.39, how do you know its not spiking beyond that. LLC 5im pretty sure is around 180% if not more in voltage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Setting            Idle         Load
> LLC 1 (Auto)    1.357V  1.36V
> LLC 2           1.357V  1.37V
> LLC 3           1.357V  1.4V
> LLC 4           1.357V  1.42V
> LLC 5           1.357V  1.44V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful with CPU voltage. Setting 1.35V in the BIOS does not mean the processor receives this voltage, proven here with LLC 5, which adds nearly a tenth of a volt. For the remainder of today's story, the values we're reporting are verified with help from Asus' test points.
> 
> 
> 
> Read here.
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/overclocking-amd-ryzen,5011-2.html



Idle:

Load:


There are reasonable arguments to be made on both sides of the higher volts / lower LLC level vs. lower volts / higher LLC debate. In my case, I want the lowest combined settings for a given overclock goal, which for me at the moment is 3.967 GHz at 1.3625V using LLC 4. If you peruse my voltages, under load I have a maximum peak of 1.362V, and settle in at 1.356V.

At idle I am at 1.375V. At these voltages, I really doubt I am spiking my CPU in dangerous territory. I can use LLC 2, though I need to go around 4.1875V with maximum peaks getting around 1.45V.

At this juncture I think LLC 4 and my voltages make more sense. One of the main reasons I chose this motherboard was the robust / overkill VRM engineering. So I am making the VRM's work harder, but feeding my CPU lower volts. I look at it this way - in the unlikely event of a failure, would I rather have a damaged CPU or a damaged motherboard. Since the CPU is significantly more expensive, I choose the motherboard failure.

Oh and I take that Tom's Hardware article with a dose of salt. I pay attention to more (IMOP) reliable and rigorous testers than that author. And I was the one who posted that article link in this forum. Some good stuff and some not so much in it.


----------



## damitdang

Yeah, I am having a very hard time getting a stable overclock by increasing Multiplier and core voltage.. like it won't even overclock to 3.8MHz when going to 1.45vcore. There is an option to use DOCP in the bios and I am currently using it OV to 3.8MHZ is it bad to use these profile since it OC the bus speed rather than multiplier?

Also is there a guide to overclocking using the crosshair MB specifically? I tried overclocking the CPU by itself stated above and can't get any OC above stock.

So the question is overclocking the bus speed recommended? And why can't I overclock at all using default settings and changing the Vcore and multiplier only?

Thank You


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merkurio*
> 
> Is there a way to see if my RAM sticks are suffered a damage or something?
> 
> I've a 16 GB's Trident Z RGB 3200 MHz CL14 kit, but when I tried the Aura Sync software a previous weeks ago, I messed it up everything.
> 
> Firstly, the RGB LED's of my CH6 don't work anymore, including the AMD cooler strip connected in the RGB pin, just the RAM's leds work. Also, I can't go further from the base 2133 MHz or my system crashes with very moderate usage (like old games and stuff like that) and got several heat spikes in my Ryzen 1700 and the system overall.
> 
> Furthermore, in some games I got an 8 Q-Code error with the orange DRAM's led flash up followed by random BSODs, apparently after 20 minutes of heavy load or so.
> 
> I tried creating a bootable USB with memtest86 to check it, but when it's checking parameters at the booting start, the system restarts and can not get any info.
> 
> Should I tramitate warranty of my CH6 in order to get the onboard RGB stuff back and maybe a proper RAM behaviour? Or should be a faulty RAM?
> 
> I just updated to the newest 1107 BIOS and everything seems as bad as before, with the CH6's RGB leds still dead and the same RAM behavior.
> 
> I'm very desesperate and frustrate, please *HELP ME*.


Be aware that:

Elmor is also testing/asking for PMs from people who have dead/non-working RGB on the board "no matter what you do" so you may have a combo of that issue AND the Gskill RGB Ram issue. I had my RGBs go wonky after a bios flash too (and forgot to follow the "reset to defaults before flash" advice in the forum too), and had to use aura to reset everything to default, boot into the bios, make sure they were all turned on, boot back into windows, reset them to some other color, THEN default again before they all lit and went rainbow crazy. THEN I was able to set them where I wanted them. As for the RAM issue, you may or may not have corruption. Refer to my post a few pages ago about my own suspicions and the listed page (1306? 1305 something..I put it in my post) where someone shows how to use Typhoon Burner to check your sticks. I'm still in the process of trying to do this myself. I'd use Aura long enough to make sure my board LEDs worked, then ditch it, personally. If your board LEDs are cooked, PM Elmor about getting RMA'd. If your RAM is still under return from your purchaser, you may want to RMA that too, especially if the board's going back, then you'll know for sure it works. Then don't use Aura at all in your new machine until you're sure it's been fixed.

We're in a weird spot right now, and I feel for you.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merkurio*
> 
> Is there a way to see if my RAM sticks are suffered a damage or something?
> 
> I've a 16 GB's Trident Z RGB 3200 MHz CL14 kit, but when I tried the Aura Sync software a previous weeks ago, I messed it up everything.
> 
> Firstly, the RGB LED's of my CH6 don't work anymore, including the AMD cooler strip connected in the RGB pin, just the RAM's leds work. Also, I can't go further from the base 2133 MHz or my system crashes with very moderate usage (like old games and stuff like that) and got several heat spikes in my Ryzen 1700 and the system overall.
> 
> Furthermore, in some games I got an 8 Q-Code error with the orange DRAM's led flash up followed by random BSODs, apparently after 20 minutes of heavy load or so.
> 
> I tried creating a bootable USB with memtest86 to check it, but when it's checking parameters at the booting start, the system restarts and can not get any info.
> 
> Should I tramitate warranty of my CH6 in order to get the onboard RGB stuff back and maybe a proper RAM behaviour? Or should be a faulty RAM?
> 
> I just updated to the newest 1107 BIOS and everything seems as bad as before, with the CH6's RGB leds still dead and the same RAM behaviour.
> 
> I'm very desesperate and frustrate, please *HELP ME*.


There are numerous responses to this here, just do a thread search. Basically use CPU-Z, HWiNFO64, or Thaiphoon to read your SPD's. If corrupted, use Thaiphoon Burner to fix, or return the memory.


----------



## alex25paul

Hi gents ,

Pls can you help me with the next question ?

I'm owner of 1800x and Asus C6H and i want to buy an 32/16 gb CL14 3200 best memory (2X16 / 2X8 / 4x8 preferable with no led ) and an cooling system (preferable with no led) for the 1800x.

What recommendation do you have for me ?

I read some 100 pages but i don't have a conclusion

thx in advance


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex25paul*
> 
> Hi gents ,
> 
> Pls can you help me with the next question ?
> 
> I'm owner of 1800x and Asus C6H and i want to buy an 32/16 gb CL14 3200 best memory (2X16 / 2X8 / 4x8 preferable with no led ) and an cooling system (preferable with no led) for the 1800x.
> 
> What recommendation do you have for me ?
> 
> I read some 100 pages but i don't have a conclusion
> 
> thx in advance


Here's Rymem's list for the CH6:

http://rymem.vraith.com/specific/17

Look over some of the sticks there, check the speeds and timings people have been able to achieve using them, and/or pick one you like. I can speak to the G.Skill RGB CL14 3600 I have being great, except for the Aura synch issue that ram is suffering from currently, so be aware of that (don't use Aura with those sticks basically, if you're going to use CPU-z, HWInfo, do any overclocking, etc.).


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damitdang*
> 
> Also is there a guide to overclocking using the crosshair MB specifically?
> 
> Thank You


From the first post of this thread:

C6H XOC Guide v05


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Thanks Celt, was about to post that link myself, just forgot.


----------



## Merkurio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Be aware that:
> 
> Elmor is also testing/asking for PMs from people who have dead/non-working RGB on the board "no matter what you do" so you may have a combo of that issue AND the Gskill RGB Ram issue. I had my RGBs go wonky after a bios flash too (and forgot to follow the "reset to defaults before flash" advice in the forum too), and had to use aura to reset everything to default, boot into the bios, make sure they were all turned on, boot back into windows, reset them to some other color, THEN default again before they all lit and went rainbow crazy. THEN I was able to set them where I wanted them. As for the RAM issue, you may or may not have corruption. Refer to my post a few pages ago about my own suspicions and the listed page (1306? 1305 something..I put it in my post) where someone shows how to use Typhoon Burner to check your sticks. I'm still in the process of trying to do this myself. I'd use Aura long enough to make sure my board LEDs worked, then ditch it, personally. If your board LEDs are cooked, PM Elmor about getting RMA'd. If your RAM is still under return from your purchaser, you may want to RMA that too, especially if the board's going back, then you'll know for sure it works. Then don't use Aura at all in your new machine until you're sure it's been fixed.
> 
> We're in a weird spot right now, and I feel for you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> There are numerous responses to this here, just do a thread search. Basically use CPU-Z, HWiNFO64, or Thaiphoon to read your SPD's. If corrupted, use Thaiphoon Burner to fix, or return the memory.


Many thanks guys, I'll gonna try.


----------



## Xzow

ryzentemps.JPG 74k .JPG file


So I changed the Mi skew to enabled and offset to 272. Is the tdie value the actual temp of my cpu?


----------



## Mitzrael777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Update : got 3500 mhz ram stable! 109.4 bclk, 1.42 boot voltage, 1.42 ram voltage, SOC is still at 1.22.
> 
> It appears on Ryzen 1700 as soon as you go past 3300 mhz ram you need alot more voltage to keep it stable at cl 14.


16-15-15-15-35 works at 1.35 volts, but still cold boot get back to 2133...


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitzrael777*
> 
> 16-15-15-15-35 works at 1.35 volts, but still cold boot get back to 2133...


Change the ram retry count from 1 to 3 or anything besides 1. Might need a couple retrains to work. I have cold boot issues when its cold but for 4 days its been 20°C ive had ZERO f9>bootloop.


----------



## Microtic

So I am super confused as to which BIOS I should be updating to.

I found my RAM in the results from the initial thread by Elmor, but all the different BIOS numbers has me SUPER confused.

Username Forum DIMM Manufacturer DIMM Part number DRAM IC DRAM Configuration BCLK Frequency DRAM Ratio Actual DRAM Frequency DRAM Timings DRAM Voltage CPU SOC Voltage ProcODT BIOS version Stability criteria

lordzed83 OCN G.Skill F4-3000C15D-16GVRB Hynix MFR 2x8GB 112.6 2933 3303 MHz 14-15-15-15-25-2T 1.4 1.1 0038 Gaming

Can anyone suggest which BIOS I should upgrade to?


----------



## nersty

For max recommended vcore, is that based on the value set in the bios or the value you get a load?


----------



## Mitzrael777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> SOC Voltage recommended ambient 1.15V, maximum up to 1.20V, from the C6H overclocking guide. You are a tad over that. I run 1.1 for SOC, and am at 3372.6 MHz with 14-14-14-14-34 timing. Your mileage may vary, but the point is excessive SOC voltages should not be necessary.


Thats is good to know Thank CeltPC


----------



## Mitzrael777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YpsiNine*
> 
> It's the same for me, I used Bios 0081 @ 3200 14-14-14-34 at 1,35 Volts. Never a cold boot issue.
> I upgraded to 1107, and now this doesn't work any longer, I get the cold boot problem when powering on the computer after it has been off for the night. Of course, all other settings equal to the 0081 Bios.


Try with 16-16-16-36 at 1.35 volts 3200 Mhz, me it works like a charm with BIOS 1107.

Loose a little bit on timing but at least it works fine.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Sure. Assuming you don't want the wireless control kit (and I wouldn't personally) here's the 30cm length RGB:
> 
> https://cablemod.com/product/cablemod-widebeam-magnetic-rgb-led-strip-30cm/
> 
> and here's the 60cm length RGB:
> 
> https://cablemod.com/product/cablemod-widebeam-magnetic-rgb-led-strip-60cm/
> 
> These are magnetic so they'll stick wherever you want. The following is noted on them:
> 
> Here's what you get inside the package:
> 
> 1 x WideBeam Magnetic RGB LED Strip
> 1 x ASUS® Compatibility Adapter
> 2 x 4-pin Connectors
> *requires the CableMod WideBeam RGB LED Kit or ASUS motherboard with AURA RGB header to work
> 
> So I know they use Asus AURA RGB headers, because they specifically require them.


Guys, there is nothing particularly special about these cablemod or phantek RGB strips apart from the vastly inflated price for a short length. Its the same stuff you buy from China for pennies,with the exact same controllers, just rebranded. Its standard 12v 5050 LED stuff, it says so on the Asus website..

Magnetic strips are kind of handy I suppose but again get a decent length for cheap and do it yourself.

Be my guest if you want the simplicity but just be aware Its a total con.

At least in my opinion.


----------



## Mitzrael777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Change the ram retry count from 1 to 3 or anything besides 1. Might need a couple retrains to work. I have cold boot issues when its cold but for 4 days its been 20°C ive had ZERO f9>bootloop.


ok will give it a shot thanks


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitzrael777*
> 
> ok will give it a shot thanks


Will keep it from failing a single train and loading at 2133, if it trains a few times might just end up booting at 3200 or whatever it's set to.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitzrael777*
> 
> What is your type of Ram, i have the same thing and i run Gskill 4266 Mhz CL19 kit, i found that 14-14-14-34 will always get back to 2133 on cold boot and sometime not even on cold boot, try 16-16-16-36 at 3200Mhz at 1.35 volts, for me it is working flawlessly.


that is because the training is failing and it is entering safe mode.

Try bumping your DRAM voltage to 1.38 and DRAM boot to 1.4v


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nersty*
> 
> For max recommended vcore, is that based on the value set in the bios or the value you get a load?


I would go with "at load" but Hallock wasn't clear if small spikes about 1.425v were ok, or if that's literally the max spike point.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Microtic*
> 
> So I am super confused as to which BIOS I should be updating to.
> 
> Can anyone suggest which BIOS I should upgrade to?


Are you running 2 sticks or 4, are you trying to get 1T or 2T command rate, I gather the general answer is 1107 (i.e. the latest bios) unless you have 32/64GB and/or 4 sticks, then maybe I think 0083 or 1002 might be better? That's been the only debate I've noticed.


----------



## ShiftyJ

Disabling Core Performance Boost didn't fix the failed Dram training issue for me.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Guys, there is nothing particularly special about these cablemod or phantek RGB strips apart from the vastly inflated price for a short length. Its the same stuff you buy from China for pennies,with the exact same controllers, just rebranded. Its standard 12v 5050 LED stuff, it says so on the Asus website..
> Magnetic strips are kind of handy I suppose but again get a decent length for cheap and do it yourself.
> Be my guest if you want the simplicity but just be aware Its a total con.
> At least in my opinion.


Certainly CableMod's stuff is pricey, as I said, he asked for the links though. Yeah, you can buy cheaper stuff, and you can do it yourself, but they are what they are. Doesn't hurt that most of us (at least me and some Youtubers who got early ones) have 20% off coupons for Cablemod in the Asus CH6 box.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitzrael777*
> 
> Thats is good to know Thank CeltPC


i just want to add the crosshair on auto soc will automatically set soc voltage to 1.15v's for 2933 and 3200 dram ratios. so if you set your ram to 2933/3200 the crosshair will auto set soc to 1.15v's. you shouldn't have to mess with soc at all for 2933 / 3200 unless for some reason 1.15v's is not enough for you. lowering it should add no value outside of just having it lower. high soc is considered above 1.2v's which you shouldn't really go above.

amd themselves in one of their latest community video with msi state 1.1 soc minimum for trying for 2933 and higher.


----------



## Merkurio

As you recommend me, I checked the SPD with CPU-Z and this are my results:



One stick shows the "SPD Ext." while the other not, and the values in general seem a different.

Is my RAM corrupted?


----------



## MrGreaseMonkkey

Does anyone know what 1F in the code readout means?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alwrath

Update : Was playing Doom at 109.4 bclk 3500 mhz ram cl14. Had to use 1.45 voltage. Got some blinking artifacts while playing the game ( flashes of white, almost like it was showing the HWinfo64 in windows I had up while I was running it ). Have since dialed back down to 3400 mhz ram cl14. Takes alot less voltage at 1.36. SOC voltage is at 1.21, tried going lower but the motherboard loves to throw hissy boot fits with low SOC, cant get it up at 3400 mhz. Think ill leave it here for now









Edit update : turns out my geforce was unstable, had to bring the clock down to +95 1949 mhz. Stopped the white artifacts I was getting. Looks like I will have 3500 mhz after all.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merkurio*
> 
> As you recommend me, I checked the SPD with CPU-Z and this are my results:
> 
> 
> 
> One stick shows the "SPD Ext." while the other not, and the values in general seem a different.
> 
> Is my RAM corrupted?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merkurio*
> 
> As you recommend me, I checked the SPD with CPU-Z and this are my results:
> 
> 
> 
> One stick shows the "SPD Ext." while the other not, and the values in general seem a different.
> 
> Is my RAM corrupted?


It looks to me like your stick 2 is corrupted, yes. It seems like it's stick 2 specifically that does this (Do you have your sticks in A2 and B2 as the manual suggests? I know I do) Grab a copy of Typhoon Burner and check your sticks against known good configs.


----------



## CeltPC

I was tempted to try out the Taichi, but decided on the Crosshair instead. You might be familiar with the Buildzoid guy of Actually Hardcore Overclocking, who also does the detail hardware side analysis of motherboards and graphics cards for Gamers Nexus. He has a new YouTube titled "Asrock X370 Taichi BIOS 2.20: IT GETS WORSE!".

Oey, am I glad I got the C6H!

By the way, if you want to understand the hardware that goes into the VRM for the C6H, this video will give the detailed low down.

ASUS Crosshair VI Hero X370 VRM Analysis


----------



## Merkurio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> It looks to me like your stick 2 is corrupted, yes. It seems like it's stick 2 specifically that does this (Do you have your sticks in A2 and B2 as the manual suggests? I know I do) Grab a copy of Typhoon Burner and check your sticks against known good configs.


Yes, I have the sticks in the A2/B2 slots.

By grab a copy of Thaiphoon Burner, you mean to buy a personal license for the pay version and follow the tutorial in page 1306, right?

By the way, do you think that fixing this will recover the RGB stuff of my C6H?

Thank you very much.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merkurio*
> 
> Yes, I have the sticks in the A2/B2 slots.
> 
> By grab a copy of Thaiphoon Burner, you mean to buy a personal license for the pay version and follow the tutorial in page 1306, right?
> 
> By the way, do you think that fixing this will recover the RGB stuff of my C6H?
> 
> Thank you very much.


If you end up finding corruption, yeah you'll want to buy a copy and try fixing your sticks by following the turtorial. Before you do that though,download it, dump the SPD from your RAM and compare it using the Comparator to "known good" files, to be sure it's an issue. It MIGHT fix your RGB stuff, but probably won't affect the CH6 if it's RGB is broken, you'll want to PM Elmor about that.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I was tempted to try out the Taichi, but decided on the Crosshair instead. You might be familiar with the Buildzoid guy of Actually Hardcore Overclocking, who also does the detail hardware side analysis of motherboards and graphics cards for Gamers Nexus. He has a new YouTube titled "Asrock X370 Taichi BIOS 2.20: IT GETS WORSE!".
> 
> Oey, am I glad I got the C6H!
> 
> By the way, if you want to understand the hardware that goes into the VRM for the C6H, this video will give the detailed low down.
> 
> ASUS Crosshair VI Hero X370 VRM Analysis


Celt,

The VRM Analysis video Buildzoid did for GN was one of the deciding factors I used for choosing the CH6 over the ASRock Fatal1ty Pro (which is closer in color and aesthetic for my build) I decided to go for function over form (Not that it doesn't match my build, it does, would just prefer not having the grey/steel colored stuff).


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> If anyone is interested in coding Aura software for Linux, send me a PM.


You're the man elmor, lets port everything to Linux! pmed


----------



## damitdang

Okay, I need serious help please.. specs - 1600x-ch6-16gb veng ddr4 3200(@2133 default) -evga 650 g3 -msi580-
Main Problem: can't overclock at all .. steps starting from default in bios - Change: CPU Core ratio = 38 & CPU core volt to 1.4

When booting into the OS and loading CPUZ its at 2195 MHz.. ran aida64 to test was stuck at 2195 MHz..

Is it possible I have a bad CPU or MB? May someone please help.. as i just built this pc and currently still within return period.

Thank You


----------



## Merkurio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> If you end up finding corruption, yeah you'll want to buy a copy and try fixing your sticks by following the turtorial. Before you do that though,download it, dump the SPD from your RAM and compare it using the Comparator to "known good" files, to be sure it's an issue. It MIGHT fix your RGB stuff, but probably won't affect the CH6 if it's RGB is broken, you'll want to PM Elmor about that.


Another test with the comparator tool of the Taiphoon Burner freeware version:



Seems like it's defintely wrong, no?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damitdang*
> 
> Okay, I need serious help please.. specs - 1600x-ch6-16gb veng ddr4 3200(@2133 default) -evga 650 g3 -msi580-
> Main Problem: can't overclock at all .. steps starting from default in bios - Change: CPU Core ratio = 38 & CPU core volt to 1.4
> 
> When booting into the OS and loading CPUZ its at 2195 MHz.. ran aida64 to test was stuck at 2195 MHz..
> 
> Is it possible I have a bad CPU or MB? May someone please help.. as i just built this pc and currently still within return period.
> 
> Thank You


Clear cmos and reflash the BIOS to 1107, after its completed reboot and clear BIOS again. There's no reason you shouldn't be able to change any setting.

Forget checking with cpuz and use hwinfo64 and check in BIOS after making the changes. If its correct in BIOS then cpuz is a joke.


----------



## BlazingNanites

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> It looks to me like your stick 2 is corrupted, yes. It seems like it's stick 2 specifically that does this (Do you have your sticks in A2 and B2 as the manual suggests? I know I do) Grab a copy of Typhoon Burner and check your sticks against known good configs.


Same behavior with mine, B2 stick corrupted


----------



## Alwrath

Update : well I definitely got 3500 mhz cl14 game stable. Only problem is my voltage is at 1.43 in the bios, and while im in windows it reads 1.46 in hwinfo64. Kinda high for my liking. May just keep it at 3400 mhz to keep the voltage down. I dunno maybe ill try cl15 again.


----------



## nersty

Is there a magic wall at 4Ghz? I can run a 39.75 multiplier @ 1.33V (under load) without WHEA errors during stress testing. If I bump it 25Mhz more to 4Ghz I need well in to the 1.45V (under load) range to get rid of the WHEA errors.


----------



## Microtic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Are you running 2 sticks or 4, are you trying to get 1T or 2T command rate, I gather the general answer is 1107 (i.e. the latest bios) unless you have 32/64GB and/or 4 sticks, then maybe I think 0083 or 1002 might be better? That's been the only debate I've noticed.


I am running 2 sticks of 8GB for 16GB total. I'll try out 1107 I guess. Hopefully it resolves my USB issues.







(I occasionally have USB issues where, if I disconnect a USB device and reconnect, it doesn't connect, and nothing new will connect. I just noticed another issue while transferring a large file from USB drive, it runs for 30 seconds at 110MB/s, then drops to 10MB/s and data stops transferring, then it increases back to 110MB/s, gets stuck, and repeat...)

Thanks!


----------



## Merkurio

Well, I ****ed it up again.

I purchased the personal license for Thaiphoon Burner and when I browse for a valid SPD in the SPD Browser, I realize that my DIMMs dont figure in the list...

There's the TridentZ RGB F4-3200C16-8GTZR and the TridentZ (non-RGB) F4-3200C14-8GTZR, but mine is the TridentZ RGB F4-3200C14-8GTZR!!

What can I do now? I suspected that I can not flash the SPD with a different model version.

Is there any way to get a valid .THP file for my model or just threw $ 16 in the trash?


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> SOC voltage is at 2.1, tried going lower but the motherboard loves to throw hissy boot fits with low SOC,


Not long ago, people were saying not to exceed 1.2v.


----------



## damitdang

Hello BlueJ, I did the above as requested and bios shows 3800MHz but when I load into my OS it is very unresponsive.. Is this a sign of a bad overclock? how is it possible my cpu can't even overclock to 3800 on 1.4vcore?


----------



## damitdang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Clear cmos and reflash the BIOS to 1107, after its completed reboot and clear BIOS again. There's no reason you shouldn't be able to change any setting.
> 
> Forget checking with cpuz and use hwinfo64 and check in BIOS after making the changes. If its correct in BIOS then cpuz is a joke.


Hello BlueJ, I did the above as requested and bios shows 3800MHz but when I load into my OS it is very unresponsive.. Is this a sign of a bad overclock? how is it possible my cpu can't even overclock to 3800 on 1.4vcore?


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Not long ago, people were saying not to exceed 1.2v.


Ah yes, its at 1.21 typo my bad


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merkurio*
> 
> Another test with the comparator tool of the Taiphoon Burner freeware version:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like it's defintely wrong, no?


I am not qualified to judge, they don't match that's for sure. I'd want someone more qualified than me to look at them though, heh. I'm still trying to figure out if mine are corrupted. Once I uninstalled Aura, my own SPD "corruption" seems to have vanished, they're reporting fine in CPU-z and the bios now, even though before stick 2 was looking wonky, so...I dunno.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Update : well I definitely got 3500 mhz cl14 game stable. Only problem is my voltage is at 1.43 in the bios, and while im in windows it reads 1.46 in hwinfo64. Kinda high for my liking. May just keep it at 3400 mhz to keep the voltage down. I dunno maybe ill try cl15 again.


I had similar issues. I wouldn't want to be above 1.425 for any length of time myself. What about 3450, or one of the 25mhz increments?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nersty*
> 
> Is there a magic wall at 4Ghz? I can run a 39.75 multiplier @ 1.33V (under load) without WHEA errors during stress testing. If I bump it 25Mhz more to 4Ghz I need well in to the 1.45V (under load) range to get rid of the WHEA errors.


Yeah, 4Ghz is quite often not worth the trouble/heat/voltage. My "hill" started above 3.8 with my Ryzen 5 1600, and became a "wall" above 39.50 (39.75 and 40.00 are so much worse it's not really worth it, to get Aida stable at 39.75 I had to push to 1.43v and I didn't care for that, 4Ghz is out of reach seemingly, or not worth the price paid.


----------



## hotstocks

Yeah most chips there is a magic wall at 4ghz. I've decided that 3950mhz and 1.3625v is where it is at before things get crazy. Now my only decision is do I want to be 100% stable including IBT maximum using LLC 5 or drop down to LLC 3 or 4 and be 100% stable except for IBT. Life would be so much easier if IBT didn't exist, lol. And it is just an old heat producing loop, but we all want it to prove stability over the other 5 programs we use that easily pass. I guess I am just used to Intel chips easily passing IBT, this Ryzen is very different, I mean you need an extra .1 v or extra LLC +3 to 5 just to pass it. Maybe we should consider whether IBT should even be used at maximum or custom. Maybe passing IBT standard, high, or very high is enough. I guess not for purists, but if anyone can name an app, program, or game that just loops 16 threads with the goal to produce the most heat, then maybe the test is valid, but I doubt it.

P.S. Then again, Elmor, Stilt, or no one seems to care that stock 1800X has constant voltage jumps to over 1.5v. I still really don't see how 1.3625v LLC 5 will ever get to 1.5v.


----------



## alucardis666

So where's the new bios?! I need it NOW!!! lol


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Microtic*
> 
> I am running 2 sticks of 8GB for 16GB total. I'll try out 1107 I guess. Hopefully it resolves my USB issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I occasionally have USB issues where, if I disconnect a USB device and reconnect, it doesn't connect, and nothing new will connect. I just noticed another issue while transferring a large file from USB drive, it runs for 30 seconds at 110MB/s, then drops to 10MB/s and data stops transferring, then it increases back to 110MB/s, gets stuck, and repeat...)
> 
> Thanks!


That's odd. Make sure to reset to defaults before you flash to 1107. Also check for updated USB drivers on Asus' site if you haven't. I used to have similar issues with USB devices on my 970 Aura with my 8350. Honestly I'm surprised USB has lasted this long as a standard, sometimes. I remember in my college hardware class 15 years ago (when USB 2 just had come out) my teacher referred to USB as (Unbelievably Slow Bus) though he admitted it was less true with the "new" USB 2.0.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merkurio*
> 
> Well, I ****ed it up again.
> 
> I purchased the personal license for Thaiphoon Burner and when I browse for a valid SPD in the SPD Browser, I realize that my DIMMs dont figure in the list...
> 
> There's the TridentZ RGB F4-3200C16-8GTZR and the TridentZ (non-RGB) F4-3200C14-8GTZR, but mine is the TridentZ RGB F4-3200C14-8GTZR!!
> 
> What can I do now? I suspected that I can not flash the SPD with a different model version.
> 
> Is there any way to get a valid .THP file for my model or just threw $ 16 in the trash?


Um...those are MY sticks. if my first stick is still clean I can make a copy of it, if possible. I would probably need to get in touch with the author of Typoon, who posts here, I forget his forum username though. To see if I can get my stick posted to the DB. I can also try getting a dump for you. I can't verify 100% my first stick is clean, but it appears fine, it's probably better than nothing, just to be 100% sure, you're using the F4-3600C16-8GTZR, right? Like the ones in my CPU-z run here? (notice my second stick looks funny?):

https://valid.x86.fr/msia43

Edit: Doh, you said 3200. I'm using the 3200 timings on my 3600 stuff, but don't actually own any. Is the 3600 CL 14 in there? Does anyone else on the forum have CL14 3200 Trident Z RGBs?


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> So where's the new bios?! I need it NOW!!! lol


You just delayed it by a day, you fool! Also, you killed a kitten.


----------



## MrZoner

This is an update to my first post with my Ryzen OC. Running 4x DIMMs with 1800x and now with the 1107 Bios.

TL;DR version : 4Ghz CPU and 3200 MHz DRAM with no BCLK tweaks. BIOS Options are posted at the bottom:

My rig:

Ryzen 1800X
CH6 running the 1107 Bios
Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 cooler
4x8 G.Skill Flare X 3200 memory, 32 GB (1.35V, 3200 MHz, 14-14-14-34 'paper' timings)
Seasonic 650W Prime Platinum power supply
Samsung 960 Pro m.2 1TB SSD
Sapphire Nitro RX 580 LE
After some tweaking I can cold boot at 3200 MHz ram speed now. I don't do BCLK overclocking. Pretty much all the voltages are well within normal ranges and the system stress tests well. I tried to go lower on the CPU voltage but it fails stress tests after about 20 minutes. My CPU also has a really freaky clock speed wall, any speed past 4GHz does not stress test well (not 4020 or even a 1% BCLK bump). This chip is able to boot into windows at 4.1GHz and POST at 4.2. Probably some headroom if I go crazy on the voltages but I am pretty happy where it is at for now.

My G.Skill FlareX DRAM won't boot at CAS 14 beyond 2666 MHz, even with the training retries set high. Using the motherboard defaults for DRAM work up to 2666, anything beyond that requires some manual tweaking of the bios options. On the older BIOS I had to run looser timings of 18-18-18-18-38 to get 2933 and 3200 to boot, but it wouldn't survive a cold boot where the power supply had lost power. So I ran at 2666 Mhz DRAM until the 1107 Bios was released. With the 1107 BIOS I can now run the memory from a cold boot at 3200 with 18-16-16-16-34 timings. Only the CAS timing needs to be relaxed now, so nice improvements all around. The following are my customized settings, anything not explicitly listed is a default setting when doing a a 'load optimized defaults' from the BIOS:


Spoiler: BIOS Settings



Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Manual]
> FID [200]
> DID [10]
Performance Bias [None]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
- CPU Core Voltage Override [1.35000]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.08750]
DRAM Voltage [1.35000]
DRAM CAS# Latency [18]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
CPU Voltage Frequency [500]
CPU Power Duty Control [Extreme]
CPU Power Phase Control [Extreme]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.35000]





Spoiler: CPU-Z












Spoiler: AIDA Memory Benchmark


----------



## Merkurio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Um...those are MY sticks. if my first stick is still clean I can make a copy of it, if possible. I would probably need to get in touch with the author of Typoon, who posts here, I forget his forum username though. To see if I can get my stick posted to the DB. I can also try getting a dump for you. I can't verify 100% my first stick is clean, but it appears fine, it's probably better than nothing, just to be 100% sure, you're using the F4-3600C16-8GTZR, right? Like the ones in my CPU-z run here? (notice my second stick looks funny?):
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/msia43


No, my sticks are the F4-3200C14-8GTZR, but don't worry, researching a bit, I figured that is the same model which appears in the SPD Browser, so I take the risk and flashing with satisfactory results.









Now, both sticks look the same in CPU-Z:



And also in the Thaiphoon Burner's comparator tool:



The only problem is the RGB from the motherboard still dead (included the AMD Cooler RGB ring), but at least the memory seems to be fine now.









Now, before contact someone from ASUS here for the motherboard RGB problem, I really want to give the RAM a touch of OC, which settings may I change in the BIOS for a secure OC presset? I heard a lot of terminology there, but I'm a true RAM's overclocker beginner...


----------



## PeerlessGirl

So...does anyone else think these look corrupted? I'm tending to think yes. (TB Database Download for my model's SPD is on right, my sticks are on the left):


I'm not feeling too good about this. Despite the fact my SPDs *look* fine in CPU-Z.


----------



## blah238

Anyone else unable to set CAS 15? Always goes to 16.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Right so you're making "educated" guesses about a platform that you have "0" practical knowledge about. Tuning certain voltages have very little affect on the data fabric aside from some stability. The only way to speed it up is to raise the memory speed. There is no "magical" combination that'll drop 20 nanoseconds from the latency. IMO the ONLY thing that can even attempt to improve this is in AMD's hands now.I am not mak


I am not making guesses about anything, that would be you assuming that there is nothing that can be done without even looking. In fact, I am saying the exact opposite. I am saying don't guess, don't assume, don't waste your own time and efforts by ignoring a useful metrics that you already have on hand. I am being told by people who are making the guesses and assumptions that what I am saying is annoying and yet everyone is still doing the same wash, rinse and repeat thing.

I am suggesting that experience guide you but not assume things are the same as what you have learned from experience with Intel or FX systems while you are problem solving. The SOC, while it acts sort of similar to what has gone before, is intrinsically different with it's own quirks that are not shared by Intel QPI or whatever AMD called their bulldozer interconnect technology so ignoring areas simply because it didn't happen that way on and FX or i7 chips id not safe until you have demonstrated it is safe to ignore.

I have made observations that the gaming performance is bottlenecked somewhere and that bottleneck in processing does not appear in non graphics performance with the exception of processing that is highly reliant on low memory latency (compression under 7zip for example). That the Datafabric bandwidth is dependent on Ram frequency, but throughput, which is the actual measure of performance, is not just a measure of bandwidth, it is a product of both bandwidth and latency. That Memory latency started out really bad with poor ram frequency support and after all your great work getting memory running at 3200+Mhz, latency has improved so that now it could be described as poor instead of really bad.

Assumptions that these CPUs share exactly the same quirks as older architectures led the herd down the "windows scheduler is to blame" path and that was eventually proven to be wrong. Then down the "CCX thread switching" being the root of all performance issues path. No one would consider anything else then as well. Oops, that ended up not the right answer either. The herd "discovered" infinity Fabric bandwidth a month or so after I was annoying about that as well. Now we have entered the era of memory overclocking and memory frequency being the solution to all problems. Well guess what? It has taken you some of the way and is heading in the right direction but it is not the complete answer because while it has improved, latency still sucks.

The ProcODT bios value only became popular after the recent Robert Hallock MSI overclocking video. None of the overclocking guides up until a week ago make any mention of it. What else is hidden away in there that could help you guys out that you don't know about simply because no-one has ever looked? I don't know either. If I did know, I would tell you. I do know that traditionally PLL voltages can have a big impact in aligning wave phase in the signalling between components on other platforms. I know this because i have done my own tests, not because I read about it in an internet forum. As far as I understand the SOC has its own PLL setting and is somewhere to start investigating to see what happens. Will that fix it? Who knows until it is investigated. It would seem that you cant give me any definitive answers on that cause you haven't experimented either.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Right so you're making "educated" guesses about a platform that you have "0" practical knowledge about. Tuning certain voltages have very little affect on the data fabric aside from some stability. The only way to speed it up is to raise the memory speed. There is no "magical" combination that'll drop 20 nanoseconds from the latency. IMO the ONLY thing that can even attempt to improve this is in AMD's hands now.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't want to offend someone with years of experience, BUT from my understanding Ryzen functions like no CPU has before. So everything we knew and know is gone out the window and we start over. That's one of the main issues we're having with memory/latency/soc and other unknowns we've never had to use before.
> 
> The latency seems to be dropping from BIOS to BIOS without use having to change anything. Same for cache latency.
Click to expand...

Thank you.

Just remember that manufacturers will also apply things that you guys discover as well. Just look at EVGA and their new ICX GPU coolers


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blah238*
> 
> Anyone else unable to set CAS 15? Always goes to 16.


Happens to all of us. It will go up to the next even timing instead of odd.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merkurio*
> 
> Now, before contact someone from ASUS here for the motherboard RGB problem, I really want to give the RAM a touch of OC, which settings may I change in the BIOS for a secure OC presset? I heard a lot of terminology there, but I'm a true RAM's overclocker beginner...


Well, so was I when I got this board a week ago.







I would run your CPU stock, then set your Dram voltage to 1.5v and your SoC Voltage to 1.1v, then try choosing 3200Mhz and setting the timings from your stick, and trying your luck. If it boots, MemTest it, and run cinebench and OCCT or whatever you like to test with. Anything that'll heavily fill RAM.


----------



## Merkurio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> So...does anyone else think these look corrupted? I'm tending to think yes. (TB Database Download for my model's SPD is on right, my sticks are on the left):
> 
> 
> I'm not feeling too good about this. Despite the fact my SPDs *look* fine in CPU-Z.


It's a weird thing.

I've gotten a fine CPU-Z result and a corrupted one in TB, but then I reflashed a couple of times more (both sticks) and now it seems perfectly fine on both, as I showed in the previous images.

If you already purchased the license, you must flashing just in case until you stop to getting these red boxes. It's super fast to do and looks safe to me.


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> My guess: you're PSU is being a bit more "sloppy" in it's delivery than others' PSUs perhaps? Or your chip/board is just a bit different. It's a special snowflake.


Just my luck ehh.. I think the PSU is fine. I assumed the spikes were normal but comparing to some others in the thread, it doesn't seem to be the case!


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Certainly CableMod's stuff is pricey, as I said, he asked for the links though. Yeah, you can buy cheaper stuff, and you can do it yourself, but they are what they are. Doesn't hurt that most of us (at least me and some Youtubers who got early ones) have 20% off coupons for Cablemod in the Asus CH6 box.


I believe this coupon is just for sleeved cables. I thought the same until I realised the cable combs I bought were not included in the discounted value.


----------



## SirMacke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirMacke*
> 
> Yeah, cold-booting will get my system to 2133mhz 15-15-15-36 @ 1.2v
> 
> @elmor Bugreport!
> 
> I will downgrade to 1002.
> 20% loss of bandwidht with this.


Downgraded last night to 1002.
It is now working on 3200mhz @ 14-14-14-34 @ 1.35v (1.4v boot) even on cold boot.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> I had similar issues. I wouldn't want to be above 1.425 for any length of time myself. What about 3450, or one of the 25mhz increments?


Good idea. Update : Tried 108 bclk. Game stable im at 3968 mhz, 3454 mhz 14-14-14-14-34 1.39V. Ram mostly stays at 1.39 and fluctuates to 1.41. Perfect. Im done this is my 24/7 setup.


----------



## Emeeazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Good idea. Update : Tried 108 bclk. Game stable im at 3968 mhz, 3454 mhz 14-14-14-14-34 1.39V. Ram mostly stays at 1.39 and fluctuates to 1.41. Perfect. Im done this is my 24/7 setup.


can you post you're setup?


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> I believe this coupon is just for sleeved cables. I thought the same until I realised the cable combs I bought were not included in the discounted value.


That sucks a bit. I'll be getting some sleeved cables so it's still good, but I was hoping it was all the things, as I'm gonna get some screws and RGB strip or two as well to finish the rig off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> Just my luck ehh.. I think the PSU is fine. I assumed the spikes were normal but comparing to some others in the thread, it doesn't seem to be the case!


I wasn't saying your PSU was bad or anything, just that it, the board, or the CPU might be a bit more "sloppy" than some. Kind of a silicon lottery-type situation. It's part of why I invested in a Seasonic PRIME 850w 80+ Titanium. Total overkill, I know, but since I run my rig 24/7/365, I figured: "*** not?"


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merkurio*
> 
> Another test with the comparator tool of the Taiphoon Burner freeware version:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like it's defintely wrong, no?


If you press the compare button at this point it will highlight all the differences in red.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merkurio*
> 
> Well, I ****ed it up again.
> 
> I purchased the personal license for Thaiphoon Burner and when I browse for a valid SPD in the SPD Browser, I realize that my DIMMs dont figure in the list...
> 
> There's the TridentZ RGB F4-3200C16-8GTZR and the TridentZ (non-RGB) F4-3200C14-8GTZR, but mine is the TridentZ RGB F4-3200C14-8GTZR!!
> 
> What can I do now? I suspected that I can not flash the SPD with a different model version.
> 
> Is there any way to get a valid .THP file for my model or just threw $ 16 in the trash?


It is in the list. The full list is organised a bit strangely. When you filter the results after downloading the database it makes life a bit easier. i filtered using "g.skill", "DDR4SDRAM" and "8 GB".

Number 9 in the resulting list.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> It is in the list. The full list is organised a bit strangely. When you filter the results after downloading the database it makes life a bit easier. i filtered using "g.skill", "DDR4SDRAM" and "8 GB".
> Number 9 in the resulting list.


I think I stuck my part number in to find mine.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merkurio*
> 
> No, my sticks are the F4-3200C14-8GTZR, but don't worry, researching a bit, I figured that is the same model which appears in the SPD Browser, so I take the risk and flashing with satisfactory results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, both sticks look the same in CPU-Z:
> 
> 
> 
> And also in the Thaiphoon Burner's comparator tool:
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem is the RGB from the motherboard still dead (included the AMD Cooler RGB ring), but at least the memory seems to be fine now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, before contact someone from ASUS here for the motherboard RGB problem, I really want to give the RAM a touch of OC, which settings may I change in the BIOS for a secure OC presset? I heard a lot of terminology there, but I'm a true RAM's overclocker beginner...


I think the RGB problem is software related. The thing is, in order to attempt a restart of the RGB system you first need to totally uninstall Aura, including services and tasks and scheduled task.

Then using the GSkill software you can make dark RAM Modules light up again using set default. But make sure to give it time, maybe reboot too.

Then uninstall GSkill , Including the AsLedSrvc service ,reinstall Aura and set defaults again, again giving it time and a reboot if neeeded.

You can at your own risk play around with colours but when you are finished, completely uninstall Aura and gskill again and dont use them till fixed.

Then re-fix your RAM again because it will have errors again.

My Aura lights up standard from a cold boot but after a restart it sets the last colour settings I had before I uninstalled it.

Fun and games! I hope the next version plays nicely with other folks on the SMBus.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I think the RGB problem is software related. The thing is, in order to attempt a restart of the RGB system you first need to totally uninstall Aura, including services and tasks and scheduled task.
> Then using the GSkill software you can make dark RAM Modules light up again using set default. But make sure to give it time, maybe reboot too.
> Then uninstall GSkill , Including the AsLedSrvc service ,reinstall Aura and set defaults again, again giving it time and a reboot if neeeded.
> You can at your own risk play around with colours but when you are finished, completely uninstall Aura and gskill again and dont use them till fixed.
> Then re-fix your RAM again because it will have errors again.
> 
> My Aura lights up standard from a cold boot but after a restart it sets the last colour settings I had before I uninstalled it.
> 
> Fun and games! I hope the next version plays nicely with other folks on the SMBus.


Do we know if G.Skill's RGB software causes the same issues Aura does? One would presume so, given they look so much like one another, and (presumably) access the SMBus in the same or similar ways?


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Do we know if G.Skill's RGB software causes the same issues Aura does? One would presume so, given they look so much like one another, and (presumably) access the SMBus in the same or similar ways?


I think they are both "At it". Just for a laugh I installed and ran both at the same time. Nothing worked, neither program would get to the GUI, failing with crashes to that webpage for crash reports.

After about 5 minutes of this I compared at the SPD data and already it was getting destroyed.

So attempting to use both together (like they say not to) accelerated the speed of decay!

Mission accomplished, I terminated both programs with extreme prejudice and re-flashed both sticks.

I'm not sure if that answers your question or not. Most people end up using Aura because it can handle DRAM too, so the GSkill software goes unused but probably does damage also, its just that nobody uses it given that Aura is the more capable software.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> I am not making guesses about anything, that would be you assuming that there is nothing that can be done without even looking. In fact, I am saying the exact opposite. I am saying don't guess, don't assume, don't waste your own time and efforts by ignoring a useful metrics that you already have on hand. I am being told by people who are making the guesses and assumptions that what I am saying is annoying and yet everyone is still doing the same wash, rinse and repeat thing.
> 
> I am suggesting that experience guide you but not assume things are the same as what you have learned from experience with Intel or FX systems while you are problem solving. The SOC, while it acts sort of similar to what has gone before, is intrinsically different with it's own quirks that are not shared by Intel QPI or whatever AMD called their bulldozer interconnect technology so ignoring areas simply because it didn't happen that way on and FX or i7 chips id not safe until you have demonstrated it is safe to ignore.
> 
> I have made observations that the gaming performance is bottlenecked somewhere and that bottleneck in processing does not appear in non graphics performance with the exception of processing that is highly reliant on low memory latency (compression under 7zip for example). That the Datafabric bandwidth is dependent on Ram frequency, but throughput, which is the actual measure of performance, is not just a measure of bandwidth, it is a product of both bandwidth and latency. That Memory latency started out really bad with poor ram frequency support and after all your great work getting memory running at 3200+Mhz, latency has improved so that now it could be described as poor instead of really bad.
> 
> Assumptions that these CPUs share exactly the same quirks as older architectures led the herd down the "windows scheduler is to blame" path and that was eventually proven to be wrong. Then down the "CCX thread switching" being the root of all performance issues path. No one would consider anything else then as well. Oops, that ended up not the right answer either. The herd "discovered" infinity Fabric bandwidth a month or so after I was annoying about that as well. Now we have entered the era of memory overclocking and memory frequency being the solution to all problems. Well guess what? It has taken you some of the way and is heading in the right direction but it is not the complete answer because while it has improved, latency still sucks.
> 
> The ProcODT bios value only became popular after the recent Robert Hallock MSI overclocking video. None of the overclocking guides up until a week ago make any mention of it. What else is hidden away in there that could help you guys out that you don't know about simply because no-one has ever looked? I don't know either. If I did know, I would tell you. I do know that traditionally PLL voltages can have a big impact in aligning wave phase in the signalling between components on other platforms. I know this because i have done my own tests, not because I read about it in an internet forum. As far as I understand the SOC has its own PLL setting and is somewhere to start investigating to see what happens. Will that fix it? Who knows until it is investigated. It would seem that you cant give me any definitive answers on that cause you haven't experimented either.


Let me edit this post and condense it into something that's both accurate and meaningful.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> I hope the next update allows access to lower memory subsets so we are able to do more memory tuning. All of my ambitious posts to gain traction in this thread are currently all for nought considering I'm harping on about memory latency.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I think they are both "At it". Just for a laugh I installed and ran both at the same time. Nothing worked, neither program would get to the GUI, failing with crashes to that webpage for crash reports.
> After about 5 minutes of this I compared at the SPD data and already it was getting destroyed.
> So attempting to use both together (like they say not to) accelerated the speed of decay!
> Mission accomplished, I terminated both programs with extreme prejudice and re-flashed both sticks.
> 
> I'm not sure if that answers your question or not. Most people end up using Aura because it can handle DRAM too, so the GSkill software goes unused but probably does damage also, its just that nobody uses it given that Aura is the more capable software.


May also explain why G.Skill still considers their software beta, and has multiple notes and warnings on it's use. After I flash my sticks in the morning, I'll try using exclusively G.Skill's software for a bit, see if it still corrupts my sticks. If it does, technically they should be honoring RMAs (though it's sort of a silly reason to RMA the sticks, since it's a fairly "simple" fix (for some of us) thanks to Typhoon Burner.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merkurio*
> 
> Now, before contact someone from ASUS here for the motherboard RGB problem, I really want to give the RAM a touch of OC, which settings may I change in the BIOS for a secure OC presset? I heard a lot of terminology there, but I'm a true RAM's overclocker beginner...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Well, so was I when I got this board a week ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would run your CPU stock, then set your Dram voltage to 1.5v and your SoC Voltage to 1.1v, then try choosing 3200Mhz and setting the timings from your stick, and trying your luck. If it boots, MemTest it, and run cinebench and OCCT or whatever you like to test with. Anything that'll heavily fill RAM.


Sorry, but that really is not the optimal approach to take, you will have much better success if you:

1. Select the optimal bios version and update to it.
2. Set your basics of the board up - voltages and things like LLC's, etc. in a "base" configuration. Then save and exit, re-enter bios.
(Another good practice is to save this base configuration once you know you have it dialed in, as a profile, so that you can always quickly and easily return to a clean "home".)

3. Enter your desired DRAM timings, then save and exit, re-enter bios.
4. Set your initial DRAM frequency a step or even two below your goal frequency, save and exit, re-enter bios.
5. Rinse and repeat till you are at your target frequency.
(Steps 3, 4,and 5 are known as memory training, and helps your success rate a great deal. If you have a memory setting fail, don't skip retraining.)

6. Set your desired CPU multiplier, or setup your P-states.

Here is a good list of what a base setup might look like:

Disable CPB and Global C-states under advanced (if planning on using P-states, set Global C-states to enable)
Set all PCIe to Gen1 (if planning to use a higher than default BCLK overclock, Can change this later if desired.)
Disable Super I/O Clock Skew
Set AI Overclock Tuner to Manual
Set BCLK value (A value of 100 if not using BCLK overclock, otherwise a higher frequency of your choice)
Set CPB to Disable
Set CPU LLC to Level of your choice (A topic of debate, but lower is generally preferable, though not always for your goals. A Value of 2 is a good starting point, some wind up raising this as high as 5.)
Set Spread Spectrum to Disable
Set CPU Power Phase Control to Optimized
Set VDDSOC LLC to Level 3 or Level of your choice
Set VDDSOC Phase Control to Optimized
Set DRAM VBoot to same volts as you will use for DRAM volts
Set VTTDDR to 0.68640
Set VDDP Volts to 1.005
Set CPU Core Volts (One approach is to set to 1.4V and work downward after an initial stable overclock, preferably under 1.425V)
Set CPU SOC Volts (A value of 1 or 1.1 is a decent starting point)
Set DRAM Voltage (1.35 - 1.4 range again working downward later)
Set PLL Voltage to 1.8
Set SB Voltage to 1.05

Save / Reboot

Having a good base setup can make all the difference in getting good results, you do this before setting any type of memory or CPU overclocks. Failure to do so will result in more difficulty achieving results, as well as more instability. It is a main reason why you see so many people post "I can't get any success overclocking at such and such".

The setup I shared is just an example, yours might look different, based on your experiences. Hope this helps as a guideline for the new folk starting out on your adventures in tuning your rig!


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Sorry, but that really is not the optimal approach to take, you will have much better success if you:
> 
> Having a good base setup can make all the difference in getting good results, you do this before setting any type of memory or CPU overclocks. Failure to do so will result in more difficulty achieving results, as well as more instability. It is a main reason why you see so many people post "I can't get any success overclocking at such and such".
> 
> The setup I shared is just an example, yours might look different, based on your experiences. Hope this helps as a guideline for the new folk starting out on your adventures in tuning your rig!


Agreed. I assumed a solid base setup already (my mistake, of course) and didn't include all the basic stuff, as I think of it as basic. I almost wrote "start a couple of steps down and work toward it" but I shortcutted my own post too, so there you go. You're correct, I should've prefaced that with "try this quick and dirty thing, and if it doesn't work, do the other thing







" A solid base is always best. Apologizes for that.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Agreed. I assumed a solid base setup already (my mistake, of course) and didn't include all the basic stuff, as I think of it as basic. I almost wrote "start a couple of steps down and work toward it" but I shortcutted my own post too, so there you go. You're correct, I should've prefaced that with "try this quick and dirty thing, and if it doesn't work, do the other thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " A solid base is always best. Apologizes for that.


Aww is no deal, as he was identifying himself as a total neophyte in overclocking, I just wanted to get him off on a good footing.


----------



## Xzow

So I changed the Mi skew to enabled and offset to 272. Is the tdie value the actual temp of my cpu?


----------



## dorbot

EDIT :Oops! failed to quote...

----------------------------------------------

Well, yes. I suppose they (Asus and or GSkill) could face an arguably legitimate claim for a 16 dollar + taxes refund for everyone buying Thaiphoon!

Probably not Gskill as they do say its Beta. Aura on the other hand......

I think If you only used Gskill it would not corrupt. Using Gskill with anything else that uses the SMBus should cause corruption if our theory is correct.

Gskill state that you should not use their software with anything else that uses the SMBus.

This is clearly absurd given that CPUz and Hwinfo and Corsair link all (and many others I am sure) use this method. Cpuz and hwinfo seem to play nicely together. Corsair link may be guilty of using no traffic management methodology and assuming it is the sole user of the SMBus too. Might explain why it is so crap and flaky. But I'm not sure about that.

But getting all the offending parties to conform to an agreed solution will be very very hard.

It would involve communication and collaboration and people actually doing their jobs by writing software which is written in a manner consistent with good programming practice. This appears to be very rare these days and I feel most programmers have forgotten the meaning of "Tight Code!"

I know that expecting people to actually do their jobs is a bit of an unreasonable assumption in this time of the Peter Principle.

(The Peter principle is a concept in management theory formulated by Laurence J. Peter and published in 1969. ... Thus, employees only stop being *promoted* once they can no longer perform effectively, and "managers rise to the *level* of their *incompetence*".)

Not that I am jaded or cynical or anything.......

In my university days I saw a cool T-shirt in Blackwells bookshop window. Plain black with small white writing, stating, "The richest Man in the world is not the Man with the most money, nor is it the Man with the most possessions. It is the Man with tightest code"

I thought it was brilliant, almost bought it, unfortunately I was a skint student, lol.

I digress. Again...


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Guys, there is nothing particularly special about these cablemod or phantek RGB strips apart from the vastly inflated price for a short length. Its the same stuff you buy from China for pennies,with the exact same controllers, just rebranded. Its standard 12v 5050 LED stuff, it says so on the Asus website..
> Magnetic strips are kind of handy I suppose but again get a decent length for cheap and do it yourself.
> Be my guest if you want the simplicity but just be aware Its a total con.
> At least in my opinion.


I agree, i bought some LED strips that poiwer off USB; i removed the USB connector (just a push clip and used the cable that is included with the CH6 and its been working a treat!


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Anybody here still unable to hit 3200mhz on 3200 cl14 bdie memory?


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> Anybody here still unable to hit 3200mhz on 3200 cl14 bdie memory?


have you tried increasing dram voltage and 1.2v on soc?


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> EDIT :Oops! failed to quote...
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> Well, yes. I suppose they (Asus and or GSkill) could face an arguably legitimate claim for a 16 dollar + taxes refund for everyone buying Thaiphoon!
> 
> Probably not Gskill as they do say its Beta. Aura on the other hand......
> 
> I think If you only used Gskill it would not corrupt. Using Gskill with anything else that uses the SMBus should cause corruption if our theory is correct.
> 
> Gskill state that you should not use their software with anything else that uses the SMBus.
> 
> This is clearly absurd given that CPUz and Hwinfo and Corsair link all (and many others I am sure) use this method. Cpuz and hwinfo seem to play nicely together. Corsair link may be guilty of using no traffic management methodology and assuming it is the sole user of the SMBus too. Might explain why it is so crap and flaky.
> 
> I digress. Again...


I should probably mention I also use CorsairLink, (as I have an h110i and it manages the profiles of the two fans directly over the rad in the front of my CM Mastercase Pro 5). So other than G.Skill and Corsairlink, (and of course CPU-z and HWMonitor) I won't be using any other SMBus programs. It's indeed absurd to assume someone won't ever use anything else that accesses it, especially if they have a Corsair cooler....

Also, that was one of the greatest diatribe/digression posts I've ever read....


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Also, that was one of the greatest diatribe/digression posts I've ever read....


Lol, ta.

Its a day off here in France so I have time to elaborate upon my musings......


----------



## SpaceGorilla47

Newer Bioses making it worse for me:

On 0902+1002 i was able to achive 2933C14 by just setting it. No Boot Problems.

On 0081 it wont cold-boot every Time. Turning PSU off and on again and it boot again.

On 1107..it now hangs nearly everytime at Q-Code 62 just right after the "beep"
Only solution ->Safeboot (doesnt work every time because of Code 62) -> F10 (without a change) and pray

Strange Thing:
With SoC-Voltage above 1.1V it never gets past Code 62
With SoC-Voltage at 0.95V it boots sometimes

By the way: using Samsung B-Die 2x8GB Sticks here.


----------



## ibeat117

Does anybody else has some problems with the Pcie controller or GPU´s, because i can´t hold OC´s very well with my Fury X at PCIe 3.0 so i need to decrease it to PCIe 1.0 or bumping SoC voltages or lowering CPU Speed. This happens with Bclk and normal OC, i also have a Samsung 960 Pro M.2 and 4 Sata´s hooked on.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> Anybody here still unable to hit 3200mhz on 3200 cl14 bdie memory?
> 
> 
> 
> have you tried increasing dram voltage and 1.2v on soc?
Click to expand...

Yes, dram 1.5-1.6, soc 1.2. I have taichi board but i was wondering some ch6 owners having trouble as well. 2933 is my best

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibeat117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> Yes, dram 1.5-1.6, soc 1.2. I have taichi board but i was wondering some ch6 owners having trouble as well. 2933 is my best
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try raising the VDDP up to 1.1V or slightly more otherwise first use a lower Ram divider like 2400 and set your Timings and Vboot Dram to 1.4 or 1.5, save and reboot, set 3200 and save and reboot again. Otherwise you may also try different ProcODT settings

Edit: sry misread that you have the Taichi which i don´t know any of the settings of those Asrock boards, but maybe you can apply a few of these settings on your board otherwise it can be a bios issue


----------



## gavinh87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceGorilla47*
> 
> Newer Bioses making it worse for me:
> 
> On 0902+1002 i was able to achive 2933C14 by just setting it. No Boot Problems.
> 
> On 0081 it wont cold-boot every Time. Turning PSU off and on again and it boot again.
> 
> On 1107..it now hangs nearly everytime at Q-Code 62 just right after the "beep"
> Only solution ->Safeboot (doesnt work every time because of Code 62) -> F10 (without a change) and pray
> 
> Strange Thing:
> With SoC-Voltage above 1.1V it never gets past Code 62
> With SoC-Voltage at 0.95V it boots sometimes
> 
> By the way: using Samsung B-Die 2x8GB Sticks here.


I have the same experience.
Running 3200 C14 on Bdie since day one with no cold boot problems.
1107 gives me code 8 errors just as it tries to load windows. Passes all mem training, just as the ROG logo disappears I get a code 8.
Before I could use 1.35v I've gone upto 1.5v and its still very much hit and miss. I just had it cold boot at 3200 1.4v but fail after a reboot :/
SoC doesn't do much for me, neither does procodt.

I also just had a code 8 upon trying load windows at 2933


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceGorilla47*
> 
> Newer Bioses making it worse for me:
> 
> On 0902+1002 i was able to achive 2933C14 by just setting it. No Boot Problems.
> 
> On 0081 it wont cold-boot every Time. Turning PSU off and on again and it boot again.
> 
> On 1107..it now hangs nearly everytime at Q-Code 62 just right after the "beep"
> Only solution ->Safeboot (doesnt work every time because of Code 62) -> F10 (without a change) and pray
> 
> Strange Thing:
> With SoC-Voltage above 1.1V it never gets past Code 62
> With SoC-Voltage at 0.95V it boots sometimes
> 
> By the way: using Samsung B-Die 2x8GB Sticks here.


Which Kit exactly?
Boot Voltage set to i.e. 1.35?

Also pls try a "2T-BIOS" like 0083.


----------



## Mitzrael777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> that is because the training is failing and it is entering safe mode.
> 
> Try bumping your DRAM voltage to 1.38 and DRAM boot to 1.4v


Yeah i tried to 1.55 volts and no luck


----------



## ibeat117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavinh87*
> 
> I have the same experience.
> Running 3200 C14 on Bdie since day one with no cold boot problems.
> 1107 gives me code 8 errors just as it tries to load windows. Passes all mem training, just as the ROG logo disappears I get a code 8.
> Before I could use 1.35v I've gone upto 1.5v and its still very much hit and miss. I just had it cold boot at 3200 1.4v but fail after a reboot :/
> SoC doesn't do much for me, neither does procodt.
> 
> I also just had a code 8 upon trying load windows at 2933


Can you try setting the PCIe speed of your GPU to GEN2 or 1?


----------



## SpaceGorilla47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavinh87*
> 
> SoC doesn't do much for me, neither does procodt.
> I also just had a code 8 upon trying load windows at 2933


ProcODT does nothing for me either. (Seems to be AUTO all the time after booting up. Does also not show up as a change when hitting F10)

Had Code 8 just when overtuning DRAM-Settings on older BIOSes (BLCK etc.)

Code 62 appears to me after the "beep" and just before the green light (boot) should go on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> Which Kit exactly?
> Boot Voltage set to i.e. 1.35?
> 
> Also pls try a "2T-BIOS" like 0083.


F4-3600C16D-16GVK is the Kit.

DRAM Voltage and DRAM-Boot Voltage at 1.4V does not help.


----------



## ibeat117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceGorilla47*
> 
> ProcODT does nothing for me either.
> 
> Had Code 8 just when overtuning DRAM-Settings on older BIOSes (BLCK etc.)
> 
> Code 62 appears to me after the "beep" and just before the green light (boot) should go on.
> F4-3600C16D-16GVK is the Kit.
> 
> DRAM Voltage and DRAM-Boot Voltage at 1.4V does not help.


I had Code 8 too than i removed my STXII and still got them so i set my GPU to GEN1 and i could boot but that´s not a good fix because it limits the Bandwith massively


----------



## Xzow

How do I find out if this RAM CMD16GX4M2B3200C16 is Samsung B die or not?


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceGorilla47*
> 
> ProcODT does nothing for me either. (Seems to be AUTO all the time after booting up. Does also not show up as a change when hitting F10)
> 
> Had Code 8 just when overtuning DRAM-Settings on older BIOSes (BLCK etc.)
> 
> Code 62 appears to me after the "beep" and just before the green light (boot) should go on.
> F4-3600C16D-16GVK is the Kit.
> 
> DRAM Voltage and DRAM-Boot Voltage at 1.4V does not help.


Then pls try D.O.C.P Standard and only change speed to DDR4-2933 and boot voltage.
Otherwise I'm sure you have a problem with 1T CR.


----------



## Azortharion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> How do I find out if this RAM CMD16GX4M2B3200C16 is Samsung B die or not?


Get Thaiphoon Burner, it will be able to tell you.


----------



## SpaceGorilla47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> Then pls try D.O.C.P Standard and only change speed to DDR4-2933 and boot voltage.
> Otherwise I'm sure you have a problem with 1T CR.


Will do some testing later this day.

Just curious why it is getting worse for my setup with every BIOS-Update.

Seems the new AGESA and/or ASUS Tweaks are going in the wrong direction for me.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceGorilla47*
> 
> Will do some testing later this day.
> 
> Just curious why it is getting worse for my setup with every BIOS-Update.
> 
> Seems the new AGESA and/or ASUS Tweaks are going in the wrong direction for me.


Hopefully you're clearing CMOS after every BIOS update, before and after actually, in case a setting sticks somewhere. Try not to change too many settings at once either, its usually a fail.

Prodoct always reverts back to auto if the training fails, if it doesnt it should stay where you set it but may still show up as auto. For me 80Ω made no difference it was instant fail so i left it to auto, going from 1002 to 1107 got my hynix corsair ram to boot and cold boot at 3200 with both 1.35/1.35v and factory timings (have not tried lower yet), i even have my soc at 1.0v where i used to need 1.15v.


----------



## pig666eon

i had a really bad day yesterday and im really not sure what was the cause of it but ill try and explain as best i can

i started up the pc as normal yesterday everything was fine, went and got a bit of food and when i came back i tried to do something and i got a bluescreen. i didnt think too much of it and restarted...

every time i restarted it would log into windows and try and do something it would crash, so i said there must be something wrong with the oc. i went and turned everything down and tried again but it was still the same. i came to the conclusion that there was something wrong with windows so i said i would have to reinstall it because it wouldnt let me do anything before it would bluescreen again

so i went and got the usb and wiped the nvme and went to install windows, half way through it bluecreened again. after multiable times trying to do it it still crashed, so i took out the ram and the rest of the drives it was still the same. i got another hdd with windows on it out of a laptop and with everything reset windows loaded up just fine and as soon as i went to copy stuff from one hdd to the usb it would bluescreen yet again. the problem seemed to be when data was being moved just like when i was trying to install windows from the usb to the drive

i was running 1107 and decided to back flash to 0079, once i done that, removed everything extra drives/ ram ect ect it then only worked and has been working fine since.... ive had no errors or crashes

i have had this system stable with the 1107 bios with multiable benchmarks, it wasnt a overclock issue since cmos was reset many times during it all and even extra hardware was removed to try and get it up and running. to me it seemed to be some chipset issue since it would only really crash when i was trying to copy data or move it ect and it only worked again properly when i got rid of the 1107 bios altogether and went back to another one

im not sure if i can replicate the issue as i was just more concerned about getting it back up and running but it was a nightmare tbh but the only thing i can try and narrow it down to is this was only a problem when i was transferring files from one place to another it would just crash even with a brand new hdd and no other drives there, trying to just install windows it was happening still so it was either a hardware issue or most likely a quirk with the bios.... ive been running 1107 since it came out with no issues what so ever up to this point


----------



## dorbot

40X100MHz - 4GHz @ 1.4v LLC2. core performance off.

F4-3600c16 @ 3200MHz RAM 3200 strap with 14-14-14-14-36

Absolutely 100% stable coz it did one Cinebench (1761) without crashing.

hehe.

Yes I'm trolling the IBT purists.

Anyway I'm quite happy with that result and I like the round numbers, but would like to know if it is a realistic proposition to get it down a bit from 1.4v vcore and how one goes about it?

Is it possible to preempt a massive crash and detect incipient doom before it occurs?

I have heard of WHEA errors in Hwinfo for example but dont really know how to load the system in a controlled manner.

Zenstates is bloody fantastic! Just waiting for the RAM update now so I can do world domination and stuff.


----------



## gavinh87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibeat117*
> 
> Can you try setting the PCIe speed of your GPU to GEN2 or 1?


GEN2 seems to have sorted it thank you!
Is this a known issue? Strange how its only just started happening......

I even used flashback to go back to 0081 and I had the same problem, oh well at least its booting OK now.


----------



## Clukos

I had some problems during gaming with the PC shutting down and restarting or losing audio and then going into a black screen into a restart and it turns out there's some incompatibility with the latest beta version of HWiNFO the Nvidia drivers and Creators Update. I completely turned off HWInfo and everything runs as it should, the Creators Update is such a pain in the ass, it should have been in beta for another 2-3 months.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pig666eon*
> 
> i had a really bad day yesterday and im really not sure what was the cause of it but ill try and explain as best i can
> 
> i started up the pc as normal yesterday everything was fine, went and got a bit of food and when i came back i tried to do something and i got a bluescreen. i didnt think too much of it and restarted...
> 
> every time i restarted it would log into windows and try and do something it would crash, so i said there must be something wrong with the oc. i went and turned everything down and tried again but it was still the same. i came to the conclusion that there was something wrong with windows so i said i would have to reinstall it because it wouldnt let me do anything before it would bluescreen again
> 
> so i went and got the usb and wiped the nvme and went to install windows, half way through it bluecreened again. after multiable times trying to do it it still crashed, so i took out the ram and the rest of the drives it was still the same. i got another hdd with windows on it out of a laptop and with everything reset windows loaded up just fine and as soon as i went to copy stuff from one hdd to the usb it would bluescreen yet again. the problem seemed to be when data was being moved just like when i was trying to install windows from the usb to the drive
> 
> i was running 1107 and decided to back flash to 0079, once i done that, removed everything extra drives/ ram ect ect it then only worked and has been working fine since.... ive had no errors or crashes
> 
> i have had this system stable with the 1107 bios with multiable benchmarks, it wasnt a overclock issue since cmos was reset many times during it all and even extra hardware was removed to try and get it up and running. to me it seemed to be some chipset issue since it would only really crash when i was trying to copy data or move it ect and it only worked again properly when i got rid of the 1107 bios altogether and went back to another one
> 
> im not sure if i can replicate the issue as i was just more concerned about getting it back up and running but it was a nightmare tbh but the only thing i can try and narrow it down to is this was only a problem when i was transferring files from one place to another it would just crash even with a brand new hdd and no other drives there, trying to just install windows it was happening still so it was either a hardware issue or most likely a quirk with the bios.... ive been running 1107 since it came out with no issues what so ever up to this point


Thats a tricky one. Perhaps there were just some bad settings/ gremlins in the bios settings that would not clear properly. I am a firm believer in Flashback. But is does sound suspiciously like some kind of hardware or assembly issue. I know bclck overclocking can affect NVME drives but shouldnt matter if you had cleared cmos. But be aware that clearing the CMOS does not always seem clear everything (in my experience), some stuff is stored onboard the CPU and getting it totally back to stock can be tricky according to Elmor. Especially if it is in a kind of semi broken state. Thats why I like Flashback so much, its your best chance at a clean slate.

Sorry cant be of more help. Tried hitting it with a hammer?


----------



## gavinh87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Thats a tricky one. Perhaps there were just some bad settings/ gremlins in the bios settings that would not clear properly. I am a firm believer in Flashback. But is does sound suspiciously like some kind of hardware or assembly issue. I know bclck overclocking can affect NVME drives but shouldnt matter if you had cleared cmos. But be aware that clearing the CMOS does not always seem clear everything (in my experience), some stuff is stored onboard the CPU and getting it totally back to stock can be tricky according to Elmor. Especially if it is in a kind of semi broken state. Thats why I like Flashback so much, its your best chance at a clean slate.
> Sorry cant be of more help. Tried hitting it with a hammer?


This seems to tie in with my suspicions. Up until 1107 - which just so happens to be the day I was trying to hit 3600 my system would boot at 3200 no issues.
Now it needs to be on PCIe GEN2 to boot into windows (mem and cpu pass training OK)
Is it possible that some settings are still retained despite clearing CMOS and using flashback to go back to 1002?

CPUz is reporting 100mhz bus but I have a suspicion my GPU is still on 130 or whatever it was I used.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Right so you're making "educated" guesses about a platform that you have "0" practical knowledge about. Tuning certain voltages have very little affect on the data fabric aside from some stability. The only way to speed it up is to raise the memory speed. There is no "magical" combination that'll drop 20 nanoseconds from the latency. IMO the ONLY thing that can even attempt to improve this is in AMD's hands now.I am not mak
> 
> 
> 
> I am not making guesses about anything, that would be you assuming that there is nothing that can be done without even looking. In fact, I am saying the exact opposite. I am saying don't guess, don't assume, don't waste your own time and efforts by ignoring a useful metrics that you already have on hand. I am being told by people who are making the guesses and assumptions that what I am saying is annoying and yet everyone is still doing the same wash, rinse and repeat thing.
> 
> I am suggesting that experience guide you but not assume things are the same as what you have learned from experience with Intel or FX systems while you are problem solving. The SOC, while it acts sort of similar to what has gone before, is intrinsically different with it's own quirks that are not shared by Intel QPI or whatever AMD called their bulldozer interconnect technology so ignoring areas simply because it didn't happen that way on and FX or i7 chips id not safe until you have demonstrated it is safe to ignore.
> 
> I have made observations that the gaming performance is bottlenecked somewhere and that bottleneck in processing does not appear in non graphics performance with the exception of processing that is highly reliant on low memory latency (compression under 7zip for example). That the Datafabric bandwidth is dependent on Ram frequency, but throughput, which is the actual measure of performance, is not just a measure of bandwidth, it is a product of both bandwidth and latency. That Memory latency started out really bad with poor ram frequency support and after all your great work getting memory running at 3200+Mhz, latency has improved so that now it could be described as poor instead of really bad.
> 
> Assumptions that these CPUs share exactly the same quirks as older architectures led the herd down the "windows scheduler is to blame" path and that was eventually proven to be wrong. Then down the "CCX thread switching" being the root of all performance issues path. No one would consider anything else then as well. Oops, that ended up not the right answer either. The herd "discovered" infinity Fabric bandwidth a month or so after I was annoying about that as well. Now we have entered the era of memory overclocking and memory frequency being the solution to all problems. Well guess what? It has taken you some of the way and is heading in the right direction but it is not the complete answer because while it has improved, latency still sucks.
> 
> The ProcODT bios value only became popular after the recent Robert Hallock MSI overclocking video. None of the overclocking guides up until a week ago make any mention of it. What else is hidden away in there that could help you guys out that you don't know about simply because no-one has ever looked? I don't know either. If I did know, I would tell you. I do know that traditionally PLL voltages can have a big impact in aligning wave phase in the signalling between components on other platforms. I know this because i have done my own tests, not because I read about it in an internet forum. As far as I understand the SOC has its own PLL setting and is somewhere to start investigating to see what happens. Will that fix it? Who knows until it is investigated. It would seem that you cant give me any definitive answers on that cause you haven't experimented either.
Click to expand...

Simple answer those who can, do, those who can't, preach.
As you said you don't know the answers so your never ending walls of text telling others they're chasing their tails is as you said, annoying.
You have no idea what myself or others have tried and I know for a fact there are a few through the Ryzen threads who have tried a lot more than most. Myself included. I will re-iterate my previous statement, there is no setting/voltage/button/knob on this platform that is going to drop the latency from 60 to 40 nanoseconds *PERIOD* You may find something that can smooth things a bit and give you a 1-2% improvement but that'll be it. You don't think that *IF* there was something that would help that much AMD would already have shared? You don't think they want improved latency/performance just as badly as others? That would certainly help their sales.
Getting ram to run at a decent speed is hard enough for the majority of users and you come in and might as well be telling them they're wasting their time. Your posts aren't really helping anyone.


----------



## pig666eon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Thats a tricky one. Perhaps there were just some bad settings/ gremlins in the bios settings that would not clear properly. I am a firm believer in Flashback. But is does sound suspiciously like some kind of hardware or assembly issue. I know bclck overclocking can affect NVME drives but shouldnt matter if you had cleared cmos. But be aware that clearing the CMOS does not always seem clear everything (in my experience), some stuff is stored onboard the CPU and getting it totally back to stock can be tricky according to Elmor. Especially if it is in a kind of semi broken state. Thats why I like Flashback so much, its your best chance at a clean slate.
> Sorry cant be of more help. Tried hitting it with a hammer?


yeah i went back and manually set everything it wasnt just a cmos reset, i was about 6 hours trying to figure it all out. i think that was holding me back knowing that i had reset all the setting that there could still be a issue still somewhere. i was back at square 1 with eveything and still a issue so a flashback was the last thing i was thinking about ect

totally puzzling tbh and just trial and error got me past it but it took a long time to get the right solution. as above since i reset everything back to factory i wasnt thinking that there still could be a issue but clearly there was


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Good idea. Update : Tried 108 bclk. Game stable im at 3968 mhz, 3454 mhz 14-14-14-14-34 1.39V. Ram mostly stays at 1.39 and fluctuates to 1.41. Perfect. Im done this is my 24/7 setup.


Dont base what you consider a good voltage off of a single source; there are so many variations on what "authorities" are stating to be safe. While Hallock represents what most would regard as the authority in this case, some of the things he mentions in the video are questionable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Sorry, but that really is not the optimal approach to take, you will have much better success if you:
> 
> ...
> 
> 3. Enter your desired DRAM timings, then save and exit, re-enter bios.
> 4. Set your initial DRAM frequency a step or even two below your goal frequency, save and exit, re-enter bios.
> 5. Rinse and repeat till you are at your target frequency.
> (Steps 3, 4,and 5 are known as memory training, and helps your success rate a great deal. If you have a memory setting fail, don't skip retraining.)
> 
> ...
> 
> Having a good base setup can make all the difference in getting good results, you do this before setting any type of memory or CPU overclocks. Failure to do so will result in more difficulty achieving results, as well as more instability. It is a main reason why you see so many people post "I can't get any success overclocking at such and such".
> 
> The setup I shared is just an example, yours might look different, based on your experiences. Hope this helps as a guideline for the new folk starting out on your adventures in tuning your rig!


I dont disagree with the having a stable baseline before starting on your overclocks one bit, solid advice. With that said, I've found no evidence of the memory training crawl (e.g. save a settings, reboot, apply another, reboot) has any impact what-so-ever. Perhaps this makes a difference for some ICs but once stable settings have been found for the users memory, they work regardless of the manner to which applied. During testing, I think we stumble across a result that works and we stick to that process until we figure something else out that works.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> *Hopefully you're clearing CMOS after every BIOS update, before and after actually, in case a setting sticks somewhere. Try not to change too many settings at once either, its usually a fail.*
> 
> Prodoct always reverts back to auto if the training fails, if it doesnt it should stay where you set it but may still show up as auto. For me 80Ω made no difference it was instant fail so i left it to auto, going from 1002 to 1107 got my hynix corsair ram to boot and cold boot at 3200 with both 1.35/1.35v and factory timings (have not tried lower yet), i even have my soc at 1.0v where i used to need 1.15v.


Settings aren't persisting through BIOS flashes; the recommendation for a clean slate is to prevent an unstable environment from crashing during a BIOS flash.

Also, it was mentioned earlier that latencies were getting better with newer BIOS releases. Chew* had mentioned something contrary to this a couple weeks ago and some of us started to investigate the notion (this was specifically between 1002 and 0082 which many of us were using to get higher memory clocks). Sure enough, he was right in that regard. I repeated the same process with identical settings on 1107 the other day and like 0082, memory latency seems to be worse again with 1107.

1002 (8:52:28)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://flic.kr/p/TjUtLL



0082 (8:55:69)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://flic.kr/p/UeZz93



1107 (8:58:26)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://flic.kr/p/TgJEFQ



It looks like something is being done with the sub-timings to improve compatibility as chew* indicated weeks ago since there are no settings we're able to currently manipulate to counter this.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Dont base what you consider a good voltage off of a single source; there are so many variations on what "authorities" are stating to be safe. While Hallock represents what most would regard as the authority in this case, some of the things he mentions in the video are questionable.
> I dont disagree with the having a stable baseline before starting on your overclocks one bit, solid advice. With that said, I've found no evidence of the memory training crawl (e.g. save a settings, reboot, apply another, reboot) has any impact what-so-ever. Perhaps this makes a difference for some ICs but once stable settings have been found for the users memory, they work regardless of the manner to which applied. During testing, I think we stumble across a result that works and we stick to that process until we figure something else out that works.
> Settings aren't persisting through BIOS flashes; the recommendation for a clean slate is to prevent an unstable environment from crashing during a BIOS flash.
> 
> Also, it was mentioned earlier that latencies were getting better with newer BIOS releases. Chew* had mentioned something contrary to this a couple weeks ago and some of us started to investigate the notion (this was specifically between 1002 and 0082 which many of us were using to get higher memory clocks). Sure enough, he was right in that regard. I repeated the same process with identical settings on 1107 the other day and like 0082, memory latency seems to be worse again with 1107.
> 
> 1002 (8:52:28)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/TjUtLL
> 
> 
> 
> 0082 (8:55:69)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/UeZz93
> 
> 
> 
> 1107 (8:58:26)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/TgJEFQ
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like something is being done with the sub-timings to improve compatibility as chew* indicated weeks ago since there are no settings we're able to currently manipulate to counter this.


Keep in mind that 0082 was a tweaked 0081 with special fixes for select memory configurations. 1107 is basically 0081 in release form, so doesn't have those extra tweaks. AGESA 1.0.0.5 being the next big update for memory will hopefully do very good things for memory, fix compatibility for high speed Hynix memory, etc. I suspect Elmor is playing with it currently in preparation for the first beta BIOS versions. I expect another 1-2 weeks, but I won't ask Elmor for an ETA, I don't want it pushed back by another day.


----------



## Batuhano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceGorilla47*
> 
> ProcODT does nothing for me either. (Seems to be AUTO all the time after booting up. Does also not show up as a change when hitting F10)
> 
> Had Code 8 just when overtuning DRAM-Settings on older BIOSes (BLCK etc.)
> 
> Code 62 appears to me after the "beep" and just before the green light (boot) should go on.
> F4-3600C16D-16GVK is the Kit.
> 
> DRAM Voltage and DRAM-Boot Voltage at 1.4V does not help.


Is this the same Ram with F4-3600C16D-16GTZR (RGB)? I'm using this model as shown below.




My rams are working at 3200Mhz with default settings but for 3600 mhz need to use following voltages : Vcore :1.482, Vsoc : 1.175, Vdram 1.425, Boot Vdram : 1.475, Vddp: 1.15
You can try to increase SOC and Vddp voltages a bit.

Btw, one of my friends has same rams and couldnt reach 3200 mhz with 100 blck but he can do it with using blck oc (with using 2400 and 2666 ratio.)


----------



## slinkeril

Weird No Boot Error and General System Instability (was resolved)

So i had finally generated a stable OC 4.0 GHz, 3200 MHz, with my rig. Was able to get a 7 hour Prime95 blended run.

Decided to try and push it further, bumped the speed to 4.025 GHz, was getting stable results with quick Prime95 runs.
Wanted to OC the video card (XFX R9 390 DD)
-Realized the drivers weren't up to date
-Decided to update to 17.5.1 rather than 17.4.4
-Just bumped the card a small bit <10% overall in wattman for global settings
-ran quick prime95 was stable, ran cinebench was looking good
-loaded prime95 for a 5 hour test, came back to an crashed system 05 error on theQ-disp
-reverted CPU OC, boot in windows fine, revert wattman changes, run prime95 seems ok, try to restart, and hangs up on restart and shutdown operations after running any software in windows
- if i restart and boot into windows, and log in but do nothing, i can shutdown and restart fine
-errror code on restart is 05, main power button non-functional, reset button simply yields a 8 error code, pushing the board retry button would restart the system about 20% of the time
-the onboard reset button would also just make the error code go from 05 to 8, and then i started trying the safe boot button, still to no avail, it would boot, but again if i ran any program at all in windows
it would fail to restart or shutdown
-flashed back to 1002 same problems occurring
- reset watman and radeon to defaults again: same problems occurring
- decided to uninstall amd drivers completely and revert to the basic ones windows update will install for the graphics card, using the clean uninstall utility
-all BIOS setting in 1002 on default, system boots and everything seems fine
-flashed 1107, all is fine
-set back my stable OC, still fairly stable, but cant seem to get the 7 hours now, but can get 3-4 hours blend as long as absolutely no other programs running, before prime95 seems to crash
-installed 17.4.4 drivers for graphics card, OC is stable still

Ok so i havent tried to push my OC past 4.0GHz, nor have i tried to boost the GPU OC, im not sure what caused the issue, it seems the radeon drivers with the global OC, but getting the not booting and horrendous instability has freaked me out and i havent tried to push the issue again, i will try and OC the gpu with afterburner or something and see what i can get, hopefully it wont cause the issues again.

As a side note, i think amdc clean uninstall utility completely bricks RyzenMaster, and it wont even uninstall on its own or in the windows utility, needed to download a special windows software for removal of pesky program that wont uninstall and reinstall. This worked and got ryzen master running again.

Just want to share in case anyone else has a sudden issue after OC on the newest radeon drivers.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Keep in mind that 0082 was a tweaked 0081 with special fixes for select memory configurations. 1107 is basically 0081 in release form, so doesn't have those extra tweaks. AGESA 1.0.0.5 being the next big update for memory will hopefully do very good things for memory, fix compatibility for high speed Hynix memory, etc. I suspect Elmor is playing with it currently in preparation for the first beta BIOS versions. I expect another 1-2 weeks, but I won't ask Elmor for an ETA, I don't want it pushed back by another day.


Yea that was my thinking as well, from 1002 to 1107 we only changed AGESA once.


----------



## alt-echi

Have an issue regarding the C6H of a relative, the board came with bios 0702 (at least based from his notes) and after he tried to increase RAM speeds the motherboard had that BIOS updating issue.

I've tried updating bios to newest one using bios flashback, but now it's stuck at the splash screen and I can't enter bios even when pressing F2 or DEL.

Q Code , shows 0d or something that looks like it.

Any ideas what to do next ?

(Apologies if this is in the wrong thread)


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azortharion*
> 
> Get Thaiphoon Burner, it will be able to tell you.



Looks like it doesn't know. Also why does it say 4gb density if it's a 8gb stick?


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alt-echi*
> 
> Have an issue regarding the C6H of a relative, the board came with bios 0702 (at least based from his notes) and after he tried to increase RAM speeds the motherboard had that BIOS updating issue.
> 
> I've tried updating bios to newest one using bios flashback, but now it's stuck at the splash screen and I can't enter bios even when pressing F2 or DEL.
> 
> Q Code , shows 0d or something that looks like it.
> 
> Any ideas what to do next ?
> 
> (Apologies if this is in the wrong thread)


If it was at 0702 and it was overclocked prior to doing a BIOS update, the board MAY be bricked. 0902 was the version that fixed that problem. Try hitting the clear CMOS button on the back and see if the system will POST properly. If not, try the BIOS flashback via USB and use the indicated USB port to go to 0902 and see if that helps.


----------



## Sicness

It seems my C6H (BIOS 11061107) isn't a big fan of 64GB (4x16GB). It's Samsung 2133MHz OEM modules with B-dies. When I install all 4 modules, it would see only 32GB 9 out of 10 boot attempts. They run perfectly fine in pairs, even when using the 2933 divider (with 18-18-18 timings though). What I tried to remedy the issue:

- SOC up to 1.2V
- DDR4 set to Auto and 2133MHz
- VDIMM up to 1.45V

Nothing led to reliable detection of all 4 modules. Most of the times, when all 4 modules were recognized, Windows would only use 32GB and show the rest as "reserved". I swear someone else reported a similar behavior a while back in this thread but I wasn't able to find it. To double-check the modules were fine, I tested them in an ASUS Sabertooth X99 where all 4 did 3200MHz 17-17-17 perfectly stable.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Keep in mind that 0082 was a tweaked 0081 with special fixes for select memory configurations. 1107 is basically 0081 in release form, so doesn't have those extra tweaks. AGESA 1.0.0.5 being the next big update for memory will hopefully do very good things for memory, fix compatibility for high speed Hynix memory, etc. I suspect Elmor is playing with it currently in preparation for the first beta BIOS versions. I expect another 1-2 weeks, but I won't ask Elmor for an ETA, I don't want it pushed back by another day.


The point wasnt abou AGESA updates, it is about each version of BIOS seeming to get worse in regard to sub-timings in an effort to improve compatibility right now; to this, 0081 follows the same trend. Hopefully 1.0.0.5 opens up the sub-timings so we can test this further and things actually improve in this regard.

0081 (8:55:14)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://flic.kr/p/UBAK5t


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> It seems my C6H (BIOS 1106) isn't a big fan of 64GB (4x16GB). It's Samsung 2133MHz OEM modules with B-dies. When I install all 4 modules, it would see only 32GB 9 out of 10 boot attempts. They run perfectly fine in pairs, even when using the 2933 divider (with 18-18-18 timings though). What I tried to remedy the issue:
> 
> - SOC up to 1.2V
> - DDR4 set to Auto and 2133MHz
> - VDIMM up to 1.45V
> 
> Nothing led to reliable detected of all 4 modules. Most of the times, when all 4 modules were recognized, Windows would only use 32GB and show the rest as "reserved". I swear someone else reported a similar behavior a while back in this thread but I wasn't able to find it. To double-check the modules were fine, I tested them in an ASUS Sabertooth X99 where all 4 did 3200MHz 17-17-17 perfectly stable.


BIOS 1106 is a fail, the voltages don't stick. Change to 1107 when you can.


----------



## Maxcielle

Don't worry new bios coming this week, i can smell it already.







And then we can start all over again ?


----------



## hsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> Don't worry new bios coming this week, i can smell it already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then we can start all over again ?


i hope so,,,,


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alt-echi*
> 
> Have an issue regarding the C6H of a relative, the board came with bios 0702 (at least based from his notes) and after he tried to increase RAM speeds the motherboard had that BIOS updating issue.
> 
> I've tried updating bios to newest one using bios flashback, but now it's stuck at the splash screen and I can't enter bios even when pressing F2 or DEL.
> 
> Q Code , shows 0d or something that looks like it.
> 
> Any ideas what to do next ?
> 
> (Apologies if this is in the wrong thread)


Typically when the "BUG" hits the board acts pretty much dead. I would try and extended CMOS clear. Drain the power, disconnect the power and pull the battery for 30 minutes. Then hold the CMOS clear button for 30 seconds before installing the battery again.
Are you sure that the flashback worked properly?


----------



## Mitzrael777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> Don't worry new bios coming this week, i can smell it already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then we can start all over again ?


i Hope so, so i can mess around and find other stuff to fix







hehehe


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> BIOS 1106 is a fail, the voltages don't stick. Change to 1107 when you can.


Sorry, I meant to write 1107, that's what I'm on. Not 1106.


----------



## alt-echi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Typically when the "BUG" hits the board acts pretty much dead. I would try and extended CMOS clear. Drain the power, disconnect the power and pull the battery for 30 minutes. Then hold the CMOS clear button for 30 seconds before installing the battery again.
> Are you sure that the flashback worked properly?


I'm positive. It's flashing for a couple of minutes before stopping.

It's booting up, but it just gets stuck on the motherboard splash screen, and pressing f2 does nothing.

I'll unplug the power and tell him to leave it for a bit


----------



## Voodoo Jungle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merkurio*
> 
> I purchased the personal license for Thaiphoon Burner and when I browse for a valid SPD in the SPD Browser, I realize that my DIMMs dont figure in the list...
> There's the TridentZ RGB F4-3200C16-8GTZR and the TridentZ (non-RGB) F4-3200C14-8GTZR, but mine is the TridentZ RGB F4-3200C14-8GTZR!!
> What can I do now? I suspected that I can not flash the SPD with a different model version.


Hi! Read the last page of this thread How do I read/modify/flash SPD/XMP profiles on DDR4 EEPROM?.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alt-echi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Typically when the "BUG" hits the board acts pretty much dead. I would try and extended CMOS clear. Drain the power, disconnect the power and pull the battery for 30 minutes. Then hold the CMOS clear button for 30 seconds before installing the battery again.
> Are you sure that the flashback worked properly?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm positive. It's flashing for a couple of minutes before stopping.
> 
> It's booting up, but it just gets stuck on the motherboard splash screen, and pressing f2 does nothing.
> 
> I'll unplug the power and tell him to leave it for a bit
Click to expand...

It would help to know a bit more about the system like ram specifics and peripherals. Like I said that doesn't sound like the typical "bug" since it's still attempting to post and displaying Q-Codes. When mine went it was just dead period. Nothing when pressing the power button. I would also try removing nything the system doesn't need to run like any USB hubs/peripherals. Only SSD/mouse and KB. You can try usin one stick of ram in slot 2. Have you tried the safe boot button or reset?


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Right so you're making "educated" guesses about a platform that you have "0" practical knowledge about. Tuning certain voltages have very little affect on the data fabric aside from some stability. The only way to speed it up is to raise the memory speed. There is no "magical" combination that'll drop 20 nanoseconds from the latency. IMO the ONLY thing that can even attempt to improve this is in AMD's hands now.I am not mak
> 
> 
> 
> I am not making guesses about anything, that would be you assuming that there is nothing that can be done without even looking. In fact, I am saying the exact opposite. I am saying don't guess, don't assume, don't waste your own time and efforts by ignoring a useful metrics that you already have on hand. I am being told by people who are making the guesses and assumptions that what I am saying is annoying and yet everyone is still doing the same wash, rinse and repeat thing.
> 
> I am suggesting that experience guide you but not assume things are the same as what you have learned from experience with Intel or FX systems while you are problem solving. The SOC, while it acts sort of similar to what has gone before, is intrinsically different with it's own quirks that are not shared by Intel QPI or whatever AMD called their bulldozer interconnect technology so ignoring areas simply because it didn't happen that way on and FX or i7 chips id not safe until you have demonstrated it is safe to ignore.
> 
> I have made observations that the gaming performance is bottlenecked somewhere and that bottleneck in processing does not appear in non graphics performance with the exception of processing that is highly reliant on low memory latency (compression under 7zip for example). That the Datafabric bandwidth is dependent on Ram frequency, but throughput, which is the actual measure of performance, is not just a measure of bandwidth, it is a product of both bandwidth and latency. That Memory latency started out really bad with poor ram frequency support and after all your great work getting memory running at 3200+Mhz, latency has improved so that now it could be described as poor instead of really bad.
> 
> Assumptions that these CPUs share exactly the same quirks as older architectures led the herd down the "windows scheduler is to blame" path and that was eventually proven to be wrong. Then down the "CCX thread switching" being the root of all performance issues path. No one would consider anything else then as well. Oops, that ended up not the right answer either. The herd "discovered" infinity Fabric bandwidth a month or so after I was annoying about that as well. Now we have entered the era of memory overclocking and memory frequency being the solution to all problems. Well guess what? It has taken you some of the way and is heading in the right direction but it is not the complete answer because while it has improved, latency still sucks.
> 
> The ProcODT bios value only became popular after the recent Robert Hallock MSI overclocking video. None of the overclocking guides up until a week ago make any mention of it. What else is hidden away in there that could help you guys out that you don't know about simply because no-one has ever looked? I don't know either. If I did know, I would tell you. I do know that traditionally PLL voltages can have a big impact in aligning wave phase in the signalling between components on other platforms. I know this because i have done my own tests, not because I read about it in an internet forum. As far as I understand the SOC has its own PLL setting and is somewhere to start investigating to see what happens. Will that fix it? Who knows until it is investigated. It would seem that you cant give me any definitive answers on that cause you haven't experimented either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simple answer those who can, do, those who can't, preach.
> As you said you don't know the answers so your never ending walls of text telling others they're chasing their tails is as you said, annoying.
> You have no idea what myself or others have tried and I know for a fact there are a few through the Ryzen threads who have tried a lot more than most. Myself included. I will re-iterate my previous statement, there is no setting/voltage/button/knob on this platform that is going to drop the latency from 60 to 40 nanoseconds *PERIOD* You may find something that can smooth things a bit and give you a 1-2% improvement but that'll be it. You don't think that *IF* there was something that would help that much AMD would already have shared? You don't think they want improved latency/performance just as badly as others? That would certainly help their sales.
> Getting ram to run at a decent speed is hard enough for the majority of users and you come in and might as well be telling them they're wasting their time. Your posts aren't really helping anyone.
Click to expand...

thanks for proving my point.


----------



## MrGreaseMonkkey

Update. After 3 days of having the Cross-hair 6 hero, one of my ram sticks died. So I purchased the Trident Z RGB 3000Mhz ram on ryzen launch 3-4-2017. On 3-24-2017 the board bricks with "updating bios bug". So I purchased the MSI TomaHawk B350 board in until I got my replacement. Everything was fine with the mis board, Nice Overclock with 3.9Ghz at 1.345v and 2933Mhz @ 1.35v (reading 1.35v) using A-XMP for the dram. Received a new crosshair 6 Hero board on 5-5-2017, updated bios to 1107, tried overclocking but could only get 3.8Ghz at 1.35v, incorrect temps, applying 1.35v to 1.385v on the Ram (did not go higher than 1.385v) reads 1.41v in bios. Put the ram back to 2133 @1.25v to rule out stability issues with ram.
Applied 1.46v effective with LLC to cpu @ 4Ghz, after 8 mins system gave the usual error code indicating insatiability. Rebooted to Error Code 1F, 03 and 61. Ram failed 5-08-2017, 3 days after having this board. I have ordered Trident Z RGB 3200Mhz (on sale) as the replacement. As of now I've suspended overclocking until I get a multi meter so I can see what is going on/Bios updates.. Maybe the ram took its natural course or the board chose the faith of the ram. Thanks you all for your help.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> thanks for proving my point.


If your point was that your posts are a waste of space then you're welcome.


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGreaseMonkkey*
> 
> Update. After 3 days of having the Cross-hair 6 hero, one of my ram sticks died. So I purchased the Trident Z RGB 3000Mhz ram on ryzen launch 3-4-2017. On 3-24-2017 the board bricks with "updating bios bug". So I purchased the MSI TomaHawk B350 board in until I got my replacement. Everything was fine with the mis board, Nice Overclock with 3.9Ghz at 1.345v and 2933Mhz @ 1.35v (reading 1.35v) using A-XMP for the dram. Received a new crosshair 6 Hero board on 5-5-2017, updated bios to 1107, tried overclocking but could only get 3.8Ghz at 1.35v, incorrect temps, applying 1.35v to 1.385v on the Ram (did not go higher than 1.385v) reads 1.41v in bios. Put the ram back to 2133 @1.25v to rule out stability issues with ram.
> Applied 1.46v effective with LLC to cpu @ 4Ghz, after 8 mins system gave the usual error code indicating insatiability. Rebooted to Error Code 1F, 03 and 61. Ram failed 5-08-2017, 3 days after having this board. I have ordered Trident Z RGB 3200Mhz (on sale) as the replacement. As of now I've suspended overclocking until I get a multi meter so I can see what is going on/Bios updates.. Maybe the ram took its natural course or the board chose the faith of the ram. Thanks you all for your help.


i also have 3000mhz trident z rgb ram mostly runs at 2666 on 4 sticks and some time boots with 2133mhz for some reason my max overclock is 3.8ghz as well and cant go anything more than that with 1.33v and llc3


----------



## Azortharion

Still dealing with those issues from the other day.

*Problem:* 16 GB RAM installed. Only 7.93 GB usable according to Windows.
*BIOS:* 1107, but problem persists on 0003, 1001 and 1002 as well.
*Cause:* Most likely DRAM training failing on boot, knocking one stick out (the main clue is the ProcODT setting resetting to Auto on every reboot no matter what).

*Things worth noting:*
- My RAM kit is on the QVL.
- Tried multiple RAM kits.

*Things I have tried:*


Reinstall Windows in Legacy and UEFI mode.
Change every DRAM-related parameter on the board, mess with ProOCDT.
Swap to a different kit of RAM (issue first popped up with my 16GB Corsair, also happens with my 16GB G.Skill.)
Reseat CPU.
Try a different CPU.

This issue baffles me and all savvy friends I got, as well as the people over on the official ASUS forums.

*I will PayPal $50* to the person who gets me the right solution that ISN'T "Wait for the May update/AGESA 1006 BIOS", because I am desperate at this point.

Thanks in advance. ;p

If you are very interested in helping, you can PM me as well, though I know I am not alone with this issue and others can benefit from it being public.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It would help to know a bit more about the system like ram specifics and peripherals. Like I said that doesn't sound like the typical "bug" since it's still attempting to post and displaying Q-Codes. When mine went it was just dead period. Nothing when pressing the power button. I would also try removing nything the system doesn't need to run like any USB hubs/peripherals. Only SSD/mouse and KB. You can try usin one stick of ram in slot 2. Have you tried the safe boot button or reset?


I had (perhaps still have) a problem where my machine would (when cold) post fine but just before bios loaded or it started loading windows it would power off. Turns out the PSU needed 10-15 seconds with a hairdryer to make it go.

Once warmed up a bit it was fine. Just in case it is that.


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azortharion*
> 
> Still dealing with those issues from the other day.
> 
> *Problem:* 16 GB RAM installed. Only 7.93 GB usable according to Windows.
> *BIOS:* 1107, but problem persists on 0003, 1001 and 1002 as well.
> *Cause:* Most likely DRAM training failing on boot, knocking one stick out (the main clue is the ProcODT setting resetting to Auto on every reboot no matter what).
> 
> *Things worth noting:*
> - My RAM kit is on the QVL.
> - Tried multiple RAM kits.
> 
> *Things I have tried:*
> 
> 
> Reinstall Windows in Legacy and UEFI mode.
> Change every DRAM-related parameter on the board, mess with ProOCDT.
> Swap to a different kit of RAM (issue first popped up with my 16GB Corsair, also happens with my 16GB G.Skill.)
> Reseat CPU.
> Try a different CPU.
> 
> This issue baffles me and all savvy friends I got, as well as the people over on the official ASUS forums.
> 
> *I will PayPal $50* to the person who gets me the right solution that ISN'T "Wait for the May update/AGESA 1006 BIOS", because I am desperate at this point.
> 
> Thanks in advance. ;p
> 
> If you are very interested in helping, you can PM me as well, though I know I am not alone with this issue and others can benefit from it being public.


Clear CMOS and Try 0083 Bios

Re Seat RAM sticks

Boot with default 2133mhz settings


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azortharion*
> 
> Still dealing with those issues from the other day.
> 
> *Problem:* 16 GB RAM installed. Only 7.93 GB usable according to Windows.
> *BIOS:* 1107, but problem persists on 0003, 1001 and 1002 as well.
> *Cause:* Most likely DRAM training failing on boot, knocking one stick out (the main clue is the ProcODT setting resetting to Auto on every reboot no matter what).
> 
> *Things worth noting:*
> - My RAM kit is on the QVL.
> - Tried multiple RAM kits.
> 
> *Things I have tried:*
> 
> 
> Reinstall Windows in Legacy and UEFI mode.
> Change every DRAM-related parameter on the board, mess with ProOCDT.
> Swap to a different kit of RAM (issue first popped up with my 16GB Corsair, also happens with my 16GB G.Skill.)
> Reseat CPU.
> Try a different CPU.
> 
> This issue baffles me and all savvy friends I got, as well as the people over on the official ASUS forums.
> 
> *I will PayPal $50* to the person who gets me the right solution that ISN'T "Wait for the May update/AGESA 1006 BIOS", because I am desperate at this point.
> 
> Thanks in advance. ;p
> 
> If you are very interested in helping, you can PM me as well, though I know I am not alone with this issue and others can benefit from it being public.


Have you tried the ram individually (only put 1 stick 8gb in) to see if that works? Also you have tried different combination of ram slots (e.g., use dimms 0 and 2 vs. dimms 1 and 3). Also, you may want to place them in together in dimm 0 and 1 even if it won't be dual channel to make sure its not the dimm sockets that may be causing the issue for some reason.


----------



## Azortharion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> Clear CMOS and Try 0083 Bios
> 
> Re Seat RAM sticks
> 
> Boot with default 2133mhz settings


CMOS has been cleared on every occasion of swapping BIOS.

I have tried default 2133 and DRAM training still fails. I have also tried underclocking from that default, and overclocking from it.

Reseating RAM sticks has been done multiple times and all slots have been tried in all combinations (even criss-crossing different color lanes).

I have not tried 0083 BIOS yet. What does it do that 0003/1001/1107 does not, as far as RAM goes?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azortharion*
> 
> Still dealing with those issues from the other day.
> 
> *Problem:* 16 GB RAM installed. Only 7.93 GB usable according to Windows.
> *BIOS:* 1107, but problem persists on 0003, 1001 and 1002 as well.
> *Cause:* Most likely DRAM training failing on boot, knocking one stick out (the main clue is the ProcODT setting resetting to Auto on every reboot no matter what).
> 
> *Things worth noting:*
> - My RAM kit is on the QVL.
> - Tried multiple RAM kits.
> 
> *Things I have tried:*
> 
> 
> Reinstall Windows in Legacy and UEFI mode.
> Change every DRAM-related parameter on the board, mess with ProOCDT.
> Swap to a different kit of RAM (issue first popped up with my 16GB Corsair, also happens with my 16GB G.Skill.)
> Reseat CPU.
> Try a different CPU.
> 
> This issue baffles me and all savvy friends I got, as well as the people over on the official ASUS forums.
> 
> *I will PayPal $50* to the person who gets me the right solution that ISN'T "Wait for the May update/AGESA 1006 BIOS", because I am desperate at this point.
> 
> Thanks in advance. ;p
> 
> If you are very interested in helping, you can PM me as well, though I know I am not alone with this issue and others can benefit from it being public.


Make sure there isn't any SPD corruption using something like Thaiphoon Burner. If good, try using just a single stick of RAM for now and boot up. If it works in which ever slot you used, move it to the other slot and see if it's still good. Repeat this with the other stick of RAM. Do both sticks work the same in both slots?


----------



## Azortharion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Have you tried the ram individually (only put 1 stick 8gb in) to see if that works? Also you have tried different combination of ram slots (e.g., use dimms 0 and 2 vs. dimms 1 and 3). Also, you may want to place them in together in dimm 0 and 1 even if it won't be dual channel to make sure its not the dimm sockets that may be causing the issue for some reason.


Yes. The sticks work fine separately, in all slots. I have tried 1-3, 0-2, 0-1 and 2-3 for combinations.


----------



## Sicness

Very similar to my issue: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/14000#post_26078469


----------



## Azortharion

If it helps trouble-shooting, Windows considers 8.1 GB of the RAM as "Hardware Reserved".


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> thanks for proving my point.


Guys. ***. I keep seeing narky walls of text, but I dont think many folk read them.

lol.

I think the bios drought is taking its toll on our collective fettle. So for health and safety reasons Elmor must release the new bios today.










Or not.

Had to try.....

The Agesa 5 update will make the latency negative. Data will arrive before it is sent.

This will cause no end of problems for programmers.

It IS. Its TRUE!


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azortharion*
> 
> CMOS has been cleared on every occasion of swapping BIOS.
> 
> I have tried default 2133 and DRAM training still fails. I have also tried underclocking from that default, and overclocking from it.
> 
> Reseating RAM sticks has been done multiple times and all slots have been tried in all combinations (even criss-crossing different color lanes).
> 
> I have not tried 0083 BIOS yet. What does it do that 0003/1001/1107 does not, as far as RAM goes?


did you try 1 ram stick in each slot ? how about 0083 bios ? i am using it right now


----------



## Azortharion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Make sure there isn't any SPD corruption using something like Thaiphoon Burner. If good, try using just a single stick of RAM for now and boot up. If it works in which ever slot you used, move it to the other slot and see if it's still good. Repeat this with the other stick of RAM. Do both sticks work the same in both slots?


Have checked thaiphoon burner, SPD was fine on both this kit and the previous kit (that I since RMA'd thinking it was the RAM's fault). I have checked SPD in both grey and black slots (I have moved the RAM sticks a lot between slots, both with both installed and individually).


----------



## Azortharion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> did you try 1 ram stick in each slot ? how about 0083 bios ? i am using it right now


Yes, all the slots work fine and both RAM sticks work fine in any slot.

EDIT: Gonna try 0083 BIOS now.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azortharion*
> 
> Still dealing with those issues from the other day.
> 
> *Problem:* 16 GB RAM installed. Only 7.93 GB usable according to Windows.
> *BIOS:* 1107, but problem persists on 0003, 1001 and 1002 as well.
> *Cause:* Most likely DRAM training failing on boot, knocking one stick out (the main clue is the ProcODT setting resetting to Auto on every reboot no matter what).
> 
> *Things worth noting:*
> - My RAM kit is on the QVL.
> - Tried multiple RAM kits.
> 
> *Things I have tried:*
> 
> 
> Reinstall Windows in Legacy and UEFI mode.
> Change every DRAM-related parameter on the board, mess with ProOCDT.
> Swap to a different kit of RAM (issue first popped up with my 16GB Corsair, also happens with my 16GB G.Skill.)
> Reseat CPU.
> Try a different CPU.
> 
> This issue baffles me and all savvy friends I got, as well as the people over on the official ASUS forums.
> 
> *I will PayPal $50* to the person who gets me the right solution that ISN'T "Wait for the May update/AGESA 1006 BIOS", because I am desperate at this point.
> 
> Thanks in advance. ;p
> 
> If you are very interested in helping, you can PM me as well, though I know I am not alone with this issue and others can benefit from it being public.


I think it is your RAM training at different speeds because the SPD info is partially damaged on one or both sticks. The bios is only allowing the faster of the sticks to run with windows.

At least thats what was happening with me till I re-flashed my DRAM.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azortharion*
> 
> Yes. The sticks work fine separately, in all slots. I have tried 1-3, 0-2, 0-1 and 2-3 for combinations.


What settings are you using? It doesn't even work on 2133mhz? Or does it only fail when you're trying to overclock the memory? Have you tried to increase DRAM volt to 1.4v and SOC to 1.2v?


----------



## Azortharion

1) Yes, tried soc 1.2v and dram 1.4v on boot as well.
2) I doubt it is spd corruption since its a different kit of ram than I started with. Unless the mobo corrupts it as soon as you boot it
3) I have used all imaginable settings. I just tried bios 0083 with a cmos clear, immediately go into bios and save and exit (so absolutely nothing changed), still 8.1gb hardware reserved.


----------



## Azortharion

Only weird thing about SPD is that the serial number on both sticks is blank.

Stick 1:


Stick 2:


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azortharion*
> 
> If it helps trouble-shooting, Windows considers 8.1 GB of the RAM as "Hardware Reserved".


What is using 6.4gb of RAM? What does HWiNFO show (i.e. available/used).


----------



## Azortharion

At the time of that screenshot, I had a fair amount of things open, including WoW which is like 3 gigs of RAM. Can you tell that I really need more than 8?









HWINFO:


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azortharion*
> 
> Only weird thing about SPD is that the serial number on both sticks is blank.
> 
> Stick 1:
> 
> 
> Stick 2:


That is normal but you want to use a different feature of Thaiphoon Burner.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voodoo Jungle*
> 
> Hi! Read the last page of this thread How do I read/modify/flash SPD/XMP profiles on DDR4 EEPROM?.


----------



## Azortharion

That post implies that if the SPD was corrupted, I'd see it through the CRC status. But the CRC status for me is "OK", further leading me to believe it is not SPD corruption (I have not messed with any Aura software that is known to corrupt these RGB modules).


----------



## Voodoo Jungle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azortharion*
> 
> Only weird thing about SPD is that the serial number on both sticks is blank.


G.skill doesn't program serial numbers. So, they are always blank.


----------



## Azortharion

Okay. So as far as I can tell, this memory is faultless, considering I replaced another piece of RAM this new one has the exact same issue from the moment I first put it in. It is not the CPU, so it has to be the motherboard, BIOS, or a setting within it. So until now my main thought has to be wait until 1.0.0.6 May update (when is that coming exactly? Can't wait), but if it can be fixed before, even better. And I might learn something in the process.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azortharion*
> 
> That post implies that if the SPD was corrupted, I'd see it through the CRC status. But the CRC status for me is "OK", further leading me to believe it is not SPD corruption (I have not messed with any Aura software that is known to corrupt these RGB modules).


Id still read the ram and dump the hex to a file then compare the file with the database version. I am unsure how complete the CRC check is, Ie are there other parts that are not part of the CRC check that are mangled.

Kinda clutching at straws......


----------



## Alwrath

Back on 3500 mhz 14-14-14-14-34. Looks like its a crapshoot no matter what you do to get the motherboard to post the ram OC in the bios when you boot/restart. Just kept switching SOC voltage from 1.21 to 1.22 till it worked and posted at 3500 mhz. I also used boot voltage at 1.42 but the dram voltage is at 1.4. Im satisfied with this result!

Will attempt lower voltages for the ram.


----------



## SpaceGorilla47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azortharion*
> 
> If it helps trouble-shooting, Windows considers 8.1 GB of the RAM as "Hardware Reserved".


If you have anything Killer-NIC related installed, try deinstalling it.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azortharion*
> 
> If it helps trouble-shooting, Windows considers 8.1 GB of the RAM as "Hardware Reserved".


And for whatever it is worth, hardware reserved is 71.4mb for me on a fresh boot.


----------



## Azortharion

Database:


My own:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Id still read the ram and dump the hex to a file then compare the file with the database version. I am unsure how complete the CRC check is, Ie are there other parts that are not part of the CRC check that are mangled.
> Kinda clutching at straws......


My SPD dump is 100% identical to the one in the Thaiphoon database. :/


----------



## Azortharion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceGorilla47*
> 
> If you have anything Killer-NIC related installed, try deinstalling it.


I do not, this motherboard has an Intel NIC.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azortharion*
> 
> Still dealing with those issues from the other day.
> 
> *Problem:* 16 GB RAM installed. Only 7.93 GB usable according to Windows.
> *BIOS:* 1107, but problem persists on 0003, 1001 and 1002 as well.
> *Cause:* Most likely DRAM training failing on boot, knocking one stick out (the main clue is the ProcODT setting resetting to Auto on every reboot no matter what).
> 
> *Things worth noting:*
> - My RAM kit is on the QVL.
> - Tried multiple RAM kits.
> 
> *Things I have tried:*
> 
> 
> Reinstall Windows in Legacy and UEFI mode.
> Change every DRAM-related parameter on the board, mess with ProOCDT.
> Swap to a different kit of RAM (issue first popped up with my 16GB Corsair, also happens with my 16GB G.Skill.)
> Reseat CPU.
> Try a different CPU.
> 
> This issue baffles me and all savvy friends I got, as well as the people over on the official ASUS forums.
> 
> *I will PayPal $50* to the person who gets me the right solution that ISN'T "Wait for the May update/AGESA 1006 BIOS", because I am desperate at this point.
> 
> Thanks in advance. ;p
> 
> If you are very interested in helping, you can PM me as well, though I know I am not alone with this issue and others can benefit from it being public.


This tends to be a problem in Windows. If you go into the BIOS and see all 16GB, and Windows says, "16GB, available XXXXXX", that means something in Windows just refuses to talk to the memory. I have seen this before. You can TRY to manually set the amount of memory in msconfig, it is under boot tab, advanced options. Manually set the amount of RAM you have, and see if that helps. The only time I have run into this required a fresh install of Windows to fix it.


----------



## Azortharion

Well, the BIOS actually says 8192 MB, but it did that even when the previous kit of RAM worked just fine with all 16 gigs in Windows.

I have tried manually setting the msconfig to 16384 - and even other values, just to check.

In the post you quoted, it is clear that I have reinstalled Windows. This morning, I performed my third reinstall in 3 days.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azortharion*
> 
> If it helps trouble-shooting, Windows considers 8.1 GB of the RAM as "Hardware Reserved".


if that persists during reboot, one of your dimms possibily isnt seated correctly. that is if you havent already tried that. make sure they are slotted into A2 and B2 as well


----------



## Alwrath

Update : after 3 restarts with dram boot voltage and dram voltage at 1.39, switching SOC from 1.21 - 1.22, got 3500 mhz game stable. Ran a heaven loop and played Doom. Gonna try for 1.38 ram voltage.


----------



## Azortharion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> if that persists during reboot, one of your dimms possibily isnt seated correctly.


I've been having this issue for about 4 days now, I have reinstalled the RAM probably 20 times in all different slots. I don't think the RAM being seated correctly is the issue at this point.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azortharion*
> 
> I've been having this issue for about 4 days now, I have reinstalled the RAM probably 20 times in all different slots. I don't think the RAM being seated correctly is the issue at this point.


quick! edited with a bit more


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azortharion*
> 
> Well, the BIOS actually says 8192 MB, but it did that even when the previous kit of RAM worked just fine with all 16 gigs in Windows.
> 
> I have tried manually setting the msconfig to 16384 - and even other values, just to check.
> 
> In the post you quoted, it is clear that I have reinstalled Windows. This morning, I performed my third reinstall in 3 days.


If the BIOS is reporting only 8 GB out of 16 GB then it's HW related. Nothing to do with windows. Start by doing a CMOS clear and checking the ram is seated properly. You can also check if it's the ram by putting it in the first and second slot. If you get 16 GB then it's likely a board issue with dual channel. BIOS flash could fix that


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azortharion*
> 
> Well, the BIOS actually says 8192 MB, but it did that even when the previous kit of RAM worked just fine with all 16 gigs in Windows.
> 
> I have tried manually setting the msconfig to 16384 - and even other values, just to check.
> 
> In the post you quoted, it is clear that I have reinstalled Windows. This morning, I performed my third reinstall in 3 days.


Ok, if BIOS says 8192, that means the memory itself is not being seen, so it isn't a Windows issue.

So, back to square one:
Try each stick of memory in slot A2(numbered from CPU, A1, A2, B1, B2). Verify that 8192 MB or 8GB is seen. If BOTH work in slot A2, put the other stick in slot B2, and see if the BIOS shows all memory. If not, then try A2 with A1, and see if both show up. You may have either a problem with the BIOS(use flashback method to re-flash the BIOS, NOT through the BIOS screen), or there may be a problem with the slots, or something really strange.

So, first things first, verify that each stick of memory works on its own in A2, then A2 and B2, then A2 and A1.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> or something really strange.


Bahahahaaa, Its Ryzen!

Its all bonkers.

I know. Not helping.....

Baaaad dorbot.

Naughty.


----------



## Azortharion

The BIOS sees both DIMMS in SPD.
CPU-Z recognizes 16 gigs of RAM.
Thaiphoon Burner and everything realizes there is 2 sticks with 8 gigs each.

Even with the previous kit of RAM where it worked (until it suddenly didnt), it said 8192. It has said 8192 since I got this motherboard, but still worked fine.

I have used flashback to get back to 0083 just a page or so ago (from 1107), and 1107 > 1002 in the past and so on.

I have already tried the memory in all different possible combinations on the board, with both sticks in and with only one of them. That is:

A1+A1
A1+B1
A1+B2
A2+B1
A2+B2


----------



## dorbot

Loosen the timings? Perhaps only some of the sticks can handle the enormous speed.


----------



## Azortharion

DRAM training fails regardless of settings, I think I tried CAS18 and 2133 MHz on the previous kit. Because it fails, it just reverts to these CAS15 timings (even though this kit is actually a CL16 kit).


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azortharion*
> 
> The BIOS sees both DIMMS in SPD.
> CPU-Z recognizes 16 gigs of RAM.
> Thaiphoon Burner and everything realizes there is 2 sticks with 8 gigs each.
> 
> Even with the previous kit of RAM where it worked (until it suddenly didnt), it said 8192. It has said 8192 since I got this motherboard, but still worked fine.
> 
> I have used flashback to get back to 0083 just a page or so ago (from 1107), and 1107 > 1002 in the past and so on.
> 
> I have already tried the memory in all different possible combinations on the board, with both sticks in and with only one of them. That is:
> 
> A1+A1
> A1+B1
> A1+B2
> A2+B1
> A2+B2


I know that feeling of being frustrated, and I know what you HAVE done, but we need to walk this one back all the way to the pure basics. I don't care what CPU-Z or any PROGRAM may say, for diagnostics, we need to do the A2 test on both as of now(maybe one died), and see what BIOS says. If BIOS says there is only 8192MB of RAM in there when both sticks are in there, that is a PURE BIOS problem, and all other issues will extend from there.

Ignore Windows until the BIOS says you have 16GB of RAM installed.


----------



## Azortharion

Alright. It will be a few hours as I got errands to run but I'll repeat all the testing with both sticks and all that jazz and come back to you.


----------



## IRobertuSI

Is there any chance to get corrupted RAM (from the known AURA bug) working again without the need to purchase a Thaiphoon license? There is one of my two RAM sticks corrupted so hard that is isn't even recognized by BIOS or any software (exept Thaiphoon which is showing nothing). The other stick is working but I think also a little bit corrupted, here the manufacturer name is missing and the part number is wrong when read out with Thaiphoon. When there's no possiblility it looks like RMA time for me


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azortharion*
> 
> Alright. It will be a few hours as I got errands to run but I'll repeat all the testing with both sticks and all that jazz and come back to you.


If I had not gone through similar issues in the past with the feeling, "I know I did this already, but let's go back and try it fully in the "proper" order", I wouldn't be in a position where sometimes, you have to repeat the true basics to make things work, or at least, find out what and where things have broken.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobertuSI*
> 
> Is there any chance to get corrupted RAM (from the known AURA bug) working again without the need to purchase a Thaiphoon license? There is one of my two RAM sticks corrupted so hard that is isn't even recognized by BIOS or any software (exept Thaiphoon which is showing nothing). The other stick is working but I think also a little bit corrupted, here the manufacturer name is missing and the part number is wrong when read out with Thaiphoon. When there's no possiblility it looks like RMA time for me


Go through warranty support on the RAM and have them send you a fresh and working set of memory.


----------



## Johan45

Here's a quick one run msconfig then select boot and advanced see if it looks like this.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Here's a quick one run msconfig then select boot and advanced see if it looks like this.


I suggested that one already. If the BIOS does not say there is 16GB in the system, then telling Windows how much you have won't really help.


----------



## IRobertuSI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Go through warranty support on the RAM and have them send you a fresh and working set of memory.


Does anyone has experience with direct RMA via G.Skill? Are they faster than a normal dealer (in my case mindfactory.de) or should I just sent my memory back to mindfactory?


----------



## Mitzrael777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Back on 3500 mhz 14-14-14-14-34. Looks like its a crapshoot no matter what you do to get the motherboard to post the ram OC in the bios when you boot/restart. Just kept switching SOC voltage from 1.21 to 1.22 till it worked and posted at 3500 mhz. I also used boot voltage at 1.42 but the dram voltage is at 1.4. Im satisfied with this result!
> 
> Will attempt lower voltages for the ram.


Very good but on cold boot you still get the safe boot to 2133 right ?

Were you able to stabilize it ?


----------



## Alwrath

Well, tried lowering my SOC to 1.18 and system became unstable during gaming. Brought it back up to 1.2 and everythings stable again. Tried 1.37V for 3500 mhz but it was a no go after 8 restarts. Final voltage for 3500 mhz ram is 1.38. Not bad, I just hope this SOC voltage stays stable at 1.2


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitzrael777*
> 
> Very good but on cold boot you still get the safe boot to 2133 right ?
> 
> Were you able to stabilize it ?


Cold boots and restarts are still a crapshoot. However it seems once I dial in my settings it will restart with the OC everytime. If I shut her down its back to the crap shoot again. Oh well. Just keep restarting the bios and it will eventually give you your OC settings back.


----------



## SpaceGorilla47

After some testing my comparison between:

1002 vs 1107

*1002:*

2933CL14

SoC 0.95V
DRAM Voltage 1.35V
DRAM VBoot Voltage: 1.35V
Everything else on Auto

No cold boot issues, everything fine

*1107*

2400MHz, everything else on Auto

-> Code 62

2400MHz
DRAM Voltage: 1.35V

-> Code 62

2400MHz
DRAM Voltage 1.35V
DRAM VBoot Voltage 1.35V

-> Boots, everything fine

2400MHz
SoC 0.95V
DRAM Voltage 1.35V
DRAM VBoot Voltage 1.35V

-> Boots

2400MHz
SoC 1,1V
DRAM Voltage 1.35V
DRAM VBoot Voltage 1.35V

-> Code 62

2666MHz
DRAM Voltage 1.35V
DRAM VBoot Voltage 1.35V

-> Code 62

This is how 1107 looks to me right now.




AGESA 1004a rly dont work for me


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Here's a quick one run msconfig then select boot and advanced see if it looks like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggested that one already. If the BIOS does not say there is 16GB in the system, then telling Windows how much you have won't really help.
Click to expand...

If that CPUz tab was accurate then windows sees the ram in dual channel and it's just a hw allocation problem. If the BIOS isn't registering the ram then windows wouldn't see it either


----------



## slinkeril

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceGorilla47*
> 
> After some testing my comparison between:
> 
> 1002 vs 1107
> 
> *1002:*
> 
> 2933CL14
> 
> SoC 0.95V
> DRAM Voltage 1.35V
> DRAM VBoot Voltage: 1.35V
> Everything else on Auto
> 
> No cold boot issues, everything fine
> 
> *1107*
> 
> 2400MHz, everything else on Auto
> 
> -> Code 62
> 
> 2400MHz
> DRAM Voltage: 1.35V
> 
> -> Code 62
> 
> 2400MHz
> DRAM Voltage 1.35V
> DRAM VBoot Voltage 1.35V
> 
> -> Boots, everything fine
> 
> 2400MHz
> SoC 0.95V
> DRAM Voltage 1.35V
> DRAM VBoot Voltage 1.35V
> 
> -> Boots
> 
> 2400MHz
> SoC 1,1V
> DRAM Voltage 1.35V
> DRAM VBoot Voltage 1.35V
> 
> -> Code 62
> 
> 2666MHz
> DRAM Voltage 1.35V
> DRAM VBoot Voltage 1.35V
> 
> -> Code 62
> 
> This is how 1107 looks to me right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AGESA 1004a rly dont work for me


Oh i have this same problem, and havent found any combination of setting to fix it yet, i have just not been shutting down fully for now


----------



## Azortharion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If that CPUz tab was accurate then windows sees the ram in dual channel and it's just a hw allocation problem. If the BIOS isn't registering the ram then windows wouldn't see it either


Yeah I don't know how Windows would know if BIOS doesn't.

When I first got the mobo, it said 8192 MB RAM and I figured it's just a display bug because new platform. I assume that's not the case?


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azortharion*
> 
> Yeah I don't know how Windows would know if BIOS doesn't.
> 
> When I first got the mobo, it said 8192 MB RAM and I figured it's just a display bug because new platform. I assume that's not the case?


FYI, DDR4 mounting is a bit stickier than DDR3. I'd do what Johan suggested first, if you haven't already, and re-seat the RAM, at least the stick that isn't being detected.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azortharion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If that CPUz tab was accurate then windows sees the ram in dual channel and it's just a hw allocation problem. If the BIOS isn't registering the ram then windows wouldn't see it either
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I don't know how Windows would know if BIOS doesn't.
> 
> When I first got the mobo, it said 8192 MB RAM and I figured it's just a display bug because new platform. I assume that's not the case?
Click to expand...

If it's not showing in BIOS it shouldn't be showing in windows unles it's sporadic. Could be bad contact/dirt/dust in slot or not seated. Sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't. You're going to have to do some trouble shooting. Take the sticks out and wipe the contacts with a coffee filter. Then re-seat them


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> FYI, DDR4 mounting is a bit stickier than DDR3. I'd do what Johan suggested first, if you haven't already, and re-seat the RAM, at least the stick that isn't being detected.


This is exactly what I was talking about. Try each stick of RAM in A2, verify they are working. Then try for having a second stick of memory in there. You could also try each stick in slot B2 and verify that B2(or B1 for that matter) are correctly picking up the RAM in that slot.


----------



## mistax

I'm very sad, my 2x16GB 3200CL14 Gskill kit, will finally boot up @ 3200 with the PCODT @ 96Ohm, with 14-14-14-14-34. It's appears to be very unstable and can't pass any memory test so i have restrained from using it at the speed.

Does anyone have any idea on how to improve the stability of this, or am i stuck with at 3000.


----------



## aDyerSituation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> I'm very sad, my 2x16GB 3200CL14 Gskill kit, will finally boot up @ 3200 with the PCODT @ 96Ohm, with 14-14-14-14-34. It's appears to be very unstable and can't pass any memory test so i have restrained from using it at the speed.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea on how to improve the stability of this, or am i stuck with at 3000.


So 3000 is working for you though with those timings?


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> I'm very sad, my 2x16GB 3200CL14 Gskill kit, will finally boot up @ 3200 with the PCODT @ 96Ohm, with 14-14-14-14-34. It's appears to be very unstable and can't pass any memory test so i have restrained from using it at the speed.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea on how to improve the stability of this, or am i stuck with at 3000.


What are thy 3000 specs?


----------



## Alwrath

Ack 1.38V was unstable after more testing. On the bright side my SOC voltage is stable at 1.2. So final settings are 3500 mhz 14-14-14-14-34 SOC 1.2 dram voltage 1.39.

ill take it


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Ack 1.38V was unstable after more testing. On the bright side my SOC voltage is stable at 1.2. So final settings are 3500 mhz 14-14-14-14-34 SOC 1.2 dram voltage 1.39.
> 
> ill take it


until new BIOS is out


----------



## mistax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> What are thy 3000 specs?


For 3000, i used 14-14-14-14-34, 1.35v, 1.1 Soc


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> I'm very sad, my 2x16GB 3200CL14 Gskill kit, will finally boot up @ 3200 with the PCODT @ 96Ohm, with 14-14-14-14-34. It's appears to be very unstable and can't pass any memory test so i have restrained from using it at the speed.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea on how to improve the stability of this, or am i stuck with at 3000.


AGESA 1.0.0.5 should let you run at 3200 once Elmor posts the beta BIOS versions with it. Please don't ask when it will land, because right now, AGESA 1.0.0.5 has not been released. AMD has an event on May 16th, so I expect we should get it on or before that date.


----------



## Azortharion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> This is exactly what I was talking about. Try each stick of RAM in A2, verify they are working. Then try for having a second stick of memory in there. You could also try each stick in slot B2 and verify that B2(or B1 for that matter) are correctly picking up the RAM in that slot.


16 gig is recognized if I use A1 and A2 (single channel).

They both work separately in A2.

They only give 8 gig in both possible dual channel configs.

B1 and B2 returns an instant 0d code, suggesting an issue with the B channel.

Mobo rma time?


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *IRobertuSI*
> 
> Is there any chance to get corrupted RAM (from the known AURA bug) working again without the need to purchase a Thaiphoon license? There is one of my two RAM sticks corrupted so hard that is isn't even recognized by BIOS or any software (exept Thaiphoon which is showing nothing). The other stick is working but I think also a little bit corrupted, here the manufacturer name is missing and the part number is wrong when read out with Thaiphoon. When there's no possiblility it looks like RMA time for me


If you can't get Taiphoon to deal with it, or don't want to purchase a liscense it's either return to purchaser if within period, or RMA it, yeah, and something tells me G.Skill's gonna take a while...just from the way their webpage reads.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azortharion*
> 
> 16 gig is recognized if I use A1 and A2 (single channel).
> 
> They both work separately in A2.
> 
> They only give 8 gig in both possible dual channel configs.


This implies that either the second bank of memory is bad(meaning a bad motherboard), or your BIOS update was bad, and you should re-flash to see if that fixes it. Either way, if you have 16GB showing up in the BIOS, then in Windows you should also have 16GB to work with.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azortharion*
> 
> 16 gig is recognized if I use A1 and A2 (single channel).
> 
> They both work separately in A2.
> 
> They only give 8 gig in both possible dual channel configs.
> 
> B1 and B2 returns an instant 0d code, suggesting an issue with the B channel.
> 
> Mobo rma time?


Rma time! [if flash doest work]

you didnt press too hard when putting them in did you? i wrote in a review that the board flexes excessivly if you apply too much pressure putting in te dimms.


----------



## Azortharion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> This implies that either the second bank of memory is bad(meaning a bad motherboard), or your BIOS update was bad, and you should re-flash to see if that fixes it. Either way, if you have 16GB showing up in the BIOS, then in Windows you should also have 16GB to work with.


Gonn try and flash back to 1107. Feeling pessimistic, hope I get surprised.

EDIT: Ok its actually just the 2 furthest ones that dont work


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azortharion*
> 
> Gonn try and flash back to 1107. Feeling pessimistic, hope I get surprised


At least the problem is isolated now to the motherboard, so at least you won't be feeling frustrated while trying to figure out what is going on.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azortharion*
> 
> 16 gig is recognized if I use A1 and A2 (single channel).
> 
> They both work separately in A2.
> 
> They only give 8 gig in both possible dual channel configs.
> 
> B1 and B2 returns an instant 0d code, suggesting an issue with the B channel.
> 
> Mobo rma time?


You tried almost everything. Maybe try BIOS 0003 for last hope (if you didn't try that). After that I would RMA!


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> This implies that either the second bank of memory is bad(meaning a bad motherboard), or your BIOS update was bad, and you should re-flash to see if that fixes it. Either way, if you have 16GB showing up in the BIOS, then in Windows you should also have 16GB to work with.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Rma time!
> 
> you didnt press too hard when putting them in did you? i wrote in a review that the board flexes excessivly if you apply too much pressure putting in te dimms.


When you do re-flash your bios, clear CMOS, pull your battery for a couple minutes, put it back, and I'd re-flash using the BIOS Flashback port and a C6H.CAP file just for paranoia reasons, but it's beginning to sound like RMA time.

And yeah, I noticed that when putting my sticks in when I first got my board, that sucker flexes more than any other board I've ever had, I saw it putting the first stick in, and stuck my hand behind it to support it when I clicked the second in, ended up with nice PCB-needle tracts on my hand too


----------



## Azortharion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> At least the problem is isolated now to the motherboard, so at least you won't be feeling frustrated while trying to figure out what is going on.


Well a quick google suggests 0d code implies cpu related stuff, and this CPU has 1 missing pin but it overclocks fine, and I did try the other cpu.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Loosen the timings? Perhaps only some of the sticks can handle the enormous speed.


Hey dorbot,

So I've purchased Taiphoon Burner and flashed my RAM sticks, they're both coming up clean now (stick 1 showed first byte corruption and stick 2 showed first AND last byte CRC corruption..ugh) they're clean as a whistle now. It's time to begin the "only use G.Skill's software (and CorsairLink, and CPU-z, and HWMonitor) experiment, and see if G.Skill's RGB Software corrupts the way Aura does. Will report results as I go.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azortharion*
> 
> Well a quick google suggests 0d code implies cpu related stuff, and this CPU has 1 missing pin but it overclocks fine, and I did try the other cpu.


that just so happens to be tge mem controller pin for the b channel









but if it did it with a cpu with all the pins too...


----------



## Azortharion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> that just so happens to be tge mem controller pin for the b channel


Is there any place to see a diagram of what the CPU pins each do? Channel B has worked before.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azortharion*
> 
> Is there any place to see a diagram of what the CPU pins each do? Channel B has worked before.


i kid. ivw no clue what all the pins go to.

0d is actually a lot of things on this board as well, memory training fail included


----------



## Azortharion

Should I try and flash 0003 or 1107 as a last resort? I know I'll prolly do the other if one of them fails, but yeah.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azortharion*
> 
> Should I try and flash 0003 or 1107 as a last resort? I know I'll prolly do the other if one of them fails, but yeah.


0003 probably wont fix this issue, thats for cold boots. try flashing to any bios and see if it persists

! except 0702, dont flash to that one


----------



## Johan45

You may want to check that all the other pins are straight. How did you manage to "lose" a pin ?


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azortharion*
> 
> Well a quick google suggests 0d code implies cpu related stuff, and this CPU has 1 missing pin but it overclocks fine, and I did try the other cpu.


I have to ask this as well, how do you have a missing pin on the CPU? I will note that some pins in the socket are "reserved", but it is very odd if you ask me.


----------



## Azortharion

Flashed 1107 with flashback, cleared cmos by battery removal. No dice.


----------



## Azortharion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> I have to ask this as well, how do you have a missing pin on the CPU? I will note that some pins in the socket are "reserved", but it is very odd if you ask me.


Simple idiocy. Pins were bent but I straightened them with a tool.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azortharion*
> 
> Simple idiocy. Pins were bent but I straightened them with a tool.


That explains the problem. Not sure how you bent the pins though....I haven't done that since some time in the mid to late 1990s....


----------



## Azortharion

How come these timings (unchanged from default) are different on each channel?


----------



## Azortharion

Right, so I accept that channel B is dead. I will wait for the release of the next AGESA update and hope for a miracle. Otherwise, I guess it's a new CPU since you can't really RMA one with bent pins. OUCH.


----------



## gavinh87

Does this board have PCIe bug that we don't know about yet?
For some reason since going to 1107 I am unable to consistently boot into windows. This is NOT a cold boot error. It passes all relevant checks , I get code 24 then as soon as windows loads I get code a code 8 hard crash.
Putting the PCIe into GEN2 allows me boot successfully everytime. But when running GPUz it tells me I am running at 3.0 speeds?



Other settings
R1700 [email protected]
Gskill RGB [email protected] (never had an issue cold booting these)

Up until 1107 I have been stable with mostly everything on auto. Going to remove GPU drivers now and flash back into 0082 as that was what I was on before 1107. Not sure if that will fix anything however as I have tried most of the BIOS' listed on the front page and I have never had this issue.


----------



## R71800XSS

Agesa microcode 1.006 is coming...

Source: https://www.techpowerup.com/233106/amd-readies-ryzen-agesa-update-to-improve-ddr4-memory-support


----------



## PeerlessGirl

OK,

so I have an issue. Ever since flashing my RAM with Taiphoon, and rebooting the machine (in the process of trying to test how low I could clock the CPU for the purpose of use for P0 Pstate Testing. I was testing 15.50 at 1.3v, anyway I got a failure to boot, and a loop, so I reset the CMOS using clear CMOS, RAM was trying to run at 3200 despite being set to auto and defaults, should be booting at 2133. Windows was giving Page_fault_in_nonpaged_area and IRQL_not_less_or equal errors, so I used my emergency copy of 1107 via USB FlashBack and reloaded the bios fresh. Machine tries to boot, reaches windows, then dies while I'm entering the password with a code 8, which looks like CPU failure, but I can't imagine anything I've done would cause that. It hasn't been bumped, removed, reseated or anything (case hasn't been opened in days). What's my next step? I've also tried underclocking the ram to 1866, and forcing 2133, no dice (even at 1.3v and/or 1.10 SoC). Could the SPD fix have done this? Or something with the CPU?

I'm out of ideas and frustrated.

Added info: It shows postcode 24 just before booting toward windows after the bios post (normal) then once it reaches Windows it shows "OC" as if overclocked? It stays and sits that way as long as I don't actually try to log in, if I type my password and press enter, it blackscreens, switches to Postcode 8, and stays frozen that way.

And More:

Looks like Windows boots in safe mode. Seems like something's hosed with windows, but that's some weird behavior if so...

Maybe not: Sometimes it boots, sometimes it Code 8s before I can get into safe mode...


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> Agesa microcode 1.006 is coming...
> 
> Source: https://www.techpowerup.com/233106/amd-readies-ryzen-agesa-update-to-improve-ddr4-memory-support


1007 is coming too, it's just a matter of time.








1005 is coming before them - hopefully soon.


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Update : tried lowering SOC voltage to 1.18, 1.2, and 1.22. Became stable again at 1.22 after restarting multiple times. Motherboard likes to throw a hissy fit sometimes after restart but it looks like the SOC being at least 1.22 was the key to 3500 mhz, along with 1.42 ram voltage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceGorilla47*
> 
> Strange Thing:
> With SoC-Voltage above 1.1V it never gets past Code 62
> With SoC-Voltage at 0.95V it boots sometimes
> By the way: using Samsung B-Die 2x8GB Sticks here.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavinh87*
> 
> I have the same experience.
> Before I could use 1.35v I've gone upto 1.5v and its still very much hit and miss. I just had it cold boot at 3200 1.4v but fail after a reboot :/
> SoC doesn't do much for me, neither does procodt.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> I'm very sad, my 2x16GB 3200CL14 Gskill kit, will finally boot up @ 3200 with the PCODT @ 96Ohm, with 14-14-14-14-34. It's appears to be very unstable and can't pass any memory test so i have restrained from using it at the speed.
> Does anyone have any idea on how to improve the stability of this, or am i stuck with at 3000.


Some SOC voltages have stability gaps and work only at 1 or 2 settings of ProcODT while others work at 3-4 different ProcODT.
There is a slight correlation between ProcODT and SOC. System boots at higher ProcODT with higher SOC. Makes some sense: higher volts & higher resistance.


Some ProcODT may work at any SOC voltage - do the sweeps and find your memory's sweet spot. Hynix seems to be 43Ohm in 4x8 and 60Ohm in 2x8. Samsung may be 60-80.


----------



## gavinh87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> OK,
> 
> so I have an issue. Ever since flashing my RAM with Taiphoon, and rebooting the machine (in the process of trying to test how low I could clock the CPU for the purpose of use for P0 Pstate Testing. I was testing 15.50 at 1.3v, anyway I got a failure to boot, and a loop, so I reset the CMOS using clear CMOS, RAM was trying to run at 3200 despite being set to auto and defaults, should be booting at 2133. Windows was giving Page_fault_in_nonpaged_area and IRQL_not_less_or equal errors, so I used my emergency copy of 1107 via USB FlashBack and reloaded the bios fresh. Machine tries to boot, reaches windows, then dies while I'm entering the password with a code 8, which looks like CPU failure, but I can't imagine anything I've done would cause that. It hasn't been bumped, removed, reseated or anything (case hasn't been opened in days). What's my next step? I've also tried underclocking the ram to 1866, and forcing 2133, no dice (even at 1.3v and/or 1.10 SoC). Could the SPD fix have done this? Or something with the CPU?
> 
> I'm out of ideas and frustrated.
> 
> Added info: It shows postcode 24 just before booting toward windows after the bios post (normal) then once it reaches Windows it shows "OC" as if overclocked? It stays and sits that way as long as I don't actually try to log in, if I type my password and press enter, it blackscreens, switches to Postcode 8, and stays frozen that way.
> 
> And More:
> 
> Looks like Windows boots in safe mode. Seems like something's hosed with windows, but that's some weird behavior if so...
> 
> Maybe not: Sometimes it boots, sometimes it Code 8s before I can get into safe mode...


Similar issue to mine. As soon as I hit windows I'm hit with a code 8 :/ Uninstall Nvidia drivers, inconsistent boots. Different Bios' Different GPU but its still very much a cross my fingers and hope it boots.
Has 1107 left something behind when flashing older revisions? I'm not even sure what this is. I've been doubting my own power supply but once I do successfully boot into windows everything is fine and I can even play battlefield.

I mentioned earlier that I could boot if it selected GEN2 PCIe, now that doesn't work, not even GEN1 does.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

It feels like it may be a "return your RAM" issue. I don't have long to make the call on it though. I doubt it's the CPU as it's been stable for days, and I haven't touched it or changed a thing


----------



## gavinh87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> It feels like it may be a "return your RAM" issue. I don't have long to make the call on it though. I doubt it's the CPU as it's been stable for days, and I haven't touched it or changed a thing


My ram is a brand new set that I got because I sent mine back due to SPD corruption. This new set has not seen AURA or the gskill equivalent.
Was stable for days, as yours was. Then I flashed 1107 and this issue started to occur. Tempted to reinstall windows but that is my last resort.
I'll get a video up once my phone is charged up.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Only thing is, I've been using 1107 for 3-4 days fine as well. I'm trying to flash back to 1002 and see if I have any luck,

Info: No change dropping back to 1002, same issue.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> OK,
> 
> (in the process of trying to test how low I could clock the CPU for the purpose of use for P0 Pstate Testing. I was testing 15.50 at 1.3v, anyway I got a failure to boot, and a loop, so I reset the CMOS using clear CMOS, RAM was trying to run at 3200 despite being set to auto and defaults, should be booting at 2133. Windows was giving Page_fault_in_nonpaged_area and IRQL_not_less_or equal errors, so I used my emergency copy of 1107 via USB FlashBack and reloaded the bios fresh. Machine tries to boot, reaches windows, then dies while I'm entering the password with a code 8, which looks like CPU failure, but I can't imagine anything I've done would cause that. It hasn't been bumped, removed, reseated or anything (case hasn't been opened in days). What's my next step? I've also tried underclocking the ram to 1866, and forcing 2133, no dice (even at 1.3v and/or 1.10 SoC). Could the SPD fix have done this? Or something with the CPU?
> 
> I'm out of ideas and frustrated.
> 
> Added info: It shows postcode 24 just before booting toward windows after the bios post (normal) then once it reaches Windows it shows "OC" as if overclocked? It stays and sits that way as long as I don't actually try to log in, if I type my password and press enter, it blackscreens, switches to Postcode 8, and stays frozen that way.
> 
> And More:
> 
> Looks like Windows boots in safe mode. Seems like something's hosed with windows, but that's some weird behavior if so...
> 
> Maybe not: Sometimes it boots, sometimes it Code 8s before I can get into safe mode...


Following the "last thing I did before everything went to hell rule", I would manually set everything in bios to very vanilla settings - CPU 1.35, manual multiplier of say 3200, memory manual of 2133, standard but manual timings, etc. Do it in steps, not every thing changing at once. When you can get into windows re-check your SPD's.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Following the "last thing I did before everything went to hell rule", I would manually set everything in bios to very vanilla settings - CPU 1.35, manual multiplier of say 3200, memory manual of 2133, standard but manual timings, etc. Do it in steps, not every thing changing at once. When you can get into windows re-check your SPD's.


I'll try it, but I doubt I'll have any luck. if the auto settings won't do it, I can't imagine manual ones will. But worth a shot.


----------



## gavinh87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Only thing is, I've been using 1107 for 3-4 days fine as well. I'm trying to flash back to 1002 and see if I have any luck,
> 
> Info: No change dropping back to 1002, same issue.


Same here 1002, 0083 all the same.
Small revelation here: CPU at stock | 3200 ram | Gen3| I have just done 10 successful consecutive boots.

Thing here is these are the same settings I've been using since day 1 = [email protected] or [email protected]
These settings have passed hours of prime, IBT avx , OCCT avx and many hours of gaming, now they cannot boot into windows?

Either I am experiencing chip degradation (unlikely as this has never gone above 70 degrees or 1.45v) OR this BIOS has and issue and is leaving something behind when going back to older BIOS revisions.

Going to try CPU at 3.8 and try to achieve 10 reboots.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azortharion*
> 
> 
> 
> How come these timings (unchanged from default) are different on each channel?


Different on each channel as in stick one has X timings and stick two has Y timings?


----------



## gavinh87

OK, so setting memory first booting to windows 10 times THEN setting CPU OC seems to have cured my problem *for now*
Quite why it has started to act up like this is anybody's guess. But I have never had a hard crash the second it tries to load windows.
All other instabilities have been found either at POST or whilst stress testing. (Not that these are instabilities, these settings are proven and have worked for weeks)

For those interested


Why I was getting boot inconsistency before with the same settings I have is beyond my means of finding out.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Managed to finally get a boot at manual conservative stock, but machine is very very sluggish, blackscreens then refreshes, makes random beeps over the speaker...postcode displays "OC" the entire time.

SPDs LOOK ok..but I'm not sure. Safemode is fine, but can't really access SPDs from there.

Also yanked one ram stick..that seemed to have helped. Think this ram is toast. That, or the CPU is.

Almost seems like video issues too at times. Blackscreens, things taking forever, monitor desynchs, the whole thing has just gone to crap...


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azortharion*
> 
> Yes, all the slots work fine and both RAM sticks work fine in any slot.
> 
> EDIT: Gonna try 0083 BIOS now.


my fr
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azortharion*
> 
> 
> 
> How come these timings (unchanged from default) are different on each channel?


sell these ram sticks and get another pair that comes in 1 box and not alone same model ones


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> It seems my C6H (BIOS 11061107) isn't a big fan of 64GB (4x16GB). It's Samsung 2133MHz OEM modules with B-dies. When I install all 4 modules, it would see only 32GB 9 out of 10 boot attempts. They run perfectly fine in pairs, even when using the 2933 divider (with 18-18-18 timings though). What I tried to remedy the issue:
> 
> - SOC up to 1.2V
> - DDR4 set to Auto and 2133MHz
> - VDIMM up to 1.45V
> 
> Nothing led to reliable detection of all 4 modules. Most of the times, when all 4 modules were recognized, Windows would only use 32GB and show the rest as "reserved". I swear someone else reported a similar behavior a while back in this thread but I wasn't able to find it. To double-check the modules were fine, I tested them in an ASUS Sabertooth X99 where all 4 did 3200MHz 17-17-17 perfectly stable.


Did you try different ProcODT values? For 2DPC DR (4x16GB Samsung B) around 40 ohms should be good.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Did you try different ProcODT values? For 2DPC DR (4x16GB Samsung B) around 40 ohms should be good.


what about using a 32gb kit like mine? *In sig*


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavinh87*
> 
> OK, so setting memory first booting to windows 10 times THEN setting CPU OC seems to have cured my problem *for now*
> Quite why it has started to act up like this is anybody's guess. But I have never had a hard crash the second it tries to load windows.
> All other instabilities have been found either at POST or whilst stress testing. (Not that these are instabilities, these settings are proven and have worked for weeks)
> 
> For those interested
> Why I was getting boot inconsistency before with the same settings I have is beyond my means of finding out.


Yeah I can't boot without code 8 anymore unless I unpower the board first before I do so, each time. and only Windows Safe mode and 1 ram stick seems to work at all. This BIOS is a mess.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azortharion*
> 
> 
> 
> How come these timings (unchanged from default) are different on each channel?


Shouldn't be....unless you have different memory in there. Have you tried
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Yeah I can't boot without code 8 anymore unless I unpower the board first before I do so, each time. and only Windows Safe mode and 1 ram stick seems to work at all. This BIOS is a mess.


I am sticking to some VERY basic stuff right now, a straight 100*38.75, 2400 for memory speed, and 1.15 SOC. Memory is not easy, 2x16 G.skill Ripjaws 5 CL 16, 16-18-18-18-36 stuff, and only 0083 so far has let me run stable at 2667, nothing beyond that so far. I have hope for AGESA 1.0.0.5 getting me up to the 3200 memory speed the memory is rated for. 2T Hynix....

When I ran into 8 errors, I switched down to 0902 and ran it for a week to see if things would be stable, and they were.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Shouldn't be....unless you have different memory in there. Have you tried
> I am sticking to some VERY basic stuff right now, a straight 100*38.75, 2400 for memory speed, and 1.15 SOC. Memory is not easy, 2x16 G.skill Ripjaws 5 CL 16, 16-18-18-18-36 stuff, and only 0083 so far has let me run stable at 2667, nothing beyond that so far. I have hope for AGESA 1.0.0.5 getting me up to the 3200 memory speed the memory is rated for. 2T Hynix....
> 
> When I ran into 8 errors, I switched down to 0902 and ran it for a week to see if things would be stable, and they were.


I suppose I can try dropping BIOS. This is just stock or vanilla manual settings with 1 stick, and it just won't happen now. You'd think I damaged something, but..I don't see how.

Edit: Debating sending the whole kit back to newegg for replacement while I can..have about a week to figure it out. Dunno if I should try the ram first, then the CPU, then the board, or just send all 3 at once (part of the same order). I'd really rather not have to rip the entire rig apart though...


----------



## Reikoji

Wowzers, just had a random scare. PC 8-code crashed from doing menial BS and booted back up to violent beeping and an AE Q-code and no post. ended up CMOS resetting and flashing from 0083 to 1107 while I was at it.

But... i'm back







I blame my GPU.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Yeah I can't boot without code 8 anymore unless I unpower the board first before I do so, each time. and only Windows Safe mode and 1 ram stick seems to work at all. This BIOS is a mess.


I don't think it's the BIOS; I haven't had any major issues with any of them to this point.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> what about using a 32gb kit like mine? *In sig*


If it's a four DIMM kit, you may need a value less than 40 Ohms. You'll have to tune it and see. Doesn't take too long...


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I don't think it's the BIOS; I haven't had any major issues with any of them to this point.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Wowzers, just had a random scare. PC 8-code crashed from doing menial BS and booted back up to violent beeping and an AE Q-code and no post. ended up CMOS resetting and flashing from 0083 to 1107 while I was at it.
> 
> But... i'm back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blame my GPU.


I can'r imagine what could cause random Code 8 when everythng was fine before I tried to flash my RAM, however, code 8 implies CPU failure...so...not sure what to do, or what to RMA at this point


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azortharion*
> 
> Right, so I accept that channel B is dead. I will wait for the release of the next AGESA update and hope for a miracle. Otherwise, I guess it's a new CPU since you can't really RMA one with bent pins. OUCH.


1) try other memory stick (in slot A2-B2), and if ....
2) if it doesn´t work -> RMA of motherboard (or CPU).


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> I can'r imagine what could cause random Code 8 when everythng was fine before I tried to flash my RAM, however, code 8 implies CPU failure...so...not sure what to do, or what to RMA at this point


Well, 8 code crashes are a lot of things on this board as well. Takes some troubleshooting to find the cause. Prior to this, updating GPU drivers started 8-code on windows boot up, then I had to safe mode and disable some startup items and delete the ones i couldn't disable just to narrow it all down.

In the end it was my GPU's fault........ in the way the new drivers interacted with certain other gpu related software. when I get my vega i'm smashing this thing with the rage mallet.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> 1) try other memory stick (in slot 1-3), and if ....
> 2) if it doesn´t work -> RMA of motherboard (or CPU).


AGESA and motherboard returns aren't going to help his issue; he needs to purchase a new CPU.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

The fact it boots in safe mode makes me think some sort of windows corruption. Gonna try a Windows reinstall.


----------



## FloppyDrive

I regret trying out 1107. I get these random computer resets even on auto settings with 2666Mhz.

I've got an Seasonic Titanium Prime 850w, so power should not be a problem.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If it's a four DIMM kit, you may need a value less than 40 Ohms. You'll have to tune it and see. Doesn't take too long...


It's the *32GB G.SKILL TridentZ RGB 3600Mhz kit*


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Only thing is, I've been using 1107 for 3-4 days fine as well. I'm trying to flash back to 1002 and see if I have any luck,


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Managed to finally get a boot at manual conservative stock, but machine is very very sluggish, blackscreens then refreshes, makes random beeps over the speaker...postcode displays "OC" the entire time.
> 
> SPDs LOOK ok..but I'm not sure. Safemode is fine, but can't really access SPDs from there.
> 
> Also yanked one ram stick..that seemed to have helped. Think this ram is toast. That, or the CPU is.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I don't think it's the BIOS; I haven't had any major issues with any of them to this point.


I have to agree. I suspect memory.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> The fact it boots in safe mode makes me think some sort of windows corruption. Gonna try a Windows reinstall.


I'll ride the waves of current install.... For Science!


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> I regret trying out 1107. I get these random computer resets even on auto settings with 2666Mhz.
> 
> I've got an Seasonic Titanium Prime 850w, so power should not be a problem.


Same PSU I'm using! Someone has good taste! 

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> It's the *32GB G.SKILL TridentZ RGB 3600Mhz kit*


That's my Kit, I just have the 16GB CL 15 one.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I'll ride the waves of current install.... For Science!


This is going to be horribly inconvenient...heh. Also forgot to put my other RAM stick back in, and am reinstalling on 8GB. This blows.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Same PSU I'm using! Someone has good taste!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my Kit, I just have the 16GB CL 15 one.


Well well... you got the one that SHOULD have been the best one to choose. Praz uses 2 of those kits! (I think they are the same?)

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232306 yes, no?

I was tempted to buy one.... now maybe i'll hold off







Praz just got titanium hardware.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> This is going to be horribly inconvenient...heh. Also forgot to put my other RAM stick back in, and am reinstalling on 8GB. This blows.


I would try one more thing, one of the last things you did was reflash the SPD's. I would go through that process again, just to make sure nothing went wrong.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Well well... you got the one that SHOULD have been the best one to choose. Praz uses 2 of those kits! (I think they are the same?)
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232306 yes, no?
> 
> I was tempted to buy one.... now maybe i'll hold off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Praz just got titanium hardware.


It's the RGB version, but same kit: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232491

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I would try one more thing, one of the last things you did was reflash the SPD's. I would go through that process again, just to make sure nothing went wrong.


was going to try that, but can't do it from Safe Mode (because Taiphoon doesn't have access to the SMBus) and can't really boot stably into Windows to risk trying it...they LOOK fine in Asus SPD. That's the best I can do.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> It's the RGB version, but same kit: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232491
> 
> was going to try that, but can't do it from Safe Mode (because Taiphoon doesn't have access to the SMBus) and can't really boot stably into Windows to risk trying it...they LOOK fine in Asus SPD. That's the best I can do.


Ah, its actually quite different









can you boot at 2133 with default timings at least?


----------



## PeerlessGirl

nope. nor could I do it by lowering them to 1866 and relaxing timings to 18. We'll see if the Windows Reinstall works.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Going smoothly so far. Wonder if G.Skill or some SMBus BS torched my install is all it was?

Edit: Seems rock stable so far, doing updates and the like at stock settings (except for fastboot and boot logo page, and CSM (using UEFI only).


----------



## CeltPC

Changed my overclock again, and been testing. Looking good. Used a different BCLK, now itty bitty faster CPU 3.9689 GHz but dropping to LLC 3 from 4, and having to bump volts to 1.4125V.

Memory hitting my best stable yet - 3455.8 MHz at 14-14-14-34. I'm happy.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Going smoothly so far. Wonder if G.Skill or some SMBus BS torched my install is all it was?
> 
> Edit: Seems rock stable so far, doing updates and the like at stock settings (except for fastboot and boot logo page, and CSM (using UEFI only).


This is why I use Acronis to image my machine here and there. It saves a lot of time when something breaks.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceGorilla47*
> 
> ProcODT does nothing for me either. (Seems to be AUTO all the time after booting up. Does also not show up as a change when hitting F10)
> 
> Had Code 8 just when overtuning DRAM-Settings on older BIOSes (BLCK etc.)
> 
> Code 62 appears to me after the "beep" and just before the green light (boot) should go on.
> F4-3600C16D-16GVK is the Kit.
> 
> DRAM Voltage and DRAM-Boot Voltage at 1.4V does not help.


If ProcODT is showing Auto after POST, then the value you entered wasn't stable enough to pass POST, leading to the system being in safe mode. CBS menu changes don't show up in the configuration screen when you save, so that's normal.

ProcODT needs tuning gradually. Just needs some patience to find the right value for the config. Being systematic in how the settings are applied and tuned goes a long way, too.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> This is why I use Acronis to image my machine here and there. It saves a lot of time when something breaks.


Would you believe I was planning to do that in the next couple days, but got lazy? That'll teach me not to do that again...lost a couple things I did after I built this rig too...gonna see how much I can recover.

Lesson: Stay away from G,Skill Trident Z beta software, and Aura (for now). Wish I'd known that before all this...heh.

Edit: So I guess the question now is, back to 1107, or run 09 until the next bios is out? It was stable until all this happened, as far as I know.


----------



## MrZoner

Running 4 DRAM modules? I got mine working reliably at 3200 finally, and without using BCLK. Previously I was on the 1002 Bios which has cold boot issues and kept my memory from going past 2666 MHz 'out of the box'. I was able to run 2666 4x8 32GB with the rated timings (14-14-14-34). To go higher (either 2933 or 3200) the the CAS needed to be relaxed timing from 14 to 18, but the other timings still work fine at their rated speed.

I like to burn the machine with Prime95 and IntelBurnTest for a good bit and make sure its stable, as well as reduce the voltage as low as possible once I get a speed I am happy with. For this machine going lower than 1.35v will definitely will fail an endurance test, as will using a SOC of 1.05 or lower at these speeds. Also any attempt to overclock past 4Ghz fails for me during endurance testing (i.e. 4020 or 4040 multipliers or 4000 with a 1% BCLK all fail). The machine does boot easily in windows at 4.1GHz and can at least post at 4.2GHz so there might be some headroom if I feel like going crazy on the voltages and maybe more cooling, but I like where everything is at right now.

Also of interest is the little CPU benchmark tool in CPUz shows my 4.5GHz 2600k as multithread score 2225 and single thread 450, vs the 4GHz Ryzen with 4931 mt and 461 mt

Hardware Specs:

Ryzen 1800X
CH6 running the 1107 Bios
Lian-Li PC-9NA case
Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 cooler, with two fans mounted
4x8 G.Skill Flare X 3200 memory, 32 GB total
Seasonic 650W Prime Platinum power supply
Samsung 960 Pro m.2 1TB SSD
Sapphire Nitro RX 580 LE



Spoiler: Bios Settings (delta vs default settings)



Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Manual]
> FID [200]
> DID [10]
Performance Bias [None]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
- CPU Core Voltage Override [1.35000]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.08750]
DRAM Voltage [1.35000]
DRAM CAS# Latency [18]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
CPU Voltage Frequency [500]
CPU Power Duty Control [Extreme]
CPU Power Phase Control [Extreme]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.35000]





Spoiler: AIDA









Spoiler: CPUz


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Me? no. 2 modules of Samsung B-Die.


----------



## MrZoner

My post wasn't targeted to anyone in particular aside from other people running 4x DIMMs (Anyone who has tried to search for information on this topic knows my pain)

It's just an update of my OC and the settings I used to get there.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

ah. I assumed it was in reponse to my question about which BIOS to run.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> what about using a 32gb kit like mine? *In sig*


Depends on your specific sticks/ICs, CPU, DIMMs per channel, single/dual rank. A few numbers that worked well for me:

Samsung B (SR) 2x8 = 53.3 ohms
Samsung B (DR) 2x16 = 80 ohms
Samsung B (DR) 4x16 = 43.6 ohms

Hynix A (DR) 2x8 = 53.3 ohms
Hynix A (DR) 4x8 = 40 ohms


----------



## SaccoSVD

I might try again, Prime X370 Pro boards got AGESA 1.0.0.4a since April 10th and I can't still get 4 DIMMS over 2666. I tried loosing timings but not only the CAS and leaving everything else as factory.


----------



## dadovan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dadovan*
> 
> Hello, all. I'm having an issue that I hope someone here might be able to help with: my machine has recently stopped letting me turn it off.
> 
> In Windows, when the system goes to sleep, it immediately wakes back up. If I explicitly ask the system to shutdown (shutdown /s /f /t 0), it does then immediately boots back up. I've also tried a live boot Ubuntu USB and shutdown from there also immediately boots back up. I started experiencing this on 1102 but have since upgraded to 1107. In Windows, powercfg /lastwake always shows power button. I've disabled all wake-on-lan activity. In fact, I went so far as to unplug the power switch connector to the C6H. Then as the system goes to sleep, I unplugged the network cable and all USB devices, yet the machine still immediately wakes back up saying the wake source was the power button. In BIOS, I've disabled all settings under Advanced - APM.
> 
> My setup is pretty simple: I have an 1800X (cooled by Corsair H115i) w/1TB 906 PRO, 2xF4-3400C16D-32GTZ, and STRIX GTX970 driven by a Seasonic 750w Prime Titanium. I've had more work time than play time recently so I'm only running CPU @ stock but bump memory up to 2933. When I upgraded to 1107, I cleared CMOS and verified the problem remained even with pure stock settings. (I've since bumped the RAM back up to 2933 and disabled my arch-nemisis: booting w/NUMLOCK ON!).
> 
> Given this occurs in both Windows and Ubuntu, I suspect some setting I've missed on the C6H rather than something I've done to goof up Windows 10 CU.
> 
> Any suggestions other than my computer is now sentient and likely plotting to harm me for trying to turn it off so many times?
> 
> Thanks.


When nothing makes sense, go back to the beginning. I wiped and reinstalled Windows, wiped and installed Ubuntu, along the way adjusting every power-related setting I could find in BIOS and the OSs. I flashed the BIOS to 1107 -> 1102 -> 1107, hit the Clear CMOS button many times, and nothing got rid of the fact that my computer absolutely refused to shut down.

Well, on suspicion that the BIOS up/downgrades and clear CMOS button may not actually clear everything, I unplugged the computer, pulled the battery, and let the system sit for a while. Plugged it all back in and WHAM everything is working fine again. Sleep and shutdown actually work like they're supposed to now. Victories don't have to be big to bring joy.









Now I feel dumb for not thinking to pull the battery sooner. I've been doing this long enough that I should have known better.









Anyway, I'm posting this just in case someone else runs into this.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dadovan*
> 
> When nothing makes sense, go back to the beginning. I wiped and reinstalled Windows, wiped and installed Ubuntu, along the way adjusting every power-related setting I could find in BIOS and the OSs. I flashed the BIOS to 1107 -> 1102 -> 1107, hit the Clear CMOS button many times, and nothing got rid of the fact that my computer absolutely refused to shut down.
> 
> Well, on suspicion that the BIOS up/downgrades and clear CMOS button may not actually clear everything, I unplugged the computer, pulled the battery, and let the system sit for a while. Plugged it all back in and WHAM everything is working fine again. Sleep and shutdown actually work like they're supposed to now. Victories don't have to be big to bring joy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I feel dumb for not thinking to pull the battery sooner. I've been doing this long enough that I should have known better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm posting this just in case someone else runs into this.


Y'know...I almost did that before I did all this reinstalling, but I was like "Nah, I'm sure the Clear CMOS button is good enough." Same thing though: I've been doing this long enough I should've known better. Just like I should've Imaged my install before trying to OC. Got too eager with the new shiny.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dadovan*
> 
> When nothing makes sense, go back to the beginning. I wiped and reinstalled Windows, wiped and installed Ubuntu, along the way adjusting every power-related setting I could find in BIOS and the OSs. I flashed the BIOS to 1107 -> 1102 -> 1107, hit the Clear CMOS button many times, and nothing got rid of the fact that my computer absolutely refused to shut down.
> 
> Well, on suspicion that the BIOS up/downgrades and clear CMOS button may not actually clear everything, I unplugged the computer, pulled the battery, and let the system sit for a while. Plugged it all back in and WHAM everything is working fine again. Sleep and shutdown actually work like they're supposed to now. Victories don't have to be big to bring joy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I feel dumb for not thinking to pull the battery sooner. I've been doing this long enough that I should have known better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm posting this just in case someone else runs into this.


Thanks for sharing, it may be a great help to someone who gets that problem


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Lesson: Stay away from G,Skill Trident Z beta software, and Aura (for now). Wish I'd known that before all this...heh.


So the result of trying to use only Gskill Beta was to blow up your windows install?

Nice!

Though I'm not sure I believe it, correlation not necessarily implying causation and all that.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Depends on your specific sticks/ICs, CPU, DIMMs per channel, single/dual rank. A few numbers that worked well for me:
> 
> Samsung B (SR) 2x8 = 53.3 ohms
> Samsung B (DR) 2x16 = 80 ohms
> Samsung B (DR) 4x16 = 43.6 ohms
> 
> Hynix A (DR) 2x8 = 53.3 ohms
> Hynix A (DR) 4x8 = 40 ohms


Thanks, I'll try 40 and 43.6 then


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrZoner*
> 
> My post wasn't targeted to anyone in particular aside from other people running 4x DIMMs (Anyone who has tried to search for information on this topic knows my pain)
> 
> It's just an update of my OC and the settings I used to get there.


Using your settings, my CPU hit 70 Celsius during Cinebench. Does that sound normal?


----------



## Awolagent

Hi all, been lurking here for a while now, figured I'd make an account and share my experience.

I've built 2 Ryzen computers so far...
First was 1600x for my parents with an MSI tomahawk b350. I got a set of 2x8 Ripjaws 3200c14, plugged it in set the 3200 strap, booted up, perfect, 3200mhz, stable, good to go.

Then I built my computer:

1700x
2x8 TridentZ C16 3600
CH6 (thanks microcenter)

I was messing with every setting, trying to get the ram up to 3200mhz...ProcODT, SOC and DRAM voltage, bclk, anything that was rumored to make a difference.

No matter what I did, it would not boot on the 3200 strap. Tried the 2933 strap with bclk+ to get to 3200mhz...no luck. Best I could do was 3167mhz with bclk+ on the 2933 strap. Beyond that no post.

Then I started thinking...what if my 'memory hole' was right at 3200 mhz...so I decided to go for broke and crank up the bclk on the 2933 strap. Ended up booting to bios at 3600mhz (somewhere north of 120mhz bclk).

Since I was hitting F2 every boot, I had not noticed that my m.2 SSD (intel p600 512gb) had disappeared long before. It would not show up in the bios past 108 bclk. Tried locking the PCIe (everything in that menu) to gen 2, or even gen 1, no luck, the SSD was just not detected. So obviously no booting to Windows.

Dejected...and actually wanting to use my computer, I brought the bclk back to 107.8 and set about playing some Skyrim with my 3150-ish RAM. Then I set everything back to auto except the bclk, messing with all the voltages and ProcODT was just the placebo effect it seems. Played Skyrim for another few hours...everything seemed stable. Fine...not bad...this is my life now...3150ish RAM, I just need to accept it until agesa 1.0.0.5 or 6. But damn it's bothering me. I paid extra for the 3600 RAM (even though its probably no different), and I can't even match my parents cheap build.

Ok, so then I think...could I not boot with the 3200 strap because there's actually something wrong with the 3200 strap, or my computer just hates 3200 mhz RAM. Well, it turns out it just really hates that memory hole. I just left the bclk at 107.8, switched to 3200 strap and it booted right to windows with the RAM at 3436mhz.

So if any of you just can't hit 3200mhz no matter what...try pushing past it, see what happens. I haven't tried any serious stability testing, but it seems fine and everything is still set to auto (ProdODT, SOC, DRAM).

Full disclosure: running the processor at the 35.5 multiplier for 3812 mhz, on BIOS 1007 (all testing on was on 1007).

If anyone knows how to keep my SSD detectable above 108 bclk, I'd love to try for 3600.

***update...3436mhz wasn't super stable...but I was still on 14-14-14-14-34 timing...so lots of options left.***

Thanks


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> So the result of trying to use only Gskill Beta was to blow up your windows install?
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Though I'm not sure I believe it, correlation not necessarily implying causation and all that.


Right. I'm not SURE it did it, or had anything to do with it, as I was also trying to get pstates working AND testing an underclock to use as P0, AND I had to re-flash my SPDs...so all that and the Trident software all happened within a few hours of one another. Once I've recovered and imaged, I'll be testing again, I suppose.


----------



## Liedin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> I regret trying out 1107. I get these random computer resets even on auto settings with 2666Mhz.
> 
> I've got an Seasonic Titanium Prime 850w, so power should not be a problem.


Where have you noticed that behavior? I am on 1107 and I get random crushes that the q code turns to 8 and the HHD led stays on despite being on OC or stock. On the Witcher3 game this happens once every two hours or so, but on 7 days to die, I get to crush every 15 minutes. My RX480 is 3 months old and worked normally on my previous system. My system is 100% stable on realbench for 10+ hours and I tried every software solution I could think of. Anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## district9prawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awolagent*
> 
> No matter what I did, it would not boot on the 3200 strap. Tried the 2933 strap with bclk+ to get to 3200mhz...no luck. Best I could do was 3167mhz with bclk+ on the 2933 strap. Beyond that no post.
> 
> Then I started thinking...what if my 'memory hole' was right at 3200 mhz...so I decided to go for broke and crank up the bclk on the 2933 strap. Ended up booting to bios at 3600mhz (somewhere north of 120mhz bclk).


I've got a similar memory hole on my cpu between 3200 and 3300 mhz. I've used every bios from 0902 onwards including 0003 and I've never successfully trained between those frequencies with any DRAM ratio. This is with 2x8 SR Samsung B-die. I can, however, hit 3300-3600.

Have you tried messing with 1.8v PLL voltage to stabilize your bclk increases?


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Depends on your specific sticks/ICs, CPU, DIMMs per channel, single/dual rank. A few numbers that worked well for me:
> 
> Samsung B (SR) 2x8 = 53.3 ohms
> Samsung B (DR) 2x16 = 80 ohms
> Samsung B (DR) 4x16 = 43.6 ohms
> 
> Hynix A (DR) 2x8 = 53.3 ohms
> Hynix A (DR) 4x8 = 40 ohms


Is Auto also always 53.3 ohms or does it do some kind of automatic training?
For me with b sr it was always auto = 53.3 ohms = working, everything else wont post, hence I did not understand what all the tweaking procodt fuss was about.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Depends on your specific sticks/ICs, CPU, DIMMs per channel, single/dual rank. A few numbers that worked well for me:
> 
> Samsung B (SR) 2x8 = 53.3 ohms
> Samsung B (DR) 2x16 = 80 ohms
> Samsung B (DR) 4x16 = 43.6 ohms
> 
> Hynix A (DR) 2x8 = 53.3 ohms
> Hynix A (DR) 4x8 = 40 ohms


Any advice for 2x16 Hynix?


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liedin*
> 
> Where have you noticed that behavior? I am on 1107 and I get random crushes that the q code turns to 8 and the HHD led stays on despite being on OC or stock. On the Witcher3 game this happens once every two hours or so, but on 7 days to die, I get to crush every 15 minutes. My RX480 is 3 months old and worked normally on my previous system. My system is 100% stable on realbench for 10+ hours and I tried every software solution I could think of. Anyone else having the same problem?


If your computer is resetting in the middle of the game, it is likely a power problem. Realbench tests the CPU and GPU, but doesn't really do it at the same time. Maybe try different PCI-e connectors to the video card, if there are any other available. You can even try plugging into different wall outlets if you have an older home.


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Depends on your specific sticks/ICs, CPU, DIMMs per channel, single/dual rank. A few numbers that worked well for me:
> 
> Samsung B (SR) 2x8 = 53.3 ohms
> Samsung B (DR) 2x16 = 80 ohms
> Samsung B (DR) 4x16 = 43.6 ohms
> 
> Hynix A (DR) 2x8 = 53.3 ohms
> Hynix A (DR) 4x8 = 40 ohms


If anything between 43.6-80 ohms works for me. Does it matter what parameters I use?


----------



## Awolagent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *district9prawn*
> 
> I've got a similar memory hole on my cpu between 3200 and 3300 mhz. I've used every bios from 0902 onwards including 0003 and I've never successfully trained between those frequencies with any DRAM ratio. This is with 2x8 SR Samsung B-die. I can, however, hit 3300-3600.
> 
> Have you tried messing with 1.8v PLL voltage to stabilize your bclk increases?


Never tried messing with that...dunno what the safe range is...108-120 didn't seem like a huge baseclock increase.

Glad I'm not the only one with a hole there...what did you find was stable?


----------



## Liedin

I have burn in tested with AIDA64 with all CPU GPU HDD Memory at the same time, also my also seasonic PSU is 500 watts that kept an FX 8350 with OC and the same card stable. I also play frame caped at 60 so the GPU is not even getting hot. I will try an updated Vbios for the card, and on the weekend I will be formatting to a pre-Creators version of windows to see if it solved the issue.

Also another thing I found.
At hard restart/crash the CPU must be detecting OC failure and dials stock speeds for RAM at 2133. At the same time the bios reads it as it should, yet the options for ram speed are still at 3200 or 2933, voltages at 1.35 and clocks at 16-18-18, or whatever I have dialed before the crash.
At save and exit the Bios sees no changes and does not change the ram speeds. The only way around it is to change the previous 3200 for example to 2933 restart and change again to 3200 in order to get the speeds.

Elmor would know this better but if the Ryzen chip forces the "safe boot" while the Bios is unaware of the changes, I would be helpful even if it is a workaround for the RAM option changes to be always-enforcing even if they are the "same" values as before.


----------



## Azortharion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Different on each channel as in stick one has X timings and stick two has Y timings?


1) Only the A channel even had a stick in it for that pic.
2) Even if that wasnt the case, why would 2 identical sticks have such different timings?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> my fr
> sell these ram sticks and get another pair that comes in 1 box and not alone same model ones


The RAM itself has been ruled out numerous times.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> If anything between 43.6-80 ohms works for me. Does it matter what parameters I use?


No, use what gives you best stability at POST and OS level. The two SR 2x8GB Bdie kits I've used like between 53.3 or 60. Just use whatever works best.


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azortharion*
> 
> CMOS has been cleared on every occasion of swapping BIOS.
> 
> I have tried default 2133 and DRAM training still fails. I have also tried underclocking from that default, and overclocking from it.
> 
> Reseating RAM sticks has been done multiple times and all slots have been tried in all combinations (even criss-crossing different color lanes).
> 
> I have not tried 0083 BIOS yet. What does it do that 0003/1001/1107 does not, as far as RAM goes?


*2* ***king *T*
















Although your problem seems to be something more specific.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I didn't want to offend someone with years of experience, BUT from my understanding Ryzen functions like no CPU has before. So everything we knew and know is gone out the window and we start over. That's one of the main issues we're having with memory/latency/soc and other unknowns we've never had to use before.
> 
> The latency seems to be dropping from BIOS to BIOS without use having to change anything. Same for cache latency.


Yes, but you're not going to see latency changes by manipulating the voltages rails. Nor is anyone here trying to achieve that result by re-running the same tests ad-nauseam.


----------



## CeltPC

Some interesting morsels regarding the May AGESA from The Tech Report site. The part I bolded was news to me, sounds interesting. Excerpt:

"Now we have word-by way of a Gigabyte employee's forum posts-that AGESA update 1.0.0.5 is on its way with further improvements for memory compatibility.

Gigabyte rep Matt posted in the company's forums last Wednesday confirming that the company is working hard to use the new AGESA microcode in its BIOS updates to help improve its AM4-platform motherboards. *The new updates should include fixes to IOMMU support, "soft brick" issues, and the ability for the CPU to enter lower power states when it's overclocked.* Matt stated that the firmware updates would include AMD's latest AGESA microcode version 1.0.0.6. However, last Friday he posted in the same thread correcting himself and stating that the AGESA update would be version 1.0.0.5.

Either way, he says that the microcode update should enable access to "20+ memory registers" in the Ryzen CPUs' memory controller, and that the change should improve memory compatibility. It seems unlikely to us that these registers were actually disabled, but perhaps they were locked down and unavailable for modification."

So some other goodies are on the way in this update beyond the memory improvements - who knows what else is being put in there. Does fixes for IOMMU support mean improved virtualization? I had been thinking about having these 8 cores and the possibilities for running things like VMware Workstation, VirtualBox, and Hyper-V.

And that is the stuff from AMD, the Asus guys might have more up their sleeve to be inserted as well...


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Did you try different ProcODT values? For 2DPC DR (4x16GB Samsung B) around 40 ohms should be good.


Thanks for your help. I'm giving this a try at the moment and it looks good after a few cold boots and reboots.


----------



## alt-echi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It would help to know a bit more about the system like ram specifics and peripherals. Like I said that doesn't sound like the typical "bug" since it's still attempting to post and displaying Q-Codes. When mine went it was just dead period. Nothing when pressing the power button. I would also try removing nything the system doesn't need to run like any USB hubs/peripherals. Only SSD/mouse and KB. You can try usin one stick of ram in slot 2. Have you tried the safe boot button or reset?


OOps, yeah that might help. It's got the Corsair LPX 16GB (8GBx2) 3000mhz (He tried overclocking to 2666Mhz using the drop down menu, but once the computer restarted, it had that bios updating message), and a Samsung 960 EVO with RX 480 Graphics with Corsair RM1000 PSU. Other than that it's just mouse and keyboard.

The fact that it's running gives us hope, it just freezes on the BIOS Splash Screen.

Checking on it, the Green light QLED and Yellow (Orange?) QLED stays on, and checking the manual, that means something is wrong with BOOT and MEMORY.

Darn, I don't have spare RAM to test.

We'll be trying out safe boot button and trying with one stick.

Clear CMOS didn't help, as it's still stuck on the BIOS splash screen


----------



## elmor

Here's an SPD recovery tool you guys can try, note that this tool has the capability of corrupting your SPD even further if a bug occurs. Use at your own risk, and make sure you have backup sticks which you can use to recover the broken ones if the worst happens. That said it has worked without issues for me so far.

spd_check_v01


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Here's an SPD recovery tool you guys can try, note that this tool has the capability of corrupting your SPD even further if a bug occurs. Use at your own risk, and make sure you have backup sticks which you can use to recover the broken ones if the worst happens. That said it has worked without issues for me so far.
> 
> spd_check_v01


Thats pretty cool Elmor, would of course be excellent if you could read from a file saved from when your sticks were new. Or from elsewhere...

I like how it saves the good spd data to a local file automatically.

Edit: Ah, I see below it also saves the ones which fail the CRC.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Here are my results, but my 4 Sticks RAM are working fine. What can you make of that info?



Where did you get that tool from?


----------



## DDMM1517




----------



## Xzow

Can someone explain the temperature offset to me?

Is the Tdie value the real temp value of the cpu?


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Here are my results, but my 4 Sticks RAM are working fine. What can you make of that info?
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get that tool from?


Seems the lightning controller is getting picked up as SPD devices, will patch that in the next version along with ability to write from a saved dump. I wrote this tool myself.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Seems the lightning controller is getting picked up as SPD devices, will patch that in the next version along with ability to write from a saved dump. I wrote this tool myself.


"lightning controller" what's that?

I closed the CMD window, at that point I was more than sure I was gonna render my RAM useless if I flashed.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> 
> Can someone explain the temperature offset to me?
> 
> Is the Tdie value the real temp value of the cpu?


Yes look at tdie in your case, you can change miskew and the offset in BIOS and see if it changes. Based on ambient, usually anything below 35°C your tctl is reading where it should be.


----------



## damitdang

Anyone know why my bios overclock for CPU aren't sticking? (updated bios and saved settings) but when i boot in windows and let it load and then check cpuz&Hwinfo its at 2200MHz..even when overclocking to 3.8(vcore 1.375 and multiply x38 - safe reachable overclock) ...

The only way I can currently overclock is through ryzen master software..Anyone experience this before


----------



## slinkeril

*Complete instability when OC on the GPU continues*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slinkeril*
> 
> Weird No Boot Error and General System Instability (was resolved)
> 
> So i had finally generated a stable OC 4.0 GHz, 3200 MHz, with my rig. Was able to get a 7 hour Prime95 blended run.
> 
> Decided to try and push it further, bumped the speed to 4.025 GHz, was getting stable results with quick Prime95 runs.
> Wanted to OC the video card (XFX R9 390 DD)
> -Realized the drivers weren't up to date
> -Decided to update to 17.5.1 rather than 17.4.4
> -Just bumped the card a small bit <10% overall in wattman for global settings
> -ran quick prime95 was stable, ran cinebench was looking good
> -loaded prime95 for a 5 hour test, came back to an crashed system 05 error on theQ-disp
> -reverted CPU OC, boot in windows fine, revert wattman changes, run prime95 seems ok, try to restart, and hangs up on restart and shutdown operations after running any software in windows
> - if i restart and boot into windows, and log in but do nothing, i can shutdown and restart fine
> -errror code on restart is 05, main power button non-functional, reset button simply yields a 8 error code, pushing the board retry button would restart the system about 20% of the time
> -the onboard reset button would also just make the error code go from 05 to 8, and then i started trying the safe boot button, still to no avail, it would boot, but again if i ran any program at all in windows
> it would fail to restart or shutdown
> -flashed back to 1002 same problems occurring
> - reset watman and radeon to defaults again: same problems occurring
> - decided to uninstall amd drivers completely and revert to the basic ones windows update will install for the graphics card, using the clean uninstall utility
> -all BIOS setting in 1002 on default, system boots and everything seems fine
> -flashed 1107, all is fine
> -set back my stable OC, still fairly stable, but cant seem to get the 7 hours now, but can get 3-4 hours blend as long as absolutely no other programs running, before prime95 seems to crash
> -installed 17.4.4 drivers for graphics card, OC is stable still
> 
> Ok so i havent tried to push my OC past 4.0GHz, nor have i tried to boost the GPU OC, im not sure what caused the issue, it seems the radeon drivers with the global OC, but getting the not booting and horrendous instability has freaked me out and i havent tried to push the issue again, i will try and OC the gpu with afterburner or something and see what i can get, hopefully it wont cause the issues again.
> 
> As a side note, i think amdc clean uninstall utility completely bricks RyzenMaster, and it wont even uninstall on its own or in the windows utility, needed to download a special windows software for removal of pesky program that wont uninstall and reinstall. This worked and got ryzen master running again.
> 
> Just want to share in case anyone else has a sudden issue after OC on the newest radeon drivers.


Long story short, this happened again, this time i decided to use MSI Afterburner to overclock the gpu, first go around i used very mild settings, 1000 ---> 1075 on the GPU, and 1500 ----> 1525 on the memory. Did all my benchmarking, and short prime95 runs seemed stable and ok, played some games all was ok.
--- Put the computer in sleep mode, and failure, with the d5 and d4, reset goes to 8
--- opened up the box and it took me like 10-15 restarts with safeboot and reset for the system to finally boot, got into windows and reset GPU settings and issues went away.
--- Why would a GPU overclock cause such instability in the BIOS and completely bork the system?

_----also i am still having the cold boot problems, i cant seem to fix it no matter what i do, and have to go through the 3-5 cycling restarts before the system will boot_ *Do i need to flash the 0003 then back to 1107 to address this still?*


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damitdang*
> 
> Anyone know why my bios overclock for CPU aren't sticking? (updated bios and saved settings) but when i boot in windows and let it load and then check cpuz&Hwinfo its at 2200MHz..even when overclocking to 3.8(vcore 1.375 and multiply x38 - safe reachable overclock) ...
> 
> The only way I can currently overclock is through ryzen master software..Anyone experience this before


First, you need to set your BIOS options, save the changes, restart and go straight into the BIOS again to see that the settings have stuck. Eliminate any chance for Windows to change things. Now, there is the memory overclock, and then the CPU overclock. You need to treat each one independently. For memory, if your memory overclock was unstable, it will reset the settings to default(2133MHz). Refclk overclocking adds complexity to the process. The easiest way to overclock, keep the refclk at 100, and then just put in your multipler, such at 38.75. For memory, what RAM do you have? 0083 is the only BIOS that lets me get my memory up to 2667, the others have me stuck at 2400(2x16 Ripjaws V 3200C16). AGESA 1.0.0.5 and from our perspective the BIOS versions based on it, should help with the RAM overclocking.


----------



## damitdang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> First, you need to set your BIOS options, save the changes, restart and go straight into the BIOS again to see that the settings have stuck. Eliminate any chance for Windows to change things. Now, there is the memory overclock, and then the CPU overclock. You need to treat each one independently. For memory, if your memory overclock was unstable, it will reset the settings to default(2133MHz). Refclk overclocking adds complexity to the process. The easiest way to overclock, keep the refclk at 100, and then just put in your multipler, such at 38.75. For memory, what RAM do you have? 0083 is the only BIOS that lets me get my memory up to 2667, the others have me stuck at 2400(2x16 Ripjaws V 3200C16). AGESA 1.0.0.5 and from our perspective the BIOS versions based on it, should help with the RAM overclocking.


Thank you for your response... So currently I have only been overclocking the cpu only and when i boot into bios its sticks but when i boot and load monitoring tools it shows different.. is this just false readings?

It just doesn't make sense.. for example overclock in bios to 3.8mhz and then load windows show 2200 mhz even when stress testing... but i can then load ryzen master and apply overclock same settings and then it actually overclocks? is this just a software issue and i should reinstall windows? and when i do overclock in ryzen master and stress test its stable so far.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damitdang*
> 
> Thank you for your response... So currently I have only been overclocking the cpu only and when i boot into bios its sticks but when i boot and load monitoring tools it shows different.. is this just false readings?
> 
> It just doesn't make sense.. for example overclock in bios to 3.8mhz and then load windows show 2200 mhz even when stress testing... but i can then load ryzen master and apply overclock same settings and then it actually overclocks? is this just a software issue and i should reinstall windows? and when i do overclock in ryzen master and stress test its stable so far.


First, stop using those tools, they may be resetting something in Windows. In Windows, just open Task Manager, go into the performance tab, and it will show you your clock speeds. You may want to make sure your power plan in Windows is set to High Performance to avoid power saving stuff from clocking your CPU down to save power(which is generally what many people want, but for your testing, High Performance power plan is the way to get the best performance).


----------



## Cata79

what is Windows taskmanger showing?


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Seems the lightning controller is getting picked up as SPD devices, will patch that in the next version along with ability to write from a saved dump. I wrote this tool myself.


This tool is available a few posts back.

When I run it I only see the two RAM EEPROMs, I dont have Aura or GSkill installed do its not detecting those "devices". I wonder if Corsair Link was installed it would see that too?

Does that mean perhaps that if you have the lighting control spd device data saved, you can rewrite the lighting you have saved previously.

I was just thinking that this tool or a vairiant of it could be used to reset Aura and or GSkill RAM to a default lighting state for those of us who have Aura / Gskill stuck in an off state.

At the moment I think a really simple, bulletproof " reset to defaults " tool would be quite handy for folks.

However I may completely misunderstand how it is implemented and this approach may be completely wrong.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slinkeril*
> 
> *Complete instability when OC on the GPU continues*
> Long story short, this happened again, this time i decided to use MSI Afterburner to overclock the gpu, first go around i used very mild settings, 1000 ---> 1075 on the GPU, and 1500 ----> 1525 on the memory. Did all my benchmarking, and short prime95 runs seemed stable and ok, played some games all was ok.
> --- Put the computer in sleep mode, and failure, with the d5 and d4, reset goes to 8
> --- opened up the box and it took me like 10-15 restarts with safeboot and reset for the system to finally boot, got into windows and reset GPU settings and issues went away.
> --- Why would a GPU overclock cause such instability in the BIOS and completely bork the system?
> 
> _----also i am still having the cold boot problems, i cant seem to fix it no matter what i do, and have to go through the 3-5 cycling restarts before the system will boot_ *Do i need to flash the 0003 then back to 1107 to address this still?*


Because wattman and afterburner DO NOT get along whatsoever. For me, my settings dont even stick, wattman resets whatever i set it to almost instantly.

If i changed voltage AT ALL in wattman, id get a black screen then nothing but BIOS errors that would need a CMOS reset. Its either use wattman only and delete afterburner, or try to get both to work together. Its a giant PITA but yes it can and has caused instability totally especially with w10c and wattman/ab together. Doesnt have to do with ryzen people had this issue since relive drivers started, the Ryzen BIOS is just way more sensitive to it for whatever reason.


----------



## slinkeril

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Because wattman and afterburner DO NOT get along whatsoever. For me, my settings dont even stick, wattman resets whatever i set it to almost instantly.
> 
> If i changed voltage AT ALL in wattman, id get a black screen then nothing but BIOS errors that would need a CMOS reset. Its either use wattman only and delete afterburner, or try to get both to work together. Its a giant PITA but yes it can and has caused instability totally especially with w10c and wattman/ab together. Doesnt have to do with ryzen people had this issue since relive drivers started, the Ryzen BIOS is just way more sensitive to it for whatever reason.


Originally, i used only wattman, and they cause all kinds of fresh hell that required a complete uninstall of AMD drivers, i then chose to use AB since its worked for me in the past on this GPU, the setting stay and dont reset for me and the profiles save just fine. But for such a minor OC, i cant believer it would make the whole system go tits up like that! ... i mean i really want to push the GPU, in the old rig i could get it stable at 1600 Ram and 1100 GPU... this is crazy! ....


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Depends on your specific sticks/ICs, CPU, DIMMs per channel, single/dual rank. A few numbers that worked well for me:
> 
> Samsung B (SR) 2x8 = 53.3 ohms
> Samsung B (DR) 2x16 = 80 ohms
> Samsung B (DR) 4x16 = 43.6 ohms
> 
> Hynix A (DR) 2x8 = 53.3 ohms
> Hynix A (DR) 4x8 = 40 ohms


In my case, for my memory modules can add this:
Hynix (2x16 GB) Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK32GX4M2B3000C15R = 80 ohms (only works with this settings at 3000 Mhz).

Edit: bios 1107 (last).


----------



## slinkeril

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slinkeril*
> 
> Oh i have this same problem, and havent found any combination of setting to fix it yet, i have just not been shutting down fully for now


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceGorilla47*
> 
> After some testing my comparison between:
> 
> 1002 vs 1107
> 
> *1002:*
> 
> 2933CL14
> 
> SoC 0.95V
> DRAM Voltage 1.35V
> DRAM VBoot Voltage: 1.35V
> Everything else on Auto
> 
> No cold boot issues, everything fine
> 
> *1107*
> 
> 2400MHz, everything else on Auto
> 
> -> Code 62
> 
> 2400MHz
> DRAM Voltage: 1.35V
> 
> -> Code 62
> 
> 2400MHz
> DRAM Voltage 1.35V
> DRAM VBoot Voltage 1.35V
> 
> -> Boots, everything fine
> 
> 2400MHz
> SoC 0.95V
> DRAM Voltage 1.35V
> DRAM VBoot Voltage 1.35V
> 
> -> Boots
> 
> 2400MHz
> SoC 1,1V
> DRAM Voltage 1.35V
> DRAM VBoot Voltage 1.35V
> 
> -> Code 62
> 
> 2666MHz
> DRAM Voltage 1.35V
> DRAM VBoot Voltage 1.35V
> 
> -> Code 62
> 
> This is how 1107 looks to me right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AGESA 1004a rly dont work for me


Just curious, ive still been going back through the thread, its just taking a long time, anyone have an idea on the fix for this, ive not found the posts yet


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Because wattman and afterburner DO NOT get along whatsoever. For me, my settings dont even stick, wattman resets whatever i set it to almost instantly.
> 
> If i changed voltage AT ALL in wattman, id get a black screen then nothing but BIOS errors that would need a CMOS reset. Its either use wattman only and delete afterburner, or try to get both to work together. Its a giant PITA but yes it can and has caused instability totally especially with w10c and wattman/ab together. Doesnt have to do with ryzen people had this issue since relive drivers started, the Ryzen BIOS is just way more sensitive to it for whatever reason.


How does one stop wattman from changing settings when you want to change settings with something else?


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrZoner*
> 
> Running 4 DRAM modules? I got mine working reliably at 3200 finally, and without using BCLK. Previously I was on the 1002 Bios which has cold boot issues and kept my memory from going past 2666 MHz 'out of the box'. I was able to run 2666 4x8 32GB with the rated timings (14-14-14-34). To go higher (either 2933 or 3200) the the CAS needed to be relaxed timing from 14 to 18, but the other timings still work fine at their rated speed.
> 
> I like to burn the machine with Prime95 and IntelBurnTest for a good bit and make sure its stable, as well as reduce the voltage as low as possible once I get a speed I am happy with. For this machine going lower than 1.35v will definitely will fail an endurance test, as will using a SOC of 1.05 or lower at these speeds. Also any attempt to overclock past 4Ghz fails for me during endurance testing (i.e. 4020 or 4040 multipliers or 4000 with a 1% BCLK all fail). The machine does boot easily in windows at 4.1GHz and can at least post at 4.2GHz so there might be some headroom if I feel like going crazy on the voltages and maybe more cooling, but I like where everything is at right now.
> 
> Also of interest is the little CPU benchmark tool in CPUz shows my 4.5GHz 2600k as multithread score 2225 and single thread 450, vs the 4GHz Ryzen with 4931 mt and 461 mt
> 
> Hardware Specs:
> 
> Ryzen 1800X
> CH6 running the 1107 Bios
> Lian-Li PC-9NA case
> Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 cooler, with two fans mounted
> 4x8 G.Skill Flare X 3200 memory, 32 GB total
> Seasonic 650W Prime Platinum power supply
> Samsung 960 Pro m.2 1TB SSD
> Sapphire Nitro RX 580 LE
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bios Settings (delta vs default settings)
> 
> 
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Manual]
> > FID [200]
> > DID [10]
> Performance Bias [None]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
> - CPU Core Voltage Override [1.35000]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.08750]
> DRAM Voltage [1.35000]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [18]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> CPU Voltage Frequency [500]
> CPU Power Duty Control [Extreme]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.35000]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: AIDA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CPUz


Look at your system that is a little similar I have, I would know that max temps (ºC) you got at ilde and full, and so what is max speed at BCLK without crash/reset?
it help me much, thanks in advance.


----------



## slinkeril

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> How does one stop wattman from changing settings when you want to change settings with something else?


im not sure, and i will try this when i get home, but there is an option to only install the basic drivers, not sure if that will prevent the install of wattman as well.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slinkeril*
> 
> im not sure, and i will try this when i get home, but there is an option to only install the basic drivers, not sure if that will prevent the install of wattman as well.


I think i found it. In gaming > global settings > global wattman tab. Hidden scrollbar...

Wow... its settings look like death in my case...


----------



## slinkeril

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I think i found it. In gaming > global settings > global wattman tab. Hidden scrollbar...
> 
> Wow... its settings look like death in my case...


AI will have to check when i get home and see if i can be rid of the wattman and try just AB, id be disappointed if i couldn't OC my GPU


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Using your settings, my CPU hit 70 Celsius during Cinebench. Does that sound normal?


In my case (with similar setup, except "case"), hit 76ºC without CPU OC (at 3600). I think it's correct.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Any advice for 2x16 Hynix?


In my case, for my memory modules can add this:
Hynix (2x16 GB) Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK32GX4M2B3000C15R = 80 ohms (only works with this settings at 3000 Mhz, who is max speed).

Edit: ... but with timings relax CL18-18-18-35 or 18-17-17-35


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slinkeril*
> 
> AI will have to check when i get home and see if i can be rid of the wattman and try just AB, id be disappointed if i couldn't OC my GPU


what im going to do is actually try to get it so wattman has control of speed and voltages. setting the core voltage to manual seems to have solved my wattman crashing when putting card under load. but while it doesnt all crash and burn anymore, the damafe has been done as i still get artificing with wattman in control of speed and voltage.

i said long earlier that afterburner seems to have been adding an extra 63mv to my gpu core clock on top of the actual default voltage wattman had been set to. its probably whats set in the cards bios, but was double added one by wattman and one by afterburner.

id like to keep afterburner cuz i use it for vid and picture capturing, so imma see if i can just disable the control of speeds and voltages. wattman looks more advanced in a way at that anyway now that i found where to do it.


----------



## BlazingNanites

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Seems the lightning controller is getting picked up as SPD devices, will patch that in the next version along with ability to write from a saved dump. I wrote this tool myself.


It appears the G. Skill software is a variant of Aura. Does G. Skill know what you found?


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slinkeril*
> 
> Just curious, ive still been going back through the thread, its just taking a long time, anyone have an idea on the fix for this, ive not found the posts yet


In manual, you can read this: error 62: "Installation PCH runtimes services". Perhaps it may to be drivers for chipset.


----------



## jippyuk

Hi Guys,

I actually created an account after watching this thread for a long time since purchasing my new build. Probably the most useful source of information available thus far especially for the Crosshair IV Hero so thanks to all.

My build:
Ryzen 1700 (Running Stock)
Stock Wraith Cooler
Asus Crosshair IV Hero (Bios 1002 Official)
G.SKILL F4-3200C14D-16GFX 16 GB (8 GB x 2) Flare X Series

First things first I left my CPU alone and just tried disabling AI overclocking and settings the DOCP profile to 3200 at 14-14-14-14-32 1.35V
Booted straight up and installed windows etc without issues.
I then noticed when doing some Prime95 tests that my machine would lock up and restart. On restart I'd get 3 beeps and no boot. I'd also notice the 0d error on the motherboard which I put down to memory timing issues.
I'd need to press the safe button a couple of times to get back to bios and change settings.

I now have it running at 2933 at same settings and things seem more stable.
My question is regarding overclocking and what I can expect. Specifically temperatures as I am a little confused.

I plan on clocking my memory to 2400 during CPU OC to make sure that any issues stem from CPU and not RAM timings.

When booted into Win10 and using the latest beta of HWINFO64 5.51 - 3145 I get confused with CPU temperatures. I understand that stock will push to 3200 across cores under load and during normal idle will downclock the vcore and temps should reflect these.
Here is the screenshot at idle.


My question is which of the monitors are the correct CPU temperature which relates to shutdown / throttling of system when hitting 95c?
CPU (tctl/tdie)
CPU
CPU (Socket)

The reason is because I see large differences between them (look at vcore at stock when in idle?)

When I run prime95 for about 5 or 10 mins I see these numbers instead:


vcore seems nice and low for 3.2 ghz push on stock.
CPU (tctl / tdie) shows 38.6c
CPU shows 43c
CPU (socket) shows 63

Which is the one which will directly influence shutdown and what I generally should pay attention to on overclocks. In my head I am starting to wonder with this vcore usage at 3.2 that higher overclocks might be very possible at a nice low vcore in comparison to some others, but I dont want to do this if for example the socket cpu reading is the one I should be watching out for.

Additionally the BIOS generally shows the CPU reading I believe. Which is right. This is a 1700 Ryzen btw so I dont believe any offset is inplace.

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Johan45

I go by the tctl


----------



## jippyuk

That shows 38.6c at 100% prime95 at 3200 though.

That can't be surely. That would lead me to believe I've REALLY won the silicon lottery if that was true.


----------



## Johan45

That'll change once you start overclocking but seems about right, typically voltage stops your overclock long before temps are an issue but that will depend on the cooling being used


----------



## jippyuk

Reason I ask is that the socket temps would be hitting 90c whilst the tctl would be saying 60 or 70c.isnt that going to cause dmg?


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jippyuk*
> 
> That shows 38.6c at 100% prime95 at 3200 though.
> 
> That can't be surely. That would lead me to believe I've REALLY won the silicon lottery if that was true.


Dude, it's a 1700, not an 1800X. These temps are real if you have a good case circulation and relatively low room temp.
Also what stress test was that in Prime? For max. temps you should use In-place large FFTs as mentioned in Prime itself.

Coming to your problem with 3200 DRAM speed I would recommend the same thing I did multiple times in this thread: use a 2T CR BIOS like 0083.

You should be able to run D.O.C.P standard with these sticks.


----------



## jippyuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> Dude, it's a 1700, not an 1800X. These temps are real if you have a good case circulation and relatively low room temp.
> Also what stress test was that in Prime? For max. temps you should use In-place large FFTs as mentioned in Prime itself.
> 
> Coming to your problem with 3200 DRAM speed I would recommend the same thing I did multiple times in this thread: use a 2T CR BIOS like 0083.
> 
> You should be able to run D.O.C.P standard with these sticks.


Cheers man.
I will try and push to the 3200 using the new bios as I get comfy with the new build







(if another bios hasn't come out by then) I'd like to investigate further the OC potential of the chip and so far the RAM timings looked like they were causing me confusion of an unsuccessful CPU OC. I'll push the vcore up a little and try slowly stepping up my CPU and see whether the system remains stable on Prime95. I had been using Small FFT test as well. I'll do the large FFT tests and see how I get on as well, thanks for the tip on this part too.


----------



## Reikoji

ryzen whether it be an x series or non x really doest run that hot. 1700's its easy to get the real temps, 1700x and 1800x take some fiddling to get real temps but they still dont run that hot.

also if youre using a 1700 or other non-x, disable sense mi skew or you will actually get a fake temp.


----------



## jippyuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> ryzen whether it be an x series or non x really doest run that hot. 1700's its easy to get the real temps, 1700x and 1800x take some fiddling to get real temps but they still dont run that hot.
> 
> also if youre using a 1700 or other non-x, disable sense mi skew or you will actually get a fake temp.


Cheers man, disable sensemi altogether? or just the skew?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jippyuk*
> 
> Cheers man, disable sensemi altogether? or just the skew?


just the skew


----------



## bapre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Ack 1.38V was unstable after more testing. On the bright side my SOC voltage is stable at 1.2. So final settings are 3500 mhz 14-14-14-14-34 SOC 1.2 dram voltage 1.39.
> 
> ill take it


whats your BCLCK?


----------



## klenow

I haven't found the answer in the initial post : how much OC headroom might I get going from 0902 to the latest safe BIOS ?


----------



## Johan45

I finally did some stability testing on my 1600x
3 hours of P95 custom using 12 of 18 GB ram, 4.0 GHz , 1.25V under load, ram is 3200 MHz cl14


----------



## jippyuk

Very nice mate.

Whats with the 1.37v showing on CPUZ compared to the detailed vcore shore 1.25


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jippyuk*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I actually created an account after watching this thread for a long time since purchasing my new build. Probably the most useful source of information available thus far especially for the Crosshair IV Hero so thanks to all.
> 
> My build:
> Ryzen 1700 (Running Stock)
> Stock Wraith Cooler
> Asus Crosshair IV Hero (Bios 1002 Official)
> G.SKILL F4-3200C14D-16GFX 16 GB (8 GB x 2) Flare X Series
> ...
> 
> vcore seems nice and low for 3.2 ghz push on stock.
> CPU (tctl / tdie) shows 38.6c
> CPU shows 43c
> CPU (socket) shows 63
> 
> Which is the one which will directly influence shutdown and what I generally should pay attention to on overclocks. In my head I am starting to wonder with this vcore usage at 3.2 that higher overclocks might be very possible at a nice low vcore in comparison to some others, but I dont want to do this if for example the socket cpu reading is the one I should be watching out for.
> 
> Additionally the BIOS generally shows the CPU reading I believe. Which is right. This is a 1700 Ryzen btw so I dont believe any offset is inplace.
> 
> Thanks in advance guys!


No, 38° is not correct with a Prime95 load with the Wraith cooler. This is because you have SenseMi Enabled. Throttling happens at tctl of 95° but only if something isnt skewing the temperature (which is happening in your pictures).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> Dude, it's a 1700, not an 1800X. These temps are real if you have a good case circulation and relatively low room temp.
> Also what stress test was that in Prime? For max. temps you should use In-place large FFTs as mentioned in Prime itself.
> 
> Coming to your problem with 3200 DRAM speed I would recommend the same thing I did multiple times in this thread: use a 2T CR BIOS like 0083.
> 
> You should be able to run D.O.C.P standard with these sticks.


The 1700 will not run a Prime load at 38° with the Wraith cooler and outside of a very cool room, will not idle at 19°.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jippyuk*
> 
> Very nice mate.
> 
> Whats with the 1.37v showing on CPUZ compared to the detailed vcore shore 1.25


CPUz never gets the voltage correct on these CPUs. I had 1.3V set in BIOS and 1.25V under load


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> CPUz never gets the voltage correct on these CPUs. I had 1.3V set in BIOS and 1.25V under load


Yea, I don't even know what it reads now. For a while it was VID, then SIO, and now I'm not sure. Of course, we don't know what the hell is "right" when it comes to skew either so who the heck knows.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Pls can someone tell me where excatctly the SATA drivers for Win10 are located on the Chispet Package after unpacking them.









I would like to use *new* driver with my *new* Mainboard and *new* Chipset.









What AMD does with their chipset driver is just a mass. Allmost no change in device manager after installing the drivers.

THX.

With regardes

BUFU


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klenow*
> 
> I haven't found the answer in the initial post : how much OC headroom might I get going from 0902 to the latest safe BIOS ?


That's almost impossible to say, you could get a good one or a bad one....


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> That's almost impossible to say, you could get a good one or a bad one....


Of course, that also doesn't go into memory overclock vs. CPU overclock, cooling methods used, power supply, etc. In general, 3.85GHz should be easy to hit for most Ryzen processors, getting to 4.1 is luck of the draw when it comes to your specific CPU, combined with quality of power supply, cooling, and other settings. My 1800X can hit 4.0 easily, but the fans on my Corsair H110i crank up a bit too much and it gets louder than I like(until I buy replacement fans that are quiet).


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> Pls can someone tell me where excatctly the SATA drivers for Win10 are located on the Chispet Package after unpacking them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to use *new* driver with my *new* Mainboard and *new* Chipset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What AMD does with their chipset driver is just a mass. Allmost no change in device manager after installing the drivers.
> 
> THX.
> 
> With regardes
> 
> BUFU


Downloads\amd-chipset-drivers-software-17.10rcp22-apr17\Packages\Drivers\SBDrv

There's a ton of drivers in there


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Downloads\amd-chipset-drivers-software-17.10rcp22-apr17\Packages\Drivers\SBDrv
> 
> There's a ton of drivers in there


I was about to say its not that hard lol.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Downloads\amd-chipset-drivers-software-17.10rcp22-apr17\Packages\Drivers\SBDrv
> 
> There's a ton of drivers in there


They repacked the same files into a new installer called "amd-chipset-drivers-software-17.10rcp22-apr27.exe".


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> Pls can someone tell me where excatctly the SATA drivers for Win10 are located on the Chispet Package after unpacking them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to use *new* driver with my *new* Mainboard and *new* Chipset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What AMD does with their chipset driver is just a mass. Allmost no change in device manager after installing the drivers.
> 
> THX.
> 
> With regardes
> 
> BUFU


There is no SATA driver. There is a separate RAID utility package.


----------



## BUFUMAN

This means no sata driver for this chipset? I could only find a sata driver at file "hseries" . But correct my if i am wrong we are using x370.

Can i use this driver? The default ms sata driver has low iops around 50-60k.

Btw for me its not lol i checked all files thats why i asked here for further help.


----------



## Targonis

Chipset driver, including SATA:
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/AMD_Chipset_Driver_Win10_V900008_20170308.zip?_ga=2.21770939.147398521.1494357460-670541234.1489418665

RAID Driver(Under the SATA section):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/sata/AMD_RAID_driver_Win7-10_V81026.zip?_ga=2.50427561.147398521.1494357460-670541234.1489418665


----------



## BUFUMAN

thx i will try it.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slinkeril*
> 
> Just curious, ive still been going back through the thread, its just taking a long time, anyone have an idea on the fix for this, ive not found the posts yet


Try different ProcODT's and remember that the number resets if the computer retrains.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Chipset driver, including SATA:
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/AMD_Chipset_Driver_Win10_V900008_20170308.zip?_ga=2.21770939.147398521.1494357460-670541234.1489418665
> 
> RAID Driver(Under the SATA section):
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/sata/AMD_RAID_driver_Win7-10_V81026.zip?_ga=2.50427561.147398521.1494357460-670541234.1489418665


I believe it has the same drivers as AMD's, but contains 1GB more of Asus bloatware. If you have a SATA driver installed, please show us your Device Manager.


----------



## SpaceGorilla47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If ProcODT is showing Auto after POST, then the value you entered wasn't stable enough to pass POST, leading to the system being in safe mode. CBS menu changes don't show up in the configuration screen when you save, so that's normal.
> 
> ProcODT needs tuning gradually. Just needs some patience to find the right value for the config. Being systematic in how the settings are applied and tuned goes a long way, too.


Things are getting even worse now.

After going yesterday back to 1002 from 1107, everything was fine ->2933CL14 @1.35V ->same settings i was using the last couple weeks.

Today i just booted with the same setup into Code 63 with the white VGA Light on









So i changed my GPU from a R9 390 to a good old Geforce 210 just to check if the GPU was dead.
But the issue still persisted.
-> CMOS Clear did nothing, still Code 63 White Light or on rare occasions Code 62 (Bios 1002)

->Flashed back to 1107 and run in an instant to Code 62 on a fresh BIOS with default settings.









Had to press the Safe-Boot Button 20 to 30 times (no joke!) till i could get past Code 62 on default.

Running now @default and i'm kind of scared to shut the system down.

@Raja
@elmor
Any hint what Code 63 and 62 does mean?

Running this Kit (or even 1 Ram stick) should not cause so much trouble


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jippyuk*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I actually created an account after watching this thread for a long time since purchasing my new build. Probably the most useful source of information available thus far especially for the Crosshair IV Hero so thanks to all.
> 
> My build:
> Ryzen 1700 (Running Stock)
> Stock Wraith Cooler
> Asus Crosshair IV Hero (Bios 1002 Official)
> G.SKILL F4-3200C14D-16GFX 16 GB (8 GB x 2) Flare X Series
> 
> First things first I left my CPU alone and just tried disabling AI overclocking and settings the DOCP profile to 3200 at 14-14-14-14-32 1.35V
> Booted straight up and installed windows etc without issues.
> I then noticed when doing some Prime95 tests that my machine would lock up and restart. On restart I'd get 3 beeps and no boot. I'd also notice the 0d error on the motherboard which I put down to memory timing issues.
> I'd need to press the safe button a couple of times to get back to bios and change settings.
> 
> I now have it running at 2933 at same settings and things seem more stable.
> My question is regarding overclocking and what I can expect. Specifically temperatures as I am a little confused.
> 
> I plan on clocking my memory to 2400 during CPU OC to make sure that any issues stem from CPU and not RAM timings.
> 
> When booted into Win10 and using the latest beta of HWINFO64 5.51 - 3145 I get confused with CPU temperatures. I understand that stock will push to 3200 across cores under load and during normal idle will downclock the vcore and temps should reflect these.
> Here is the screenshot at idle.
> 
> 
> My question is which of the monitors are the correct CPU temperature which relates to shutdown / throttling of system when hitting 95c?
> CPU (tctl/tdie)
> CPU
> CPU (Socket)
> 
> The reason is because I see large differences between them (look at vcore at stock when in idle?)
> 
> When I run prime95 for about 5 or 10 mins I see these numbers instead:
> 
> 
> vcore seems nice and low for 3.2 ghz push on stock.
> CPU (tctl / tdie) shows 38.6c
> CPU shows 43c
> CPU (socket) shows 63
> 
> Which is the one which will directly influence shutdown and what I generally should pay attention to on overclocks. In my head I am starting to wonder with this vcore usage at 3.2 that higher overclocks might be very possible at a nice low vcore in comparison to some others, but I dont want to do this if for example the socket cpu reading is the one I should be watching out for.
> 
> Additionally the BIOS generally shows the CPU reading I believe. Which is right. This is a 1700 Ryzen btw so I dont believe any offset is inplace.
> 
> Thanks in advance guys!


And then there is the SenseMI enable/disable issue. It is confusing so I understand why it is bewildering. I, like Johan, pay the most attention to Tctl, and I disable SenseMI. I don't think ANY of the various readings are ACTUAL temperatures, they are just different algorithms approximating the temperature.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> And then there is the SenseMI enable/disable issue. It is confusing so I understand why it is bewildering. I, like Johan, pay the most attention to Tctl, and I disable SenseMI. I don't think ANY of the various readings are ACTUAL temperatures, they are just different algorithms approximating the temperature.


And that one looks like a double whammy with it enabled and a PLL adjustment.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceGorilla47*
> 
> Things are getting even worse now.
> 
> After going yesterday back to 1002 from 1107, everything was fine ->2933CL14 @1.35V ->same settings i was using the last couple weeks.
> 
> Today i just booted with the same setup into Code 63 with the white VGA Light on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i changed my GPU from a R9 390 to a good old Geforce 210 just to check if the GPU was dead.
> But the issue still persisted.
> -> CMOS Clear did nothing, still Code 63 White Light or on rare occasions Code 62 (Bios 1002)
> 
> ->Flashed back to 1107 and run in an instant to Code 62 on a fresh BIOS with default settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to press the Safe-Boot Button 20 to 30 times (no joke!) till i could get past Code 62 on default.
> 
> Running now @default and i'm kind of scared to shut the system down.
> 
> @Raja
> @elmor
> Any hint what Code 63 and 62 does mean?
> 
> Running this Kit (or even 1 Ram stick) should not cause so much trouble


I'd check your power supply, since it may not have enough power going to the video card, plus motherboard and other things you may have plugged in. Power supplies DO degrade over time, and pushing the power draw with overclocking can potentially push the power supply over the edge.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> I believe it has the same drivers as AMD's, but contains 1GB more of Asus bloatware. If you have a SATA driver installed, please show us your Device Manager.


When I get home. Work always gets in the way of what is really important!


----------



## Timur Born

Is the data fabric core (Vcore) or uncore (SOC)? I assume that it contributes to instability that increasing RAM frequency also increases the data fabric frequency. So what voltage is responsible for keeping data fabric operation stable?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jippyuk*
> 
> My question is which of the monitors are the correct CPU temperature which relates to shutdown / throttling of system when hitting 95c?


Tctl.

Since Sense Skew skews that value, though, you might not see throttling or thermal shutdown before your CPU crashes due to overheating (usually to Code 8).


----------



## SpaceGorilla47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> I'd check your power supply, since it may not have enough power going to the video card, plus motherboard and other things you may have plugged in. Power supplies DO degrade over time, and pushing the power draw with overclocking can potentially push the power supply over the edge.


Yea, but a 600W PSU should be enough to power a GT 210 and a Ryzen 1700X @ Stock


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceGorilla47*
> 
> Yea, but a 600W PSU should be enough to power a GT 210 and a Ryzen 1700X @ Stock


its possible to have seperate branches from the psu not supply enough power to specific components they connect to.


----------



## SpaceGorilla47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> its possible to have seperate branches from the psu not supply enough power to specific components they connect to.


Agree complete. But a Be Quiet Straight Power 10 600W should be able to power the 8Pin and 24pin Connector regardless of the load.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceGorilla47*
> 
> Agree complete. But a Be Quiet Straight Power 10 600W should be able to power the 8Pin and 24pin Connector regardless of the load.


the psu may be applying incorrect voltage to the connectors due to fault as well. if anything test with a new psu of same or equivilant model.

psus also have a limit on the power draw of any given cable or cluster. it could be that in your situation that limit is being exceeded.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceGorilla47*
> 
> Agree complete. But a Be Quiet Straight Power 10 600W should be able to power the 8Pin and 24pin Connector regardless of the load.


Should being the key word here. I'd try swapping out the power supply and see if that helps.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Is the data fabric core (Vcore) or uncore (SOC)? I assume that it contributes to instability that increasing RAM frequency also increases the data fabric frequency. So what voltage is responsible for keeping data fabric operation stable?


It is not a simple issue. Here is the simplest statement I know of:

"The internal - CCX to CCX - portion is called the 'Control Fabric' and the external - Memory bus, etc - portion is called the 'Data Fabric'. This multi-role responsibility is why it best described as a crossbar and not just bus per say&#8230; as it is multi-layered and interconnected bus much like a crossbar interconnector in networking architecture."

The Real Hardware Reviews "Ryzen Infinity Fabric" article this is from does a good job of explaining things. It also has some testing of some memory frequencies and it's impact in this regard.

So there is:

"Infinity Fabric" - The global term
"Control Fabric" - The internal CCX to CCX portion
"Data Fabric" - The external Memory bus, etc. portion

And putting all this together you get "think of Infinity Fabric as AMD's version of 'uncore' or 'System Agent' on steroids&#8230; as this is the 'data highway' that connects the various major system components to the CPU (including the memory controller) *and* the 4-core CCX blocks to each other."

So when we overclock memory "the Infinity Fabric is being overclocked right along with the memory. This however to us means that the faster the RAM the more efficient the CPU is going to be.."

Because of the more complex interplay of these elements, I basically think, it is a combination of both Vcore voltage and SOC voltage, as opposed to either one in isolation, but SOC having the predominate influence on memory overclocks..


----------



## SpaceGorilla47

@Reikoji & Targonis

Dont think it's the PSU but i will give an other PSU a try.

I'm thankful for any help here


----------



## damitdang

Would anyone like to explain what's going on in the picture?

Task manager and cinebench says 3.9GHz while hwinfo and CPU-Z say different.. also very low score in cinebench
Thank You


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damitdang*
> 
> 
> Would anyone like to explain what's going on in the picture?
> 
> Task manager and cinebench says 3.9GHz while hwinfo and CPU-Z say different.. also very low score in cinebench
> Thank You


it's all good
I assume you're running yours at stock speed, your CPU is rated as 3.6Ghz in CB and windows but CPUz and HWInfo are showing you how unused CPUs downclock to 2.2Ghz


----------



## damitdang

I am actually attempting to over clock.. I have been troubleshooting for awhile now and can't figure it out.. I've clean install and over clock from bios only.. still the same results.. my over clock aren't sticking with the ch6 on most recent bios update


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damitdang*
> 
> I am actually attempting to over clock.. I have been troubleshooting for awhile now and can't figure it out.. I've clean install and over clock from bios only.. still the same results.. my over clock aren't sticking with the ch6 on most recent bios update


I'm pretty sure you can at least have it at 3.8Ghz on all cores. What's the common max OC for these again?


----------



## damitdang

That's the problem I am having the overclock is not sticking when I attempt to overclock From the bios.


----------



## SaccoSVD

can you define "not sticking"? is the system crashing on tests or are you losing your BIOS settings after saving them?


----------



## Wally West

Any ETA on the next beta BIOS? LED isnt working.


----------



## madweazl

Mwa hahahaha


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> Any ETA on the next beta BIOS? LED isnt working.


@elmor was asking for someone to ship board with not working leds. I think


----------



## MrBreeze

Holla OCN, brand new to Ryzen and looking for help.

Have now tried two brand new Crosshair VI Hero (thanks Newegg Advanced RMA) with my brand new R7 1700X.

Both boards throw a 0d code very early in the POST process and never make it to BIOS. Literally, over the last two days, I have NEVER. Made. It. To. BIOS.

Tried Safe Boot button, Try Again button, CMOS clear (keep in mind, no changes to CMOS/BIOS made). Known good PSU, good cooler mount, tried two good video cards, multiple known good sticks of single-sided B-die, Micron and MFR one at a time in all 4 DIMM slots.

NO BIOS. Ever. Code 0d every time.

Bad CPU? RMA CPU time? Any other tricks I should try?

Thanks in advance to all the knowledgeable, awesome peeps in this community.


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> @elmor was asking for someone to ship board with not working leds. I think


It was raja. I have a full custom loop, I can't really send it. I'll wait for a new BIOS and if it doesn't fix it, I'll send it to him.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBreeze*
> 
> Holla OCN, brand new to Ryzen and looking for help.
> 
> Have now tried two brand new Crosshair VI Hero (thanks Newegg Advanced RMA) with my brand new R7 1700X.
> 
> Both boards throw a 0d code very early in the POST process and never make it to BIOS. Literally, over the last two days, I have NEVER. Made. It. To. BIOS.
> 
> Tried Safe Boot button, Try Again button, CMOS clear (keep in mind, no changes to CMOS/BIOS made). Known good PSU, good cooler mount, tried two good video cards, multiple known good sticks of single-sided B-die, Micron and MFR one at a time in all 4 DIMM slots.
> 
> NO BIOS. Ever. Code 0d every time.
> 
> Bad CPU? RMA CPU time? Any other tricks I should try?
> 
> Thanks in advance to all the knowledgeable, awesome peeps in this community.


The same thing happened to me when I flashed a new Bios. I fixed with reflash again from ready USB (rear port prepared for the purpose). You must have one fat32 formatted pendrive with BIOS 1107 with name CH6.CAP *C6H.CAP*
Before to flash you must clear CMOS on standby, for it you must push button back reset BIOS at least "3 seconds" (Elmor said), (I did 10 seconds, and after reflash). How my english isn´t easy to understand, I think you can search the flash method in this thread for greater accuracy.

Sorry for error.


----------



## gavinh87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBreeze*
> 
> Holla OCN, brand new to Ryzen and looking for help.
> 
> Have now tried two brand new Crosshair VI Hero (thanks Newegg Advanced RMA) with my brand new R7 1700X.
> 
> Both boards throw a 0d code very early in the POST process and never make it to BIOS. Literally, over the last two days, I have NEVER. Made. It. To. BIOS.
> 
> Tried Safe Boot button, Try Again button, CMOS clear (keep in mind, no changes to CMOS/BIOS made). Known good PSU, good cooler mount, tried two good video cards, multiple known good sticks of single-sided B-die, Micron and MFR one at a time in all 4 DIMM slots.
> 
> NO BIOS. Ever. Code 0d every time.
> 
> Bad CPU? RMA CPU time? Any other tricks I should try?
> 
> Thanks in advance to all the knowledgeable, awesome peeps in this community.


Can you use the BIOS flashback?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Mwa hahahaha


release the evil.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damitdang*
> 
> That's the problem I am having the overclock is not sticking when I attempt to overclock From the bios.


Pstate overclocking?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBreeze*
> 
> Holla OCN, brand new to Ryzen and looking for help.
> 
> Have now tried two brand new Crosshair VI Hero (thanks Newegg Advanced RMA) with my brand new R7 1700X.
> 
> Both boards throw a 0d code very early in the POST process and never make it to BIOS. Literally, over the last two days, I have NEVER. Made. It. To. BIOS.
> 
> Tried Safe Boot button, Try Again button, CMOS clear (keep in mind, no changes to CMOS/BIOS made). Known good PSU, good cooler mount, tried two good video cards, multiple known good sticks of single-sided B-die, Micron and MFR one at a time in all 4 DIMM slots.
> 
> NO BIOS. Ever. Code 0d every time.
> 
> Bad CPU? RMA CPU time? Any other tricks I should try?


0d could be anything... if you've already tried 1 DIMM at a time, then new CPU.

Also if youre using a special cooler with special backplate, might be that. Make sure your CPU pins are intact and not bent as well.


----------



## SlayerEru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> This means no sata driver for this chipset? I could only find a sata driver at file "hseries" . But correct my if i am wrong we are using x370.
> 
> Can i use this driver? The default ms sata driver has low iops around 50-60k.
> 
> Btw for me its not lol i checked all files thats why i asked here for further help.


I notice if I use any AMD SATA drivers, I managed to get Audio Delay or crackle during playback on music.

I ran LatencyMon to track down what was making latency problems for my audio and it came down to Storport.sys and that is related to communication drivers from the AMD SATA. Been using just standard windows driver so far and none of that had any issues on my audio so far.

But surely I do hope they come down with a fix with that.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Mwa hahahaha


. Lol.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> thanks for proving my point.
> 
> 
> 
> Guys. ***. I keep seeing narky walls of text, but I dont think many folk read them.
> 
> lol.
> 
> I think the bios drought is taking its toll on our collective fettle. So for health and safety reasons Elmor must release the new bios today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or not.
> 
> Had to try.....
> 
> The Agesa 5 update will make the latency negative. Data will arrive before it is sent.
> 
> This will cause no end of problems for programmers.
> 
> It IS. Its TRUE!
Click to expand...

I really hope so


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> I really hope so


Ditto; when we don't have anything to play with we tend to cannibalize our own.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damitdang*
> 
> I am actually attempting to over clock.. I have been troubleshooting for awhile now and can't figure it out.. I've clean install and over clock from bios only.. still the same results.. my over clock aren't sticking with the ch6 on most recent bios update


You didn't happen to move the slow switch did you ?


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBreeze*
> 
> Holla OCN, brand new to Ryzen and looking for help.
> 
> Have now tried two brand new Crosshair VI Hero (thanks Newegg Advanced RMA) with my brand new R7 1700X.
> 
> Both boards throw a 0d code very early in the POST process and never make it to BIOS. Literally, over the last two days, I have NEVER. Made. It. To. BIOS.
> 
> Tried Safe Boot button, Try Again button, CMOS clear (keep in mind, no changes to CMOS/BIOS made). Known good PSU, good cooler mount, tried two good video cards, multiple known good sticks of single-sided B-die, Micron and MFR one at a time in all 4 DIMM slots.
> 
> NO BIOS. Ever. Code 0d every time.
> 
> Bad CPU? RMA CPU time? Any other tricks I should try?
> 
> Thanks in advance to all the knowledgeable, awesome peeps in this community.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> The same thing happened to me when I flashed a new Bios. I fixed with reflash again from ready USB (rear port for prepared for the purpose). You must have one fat32 formatted with BIOS 1107 with name CH6.CAP. Before to flash you must clear CMOS on standby, for it you must push button back reset BIOS at least "3 seconds" (Elmor said), (I did 10 seconds, and after reflash). How my english isn´t easy to understand, I think you can search the flash method in this thread for greater accuracy.


it is C6H.CAP, made this mistake myself.. small mistake easy to make.
It won't work with any other file name.


----------



## Safetytrousers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leareynl*
> 
> it is C6H.CAP, made this mistake myself.. small mistake easy to make.
> It won't work with any other file name.


Indeed, the board is called the Crosshair VI Hero, not the Crosshair Hero VI, hence C6H.


----------



## R71800XSS

Opp, sorry.. I corrected it on my post.


----------



## MrZoner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> Look at your system that is a little similar I have, I would know that max temps (ºC) you got at ilde and full, and so what is max speed at BCLK without crash/reset?
> it help me much, thanks in advance.


My home office ambient temp is just a bit under 23 degrees C.

Accounting for the +20C offset the 1800X displays, I see 28 C for idle CPU temp and 69 C for load under intel burn test. I wasn't using HWINFO back then so can't give clean comparions from the past, I was using the ASUS software which is probably returning the 81 deg temp while tCL is showing 89. If this is true then I am seeing a 2-3 degree drop adding a second fan to my heatsink.


Spoiler: HWINFO Idle









Spoiler: HWINFO Load


----------



## CalcProgrammer1

See my thread on GitHub here:

https://github.com/CalcProgrammer1/KeyboardVisualizer/issues/85

We've reverse engineered the Aura controller and I was able to control it from Linux on my ASUS Prime X370 Pro. It uses SMBUS which luckily Linux provides native drivers for (unlike Windows). However, the secondary channel that the Aura controller uses on the Prime is not exposed by the driver as of March, not sure if it's changed. I made a custom kernel to expose the secondary SMBUS/I2C host controller on the chipset. If you use Trident Z RGB RAM that too uses the Aura controller on SMBUS, but this time on the primary SMBUS host. I primarily develop an RGB peripheral music visualizer, but feel free to use the code and information I've created and discovered in the creation of a Linux Aura application. I might write one myself eventually (besides my visualizer) but I'm pretty busy at the moment.


----------



## vonStrangeduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrZoner*
> 
> Running 4 DRAM modules? I got mine working reliably at 3200 finally, and without using BCLK. Previously I was on the 1002 Bios which has cold boot issues and kept my memory from going past 2666 MHz 'out of the box'. I was able to run 2666 4x8 32GB with the rated timings (14-14-14-34). To go higher (either 2933 or 3200) the the CAS needed to be relaxed timing from 14 to 18, but the other timings still work fine at their rated speed.
> 
> I like to burn the machine with Prime95 and IntelBurnTest for a good bit and make sure its stable, as well as reduce the voltage as low as possible once I get a speed I am happy with. For this machine going lower than 1.35v will definitely will fail an endurance test, as will using a SOC of 1.05 or lower at these speeds. Also any attempt to overclock past 4Ghz fails for me during endurance testing (i.e. 4020 or 4040 multipliers or 4000 with a 1% BCLK all fail). The machine does boot easily in windows at 4.1GHz and can at least post at 4.2GHz so there might be some headroom if I feel like going crazy on the voltages and maybe more cooling, but I like where everything is at right now.
> 
> Also of interest is the little CPU benchmark tool in CPUz shows my 4.5GHz 2600k as multithread score 2225 and single thread 450, vs the 4GHz Ryzen with 4931 mt and 461 mt
> 
> Hardware Specs:
> 
> Ryzen 1800X
> CH6 running the 1107 Bios
> Lian-Li PC-9NA case
> Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 cooler, with two fans mounted
> 4x8 G.Skill Flare X 3200 memory, 32 GB total
> Seasonic 650W Prime Platinum power supply
> Samsung 960 Pro m.2 1TB SSD
> Sapphire Nitro RX 580 LE
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bios Settings (delta vs default settings)
> 
> 
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Manual]
> > FID [200]
> > DID [10]
> Performance Bias [None]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
> - CPU Core Voltage Override [1.35000]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.08750]
> DRAM Voltage [1.35000]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [18]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> CPU Voltage Frequency [500]
> CPU Power Duty Control [Extreme]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.35000]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: AIDA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CPUz


Could you tell me more about this part:
*CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
CPU Voltage Frequency [500]*?
I have no idea if this high or low or what a default value Looks like
Thanks


----------



## elmor

Updated spd_check to v02, also adds spd_write application which can write a previously saved dump to the available SPD EEPROMs. Simplest seems to be to just drop the binary dump file on spd_write.exe . Same deal as before, use completely at your own risk.

spd_check_v02


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalcProgrammer1*
> 
> See my thread on GitHub here:
> 
> https://github.com/CalcProgrammer1/KeyboardVisualizer/issues/85
> 
> We've reverse engineered the Aura controller and I was able to control it from Linux on my ASUS Prime X370 Pro. It uses SMBUS which luckily Linux provides native drivers for (unlike Windows). However, the secondary channel that the Aura controller uses on the Prime is not exposed by the driver as of March, not sure if it's changed. I made a custom kernel to expose the secondary SMBUS/I2C host controller on the chipset. If you use Trident Z RGB RAM that too uses the Aura controller on SMBUS, but this time on the primary SMBUS host. I primarily develop an RGB peripheral music visualizer, but feel free to use the code and information I've created and discovered in the creation of a Linux Aura application. I might write one myself eventually (besides my visualizer) but I'm pretty busy at the moment.


Very cool







Let me know if there's anything I can help you with for further development.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> ...
> "Infinity Fabric" - The global term
> "Control Fabric" - The internal CCX to CCX portion
> "Data Fabric" - The external Memory bus, etc. portion
> 
> And putting all this together you get "think of Infinity Fabric as AMD's version of 'uncore' or 'System Agent' on steroids&#8230; as this is the 'data highway' that connects the various major system components to the CPU (including the memory controller) *and* the 4-core CCX blocks to each other."
> 
> So when we overclock memory "the Infinity Fabric is being overclocked right along with the memory. This however to us means that the faster the RAM the more efficient the CPU is going to be.."
> 
> Because of the more complex interplay of these elements, I basically think, it is a combination of both vCore voltage and vSOC voltage, as opposed to either one in isolation, but SOC having the predominate influence on memory overclocks..


I suspected that Vcore might play into it because of the CCX communication part. This might explain why on top of Vsoc I also need to increase Vcore if I want to combine memory OC with CPU OC. vDDP also needs an increase for the combination of both.

Lately I tried taking back a notch on memory OC and increase a notch on CPU OC in return. This seems to work better, but still isn't rock stable. I usually can do 10 loops of ITB AVX with either configuration. With a notch higher memory OC + notch lower CPU I get an ITB error somewhere within 30 loops and with a notch higher CPU OC and notch lower memory OC I get a code 8 somewhere within 30 loops. I suspect that this is less a problem of constant load, but a problem of where load drops and increase during the hash and memory allocation phases.

Curiously the BIOS chooses 2 V PLL with my OCs even while my REFCLK is only 103 MHz. That leads to a considerable increase in temperature so I manually set it back to 1.8 V. Doesn't seem to make a difference for stability of my specific OC.


----------



## Timur Born

By the way: I just had to find workaround for a X99 BIOS + NVidia issues on a Asus X99-A II. Turns out that it seems to use the same display resolution for its UEFI setup that the C6H uses. Just like on the C6H there was a lot of scrolling involved to get to the various settings.

This really is inconvenient and I wished Asus would come up with a different layout to make more use of my 30" 2560 x 1600 px display.


----------



## SpaceGorilla47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceGorilla47*
> 
> Things are getting even worse now.
> 
> After going yesterday back to 1002 from 1107, everything was fine ->2933CL14 @1.35V ->same settings i was using the last couple weeks.
> 
> Today i just booted with the same setup into Code 63 with the white VGA Light on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i changed my GPU from a R9 390 to a good old Geforce 210 just to check if the GPU was dead.
> But the issue still persisted.
> -> CMOS Clear did nothing, still Code 63 White Light or on rare occasions Code 62 (Bios 1002)
> 
> ->Flashed back to 1107 and run in an instant to Code 62 on a fresh BIOS with default settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to press the Safe-Boot Button 20 to 30 times (no joke!) till i could get past Code 62 on default.
> 
> Running now @default and i'm kind of scared to shut the system down.
> 
> @Raja
> @elmor
> Any hint what Code 63 and 62 does mean?
> 
> Running this Kit (or even 1 Ram stick) should not cause so much trouble


Sry for quoting myself, but took a closer look @ the Q-Code and it is actually b3 and b2 ! not 63 and 62









So the new Problem is that i stuck @ Q-Code b2

Code stays the same for:

R9 390 (fans turn on)
GT 210
and no Graphics card installed

Will try the second PCI-E Slot and a spare PSU later this day.


----------



## Clukos

Are AGESA 1.0.0.5 and 1.0.0.6 both supposed to be coming out in May?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I suspected that Vcore might play into it because of the CCX communication part. This might explain why on top of Vsoc I also need to increase Vcore if I want to combine memory OC with CPU OC. vDDP also needs an increase for the combination of both.
> 
> Lately I tried taking back a notch on memory OC and increase a notch on CPU OC in return. This seems to work better, but still isn't rock stable. I usually can do 10 loops of ITB AVX with either configuration. With a notch higher memory OC + notch lower CPU I get an ITB error somewhere within 30 loops and with a notch higher CPU OC and notch lower memory OC I get a code 8 somewhere within 30 loops. I suspect that this is less a problem of constant load, but a problem of where load drops and increase during the hash and memory allocation phases.
> 
> Curiously the BIOS chooses 2 V PLL with my OCs even while my REFCLK is only 103 MHz. That leads to a considerable increase in temperature so I manually set it back to 1.8 V. Doesn't seem to make a difference for stability of my specific OC.


Yes I set my PLL volts to manual as well..


----------



## elmor

New beta BIOS 1201 . Nothing major, has a few bugfixes. Those who have keyboard issues in UEFI might be happy with this one (Logitech G510s confirmed working).

SHA256 41c58b48bccc0a060d7c8df2268be4ba16aaa24ad1d6aaa326412a9d51894f5e


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> New beta BIOS 1201 . Nothing major, has a few bugfixes. Those who have keyboard issues in UEFI might be happy with this one (Logitech G510s confirmed working).
> 
> SHA256 41c58b48bccc0a060d7c8df2268be4ba16aaa24ad1d6aaa326412a9d51894f5e


I know that the keyboard fix will make at least one poster here happy with his Logitech G510s.

Claps


----------



## blindrezo

Hey guys,

Anyone else experiencing issues with the PCIe x4 slot forgetting its setting? I have all the x1 slots populated, so I have set the x4 slot to x1, in order for the others to work. Every once in a while, all of my PCIe x1 slot hardware disappears. When I go into the BIOS, the setting still shows x1, but I have to set the slot to 4x, save, restart, then go back, set the slot back to x1, save and restart. After performing this, my x1 slot hardware re-appears and is usable, once again.

Not sure what causes this, but it's been happening to me, at random, but not too often, on all firmwares (currently on 1002).

Just curious if this is only a problem I'm experiencing on my board or if it appears to be a bug in the BIOSes.


----------



## pig666eon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> New beta BIOS 1201 . Nothing major, has a few bugfixes. Those who have keyboard issues in UEFI might be happy with this one (Logitech G510s confirmed working).
> 
> SHA256 41c58b48bccc0a060d7c8df2268be4ba16aaa24ad1d6aaa326412a9d51894f5e


this is still rocking the agesa 1.0.04a?


----------



## 1nterceptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I finally did some stability testing on my 1600x
> 3 hours of P95 custom using 12 of 18 GB ram, 4.0 GHz , 1.25V under load, ram is 3200 MHz cl14


Same thing happens to me, HWinfo shows 1.373v - no matter if the cpu's idling or in load. On the other side, cpuZ can jump to even 1.395v at a time...
Anyway, my new 24/7 setup. P95 stable for 5h even though i didn't make a ss because it ran over night and this morning i turned it off before thinking about it..

https://valid.x86.fr/5sbfl0
https://postimg.org/image/943vu2cnr/


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> New beta BIOS 1201 . Nothing major, has a few bugfixes. Those who have keyboard issues in UEFI might be happy with this one (Logitech G510s confirmed working).
> 
> SHA256 41c58b48bccc0a060d7c8df2268be4ba16aaa24ad1d6aaa326412a9d51894f5e


I said I could sense it was so close I could smell it!







trying!


----------



## Timur Born

What is "Skew I/O" and where do I find it?


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> New beta BIOS 1201 . Nothing major, has a few bugfixes. Those who have keyboard issues in UEFI might be happy with this one (Logitech G510s confirmed working).
> 
> SHA256 41c58b48bccc0a060d7c8df2268be4ba16aaa24ad1d6aaa326412a9d51894f5e


Oh, nice! That's an unexpected gift. I had issues with my Unicomp Ultra Classic. Definitely going to check this out. Thanks!


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> New beta BIOS 1201 . Nothing major, has a few bugfixes. Those who have keyboard issues in UEFI might be happy with this one (Logitech G510s confirmed working).
> 
> SHA256 41c58b48bccc0a060d7c8df2268be4ba16aaa24ad1d6aaa326412a9d51894f5e


Reflashing. Freezing all the time at bios. Cold booting issues also.


----------



## DannyDK

Anyone know how to get rid of the minute freeze with the "robo voice"?


----------



## pig666eon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyDK*
> 
> Anyone know how to get rid of the minute freeze with the "robo voice"?


it seems to be a issue with sonic studio/ sonar/ ai charger.... i got rid of all 3 and downloaded the realtek drivers themselves and the issue has gone for me


----------



## SirMacke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> New beta BIOS 1201 . Nothing major, has a few bugfixes. Those who have keyboard issues in UEFI might be happy with this one (Logitech G510s confirmed working).
> 
> SHA256 41c58b48bccc0a060d7c8df2268be4ba16aaa24ad1d6aaa326412a9d51894f5e


Fixed the bug that reset the memory timings, volt and speed?
1107 does this on cold-boot.


----------



## jhiu34h

https://gyazo.com/3407fc2686a3d39a267478070b5cbf8b

Can't intsall Asus zen states 0.2.2 using my ASUS b350 prime-plus MOBA (ryzen 5 1600). You said this would work on every ASUS AM4 MOBA, is it something wrong with my OS or something?


----------



## baskura

Hello all,

Can someone please help me with the 20 degree offset on the 'X' series of Ryzen CPU's? I have an 1800X/h115i and there is indeed a temperature difference of 20 degrees between Tctl and Tdie which is causing problems with overclocking due to hitting the thermal limit, even though the chip isn't as hot as it thinks.

I've read through a lot of this thread, as well as other places too and have seen people mention Sense MI Skew. I've tried setting it to enabled and various settings (from 272 and upwards) and not really had any luck.

I'm running BIOS 1107 and a P-state overclock of 3.9GHz at the moment.

Can I get Tctl to match Tdie with the board in current state?

I've also noticed that some people in HWiNFO64 have their Tctl/Tdie temperature combined?

I'm quite certain I can push my chip a bit further in regards to clockspeed providing I can get the CPU reporting it's actual temperature rather than this over-inflated one.

If someone could clear things up for me in plain english I'd very much appreciate it!


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Updated spd_check to v02, also adds spd_write application which can write a previously saved dump to the available SPD EEPROMs. Simplest seems to be to just drop the binary dump file on spd_write.exe . Same deal as before, use completely at your own risk.


Can you use a binary dump sourced from elsewhere if both your sticks SPD are damaged?

I had a quick look at the *.spd files in notepad++ using the Hex viewer and wondered if getting a binary dump from another source like the Thaiphoon database would work simply by renaming the file?

Of course another option would be to get someone here with the same memory to send you the addr52.spd file for example. But its really good there is an option that does not involve spending even more money.


----------



## eyetrippy

Will we be getting the ability to use 2t for ram as standard in any bios at some point?

Is that something that will happen with next AGESA updates?


----------



## Mandarb

Apologies but quick hijack:
do any of you use an Elgato HD60 Pro with Ryzen? If so could you pop over here http://www.overclock.net/t/1629996/am4-plus-elgato-hd60-pro-resolved#post_26083563 and help me out? Trying to bring a friend over to the Ryzen side.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhiu34h*
> 
> https://gyazo.com/3407fc2686a3d39a267478070b5cbf8b
> 
> Can't intsall Asus zen states 0.2.2 using my ASUS b350 prime-plus MOBA (ryzen 5 1600). You said this would work on every ASUS AM4 MOBA, is it something wrong with my OS or something?


I had the same thing after a clean reinstall of windows 10 creators edition. I got it working by running AsusZssrvMAn.exe on its own, it might generates an error, cant remember. Then I tried running asuszssrv.exe on its own. It generates an error too.

After doing this AsusZenStates.exe installed and ran as intended. Still get the odd memory interface file not found error when starting manually but auto start with windows seems rock solid for the time being. There is still something a bit iffy about how it is installing but its working for me by performing the above steps.

This is of course not endorsed by anyone else but I had success so attempt at your own risk etc.... It worked for me.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baskura*
> 
> Can someone please help me with the 20 degree offset on the 'X' series of Ryzen CPU's? I have an 1800X/h115i and there is indeed a temperature difference of 20 degrees between Tctl and Tdie which is causing problems with overclocking due to hitting the thermal limit, even though the chip isn't as hot as it thinks.


If you hit thermal throttling with Sense Skew enabled then your CPU is very hot. What Socket temperature do you read (also look at Temperature 4, because T_sensor/Socket sometimes displays VRM)?


----------



## baskura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> If you hit thermal throttling with Sense Skew enabled then your CPU is very hot. What Socket temperature do you read (also look at Temperature 4, because T_sensor/Socket sometimes displays VRM)?


Clocked at 3.9GHz Tctl never breaks 70 degrees under load, Tdie hits 50 degrees respectively.

When going for 4.0GHz with voltage set at just over 1.4v Tctl will hit around 85 degrees under load in Prime95, be fine for about 5-7 minutes then all of a sudden temperature starts creeping up. If left it will eventually start climbing towards 95 at which point the machine throws a wobbly. You see, if the chip is actually 75 degrees rather than 95 (when you account for the offset) then in my eyes that's a good temperature when under load in Prime.

However, if Tctl is right and it's genuinely as hot as 95 degrees then that doesn't explain why at 3.9GHz everything is so cool and happy with no temperature spikes or problems. Surely if the cooler wasn't seated properly I'd get issues under stress testing at 3.9GHz as well - but I don't, it's rock solid.

Just finding the whole temperature thing very confusing.


----------



## lordzed83

Same here i got my PLL 1.79 cause with 1.8 it pumps 1.817 haha no changes instability on this setting i think.


----------



## jhiu34h

Got it to work while opening the AsusuZsSrv.exe (still getting an error), but keeping it open while running AsusZenStates.exe


----------



## Maxcielle

Been dealing with 1201 for two hours and massive boot loops and crazy freezing here. Don't know why. Will wait for the next agesa


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Updated spd_check to v02, also adds spd_write application which can write a previously saved dump to the available SPD EEPROMs. Simplest seems to be to just drop the binary dump file on spd_write.exe . Same deal as before, use completely at your own risk.
> 
> spd_check_v02
> 
> 
> Very cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if there's anything I can help you with for further development.


Awesome, thanks.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> Oh, nice! That's an unexpected gift. I had issues with my Unicomp Ultra Classic. Definitely going to check this out. Thanks!


Let me know if this fix also works for you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirMacke*
> 
> Fixed the bug that reset the memory timings, volt and speed?
> 1107 does this on cold-boot.


It's not a bug, it's a feature









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhiu34h*
> 
> https://gyazo.com/3407fc2686a3d39a267478070b5cbf8b
> 
> Can't intsall Asus zen states 0.2.2 using my ASUS b350 prime-plus MOBA (ryzen 5 1600). You said this would work on every ASUS AM4 MOBA, is it something wrong with my OS or something?


Some people have issues installing the software, still haven't been able to find out why. Also very busy with other things at the moment ... will be at least until mid-June.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Can you use a binary dump sourced from elsewhere if both your sticks SPD are damaged?
> I had a quick look at the *.spd files in notepad++ using the Hex viewer and wondered if getting a binary dump from another source like the Thaiphoon database would work simply by renaming the file?
> 
> Of course another option would be to get someone here with the same memory to send you the addr52.spd file for example. But its really good there is an option that does not involve spending even more money.


It's a raw binary dump. You should be able to use dumps from Thaiphoon Burner if saved as the binary option. Likewise dumps from this software should work there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> Been dealing with 1201 for two hours and massive boot loops and crazy freezing here. Don't know why. Will wait for the next agesa


I'll hold off on adding it to the first post until I get further reports. Worked well for me, testing was quite basic though.


----------



## Spectre-

does the Crosshair hate Low ambient temps ( its roughly 11 degrees outside)

i tried to setup a my pc outside but had no luck the mobo would just chuck random codes and wouldnt do anything


----------



## Xzow

Did anyone have windows stop detecting a stick of ram due to an overclock? Pretty sure it happened to me.

Also I can barely get my 3200mhz corsair dominator to 3000... I have a feeling it's not samsung b, but thaiphoon doesn't show what it is..
I settled on 2900mhz for now after 2999mhz caused a stick to sometimes not show up detected. I hope this stays stable.
Do you guys use prime95 or something to check ram stability?

Also: Does cpu voltage affect ram stability? I put mine at 1.35v and 3.79ghz for ryzen 1700x


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> does the Crosshair hate Low ambient temps ( its roughly 11 degrees outside)
> 
> i tried to setup a my pc outside but had no luck the mobo would just chuck random codes and wouldnt do anything


11 Degrees Kelvin is pretty chilly.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> does the Crosshair hate Low ambient temps ( its roughly 11 degrees outside)
> 
> i tried to setup a my pc outside but had no luck the mobo would just chuck random codes and wouldnt do anything


It may yes its a possibility. I discussed it but got called crazy lol.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> Did anyone have windows stop detecting a stick of ram due to an overclock? Pretty sure it happened to me.
> 
> Also I can barely get my 3200mhz corsair dominator to 3000... I have a feeling it's not samsung b, but thaiphoon doesn't show what it is..
> I settled on 2900mhz for now after 2999mhz caused a stick to sometimes not show up detected. I hope this stays stable.
> Do you guys use prime95 or something to check ram stability?
> 
> Also: Does cpu voltage affect ram stability? I put mine at 1.35v and 3.79ghz for ryzen 1700x


Not me. The only time a stick of RAM was not detected for me was when the SPD on the DRAM modules was mangled by Aura/ GSkill et al.

First they were detected at different latencies so bios only used the "fastest" one.

Shortly thereafter the "slower" stick was not detected atall.

Required a reflash of the SPD on the DRAM modules. That might be the problem.

I'd verify the integrity of your SPD with CPUz or Thaiphoon.

If it is that and you are brave, you could use Elmors handy SPD tool!


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> It may yes its a possibility. I discussed it but got called crazy lol.


wow

does that mean i have gone insane for benching outside in the cold?

Anywho i never had this problem with my RIVE and Z68-pro, so could just be a bios thing for the time being


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> Did anyone have windows stop detecting a stick of ram due to an overclock? Pretty sure it happened to me.
> 
> Also I can barely get my 3200mhz corsair dominator to 3000... I have a feeling it's not samsung b, but thaiphoon doesn't show what it is..
> I settled on 2900mhz for now after 2999mhz caused a stick to sometimes not show up detected. I hope this stays stable.
> Do you guys use prime95 or something to check ram stability?
> 
> Also: Does cpu voltage affect ram stability? I put mine at 1.35v and 3.79ghz for ryzen 1700x


for ram stability i follow this - http://www.overclock.net/t/838244/prime95-a-quick-dirty-guide-to-the-custom-settings


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> No, the point was, as you tried to belittle and bully me with your snide reply, you confirmed exactly what i said was correct and then you repeated back one of the same points that i had made in the first post you replied to.
> 
> *It made the point that it was dangerous to assume things*


You are making a lot of assumptions without owning the platform or having the necessary experience, so you're right on at least one count. You are detracting from the thread and from people who genuinely need help.

You keep talking about memory latency and expect users to test these theories for you, and are now playing the victim when being called out. The relationship you have been trying to steer people onto between the voltage rails and memory latency does not exist. If you want to post your own wild theories please do it elsewhere, so users here can better find the help they're looking for.

This isn't the first time you've been asked.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> wow
> 
> does that mean i have gone insane for benching outside in the cold?
> 
> Anywho i never had this problem with my RIVE and Z68-pro, so could just be a bios thing for the time being


Get a hairdryer (or start a small fire underneath.....







)and heat different bits up. See if that gets it going. would be interesting to see if any particular part requires heat to start.

My PSU does not like the cold it needs hairdryed if below about 15°C. Its very odd though, it will POST fine but will shutdown when attempting to enter bios or start windows. Heating the PSU for 10-15 seconds sorts it every time. Weird.

You will however look completely nuts standing outside hairdrying your computer saying " I want to bench in the cold " over and over. But thats fine, its FOR SCIENCE!


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Get a hairdryer and heat different bits up. See if that gets it going. would be interesting to see if any particular part requires heat to start.
> My PSU does not like the cold it needs hairdryed if below about 15°C.
> 
> You will however look completely nuts standing outside hairdrying your computer saying " I want to bench in the cold " over and over. But thats fine, its FOR SCIENCE!


hairdrying sounds fun, but now its a bit too late i am way too comfy inside, i might just leave the window open and cool the room up a bit


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> hairdrying sounds fun, but now its a bit too late i am way too comfy inside, i might just leave the window open and cool the room up a bit


Yeah, I feel ya. Standing in the room with the window open chanting "I want to bench in the cold" while wielding a hairdryer is much more rational behaviour.

At least you wont get rained on.

Perhaps you should do it with no clothes on so as to better ascertain the thermal condition of your (and hence the computer's) environment.

But The Wife might call The Men in the white jackets to come and take you away in their special padded van.

But its OK.

Its FOR SCIENCE!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I didn't want to offend someone with years of experience, BUT from my understanding Ryzen functions like no CPU has before. So everything we knew and know is gone out the window and we start over. That's one of the main issues we're having with memory/latency/soc and other unknowns we've never had to use before.
> 
> The latency seems to be dropping from BIOS to BIOS without use having to change anything. Same for cache latency.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but you're not going to see latency changes by manipulating the voltages rails. Nor is anyone here trying to achieve that result by re-running the same tests ad-nauseam.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> thanks for proving my point.
> 
> 
> 
> If your point was that your posts are a waste of space then you're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the point was, as you tried to belittle and bully me with your snide reply, you confirmed exactly what i said was correct and then you repeated back one of the same points that i had made in the first post you replied to.
> 
> It made the point that it was dangerous to assume things
Click to expand...

Read above^^^^, this was my point that you refused to accept saying that "WE" aren't looking or trying hard enough. I wasn't bullying or belittling, you weren't listening. No matter how many times you kick that horse it isn't going to change the fact that latency is out of our control ATM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> No, the point was, as you tried to belittle and bully me with your snide reply, you confirmed exactly what i said was correct and then you repeated back one of the same points that i had made in the first post you replied to.
> 
> *It made the point that it was dangerous to assume things*
> 
> 
> 
> You are making a lot of assumptions without owning the platform or having the necessary experience, so you're right on at least one count. You are detracting from the thread and from people who genuinely need help.
> 
> You keep talking about memory latency and expect users to test these theories for you, and are now playing the victim when being called out. The relationship you have been trying to steer people onto between the voltage rails and memory latency does not exist. If you want to post your own wild theories please do it elsewhere, so users here can better find the help they're looking for.
> 
> This isn't the first time you've been asked.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I feel better knowing I'm not the only meanie here.


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Let me know if this fix also works for you.




Unfortunately it doesn't. Still getting the dreaded "NO KEYBOARD DETECTED" after updating to 1201. Back to Ducky then.

What's good though - my BIOS 1107 4x16GB Sammy B-die 2933 18-18-18 settings still work (VDIMM 1.35V, SOC 1.18V, ProcODT 43.6, 18-18-18).


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Yeah, I feel ya. Standing in the room with the window open chanting "I want to bench in the cold" while wielding a hairdryer is much more rational behaviour.
> At least you wont get rained on.
> Perhaps you should do it with no clothes on so as to better ascertain the thermal condition of your (and hence the computer's) environment.
> But The Wife might call The Men in the white jackets to come and take you away in their special padded van.
> But its OK.
> Its FOR SCIENCE!


for science anything

ill try tommorow maybe to see if i can do a boot on the LN2 bios


----------



## neoark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately it doesn't. Still getting the dreaded "NO KEYBOARD DETECTED" after updating to 1201. Back to Ducky then.
> 
> What's good though - my BIOS 1107 4x16GB Sammy B-die 2933 18-18-18 settings still work (VDIMM 1.35V, SOC 1.18V, ProcODT 43.6, 18-18-18).


Where is did you get 1201 bios from?


----------



## Mitzrael777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> New beta BIOS 1201 . Nothing major, has a few bugfixes. Those who have keyboard issues in UEFI might be happy with this one (Logitech G510s confirmed working).
> 
> SHA256 41c58b48bccc0a060d7c8df2268be4ba16aaa24ad1d6aaa326412a9d51894f5e


Very nice thanks i will give it a try after works.


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoark*
> 
> Where is did you get 1201 bios from?


See the post right after yours. elmor posted it a few pages back.


----------



## neoark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyDK*
> 
> Anyone know how to get rid of the minute freeze with the "robo voice"?


I get minute freeze with games for some reason.


----------



## slinkeril

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slinkeril*
> 
> Weird No Boot Error and General System Instability (was resolved)
> 
> So i had finally generated a stable OC 4.0 GHz, 3200 MHz, with my rig. Was able to get a 7 hour Prime95 blended run.
> 
> Decided to try and push it further, bumped the speed to 4.025 GHz, was getting stable results with quick Prime95 runs.
> Wanted to OC the video card (XFX R9 390 DD)
> -Realized the drivers weren't up to date
> -Decided to update to 17.5.1 rather than 17.4.4
> -Just bumped the card a small bit <10% overall in wattman for global settings
> -ran quick prime95 was stable, ran cinebench was looking good
> -loaded prime95 for a 5 hour test, came back to an crashed system 05 error on theQ-disp
> -reverted CPU OC, boot in windows fine, revert wattman changes, run prime95 seems ok, try to restart, and hangs up on restart and shutdown operations after running any software in windows
> - if i restart and boot into windows, and log in but do nothing, i can shutdown and restart fine
> -errror code on restart is 05, main power button non-functional, reset button simply yields a 8 error code, pushing the board retry button would restart the system about 20% of the time
> -the onboard reset button would also just make the error code go from 05 to 8, and then i started trying the safe boot button, still to no avail, it would boot, but again if i ran any program at all in windows
> it would fail to restart or shutdown
> -flashed back to 1002 same problems occurring
> - reset watman and radeon to defaults again: same problems occurring
> - decided to uninstall amd drivers completely and revert to the basic ones windows update will install for the graphics card, using the clean uninstall utility
> -all BIOS setting in 1002 on default, system boots and everything seems fine
> -flashed 1107, all is fine
> -set back my stable OC, still fairly stable, but cant seem to get the 7 hours now, but can get 3-4 hours blend as long as absolutely no other programs running, before prime95 seems to crash
> -installed 17.4.4 drivers for graphics card, OC is stable still
> 
> Ok so i havent tried to push my OC past 4.0GHz, nor have i tried to boost the GPU OC, im not sure what caused the issue, it seems the radeon drivers with the global OC, but getting the not booting and horrendous instability has freaked me out and i havent tried to push the issue again, i will try and OC the gpu with afterburner or something and see what i can get, hopefully it wont cause the issues again.
> 
> As a side note, i think amdc clean uninstall utility completely bricks RyzenMaster, and it wont even uninstall on its own or in the windows utility, needed to download a special windows software for removal of pesky program that wont uninstall and reinstall. This worked and got ryzen master running again.
> 
> Just want to share in case anyone else has a sudden issue after OC on the newest radeon drivers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slinkeril*
> 
> *Complete instability when OC on the GPU continues*
> Long story short, this happened again, this time i decided to use MSI Afterburner to overclock the gpu, first go around i used very mild settings, 1000 ---> 1075 on the GPU, and 1500 ----> 1525 on the memory. Did all my benchmarking, and short prime95 runs seemed stable and ok, played some games all was ok.
> --- Put the computer in sleep mode, and failure, with the d5 and d4, reset goes to 8
> --- opened up the box and it took me like 10-15 restarts with safeboot and reset for the system to finally boot, got into windows and reset GPU settings and issues went away.
> --- Why would a GPU overclock cause such instability in the BIOS and completely bork the system?
> 
> _----also i am still having the cold boot problems, i cant seem to fix it no matter what i do, and have to go through the 3-5 cycling restarts before the system will boot_ *Do i need to flash the 0003 then back to 1107 to address this still?*


Feeling a bit discouraged,
Im on settings that yielded 7 hours of stable prime95 just a week ago, now it barely makes it 1 before either crashing prime95 or my system, and when i try to restart/shutdown i get the d5 error, and it wont fully shutdown/restart....this error negates the ability to hold the power button to power off, and the reset button only yields an 8 error code. I end up having to switch off the PSU. I will be uninstalling all the video drivers and reinstalling them. and i will remove afterburner

Also, i tried elmor's fix for the cold boot cycling problem im having, (setting BCLK to 90 to see if it fixes issue) and it made my system even worse, windows wouldnt boot, and it did not correct the cycling from a cold boot.

frustration has set in.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> does the Crosshair hate Low ambient temps ( its roughly 11 degrees outside)
> 
> i tried to setup a my pc outside but had no luck the mobo would just chuck random codes and wouldnt do anything


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> It may yes its a possibility. I discussed it but got called crazy lol.


Board is fine, but CPU IMC has issues at temps below 20*C. What DRAM speeds are you at?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately it doesn't. Still getting the dreaded "NO KEYBOARD DETECTED" after updating to 1201. Back to Ducky then.
> 
> What's good though - my BIOS 1107 4x16GB Sammy B-die 2933 18-18-18 settings still work (VDIMM 1.35V, SOC 1.18V, ProcODT 43.6, 18-18-18).


Ok seems it's another issue then. Thanks for reporting back.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Board is fine, but CPU IMC has issues at temps below 20*C. What DRAM speeds are you at?


3074mhz

but i did clear cmos and it went to 2133mhz and then the screen just froze up in the bios


----------



## SirMacke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> It's not a bug, it's a feature


Hu?
As the settings works fine in 1002 I do not understand why it has to be like this in 1107.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirMacke*
> 
> Hu?
> As the settings works fine in 1002 I do not understand why it has to be like this in 1107.


That's how Ryzen handles DRAM Training failure (full reset of settings), not much to do about it. Just means your DRAM was more stable on 1002.


----------



## pig666eon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoark*
> 
> I get minute freeze with games for some reason.


check out my reply on his post


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Not me. The only time a stick of RAM was not detected for me was when the SPD on the DRAM modules was mangled by Aura/ GSkill et al.
> First they were detected at different latencies so bios only used the "fastest" one.
> Shortly thereafter the "slower" stick was not detected atall.
> 
> Required a reflash of the SPD on the DRAM modules. That might be the problem.
> I'd verify the integrity of your SPD with CPUz or Thaiphoon.
> 
> If it is that and you are brave, you could use Elmors handy SPD tool!


How do you verify the integrity of it? It is detected now though as I said.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> How do you verify the integrity of it? It is detected now though as I said.


You can use the free version of thaiphoon burner i think.

Also elmors SPD tool posted here today will compare cyclic redundancy check for your sticks.

Cpuz shows you a truncated comparison too.

Its all in this thread. but I think all information in the universe is in this thread somewhere!


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> New beta BIOS 1201 . Nothing major, has a few bugfixes. Those who have keyboard issues in UEFI might be happy with this one (Logitech G510s confirmed working).
> 
> SHA256 41c58b48bccc0a060d7c8df2268be4ba16aaa24ad1d6aaa326412a9d51894f5e


Anything major changed there Elmor? Would there be any specific reasons (beyond keyboard ones) that we should switch to it vs. 1107?


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhiu34h*
> 
> https://gyazo.com/3407fc2686a3d39a267478070b5cbf8b
> 
> Can't intsall Asus zen states 0.2.2 using my ASUS b350 prime-plus MOBA (ryzen 5 1600). You said this would work on every ASUS AM4 MOBA, is it something wrong with my OS or something?


Try clicking on ZenStates, getting the error, click on the service file manually (it'll pop up a command prompt window then close it) then try ZenStates again. Mine started up at this point, but really didn't work correctly until a reboot, so set it to start when the machine does, and do a restart.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Board is fine, but CPU IMC has issues at temps below 20*C. What DRAM speeds are you at?
> Ok seems it's another issue then. Thanks for reporting back.


But Elmor say it isn't so. I was called crazy and stupid by @madweazl and @Johan45 among others. Are you telling me I was actually RIGHT considering i tested it over a couple days. Holy sweet baby Jesus. But be careful, they won't believe you either.

I was at 3200mhz strap and had f9>boot loop at anything at or below 19°C, getting into BIOS and changing the strap back to 3200mhz was enough to get the IMC warm enough to boot fine. I have my ram train fail set from 1 to 3 in case it happens (did randomly happen at 22°C yesterday but for the past 4-5 days in the mornings its been at or above 20°C and has booted INSTANTLY).

Thank you for confirming there is indeed an issue with the IMC in low temps, not sure how AMD plans on fixing this but we will see.

For all the others who didn't believe it was a temp issue, well it goes without saying that anything i say will get me reported


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> But Elmor say it isn't so. I was called crazy and stupid by @madweazl and @Johan45 among others. Are you telling me I was actually RIGHT considering i tested it over a couple days. Holy sweet baby Jesus. But be careful, they won't believe you either.
> 
> I was at 3200mhz strap and had f9>boot loop at anything at or below 19°C, getting into BIOS and changing the strap back to 3200mhz was enough to get the IMC warm enough to boot fine. I have my ram train fail set from 1 to 3 in case it happens (did randomly happen at 22°C yesterday but for the past 4-5 days in the mornings its been at or above 20°C and has booted INSTANTLY).
> 
> Thank you for confirming there is indeed an issue with the IMC in low temps, not sure how AMD plans on fixing this but we will see.
> 
> For all the others who didn't believe it was a temp issue, well it goes without saying that anything i say will get me reported


Something tells me it won't get fixed until Zen^2, as I'm betting it's a hardware issue.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baskura*
> 
> Clocked at 3.9GHz Tctl never breaks 70 degrees under load, Tdie hits 50 degrees respectively.


With Sense Skew enabled those numbers mean nothing. What is your socket temperature (or rather temp 4/5/6) while you hit 70 C Tctl?

If your socket temp is running towards 70 C you are getting close to thermal problems, towards 80 C socket temp your system would thermal shutdown if Sense Skew was disabled, instead you get a Code 8 crash. By that time your real CPU temp has passed 95 C.

To give you an indication: I am currently running ITB AVX max at 4 GHz (+high Vcore) and hit around 61.5 C Tctl with Sense Skew enabled, my socket temp hits 57 C max. Real CPU temp likely is around socket + 15 C = 63 C, give or take a little.

How do you notice thermal throttling anyway? Does the multiplier decrease? Do you hit the hard thermal throttle point where the multiplier drops down to x5.5?


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> But Elmor say it isn't so. I was called crazy and stupid by @madweazl and @Johan45 among others. Are you telling me I was actually RIGHT considering i tested it over a couple days. Holy sweet baby Jesus. But be careful, they won't believe you either.
> 
> I was at 3200mhz strap and had f9>boot loop at anything at or below 19°C, getting into BIOS and changing the strap back to 3200mhz was enough to get the IMC warm enough to boot fine. I have my ram train fail set from 1 to 3 in case it happens (did randomly happen at 22°C yesterday but for the past 4-5 days in the mornings its been at or above 20°C and has booted INSTANTLY).
> 
> Thank you for confirming there is indeed an issue with the IMC in low temps, not sure how AMD plans on fixing this but we will see.
> 
> For all the others who didn't believe it was a temp issue, well it goes without saying that anything i say will get me reported


Motherboard BIOS could fix it...if temperature is below a given level, drive some power through the system for XX amount of time to generate the heat needed to get things working properly. I am not saying it is simple, or a "good" way to do it, but it would work around the problem.


----------



## Ramad

Hi

I have been following this thread from the day Ryzen was released.

My setup includes:

C6H @Bios all
Ryzen 5 1600 @3.9Ghz, BCLK 110 and 1.3V.
Viper Elite Series DDR4 16GB (2 x 8GB) 3200MHz @2933 (14-16-16-16-32) using 2666Mhz strap and 1.36V.

I can boot the system @3.9Ghz with BCLK 120Mhz which brings the the RAM to the 3200Mhz speed (16-18-18-18-36), but the RAM is not stable at this speed.

It seems to me, that the problem with the RAM compatibility over all motherboards is related to tight tRFC (Row refresh cycle time) timings set by the north bridge to 312T, which does not give the RAM a breathing room. Looking at all the pictures of HWiNFO64 posted in all the Ryzen motherboard threads in the forum shows the tRFC is stuck at 312T no matter which RAM it is. Some RAM modules can run at tighter timings, others can´t because of normal manufacturing flaw in the modules.

My RAM should run at tRFC 416T @3200Mhz or in the range of 364T to 390T @2933Mhz, yet they are stuck at 312T all the time. It appears the the RAM timings are not read or applied correctly by the motherboard at system boot.

My question @elmor, is it possible to add an option to change tRFC timings in C6H bios, or at least loosening these timings a bit? Because I really think that will help and is what is missing.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Motherboard BIOS could fix it...if temperature is below a given level, drive some power through the system for XX amount of time to generate the heat needed to get things working properly. I am not saying it is simple, or a "good" way to do it, but it would work around the problem.


Could yea, its pretty much INSTANT f9>boot loop, the boot loop itself fixes it though so not really a big issue more an inconvenience i guess, but it came right from the lions mouth this time.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> But Elmor say it isn't so. I was called crazy and stupid by @madweazl and @Johan45 among others. Are you telling me I was actually RIGHT considering i tested it over a couple days. Holy sweet baby Jesus. But be careful, they won't believe you either.
> 
> I was at 3200mhz strap and had f9>boot loop at anything at or below 19°C, getting into BIOS and changing the strap back to 3200mhz was enough to get the IMC warm enough to boot fine. I have my ram train fail set from 1 to 3 in case it happens (did randomly happen at 22°C yesterday but for the past 4-5 days in the mornings its been at or above 20°C and has booted INSTANTLY).
> 
> Thank you for confirming there is indeed an issue with the IMC in low temps, not sure how AMD plans on fixing this but we will see.
> 
> For all the others who didn't believe it was a temp issue, well it goes without saying that anything i say will get me reported


Cold bugs are not anything new when overclocking, just so happens this one isn't particularly cold at all lol.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Could yea, its pretty much INSTANT f9>boot loop, the boot loop itself fixes it though so not really a big issue more an inconvenience i guess, but it came right from the lions mouth this time.


I thought Elmor was a bear not a lion?

Funny lookin' lion if he is.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I thought Elmor was a bear not a lion?
> 
> Funny lookin' lion if he is.


If I remember correctly that bear is a costume of the school mascot from the anime Full Metal Panic (specifically the school-based season FMP: Fumoffu). I think his name is Bonta-kun.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Anything major changed there Elmor? Would there be any specific reasons (beyond keyboard ones) that we should switch to it vs. 1107?


No, I'd stay on 1107 if things are working well there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> But Elmor say it isn't so. I was called crazy and stupid by @madweazl and @Johan45 among others. Are you telling me I was actually RIGHT considering i tested it over a couple days. Holy sweet baby Jesus. But be careful, they won't believe you either.
> 
> I was at 3200mhz strap and had f9>boot loop at anything at or below 19°C, getting into BIOS and changing the strap back to 3200mhz was enough to get the IMC warm enough to boot fine. I have my ram train fail set from 1 to 3 in case it happens (did randomly happen at 22°C yesterday but for the past 4-5 days in the mornings its been at or above 20°C and has booted INSTANTLY).
> 
> Thank you for confirming there is indeed an issue with the IMC in low temps, not sure how AMD plans on fixing this but we will see.
> 
> For all the others who didn't believe it was a temp issue, well it goes without saying that anything i say will get me reported


There's a even a part on this in the XOC guide in the first post. Not sure I've seen anything as bad as having issues at default speeds, but definitely above 2666.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I have been following this thread from the day Ryzen was released.
> 
> My setup includes:
> 
> C6H @Bios all
> Ryzen 5 1600 @3.9Ghz, BCLK 110 and 1.3V.
> Viper Elite Series DDR4 16GB (2 x 8GB) 3200MHz @2933 (14-16-16-16-32) using 2666Mhz strap and 1.36V.
> 
> I can boot the system @3.9Ghz with BCLK 120Mhz which brings the the RAM to the 3200Mhz speed (16-18-18-18-36), but the RAM is not stable at this speed.
> 
> It seems to me, that the problem with the RAM compatibility over all motherboards is related to tight tRFC (Row refresh cycle time) timings set by the north bridge to 312T, which does not give the RAM a breathing room. Looking at all the pictures of HWiNFO64 posted in all the Ryzen motherboard threads in the forum shows the tRFC is stuck at 312T no matter which RAM it is. Some RAM modules can run at tighter timings, others can´t because of normal manufacturing flaw in the modules.
> 
> My RAM should run at tRFC 416T @3200Mhz or in the range of 364T to 390T @2933Mhz, yet they are stuck at 312T all the time. It appears the the RAM timings are not read or applied correctly by the motherboard at system boot.
> 
> My question @elmor, is it possible to add an option to change tRFC timings in C6H bios, or at least loosening these timings a bit? Because I really think that will help and is what is missing.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


We never thought of that







May update will bring several things one would have expected at launch.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> New beta BIOS 1201 . Nothing major, has a few bugfixes. Those who have keyboard issues in UEFI might be happy with this one (Logitech G510s confirmed working).
> 
> SHA256 41c58b48bccc0a060d7c8df2268be4ba16aaa24ad1d6aaa326412a9d51894f5e


Does it allow the screensaver to work and monitor to turn off now? Or does the bios still see your mouse and stuff plugged into USB and not go into screensaver or monitor off?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Get a hairdryer and heat different bits up. See if that gets it going. would be interesting to see if any particular part requires heat to start.
> My PSU does not like the cold it needs hairdryed if below about 15°C.
> 
> You will however look completely nuts standing outside hairdrying your computer saying " I want to bench in the cold " over and over. But thats fine, its FOR SCIENCE!
> 
> 
> 
> hairdrying sounds fun, but now its a bit too late i am way too comfy inside, i might just leave the window open and cool the room up a bit
Click to expand...

As a point of interest, what is the specified operating temperature range of these PSUs. I just checked my PC P&C TC860i spec and it reads 0C to 50C. I expect it to be within its regulation limits over that entire range.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Board is fine, but CPU IMC has issues at temps below 20*C. What DRAM speeds are you at?
> Ok seems it's another issue then. Thanks for reporting back.
> 
> 
> 
> But Elmor say it isn't so. I was called crazy and stupid by @madweazl and @Johan45 among others. Are you telling me I was actually RIGHT considering i tested it over a couple days. Holy sweet baby Jesus. But be careful, they won't believe you either.
> 
> I was at 3200mhz strap and had f9>boot loop at anything at or below 19°C, getting into BIOS and changing the strap back to 3200mhz was enough to get the IMC warm enough to boot fine. I have my ram train fail set from 1 to 3 in case it happens (did randomly happen at 22°C yesterday but for the past 4-5 days in the mornings its been at or above 20°C and has booted INSTANTLY).
> 
> Thank you for confirming there is indeed an issue with the IMC in low temps, not sure how AMD plans on fixing this but we will see.
> 
> For all the others who didn't believe it was a temp issue, well it goes without saying that anything i say will get me reported
Click to expand...

Whoa, just back up your pony here bluej511, I never once called you anything. I felt as I still do it's unlikely that right at 20° yours will no longer boot 3200 memory. I felt it was more likely the same issue others were having and as you just said it doesn't only happen below 20°. I also offered suggestions to test your theory but in the end you were content to raise the "train fail count" since it is the easiest solution. So I still believe you really aren't sure what the issue is
EDIT: if you recall I pointed out what elmor just said about the XOC guide as well, which can lend some weight to your theory but it's far from proven. That's why I made the one comment about clutching at straws. If you're not willing to put the time in you can't prove anything.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Does it allow the screensaver to work and monitor to turn off now? Or does the bios still see your mouse and stuff plugged into USB and not go into screensaver or monitor off?


My monitor turns off fine (set to 10 minutes). Using the AMD Ryzen Balanced Power Plan. What mouse are you using? I assume you've checked your power options (and made sure they applied--I made that mistake re: trying to turn off Sleep, then freaking out when my PC was sleeping after I thought I'd turned it off, turns out I forgot to hit "save changes" the Windows Power Plan thingy is picky as heck about that, just save after every change you make).


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> We never thought of that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May update will bring several things one would have expected at launch.


Is it possible to edit tRFC timings in a test bios to around 450T that we can try, as you did in the 1T/2T bios versions?


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> false
> Is it possible to edit tRFC timings in a test bios to around 450T that we can try, as you did in the 1T/2T bios versions?


I think he's suggesting to wait for the code update sometime this month, and that it will probably be in there. He'll post the beta/test BIOS to us when it's ready for us to test. Asking when it's ready will just end up delaying it a day.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> My monitor turns off fine (set to 10 minutes). Using the AMD Ryzen Balanced Power Plan. What mouse are you using? I assume you've checked your power options (and made sure they applied--I made that mistake re: trying to turn off Sleep, then freaking out when my PC was sleeping after I thought I'd turned it off, turns out I forgot to hit "save changes" the Windows Power Plan thingy is picky as heck about that, just save after every change you make).


Yeah I have tried all the power plans and options. My mouse is the new Razer Death Adder with led. It is just a mouse, but for some reason in device manager there is a double entry for it and multiple entries in HID devices for it. I thought a mouse only needs one, but I have uninstalled and reinstalled it, I guess this is just how this mouse works. But sometimes the screensaver does work on boot up with the mouse, so it could also be one of the other things plugged into usb like Corsair H100i or some monitoring software. I dunno, but on Intel with all the same stuff my screen saver/screen off always worked.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Yeah I have tried all the power plans and options. My mouse is the new Razer Death Adder with led. It is just a mouse, but for some reason in device manager there is a double entry for it and multiple entries in HID devices for it. I thought a mouse only needs one, but I have uninstalled and reinstalled it, I guess this is just how this mouse works. But sometimes the screensaver does work on boot up with the mouse, so it could also be one of the other things plugged into usb like Corsair H100i or some monitoring software. I dunno, but on Intel with all the same stuff my screen saver/screen off always worked.


Razer mice and keyboards tend to have multiple HID entries, it's normal for them (my Razer Taipan does, and my old Arctosa keyboard used to). Are you sure it never goes into turning off, or does it just not stay there? Razer mice are VERY sensitive to movement, I've had mine come out of sleep from vibrations of me walking across the floor, someone closing a door in the house (not really near my area) or music being particularly loud and vibrating the speaker/desk/mouse, when in doubt, check the simple stuff first.


----------



## gupsterg

@elmor

Tried 1201, still using it. So far no issues to report. But I just have a normal Cherry MX Board 3.0 USB keyboard.

Will "we" ever see SIO CPU Sensor mode selection in UEFI or "we" stuck with using app? cheers







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirMacke*
> 
> Hu?
> As the settings works fine in 1002 I do not understand why it has to be like this in 1107.


Fail_CNT is 1 on 0079 onwards, where as to me it seemed 1002 and older had 3. Try that, it may or may not help you.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> does the Crosshair hate Low ambient temps ( its roughly 11 degrees outside)
> 
> i tried to setup a my pc outside but had no luck the mobo would just chuck random codes and wouldnt do anything
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> It may yes its a possibility. I discussed it but got called crazy lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Board is fine, but CPU IMC has issues at temps below 20*C. What DRAM speeds are you at?
Click to expand...

This is a concern in two respects: First, many people worldwide don't keep their houses above 20C / 68F; second, this is higher than the normal range of expected commercial electronics operation. AMD must have missed this issue or failed to test adequately. With a good air or water cooling system sinking into the environment, even with the system off, external heating of the CPU might be problematic.

Does BIOS 0003 alleviate this problem too?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> I think he's suggesting to wait for the code update sometime this month, and that it will probably be in there. He'll post the beta/test BIOS to us when it's ready for us to test. Asking when it's ready will just end up delaying it a day.


I understood what elmor meant, but I´m trying to isolate the problem.
The RAM that we buy is tested at their rated speeds and timings by the manufacturer and is guaranteed to work within the specs. The problem is the RAM is forced to run at timings based on presets set by AMD, and will not run as expected if there is no preset supplied by AMD. This is what is we facing here, that every RAM manufacturer must run their RAM by AMD first before it´s certified and added to the database. This is never done before and will ultimately fail.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Could yea, its pretty much INSTANT f9>boot loop, the boot loop itself fixes it though so not really a big issue more an inconvenience i guess, but it came right from the lions mouth this time.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Elmor was a bear not a lion?
> Funny lookin' lion if he is.
Click to expand...

I vaguely recall a costume like that appeared in an amusement park battle scene in an anime that was running last fall, perhaps. I don't recall the anime's name.


----------



## hsn

tried 1201
And my ram boot 3200 on 1.3v


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Is it possible to edit tRFC timings in a test bios to around 450T that we can try, as you did in the 1T/2T bios versions?


Just so you know, all of the sub-timings are locked by AMD. No one can change them.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slinkeril*
> 
> Feeling a bit discouraged,
> Im on settings that yielded 7 hours of stable prime95 just a week ago, now it barely makes it 1 before either crashing prime95 or my system, and when i try to restart/shutdown i get the d5 error, and it wont fully shutdown/restart....this error negates the ability to hold the power button to power off, and the reset button only yields an 8 error code. I end up having to switch off the PSU. I will be uninstalling all the video drivers and reinstalling them. and i will remove afterburner
> 
> Also, i tried elmor's fix for the cold boot cycling problem im having, (setting BCLK to 90 to see if it fixes issue) and it made my system even worse, windows wouldnt boot, and it did not correct the cycling from a cold boot.
> 
> frustration has set in.


Sounds like your CPU degraded. Part of the risk in Overclcoking, pushing that one last step could damage a trace on the die that will start "leaking" electrons at a much lower point than before. Scale the OC back to where it is stable, and push it anymore until you replace the CPU.


----------



## Spectre-

man good ram really makes a difference, my 1700 wont go above 4.0ghz and previously i had gotten 1750cb

this is really good results


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> 
> 
> man good ram really makes a difference, my 1700 wont go above 4.0ghz and previously i had gotten 1750cb
> 
> this is really good results


Nice result! Do you know of anywhere that sells low CL / binned memory modules?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Whoa, just back up your pony here bluej511, I never once called you anything. I felt as I still do it's unlikely that right at 20° yours will no longer boot 3200 memory. I felt it was more likely the same issue others were having and as you just said it doesn't only happen below 20°. I also offered suggestions to test your theory but in the end you were content to raise the "train fail count" since it is the easiest solution. So I still believe you really aren't sure what the issue is
> EDIT: if you recall I pointed out what elmor just said about the XOC guide as well, which can lend some weight to your theory but it's far from proven. That's why I made the one comment about clutching at straws. If you're not willing to put the time in you can't prove anything.


It happens at anything BELOW 20°C without fail which is what i stated and only difference was the strap, 2933 is fine 3200 isn't. I don't mince my words and explained then as I am now EXACTLY the same. Anything below 20°C without fail its an f9>bootloop.

You guys said there is no way its a temperature issue but it is and even stated by Elmor, but yet you think its unlikely its the issue but it is. The train fail count, all it does is erase the need of me going into BIOS and changing the strap. It's not just a theory but its proven, if Elmor and at least half a dozen other users say there's a problem at 3200mhz at lower temps then it IS a problem and not theory. An EC rewrite would indeed fix the issue as well since it would boot at a lower strap giving the IMC a quick warm up instantly and youd have no boot loop issue but it is an AMD issue.

And P.S. I did repeat it over 3-4 days when every morning was below 19°C (water/case temps obviously) and it was without fail, an f9>bootloop every morning. I don't believe in coincidences especially when Elmor and Raja both have said it's an issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> This is a concern in two respects: First, many people worldwide don't keep their houses above 20C / 68F; second, this is higher than the normal range of expected commercial electronics operation. AMD must have missed this issue or failed to test adequately. With a good air or water cooling system sinking into the environment, even with the system off, external heating of the CPU might be problematic.
> 
> Does BIOS 0003 alleviate this problem too?


Yea its a shame, the 003 type EC rewrite would solve the problem so hopefully AMD implement it themselves in the AGESA or something. Turns out i was right in the first place.

I still get an occasional f9 but in the past 5 days its been at 20°C and it has booted EVERY SINGLE MORNING without fail. I did get one yesterday not sure why but changing train count works fine. I'm guessing because i restarted my PC half a dozen times yesterday might have to do with it but doubtful. Considering it only happened once in a week while last week it happened every single morning its by far not a coincidence.


----------



## icyeye

can someone tell me which voltage should i trust?
here is scr.
ty


----------



## slinkeril

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Sounds like your CPU degraded. Part of the risk in Overclcoking, pushing that one last step could damage a trace on the die that will start "leaking" electrons at a much lower point than before. Scale the OC back to where it is stable, and push it anymore until you replace the CPU.


I have more than ample cooling for my CPU it should not have degraded, my voltage never went above 1.42 in my own settings... while on stock it spikes much higher than this. The temps remained <61C in all my tests, and my coolant temp never goes above 30C. I will reinstall video drivers, and reflash and clear CMOS and try again to see whhether the problem persists


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhiu34h*
> 
> https://gyazo.com/3407fc2686a3d39a267478070b5cbf8b
> 
> Can't intsall Asus zen states 0.2.2 using my ASUS b350 prime-plus MOBA (ryzen 5 1600). You said this would work on every ASUS AM4 MOBA, is it something wrong with my OS or something?


look at search...you can see some similar post...
look at http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/13610#post_26072773

You must install services before (with admin rights) in your windows system.
y after run the program who goes to tray icon. Push it twice.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Whoa, just back up your pony here bluej511, I never once called you anything. I felt as I still do it's unlikely that right at 20° yours will no longer boot 3200 memory. I felt it was more likely the same issue others were having and as you just said it doesn't only happen below 20°. I also offered suggestions to test your theory but in the end you were content to raise the "train fail count" since it is the easiest solution. So I still believe you really aren't sure what the issue is
> EDIT: if you recall I pointed out what elmor just said about the XOC guide as well, which can lend some weight to your theory but it's far from proven. That's why I made the one comment about clutching at straws. If you're not willing to put the time in you can't prove anything.
> 
> 
> 
> It happens at anything BELOW 20°C without fail which is what i stated and only difference was the strap, 2933 is fine 3200 isn't. I don't mince my words and explained then as I am now EXACTLY the same. Anything below 20°C without fail its an f9>bootloop.
> 
> You guys said there is no way its a temperature issue but it is and even stated by Elmor, but yet you think its unlikely its the issue but it is. The train fail count, all it does is erase the need of me going into BIOS and changing the strap. It's not just a theory but its proven, if Elmor and at least half a dozen other users say there's a problem at 3200mhz at lower temps then it IS a problem and not theory. An EC rewrite would indeed fix the issue as well since it would boot at a lower strap giving the IMC a quick warm up instantly and youd have no boot loop issue but it is an AMD issue.
> 
> And P.S. I did repeat it over 3-4 days when every morning was below 19°C (water/case temps obviously) and it was without fail, an f9>bootloop every morning. I don't believe in coincidences especially when Elmor and Raja both have said it's an issue.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> This is a concern in two respects: First, many people worldwide don't keep their houses above 20C / 68F; second, this is higher than the normal range of expected commercial electronics operation. AMD must have missed this issue or failed to test adequately. With a good air or water cooling system sinking into the environment, even with the system off, external heating of the CPU might be problematic.
> 
> Does BIOS 0003 alleviate this problem too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea its a shame, the 003 type EC rewrite would solve the problem so hopefully AMD implement it themselves in the AGESA or something. Turns out i was right in the first place.
> 
> I still get an occasional f9 but in the past 5 days its been at 20°C and it has booted EVERY SINGLE MORNING without fail. I did get one yesterday not sure why but changing train count works fine. I'm guessing because i restarted my PC half a dozen times yesterday might have to do with it but doubtful. Considering it only happened once in a week while last week it happened every single morning its by far not a coincidence.
Click to expand...

Like I said before, believe what you want, I really don't care. Was just trying to give you some additional tools to problem solve with. What I didn't like were your accusations, especially after I did try and help. In the end if it is a cold bug you're stuck with it for the life of the CPU those things don't go away.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrZoner*
> 
> My home office ambient temp is just a bit under 23 degrees C.
> 
> Accounting for the +20C offset the 1800X displays, I see 28 C for idle CPU temp and 69 C for load under intel burn test. I wasn't using HWINFO back then so can't give clean comparions from the past, I was using the ASUS software which is probably returning the 81 deg temp while tCL is showing 89. If this is true then I am seeing a 2-3 degree drop adding a second fan to my heatsink.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HWINFO Idle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HWINFO Load


My conclusion one: My Cooler CPU works ok. CPU temp 3-5ºC over yours at idle with T ambient (room) =25ºC.
My conclusion two: My case computer have poor ventilation, motherboard 35ºC, and temp 4,5 (HWinfo64) = 50-60 ºC, PCH = 55ºC (Dual I. P. of Asus software) and higher T under load.

Thanks very much.


----------



## kaseki

This is a quick summary for the rare Linux Mint folk who may be considering using this bleeding edge board and processor, and perhaps an equivalent video card. I can provide a blow-by-blow install summary at a later time. I just want to note a few impediments that can be successfully overcome to provide confidence. The equipment list is in my sig. Note my rig booted into the BIOS upon first power up without any issues. It was assembled using full ESD-preventative measures. After looking around in the 0906 dungeon I flashed with 1107 before proceeding.

The latest Mint version is 18.1, although 18.2 is in process. 18.1 MATE 64-bit is what I installed from a live USB. This version was constructed last fall, and uses (I think, haven't checked) kernel 4.4. It knows nothing about the C6H, Ryzen 7 1800X, or 1080 Ti OC GPUs. To install it, it is necessary to make some changes from default in the BIOS to get past some UEFI obstructions. [de rigueur attack on Microsoft deleted] Once installed, it has little video control over high resolution monitors as only Vesa is operating (at least in my case). It is possible to force an nVidia driver into action and then upgrade both kernels and drivers to achieve a nicely functioning OS, at least at otherwise default BIOS and GPU settings.

I am now running kernel 4.10.0-20 and nVidia driver 381.09. I'm running a 1200 x 1920 IPS HP monitor via HDMI (that I'll need for the 4K TV feed). The desktop looks beautiful, as expected.

Initial testing:
Google stress app ran for an hour without errors on 32 GB (2 x 16) TridentZ memory
Unigine Valley using its default parameters achieved 97.35 average FPS and score of 4073. (That is a factor of roughly 15X what I achieved on this PC, running a Phenom II)
Unigine Heaven using its default parameters achieved 93.7 average FPS and a score of 3922.
Unigine Superposition using its default parameters achieved 99.9 FPS average FPS and a score of 13356.

Generally, these Unigine exercises caused the reported GPU temperature to rise to 57C or so. (Fans don't turn on until the reported temp passes 55, at least dynamically, then the temperature rises only slowly against the cooling, eventually limited to just a few more degrees.) The Noctua D15 heatsink barely got warmer than ambient.

Superposition reported GPU max temp of 59C, max utilization of 94%. I didn't record the GPU clock frequencies.

I have a few more things to check before diving into memory OC-ing.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> If I remember correctly that bear is a costume of the school mascot from the anime Full Metal Panic (specifically the school-based season FMP: Fumoffu). I think his name is Bonta-kun.


It's Moffle from Amagi Brilliant Park.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Nice result! Do you know of anywhere that sells low CL / binned memory modules?


i would really love to help, but the sticks i have are rare HOF 4000mhz Samsung B-die kit which i won from a local nvidia fan meetup event
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> can someone tell me which voltage should i trust?
> here is scr.
> ty


i trust hwinfo more atm, cpu-z plain sometimes doesnt give the correct readouts+


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> It's Moffle from Amagi Brilliant Park.


Nope. That's definitely Bonta-kun, who was inspired by Moffle, I recognize the shot from Fummofu, used to watch it in college:

https://anime.stackexchange.com/questions/14397/what-is-the-connection-between-amagi-brilliant-park-and-full-metal-panic


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> You can use the free version of thaiphoon burner i think.
> Also elmors SPD tool posted here today will compare cyclic redundancy check for your sticks.
> 
> Cpuz shows you a truncated comparison too.
> Its all in this thread. but I think all information in the universe is in this thread somewhere!


But what is checking 'integrity'? What am I supposed to check?


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Nope. That's definitely Bonta-kun, who was inspired by Moffle, I recognize the shot from Fummofu, used to watch it in college:
> 
> https://anime.stackexchange.com/questions/14397/what-is-the-connection-between-amagi-brilliant-park-and-full-metal-panic


You have that backwards. FMP came before Amagi Brilliant Park.

I've never seen FUMMOFU, so in my mind, that's Moffle. Besides, Amagi Brilliant Park is a great show.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> You have that backwards. FMP came before Amagi Brilliant Park.
> 
> I've never seen FUMMOFU, so in my mind, that's Moffle. Besides, Amagi Brilliant Park is a great show.


Right, I saw that, just that the other design looked "older". The shot Elmor is using for his avatar though is Bonta-kun for sure. I'll have to check that show out when I get a chance though, thanks.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> But what is checking 'integrity'? What am I supposed to check?


You're checking your SPD's integrity (i.e. to find out if it's become corrupted by ASUS Aura, or G.Skill Trident Z control software) the way I understand it, non-RGB ram can corrupt as well as the RGB variants, it's just more likely with RGB variants. Don't use Aura until Elmor gives us a cleared version. You're checking the CRCs and the values in your SPD information.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Like I said before, believe what you want, I really don't care. Was just trying to give you some additional tools to problem solve with. What I didn't like were your accusations, especially after I did try and help. In the end if it is a cold bug you're stuck with it for the life of the CPU those things don't go away.


There was on accusations, just fact. You guys were saying theres NO way its a temperature issue, Elmor proves it is. Furthermore I don't need to believe in anything if its actual fact. What tools do i need to test that at temperatures below 20°C the IMC doesnt like to boot at 3200mhz but its fine at 2933.

And it can easily be fixed if i use 003 and rewrite the ec but since its fine for now its fine. Obviously ill keep testing if it cools down again to see how replicable it is.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baskura*
> 
> Clocked at 3.9GHz Tctl never breaks 70 degrees under load, Tdie hits 50 degrees respectively.
> 
> When going for 4.0GHz with voltage set at just over 1.4v Tctl will hit around 85 degrees under load in Prime95, be fine for about 5-7 minutes then all of a sudden temperature starts creeping up. If left it will eventually start climbing towards 95 at which point the machine throws a wobbly. You see, if the chip is actually 75 degrees rather than 95 (when you account for the offset) then in my eyes that's a good temperature when under load in Prime.
> 
> However, if Tctl is right and it's genuinely as hot as 95 degrees then that doesn't explain why at 3.9GHz everything is so cool and happy with no temperature spikes or problems. Surely if the cooler wasn't seated properly I'd get issues under stress testing at 3.9GHz as well - but I don't, it's rock solid.
> 
> Just finding the whole temperature thing very confusing.


If you try PLL voltage 1,8 (in BIOS) between : 1,72-1,78 the system is more stable (for me at least) and temps CPU are lower (1800X). I think that PLL= 1,76 is the best setting if you haven´t problems of stability on your PC or problems with fans speed, but it doesn't allow OC the parameter OBCLK so called Reference Clock, in excess.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> But Elmor say it isn't so. I was called crazy and stupid by @madweazl and @Johan45 among others. Are you telling me I was actually RIGHT considering i tested it over a couple days. Holy sweet baby Jesus. But be careful, they won't believe you either.
> 
> I was at 3200mhz strap and had f9>boot loop at anything at or below 19°C, getting into BIOS and changing the strap back to 3200mhz was enough to get the IMC warm enough to boot fine. I have my ram train fail set from 1 to 3 in case it happens (did randomly happen at 22°C yesterday but for the past 4-5 days in the mornings its been at or above 20°C and has booted INSTANTLY).
> 
> Thank you for confirming there is indeed an issue with the IMC in low temps, not sure how AMD plans on fixing this but we will see.
> 
> For all the others who didn't believe it was a temp issue, well it goes without saying that anything i say will get me reported


Both of us clearly stated there was an IMC cold bug below 20° (multiple times at that). I don't recall anyone calling you crazy but you certainly jumped to conclusions stating that there was no way this was coincidence even though you'd posted conflicting results, and did once again with the failed boot at 22° (obviously this one was just a coincidence though). You decided there was no other possible issue and still maintain this assumption even though you've had an instance that contradicts it. You've also stated that ambient temps were 19° and your CPU was still 19° after booting into Windows which, just didn't happen. I'm not saying that isn't what your system is reporting, I'm stating that your system isn't reporting the right temperatures (something else you refuse to believe). Please don't take this as an attack on your character as that is not my intentions at all.

Edit: How is booting at 90mhz fixing the cold bug issue?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> If you try PLL voltage 1,8 (in BIOS) between : 1,72-1,78 the system is more stable (for me at least) and temps CPU are lower (1800X). I think that PLL= 1,76 is the best setting if you haven´t problems of stability on your PC or problems with fans speed, but it doesn't allow OC the parameter OBCLK so called Reference Clock, in excess.


Changes to PLL values skew temperatures if SenseMi Skew is enabled. With it disabled, I haven't noticed any differences in CPU temperatures with values up to 1.94 (I've gone higher but I haven't noted the temps to compare).


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> But what is checking 'integrity'? What am I supposed to check?


First of all, have you been using AURA or GSkill RGB software?

Each DRAM module has an EEPROM which contains a little bit of data that tells the bios what it is and what is capabilities are. SPD serial presence detect.

Aura and GSkill use something called the System management bus to communicate RGB traffic to write data to the various RGB devices.

Because the method used is not implemented in a safe way with locks and checks in place, sometimes stuff meant to be written to one device ends up being knocked off course by other software using the bus and ending up who knows where. This seems to result in poor performance in any program that reads from devices on the SMBus (CPUz Hwinfo Corsair link) and has pretty catastrophic consequences for your RAM when writing because junk packets get randomly written to the SPD EEPROM on your DRAM modules.

This damages the contents of the SPD EEPROM and can result in the behaviour you describe, only half your RAM being detected.

This means one stick's SPD data is so damaged it is no longer able to be matched to the other stick by the BIOS which defaults to using the faster stick.

Ignoring the problem will lead to one stick not being detected at all in the bios.

If the cause of the corruption is not addressed it is inevitable that you will eventually soft brick all your RAM.

This is obviously a very serious problem and will require buying or borrowing some more RAM to allow your PC to boot so you can fix your first sticks.

Gskill know all about it but are steadfastly ignoring the problem. Asus know about it and are attempting to address it with an Aura update.

CPUz spd tab lets you look at timings for each DRAM slot.

Comparing the entire SPD table using thaiphoon burner or Elmors SPD tool on what should be identical sticks and finding differences shows corruption has taken place.

One solution is to copy the good SPD from one good stick onto the bad one.

If both are bad then you need to get a copy of uncorrupted spd data from somewhere and flash that to both sticks. Thaiphoon has an online database for most contemporary RAM SPDs.

Oh and Uninstall AURA and GSkill. (Obviously).

Or your problem may be something completely different and all that ^^ is irrelevant.

But I dont mind, I like Writing EEPROM and SPD and SMBus lots of times it makes me feel ever so clever. lol.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Board is fine, but CPU IMC has issues at temps below 20*C. What DRAM speeds are you at?
> Ok seems it's another issue then. Thanks for reporting back.
> 
> 
> 
> But Elmor say it isn't so. *I was called crazy and stupid by @madweazl and @Johan45 among others*. Are you telling me I was actually RIGHT considering i tested it over a couple days. Holy sweet baby Jesus. But be careful, they won't believe you either.
> 
> I was at 3200mhz strap and had f9>boot loop at anything at or below 19°C, getting into BIOS and changing the strap back to 3200mhz was enough to get the IMC warm enough to boot fine. I have my ram train fail set from 1 to 3 in case it happens (did randomly happen at 22°C yesterday but for the past 4-5 days in the mornings its been at or above 20°C and has booted INSTANTLY).
> 
> Thank you for confirming there is indeed an issue with the IMC in low temps, not sure how AMD plans on fixing this but we will see.
> 
> For all the others who didn't believe it was a temp issue, well it goes without saying that anything i say will get me reported
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Like I said before, believe what you want, I really don't care. Was just trying to give you some additional tools to problem solve with. What I didn't like were your accusations, especially after I did try and help. In the end if it is a cold bug you're stuck with it for the life of the CPU those things don't go away.
> 
> 
> 
> There was on accusations, just fact. You guys were saying theres NO way its a temperature issue, Elmor proves it is. Furthermore I don't need to believe in anything if its actual fact. What tools do i need to test that at temperatures below 20°C the IMC doesnt like to boot at 3200mhz but its fine at 2933.
> 
> And it can easily be fixed if i use 003 and rewrite the ec but since its fine for now its fine. Obviously ill keep testing if it cools down again to see how replicable it is.
Click to expand...

Just in case english is a second language the bolded part in your quote is what I consider an accusation. That statement is completely false. I actually tried to assist you. But your problem is solved regardless of cause you're happy and I'm done.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Both of us clearly stated there was an IMC cold bug below 20° (multiple times at that). I don't recall anyone calling you crazy but you certainly jumped to conclusions stating that there was no way this was coincidence even though you'd posted conflicting results, and did once again with the failed boot at 22° (obviously this one was just a coincidence though). You decided there was no other possible issue and still maintain this assumption even though you've had an instance that contradicts it. You've also stated that ambient temps were 19° and your CPU was still 19° after booting into Windows which, just didn't happen. I'm not saying that isn't what your system is reporting, I'm stating that your system isn't reporting the right temperatures (something else you refuse to believe). Please don't take this as an attack on your character as that is not my intentions at all.
> 
> Edit: How is booting at 90mhz fixing the cold bug issue?


Oh come on now haha. Now you guys are going back on your word lol. I stated that my cpu was 19°C BEFORE booting into windows and that after it would still over around 20-21°C. Doesn't matter anyways i knew from the get go that 2933 was fine and 3200 wasn't below 20°C and you guys belittled the issue but whatever man.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just in case english is a second language the bolded part in your quote is what I consider an accusation. That statement is completely false. I actually tried to assist you. But your problem is solved regardless of cause you're happy and I'm done.


My 4th language thank you but if you want to call facts a false statement then so be it. You doubted that a 2°C difference would cause issues, i said it's the ONLY variable that changed besides the strap and you said there's no way. Well considering more then one person has the issue so be it. Keep believing it's not an issue and i'll keep believing my tested facts. Pretty sure @hughjazz44 was in there as well telling me to stop being a baby and that it wasn't an issue.

It's all good i can be the bigger person and let bygones be bygones.


----------



## baskura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> If you try PLL voltage 1,8 (in BIOS) between : 1,72-1,78 the system is more stable (for me at least) and temps CPU are lower (1800X). I think that PLL= 1,76 is the best setting if you haven´t problems of stability on your PC or problems with fans speed, but it doesn't allow OC the parameter OBCLK so called Reference Clock, in excess.


I'll give it a try


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Oh come on now haha. Now you guys are going back on your word lol. I stated that my cpu was 19°C BEFORE booting into windows and that after it would still over around 20-21°C. Doesn't matter anyways i knew from the get go that 2933 was fine and 3200 wasn't below 20°C and you guys belittled the issue but whatever man.
> My 4th language thank you but if you want to call facts a false statement then so be it. You doubted that a 2°C difference would cause issues, i said it's the ONLY variable that changed besides the strap and you said there's no way. Well considering more then one person has the issue so be it. Keep believing it's not an issue and i'll keep believing my tested facts. Pretty sure @hughjazz44 was in there as well telling me to stop being a baby and that it wasn't an issue.
> 
> It's all good i can be the bigger person and let bygones be bygones.


I certainly haven't gone back on anything. I still believe your assertion that ambient temps of 19° causing your issue(s) to be critically flawed since you experience the problem regardless. You maintain having stability though the system wont pass certain thresholds because you dont believe they're a measure of stability. That is all well and good but don't subsequently throw the blame on the hardware when you haven't done due diligence to insure the platform was stable to begin with. What this has to do with belittling you is beyond me but if that is how you feel, so be it.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I certainly haven't gone back on anything. I still believe your assertion that ambient temps of 19° causing your issue(s) to be critically flawed since you experience the problem regardless. You maintain having stability though the system wont pass certain thresholds because you dont believe they're a measure of stability. That is all well and good but don't subsequently throw the blame on the hardware when you haven't done due diligence to insure the platform was stable to begin with. What this has to do with belittling you is beyond me but if that is how you feel, so be it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Board is fine, but CPU IMC has issues at temps below 20*C. What DRAM speeds are you at?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> If you try PLL voltage 1,8 (in BIOS) between : 1,72-1,78 the system is more stable (for me at least) and temps CPU are lower (1800X). I think that PLL= 1,76 is the best setting if you haven´t problems of stability on your PC or problems with fans speed, but it doesn't allow OC the parameter OBCLK so called Reference Clock, in excess.


no... temps aren't lower, temps are falsely reported. When SenseMI skew is enabled, changes to PLL cause your tctl reading to change and not in a realistic sense. lower than 1.8 give you rediculously false low temp readings, and can get close to below 0c.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> no... temps aren't lower, temps are falsely reported. When SenseMI skew is enabled, changes to PLL cause your tctl reading to change and not in a realistic sense. lower than 1.8 give you rediculously false low temp readings, and can get close to below 0c.


Correct and on point. Below gives you less temps and above gives you high temps, temps aren't actually lower they are just reported lower. Can be dangerous if you don't know by how much. I think you can fix it by changing the skew though.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Oh come on now haha. Now you guys are going back on your word lol. I stated that my cpu was 19°C BEFORE booting into windows and that after it would still over around 20-21°C. Doesn't matter anyways i knew from the get go that 2933 was fine and 3200 wasn't below 20°C and you guys belittled the issue but whatever man.
> My 4th language thank you but if you want to call facts a false statement then so be it. You doubted that a 2°C difference would cause issues, i said it's the ONLY variable that changed besides the strap and you said there's no way. Well considering more then one person has the issue so be it. Keep believing it's not an issue and i'll keep believing my tested facts. Pretty sure @hughjazz44 was in there as well telling me to stop being a baby and that it wasn't an issue.
> 
> It's all good i can be the bigger person and let bygones be bygones.


Actually, I said to quit being a baby and try the new BIOS. Let's get our facts straight...


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> no... temps aren't lower, temps are falsely reported. When SenseMI skew is enabled, changes to PLL cause your tctl reading to change and not in a realistic sense. lower than 1.8 give you rediculously false low temp readings, and can get close to below 0c.


Whether or not lowering it increases low-bclk stability is another thing, but if its changed with sense MI skew enabled, the senseMI offset needs to be adjusted or your temp will be very fake.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> ...
> Board is fine, but CPU IMC has issues at temps below 20*C. What DRAM speeds are you at?


Yet you still have issues over 20°...


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Yet you still have issues over 20°...


Once in a week, compared to 5x last week when it was below 20°C every morning. If it was an actual cold boot and not cold bug id have it every time i cold boot but alas it isn't so.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Once in a week, compared to 5x last week when it was below 20°C every morning. If it was an actual cold boot and not cold bug id have it every time i cold boot but alas it isn't so.


I don't understand how you've concluded that one is factual but the other is coincidence? That doesn't seem flawed to you? There is no possibility that your CPU, SOC, PLL, VDDP, ProdOCT or some other setting is causing or exacerbating your issue? You're even under-volting your CPU and still no chance? This is why we question your results; you've decided that it is 19°, end of story. Come on man...


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I don't understand how you've concluded that one is factual but the other is coincidence? That doesn't seem flawed to you? There is no possibility that your CPU, SOC, PLL, VDDP, ProdOCT or some other setting is causing or exacerbating your issue? You're even under-volting your CPU and still no chance? This is why we question your results; you've decided that it is 19°, end of story. Come on man...


Because I've changed NOTHING else between it booting and not booting, at all. Again, not 19°C but below, even had it down to 16°C one morning. Well whatever you don't need to believe me or Elmor or anyone else having the issue, do as you please mate.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Because I've changed NOTHING else between it booting and not booting, at all. Again, not 19°C but below, even had it down to 16°C one morning. Well whatever you don't need to believe me or Elmor or anyone else having the issue, do as you please mate.


Fair enough


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Fair enough


Only difference between the 2 was 2933 and 3200.@RaptormanUSMC has the same exact issue, and so did a few people way at the beginning of this thread when the board first came out. I too, like you, dismissed the issue of a temperature problem, unfortunately it's there.


----------



## Pimpmuckl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> I got 3200 to work with 1.45v
> 
> Corsair Vengance LPX 3000 CL15
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-lpx-32gb-2x16gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c15-memory-kit-black-cmk32gx4m2b3000c15
> 
> rated at 3000 15-17-17-36
> Ram is SK Hynix Dual Rank in Dual Channel config
> 
> ProcODT = 80
> 3200 Ratio
> 100 BCLK
> 18-19-19-19-38 timings
> Vboot 1.395
> DRAM voltage 1.45 (shows 1.460v in BIOS)
> VSOC 1.15v
> 
> ran Cinebecn R15 a few times


I really wonder how much the 1.45v deteriorate the chips. Apart from that, nicely done! I have the same kit and look forward to trying it out.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Only difference between the 2 was 2933 and 3200.@RaptormanUSMC has the same exact issue, and so did a few people way at the beginning of this thread when the board first came out. I too, like you, dismissed the issue of a temperature problem, unfortunately it's there.


Using the 0082 bios I most definitely experienced ram training failures on cold boot when using the 3200 strap. Since I have been using 1107 I have experienced no ram training failures, granted the majority of those morning has been above 20C. I have only experienced two mornings since updating to 1107 that were below 20C, the lowest being 18C and I did not experience any ram training issues.

That being said, since switching to 1107 I am also no longer using a manual voltage and cpu multiplier to achieve my overclock. I am using ZenStates and overclocking that way. So, I cannot say what has corrected my issue - whether it be bug fixes in the 1107 bios with the particular ram that I am using or what. All I can safely say is that with the 0082 bios I could run the 3200 strap, but it would fail to train ram below 20C ambient temperature. With all bios revisions before that I could not get above the 2933 strap and had to use bsclk to achieve 3200. 1107 is nothing but rock solid for me running a 4GHz OC, and 16gb of G.Skill DDR 3200 C14. As much as I would like to contribute more to the discussion of ambient temperature to failed ram training, at this point I cannot without rolling back a bios to investigate, and I honestly have little interest in doing so as my time is limited for experimentation right now.

As Elmor has said, below 20C seems to effect the IMC in some of the Ryzen processors, but depending on your particular ram combination, it seems that it can be corrected with bios updates - as in my case.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlayerEru*
> 
> I notice if I use any AMD SATA drivers, I managed to get Audio Delay or crackle during playback on music.
> 
> I ran LatencyMon to track down what was making latency problems for my audio and it came down to Storport.sys and that is related to communication drivers from the AMD SATA. Been using just standard windows driver so far and none of that had any issues on my audio so far.
> 
> But surely I do hope they come down with a fix with that.


^

i have the same problem. i will try ms sata driver to.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> DANGER
> LOTS OF QUOTES HERE
> 
> Tell me where you see me call you stupid or crazy or anything for that matter. The only thing I ever expressed was doubt and actually tried to work with you. Big men and bygones aside I'm never offering you any assistance again just to have it turned around on me. This bridge is burnt.


Wow thats an impressive multiquote.

Almost as long as this sentence * and its really long, really a thing thats long with long things on and its pretty impressively

long but not as long as it it could be if i made it longer by

pressing on the long pedal long enough for it reach the other side of the universe the long way and thats a long, long way,

In fact its almost as long as this sentence and its really long really a thing thats long with long things on and its pretty long but

not as long as it it could be if i made it longer by pressing on the long pedal long enough for it reach the other side of the

universe and thats a long, long way,

Almost as long as this sentence and its really long really a thing thats long with long things on and its pretty long but not as

long as it it could be if i made it longer by

pressing on the long pedal long enough for it reach the other side of the universe and thats a long, long way,

almost as long as this sentence and its really long really a thing thats long with long things on and its pretty long but not as long

as it it could be if i made it longer by

pressing on the long pedal long enough for it reach the other side of the universe and thats a long, long way,

and just so long as it keeps going on for so long I do so long for it to stop going on and on and on and on and on for as long as its being going on for which is almost as long as this sentence *

Heheh.

sry.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> Using the 0082 bios I most definitely experienced ram training failures on cold boot when using the 3200 strap. Since I have been using 1107 I have experienced no ram training failures, granted the majority of those morning has been above 20C. I have only experienced two mornings since updating to 1107 that were below 20C, the lowest being 18C and I did not experience any ram training issues.
> 
> That being said, since switching to 1107 I am also no longer using a manual voltage and cpu multiplier to achieve my overclock. I am using ZenStates and overclocking that way. So, I cannot say what has corrected my issue - whether it be bug fixes in the 1107 bios with the particular ram that I am using or what. All I can safely say is that with the 0082 bios I could run the 3200 strap, but it would fail to train ram below 20C ambient temperature. With all bios revisions before that I could not get above the 2933 strap and had to use bsclk to achieve 3200. 1107 is nothing but rock solid for me running a 4GHz OC, and 16gb of G.Skill DDR 3200 C14. As much as I would like to contribute more to the discussion of ambient temperature to failed ram training, at this point I cannot without rolling back a bios to investigate, and I honestly have little interest in doing so as my time is limited for experimentation right now.
> 
> As Elmor has said, below 20C seems to effect the IMC in some of the Ryzen processors, but depending on your particular ram combination, it seems that it can be corrected with bios updates - as in my case.


Mines been on 1107 last week, was cold in southern France, no heat on and poor insulation causes the room to drop to 16°C at night. Only thing that ever changed was the strap, maybe 3200 is more finicky and has been fixed with 1107. It's better then where i was before and couldn't even boot at 3200mhz no matter what.


----------



## nycgtr

You guys have some determination. I flat out gave up until the next agesa. Seems pointless with my ram sticks.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> You guys have some determination. I flat out gave up until the next agesa. Seems pointless with my ram sticks.


You can always find some improvement. I've been trying to get 3500 14-14-14-34 stable (IBT @max and HCI 400%+) the last four days without success but there are still combinations of settings I haven't tried so I push on.


----------



## lordzed83

Guys recorded FULL FLASHBACK PROCEDURE for ya when i was flashing 1201 hour ago. Cause some people don't know how to do it. And keep spamming topic for instructions. Nothing pro just with mobile but its full and even chap with 1 arm could do it. Shiet I did it using 1 arm









@Elmor


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> You can always find some improvement. I've been trying to get 3500 14-14-14-34 stable (IBT @max and HCI 400%+) the last four days without success but there are still combinations of settings I haven't tried so I push on.


About 3-4 weeks ago my system started acting up with no changes. Since then dialing settings in the bios im at c14 and 2666 strap with 100% stable. I spent way too much time to get nowhere just not worth it. If the next agesa does nothing to help me hit 3200 strap. I've literally tried everything at this point. x299 will be around the corner and I have no qualms about jump ship. I jump shipped on 2 x99 platforms of mine for ryzen. The next update bios is a make or break for me.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> About 3-4 weeks ago my system started acting up with no changes. Since then dialing settings in the bios im at c14 and 2666 strap with 100% stable. I spent way too much time to get nowhere just not worth it. If the next agesa does nothing to help me hit 3200 strap. I've literally tried everything at this point. x299 will be around the corner and I have no qualms about jump ship. I jump shipped on 2 x99 platforms of mine for ryzen. The next update bios is a make or break for me.


I've been at it a good month now and haven't tried everything. Different if you dont want a BCLK but there are so many possibilities; provides endless entertainment


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I've been at it a good month now and haven't tried everything. Different if you dont want a BCLK but there are so many possibilities; provides endless entertainment


I can take a bclk adjustment on 1 pc but not on the other due to sli. However, when you spent more time in the bios screen than windows there's an issue.


----------



## SpecChum

Evenin' all.

Had my first cold boot issue couple of nights ago.

Power went off in whole apartment for about 15 minutes and when it came back on turned PC back on and 5 F9 reboots.

Booted straight to 3200 after just pressing F10 from BIOS tho - was obviously 2133 when I was in BIOS.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlayerEru*
> 
> I notice if I use any AMD SATA drivers, I managed to get Audio Delay or crackle during playback on music.
> 
> I ran LatencyMon to track down what was making latency problems for my audio and it came down to Storport.sys and that is related to communication drivers from the AMD SATA. Been using just standard windows driver so far and none of that had any issues on my audio so far.
> 
> But surely I do hope they come down with a fix with that.


hmm i checked it with latency mon, my system cant handle real time audio and so on.....


i am useing a Creative titanium HD soundcard.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> hmm i checked it with latency mon, my system cant handle real time audio and so on.....
> 
> 
> i am useing a Creative titanium HD soundcard.


Most probably due to a Wifi card turned on....same happened here, I have one of these cards from ASUS, it causes high DPC latency until I turned it off. (you can leave the Bluetooth on if it has)


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> hmm i checked it with latency mon, my system cant handle real time audio and so on.....
> 
> 
> i am useing a Creative titanium HD soundcard.


Looks like a video driver related issue in the picture (DirectX perhaps); with it (Latencymon) running you can hit stop/pause and check the tabs to see what is creating the most latency. If it turns out to be drivers, be sure to completely remove them with something like DDU before reinstalling.


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> You're checking your SPD's integrity (i.e. to find out if it's become corrupted by ASUS Aura, or G.Skill Trident Z control software) the way I understand it, non-RGB ram can corrupt as well as the RGB variants, it's just more likely with RGB variants. Don't use Aura until Elmor gives us a cleared version. You're checking the CRCs and the values in your SPD information.




This is both of them, I still have no idea what corrupted looks like though. Do they seem fine? The RAM is CMD16GX4M2B3200C16 from Corsair as it says


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> This is both of them, I still have no idea what corrupted looks like though. Do they seem fine? The RAM is CMD16GX4M2B3200C16 from Corsair as it says


I can't see your CRC checks on those reports, I forget where that shows up in Taiphoon. Also you want to actually compare the dumps from your RAM to "known good" dumps of the same RAM, download the database with Taiphoon, find your RAM, download an SPD dump, then open them side by side in the Comparator and see if they look different. If yours don't match your exact model, then some corruption is going on.


----------



## BUFUMAN

i
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Looks like a video driver related issue in the picture (DirectX perhaps); with it (Latencymon) running you can hit stop/pause and check the tabs to see what is creating the most latency. If it turns out to be drivers, be sure to completely remove them with something like DDU before reinstalling.


i am not useing a WIFI card just onboard lan. i will unistall now the driver and refresh directX


----------



## SaccoSVD

Good I've got corsair LED in white (not that I cared) and never fiddled with any aura software.

I can't understand we all have such refined pieces of hardware with such ******ed software. It's beyond me.

And it's not new, MOBO and general hardware related software has been remarkably crappy since day 1...like, they don't care.


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> I can't see your CRC checks on those reports, I forget where that shows up in Taiphoon. Also you want to actually compare the dumps from your RAM to "known good" dumps of the same RAM, download the database with Taiphoon, find your RAM, download an SPD dump, then open them side by side in the Comparator and see if they look different. If yours don't match your exact model, then some corruption is going on.


Can't find this specific ram on there. welp.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Good I've got corsair LED in white (not that I cared) and never fiddled with any aura software.
> 
> I can't understand we all have such refined pieces of hardware with such ******ed software. It's beyond me.
> 
> And it's not new, MOBO and general hardware related software has been remarkably crappy since day 1...like, they don't care.


It's really more that they're not paid particularly well, are overworked, and overstressed and/or understaffed. Problem is widespread and not just confined to motherboards, or the PC industry but is a global issue.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> Can't find this specific ram on there. welp.


You may be able to find ram with the same timings, which is almost as good. The other option is if you have a known-good stick, check the SPD against the potentially "bad" ones. We're in a weird spot ram-wise right now.


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> You may be able to find ram with the same timings, which is almost as good. The other option is if you have a known-good stick, check the SPD against the potentially "bad" ones. We're in a weird spot ram-wise right now.


It looks like both of them are exactly the same, so I hope that means it's okay...


----------



## Pimpmuckl

AsusZsSrv service doesn't seem to start. Worked wonderfully for a while but now it simply doesn't work.

Any ideas? Tried to reinstall it and troubleshoot but I can't make it not push out a "Error starting service" error.

Edit: On manually starting the service, it throws an 1067 error (The process terminated unexpectedly).


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimpmuckl*
> 
> AsusZsSrv service doesn't seem to start. Worked wonderfully for a while but now it simply doesn't work.
> 
> Any ideas? Tried to reinstall it and troubleshoot but I can't make it not push out a "Error starting service" error.
> 
> Edit: On manually starting the service, it throws an 1067 error (The process terminated unexpectedly).


Did you make sure the service is starting as Admin (i.e try to run it yourself from the exe in admin mode) do the same with the ZenStates.exe (change it in compatibility to "run as administrator") see if that helps at all.


----------



## Pimpmuckl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Did you make sure the service is starting as Admin (i.e try to run it yourself from the exe in admin mode) do the same with the ZenStates.exe (change it in compatibility to "run as administrator") see if that helps at all.


Yup, also tried to enable and disable HPET, and install ASP.net 4.7


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimpmuckl*
> 
> Yup, also tried to enable and disable HPET, and install ASP.net 4.7


I'm out of ideas then. Elmor might know more, but I know he said he'll be pretty busy until like mid-June (re: working on PStates). So...no idea there. Maybe someone else has some thoughts.


----------



## Pimpmuckl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> I'm out of ideas then. Elmor might know more, but I know he said he'll be pretty busy until like mid-June (re: working on PStates). So...no idea there. Maybe someone else has some thoughts.


Appreciate you trying.

Weird how it did work for a while earlier today and now just doesn't anymore.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimpmuckl*
> 
> Appreciate you trying.
> 
> Weird how it did work for a while earlier today and now just doesn't anymore.


I've had a lot of stuff like that with Ryzen so far. It's a fun platform, but it's also really perplexing. I attribute most of it to teething and still being early days. We'll see I suppose.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimpmuckl*
> 
> AsusZsSrv service doesn't seem to start. Worked wonderfully for a while but now it simply doesn't work.
> 
> Any ideas? Tried to reinstall it and troubleshoot but I can't make it not push out a "Error starting service" error.
> 
> Edit: On manually starting the service, it throws an 1067 error (The process terminated unexpectedly).


What I did was to launch the uninstall CMD again to remove the service. Then launch zenstates again to re install.


----------



## Pimpmuckl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> I've had a lot of stuff like that with Ryzen so far. It's a fun platform, but it's also really perplexing. I attribute most of it to teething and still being early days. We'll see I suppose.


Case in point, suddenly it works again. Alright I ain't complaining.


----------



## REDxFROG

Started to not work for me just a few minutes ago.
I remember doing changes to it, I enabled both C6 states or something. Then I ran Cinebench, got a BSOD and had to reboot.
Probably a Windows update killed it? Or probably because it wasn't properly closed? I have also changed my RAM clock from 2666Mhz to 3200Mhz the past hour. 2x16GB RAM. Now at 80 Ohm 1.41V and CL18. (voltage needs adjustment). Runing the 3200Mhz the first time ever and easily beaten my highest Cinebench score (even the +10% one with the Windows SleepMode bug)

*Does anyone know the "hex" for 4050 Mhz P-State ? I* am on 9F or so (3975 I think). It ends there. 9G doesn't seem to exist. I could only do 4050 through ASUS ZenStates.


----------



## YpsiNine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REDxFROG*
> 
> *Does anyone know the "hex" for 4050 Mhz P-State ? I* am on 9F or so (3975 I think). It ends there. 9G doesn't seem to exist. I could only do 4050 through ASUS ZenStates.


¨
Hex is really easy.

0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 A B C D E F

So after 9F is A0. Then A1 up until AF. Then B0 and so on.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YpsiNine*
> 
> ¨
> Hex is really easy.
> 
> 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 A B C D E F
> 
> So after 9F is A0. Then A1 up until AF. Then B0 and so on.


Yea, I thought everyone knew that...









/nerds!


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Changes to PLL values skew temperatures if SenseMi Skew is enabled. With it disabled, I haven't noticed any differences in CPU temperatures with values up to 1.94 (I've gone higher but I haven't noted the temps to compare).


I try enable and disable (in my case, disable hits highest temps, and enable hit temps (ºC) like those, at idle:


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> no... temps aren't lower, temps are falsely reported. When SenseMI skew is enabled, changes to PLL cause your tctl reading to change and not in a realistic sense. lower than 1.8 give you rediculously false low temp readings, and can get close to below 0c.


falses? perhaps, a little lower T (ºC) in my case (between 3 and 7ºC), below 0 never here







, show this graphics (at idle) and if *anybody can explain what happens in my setup, I thanks it*:

Setup with PLL 1.72v, and reading show 1.74-1.77v (real, measure from D.I.P.5. Asus software and from BIOS):

*@Elmor*, can you explain this temps with PLL setup in Bios at 1,72 and SKEW enable? are they corrects?


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Correct and on point. Below gives you less temps and above gives you high temps, temps aren't actually lower they are just reported lower. Can be dangerous if you don't know by how much. I think you can fix it by changing the skew though.


It's correct, but I think that temps more real are when 1.8v PLL = 1,76 or 1.77v. I try some settings, between 1,68 and 1,85v and only diferent is lower or higher temp respectively, but at 1,72v the C6H shows in Bios between 1,74-1.77 in real measure I suppose. Comparing similar setup of MrZoner (see same pages back, post #14366, page 1437) and comparing temps, *in my case*, that voltage look hits more accurate and real temperatures, and also fans less noisy, when 1.8 PLL voltage is between 1.76-1.77v, for that I think is C6H needs, at least in my case and with my hotter PC case (Thermaltake Tsunami Dreams with window).


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimpmuckl*
> 
> I really wonder how much the 1.45v deteriorate the chips. Apart from that, nicely done! I have the same kit and look forward to trying it out.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> I got 3200 to work with 1.45v
> 
> Corsair Vengance LPX 3000 CL15
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-lpx-32gb-2x16gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c15-memory-kit-black-cmk32gx4m2b3000c15
> 
> rated at 3000 15-17-17-36
> Ram is SK Hynix Dual Rank in Dual Channel config
> 
> ProcODT = 80
> 3200 Ratio
> 100 BCLK
> 18-19-19-19-38 timings
> Vboot 1.395
> DRAM voltage 1.45 (shows 1.460v in BIOS)
> VSOC 1.15v
> 
> ran Cinebecn R15 a few times


And is it stable with... AIDA64?

I have same memory kit (except red color,







), and rated to 2998 with 102,2 BCLK (ProcODT=80) and CL18-18-18-36 or 18-17-17-35

Then you OC this kit only Increasing voltages and relaxing timings.

And if rating memory at 3000 is 15-17-17-36, why BIOS don´t accept them and relaxing at CL18? with more voltages is it possible?


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> And is it stable with... AIDA64?
> 
> I have same memory kit (except red color,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), and rated to 2998 with 102,2 BCLK (ProcODT=80) and CL18-18-18-36 or 18-17-17-35
> 
> Then you OC this kit only Increasing voltages and relaxing timings.
> 
> And if rating memory at 3000 is 15-17-17-36, why BIOS don´t accept them and relaxing at CL18? with more voltages is it possible?


BIOS will only accept even timings for CAS. Try manually inputting 16-17-17-17-36


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> BIOS will only accept even timings for CAS. Try manually inputting 16-17-17-17-36


I think i tried that settings and so CL17, but it doesn´t work, at 1.35v.

Thanks for reply.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> falses? perhaps, a little lower T (ºC) in my case (between 3 and 7ºC), below 0 never here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , show this graphics (at idle) and if *anybody can explain what happens in my setup, I thanks it*:
> 
> Setup with PLL 1.72v, and reading show 1.74-1.77v (real, measure from D.I.P.5. Asus software and from BIOS):
> 
> *@Elmor*, can you explain this temps with PLL setup in Bios at 1,72 and SKEW enable? are they corrects?


Judging by your min temps, looks like your senseMI skew is disabled.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Judging by your min temps, looks like your senseMI skew is disabled.


Not, it's enable, but if you see temps 4,5 and 6, are very high. Perhaps for case and high load on C6H (4 HDs, tv cards TBS (2), Asus Xonar DX2, MSI R9 270X, usb,...) and T ambient=25ºC.

In AIDA64 with this settings, max. temp (TCL or CPU in motherboards) is about 80 ºC o more, in 15 minutes and stable.
Now with this settings fans make very little noise, but when sometimes the temperatures change without apparent sense (up/down...) them up and down, and go on, and can be annoying, especially for that I setup 1.8v PLL a little lower, and all fans at least to 50% always.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Just want to put a shout-out up here for Newegg being awesome! I explained the Aura/G.skill/RGB RAM issue, he said it was the first he'd heard, but he would research, and that he believed me. I pointed my rep to this thread also. I was able to order a new kit and they're comping me 2 day shipping to get it out quick then I can RMA my old kit (as I'm about 10 days from my return window). There's a reason I've shopped at the Egg for 13 years. Thanks to Ezra if he happens to check this thread


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Just want to put a shout-out up here for Newegg being awesome! I explained the Aura/G.skill/RGB RAM issue, he said it was the first he'd heard, but he would research, and that he believed me. I pointed my rep to this thread also. I was able to order a new kit and they're comping me 2 day shipping to get it out quick then I can RMA my old kit (as I'm about 10 days from my return window). There's a reason I've shopped at the Egg for 13 years. Thanks to Ezra if he happens to check this thread


Micro Center is better than Ezra...


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Just want to put a shout-out up here for Newegg being awesome! I explained the Aura/G.skill/RGB RAM issue, he said it was the first he'd heard, but he would research, and that he believed me. I pointed my rep to this thread also. I was able to order a new kit and they're comping me 2 day shipping to get it out quick then I can RMA my old kit (as I'm about 10 days from my return window). There's a reason I've shopped at the Egg for 13 years. Thanks to Ezra if he happens to check this thread


Yup I sometimes buy elsewhere for a specific item, but mostly through them. They RMA'd my RGB memory without a question.


----------



## finalheaven

Assuming not many people tested bios 1201?


----------



## deags

No point , same as previous one but with a small bugfix for some obscure keyboard.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Micro Center is better than Ezra...


Closest Micro Center to me is 2 states away, so...it's Newegg, Amazon, or Best Buy....and I can't get much beyond monitors at the latter.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Closest Micro Center to me is 2 states away, so...it's Newegg, Amazon, or Best Buy....and I can't get much beyond monitors at the latter.


I take it you're either born after 1996 or not from the US, cuz that flew right over your head.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Micro Center is better than Ezra...


Nope, from the states, and born in '81, so I must be missing something else. Other than the band, but I didn't think that was a direct reference to them.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Nope, from the states, and born in '81, so I must be missing something else. Other than the band, but I didn't think that was a direct reference to them.


OMG, clearly it was!

Well, let me finish it off anyway:

He's desperately wanting to be as good as Micro Center. hehe...


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> OMG, clearly it was!
> 
> Well, let me finish it off anyway:
> 
> He's desperately wanting to be as good as Micro Center. hehe...


ROFL


----------



## PeerlessGirl

So, just doing some poking at PStates, is it normal for the clock to never show below max when you set it (went to bios and set P0/P1/P2 to custom, disabled the others, and have my values in ZenStates set to 39.5x @ 1.375v, 32x @ 1.15v and 15x @ 0.9v, how would you verify those are taking (I can tell P0 is working if I stress the CPU). Is there a PStates guide somewhere in this thread?


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> So, just doing some poking at PStates, is it normal for the clock to never show below max when you set it (went to bios and set P0/P1/P2 to custom, disabled the others, and have my values in ZenStates set to 39.5x @ 1.375v, 32x @ 1.15v and 15x @ 0.9v, how would you verify those are taking (I can tell P0 is working if I stress the CPU). Is there a PStates guide somewhere in this thread?


Search thread with ZenStates and another search with PStates should pull up most if not all of the discussions about this. If you're BCLK is in auto or 100mhz, bios PStates are in Auto, ZenStates should work. The other aspect is the PowerPlan you're using and it's settings. Now from what I understand if you do not use the default BCLK, then you will need to set P0,P1 and P2 to customize with default settings, the others P3,P4. . . I would just leave in auto.

I think I will try again tomorrow with ZenStates since I will have a few hours to play around.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Search thread with ZenStates and another search with PStates should pull up most if not all of the discussions about this. If you're BCLK is in auto or 100mhz, bios PStates are in Auto, ZenStates should work. The other aspect is the PowerPlan you're using and it's settings. Now from what I understand if you do not use the default BCLK, then you will need to set P0,P1 and P2 to customize with default settings, the others P3,P4. . . I would just leave in auto.
> 
> I think I will try again tomorrow with ZenStates since I will have a few hours to play around.


I have a default BCLK, and as of right now a default Bios (aside from some Fastboot and Logo changes, and disabling CSM). I did set Custom to P0, P1, and P2 (but disabled P3-P6 as I didn't see them in ZenStates). And was following the advice Elmor left in page 1 of the thread. Using the AMD Ryzen Balanced Power Plan.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> So, just doing some poking at PStates, is it normal for the clock to never show below max when you set it (went to bios and set P0/P1/P2 to custom, disabled the others, and have my values in ZenStates set to 39.5x @ 1.375v, 32x @ 1.15v and 15x @ 0.9v, how would you verify those are taking (I can tell P0 is working if I stress the CPU). Is there a PStates guide somewhere in this thread?


I think it is working. If you look at the package temperature in Hwinfo, its pretty low. You will probably see core voltage go low too.

If you set min processor state to 5% or 10% or 20% for example in the Ryzen balanced or whatever plan you are using you should see the clocks drop quite frequently.

If its not set low like that then I think it is C-states that are in use and they dont show up in Hwinfo so the last known P-state is shown. There is some debate about all this but that is my understanding.

So, the bottom line is that it is working but in order to see it working you have to reduce the min processor state in your power plan.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> I have a default BCLK, and as of right now a default Bios (aside from some Fastboot and Logo changes, and disabling CSM). I did set Custom to P0, P1, and P2 (but disabled P3-P6 as I didn't see them in ZenStates). And was following the advice Elmor left in page 1 of the thread. Using the AMD Ryzen Balanced Power Plan.


Well yes he did but do not see disabling the others. Plus AMD Ryzen Balanced Power Plan will pretty much appear to keep your cpu at full speed







, you can try regular balance plan to see if you get the normal Pstate downclocking. Plus editing your AMD plan mininum processor setting from 90% to something like 20% will do the same thing.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Well yes he did but do not see disabling the others. Plus AMD Ryzen Balanced Power Plan will pretty much appear to keep your cpu at full speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you can try regular balance plan to see if you get the normal Pstate downclocking. Plus editing your AMD plan mininum processor setting from 90% to something like 20% will do the same thing.


I assume I still want Max at 100% it has Max Mhz at "0Mhz" which..makes no sense, but it's how AMD had it, so I didn't mess with it. Dropped the minimum down to 5%, we'll see if that does it.

Edit: Also manually set my BCLK to 100, left the other states on Auto, and P0-P2 at Custom (but did not mess with values) Disabled CPB in both places (Both in AMS and in main OC area).


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Search thread with ZenStates and another search with PStates should pull up most if not all of the discussions about this. If you're BCLK is in auto or 100mhz, bios PStates are in Auto, ZenStates should work. The other aspect is the PowerPlan you're using and it's settings. Now from what I understand if you do not use the default BCLK, then you will need to set P0,P1 and P2 to customize with default settings, the others P3,P4. . . I would just leave in auto.
> 
> I think I will try again tomorrow with ZenStates since I will have a few hours to play around.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> I assume I still want Max at 100% it has Max Mhz at "0Mhz" which..makes no sense, but it's how AMD had it, so I didn't mess with it. Dropped the minimum down to 5%, we'll see if that does it.
> 
> Edit: Also manually set my BCLK to 100, left the other states on Auto, and P0-P2 at Custom (but did not mess with values) Disabled CPB in both places (Both in AMS and in main OC area).


Keeping it simple for P-states with ZenStates:

1. Leave CPU frequency on auto.
2. Set Vcore to Auto
3. Set CPB to Disable
4. Set Global C-states to Enable
5. Set the P0 to custom, all others left on Auto.
6. Save and Exit.
7. Start HWiNFO and verify that it shows your downclocking in CPU frequencies. (This should not be expected to show for 1-3 minutes, because of the crap Windows does after a startup, so read a post or something until Windows has settled down.)

If your downclocking does not show up in in HWiNFO or even CPU-Z, then it is not working correctly. Oh, and make sure that the last thing you do when leaving the bios is steps 3, 4, and 5. Changing other settings after those can mess things up. Anytime you have a failed overclock for any reason, your P-states settings will be erased, and need to be re-done.

I use the Ryzen Power Plan with a minimum set to 20%.

Then you can start playing with Zenstates settings to your likings.


----------



## Heimdallr

I don't get how people are overclocking with pstate while leaving vcore to auto, how do you manage to set voltage for cpu?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heimdallr*
> 
> I don't get how people are overclocking with pstate while leaving vcore to auto, how do you manage to set voltage for cpu?


By using the Zenstates app within Windows.



Note that the multipier in the pic shows a 34.5x multiplier, even though my CPU P0 state is actually 3.969 GHz. That is because I am using P-states and BCLK overclocking in combination.


----------



## Batuhano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> By using the Zenstates app within Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> Note that the multipier in the pic shows a 34.5x multiplier, even though my CPU P0 state is actually 3.969 GHz. That is because I am using P-states and BCLK overclocking in combination.


Can you share your bios settings to do that? (zenstates oc with blck oc)

Zen states only works with blck 100 for me. Its even doesnt downclock the cpu at blck value 101.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> By using the Zenstates app within Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> Note that the multipier in the pic shows a 34.5x multiplier, even though my CPU P0 state is actually 3.969 GHz. That is because I am using P-states and BCLK overclocking in combination.


thats very neat, can you link me this software


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Batuhano*
> 
> Can you share your bios settings to do that? (zenstates oc with blck oc)
> 
> Zen states only works with blck 100 for me. Its even doesnt downclock the cpu at blck value 101.


Sure, here is a complete description of how I set things up. First my basic setup in the following quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Sorry, but that really is not the optimal approach to take, you will have much better success if you:
> 
> 1. Select the optimal bios version and update to it.
> 2. Set your basics of the board up - voltages and things like LLC's, etc. in a "base" configuration. Then save and exit, re-enter bios.
> (Another good practice is to save this base configuration once you know you have it dialed in, as a profile, so that you can always quickly and easily return to a clean "home".)
> 
> 3. Enter your desired DRAM timings, then save and exit, re-enter bios.
> 4. Set your initial DRAM frequency a step or even two below your goal frequency, save and exit, re-enter bios.
> 5. Rinse and repeat till you are at your target frequency.
> (Steps 3, 4,and 5 are known as memory training, and helps your success rate a great deal. If you have a memory setting fail, don't skip retraining.)
> 
> 6. Set your desired CPU multiplier, or setup your P-states.
> 
> Here is a good list of what a base setup might look like:
> 
> Disable CPB and Global C-states under advanced (if planning on using P-states, set Global C-states to enable)
> Set all PCIe to Gen1 (if planning to use a higher than default BCLK overclock, Can change this later if desired.)
> Disable Super I/O Clock Skew
> Set AI Overclock Tuner to Manual
> Set BCLK value (A value of 100 if not using BCLK overclock, otherwise a higher frequency of your choice)
> Set CPB to Disable
> Set CPU LLC to Level of your choice (A topic of debate, but lower is generally preferable, though not always for your goals. A Value of 2 is a good starting point, some wind up raising this as high as 5.)
> Set Spread Spectrum to Disable
> Set CPU Power Phase Control to Optimized
> Set VDDSOC LLC to Level 3 or Level of your choice
> Set VDDSOC Phase Control to Optimized
> Set DRAM VBoot to same volts as you will use for DRAM volts
> Set VTTDDR to 0.68640
> Set VDDP Volts to 1.005
> Set CPU Core Volts (One approach is to set to 1.4V and work downward after an initial stable overclock, preferably under 1.425V)
> Set CPU SOC Volts (A value of 1 or 1.1 is a decent starting point)
> Set DRAM Voltage (1.35 - 1.4 range again working downward later)
> Set PLL Voltage to 1.8
> Set SB Voltage to 1.05
> 
> Save / Reboot
> 
> Having a good base setup can make all the difference in getting good results, you do this before setting any type of memory or CPU overclocks. Failure to do so will result in more difficulty achieving results, as well as more instability. It is a main reason why you see so many people post "I can't get any success overclocking at such and such".
> 
> The setup I shared is just an example, yours might look different, based on your experiences. Hope this helps as a guideline for the new folk starting out on your adventures in tuning your rig!


So after all that is done, I'm ready to go for my P-state overclock. I set my CPU multiplier to auto, Vcore to auto, and a good idea to save and exit, re-enter bios to make certain those two settings have "taken" - This UEFI does not care for changes that are dependent on one another being done simultaneously.

Then as in my previous post -

3. Set CPB to Disable
4. Set Global C-states to Enable
5. Set the P0 to custom, all others left on Auto.
6. Save and Exit.
7. Start HWiNFO and verify that it shows your downclocking in CPU frequencies. (This should not be expected to show for 1-3 minutes, because of the crap Windows does after a startup, so read a post or something until Windows has settled down.)

So do everything including the BLCK, before setting the P-states up.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> thats very neat, can you link me this software


Sure, just look on the very first post on page one of this thread.


----------



## dorbot

Just in case......

Can someone please explain what to do if you set a ZenStates overclock that your CPU cant handle.

For example setting 4.1ghz at 1.45v and its so unstable it crashes the machine as soon as its applied by zenstates.

How do you prevent it from loading each time you boot?

Whats the escape procedure?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> Not, it's enable, but if you see temps 4,5 and 6, are very high. Perhaps for case and high load on C6H (4 HDs, tv cards TBS (2), Asus Xonar DX2, MSI R9 270X, usb,...) and T ambient=25ºC.
> 
> In AIDA64 with this settings, max. temp (TCL or CPU in motherboards) is about 80 ºC o more, in 15 minutes and stable.
> Now with this settings fans make very little noise, but when sometimes the temperatures change without apparent sense (up/down...) them up and down, and go on, and can be annoying, especially for that I setup 1.8v PLL a little lower, and all fans at least to 50% always.


i guess that little bug has been fixed in 1107 then. i havent retested that myself.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Just in case......
> 
> Can someone please explain what to do if you set a ZenStates overclock that your CPU cant handle.
> For example setting 4.1ghz at 1.45v and its so unstable it crashes the machine as soon as its applied by zenstates.
> 
> How do you prevent it from loading each time you boot?
> Whats the escape procedure?


go into bios and reduce your bclk. win


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> go into bios and reduce your bclk. win


Yeah, ok.

What if it is on auto. Bring it down to 90?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Just in case......
> 
> Can someone please explain what to do if you set a ZenStates overclock that your CPU cant handle.
> For example setting 4.1ghz at 1.45v and its so unstable it crashes the machine as soon as its applied by zenstates.
> 
> How do you prevent it from loading each time you boot?
> Whats the escape procedure?


Ha! An excellent question I had that exact problem. Go into UEFI, set your CPU frequency manually to a conservative setting. That disables the P-states. Save and exit through into windows. Change your Zenstates settings to something easy and safe. Go back into UEFI and re-enable your P-states.

I should add that I try to work out most of what will and will not work for my CPU overclocks, using manual overclocking. I uncheck the two little boxes on the Zenstates app so that it will not autoload during this.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Ha! An excellent question I had that exact problem. Go into UEFI, set your CPU frequency manually to a conservative setting. That disables the P-states. Save and exit through into windows. Change your Zenstates settings to something easy and safe. Go back into UEFI and re-enable your P-states.


Ok Great!

So the easiest way to do that with everything else set to auto would be to set the multiplier to 30 or something?

I was under the impression that X36 and Auto were equivalent and would allow P-states.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Yeah, ok.
> What if it is on auto. Bring it down to 90?


or 95. 95x41 = 3895 hmz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Ha! An excellent question I had that exact problem. Go into UEFI, set your CPU frequency manually to a conservative setting. That disables the P-states. Save and exit through into windows. Change your Zenstates settings to something easy and safe. Go back into UEFI and re-enable your P-states.
> 
> I should add that I try to work out most of what will and will not work for my CPU overclocks, using manual overclocking. I uncheck the two little boxes on the Zenstates app so that it will not autoload during this.


manual multiplier will work to prevent zenstates from doing anything as well.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Ok Great!
> So the easiest way to do that with everything else set to auto would be to set the multiplier to 30 or something?
> I was under the impression that X36 and Auto were equivalent and would allow P-states.


Well you may be right about "I was under the impression that X36 and Auto were equivalent and would allow P-states.". If so I was just lucky because, yes, I did set it lower as in a 30 multiplier, lol. I wanted a multiplier that was low enough even with taking the BLCK in to account to be a conservative frequency result.


----------



## dorbot

Ok so the trick is to set a manual clock that disables P-states.

So I suppose the next question is what settings will disable P-states automatically?

Changing BCLK and / or changing the multiplier up or down from x36 ?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Ok so the trick is to set a manual clock that disables P-states.
> 
> So I suppose the next question is what settings will disable P-states automatically?
> 
> Changing BCLK and / or changing the multiplier up or down from x36 ?


Changing multiplier from auto should disable pstates all together. I think setting P0 to auto will disable them as well.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Changing multiplier from auto should disable pstates all together. I think setting P0 to auto will disable them as well.


I'm not so sure about setting P0 to auto disabling P-States. I had it on auto for ages and could set 4GHz at 4.2 or whatever and get bigger cinebench scores and more fan gas turbine impressions more often etc..

So I'm convinced P0 was still being applied.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Ok so the trick is to set a manual clock that disables P-states.
> 
> So I suppose the next question is what settings will disable P-states automatically?
> 
> Changing BCLK and / or changing the multiplier up or down from x36 ?


Well I have not tested all possible permutations of that, so cannot give you a definitive answer. However, I can tell you that my shorthand method is to go to the page where I set CPB to Disable
and Global C-states to Enable. If those two settings are still intact, my P-states seem to work.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I'm not so sure about setting P0 to auto disabling P-States. I had it on auto for ages and could set 4GHz at 4.2 or whatever and get bigger cinebench scores and more fan gas turbine impressions more often etc..
> So I'm convinced P0 was still being applied.


For me when I was not using BCLK and P-states together, setting P0 to auto did work to enable P-states. I believe that it was when I also used a BLCK as well that I needed to set P0 to custom to enable P-states.

In any case, I do use a manual CPU multiplier to kill it.


----------



## Liedin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Just in case......
> 
> Can someone please explain what to do if you set a ZenStates overclock that your CPU cant handle.
> For example setting 4.1ghz at 1.45v and its so unstable it crashes the machine as soon as its applied by zenstates.
> 
> How do you prevent it from loading each time you boot?
> Whats the escape procedure?


You can also avoid such a scenario by not checking the "Apply on startup" box on zenstates, you will have to run it manualy on every boot and check the box only after you have found a stable state and you have runned your benchmarks and burn tests.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Well I have not tested all possible permutations of that, so cannot give you a definitive answer. However, I can tell you that my shorthand method is to go to the page where I set CPB to Disable
> and Global C-states to Enable. If those two settings are still intact, my P-states seem to work.


Ok next question is power management minimum processor state.

If I set it to 5% i can clearly see in Hwinfo the minimum wattage drawn by CPU +SOC is 13 Watts compared to 25 Watts when set to 90%.

My question is wether or not these readings are real. If the min processor state is 90% does the Ryzen balanced plan do some clever stuff involving C-states that Hwinfo etc are not capable of reading so they read 25 watts even if in reality it is lower? There must be a reason it is provided by AMD set at 90%.

Sems like a lot of problems dealing with Ryzen systems stem from the fact that nobody knows if anything we see in monitoring programs bears any connection to reality....


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Ok next question is power management minimum processor state?
> If I set it to 5% i can clearly see in Hwinfo the minimum wattage drawn by CPU +SOC is 13 Watts compared to 25 Watts when set to 90%.
> 
> My question is wether or not these readings are real. If the min processor state is 90% does the Ryzen balanced plan do some clever stuff involving C-states that Hwinfo etc are not capable of reading so they read 25 watts even if in reality it is lower?
> 
> Sems like a lot of problems dealing with Ryzen systems is that nobody knows if anything we see in monitoring programs bears any connection to reality....


I previously have said, "I don't think ANY of the various readings are ACTUAL temperatures, they are just different algorithms approximating the temperature." Replace temperature with volts and I think that is still true.

Maybe that is the reason Asus put the Probe-it points on the motherboard


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Assuming not many people tested bios 1201?


Well in my case runs same as 1107 only flashed to have a go at making flashback video ver 0.1. Need Flashlight for Video v0.2


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I previously have said, "I don't think ANY of the various readings are ACTUAL temperatures, they are just different algorithms approximating the temperature." Replace temperature with volts and I think that is still true.


Yeah, its a bit of a farce. All smoke and mirrors.

I'm seriously considering getting a dual trace oscilloscope and soldering some extensions onto the Probeit strip so I can easily see the transients of voltage and current together and get some kind of insight into what is happening when I do different things.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Well in my case runs same as 1107 only flashed to have a go at making flashback video ver 0.1. Need Flashlight for Video v0.2


Maybe try pulling your desk away from the wall. Get more light and a better camera angle too.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Yeah, its a bit of a farce. All smoke and mirrors.
> 
> I'm seriously considering getting a dual trace oscilloscope and soldering some extensions onto the Probeit strip so I can easily see the transients and get some kind of insight into what is happening when I do different things.


Ha, and why he did this video - Attaching a Vcore measurement line to the Asrock X370 Taichi

I am not that freaked about the issue, but it would be interesting, and easier than what he was doing since that board does not have a Probe-it equivalent.


----------



## Heimdallr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> By using the Zenstates app within Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> Note that the multipier in the pic shows a 34.5x multiplier, even though my CPU P0 state is actually 3.969 GHz. That is because I am using P-states and BCLK overclocking in combination.


Ok got it, thank you.
However, offset vcore is not advised because it affects all p-states?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heimdallr*
> 
> Ok got it, thank you.
> However, offset vcore is not advised because it affects all p-states?


You are right that setting a manual offset voltage with P-states is not advised, but not for that reason. It is because as Elmor explains "your CPU Core Voltage to be default P0 VID + CPU Core Voltage offset + SMU increase from XFR when this happens". Which put simply means if you have a crash, on a reboot you could have a serious over-volting occur.


----------



## jimmy235

Hey folks,

does somebody have the problem with the Time/Clock?
I`m synchronizing it 5 times a day (time.windows.com), and after few hours it`s wrong again.
Mostly behind the real time. Now Windows tells 07:41am
@elmor
Any known issue here? May with the quartz?
Cause before 0079 didn`t noticed any probs....


----------



## gupsterg

@specchum

With power removed to PC I found no way to boot PC "cleanly" with higher RAM than 2666MHz. Praz has posted when using 0003 you can. AFAIK if "we" then flash a newer UEFI the EC update from 0003 is still there so "we" should be able to boot with higher RAM than 2666MHz even when power removed.

Several pages back I read your post on having issue with CSM: [Disabled]. I assume you are on modified vbios, as I recall reading a post where you had unlocked SP on your Fury plus modified vbios for voltage. For both those cases to make card work with CSM: [Disabled] you need a custom UEFI/GOP module in vbios. I posted about it before in this thread and is highlighted in Hawaii/Fiji bios mod OP.

@finalheaven

Been using 1201 since Elmor posted. Working AOK for me. AIDA64 RAM bench performance on par with previous UEFI. Stability testing I did x264/Y-Cruncher. CPU passed testing at same settings as other UEFIs.

@CeltPC

MAX CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) is pretty much what CPU get from what I've noted. Search for @ProTekkFZS posts in this thread, also quoted in OP of my thread, section ProbeIt vs Socket.


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Just in case......
> 
> Can someone please explain what to do if you set a ZenStates overclock that your CPU cant handle.
> For example setting 4.1ghz at 1.45v and its so unstable it crashes the machine as soon as its applied by zenstates.
> 
> How do you prevent it from loading each time you boot?
> Whats the escape procedure?


Just disable the auto startup and just click apply when you modify the settings. This will set your [email protected] and if it crashes it will just default to [email protected] on boot till you open the zen app again


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @CeltPC
> 
> MAX CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) is pretty much what CPU get from what I've noted. Search for @ProTekkFZS posts in this thread, also quoted in OP of my thread, section ProbeIt vs Socket.


Thanks - good stuff


----------



## gupsterg

NP







. +rep to you and 4rcherz for info on ZenStates. Not using it but handy to know info







.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Yeah, its a bit of a farce. All smoke and mirrors.
> 
> I'm seriously considering getting a dual trace oscilloscope and soldering some extensions onto the Probeit strip so I can easily see the transients of voltage and current together and get some kind of insight into what is happening when I do different things.


*dorbot's new custom Ryzen Rig*


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Maybe try pulling your desk away from the wall. Get more light and a better camera angle too.


With all stuff on it would fall appart even that desc is moded for my external water cooling. Just need flashlight. Not to mention had a call at 7th minute and that stopped the recording. And i want to have it on 1 take no speedups ect start to finish in 1 go.

But ill wait for next bios to grab video. Could use my Gopro instead of phone also more handy. HEHE

@gupsterg same here 1201 seems good with all same settings from 1107. And no Cold boot this morning but room temperature was 19 and i get cold bug on 18


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Yeah, its a bit of a farce. All smoke and mirrors.
> 
> I'm seriously considering getting a dual trace oscilloscope and soldering some extensions onto the Probeit strip so I can easily see the transients of voltage and current together and get some kind of insight into what is happening when I do different things.


That may end up being misleading, as there would be lots of noise. Even at the back of the socket, limiting the noise pickup is not easy.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> That may end up being misleading, as there would be lots of noise. Even at the back of the socket, limiting the noise pickup is not easy.


AAAAAghhhh, is there no end to the madness!

lol


----------



## slinkeril

Curious about the EKWB Supremacy rubber gasket issue. I have the supremacy installed, how does one recognize the faulty gasket vs a good gasket. I did not order this item individually, but rather in a kit in early april. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jump3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmy235*
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> does somebody have the problem with the Time/Clock?
> I`m synchronizing it 5 times a day (time.windows.com), and after few hours it`s wrong again.
> Mostly behind the real time. Now Windows tells 07:41am
> @elmor
> Any known issue here? May with the quartz?
> Cause before 0079 didn`t noticed any probs....


No expert here could be bios, but sounds like the CMOS battery needs replacing. Silly as it sounds on a new board, this happened back in intel haswell days on the ASUS formula 6 boards. I know I have one.

Hopefully its just a simple bios fix though


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slinkeril*
> 
> Curious about the EKWB Supremacy rubber gasket issue. I have the supremacy installed, how does one recognize the faulty gasket vs a good gasket. I did not order this item individually, but rather in a kit in early april. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


if your gasket was faulty or improperly installed, you'd be unable to post and get stuck with 0d code every time. If you're able to boot normally then youre good, you installed it better than most did, or they've since had better gaskets in the kit


----------



## jimmy235

Is the CMOS Battery not (partly) for the clock, when Mobo is OFF/has no power?
Is it really take power from the battery, even the MoBo has power?


----------



## jimmy235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> if your gasket was faulty or improperly installed, you'd be unable to post and get stuck with 0d code every time. If you're able to boot normally then youre good, you installed it better than most did, or they've since had better gaskets in the kit


Wrong.
If you loosen the bolts, it starts even with the faulty gasket.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmy235*
> 
> Wrong.
> If you loosen the bolts, it starts even with the faulty gasket.


So you're saying it starts with a faulty gasket.


----------



## slinkeril

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> if your gasket was faulty or improperly installed, you'd be unable to post and get stuck with 0d code every time. If you're able to boot normally then youre good, you installed it better than most did, or they've since had better gaskets in the kit


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmy235*
> 
> Is the CMOS Battery not (partly) for the clock, when Mobo is OFF/has no power?
> Is it really take power from the battery, even the MoBo has power?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmy235*
> 
> Wrong.
> If you loosen the bolts, it starts even with the faulty gasket.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> So you're saying it starts with a faulty gasket.


Ok, so my system does boot, the reason im asking is i want to rule out the gasket as any cause of instability. I dont want an unknown variable when trying to do my OC, so if there is a easy way to determine whether i have a faulty gasket or good gasket that would be great.


----------



## jimmy235

Yep


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slinkeril*
> 
> Ok, so my system does boot, the reason im asking is i want to rule out the gasket as any cause of instability. I dont want an unknown variable when trying to do my OC, so if there is a easy way to determine whether i have a faulty gasket or good gasket that would be great.


if you start getting 0d on post suddenly and safe boot don't fix it, and you didn't apply some psychotic level of voltage before hand, time to start looking at your cpu cooler.


----------



## jimmy235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slinkeril*
> 
> Ok, so my system does boot, the reason im asking is i want to rule out the gasket as any cause of instability. I dont want an unknown variable when trying to do my OC, so if there is a easy way to determine whether i have a faulty gasket or good gasket that would be great.


The only way in my opinion is, to write EK and let them send you a new gasket. Cause EK is playing the ingnorant.
Just check the answer of EK in my posts


----------



## slinkeril

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmy235*
> 
> The only way in my opinion is, to write EK and let them send you a new gasket. Cause EK is playing the ingnorant.
> Just check the answer of EK in my posts


i just sent them an email in regard to this, il guess ill see what they say


----------



## Reikoji

According to the 1st post (which gets skipped often), a faulty gasket can cause instability as well. A simple contact with EK should yield you replacement gaskets, but thats if you had one of the first batches of AM4 kits sent out. New kits it should no longer be an issue.


----------



## elmor

Can I get help with a few more testing 1201? Want to confirm that the freezing report was an isolated incident.

Link repost: BIOS 1201


----------



## Heimdallr

someone knows how much is vrm switching frequency when on AUTO?


----------



## Flyn08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can I get help with a few more testing 1201? Want to confirm that the freezing report was an isolated incident.
> 
> Link repost: BIOS 1201


Using 1201 from the realese, so far no new issue. Only cold boot restarts; no freeze at least.


----------



## Kildar

Ok, I don't know if this is related to the MB or Windows. First let me say I have not made any changes to my system in over a week.

For the past few days I have come in and my system has restarted. One day is was locked up and I had to reset.

How could I go about finding out if it is the system itself or just Windows screwing up?

Thanks,

Mel


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can I get help with a few more testing 1201? Want to confirm that the freezing report was an isolated incident.
> 
> Link repost: BIOS 1201


No freezes here.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flyn08*
> 
> Using 1201 from the realese, so far no new issue. Only cold boot restarts; no freeze at least.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> No freezes here.


Perfect, thanks for the replies!


----------



## Clukos

I'm still waiting for the new AGESA, plus I'm helping as much as I can with the boinc pentathlon atm so any instability won't be fun









OCN at 3rd place by the way: https://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/statistiken/pentathlon.php

First in the GPU run: https://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/statistiken/challenge.php?challengeid=3


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can I get help with a few more testing 1201? Want to confirm that the freezing report was an isolated incident.
> 
> Link repost: BIOS 1201


Works fine. The PC booted right up this morning, not like 1107 which starts then shuts down then boots to windows. 1201 is more like 0079 where it boots right up to windows but does it faster.
No issues in windows, stable at the same settings as 0079, 0081 and 1002.

My settings are attached to this post.

OC_ST_3.9_2.9_1201_setting.txt 17k .txt file


----------



## Ubardog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can I get help with a few more testing 1201? Want to confirm that the freezing report was an isolated incident.
> 
> Link repost: BIOS 1201


Heyoo
1201 Is a Big








Got my CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 Game stable at 3400 with 18 18 39 1.4v Just messing to get stable now

GJ elmor


----------



## papabliss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Heyoo
> 1201 Is a Big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 Game stable at 3400 with 18 18 39 1.4v Just messing to get stable now
> 
> GJ elmor


That is pretty amazing to hear!! I have the same ram and cannot get mine to even boot at 3200.. Can you please share all of your settings with me so I can share int he speedy ram joy 

As I am an OC noob, when I see 18 18 39, I am not sure what to put in all the other slots for timings.. Thank you in advance!!


----------



## papabliss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papabliss*
> 
> That is pretty amazing to hear!! I have the same ram and cannot get mine to even boot at 3200.. Can you please share all of your settings with me so I can share int he speedy ram joy
> 
> As I am an OC noob, when I see 18 18 39, I am not sure what to put in all the other slots for timings.. Thank you in advance!!


FYI I have flashed to 1201..


----------



## LittleVulpix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> New beta BIOS 1201 . Nothing major, has a few bugfixes. Those who have keyboard issues in UEFI might be happy with this one (Logitech G510s confirmed working).
> 
> SHA256 41c58b48bccc0a060d7c8df2268be4ba16aaa24ad1d6aaa326412a9d51894f5e


Oh wow I logged a support case for this and also mentioned this earlier! I'll flash it and see if it really works







thanks! If it does work, hopefully no more need for two keyboards plugged in anymore


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Heyoo
> 1201 Is a Big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 Game stable at 3400 with 18 18 39 1.4v Just messing to get stable now
> 
> GJ elmor


Id rather take lower timings then a slight 200mhz though. I can do 3200 with 1107 so no point in going to 1201. I haven't tried timings yet but at 2933 i could do 16-16-16-16-36 without issue so may give it a go.


----------



## Heimdallr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> Heyoo
> 1201 Is a Big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 Game stable at 3400 with 18 18 39 1.4v Just messing to get stable now
> 
> GJ elmor


Out of curiosity, you weren't able to do the same with 1107?
1201 shouldn't be almost the same as 1107?


----------



## Jump3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmy235*
> 
> Is the CMOS Battery not (partly) for the clock, when Mobo is OFF/has no power?
> Is it really take power from the battery, even the MoBo has power?


From experience it effects the clock regardless if board is on or off.


----------



## Spectre-

The 1700 imc is getting very annoying for me in the winter, unless i leave my pc on or turn on the heater for 30mins, the mobo is stuck on Code 62 or 27 and doesnt want to do anything

do the other Ryzen Cpu's have the similar issue ??


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> The 1700 imc is getting very annoying for me in the winter, unless i leave my pc on or turn on the heater for 30mins, the mobo is stuck on Code 62 or 27 and doesnt want to do anything
> 
> do the other Ryzen Cpu's have the similar issue ??


There's no such thing, temperatures don't affect your pc AT ALL!!!!!.

Yea ok, considering more then half a dozen people have the issue, it's a ************ issue. I have the same problem but with me its memory related i get an f9>boot loop while using BIOS 1107, Elmor has stated that under 20°C the Ryzen IMC can have some problems. Not sure what 62 or 27 are but ill check in the manual.

Edit: I don't see a 27 but 2B-2F is memory initialization.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> There's no such thing, temperatures don't affect your pc AT ALL!!!!!.
> 
> Yea ok, considering more then half a dozen people have the issue, it's a ************ issue. I have the same problem but with me its memory related i get an f9>boot loop while using BIOS 1107, Elmor has stated that under 20°C the Ryzen IMC can have some problems. Not sure what 62 or 27 are but ill check in the manual.
> 
> Edit: I don't see a 27 but 2B-2F is memory initialization.


this is actually very annoying since i dont like having my pc on 24/7
sometimes i actually manage to get into the bios only to have it hang on me


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Now Waiting for AGESA 1.0.0.6









My RAM is mentioned & it will work as intended








-> D-Die Samsung -> https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16d-16gvk

Patinence is Virtue


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> The 1700 imc is getting very annoying for me in the winter, unless i leave my pc on or turn on the heater for 30mins, the mobo is stuck on Code 62 or 27 and doesnt want to do anything
> 
> do the other Ryzen Cpu's have the similar issue ??


If I remember right, 27 is displayed part way through the memory training process and 62 pops up after successfully training (might be 64, not at my computer right now). 62 might be after moving on to another event but if you make it to 62, you usually end up with a green LED and successful training.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jump3r*
> 
> From experience it effects the clock regardless if board is on or off.


one question:

First Ryzen's rig boot in Ubuntu from BIOS and after reset to go to windows 10, the windows'clock is ******ed by the time I was in Ubuntu (two diferent SSD).

Anybody knows what happens?


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> If I remember right, 27 is displayed part way through the memory training process and 62 pops up after successfully training (might be 64, not at my computer right now). 62 might be after moving on to another event but if you make it to 62, you usually end up with a green LED and successful training.


But i am just stuck usually on 27 or 62 and nothing really occurs, the pc just freezes


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> one question:
> 
> First Ryzen's rig boot in Ubuntu from BIOS and after reset to go to windows 10, the windows'clock is ******ed by the time I was in Ubuntu (two diferent SSD).
> 
> Anybody knows what happens?


This has always been a thing. Linux uses UTC and Windows uses local time.

You can configure each one to use either so they match tho, an example is here


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> This has always been a thing. Linux uses UTC and Windows uses local time.
> 
> You can configure each one to use either so they match tho, an example is here


Thanks, I'll try it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> If I remember right, 27 is displayed part way through the memory training process and 62 pops up after successfully training (might be 64, not at my computer right now). 62 might be after moving on to another event but if you make it to 62, you usually end up with a green LED and successful training.


Getting stuck on either boot code is usually due to instability, so prior training codes are not relevant


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Getting stuck on either boot code is usually due to instability, so prior training codes are not relevant


If you know what the codes are, you can troubleshoot a specific issue (in this case, likely memory training related). What prior codes are you referring to?


----------



## Atingleee

Does anybody else check back on the thread almost hourly hoping for a new BIOS? xD I'm so excited to start tinkering again!


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> Does anybody else check back on the thread almost hourly hoping for a new BIOS? xD I'm so excited to start tinkering again!


If you want to cut out all the BS, just check elmor's profile for posts and ignore everything else. That way you can get your updates and not sift through hundreds of pages.


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> If you want to cut out all the BS, just check elmor's profile for posts and ignore everything else. That way you can get your updates and not sift through hundreds of pages.


Thanks for the tip!







I usually just check the first post xD


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> Thanks for the tip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually just check the first post xD


He usually posts in the thread first, then goes back later to update the first post. I always check his posts first. Plus, sometimes he has little nuggets of info. It's also good to check Raja's posts. He won't post BIOS updates, but does provide legit info.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> If you want to cut out all the BS, just check elmor's profile for posts and ignore everything else. That way you can get your updates and not sift through hundreds of pages.


Yeah, but then you might miss out on some quality posts like this one.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> If you want to cut out all the BS, just check elmor's profile for posts and ignore everything else. That way you can get your updates and not sift through hundreds of pages.


It is interesting what many people have come up with though, so I try to follow this thread, and only skip stuff when there are 45+ posts to catch up on.


----------



## hotstocks

I never turn my computer off or sleep. Why? I have a 100% stable system but if it goes to sleep it NEVER wakes up. Keyboard and mouse are off and needs a reset. Code 8. Is there some bios setting or just still buggy?


----------



## YpsiNine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I never turn my computer off or sleep. Why? I have a 100% stable system but if it goes to sleep it NEVER wakes up. Keyboard and mouse are off and needs a reset. Code 8. Is there some bios setting or just still buggy?


I have the same problem, instant BSDO if waking up from sleep. So I am forced to either turn it off at night or just leave it on 24/7.

I suspect it's the creators update, are you on that version of Win 10? I've tried everything else but install an older version of the OS.


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> He usually posts in the thread first, then goes back later to update the first post. I always check his posts first. Plus, sometimes he has little nuggets of info. It's also good to check Raja's posts. He won't post BIOS updates, but does provide legit info.


Another good point, noted for when there's too many to go through!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Yeah, but then you might miss out on some quality posts like this one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> It is interesting what many people have come up with though, so I try to follow this thread, and only skip stuff when there are 45+ posts to catch up on.


Must agree. Viewing this thread has become a regular part of my day. Always like learning new stuff about the platform


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I never turn my computer off or sleep. Why? I have a 100% stable system but if it goes to sleep it NEVER wakes up. Keyboard and mouse are off and needs a reset. Code 8. Is there some bios setting or just still buggy?


Can you post your BIOS settings? Mine has never done this before; always wakes properly with a Qcode of 30. It has done this on every BIOS released with the exception of 0003 and the latest 12xx (I've never flashed either). Curious if there is a common VDDP, PLL, SOC, etc. that may be exacerbating the problem or if perhaps it is consistent with a specific manufacturer of memory.


----------



## DannyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> BIOS will only accept even timings for CAS. Try manually inputting 16-17-17-17-36


Im running cl15 with no proplems, havent done any testing though only gaming and other stuff, but havent had an issue yet (i proberbly shouldnt say that because im gennerally pretty unlucky)


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I never turn my computer off or sleep. Why? I have a 100% stable system but if it goes to sleep it NEVER wakes up. Keyboard and mouse are off and needs a reset. Code 8. Is there some bios setting or just still buggy?


You may be surprised to learn that this is a problem with your voltages being a hair too low for certain power states, so trying to wake the processor results in the code 8. If you use the high power profile, or the Ryzen balanced power plan, that MAY address it, but again, your voltages may be a hair too low depending on how you did your overclock.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> Does anybody else check back on the thread almost hourly hoping for a new BIOS? xD I'm so excited to start tinkering again!


Hourly? The only time I wait that long between checking is when I have to travel, or am dealing with family stuff.


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Hourly? The only time I wait that long between checking is when I have to travel, or am dealing with family stuff.


LOL! Will become the same once this May update hits.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyDK*
> 
> Im running cl15 with no proplems, havent done any testing though only gaming and other stuff, but havent had an issue yet (i proberbly shouldnt say that because im gennerally pretty unlucky)


This applies above 2666mhz I believe however, there is a member running C15 RAM that is actually running at C15 above 2666. I'm guessing this is because the JEDEC is C15 and using DOCP but I'm not positive.

Edit: Here is the post; it also maintained the settings outside of JEDEC profile it seems.


----------



## DannyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> This applies above 2666mhz I believe however, this a member running C15 RAM that is actually running at C15 above 2666. I'm guessing this is because the JEDEC is C15 and using DOCP but I'm not positive.
> 
> Edit: Here is the post; it also maintained the settings outside of JEDEC profile it seems.


My G. Skill RGB is running @ 3.ghz (2400 with 125 bclk) in 1001 bios 
15-15-15-34 to be exact


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyDK*
> 
> My G. Skill RGB is running @ 3.ghz (2400 with 125 bclk) in 1001 bios


Right, but if you run the 2666 profile it will jump to 16-15-15-xx.


----------



## DannyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Right, but if you run the 2666 profile it will jump to 16-15-15-xx.


Im not using DOCP just manual, dont know if that has anything to say


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyDK*
> 
> Im not using DOCP just manual, dont know if that has anything to say


Can you post the JEDECs in CPU-Z (SPD and Memory tabs)? Seems C15 memory JEDECs [above 2133] may work (the one linked above is the only one I've seen so far).


----------



## Johan45

It's because of the 2666 strap that he can run CL15 see here


----------



## madweazl

Thanks; didn't realize it would work at 2666 also. Gives me something else to mess around with.


----------



## DannyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It's because of the 2666 strap that he can run CL15 see here


Im actualy using 2400 strap with 125 bclk to get the 3000 they are rated for, and they are also rated with cl15 timings, hynix sr btw


----------



## Johan45

Just in general 2666 and lower can run odd CL, I think that shot I put up is the same anly using G.Skill Samsung


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> If you know what the codes are, you can troubleshoot a specific issue (in this case, likely memory training related). What prior codes are you referring to?


The user said he was getting stuck on 27 / 62, you insinuated the system was passing memory training as if that meant something. However, hanging at 62 is still likely to be memory instability on this platform.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Can you post your BIOS settings? Mine has never done this before; always wakes properly with a Qcode of 30. It has done this on every BIOS released with the exception of 0003 and the latest 12xx (I've never flashed either). Curious if there is a common VDDP, PLL, SOC, etc. that may be exacerbating the problem or if perhaps it is consistent with a specific manufacturer of memory.


I'll just leave sleep off and wait till next bios. On 1007, everything else works. The usual settings of 3950mhz, 1.375v LLC 3 PLL default SOC 1.06 I think, ect. Only wondering if there is a bios setting I need to have keyboard and mouse wake it or if code 8 means it just dies after sleep.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I'll just leave sleep off and wait till next bios. On 1007, everything else works. The usual settings of 3950mhz, 1.375v LLC 3 PLL default SOC 1.06 I think, ect. Only wondering if there is a bios setting I need to have keyboard and mouse wake it or if code 8 means it just dies after sleep.


If it was a BIOS issue, it would probably affect everyone using that BIOS/hardware combination but that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The user said he was getting stuck on 27 / 62, you insinuated the system was passing memory training as if that meant something. However, hanging at 62 is still likely to be memory instability on this platform.


Did you read what you just quoted LOL?


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I never turn my computer off or sleep. Why? I have a 100% stable system but if it goes to sleep it NEVER wakes up. Keyboard and mouse are off and needs a reset. Code 8. Is there some bios setting or just still buggy?


I used to have this problem. Now, it always wakes properly. I don't know exactly what I did, but if you want to PM, I can try to help you out.


----------



## Crumpet58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can I get help with a few more testing 1201? Want to confirm that the freezing report was an isolated incident.
> 
> Link repost: BIOS 1201


New here but stalked for a little while.

I can test the bios if needs be.

Never got on with Bios 1107 though, it raised my temps at idle quite dramatically (1800x) and lowered my overclock potential.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crumpet58*
> 
> New here but stalked for a little while.
> 
> I can test the bios if needs be.
> 
> Never got on with Bios 1107 though, it raised my temps at idle quite dramatically (1800x) and lowered my overclock potential.


A lot of this can come from reporting differences, rather than from real differences in temperature. As far as your overclock, what have you been running, including the BIOS version. Overclock of RAM, or CPU?


----------



## Targonis

It seems that Gigabyte just released their first beta BIOS based on AGESA 1.0.0.5. I know that Asus does a fair amount of extra QA before giving us even a beta, but on a positive note, this means that it won't be long.

Good luck Elmor and Raja, and thank you for all of your efforts so far!


----------



## Crumpet58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> A lot of this can come from reporting differences, rather than from real differences in temperature. As far as your overclock, what have you been running, including the BIOS version. Overclock of RAM, or CPU?


CPU overclock, i've got quad channel RAM so thats sitting at 2666

1800X currently sitting @4.1ghz.

Both Ryzen Master and HWmonitor was reporting a fluctuating idle temp of 24c-47c


----------



## drzoidberg33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can I get help with a few more testing 1201? Want to confirm that the freezing report was an isolated incident.
> 
> Link repost: BIOS 1201


I'm assuming this is a 1T BIOS? My G.Skill CL16 kit only works (@ 3200) with the 2T bioses (currently using 0083).


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Just in case......
> 
> Can someone please explain what to do if you set a ZenStates overclock that your CPU cant handle.
> 
> For example setting 4.1ghz at 1.45v and its so unstable it crashes the machine as soon as its applied by zenstates.
> 
> How do you prevent it from loading each time you boot?
> 
> Whats the escape procedure?


Personally, I would test the OC you plan to use in ZenStates via standard Multiplier OCing first (and be sure of the SoC voltage you might need and any other parameters (such as LLC) that the OC may need that you can't set in ZenStates. That way you'll know the OC will work before you ever try to PState it (it's what I did).


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4rcherz*
> 
> Just disable the auto startup and just click apply when you modify the settings. This will set your [email protected] and if it crashes it will just default to [email protected] on boot till you open the zen app again


As a random aside. my "Apply at system start" doesn't uncheck, even if I click it multiple times, nor does it change if I then click apply. I think the toggle is broken. Maybe because I'm using PStates right now? Still you'd think you could tell it not to apply later at reboot.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can I get help with a few more testing 1201? Want to confirm that the freezing report was an isolated incident.
> 
> Link repost: BIOS 1201


Elmor, if needed I'll go ahead and jump to it, my system seems stable right now.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> Ok, I don't know if this is related to the MB or Windows. First let me say I have not made any changes to my system in over a week.
> 
> For the past few days I have come in and my system has restarted. One day is was locked up and I had to reset.
> 
> How could I go about finding out if it is the system itself or just Windows screwing up?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mel


You look through the Windows Event Log to see if anything's listed there?


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> There's no such thing, temperatures don't affect your pc AT ALL!!!!!.
> 
> Yea ok, considering more then half a dozen people have the issue, it's a ************ issue. I have the same problem but with me its memory related i get an f9>boot loop while using BIOS 1107, Elmor has stated that under 20°C the Ryzen IMC can have some problems. Not sure what 62 or 27 are but ill check in the manual.
> 
> Edit: I don't see a 27 but 2B-2F is memory initialization.


Blue, you really need to let this thing go, man


----------



## dorbot

I have a cunning plan Mr Blackadder.

If I ask when the new AGESA 0.0.0.5 update is arriving after it is released, does that mean it has to be taken down for a day?

So I could have the power to keep the update unreleased forever just by repeatedly asking when its due?

Of course I would download it for myself first and then sell it to people for "ONE MILLION DOLLARS!".

Thats so awesome.

I'm so evil.

MWOAAhahaahaaaaaaaahahaaa. (raises pinkie to mouth)


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YpsiNine*
> 
> I have the same problem, instant BSDO if waking up from sleep. So I am forced to either turn it off at night or just leave it on 24/7.
> 
> I suspect it's the creators update, are you on that version of Win 10? I've tried everything else but install an older version of the OS.


My machine sleeps and wakes up fine, and I use creators (1703 - OS Build: 15063.296) As far as sleep though, between work and home I've never had much success with my machines waking from sleep. The first one it ever worked on was when I build my SFF 7890k. it never woke up with my old FX 8350, this one seems to be 2 for 2 in machines that have sleep function properly. We could only get it working at work (an academic institution) on about a 30% regularity.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Blue, you really need to let this thing go, man


Too much fun haha.


----------



## dorbot

Yeah, but temperature has no effect on boot.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Correlation does not imply causation.


----------



## dorbot

Lol, stop it. You will upset Blue!


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Lol, stop it. You will upset Blue!


Everything upsets Blue


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Lol, stop it. You will upset Blue!


Not likely. He said he blocked me, so he won't even see it. Besides, it's YOUR quote. YOU will upset him!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Everything upsets Blue


Yea nothing upsets me except people who don't believe factual proof but it's all good don't really care, guess have 3 systems with the same mobo and 2 having the same ram and both giving me the same errors isn't factual proof haha. All is well that ends well. Keep on rockin.


----------



## YoDevil

Hi, I'm trying to get my R7 1700 overclock stable on this board, but I cannot pass 1 hour of Prime95
I'm running 3.9GHz at 1.425v vcore and 1.20v SoC, achieved by 121mhz ref clock and 32.3x multiplier.
Ram is g.skill F4-3600C14D-GTZR running at 3200mhz using the 26.66x multiplier at 1.4v and 16-16-16-16-36 timings.
The system looks stable for my everyday usage, even on cpu heavy tasks (Premiere renderings, building Android), but I have occasional Prime95 Blend fails on single threads whithin one hour.

I can see that on full load my vcore drops up to 1.34v, which I think might be the cause of the slight instability (my chip doesn't seem to be the best of the silicon...). Should I consider bumping up my vcore to 1.45v so that even dropping that much it would *hopefully* still be enough, or maybe tweak LCC to make it drop less? What would you consider to be the safest option, if I really didn't want to lower the frequency?
Or maybe, lowering refclock and increasing the multiplier (or viceversa) could lead to more stability? Could RAM be a factor too?


----------



## dorbot

gonna install discord again. Remarkably, the channel in my sig is filling up a bit. Dont think anyone actually talks yet, just typing , but that would be useful for certain problems.


----------



## Clukos

Looks like we get to chose between 1T and 2T in AGESA 1.0.0.5: http://imgur.com/a/i7UYu

Not sure if that's the same with the C6H though.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YoDevil*
> 
> Hi, I'm trying to get my R7 1700 overclock stable on this board, but I cannot pass 1 hour of Prime95
> I'm running 3.9GHz at 1.425v vcore and 1.20v SoC, achieved by 121mhz ref clock and 32.3x multiplier.
> Ram is g.skill F4-3600C14D-GTZR running at 3200mhz using the 26.66x multiplier at 1.4v and 16-16-16-16-36 timings.
> The system looks stable for my everyday usage, even on cpu heavy tasks (Premiere renderings, building Android), but I have occasional Prime95 Blend fails on single threads whithin one hour.
> 
> I can see that on full load my vcore drops up to 1.34v, which I think might be the cause of the slight instability (my chip doesn't seem to be the best of the silicon...). Should I consider bumping up my vcore to 1.45v so that even dropping that much it would *hopefully* still be enough, or maybe tweak LCC to make it drop less? What would you consider to be the safest option, if I really didn't want to lower the frequency?
> Or maybe, lowering refclock and increasing the multiplier (or viceversa) could lead to more stability? Could RAM be a factor too?


I would consider 3.8GHz. My 1700X won't run 3.9GHz without more than 1.45V, but will run happily at 3.8GHz at 1.35V. Sometimes you just lose the lottery...


----------



## Clukos

Wait, are we getting memory multiplier with 1.0.0.5?


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YoDevil*
> 
> Hi, I'm trying to get my R7 1700 overclock stable on this board, but I cannot pass 1 hour of Prime95
> I'm running 3.9GHz at 1.425v vcore and 1.20v SoC, achieved by 121mhz ref clock and 32.3x multiplier.
> Ram is g.skill F4-3600C14D-GTZR running at 3200mhz using the 26.66x multiplier at 1.4v and 16-16-16-16-36 timings.
> The system looks stable for my everyday usage, even on cpu heavy tasks (Premiere renderings, building Android), but I have occasional Prime95 Blend fails on single threads whithin one hour.
> 
> I can see that on full load my vcore drops up to 1.34v, which I think might be the cause of the slight instability (my chip doesn't seem to be the best of the silicon...). Should I consider bumping up my vcore to 1.45v so that even dropping that much it would *hopefully* still be enough, or maybe tweak LCC to make it drop less? What would you consider to be the safest option, if I really didn't want to lower the frequency?
> Or maybe, lowering refclock and increasing the multiplier (or viceversa) could lead to more stability? Could RAM be a factor too?


1.425 is pretty high for 3.9GHz. If i were you, I would try LLC1 and then go up from there until stabiity is achieved, but not exceeding LLC3. As a second option, lower your CPU overclock until you get can get around the 1.4v range with LLC2/3, or 1.425v LLC0 stable.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It's because of the 2666 strap that he can run CL15 see here


That only works at 2400 and below; didnt think I was crazy. Your image shows 36:3 DRAM:FSB ration there so also 2400.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YoDevil*
> 
> Hi, I'm trying to get my R7 1700 overclock stable on this board, but I cannot pass 1 hour of Prime95
> I'm running 3.9GHz at 1.425v vcore and 1.20v SoC, achieved by 121mhz ref clock and 32.3x multiplier.
> Ram is g.skill F4-3600C14D-GTZR running at 3200mhz using the 26.66x multiplier at 1.4v and 16-16-16-16-36 timings.
> The system looks stable for my everyday usage, even on cpu heavy tasks (Premiere renderings, building Android), but I have occasional Prime95 Blend fails on single threads whithin one hour.
> 
> I can see that on full load my vcore drops up to 1.34v, which I think might be the cause of the slight instability (my chip doesn't seem to be the best of the silicon...). Should I consider bumping up my vcore to 1.45v so that even dropping that much it would *hopefully* still be enough, or maybe tweak LCC to make it drop less? What would you consider to be the safest option, if I really didn't want to lower the frequency?
> Or maybe, lowering refclock and increasing the multiplier (or viceversa) could lead to more stability? Could RAM be a factor too?


Be aware that if you're setting your voltage to 1.425 you're actually likely exceeding that by quite a bit (especially if using LLC at all). I know I got closer to 1.5 when I tried it. Hallock feels that 1.425 is max safe voltage for Ryzen, we don't know if he means as a setting, or as an absolute point. I would personally try not pushing that, maybe try a multiplier of 38.75 (3.875) and see if you have any luck, or 38.50.) I was able to get to 39.50 safely at 1.395v (and doesn't spike above 1.41v--at least according to HWMonitor) and I've decided that's where I stop, you seem to have just slightly worse silicon. Other options are to try rasing your SoC to 1.1 or so, or VDDP or Prodoct I'm not as familar wth those, but others here are. Personally I believe you'll be shortening your procs life pushing it, but that's up to you of course.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YoDevil*
> 
> Hi, I'm trying to get my R7 1700 overclock stable on this board, but I cannot pass 1 hour of Prime95
> I'm running 3.9GHz at 1.425v vcore and 1.20v SoC, achieved by 121mhz ref clock and 32.3x multiplier.
> Ram is g.skill F4-3600C14D-GTZR running at 3200mhz using the 26.66x multiplier at 1.4v and 16-16-16-16-36 timings.
> The system looks stable for my everyday usage, even on cpu heavy tasks (Premiere renderings, building Android), but I have occasional Prime95 Blend fails on single threads whithin one hour.
> 
> I can see that on full load my vcore drops up to 1.34v, which I think might be the cause of the slight instability (my chip doesn't seem to be the best of the silicon...). Should I consider bumping up my vcore to 1.45v so that even dropping that much it would *hopefully* still be enough, or maybe tweak LCC to make it drop less? What would you consider to be the safest option, if I really didn't want to lower the frequency?
> Or maybe, lowering refclock and increasing the multiplier (or viceversa) could lead to more stability? Could RAM be a factor too?


You should back off on the refclk, because THAT may be the issue for you. Sure, it will let you hit higher memory speeds, but may be causing issues with other components.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> As a random aside. my "Apply at system start" doesn't uncheck, even if I click it multiple times, nor does it change if I then click apply. I think the toggle is broken. Maybe because I'm using PStates right now? Still you'd think you could tell it not to apply later at reboot.


Uncheck the other "tray icon.." first, then the "Apply at system start" should uncheck.


----------



## Kildar

@elmor

Installed 1201.

No known new issues...


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Wait, are we getting memory multiplier with 1.0.0.5?


We already knew that?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Be aware that if you're setting your voltage to 1.425 you're actually likely exceeding that by quite a bit (especially if using LLC at all). I know I got closer to 1.5 when I tried it. Hallock feels that 1.425 is max safe voltage for Ryzen, we don't know if he means as a setting, or as an absolute point. I would personally try not pushing that, maybe try a multiplier of 38.75 (3.875) and see if you have any luck, or 38.50.) I was able to get to 39.50 safely at 1.395v (and doesn't spike above 1.41v--at least according to HWMonitor) and I've decided that's where I stop, you seem to have just slightly worse silicon. Other options are to try rasing your SoC to 1.1 or so, or VDDP or Prodoct I'm not as familar wth those, but others here are. Personally I believe you'll be shortening your procs life pushing it, but that's up to you of course.


If he has set BIOS to 1.425, it isn't spiking above 1.425 and it isn't even getting near that high under load. Under a full load and LLC 5, it will maintain 1.425 but will have very brief spikes above that as it transitions. At partial loads it will likely exceed the set 1.425. At 1.425 and LLC 3, you should see a loaded voltage around 1.387. My 1700 needs 1.387 under load to remain stable at 3.9ghz but they're all slightly different. I'd be very surprised if the 120mhz BCLK caused any stability issues.


----------



## YoDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Be aware that if you're setting your voltage to 1.425 you're actually likely exceeding that by quite a bit (especially if using LLC at all). I know I got closer to 1.5 when I tried it. Hallock feels that 1.425 is max safe voltage for Ryzen, we don't know if he means as a setting, or as an absolute point. I would personally try not pushing that, maybe try a multiplier of 38.75 (3.875) and see if you have any luck, or 38.50.) I was able to get to 39.50 safely at 1.395v (and doesn't spike above 1.41v--at least according to HWMonitor) and I've decided that's where I stop, you seem to have just slightly worse silicon. Other options are to try rasing your SoC to 1.1 or so, or VDDP or Prodoct I'm not as familar wth those, but others here are. Personally I believe you'll be shortening your procs life pushing it, but that's up to you of course.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> If he has set BIOS to 1.425, it isn't spiking above 1.425 and it isn't even getting near that high under load. Under a full load and LLC 5, it will maintain 1.425 but will have very brief spikes above that as it transitions. At partial loads it will likely exceed the set 1.425. At 1.425 and LLC 3, you should see a loaded voltage around 1.387. My 1700 needs 1.387 under load to remain stable at 3.9ghz but they're all slightly different. I'd be very surprised if the 120mhz BCLK caused any stability issues.


I have not touched LLC at all, so i'm not sure what it's set to, but i haven't seen hwinfo/hwmonitor ever report a vcore higher than 1.42 even when idle
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> 1.425 is pretty high for 3.9GHz. If i were you, I would try LLC1 and then go up from there until stabiity is achieved, but not exceeding LLC3. As a second option, lower your CPU overclock until you get can get around the 1.4v range with LLC2/3, or 1.425v LLC0 stable.


I'll try LLC1-3, let's see how it goes.


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can I get help with a few more testing 1201? Want to confirm that the freezing report was an isolated incident.
> 
> Link repost: BIOS 1201


1201 since yesterday, not a single problem here, but it didnt fix my led problem


----------



## Karagra

Waits patiently for update


----------



## madweazl

@Bluej511, outside temps are cool the rest of the week so I've opened the windows to the office to start cooling the room down (ambients hovering right at 19° right now but I'm trying to get it down to 16-18°). I've shut the computer down but wanted to know if you were starting from a shut down state or completely unplugged when you encountered the boot issues. Right now the warmest part of the system is about 22° so I have a ways to go but I'll attempt as many tries as I can before I crash for bed and record the results (I dont have to wake up early tomorrow so if it doesnt take more than an hour or so to get all the areas below 19° I should be able to get at least five or six attempts in. I'll try the same tomorrow to get a few more runs in and then over the weekend I'll do the same number of attempts over 20° (I usually keep the house 21-22° but it drop that to 18° at night so I can sleep). What do you believe a fair threshold to be for deltas between the boots done sub-20° and over?


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Uncheck the other "tray icon.." first, then the "Apply at system start" should uncheck.


Huh..so you can't choose to have it start when the system does, but NOT apply it's PStates? That's sort of annoying. I mean, I can start it, but still...


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> @Bluej511, outside temps are cool the rest of the week so I've opened the windows to the office to start cooling the room down (ambients hovering right at 19° right now but I'm trying to get it down to 16-18°). I've shut the computer down but wanted to know if you were starting from a shut down state or completely unplugged when you encountered the boot issues. Right now the warmest part of the system is about 22° so I have a ways to go but I'll attempt as many tries as I can before I crash for bed and record the results (I dont have to wake up early tomorrow so if it doesnt take more than an hour or so to get all the areas below 19° I should be able to get at least five or six attempts in. I'll try the same tomorrow to get a few more runs in and then over the weekend I'll do the same number of attempts over 20° (I usually keep the house 21-22° but it drop that to 18° at night so I can sleep). What do you believe a fair threshold to be for deltas between the boots done sub-20° and over?


I have my strap set to 3200mhz not using bclk, i have that set manually to 100 though. Ive gone down as low as 16°C in both water/case temps (obviously), its just a shut down i don't unplug or power off my psu for anything. Not sure if being on water does any difference but would be nice to see if anyone else besides the people who already have the issue.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> If he has set BIOS to 1.425, it isn't spiking above 1.425 and it isn't even getting near that high under load. Under a full load and LLC 5, it will maintain 1.425 but will have very brief spikes above that as it transitions. At partial loads it will likely exceed the set 1.425. At 1.425 and LLC 3, you should see a loaded voltage around 1.387. My 1700 needs 1.387 under load to remain stable at 3.9ghz but they're all slightly different. I'd be very surprised if the 120mhz BCLK caused any stability issues.


If I'm to believe HWMonitor, mine exceeded 1.425v when I was running benches and stress tests when mine was set at 1.425v in the BIOS (it showed a max of 1.4.75v), so as I said, I wouldn't do it.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> If I'm to believe HWMonitor, mine exceeded 1.425v when I was running benches and stress tests when mine was set at 1.425v in the BIOS (it showed a max of 1.4.75v), so as I said, I wouldn't do it.


SVI2 TFN is the one that seems to be the MOST accurate for the ch6, only one i go by.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Huh..so you can't choose to have it start when the system does, but NOT apply it's PStates? That's sort of annoying. I mean, I can start it, but still...


I'm not sure why that would be considered annoying, I would not want an app that is set to do nothing, but loads on start up anyway. If I want it to only do something when I manually tell it to do so, then manually opening when I decide I want to use it makes the most sense to me


----------



## Mandarb

@elmor: trying out 1201, whenever I start entering a different dram voltage BIOS freezes immediately.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I have my strap set to 3200mhz not using bclk, i have that set manually to 100 though. Ive gone down as low as 16°C in both water/case temps (obviously), its just a shut down i don't unplug or power off my psu for anything. Not sure if being on water does any difference but would be nice to see if anyone else besides the people who already have the issue.


I wont be on water for a couple more weeks. The monoblocks are supposed to ship tomorrow but I'll be out of town all next week if it arrives. Earliest it would be up and running would be the 21st if it arrives by next Friday. The IHS is still reading 20.0° at the moment so still a ways to go.


----------



## Ubardog

quote name="papabliss" url="/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/14500_100#post_26086673"]
That is pretty amazing to hear!! I have the same ram and cannot get mine to even boot at 3200.. Can you please share all of your settings with me so I can share int he speedy ram joy 
As I am an OC noob, when I see 18 18 39, I am not sure what to put in all the other slots for timings.. Thank you in advance!![/quote]

3400 is not "Stable" i can play games ...... but memtest fails Quick, In fact any stress test .... I dunno if this means any thing but I can boot 3400 and MEMTEST86 from UBS stick and pass completely but windows it fails.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Id rather take lower timings then a slight 200mhz though. I can do 3200 with 1107 so no point in going to 1201. I haven't tried timings yet but at 2933 i could do 16-16-16-16-36 without issue so may give it a go.


3200 16-16-16-36 is STABLE for me 100%



I will edit this post with more details just going to check bios settings for ya


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubardog*
> 
> quote name="papabliss" url="/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/14500_100#post_26086673"]
> That is pretty amazing to hear!! I have the same ram and cannot get mine to even boot at 3200.. Can you please share all of your settings with me so I can share int he speedy ram joy
> As I am an OC noob, when I see 18 18 39, I am not sure what to put in all the other slots for timings.. Thank you in advance!!


3400 is not "Stable" i can play games ...... but memtest fails Quick, In fact any stress test .... I dunno if this means any thing but I can boot 3400 and MEMTEST86 from UBS stick and pass completely but windows it fails.
3200 16-16-16-36 is STABLE for me 100%



I will edit this post with more details just going to check bios settings for ya[/quote]

I wonder if ill see any performance improvement over factory spd timings. Ill give it a try tomorrow and give it a shot with memtest64 and see what happens.


----------



## ElmerF

Using 1201 for a couple of days now. Works as well as 1107. 1700x with Corsair 2x8 3200 rated memory running stable at 2600 @ 1.35v (can't get any higher on any bios, but don't want to play with SOC till things calm down). Pulled LED type ram because of Aura, thanks for the SPD check software. I'm running a cougar keyboard and did have some problems with early bios but nothing unplugging and plugging back in would not solve. Haven't had those problems since 1107.


----------



## Timur Born

I still cannot get the combination of 3999 Ghz + 3302-CL14 fully stable. It would pass 10 loops of ITB AVX, then fail at another 2 loops and then pass 10 loops again. CPU or RAM OC alone does work stable, just the combination is problematic. After trying a lot of stuff I decided to drop a notch of CPU frequency, down to 3973 MHz + 3302-CL14, this just passed 30 loops of ITB AVX, other tests to follow.

While I like to get as much processing power out of this system as possible, for some of my work it needs to be 100% as stable as clock settings would be.


----------



## digitalfrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> 1.425 is pretty high for 3.9GHz. If i were you, I would try LLC1 and then go up from there until stabiity is achieved, but not exceeding LLC3. As a second option, lower your CPU overclock until you get can get around the 1.4v range with LLC2/3, or 1.425v LLC0 stable.


Looking at this post from The Stilt: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/4260#post_25951706

Using 100A of load (which is realistic for a Ryzen around 4Ghz) worst case overvolt is 57mV for LLC1 and 71mV for LLC2. That would mean you'd need much lower Vcore than LLC compensates for to stay below 1.425 at all times (including transients). Ofc it's everybody's own decision if short spikes above VID are a problem or not. However, I don't see the benefit of running LLC. The max voltage will only be applied under low-load scenarios where current is low. Sure you can get lower VID by using LLC, but you gain nothing since the load voltage is what dictates stability and idle voltage is pretty much irrelevant. The spikes will be more or less the same, with more severe peaks above VID the higher LLC is.


----------



## ggdfdgd3

@elmor (or anyone else who might know)

What exactly does Super I/O Clock Skew do? I have tried looking for an answer for a while now and haven't been able to find anything.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalfrost*
> 
> Looking at this post from The Stilt: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/4260#post_25951706
> 
> Using 100A of load (which is realistic for a Ryzen around 4Ghz) worst case overvolt is 57mV for LLC1 and 71mV for LLC2. That would mean you'd need much lower Vcore than LLC compensates for to stay below 1.425 at all times (including transients). Ofc it's everybody's own decision if short spikes above VID are a problem or not. However, I don't see the benefit of running LLC. The max voltage will only be applied under low-load scenarios where current is low. Sure you can get lower VID by using LLC, but you gain nothing since the load voltage is what dictates stability and idle voltage is pretty much irrelevant. The spikes will be more or less the same, with more severe peaks above VID the higher LLC is.


LLC is not applied at low load, it is applied at any and all load. If your CPU needs 1.387v under load, you cant get there if your VID is set to 1.425 and anything lower than LLC 3. With no load, you'll sit at 1.425, as the load is increased, your vcore will droop down to roughly 1.387v at full load.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can I get help with a few more testing 1201? Want to confirm that the freezing report was an isolated incident.
> 
> Link repost: BIOS 1201


Initial boot flawless, quickly able to restore to my last overclocking of CPU and memory. No instability or issues yet. Looking great at this point.


----------



## Ramad

Have been running my 16GB RAM at 2933Mhz using 2666Mhz strap with the timings 14-16-16-16-32 for a while. The RAM requires voltage around 1.37V to boot and 1.36V to run stable in Windows. It will not run at 3200Mhz not even at 1.45V, and I suspected the tRFC timings to be the problem that we are all having running our RAM at their rated speed. tRFC on every board running RYZEN is stuck at 312T choking the RAM and forcing the users to run the RAM at higher voltages to obtain stability.

In order to get looser tRFC timing I moved the RAM sticks from A2 and B2 to A1 and B1. That made the tRFC timings looser at 347T and my RAM runs now at 2933Mhz with the same timing but requires only 1.26V in the BIOS. This shows what is broken in every BIOS (thanks to AMD), and that is too tight tRFC timings.

Previous settings with RAM at A2 and B2, tRFC at 312T:



Current settings with the RAM at A1 and B1, tRFC at 347T:



So, if your RAM requires ridicules voltage to run then try moving them to A1 and B1, try it, it may work better for you. Using BIOS 0079 by the way.


----------



## Timur Born

Good find! Did you check if other sub timings are affected by the change of dimms slots?


----------



## Plissken

Hello, just joined the forum.

I need help to get my G.Skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZ kit to run at 3600 but don't know which settings I should look at to achieve that. Can somebody tell me how to do it? I'm going crazy.

My cpu is a Ryzen 1700X.

(If you can specify which settings and what value to set...every single one!)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> SVI2 TFN is the one that seems to be the MOST accurate for the ch6, only one i go by.


Does that sensor show up in HWMonitor? If so, which is it? I have trouble making sense of input from HWInfo64, and have been using HWMonitor for some time.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Good find! Did you check if other sub timings are affected by the change of dimms slots?


Yes, only tRFC timings 1,2x and 4x change.

RAM at A2 and B2:



RAM at A2 and B2:


----------



## YoDevil

So, I tried 1.40v with LLC 3 and could pass 1 hour of Prime95.
During the test the vcore averaged 1.372v (min 1.362v, max 1.381v), and as soon as i stopped the test it went up to 1.40v again (not really sure if it didn't spike up higher than 1.40v or if HWiNFO is just doesn't update quick enough to log it).
I think i'll call it stable for now, will test more with AGESA 1005, hopefully with 3600mhz ram


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I have my strap set to 3200mhz not using bclk, i have that set manually to 100 though. Ive gone down as low as 16°C in both water/case temps (obviously), its just a shut down i don't unplug or power off my psu for anything. Not sure if being on water does any difference but would be nice to see if anyone else besides the people who already have the issue.


Forgot about the 100mhz BCLK so I fired it back up to change that; I cant get it to consistently boot at normal temps at this point (100 BCLK has always been an issue on my system on the 3200 strap but 99.8 works fine). Still working on a some settings but if I cant get it stable and normal temps, there isn't any reason to continue on with the cooler temps. If I cant find settings to work I'll do the tests at 99.8.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plissken*
> 
> Hello, just joined the forum.
> 
> I need help to get my G.Skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZ kit to run at 3600 but don't know which settings I should look at to achieve that. Can somebody tell me how to do it? I'm going crazy.
> 
> My cpu is a Ryzen 1700X.
> 
> (If you can specify which settings and what value to set...every single one!)
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It is unlikely you will get your memory to run at 3600 at this point, though not an impossibility if you are skilled at system tuning and memory overclocking. It will also in part depend on your luck of the draw with your CPU. There is a ton of info in this thread if you use search, and the guidance in the first post of this thread is an excellent starting point.

Of course the AGESA everyone is waiting for may change the game, so it's wait and see for now.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can I get help with a few more testing 1201? Want to confirm that the freezing report was an isolated incident.
> 
> Link repost: BIOS 1201


I've had the occasionally freezing issues on the main overclock screen when the voltages are showing with 0083 and 1107. I haven't seen it on other sections. I usually don't get freezing on the BIOS screens when all my settings are very stable in Windows.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> It is unlikely you will get your memory to run at 3600 at this point, though not an impossibility if you are skilled at system tuning and memory overclocking. It will also in part depend on your luck of the draw with your CPU. There are is a ton of info in this thread if you use search, and the guidance in the first post of this thread is an excellent starting point.
> 
> Of course the AGESA everyone is waiting for may change the game, so it's wait and see for now.


I'm using G-Skill Trident Z RGB that's rated at 3600mhz and have only been able to get it there with the "Refclock preset" included in the bios (think it sets it at 135). and that was with my 1600 otherwise stock. I didn't do any testing, just booted into windows, then decided against trying it. I had been able to run it with base Bclk at 3200, it was passing Memtest in Windows, but then I had my weird corruption and windows reinstall issue, haven't gotten back to testing again. About to flash over to 1201 to assist Elmor in testing that bios, as soon as I've backed up my critical stuff.


----------



## gavinh87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> It is unlikely you will get your memory to run at 3600 at this point, though not an impossibility if you are skilled at system tuning and memory overclocking. It will also in part depend on your luck of the draw with your CPU. There are is a ton of info in this thread if you use search, and the guidance in the first post of this thread is an excellent starting point.
> 
> Of course the AGESA everyone is waiting for may change the game, so it's wait and see for now.


It appears to have dissapointed a few people on the gigabyte forum and over on reddit.
I just want more memory dividers. Using Bclk has an adverse affect on my other components.


----------



## Plissken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> It is unlikely you will get your memory to run at 3600 at this point, though not an impossibility if you are skilled at system tuning and memory overclocking. It will also in part depend on your luck of the draw with your CPU. There are is a ton of info in this thread if you use search, and the guidance in the first post of this thread is an excellent starting point.
> 
> Of course the AGESA everyone is waiting for may change the game, so it's wait and see for now.


Yes, I checked it many times (the guidance in the first post) and saw that some people with the very same kit achieved 3600... the problem is, which settings should I change? Looks like I can't go over that weird 2879 atm... am I doing something wrong? I want at least 3200 but wanted to try 3600 just like those people in the first post!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Does that sensor show up in HWMonitor? If so, which is it? I have trouble making sense of input from HWInfo64, and have been using HWMonitor for some time.


Hwinfo64 is awesome because Martin (the dev) works directly with Asus so the sensors and everything else seem to be pretty damn accurate. I don't think that "sensor" would show up in hwmonitor though, i think Martin makes it work using a skew or something i believe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Forgot about the 100mhz BCLK so I fired it back up to change that; I cant get it to consistently boot at normal temps at this point (100 BCLK has always been an issue on my system on the 3200 strap but 99.8 works fine). Still working on a some settings but if I cant get it stable and normal temps, there isn't any reason to continue on with the cooler temps. If I cant find settings to work I'll do the tests at 99.8.


Yea thats a bit weird, 100mhz is fine for me, have not tried higher yet just focusing on one thing at a time then may try higher bclk just not sure how high my lpx 3200 will go.


----------



## MrBreeze

FWIW tried flashback successfully at least as far as I could tell from the blinking blue light. Still no boot, code 0d early on in POST every time. Going to RMA CPU.


----------



## Ramad

@Plissken Try manual overclock:

BCLK to 100, RAM to 2800Mhz, RAM voltage to 1.4V, set timings manually, SOC to 1.1V. Reboot, if it boots try to increase RAM speed to 3000Mhz and so on. Find the RAM speed that it can boot with without touching BCLK before trying other options.


----------



## Ramad

@ MrBreeze Did you try re-seating the CPU? this can also happen if the cooler applies to much pressure on the CPU.


----------



## Plissken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> @Plissken Try manual overclock:
> 
> BCLK to 100, RAM to 2800Mhz, RAM voltage to 1.4V, set timings manually, SOC to 1.1V. Reboot, if it boots try to increase RAM speed to 3000Mhz and so on. Find the RAM speed that it can boot with without touching BCLK before trying other options.


Ok, thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Hwinfo64 is awesome because Martin (the dev) works directly with Asus so the sensors and everything else seem to be pretty damn accurate. I don't think that "sensor" would show up in hwmonitor though, i think Martin makes it work using a skew or something i believe.
> Yea thats a bit weird, 100mhz is fine for me, have not tried higher yet just focusing on one thing at a time then may try higher bclk just not sure how high my lpx 3200 will go.


100 has always been an issue for me. Anyways, two results so far (decided to go ahead with it regardless at 100)

First (1856)
38x100 3200 strap
IHS 19.4°
Qcode 55 and a freeze (hard power down holding the power button)
Power switch to code 22, automatic reset with a fail OC message F1 to continue. BIOS settings were still there, hit F10 and successfully loaded Windows with desired settings.

Second (1907)
38x100 3200 strap
IHS 19.2°
Qcode not observed (flashed to fast to see), automatic reset and successful load into Windows but with default RAM speeds (never trained my BIOS settings).

PS. The office has become very cold; my feet and ears are now numb. Though my spirits are still high and my vodka/cranberry is tasty, my will to live is dwindling...

Edit:

Third (1922)
38x100 3200 strap
IHS 19.4°
Normal boot with proper settings in Windows

PPS. Ears colder now (mostly on the right side); minor shivering observed...


----------



## Ramad

Still going strong. 2933Mhz at 1.26V with tRFC 347T.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> 100 has always been an issue for me. Anyways, two results so far (decided to go ahead with it regardless at 100)
> 
> First (1856)
> 38x100 3200 strap
> IHS 19.4°
> Qcode 55 and a freeze (hard power down holding the power button)
> Power switch to code 22, automatic reset with a fail OC message F1 to continue. BIOS settings were still there, hit F10 and successfully loaded Windows with desired settings.
> 
> Second (1907)
> 38x100 3200 strap
> IHS 19.2°
> Qcode not observed (flashed to fast to see), automatic reset and successful load into Windows but with default RAM speeds (never trained my BIOS settings).
> 
> PS. The office has become very cold; my feet and ears are now numb. Though my spirits are still high and my vodka/cranberry is tasty, my will to live is dwindling...
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Third (1922)
> 38x100 3200 strap
> IHS 19.4°
> Normal boot with proper settings in Windows
> 
> PPS. Ears colder now (mostly on the right side); minor shivering observed...


Ah so having issues as well, mine is just f9>bootloop everytime, has never been anything else and it's an instant f9 as soon as i press the power button. Could be that the lower it goes the worse it is, still not sure. I'm going by case temp and water temp.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Still going strong. 2933Mhz at 1.26V with tRFC 347T.


I never even thought to use the other slots with the thought the sub timings would be different. I will say, 312 is as low as I can run the RAM on my Z170 with Samsung E-die (Vengeance LPX) and I can get very aggressive with that setup (4200 plus at 10-16-16-32 for benchmarking).


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Ah so having issues as well, mine is just f9>bootloop everytime, has never been anything else and it's an instant f9 as soon as i press the power button. Could be that the lower it goes the worse it is, still not sure. I'm going by case temp and water temp.


I'm measuring the IHS and the back of the socket with an IR temp gun.

Edit: I also believe the runs will be more stable at 99.8 based on past experience but that is purely speculation at this point; especially since I haven't encountered one issue consistently (it's being flaky as all hell). I cant remember what it used to spit out when I was trying 100mhz BCLK now but I may have posted it 1000+ pages ago LOL.

Edit 2: Intel rig is reporting ambient temps of 17.2 and has shut down all fans and is being passively cooled at 27° (radiator fans shut down at around 180rpm). Room is about 13°; not cold for most of you peeps but for a SoCal native, this may as well be ice age cold!


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I never even thought to use the other slots with the thought the sub timings would be different. I will say, 312 is as low as I can run the RAM on my Z170 with Samsung E-die (Vengeance LPX) and I can get very aggressive with that setup (4200 plus at 10-16-16-32 for benchmarking).


Agree. This is AMD´s mess by turning good RAM to trash on almost every motherboard.No RAM or motherboard manufacturer are responsible for this mess. Every motherboard I used before had the option to change every subtiming, but not this time. This does not reflect good on AMD, and they have to fix it fast.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Looks like we get to chose between 1T and 2T in AGESA 1.0.0.5: http://imgur.com/a/i7UYu
> 
> Not sure if that's the same with the C6H though.


Mwa hahahaha. The experimental matrix just exploded with vastly more parameters to play with. I wanna see the cunning plan that copes with this many options.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Mwa hahahaha. The experimental matrix just exploded with vastly more parameters to play with. I wanna see the cunning plan that copes with this many options.


Can they change tRFC timings?


----------



## mbcoffman

Running 1201 flashed over 1107 having 0 problems. Memory at 3200, 14 14 14 34. CPU 1800X 3982 Mhz. Noctua D15 SE cooler.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Can they change tRFC timings?


Sure looks like it with the auto values showing.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Mwa hahahaha. The experimental matrix just exploded with vastly more parameters to play with. I wanna see the cunning plan that copes with this many options.
> 
> 
> 
> Can they change tRFC timings?
Click to expand...

The photo suggests one can, although it only shows auto being used.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Sure looks like it with the auto values showing.


Thank you. tRFC should be around 416T, tRFC2 is 256T and tRFC4 is 176T for RAM @3200Mhz, then every RAM should boot fine at 1.35V.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> The photo suggests one can, although it only shows auto being used.


Yeah, that will not cut it, they should be looser. I wrote the values they can try @3200Mhz..


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Thank you. tRFC should be around 416T, tRFC2 is 256T and tRFC4 is 176T for RAM @3200Mhz, then every RAM should boot fine at 1.35V.


We shall see







I sure wish I hadn't started this damn ambient temperature boot experiment before I saw your post LOL.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Agree. This is AMD´s mess by turning good RAM to trash on almost every motherboard.No RAM or motherboard manufacturer are responsible for this mess. Every motherboard I used before had the option to change every subtiming, but not this time. This does not reflect good on AMD, and they have to fix it fast.


You could also, maybe assume the plaform is still maturing and give it time? That or go back to Intel I suppose. Underdogs have a lot less to work with than the big dogs, and they more or less rushed this platform to market, which may've been a mistake, but only time will tell. Sales numbers for R5s look pretty darned good though.


----------



## Ramad

This is the last picture of my RAM running @2933Mhz on 1.26V and tRFC 347, just to prove that it´s stable at the speed and voltage. I hope @elmore can take a look at it too.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Hate to reply to myself but, for Elmor's perusal:

Have flashed over to 1201, reset the settings I was using and reactivated my PStates, I'll start running some testing from here but everything looks fine on initial go. I daresay it feels like this bios booted faster, but it may just be placebo.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> You could also, maybe assume the plaform is still maturing and give it time? That or go back to Intel I suppose. Underdogs have a lot less to work with than the big dogs, and they more or less rushed this platform to market, which may've been a mistake, but only time will tell. Sales numbers for R5s look pretty darned good though.


Easy buddy, I have been an AMD user since the Athlon Palomino time, did you try it?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> This is the last picture of my RAM running @2933Mhz on 1.26V and tRFC 347, just to prove that it´s stable at the speed and voltage. I hope @elmore can take a look at it too.


What did you set for DRAM voltage in BIOS (never consistent with what is reported in HWiNFO for me)?


----------



## Ramad

I guess that everybody sees a new member with few posts then assumes they don´t know a thing, because the number of posts is the currency here, am I right? Stop patronizing every new member, the value is in the post not the number of you posts.

Have a nice day/evening/night everybody.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I guess that everybody sees a new member with few posts then assumes they don´t know a thing, because the number of posts is the currency here, am I right? Stop patronizing every new member, the value is in the post not the number of you posts.
> 
> Have a nice day/evening/night everybody.


Who's patronizing anyone?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> What did you set for DRAM voltage in BIOS (never consistent with what is reported in HWiNFO for me)?


1.26V, but it fluctuates a lot 1.3V is the boot voltage, just in case. I always go by the value I put in the BIOS.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Easy buddy, I have been an AMD user since the Athlon Palomino time, did you try it?


If we're whipping out e-peens, I've been a user since Athlon Thunderbird, and have never built an Intel rig for personal use (just for clients and friends who wanted them), so...there's that.

Edit: Moving on past that...I've always done my benching with Aida, Prime95 and recently some RealBench and OCCT, If I wanted to use IBT, what settings and time do most people use when calling IBT stable?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> If we're whipping out e-peens, I've been a user since Athlon Thunderbird, and have never built an Intel rig for personal use (just for clients and friends who wanted them), so...there's that.


Then you know this is the very first time AMD messed with the RAM, or did I miss something over the years?


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Then you know this is the very first time AMD messed with the RAM, or did I miss something over the years?


I don't know that they've "messed up" All I was suggesting was that we should give them some time before we declare it a mistake. It could be they don't want to release timings to full user control until they reach a certain stability marker. Anyone who's used AMD for any number of years knows they've always been a bit picky (maybe even 'funky" with RAM, RAM timings, and the like. It tends to end up benefiting your AMD rigs as a whole when you find the right RAM and settings more than it tends to Intel, I suspect that'll still be true, once things settle down a hair.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggdfdgd3*
> 
> @elmor (or anyone else who might know)
> 
> What exactly does Super I/O Clock Skew do? I have tried looking for an answer for a while now and haven't been able to find anything.


It affects signaling on the LPC bus, if Disabled it's safe to go above 1.2V on CPU SOC Voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> This is the last picture of my RAM running @2933Mhz on 1.26V and tRFC 347, just to prove that it´s stable at the speed and voltage. I hope @elmore can take a look at it too.


Nice find! You'll be able to adjust it manually in the update later this month.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Hate to reply to myself but, for Elmor's perusal:
> 
> Have flashed over to 1201, reset the settings I was using and reactivated my PStates, I'll start running some testing from here but everything looks fine on initial go. I daresay it feels like this bios booted faster, but it may just be placebo.


We haven't changed anything related to boot speed or dram settings, so most likely placebo. The again, BIOS updates can do the weirdest things sometimes


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> It affects signaling on the LPC bus, if Disabled it's safe to go above 1.2V on CPU SOC Voltage.
> Nice find! You'll be able to adjust it manually in the update later this month.
> We haven't changed anything related to boot speed or dram settings, so most likely placebo. The again, BIOS updates can do the weirdest things sometimes


Sometimes I think it like...boots faster when a BIOS is fresh and new..like a BAYBEH! I dunno.  I'll let you know if anything weird crops up, but seems ok so far.


----------



## gavinh87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> If we're whipping out e-peens, I've been a user since Athlon Thunderbird, and have never built an Intel rig for personal use (just for clients and friends who wanted them), so...there's that.
> 
> Edit: Moving on past that...I've always done my benching with Aida, Prime95 and recently some RealBench and OCCT, If I wanted to use IBT, what settings and time do most people use when calling IBT stable?


I usually do 10 runs of max. Are you using the AVX version?


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> If we're whipping out e-peens, I've been a user since Athlon Thunderbird, and have never built an Intel rig for personal use (just for clients and friends who wanted them), so...there's that.
> 
> Edit: Moving on past that...I've always done my benching with Aida, Prime95 and recently some RealBench and OCCT, If I wanted to use IBT, what settings and time do most people use when calling IBT stable?


My first AMD build was on an AMD 386-40, but because I was going cheap, it took four motherboards to get one that actually worked properly. I remember the first one didn't work at all, the second wouldn't boot into Turbo mode. The third was a bit iffy, but the fourth finally had everything working properly.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> 1.26V, but it fluctuates a lot 1.3V is the boot voltage, just in case. I always go by the value I put in the BIOS.


Wow, I've never had it read that close. I updated to the latest version of HWiNFO earlier today but didnt focus on the DRAM voltage, I'll have to check it out again.


----------



## finalheaven

@elmor

Running 1201 now. Runs well without issue like 1107.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Sometimes I think it like...boots faster when a BIOS is fresh and new..like a BAYBEH! I dunno.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you know if anything weird crops up, but seems ok so far.


You can always check task manager>startup>BIOS time and see what you get. From 1002 to 1107 i went from 19.5 to 14.5 average respectively.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Sometimes I think it like...boots faster when a BIOS is fresh and new..like a BAYBEH! I dunno.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you know if anything weird crops up, but seems ok so far.


The old 'my system somehow feels snappier after this BIOS update.'


----------



## madweazl

Since we're talking about firsts, mine was a 4000+ (preceded by a P4 2.4 B and Celeron 566). The P4 2.4 was my first water cooled rig but it was a terrible overclocker compared to the C stepped version. That little Celeron 566 was a beast and actually went over 1.1ghz at one point though (TEC with a PEP66/Delta fan combo). It wouldn't stay cold long but it would long enough to run the Mad Onion benchmarks of the era; it held the top results for any CPU with a TNT (non-ultra) GPU. What ever happened to Abit? Such good motherboards back in the day. Sorry, didn't mean to derail, I've been drinking. DONT JUDGE ME


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can I get help with a few more testing 1201? Want to confirm that the freezing report was an isolated incident.
> 
> Link repost: BIOS 1201


No freezes, but I have had this problems, similarly with bios 1107 and 1002:

- *Memory timings* Corsair (2*16 GB Hynix) CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 highs -> CL18 works at full speed (3000), instead of stock = CL15... when set this data always I have reset CMOS and reconfigure Bios.
- *Always corruption and malfunction of Aura software after flash new BIOS* (see images or pictures). At boot, led RGB light on, go to Aura and the error happens.
Edit again: *AURA doesn´t work in any way* (neither the Softw. original nor the new)








- *Still a problem at boot*: in 1107, the sequence was: boot, down, boot, down and final boot to W10; with 1201 is -> boot, down, and boot to W10 (I hope next Bios can correct this...although I recognize an improvement).

*FOR CURIOSITY*, what are these two files .exe and .sys ? (see last imagen):

*Last thing*: is normal that eight CPU moves diferents speed (up/down/up...) and look like a musical spectrum (see image too) when apply P0/P1/P2 states? and last question: P1 apply ever?


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The old 'my system somehow feels snappier after this BIOS update.'


I would guess that if your machine is mostly stable but not 100 percent, and then you install a new BIOS that gets it closer to fully stable, it might feel a bit faster, fewer errors in the system that need to be corrected by the OS and such.


----------



## egandt

Just installed 1107, and configured as I had previous with BIOS 0083, however while P-States is working in that I'm running at 3900Mhz, I'm not seeing the CPU ever down shift from 3900Mhz, so I'm unsure why the P-State is not allowing the CPU to ever down shift as it had previously done.

Any suggestion, since the Speed is correct it must be using the P-State I set, but in the past this also meant the CPU would down shift the speed and Power utilization when Idle (or near Idle), which is no longer happening.

Only thing I can think of is that it is the AMD Ryzen Balanced Power plan, but I thought that was suppose to still allow the CPU to downshift as needed.

Thanks,
ERIC


----------



## skline00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> If we're whipping out e-peens, I've been a user since Athlon Thunderbird, and have never built an Intel rig for personal use (just for clients and friends who wanted them), so...there's that.
> 
> Edit: Moving on past that...I've always done my benching with Aida, Prime95 and recently some RealBench and OCCT, If I wanted to use IBT, what settings and time do most people use when calling IBT stable?


Anyone remember the AMD 386-40? Really "jacked up" my Intel 386DX33!


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> ... snip ... What ever happened to Abit? Such good motherboards back in the day.


Well, funny thing about Abit, at least for the KT7, was that they decided to use capacitors that some Chinese guy started a company to make after learning the technology in Japan. Unfortunately for many, he didn't take away the technology for stabilizing the caps for long term operation. So, the KT7 operated with progressively worse stability as the caps slowly distended. Resulting glitches of some sort would damage Windows OS data moving to the the hard drive, and cause corruption and the need for a rebuild (vastly more tedious than a Linux install). When I finally gave up on the board and tore into the computer case, not knowing about this issue at the time, I could see the damaged and leaking capacitors. I also found out that Abit had had a recall, but it ended two months before my discovery. I would never again buy a board from them.

P.S. DFI at that time had a sales pitch that included their exclusive use of Japanese capacitors.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavinh87*
> 
> I usually do 10 runs of max. Are you using the AVX version?


I am using IntelBurnTest V2 (v2.54 by Agent GOD) has Standard, High, Very High, Maximum, and Custom under "Stress Level" I can tell it how many threads I want, and how many times I want it to run. Is that not the same IBT everyone else is using?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egandt*
> 
> Just installed 1107, and configured as I had previous with BIOS 0083, however while P-States is working in that I'm running at 3900Mhz, I'm not seeing the CPU ever down shift from 3900Mhz, so I'm unsure why the P-State is not allowing the CPU to ever down shift as it had previously done.
> 
> Any suggestion, since the Speed is correct it must be using the P-State I set, but in the past this also meant the CPU would down shift the speed and Power utilization when Idle (or near Idle), which is no longer happening.
> 
> Only thing I can think of is that it is the AMD Ryzen Balanced Power plan, but I thought that was suppose to still allow the CPU to downshift as needed.
> 
> Thanks,
> ERIC


Use ryzen or balanced and make sure min processor state is set to 5%


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> I am using IntelBurnTest V2 (v2.54 by Agent GOD) has Standard, High, Very High, Maximum, and Custom under "Stress Level" I can tell it how many threads I want, and how many times I want it to run. Is that not the same IBT everyone else is using?


Theres an avx version made for amds version of hyperthreading (avx)


----------



## frellingfahrbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egandt*
> 
> Just installed 1107, and configured as I had previous with BIOS 0083, however while P-States is working in that I'm running at 3900Mhz, I'm not seeing the CPU ever down shift from 3900Mhz, so I'm unsure why the P-State is not allowing the CPU to ever down shift as it had previously done.
> 
> Any suggestion, since the Speed is correct it must be using the P-State I set, but in the past this also meant the CPU would down shift the speed and Power utilization when Idle (or near Idle), which is no longer happening.
> 
> Only thing I can think of is that it is the AMD Ryzen Balanced Power plan, but I thought that was suppose to still allow the CPU to downshift as needed.
> 
> Thanks,
> ERIC


If you are using unmodified Ryzen powerplan it does not lower clocks automatically, you'll have to edit it by changing the "minimum processor state" to something lower than the default (90% I think). Something like 50% should let you see the pstates take effect.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egandt*
> 
> Just installed 1107, and configured as I had previous with BIOS 0083, however while P-States is working in that I'm running at 3900Mhz, I'm not seeing the CPU ever down shift from 3900Mhz, so I'm unsure why the P-State is not allowing the CPU to ever down shift as it had previously done.
> 
> Any suggestion, since the Speed is correct it must be using the P-State I set, but in the past this also meant the CPU would down shift the speed and Power utilization when Idle (or near Idle), which is no longer happening.
> 
> Only thing I can think of is that it is the AMD Ryzen Balanced Power plan, but I thought that was suppose to still allow the CPU to downshift as needed.
> 
> Thanks,
> ERIC


Downclocking using P-States is different than C-States. Both reduces voltages, however, C-states appear to do so without downclocking. It supposedly just shuts down cores or changes the speed of each core so quickly that monitors cannot measure it. However, C-States appear to work because you can compare system or CPU total watts used. There is minimal difference which is why I believe AMD set the minimum processor to 90%. It will not appear to downclock but power savings are the same and I believe there are improvements to performance by leaving it at 90%.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Theres an avx version made for amds version of hyperthreading (avx)


Where might one get such a creature?


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> My first AMD build was on an AMD 386-40, but because I was going cheap, it took four motherboards to get one that actually worked properly. I remember the first one didn't work at all, the second wouldn't boot into Turbo mode. The third was a bit iffy, but the fourth finally had everything working properly.


Wow, that's before my time (at least as a builder) first PC I owned when I was 12 was a 486-SuX, Crappard Hell from Wallyworld.  I later upgraded it to a DiX and put 4 more megs of RAM in it for a total of EIGHT. That 4MB was $200.00 bucks too, was a Christmas gift. That and the 540MB HDD that I got (an upgrade from the stock 120MB). We used Apple IIs and XTs in school but I never owned an actual 5.25 drive myself. Then years later in college, one of my profs showed me a ONE INCH Floppy disk, the thing was huge. 

Does anyone remember Ali Magic chipsets back in the day? Talk about some sketchy stuff...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You can always check task manager>startup>BIOS time and see what you get. From 1002 to 1107 i went from 19.5 to 14.5 average respectively.


I have been doing this forever, and did not know that existed! That's cool. 18.2 seconds right now, but only had one boot.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The old 'my system somehow feels snappier after this BIOS update.'


Yes. That. You know I bet you guys could release the same BIOS and just increment it, and we'd all be like "Wow, this BIOS is so much better than the old one!" or "What did you guys do? This BIOS is a total fail, I can't even boot now, reverting!" 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Well, funny thing about Abit, at least for the KT7, was that they decided to use capacitors that some Chinese guy started a company to make after learning the technology in Japan. Unfortunately for many, he didn't take away the technology for stabilizing the caps for long term operation. So, the KT7 operated with progressively worse stability as the caps slowly distended. Resulting glitches of some sort would damage Windows OS data moving to the the hard drive, and cause corruption and the need for a rebuild (vastly more tedious than a Linux install). When I finally gave up on the board and tore into the computer case, not knowing about this issue at the time, I could see the damaged and leaking capacitors. I also found out that Abit had had a recall, but it ended two months before my discovery. I would never again buy a board from them.
> 
> P.S. DFI at that time had a sales pitch that included their exclusive use of Japanese capacitors.


I have a friend who used to swear by ABit back in the day, I was always an Asus guy, I've owned nothing but Asus boards personally except one MSI "prototype" AM3 board (that still used an NVidia chipset for my 965BE), and I've got one now running an FM2+ 7890K SFF rig in a Node202 case that's my "spare" machine.


----------



## Mandarb

Quick question: when using P-state OC it was said that C-States need to be active. Do C-State need to be set to "enabled" or is "auto" also good to go?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Where might one get such a creature?


http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202


This appears visually the same as the one I have, but I'll use it just to be sure.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> Quick question: when using P-state OC it was said that C-States need to be active. Do C-State need to be set to "enabled" or is "auto" also good to go?


I believe auto is enough. Or at least I leave it on auto and it appears to reduce power draw through CPU Package Power and CPU+SoC Power which is an indicator that C-States are working.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> This appears visually the same as the one I have, but I'll use it just to be sure.


It's the one we started using with FX linked in the Vishera Club thread. So far it's been on point with my Ryzen setup, albeit requiring more volts than any other stressor save Y-Cruncher.


----------



## alucardis666

So I'm getting hard locks in games and the error "Application has been blocked for accessing graphics hardware" Is this a bad GPU overclock or is it my RAM timings being too tight? (14-11-11-11-11-11)

I can't seem to game longer than 5-10 minutes at a time before this occurs. And I've already tried clean installing Nvidia Drivers with DDU.


----------



## Gadfly

Any word on a 36 / 40 dram multiplier in 1005?


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> 1201 since yesterday, not a single problem here, but it didnt fix my led problem


My cablemod RGB led worked in Bios 1107 but not in 1201.








I think is Aura software problem.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Any word on a 36 / 40 dram multiplier in 1005?


I think you guys are asking too much.

There are people who blame Ryzen for the inflated RAM prices, don't want to spend a good amount of money on B-dies, then asks for 3600MHz and even 4000MHz Memory

Oh well.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> My cablemod RGB led worked in Bios 1107 but not in 1201.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think is Aura software problem.


I wouldn't touch Aura with a 10 foot pole until Elmor reports it safe....


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> My cablemod RGB led worked in Bios 1107 but not in 1201.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think is Aura software problem.


Cablemod RGB stopped working since 1107 here. I think it happened after I switched my PSU switch to off to flush my loop.


----------



## hd326

Hi guys. I have a lot of new gear coming in tomorrow, namely the ASUS Crosshair Hero VI, Ryzen 7 1700. I've done some research on the topic but I haven't seen this topic covered and so I wanted to ask this question.

Now I want to have a stable overclock and I hear that you can get 3.9-4.0ghz with the Ryzen @ ~1.35V. My question is, if you can clock it to 3.9ghz, and you set your VCore too low, how would that translate if something is having "trouble"? Would the CPU just turn off because it is not getting enough power?

How exactly can I find the balance? Which tests do I run? I've heard of Prime95 but there are many other ones from the looks of it, and I just want to know which ones are an accurate representation of safe overclocking stability.

Thanks.


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hd326*
> 
> Hi guys. I have a lot of new gear coming in tomorrow, namely the ASUS Crosshair Hero VI, Ryzen 7 1700. I've done some research on the topic but I haven't seen this topic covered and so I wanted to ask this question.
> 
> Now I want to have a stable overclock and I hear that you can get 3.9-4.0ghz with the Ryzen @ ~1.35V. My question is, if you can clock it to 3.9ghz, and you set your VCore too low, how would that translate if something is having "trouble"? Would the CPU just turn off because it is not getting enough power?
> 
> How exactly can I find the balance? Which tests do I run? I've heard of Prime95 but there are many other ones from the looks of it, and I just want to know which ones are an accurate representation of safe overclocking stability.
> 
> Thanks.


I have 4.0GHz at 1.39V stable here. (with LLC at 3)
If your OC fail, you'll have a black screen and the error code 8.

I'm using realbench.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> My cablemod RGB led worked in Bios 1107 but not in 1201.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think is Aura software problem.


Hm, you might try the configure thing in Aura. Both my RGB strips, and the motherboard RGB is working for me on 1201.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hd326*
> 
> Hi guys. I have a lot of new gear coming in tomorrow, namely the ASUS Crosshair Hero VI, Ryzen 7 1700. I've done some research on the topic but I haven't seen this topic covered and so I wanted to ask this question.
> 
> Now I want to have a stable overclock and I hear that you can get 3.9-4.0ghz with the Ryzen @ ~1.35V. My question is, if you can clock it to 3.9ghz, and you set your VCore too low, how would that translate if something is having "trouble"? Would the CPU just turn off because it is not getting enough power?
> 
> How exactly can I find the balance? Which tests do I run? I've heard of Prime95 but there are many other ones from the looks of it, and I just want to know which ones are an accurate representation of safe overclocking stability.
> 
> Thanks.


You're always playing the Silicon Lottery, so you may or may not manage it. I've got 3.95 stable @ around 1.375v on my Ryzen 5 1600, and I feel that's fairly good considering it's stock 3.2 boost 3.6. If you've never OCd before, definitely check out the guide and info on page one of this thread, RealBench is a good test, Intel Burn Test (IBT), Prime95, Aida64, and OCCT are just some of the ones you can use. You'll definitely want Cinebench R15 as well. The real key too is testing your memory stability (if you're going to clock it--and you should as it seems to help Ryzen a lot, though it'll get much better with the coming BIOS updates. Ryzen is very memory sensitive, and choice matters a lot, try to get something with Samsung "B" Dies if possible, as they seem to have the best results so far.

Just some early basic info.


----------



## madweazl

OK, I have 10 results for booting with IHS temps below 20°

All tests performed with 38x100 and 3200 14-14-14-34. I used a combination of voltages that had proven to be reliable during previous tests and auto voltages that are all substantially higher than what were used by @Bluej511. Temperatures were measured with an IR temp gun aimed at the IHS and the back of the socket.

Test 1
IHS 19.4°
Locked at Qcode 55. Powered down (held power switch until shut down). Upon reboot, received an overclock failed message with a prompt to hit F1. Checked settings, hit F10, and had a successful boot with those settings.
Observation: failed to boot properly

Test 2
IHS 19.2°
System rebooted before any Qcode was observed (flashed something and rebooted almost instantly). System rebooted on its own and trained as expected. Upon checking settings in HWiNFO, the memory showed JEDEC defaults of 2133 at C15 timings.
Observation: failed to boot properly

Test 3
IHS 19.4°
Observation: system booted properly

Test 4
IHS 19.4°
Observation: system booted properly

Test 5
IHS 18.6°
Observation: system booted properly

Test 6
IHS 19.2°
Observation: system booted properly

Test 7
IHS 18.6°
Observation: system booted properly

Test 8
IHS 18.2°
Observation: system booted properly
Idle temps of 22.5° (wish I could get this on a daily basis...)

Test 9
IHS 18°
F9 reboot with subsequent boot to Windows. Memory running at 2133 in Windows.
Observation: failed to boot properly

Test 10
IHS 17.8°
Observation: system booted properly (idle temps 22°)

Based on the results, I suspect the first two failed boots were due to auto settings "training" though I cant positively conclude they were due to auto settings or temperature. With that said, seven of 10 runs below 20° booted properly. Ambient temps in the room are currently below 16° and I'm taking an extended pause to let things cool down a little further before I do a final run for the evening.

My Intel rig shows ambient temps in the room below 17°. The Ryzen build is a couple feet further from the window and likely a little warmer.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://flic.kr/p/UHTgMc



Test 11
IHS 17.3°
Observation: system booted properly
Idle temps below 22°
https://flic.kr/p/TukFFc

My opinion: I see nothing to indicate this is related to temperatures below 20° (above 16° as I have no conclusive date below this). I'll leave my office open tonight and perform another start tomorrow morning for giggles with these settings.

Edit: this last capture shows a failed memory training; time to investigate further.

Edit 2: did a reboot after a bit @18° and it booted as expected with the proper timings. With that said, there is an inconsistency that I dont trust.


----------



## hd326

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> I have 4.0GHz at 1.39V stable here. (with LLC at 1.3V)
> If your OC fail, you'll have a black screen and the error code 8.
> 
> I'm using realbench.


Many thanks, just did some quick research and learned about LLC on msi's website and I understand how it functions now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> You're always playing the Silicon Lottery, so you may or may not manage it. I've got 3.95 stable @ around 1.375v on my Ryzen 5 1600, and I feel that's fairly good considering it's stock 3.2 boost 3.6. If you've never OCd before, definitely check out the guide and info on page one of this thread, RealBench is a good test, Intel Burn Test (IBT), Prime95, Aida64, and OCCT are just some of the ones you can use. You'll definitely want Cinebench R15 as well. The real key too is testing your memory stability (if you're going to clock it--and you should as it seems to help Ryzen a lot, though it'll get much better with the coming BIOS updates. Ryzen is very memory sensitive, and choice matters a lot, try to get something with Samsung "B" Dies if possible, as they seem to have the best results so far.
> 
> Just some early basic info.


Thanks. I'm definitely new to overclocking and in fact this is my first PC that I'm building as well, though I've never heard of testing memory stability. I have a Samsung 850 EVO 500GB and it runs just fine.

Edit: Sorry were you talking about the memory as in ram? I have the Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 MHz DDR4 coming in, so I'm pretty excited. I saw on the list that many have it here also.

Edit2: I guess the RAM I have coming in isn't Samsung "B" die. I hope it's still at least smooth. Don't really feel like returning it, but I guess I will have to. Not sure yet.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> 1201 since yesterday, not a single problem here, but it didnt fix my led problem


My LEDs were off for a while till I figured out how to totally uninstall the GSkill rgb. Allowing me to reinstall Aura so I could reset defaults and completely uninstall again.

Pretty sure it required a reboot and or power off.


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hd326*
> 
> Many thanks, just did some quick research and learned about LLC on msi's website and I understand how it functions now.
> Thanks. I'm definitely new to overclocking and in fact this is my first PC that I'm building as well, though I've never heard of testing memory stability. I have a Samsung 850 EVO 500GB and it runs just fine.
> 
> Edit: Sorry were you talking about the memory as in ram? I have the Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 MHz DDR4 coming in, so I'm pretty excited. I saw on the list that many have it here also.


I meant LLC at 3, (don't go higher), not LLC at 1.3V


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> I meant LLC at 3, *(don't go higher)*, not LLC at 1.3V


Why? Dont just leave blanket statements like this. There will be some that disagree with me but dont flat out make a statement like this without information as to why.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> OK, I have 10 results for booting with IHS temps below 20°
> 
> All tests performed with 38x100 and 3200 14-14-14-34. I used a combination of voltages that had proven to be reliable during previous tests and auto voltages that are all substantially higher than what were used by @bluej511. Temperatures were measured with an IR temp gun aimed at the IHS and the back of the socket.
> 
> Test 1
> IHS 19.4°
> Locked at Qcode 55. Powered down (held power switch until shut down). Upon reboot, received an overclock failed message with a prompt to hit F1. Checked settings, hit F10, and had a successful boot with those settings.
> Observation: failed to boot properly
> 
> Test 2
> IHS 19.2°
> System rebooted before any Qcode was observed (flashed something and rebooted almost instantly). System rebooted on its own and trained as expected. Upon checking settings in HWiNFO, the memory showed JEDEC defaults of 2133 at C15 timings.
> Observation: failed to boot properly
> 
> Test 3
> IHS 19.4°
> Observation: system booted properly
> 
> Test 4
> IHS 19.4°
> Observation: system booted properly
> 
> Test 5
> IHS 18.6°
> Observation: system booted properly
> 
> Test 6
> IHS 19.2°
> Observation: system booted properly
> 
> Test 7
> IHS 18.6°
> Observation: system booted properly
> 
> Test 8
> IHS 18.2°
> Observation: system booted properly
> Idle temps of 22.5° (wish I could get this on a daily basis...)
> 
> Test 9
> IHS 18°
> F9 reboot with subsequent boot to Windows. Memory running at 2133 in Windows.
> Observation: failed to boot properly
> 
> Test 10
> IHS 17.8°
> Observation: system booted properly (idle temps 22°)
> 
> Based on the results, I suspect the first two failed boots were due to auto settings "training" though I cant positively conclude they were due to auto settings or temperature. With that said, seven of 10 runs below 20° booted properly. Ambient temps in the room are currently below 16° and I'm taking an extended pause to let things cool down a little further before I do a final run for the evening.
> 
> My Intel rig shows ambient temps in the room below 17°. The Ryzen build is a couple feet further from the window and likely a little warmer.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/UHTgMc
> 
> 
> 
> Test 11
> IHS 17.3°
> Observation: system booted properly
> Idle temps below 22°
> https://flic.kr/p/TukFFc
> 
> My opinion: I see nothing to indicate this is related to temperatures below 20° (above 16° as I have no conclusive date below this). I'll leave my office open tonight and perform another start tomorrow morning for giggles with these settings.
> 
> Edit: this last capture shows a failed memory training; time to investigate further.
> 
> Edit 2: did a reboot after a bit @18° and it booted as expected with the proper timings. With that said, there is an inconsistency that I dont trust.


this is very interesting

could it be possible that certain batches of ryzen 7's have this issue?

also my ambient atm is 18 during the day and roughly 13 at night


----------



## madweazl

OK, one more at 18° before I go to bed (ambient 15.7°).
Booted properly

One thing of note: every one of these results displayed a qcode of 40 while I've not observed a single instance of this with a different BCLK (all else have been 24 booting into Windows).


----------



## district9prawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> This is the last picture of my RAM running @2933Mhz on 1.26V and tRFC 347, just to prove that it´s stable at the speed and voltage. I hope @elmore can take a look at it too.


I just gave the other slots on my board a try. On the 3200 strap my tRFC is 560 and on the 2933 strap it is 514. After 20 mins of quick testing I'm not seeing any difference in stability unfortunately.

Also all other timings I can see in Aida have remained the same.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> PS. The office has become very cold; my feet and ears are now numb. Though my spirits are still high and my vodka/cranberry is tasty, my will to live is dwindling...
> 
> PPS. Ears colder now (mostly on the right side); minor shivering observed...


 You should worry if you start feeling warm and euphoric. But that could be the vodka.

But you are still sad and shivering so thats fine then.

FOR SCIENCE!


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Mwa hahahaha. The experimental matrix just exploded with vastly more parameters to play with. I wanna see the cunning plan that copes with this many options.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> Anyone remember the AMD 386-40? Really "jacked up" my Intel 386DX33!


OOOOh 40Mhz!

I used to get the Cyrix chips before Intel killed that company by outspending them in the courts with bull**** litigation.

It was quite cool that Cyrix could reverse engineer a CPU with a company of 30 people and they would be faster.

Would be nice to have a third choice of CPU.

I'm sure we would all have mature 8-16 core CPUs by now because intel could not have got away with bending us over for so long by dragging their multicore heels for a decade..

Competition is good. Killing Cyrix and kicking AMD to the curb with bribes and holding them at 1% market share because that is what the regulator will allow, is is not competition.

I don't think Intel will ever be off my **** list for all the crap they've pulled in the past.

Oops , tangential........


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I think you guys are asking too much.
> 
> There are people who blame Ryzen for the inflated RAM prices, don't want to spend a good amount of money on B-dies, then asks for 3600MHz and even 4000MHz Memory
> 
> Oh well.


I am not asking for to much, I want my brand new 2017 CPU to support high freq memory like the 2 year old intels. That is hardly "too much to ask". I will gladly pay for that 4266 memory to use those higher dividers; AMD has to give them to use first.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I think you guys are asking too much.
> 
> There are people who blame Ryzen for the inflated RAM prices, don't want to spend a good amount of money on B-dies, then asks for 3600MHz and even 4000MHz Memory
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not asking for to much, I want my brand new 2017 CPU to support high freq memory like the 2 year old intels. That is hardly "too much to ask". I will gladly pay for that 4266 memory to use those higher dividers; AMD has to give them to use first.
Click to expand...

You're comparing apples to oranges.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I think you guys are asking too much.
> 
> There are people who blame Ryzen for the inflated RAM prices, don't want to spend a good amount of money on B-dies, then asks for 3600MHz and even 4000MHz Memory
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not asking for to much, I want my *brand new 2017 CPU* to support high freq memory like the 2 year old intels. That is hardly "too much to ask". I will gladly pay for that 4266 memory to use those higher dividers; AMD has to give them to use first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're comparing *apples* to *oranges*.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Exactly.

Brand New 2017 CPU?









Why am I not seeing X99 people asking for native 3600 and 4000 MHz support? Something must be really going wrong with AMD.









Perhaps we should ask Intel to support 4000MHz with their upcoming HEDT CPUs too.


----------



## frostywite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> OK, I have 10 results for booting with IHS temps below 20°
> 
> All tests performed with 38x100 and 3200 14-14-14-34. I used a combination of voltages that had proven to be reliable during previous tests and auto voltages that are all substantially higher than what were used by @bluej511. Temperatures were measured with an IR temp gun aimed at the IHS and the back of the socket.
> 
> Test 1
> IHS 19.4°
> Locked at Qcode 55. Powered down (held power switch until shut down). Upon reboot, received an overclock failed message with a prompt to hit F1. Checked settings, hit F10, and had a successful boot with those settings.
> Observation: failed to boot properly
> 
> Test 2
> IHS 19.2°
> System rebooted before any Qcode was observed (flashed something and rebooted almost instantly). System rebooted on its own and trained as expected. Upon checking settings in HWiNFO, the memory showed JEDEC defaults of 2133 at C15 timings.
> Observation: failed to boot properly
> 
> Test 3
> IHS 19.4°
> Observation: system booted properly
> 
> Test 4
> IHS 19.4°
> Observation: system booted properly
> 
> Test 5
> IHS 18.6°
> Observation: system booted properly
> 
> Test 6
> IHS 19.2°
> Observation: system booted properly
> 
> Test 7
> IHS 18.6°
> Observation: system booted properly
> 
> Test 8
> IHS 18.2°
> Observation: system booted properly
> Idle temps of 22.5° (wish I could get this on a daily basis...)
> 
> Test 9
> IHS 18°
> F9 reboot with subsequent boot to Windows. Memory running at 2133 in Windows.
> Observation: failed to boot properly
> 
> Test 10
> IHS 17.8°
> Observation: system booted properly (idle temps 22°)
> 
> Based on the results, I suspect the first two failed boots were due to auto settings "training" though I cant positively conclude they were due to auto settings or temperature. With that said, seven of 10 runs below 20° booted properly. Ambient temps in the room are currently below 16° and I'm taking an extended pause to let things cool down a little further before I do a final run for the evening.
> 
> My Intel rig shows ambient temps in the room below 17°. The Ryzen build is a couple feet further from the window and likely a little warmer.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/UHTgMc
> 
> 
> 
> Test 11
> IHS 17.3°
> Observation: system booted properly
> Idle temps below 22°
> https://flic.kr/p/TukFFc
> 
> My opinion: I see nothing to indicate this is related to temperatures below 20° (above 16° as I have no conclusive date below this). I'll leave my office open tonight and perform another start tomorrow morning for giggles with these settings.
> 
> Edit: this last capture shows a failed memory training; time to investigate further.
> 
> Edit 2: did a reboot after a bit @18° and it booted as expected with the proper timings. With that said, there is an inconsistency that I dont trust.


My R7 1700 is in my trailer while my house is being finished. I've cold booted as well as resumed from sleep numerous times with room temps in the 10's. I've not had any issues with mine with a very wide range of temp fluctuations.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> Brand New 2017 CPU?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I not seeing X99 people asking for native 3600 and 4000 MHz support? Something must be really going wrong with AMD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps we should ask Intel to support 4000MHz with their upcoming HEDT CPUs too.


Because X99 is old and is less than a month away from replacement?

Further... Ryzen is not an HEDT platform, it is a mainstream consumer CPU line. Not supporting faster memory out of the box was a massive failure on their part; and Yes, I fully expect X299 to support faster memory OC's out of the box, as everything I have seen so far indicates quad channel at 2667 fully supported.


----------



## mus1mus

Why didn't you go with Intel in the first place?


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Why didn't you go with Intel in the first place?


Coz Intel are evil?

And even Intel fans know this and secretly they want to buy anything else to soothe their tortured souls.

heheh,


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Coz Intel are evil?
> And even Intel fans know this and secretly they want to buy anything else to soothe their tortured souls.
> 
> heheh,


Based off experience?


----------



## Spectre-

Edit- found what i was looking for


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Based off experience?


Lol, yeah.

I bought a laptop with an intel chip once twice







. Felt guilty.

But hey, it was at the time intel were bribing Dell et al.

So perhaps I could sue Intel for forcing me to buy their stuff and harming my otherwise happy countenance.

They seem to like playing in the courts.

But that leads me to lawyers.

Good grief that could be another very lengthy, tangential digression.........


----------



## wisepds

Hello everyone.
I have read this thread from the beginning. I have a problem and I would like to know if you can help me.

I have the BIOS 1107, but the computer shuts down and shows code 8 and restarts constantly.
In 1002 bios with VRAM 1.30v (Bios showed 1,351v) pc was stable, but with 1107 bios is impossible.

Can someone give me a standart configuration or stable voltages for my PC?. At least as a reference.. no OC, only stock with 3200 mhz RAM,

CH6
Gskill Triden Z GTZ 16gb (2x8GB) CL14 (Accepted in vendor List of CH6)
Ryzen 1800x
Kraken x62 nzxt liquid cooler
Corsair 860i

I have tried with LLC1, 2, Vboot, Vram, all auto, etc.. and I can,t get stability.

Please help me.. I only want a stable pc for working hard...









Thanks everyone.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> I have read this thread from the beginning. I have a problem and I would like to know if you can help me.
> 
> I have the BIOS 1107, but the computer shuts down and shows code 8 and restarts constantly.
> In 1002 bios with VRAM 1.30v (Bios showed 1,351v) pc was stable, but with 1107 bios is impossible.
> 
> Can someone give me a standart configuration or stable voltages for my PC?. At least as a reference.. no OC, only stock with 3200 mhz RAM,
> 
> CH6
> Gskill Triden Z GTZ 16gb (2x8GB) CL14 (Accepted in vendor List of CH6)
> Ryzen 1800x
> Kraken x62 nzxt liquid cooler
> Corsair 860i
> 
> I have tried with LLC1, 2, Vboot, Vram, all auto, etc.. and I can,t get stability.
> 
> Please help me.. I only want a stable pc for working hard...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone.


I would go back to Bios 1002. Don't worry about the voltages, there within factory tolerances.


----------



## wisepds

And the 0083 bios? Which one would you recommend, 1002 or 0083?


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> This applies above 2666mhz I believe however, there is a member running C15 RAM that is actually running at C15 above 2666. I'm guessing this is because the JEDEC is C15 and using DOCP but I'm not positive.
> 
> Edit: Here is the post; it also maintained the settings outside of JEDEC profile it seems.


I have it stable at 3456mhz. With 2400 or 2600 strap with bclk. 144 bclk with 2400 strap.


----------



## Maxcielle

Today its the day!!! Ekwb should ship my Crosshair VI Hero monoblock.
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fb-asus-c6h-rgb-monoblock-nickel

Ek says they developed with Asus. @elmor were you part of it?


@elmor no more freezes with 1201. I have reflashed and i believe it was cold boot issues since believe it or not was a cold rainy day here in Lisbon.


----------



## Flyn08

Guys a noob question.

I just still don't get it: isn't ryzen auto adjusting its frequency automatically when not OC? (With ryzen power plan in windows)

I don't get the Pstates issue :/


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> I have read this thread from the beginning. I have a problem and I would like to know if you can help me.
> 
> I have the BIOS 1107, but the computer shuts down and shows code 8 and restarts constantly.
> In 1002 bios with VRAM 1.30v (Bios showed 1,351v) pc was stable, but with 1107 bios is impossible.
> 
> Can someone give me a standart configuration or stable voltages for my PC?. At least as a reference.. no OC, only stock with 3200 mhz RAM,
> 
> CH6
> Gskill Triden Z GTZ 16gb (2x8GB) CL14 (Accepted in vendor List of CH6)
> Ryzen 1800x
> Kraken x62 nzxt liquid cooler
> Corsair 860i
> 
> I have tried with LLC1, 2, Vboot, Vram, all auto, etc.. and I can,t get stability.
> 
> Please help me.. I only want a stable pc for working hard...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone.


I'm sorry, but "At least as a reference.. no OC, only stock with 3200 mhz RAM" is not possible, as with the current state of the Ryzen platform, getting memory to run at 3200 MHz is an overclock, and not one that everyone is able to achieve. There is no magic setting that anyone can give you, because everyone has slightly different silicon. We can mainly share methods of how to go about tuning your system to get the most out your particular rig, but it really is a matter of letting your components tell you what it is capable of.

Your parts list looks great, and with patience you should be able to get your rig running at a very quick and powerful level. How to go about this is littered all over this huge thread, but as you have read it, you should find some posts in just the last couple days worth that will give you a good foundation. I would suggest starting off by loading optimized defaults, and methodically working on things from there, testing for stability with each change.

I have posted how I go about a basic setup, overclocking (including memory), etc, recently. You are welcome to look at them. I would strongly recommend the guide information listed by Elmor in the first post here, and also the excellent information posted in gupsterg's thread, Ryzen Essential Info with link to owners info DB.


----------



## wisepds

Thank you!! It's true, ddr4 3200 is an overclocking...
I'll read the link and continue working and testing... but a good madure bios would help.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> Today its the day!!! Ekwb should ship my Crosshair VI Hero monoblock.
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fb-asus-c6h-rgb-monoblock-nickel
> 
> Ek says they developed with Asus. @elmor were you part of it?
> 
> 
> @elmor no more freezes with 1201. I have reflashed and i believe it was cold boot issues since believe it or not was a cold rainy day here in Lisbon.


Dang, I have to admit that is a beautiful looking block you are getting, and I'm sure your other cooling components will match it for an awesome and frosty result.


----------



## mackanz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Because X99 is old and is less than a month away from replacement?
> 
> Further... Ryzen is not an HEDT platform, it is a mainstream consumer CPU line. Not supporting faster memory out of the box was a massive failure on their part; and Yes, I fully expect X299 to support faster memory OC's out of the box, as everything I have seen so far indicates quad channel at 2667 fully supported.


Why would any chipset manufacturer support higher memory frequency than whats being produced? As far as i know, no memory manufacturer have made ic's yet with higher frequency than 2400.


----------



## Decoman

I removed the washers I mistakenly put on my inadequate cooler, however I don't understand why is the Tdie temp 30 deg C and the Cpu socket temp 60 deg C when playing Civ5? Why the 30deg difference? (Temps recorded with HWinfo64)


----------



## elmor

Regarding the low temperature issue with DRAM frequency, below 20*C is a ballpark number. It depends on the specific chip.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> Today its the day!!! Ekwb should ship my Crosshair VI Hero monoblock.
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fb-asus-c6h-rgb-monoblock-nickel
> 
> Ek says they developed with Asus. @elmor were you part of it?
> 
> 
> @elmor no more freezes with 1201. I have reflashed and i believe it was cold boot issues since believe it or not was a cold rainy day here in Lisbon.


No, not involved with that. I would've preferred this design







https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fb-asus-r5-e10-monoblock-rgb-edition


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> So I'm getting hard locks in games and the error "Application has been blocked for accessing graphics hardware" Is this a bad GPU overclock or is it my RAM timings being too tight? (14-11-11-11-11-11)
> 
> I can't seem to game longer than 5-10 minutes at a time before this occurs. And I've already tried clean installing Nvidia Drivers with DDU.


Revert to stock and see if it persists. You should probably look into what the primary timings do before lowering tRAS to 11


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Regarding the low temperature issue with DRAM frequency, below 20*C is a ballpark number. It depends on the specific chip.
> No, not involved with that. I would've preferred this design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fb-asus-r5-e10-monoblock-rgb-edition


OMG, the Asus Ryzen Master linking to an Intel block, OHH the inhumanity!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> OK, I have 10 results for booting with IHS temps below 20°
> 
> All tests performed with 38x100 and 3200 14-14-14-34. I used a combination of voltages that had proven to be reliable during previous tests and auto voltages that are all substantially higher than what were used by @Bluej511. Temperatures were measured with an IR temp gun aimed at the IHS and the back of the socket.
> 
> Test 1
> IHS 19.4°
> Locked at Qcode 55. Powered down (held power switch until shut down). Upon reboot, received an overclock failed message with a prompt to hit F1. Checked settings, hit F10, and had a successful boot with those settings.
> Observation: failed to boot properly
> 
> Test 2
> IHS 19.2°
> System rebooted before any Qcode was observed (flashed something and rebooted almost instantly). System rebooted on its own and trained as expected. Upon checking settings in HWiNFO, the memory showed JEDEC defaults of 2133 at C15 timings.
> Observation: failed to boot properly
> 
> Test 3
> IHS 19.4°
> Observation: system booted properly
> 
> Test 4
> IHS 19.4°
> Observation: system booted properly
> 
> Test 5
> IHS 18.6°
> Observation: system booted properly
> 
> Test 6
> IHS 19.2°
> Observation: system booted properly
> 
> Test 7
> IHS 18.6°
> Observation: system booted properly
> 
> Test 8
> IHS 18.2°
> Observation: system booted properly
> Idle temps of 22.5° (wish I could get this on a daily basis...)
> 
> Test 9
> IHS 18°
> F9 reboot with subsequent boot to Windows. Memory running at 2133 in Windows.
> Observation: failed to boot properly
> 
> Test 10
> IHS 17.8°
> Observation: system booted properly (idle temps 22°)
> 
> Based on the results, I suspect the first two failed boots were due to auto settings "training" though I cant positively conclude they were due to auto settings or temperature. With that said, seven of 10 runs below 20° booted properly. Ambient temps in the room are currently below 16° and I'm taking an extended pause to let things cool down a little further before I do a final run for the evening.
> 
> My Intel rig shows ambient temps in the room below 17°. The Ryzen build is a couple feet further from the window and likely a little warmer.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/UHTgMc
> 
> 
> 
> Test 11
> IHS 17.3°
> Observation: system booted properly
> Idle temps below 22°
> https://flic.kr/p/TukFFc
> 
> My opinion: I see nothing to indicate this is related to temperatures below 20° (above 16° as I have no conclusive date below this). I'll leave my office open tonight and perform another start tomorrow morning for giggles with these settings.
> 
> Edit: this last capture shows a failed memory training; time to investigate further.
> 
> Edit 2: did a reboot after a bit @18° and it booted as expected with the proper timings. With that said, there is an inconsistency that I dont trust.


Very interesting. I took am thinking it could be based on the IMC, same issue people have with getting 3200mhz even though they have the same ram as me but not being able to.

I couldn't measure IHS temps only case temp and water temp. It pretty much ONLY happened when i left it off for 4-6hrs overnight and temperatures varied between 16-19°C. I have my SoC set to 1.0v and dram/boot ram set to 1.35, although changing it made NO difference. I also couldn't get to 3200mhz until 1107, was instant code 15 on 1002.

Only reason that led me to believe its temperature related is because it went f9 and shut off instantly, after 2-3secs would reboot and do a loop. I know it's not the PSU because on the z97 it was fine, and the 3 ch6 builds i have in my room at least 2 exhibited the same behavior, one was fine some mornings then same issue the next. Theyre using different memory though not sure it matters.

Like i said its 3200mhz strap ONLY, at 2933 it booted fine at 16°C without batting an eye. So kind of at lose, you're not even getting the same errors i get on the 3 systems lol..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Regarding the low temperature issue with DRAM frequency, below 20*C is a ballpark number. It depends on the specific chip.


Ive only tested when i could, only happened when we had temps be unseasonably cold for the month of april/may and i could only do so with 1107 since 1002 couldnt get me to 3200mhz reliably but 1107 can. On 1002 with 2933 i had ZERO issues, it booted up fine, with 1107 and being able to use the 3200mhz strap and dram/dramboot at 1.35 with soc of 1.0v anything below 19°C goes like this, f9 (then i think a quick 8 code, its so fast its hard to tell), shutdowns for a couple secs then reboots at 2133 but the cpu OC is still there. Changing the fail_train to 3 made it so it boots into 3200mhz but the f9 still happened in the cold.


----------



## Naeem

back to 0083 bios from 1201 my ram still does not boot with anything more than 2133 because 1T mode ? 0083 is only bios where i can get my 4 x 8Gb trident z rgb hynix sticks to 2666 mhz


----------



## LittleVulpix

@elmor

Thank you so much for the 1201 bios. My G510 now works in bios (and also works for entering it in the first place!). No other issues with it, much appreciated - I can now ditch that second keyboard I had to use!


----------



## Timur Born

It seems that switching dimm slots is not so straightforward. When I switched my dimms I had set 1.45 V boot voltage before, while my dimms only really need 1.4 V to boot at 3302-CL14. After the switch the dimms kept booting at only 2200. Only after switching boot voltage back and forth where they able to boot at 3302-CL14 again. No I am using 1.4 V boot voltage.

Next culprit is how the switch affects Trfc without user control. My dimms are stable at 312 T, so going up to 560 T is quite a jump. My next step will be to try reaching higher memory OC frequencies at low timings that where not 100% stable in the past.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Hm, you might try the configure thing in Aura. Both my RGB strips, and the motherboard RGB is working for me on 1201.


With 1107, at the beginning happened same; but after it repair itself (?). Look like that aura don´t give tension and when push reset button it crash. So I try deactivate/activate from BIOS but light off
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Hm, you might try the configure thing in Aura. Both my RGB strips, and the motherboard RGB is working for me on 1201.


I´ll try again setting Aura, I'll try it from the other HD (old copy) with w10 and I will see what happens.

edit: It also does not work with the other HD. I'll reset CMOS again...


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> back to 0083 bios from 1201 my ram still does not boot with anything more than 2133 because 1T mode ? 0083 is only bios where i can get my 4 x 8Gb trident z rgb hunix sticks to 2666 mhz


I ran into this with my 2x16 configuration as well, though mine are Ripjaws V CL 16 3200. 2400 might work for you with 1107 the way it did for me, though you are using four sticks, not just two. With Gigabyte releasing their first Beta BIOS with 1.0.0.5, I expect we will have ours in another week or two(after proper testing. Elmor and the rest of the team don't want us TOO annoyed by broken beta BIOS code).

So, we are very close to getting 1.0.0.5, and I am not too worried about having a working system with slower memory for the next few weeks. If my system couldn't be used, or was unstable, that would be another story.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> OMG, the Asus Ryzen Master linking to an Intel block, OHH the inhumanity!!!!!!!!


@elmor ^ this


----------



## dorbot

Is anyone else having their fans not spinning up under load after resuming from sleep?

It is manifesting on 1107 and previous bios for me.

Fans are controlled from bois right now but I am looking for a lightweight bit of software that does fan control. There is Q-fan by Asus but folk say its isnt very good.

Speedfan and Argus are not Ryzen compatible, Siv makes my brain overheat when I look at it!

Edit:

Actually the fans do spin up "a bit", just not nearly as much as they should, CPU Fans get to 900RPM instead of 2250RPM during a cinebench run.

Its as if the fan smoothing time has been raised to about a minute.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Regarding the low temperature issue with DRAM frequency, below 20*C is a ballpark number. It depends on the specific chip.
> No, not involved with that. I would've preferred this design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fb-asus-r5-e10-monoblock-rgb-edition


Indeed looks better. But i do like normal blocks more. Cant see point of monoblock when VRM's hit 55-56 maximum from what i see


----------



## bluej511

So changed my timings from 16-18-18-18-36 to 16-16-16-16-36, not sure if it's going to make any difference at all. Ran 10loops of memtest64 (not sure how good it is considering its brand new), may just do more loops later but 0 errors after a total of 15 loops.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> OOOOh 40Mhz!
> 
> I used to get the Cyrix chips before Intel killed that company by outspending them in the courts with bull**** litigation.
> It was quite cool that Cyrix could reverse engineer a CPU with a company of 30 people and they would be faster.
> Would be nice to have a third choice of CPU.
> I'm sure we would all have mature 8-16 core CPUs by now because intel could not have got away with bending us over for so long by dragging their multicore heels for a decade..
> Competition is good. Killing Cyrix and kicking AMD to the curb with bribes and holding them at 1% market share because that is what the regulator will allow, is is not competition.
> I don't think Intel will ever be off my **** list for all the crap they've pulled in the past.
> 
> Oops , tangential........


How is Intel HOLDING AMD at 1% ??? Thi k its to customers they just dont buy AMD's. AMD got good products but not on Lunch day or You cant buy one at Lunch day. Like 2 months down the line and what ?? We ALMOST finished BETA testing Ryzen....


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> How is Intel HOLDING AMD at 1% ??? Thi k its to customers they just dont buy AMD's. AMD got good products but not on Lunch day or You cant buy one at Lunch day. Like 2 months down the line and what ?? We ALMOST finished BETA testing Ryzen....


I was really hoping to highlight the historical reason the AMD stuff was crap being due to them having no cash for development solely due to intels interference and the paltry fines imposed for being found guilty.

It damaged progress and kept AMD down for a decade. They are still strapped for cash but doing pretty well all things considered.

Customers wont buy crap stuff, true, but one must not forget the reason behind it.


----------



## Wally West

@elmor
@[email protected]

https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WI-FI-AC/

Any way to buy the wifi adapter kit only?


----------



## madweazl

After shutting it down last night at 2353, I fired it up this morning with an IHS temp of 15.8° and it booted without issue at 0750 (seven hours and 57 minutes below 18°). Boot was normal. I'm relatively certain ambient temps above 15° have no impact on my system. With that said, I'm able to use settings much more aggressive settings than you are when it comes to memory (I've booted all the way up to 3800 while you're struggling to hit 3200). Whether this is because of tuning or luck of the draw with CPUs, I cant answer.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://flic.kr/p/TrX6fq


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Is anyone else having their fans not spinning up under load after resuming from sleep?
> It is manifesting on 1107 and previous bios for me.
> Fans are controlled from bois right now but I am looking for a lightweight bit of software that does fan control. There is Q-fan by Asus but folk say its isnt very good.
> Speedfan and Argus are not Ryzen compatible, Siv makes my brain overheat when I look at it!
> 
> Edit:
> Actually the fans do spin up "a bit", just not nearly as much as they should, CPU Fans get to 900RPM instead of 2250RPM during a cinebench run.
> Its as if the fan smoothing time has been raised to about a minute.


No issue here on 1201/1107 and below back to 0902. I have been using CPU_Fan: PWM/Manual, CHA_1: PWM/Turbo and CHA_3: PWM/Standard via UEFI setup.

My rig is pretty much always used "Sleep/Resume".


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> After shutting it down last night at 2353, I fired it up this morning with an IHS temp of 15.8° and it booted without issue at 0750 (seven hours and 57 minutes below 18°). Boot was normal. I'm relatively certain ambient temps above 15° have no impact on my system. With that said, I'm able to use settings much more aggressive settings than you are when it comes to memory (I've booted all the way up to 3800 while you're struggling to hit 3200). Whether this is because of tuning or luck of the draw with CPUs, I cant answer.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/TrX6fq


My guess would be luck of the draw cpu, im fine for 30mins of realbench even with 1.2v, just did 15loops of memtest64 and no errors ( i know its not a lot of loops, building PCs all day so need my PC to download drivers and so on, sucks on a 12mbps connection)

Elmor did say its very CPU dependent so guessing my IMC+ram+cold temps is a no-no. In the past week I've probably cold booted 20x if not more, ive had f9>bootloop once.

Last week or the week before, every single morning at 3200mhz it was an f9>bootloop without fail lol. My guess is, got a good core but crude imc.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I was really hoping to highlight the historical reason the AMD stuff was crap being due to them having no cash for development solely due to intels interference and the paltry fines imposed for being found guilty.
> It damaged progress and kept AMD down for a decade. They are still strapped for cash but doing pretty well all things considered.
> Customers wont buy crap stuff, true, but one must not forget the reason behind it.


Reason is releasing BETA products all the time. TBH massive shame that AMD have purchased ATI. I think They would have done much better on their own. With CPU market they failed sooo hard with faildozer that i was waiting for to jump from Phenom II. It was so crap that even hardcore amd fans jumped like me. And then FURY X the Overclockers dream.... taht would not overclock for 5-6 months and then you could push it to the limit that was 30mhz over stock. Not to mention no cards in stores and bad pumps.
Or the fantastic 290x card that was killed as start with worst stock cooler in history and no AIB for 4 months.

I like AMD products cause they are beta and you need 2 figure it out to get most out of it. But 9/10 people like when product they buy brand new works out of the box.

Just look how much Ryzen improved since hiting the market. Thing is .... Its TOO LATE kinda.. Reviews been done people read up and ... now Ryzen gotten opinion of BAD gaming chips cause instead of 145fps you will have 140. I'm getting same fps on my Ryzen as i had on 5820k tho....


----------



## wisepds

I can't use Hyper-V with ryzen. They said me that "Hypervisor isn`t on, select it on bios" but i can use VirtualBox and VMWare on Windows 10 Pro Creator Update.
Anybody can run a VM with Hyper-V here?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Reason is releasing BETA products all the time. TBH massive shame that AMD have purchased ATI. I think They would have done much better on their own. With CPU market they failed sooo hard with faildozer that i was waiting for to jump from Phenom II. It was so crap that even hardcore amd fans jumped like me. And then FURY X the Overclockers dream.... taht would not overclock for 5-6 months and then you could push it to the limit that was 30mhz over stock. Not to mention no cards in stores and bad pumps.
> Or the fantastic 290x card that was killed as start with worst stock cooler in history and no AIB for 4 months.
> 
> I like AMD products cause they are beta and you need 2 figure it out to get most out of it. But 9/10 people like when product they buy brand new works out of the box.
> 
> Just look how much Ryzen improved since hiting the market. Thing is .... Its TOO LATE kinda.. Reviews been done people read up and ... now Ryzen gotten opinion of BAD gaming chips cause instead of 145fps you will have 140. I'm getting same fps on my Ryzen as i had on 5820k tho....


People who read reviews from tools and youtubers shouldnt be allowed to build PCs. The people who know what they're doing have no issues, hell mine performs the same (and better in some games) then my 4690k did.

This is the problem with everyone on youtube thinking they know but having ZERO knowledge of anything, just look at LTT and gamersnexus, salazar studios and all the other plebs who are completely clueless.


----------



## BoMbY

The Dunning-Krueger effect.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hd326*
> 
> Many thanks, just did some quick research and learned about LLC on msi's website and I understand how it functions now.
> Thanks. I'm definitely new to overclocking and in fact this is my first PC that I'm building as well, though I've never heard of testing memory stability. I have a Samsung 850 EVO 500GB and it runs just fine.
> 
> Edit: Sorry were you talking about the memory as in ram? I have the Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 MHz DDR4 coming in, so I'm pretty excited. I saw on the list that many have it here also.
> 
> Edit2: I guess the RAM I have coming in isn't Samsung "B" die. I hope it's still at least smooth. Don't really feel like returning it, but I guess I will have to. Not sure yet.


I'm not exactly super-experienced in OCing myself, though I did do quite a bit with my FX 8350 (and other client builds of AMD rigs, and a couple of Intel rigs who requested an overclock), though Ryzen is a very different animal. Do your research, read a few guides, and speak to some of those here, as there's a lot of knowledge to be had in this thread, and with the people here. Elmor and Raja of Asus hang around as well. Check out the C6H Overclocking Guide linked on the first page.. I was indeed talking about the RAM, your other RAM may work fine as well, but will likely have lesser overclocking results at least for now until the next BIOS update based on the new AMD code (there are never any guarantees, and we all wait with baited breath. Ask around here if you are interested in getting Samsung B-Die, I know my RAM kit is, but I have my own issues with RGB and Asus Aura (if you're using RGB Ram, don't mess with Aura right now, it's causing some corruption issues).


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> My LEDs were off for a while till I figured out how to totally uninstall the GSkill rgb. Allowing me to reinstall Aura so I could reset defaults and completely uninstall again.
> 
> Pretty sure it required a reboot and or power off.


How DID you do that, dorbot? I'd like to get my defaults back, and maybe make sure my motherboard LEDs aren't cooked. Should have new RAM from the egg Monday, so I don't really care what happens to this RAM at this point...


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Coz Intel are evil?
> 
> And even Intel fans know this and secretly they want to buy anything else to soothe their tortured souls.
> 
> heheh,


This is the best pro-AMD propaganda I've ever read. We need to make posters.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flyn08*
> 
> Guys a noob question.
> 
> I just still don't get it: isn't ryzen auto adjusting its frequency automatically when not OC? (With ryzen power plan in windows)
> 
> I don't get the Pstates issue :/


There's not really an "issue"? Unless I'm misunderstanding, we're not having a "problem" with PStates, a bunch of us are using it to overclock though. Also, the Ryzen Balanced Plan doesn't actually allow the PC to clock down, because they have it locked at 90% or higher, so that's kind of an "issue" if you want to lower temps and clock down when doing less work.


----------



## Kildar

Been running this RAM GSkill F4-3200C14D-16GTZR @ 3404 with 3200 Strap 106.4x35.75 and started getting random crashes.
I had to up my DRAM voltage to 1.38 and SoC 1.165. HWiNFO shows 1.352 and 1.144 respectively.

Passed 7 loops of Memtest64 for now. Well see if it crashes now running Boinc/WCG.

Mel


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> @elmor
> @[email protected]
> 
> https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WI-FI-AC/
> 
> Any way to buy the wifi adapter kit only?


I second this question. This is the one feature that I was a little annoyed the C6H was missing. Does that thing do bluetooth also? Or can we get one that does?


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> I second this question. This is the one feature that I was a little annoyed the C6H was missing. Does that thing do bluetooth also? Or can we get one that does?


Since the regular Hero is missing the connectors on the back, I seriously doubt it. The best option would simply be to use the plethora of available USB connectors on the back of the board and get some USB-dongles.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Since the regular Hero is missing the connectors on the back, I seriously doubt it. The best option would simply be to use the plethora of available USB connectors on the back of the board and get some USB-dongles.


There are little spots that look like cutouts for Wifi Antennas, I don't see any reason why you couldn't simply punch them out or remove them with something


----------



## zappor

Will these updates trickle down to the Prime X370 Pro soon?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Since the regular Hero is missing the connectors on the back, I seriously doubt it. The best option would simply be to use the plethora of available USB connectors on the back of the board and get some USB-dongles.


Because the connectors come with the wifi card, the io already has the cutouts for it and pretty sure the mobo has the wifi slot by the USBs built in as well.


----------



## PetrasSukys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Since the regular Hero is missing the connectors on the back, I seriously doubt it. The best option would simply be to use the plethora of available USB connectors on the back of the board and get some USB-dongles.


Missing the connectors, but is compatible (at least the manual says so). You can just buy adapter and antenas from amazon like these:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01LCR1SKA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00VHDXSSU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Order should be delivered to me after the weekend, so I will let you know if adapter works.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PetrasSukys*
> 
> Missing the connectors, but is compatible (at least the manual says so). You can just buy adapter and antenas from amazon like these:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01LCR1SKA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00VHDXSSU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Order should be delivered to me after the weekend, so I will let you know if adapter works.


Yup exactly this.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> After shutting it down last night at 2353, I fired it up this morning with an IHS temp of 15.8° and it booted without issue at 0750 (seven hours and 57 minutes below 18°). Boot was normal. I'm relatively certain ambient temps above 15° have no impact on my system. With that said, I'm able to use settings much more aggressive settings than you are when it comes to memory (I've booted all the way up to 3800 while you're struggling to hit 3200). Whether this is because of tuning or luck of the draw with CPUs, I cant answer.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/TrX6fq


I'd suggest not applying so much thought on the cold bug situation. It is what it is, you need to accommodate and use settings that work best for your CPU that pass training consistently - or don't overclock.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'd suggest not applying so much thought on the cold bug situation. It is what it is, you need to accommodate and use settings that work best for your CPU that pass training consistently - or don't overclock.


Eh not really an overclock issue, it's more a 3200mhz strap issue to be honest. As i said, 2933 was fine down to 16°C, 3200mhz on my IMC was already hard to achieve (1107 fixed that) and i mean having 4-5 days in a row below 20°C and having an f9>boot loop is far from a coincidence (especially on 3 systems as well).


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> How DID you do that, dorbot? I'd like to get my defaults back, and maybe make sure my motherboard LEDs aren't cooked. Should have new RAM from the egg Monday, so I don't really care what happens to this RAM at this point...


Well I did this after uninstalling both programs using the normal uninstallers and it got everything to defaults.

I started using advanced uninstaller pro but i'm not sure its needed.

Point being both rgb software uninstallers (Aura and Gskill) dont uninstall fully and interfere with each other after being uninstalled . Its ******* comical.

How to kill Aura.

As far as I can ascertain, Aura has three processes that run,
AsRogAuraGpuDllServer.exe, AsRogAuraService, AtkexComSvc.exe.
There are also 2 services AsComSVC and AsRogAuraService which can be removed with "sc delete AsComSVC" and "sc delete asrogauraservice" in an elevated command prompt.
Finally there is a scheduled task that loads ASRogAuraGpuDllServer.exe on every user logon. Again, remove manually in task scheduler.
You can delete the ASUS folder in program files next boot if you dont want to keep it for other (dodgy?) Asus stuff.
Job done.

How to kill Gskill
GSkill isnt as insane as Aura, this just this leaves a service called AsLEDService I think. Sc delete it too.

Delete asus folder in program files next boot.

How to bring RAM RGB back.
Do above and install GSKill again, press defaults and wait a minute or two. Reboot.
Uninstall again as above.

How to get MoBo RGB back.
Uninstall everything as above. Install latest Aura press defaults. Reboot.
Uninstall again as above.

Probably a good idea to check SPDs again.

How to repair damaged SPD

Compare your sticks SPD with known good copy.

Find they are a bit messed up.

Reflash RAM using Elmors SPD tool or Thaiphoon Burner.

Simples........


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PetrasSukys*
> 
> Missing the connectors, but is compatible (at least the manual says so). You can just buy adapter and antenas from amazon like these:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01LCR1SKA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00VHDXSSU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Order should be delivered to me after the weekend, so I will let you know if adapter works.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yup exactly this.


True, but you could do this on any motherboard as far as I know. Being able to do it on this one is nothing special, hence why I said I doubt you would be able to get an upgrade kit from Asus.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PetrasSukys*
> 
> Missing the connectors, but is compatible (at least the manual says so). You can just buy adapter and antenas from amazon like these:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01LCR1SKA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00VHDXSSU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Order should be delivered to me after the weekend, so I will let you know if adapter works.


Let me know how that goes, I was looking at something like this (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GUNZUG0/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_25?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3G4Z7JJ34B7QN) before I purchased the C6H, I'm fairly sure it's compatible with the M.2 "key" slot, but not 100% and I've not looked into it since actually purchasing the board.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Simples........


Oh yeah, just "simple" as all heck. I'm starting from a clean windows install. My G.Skill RGB is working (using that annoying default rainbow-barf mess that it does) my board LEDs are not working (except the onboard "Start" button). Would I still need to install G.Skill, or could I get it fixed with just Aura? Aura should take control of the RAM RGBs, yes?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> True, but you could do this on any motherboard as far as I know. Being able to do it on this one is nothing special, hence why I said I doubt you would be able to get an upgrade kit from Asus.


They might. Asus has sold WiFi "upgrade" kits in the past...mind you this was in the days of the AM2 boards and before...


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> There are little spots that look like cutouts for Wifi Antennas, I don't see any reason why you couldn't simply punch them out or remove them with something


You have to completely rebuild your PC if you want to fit that card. The plastic IO cover on the MoBo is screwed in from the back of the board.

10 out of 10 for style, minus several million for ease of use.....


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Eh not really an overclock issue, it's more a 3200mhz strap issue to be honest. As i said, 2933 was fine down to 16°C, 3200mhz on my IMC was already hard to achieve (1107 fixed that) and i mean having 4-5 days in a row below 20°C and having an f9>boot loop is far from a coincidence (especially on 3 systems as well).


It is an overclock issue, if you don't think it is - more reason to stop addressing it directly.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Oh yeah, just "simple" as all heck. I'm starting from a clean windows install. My G.Skill RGB is working (using that annoying default rainbow-barf mess that it does) my board LEDs are not working (except the onboard "Start" button). Would I still need to install G.Skill, or could I get it fixed with just Aura? Aura should take control of the RAM RGBs, yes?
> 
> They might. Asus has sold WiFi "upgrade" kits in the past...mind you this was in the days of the AM2 boards and before...


Sure, they might then. Still you might as well just get something from whatever brand you want instead of waiting for an "upgrade kit".


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It is an overclock issue, if you don't think it is - more reason to stop addressing it directly.


Right, but i bet the other ch6 i have next to me thats not overclocked and only running docp standard begs to differ but sure man, sure.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Oh yeah, just "simple" as all heck. I'm starting from a clean windows install. My G.Skill RGB is working (using that annoying default rainbow-barf mess that it does) my board LEDs are not working (except the onboard "Start" button). Would I still need to install G.Skill, or could I get it fixed with just Aura? Aura should take control of the RAM RGBs, yes?


Yeah, just do the Aura steps. But you cant have any remnants of GSKill or it screws up Aura. Installing Gskill was just for getting the RGB RAM lit up again, Aura wont do that. I'm not sure if you just re-flash the RAM with Thaiphoon if it fixes the RGBness or not. I used GSKill for that.

So from clean windows install, install Aura, bash the defaults button, making sure to give it time to work. RGB will come back to life as per the infamous Haynes Manuals of old...

Might need a reboot. I don't exactly know how it works, I just fiddle till it works.

Reboot for good measure. Uninstall aura again.

repair RAM again.

Wait indeterminate (possibly infinite) time for fixed version.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> You have to completely rebuild your PC if you want to fit that card. The plastic IO cover on the MoBo is screwed in from the back of the board.
> 
> 10 out of 10 for style, minus several million for ease of use.....


Argh. Why you do dis to me, Asus?


----------



## gupsterg

@dorbot

My 3rd R7 1700, worst for OC'ing IMO, +193mV for 3.8GHz







.



Did "Resume/Sleep" test for fans.



3rd_1201_3.8_2933_setting.txt 17k .txt file


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> The Dunning-Krueger effect.


I think there is a lot of that going on in my head.

I am an experienced overclocker because I can change a multiplier.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Right, but i bet the other ch6 i have next to me thats not overclocked and only running docp standard begs to differ but sure man, sure.


So then, what memory frequency would that take you to when selecting DOCP?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @dorbot
> 
> My 3rd R7 1700, worst for OC'ing IMO, +193mV for 3.8GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Did "Resume/Sleep" test for fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd_1201_3.8_2933_setting.txt 17k .txt file


Ouch, whats the batch info of this one? How new is it? Mine is Malay made as well OCs fine but IMC is blah blah haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> So then, what memory frequency would that take you to when selecting DOCP?


DOCP standard is 1.35/135v, factory timings and 3200mhz. SOC i haven't changed and was left at 1.0v.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Ouch, whats the batch info of this one? How new is it? Mine is Malay made as well OCs fine but IMC is blah blah haha.
> DOCP standard is 1.35/135v, factory timings and 3200mhz. SOC i haven't changed and was left at 1.0v.


That's overclocking, mate.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's overclocking, mate.


You talking memory overclocking or cpu overclocking? Because the cpu is left alone, bclk is still at 99.8 on auto and soc is on auto at 1.0v. If you meant memory OC then yea i apologize, but then again no reason 2933 is fine on my 5 ryzen builds but not so on a couple at 3200.

If youre talking about cpu oc then no, the other one having issues has no cpu OC.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Right, but i bet the other ch6 i have next to me thats not overclocked and only running docp standard begs to differ but sure man, sure.


You need not prove anything mate







. "We" know the cold bug exist, has been in OC guide since Elmor started thread. Page 5 of his OC guide has graph/info. And he has confirmed it's a "ballpark" figure, I'd say most probably from "their" own testing. So I'd say some members are seeing it and others not, "variability" of CPU/IMC, etc.
Quote:


> - The CPU IMC has problems with low temperatures (below 20*C) which means memory frequency will be lower on LN2. A good CPU is able to do up to 3500 MHz DRAM on LN2. An average CPU will do 3200 MHz. Really bad ones might be limited even to 2600 MHz on LN2. Additionally the behavior varies with temperature, see typical behavior in the graph to the right. Increasing the 1.8V PLL voltage can help improve this situation, as well as setting PLL Reference Voltage to 55 (best value for your setup might differ).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Ouch, whats the batch info of this one? How new is it? Mine is Malay made as well OCs fine but IMC is blah blah haha.


Batch UA 1713PGT ie Week 13 Year 2017 , so pretty new, Malaysian. All mine have been Malaysian.

Earliest batch was actually best clocker IMO.

1st +150mV for 3.8GHz (UA 1706PGT) ~1.331V MAX CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN).
2nd +163mV for 3.8GHz (UA 1709PGT) ~1.356V MAX CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN).
3rd +193mV for 3.8GHz (UA 1713PGT) ~1.381V MAX CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN).

All above LLC: [Auto].

Testing as you'd be aware = crazy lengths







.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I think there is a lot of that going on in my head.
> 
> I am an experienced overclocker because I can change a multiplier.


I think a lot of us have that issue. I mean, I do have 15 years of building experience, a general to advanced understanding of hardware, and yeah, it's mostly changing multipliers, but it's also knowing safe numbers, changing like 20 different things and understanding their interplay with one another, but at the end of the day it's crossing your fingers and praying on luck. Like, I've built probably 30-40 PCs in 15 years, and EVERY single time I always have a vague worry they won't boot up the first time after I've built them (only a few didn't, and most of that was "oh I need to flip the power switch panel connector over" or something equally stupid like "oh was that CPU fan connector REALLY necessary?" or "Oh, I forgot the PCI-e power connector." (very common for me in the early days of cards having that connector, back when they used to just emit shrill screaming when you forgot to connect it...I think I still have damaged hearing from that.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You talking memory overclocking or cpu overclocking? Because the cpu is left alone, bclk is still at 99.8 on auto and soc is on auto at 1.0v. If you meant memory OC then yea i apologize, but then again no reason 2933 is fine on my 5 ryzen builds but not so on a couple at 3200.
> 
> If youre talking about cpu oc then no, the other one having issues has no cpu OC.


This is why it's best to discuss settings that work best for you so that it may help others, rather than stating random temperatures at point of POST. Personally think it's being addressed too much and the post above shows a lack of clarity from those posting about it as to what type of issue it is. No one is disputing the existence of a cold bug, but if you can't assimilate the connection between IMC issues and memory overclocking, then I wouldn't keep looking for recognition


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> You need not prove anything mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . "We" know the cold bug exist, has been in OC guide since Elmor started thread. Page 5 of his OC guide has graph/info. And he has confirmed it's a "ballpark" figure, I'd say most probably from "their" own testing. So I'd say some members are seeing it and others not, "variability" of CPU/IMC, etc.


Haha yea, yet still some refuse, thanks mate.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @dorbot
> Did "Resume/Sleep" test for fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd_1201_3.8_2933_setting.txt 17k .txt file


OK, Thanks.

I had a quick look at your settings, there are a few differences with my fan settings in bios. I might have a play with them and see if it makes any difference.

But its a bit of an odd one for sure......


----------



## Willyfisch

Any idea when that juicy 1.0.0.5 or 1.0.0.6 AGESA is coming?
Did AMD already distribute it to their partners (Asus in this case)?
How long does it typically take to integrate a new AGESA into a BIOS?
How much better is Hynix RAM likely to run on it? Is it going to run on the rated XMP speeds or will it never run quite that well on the Ryzen platform because of hardware limitations?

Sorry if some of these questions already got answered earlier in the thread. I've been reading a lot since start, but also skipped some.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willyfisch*
> 
> Any idea when that juicy 1.0.0.5 or 1.0.0.6 AGESA is coming?
> Did AMD already distribute it to their partners (Asus in this case)?
> How long does it typically take to integrate a new AGESA into a BIOS?
> How much better is Hynix RAM likely to run on it? Is it going to run on the rated XMP speeds or will it never run quite that well on the Ryzen platform because of hardware limitations?
> 
> Sorry if some of these questions already got answered earlier in the thread. I've been reading a lot since start, but also skipped some.


Probably not long,

Yeah, AMD had to have distributed 1.0.0.5 to partners already as Gigabyte already has a beta bios out.
It probably depends
No one knows, you'd have to ask some Gigabyte board users if they have improvements in Hynix RAM, I would assume some at least, since timings are more controllable (at least on said Gigabyte board) Depends on what kind of rated speeds you mean, 3200 probably, 3600 maybe, 4000+ unlikely. That's just my guess based on how well things are going now. No one has a clue about 1.0.0.6 yet. Also you delayed it a day by asking


----------



## Willyfisch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Probably not long,
> Yeah, AMD had to have distributed 1.0.0.5 to partners already as Gigabyte already has a beta bios out.
> 
> It probably depends
> 
> No one knows, you'd have to ask some Gigabyte board users if they have improvements in Hynix RAM, I would assume some at least, since timings are more controllable (at least on said Gigabyte board) Depends on what kind of rated speeds you mean, 3200 probably, 3600 maybe, 4000+ unlikely. That's just my guess based on how well things are going now. No one has a clue about 1.0.0.6 yet. Also you delayed it a day by asking


Thanks, I didn't see that Gigabyte already released the beta. Last time I checked several days ago and didn't find anything, but I saw the BIOS post from yesterday now.
That answers most of my questions I guess








I was hoping for 3200 on my dual rank Hynix, as I'm still stuck on 2666 now.
I tried to avoid asking directly about the BIOS release, so it won't get delayed


----------



## dorbot

What is teh ETA for the AGESA 1.0.05 update ?

What is teh ETA for the AGESA 1.0.05 update ?

What is teh ETA for the AGESA 1.0.05 update ?

What is teh ETA for the AGESA 1.0.05 update ?

What is teh ETA for the AGESA 1.0.05 update ?

What is teh ETA for the AGESA 1.0.05 update ?

What is teh ETA for the AGESA 1.0.05 update ?

Well, not for at least another week.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> You need not prove anything mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . "We" know the cold bug exist, has been in OC guide since Elmor started thread. Page 5 of his OC guide has graph/info. And he has confirmed it's a "ballpark" figure, I'd say most probably from "their" own testing. So I'd say some members are seeing it and others not, "variability" of CPU/IMC, etc.
> 
> Batch UA 1713PGT ie Week 13 Year 2017 , so pretty new, Malaysian. All mine have been Malaysian.
> 
> Earliest batch was actually best clocker IMO.
> 
> 1st +150mV for 3.8GHz (UA 1706PGT) ~1.331V MAX CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN).
> 2nd +163mV for 3.8GHz (UA 1709PGT) ~1.356V MAX CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN).
> 3rd +193mV for 3.8GHz (UA 1713PGT) ~1.381V MAX CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN).
> 
> All above LLC: [Auto].
> 
> Testing as you'd be aware = crazy lengths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


My 1709PGT was actually the better one, 1.312v (in IBT) for 3.9Ghz; the old one needed 1.35v+

For one of the first times ever, I've not done too bad in the lottery for a change.

EDIT: I'm actually fairly convinced this one can match, or even, dare I say it, beat blue's 1.199v for 3.8Ghz but I don't want to steal his thunder...


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> My 1709PGT was actually the better one, 1.312v (in IBT) for 3.9Ghz; the old one needed 1.35v+
> 
> For one of the first times ever, I've not done too bad in the lottery for a change.
> 
> EDIT: I'm actually fairly convinced this one can match, or even, dare I say it, beat blue's 1.199v for 3.8Ghz but I don't want to steal his thunder...


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*


CHEERS!


----------



## BlazingNanites

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Hm, you might try the configure thing in Aura. Both my RGB strips, and the motherboard RGB is working for me on 1201.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Seems the lightning controller is getting picked up as SPD devices, will patch that in the next version along with ability to write from a saved dump. I wrote this tool myself.


I downloaded the freeware version of Thaiphoon Burner to check the integrity of the DDR4 RAM, I thought only stick 2 was corrupted, but stick 1 fails the CRC.
So I cannot use your recovery tool.

I have an open case with Asus regarding the Aura/G. Skill software SPD corruption.
G. Skill has no clue when I called them
Will Asus be rewriting the G. Skill software as well, since it appears to be a clone of Aura?

Thx


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'd suggest not applying so much thought on the cold bug situation. It is what it is, you need to accommodate and use settings that work best for your CPU that pass training consistently - or don't overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh not really an overclock issue, it's more a 3200mhz strap issue to be honest. As i said, 2933 was fine down to 16°C, 3200mhz on my IMC was already hard to achieve (1107 fixed that) and i mean having 4-5 days in a row below 20°C and having an f9>boot loop is far from a coincidence (especially on 3 systems as well).
Click to expand...

Funny I have 4 different CPUs that boot at 3200 memory and a STABLE 4.0 GHz core clock with -20° water hitting them. I'm starting to see the pattern ?


----------



## madweazl

Got my shipping notice from EK; monoblock scheduled for delivery on the 15th







Too bad I work out of town all week


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Funny I have 4 different CPUs that boot at 3200 memory and a STABLE 4.0 GHz core clock with -20° water hitting them. I'm starting to see the pattern ?


Not sure why there's a question mark there but ok. Again, I'm starting to see that people are missing the point of ambient temps but ok man whatever makes you feel better.







.


----------



## Maxcielle

maybe a dumb question but can we control the light color coming from C6H?
been focus so much on OC that didn't even think about it


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> maybe a dumb question but can we control the light color coming from C6H?
> been focus so much on OC that didn't even think about it


If you download aura software yea, might be in future BIOS as well changed from BIOS like giga does.


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> maybe a dumb question but can we control the light color coming from C6H?
> been focus so much on OC that didn't even think about it


yes you can with Aura software but it's kinda buggy right now


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Probably not long,
> Yeah, AMD had to have distributed 1.0.0.5 to partners already as Gigabyte already has a beta bios out.


Here is a preview of the available settings on the Gigabyte board: http://imgur.com/a/i7UYu


----------



## Jpmboy

gives it that 50 year old pinball machine look.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Here is a preview of the available settings on the Gigabyte board: http://imgur.com/a/i7UYu


Who cares about Agesa 1.05!! The Agesa code that will have the memory improvements is Agesa 1.06.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Probably not long,
> Yeah, AMD had to have distributed 1.0.0.5 to partners already as Gigabyte already has a beta bios out.
> 
> It probably depends
> 
> No one knows, you'd have to ask some Gigabyte board users if they have improvements in Hynix RAM, I would assume some at least, since timings are more controllable (at least on said Gigabyte board) Depends on what kind of rated speeds you mean, 3200 probably, 3600 maybe, 4000+ unlikely. That's just my guess based on how well things are going now. No one has a clue about 1.0.0.6 yet. Also you delayed it a day by asking


I have Hynix RAM, and it's run at 3200 stable the whole time I've had it. The real issue is that it wouldn't boot 100% of the time. I don't think the whole "Only Samsung B-Die is good" thing carries as much weight as everyone claims. I think it's just people repeating what they've heard.


----------



## alucardis666

Here's some exciting news!

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/new-amd-16-core-ryzen-whitehaven-engineering-samples-surface.html

Day 1 buy for me.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Here's some exciting news!
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/new-amd-16-core-ryzen-whitehaven-engineering-samples-surface.html
> 
> Day 1 buy for me.


It won't use socket AM4, and while my wife hasn't given me any grief over the $2000+ I have spent on my new Ryzen system, buying a new computer right now would end up with me getting a divorce.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> It won't use socket AM4, and while my wife hasn't given me any grief over the $2000+ I have spent on my new Ryzen system, buying a new computer right now would end up with me getting a divorce.


As a married man to another. Worth it!


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Probably not long,
> Yeah, AMD had to have distributed 1.0.0.5 to partners already as Gigabyte already has a beta bios out.
> 
> It probably depends
> 
> No one knows, you'd have to ask some Gigabyte board users if they have improvements in Hynix RAM, I would assume some at least, since timings are more controllable (at least on said Gigabyte board) Depends on what kind of rated speeds you mean, 3200 probably, 3600 maybe, 4000+ unlikely. That's just my guess based on how well things are going now. No one has a clue about 1.0.0.6 yet. Also you delayed it a day by asking


I do not know how many times I have seen the nonsense of the 1.05 Agesa bios. That is NOT the one that is crucial to memory speed enhancement . It is 1.06.Please refer to AMD community bulletins please.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> OMG, the Asus Ryzen Master linking to an Intel block, OHH the inhumanity!!!!!!!!


I'm not biased except when it comes to motherboard brands









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleVulpix*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Thank you so much for the 1201 bios. My G510 now works in bios (and also works for entering it in the first place!). No other issues with it, much appreciated - I can now ditch that second keyboard I had to use!


Great to hear!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> @elmor
> @[email protected]
> 
> https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WI-FI-AC/
> 
> Any way to buy the wifi adapter kit only?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PetrasSukys*
> 
> Missing the connectors, but is compatible (at least the manual says so). You can just buy adapter and antenas from amazon like these:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01LCR1SKA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00VHDXSSU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Order should be delivered to me after the weekend, so I will let you know if adapter works.


Honestly I don't know. Without looking deeper I'd expect it to be a standard connector just like our previous models.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> What is teh ETA for the AGESA 1.0.05 update ?
> 
> What is teh ETA for the AGESA 1.0.05 update ?
> 
> What is teh ETA for the AGESA 1.0.05 update ?
> 
> What is teh ETA for the AGESA 1.0.05 update ?
> 
> What is teh ETA for the AGESA 1.0.05 update ?
> 
> What is teh ETA for the AGESA 1.0.05 update ?
> 
> What is teh ETA for the AGESA 1.0.05 update ?
> 
> Well, not for at least another week.


We're not wasting time on 1005. Ninja edit: I see some already cought on.


----------



## mus1mus

It's not a non-sense update. Being able to show that subtimings can be adjusted means more to some people.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> If you download aura software yea, might be in future BIOS as well changed from BIOS like giga does.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> yes you can with Aura software but it's kinda buggy right now


thanks!







will give it a try.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I'm not biased except when it comes to motherboard brands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to hear!
> 
> Honestly I don't know. Without looking deeper I'd expect it to be a standard connector just like our previous models.
> We're not wasting time on 1005. Ninja edit: I see some already cought on.


So, any chance for a new set of beta BIOS versions that will fix that tRFC timings issue that may be behind some memory not being able to train at higher speeds? If the value isn't being read by AGESA 1.0.0.4a and can't be adjusted by users, could the BIOS team hardwire it with less agressive settings?


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> It won't use socket AM4, and while my wife hasn't given me any grief over the $2000+ I have spent on my new Ryzen system, buying a new computer right now would end up with me getting a divorce.


You'd just need a new board and CPU.







~$700-1000 depending MSRP.
I'd sell my current chip and board and be about $200-600 outta pocket. Worth it!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> We're not wasting time on 1005. Ninja edit: I see some already cought on.


So when will we see a new bios?


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> We're not wasting time on 1005. Ninja edit: I see some already caught on.


What is teh ETA for the AGESA 1.0.0.6 update ?

What is teh ETA for the AGESA 1.0.0.6 update ?

What is teh ETA for the AGESA 1.0.0.6 update ?

What is teh ETA for the AGESA 1.0.0.6 update ?

What is teh ETA for the AGESA 1.0.0.6 update ?

What is teh ETA for the AGESA 1.0.0.6 update ?

What is teh ETA for the AGESA 1.0.0.6 update ?

Well, not for at least another week.


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> What is teh ETA for the AGESA 1.0.05 update ?
> 
> What is teh ETA for the AGESA 1.0.05 update ?
> 
> What is teh ETA for the AGESA 1.0.05 update ?
> 
> What is teh ETA for the AGESA 1.0.05 update ?
> 
> What is teh ETA for the AGESA 1.0.05 update ?
> 
> What is teh ETA for the AGESA 1.0.05 update ?
> 
> What is teh ETA for the AGESA 1.0.05 update ?
> 
> Well, not for at least another week.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> We're not wasting time on 1005. Ninja edit: I see some already caught on.
> 
> 
> 
> What is teh ETA for the AGESA 1.0.0.6 update ?
> 
> What is teh ETA for the AGESA 1.0.0.6 update ?
> 
> What is teh ETA for the AGESA 1.0.0.6 update ?
> 
> What is teh ETA for the AGESA 1.0.0.6 update ?
> 
> What is teh ETA for the AGESA 1.0.0.6 update ?
> 
> What is teh ETA for the AGESA 1.0.0.6 update ?
> 
> What is teh ETA for the AGESA 1.0.0.6 update ?
> 
> Well, not for at least another week.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> So when will we see a new bios?


Sooooo... when is the 1.0.0.6 AGESA update coming out? In the next BIOS? When might that be making its way over to us?


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> You'd just need a new board and CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~$700-1000 depending MSRP.
> I'd sell my current chip and board and be about $200-600 outta pocket. Worth it!


Is it worth it? Whitehaven's 2700x12 cores = Ryzen7's 4050 x 8 cores. Just get Ryzen to 4.05GHz and it's as fast as the new chip. Memory will be a tad slower with 2 channels vs 4.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Sooooo... when is the 1.0.0.6 AGESA update coming out? In the next BIOS? When might that be making its way over to us?


Aaaaaww, c'mon. Thats what i meant, lol.

Spoilsport.

Spoilin' all my fun...


----------



## REDxFROG

With newer BIOS versions, will we be able to power off the PC again?
I'm clocking the memory to 3200Mhz and this requires 80ohm. But every time I power up the PC, it's shutting off and on forever until it runs in safe mode. (AND why do I see a red 1.6v vcore sometimes in bios safe mode?). I think this wouldn't happen if I wouldn't power off the PC?
It looks like I have to find a way to keep my PC powered when I don't use it. Booting the PC in it's current state is a pain in the ass.

---
*ZenStates:*

I just got ASUS ZenStates to work again. I could hit "uninstall" 100 times and replaced the files over and over again. But I think that placing the files in a folder with a completely different name and launch ZenStates from there solves the problem. The folder is now named D:\Tools\ASUS ZenStates2 instead of D:\Tools\ASUS ZenStates and it works.


----------



## Kanuki

Since the AMD like to put the version number based on the month
that they release them. So.. AGESA 1.0.0.6 might be in June.
btw... I'm guessing them. Please don't take seriously.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanuki*
> 
> Since the AMD like to put the version number based on the month
> that they release them. So.. AGESA 1.0.0.6 might be in June.
> btw... I'm guessing them. Please don't take seriously.


Always blame the messenger. This is Sparta.


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Sooooo... when is the 1.0.0.6 AGESA update coming out? In the next BIOS? When might that be making its way over to us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaww, c'mon. Thats what i meant, lol.
> Spoilsport.
> Spoilin' all my fun...
Click to expand...

I saw you got it right eventually!

Just wanted to contribute to the.. requests for BIOS information. Just to be clear, I mean questions like, oh I don't know, when might the next bios be available?


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> What is teh ETA for the AGESA 1.0.05 update ?
> 
> What is teh ETA for the AGESA 1.0.05 update ?
> 
> What is teh ETA for the AGESA 1.0.05 update ?
> 
> What is teh ETA for the AGESA 1.0.05 update ?
> 
> What is teh ETA for the AGESA 1.0.05 update ?
> 
> What is teh ETA for the AGESA 1.0.05 update ?
> 
> What is teh ETA for the AGESA 1.0.05 update ?
> 
> Well, not for at least another week.


You spelled "THE" wrong. No Cookie for U!


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> You spelled "THE" wrong. No Cookie for U!


That was on purpose.

Plausable deniability on the grounds of poor spellinngh and wrong version number in case Elmor actually imposed the extra week!

Version number missing (.)

Crafty eh!


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> Is it worth it? Whitehaven's 2700x12 cores = Ryzen7's 4050 x 8 cores. Just get Ryzen to 4.05GHz and it's as fast as the new chip. Memory will be a tad slower with 2 channels vs 4.


According to a post I read Whitehaven will do 3600 out of the box.


----------



## elmor

Next BIOS release around Zen 2 launch, just got the updated schedule based on OCN BIOS requests.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Next BIOS release around Zen 2 launch, just got the updated schedule based on OCN BIOS requests.


WAIT WHAT!? Your talking about next as in after 1.0.0.6? based bios Right?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Next BIOS release around Zen 2 launch, just got the updated schedule based on OCN BIOS requests.


Now that's funny, one day later per request it does add up


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Next BIOS release around Zen 2 launch, just got the updated schedule based on OCN BIOS requests.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Next BIOS release around Zen 2 launch, just got the updated schedule based on OCN BIOS requests.


This is where we need to split this forum, one BIOS release date for those on the "good" list, and the delayed date for those who keep doing things to delay the releases.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> This is where we need to split this forum, one BIOS release date for those on the "good" list, and the delayed date for those who keep doing things to delay the releases.


What idiots did that?

Maybe Elmor should post the rule on the first post!

Oh, and by the way, when is the Zen 2 launch?


----------



## Glazos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Next BIOS release around Zen 2 launch, just got the updated schedule based on OCN BIOS requests.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazingNanites*
> 
> I downloaded the freeware version of Thaiphoon Burner to check the integrity of the DDR4 RAM, I thought only stick 2 was corrupted, but stick 1 fails the CRC.
> So I cannot use your recovery tool.
> 
> I have an open case with Asus regarding the Aura/G. Skill software SPD corruption.
> G. Skill has no clue when I called them
> Will Asus be rewriting the G. Skill software as well, since it appears to be a clone of Aura?
> 
> Thx


Yeah, I'm more and more glad I went to Newegg about it, they'll be looking into it too. Good luck with Asus, they tend to be hit-and-miss on the support side. It's not great that G.Skill has no clue...but then again they basically tell everyone their software is beta (and I bet it'll have that tag forever...or at least a LONG time), and also tell you "not to use any other software that communicates on the SMBus" (which would include Corsair Link, which in my case..ain't happening, I have an h115i so...


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REDxFROG*
> 
> With newer BIOS versions, will we be able to power off the PC again?
> I'm clocking the memory to 3200Mhz and this requires 80ohm. But every time I power up the PC, it's shutting off and on forever until it runs in safe mode. (AND why do I see a red 1.6v vcore sometimes in bios safe mode?). I think this wouldn't happen if I wouldn't power off the PC?
> It looks like I have to find a way to keep my PC powered when I don't use it. Booting the PC in it's current state is a pain in the ass.
> 
> ---
> *ZenStates:*
> 
> I just got ASUS ZenStates to work again. I could hit "uninstall" 100 times and replaced the files over and over again. But I think that placing the files in a folder with a completely different name and launch ZenStates from there solves the problem. The folder is now named D:\Tools\ASUS ZenStates2 instead of D:\Tools\ASUS ZenStates and it works.


Mine is F:\ASUS ZenStates\ So I don't think it's the space.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> *Next BIOS release around Zen 2 launch, just got the updated schedule based on OCN BIOS requests.*


I seriously doubt they're gonna stop releasing BIOSes until 2018


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I seriously doubt they're gonna stop releasing BIOSes until 2018


Do not taunt happy-fun Elmor.


----------



## scooter61686

I hope the Bios doesn't come out today.....
I hope the Bios doesn't come out today.....
I hope the Bios doesn't come out today.....
I hope the Bios doesn't come out today.....
I hope the Bios doesn't come out today.....
I hope the Bios doesn't come out today.....
(Reverse Psychology has to subtract days, right?)


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Next BIOS release around Zen 2 launch, just got the updated schedule based on OCN BIOS requests.


Don't panic. He probably meant Zen+, that's May 16 (or May 31 at Computex at 10 AM Taipei time).


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I seriously doubt they're gonna stop releasing BIOSes until 2018


Asus may put BIOS updates on the official site, but Elmor has been feeding us beta BIOS versions, and THOSE might stop if you pester him too much, or if he feels it isn't worth his time to keep up with this thread. THAT is what many of us are concerned about, and we SHOULD have the respect to honor ANY request that Elmor makes of us, and that means not to ask "when". The proper answer will be, "When the next BIOS versions are stable enough where Elmor feels he won't get more grief than it is worth".


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Next BIOS release around Zen 2 launch, just got the updated schedule based on OCN BIOS requests.


early 2018???
Oh..the announcement and not the launch.


----------



## Nijo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Next BIOS release around Zen 2 launch, just got the updated schedule based on OCN BIOS requests.


Okay kids, put it on your wishlist for christmas


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Asus may put BIOS updates on the official site, but Elmor has been feeding us beta BIOS versions, and THOSE might stop if you pester him too much, or if he feels it isn't worth his time to keep up with this thread. THAT is what many of us are concerned about, and we SHOULD have the respect to honor ANY request that Elmor makes of us, and that means not to ask "when". The proper answer will be, "When the next BIOS versions are stable enough where Elmor feels he won't get more grief than it is worth".


Maybe they should stop giving beta versions? I've got 2 official BIOS updates since march on my X370 PRO so I don't see why that should stop, shouldn't be the same case with the C6H?


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Mine is F:\ASUS ZenStates\ So I don't think it's the space.


I think it is the act of changing the place from where it was. I was on C:\ and it wouldnt install. Tried it on D:\Zenstates and it installed and ran fine. There is something funny about how it is trying to install, probably something quite simple.


----------



## XEKong

Eh, I read the QVL list before I bought my equipment. I ran perfect day one, so don't waste anymore time making new BIOS revisions


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> I think it is the act of changing the place from where it was. I was on C:\ and it wouldnt install. Tried it on D:\Zenstates and it installed and ran fine. There is something funny about how it is trying to install, probably something quite simple.


I just think you need to launch the uninstalled CMD one more time until the service is gone. You can also turn the service off before to help.

Mine is in "C:\Programs\ASUS Zenstates" (my own programs folder) and got no problems whatsoever, it's just that Zenstates sometimes struggles to uninstall the service.


----------



## Decoman

Quick question: What is the purpose of the zen states software? What is the point of adjusting the P states?


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEKong*
> 
> Eh, I read the QVL list before I bought my equipment. I ran perfect day one, so don't waste anymore time making new BIOS revisions


I read the QVL as well. Too bad the CPU/RAM/MB combo doesn't allow my ram (on QVL) to run at its advertised rating (3200).


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Maybe they should stop giving beta versions? I've got 2 official BIOS updates since march on my X370 PRO so I don't see why that should stop, shouldn't be the same case with the C6H?


You may have missed the memo that you need different BIOS versions(for now) for those with 1T or 2T memory, and all these official BIOS releases are for 1T since the old 0902 version. While you may be having luck with the official BIOS versions, not all of us are that lucky.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> Quick question: What is the purpose of the zen states software? What is the point of adjusting the P states?


ZenStates is a piece of software written by Elmor that changes the P-States in the bios from in windows.

P-States are power /performance states. There are 3 main ones P0 full speed full voltage for when there is a heavy load.

P1 for less demanding tasks and P2 is idle? Not entirely sure.

That is the purpose of P-States.

There are also C-States but I am uncertain what exactly they do but it its related to power and changing power states very quickly.

Anyway basically it lets you overclock your CPU just as much as a normal manual overclock but will automatically throttle back when there is not much to do.

So massive power and noise and framerates when playin crysis at 12k, quiet as a mouse when surfin.

Normally doing this in bios means pissing around with hex for both voltage and frequency for each of the P-states.

ZenStates takes the pain out of the process and uses base 10 numbers and can make these changes to P0,P1,P2 in real time from the desktop.

Purists that only overclock from the bios and spent weeks refining their P-state overclocks are understandably upset that noobs like me can do them too in about 5 minutes.

To piss off and antagonise the purists.

That is the purpose of Zenstates.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> You may have missed the memo that you need different BIOS versions(for now) for those with 1T or 2T memory, and all these official BIOS releases are for 1T since the old 0902 version. While you may be having luck with the official BIOS versions, not all of us are that lucky.


It seems to me ASUS is giving priority to the X370 Pro based on sales. Checking both boards in Mindfactory.de shows 800 C6H sold and 1200 Prime Pro sold and Newegg.com shows more reviews on the latter as well.

We've got agesa 1.0.0.4a on April 10th, did you get a beta BIOS with that agesa version around the same date?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> It seems to me ASUS is giving priority to the X370 Pro based on sales. Checking both boards in Mindfactory.de shows 800 C6H sold and 1200 Prime Pro sold and Newegg.com shows more reviews on the latter as well.
> 
> We've got agesa 1.0.0.4a on April 10th, did you get a beta BIOS with that agesa version around the same date?


What are you lacking that needs to be addressed with another BIOS release?


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> It seems to me ASUS is giving priority to the X370 Pro based on sales. Checking both boards in Mindfactory.de shows 800 C6H sold and 1200 Prime Pro sold and Newegg.com shows more reviews on the latter as well.
> 
> We've got agesa 1.0.0.4a on April 10th, did you get a beta BIOS with that agesa version around the same date?


Yea, 0083 was a 2T BIOS, with 0079, 0081, 0082, and then the 1106/1107 versions being 1T.

This is why most of us in this thread appreciate Elmor, because we get BIOS versions that work for us, even if they don't all end up being a "release" version.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> I can't use Hyper-V with ryzen. They said me that "Hypervisor isn`t on, select it on bios" but i can use VirtualBox and VMWare on Windows 10 Pro Creator Update.
> Anybody can run a VM with Hyper-V here?


Redacted Quote
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Some interesting morsels regarding the May AGESA from The Tech Report site. The part I bolded was news to me, sounds interesting. Excerpt:
> 
> "Gigabyte rep Matt posted in the company's forums ..*The new updates should include fixes to IOMMU support, "soft brick" issues, and the ability for the CPU to enter lower power states when it's overclocked.* "
> 
> Does fixes for IOMMU support mean improved virtualization? I had been thinking about having these 8 cores and the possibilities for running things like VMware Workstation, VirtualBox, and Hyper-V.


I have not seen anything else on this issue yet, but proper IOMMU support appears to be the issue (IOMMU being a generic term for Intel VT-d and AMD-Vi).

Over at "Serve The Home" there is an article on a workaround titled "AMD Ryzen "Working" With VMware ESXi 6.5" which includes a video. It details some of the issues that need to be ironed out for virtualization to be really viable for Ryzen platforms.

I'm hoping support improves, as an 8 core Ryzen could potentially be a wonderful computer lab setup.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> What are you lacking that needs to be addressed with another BIOS release?


Not much, if anything. My rig is powerful, stable and quiet (AIO water).

My 4 Dimms are running at 2666Mhz (and it seems it gonna be like that), if they make it so I can run it at the stock speed of 3000mhz would be welcome. Although that will not change my benchmarks too much so I don't care much.

Everything else is rock solid as of now. Fixed fan speeds are broken in the AI suite but normal PWM mode works fine. At this moment my fans are at 700rpm and my pump at 1450rpm temps are 30/70

At 4Ghz and 1.41 vcore the system is stable. Passes multiple 16 threads 1024 wprime and CB15 runs.

All my numbers make total sense in HWinfo.

So at this point I'm more looking for any possible improvement, just for the sake of seeing if AMD and Ryzen are gonna optimize the platform enough for 4.1 or 4.2Ghz without so much vcore.

Had no scary moment with any BIOS and after tweaking and failing many OC settings the board always returned to BIOS without having to clear CMOs ever.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Not much, if anything. My rig is powerful, stable and quiet (AIO water).
> 
> My 4 Dimms are running at 2666Mhz (and it seems it gonna be like that), if they make it so I can run it at the stock speed of 3000mhz would be welcome. Although that will not change my benchmarks too much so I don't care much.
> 
> Everything else is rock solid as of now. Fixed fan speeds are broken in the AI suite but normal PWM mode works fine. At this moment my fans are at 700rpm and my pump at 1450rpm temps are 30/70
> 
> At 4Ghz and 1.41 vcore the system is stable. Passes multiple 16 threads 1024 wprime and CB15 runs.
> 
> All my numbers make total sense in HWinfo.
> 
> So at this point I'm more looking for any possible improvement, just for the sake of seeing if AMD and Ryzen are gonna optimize the platform enough for 4.1 or 4.2Ghz without so much vcore.
> 
> Had no scary moment with any BIOS and after tweaking and failing many OC settings the board always returned to BIOS without having to clear CMOs ever.


Your CPU is done in the overclocking department; that is all the first iteration of Ryzen has to offer in that regard [with conventional cooling].


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Your CPU is done is done in the overclocking department; that is all the first iteration of Ryzen has to offer in that regard.


Well, in that case I would appreciate being able to go 4.1Ghz more stable.

But anyway, I'm very very happy with the system as it is now.


----------



## XEKong

Which voltage is everyone looking at in HWinfo? I see CPU core voltage SV12 TFN, then it has Vcore voltage. The vcore drops its speed with the P states, the other does not. I have significantly more vdroop out of the Vcore reading. With LL4 it is only showing 1.37 with 1.40625 set in Zen states. The TFN reading shows 1.406 at idle, on droops to 1.39 under load.

Which one is the better one to read from.


----------



## madhatter01

Any chance this will work at 3200? It is Samsung Samsung B-Die.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232206


----------



## Decoman

I have only set a negative offset in bios, for cpu and soc voltages (to reduce the heat), and I have AMD balanced powerplan and power saving setting enabled in bios, and although I can do stress testing, it looks like *maybe* the machine is crashing when idle and *maybe* when the power saving feature in the balanced power plan kicks in (reducing clock speeds to 50%). This is just a guess, the only thing I can think of. I don't think theres anything wrong with neither voltages or temps at idle.

*Should I use Zen States* for my situation trying to just keep the cpu cooler with lower voltages when stress testing, even though I am not touching the 1800x's clock speeds?


----------



## huyee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madhatter01*
> 
> Any chance this will work at 3200? It is Samsung Samsung B-Die.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232206


According to the list on OP, they will work at loose timing atm, not sure if anyone tried tighter timing on it yet.


----------



## madhatter01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huyee*
> 
> According to the list on OP, they will work at loose timing atm, not sure if anyone tried tighter timing on it yet.


What setting do you recommend? I tried stock 3200 and no boot.


----------



## Flyn08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> I have only set a negative offset in bios, for cpu and soc voltages (to reduce the heat), and I have AMD balanced powerplan and power saving setting enabled in bios, and although I can do stress testing, it looks like *maybe* the machine is crashing when idle and *maybe* when the power saving feature in the balanced power plan kicks in (reducing clock speeds to 50%). This is just a guess, the only thing I can think of. I don't think theres anything wrong with neither voltages or temps at idle.
> 
> Should I use Zen States, even though I am not touching the 1800x's clock speeds?


How much downvolte in offset?

'cause i'm on - 0.125v (only on vcore) NO oc and i'm confortable on 1700x. I think i can go lower, just i bit lazy









No i think you shouldn't.


----------



## huyee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madhatter01*
> 
> What setting do you recommend? I tried stock 3200 and no boot.


I think ProcODT at 43.3 and C18. I don't have them myself so can't go in detail.


----------



## CeltPC

Off topic but apparently a major Ransomware attack is going on today - beware. "Big Ransomware Outbreak Today - Be Vigilant" over at HardOCP. Sounds nasty - from Fed-Ex to NHS hospitals in England. These creeps need to be stopped, enough already.


----------



## REDxFROG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madhatter01*
> 
> Any chance this will work at 3200? It is Samsung Samsung B-Die.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232206


I have those. Need 32GB for Photoscan etc.

I've got the 1800X from day1 but only 2 days ago I was able to reach 3200Mhz on them. lol >_>
You'll need to set 80 Ohms and around 1.41V. But I haven't tested voltages much. Also haven't stress tested much so far, games work. (Photoscan works stable..? no idea)
Timings are 18-18-18-39 at the moment. That's kinda crazy high. I think I can get CL16. The last time CL16 worked but it wouldn't boot a 2nd time. I think it was only because I powered off the mainboard. Will try again - the mainboard shall remain powered on from now on all the time. I dislike doing that, but I can't help it... I want those 3200Mhz.
















Personally, I don't recommend getting those RAMs if you don't absolutely require 32GB. 32GB is more or less for professional use ONLY. Games take up to 12GB RAM (2x4GB +2x2GB for example lol) ....if at all. So 16GB really is enough for gaming needs.

elmor posted that *4x8GB single rank* is the fastest/best 32GB solution.


----------



## madhatter01

What bios are you using?


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Next BIOS release around Zen 2 launch, just got the updated schedule based on OCN BIOS requests.


This just goes to show how immature we as a community are being. We are damaging the invaluable insight into the inner workings of the ASUS ROG Motherboard development team. I for one shall not stand for this.

Having said that, is there a more specific date you might supply us with? As a suggestion, possibly down to the hourly alloted time-period for distribution?

I want to stop, but I can't.


----------



## huyee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REDxFROG*
> 
> I have those. Need 32GB for Photoscan etc.
> 
> I've got the 1800X from day1 but only 2 days ago I was able to reach 3200Mhz on them. lol >_>
> You'll need to set 80 Ohms and around 1.41V. But I haven't tested voltages much. Also haven't stress tested much so far, games work. (Photoscan works stable..? no idea)
> Timings are 18-18-18-39 at the moment. That's kinda crazy high. I think I can get CL16. The last time CL16 worked but it wouldn't boot a 2nd time. I think it was only because I powered off the mainboard. Will try again - the mainboard shall remain powered on from now on all the time. I dislike doing that, but I can't help it... I want those 3200Mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't recommend getting those RAMs if you don't absolutely require 32GB. 32GB is more or less for professional use ONLY. Games take up to 12GB RAM (2x4GB +2x2GB for example lol) ....if at all. So 16GB really is enough for gaming needs.
> 
> elmor posted that *4x8GB single rank* is the fastest/best 32GB solution.


Is your the C14 version? Last time I check sammy b die should use around 40 - 43 ohm instead of 80 like hynix. Could you try that if possible?

ninja edit: my bad, seems 80 ohm is the correct one. http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/14150#post_26080357


----------



## elmor

Some people in here needs to chill and take things a bit less seriously









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REDxFROG*
> 
> I have those. Need 32GB for Photoscan etc.
> 
> I've got the 1800X from day1 but only 2 days ago I was able to reach 3200Mhz on them. lol >_>
> You'll need to set 80 Ohms and around 1.41V. But I haven't tested voltages much. Also haven't stress tested much so far, games work. (Photoscan works stable..? no idea)
> Timings are 18-18-18-39 at the moment. That's kinda crazy high. I think I can get CL16. The last time CL16 worked but it wouldn't boot a 2nd time. I think it was only because I powered off the mainboard. Will try again - the mainboard shall remain powered on from now on all the time. I dislike doing that, but I can't help it... I want those 3200Mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't recommend getting those RAMs if you don't absolutely require 32GB. 32GB is more or less for professional use ONLY. Games take up to 12GB RAM (2x4GB +2x2GB for example lol) ....if at all. So 16GB really is enough for gaming needs.
> 
> elmor posted that *4x8GB single rank* is the fastest/best 32GB solution.


That was the initial recommendation a few months back. Today I'd recommend 2x16GB over that.


----------



## BlazingNanites

G. Skill Trident Z RGB question

Due to SPD corruption of both sticks of my G. Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZR memory, what would be faster memory that would downclock to these timings

The original sticks are not available here in Canada

2 X 8 3200mhz 14 14 14 34


----------



## d0mini

I've been hanging out in Reddit for too long


----------



## madhatter01

What is your recommendations on this ram Elmor?

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232206


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madhatter01*
> 
> What is your recommendations on this ram Elmor?
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232206


Sorry but I don't have detailed data on all kits. According to the spec I'd say they're likely to be dual-rank Samsung B.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madhatter01*
> 
> What is your recommendations on this ram Elmor?
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232206


That is Samsung b-die ram . By loading the a-xmp profile for ddr4 2933 you may be able to boot at that speed. This is double rank ram and is not likely to boot at 3200mhz. Even 2933 may be an issue though there are some who have had success with those B-die dimms at 2933. If you don't boot at 2933 loosen the timings to 16-16-16-36.


----------



## psychok9

It seems that AGESA 1005 is coming... but it isn't a huge leap as I hoped...


----------



## madhatter01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> That is Samsung b-die ram . By loading the a-xmp profile for ddr4 3200 it should boot up at 3200mhz presuming you are only using 2 dimms.


So I choose the A-xmp 3200 setting and when it boots it says 3200 for settings but its not really running at that. It runs at 2133 even though it says 3200 is picked.

Any idea's why it would say 3200 in the setting but then dropping to 2133?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REDxFROG*
> 
> Personally, I don't recommend getting those RAMs if you don't absolutely require 32GB. 32GB is more or less for professional use ONLY. Games take up to 12GB RAM (2x4GB +2x2GB for example lol) ....if at all. So 16GB really is enough for gaming needs.
> 
> elmor posted that *4x8GB single rank* is the fastest/best 32GB solution.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Some people in here needs to chill and take things a bit less seriously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the initial recommendation a few months back. Today I'd recommend 2x16GB over that.


Hmm.. I have 4x8GB Samsung B-Dies. Maybe I should just sell 2x8gb... I am only using 2x8gb at the moment to do 3200 14-14-14-34 and can do 4x8gb 3200 at 18-16-16-36.

all 4 sticks have been tested to be able to do 2x8gb 3200 14-14-14-34 on Ryzen.


----------



## REDxFROG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> That is Samsung b-die ram . By loading the a-xmp profile for ddr4 2933 you may be able to boot at that speed. This is double rank ram and is not likely to boot at 3200mhz. Even 2933 may be an issue though there are some who have had success with those B-die dimms at 2933. If you don't boot at 2933 loosen the timings to 16-16-16-36.


I've already posted they run 3200Mhz. CL18.
Before the ProcODT tweak, the absolute maximum I could do was 2666Mhz CL15 @ 1,37V. Granted, 2933Mhz might have been possible on high voltages, too. I don't know.
But now at 80Ohms, 3200Mhz is possible and perhaps even higher than that. However, DIMMs that run [email protected] do smoke those.
I just tried to run them CL16 but it just doesn't work (anymore?).

@madhatter01
Bios 1107

I also don't use the XMPs. They never worked for me. Just set the DRAM voltage, DRAM boot voltage, ProcODT, clock speed 3200 from the drop down list, set loose timings for example 18 18 18 40 and it should work.

https://abload.de/img/32ram3ks52.jpg


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Maybe they should stop giving beta versions? I've got 2 official BIOS updates since march on my X370 PRO so I don't see why that should stop, shouldn't be the same case with the C6H?


Some of us LIKE assisting with beta versions, and ASUS gets free QA testers out of us.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEKong*
> 
> Eh, I read the QVL list before I bought my equipment. I ran perfect day one, so don't waste anymore time making new BIOS revisions


I read the QVL too. Didn't help me that much with my RAM, and in fact with Aura and the RGB stuff, it's kinda worse...


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEKong*
> 
> Which voltage is everyone looking at in HWinfo? I see CPU core voltage SV12 TFN, then it has Vcore voltage. The vcore drops its speed with the P states, the other does not. I have significantly more vdroop out of the Vcore reading. With LL4 it is only showing 1.37 with 1.40625 set in Zen states. The TFN reading shows 1.406 at idle, on droops to 1.39 under load.
> 
> Which one is the better one to read from.


You're reading from the right one in HWinfo. My vdroop from 1.412V is 1.394V with LLC4 (4Ghz OC) in my Prime X370 Pro.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madhatter01*
> 
> Any chance this will work at 3200? It is Samsung Samsung B-Die.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232206


There's a good chance of it, it is indeed Samsung B-Die if my RGB version (which is the 3600 version) is any indication, and mine IS Samsung B-Die.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazingNanites*
> 
> G. Skill Trident Z RGB question
> 
> Due to SPD corruption of both sticks of my G. Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZR memory, what would be faster memory that would downclock to these timings
> 
> The original sticks are not available here in Canada
> 
> 2 X 8 3200mhz 14 14 14 34


My 3600 Trident Z RGB downclocks to those, but it's basically the step up, with 1-2 higher timings. You CAN also pick up Taiphoon Burner and re-flash your ram sticks and keep working, you're just out about 16 bucks for the license.


----------



## YoDevil

Is it normal that i cannot run my F4-3600C16D-16GTZR kit 100% stable at 3500mhz (26.66x) 20-20-20-40 at 1.45v? I mean, i get it's 1T command rate, but it still looks like some pretty bad result to me...


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YoDevil*
> 
> Is it normal that i cannot run my F4-3600C16D-16GTZR kit 100% stable at 3500mhz (26.66x) 20-20-20-40 at 1.45v? I mean, i get it's 1T command rate, but it still looks like some pretty bad result to me...


*snickers* Be glad you can even get it to BOOT at 3500mhz. I can't get above 3200, and that's not 100% stable really. I got it to boot in 3600 ONCE using the Asus 135 Refclock in the DOCP profile, but it's not stable for testing really, it'll boot into Windows. People are asking an awful lot of this BIOS track right now. You may have better luck after .5 or .6 AGESA.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> Is it worth it? Whitehaven's 2700x12 cores = Ryzen7's 4050 x 8 cores. Just get Ryzen to 4.05GHz and it's as fast as the new chip. Memory will be a tad slower with 2 channels vs 4.


You're ignoring the overclocking potential of the new chips. And I would get the 16 core one.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> You're ignoring the overclocking potential of the new chips. And I would get the 16 core one.


You people are such addicts  I've been using an 8350 for like 2 years. Before that I had a 965BE, and before that a 720BE, and before that...uh...Athlon X2...I forget, it was a Windsor core, I think.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> You people are such addicts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been using an 8350 for like 2 years. Before that I had a 965BE, and before that a 720BE, and before that...uh...Athlon X2...I forget, it was a Windsor core, I think.


Lots of Ryzen users have come from Sandy Bridge as well. 2500k and 2600k processors from 2011 or so. I myself came from 2500k. Didn't need a reason to upgrade until now.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> You people are such addicts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been using an 8350 for like 2 years. Before that I had a 965BE, and before that a 720BE, and before that...uh...Athlon X2...I forget, it was a Windsor core, I think.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Lots of Ryzen users have come from Sandy Bridge as well. 2500k and 2600k processors from 2011 or so. I myself came from 2500k. Didn't a reason to upgrade until now.


Well I previously had a 6950x, that seemed wasteful, so I switched to see the hype and get the power savings, and with the money I pocketed I opted for SLi. If I was only using my PC for gaming I'd have gotten a 7700k or waited for the new intel chipset and cpus.

12 core/24 threads sounds lovely. 16/32 sounds better! I'll wait to see what the pricing is like and then make a decision. Although I'd imagine I'd need to do a custom loop at that point given the TDP increase. But hey, we'll see when it comes out.


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> You're ignoring the overclocking potential of the new chips. And I would get the 16 core one.










Yep, 16 is still good. It's like a 16-cylinder car being slowly displaced by electric.
Assuming the trend of doubling processing power every 2(?) years holds, and transistor density maxes out at 7 nanometers (not talking about one-atom standalone research transistors), the way out is either doubling the number of cores or reducing the instruction set (RISC processors been around a long time). Or switching from electrons to light/quantum processors.

Ryzen 14-nm die is now 8.9x22 mm and the 7 nm will have 32 cores on the same size die, but if instruction set persists, die size will grow like a chessboard (remember that tale of 1 grain on 1st square, 2 on 2nd, 4 on 3rd...) and become unsustainable in several years. Or it's a switch. I'm happy with 8 (cores and cylinders) while they last.


----------



## blah238

This might sound a bit odd, but I'm seeing a huge thermal/voltage/stability wall right above 3.9GHz. I am stable at 3.9GHz (39 multi, 100 BCLK, 46C load temp, 1.33 Vcore), but bump it up to 39.25 and load temps jump up to 60C and it crashes almost immediately during benchmarking (CineBench R15 and RealBench H264).

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blah238*
> 
> This might sound a bit odd, but I'm seeing a huge thermal/voltage/stability wall right above 3.9GHz. I am stable at 3.9GHz (39 multi, 100 BCLK, 46C load temp, 1.33 Vcore), but bump it up to 39.25 and load temps jump up to 60C and it crashes almost immediately during benchmarking (CineBench R15 and RealBench H264).
> 
> Anyone else experience this?


Yes. Most all of us do. That's the wall. Generally somewhere around 3.8 (if you're unlucky) or 4.0 (if you're really lucky) you hit all wall where the thermals, stability, and "cost" in heat/voltage for that last 1-200mhz just isn't worth it. You've basically reached the limit of this generation of Ryzen. I hit mine at 3.950 (multiplier 39.50) though it started ramping above 3.8. I could probably make it to 4.0, but it wouldn't be worth it, and would push me well above the AMD stated safe voltage maximums for everyday use at 1.425v. Congratulations, you're done. Just tune things in (try backing off a little, raising the voltage 1-2 notches, messing with SoC andVDDP, etc. But you've more or less found your limit. You'll want to back down to 38.50 and re try your benches, if things are good edge up to 38.75 and try there, meddle with your other stuff, and tigten your numbers down.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Lots of Ryzen users have come from Sandy Bridge as well. 2500k and 2600k processors from 2011 or so. I myself came from 2500k. Didn't a reason to upgrade until now.


Haha, I came from Bloomfield. I had no reason to upgrade until my EVGA X58 SLI died, and I was running a Core i7 975 Extreme. Needless to say Ryzen is a huge leap forward for me. I'm nothing but pleased and it does a great job for processing my 4k video.


----------



## blah238

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Yes. Most all of us do. That's the wall. Generally somewhere around 3.8 (if you're unlucky) or 4.0 (if you're really lucky) you hit all wall where the thermals, stability, and "cost" in heat/voltage for that last 1-200mhz just isn't worth it. You've basically reached the limit of this generation of Ryzen. I hit mine at 3.950 (multiplier 39.50) though it started ramping above 3.8. I could probably make it to 4.0, but it wouldn't be worth it, and would push me well above the AMD stated safe voltage maximums for everyday use at 1.425v. Congratulations, you're done. Just tune things in (try backing off a little, raising the voltage 1-2 notches, messing with SoC andVDDP, etc. But you've more or less found your limit. You'll want to back down to 38.50 and re try your benches, if things are good edge up to 38.75 and try there, meddle with your other stuff, and tigten your numbers down.


That's what I thought, crazy how abrupt it is though. What's really crazy is the hardcore benchmarking guys getting ~5.8GHz on these and the rest of us plebs stuck below 4GHz lol.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> Haha, I came from Bloomfield. I had no reason to upgrade until my EVGA X58 SLI died, and I was running a Core i7 975 Extreme. Needless to say Ryzen is a huge leap forward for me. I'm nothing but pleased and it does a great job for processing my 4k video.


Yeah,

All else aside it's an amazing platform, it's cool running, and very smooth, when everything's working right. Big step up over my 8350, even if it's just in noise and cooling (I had a Hyper 212 evo on my 8350 and it was still hot...it idled somewhere around where my Ryzen maxes on my Corsair h115i.).


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Yes. Most all of us do. That's the wall. Generally somewhere around 3.8 (if you're unlucky) or 4.0 (if you're really lucky) you hit all wall where the thermals, stability, and "cost" in heat/voltage for that last 1-200mhz just isn't worth it. You've basically reached the limit of this generation of Ryzen. I hit mine at 3.950 (multiplier 39.50) though it started ramping above 3.8. I could probably make it to 4.0, but it wouldn't be worth it, and would push me well above the AMD stated safe voltage maximums for everyday use at 1.425v. Congratulations, you're done. Just tune things in (try backing off a little, raising the voltage 1-2 notches, messing with SoC andVDDP, etc. But you've more or less found your limit. You'll want to back down to 38.50 and re try your benches, if things are good edge up to 38.75 and try there, meddle with your other stuff, and tigten your numbers down.


The AMD safe voltage from a guy that didn't understand completely what he was talking about (he's in marketing after all). Don't put too much faith in that video; take it for what it's worth and go from there. As for "the wall," it is real; things escalate rapidly above 3.9.


----------



## Timur Born

So I put my dimms in the other slots to increase Trfc timing and tried to run them at 3600-CL16 with the CPU at 3975. That didn't work out (at sensible voltages), so I went back to my usual OC.

Unfortunately the last stress test crash messed up my Windows installation, so I had to do a repair installation (via in-place upgrade). Afterwards I would get "Memory Management" blue screens whenever Windows Update ran (so pretty much every time). That lead me to finally install Creators edition, even though I know that it messed with Midi performance (I'm told a fix is already finished/on its way).


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blah238*
> 
> That's what I thought, crazy how abrupt it is though. What's really crazy is the hardcore benchmarking guys getting ~5.8GHz on these and the rest of us plebs stuck below 4GHz lol.


You realize that's on LN2 right? I mean...it's really not worth it beyond fun to do that stuff. You do it to say you can and did, not so much because it's all that practical.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> The AMD safe voltage from a guy that didn't understand completely what he was talking about (he's in marketing after all). Don't put too much faith in that video; take it for what it's worth and go from there. As for "the wall," it is real; things escalate rapidly above 3.9.


I mean..look, if someone from AMD tells me it's 1.425 I'm not going to exceed it, I don't care if he works in the mailroom. I assume he knows more about what he's talking about than I do  people who want to go beyond that, that's their decision, just not something I'm gonna do.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> So I put my dimms in the other slots to increase Trfc timing and tried to run them at 3600-CL16 with the CPU at 3975. That didn't work out (at sensible voltages), so I went back to my usual OC.
> 
> Unfortunately the last stress test crash messed up my Windows installation, so I had to do a repair installation (via in-place upgrade). Afterwards I would get "Memory Management" blue screens whenever Windows Update ran (so pretty much every time). That lead me to finally install Creators edition, even though I know that it messed with Midi performance (I'm told a fix is already finished/on its way).


I'm guessing some of my messing around is what hosed my Windows install also (that or G.Skill's RGB program). Lesson learned: keep images of your fresh install around.


----------



## blah238

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> You realize that's on LN2 right? I mean...it's really not worth it beyond fun to do that stuff. You do it to say you can and did, not so much because it's all that practical.


Yeah I know. It's just I came from a 2500K and a 4670K where the "wall" is more like a sliding scale with a lot more room to work with.


----------



## Timur Born

My last image is about a week old, but I wanted to see how this can be fixed and the in-place upgrade did the trick except for Windows Update. So I put the Creators upgrade on top of it and now it seems to run fine, still have to test thoroughly, though.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blah238*
> 
> Yeah I know. It's just I came from a 2500K and a 4670K where the "wall" is more like a sliding scale with a lot more room to work with.


AMD procs have always been really forgiving...until they're not anymore, Intel is more of a creeping scale.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> My last image is about a week old, but I wanted to see how this can be fixed and the in-place upgrade did the trick except for Windows Update. So I put the Creators upgrade on top of it and now it seems to run fine, still have to test thoroughly, though.


When you say "in place upgrade" did you just choose "upgrade" from the menu? I tried that, but it doesn't let you do it from a flash drive, I assume you ran the repair tool to do it?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Lots of Ryzen users have come from Sandy Bridge as well. 2500k and 2600k processors from 2011 or so. I myself came from 2500k. Didn't a reason to upgrade until now.


Exactly for me, from a 2600k for me. Served me well and now someone else. An AMD Phenom before that, lol.


----------



## CeltPC

Intel is going to be firing back soon, according to HardOCP:

"Intel is allegedly preparing six HEDT processors, two based on KabylakeX architecture and four based on SkylakeX. The most powerful CPU called i9-7920X will launch in August, while the rest will be available in June. The processors will have TDP up to 112W (KabylakeX) and 160W (SkylakeX)."


I'm sure they would be bringing these out now even if Ryzen was not here ..


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Intel is going to be firing back soon, according to HardOCP:
> 
> "Intel is allegedly preparing six HEDT processors, two based on KabylakeX architecture and four based on SkylakeX. The most powerful CPU called i9-7920X will launch in August, while the rest will be available in June. The processors will have TDP up to 112W (KabylakeX) and 160W (SkylakeX)."
> 
> 
> I'm sure they would be bringing these out now even if Ryzen was not here ..


That's going to be more versus the upcoming Ryzen HEDT parts than it is against those of us with R5s and R7s.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> That's going to be more versus the upcoming Ryzen HEDT parts than it is against those of us with R5s and R7s.


6 and 8 cores? I don't think soo...


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> When you say "in place upgrade" did you just choose "upgrade" from the menu? I tried that, but it doesn't let you do it from a flash drive, I assume you ran the repair tool to do it?


Download the ISO, I did so via Media Creation Tool (which downloads updates beforehand). Uninstall 3rd party anti-virus. Run setup and choose to keep all documents and applications intact. That does an (upgrade) installation over your existing installation, the way you could do with XP.

Afterwards you need to run Windows Update to get the very last updates. That's were my installation kept blue screening. Instead I disabled the service and used the Windows upgrade tool (download) to upgrade further to Creators.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Intel is going to be firing back soon, according to HardOCP:
> 
> "Intel is allegedly preparing six HEDT processors, two based on KabylakeX architecture and four based on SkylakeX. The most powerful CPU called i9-7920X will launch in August, while the rest will be available in June. The processors will have TDP up to 112W (KabylakeX) and 160W (SkylakeX)."


AMD is bringing its own HEDT platform with hexadecacore CPUs (16C/32T) exactly to combat X299.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> 6 and 8 cores? I don't think soo...


The x299 platform is the HEDT plaform though, and they have larger core and thread-count procs coming for it. the Kaby and SkyX chips are really just to "lure" you to the plaform.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> AMD is bringing its own HEDT platform with hexadecacore CPUs (16C/32T) exactly to combat X299.


Yup - these Intel skews are designed to go against Ryzen in 6,8,16 core flavors.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Download the ISO, I did so via Media Creation Tool (which downloads updates beforehand). Uninstall 3rd party anti-virus. Run setup and choose to keep all documents and applications intact. That does an (upgrade) installation over your existing installation, the way you could do with XP.
> 
> Afterwards you need to run Windows Update to get the very last updates. That's were my installation kept blue screening. Instead I disabled the service and used the Windows upgrade tool (download) to upgrade further to Creators.


When I tried that when mine was blowing up, using a Media Creation Tool-based USB, it informed me "you cannot do an upgrade via the USB drive, you must do a clean install". So that's what I ended up doing.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> When I tried that when mine was blowing up, using a Media Creation Tool-based USB, it informed me "you cannot do an upgrade via the USB drive, you must do a clean install". So that's what I ended up doing.


Windows doesn't allow upgrade installations via CD and USB anymore, only from within Windows. So you need at least a working installation that successfully boots into non safe mode and start setup from there. Stupid thing.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> The x299 platform is the HEDT plaform though, and they have larger core and thread-count procs coming for it. the Kaby and SkyX chips are really just to "lure" you to the plaform.


It will all come down to two things - price points and whether AMD has made enough progress with compatibility and speed, including being competitive in the gaming market. Intel has deep pockets and could undercut AMD if they want to.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Windows doesn't allow upgrade installations via CD and USB anymore, only from within Windows. So you need at least a working installation that successfully boots into non safe mode and start setup from there. Stupid thing.


Yeah, I couldn't manage that at that point.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> It will all come down to two things - price points and whether AMD has made enough progress with compatibility and speed, including being competitive in the gaming market. Intel has deep pockets and could undercut AMD if they want to.


They could, but they probably won't, because they're greedy. The thing is, Ryzen is plenty 'competitive' in the gaming market unless you're a 144hz required twitch gamer. from 60-100 and probably even 120hz, Ryzen does fine. It runs things within 5% of anything else. You also have to factor in how much an x299 motherboard is gonna cost.


----------



## hd326

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> They could, but they probably won't, because they're greedy. The thing is, Ryzen is plenty 'competitive' in the gaming market unless you're a 144hz required twitch gamer. from 60-100 and probably even 120hz, Ryzen does fine. It runs things within 5% of anything else. You also have to factor in how much an x299 motherboard is gonna cost.


Wait. The Ryzen should be able to run things at 144hz. I have the FX-8310 right now and it plays 144hz just fine on Overwatch.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hd326*
> 
> Wait. The Ryzen should be able to run things at 144hz. I have the FX-8310 right now and it plays 144hz just fine on Overwatch.


Overwatch isn't exactly a demanding title. While a lot of that is down to GPU, much has been made about the 5-10% less performance in Ryzen, and for some, it's enough they can't get the "framez" they desire. For those people that's what the 7700k is for.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> They could, but they probably won't, because they're greedy. The thing is, Ryzen is plenty 'competitive' in the gaming market unless you're a 144hz required twitch gamer. from 60-100 and probably even 120hz, Ryzen does fine. It runs things within 5% of anything else. You also have to factor in how much an x299 motherboard is gonna cost.


Actually, it is quite the opposite. At and above 144hz, it performs admirably because there is a GPU bottleneck.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Actually, it is quite the opposite. At and above 144hz, it performs admirably because there is a GPU bottleneck.


At and above 1440p yes, supposedly at 1080p, not so much.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> At and above 1440p yes, supposedly at 1080p, not so much.


Except that most benchmarks were run at Ryzen launch. As we know, many people who don't know the platform don't know that you want to be running your DDR4 memory at 3200 or above, not 2133. Throw 3600 memory in there and I wonder what the real Ryzen performance is compared to the 7700k.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Except that most benchmarks were run at Ryzen launch. As we know, many people who don't know the platform don't know that you want to be running your DDR4 memory at 3200 or above, not 2133. Throw 3600 memory in there and I wonder what the real Ryzen performance is compared to the 7700k.


Many have re-ran their benches, and increased their memory clocks, it's closed the gap some but the 7700k is still in the 5-10% better range by most accounts (closer to 5 probably than 10 if your memory is tightly timed and running fast). I suspect it'll improve over time, even if it doesn't, I expect Zen2 and Zen3 to get better IPC than Zen. It's not the end of the world it's not as fast. Remember these are usually Intel procs at or near 5Ghz, with Ryzen's either running stock, or at or near 4Ghz, so to be within say 7% at a 1Ghz clock deficit isn't horrible, and is actually fairly impressive.


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Many have re-ran their benches, and increased their memory clocks, it's closed the gap some but the 7700k is still in the 5-10% better range by most accounts (closer to 5 probably than 10 if your memory is tightly timed and running fast). I suspect it'll improve over time, even if it doesn't, I expect Zen2 and Zen3 to get better IPC than Zen. It's not the end of the world it's not as fast. Remember these are usually Intel procs at or near 5Ghz, with Ryzen's either running stock, or at or near 4Ghz, so to be within say 7% at a 1Ghz clock deficit isn't horrible, and is actually fairly impressive.


CPU core utilization is also a big issue some times none of the cores load more than 50% and still there is fps drop like it's bottlenecked


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> CPU core utilization is also a big issue some times none of the cores load more than 50% and still there is fps drop like it's bottlenecked


Right. I was gonna go into the whole multithreaded thing, but I didn't want to write a huge wall. I suspect all that will improve as multi-core utilization improves in general, and with Ryzen. I feel pretty confident in my choice of a 1600 6/12 for the near-term future of 1-3 years, I will probably step up to Z2 or Z3 (depending on finances, and gains and all that) when it's time. Heck, my FX-8350 performed like crap when I first got it, but here at the end it was still running doom at 60fps (mind you 1080p) on my 970, of course Doom is exceptionally well coded also. I think Ryzen will improve from a multi-core utilization standpoint much quicker than Bulldozer/Piledriver did for many reasons, not the least of which is more and more multi-core aware and optimized engines, like Frostbite.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Some of us LIKE assisting with beta versions, and ASUS gets free QA testers out of us.


Exactly, perfect in my book. Unfortunately it seems some users become addicted to beta BIOSes and go a bit crazy if they don't get their weekly fix


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Exactly, perfect in my book. Unfortunately it seems some users become addicted to beta BIOSes and go a bit crazy if they don't get their weekly fix


Crack whores


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Exactly, perfect in my book. Unfortunately it seems some users become addicted to beta BIOSes and go a bit crazy if they don't get their weekly fix


Yeah, I mean 1201 has relieved the twitching and scratching for now, but I feel a bit of paranoia coming on.  Hey Elms, is it normal for RGB lighting on the C6H to just die when Aura is uninstalled? My RAM is still lit and working, lighting on the board dies after Aura is uninstalled and the system is rebooted.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Yeah, I mean 1201 has relieved the twitching and scratching for now, but I feel a bit of paranoia coming on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Elms, is it normal for RGB lighting on the C6H to just die when Aura is uninstalled? My RAM is still lit and working, lighting on the board dies after Aura is uninstalled and the system is rebooted.


No, it is not normal for it to die. I have never run Aura or the G.skill BS and my RGB has operated normally (your hated rainbow) the entire time.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Yeah, I mean 1201 has relieved the twitching and scratching for now, but I feel a bit of paranoia coming on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Elms, is it normal for RGB lighting on the C6H to just die when Aura is uninstalled? My RAM is still lit and working, lighting on the board dies after Aura is uninstalled and the system is rebooted.


I'm not surprised by anything Aura does at this point. What can I say, it shouldn't happen but there are plenty of testimonies to the contrary.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> No, it is not normal for it to die. I have never run Aura or the G.skill BS and my RGB has operated normally (your hated rainbow) the entire time.


For edification: After I had my system die, and reinstalled windows, I installed Aura today, and reset the board lighting and my G.Skill RGB to read "breathing" (after having to use default color-vomit, then reboot, then change it where I wanted it). This stuck, until reboot when the RAM reverted to the rainbow, yet the board LEDs did not (even in the BIOS) once windows was booted and I logged in, Aura's service likely started and reset the ram to red, and re-synched all the breathing together. I did a few reboots and cold-shutdowns to test this. Then I uninstalled aura (following dorbot's posted guide) and made sure Aura's services and leftover parts were removed. Upon reboot, my board LEDs died, except the "Start" button. Note however my RAM continues to breathe red, except they're no longer synched together and are breathing in opposition (one is off when the other is on, and vice-versa) back and forth.


----------



## alucardis666

I just wanna run my ram at it's rated specs...


----------



## Safetytrousers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> What is teh ETA for the AGESA 1.0.0.6 update ?


8 Pack who is a world record holding overclocker is adamant that he has inside information that the AGESA update is 3 -4 weeks away. And he has a reputation to uphold.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Safetytrousers*
> 
> 8 Pack who is a world record holding overclocker is adamant that he has inside information that the AGESA update is 3 -4 weeks away. And he has a reputation to uphold.


Ugh... I hope that's not the case.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Ugh... I hope that's not the case.


Have a little patience, that sounds about right, honestly. Heck I'm holding out till I see how Vega goes for a graphics card purchase (so probably 2-3 months, if the roumers about Vega's low availability are accurate.) I'm also hoping EVGA will release an FTW3 hybrid of the 1080ti.


----------



## neoark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Safetytrousers*
> 
> 8 Pack who is a world record holding overclocker is adamant that he has inside information that the AGESA update is 3 -4 weeks away. And he has a reputation to uphold.


Link your source !!


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Have a little patience, that sounds about right, honestly. Heck I'm holding out till I see how Vega goes for a graphics card purchase (so probably 2-3 months, if the roumers about Vega's low availability are accurate.) I'm also hoping EVGA will release an FTW3 hybrid of the 1080ti.


You must be a teacher or a psychologist or some type of monk to have so much patience.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> You must be a teacher or a psychologist or some type of monk to have so much patience.


Nope, just waiting for the right time


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Nope, just waiting for the right time


Pffft. There's never a "right time" with computer hardware...


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Have a little patience, that sounds about right, honestly. Heck I'm holding out till I see how Vega goes for a graphics card purchase (so probably 2-3 months, if the roumers about Vega's low availability are accurate.) I'm also hoping EVGA will release an FTW3 hybrid of the 1080ti.


I am not in any hurry on a video card until I see a compelling monitor choice to go with it. I also want to see how Vega vs. Pascal refresh / or Volta rumored for the 3rd quarter shakes out.. If Vega really delivers (which I would define as beating the GTX 1080TI) at a tempting price point that could create an itch that is hard not to scratch.

I keep vacillating if I want to go 4k or wide format anyway. And then there is Freesynch2 vs. G-Sync, HDR and higher nits, and hdcp 2.2 compatibility - sigh...


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Pffft. There's never a "right time" with computer hardware...


There is, to a point. Just after a launch or at an epoch change. Of course I did that with Socket 754 and lived to regret it when 939 came out so...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I am not in any hurry on a video card until I see a compelling monitor choice to go with it. I also want to see how Vega vs. Pascal refresh / or Volta rumored for the 3rd quarter shakes out.. If Vega really delivers (which I would define as beating the GTX 1080TI) at a tempting price point that could create an itch that is hard not to scratch.
> 
> I keep vacillating if I want to go 4k or wide format anyway. And then there is Freesynch2 vs. G-Sync, HDR and higher nits, and hdcp 2.2 compatibility - sigh...


I'm basically doing the same thing there Celt. Waiting to see how the Asus/Acer HDR 4K monitors shake out (though I doubt most games will run reasonably on a single 1080ti) then there's Vega, and I feel like it will beat 1080ti by 10-20% but who knows the price point. Plus 1 1080ti in the hand is worth 2 vega in the warehouse, so if the roumers of low availability are true, I may break down. And yeah, there's G-Synch v FreeSynch to worry about and...yeah, basically all of that. It's annoying.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Overwatch isn't exactly a demanding title. While a lot of that is down to GPU, much has been made about the 5-10% less performance in Ryzen, and for some, it's enough they can't get the "framez" they desire. For those people that's what the 7700k is for.


I hate all the crap Ryzen gets in gaming performance. Probably 90% of users have a 60Hz panel. For some reason, the internet is obsessed with, "Intel gets 57 million FPS but AMD only gets 56 million FPS!" when anything past 60 is not noticeable on their monitor!

I have a 1700X and an RX470 and it easily surpasses 60 FPS minimums on every game I've played even on High/Ultra settings.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> I hate all the crap Ryzen gets in gaming performance. Probably 90% of users have a 60Hz panel. For some reason, the internet is obsessed with, "Intel gets 57 million FPS but AMD only gets 56 million FPS!" when anything past 60 is not noticeable on their monitor!
> 
> I have a 1700X and an RX470 and it easily surpasses 60 FPS minimums on every game I've played even on High/Ultra settings.


That was my point, yeah, the only place it will noticeably matter is high-tier or competitive gaming, or those who want to hit 144hz all the time, and have the panel to do it, then they're probably better off with an i7. I do sort of doubt it to a point though...


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> That was my point, yeah, the only place it will noticeably matter is high-tier or competitive gaming, or those who want to hit 144hz all the time, and have the panel to do it, then they're probably better off with an i7. I do sort of doubt it to a point though...


Even then, it's not really a handicap. I play 1440p 144hz and it's not Ryzen holding me back from 144Hz in every game. It's the GTX 1080 and the fact that graphics technology will always continue to be pushed in AAA games regardless of the resolution (which is why I think 720p testing doesn't prove what it's supposed to prove). In games where I could actually use 144FPS, I can get 144FPS fairly easily. CS:GO, Smite, and the like. Elsewise I get 90-120 FPS on average, depending on the game. In those cases it's not Ryzen stopping me from going higher, but the fact that in solo games I generally like as much eye candy as I can get and I'm willing to bet most gamers playing these games feel the same way.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Even then, it's not really a handicap. I play 1440p 144hz and it's not Ryzen holding me back from 144Hz in every game. It's the GTX 1080 and the fact that graphics technology will always continue to be pushed in AAA games regardless of the resolution (which is why I think 720p testing doesn't prove what it's supposed to prove). In games where I could actually use 144FPS, I can get 144FPS fairly easily. CS:GO, Smite, and the like. Elsewise I get 90-120 FPS on average, depending on the game. In those cases it's not Ryzen stopping me from going higher, but the fact that in solo games I generally like as much eye candy as I can get and I'm willing to bet most gamers playing these games feel the same way.


Yeah, that describes my feelings on it fairly well. 1080p it might be an issue, but honestly..I'd rather turn up the eye candy, if I had a 144Hz display, as long as I was in the 100-130 range, I suspect G-Sync would do it's job and smooth things.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> I hate all the crap Ryzen gets in gaming performance. Probably 90% of users have a 60Hz panel. For some reason, the internet is obsessed with, "Intel gets 57 million FPS but AMD only gets 56 million FPS!" when anything past 60 is not noticeable on their monitor!
> 
> I have a 1700X and an RX470 and it easily surpasses 60 FPS minimums on every game I've played even on High/Ultra settings.


I'm also glad to see the overall opinion is also changing cause Ryzen is delivering better minimum FPS and less microstuttering.


----------



## ggdfdgd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> It affects signaling on the LPC bus, if Disabled it's safe to go above 1.2V on CPU SOC Voltage.


Thanks for the reply. Did some reading regarding the LPC bus and seeing as I'm not using any PS/2 devices (obviously since the mobo doesn't even have PS/2 ports), floppy drives, serial, TPM etc would it be safe/recommended to set Super I/O Clock Skew to disabled? Is there anything else to consider if setting this to disabled? And did I understand correctly that disabling this basically uncouples SOC voltage changes from the LPC bus (as in if this is disabled the LPC bus behaves as if SOC voltage was unchanged even if it isn't)?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I'm also glad to see the overall opinion is also changing cause Ryzen is delivering better minimum FPS and less microstuttering.


THIS ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!! Watch any bf1 of the r7 vs 7700k and look which one is more enjoyable. I still get hiccups in some games i never got with my 4690k but its to be expected.


----------



## CeltPC

Hit a manual check for updates in Windows for a defender update, or update whatever else you are using for security. The Wcry or WannaCry ransomware has hit a hundred countries to this point. Allegedly, this software was stolen from the wonderful NSA, yes OUR NSA. What idiots.

A good time to back up your PC if you have anything you would be upset to lose.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Hit a manual check for updates in Windows for a defender update, or update whatever else you are using for security. The Wcry or WannaCry ransomware has hit a hundred countries to this point. Allegedly, this software was stolen from the wonderful NSA, yes OUR NSA. What idiots.
> 
> A good time to back up your PC if you have anything you would be upset to lose.


Folks get the ransomware from phishing email scams.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Folks get the ransomware from phishing email scams.


Yup that is the most common attack vector, however, "Experts also warn that software, apps and other programs should never be downloaded from unofficial sources as this is another common method for hackers to secretly install malware onto computers." In other words people clicking without thinking in both cases.


----------



## eyetrippy

Where has link to 1201 gone?

Done a brief search and didn't find anything for this board - or am I just bad at searching?

And not, I don't need a fix - just trying to get this board running well

Edit: never mind, finally found a link,many many pages back.


----------



## Pilotasso

Hi guys.

Been lurking these forums for a while but decided doing my first post just now.

@elmor

Reporting a possible issue with beta BIOS 1201. It doesn't honor my selection of ProcODT. I can tell that when I make a change on the different Ohm options but when I save to exit it says no settings were changed, when I re-renter BIOS this setting is @ AUTO. 
Sometimes my PC wont boot straight to windows. A second post cycle is needed.

Settings in BIOS:

BLCK=100
CPU multiplier=38.5
CPU voltage=1.4v
SOC voltage=1.1v
CPU LLC=3
SOC LLC=3
memory frequency=2933 (CAS 12-12-12-22)
DRAM V=1.4v
VTTDR=0.7v

Mine is not a golden chip, lousy luck at the silicon lottery. :]

@ everyone

I have settled my OC at 3850Mhz with voltage at 1.4V LLC=3, as going to 3900 1.425V, LLC3 or 4 at least is needed (havent spent the time fully stress testing yet as I dont feel confortable there)

with 3850Mhz under load I get 1.369V and 52 degrees celsius according to HWiNFO CPU SVI2 TN sensor

Is this sensor accurate at all? because the motherboard sensor reports nearly 1.46V, the same in BIOS and I would find it strange that the BIOS was reading the least accurate sensor.

BTW here are my specs:
CPU: AMD RYZEN 1700X
MOBO: ASUS CROSSHAIR HERO VI AM4
Cooler: NXZT Kraken X62 280mm AIO
RAM: 32 GB 4266Mhz (two 2x8 kits) of trident Z RGB
Storage: Samsung 960 EVO 1TB M.2+6GB WD 6Gb red
GFX: GTX 970 Gaming G1 (placeholder until VEGA)

This scores 158 points in single core, 1701 in CINEBENCH 15.

When at 3900 the multithreading is 1733, but havent spent the time doing it single core.


----------



## Decoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flyn08*
> 
> How much downvolte in offset?
> 
> 'cause i'm on - 0.125v (only on vcore) NO oc and i'm confortable on 1700x. I think i can go lower, just i bit lazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No i think you shouldn't.


I have so far an offset of -0.10000 on the cpu and -0.13750 on the SOC.
With cpu voltage at about 1.037 V and SOC at 0.950-0.956 V.
With this 1800X of mine.


----------



## anugrah23

Hey guys,

Long time lurker. I'm currently on the newest beta bios that Elmor posted. V1201 I think. I'm still having the same problem with temperature reading on my R7 1700. That is the tctl is 5c lower than the cpu sensor on HWINFO. It's the same with Sense Mi skew on or off. I left it to auto. Any ideas?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anugrah23*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Long time lurker. I'm currently on the newest beta bios that Elmor posted. V1201 I think. I'm still having the same problem with temperature reading on my R7 1700. That is the tctl is 5c lower than the cpu sensor on HWINFO. It's the same with Sense Mi skew on or off. I left it to auto. Any ideas?


That's normal, mine on the 1700x is TOTALLY normal. Follow tctl and tctl only provided its reading correctly. If not then tdie is your next best one. Not sure why asus cpu temp reads 5°C more but i have it deleted and don't even look at it haha.


----------



## anugrah23

Ah okay. The fans are ramped up according to the CPU sensor right? Not the tctl/tdie?


----------



## Maxcielle

can someone point me to the Ryzen Power plan download page? Can't install trough drivers.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> Anybody here still unable to hit 3200mhz on 3200 cl14 bdie memory?


You swap out your CPU? Insane how you can't hit 3200Mhz with that RAM. I had an Asrock Fatal1ty Pro x370 and ran 3200Mhz CL14 1t with 2 sticks at stock volts without issue. All I did was enable memory profile. I used an 1800x so it might be your chip holding you back.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggdfdgd3*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Did some reading regarding the LPC bus and seeing as I'm not using any PS/2 devices (obviously since the mobo doesn't even have PS/2 ports), floppy drives, serial, TPM etc would it be safe/recommended to set Super I/O Clock Skew to disabled? Is there anything else to consider if setting this to disabled? And did I understand correctly that disabling this basically uncouples SOC voltage changes from the LPC bus (as in if this is disabled the LPC bus behaves as if SOC voltage was unchanged even if it isn't)?


LPC bus also has the Super I/O and EC on it. Too high SOC Voltage can cause corruption on this bus, which is why there was an issue with the EC updates initially. Super I/O Clock Skew = Disabled improves this situation.


----------



## Timur Born

BIOS setup of 1201 froze on me two times now. Both times running CPU and memory at stock speed. First time was within EZflash, second time within Qfan control of the simple setup GUI (where you draw curves). There was no special situation involved that would be reproducible, next time I booted I was using the very same Qfan controls for an hour without issues.

Since this was so sporadic I cannot even tell if this is a 1201 issue, but I cannot remember seeing freezes in BIOS setup before.

Still no fixes for fan-controls (calibration vs. minimum allowed value in Easy and especially Advanced mode) or EZflash NTFS issues in 1201, didn't notice anything else changing compared to 1107.

PS @elmor: If you are not interested in the X99 USB bus dropouts vs. NVidia GPU reports then please give me a short reply and I will try official channels (without much hope for any results). I sent you a PM three days ago.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> BIOS setup of 1201 froze on me two times now. Both times running CPU and memory at stock speed. First time was within EZflash, second time within Qfan control of the simple setup GUI (where you draw curves). There was no special situation involved that would be reproducible, next time I booted I was using the very same Qfan controls for an hour without issues.
> 
> Since this was so sporadic I cannot even tell if this is a 1201 issue, but I cannot remember seeing freezes in BIOS setup before.
> 
> Still no fixes for fan-controls (calibration vs. minimum allowed value in Easy and especially Advanced mode) or EZflash NTFS issues in 1201, didn't notice anything else changing compared to 1107.
> 
> PS @Elmor: If you are not interested in the X99 USB bus dropouts vs. NVidia GPU reports then please give me a short reply and I will try official channels (without much hope for any results). I sent you a PM three days ago.


Try tagging him or quoting @elmor


----------



## Timur Born

Ah, thanks, I didn't notice the extra function and just typed @, edited the post.


----------



## Benus74

Hey guys, it's been a while since I've posted, but I didn't want to post until I read all the forum posts I've missed, and I can tell you it took me the week to read it all... guys, you're so chatty









So here is where I stand my PC:
- upgraded to 1107 and was a great experience so far
- Memory OC at 3200Mhz using CAS 18-18-18-18-44 1T, Trfc 560T (I guess due to the 4*8M sticks)
- CPU still very stable at 3.9Ghz and under 1.40V (1.395V)

My ram set at 3200Mhz is using the 3200 memory strap using a ProcODT of 43.6 Ohms.
This is Samsung B, I've confirmed it with Tayphoon Burner.

I did manage to get my memory at the rated timings 16-16-16-16-36 1T using a 120 BCLK and the 2666Mhz strap but it wasn't as stable.
I ran into ram training issue when doing cold boot and had to increase my Fail_CNT to 5 to ensure it can boot, but that was really not the greatest experience









In order to find the right ProcODT I ran into a lot of testing, in fact I did test all possible ProcODT settings at various memory straps, and at 3200Mhz I've got 3 working ProcODT: 40, 43.6 and 48.
Other values would simply not boot using that strap, and using 43.6 allowed me to tighten my timings from 20-20-20-20-48 to my actual 18-18-18-18-44.
Unfortunately I couldn't get lower timings using the 3200 strap, only the 2666 strap allows me to get to 16-16-16-16-36.

Now I must admit that I've rushed my OC trials using BLCK because I just wanted to see if I could get to that settings.
Thanks @CeltPC for your advice about setting up the base OC profile in this post
I wasn't really sure of some of the settings, and I'm not sure what exactly did the trick, but every time I tried to OC using BLCK I ran into boot loop failure.
+REP for that share









I think I'll wait for the next Agesa to get my memory to finally run at 3600Mhz at 16-16-16-16-36 (I know, there is a lot of hope and dreams here...).

@bluej511, I'm not sure if I'm having a cold bug, or just cold boot issue, but I do get from time to time a F9->8 direct when I start my PC in the morning.
It's not that cold in my office, but I don't have anything (yet) to measure the temp of the IMC, so I can't say if it's cold bug or boot issue.

On the other hand I'm having a very weird issue when I reboot my PC when switching from linux to windows (or vice versa).
Very often (I'd say 8 out of 10 times) my PC would just not post when it restarts.
When this happens even forcing a shutdown by pressing the power button doesn't work, it goes into a QCode loop forever.
The only way to get it fixed is to actual stop my PSU so that all the power get drained from the PC, and only after when I start PC it's all good.

If I shutdown the PC from linux or windows, then I can start my PC again with no issue, and this every time.
I've never had any issue with the shutdown (except when I get a F9->8 in the morning when it seems to be colder in the office, but no official measure of temperature).

Anyone else have this issue not being able to restart PC without getting into a post Q-Code loop?
I haven't checked all the codes but it always seems to go to 3B and 3E which I think is memory related.
The led does go white, but then back to orange and red and 3B->3E and loop again until I shutdown the PC.

Anyway, I'm very much happy with my PC, it feels so much snappier than my old MBP, and having all those threads is just a time saver when it comes to code compiling and heavy algorithm that require lot of number crunching... I love this PC









PS: just to digress a bit, my first computer was actually an MO5 from Thomson, my first PC was a SX33, and was replaced by a DX2 66, this one was a beast compared to the SX33, I've had 8M of ram, it was just unbelievable at the time


----------



## Kildar

@elmor

Numerous BSOD's with 1201.

It ran fine initially but after 12 hours I started getting BSOD's every couple of hours or so and never the same error.
It was always a driver/.sys file. Increased CPU, SOC and Dram voltage and still had BSOD's.
Went back to 1107 and system has been up 15 hours no BSOD's.
Nothing else has been changed.

Mel


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> Hey guys, it's been a while since I've posted, but I didn't want to post until I read all the forum posts I've missed, and I can tell you it took me the week to read it all... guys, you're so chatty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here is where I stand my PC:
> - upgraded to 1107 and was a great experience so far
> - Memory OC at 3200Mhz using CAS 18-18-18-18-44 1T, Trfc 560T (I guess due to the 4*8M sticks)
> - CPU still very stable at 3.9Ghz and under 1.40V (1.395V)
> 
> My ram set at 3200Mhz is using the 3200 memory strap using a ProcODT of 43.6 Ohms.
> This is Samsung B, I've confirmed it with Tayphoon Burner.
> 
> I did manage to get my memory at the rated timings 16-16-16-16-36 1T using a 120 BCLK and the 2666Mhz strap but it wasn't as stable.
> I ran into ram training issue when doing cold boot and had to increase my Fail_CNT to 5 to ensure it can boot, but that was really not the greatest experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to find the right ProcODT I ran into a lot of testing, in fact I did test all possible ProcODT settings at various memory straps, and at 3200Mhz I've got 3 working ProcODT: 40, 43.6 and 48.
> Other values would simply not boot using that strap, and using 43.6 allowed me to tighten my timings from 20-20-20-20-48 to my actual 18-18-18-18-44.
> Unfortunately I couldn't get lower timings using the 3200 strap, only the 2666 strap allows me to get to 16-16-16-16-36.
> 
> Now I must admit that I've rushed my OC trials using BLCK because I just wanted to see if I could get to that settings.
> Thanks @CeltPC for your advice about setting up the base OC profile in this post
> I wasn't really sure of some of the settings, and I'm not sure what exactly did the trick, but every time I tried to OC using BLCK I ran into boot loop failure.
> +REP for that share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll wait for the next Agesa to get my memory to finally run at 3600Mhz at 16-16-16-16-36 (I know, there is a lot of hope and dreams here...).
> 
> @Bluej511, I'm not sure if I'm having a cold bug, or just cold boot issue, but I do get from time to time a F9->8 direct when I start my PC in the morning.
> It's not that cold in my office, but I don't have anything (yet) to measure the temp of the IMC, so I can't say if it's cold bug or boot issue.
> 
> On the other hand I'm having a very weird issue when I reboot my PC when switching from linux to windows (or vice versa).
> Very often (I'd say 8 out of 10 times) my PC would just not post when it restarts.
> When this happens even forcing a shutdown by pressing the power button doesn't work, it goes into a QCode loop forever.
> The only way to get it fixed is to actual stop my PSU so that all the power get drained from the PC, and only after when I start PC it's all good.
> 
> If I shutdown the PC from linux or windows, then I can start my PC again with no issue, and this every time.
> I've never had any issue with the shutdown (except when I get a F9->8 in the morning when it seems to be colder in the office, but no official measure of temperature).
> 
> Anyone else have this issue not being able to restart PC without getting into a post Q-Code loop?
> I haven't checked all the codes but it always seems to go to 3B and 3E which I think is memory related.
> The led does go white, but then back to orange and red and 3B->3E and loop again until I shutdown the PC.
> 
> Anyway, I'm very much happy with my PC, it feels so much snappier than my old MBP, and having all those threads is just a time saver when it comes to code compiling and heavy algorithm that require lot of number crunching... I love this PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: just to digress a bit, my first computer was actually an MO5 from Thomson, my first PC was a SX33, and was replaced by a DX2 66, this one was a beast compared to the SX33, I've had 8M of ram, it was just unbelievable at the time


Just leave a thermometer in the office and read what the ambient is, seems like the ones having issues reaching 3200mhz (took me 2 months and a good BIOS) are the ones more likely to see the issue.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> Been lurking these forums for a while but decided doing my first post just now.
> ...
> 
> Reporting a possible issue with beta BIOS 1201. It doesn't honor my selection of ProcODT. I can tell that when I make a change on the different Ohm options but when I save to exit it says no settings were changed, when I re-renter BIOS this setting is @ AUTO.
> ....


Word is, somewhere in these 15k posts, that procODT is not a parameter that the BIOS reports as being changed, even when it has been. If the next boot is OK without new training, then procODT should be where you last left it.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Word is, somewhere in these 15k posts, that procODT is not a parameter that the BIOS reports as being changed, even when it has been. If the next boot is OK without new training, then procODT should be where you last left it.


Yeah, if you change it and press F10 it'll say nothing has been changed.

It does work tho; if you reboot and go straight back into BIOS it'll be the value you just set.


----------



## Decoman

The following is with bios 1107:

I've spent hours testing my 1800x together with an old passive cpu cooler. Because of the heat (cpu socket temp) I am forced to lower cpu voltage and cpu socket voltage.

Lowest negative offsest for my 1800x at stock speeds, to boot into window with 3200MHz ram, and sustain "max heat" test in Prime 95, AND, avoid any windows hardware errors in HWinfo64, are as following:

cpu -0.07500 (more than this, and I get "windows hardware errors" in HWinfo64 when stress testing
soc -0.12500 (more than this, and the machine won't boot from cold, or hangs on cold boot, or ends in a boot loop on cold boot)

cpu min 1.094v
cpu max 1.294v

soc min 0.962
soc max 0.964v

High temps, but seems manageable, holding at 68-70 deg C for cpu soc temp and 44 deg C for Tdie (for 15 min, heh).

So I am wondering, am I forced to use these values from now on, or would newer bios' improve on anything, given that I have tweaked the offset values in bios, for cpu volt and soc volt?

If a bios update can't improve my cpu socket temps, I think I am forced to switch to water cooling, unless I accept that the machine might crash should there come a time when all the eight cores on the 1800x are under stress, and with high temps.

Edit: Oh shucks, I still get an error on cold boot (0d).


----------



## Benus74

And ProcODT only applies if memory training works.
So if you set ProcODT, and after reboot you see that you're still at 2133Mhz memory and the ProcODT is back to default, it means your ProcODT wasn't correct and you have to change it.

The way I did my trials was by setting all my memory voltage and timings using 2666Mhz strap into a profile.
Then went to ProcODT, set a value (say 53) then set strap to 3200, save and reboot.

If it failed, then reloaded my profile, reapplied a different ProcODT (say 48), 3200 strap, F10.

Failed again? do the same with a lower ProcODT (say 43.6)... and finally it'll work









Don't try to be too eager on your timings at start, first thing is to try to find the ProcODT that work for that memory strap.
So make sure to set released timings (say 20-20-20-20-48).

Once you find a working ProcODT, then continue tweaking until it fails again, this way you'll know the working values for the 3200 strap.
Then take the one in the middle and put tighten timings.

If it works all great







otherwise try one of the other working ProcODT.
There is a chance to get to lower timings this way, but it's not guaranteed that it'll work for everyone.

For my setup the best combination is ProcODT of 43.6 using 18-18-18-18-44 timings.

I hope it'll help you in your quest for the dungeon master









EDIT: and once you post with your memory settings and you see it's all good, then make sure to test your memory, see this thread for details


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> And ProcODT only applies if memory training works.
> So if you set ProcODT, and after reboot you see that you're still at 2133Mhz memory and the ProcODT is back to default, it means your ProcODT wasn't correct and you have to change it.
> 
> The way I did my trials was by setting all my memory voltage and timings using 2666Mhz strap into a profile.
> Then went to ProcODT, set a value (say 53) then set strap to 3200, save and reboot.
> 
> If it failed, then reloaded my profile, reapplied a different ProcODT (say 48), 3200 strap, F10.
> 
> Failed again? do the same with a lower ProcODT (say 43.6)... and finally it'll work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try to be too eager on your timings at start, first thing is to try to find the ProcODT that work for that memory strap.
> So make sure to set released timings (say 20-20-20-20-48).
> 
> Once you find a working ProcODT, then continue tweaking until it fails again, this way you'll know the working values for the 3200 strap.
> Then take the one in the middle and put tighten timings.
> 
> If it works all great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otherwise try one of the other working ProcODT.
> There is a chance to get to lower timings this way, but it's not guaranteed that it'll work for everyone.
> 
> For my setup the best combination is ProcODT of 43.6 using 18-18-18-18-44 timings.
> 
> I hope it'll help you in your quest for the dungeon master


What is the RAM voltage?


----------



## Benus74

I'm at 1.4V on the ram and 1.1 for SOC.

I'm going to work on trying lower voltage this weekend, I didn't have time to test other voltage before, so I'll test more over the week.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> I'm at 1.4V on the ram and 1.1 for SOC.
> 
> I'm going to work on trying lower voltage this weekend, I didn't have to test more over the week.


OK. Try this under Tweaker menu :

VTTDDR Voltage [Half of the RAM voltage]
VPP_MEM Voltage [2.51000]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [0.50000]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [0.50000]
VDDP Voltage [1V]
VDDP Standby Voltage [0.9V]

DRAM R1 Tune [64]
DRAM R2 Tune [64]
DRAM R3 Tune [64]
DRAM R4 Tune [64]

Under Digi+ menu try:

DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [500] (The RAM vrm is not as good as CPU vrms, higher frequency means cleaner current)

Then try with the timings 16-18-18-18-44, if it boots then try lowering the timings one parameter at the time. I think you can boot fine at 16-18-18-18-38.
Such reboots you are having could can be very well be related to low RAM voltage or ProcODT.


----------



## Benus74

Thanks I'll try that and I'll let you know how it goes.

Otherwise here is the exact QCode I've got when I reboot from windows (just did it now).
When stopping it goes to F9->8, then power shutdown.
Power restart straight away and go through the following code: 3E->14->15->F9->8.
Once arrived on code 8 it shutdown, then restart, and same again, and this forever until I turn of PSU.

Once PSU is restarted the PC will do a serie of F9->8 (about 4 times) and then will boot and memory training will fail, and finally it'll boot in bios.
Such a pain when it happens









Then once in bios, I just have to go back to the AMD CBS page, reenable my PState OC, set the ProcODT and Fail_CNT, and then it boots no problem.

Anyway, I'll try your suggested settings and see if I still have those issues.
Even if I can't reduce timings, if at least I can get rid off those reboot issues it'll be a big step forward


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> I've spent hours testing my 1800x together with an old passive cpu cooler. Because of the heat (cpu socket temp) I am forced to lower cpu voltage and cpu socket voltage.
> 
> Lowest negative offsest for my 1800x at stock speeds, to boot into window with 3200MHz ram, and sustain "max heat" test in Prime 95, AND, avoid any windows hardware errors in HWinfo64, are as following:
> 
> cpu -0.07500 (more than this, and I get "windows hardware errors" in HWinfo64 when stress testing
> soc -0.12500 (more than this, and the machine won't boot from cold, or hangs on cold boot, or ends in a boot loop on cold boot)
> 
> cpu min 1.094v
> cpu max 1.294v
> 
> soc min 0.962
> soc max 0.964v
> 
> High temps, but seems manageable, *holding at 68-70 deg C for cpu soc temp and 44 deg C for Tdie* (for 15 min, heh).
> 
> So I am wondering, am I forced to use these values from now on, or would newer bios' improve on anything, given that I have tweaked the offset values in bios, for cpu volt and soc volt?
> 
> If a bios update can't improve my cpu socket temps, I think I am forced to switch to water cooling, unless I accept that the machine might crash should there come a time when all the eight cores on the 1800x are under stress, and with high temps.


If CPU soc is referring to CPU (socket) temps, your actual CPU temp is likely 98-100°.


----------



## Benus74

Well, that was quick, just got F9->8 after applying settings...
I've shutdown PSU, started and arrived in BIOS with all settings applied, then I've changed timings to 16-18-18-18-44, and got some new serie of QCode and ended up on 3b (lowercase b).

Trying ProcODT of 48 (didn't restore the PState for now) and it went thru some other QCode, at some point it stayed on 3F, but always went back to 3E.
It was interesting in fact that just before going to 3E it was always a 3b, same as with ProcODT of 43.6
After maybe 5 minutes it finally stabilized on a 3b, I tought that was it... but no, it then moved to 2b, and yet another loop








Anyway, that one didn't seem to work neither









Turned PSU off, instant 8-E3->14->15->F9->8.
Few loops and finally back to BIOS with default settings.

Trying ProcODT of 40, all the same... so I guess changing timings that low isn't really an option for now unless I move to BCLK 120.

I think I'll actually try this now, getting a stable 120 BLCK with RAM OC, then once it's up and running, I'll push some more on the CPU









Anyway, thanks @Ramad for your suggestion, for a few minutes I was hoping it was going to work









BTW - do you know what safe voltages are for VPP_MEM?

I know that VDDP is like VSOC so probably up to 1.20V based on that post:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> ...
> It is what it is, your theory seems sound. VDDP is similar to VCCIO on Intel platform. From our testing it didn't help much with DRAM, but it's possible it can affect things slightly. I'd recommend the same limits as SOC.
> ...
> SIO Clock Skew is related to the fixed board bricking issue. Theoretically if it's set to Disabled, you can safely go above the 1.20V limit on SOC Voltage.
> You're setting VID to something lower than default in P0? My theory is you're failing DRAM training and AMD CBS settings are reverted, but the BIOS is not aware and is still applying your offset.


Thanks and +REP for info (even if it didn't work, you gave me hope)


----------



## noko59

AsusZenStates 0.2.2

Had to disable Windows Defender for it to install. Basically got program stopped working notices from Windows when trying to install.

Went to optimize defaults in bios, set ram to DDR 4 3200 started ZenStates and as soon as I apply PO new setting 3400mhz to 3600mhz computer crashes.

Set in bios PO, P1 and P2 to custom with default values - same result computer crashes to a limbo state where I have to hit reset to reboot.

Not sure what I am missing here.

Install log:
Quote:


> Running a transacted installation.
> 
> Beginning the Install phase of the installation.
> See the contents of the log file for the C:\Users\. . . . . . . .\AsusZsSrv.exe assembly's progress.
> The file is located at C:\Users\. . . . . . . . .\AsusZsSrv.InstallLog.
> 
> The Install phase completed successfully, and the Commit phase is beginning.
> See the contents of the log file for the C:\Users\. . . . .\AsusZsSrv.exe assembly's progress.
> The file is located at C:\Users\. . . .\AsusZsSrv.InstallLog.
> 
> The Commit phase completed successfully.
> 
> The transacted install has completed.


AsusZsSrv installaiton log:
Quote:


> Installing assembly 'C:\Users\. . . . . . \AsusZsSrv.exe'.
> Affected parameters are:
> logtoconsole =
> assemblypath = C:\Users\. . . . . .\AsusZsSrv.exe
> logfile = C:\Users\. . . . . . . \AsusZsSrv.InstallLog
> Installing service AsusZsSrv...
> Service AsusZsSrv has been successfully installed.
> Creating EventLog source AsusZsSrv in log Application...
> Committing assembly 'C:\Users\. . . .\AsusZsSrv.exe'.
> Affected parameters are:
> logtoconsole =
> assemblypath = C:\Users\. . . . . . .\AsusZsSrv.exe
> logfile = C:\Users\. . . . . .\AsusZsSrv.InstallLog


----------



## gupsterg

Well all I can say is happy with 1201







.

Did a lotta tweaking and bench runs on 3rd R7 1700. I must have done ~20 runs of GPUPI with various app settings/CPU OC, final best result. Then also quite a few HWBOT x264, final results on 1080P and 4K.


----------



## Benus74

btw guys, what are the pro and cons of a BLCK overclock, and what are the safe limit when using air cooling ? (using the noctua NH D15SE)
thanks.

Happy for you gup, I see you're on the 3rd place of the 1700 owner... really nice (even if it's only 11 on the ranks, but still, 3rd is always a good feeling







)


----------



## gavinh87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Well all I can say is happy with 1201
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Did a lotta tweaking and bench runs on 3rd R7 1700. I must have done ~20 runs of GPUPI with various app settings/CPU OC, final best result. Then also quite a few HWBOT x264, final results on 1080P and 4K.


Very nice! What is the stable OC on your third 1700?


----------



## Benus74

Just done the 3210Mhz on memory using BCLK 120.4, CAS 16-16-16-16-36 TRFC 467.
Using the 2666 memory strap used a more agressive TRFC than using the 3200.
I guess it's normal but I'm not enough experienced to be sure









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I'll try to see if I can adjust timings a bit more before I push BLCK too much... I feel a bit scared to push it too much as I've never done that in the past


----------



## Ramad

@Benus74
2666 strap is more stable than higher straps did you try booting at those timings using 2933 strap? Nice results!

By the way, VPP memory voltage is a peek to peek voltage memory power supply. on a sinus/digital wave it´s the voltage between the highest point to the lowest point on the wave (top to bottom). You can try increasing it and see if that helps stability. I would not go higher than 2.8V.


----------



## Benus74

Naaaahh, c'mon, 2933 HAHAHAHA you're the devil...

For now I'm just so excited already, I'm at 3210Mhz on CAS 14-14-16-16--36... I'll try to go down to 14-14-14-14-32...

Stop tempting me with the 2933 strap... and if it boot?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> @Benus74
> By the way, VPP memory voltage is a peek to peek voltage memory power supply. on a sinus/digital wave it´s the voltage between the highest point to the lowest point on the wave (top to bottom). You can try increasing it and see if that helps stability. I would not go higher than 2.8V.


Hello

Actually VPP is the *P*rogramming *P*ower *V*oltage which is used to activate the wordline transistors.


----------



## Benus74

Thanks guys, and do you know what is the default value of VPP that is used by the bios?
Unfortunately it doesn't show it, that would be a great enhancement to the bios if all those voltage could be monitored when we're on the tweaker page.

Also, I've just booted with 3210Mhz 14-14-14-14-32, no idea if it's stable yet, but it's really encouraging for future bios versions.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







The other thing is that it takes a lot of boot loops before it post (4 to 6 loops), and everytime I feel that it's going to show up with default settings but nope, it's there, with the right timings.

I'm wondering if there is a way to reduce the boot time, otherwise it won't be practical for 24/7 usage.

And last question, if you don't go higher than 2.8V of VPP, then what do you think is safe for a 24/7 setup?

Next I'll try the 2933 strap... who knows, maybe I can get the 3600Mhz with my 32M of ram...


----------



## gupsterg

@gavinh87

Cheers







.

3rd is pants







. That's why I battered it with 1.55V with LLC LVL 3







for those bench runs







. In this post is compare of the R7 1700 I had/have.

I'm keeping the 2nd, as it does 3200MHz. Other 2 only 2933MHz.

@Benus74

Cheers







.

For GPUPI viewing 1700X rankings I'd come 5th and that was on 4075MHz







. 4th on x265 1080P, 4K I'd be 3rd







, 2nd place has 4.4GHz clocked CPU







.

Viewing GPUPI 1800X I'd be 10th but some of them guys are on quite a bit higher clocks







. Take skullbringer's result, he's on 4150MHz/3500MHz vs 4000MHz/2933MHz on my run







. 11th in x265 1080P, 9th x265 4K.

Clearly the 1800X is the best for clocking. To me after flogging the Wraith Spire on an ebay promo, netting me ~£43 I'm







on what my R7 1700 has cost







(~£256).

For me BCLK of ~109MHz knocks out my WiFI card. I have tested 134MHz with a lower strap on 2nd CPU to have 3200MHz, so gonna bench that at some point.

I don't think I'll use BCLK higher than 100MHz for 24/7 use, 3200MHz strap works on that CPU. Only issue is rare intermittent cold boot issue with that RAM speed. My work around is using "Sleep/Resume" when using that CPU. I quite like using that as it's "insta-go-to" desktop







.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Actually VPP is the *P*rogramming *P*ower *V*oltage which is used to activate the wordline transistors.


Yes.

Source


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> And last question, if you don't go higher than 2.8V of VPP, then what do you think is safe for a 24/7 setup?
> 
> Next I'll try the 2933 strap... who knows, maybe I can get the 3600Mhz with my 32M of ram...


2.5V is what it should be. Increasing it a little may help, I have never used more than 2.55V because I did not need to.


----------



## Decoman

Using bios 1107 and trying to keep the voltages low for less heat at stock speed..
I went to the cinema this evening and had my Ryzen 1800x computer shut down. When I came back, the following happened when I turned it on:

1) Don't know what was on screen, but I wasn't in windows, and the display on the mobo showed "0d"
pressed reset..
2) Now I got an "6F" error
pressed reset or it reset itself
3) It started to load windows iirc, but failed and iirc it restarted
4) Error "d2"
pressed reset or it reset itself
5) Hangs on "Please press Del or F2 to enter UEFI bios setting"
pressed reset
6) Hangs on "Please press Del or F2 to enter UEFI bios setting" a few times and resets itself iirc
I manage to press Del key and for a brief moment there is a flash showing the UEFI bios menu on screen, before it crashes
I turn the computer off, and eventually after pressing the Del key I can enter windows
7) I try to stay in UEFI menu, but screen crashes when in bios.

I had to clear CMOS at this point.

Update: Reducing the negative volt offset for soc, seem to make me able to boot into windows again, with a more or less cold boot.

So I had a negative offset for both cpu and soc voltage, while also running 3200MHz ram speed.

Btw, I think I've learned that I can't use my KVM switch, back into bios (between two computers using one computer monitor), but only out of it. Else I get a black screen.


----------



## wisepds

Question: Is GSkill 3200 Cl14 B-die Samsung GTZ good for this MB? I'cant get stability...


----------



## Decoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> If CPU soc is referring to CPU (socket) temps, your actual CPU temp is likely 98-100°.


I did not make the motherboard, nor the bios, this is not my fault.

However, what you say make little sense to me. As I am not aware of any way that the cpu temp could possibly be 50 deg off as you suggest.
If you think otherwise, feel free to point out how what you said makes good sense.


----------



## madweazl

I usually have the best results with the 2933 strap.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> I did not make the motherboard, nor the bios, this is not my fault.
> 
> However, what you say make little sense to me. As I am not aware of any way that the cpu temp could possibly be 50 deg off as you suggest.
> If you think otherwise, feel free to point out how what you said makes good sense.


Is it logical that your CPU is cooler than the thermistor on the socket (usually a 30° delta on my setup and others)? It may not be 50° but it is higher than your socket temps regardless of what that number is and given your cooling solution, 100° wouldn't be a stretch in my opinion.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @gavinh87
> 
> For me BCLK of ~109MHz knocks out my WiFI card. I have tested 134MHz with a lower strap on 2nd CPU to have 3200MHz, so gonna bench that at some point.
> 
> I don't think I'll use BCLK higher than 100MHz for 24/7 use, 3200MHz strap works on that CPU. Only issue is rare intermittent cold boot issue with that RAM speed. My work around is using "Sleep/Resume" when using that CPU. I quite like using that as it's "insta-go-to" desktop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


108MHz has turned out well for me - no issues with my sound card, and overall very good stability. It gets me to 3455.8MHz with 14-14-14-34.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> You swap out your CPU? Insane how you can't hit 3200Mhz with that RAM. I had an Asrock Fatal1ty Pro x370 and ran 3200Mhz CL14 1t with 2 sticks at stock volts without issue. All I did was enable memory profile. I used an 1800x so it might be your chip holding you back.


Yeah, it could be. I'm just hoping the new AGESA will at least help me hit 3200 lol. Better yet, 32gb on 3200


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> 108MHz has turned out well for me - no issues with my sound card, and overall very good stability. It gets me to 3455.8MHz with 14-14-14-34.


Nice







. All my CPUs suck on RAM OC'ing







.

Has anyone used/kept same CPU/RAM and got another C6H and seen improved RAM speed?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I usually have the best results with the 2933 strap.
> Is it logical that your CPU is cooler than the thermistor on the socket (usually a 30° delta on my setup and others)? It may not be 50° but it is higher than your socket temps regardless of what that number is and given your cooling solution, 100° wouldn't be a stretch in my opinion.


Going towards 80 C socket temp is close to thermal shutdown temps with Sense Skew disabled. When it's enabled you will hit a code 8 crash instead, due to over-temperature.

Here are screenshots again of both happening:

Sense Skew enabled (seconds before code 8 crash):


Sense Skew disabled (seconds before thermal shutdown at around Tctl = 115 C):


By the way: the extra dynamic temperature offsets I keep reporting about do also happen in BIOS setup. When you switch to Qfan in the Easy GUI you get a +10 offset jump that slowly decreases back to normal temps.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Question: Is GSkill 3200 Cl14 B-die Samsung GTZ good for this MB? I'cant get stability...


Yes, That is the ram I have. You have 2x8gb right? Not working with 2x16gb

Remember that using the memory is not limited to ram/mobo. It appears that CPU's IMC need to be able to handle it as well.

For 2x8gb, try settings like DDR volt 1.40v. SOC to 1.1v.


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Yes, That is the ram I have. You have 2x8gb right? Not working with 2x16gb
> 
> Remember that using the memory is not limited to ram/mobo. It appears that CPU's IMC need to be able to handle it as well.
> 
> For 2x8gb, try settings like DDR volt 1.40v. SOC to 1.1v.


Yes, 2x8Gb... I'll try. I usually get error code 8 and reboot. like this:

https://t.co/y8RSAvq2rA


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Going towards 80 C socket temp is close to thermal shutdown temps with Sense Skew disabled. When it's enabled you will hit a code 8 crash instead, due to over-temperature.
> 
> Here are screenshots again of both happening:
> 
> Sense Skew enabled (seconds before code 8 crash):
> 
> 
> Sense Skew disabled (seconds before thermal shutdown at around Tctl = 115 C):
> 
> 
> By the way: the extra dynamic temperature offsets I keep reporting about do also happen in BIOS setup. When you switch to Qfan in the Easy GUI you get a +10 offset jump that slowly decreases back to normal temps.


How hard can I push my temps? My CPU never goes over 85ºC, Tctl never more than 80ºC and socket temp never more than 70ºC. If I am getting Code-8 while stress testing is due to lack of vcore or thermal throttling? Sense Mi is enabled with an offset to report the correct temp as stated by elmor.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Yes, 2x8Gb... I'll try. I usually get error code 8 and reboot. like this:
> 
> https://t.co/y8RSAvq2rA


Don't overclock the CPU yet. Just try setting the ram to 3200 and do DDR Volt 1.4v and SOC to 1.1v. What bios are you using? Try 1201. However, if that doesn't work chances are that its a problem with the IMC and you'll have to to wait for AMD's update. You can try DDR Volt up to 1.5v and SOC to 1.15-1.2v though.


----------



## Decoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I usually have the best results with the 2933 strap.
> Is it logical that your CPU is cooler than the thermistor on the socket (usually a 30° delta on my setup and others)? It may not be 50° but it is higher than your socket temps regardless of what that number is and given your cooling solution, 100° wouldn't be a stretch in my opinion.


Anyone else agreeing to this idea, that my real cpu temps are higher than the cpu socket temps, even though the Tdie is recorded as being 46 deg C or so in HWinfo64?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> How hard can I push my temps? My CPU never goes over 85ºC, Tctl never more than 80ºC and socket temp never more than 70ºC. If I am getting Code-8 while stress testing is due to lack of vcore or thermal throttling? Sense Mi is enabled with an offset to report the correct temp as stated by elmor.


Without Sense Skew your CPU would begin to soft throttle at around 60 C socket temp and hard throttle down to x5.5 multiplier at around 70 C socket temp. Once you get close to 80 C socket temp the CPU would shutdown to prevent damage. With Sense Skew you run into a code 8 instead.

You need better cooling! Here is what my temps currently read in an open desktop while doing ITB AVX max (13000) at slightly higher voltages than necessary (testing LLC). Sense Skew is enabled and set to default.



Admittedly, my fans and pump are audibly spinning close to max, nothing excessive, though (~1300 - 1400 rpm max for fans).


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> How hard can I push my temps? My CPU never goes over 85ºC, Tctl never more than 80ºC and socket temp never more than 70ºC. If I am getting Code-8 while stress testing is due to lack of vcore or thermal throttling?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Without Sense Skew your CPU would begin to soft throttle at around 60 C socket temp and hard throttle down to x5.5 multiplier at around 70 C socket temp. Once you get close to 80 C socket temp the CPU would shutdown to prevent damage. With Sense Skew you run into a code 8 instead.
> 
> You need better cooling! Here is what my temps currently read in an open desktop while doing ITB AVX max (13000) at slightly higher voltages than necessary (testing LLC). Sense Skew is enabled and set to default.
> 
> 
> 
> Admittedly, my fans and pump are audibly spinning close to max, nothing excessive, though (~1300 - 1400 rpm max for fans).


Better cooling that h115i sounds disturbing.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Better cooling that h115i sounds disturbing.


Well, my core power reading is 20 watts higher than his and still my CPU runs cooler (under ITB AVX max load). So seemingly my Artic Liquid Freezer 240's cooling is more efficient than the H115i's.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Well, my core power reading is 20 watts higher than his and still my CPU runs cooler (under ITB AVX max load). So seemingly my Artic Liquid Freezer 240's cooling is more efficient than the H115i's.


But your vcore is way lower.


----------



## Timur Born

Doesn't matter when my amperage/wattage is higher.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Doesn't matter when my amperage/wattage is higher.


I don't get those numbers even with 1.5vcore LLC5

Maybe it is because my AIO is inside the case and you have a test bench?


----------



## Timur Born

Mine is inside the case, too, I just leave the side panels open during testing. My radiator is in the lower front position, though, push/pulling ambient air in. So even once I close the panels the CPU radiator will get cool outside air, instead of hotter inside air.

I also removed the metal mesh grill, because those consist of more solid area than holes area and the holes are too big for small dust particles anyway (which make the bulk of the dust in my room).

Try ITB AVX with a number around 3-4 mb lower than your maximum RAM (12000 - 13000 for 16 gb). That should cook your CPU quite good. Your current/wattage is too low still.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Going towards 80 C socket temp is close to thermal shutdown temps with Sense Skew disabled. When it's enabled you will hit a code 8 crash instead, due to over-temperature.
> 
> Here are screenshots again of both happening:
> 
> Sense Skew enabled (seconds before code 8 crash):
> 
> 
> Sense Skew disabled (seconds before thermal shutdown at around Tctl = 115 C):
> 
> 
> By the way: the extra dynamic temperature offsets I keep reporting about do also happen in BIOS setup. When you switch to Qfan in the Easy GUI you get a +10 offset jump that slowly decreases back to normal temps.


did you lock PLL to 1.8v?

locking the PLL to 1.8v seems to be good on temps. Some even suggest to have it lower if you can.


----------



## Frikencio

My PLL on auto stays always at 1.8V


----------



## bluej511

How are you guys getting such crazy high cpu socket temps? I think mine reaches 40°C max.


----------



## Timur Born

ITB AVX max. Also consider that I am only using a AIO cooler using an aluminum radiator, not a custom loop. That being said the delta between radiator temp and exhaust temp (behind radiator) is around 3-7 C depending on the area measured. So it seems good enough.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Mine is inside the case, too, I just leave the side panels open during testing. My radiator is in the lower front position, though, push/pulling ambient air in. So even once I close the panels the CPU radiator will get cool outside air, instead of hotter inside air.
> 
> I also removed the metal mesh grill, because those consist of more solid area than holes area and the holes are too big for small dust particles anyway (which make the bulk of the dust in my room).
> 
> Try ITB AVX with a number around 3-4 mb lower than your maximum RAM (12000 - 13000 for 16 gb). That should cook your CPU quite good. Your current/wattage is too low still.


That stress test is using more watts per core according to HWinfo64.

I am also doing web browsing and watching a stream and 20+ Tabs with Chrome I hope that does not matter to the test or even make it "better".

This is with IBT.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> My PLL on auto stays always at 1.8V


Mine bumps.



here:
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/overclocking-amd-ryzen,5011-4.html


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Yeah, if you change it and press F10 it'll say nothing has been changed.
> 
> It does work tho; if you reboot and go straight back into BIOS it'll be the value you just set.


It seems to do the same thing with PStates settings. If I have a code 8 crash, I always go in and flip PStates from Custom back to disabled, back to Auto, back to Custom, for 0-2, and then disabled to auto for the rest, and reboot. Of course the BIOS says nothing has changed, but it seems to work and actually set them fine anyway. Not sure if I need to go through all that or not.


----------



## Timur Born

Well, you are using 2x 2200 RPM 140 mm fans, I am using 4x 1400 rpm 120 mm fans (mostly running below 1300 rpm). My CPU draw more current/power, so I suspect that you use the non AVX version of ITB (or lower CPU clock)?!

Your temps should be cooler than mine, but they are higher, so something about your cooling seems amiss. Could be your "thin" radiator, only 25 mm.

PS: I set PLL to fixed 1.8 V.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Well, you are using 2x 2200 RPM 140 mm fans, I am using 4x 1400 rpm 120 mm fans (mostly running below 1300 rpm). My CPU draw more current/power, so I suspect that you use the non AVX version of ITB (or lower CPU clock)?!
> 
> Your temps should be cooler than mine, but they are higher, so something about your cooling seems amiss.
> 
> PS: I set PLL to fixed 1.8 V.


1.4v @ 3.85Ghz, 1.15V SOC and LLC4. Ram is 1.4 or so. Room temperature is 27ºC.


----------



## Timur Born

I suspect a combination of thin radiator, high room temperature (my radiator is only around 28.5 C around its hottest area, ambient around 21 - 22 C) and maybe radiator placement inside the case. Whatever the reason, 70 C socket temp is 10 C short of thermal shutdown, so it's really quite hot.

Sense Skew effectively disabled throttling and thermal shutdown and thus leads to Code 8 crashes instead. Try to disable Sense Skew and see what your CPU/temp does.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I suspect a combination of thin radiator, high room temperature (my radiator is only around 28.5 C around its hottest area, ambient around 21 - 22 C) and maybe radiator placement inside the case. Whatever the reason, 70 C socket temp is 10 C short of thermal shutdown, so it's really quite hot.
> 
> Sense Skew effectively disabled throttling and thermal shutdown and thus leads to Code 8 crashes instead. Try to disable Sense Skew and see what your CPU/temp does.


I will turn A/C on and set room temperature to 20-22ºC, disable Sense Skew and I will report.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> 1.4v @ 3.85Ghz, 1.15V SOC and LLC4. Ram is 1.4 or so. Room temperature is 27ºC.


1.4v and LLC4 can easily take you close to 1.5v under load.
Also I would recheck everything about your cooling components.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> 1.4v and LLC4 can easily take you close to 1.5v under load.
> Also I would recheck everything about your cooling components.


I am getting 1.41V under load with LLC4.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I am getting 1.41V under load with LLC4.


in your screenshot it reads 1.461v max vcore. I would be careful and monitor it.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Wannacry
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-39907049


Respect


----------



## REDxFROG

This is about the Crosshair VI. Not CPU overclocking, room temperatures nor radiators?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> 1.4v and LLC4 can easily take you close to 1.5v under load.
> Also I would recheck everything about your cooling components.


Which reading are you basing that off of? SVI2 is what we've discovered to be most accurate at the CPU; LL5 essentially has 0mv vdroop at full load. LLC 4 can not produce 1.5v with a setting of 1.4 (it will be below 1.4vcore). I dont know what you're looking at when this happens but it isn't accurate.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Which reading are you basing that off of? SVI2 is what we've discovered to be most accurate at the CPU; LL5 essentially has 0mv vdroop at full load. LLC 4 can not produce 1.5v with a setting of 1.4 (it will be below 1.4vcore). I dont know what you're looking at when this happens but it isn't accurate.


LLC 3-5 definitely has spikes which go way higher than what is set. People have measured it using Probe It rather than just relying on SVI2 as well. At LLC5 people have measured .1v increases above what is set. And even without the spikes, LLC goes higher than what is set at load.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> LLC 3-5 definitely has spikes which go way higher than what is set. People have measured it using Probe It rather than just relying on SVI2 as well. At LLC5 people have measured .1v increases above what is set. And even without the spikes, LLC goes higher than what is set at load.


Transients, yes. Under load, no.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I suspect a combination of thin radiator, high room temperature (my radiator is only around 28.5 C around its hottest area, ambient around 21 - 22 C) and maybe radiator placement inside the case. Whatever the reason, 70 C socket temp is 10 C short of thermal shutdown, so it's really quite hot.
> 
> Sense Skew effectively disabled throttling and thermal shutdown and thus leads to Code 8 crashes instead. Try to disable Sense Skew and see what your CPU/temp does.


Room temperature 22, Sense Skew off and Top Cover off (the cover that covers the AIO)



Room temperature 22, Sense Skew off and Top Cover on (the cover that covers the AIO)



Temp measuring.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REDxFROG*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is about the Crosshair VI. Not CPU overclocking, room temperatures nor radiators?


The way I understand it, the thread is designed for anyone USING a Crosshair VI Hero, and any issues encountered USING that board, such as CPU overclocking (since it's an overclocking enthusiast board) and thus that involves room temperatures and radiators. Don't be a troll, please.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Room temperature 22, Sense Skew off and Top Cover off (the cover that covers the AIO)
> 
> 
> 
> Room temperature 22, Sense Skew off and Top Cover on (the cover that covers the AIO)
> 
> 
> 
> Temp measuring.


Those are some toasty liquid temps to begin with.


----------



## Frikencio

I've had them temps at 54ºC (liquid)

Is my 1700 a toaster?























Also, this voltage seems not high enough lol


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I've had them temps at 54ºC (liquid)
> 
> Is my 1700 a toaster?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this voltage seems not high enough lol


Your actual water temps at 54°? You'd be better off with air cooling if true.


----------



## hd326

Hi guys,. Just finished my build and it's not turning on. All the lights on my motherboard turns on but it will it will not power. I thought it had to do something with the front panel, but I'm sure I plugged that portion in correctly. Right now, I'm updating bios via USB so I hope that works. I checked all my connections and everything looks ok. What do you guys think? Thanks.

Here are my specs:

Ryzen 7 1700
Crosshair vi hero
3200 ddr4 corsair vengeance
Gtx 1080ti


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Your actual water temps at 54°? You'd be better off with air cooling if true.


Not actual, I've had it at 1.45v and 850rpm (20%) fans and it got that high.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Transients, yes. Under load, no.


I don't think that's accurate. LLC3 matches volt under load while LLC4 and LLC5 exceeds it under load. I believe people with Probe It will attest to that.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I don't think that's accurate. LLC3 matches volt under load while LLC4 and LLC5 exceeds it under load. I believe people with Probe It will attest to that.


Depends on voltage.

LLC3 can match a 1.35v
LLC4 can match a 1.45v

LLC3 still drops at 1.45v


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Not actual, I've had it at 1.45v and 850rpm (20%) fans and it got that high.


What are you using to measure water temps?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I don't think that's accurate. LLC3 matches volt under load while LLC4 and LLC5 exceeds it under load. I believe people with Probe It will attest to that.


At the ProbeIt points, that may be true but at the socket it is not.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> What are you using to measure water temps?


The corsair link.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Your actual water temps at 54°? You'd be better off with air cooling if true.


I was going to say, the tubes are probably only rated at 50°C in most cases, thats INSANE liquid temps if you reached that, id consider air or you have a serious problem lol.


----------



## hd326

Got it guys, I had the 4 pin instead of 8 pin connected. Wooo


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> The corsair link.


Was that taken at the current ambient temps of 22° you recently posted (I'm assuming the reading of 35.1° is now)?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hd326*
> 
> Got it guys, I had the 4 pin instead of 8 pin connected. Wooo


Haha yea thatll do, its always check connections the first thing you do. Make sure everything is fully inserted


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Was that taken at the current ambient temps of 22° you recently posted (I'm assuming the reading of 35.1° is now)?


35ºC liquid / room is 22ºC / CPU is 0-10% / AIO is on TOP exhausting air / 3 intake fans / 1 exhausting fan + AIO (2 fan) / Motherboard temp is 30ºC

Case is NZXT h440


----------



## Diamondhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hd326*
> 
> Hi guys,. Just finished my build and it's not turning on. All the lights on my motherboard turns on but it will it will not power. I thought it had to do something with the front panel, but I'm sure I plugged that portion in correctly. Right now, I'm updating bios via USB so I hope that works. I checked all my connections and everything looks ok. What do you guys think? Thanks.
> 
> Here are my specs:
> 
> Ryzen 7 1700
> Crosshair vi hero
> 3200 ddr4 corsair vengeance
> Gtx 1080ti


I had the exact same situation. accidently plugged in my USB 2.0 connector from my Corsair AIO cooler into my ROG extension connector header on the motherboard (it sits right next to the USB 2.0 header).
Unplugged my AIO and it booted right up.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> 35ºC liquid / room is 22ºC / CPU is 0-10% / AIO is on TOP exhausting air / 3 intake fans / 1 exhausting fan + AIO (2 fan) / Motherboard temp is 30ºC
> 
> Case is NZXT h440


Dang, that is a pretty rough delta t.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> At the ProbeIt points, that may be true but at the socket it is not.


This is LLC3/Medium on an Asus Board:


LLC4:


LLC5:


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> This is LLC3/Medium on an Asus Board:
> 
> 
> LLC4:
> 
> 
> LLC5:


I'm not sure what you're trying to show me here but I've run all them and measured all of them (well, not 1 as there was no reason to use it in my opinion). I don't have a high quality DMM but it was consistent with another members results which was also consistent with SVI2 readings.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Haha yea thatll do, its always check connections the first thing you do. Make sure everything is fully inserted


*chuckles* Do we know if you need both the 8pin and 4pin connected? I have both connected currently, but am considering getting some cablemod cables, and if I don't need that 4pin that's one less cable to route.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> 35ºC liquid / room is 22ºC / CPU is 0-10% / AIO is on TOP exhausting air / 3 intake fans / 1 exhausting fan + AIO (2 fan) / Motherboard temp is 30ºC
> 
> Case is NZXT h440


You're using...which Corsair cooler? I have a 280mm H115i. I changed my fans for Corsair 120ML Mag-Levs over the SP120s it came with (god are they loud). I've generally come to realize it works way better where it can intake cool air (either drawing from the top or from the front) than exhausting (in accordance with how Corsair tells you to mount it). I have mine mounted in the front behind the 3 ML120s that are the intake of my Coolermaster Mastercase Pro 5 and it works well that way, the back 120 is also intake (for future GPU AiO like a Seahawk or EVGA Hybrid). The tops are 2xML140s in exhaust.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> *chuckles* Do we know if you need both the 8pin and 4pin connected? I have both connected currently, but am considering getting some cablemod cables, and if I don't need that 4pin that's one less cable to route.


You only need the 8-pin.


----------



## Hakuri

Asus crosshair formula VI hero with 1700x ryzen. Sapphire Vaporxx tri-x r9 290x 8gb version. thermaltake toughpower grand 850w 80gold rated. 4 sticks 2400 type ballistix sport ddr4(4gb each for 16 total)

I cannot get windows 10 to install without either crashing through the install, or crashing after install. Crashing as in full lockup with usb power cut(mouse and keyboard display no indications of power) and have to hard power off.

Never had this type of issue with a new system before that was soo deep in diagnosing the cause. The board was fitted with just 1 stick of ram to eliminate the ram issue, tried all 4 sticks. boot and crashing errors are random, q codes 55, 8, f9, 0d, 24.

Noctua AM4 mounting kit loosened, dozens of attempted windows 10 installs from OEI disc - This rig despises windows but runs kubuntu perfectly without crashing.

Installs attempted on the NVME WD Black m.2 SSD, silicon power sata 3 ssd, and WD black HDD, with windows 10 crashing on every one of them.

I don't overclock, yet it feels like the mobo tries to auto clock from factory settings. Make one change in bios and the motherboard reboots 7 times?

My business revolves around the use of this rig, and I cannot even diagnose if it's got a bad board or bad CPU, or maybe both? These were preorder items, right off the bat I had lockups with windows 10 after researching the lame nonsupport for windows 7. 3 Bios versions later and the unit is still crashing around what looks like mem control issues.

I'm here now because I've never dealt with voltage manipulation, I'd love to get windows 10 installed again but cannot because my brain lacks the data required to recognize the problems this board and CPU are having, and resolve them.

._. I've just been using linux on it hoping that the next bios patch will resolve the issues, but that didn't happen with may's bios release on Asus site.

I need assistance either correcting voltages or confimring that I need to send the CPU or mobo under RMA. plox.


----------



## Ramad

@Hakuri
Do you have the latest Windows 10 image downloaded from microsoft, and did you use USB 2 ports to install?
You can install windows 7 after integrating ryzen drivers in it using a tool from Asus if you want, and get all the updates for windows 7 using Wsusoffline. This what I use for my windows 8.1.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hakuri*
> 
> Asus crosshair formula VI hero with 1700x ryzen. Sapphire Vaporxx tri-x r9 290x 8gb version. thermaltake toughpower grand 850w 80gold rated. 4 sticks 2400 type ballistix sport ddr4(4gb each for 16 total)
> 
> I cannot get windows 10 to install without either crashing through the install, or crashing after install. Crashing as in full lockup with usb power cut(mouse and keyboard display no indications of power) and have to hard power off.
> 
> Never had this type of issue with a new system before that was soo deep in diagnosing the cause. The board was fitted with just 1 stick of ram to eliminate the ram issue, tried all 4 sticks. boot and crashing errors are random, q codes 55, 8, f9, 0d, 24.
> 
> Noctua AM4 mounting kit loosened, dozens of attempted windows 10 installs from OEI disc - This rig despises windows but runs kubuntu perfectly without crashing.
> 
> Installs attempted on the NVME WD Black m.2 SSD, silicon power sata 3 ssd, and WD black HDD, with windows 10 crashing on every one of them.
> 
> I don't overclock, yet it feels like the mobo tries to auto clock from factory settings. Make one change in bios and the motherboard reboots 7 times?
> 
> My business revolves around the use of this rig, and I cannot even diagnose if it's got a bad board or bad CPU, or maybe both? These were preorder items, right off the bat I had lockups with windows 10 after researching the lame nonsupport for windows 7. 3 Bios versions later and the unit is still crashing around what looks like mem control issues.
> 
> I'm here now because I've never dealt with voltage manipulation, I'd love to get windows 10 installed again but cannot because my brain lacks the data required to recognize the problems this board and CPU are having, and resolve them.
> 
> ._. I've just been using linux on it hoping that the next bios patch will resolve the issues, but that didn't happen with may's bios release on Asus site.
> 
> I need assistance either correcting voltages or confimring that I need to send the CPU or mobo under RMA. plox.


That is quite a problem, have not seen that issue occur. That you can run linux strongly suggests that the motherboard and cpu are OK. The only thing I did not see that you have tried is get a fresh download of Windows and try installing it from a USB. I suggest it with the possibility that yours is bad, or as you say a "disc" there may be some issue with your optical drive or the CD itself..


----------



## hd326

Hey guys I got my computer to turn on however I'm now getting the blue screen of death on my windows loading screen. It detects my drives through the bios but when I try to install a new OS to see if I can, none of my drives are detected. Can any one tell me what's going on?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hd326*
> 
> Hey guys I got my computer to turn on however I'm now getting the blue screen of death on my windows loading screen. It detects my drives through the bios but when I try to install a new OS to see if I can, none of my drives are detected. Can any one tell me what's going on?


DRAM speed and voltage? Blue screen is RAM problem with ryzen.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hd326*
> 
> Hey guys I got my computer to turn on however I'm now getting the blue screen of death on my windows loading screen. It detects my drives through the bios but when I try to install a new OS, none of my drives are detected. Can any one tell me what's going on?


Are you trying to boot from a drive that had Windows installed from your previous PC? If so, that is generally a bad idea. If you are, I would suggest that you instead boot to a Windows install and start fresh. Windows Detects your system on install, and sets thing up for your current hardware configuration.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Are you trying to boot from a drive that had Windows installed from your previous PC? If so, that is generally a bad idea. If you are, I would suggest that you instead boot to a Windows install and start fresh. Windows Detects your system on install, and sets thing up for your current hardware configuration.


I´m running on windows from my previous build, this should not be an issue. Most do try to install/run windows on a system that is not yet stable.


----------



## Hakuri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> @Hakuri
> Do you have the latest Windows 10 image downloaded from microsoft, and did you use USB 2 ports to install?


The OEI disc I have is build date 07/11/16, installation done by internal dvd rom. Keyboard and mouse are attached to USB 2.0 ports, and no thanks to windows 7 for now. Any assistance with image download links? Or is this "media creation tool" what is used now to make the isos? :S


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hakuri*
> 
> The OEI disc I have is build date 07/11/16, installation done by internal dvd rom. Keyboard and mouse are attached to USB 2.0 ports, and no thanks to windows 7 for now. Any assistance with image download links? Or is this "media creation tool" what is used now to make the isos? :S


Media creation tool.


----------



## Hakuri

I'll try this and report back .-. I'm going to feel flat if this is the issue, which looks like and sounds like logically. ._.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hakuri*
> 
> I'll try this and report back .-. I'm going to feel flat if this is the issue, which looks like and sounds like logically. ._.


Well, I would use a USB to install which installs windows faster and is faster to make.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I´m running on windows from my previous build, this should not be an issue. Most do try to install/run windows on a system that is not yet stable.


I am suggesting that it is indeed a problem, or THE problem, but up to you.


----------



## hd326

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> DRAM speed and voltage? Blue screen is RAM problem with ryzen.


I just have it set at default which is 2133 MHz @ 1.220 V


----------



## hd326

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Are you trying to boot from a drive that had Windows installed from your previous PC? If so, that is generally a bad idea. If you are, I would suggest that you instead boot to a Windows install and start fresh. Windows Detects your system on install, and sets thing up for your current hardware configuration.


The problem is that my hard drives are not detected, but only in my bios do they show. When I try to USB boot windows 10, it's saying that there's not drives detected and that I might need drivers? I downloaded everything I thought was necessary on my USB drive and nothing in there seems useful, only the feature to update my bios.

So as of now, I don't think I can boot my drives to windows 10 even with my USB drive because it's my system is simply not detecting it when it goes to boot.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hd326*
> 
> The problem is that my hard drives are not detected, but only in my bios do they show. When I try to USB boot windows 10, it's saying that there's not drives detected and that I might need drivers? I downloaded everything I thought was necessary on my USB drive and nothing in there seems useful, only the feature to update my bios.
> 
> So as of now, I don't think I can boot my drives to windows 10 even with my USB drive because it's my system is simply not detecting it when it goes to boot.


Any Raid in your boot drive or are installing on a single drive on AHCI mode?


----------



## madweazl

LLC 3-5 at idle, 50%, and 100% load. Transients are not represented; raja did measure LLC 1 and LLC 5 earlier in the thread. Max vcore (SVI2) corresponds to what what was actually set in BIOS.

LLC 3 idle
https://flic.kr/p/UMaBFk

LLC 3 50% load
https://flic.kr/p/UMaBE8

LLC 3 100% load
https://flic.kr/p/UwRdTU
LLC 4 idle
https://flic.kr/p/UwRdPq

LLC 4 50% load
https://flic.kr/p/UwRdT3

LLC 4 100% load
https://flic.kr/p/UMaBzt

LLC 5 idle
https://flic.kr/p/UwRdR9

LLC 5 50% load
https://flic.kr/p/UHxgGy

LLC 5 100% load
https://flic.kr/p/UMaBC4


----------



## hd326

I'm doing single boot in ahci and am getting this error:

"Windows setup could not install one or more boot critical drivers. To install windows, make sure that drivers are valid, and restart the installation."


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> You only need the 8-pin.


Are we sure? I mean, if 8 is all that's needed, why does it have an 8 and a 4? Will it give more stable voltages or regulation with 8+4? Just curious at this point.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Are we sure? I mean, if 8 is all that's needed, why does it have an 8 and a 4? Will it give more stable voltages or regulation with 8+4? Just curious at this point.


The intended purpose was for LN2 options exceeding what the 8pin could deliver though there is anecdotal evidence that a couple people have better results with both connected (I've not tried it).


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hd326*
> 
> I'm doing single boot in ahci and am getting this error:
> 
> "Windows setup could not install one or more boot critical drivers. To install windows, make sure that drivers are valid, and restart the installation."


New windows image downloaded from microsoft?


----------



## hd326

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> New windows image downloaded from microsoft?


Yeah.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hd326*
> 
> Yeah.


Something is missing on the way the USB drive is made, and I don´t think windows could not load drivers for your drives, but other drivers. AHCI drives does not need drivers to install. If you have a clean windows ISO image then try making a bootable USB drive using Rufus portable version: Link

Make a USB as UEFI image for GPT drive or MBR image for MBR drive, if you know what your drive table is.


----------



## hd326

I got it guys, I took my boot drive out of the bios slot and put it into another slot now it reads both of my drives lol


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Are we sure? I mean, if 8 is all that's needed, why does it have an 8 and a 4? Will it give more stable voltages or regulation with 8+4? Just curious at this point.


It has the extra 4-pin so Asus can show off its e-penis to other manufacturers. I don't think the extra 4-pin offers a truly legitimate advantage at overclocking, since Ryzen doesn't use a lot of power in the first place.


----------



## Frikencio

Just remember guys, there is one particular edition of Windows (creator update) that WONT instal from a USB with a fresh install and that edition is: Windows 10 Education. Installation just fails. Windows 10 Pro workk ok. (All legal I have keys for every Windows).


----------



## superchad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> It has the extra 4-pin so Asus can show off its e-penis to other manufacturers. I don't think the extra 4-pin offers a truly legitimate advantage at overclocking, since Ryzen doesn't use a lot of power in the first place.


I thought it might help with spreading power out or something.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> I thought it might help with spreading power out or something.


Well in theory you only need one cable to deliver power. Splitting it just makes the system able to draw more Amps. I wonder why don't they just make thicker cables instead of multiple ones.


----------



## herpderpsky

So after stress testing and benching my really cold drinks on water the couster is 100% bug free great lunch asus I'ma need some help guys with the modo not the coster lol but seriously the best coaster ever seen in my entire life


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hd326*
> 
> I got it guys, I took my boot drive out of the bios slot and put it into another slot now it reads both of my drives lol


Ah. lol. good going.


----------



## Hakuri

install GUI is entirely different, including the desktop GUI. So far no crashes. System GUI is different and the option menu for the start menu are also different.

I have no idea why I couldn't link the linux working/windows not working to current disc build. .-.

Installing programs via ninite, it would have crashed by now. Don't even have the AMD driver recovery errors from windows default graphics driver.

._. Nice that the OEI license works on this install. This disc is a coaster now I guess.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hakuri*
> 
> install GUI is entirely different, including the desktop GUI. So far no crashes. System GUI is different and the option menu for the start menu are also different.
> 
> I have no idea why I couldn't link the linux working/windows not working to current disc build. .-.
> 
> Installing programs via ninite, it would have crashed by now. Don't even have the AMD driver recovery errors from windows default graphics driver.
> 
> ._. Nice that the OEI license works on this install. This disc is a coaster now I guess.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


----------



## sr1030nx

@Mumak

I've been using the cpu_opt fan header to run both front noctua fans, however on both 0081 + 1107 I occasionally get some funky max rpm numbers, might be an odd sensor error but thought I'd bring it up.
Seems to hit above 21k but that's not reflected in actual fan speed, pretty sure it'd hear the roaring, especially since I keep the front of the case off since the fan2 issues (both fans stops working sometimes on fan2 header, tested multiple times)


On another note, downloaded Taiphoon Burner today and windows defender kept saying it was a Trojan, so it'll wait a week and try again.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> I thought it might help with spreading power out or something.


It's my understanding that all 12 pins go to the same power planes, so the extra 4 pins are just providing more current capacity to the same area of the board. It's also my understanding that even a heavily overclocked, LN2 cooled CPU draws less current than what an 8-pin connector can provide. So people who claim added stability are either suffering from placebo, or they have low quality power supplies.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sr1030nx*
> 
> @Mumak
> 
> I've been using the cpu_opt fan header to run both front noctua fans, however on both 0081 + 1107 I occasionally get some funky max rpm numbers, might be an odd sensor error but thought I'd bring it up.
> Seems to hit above 21k but that's not reflected in actual fan speed, pretty sure it'd hear the roaring, especially since I keep the front of the case off since the fan2 issues (both fans stops working sometimes on fan2 header, tested multiple times)
> 
> 
> On another note, downloaded Taiphoon Burner today and windows defender kept saying it was a Trojan, so it'll wait a week and try again.


My WinDef has never flagged it. Dunno what's up there.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sr1030nx*
> 
> @Mumak
> 
> I've been using the cpu_opt fan header to run both front noctua fans, however on both 0081 + 1107 I occasionally get some funky max rpm numbers, might be an odd sensor error but thought I'd bring it up.
> Seems to hit above 21k but that's not reflected in actual fan speed, pretty sure it'd hear the roaring, especially since I keep the front of the case off since the fan2 issues (both fans stops working sometimes on fan2 header, tested multiple times)
> 
> 
> On another note, downloaded Taiphoon Burner today and windows defender kept saying it was a Trojan, so it'll wait a week and try again.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> My WinDef has never flagged it. Dunno what's up there.


It's a prophylactic message.


----------



## Black Indica

Which one is my real CPU temp? Red, blue or green??
Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sr1030nx*
> 
> @Mumak
> 
> I've been using the cpu_opt fan header to run both front noctua fans, however on both 0081 + 1107 I occasionally get some funky max rpm numbers, might be an odd sensor error but thought I'd bring it up.
> Seems to hit above 21k but that's not reflected in actual fan speed, pretty sure it'd hear the roaring, especially since I keep the front of the case off since the fan2 issues (both fans stops working sometimes on fan2 header, tested multiple times)


Definitively a wrong readout. Do you always see the same maximum fan speed, or different ones ?


----------



## Spectre-

Ok i might have figured out my mobo freezing problem(besides the ram cold bug)

My supremacy evo was super tight on and all i did was reseat and reapplied Thermal paste and has been working very well the last few nights ( below 15 ambient)


----------



## SlayerEru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> Ok i might have figured out my mobo freezing problem(besides the ram cold bug)
> 
> My supremacy evo was super tight on and all i did was reseat and reapplied Thermal paste and has been working very well the last few nights ( below 15 ambient)


Yeah, you got to becareful on the tightness, when mounting the CPU cooler on. I remember at this computer store nearby, when they worked on my Rampage IV extreme Long Time ago, they really tighten the H100i on it where it feels as if it was done by screws driver

Now on my H110i, I managed to only hand tighten them on my Crosshair VI Hero, but not overly tighten them or else you may damage the circuit on the motherboard or cause it to unstablize or Hang.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlayerEru*
> 
> Yeah, you got to becareful on the tightness, when mounting the CPU cooler on. I remember at this computer store nearby, when they worked on my Rampage IV extreme Long Time ago, they really tighten the H100i on it where it feels as if it was done by screws driver
> 
> Now on my H110i, I managed to only hand tighten them on my Crosshair VI Hero, but not overly tighten them or else you may damage the circuit on the motherboard or cause it to unstablize or Hang.


I use a screwdriver, but only the pressure from a thumb and one finger to tighten.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I use a screwdriver, but only the pressure from a thumb and one finger to tighten.


*snickers at Celt*


----------



## eyetrippy

Well, I finally got 1201 running at 4ghx CPU, 3Ghz ram, but seem to be having some issue with temps.

Before, I could barely break 65C under sustained heavy load (on water with 4x140mm rad space).

Running AIDA overnight, after passing hour of OCT linpack AVX yesterday, I saw max temps reported of 80C.

Also, second time I have noticed this now - after it's been under sustained load for a while, the temp sensor seems to get stuck - it is now just sitting on 67C, under no load at all, and as a result fans are just running high.

Any tips?


----------



## hotstocks

Those screws are pretty easy to turn with just your hands. I tighten them almost as tight as I can by hand, any more would either damage something or just make the metal bracket of the Corsair H100i bend. I also have a Corsair 1000w psu that came with both the 4 pin and 8 pin connector cables, so of course I used them both, why not? They either do nothing or help stabalize something. At first I had a 1700 that walled at 3.85ghz, I exchanged it for an 1800x which now walls at 3.95ghz but much lower voltage and heat, so I am happy, but it is not a stellar chip. Now my memory on the other hand is awesome (though weird, some straps and speeds that should work don't). I'm running 2X8 g.skill 3600 C16 kit (non-rgb, I knew before the mess that it would just be one more think that will break and isn't needed) at 3590 16-16-16-36 100% stable with 1.41-1.42v. It won't do 3600, but 3590 is damn close and makes the infinity fabric speedy, also lowers latency. So I don't know if I just got an ok overclocker 1800X with a great memory controller or maybe the 4 and 8 pins do help out once you have a high overclock on both cpu and memory like I do.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Those screws are pretty easy to turn with just your hands. I tighten them almost as tight as I can by hand, any more would either damage something or just make the metal bracket of the Corsair H100i bend. I also have a Corsair 1000w psu that came with both the 4 pin and 8 pin connector cables, so of course I used them both, why not? They either do nothing or help stabalize something. At first I had a 1700 that walled at 3.85ghz, I exchanged it for an 1800x which now walls at 3.95ghz but much lower voltage and heat, so I am happy, but it is not a stellar chip. Now my memory on the other hand is awesome (though weird, some straps and speeds that should work don't). I'm running 2X8 g.skill 3600 C16 kit (non-rgb, I knew before the mess that it would just be one more think that will break and isn't needed) at 3590 16-16-16-36 100% stable with 1.41-1.42v. It won't do 3600, but 3590 is damn close and makes the infinity fabric speedy, also lowers latency. So I don't know if I just got an ok overclocker 1800X with a great memory controller or maybe the 4 and 8 pins do help out once you have a high overclock on both cpu and memory like I do.


It's probably placebo. I have both connected right now, but if I can get away with one cable instead of two, it'll save me cash at Cablemod when I get my custom cables. Sure RGB isn't needed, but boy is it nice when you get it all just right. Function and Form can in fact coexist quite well.


----------



## sr1030nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Definitively a wrong readout. Do you always see the same maximum fan speed, or different ones ?


Some minor variations but always around the same general number. Earlier was saying 21.4k rpm.


----------



## Bigdog302

Any new bios with the new AGESA 1006 microcode in the works? it is said to greatly improve ram compatibility. I appreciate all the hard work in getting the bugs worked out of this board.

doing pretty well with the latest official Asus release. I think it was 1107 if memory serves.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigdog302*
> 
> Any new bios with the new AGESA 1006 microcode in the works? it is said to greatly improve ram compatibility. I appreciate all the hard work in getting the bugs worked out of this board.


They're in the works. 1.0.0.5 is already out in a beta bios from Gigabyte. I got the impression from a post Elmor made the other day that Asus is opting to pass on the 1.0.0.5 and wait to integrate 1.0.0.6, not 100% sure on that though. I would guess a couple more weeks maybe for a beta?

Edit: Speaking of Elmor, 1201 Bios seems stable and I've got my RAM up to 3200mhz with no seeming issues at 14-14-14-14-34 (at the G.Skill Trident Z 3200 numbers, though I'm using 3600 RAM). Seems solid, PLL locked at 1.8v, RAM Boot Voltage at 1.5v, base voltage at 1.4v SoC set to 1.1v. CPU is otherwise currently stock (3.2). Just a "quick and dirty" test for now to see if it would pass, it seems to, passes Memtest Pro with no errors.


----------



## Bigdog302

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> They're in the works. 1.0.0.5 is already out in a beta bios from Gigabyte. I got the impression from a post Elmor made the other day that Asus is opting to pass on the 1.0.0.5 and wait to integrate 1.0.0.6, not 100% sure on that though. I would guess a couple more weeks maybe for a beta?
> 
> Edit: Speaking of Elmor, 1201 Bios seems stable and I've got my RAM up to 3200mhz with no seeming issues at 14-14-14-14-34 (at the G.Skill Trident Z 3200 numbers, though I'm using 3600 RAM). Seems solid, PLL locked at 1.8v, RAM Boot Voltage at 1.5v, base voltage at 1.4v SoC set to 1.1v. CPU is otherwise currently stock (3.2).


Thanks Peerless! I have the cold boot issues still but other than that it is rock solid. usually involves a single Q code getting stuck. removing 1 stick and boot up the system and let it get warm then shut down then reinstall the Dim and reset the timings and speed to 3200 and 14 14 14 14 34 and it is good to go. the Q code reads some weird code that is not even in the user manual but at this time I can't recall what it was. think it was "C0". something like that.

the Memory is G Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZR RGB memory. I made sure it had Samsung B Die IC's in it before I bought it.


----------



## Timur Born

Did anyone notice a difference when swapping dimm slots?


----------



## Bigdog302

I have not tried that yet. the fan on the Hyper 212 blocks the ram slot closest to the CPU and according to the manual the memory is installed in the right slots for 2 dimms.


----------



## hd326

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Are we sure? I mean, if 8 is all that's needed, why does it have an 8 and a 4? Will it give more stable voltages or regulation with 8+4? Just curious at this point.


It the manual it said that using only 4 pin could cause overheating under heavy usage.

So I have yet another question, sorry for bothering you guys, it's my first CPU I've put together and I'm pretty proud haha. Right now. I set my ram voltage to 1.4 @ 2933MHz and it's spiking to 1.439 - is this okay? Or should I use any additional parameters to safeguard it? I also put my Vcore to 1.325 @ 3.8 GHz, as I feel this is comfortable place for me to start at. If it starts shutting off, is this when something is wrong? I did some Prime95 test for about 10 mins - my CPU temp went to ~46 C max. That's pretty good right?
Thanks.


----------



## Timur Born

Somewhat frustrating experience here. After taking down my CPU clock one notch I successfully ran 2x 30 loops of ITB AVX max, no problems. I updated to (0003+) 1201, tried the 4000-CL18 dimms and then switched back to 1107 and 3200-CL14 dimms. Now I cannot get this same setup stable anymore.

I also noticed that when I swap dimm slots (A2 <-> B2) then memory OC training fails using the very same settings that successfully trained before the swap.


----------



## Pilotasso

@hd326
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hd326*
> 
> It the manual it said that using only 4 pin could cause overheating under heavy usage.
> 
> So I have yet another question, sorry for bothering you guys, it's my first CPU I've put together and I'm pretty proud haha. Right now. I set my ram voltage to 1.4 @ 2933MHz and it's spiking to 1.439 - is this okay? Or should I use any additional parameters to safeguard it? I also put my Vcore to 1.325 @ 3.8 GHz, as I feel this is comfortable place for me to start at. If it starts shutting off, is this when something is wrong? I did some Prime95 test for about 10 mins - my CPU temp went to ~46 C max. That's pretty good right?
> Thanks.


About the RAM, dont worry, your fine. Professional overclockers actually pump alot more than that. RAM is alot more forgiving that the CPU.

About the CPU, your mileage will vary. I have mine at 3.85Ghz set to 1.4V and load line calibration set to 3. Under load (what matters) it drops to 1.369.
ASUS states up to 1.425 is safe although they do not specify if thats under load or idle. I assume its the later (what you set in BIOS).


----------



## Timur Born

Wow, this is really weird. I just did a clear CMOS, entered my usual voltages for CPU + RAM OC and only overclocked the RAM. No successful training at 3302-CL14. I used this successfully for weeks, including cold-boot.

Did 1201 mess with the EC programming and thus overwrite the 0003 changes?


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REDxFROG*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is about the Crosshair VI. Not CPU overclocking, room temperatures nor radiators?


Lol.

I think if you go looking you can find anything atall in this monster thread!


----------



## Timur Born

Official name of this very thread: "ROG Crosshair VI *overclocking* thread"


----------



## Timur Born

BIOS setup froze browsing EZflash again, this time using 1107. But this never happened before I had 1201 installed. 0003 cannot be reflashed via EZtool (not a proper BIOS), so I will try Flashback instead.


----------



## Ticas

I just checked with Thaiphoon Burner my memories and one has CRC Error ? Should I worry ?
Is there a guide on how to re-writing SPD ? and hai can i import/export a SPD.

I have G.Skill Trident z RGB 2x8Gb (F4-3600C16-8GTZR) and on Adress 53H is says CRC ERROR


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ticas*
> 
> I just checked with Thaiphoon Burner my memories and one has CRC Error ? Should I worry ?
> Is there a guide on how to re-writing SPD ? and hai can i import/export a SPD.
> 
> I have G.Skill Trident z RGB 2x8Gb (F4-3600C16-8GTZR) and on Adress 53H is says CRC ERROR


Have you been using the G.Skill software or Asus Aura?


----------



## Ticas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Have you been using the G.Skill software or Asus Aura?


Yes i have been using AURA for 2-3 days, not anymore. But my sticks are usable and my lights work , only i have an CRC error on check.
Also my M.B only light up after i exit Bios or after a restart. In other word not from a cold boot


----------



## Yoizhik

is it possible to fix +20°C offset for X series? Would AMD or Asus fix that? My temps are going crazy. I'm using Kraken x62. Bios 1107.

R5 1600X, 4GHz (30x133.4) VCore 1.375V
idle ~50°C, windows startup ~70°C


----------



## hd326

I gotta say I'm a little disappointed. Just happened twice in a row now that I alt-tabbed out of PlayerUnknown BattleGrounds (a video game) and the CPU just froze up on me. I was not expecting that, it did not allow me to end the task in task manager nor "X" the program out. Though the OS was working, I could not click on anything at all. However I did successfully clock my ram to 3200MHz -- could it be a memory compatibility issue? It probably just crapped out on me right?? Good thing it loads pretty fast...but still, I hoped the Ryzen would be able to handle that load, because I don't think even my FX 8310 ever crapped out on me like that.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ticas*
> 
> Yes i have been using AURA for 2-3 days, not anymore. But my sticks are usable and my lights work , only i have an CRC error on check.
> Also my M.B only light up after i exit Bios or after a restart. In other word not from a cold boot


Then better check this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/14270#post_26083280

Or buy Thaiphoon burner to flash the correct SPD data. And stop using Aura


----------



## neoark

Anyone know what this error is with Aisuite?


----------



## Ticas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Then better check this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/14270#post_26083280
> 
> Or buy Thaiphoon burner to flash the correct SPD data. And stop using Aura


Thank you for helping !
I used Elmor's spd_check_v02 and re-wrote the spd with the error and now it works great.
Now only the motherboard lights need to start working as normal ! they only light up after a restart.


----------



## Voodoo Jungle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ticas*
> 
> I just checked with Thaiphoon Burner my memories and one has CRC Error ? Should I worry ?
> Is there a guide on how to re-writing SPD ? and hai can i import/export a SPD.


Here you are https://www.whiskey-foxtrot.com/2017/05/11/corrupted-spd-on-trident-z-rgb-restore-it/


----------



## Flyn08

Guys, any of you have ever seen this error? I can't sort it out. I tried everything "conventional". Obviously i'm running W10 and Rm worked at first start.


----------



## Ticas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voodoo Jungle*
> 
> Here you are https://www.whiskey-foxtrot.com/2017/05/11/corrupted-spd-on-trident-z-rgb-restore-it/


Good to know if i have any other problems !


----------



## Timur Born

Flashback to 0003, then EZflash to 1107. RAM was trained successfully at 3302-CL14 at first try. No idea what flashing to 1201 and back to 1107 broke concerning my RAM OC.


----------



## hd326

Is 35-43 C a good idle temperature? This is the idle results I get when trying to get my chip to run 4000MHz at 1.375. I'm aiming for a nice idle temperature, just because it makes me feel secure in my CPU's longevity (~25-29 C). What is the recommended max temperature while under heavy load considered safe? What's an ideal idle temperature?

Also... it seems I've successfully clocked my Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200MHz RAM to 3200MHz at the auto setting with dram voltage sitting at ~1.375. I haven't had any issues so far, and so I'm pretty happy given the reported issues around here... at this point, would it be beneficial to acquire 2 more ram sticks for my rig to have 32 gb total? I read on asus website that the motherboard only supported 2x8GB of the kind of ram that I have, which doesn't make sense, but that's what it said. I'm mainly looking to try to boost my fps in game. Though I don't think 140$ for a couple frames is worth it.

(**edit*)From the looks of it, I've got a stable 3900MHz CPU going on at 1.325VCore! Under Prime95, it seems to be hitting 48 C max under the blended test(I will leave this on overnight). What max temperature would be ideal for longevity while running Prime95? The most I feel comfortable with it hitting is 55 C, though I've seen some report up to 70 C and I can't see how that could be healthy.

As soon as I go for 4000MHz, the Idle temps hit 35-45, and it is tremendously spiky. I'm pretty happy about these results so far. Thanks all.

**my dram just had a spike to 2.790 before going back to 1.373. Is this okay?


----------



## psychok9

Hello guys,
are there news about 32GB kits and new AGESA for Ryzen and this mainboard?
I don't care about RGB led, I would like the best memories for Ryzen.


----------



## Pilotasso

No news except a few hints from elmor that alot more kits could get to 3200Mhz in testing. But is your 32GB 2X16 or 4X8?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hd326*
> 
> Is 35-43 C a good idle temperature? This is the idle results I get when trying to get my chip to run 4000MHz at 1.375. I'm aiming for a nice idle temperature, just because it makes me feel secure in my CPU's longevity (~25-29 C). What is the recommended max temperature while under heavy load considered safe? What's an ideal idle temperature?
> 
> Also... it seems I've successfully clocked my Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200MHz RAM to 3200MHz at the auto setting with dram voltage sitting at ~1.375. I haven't had any issues so far, and so I'm pretty happy given the reported issues around here... at this point, would it be beneficial to acquire 2 more ram sticks for my rig to have 32 gb total? I read on asus website that the motherboard only supported 2x8GB of the kind of ram that I have, which doesn't make sense, but that's what it said. I'm mainly looking to try to boost my fps in game. Though I don't think 140$ for a couple frames is worth it.
> 
> (**edit*)From the looks of it, I've got a stable 3900MHz CPU going on at 1.325VCore! Under Prime95, it seems to be hitting 48 C max under the blended test(I will leave this on overnight). What max temperature would be ideal for longevity while running Prime95? The most I feel comfortable with it hitting is 55 C, though I've seen some report up to 70 C and I can't see how that could be healthy.
> 
> As soon as I go for 4000MHz, the Idle temps hit 35-45, and it is tremendously spiky. I'm pretty happy about these results so far. Thanks all.
> 
> **my dram just had a spike to 2.790 before going back to 1.373. Is this okay?


Those spikes and erroneous readouts are just in the monitor. Whether or not 35 is a good idle temp (or real idle temp) depends on what CPU you're using for SenseMI skew on or off and the offset if its on.


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> No news except a few hints from elmor that alot more kits could get to 3200Mhz in testing. But is your 32GB 2X16 or 4X8?


I still have not decided whether 8x4 or 16x2. I'm interested in the best setup









From last elmor suggestions it seems 16GBx2 DIMM.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Did anyone notice a difference when swapping dimm slots?


I wasnt able to gain anything using the other slots. Tossed my Corsair LPX in there to see if it reacted any different but it was the same as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigdog302*
> 
> I have not tried that yet. the fan on the Hyper 212 blocks the ram slot closest to the CPU and according to the manual the memory is installed in the right slots for 2 dimms.


You can flip the fan to the other side of the cooler and use it in a pull configuration if you want to try the other DIMM slots.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoark*
> 
> Anyone know what this error is with Aisuite?


Did you shut down or restart with Firefox open? I get it pretty often in that scenario; I typically use Opera so I didnt spend any time troublshooting it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hd326*
> 
> Is 35-43 C a good idle temperature? This is the idle results I get when trying to get my chip to run 4000MHz at 1.375. I'm aiming for a nice idle temperature, just because it makes me feel secure in my CPU's longevity (~25-29 C). What is the recommended max temperature while under heavy load considered safe? What's an ideal idle temperature?
> 
> Also... it seems I've successfully clocked my Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200MHz RAM to 3200MHz at the auto setting with dram voltage sitting at ~1.375. I haven't had any issues so far, and so I'm pretty happy given the reported issues around here... at this point, would it be beneficial to acquire 2 more ram sticks for my rig to have 32 gb total? I read on asus website that the motherboard only supported 2x8GB of the kind of ram that I have, which doesn't make sense, but that's what it said. I'm mainly looking to try to boost my fps in game. Though I don't think 140$ for a couple frames is worth it.
> 
> (**edit*)From the looks of it, I've got a stable 3900MHz CPU going on at 1.325VCore! Under Prime95, it seems to be hitting 48 C max under the blended test(I will leave this on overnight). What max temperature would be ideal for longevity while running Prime95? The most I feel comfortable with it hitting is 55 C, though I've seen some report up to 70 C and I can't see how that could be healthy.
> 
> As soon as I go for 4000MHz, the Idle temps hit 35-45, and it is tremendously spiky. I'm pretty happy about these results so far. Thanks all.
> 
> **my dram just had a spike to 2.790 before going back to 1.373. Is this okay?


Staying below 55° under a strong load isn't easy. The CPU doesn't throttle for another 40° (95° tctl) so I'm not sure what you expect to achieve in the longevity department. One thing that looks suspect is your idle vs load temps though (check your settings and make sure something isn't skewing it).


----------



## Decoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hd326*
> 
> I gotta say I'm a little disappointed. Just happened twice in a row now that I alt-tabbed out of PlayerUnknown BattleGrounds (a video game) and the CPU just froze up on me. I was not expecting that, it did not allow me to end the task in task manager nor "X" the program out. Though the OS was working, I could not click on anything at all. However I did successfully clock my ram to 3200MHz -- could it be a memory compatibility issue? It probably just crapped out on me right?? Good thing it loads pretty fast...but still, I hoped the Ryzen would be able to handle that load, because I don't think even my FX 8310 ever crapped out on me like that.


It is a good idea to be aware of your temperatures for cpu and soc by some stress testing, that way you also figure out if your voltages is set too low, if you are doing some overclocking with cpu or soc voltages.


----------



## Decoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flyn08*
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, any of you have ever seen this error? I can't sort it out. I tried everything "conventional". Obviously i'm running W10 and Rm worked at first start.


Did you ever enable HPET?

When I installed Ryzen Master for the first time, I was told to enable this, and after that, the software installed as expected. Ryzen Master also gave me instructions as to how to enabled HPET in the command window in windows.


----------



## hd326

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Those spikes and erroneous readouts are just in the monitor. Whether or not 35 is a good idle temp (or real idle temp) depends on what CPU you're using for SenseMI skew on or off and the offset if its on.


For sensemi I just have it at auto.

I also can't seem to find the llc configurations for crosshair vi hero.


----------



## matc

A REQUEST PLEASE....

Are any of you clever intelligent people able to rewrite speed fan to make it read the smbus with ryzen so we can use speed fan to control fan speed? I have 3 140mm fans i want to control but hate the Asus software and bios software. I normally have my front and rear case fans linked to the gpu temp via speed fan but obviously I can't at present. Pretty pretty please someone make it Work!!


----------



## hd326

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I wasnt able to gain anything using the other slots. Tossed my Corsair LPX in there to see if it reacted any different but it was the same as well.
> You can flip the fan to the other side of the cooler and use it in a pull configuration if you want to try the other DIMM slots.
> Did you shut down or restart with Firefox open? I get it pretty often in that scenario; I typically use Opera so I didnt spend any time troublshooting it.
> Staying below 55° under a strong load isn't easy. The CPU doesn't throttle for another 40° (95° tctl) so I'm not sure what you expect to achieve in the longevity department. One thing that looks suspect is your idle vs load temps though (check your settings and make sure something isn't skewing it).


Had my CPU read vcore at 1.7 earlier for a brief moment that stopped me from turning it on without first going into bios. Why do say my idle and load temps look suspect? I just found out my previous setup of 3900mhz @ 1.325 was not stable as @ ~45 mins my screen went black. Going at 3800mhz 1.35vcore now.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hd326*
> 
> For sensemi I just have it at auto.
> 
> I also can't seem to find the llc configurations for crosshair vi hero.


LLC settings are in the digi power settings, near the tweakers paradise selection


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hd326*
> 
> Had my CPU read vcore at 1.7 earlier for a brief moment that stopped me from turning it on without first going into bios. Why do say my idle and load temps look suspect? I just found out my previous setup of 3900mhz @ 1.325 was not stable as @ ~45 mins my screen went black. Going at 3800mhz 1.35vcore now.


Not either value on it's own, just the delta between idle and load; the chances of temps only jumping 15-20° under load are pretty slim.


----------



## hd326

I see.I was using hwmonitor before but now I switched to hwinfo and it seems to show the same temps with prime95. Though I only ran the tests I reported for about 10 to 20 minutes. I took a nap so couldn't see the temp when it crashed. As of right now under load it is 50 C with a high of 58 C @ 20 minutes. This is more reasonable right? 3800mhz @ 1.375


----------



## Flyn08

Guys...Any of you have ever see this error? I can't sort it out o.o
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> Did you ever enable HPET?
> 
> When I installed Ryzen Master for the first time, I was told to enable this, and after that, the software installed as expected. Ryzen Master also gave me instructions as to how to enabled HPET in the command window in windows.


Nope, never.

Any link on how to do that?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flyn08*
> 
> Guys...Any of you have ever see this error? I can't sort it out o.o
> Nope, never.
> 
> Any link on how to do that?


Right click on the start menu, select "Windows Powershell (Admin)", then type in "bcdedit /set useplatformclock true" and reboot. See if that works for you.

OR, type CMD in the search bar and right click on "Command Prompt" and Run as administrator.
Type "bcdedit /set useplatformclock true", Enter and a confirmation message should appear.
Reboot and try your application again.

You can undo the step with "bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock"

I tried this on Windows 10, not sure about others but it should be the same from Windows 7 onwards.


----------



## Flyn08

Guys...Any of you have ever see this error? I can't sort it out o.o
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Right click on the start menu, select "Windows Powershell (Admin)", then type in "bcdedit /set useplatformclock true" and reboot. See if that works for you.
> 
> OR, type CMD in the search bar and right click on "Command Prompt" and Run as administrator.
> Type "bcdedit /set useplatformclock true", Enter and a confirmation message should appear.
> Reboot and try your application again.
> 
> You can undo the step with "bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock"
> 
> I tried this on Windows 10, not sure about others but it should be the same from Windows 7 onwards.


Thanks so much, i've done exactly that







No luck...

Same exact error. Are there any trigger in bios too? I can't see it....

Anyway i red confliting opinions about using hpet: someone says it improve latency, other says by disabling it, you improve performance -.-'


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flyn08*
> 
> Guys...Any of you have ever see this error? I can't sort it out o.o
> Thanks so much, i've done exactly that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No luck...
> 
> Same exact error. Are there any trigger in bios too? I can't see it....
> 
> Anyway i red confliting opinions about using hpet: someone says it improve latency, other says by disabling it, you improve performance -.-'


Hmm, yeah some boards do have a BIOS switch to disable/enable it, but the command in Windows directly changes that switch I would think. Check to see if you have something in BIOS called HPET. It will be that setting.

I'm not sure what HPET does really, just that the Master Plan software needed it.

Go here http://download.amd.com/documents/AMD-Ryzen-Processor-and-AMD-Ryzen-Master-Overclocking-Users-Guide.pdf

Download that and check page 7.1 please. It shows you some important things.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

If none of that works, it might be time for a fresh Windows install, lol...


----------



## Flyn08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> If none of that works, it might be time for a fresh Windows install, lol...


No way lol it's the second time I encounter this very same issue. I don't really need ryzen master, at least not that badly.

I'll wait for an update, maybe it will be fixed


----------



## SaccoSVD

Believe me, you don't need Ryzen master. You can OC with the BIOS and try small tweaks from the AI suite while monitoring with HWinfo (no HWmon or CPUz, these are broken) until you find the right ones then apply them in the BIOS too.

Also, the Ryzen master app itself has a high CPU usage at first, and builds up higher and higher over time.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I wasnt able to gain anything using the other slots. Tossed my Corsair LPX in there to see if it reacted any different but it was the same as well.


What I meant was swapping the dimms around (A2 <-> B2), not changing slots. Before I did the 0003 Flashback + 1107 EZflash I swapped the dimms around and lost memory training immediately. That was all messed up anyway, though. After the Flashback I am back to base at 3973 + 3302-14. Yay!



Now I will slow down my fans for daily operation again and then take another look at Vcore. I can run 4.0 GHz at 1.306 V after droop (full load), but once I combine it with memory OC I really need that Vcore. That's why I asked if the RAM clock dependent CCX parts inside the core need Vcore, too.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by finalheaven View Post
> 
> LLC 3-5 definitely has spikes which go way higher than what is set. People have measured it using Probe It rather than just relying on SVI2 as well. At LLC5 people have measured .1v increases above what is set. And even without the spikes, LLC goes higher than what is set at load.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Transients, yes. Under load, no.


I am with @finalheaven, and "WIZERTY"...


Quote:


> Be careful with CPU voltage. Setting 1.35V in the BIOS does not mean the processor receives this voltage, proven here with LLC 5, which adds nearly a tenth of a volt. For the remainder of today's story, the values we're reporting are verified with help from Asus' test points.
> *JEAN MICHEL "WIZERTY" TISSERAND*
> 
> _Jean-Michel "Wizerty" Tisserand is a French extreme overclocker, and former OC world champion. Passionate and curious, he's always into pushing hardware to its limits. Willing to transmit his knowledge, he created the French Overclocking Federation, and writes merciless hardware torture articles!_


http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/overclocking-amd-ryzen,5011-2.html


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> I am with @finalheaven, and "WIZERTY"...
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/overclocking-amd-ryzen,5011-2.html


Actually from what Elmor/Raja have said is that Auto is actually LLC off and that LLC1 is LLC1.

On auto mine drops from 1.256 to around 1.200 and thats verified using my fluke volt meter (granted i did this 2months ago and haven't rechecked since), from what weve read LLC auto is actually LLC off?


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Actually from what Elmor/Raja have said is that Auto is actually LLC off and that LLC1 is LLC1.
> 
> On auto mine drops from 1.256 to around 1.200 and thats verified using my fluke volt meter (granted i did this 2months ago and haven't rechecked since), from what weve read LLC auto is actually LLC off?


I don't know blue. But from what i read wizerty thinks llc on auto is LLC1.
Either way i was just trying to help a member, saying that in my opinion from what i've read 1.4v and LLC4 *can bump* up voltage to levels close to 1.5v probably. witch is above what amd recomends i think.
I haven't done any tests at all. just hwinfo.


----------



## gavinh87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> What I meant was swapping the dimms around (A2 <-> B2), not changing slots. Before I did the 0003 Flashback + 1107 EZflash I swapped the dimms around and lost memory training immediately. That was all messed up anyway, though. After the Flashback I am back to base at 3973 + 3302-14. Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> Now I will slow down my fans for daily operation again and then take another look at Vcore. I can run 4.0 GHz at 1.306 V after droop (full load), but once I combine it with memory OC I really need that Vcore. That's why I asked if the RAM clock dependent CCX parts inside the core need Vcore, too.


Seems to be a decent chip. Mine can do 3.8 @ 1.37v but even upto 1.425v I cannot get 3.9 stable. I have another than can do [email protected] 1.4v but even upto 1.5v, 4.0 is not stable.
There is definitely a wall that these hit which requires significant voltage to get over.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> Did you ever enable HPET?
> 
> When I installed Ryzen Master for the first time, I was told to enable this, and after that, the software installed as expected. Ryzen Master also gave me instructions as to how to enabled HPET in the command window in windows.


I think AMD updated Ryzen Master to no longer require HPET enabled.


----------



## Flyn08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I think AMD updated Ryzen Master to no longer require HPET enabled.


Hpet or not I'm still stuck on that nonsense error. Fffffff


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> I am with @finalheaven, and "WIZERTY"...
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/overclocking-amd-ryzen,5011-2.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Actually from what Elmor/Raja have said is that Auto is actually LLC off and that LLC1 is LLC1.
> 
> On auto mine drops from 1.256 to around 1.200 and thats verified using my fluke volt meter (granted i did this 2months ago and haven't rechecked since), from what weve read LLC auto is actually LLC off?


These never seem to be the same for everyone however. LLC 1 for me certainly does not have more load voltage than what I set. If LLC1 did that, there wouldn't even be a Vdroop issue to begin with. LLC1 @ 1.357V for me means 1.28V under load. Or is this voltmeter testing a location before vdroop occurs from load?

Auto does the same thing as LLC1 for me as well so I cant very well say LLC auto = off either :|


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voodoo Jungle*
> 
> Here you are https://www.whiskey-foxtrot.com/2017/05/11/corrupted-spd-on-trident-z-rgb-restore-it/


Thanks for that, Voodoo, I bookmarked it for the next I see someone needing the information, a nice guide.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> These never seem to be the same for everyone however. LLC 1 for me certainly does not have more load voltage than what I set. If LLC1 did that, there wouldn't even be a Vdroop issue to begin with. LLC1 @ 1.357V for me means 1.28V under load.
> 
> Auto does the same thing as LLC1 for me as well so I cant very well say LLC auto = off either :|


Load Line is a inherent voltage droop set by AMD for CPU longevity, set on Auto or LLC1. Load line Calibration is a option from the motherboard manufactures.

Gigabyte has one LLC setting that fixes the same idle Vcore with load Vcore, no guess work.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> These never seem to be the same for everyone however. LLC 1 for me certainly does not have more load voltage than what I set. If LLC1 did that, there wouldn't even be a Vdroop issue to begin with. LLC1 @ 1.357V for me means 1.28V under load. Or is this voltmeter testing a location before vdroop occurs from load?
> 
> Auto does the same thing as LLC1 for me as well so I cant very well say LLC auto = off either :|


From what Elmor/Raja have told us i thought LLC auto means its off, could be its calculating load voltage and applying its own LLC? Not sure.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Load Line is a inherent voltage droop set by AMD for CPU longevity, set on Auto or LLC1. Load line Calibration is a option from the motherboard manufactures.
> 
> Gigabyte has one LLC setting that fixes the same idle Vcore with load Vcore, no guess work.


Their VRM's must be on fire too! It cant be only an AMD thing either, intel boards have LLC levels as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> From what Elmor/Raja have told us i thought LLC auto means its off, could be its calculating load voltage and applying its own LLC? Not sure.


They have said that, but i'm just not seeing it as. I don't think off would be skipped for auto if that were really the case tho.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Their VRM's must be on fire too!


Why would the VRMs be on fire?


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Their VRM's must be on fire too! It cant be only an AMD thing either, intel boards have LLC levels as well.
> They have said that, but i'm just not seeing it as. I don't think off would be skipped for auto if that were really the case tho.


A lot of electrical components in the world have Load Line. Link: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load_line_(electronics)


----------



## Kildar

Well..... My Dims have finally been corrupted.....


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> Well..... My Dims have finally been corrupted.....


Horray!

Gonna fix them or RMA them?


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Horray!
> Gonna fix them or RMA them?


Gonna fix, waiting on my reg to go thru....


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Ram question. Does this mean that my ram is running basicly at 3200? its what it said under 3dmark results

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19939534?


----------



## kaseki

Now with a functioning rig using default BIOS values, I am incrementing the memory clock using 1.35V for both DRAM voltages, as specified on my 3200C14 DRAM (see rig in sig). First, though, to change anything I had to decode the invisible ink in the BIOS that tells one that to change an AUTO value that lacks a menu arrow, one types the desired static value over the AUTO characters. This took a while to decode. For those long in the tooth since the last time they messed around in a BIOS, this factoid would have been a useful note to have in at least one of: the User Guide, the OC guide, or the OP of this thread.

If it is there somewhere and I missed it, feel free to flack me for insufficient attention to detail.


----------



## Pilotasso

@Kildar
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> Well..... My Dims have finally been corrupted.....


Did you use AURA or Gskill RGB software? It's important to track down sources of all SPD corruption.


----------



## Timur Born

Something strange is going on here. Now my BIOS keeps failing the RAM training again. Voltages don't seem to matter much and I also don't want to increase any, since I already stress tested the current voltages successfully. It's completely random, often failing, sometimes succeeding, whereas during the last few weeks it usually succeeded using the same settings. I now changed retry count to 3 instead of 1, seems to help.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> Yeah, it could be. I'm just hoping the new AGESA will at least help me hit 3200 lol. Better yet, 32gb on 3200


I'm positive it's your CPU. Some chips just can't handle memory as well as others. Doesn't matter what board you try. Here's to hoping a future BIOS helps you out though.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I'm positive it's your CPU. Some chips just can't handle memory as well as others. Doesn't matter what board you try. Here's to hoping a future BIOS helps you out though.


I thought the same thing but a BIOS update is what fixed it for me, was even able to use less SoC voltage. But as chew pointed out, the ram timings, especially Trc i think, have been changed to allow for all rams to work, its slowed down ram bandwidth but its made more ram compatible. Here's hoping its 2 steps forward and no steps back.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Something strange is going on here. Now my BIOS keeps failing the RAM training again. Voltages don't seem to matter much and I also don't want to increase any, since I already stress tested the current voltages successfully. It's completely random, often failing, sometimes succeeding, whereas during the last few weeks it usually succeeded using the same settings. I now changed retry count to 3 instead of 1, seems to help.


I have tried every bios, and I find them all good but not 1107 and 1201. They don´t feel stable as the rest. 0079 is the one that I feel is most stable for my hardware.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Could anyone answer my question a few posts up? The bios in this board is really different and I haven't OCed or messed with bios in awhile.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*
> 
> Could anyone answer my question a few posts up? The bios in this board is really different and I haven't OCed or messed with bios in awhile.


It´s easier to find out using Hwinfo64


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I thought the same thing but a BIOS update is what fixed it for me, was even able to use less SoC voltage. But as chew pointed out, the ram timings, especially Trc i think, have been changed to allow for all rams to work, its slowed down ram bandwidth but its made more ram compatible. Here's hoping its 2 steps forward and no steps back.


I have my doubts with it being fixed with a BIOS update because I'm the person that sold him his RAM and I had 0 issues running 3200Mhz CL14 on an Asrock Fatal1ty Pro . I believe he's tried an Asrock Taichi which is pretty much exactly the same board and I guess he's now using an Asus Crosshair. Only difference is that I used an 1800x.


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I have my doubts with it being fixed with a BIOS update because I'm the person that sold him his RAM and I had 0 issues running 3200Mhz CL14 on an Asrock Fatal1ty Pro . I believe he's tried an Asrock Taichi which is pretty much exactly the same board and I guess he's now using an Asus Crosshair. Only difference is that I used an 1800x.


I also think some of the ram restrictions have to do w/ certain chips........ Have tested 1 1700 - 4 1700x and 1 1800x..... 1 1700x and the 1800x would not go above 2933 no matter what I did on any board.. (Taichi, Titanium and CH6) with 3 different sets of DDR4.... the other chips hit 3200 with every set of ram in the CH6 with no bios adjustments across three bios versions..... just my experience to date.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> I also think some of the ram restrictions have to do w/ certain chips........ Have tested 1 1700 - 4 1700x and 1 1800x..... 1 1700x and the 1800x would not go above 2933 no matter what I did on any board.. (Taichi, Titanium and CH6) with 3 different sets of DDR4.... the other chips hit 3200 with every set of ram in the CH6 with no bios adjustments across three bios versions..... just my experience to date.


That's exactly what it is. It's not exclusive to these chips. Been that way on Intel as well.


----------



## hd326

What if the VCore drops but the CPU never shuts off during tests?

@ LLC 2, 3900MHz, and 1.35VCore in bios there are still 2 separate VCore calculations on HWiNFO64, one of the CPU, and one read by the motherboard, which one is safe to follow?

The readings on my CPU has Minimum 1.287V / Max 1.344V - so as long as it doesn't shut off during tests is there any issue to be aware of?

The readings on my motherboard shows Minimum 1.330V / Max 1.373V - so the former readings worries me a little more.

Any advice/tips?
.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*
> 
> Could anyone answer my question a few posts up? The bios in this board is really different and I haven't OCed or messed with bios in awhile.


It does appear your ram is at 3200 yes. You can check with CPUz under the memory tab if it reads ~1600 then you're at 3200 DDR
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hd326*
> 
> What if the VCore drops but the CPU never shuts off during tests?
> 
> @ LLC 2, 3900MHz, and 1.35VCore in bios there are still 2 separate VCore calculations on HWiNFO64, one of the CPU, and one read by the motherboard, which one is safe to follow?
> 
> The readings on my CPU has Minimum 1.287V / Max 1.344V - so as long as it doesn't shut off during tests is there any issue to be aware of?
> 
> The readings on my motherboard shows Minimum 1.330V / Max 1.373V - so the former readings worries me a little more.
> 
> Any advice/tips?
> .


That's pretty normal on this board it's called V_Droop. As long as it's stable it's OK


----------



## hd326

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Not either value on it's own, just the delta between idle and load; the chances of temps only jumping 15-20° under load are pretty slim.


Is it possible that I got one of the "better" chips? I just tested ~50mins @ 3900MHz 1.35VCore and my idle temp is 25C, 50C under Prime95 blend test load(CPU Reading on HWiNFO) and 30C idle and 55C under load (HWiNFO motherboard reading). Cooling CPU with a Noctua D15S.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It does appear your ram is at 3200 yes. You can check with CPUz under the memory tab if it reads ~1600 then you're at 3200 DDR
> That's pretty normal on this board it's called V_Droop. As long as it's stable it's OK


Under cpuz it read 1596 all I did was change the ram freq in bios from auto to 3200.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> They're in the works. 1.0.0.5 is already out in a beta bios from Gigabyte. I got the impression from a post Elmor made the other day that Asus is opting to pass on the 1.0.0.5 and wait to integrate 1.0.0.6, not 100% sure on that though. I would guess a couple more weeks maybe for a beta?
> 
> Edit: Speaking of Elmor, 1201 Bios seems stable and I've got my RAM up to 3200mhz with no seeming issues at 14-14-14-14-34 (at the G.Skill Trident Z 3200 numbers, though I'm using 3600 RAM). Seems solid, PLL locked at 1.8v, RAM Boot Voltage at 1.5v, base voltage at 1.4v SoC set to 1.1v. CPU is otherwise currently stock (3.2).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigdog302*
> 
> Thanks Peerless! I have the cold boot issues still but other than that it is rock solid. usually involves a single Q code getting stuck. removing 1 stick and boot up the system and let it get warm then shut down then reinstall the Dim and reset the timings and speed to 3200 and 14 14 14 14 34 and it is good to go. the Q code reads some weird code that is not even in the user manual but at this time I can't recall what it was. think it was "C0". something like that.
> 
> the Memory is G Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZR RGB memory. I made sure it had Samsung B Die IC's in it before I bought it.


You're using the one step down from what I got (the 3600 version that's CAS 15). I can run the 3200 timings on it at 3200 though. I occasionally get a couple boots where it tries 2=3 times, then I jump into the BIOS and recheck, F10 it, and it boots fine, other than that, mine are rock stable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hd326*
> 
> It the manual it said that using only 4 pin could cause overheating under heavy usage.
> 
> So I have yet another question, sorry for bothering you guys, it's my first CPU I've put together and I'm pretty proud haha. Right now. I set my ram voltage to 1.4 @ 2933MHz and it's spiking to 1.439 - is this okay? Or should I use any additional parameters to safeguard it? I also put my Vcore to 1.325 @ 3.8 GHz, as I feel this is comfortable place for me to start at. If it starts shutting off, is this when something is wrong? I did some Prime95 test for about 10 mins - my CPU temp went to ~46 C max. That's pretty good right?
> Thanks.


 RAM is fine to 1.5v (some people say 1.6-1.9) but it's definitely ok to 1.5 (I have mine set to 1.4 with a boot voltage at 1.5). What are you cooling with again? I'd run P95 for 30-60 minutes, but 10 is a good first test. Temps are fine. I don't start to worry until 60 or so.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> BIOS setup froze browsing EZflash again, this time using 1107. But this never happened before I had 1201 installed. 0003 cannot be reflashed via EZtool (not a proper BIOS), so I will try Flashback instead.


I did not have this, and I EZFlashed from 1107. Try a Bios port FB, if it doesn't go away, try re-downloading and re-flashing, just to be sure.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*
> 
> Under cpuz it read 1596 all I did was change the ram freq in bios from auto to 3200.


Your RAM is at 3200Mhz.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Your RAM is at 3200Mhz.


Thanks. I have been out of the loop the entire time I owned the crosshair V I left everything on auto and never overclocked it. Board before that was the crosshair iv and the bios was a lot easier. I am trying to remember how to OC and with this new bios its insane the amount of settings I haven't heard of or remember. The ram I got was not on the QVL list and its a 3600 The ram I originally bought was on the qvl and it did not want to go above 1600 even though it was a 3200 kit


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hd326*
> 
> Is it possible that I got one of the "better" chips? I just tested ~50mins @ 3900MHz 1.35VCore and my idle temp is 25C, 50C under Prime95 blend test load(CPU Reading on HWiNFO) and 30C idle and 55C under load (HWiNFO motherboard reading). Cooling CPU with a Noctua D15S.


I cant recall which CPU you're running; if you're running SVI2 TFN voltage of 1.35 (maximum), you're doing quite well in the voltage department (especially without LLC). By comparison, my 1700 needs 1.387v to remain stable under load (1.425 set in BIOS along with LLC Level 3). Beyond this, it requires significantly more vcore (cant remember what it needed for 3.95 off the top of my head but it wasn't worth using for a 24/7 overclock).


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Anyone want to give me some tips on where to start out with the OC on the 1800x? It really has been a long time since I OC"ed


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hd326*
> 
> Is it possible that I got one of the "better" chips? I just tested ~50mins @ 3900MHz 1.35VCore and my idle temp is 25C, 50C under Prime95 blend test load(CPU Reading on HWiNFO) and 30C idle and 55C under load (HWiNFO motherboard reading). Cooling CPU with a Noctua D15S.


Good chip. Try running 3.9Ghz @LLC 3 for the CPU with 1.3V. See if it stays stable, I think it can by your temps readings.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I cant recall which CPU you're running; if you're running SVI2 TFN voltage of 1.35 (maximum), you're doing quite well in the voltage department (especially without LLC). By comparison, my 1700 needs 1.387v to remain stable under load (1.425 set in BIOS along with LLC Level 3). Beyond this, it requires significantly more vcore (cant remember what it needed for 3.95 off the top of my head but it wasn't worth using for a 24/7 overclock).


More voltage then ive got and yet the NH-D15 runs as cool as my watercooled setup, thats pretty nuts. I hope it's not a false reading because of PLL though. Pretty damn impressive in the temps department he's got.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*
> 
> Anyone want to give me some tips on where to start out with the OC on the 1800x? It really has been a long time since I OC"ed


My advice is to make sure that your RAM is table @3200Mhz before doing anything else. Try Memtest Pro. V2.5 for around 200%, if it´stable there then start overclocking the CPU. You don´t want to overclock on unstable system because you will never figure out what is wrong. Always make sure the RAM is OK before touching anything else.


----------



## Timur Born

Do phase control settings (default, Asus optimized, extreme) impact VRM temperatures at full load? ITB AVX pushes my VRM over 75 C in the open Tower. Might get better once I close it to force the air stream to better pass the VRM coolers.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> More voltage then ive got and yet the NH-D15 runs as cool as my watercooled setup, thats pretty nuts. I hope it's not a false reading because of PLL though. Pretty damn impressive in the temps department he's got.


I brought it up earlier as well; don't want anything getting cooked.


----------



## digitalfrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> These never seem to be the same for everyone however. LLC 1 for me certainly does not have more load voltage than what I set. If LLC1 did that, there wouldn't even be a Vdroop issue to begin with. LLC1 @ 1.357V for me means 1.28V under load. Or is this voltmeter testing a location before vdroop occurs from load?
> 
> Auto does the same thing as LLC1 for me as well so I cant very well say LLC auto = off either :|


The actual vdroop depends on the current pulled, so higher overclocks will have more vdroop as will CPUs with more leakage. With my 1800X I need LLC5 to eliminate vdroop under load, yet some people with a 1700 get vboost even at LLC1.

This discussion is pointless, there is no single answer which LLC level results in how much vdroop. Everybody is correct.


----------



## hd326

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I cant recall which CPU you're running; if you're running SVI2 TFN voltage of 1.35 (maximum), you're doing quite well in the voltage department (especially without LLC). By comparison, my 1700 needs 1.387v to remain stable under load (1.425 set in BIOS along with LLC Level 3). Beyond this, it requires significantly more vcore (cant remember what it needed for 3.95 off the top of my head but it wasn't worth using for a 24/7 overclock).


Sorry I forgot to specify. I'm using Ryzen 7 1700, and I actually am using LLC 2 at the moment. Don't recall ever touching SVI2 TFN... Mine seems to be better but not by too much, and I haven't left it on overnight yet, only ~50 mins @ 3900MHz @ 1.35V with LLC2.


----------



## thezfunk

Hi Guys,

I am extremely frustrated here. No matter what I set in the BIOS, the computer boots at 3000 (I have a 1700, BTW). Windows will report the correct overclock. HWiNFO64 shows me running at 1550Mhz in Windows and it never goes up under load and benchmarks as if it is 1550Mhz. When I used the Ryzen Master software, that was able to overclock but I am missing something when it comes to manual.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalfrost*
> 
> The actual vdroop depends on the current pulled, so higher overclocks will have more vdroop as will CPUs with more leakage. With my 1800X I need LLC5 to eliminate vdroop under load, yet some people with a 1700 get vboost even at LLC1.
> 
> This discussion is pointless, there is no single answer which LLC level results in how much vdroop. Everybody is correct.


Oh i know it is







. I personally dont run things like IBT which apparently requires move voltage on everything compared to other stress tests, so i get what I need just fine for 4ghz with LLC1 1365v. Thats why I said its different for everyone as well.


----------



## hd326

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> You're using the one step down from what I got (the 3600 version that's CAS 15). I can run the 3200 timings on it at 3200 though. I occasionally get a couple boots where it tries 2=3 times, then I jump into the BIOS and recheck, F10 it, and it boots fine, other than that, mine are rock stable.
> 
> RAM is fine to 1.5v (some people say 1.6-1.9) but it's definitely ok to 1.5 (I have mine set to 1.4 with a boot voltage at 1.5). What are you cooling with again? I'd run P95 for 30-60 minutes, but 10 is a good first test. Temps are fine. I don't start to worry until 60 or so.
> 
> I did not have this, and I EZFlashed from 1107. Try a Bios port FB, if it doesn't go away, try re-downloading and re-flashing, just to be sure.


I'm using a Noctua NH-D15S currently running 3900MHz @ 1.35V LLC2. Doing some more testing tonight.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hd326*
> 
> I'm using a Noctua NH-D15S currently running 3900MHz @ 1.35V LLC2. Doing some more testing tonight.


I had considered the D15s, or the NH12s AM4 edition, but ended up getting a Corsair h110i, can't say I'm disappointed in the switch to an AiO, especially with 100 dollars worth of fans on it


----------



## hd326

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> I had considered the D15s, or the NH12s AM4 edition, but ended up getting a Corsair h110i, can't say I'm disappointed in the switch to an AiO, especially with 100 dollars worth of fans on it


I wanted to go with liquid cooling as well, but I wanted to stay away from buying extra stuff like "blocks" to sustain it. It did look appealing, just not its' upkeep.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> My advice is to make sure that your RAM is table @3200Mhz before doing anything else. Try Memtest Pro. V2.5 for around 200%, if it´stable there then start overclocking the CPU. You don´t want to overclock on unstable system because you will never figure out what is wrong. Always make sure the RAM is OK before touching anything else.


I did like you said ran memtest pro for 200% no errors at all. So since my ram is stable what now?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> I had considered the D15s, or the NH12s AM4 edition, but ended up getting a Corsair h110i, can't say I'm disappointed in the switch to an AiO, especially with 100 dollars worth of fans on it


I was considering between the D15S and H110i as well, but it was an easy decision to D15 for me... It is better and quieter..

http://www.relaxedtech.com/reviews/noctua/nh-d15-versus-closed-loop-liquid-coolers/2

http://www.overclock.net/t/1519715/mini-review-noctua-nh-d15-vs-corsair-h110


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalfrost*
> 
> The actual vdroop depends on the current pulled, so higher overclocks will have more vdroop as will CPUs with more leakage. With my 1800X I need LLC5 to eliminate vdroop under load, yet some people with a 1700 get vboost even at LLC1.
> 
> This discussion is pointless, there is no single answer which LLC level results in how much vdroop. Everybody is correct.


Clock speed makes no difference on my Gigabyte. The LLC has high setting only that automatically matches the idle Vcore with load Vcore at any clock speed.
LLC High Prime95 1.332v idle 1.344v VS LLC High Prime95 1.140v idle 1.152v

Basically High LLC on Gigabyte's disables Load Line, explained in this article elmor gave me a link to http://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/5

Load line (electronics) Link: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load_line_(electronics)


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Clock speed makes no difference on my Gigabyte. The LLC has high setting only that automatically matches the idle Vcore with load Vcore at any clock speed.
> LLC High Prime95 1.332v idle 1.344v VS LLC High Prime95 1.140v idle 1.152v
> 
> Basically High LLC on Gigabyte's disables Load Line, explained in this article elmor gave me a link to http://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/5
> 
> Load line (electronics) Link: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load_line_(electronics)


It's the equivalent of LLC5 on the Asus boards. Just know that when setting it for, say, 1.35 vCore, you're going to get short spikes of 1.45v+ when going from high to low load. If you can't live with that, you shouldn't play with LLC greater than 2~3.


----------



## DarkHollow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> No news except a few hints from elmor that alot more kits could get to 3200Mhz in testing. But is your 32GB 2X16 or 4X8?
> 
> 
> 
> I still have not decided whether 8x4 or 16x2. I'm interested in the best setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From last elmor suggestions it seems 16GBx2 DIMM.
Click to expand...

I'm sitting on 16Gbx2, G.Skill Trident Z rated 3400, it's only running 3100 though. Haven't been able to boot it higher than that. It might just be that it really needs 2T mode hit full speed.


----------



## Naeem

Anyone else is getting DRAM boot set to default after unexpected power loss to PC ? when ever there is power cut with my pc it always boot with 2133mhz after that unless i go into settings and change the settings a little and save it


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> Anyone else is getting DRAM boot set to default after unexpected power loss to PC ? when ever there is power cut with my pc it always boot with 2133mhz after that unless i go into settings and change the settings a little and save it


Its an AMD-wide issue I believe where if the power is completely cut (like turning off PSU), the chip does not save the DRAM voltage. So it'll reset.


----------



## Atingleee

@elmor

Hi guys, im having this weird issue after installing some new cabling last night. The top right bar of the qcode LEDs doesnt turn on. For example instead of 0d I see Co. I hope that makes sense..

I did run some cables behind the motherboard. Could I have possibly damaged the board or shorted something? The system boots to windows just fine so if just an aesthetic problem then I'm not too fussed but just curious if anybody knows what could be going on.


----------



## nkata

RANT

For a week now, I have been struggling with the computer turning on with the power switch ie without pressing the case button. Likewise restarting after shutting down in windows.

I have tried multiple bios versions, multiple windows mods (although unlikely to be that when first starting up).

Suspected the PSU, suspected the motherboard.

At 5.00am after lying awake since 2.30am, Solved.

Finally replaced the 2032 battery in the motherboard although it showed 3.177V in HWmonitor.

WHAT A POS BATTERY BY KTS Ltd. FOR SUCH A HIGH END BOARD

Replaced by Duracell


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> unless i go into settings and change the settings a little and save it


You don't have to change the setting when that happens, just press F10 and OK and watch it reboot. You might try tweaking your ProcODT settings as that helps with cold boots.
Otherwise, it could be a battery problem.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nkata*
> 
> RANT
> 
> For a week now, I have been struggling with the computer turning on with the power switch ie without pressing the case button. Likewise restarting after shutting down in windows.
> 
> I have tried multiple bios versions, multiple windows mods (although unlikely to be that when first starting up).
> 
> Suspected the PSU, suspected the motherboard.
> 
> At 5.00am after lying awake since 2.30am, Solved.
> 
> Finally replaced the 2032 battery in the motherboard although it showed 3.177V in HWmonitor.
> 
> WHAT A POS BATTERY BY KTS Ltd. FOR SUCH A HIGH END BOARD
> 
> Replaced by Duracell


Probably just needed the battery pulled for a proper cmos reset. I dont really think the KTS battery is faulty with that voltage, they are meant to be 3v are they not?

That phrase again, correlation does not imply causation.

Ryzen does seem to be a fickle beast though, sometimes random stuff seems to happen and it seems to go a bit bonkers every now and then and nothing you do apart from a flashback will sort it. Sometimes not even then.

Other times when odd stuff happens, next boot it will be fine again.

Fickle......


----------



## CeltPC

Our buddy elmor posted an "Open but personal letter to the PC components industry" on Reddit, it makes interesting reading. Enough so that TechPowerUp posted an editorial article on it, something I have never seen them do before.

He makes a lot of good points in my opinion, both in regard to manufacturer's products and the lamentable state of reviews of said products. Very few sites have both the expertise and the honesty to write a credible review of a motherboard. There are a few, but definitely the exception rather than the rule.

I admire his contributions and the support he gives to we users, but this elevates him even further in my eyes. To see who he points a gnarly finger of shame at, and why, give it a read.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Our buddy elmor posted an "Open but personal letter to the PC components industry" on Reddit, it makes interesting reading. Enough so that TechPowerUp posted an editorial article on it, something I have never seen them do before.
> 
> He makes a lot of good points in my opinion, both in regard to manufacturer's products and the lamentable state of reviews of said products. Very few sites have both the expertise and the honesty to write a credible review of a motherboard. There are a few, but definitely the exception rather than the rule.
> 
> I admire his contributions and the support he gives to we users, but this elevates him even further in my eyes. To see who he points a gnarly finger of shame at, and why, give it a read.


Glad I bought this motherboard.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Our buddy elmor posted an "Open but personal letter to the PC components industry" on Reddit, it makes interesting reading. Enough so that TechPowerUp posted an editorial article on it, something I have never seen them do before.
> 
> He makes a lot of good points in my opinion, both in regard to manufacturer's products and the lamentable state of reviews of said products. Very few sites have both the expertise and the honesty to write a credible review of a motherboard. There are a few, but definitely the exception rather than the rule.
> 
> I admire his contributions and the support he gives to we users, but this elevates him even further in my eyes. To see who he points a gnarly finger of shame at, and why, give it a read.


Glad to see it being picked up. Though not everyone agrees or get my point, it seems to create a bit of discussion. The general sense over here is that it's not worth to put in any effort. If a board looks decent and basically powers up it will sell if the price is good enough. The media is a big reason for this since they're not calling the manufacturers on it.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Our buddy elmor posted an "Open but personal letter to the PC components industry" on Reddit, it makes interesting reading. Enough so that TechPowerUp posted an editorial article on it, something I have never seen them do before.
> 
> He makes a lot of good points in my opinion, both in regard to manufacturer's products and the lamentable state of reviews of said products. Very few sites have both the expertise and the honesty to write a credible review of a motherboard. There are a few, but definitely the exception rather than the rule.
> 
> I admire his contributions and the support he gives to we users, but this elevates him even further in my eyes. To see who he points a gnarly finger of shame at, and why, give it a read.


Thanks for the post. Really nice read.
As a simple user, thanks for everything Elmor.


----------



## Bigdog302

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> Anyone else is getting DRAM boot set to default after unexpected power loss to PC ? when ever there is power cut with my pc it always boot with 2133mhz after that unless i go into settings and change the settings a little and save it


I pretty much have the same issue. on mine it sticks at "C0" and only after removing 1 stick it will then reboot. I let it run for a bit then shut it down again then reinstall the stick then boot back up and reset the memory speed to 3200 and the ram's rated timings manually then go into windows and it runs at the settings I set in the bios.

warm reboots are never a problem, just when the power goes off for a little while or if the power supply is shut off, it has that nasty issue with the memory.


----------



## MrXL

Hi all, very usefull thread, thanks.









Just installed my CH6 + 1600X. It fortunately came with non-brick 0902 and I easily flashed 1107. Everything running at stock speeds / settings. So far so good. Need to test more but looks like everything is solid. Beautiful board btw, nice distinguished colorscheme.

As per the TopicStart I know the Q codes are not documented well in the manual and that some have been explained in the XOC guide.

*@Elmor / Raja*: Will there be an updated document with all Q codes properly explained and if yes, what is the timing?

I always find it very useful to have the Q codes on my board but at the moment it shows "24" and I have no idea what it means and whether there is something wrong? (On my other Asus boards, when all is good, it shows "A0")

THx.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Glad to see it being picked up. Though not everyone agrees or get my point, it seems to create a bit of discussion. The general sense over here is that it's not worth to put in any effort. If a board looks decent and basically powers up it will sell if the price is good enough. The media is a big reason for this since they're not calling the manufacturers on it.


It needed to be said, the elephant in the room for more than awhile now







.

Certainly wasn't going to be the reviewers, as you pointed out


----------



## Bigdog302

A update on my seemingly hot running chip. I played Crysis 3 for about 2 or 3 hours and when I quit the game and checked my monitoring software the chip now idles at a much lower temperature than it did before.

it used to idle in the 50's and now it runs in the lower 30's at idle.

I set it first to 4.0 and under heavy workloads it would shut off, I backed it down to 3.8 ghz and not even Intel Burn test it does not overheat ran at standard settings.

I would not dare do this early on because of the higher temps but the temps have dropped a good bit since. I must had not allowed enough time for the Tim to break in thus creating the high idle temps.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Glad to see it being picked up. Though not everyone agrees or get my point, it seems to create a bit of discussion. The general sense over here is that it's not worth to put in any effort. If a board looks decent and basically powers up it will sell if the price is good enough. The media is a big reason for this since they're not calling the manufacturers on it.


Buildzoid and GamersNexus have started a series covering VRM on different boards and GPUs, this has helped a lot recently:





^ 31k views and second thing that comes up on youtube if you search MSI x370 titanium









The C6H video:


----------



## Silent Scone

Honestly, I think they just need to cover what they really know, primarily. Like Elmor suggested, how the overclocking is and the features present, rather than just reeling off the spec sheets. What we don't want is even more VRM marketing fluff from other vendors.


----------



## Clukos

Bad quality VRM can still work just fine with low power CPUs like the Ryzen chips, knowing that for the same amount of money you can get a more reliable board is important.


----------



## Decoman

Using bios 1107 and having stock speeds on my1800x, and having set volt offsets in the bios of: (Also running 2x8GB ram at 3200MHz at 14-14-14-34)

cpu -0.07500
soc -0.12500

Waking up today and turning on the Ryzen build, the computer won't boot cold.

I now saw a new type of Q codes when it hangs, and the boot hangs with a new Q code after each time I press the restart button, or when the machine restarts on its own:

40
06
00
54
0d
E7
And then I just turned the machine off again.

Turning the machine on again, cold, leads to the following q codes:
C2
61
81
and finally
8 and the gfx card'LED is blinking (and maybe the mobo's LED's as well, unsure)

And then I turned the machine off.

I know I can probably get into bios, but I let the machine keep restarting to see if I ended up with a new Q code number.









Most of the times, the system hangs on cold boot, when the screen comes to showing the "Press Del or F2" message. On two of the restarts, the machine started loading windows but failed.

*I wonder if there is a SOC voltage setting in the bios, which can be used for booting up, only. I think I've read that the RAM has such a setting, for when the machine is just booting up.* A temporary voltage adjustment to kick things into action on boot.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrXL*
> 
> Hi all, very usefull thread, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just installed my CH6 + 1600X. It fortunately came with non-brick 0902 and I easily flashed 1107. Everything running at stock speeds / settings. So far so good. Need to test more but looks like everything is solid. Beautiful board btw, nice distinguished colorscheme.
> 
> As per the TopicStart I know the Q codes are not documented well in the manual and that some have been explained in the XOC guide.
> 
> *@Elmor / Raja*: Will there be an updated document with all Q codes properly explained and if yes, what is the timing?
> 
> I always find it very useful to have the Q codes on my board but at the moment it shows "24" and I have no idea what it means and whether there is something wrong? (On my other Asus boards, when all is good, it shows "A0")
> 
> THx.


Most of the Q-codes published are what we found while developing and testing the platform, and are pretty much just in my head at the moment. I don't have a full list from our BIOS team. The easiest for me would be if you guys report which Q-codes you're having problems with and I can try to add why or what it's related to. You can use this form, will add it to OP later including explanations. https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeT6J-wPsqu30LUK8aJNFaoWmN****8mKgRM_PuVHqIMB8wRg/viewform


----------



## gupsterg

Dunno why the whole LLC conversation is still going on







.

"We" know LLC [Auto] is as AMD specify LLC (ie stock), as stated by The Stilt, link.

"We" know LLC is part of AMD spec/any other manufacturer, Elmor has posted to this fact, link.

"We" know LLC higher than stock will create spikes of voltage, [email protected] has given us some oscilloscope data and his opinion on the matter. And yes it will have an effect on VRM, again posted by him, his posts are linked in OP of my thread in section *LLC settings on C6H*.

"We" know the voltages spikes which occur happen at such speed that SW/DMM will not give us the right picture.

"We" know that 1800X is higher leakage vs a 1700 and 1700X is probably between the two. "We" know higher leakage aspect has a greater LL effect, so "We" will see varying results from use of LLC.

By my post I do not mean to discourage anyone using what settings they wish to use, but all the information is already in this thread and "We" seem to go "round and round in circles" about it







.


----------



## Timur Born

I don't care much for voltage spikes when using LLC, but I care about ringing. Anyway, I have a different question:

@elmor How much does VRM temperature affect CPU socket temperature? They are in pretty close vicinity, are they not? And does that socket temperature creep up to the CPU via the socket?

What phase control settings would lower VRM temperatures and does that only apply to low to medium loads or also to full CPU load? I am currently trying all three "Asus Optimized" settings, just to see if it makes any difference on temps.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I don't care much for voltage spikes when using LLC, but I care about ringing. Anyway, I have a different question:
> 
> @elmor How much does VRM temperature affect CPU socket temperature? They are in pretty close vicinity, are they not? And does that socket temperature creep up to the CPU via the socket?
> 
> What phase control settings would lower VRM temperatures and does that only apply to low to medium loads or also to full CPU load? I am currently trying all three "Asus Optimized" settings, just to see if it makes any difference on temps.


There's a significant copper plane between the output inductors and CPU which conducts heat quite well. So CPU socket thermistor is probably affected a few degrees by it.

For actual CPU temperature, the heat still has to go through the socket pins and heat up the PCB/substrate. More concerning is that VRM components, especially capacitors and inductors, are de-rated at higher temperatures resulting in higher ripple. I know on R5E you could gain up to 100 MHz CPU Frequency (Prime95 AVX stable) when cooling the VRM properly inside a case. I believe other platforms are not as affected due to the lower current requirements. On Skylake/Kaby Lake/Summit Ridge (Ryzen) I don't believe this is an issue.


----------



## gupsterg

@Timur Born

I respect your opinion/choice







. But users who don't understand LLC/LL effect will think the lower VID they can use with a higher LLC level is better. When in fact the higher LLC made their VID point higher.

Quote:


> With an LLC of 5, if VID is set to 1.40V in UEFI (manual), you'll see load voltages in the ballpark of 1.45V. When releasing the load, the voltage will momentarily peak around 1.47V, before it returns to idle state. The overshoot duration is sub 50uS, but the CPU frequently sees 50~70mv more than what you've set.


Will be interesting to see your data on differing phase settings







. I shall try some today as well







, so far been on [Auto] .



If "Extreme: Full phase mode" includes load balancing, which I would assume it does, then this maybe the best setting.
Quote:


> CPU Power Phase Control
> 
> Controls the CPU Power Phase Control to decide if the CPU VRM should reduce the number of active phases (Standard / Optimized / Extreme / Manual Adjust) to allow better power efficiency when the system idles down. Once set to Manual Adjust mode, user can also define how fast the PWM phase should vary with respect to the loading applied on it (Ultra Fast / Fast / Medium / Regular).


----------



## Timur Born

All three phase control setting on "Optimized" just failed ITB AVX. I will try "Auto" again, just to check if it is reset properly. I suspect that changing this to "Optimal" and back to "Auto" earlier was what may have cause my Flashback odyssey.

"Extreme" keeps all power phases active at all times, does it not? I suspect that having more phases active with less load per phase is less efficient than having less phases running at higher load? On the other hand the switching of phases can cause small instabilities?

There is another option, called "Power phase controlled" or something like that. What does that do?


----------



## Decoman

Btw, here is a schematic showing the temps recorded on and near the AM3 metal backplate I am using, with a cheap laser thermometer (I am no expert) at the backside of the Crosshair VI Hero motherboard. Note, I am using the experimental build, having a passive cpu cooler. This is stresstesting with stock speeds, and with lowered cpu and soc voltages, and with the back panel removed ofc.


Note: I forgot to draw it but there are two vertical "ribs" on the backplate. One one on each side of the hole at the center, just a bump/ridge on the metal plate to make it more rigid.

When the cpu socket temps were very high during stress testing (near 70 degC), these where the temps I recorded with this cheap laser thermometer of mine. Afaik, NO components on the backside of the mobo, had temps above 60 deg C. One user on the official Asus forums points out something striking, that on his Crosshair VI Hero mobo, he had very high temps BELOW the cpu, while I have highest temps, ABOVE the cpu, as indicated by my post it note in the photo above. This other guy I mentioned use some kind of infrared camera or something.

Here is the guy's thread:
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?93215-Temp-reporting-shows-decrease-when-temp-is-actually-going-up

"So I borrowed a FLIR infrared camera from work and used it to watch the temperature on the back of the motherboard, right underneath the CPU. Imagine my surprise when the temp increased steadily up to 75C (so the CPU on the other side must have been hotter yet) as the test went on, even though the software readings all showed it dropping, down to 35C."


----------



## Timur Born

Switching VRM control back to Auto did not make it stable, so now I will do a run at "Extreme".

Now that I had to go back to BIOS setup it turns out that that last fancy sounding option is just another way of saying "Manual".


----------



## bluej511

I know some of you are bored of my benchmarks but i always thought it was odd that i LOST performance while OCing my 1700x and ram in Rise of the Tomb Raider. Well just redid it and this is with core parking at 50%, not sure if that's what helped or if somewhere along the lines the settings got reset (today i checked and it wasn't even in dx12 mode or exclusive fullscreen, so not sure whats going on there), and these look MUCH better.

Rise of the Tomb Raider (DX12)

i5 4690k/r7 1700x/r7 1700x 3.8ghz, 2933mhz(hp)/balanced / 3200 hp /50% core parking balanced hp

*Mountain Peak*
Min 47.58 / 45.76 / 48.81 / 46.20 / 49.28 / 51.91
Avg 84.44 / 68.61 / 84.60 / 82.99 / 83.64 / 89.42
Max 126.17 / 119.18 / 138.08 / 145.87 / 141.07 / 169.03

*Syria*
Min 18.75 / 37.06 / 35.25 / 32.07 / 30.46 / 45.14
Avg 64.71 / 71.00 / 64.55 / 64.98 / 64.00 / 70.48
Max 77.93 / 97.79 / 82.97 / 91.23 / 85.19 / 83.02

*Geothermal Valley*
Min 34.96 / 30.33 / 41.99 / 42.41 / 41.68 / 44.50
Avg 58.27 / 63.29 / 58.64 / 58.79 / 58.03 / 62.93
Max 79.48 / 79.69 / 73.78 / 74.90 / 73.29 / 81.44

Overall 69.38 / 67.43 / 69.54 / 69.14 / 68.81 / 74.49

1700x pisses all over the 4690k for mins, especially in the Syria benchmark, i mean its gone up by 225%, insanely good. Was out of freesync range I'm now in it for the entire benchmark. Still seems like an unreliable benchmark to me but its def improved quite a lot if you look at the second number (that benchmark was done before my hdd died, i did back up all my game settings but not sure why RTTR didn't take)

It's not a gaming cpu alright







(sarcasm)


----------



## xoqolatl

"Measuring" temperature with infrared thermometers or FLIR camera is not really a measurement, it's an inference based on assumption that entire measured area has certain emissivity. PCB and socket backplate have different emissivity, and on top of that, IR thermometers measure a circular area, not the point under the laser dot. Measure temps by contact, even an el cheapo multimeter with el cheapo K probe will be enough for it.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I know some of you are bored of my benchmarks but i always thought it was odd that i LOST performance while OCing my 1700x and ram in Rise of the Tomb Raider. Well just redid it and this is with core parking at 50%, not sure if that's what helped or if somewhere along the lines the settings got reset (today i checked and it wasn't even in dx12 mode or exclusive fullscreen, so not sure whats going on there), and these look MUCH better.
> 
> Rise of the Tomb Raider (DX12)
> 
> i5 4690k/r7 1700x/r7 1700x 3.8ghz, 2933mhz(hp)/balanced / 3200 hp /50% core parking balanced hp
> 
> *Mountain Peak*
> Min 47.58 / 45.76 / 48.81 / 46.20 / 49.28 / 51.91
> Avg 84.44 / 68.61 / 84.60 / 82.99 / 83.64 / 89.42
> Max 126.17 / 119.18 / 138.08 / 145.87 / 141.07 / 169.03
> 
> *Syria*
> Min 18.75 / 37.06 / 35.25 / 32.07 / 30.46 / 45.14
> Avg 64.71 / 71.00 / 64.55 / 64.98 / 64.00 / 70.48
> Max 77.93 / 97.79 / 82.97 / 91.23 / 85.19 / 83.02
> 
> *Geothermal Valley*
> Min 34.96 / 30.33 / 41.99 / 42.41 / 41.68 / 44.50
> Avg 58.27 / 63.29 / 58.64 / 58.79 / 58.03 / 62.93
> Max 79.48 / 79.69 / 73.78 / 74.90 / 73.29 / 81.44
> 
> Overall 69.38 / 67.43 / 69.54 / 69.14 / 68.81 / 74.49
> 
> 1700x pisses all over the 4690k for mins, especially in the Syria benchmark, i mean its gone up by 225%, insanely good. Was out of freesync range I'm now in it for the entire benchmark. Still seems like an unreliable benchmark to me but its def improved quite a lot if you look at the second number (that benchmark was done before my hdd died, i did back up all my game settings but not sure why RTTR didn't take)
> 
> It's not a gaming cpu alright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sarcasm)


How can you set the core parking %? I might try this.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> How can you set the core parking %? I might try this.


You need to regedit the core parking option to 1 so it becomes visible in the power options. Let me do take a quick screenshot and write up, its not too hard to do.

Open regedit and go to this exact folder. You can copy and paste it at the top of the regedit window like you would in a browser or explorer tab.

Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\54533251-82be-4824-96c1-47b60b740d00\0cc5b647-c1df-4637-891a-dec35c318583

Then go to attributes, right click, modify and set the 1 to a 0. In power options should end up looking like this.


----------



## Timur Born

Optimized and back to Auto both failed with errors within the first few loops of ITB AVX. Extreme crashed to Code 8. Testing Standard now.


----------



## Decoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoqolatl*
> 
> "Measuring" temperature with infrared thermometers or FLIR camera is not really a measurement, it's an inference based on assumption that entire measured area has certain emissivity. PCB and socket backplate have different emissivity, and on top of that, IR thermometers measure a circular area, not the point under the laser dot. Measure temps by contact, even an el cheapo multimeter with el cheapo K probe will be enough for it.


I only provided the measurement of the outer surface. I did try to figure out what reading was the best, being aware of the laser thermometer measuring an area and not a point on the surface of something. Presumably, unless my laser thermometer is useless, I like to think that this still show a sensible general temperature reading of the surfaces. I found the differences around the backplate to be interesting, not so much the temp values themselves.


----------



## Maxcielle

llc3 and 1.375v @3960


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Glad to see it being picked up. Though not everyone agrees or get my point, it seems to create a bit of discussion. The general sense over here is that it's not worth to put in any effort. If a board looks decent and basically powers up it will sell if the price is good enough. The media is a big reason for this since they're not calling the manufacturers on it.


I have seen the trend that companies put features in products as a bullet item, and then tries to put in 1-5 items on the list that others don't have. The problem with this approach is that there is very little focus on making sure the quality of the items in the list is at least at the level of what other companies are offering. In cars, it is on there like, "Power windows and door locks"....yea, as if this even has to be put into the list of standard features in a car. For reviews, I agree, there should be a real investigation and comparison about how well motherboards can overclock, and go into the different methods of overclocking. How about the software tools that come with the boards, I bet that if review sites pointed out that AI Suite 3 has a problem where the installer doesn't launch for some people, that Asus would finally fix the installer.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You need to regedit the core parking option to 1 so it becomes visible in the power options. Let me do take a quick screenshot and write up, its not too hard to do.
> 
> Open regedit and go to this exact folder. You can copy and paste it at the top of the regedit window like you would in a browser or explorer tab.
> 
> Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\54533251-82be-4824-96c1-47b60b740d00\0cc5b647-c1df-4637-891a-dec35c318583
> 
> Then go to attributes, right click, modify and set the 1 to a 0. In power options should end up looking like this.


Nice, thank you! +1









When I set it to 0 it showed up as 100% min, and I tuned to to 50% like yours.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Nice, thank you! +1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I set it to 0 it showed up as 100% min, and I tuned to to 50% like yours.


Yea in perf mode its set to 100%, i think balanced is set to 10% by default but i changed it to 50%. It's a good little tweak to have, there's TONs of different other power options that can be enabled as well.


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> llc3 and 1.375v @3960


i have 1700x and 1800x both can't hit 3960 with this settings either AMD really binned 1700 as better chips or we are doing somthing wrong here ?


----------



## Clukos

Disabling bank group swap lowers my bandwidth scores on AIDA64, is that normal? I have 2x single rank memory. I've read that it's supposed to increase performance not the opposite


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> i have 1700x and 1800x both can't hit 3960 with this settings either AMD really binned 1700 as better chips or we are doing somthing wrong here ?


Have no idea but's it's a lottery. Some chips are probably better than others.
But i'm on water also and have good cooling. two 360 rads, test bench dimastech, vent under the socket, etc.
I'm pretty sure things will be better with new updates from amd and bios.

I can't do 1.375v @3960 without llc3 thou.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> i have 1700x and 1800x both can't hit 3960 with this settings either AMD really binned 1700 as better chips or we are doing somthing wrong here ?


what voltage you need to 3900mhz?


----------



## Maxcielle

And my chip hits a pretty nasty wall around 4.0ghz.


----------



## kazama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You need to regedit the core parking option to 1 so it becomes visible in the power options. Let me do take a quick screenshot and write up, its not too hard to do.
> 
> Open regedit and go to this exact folder. You can copy and paste it at the top of the regedit window like you would in a browser or explorer tab.
> 
> Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\54533251-82be-4824-96c1-47b60b740d00\0cc5b647-c1df-4637-891a-dec35c318583
> 
> Then go to attributes, right click, modify and set the 1 to a 0. In power options should end up looking like this.


thanks for this


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazama*
> 
> thanks for this


Most people will use software to monitor/change core parking but i find this MUCH easier, only thing you cant do is monitor parking but if you watch hwinfo64 thread usage it's pretty much there.

Few people (i forgot the names so excuse me for not giving you credit), have tested it and found that 50% core parking seems to be optimal for ryzen for gaming. In heavy threaded situations it won't matter since all cores will be used 100% of the time and no parking will occur.

I'm not sure if this is still true with the creators update (i have game mode off btw) but i did see a good boost in Rise of the Tomb Raider, not sure if thats down to settings, creator update or the core parking but I'm happy with the results.


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> what voltage you need to 3900mhz?


1.42v LLC3 for 3950mhz on 1800x just to pass cinebench test without error code 8 crash


----------



## ussoldier_1984

This thread is so large its difficult to search so I am asking, a few questions. Thanks in advanced.
with no overclocking now should I leave cpu voltage in bios on auto? any other settings I should change from auto if I am not overclocking right now? I will overclock once I learn this bios.
What should Idle and max temps for an 1800x?
Does that ROG dual intelligent processor program read the correct cpu temp? because at idle I am sitting at about 50c according to it. My 8350 ran a lot cooler with the same cpu cooler.
with my Corsair hydro 110i gt should I connect the single wire connector for the pump to CPU fan or AIO PUMP?
And for my chassis fans and ram fan should I connect the fans to the board or use my adapters to connect directly to power supply?


----------



## carthage1

Finally got my new rig up and running yesterday and I've been trying to do some memory overclocking. I can get up to 2933Mhz CL14 without problems, but if I even look at 3200 it will cycle a few times and load at default settings. I've tried to bump up the SOC voltage to 1.15v, RAM voltage to 1.45v and I've tried very loose timings like CL24, but still no dice. Are there any other settings I could try to get it to work?

Specs:
Ryzen 7 1700
Crosshair 6 Hero with 1201 beta BIOS
G.Skill 3600Mhz CL16 Ripjaws, F4-3600C16D-16GVK (Samsung B-die)


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*
> 
> This thread is so large its difficult to search so I am asking, a few questions. Thanks in advanced.
> with no overclocking now should I leave cpu voltage in bios on auto? any other settings I should change from auto if I am not overclocking right now? I will overclock once I learn this bios.
> What should Idle and max temps for an 1800x?
> Does that ROG dual intelligent processor program read the correct cpu temp? because at idle I am sitting at about 50c according to it. My 8350 ran a lot cooler with the same cpu cooler.
> with my Corsair hydro 110i gt should I connect the single wire connector for the pump to CPU fan or AIO PUMP?
> And for my chassis fans and ram fan should I connect the fans to the board or use my adapters to connect directly to power supply?


If no OC just leave it on all auto so you won't have to mess with anything.

If its sitting at 50°C at idle its really 30°C at idle which sounds more plausible. HWinfo64 correct this with a line code called tdie, its tctl -20°/-5°C. You can try disabling miskew or changing the offset or whatever it is but for x users it should read correctly to begin with on the crosshair.

You can use cpu or aio pump both headers are identical pinouts, i do believe the aiopump one has slightly more amperage and the wpump one even more so. For fans just connect to the motherboard and set a curve, if you use direct to psu youll run them at full speed all the time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carthage1*
> 
> Finally got my new rig up and running yesterday and I've been trying to do some memory overclocking. I can get up to 2933Mhz CL14 without problems, but if I even look at 3200 it will cycle a few times and load at default settings. I've tried to bump up the SOC voltage to 1.15v, RAM voltage to 1.45v and I've tried very loose timings like CL24, but still no dice. Are there any other settings I could try to get it to work?
> 
> Specs:
> Ryzen 7 1700
> Crosshair 6 Hero with 1201 beta BIOS
> G.Skill 3600Mhz CL16 Ripjaws, F4-3600C16D-16GVK (Samsung B-die)


Try updating the BIOS if you haven't done so, try changing your boot voltage and ram voltage, you're good up to 1.5v for 24/7 usage.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> If no OC just leave it on all auto so you won't have to mess with anything.
> 
> If its sitting at 50°C at idle its really 30°C at idle which sounds more plausible. HWinfo64 correct this with a line code called tdie, its tctl -20°/-5°C. You can try disabling miskew or changing the offset or whatever it is but for x users it should read correctly to begin with on the crosshair.
> 
> You can use cpu or aio pump both headers are identical pinouts, i do believe the aiopump one has slightly more amperage and the wpump one even more so. For fans just connect to the motherboard and set a curve, if you use direct to psu youll run them at full speed all the time.
> Try updating the BIOS if you haven't done so, try changing your boot voltage and ram voltage, you're good up to 1.5v for 24/7 usage.


Under the Tdie its ranging from 25c to 30c and on the tctl its 20c higher. So the correct temp is the Tdie if I read correctly?


----------



## Awolagent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carthage1*
> 
> Finally got my new rig up and running yesterday and I've been trying to do some memory overclocking. I can get up to 2933Mhz CL14 without problems, but if I even look at 3200 it will cycle a few times and load at default settings. I've tried to bump up the SOC voltage to 1.15v, RAM voltage to 1.45v and I've tried very loose timings like CL24, but still no dice. Are there any other settings I could try to get it to work?
> 
> Specs:
> Ryzen 7 1700
> Crosshair 6 Hero with 1201 beta BIOS
> G.Skill 3600Mhz CL16 Ripjaws, F4-3600C16D-16GVK (Samsung B-die)


I have the same memory kit and had a memory hole around 3200 mhz. Bump bclk to 107, which will give you around 3400 mhz on the memory. It's pretty stable, just a cold boot issue (there are fixes, but I just put it into sleep mode). I also required procODT set to 60 ohms and timings set to 16 16 16 16 36.


----------



## SlayerEru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> what voltage you need to 3900mhz?


On my Ryzen 1700 to hit 3.925ghz is at 1.373v idle to 1.395v on load


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*
> 
> Under the Tdie its ranging from 25c to 30c and on the tctl its 20c higher. So the correct temp is the Tdie if I read correctly?


Yea exactly, my 1700x has always read tctl correctly and not sure why others havent, a bit odd.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea exactly, my 1700x has always read tctl correctly and not sure why others havent, a bit odd.


Well that is a bit of a sigh of relief. With no OC those temps were disturbing. Good go know thanks.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*
> 
> Well that is a bit of a sigh of relief. With no OC those temps were disturbing. Good go know thanks.


Youll see temp spikes under load with XFR pumping high core voltage to one core but wont be too crazy.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlayerEru*
> 
> On my Ryzen 1700 to hit 3.925ghz is at 1.373v idle to 1.395v on load


Mine needs 1.465v (Load)


----------



## ElmerF

I've been troubled by a system clock that sporadically can't keep time and can't remember boot devices. I thought about the battery, but mistakenly believed that a $250 motherboard couldn't possibly ship with a sub-par battery. Live and learn. Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nkata*
> 
> RANT
> 
> For a week now, I have been struggling with the computer turning on with the power switch ie without pressing the case button. Likewise restarting after shutting down in windows.
> 
> I have tried multiple bios versions, multiple windows mods (although unlikely to be that when first starting up).
> 
> Suspected the PSU, suspected the motherboard.
> 
> At 5.00am after lying awake since 2.30am, Solved.
> 
> Finally replaced the 2032 battery in the motherboard although it showed 3.177V in HWmonitor.
> 
> WHAT A POS BATTERY BY KTS Ltd. FOR SUCH A HIGH END BOARD
> 
> Replaced by Duracell


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Youll see temp spikes under load with XFR pumping high core voltage to one core but wont be too crazy.


Since I just finished putting the new board ram and processor together and after trying out a couple different types of ram out (it was a pain buying then returning for another set to find one that would without messing with settings to run at 3200 lol) and ran memtest pro till it hit 200% with no errors. What would a good program be to make sure everything is stable? Is prime 95 still good? Haven't used that in several years.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElmerF*
> 
> I've been troubled by a system clock that sporadically can't keep time and can't remember boot devices. I thought about the battery, but mistakenly believed that a $250 motherboard couldn't possibly ship with a sub-par battery. Live and learn. Thanks.


Batteries sit and discharge part of life, rated at 3.0v but unless you're checking under load with a load tester a DMM means nothing. I usually tend to replace the battery anyways right off the bat for good measure, one less variable out of the way in case something goes wrong.

P.S. Every single board I've ever seen uses KTS 2032 batteries lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*
> 
> Since I just finished putting the new board ram and processor together and after trying out a couple different types of ram out (it was a pain buying then returning for another set to find one that would without messing with settings to run at 3200 lol) and ran memtest pro till it hit 200% with no errors. What would a good program be to make sure everything is stable? Is prime 95 still good? Haven't used that in several years.


Prime95, IBT with avx, realbench, intel stress test, blah blah blah list goes on. People on here love IBT its pretty much the most stressful.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlayerEru*
> 
> On my Ryzen 1700 to hit 3.925ghz is at 1.373v idle to 1.395v on load


Looks like you have a good chip.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> 1.42v LLC3 for 3950mhz on 1800x just to pass cinebench test without error code 8 crash


and it crashes temp or power related? Do you monitor temps? When using LLC you should have a good rated power supply.


----------



## carthage1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awolagent*
> 
> I have the same memory kit and had a memory hole around 3200 mhz. Bump bclk to 107, which will give you around 3400 mhz on the memory. It's pretty stable, just a cold boot issue (there are fixes, but I just put it into sleep mode). I also required procODT set to 60 ohms and timings set to 16 16 16 16 36.


Thanks for the suggestions, I'll give it a try. Where can I find the procODT setting?


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Prime95, IBT with avx, realbench, intel stress test, blah blah blah list goes on. People on here love IBT its pretty much the most stressful.


I know its the wrong place to ask this but when I ran my memtest pro I lost my windows onedrive settings and had to re log in and set up again. Same thing happened when I ran the IBT. Any idea why that might happen?


----------



## gupsterg

@bluej511

Yep thread usage shows it in HWiNFO but you can also use Task Manager > Resource Monitor > CPU tab







.



@Timur Born

Differing CPU Phase Control for idle temps of VRM seem all the same. Have done some loaded testing but inconclusive results yet IMO and continuing still testing.


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I know some of you are bored of my benchmarks but i always thought it was odd that i LOST performance while OCing my 1700x and ram in Rise of the Tomb Raider. Well just redid it and this is with core parking at 50%, not sure if that's what helped or if somewhere along the lines the settings got reset (today i checked and it wasn't even in dx12 mode or exclusive fullscreen, so not sure whats going on there), and these look MUCH better.
> 
> Rise of the Tomb Raider (DX12)
> 
> i5 4690k/r7 1700x/r7 1700x 3.8ghz, 2933mhz(hp)/balanced / 3200 hp /50% core parking balanced hp
> 
> *Mountain Peak*
> Min 47.58 / 45.76 / 48.81 / 46.20 / 49.28 / 51.91
> Avg 84.44 / 68.61 / 84.60 / 82.99 / 83.64 / 89.42
> Max 126.17 / 119.18 / 138.08 / 145.87 / 141.07 / 169.03
> 
> *Syria*
> Min 18.75 / 37.06 / 35.25 / 32.07 / 30.46 / 45.14
> Avg 64.71 / 71.00 / 64.55 / 64.98 / 64.00 / 70.48
> Max 77.93 / 97.79 / 82.97 / 91.23 / 85.19 / 83.02
> 
> *Geothermal Valley*
> Min 34.96 / 30.33 / 41.99 / 42.41 / 41.68 / 44.50
> Avg 58.27 / 63.29 / 58.64 / 58.79 / 58.03 / 62.93
> Max 79.48 / 79.69 / 73.78 / 74.90 / 73.29 / 81.44
> 
> Overall 69.38 / 67.43 / 69.54 / 69.14 / 68.81 / 74.49
> 
> 1700x pisses all over the 4690k for mins, especially in the Syria benchmark, i mean its gone up by 225%, insanely good. Was out of freesync range I'm now in it for the entire benchmark. Still seems like an unreliable benchmark to me but its def improved quite a lot if you look at the second number (that benchmark was done before my hdd died, i did back up all my game settings but not sure why RTTR didn't take)
> 
> It's not a gaming cpu alright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sarcasm)


Damn that 50% core parking seems to be giving a decent boost may give it a shot. Is there anything I should know about it that may hinder something else? If not, surely everybody should do this


----------



## carthage1

I can get to Windows with 2933Mhz 12-12-12-12-35, but can't get 3200Mhz to post no matter the settings. :/ I've tried up to 1.50v RAM and 1.20v SoC voltages, as well as 1.50v RAM boot voltage, and different straps with BCLK adjustments to get there, but nothing seems to work. Very frustrating. I've done some benchmarks with the 2933Mhz CL12, but haven't done real stress tests yet so I don't know if it's stable.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carthage1*
> 
> I can get to Windows with 2933Mhz 12-12-12-12-35, but can't get 3200Mhz to post no matter the settings. :/ I've tried up to 1.50v RAM and 1.20v SoC voltages, as well as 1.50v RAM boot voltage, and different straps with BCLK adjustments to get there, but nothing seems to work. Very frustrating. I've done some benchmarks with the 2933Mhz CL12, but haven't done real stress tests yet so I don't know if it's stable.


The lowest CAS achieved in this thread is C14 iirc. Most people are loosening beyond that to achieve 3200 on non B-Die chips.


----------



## carthage1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> The lowest CAS achieved in this thread is C14 iirc. Most people are loosening beyond that to achieve 3200 on non B-Die chips.


I have B-die chips. :/ I've tried timings as loose as 24-24-24-24-56 for 3200Mhz, still didn't get it to post. I also tried ProcODT at 60 and 68ohm, but that didn't help either


----------



## Timur Born

And here we are back again at the point where all ITB AVX tests result in fails, on the very same rig using the very same settings that passed 2x 30 loops before. Again this happened after changing phase control settings more or less back and forth. Well possible that I will need a BIOS flashback again to fix this. Strange stuff...


----------



## lordzed83

I put it this way Feedback and amount of time @Elmor spends on this forum and other places WAS WORTH paying premium price for this Crosshair VI motherboard !!! I dont even know if Hes a human cause seems to be online every day every few hours. Almost like IRC bot lollolol

Thanks for link i have a read after training in bath while relaxing









So far NOT A SINGLE BSOD CRASH ECT on 1201 Bios. I hope next after next will be like thuis. Since next bios will be proper bete with new microcode i dont expect it to be anywhere near as good :]


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carthage1*
> 
> I have B-die chips. :/ I've tried timings as loose as 24-24-24-24-56 for 3200Mhz, still didn't get it to post. I also tried ProcODT at 60 and 68ohm, but that didn't help either


You're providing like, the most minimal amount of information possible.

Lets start with:
What is the model number of your RAM ?
What BIOS revision are you using?


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> The lowest CAS achieved in this thread is C14 iirc. Most people are loosening beyond that to achieve 3200 on non B-Die chips.


I ran 2933 @ 12-12-12-12-24 for a while.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I ran 2933 @ 12-12-12-12-24 for a while.


We're trying to achieve 3200MHz.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> Damn that 50% core parking seems to be giving a decent boost may give it a shot. Is there anything I should know about it that may hinder something else? If not, surely everybody should do this


Not sure if its entirely down to core parking or if i had my settings messed up to begin with in between the first ryzen test and the last (my hdd crapped out after my first mobo gave up ghost), so not sure its in there. It seems like in Syria its gone down from stock and 2133 to OCed and 2933.

I think the most accurate way would be to look at it like this

i5 4690k/r7 1700x/50% core parking balanced hp 3.8 3200mhz

Mountain Peak
Min 47.58 / 45.76 / 51.91
Avg 84.44 / 68.61 / 89.42
Max 126.17 / 119.18 / 169.03

Syria
Min 18.75 / 37.06 / 45.14
Avg 64.71 / 71.00 / 70.48
Max 77.93 / 97.79 / 83.02

Geothermal Valley
Min 34.96 / 30.33 / 44.50
Avg 58.27 / 63.29 / 62.93
Max 79.48 / 79.69 / 81.44

Overall 69.38 / 67.43 / 74.49


----------



## Kildar

NVRMND


----------



## carthage1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> You're providing like, the most minimal amount of information possible.
> 
> Lets start with:
> What is the model number of your RAM ?
> What BIOS revision are you using?


Sorry, posted it earlier in the thread.

Specs:
Ryzen 7 1700
Crosshair 6 Hero with 1201 beta BIOS
G.Skill 3600Mhz CL16 Ripjaws, F4-3600C16D-16GVK (Samsung B-die)


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carthage1*
> 
> Sorry, posted it earlier in the thread.
> 
> Specs:
> Ryzen 7 1700
> Crosshair 6 Hero with 1201 beta BIOS
> G.Skill 3600Mhz CL16 Ripjaws, F4-3600C16D-16GVK (Samsung B-die)


Try DOCP Standard with RAM manually set to 3200MHz. Essentially, keep as many options default as you can.

Leave your CPU OC stock for the moment.


----------



## MrXL

Another thing I checked was CPU Core Voltage via Probelt.

This is with 1600X and everything running at stock / auto settings. No changes made to the "oc" settings in BIOS. Normal Noctua cooler so no LN2.

BIOS shows *1.460v*. Multimeter (Fluke 77 IV) shows *1.477v* which both seem quite high to me ?

When I briefly run prime95 blend the MM measures 1.299/1.300v steady which seems reasonable.

Why are BIOS vcore voltages so high ?


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> We're trying to achieve 3200MHz.


I know, I am too.







I did get 3200 to work with the 1107 BIOS, but it was unstable, so I'm waiting for the next round of AGESA updates from AMD. At this point, I don't see much value in beating your head against something that will change drastically in the next weeks.


----------



## carthage1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Try DOCP Standard with RAM manually set to 3200MHz. Essentially, keep as many options default as you can.
> 
> Leave your CPU OC stock for the moment.


Tried that with CPU at stock clocks, but it was a no go. When I save the settings and exit the BIOS, the q-code goes to F9->8->Power down, and then it slowly boots up with default memory settings.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> And here we are back again at the point where all ITB AVX tests result in fails, on the very same rig using the very same settings that passed 2x 30 loops before. Again this happened after changing phase control settings more or less back and forth. Well possible that I will need a BIOS flashback again to fix this. Strange stuff...


What I'm noting with IBT AVX (from Vishera owners thread) is varying GFlops.

For example I can get ~130 per run of 3x loop, then without reboot/closing app if I repeat 3x loops again I could get ~150 or ~160 or ~170. Even though in each case CPU usage is 100% the loading of the CPU I believe to be different. As CPU/VRM temps lead me to this conclusion. Lower GFlops result in lower temps and believe lower loading of CPU.

Then also say if I pass a 3x loop on ~130 GFlops and when GFlops increase if the settings are incorrect I get a fail.

The only way I will have consistent passes on IBT is if the settings passed on a high GFlop run.


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> What I'm noting with IBT AVX (from Vishera owners thread) is varying GFlops.
> 
> For example I can get ~130 per run of 3x loop, then without reboot/closing app if I repeat 3x loops again I could get ~150 or ~160 or ~170. Even though in each case CPU usage is 100% the loading of the CPU I believe to be different. As CPU/VRM temps lead me to this conclusion. Lower GFlops result in lower temps and believe lower loading of CPU.
> 
> Then also say if I pass a 3x loop on ~130 GFlops and when GFlops increase if the settings are incorrect I get a fail.
> 
> The only way I will have consistent passes on IBT is if the settings passed on a high GFlop run.


I have noticed a similar behavior with my 1800X when overclocking. If the runs come in with 166-170 GFlops, I usually end up failing the test at some point. "High runs" with 180GFlops and more turn out fine.


----------



## rossctr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carthage1*
> 
> I have B-die chips. :/ I've tried timings as loose as 24-24-24-24-56 for 3200Mhz, still didn't get it to post. I also tried ProcODT at 60 and 68ohm, but that didn't help either


Mine wont boot @ 3200 either. 3100 fine, 3300 also fine. I'm actually running 3400 14-14-14-34 right now. I just put it down to this so called "memory hole"


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossctr*
> 
> Mine wont boot @ 3200 either. 3100 fine, 3300 also fine. I'm actually running 3400 14-14-14-34 right now. I just put it down to this so called "memory hole"


Thats good to know, so may actually be a bug for 3200mhz, a bit odd. Id say just use bclk to get the memory slightly past 3200mhz like maybe 3250mhz (almost all the kids should be able to handle that if rated at 3200).


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> I have noticed a similar behavior with my 1800X when overclocking. If the runs come in with 166-170 GFlops, I usually end up failing the test at some point. "High runs" with 180GFlops and more turn out fine.


Cheers for info







.

I think my post on what I'm seeing may have been misinterpreted or method of posting was not right.

If my settings pass IBT AVX on low GFlop run then higher GFlop run will fail.

If my settings pass IBT AVX on high GFlop run then lower GFlop run will pass.

So for consistent passing of IBT AVX the settings need to be stable on a high GFlop "loop/run", then even if GFlop vary greatly I have no issues of stability.

GFlop value seems to be "locked" in a way when a "run" starts and each "loop" within a "run" will stay consistent for me within a small range of variance.

For example I set a 3 loop run, 1st loop of run is ~130, then 2nd and 3rd loop will be similar. Next I do another 3 loop run, 1st loop of run ~150, then 2nd and 3rd loop will be similar.

I'm not totally convinced IBT is the right test for Ryzen, but sorta rolling with it for testing for now. I do not just do IBT to determine settings stability.


----------



## carthage1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossctr*
> 
> Mine wont boot @ 3200 either. 3100 fine, 3300 also fine. I'm actually running 3400 14-14-14-34 right now. I just put it down to this so called "memory hole"


Finally got it to boot at 3314 (2933*1.13) 16-16-16-36. Probably not stable, but at least it's a start.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I know, I am too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did get 3200 to work with the 1107 BIOS, but it was unstable, so I'm waiting for the next round of AGESA updates from AMD. At this point, I don't see much value in beating your head against something that will change drastically in the next weeks.


This is why I am sticking with 1107 at 2400 or 0083 at 2667(on 1107 at the moment). My Hynix M-die I think it is, 2x16 CL 16 2x16 just doesn't like these 1T BIOS versions.

Elmor, if you see this message, any chance for an 1107 for 2T people like myself? I know you guys and gals were going to skip AGESA 1.0.0.5, but I wouldn't mind even a 2T version of 1107(since I need to do a flashback to get 0083 back on, and 0083 is probably missing some stuff that you put into 1107).


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossctr*
> 
> Mine wont boot @ 3200 either. 3100 fine, 3300 also fine. I'm actually running 3400 14-14-14-34 right now. I just put it down to this so called "memory hole"


I have the same result. Can't run at 3200. But can run at 3456







not complaining.









I bet most of the people that cant run 3200 if they overshoot above 3350 it would work.

Just try different straps and use bclk. My sweet spot is bclk 125 (2666 strap) or 144 (2400 strap)


----------



## carthage1

Is the only downside of bclk overclocking PCIe dropping to gen 2 at some point?


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carthage1*
> 
> Finally got it to boot at 3314 (2933*1.13) 16-16-16-36. Probably not stable, but at least it's a start.


Really nice hope its stable.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carthage1*
> 
> Is the only downside of bclk overclocking PCIe dropping to gen 2 at some point?


I have tested it and see no difference with rx480 and ssd drive.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carthage1*
> 
> Is the only downside of bclk overclocking PCIe dropping to gen 2 at some point?


Using a 1080 Ti and saw no difference going from Gen 3 x16 to Gen 2 x16


----------



## gupsterg

Now this makes me feel a bit sad. Should have been this version in the 1st place ....

Perhaps us early adopters / beta testers (







) could be given module FOC







...


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> I have noticed a similar behavior with my 1800X when overclocking. If the runs come in with 166-170 GFlops, I usually end up failing the test at some point. "High runs" with 180GFlops and more turn out fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers for info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I think my post on what I'm seeing may have been misinterpreted or method of posting was not right.
> 
> If my settings pass IBT AVX on low GFlop run then higher GFlop run will fail.
> 
> If my settings pass IBT AVX on high GFlop run then lower GFlop run will pass.
> 
> So for consistent passing of IBT AVX the settings need to be stable on a high GFlop "loop/run", then even if GFlop vary greatly I have no issues of stability.
> 
> GFlop value seems to be "locked" in a way when a "run" starts and each "loop" within a "run" will stay consistent for me within a small range of variance.
> 
> For example I set a 3 loop run, 1st loop of run is ~130, then 2nd and 3rd loop will be similar. Next I do another 3 loop run, 1st loop of run ~150, then 2nd and 3rd loop will be similar.
> 
> I'm not totally convinced IBT is the right test for Ryzen, but sorta rolling with it for testing for now. I do not just do IBT to determine settings stability.
Click to expand...

Don't pay too much attention to the GFlops. It is a measure of a sort but it's the result numbers to the right. 2.9xxx is very close to stable 3.88xx IIRC is stable result. IBT will still claim you pass but what I think is there is some error correction going on which lowers your output. Basically if your result comes out 3 something you're good. Even 2.99 is unlikely to crash during heavy use.


----------



## carthage1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> Really nice hope its stable.


Unfortunately it crashed during prime95. I guess I'll continue tweaking tomorrow, maybe try some of the older BIOSes.


----------



## slinkeril

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Now this makes me feel a bit sad. Should have been this version in the 1st place ....
> 
> Perhaps us early adopters / beta testers (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) could be given module FOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So the WIFI is already installed?

I am actually quite upset this board didnt have it already, i was lead to believe it did when i ordered, one of the reasons i chose this over the other X370 options out there


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Now this makes me feel a bit sad. Should have been this version in the 1st place ....
> 
> Perhaps us early adopters / beta testers (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) could be given module FOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You would think wouldn't you? The board is ready they just forgot to throw the card in the box.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slinkeril*
> 
> So the WIFI is already installed?
> 
> I am actually quite upset this board didnt have it already, i was lead to believe it did when i ordered, one of the reasons i chose this over the other X370 options out there


There is the slot under the hood where the rear USB ports are for it. Easy enough to get one for $25 or so plus the cost of antennas. I was lucky to get the antennas for free from an old and dead laptop I pulled apart, but that is another story. I have been sticking with Ethernet anyway, fewer potential issues.


----------



## slinkeril

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> There is the slot under the hood where the rear USB ports are for it. Easy enough to get one for $25 or so plus the cost of antennas. I was lucky to get the antennas for free from an old and dead laptop I pulled apart, but that is another story. I have been sticking with Ethernet anyway, fewer potential issues.


Yes i know the slot is there, my point being is i was under the impression it came installed on the board at the start. Also having completely plumbed my custom loop, and box fully assembled, i dread the notion of having to tear it all down just to install the m.2 card. Which, i dont want to pay for, it was implied to come with the damn thing in the first place!


----------



## dorbot

is there any way to install fan xpert on its own?

Is there any reason to expect AIsuite to not harm my computer in some random crap software bloatware lunacy nightmare kind of way.

Should I risk it?

I want to play with my fans, just not in bios.


----------



## gavinh87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Now this makes me feel a bit sad. Should have been this version in the 1st place ....
> 
> Perhaps us early adopters / beta testers (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) could be given module FOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, this is a bit of an insult to us early adopters. The board hasn't even been out that long for a "refresh" or an update.


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Now this makes me feel a bit sad. Should have been this version in the 1st place ....
> 
> Perhaps us early adopters / beta testers (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) could be given module FOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't understand this at all. Why would you use WiFi on a desktop computer?


----------



## superchad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> I don't understand this at all. Why would you use WiFi on a desktop computer?


connect to a secondary network via Wi-Fi, ad-hoc wifi between a phone or tablet, an easy internet connection for a LAN party, or a temporary solution for someone without wired.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> connect to a secondary network via Wi-Fi, ad-hoc wifi between a phone or tablet, an easy internet connection for a LAN party, or a temporary solution for someone without wired.


Would be really handy for me just now. Am renting a room in someone elses house for a few weeks. Kind of inappropriate to turn up with a cat5 cable and ask "wheres your router". So have to use my Android with a program called easy tether and its a bit of a pain. NAT does not work well. cant open ports etc...

Wifi card would be nice to have just for options. Speshly if its free! HINT HINT ASUS!

I know the latency is thought to be greater than wired but I'm not "pro gaming" or doing fast transactions on the stock market so it does not really matter.

Not all of us live in a linux basement optimised for latency.


----------



## gavinh87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> I don't understand this at all. Why would you use WiFi on a desktop computer?


I live in an old house with old wiring, running a powerline gives me a max of 50mbps on a 200mbps fibre connection.
Using wireless I can achieve around 150-180. I can also use a hotspot if I have any problems.
Lots of reasons, not all of us are able to have the router right next to us.


----------



## kaseki

For the rare passing Linux user, here are some intermediate observations from testing my rig:

Rig definitions (see sig for more):

1800X running default parameters
BIOS 1107 (no 0003 preload needed so far)
ROG GeForce 1080 Ti running default parameters
G. Skill TridentZ F4-3200C14D-32GTZ (2 x 16) operating at 2666 MHz, 1.35 V (including boot)
Training timings 16 16 16 16 39
For stress testing I am using the following (most of the testing standards used in this forum are Windows only):

An hour of google's stressapptest, initiated in terminal by: stressapptest -W -s 3600
Unigine Superposition benchmark, which will run the GPU at 100%, raising GPU temperature in my environment to about 60C. Chassis power load is around 300W (from memory).
Phoronix Test Suite High Performance Conjugate Gradient 1.1: This takes my rig about 5.5 hours per run (you get three runs for the price of one), operates all 16 threads of the CPU at 100%, and uses about 12 GB of memory. CPU at this point runs all cores at 3.6 GHz. GPU is not really involved. Noctua NH-D15 is barely warm in spite of this CPU load. (But the PC chassis part of the Nanoxia case is presently out of the case shell. Total chassis power is about 150W at this writing, about 15 hours into the test.
Comment: CPU temperatures during testing are not presently available in Linux Mint due to _lm-sensors_ not yet being ready for prime time with the Ryzen, at least without, as far as I can understand, recompiling something. There are some hacks described on the Internet that may lead to a mature development, one can hope.


----------



## elfanor

Hi Everyone,

I'm pretty new to overclocking and i'm having trouble figuring out what to do next.
That being said, sorry for bringing up somewhat newbie questions.

The answer i need might be somewhere in the 1529 pages of this thread









I'm currently at:
*Ryzen 1700 @ latest bios
4003 mhz
LLC 3
1.38* volt*

I'm seeing idle temps around *48c* which seems ok considering it's a rather big overclock from stock 1700.
Running cinebench and other stress testing tools fails as soon as the temp hits the mid 90s.
On earlier bioses the machine would just crash and give me code: 8
But on this bios the stress testing app crashes and then i can carry on working/gaming without nasty code 8.

I ordered a custom loop kit and will install it next month.
Is it possible that i have a good chip and the temps will be better on water meaning my apps wont crash at the chips downthrottle limit?
or should i really just lower the overclock ?

Congrats, you made it this far.
Sorry for my bad english


----------



## rossctr

Actually while we're on the subject of network adapters, I use a wired connection as i just outright refuse to have anything wireless, but every so often when I turn my PC on it'll say the cable isn't plugged in. Disabling it and enabling again sorts it so not a real problem, just a small annoyance.

Anyone else had this?


----------



## Luitzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carthage1*
> 
> Is the only downside of bclk overclocking PCIe dropping to gen 2 at some point?


For the most part although overclocking bclk can cause other kinds of system instability. Basically anything connected to the PCI bus could cause trouble. But most stuff works okay these days even at fairly high bclk it seems.

Also, you can override the automatic Gen 3 -> Gen 2 step down in the BIOS by setting the Gen specifically for the slot. You may not be able to boot if you do that though. I've had good luck with it though. In my system with 2 x 1080 Ti's, I'm able to sustain Gen 3 all the way up to 126mhz bclk without any problems. Especially important with SLI since otherwise it'd be running at Gen 2 x8 which is a lot less bandwidth than Gen 3 x16.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elfanor*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> The answer i need might be somewhere in the 1529 pages of this thread


If you change the number of posts per page to 40 then there are only 380 pages to go through.

Much easier.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> I don't understand this at all. Why would you use WiFi on a desktop computer?


I get over 300 mb/s with my wireless card on my desktop and in my apartment there is only one spot to put my modem


----------



## mechiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Most of the Q-codes published are what we found while developing and testing the platform, and are pretty much just in my head at the moment. I don't have a full list from our BIOS team. The easiest for me would be if you guys report which Q-codes you're having problems with and I can try to add why or what it's related to. You can use this form, will add it to OP later including explanations. https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeT6J-wPsqu30LUK8aJNFaoWmN****8mKgRM_PuVHqIMB8wRg/viewform


@elmor hey, it looks like maybe the language filter or something broke your URL (look at the four asterisks). I know I can't access it.


----------



## harrysun

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> For the rare passing Linux user, here are some intermediate observations from testing my rig:
> 
> Rig definitions (see sig for more):
> 
> 1800X running default parameters
> BIOS 1107 (no 0003 preload needed so far)
> ROG GeForce 1080 Ti running default parameters
> G. Skill TridentZ F4-3200C14D-32GTZ (2 x 16) operating at 2666 MHz, 1.35 V (including boot)
> Training timings 16 16 16 16 39
> For stress testing I am using the following (most of the testing standards used in this forum are Windows only):
> 
> An hour of google's stressapptest, initiated in terminal by: stressapptest -W -s 3600
> Unigine Superposition benchmark, which will run the GPU at 100%, raising GPU temperature in my environment to about 60C. Chassis power load is around 300W (from memory).
> Phoronix Test Suite High Performance Conjugate Gradient 1.1: This takes my rig about 5.5 hours per run (you get three runs for the price of one), operates all 16 threads of the CPU at 100%, and uses about 12 GB of memory. CPU at this point runs all cores at 3.6 GHz. GPU is not really involved. Noctua NH-D15 is barely warm in spite of this CPU load. (But the PC chassis part of the Nanoxia case is presently out of the case shell. Total chassis power is about 150W at this writing, about 15 hours into the test.
> Comment: CPU temperatures during testing are not presently available in Linux Mint due to _lm-sensors_ not yet being ready for prime time with the Ryzen, at least without, as far as I can understand, recompiling something. There are some hacks described on the Internet that may lead to a mature development, one can hope.


Google Stressapp is great for confirmation, but BOINC let my 1800X crash within 20-30min. I'm only able to go for [email protected] with BOINC stable.


----------



## Pilotasso

@Bluej511
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You need to regedit the core parking option to 1 so it becomes visible in the power options. Let me do take a quick screenshot and write up, its not too hard to do.
> 
> Open regedit and go to this exact folder. You can copy and paste it at the top of the regedit window like you would in a browser or explorer tab.
> 
> Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\54533251-82be-4824-96c1-47b60b740d00\0cc5b647-c1df-4637-891a-dec35c318583
> 
> Then go to attributes, right click, modify and set the 1 to a 0. In power options should end up looking like this.


Doesn't AMD's balanced power plan included in the Ryzen driver package actually disable core parking?


----------



## skline00

Perhaps someone already posted this but BIOS 1201 is now listed on the website as an Official release BIOS.


----------



## GrooveIsNow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> Perhaps someone already posted this but BIOS 1201 is now listed on the website as an Official release BIOS.


I've had it for a couple days, still getting the dreaded cold boot, it will reset once then everything is fine. Would be nice to know the root cause of this. I've tried everything posted here with no luck. Fortunately it only happens once in awhile.

Does anyone know if the other boards are having the same cold boot issues like the Taichi or MSI Titanium?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> For the rare passing Linux user, here are some intermediate observations from testing my rig:
> 
> Rig definitions (see sig for more):
> 
> 1800X running default parameters
> BIOS 1107 (no 0003 preload needed so far)
> ROG GeForce 1080 Ti running default parameters
> G. Skill TridentZ F4-3200C14D-32GTZ (2 x 16) operating at 2666 MHz, 1.35 V (including boot)
> Training timings 16 16 16 16 39
> For stress testing I am using the following (most of the testing standards used in this forum are Windows only):
> 
> An hour of google's stressapptest, initiated in terminal by: stressapptest -W -s 3600
> Unigine Superposition benchmark, which will run the GPU at 100%, raising GPU temperature in my environment to about 60C. Chassis power load is around 300W (from memory).
> Phoronix Test Suite High Performance Conjugate Gradient 1.1: This takes my rig about 5.5 hours per run (you get three runs for the price of one), operates all 16 threads of the CPU at 100%, and uses about 12 GB of memory. CPU at this point runs all cores at 3.6 GHz. GPU is not really involved. Noctua NH-D15 is barely warm in spite of this CPU load. (But the PC chassis part of the Nanoxia case is presently out of the case shell. Total chassis power is about 150W at this writing, about 15 hours into the test.
> Comment: CPU temperatures during testing are not presently available in Linux Mint due to _lm-sensors_ not yet being ready for prime time with the Ryzen, at least without, as far as I can understand, recompiling something. There are some hacks described on the Internet that may lead to a mature development, one can hope.
> 
> 
> 
> Google Stressapp is great for confirmation, but BOINC let my 1800X crash within 20-30min. I'm only able to go for [email protected] with BOINC stable.
Click to expand...

Thanks; I'll have to look into that when I think my rig is at a more mature state. I would probably stop near that frequency anyway. I believe that performance PCs (in production use) are like performance automobiles (in transportation use) -- no matter what the marginal thrill capability can be made to be, in almost all scenarios reliability is the most important requirement.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Now this makes me feel a bit sad. Should have been this version in the 1st place ....
> 
> Perhaps us early adopters / beta testers (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) could be given module FOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd rather get a cable for the front-panel USB 3.1 connector. WIFI boards can be bought, those cable cannot (I have one on backorder from Lian Li's German distributor, 20 EUR my ...).


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> @Bluej511
> Doesn't AMD's balanced power plan included in the Ryzen driver package actually disable core parking?


Ill take a look and see what its set to. I believe its at a 100% so yea would be off.

Edit: Yea correct it's set to 100%, not sure AMD and Microsoft do as much gaming benchmark testing as we do lol. From what we've seen 50% seems to be the best of both worlds, unless Microsoft as fixed 100% core parking between CCXs then 50% is still better.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Don't pay too much attention to the GFlops. It is a measure of a sort but it's the result numbers to the right. 2.9xxx is very close to stable 3.88xx IIRC is stable result. IBT will still claim you pass but what I think is there is some error correction going on which lowers your output. Basically if your result comes out 3 something you're good. Even 2.99 is unlikely to crash during heavy use.


Both of these observations don't apply to my case, though, because the last 30 loops run I posted here had all numbers the way you like it.











So my rig can do those numbers, 2x 30 times over and still keeps failing now after I played with phase control settings, just like last time. I will flashback now and see if it helps again (Clear CMOS did not help last time).


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers for info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I think my post on what I'm seeing may have been misinterpreted or method of posting was not right.
> 
> If my settings pass IBT AVX on low GFlop run then higher GFlop run will fail.
> 
> If my settings pass IBT AVX on high GFlop run then lower GFlop run will pass.
> 
> So for consistent passing of IBT AVX the settings need to be stable on a high GFlop "loop/run", then even if GFlop vary greatly I have no issues of stability.
> 
> [...]


Oh, I see, sorry. I found that if GFlops are somewhat lower than expected, the test would either fail after a few loops or the machine would crash. If the GFlops turned out as high as expected, it was usually an indicator of stability ... in my case, anyway.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mechiah*
> 
> @elmor hey, it looks like maybe the language filter or something broke your URL (look at the four asterisks). I know I can't access it.


I am intrigued now. What four letter expletive could it be?

Its either ****.

or ****.

or ****.

Perhaps it is **** but that is too much.

Though why anyone would have them in an url is a mystery. Thats machine created filenames for you.

Sometimes they are just a ****.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Now this makes me feel a bit sad. Should have been this version in the 1st place ....
> 
> Perhaps us early adopters / beta testers (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) could be given module FOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a fan of wifi but ill tell you what, this would be really nice to have. Kind of an Nvidia kind of move with the titan pascal haha. I may pull a wifi card out of my old busted laptop and see if it even works in this. I really hardly ever use it, if i need i just use my phone usb tethered 4g.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Now this makes me feel a bit sad. Should have been this version in the 1st place ....
> 
> Perhaps us early adopters / beta testers (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) could be given module FOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah!!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Don't pay too much attention to the GFlops. It is a measure of a sort but it's the result numbers to the right. 2.9xxx is very close to stable 3.88xx IIRC is stable result. IBT will still claim you pass but what I think is there is some error correction going on which lowers your output. Basically if your result comes out 3 something you're good. Even 2.99 is unlikely to crash during heavy use.
> 
> 
> 
> Both of these observations don't apply to my case, though, because the last 30 loops run I posted here had all numbers the way you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my rig can do those numbers, 2x 30 times over and still keeps failing now after I played with phase control settings, just like last time. I will flashback now and see if it helps again (Clear CMOS did not help last time).
Click to expand...

I bench all the time so flashing a BIOS because of weird behaviour is nothing new to me. If you're having issues especially after a few crashes that's likely your best bet. Just my observations, I feel Win 10's fingers dig a lot deeper into the BIOS and corrupt it a lot faster than any previous version to date and because of that I flash more often. Ram tuning is the hardest on the BIOS by far.
You really shouldn't need to mess with phase tuning unless you're pushing it under extreme conditions by that I mean LN2. This is an easy board to OC on and auto for most options will work for you. I just set up my HTPC with the CHVI and a 1700x, I was in a hurry so I set the ram at 3200 CL14, 2666 strap 120 BCLK and 32 multi with the voltage on auto and it's stable. The only voltage I changed was SOC, this board has a bad tendency to overvolt it.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Not a fan of wifi but ill tell you what, this would be really nice to have. Kind of an Nvidia kind of move with the titan pascal haha. I may pull a wifi card out of my old busted laptop and see if it even works in this. I really hardly ever use it, if i need i just use my phone usb tethered 4g.


Most operators will not allow tethering like that where I come from. Thats why you need special hacky software to get it done. But it does not perform as well as a real NIC.

I see where the wired only purists are coming from, I really do.

In most cases WiFi is a fourletterexpletiveing joke.


----------



## digitalfrost

Funny story from today: I tried to do BCLK OC for the first time, couldn't get the board to boot for the life of me. I haven't exactly written down all the settings cause I'm an idiot and I restore what I think I had before.

Queue IRQ_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL from ntoskrnl.exe. I eventually found out the AI Overclock Tuner at Auto sets 100.6Mhz BCLK, which was enough to break everything. Set it back to manual at exactly 100Mhz and things are stable again.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You really shouldn't need to mess with phase tuning unless you're pushing it under extreme conditions by that I mean LN2. This is an easy board to OC on and auto for most options will work for you.


Nothing tells us what "Auto" does, though, and I would have liked to see what "Asus Optimized" does, especially for temps.


----------



## thezfunk

Has anyone taken off the VRM heatsinks and applied some high quality thermal paste? I usually do that with my boards but I didn't with this one. I figured I would wait and see.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Don't pay too much attention to the GFlops. It is a measure of a sort but it's the result numbers to the right. 2.9xxx is very close to stable 3.88xx IIRC is stable result. IBT will still claim you pass but what I think is there is some error correction going on which lowers your output. Basically if your result comes out 3 something you're good. Even 2.99 is unlikely to crash during heavy use.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [/


Dunno mate ....

Below is 2x screenies, no reboots between runs, time of reasonable length given for mobo/VRM to get back to say normal. The last image I forgot to zero HWiNFO it was the 3rd run of 3x loops and I forgot to screen grab 2nd run







.





Above was CPU Phase Control Extreme, I have 3x runs of 3 loops for Standard and Asus Optimised. Gotta look at it all, I was not at PC when doing runs, I just set and grabbed screenies/HWiNFO CSV and hope to view tomorrow.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slinkeril*
> 
> So the WIFI is already installed?
> 
> I am actually quite upset this board didnt have it already, i was lead to believe it did when i ordered, one of the reasons i chose this over the other X370 options out there


Yep WiFi AC version has module/antenna.

The 1st version / non WiFi AC version has the slot/holes on IO plate but no module/antenna. Marketing just highlighted slot was there but was no mention of module to be with that edition.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You would think wouldn't you? The board is ready they just forgot to throw the card in the box.


If I was honest I pretty much thought this was coming. You see when I saw the previews/unboxings on YT on C6H which were done just days before Ryzen release and noted slot but no module I thought they'd do this but I was hoping there would be more to new version.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavinh87*
> 
> I agree, this is a bit of an insult to us early adopters. The board hasn't even been out that long for a "refresh" or an update.


I agree. C6H was ~£230 at one UK etailer (AWD IT) for pre-order near Ryzen launch, other places ~£250. Now you can snag a C6H ~£225, I reckon it may slide a bit more and the C6H WiFi AC is gonna be near the £250 mark.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> I don't understand this at all. Why would you use WiFi on a desktop computer?


I have been using WiFi AC for ~2yrs and no issues. For me it is basically ease of use. I have a GigaByte GC-WB867D-I, basically an Intel 7260AC module on PCI-E card. It has BT as well and so does the Asus WiFi AC version







, can come in handy for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I'd rather get a cable for the front-panel USB 3.1 connector. WIFI boards can be bought, those cable cannot (I have one on backorder from Lian Li's German distributor, 20 EUR my ...).


I hear you man







, I probably would have liked that as well. I have an age old SilverStone TJ06 (circa 2004 purchase IIRC). Which I just been modding over the years to keep fresh. No other case has appealed to me to buy. I love the size/roomy interior and inverted mobo. I added partial mesh to side panel, then did 2x 140mm fan mount upgrade, 2x 92mm exhaust on upper HDD rack area, 2x SSD mounts and then mesh on 5.25" bays for Fury X rad to exhaust out of plus mount for that rad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> Oh, I see, sorry. I found that if GFlops are somewhat lower than expected, the test would either fail after a few loops or the machine would crash. If the GFlops turned out as high as expected, it was usually an indicator of stability ... in my case, anyway.


No worries







, thanks for your share







. Like I said I'm just not convinced IBT AVX is right test for Ryzen. It just seems too hit and miss on GFlops. And like I said before when lower GFlops happen I get lower CPU/VRM temps. Also I can launch say explorer or something light with speed/responsiveness when IBT is in low GFlop mode, but when high GFlops run happening it seems CPU is more tied up as opening explorer or something light does not seem as speedy or responsive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Not a fan of wifi but ill tell you what, this would be really nice to have. Kind of an Nvidia kind of move with the titan pascal haha. I may pull a wifi card out of my old busted laptop and see if it even works in this. I really hardly ever use it, if i need i just use my phone usb tethered 4g.


You'd be surprised but some peeps think Asus do this too often, not just now but in the past as well







. I was one day searching for some info just as I had forgotten something about my Q6600/P5K setup. I came across this thread on xtreme systems org, many were basically going on about how Asus released too many boards with minor variations at the time. Seems like that habit may not have changed







.


----------



## Clukos

Extreme is basically using all phases all the time, right? Other than slightly increased power consumption it should be the best option.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Most operators will not allow tethering like that where I come from. Thats why you need special hacky software to get it done. But it does not perform as well as a real NIC.
> I see where the wired only purists are coming from, I really do.
> In most cases WiFi is a fourletterexpletiveing joke.


Mine works just fine, i have a 75gb 4g limit so its not a worry, i get free weekends as well but not when its tethered. European laws are a bit different too.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carthage1*
> 
> Is the only downside of bclk overclocking PCIe dropping to gen 2 at some point?


Some sound cards, network cards, etc., will not handle a BCLK above a certain level. If you have a card drop out, you can test to see what frequency it can handle.


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> what voltage you need to 3900mhz?


1.38v for 3.9 ghz without LLC3


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrXL*
> 
> Hi all, very usefull thread, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just installed my CH6 + 1600X. It fortunately came with non-brick 0902 and I easily flashed 1107. Everything running at stock speeds / settings. So far so good. Need to test more but looks like everything is solid. Beautiful board btw, nice distinguished colorscheme.
> 
> As per the TopicStart I know the Q codes are not documented well in the manual and that some have been explained in the XOC guide.
> 
> *@Elmor / Raja*: Will there be an updated document with all Q codes properly explained and if yes, what is the timing?
> 
> I always find it very useful to have the Q codes on my board but at the moment it shows "24" and I have no idea what it means and whether there is something wrong? (On my other Asus boards, when all is good, it shows "A0")
> 
> THx.


I picked up this reply of other post (I don't remember now who said it...but it come ASUS Product Support):

_"The meaning of Q-codes being displayed on your CROSSHAIR VI HERO motherboard are as follow:
24 - OEM pre-memory initialization codes
44 - OEM post memory initialization codes
The OEM pre-memory initialization codes means the CPU is trying to make sense of what sticks of ram are on the motherboard."_

I think understand, that all are correct, and not errors... I think.


----------



## CeltPC

Well a new Crosshair VI Hero is coming, the difference being, wait for it... the missing wireless networking module - which has 802.11ac, MU-MIMO, and Bluetooth 4.1 connectivity. Apparently the other difference is a $25.00 higher price.

Anyone think Asus should sell existing C6H owners the module for the same price difference?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Well a new Crosshair VI Hero is coming, the difference being, wait for it... the missing wireless networking module - which has 802.11ac, MU-MIMO, and Bluetooth 4.1 connectivity. Apparently the other difference is a $25.00 higher price.
> 
> Anyone think Asus should sell existing C6H owners the module for the same price difference?


Yea a bit behind but its been discussed lol. Would be nice to have sent out for free but highly doubtful, pretty sure they get em for dirt cheap but it is what it is.


----------



## SlayerEru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> Looks like you have a good chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it crashes temp or power related? Do you monitor temps? When using LLC you should have a good rated power supply.


Thanks







and this is running on my G.Skill Flare X (16Gb Kit) running its 3200mhz speed as its suppose to run.


----------



## Naeem

@elmor please release 2t verison of latest bios as well nothing after 0083 is letting me go over 2133mhz on my 4 x 8gb g skill hynix ram


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> @Bluej511
> Doesn't AMD's balanced power plan included in the Ryzen driver package actually disable core parking?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Ill take a look and see what its set to. I believe its at a 100% so yea would be off.
> 
> Edit: Yea correct it's set to 100%, not sure AMD and Microsoft do as much gaming benchmark testing as we do lol. From what we've seen 50% seems to be the best of both worlds, unless Microsoft as fixed 100% core parking between CCXs then 50% is still better.


So, I modified my registry to see the core parking option, and sure enough, the Ryzen Power Plan does have it set to 100%. If I am understanding correctly, that sets no core parking at all, all cores on, all the time.

So what would be the advantage of allowing half the cores to be parked with a 50% setting?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea a bit behind but its been discussed lol. Would be nice to have sent out for free but highly doubtful, pretty sure they get em for dirt cheap but it is what it is.


Sorry missed that post, just saw the wifi discussion vs. wired reasons discussion, in hindsight I realize were triggered by that post.









I do still think Asus should sell we current C6H owners the module at a reasonable price.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> So, I modified my registry to see the core parking option, and sure enough, the Ryzen Power Plan does have it set to 100%. If I am understanding correctly, that sets no core parking at all, all cores on, all the time.
> 
> So what would be the advantage of allowing half the cores to be parked with a 50% setting?


To my knowledge Windows 10 transfers data from ccx to ccx quite all over the place if its at 100%, it can cause excess latency. At 50% it will use 2 threads from one core instead of trying to sent it to other threads and what not. Its probably more beneficial for gaming then productivity obviously and depends on the game.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> I picked up this reply of other post (I don't remember now who said it...but it come ASUS Product Support):
> 
> _"The meaning of Q-codes being displayed on your CROSSHAIR VI HERO motherboard are as follow:
> 24 - OEM pre-memory initialization codes
> 44 - OEM post memory initialization codes
> The OEM pre-memory initialization codes means the CPU is trying to make sense of what sticks of ram are on the motherboard."_
> 
> I think understand, that all are correct, and not errors... I think.


My board shows 24 when it finishes posting and booting, and, while I didn't take notes after every boot, I believe it has done so since at least the installation of the OS.


----------



## SlayerEru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> @elmor please release 2t verison of latest bios as well nothing after 0083 is letting me go over 2133mhz on my 4 x 8gb g skill hynix ram


Well I'm sure they prob let you add the Command Line yourself on the upcoming bios update. Just like what Gigabyte did to theirs on their new AEGSA update.

It wouldnt be fair if its locked to 2T only when other modules say it works on 1T.

Hynix chips do need help tho, that is why we are waiting for AMD to provide that. Hopefully when they do bring an update for those chips, it should work as its suppose to.


----------



## SlayerEru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> My board shows 24 when it finishes posting and booting, and, while I didn't take notes after every boot, I believe it has done so since at least the installation of the OS.


Yep , mine does to. But of course on J.J (From Asus) Overclocking Ryzen Video, his Q-Code shows 24 as well.

But at times i do get Q-Code 40, when i turn on the PC after its been turned off from a long peroid of time (and that is when AC is plugged in, when its been plugged out, I get a boot loop once, then she'll start with no settings altered.)


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlayerEru*
> 
> Well I'm sure they prob let you add the Command Line yourself on the upcoming bios update. Just like what Gigabyte did to theirs on their new AEGSA update.
> 
> It wouldnt be fair if its locked to 2T only when other modules say it works on 1T.
> 
> Hynix chips do need help tho, that is why we are waiting for AMD to provide that. Hopefully when they do bring an update for those chips, it should work as its suppose to.


It isn't fair that the only release BIOS that is 2T was 0902. 2T BIOS will work fine with 1T memory, while 1T BIOS isn't good for 2T memory. To support the greatest number of users, 2T BIOS should be the standard with 1T for beta, or release a 2T release version for every 1T release BIOS.


----------



## SlayerEru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> It isn't fair that the only release BIOS that is 2T was 0902. 2T BIOS will work fine with 1T memory, while 1T BIOS isn't good for 2T memory. To support the greatest number of users, 2T BIOS should be the standard with 1T for beta, or release a 2T release version for every 1T release BIOS.


Either that or your modifications can make you change your Command Rate. I know that 1T is the best than 2T when it comes to tweaking your memory, but also on what settings your memory can run at and what timings of what they given you.

Hynix need help and aid to get theirs to set, there maybe a chance those types may have to run 2T instead of 1T. I know mine is a Samsung B Die and it runs flawless on 1T.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> My board shows 24 when it finishes posting and booting, and, while I didn't take notes after every boot, I believe it has done so since at least the installation of the OS.


Idem for me, mobo show 24 always after boot in windows. Sometimes 44, but less, and other show OC (I suppose overclocking). it changes 24 to 44 or 24,44 > OC when mobo wants.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlayerEru*
> 
> Either that or your modifications can make you change your Command Rate. I know that 1T is the best than 2T when it comes to tweaking your memory, but also on what settings your memory can run at and what timings of what they given you.
> 
> Hynix need help and aid to get theirs to set, there maybe a chance those types may have to run 2T instead of 1T. I know mine is a Samsung B Die and it runs flawless on 1T.


Mine is a Hynix M-die I think, 2x16 2T memory, 16 latency. Yea, not great memory, but 0083 lets me hit 2667, the release BIOS code I am limited to 2400...this memory is rated to 3200. I appreciate that 1T BIOS will be better for those who can use it, but there are still a lot of people who can't hit 3200 who would be better served with a 2T BIOS.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> To my knowledge Windows 10 transfers data from ccx to ccx quite all over the place if its at 100%, it can cause excess latency. At 50% it will use 2 threads from one core instead of trying to sent it to other threads and what not. Its probably more beneficial for gaming then productivity obviously and depends on the game.


Interesting, I did a little more reading on what AMD was saying when they came out with the Ryzen Plan:

1. Core Parking OFF: Idle CPU cores are instantaneously available for thread scheduling. In contrast, the Balanced plan aggressively places idle CPU cores into low power states. This can cause additional latency when un-parking cores to accommodate varying loads.

2. Fast frequency change: The AMD Ryzen™ processor can alter its voltage and frequency states in the 1ms intervals natively supported by the "Zen" architecture. In contrast, the Balanced plan may take longer for voltage and frequency (V/f) changes due to software participation in power state changes.

I also checked out the core parking on the Power Plans:

Windows Power Savings Plan: 10%
Windows Balanced Plan: 10%
Windows High Performance Plan: 100%
Ryzen Power Plan: 100%

Since you saw improvements with the 50% setting, I have to assume there is something in your theory that AMD did not see or mention if they did. It would be good to see what a variety of result comparisons would show with different applications and games, if other users have explored this.


----------



## R71800XSS

News about Ryzen 9....









http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-9-lineup-threadripper/


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> News about Ryzen 9....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-9-lineup-threadripper/


haha yea... some people are upset over a silly wifi module. I'm upset that i could have thrown my money at those beasts! That will be a future 2nd PC right there tho, when I can afford to max it out... 16/32 CPU, 4 gpu and 128gb ram!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Interesting, I did a little more reading on what AMD was saying when they came out with the Ryzen Plan:
> 
> 1. Core Parking OFF: Idle CPU cores are instantaneously available for thread scheduling. In contrast, the Balanced plan aggressively places idle CPU cores into low power states. This can cause additional latency when un-parking cores to accommodate varying loads.
> 
> 2. Fast frequency change: The AMD Ryzen™ processor can alter its voltage and frequency states in the 1ms intervals natively supported by the "Zen" architecture. In contrast, the Balanced plan may take longer for voltage and frequency (V/f) changes due to software participation in power state changes.
> 
> I also checked out the core parking on the Power Plans:
> 
> Windows Power Savings Plan: 10%
> Windows Balanced Plan: 10%
> Windows High Performance Plan: 100%
> Ryzen Power Plan: 100%
> 
> Since you saw improvements with the 50% setting, I have to assume there is something in your theory that AMD did not see or mention if they did. It would be good to see what a variety of result comparisons would show with different applications and games, if other users have explored this.


Yea but again not sure if the improvements are due to core parking or just me not getting my settings right. I'm gonna run grid autosport right now as a benchmark and see how it compares since thats one that didnt lose its settings.

If you're oced even with p-states the 1ms for XFR isn't going to matter, it might if you need to instantly wake up cores but i think at 50% it works better then 10% as we have the threads for it.

Problem with 100% and ryzen is that windows sends information between the CCXs and that in itself can cause latency if it goes from one ccx to the other and doesnt use all the threads on one ccx.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> haha yea... some people are upset over a silly wifi module. I'm upset that i could have thrown my money at those beasts! That will be a future 2nd PC right there tho, when I can afford to max it out... 16/32 CPU, 4 gpu and 128gb ram!


I have no idea what I would do with a Ryzen 9 1998X, but it would be fun to find out. Overclock! Overclock!


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I have no idea what I would do with a Ryzen 9 1998X, but it would be fun to find out. Overclock! Overclock!


have 10 games open on 10 different monitors without losing framerate. POINTLESS! but would be fun to show that off.


----------



## hd326

So I got home today and found that my computer had run Prime95 all day @ 3900 MHz, 1.325V CPU Current Capability @ 140% LLC3.

My motherboard read VCore @ Max 1.395, Min 1.308, Average 1.352
My CPU read VCore Max 1.325 Min 1.295, Avverage 1.306

Motherboard read Max Load 56 C, Average 49 C
CPU read Max Load 51.4 C, Average 45 C

However I was very sad to see that when I restarted my computer, it would not boot and would lead to a black screen instead and lag in BIOS (as if using Prime95 still). I had to revert all my settings back to optimal load (stock settings) and was so happy to see my computer boot OS... What do you guys went wrong here?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> have 10 games open on 10 different monitors without losing framerate. POINTLESS! but would be fun to show that off.


Oh, you will need that new 10 slot DECA-GPU motherboard!


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hd326*
> 
> So I got home today and found that my computer had run Prime95 all day @ 3900 MHz, 1.325V CPU Current Capability @ 140% LLC3.
> 
> My motherboard read VCore @ Max 1.395, Min 1.308, Average 1.352
> My CPU read VCore Max 1.325 Min 1.295, Avverage 1.306
> 
> Motherboard read Max Load 56 C, Average 49 C
> CPU read Max Load 51.4 C, Average 45 C
> 
> However I was very sad to see that when I restarted my computer, it would not boot and lead to a black screen instead and would lag in BIOS (as if using Prime95 still). I had to revert all my settings back to optimal load (stock settings) and was so happy everything worked... What do you guys went wrong here?


Dunno. I've let my PC run prime from morning until I got home from work as well, nothings gone wrong. Did it pass all the tests?

Have you tried putting your settings back in after going back to stock?


----------



## bluej511

@CeltPC and anyone else interested.

i5 4690k/r7 1700x/r7 1700x 3.8ghz, 2933mhz(hp)/balanced / 3200 hp/ 50% core park

Grid Autosport
Min 86.98 / 69.90 / 82.35 / 82.733 / *87.43 / 88.34*
Avg 111.84 / 95.30 / 107.15 / 107.68 / *111.19 / 115.72*
Max 156.24 / 132.85 / 139.34 / 142.75 / *144.63 / 151.24*

The min can absolutely be down to margin of error but the avg and max got good boosts, free performance. Been nothing but an upward road and i love it, i know for a fact that the settings for Grid have not changed, and although the new HDD is faster i doubt it makes a performance difference. Seems like 50% core parking maybe the way to go even with creators update.

The 3200hp mode was done pre creators i believe and the 50% is what im on now. I may try hp with 50% but doubt it would change much.


----------



## CeltPC

The rumors are flying on Vega - The gist of which is a launch date of June 5th, and three models comprised of:

RX Vega Core at $399 with performance on par with or better than Nvidia's GeForce GTX 1070.

RX Vega Eclipse at $499 with performance on par with or better than Nvidia's GTX 1080.

RX Vega Nova at $599 with performance on par with or better than Nvidia's GTX 1080 Ti.

Exciting things within a month if true (or close to true, particularly a 1080 Ti killer that is priced $100 lower).


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> The rumors are flying on Vega - The gist of which is a launch date of June 5th, and three models comprised of:
> 
> RX Vega Core at $399 with performance on par with or better than Nvidia's GeForce GTX 1070.
> 
> RX Vega Eclipse at $499 with performance on par with or better than Nvidia's GTX 1080.
> 
> RX Vega Nova at $599 with performance on par with or better than Nvidia's GTX 1080 Ti.
> 
> Exciting things within a month if true (or close to true, particularly a 1080 Ti killer that is priced $100 lower).




theres exactly $600 there, how appropriate.


----------



## hd326

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Dunno. I've let my PC run prime from morning until I got home from work as well, nothings gone wrong. Did it pass all the tests?
> 
> Have you tried putting your settings back in after going back to stock?


I believe I saw just a green icon for P95 when I got home but I didn't see if it all passed (nor did I know there was a pass criteria, I just set it to blend and left my CPU on all day until I got home from work). I was really happy to see it still running, which I then assumed it was safe.

I haven't tried to set it back yet... because I just feel like it isn't stable if this is the result it's producing. Celt, do you also use CPU Capabability @ 140%? What is your personal CPU/OC settings? I got the idea from the Wizerty article and am wondering if anyone else uses it. I feel like using these extra options stabilizes the CPU during overclocking but with an undesirable aftermath.


----------



## VMEGAEXV

amd ceritenly know how to excit people thease days lol


----------



## hd326

I just tried to do the same settings again Celt, and got an "overclock failed" message. However same settings clocked do 3800 MHz got it to power on again. Maybe has something to do with to low VCore @ 1.325 to power 3900 MHz?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> The rumors are flying on Vega - The gist of which is a launch date of June 5th, and three models comprised of:
> 
> RX Vega Core at $399 with performance on par with or better than Nvidia's GeForce GTX 1070.
> 
> RX Vega Eclipse at $499 with performance on par with or better than Nvidia's GTX 1080.
> 
> RX Vega Nova at $599 with performance on par with or better than Nvidia's GTX 1080 Ti.
> 
> Exciting things within a month if true (or close to true, particularly a 1080 Ti killer that is priced $100 lower).


Saw that. I would think Core at $399 would have to be better than 1070 since 1070 goes for $350 retail.


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> The rumors are flying on Vega - The gist of which is a launch date of June 5th, and three models comprised of:
> 
> RX Vega Core at $399 with performance on par with or better than Nvidia's GeForce GTX 1070.
> 
> RX Vega Eclipse at $499 with performance on par with or better than Nvidia's GTX 1080.
> 
> RX Vega Nova at $599 with performance on par with or better than Nvidia's GTX 1080 Ti.
> 
> Exciting things within a month if true (or close to true, particularly a 1080 Ti killer that is priced $100 lower).


This is a r/amd rumor from reddit.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hd326*
> 
> I just tried to do the same settings again Celt, and got an "overclock failed" message. However same settings clocked do 3800 MHz got it to power on again. Maybe has something to do with to low VCore @ 1.325 to power 3900 MHz?


Sounds possible.


----------



## EightCores

I just received an EKWB Monoblock. I was wondering if the LED's that are in it will exibit any problems such as those in LED memory sticks.
My build is in a Phantecks Evolv ATX case so when I put the RAM sticks in I will have a problem if I need to take any of them out; the radiator makes it very difficult to remove or install RAM.

I have two questions:
1) Are the LED's on the monoblock compatible with C6H motherboard when doing OC?
2) Will 4 sticks (64GB) of GSkill F4-3200C14-16GTZ work. Can I get it to boot even if it is at less than rated, such as 2666Mhz (Any links to instructions to get this RAM working would be appreciated). I want to avoid having to pull 2 or more of the sticks out.

The mass of the monoblock is more than I expected - I was thinking that I could just use it and skip the radiators and circulating equipment


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hd326*
> 
> I believe I saw just a green icon for P95 when I got home but I didn't see if it all passed (nor did I know there was a pass criteria, I just set it to blend and left my CPU on all day until I got home from work). I was really happy to see it still running, which I then assumed it was safe.
> 
> I haven't tried to set it back yet... because I just feel like it isn't stable if this is the result it's producing. Celt, do you also use CPU Capabability @ 140%? What is your personal CPU/OC settings? I got the idea from the Wizerty article and am wondering if anyone else uses it. I feel like using these extra options stabilizes the CPU during overclocking but with an undesirable aftermath.


Did you manage to view other temperatures? such as VRM temp and CPU socket temp.


----------



## east river

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> I don't understand this at all. Why would you use WiFi on a desktop computer?


House layout might not be optimal. Maybe you just don't want to drag a long cable around the house. WiFi can be a perfectly fine solution- although an good solution is definitely going to cost a decent bit.


----------



## Awolagent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carthage1*
> 
> Finally got it to boot at 3314 (2933*1.13) 16-16-16-36. Probably not stable, but at least it's a start.


Now try the 3200 strap...but set bclk to 107. Should be able to hit 3400+. Memory hole means you will not post in the hole...must be higher or lower. I'm running pretty stable at 3436 now. But does not like cold boot.

Also...I was forced to use the 3200 strap because my m2ssd won't work at all past 108 bclk.


----------



## hd326

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Did you manage to view other temperatures? such as VRM temp and CPU socket temp.


Unfortunately no... I'll try to look for that next time.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Glad to see it being picked up. Though not everyone agrees or get my point, it seems to create a bit of discussion. The general sense over here is that it's not worth to put in any effort. If a board looks decent and basically powers up it will sell if the price is good enough. The media is a big reason for this since they're not calling the manufacturers on it.


That...sucks. There was a time before I became a...I guess I'm not hardcore by standards on the forum, but I am by general PC user and enthusiast standards I guess, that I might've felt similarly. But to me, personally the quality of components and "buttons and dials" on a board means a lot. Maybe I won't use all that functionality, but I WANT it there, I want it there if I get the hair to just meddle around one day, or I'm bored. I've used ASUS boards on 15 years worth of my own builds (only 2 from MSI that are/were personal rigs) I've used Asus boards on client builds unless they ask me for something specific, or they don't want to spend the money. I miss the old TuffPower boards too, those were awesome. I love a lot of the techtubers out there, I love that my hobby gets all this exposure now but...there's also the dark side of it too.


----------



## Spectre-

I need help with ram stability

i am running 3200mhz and cant get anything to stabilise


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hd326*
> 
> I believe I saw just a green icon for P95 when I got home but I didn't see if it all passed (nor did I know there was a pass criteria, I just set it to blend and left my CPU on all day until I got home from work). I was really happy to see it still running, which I then assumed it was safe.
> 
> I haven't tried to set it back yet... because I just feel like it isn't stable if this is the result it's producing. Celt, do you also use CPU Capabability @ 140%? What is your personal CPU/OC settings? I got the idea from the Wizerty article and am wondering if anyone else uses it. I feel like using these extra options stabilizes the CPU during overclocking but with an undesirable aftermath.


Here is my set up. My current specifics are:

I am running my memory at 1.4V, Vboot at 1.4V 3455.8 MHz at 14-14-14-34, SOC at 1.1, CPU volts and frequencies set through Zenstates, and running a 108 BCLK frequency.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Here is my set up. My current specifics are:
> 
> I am running my memory at 1.4V, Vboot at 1.4V 3455.8 MHz at 14-14-14-34, SOC at 1.1, CPU volts and frequencies set through Zenstates, and running a 108 BCLK frequency.


Do you need to go that low in the max CPU clockspeed to be able to get RAM at 3500mhz?

Otherwise that 1700 should probably go higher than that at 1.41V

Just curious.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Do you need to go that low in the max CPU clockspeed to be able to get RAM at 3500mhz?
> 
> Otherwise that 1700 should probably go higher than that at 1.41V
> 
> Just curious.


I think perhaps you are forgetting the 108 BCLK. That at 36.75X results in a 3.969 GHZ CPU frequency. For me, being just under 4 GHz (.031 GHz) allows me significantly lower volts and temps than my little 'ol 1700 requires for that last tiny bit.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Arrrgghh! sorry of course!


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Arrrgghh! sorry of course!


I've done far worse than that


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> My board shows 24 when it finishes posting and booting, and, while I didn't take notes after every boot, I believe it has done so since at least the installation of the OS.


I've always taken Code 24 to be "Code 24: A-Ok" I get 40 sometimes out of sleep, and I've seen 44 a few times also when the system's been stable. I see a lot of "OC" now when I'm using PStates to OC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I've done far worse than that


You've done worse than that in this THREAD  Fully inserting things, and screwing in screws and the like...


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> You've done worse than that in this THREAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fully inserting things, and screwing in screws and the like...


That is on a good day of course..


----------



## carthage1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awolagent*
> 
> Now try the 3200 strap...but set bclk to 107. Should be able to hit 3400+. Memory hole means you will not post in the hole...must be higher or lower. I'm running pretty stable at 3436 now. But does not like cold boot.
> 
> Also...I was forced to use the 3200 strap because my m2ssd won't work at all past 108 bclk.


I got it to boot, but it crashed instantly during stress testing.

I ran memtest for 4 passes on 2933 14-14-14-35 and at least that seems stable. I also tested higher speeds with each dimm separately, but didn't get it to boot. At this point I think I lost the silicon lottery on the memory controller front.


----------



## EightCores

*Wifi* some of us need it. I have my computers networked with switches so I have a wired network, but because of the building I am in I cannot run a cable from the router to one of the computers (switch/hub). I am dependent on Wifi for the internet. I built a ROG Rampage Extreme Edition 10 and it came with a 1300Mbps speed built in, the new C6H only has a 867Mbps card.
I am very unhappy with Asus for this move, they should offer we owners a $25 card (if we want it) just for good customer relations. I bought an Asus PCE-AC88 4x4 (2100Mbps) because the board didn't come with a card. My internet connection only runs at 118Mbps (download) and 38Mbps (upload). I have gone to the router and connected a laptop via RJ45 and the speed is about the same. So Wifi does have its place.
If Asus offered the Wifi card for $25 I suspect most people wouldn't take it but it would be a good move by Asus. Now back to the real problems of getting the board running and Overclocked.


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightCores*
> 
> *Wifi* some of us need it. I have my computers networked with switches so I have a wired network, but because of the building I am in I cannot run a cable from the router to one of the computers (switch/hub). I am dependent on Wifi for the internet. I built a ROG Rampage Extreme Edition 10 and it came with a 1300Mbps speed built in, the new C6H only has a 867Mbps card.
> I am very unhappy with Asus for this move, they should offer we owners a $25 card (if we want it) just for good customer relations. I bought an Asus PCE-AC88 4x4 (2100Mbps) because the board didn't come with a card. My internet connection only runs at 118Mbps (download) and 38Mbps (upload). I have gone to the router and connected a laptop via RJ45 and the speed is about the same. So Wifi does have its place.
> If Asus offered the Wifi card for $25 I suspect most people wouldn't take it but it would be a good move by Asus. Now back to the real problems of getting the board running and Overclocked.


why not buy a usb wifi stick ? i am using it without any issue


----------



## EightCores

Wifi stick is good


----------



## carthage1

Hmm. I'm currently testing CPU overclocks on my 1700, I'm running 3.7Ghz at 1.35v with the Wraith Spire cooler. HWmonitor and Ryzen Master are showing about 23-24c at idle and only 47c during IBT or prime95, are these temps being reported correctly? I'm using 1201 beta BIOS.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carthage1*
> 
> Hmm. I'm currently testing CPU overclocks on my 1700, I'm running 3.7Ghz at 1.35v with the Wraith Spire cooler. HWmonitor and Ryzen Master are showing about 23-24c at idle and only 47c during IBT or prime95, are these temps being reported correctly? I'm using 1201 beta BIOS.


That's not much higher than my temps @ 3.8 on my 1600, and I'm running a Corsair H110i AiO. I can't imagine the spire is that cool, but if you're using a non-x chip you shouldn't have any temp skew. I get about 50c during stress tests a 3.8


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Well a new Crosshair VI Hero is coming, the difference being, wait for it... the missing wireless networking module - which has 802.11ac, MU-MIMO, and Bluetooth 4.1 connectivity. Apparently the other difference is a $25.00 higher price.
> 
> Anyone think Asus should sell existing C6H owners the module for the same price difference?


No, they should ship us all one for free. It should have been there, I paid $275 for the mobo, AND we all beta tested their boards and bioses for them.
ASUS PM me for my shipping address.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> No, they should ship us all one for free. It should have been there, I paid $275 for the mobo, AND we all beta tested their boards and bioses for them.
> ASUS PM me for my shipping address.


That comes off as a hair entitlist. I'd like a card, I had hoped when I bought it it would have Wifi, but knew it didn't. Paid 255 at Newegg for it, and don't regret it. I'd be happy to get one and pay shipping for it, I'd probably even pay 25 bucks for it, but expecting them to give you one shipping-free is a bit much. I suspect most of us beta-test their boards and BIOSes because we WANT to, and it's cool to keep trying more OC and settings with them. At least I know that's how I feel. You can't entirely blame ASUS for the state of boards at launch, that's as much on AMD as anyone.


----------



## carthage1

In HWMonitor is AMD Ryzen 1700->temperatures->package the CPU temp?

edit: I flashed back to BIOS 1107. With everything at stock, Ryzen Master reports max temps of ~31c during full prime95 load. Obviously this can't be correct with the stock cooler, does anyone have an idea if the issue could be with the CPU or the board?


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carthage1*
> 
> In HWMonitor is AMD Ryzen 1700->temperatures->package the CPU temp?


I believe so however, I've switched over to HWInfo64 though to better watch SV2 numbers and some of the other sensors.


----------



## EightCores

I am willing to coordinate an effort aimed at getting us a WiFi card for $10 including shipping and antenna. We do free work for them, finding the bugs and the workarounds. And we paid for the motherboards. We deserve some respect for our efforts and for just being loyal customers.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightCores*
> 
> I am willing to coordinate an effort aimed at getting us a WiFi card for $10 including shipping and antenna. We do free work for them, finding the bugs and the workarounds. And we paid for the motherboards. We deserve some respect for our efforts and for just being loyal customers.


This seems fair, possibly + shipping. would even pay 5 bucks more for the antenna.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> That comes off as a hair entitlist. I'd like a card, I had hoped when I bought it it would have Wifi, but knew it didn't. Paid 255 at Newegg for it, and don't regret it. I'd be happy to get one and pay shipping for it, I'd probably even pay 25 bucks for it, but expecting them to give you one shipping-free is a bit much. I suspect most of us beta-test their boards and BIOSes because we WANT to, and it's cool to keep trying more OC and settings with them. At least I know that's how I feel. You can't entirely blame ASUS for the state of boards at launch, that's as much on AMD as anyone.


I'm being a little sarcastic, but honestly Corsair sent tens of thousands of people including myself a free AM4 mounting bracket for a 5 year old cooler for free. They certainly didn't have to do that, but they did. It is called good P.R. When you buy a flagship mobo and then have to exchange it due to a brick or other issues and the backplate picture clearly shows wifi, then they come out with the same exact mobo with the wifi card included, well it would just be good P.R. to ship one to anyone who bought the mobo in the last 3 months. I got mine at Amazon, hell I could buy the new one with wifi and then return my board for a full refund no questions asked. But people really shouldn't need to do that. And honestly in their bulk, how much do you really think that wifi chip costs them?


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I'm being a little sarcastic, but honestly Corsair sent tens of thousands of people including myself a free AM4 mounting bracket for a 5 year old cooler for free. They certainly didn't have to do that, but they did. It is called good P.R. When you buy a flagship mobo and then have to exchange it due to a brick or other issues and the backplate picture clearly shows wifi, then they come out with the same exact mobo with the wifi card included, well it would just be good P.R. to ship one to anyone who bought the mobo in the last 3 months. I got mine at Amazon, hell I could buy the new one with wifi and then return my board for a full refund no questions asked. But people really shouldn't need to do that. And honestly in their bulk, how much do you really think that wifi chip costs them?


Agreed. I could do the same, but that's a lot of trouble for it. Would be nice to be able to get it in SOME form, yeah.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Interesting, I did a little more reading on what AMD was saying when they came out with the Ryzen Plan:
> 
> 1. Core Parking OFF: Idle CPU cores are instantaneously available for thread scheduling. In contrast, the Balanced plan aggressively places idle CPU cores into low power states. This can cause additional latency when un-parking cores to accommodate varying loads.
> 
> 2. Fast frequency change: The AMD Ryzen™ processor can alter its voltage and frequency states in the 1ms intervals natively supported by the "Zen" architecture. In contrast, the Balanced plan may take longer for voltage and frequency (V/f) changes due to software participation in power state changes.
> 
> I also checked out the core parking on the Power Plans:
> 
> Windows Power Savings Plan: 10%
> Windows Balanced Plan: 10%
> Windows High Performance Plan: 100%
> Ryzen Power Plan: 100%
> 
> Since you saw improvements with the 50% setting, I have to assume there is something in your theory that AMD did not see or mention if they did. It would be good to see what a variety of result comparisons would show with different applications and games, if other users have explored this.


For me on W10C Balanced with CP 50% was best. W7 High Performance CP 100%. I reckon W7 scheduler maybe more Ryzen friendly.

I also did a load of 3DM FS benches comparing all 3 plans with various CP settings, 3x runs of each setup, Ryzen PP was worst even with CP lowered.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carthage1*
> 
> In HWMonitor is AMD Ryzen 1700->temperatures->package the CPU temp?
> 
> edit: I flashed back to BIOS 1107. With everything at stock, Ryzen Master reports max temps of ~31c during full prime95 load. Obviously this can't be correct with the stock cooler, does anyone have an idea if the issue could be with the CPU or the board?


I used latest HWMonitor only days ago for some subs on HWBOt and it is pants IMO. Lots of weird readings. HWiNFO is no 1 choice for me







.


----------



## carthage1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> I believe so however, I've switched over to HWInfo64 though to better watch SV2 numbers and some of the other sensors.


I reseated the CPU and installed HWInfo64, at stock settings during load it gives me these temps.

Under CPU
CPU (Tctl/Tdie) = 32.3c

Under Motherboard
CPU = 37c
CPU (socket) = 61c

Obviously something is screwy. I wonder if the CPU temp sensor is broken.


----------



## elguero

I feel really insulted by this newly revised crosshair hero vi "WITH wifi" board.

I've been trying to get the right m.2 wifi card for a while now, and two months after buying my board there is a new one with an included wifi m.2 card, ***.

If this has been available when I got my board, I would've got this instead, who wouldn't?


----------



## Decoman

If the new Crosshair VI Hero boards performs better, I will be pissed, because I did not pay a lot of money to product test somebody's motherboard product. :| Presumably, there won't be much of a difference. I think I saw on a photo that the new board has revision 1.14 or something.


----------



## CeltPC

I'm not upset by Asus coming up with the new board, there will always be new models coming, and a bit of "buyer's remorse" at getting the first in a new type of board as that occurs. It is just the way things in the industry work. I just want a shot at an Asus module at a fair price, since the C6H was designed for one.


----------



## calhawk2000

I seem to have a problem with my fan's connected to this board. I wondered if it was a defective board or something I need to change in the bios settings? All of my fans keep ramping up and down, they won't get at a stable rpm range. They keep going up and down by almost 300 to 400 rpm or more. I have bios 1201 installed, I just installed it and it didn't help the problem any. Any idea of how to fix this would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calhawk2000*
> 
> I seem to have a problem with my fan's connected to this board. I wondered if it was a defective board or something I need to change in the bios settings? All of my fans keep ramping up and down, they won't get at a stable rpm range. They keep going up and down by almost 300 to 400 rpm or more. I have bios 1201 installed, I just installed it and it didn't help the problem any. Any idea of how to fix this would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


You need to run the optimize setting from the BIOS to work out your fan speeds (F6 if i remember when in BIOS). then you can select manual profile and adjust the fan speeds according to temp.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightCores*
> 
> I just received an EKWB Monoblock. I was wondering if the LED's that are in it will exibit any problems such as those in LED memory sticks.
> My build is in a Phantecks Evolv ATX case so when I put the RAM sticks in I will have a problem if I need to take any of them out; the radiator makes it very difficult to remove or install RAM.
> 
> I have two questions:
> 1) Are the LED's on the monoblock compatible with C6H motherboard when doing OC?
> 2) Will 4 sticks (64GB) of GSkill F4-3200C14-16GTZ work. Can I get it to boot even if it is at less than rated, such as 2666Mhz (Any links to instructions to get this RAM working would be appreciated). I want to avoid having to pull 2 or more of the sticks out.
> 
> The mass of the monoblock is more than I expected - I was thinking that I could just use it and skip the radiators and circulating equipment


Please post pictures!!







. Mine hasn't ship so far. Hope EK ships it today.

Grab a bench table like mine. Dimastech! Really nice, amazing temps, easy to mess with, lots of room, and dust it's actually easier to deal with than on my previous silverstone raven case. Loving it. Really.


----------



## elmor

I'll update the post code link later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> This is why I am sticking with 1107 at 2400 or 0083 at 2667(on 1107 at the moment). My Hynix M-die I think it is, 2x16 CL 16 2x16 just doesn't like these 1T BIOS versions.
> 
> Elmor, if you see this message, any chance for an 1107 for 2T people like myself? I know you guys and gals were going to skip AGESA 1.0.0.5, but I wouldn't mind even a 2T version of 1107(since I need to do a flashback to get 0083 back on, and 0083 is probably missing some stuff that you put into 1107).


Just wait for the coming release, you'll be able to change it dynamically.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> If the new Crosshair VI Hero boards performs better, I will be pissed, because I did not pay a lot of money to product test somebody's motherboard product. :| Presumably, there won't be much of a difference. I think I saw on a photo that the new board has revision 1.14 or something.


It's the same board just bundled with the wifi module. I'll try to look up if it will be possible to buy them separately.


----------



## vAro

Wanted to talk about the SoC Voltage. I'm currently have most of the UEFI settings on auto, only set DRAM and Boot DRAM Voltage to 1.35V, everything else is untouched.

HWinfo is showing me a VDDSOC of 1.117 to 1.124V. I think that's a bit too high out of the box, right?

Running the 1107 BIOS on the CH6 with a 1800X and 3200/14 RAM with Samsung B-Dies.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> If the new Crosshair VI Hero boards performs better, I will be pissed, because I did not pay a lot of money to product test somebody's motherboard product. :| Presumably, there won't be much of a difference. I think I saw on a photo that the new board has revision 1.14 or something.


The image I saw from Asus Global site was rev1.03A, same as non WiFi AC edition. That revision was confirmed as pre retail release by Elmor early on in thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elguero*
> 
> I feel really insulted by this newly revised crosshair hero vi "WITH wifi" board.
> 
> I've been trying to get the right m.2 wifi card for a while now, and two months after buying my board there is a new one with an included wifi m.2 card, ***.
> 
> If this has been available when I got my board, I would've got this instead, who wouldn't?


Yeah this is the agro that some must be having. I wonder if the Asus card works when BCLK is increased, my current card stops functioning past ~109MHz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I'm not upset by Asus coming up with the new board, there will always be new models coming, and a bit of "buyer's remorse" at getting the first in a new type of board as that occurs. It is just the way things in the industry work. I just want a shot at an Asus module at a fair price, since the C6H was designed for one.


I agree and disagree.

Yeah something new is always around the corner.

The orig C6H has the slot, IO plate has the punch outs, the rev of the WiFi edition on site is same as non WiFi, ie pre retail release. So Asus had this in the works early on, they could have at least done press release prior/on launch of Ryzen highlighting both models. That is the shame.

In a similar fashion to Elmor's reddit post, manufacturers need to be called out on this.


----------



## Reikoji

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320313

no good?


----------



## Cata79

With 1201 bios, I could finally boot on the 3200 stap with 18-18-18-36 timing and 80 ohm procodt (though not fully stable for apps running), memory being 2x16Gb CMU32GX4M2C3200C16B, so I'm confident that the new agesa will solve my memory spped. Funny is that I can't boot on the 2933 strap (never could).


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I'll update the post code link later.
> Just wait for the coming release, you'll be able to change it dynamically.
> It's the same board just bundled with the wifi module. I'll try to look up if it will be possible to buy them separately.


Bless you Elmor. I would totally buy one if it was $30 or so (preferably with shipping). Also antennas. When I was debating boards that fit my red/black color scheme I really liked the AsRock Fata1ity boards, but also knew I'd rather stick with Asus and looked hard at the Crosshair, in the end I prioritized Function over Form and took the Crosshair, obviously I'm not sorry I did, especially knowing your excellent support is out there for us. I did grouse about the ASRock having onboard WiFi and didn't really want to give that up for the Crosshair, but I bit the bullet and did. Would've also been nice to get that second M.2 slot too....but in the end I'm only using one M.2 drive anyway.

Update on my 1201 testing (not that it probably matters since it's on the site now, but):

seems rock stable at a PState of 3.8 on my 1600, running G.Skill 3600 CL15 @ 3200 14-14-14-34. Occasionally get a failed boot and re-train, but dropping into the bios and F10ing seems to handle it most times. Holding out hope for 3600 @ 16-16-16-36 (rated) for this RAM in the next AGESA update. Really Elmor thank you for all you do, your posts are informative and fun. So glad I registered over here just for this thread.

Edit: DRAM voltage @ 1.4v with boot voltage @ 1.5v, SoC is set to 1.1v.


----------



## elguero

@elmorI really wish you can get a way for us to purchase the wifi module.

pd any news on the dead rgb aura stuff?


----------



## macxell

This is really a bold move from asus. I really want the wi-fi module , it is not fair for us, the previous buyers. Also i ask them for a information regarding the purchase of this module+antenna separate, and their answer was : This is a new motherboard its called Asus Crosshair VI ( AC wi-fi). I was like..really you don't say?


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I'll update the post code link later.
> Just wait for the coming release, you'll be able to change it dynamically.
> It's the same board just bundled with the wifi module. I'll try to look up if it will be possible to buy them separately.


Even for Europe?


----------



## Kanuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> With 1201 bios, I could finally boot on the 3200 stap with 18-18-18-36 timing and 80 ohm procodt (though not fully stable for apps running), memory being 2x16Gb CMU32GX4M2C3200C16B, so I'm confident that the new agesa will solve my memory spped. Funny is that I can't boot on the 2933 strap (never could).


Is it Hynix or Micron chip and Single or Dual Ranks?


----------



## Cata79

Dual, Samsung something, I have no idea what die. I think all 16 Gb sticks are dual ranked.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elguero*
> 
> @elmorI really wish you can get a way for us to purchase the wifi module.
> 
> pd any news on the dead rgb aura stuff?


Sorry not yet. We've asked for some boards back from users for debugging.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> It's the same board just bundled with the wifi module. I'll try to look up if it will be possible to buy them separately.


I appreciate this. Not that I need the module. It shows good support.

I have no regret in buying the non WiFi edition







. Just posting my thoughts on what has gone on.

I would also like to say I appreciate your support and Raja/Praz. Plus like the ROG forum has Asus employees on it







, I know some mobo vendor forums don't.


----------



## Timur Born

I don't need Wifi for the desktop, but I need Bluetooth. The antenna on my Z87 Gigabyte board is magnetic, very useful for placement (for some reason my table blocks Bluetooth quite effectively).


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I bench all the time so flashing a BIOS because of weird behaviour is nothing new to me. If you're having issues especially after a few crashes that's likely your best bet.


Reflashing did not help, though, only using Flashback (USB stick) did!
Quote:


> You really shouldn't need to mess with phase tuning unless you're pushing it under extreme conditions by that I mean LN2. This is an easy board to OC on and auto for most options will work for you.


One more reason for me to mess with phase tuning is that the audible noise of the VRM section drives me nuts. The AMD power profile combines high frequency with C-states, which leads to very audible chirping and buzzing, including mouse-movement noise. Power Saver helps, because it lower the frequency, which in turn lower the noise level (same as with other boards that suffer from this).

Changing phase control settings also should turn a stable OC into an unstable one after switching back to Auto or using Extreme. This looks like a BIOS bug to me. I am currently running another 30 loops of ITB AVX after using Flashback, let's wait for the results.


----------



## carthage1

I tried a mild overclock of 3.5Ghz, 1.275Vcore. It's completely stable, but the temperature of the CPU socket reaches 78c, while the CPU itself only shows about 41c. I would guess that the socket temp is much closer to reality, the CPU cooler also doesn't spin very fast since it's reading such low temps I guess. HWInfo, HWMonitor and Ryzen Master all report temps around 40c during stress testing.

I've tried BIOSes 1201 and 1107, and tried clearing CMOS, but the issue remains.

@elmor Any idea what the issue could be? The CPU is Ryzen 7 1700 with the stock cooler.


----------



## Timur Born

Turn off Sense Skew for the non X 1700.


----------



## elguero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Sorry not yet. We've asked for some boards back from users for debugging.


Wow this issue must really be a head scratcher!

I really hope you guys find a software solution for this.

thanks a lot @elmor


----------



## carthage1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Turn off Sense Skew for the non X 1700.


That did the trick, thanks.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I'm being a little sarcastic, but honestly Corsair sent tens of thousands of people including myself a free AM4 mounting bracket for a 5 year old cooler for free. They certainly didn't have to do that, but they did. It is called good P.R. When you buy a flagship mobo and then have to exchange it due to a brick or other issues and the backplate picture clearly shows wifi, then they come out with the same exact mobo with the wifi card included, well it would just be good P.R. to ship one to anyone who bought the mobo in the last 3 months. I got mine at Amazon, hell I could buy the new one with wifi and then return my board for a full refund no questions asked. But people really shouldn't need to do that. And honestly in their bulk, how much do you really think that wifi chip costs them?


*EK* sent me *completely free* a new gasket for the Cosshair VI Hero without any questions. Just mailed them my address. *TOP! Really amazing.*

Either way if someone sets a group buy for the wi-fi module i'm in, I don't expect Asus to send us one for free.


----------



## macxell

Count me in! We deserve this


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> *EK* sent me *completely free* a new gasket for the Cosshair VI Hero without any questions. Just mailed them my address. *TOP! Really amazing.*


Arctic first sent me an AM3 bracket for the Liquid Freezer and then an AM4 one when it was available. That being said, there should have been an AM3 bracket to begin with instead of customers having to mail them first.


----------



## DannyDK

So i have been frustrated by the "robo voice" and minute freezes when gaming and streaming, i have found out that no matter the wi-fi adaptor i use (USB or PCI-E) i will get it, but if i disable the adaptor and use the cable based internet i dont get it. Now, i have two types of internet where i live, one is slow via cable (cant get any faster where i live) and one is fast via antenna on the roof and wi-fi router, so my question is is there any specific adator that DONT give me the freeze and "robo"? I would realy love it if there is anyone in this thread that knows that.


----------



## alt-echi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calhawk2000*
> 
> I seem to have a problem with my fan's connected to this board. I wondered if it was a defective board or something I need to change in the bios settings? All of my fans keep ramping up and down, they won't get at a stable rpm range. They keep going up and down by almost 300 to 400 rpm or more. I have bios 1201 installed, I just installed it and it didn't help the problem any. Any idea of how to fix this would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


Yup same here. Started after updating BIOS from 0702 (that BIOS didn't have this issue). Not sure what's the reason though, but *gupsterg* responded to my post about this mentioned that the reason is

"*there is an offset on Super IO chip CPU Temperature Sensor of +5°C. The SIO CPU Temperature Sensor reading is basically tCTL but the CPU die sensors (tCTL) is not used for fan control. It is the SIO CPU Temperature Sensor interpretation of tCTL that is used."*

The noise it makes when it changes RPM is annoying. I don't think it's a defect though, I experienced this issue in 3 boards


----------



## Timur Born

You need to set up your own fan profiles. The default profiles are set up for far too low temperatures to begin with. Also use the manual controls to setup a ramp up/down time, something like 5 seconds should work.

On top of that the CPU keeps applying dynamic offsets that jump up by +10 to +20 C when certain CPU load/instructions happen. Then when no ongoing load is happening after the initial jump the temperatures slowly go down again. All of this leads to ongoing RPM changes.

Personally I keep RPM at minimum until 60 - 65 C and then have it ramp up. If this is too high for you then I suggest 55 C as the threshold. Anything below that is too jumpy even at idle.


----------



## Pillendreher

Quick question for you guys (I hope you don't mind): Afaik, "Zenstates" is a Windows application which allows P-State overclocking. I've read it's for the CH6, but also works on the Prime X370 Pro. Can I give it a try on my B350 Plus or should I avoid that, ie can I brick my mainboard if I try it and fail?


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pillendreher*
> 
> Quick question for you guys (I hope you don't mind): Afaik, "Zenstates" is a Windows application which allows P-State overclocking. I've read it's for the CH6, but also works on the Prime X370 Pro. Can I give it a try on my B350 Plus or should I avoid that, ie can I brick my mainboard if I try it and fail?


As far as I can tell the software is just changing MSR entries on the fly, and should work with every Ryzen on every board, unless Asus is checking for a specific Asus board ID.


----------



## Pillendreher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> As far as I can tell the software is just changing MSR entries on the fly, and should work with every Ryzen on every board, unless Asus is checking for a specific Asus board ID.


So i't basically like K10Stat?


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pillendreher*
> 
> Quick question for you guys (I hope you don't mind): Afaik, "Zenstates" is a Windows application which allows P-State overclocking. I've read it's for the CH6, but also works on the Prime X370 Pro. Can I give it a try on my B350 Plus or should I avoid that, ie can I brick my mainboard if I try it and fail?


It just checks for Asus name string


----------



## Clukos

I'm getting weird performance on IBT, I get a 3.3 something number which indicates that my OC is stable but instead of 170-180 gflops I'm getting 75-77 per run. Is that normal? Just did a clean Windows 10 install just to be sure but I'm getting the same result. Anyone else getting this?

Like this:


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> The rumors are flying on Vega - The gist of which is a launch date of June 5th, and three models comprised of:
> 
> RX Vega Core at $399 with performance on par with or better than Nvidia's GeForce GTX 1070.
> 
> RX Vega Eclipse at $499 with performance on par with or better than Nvidia's GTX 1080.
> 
> RX Vega Nova at $599 with performance on par with or better than Nvidia's GTX 1080 Ti.
> 
> Exciting things within a month if true (or close to true, particularly a 1080 Ti killer that is priced $100 lower).


As exciting as it'd be if this were true, all of this info originated from one completely uncredible source on reddit and tech sites are regurgitating this info.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I'm getting weird performance on IBT, I get a 3.3 something number which indicates that my OC is stable but instead of 170-180 gflops I'm getting 75-77 per run.


First of all: the 3.3 something is just a hash value. Depending on what Linpack (underlying program) calculates the hashes vary. The important part is that they have to stay the same for a single run (of x loops). Once a single hash value differs from the previous the program knows that a miscalculation has happened.

Then: You are using the *non* AVX version of ITB, this is why your gflops are lower.


----------



## Timur Born

And while we are at it: I just finished another 30 loops of ITB AVX max without errors. I am now on 0003 (Flashback) + 1201 (Ezflash).

@elmor Why would setting phase control to Asus Optimized and then even back again to Auto lead to my OC becoming unstable? And why would I have to do a Flashback (to 0003) instead of a simple EZflash to fix the situation?


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pillendreher*
> 
> So i't basically like K10Stat?


I don't remember K10Stat, but probably yes. There is a Linux script doing the same, and should be documented in the Processor Programming Reference (PPR) for AMD Family 17h Models 00h-0Fh Processors. It's just bit more complicated to get Ring-0 access under Windows.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Then: You are using the *non* AVX version of ITB, this is why your gflops are lower.


Where can I find this version? I can't find a link that's working for this one









Edit: never mind, found it: http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/771292-Stress-Testing-for-Beginners-Which-tool-should-I-use?p=7921573&viewfull=1#post7921573


----------



## Timur Born

1201 remains to be problematic. On top of the three BIOS setup freezes I experienced before I now also had two freezes right *before* entering setup. POST code was A9, which is listed as "Start of Setup". Last time I got 15 POST retries before ending at A9, that was with FAIL_CNT sent to 2 (two!).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I'll update the post code link later.
> *Just wait for the coming release, you'll be able to change it dynamically.*
> It's the same board just bundled with the wifi module. I'll try to look up if it will be possible to buy them separately.


This would be a very welcome capability!


----------



## kev8

[Subject: NEW PC with sudden Q-CODE 90 + VGA LED and NO BOOT]

Hello all,

sorry, I searched but did not found enough, so I decided to share.
Did someone had this problem?

- no (visible?) post or boot (neither after flashback of BIOS 1021 / 0902 / clear CMOS / battery out / etc..)
- White VGA led ON, with Q-CODE 90 (so it seems not related to RAM, but VGA)
- tried BIOS 0902, 1201
- *Strange thing:* VGA (Sapphire Ultimate HD7750) functions on another PC (maybe is not stable on this one)
- no overclock
- new PC with just Ubuntu usb, and then 1 HD with Ubuntu (from my old PC).
- PC functioned for a while, but after a while (about 1 hour), it went black screen, then never booted again
- I will try another low level VGA (HD5450)

Another question, because I am not sure:
- do I need to disable motherboard leds from BIOS with my G.SKILL RGB RAM?
- Can the SPD corruption happen on trident RGB also if not using AURA/G.SKILL Software, but leds are ON from BIOS?

Many thanks!


----------



## Jewlario

I have not been following this thread very much, but today I read something about disabling Sense MI Skew on the R7 1700. I never did this and I always thought my CPU was running hotter than the indicated 40C I'm wondering will my chip be damaged? It has been running at 1.39 v 3.9Ghz for over a month now on different BIOSes.

I'm worried that it has been getting too hot as the fan is linked to the CPU Temp.

If my CPU has indicated running at 40C most of the time (gaming) without Sense MI Skew disabled, what temperature is this likely to be really?


----------



## Timur Born

Concerning Gflops results being lower on occasion. Keep in mind that when you use ITB "max" then it tries to allocate as much memory as was listed as "free" (by itself) the very moment you hit the start button. Often this is too much, so swap file access happens to free memory, even more so if you use the PC while ITB is running. This in turn might slow down the system and leads to lower Gflop results? I did not test this myself.

Personally I use 12000 - 13000 custom size for my 16 gb RAM on Windows 10 64-bit.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jewlario*
> 
> If my CPU has indicated running at 40C most of the time (gaming) without Sense MI Skew disabled, what temperature is this likely to be really?


Roughly CPU Socket + 15 C under full load while cooling is active.


----------



## nersty

@elmor will Asus be keeping you on the zen/rog projects for a while or will you be bouncing around to the other chipset and platforms? The level of support you guys have shown for this has been great.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jewlario*
> 
> I have not been following this thread very much, but today I read something about disabling Sense MI Skew on the R7 1700. I never did this and I always thought my CPU was running hotter than the indicated 40C I'm wondering will my chip be damaged? It has been running at 1.39 v 3.9Ghz for over a month now on different BIOSes.
> 
> I'm worried that it has been getting too hot as the fan is linked to the CPU Temp.
> 
> If my CPU has indicated running at 40C most of the time (gaming) without Sense MI Skew disabled, what temperature is this likely to be really?


the skew adjusts the report not the actual temperature AFAIK. If you worry that the cpu is too hot, then simply set a more aggressive cpu fan curve in bios (manual, PWM, set the lowest speed to 60% or higher).

I've been running a 1600X for a few days with the stock cooler at 4.0 and 1.425V (droop to 1.395V measured with a DMM). It crunched Boinc for 3 days (a very high load), passes realbench 1 hour... and max temp for the package is 72C. Max for the CPU diode (bios 1107) has been in the mid to high 60s. I have not adjusted hte sense skew since this seems to be fixed (auto is set to the values Elmor has in the OP). Just starting my AMD adventure - it's been over a decade - gotta say, Ryzen is a fun chip, even if it needs a bit of "maturing".


----------



## rt123

Half way through May & no AGESA??


----------



## Cata79

Looks like Gigabyte has a jumpstart on the new agesa.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Half way through May & no AGESA??


Damn.. is it May already?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nersty*
> 
> @elmor will Asus be keeping you on the zen/rog projects for a while or will you be bouncing around to the other chipset and platforms? The level of support you guys have shown for this has been great.


unmatched... try unparalleled.


----------



## rt123

1 month till abandon ship for the platform. I already abandoned my "ship".


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> Looks like Gigabyte has a jumpstart on the new agesa.


Asus is skipping 1.0.0.5 entirely, we'll be getting 1.0.0.6 when a new beta bios hits


----------



## hd326

Does anyone else use CPU current capability? I know it was suggested in the Wizerty overclocking manual to stop limitations but is it safe for the long run?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> 1 month till abandon ship for the platform. I already abandoned my "ship".


You did?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alt-echi*
> 
> Yup same here. Started after updating BIOS from 0702 (that BIOS didn't have this issue). Not sure what's the reason though, but *gupsterg* responded to my post about this mentioned that the reason is
> 
> "*there is an offset on Super IO chip CPU Temperature Sensor of +5°C. The SIO CPU Temperature Sensor reading is basically tCTL but the CPU die sensors (tCTL) is not used for fan control. It is the SIO CPU Temperature Sensor interpretation of tCTL that is used."*
> 
> The noise it makes when it changes RPM is annoying. I don't think it's a defect though, I experienced this issue in 3 boards


You can change the mode of SIO CPU Sensor. There is an app that Elmor posted, is a zip linked in OP of my thread (Elmor's tinkering tools). Mode 2 makes SIO CPU Sensor match tCTL, this was how it was in UEFI 0902 and any ROM after that is mode 1.

I'm hoping we get an option in UEFI to change modes rather than use the app. On a reboot the state is swapped back to default of UEFI, also on "Resume" from "Sleep". So I have it in OS startup plus Windows Task Scheduler to trigger on "Resume" from "Sleep".


----------



## nycgtr

With x299 pretty much out there to be ready end of june and x399 supposedly around the corner. x370 was a fun ride but im over it lol


----------



## rt123

^^^^
This

Unless you are cash strapped, X299 & X399 are more interesting now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You did?


Yes, On Sunday.


----------



## Decoman

I wonder, what is known about the socket (or whatever that is on the mobo) for the Crosshair VI Hero board? I read in an article that Asus supposedly has a proprietary socket design called "Asus OC socket".

Please note I am not a very knowledgeable person with AMD stuff, or motherboards in general, so apologies in advance if what I wrote doesn't make good sense.

The reason for asking is because of how my cpu socket temps during stress is so much higher than Tdie temp, initially lower than Tdie, but then overshoot during stress testing.


----------



## rt123

OC Socket is an X99 only thing. Nothing to do with AMD or any other Intel platform for that matter.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> OC Socket is an X99 only thing. Nothing to do with AMD or any other Intel platform for that matter.


also requires "cooperation" of the cpu in the OC socket.









I'm certainly keen on seeing he new HEDT offering from Intel.


----------



## goncalossilva

For all those that want WiFi but are unsure on what to purchase, I've had WiFi on my C6H for a while now and here's what I did:

Got an *Intel Wireless Dual Band AC 8265NGW*. Any other chip with the same form factor / connector will do. This one is rated for 867Mbps and should cost you around 20€ if you use eBay.
Got a couple of *IPEX MHF4* antennas. I hate bulky visible antennas so I used 50cm laptop antennas, running them from the back side of the case up to the front of the case, all internally. Laptop or not, this shouldn't cost you more than 2~8€.
In total, this set me back 23€.

Installation was a bit of a pain because I was lazy and didn't remove the I/O shroud, so had to spent some time aiming the chip in the connector. Other than that, it was a breeze.

Bluetooth performance is great, on par with my Macbook or Pixel. Works in any adjacent division (didn't test farther away).

WiFi performance is great as well. My PC is around 25 meters (straight line) and 1 wall away from the router and the signal is strong enough to saturate my 200/100 Mbps connection. Router reports a 525 Mbps link speed, although that's not usually to be trusted.

Hope this helps someone


----------



## Ensate

Its getting better with each bios revision. I can finally hit 3200 on my two sticks of Corsair lpx hynix ram. 32GB set (2x 16gb). If I had one request Asus............... Please fix the god awful fan controller. Ive been using your boards for years and have never had one so bad.

Ive had the same results with every bios version since release. Right up to the latest one (1201). My fans are noctua nf-f12 connected in groups of three using pwm splitters to the chassis fan headers. I have a temperature sensor on the temp in header (measuring water temps). This all works at initial boot.

I get the following issues:
1) randomly one or more of the fan channels will either turn off, or go full 100% at a random interval. Its never more than two channels wrong at once.
2) sometimes channel 3 vanishes all together from monitoring and then may appear back again a minute or so later. This time showing a value in excess of 32000 RPM!
3) The best results seem to be had by removing AIsuite and just using the bios to control. But it does the same thing, just not as often.

I know many on here are trying to get the best overclock possible, and ram over 3600+. But how about we sort the basics out first. I could almost forgive the poor quality if you had labelled it prime, but it isn't. It says ROG on the front which kind of sets a certain level of expectation. I understand that you didn't have a huge amount of time with Ryzen prior to launch, but the fan controller is a known quantity in common use across your motherboard range!

It appears to be definitely software related, as I've discovered that restarting the Asus Fan Control service seems to sort it out. It happens so often I now have a scheduled task set every 30 minutes to restart the service.


----------



## bluej511

One more game downloaded and tested, finally. Went out all day and left Dirt Rally to download. Not sure why the avg went down but it's not a big deal, ran it twice and got a max of 121 the first time and 141 the second time. Maybe the AMD shader cache did some catching up after the second go around, not too sure but there we go. Not as big an improvement as rttr or tomb raider but its pretty damn good.

4690k/1700x stock 2133/3.8 3200 50% core parking.

Dirt Rally
Min 85.89 / 82.18 / 86.58
Avg 103.28 / 112.36 / 104.56
Max 126.70 / 140.90 / 141.53

Heres my tomb raider (not sure which setting i messed up on in between but i doubt it would have such an impact, its still better then the 4690k by a long shot)

Tomb Raider
Min 54.30 / 102 / 88
Avg 71.4 / 125.1 / 113.4
Max 90.00 / 150.00 / 144


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> The reason for asking is because of how my cpu socket temps during stress is so much higher than Tdie temp, initially lower than Tdie, but then overshoot during stress testing.


Socket temps for me are always lower than tCTL. I have a R7 1700, I use Sense MI Skew: [Disabled] and the app Elmor made to place SIO CPU sensor into mode 2, so it match tCTL.



IF I had a "X" CPU and CPU socket was higher than tDIE I would assume then tDIE is wrong. Be aware tDIE is not a real sensor but just tCTL - 20°C. tCTL can be skewed by Sense MI offset value.

The socket has a thermistor which last time I viewed has a gap from CPU backside. There is a hole in PCB, inner section of CPU socket area. I had planed to mount a sensor on the back of CPU and wire it through that hole to see what reading I get, not yet had time to do it.

A lotta "X" CPU owners seem to have gripes with temps. Real shame how AMD did the implementation of temps IMO







.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> One more game downloaded and tested, finally. Went out all day and left Dirt Rally to download. Not sure why the avg went down but it's not a big deal, ran it twice and got a max of 121 the first time and 141 the second time. Maybe the AMD shader cache did some catching up after the second go around, not too sure but there we go. Not as big an improvement as rttr or tomb raider but its pretty damn good.
> 
> 4690k/1700x stock 2133/3.8 3200 50% core parking.
> 
> Dirt Rally
> Min 85.89 / 82.18 / 86.58
> Avg 103.28 / 112.36 / 104.56
> Max 126.70 / 140.90 / 141.53
> 
> Heres my tomb raider (not sure which setting i messed up on in between but i doubt it would have such an impact, its still better then the 4690k by a long shot)
> 
> Tomb Raider
> Min 54.30 / 102 / 88
> Avg 71.4 / 125.1 / 113.4
> Max 90.00 / 150.00 / 144


Did you mix up the scores? How is the 1700x stock outperforming your overclocked 1700x?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> One more game downloaded and tested, finally. Went out all day and left Dirt Rally to download. Not sure why the avg went down but it's not a big deal, ran it twice and got a max of 121 the first time and 141 the second time. Maybe the AMD shader cache did some catching up after the second go around, not too sure but there we go. Not as big an improvement as rttr or tomb raider but its pretty damn good.
> 
> 4690k/1700x stock 2133/3.8 3200 50% core parking.
> 
> Dirt Rally
> Min 85.89 / 82.18 / 86.58
> Avg 103.28 / 112.36 / 104.56
> Max 126.70 / 140.90 / 141.53
> 
> Heres my tomb raider (not sure which setting i messed up on in between but i doubt it would have such an impact, its still better then the 4690k by a long shot)
> 
> Tomb Raider
> Min 54.30 / 102 / 88
> Avg 71.4 / 125.1 / 113.4
> Max 90.00 / 150.00 / 144


Did you run the test with 100% (no core parking) to compare with 50%?


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Socket temps for me are always lower than tCTL. I have a R7 1700, I use Sense MI Skew: [Disabled] and the app Elmor made to place SIO CPU sensor into mode 2, so it match tCTL.
> 
> 
> 
> IF I had a "X" CPU and CPU socket was higher than tDIE I would assume then tDIE is wrong. Be aware tDIE is not a real sensor but just tCTL - 20°C. tCTL can be skewed by Sense MI offset value.
> 
> The socket has a thermistor which last time I viewed has a gap from CPU backside. There is a hole in PCB, inner section of CPU socket area. I had planed to mount a sensor on the back of CPU and wire it through that hole to see what reading I get, not yet had time to do it.
> 
> A lotta "X" CPU owners seem to have gripes with temps. Real shame how AMD did the implementation of temps IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I agree.

My CPU temp is about 4-5C above tCTL & tCTL is 20C above tdie.

my CPU socket temp is non responsive it seems.

Sense MI Skew: [Auto]

Not sure which is my correct temp


----------



## gupsterg

I'm glad I went with a R7 1700 just due to this temp reading debacle.

You'll see in that post the screenie shows min tCTL/SIO CPU Sensor as 25°C, socket 28°C, motherboard as 26°C. The way my case/rig setup/location of motherboard temp sensor is, I reckon it is very good indicator of case ambient temps for me. So tCTL should be no way below mobo temp. Using then socket temp as compare to tCTL there is 3°C difference and as there is a gap between sensor/back of CPU it must be slightly greater.

So even on R7 1700 tCTL is not "bang on" IMO







.


----------



## Jewlario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I'm glad I went with a R7 1700 just due to this temp reading debacle.
> 
> You'll see in that post the screenie shows min tCTL/SIO CPU Sensor as 25°C, socket 28°C, motherboard as 26°C. The way my case/rig setup/location of motherboard temp sensor is, I reckon it is very good indicator of case ambient temps for me. So tCTL should be no way below mobo temp. Using then socket temp as compare to tCTL there is 3°C difference and as there is a gap between sensor/back of CPU it must be slightly greater.
> 
> So even on R7 1700 tCTL is not "bang on" IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I have an R7 1700, does this mean my tCTL is the right temperature? I have not disabled Sense MI Skew.


----------



## gupsterg

Yes us non "X" owners there is no temperature offset. Sense MI Skew: [Disabled] seems they way to roll for us guys







. Then tCTL/tDIE should be "realistic" from what I have seen and member shares.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hd326*
> 
> Does anyone else use CPU current capability? I know it was suggested in the Wizerty overclocking manual to stop limitations but is it safe for the long run?


I use it, so far without any kind of problems.


----------



## Jewlario

Thank you! I'll make sure my Sense MI Skew is definitely disabled when I get home







. I have been worried I've been damaging my chip with improper cpu fan speeds.


----------



## slinkeril

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev8*
> 
> [Subject: NEW PC with sudden Q-CODE 90 + VGA LED and NO BOOT]
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> sorry, I searched but did not found enough, so I decided to share.
> Did someone had this problem?
> 
> - no (visible?) post or boot (neither after flashback of BIOS 1021 / 0902 / clear CMOS / battery out / etc..)
> - White VGA led ON, with Q-CODE 90 (so it seems not related to RAM, but VGA)
> - tried BIOS 0902, 1201
> - *Strange thing:* VGA (Sapphire Ultimate HD7750) functions on another PC (maybe is not stable on this one)
> - no overclock
> - new PC with just Ubuntu usb, and then 1 HD with Ubuntu (from my old PC).
> - PC functioned for a while, but after a while (about 1 hour), it went black screen, then never booted again
> - I will try another low level VGA (HD5450)
> 
> Another question, because I am not sure:
> - do I need to disable motherboard leds from BIOS with my G.SKILL RGB RAM?
> - Can the SPD corruption happen on trident RGB also if not using AURA/G.SKILL Software, but leds are ON from BIOS?
> 
> Many thanks!


If i understand correctly you get no video signal.... put your video card in the other slot if you havent yet. I first booted with a GTX260 temporarily, and it refused to run in the x16 slot.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Did you mix up the scores? How is the 1700x stock outperforming your overclocked 1700x?


Don't ask me, rttr was all downhill from the stock form lol. Not sure why but may have tweaked a setting somewhere. I do know that amd uses shader cache and the more u play the better the fps but not sure. I may try it a couple times.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Did you run the test with 100% (no core parking) to compare with 50%?


For Dirt Rally i have not but stock form was done with hp mode so 100% core parking. I may run Dirt Rally a few times now that i have it installed to see if repeated benchmarks make any difference (i did it twice and saw my max go from 121 to 141 so not sure what to make of that). May run it 3x and take an average of the 3.

To be honest between balanced (i think essentially 10% core parking) and hp (100%) there wasnt much difference. I tested it in grid but at 2933 memory.

hp/balanced
Min 82.35 / 82.733
Avg 107.15 / 107.68
Max 139.34 / 142.75


----------



## Timur Born

ITB AVX / Linpack remains somewhat of a mystery to me. After running 2x 30 loops I managed to crash to code 8 by repeatedly starting/stopping "Standard" runs.

I also noticed that I sometimes get "Standard" runs that only do 60 Gflops. While I know that power profiles have somewhat of an impact on this, 60 gflops is really low compared to the up to 180 I can get in other runs.

So I really wonder what kind of changing calculations Linpack does under the hood?!


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> ITB AVX / Linpack remains somewhat of a mystery to me. After running 2x 30 loops I managed to crash to code 8 by repeatedly starting/stopping "Standard" runs.
> 
> I also noticed that I sometimes get "Standard" runs that only do 60 Gflops. While I know that power profiles have somewhat of an impact on this, 60 gflops is really low compared to the up to 180 I can get in other runs.
> 
> So I really wonder what kind of changing calculations Linpack does under the hood?!


The changes from high to low and low to high load can be quite critical. Maybe your voltage is dropping too much as it changes to high load and that causes the code 8? Which LLC level are you on? Maybe try rising the vCore a little bit and try doing that again.


----------



## Decoman

I see today that the 1107 bios has been removed from the offical website at Asus, and now the 1201 is listed instead.

I will happily update to 1201, though I wish I knew what the difference was.

Edit: Ah, hold on. It actually says "Update AGESA code to 1.0.0.4a and improve system compatibility".


----------



## Randa71

perhaps a bug: memtest passmark 7.3: every time i try to boot with memtest CD, to test my ram, pc restart immediately....i cannot see the first screen of the program where you can select which test you can do...this is what happens: pc starts, start reading CD...i see five or more lines written to the screen (it's ok because memtest is starting), then reboot immediately...it's not a stability issue...because it happens everytime and i'm not able to test ram because i m not able to launch the program....it seems more a compatibility issue....anyway my pc is perfectly stable under windows...all settings are at default, except for ram timing (DOCP standard, 2133-14.14.14.35 1.20v) and i have disabled CSM (compatibilty support module)&#8230;i have an admin password for the bios.
BIOS are 1201...but it happened with 1107 too


----------



## gupsterg

@Decoman

AGESA code to 1.0.0.4a has been within UEFI from 0079. What bug fixes happened in 1107 or 1201 we have slight info from Elmor in thread.

@Timur Born

Yeah I find it perplexing the GFlops value differences for IBT runs for same app/UEFI settings. This is the main reason I am not convinced it's right test for us. You must also be noting different CPU/VRM temps? mine are definatly lower when lower GFlops occur.

@Jewlario

No worries







. I would also use Elmor's app to change Super IO chip CPU sensor mode. The SIO CPU sensor under Asus Crosshair VI Hero label in HWiNFO will then match tCTL. Then your fan profiles set in UEFI, etc should work better IMO. If you stuck post







, app is in this post by Elmor.


----------



## Jump3r

So whats the average clock speeds people are hitting with the 1800X? I just put in 40 booted and tested okay.


----------



## kaseki

*On fan control.*

The fans, the thermal sinks involved, and the BIOS fan controls comprise a set of closed-loop servo systems, and as such the stability of each is determined by its loop gain and the locations of its natural frequencies (poles on the complex plane characterization of the transfer function). One obvious pole is the integrator between dissipating power in the chip and the chip temperature rising. Another is the removal of heat from the CPU cooler when the fan is controlled to use higher RPM. There are other mechanical and electrical integrators with probably shorter but unknown time constants, and there could be some we don't know about in the transfer function embedded in the BIOS.

(Dungeon alarm -- control of all the possible parameters that could be used in the BIOS fan control system would be good for another BIOS page, at a minimum. Mwa hahahaha.)

The nature of such servo loops is that these natural frequency poles move as the loop gain increases, and when some move into the positive real half of the complex plane the loop goes unstable. There are many components to the overall gain, but in this case the one most easily modified by the user for each fan loop is the slope of the fan control curve available in the BIOS. One might imagine a fan control curve where there is a low horizontal (constant RPM) portion, a vertical rise, and a high horizontal (constant RPM) portion. Operation at low CPU power or at high CPU power would result in the low or the high RPM states, respectively. There would exist a CPU power level, however, that would cause operation across this vertical control line (which is effectively a zone of infinite gain), and for this steady state power the fan RPM would oscillate between the low and high values at a rate determined by the various loop time constants.

If one of your fans is hunting, its loop is oscillating, so try making the BIOS fan control slope more shallow (closer in angle to horizontal) -- this will lower the overall loop gain. Lowering the slope will require changing the slope end points to cover a wider temperature control range, or changing the RPM higher at the low end of the slope where the temperature is lower, or some combination thereof.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> The changes from high to low and low to high load can be quite critical. Maybe your voltage is dropping too much as it changes to high load and that causes the code 8? Which LLC level are you on? Maybe try rising the vCore a little bit and try doing that again.


I suspect a droop related issue, too, using LLC0/Auto at the moment. Increased Vcore by another step for testing. Once I am through with this I will go for P-state overclocking again and will apply LLC to check how lower idle voltages affect power draw at the wall.

Still strange considering how much value was put on ITB AVX testing in the past. So I can pass 30 loops of maximum stress level, but I cannot restart a run quickly? For sure not a scenario I found mentioned anywhere. Puts ITB into perspective. It's a good memory test, though.

@gupsterg I didn't watch for temp differences. but if they are present then it's single digit values. Wattage at the wall might be interesting to watch.


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jump3r*
> 
> So whats the average clock speeds people are hitting with the 1800X? I just put in 40 booted and tested okay.


Mine runs @ 4GHz on auto vCore (stable) and I run it on 4.1GHz for daily usage with a 112.5mV offset.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I suspect a droop related issue, too, using LLC0/Auto at the moment. Increased Vcore by another step for testing. Once I am through with this I will go for P-state overclocking again and will apply LLC to check how lower idle voltages affect power draw at the wall.
> 
> Still strange considering how much value was put on ITB AVX testing in the past. So I can pass 30 loops of maximum stress level, but I cannot restart a run quickly? For sure not a scenario I found mentioned anywhere. Puts ITB into perspective. It's a good memory test, though.
> 
> @gupsterg I didn't watch for differences. but if they are present then it's single digit values.


The IBT load is pretty good and strong, but it has no pauses on it, so you get one start and one stop per loop. So far I've had the fastest results detecting instability with y-cruncher, possibly due to the 2 min workload changes.


----------



## Timur Born

I am not sure about y-cruncher, because I need to stress test CPU and memory in conjunction. My CPU can run 4.0 at considerably lower Vcore and my memory has no problem hitting 3302-CL14 on its own, but the combination of both is a special challenge.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I am not sure about y-cruncher, because I need to stress test CPU and memory in conjunction. My CPU can run 4.0 at considerably lower Vcore and my memory has no problem hitting 3302-CL14 on its own, but the combination of both is a special challenge.


The y-cruncher stress test range includes a few that stress CPU+memory as well as CPU+memory+cache. It's a great test for stability in the memory+cache intensive projects I bring home from work.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I am not sure about y-cruncher, because I need to stress test CPU and memory in conjunction. My CPU can run 4.0 at considerably lower Vcore and my memory has no problem hitting 3302-CL14 on its own, but the combination of both is a special challenge.


Use the new Prime 95 ver 29.1 and set custom blend, allocate 75-90 % of your ram. That works too
I had issues getting ycruncher to run.


----------



## SaccoSVD

For those having random black screens:

My OC was very stable and there was no reason settings wise for it to be unstable. Yet I got random black screens even at idle ever since I started using my new Ryzen system,

I found out the AI suite is the one to blame. I forced a crash by repeatedly loading my profile and the turbo profile. It eventually gave a black screen right at the moment I was loading my profile and since then the FanXpert is broken.

I decided not to use the AI suite for a while and since then the system has been running stable without any black screens whatsoever for two days.

So, a word of advice....if you happen to have those black screens for no apparent reason you should close the AI suite.


----------



## Decoman

My impression is that having power saving features enabled in bios, and running AMD's balanced power plan, is what made my computer crash (black screen) when being idle. So I have since avoided enabling that stuff in bios, and so farI am using the "High performance plan" with cpu at 100%. I am not entirely sure why I got black screens, though I do know I have not AI suite installed. Unsure if my issue might be related to the balanced powerplan, or just the bios setting(s) for power saving features.

*Now, the crashes were in combination with adjusted voltages for both cpu and soc.* I have been able to successfully clock down the cpu with 50% at idle, without any issues, but I suspect that was before I adjusted any of the voltage settings.

More testing is required. :|


----------



## TheMadMan697

So I have a R7 1700 overclocked and have seen that people recommend to disable Sense MI Skew for this CPU.

I just disabled it to test.










My CPU Temps seem to have jumped up by about 10c on full load with prime. I presume that the higher temp of 65c is the accurate reading?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> My impression is that having power saving features enabled in bios, and running AMD's balanced power plan, is what made my computer crash (black screen) when being idle. So I have since avoided enabling that stuff in bios, and so farI am using the "High performance plan" with cpu at 100%. I am not entirely sure why I got black screens, though I do know I have not AI suite installed.


Hmmm interesting too...here I use ZenStates with proven enough volts for my P-states and use the Ryzen plan. Is 100% stable even under a 16 threads wprime test.

40x - 1.41V
32x - 1.3V
22x - 1V

All my Power saving options are on. And Core/Package C6 is on in Zen states.

The only thing that stopped the system from giving those black screen was AI suite. Hmm.....

Two things i also changed just to be sure was to put the SOC at 1.1V and RAM to 1.4V (might also helped)


----------



## kev8

@slinkeril, thanks but already tried VGA in another slot.
Tried also the new VGA but no luck.
I do not know if it really depends by VGA (white led) or by RAM (qcode 90).


----------



## GrooveIsNow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadMan697*
> 
> So I have a R7 1700 overclocked and have seen that people recommend to disable Sense MI Skew for this CPU.
> 
> I just disabled it to test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My CPU Temps seem to have jumped up by about 10c on full load with prime. I presume that the higher temp of 65c is the accurate reading?


Yeah that seems to be the consensus with Sense MI disabled. On my chip I get those temps at load, 3.85Ghz at about 1.375v using a Corsair H100i v2.


----------



## balanceark

Can anyone recommend a safe voltage rain for 4ghz? my 1800x is there and running the Auto Voltage from the BIOS (latest beta bios). I haven't tweaked it at all as it seems stable (ran a few stress tests and it passed). I just don't want to hurt the longevity of the card, I have a Corsair H110i on it as well and plenty of airflow.


----------



## gavinh87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *balanceark*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a safe voltage rain for 4ghz? my 1800x is there and running the Auto Voltage from the BIOS (latest beta bios). I haven't tweaked it at all as it seems stable (ran a few stress tests and it passed). I just don't want to hurt the longevity of the card, I have a Corsair H110i on it as well and plenty of airflow.


1.42v is what an AMD employee recommended as the max.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calhawk2000*
> 
> I seem to have a problem with my fan's connected to this board. I wondered if it was a defective board or something I need to change in the bios settings? All of my fans keep ramping up and down, they won't get at a stable rpm range. They keep going up and down by almost 300 to 400 rpm or more. I have bios 1201 installed, I just installed it and it didn't help the problem any. Any idea of how to fix this would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alt-echi*
> 
> Yup same here. Started after updating BIOS from 0702 (that BIOS didn't have this issue). Not sure what's the reason though, but *gupsterg* responded to my post about this mentioned that the reason is
> 
> "*there is an offset on Super IO chip CPU Temperature Sensor of +5°C. The SIO CPU Temperature Sensor reading is basically tCTL but the CPU die sensors (tCTL) is not used for fan control. It is the SIO CPU Temperature Sensor interpretation of tCTL that is used."*
> 
> The noise it makes when it changes RPM is annoying. I don't think it's a defect though, I experienced this issue in 3 boards


Easy fix.

Change the fan's adjusting time. I forget the actual name of the setting in the BIOS, but I changed mine to 7.7 seconds. If you watch the CPU temp, it is always having brief spikes. If you change the time it takes for the fan to adjust speed to a period longer than the spikes are occurring, you won't have the fan ramping up and down constantly.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> @CeltPC and anyone else interested.
> 
> i5 4690k/r7 1700x/r7 1700x 3.8ghz, 2933mhz(hp)/balanced / 3200 hp/ 50% core park
> 
> Grid Autosport
> Min 86.98 / 69.90 / 82.35 / 82.733 / *87.43 / 88.34*
> Avg 111.84 / 95.30 / 107.15 / 107.68 / *111.19 / 115.72*
> Max 156.24 / 132.85 / 139.34 / 142.75 / *144.63 / 151.24*
> 
> The min can absolutely be down to margin of error but the avg and max got good boosts, free performance. Been nothing but an upward road and i love it, i know for a fact that the settings for Grid have not changed, and although the new HDD is faster i doubt it makes a performance difference. Seems like 50% core parking maybe the way to go even with creators update.
> 
> The 3200hp mode was done pre creators i believe and the 50% is what im on now. I may try hp with 50% but doubt it would change much.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> For me on W10C Balanced with CP 50% was best. W7 High Performance CP 100%. I reckon W7 scheduler maybe more Ryzen friendly.
> 
> I also did a load of 3DM FS benches comparing all 3 plans with various CP settings, 3x runs of each setup, Ryzen PP was worst even with CP lowered.


Good information, thanks guys, and +1's for your testing efforts. It is enough for me to give it a go, so changing to 50% parking. I don't understand why the results are what they are, such as why a specifically Ryzen targeted plan at 50% would be outperformed by a standard plan at 50%, but there is still a great deal of unknown voodoo with these issues.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Good information, thanks guys, and +1's for your testing efforts. It is enough for me to give it a go, so changing to 50% parking. I don't understand why the results are what they are, such as why a specifically Ryzen targeted plan at 50% would be outperformed by a standard plan at 50%, but there is still a great deal of unknown voodoo with these issues.


There is WAY more detailed power options then people think about at least a dozen we don't even see. Core parking min and max latency along with other options.

Under the regedit i showed you read the description of each registry key in each folder youll see what i mean.


----------



## Pillendreher

A couple of quick questions regarding Zenstates:

-Shouldn't there be more than 3 different P-States?
-What does 'Core 6" and "Package C6" mean?
-Why isn't the system going below the P0 VCore set in Zenstates even though I've check all boxes regarding P0-P2?

This is all on a Prime B350-Plus btw.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> It just checks for Asus name string


Re: Zenstates Elmor - Mine fails to run at every windows boot the first time I click it with the following error:



If I click it again after this, it runs fine. I can also exit it and re-start it in the same boot, and it doesn't error. Only when starting it after a reboot. Seems to work fine after it's started the second time, though (also set to run as Admin).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I'm getting weird performance on IBT, I get a 3.3 something number which indicates that my OC is stable but instead of 170-180 gflops I'm getting 75-77 per run. Is that normal? Just did a clean Windows 10 install just to be sure but I'm getting the same result. Anyone else getting this?
> 
> Like this:


I honestly don't think IBT and Ryzen get along particularly well. I've more or less removed it from my stress suite, I occasionally run OCCT, but I think it's more or less the same type of code. Nothing pushes the CPU as hard as IBT/OCCT and I don't neccisarily think in a good way, it's a good 20W higher package power, and a good 8-10 degrees hotter with IBT/OCCT than any other stress test, and that's just 15-30 minutes, any more than that, and I'd hate to see what happens. I normally top out around 130w Package Power on my 1600, but OCCT/IBT pushes a bit past 150W, with commiserate heat.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pillendreher*
> 
> A couple of quick questions regarding Zenstates:
> 
> -Shouldn't there be more than 3 different P-States?
> -What does 'Core 6" and "Package C6" mean?
> -Why isn't the system going below the P0 VCore set in Zenstates even though I've check all boxes regarding P0-P2?
> 
> This is all on a Prime B350-Plus btw.


There are like 8 PStates listed in the BIOS (I think it's P0 through P7) I can't imagine why you'd want to adjust more than 3-4 of them though. I've got 0-3 set to custom (and controlled via ZenStates) and 4-7 set to auto in the BIOS. I'm not sure what Core C6 and Package C6 are, but whatever it is, one of them is a per-core setting and one is the package (entire CPU). As I understand it, CStates are the older and/or Sleep States, but I can't say I know for sure.


----------



## Pillendreher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> There are like 8 PStates listed in the BIOS (I think it's P0 through P7) I can't imagine why you'd want to adjust more than 3-4 of them though. I've got 0-3 set to custom (and controlled via ZenStates) and 4-7 set to auto in the BIOS.


Since the Prime B350 BIOS doesn't support P-State Overclocking, I had no idea how many P-States were normally available. I just remembered four being offered by K10Stat back in the day.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> I'm not sure what Core C6 and Package C6 are, but whatever it is, one of them is a per-core setting and one is the package (entire CPU). As I understand it, CStates are the older and/or Sleep States, but I can't say I know for sure.


OK no problem.

Modifying P0 works for me, but P1 and P2 won't lower the Vcore anymore - it stays at the 1.2 V I put in for P0. I don't think that's what's supposed to happen, is it?


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pillendreher*
> 
> Since the Prime B350 BIOS doesn't support P-State Overclocking, I had no idea how many P-States were normally available. I just remembered four being offered by K10Stat back in the day.
> OK no problem.
> 
> Modifying P0 works for me, but P1 and P2 won't lower the Vcore anymore - it stays at the 1.2 V I put in for P0. I don't think that's what's supposed to happen, is it?


No. Mine dials back depending on the PState, but they're also enabled in the BIOS, it's possible the B350 doesn't support them entirely as they aren't set? You do have to have your voltage and multiplier on Auto (but Overclocking on Manual) in the BIOS, I think you also generally want to disable Core Performance Boost. The fact you can't enable PStates in the BIOS might be part of it, but Elmor would know better than me.


----------



## ggdfdgd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pillendreher*
> 
> A couple of quick questions regarding Zenstates:
> 
> -Shouldn't there be more than 3 different P-States?
> -What does 'Core 6" and "Package C6" mean?
> -Why isn't the system going below the P0 VCore set in Zenstates even though I've check all boxes regarding P0-P2?
> 
> This is all on a Prime B350-Plus btw.


Check this: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/everything-you-need-to-know-about-the-cpu-c-states-power-saving-modes/6/

Core C6 is used when parking cores and Package C6 when you enter sleep mode I believe. If you disable Core C6 Core Performance Boost/XFR might not be able to boost as high since core parking is needed to achieve the maximum single core clocks.


----------



## Pillendreher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> No. Mine dials back depending on the PState, but they're also enabled in the BIOS, it's possible the B350 doesn't support them entirely as they aren't set? You do have to have your voltage and multiplier on Auto (but Overclocking on Manual) in the BIOS, I think you also generally want to disable Core Performance Boost. The fact you can't enable PStates in the BIOS might be part of it, but Elmor would know better than me.


I loaded default settings and left everything as it is to avoid any "confusion". Without Zenstates, the P-States are working properly (both speed and voltage wise). I'll give the 'manual' setting a try and disable the core boost.

EDIT:

So I disabled the Core Boost and set "custom cpu core ratio" to "manual". Without Zenstates, the P-States were working flawlessly. But as soon as I hit "Apply", the voltage settled at roughly 1.2 V (which is what I entered for P0) no matter the P-State. I doesn't change either.

EDIT2:

Checking or unchecking P1-2 or P0 didn't help either. The app takes the P0 voltage and applies it to every P-State.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggdfdgd3*
> 
> Check this: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/everything-you-need-to-know-about-the-cpu-c-states-power-saving-modes/6/
> 
> Core C6 is used when parking cores and Package C6 when you enter sleep mode I believe. If you disable Core C6 Core Performance Boost/XFR might not be able to boost as high since core parking is needed to achieve the maximum single core clocks.


Right, however if you're OCing (even through PStates, I assume) wouldn't XFR be disabled anyway, as per the way AMD does it?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pillendreher*
> 
> I loaded default settings and left everything as it is to avoid any "confusion". Without Zenstates, the P-States are working properly (both speed and voltage wise). I'll give the 'manual' setting a try and disable the core boost.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> So I disabled the Core Boost and set "custom cpu core ratio" to "manual". Without Zenstates, the P-States were working flawlessly. But as soon as I hit "Apply", the voltage settled at roughly 1.2 V (which is what I entered for P0) no matter the P-State. I doesn't change either.
> 
> EDIT2:
> 
> Checking or unchecking P1-2 or P0 didn't help either. The app takes the P0 voltage and applies it to every P-State.


Mine does not do this, I can verify. To clarify I wasn't suggesting setting the core ratio to manual, just the "overclocking profile/setting" at the top of the BIOS (the area where you select D.O.C.P.'s and such) I.e. change it to "Manual" from "Default". You want to leave voltage itself on Auto. Give your machine 3-5 minutes to settle down also, and use HWInfo64 to check voltages and speeds.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Right, however if you're OCing (even through PStates, I assume) wouldn't XFR be disabled anyway, as per the way AMD does it?
> 
> Mine does not do this, I can verify. To clarify I wasn't suggesting setting the core ratio to manual, just the "overclocking profile/setting" at the top of the BIOS (the area where you select D.O.C.P.'s and such) I.e. change it to "Manual" from "Default". You want to leave voltage itself on Auto. Give your machine 3-5 minutes to settle down also, and use HWInfo64 to check voltages and speeds.


Correct, changing anything in the BIOS related to OC disables the XFR, even just changing bclk to 100.5 would do it haha.


----------



## Pillendreher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Mine does not do this, I can verify. To clarify I wasn't suggesting setting the core ratio to manual, just the "overclocking profile/setting" at the top of the BIOS (the area where you select D.O.C.P.'s and such) I.e. change it to "Manual" from "Default". You want to leave voltage itself on Auto. Give your machine 3-5 minutes to settle down also, and use HWInfo64 to check voltages and speeds.


I can set "AI Overclock Tuner" either to "Auto" or to "DOCP" which only affects memory settings. I didn't change any voltage settings and have now reverse the core ratio to its standard setting.

Core Voltage still jumps to 1.2 V in P2 causae that's what I put in for P0. If working properly, it should stay at 0.9 V.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pillendreher*
> 
> I can set "AI Overclock Tuner" either to "Auto" or to "DOCP" which only affects memory settings. I didn't change any voltage settings and have now reverse the core ratio to its standard setting.
> 
> Core Voltage still jumps to 1.2 V in P2 cause that's what I put in for P0. If working properly, it should stay at 0.9 V.


You don't have "Manual" as an option? And only the one DOCP? I think Crosshair has like 5-8 of them... Beyond that though, sounds like something Elmor would have to answer. I'm out of ideas.

Edit: Hate to put this in an edit, but as I was browsing my Youtube stuff last night on my tablet going to bed, I found this video from Buildzoid about RAM on Ryzen, some of the info is out of date now, but it's still very relevant about timings and Samsung B-Die, etc. A lot of the guys here probably know this stuff, but I learned a bit, and Buildzoid presents it concisely: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frw9HRwqODk

Does make me wonder about grabbing an SPD profile from FlareX and applying it to say, my TridentZRGB that's still Samsung B-Die...hmm...


----------



## Ramad

@Pillendreher

I don´t think you have configured P-stats correctly, What is the clock you want your CPU to run at and at which voltage, and what is your CPU VID (see it in HWinfo)?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> @Pillendreher
> 
> I don´t think you have configured P-stats correctly, What is the clock you want your CPU to run at and at which voltage, and what is your CPU VID (see it in HWinfo)?


Does VID matters at all? in Ryzen they seem to be dynamic so there's no way to know the real VID so far, no?


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> Google Stressapp is great for confirmation, but BOINC let my 1800X crash within 20-30min. I'm only able to go for [email protected] with BOINC stable.


All other stress apps are pretty much pointless in my use. BOINC staying up at full load all the time is my ULTIMATE stress test.


----------



## Ramad

*A quick guide to use P-states while overclocking:*

*WARNING: DO NOT CHANGE THE P-STATES, LEAVE THEM BE AT THEIR STOCK VALUES. CHANGING THE P-STATES VALUES CAN DAMAGE YOUR CPU. PROCEED ONLY IF YOU HAVE UNDERSTOOD THIS WARNING*

*1.* Navigate to *Advanced > AMD CBS > Zen Commen Options* and enable *C-state control*, and disable *Core Performance Boost*.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*2.* Navigate down to *Custom Core Pstates* and accept, change *Custom Pstate0* to *Custom* and write down VID of your CPU, you will need it (mine is 1.2375V as shown).
Return *Custom Pstate0* to *Auto*, and make sure *all Pstates* are set to *Auto*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Move to Extreme Tweeker:*

*1.* Choose *Manual* in *Ai Oveclock Tuner*, and define the clock you want to run at, it´s 100 by default. I have chosen 110 for my overclock as shown.

*2.* Disable *Core Performance Boost*

*3.* Change *CPU Core Ratio* to the value you like your CPU to run at (CPU frequency is shown at the top).

*4.* Choose Memory frequency you want your RAM to run at.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*5.* Move down to *CPU Core Voltage*, change to *Offset Mode*, *CPU Offset Mode Sign* "*+*"

*5.1.* Here is where you will use the value of your VID, lets say your VID is 1.1V and you want the CPU voltage to be 1.35V that, the offset value will be:

*1.35V-1.1V = 0.25V* ; My CPU is running at 1.35V as shown and my CPUVID is 1.2375, that means I need to set the offset to 0.1V as shown below.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







When done, hit *F10*, *Save* and reenter BIOS.

*6.* Navigate to *Advanced > AMD CBS > Zen Commen Options > Custom Core Pstates* and change *Pstate0* to *Custom* and let the values be, the CPU will choose the right values, hit *F10*, *Save* and reenter BIOS

*7.* Do as you did in step 6 now enabling *Pstate1* and *Pstate2*,leave the values as they are and hit *F10* and *Save*.

*8.* You have successfully overclocked your CPU and using Pstates. *Congratulations*









Edit0: Typo
Edit1: Warning added.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Does VID matters at all? in Ryzen they seem to be dynamic so there's no way to know the real VID so far, no?


VID is the stock values for the CPU, P-states only goes by those values. The offset is extra voltages we add upon CPUVID voltage.

CPU VID shown in HWInfo:


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> *A quick guide to use P-states while overclocking:*
> 
> *1.* Navigate to *Advanced > AMD CBS > Zen Commen Options* and enable *C-state control*, and disable *Core Performance Boost*.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2.* Navigate down to *Costume Core Pstates* and accept, change *Costume Pstate0* to *Custume* and write down VID of your CPU, you will need it (mine is 1.2375V as shown).
> Return *Costume Pstate0* to *Auto*, and make sure *all Pstates* are set to *Auto*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Move to Extreme Tweeker:*
> 
> *1.* Choose *Manual* in *Ai Oveclock Tuner*, and define the clock you want to run at, it´s 100 by default. I have chosen 110 for my overclock as shown.
> 
> *2.* Disable *Core Performance Boost*
> 
> *3.* Change *CPU Core Ratio* to the value you like your CPU to run at (CPU frequency is shown at the top).
> 
> *4.* Choose Memory frequency you want your RAM to run at.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5.* Move down to *CPU Core Voltage*, change to *Offset Mode*, *CPU Offset Mode Sign* "*+*"
> 
> *5.1.* Here is where you will use the value of your VID, lets say your VID is 1.1V and you want the CPU voltage to be 1.35V that, the offset value will be:
> 
> *1.35V-1.1V = 0.25V* ; My CPU is running at 1.35V as shown and my CPUVID is 1.2375, that means I need to set the offset to 0.1V as shown below.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When done, hit *F10*, *Save* and reenter BIOS.
> 
> *6.* Navigate to *Advanced > AMD CBS > Zen Commen Options > Costume Core Pstates* and change *Pstate0* to *Costume* and let the values be, the CPU will choose the right values, hit *F10*, *Save* and reenter BIOS
> 
> *7.* Do as you did in step 6 now enabling *Pstate1* and *Pstate2*,leave the values as they are and hit *F10* and *Save*.
> 
> *8.* You have successfully overclocked your CPU and are using Pstates. *Congratulations*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Typoooo oo


This guide is well intended, but I would caution folks to keep elmor's warning in mind:

"P-state settings under AMD CBS

There are currently several bugs in AMD CBS related to P-state overclocking. An additional problem is that the settings are reset whenever DRAM training has failed (see above). Beware of this issue and expect your CPU Core Voltage to be default P0 VID + CPU Core Voltage offset + SMU increase from XFR when this happens. *

To be safe we recommend using Manual mode for CPU Core Voltage when overclocking*. If you still want overclock with P-stated enabled, *our current recommendation is to leave CPU Core Voltage offset at Auto* or +0.00625, set P0/P1/P2 to Custom but keep the default values under AMD CBSS, and *rely on our OS software ASUS ZenStates listed below for P-state control*."

Thanks Ramad, but elmor does know this motherboard and bios better than any of us do, and ignoring that advise places your hardware at potential risk.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> This guide is well intended, but I would caution folks to keep elmor's warning in mind:
> 
> "P-state settings under AMD CBS
> 
> There are currently several bugs in AMD CBS related to P-state overclocking. An additional problem is that the settings are reset whenever DRAM training has failed (see above). Beware of this issue and expect your CPU Core Voltage to be default P0 VID + CPU Core Voltage offset + SMU increase from XFR when this happens. *
> 
> To be safe we recommend using Manual mode for CPU Core Voltage when overclocking*. If you still want overclock with P-stated enabled, *our current recommendation is to leave CPU Core Voltage offset at Auto* or +0.00625, set P0/P1/P2 to Custom but keep the default values under AMD CBSS, and *rely on our OS software ASUS ZenStates listed below for P-state control*."
> 
> Thanks Ramad, but elmor does know this motherboard and bios better than any of us do, and ignoring that advise places your hardware at potential risk.


I did point out several times that, the P-states values should be left alone. But thanks for the warning.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> VID is the stock values for the CPU, P-states only goes by those values. The offset is extra voltages we add upon CPUVID voltage.
> 
> CPU VID shown in HWInfo:


But they keep changing in HWinfo, CPUZ and HWMon, even after rebooting with the same manual OC.


----------



## district9prawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randa71*
> 
> perhaps a bug: memtest passmark 7.3: every time i try to boot with memtest CD, to test my ram, pc restart immediately....i cannot see the first screen of the program where you can select which test you can do...this is what happens: pc starts, start reading CD...i see five or more lines written to the screen (it's ok because memtest is starting), then reboot immediately...it's not a stability issue...because it happens everytime and i'm not able to test ram because i m not able to launch the program....it seems more a compatibility issue....anyway my pc is perfectly stable under windows...all settings are at default, except for ram timing (DOCP standard, 2133-14.14.14.35 1.20v) and i have disabled CSM (compatibilty support module)&#8230;i have an admin password for the bios.
> BIOS are 1201...but it happened with 1107 too


Is the last line before reboot something like "checking multiprocessor support"? If it is, the pro version allows you to configure memtest to automatically run in single core mode. I'm pretty sure passmark is aware of the issue (Skylake and Kaby had same issues at release) so perhaps they have an updated version which goes straight to single core mode if it detects a C6H.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I did point out several times that, the P-states values should be left alone. But thanks for the warning.


I'm sorry but you are still not seeing the point, I think. The warning is that you should not be using an offset voltage:

"An additional problem is that the settings are reset whenever DRAM training has failed (see above). Beware of this issue and expect your CPU Core Voltage to be default P0 VID + CPU Core Voltage offset + SMU increase from XFR when this happens. ...our current recommendation is to leave CPU Core Voltage offset at Auto"

I don't want to seem like a pain, but "Guides" do need to give safe recommendations. According to elmor, your recommendation is not safe.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> But they keep changing in HWinfo, CPUZ and HWMon, even after rebooting with the same manual OC.


Pstate0 CPUVID is the highest value which is used by the CPU under full load on stock frequency, off course it will fall down when the speed declines and the CPU enter state setting 1, 2 and so on.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I'm sorry but you are still not seeing the point, I think. The warning is that you should not be using an offset voltage:
> 
> "An additional problem is that the settings are reset whenever DRAM training has failed (see above). Beware of this issue and expect your CPU Core Voltage to be default P0 VID + CPU Core Voltage offset + SMU increase from XFR when this happens. ...our current recommendation is to leave CPU Core Voltage offset at Auto"


We are talking about 2 different situations. You are reffering to setting Pstates values manualy, I say leave them alone and use BCLK and CPU ratio to overclock.
The CPU always fall back to stock VID if you *don´t* touch the stock Pstats settings. I know because I have tried every setting on Pstates, and they will not overvolts if left alone and only using Offset Voltage, because when training fails and it returnes to stock values, the stock VID values are used by the CPU and everything else is disabled.

Try it if you don´t believe me, set you system as I described and set your RAM to a frequency you know they will not boot at, an see the CPU voltage when the system boots in safe mode.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> We are talking about 2 different situations. You are reffering to setting Pstates values manualy, I say leave them alone and use BCLK and CPU ratio to overclock.
> The CPU always fall back to stock VID if you *don´t* touch the stock Pstats settings. I know because I have tried every setting on Pstates, and they will not overvolts if left alone and only using Offset Voltage, because when training fails and it returnes to stock values, the stock VID values are used by the CPU and everything else is disabled.
> 
> Try it if you don´t believe me, set you system as I described and set your RAM to a frequency you know they will not boot at, an see the CPU voltage when the system boots in safe mode.


OK, you believe one thing to be true, I'll trust elmor, until he posts a different recommendation. I have no problem with that. I just am warning folks who are new to this motherboard, bios, and P-states of his advisory. You are of course free to ignore it.


----------



## Ramad

Edit: Wrong post replay


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> OK, you believe one thing to be true, I'll trust elmor, until he posts a different recommendation. I have no problem with that. I just am warning folks who are new to this motherboard, bios, and P-states of his advisory. You are of course free to ignore it.


I value your warning and did say thanks


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Pstate0 CPUVID is the highest value which is used by the CPU under full load on stock frequency, off course it will fall down when the speed declines and the CPU enter state setting 1, 2 and so on.


Even without Zenstates or Pstate OC and a manual OC it changes. I'm not sure we should even take VID into account with Ryzen and the current metering tools we have.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Even without Zenstates or Pstate OC and a manual OC it changes. I'm not sure we should even take VID into account with Ryzen and the current metering tools we have.


What VID value do you get when it changes?

If your VID is 1.2V and offset is 0.2V:

If it changes to 0.5V and your offset is 0.2V that will result in a CPU voltage of (0.5+0.2)V=0.7V
If it changes to 1V and your offset again is 0.2V then your CPU voltage will be (1+0.2)=1.2V
If you are at full load then your CPU voltage is (1.2+0.2)V= 1.4V

I don´t see the problem if VID falls because there is no CPU load. I did point out to use the highest VID value which you can get from the BIOS in Pstate0.


----------



## Ramad

By the way, nobody needs to follow the little guide I wrote, feel free to ignore it if you don´t feel safe to use it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> By the way, nobody needs to follow the little guide I wrote, feel free to ignore it if you don´t feel safe to use it.


what guide?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what guide?


post #15489


----------



## SirisLeOsiris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> *A quick guide to use P-states while overclocking:*
> 
> Edit0: Typo added.


*Puts on his robe and Wizard hat*
It's Custom not costume


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirisLeOsiris*
> 
> *Puts on his robe and Wizard hat*
> It's Custom not costume










it´s Costume in danish. Will correct that.


----------



## district9prawn

Some good results with core parking to 50% in Fire Strike.

I'm seeing a massive boost in the combined score compared to 100% on the HP and AMD balanced plan.

Parking 50
Graphics 1: 150.47
Graphics 2: 123.38
Physics: 64.46
Combined: 36.45

Parking 100
Graphics 1: 149.51
Graphics 2: 122.35
Avg: 64.75
Combined: 29.49

I thought for sure the results would all be within the +/- 2% or so you normally see in 3dm. Those results are the average over 3 runs. ALL THREE of my CP 50% runs returned a combined score which smashed my previous records which I had obtained with suicide runs at higher and unstable cpu/mem clocks.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *district9prawn*
> 
> Some good results with core parking to 50% in Fire Strike.
> 
> I'm seeing a massive boost in the combined score compared to 100% on the HP and AMD balanced plan.
> 
> Parking 50
> Graphics 1: 150.47
> Graphics 2: 123.38
> Physics: 64.46
> Combined: 36.45
> 
> Parking 100
> Graphics 1: 149.51
> Graphics 2: 122.35
> Avg: 64.75
> Combined: 29.49
> 
> I thought for sure the results would all be within the +/- 2% or so you normally see in 3dm. Those results are the average over 3 runs. ALL THREE of my CP 50% runs returned a combined score which smashed my previous records which I had obtained with suicide runs at higher and unstable cpu/mem clocks.


You tested on 90% @ AMD balanced plan?


----------



## bluej511

Curiousity got the better of me. I thought to myself there has to be more between power plans then just core parking difference, so i set BOTH to 50% and heres the results.

hp mode with 50% core parking has better combined score
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12650536/fs/12527705

Now if you compare 100% core parking (factory hp mode on the right) and 50% core parking on the left, a tiny bit of difference.
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12650536/fs/12356866

And between all 3. Reaching VERY close to 20k physics score which is DAMN impressive and only at 3.8 with 3200mhz ram. So right now, for firestrike, it seems like hp mode with 50% core parking is fantastic. As ive said before there are in depth difference between hp mode and balanced mode that need regedit to add to the advanced power setting, however, they are VERY technical and tweaking them could make things MUCH worse.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12650536/fs/12527705/fs/12356866

Grid Autosport got a boost in hp with 50%, RTTR did not, pretty much identical results. Last 2 are balanced and hp both at 50% core parking. Ran it a couple times and got some variances of a couple fps between min and max, avg stayed around the same. Will try Dirt Rally and Tomb Raider now.

i5 4690k/1700x/1700x [email protected](hp)/balanced / 3200 hp/ 3200 bal 50% / 3200 hp 50%

Grid Autosport
Min 86.98 / 69.90 / 82.35 / 82.733 / 87.43 / 88.34 / 91.53
Avg 111.84 / 95.30 / 107.15 / 107.68 / 111.19 / 115.72 / 114.64
Max 156.24 / 132.85 / 139.34 / 142.75 / 144.63 / 151.24 / 151.91

Edit: So not much between hp and balanced both at 50%, seems like balanced does slightly better in games but in synthetic firestrike hp 50% core parking has a good 2% lead (could be within the margin of error though so not really much difference), not sure what else changes so ill stick with balanced at 50%. Not using p-states so i don't downclock anyways.


----------



## Mitzrael777

Question for you guys, dunno if it also happens to you, i have the 1800X overclock or not overclock, when i run cinebench R15, it starts everything is fine, then the screen froze all froze, BUT, in reality all is continuing, just wait couple seconde and POW, all comes back to normal, and even the cinebench score is ok, score vary depending on the overclock.

Even sometimes, cinebench start, all is running, then all freeze, screen turn black, wait, screen turn back on, score is there and good withing the overclock range...

weird but it does that even if not overclock, but not overclock, screen does not turn black, it just froze, i wait all come back with the score, and computer still running perfectly after that.

Only does that with Cinebench, all other thing i do is ok, or work, or play games, encode video etc.. etc.. is ok.

Thanks


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitzrael777*
> 
> Question for you guys, dunno if it also happens to you, i have the 1800X overclock or not overclock, when i run cinebench R15, it starts everything is fine, then the screen froze all froze, BUT, in reality all is continuing, just wait couple seconde and POW, all comes back to normal, and even the cinebench score is ok, score vary depending on the overclock.
> 
> Even sometimes, cinebench start, all is running, then all freeze, screen turn black, wait, screen turn back on, score is there and good withing the overclock range...
> 
> weird but it does that even if not overclock, but not overclock, screen does not turn black, it just froze, i wait all come back with the score, and computer still running perfectly after that.
> 
> Only does that with Cinebench, all other thing i do is ok, or work, or play games, encode video etc.. etc.. is ok.
> 
> Thanks


I cannot say that's ever happened. I would assume some instability, but...everything else appears fine. Hopefully you have no chip or board damage from previous OCs.


----------



## bluej511

Anyone else notice that Rise of the Tomb Raider is so unbelievably reliable haha. The fps in between benchmark runs is all over the place, pointless comparison in my opinion.


----------



## bavarianblessed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitzrael777*
> 
> Question for you guys, dunno if it also happens to you, i have the 1800X overclock or not overclock, when i run cinebench R15, it starts everything is fine, then the screen froze all froze, BUT, in reality all is continuing, just wait couple seconde and POW, all comes back to normal, and even the cinebench score is ok, score vary depending on the overclock.
> 
> Even sometimes, cinebench start, all is running, then all freeze, screen turn black, wait, screen turn back on, score is there and good withing the overclock range...
> 
> weird but it does that even if not overclock, but not overclock, screen does not turn black, it just froze, i wait all come back with the score, and computer still running perfectly after that.
> 
> Only does that with Cinebench, all other thing i do is ok, or work, or play games, encode video etc.. etc.. is ok.
> 
> Thanks


That happens to me when I set the cinebench executable priority to Realtime in the task manager. That's the only time that happens though


----------



## Mitzrael777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*
> 
> That happens to me when I set the cinebench executable priority to Realtime in the task manager. That's the only time that happens though


Yeah also I have mess around de with ryzen power in the ryzen balance profile and set de the idée to 5% instead of letting what amd put which is 90%.

Core is parked maybe, I will try this out tommorow and also check priority.


----------



## Mitzrael777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitzrael777*
> 
> Yeah also I have mess around de with ryzen power in the ryzen balance profile and set de the idle to 5% instead of letting what amd put which is 90%.
> 
> Core is parked maybe, I will try this out tommorow and also check priority.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitzrael777*
> 
> Yeah also I have mess around de with ryzen power in the ryzen balance profile and set de the idée to 5% instead of letting what amd put which is 90%.
> 
> Core is parked maybe, I will try this out tommorow and also check priority.


It won't park during Cinebench, since it uses all cores/threads.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitzrael777*
> 
> Question for you guys, dunno if it also happens to you, i have the 1800X overclock or not overclock, when i run cinebench R15, it starts everything is fine, then the screen froze all froze, BUT, in reality all is continuing, just wait couple seconde and POW, all comes back to normal, and even the cinebench score is ok, score vary depending on the overclock.
> 
> Even sometimes, cinebench start, all is running, then all freeze, screen turn black, wait, screen turn back on, score is there and good withing the overclock range...
> 
> weird but it does that even if not overclock, but not overclock, screen does not turn black, it just froze, i wait all come back with the score, and computer still running perfectly after that.
> 
> Only does that with Cinebench, all other thing i do is ok, or work, or play games, encode video etc.. etc.. is ok.
> 
> Thanks


It happens to me only if my 1800x is at stock speed.

It never happened while OC'd to 4Ghz


----------



## district9prawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> You tested on 90% @ AMD balanced plan?


Yes on AMD plan with min processor state at 90%. No p-states.

I just did some core parking testing on Mass Effect Andromeda multiplayer. By myself.

Parking 50%
Avg: 130
1%: 83
0.1%: 73

Parking 100%
Avg: 136.5
1%: 98
0.1% 77

Between these two settings, cpu usage over the cores is vastly different in ME. With parking at 50%, load is shared over cores 0-7 and cores 8-15 see very little load.
At 100%, odd cores are minimally used (except for core 1) and even cores see most of the load.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *district9prawn*
> 
> Yes on AMD plan with min processor state at 90%. No p-states.
> 
> I just did some core parking testing on Mass Effect Andromeda multiplayer. By myself.
> 
> Parking 50%
> Avg: 130
> 1%: 83
> 0.1%: 73
> 
> Parking 100%
> Avg: 136.5
> 1%: 98
> 0.1% 77
> 
> Between these two settings, cpu usage over the cores is vastly different in ME. With parking at 50%, load is shared over cores 0-7 and cores 8-15 see very little load.
> At 100%, odd cores are minimally used (except for core 1) and even cores see most of the load.


That may be ME:A preferring cores over threads or vice-versa. Do we know which ones are cores and which are threads?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *district9prawn*
> 
> Yes on AMD plan with min processor state at 90%. No p-states.
> 
> I just did some core parking testing on Mass Effect Andromeda multiplayer. By myself.
> 
> Parking 50%
> Avg: 130
> 1%: 83
> 0.1%: 73
> 
> Parking 100%
> Avg: 136.5
> 1%: 98
> 0.1% 77
> 
> Between these two settings, cpu usage over the cores is vastly different in ME. With parking at 50%, load is shared over cores 0-7 and cores 8-15 see very little load.
> At 100%, odd cores are minimally used (except for core 1) and even cores see most of the load.


That is odd indeed. I guess ME favors core parking off. I have a feeling most games probably perform better with core parking off. Otherwise I am guessing AMD would have not made core parking off as the default.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nersty*
> 
> @elmor will Asus be keeping you on the zen/rog projects for a while or will you be bouncing around to the other chipset and platforms? The level of support you guys have shown for this has been great.


I will definitely be moving around depending on what we're working with. Mainly Apex and whatever's the enthusiast AMD board. Additionally we have Computex coming up over here which will take up a lot of my time during the next 2-3 weeks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> And while we are at it: I just finished another 30 loops of ITB AVX max without errors. I am now on 0003 (Flashback) + 1201 (Ezflash).
> 
> @elmor Why would setting phase control to Asus Optimized and then even back again to Auto lead to my OC becoming unstable? And why would I have to do a Flashback (to 0003) instead of a simple EZflash to fix the situation?


Sorry, can you describe the problem in detail? Preferably step by step so I can replicate.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Half way through May & no AGESA??


We have things working quite well at the moment, just a few quirks. We've asked AMD for permission to release a beta version, waiting for the reply. Otherwise I believe the official date is by the end of the month. Trust me, it's worth the wait. DRAM cold boot problems (starting from fully powered off state) are fixed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Re: Zenstates Elmor - Mine fails to run at every windows boot the first time I click it with the following error:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I click it again after this, it runs fine. I can also exit it and re-start it in the same boot, and it doesn't error. Only when starting it after a reboot. Seems to work fine after it's started the second time, though (also set to run as Admin).
> 
> I honestly don't think IBT and Ryzen get along particularly well. I've more or less removed it from my stress suite, I occasionally run OCCT, but I think it's more or less the same type of code. Nothing pushes the CPU as hard as IBT/OCCT and I don't neccisarily think in a good way, it's a good 20W higher package power, and a good 8-10 degrees hotter with IBT/OCCT than any other stress test, and that's just 15-30 minutes, any more than that, and I'd hate to see what happens. I normally top out around 130w Package Power on my 1600, but OCCT/IBT pushes a bit past 150W, with commiserate heat.
> 
> There are like 8 PStates listed in the BIOS (I think it's P0 through P7) I can't imagine why you'd want to adjust more than 3-4 of them though. I've got 0-3 set to custom (and controlled via ZenStates) and 4-7 set to auto in the BIOS. I'm not sure what Core C6 and Package C6 are, but whatever it is, one of them is a per-core setting and one is the package (entire CPU). As I understand it, CStates are the older and/or Sleep States, but I can't say I know for sure.


Seems it might be starting too fast and the service is not done initializing. I'll look into adding a longer wait period.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pillendreher*
> 
> I can set "AI Overclock Tuner" either to "Auto" or to "DOCP" which only affects memory settings. I didn't change any voltage settings and have now reverse the core ratio to its standard setting.
> 
> Core Voltage still jumps to 1.2 V in P2 causae that's what I put in for P0. If working properly, it should stay at 0.9 V.


Set CPU Core Voltage to Offset mode and +0.00625. Additionally you can try to load defaults, and first set AMD CBS P-states to custom but keep default values before loading the DOCP profile.


----------



## bogustime

Hello, I am new to P-state overclocking with this motherboard using BIOS 1201. I was able to achieve a stable manual overclock of 4 Ghz @ 1.37v on my 1700x. Knowing that, I then set my Pstate0 setting (FID) to 4000 and voltage at 1.35 with a +.0187 offset in the Tweaker's Paradise. When I open up cpu-z and hwinfo, it shows that some of the cores are downclocking to 2ghz, but the voltage still stays constant at 1.37v. I have the windows 10 power plan set to high performance with the minimum processor state at 20%. Should the voltage also be dropping as the cores down clock or is this normal? Thanks in advance.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I'm sorry but you are still not seeing the point, I think. The warning is that you should not be using an offset voltage:
> 
> "An additional problem is that the settings are reset whenever DRAM training has failed (see above). Beware of this issue and expect your CPU Core Voltage to be default P0 VID + CPU Core Voltage offset + SMU increase from XFR when this happens. ...our current recommendation is to leave CPU Core Voltage offset at Auto"
> 
> I don't want to seem like a pain, but "Guides" do need to give safe recommendations. According to elmor, your recommendation is not safe.


I do not use OC software for my 24/7 OC setups







. SO PState OC via UEFI is the way for me







.

What the section in OP does not cover and @Ramad has covered is *Core Performance Boost: [Disabled]*







. So +rep Ramad for OC guide







.

Why is setting CPB: [Disabled] essential if doing PState OC via UEFI?

*With CPB: [Disabled] CPU can not go to PB/XFR*, so it will not reach 1.35-155V in UEFI. Thus when a failed RAM training boot occurs, AMD CBS is reset but Extreme Tweaker is not the *CPU will only go to base clock* and *have considerably lower voltage*. Even adding the offset, which did not reset on Extreme Tweaker page user should be in safe zone for CPU voltage. You can see in this video a failed boot with Pstate OC = CPB off







.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Case 1*

UEFI Defaults.

When Core Performance Boost is [Auto] or [Enabled] CPU can go to "Precision Boost / XFR", so VCORE will reflect this in the monitoring within UEFI. Taking a measurement by DMM will also show this. No section in UEFI shows actual CPU frequency for monitoring at that "instance in time".

*Case 2*

UEFI Defaults with CPB [Disabled].

PB/XFR will be disabled. Monitoring will show "base clock" VCORE set by SMU, measuring with DMM will also show this.

Base clock for R7 1700 is 3GHz, this is PState 0. When "we" change PState 0 to custom "we" see *ceiling* VID, in the case of my R7 1700 1.1875V. *When I measure with DMM I see ~1.000V.
*
*Case 3*

PState 0 OC of 3.8GHz, with CPB [Disabled], with offset of +162mV.

Now as PState 0 is "base clock" and "we" have modified that, SMU snap VCORE upto ceiling VID due to increased CPU clock, add the offset and I reach ~1.35V. IF memory training fail and AMD CBS page reset, Extreme Tweaker does not, then due to CPB [Disabled] CPU go only to default "Base clock" and SMU set VCORE as it wish (in my case ~1.000V), add the offset of +162mV = ~1.162V. IF CPB had been on CPU would have gone to PB/XFR VCORE plus offset = ~1.5V.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Even without Zenstates or Pstate OC and a manual OC it changes. I'm not sure we should even take VID into account with Ryzen and the current metering tools we have.


Yes Ryzen is VIDless in a way.

The SMU does certain "profiling" of the CPU IMO. This must be based on leakage/default clocks, etc.

I have 3x R7 1700, used on same mobo, etc. When they are at base clock ie 3GHz the voltage read on DMM is differing. Same with when ACB of 3.2GHz under PB/XFR mode occurs.

1st Base Clock: (did not get) ACB 3.2GHz: ~1.089V
2nd Base Clock: ~1.000V ACB 3.2GHz: ~1.119V
3rd Base Clock: ~1.045V ACB 3.2GHz: ~1.115V

What we see in PStates section is ceiling VID of a Pstate. When CPU enter OC mode then PB/XFR is out the window, SMU snap the voltage to ceiling of Pstate 0. In the case of R7 1700 1.1875V and R7 1700X/1800X 1.35V.

This snapping is technically why I noted X CPU owners using lower offsets than non X. Usually for a similar OC both types of CPU end up very close on voltage, I have been keeping note of member shares/HWiNFO screenies







.

Also some dynamic state clocking goes on. For example PState 2 has 1550MHz in for my R7 1700. At UEFI defaults I see ~1.4GHz idle, as I OC PState 0 higher and make no other changes idle clock increases up to ceiling value of PState 2.


----------



## district9prawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> That may be ME:A preferring cores over threads or vice-versa. Do we know which ones are cores and which are threads?


I always thought that logical cores 0 and 1 were from the same physical core, and performance wise it didn't matter which was used. I'll freely admit I have no idea if that is really the case though.


----------



## dorbot

I thought even numbers and zero were physical cores, and odd numbered cores were the SMT cores which are not quite real cores, just spare capacity in the physical cores.

But I'm no expert.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Do we know which ones are cores and which are threads?


Even# are core, odd# are SMT, link.


----------



## Timur Born

Does even and odd even matter as long as only one is busy? I always understood SMT/HT as a core using free resources for a second thread. So when only one of the two logical cores 0/1 is busy there shouldn't be a difference. Quick testing via Statuscore and ITB AVX (Linpack) confirmed this.

I also noticed that specific load such as Statuscore and Linpack does not seem to benefit from SMT at all. When two single-thread instances of Linpack are running on different logical cores of the same physical core (like 14/15) then the Gflop result is cut in half. That means that both instances get an even share just as if they were running on a single logical core.

Some test with a non AVX program might be in order.


----------



## Timur Born

The non AVX version of Linpack suffers the same fate, practically zero SMT scaling when two single-thread instances are run on two logical cores that belong to the same physical core. Let's test one instance that runs two threads now.


----------



## Kanuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> We have things working quite well at the moment, just a few quirks. We've asked AMD for permission to release a beta version, waiting for the reply. Otherwise I believe the official date is by the end of the month. Trust me, it's worth the wait. DRAM cold boot problems (starting from fully powered off state) are fixed.


Please send email to AMD to follow up every 5 minutes.
We're too exciting about it... .XD haha..

P.S. I'm just joking.


----------



## Timur Born

And you (Elmor) just postponed the official release by one day by asking AMD to release early.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *district9prawn*
> 
> Yes on AMD plan with min processor state at 90%. No p-states.
> 
> I just did some core parking testing on Mass Effect Andromeda multiplayer. By myself.
> 
> Parking 50%
> Avg: 130
> 1%: 83
> 0.1%: 73
> 
> Parking 100%
> Avg: 136.5
> 1%: 98
> 0.1% 77
> 
> Between these two settings, cpu usage over the *threads* is vastly different in ME. With parking at 50%, load is shared over *threads* 0-7 and *threads* 8-15 see very little load.
> At 100%, odd *threads* are minimally used (except for core 1) and even cores see most of the load.


Lets fix this so we don't confuse people lol, pretty sure we don't have a 16 core CPU. Could be that MEA is actually optimized to use more then 4c/8t and that the core parking is causing it not to be used fully.

You can also try 75%, 95% percent, it can be set to anything. Could also be that MEA isn't optimized very well and it needs to use every thread unevenly.

Now, not bashing your testing but we're only seeing part of the picture, would be nice to see a min fps as well, an actual min and not .1%, could be that at 50% you have a slightly higher min then 100% (highly unlikely i know seeing your numbers).

If a game is optimized to use all threads it will do so regardless of core parking, not sure which Windows version your on as well.

Good result though, i wonder if the results would be the same if it was multi but with more people.

P.S. Have you tried it in HP or balanced with 50% core parking? There are more differences between the 2 if you look in regedit, the amount of options is INSANE. Could be that the core parking (even at 50%) is more aggressive in hp mode rather then balanced?

For all those wondering, these are ALL process power options that we can change, they differ between hp and balanced modes as well (the setting amount does not the setting itself.


----------



## Timur Born

The non AVX version of ITB/Linpack not only doesn't benefit from SMT, but running two threads on two logical cores (14/15) is even slightly slower than using them one logical core (14).

Is there any benchmark that is SMT friendly and allows to set the number of threads being used?!


----------



## Ramad

@gupsterg
Thank you, I too do all my overclocking using only UEFI. It was important to make sure that the user disables CPB, and your video shows clearly that the voltage stay within limits if P-States values stays untouched.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> The non AVX version of ITB/Linpack not only doesn't benefit from SMT, but running two threads on two logical cores (14/15) is even slightly slower than using them one logical core (14).
> 
> Is there any benchmark that is SMT friendly and allows to set the number of threads being used?!


Why not use prime95 v29.1? Much better than IBT.


----------



## Sbb Kbb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Lets fix this so we don't confuse people lol, pretty sure we don't have a 16 core CPU. Could be that MEA is actually optimized to use more then 4c/8t and that the core parking is causing it not to be used fully.
> 
> You can also try 75%, 95% percent, it can be set to anything. Could also be that MEA isn't optimized very well and it needs to use every thread unevenly.
> 
> Now, not bashing your testing but we're only seeing part of the picture, would be nice to see a min fps as well, an actual min and not .1%, could be that at 50% you have a slightly higher min then 100% (highly unlikely i know seeing your numbers).
> 
> If a game is optimized to use all threads it will do so regardless of core parking, not sure which Windows version your on as well.
> 
> Good result though, i wonder if the results would be the same if it was multi but with more people.
> 
> P.S. Have you tried it in HP or balanced with 50% core parking? There are more differences between the 2 if you look in regedit, the amount of options is INSANE. Could be that the core parking (even at 50%) is more aggressive in hp mode rather then balanced?
> 
> For all those wondering, these are ALL process power options that we can change, they differ between hp and balanced modes as well (the setting amount does not the setting itself.


You could try ProcessLasso or the freeware Park Control from the same guy https://bitsum.com/parkcontrol/


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sbb Kbb*
> 
> You could try ProcessLasso or the freeware Park Control from the same guy https://bitsum.com/parkcontrol/


Yea does pretty much the same thing, there are also a few more core parking settings that can be changed but as I'm not sure how they affect core parking i left em alone. If you go thru the entire regedit power options folder and change everything from 1 to 0 you get an ENTIRE list of like 20-30 options under processor state that can all be edited.


----------



## baskura

Any updates on getting the RGB lights to come alive again? My mobo RGB lights and also my G Skill RAM lights have been dead for weeks. How can I be fabulous without RGB?


----------



## Sbb Kbb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea does pretty much the same thing, there are also a few more core parking settings that can be changed but as I'm not sure how they affect core parking i left em alone. If you go thru the entire regedit power options folder and change everything from 1 to 0 you get an ENTIRE list of like 20-30 options under processor state that can all be edited.


Yes, i know,that is the reason iv linked that site because he explains everything and he knows this stuff more than anybody.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sbb Kbb*
> 
> Yes, i know,that is the reason iv linked that site because he explains everything and he knows this stuff more than anybody.


I usually tend to agree with people who write their own software, HOWEVER, it's a bit different on Ryzen. Especially with dual CCXs and data fabric being into play to transfer instructions between CCXs core parking is probably more crucial on Ryzen then on any other platform before it.

Easy proof? I got a bit of a bump by doing 50% core parking on fire strike using hp mode rather then balanced mode (both with 50% core parking). And according to him 100% core parking is best but that's not true in every single case. Also saw an increase from 50% core parking in hp mode rather then 100% in hp mode, now again, this is only in firestrike and synthetic benchmarks are a bit more picky then games.


----------



## bluej511

So here is firestrike with hp mode at 50%, ryzen at 100 and ryzen at 50%. I also checked hwinfo64 and all the cores averaged some usage so firestrike isn't causing any parking all threads being used.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12650536/fs/12652933/fs/12652957

And here is a quick hwinfo64 screenshot to show the core usage while running firestrike even with 50% core parking.


----------



## Sbb Kbb

I didn't mean to say that this is the answer to all our problems, just that it has many good points and the program is more easier to use now for testing than the registry.


----------



## Sbb Kbb

This UNHIDES or HIDES the hiden options in the powerplan directly (commandpromt) without digging in registry.
From bitsum site

Code:



Code:


Execute the following commands to hide or un-hide the primary ON/OFF switch for core parking in the OS:

Show Unresearched Advanced Options

powercfg -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 06cadf0e-64ed-448a-8927-ce7bf90eb35d -ATTRIB_HIDE
powercfg -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 12a0ab44-fe28-4fa9-b3bd-4b64f44960a6 -ATTRIB_HIDE
powercfg -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 40fbefc7-2e9d-4d25-a185-0cfd8574bac6 -ATTRIB_HIDE
powercfg -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 4b92d758-5a24-4851-a470-815d78aee119 -ATTRIB_HIDE
powercfg -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 7b224883-b3cc-4d79-819f-8374152cbe7c -ATTRIB_HIDE
powercfg -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 943c8cb6-6f93-4227-ad87-e9a3feec08d1 -ATTRIB_HIDE
powercfg -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 619b7505-003b-4e82-b7a6-4dd29c300971 -ATTRIB_HIDE

Hide Unresearched Advanced Options

powercfg -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 06cadf0e-64ed-448a-8927-ce7bf90eb35d +ATTRIB_HIDE
powercfg -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 12a0ab44-fe28-4fa9-b3bd-4b64f44960a6 +ATTRIB_HIDE
powercfg -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 40fbefc7-2e9d-4d25-a185-0cfd8574bac6 +ATTRIB_HIDE
powercfg -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 4b92d758-5a24-4851-a470-815d78aee119 +ATTRIB_HIDE
powercfg -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 7b224883-b3cc-4d79-819f-8374152cbe7c +ATTRIB_HIDE
powercfg -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 943c8cb6-6f93-4227-ad87-e9a3feec08d1 +ATTRIB_HIDE
powercfg -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 619b7505-003b-4e82-b7a6-4dd29c300971 +ATTRIB_HIDE


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sbb Kbb*
> 
> I didn't mean to say that this is the answer to all our problems, just that it has many good points and the program is more easier to use now for testing than the registry.


Oh yea i get that no worries, and the registry gets edited once and thats it, after that all core parking percentage settings are changed in the processor management under the advanced power option, essentially the program just edits the registry for you. I find this way easier to use as i don't need another program while running my benchmarks, even having hwinfo64 and msi afterburner running while benching can cause different scores and anomalies (they both still need to use process power and ping sensors to get info)


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sbb Kbb*
> 
> I didn't mean to say that this is the answer to all our problems, just that it has many good points and the program is more easier to use now for testing than the registry.


Oh yea i get that no worries, and the registry gets edited once and thats it, after that all core parking percentage settings are changed in the processor management under the advanced power option, essentially the program just edits the registry for you. I find this way easier to use as i don't need another program while running my benchmarks, even having hwinfo64 and msi afterburner running while benching can cause different scores and anomalies (they both still need to use process power and ping sensors to get info)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sbb Kbb*
> 
> This UNHIDES or HIDES the hiden options in the powerplan directly (commandpromt) without digging in registry.
> From bitsum site
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Execute the following commands to hide or un-hide the primary ON/OFF switch for core parking in the OS:
> 
> Show Unresearched Advanced Options
> 
> powercfg -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 06cadf0e-64ed-448a-8927-ce7bf90eb35d -ATTRIB_HIDE
> powercfg -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 12a0ab44-fe28-4fa9-b3bd-4b64f44960a6 -ATTRIB_HIDE
> powercfg -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 40fbefc7-2e9d-4d25-a185-0cfd8574bac6 -ATTRIB_HIDE
> powercfg -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 4b92d758-5a24-4851-a470-815d78aee119 -ATTRIB_HIDE
> powercfg -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 7b224883-b3cc-4d79-819f-8374152cbe7c -ATTRIB_HIDE
> powercfg -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 943c8cb6-6f93-4227-ad87-e9a3feec08d1 -ATTRIB_HIDE
> powercfg -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 619b7505-003b-4e82-b7a6-4dd29c300971 -ATTRIB_HIDE
> 
> Hide Unresearched Advanced Options
> 
> powercfg -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 06cadf0e-64ed-448a-8927-ce7bf90eb35d +ATTRIB_HIDE
> powercfg -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 12a0ab44-fe28-4fa9-b3bd-4b64f44960a6 +ATTRIB_HIDE
> powercfg -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 40fbefc7-2e9d-4d25-a185-0cfd8574bac6 +ATTRIB_HIDE
> powercfg -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 4b92d758-5a24-4851-a470-815d78aee119 +ATTRIB_HIDE
> powercfg -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 7b224883-b3cc-4d79-819f-8374152cbe7c +ATTRIB_HIDE
> powercfg -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 943c8cb6-6f93-4227-ad87-e9a3feec08d1 +ATTRIB_HIDE
> powercfg -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 619b7505-003b-4e82-b7a6-4dd29c300971 +ATTRIB_HIDE


Yea essentially its just tweaking your registry thru command prompt, now i prefer the registry as each folder tells me EXACTLY what it does and how its changed, either percentage or other functions.


----------



## SlayerEru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> We have things working quite well at the moment, just a few quirks. We've asked AMD for permission to release a beta version, waiting for the reply. Otherwise I believe the official date is by the end of the month. Trust me, it's worth the wait. DRAM cold boot problems (starting from fully powered off state) are fixed.


So the issues where we having, when its being turned on, (after the power is drained out the system - Fully powered off state) is DRAM Cold boot?.

I thought it was related that, the CPU was to cold to start up at first, before it started to boot properly OR of how the settings aren't being saved of somewhat. (i dont know which one is the true problem that is causing our cold boot problem







)

Hopefully someone knows the true Culprit


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I will definitely be moving around depending on what we're working with. Mainly Apex and whatever's the enthusiast AMD board. Additionally we have Computex coming up over here which will take up a lot of my time during the next 2-3 weeks.
> Sorry, can you describe the problem in detail? Preferably step by step so I can replicate.
> We have things working quite well at the moment, just a few quirks. We've asked AMD for permission to release a beta version, waiting for the reply. Otherwise I believe the official date is by the end of the month. Trust me, it's worth the wait. DRAM cold boot problems (starting from fully powered off state) are fixed.
> Seems it might be starting too fast and the service is not done initializing. I'll look into adding a longer wait period.
> Set CPU Core Voltage to Offset mode and +0.00625. Additionally you can try to load defaults, and first set AMD CBS P-states to custom but keep default values before loading the DOCP profile.


So they sorted cold boot out ACE !!!
I hope rest of pstate overclocking is fixed when combined with bclk overclocking and I'm happy









btw. Still not a single crash cold boot ect since i flashed 1201


----------



## zekikosif

*Hi friends motherboard PCH temperature goes up to 70 degrees FunMark test and games Is this normal?( Graphic Cards Temprature full load 71 degrees) Please help me









System Configuration:Asus Crosshair Vi Hero - Ryzen 1700x-Asus Strix Gtx 1070-Corsair H115i-Evga 850G2-Kingston 2133mhz 16Gb Ram-Nzxt S340-Corsair Af120 Dual Pack Case Fan*


----------



## Johan45

Yeah don't use furmark


----------



## lordzed83

Furmark is good for 1 thing. Melting down TIM on GPU for few minutes thats it. It turns GPUS in to house warmers :d

My 980ti with no power limit draws over 400w on it


----------



## zekikosif

My problem is not the video card , my problem is PCH temprature


----------



## lordzed83

PCH ?? Never seen it go pass 55 on my system with extra volts on eee Everything . Does not sound normal to me.

Anyone else ?? Maybe bad sensor readout ??


----------



## zekikosif

I do not think it's a bad sensor case is hot


----------



## Johan45

Furmarks creates tons of heat, most likely your GPU dumps heat into the case instead of venting out the back. THis makes everything in the case get warmer. The only reason the PCH would be getting hot while testing GFX card would be radiant heat the PCIe lanes for GFX on X370/Ryzen run straight to the CPU not through the PCH


----------



## Timur Born

Concerning cores and SMT, I ran 2 threads of Cinebench forced to 2 logical cores.

Cores 12 + 14: 155
Cores 14 + 15: 227

Funky. So sharing both threads on a single physical core + SMT nets higher results than using two physically different cores? Who would have thought that? What's the possible explanation? L1/L2 cache being shared between the 2 threads on a single physical core?


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I will definitely be moving around depending on what we're working with. Mainly Apex and whatever's the enthusiast AMD board. Additionally we have Computex coming up over here which will take up a lot of my time during the next 2-3 weeks.
> Sorry, can you describe the problem in detail? Preferably step by step so I can replicate.
> We have things working quite well at the moment, just a few quirks. We've asked AMD for permission to release a beta version, waiting for the reply. Otherwise I believe the official date is by the end of the month. Trust me, it's worth the wait. DRAM cold boot problems (starting from fully powered off state) are fixed.
> Seems it might be starting too fast and the service is not done initializing. I'll look into adding a longer wait period.
> Set CPU Core Voltage to Offset mode and +0.00625. Additionally you can try to load defaults, and first set AMD CBS P-states to custom but keep default values before loading the DOCP profile.


Elmor: Regarding ZenStates - there's also a very quick command prompt window popup after start just before the white error box (which does not show up on start #2) I can't read it's output obviously, I just noticed it was there paying close attention today. Is there anything I can run to grab debug output for you, or do you think you can replicate it? Also...my C6H RGB lighting has randomly returned (well maybe not randomly) after I switched my corrupted G.Skill RGB RAM for new RAM...hmm...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I thought even numbers and zero were physical cores, and odd numbered cores were the SMT cores which are not quite real cores, just spare capacity in the physical cores.
> 
> But I'm no expert.


That's what I've always thought also, that's why I mentioned that about his benches.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Does even and odd even matter as long as only one is busy? I always understood SMT/HT as a core using free resources for a second thread. So when only one of the two logical cores 0/1 is busy there shouldn't be a difference. Quick testing via Statuscore and ITB AVX (Linpack) confirmed this.
> 
> I also noticed that specific load such as Statuscore and Linpack does not seem to benefit from SMT at all. When two single-thread instances of Linpack are running on different logical cores of the same physical core (like 14/15) then the Gflop result is cut in half. That means that both instances get an even share just as if they were running on a single logical core.
> 
> Some test with a non AVX program might be in order.


Timur, it does matter as I understand it. Actual real cores are "stronger" than their SMT threads are (able to do more I believe). At least that's how I had it explained back circa 2001 in my Electrical Engineering/Computer Hardware course by my instructor shortly after the Pentium 4s came out....  dunno if that's still true of AMDs SMT implementation, but I'm operating on the (possibly flawed) assumption it is.

Edit: And..you shot my last post in the foot with your first post...this CCX voodoo makes my brain bleed...


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Concerning cores and SMT, I ran 2 threads of Cinebench forced to 2 logical cores.
> 
> Cores 12 + 14: 155
> Cores 14 + 15: 227
> 
> Funky. So sharing both threads on a single physical core + SMT nets higher results than using two physically different cores? Who would have thought that? What's the possible explanation? L1/L2 cache being shared between the 2 threads on a single physical core?


That shouldn't be


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That shouldn't be


Is it possible the software starts counting at 1?


----------



## Timur Born

Since ITB/Linpack (AVX and non AVX) and Statuscore do not benefit from SMT at all, I wonder: What core unit parts do they utilize that cannot be used for SMT purposes?

And here another Cinebench run, this time 4 threads through 4 logical cores (2 physical vs. 4 physical).

Core 8 + 10 + 12 + 14: 245
Core 9 + 11 + 13 + 15: 156
Core 12 + 13 + 14 + 15: 225

At this point I would say that I have to repeat these tests with Cinebench running at highest priority, just to make sure that nothing else interferes. Else it's too susceptible to scheduler influences.


----------



## Johan45

How are testing/setting cores?


----------



## Papa Emeritus

My fans go haywire with the new bios, does anyone have a fix for this? I'm unable to roll back to 1002 because a message pops up stating that's not a proper bios.
Should never have updated...


----------



## Liedin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papa Emeritus*
> 
> My fans go haywire with the new bios, does anyone have a fix for this? I'm unable to roll back to 1002 because a message pops up stating that's not a proper bios.
> Should never have updated...


You could go back to a previous version with bios flashback. This is done while the PC is shutted down and powered. with a usb stick with the Bios you want, plugged in the noted USB2 port (with a white box around it) and pressing for 5-10 seconds the bios flashback button above the top usb port on the backpanel.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papa Emeritus*
> 
> My fans go haywire with the new bios, does anyone have a fix for this? I'm unable to roll back to 1002 because a message pops up stating that's not a proper bios.
> Should never have updated...


Create your own fan profile, but if you really want to go back in bios use USB Flashback.


----------



## Papa Emeritus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liedin*
> 
> You could go back to a previous version with bios flashback. This is done while the PC is shutted down and powered. with a usb stick with the Bios you want, plugged in the noted USB2 port (with a white box around it) and pressing for 5-10 seconds the bios flashback button above the top usb port on the backpanel.


Thanks! The fan profiles works again









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> Create your own fan profile, but if you really want to go back in bios use USB Flashback.


Didn't work for me with the newest bios. I tried setting profiles in the bios and with aisuite without any luck.


----------



## BlazingNanites

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I will definitely be moving around depending on what we're working with. Mainly Apex and whatever's the enthusiast AMD board. Additionally we have Computex coming up over here which will take up a lot of my time during the next 2-3 weeks.
> Sorry, can you describe the problem in detail? Preferably step by step so I can replicate.
> We have things working quite well at the moment, just a few quirks. We've asked AMD for permission to release a beta version, waiting for the reply. Otherwise I believe the official date is by the end of the month. Trust me, it's worth the wait. DRAM cold boot problems (starting from fully powered off state) are fixed.
> Seems it might be starting too fast and the service is not done initializing. I'll look into adding a longer wait period.
> Set CPU Core Voltage to Offset mode and +0.00625. Additionally you can try to load defaults, and first set AMD CBS P-states to custom but keep default values before loading the DOCP profile.


I KNOW you are super busy, but do you have an Aura update/estimate? Asus and G. Skill tech support have no clue. G. Skill Forum administrators are now just apologizing for the lack of progress of their support engineers. It's getting pretty ugly over there


----------



## Jpmboy

Hey guys - I am by no means a "skilled" AMD overclocker and certainly not with ryzen. Rig has been on for a few days (did crunch Boinc for 3 days 2 these settings) and I'm looking for any important advice (eg... "dummy, why aren't you setting this parameter to xxx"). Attached a text file dump of all bios settings
Kit:

C6H
1600x/stock AMD cooler (for now)
GS 3600c15 2x8GB ram kit (and it's a good sample of this sku)
ASUS GTX 1080Ti Strix
Seasonic 760 Platinum
OS Drive: Sammy 951 + WDRaptor(s)

Bios settings:

39m3466_setting.txt 18k .txt file


Now these txt dumps dump everything so the info may be spread out a bit... but _everything_ is there.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Concerning cores and SMT, I ran 2 threads of Cinebench forced to 2 logical cores.
> 
> Cores 12 + 14: 155
> Cores 14 + 15: 227
> 
> Funky. So sharing both threads on a single physical core + SMT nets higher results than using two physically different cores? Who would have thought that? What's the possible explanation? L1/L2 cache being shared between the 2 threads on a single physical core?


If the two physical cores are on two different core complexes, that might make sense, since you'd be forced to go across the infinity fabric for CCX communication. That would introduce more latency, especially depending on your ram speed. But if both cores are in the same CCX, it wouldn't make sense at all.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazingNanites*
> 
> I KNOW you are super busy, but do you have an Aura update/estimate? Asus and G. Skill tech support have no clue. G. Skill Forum administrators are now just apologizing for the lack of progress of their support engineers. It's getting pretty ugly over there


That isn't really the group that Elmor works in from what I have gathered.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> If the two physical cores are on two different core complexes, that might make sense, since you'd be forced to go across the infinity fabric for CCX communication. That would introduce more latency, especially depending on your ram speed. But if both cores are in the same CCX, it wouldn't make sense at all.


It could be the numbering. In some cases, 1 might be the real core, 2 might be from SMT, 3 might be a real core, etc, but then, is it 1,3,5,7 on the first set of four cores, or is 1 on one module, 3 on the other?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> If the two physical cores are on two different core complexes, that might make sense, since you'd be forced to go across the infinity fabric for CCX communication. That would introduce more latency, especially depending on your ram speed. But if both cores are in the same CCX, it wouldn't make sense at all.


I specifically used cores from the same CCX. In the end it turns out that Cinebench is useless for this kind of benchmark! Before I restarted Cinebench before each run, this time I let it run at least once before doing all the different affinity runs. I already knew before that CB gives higher and more reliable results when you run it at least twice, but this time it's even more dramatic.

I use the numbering of Task-Manager and used the *last* cores on purpose to make sure there is no mixing up. Core 0 is the first, Core 15 is the last. So Core 14 + 15 are two logical cores on one physical core.

So here is another set of CB results, this time without CB restart and CPU priority set to Realtime.

Result: 334!

Erm, you might wonder why there is only one result? Yep, I wondered the same. 2 threats on 2 cores, 2 threats on 1 core, 4 threats on 4 cores, 4 threats on 2 cores, they are all the same result of 334. That's why I deem CB useless for this stuff.

So if anyone knows another CPU benchmark that allows to set the number of threats being used inside the benchmark program, please let me know.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Furmarks creates tons of heat, most likely your GPU dumps heat into the case instead of venting out the back. THis makes everything in the case get warmer. The only reason the PCH would be getting hot while testing GFX card would be radiant heat the PCIe lanes for GFX on X370/Ryzen run straight to the CPU not through the PCH


ye but 70c ?? GPU must be at 90 and case must have like 0 ventilation !!!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hey guys - I am by no means a "skilled" AMD overclocker and certainly not with ryzen. Rig has been on for a few days (did crunch Boinc for 3 days 2 these settings) and I'm looking for any important advice (eg... "dummy, why aren't you setting this parameter to xxx"). Attached a text file dump of all bios settings
> Kit:
> 
> C6H
> 1600x/stock AMD cooler (for now)
> GS 3600c15 2x8GB ram kit (and it's a good sample of this sku)
> ASUS GTX 1080Ti Strix
> Seasonic 760 Platinum
> OS Drive: Sammy 951 + WDRaptor(s)
> 
> Bios settings:
> 
> 39m3466_setting.txt 18k .txt file
> 
> 
> Now these txt dumps dump everything so the info may be spread out a bit... but _everything_ is there.


Nothing too hard about overclocking on the CHVI.
I would set the 2666 divider for memory and 14-14-14-14-32 for timings reboot. Then set 120 BCLK ( for 3200 ram better subs), SOC voltage to 1.0V and desired multiplier 32 will have you at 3.8 and will likely run on auto voltage then just tune from there

Did this quickly as the 1700x will be replaced when I'm done benching my 1600x.
3.9 voltage is on auto aside from the SOC which will overvolt if left on it's own. That was with neflix streaming at the same time


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Furmarks creates tons of heat, most likely your GPU dumps heat into the case instead of venting out the back. THis makes everything in the case get warmer. The only reason the PCH would be getting hot while testing GFX card would be radiant heat the PCIe lanes for GFX on X370/Ryzen run straight to the CPU not through the PCH
> 
> 
> 
> ye but 70c ?? GPU must be at 90 and case must have like 0 ventilation !!!
Click to expand...

I never really trust SW in the first place but yes a GFX card in poor ventilation can cause a lot of heat build up


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> post #15489


Thanks. Did a real quick OC following your post and works like a charm. Well done! +1







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Nothing too hard about overclocking on the CHVI.
> I would set the 2666 divider for memory and 14-14-14-14-32 for timings reboot. Then set 120 BCLK ( for 3200 ram better subs), SOC voltage to 1.0V and desired multiplier 32 will have you at 3.8 and will likely run on auto voltage then just tune from there
> 
> Did this quickly as the 1700x will be replaced when I'm done benching my 1600x.
> 3.9 voltage is on auto aside from the SOC which will overvolt if left on it's own. That was with neflix streaming at the same time
> 
> I never really trust SW in the first place but yes a GFX card in poor ventilation can cause a lot of heat build up


Cool Thanks... So I'm currently running 4.0GHz, 3466c14 130 bclk on the ram (it is in the txt file I posted) and when I tested it vs 3200c14 it did not perform better (aid memory bandwidth test and via latency metrics). Been up to 3600c15 but that has yet to pass GSAT.
It's a fun little 6 core!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> post #15489
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Did a real quick OC following your post and works like a charm. Well done! +1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Nothing too hard about overclocking on the CHVI.
> I would set the 2666 divider for memory and 14-14-14-14-32 for timings reboot. Then set 120 BCLK ( for 3200 ram better subs), SOC voltage to 1.0V and desired multiplier 32 will have you at 3.8 and will likely run on auto voltage then just tune from there
> 
> Did this quickly as the 1700x will be replaced when I'm done benching my 1600x.
> 3.9 voltage is on auto aside from the SOC which will overvolt if left on it's own. That was with neflix streaming at the same time
> 
> I never really trust SW in the first place but yes a GFX card in poor ventilation can cause a lot of heat build up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool Thanks... So I'm currently running 4.0GHz, 3466c14 130 bclk on the ram (it is in the txt file I posted) and when I tested it vs 3200c14 it did not perform better (aid memory bandwidth test and via latency metrics). Been up to 3600c15 but that has yet to pass GSAT.
> It's a fun little 6 core!
Click to expand...

For pushing higher ram speeds, PLL 2.0V, VTTDDR .85-.9V VDDP up to 1.2


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks. Did a real quick OC following your post and works like a charm. Well done! +1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool Thanks... So I'm currently running 4.0GHz, 3466c14 130 bclk on the ram (it is in the txt file I posted) and when I tested it vs 3200c14 it did not perform better (aid memory bandwidth test and via latency metrics). Been up to 3600c15 but that has yet to pass GSAT.
> It's a fun little 6 core!


That's damn nice OC for sure IMO







.

I see you need 1.375V with LLC LVL2 for 3.9GHz, what you use for 4.0GHz?


----------



## eyetrippy

Can someone explain the bclk dividers to me?

Perhaps I am sucking at searching again, but couldn't find anything, and the numbers 1 through 5 is not really meaningful.


----------



## hughjazz44

@elmor

Will the new May BIOS reprogram the EC back to its normal state?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyetrippy*
> 
> Can someone explain the bclk dividers to me?
> 
> Perhaps I am sucking at searching again, but couldn't find anything, and the numbers 1 through 5 is not really meaningful.


BCLK is the baseclock which starts at 100 and is adjustable by 1 MHz steps.
The numbers 1-5 I assume you are referring to LLC which helps stabilize voltage under load.
The dividers are for the ram speeds.
What is it you really have a question about?


----------



## eyetrippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> BCLK is the baseclock which starts at 100 and is adjustable by 1 MHz steps.
> The numbers 1-5 I assume you are referring to LLC which helps stabilize voltage under load.
> The dividers are for the ram speeds.
> What is it you really have a question about?


I'm clear on llc and my question is not about that at all.

We can set bclk frequency, but under that is an option for divider (not the ram speed selection) which has the options 1 through 5(maybe 6, not at pc)

It's that option am enquiring about


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> For pushing higher ram speeds, PLL 2.0V, VTTDDR .85-.9V VDDP up to 1.2











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> That's damn nice OC for sure IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I see you need 1.375V with LLC LVL2 for 3.9GHz, what you use for 4.0GHz?


4.0 has (so far) been up at 1.425-1.435V. Looks to be approx 10mV per core (as usual







). Until I put it under water 4.025 has been my ceilinbg.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> BCLK is the baseclock which starts at 100 and is adjustable by 1 MHz steps.
> The numbers 1-5 I assume you are referring to LLC which helps stabilize voltage under load.
> The dividers are for the ram speeds.
> What is it you really have a question about?


bclk divider allows you to affect, or not, the peg/dmi (or what ever it is called on this platform) separately from the cpu clock. Like Strap on other platforms.


----------



## Johan45

OK I get it, I've never found the need to mess with it so I haven't. I'm fine up over 140 BCLK, if peripherals start to get wonky I drop the PCIe speed.


----------



## Clukos

Isn't PLL affecting the thermal readings anymore? IIRC you can get sub-zero readings if you drop the PLL below 1.8









Edit: Yep just tested, still reporting crazy high temps with higher PLL.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papa Emeritus*
> 
> My fans go haywire with the new bios, does anyone have a fix for this? I'm unable to roll back to 1002 because a message pops up stating that's not a proper bios.
> Should never have updated...


What do you mean when you say "a message pops up stating it's not a proper bios"? If you're talking about the "Evaluation Version" popup text when you have logo off and fast boot off, that was on the bios my board CAME with, so that's not an issue. It just shows how fast AMD pushed the board makers to put these out, they're still essentially beta.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> ye but 70c ?? GPU must be at 90 and case must have like 0 ventilation !!!


Furmark is a nasty evil power virus, so...it certainly could depending on the card, even with ventilation, what card is it?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks. Did a real quick OC following your post and works like a charm. Well done! +1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool Thanks... So I'm currently running 4.0GHz, 3466c14 130 bclk on the ram (it is in the txt file I posted) and when I tested it vs 3200c14 it did not perform better (aid memory bandwidth test and via latency metrics). Been up to 3600c15 but that has yet to pass GSAT.
> It's a fun little 6 core!


You have a 1600 or 1600x? I love my 1600 so far.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.0 has (so far) been up at 1.425-1.435V. Looks to be approx 10mV per core (as usual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Until I put it under water 4.025 has been my ceiling.
> bclk divider allows you to affect, or not, the peg/dmi (or what ever it is called on this platform) separately from the cpu clock. Like Strap on other platforms.


Youch. JPM that's really pushing the limits on voltage as per AMD, as in 1.425 is it, and if it's spiking above that....be careful. Buildzoid said in a video he'd bad a friend of his who'd been running his 1800 at 1.5v solid since he got it have the chip having noticeably degraded, and he'd run it that way perhaps 300 hours, so 1.5 definitely does some life shortening, and you're edging close to it. It's your chip though, so as long as you know and accept the risk...


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> PCH ?? Never seen it go pass 55 on my system with extra volts on eee Everything . Does not sound normal to me.
> 
> Anyone else ?? Maybe bad sensor readout ??


My VRM idles and 54 and only goes up from there on load/gaming. I believe I have adequate cooling, so not sure why its that high...


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> My VRM idles and 54 and only goes up from there on load/gaming. I believe I have adequate cooling, so not sure why its that high...


Im idling about 36°C and thats only because its 27°C in the room (hot day in Southern France today, not good for PC temps), my PCH is at 46°C as well.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> My VRM idles and 54 and only goes up from there on load/gaming. I believe I have adequate cooling, so not sure why its that high...


Under load llc2 400hz pumping 1.438 that pulls 185w under ibt. Max i seen is 56.

Guess u got no ventilation around vrm??

I got 1 and out fans bu cpu/vrm section with external cpu loop.


----------



## Emeeazy

Anyone having a problem running 3200 with F4-3200C14D-16GFX


----------



## wisepds

Hello!!
@Elmor
I have installed 1201 Bios, but, why my bus speed is under 100 mhz?


All speed and Vcore are in auto. Is like XFR doesn't exist








In 1107 bios was 100x 37 =3700 mhz, now is 37 x 97 = 3600 and very fluctuating...
why this?

Thanks!


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zekikosif*
> 
> *Hi friends motherboard PCH temperature goes up to 70 degrees FunMark test and games Is this normal?( Graphic Cards Temprature full load 71 degrees) Please help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System Configuration:Asus Crosshair Vi Hero - Ryzen 1700x-Asus Strix Gtx 1070-Corsair H115i-Evga 850G2-Kingston 2133mhz 16Gb Ram-Nzxt S340-Corsair Af120 Dual Pack Case Fan*


I've had a similar situation with my PCH being at about 65°C at IDLE load, and up to 73°C during games.

The problem was mainly due to the GPU that is plugged in the PCIEX8_2 slot and not the PCIEX16/X8_1 and which produce a lot of heat on the PCH.

My GPU is a MSI 1060, and when IDLE it was at about 60°C, and no fans were running.
Then my airflow wasn't great in my case, and that contributed to the PCH going high in temperature.

Now I've changed my fan curve on the GPU to always spin at about 650 RPM when below 60°C (and is still 100% silent), and the case fans to more more air than the CPU + GPU fan.
This then bring my PCH at a 58°C when IDLE, but it still goes to the 73°C when playing.

As confirmed by @[email protected] on the ASUS forum the temperature is normal and is nothing to worry much about


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emeeazy*
> 
> Anyone having a problem running 3200 with F4-3200C14D-16GFX


Nope, I have had mine up to 3404.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> ye but 70c ?? GPU must be at 90 and case must have like 0 ventilation !!!


In my case, PCH = 70 ºC at load (games), now (writting here) from 43º - 57ºC. I think about low airflow case or much load (cards in PCI buses and HDs connected). T room = 26ºC (28ºC T ambient).


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Furmark is good for 1 thing. Melting down TIM on GPU for few minutes thats it. It turns GPUS in to house warmers :d
> 
> My 980ti with no power limit draws over 400w on it


That is starting to be my thoughts on IBT with Ryzen. I don't know if I will give it any credit anymore. I used to consider my system stable only if it passes the 5 stress tests I use, the usual ones, but with Ryzen to pass IBT you either need to drastically increase voltage or downclock. It just heats up the CPU ridiculously about 10-20C higher than any other stress test and I think I am just going to choose to ignore it from now on. Passing every other stress test, games, and daily work is good enough for me, but I used to be a purist. Maybe if someone makes RBT I will take it into consideration, lol


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> That is starting to be my thoughts on IBT with Ryzen. I don't know if I will give it any credit anymore. I used to consider my system stable only if it passes the 5 stress tests I use, the usual ones, but with Ryzen to pass IBT you either need to drastically increase voltage or downclock. It just heats up the CPU ridiculously about 10-20C higher than any other stress test and I think I am just going to choose to ignore it from now on. Passing every other stress test, games, and daily work is good enough for me, but I used to be a purist. Maybe if someone makes RBT I will take it into consideration, lol


I know 1 thing if i cant pass 10xVery High i can forget about rendering an video in Power director overnight for 7 hours.. And even if i can pass 10xvery high it can still crash !!!! Had that few weeks abck on 1107 bios where passed everything rendering crash few hours in few times till i bumped vcore


----------



## zekikosif

thank you bro you relieved me


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> What do you mean when you say "a message pops up stating it's not a proper bios"? If you're talking about the "Evaluation Version" popup text when you have logo off and fast boot off, that was on the bios my board CAME with, so that's not an issue. It just shows how fast AMD pushed the board makers to put these out, they're still essentially beta.
> 
> Furmark is a nasty evil power virus, so...it certainly could depending on the card, even with ventilation, what card is it?
> 
> You have a 1600 or 1600x? I love my 1600 so far.
> 
> Youch. JPM that's really pushing the limits on voltage as per AMD, as in 1.425 is it, and if it's spiking above that....be careful. Buildzoid said in a video he'd bad a friend of his who'd been running his 1800 at 1.5v solid since he got it have the chip having noticeably degraded, and he'd run it that way perhaps 300 hours, so 1.5 definitely does some life shortening, and you're edging close to it. It's your chip though, so as long as you know and accept the risk...


1600x. yeah - voltage in combo with high loads (current) and uncontrolled temps will do that to any chip. Not to worry, I have a pretty good handle on that kind of stuff - just in the process of learning the "tricks" in the C6H bios.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> That is starting to be my thoughts on IBT with Ryzen. I don't know if I will give it any credit anymore. I used to consider my system stable only if it passes the 5 stress tests I use, the usual ones, but with Ryzen to pass IBT you either need to drastically increase voltage or downclock. It just heats up the CPU ridiculously about 10-20C higher than any other stress test and I think I am just going to choose to ignore it from now on. Passing every other stress test, games, and daily work is good enough for me, but I used to be a purist. Maybe if someone makes RBT I will take it into consideration, lol


Truth...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Truth...


IBT, linpac, and p95 (most FFTs) for that matter hammer the FPU but really don't push multiple parts of the architecture simultaneously. AKA, like doing wind sprints to cover a 10K. IMO, there really is no single package that covers "stability". I tend to use x264 and x265, HCI Memtest, Realbench stress, and maybe a couple of lops of IBT just to check a high current short term load. I mean, unless you are ACTUALLY hunting primes, p95 is not gonna tell you much about a gaming or production rig.
I have x264 running right now at 3900 with 1.375V (after droop) Package is pulling 175W at 74C on the stock cooler, cpu diode is at 63C. (lol - A/C is on! it's 88F here today







)


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> That is starting to be my thoughts on IBT with Ryzen. I don't know if I will give it any credit anymore. I used to consider my system stable only if it passes the 5 stress tests I use, the usual ones, but with Ryzen to pass IBT you either need to drastically increase voltage or downclock. It just heats up the CPU ridiculously about 10-20C higher than any other stress test and I think I am just going to choose to ignore it from now on. Passing every other stress test, games, and daily work is good enough for me, but I used to be a purist. Maybe if someone makes RBT I will take it into consideration, lol


Notice I made a comment to that effect in my last reply to Elmor (which he happened to quote) IBT is off my rotation. OCCT is SIMILAR but doesn't seem as bad (though it's fairly rough). I'm mostly relying on a Cinebench run, 15-30 minutes of Aida64, 15-30 minutes of Realbench, and occasionally 30 minutes of OCCT (besides running 2 memory testers for memory work). Sometimes I run Prime95 for a few hours as well. That's my suite right now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1600x. yeah - voltage in combo with high loads (current) and uncontrolled temps will do that to any chip. Not to worry, I have a pretty good handle on that kind of stuff - just in the process of learning the "tricks" in the C6H bios.


My understanding was his temps and such were under control, simply a matter of too much voltage for daily use for Ryzen, so I wouldn't go above 1.4v (and 1.25-1.5 for SoC). Buildzoid himself said he would not exceed 1.4v for daily use.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I know 1 thing if i cant pass 10xVery High i can forget about rendering an video in Power director overnight for 7 hours.. And even if i can pass 10xvery high it can still crash !!!! Had that few weeks abck on 1107 bios where passed everything rendering crash few hours in few times till i bumped vcore


Yeah I can pass 10 very high, it is maximum or custom at 70-90% ram that fail after about 2-3 10 minute runs. So I have no issue with very high or under, but max or most of ram is wonky.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Notice I made a comment to that effect in my last reply to Elmor (which he happened to quote) IBT is off my rotation. OCCT is SIMILAR but doesn't seem as bad (though it's fairly rough). I'm mostly relying on a Cinebench run, 15-30 minutes of Aida64, 15-30 minutes of Realbench, and occasionally 30 minutes of OCCT (besides running 2 memory testers for memory work). Sometimes I run Prime95 for a few hours as well. That's my suite right now.


yeah - this is where it gets tricky.. if he is talking 1.4 at load - I could agree - especially if he is fully defeating vdroop via LLC (those load transition spikes will degrade gates in short order). Idle voltage is pretty meaningless/harmless (within reason). So... that 1.425V droops under load to 1.395V. I've always considered vdroop as a friend foir 24/7 settings.









if anyone is interested... x264 stresstest: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7gpMyj43ZFjSzJ4Nm0xT3pobjA


----------



## R71800XSS

@elmor or anybody:
Does anyone know reset the motherboards leds (PCH...) with BIOS 1201 (off at all) or how repair software (actually doesn't work)?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Im idling about 36°C and thats only because its 27°C in the room (hot day in Southern France today, not good for PC temps), my PCH is at 46°C as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Under load llc2 400hz pumping 1.438 that pulls 185w under ibt. Max i seen is 56.
> 
> Guess u got no ventilation around vrm??
> 
> I got 1 and out fans bu cpu/vrm section with external cpu loop.


I have two in-take fans in the front and one out-take fan in the back. The two fans in the front should be blowing air to the VRM. Although one of the front fan is blowing air through hot harddrives first so that might be the issue.

My CPU idles at 30°C so not sure why my PCH idles at 57°C. It has never been an issue though. Computer is solid at 3.8ghz @ 1.2625v; SOC @ .0975v; Ram running at 3200 14-14-14-34.


----------



## balanceark

Can anyone recommend a good tool to monitor the voltage to the Ram, CPU, etc? I overclocked my 1800x to 4.0 and my ram is only able to get up to 2666 currently, I left the voltages on Auto but they seem extremely high for auto? is this normal? I remember someone mentioning that the Auto number isn't really what they were running at and they actually ran much lower?

Thanks!


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyetrippy*
> 
> Can someone explain the bclk dividers to me?
> 
> Perhaps I am sucking at searching again, but couldn't find anything, and the numbers 1 through 5 is not really meaningful.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> That's damn nice OC for sure IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> bclk divider allows you to affect, or not, the peg/dmi (or what ever it is called on this platform) separately from the cpu clock. Like Strap on other platforms.
Click to expand...

Ohhh! Someone please tell us more. Is there a way to run BCLK at 120 and the base clock for the PCIe and SATA buses at 100 using these?

(The Crossshair VI Hero User Guide fails to do justice to the scope of this BIOS.)


----------



## Papa Emeritus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> What do you mean when you say "a message pops up stating it's not a proper bios"? If you're talking about the "Evaluation Version" popup text when you have logo off and fast boot off, that was on the bios my board CAME with, so that's not an issue. It just shows how fast AMD pushed the board makers to put these out, they're still essentially beta.


In the bios when i tried to flash it back to 1002. I could only flash to 1107 & 1201 otherwise the message would pop up when trying to flash. It got it sorted though, when i used the flashback option.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *balanceark*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good tool to monitor the voltage to the Ram, CPU, etc? I overclocked my 1800x to 4.0 and my ram is only able to get up to 2666 currently, I left the voltages on Auto but they seem extremely high for auto? is this normal? I remember someone mentioning that the Auto number isn't really what they were running at and they actually ran much lower?
> 
> Thanks!


Digital Multi Meter or Oscilloscope. But even then it is guesswork.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *balanceark*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good tool to monitor the voltage to the Ram, CPU, etc? I overclocked my 1800x to 4.0 and my ram is only able to get up to 2666 currently, I left the voltages on Auto but they seem extremely high for auto? is this normal? I remember someone mentioning that the Auto number isn't really what they were running at and they actually ran much lower?
> 
> Thanks!


Software wise, I recommend HWiNFO. (I use the beta)

https://www.hwinfo.com/


----------



## SpyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emeeazy*
> 
> Anyone having a problem running 3200 with F4-3200C14D-16GFX


I had the same issue when I first up my chvi and 1700x, got f9 and 0d errors on boot when setup at 3200, 2400 would boot OK. I used the @Elmor cold boot issue fix on the front page of this thread to fix it by using bios 003 to update prior to going onto 1107. I use dram vboot @1.4, vsoc @ 1.15 and manual set timings to work, takes 2 boot cycles but does come on at 3200.

From what I've read the next official bios due end of may will fix this issue properly.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Furmark is good for 1 thing. Melting down TIM on GPU for few minutes thats it. It turns GPUS in to house warmers :d
> 
> My 980ti with no power limit draws over 400w on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is starting to be my thoughts on IBT with Ryzen. I don't know if I will give it any credit anymore. I used to consider my system stable only if it passes the 5 stress tests I use, the usual ones, but with Ryzen to pass IBT you either need to drastically increase voltage or downclock. It just heats up the CPU ridiculously about 10-20C higher than any other stress test and I think I am just going to choose to ignore it from now on. Passing every other stress test, games, and daily work is good enough for me, but I used to be a purist. Maybe if someone makes RBT I will take it into consideration, lol
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> That is starting to be my thoughts on IBT with Ryzen. I don't know if I will give it any credit anymore. I used to consider my system stable only if it passes the 5 stress tests I use, the usual ones, but with Ryzen to pass IBT you either need to drastically increase voltage or downclock. It just heats up the CPU ridiculously about 10-20C higher than any other stress test and I think I am just going to choose to ignore it from now on. Passing every other stress test, games, and daily work is good enough for me, but I used to be a purist. Maybe if someone makes RBT I will take it into consideration, lol
> 
> 
> 
> I know 1 thing if i cant pass 10xVery High i can forget about rendering an video in Power director overnight for 7 hours.. And even if i can pass 10xvery high it can still crash !!!! Had that few weeks abck on 1107 bios where passed everything rendering crash few hours in few times till i bumped vcore
Click to expand...

IBT AVX works if you're realistic about your settings, you don't want/need a 24/7 machine pushed to it's limits . This was the first stage in my testing last night ~ 2 hours 20 loops IBT AVX on max at 3.9 while streaming netflix. This CPU is only temporary I want my 1600x in this for my gamer HTPC but I'm not done torturing it yet.


----------



## Clukos

The thing I like about IBT AVX is that it'll catch instability on the infinity fabric really fast and also it is quite good for mem instability too. I'm not about to run 2 hours of it though, that's for sure


----------



## Targonis

Does anyone have any experience with POST code 67 and then the system going dead? I am doing a fresh build with a C6H, and it starts to post, with a final code of 67 before it shuts itself off, and only the clear CMOS button will get it to reboot.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Sorry, can you describe the problem in detail? Preferably step by step so I can replicate.


I did the following 3 times already (except for the EZflash part, but going directly for Flashback):

- Setup a stable overclock. 30x loops of ITB AVX 13000 pass (currently running 3.5h of stable Realbench).
- Change all three phase control settings in BIOS to "Optimized".
- OC does not pass ITB AVX anymore, often failing within 3 loops.
- Change all three phase control settings back to default (Extreme on DRAM, Auto on Vcore and SOC).
- OC still does not pass ITB AVX.
- Increase voltages even though it worked before.
- OC still does not pass.
- Clear CMOS, set up everything the same way it worked before.
- OC does not pass.
- EZflash BIOS and set up everything the same.
- OC does not pass.
- Flashback to 0003 (via USB stick), EZflash to current version, set up everything the same.
- OC does pass!

I also tried the other phase control settings, but to no avail. My current OC settings are:

REFCLK 103.2
Core multiplier 38.5 = 3973
DRAM 3302 (3200) - 14-14-14-14-34

Vcore 1.43
SOC 0.96
DRAM 1.35, DRAM Boot 1.4
VDDP 0.96
PLL 1.8

All advanced options untouched. I did try different ProcODT. For some time I was forced to set Fail_CNT to 2, because 1 kept failing, even though it worked before. This lead to up to 15 retries sometimes. After the last Clear CMOS I am back to 1 without problems.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Yeah I can pass 10 very high, it is maximum or custom at 70-90% ram that fail after about 2-3 10 minute runs. So I have no issue with very high or under, but max or most of ram is wonky.


I never passed max even on my 5820k that Never ever crashed. I just stick to 2xmax pass


----------



## Timur Born

I can do 30 loops maximum, but that's only part of the picture. When I used 1.425 V instead of 1.43 (LLC0) I still got a code 8 crash by quickly starting/stopping "Standard" runs.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I can do 30 loops maximum, but that's only part of the picture. When I used 1.425 V instead of 1.43 (LLC0) I still got a code 8 crash by quickly starting/stopping "Standard" runs.


With my oc i would need to pump 1.45 and llc3 at lest to pass more


----------



## gavinh87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> With my oc i would need to pump 1.45 and llc3 at lest to pass more


One of my 1700's can pass [email protected] 1.4v on maximum with 0 LLC but code 8 crash when I load a game up lol.


----------



## Johan45

SOme of that behavior can be SW/driver/OS corruption


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavinh87*
> 
> One of my 1700's can pass [email protected] 1.4v on maximum with 0 LLC but code 8 crash when I load a game up lol.


I can do up to 4.05 Ghz if I pump lots of volts, 0.1 V more than 4.0 GHz.

But the combination of CPU + RAM OC is more problematic, that's why I decreased the CPU by one notch to 3.973 GHz. The wall gets steeper the closer you get to 4.0 and above, so a single step back can help a lot.


----------



## Pillendreher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Set CPU Core Voltage to Offset mode and +0.00625. Additionally you can try to load defaults, and first set AMD CBS P-states to custom but keep default values before loading the DOCP profile.


I can't set P-States on my Prime B350 - that's why I wanted to give zenstates a try









I'll give the core voltage setting a try.


----------



## gavinh87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> SOme of that behavior can be SW/driver/OS corruption


I originally thought so, so dialled it down to 3.8 and did the exact same thing without issue. Might be worth noting that I get the occasional code 8 crash as soon as I hit windows with 3.9, 3.8 however is solid.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *balanceark*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good tool to monitor the voltage to the Ram, CPU, etc? I overclocked my 1800x to 4.0 and my ram is only able to get up to 2666 currently, I left the voltages on Auto but they seem extremely high for auto? is this normal? I remember someone mentioning that the Auto number isn't really what they were running at and they actually ran much lower?
> 
> Thanks!


AID64 seems to be pretty accurate - I verified it on my C6H with a DMM. within a fgew mV which is pretty amazing.. or a complete coincidence.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I can do 30 loops maximum, but that's only part of the picture. When I used 1.425 V instead of 1.43 (LLC0) I still got a code 8 crash by quickly starting/stopping "Standard" runs.


barring some coding issue, if your cpu washes out when a high load abruptly ends that ca be/ is likey vcore _undershoot_ which is caused by the same current-change-at-constant-voltage effect that leads to overshoot under the same conditions except for when the load begins/resumes. It is a basic principal of current flow in a voltage-"clamped" environment... the voltage swing will decay over time. Try a bit less vdroop.. but this is what linpac will do... cause you to compensate for droop (with LLC) due to a unrealistic and synthetic load. Before changing LLC see if it still washes out when you ctrl-break an x264 run.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavinh87*
> 
> One of my 1700's can pass [email protected] 1.4v on maximum with 0 LLC but code 8 crash when I load a game up lol.


I'm pretty shure most of the crash during stress tests are memory related. had one today.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I do not use OC software for my 24/7 OC setups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . SO PState OC via UEFI is the way for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What the section in OP does not cover and @Ramad has covered is *Core Performance Boost: [Disabled]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So +rep Ramad for OC guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Why is setting CPB: [Disabled] essential if doing PState OC via UEFI?
> 
> *With CPB: [Disabled] CPU can not go to PB/XFR*, so it will not reach 1.35-155V in UEFI. Thus when a failed RAM training boot occurs, AMD CBS is reset but Extreme Tweaker is not the *CPU will only go to base clock* and *have considerably lower voltage*. Even adding the offset, which did not reset on Extreme Tweaker page user should be in safe zone for CPU voltage. You can see in this video a failed boot with Pstate OC = CPB off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Case 1*
> 
> UEFI Defaults.
> 
> When Core Performance Boost is [Auto] or [Enabled] CPU can go to "Precision Boost / XFR", so VCORE will reflect this in the monitoring within UEFI. Taking a measurement by DMM will also show this. No section in UEFI shows actual CPU frequency for monitoring at that "instance in time".
> 
> *Case 2*
> 
> UEFI Defaults with CPB [Disabled].
> 
> PB/XFR will be disabled. Monitoring will show "base clock" VCORE set by SMU, measuring with DMM will also show this.
> 
> Base clock for R7 1700 is 3GHz, this is PState 0. When "we" change PState 0 to custom "we" see *ceiling* VID, in the case of my R7 1700 1.1875V. *When I measure with DMM I see ~1.000V.
> *
> *Case 3*
> 
> PState 0 OC of 3.8GHz, with CPB [Disabled], with offset of +162mV.
> 
> Now as PState 0 is "base clock" and "we" have modified that, SMU snap VCORE upto ceiling VID due to increased CPU clock, add the offset and I reach ~1.35V. IF memory training fail and AMD CBS page reset, Extreme Tweaker does not, then due to CPB [Disabled] CPU go only to default "Base clock" and SMU set VCORE as it wish (in my case ~1.000V), add the offset of +162mV = ~1.162V. IF CPB had been on CPU would have gone to PB/XFR VCORE plus offset = ~1.5V.
> 
> 
> Yes Ryzen is VIDless in a way.
> 
> The SMU does certain "profiling" of the CPU IMO. This must be based on leakage/default clocks, etc.
> 
> I have 3x R7 1700, used on same mobo, etc. When they are at base clock ie 3GHz the voltage read on DMM is differing. Same with when ACB of 3.2GHz under PB/XFR mode occurs.
> 
> 1st Base Clock: (did not get) ACB 3.2GHz: ~1.089V
> 2nd Base Clock: ~1.000V ACB 3.2GHz: ~1.119V
> 3rd Base Clock: ~1.045V ACB 3.2GHz: ~1.115V
> 
> What we see in PStates section is ceiling VID of a Pstate. When CPU enter OC mode then PB/XFR is out the window, SMU snap the voltage to ceiling of Pstate 0. In the case of R7 1700 1.1875V and R7 1700X/1800X 1.35V.
> 
> This snapping is technically why I noted X CPU owners using lower offsets than non X. Usually for a similar OC both types of CPU end up very close on voltage, I have been keeping note of member shares/HWiNFO screenies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also some dynamic state clocking goes on. For example PState 2 has 1550MHz in for my R7 1700. At UEFI defaults I see ~1.4GHz idle, as I OC PState 0 higher and make no other changes idle clock increases up to ceiling value of PState 2.


That makes sense to me, thanks for the explanation.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - this is where it gets tricky.. if he is talking 1.4 at load - I could agree - especially if he is fully defeating vdroop via LLC (those load transition spikes will degrade gates in short order). Idle voltage is pretty meaningless/harmless (within reason). So... that 1.425V droops under load to 1.395V. I've always considered vdroop as a friend foir 24/7 settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if anyone is interested... x264 stresstest: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7gpMyj43ZFjSzJ4Nm0xT3pobjA


I had been meaning to start running x264, thanks for the download link!


----------



## Firann

I have the C6H and the G.Skill Flare X 3200 and I can't get it to boot as 3200. I have tried all DOCP profiles (standard through to 5) and the pc wont boot up. Currently on the DOCP 4 profile and when it tries to boot the first time it switches off and reboots however the RAM doesn't load to 3200 but to the 2880 that DOCP 4 profile is supposed to work.

I have the DRAM voltage and DRAM boot voltage set to 1.35V atm and even tried with the auto settings it gives from DOCP (i.e. DRAM 1.35V and DRAM boot auto).

Any ideas on what to try next?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> barring some coding issue, if your cpu washes out when a high load abruptly ends that ca be/ is likey vcore _undershoot_ which is caused by the same current-change-at-constant-voltage effect that leads to overshoot under the same conditions except for when the load begins/resumes. It is a basic principal of current flow in a voltage-"clamped" environment... the voltage swing will decay over time. Try a bit less vdroop.. but this is what linpac will do... cause you to compensate for droop (with LLC) due to a unrealistic and synthetic load. Before changing LLC see if it still washes out when you ctrl-break an x264 run.


That's why I changed the 1.425 V back to 1.43 V, to keep that abrupt undershot in check. Also a reason why I do more of those abrupt load change test now. ITB is less good for this, because there always is a memory allocation and hash phase in between loops. This already taxes the CPU quite a bit, but not as harsh as the real calculation phase. So this "transition" phase doesn't allow such steep changes.

My version of X264 (CPU Stability Test) doesn't allow for abrupt CTRL-C, it will always finish the loop first before asking to break the batch file. I pulled out an old keyboard that still has the BREAK key, but that doesn't do it either. Fortunately CTRL-Scroll Lock works as break command, so there is something I can test with (quite inconvenient with that old large keyboard). X264 isn't as taxing as AVX Linpack to begin with, though.

At the moment I am testing without LLC, but once I go back to P-state OC I will take another look at the power draw differences between using LLC or not. Using positive Vcore offset is not much of a problem for P-state OC, because you can just decrease the same voltage from lower P-states, but the lowest idle state at 0.4 V will always be affected by the offset, so LLC might help save power at full idle.


----------



## GrooveIsNow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firann*
> 
> I have the C6H and the G.Skill Flare X 3200 and I can't get it to boot as 3200. I have tried all DOCP profiles (standard through to 5) and the pc wont boot up. Currently on the DOCP 4 profile and when it tries to boot the first time it switches off and reboots however the RAM doesn't load to 3200 but to the 2880 that DOCP 4 profile is supposed to work.
> 
> I have the DRAM voltage and DRAM boot voltage set to 1.35V atm and even tried with the auto settings it gives from DOCP (i.e. DRAM 1.35V and DRAM boot auto).
> 
> Any ideas on what to try next?


What Bios are you on? What are your settings? I have the CH6 and G.Skill flare X 3200 and have not had any issues booting at 3200Mhz unless I'm tweaking my overclock settings. Try loading back all the default settings and just set the ram to 3200 either manually in the DRAM settings or the DOCP profiles. Leave everything else on auto and see what happens.


----------



## Firann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrooveIsNow*
> 
> What Bios are you on? What are your settings? I have the CH6 and G.Skill flare X 3200 and have not had any issues booting at 3200Mhz unless I'm tweaking my overclock settings. Try loading back all the default settings and just set the ram to 3200 either manually in the DRAM settings or the DOCP profiles. Leave everything else on auto and see what happens.


Just updated to the newest bios 1102 i think? Only settings i changed so far is the docp to get the ram to work. What docp profile have u selected?

Ram settings atm are docp profile 4 (which picks the ram at 3200 c14) and frequency set to 3200. Vdram also set to 1.35 from auto.


----------



## BHammerhand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firann*
> 
> I have the C6H and the G.Skill Flare X 3200 and I can't get it to boot as 3200. I have tried all DOCP profiles (standard through to 5) and the pc wont boot up. Currently on the DOCP 4 profile and when it tries to boot the first time it switches off and reboots however the RAM doesn't load to 3200 but to the 2880 that DOCP 4 profile is supposed to work.
> 
> I have the DRAM voltage and DRAM boot voltage set to 1.35V atm and even tried with the auto settings it gives from DOCP (i.e. DRAM 1.35V and DRAM boot auto).
> 
> Any ideas on what to try next?


Have you tried setting the ram manually and raising the BCLK? I have a 3200 8GB Flare X kit. I cannot get it to boot at 3200 _unless_ I bump up the BCLK. I can manually set to the 3200mhz ratio with a 101 bus clock and boot all day every day, if I set it to 100 it won't work and always defaults back down to 2400. I can even OC well past 3200, I just can't hit 3200 even.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> I'm pretty shure most of the crash during stress tests are memory related. had one today.


Do you have the AI suite running while testing?


----------



## GrooveIsNow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firann*
> 
> Just updated to the newest bios 1102 i think? Only settings i changed so far is the docp to get the ram to work. What docp profile have u selected?
> 
> Ram settings atm are docp profile 4 (which picks the ram at 3200 c14) and frequency set to 3200. Vdram also set to 1.35 from auto.


Well I set it manually now but when I just received the board I used DOCP standard, picked 3200 from the frequency drop down and that was it. Try it manually entering 14-14-14-14-34. There shouldn't be any reason why you can't boot with 3200. You could try looser timings and maybe give the ram a bit more boot voltage at 1.375 or 1.4.


----------



## Firann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BHammerhand*
> 
> Have you tried setting the ram manually and raising the BCLK? I have a 3200 8GB Flare X kit. I cannot get it to boot at 3200 _unless_ I bump up the BCLK. I can manually set to the 3200mhz ratio with a 101 bus clock and boot all day every day, if I set it to 100 it won't work and always defaults back down to 2400. I can even OC well past 3200, I just can't hit 3200 even.


Havent tried manually just the docp profiles. Docp 4 ic bclk 120 which takes the ram to 3199 and docp 5 is 109 which takes it to exactly 3200.

I'll try setting it up manually tomorrow. However should i choose a specific docp before adjusting? Havent oc'ed in a while tbh and cant remeber ever playing with ram







learning the ropes again!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrooveIsNow*
> 
> Well I set it manually now but when I just received the board I used DOCP standard, picked 3200 from the frequency drop down and that was it. Try it manually entering 14-14-14-14-34. There shouldn't be any reason why you can't boot with 3200. You could try looser timings and maybe give the ram a bit more boot voltage at 1.375 or 1.4.


I'll try that aswell thanks









Edit: forgot to mention that ram is in slots 2 and 4 as per manual.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *balanceark*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good tool to monitor the voltage to the Ram, CPU, etc? I overclocked my 1800x to 4.0 and my ram is only able to get up to 2666 currently, I left the voltages on Auto but they seem extremely high for auto? is this normal? I remember someone mentioning that the Auto number isn't really what they were running at and they actually ran much lower?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> AID64 seems to be pretty accurate - I verified it on my C6H with a DMM. within a fgew mV which is pretty amazing.. or a complete coincidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I can do 30 loops maximum, but that's only part of the picture. When I used 1.425 V instead of 1.43 (LLC0) I still got a code 8 crash by quickly starting/stopping "Standard" runs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> barring some coding issue, if your cpu washes out when a high load abruptly ends that ca be/ is likey vcore _undershoot_ which is caused by the same current-change-at-constant-voltage effect that leads to overshoot under the same conditions except for when the load begins/resumes. It is a basic principal of current flow in a voltage-"clamped" environment... the voltage swing will decay over time. Try a bit less vdroop.. but this is what linpac will do... cause you to compensate for droop (with LLC) due to a unrealistic and synthetic load. Before changing LLC see if it still washes out when you ctrl-break an x264 run.
Click to expand...

You can't go by the ProbeIt points. They don't compensate for the droop. Can be off up to ~ 0.1V for what's really getting to the CPU depending on load.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> *You can't go by the ProbeIt points. They don't compensate for the droop*. Can be off up to ~ 0.1V for what's really getting to the CPU depending on load.










where did you hear this?


----------



## Timur Born

Elmor acknowledged this and you can easily measure it via DMM. Much earlier in this thread people posted pics where you can measure Vcore and SOC on the backside of the CPU socket.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Elmor acknowledged this and you can easily measure it via DMM. Much earlier in this thread people posted pics where you can measure Vcore and SOC on the backside of the CPU socket.


checking...


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with POST code 67 and then the system going dead? I am doing a fresh build with a C6H, and it starts to post, with a final code of 67 before it shuts itself off, and only the clear CMOS button will get it to reboot.


Mobo's manual writes: CPU DXE initialization is started;

look at:
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/336587-31-motherboard-stuck-error-code-stands-initialized#lastAnswer

_"Driver eXecution Environment (DXE) Phase
The Driver Execution Environment (DXE) phase is where most of the system initialization is performed. Pre-EFI Initialization (PEI), the phase prior to DXE, is responsible for initializing permanent memory in the platform so that the DXE phase can be loaded and executed. The state of the system at the end of the PEI phase is passed to the DXE phase through a list of position-independent data structures called Hand-Off Blocks (HOBs). HOBs are described in detail in the Platform Initialization Hand-Off Block Specification.
There are several components in the DXE phase:

"DXE Foundation"
"DXE Dispatcher"
A set of "DXE Drivers"

The Dxe Core produces a set of Boot Services, Runtime Services, and DXE Services. The DXE Dispatcher is responsible for discovering and executing DXE drivers in the correct order. The DXE drivers are responsible for initializing the processor, chipset, and platform components as well as providing software abstractions for system services, console devices, and boot devices. These components work together to initialize the platform and provide the services required to boot an operating system. The DXE phase and Boot Device Selection (BDS) phases work together to establish consoles and attempt the booting of operating systems. The DXE phase is terminated when an operating system is successfully booted. The Dxe Core is composed of boot services code, so no code from the Dxe Core itself is allowed to persist into the OS runtime environment. Only the runtime data structures allocated by the Dxe Core and services and data structured produced by runtime DXE drivers are allowed to persist into the OS runtime environment."_


----------



## Timur Born

HWInfo's SVI2 reading comes pretty close to voltages at the CPU after droop.


----------



## kev8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev8*
> 
> [Subject: NEW PC with sudden Q-CODE 90 + VGA LED and NO BOOT]
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> sorry, I searched but did not found enough, so I decided to share.
> Did someone had this problem?
> 
> - no (visible?) post or boot (neither after flashback of BIOS 1021 / 0902 / clear CMOS / battery out / etc..)
> - White VGA led ON, with Q-CODE 90 (so it seems not related to RAM, but VGA)
> - tried BIOS 0902, 1201
> - *Strange thing:* VGA (Sapphire Ultimate HD7750) functions on another PC (maybe is not stable on this one)
> - no overclock
> - new PC with just Ubuntu usb, and then 1 HD with Ubuntu (from my old PC).
> - PC functioned for a while, but after a while (about 1 hour), it went black screen, then never booted again
> - I will try another low level VGA (HD5450)
> 
> Another question, because I am not sure:
> - do I need to disable motherboard leds from BIOS with my G.SKILL RGB RAM?
> - Can the SPD corruption happen on trident RGB also if not using AURA/G.SKILL Software, but leds are ON from BIOS?
> 
> Many thanks!


Hi, just for documentation, and to possibly help others, I will update my case.

- I always end up with Q-Code 90 and VGA white led ON.
- *Tried 2 different VGA* (functioning on other systems), no luck
- *Tried another RAM* (Kingston 4GB 2133 C14 Hyper FuryX), no luck
- Tried Flashback (all 11 bioses released up now, from 0003 to 1201, with 2 different USB keys), no luck
- Tried multiple Flashback of BIOS1201, 5 times in a row, nothing..
- Tried swapping VGA on the 3 PCI express, no luck
- Tried VGA/HDMI cables, no luck
- Tried loosening the stock Wraith cooler (and also removing it...), no luck
- Tried booting from USB Ubuntu on all USB ports, .. (yes, no luck)
- Reseated various times CPU...
- Tried attaching HDD with Ubuntu to all 8 SATA ports..
- Power supply is Seasonic G series 450W (and no other peripherals connected)
- Motherboard arrived [and then after 1 hour "died"] with BIOS 0902

At this point, I think I can exclude RAM and VGA, and just have to RMA motherboard or CPU.

I have 4 doubts remaining (maybe only @elmor can answer?):

1) Since I swapped the HDD from previous PC, with Athlon II X3, is it possible that, in Ubuntu, the AMD microcode of the previous CPU messed up Ryzen CPU? Is the microcode rewritten to correct one each time I flashback a BIOS?
2) Is it possible that something PCIExpress has been messed up by VGA or on CPU?
3) Is it possible that *psensor* on ubuntu messed up motherboard when reading sensors?
4) Is it possible to have an explanation from ASUS BIOS guys of qcode 90 + VGA led? Does it refer to VGA, CPU/PCIE management, or RAM? (also to understand what part I have to RMA....)

Thank you in advance for possible answers, (if any)!
Sorry for long post.. and thank you for sharing your experiences, I am learning a lot..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You can't go by the ProbeIt points. They don't compensate for the droop. Can be off up to ~ 0.1V for what's really getting to the CPU depending on load.


lol - well that's really stupid silly. Probeit vcore is useless.

AID64 is showing vdroop ... but not a DMM on the Probeit belt. Where's my fischer-price case to mount this thing in.









Idle


Load:


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> Mobo's manual writes: CPU DXE initialization is started;
> 
> look at:
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/336587-31-motherboard-stuck-error-code-stands-initialized#lastAnswer
> 
> _"Driver eXecution Environment (DXE) Phase
> The Driver Execution Environment (DXE) phase is where most of the system initialization is performed. Pre-EFI Initialization (PEI), the phase prior to DXE, is responsible for initializing permanent memory in the platform so that the DXE phase can be loaded and executed. The state of the system at the end of the PEI phase is passed to the DXE phase through a list of position-independent data structures called Hand-Off Blocks (HOBs). HOBs are described in detail in the Platform Initialization Hand-Off Block Specification.
> There are several components in the DXE phase:
> 
> "DXE Foundation"
> "DXE Dispatcher"
> A set of "DXE Drivers"
> 
> The Dxe Core produces a set of Boot Services, Runtime Services, and DXE Services. The DXE Dispatcher is responsible for discovering and executing DXE drivers in the correct order. The DXE drivers are responsible for initializing the processor, chipset, and platform components as well as providing software abstractions for system services, console devices, and boot devices. These components work together to initialize the platform and provide the services required to boot an operating system. The DXE phase and Boot Device Selection (BDS) phases work together to establish consoles and attempt the booting of operating systems. The DXE phase is terminated when an operating system is successfully booted. The Dxe Core is composed of boot services code, so no code from the Dxe Core itself is allowed to persist into the OS runtime environment. Only the runtime data structures allocated by the Dxe Core and services and data structured produced by runtime DXE drivers are allowed to persist into the OS runtime environment."_


The problem was actually a bit more fundamental than that....the case had the power switch reversed(so what should have been the positive was the ground)...so the machine would automatically power on and then power off again as if the power button was being held. Once I isolated it, it was simple.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You can't go by the ProbeIt points. They don't compensate for the droop. Can be off up to ~ 0.1V for what's really getting to the CPU depending on load.
> 
> 
> 
> lol - well that's really stupid silly. Probeit vcore is useless.
> 
> AID64 is showing vdroop ... but not a DMM on the Probeit belt. Where's my fischer-price case to mount this thing in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idle
> 
> 
> Load:
Click to expand...

My sentiments exactly, Might as well just stick some leds on it


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> *Originally Posted by kev8*
> 
> At this point, I think I can exclude RAM and VGA, and just have to RMA motherboard or CPU.
> 
> I have 4 doubts remaining (maybe only @elmor can answer?):
> 
> 1) Since I swapped the HDD from previous PC, with Athlon II X3, is it possible that, in Ubuntu, the AMD microcode of the previous CPU messed up Ryzen CPU? Is the microcode rewritten to correct one each time I flashback a BIOS?
> 2) Is it possible that something PCIExpress has been messed up by VGA or on CPU?
> 3) Is it possible that *psensor* on ubuntu messed up motherboard when reading sensors?
> 4) Is it possible to have an explanation from ASUS BIOS guys of qcode 90 + VGA led? Does it refer to VGA, CPU/PCIE management, or RAM? (also to understand what part I have to RMA....)
> 
> Thank you in advance for possible answers, (if any)!
> Sorry for long post.. and thank you for sharing your experiences, I am learning a lot..


1) No. In my case I had installed Ubuntu and w10 (two HDs) with Phenom II X4 and don't problems.
2) I don´t think it.
3) I don´t think it. I very much doubt that.
4) *if Elmor wants reply to you* (Although I know he is very busy always







)...

I think about motherboards' error, code 90 is about "BDS (Boot Device Selection) phase started" (I have not idea about it..look like system boot don't found and mobo hangs in this code).


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev8*
> 
> [Subject: NEW PC with sudden Q-CODE 90 + VGA LED and NO BOOT]
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> sorry, I searched but did not found enough, so I decided to share.
> Did someone had this problem?
> 
> - no (visible?) post or boot (neither after flashback of BIOS 1021 / 0902 / clear CMOS / battery out / etc..)
> - White VGA led ON, with Q-CODE 90 (so it seems not related to RAM, but VGA)
> - tried BIOS 0902, 1201
> - *Strange thing:* VGA (Sapphire Ultimate HD7750) functions on another PC (maybe is not stable on this one)
> - no overclock
> - new PC with just Ubuntu usb, and then 1 HD with Ubuntu (from my old PC).
> - PC functioned for a while, but after a while (about 1 hour), it went black screen, then never booted again
> - I will try another low level VGA (HD5450)
> 
> *Another question, because I am not sure:
> - do I need to disable motherboard leds from BIOS with my G.SKILL RGB RAM?
> - Can the SPD corruption happen on trident RGB also if not using AURA/G.SKILL Software, but leds are ON from BIOS?*
> 
> Many thanks!


I have not seen a complaint of G.Skill RGB DRAM SPD corruption that did not involve Aura and/or G.Skill software having been used. I do not think the UEFI settings affect the SPD problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev8*
> 
> Hi, just for documentation, and to possibly help others, I will update my case.
> 
> - I always end up with Q-Code 90 and VGA white led ON.
> - *Tried 2 different VGA* (functioning on other systems), no luck
> - *Tried another RAM* (Kingston 4GB 2133 C14 Hyper FuryX), no luck
> - Tried Flashback (all 11 bioses released up now, from 0003 to 1201, with 2 different USB keys), no luck
> - Tried multiple Flashback of BIOS1201, 5 times in a row, nothing..
> - Tried swapping VGA on the 3 PCI express, no luck
> - Tried VGA/HDMI cables, no luck
> - Tried loosening the stock Wraith cooler (and also removing it...), no luck
> - Tried booting from USB Ubuntu on all USB ports, .. (yes, no luck)
> - Reseated various times CPU...
> - Tried attaching HDD with Ubuntu to all 8 SATA ports..
> - Power supply is Seasonic G series 450W (and no other peripherals connected)
> - Motherboard arrived [and then after 1 hour "died"] with BIOS 0902
> 
> At this point, I think I can exclude RAM and VGA, and just have to RMA motherboard or CPU.
> 
> I have 4 doubts remaining (maybe only @elmor can answer?):
> 
> 1) Since I swapped the HDD from previous PC, with Athlon II X3, is it possible that, in Ubuntu, the AMD microcode of the previous CPU messed up Ryzen CPU? Is the microcode rewritten to correct one each time I flashback a BIOS?
> 2) Is it possible that something PCIExpress has been messed up by VGA or on CPU?
> 3) Is it possible that *psensor* on ubuntu messed up motherboard when reading sensors?
> 4) Is it possible to have an explanation from ASUS BIOS guys of qcode 90 + VGA led? Does it refer to VGA, CPU/PCIE management, or RAM? (also to understand what part I have to RMA....)
> 
> Thank you in advance for possible answers, (if any)!
> Sorry for long post.. and thank you for sharing your experiences, I am learning a lot..


Boy, I feel for your situation, it sucks. Do you recall if you were changing anything when that first crash occurred, or if an error code was displayed at that time?

You have tried about everything I would have. In the manual Q Code 90 is "Boot Device Selection (BDS) phase is started". I assume you have tried disconnecting both storage devices at the same time and tried to get into UEFI? Do you ever get anything but a black screen?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You can't go by the ProbeIt points. They don't compensate for the droop. Can be off up to ~ 0.1V for what's really getting to the CPU depending on load.


Hello

Measuring at the ProbeIT points will be inaccurate because of the impedance between the test point and the component. However compensation for droop, whatever this is meant to imply, is not a factor. Vdroop will still be reflected in the measurement taken at the ProbeIT test point but like the steady state voltage will be inaccurate compared to measuring at the component.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - well that's really stupid silly. Probeit vcore is useless.
> 
> AID64 is showing vdroop ... but not a DMM on the Probeit belt. Where's my fischer-price case to mount this thing in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idle
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Load:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Either use min/max on the DMM or a scope to catch droop.


----------



## Ramad

@kev8

Can you enter BIOS, if you can then check your boot order. And you can´t boot using FlashBack usb port.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Measuring at the ProbeIT points will be inaccurate because of the impedance between the test point and the component. However compensation for droop, whatever this is meant to imply, is not a factor. Vdroop will still be reflected in the measurement taken at the ProbeIT test point but like the steady state voltage will be inaccurate compared to measuring at the component.
> Either use min/max on the DMM or a scope to catch droop.


so.. with a constant load which is supposedly holding a "drooped" vcore from a higher static vcore in manual mode, IF the measurement point can show it, it will - right? As do the 4 other rog boards I have running right now. Scope no. min/max - which my Fluke will do should not be necessary/. I'll run the measurements again.. but as you know it takes two to get a realtime picture of a dmm (probe wells would be easier).

EDIT:

Here's what I'm getting Bios, OS AID64 and DMM on probeit

Bios set to 1.375V LLC auto (for this test)

OS Idle: 1.395V DMM = 1.380
Load: 1.352V DMM = 1.387V





lol - leme see if I can get my wife to snap a pic of the DMM
DMM:
Idle


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Load:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






rig:


I know you have measured this... difference?


----------



## Mitzrael777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitzrael777*
> 
> Question for you guys, dunno if it also happens to you, i have the 1800X overclock or not overclock, when i run cinebench R15, it starts everything is fine, then the screen froze all froze, BUT, in reality all is continuing, just wait couple seconde and POW, all comes back to normal, and even the cinebench score is ok, score vary depending on the overclock.
> 
> Even sometimes, cinebench start, all is running, then all freeze, screen turn black, wait, screen turn back on, score is there and good withing the overclock range...
> 
> weird but it does that even if not overclock, but not overclock, screen does not turn black, it just froze, i wait all come back with the score, and computer still running perfectly after that.
> 
> Only does that with Cinebench, all other thing i do is ok, or work, or play games, encode video etc.. etc.. is ok.
> 
> Thanks


Well, after putting back the Ryzen Power profile the idle (Minimum processor state) core back to 90% it do not do this freeze and black screen anymore, dunno how Microsoft manage the core, but when you put a very low value for minimum processor state, it looks like it take time for the core to start up.


----------



## CeltPC

An interesting read from the guys at PC Perspective called "Ryzen Memory Latency's Impact on Weak 1080p Gaming" . They do a good bit of digging and testing.

It dovetails well with the frequency scaling and gaming testing they did earlier, which also includes some testing on power plan impacts on gaming.


----------



## Jpmboy

Probably old news for the regulars here:

Bios vcore = 1.375

*LLC // Idle (AID64/DMM) // Load (AID64/DMM)
Auto // 1.395/1.384V // 1.352/1.386V
1 // 1.395 // 1.352
2 // 1.395 // 1.373/1.392V
3 // 1.395/1.384V // 1.395/1.424V*

looks like LLC 2 is 100% droop compensation at this vcore and freq. LLC3 is running higher than set in bios. LLC 1 or Auto is where I'll run daily.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> An interesting read from the guys at PC Perspective called "Ryzen Memory Latency's Impact on Weak 1080p Gaming" . They do a good bit of digging and testing.
> 
> It dovetails well with the frequency scaling and gaming testing they did earlier, which also includes some testing on power plan impacts on gaming.


I tend to stay away from pcper, they hate anything and everything AMD so a bit odd they're doing a full on research article on it haha. We already knew timings played a part in it but i don't think its anywhere near what people believe, we've already established that speed probably plays an even bigger role (depending on application obviously)


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> An interesting read from the guys at PC Perspective called "Ryzen Memory Latency's Impact on Weak 1080p Gaming" . They do a good bit of digging and testing.
> 
> It dovetails well with the frequency scaling and gaming testing they did earlier, which also includes some testing on power plan impacts on gaming.


We should post about Intel and how the lack of cores leads to many instances where game performance suffers from background tasks, and why Intel has held back the entire computer industry by selling dual-core processors for too long.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I have two in-take fans in the front and one out-take fan in the back. The two fans in the front should be blowing air to the VRM. Although one of the front fan is blowing air through hot harddrives first so that might be the issue.
> 
> My CPU idles at 30°C so not sure why my PCH idles at 57°C. It has never been an issue though. Computer is solid at 3.8ghz @ 1.2625v; SOC @ .0975v; Ram running at 3200 14-14-14-34.


I have my rear fan set as an intake for this reason, that way it blows cool air directly across the VRM area (the CoolerMaster MasterCase Pro 5 also has a "sliding mount" for the rear fan, so you can raise or lower it a couple inches within the range as you mount it). Also my GPU AiO will end up there, so I knew I wanted an intake there for the GPU rad.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firann*
> 
> I have the C6H and the G.Skill Flare X 3200 and I can't get it to boot as 3200. I have tried all DOCP profiles (standard through to 5) and the pc wont boot up. Currently on the DOCP 4 profile and when it tries to boot the first time it switches off and reboots however the RAM doesn't load to 3200 but to the 2880 that DOCP 4 profile is supposed to work.
> 
> I have the DRAM voltage and DRAM boot voltage set to 1.35V atm and even tried with the auto settings it gives from DOCP (i.e. DRAM 1.35V and DRAM boot auto).
> 
> Any ideas on what to try next?


Personally I always start with manual timings. set voltage to 1.4v boot voltage to 1.45 or 1.5v, SoC to 1.1v and just set your freq to 3200, set timings first to something looser like 16-16-16-16-36, and if that works after testing, drop them to 14-14-14-34 (which were the stock timings on the 3200Mhz Trident Z RGB I looked at, and the FlareX should be the same RAM).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> We should post about Intel and how the lack of cores leads to many instances where game performance suffers from background tasks, and why Intel has held back the entire computer industry by selling dual-core processors for too long.


A few sites and Techtubers have noted this. The more layman-oriented "Tech Deals" guy on youtube comments repeatedly that he suffers stutters in gaming on his i7-7700k but chooses to game on his Ryzen 7 1700 because it's a "smoother" experience.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks. Did a real quick OC following your post and works like a charm. Well done! +1


You are welcome. Nice Temps and voltage you have there. Keep it up.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> I have my rear fan set as an intake for this reason, that way it blows cool air directly across the VRM area (the CoolerMaster MasterCase Pro 5 also has a "sliding mount" for the rear fan, so you can raise or lower it a couple inches within the range as you mount it). Also my GPU AiO will end up there, so I knew I wanted an intake there for the GPU rad.
> 
> Personally I always start with manual timings. set voltage to 1.4v boot voltage to 1.45 or 1.5v, SoC to 1.1v and just set your freq to 3200, set timings first to something looser like 16-16-16-16-36, and if that works after testing, drop them to 14-14-14-34 (which were the stock timings on the 3200Mhz Trident Z RGB I looked at, and the FlareX should be the same RAM).
> 
> A few sites and Techtubers have noted this. The more layman-oriented "Tech Deals" guy on youtube comments repeatedly that he suffers stutters in gaming on his i7-7700k but chooses to game on his Ryzen 7 1700 because it's a "smoother" experience.


Steve from Hardwareunboxed said the exact same thing and watching his BF1 footage you can see its totally true.

Ive noticed it as well in some games but have noticed strange issues i didn't have before on my 4690k.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I tend to stay away from pcper, they hate anything and everything AMD so a bit odd they're doing a full on research article on it haha. We already knew timings played a part in it but i don't think its anywhere near what people believe, we've already established that speed probably plays an even bigger role (depending on application obviously)


In general I agree, but at least they do dig deeper than the typical crap sites, and their bottom line on the R 5's was that they are a "compelling solution". So they seem to be coming around. lol. I think for me, the bottom line is that:

1. I need to remember not to overly use benchmarks and synthetics as a basis of judging the impact of frequency / timing on gaming performance. Games are overall affected significantly more than these as .well as most applications.

2. If I were in a situation of choosing a frequency bump or tighter timings, go for speed, doh. I really have not found I had to make a choice between the two.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> We should post about Intel and how the lack of cores leads to many instances where game performance suffers from background tasks, and why Intel has held back the entire computer industry by selling dual-core processors for too long.


And of course as you go to higher resolutions, the advantage for Ryzen increases with the benefits you cite, as the Intel "1080p advantage" disappears anyway (which even at 1080p you are only talking about for a balls to wall clock on an i7-7700, despite Intel incredibly telling owners not to overclock!)


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so.. with a constant load which is supposedly holding a "drooped" vcore from a higher static vcore in manual mode, IF the measurement point can show it, it will - right? As do the 4 other rog boards I have running right now. Scope no. min/max - which my Fluke will do should not be necessary/. I'll run the measurements again.. but as you know it takes two to get a realtime picture of a dmm (probe wells would be easier).
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Here's what I'm getting Bios, OS AID64 and DMM on probeit
> 
> Bios set to 1.375V LLC auto (for this test)
> 
> OS Idle: 1.395V DMM = 1.380
> Load: 1.352V DMM = 1.387V
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol - leme see if I can get my wife to snap a pic of the DMM
> DMM:
> Idle
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Load:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rig:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you have measured this... difference?


Hello

I don't put much stock in software reporting on this platform. Channel 1 is at the CPU socket and channel 2 at the ProbeIT point. 1.3375V set in the BIOS.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I don't put much stock in software reporting on this platform. Channel 1 is at the CPU socket and channel 2 at the ProbeIT point. 1.3375V set in the BIOS.


What llc are you running here?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I don't put much stock in software reporting on this platform. Channel 1 is at the CPU socket and channel 2 at the ProbeIT point. 1.3375V set in the BIOS.


So .03mv less at the probeit point then cpu socket, thats not very much at all, if software reports close to both or in between its plenty good enough.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> What llc are you running here?


Hello

LLC is set to auto. I haven't tested if the auto setting might change based on CPU or memory speed. Current speeds are below. It's also possible that the software reported voltage is a value that is being internally regulated by the processor.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I don't put much stock in software reporting on this platform. Channel 1 is at the CPU socket and channel 2 at the ProbeIT point. 1.3375V set in the BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks bud.
Yeah - I understand the _drop_ between the socket and probeit, But I still don;t see the probeit showing vdroop... unless, if we discount the report to the OS, there is none and the llc settings auto and 1 are flat with higher only adding voltage above the delivered set value. Scope is cool, but how is this showing any droop vs your bios setting? Seems to be delivering more at the socket than you asked it to.








anywho, it is a fun little 6 core even if it needs to mature a bit. promising.









edit: do you consider the 10-20mV range a wash?

edits: lol, since I think you are at 1uSec... what's the over/under look like?


----------



## remnants

Hey, Praz, how'd you customize your Rigol scope? Did you edit the photo or have you a way to put your name in on the scope screen?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I don't put much stock in software reporting on this platform. Channel 1 is at the CPU socket and channel 2 at the ProbeIT point. 1.3375V set in the BIOS.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Hey, Praz, how'd you customize your Rigol scope? Did you edit the photo or have you a way to put your name in on the scope screen?


Hello

The firmware is hacked. It's not something I recommend though. I have already ruined one messing with the firmware. The plus side is they are relatively inexpensive. I keep a couple on hand so that my other scopes are readily available when the needs arises. Besides whatever might be in the process of repair I seem to always have 3 or 4 projects going on so can't have too many tools.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Just for the heads up. Two things.

1) Now that I don't run the AI suite I could go back from 1.41V to 1.375V (4Ghz)...When I was running the AI suite only 1.41V made it stable while testing but still giving random crashes at idle.

2) I could successfully set the Fans to 700RPM and the Pump to 1400RPM from the BIOS.....I just needed to run the Fan Profiler again and set up things accordingly.

So...no more stinky AI Suite for me anymore. It served it's purpose to find the right initial values while experimenting but there's no way I'm gonna run that buggy crap in my system.


----------



## Naeem

Anyone else having issues with power settings randomly auto sets to power saver mode and pc crashes to error code 8 once pc go sleep ?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> Anyone else having issues with power settings randomly auto sets to power saver mode and pc crashes to error code 8 once pc go sleep ?


Had windows changing the power plan from High Perf to Balanced in the past. I think a windows patch fixed it.


----------



## remnants

Thanks, Praz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> Hello
> 
> The firmware is hacked. It's not something I recommend though. I have already ruined one messing with the firmware. The plus side is they are relatively inexpensive. I keep a couple on hand so that my other scopes are readily available when the needs arises. Besides whatever might be in the process of repair I seem to always have 3 or 4 projects going on so can't have too many tools.


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> It's the same board just bundled with the wifi module. *I'll try to look up if it will be possible to buy them separately*.


Any news?


----------



## finalheaven

@Benus74

How is your PCH temps now? Mine idles at 56-57 and goes up to 70 or so when my GPU is on full load.


----------



## CeltPC

Sort of like the wifi module, the C6H has a ROG extension (ROG_EXT) header. I'd like to get an OC Panel II to be able to utilize it. Asus does not seem to sell them separately, either. Any suggestions?

Oh,, and for those who have wished this board had two internal USB 2.0 headers, apparently the ROG header can be used.


----------



## hd326

Will Ryzen be able to be used with 3600MHz ram in the future with Bios Updates? Nevermind 3600MHz, I see that G. Skill has some 4266MHz ram, and I saw that a Ryzen processor with high memory ram would yield great FPS gains. I'm very excited about that. Is this coming in the near future?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hd326*
> 
> Will Ryzen be able to be used with 3600MHz ram in the future with Bios Updates? Nevermind 3600MHz, I see that G. Skill has some 4266MHz ram, and I saw that a Ryzen processor with high memory ram would yield great FPS gains. I'm very excited about that. Is this coming in the near future?


You already can using bclk. Just lower the multiplier. If you used bclk of 120 youd get 3800mhz. Just lower the multi to match your oc then stability test RAM.


----------



## hd326

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You already can using bclk. Just lower the multiplier. If you used bclk of 120 youd get 3800mhz. Just lower the multi to match your oc then stability test RAM.


Are you saying this can be done with 3200MHz rated ram? Just asking because I read your build and that's what it says.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I do not use OC software for my 24/7 OC setups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . SO PState OC via UEFI is the way for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What the section in OP does not cover and @Ramad has covered is *Core Performance Boost: [Disabled]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So +rep Ramad for OC guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Why is setting CPB: [Disabled] essential if doing PState OC via UEFI?
> 
> *With CPB: [Disabled] CPU can not go to PB/XFR*, so it will not reach 1.35-155V in UEFI. Thus when a failed RAM training boot occurs, AMD CBS is reset but Extreme Tweaker is not the *CPU will only go to base clock* and *have considerably lower voltage*. Even adding the offset, which did not reset on Extreme Tweaker page user should be in safe zone for CPU voltage. You can see in this video a failed boot with Pstate OC = CPB off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Case 1*
> 
> UEFI Defaults.
> 
> When Core Performance Boost is [Auto] or [Enabled] CPU can go to "Precision Boost / XFR", so VCORE will reflect this in the monitoring within UEFI. Taking a measurement by DMM will also show this. No section in UEFI shows actual CPU frequency for monitoring at that "instance in time".
> 
> *Case 2*
> 
> UEFI Defaults with CPB [Disabled].
> 
> PB/XFR will be disabled. Monitoring will show "base clock" VCORE set by SMU, measuring with DMM will also show this.
> 
> Base clock for R7 1700 is 3GHz, this is PState 0. When "we" change PState 0 to custom "we" see *ceiling* VID, in the case of my R7 1700 1.1875V. *When I measure with DMM I see ~1.000V.
> *
> *Case 3*
> 
> PState 0 OC of 3.8GHz, with CPB [Disabled], with offset of +162mV.
> 
> Now as PState 0 is "base clock" and "we" have modified that, SMU snap VCORE upto ceiling VID due to increased CPU clock, add the offset and I reach ~1.35V. IF memory training fail and AMD CBS page reset, Extreme Tweaker does not, then due to CPB [Disabled] CPU go only to default "Base clock" and SMU set VCORE as it wish (in my case ~1.000V), add the offset of +162mV = ~1.162V. IF CPB had been on CPU would have gone to PB/XFR VCORE plus offset = ~1.5V.
> 
> 
> Yes Ryzen is VIDless in a way.
> 
> The SMU does certain "profiling" of the CPU IMO. This must be based on leakage/default clocks, etc.
> 
> I have 3x R7 1700, used on same mobo, etc. When they are at base clock ie 3GHz the voltage read on DMM is differing. Same with when ACB of 3.2GHz under PB/XFR mode occurs.
> 
> 1st Base Clock: (did not get) ACB 3.2GHz: ~1.089V
> 2nd Base Clock: ~1.000V ACB 3.2GHz: ~1.119V
> 3rd Base Clock: ~1.045V ACB 3.2GHz: ~1.115V
> 
> What we see in PStates section is ceiling VID of a Pstate. When CPU enter OC mode then PB/XFR is out the window, SMU snap the voltage to ceiling of Pstate 0. In the case of R7 1700 1.1875V and R7 1700X/1800X 1.35V.
> 
> This snapping is technically why I noted X CPU owners using lower offsets than non X. Usually for a similar OC both types of CPU end up very close on voltage, I have been keeping note of member shares/HWiNFO screenies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also some dynamic state clocking goes on. For example PState 2 has 1550MHz in for my R7 1700. At UEFI defaults I see ~1.4GHz idle, as I OC PState 0 higher and make no other changes idle clock increases up to ceiling value of PState 2.


I wonder if the next bios will just fix the custom PState VID where you can go higher then default? Then you would not need to use voltage offset to raise voltage to begin with. I also have Performance Boost off and never ran into the high voltage issue on second 1700x. First 1700x behavior on voltages was extremely high when xmp was involved, 1.5v. Second 1700x stays around 1.35v.

Had many issues with getting Zenstates working, it works now but I just prefer to have bios setting the cpu speeds in the end.


----------



## Atingleee

*And a wild @elmor appears*


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> *And a wild @elmor appears*


AMD are sure taking their sweet time responding to those emails


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> AMD are sure taking their sweet time responding to those emails


They just cant fathom our need to tinker..


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @Benus74
> 
> How is your PCH temps now? Mine idles at 56-57 and goes up to 70 or so when my GPU is on full load.


It is about 57-59°C at idle and got to the 72°C while playing, so I guess my airflow could be improved more, but my rig is totally silent at idle and low loads with the fan curve I'm using, so I chose to sacrifice a bit higher temps for silence









I'm also thinking of modding my case to cut out the rear grill that is in front of my exhaust fan, and maybe adding another exhaust fan on the top in order to allow air to flow out more easily.
Maybe I'll get even better temps then


----------



## hd326

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You already can using bclk. Just lower the multiplier. If you used bclk of 120 youd get 3800mhz. Just lower the multi to match your oc then stability test RAM.


Can you tell me where it is in bios? I can't seem to find it. Thanks you.


----------



## Benus74

@hd326
You first need to set your *AI Overclock Tuner* to *manual*, then you can enter the frequency of your BLCK to what you want.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Do you have the AI suite running while testing?


No. I didn't even installed yet.


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Just for the heads up. Two things.
> 
> 1) Now that I don't run the AI suite I could go back from 1.41V to 1.375V (4Ghz)...When I was running the AI suite only 1.41V made it stable while testing but still giving random crashes at idle.
> 
> 2) I could successfully set the Fans to 700RPM and the Pump to 1400RPM from the BIOS.....I just needed to run the Fan Profiler again and set up things accordingly.
> 
> So...no more stinky AI Suite for me anymore. It served it's purpose to find the right initial values while experimenting but there's no way I'm gonna run that buggy crap in my system.


Wait.. Are you saying that you could lower your voltage 0.035V for the same stable OC by not running AI Suite?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Yep.







The AI suite was inducing a random crash.


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AI suite was inducing a random crash.


Interesting.. I may need to play around with this! I've been using Fan Xpert but definitely want to switch over to BIOS control.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Originally Posted by kev8*
> 
> At this point, I think I can exclude RAM and VGA, and just have to RMA motherboard or CPU.
> 
> I have 4 doubts remaining (maybe only @elmor can answer?):
> 
> 1) Since I swapped the HDD from previous PC, with Athlon II X3, is it possible that, in Ubuntu, the AMD microcode of the previous CPU messed up Ryzen CPU? Is the microcode rewritten to correct one each time I flashback a BIOS?
> 2) Is it possible that something PCIExpress has been messed up by VGA or on CPU?
> 3) Is it possible that *psensor* on ubuntu messed up motherboard when reading sensors?
> 4) Is it possible to have an explanation from ASUS BIOS guys of qcode 90 + VGA led? Does it refer to VGA, CPU/PCIE management, or RAM? (also to understand what part I have to RMA....)
> 
> Thank you in advance for possible answers, (if any)!
> Sorry for long post.. and thank you for sharing your experiences, I am learning a lot..
> 
> 
> 
> 1) No. In my case I had installed Ubuntu and w10 (two HDs) with Phenom II X4 and don't problems.
> 2) I don´t think it.
> 3) I don´t think it. I very much doubt that.
> 4) *if Elmor wants reply to you* (Although I know he is very busy always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )...
> 
> I think about motherboards' error, code 90 is about "BDS (Boot Device Selection) phase started" (I have not idea about it..look like system boot don't found and mobo hangs in this code).
Click to expand...

While I think the hardware is pretty immune from damage due to trying to boot some version of Linux, you need to consider these steps.
(a) Try to boot with an empty HDD and see if a POST-completed screen appears (should have ROG logo). If so press del and go into the BIOS and make sure it can detect the drive you are using.
(b) Ryzen support starts with kernel 4.10. Assuming (a) works, then a live DVD or live USB should be used to install the latest (17.04) Ubuntu. Then upgrade to kernel 4.10.something, probably 4.10.0-20 (depends on what software manager presents as ready for Ubuntu; Ubuntu/Mint kernels 4.10.0-xx are built from mainstream kernels 4.10.yy.). Kernel 4.11.something may be available and useful.
(c) In all this the video drive may be limited to VESA, so a proper display presentation will have to wait until you can get a functioning OS to go into Synaptic to install a relevant driver for your video card.

"psensor" depends on "lm-sensors" that is not, as far as I know, yet updated for Ryzen. There is a hack out there I haven't yet tested, but until then, "psensor" won't show much. It is unlikely to damage anything, and in any case I don't think you had a functioning OS yet to run "psensor."

In my historical experience, when Linux boots it checks hardware and if the hardware is different from that of the build, Linux revises its configuration (long boot time possible). However, it may not do this successfully if it doesn't have access to the correct parameters, so this is why you might want to consider installing from a live USB and upgrading the kernel to a version that knows about Ryzen. That said, I installed Mint 18.1, which was built last fall on the 4.4 kernel, and it worked well enough to hack my way to a functioning system. It not only didn't know about Ryzen, it didn't know about my video card either, which made for some inconvenience at first.


----------



## Paperchaser

Hi All,

I want to buy new 3200Mhz memory for my Crosshair VI Hero + Ryzen 1700 (overclocked to 3.8Ghz on 1.3volt) build.



Above you can see the support list.

All the memory's run on 14-14-14-34 / 1.35volt , but i cannot find any other differences.. 16GVR / 16 GVK / 16 GTZ is not telling my anything.

Which memory for the above mentioned build is the best?

Budget around 200 ~ 250EU.


----------



## Shishuan

Hello everyone,
I just update to bios 1201.
It's working well (exept cold boot), but going from 1107 to 1201 I had to increased my voltage from 1.39375V to 1.4125V in Zenstates 0.2.2 for a 40x P0 overecloking.
Is that ok ? In AIDA 64 I can read 1.482V and i can't say if it's too high or just "normal".
I use D.O.C.P standard in bios so i can use my flareX 3200. I also use custom P0, P1 and P2 so i can use Zenstates and Core voltage is on offset and left as "auto".
Should I change some settings ? I read that LLC should stay around level 1 or 2 and PLL should be manually fix to 1.8V. At the moment almost everything is set as auto.
Thanks for the help and really work from all of you !


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paperchaser*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I want to buy new 3200Mhz memory for my Crosshair VI Hero + Ryzen 1700 (overclocked to 3.8Ghz on 1.3volt) build.
> 
> 
> 
> Above you can see the support list.
> 
> All the memory's run on 14-14-14-34 / 1.35volt , but i cannot find any other differences.. 16GVR / 16 GVK / 16 GTZ is not telling my anything.
> 
> Which memory for the above mentioned build is the best?
> 
> Budget around 200 ~ 250EU.


the letters after GTZ mean color. SW= Snow white or something. All GTZ (*G*skill-*T*rident-*Z*), in your graph, are the same memory but different color. chips are the same. samsung b die 3200 cl14.
Buy the fastest you can get with the lowest CL you can get.
End of may should come AMD update that will improve memory support by a mile. I am kind of curious to see if hynix chips will run good also.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paperchaser*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I want to buy new 3200Mhz memory for my Crosshair VI Hero + Ryzen 1700 (overclocked to 3.8Ghz on 1.3volt) build.
> 
> 
> 
> Above you can see the support list.
> 
> All the memory's run on 14-14-14-34 / 1.35volt , but i cannot find any other differences.. 16GVR / 16 GVK / 16 GTZ is not telling my anything.
> 
> Which memory for the above mentioned build is the best?
> 
> Budget around 200 ~ 250EU.


The sticks with TZ in the string are all TridentZ, and the following letters denote what color they are. These should have the same guts. I forget what GV stands for, but a tour of G. Skill's web site should clarify this.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AI suite was inducing a random crash.


Only asus software i have installed was AURA to disable the Rainbow RGB that comes by default, and it works good. Had problems with AI Suite on FX platform so I decided not to install this time and do as much as I can in UEFI BIOS.


----------



## Atingleee

Just curious, say we can actually get the higher frequency RAM to work soon enough. How would a 3200CL14 kit compare to a 4266CL19 kit? Would the latters' latency make it not worth the price difference? (about $70 AUD = $53USD). I'm going to assume the 3200 kit will have more OCing headroom, could you expect to OC the 4266 kit to reduce its latency?


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Sort of like the wifi module, the C6H has a ROG extension (ROG_EXT) header. I'd like to get an OC Panel II to be able to utilize it. Asus does not seem to sell them separately, either. Any suggestions?
> 
> Oh,, and for those who have wished this board had two internal USB 2.0 headers, apparently the ROG header can be used.


It can be, but most USB 2.0 connectors have that one pin blocked out, preventing people from using the ROG header. A straight 4-pin USB 2 would work, but the 2-port ones would require some modification.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> the letters after GTZ mean color. SW= Snow white or something. All GTZ (*G*skill-*T*rident-*Z*), in your graph, are the same memory but different color. chips are the same. samsung b die 3200 cl14.
> Buy the fastest you can get with the lowest CL you can get.
> End of may should come AMD update that will improve memory support by a mile. I am kind of curious to see if hynix chips will run good also.


I will report it once the next BIOS comes out, Hynix 2x16 M-die 3200 rated memory, 16-18-18-36. I have it running at 2400 right now, 0083 lets me run it at 2667. 2993 will post on 0083 with ProcODT of 80, but it is REALLY unstable.


----------



## gupsterg

@Paperchaser

9th Q/A in this G.Skill FAQ.


----------



## Flyn08

Can't wait for the new beta bios o.o i'm constantly checking on this thread like when, back in the days, i was waiting for my first game boy to arrive lol


----------



## Spartoi

Does the the Crosshair VI Hero support DTS connect like previous Crosshair motherboards?


----------



## baskura

Also can't wait for a new bios. I haven't been able to turn my rig off since I've built it because of this cold boot issue!


----------



## Flyn08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baskura*
> 
> Also can't wait for a new bios. I haven't been able to turn my rig off since I've built it because of this cold boot issue!


Really? I have cold boot issue too but it does not reset all of my cfg in bios. It just does that start-restart thing and mess up with my leds...

So it's been weeks since you turned it off last time o.o


----------



## baskura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flyn08*
> 
> Really? I have cold boot issue too but it does not reset all of my cfg in bios. It just does that start-restart thing and mess up with my leds...
> 
> So it's been weeks since you turned it off last time o.o


Yeah, it's been running 24/7. Got a 3.9GHz P-state overclock going and my RAM is stable at 3200MHz 14-14-14-32, system runs beautifully.

Only problem is that if I switch it off, it refuses to boot, regardless of what I do - so I'm just waiting for the firmware to hopefully sort it.

The only other problems I've had with the board is the RGB is dead, as are the RGB lights on my G. Skill RAM. Kind of annoying but again hopefully this will get fixed.

I've re-flashed the SPD info since it was showing signs of corruption. These niggles are annoying!


----------



## Firann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Personally I always start with manual timings. set voltage to 1.4v boot voltage to 1.45 or 1.5v, SoC to 1.1v and just set your freq to 3200, set timings first to something looser like 16-16-16-16-36, and if that works after testing, drop them to 14-14-14-34 (which were the stock timings on the 3200Mhz Trident Z RGB I looked at, and the FlareX should be the same RAM).


Cant get the ram to work no matter what i do. Currently my timings are 16-16-16-36/39 tries changing bclk, changed vdram all the way to 1.45, set soc to 1.1 and i always end with a ram speed to 24x bclk. Starting to get pissed off

Edit: I can boot it to 2962 14-14-14-34 using a blck of 101. Memory frequency with that blck should go to 3232 but if i select the second option (2962) it boots into that.


----------



## NotAgain

I haven't been able to keep up with this topic, but is there any news about a BIOS with QFAN changes?
Now that it's the middle of May and ambient temps are much higher, my CPU is hitting "76C" under load with an NH-D15 and all my fans are running at full speed - which is totally unnecessary.
Either the range needs to be extended to 95C, or the CPU temperature that QFAN reads needs to be offset.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hd326*
> 
> Are you saying this can be done with 3200MHz rated ram? Just asking because I read your build and that's what it says.


You can try to, it doesnt mean it will be stable. Bclk is under overclock tuner set to manual then you change base clock. It will even show you target cpu oc and target ram speed.


----------



## Paperchaser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> the letters after GTZ mean color. SW= Snow white or something. All GTZ (*G*skill-*T*rident-*Z*), in your graph, are the same memory but different color. chips are the same. samsung b die 3200 cl14.
> Buy the fastest you can get with the lowest CL you can get.
> End of may should come AMD update that will improve memory support by a mile. I am kind of curious to see if hynix chips will run good also.


Which one would you take, I don't care about color it can be red/black or RGB.

I'm just curious.


----------



## Firann

So I finally managed to boot my system and into windows at a higher RAM speed.

Currently sitting at 3109 14-14-14-34, VDRAM 1.35 and VDRAM Boot 1.45. I got this by having my BCLK at 106 and then the frequency multiplier used was the 29.33. I can not use the x32 multiplier at all.

107 x 29.33 = 3138 - Crash
108 x 29.33 = 3167 - Crash
109 x 29.33 = 3197 - Crash
99 x 32 = 31.68 - Crash

Dunno what else to try tbh. I tried using higher VDRAM, various BCLK / Frequency multiplier combos and still nothing. I purchased the Flare X 3200, and for almost £200, because they are "Made for AMD" but I guess thats out the window. CPU is also still at its base frequency so I don't know what i'll be able to get once I OC the CPU.


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shishuan*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I just update to bios 1201.
> It's working well (exept cold boot), but going from 1107 to 1201 I had to increased my voltage from 1.39375V to 1.4125V in Zenstates 0.2.2 for a 40x P0 overecloking.
> Is that ok ? In AIDA 64 I can read 1.482V and i can't say if it's too high or just "normal".
> I use D.O.C.P standard in bios so i can use my flareX 3200. I also use custom P0, P1 and P2 so i can use Zenstates and Core voltage is on offset and left as "auto".
> Should I change some settings ? I read that LLC should stay around level 1 or 2 and PLL should be manually fix to 1.8V. At the moment almost everything is set as auto.
> Thanks for the help and really work from all of you !


Wow, is that vcore voltage or memory voltate? if that's your vcore then that's a pretty high voltage you have here, I wouldn't go above 1.425 as mentioned by the AMD marketing rep (can't remember his name) and even that I think is quite high for my own OC.
For a 24/7 OC I would go to 1.40 max vcore and I would even try to get a bit lower if possible (say 1.395V).

Now others may have different opinion about a 24/7 OC, but 1.48 is definitively very high !!


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paperchaser*
> 
> Which one would you take, I don't care about color it can be red/black or RGB.
> 
> I'm just curious.


any of those GTZ 3200 cl14 are nice. But if you find a nice deal and you have the budget go with 3600 cl15.

3600 cl15 on amazon DE


Really it all depends on how good this memories will perform after AMD releases new microcode in the end of the month.

If you can wait I would.

But you can't go wrong with gtz 3200 cl14.
I bought GTZ 3200 cl15 because of a good deal and I can upgrade later when ddr4 prices stop beeing crazy.

there are here much better people that knows a ***** load more about memory than i do.

What memory should he buy guys?


----------



## SpyMaster

I have DTS connect installed as part of the driver set available from Asus.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firann*
> 
> So I finally managed to boot my system and into windows at a higher RAM speed.
> 
> Currently sitting at 3109 14-14-14-34, VDRAM 1.35 and VDRAM Boot 1.45. I got this by having my BCLK at 106 and then the frequency multiplier used was the 29.33. I can not use the x32 multiplier at all.
> 
> 107 x 29.33 = 3138 - Crash
> 108 x 29.33 = 3167 - Crash
> 109 x 29.33 = 3197 - Crash
> 99 x 32 = 31.68 - Crash
> 
> Dunno what else to try tbh. I tried using higher VDRAM, various BCLK / Frequency multiplier combos and still nothing. I purchased the Flare X 3200, and for almost £200, because they are "Made for AMD" but I guess thats out the window. CPU is also still at its base frequency so I don't know what i'll be able to get once I OC the CPU.


There is something not right if your Flare-X ddr4 3200 does not boot up at that speed with A-XMP profile loaded. I have the same kit. Did you check out your memory for errors???? Of course I am using an MSI X370 Titanium motherboard, but that should not matter..


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> There is something not right if your Flare-X ddr4 3200 does not boot up at that speed with A-XMP profile loaded. I have the same kit. Did you check out your memory for errors???? Of course I am using an MSI X370 Titanium motherboard, but that should not matter..


MB can matter a lot here, because each manufacturers have done some special tweaks in their bios to support different types of memory.
So far I think that the Asus BIOS are very good, but for instance the latest version of BIOSes are using 1T command rate and many (hynix particularly) doesn't like 1T and prefer 2T.
Also, getting to 3200Mhz could be related to the CPU itself as it seems that in order to get to those frequencies the CPU has to play nicely with the memory.

Until the new Agesa is released to us, there could be lot of reasons why some memory work on some MB but not on on some others, and why same memory could work or not on same MB based on the CPU being used.

But as soon as AMD wakes up and read their emails, I'm sure they'll send a response to elmor saying: go go go


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> There is something not right if your Flare-X ddr4 3200 does not boot up at that speed with A-XMP profile loaded. I have the same kit. Did you check out your memory for errors???? Of course I am using an MSI X370 Titanium motherboard, but that should not matter..


More useless stuff haha.

First of Asus doesnt have a-xmp profiles, its called DOCP. Second, even buying a flare x kit there is no guarantee it will work at its rated speed, even if its samsung bdie, could be a bad bind. He's not the first one thats had flare x dd4 3200 not work on the ch6.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> MB can matter a lot here, because each manufacturers have done some special tweaks in their bios to support different types of memory.
> So far I think that the Asus BIOS are very good, but for instance the latest version of BIOSes are using 1T command rate and many (hynix particularly) doesn't like 1T and prefer 2T.
> Also, getting to 3200Mhz could be related to the CPU itself as it seems that in order to get to those frequencies the CPU has to play nicely with the memory.
> 
> Until the new Agesa is released to us, there could be lot of reasons why some memory work on some MB but not on on some others, and why same memory could work or not on same MB based on the CPU being used.
> 
> But as soon as AMD wakes up and read their emails, I'm sure they'll send a response to elmor saying: go go go


Don't bother mate, he always posts useless junk and not sure why. It's really not that hard to understand.

Mine is hynix and running 1t on 1107 and it works every time. It's not on the list, its not even made for AMD and it works just fine. Its a gimmick the flarex im starting to think.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hd326*
> 
> Are you saying this can be done with 3200MHz rated ram? Just asking because I read your build and that's what it says.


It's POSSIBLE, but you're taking your chances, just like overclocking a CPU. It's all Silicon Lottery, man.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> Just curious, say we can actually get the higher frequency RAM to work soon enough. How would a 3200CL14 kit compare to a 4266CL19 kit? Would the latters' latency make it not worth the price difference? (about $70 AUD = $53USD). I'm going to assume the 3200 kit will have more OCing headroom, could you expect to OC the 4266 kit to reduce its latency?


I would split the difference and not buy above 3600 at the lowest CL you can get (the price jump from 3200-3600 isn't too bad, the jump above 3600 starts to get crazy, but 250 bucks for 16GB is about my tolerance limit for RAM prices (I payed 224 US for my RGB 3600 CL15 kit).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firann*
> 
> Cant get the ram to work no matter what i do. Currently my timings are 16-16-16-36/39 tries changing bclk, changed vdram all the way to 1.45, set soc to 1.1 and i always end with a ram speed to 24x bclk. Starting to get pissed off
> 
> Edit: I can boot it to 2962 14-14-14-34 using a blck of 101. Memory frequency with that blck should go to 3232 but if i select the second option (2962) it boots into that.


Do you know what kind of die your RAM is? pick up Taiphoon Burner and read it, and look over the report, for example, mine IDs as Samsung B-Die, which is the best you can get for Ryzen right now (which is still no guarantee).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paperchaser*
> 
> Which one would you take, I don't care about color it can be red/black or RGB.
> 
> I'm just curious.


You want Samsung B-Die if you can get it. I'd split the difference and go with 3600 if it's in your price range, 3200 if it's not. Buy the LOWER CAS latency RAM (for example the CL 14 3200 G.Skill stuff is Samsung B, the higher CAS stuff is Hynix. Here's a page with info on Samsung B-Die:
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/62vp2g/clearing_up_any_samsung_bdie_confusion_eg_on/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> More useless stuff haha.
> 
> First of Asus doesnt have a-xmp profiles, its called DOCP. Second, even buying a flare x kit there is no guarantee it will work at its rated speed, even if its samsung bdie, could be a bad bind. He's not the first one thats had flare x dd4 3200 not work on the ch6.
> Don't bother mate, he always posts useless junk and not sure why. It's really not that hard to understand.
> 
> Mine is hynix and running 1t on 1107 and it works every time. It's not on the list, its not even made for AMD and it works just fine. Its a gimmick the flarex im starting to think.


Pretty sure all the FlareX is just Samsung B-Die Single Rank, same as the Trident Z I have. The only difference is they might've pre-screened the ICs I suppose. I'm actually waiting for someone to upload an SPD image of the 3200 CL 14 FlareX to Taiphoon's database so I can compare it directly with the SPD from the 3200 CL 14 Trident Z to see if they changed the timings or coding or anything. Specifically like the timings we can't (yet) change.


----------



## Decoman

oops wrong thread (deleted)


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> MB can matter a lot here, because each manufacturers have done some special tweaks in their bios to support different types of memory.
> So far I think that the Asus BIOS are very good, but for instance the latest version of BIOSes are using 1T command rate and many (hynix particularly) doesn't like 1T and prefer 2T.
> Also, getting to 3200Mhz could be related to the CPU itself as it seems that in order to get to those frequencies the CPU has to play nicely with the memory.
> 
> Until the new Agesa is released to us, there could be lot of reasons why some memory work on some MB but not on on some others, and why same memory could work or not on same MB based on the CPU being used.
> 
> But as soon as AMD wakes up and read their emails, I'm sure they'll send a response to elmor saying: go go go


Mine is also SK Hynix (Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3000C15R) and running 1T on 1107 or 1201 and it works every time, although with star-restart at boot.


----------



## R71800XSS

Does anyone know why DIP5 shows an incorrect BCLK frequency in core speed?


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> Anyone else having issues with power settings randomly auto sets to power saver mode and pc crashes to error code 8 once pc go sleep ?


I think somebody writes (in this long thread) about Ryzen don't must go into sleep mode at moment. You must may used Ryzen balanced and deactivate sleep or suspend mode on energy options (w10).

*Perhaps it's best reply:*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> You may be surprised to learn that this is a problem with your voltages being a hair too low for certain power states, so trying to wake the processor results in the code 8. If you use the high power profile, or the Ryzen balanced power plan, that MAY address it, but again, your voltages may be a hair too low depending on how you did your overclock.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> I think somebody writes (in this long thread) about Ryzen don't must go into sleep mode at moment. You must used Ryzen balanced and deactivate sleep or suspend mode on energy options (w10).


I haven't had any issues with sleep. I don't run it in general when I'm testing OCs, but my machine seems to do it fine (which has not historically been the case with machines I've built, except this one and the one preceding it which work fine).


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> I haven't had any issues with sleep. I don't run it in general when I'm testing OCs, but my machine seems to do it fine (which has not historically been the case with machines I've built, except this one and the one preceding it which work fine).


Truthfully I have not tried it, I have only configured the Ryzen according to what I have read on this thread, but it's good know it works.


----------



## Awolagent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firann*
> 
> So I finally managed to boot my system and into windows at a higher RAM speed.
> 
> Currently sitting at 3109 14-14-14-34, VDRAM 1.35 and VDRAM Boot 1.45. I got this by having my BCLK at 106 and then the frequency multiplier used was the 29.33. I can not use the x32 multiplier at all.
> 
> 107 x 29.33 = 3138 - Crash
> 108 x 29.33 = 3167 - Crash
> 109 x 29.33 = 3197 - Crash
> 99 x 32 = 31.68 - Crash
> 
> Dunno what else to try tbh. I tried using higher VDRAM, various BCLK / Frequency multiplier combos and still nothing. I purchased the Flare X 3200, and for almost £200, because they are "Made for AMD" but I guess thats out the window. CPU is also still at its base frequency so I don't know what i'll be able to get once I OC the CPU.


Try the 32x multiplier with your 106 bclk (or 105 or 107). My computer hates all memory speeds near 3200mhz, but is fine above or below. My process sounds very similar to yours. Push above 3200mhz. I suspect when you say you can't use the x32 multiplier at all, you haven't tried a wide range of bclk overclocks.


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> I would split the difference and not buy above 3600 at the lowest CL you can get (the price jump from 3200-3600 isn't too bad, the jump above 3600 starts to get crazy, but 250 bucks for 16GB is about my tolerance limit for RAM prices (I payed 224 US for my RGB 3600 CL15 kit).


What about if the difference between a 3600CL16 kit and a 4266CL19 kit was about $12USD? (Prices in AUS make no sense xD)

3600: https://www.mwave.com.au/product/gskill-trident-z-rgb-16gb-2x-8gb-ddr4-3600mhz-memory-ab95246
4266: https://www.mwave.com.au/product/gskill-trident-z-rgb-16gb-2x-8gb-ddr4-4266mhz-memory-ab94988

And just to throw another in the mix, a 4133 CL19 kit: https://www.mwave.com.au/product/gskill-trident-z-rgb-16gb-2x-8gb-ddr4-4133mhz-memory-ab94987

Which would you all go for?


----------



## Paperchaser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> any of those GTZ 3200 cl14 are nice. But if you find a nice deal and you have the budget go with 3600 cl15.
> 
> 3600 cl15 on amazon DE
> 
> 
> Really it all depends on how good this memories will perform after AMD releases new microcode in the end of the month.
> 
> If you can wait I would.
> 
> But you can't go wrong with gtz 3200 cl14.
> I bought GTZ 3200 cl15 because of a good deal and I can upgrade later when ddr4 prices stop beeing crazy.
> 
> there are here much better people that knows a ***** load more about memory than i do.
> 
> What memory should he buy guys?


Thank you bro!

G.Skill Trident Z F4-3200C14D-16GTZ is €200 in The Netherlands.. that's a nice price.. i think 3600Mhz is a overkill.

I think I will buy G.Skill Trident Z F4-3200C14D-16GTZ for my Ryzen 1700 + Crosshair VI Hero.. or are there people with other idea's for me? I need to purchase this before Tuesday because I cannot use my system right now.. already sold 32gb 2400Mhz memory.


----------



## Auxillary Field

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paperchaser*
> 
> Thank you bro!
> 
> G.Skill Trident Z F4-3200C14D-16GTZ is €200 in The Netherlands.. that's a nice price.. i think 3600Mhz is a overkill.
> 
> I think I will buy G.Skill Trident Z F4-3200C14D-16GTZ for my Ryzen 1700 + Crosshair VI Hero.. or are there people with other idea's for me? I need to purchase this before Tuesday because I cannot use my system right now.. already sold 32gb 2400Mhz memory.


I've been running these https://tweakers.net/pricewatch/458074/corsair-vengeance-lpx-cmk16gx4m2b3000c15.html @ 3200strap/CL16 in combination with a 1700, and while they're not samsung B-die (Hynx, not sure what chips exactly) I haven't had any problems running these sticks at this speed since BIOS 0082 or so. Of course there are probably better options but these sticks are relatively cheap compared to B die. Still YMMV since it also depends on your cpu.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firann*
> 
> So I finally managed to boot my system and into windows at a higher RAM speed.
> 
> Currently sitting at 3109 14-14-14-34, VDRAM 1.35 and VDRAM Boot 1.45. I got this by having my BCLK at 106 and then the frequency multiplier used was the 29.33. I can not use the x32 multiplier at all.
> 
> 107 x 29.33 = 3138 - Crash
> 108 x 29.33 = 3167 - Crash
> 109 x 29.33 = 3197 - Crash
> 99 x 32 = 31.68 - Crash
> 
> Dunno what else to try tbh. I tried using higher VDRAM, various BCLK / Frequency multiplier combos and still nothing. I purchased the Flare X 3200, and for almost £200, because they are "Made for AMD" but I guess thats out the window. CPU is also still at its base frequency so I don't know what i'll be able to get once I OC the CPU.


Try 120 BCLK @ x33.2, that gives me 4010MHz for my 1800x and 3215MHz for my RAM at 16-16-16-16-36-1T. I couldn't get any sort of reasonable OC down at the BLCK's that you have been trying. (For a rough idea, select each of the D.O.C.P levels and see what they change your BLCK to, I think you might find one actually wants to use BLCK 140!







) So basically 120 was my personal sweet spot as it still allowed me to put the PCIe lanes back to full power (see below).

Strangely x33 on it's own wouldnt work which would have given me 3205MHz for the RAM.

Also, I had to go to on board configurations and change the PCIe lane (4x_3) to x4 and GEN3 for my M.2 bootable and also GEN3 for the main PCIe lane for my GPU (16x_1). You have to do this as going above 105 BCLK knocks your PCIe lanes down a generation. Fortunately this mobo has decent enough power for you to manually adjust them back up to GEN3.

Hope that helps. (don't quote me on the preciseness of those figures, they are all of the top of my head from when i tweaked the OC the other day for BOINC and I wont shut down until tomorrow, final day







)

update: I have just spotted on HWiNFO that the bus clock is 120.6 and the ratio is 33.3. I dont think the bios lets you put those numbers in so i think it was 120.5 and 33.2.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> What about if the difference between a 3600CL16 kit and a 4266CL19 kit was about $12USD? (Prices in AUS make no sense xD)
> 
> 3600: https://www.mwave.com.au/product/gskill-trident-z-rgb-16gb-2x-8gb-ddr4-3600mhz-memory-ab95246
> 4266: https://www.mwave.com.au/product/gskill-trident-z-rgb-16gb-2x-8gb-ddr4-4266mhz-memory-ab94988
> 
> And just to throw another in the mix, a 4133 CL19 kit: https://www.mwave.com.au/product/gskill-trident-z-rgb-16gb-2x-8gb-ddr4-4133mhz-memory-ab94987
> 
> Which would you all go for?


Without looking at the specifics, buy the lowest CL you can within a given speed. Also note that as speeds go up, CLs go up, speed is PROBABLY more important to Ryzen, but both do matter. You can take two philosophies 1) Buy the highest speed you can with the idea to push it as far as possible, and use the "extra" speed to try to tighten the timings down at a lower clock than the RAM is rated for.

or: Buy the highest speed you think will end up usable on Ryzen at the lowest CL possible, and go with that (all of these things being in your budget that is). Check any kits you're looking for and give preference to Samsung B-Die (the reddit page I posted earlier will help). I have also heard, anecdotally that Ryzen may not ever really support memory speeds above 4000mhz (you could probably still do it with BCLK as many do now) but if that's the case it wouldn't help to buy much above 3600/4200 or in that range. For me the price difference about 3600 was prohibitive. I split the difference and went with 3600, leaving some room to go above the current max of 3200, but not a lot.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paperchaser*
> 
> Thank you bro!
> 
> G.Skill Trident Z F4-3200C14D-16GTZ is €200 in The Netherlands.. that's a nice price.. i think 3600Mhz is a overkill.
> 
> I think I will buy G.Skill Trident Z F4-3200C14D-16GTZ for my Ryzen 1700 + Crosshair VI Hero.. or are there people with other idea's for me? I need to purchase this before Tuesday because I cannot use my system right now.. already sold 32gb 2400Mhz memory.


There's not really such a thing as Overkill with RAM speeds and Ryzen, though you do start seeing diminishing returns above 3200-3600mhz, but it's also because we don't have official multiplier support for anything above 3200 too...so...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Auxillary Field*
> 
> I've been running these https://tweakers.net/pricewatch/458074/corsair-vengeance-lpx-cmk16gx4m2b3000c15.html @ 3200strap/CL16 in combination with a 1700, and while they're not samsung B-die (Hynx, not sure what chips exactly) I haven't had any problems running these sticks at this speed since BIOS 0082 or so. Of course there are probably better options but these sticks are relatively cheap compared to B die. Still YMMV since it also depends on your cpu.


They may work fine, but personally I'd avoid anything that wasn't Samsung B-Die if I had another option. Micron B-Die may end up being good too once Agesa gets updated, as I've always used Micron RAM in the past. But yeah, this whole thing still depends on how you did in the Silicon Lottery with your IMC on your CPU also, so, YMMV.


----------



## Firann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> There is something not right if your Flare-X ddr4 3200 does not boot up at that speed with A-XMP profile loaded. I have the same kit. Did you check out your memory for errors???? Of course I am using an MSI X370 Titanium motherboard, but that should not matter..


Qlist quotes the Flare X as supported so I assumed it would have no issues. I have not checked for errors. Any software you recommend?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Do you know what kind of die your RAM is? pick up Taiphoon Burner and read it, and look over the report, for example, mine IDs as Samsung B-Die, which is the best you can get for Ryzen right now (which is still no guarantee).


I'll check as soon as I get home from work (about an hour). Tbh I thought all Flare X were Samsung B-Die, if i'm not mistaken they were listed as such in the list floating around the forum.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awolagent*
> 
> Try the 32x multiplier with your 106 bclk (or 105 or 107). My computer hates all memory speeds near 3200mhz, but is fine above or below. My process sounds very similar to yours. Push above 3200mhz. I suspect when you say you can't use the x32 multiplier at all, you haven't tried a wide range of bclk overclocks.


In all honesty I haven't tried a wide range above 3200. I tried to find best stable below 3200, as I assumed anything above would be unstable. I did try out BCKL of 133 with 24 multiplier for 3200







I tried I believe 1-2 slightly above 3200 but that its.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Try 120 BCLK @ x33.2, that gives me 4010MHz for my 1800x and 3215MHz for my RAM at 16-16-16-16-36-1T. I couldn't get any sort of reasonable OC down at the BLCK's that you have been trying. (For a rough idea, select each of the D.O.C.P levels and see what they change your BLCK to, I think you might find one actually wants to use BLCK 140!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) So basically 120 was my personal sweet spot as it still allowed me to put the PCIe lanes back to full power (see below).
> 
> Strangely x33 on it's own wouldnt work which would have given me 3205MHz for the RAM.
> 
> Also, I had to go to on board configurations and change the PCIe lane (4x_3) to x4 and GEN3 for my M.2 bootable and also GEN3 for the main PCIe lane for my GPU (16x_1). You have to do this as going above 105 BCLK knocks your PCIe lanes down a generation. Fortunately this mobo has decent enough power for you to manually adjust them back up to GEN3.
> 
> Hope that helps. (don't quote me on the preciseness of those figures, they are all of the top of my head from when i tweaked the OC the other day for BOINC and I wont shut down until tomorrow, final day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I believe the 120 BCLK is on the DCOP 3 option. I tried it out as well but it wouldnt run (infact all of DCOP profiles dont run stable so I went over to Manual settings. I'll give a try to your other suggestions. What VDRAM are you using?


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paperchaser*
> 
> Thank you bro!
> 
> G.Skill Trident Z F4-3200C14D-16GTZ is €200 in The Netherlands.. that's a nice price.. i think 3600Mhz is a overkill.
> 
> I think I will buy G.Skill Trident Z F4-3200C14D-16GTZ for my Ryzen 1700 + Crosshair VI Hero.. or are there people with other idea's for me? I need to purchase this before Tuesday because I cannot use my system right now.. already sold 32gb 2400Mhz memory.


yeah you can't go wrong with gtz 3200 cl14.
Nobody knows what the new microcode will bring but 3600 or 4000 would probably be expensive and overkill right now.

pretty sure you get 50 points on cbr15 just for running the new gtz 3200 cl14 stock.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firann*
> 
> Qlist quotes the Flare X as supported so I assumed it would have no issues. I have not checked for errors. Any software you recommend?
> I'll check as soon as I get home from work (about an hour). Tbh I thought all Flare X were Samsung B-Die, if i'm not mistaken they were listed as such in the list floating around the forum.
> In all honesty I haven't tried a wide range above 3200. I tried to find best stable below 3200, as I assumed anything above would be unstable. I did try out BCKL of 133 with 24 multiplier for 3200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried I believe 1-2 slightly above 3200 but that its.ve 1-2 slightly above 3200 but that its.


I use Memtest64 from Techpowerup as well as MemtestPro64 from HCI design. You can also use the Windows 7-10 Memory Diagnostic, but that'll require a reboot. I used to use Memtest 86+ but unless there's a beta that supports Ryzen, it doesn't understand the chipset and such when it looks at it. It may still work fine for testing, but it may not.

Yeah, FlareX is SUPPOSED to be Samsung B-Die (I'm not sure the same is true for Fortis though) but it never hurts to check. You may've lost the Silicon Lottery with your IMC, it may just be a matter of waiting for AGESA code. Personally I'm not messing with BCLK and am just waiting for multiplier support.

Edit:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> yeah you can't go wrong with gtz 3200 cl14.
> Nobody knows what the new microcode will bring but 3600 or 4000 would probably be expensive and overkill right now.
> 
> pretty sure you get 50 points on cbr15 just for running the new gtz 3200 cl14 stock.
> 
> Yeah, about that, as I'm running my 3600 at 3200 and it's timings. I'm not sure if 3600 is really overkill, I paid..like 30 bucks more for my 3600 vs the 3200 equivalent, I felt that was fair to hedge my bets.


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Without looking at the specifics, buy the lowest CL you can within a given speed. Also note that as speeds go up, CLs go up, speed is PROBABLY more important to Ryzen, but both do matter. You can take two philosophies 1) Buy the highest speed you can with the idea to push it as far as possible, and use the "extra" speed to try to tighten the timings down at a lower clock than the RAM is rated for.
> 
> or: Buy the highest speed you think will end up usable on Ryzen at the lowest CL possible, and go with that (all of these things being in your budget that is). Check any kits you're looking for and give preference to Samsung B-Die (the reddit page I posted earlier will help). I have also heard, anecdotally that Ryzen may not ever really support memory speeds above 4000mhz (you could probably still do it with BCLK as many do now) but if that's the case it wouldn't help to buy much above 3600/4200 or in that range. For me the price difference about 3600 was prohibitive. I split the difference and went with 3600, leaving some room to go above the current max of 3200, but not a lot.


Thanks for your input. I feel if I go for the 3600CL16 I may as awell opt for the 4266 for an extra AUD$20. Even if I cant hit the speeds surely it will allow me to hit the speeds the other kit will but with a better CL. Think I'll be a little patient and see how things play out later this month.


----------



## bluej511

So going from 2933 BIOS 1002 to 3200 on BIOS 1107 i decided to give it another go at realbench. Gave me 2 WHEA errors, upped the offset a bit and still WHEA errors haha, tried LLC 2 and no good.

Turns out under load im now at 1.223 average and 1.275 at idle with LLC1. So not sure if its the BIOS or just going to 3200 RAM that needed to give it a slight boost. Not sure if ill try less offset and LLC 2 or not but the temps are still exactly the same so not a biggie.

Max temps.

Tctl: 48.5°C
CPU Socket: 48°C
VRM: 59°C
PCH: 50°C

My fault for thinking different ram speed and different BIOS would run the same. System was fine and stable as well no crashes or WHEA errors with regular use but realbench revealed a couple.









Haven't had time to mess with the daily much, work has been pilling up, good thing i have free time today.


----------



## gupsterg

@Firann

I believe some CPUs are not performing similar to others regarding RAM MHz achievable. I have had 3x R7 1700, all used on C6H and Samsung B Die F4-3200C14D-16GTZ kit. 2x will only go to 2933MHz another 3200MHz. I believe this is down to:-

a) how RAM clock affects Data Fabric clock and some CPUs may not like it.

b) firmware/microcode not mature.

There are plenty of C6H owners and others mobo vendor owners which are stuck at low speeds for RAM.

So if you have played with SOC/VDIMM/primary timings/ProcODT and not gained what you were hoping you probably just need to wait til next AGESA.

@PeerlessGirl

Dunno about Fortis.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voodoo Jungle*
> 
> The new FlareX DRAM modules are absolutely identical to Trident Z modules. I mean PCB (HSIEN JINN Industry) + DRAM components (SK hynix or Samsung). The only difference is heatspreaders. You can flash XMP 2.0 profiles from TridentZ series and you will be able to run FlareX on Intel's Skylake or Kabylake platform.
> 
> *Cloudforever*, subscribe to this thread too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I released Thaiphoon Burner with improved XMP Enhancer 3.0 for DDR4 memory.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> yeah you can't go wrong with gtz 3200 cl14.
> Nobody knows what the new microcode will bring but 3600 or 4000 would probably be expensive and overkill right now.
> 
> pretty sure you get 50 points on cbr15 just for running the new gtz 3200 cl14 stock.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> Thanks for your input. I feel if I go for the 3600CL16 I may as awell opt for the 4266 for an extra AUD$20. Even if I cant hit the speeds surely it will allow me to hit the speeds the other kit will but with a better CL. Think I'll be a little patient and see how things play out later this month.


Yeah, if it's possible to wait, I wouldn't buy RAM until after the AGESA code update, but if you have to go ahead, sure if it's that cheap for you I guess the 4266 is ideal, just make sure it's Samsung-B, if it's not, favor the 3600 (which I know is).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> <snip snip>
> 
> @PeerlessGirl
> 
> Dunno about Fortis.


Yeah, I don't either, but I figured the FlareX was the same as the Trident 3200. Is there a difference in the timings they're programmed with? I.e. could you do the opposite and flash a TridentZ set to the FlareX timings? Would that be an issue for RGB RAM?


----------



## Clukos

Probably the reason we need to run stupid high voltage on ram (even b-die), as noted by someone else in this monster of a thread, tRFC timings are stupid low at stock and *you can't change that*









XMP profile at 3600CL16 1.35v:










*631-469-289*

What the motherboard/AMD decide to run it at:










*312-192-132*


----------



## gupsterg

@PeerlessGirl

Dunno







, best person to ask is voodoo jungle.

As UEFI with AGESA 1.0.0.6 will open up other timings beside primary we should be able to set Trident Z as Flare X, etc.

Timur Born had both and Flare X IIRC was problematic for him IIRC, I vaguely recall others saying the same in some of the threads I sub to here/other forums.

@Clukos

I tried single dimm in A2 and A1 and then also A2+B2 vs A1+B1. Like @Ramad highlighted I got looser tRFC. 312 vs 514, did not gain me higher RAM on CPU sample 3 compared with usual A2+B2 setup, will be trying CPU sample 2 which does 3200MHz via that strap or lower with +BCLK.

I did take Asus MemTweakIt screenies, yet to find time to see if anything else changed.


----------



## SlayerEru

I just experience something odd happen today. My computer just did a cold boot, even though it was plugged in the wall. My guess is that it prob had abit of trouble initializing the D.O.C.P.

Since this never happened before when i was on 1107 but i manually add the timings in that time.

I'm on 1201 and I thought I use D.O.C.P, but instead that occurred, so i thought I may as well do the timings manually, at least that way the board will use the timings that way, then the board reading the timings off the memory.

This is on my Flare X 3200 Memory by the way.


----------



## Awolagent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firann*
> 
> In all honesty I haven't tried a wide range above 3200. I tried to find best stable below 3200, as I assumed anything above would be unstable. I did try out BCKL of 133 with 24 multiplier for 3200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried I believe 1-2 slightly above 3200 but that its.


I would challenge the assumption that overclocking DDR4 is like lifting weights (once you hit you max weight you can go no higher). You have identified the low side of your memory hole...that's all. Maybe the high side is 3300 mhz, easily reachable with 32x multiplier and mild bclk increase. My memory hole is between 3170 and 3335 mhz. Higher than that things improve dramatically.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Timur Born had both and Flare X IIRC was problematic for him IIRC, I vaguely recall others saying the samein some of the threads I sub to here/other forums.


All three worked fine: Flare X, TridentZ and Ripjaws. But for one particular setting the Flare X took half a dozen restarts to work where the other two just booted in one go. Flare X where the most expensive of the three!


----------



## PeerlessGirl

The stuff we're having to do with RAM is ridiculously comical. Hopefully it'll all be funny after the AGES updates are done...


----------



## Paperchaser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Yeah, if it's possible to wait, I wouldn't buy RAM until after the AGESA code update, but if you have to go ahead, sure if it's that cheap for you I guess the 4266 is ideal, just make sure it's Samsung-B, if it's not, favor the 3600 (which I know is).
> 
> Yeah, I don't either, but I figured the FlareX was the same as the Trident 3200. Is there a difference in the timings they're programmed with? I.e. could you do the opposite and flash a TridentZ set to the FlareX timings? Would that be an issue for RGB RAM?


Sorry to be a pain in the ass, but can you maybe link me the 3600mhz? I'm just not really known in the area of RAM.. I just like to game and I have money that i can spend on it







.

I just want the best RAM for 200 ~ 250EU ,- for my Ryzen 1700 + Crosshair VI Hero + GTX 1070 setup.


----------



## Firann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Yeah, if it's possible to wait, I wouldn't buy RAM until after the AGESA code update, but if you have to go ahead, sure if it's that cheap for you I guess the 4266 is ideal, just make sure it's Samsung-B, if it's not, favor the 3600 (which I know is).
> 
> Yeah, I don't either, but I figured the FlareX was the same as the Trident 3200. Is there a difference in the timings they're programmed with? I.e. could you do the opposite and flash a TridentZ set to the FlareX timings? Would that be an issue for RGB RAM?


Downloaded Taiphoon and the DRAM components are Samsung 8 Gb B-die / 1 die. Technically im good from die perspective. No erros in Memtest64 on a 30 min run either.

I'll try suggestions of other posters and will report back









[edit]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awolagent*
> 
> Try the 32x multiplier with your 106 bclk (or 105 or 107). My computer hates all memory speeds near 3200mhz, but is fine above or below. My process sounds very similar to yours. Push above 3200mhz. I suspect when you say you can't use the x32 multiplier at all, you haven't tried a wide range of bclk overclocks.


First thing i tried was what awolagent suggested. PC booted up! I am running at BCLK 106 with multiplier at x32 so my RAM speed is now at 3392Mhz. Timings are 14-14-14-34 tRC 73 CR 1T at 1.35v.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> Only asus software i have installed was AURA to disable the Rainbow RGB that comes by default, and it works good. Had problems with AI Suite on FX platform so I decided not to install this time and do as much as I can in UEFI BIOS.


I think I would never ever touch the Aura software....been reading about too many SPD corruption cases because of it.


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> The stuff we're having to do with RAM is ridiculously comical. Hopefully it'll all be funny after the AGES updates are done...


+ rep exactly my thoughts on the matter, just ridiculous.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I think I would never ever touch the Aura software....been reading about too many SPD corruption cases because of it.


I thought that the SPD corruption only occurs when you are using gskill rgb memory?


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paperchaser*
> 
> Sorry to be a pain in the ass, but can you maybe link me the 3600mhz? I'm just not really known in the area of RAM.. I just like to game and I have money that i can spend on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I just want the best RAM for 200 ~ 250EU ,- for my Ryzen 1700 + Crosshair VI Hero + GTX 1070 setup.


The ram I'm using is this: https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3600c16d-16gtzr Mine was $225.00 USD (though it's 25 bucks less on Newegg right now than I paid for it)

However, be aware that's RGB, and if you use it with Aura right now, there's corruption issues. If you DON'T want RGB then there's the regular Trident Z: https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3600c17q-16gtz

and there's the "AMD" FlareX 3200: https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gfx

I know my kit and the FlareX are Samsung B-Die, but I can't guarantee the non RGB TridentZ kit is, they also have ripjaws, which might be.

Honestly you really NEED to look through the reddit thread I linked earlier to pick out some Samsung B-Die (linked again just in case: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/62vp2g/clearing_up_any_samsung_bdie_confusion_eg_on/ ) I'm not sure what else I can do for you. You have to do a little of your own research to find Samsung B-Die though, depending on what you're looking for aesthetically in your RAM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> + rep exactly my thoughts on the matter, just ridiculous.
> I thought that the SPD corruption only occurs when you are using gskill rgb memory?
> 
> The way I understand it it's most common in G.Skill RGB, and Corsair Vengeance RGB, but that it could POSSIBLY happen to any RAM at all that has non-write protected SPDs (most aren't protected, Crucial and a few others are) where Aura is being used so...just make a copy of your SPDs from Taiphoon and hang on to the good copies in case you ever need to restore.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> + rep exactly my thoughts on the matter, just ridiculous.
> I thought that the SPD corruption only occurs when you are using gskill rgb memory?


After hearing that I'm better safe than sorry.


----------



## Firann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paperchaser*
> 
> Sorry to be a pain in the ass, but can you maybe link me the 3600mhz? I'm just not really known in the area of RAM.. I just like to game and I have money that i can spend on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I just want the best RAM for 200 ~ 250EU ,- for my Ryzen 1700 + Crosshair VI Hero + GTX 1070 setup.


If you ignore my "*****ing" in the previous posts (







) the Flare X is a decent kit set. Takes some while to fiddle with it but im a happy little be now


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Firann*
> 
> If you ignore my "*****ing" in the previous posts (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) the Flare X is a decent kit set. Takes some while to fiddle with it but im a happy little be now


I did link him the FlareX too. Doesn't come in 3600 sadly, but the 3600 *I* have basically is the same (I'm not sure if other non RGB Trident Z is the same, since there's 2 CLs offered in 3600 RGB, and only 1 in the regular TZ, and I think it's the "worse" CL kit, but I didn't check super-hard.


----------



## Flyn08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> The ram I'm using is this: https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3600c16d-16gtzr Mine was $225.00 USD (though it's 25 bucks less on Newegg right now than I paid for it)
> 
> However, be aware that's RGB, and if you use it with Aura right now, there's corruption issues. If you DON'T want RGB then there's the regular Trident Z: https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3600c17q-16gtz
> 
> and there's the "AMD" FlareX 3200: https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gfx
> 
> I know my kit and the FlareX are Samsung B-Die, but I can't guarantee the non RGB TridentZ kit is, they also have ripjaws, which might be.
> 
> Honestly you really NEED to look through the reddit thread I linked earlier to pick out some Samsung B-Die (linked again just in case: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/62vp2g/clearing_up_any_samsung_bdie_confusion_eg_on/ ) I'm not sure what else I can do for you. You have to do a little of your own research to find Samsung B-Die though, depending on what you're looking for aesthetically in your RAM.


Noob question: easiest way to find out if my spds are corrupted?


----------



## Bmxant

Am I still the only one that has an 1800x that throws out WHEA logger errors when idle with the default power plan? I'm fine after using the Ryzen plan with the higher minimum idle clocks, so it's....whatever I guess?

Otherwise, 1107 is still treating me very well.

3200Mhz Trident Z 2x8GB 14-14-14-34
1.35 Vdimm
1.35 Vboot
1.125 SoC

Still using auto Vcore, although the chip sometimes throws out 1.548 which is quite wild.


----------



## Xzow

Is there a negative to enabling SVM in the bios? I need it for VMware.


----------



## carlosdivega

@Xzow
I've also enabled SVM. I'm running Hyper-V and a mild OC without problems. But it is said that OC to the max is hampered with SVM. I can't tell, I'm not OC to the max but I believe the saying. You have to test how fare you mileage is regarding OC and SVM. Maybe some others on this thread have experience with high OC and SVM.


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Honestly you really NEED to look through the reddit thread I linked earlier to pick out some Samsung B-Die (linked again just in case: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/62vp2g/clearing_up_any_samsung_bdie_confusion_eg_on/ ) I'm not sure what else I can do for you. You have to do a little of your own research to find Samsung B-Die though, depending on what you're looking for aesthetically in your RAM.


Then I will uninstall AURA. Hope this will help to prevent me from spd corruption.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flyn08*
> 
> Noob question: easiest way to find out if my spds are corrupted?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Then I will uninstall AURA. Hope this will help to prevent me from spd corruption.


For both of you: Download Taiphoon Burner, download the database and compare a copy of a known good version of your sticks to dumps from your own sticks (make sure to check both..stick 2 seems the most prone to corruption). You can also check the CRC for the SPD just by reading them with Taiphoon's report. If you end up with corrupted SPDs, either return or RMA your RAM or buy a $16 liscense for Taiphoon and re-write your SPD from a good copy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bmxant*
> 
> Am I still the only one that has an 1800x that throws out WHEA logger errors when idle with the default power plan? I'm fine after using the Ryzen plan with the higher minimum idle clocks, so it's....whatever I guess?
> 
> Otherwise, 1107 is still treating me very well.
> 
> 3200Mhz Trident Z 2x8GB 14-14-14-34
> 1.35 Vdimm
> 1.35 Vboot
> 1.125 SoC
> 
> Still using auto Vcore, although the chip sometimes throws out 1.548 which is quite wild.
> 
> It sounds like it. Try downclocking it, or upping the voltage slightly? Hopefully uou don't have a bad chip. It's probably throwing 1.5 during XFR boost. I would never want to own an "x" chip, that whole voodoo freaks me out


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> Is there a negative to enabling SVM in the bios? I need it for VMware.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlosdivega*
> 
> @Xzow
> I've also enabled SVM. I'm running Hyper-V and a mild OC without problems. But it is said that OC to the max is hampered with SVM. I can't tell, I'm not OC to the max but I believe the saying. You have to test how fare you mileage is regarding OC and SVM. Maybe some others on this thread have experience with high OC and SVM.


I've been using my PC without SVM first searching for best OC, and after enabling it to run virtualbox I've had a few more cold boot and dram training issues, but if you increase *Fail_CNT* in bios then it does work.
I've got mine set to 6 right now, and sometime even after 6 retries it fails booting and I need to reapply my PStates and ProcODT, and eventually it works.

So yeah, I think it does affect OC capability if you don't let enough retry for the PC to boot, but once it's up with your settings, then it works with now issue.


----------



## Bmxant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> It sounds like it. Try downclocking it, or upping the voltage slightly? Hopefully uou don't have a bad chip. It's probably throwing 1.5 during XFR boost. I would never want to own an "x" chip, that whole voodoo freaks me out


Oddly enough, I had a GTX 780 that didn't like low voltage either, it would just artifact. I agree with you too that I'm not too fond of this "voodoo" either, but my temps are great and it's apparently "normal" so I'll leave things be for now, I'm sick of stress testing


----------



## Karagra

Does anyone have a spd dump for G.Skill F4-3600C16-8GTZR I saved a dump from Thaiphoon but I don't believe I can load it into Elmor's.


----------



## dorbot

•

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> Does anyone have a spd dump for G.Skill F4-3600C16-8GTZR I saved a dump from Thaiphoon but I don't believe I can load it into Elmor's.


For F4-3600C16-8GTZR Generated using elmors tool from my sticks formerly repaired using the data from the Thaiphoon database.

I copied the txt from the speed_check.exe window after completion so you can compare.

https://1drv.ms/u/s!AlLq7afQrvi130lLVzDmIBDENEJ-

Though, I am pretty sure Elmor said that the dumps from thaiphoon would work. not exactly sure of the process or filenames etc... I would make sure first if anyone decides to do it that way.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> The stuff we're having to do with RAM is ridiculously comical. Hopefully it'll all be funny after the AGES updates are done...


Yeah it is completely ******ed that we don't have access to all memory timings and sub timings in the bios and then your ram manufacturer could recomnd settings for their modules and our bios.


----------



## Hansi8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> Does anyone have a spd dump for G.Skill F4-3600C16-8GTZR I saved a dump from Thaiphoon but I don't believe I can load it into Elmor's.


Hi, i have this, F4-3600C16D-16GTZR, i see it have the D after 16...

addr52.zip 0k .zip file


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Yeah it is completely ******ed that we don't have access to all memory timings and sub timings in the bios and then your ram manufacturer could recomnd settings for their modules and our bios.


That is why AGESA 1.0.0.5 and 1.0.0.6 are needed. We SHOULD have them at this point, just waiting on Asus to get the sign-off from AMD to release a beta BIOS.


----------



## Karagra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hansi8*
> 
> Hi, i have this, F4-3600C16D-16GTZR, i see it have the D after 16...
> 
> addr52.zip 0k .zip file


Weird I think mine is also the D version but its not showing ill double check
But you both gave a version so I gave you both rep thank you =)


----------



## Safetytrousers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> What do you mean when you say "a message pops up stating it's not a proper bios"? If you're talking about the "Evaluation Version" popup text when you have logo off and fast boot off, that was on the bios my board CAME with, so that's not an issue. It just shows how fast AMD pushed the board makers to put these out, they're still essentially beta.


I tried to roll back from 1107, using the method I had used to do all the BIOS updates, and I was met with the message that what I was trying to load was 'not a proper BIOS' (although that BIOS was previously installed) leaving me unable to install the earlier BIOS.
I sorted out my issue so it didn't matter in the end.


----------



## Karagra

Can confirm on my package its F4-3600C16D-16GTZR, Thanks for making me double check that lol.


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> I've been using my PC without SVM first searching for best OC, and after enabling it to run virtualbox I've had a few more cold boot and dram training issues, but if you increase *Fail_CNT* in bios then it does work.
> I've got mine set to 6 right now, and sometime even after 6 retries it fails booting and I need to reapply my PStates and ProcODT, and eventually it works.
> 
> So yeah, I think it does affect OC capability if you don't let enough retry for the PC to boot, but once it's up with your settings, then it works with now issue.


What is fail_CNT?

Also you mean you apply the same OC settings a lot of times until it boots?


----------



## Hansi8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> Weird I think mine is also the D version but its not showing ill double check
> But you both gave a version so I gave you both rep thank you =)


Thx, its from a set with 2x8GB, so i think thats why it called 16GTZR in the end.


----------



## Karagra

Hmm pulling the file over spd_write doesnt seem to work anyone know the cmd way to do this?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Pretty sure all the FlareX is just Samsung B-Die Single Rank, same as the Trident Z I have. The only difference is they might've pre-screened the ICs I suppose. I'm actually waiting for someone to upload an SPD image of the 3200 CL 14 FlareX to Taiphoon's database so I can compare it directly with the SPD from the 3200 CL 14 Trident Z to see if they changed the timings or coding or anything. Specifically like the timings we can't (yet) change.


Apparently they did do some different things on the SPD settings with Flare X, though I have not noticed people getting better results than with say, G.Skill Trident B-die.

Buildzoid did a video on the specific settings G.Skill tested at to get rated results with Flare X - I like his video's but as the title indicates, he is a bit rambling









"G.skill's Flare X and Fortis memory and some rambling on Ryzen RAM compatibility"


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> Can confirm on my package its F4-3600C16D-16GTZR, Thanks for making me double check that lol.


yup mine too.


----------



## Karagra

Figured that out
1. open CMD as administrator
2. navigate to folder holding Elmor's program
3. DO: spd_write addr52.spd


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> What is fail_CNT?
> 
> Also you mean you apply the same OC settings a lot of times until it boots?


Fail_CNT is in the same section as ProcODT. It tells the BIOS how many times to attempt to train the memory at the given settings before giving up and going back to the default 2133, ProcODT, and FAIL_CNT settings. It used to default to 5 before 1.0.0.4, and now has a value of 1(meaning, you will want to change it from 1 to at least 3).


----------



## Pillendreher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Set CPU Core Voltage to Offset mode and +0.00625. Additionally you can try to load defaults, and first set AMD CBS P-states to custom but keep default values before loading the DOCP profile.


I just tried that, but it still didn't work. I'm in P2, but my core voltage stays at the 1.2 V set for P0:


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> Figured that out
> 1. open CMD as administrator
> 2. navigate to folder holding Elmor's program
> 3. DO: spd_write addr52.spd


So it worked?

cool!


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I tried single dimm in A2 and A1 and then also A2+B2 vs A1+B1. Like @Ramad highlighted I got looser tRFC. 312 vs 514, did not gain me higher RAM on CPU sample 3 compared with usual A2+B2 setup, will be trying CPU sample 2 which does 3200MHz via that strap or lower with +BCLK.
> 
> I did take Asus MemTweakIt screenies, yet to find time to see if anything else changed.


I was trying to demonstrate the impotence of the right timings, tRFC in that case. Just by moving the RAM to slots A1 and B1 I could get better tRFC timing (347T vs. 312T in A2+B2) and run the RAM at the same speed @2933Mhz with only 1.26V at slot A1+B1 vs 1.37V at slot A2+B2. That should have been an indication of wrong timings read/applied by IMC. After all, not all RAM ICs are the same.

I don´t think you need to move the RAM to A1+B1 if you are running fine in the recommended slots at 1.35V, however, you may be able to shave a little voltage of, if you are running your RAM at higher voltage, by moving the RAM sticks to A1 and B1 due to more forgiving tRFC timing.

I´m quite sure that the issue with RAM compatibility is wrong timings applied by the IMC, because the same RAM can run fine on other platform at their rated speed, voltage and timings.


----------



## hotstocks

I assume if I have the G.skill 3600 16-16-16-36 2X8 NON-RGB kit, I am immune to this corruption? My system seems fine and I am at 3300 14-14-14-36, but how would I know if they are corrupted? Because I read the first module in Taiphoon and it was really fast and had most of the info. Then I read the second module in and it took like 5 minutes, forever, and it had most of the info but some was missing or different, which I thought was strange as they should be identical in time taken to read each stick and the results. Anyhow , so then I tried Tiphoon today and it won't even do the read function, I click read and nothing happens, not even the drop down menu for the two sticks. So seems like my free Taiphoon is messed up or I need to pay, but since they are non rgb and seem to be working even though they had different info, I assume I am fine? Is their another easy way to know if they are corrupted or another program to view?
Thanks


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> What is fail_CNT?
> 
> Also you mean you apply the same OC settings a lot of times until it boots?


Check this post for more info about *Fail_CNT*

In fact here is a trick that can reveal a lot of details about any bios parameter.
Click the *Search this thread* button in the top of the forum, enter the bios term you're looking for, select *advanced search*, select user *elmor*.
Here you'll find only one post for the *Fail_CNT* term.
This should give you those results

I know, it feels like a cheat sheet, but look, there is so much information already in that thread, it's good to do a quick search based on term and know users (elmor being the one that opened the thread and is an Asus rep)

If you still have question about *Fail_CNT* after that, then please, let me know and I can try to explain more


----------



## Ensate

Hi Guys. A bit of a info on fan control issues some of you might be having. I tracked down nearly all mine to the case fan hub that comes as standard with the Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX case.

I've used it before on previous builds, with ASUS boards as well. This time around, using it causes crazy things to happen to the fans. E.g. all working fine with fan curves. No load on system and it will randomly spike to 100% for hours, or until restart. Or it may decide to not change the speed of the fans at all, even when load is applied.

Its taken me hours longer than was really necessary to track it down! Mainly because I made the stupid assumption it was a known working part!


----------



## Kildar

Nvrmnd


----------



## Kildar

I wonder if you were to edit the tRFC1 time could you avoid the cold boot issue?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> I wonder if you were to edit the tRFC1 time could you avoid the cold boot issue?


They can´t be changed in the bios as of now, but you can try moving your RAM from slot A2+B2 to A1+B1,that should give you better/looser tRFC timings. See if that solves the cold boot issue.


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> For both of you: Download Taiphoon Burner, download the database and compare a copy of a known good version of your sticks to dumps from your own sticks (make sure to check both..stick 2 seems the most prone to corruption). You can also check the CRC for the SPD just by reading them with Taiphoon's report. If you end up with corrupted SPDs, either return or RMA your RAM or buy a $16 liscense for Taiphoon and re-write your SPD from a good copy.


thx for the advice, taiphoon crc check says ok for both sticks. But Iam rather concerned now and want to avoid any risk with aura.


----------



## Galyana

Hi all!

I've recently had a breakthrough on my 4x8 ram overclock so I wanted to share my bios settings in the hopes it will work for others on this forum.

CPU is a Ryzen 1800X
RAM is G.Skill F4-4000C18Q-32GTZKW
Crosshair VI Hero with bios 1107 - not flashed with 0003
Windows 10 Pro with creators update / High Performance power plan
I've added the Bios voltage readouts in parenthesis

Base Clock: *110*
Memory Strap: *3200MHz* (For 3520 MHz)
Core Performance Boost: *Disabled*
CPU Voltage Offset: *+0.25V* (Hovers around 1.308-1.329 in bios)
SOC Voltage Offset: *+0.075* (1.155V - 1.177V)
DRAM Voltage: *1.42V*
1.8V PLL: *1.9* (1.896V - 1.918V)
1.05V SB: *1.05V* (1.047V)

Ram Timings: *18-18-18-18-36-1T*

VRM Spread Spectum: *Disabled*
Active Frequency Mode: *Disabled*
DRAM Current: *130%*
DRAM Power Phase Control: *Extreme*
DRAM V-Boot: *1.45V*

Fail_CNT: *3*
ProcODT: *43.6 Ohms*

C-States: *Enabled*
P-States: set to custom and left on default values (P0-P2) The rest: Disabled

Everything else was left on Auto

At first glance, it would seem like the CPU would boot at 1.6V but for some reason there is a bug with enabled C-States/P-States that drops my CPU voltage
With just C-States enabled and P-States set to custom default, I was booting at 1.05 - 1.1V where at all default settings I would be at 1.46V

I also ran ZenStates for CPU overclock of 4015MHz
P0 State: 36.5X @ 1.15V (Due to offset in bios)
P1 State: 30X @ 0.95V
P2 State: 20X @ 0.75V

I'm not a big "100 hour" stability tester (I was surprised I even managed to post with higher than 3200MHz ram) but I do run 100 passes of 7-zip default benchmark to make sure I don't get any WHEA Errors / 8-code crashes.


----------



## finalheaven

I see that people sometimes use offset voltage for SOC rather than a fixed voltage. I use offset for CPU in order to utilize P-States. What is the benefit for using offset on SOC?


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I see that people sometimes use offset voltage for SOC rather than a fixed voltage. I use offset for CPU in order to utilize P-States. What is the benefit for using offset on SOC?


I don't see much point at all in the moment. Manually setting it doesn't have any downsides, and AFAIK SOC isn't supposed to fluctuate during runtime either.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galyana*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> I've recently had a breakthrough on my 4x8 ram overclock so I wanted to share my bios settings in the hopes it will work for others on this forum.
> 
> CPU is a Ryzen 1800X
> RAM is G.Skill F4-4000C18Q-32GTZKW
> Crosshair VI Hero with bios 1107 - not flashed with 0003
> Windows 10 Pro with creators update / High Performance power plan
> I've added the Bios voltage readouts in parenthesis
> 
> Base Clock: *110*
> Memory Strap: *3200MHz* (For 3520 MHz)
> Core Performance Boost: *Disabled*
> CPU Voltage Offset: *+0.25V* (Hovers around 1.308-1.329 in bios)
> SOC Voltage Offset: *+0.075* (1.155V - 1.177V)
> DRAM Voltage: *1.42V*
> 1.8V PLL: *1.9* (1.896V - 1.918V)
> 1.05V SB: *1.05V* (1.047V)
> 
> Ram Timings: *18-18-18-18-36-1T*
> 
> VRM Spread Spectum: *Disabled*
> Active Frequency Mode: *Disabled*
> DRAM Current: *130%*
> DRAM Power Phase Control: *Extreme*
> DRAM V-Boot: *1.45V*
> 
> Fail_CNT: *3*
> ProcODT: *43.6 Ohms*
> 
> C-States: *Enabled*
> P-States: set to custom and left on default values (P0-P2) The rest: Disabled
> 
> Everything else was left on Auto
> 
> At first glance, it would seem like the CPU would boot at 1.6V but for some reason there is a bug with enabled C-States/P-States that drops my CPU voltage
> With just C-States enabled and P-States set to custom default, I was booting at 1.05 - 1.1V where at all default settings I would be at 1.46V
> 
> I also ran ZenStates for CPU overclock of 4015MHz
> P0 State: 36.5X @ 1.15V (Due to offset in bios)
> P1 State: 30X @ 0.95V
> P2 State: 20X @ 0.75V
> 
> I'm not a big "100 hour" stability tester (I was surprised I even managed to post with higher than 3200MHz ram) but I do run 100 passes of 7-zip default benchmark to make sure I don't get any WHEA Errors / 8-code crashes.


Just a tip, that PLL voltage will give you erroneous temp readings.


----------



## Cata79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlosdivega*
> 
> @Xzow
> I've also enabled SVM. I'm running Hyper-V and a mild OC without problems. But it is said that OC to the max is hampered with SVM. I can't tell, I'm not OC to the max but I believe the saying. You have to test how fare you mileage is regarding OC and SVM. Maybe some others on this thread have experience with high OC and SVM.


I'm running 3.9 oc on my 1700. Virtualization will ask for more voltage.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> Does anyone have a spd dump for G.Skill F4-3600C16-8GTZR I saved a dump from Thaiphoon but I don't believe I can load it into Elmor's.


is that 2x4 (8GB) or 2x8 (16GB)? I have a pair of 8GB DIMMS that match that, but not a pair of 4GB DIMMS. They may have the same SPD though, but no guarantee.


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ensate*
> 
> Hi Guys. A bit of a info on fan control issues some of you might be having. I tracked down nearly all mine to the case fan hub that comes as standard with the Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX case.
> 
> I've used it before on previous builds, with ASUS boards as well. This time around, using it causes crazy things to happen to the fans. E.g. all working fine with fan curves. No load on system and it will randomly spike to 100% for hours, or until restart. Or it may decide to not change the speed of the fans at all, even when load is applied.
> 
> Its taken me hours longer than was really necessary to track it down! Mainly because I made the stupid assumption it was a known working part!


I've got a Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX case too, and I'm also using the PWN fan hub that come with it and don't have any issue with my fans.
Which version of the bios are you running? if you're still on a version pre 1001 then you should probably update to a newer version as some bugs were fixed around fan control in 1001 and later version.
If you run a recent version of the bios and you have some weird issue, then you might want to list your steps for elmor to look at it.
As noted on the first post of this thread, there are still a few issues with fan control but Asus needs help identifying them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> ...
> *Fan Control* (fixed in 1001/0038 and newer)
> 
> 0902 breaks fan control for AiSuite/DIP5. Update to 1001 to fix. *Still a few issues, please help report in the form below to speed up our debugging process.*
> ...


Are you using the phanteks fan that comes with the Evolv?


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Apparently they did do some different things on the SPD settings with Flare X, though I have not noticed people getting better results than with say, G.Skill Trident B-die.
> 
> Buildzoid did a video on the specific settings G.Skill tested at to get rated results with Flare X - I like his video's but as the title indicates, he is a bit rambling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "G.skill's Flare X and Fortis memory and some rambling on Ryzen RAM compatibility"


I posted the link to that vid a couple days ago. Lot of interesting info here for anyone doing anything with Ryzen RAM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I assume if I have the G.skill 3600 16-16-16-36 2X8 NON-RGB kit, I am immune to this corruption? My system seems fine and I am at 3300 14-14-14-36, but how would I know if they are corrupted? Because I read the first module in Taiphoon and it was really fast and had most of the info. Then I read the second module in and it took like 5 minutes, forever, and it had most of the info but some was missing or different, which I thought was strange as they should be identical in time taken to read each stick and the results. Anyhow , so then I tried Tiphoon today and it won't even do the read function, I click read and nothing happens, not even the drop down menu for the two sticks. So seems like my free Taiphoon is messed up or I need to pay, but since they are non rgb and seem to be working even though they had different info, I assume I am fine? Is their another easy way to know if they are corrupted or another program to view?
> Thanks


Honestly...it sounds like you're corrupted. You are NOT immune, you simply have a lesser chance of it happening, the way I understand it, if you're using Aura/G.Skill RGB software AT ALL and any other SMBus "talkers" (Corsair Link, CPU-Z, HWMonitor, HWInfo64) the risk is there. You can check out the tool Elmor wrote, as well as Taiphoon. Those are the only two options besides replacing/returning/RMAing your RAM, and G.Skill doesn't acknowledge this issue afaik.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> thx for the advice, taiphoon crc check says ok for both sticks. But Iam rather concerned now and want to avoid any risk with aura.


Yup, see my reply above to hotstocks, do the same things to check.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I was trying to demonstrate the impotence of the right timings, tRFC in that case. Just by moving the RAM to slots A1 and B1 I could get better tRFC timing (347T vs. 312T in A2+B2) and run the RAM at the same speed @2933Mhz with only 1.26V at slot A1+B1 vs 1.37V at slot A2+B2. That should have been an indication of wrong timings read/applied by IMC. After all, not all RAM ICs are the same.
> 
> I don´t think you need to move the RAM to A1+B1 if you are running fine in the recommended slots at 1.35V, however, you may be able to shave a little voltage of, if you are running your RAM at higher voltage, by moving the RAM sticks to A1 and B1 due to more forgiving tRFC timing.
> 
> I´m quite sure that the issue with RAM compatibility is wrong timings applied by the IMC, because the same RAM can run fine on other platform at their rated speed, voltage and timings.


No worries







, I understood what you were demonstrating when you posted info before







.

I was just posting that with looser RFC I did not gain higher RAM MHz. I was only aiming to get 3200MHz on CPU sample 3, which seems limited to 2933MHz.

CPU sample 2 I use 1.35V VBOOT/VDIMM for 3200MHz 14-13-13-13-34-1T with SOC 0.975V, in slots A2/B2 do tight tRFC. I have only used on few occasions 1.4V VBOOT only to see if cold boot issue would go. From one of Elmor's recent posts that should be sorted on new UEFI with AGESA 1.0.0.6.


----------



## elmor

Regarding the previous tRFC changing depending on which slots are used, I believe it's a readout error on our side (always reading dimm0/2 values even if no sticks are plugged).

Also an update on the WiFi module, it will not be sold by us (not certified separately). What they recommended me is a standard M.2 laptop wifi module like Intel 7260NGW, it's certified to work. Not sure what would be the antenna recommendation though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartoi*
> 
> Does the the Crosshair VI Hero support DTS connect like previous Crosshair motherboards?


Yes, it should be supported.

edit: Official word is this is not supported, sorry about the incorrect assumption.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev8*
> 
> Hi, just for documentation, and to possibly help others, I will update my case.
> 
> - I always end up with Q-Code 90 and VGA white led ON.
> - *Tried 2 different VGA* (functioning on other systems), no luck
> - *Tried another RAM* (Kingston 4GB 2133 C14 Hyper FuryX), no luck
> - Tried Flashback (all 11 bioses released up now, from 0003 to 1201, with 2 different USB keys), no luck
> - Tried multiple Flashback of BIOS1201, 5 times in a row, nothing..
> - Tried swapping VGA on the 3 PCI express, no luck
> - Tried VGA/HDMI cables, no luck
> - Tried loosening the stock Wraith cooler (and also removing it...), no luck
> - Tried booting from USB Ubuntu on all USB ports, .. (yes, no luck)
> - Reseated various times CPU...
> - Tried attaching HDD with Ubuntu to all 8 SATA ports..
> - Power supply is Seasonic G series 450W (and no other peripherals connected)
> - Motherboard arrived [and then after 1 hour "died"] with BIOS 0902
> 
> At this point, I think I can exclude RAM and VGA, and just have to RMA motherboard or CPU.
> 
> I have 4 doubts remaining (maybe only @elmor can answer?):
> 
> 1) Since I swapped the HDD from previous PC, with Athlon II X3, is it possible that, in Ubuntu, the AMD microcode of the previous CPU messed up Ryzen CPU? Is the microcode rewritten to correct one each time I flashback a BIOS?
> 2) Is it possible that something PCIExpress has been messed up by VGA or on CPU?
> 3) Is it possible that *psensor* on ubuntu messed up motherboard when reading sensors?
> 4) Is it possible to have an explanation from ASUS BIOS guys of qcode 90 + VGA led? Does it refer to VGA, CPU/PCIE management, or RAM? (also to understand what part I have to RMA....)
> 
> Thank you in advance for possible answers, (if any)!
> Sorry for long post.. and thank you for sharing your experiences, I am learning a lot..


1) No
2) Difficult to say
3) No
4) I don't know the exactly what this Q-code is.

As you say, difficult to tell if it's the MB or CPU. It's more probable that the MB would have issues. Did you try to unplug the battery and leave the system without power for 1 minute? A long shot but worth to try before RMA.


----------



## Kanuki

Hi.. @elmor

Any update on beta BIOS with AGESA 1.0.0.6 from AMD?

It would be nice if you can release it so that we have something
to play with during the weekend.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanuki*
> 
> Hi.. @elmor
> 
> Any update on beta BIOS with AGESA 1.0.0.6 from AMD?
> 
> It would be nice if you can release it so that we have something
> to play with during the weekend.


ffs stop it!


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> ffs stop it!


Any ETA on Zen 3?


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Also an update on the WiFi module, it will not be sold by us (not certified separately). What they recommended me is a standard M.2 laptop wifi module like Intel 7260NGW, it's certified to work. Not sure what would be the antenna recommendation though.


Well that's kind of a shame. Any thoughts on antennas to use (Elmor or anyone else)? Also, how difficult is it to remove the heatsink/LED area that's covering that slot to put the module in on the crosshair?


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> Does anyone have a spd dump for G.Skill F4-3600C16-8GTZR I saved a dump from Thaiphoon but I don't believe I can load it into Elmor's.


[EDITED]I was running HWINFO which seems to make TB do all sorts of weird things.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> [EDITED]I was running HWINFO which seems to make TB do all sorts of weird things.


Yeah, don't run any other monitoring/SMB software when running TB or flashing SPDs. (Corsair Link, CPU-z, HWInfo/HWMonitor etc.) Basically don't run anything


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> I posted the link to that vid a couple days ago. Lot of interesting info here for anyone doing anything with Ryzen RAM.
> 
> Honestly...it sounds like you're corrupted. You are NOT immune, you simply have a lesser chance of it happening, the way I understand it, if you're using Aura/G.Skill RGB software AT ALL and any other SMBus "talkers" (Corsair Link, CPU-Z, HWMonitor, HWInfo64) the risk is there. You can check out the tool Elmor wrote, as well as Taiphoon. Those are the only two options besides replacing/returning/RMAing your RAM, and G.Skill doesn't acknowledge this issue afaik.
> 
> Yup, see my reply above to hotstocks, do the same things to check.


Well everything is working fine and after a reboot both modules say CRC OK and now load fast. The funny thing is it doesn't know the manufacturer and the part number just LOL
Memory Module
Manufacturer Undefined
Part Number 666


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Well everything is working fine and after a reboot both modules say CRC OK and now load fast. The funny thing is it doesn't know the manufacturer and the part number just LOL
> Memory Module
> Manufacturer Undefined
> Part Number 666


That's what mine started doing. Once it's started it will get worse, you take your chances with it from here.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Well everything is working fine and after a reboot both modules say CRC OK and now load fast. The funny thing is it doesn't know the manufacturer and the part number just LOL
> Memory Module
> Manufacturer Undefined
> Part Number 666


You just won the demonic memory lottery









Try playing DOOM with it and see if it runs faster


----------



## cbjaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hansi8*
> 
> Hi, i have this, F4-3600C16D-16GTZR, i see it have the D after 16...
> 
> addr52.zip 0k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> is that 2x4 (8GB) or 2x8 (16GB)? I have a pair of 8GB DIMMS that match that, but not a pair of 4GB DIMMS. They may have the same SPD though, but no guarantee.


The "D" in G.Skill nomenclature means Dual Channel Kit so and Typhoon Burner will list the actual module names, so the G.Skill TridentZ 3200 16GB Dual Channel Kit F4-3200C14D-16GTZ is made up of 2 x F4-3200C14-8GTZ modules which is what will be listed in Typhoon Burner as it only refers to a single module.

Also for the person who was looking for RAM recommendations, the F4-3200C14D-16GTZ is Samsung B-die and works flawlessly for me with the C6H and R7 1800X (4GHz overclock) at their rated timings and frequency.


----------



## Randa71

Hi all,
i would like to buy this kit: Kingston Hyper X Fury 16GB Kit 2*8GB DDR4 2666Mhz CL15 - HX426C15FBK2/16. this kit is listed in RAM QVL. Bios are 1201. does it work with DOCP 2666? Anyone knows? thanks a lot


----------



## Flyn08

@PeerlessGirl my kit's spd isn't in the DB lol

anyway it seems to be ok, it overclocks to it's xmp no problem and there are no missing strings so...I should be ok.

To be noted: thaiphoon noted that my kit wasn't in the db and asked me to upload datas. In return the give me a 20% discount.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> I don't see much point at all in the moment. Manually setting it doesn't have any downsides, and AFAIK SOC isn't supposed to fluctuate during runtime either.


There is some droop under heavy load, but it's minimal according to SVI2. Overall the fluctuations up and down are less on the SVI2 sensor compared to the mainboard sensor. I tried settings a lower SOC voltage and then compensate via SOC LLC, but in contrast to Vcore this does not work for SOC.


----------



## carthage1

I have a question about memory latency.

I've seen a lot of people getting close to 70ns or even below it with 3200 cl14 settings. I'm currently running 2933 cl14 which obviously isn't quite as fast, but according to AIDA64 my memory latency hovers around ~83ns with these settings. To me this seems a little on the high side. Are there any BIOS settings that affect your memory latency other than memory frequency and timings? I'm currently on BIOS 1201 with AGESA 1004a.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> No, the point was, as you tried to belittle and bully me with your snide reply, you confirmed exactly what i said was correct and then you repeated back one of the same points that i had made in the first post you replied to.
> 
> *It made the point that it was dangerous to assume things*
> 
> 
> 
> You are making a lot of assumptions without owning the platform or having the necessary experience, so you're right on at least one count. You are detracting from the thread and from people who genuinely need help.
> 
> You keep talking about memory latency and expect users to test these theories for you, and are now playing the victim when being called out. The relationship you have been trying to steer people onto between the voltage rails and memory latency does not exist. If you want to post your own wild theories please do it elsewhere, so users here can better find the help they're looking for.
> 
> This isn't the first time you've been asked.
Click to expand...

The work in tuning timing is fantastic i an not critisizing you, in spite of what you seem to believe. there is not doubt that tighter timings improves latency in the desired direction.

This is the current state of play with work on performance improvement.

This is factual not some crack pot theory:

3200c14 memory has a standard latency of 8.75ns. that is fixed and a product of the 1600mhz clock speed ad the 14 cycle CAS setting

Ryzen at 100Mhz Refclk using 3200c14-14-14-34 RAM at the XMP settings. Loaded latency has consistently been measured at around at about 72ns with aida64.

(yes that is an average based on the aida64 specific workload but it gives us a baseline. SI Sandra also exhibits trends in latency measurements)

Standard latency to loaded latency is 8.2:1

Intel Kaby Lake at the same 100Mhz Refclk using identical 3200c14 Ram with the xmp settings has a loaded latency of around 45ns

Ratio is 5.14:1

That is not theory, those are facts. The real question that no one is asking themselves is "why it currently takes 8 cycles for ryzen memory to do the work that Intel can do with 5 cycles?". Something is happening to make the Ryzen sit idle for extra cycles and miss opportunities to transfer data.

Could it be some secondary or tertiary timing setting that the AMD UEFI gives ryzen when it is doing the training?

Certainly could be, but as you seem to feel that mem tweakit screenshots and aida64 memory benchmark screenshots included with the posts for standard memory timings are "secret overclocker business" and not something to share with the community because anyone who asks is just annoying. I would not know to be able to analyze the results

Ryzen using 2666 divider and 120REFCLK is pretty much down to 68ns. Improving with supposedly better secondary timings associated with the 2666 divider. what those timings are? Who knows?....secret overclockers business!

The ratio has improved to 7.7:1. Going in the right direction but Ryzen is still wasting cycles waiting for things to happen

Gupsters Ryzen stable OC on his 3200mhz ram uses timings 14-13-13-13-26 ram at 100Mhz is 62ns

ratio is 7:1 . tRAS is really tighter than traditional thinking would suggest is possible to get stable.

Conventional thinking about tRAS suggests the memory rows should still be being read during cycle 26 and should have been cut off mid stream causeing data corruption. A stable system with better latency suggests that is not happening and the original assumption may not be exactly correct. I am sure that he stumbled on the finding that it works by trial and error.

No one here has asked what voltage setting magically changes the physical properties of silicon or the properties of time. There is still things that we don't know about the Infinity fabric and the interconnects that join it together that have not been figured out yet to be explained.

Raja says there is no voltage setting that can be adjusted to help improve memory stability and performance but He contradicts himself in his own overclocking guides. SOC voltage adjustments have been recommended to help get stable fast ram working since day 1. That is a voltage adjustment isn't it? Or does that sprinkle magic fairy dust to make Ram overclocking magic happen? I don't expect a memorized answer. A professional instead of a condescending one would be nice given the capacity that he is here. It is not as though I have not been verbose in explaining my reasoning in terms that I hope every level of user understand.

ProcODT is another adjustment available in the UEFI that can help stability by adjusting the noise floor level in the signalling detection at a point of termination. That has only recently become fashionable from the videos of Robert Hallock at the MSI youtuber function. It certainly does not appear in either the C6H or AMD official overclocking guides that were publish around launch time. Is that adjusting system wide, the Fabric side terminations, the memory controller side or the CCX module side terminations? Someone else may be able to answer this but all we know right now that it works.

Other memory related voltage settings been made available in the UEFI and then left on auto. What are they designed to be used for? Asus and or AMD have not exactly published a comprehensive guide describing the function of each so the only way we will find out is to test and see what happens. I suspect Jim Keller might have an idea but he doesn't work at AMD any more.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carthage1*
> 
> I have a question about memory latency.
> 
> I've seen a lot of people getting close to 70ns or even below it with 3200 cl14 settings. I'm currently running 2933 cl14 which obviously isn't quite as fast, but according to AIDA64 my memory latency hovers around ~83ns with these settings. To me this seems a little on the high side. Are there any BIOS settings that affect your memory latency other than memory frequency and timings? I'm currently on BIOS 1201 with AGESA 1004a.


I think the ones you see are because they use bclk ocing and it decreases latency (could be wrong and if i am ill be corrected).

You can always up dram voltage and tighten your timings ie I'm going from 16-18-18-36 to 14-16-16-36 im at 1.45v and at 350% coverage so far on hynix memory no less.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flyn08*
> 
> @PeerlessGirl my kit's spd isn't in the DB lol
> 
> anyway it seems to be ok, it overclocks to it's xmp no problem and there are no missing strings so...I should be ok.
> 
> To be noted: thaiphoon noted that my kit wasn't in the db and asked me to upload datas. In return the give me a 20% discount.


What was your kit again? the 3200Mhz FlareX stuff?


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *carthage1*
> 
> I have a question about memory latency.
> 
> I've seen a lot of people getting close to 70ns or even below it with 3200 cl14 settings. I'm currently running 2933 cl14 which obviously isn't quite as fast, but according to AIDA64 my memory latency hovers around ~83ns with these settings. To me this seems a little on the high side. Are there any BIOS settings that affect your memory latency other than memory frequency and timings? I'm currently on BIOS 1201 with AGESA 1004a.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the ones you see are because they use bclk ocing and it decreases latency (could be wrong and if i am ill be corrected).
> 
> You can always up dram voltage and tighten your timings ie I'm going from 16-18-18-36 to 14-16-16-36 im at 1.45v and at 350% coverage so far on hynix memory no less.
Click to expand...

You can try adjusting the ProcODT between 40 - 60 ohms and testing. That adjusts the noise floor to allow the system to separate the low point of the signalling wave from background noise.

Or Try setting your ram to 2666 with the 14-14-14-34 timings and change bclk to 120%. that should increase it to 3200 c14. Remember to adjust the cpu multiplier back to match the frequency you are running on now.

If that is stable, you can try dropping progressively to 14-13-13-34. then try progressively dropping the 4th timing (tRAS) progressively a step at a time. Gupsters is running tRAS at 26 and he has a stable system at 62ns


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> try setting your ram to 2666 with the 14-14-14-34 timings and change bclk to 120%. that should increase it to 3200 c14. Remember to adjust the cpu multiplier back to match the frequency you are running on now.
> 
> If that is stable, you can try dropping progressively to 14-13-13-34. then try progressively dropping the 4th timing (tRAS) progressively a step at a time. Gupsters is running tRAS at 26 and he has a stable system at 62ns


I actually just tried my freshly tightened timing of 14-16-16-16-36 and got 77.6ns using the free copy of Aida64.


----------



## carthage1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> You can try adjusting the ProcODT between 40 - 60 ohms and testing. That adjusts the noise floor to allow the system to separate the low point of the signalling wave from background noise.
> 
> Or Try setting your ram to 2666 with the 14-14-14-34 timings and change bclk to 120%. that should increase it to 3200 c14. Remember to adjust the cpu multiplier back to match the frequency you are running on now.
> 
> If that is stable, you can try dropping progressively to 14-13-13-34. then try progressively dropping the 4th timing (tRAS) progressively a step at a time. Gupsters is running tRAS at 26 and he has a stable system at 62ns


Thanks for the suggestions, I'll try them out.


----------



## Paperchaser

I'm going to make my decision today. I'm going to buy *G.Skill Trident Z F43200C14D-16GTZ* (Samsung B-Die) for my Ryzen 1700 + ROG Crosshair VI hero setup.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Also an update on the WiFi module, it will not be sold by us (not certified separately). What they recommended me is a standard M.2 laptop wifi module like Intel 7260NGW, it's certified to work. Not sure what would be the antenna recommendation though.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's kind of a shame. Any thoughts on antennas to use (Elmor or anyone else)? *Also, how difficult is it to remove the heatsink/LED area that's covering that slot to put the module in on the crosshair?*
Click to expand...

Before I installed my C6H on my case chassis, I looked it over. As I recall, two or three black screws hold down the rear LED-illuminated cover. The screw heads are accessible from the bottom of the board, but probably not from the other side of whatever chassis plate the board is mounted to. (In other words, a complete teardown is needed.) You will also need to unplug the LED circuit from the MB to remove the cover..

I didn't inspect the dummy holes in the interface cover, but that too might have to be out of the chassis to safely punch out the antenna access.

There was a post a ways back where someone reported being able to slide a module under the cover; probably without a Noctua D15 in the way.

On my Nanoxia Project S case, the motherboard mounting column array is very accurately aligned with the chassis back, making the board fit too tight for the nice Asus foam and aluminum foil padding that comes with the interface cover. I had to carefully peal that from the cover to allow the motherboard to fit. Otherwise, extreme transverse pressure on the board would have been needed to compress the foam and get the board mounting holes to align with the chassis mount posts. So, even with the I/O cover tightly in place, I would hesitate to try to open those holes without inspecting it much more carefully to determine in situ feasibility.


----------



## Flyn08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> What was your kit again? the 3200Mhz FlareX stuff?


First of all thanks for your help and interest @PeerlessGirl !

I'm using a g.skill 16gb kit, precisely F4-3200C15-8GTZ. (The other stick's is exactly the same)



Prepared by Thaiphoon Burner Super Blaster

MEMORY MODULE

Manufacturer : G.Skill
Part Number : F4-3200C15-8GTZ
Serial Number : 00000000
JEDEC DIMM Label : 8GB 1Rx8 PC4-2133-UA1-11
Architecture : DDR4 SDRAM UDIMM
Speed Grade : DDR4-2133
Capacity : 8 GB (8 components)
Organization : 1024M x64 (1 rank)
Register Manufacturer : N/A
Register Model : N/A
Manufacturing Date : Undefined
Manufacturing Location : Taipei, Taiwan
Revision / Raw Card : 0000h / A1 (8 layers)

DRAM COMPONENTS

Manufacturer : Samsung
Part Number : K4A8G085WB-BCPB
Package : Standard Monolithic 78-ball FBGA
Die Density / Count : 8 Gb B-die (20 nm) / 1 die
Composition : 1024M x8 (64M x8 x 16 banks)
Clock Frequency : 1067 MHz (0,938 ns)
Minimum Timing Delays : 15-15-15-36-50
Read Latencies Supported : 16T, 15T, 14T, 13T, 12T, 11T, 10T
Supply Voltage : 1,20 V
XMP Certified : 1600 MHz / 15-15-15-35-50 / 1,35 V
XMP Extreme : Not programmed
SPD Revision : 1.1 / September 2015
XMP Revision : 2.0 / December 2013

THERMAL SENSOR

Manufacturer : Giantec
Model : GT34TS04
Revision : 01h
Sensor Status : Enabled
EVENT Output Control : Disabled
Temperature Accuracy : B-Grade
Temperature Resolution : 0,2500°C (10-bit ADC)
Current Temperature : 38,250°C
Negative Measurements : Supported
Interrupt Capability : Supported

SOURCE SPD DUMP

000 23 11 0C 02 85 21 00 08 00 60 00 03 01 03 00 00
010 00 00 08 0D F8 03 00 00 6E 6E 6E 11 08 76 F0 0A
020 20 08 00 05 00 A8 1E 2B 2E 00 78 00 14 3C 00 00
030 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 16 36 16 36
040 16 36 16 36 00 00 16 36 16 36 16 36 16 36 00 00
050 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
060 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
070 00 00 00 00 00 83 B5 CE 00 00 00 00 E7 C2 2D 24
080 11 11 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
090 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 1C A0
100 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
110 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
120 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
130 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
140 04 CD 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 46 34 2D 33 32 30 30
150 43 31 35 2D 38 47 54 5A 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 CE
160 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
170 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 8E CF
180 0C 4A 05 20 00 00 00 00 00 A3 00 00 05 00 01 00
190 00 4B 4B 4B 00 AF FA F0 0A 20 08 00 05 00 C0 1C
1A0 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00


----------



## Timur Born

Short information: Lowering PLL to 1.7 V has no practical impact on the power consumption (idle/max) or temperature (max) of my 3973 + 3302-CL14 OC. It does seem to work, though.

The lowest idle power I hit at the wall using PLL 1.7 V is around 48.5 W, 10 W of which are from the NVidia GTX 780. PLL 1.8 V makes that 49 - 49.5 W, so rather miniscule differences within margin of error.


----------



## Timur Born

And now I just saw it hitting 47.7 W at PLL 1.8 V, so it doesn't really matter and I will stay at 1.8 V for safety reasons.

I closed the desktop now and will only try to lower power consumption and maybe secondary DRAM timings. Then I'm finished until the new Agesa hits.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> And now I just saw it hitting 47.7 W at PLL 1.8 V, so it doesn't really matter and I will stay at 1.8 V for safety reasons.
> 
> I closed the desktop now and will only try to lower power consumption and maybe secondary DRAM timings. Then I'm finished until the new Agesa hits.


I've been happy with 0081 since it came out, not updated since.

I will try the new agesa one tho but sticking with this one till then

3.9ghz and 3200 14-14-14-34


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I actually just tried my freshly tightened timing of 14-16-16-16-36 and got 77.6ns using the free copy of Aida64.


I have 14-14-14-14-34 @ 3200 1.4v and I scored 71.3ns using same:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Before I installed my C6H on my case chassis, I looked it over. As I recall, two or three black screws hold down the rear LED-illuminated cover. The screw heads are accessible from the bottom of the board, but probably not from the other side of whatever chassis plate the board is mounted to. (In other words, a complete teardown is needed.) You will also need to unplug the LED circuit from the MB to remove the cover..
> 
> I didn't inspect the dummy holes in the interface cover, but that too might have to be out of the chassis to safely punch out the antenna access.
> 
> There was a post a ways back where someone reported being able to slide a module under the cover; probably without a Noctua D15 in the way.
> 
> On my Nanoxia Project S case, the motherboard mounting column array is very accurately aligned with the chassis back, making the board fit too tight for the nice Asus foam and aluminum foil padding that comes with the interface cover. I had to carefully peal that from the cover to allow the motherboard to fit. Otherwise, extreme transverse pressure on the board would have been needed to compress the foam and get the board mounting holes to align with the chassis mount posts. So, even with the I/O cover tightly in place, I would hesitate to try to open those holes without inspecting it much more carefully to determine in situ feasibility.


Oh for the love of....ugh, what a pain in the butt. This sounds like it'll end up being something I do if/when I ever have to remove the board for some reason, and not otherwise. Any idea how you'd get the module underneath it? Try to go in from the cooler-side and get it installed somehow? Plus there's punching out the holes..it took a lot of pressure to keep my board lined up with the foam there so it's fairly highly compressed for me too.


----------



## gavinh87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carthage1*
> 
> I have a question about memory latency.
> 
> I've seen a lot of people getting close to 70ns or even below it with 3200 cl14 settings. I'm currently running 2933 cl14 which obviously isn't quite as fast, but according to AIDA64 my memory latency hovers around ~83ns with these settings. To me this seems a little on the high side. Are there any BIOS settings that affect your memory latency other than memory frequency and timings? I'm currently on BIOS 1201 with AGESA 1004a.


It would appear that the newer BIOS has increased the latency. Well for me it has anyway. My L2 cache was at 3.3 and L3 cache was at 10.4










Nothing else has changed other than BIOS.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanuki*
> 
> Hi.. @elmor
> 
> Any update on beta BIOS with AGESA 1.0.0.6 from AMD?
> 
> It would be nice if you can release it so that we have something
> to play with during the weekend.


If I remember right its AMD holding it back atm not Asus/Gigabyte/MSI








Next Friday Maybe id say.


----------



## Praz

@gtbtk

Please stop this continual posting of complete nonsense. You post your opinions as fact when it is clear you have no understanding of timing relationships or electrical principles of the subject. To your credit you are able to compose your posts in a manner that implies a degree of knowledge to readers who also do not understand this part of the architecture. However, this only does a disservice to the same readers of your posts and other than the possibility of self-inflating your ego I'm not sure what motive you can have in doing so.

On a different note below is a link of a short interview with James Prior and Robert Hallock of AMD. Those looking for a magic bullet with the upcoming AGESA update may be disappointed. For the most part AMD seems to be in denial of memory clocking issues in regards to the X370 chipset. Where issues are acknowledged the blame is placed mostly on the board and memory manufacturers.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/antonyleather/2017/05/18/an-interview-with-amd-the-latest-on-ryzen-memory-support-game-performance-and-ryzen-3s-launch/#5ff43185ff43


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> ...
> 
> Oh for the love of....ugh, what a pain in the butt. This sounds like it'll end up being something I do if/when I ever have to remove the board for some reason, and not otherwise. Any idea how you'd get the module underneath it? Try to go in from the cooler-side and get it installed somehow? Plus there's punching out the holes..it took a lot of pressure to keep my board lined up with the foam there so it's fairly highly compressed for me too.


A quick search failed to find the comment about sliding a module under the plastic cover. I don't recall any associated information about how it was done in detail. It raised my eyebrows at the time because there isn't a lot of room there. Perhaps the board was out of the chassis and it was easier to work on and see under the cover, and the poster realized that the module he had in hand could be insinuated into the space and connected.

Good luck.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Raja says there is no voltage setting that can be adjusted to help improve memory stability and performance but He contradicts himself in his own overclocking guides. SOC voltage adjustments have been recommended to help get stable fast ram working since day 1. That is a voltage adjustment isn't it? Or does that sprinkle magic fairy dust to make Ram overclocking magic happen?


The fact you're tying this all together with latency is the issue. Any connections you're making (SoC voltage and latency) aren't going to impact a platform to this extent. Even you should know that. If you really think you have some kind of grasp on all of this, buy the platform and test it. Stop trying to live vicariously through others. All you do is talk. Not an ounce of testing performed on your side (on this platform), which is pitiful.


----------



## Timur Born

Some oddities to mention here (BIOS 0003 + 1201):

3302-14-13-12-12-32 CB15/none: Boots
3302-14-14-14-14-34 CB15/none: Boots
3302-14-15-15-15-34 none: Code 8 during Windows boot
3302-14-16-16-16-36 none: Code 8 during Windows boot

3302-14-14-14-34 Aida: Code 8 during Windows boot

Benchmark Bias CB15 does affect Aida's RAM latency benchmark. It lowers my readings from 67-69 ns to 65 - 67 ns.

I would appreciate if Raja or Elmor would clarify what Benchmark Bias really does!? I assumed it to change demotion/undemotion behavior of C-states, but that should not lead to different stability/crashing behavior. And does Bias result in real performance improvements, or is it just cosmetics for the benchmarks?


----------



## BlazingNanites

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> @gtbtk
> 
> Please stop this continual posting of complete nonsense. You post your opinions as fact when it is clear you have no understanding of timing relationships or electrical principles of the subject. To your credit you are able to compose your posts in a manner that implies a degree of knowledge to readers who also do not understand this part of the architecture. However, this only does a disservice to the same readers of your posts and other than the possibility of self-inflating your ego I'm not sure what motive you can have in doing so.
> 
> On a different note below is a link of a short interview with James Prior and Robert Hallock of AMD. Those looking for a magic bullet with the upcoming AGESA update may be disappointed. For the most part AMD seems to be in denial of memory clocking issues in regards to the X370 chipset. Where issues are acknowledged the blame is placed mostly on the board and memory manufacturers.
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/antonyleather/2017/05/18/an-interview-with-amd-the-latest-on-ryzen-memory-support-game-performance-and-ryzen-3s-launch/#5ff43185ff43


Thank you for the link. However, I don't come to the same conclusion. Per what elmor has said, and the wording of the responses from AMD, I think we will see much needed improvement. What I did not like is that they are stretching this out to the end of May. Since that is Computex, we probably see another week delay. Hopefully the beta that Asus now has will be released earlier


----------



## [email protected]

Things do get better. It's still not a 100% killer update, though.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazingNanites*
> 
> Thank you for the link. However, I don't come to the same conclusion. Per what elmor has said, and the wording of the responses from AMD, I think we will see much needed improvement. What I did not like is that they are stretching this out to the end of May. Since that is Computex, we probably see another week delay. Hopefully the beta that Asus now has will be released earlier


The delay(not much of one) is that Asus is skipping 1.0.0.5 and going straight to 1.0.0.6. Those who are BIOS upgrade junkies(myself included) are losing our minds because we have not gotten a fix in a while. For me, using Hynix RAM has me stuck at 2400 for my memory right now on 1107, so waiting for the BIOS update feels harder than it otherwise might be.


----------



## finalheaven

Does 1.0.0.6 improve 4 dimm support? (using 4 dimms at higher speeds that is)


----------



## gavinh87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Things do get better. It's still not a 100% killer update, though.


Any word of memory dividers higher than 3200? My soundcard doesn't like bclk.


----------



## BlazingNanites

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Things do get better. It's still not a 100% killer update, though.


Any word on the correction for the Aura and it's G. Skill variant fiasco?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavinh87*
> 
> Any word of memory dividers higher than 3200? My soundcard doesn't like bclk.


Well, if Elmor hasnt told you, I'm not going to either


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazingNanites*
> 
> Any word on the correction for the Aura and it's G. Skill variant fiasco?


Not yet. We have two boards coming back to HQ.


----------



## gavinh87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Well, if Elmor hasnt told you, I'm not going to either


He told me to ask you


----------



## R71800XSS

I'm sorry by repeat this question again, but anyone can reply me about:
Quote:


> *@elmor or anybody*: Does anyone know reset the motherboards leds (PCH...) with BIOS 1201 (off at all) or how repair software (actually doesn't work)?


thanks in advance.

*PD: [email protected] for example...*


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> 3302-14-13-12-12-32 CB15/none: Boots
> 3302-14-14-14-14-34 CB15/none: Boots
> 3302-14-15-15-15-34 none: Code 8 during Windows boot
> 3302-14-16-16-16-36 none: Code 8 during Windows boot


To add my own interpretation: Memory training with the more loose timings seems to change sub-timings that cause the crashes. Because of this tighter secondary timings lead to more loose trained sub-timings, which in turn leads to better stability.

Still rather odd to get better stability with tighter timings. The whole memory training process is kind of a mess.

And just to mention it: My memory bandwidth seems to be lower than it should be for a 3300 OC. I get mostly sub 47000 mb/s for read bandwidth, but would expect over 48000 mb/s.


----------



## Ramad

I thought that one motherboard manufacturer is delaying the 1.0.0.6 update by claiming they are not yet ready, because they want to retest and retest again. And AMD want the update to be unified across all motherboards at the same time, and that will reflect badly on that manufacturer if their BIOS is not ready.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> @gtbtk
> 
> Please stop this continual posting of complete nonsense. You post your opinions as fact when it is clear you have no understanding of timing relationships or electrical principles of the subject. To your credit you are able to compose your posts in a manner that implies a degree of knowledge to readers who also do not understand this part of the architecture. However, this only does a disservice to the same readers of your posts and other than the possibility of self-inflating your ego I'm not sure what motive you can have in doing so.
> 
> On a different note below is a link of a short interview with James Prior and Robert Hallock of AMD. Those looking for a magic bullet with the upcoming AGESA update may be disappointed. For the most part AMD seems to be in denial of memory clocking issues in regards to the X370 chipset. Where issues are acknowledged the blame is placed mostly on the board and memory manufacturers.
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/antonyleather/2017/05/18/an-interview-with-amd-the-latest-on-ryzen-memory-support-game-performance-and-ryzen-3s-launch/#5ff43185ff43


I'm no EE (as you know) but you gotta admit, memory tuning on this platform can be "befuddling" for the rest of us. With 3 different 2x8GB kits... GS 3600c15, 4266c19, and economy 2400c16 I can plug and play each with the exact same settings almost as tho the sticks don't matter or more lilkely they are actually all the same ICs:

anyway - 3466 c14-21-21-21-49-1T and 14-14-14-39-1T work with each one and all three throw a hardware error in GSAT/bash at the exact same point if AID64 is running. when I switch off AID64 no error.

What's more striking is how there seems to be VERY little difference in bandwidth performance for the 1800x vs a 1600x when looking thru the recent posts in this thread.

...back to trying to figure out how to get 3466c14-14-14- stable to gsat.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carthage1*
> 
> I have a question about memory latency.
> 
> I've seen a lot of people getting close to 70ns or even below it with 3200 cl14 settings. I'm currently running 2933 cl14 which obviously isn't quite as fast, but according to AIDA64 my memory latency hovers around ~83ns with these settings. To me this seems a little on the high side. Are there any BIOS settings that affect your memory latency other than memory frequency and timings? I'm currently on BIOS 1201 with AGESA 1004a.


I have slower memory and with same speed (but bad timings) my latency is similar. I think that the speed implies more than the timings (much more).


----------



## BlazingNanites

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Not yet. We have two boards coming back to HQ.


I should have been more explicit. The rewriting of the software to not corrupt SPD's. I do understand there are some boards out there with LED issues.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I thought that one motherboard manufacturer is delaying the 1.0.0.6 update by claiming they are not yet ready, because they want to retest and retest again. And AMD want the update to be unified across all motherboards at the same time, and that will reflect badly on that manufacturer if their BIOS is not ready.


That sucks. Who is this one motherboard manufacturer, so we can get everyone to boycott them.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> That sucks. Who is this one motherboard manufacturer, so we can get everyone to boycott them.


Can´t say...sorry.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazingNanites*
> 
> I should have been more explicit. The rewriting of the software to not corrupt SPD's. I do understand there are some boards out there with LED issues.


That I do not know.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> That I do not know.


why with Bios 1107 mobo's led works and with BIOS 1201 doesn´t?
can I reset sotfware or mobo?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Well, if Elmor hasnt told you, I'm not going to either


Bet if we ask You for ETA it will add 2 days not 1 hahaha.

TBH i like this Small step updates. Makes it easy to keep track what changed and what is still in the works.

PS. Now all people STUCK with Hynix see why i sent back 3 memory kits. Playing Waiting/hoping game is so fun init ??


----------



## BlazingNanites

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> That I do not know.


I have corrupted SPDs caused by G. Skill and/or Aura software. Tech support of both organizations have no clue. And, even if I wanted to risk voiding my memory warranty and use Thaiphoon Burner, the correct values for my kit is not there per a posting on the G. Skill website


----------



## virpz

Taichi bios 2.20
C6H Bios 1001
Prime X370 Bios 0604

Memory is Crucial XMP Rated 2666MHz. The Ryzen is good at overclocking memory, specially if you compare it to the likes of X99.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavinh87*
> 
> Any word of memory dividers higher than 3200? My soundcard doesn't like bclk.


Well, not so bad...









My soundcard ASUS XONAR dx2 doesn't like bclk.
My TBS Dvb-S2 card doesn't like bclk.
My TBS Dvb-T2 doesn't like bclk.
My Radeon 9 270X doesn't like bclk.
My Samsung 960 evo M.2 gen3 doesn't like bclk

BCLK = 102,2 stable. To 104 boot but unstable (frozen screen).


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavinh87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *carthage1*
> 
> I have a question about memory latency.
> 
> I've seen a lot of people getting close to 70ns or even below it with 3200 cl14 settings. I'm currently running 2933 cl14 which obviously isn't quite as fast, but according to AIDA64 my memory latency hovers around ~83ns with these settings. To me this seems a little on the high side. Are there any BIOS settings that affect your memory latency other than memory frequency and timings? I'm currently on BIOS 1201 with AGESA 1004a.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would appear that the newer BIOS has increased the latency. Well for me it has anyway. My L2 cache was at 3.3 and L3 cache was at 10.4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing else has changed other than BIOS.
Click to expand...

The loaded latency on the top line is the big one that is impacting performance in gaming and the compression benchmarks.That has improved 9.5ns


----------



## Timur Born

Keep in mind that Benchmark Bias affects Aida latency, even if you choose CB15 bias.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> That's what mine started doing. Once it's started it will get worse, you take your chances with it from here.


What gets worse? I mean other than Taiphoon not knowing the manufacturer G.skill or Samsung or part number, the memory works fine even at
3340 mhz 14-14-14-36. I don't even know if when the memory was new if Taiphoon would report the name and part number for this G.skill Tridentz
3600 C16 non rgb 2X8 modules. What exactly happens if it gets corrupted? Does it get unstable or just not work? Or does it work just fine because
it uses the manual settings you put in the bios?
Well I think my modules are fine, Taiphoon just is missing info, but SiSoft Sandra has all the info as shown here:


So unless you can tell me what I would notice if my ram is really currupt, I have to assume it is not. It seems to me that Taiphoon just doesn't read the manufacturer of ram, manufacturer of module, and part number for some reason, but obviously Sandra does, so it could be a bug in Taiphoon, I dunno.
P.S. I guess this would help:


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> That I do not know.


@[email protected]

No LED is working right now (PCH+Back IO+LED Strip1+LED Strip 2). Will a new BIOS fix this or should I do a RMA?

ps: I don't have any RGB memory.


----------



## BlazingNanites

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> What gets worse? I mean other than Taiphoon not knowing the manufacturer G.skill or Samsung or part number, the memory works fine even at
> 3340 mhz 14-14-14-36. I don't even know if when the memory was new if Taiphoon would report the name and part number for this G.skill Tridentz
> 3600 C16 non rgb 2X8 modules. What exactly happens if it gets corrupted? Does it get unstable or just not work? Or does it work just fine because
> it uses the manual settings you put in the bios?
> Well I think my modules are fine, Taiphoon just is missing info, but SiSoft Sandra has all the info as shown here:
> 
> 
> So unless you can tell me what I would notice if my ram is really currupt, I have to assume it is not.


If I run HWInfo64 or CPU-Z at first glace things may look ok because most of the information on stick 1 is corrects. In Thaiphoon Burner this stick fails CRC
If I do the same, but for stick 2, the XMP information is missing and stick reports as 2133mhz instead of 3200mhz. The information for this stick is largely inaccurate.

Talked with G. Skill tech support (US) and they have no information on solving issue. Maybe we will get answer by end of May.

End of May really?

Asus is not much better, but at least we have elmor and raja as our heroes


----------



## genesisx

Hey there, I am having this annoying cold boot issue but getting different POST code than elmor mentioned in the main post.

CPU: Ryzen 1700
RAM: Corsair cmk16gx4m2b3000c15 2x8GB with standard D.O.C.P to 2933 or Corsair cmk16gx4m2b3200c16 2x8GB with standard D.O.C.P to 3200
BISO: 1107

Neither of the RAM settings will cold boot, I've changed DRAM boot voltage to 1.4, I've tested most ProcODT, no luck, every cold boot attempt will end up with POST code 55(oppose to F9 in the main post).

Anyone had the same issue here? Really annoying that I need to clear CMOS every time and wait for warming up and then overclock to 2933/3200.


----------



## y0bailey

Same exactly memory on my end and definitely intermittent cold boot issues at 3200mhz. I'm on stock now because I haven't been able to make it reliably go away with any amount of tweaking. I had issues with BIOS 0003 and my boot NVMe drive so I didn't get to use that fix for the cold boot 3200mhz issue.

Hoping new BIOS fixes us up, as we are clearly very close to the promised land.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> @[email protected]
> 
> No LED is working right now (PCH+Back IO+LED Strip1+LED Strip 2). Will a new BIOS fix this or should I do a RMA?
> 
> ps: I don't have any RGB memory.


Idem...


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazingNanites*
> 
> If I run HWInfo64 or CPU-Z at first glace things may look ok because most of the information on stick 1 is corrects. In Thaiphoon Burner this stick fails CRC
> If I do the same, but for stick 2, the XMP information is missing and stick reports as 2133mhz instead of 3200mhz. The information for this stick is largely inaccurate.
> 
> Talked with G. Skill tech support (US) and they have no information on solving issue. Maybe we will get answer by end of May.
> 
> End of May really?
> 
> Asus is not much better, but at least we have elmor and raja as our heroes


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazingNanites*
> 
> If I run HWInfo64 or CPU-Z at first glace things may look ok because most of the information on stick 1 is corrects. In Thaiphoon Burner this stick fails CRC
> If I do the same, but for stick 2, the XMP information is missing and stick reports as 2133mhz instead of 3200mhz. The information for this stick is largely inaccurate.
> 
> Talked with G. Skill tech support (US) and they have no information on solving issue. Maybe we will get answer by end of May.
> 
> End of May really?
> 
> Asus is not much better, but at least we have elmor and raja as our heroes


The stick will report 2133mhz, that is normal. Everything else is overclocked speeds. Well both my sticks pass and say CRC OK in Taiphoon, it is just that they don't report the brand or model # at all or correct. And once the second stick took forever to load, and Taiphoon stopped working (be able to do anything). After reboot everything was working fine again in Taiphoon, both CRC ok, stable and overclocked, yet Taiphoon never could read manufacturer/model # which is odd since Sisoft Sandra does perfectly fine. HWinfo shows me timings under sensors correctly, but I don't see anywhere in that program to see model # or manufacturer. Since these work better than 3200 C14 I am assuming they are fine, and I doubt since they are NON RGB, that they have the same issues as RGB, but no one has stated what would actually happen if they were corrupt. What would I notice? I mean I am surely not going to pay for a Taiphoon licensce when it can't even read my manufacturer properly, then have to find someone with the same exact ram stick to upload it, and then me flash it. That makes no sense. If everything works fine, I could care less that Taiphoon can't tell me the name of my modules. I DO NOT think that means they are corrupted since Sisoft Sandra has no problem identifying them. I also just saw that HWinfo identifies them correctly also, so it is a problem with Taiphoon. Maybe Taiphoon has some issues with Ryzen, this mobo, or these modules.


----------



## BlazingNanites

I have been building "IBM Compatible PCs" since 1983 and MS-DOS 1.25.

This is the most problematic build in my memory.

Everything in this build is new except for the case. Even the OS has changed to Creators update.
This breaks the rule of one new part at a time.

Motherboard and video card are from Asus
NVMe drive from Samsung
Memory G. Skill
Cooler and Power from Corsair

I don't have to highlight the issues of the C6H. We all know them here
The Video Card ended up defective, and Asus tested it and will be replacing it, but they don't have any
The NVMe drive 960 EVO 500GB was shipped formatted incompatible with booting under Windows 10 Pro. (Asus found this out while troubleshooting)
The memory is corrupt

The cooler H80i v2 works using the AM3 backplate and Corsair shipped an AM4 bracket free
The Power Supply shows no issues RM1000i

Asus likes to complain that the Ryzen platform was rushed
How do they explain writing Aura software that corrupts memory modules?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> Taichi bios 2.20
> C6H Bios 1001
> Prime X370 Bios 0604
> 
> Memory is Crucial XMP Rated 2666MHz. The Ryzen is good at overclocking memory, *specially if you compare it to the likes of X99*.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


LOl - ? I have 64GB on my R5E-10 at 3400c13-14-13-29 for the past year. AID64 bandwidth is 90K, latency is 48ns. With 64GB It ain't even close bro. 3466 is no problem on a good x99 board

stil working on this C6H:


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> LOl - ? I have 64GB on my R5E-10 at 3400c13-14-13-29 for the past year. AID64 bandwidth is 90K, latency is 48ns. With 64GB It ain't even close bro. 3466 is no problem on a good x99 board
> 
> stil working on this C6H:


That's good.
I had the X99 Deluxe and R5E - E5 2667 V3 and 5820K plus three different sets of qualified 4ch ram.
Back in 2015 memory support there was a REAL mess, always running memory bellow their rated XMP speed and still it was really unstable, there was no way to get stability with their XMP profile, it was driving me crazy.

I kept it up to middle 2016 when I finally got rid of it. I am glad to see they did improved on that, for me the X99 has become a really frustrating experience, specially if you consider the amount of money I have spent.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> That's good.
> I had the X99 Deluxe and R5E - E5 2667 V3 and 5820K plus three different sets of qualified 4ch ram.
> Back in 2015 memory support there was a REAL mess, always running memory bellow their rated XMP speed and still it was really unstable, there was no way to get stability with their XMP profile, it was driving me crazy.
> 
> I kept it up to middle 2016 when I finally got rid of it. I am glad to see they did improved on that, for me the X99 has become a really frustrating experience, specially if you consider the amount of money I have spent.


In truth, a lot of the issues with memory during that period was more to do with users not understanding the platform or the need for straps. Nor were they locked out from memory subsets and various settings.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> LOl - ? I have 64GB on my R5E-10 at 3400c13-14-13-29 for the past year. AID64 bandwidth is 90K, latency is 48ns. With 64GB It ain't even close bro. 3466 is no problem on a good x99 board
> 
> stil working on this C6H:


I was running 3466 at 16-16-16-36, changed it to 14-15-15-36 and it seems stable from some preliminary testing


----------



## EightCores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Well that's kind of a shame. Any thoughts on antennas to use (Elmor or anyone else)? Also, how difficult is it to remove the heatsink/LED area that's covering that slot to put the module in on the crosshair?


Wi-Fi Installation: I have an EKWB monoblock for the C6H. The installation of this block requires the removal of the original heat sinks. This process exposes the M.2 slot for Wi-Fi, the directions are here:
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109821749.pdf
I am going to use an ASUS PCE-AC88 4x4 802.11ac, because after I have installed the block I will be closing up the board in a Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX, --the way I have build planned it will be like a Rebricks Cube&#8230; I also want the antenna that comes with the AC88. If I could buy the card that comes with the New C6H I might consider it. I have a similar antenna on my Asus Rampage V Edition 10 (three leads not two).
When I get to mounting the block I will send a photo of the removed area and how the LED is attached. On the motherboard layout the LED connection point is labeled as #26 and appears to not be able to be disconnected from the MB. It appears the easiest way is to remove the cover over the M.2 card slot and keep the LED attached to both the cover and the motherboard.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Bet if we ask You for ETA it will add 2 days not 1 hahaha.
> 
> TBH i like this Small step updates. Makes it easy to keep track what changed and what is still in the works.
> 
> PS. Now all people STUCK with Hynix see why i sent back 3 memory kits. Playing Waiting/hoping game is so fun init ??


I am not exactly feeling "stuck". My system is up, and is fast enough for my needs, especially since my video card is ancient at this point. I want my Asus ROG RX Vega
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazingNanites*
> 
> I have been building "IBM Compatible PCs" since 1983 and MS-DOS 1.25.
> 
> This is the most problematic build in my memory.
> 
> Everything in this build is new except for the case. Even the OS has changed to Creators update.
> This breaks the rule of one new part at a time.
> 
> Motherboard and video card are from Asus
> NVMe drive from Samsung
> Memory G. Skill
> Cooler and Power from Corsair
> 
> I don't have to highlight the issues of the C6H. We all know them here
> The Video Card ended up defective, and Asus tested it and will be replacing it, but they don't have any
> The NVMe drive 960 EVO 500GB was shipped formatted incompatible with booting under Windows 10 Pro. (Asus found this out while troubleshooting)
> The memory is corrupt
> 
> The cooler H80i v2 works using the AM3 backplate and Corsair shipped an AM4 bracket free
> The Power Supply shows no issues RM1000i
> 
> Asus likes to complain that the Ryzen platform was rushed
> How do they explain writing Aura software that corrupts memory modules?


Not much to say about Aura problems, that is an Asus "feature", and I find it strange that it can corrupt memory modules. For the rest, weird things CAN happen, I've purchased motherboards where I had to replace the same board four times before I got a good one, back in the days of the 386.

When it comes to Windows 10 and booting, I ran into some WEIRD problems with my Adaptec RAID controller. I moved an array over from another computer where things were working, but the array would not show up on my C6H motherboard as a bootable device, unless I had the controller in legacy mode instead of UEFI. It turned out that because the array itself had not been formatted on a UEFI based machine, the array would not show up as a UEFI device to be booted from. My solution on that one was that I did a clean RAID array creation while in UEFI mode on my C6H system, installed Windows 10 Pro clean on the new array(it now saw the array from the C6H BIOS). I then restored the C: partition from the old setup, not the entire drive, just the old C: drive overwriting the freshly installed C:, and bingo, RAID array was now working in UEFI mode. I wonder if the problem you ran into with that SSD was entirely the pre-formatted nature of that drive, and needing to do a clean format while in UEFI mode from a Windows 10 flash drive(or DVD).

Just because Samsung people say it is a problem doesn't mean their people have a lot of experience with strange things that show up sometimes.


----------



## poisson21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightCores*
> 
> Wi-Fi Installation: I have an EKWB monoblock for the C6H. The installation of this block requires the removal of the original heat sinks. This process exposes the M.2 slot for Wi-Fi, the directions are here:
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109821749.pdf
> I am going to use an ASUS PCE-AC88 4x4 802.11ac, because after I have installed the block I will be closing up the board in a Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX, --the way I have build planned it will be like a Rebricks Cube&#8230; I also want the antenna that comes with the AC88. If I could buy the card that comes with the New C6H I might consider it. I have a similar antenna on my Asus Rampage V Edition 10 (three leads not two).
> When I get to mounting the block I will send a photo of the removed area and how the LED is attached. On the motherboard layout the LED connection point is labeled as #26 and appears to not be able to be disconnected from the MB. It appears the easiest way is to remove the cover over the M.2 card slot and keep the LED attached to both the cover and the motherboard.


Personnally i mount my monoblock yesterday and you can disconnect freely the led of the cover, and you have to , because the mounting of the monoblock is a bit of problem due to its weigth and size.


----------



## bluej511

So here is where i was able to get my Corsair Hynix to. From 16-18-18-361T to 14-15-15-34 1T at 1.45v.


----------



## Flyn08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightCores*
> 
> Wi-Fi Installation: I have an EKWB monoblock for the C6H. The installation of this block requires the removal of the original heat sinks. This process exposes the M.2 slot for Wi-Fi, the directions are here:
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109821749.pdf
> I am going to use an ASUS PCE-AC88 4x4 802.11ac, because after I have installed the block I will be closing up the board in a Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX, --the way I have build planned it will be like a Rebricks Cube&#8230; I also want the antenna that comes with the AC88. If I could buy the card that comes with the New C6H I might consider it. I have a similar antenna on my Asus Rampage V Edition 10 (three leads not two).
> When I get to mounting the block I will send a photo of the removed area and how the LED is attached. On the motherboard layout the LED connection point is labeled as #26 and appears to not be able to be disconnected from the MB. It appears the easiest way is to remove the cover over the M.2 card slot and keep the LED attached to both the cover and the motherboard.


Hey! I'm on the same project. I will order everything the next week...I'm going for a 360slim to and 240PE front to cool 1700x and gtx 1080ti. Can you send me some pictures via pm of the monoblock installation process? I would reaaaally apreciated it


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I was running 3466 at 16-16-16-36, changed it to 14-15-15-36 and it seems stable from some preliminary testing


Nice!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> In truth, a lot of the issues with memory during that period was more to do with users not understanding the platform or the need for straps. Nor were they locked out from memory subsets and various settings.


I'm simply repeating history... again


----------



## xyzkill3r

Issues running some bench/stress. Even at complete stock settings.

Custom watercool (EK C6H monoblock)
1800x @ 3.6
G.skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZR @ 2133
Timings: 18-18-18-38
All voltage settings at auto.

Aida64 stability (FPU or cache): 1s black screen
Cinebench CPU: 2s black screen
COU-Z stress CPU: ~60s black screen

MemTest64: 0 errors (max tested)
Aida64 stability CPU only: 60s ok
Aida64 stability mem only: 60s ok
CPU-Z bench CPU: ok

Max temps seen (Aida and hwinfo) ~60
HWInfo max CPU Core Voltage: 1.469
Bios 1201
I've tried many things and have not seen settings that let me bench or stress without a crash.
Attempted manual max recommended voltages (CPU 1.45, ram 1.4, SoC 1.2) and more loose timings (20-20-20-40).

At a loss for what to do/try next. Do I just have a terrible CPU?


----------



## Firann

So yeah apparently my ram wasnt stable at 32 x 106. When i booted pc today it was listed as 34 x 106. So i said heck ill just use default settings until knew bios updates.

I also decised i wanted to install w10 pre-creator update so i did just that. Sine then about 5-10 mins after windows loads, pc freezes and i get blue screen with a watchdog timeout error. Gonna re install w10 creator update and see if this continues. I also noticed some pcie devices as unknown where as i didnt have them on the previous installation. One of them was also called encryption/decryption.

Any idea what mifht be causing the crashes?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> @[email protected]
> 
> No LED is working right now (PCH+Back IO+LED Strip1+LED Strip 2). Will a new BIOS fix this or should I do a RMA?
> 
> ps: I don't have any RGB memory.


We're waiting for two boards to come back. The first is en route, the second is looking like it will take another 1-2 weeks. After that, we'll have to see what can be done etc. If you cannot wait (and you should not have to), RMA it.


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Fail_CNT is in the same section as ProcODT. It tells the BIOS how many times to attempt to train the memory at the given settings before giving up and going back to the default 2133, ProcODT, and FAIL_CNT settings. It used to default to 5 before 1.0.0.4, and now has a value of 1(meaning, you will want to change it from 1 to at least 3).


Is it harmful to have it on 5 in any way?


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> I'm running 3.9 oc on my 1700. Virtualization will ask for more voltage.


Why does it ask for more even if it doesn't actively use the virtualization?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> Is it harmful to have it on 5 in any way?


No, but if it doesn't pass the first time but does on a subsequent attempt, the memory isn't that stable. For a dialy rig, you'd ideally want it to pass first time, every time.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> @[email protected]
> 
> No LED is working right now (PCH+Back IO+LED Strip1+LED Strip 2). Will a new BIOS fix this or should I do a RMA?
> 
> ps: I don't have any RGB memory.


I'm only an enthusiast so no one burn me like you did with gtbtk







but have you tried reinstalling and uninstalling Aura and the same method for any other offending RGB programs and then doing a decent registry clean? Then flash a new BIOS.

I had an issue with RGB failing inc. on my ASUS Strix GPU and Corsair RAM LEDs and I have always used C Cleaner with its registry cleaner feature with quite some success over the years. I cant remember for the life of me precisely what fixed my issue but it was something similar to the above.

Again im not trying to sound like a professional and what I have said is reasonable even though i know there are some deeper issues with the whole RGB thing so please dont burn me on a crucifix next to gtbtk!







That was ruthless lol even if it was warranted.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No, but if it doesn't pass the first time but does on a subsequent attempt, the memory isn't that stable. For a dialy rig, you'd ideally want it to pass first time, every time.


My old 1700 passed 3rd time, every time









Never second, or forth, always third.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> My old 1700 passed 3rd time, every time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never second, or forth, always third.




Had to.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 
> 
> Had to.












I meant I had 3 F9's followed by a successful boot, it was never 2 F9's or 4, always 3.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firann*
> 
> So yeah apparently my ram wasnt stable at 32 x 106. When i booted pc today it was listed as 34 x 106. So i said heck ill just use default settings until knew bios updates.
> 
> I also decised i wanted to install w10 pre-creator update so i did just that. Sine then about 5-10 mins after windows loads, pc freezes and i get blue screen with a watchdog timeout error. Gonna re install w10 creator update and see if this continues. I also noticed some pcie devices as unknown where as i didnt have them on the previous installation. One of them was also called encryption/decryption.
> 
> Any idea what mifht be causing the crashes?


load optimized defaults BEFORE doing either a fresh install or an update-in-place.


----------



## Timur Born

Fail_CNT only seems to have two settings: 1 and "whatever"...


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No, but if it doesn't pass the first time but does on a subsequent attempt, the memory isn't that stable. For a dialy rig, you'd ideally want it to pass first time, every time.


I am not convinced. I had weeks of it passing first time, even after cold boot (even more so since 0003) and now the same memory and settings need several tries more often than not. Still I cannot make it crash/error for hours to come with all those stress tests out there.

And what's with me seeing up to 15 tries when I set FAIL_CNT to 2? Seems more like a 1 vs. unlimited settings to me.









Reboot also is more problematic than shutdown + boot now. And the times I saw BIOS setup freezing - at times even before entering (code A9) - don't make me trust the current release BIOS at all. So still some way to go, even more so with the many small errors in there that are not in Asus' focus, because they are not about stability/OC.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> I'm only an enthusiast so no one burn me like you did with gtbtk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but have you tried reinstalling and uninstalling Aura and the same method for any other offending RGB programs and then doing a decent registry clean? Then flash a new BIOS.
> 
> I had an issue with RGB failing inc. on my ASUS Strix GPU and Corsair RAM LEDs and I have always used C Cleaner with its registry cleaner feature with quite some success over the years. I cant remember for the life of me precisely what fixed my issue but it was something similar to the above.
> 
> Again im not trying to sound like a professional and what I have said is reasonable even though i know there are some deeper issues with the whole RGB thing so please dont burn me on a crucifix next to gtbtk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was ruthless lol even if it was warranted.


I'm scrolling back to see the burning.. nothing like a good public crucifixion to prime for tonight's hockey game.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I am not convinced. I had weeks of it passing first time, even after cold boot (even more so since 0003) and now the same memory and settings need several tries more often than not. Still I cannot make it crash/error for hours to come with all those stress tests out there.
> 
> And what's with me seeing up to 15 tries when I set FAIL_CNT to 2? Seems more like a 1 vs. unlimited settings to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reboot also is more problematic than shutdown + boot now. And the times I saw BIOS setup freezing - at times even before entering (code A9) - don't make me trust the current release BIOS at all. So still some way to go, even more so with the many small errors in there that are not in Asus' focus, because they are not about stability/OC.


absent an undervolted cpu (for the freq you are running) IMO, those are all symptoms of an unstable and/or drifting ram configuration. Post up your settings and let's have a look. put a USB stick in any slot, in bios nav to the Profiles page, scroll down and open the USB stick. Hit ctrl-F2 and post that txt file.. or bios screen shots.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No, but if it doesn't pass the first time but does on a subsequent attempt, the memory isn't that stable. For a dialy rig, you'd ideally want it to pass first time, every time.


Mine passes first time every time and even tested with 700% coverage in HCI and it's fine, when its 18°C ambient is below ill have f9>boot loops but we know some IMCs don't like colder ambients. Other then that BIOS 1107 has been able to get my LPX 3200 ver 5.39 to boot at 3200mhz with less SoC then it did at 1002 and that wasnt even stable.

Ill get a total random f9>boot loop here and there but i have it set at 3 fail_oct so that i dont hve to go into the BIOS to change it when it happens. Otherwise its fully stable. Great work for the BIOS team.

For the Aura issue, when i cold boot none of the RGBs work, if i restart or go into the bios and press F10+enter they come back on. Pretty sure its been ever since i changed to creators update because it did it on BIOS 1002 and 1107. Before that there was zero issues. I don't have, and never have had the Aura software installed.


----------



## Auxillary Field

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyzkill3r*
> 
> Issues running some bench/stress. Even at complete stock settings.
> 
> Custom watercool (EK C6H monoblock)
> 1800x @ 3.6
> G.skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZR @ 2133
> Timings: 18-18-18-38
> All voltage settings at auto.
> 
> Aida64 stability (FPU or cache): 1s black screen
> Cinebench CPU: 2s black screen
> COU-Z stress CPU: ~60s black screen
> 
> MemTest64: 0 errors (max tested)
> Aida64 stability CPU only: 60s ok
> Aida64 stability mem only: 60s ok
> CPU-Z bench CPU: ok
> 
> Max temps seen (Aida and hwinfo) ~60
> HWInfo max CPU Core Voltage: 1.469
> Bios 1201
> I've tried many things and have not seen settings that let me bench or stress without a crash.
> Attempted manual max recommended voltages (CPU 1.45, ram 1.4, SoC 1.2) and more loose timings (20-20-20-40).
> 
> At a loss for what to do/try next. Do I just have a terrible CPU?


Are you sure the block is mounted correctly? Try to remove the block and check the mounting pattern the thermal paste has left behind, it should be a thin and uniform layer (no gaps). Also maybe check if coolant is actually flowing through the block. Because those 60C is too high if you're running water cooled with stock setting. Also maybe reduce the vcore and vsoc a bit maybe, because they're quite high and shouldn't need to be to run at those speeds.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> absent an undervolted cpu (for the freq you are running) IMO, those are all symptoms of an unstable and/or drifting ram configuration. Post up your settings and let's have a look. put a USB stick in any slot, in bios nav to the Profiles page, scroll down and open the USB stick. Hit ctrl-F2 and post that txt file.. or bios screen shots.


Just look at one of my HWinfo screenshots, it's all in there.


----------



## wisepds

My pc shutdown when he wants... Even with all stock... I'm very tired testing and rebooting, etc... I only want a Stable PC...I have gskill 3200 cl14 gtz with samsung b-die, but is impossible get stability








I have bought an incomplete MB... damm!!

my PC:

1800x
16 gb GSkill 3200 mhz cl14, Samsung
Kraken x62
Asus Crosshair VI
Corsair 860i PSU
Asus 1080 TI Strix OC
Samsung 960 pro 512 gb
Test on Bios 1107 and 1201

I'm really bored...I'need to work with computer... please Asus and AMD, finish this hell...

Thanks!


----------



## Timur Born

T_sensor switched to reading VRM temp again, which also means that fans based on that sensor will spin faster than they should. I am not in the mood to do a clear CMOS for fixing that at the moment. Albeit, this might be an opportunity to check how well profile saving/loading works.

Another strange thing just happened while I typed this: My screen went black for a second or two. At first I thought I had hit a code 8 crash, but then it came back on. Didn't happen before in weeks of testing.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I am not convinced. I had weeks of it passing first time, even after cold boot (even more so since 0003) and now the same memory and settings need several tries more often than not. Still I cannot make it crash/error for hours to come with all those stress tests out there.
> 
> And what's with me seeing up to 15 tries when I set FAIL_CNT to 2? Seems more like a 1 vs. unlimited settings to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reboot also is more problematic than shutdown + boot now. And the times I saw BIOS setup freezing - at times even before entering (code A9) - don't make me trust the current release BIOS at all. So still some way to go, even more so with the many small errors in there that are not in Asus' focus, because they are not about stability/OC.


Put it this way, what do you think the stability would be like for the majority of the time if the system posted regardless of failing POST stress tests


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Put it this way, what do you think the stability would be like for the majority of the time if the system posted regardless of failing POST stress tests


I can tell you: Code 8 crash. The whole memory training implementation is a bit of a mess. I posted before that my system boots and runs stress tests at 3302-14-13-12-12-32, but fails to boot Windows (code 8) at 3302-16-16-16-16-36.

So even when it seemingly succeeds training it chooses sub-timings that cause instabilities. Or the IMC just doesn't like the more loose secondary timings, which doesn't seem to make much sense.

Do I trust the current implementation? Nope. Did I find a setting that is both high performance and look stable? Yes.

Here is Aida again, even though I am sticking to 3202-14-14-14-14-34 for daily operation. Also because the differences are negligible, like 1 point more in CB15 (1835 vs. 1836 with bias CB15).



Currently I am testing how stable all of this is within the closed desktop, since I had the side panels off for all my former runs.


----------



## xyzkill3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Auxillary Field*
> 
> Are you sure the block is mounted correctly? Try to remove the block and check the mounting pattern the thermal paste has left behind, it should be a thin and uniform layer (no gaps). Also maybe check if coolant is actually flowing through the block. Because those 60C is too high if you're running water cooled with stock setting. Also maybe reduce the vcore and vsoc a bit maybe, because they're quite high and shouldn't need to be to run at those speeds.


60c too high under load? Idle is about 40 in hwinfo which I think is about normal for an 1800x at those voltages?

Agree the voltages across the board could be reduced, but I'm just trying to get anything to run stable, haha.

Not extensive testing, but did do about 2 minutes without a crash at 3.5ghz, auto volt at 1.22, dram 1866 at 1.3 volt, timings at 20-20-20-40.

It's got to be the ram, and I just need to find a sweet spot to actually run the processor at it's rated speed...


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyzkill3r*
> 
> 60c too high under load? Idle is about 40 in hwinfo which I think is about normal for an 1800x at those voltages?
> 
> Agree the voltages across the board could be reduced, but I'm just trying to get anything to run stable, haha.
> 
> Not extensive testing, but did do about 2 minutes without a crash at 3.5ghz, auto volt at 1.22, dram 1866 at 1.3 volt, timings at 20-20-20-40.
> 
> It's got to be the ram, and I just need to find a sweet spot to actually run the processor at it's rated speed...


Did you try re-seating the RAM? What is the VRM temps. read by Hwinfo?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Just look at one of my HWinfo screenshots, it's all in there.


hwinfo says nothing about settings. anywho... you'll figure it out.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> My pc shutdown when he wants... Even with all stock... I'm very tired testing and rebooting, etc... I only want a Stable PC...*I have gskill 3200 cl14 gtz with samsung b*-die, but is impossible get stability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have bought an incomplete MB... damm!!
> 
> my PC:
> 
> 1800x
> 16 gb GSkill 3200 mhz cl14, Samsung
> Kraken x62
> Asus Crosshair VI
> Corsair 860i PSU
> Asus 1080 TI Strix OC
> Samsung 960 pro 512 gb
> Test on Bios 1107 and 1201
> 
> I'm really bored...I'need to work with computer... please Asus and AMD, finish this hell...
> 
> Thanks!


Completely stock settings... like ZERO changes in bios after hitting the clrcmos button?


----------



## wisepds

yep, memos at 2133 or 3200, touched and untouched... with all stock, or OC, shutdown without touching anything


----------



## Ramad

I had some sudden shutdown with my older DFI motherboard in NF4 days, it turned out to be a standoff in the case, I had 10 standoffs, 9 should be there and a forgotten 1 that did short the board. I remember that every time I hear something regrading sudden shutdown.


----------



## xyzkill3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Did you try re-seating the RAM? What is the VRM temps. read by Hwinfo?


Yes. And switched to A1 B1 slots as well as I read that could make a difference.
Not in front of my computer anymore, but I think the VRM temps were 23/24. First time using a monoblock, so not sure if that's fine or not.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hwinfo says nothing about settings. anywho... you'll figure it out.


You can see my REFCLK, core multiplier and frequency, RAM multiplier (strap), timings and frequency, Vcore, Vsoc, VDDP, PLL, DRAM in there. Additionally you might want to know that my DRAM boot voltage is 1.4 V. That's it. Everything you do not see in there was not changed in BIOS: LLC, phase control, other voltages and everything else apart from (P0 state and) fan profiles is stock.

So effectively HWinfo is telling you everything.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> My pc shutdown when he wants... Even with all stock... I'm very tired testing and rebooting, etc... I only want a Stable PC...I have gskill 3200 cl14 gtz with samsung b-die, but is impossible get stability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have bought an incomplete MB... damm!!
> 
> my PC:
> 
> 1800x
> 16 gb GSkill 3200 mhz cl14, Samsung
> Kraken x62
> Asus Crosshair VI
> Corsair 860i PSU
> Asus 1080 TI Strix OC
> Samsung 960 pro 512 gb
> Test on Bios 1107 and 1201
> 
> I'm really bored...I'need to work with computer... please Asus and AMD, finish this hell...
> 
> Thanks!


You def need more info with this, black screen, restart, shutdown. What does it do exactly? Do you have WHEA errors, do you have event viewer errors or warnings, any Qcodes on the LED. Just telling us it shuts down doesnt help much sorry to say.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hwinfo says nothing about settings. anywho... you'll figure it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely stock settings... like ZERO changes in bios after hitting the clrcmos button?


Have you tried another power supply? You may be pushing your power supply a bit too hard for stability.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyzkill3r*
> 
> Yes. And switched to A1 B1 slots as well as I read that could make a difference.
> Not in front of my computer anymore, but I think the VRM temps were 23/24. First time using a monoblock, so not sure if that's fine or not.


You can try with 1 stick of ram and see if one of them is the cause. You have to try all the options, seeing if the block is shorting any components, 1 stick of ram, testing the system on a box outside the case...etc.


----------



## wisepds

I know, you need more info.. I can pass 1 hour IBT and shutdown viewing a web in chrome... i can play 6 hour in Doom, but after that, i do a memory test and ...Boom!
I have tested Stock, llc1,2,3 Proct 53,3-60 etc... Extreme mode, more voltage less vtage, all on stock. One day, i can work 8 hours, next day shutdown in 30 minutes... Memory test says they are ok, but who knows?

my blck is alwais between 97-99,80 mhz, never 100 mhz..x37 on auto. Temps are ok, on full 70°C, 50°C on ryzen master...


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> I know, you need more info.. I can pass 1 hour IBT and shutdown viewing a web in chrome... i can play 6 hour in Doom, but after that, i do a memory test and ...Boom!
> I have tested Stock, llc1,2,3 Proct 53,3-60 etc... Extreme mode, more voltage less vtage, all on stock. One day, i can work 8 hours, next day shutdown in 30 minutes... Memory test says they are ok, but who knows?
> 
> my blck is alwais between 97-99,80 mhz, never 100 mhz..x37 on auto. Temps are ok, on full 70°C, 50°C on ryzen master...


What power supply are you using?


----------



## wisepds

Corsair 860i an 80 plus Platinum PSU


----------



## virpz

Anybody willing to run some OCCT Linpack while monitoring +12V line with Hwinfo64 and posting the results ?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I am not convinced. I had weeks of it passing first time, even after cold boot (even more so since 0003) and now the same memory and settings need several tries more often than not. Still I cannot make it crash/error for hours to come with all those stress tests out there.


Put it this way, a system that passes training every time is more stable than one that doesn't. I didnt claim that it implied 100% stability. That should clear up the confusion on your side.


----------



## 1TM1

Is BCLK 99.8 or actual 100 MHz?
We have all seen software report front side bus as 99.8 MHz
Hardware (radio) picks up the board signal strongest at 99.96 MHz
Do we believe hardware or software?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> Anybody willing to run some OCCT Linpack while monitoring +12V line with Hwinfo64 and posting the results ?


Here you go:


PSU: Super Flower 850W


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> We're waiting for two boards to come back. The first is en route, the second is looking like it will take another 1-2 weeks. After that, we'll have to see what can be done etc. If you cannot wait (and you should not have to), RMA it.


My situation is idem to @Wally West. Explain in english is a little dificult to me, but I would like describe I happened in case it helps you (google traductor helps but not much...







):

In bios 1107 all ok, motherboards' leds worked, then I update to 1201 and at first mobo's leds look work. Then I run Aura sotfware and when I push a button mobo's leds off.
I reinstalled Aura (two versions) but it doesn´t work yet. I push on/off/on in Bios and nothing.

What I can not understand is that if Bios 1107 is similar 1201 (like @Elmor said) why it happened.

I wait ASUS' TEAM can find bug and repair it, althougt I understand memory cool boot is most important question at date.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyzkill3r*
> 
> Issues running some bench/stress. Even at complete stock settings.
> 
> Custom watercool (EK C6H monoblock)
> 1800x @ 3.6
> G.skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZR @ 2133
> Timings: 18-18-18-38
> All voltage settings at auto.
> 
> Aida64 stability (FPU or cache): 1s black screen
> Cinebench CPU: 2s black screen
> COU-Z stress CPU: ~60s black screen
> 
> MemTest64: 0 errors (max tested)
> Aida64 stability CPU only: 60s ok
> Aida64 stability mem only: 60s ok
> CPU-Z bench CPU: ok
> 
> Max temps seen (Aida and hwinfo) ~60
> HWInfo max CPU Core Voltage: 1.469
> Bios 1201
> I've tried many things and have not seen settings that let me bench or stress without a crash.
> Attempted manual max recommended voltages (CPU 1.45, ram 1.4, SoC 1.2) and more loose timings (20-20-20-40).
> 
> At a loss for what to do/try next. Do I just have a terrible CPU?


Also lock pll to 1.8v.
If continues reflash bios. Helped me one time.


----------



## elmor

@Kanukio should wait for 24 hours from this post until he/she/it can click the links in this post.

http://www.mediafire.com/file/7jch56t5uohnnbz/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-9943.zip

If Hynix AFR 4x16GB or Samsung B 4x8GB, you might have more luck with this http://www.mediafire.com/file/2stmu39om14oa6b/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-9945.zip


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> 
> PSU: Super Flower 850W


Thanks.

Would you mind to run HWinfo64 time wise in parallel with OCCT and display the +12V line readings on your HWinfo screenshot?


----------



## goncalossilva

Drum roll...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> @Kanukio should wait for 24 hours from this post until he/she/it can click the links in this post.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/7jch56t5uohnnbz/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-9943.zip
> 
> If Hynix AFR 4x16GB or Samsung B 4x8GB, you might have more luck with this http://www.mediafire.com/file/2stmu39om14oa6b/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-9945.zip


Thanks Elmor! Have a great weekend!


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Would you mind to run HWinfo64 time wise in parallel with OCCT and display the +12V line readings on your HWinfo screenshot?


It does not fluctuate at all. Super Flower have perfect 12V and solid 3.3V, this is why I bought it







. This is the diagram generated by OCCT:


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> @Kanukio should wait for 24 hours from this post until he/she/it can click the links in this post.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/7jch56t5uohnnbz/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-9943.zip
> 
> If Hynix AFR 4x16GB or Samsung B 4x8GB, you might have more luck with this http://www.mediafire.com/file/2stmu39om14oa6b/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-9945.zip


is this a new bios???


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> is this a new bios???


It is a new CAP file, but elmor is being mysterious at this point on what changes it makes


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> is this a new bios???


----------



## Ramad

@elmor

It´s a BIOS-bird.

Pssst. (It will be silent here for a while)


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*


It's "SuperBIOS!"


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> @Kanukio should wait for 24 hours from this post until he/she/it can click the links in this post.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/7jch56t5uohnnbz/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-9943.zip
> 
> If Hynix AFR 4x16GB or Samsung B 4x8GB, you might have more luck with this http://www.mediafire.com/file/2stmu39om14oa6b/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-9945.zip


I'm happily on 0082 patiently waiting for the big one. I know there are people that love tinkering and I have installed all the betas up to my current one. I updated all the time for myself, for others and for you guys at HQ, I actually enjoy the guinea pig approach lol (i know it makes some people angry a dropping a large packet on premium products that aren't up to scratch at launch but hey ho







). But now that I know there is a major update imminent, I don't personally feel the need to bother because when 1xxx turns up it makes all the effort between now and then pointless, at my end because the update is going to be so significant (relative to the bread crumb trail that you have been so courteously providing us).

So my question is, these last updates and anything else you may possibly provide before the big drop, should everyone install them because there are still bugs that need to be found to further improve 1xxx or is this just whetting everyone's appetite who keep badgering you every week for more betas? I'll be happy to update the BIOS if it's considered helpful but at my end i'm patiently waiting happily stable albeit not optimised.

edit: thanks btw









Scratch that, I'm too tempted now that it's in my face! haha just going to eat a big slice of contradiction pie. Thanks again.


----------



## Ramad

I´m off to flash the new UEFI.


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> It does not fluctuate at all. Super Flower have perfect 12V and solid 3.3V, this is why I bought it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This is the diagram generated by OCCT:


I know super flower is really good, just wanted a HWinfo64 reading that was not run in the last minutes of the test.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> yep, memos at 2133 or 3200, touched and untouched... with all stock, or OC, shutdown without touching anything


check ALL power connections and ram slots... tabs up? (in fact, reinsert each) and as mentioned... make sure there is no FOD fouling the board. Your PSU shoudl be fine, if it is functioning correctly.
After checking and firming-up every power connection, clrcmos, change nothing else and post to bios verify that the corect amount of ram is shown... still doing "blackouts? If yes, try only one stick of ram (maybe a bad stick?).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I had some sudden shutdown with my older DFI motherboard in NF4 days, it turned out to be a standoff in the case, I had 10 standoffs, 9 should be there and a forgotten 1 that did short the board. I remember that every time I hear something regrading sudden shutdown.


^^ this.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> You can see my REFCLK, core multiplier and frequency, RAM multiplier (strap), timings and frequency, Vcore, Vsoc, VDDP, PLL, DRAM in there. Additionally you might want to know that my DRAM boot voltage is 1.4 V. That's it. Everything you do not see in there was not changed in BIOS: LLC, phase control, other voltages and everything else apart from (P0 state and) fan profiles is stock.
> 
> So effectively HWinfo is telling you everything.


can you tell what bios settings (LLC, power levels.. etc) I'm using from this? What p-states are you using with that BCLK?


----------



## wisepds

ohh!!!! a bird or a CH6 bios? jejeje please @elmor, tell me that is new bios, coold bug is history and my system is now stable...


----------



## CeltPC

OMG a 4000 MHz bios option!!!!!!!!!









I am going to be busy, busy, busy, thx to ELMOR!


----------



## wisepds

I have tested two sticks, 1 by 1, and pass all test..bios shows 16 gb ram, all ok.. I have been playing 6H on Doom...I have finished the game Buajajajaja!! The psu was my psu in my other PC and works fine. I need a madure bios..


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> @Kanukio should wait for 24 hours from this post until he/she/it can click the links in this post.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/7jch56t5uohnnbz/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-9943.zip
> 
> If Hynix AFR 4x16GB or Samsung B 4x8GB, you might have more luck with this http://www.mediafire.com/file/2stmu39om14oa6b/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-9945.zip


Which one is recommended for 4x16GB Sammy B? Thanks!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> OMG a 4000 MHz bios option!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to be busy, busy, busy, thx to ELMOR!


POst back with how it does!


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> @Kanukio should wait for 24 hours from this post until he/she/it can click the links in this post.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/7jch56t5uohnnbz/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-9943.zip
> 
> If Hynix AFR 4x16GB or Samsung B 4x8GB, you might have more luck with this http://www.mediafire.com/file/2stmu39om14oa6b/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-9945.zip
> 
> 
> 
> Which one is recommended for 4x16GB Sammy B? Thanks!
Click to expand...

If you are not Hynix AFR 4x16GB or Samsung B 4x8GB then i'd say the first one


----------



## virpz

So here is the deal.

Prime X370 [email protected], 1.35V - weirdo LLC, +12V line going down to +11.6V during heavy loads

X370 Taichi [email protected], 1.35V - solid LLC, solid +12V line regulation

X370 C6H [email protected], 1.35V - weirdo LLC, +12V line going down to +11.6V during heavy loads

All the above have been confirmed with a DMM - when the +12V went down on software it also went down on DMM.

Now, my PSU is a enermax Maxrevo 1500W with proper lane distribution.

Anybody else experiencing bad +12V droops with their C6H or Prime ?


----------



## nycgtr

Posted straight to 3333 on my 3200 kit. So far this is ldsmaskdjasdklja amazing. 4x8 16 cas ddr4 gskill on 9945


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> If you are not Hynix AFR 4x16GB or Samsung B 4x8GB then i'd say the first one


I should've put more thought into this


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Posted straight to 3333 on my 3200 kit. So far this is ldsmaskdjasdklja amazing. 4x8 16 cas ddr4 gskill on 9945


What ram do you have? If i remember correctly we both had the same RAM i believe. I know i got my timings down today to 14-15-15-34, i'm wondering if changing the strap to 3333 or wtv else i can keep those timings.

So anyone have any idea what the new BIOS does, are we on 1.0.0.5 or .6 or whats up, some info would be nice.


----------



## Awolagent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> OMG a 4000 MHz bios option!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to be busy, busy, busy, thx to ELMOR!


What does 4000 mhz bios option mean? Are there new memory multipliers?


----------



## Xzow

Is 1.2 the highest I should go on SOC voltage?


----------



## elmor

If setting Command Rate or Geardown, please note Geardown = Enable is only possible with Command Rate = 1T (default at 2666+). Additionally CAS Latency is required to be an even number when Geardown is Enabled, some of you might have noticed.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> What ram do you have? If i remember correctly we both had the same RAM i believe. I know i got my timings down today to 14-15-15-34, i'm wondering if changing the strap to 3333 or wtv else i can keep those timings.
> 
> So anyone have any idea what the new BIOS does, are we on 1.0.0.5 or .6 or whats up, some info would be nice.


This rig im doing first is running the F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR


----------



## Sbb Kbb

Wow! So fast! Its 1006!


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awolagent*
> 
> What does 4000 mhz bios option mean? Are there new memory multipliers?


Yes


----------



## os2wiz

Way to high 1.1 volts max.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> If setting Command Rate or Geardown, please note Geardown = Enable is only possible with Command Rate = 1T (default at 2666+). Additionally CAS Latency is required to be an even number when Geardown is Enabled, some of you might have noticed.


Can you elaborate on what Geardown is?


----------



## CeltPC

So far I have had a successful boot into Windows up to the 3466 MHz setting with BCLK on auto. (using the new 9943 bios)


----------



## Awolagent

This truly is a day of days. Thanks for the heads up...I almost went out to have fun...

New multipliers:
3066
3333
3466
3600
3733
3866
4000!


----------



## xyzkill3r

Fresh instal of the new beta and everything at stock, It increased my BCLK (now reporting as 100.6 in bios). I don't think my old hd7950 likes any touching of the BCLK (fans on graphics card only spin 100%), even manually setting it to 100 on bios 1201 caused the same behavior.

So far, have only been able to boot the new beta by clearing cmos and booting directly into the drive via the boot window. Subsequent boots/retries spin up graphics card and QCODE 55. Though that's supposed to mean issues with memory.


----------



## xyzkill3r

New stock settings by booting direct:

CPU-Z reporting BCLK at 99.8 though still 100.6 in bios
Multiplier at 37, and up to 41 auto
Max core up to 1.45v in HWInfo
Dram at 2133 15-15-15-36

Still black screen with any stress test.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> If you are not Hynix AFR 4x16GB or Samsung B 4x8GB then i'd say the first one


And if only Hynix 2x16?


----------



## DDMM1517

perfect！


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Can you elaborate on what Geardown is?


Plane wheels to land !! It's a joke


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> So here is the deal.
> 
> Prime X370 [email protected], 1.35V - weirdo LLC, +12V line going down to +11.6V during heavy loads
> 
> X370 Taichi [email protected], 1.35V - solid LLC, solid +12V line regulation
> 
> X370 C6H [email protected], 1.35V - weirdo LLC, +12V line going down to +11.6V during heavy loads
> 
> All the above have been confirmed with a DMM - when the +12V went down on software it also went down on DMM.
> 
> Now, my PSU is a enermax Maxrevo 1500W with proper lane distribution.
> 
> Anybody else experiencing bad +12V droops with their C6H or Prime ?


When I use a 100 MHz bclk, when at full load, I get a slight drop on 12v rail.
And I go way over 100 watts on power usage.
I have a 1700x at 4ghz at 1.417v

But when I use a 125 bclk (what I run with usually) at full load I don't go over 80 watts and my 12v rail stays the same voltage.
I have a somewhat crappy psu compared to yours, 1kw cooler master m2 silent pro.

I don't know why a different bclk uses less power but its worth a shot maybe on your end.
Also, I know from experience that the measurement on the 12v rail is very unreliable.

To be absolutely sure, use a multimeter.

My video card 12v sensor says I have only 11.51v going in to it and it drops to 11.3 under load.
But its just lying because I measured it with a multimeter, it stays around 12v.

Edit : sorry didnt realise DMM is a multimeter 
So definately use another BCLK to try.
I think maybe it has to do with the spread spectrum that i think is enabled if you have a BCLK on auto.


----------



## district9prawn

Booted into the 3333 dram ratio with 100 bclk on 9943. Some sub timings still look too tight but they are all accessible









After the flash and reboot I got stuck on Q-code 4f. Cleared cmos again and all good.


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leareynl*
> 
> When I use a 100 MHz bclk, when at full load, I get a slight drop on 12v rail.
> And I go way over 100 watts on power usage.
> I have a 1700x at 4ghz at 1.417v
> 
> But when I use a 125 bclk (what I run with usually) at full load I don't go over 80 watts and my 12v rail stays the same voltage.
> I have a somewhat crappy psu compared to yours, 1kw cooler master m2 silent pro.
> 
> I don't know why a different bclk uses less power but its worth a shot maybe on your end.
> Also, I know from experience that the measurement on the 12v rail is very unreliable.
> 
> To be absolutely sure, use a multimeter.
> 
> My video card 12v sensor says I have only 11.51v going in to it and it drops to 11.3 under load.
> But its just lying because I measured it with a multimeter, it stays around 12v.


Yes.
The first board I had was the Prime X370, my second was the Taichi and now the C6H.
When I noticed the +12V droop on software with the Prime I had it confirmed with the DMM. I then went to check my lane distribution and since everything was correct I assumed my PSU was going bananas. But then I got the Taichi, everything there was rock solid as it used to be, confirmed the +12V under load with a DDM. Now I got the C6H and that +12V behavior droop is going on again but then my system is nowhere close to extrapolate my PSU lane ratings, had solid +12V regulation with the Taichi. I must assume it is something with the asus boards or asus boards + the maxrevo.

I would appreciated to have a word from the [email protected] on this behavior.


----------



## biohaufen

Seems to be a quite fast booting version. (9943)
But I can no longer boot with more than 2400MHz on my Micron memory.
With 1201 it was possible to run it at around 2780MHz, while it's stock speed is 2666MHz.
But sadly, it doesn't even boot with the XMP profile. :/

If anyone is interested, I'm using Crucial Ballistix Tactical 16GB 2666MHz.

@elmor : Maybe you could test this version with some Crucial memory in house?









EDIT:

Nevermind! 9945 works perfectly with my Crucial sticks!








Even 2800MHz is possible now.


----------



## finalheaven

@elmor
What is the difference between 9943 and 9945? Is it 1T 2T?


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> I would like to have a word or two from the [email protected] on this behavior.


Sorry for the misinterpretation, please check my edit









it could be that due to some bug the VRM handling is different due to the spread spectrum when BCLK is on auto.
And due to this issue it could be that the Taichi set it specifically to 100 if auto is selected.
You always get some strange number like 99.8 or 101.3 or something like that when you have it on auto on the CH6 and also I have tried this on the gigabyte gaming K5 board.
Try to put it manually on 100 or even try 125.


----------



## hsn

set boot on 3466

but why cpuz cannot read speed ram?


----------



## district9prawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hsn*
> 
> set boot on 3466
> 
> but why cpuz cannot read speed ram?


Same problem here. Hwinfo64 and aida64 are working fine though.


----------



## R71800XSS

AMD (and ASUS) reveals Ryzen for laptops with new Vega graphics architecture (Computex 2017)

http://www.trustedreviews.com/news/amd-ryzen-mobile-laptops-vega-performance-price-release-date


----------



## bluej511

So tempted to try out this new BIOS but system is stable already, id love to know if it fixes the random f9>boot loop issue. I may wait a while to see what it actually does, if its just bug fixes, ill pass haha.


----------



## elguero

Finally!

With this bios now I can get my Hynix TridenZ to 3200 MHz! in 1T mode, the last bios I was able to do that was on a 2T mode!

Now I only wish for all the RGB leds to come back to life!


----------



## xyzkill3r

Any recommendations to stabilize PCI to get past QCODE 55?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So tempted to try out this new BIOS but system is stable already, id love to know if it fixes the random f9>boot loop issue. I may wait a while to see what it actually does, if its just bug fixes, ill pass haha.


Test it. It's with the new 1.0.0.6. Major update not just bug fixes.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Test it. It's with the new 1.0.0.6. Major update not just bug fixes.


Ah ok awesome, may pull a 4am tuning session then haha.

If i can get more ram speed and my same 14-15 timings then ill be fine but im sure thats asking for a lot. Maybe ill go back to needing less vcore then i do with 1107, just a pain re-testing memory then re realbenching and hoping for no WHEA errors.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> @Kanukio should wait for 24 hours from this post until he/she/it can click the links in this post.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/7jch56t5uohnnbz/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-9943.zip
> 
> If Hynix AFR 4x16GB or Samsung B 4x8GB, you might have more luck with this http://www.mediafire.com/file/2stmu39om14oa6b/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-9945.zip


Just updated BIOS.

SOC Voltage at Auto = 1.131V for my 3200 RAM. Boots no problem. Nice! However, for some reason Windows reports 1067 MHz in Task Manager, but HWinfo reports the actual, full speed. I'm going to assume that HWinfo is reporting accurate info, and that it's some sort of bug with Windows.


----------



## wingman99

What is WHEA errors?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Ah ok awesome, may pull a 4am tuning session then haha.
> 
> If i can get more ram speed and my same 14-15 timings then ill be fine but im sure thats asking for a lot. Maybe ill go back to needing less vcore then i do with 1107, just a pain re-testing memory then re realbenching and hoping for no WHEA errors.


Definitely. Also unlocks a lot more ram speeds so I need to test all of them as well. It'll be more than till 4am.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elguero*
> 
> Finally!
> 
> With this bios now I can get my Hynix TridenZ to 3200 MHz! in 1T mode, the last bios I was able to do that was on a 2T mode!
> 
> Now I only wish for all the RGB leds to come back to life!


Fantastic, my initial impression is that this bios will allow more people to hit 3200. For the first time under DOCP, my memory speed and timing SPD shows up, though does not boot with it. I can hit 3200 very easily, without doing BLCK, which should be a godsend for folks to whom BCLK seems like voodoo, so a huge improvement for general users.

I'm having trouble so far beating my old speed and timings (3466 14-14-14-14-34), but there are many more options to try now with all the exposed sub-timing settings. I'm not knowledgeable about tuning sub-timings , so it may take quite awhile for me to play with these successfully. For whatever reason, it appears relaxing timing is more of a factor than with the previous bios.

An oddity I have noticed is that in order to enter the EUFI, I have to mash DEL later and several times. Before a single key press did it.

Who knows, may reflect some changes in what is going on when things are initializing prior to being ready to enter UEFI?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> What is WHEA errors?


Usually, unstable memory, although it can sometimes be on the CPU side, too. And outside of that, a genuine error would be driver/software related.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> What is WHEA errors?
> 
> 
> 
> Usually, unstable memory, although it can sometimes be on the CPU side, too.
Click to expand...

OK, I'll bite, even though I don't use Windows. What is the inverse acronym?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> OK, I'll bite, even though I don't use Windows. What is the inverse acronym?


https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff559509(v=vs.85).aspx


----------



## xyzkill3r

Multiple graphics cards, different slots, ultimately everything leads to a qcode 55 for me on 9943. Two different hd7950 cards and a gt630. Tried setting to gen 3 and gen 2. Tried a few different BCLKs.

Back to 1201 I go.


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> We're waiting for two boards to come back. The first is en route, the second is looking like it will take another 1-2 weeks. After that, we'll have to see what can be done etc. If you cannot wait (and you should not have to), RMA it.


Thanks for the feedback, I can wait, it's not a big deal.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> I'm only an enthusiast so no one burn me like you did with gtbtk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but have you tried reinstalling and uninstalling Aura and the same method for any other offending RGB programs and then doing a decent registry clean? Then flash a new BIOS.
> 
> I had an issue with RGB failing inc. on my ASUS Strix GPU and Corsair RAM LEDs and I have always used C Cleaner with its registry cleaner feature with quite some success over the years. I cant remember for the life of me precisely what fixed my issue but it was something similar to the above.
> 
> Again im not trying to sound like a professional and what I have said is reasonable even though i know there are some deeper issues with the whole RGB thing so please dont burn me on a crucifix next to gtbtk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was ruthless lol even if it was warranted.


I tried another version of Aura, but I suspect it's a problem with aura. I'll try cleaning the registry with CCleaner, thanks for the tips. I'll give you a feedback monday.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> My situation is idem to @Wally West. Explain in english is a little dificult to me, but I would like describe I happened in case it helps you (google traductor helps but not much...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ):
> 
> In bios 1107 all ok, motherboards' leds worked, then I update to 1201 and at first mobo's leds look work. Then I run Aura sotfware and when I push a button mobo's leds off.
> I reinstalled Aura (two versions) but it doesn´t work yet. I push on/off/on in Bios and nothing.
> 
> What I can not understand is that if Bios 1107 is similar 1201 (like @Elmor said) why it happened.
> 
> I wait ASUS' TEAM can find bug and repair it, althougt I understand memory cool boot is most important question at date.
> 
> Un saludo a todos.


For me it happened after I flashed 1107, it was working at first, but when I reboot the same day it wasnt working anymore.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> I know super flower is really good, just wanted a HWinfo64 reading that was not run in the last minutes of the test.
> 
> Thanks anyway.


Sure, here is another try.


----------



## Bart

I just put my 1700 under water, and under a mild OC I'm locked at 47C under load (3.7Ghz @ 1.35v). Memory is at 3200 14-14-14-14-34 1T. I flashed 0003, then 1107. So far being in a proper case with proper airflow under a good CPU block is doing my 1700 wonders.

Elmor: any details on those 2 99xx bioses? Are they 2T / 1T variations?


----------



## finalheaven

Using Bios 9943 with 1700 @ 3.8ghz
Refclk 100
CPU offset 0.075v
SOC 1.05v
DDR 1.4v

2x8gb Samsung B-Die at 3466 @ 14-14-14-34-1T
Passed 200% coverage with HCI.

Need to test 4x8gb which is what I really want. Also might try to get 3600 with 100 refclk. Both may be difficult.

Anyone know how much improvement the infinity fabric is with 3466 instead of 3200? I know up to 3200 improves FPS a lot.


----------



## hd326

Does this mean that now 4000MHz ram will work with Ryzen?

On AIDA64 it notes that real clock is 1600MHz and effective clock is 3200MHz, and on CPU-Z it also notes 1600MHz. Does this still mean that my ram is running at 3200MHz? Thanks.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hd326*
> 
> Does this mean that now 4000MHz ram will work with Ryzen?
> 
> On AIDA64 it notes that real clock is 1600MHz and effective clock is 3200MHz, and on CPU-Z it also notes 1600MHz. Does this still mean that my ram is running at 3200MHz? Thanks.


1)
2) yes.


----------



## finalheaven

Wow 9943 is currently allowing me to boot up with 3200 @ 14-14-14-34-1T (32gb 4x8) running HCI as we speak.

SOC at only 0.975v
DDR at 1.35v
CPU (1700) at 3.8ghz offset 0.075v


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I just put my 1700 under water, and under a mild OC I'm locked at 47C under load (3.7Ghz @ 1.35v). Memory is at 3200 14-14-14-14-34 1T. I flashed 0003, then 1107. So far being in a proper case with proper airflow under a good CPU block is doing my 1700 wonders.
> 
> Elmor: any details on those 2 99xx bioses? Are they 2T / 1T variations?


I see options for 1T/2T in the bios now, so I assume it is no longer dependent on a separate bios version for command rate.


----------



## shoefly

.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> We're waiting for two boards to come back. The first is en route, the second is looking like it will take another 1-2 weeks. After that, we'll have to see what can be done etc. If you cannot wait (and you should not have to), RMA it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback, I can wait, it's not a big deal.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> I'm only an enthusiast so no one burn me like you did with gtbtk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but have you tried reinstalling and uninstalling Aura and the same method for any other offending RGB programs and then doing a decent registry clean? Then flash a new BIOS.
> 
> I had an issue with RGB failing inc. on my ASUS Strix GPU and Corsair RAM LEDs and I have always used C Cleaner with its registry cleaner feature with quite some success over the years. I cant remember for the life of me precisely what fixed my issue but it was something similar to the above.
> 
> Again im not trying to sound like a professional and what I have said is reasonable even though i know there are some deeper issues with the whole RGB thing so please dont burn me on a crucifix next to gtbtk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was ruthless lol even if it was warranted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried another version of Aura, but I suspect it's a problem with aura. I'll try cleaning the registry with CCleaner, thanks for the tips. I'll give you a feedback monday.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> My situation is idem to @Wally West. Explain in english is a little dificult to me, but I would like describe I happened in case it helps you (google traductor helps but not much...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ):
> 
> In bios 1107 all ok, motherboards' leds worked, then I update to 1201 and at first mobo's leds look work. Then I run Aura sotfware and when I push a button mobo's leds off.
> I reinstalled Aura (two versions) but it doesn´t work yet. I push on/off/on in Bios and nothing.
> 
> What I can not understand is that if Bios 1107 is similar 1201 (like @Elmor said) why it happened.
> 
> I wait ASUS' TEAM can find bug and repair it, althougt I understand memory cool boot is most important question at date.
> 
> Un saludo a todos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For me it happened after I flashed 1107, it was working at first, but when I reboot the same day it wasnt working anymore.
Click to expand...

It was my impression that what was going on was understood a couple of weeks ago, viz., post #12891. The short version (if I recall correctly) was Aura is needed to control the LEDs, but when it runs it can corrupt any writeable memory on the SMBus because Aura doesn't use a suitable mutex. This effect messes with DRAM, but may also have some effect on the motherboard LED control. I assume this is why Raja requested donors of problem boards for Asus to investigate. I will leave it to him to provide a more competent explanation than I can, given that I can't run Aura on Linux and have not paid the best attention to this issue.


----------



## Kanuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> @Kanukio should wait for 24 hours from this post until he/she/it can click the links in this post.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/7jch56t5uohnnbz/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-9943.zip
> 
> If Hynix AFR 4x16GB or Samsung B 4x8GB, you might have more luck with this http://www.mediafire.com/file/2stmu39om14oa6b/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-9945.zip


What's the different between these 2 versions?

Which one should I choose if mine is Micron one?

I remember you mentioned that there are a few bugs.
Is there anything we should know about?


----------



## huyee

Anyone successfully get 2x16 Hynix to 3200 stable with the new bioses? It's the F4-3200C16 kit


----------



## virpz

First you run a 1600x it 3.9GHz, and that's not really heavy load, that ss is not really showing the +12V line as you are running it for the last minutes and hidding the minimum and all the data that matters.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> 
> PSU: Super Flower 850W


Then you finally show the Hwinfo +12V line but you do that while having your CPU at 1600MHz ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Sure, here is another try.


What is that ?


----------



## remnants

Anyone have any great results with Samsung E-die? I'm not seeing any improvements or any ability to D.O.C.P. with my 3200 mhz Corsair kit using E-die.

If anyone is getting to 3200 reliably on a 2x8 set, love to hear from you.


----------



## LBManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Just updated BIOS.
> 
> SOC Voltage at Auto = 1.131V for my 3200 RAM. Boots no problem. Nice! However, for some reason Windows reports 1067 MHz in Task Manager, but HWinfo reports the actual, full speed. I'm going to assume that HWinfo is reporting accurate info, and that it's some sort of bug with Windows.


I got this same thing in windows, speeds are correct in CPUZ and HWInfo

Computer did a few reboots before starting. Thought at first it wasn't working as stable as before as seen the low numbers.

Just went over them again, set P-state and voltage offset and all booted ok.

Memory still defaults to JEDEC first boot, just used XMP 3200 to throw in usual settings. My RAM has worked from day one at the rated settings 16-18-18-36 3200Mhz

Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 16 GB (2 x 8 GB) Vengeance LPX DDR4 Memory Kit (Hynix)


----------



## hotstocks

Which one of the two new beta bioses would I try if I have 2 X 8 = 16gb g.skill tridentz samsung b die 3600 C 16 modules? Obviously the second one if I had 4 modules, but I have two so does that mean the first bios or still the second because I have samsung b die? @elmor could you please elaborate on this as most people have 2 X 8 samsung b die right now.
Thanks


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> First you run a 1600x it 3.9GHz, and that's not really heavy load, that ss is not really showing the +12V line as you are running it for the last minutes and hidding the minimum and all the data that matters.
> Then you finally show the Hwinfo +12V line but you do that while having your CPU at 1600MHz ?
> What is that ?


I really don´t know what you want, I mean it, you asked for help and I tried to help. The pictures show clearly the 12V load during the 5 min you asked for, and you got the minimum, maks and average of the rail . I took the screen shot after the 5 min. it shows the temps. which is around 60C and the load at 3.9Ghz,
I´m sorry that my power supply has a steady 12V rail and does not drop under load. I actually don´t understand what heavy load you are looking for. My CPU can do 3,9Ghz stable, this is what I can provide. I hope that someone here can help you with screen shots of a power supply that has a weaker 12V rail so you can prove your point.


----------



## elguero

yea I have the F4-3200C16D-16GTZSK and using 9945 I got it to run at its rated speeds.


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> It was my impression that what was going on was understood a couple of weeks ago, viz., post #12891. The short version (if I recall correctly) was Aura is needed to control the LEDs, but when it runs it can corrupt any writeable memory on the SMBus because Aura doesn't use a suitable mutex. This effect messes with DRAM, but may also have some effect on the motherboard LED control. I assume this is why Raja requested donors of problem boards for Asus to investigate. I will leave it to him to provide a more competent explanation than I can, given that I can't run Aura on Linux and have not paid the best attention to this issue.


Maybe I'm wrong, but I thought that was only affecting G.Skill Trident Z RGB


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I really don´t know what you want, I mean it, you asked for help and I tried to help. The pictures show clearly the 12V load during the 5 min you asked for, and you got the minimum, maks and average of the rail . I took the screen shot after the 5 min. it shows the temps. which is around 60C and the load at 3.9Ghz,
> I´m sorry that my power supply has a steady 12V rail and does not drop under load. I actually don´t understand what heavy load you are looking for. My CPU can do 3,9Ghz stable, this is what I can provide. I hope that someone here can help you with screen shots of a power supply that has a weaker 12V rail so you can prove your point.


I want to see how the +12V line is reacting under heavy load . Six core at 1600MHz is really light load, a 400W PSU can ride that with ease.
I don't want to prove a point, I want to understand why some people are getting high vdrops at the +12V line with the ASUS boards.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> I want to see how the +12V line is reacting under heavy load . Six core at 1600MHz is really light load, a 400W PSU can ride that with ease.
> I don't want to prove a point, I want to understand why my +12V line is dropping so much with the ASUS boards.


What is your power supply?


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> What is your power supply?


MaxRevo 1500W


----------



## finalheaven

From my testing so far, it appears that the new 9943 Bios does not care much whether I am using 16gb (2x8gb) or 32 (4x8gb). [Samsung B-Die]

I have moved on to making only 32gb (4x8gb) work now.

Currently testing:

1700 @ 3.8ghz
REFCLK @ 100mhz
CPU offset +0.075v
SOC 1.05v
DDR 1.45v

32gb (4x8gb) 3466 @ 14-14-14-34-1T [Samsung B-Die]

I think if I can get this setup to pass HCI 200% I will be happy. 3600 seems too strenuous...

Also as much as having Samsung B-Die helps, I have a feeling it helps to get lucky with the CPU's IMC lottery as well... IMC lottery appears to be separate and apart from the CPU lottery as my CPU doesn't seem to be stable a 3.9ghz even at 1.35v while it is stable at 3.8ghz at 1.2625v


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong, but I thought that was only affecting G.Skill Trident Z RGB


There are many of us without any RGB memory at all who no longer have RGB control of even the mobo lights. The problem can affect almost anyone.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> MaxRevo 1500W


The 12V rail drops because it does not have a single 12V rail, means the 12V is divided on multiple 12V rails, the best rail of them can provide max. 30A, this is the problem. Try connecting both 8-pin and 6-pin EPS power to the motherboard to maximize current delivery. See if that helps.

See the difference:

MaxRevo 1500W



Superflower 750W



Use both of those:


----------



## Kanuki

With v9945... My 8GBx2 Micron dual-ranks RAM managed to boot pass 2666MHz (14-14-14-33) wall
to 2933MHz with 16-15-15-36 (I set CL15 but system forced to CL16) first time ever since I bought this PC
which earlier BIOS couldn't even pass 2666MHz at all (not even by a few MHz).

But still can't touch 3000MHz according to my RAM rated speed no matter how loose the timing is.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBManiac*
> 
> I got this same thing in windows, speeds are correct in CPUZ and HWInfo
> 
> Computer did a few reboots before starting. Thought at first it wasn't working as stable as before as seen the low numbers.
> 
> Just went over them again, set P-state and voltage offset and all booted ok.
> 
> Memory still defaults to JEDEC first boot, just used XMP 3200 to throw in usual settings. My RAM has worked from day one at the rated settings 16-18-18-36 3200Mhz
> 
> Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 16 GB (2 x 8 GB) Vengeance LPX DDR4 Memory Kit (Hynix)


You can tighten those. Got mine at 14-15-15-15-34 on 1107. Hope it sticks on 9983.


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> The 12V rail drops because it does not have a single 12V rail, means the 12V is divided on multiple 12V rails, the best rail of them can provide max. 30A, this is the problem. Try connecting both 8-pin and 6-pin EPS power to the motherboard to maximize current delivery. See if that helps.
> 
> See the difference:
> 
> MaxRevo 1500W
> 
> 
> 
> Superflower 750W
> 
> 
> 
> Use both of those:


I am using 4P ( 12V2 - 20A ) +8P (12V1- 20A ) and by that I have like 480W avaible for CPU. Worst case using only the 8P I have like 240W, that's more than enough for [email protected] with a R7. Also, like I said on my previous post the Taichi having the same PSU was not pushing my +12V bellow 12V.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> I am using 4P ( 12V2 - 20A ) +8P (12V1- 20A ) and by that I have like 480W avaible for CPU. Worst case using only the 8P I have like 240W, that's more than enough for [email protected] with a R7. Also, like I said on my previous post the Taichi having the same PSU was not pushing my +12V bellow 12V.


Bad connection maybe? Did you try unplugging and plugging the connectors again?
There is no reason for it to drop that much if it did not do that before with the same hardware.


----------



## eyetrippy

Can't believe I'm installing bios updates at 5:30 in the morning... What has Ryzen reduced me to?

Will see how I get on with my 64gb HyperX predator and report back.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Which one of the two new beta bioses would I try if I have 2 X 8 = 16gb g.skill tridentz samsung b die 3600 C 16 modules? Obviously the second one if I had 4 modules, but I have two so does that mean the first bios or still the second because I have samsung b die? @elmor could you please elaborate on this as most people have 2 X 8 samsung b die right now.
> Thanks


I have F4-3600C16D-16GTZSW modules, and am on 9943 bios. None of the DOCP 3600 options boot for me. I can run at 3200 MHz and 3455.8 MHz. Oddly, if I run at 100 MHz BCLK, I need to loosen my timings to 16-16-16-16-36. At 108 BCLK I can run as I did with the 1201 bios, at 14-14-14-14-34.

Just for the heck of it I may try the 9945 bios, to see if it can get me to 3600 MHz.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> From my testing so far, it appears that the new 9943 Bios does not care much whether I am using 16gb (2x8gb) or 32 (4x8gb). [Samsung B-Die]
> 
> I have moved on to making only 32gb (4x8gb) work now.
> 
> Currently testing:
> 
> 1700 @ 3.8ghz
> REFCLK @ 100mhz
> CPU offset +0.075v
> SOC 1.05v
> DDR 1.45v
> 
> 32gb (4x8gb) 3466 @ 14-14-14-34-1T [Samsung B-Die]
> 
> I think if I can get this setup to pass HCI 200% I will be happy. 3600 seems too strenuous...
> 
> Also as much as having Samsung B-Die helps, I have a feeling it helps to get lucky with the CPU's IMC lottery as well... IMC lottery appears to be separate and apart from the CPU lottery as my CPU doesn't seem to be stable a 3.9ghz even at 1.35v while it is stable at 3.8ghz at 1.2625v


That is really a big improvement for 4 sticks! Makes me think of upping from my measly 16 GB again


----------



## eyetrippy

Holy crap!

I just booted into windows just selecting docp standard 3000 - which is 2933 on this platform.

And it's still running 1t?

No idea yet if stable, but... Holy crap. It's at least movement in the right direction.


----------



## elguero

You should try the 9945, that's what I'm using and I got to 3200 MHz I have the F4-3200C16D-16GTZSK and they are basically the same kit.


----------



## scooter61686

Ok, Just updated to 9945 and though maybe this would be the time i would be able to use all 4 of my DIMM slots because when I bought my kit 2 of my RAM slots wouldn't recognize that they were populated (Channel A) while Channel B was populated. B channel is the 2&4th slots on the mobo and afaik the proper way to install 2 DIMMs. now after installing all 4 sticks i'm noticing (for the first time) that a lot of the numbers in the bios aren't matching up between CHA and CHB when trying to adjust my timings. I was hoping I just had to wait til the 1.0.0.5 came out to be able to have all the 3200Mhz 32GB of glory and...still only can get 2133 with 2 sticks installed....so...damn..disappointed. If ANYONE can pleaaase help me it would be greatly appreciated. please.


----------



## eyetrippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elguero*
> 
> You should try the 9945, that's what I'm using and I got to 3200 MHz I have the F4-3200C16D-16GTZSK and they are basically the same kit.


if that was directed at me - thats the one im using

just running half an hour of aida64 ram stress.

If that passes, I may see if can get higher than rated 3000 on the ram


----------



## eyetrippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter61686*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Just updated to 9945 and though maybe this would be the time i would be able to use all 4 of my DIMM slots because when I bought my kit 2 of my RAM slots wouldn't recognize that they were populated (Channel A) while Channel B was populated. B channel is the 2&4th slots on the mobo and afaik the proper way to install 2 DIMMs. now after installing all 4 sticks i'm noticing (for the first time) that a lot of the numbers in the bios aren't matching up between CHA and CHB when trying to adjust my timings. I was hoping I just had to wait til the 1.0.0.5 came out to be able to have all the 3200Mhz 32GB of glory and...still only can get 2133 with 2 sticks installed....so...damn..disappointed. If ANYONE can pleaaase help me it would be greatly appreciated. please.


Have you tried two at a time to see if perhaps on stick isn't good?


----------



## scooter61686

I actually haven't since i did the build , right when Ryzen came out, mind you, and I believe i'm way past Newegg's return policy if thats even the case. even if i do have 2 bad sticks shouldnt my current 2 sticks be able to at least go above 2133?!


----------



## buttmen

I guess I don't know how to use this new bios or it's not 4x16G b-die friendly. Can't even get close to my previous settings 14-14-14-34 3173mhz.
On 1107 I was also able to run above memory training hole with cl16 3450mhz+ Now not a chance with any settings I tried.


----------



## scooter61686

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyetrippy*
> 
> Have you tried two at a time to see if perhaps on stick isn't good?



CPU-z actually sees the sticks now too, I'm at a total loss of whats going on


----------



## eyetrippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttmen*
> 
> I guess I don't know how to use this new bios or it's not 4x16G b-die friendly. Can't even get close to my previous settings 14-14-14-34 3173mhz.
> On 1107 I was also able to run above memory training hole with cl16 3450mhz+ Now not a chance with any settings I tried.


Given the amount things are still changing, I wouldn't get attached to any particular achievements between bios releases.

I have taken the approach of forgetting about what I got previously and treating each new bios as starting from scratch.

Isn't it always possible you were getting certain settings because certain aspects just weren't working as well as they could have?


----------



## eyetrippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter61686*
> 
> 
> CPU-z actually sees the sticks now too, I'm at a total loss of whats going on


When I first got my HyperX predator 64gb, I was having issues.

It took me a long time to narrow it down to one stick being the culprit.

For once in my life I got lucky though - I got them at relative bargain price of £350, but on amazon warehouse deals, so didn't think had chance of Kingston replacing - but they did! And now all good! But I digress.

If you have established each stick is working individually properly, then it's likely some compatibility issue.

But when testing, be sure to use recommended slots - I didn't and it wasted my time. It did make a difference.


----------



## buttmen

@eyetrippy
Don't get me wrong I like what I see in terms of available settings, but one of my first tests is revision continuaty. In this case there isn't one so your point is correct.


----------



## FloppyDrive

I'm having a hard time getting back to 3200Mhz Memory with 9945. The settings that worked for 1107 aren't working with 9945.

On rare occasions I have gotten into the BIOS at 3600Mhz with high auto timings, but it doesn't stick.

Something goofy is going on. BIOS reports 3200Mhz, HWINFO and Cpu-Z report 3200Mhz, but Windows shows 1067Mhz.


----------



## eyetrippy

Well, trying for 3200 it would gracefully fail - it would post, but entering bios it was back at 2400. Selecting 2t made no difference. Going over 1.4v dram made no difference.

However, there is a new divider in there to allow 3066, which I am currently booted into windows with and have started off another aida64 run.

Main odd thing have noticed with this is that cpuz doesn't show the ram speed. Just greyed out.

Aida manages to read the speed though.

Given that it fails gracefully on 3200 it makes me suspect there are some settings I could try to get it there.

I'll be happy with the 3066 though


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> What gets worse? I mean other than Taiphoon not knowing the manufacturer G.skill or Samsung or part number, the memory works fine even at
> 3340 mhz 14-14-14-36. I don't even know if when the memory was new if Taiphoon would report the name and part number for this G.skill Tridentz
> 3600 C16 non rgb 2X8 modules. What exactly happens if it gets corrupted? Does it get unstable or just not work? Or does it work just fine because
> it uses the manual settings you put in the bios?
> Well I think my modules are fine, Taiphoon just is missing info, but SiSoft Sandra has all the info as shown here:
> 
> 
> So unless you can tell me what I would notice if my ram is really currupt, I have to assume it is not. It seems to me that Taiphoon just doesn't read the manufacturer of ram, manufacturer of module, and part number for some reason, but obviously Sandra does, so it could be a bug in Taiphoon, I dunno.
> P.S. I guess this would help:


Your ram is corrupting. If Taiphoon says something is wrong with it, something is wrong with it. Even if you stop using Aura/G.Skill RGB at this point, it WILL continue to degrade. Mine bounced around between giving accurate SPDs in CPU-Z and other programs and not, same in the BOS, but Taiphoon constantly showed it incorrect. You have corrupted RAM, do something about it before it worsens, or don't, and eventually end up with non-booting sticks. Your choice. Don't know how much more clear I need to be.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazingNanites*
> 
> I have been building "IBM Compatible PCs" since 1983 and MS-DOS 1.25.
> 
> This is the most problematic build in my memory.
> 
> Everything in this build is new except for the case. Even the OS has changed to Creators update.
> This breaks the rule of one new part at a time.
> 
> Motherboard and video card are from Asus
> NVMe drive from Samsung
> Memory G. Skill
> Cooler and Power from Corsair
> 
> I don't have to highlight the issues of the C6H. We all know them here
> The Video Card ended up defective, and Asus tested it and will be replacing it, but they don't have any
> The NVMe drive 960 EVO 500GB was shipped formatted incompatible with booting under Windows 10 Pro. (Asus found this out while troubleshooting)
> The memory is corrupt
> 
> The cooler H80i v2 works using the AM3 backplate and Corsair shipped an AM4 bracket free
> The Power Supply shows no issues RM1000i
> 
> Asus likes to complain that the Ryzen platform was rushed
> How do they explain writing Aura software that corrupts memory modules?


The Ryzen platform WAS rushed, multiple board manufacturers have said so. You had a bad card, which is unrelated. The bracket situation is a known issue many have had, this is part of the price you pay adopting a new platform. Your NvME drive is it's own (unrelated) issue, same as the card. Other than Aura corrupting memory modules, which my guess is a possibility regardless of the board you're using, it's a lot more possible with RGB RAM (which is basically a new tech) but it's possible with any RAM. New technology has problems.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> I'm only an enthusiast so no one burn me like you did with gtbtk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but have you tried reinstalling and uninstalling Aura and the same method for any other offending RGB programs and then doing a decent registry clean? Then flash a new BIOS.
> 
> I had an issue with RGB failing inc. on my ASUS Strix GPU and Corsair RAM LEDs and I have always used C Cleaner with its registry cleaner feature with quite some success over the years. I cant remember for the life of me precisely what fixed my issue but it was something similar to the above.
> 
> Again I'm not trying to sound like a professional and what I have said is reasonable even though i know there are some deeper issues with the whole RGB thing so please don't burn me on a crucifix next to gtbtk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was ruthless lol even if it was warranted.


Totally warranted. And hilarious.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *hsn*
> 
> set boot on 3466
> 
> but why cpuz cannot read speed ram?


RAM is probably corrupting. Check it with Taiphoon Burner. Are you using RGB RAM or no?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Which one of the two new beta bioses would I try if I have 2 X 8 = 16gb g.skill tridentz samsung b die 3600 C 16 modules? Obviously the second one if I had 4 modules, but I have two so does that mean the first bios or still the second because I have samsung b die? @elmor could you please elaborate on this as most people have 2 X 8 samsung b die right now.
> Thanks


I would start with the first one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong, but I thought that was only affecting G.Skill Trident Z RGB


Nope. It CAN affect ANY RAM, it's just more COMMON with RGB RAM (both G.Skill and Corsair Vengeance RGB).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> There are many of us without any RGB memory at all who no longer have RGB control of even the mobo lights. The problem can affect almost anyone.


Yup. My guess is it can corrupt it's own board "software/code" too, not just the RAM. Which means it COULD possibly corrupt a Corsair cooler using CorsairLink too.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> That is really a big improvement for 4 sticks! Makes me think of upping from my measly 16 GB again


Indeed. I'm still trying to find stable settings though for 3466. I may switch to 9945 because I keep getting an error on HCI. But I have a feeling that this would be solid at 3200. I'm just spoiled now and need to find a setting for 3466...


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Bad connection maybe? Did you try unplugging and plugging the connectors again?
> There is no reason for it to drop that much if it did not do that before with the same hardware.


Yes, many times now.

I have had three X370 boards here, all run with the exact same GPU, CPU, memory, cabling, rail distribution, PSU etc.

First Prime - Second Taichi - Now C6H. With all the asus and the asus only I have experienced heavy +12Vdroop. Now, I want to know wth is going on as I don't want to have my +12V line acting up like that.

I have now run the OCCT Linpack with only the 8P to cpu connect. The +12V behaved the exact same way as with it having the 8P and 4P to CPU.


----------



## SlayerEru

Guess Cold Boot is still intact, prob wont be when the final bios is release (since after all this is a Beta).

I'm on 9943 using XMP profile at 3200mhz from G.Skill Flare X 3200.

Actually the Cold boot is abit worse on these 2 beta ones than the 1201. I usually just get one Cold boot if I take the power off from the wall, but this one I get about 3 Boot loops until the system starts booting up.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Indeed. I'm still trying to find stable settings though for 3466. I may switch to 9945 because I keep getting an error on HCI. But I have a feeling that this would be solid at 3200. I'm just spoiled now and need to find a setting for 3466...


Well, your 4 stick results may be much different than my 2 sticks, but for me I just tried 9945, and got identical results as 9943. But as elmor specifically mentioned 4 8GB sticks of B-die for 9945, I would sure give it a shot.


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlayerEru*
> 
> Guess Cold Boot is still intact, prob wont be when the final bios is release (since after all this is a Beta).
> 
> I'm on 9943 using XMP profile at 3200mhz from G.Skill Flare X 3200.
> 
> Actually the Cold boot is abit worse on these 2 beta ones than the 1201. I usually just get one Cold boot if I take the power off from the wall, but this one I get about 3 Boot loops until the system starts booting up.


i think the single cold boot if you unplug from the wall is normal. boots up for like two - three seconds, then shutdown, then reboots normally. i remember getting that the very first time i setup this system and my board came with 0902. so everything at stock obviously. i've also gotten it thereafter any time i unplug from the wall. even with stock settings.

more than one boot, like three, is usually a training issue.


----------



## hsn

@PeerlessGirl

no RGB
but when i set 3200 it can be read by cpuz


----------



## harrysun

Here was out of date information


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Your ram is corrupting. If Taiphoon says something is wrong with it, something is wrong with it. Even if you stop using Aura/G.Skill RGB at this point, it WILL continue to degrade. Mine bounced around between giving accurate SPDs in CPU-Z and other programs and not, same in the BOS, but Taiphoon constantly showed it incorrect. You have corrupted RAM, do something about it before it worsens, or don't, and eventually end up with non-booting sticks. Your choice. Don't know how much more clear I need to be."
> 
> Sorry about the original quote and my response ending up both in grey, don't know what happened. But GOOD NEWS!
> 
> I was just going to buy Thaiphoon and noticed there was a new freeware version dated 5-18-2017, which is about a month newer than my version.
> I downloaded it, ran it, and both my modules report EVERYTHING correctly. See, my modules were not corrupted, it was the previous version
> of Thaiphoon that had a bug with new Ryzen systems obviously. Anyone not using the newest Thaiphoon please recheck with it.


----------



## eyetrippy

Wad good for 45 minutes of aida64 ram stress on 3066, which very happy with.

Currently running that and 4ghz 1.4v and 15 minutes into an hour occt linpack avx.

If this passes I may only have one issue remaining - despite stress testing ram, when restarted earlier, it set ram back to 2400.

This is the thing that bugs me the most - being fully stable under heavy load, then some random restart fails for some reason...

Also noticed there are two places to set command rate. One under ram timings seems to have no effect. Remains at 1t.

I will double check the one under cbs later.


----------



## BoMbY

On 9943. Can boot with 14-14-14-34 @3200 MHz on Dual Ranked 2x16 GB Samsung B now:





Still have to set ProcODT 80 manually. The 2T is only working with Geardown disabled. Not sure if stable yet.

Edit: Probably not stable, seems to produce random bit errors.


----------



## eyetrippy

Ooooooh...

Noticed it was running warmer than usual on this stress run.

Just noticed pll voltage is on 1.94v!!!

Normally leave it on auto which is around 1.83v.

Still only seeing max of 72c.

If I pass this hour run, I may just leave it for now - unless that is totally unhealthy for it?


----------



## eyetrippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> On 9943. Can boot with 14-14-14-34 @3200 MHz on Dual Ranked 2x16 GB Samsung B now:
> 
> Still have to set ProcODT 80 manually. The 2T is only working with Geardown disabled. Not sure if stable yet.
> 
> Edit: Probably not stable, seems to produce random bit errors.


Handy info regarding the gear down. Thanks for pointing out.

Maybe will try 3200 again...


----------



## CeltPC

I noticed that for some reason with 9943 and 9945 I was having errors when transitioning from a manual to p-state overclock, with codes of 55 or 56 hanging. Tried various things or dumb luck, finally got it working. Phew.

I still have not gotten any better results than I did with 1201, but I'll keep at the new in the hope that I'll find some insight on using the ton of revealed / new settings


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong, but I thought that was only affecting G.Skill Trident Z RGB


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Nope. It CAN affect ANY RAM, it's just more COMMON with RGB RAM (both G.Skill and Corsair Vengeance RGB.


I believe that is incorrect. I do not recall any non RGB owners having issues.

What kaseki is getting at is that perhaps a similar corruption is happening on Asus motherboard from when Aura and monitoring sw are run to together and user sends some command for color change, etc.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Seem to have frequency display problems in Windows at 3600Mhz (BIOS 9945)...


----------



## Naeem

still cant boot even with 2666mhz on 9945 bios on my 4 x 8Gb trident Z rgb 3000mhz c16 ram kit boots with 2133mhz always even i set timings manually


----------



## Decoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> What is WHEA errors?


I don't know (other that being related to "windows hardware error", but I do seem to know that having a too low cpu core voltage leads to Windows Hardware Errors in HWinfo64 when stress testing. Unless I remember this wrong, I don't think I do. As I remember it, I managed to lower the cpu voltage to run stress testing in windows (for lowering my cpu / cpu socket temps), however lowering the cpu core volt too much created something like 12-16 errors during a 10 min long stresstest. L0 and L2 errors (iirc).


----------



## gupsterg

L(x) Cache WHEA errors will be due to lack of CPU core voltage.


----------



## finalheaven

Well I couldn't yet find a stable setting for 3466mhz...

Went back to 3200 @ 14-14-14-34-1T 32gb (4x8gb Samsung B-Die) which seems to be perfectly stable (HCI tested)
Strangely 3200 works so easily SOC 0.95v and DDR 1.35v

Will try again tomorrow again for 3466... may need to step timings back all the way to 16-18-18-36 though
Will probably have to use SOC 1.05v and DDR 1.4v or so...


----------



## 1nterceptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You can tighten those. Got mine at 14-15-15-15-34 on 1107. *Hope it sticks on 9983*.


I'm just courious, is that a typo? (somehow i doubt it







) Anyway, i thought the newest beta versions are 9943 and 9945...


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Well I couldn't yet find a stable setting for 3466mhz...
> 
> Went back to 3200 @ 14-14-14-34-1T 32gb (4x8gb Samsung B-Die) which seems to be perfectly stable (HCI tested)
> Strangely 3200 works so easily SOC 0.95v and DDR 1.35v
> 
> Will try again tomorrow again for 3466... may need to step timings back all the way to 16-18-18-36 though
> Will probably have to use SOC 1.05v and DDR 1.4v or so...


Cheers for the shares







.

I did last night go 9943, sadly 3200MHz didn't work on CPU sample 3, 3066MHz did. So far in many shutdowns and restarts (power active to PSU) 3066MHz has not done Q-Code F9, even 1st start of the day today







. I know 2933MHz would have Q-Code: F9 on this CPU, I was using "Sleep/Resume" on UEFI 1201.


----------



## BoMbY

Not sure yet, but "RTTwr: RZQ/2" may have a positive effect on stability on my system.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> @Kanukio should wait for 24 hours from this post until he/she/it can click the links in this post.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/7jch56t5uohnnbz/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-9943.zip
> 
> If Hynix AFR 4x16GB or Samsung B 4x8GB, you might have more luck with this http://www.mediafire.com/file/2stmu39om14oa6b/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-9945.zip


That just made my weekend more interesting. Nfe Flashback Video incomming with flashlight this time


----------



## haszek

Can't get my 4x8gb at 3200 14-16-16, like I had with bios 1107 (2666x120).

I managed to run it though at CL12 at 2990 (102x2933). Doing some testing 12-13-13-27. On previous bioses I couldn't even boot at CL12 and 2400


----------



## 4rcherz

tried the 2 new BIOS and can't boot with rated speeds







F9 code whatever i try.

Can run 3200 14-14-14-34 but not the rated 3600 17-18-18-18-38 any suggestions?


----------



## eyetrippy

4ghz blacked out at around 45 min. This was the hard fail black screen, not the annoying system still running but display blacks out anyway.

Will back down to 3.975 next.

On those annoying screen blackouts where system is still running, what's the cause of that? I can unplug hdmi and plug it back in and it's fine - still running stress test.

I'd love to eliminate that but not sure exactly what it's wanting. Surely if it was a vcore issue, it would just fail outright?

Soc voltage is 1.15, so shouldn't be that. Just seems to be under heavy load.


----------



## hd326

Can someone let me know if they get 4000MHz Ram working on their computer? I just
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4rcherz*
> 
> tried the 2 new BIOS and can't boot with rated speeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F9 code whatever i try.
> 
> Can run 3200 14-14-14-34 but not the rated 3600 17-18-18-18-38 any suggestions?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Stuff your attitude anally. Any SOC voltage above 1.1 v is NOT recommended for 24/7 use. Do you know why it is not recommended lame brain? Because in a years time your cpu will be garbage.


According to your imaginary unicorn?

Even on Auto with the new bios people are getting over 1.1v for SoC. Has nothing to do with degradation. Nice try troll.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> According to your imaginary unicorn?
> 
> Even on Auto with the new bios people are getting over 1.1v for SoC. Has nothing to do with degradation. Nice try troll.


Go Bluej

more meat for the grinder, lol.


----------



## Auxillary Field

With bios 9945 I can finally run 4 sticks of corsair LPX at 3066MHz (1T). Before I could only manage 2 sticks at 3200 or 4 at 2666 (2T). Also when I was trying to lower procODT it took me a while to realize that the procODT setting under UMC option didn't do anything in my case. The new one found under the DRAM timing control tab did work though.

Quick test:


----------



## bluej511

So for anyone whose using the new BIOS, have post times and BIOS startup time gotten any faster then 1107-1201? Seems like people are having issues with timings not being as tight as they were on 1201 and below. Id like to stick to tighter timings then looser ones. If it solves my random f9>boot loop errors and POSTs even faster its worth switching, otherwise I'm leaving it alone for now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Go Bluej
> 
> more meat for the grinder, lol.


I think he's just butt hurt for buying an inferior motherboard and paying the same price as the Crosshair.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1nterceptor*
> 
> I'm just courious, is that a typo? (somehow i doubt it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Anyway, i thought the newest beta versions are 9943 and 9945...


Yup i meant *9943* sorry, guess its a typo for writing that at 5am.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> According to your imaginary unicorn?
> 
> Even on Auto with the new bios people are getting over 1.1v for SoC. Has nothing to do with degradation. Nice try troll.


Be aware the 1.1V SOC being set on SOC is not down to SMU/CPU determining what is required. I believe it is an "Auto rule" of UEFI based on what RAM strap you pick.


----------



## BoMbY

Okay, this last setting didn't produce an error in 20 AVX IBT High runs, which is more stable than any setting before:

BIOS 9943
Samsung B Dual Ranked 2x16 GB
3200 MHz (100 Mhz REFCLK)
14-14-14-34
ProcODT: 80
VDDSOC: 1.18v
Gear Down: disabled
Power Down: disabled
Command Rate: 2T
RTTnom: RZQ/2
RTTwr: RZQ/2
RTTpark: RZQ/2


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Be aware the 1.1V SOC being set on SOC is not down to SMU/CPU determining what is required. I believe it is an "Auto rule" of UEFI based on what RAM strap you pick.


Yea i know, but telling people not to use above 1.1v because it will kill your chip within a year is beyond idiotic. Seems like some people don't know how SoC works thats the problem. Plenty of people need to use 1.1v to keep their ram stable, and only reason we've been saying 1.2 isn't safe is because of the bricking BIOS that was going around. Other then that not really hard to understand.


----------



## estkr

9945 bios work fine.
but memory command rate do not display correctly.
i try change option but no change in the status.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea i know, but telling people not to use above 1.1v because it will kill your chip within a year is beyond idiotic. Seems like some people don't know how SoC works thats the problem. Plenty of people need to use 1.1v to keep their ram stable, and only reason we've been saying 1.2 isn't safe is because of the bricking BIOS that was going around. Other then that not really hard to understand.


Dunno what is "safe".

I do believe owners must bare in mind that yeah excessive SOC could kill CPU.

There was a post by [email protected] early on in thread, raising SOC is not just one voltage in a way.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Dunno what is "safe".
> 
> I do believe owners must bare in mind that yeah excessive SOC could kill CPU.
> 
> There was a post by [email protected] early on in thread, raising SOC is not just one voltage in a way.


Right, because the micocontroller is connected to the IMC on the cpu. Raising any kind of voltage could kill the CPU theoretically, hell even raising RAM voltage could kill your cpu if the IMC is piss poor. Anything and everything is possible.

Spewing out false information in every thread about SoC and other aspects of x370/am4 is the annoying part.


----------



## baskura

Still getting cold boot issues with bios 9943. 2x8gb G. Skill CL14 Trident RGB Z's, mobo LED's are also still all out.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Right, because the micocontroller is connected to the IMC on the cpu. Raising any kind of voltage could kill the CPU theoretically, hell even raising RAM voltage could kill your cpu if the IMC is piss poor. Anything and everything is possible.
> 
> Spewing out false information in every thread about SoC and other aspects of x370/am4 is the annoying part.


Yes. I believe SOC voltage rail is to IMC as well.

Personally 1.1V is the most I have given CPU sample 3 as I was really trying to see if I could get 3200MHz strap working. What I regard as my best all round CPU (CPU sample 2) in regard to core/ram clocking 1.05V is the MAX I have given it for testing. The Stilt also posted this:-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> You are getting paranoid with the voltages. *Just keep the voltages at sane levels (< 1.45V for VDDCR_CPU, < 1.10V for VDDCR_SoC)* and don't tamper with the load-line settings, unless you actually MEASURE significant amounts of droop, under load (which is not likely on C6H). Voltage overshoot hurts just as bad as undershoot, when it comes to stability. If you need to increase the load-line setting (i.e. introduce overshoot) to maintain stability, then your voltages are not set correctly to begin with.
> 
> The load-line options in bios translate to:
> 
> Auto = ±0% (1.425mOhm)
> Level 1 = -40% (0.855mOhm)
> Level 2 = -50% (0.7125mOhm)
> Level 3 = -75% (0.35625mOhm)
> Level 4 = -85% (0.21375mOhm)
> Level 5 = -100% (0.0000mOhm)
> 
> I personally recommend to keep the load-line settings at "Auto" at all times, unless you are doing LN2 runs.
> 
> The main difference between the different Ryzen 7-series SKUs (aside of the clocks) is the leakage. The 1700 SKUs have low leakage characteristics, while both 1700X & 1800X are high(er) leaking silicon. Because of that 1700 requires even less load-line biasing than the other two (due the currents being lower).


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yes. I believe SOC voltage rail is to IMC as well.
> 
> Personally 1.1V is the most I have given CPU sample 3 as I was really trying to see if I could get 3200MHz strap working. What I regard as my best all round CPU (CPU sample 2) in regard to core/ram clocking 1.05V is the MAX I have given it for testing. The Stilt also posted this:-


Yea i read what he wrote ages ago, I''m thinking though that it might have to do with the issue Asus had with bricking BIOSes considering he wrote that when the issue was going on? Could be wrong but not sure.

I ran it at 1.15v because its what it needed to boot at 3200mhz (and wasnt reliable at that) on BIOS 1107 (same cpu mind you) i need 1.0v of SoC and it boots even more reliably then before. Even with tighter timings i haven't touched SoC. So yea it might be due to the IMC but why would a simple BIOS update let it work at 3200mhz with less SoC then it did before haha.

Unless some timings we can't change are astronomically high and it's letting boot i have no idea anymore. It seems to be more voodoo then actual science


----------



## MrXL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hd326*
> 
> Does this mean that now 4000MHz ram will work with Ryzen?
> 
> On AIDA64 it notes that real clock is 1600MHz and effective clock is 3200MHz, and on CPU-Z it also notes 1600MHz. Does this still mean that my ram is running at 3200MHz? Thanks.


CPU-Z is correct and AIDA is partly correct. Your RAM is running at 1600Mhz and 3200MT/s.







So yes, it is running at DDR 3200 speed.

Can be confusing but is actually simple. What is sold as DDR4-3200 RAM runs at clockspeed 1600mhz. Though as this is DDR (double data rate) memory it transfers data on both the rising and falling edges of the clock signal.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DDR4_SDRAM#JEDEC_standard_DDR4_module.5B55.5D
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DDR_SDRAM#Double_data_rate_.28DDR.29_SDRAM_specification


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlayerEru*
> 
> Guess Cold Boot is still intact, prob wont be when the final bios is release (since after all this is a Beta).
> 
> I'm on 9943 using XMP profile at 3200mhz from G.Skill Flare X 3200.
> 
> Actually the Cold boot is abit worse on these 2 beta ones than the 1201. I usually just get one Cold boot if I take the power off from the wall, but this one I get about 3 Boot loops until the system starts booting up.


I've noticed mine taking longer to boot with more loops as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Your ram is corrupting. If Taiphoon says something is wrong with it, something is wrong with it. Even if you stop using Aura/G.Skill RGB at this point, it WILL continue to degrade. Mine bounced around between giving accurate SPDs in CPU-Z and other programs and not, same in the BOS, but Taiphoon constantly showed it incorrect. You have corrupted RAM, do something about it before it worsens, or don't, and eventually end up with non-booting sticks. Your choice. Don't know how much more clear I need to be."
> 
> Sorry about the original quote and my response ending up both in grey, don't know what happened. But GOOD NEWS!
> 
> I was just going to buy Thaiphoon and noticed there was a new freeware version dated 5-18-2017, which is about a month newer than my version.
> I downloaded it, ran it, and both my modules report EVERYTHING correctly. See, my modules were not corrupted, it was the previous version
> of Thaiphoon that had a bug with new Ryzen systems obviously. Anyone not using the newest Thaiphoon please recheck with it.
Click to expand...

That's possible, yes. I had assumed you were using the latest version of Taiphoon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I believe that is incorrect. I do not recall any non RGB owners having issues.
> 
> What kaseki is getting at is that perhaps a similar corruption is happening on Asus motherboard from when Aura and monitoring sw are run to together and user sends some command for color change, etc.


I was pretty sure I'd read a few posts from those without RGB RAM speaking about corrupted SPDs, but it could be related to the older version of Taiphoon, as it appears to have been with hotstocks. Yeah, it's possible the boards are getting corrupted, as might any other device using the SMBus (maybe a Corsair AiO using CorsairLink). That was more my point earlier.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Go Bluej
> 
> more meat for the grinder, lol.


Look out, Blue's off the chain!

As for my own preliminary quick testing of the new BIOS (9943, have not tested 9945) I can still reach 3200 by manually setting timings and setting 1.4v as I did in previous BIOSes, but can't go even one step above, let alone to my rated 3600 (even at loosened timings). So it's not any worse, but not really any better either. Other than it seems to take longer and more loops to get a stable boot. I tried D.O.C.P. Standard, and I tried the profile OC 135 I think it was BCLK to hit 3600, no go on either, nor was it by setting timings myself. I'm going to re-test at 3.9Ghz which was my stable point before, and again at 3.925 (passed everything except OCCT) and see if anything changed.

So far though doesn't look like an improvement for me using Samsung B 2x8 Single Rank (G.Skill 3600 CL15 stuff). I haven't disabled GearDown, or messed with the newly unlocked timings, or ProD, as those are mostly beyond my level of experience. Tips of things to try are appreciated. Tests so far were at 1600 stock speed (3.2) with core boost disabled.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The Stilt also posted this:-
> You are getting paranoid with the voltages. Just keep the voltages at sane levels (< 1.45V for VDDCR_CPU, < 1.10V for VDDCR_SoC) and don't tamper with the load-line settings, unless you actually MEASURE significant amounts of droop, under load (which is not likely on C6H). Voltage overshoot hurts just as bad as undershoot, when it comes to stability. If you need to increase the load-line setting (i.e. introduce overshoot) to maintain stability, then your voltages are not set correctly to begin with.
> 
> The load-line options in bios translate to:
> 
> Auto = ±0% (1.425mOhm)
> Level 1 = -40% (0.855mOhm)
> Level 2 = -50% (0.7125mOhm)
> Level 3 = -75% (0.35625mOhm)
> Level 4 = -85% (0.21375mOhm)
> Level 5 = -100% (0.0000mOhm)
> 
> I personally recommend to keep the load-line settings at "Auto" at all times, unless you are doing LN2 runs.
> 
> The main difference between the different Ryzen 7-series SKUs (aside of the clocks) is the leakage. The 1700 SKUs have low leakage characteristics, while both 1700X & 1800X are high(er) leaking silicon. Because of that 1700 requires even less load-line biasing than the other two (due the currents being lower).


I remember that post, and have to admit to going back to using LLC. This week I decided to go back to no LLC (auto), and yea that means I am running 1.425 volts on the CPU, but I think it is better in the long run.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I remember that post, and have to admit to going back to using LLC. This week I decided to go back to no LLC (auto), and yea that means I am running 1.425 volts on the CPU, but I think it is better in the long run.


Probably but it's close. There've been reports of CPUs run @ 1.5v dying in around 300 hours of use, or at least showing massive degradation, so you're riding the line I'd call safe, but you MAY be on the safe side of it, depending on spikes.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea i read what he wrote ages ago, I''m thinking though that it might have to do with the issue Asus had with bricking BIOSes considering he wrote that when the issue was going on? Could be wrong but not sure.
> 
> I ran it at 1.15v because its what it needed to boot at 3200mhz (and wasnt reliable at that) on BIOS 1107 (same cpu mind you) i need 1.0v of SoC and it boots even more reliably then before. Even with tighter timings i haven't touched SoC. So yea it might be due to the IMC but why would a simple BIOS update let it work at 3200mhz with less SoC then it did before haha.
> 
> Unless some timings we can't change are astronomically high and it's letting boot i have no idea anymore. It seems to be more voodoo then actual science


There have been microcode/SMU firmware updates to CPU between some UEFIs.

IIRC you have not been using all UEFIs released by Elmor. You were on 1002 then went 1107, 1107 had AGESA 1.0.0.4 which 1002 did not.

The Stilt has 3x C6H, none have had bricking issue







, even on older UEFIs







. He had 30x MSI Titanium as well and probably other boards for testing







.

What your testing is showing is with newer UEFI with newer microcode/SMU firmware/Asus UEFI improvements you do not need higher SOC. I had said before in Ryzen RAM thread and here that I believed peeps using higher SOC at x point in maturity of platform are probably masking a deficiency in some area of UEFI







.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> I've noticed mine taking longer to boot with more loops as well.
> 
> That's possible, yes. I had assumed you were using the latest version of Taiphoon.
> 
> I was pretty sure I'd read a few posts from those without RGB RAM speaking about corrupted SPDs, but it could be related to the older version of Taiphoon, as it appears to have been with hotstocks. Yeah, it's possible the boards are getting corrupted, as might any other device using the SMBus (maybe a Corsair AiO using CorsairLink). That was more my point earlier.
> 
> Look out, Blue's off the chain!
> 
> As for my own preliminary quick testing of the new BIOS (9943, have not tested 9945) I can still reach 3200 by manually setting timings and setting 1.4v as I did in previous BIOSes, but can't go even one step above, let alone to my rated 3600 (even at loosened timings). So it's not any worse, but not really any better either. Other than it seems to take longer and more loops to get a stable boot. I tried D.O.C.P. Standard, and I tried the profile OC 135 I think it was BCLK to hit 3600, no go on either, nor was it by setting timings myself. I'm going to re-test at 3.9Ghz which was my stable point before, and again at 3.925 (passed everything except OCCT) and see if anything changed.
> 
> So far though doesn't look like an improvement for me using Samsung B 2x8 Single Rank (G.Skill 3600 CL15 stuff). I haven't disabled GearDown, or messed with the newly unlocked timings, or ProD, as those are mostly beyond my level of experience. Tips of things to try are appreciated. Tests so far were at 1600 stock speed (3.2) with core boost disabled.


I'm on fire and lack of sleep haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I remember that post, and have to admit to going back to using LLC. This week I decided to go back to no LLC (auto), and yea that means I am running 1.425 volts on the CPU, but I think it is better in the long run.


I think up to LLC2 is fine, its what i started running now just to have everything stabilize, seems like going from 2933 to 3200 has needed more vcore for me since realbench tests everything combined, gave it an extra 20-25mv.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> There have been microcode/SMU firmware updates to CPU between some UEFIs.
> 
> IIRC you have not been using all UEFIs released by Elmor. You were on 1002 then went 1107, 1107 had AGESA 1.0.0.4 which 1002 did not.
> 
> The Stilt has 3x C6H, none have had bricking issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , even on older UEFIs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . He had 30x MSI Titanium as well and probably other boards for testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yup i gave the 007x-008x a pass since people seemed to be all over the place with it. Going from 1002 to 1107 was a nice boost already, POST is probably a couple secs slower then my z97 gaming 5 so not an issue, everything is rock stable even with tighter timings on hynix lpx ram. Some people can''t get their to 3200 and i can with Cl14 to boot.


----------



## Mandarb

Anybody with 2x16GB Samsung B-die RAM able to break free of 2666MHz on one the new BIOS? If so, which one did you use and what voltages/settings procODT?

Currently on 9943 and trying but so far no luck. (2x 16GB G.Skill Trident Z 3200 CL14 here)


----------



## BoMbY

In case someone is wondering: IMHO RTT should be Real Time Termination, and RZQ should be the dynamic resistor on the DRAM, with a default value (RZB/1) of 240 ohm. RZB/2 should be 120 ohm, and RZB/3 80 ohm, for example.


----------



## DDMM1517




----------



## StevieP24

Anything past 1107 has been buggy and will either post code 8 and crash loading windows or when in windows can bench fine then leave it idle for 10mins and comeback and find code 8 flashing. flashed back to 1107 and no issues.
using CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 and had no issue using 2933 strap since beginning, with alot of volts can run 3200mhz but not comfortable with the amount of volts needed. 4ghz @ 1.425v


----------



## Auxillary Field

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StevieP24*
> 
> Anything past 1107 has been buggy and will either post code 8 and crash loading windows or when in windows can bench fine then leave it idle for 10mins and comeback and find code 8 flashing. flashed back to 1107 and no issues.
> using CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 and had no issue using 2933 strap since beginning, with alot of volts can run 3200mhz but not comfortable with the amount of volts needed. 4ghz @ 1.425v


You can try lowering procODT (now under dram timing control with latest bios). I have those sticks and 34Ohms works better for me than the default (~50Ohms).


----------



## Mandarb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Auxillary Field*
> 
> You can try lowering procODT (now under dram timing control with latest bios). I have those sticks and 34Ohms works better for me than the default (~50Ohms).


Heh, didn't see it's now under DRAM timing control. Wonder if the one under UMD options is still working. Was trying through all from low to high, saw your post at 80ohm. 80ohm under UMD options didn't boot, 80ohm under timing control worked and I boited for the first time at 3200MHz CL14 \o/.


----------



## Atingleee

Just an update! Running G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3200CL16 Hynix kit at its rated timings with the new 9945 BIOS, even at 1T!!!. Did not boot at all with 9943, granted didnt tinker much. Taiphoon says my sticks are corrupt but they seem to be running fine for the time being. Have never been able to boot to 3200 and anything between 2933-3200 was always very unstable. Passed an IBT Very High run with no hiccups, will test further later.

Only settings changed were: Dram Voltage/VBoot at 1.45V, and manually set timings to their specified ones. Looking great so far


----------



## widonwaker

So guys, do you recommend 1201 over 1107 ? I don't trust Asus website anymore, after they released a fauly bios and then removed it...
I'm on 1107 at the moment.
Also, is there someone here having 4x8 Hynix ram running 3200mhz? (CMU32GX4M4C3200C16)
I'm still stuck on 2666.


----------



## widonwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> Just an update! Running G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3200CL16 Hynix kit at its rated timings with the new 9945 BIOS, even at 1T!!!. Did not boot at all with 9943, granted didnt tinker much. Taiphoon says my sticks are corrupt but they seem to be running fine for the time being. Have never been able to boot to 3200 and anything between 2933-3200 was always very unstable. Passed an IBT Very High run with no hiccups, will test further later.
> 
> Only settings changed were: Dram Voltage/VBoot at 1.45V, and manually set timings to their specified ones. Looking great so far


Is this 9945 something like a successor of 1201?


----------



## lordzed83

Well new bios and now running 3480 STABLE up from 3473. Flashback video rendered uploading


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widonwaker*
> 
> Is this 9945 something like a successor of 1201?


Check a few pages back


----------



## widonwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> @Kanukio should wait for 24 hours from this post until he/she/it can click the links in this post.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/7jch56t5uohnnbz/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-9943.zip
> 
> If Hynix AFR 4x16GB or Samsung B 4x8GB, you might have more luck with this http://www.mediafire.com/file/2stmu39om14oa6b/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-9945.zip


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> Check a few pages back


what's AFR? Also i'm with 4x8Gb Hynix , not 4x16, any difference?


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widonwaker*
> 
> So guys, do you recommend 1201 over 1107 ? I don't trust Asus website anymore, after they released a fauly bios and then removed it...
> I'm on 1107 at the moment.
> Also, is there someone here having 4x8 Hynix ram running 3200mhz? (CMU32GX4M4C3200C16)
> I'm still stuck on 2666.


1201 doesn't seem OVERLY different than 1107. All Elmor said he changed was some keyboard compatibility stuff. That said I had no issues with either 1107 or 1201. Asus' website is fine. I remember back in the day (circa 2000-2005) Gigabyte's auto-updater software was downloading the wrong BIOSes for boards and bricking them. That's one of the primary reasons they went to dual BIOS chips. Notice they still have them, and tout that as a feature..? 

Well, My ZenStates settings no longer seem to want to downclock it's running at 3.9 solid, even when nothing's going on, on the previous bios it would drop to p1 (3.2) and p2 (1.5) fairly often. Did I forget to set everything right in the BIOS?


----------



## lordzed83

Had a look and i can still boot and have system stable at 3600cl18 but its slower than [email protected] Could use some 3600cl16+ sticks now


----------



## lordzed83

@Elmor





v2 rendered on new bios with my standard daily settings extra 4mhz on cpu and 7 on memory due to change of bclk from 118.4 to 100.4 pcie bus is on gen 3 not 2.5


----------



## Seth-01

At first my rig :
- Ryzen 1700 with Noctua NH-D14
- Asus Crosshair VI Hero flashed with 9943 beta bios
- 2x8 GB GSkill Trident Z F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
Since the beginning no way to have my RAM work or boot at 3200 MHz. 2933 Work fine and stable. I tried all bios and settings to have my RAM boot at 3200 MHz and my hope was high with this new AGESA bios update.

Absolutely no way &#8230;. 3200 Mhz is just impossible. Always the mobo boot with 1 bip and then reboot again to find my memory frequency selected at 2133 MHz.









OK then rules with 2933 MHz but &#8230;. an idea &#8230;. I tried the new 3066 ratio and it's boot !! Under windows it's ok, CPUZ can't see the RAM frequency but HWInfo can. Nice it works !! I reboot, and under RAM ratio i select the 3333 MHz ratio. It works also !!! Wow &#8230;.









Why not give anotgher try. What about the 3466 MHz ratio. Selected, reboot and &#8230;. I work again. Under windows HWInfo confirm the frequency at 1733 MHz. What the hell and *** !!! Quick test with Cinebench 15 and Firestrike and its stable at the moment. Very impressive but cant understand why 3200 MHz is impossible but 3466 MHz work perfectly. Goal reached for me with at least 3200 MHz for RAM. I can follow testing the thing !

Great bios for me ! THX to ASUS and AMD making this possible. No regrets buying this wonderful motherboard.






















(sorry for bad english)


----------



## widonwaker

Is setting Pstates "mandatory" to save cpu life? Is it a problem mantaining 3,8Ghz on all 8 cores (1700X) even at idle? Because that's my actual state, it never drops below 3768Mhz . And i do not know how to set Pstates







..


----------



## aayman_farzand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Had a look and i can still boot and have system stable at 3600cl18 but its slower than [email protected] Could use some 3600cl16+ sticks now


Can you post some benches of CPU intensive games/apps?

If I recall correctly, Ryzen doesn't benefit from lower latencies and benefits more from frequeny. Your 3600Mhz might offer a better experience.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> can you tell what bios settings (LLC, power levels.. etc) I'm using from this? What p-states are you using with that BCLK?


Yes, unless you say otherwise you are using stock settings. That's what I wrote, all my settings can be seen in my HWinfo screenshot except fan-profiles.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aayman_farzand*
> 
> Can you post some benches of CPU intensive games/apps?
> 
> If I recall correctly, Ryzen doesn't benefit from lower latencies and benefits more from frequeny. Your 3600Mhz might offer a better experience.


they are here somewhere when i was testing about Cl18 is just so slow would not go below cl16. You gotta remember im rocking 3200cl16 kit







so 3480cl16 STABLE is a very very good option


----------



## district9prawn

On the new bios, I'm seeing strange numbers in the Aida64 ram and cache benchmark with ram at 3600.



At 3466 and below, memory bandwidth values look fine.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *district9prawn*
> 
> At 3466 and below, memory bandwidth values look fine.


Exactly the same over here, 3466 seems to be the limit right now for the AIDA benchmark at least, not sure what is happening at 3600+


----------



## baskura

Well, I've been testing the 9943 for the last hour or so and it's offered no improvements at all for me.

I've been through the BIOS settings and tried pretty much every possible combo, different RAM voltages, timings, speeds - everything and the cold boot issue still persists.

Machine reboots fine from a powered on state, but shut down and try to boot again and it turns off/on three times or so before finally starting up - even then it's a lottery if it's going to to reset my p-state overclock settings.

On top of that, the RGB is still not working which is an annoying niggle, but come on, these issues are really starting to get me down.

Hardware: CH6, 1800X w/ h115i, G Skill Trident Z RGB 8GB x2, 1tb 960 Pro, Superflower 1000w Titanium PSU.

I'm losing my mind here.


----------



## kazama

Someone pass the 3200 cl14 with gskill trident z rgb? im using the exact same settings like 1107, vsoc 0.95, vram 1.35, vcore 1.406 for 4.0ghz and pll 1.8, vrm spectrum disabled, bclk 100, rest settings auto.

System is stable,but cant get higher than 3200, will get any benefict for gamming going higher 3200? with 1107 system was stable at 3200 too, only some cold boot.


----------



## gavinh87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *district9prawn*
> 
> On the new bios, I'm seeing strange numbers in the Aida64 ram and cache benchmark with ram at 3600.
> 
> 
> 
> At 3466 and below, memory bandwidth values look fine.


I had this, I thought it was a sign of instability because it would not boot at 3600 again.
I also had this on a gskill RGB set at 3200, 2400 and 2133. A cheap corsair kit performed much better. I ended up sending that kit back and new kit performed as it should at the exact same speeds.


----------



## gavinh87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazama*
> 
> Someone pass the 3200 cl14 with gskill trident z rgb? im using the exact same settings like 1107, vsoc 0.95, vram 1.35, vcore 1.406 for 4.0ghz and pll 1.8, vrm spectrum disabled, bclk 100, rest settings auto.
> 
> System is stable,but cant get higher than 3200, will get any benefict for gamming going higher 3200? with 1107 system was stable at 3200 too, only some cold boot.


Enable the gear down option in new bios. Without that and setting procodt to 60ohms I cannot boot above 3200 either.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea i read what he wrote ages ago, I''m thinking though that it might have to do with the issue Asus had with bricking BIOSes considering he wrote that when the issue was going on? Could be wrong but not sure.
> 
> I ran it at 1.15v because its what it needed to boot at 3200mhz (and wasnt reliable at that) on BIOS 1107 (same cpu mind you) i need 1.0v of SoC and it boots even more reliably then before. Even with tighter timings i haven't touched SoC. So yea it might be due to the IMC but why would a simple BIOS update let it work at 3200mhz with less SoC then it did before haha.
> 
> Unless some timings we can't change are astronomically high and it's letting boot i have no idea anymore. It seems to be more voodoo then actual science


More optimal signal related parameters and memory timings. Allows SoC voltage to be dropped for stability. No SoC latency voodoo.


----------



## Mandarb

Alright, using BIOS 9943 with 2x16GB Trident Z 3200 CL14 RAM all my boot attempts work so far, resets, cold boots etc.

Settings for RAM are:

SOC offset +0.05V
DRAM 1.35V
DRAM Boot 1.40V
ProcODT 93ohm (set under DRAM timing control, the under under advanced is auto)


Edit: also so far 30min prime95 memory heavy testing returned no errors.


----------



## gavinh87

I dont believe the 3600+ is related to AIDA.
Here is aida with 3600 using bclk on an older BIOS


And here with new bios using the multiplier


I think this might be instability.


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> Just an update! Running G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3200CL16 Hynix kit at its rated timings with the new 9945 BIOS, even at 1T!!!. Did not boot at all with 9943, granted didnt tinker much. Taiphoon says my sticks are corrupt but they seem to be running fine for the time being. Have never been able to boot to 3200 and anything between 2933-3200 was always very unstable. Passed an IBT Very High run with no hiccups, will test further later.
> 
> Only settings changed were: Dram Voltage/VBoot at 1.45V, and manually set timings to their specified ones. Looking great so far


what settings did you use ?


----------



## SpecChum

Anyone with external drives not having them spin down?

They're set to 20 minutes on the Ryzen Power plan but they're always on (there's a blue LED on mine).


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> More optimal signal related parameters and memory timings. Allows SoC voltage to be dropped for stability. No SoC latency voodoo.


But voodoo is the best part haha. Just glad i got my timings down thats all i care about.


----------



## wisepds

Why testing with IBT my multiplier is 35?? my speed is 3500 under the official 3600 mhz.. All in Auto...


----------



## Silent Scone

Stressapptest ran for 1 hour

v9945

[email protected]

4x8GB 3200 C14-14-14-39 1T

Probeit:

VCORE: 1.355
SOC: 1.1
DRAM 1.365
PLL 1.791


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widonwaker*
> 
> Is setting Pstates "mandatory" to save cpu life? Is it a problem mantaining 3,8Ghz on all 8 cores (1700X) even at idle? Because that's my actual state, it never drops below 3768Mhz . And i do not know how to set Pstates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..


It's not "mandatory" but I prefer having my machine "spin down" using PStates to conserve power and thermals when I'm doing less. Can't get that to work at the moment with the new BIOS though. Not sure if I've just forgotten to re-configure something, or if it's not working in this BIOS.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baskura*
> 
> Well, I've been testing the 9943 for the last hour or so and it's offered no improvements at all for me.
> 
> I've been through the BIOS settings and tried pretty much every possible combo, different RAM voltages, timings, speeds - everything and the cold boot issue still persists.
> 
> Machine reboots fine from a powered on state, but shut down and try to boot again and it turns off/on three times or so before finally starting up - even then it's a lottery if it's going to to reset my p-state overclock settings.
> 
> On top of that, the RGB is still not working which is an annoying niggle, but come on, these issues are really starting to get me down.
> 
> Hardware: CH6, 1800X w/ h115i, G Skill Trident Z RGB 8GB x2, 1tb 960 Pro, Superflower 1000w Titanium PSU.
> 
> I'm losing my mind here.


Having more or less the same, no real improvement, can't get above 3200, and I have more or less the same kit you do, and an h110i.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazama*
> 
> Someone pass the 3200 cl14 with gskill trident z rgb? im using the exact same settings like 1107, vsoc 0.95, vram 1.35, vcore 1.406 for 4.0ghz and pll 1.8, vrm spectrum disabled, bclk 100, rest settings auto.
> 
> System is stable,but cant get higher than 3200, will get any benefict for gamming going higher 3200? with 1107 system was stable at 3200 too, only some cold boot.


It's hard to know what benifits are above 3200, few of us can get there, atm.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

9945...dear god...I love you @elmor...subtimings galore!

F4-3000C14-16GTZR @ 3200MHz with the subtimings from the XMP profile set manually, booted instantly.

My wife is going to be really upset that another weekend is going to overclocking this board


----------



## Nijo

Thanks!

G.Skill 4x 8GB Hynix F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR now running 3.200MHz @ 16-18-18-38 with BIOS 9945 (ProcODT 43,6)


----------



## ProTekkFZS

What kind of black magic is this? all 32GB, even POSTING at higher than 2666 is a miracle, let alone RUNNING at 3200MHz...

https://valid.x86.fr/ivsuxu


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> 9945...dear god...I love you @elmor...subtimings galore!
> 
> F4-3000C14-16GTZR @ 3200MHz with the subtimings from the XMP profile set manually, booted instantly.
> 
> My wife is going to be really upset that another weekend is going to overclocking this board


All the subtimings are unlocked now yea? I think its more then most of us will fiddle with anyways besides the main timings but testing is always good.

Seems like this is mostly helping Hynix people again and 2x16 and 4x8. Im already running 3200mhz so not really a need to update BIOS.

Run HCI on all 8 cores (9x850-860mb) see how well it holds up.


----------



## YpsiNine

I'm using 2 x 8 G.skill B-die rated C16 at 3600. I would like to try the new 9943 or 9945 but I can't find any information on what the differences are between the two versions. Anyone?


----------



## Clukos

I set all my sub-timings to the timings set by AMD at the 2133 strap (lowest basically) and opted for 3466 14-14-14-34 and 50 tRC down from 80 something set by AMD. Everything is working fine, currently doing stability testing and it passed IBT AVX, currently testing Super PI then running 2 hours of Prime blend 13GB ram usage. I'm getting increased perf in IBT AVX by the way at same core clock, 168 gflops before 174 with the new BIOS and more tight timings + no bclk


----------



## Targonis

I still can't get to 3200, but I can get to 2993 with both of the new BIOS versions. Hynix M-die. G.skill F4-3200C16D-32GVR, 2x16. This is a lot better than needing to struggle to hit 2667, but not all the way there yet. I haven't played with the ProcODT yet to see if I can find one that will get 3200 stable.


----------



## MagiRaven

Is there a program that shows if you use Hynix AFR or Samsung B?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> 9945...dear god...I love you @elmor...subtimings galore!
> 
> F4-3000C14-16GTZR @ 3200MHz with the subtimings from the XMP profile set manually, booted instantly.
> 
> My wife is going to be really upset that another weekend is going to overclocking this board


I know the feeling. Sadly I will still be jumping platforms this summer but at least I will have a fully working experience for once with ryzen.


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> what settings did you use ?


Mentioned them in my post. But:

3200 DOCP setting
16-18-18-18-38
1.45V for Vboot/DRAM Voltage


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I know the feeling. Sadly I will still be jumping platforms this summer but at least I will have a fully working experience for once with ryzen.


What do you plan on moving to? Interested to hear.


----------



## widonwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> It's not "mandatory" but I prefer having my machine "spin down" using PStates to conserve power and thermals when I'm doing less. Can't get that to work at the moment with the new BIOS though. Not sure if I've just forgotten to re-configure something, or if it's not working in this BIOS.


well actually I managed to get it working, i just set the main tweaker page to Auto and just changed the Pstates. P0 state to desired clock and voltage, other Pstates to Auto.
But I'm experiencing some issues:
1) even if I set 3800Mhz , the max my CPU goes for is 3500Mhz...
2) Cpu voltage spikes up to 1.48V . Omg...(Set to AUTO!)

I'm on 9945. Running my RAM Hynix 4x8Gb stable 3066Mhz, can't boot higher at the moment.


----------



## Frikencio

I still have AURA problems, lighting resets when it wants and RAM is detected in 1 in every 10 boots.


----------



## Auxillary Field

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagiRaven*
> 
> Is there a program that shows if you use Hynix AFR or Samsung B?


thaiphoon burner.


----------



## gavinh87

Are you using Gskill RGB? If so it may well have corrupted the SPD tables on the sticks.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *district9prawn*
> 
> On the new bios, I'm seeing strange numbers in the Aida64 ram and cache benchmark with ram at 3600.
> 
> 
> 
> At 3466 and below, memory bandwidth values look fine.


Same here mate was about to post that 3600 seems to run single channel ??

Its 100% bios relates ad on 1107/1201 i had 53000 on read.

We found first bug @Elmor


----------



## gavinh87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Same here mate was about to post that 3600 seems to run single channel ??


Older bios did not have this problem when using bclk to hit 3600+
Bios problem or IMC not delivering the full speeds.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> ohh!!!! a bird or a CH6 bios? jejeje please @elmor, tell me that is new bios, coold bug is history and my system is now stable...


These BIOSes should work fine with your DRAM settings when booting from a fully powered off state.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Can you elaborate on what Geardown is?


Command Rate sets how many clock edges to wait after setting up addressing (how long to wait before reading or writing data), while Geardown is lowering the frequency of the commands sent to the DRAM (data speed is still the same).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyzkill3r*
> 
> Fresh instal of the new beta and everything at stock, It increased my BCLK (now reporting as 100.6 in bios). I don't think my old hd7950 likes any touching of the BCLK (fans on graphics card only spin 100%), even manually setting it to 100 on bios 1201 caused the same behavior.
> 
> So far, have only been able to boot the new beta by clearing cmos and booting directly into the drive via the boot window. Subsequent boots/retries spin up graphics card and QCODE 55. Though that's supposed to mean issues with memory.


Can you try changing AI Overclock Tuner to Default? Did you flash the 0003 BIOS?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> Yes.
> The first board I had was the Prime X370, my second was the Taichi and now the C6H.
> When I noticed the +12V droop on software with the Prime I had it confirmed with the DMM. I then went to check my lane distribution and since everything was correct I assumed my PSU was going bananas. But then I got the Taichi, everything there was rock solid as it used to be, confirmed the +12V under load with a DDM. Now I got the C6H and that +12V behavior droop is going on again but then my system is nowhere close to extrapolate my PSU lane ratings, had solid +12V regulation with the Taichi. I must assume it is something with the asus boards or asus boards + the maxrevo.
> 
> I would appreciated to have a word from the [email protected] on this behavior.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> Yes, many times now.
> 
> I have had three X370 boards here, all run with the exact same GPU, CPU, memory, cabling, rail distribution, PSU etc.
> 
> First Prime - Second Taichi - Now C6H. With all the asus and the asus only I have experienced heavy +12Vdroop. Now, I want to know wth is going on as I don't want to have my +12V line acting up like that.
> 
> I have now run the OCCT Linpack with only the 8P to cpu connect. The +12V behaved the exact same way as with it having the 8P and 4P to CPU.


Software reading or DMM? Software readings are flaky.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So tempted to try out this new BIOS but system is stable already, id love to know if it fixes the random f9>boot loop issue. I may wait a while to see what it actually does, if its just bug fixes, ill pass haha.


It should fix problems like this, yes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I just put my 1700 under water, and under a mild OC I'm locked at 47C under load (3.7Ghz @ 1.35v). Memory is at 3200 14-14-14-14-34 1T. I flashed 0003, then 1107. So far being in a proper case with proper airflow under a good CPU block is doing my 1700 wonders.
> 
> Elmor: any details on those 2 99xx bioses? Are they 2T / 1T variations?


Command Rate and Geardown are adjustable now. The difference now is different AMD firmware which are better for specific cases.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter61686*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Just updated to 9945 and though maybe this would be the time i would be able to use all 4 of my DIMM slots because when I bought my kit 2 of my RAM slots wouldn't recognize that they were populated (Channel A) while Channel B was populated. B channel is the 2&4th slots on the mobo and afaik the proper way to install 2 DIMMs. now after installing all 4 sticks i'm noticing (for the first time) that a lot of the numbers in the bios aren't matching up between CHA and CHB when trying to adjust my timings. I was hoping I just had to wait til the 1.0.0.5 came out to be able to have all the 3200Mhz 32GB of glory and...still only can get 2133 with 2 sticks installed....so...damn..disappointed. If ANYONE can pleaaase help me it would be greatly appreciated. please.


You're only seeing 16GB of memory, I think you need to do some debugging and check which DRAM sticks and slots are working.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlayerEru*
> 
> Guess Cold Boot is still intact, prob wont be when the final bios is release (since after all this is a Beta).
> 
> I'm on 9943 using XMP profile at 3200mhz from G.Skill Flare X 3200.
> 
> Actually the Cold boot is abit worse on these 2 beta ones than the 1201. I usually just get one Cold boot if I take the power off from the wall, but this one I get about 3 Boot loops until the system starts booting up.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Seem to have frequency display problems in Windows at 3600Mhz (BIOS 9945)...


Booting from a fully powered off state should be fixed in the new versions and not cause DRAM training to fail. Some software needs updating to be able to read the added ratios.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Well I couldn't yet find a stable setting for 3466mhz...
> 
> Went back to 3200 @ 14-14-14-34-1T 32gb (4x8gb Samsung B-Die) which seems to be perfectly stable (HCI tested)
> Strangely 3200 works so easily SOC 0.95v and DDR 1.35v
> 
> Will try again tomorrow again for 3466... may need to step timings back all the way to 16-18-18-36 though
> Will probably have to use SOC 1.05v and DDR 1.4v or so...


You can try changing the CLDO_VDDP setting (in AMD CBS, don't remember exactly which submenu), it's the replacement for VDDP found under Tweaker's paradise. Our setting is not affecting anything anymore, AMD changed the internal LDO setting. It can help stabalize things and even help with the memory frequency hole. Recommended values are around 900-1000mV, default is 950mV.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4rcherz*
> 
> tried the 2 new BIOS and can't boot with rated speeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F9 code whatever i try.
> 
> Can run 3200 14-14-14-34 but not the rated 3600 17-18-18-18-38 any suggestions?


See the above recommendation, also try different values for ProcODT. Far from all systems can run 3600 MHz, it depends on the CPU/MB/DRAM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> Anybody with 2x16GB Samsung B-die RAM able to break free of 2666MHz on one the new BIOS? If so, which one did you use and what voltages/settings procODT?
> 
> Currently on 9943 and trying but so far no luck. (2x 16GB G.Skill Trident Z 3200 CL14 here)


We've tested it internally to 3200 MHz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seth-01*
> 
> At first my rig :
> - Ryzen 1700 with Noctua NH-D14
> - Asus Crosshair VI Hero flashed with 9943 beta bios
> - 2x8 GB GSkill Trident Z F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
> Since the beginning no way to have my RAM work or boot at 3200 MHz. 2933 Work fine and stable. I tried all bios and settings to have my RAM boot at 3200 MHz and my hope was high with this new AGESA bios update.
> 
> Absolutely no way &#8230;. 3200 Mhz is just impossible. Always the mobo boot with 1 bip and then reboot again to find my memory frequency selected at 2133 MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK then rules with 2933 MHz but &#8230;. an idea &#8230;. I tried the new 3066 ratio and it's boot !! Under windows it's ok, CPUZ can't see the RAM frequency but HWInfo can. Nice it works !! I reboot, and under RAM ratio i select the 3333 MHz ratio. It works also !!! Wow &#8230;.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not give anotgher try. What about the 3466 MHz ratio. Selected, reboot and &#8230;. I work again. Under windows HWInfo confirm the frequency at 1733 MHz. What the hell and *** !!! Quick test with Cinebench 15 and Firestrike and its stable at the moment. Very impressive but cant understand why 3200 MHz is impossible but 3466 MHz work perfectly. Goal reached for me with at least 3200 MHz for RAM. I can follow testing the thing !
> 
> Great bios for me ! THX to ASUS and AMD making this possible. No regrets buying this wonderful motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for bad english)


That would be the memory frequency hole, you can also try CLDO_VDDP as above. But why do 3200 when you can get 3466.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *district9prawn*
> 
> On the new bios, I'm seeing strange numbers in the Aida64 ram and cache benchmark with ram at 3600.
> 
> 
> 
> At 3466 and below, memory bandwidth values look fine.


Try setting tRDRD_sc = 1. Is only AIDA affected or do you see a performance drop in any real world application?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> I still can't get to 3200, but I can get to 2993 with both of the new BIOS versions. Hynix M-die. G.skill F4-3200C16D-32GVR, 2x16. This is a lot better than needing to struggle to hit 2667, but not all the way there yet. I haven't played with the ProcODT yet to see if I can find one that will get 3200 stable.


3200 MHz can still be tricky on some systems which has worse margin (CPU and MB). 3066 probably works at least?


----------



## MagiRaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Auxillary Field*
> 
> thaiphoon burner.


Thank you. I downloaded it and it says I have this part: H5AN8G8N?FR-TFC

I'm guessing that is Hynix AFR?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> What do you plan on moving to? Interested to hear.


Either the 16ct threadripper or 12 core intel. I am leaning towards the 12 core intel, but I will wait and see. I have the need for more cores so.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Either the 16ct threadripper or 12 core intel. I am leaning towards the 12 core intel, but I will wait and see. I have the need for more cores so.


That depends if you want to pay 1k or 2.5k


----------



## lordzed83

@Elmor

That worked


----------



## hughjazz44

Seems to me that the new BIOS adds memory speed options, but still has the same issues. After playing around with it, I'm getting F9 boot loops again at 3200 speeds.


----------



## Auxillary Field

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagiRaven*
> 
> Thank you. I downloaded it and it says I have this part: H5AN8G8N?FR-TFC
> 
> I'm guessing that is Hynix AFR?


Kinda depends on what's under that question mark I guess







. For my ram It's H5AN8G8NMFR-TFC (so MFR), and in my case bios 9945 seemed to work best (although I'm still testing).


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> These BIOSes should work fine with your DRAM settings when booting from a fully powered off state.
> Command Rate sets how many clock edges to wait after setting up addressing (how long to wait before reading or writing data), while Geardown is lowering the frequency of the commands sent to the DRAM (data speed is still the same).
> Can you try changing AI Overclock Tuner to Default? Did you flash the 0003 BIOS?
> 
> Software reading or DMM? Software readings are flaky.
> It should fix problems like this, yes.
> Command Rate and Geardown are adjustable now. The difference now is different AMD firmware which are better for specific cases.
> You're only seeing 16GB of memory, I think you need to do some debugging and check which DRAM sticks and slots are working.
> 
> Booting from a fully powered off state should be fixed in the new versions and not cause DRAM training to fail. Some software needs updating to be able to read the added ratios.
> You can try changing the CLDO_VDDP setting (in AMD CBS, don't remember exactly which submenu), it's the replacement for VDDP found under Tweaker's paradise. Our setting is not affecting anything anymore, AMD changed the internal LDO setting. It can help stabalize things and even help with the memory frequency hole. Recommended values are around 900-1000mV, default is 950mV.
> See the above recommendation, also try different values for ProcODT. Far from all systems can run 3600 MHz, it depends on the CPU/MB/DRAM.
> We've tested it internally to 3200 MHz.
> That would be the memory frequency hole, you can also try CLDO_VDDP as above. But why do 3200 when you can get 3466.
> Try setting tRDRD_sc = 1. Is only AIDA affected or do you see a performance drop in any real world application?
> 3200 MHz can still be tricky on some systems which has worse margin (CPU and MB). 3066 probably works at least?


No 3066 for this memory, but CPU-Z is telling me my memory is 1T, even though I set 2T. Checking again to make sure the settings did not revert to Auto in the BIOS.


----------



## Frikencio

This works ok but Windows sees 2033Mhz.



Are these SPD readings ok?


----------



## The Stilt

Few suggestions regarding the controls allowed by the new (AGESA 1.0.0.6) bioses:

- In case you run into a MEMCLK hole, adjust the CLDO_VDDP voltage. The VDDP adjustment window is rather narrow, usually < 100mV. Also the window is neither static or linear. Because of that the setting which is optimal for frequency *x* might not be optimal for frequency *y*. Also since the window is not linear, but more of a wave form e.g. VDDP at 975mV might work perfectly fine whereas 980mV won't be able to train the memory. The MEMCLK hole is both CPU and DRAM specific, but so far I haven't seen any evidence it being motherboard specimen specific. This means that swapping either the CPU or the memory (to another CPU or modules) might either introduce or the get rid of the MEMCLK hole. Personally I have 100% success rate in clearing the MEMCLK hole with CLDO_VDDP adjustment (1x R7 1700, 1x R7 1800X and 2x R7 1700X). All of the MEMCLK holes on these CPUs have been cleared using 937 - 1000mV setting. Do note that when you change the CLDO_VDDP voltage, saving the bios settings *will not* put the new CLDO_VDDP voltage into effect, since the CLDOs can only be programmed during a cold reset or a cold boot. Because of that I suggest that you save the new CLDO_VDDP value and press the reset button before the system has booted up again. Also CLDO_VDDP must be at least 100mV lower than the DRAM voltage at all times. Regardless it is not recommended to exceed 1050mV.

- For Samsung B-die dual rank modules I suggest that 96Ohm ProcODT is used.


----------



## jugs

With the new BIOS my AUTO BCLK is 100.6?


----------



## NFHSMatrix

My results:


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> With the new BIOS my AUTO BCLK is 100.6?


Has been for ages now.
Set 100.0 manually.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> - For Samsung B-die dual rank modules I suggest that 96Ohm ProcODT is used.


Any other hints for using 2x16 GB Dual Ranked Samsung B dies with 1.0.0.6? I can boot just fine with 80 or 96 ProcODT, with up to 3200/100 @ 14-14-14-34 timings at least, but no matter what I do, including for example 18-18-18-38 timings, and fiddling with the RTTs, I always run into a random bit errors after some time. Could the CLDO_VDDP also help with that?


----------



## Ironcobra

Can someone help a novice out here. I have been trying to follow this thread for a while. I was able change my dram freq to 3200 in every bios before the new 9945. After flashing to 9945 I am unable to change my memory frequency at all. No matter what settings I try this is the only mode that shows in windows. It is completely stock bios nothing is touched other than changing frequency to 3600 to match my sticks. Is there something i am doing wrong?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFHSMatrix*
> 
> My results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

Why single channel?


----------



## anugrah23

It works on 9945. Not sure how stable. But I was able to run multiple CB benches. Getting average of 1729 at 3.9GHz and 3200MHz CL14, but I was also running other programmes and ****, I used Process Lasso Real-time priority. I'm using the v5.39 LPX from Corsair.


----------



## NFHSMatrix

there was not enough money for
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Why single channel?


there was not enough money for dual:blushsmil


----------



## JtotheK

No chance to get my 3600mhz b-dies over 3200mhz. Meh.


----------



## DDMM1517

[email protected]+1.4v+soc1.2v


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yes. I believe SOC voltage rail is to IMC as well.
> 
> Personally 1.1V is the most I have given CPU sample 3 as I was really trying to see if I could get 3200MHz strap working. What I regard as my best all round CPU (CPU sample 2) in regard to core/ram clocking 1.05V is the MAX I have given it for testing. The Stilt also posted this:-
> 
> 
> 
> Yea i read what he wrote ages ago, I''m thinking though that it might have to do with the issue Asus had with bricking BIOSes considering he wrote that when the issue was going on? Could be wrong but not sure.
> 
> I ran it at 1.15v because its what it needed to boot at 3200mhz (and wasnt reliable at that) on BIOS 1107 (same cpu mind you) i need 1.0v of SoC and it boots even more reliably then before. Even with tighter timings i haven't touched SoC. So yea it might be due to the IMC but why would a simple BIOS update let it work at 3200mhz with less SoC then it did before haha.
> 
> Unless some timings we can't change are astronomically high and it's letting boot i have no idea anymore. It seems to be more voodoo then actual science
Click to expand...

*AMD Ryzen Processor and AMD Ryzen Master Over-clocking User's Guide*

Figure 11: AMD Ryzen Master application - Memory Overclocking Example
In the above example the memory clock is adjusted from default 1200MHz (DDR4-2400) to
1333MHz (DDR4-2666) while timings have been increased from 17-17-17-17-39 to 18-18-18-18-
40. Memory voltage was also adjusted from default 1.20V up to 1.296V and *SOC Voltage was set
to 1.20V*. Note that Memory VTT voltage will automatically be set to half of Memory voltage
(MEM VDDIO).

*EXTREME OVERCLOCKING GUIDE
ASUS CROSSHAIR VI
HERO*

4. Safe voltage ranges
Note that the listed values are not guaranteed and only for reference.
Ambient recommended - Ambient max -LN2 recommended - LN2 max
CPU Core Voltage 1.40V Up to 1.45V 1.80V Up to 1.95V
*SOC Voltage 1.15V Up to 1.20V 1.20V Up to 1.25V*
DRAM Voltage1 1.40V Up to 1.90V 1.80V Up to 1.90V
1.8V PLL Voltage 1.80V Up to 2.10V 3.00V Up to 3.20V
1.05V SB Voltage 1.05V Up to 1.40V 1.30V Up to 1.40V
1.8V Standby Voltage 1.80V Up to 2.10V 2.10V Up to 2.30V
2.5V SB Voltage 2.50V Up to 2.80V 2.70V Up to 2.80V

Just to clear thing up a bit I thought I'd copy and past a couple of tid bits from the guides we have at our disposal. The first is AMD's guide and the second is Elmor's guide.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> Why single channel?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFHSMatrix*
> 
> there was not enough money for
> there was not enough money for dual:blushsmil


running a single 16GB stick?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JtotheK*
> 
> No chance to get my 3600mhz b-dies over 3200mhz. Meh.


sure there is.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Any other hints for using 2x16 GB Dual Ranked Samsung B dies with 1.0.0.6? I can boot just fine with 80 or 96 ProcODT, with up to 3200/100 @ 14-14-14-34 timings at least, but no matter what I do, including for example 18-18-18-38 timings, and fiddling with the RTTs, I always run into a random bit errors after some time. Could the CLDO_VDDP also help with that?


The memory controller FW used in 1.0.0.6 still has room for improvements.
If the CLDO_VDDP is out of whack then it will fail memory training all together. I've yet to see any kind of improvement in stability from VDDP adjustment.

I'm not sure what the programming rules for tCWL are in this specific version, but make sure it is in sync with tCL on dual rank modules. Also if you're running high VDDCR_SoC voltages, try lowering it a bit (< 1.100V). Other than that there is not much you can do about it.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Just updated to 9943 this morning. Everything seems good to go so far. Changed my ram out to my Corsair CMD16GX4M2B3600C18 Kit. Running well at 3600MHz 18-19-19-19-39 1T 1.35V.


----------



## benjib1980

Hey does anyone know why my vcore voltage is around 1.39-1.41 under light use? Just watching a DVD or single core cinebench does that. Voltage set to auto in bios 1201, and am using Zenstates with the top field voltage set at 1.35 (p0?) Oddly,full load vcore shows correct 1.35 in HWinfo64 under the mobo vcore reading. Not sure if I should trust the CPU readings or the mobo's in hwinfo64..? It did the same when I OCd via p states in bios before also. Should I be concerned? Want my beast to last.


----------



## NFHSMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFHSMatrix*
> 
> My results:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Why single channel?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFHSMatrix*
> 
> there was not enough money for
> there was not enough money for dual:blushsmil


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> running a single 16GB stick?
> sure there is.


I use one channel 8Gb stick from Kingston 2400MHz @ 3033MHz


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The memory controller FW used in 1.0.0.6 still has room for improvements.
> If the CLDO_VDDP is out of whack then it will fail memory training all together. I've yet to see any kind of improvement in stability from VDDP adjustment.
> 
> I'm not sure what the programming rules for tCWL are in this specific version, but make sure it is in sync with tCL on dual rank modules. Also if you're running high VDDCR_SoC voltages, try lowering it a bit (< 1.100V). Other than that there is not much you can do about it.


Thanks, tCWL seems to okay (equal to tCL). tFAW is 33 on auto, but the XMP profile recommends 39. With lower SOC voltage, I usually get more errors, not less. 1.10v has more errors than 1.18v


----------



## Flyn08

Ok guys, i'm a bit scared. Is the sensor broken or what?
ryzen 1700x stock with 240mm aio cooler offset -0.1500


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *AMD Ryzen Processor and AMD Ryzen Master Over-clocking User's Guide*
> 
> Figure 11: AMD Ryzen Master application - Memory Overclocking Example
> In the above example the memory clock is adjusted from default 1200MHz (DDR4-2400) to
> 1333MHz (DDR4-2666) while timings have been increased from 17-17-17-17-39 to 18-18-18-18-
> 40. Memory voltage was also adjusted from default 1.20V up to 1.296V and *SOC Voltage was set
> to 1.20V*. Note that Memory VTT voltage will automatically be set to half of Memory voltage
> (MEM VDDIO).
> 
> *EXTREME OVERCLOCKING GUIDE
> ASUS CROSSHAIR VI
> HERO*
> 
> 4. Safe voltage ranges
> Note that the listed values are not guaranteed and only for reference.
> Ambient recommended - Ambient max -LN2 recommended - LN2 max
> CPU Core Voltage 1.40V Up to 1.45V 1.80V Up to 1.95V
> *SOC Voltage 1.15V Up to 1.20V 1.20V Up to 1.25V*
> DRAM Voltage1 1.40V Up to 1.90V 1.80V Up to 1.90V
> 1.8V PLL Voltage 1.80V Up to 2.10V 3.00V Up to 3.20V
> 1.05V SB Voltage 1.05V Up to 1.40V 1.30V Up to 1.40V
> 1.8V Standby Voltage 1.80V Up to 2.10V 2.10V Up to 2.30V
> 2.5V SB Voltage 2.50V Up to 2.80V 2.70V Up to 2.80V
> 
> Just to clear thing up a bit I thought I'd copy and past a couple of tid bits from the guides we have at our disposal. The first is AMD's guide and the second is Elmor's guide.[/


I appreciate your time for posting this, I have read those guides







, but I will roll with The Stilt's suggestion in SOC <1.10V







. *Like I said before higher SOC maybe masking UEFI deficiencies in maturity.

*This CPU (sample 3) prior to 9943 2933MHz was max strap I could use. Using BCLK I could get max 3126MHz posted into OS. Even pumping CPU 1.55V / SOC 1.1V I could not get 3200MHz strap/higher RAM with lower strap+BCLK tweaking. I did not do further testing as I thought I will wait for new UEFI.

Usual 3.8GHz OC for this CPU is ~+193mV, SOC: 1.05V VBOOT/VDIMM: 1.35V, ProcODT, etc [Auto] and I got 3333MHz now on UEFI 9943.






Gonna do some MemTest next.

@mumak

Just got a -239°C DIMM temp in latest HWiNFO, maybe down to CPU-Z open for screen grab at the time, not had errors reads for a while on past builds.


----------



## widonwaker

My actual experience on 9945 Bios:
- RAM: 4x8Gb Corsair Vengeance LED 3200 . Running 3066Mhz, DRAM 1.35v, Auto SOC, Manual Timings 16-18-18-36 . Anything higher does not post (3200, 3333) even setting DRAM Votls to 1.45 .
- Pstates: there is a strange behaviour here. P0 actually never fires, even on cpu 100% load. Actually if I set P1 the same as P0 (max OC), it does not fire P2 state, while if i set P1 Auto, it works at 3000Mhz (even full load, as said p0 does not fire), but at idle p2 works (Auto, 2000Mhz). CPU voltages spike from 0.41 up to 1.35 (this is weird too).


----------



## Ironcobra

After 9943 I cannot change memory settings at all. Writing this i have my bios set to ddr4000 and still only running at 2133???? Nothing I mess with changes anything with the mem, Is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironcobra*
> 
> After 9943 I cannot change memory settings at all. Writing this i have my bios set to ddr4000 and still only running at 2133???? Nothing I mess with changes anything with the mem, Is anyone else experiencing this?


Clear cmos and/or try to reflash it.


----------



## widonwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironcobra*
> 
> After 9943 I cannot change memory settings at all. Writing this i have my bios set to ddr4000 and still only running at 2133???? Nothing I mess with changes anything with the mem, Is anyone else experiencing this?


This usually happen if your system is not stable and default values are applied


----------



## Ironcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widonwaker*
> 
> This usually happen if your system is not stable and default values are applied


I am running stock everything, ill try to clear cmos


----------



## Firefreak

Yiiihaaaa!

I'm now able to boot at 3200 memory speed with my 2x16Gb Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 kit.

3200 memory setting, 1,4v DRAM boot, 1.35v DRAM, 1,2v SOC Voltage, 16-18-18-18-36-1T, 90 Ohm ODT.

Using BIOS 9943.

Finally a happy Ryzen camper...


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *AMD Ryzen Processor and AMD Ryzen Master Over-clocking User's Guide*
> 
> Figure 11: AMD Ryzen Master application - Memory Overclocking Example
> In the above example the memory clock is adjusted from default 1200MHz (DDR4-2400) to
> 1333MHz (DDR4-2666) while timings have been increased from 17-17-17-17-39 to 18-18-18-18-
> 40. Memory voltage was also adjusted from default 1.20V up to 1.296V and *SOC Voltage was set
> to 1.20V*. Note that Memory VTT voltage will automatically be set to half of Memory voltage
> (MEM VDDIO).
> 
> *EXTREME OVERCLOCKING GUIDE
> ASUS CROSSHAIR VI
> HERO*
> 
> 4. Safe voltage ranges
> Note that the listed values are not guaranteed and only for reference.
> Ambient recommended - Ambient max -LN2 recommended - LN2 max
> CPU Core Voltage 1.40V Up to 1.45V 1.80V Up to 1.95V
> *SOC Voltage 1.15V Up to 1.20V 1.20V Up to 1.25V*
> DRAM Voltage1 1.40V Up to 1.90V 1.80V Up to 1.90V
> 1.8V PLL Voltage 1.80V Up to 2.10V 3.00V Up to 3.20V
> 1.05V SB Voltage 1.05V Up to 1.40V 1.30V Up to 1.40V
> 1.8V Standby Voltage 1.80V Up to 2.10V 2.10V Up to 2.30V
> 2.5V SB Voltage 2.50V Up to 2.80V 2.70V Up to 2.80V
> 
> Just to clear thing up a bit I thought I'd copy and past a couple of tid bits from the guides we have at our disposal. The first is AMD's guide and the second is Elmor's guide.[/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate your time for posting this, I have read those guides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I will roll with The Stilt's suggestion in SOC <1.10V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *Like I said before higher SOC maybe masking UEFI deficiencies in maturity.
> 
> .*
Click to expand...

No worries and I agree with that too. 1.2v is _safe_ but it certainly seems general consensus from the pros and from general users this past 12 hours hours that 1.1v is optimum especially with the latest update. Lets quash the SoC talk here and now!


----------



## Naeem

anyone else here got G.Skill TridentZ RGB F4-3000C16Q-32GTZR ?


----------



## Targonis

Elmor, as I mentioned in my reply, CPU-Z was showing 1T for my memory(memory is definitely 2T). I also saw this in HWInfo. I went back into the BIOS for 9945, made sure that I had 2T set in both the UMC options as well as the timing controls(since you can set it in both places). So no Auto, clearly 2T was set, but it is showing up as 1T in Windows. I then switched to 9943, checked the settings again, and also see that the BIOS setting for command rate is being ignored, and is setting things to 1T.

This would explain why I am not able to hit faster than 2933 for my memory. Every screenshot others have posted shows a 1T command rate as well, which I know is not scientific proof, but at least does not shoot down my observation that the BIOS options for command rate are being ignored.


----------



## Ironcobra

Cleared cmos and still cant change any settings for my memory


----------



## Targonis

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironcobra*
> 
> After 9943 I cannot change memory settings at all. Writing this i have my bios set to ddr4000 and still only running at 2133???? Nothing I mess with changes anything with the mem, Is anyone else experiencing this?


This is the typical result of memory not training. If memory fails to train at the settings you put in, the BIOS reverts your memory to 2133, resets the failCNT to 1, and ProcODT to Auto. The positive about this is that you don't need to clear the CMOS before you try again.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firefreak*
> 
> Yiiihaaaa!
> 
> I'm now able to boot at 3200 memory speed with my 2x16Gb Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 kit.
> 
> 3200 memory setting, 1,4v DRAM boot, 1.35v DRAM, 1,2v SOC Voltage, 16-18-18-18-36-1T, 90 Ohm ODT.
> 
> Using BIOS 9943.
> 
> Finally a happy Ryzen camper...


Try SOC Voltage to 1.1v, it works on my AVERAGE 1700 that cannot do more than 3.9OC. You should be fine.

SOC Voltage 1.10v @ 3200Mhz RAM 14-14-14-34-48-1T


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Elmor, as I mentioned in my reply, CPU-Z was showing 1T for my memory(memory is definitely 2T). I also saw this in HWInfo. I went back into the BIOS for 9945, made sure that I had 2T set in both the UMC options as well as the timing controls(since you can set it in both places). So no Auto, clearly 2T was set, but it is showing up as 1T in Windows. I then switched to 9943, checked the settings again, and also see that the BIOS setting for command rate is being ignored, and is setting things to 1T.
> 
> This would explain why I am not able to hit faster than 2933 for my memory. Every screenshot others have posted shows a 1T command rate as well, which I know is not scientific proof, but at least does not shoot down my observation that the BIOS options for command rate are being ignored.


Did you also set Geardown to Disabled?


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Elmor, as I mentioned in my reply, CPU-Z was showing 1T for my memory(memory is definitely 2T). I also saw this in HWInfo. I went back into the BIOS for 9945, made sure that I had 2T set in both the UMC options as well as the timing controls(since you can set it in both places). So no Auto, clearly 2T was set, but it is showing up as 1T in Windows. I then switched to 9943, checked the settings again, and also see that the BIOS setting for command rate is being ignored, and is setting things to 1T.
> 
> This would explain why I am not able to hit faster than 2933 for my memory. Every screenshot others have posted shows a 1T command rate as well, which I know is not scientific proof, but at least does not shoot down my observation that the BIOS options for command rate are being ignored.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> If setting Command Rate or Geardown, please note Geardown = Enable is only possible with Command Rate = 1T (default at 2666+). Additionally CAS Latency is required to be an even number when Geardown is Enabled, some of you might have noticed.


Maybe I have misinterpreted this wrong but does Elmor mean anything above 2666MHz will default to 1T? Also, relative to many users on here, I'm a noob but I thought 2T means the memory takes double the time to process it's calculations than 1T, so if that is right (and i could very well be wrong), why would you complain about 2T when you are being forced into a better and faster 1T? Please do correct me if I'm wrong, this is all a big learning curve for me, no offence will be taken.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Did you also set Geardown to Disabled?


I left Geardown alone, didn't touch it. Should I set Geardown to disabled then?


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Maybe I have misinterpreted this wrong but does Elmor mean anything above 2666MHz will default to 1T? Also, relative to many users on here, I'm a noob but I thought 2T means the memory takes double the time to process it's calculations than 1T, so if that is right (and i could very well be wrong), why would you complain about 2T when you are being forced into a better and faster 1T? Please do correct me if I'm wrong, this is all a big learning curve for me, no offence will be taken.


Depends on the DRAM configuration, but for most it will default to 1T + Geardown at 2666MHz and above.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> I left Geardown alone, didn't touch it. Should I set Geardown to disabled then?


Yeah should do it, I think it's just that we don't have an Auto rule for this yet.


----------



## Bart

So whats the difference between 9943 and 9945?


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Maybe I have misinterpreted this wrong but does Elmor mean anything above 2666MHz will default to 1T? Also, relative to many users on here, I'm a noob but I thought 2T means the memory takes double the time to process it's calculations than 1T, so if that is right (and i could very well be wrong), why would you complain about 2T when you are being forced into a better and faster 1T? Please do correct me if I'm wrong, this is all a big learning curve for me, no offence will be taken.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the DRAM configuration, but for most it will default to 1T + Geardown at 2666MHz and above.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Ok cool, glad I interpreted that correctly. I was worried I sounded like i knew what was happening but in fact was complete nonsense!









Gonna try geardown now. I have 4x8GB Sammy E-die 3466 Corsair CMU32GX4M4C3466C16R and the best I could get last night was going from 2666 on 0082 to 2933 on 9945 (9943 wouldn't even work at 2666 so i know 9945 is the right one for me.).

Gonna try gear down, fiddle with higher RAM voltages and manually set SOC to 1.1v. Wish me luck


----------



## jimmyz

Awesome Saturday project Elmor, which one would you recommend for G.Skill 4x8 kit with dual rank e-die?


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmyz*
> 
> Awesome Saturday project Elmor, which one would you recommend for G.Skill 4x8 kit with dual rank e-die?


See my post above.


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Do note that when you change the CLDO_VDDP voltage, saving the bios settings *will not* put the new CLDO_VDDP voltage into effect, since the CLDOs can only be programmed during a cold reset or a cold boot. Because of that I suggest that you save the new CLDO_VDDP value and press the reset button before the system has booted up again.
> .


Anyone help me do this? How do i save it and reset? I've tried save and reset from bios and pressing the reset button as quick as i can but no luck?


----------



## gupsterg

@Targonis

I tried setting 2T by doing:-

i) option within DRAM Timings on Extreme Tweaker Page = 1T still
ii) option with AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > DDR4 Common Options > DRAM Controller Configuration = 1T still
iii) then set geardown disabled and 2T and got it. I did make Extreme Tweaker DRAM Timings match AMD CBS , dunno if both need to match.


----------



## jimmyz

yea, I was leaning towards that one but since it mentioned 2 specific situations only I was curious if it had specific fixes for those two that might not work well with mine. I asked my cat but just a blank stare...


----------



## HAseONE

Hi

i just build my Ryzen system with CH6 and 1700.

I am a bit confused by my temperature readings. At first the idle temp was below ambient, than i disabled Sense MI Skew in the bios and the temps are looking more realistic. But i am currently running Prime 95 and my CPU sits at 48°C at 24°C ambient according to HWinfo64 CPU(Tctl/Tdie). I have a Noctua NH-D14 installed.

I think 48°C is a bit low.


----------



## gupsterg

R7 1700 stock?


----------



## HAseONE

Yes, i have not overclocked it yet.


----------



## BoMbY

Seems like this is now possible with 2x16 GB DR Samsung B without changing the ProcODT and Gear Down disabled:


----------



## pantsoftime

In previous BIOSes I've been able to use DOCP Standard to get 2 x 8GB FlareX to work at 3200. That is not the case with 9943 - it would F9 boot loop. After some tinkering though I've been able to get it to work well.

Using ProcODT of 53.3 under DRAM timing control and leaving the AMD CBS one at auto, I've been able to get things back to normal.

Using DRAM voltage of 1.39, SoC Voltage on Auto, and dropping to 16-16-16-16-39 timings I'm currently running at 3600 on the FlareX. I'm still stress testing it but it's working so far.

I was able to get ProcODT of 60 and 53.3 to work at 3466 and only 53.3 works at 3600 so I'm guessing that's the sweet spot for these sticks.

I haven't tried restoring my CPU core overclock yet since I'm tinkering with memory (and only want to change one thing at a time).

Edit: Forgot to mention that to get Dual Channel to work at 3600 I had to set tRDRDsc_SM to 1 per a previous post by The Stilt.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAseONE*
> 
> Hi
> 
> i just build my Ryzen system with CH6 and 1700.
> 
> I am a bit confused by my temperature readings. At first the idle temp was below ambient, than i disabled Sense MI Skew in the bios and the temps are looking more realistic. But i am currently running Prime 95 and my CPU sits at 48°C at 24°C ambient according to HWinfo64 CPU(Tctl/Tdie). I have a Noctua NH-D14 installed.
> 
> I think 48°C is a bit low.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> R7 1700 stock?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HAseONE*
> 
> Yes, i have not overclocked it yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sounds about right to me, CPU would have only gone to 3.2GHz all core boost?


----------



## jugs

Do we have a DB of subtimings available? Ideally for 3600+


----------



## HAseONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Sounds about right to me, CPU would have only gone to 3.2GHz all core boost?


Right, but if i compare it to my old 2500k @ 4,3 which got to ~60°C while gaming, 48°C in Prime seemes so low.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

I still can't hit 4GHz but I still love you @elmor









Even as a "beta" bios, this has been the experience I was hoping to see out of the box.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Depends on the DRAM configuration, but for most it will default to 1T + Geardown at 2666MHz and above.
> Yeah should do it, I think it's just that we don't have an Auto rule for this yet.


Setting geardown to disabled does allow 2T to work for me, I still needed to manually set ProcODT to 80 for it to post at 3066, but it doesn't feel fully stable(some strange pauses here and there). I will do some more testing, it may just be the stupid advertisements in web pages causing the pauses.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAseONE*
> 
> Right, but if i compare it to my old 2500k @ 4,3 which got to ~60°C while gaming, 48°C in Prime seemes so low.


Don't compare to Intel IMO. My R7 1700 tames easier on air vs my i5 4690K, same case/fans/heatsink.

Start OC'ing and you'll see temps more like you expect. The voltage for ACB 3.2GHz is very low compared with once you start OC'ing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Hey guys - basic question... q-codes during normal/stable operation: 24 and/or 44 while running 130x30? (yes, I know when "OC" will display







). Is that entering/leaving S2 and S4 sleep states?
edit: oh and replaced the stock air cooler with an NH-D15 I had laying around... dropped full load temps by more than 10C!


----------



## Flyn08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flyn08*
> 
> Ok guys, i'm a bit scared. Is the sensor broken or what?
> ryzen 1700x stock with 240mm aio cooler offset -0.1500


Sorry for re-post... Ryzen master read an idle temp of 12/18c. Someone enlight me please?


----------



## HAseONE

Try to disable Sense MI Skew in Bios (tweakers Paradise)


----------



## skullbringer

Geardown disabled makes 2t possible, but anything above 3600 multi does not work for me. Tried lowering primary timings and raising volts, no success. Any ideas? I'm running b die sr.

Also since the 9443 update, cpuz does not read memory frequency anymore, anyone else see this?


----------



## badhairguy

9943 --
Booted first try at 3066 strap, 100bclk. Everything default except for procODT 80ohms.
Raised strap to 3200. Boot on first try, even at 3000 rated timings 14-14-14-14-34-1T
This is on F4-3000C14D-32GTZ, 2x16 Samsung B-die.

On any other bios, I could not boot above a 2666 strap, and anything over 3000mhz required lazy timings of 18-18-18-18-38.

This bios is the ****.


----------



## bluej511

Well seems like a bust for me, changing dram and dram boot to 1.45 gives me an instant f9 and constant f9 after, changing the timings to what i had on 1107 does the same, Im on 16-18-18-18-36 now and changing it to 14-16-16-16-34 where i was before just gives me an f9 constant as well until i clear the cmos.

Not sure if i should go back or not.


----------



## district9prawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Try setting tRDRD_sc = 1. Is only AIDA affected or do you see a performance drop in any real world application?


Worked. Someone else posted a few pages back that it worked for them also. That timing was set to 5 at 3600mhz.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> Geardown disabled makes 2t possible, but anything above 3600 multi does not work for me. Tried lowering primary timings and raising volts, no success. Any ideas? I'm running b die sr.
> 
> Also since the 9443 update, cpuz does not read memory frequency anymore, anyone else see this?


I've noticed that too. CPUZ doesn't read the new higher memory profiles. Those numbers aren't blank when it reverts back to 2133. The one time I managed to boot up at 3600 I noticed it. HWinfo64 was showing the ram at 1800mhz.


----------



## SlayerEru

@elmor

Heres the link of the video of my Crosshair VI Bios 9943 Boot looping.




P.S: Pardon on the Flash on my Pixel Phone (Its late here and its better off having Flash so you can see the Q-Code better than not being able to read it







. But by seeing it here, it maybe a bit hard to see it... Oh well lol)

I hope its not related how I flash the bios to 0003 that you posted up in the First Page. But anyway this just gives you an rough idea what I've been experiencing.

I had ErP Enabled on S4 and S5. LED Lights on and LED Lights off when entering S4 and S5 Mode.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Well seems like a bust for me, changing dram and dram boot to 1.45 gives me an instant f9 and constant f9 after, changing the timings to what i had on 1107 does the same, Im on 16-18-18-18-36 now and changing it to 14-16-16-16-34 where i was before just gives me an f9 constant as well until i clear the cmos.
> 
> Not sure if i should go back or not.


I have not yet flashed to the beta bios, but most seem okay with it. Still not seeing AID64 memory bench results that reflect the increased frequency some are showing. I mean the bar is set pretty low but for an 1800x to be in teh 40,000's is just wrong IMO since this scales with threads.
6c12T and only 3.9GHz:


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Few suggestions regarding the controls allowed by the new (AGESA 1.0.0.6) bioses:
> 
> - In case you run into a MEMCLK hole, adjust the CLDO_VDDP voltage. The VDDP adjustment window is rather narrow, usually < 100mV. Also the window is neither static or linear. Because of that the setting which is optimal for frequency *x* might not be optimal for frequency *y*. Also since the window is not linear, but more of a wave form e.g. VDDP at 975mV might work perfectly fine whereas 980mV won't be able to train the memory. The MEMCLK hole is both CPU and DRAM specific, but so far I haven't seen any evidence it being motherboard specimen specific. This means that swapping either the CPU or the memory (to another CPU or modules) might either introduce or the get rid of the MEMCLK hole. Personally I have 100% success rate in clearing the MEMCLK hole with CLDO_VDDP adjustment (1x R7 1700, 1x R7 1800X and 2x R7 1700X). All of the MEMCLK holes on these CPUs have been cleared using 937 - 1000mV setting. Do note that when you change the CLDO_VDDP voltage, saving the bios settings *will not* put the new CLDO_VDDP voltage into effect, since the CLDOs can only be programmed during a cold reset or a cold boot. Because of that I suggest that you save the new CLDO_VDDP value and press the reset button before the system has booted up again. Also CLDO_VDDP must be at least 100mV lower than the DRAM voltage at all times. Regardless it is not recommended to exceed 1050mV.
> 
> - For Samsung B-die dual rank modules I suggest that 96Ohm ProcODT is used.


This rang true for me, manual adjustment of CLDO_VDDP was the difference between stable and non stable settings at 3466 at OS. It can take a short while to find the right value, but worth it.


----------



## xyzkill3r

@elmor
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can you try changing AI Overclock Tuner to Default? Did you flash the 0003 BIOS?


I'll flash back up to 9943 in a bit and try it out. Also confirming I was on 9943 last night. Code 55 no matter what I tried, though I'm feeling refreshed to keep trying after I finally got some sleep.

EDIT: setting AI Overclock Tuner to Default worked! No more code 55 on boot!

Thank you for being so awesome and active with your support!


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *district9prawn*
> 
> Worked. Someone else posted a few pages back that it worked for them also. That timing was set to 5 at 3600mhz.


Ye works here also

I gotta try bios pstates now. If its running good.
Funny thing i noticed that with offset setting vdrop is lower than with msnual volt setting haha.
So im more stable with 118.4 than 100.4 even tho higher clicks buhaha


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> This rang true for me, manual adjustment of CLDO_VDDP was the difference between stable and non stable settings at 3466 at OS. It can take a short while to find the right value, but worth it.


How did you change it please?


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hey guys - basic question... q-codes during normal/stable operation: 24 and/or 44 while running 130x30? (yes, I know when "OC" will display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Is that entering/leaving S2 and S4 sleep states?
> edit: oh and replaced the stock air cooler with an NH-D15 I had laying around... dropped full load temps by more than 10C!


24 is normal. I think 30 is also normal. I don't know about 44. I don't think I've ever seen that one.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> 24 is normal. I think 30 is also normal. I don't know about 44. I don't think I've ever seen that one.


Thanks! 24 would be s2/s4. so I suspect 44 would be s4/s4.


----------



## digitalfrost

The new BIOS is amazing.










SOC 1.125v in BIOS for 1.1 effective. Does not boot below 1.1v. 1.0625v BIOS is the lowest I can get it to boot.
DRAM needs 1.4v for CL14, otherwise 1.35v is fine for CL16.


----------



## Clukos

One thing I noticed is that when you increase the strap all the sub-timing settings are increased as well, so you get looser sub-timings at higher speeds. One way to combat that is to select a speed between 2133-2666, set every timing to auto except the primaries which you can set them to whatever you like, then boot into BIOS with that selected speed, set all the sub-timings manually to the ones that appear on the left, then change back to the strap you want to run at. So essentially you get faster strap with tighter sub-timings. I've found that for me the sub-timings in the 2666 strap work the best for 3466CL14 at 1.4v. I also manually set tRC to 52 since that's what my memory is rated at with XMP.


----------



## mackanz

Something is really off. At fully normal settings i had on the previous bios, 3200 memory, it takes forever to boot to windows, and cpu-z refuses to start. Stops at 65% and hangs there. Im fully stable otherwise.

HWinfo is the same. Just hangs.

1700, 2x8gb 3600 cl16 Gskill samsung b. Only one boot device enabled and thats the M.2 Samsung.


----------



## Flyn08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAseONE*
> 
> Try to disable Sense MI Skew in Bios (tweakers Paradise)


Will try! Just one more...can someone clear me out what proc0dt is and what valor should I use? (Cold boot issue...no reset on OC configuration thought)


----------



## hughjazz44

Anyone notice that on the new BIOS (9943) if you leave DRAM voltage on Auto, when the system posts, you'll briefly get a code AA that doesn't show up if you manually set DRAM voltage? It doesn't stop the posting process, and the computer will still boot. I'm just wondering what the AA means.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> One thing I noticed is that when you increase the strap all the sub-timing settings are increased as well, so you get looser sub-timings at higher speeds. One way to combat that is to select a speed between 2133-2666, set every timing to auto except the primaries which you can set them to whatever you like, then boot into BIOS with that selected speed, set all the sub-timings manually to the ones that appear on the left, then change back to the strap you want to run at. So essentially you get faster strap with tighter sub-timings. I've found that for me the sub-timings in the 2666 strap work the best for 3466CL14 at 1.4v. I also manually set tRC to 52 since that's what my memory is rated at with XMP.


Self quote for the new page because this will get better performance for those who want it


----------



## bluej511

I may go back to 1107.

With 1.35v my corsair lpx 3200 goes into f9 even on a basic restart, did it 3x in a row. Changed it to 1.40v and it doesnt f9 anymore, my timings from 1107 don''t work AT ALL on this new BIOS just goes into f9 and ram voltage of 1.45 goes f9 as well. I may try upping SoC to 1.1 or just going back to the previous BIOS im not sure yet.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalfrost*
> 
> The new BIOS is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOC 1.125v in BIOS for 1.1 effective. Does not boot below 1.1v. 1.0625v BIOS is the lowest I can get it to boot.
> DRAM needs 1.4v for CL14, otherwise 1.35v is fine for CL16.


this is what I am talking about... tighter timings, higher cpu frequency w/ same ram frequencies that I posted right above and an 1800x is slower that a 1600X? WTH? IS AIDA not seeing the 33% higher thread count iin the 1800x?


----------



## hsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalfrost*
> 
> The new BIOS is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOC 1.125v in BIOS for 1.1 effective. Does not boot below 1.1v. 1.0625v BIOS is the lowest I can get it to boot.
> DRAM needs 1.4v for CL14, otherwise 1.35v is fine for CL16.




yes i give 1.36v
and soc next try to down voltage


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this is what I am talking about... tighter timings, higher cpu frequency w/ same ram frequencies that I posted right above and an 1800x is slower that a 1600X? WTH?


No bclk and just setting the 3466 strap means you get loose sub-timings everywhere, which affect performance. You are using 130 bclk + 2666 strap to get to 3466 so you get tighter sub-timings


----------



## Silent Scone

Post up your stability results in the link in my sig








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalfrost*
> 
> The new BIOS is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOC 1.125v in BIOS for 1.1 effective. Does not boot below 1.1v. 1.0625v BIOS is the lowest I can get it to boot.
> DRAM needs 1.4v for CL14, otherwise 1.35v is fine for CL16.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Few suggestions regarding the controls allowed by the new (AGESA 1.0.0.6) bioses:
> 
> - In case you run into a MEMCLK hole, adjust the CLDO_VDDP voltage. The VDDP adjustment window is rather narrow, usually < 100mV. Also the window is neither static or linear. Because of that the setting which is optimal for frequency *x* might not be optimal for frequency *y*. Also since the window is not linear, but more of a wave form e.g. VDDP at 975mV might work perfectly fine whereas 980mV won't be able to train the memory. The MEMCLK hole is both CPU and DRAM specific, but so far I haven't seen any evidence it being motherboard specimen specific. This means that swapping either the CPU or the memory (to another CPU or modules) might either introduce or the get rid of the MEMCLK hole. Personally I have 100% success rate in clearing the MEMCLK hole with CLDO_VDDP adjustment (1x R7 1700, 1x R7 1800X and 2x R7 1700X). All of the MEMCLK holes on these CPUs have been cleared using 937 - 1000mV setting. Do note that when you change the CLDO_VDDP voltage, saving the bios settings *will not* put the new CLDO_VDDP voltage into effect, since the CLDOs can only be programmed during a cold reset or a cold boot. Because of that I suggest that you save the new CLDO_VDDP value and press the reset button before the system has booted up again. Also CLDO_VDDP must be at least 100mV lower than the DRAM voltage at all times. Regardless it is not recommended to exceed 1050mV.
> 
> - For Samsung B-die dual rank modules I suggest that 96Ohm ProcODT is used.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> This rang true for me, manual adjustment of CLDO_VDDP was the difference between stable and non stable settings at 3466 at OS. It can take a short while to find the right value, but worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *4rcherz*
> 
> How did you change it please?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Change [Auto] > [Manual] > in box that appear enter mV value of CLDO_VDDP stock is 950mV from Elmor's posted info.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> No bclk and just setting the 3466 strap means you get loose sub-timings everywhere, which affect performance. You are using 130 bclk + 2666 strap to get to 3466 so you get tighter sub-timings


that could make a nominal difference.. but not decrease expected performance with 16 threads to the level of 12 threads. Would require some really poor subtimings.


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> Change [Auto] > [Manual] > in box that appear enter mV value of CLDO_VDDP stock is 950mV from Elmor's posted info.


when i change this it doesn't save, press f10 i get f9 pcode boot after reboot?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that could make a nominal difference.. but not decrease expected performance with 16 threads to the level of 12 threads. Would require some really poor subtimings.


Which is basically what is happening when you increase the straps at the moment. This is with 2666 sub-timings (that I can set in the new bios, there's some that I cannot yet, like tREF) and the 3466 strap at 3.8GHz:


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4rcherz*
> 
> when i change this it doesn't save, press f10 i get f9 pcode boot after reboot?


That would mean incorrect value set IMO. Read The Stilt's post carefully.
Quote:


> VDDP at 975mV might work perfectly fine whereas 980mV won't be able to train the memory.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> That would mean incorrect value set IMO. Read The Stilt's post carefully.


I just went back to 1107, i was getting f9 on restart, on cold boot. Even with factory timings it was just instant f9 no matter what. 1107 is HCI stable to 700% coverage and realbench for 30mins so i think ill stick with it.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Do note that when you change the CLDO_VDDP voltage, saving the bios settings *will not* put the new CLDO_VDDP voltage into effect, since the CLDOs can only be programmed during a cold reset or a cold boot. Because of that I suggest that you save the new CLDO_VDDP value and press the reset button before the system has booted up again.


@elmor: I guess the C6H could really use a "save settings and shutdown" option to properly use stuff like this. Would it be possible to integrate that into one of the next versions?


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAseONE*
> 
> Hi
> 
> i just build my Ryzen system with CH6 and 1700.
> 
> I am a bit confused by my temperature readings. At first the idle temp was below ambient, than i disabled Sense MI Skew in the bios and the temps are looking more realistic. But i am currently running Prime 95 and my CPU sits at 48°C at 24°C ambient according to HWinfo64 CPU(Tctl/Tdie). I have a Noctua NH-D14 installed.
> 
> I think 48°C is a bit low.


Nope, that sounds about right. At stock my 1600 loads at about 43-45c on my Corsair h110i.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAseONE*
> 
> Right, but if i compare it to my old 2500k @ 4,3 which got to ~60°C while gaming, 48°C in Prime seemes so low.


Yes, but that's Intel. Intel sucks


----------



## r4m0n

Reporting from 9943:

Spent a looong time trying to boot back to my old settings, turns out something in the new AGESA changed my optimal ProcODT from 48 to somewhere in the high-end (80 and 96 are working, still sorting out stability).

I've managed to boot on my DOCP settings, which was impossible before, though it still looks a bit unstable (running on 4x16GB 3200 C14). I've tried higher clocks, but no luck so far (if anyone has suggestions on which settings I can fiddle with, lemme know).

For Linux/VM users: Good news! The IOMMU got patched, and the groupings are sane now. You can do PCI passthrough without needing a patched kernel.

Will post more info as the system goes stable.

PS: @elmor, I'm still on the 0003 EC FW, can you get a BIOS/tool out to revert to the original FW? I feel the booting process is a bit slower on it to grind memory configs.


----------



## mackanz

What ProcODT is suggested for 2X8GB Samsung B (Gskill 3600CL16)?
I can't get it stable on no more than 3200.


----------



## ElmerF

Using 9945 with 1700X, Corsair 3200 2x8 (Samsung 18 16... 36 1.35), DCOP Standard, Dram Volts Auto, Dram Volts Boot 1.35v. Not seeing any better stability than 1201. Best long term stable setting is 2400 (same as 1201), but I do see that even using Auto setting in Dram Volts now selects 1.35 volts when trying higher speeds. Before, even if Dram Volts was set to 1.35 volts, if I tried 2600 or above, it would boot, but I'd get 2600/2800 at 1.2 volts (puzzling). So, progress of sorts, but not earth shattering, and 2600 is not stable for extended periods even at 1.35 volts. Suppose I could go higher but it's like heating a hundred dollar bill and hoping it will never catch fire. Tried enabling my landing gear with no idea what it does, but it doesn't seem to help or hinder as far as I can see. Wow, lots and lots of new settings!

On an another note, fans are just the same. My air tower cooler is getting quit annoying with the constant up and down ramping. Probably going to return to my old Corsair AIO cooler although it needs a USB 2 header and we all know there is just one USB 2 header. Finally found a USB 2 internal header extender hub from NZXT since I can't live without my usb 2 front panel multi-media panel.

Oh, and some egg on my face. Been complaining about the system clock resetting all the time (dual boot with linux). Well, it was linux. At least in Debian variants the solution is:

timedatectl --adjust-system-clock set-local-rtc 1

I guess I was confused because I never had that behavior with any other motherboards, and I've been dual booting for years. Maybe I just never went into the bios as often!


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElmerF*
> 
> Using 9945 with 1700X, Corsair 3200 2x8 (Samsung 18 16... 36 1.35), DCOP Standard, Dram Volts Auto, Dram Volts Boot 1.35v. Not seeing any better stability than 1201. Best long term stable setting is 2400 (same as 1201), but I do see that even using Auto setting in Dram Volts now selects 1.35 volts when trying higher speeds. Before, even if Dram Volts was set to 1.35 volts, if I tried 2600 or above, it would boot, but I'd get 2600/2800 at 1.2 volts (puzzling). So, progress of sorts, but not earth shattering, and 2600 is not stable for extended periods even at 1.35 volts. Suppose I could go higher but it's like heating a hundred dollar bill and hoping it will never catch fire. Tried enabling my landing gear with no idea what it does, but it doesn't seem to help or hinder as far as I can see. Wow, lots and lots of new settings!
> 
> On an another note, fans are just the same. My air tower cooler is getting quit annoying with the constant up and down ramping. Probably going to return to my old Corsair AIO cooler although it needs a USB 2 header and we all know there is just one USB 2 header. Finally found a USB 2 internal header extender hub from NZXT since I can't live without my usb 2 front panel multi-media panel.
> 
> Oh, and some egg on my face. Been complaining about the system clock resetting all the time (dual boot with linux). Well, it was linux. At least in Debian variants the solution is:
> 
> timedatectl --adjust-system-clock set-local-rtc 1
> 
> I guess I was confused because I never had that behavior with any other motherboards, and I've been dual booting for years. Maybe I just never went into the bios as often!


If you don't want your CPU cooler ramping up and down, adjust the smoothing time to 7.7 seconds. Problem solved. Also, raise your Lower CPU Temp. I have mine set to 55 degrees, I believe.


----------



## Timur Born

I am losing track. Did someone answer the question yet what to do with all those double entries (DRAM Timing and CBS sub-menus)? Command Rate is one such example that is present in both and seems to be set independent of each other?!


----------



## badhairguy

comparing results to the most recent ones posted here, my cache speeds are higher but my memory read is a lot lower. Is this because I'm at 3250 instead of 34XX+?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> You can try changing the CLDO_VDDP setting (in AMD CBS, don't remember exactly which submenu), it's the replacement for VDDP found under Tweaker's paradise. Our setting is not affecting anything anymore, AMD changed the internal LDO setting. It can help stabalize things and even help with the memory frequency hole. Recommended values are around 900-1000mV, default is 950mV.


I just entered 0.96 V in VDDP under Tweaker's Paradise and that's what I got. Next I tried 1 V and that's what I got? So are the Tweaker's Paradise options working, or not, because for me they are?!


----------



## badhairguy

Now I'm confused. I used 2666 subtimings which increased my ram read and decreased latency, but my cache numbers took a ****. What's going on here?


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I just went back to 1107, i was getting f9 on restart, on cold boot. Even with factory timings it was just instant f9 no matter what. 1107 is HCI stable to 700% coverage and realbench for 30mins so i think ill stick with it.


When I first started using the BIOS, it wouldn't even boot with my 1107 settings, but once I played around with the important memory entries it turns out to be much better.


----------



## badhairguy

Okay, so i noticed a setting called tcke_sm that was 0 on 3200 strap changed to 7 on 2666 strap, so i changed it back to zero, but would only go to 1. Now i have this -


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I am losing track. Did someone answer the question yet what to do with all those double entries (DRAM Timing and CBS sub-menus)? Command Rate is one such example that is present in both and seems to be set independent of each other?!


Leave the CBS things at Auto, change it all at the DRAM page.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I just entered 0.96 V in VDDP under Tweaker's Paradise and that's what I got. So it seems that your setting is still working? Unless the new Auto/stock value happens to be around 0.96 V compared to the 0.9 V that were used before.


CLDO_VDDP is another setting, applies before the BIOS. It's deep in the CBS menu, in the 4th menu IIRC.


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I mean the bar is set pretty low but for an 1800x to be in teh 40,000's is just wrong IMO since this scales with threads.


You're misinformed. Memory bandwidth does not scale with threads. 1600x and 1800x should score the same.


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I am losing track. Did someone answer the question yet what to do with all those double entries (DRAM Timing and CBS sub-menus)? Command Rate is one such example that is present in both and seems to be set independent of each other?!


I haven't seen an answer yet either. There are a lot of duplicate settings. It would be helpful to get this cleared up.


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> What ProcODT is suggested for 2X8GB Samsung B (Gskill 3600CL16)?
> I can't get it stable on no more than 3200.


My experience suggests 53.3 is ideal. 60 may also work for you.


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I may go back to 1107.
> 
> With 1.35v my corsair lpx 3200 goes into f9 even on a basic restart, did it 3x in a row. Changed it to 1.40v and it doesnt f9 anymore, my timings from 1107 don''t work AT ALL on this new BIOS just goes into f9 and ram voltage of 1.45 goes f9 as well. I may try upping SoC to 1.1 or just going back to the previous BIOS im not sure yet.


I would suggest that you and anybody else having trouble with boot loops on the 9943 BIOS to try the other. As soon as I made the switch I no longer experienced it.


----------



## Clukos

CLDO_VDDP at 975 seems like a success for 3466CL14. 975 translates to 0.975, am I correct? I noticed that I can't set 0.975 so I assumed 975 should be the correct setting.


----------



## Flyn08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> My experience suggests 53.3 is ideal. 60 may also work for you.


May i ask on what? I cant figure out what proc0dt is taking care of :/


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> CLDO_VDDP at 975 seems like a success for 3466CL14. 975 translates to 0.975, am I correct? I noticed that I can't set 0.975 so I assumed 975 should be the correct setting.


Did you just press f10 save and rebooted and it saved the setting, ie didn't give you f9 error straight away?


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> CLDO_VDDP at 975 seems like a success for 3466CL14. 975 translates to 0.975, am I correct? I noticed that I can't set 0.975 so I assumed 975 should be the correct setting.


The CBS field is in mV, so yeah, that's correct. Might try poking a bit more over 3200, hadn't much luck so far... How's your VDDR for that?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4rcherz*
> 
> Did you just press f10 save and rebooted and it saved the setting, ie didn't give you f9 error straight away?


Saved, pressed the power button just as the board went past post, plugged off the power cable then I powered on the system.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> CLDO_VDDP at 975 seems like a success for 3466CL14. 975 translates to 0.975, am I correct? I noticed that I can't set 0.975 so I assumed 975 should be the correct setting.


Were you not able to boot up without changing the CLDO_VDDP settings? I can boot without changing it but I get errors on HCI at 3466 14-14-14-34-1T. I haven't changed CLDO_VDDP as stilt mentioned it my only help with training/boot.

Does anyone know if errors caused by HCI mem test is a matter of increasing DDR voltage or increasing timings? I've had no problems with boot and I can even boot at 3600 (without raising BLCK). Just not HCI stable.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> The CBS field is in mV, so yeah, that's correct. Might try poking a bit more over 3200, hadn't much luck so far... How's your VDDR for that?


Vdimm? 1.4v

If you are asking about the termination voltage, it's set on Auto, which should be half of that.


----------



## scooter61686

anyone know why this would be happening? it says 32GB but is only allowing me 16 of my 32GB to be used the rest is "hardware reserved?"


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Were you not able to boot up without changing the CLDO_VDDP settings? I can boot without changing it but I get errors on HCI at 3466 14-14-14-34-1T. I haven't changed CLDO_VDDP as stilt mentioned it my only help with training/boot.
> 
> Does anyone know if errors caused by HCI mem test is a matter of increasing DDR voltage or increasing timings? I've had no problems with boot and I can even boot at 3600 (without raising BLCK). Just not HCI stable.


I was able to boot, no problems. It just wasn't HCI stable, this looks much better so far










I'll leave it up to 400% then I'll post my settings in a txt file.


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Were you not able to boot up without changing the CLDO_VDDP settings? I can boot without changing it but I get errors on HCI at 3466 14-14-14-34-1T. I haven't changed CLDO_VDDP as stilt mentioned it my only help with training/boot.
> 
> Does anyone know if errors caused by HCI mem test is a matter of increasing DDR voltage or increasing timings? I've had no problems with boot and I can even boot at 3600 (without raising BLCK). Just not HCI stable.


Any instability can be due to pretty much any of the dozens of timings or voltages being too low. I'd start by giving it up to +100mV on the rated memory voltage (say, 1.45v for 1.35v mem), and then loosening all main timings considerably, until you get errors to stop (y-cruncher here does wonders detecting errors fast). When you get it to stop spewing errors, you can tighten the timings back up, one at a time, until something goes bad.


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm wondering to myself when folks in here are going to stop looking at AIDA's memory benchmark and test for real world performance changes lol


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter61686*
> 
> anyone know why this would be happening? it says 32GB but is only allowing me 16 of my 32GB to be used the rest is "hardware reserved?"


Has that happened with other BIOS's? Seems to indicate incompatible RAM since this board doesn't allocate much to hardware.


----------



## Timur Born

Flashing to 9943 has the following impact on my usual 3.975 GHz + 3302-CL14 OC:

- Memory training is faster and successful on its first try.

- 3302-14-14-14-14-34 reaches over 48000 mb/s read speed again (was mostly below 47000 before), but at the cost of latency increasing to 69-70 ns, whereas before it was 67-69 ns

- 3302-14-13-12-12-32 still falls below 47000 mb/s read speed (rather closer to 46000 mb/s) and sees latency increased to around 70 ns, whereas before it was 65-67 ns.

Overall it seems that memory training is less aggressive for latencies?! What do others observe?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> Any instability can be due to pretty much any of the dozens of timings or voltages being too low. I'd start by giving it up to +100mV on the rated memory voltage (say, 1.45v for 1.35v mem), and then loosening all main timings considerably, until you get errors to stop (y-cruncher here does wonders detecting errors fast). When you get it to stop spewing errors, you can tighten the timings back up, one at a time, until something goes bad.


Which tests on Y-Cruncher? I don't want to run the CPU ones.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I was able to boot, no problems. It just wasn't HCI stable, this looks much better so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll leave it up to 400% then I'll post my settings in a txt file.


What are your other specs? SOC ddr Volt and how much ram/what config?


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Mumak
> 
> Just got a -239°C DIMM temp in latest HWiNFO, maybe down to CPU-Z open for screen grab at the time, not had errors reads for a while on past builds.


Could be due to CPU-Z. AFAIK, CPU-Z had some problems in the past synchronizing access to SMBus with other apps.


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Which tests on Y-Cruncher? I don't want to run the CPU ones.


I have a shortcut to this command line: "y-cruncher v0.7.2.9468b\y-cruncher.exe" stress N32 N64 HNT VST C17

If I'm in a particularly bad memory config, it errors multiple times in the first test in a dozen seconds. If I'm almost there, it can pass a handful of tests before failing first. If it can pass a couple times by all tests, I haven't seen any errors anywhere else (prime, IBT, HCI, stressapptest).


----------



## Mandarb

@elmor: there appears to be a small bug - when you had SOC voltage set to offset and you go back to auto SOC voltage still retains the offset voltage. CMOS clear is needed to lower voltages again to auto levels.

Well, I'm now finally stable after 6h of trying different settings, command rate 1T is not possible and throws tons of errors using HCI memtest. I do get fewer the higher I go with DRAM voltage, but I didn't feel fine going above 1.4V.

My RAM: 2x F4-3200C14D-32GTZ (3200MHz CL14)

Boots with 80 or 96ohm procODT, ideal seems to be 96ohm as also found by other users. I can actually get it to train with 3333MHz but not higher.

Settings:
96ohm ProcODT
1.4V DRAM boot voltage
1.36V DRAM voltage (1.35V gave me 1 error with HCI memtest at 450% coverage)
+0.025V SOC voltage (does not train with auto)

Used the XMP/JEDEC profile timings I read out with thaiphoon burner. Stable with 2T command rate, impossible to get stable with 1T.

Benchmarks using the fully stable settings are actually better than the benches with the 1T rates.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> I would suggest that you and anybody else having trouble with boot loops on the 9943 BIOS to try the other. As soon as I made the switch I no longer experienced it.


Problem is i have no idea what the difference is unfortunately, i mean even at stock strap and stock timings i got NOTHING but F9 errors over and over, restart, cold boot whatever just kept happening. Back on 1107, same old settings even my tight timings of 14-15-34 from the 16-18- 36 still work just fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> When I first started using the BIOS, it wouldn't even boot with my 1107 settings, but once I played around with the important memory entries it turns out to be much better.


Which entries did you change? Read my post above youll see what my issues are. Even at 1.35v i was having f9, reminds me of 1002 BIOS and 3200.


----------



## Mandarb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Were you not able to boot up without changing the CLDO_VDDP settings? I can boot without changing it but I get errors on HCI at 3466 14-14-14-34-1T. I haven't changed CLDO_VDDP as stilt mentioned it my only help with training/boot.
> 
> Does anyone know if errors caused by HCI mem test is a matter of increasing DDR voltage or increasing timings? I've had no problems with boot and I can even boot at 3600 (without raising BLCK). Just not HCI stable.


CLDO_VDD did diddly squat to my HCI memtest errors. I could decrease the rate by raising RAM voltage up to 1.4V (actually showed me 1.425V in HWInfo), but I didn't feel safe going any higher. What fixed it was going from 1T command rate to 2T command rate. My RAM is now running with its advertised speeds and timings, so happy for now. Might fiddle around with another BIOS version again.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> What are your other specs? SOC ddr Volt and how much ram/what config?


2x SR B-die, 16gigs total. Vsoc is set to 1.15, dram is set to 1.4v, I'll post the rest of the settings in a txt file once HCI hits 400%.


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Saved, pressed the power button just as the board went past post, plugged off the power cable then I powered on the system.


Thanks; I loaded optmized, changed CLDO_VDDP. saved let it reboot. Checked setting after reboot and it applied. Then set RAM profile saved and reboot.

Managed to boot to Windows with CLDO_VDDP @ 960 @3600 18-18-18-38 but fails memory test. need to work out how to sort that now

Edit. Rebooted and f9 again


----------



## hughjazz44

I had F9 on reboot with new BIOS. Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200. Changing CLDO_VDDP to 975mV seems to have fixed that. Although, I don't truly understand what I did by changing it.


----------



## Benus74

Guys, I'm at a lost here









I've upgraded to 9945 and everything was looking just too good, I could boot with my 32G of ram at 3600Mhz using the 16-16-16-16-36 timings.
Could pass that with 1 hour of stressapptest and no error.
Could go in windows and was working great.

Then I tried to apply my 3.9Ghz OC using PState, and here it's been a fail







the first one I should say...

I thought the combination of the 2 was too much and I tried pushing more volts in my CPU using a +0.2 offset instead of +0.1875. but I still had WHEA errors (CPU L0 Cache) while doing nothing.
Had a few code 8 too.

So then I tried a different memory strap and went to the next one below (3483 I think) and had the same kind of errors.
I thought it was memory related as my OC at 3.9 has always been very stable, and so I put the 3200Mhz strap, but again errors after doing few run of cinebench.
Couldn't even run y-cruncher as it crashed with some "Redundancy Check Failed: Coefficient is too large" errors after something like 20sec.

So then I decided to get back to 1107 bios, and guess what?
All same errors again using my previous OC settings (that I've had saved on a USB stick).

I don't know what can be the cause of all of this








I'll try clear CMOS again and try to get my PC stable on 1107 using my old OC, but I'm starting to lose faith here









What a sad day it seems...


----------



## mct1980

Thanks for the new BIOSes, been messing around with 9943 and it didn't really do anything the 1107 could do for my Corsair Vengeance (CMU16GX4M2C3200C16R) 2x8 Hynix C-dies.
The 9945 however did something quiete amazing! For the first time i've booted with the 3200 strap. Enabled GearDown, 1,4 DRAM voltage and 1,45 boot voltage. Not sure if those voltages are needed, just went for it and if it's stable i'll try and get some more out of this kit. Timings are auto, 16-16-16-39-75. Nothing else in BIOS is changed.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> I had F9 on reboot with new BIOS. Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200. Changing CLDO_VDDP to 975mV seems to have fixed that. Although, I don't truly understand what I did by changing it.


I get em on reboots and cold starts so i went back to 1107, its fully stable for me. I may try the newer one again but not if CLDO_VDDP doesnt fix it at all.


----------



## Benus74

Oh, and just to add to it, my cinebench score went from 1729 to 1648 when I was running 3.9Ghz at 3600Mhz ... I just can't understand why it was that much lower !!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Were you not able to boot up without changing the CLDO_VDDP settings? I can boot without changing it but I get errors on HCI at 3466 14-14-14-34-1T. I haven't changed CLDO_VDDP as stilt mentioned it my only help with training/boot.
> 
> Does anyone know if errors caused by HCI mem test is a matter of increasing DDR voltage or increasing timings? I've had no problems with boot and I can even boot at 3600 (without raising BLCK). Just not HCI stable.


~12:30PM was when I first start testing 3333MHz.

I came to conclusion I needed SOC: 1.05V @ 3333MHz on UEFI 9943 vs 0.975V @ 2933MHz UEFI 1201. If I use SOC 1.025V + SOC LLC LVL 1 I could use OS for ~20min but freeze or Q-Code 8.

I aimed for 14-14-14-14-34-1T as liked the AIDA64 bench results for that. After testing ProcODT 48ohms to 96ohms I could not lower errors in HCI MemTest, all gave similar levels of error count. Then went for SOC to 1.1V, same level of errors (ProcODT: [Auto]). Then tried CLDO_VDDP, several values I tried I just got Q-Code: F9, which I thought would happen as I had no boot/training issues on [Auto].

Now I have slackened to 16-16-16-16-[Auto]-1T, VDIMM/VBOOT 1.35V, SOC: 1.05V, 3.8GHz PState 0 +206mV, rest voltages/settings UEFI defaults.



If it passes high % then will try to tighten timings up.

As posted by The Stilt I reckon we will see more improvement as firmware mature. I could never get above 3200MHz on any of the 3x CPU prior with sane'ish levels of voltage before UEFI 9943 / AGESA 1.0.0.6. Same mobo/RAM, etc, so AGESA 1.0.0.6 is "win win" for me so far







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Could be due to CPU-Z. AFAIK, CPU-Z had some problems in the past synchronizing access to SMBus with other apps.


OK, cheers







.


----------



## Clukos

The sub-timings with the 3600 strap are terrible by comparison









This is still far from plug and play


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> I don't know (other that being related to "windows hardware error", but I do seem to know that having a too low cpu core voltage leads to Windows Hardware Errors in HWinfo64 when stress testing. Unless I remember this wrong, I don't think I do. As I remember it, I managed to lower the cpu voltage to run stress testing in windows (for lowering my cpu / cpu socket temps), however lowering the cpu core volt too much created something like 12-16 errors during a 10 min long stresstest. L0 and L2 errors (iirc).


Where does it show Windows Hardware Errors in HWinfo64?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Where does it show Windows Hardware Errors in HWinfo64?


All the way on the bottom.


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Where does it show Windows Hardware Errors in HWinfo64?


At the bottom!


----------



## Clukos

I declare stability


















All the settings I've used are here:

3466CL14_settings.txt 19k .txt file


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> In case you run into a MEMCLK hole, adjust the CLDO_VDDP voltage.


Can confirm - 3333 and 3466 didn't work for me, but 3600 did. Changing the CLDO_VDDP to 975mV allowed me to use 3333 and 3466 no problem. It failed training immediately after and hitting reset didn't seem to help it take effect, so I just booted to windows after training failed, then rebooted and it applied and the 3333/3466 ratios worked fine.



Haven't done stability testing but it seems like it won't be hard to dial in.

Running at 1.45v DRAM, 1.15v SOC, and 53.3 proc ODT on Trident Z 3200 CL14 2x8GB. Pulled the subtimings I could from my XMP profile. 3600 looks like it would have required looser timings since it wasn't stable at 1.5v so I'll just go with this for now.

Now I'm excited to pull my dual rank 32gb kit back out and try it again







.


----------



## BoMbY

Okay, the VDDP is strange. For some reason VDDP seems to default to 1.00v on my system. The setting in Tweaker Paradise does have an effect in BIOS 9943. When I set the value to 0.945v, the sensor readout lowers to 0.959v to 0.981v. It may have an effect on stability/memory erros with 3200 ProcODT=96 (or my system is trying to trick me again).


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I declare stability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the settings I've used are here:
> 
> 3466CL14_settings.txt 19k .txt file


Nice... I'm trying to reach 3466 with 32gb (4x8gb) so it's taking me a lot longer, if its even possible...

I shouldn't be greedy though. I am rock solid now at 3200 32gb 14-14-14-34-1T at only SOC 1.0v and DDR 1.35v. (HCI passed)


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> ~12:30PM was when I first start testing 3333MHz.
> 
> I came to conclusion I needed SOC: 1.05V @ 3333MHz on UEFI 9943 vs 0.975V @ 2933MHz UEFI 1201. If I use SOC 1.025V + SOC LLC LVL 1 I could use OS for ~20min but freeze or Q-Code 8.
> 
> I aimed for 14-14-14-14-34-1T as liked the AIDA64 bench results for that. After testing ProcODT 48ohms to 96ohms I could not lower errors in HCI MemTest, all gave similar levels of error count. Then went for SOC to 1.1V, same level of errors (ProcODT: [Auto]). Then tried CLDO_VDDP, several values I tried I just got Q-Code: F9, which I thought would happen as I had no boot/training issues on [Auto].
> 
> Now I have slackened to 16-16-16-16-[Auto]-1T, VDIMM/VBOOT 1.35V, SOC: 1.05V, 3.8GHz PState 0 +206mV, rest voltages/settings UEFI defaults.
> 
> 
> 
> If it passes high % then will try to tighten timings up.
> 
> As posted by The Stilt I reckon we will see more improvement as firmware mature. I could never get above 3200MHz on any of the 3x CPU prior with sane'ish levels of voltage before UEFI 9943 / AGESA 1.0.0.6. Same mobo/RAM, etc, so AGESA 1.0.0.6 is "win win" for me so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> OK, cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


From my experience, a crash/blackscreen during bootup or stress testing is fixed by increasing SOC. However, errors from HCI seems to be related to memory timings.

Have you tried to do 14-14-14-14-34-2T? Might be faster than 16-16-16-16-1T.

On another note, I discovered that I cannot cold boot (from shutdown) at 3466mhz 14-14-14-34-1T. However, I can cold boot at 3466 from 16-18-18-36-1T. Have yet to test anything in between.


----------



## mackanz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I declare stability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the settings I've used are here:
> 
> 3466CL14_settings.txt 19k .txt file


Are you having really long bootimes with Ai Overclock Tuner set to manual in comparison to D.C.O.P standard?


----------



## Flyn08

Am I the only one with cold boot restart even at stock?!

I going mad.


----------



## gupsterg

@finalheaven

14-14-14-14-34-2T SOC: 1.05V VBOOT/VDIMM: 1.35V, 3.8GHz PState 0 +206mV on CPU sample 3 = Windows 10 Stop code screen with that when using HCI Memtest







it does, something like IRQL_whatever. I think my weekend is gonna be spent tweaking/finding balance of timings







.

Perhaps Monday or so I will use CPU sample 2







, that did 14-13-13-13-34-1T SOC: 0.975V VBOOT/VDIMM: 1.35V, 3.8GHz PState OC +162mV all day long on stability tests on older UEFIs. Only issue was rare intermittent Q-Code: F9, which I reckon UEFI 9943 should sort.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> Are you having really long bootimes with Ai Overclock Tuner set to manual in comparison to D.C.O.P standard?


I have been using Manual/BCLK 100MHz since UEFI 0079/others after that and no boot speed issues on my setup. Anything prior 0079 is a crawl for me ...


----------



## R71800XSS

Experiences with Bios 9943, and Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3000C15R (Hynix 2x16 GB) :

The *good*:

- Works similar to 1107 or 1002 (when boot ok)

- Now (when boot), best timings in auto mode -> 16-16-16-16-39 with CR = T1.

- Very stable (when boot ok) and more configurable.

- Memory speed (when boot ok) : 3033 Mhz (above Corsair default at 1.35v).

- D.O.C.P. option works.

The *bad*:

- Three on/off before to boot (when boot ok)

- At boot fail (from energy off), memory settings to 2200 Mhz only.

The *ugly*: leds and RGB off.

A pity....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Timur Born

Cinebench result drops slightly down to 1827 (bias CB15) compared to 1201's 1835 at 3302-14-14-14-14-34. At 3302-14-13-12-12-34 it drops to 1828 compared to 1836, confirming that the lower timings get penalized in 9943, just as I already saw in Aida.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> Are you having really long bootimes with Ai Overclock Tuner set to manual in comparison to D.C.O.P standard?


Not really, everything is working just fine.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm wondering to myself when folks in here are going to stop looking at AIDA's memory benchmark and test for real world performance changes lol


Suggestions of an alternate objective measure to see if any of this ram performance tuning is actually tuning performance? (I know you won;t say SPi







)


----------



## SaccoSVD

Are OCCT Vcore readings accurate? seems to me they're based on VID, as in CPUz....which are to me invalid readings.

Here my Vcore is 1.375V (LLC4) and OCCT reports 1.4V initial and almost 1.5V during LINPACK (at the last 3min in a 5min test)

HWInfo shows a vdroop of 1.369V during the whole test. Which is the same vdroop I always get during any other test.

So who is right? I tend to think HWinfo and not OCCT. (also OCCT's real time monitor doesn't show 1.5V)


----------



## finalheaven

@gupsterg @Clukos

So my PC cannot cold boot (from shutdown) at 3466 CL14 (4x8gb). However, it can cold boot at 3466 CL15 (4x8gb) which I had to disable geardown to use odd CL #.

Anyways HCI testing now 3466 15-15-15-35-2T with SOC 1.05v and DDR 1.4v. Sadly testing 32gb of ram takes so much longer than 16gb.


----------



## elguero

Hi Elmor, I've been playing with 9945 since las night, and after 7 hours stress test on aura64 stressing the cpu, memory and gpu I can happily say that I have a stable overclock of my 1700x at 3.9 ghz and 3200 MHz on my tridentZ Hynix base memory.

The only problem that I have is that I get stuck on a qcode 94 when trying to turn on the pc after shutting it OFF, if I push the retry button on the motherboard it starts normally with all the overclocking settings if I don't it just seats there never going anywhere and just displaying that 94 code.

Any suggestions?


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> All the way on the bottom.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> At the bottom!


Thanks, I learn something new every day.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flyn08*
> 
> Am I the only one with cold boot restart even at stock?!
> 
> I going mad.


Turn off the switch on the Power Supply for a little bit, then try again.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elguero*
> 
> Hi Elmor, I've been playing with 9945 since las night, and after 7 hours stress test on aura64 stressing the cpu, memory and gpu I can happily say that I have a stable overclock of my 1700x at 3.9 ghz and 3200 MHz on my tridentZ Hynix base memory.
> 
> The only problem that I have is that I get stuck on a qcode 94 when trying to turn on the pc after shutting it OFF, if I push the retry button on the motherboard it starts normally with all the overclocking settings if I don't it just seats there never going anywhere and just displaying that 94 code.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I've generally solved getting stuck by increasing SOC. Your mileage will vary.


----------



## Flyn08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Turn off the switch on the Power Supply for a little bit, then try again.


That's is exactly the problem!

Switch to off ---> start. Shoot down. Restart. Start definitely


----------



## SaccoSVD

@Elguero If you solve it by increasing the4 SOC voltage, can you confirm here? that can help everyone.


----------



## elguero

I am at 1.1 V soc I don't think I can safely go any higher.


----------



## finalheaven

@elmor

Can you confirm if this is a bug or normal behavior?

We cannot set 2T unless geardown is disabled. If geardown is on auto/enabled and even if we set 2T on bios, HWiNFO64 reports 1T.

However, if I disable geardown, then 1T and 2T both work based on settings.

With that said, is there any performance effect by disabling geardown? Would CL15 and geardown disabled perform better than CL16 and geardown enabled?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elguero*
> 
> I am at 1.1 V soc I don't think I can safely go any higher.


1.2V seems the safe max, so 1.18V seems very safe to me and worth the try. Starting from 1.15V


----------



## gupsterg

@finalheaven

2x8GB here, no issues on booting from shutdown if PSU has power to it. PSU off = issues.

PState 0 VID increase still not working on UEFI 9943, so still use offset, not checked if can lower ceiling VID of PState 2 as on 1002/0902, it broke on 0079 onwards.

16-16-16-16-[Auto]-1T passed HCI Memtest, moving on to tighten timings now.

UEFISettings3333MHzC16.zip 630k .zip file


Total RAM testing stuff on 9943.


----------



## Flyn08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @finalheaven
> 
> 2x8GB here, no issues on booting from shutdown if PSU has power to it. PSU off = issues.
> 
> PState 0 VID increase still not working on UEFI 9943, so still use offset, not checked if can lower ceiling VID of PState 2 as on 1002/0902, it broke on 0079 onwards.
> 
> 16-16-16-16-[Auto]-1T passed HCI Memtest, moving on to tighten timings now.
> 
> UEFISettings3333MHzC16.zip 630k .zip file
> 
> 
> Total RAM testing stuff on 9943.


That is exactly the problem o.o
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Turn off the switch on the Power Supply for a little bit, then try again.


Exactly the same here!


----------



## BoMbY

Mehh. Whatever I do, the IMC of my 1800X doesn't seem to like to operate with ProcODT 80, or 96, without producing bit errors. I think about 12 hours with different settings should be enough to call it a no-go.


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Can you confirm if this is a bug or normal behavior?
> 
> We cannot set 1T unless geardown is disabled. If geardown is on auto/enabled and even if we set 2T on bios, HWiNFO64 reports 1T.
> 
> However, if I disable geardown, then 1T and 2T both works based on settings.
> 
> With that said, is there any performance effect by disabling geardown? Would CL15 and geardown disabled perform better than CL16 and geardown enabled?


Geardown is kind of a soft 2T, while still being technically 1T. The "Auto" behavior seems to be broken right now, but your options are either Geardown disabled and then use 1T or 2T directly, or enable it and leave the timing at 1T (although it apparently is ignored right now). No known advantages/disadvantages of it right now, but it seems that the old 1T BIOS' had it enabled before for higher multipliers.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> Geardown is kind of a soft 2T, while still being technically 1T. The "Auto" behavior seems to be broken right now, but your options are either Geardown disabled and then use 1T or 2T directly, or enable it and leave the timing at 1T (although it apparently is ignored right now). No known advantages/disadvantages of it right now, but it seems that the old 1T BIOS' had it enabled before for higher multipliers.


So CL15 with geardown disabled at 2T should be faster than CL16 geardown enabled at 1T? Everything else being equal?


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> So CL15 with geardown disabled at 2T should be faster than CL16 geardown enabled at 1T? Everything else being equal?


I'm still not quite sure how the command rate affects the CAS timing. It looks like to me that it gets added to it, and we could consider Geardown something like T1.5, so it'd say CL16 1T ~= CL15 2T and CL16 Geardown slightly behind. If you can get CL15 with Geardown, that's an advantage, if not, stick with CL 15 2T.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> I'm still not quite sure how the command rate affects the CAS timing. It looks like to me that it gets added to it, and we could consider Geardown something like T1.5, so it'd say CL16 1T ~= CL15 2T and CL16 Geardown slightly behind. If you can get CL15 with Geardown, that's an advantage, if not, stick with CL 15 2T.


Problem is with geardown enabled, you cannot use odd CL #'s. So it would need to be CL16 with geardown enabled or CL 15 with geardown disabled.

And for some reason if I try to use 1T with geardown disabled, I get tons of memory errors quicky. Using 2T with geardown disabled seems to work well.

Currently testing 3466 15-14-14-34-2T; since my system cannot do 14-14-14-34-1T. (4x8gb).

I am assuming people who are doing 2x8gb should be able to do 3466 14-14-14-34-1T.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> Oh, and just to add to it, my cinebench score went from 1729 to 1648 when I was running 3.9Ghz at 3600Mhz ... I just can't understand why it was that much lower !!


bug with memory read rate we posted about fix some time ago


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @finalheaven
> 
> 2x8GB here, no issues on booting from shutdown if PSU has power to it. PSU off = issues.
> 
> PState 0 VID increase still not working on UEFI 9943, so still use offset, not checked if can lower ceiling VID of PState 2 as on 1002/0902, it broke on 0079 onwards.
> 
> 16-16-16-16-[Auto]-1T passed HCI Memtest, moving on to tighten timings now.
> 
> UEFISettings3333MHzC16.zip 630k .zip file
> 
> 
> Total RAM testing stuff on 9943.


fak em id say. Wanna hear funny thing ?? when i set my volts normal way unstable bsod on previous and this bios if i use offset same volts STABLE. Now tell me why lol i dont know but its like that and working lol

and yes if u lower volts in p1 and p2 they go lower


this is with my normal offset


----------



## elguero

I tried different soc voltages, and they didn't change the behavior qcode 55 at 1.75 volts.


----------



## kazama

Not sure to who say thanks, maybe clukos, maybe finalhaven, thanks to all who share settings.

Get trident z rgb 3200cl14 2x8 stable at 3466 cl14

dram voltage 1.4
vboot ram 1.45
bclk 100
core ratio 40
vcore 1.405
vsoc 1.15
pll 1.8
procOD 53.3
rest Auto.

going for more


----------



## xyzkill3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elguero*
> 
> I tried different soc voltages, and they didn't change the behavior qcode 55 at 1.75 volts.


Code 55 try setting "AI Overclock" to "Default"


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> Anybody with 2x16GB Samsung B-die RAM able to break free of 2666MHz on one the new BIOS? If so, which one did you use and what voltages/settings procODT?
> 
> Currently on 9943 and trying but so far no luck. (2x 16GB G.Skill Trident Z 3200 CL14 here)


Yes and I got it working pretty quickly! I'm really pleased with this...my 32GB kit has been sitting in the box for a few months. The same kit - 2x16GB 3200 C14.

ProcODT: 96ohm
CLDO_VDDP: 975mV
SoC: 1.15V
Memory: 1.37V (don't know if it's necessary)
14-14-14-34-1T
Subtimings set according to XMP SPD data, others left at auto


I could not boot initially at 3200. I selected 2800, which worked, then booted to the OS and shut down. After that I adjusted the CLDO_VDDP, then ran through from 2933 to 3200 and it booted every time (no training failures). No stability test yet but my system would absolutely not boot beyond 2800mhz with these sticks before and I had to switch to a 2x8GB kit...until now!


----------



## rossctr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elguero*
> 
> Hi Elmor, I've been playing with 9945 since las night, and after 7 hours stress test on aura64 stressing the cpu, memory and gpu I can happily say that I have a stable overclock of my 1700x at 3.9 ghz and 3200 MHz on my tridentZ Hynix base memory.
> 
> The only problem that I have is that I get stuck on a qcode 94 when trying to turn on the pc after shutting it OFF, if I push the retry button on the motherboard it starts normally with all the overclocking settings if I don't it just seats there never going anywhere and just displaying that 94 code.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I get the same when changing any BIOS options that cause a power down reset. Did you ever flash the 0003 BIOS? or whichever changed the BCLK to boot at 90 to start with? I set the BCLK to 100 manually and I dont get 94 code or white LED hang anymore.

@elmor Any chance of being able to flash back to normal BCLK EC?


----------



## MrGreaseMonkkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Are OCCT Vcore readings accurate? seems to me they're based on VID, as in CPUz....which are to me invalid readings.
> 
> Here my Vcore is 1.375V (LLC4) and OCCT reports 1.4V initial and almost 1.5V during LINPACK (at the last 3min in a 5min test)
> 
> HWInfo shows a vdroop of 1.369V during the whole test. Which is the same vdroop I always get during any other test.
> 
> So who is right? I tend to think HWinfo and not OCCT. (also OCCT's real time monitor doesn't show 1.5V)


I'm currently on 1201 bios. If you want 1.4v then set Manual Voltage to 1.33750 and LLC to LVL 4. This is best because at idle the multi meter reads 1.348v and at load it reads 1.399v. Please keep in mind that CPUz can be completely off depending on the voltage and AMD recommends no more than 1.425v. I would urge you to buy a multimeter for accurate voltage readings.

Your settings
Manual Voltage 1.375v LLC 4
idle readings
CPUZ 1.417v
HWiNFO 1.417v
Multimeter 1.387v

Load with OCCT 4.5
CPUZ 1.395-1.439
HWiNFO 1.395-1.439
MultiMeter 1.456v


----------



## elguero

Yes, I did flash to 0003 in the past, I'll check if setting BCLK to 100 helps.

Thanks


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGreaseMonkkey*
> 
> I'm currently on 1201 bios. If you want 1.4v then set Manual Voltage to 1.33750 and LLC to LVL 4. This is best because at idle the multi meter reads 1.348v and at load it reads 1.399v. Please keep in mind that CPUz can be completely off depending on the voltage and AMD recommends no more than 1.425v. I would urge you to buy a multimeter for accurate voltage readings.
> 
> Your settings
> Manual Voltage 1.375v LLC 4
> idle readings
> CPUZ 1.417v
> HWiNFO 1.417v
> Multimeter 1.387v
> 
> Load with OCCT 4.5
> CPUZ 1.395-1.439
> HWiNFO 1.395-1.439
> MultiMeter 1.456v


I have a multimeter and access to the back of the board through my case. There is an image that tells which one is which to probe. (X370 Pro here) so i know exactly which one is the CPU core.

What should I use for the ground probe? The case itself?

In which setting should I put the multimeter? just so I don't have to figure it out. AC or DC? at 20V?

I would say DC at 20V is what I need right?


----------



## hughjazz44

Could someone explain what CLDO_VDDP exactly is and what it does?


----------



## Crysis90

What is the new "Gear Down" option??


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Can you confirm if this is a bug or normal behavior?
> 
> We cannot set 1T unless geardown is disabled. If geardown is on auto/enabled and even if we set 2T on bios, HWiNFO64 reports 1T.
> 
> However, if I disable geardown, then 1T and 2T both works based on settings.
> 
> With that said, is there any performance effect by disabling geardown? Would CL15 and geardown disabled perform better than CL16 and geardown enabled?


Elmor confirmed this in a brief exchange I had with him this morning. 1T/2T setting is ignored if Geardown is either set to Auto or Enabled(Auto doesn't have a proper setting yet).


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crysis90*
> 
> What is the new "Gear Down" option??


It makes the command rate 2T but increases data rate, I believe. Probably an over-simplification but that's how I understand it based on the DDR4 data sheets. Designed for higher speeds, presumably to make memory more reliable at those speeds.


----------



## SpecChum

Any idea how to get the notification back on ZenStates?

The actual service is working fine but I've lost the notification.


----------



## MrGreaseMonkkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I have a multimeter and access to the back of the board through my case. There is an image that tells which one is which to probe. (X370 Pro here) so i know exactly which one is the CPU core.
> 
> What should I use for the ground probe? The case itself?
> 
> In which setting should I put the multimeter? just so I don't have to figure it out. AC or DC? at 20V?


I use the back of the video card lol, my DIY case is not grounded I guess. The ground probe for me is a clip so i can have one hand free when using the other probe to sense voltage, dram, soc and or using the mouse to stress test. Using the probe points on the crosshair hero itself or hooking the ground to the back of the video card gives me the same reading. Also I used a 1.5v battery to test to see how the multi meter works lol.


----------



## roybotnik

Only an hour, but looks good







. Dual-rank 3200C14 Trident Z kit.


----------



## druni

Anyone tried 4000mhz ram with latest bios?


----------



## ggdfdgd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> 
> 
> Only an hour, but looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Dual-rank 3200C14 Trident Z kit.


Nice, settings (including SOC voltage)? Also have dual rank 3200c14 b-die (F4-3200C14D-32GVR) myself but haven't really pushed it yet since I'm waiting for the may agesa bios to be officially released before I start tweaking.


----------



## Timur Born

Here is my observation on CLDO_VDDP:

- It increases the success rate of memory training to a point where training always seems to work after the first try (FAIL_CNT 2) and reboots work reliably.
- It enabled me to further increase the REFCLK on the 3200 strap to increase my 3302-14-14-14-14-34 to 3360-14-14-14-14-34.

- It can decrease performance, likely by chosing worse sub-timings during training. This results on higher latency measurement in Aida and lower scores in Cinebench. Even the 3360-14 setting does not reach the CB scores of my 3302-14 setting with CLDO_VDDP on Auto (or vs. 1201). The difference is small, but present.

I will now try to increase CLDO_VDDP to see if I can get the benefit without the drawback. 0.95, 0.955 and 0.96 did not meet that end result.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Allright....I actually probed CPU vcore from the chip itself. X370 PRO - 1800x

4Ghz: 40x multiplier - 1.375V vcore setting - LLC4

At idle:

BIOS and HWinfo = 1.375V (steady)

CPUz = mostly 1.352 (and jumps up to 1.373 and is all around the place)

Multimeter = 1.385V (steady)

At load:

HWinfo = 1.362V (steady)

CPUz = mostly 1.428V (and jumps too)

Multimeter = 1.397V (steady)

So LLC4 is indeed giving a small vboost. I know the voltages taken are right because I tested the multimeter with a 12V adapter.

The vboost is pretty close to 1.4V which is still safe. All I need to know is if LLC4 is peaking too high. If someone probes with a pro oscilloscope one day.

At this point I would assume LLC5 will have a pretty big and potentially dangerous vboost.

BTW: For the negative probe I just used one of the case screw hole section, scratched a bit between the valley and the screw itself to make good contact.


----------



## Timur Born

It's worth mentioning that lower VCore + higher LLC does not give you lower power draw at full idle or full load. It might have some impact for the in-between stages.

On another note: 9943 still gets caught in an endless memory training loop when FAIL_CNT is set to 2 (two!) and training keeps failing consecutively.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossctr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elguero*
> 
> Hi Elmor, I've been playing with 9945 since las night, and after 7 hours stress test on aura64 stressing the cpu, memory and gpu I can happily say that I have a stable overclock of my 1700x at 3.9 ghz and 3200 MHz on my tridentZ Hynix base memory.
> 
> The only problem that I have is that I get stuck on a qcode 94 when trying to turn on the pc after shutting it OFF, if I push the retry button on the motherboard it starts normally with all the overclocking settings if I don't it just seats there never going anywhere and just displaying that 94 code.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> I get the same when changing any BIOS options that cause a power down reset. Did you ever flash the 0003 BIOS? or whichever changed the BCLK to boot at 90 to start with? I set the BCLK to 100 manually and I dont get 94 code or white LED hang anymore.
> 
> @elmor Any chance of being able to flash back to normal BCLK EC?
Click to expand...

elmore responded to a similar question from me several days ago -- I recall the answer was to PM him and he would send a file to undo it. I never actually tried 0003, so I haven't had a need to bother him.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrGreaseMonkkey*
> 
> I'm currently on 1201 bios. If you want 1.4v then set Manual Voltage to 1.33750 and LLC to LVL 4. This is best because at idle the multi meter reads 1.348v and at load it reads 1.399v. Please keep in mind that CPUz can be completely off depending on the voltage and AMD recommends no more than 1.425v. I would urge you to buy a multimeter for accurate voltage readings.
> 
> Your settings
> Manual Voltage 1.375v LLC 4
> idle readings
> CPUZ 1.417v
> HWiNFO 1.417v
> Multimeter 1.387v
> 
> Load with OCCT 4.5
> CPUZ 1.395-1.439
> HWiNFO 1.395-1.439
> MultiMeter 1.456v
> 
> 
> 
> I have a multimeter and access to the back of the board through my case. There is an image that tells which one is which to probe. (X370 Pro here) so i know exactly which one is the CPU core.
> 
> What should I use for the ground probe? The case itself?
> 
> In which setting should I put the multimeter? just so I don't have to figure it out. AC or DC? at 20V?
> 
> I would say DC at 20V is what I need right?
Click to expand...

Most digital multimeters are self ranging. I believe the identified points on the back of the board under the CPU are where capacitors or load resistors are located. If so, then the other side of the cap or resistor would likely be the reference ground for that supply voltage. If your multimeter is not digital, it won't provide the level of resolution that entire pages of arguments orbit around.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crysis90*
> 
> What is the new "Gear Down" option??
> 
> 
> 
> It makes the command rate 2T but increases data rate, I believe. Probably an over-simplification but that's how I understand it based on the DDR4 data sheets. Designed for higher speeds, presumably to make memory more reliable at those speeds.
Click to expand...

What I understood from past conversation here is that the data data rate is what you set, e.g., 3200 MTps, but the command data rate is slowed down. Something like 1.5T was suggested, but I don't recall that being attributed to any particular authority.


----------



## frostburg

My 4x8 gskill F4-3200C16-8GTZB kit runs at 3200 C16 (1T command rate) with no issues on the new bios (the best I managed before was 2666). I have two small issues: one is that BCLK despite being set to 100 is actually 99.98 (this might be normal, is it normal?), the other is that in the POST screen at boot the clock speed is wrong (3600mhz, despite a 3900mhz all cores overclock being in effect).


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> 
> 
> Only an hour, but looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Dual-rank 3200C14 Trident Z kit.


Is the techpowerup memtest as good as HCI memtest? I'm trying to find the best/fastest app to test memory... HCI is so slow when trying to test 32gb...


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Is the techpowerup memtest as good as HCI memtest? I'm trying to find the best/fastest app to test memory... HCI is so slow when trying to test 32gb... A


Try stressapptest. It's fantastic at handling big amounts of memory and does a great job (for me) at finding errors quickly.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> BTW: For the negative probe I just used one of the case screw hole section, scratched a bit between the valley and the screw itself to make good contact.


Hello

The reference point should be as close as possible to the voltage measurement point if one is concerned about accuracy.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> Try stressapptest. It's fantastic at handling big amounts of memory and does a great job (for me) at finding errors quickly.


Didn't want to install linux. And I think there's a way to run it in windows as well but long workaround as well.

Wondering if the techpowerup memory test is as good as HCI though since its easier to use.


----------



## CeltPC

I am using 9945, and kept trying to get beyond a 3466ish memory frequency. I finally got my sticks to the rated settings of 3600Mhz 16-16-16-16-36-1T!! Yea! I was about to resign myself to the CPU being unable to support it.

I have ProcODT set to 60Ohms, This seems a bit more stable than 53Ohms for me. I had to bump up SOC to 1.15V, and DRAM to 1.45V. I did find with this bios I could drop down to 1.35V for Dram at 3466MHz, but not at 3600MHz.

I also set AI Overclock Tuner to Default rather than manual, as I saw elmor suggested.

A major change with this bios is that I am no longer "training up" memory frequency in steps to get a successful boot. I am trying for a particular setting, and either it is workable and boots, or it fails with an F8 and I try to tune again. I really was amazed when I first saw 3600 MHz succeed.

I also subsequently set trDRDsc_sm to a value of 1, am not sure yet if that is a positive outcome. I have not yet tried to set a manual value for CLDO_VDDP. Has anyone with G.Skill 3600MHz Samsung B-die single rank sticks found a value that improves things?

Hurray for the Asus guys, and elmor for getting out these beta bios versions early!


----------



## baskura

Been trying to figure out this cold boot issue pretty much all day. I can get the machine to boot pretty much every time with a simple restart, from a powered off state most of the time and if I turn off the PSU and then switch it back on again it will never boot without looping.

One thing I have noticed and I'm not sure if this is a bug or not is that if you enable the S4/S4 & S5 power saving features, when you shut down this will cause the boot loop/cycling every single time for me - which I guess the motherboard treats it the same as being unplugged/losing power.

I'm glad that we are getting a steady flow of BIOS releases, but for me the headache continues, even debating if to get rid of this Trident RGB ram and get something else to see if that will make this machine more reliable.


----------



## CeltPC

Is anyone else experiencing flaky behavior with this forum today?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The reference point should be as close as possible to the voltage measurement point if one is concerned about accuracy.


Oh I see, so where then? I'm afraid of using both probes on both sides of the resistor.


----------



## Fright

Had a strange error. Was using jdownloader 2 and the memory usage spiked above 16 GB and windows 10 said there is not enough memory etc. (although 32 GB are installed and working fine). So it seems Ryzen memory controller has generally problems with everything above 16 gigs.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I am using 9945, and kept trying to get beyond a 3466ish memory frequency. I finally got my sticks to the rated settings of 3600Mhz 16-16-16-16-36-1T!! Yea! I was about to resign myself to the CPU being unable to support it.
> 
> I have ProcODT set to 60Ohms, This seems a bit more stable than 53Ohms for me. I had to bump up SOC to 1.15V, and DRAM to 1.45V. I did find with this bios I could drop down to 1.35V for Dram at 3466MHz, but not at 3600MHz.
> 
> I also set AI Overclock Tuner to Default rather than manual, as I saw elmor suggested.
> 
> A major change with this bios is that I am no longer "training up" memory frequency in steps to get a successful boot. I am trying for a particular setting, and either it is workable and boots, or it fails with an F8 and I try to tune again. I really was amazed when I first saw 3600 MHz succeed.
> 
> I also subsequently set trDRDsc_sm to a value of 1, am not sure yet if that is a positive outcome. I have not yet tried to set a manual value for CLDO_VDDP. Has anyone with G.Skill 3600MHz Samsung B-die single rank sticks found a value that improves things?
> 
> Hurray for the Asus guys, and elmor for getting out these beta bios versions early!


Are you trying 16gb (2x8) or 32gb?

I can boot up at 3600 (32gb) using 1.15soc and 1.45v dram as well, but it cannot pass HCI memtest. I'll probably have to settle for 3466 if I want to use 32gb. testing 15-15-15-35-2T at the moment with SOC 1.05v and 1.4v DDR.


----------



## Flyn08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baskura*
> 
> Been trying to figure out this cold boot issue pretty much all day. I can get the machine to boot pretty much every time with a simple restart, from a powered off state most of the time and if I turn off the PSU and then switch it back on again it will never boot without looping.
> 
> One thing I have noticed and I'm not sure if this is a bug or not is that if you enable the S4/S4 & S5 power saving features, when you shut down this will cause the boot loop/cycling every single time for me - which I guess the motherboard treats it the same as being unplugged/losing power.


I'm fighting with this issue too. I managed to make it "loops" one time at best. Now, under oc, it boot loops 3 times before starting but i sincerly don't know why.

Even with everything at stock -everything-, from a power off state, it loops 1 time at least.

I can't understand if we're the only two who cares or the only two struggling with this particular problem.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Is the techpowerup memtest as good as HCI memtest? I'm trying to find the best/fastest app to test memory... HCI is so slow when trying to test 32gb... A


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Didn't want to install linux. And I think there's a way to run it in windows as well but long workaround as well.
> 
> Wondering if the techpowerup memory test is as good as HCI though since its easier to use.


it's not as good as HCi. Use stressapptest in windows. Activate BASH (developers mode.. easy instructions on google) and run stressapptest in bash-linux:
for 16GB:
stressapptest -s 3600 -M 12288 --pause_delay 7200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing flaky behavior with this forum today?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's not as good as HCi. Use stressapptest in windows. Activate BASH (developers mode.. easy instructions on google) and run stressapptest in bash-linux:
> for 16GB:
> stressapptest -s 3600 -M 12288 --pause_delay 7200


What would the command be for 32GB?


----------



## baskura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flyn08*
> 
> I'm fighting with this issue too. I managed to make it "loops" one time at best. Now, under oc, it boot loops 3 times before starting but i sincerly don't know why.
> 
> Even with everything at stock -everything-, from a power off state, it loops 1 time at least.
> 
> I can't understand if we're the only two who cares or the only two struggling with this particular problem.


I know how you feel. I read all of the posts here with everyone having great success and wonder what I'm doing wrong.

I've spent hours and hours on this, adjusted every setting under the sun and still it's not reliable.

The annoying thing is that the system is happy once it's in Windows, I can bench all day long and it won't crash, yet this bootlooping/memory training issue or whatever it is means I can't ever turn my computer off, which is especially annoying at night.


----------



## Flyn08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baskura*
> 
> The annoying thing is that the system is happy once it's in Windows, I can bench all day long and it won't crash, yet this bootlooping/memory training issue or whatever it is means I can't ever turn my computer off, which is especially annoying at night.


Just to be clear:
if i don't turn the PSU switch to off ----> no problem at all
If i turn to off ----> boot loop

same for you?

The workaround i found is to switch to off all rgb led into the BIOS. This way i can avoid to power off complitely my pc at night, avoiding the "morning loops"


----------



## baskura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flyn08*
> 
> Just to be clear:
> if i don't turn the PSU switch to off ----> no problem at all
> If i turn to off ----> boot loop
> 
> same for you?
> 
> The workaround i found is to switch to off all rgb led into the BIOS. This way i can avoid to power off complitely my pc at night, avoiding the "morning loops"


I was getting bootloops whenever the machine was powered off (PSU switch NOT off), but I found disabling the S4/S5 power saving features in the bios helps that a bit, now it boots most times.

Like you though, if I switch the PSU switch off, then the machine will bootloop 3 times or so and also mess up my P-state overclock.

EDIT: And all of my motherboard and RAM LED's haven't worked for about a month! XD


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Are you trying 16gb (2x8) or 32gb?
> 
> I can boot up at 3600 (32gb) using 1.15soc and 1.45v dram as well, but it cannot pass HCI memtest. I'll probably have to settle for 3466 if I want to use 32gb. testing 15-15-15-35-2T at the moment with SOC 1.05v and 1.4v DDR.


I am running a single kit of F4-3600C16D-16GTZSW, so just 16GB(2x8).

Edit, yea I am having memtest issues, too, so I think I'll try some more tinkering.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I've got the measurements again somewhere else in the chassis, the closest I could from the positive source and the measurements were the same.


----------



## Flyn08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baskura*
> 
> I was getting bootloops whenever the machine was powered off (PSU switch NOT off), but I found disabling the S4/S5 power saving features in the bios helps that a bit, now it boots most times.
> 
> Like you though, if I switch the PSU switch off, then the machine will bootloop 3 times or so and also mess up my P-state overclock.
> 
> EDIT: And all of my motherboard and RAM LED's haven't worked for about a month! XD


I did not pay attention on Pstates







fffffff in this moment I wish I had bought a 7700k plug and play cpu lol

See? As we said in Italy "not all the bad things come to harm you" ahahha

I'll take a look at those power saving feature


----------



## beardlessduck

I'm on BIOS 9945 with 4x8GB 3866MHz Samsung B-Die. The highest I'm able to do on the new BIOS is 3466MHz, which is an improvement but not what I was hoping for. When I try to verify the 3466MHz in CPU-Z, the NB Frequency box is greyed out:
http://i.imgur.com/5e5LrQt.png
https://valid.x86.fr/sab2hn

Is anyone else experiencing this? Is there another way to verify my DDR4 speed?

Also, I noticed that my actual reported voltage doesn't match up with the P State voltages in the ZenStates application. Is there something in the BIOS that needs to be changed in the BIOS to make it work?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beardlessduck*
> 
> I'm on BIOS 9945 with 4x8GB 3866MHz Samsung B-Die. The highest I'm able to do on the new BIOS is 3466MHz, which is an improvement but not what I was hoping for. When I try to verify the 3466MHz in CPU-Z, the NB Frequency box is greyed out:
> http://i.imgur.com/5e5LrQt.png
> https://valid.x86.fr/sab2hn
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing this? Is there another way to verify my DDR4 speed?
> 
> Also, I noticed that my actual reported voltage doesn't match up with the P State voltages in the ZenStates application. Is there something in the BIOS that needs to be changed in the BIOS to make it work?


Yes, CPU-Z flaked out with the new bios and speeds, apparently it goes home and cries to momma till an update. Try the sensor readings from HWiNFO64, it shows correctly for me.

As for Zenstates, are your frequencies down clocking as they should? You don't say specifically how the voltages are not "matching up", but don't expect the values to precisely correlate.


----------



## beardlessduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Yes, CPU-Z flaked out with the new bios and speeds, apparently it goes home and cries to momma till an update. Try the sensor readings from HWiNFO64, it shows correctly for me.
> 
> As for Zenstates, are your frequencies down clocking as they should? You don't say specifically how the voltages are not "matching up", but don't expect the values to precisely correlate.


Thanks for the quick response! I'll try HWiNFO64.

http://i.imgur.com/5e5LrQt.png

In that screenshot, I have P0 set to 1.36875V but according to HWMonitor, I've gotten as high as 1.461V. ZenStates is not downclocking for me either, I'm guessing I never had it set up right, even in the old BIOS.


----------



## NemChem

*Using offset SoC volts warning!*

Just a heads up that there may be a bug with using offset on the SoC volts. I used +0.3 v to go from the default of 0.85 v to 1.15 v. After rebooting while testing my 32 GB (2x 16 GB) hynix kit, everything was fine and SoC was 1.15 v as expected, however a few reboots later SoC was at 1.43 v! Be careful







!

Re: the Hynix kit, not tried it before this BIOS as I've been using my 2x 8 GB Sam. b-die kit which happily does 3600 MHz. Needing the extra ram though so thought I'd give it a go on this new BIOS, was able to boot with the 2933 MHz strap (it's the CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 kit, v.5.39) without tweaking anything. Might see if I can get 3200 MHz but training a neural net atm so I don't want to interrupt it







.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Mehh. Whatever I do, the IMC of my 1800X doesn't seem to like to operate with ProcODT 80, or 96, without producing bit errors. I think about 12 hours with different settings should be enough to call it a no-go.


Use the value that your kit needs. Reduce frequency, relax timings, and tune it gradually as you work up in small steps.


----------



## ozzyo99

Can't get over 3200 on my 3200 C16 (Hynix) LPX as has been the case since the first BETA BIOS, 1002 etc.

I've just ordered some G.SKILL F4-4266C19D-16GTZR Trident Z RGB Series 16 GB (8 GB x 2) tonight, so will have that tomorrow evening and will test it on highest straps.


----------



## beardlessduck

HWiNFO64 is correctly reporting my RAM frequency of 3466MHz! Thanks, CeltPC!

One thing I noticed is that one of my RAM sticks is now showing up differently than the others in various applications.

http://i.imgur.com/eMG4fxc.png

In HWiNFO64, 3 of my RAM sticks seem to be correctly labeled but the one in slot 0 is different.

http://i.imgur.com/pDEuLHk.png

AI Suite only shows 3 sticks of RAM but a few minutes ago it showed all 4. The one in slot 0 had a strange character in the part number.

http://i.imgur.com/pUBzfmZ.png

Windows still shows 32GB of RAM.

I'm currently running Prime95 with no errors, so everything may be fine but this new BIOS is scaring me a bit...


----------



## Karagra

On 9943
3600mhz 18-18-18-18-38 1T 1.4v
SOC 1.2v
3.9 ghz 1.3875v


Thats a great start, hopefully 3600mhz stays stable and i can push it down to 16-16-16-16-36


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beardlessduck*
> 
> HWiNFO64 is correctly reporting my RAM frequency of 3466MHz! Thanks, CeltPC!
> 
> One thing I noticed is that one of my RAM sticks is now showing up differently than the others in various applications.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/eMG4fxc.png
> 
> In HWiNFO64, 3 of my RAM sticks seem to be correctly labeled but the one in slot 0 is different.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/pDEuLHk.png
> 
> AI Suite only shows 3 sticks of RAM but a few minutes ago it showed all 4. The one in slot 0 had a strange character in the part number.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/pUBzfmZ.png
> 
> Windows still shows 32GB of RAM.
> 
> I'm currently running Prime95 with no errors, so everything may be fine but this new BIOS is scaring me a bit...


As you are using G.Skill RGB memory, and an anomalous reading, I would advise checking out your sticks with Thaiphoon Burner. I am sure you have heard of the SPD corruption issue by now. Yours may be fine, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's not as good as HCi. Use stressapptest in windows. Activate BASH (developers mode.. easy instructions on google) and run stressapptest in bash-linux:
> for 16GB:
> stressapptest -s 3600 -M 12288 --pause_delay 7200


What kinda speeds are you getting for stressapptest?


----------



## beardlessduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> As you are using G.Skill RGB memory, and an anomalous reading, I would advise checking out your sticks with Thaiphoon Burner. I am sure you have heard of the SPD corruption issue by now. Yours may be fine, but better safe than sorry.


I'm aware that there is an issue but I don't know anything about it. I do have the RGB RAM.

It is looking like I do have some sort of corruption. Is it safe to use that Thaiphoon Burner program? Is it worth doing if I'm not experiencing any issues other than applications reporting strangely?


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzyo99*
> 
> Can't get over 3200 on my 3200 C16 (Hynix) LPX as has been the case since the first BETA BIOS, 1002 etc.
> 
> I've just ordered some G.SKILL F4-4266C19D-16GTZR Trident Z RGB Series 16 GB (8 GB x 2) tonight, so will have that tomorrow evening and will test it on highest straps.


Post back what you get for a overclock with the new memory.


----------



## finalheaven

Reached stability! Passed HCI Memtest!

Using 4 dimms/sticks (4x8GB - 32GB) Samsung B-Die
2 sets of G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ

Bios *9943*
1700 @ *3.8Ghz* (P-State Overclock)
Default refclk/blck
CPU Offset @ *+0.075v*
SOC @ *1.05v*
DDR @ *1.40v* (may be able to decrease)

*3466 @ 15-15-15-15-35-2T (4x8GB)*
Geardown set to Disabled (to use odd CL# and 2T)

These are the only settings that have been changed other than skew offset to disabled.

*Thanks to Asus and @elmor!!!*


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beardlessduck*
> 
> I'm aware that there is an issue but I don't know anything about it. I do have the RGB RAM.
> 
> It is looking like I do have some sort of corruption. Is it safe to use that Thaiphoon Burner program? Is it worth doing if I'm not experiencing any issues other than applications reporting strangely?


It is perfectly safe to run the Thaiphoon Burner application to check for corruption, and the free version will detect any errors. Corruption issues tend to get progressively worse, so you can only win by checking.

If nothing else, you check, it is fine, and you have peace of mind.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> What would the command be for 32GB?


just need to leave some ram for the OS, change 12288 to 28672 for your 32GB of ram. 1 Hour gives you very high confidence that the ram config is good... 2 hours is better.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzyo99*
> 
> Can't get over 3200 on my 3200 C16 (Hynix) LPX as has been the case since the first BETA BIOS, 1002 etc.
> 
> I've just ordered some G.SKILL F4-4266C19D-16GTZR Trident Z RGB Series 16 GB (8 GB x 2) tonight, so will have that tomorrow evening and will test it on highest straps.


I'm running that kit right now (not RGB). Bios 9943. 3466c14-15-15-39 is solid @ 1.4v (130 bclk, 100Bclk boots and runs fine, but timings get loose). 3605c14-15-15 at 1.45V has just completed post. Damn would be nice if failed training just trapped out to a "Memory Overclock Failure" and did a safe boot rather than a q-code salad before booting at 2133!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Yes, CPU-Z flaked out with the new bios and speeds, apparently it goes home and cries to momma till an update. Try the sensor readings from HWiNFO64, it shows correctly for me.
> 
> As for Zenstates, are your frequencies down clocking as they should? You don't say specifically how the voltages are not "matching up", but don't expect the values to precisely correlate.


for some reason I haven't experienced that yet. just ran several air cooled benchmarks with cpuZ screenshots:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ozzyo99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> just need to leave some ram for the OS, change 12288 to 28672 for your 32GB of ram. 1 Hour gives you very high confidence that the ram config is good... 2 hours is better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running that kit right now. Bios 9943. 3466c14-15-15-39 is solid @ 1.4v (130 bclk, 100Bclk boots and runs fine, but timings get loose). 3605c14-15-15 at 1.45V has just completed post. Damn would be nice if failed training just trapped out to a "Memory Overclock Failure" and did a safe boot rather than a q-code salad before booting at 2133!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for some reason I haven't experienced that yet. just ran several air cooled benchmarks with cpuZ screenshots:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ah, interesting... so still no hope of getting close to 4000 with the kit then?!









Paid £240, if i can't get close they can go back...


----------



## CeltPC

@Raja
I'm trying to get 3600 MHz stable with my F4-3600C16D-16GTZSW. My current settings are:

AI Overclock Tuner to Default
1.45V DRAM and DRAM Vboot
SOC 1.15
ProcODT 60
16-16-16-16-36-1T timing
CLDO_VDDP 965
trDRDsc_sm to a value of 1

I fail memtest within a loop with a hard crash. I boot with no problems. Suggestions?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> @ Raja
> I'm trying to get 3600 MHz stable with my F4-3600C16D-16GTZSW. My current settings are:
> 
> AI Overclock Tuner to Default
> 1.45V DRAM and DRAM Vboot
> SOC 1.15
> ProcODT 60
> 16-16-16-16-36-1T timing
> CLDO_VDDP 965
> trDRDsc_sm to a value of 1
> 
> I fail memtest within a loop with a hard crash. I boot with no problems. Suggestions?


Try setting timings to 16-18-18-18-36, also disable geardown and set 2T.

I guess you can go higher on SOC and DRAM but I personally set my own limit at 1.15v and 1.45v. Also DRAM Vboot is unnecessary unless you want Vboot to be higher than DRAM. Vboot is automatically set now to match DRAM.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzyo99*
> 
> Ah, interesting... so still no hope of getting close to 4000 with the kit then?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paid £240, if i can't get close they can go back...


I don't know if they will or not.. certainly NOT gonna be plug-n-play to get there.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> What kinda speeds are you getting for stressapptest?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread/120_20#post_26105944


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Try setting timings to 16-18-18-18-36, also disable geardown and set 2T.
> 
> I guess you can go higher on SOC and DRAM but I personally set my own limit at 1.15v and 1.45v. Also DRAM Vboot is unnecessary unless you want Vboot to be higher than DRAM. Vboot is automatically set now to match DRAM.


Thanks, tried it but no difference. Maybe try other CLDO_VDDP settings.


----------



## Karagra

You think 3600mhz 18-18-18-18-38 or 3466mhz 14-14-14-14-34 would run faster? I would assume 3466mhz with those timings correct?


----------



## Bart

With the new BIOSes I can't hit 3600 no matter what I do. But I can hit 3333 at the timings my ram @ 15-15-15-15-35-1T. I think I lost the silicon lottery on my 1700 though, since it's unstable at over 3.8Ghz. But I'll take a 3.8Ghz OC with 3333 ram for now.


----------



## ggdfdgd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Is the techpowerup memtest as good as HCI memtest? I'm trying to find the best/fastest app to test memory... HCI is so slow when trying to test 32gb...


It's even better since it stresses the IMC more meaning it's also good for finding out if your SOC voltage is correct


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> You think 3600mhz 18-18-18-18-38 or 3466mhz 14-14-14-14-34 would run faster? I would assume 3466mhz with those timings correct?


On intel yes. But on Ryzen the increase due to the infinity fabric (which uses memory speeds) may mean that higher speeds are more important than timings.


----------



## bluej511

So anyone know the difference between 9943 and 9946?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So anyone know the difference between 9943 and 9946?


3! What do I get?

Actually it's 2, as the bios versions are 9943 and 9945









I have not seen any detail, though elmor indicated 9945 might be better for 4 sticks of 8GB B-Die or some HYnix


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> 3! What do I get?
> 
> Actually it's 2, as the bios versions are 9943 and 9945
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not seen any detail, though elmor indicated 9945 might be better for 4 sticks of 8GB B-Die or some HYnix


9943 was no bueno for me was constant f9 for memory even at factory settings. I havent tried the 975mv trick yet though so not sure if 9943 is better or 9945. Wasted an hr yesterday just trying to get it to work and had a few instances of desk checking errors too (last time i had to reinstall windows so not going thru that again with this bios lol)


----------



## LBManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You can tighten those. Got mine at 14-15-15-15-34 on 1107. Hope it sticks on 9983.


Tried these and windows through up a nasty blue critical error screen on boot, reverted to original timings and it worked fine

POST time is considerably faster now, windows boots in one spin of the dots lol. Shows last bios time as 18.2 sec


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBManiac*
> 
> Tried these and windows through up a nasty blue critical error screen on boot, reverted to original timings and it worked fine
> 
> POST time is considerably faster now, windows boots in one spin of the dots lol. Shows last bios time as 18.2 sec


I hope you upped the dram voltage as well, i put mine to 1.45. My BIOS time shows up as 14.1 but i have fast boot enabled so might be why.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Thanks, tried it but no difference. Maybe try other CLDO_VDDP settings.


I don't think CLDO_VDDP helps with stability. May only help with bootup.

And I think its the IMC that's limiting 3600, not your memory or motherboard. I might consider testing to get 3600 stable with 2 dimms, but for now I'll with 3466mhz with 4 dimms.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> 9943 was no bueno for me was constant f9 for memory even at factory settings. I havent tried the 975mv trick yet though so not sure if 9943 is better or 9945. Wasted an hr yesterday just trying to get it to work and had a few instances of desk checking errors too (last time i had to reinstall windows so not going thru that again with this bios lol)


you tried the same timings that were working at 3466 with 1107? I'd try again. 9943 works with the 3466 14-15-15 timings we discussed earlier.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBManiac*
> 
> Tried these and windows through up a nasty blue critical error screen on boot, reverted to original timings and it worked fine
> 
> POST time is considerably faster now, windows boots in one spin of the dots lol. Shows last bios time as 18.2 sec


if you are looking at Event Viewer Boot Time... that's after OS handoff. AFAIK it's not recording post times.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you tried the same timings that were working at 3466 with 1107? I'd try again. 9943 works with the 3466 14-15-15 timings we discussed earlier.


Im using 3200 not 3466. Even with spd timings id get f9 on cold boot and restart, even with dram voltage at 1.35. At 1.45 it was instant f9 wouldnt even get past f9.

P.S. Guessing you quoted the wrong person ha


----------



## LBManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I hope you upped the dram voltage as well, i put mine to 1.45. My BIOS time shows up as 14.1 but i have fast boot enabled so might be why.


Just upped it and booted. Not sure if the bios time factors in the post delay time.

Do the tightened timings make much difference? I'm all for getting something extra for nothing but just wondering if I will notice anything.



BIOS 9943 btw


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Im using 3200 not 3466. Even with spd timings id get f9 on cold boot and restart, even with dram voltage at 1.35. At 1.45 it was instant f9 wouldnt even get past f9.
> 
> P.S. Guessing you quoted the wrong person ha


nah - more likely was thinking of another user that had trouble with 14-14-14 and simply changing to 14-15-15 = HCi stable.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread/140_20#post_26106229


----------



## aerotracks

Previously highest stable mem clocks with 1107 BIOS, 1766MHz 14-15


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







With the new BIOS it's looking a little better, finally able to break the 1800MHz mark









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://abload.de/image.php?img=20170521-041142pfsev.png



http://abload.de/image.php?img=3600c14pqslt.png


----------



## LBManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you tried the same timings that were working at 3466 with 1107? I'd try again. 9943 works with the 3466 14-15-15 timings we discussed earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you are looking at Event Viewer Boot Time... that's after OS handoff. AFAIK it's not recording post times.


BIOS time I took from task manager startuptab, not sure if it means much tbh


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBManiac*
> 
> Just upped it and booted. Not sure if the bios time factors in the post delay time.
> 
> Do the tightened timings make much difference? I'm all for getting something extra for nothing but just wondering if I will notice anything.
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS 9943 btw


Have you changed anything else in that BIOS? Maybe the VDDP to 975mv? For me i just couldnt get it to do anything good, even factory settings were a bust haha. You should notice improvement in latency and therefore performance, everyone suggested it and for me was 700% coverage HCI stable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Previously highest stable mem clocks with 1107 BIOS, 1766MHz 14-15
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the new BIOS it's looking a little better, finally able to break the 1800MHz mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20170521-041142pfsev.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=3600c14pqslt.png[


voltages?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBManiac*
> 
> BIOS time I took from task manager startuptab, not sure if it means much tbh











yeah, it is internally consistent - I believe


----------



## MrZoner

Here is my C6H BIOS 9945 story. It definitely works a lot better with setting up the DRAM. CMOS defaults + setting DRAM to 3200 and it trained and booted right up. The automatic timings were a bit loose but close (16-16-16-38). I then entered in the G.Skill's 14-14-14-34 timings manually, which worked just fine. After that I decided to kick up the DRAM speed past 3200 and got it running at 3466 with the 14-14-14-34. I have also left nearly all the bios options at the defaults this time around:

The AIDA numbers are nearly impossible to tell apart from DRAM set to 3200 MHz and 18-14-14-34 timings, the latency is the only stat not within the margin of error running the benchmark. I am getting 71.3ns latency, before it was 77.6ns

*Update* - This ended up being unstable in memtest at 3466 DRAM speed, but is rock solid at 3200 (and 1.35 DRAM volt, sticking to the XMP SPD settings)



Spoiler: 9945 BIOS Options



Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Manual]
> FID [220]
> DID [11]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3466MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
- CPU Core Voltage Override [1.38750]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.08750]
DRAM Voltage [1.40000]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.40000]





Spoiler: HWINFO under IBT load









Spoiler: AIDA







1800X, 32 GB of G.Skill FlareX (4x8), other hardware specs in my previous posts if you care ...


----------



## LBManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Have you changed anything else in that BIOS? Maybe the VDDP to 975mv? For me i just couldnt get it to do anything good, even factory settings were a bust haha. You should notice improvement in latency and therefore performance, everyone suggested it and for me was 700% coverage HCI stable.


Heres my full settings dump:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[2017/05/20 04:22:15]
Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P. Standard]
D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3200 16-18-18-36-1.35V]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Auto]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.10000]
DRAM Voltage [1.45000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [15]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [15]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [15]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
Trc_SM [Auto]
TrrdS_SM [Auto]
TrrdL_SM [Auto]
Tfaw_SM [Auto]
TwtrS_SM [Auto]
TwtrL_SM [Auto]
Twr_SM [Auto]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [Auto]
TwrwrScl_SM [Auto]
Trfc_SM [Auto]
Trfc2_SM [Auto]
Trfc4_SM [Auto]
Tcwl_SM [Auto]
Trtp_SM [Auto]
Trdwr_SM [Auto]
Twrrd_SM [Auto]
TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]
TwrwrSd_SM [Auto]
TwrwrDd_SM [Auto]
TrdrdSc_SM [Auto]
TrdrdSd_SM [Auto]
TrdrdDd_SM [Auto]
Tcke_SM [Auto]
ProcODT_SM [Auto]
Cmd2T [Auto]
Gear Down Mode [Auto]
Power Down Enable [Auto]
RttNom [Auto]
RttWr [Auto]
RttPark [Auto]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
CPU Current Capability [Auto]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
CPU Power Duty Control [Extreme]
CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
DRAM Current Capability [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.40000]
Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Enabled]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [Crucial_CT240M500SSD1]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
SanDisk [Auto]
USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Auto]
USB3_6 [Auto]
USB3_7 [Auto]
USB3_8 [Auto]
USB3_9 [Auto]
USB3_10 [Auto]
USB2_11 [Auto]
USB2_12 [Auto]
USB2_13 [Auto]
USB2_14 [Auto]
USB_15 [Auto]
USB_16 [Auto]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [3.8 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Manual]
CPU Upper Temperature [70]
CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
CPU Middle Temperature [60]
CPU Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [50]
CPU Lower Temperature [50]
CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%) [34]
AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [5.1 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 1 Upper Temperature [70]
Chassis Fan 1 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 1 Middle Temperature [60]
Chassis Fan 1 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [50]
Chassis Fan 1 Lower Temperature [50]
Chassis Fan 1 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [10]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [5.1 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 2 Upper Temperature [70]
Chassis Fan 2 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle Temperature [60]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [50]
Chassis Fan 2 Lower Temperature [50]
Chassis Fan 2 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [10]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
IOMMU [Auto]
Remote Display Feature [Auto]
Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Auto]
POST Delay Time [1 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Windows UEFI mode]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name [oc]
Save to Profile [1]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]



Just changed my ususal few settings, p state, soc 1.1, dram voltage

Although this RAM has worked from the earliest bios without issues and I've tested it quite a bit.


----------



## LBManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> voltages?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, it is internally consistent - I believe


Found this which describes it as the time UEFI takes before windows starts to load, it may be the fact I went in quick and changed setting so it added that time lol

https://www.howtogeek.com/265623/what-is-last-bios-time-in-the-windows-task-manager/


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrZoner*
> 
> Here is my C6H BIOS 9945 story. It definitely works a lot better with setting up the DRAM. CMOS defaults + setting DRAM to 3200 and it trained and booted right up. The automatic timings were a bit loose but close (16-16-16-38). I then entered in the G.Skill's 14-14-14-34 timings manually, which worked just fine. After that I decided to kick up the DRAM speed past 3200 and got it running at 3466 with the 14-14-14-34. I have also left nearly all the bios options at the defaults this time around:
> 
> The AIDA numbers are nearly impossible to tell apart from DRAM set to 3200 MHz and 18-14-14-34 timings, the latency is the only stat not within the margin of error running the benchmark. I am getting 71.3ns latency, before it was 77.6ns
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 9945 BIOS Options
> 
> 
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Manual]
> > FID [220]
> > DID [11]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3466MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
> - CPU Core Voltage Override [1.38750]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.08750]
> DRAM Voltage [1.40000]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.40000]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HWINFO under IBT load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: AIDA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1800X, 32 GB of G.Skill FlareX (4x8), other hardware specs in my previous posts if you care ...


How stable is your 4x8gb at 3466 @ 14-14-14-34? I was able to boot and run normal tasks and cpu stress apps, but it would not pass HCI memtest. Are you completely stable?


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Do note that when you change the CLDO_VDDP voltage, saving the bios settings *will not* put the new CLDO_VDDP voltage into effect, since the CLDOs can only be programmed during a cold reset or a cold boot. Because of that I suggest that you save the new CLDO_VDDP value and press the reset button before the system has booted up again.


Hmm it looks like changing vboot voltage causes the system to cold reset when saving bios changes, so I've been changing it slightly when adjusting this. A little bit easier than trying to hit the reset button at the right time


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> Reporting from 9943:
> 
> Spent a looong time trying to boot back to my old settings, turns out something in the new AGESA changed my optimal ProcODT from 48 to somewhere in the high-end (80 and 96 are working, still sorting out stability).
> 
> I've managed to boot on my DOCP settings, which was impossible before, though it still looks a bit unstable (running on 4x16GB 3200 C14). I've tried higher clocks, but no luck so far (if anyone has suggestions on which settings I can fiddle with, lemme know).
> 
> For Linux/VM users: Good news! The IOMMU got patched, and the groupings are sane now. You can do PCI passthrough without needing a patched kernel.
> 
> Will post more info as the system goes stable.
> 
> PS: @elmor, I'm still on the 0003 EC FW, can you get a BIOS/tool out to revert to the original FW? I feel the booting process is a bit slower on it to grind memory configs.


Send me a PM and I'll help you get back.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I am losing track. Did someone answer the question yet what to do with all those double entries (DRAM Timing and CBS sub-menus)? Command Rate is one such example that is present in both and seems to be set independent of each other?!


Extreme Tweaker/DRAM Timings will overwrite CBS menu items.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I just entered 0.96 V in VDDP under Tweaker's Paradise and that's what I got. Next I tried 1 V and that's what I got? So are the Tweaker's Paradise options working, or not, because for me they are?!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Okay, the VDDP is strange. For some reason VDDP seems to default to 1.00v on my system. The setting in Tweaker Paradise does have an effect in BIOS 9943. When I set the value to 0.945v, the sensor readout lowers to 0.959v to 0.981v. It may have an effect on stability/memory erros with 3200 ProcODT=96 (or my system is trying to trick me again).


The VRM still works, but the CPU now uses an internally generated voltage instead of the external VRM on the MB. So you can change the value, but it won't affect anything inside the CPU. Only the CLDO_VDDP value works.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> @elmor: there appears to be a small bug - when you had SOC voltage set to offset and you go back to auto SOC voltage still retains the offset voltage. CMOS clear is needed to lower voltages again to auto levels.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemChem*
> 
> *Using offset SoC volts warning!*
> 
> Just a heads up that there may be a bug with using offset on the SoC volts. I used +0.3 v to go from the default of 0.85 v to 1.15 v. After rebooting while testing my 32 GB (2x 16 GB) hynix kit, everything was fine and SoC was 1.15 v as expected, however a few reboots later SoC was at 1.43 v! Be careful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Re: the Hynix kit, not tried it before this BIOS as I've been using my 2x 8 GB Sam. b-die kit which happily does 3600 MHz. Needing the extra ram though so thought I'd give it a go on this new BIOS, was able to boot with the 2933 MHz strap (it's the CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 kit, v.5.39) without tweaking anything. Might see if I can get 3200 MHz but training a neural net atm so I don't want to interrupt it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Damn, old bug is back.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4rcherz*
> 
> Thanks; I loaded optmized, changed CLDO_VDDP. saved let it reboot. Checked setting after reboot and it applied. Then set RAM profile saved and reboot.
> 
> Managed to boot to Windows with CLDO_VDDP @ 960 @3600 18-18-18-38 but fails memory test. need to work out how to sort that now
> 
> Edit. Rebooted and f9 again


The setting is saved, but you need to power off once first before it actually applies. For example set the value and save + reboot. Go into BIOS again and power off your system, then power on again and the value should be applied.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> Oh, and just to add to it, my cinebench score went from 1729 to 1648 when I was running 3.9Ghz at 3600Mhz ... I just can't understand why it was that much lower !!


Probably the same problem as in AIDA, try tRDRD_Sc = 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> Are you having really long bootimes with Ai Overclock Tuner set to manual in comparison to D.C.O.P standard?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flyn08*
> 
> Am I the only one with cold boot restart even at stock?!
> 
> I going mad.


On EC FW from 0003? Send me a PM to get back to normal.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elguero*
> 
> Hi Elmor, I've been playing with 9945 since las night, and after 7 hours stress test on aura64 stressing the cpu, memory and gpu I can happily say that I have a stable overclock of my 1700x at 3.9 ghz and 3200 MHz on my tridentZ Hynix base memory.
> 
> The only problem that I have is that I get stuck on a qcode 94 when trying to turn on the pc after shutting it OFF, if I push the retry button on the motherboard it starts normally with all the overclocking settings if I don't it just seats there never going anywhere and just displaying that 94 code.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Did increasing SOC Voltage work?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Can you confirm if this is a bug or normal behavior?
> 
> We cannot set 1T unless geardown is disabled. If geardown is on auto/enabled and even if we set 2T on bios, HWiNFO64 reports 1T.
> 
> However, if I disable geardown, then 1T and 2T both works based on settings.
> 
> With that said, is there any performance effect by disabling geardown? Would CL15 and geardown disabled perform better than CL16 and geardown enabled?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossctr*
> 
> I get the same when changing any BIOS options that cause a power down reset. Did you ever flash the 0003 BIOS? or whichever changed the BCLK to boot at 90 to start with? I set the BCLK to 100 manually and I dont get 94 code or white LED hang anymore.
> 
> @elmor Any chance of being able to flash back to normal BCLK EC?


Send me a PM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Could someone explain what CLDO_VDDP exactly is and what it does?


Supply voltage for the memory PHY.


----------



## LBManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Have you changed anything else in that BIOS? Maybe the VDDP to 975mv? For me i just couldnt get it to do anything good, even factory settings were a bust haha. You should notice improvement in latency and therefore performance, everyone suggested it and for me was 700% coverage HCI stable.


Running 7 Memtests now so will see how it holds up. I feel I've been lucky since day one as never had any stability issues with ryzen or memory







I just like to have the latest shiny bios cause I'm like that


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Send me a PM and I'll help you get back.
> Extreme Tweaker/DRAM Timings will overwrite CBS menu items.
> 
> The VRM still works, but the CPU now uses an internally generated voltage instead of the external VRM on the MB. So you can change the value, but it won't affect anything inside the CPU. Only the CLDO_VDDP value works.
> 
> Damn, old bug is back.
> The setting is saved, but you need to power off once first before it actually applies. For example set the value and save + reboot. Go into BIOS again and power off your system, then power on again and the value should be applied.
> Probably the same problem as in AIDA, try tRDRD_Sc = 1
> 
> On EC FW from 0003? Send me a PM to get back to normal.
> Did increasing SOC Voltage work?
> 
> Send me a PM.
> Supply voltage for the memory PHY.


Elmor, any reason my corsair lpx settings on 1107 won't work AT ALL on 9943? changing dram boot to 1.45 gives me an instant f9 and keeps looping f9, i have to hold the power button then reset cmos. All ive tried was keeping the same settings and it was f9 on cold boot and on restart. Ive gone back to 1107 for now as its fully stable, Hynix 2x8gb btw.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBManiac*
> 
> Running 7 Memtests now so will see how it holds up. I feel I've been lucky since day one as never had any stability issues with ryzen or memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just like to have the latest shiny bios cause I'm like that


You probably have the corsair ver 4.39 which is Samsung, compared to 5.39 which is Hynix, would be my only theory.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Previously highest stable mem clocks with 1107 BIOS, 1766MHz 14-15
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the new BIOS it's looking a little better, finally able to break the 1800MHz mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20170521-041142pfsev.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=3600c14pqslt.png


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrZoner*
> 
> Here is my C6H BIOS 9945 story. It definitely works a lot better with setting up the DRAM. CMOS defaults + setting DRAM to 3200 and it trained and booted right up. The automatic timings were a bit loose but close (16-16-16-38). I then entered in the G.Skill's 14-14-14-34 timings manually, which worked just fine. After that I decided to kick up the DRAM speed past 3200 and got it running at 3466 with the 14-14-14-34. I have also left nearly all the bios options at the defaults this time around:
> 
> The AIDA numbers are nearly impossible to tell apart from DRAM set to 3200 MHz and 18-14-14-34 timings, the latency is the only stat not within the margin of error running the benchmark. I am getting 71.3ns latency, before it was 77.6ns
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 9945 BIOS Options
> 
> 
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Manual]
> > FID [220]
> > DID [11]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3466MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
> - CPU Core Voltage Override [1.38750]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.08750]
> DRAM Voltage [1.40000]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.40000]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HWINFO under IBT load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: AIDA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1800X, 32 GB of G.Skill FlareX (4x8), other hardware specs in my previous posts if you care ...



yeah - something is not right with aid64 membench. Compared to aerotrack's post, with an 1800x at higher clocks, ram at higher freq, and very similar timings the 6-core above is doing the same numbers. Should scale with thread count, but it is not at all. Or it is just not a good measure with ryzen.


----------



## LBManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You probably have the corsair ver 4.39 which is Samsung, compared to 5.39 which is Hynix, would be my only theory.


No its Hynix for sure, current screen looks like this


Windows still doesn't read correct mem speed though, must be a new bug, seen plenty of mentions


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBManiac*
> 
> No its Hynix for sure, current screen looks like this


Ah very lucky, if i may make a suggestion (so youre not sitting there all night haha)

Open up 16 memtest windows (16 threads) and put around 850-870 on each, will be done MUCH faster. I got mine to 700% in 2hrs i believe (fell asleep so not sure), seems to be the fastest way to do it.


----------



## LBManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Ah very lucky, if i may make a suggestion (so youre not sitting there all night haha)
> 
> Open up 16 memtest windows (16 threads) and put around 850-870 on each, will be done MUCH faster. I got mine to 700% in 2hrs i believe (fell asleep so not sure), seems to be the fastest way to do it.


i'm going to stick on deep space 9 and probably does off lol, will see what it sits at when wake up









PS thanks for the tip on the timings and voltage, the 1.45v sorted the issue


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - something is not right with aid64 membench. Compared to aerotrack's post, with an 1800x at higher clocks, ram at higher freq, and very similar timings the 6-core above is doing the same numbers. Should scale with thread count, but it is not at all. Or it is just not a good measure with ryzen.


Might be my ancient version of AIDA









How did you manage to display memory clock in CPU-Z?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Might be my ancient version of AIDA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you manage to display memory clock in CPU-Z?


For some reason I think CPU-Z shows refclk/blck based overclocks, but not if you just set it to 3333 or higher without increasing refclk/blck.


----------



## neoark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> @Kanukio should wait for 24 hours from this post until he/she/it can click the links in this post.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/7jch56t5uohnnbz/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-9943.zip
> 
> If Hynix AFR 4x16GB or Samsung B 4x8GB, you might have more luck with this http://www.mediafire.com/file/2stmu39om14oa6b/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-9945.zip


Will this work better for: http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-led-32gb-2-x-16gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c16-memory-kit-white-led-cmu32gx4m2c3200c16 ? I can't get it more than 2666 with 1107 firmware !!


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoark*
> 
> Did anyone get http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-led-32gb-2-x-16gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c16-memory-kit-white-led-cmu32gx4m2c3200c16 to 3200 ? I can't get it past 2666 on 1107 firmware.


Try one of these:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/7jch56t5uohnnbz/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-9943.zip
> 
> If Hynix AFR 4x16GB or Samsung B 4x8GB, you might have more luck with this http://www.mediafire.com/file/2stmu39om14oa6b/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-9945.zip


----------



## SlayerEru

@elmor

I sent you a message back. I may also need a tool or way to revert back to my main settings from the 0003 EC Firmware update.

Its a good thing we are testing the beta now to check if these things are fixed.


----------



## beardlessduck

Add me to the list of people affected by the corrupted SPD. I have F4-3866C18-8GTZR (4x 8GB) G.Skill RGB. I tried running Thaiphoon Burner but now my problem is even worse.

Before running Thaiphoon burner: http://i.imgur.com/5e5LrQt.png

After: https://valid.x86.fr/6syw7p

No information shows up for RAM in any slot.

Does anyone have any idea what to do in this situation? I'm outside the RMA window from Newegg


----------



## EightCores

Can anyone tell me what version bios I should use for GSkill F4-3200C14 (factory 14-14-14-34-2N) 64GB (4x16)? Has anyone done this or OC this memory?


----------



## xyzkill3r

After about 48 hours of tweaking, I think I've finally figured out my Ryzen black screen issue. Nearly any stress test would black screen (within 5 minutes, usually within a few seconds). Tried everything under the sun. Another thread mentioned possibly NVIDIA drivers. I've got a hd7950, but maybe it's just graphics/pci related. Testing had shown my graphics card can't handle *any* adjustments to BCLK.

1.8v PLL set manual to 1.70

This single adjustment fixed my world. Maybe I'm ahead of myself cause I've only been running 15m in Aida stress, but it's so long for me.



Potato image, sorry.

Temps can't be right as Aida is reporting 14C max and HWInfo is reporting 3.8 from CPU and 8 from the motherboard.

Specs:
Custom monoblock cooling
AI Overclock: default (BCLK at 100)
1800x set to 36 multi
17D-16GTZR at 2133 (15-15-15-36)
Core volt (auto) reporting: 1.2
SoC volt (auto) reporting: .88

If you're having trouble with any graphics card, pci issue, or temps I can recommend trying to lowing 1.8v PLL.
Haven't done any graphics testing to see if it's affected and haven't started raising memory clocks yet.

Google shows this setting affects voltage for BCLK/PCI. If you rely on a higher BCLK, maybe don't lower it.


----------



## xyzkill3r

Well, still get a black screen every time I go 36.25 multi or higher.

Worst 1800x ever that can't go above 3.6


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyzkill3r*
> 
> Well, still get a black screen every time I go 36.25 multi or higher.
> 
> Worst 1800x ever that can't go above 3.6


Trying fixing your SOC to 1.1v. And fix your CPU volt at 1.35v and try again. DDR to at least 1.35v.


----------



## xyzkill3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Trying fixing your SOC to 1.1v. And fix your CPU volt at 1.35v and try again. DDR to at least 1.35v.


Yup, just retried. Aida64 stress crash 0s.
No matter what I've done I can't go over 3.6. Even core volt at 1.45.
Dram currently running at 2133.

Maybe my chip just hates my ram or my ram isn't supported.

This is on 9934.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beardlessduck*
> 
> Add me to the list of people affected by the corrupted SPD. I have F4-3866C18-8GTZR (4x 8GB) G.Skill RGB. I tried running Thaiphoon Burner but now my problem is even worse.
> 
> Before running Thaiphoon burner: http://i.imgur.com/5e5LrQt.png
> 
> After: https://valid.x86.fr/6syw7p
> 
> No information shows up for RAM in any slot.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what to do in this situation? I'm outside the RMA window from Newegg


1. What exactly were your Thaiphoon results, you said "tried running". Did it say error? If you need help checking with Thaiphoon, try this instructional link.

2. Your screen shot was of the general memory tab. What does your SPD information look like on CPU-Z?

If your SPD's are indeed corrupted, you can try for an RMA with G.Skill, or go ahead and flash your Sticks using Thaiphoon.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyzkill3r*
> 
> Yup, just retried. Aida64 stress crash 0s.
> No matter what I've done I can't go over 3.6. Even core volt at 1.45.
> Dram currently running at 2133.
> 
> Maybe my chip just hates my ram or my ram isn't supported.
> 
> This is on 9934.


Are you sure it isn't something like your PSU? Not going over 3.6 is definitely odd unless you seriously won the lottery of bad luck with CPU.


----------



## neoark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Try one of these:


I think my motherboard just bricked. I was able to boot into windows and then now mobs is stuck at error code 01 anyone can help!!


----------



## xyzkill3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Are you sure it isn't something like your PSU? Not going over 3.6 is definitely odd unless you seriously won the lottery of bad luck with CPU.


PSU is a EVGA Supernova 1300 G2.
Have been running a haswell OC, pump, 2x OC 7950 before this build. Makes me want to rule out the PSU only because I don't have another one to test with...


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoark*
> 
> I think my motherboard just bricked. I was able to boot into windows and then now mobs is stuck at error code 01 anyone can help!!


Read manual. Attempt flashback.


----------



## beardlessduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> 1. What exactly were your Thaiphoon results, you said "tried running". Did it say error? If you need help checking with Thaiphoon, try this instructional link.
> 
> 2. Your screen shot was of the general memory tab. What does your SPD information look like on CPU-Z?
> 
> If your SPD's are indeed corrupted, you can try for an RMA with G.Skill, or go ahead and flash your Sticks using Thaiphoon.


In Thaiphoon Burner, 3 of my sticks checked as CRC: OK and one failed. The 3 that checked as OK were missing information like "Manufacturer" so I flashed all of them from the Thaiphoon database. After rebooting, I could not even get into the BIOS with a 06 code until I took out the bad stick.

I managed to get a screenshot in the BIOS of the bad stick's SPD info before the 06 codes started happening:
http://i.imgur.com/JI6umyo.png

I've got 3 sticks in now and they seem fine in Thaiphoon Burner (http://i.imgur.com/uXU4AjU.png) so I guess it could be worse, but I don't know where to go from here. The 3 working sticks now appear to read correctly. Strangely, I had no issues before updating to the 9945 BIOS.

Edit: Before removing the bad RAM stick, CPU-Z didn't show me SPD information since the BIOS update. Now it shows it correctly for the 3 working sticks.

Edit2: Now all the sticks are failing CRC check in Thaiphoon Burner


----------



## elguero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Send me a PM and I'll help you get back.
> Extreme Tweaker/DRAM Timings will overwrite CBS menu items.
> 
> The VRM still works, but the CPU now uses an internally generated voltage instead of the external VRM on the MB. So you can change the value, but it won't affect anything inside the CPU. Only the CLDO_VDDP value works.
> 
> Damn, old bug is back.
> The setting is saved, but you need to power off once first before it actually applies. For example set the value and save + reboot. Go into BIOS again and power off your system, then power on again and the value should be applied.
> Probably the same problem as in AIDA, try tRDRD_Sc = 1
> 
> On EC FW from 0003? Send me a PM to get back to normal.
> Did increasing SOC Voltage work?
> 
> Send me a PM.
> Supply voltage for the memory PHY.


Increasing SOC voltage didn't work, I also tried BCLK to 100 because I did flash to 0003, but the board didn't like that at all, all things equal and only changing the BLCK from auto to 100 and the board wouldn't work.

What did work was using 105 BCLK and 37.25 multiplier to get as close to 3.9 ghz and 3200 MHz memory, and voila I can boot from a full power off with no problems at the first try!

I also increased the soc voltage from the 1.1 volts I was using to 1.2 volts.


----------



## hd326

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyzkill3r*
> 
> Well, still get a black screen every time I go 36.25 multi or higher.
> 
> Worst 1800x ever that can't go above 3.6


Did you try checking your 8 PIN CPU connection? I remember my computer wouldn't turn on because it only had the 4 pin connection.


----------



## AlexNJ

Anyone looking for one? I have an extra one that just came back from RMA. PM Me for details


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlexNJ*
> 
> Anyone looking for one? I have an extra one that just came back from RMA. PM Me for details


LOL, you might want to indicate what it is.


----------



## 1TM1

4x8 Hynix M-die can get tighter timings with both 9943 and 9945.
9943 runs at 3200, and 9945 made 3333 possible for the 1st time.
memory is four F4-3200C16-8GTZB from two kits of F4-3200C16D-16GTZB, same as F4-3200C16Q-32GTZB

9943: get 3200-14 max. Settings are Core=1.368, Dram=1.435, Dramboot=1.435, Vttddr=0.719, ProcODT=40
I started [email protected], then after the memory runs 3200 I set 1800X to 4000. All memory timings initally on Auto, then set CL to 14.
Latency 58.3ns per Passmark9.
It works up to 14-15-15-39.

9945: get 3333-16-19-19-49. Settings are Core=1.368, Dram=1.435, Dramboot=1.435, Vttddr=0.719, ProcODT=40
when testing higher bootstraps I keep memory timings on Auto. 3333 boots up to 14-15-15-49, but CB15 sometimes fails.
Passmark latency is 58.98ns. 3333 is not stable as cinebench crashes occasionally. No further voltage tuning was done yet.
3200 also works to 14-15-15-39

I flashed C6H back to 9943 as it runs more stable with this 4x8 (no CB crashes yet) and gives lower latency.
Keeping it at 3200-14-16-16-39 for now.


----------



## AlexNJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> LOL, you might want to indicate what you it is.


I Have a extra Crosshair VI that I want to get rid of lol. sorry.


----------



## neoark

9945 and http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-led-32gb-2-x-16gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c16-memory-kit-white-led-cmu32gx4m2c3200c16?utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_source=VigLink-2470763&utm_term=6146846&utm_content=&utm_campaign=12727402&Link_name=Certified+Refurbished%3A+Up+To+60%25+Off Can't even get it too 2666 anymore. It is stuck at 2100.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beardlessduck*
> 
> In Thaiphoon Burner, 3 of my sticks checked as CRC: OK and one failed. The 3 that checked as OK were missing information like "Manufacturer" so I flashed all of them from the Thaiphoon database. After rebooting, I could not even get into the BIOS with a 06 code until I took out the bad stick.
> 
> I managed to get a screenshot in the BIOS of the bad stick's SPD info before the 06 codes started happening:
> http://i.imgur.com/JI6umyo.png
> 
> I've got 3 sticks in now and they seem fine in Thaiphoon Burner (http://i.imgur.com/uXU4AjU.png) so I guess it could be worse, but I don't know where to go from here. The 3 working sticks now appear to read correctly. Strangely, I had no issues before updating to the 9945 BIOS.
> 
> Edit: Before removing the bad RAM stick, CPU-Z didn't show me SPD information since the BIOS update. Now it shows it correctly for the 3 working sticks.


I'd suggest a PM to Voodoo Jungle on this forum, the author of Thaiphoon. I would bet he can help. A very good guy who supports his product.


----------



## beardlessduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I'd suggest a PM to Voodoo Jungle on this forum, the author of Thaiphoon. I would bet he can help. A very good guy who supports his product.


Thanks for your help! I think that stick needs to be RMAed at this point because I can't even get into the BIOS with it installed. Hopefully G.Skill won't give me too much trouble.


----------



## xyzkill3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hd326*
> 
> Did you try checking your 8 PIN CPU connection? I remember my computer wouldn't turn on because it only had the 4 pin connection.


It was a good thought and I double checked all my connections.

I should clarify the only time I get the black screen is when I try to bench or stress. I haven't tried gaming or anything else. POST and into Windows is just fine. Try to cinebench or Aida stress or prime95 and black screen. Computer is still on and looks like it's running, but screen is black. Only way to restart is to press "retry" or "clear cmos" as the power button and "reset" don't shut down or restart the computer.


----------



## warreng5995

*I need help PLEASE...*









Hey all, haven't posted for a while now, just been so busy... Anyway, waaaaaaaaayyyy back on page 367, one of my last "full" posts that i made, was again discussing this problem I was having with "random" crashes (Link to that post http://bit.ly/2qDqRGOhttp://bit.ly/2qDqRGO) . Even though I was Not doing any OC or anything.

At first I thought it was my RX480 graphics card, as it would blink to show an "error" had occured when the system crashed. So I returned it and got a EVGA Geforce 1060FTW... crashes still continued.

What I got speaking with several people earlier in this thread was basically that, it was believed that the AM3 bracket on my Corsair 115i was not evenly distributing pressure, and therefore was not cooling correctly, due to the AM3 backplate I was using _(even though others were using AM3 without issue...)_. Which I was using that backplate because I had been waiting for Corsair to ship my AM4 bracket... which I finally got after about a month and half or so... Anyway, after exhausting other "fixes" to no avail, I just decided to wait on the AM4 bracket.

I was able to "stop" the crashes if I *down-clocked this 1700x to 3.0ghz.*.. anything more and the crashes continued.

However, even at 3.0ghz I found I had a strange problem with recording video, the video would just stop recording somewhere between 20 min to at most 1 hour. At first I just thought it was my webcam software. But then even my PlayOn program _(which records video from sites like netflix, ABC, amazon etc, to view offline later)_ would also never record for more than an hour at most, usually stopping around 40 minuets.

Anyway long story short_*er*_...
I finally made the time a few days ago to pull the mb change back to the original AM4 Asus backplate, installed the new Corsair AM4 bracket, used Arctic (MX3 i think it was) thermal paste.
Also updated from 0038 to the newest 1201 BIOS

*But alas... when I changed the ryzen speed just up to 3.4ghz... the same crashes continued....*

So yesterday or so, I was scanning through some of the last 1000 pages







of this thread to see what other info I could find, and saw some people mention that the Asus AI3 software was causing random crashes. So I thought I would uninstall it, however it kept giving me an installashield error message every time I tried. So finally I tried to use CCleaner to get rid of it, but when I rebooted it was STILL there in the start up programs.... So finally I figured if it would just fix this stupid computer so I could get some work done, I would format the whole SSD HDD again, and reinstall everything.

Well I did that today, but even when Windows 10 was reinstalling, it crashed yet again..... and did so several most times after windows was fully isntalled and running.... so it was not the asus ai3 software....
*

I am at a real loss here. I don't know what I can do at this point. I'm starting to wonder it this SSD HDD is bad or something, even though it passes all smart tests, and is only like 10 months old.
As if it is not that, then the only other things I would know is if its either the mb or this ryzen processor or both at this point.*

All I know is that the entire reason I even built this system, is because my laptop was dying _(it was also doing random crashes, only that they started happening when I tried to do anything, sometimes even just booting into windows 7)_ So I built this computer so I could get video's edited, instead of working on the computer all the time. Now here it is 3 months later... and I'm STILL working on this thing to no avail, and I don't have the cash to just go back and buy a new x99 and 6800k..... further this is my only computer for everything, so I can't just _"send it out"_ or have it completely down for several weeks.... I've always done all of my own computer work anyway, unless it was a laptop under warranty or something...

I have once again down clocked this 1700x back to 3.0ghz - ram is 2133mhz. I just don't know what else to do, I can't even use it anywhere close to the rated speed... let alone oc.

*Does anyone have any idea of what it could be???
Or has anyone else had this issue????*























Any help would be *Greatly* Appreciated

*Specs:*

*Ryzen 1700x
*Corsair Hydro Series H115i AIO CPU Water Cooler with new AM4+ mount and backplate
*4 other 140mm Corsair case fans
*Asus Crosshair VI mobo
*G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4 24000) Desktop Memory Model F4-3000C15Q-
32GRK - currently running at 2133mhz
*EVGA GeForce GTX 1060 6GB FTW+ GAMING ACX 3.0
*CORSAIR RMi Series RM850i 850W
*Crucial MX200 SSD 500gb Boot drive
*Corsair Obsidian Series 750D Case
*
~Thanks*
.... and sorry for the long post


----------



## beardlessduck

@warreng5995

Have you tried just putting one of your 4 sticks of RAM in and seeing if it crashes?


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beardlessduck*
> 
> @warreng5995
> 
> Have you tried just putting one of your 4 sticks of RAM in and seeing if it crashes?


Yep... I should have mentioned that too.


----------



## xyzkill3r

@warreng5995

It sounds like we've been dealing with the same issue.

Try to reduce your 1.8V PLL. I had my stock settings (1800x 3.6 and ram 2133) stable with it set at 1.7v.
Still can't touch settings outside of stock without crashing, but it's a useable and stable system at stock nonetheless for now.


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyzkill3r*
> 
> @warreng5995
> 
> It sounds like we've been dealing with the same issue.
> 
> Try to reduce your 1.8V PLL. I had my stock settings (1800x 3.6 and ram 2133) stable with it set at 1.7v.
> Still can't touch settings outside of stock without crashing, but it's a useable and stable system at stock nonetheless for now.


Ok, I'll give that a try.


----------



## MrZoner

Update on my 4x G.Skill Flare X : I eventually failed a memtest at 3466, but passed several hours at 3200. The perf difference seemed negligable so I am not exactly heartbroken, but I am still left wondering if it can be coaxed to running reliably past 3200. I had even booted it up at 3600 as a quick test earlier so I am still hopeful about getting more out of the ram I have.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrZoner*
> 
> Update on my 4x G.Skill Flare X : I eventually failed a memtest at 3466, but passed several hours at 3200. The perf difference seemed negligable so I am not exactly heartbroken, but I am still left wondering if it can be coaxed to running reliably past 3200. I had even booted it up at 3600 as a quick test earlier so I am still hopeful about getting more out of the ram I have.


I am on the same boat as you. 3200 is easy with 4x8gb. I had to move to 15-15-15-15-35-2T to pass multiple hours of Memtest @ 3466. But definitely possible. 3600 is another shoe altogether and will be difficult since we're using 4 sticks instead of 2.


----------



## Naeem

Finally i am able to hit 2933mhz on my Trident Z RGB 3000mhz c 16 , 4 x 8GB ram

but write speed seems very slow i was getting around 39000+ with 2666mhz ram ?


----------



## xyzkill3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> Finally i am able to hit 2933mhz on my Trident Z RGB 3000mhz c 16 , 4 x 8GB ram
> 
> but write speed seems very slow i was getting around 39000+ with 2666mhz ram ?


There was a post a few pages back for worse performance in Aida I think. Try:

tRDRD_sc = 1


----------



## icebalm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> For Linux/VM users: Good news! The IOMMU got patched, and the groupings are sane now. You can do PCI passthrough without needing a patched kernel.


Strange, both my top most PCIe x16 slots show up in the same IOMMU group. What magic did you perform to get this changed?


----------



## Reikoji

Welp for the first time a new bios didnt work for me. Got rated timings to post, cool, but windows bsod instantly, then i couldnt successfully train mem, even with original working settings. So back to 1107 (1201).

Small bug report tho, prod_ODT is in 2 places, and changing one doesnt change the other.


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyzkill3r*
> 
> There was a post a few pages back for worse performance in Aida I think. Try:
> 
> tRDRD_sc = 1


with Auto it is showing 1 already i set it 1 manually and it booted with 2133mhz insted


----------



## eyetrippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyzkill3r*
> 
> Yup, just retried. Aida64 stress crash 0s.
> No matter what I've done I can't go over 3.6. Even core volt at 1.45.
> Dram currently running at 2133.
> 
> Maybe my chip just hates my ram or my ram isn't supported.
> 
> This is on 9934.


Try your ram sticks individually.

Sounds a lot like my issues when had a bad ram stick


----------



## Seth-01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seth-01*
> 
> At first my rig :
> - Ryzen 1700 with Noctua NH-D14
> - Asus Crosshair VI Hero flashed with 9943 beta bios
> - 2x8 GB GSkill Trident Z F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
> Since the beginning no way to have my RAM work or boot at 3200 MHz. 2933 Work fine and stable. I tried all bios and settings to have my RAM boot at 3200 MHz and my hope was high with this new AGESA bios update.
> 
> Absolutely no way &#8230;. 3200 Mhz is just impossible. Always the mobo boot with 1 bip and then reboot again to find my memory frequency selected at 2133 MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK then rules with 2933 MHz but &#8230;. an idea &#8230;. I tried the new 3066 ratio and it's boot !! Under windows it's ok, CPUZ can't see the RAM frequency but HWInfo can. Nice it works !! I reboot, and under RAM ratio i select the 3333 MHz ratio. It works also !!! Wow &#8230;.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not give anotgher try. What about the 3466 MHz ratio. Selected, reboot and &#8230;. I work again. Under windows HWInfo confirm the frequency at 1733 MHz. What the hell and *** !!! Quick test with Cinebench 15 and Firestrike and its stable at the moment. Very impressive but cant understand why 3200 MHz is impossible but 3466 MHz work perfectly. Goal reached for me with at least 3200 MHz for RAM. I can follow testing the thing !
> 
> Great bios for me ! THX to ASUS and AMD making this possible. No regrets buying this wonderful motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for bad english)


arfff come from a full power off rig and .... 1 quick bip when i power on and RAM speed at 2133 MHz


----------



## eyetrippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seth-01*
> 
> arfff come from a full power off rig and .... 1 quick bip when i power on and RAM speed at 2133 MHz


This is the crap that bugs me.

Spend hours stability testing and think you're good then you dare to turn it off...


----------



## Karpata

Hello guys

I'm still having issues with my build. I couldn't solve the shutdown problem yet and today is the second time that my PC just won't get past Q-Code 8 for seemingly no reason. Last time it fixed itself after a day and maybe it will again this time but I want to finally sort things out. I read on several Forums that it might be a pressure problem with the EK-Supremacy block and I know I have read a similar solution here somewhere aswell. If somebody could please elaborate which part exactly I have to remove in the Waterblock to fix this I'd be very grateful.
Also I read somebody fixed a similar problem by replacing the rubber backplate thing that came with the waterblock with the stock one. The sticky one that's a pain to remove sometimes. Can anybody please confirm this?

Thanks in advance guys.

EDIT: Shutdown Problem as in NOT shutting down properly and not random shutdowns as my wording might let you believe so I really doubt it's a temperature issue. I'm sitting at 35C under load.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karpata*
> 
> Hello guys
> 
> I'm still having issues with my build. I couldn't solve the shutdown problem yet and today is the second time that my PC just won't get past Q-Code 8 for seemingly no reason. Last time it fixed itself after a day and maybe it will again this time but I want to finally sort things out. I read on several Forums that it might be a pressure problem with the EK-Supremacy block and I know I have read a similar solution here somewhere aswell. If somebody could please elaborate which part exactly I have to remove in the Waterblock to fix this I'd be very grateful.
> Also I read somebody fixed a similar problem by replacing the rubber backplate thing that came with the waterblock with the stock one. The sticky one that's a pain to remove sometimes. Can anybody please confirm this?
> 
> Thanks in advance guys.


First check to see if this happens at optimised defaults, that includes no memory profiles.


----------



## gupsterg

Updated post 10 & 43 with CPU batch/country in Ryzen Meory Stabiulity testing thread.

[email protected] 1.05v---BIOS 9943---HCI---~4000%

ProcODT: [Auto] (53.3Ω assumed in UEFI 9943) CPU Batch: UA 1713PGT Country: Malaysia





@Silent Scone

You may recall our discussions on my rig not reaching higher than say 2933MHz or 3200MHz depending on which CPU I used. And I highlighted I tried BCLK/Lower straps/ProcODT, etc, etc. I stated "And are "we" saying training failure has nothing to do with firmware?" in this post.

So CPU sample 3 was stuck at ~2933MHz strap prior to UEFI 9943,I could with some BCLK tweaking coax 3126MHz. With UEFI 9943 using strap 3066MHz 14-13-13-13-34-1T was possible with VBOOT/VDIMM: 1.35V SOC: 0.975V. 3200MHz strap did not work (will try The Stilt's/Elmor's posted info in C6H) and ProcODT/Fail_CNT, etc stock.

So to me it is clear that previously it was not my hardware or settings/methods used but firmware restricting what I could gain







.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Updated post 10 & 43 with CPU batch/country in Ryzen Meory Stabiulity testing thread.
> 
> [email protected] 1.05v---BIOS 9943---HCI---~4000%
> 
> ProcODT: [Auto] (53.3Ω assumed in UEFI 9943) CPU Batch: UA 1713PGT Country: Malaysia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Silent Scone
> 
> You may recall our discussions on my rig not reaching higher than say 2933MHz or 3200MHz depending on which CPU I used. And I highlighted I tried BCLK/Lower straps/ProcODT, etc, etc. I stated "And are "we" saying training failure has nothing to do with firmware?" in this post.
> 
> So CPU sample 3 was stuck at ~2933MHz strap prior to UEFI 9943,I could with some BCLK tweaking coax 3126MHz. With UEFI 9943 using strap 3066MHz 14-13-13-13-34-1T was possible with VBOOT/VDIMM: 1.35V SOC: 0.975V. 3200MHz strap did not work (will try The Stilt's/Elmor's posted info in C6H) and ProcODT/Fail_CNT, etc stock.
> 
> So to me it is clear that previously it was not my hardware or settings/methods used but firmware restricting what I could gain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Who knows. If you don't know what rules have changed, you can't be sure either way. I didn't say it was your hardware, I said you could have likely dialled it out if you took a systematic approach.


----------



## Landm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> @Kanukio should wait for 24 hours from this post until he/she/it can click the links in this post.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/7jch56t5uohnnbz/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-9943.zip
> 
> If Hynix AFR 4x16GB or Samsung B 4x8GB, you might have more luck with this http://www.mediafire.com/file/2stmu39om14oa6b/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-9945.zip


I've been waiting for this, but unfortunately it was way worse than before for me.
Unable to boot at anything but 2133 when 1201 and older at least lets me boot at 2666.

RAM: F4-3200C14D-32GVR


----------



## Clukos

For those having instability issues with memory try raising the 3 tRFC values, I've set mine to 374-278-171 and I've seen great results so far. I've been able to push my memory even lower at 14-14-14-32-50 and lower some sub-timings as well without issues:



















@elmor is it possible to change tREF? I haven't found any setting about it in the BIOS, maybe I'm missing something


----------



## krissbay

@Elmor please give X370-Prime User some love too and tell us when we can expect a new Bios


----------



## MarkPost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seth-01*
> 
> At first my rig :
> - Ryzen 1700 with Noctua NH-D14
> - Asus Crosshair VI Hero flashed with 9943 beta bios
> - 2x8 GB GSkill Trident Z F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
> Since the beginning no way to have my RAM work or boot at 3200 MHz. 2933 Work fine and stable. I tried all bios and settings to have my RAM boot at 3200 MHz and my hope was high with this new AGESA bios update.
> 
> Absolutely no way &#8230;. 3200 Mhz is just impossible. Always the mobo boot with 1 bip and then reboot again to find my memory frequency selected at 2133 MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK then rules with 2933 MHz but &#8230;. an idea &#8230;. I tried the new 3066 ratio and it's boot !! Under windows it's ok, CPUZ can't see the RAM frequency but HWInfo can. Nice it works !! I reboot, and under RAM ratio i select the 3333 MHz ratio. It works also !!! Wow &#8230;.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not give anotgher try. What about the 3466 MHz ratio. Selected, reboot and &#8230;. I work again. Under windows HWInfo confirm the frequency at 1733 MHz. What the hell and *** !!! Quick test with Cinebench 15 and Firestrike and its stable at the moment. Very impressive but cant understand why 3200 MHz is impossible but 3466 MHz work perfectly. Goal reached for me with at least 3200 MHz for RAM. I can follow testing the thing !
> 
> Great bios for me ! THX to ASUS and AMD making this possible. No regrets buying this wonderful motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for bad english)


Exactly the same here. 3200 is a no go, but with new beta BIOS it boots and run at 3333 happily









Its clear there is some bug with 3200


----------



## widonwaker

Guys something weird here.

BIOS 1107:
Ryzen 1700x, 3,8Ghz OC, 32Gb RAM 2666Mhz 16-18-18-36
3D Mark Firestrike Physics Score: 19307
Cinebench R15 Multicore: 1640

BIOS 9945:
Ryzen 1700x, 3,8Ghz OC, 32Gb RAM 3061Mhz 16-18-18-36
3D Mark Firestrike Physics Score: 18993
Cinebench R15 Multicore: 1627

I've done multiple tests and I sometimes scored even lower. How is it possible?


----------



## Timur Born

Disabling Geardown allows me to boot 3600-14-14-14-34-1T. But Aida's read speed then changes from 48000 mb/s to 28000 mb/s.


----------



## Seth-01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyetrippy*
> 
> This is the crap that bugs me.
> 
> Spend hours stability testing and think you're good then you dare to turn it off...


seems to be a cold bug. Went to bios and select agin the 3466 ratio save reboot and its ok again


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Who knows. If you don't know what rules have changed, you can't be sure either way. I didn't say it was your hardware, I said you could have likely dialled it out if you took a systematic approach.


I did highlight in my posts at the time I had tried ProcODT, etc. So I would have tried to "dailled it out" but to me it read as if you felt my process was to blame rather than firmware holding my setup back. And yes I do take a systematic approach to OC'ing, always have







.

Testing 3466MHz now on HCI MemTest







and looks like she's holding it steady







.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> yeah - something is not right with aid64 membench. Compared to aerotrack's post, with an 1800x at higher clocks, ram at higher freq, and very similar timings the 6-core above is doing the same numbers. Should scale with thread count, but it is not at all. Or it is just not a good measure with ryzen.


where did you get turbovcore from, please?


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> where did you get turbovcore from, please?


Part of elmors tool kit; link on first page


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Any idea how to get the notification back on ZenStates?
> 
> The actual service is working fine but I've lost the notification.


Sorry if I've just missed a reply, but I don't have a notification.

@elmor or anyone, do you know how to get the notification back so I can edit ZenStates?


----------



## Flyn08

Guys how can I check if I'm still on 0003 EC FW?

Elmor said Tha cold boot looping can be caused by that but I cannot verify if I'm stuck with it or not.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Sorry if I've just missed a reply, but I don't have a notification.
> 
> @elmor or anyone, do you know how to get the notification back so I can edit ZenStates?


Never mind, for some reason AsusZenStates.exe had been deleted. Pretty sure I didn't do it so I'll keep an eye on it.

Might have been a virus scan quarantine thing - I'll add the folder to ignored.


----------



## Mandarb

Aaaarrrgh. Everything was fine yesterday, today for some reason, with the exact same settings I can't cold boot anymore. Training fails EVERY time.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Disabling Geardown allows me to boot 3600-14-14-14-34-1T. But Aida's read speed then changes from 48000 mb/s to 28000 mb/s.


Setting TrdrdSC to 1 helped, Aida read speed is up to 53000 mb/s now. I checked the Auto value before and it was 1, but meanwhile it changed itself to a higher value.

Would be nice if this was stable, will check another day.


----------



## Crysis90

I've installed BIOS 9943 Friday evening.
I have to say that this new BIOS in incredibly good for me.

Not only Cold Boot is *totally* disappeared in my rig, but now platform seems to be much more reactive.
I was previously using BIOS 1002 since March.

New BIOS now allows me to set my Trident Z F4-3200C14D-16GTZ at 3600 Mhz CL14 and CT1 without needing to increase BCLK frequency.
I found perfectly fine and stable settings with these:

VDRAM 1.4 V
VDRAM Boot 1.45 V
VSOC 1.1 V
ProcODT 60 ohm

Everything runs fine without any problem.
Cold Boot totally disappered.



I also have noticed some performance improvements with new BIOS:



With old 1002 BIOS, CPU settled @ 3.85 Ghz all-cores and RAM settled @ 3600 Mhz CL14 CR1T (BCLK overclock) my highest score was 1771 pts.
Now, same settings for CPU & RAM but with new 9943 BIOS and no BCLK overclock, my highest score is 1783 pts.

Not bad.

Wonder if same increase in performance may be achievable at higher CPU frequencies.
I will surely try to beat my 1901 pts Cinebench R15 score with CPU @ 4.11 Ghz.

I really, really have to thank you Elmor for bringing us this new BIOS.
Cold Boot was a terribly annoying thing, overclock and training for RAMs was very tricky too with older BIOSes.

Now it seems to me like an entirely new platform to use and to deal with.
I've also noticed a little decrease on CPU voltage requirements on my 1700X.
With 1002 BIOS, wasn't able to BOOT at 3.85 Ghz OC with voltages lower than 1.25 V.
Now, I've tried 1.24 V and runs fine also under 7/8 consecutives runs of Cinebench.

I am very happy with these improvements.
That's what I was hoping to get when I used to ask you if newer BIOSes could have brought some OC improvements.

Thank you.


----------



## BoMbY

F* me. I didn't want to believe it before, but DIMM sockets A2/B2 do actually seem to have a better signal quality, or whatever. But with this post I'll probably jinx it.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> F* me. I didn't want to believe it before, but DIMM sockets A2/B2 do actually seem to have a better signal quality, or whatever. But with this post I'll probably jinx it.


Isnt that what the manual suggests using when using 2 sticks?


----------



## gupsterg

Yes, but as board uses Asus T-Topolgy it should "work" the same, but perhaps quirk of platform at moment. We were seeing differing tRFC values when using (x)1 slots but it wasn't really happening as Elmor explained after they tested in their labs.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah, not really much of a revelation there lol


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Isnt that what the manual suggests using when using 2 sticks?


I'm not sure if it is in the manual, but it is a common suggestion. I had problems in that slots before, so I switched to A1/B1 some time ago. But now it does seem to be clear, the sockets A2/B2 do produce less random bit errors with the same settings, so I guess they must have a better signal quality. I just don't really understand what the big physical difference is?

Edit: Less meaning, just now I got one after 162% coverage with HCI memtest. Damn.


----------



## SlayerEru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seth-01*
> 
> seems to be a cold bug. Went to bios and select agin the 3466 ratio save reboot and its ok again


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flyn08*
> 
> Guys how can I check if I'm still on 0003 EC FW?
> 
> Elmor said Tha cold boot looping can be caused by that but I cannot verify if I'm stuck with it or not.


Well I can say that with or without it on my case didnt seem to make any difference it seem.

It only boot loop once if i manually add the timings in. DOCP mode it boot loop 3 times. It goes off every time it reaches AA then it goes to 07 then it boot loops. I'm using 9945 now, after I reverted out from the EC firmware 0003.


----------



## skullbringer

Just a general question regarding Fail_CNT: Default setting is 1, so why does the board try 2 post cycles before booting safe settings?
When setting Fail_CNT manually, the board retries the exact number of tries you specify, for example Fail_CNT = 5 results in 5 unsuccessful posts before botting safe settings.

Except a setting of 1 (default) always does 2 cycles. Why?


----------



## Mandarb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Landm*
> 
> I've been waiting for this, but unfortunately it was way worse than before for me.
> Unable to boot at anything but 2133 when 1201 and older at least lets me boot at 2666.
> 
> RAM: F4-3200C14D-32GVR


I do have the Trident Z variant of that configuration. Pretty sure they are Samsung B-Die. If they are, have you tried procODT 80ohm or 96ohm? Mine boot at both for me, but 96ohm is slightly better.
Change the value under the DRAM timing control, leave the one under AMD CBS at auto.


----------



## bluej511

So guys i gave 9943 a try (again) and changed the VDDP (under the amd options whatever its called) to 975mv. Seems to have solved the f9 issue.

Ive set my OC ad ram and it still doesnt seem to like the timings i had set under 1107. Was at 14-15-15-15-34 and now im at 15-16-16-16-36. The previous settings on 9943 just keep looping until Windows give me a diagnosing w10 screen where i have to press restart now.

Anyway to set em so they stick or is it a pickier BIOS? Would be nice to have the extra reduction in latency considering it was HCI stable.


----------



## YoDevil

I seriously hope slots A2/B2 are not better than A1/B1, or else i messed up pretty hard.
My logic told me slots 1 would be the go-to for single Double-Channel config, you know, cause 1 is prettier than 2, lol.
Now i have 1cm clearence above the sticks, cause of a hard tube of my loop, cannot really swap it without draining the whole loop :/


----------



## kingzero

Ive got F4-4266C19D-16GTZKW RAM. And until now i could not POST with 3200 and above. it would always result in "F9". Ive tried all previous BIOS. Ive experimented with many different settings. Different Straps, BCLK, Voltages. Ive already resigned myself that its probably the CPU.

Well the new 9943 solved my problem. Ive finally managed to boot into windows with 3466MHz. Ill be doing further testing later.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YoDevil*
> 
> I seriously hope slots A2/B2 are not better than A1/B1, or else i messed up pretty hard.
> My logic told me slots 1 would be the go-to for single Double-Channel config, you know, cause 1 is prettier than 2, lol.
> Now i have 1cm clearence above the sticks, cause of a hard tube of my loop, cannot really swap it without draining the whole loop :/


Manual says recommended is A2-B2 in dual channel configuration, now im not sure if it makes any difference but only way to test would be to test both configs in Aida64 memory benchmark. If there's no difference then i wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Landm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> I do have the Trident Z variant of that configuration. Pretty sure they are Samsung B-Die. If they are, have you tried procODT 80ohm or 96ohm? Mine boot at both for me, but 96ohm is slightly better.
> Change the value under the DRAM timing control, leave the one under AMD CBS at auto.


They are B-die.

I tried ProcODT at 80 in the AMD CBS but still no go.
But, I didn't know that the option was also now under DRAM Timing Control so I went there and set it to 96.

HWInfo and CPU-Z says my RAM is now running 3200 MHz at 14-14-14-34, but Task Manager says 1067 (2133). I think I'm gonna trust HWInfo and CPU-Z over Task Manager, but are anyone else seeing the same?

Also, thank you for informing of ProcODT in DRAM Timing Control!


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> I'm not sure if it is in the manual, but it is a common suggestion. I had problems in that slots before, so I switched to A1/B1 some time ago. But now it does seem to be clear, the sockets A2/B2 do produce less random bit errors with the same settings, so I guess they must have a better signal quality. I just don't really understand what the big physical difference is?


You always want to populate the slots at the end of the line first and work inward. The reasons for it can get into complex transmission line theory but the DRAMs have the terminators onboard and you always want the terminators at the end of the line. A1 / B1 are earlier on the line than A2 / B2.


----------



## neoark

Anyone know how to root to recovery mode on windows 10? f8 doesn't seem to work.


----------



## Mandarb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Landm*
> 
> They are B-die.
> 
> I tried ProcODT at 80 in the AMD CBS but still no go.
> But, I didn't know that the option was also now under DRAM Timing Control so I went there and set it to 96.
> 
> HWInfo and CPU-Z says my RAM is now running 3200 MHz at 14-14-14-34, but Task Manager says 1067 (2133). I think I'm gonna trust HWInfo and CPU-Z over Task Manager, but are anyone else seeing the same?
> 
> Also, thank you for informing of ProcODT in DRAM Timing Control!


Have never checked task manager before, it's also at 1067MHz for me. Rest says 1667MHz and there are speed improvements, so I'm going to believe HWinfo.


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karpata*
> 
> Hello guys
> 
> I'm still having issues with my build. I couldn't solve the shutdown problem yet and today is the second time that my PC just won't get past Q-Code 8 for seemingly no reason. Last time it fixed itself after a day and maybe it will again this time but I want to finally sort things out. I read on several Forums that it might be a pressure problem with the EK-Supremacy block and I know I have read a similar solution here somewhere aswell. If somebody could please elaborate which part exactly I have to remove in the Waterblock to fix this I'd be very grateful.
> Also I read somebody fixed a similar problem by replacing the rubber backplate thing that came with the waterblock with the stock one. The sticky one that's a pain to remove sometimes. Can anybody please confirm this?
> 
> Thanks in advance guys.
> 
> EDIT: Shutdown Problem as in NOT shutting down properly and not random shutdowns as my wording might let you believe so I really doubt it's a temperature issue. I'm sitting at 35C under load.


The backplate gasket for the supremacy block needs extra electrical insulation. Some people in this thread have layered the gasket from the included backplate onto theirs. Apparently also EK will supply a new gasket upon request. I personally used kapton tape.


----------



## Flyn08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlayerEru*
> 
> It only boot loop once if i manually add the timings in. DOCP mode it boot loop 3 times. It goes off every time it reaches AA then it goes to 07 then it boot loops. I'm using 9945 now, after I reverted out from the EC firmware 0003.


Same here, exactly the same.

How do you revert from 0003? Is it sufficient to make a bios flashback?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Might be my ancient version of AIDA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you manage to display memory clock in CPU-Z?


could be the version, but others with the recent version are seeing the same.
CPUZ... I just opened it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoark*
> 
> Anyone know how to root to recovery mode on windows 10? f8 doesn't seem to work.


in an admin cmnd prompt: _bcdedit /set {bootmgr} displaybootmenu yes_
disable with "no"


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> could be the version, but others with the recent version are seeing the same.
> CPUZ... I just opened it.


You are still using BCLK to get to 3466 so it's not that. CPU-Z doesn't display memory clock if you go above the 3200 strap for whatever reason


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> You are still using BCLK to get to 3466 so it's not that. CPU-Z doesn't display memory clock if you go above the 3200 strap for whatever reason


I have 3466 on bclk 100. Leme plug that machine back in and see. (Apex/7700K is on the bench atm).


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flyn08*
> 
> Same here, exactly the same.
> 
> How do you revert from 0003? Is it sufficient to make a bios flashback?


UEFI 0003 contained Asus EC firmware flash, so even if you flash to newer UEFI that will still be there. PM Elmor and he can guide you on reverting Asus EC FW.

The PSU powered down boot issue is not what in the main is referred to in this thread as cold boot issue AFAIK. Cold boot issue from what I gather is basically shutdown PC from OS and PSU still have power active/mobo, when user startup PC, then they got memory training issues intermittently. So far on 9943 this has disappeared for me, in the sense stable settings for 2933MHz, 3066MHz, 3333MHz and 3466MHz work as they should without going Q-Code: F9 intermittently on mobo post..

When power is removed from PSU/mobo I could only use 2666MHz on my setup without an issue. IIRC on 1002/0902 I could on 2933MHz *but* it did do multiple boots as fail_CNT was 3 IIRC in those ROMs.


----------



## SkItZo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoark*
> 
> Anyone know how to root to recovery mode on windows 10? f8 doesn't seem to work.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> in an admin cmnd prompt: _bcdedit /set {bootmgr} displaybootmenu yes_
> disable with "no"


PC Settings, search for "Advanced startup" works too


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> You always want to populate the slots at the end of the line first and work inward. The reasons for it can get into complex transmission line theory but the DRAMs have the terminators onboard and you always want the terminators at the end of the line. A1 / B1 are earlier on the line than A2 / B2.


Ahh, so the electrons don't jump the fence, because there's a stone wall at that end ...


----------



## SlayerEru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flyn08*
> 
> Same here, exactly the same.
> 
> How do you revert from 0003? Is it sufficient to make a bios flashback?


You would have to Private Message Elmor for the Bios that will take off EC 0003 Firmware off and have it back to normal as it was.

But from what I been through on it so far, on 0003 Firmware or not, I still had to manually add the timings in and just get one boot loop.

The bios 9943- 9945 may have fixed some cold boots for some, but it still seems a memory training issue still remain.

Hopefully they be able to figure out whats been causing it and able to fix it.


----------



## huyee

So far for 2 x 16 3200 C16, booting is a-okay, but always gives error or bsod on 1st or 2nd loop of bit pattern test in TPU memtest. I've tried VDDP 975 -> 960, step of 1 decrements but no luck.
Anyone know if any other things I can try?


----------



## Flyn08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> UEFI 0003 contained Asus EC firmware flash, so even if you flash to newer UEFI that will still be there. PM Elmor and he can guide you on reverting Asus EC FW.
> 
> The PSU powered down boot issue is not what in the main is referred to in this thread as cold boot issue AFAIK. Cold boot issue from what I gather is basically shutdown PC from OS and PSU still have power active/mobo, when user startup PC, then they got memory training issues intermittently. So far on 9943 this has disappeared for me, in the sense stable settings for 2933MHz, 3066MHz, 3333MHz and 3466MHz work as they should without going Q-Code: F9 intermittently on mobo post..
> 
> When power is removed from PSU/mobo I could only use 2666MHz on my setup without an issue. IIRC on 1002/0902 I could on 2933MHz *but* it did do multiple boots as fail_CNT was 3 IIRC in those ROMs.


Ok o.o i sent a pm to elmor.

oh, nice to know :/ So...What should i do with the issue "power is removed from PSU/mobo"? What is causing it?

I can't understand the concept behind the problem.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkItZo*
> 
> PC Settings, search for "Advanced startup" works too


doesn't quite do the same thing.


----------



## SlayerEru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flyn08*
> 
> Ok o.o i sent a pm to elmor.
> 
> oh, nice to know :/ So...What should i do with the issue "power is removed from PSU/mobo"? What is causing it?
> 
> I can't understand the concept behind the problem.


Actually Elmor had said the DRAM cold boot bug was fixed when the AC power is on the off state (meaning no power is in the system) but that issue still remains for some on 9943 and 9945.

I never had a Dram Training issue (except for one if i use D.O.C.P) if there is still power left in the system but I would like to have my LED lights off when the system is off and the only way to do that is to Enable ErP to either S4 or S4 & S5 and have LED lights turned off when its been powered off.

-> And That is where the cold Dram Training Boot Issue still lies, when there is no power in the system.

You may get better sucess chance just to manually put timings in than using D.O.C.P.

You may encounter just one Dram Training issue boot loop and then it should just boot just fine. -> Compared on using D.O.C.P and having 3 or more boot loops.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> You are still using BCLK to get to 3466 so it's not that. CPU-Z doesn't display memory clock if you go above the 3200 strap for whatever reason


yeah - it's still a problem.








I stick with 130 bclk 'cause it just runs better. 3600 on 100bclk actually is no netter than 3466 on 100. It seems to be more than just accessible timings. If this is like strap on x99, there may be certain dividers that are weak.


----------



## Heimdallr

ok i need to test a little bit but, for the first time i was able to boot above 2400mhz.
Actually now i can set my ram at 3333mhz just using DOCP standard profile and nothing else (with 9945), using 9943 i could go only to 3000 but i tested it justfor 20 minutes or so.
I'm quite happy with this bios.


----------



## Clukos

Ok I'm done stress testing. It passed IBT AVX 10 runs, 2 hours of prime95 blend with 13 gigs, 2 consecutive runs of stresstest app with 13 gigs again (2 hours), 400% HCI. This BIOS is a treat.


----------



## Flyn08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlayerEru*
> 
> Actually Elmor had said the DRAM cold boot bug was fixed when the AC power is on the off state (meaning no power is in the system) but that issue still remains for some on 9943 and 9945.
> 
> I never had a Dram Training issue (except for one if i use D.O.C.P) if there is still power left in the system but I would like to have my LED lights off when the system is off and the only way to do that is to Enable ErP to either S4 or S4 & S5 and have LED lights turned off when its been powered off.
> 
> -> And That is where the cold Dram Training Boot Issue still lies, when there is no power in the system.
> 
> You may get better sucess chance just to manually put timings in than using D.O.C.P.
> 
> You may encounter just one Dram Training issue boot loop and then it should just boot just fine. -> Compared on using D.O.C.P and having 3 or more boot loops.


The weird fact is that i'm having 3 boot loops even on stock setting, with default cfg in bios.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I have 3466 on bclk 100. Leme plug that machine back in and see. (Apex/7700K is on the bench atm).


Can't find the post, but you asked for voltages earlier:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://abload.de/image.php?img=20170521-153403bvaw9.png


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Can't find the post, but you asked for voltages earlier:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20170521-153403bvaw9.png


nice! did you have to putz with ODT or VDDP (I think that's the acronym


----------



## gupsterg

CPU Batch: UA 1713PGT Country: Malaysia prior to UEFI 9943 I could use strap 2933MHz, with some BCLK tweaks 3126MHz. I could not gain anything else.

UEFI 9943 2933MHz (SOC: 0.975V), 3066MHz (SOC: 0.975V), 3333MHz (SOC: 1.05V), 3466MHz (SOC: 1.075V) with ease IMO, no meddling of ProcODT or CLDO_VDDP from defaults of UEFI, using VBOOT/VDIMM 1.35V.

Now changing only CLDO_VDDP to 956mV I have got 3200MHz (SOC: 1.0V) strap working







. And am using 14-13-13-13-34-1T like another CPU I have







. Quite delighted with UEFI 9943/AGESA 1.0.0.6







. Best so far







, pretty much tweakers heaven now platform IMO







.


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icebalm*
> 
> Strange, both my top most PCIe x16 slots show up in the same IOMMU group. What magic did you perform to get this changed?


I had the machine setup for PCI passthrough with the patch first, I just booted in the unpatched kernel to see if it was behaving better, don't know if any of the options may be doing anything, but I don't think so. Else than that, I've enabled the IOMMU option in the depths of the AMD CBS menu, but I'm pretty sure the Auto should be enabled as well.
Just to make sure, are you on the 9943 BIOS? I haven't tried the 9945, dunno if the AGESA is different there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Welp for the first time a new bios didnt work for me. Got rated timings to post, cool, but windows bsod instantly, then i couldnt successfully train mem, even with original working settings. So back to 1107 (1201).
> 
> Small bug report tho, prod_ODT is in 2 places, and changing one doesnt change the other.


I had a pretty hard time with my setup as well, and it isn't stable yet, but it feels pretty close. Main changes I noticed are: my ProcODT behavior changed completely, the timings can get a lot tighter, and the memory is a lot more voltage sensitive than before. It looks like properly dialing in the SOC, DIMM and VDDP are the key settings now to get things stable. Also, a couple subtimings are too tight on Auto when compared to the DOCP values from SPD, if you haven't yet, read the SPD and set the values manually.
You have the closest setup to mine, I'd love to have someone else in the 9943 jungle as well XD


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice! did you have to putz with ODT or VPP (I think that's the acronym


I set ProcODT to 53.3Ohm, for some reason that made 3600 train (isn't that the value it's supposed to be when left Auto?).
VPP not played with yet, setting still is very much work in progress. I am working my way up with BCLK, 103.4 and 1792MHz 14-15 should pass memtest as well.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> CPU Batch: UA 1713PGT Country: Malaysia prior to UEFI 9943 I could use strap 2933MHz, with some BCLK tweaks 3126MHz. I could not gain anything else.
> 
> UEFI 9943 2933MHz (SOC: 0.975V), 3066MHz (SOC: 0.975V), 3333MHz (SOC: 1.05V), 3466MHz (SOC: 1.075V) with ease IMO, no meddling of ProcODT or CLDO_VDDP from defaults of UEFI, using VBOOT/VDIMM 1.35V.
> 
> Now changing only CLDO_VDDP to 956mV I have got 3200MHz strap working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And am using 14-13-13-13-34-1T like another CPU I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Quite delighted with UEFI 9943/AGESA 1.0.0.6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Best so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , pretty much tweakers heaven now platform IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Seems to boot faster as well. I had to change CLDO_VDDP to 975 to even get 3200mhz to work at all and boot. My timings are 1 off where they were on 1107 and not sure how to fix that. 14-15-15-15-34 is instant fail does not boot with the same settings as before. May try tweaking CLDO but not sure if it would help that situation.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> I had the machine setup for PCI passthrough with the patch first, I just booted in the unpatched kernel to see if it was behaving better, don't know if any of the options may be doing anything, but I don't think so. Else than that, I've enabled the IOMMU option in the depths of the AMD CBS menu, but I'm pretty sure the Auto should be enabled as well.
> Just to make sure, are you on the 9943 BIOS? I haven't tried the 9945, dunno if the AGESA is different there.
> I had a pretty hard time with my setup as well, and it isn't stable yet, but it feels pretty close. Main changes I noticed are: my ProcODT behavior changed completely, the timings can get a lot tighter, and the memory is a lot more voltage sensitive than before. It looks like properly dialing in the SOC, DIMM and VDDP are the key settings now to get things stable. Also, a couple subtimings are too tight on Auto when compared to the DOCP values from SPD, if you haven't yet, read the SPD and set the values manually.
> You have the closest setup to mine, I'd love to have someone else in the 9943 jungle as well XD


@Reikoji you guys need to tweak CLDO_VDDP, it made all the difference for me to even boot at 3200mhz. I didn't even touch prodoct at all and left it on auto. My timings dont work any tighter but at least the PC boots. I was stuck on endless f9 or just boot loops.


----------



## sweoggy

With BIOS 9945, ODT 96 and 1.2 VSOC I can finally run my memory (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ) at 3200 MHz stock timings!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

9945 here.


Running 4x8GB Samsung B Die stable at 3340Mhz 14-14-14-34 1T with 1.4v Dram and 1.11v SOC.


----------



## skullbringer

Report from the memory testing front on 9943:

My kit is G.Skill F4-3866C18-8GTZR (2x 8GB, b-die, sr). The highest stable oc so far with 100%+ coverage on hci is 3466MHz with 16-16-16-36 2T @ 1.45V. VSoc is 1.1V.

All subtimings were left on auto except Tcwl which I had to raise from =tcl to +2=18. I noticed that this setting does not show up in MemTweakIt, right? Or are my eyes fooling me...?

TrdrdSc got set to 1 on auto at this speed, eventhough I have seen it go to 5 in some instances.
TrdrdScl and TwrwrScl resulted to 7 for both channels. I have seen it go asynchronous sometimes, but at this speed it worked out synchronously. Raising Trfc, like others have reported, did not yeild any improvements for me, left on auto 312, Trfc2 and 4 also.

Left CLDO_VDDP on auto, worked fine at this multiplier for me. Proc_ODT is set to 53.3 Ohms, it is the only setting my kit ever even posts at. Dont know what Auto does for sure, so set it manually.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







This is all from a memory oc newb, so feel free to correct me. Also if you have questions regarding any other settings, I have a notebook full of failed attempts lol.


----------



## Voodoo Jungle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beardlessduck*
> 
> Add me to the list of people affected by the corrupted SPD. I have F4-3866C18-8GTZR (4x 8GB) G.Skill RGB. I tried running Thaiphoon Burner but now my problem is even worse.
> No information shows up for RAM in any slot.
> Does anyone have any idea what to do in this situation? I'm outside the RMA window from Newegg


Probably this happened because you were running either Aura/G.skill LED lightning software or sensor monitoring software on the background. Before running Thaiphoon Burner, all these sort of software must be closed! One person contacted me claiming that he was experiencing issues with flashing SPD. It turned out that he was running Aura software on the background while programming SPD. LOL. Anyway, you can try booting your PC with 1 working module. Once your computer has entered hibernation mode plug-in your corrupted DIMM module. Wake your PC up from hibernation and flash SPD again.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I set ProcODT to 53.3Ohm, for some reason that made 3600 train (isn't that the value it's supposed to be when left Auto?).
> VPP not played with yet, setting still is very much work in progress. I am working my way up with BCLK, 103.4 and 1792MHz 14-15 should pass memtest as well.


Cheers for all shares







. Yes I'm assuming it should be 53.3Ohm, getting together a set of questions for Elmor







, perhaps he will answer this soon







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Seems to boot faster as well. I had to change CLDO_VDDP to 975 to even get 3200mhz to work at all and boot. My timings are 1 off where they were on 1107 and not sure how to fix that. 14-15-15-15-34 is instant fail does not boot with the same settings as before. May try tweaking CLDO but not sure if it would help that situation.


For me 0079 onwards has been fast booting, I'd say when not having changed anything in UEFI and just booting it's like my i5/Z97.

I reckon CLDO_VDDP will use SVI2 compliant voltages, like CPU voltage is.



So I'm trimming the last 2 digits/knocking decimal out. The Stilt highlights not to exceed 1050mV, Elmor has stated range 900-1000mV and 950mv is default.


----------



## R71800XSS

*To @elmor*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Elmor, any reason my corsair lpx settings on 1107 won't work AT ALL on 9943? changing dram boot to 1.45 gives me an instant f9 and keeps looping f9, i have to hold the power button then reset cmos. All ive tried was keeping the same settings and it was f9 on cold boot and on restart. Ive gone back to 1107 for now as its fully stable, Hynix 2x8gb btw.


In my case with Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3000C15R (Hynix 2x16 GB), any problems so. BIOS boots but takes longer to boot than the previous bios (3 or 4 on/off) and according to which settings is put in default mode.

*Thanks for your support.*

*Reply to me:*

Although *Rymax* of ROG's forum post (page 1) with similar memory and setup said have reached 3200 Mhz with Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 (I don´t know that chipset has), I can´t reach this velocity (boot but unstable to 3066) with his settings.

Actually my setup is you can see more down, who is configurations more power give me until now (3,76 CPU and 2980 Mhz in memory and of course, stable).


----------



## hughjazz44

I wouldn't call this new BIOS a 100% success (because I had to manually set CLDO_VDDP to 975mV). You shouldn't have to tweak ANY advanced settings to get a consistent boot. However, this is EASILY the best BIOS I've had, and everything has worked properly. I haven't had any luck with overclocking my RAM over its rated 3200, but I've lost interest. Just having it work properly at rated speeds is good enough.

Kudos to elmor and Asus, and hopefully things will just keep getting better!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> @Reikoji you guys need to tweak CLDO_VDDP, it made all the difference for me to even boot at 3200mhz. I didn't even touch prodoct at all and left it on auto. My timings dont work any tighter but at least the PC boots. I was stuck on endless f9 or just boot loops.


lol- I can't get any change to VDDP to stick.


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol- I can't get any change to VDDP to stick.


Changes to CLDO_VDDP (just changing VDDP won't do) need a cold boot to stick, so set it (in the depths of the AMD CBS menu), save the changes and reset the machine manually.


----------



## Nizzen

Will there be a chance to see 3600mhz + with 100 bclk @ ryzenplattform?


----------



## 1nterceptor

Hi guys, a quick report on the latest 2 versions of beta bios and my still ongoing problem... 9943 didn't do much concerning the ram speed, on the contrary i coulden't even boot with 1 stick (the other is corrupted - read below) @2666Mhz even though i could boot just fine before that with any older bios at that speed. 2400 was doable but i didn't want to go slower than before. So i flashed 9945 and things were looking much better. The boot time decreased - memory training was much faster, i could boot @2993Mhz for the first time ever since i own C6H... So i figured now i could test my 2nd stick of ram which simply refused to work before (on any bios version). I put it in the 4th slot as recommended, turned on the pc, waited for mem training to settle and entered the bios. Just like before, the ram was working @2133Mhz and bios claims total system memory is just 8Gb. So i left everything as is (1,355v/1.4v boot, all latencies on auto) except the speed which i set to 2133 to be on the safe side and booted to windows. I fired up Thaiphoon burner (newest version) and clicked on read. For the first time ever i had to wait like 2000 seconds for it to read the EEPROM. I thought wth, rebooted and tryed again. This time it read EEPROM in 2s and everything was ok - for the good stick at least. The bad one took 2s too, but did not pass CRC... Now, i know i could RMA my ram and probbably get a new kit (i have warranty), but i can't afford to be without my pc for a week or two. So i wonder could i do anything myself with the Thaiphoon burner to correct that corrupted stick so i don't have to wait for new ram to arrive?? Pls help...

https://postimage.orgimage upload no compression
https://postimage.orgimage upload no compression https://postimage.orgimage upload no compression
https://postimage.orgimage upload no compression https://postimage.orgimage upload no compression


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> I wouldn't call this new BIOS a 100% success (because I had to manually set CLDO_VDDP to 975mV). You shouldn't have to tweak ANY advanced settings to get a consistent boot. However, this is EASILY the best BIOS I've had, and everything has worked properly. I haven't had any luck with overclocking my RAM over its rated 3200, but I've lost interest. Just having it work properly at rated speeds is good enough.
> 
> Kudos to elmor and Asus, and hopefully things will just keep getting better!


3200MHz is not offical supported RAM speed of Ryzen. Any UEFI I have had since release works for offical supported RAM speed of Ryzen. I have used Corsair (Hynix) / Crucial (Micron) / G.Skill (Samsung) RAM modules on same mobo/CPU. The Corsair/Crucial kits were not even on C6H QVL. They worked, just like I never looked at QVL for RAM on other platform and they worked at offical speeds but some tweaking needed for say rated speed of set.

I agree on kudos to the "team" / AMD for new AGESA.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> Changes to CLDO_VDDP (just changing VDDP won't do) need a cold boot to stick, so set it (in the depths of the AMD CBS menu), save the changes and reset the machine manually.


been trying that.. manual> 965> F10 (no bios changes made comes up) post and interrupt. restart - ... no soup for me.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> been trying that.. manual> 965> F10 (no bios changes made comes up) post and interrupt. restart - ... no soup for me.


Hit the reset button as soon as u press save like 1sec after you need to do it before the system resets itself.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> been trying that.. manual> 965> F10 (no bios changes made comes up) post and interrupt. restart - ... no soup for me.


965 I would assume is not SVI2 compliant. We have no confirmation yet if a non compliant value is rounded correctly to closest value. So I would try 962 or 968.


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> been trying that.. manual> 965> F10 (no bios changes made comes up) post and interrupt. restart - ... no soup for me.


Looks like the BIOS applies its own settings to the VDDP after it gets far enough, just changed the VDPP in Tweaker's Paradise and it stuck. So change both XD


----------



## MingBee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Will there be a chance to see 3600mhz + with 100 bclk @ ryzenplattform?


http://i.imgur.com/iIXmo99.jpg


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 3200MHz is not offical supported RAM speed of Ryzen. Any UEFI I have had since release works for offical supported RAM speed of Ryzen. I have used Corsair (Hynix) / Crucial (Micron) / G.Skill (Samsung) RAM modules on same mobo/CPU. The Corsair/Crucial kits were not even on C6H QVL. They worked, just like I never looked at QVL for RAM on other platform and they worked at offical speeds but some tweaking needed for say rated speed of set.
> 
> I agree on kudos to the "team" / AMD for new AGESA.


My Corsair kit IS on the QVL. That's why I bought it. The first kit I bought (Crucial Ballistix Elite) was NOT on the QVL, and I had issues with it.

Edit: Hmmm, I misread what you wrote.


----------



## malitze

Have been out of the loop for a while waiting for the new AGESA and almost missed the new betas. Tried the 9943 today and well it is really good to me so far. My Trident 3200CL14 pass 1h of GSAT @3466 14-15-14-34 @1.3825V. 3600 doesn't really work and it seems my RAM does not like voltages > 1.45V and errors seem to increase but still this is a really great improvement. Thanks elmor & co.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> The setting is saved, but you need to power off once first before it actually applies. For example set the value and save + reboot. Go into BIOS again and power off your system, then power on again and the value should be applied.


If you change vboot voltage it looks like it does a cold reset when you save the BIOS settings. I've been adjusting it by 10mv if I'm tweaking this value, since that really shouldn't affect anything. Would be nice if there was a 'save changes and power off' option in the bios though







.


----------



## mackanz

Ok, finally was able to train, boot and bench 3600 with my gskill 3600 cl 16 kit (non rgb)

Set it to 60 ohm did the trick for me. Disable Geardown, 975 (power off as soon as you see it boot, the power on after a few seconds)

At first, it automatically set the command rate to 2t for some reason, and some really high subtimings, and actually a few timings where different between each stick. Luckily, i took pictures from the stable 3200 settings and set all subtimings to what it was, but now at 3600. And it trains, boots and benches so far. Going to do some gaming and see and also a few cold boots.

This is done setting the DOCP standard and memory to 3600. Vdimm and vdimm training voltages set to 1.4


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> Looks like the BIOS applies its own settings to the VDDP after it gets far enough, just changed the VDPP in Tweaker's Paradise and it stuck. So change both XD


cldo_vddp.
nvm - this is just too silly. I'll wait for it to sort out without having to tie this together with bailing wire. 3466c14 on bclk 130 is just too solid.


----------



## Xzow

What's the highest you should go on SOC voltage?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> cldo_vddp.
> nvm - this is just too silly. I'll wait for it to sort out without having to tie this together with bailing wire. 3466c14 on bclk 130 is just too solid.


I think CLDO_VDDP is different from VDDP in tweakers paradise.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> Looks like the BIOS applies its own settings to the VDDP after it gets far enough, just changed the VDPP in Tweaker's Paradise and it stuck. So change both XD


In my case I did not change both. Recently Elmor posted (see his past posts) the VDDP in Extreme Tweaker applies to mobo VRM but not to CPU LDO, so irrelevant.
Quote:


> The VRM still works, but the CPU now uses an internally generated voltage instead of the external VRM on the MB. So you can change the value, but it won't affect anything inside the CPU. Only the CLDO_VDDP value works.


Quote in this post.


----------



## hsn

yes finally my gskill F4-3200C16D-16GTZB can boot 3200 but still 2t


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> In my case I did not change both. Recently Elmor posted (see his past posts) the VDDP in Extreme Tweaker applies to mobo VRM but not to CPU LDO, so irrelevant.
> Quote in this post.


Yep, you're right. So just as a reminder for everybody, ignore the VDDP reading in HWInfo, and just go with whatever you set CLDO_VDDP to, as we don't have how to check it.


----------



## aerotracks

1792MHz memclock passed memtest, I had to reduce VDIMM by 50mV for these last 15MHz. Always a sad point when sticks lose steam, still alright for 3200C14 bin I guess


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://abload.de/image.php?img=20170521-17161806jgu.png


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> Yep, you're right. So just as a reminder for everybody, ignore the VDDP reading in HWInfo, and just go with whatever you set CLDO_VDDP to, as we don't have how to check it.


And anyone setting it reference The Stilt's post on it, the value is not like "oh I'll increase it to gain xyz" or "x worked so it should work for y", etc.


----------



## Mandarb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> Looks like the BIOS applies its own settings to the VDDP after it gets far enough, just changed the VDPP in Tweaker's Paradise and it stuck. So change both XD


Elmor said in a post VDDP voltage control is now handled by the CPU, not the board anymore. As such the VDDP option in tweakers paradise does set the board controlled VDDP, but it doesn't affect anything. If you want to change VDDp you need to use the AMD CBD options.


----------



## Silent Scone

Correct, and if it wasn't obvious - the probeit point is no longer applicable either


----------



## harrysun

Few people here are using _ASUS TurboV Core_ application to read the UEFI settings. Where can I find this application?


----------



## N-Gen

Hi everyone,

Spent the last 3 or 4 hours trying to get 9943 or 9945 to work, all I get is Q-Code 8, whatever I do, even loading optimized defaults. Any idea why this may be happening?

Went back to 1107 for ws the best one so far, 1201 didn't do as well.

Running an 1800X with 4 x 8GB F4-3000C16D-GTZR


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> Few people here are using _ASUS TurboV Core_ application to read the UEFI settings. Where can I find this application?


Look for 1.01.15:
http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=165086


----------



## samaelestevez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> Few people here are using _ASUS TurboV Core_ application to read the UEFI settings. Where can I find this application?


In the OP there is a section that says "Other Collaterals", one of them is C6H OC Pack or something in that ballpark. You'll find Turbo V Core in there.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N-Gen*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Spent the last 3 or 4 hours trying to get 9943 or 9945 to work, all I get is Q-Code 8, whatever I do, even loading optimized defaults. Any idea why this may be happening?
> 
> Went back to 1107 for ws the best one so far, 1201 didn't do as well.
> 
> Running an 1800X with 4 x 8GB F4-3000C16D-GTZR


I believe a code 8 is a CPU fault. If you're overclocked, go back to stock clocks and volts.


----------



## dorbot

Just flashed back to 100MHz Embedded Controller speed, then back to 9943.

Cant boot from PSU off any more, I get a long beep and about 5 restarts before 2133MHz DRAM.

Resets are fine, normal shutdowns are fine, just starting from PSU off is nerfed again.

need to hit bios and do an f10 every time.

Might go back to 0003 90MHz EC then back to 9943 as that was working fine with GSKill F4-3600 c16 @ 3200 c14 1.35v.

Still no joy getting beyond 3200 strap in either case....


----------



## N-Gen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> I believe a code 8 is a CPU fault. If you're overclocked, go back to stock clocks and volts.


Everything is stock, it happens even after a fresh flash. I go into the settngs, load optimized defaults, everything is at stock, RAM at 2133MHz.


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyzkill3r*
> 
> @warreng5995
> 
> It sounds like we've been dealing with the same issue.
> 
> Try to reduce your 1.8V PLL. I had my stock settings (1800x 3.6 and ram 2133) stable with it set at 1.7v.
> Still can't touch settings outside of stock without crashing, but it's a useable and stable system at stock nonetheless for now.


Well, I changed the PLL voltage last night, and reset everything back to Auto, which set it back up to 3.4ghz, and it has crashed several times already this morning.
Anything above 3.0ghz and it just continues to crash..... this just doesn't make any sense.... This is not what I expected when building a brand new system with what was supposed to be the "latest and greatest"......


----------



## 4rcherz

Need some help; somehow i got to boot into Windows with 3600; I changed the CLDO_VDDP to 960 and set DOCP 1; 3600. Today i cannot for the life of me get there! just F9 POST code...

At the moment I've left everything at auto and just set DOCP 1 @ 3460 and I'm into Windows mem testing ok!

So my question is; it is purely the CLDO_VDDP setting that is stopping me achieving 3600? Do I just need to persevere and change it +1 until i can boot past F9 instantly?


----------



## Mandarb

Gaah, going insane here. Got 3200 CL14 2T stable, but I can never cold boot.

I can reliably boot with 3333MHz but even when I losen timings I get tons of errors thrown at me when running memtest, even getting worse when losening subtimings or running with the auto settings. Gaah.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> Well, I changed the PLL voltage last night, and reset everything back to Auto, which set it back up to 3.4ghz, and it has crashed several times already this morning.
> Anything above 3.0ghz and it just continues to crash..... this just doesn't make any sense.... This is not what I expected when building a brand new system with what was supposed to be the "latest and greatest"......


I have suggested this to others with strange problems, try replacing the power supply.


----------



## ElmerF

Using the 9945 bios I have a few more options to play with before things go south; so I'm playing with different DCOP values and, amazingly enough, some of them actually work! Using the original bios (many moons ago) the board would not train on anything but DCOP standard even with low ram frequency settings. However, exciting as this is, at higher DCOP settings I lose my admittedly cheap m.2 ssd drive which I find incredibly useful. It just disappears from file manager. I'm sure this is because DCOP is raising the PCI bus frequency. Is there anything short of buying a better m.2 ssd that would still allow me to play with DCOP setting and not have the m.2 SSD fail?


----------



## Landm

AMD on ProcODT and supposed safe values.

https://youtu.be/vZgpHTaQ10k?t=7m26s

"Do not go higher than 80"
"If you go higher than 80 you better have liquid nitrogen"

Any thoughts on this? I'm running 96 now and I'm not seeing the temps do anything out of the ordinary but I don't know much about these things.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Landm*
> 
> AMD on ProcODT and supposed safe values.
> 
> https://youtu.be/vZgpHTaQ10k?t=7m26s
> 
> "Do not go higher than 80"
> "If you go higher than 80 you better have liquid nitrogen"
> 
> Any thoughts on this? I'm running 96 now and I'm not seeing the temps do anything out of the ordinary but I don't know much about these things.


There shouldn't be a real risk with any value. It's just the memory controller side resistor value to terminate the DRAM bus.


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Landm*
> 
> AMD on ProcODT and supposed safe values.
> 
> https://youtu.be/vZgpHTaQ10k?t=7m26s
> 
> "Do not go higher than 80"
> "If you go higher than 80 you better have liquid nitrogen"
> 
> Any thoughts on this? I'm running 96 now and I'm not seeing the temps do anything out of the ordinary but I don't know much about these things.


I don't understand what that guy is talking about. Set it to whatever works best for your sticks. Higher values seem to be a better match for dual rank DIMMs. If you pick a value too high for your sticks then you'll induce more overshoot on the signal but this is only detrimental if run for long periods - and in that instance you would likely not be able to post.


----------



## ElmerF

On a slightly different note, I was facing some fan issues in Windows, and I wanted to get rid of Aura until it gets fixed, so I decided to uninstall Aura, AI Suite, and most of the other ASUS "utilities". Windows standard installer could not uninstall the ASUS software. What an utter mess. If you want to unintall the ASUS software, I highly recommend "Bulk Crap Uninstaller," over on Sourceforge (Apache license).


----------



## BoMbY

Well, that guy seems to be Robert Hallock from AMD, so I'm not exactly sure why he said what he said. Anyways, I've not seen anyone reporting any luck with a setting higher than 96, and 96 shouldn't be too bad. 80 still works best for me.


----------



## pantsoftime

For those with cold boot problems on the new bioses, I suggest upping failcnt to something like 4. I still get occasional training failures despite passing all memory tests. I may not have vddp dialed in right yet but upping failcnt can be helpful.


----------



## hotstocks

Tried both new bioses with my 2X8 G.skill 3600 C16. Neither bios can run them stable no matter what at 3600. In fact the ONLY strap that even works without dropping down to default is the 3333 strap, not even the 3200 strap works. And the weirder thing is the 3466 strap also doesn't work, but I can run bclk at 104 and the only working 3333 strap and get exactly 3466 at 14-14-14-34 stable, which gives me about 70ns latency. I was really shooting for higher infinity fabric and ram that is why I got an 1800x and 3600 C 16 ram, but still a no go with these bioses. I am mainly looking to even out the gaming field with Intel, i am at 3950mhz cpu overclock, so all the infinity fabric/higher ram speed I can get I want. Not sure why the 3600 strap doesn't work with my 3600 memory, and I did get it to boot with all the tricks like trdrdsc at 1 and geardown and 2T, but even at 1.5v mem and 1.15v soc it is not 100% stable. It is just easier to do 3466 C14 with about 1.4v mem and 1.06 soc which is much safer. Hoping the next bios allows sticks to run at their rated speed like 3600. Why even put 3600, hell, 4000 straps if no memory can run on this mobo with it. I have the top of the line non-RgB G.skill, so that is NOT holding me back, it ran at those speeds and higher on Intel.


----------



## Karagra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*


I believe once we get a stable bios things will change. My 3600mhz ram couldnt do 3200 or above on all older bios unless I touched the BCLK then i could hit 3466 and 3600mhz, now I can hit 3200 3466mhz and am playing around with 3600mhz to get it stable. I use a 1700 @ 3.9ghz 1.3875v Soc always 1.15-1.175v and 1.4-1.425v on ram depending on what timings and frequency im using. I dont touch any other settings in ram just the main timings.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> I had the machine setup for PCI passthrough with the patch first, I just booted in the unpatched kernel to see if it was behaving better, don't know if any of the options may be doing anything, but I don't think so. Else than that, I've enabled the IOMMU option in the depths of the AMD CBS menu, but I'm pretty sure the Auto should be enabled as well.
> Just to make sure, are you on the 9943 BIOS? I haven't tried the 9945, dunno if the AGESA is different there.
> I had a pretty hard time with my setup as well, and it isn't stable yet, but it feels pretty close. Main changes I noticed are: my ProcODT behavior changed completely, the timings can get a lot tighter, and the memory is a lot more voltage sensitive than before. It looks like properly dialing in the SOC, DIMM and VDDP are the key settings now to get things stable. Also, a couple subtimings are too tight on Auto when compared to the DOCP values from SPD, if you haven't yet, read the SPD and set the values manually.
> You have the closest setup to mine, I'd love to have someone else in the 9943 jungle as well XD


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> @Reikoji you guys need to tweak CLDO_VDDP, it made all the difference for me to even boot at 3200mhz. I didn't even touch prodoct at all and left it on auto. My timings dont work any tighter but at least the PC boots. I was stuck on endless f9 or just boot loops.


Is that a new setting?

It also doesn't help not even knowing what all the new settings down at the bottom of dram timings mean xD. I don't even really know what to put all those sub timings to really to make it more stable. I'm new here.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Is that a new setting?
> 
> It also doesn't help not even knowing what all the new settings down at the bottom of dram timings mean xD. I don't even really know what to put all those sub timings to really to make it more stable. I'm new here.


VDDP is now controlled by the CPU, changing it under AMD CBS is what changes it, its quite important for RAM. It meant constant f9 to actually booting in my case.


----------



## Praz

Hello

Timings and voltages still need tuning but 3600MHz CAS 14 seems possible.


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Is that a new setting?
> 
> It also doesn't help not even knowing what all the new settings down at the bottom of dram timings mean xD. I don't even really know what to put all those sub timings to really to make it more stable. I'm new here.


It's fine, I don't know almost anything about the subtimings either XD

The important stuff is what's in the XMP profiles. Go into the Tools -> SPD option in the BIOS, grab a screenshot (F12) or write down all the listed subtimings and copy them over to the DRAM settings.
If it still doesn't boot after that, try playing with the ProcODT, and it might be easier to start at 2T (disable Geardown for that). Setting CLDO_VDDP to something like 975 is probably a good start too.


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Okay, this last setting didn't produce an error in 20 AVX IBT High runs, which is more stable than any setting before:
> 
> BIOS 9943
> Samsung B Dual Ranked 2x16 GB
> 3200 MHz (100 Mhz REFCLK)
> 14-14-14-34
> ProcODT: 80
> VDDSOC: 1.18v
> Gear Down: disabled
> Power Down: disabled
> Command Rate: 2T
> RTTnom: RZQ/2
> RTTwr: RZQ/2
> RTTpark: RZQ/2


Thank you @BoMbY for share this information with us. The RZQ/2 settings helped me out.

What are the RZQ/2 settings? They helped me to get my DDR4 kit G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 2x16GB (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ) working with few tweaks I'm testing now. As soon they are HCI stable a post will follow.


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> VDDP is now controlled by the CPU, changing it under AMD CBS is what changes it, its quite important for RAM. It meant constant f9 to actually booting in my case.


Where did you start? and increments of 1 or 5?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4rcherz*
> 
> Where did you start? and increments of 1 or 5?


I noticed that in hwinfo it showed as 1.1 or something i think but not sure its trusteable. I set it as 975mv per Elmor and its fine at 3200mhz now, my timings dont work as tight but i think it may need more VDDP for that.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> Thank you @BoMbY for share this information with us. The RZQ/2 settings helped me out.
> 
> What are the RZQ/2 settings? They helped me to get my DDR4 kit G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 2x16GB (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ) working with few tweaks I'm testing now. As soon they are HCI stable a post will follow.


Only it currently already looks different for me ...









My main problem seems to be the signal quality when setting ProcODT to 80 (80 definitely works better than 96 for me). Currently it seems mainly VTTDDR set to about 0.72v gets rid of most of my bit errors (currently 8x2048MB HCI memtest at 400% coverage without error, while surfing on the system). RZQ is currently back at default for me.

Edit: And RTT is Real Time Termination, and RZQ is the dynamic resistor on the DRAM. RZQ/1 should be 240 Ohm, and RZQ/2 120 Ohm, and so on.


----------



## gupsterg

Just added Elmor's / The Stilt's posts on CLDO_VDDP / Geardown in OP of my thread, section RAM Info / Data Fabric (DFICLK) / Memory Stability testing > C6H UEFI 0079 onwards ...

Was just a quick edit to OP, I will add the SVI2 voltages image once test some more settings, hopefully we will get a confirmation from @elmor or @The Stilt if the UEFI rounds a value to closest SVI2 values, etc.


----------



## 1TM1

A strange behavior on 9943 and 9945 during POST:
PC can now only boot with default settings.
Extra settings like Ryzen at 4000 need to be re-applied after a default POST.

Symptoms: After working with the PC upon a restart it goes through POST, gets to PressF2 and shuts off seconds later.
I presume this it temperature protection related because during POST all fans are on minimum, and only after POST all fans rev up.
9943 and 9945 could force higher core voltages during POST while "forgetting" to rev up the water pump and fans which would quickly lead to overheating during the POST if Ryzen is set to 4000.
0083, 0902 and 0702 did not have this "excessive" overheating during POST leading to PC shutoff.
Several times I reached the 9943 BIOS by pressing F2 with 82, 84, 85°C and temperature showing in red. As fans rev up upon entering BIOS, temp drops.
Anyone else sees PC shut off at the PressF2 message with the 9943 or 9945?


----------



## pig666eon

hey guys is the support page down? or is it just me i have some drivers to pick up....


----------



## pig666eon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> A strange behavior on 9943 and 9945 during POST:
> PC can now only boot with default settings.
> Extra settings like Ryzen at 4000 need to be re-applied after a default POST.
> 
> Symptoms: After working with the PC upon a restart it goes through POST, gets to PressF2 and shuts off seconds later.
> I presume this it temperature protection related because during POST all fans are on minimum, and only after POST all fans rev up.
> 9943 and 9945 could force higher core voltages during POST while "forgetting" to rev up the water pump and fans which would quickly lead to overheating during the POST if Ryzen is set to 4000.
> 0083, 0902 and 0702 did not have this "excessive" overheating during POST leading to PC shutoff.
> Several times I reached the 9943 BIOS by pressing F2 with 82, 84, 85°C and temperature showing in red. As fans rev up upon entering BIOS, temp drops.
> Anyone else sees PC shut off at the PressF2 message with the 9943 or 9945?


im having some really bad boots also with both, it just shuts down before it gets to the post screen with the psu clicking out and restarting. any settings not on the main page resets making pstates unusable as its hit or miss that this happens and a quick restart turning into a new adjustment


----------



## xyzkill3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> I have suggested this to others with strange problems, try replacing the power supply.


There are others (though few) who have had this issue.
Largest source of information is here https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/threads/am4-b350-x370-black-screen-crash-thread.18772316/page-12

Issue persists across boards/ram. Their conclusion was PCI/graphics issue with NVIDIA drivers. I have a suspicion that it's PCI related as our graphics cards don't like BCLK being touched.

With PLL reduced, I could run Aida for 40 minutes, but got black screen crashes at 40m consistently. One ram stick, swap to one other ram stick, both ram sticks. Memtest 200% no issues.

Maybe it's a temperature issue, but on a monoblock I never see VRM reported above 35. Never see CPU above 60.

A simple .25 increase in multiplier should not instantly crash on a stress. There has to be something fishy here.

Hate to tag @elmor but I'm secretly hoping ASUS has read sporadic reports and maybe might have more information.

I have a 400w supply I can plug into just the motherboard/CPU later to test. But it's an incredible long shot that the PSU is the issue.


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> I have suggested this to others with strange problems, try replacing the power supply.


well the psu is a brand new corsair rm850i.... i know that just because its brand new doesn't mean it can't have issues.... but i don't have another power supply to try it with, i'd have to buy one.... and I've already bought other new "replacement" parts which didn't help either...

wish there was a way to test the psu or something


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Tried both new bioses with my 2X8 G.skill 3600 C16. Neither bios can run them stable no matter what at 3600. In fact the ONLY strap that even works without dropping down to default is the 3333 strap, not even the 3200 strap works. And the weirder thing is the 3466 strap also doesn't work, but I can run bclk at 104 and the only working 3333 strap and get exactly 3466 at 14-14-14-34 stable, which gives me about 70ns latency. I was really shooting for higher infinity fabric and ram that is why I got an 1800x and 3600 C 16 ram, but still a no go with these bioses. I am mainly looking to even out the gaming field with Intel, i am at 3950mhz cpu overclock, so all the infinity fabric/higher ram speed I can get I want. Not sure why the 3600 strap doesn't work with my 3600 memory, and I did get it to boot with all the tricks like trdrdsc at 1 and geardown and 2T, but even at 1.5v mem and 1.15v soc it is not 100% stable. It is just easier to do 3466 C14 with about 1.4v mem and 1.06 soc which is much safer. Hoping the next bios allows sticks to run at their rated speed like 3600. Why even put 3600, hell, 4000 straps if no memory can run on this mobo with it. I have the top of the line non-RgB G.skill, so that is NOT holding me back, it ran at those speeds and higher on Intel.


It is not the bios holding you back, it is your cpu's imc.


----------



## HAseONE

Hi

i cant get my Ram to work on 3200 with the latest beta bios. I have Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 CL16.

@2900 CL 16 it works fine. But at 3200 it bootloops short and is then set to 2100. I tried SOC voltage @ 1.2, Dram voltage @ 1.4, Dram boot Voltage at 1.4

Is there any setting i can change besides lowering the timings?


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> A strange behavior on 9943 and 9945 during POST:
> PC can now only boot with default settings.
> Extra settings like Ryzen at 4000 need to be re-applied after a default POST.
> 
> Symptoms: After working with the PC upon a restart it goes through POST, gets to PressF2 and shuts off seconds later.
> I presume this it temperature protection related because during POST all fans are on minimum, and only after POST all fans rev up.
> 9943 and 9945 could force higher core voltages during POST while "forgetting" to rev up the water pump and fans which would quickly lead to overheating during the POST if Ryzen is set to 4000.
> 0083, 0902 and 0702 did not have this "excessive" overheating during POST leading to PC shutoff.
> Several times I reached the 9943 BIOS by pressing F2 with 82, 84, 85°C and temperature showing in red. As fans rev up upon entering BIOS, temp drops.
> Anyone else sees PC shut off at the PressF2 message with the 9943 or 9945?


I had that for a while with early bios, but it was only when the PC was actually cold after being off all night. I used a hair dryer on the PSU to get it going. Seems fine now though.

Have also moved to Toulouse which is nice and warm and might have something to do with it.


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyzkill3r*
> 
> There are others (though few) who have had this issue.
> Largest source of information is here https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/threads/am4-b350-x370-black-screen-crash-thread.18772316/page-12
> 
> Issue persists across boards/ram. Their conclusion was PCI/graphics issue with NVIDIA drivers. I have a suspicion that it's PCI related as our graphics cards don't like BCLK being touched.
> 
> With PLL reduced, I could run Aida for 40 minutes, but got black screen crashes at 40m consistently. One ram stick, swap to one other ram stick, both ram sticks. Memtest 200% no issues.
> 
> Maybe it's a temperature issue, but on a monoblock I never see VRM reported above 35. Never see CPU above 60.
> 
> A simple .25 increase in multiplier should not instantly crash on a stress. There has to be something fishy here.
> 
> Hate to tag @elmor but I'm secretly hoping ASUS has read sporadic reports and maybe might have more information.
> 
> I have a 400w supply I can plug into just the motherboard/CPU later to test. But it's an incredible long shot that the PSU is the issue.


See I thought it was a graphics card or gpu driver issue at first too.... *BUT* I had a Asus RX480 ROG in at the time
And since getting this geforce 1060 ttw the issue has continued exactly as before.
Tried a lot of other things too... but the only thing that seems to work is if I down clock the the cpu to 3.0ghz.... which is ridiculous as I could have got a much cheaper mb and cpu if that is what I wanted....

I need, and purchased this computer for, video editing... but instead all I've had is problems








this was my *"2nd chance"* for *AMD* as I had a host of issues with an AMD system I built back about 10 years ago...

to bad I can't just return it all and start over... as at this point, with all the time it has cost me for the past 3 months... I would never go with ryzen or AMD again
If I had the money right now, I would just toss this board and cpu and go back with intel, even if it was "slower"... As this has been the most frustrating computer build I have ever done...

_Ok... done venting ftm..._


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAseONE*
> 
> Hi
> 
> i cant get my Ram to work on 3200 with the latest beta bios. I have Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 CL16.
> 
> @2900 CL 16 it works fine. But at 3200 it bootloops short and is then set to 2100. I tried SOC voltage @ 1.2, Dram voltage @ 1.4, Dram boot Voltage at 1.4
> 
> Is there any setting i can change besides lowering the timings?


ProcODT and CLDO_VDDP are the big ones in this BIOS, try playing around a bit with them (more info on both around the thread).


----------



## wisepds

I have cold boot even with all in stock... i hate this... when a fix for this will be ready? or is a hardware problem and it's impossible to fix via bios?

Grrr.. bad Amd and asus, this CPU and MB are a nightmare.. i know that is very good cpu, but i have crashes with all stock...







We need finished product!!


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> See I thought it was a graphics card or gpu driver issue at first too.... *BUT* I had a Asus RX480 ROG in at the time
> And since getting this geforce 1060 ttw the issue has continued exactly as before.
> Tried a lot of other things too... but the only thing that seems to work is if I down clock the the cpu to 3.0ghz.... which is ridiculous as I could have got a much cheaper mb and cpu if that is what I wanted....
> 
> I need, and purchased this computer for, video editing... but instead all I've had is problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could return it all...


Time to start rma'ing your cpu / mb/ ram in that order if you are 100% sure that your power supply is good (gold rated, 800w, etc.).

Something is defective.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 9945 here.
> 
> Running 4x8GB Samsung B Die stable at 3340Mhz 14-14-14-34 1T with 1.4v Dram and 1.11v SOC.


Nice. Looks like I might need to order another kit.


----------



## huyee

@warreng5995
Did you plug the 8 pin CPU or the 4 pin?
Other than that, could you try run the PC and note the temp and voltage using HWInfo, see if anything drastic happen right before it crashed?


----------



## finalheaven

@kundica

I was able to run 4x8gb at 3466 HCI stable. However, had to disable geardown and run 15-15-15-35-2T. Only needed SOC @ 1.05v and DDR @ 1.37v.

Also using 9943.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAseONE*
> 
> Hi
> 
> i cant get my Ram to work on 3200 with the latest beta bios. I have Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 CL16.
> 
> @2900 CL 16 it works fine. But at 3200 it bootloops short and is then set to 2100. I tried SOC voltage @ 1.2, Dram voltage @ 1.4, Dram boot Voltage at 1.4
> 
> Is there any setting i can change besides lowering the timings?


Same as me. Set cdlo vddp under amd cbs to 975 should boot fine after that.


----------



## mohiuddin

F4-3200C16D-16GTZR
Any one with these rams?
https://m.newegg.com/products/N82E16820232476
Running with rated speed and timing?


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @kundica
> 
> I was able to run 4x8gb at 3466 HCI stable. However, had to disable geardown and run 15-15-15-35-2T. Only needed SOC @ 1.05v and DDR @ 1.37v.


Good deal. I'd be fine with 3200 as long as I can have 32gb back. My 1700x is a bit of a dud anyway so I've had to settle for 3.8 to be completely stable. I've been resisting the urge to sell this CPU and test my luck with another sample. My 2x8gb gskill kit has run at 3200 since I got it a week into launch. Perhaps I should see how far I can push this ram before upgrading.

Also, I've seen a lot of mixed info on cold boot. I still have the 90 bclk 0003 adjustment loaded while using 9943. Is there a downside to doing that? It was the only thing that solved my boot issues.


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Good deal. I'd be fine with 3200 as long as I can have 32gb back. My 1700x is a bit of a dud anyway so I've had to settle for 3.8 to be completely stable. I've been resisting the urge to sell this CPU and test my luck with another sample. My 2x8gb gskill kit has run at 3200 since I got it a week into launch. Perhaps I should see how far I can push this ram before upgrading.
> 
> Also, I've seen a lot of mixed info on cold boot. I still have the 90 bclk 0003 adjustment loaded while using 9943. Is there a downside to doing that? It was the only thing that solved my boot issues.


Only downside of the 0003 EC I could tell is that it takes one extra boot cycle for you to get an F9 memory error if you try a bad config. For everyday use it's perfectly fine.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> Only downside of the 0003 EC I could tell is that it takes one extra boot cycle for you to get an F9 memory error if you try a bad config. For everyday use it's perfectly fine.


Thanks!


----------



## SaccoSVD

To the timing freaks in here









I have these timings:



Does this looks ok to you? (this is using a Corsair Vengeance 3000mhz 64GB 4x16gb / 15,17,17,17,35 kit)

is it ok to have tRCD and tRP lower than CAS?

When tightening your timings, do you simply try to go as low as possible on all or only CAS then tRCD and tRP must be two cycles higher than CAS? I've read some articles about timings but no one talks about the relationship between them, what's useful and what's not.

So far with these timings the system is really stable, wPrime passed, CL15 also and other custom tests.

I asked just cause I wanna learn more about how do you guys approach timings.

Thank you!


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Good deal. I'd be fine with 3200 as long as I can have 32gb back. My 1700x is a bit of a dud anyway so I've had to settle for 3.8 to be completely stable. I've been resisting the urge to sell this CPU and test my luck with another sample. My 2x8gb gskill kit has run at 3200 since I got it a week into launch. Perhaps I should see how far I can push this ram before upgrading.
> 
> Also, I've seen a lot of mixed info on cold boot. I still have the 90 bclk 0003 adjustment loaded while using 9943. Is there a downside to doing that? It was the only thing that solved my boot issues.


Several people have been unable to use the new Bios ( to obtain higher clocks) due to previously using 0003. Elmor was taking PM's to assist those to replace the 0003's FW back to normal.


----------



## PjotrH

Hi I was just wondering if there is something special you need to do to get accurate temperature readings with bios 9943. I have the r7 1700 and in both 0902 and 0003 I changed sense mi skew to disabled which gave me an accurate reading but in 9943 it goes haywire and shows 40 degrees Celsius idle and 50 degrees C in bios.

When switching to enabled it gives me 4 degrees Celsius below ambient on the tctl sensor, cpu sensor of the c6h shows 25 degrees Celsius which is 1 degree Celsius above ambient and the socket sensor shows 35 degrees Celsius. All these values goes up when load is applied.

In the front page post by elmor, he says that in the newer bioses you don't have to do any tweaks with sense mi skew but I'm confused what to do at the moment.


----------



## samaelestevez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Just flashed back to 100MHz Embedded Controller speed, then back to 9943.
> Cant boot from PSU off any more, I get a long beep and about 5 restarts before 2133MHz DRAM.
> Resets are fine, normal shutdowns are fine, just starting from PSU off is nerfed again.
> need to hit bios and do an f10 every time.
> 
> Might go back to 0003 90MHz EC then back to 9943 as that was working fine with GSKill F4-3600 c16 @ 3200 c14 1.35v.
> 
> Still no joy getting beyond 3200 strap in either case....


How did you remove the 0003 EC? I've been searching here and have not found any information on that.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samaelestevez*
> 
> How did you remove the 0003 EC? I've been searching here and have not found any information on that.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM Elmor, he will send you a link to a bios which will reflash the EC after flashing bios. You have to use flashback cos it is an earlier "not a proper bios" Then reflash bios of your choice.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Several people have been unable to use the new Bios ( to obtain higher clocks) due to previously using 0003. Elmor was taking PM's to assist those to replace the 0003's FW back to normal.


Interesting. Sounds like I need to send @elmor a PM.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Just flashed back to 100MHz Embedded Controller speed, then back to 9943.
> 
> Cant boot from PSU off any more, I get a long beep and about 5 restarts before 2133MHz DRAM.
> 
> Resets are fine, normal shutdowns are fine, just starting from PSU off is nerfed again.
> 
> need to hit bios and do an f10 every time.
> 
> Might go back to 0003 90MHz EC then back to 9943 as that was working fine with GSKill F4-3600 c16 @ 3200 c14 1.35v.
> 
> Still no joy getting beyond 3200 strap in either case....


actually, it worked last time, only four restarts from power off to post at desired speed...... This board..... lol.


----------



## Crysis90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Tried both new bioses with my 2X8 G.skill 3600 C16. Neither bios can run them stable no matter what at 3600. In fact the ONLY strap that even works without dropping down to default is the 3333 strap, not even the 3200 strap works. And the weirder thing is the 3466 strap also doesn't work, but I can run bclk at 104 and the only working 3333 strap and get exactly 3466 at 14-14-14-34 stable, which gives me about 70ns latency. I was really shooting for higher infinity fabric and ram that is why I got an 1800x and 3600 C 16 ram, but still a no go with these bioses. I am mainly looking to even out the gaming field with Intel, i am at 3950mhz cpu overclock, so all the infinity fabric/higher ram speed I can get I want. Not sure why the 3600 strap doesn't work with my 3600 memory, and I did get it to boot with all the tricks like trdrdsc at 1 and geardown and 2T, but even at 1.5v mem and 1.15v soc it is not 100% stable. It is just easier to do 3466 C14 with about 1.4v mem and 1.06 soc which is much safer. Hoping the next bios allows sticks to run at their rated speed like 3600. Why even put 3600, hell, 4000 straps if no memory can run on this mobo with it. I have the top of the line non-RgB G.skill, so that is NOT holding me back, it ran at those speeds and higher on Intel.


Strange.
You sure your stiks are Samsung B-Die? I have 2 x 8 GB F4-3200C14D-16GTZ and I am able to make them work at 3600 without any issue with 3600 Mhz strap.
I just need to set DRAM Voltage to 1.45V and Soc Voltage to 1.1 V.
Have you tried to set ProtOCD to 53 or 60??
I can tell you that I had to set that parameter to 60 ohm to being able to make my stiks work stabily at 3600 Mhz.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crysis90*
> 
> Strange.
> You sure your stiks are Samsung B-Die? I have 2 x 8 GB F4-3200C14D-16GTZ and I am able to make them work at 3600 without any issue with 3600 Mhz strap.
> I just need to set DRAM Voltage to 1.45V and Soc Voltage to 1.1 V.
> Have you tried to set ProtOCD to 53 or 60??
> I can tell you that I had to set that parameter to 60 ohm to being able to make my stiks work stabily at 3600 Mhz.


Have you tested your ram with HCI memtest or other alternatives? People can boot up with 3600 but within one hour, people have reported a lot of errors. Also what timings are you using at 3600?


----------



## Crysis90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Have you tested your ram with HCI memtest or other alternatives? People can boot up with 3600 but within one hour, people have reported a lot of errors. Also what timings are you using at 3600?


14-14-14-34.
This afternoon I have done lots of Cinebench runs and also have played 2 consecutive hours of BF1 in 4K.
Is it enough?!?
For me, it absolutely is.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Tried both new bioses with my 2X8 G.skill 3600 C16. Neither bios can run them stable no matter what at 3600. In fact the ONLY strap that even works without dropping down to default is the 3333 strap, not even the 3200 strap works. And the weirder thing is the 3466 strap also doesn't work, but I can run bclk at 104 and the only working 3333 strap and get exactly 3466 at 14-14-14-34 stable, which gives me about 70ns latency. I was really shooting for higher infinity fabric and ram that is why I got an 1800x and 3600 C 16 ram, but still a no go with these bioses. I am mainly looking to even out the gaming field with Intel, i am at 3950mhz cpu overclock, so all the infinity fabric/higher ram speed I can get I want. Not sure why the 3600 strap doesn't work with my 3600 memory, and I did get it to boot with all the tricks like trdrdsc at 1 and geardown and 2T, but even at 1.5v mem and 1.15v soc it is not 100% stable. It is just easier to do 3466 C14 with about 1.4v mem and 1.06 soc which is much safer. Hoping the next bios allows sticks to run at their rated speed like 3600. Why even put 3600, hell, 4000 straps if no memory can run on this mobo with it. I have the top of the line non-RgB G.skill, so that is NOT holding me back, it ran at those speeds and higher on Intel.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> It is not the bios holding you back, it is your cpu's imc.
Click to expand...

I would have said that or something similar prior to UEFI 9943 / AGESA 1.0.0.6.

This CPU before no matter what tweaking I did, how much voltage I pumped it refused to give me more than 2933MHz strap / 3126MHz via lower strap+BCLK meddling.

Since UEFI 9943 I got 3066MHz, 3333MHz, 3466MHz with strap changes/SOC voltage tweak. 3200MHz has been nailed using CLDO_VDDP to 956mV and SOC: 1V




The rig has had very little downtime prior to those screenies (room ambient ~26°C), as I did HCI MemTest for 3466MHz plus other bits and then was on an overnight run of HCI MemTest for 3333MHz, link.

So on this CPU/UEFI scaling has been:-

2933MHz (SOC: 0.975V) 14-13-13-13-34-1T
3066MHz (SOC: 0.975V) 14-13-13-13-34-1T
3200MHz (SOC: 1.000V + CLDO_VDDP to 956mV) 14-13-13-13-34-1T
3333MHz (SOC: 1.050V) 16-15-15-15-36-1T
3466MHz (SOC: 1.075V) 16-15-15-15-36-1T

(Note: I only do SOC in 25mV increments, so could be tweaked finer)

ProcODT: [Auto], VBOOT/VDIMM 1.35V, CPU offset for 3.8GHz +206mV, PLL/SB etc defaults, all cases. Gonna aim to do 3600MHz if I can before swapping to another CPU, it gonna need a CLDO_VDDP adjustment IMO as that is insta Q-Code: F9 like 3200MHz was before on same UEFI.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Wanted to give a report on my 9943 experiences so far.

Using Corsair CMD16GX4M2B3600C18 successfully running 18-19-19-19-39 1T @ 3600MHz using a 100MHz bsclk. This is with DOCP Standard, 3600 ram frequency, 1.35 vdram. All other settings are auto except I selected the 1T option. Attempting to OC the ram beyond this point is a complete bust. Even trying to use a bsclk of 100.2 results in a boot loop and ram speed reset.
I have not attempted geardown disabled 2T at this time. Although, I am fairly happy the Corsair kit is running it's rated speed it would be nice to squeeze a little more out of it.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I would have said that or something similar prior to UEFI 9943 / AGESA 1.0.0.6.
> 
> This CPU before no matter what tweaking I did, how much voltage I pumped it refused to give me more than 2933MHz strap / 3126MHz via lower strap+BCLK meddling.
> 
> Since UEFI 9943 I got 3066MHz, 3333MHz, 3466MHz with strap changes/SOC voltage tweak. 3200MHz has been nailed using CLDO_VDDP to 956mV and SOC: 1V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rig has had very little downtime prior to those screenies (room ambient ~26°C), as I did HCI MemTest for 3466MHz plus other bits and then was on an overnight run of HCI MemTest for 3333MHz, link.
> 
> So on this CPU/UEFI scaling has been:-
> 
> 2933MHz (SOC: 0.975V) 14-13-13-13-34-1T
> 3066MHz (SOC: 0.975V) 14-13-13-13-34-1T
> 3200MHz (SOC: 1.000V + CLDO_VDDP to 956mV) 14-13-13-13-34-1T
> 3333MHz (SOC: 1.050V) 16-15-15-15-36-1T
> 3466MHz (SOC: 1.075V) 16-15-15-15-36-1T
> 
> (Note: I only do SOC in 25mV increments, so could be tweaked finer)
> 
> ProcODT: [Auto], VBOOT/VDIMM 1.35V, CPU offset for 3.8GHz +206mV, PLL/SB etc defaults, all cases. Gonna aim to do 3600MHz if I can before swapping to another CPU, it gonna need a CLDO_VDDP adjustment IMO as that is insta Q-Code: F9 like 3200MHz was before on same UEFI.


Are you only planning to stay on even CL #'s (so without disabling geardown)? I believe CL15 on 3333 and 3466 should be faster on 2T compared to CL16 on 1T.


----------



## r4m0n

@Reikoji

Progress!

Looks like I've finally got my 4x16GB 3200 C14 to the XMP timings. Main things to notice: voltages are a lot more touchy if you're in the wrong ProcODT, and you shouldn't need to increase voltages related to the RAM unless you're actually overclocking it.

Final settings, in order of perceived importance:
ProcODT - 60 Ohms
Command Rate - 2T, Geardown disabled. Doesn't boot with 1T, boots and fails tests at 1T + Geardown (I consider it 1.5T)
vSOC - 1.1V
CLDO_VDDP - 1050. Set it a long time ago and haven't touched since, probably doesn't need to be this high.
vDRAM - 1.35V. As per XMP spec. While on the next ODT step (68?), the amount of errors was pretty sensitive to the vDRAM, haven't tried playing with it since I've nailed the ODT.

I've also noticed quite a bit of temperature dependency of results while operating at the wrong ProcODT, so I've stuck an extra fan over my memory to keep it always at a more controlled value. I'll try to see if it gets unstable without it after I've confirmed it rock-solid.

Now that I've found the sweet spot of the RAM, I'll see if I can get it to the next strap... Those B-dies are supposed to be the best right


----------



## Praz

Hello

A followup to my previous screenshot. HCI 1450% coverage at 3600MHz 14-14-14 1T.


----------



## 1TM1

Decided to be humble (not smarter than AMD and Asus combined), go back to 9945 and set only DOCP Standard and memory 3333, and it worked at Auto timings (16-18-18-38) which is better than what I could get with manual settings (was 16-19-19-49).

Getting a lower 57.33 latency now (down from 58.9ns). Plan to test Prime 95 after I get 1800X to 4000. Memory is 4x8GB F4-3200C16-8GTZB Hynix-M modules.

EDIT: unstable / a fluke; can't repeat. CPU overheats during POST as all fans drop to some low value (200 rpm?). Still have to power down, clear CMOS and start from scratch.
Future BIOS should set high fan RPM before POST before memory training (unless it's the AMD microcode and not Asus BIOS takes its sweet time).

Asus has to find a workaround or a fix to keep fan RPM high during POST.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> @Reikoji
> 
> Progress!
> 
> Looks like I've finally got my 4x16GB 3200 C14 to the XMP timings. Main things to notice: voltages are a lot more touchy if you're in the wrong ProcODT, and you shouldn't need to increase voltages related to the RAM unless you're actually overclocking it.
> 
> Final settings, in order of perceived importance:
> ProcODT - 60 Ohms
> Command Rate - 2T, Geardown disabled. Doesn't boot with 1T, boots and fails tests at 1T + Geardown (I consider it 1.5T)
> vSOC - 1.1V
> CLDO_VDDP - 1050. Set it a long time ago and haven't touched since, probably doesn't need to be this high.
> vDRAM - 1.35V. As per XMP spec. While on the next ODT step (68?), the amount of errors was pretty sensitive to the vDRAM, haven't tried playing with it since I've nailed the ODT.
> 
> I've also noticed quite a bit of temperature dependency of results while operating at the wrong ProcODT, so I've stuck an extra fan over my memory to keep it always at a more controlled value. I'll try to see if it gets unstable without it after I've confirmed it rock-solid.
> 
> Now that I've found the sweet spot of the RAM, I'll see if I can get it to the next strap... Those B-dies are supposed to be the best right


Nice! i'll mimic these settings when I go to reflashing the new bios. 9943 or 9945?


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Nice! i'll mimic these settings when I go to reflashing the new bios. 9943 or 9945?


Duh! Forgot that. I'm currently on 9945 after unflashing the 0003 EC, but it felt pretty much exactly as 9943 for the settings I've tried. I think for this RAM use case they're identical.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> Duh! Forgot that. I'm currently on 9945 after unflashing the 0003 EC, but it felt pretty much exactly as 9943 for the settings I've tried. I think for this RAM use case they're identical.


How did you unflash 0003?


----------



## Hansi8

I can`t backup bios and profiles to usb?
Is there something i have to enable/ disable?
Is there any preferred filesystem on usbstick?

I see my usb when i try to backup, but when hit ok, or enter nothing happens.
bios 1107, and 9943

I have tried 5 different sticks and no go


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> How did you unflash 0003?


PM elmor and he'll send you a BIOS that does that.


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hansi8*
> 
> I can`t backup bios and profiles to usb?
> Is there something i have to enable/ disable?
> Is there any preferred filesystem on usbstick?
> 
> I see my usb when i try to backup, but when hit ok, or enter nothing happens.
> bios 1107, and 9943
> 
> I have tried 5 different sticks and no go


Here it works fine. Just go into Tool -> ASUS Overclicking Profile -> Save/Load, browse to where you want it and press F2. (control+F2 saves a text dump, easy to spot the settings)


----------



## Hansi8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> Here it works fine. Just go into Tool -> ASUS Overclicking Profile -> Save/Load, browse to where you want it and press F2. (control+F2 saves a text dump, easy to spot the settings)


Yea this i what i want to do, it dont work, do you have usb in "bios-port"?


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hansi8*
> 
> Yea this i what i want to do, it dont work, do you have usb in "bios-port"?


Worked for me both in the BIOS port and on the third row of USB's (haven't tried in others)

Edit: Try other filesystems in the USB, preferred should be FAT-32.


----------



## balanceark

Can anyone help me out? got the new Beta Bios and now im at 2933







from 2666!. Not sure if my RAM is B-Die or Samsung or Hynix? (Sorry not familiar with terms). I tried setting the ram to 3200 using DOCP standard everything on auto, won't boot. 2933 works with everything on auto though. This is my RAM, if anyone has any suggestions on what to test I would love it.

VENGEANCE® LED 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4 DRAM 3200MHz C16 Memory Kit - Red LED (CMU32GX4M2C3200C16R)
32GB Kit (2 x 16GB)
3200MHz
16-18-18-36
1.35V

If I click on the SPD Tab of CPU-Z I see it says XMP-3200, 16-18-18-36-54, on Auto Stable at 2933 I see its running at 16-16-16-39-69, should I try going to the 3200 Strap on Doc Standard and changing the TRC? or OHM? is it safe to leave the voltages on Auto?


----------



## YpsiNine

@elmor

Omg I installed 9943 and now I can finally wake/resume the computer from sleep without BSOD.

THANK YOU!


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *balanceark*
> 
> Can anyone help me out? got the new Beta Bios and now im at 2933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from 2666!. Not sure if my RAM is B-Die or Samsung or Hynix? (Sorry not familiar with terms). I tried setting the ram to 3200 using DOCP standard everything on auto, won't boot. 2933 works with everything on auto though. This is my RAM, if anyone has any suggestions on what to test I would love it.
> 
> VENGEANCE® LED 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4 DRAM 3200MHz C16 Memory Kit - Red LED (CMU32GX4M2C3200C16R)
> 32GB Kit (2 x 16GB)
> 3200MHz
> 16-18-18-36
> 1.35V
> 
> If I click on the SPD Tab of CPU-Z I see it says XMP-3200, 16-18-18-36-54, on Auto Stable at 2933 I see its running at 16-16-16-39-69, should I try going to the 3200 Strap on Doc Standard and changing the TRC? or OHM? is it safe to leave the voltages on Auto?


That's probably Hynix, but should work too. First focus on ProcODT, set the DOCP standard profile for 3200, copy over the subtimings from the Tool -> ASUS SPD that the BIOS doesn't seems to set, then try ProcODT's from about 40 to 96, jump every couple and you shouldn't miss it. If none of those boot, try setting CLDO_VDDP (deep in the AMD CBS menu) to 975 or so, and try the ProcODT's again.


----------



## r4m0n

General hint for trying F9's generating settings:
Set your FAIL_CNT to something like 5, then set your possibly bad settings and apply. Let it F9 a couple times and press the safe boot button on the board, so you keep all your settings. Then you just change what went bad, apply again and repeat.


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Tried both new bioses with my 2X8 G.skill 3600 C16. Neither bios can run them stable no matter what at 3600. In fact the ONLY strap that even works without dropping down to default is the 3333 strap, not even the 3200 strap works. And the weirder thing is the 3466 strap also doesn't work, but I can run bclk at 104 and the only working 3333 strap and get exactly 3466 at 14-14-14-34 stable, which gives me about 70ns latency. I was really shooting for higher infinity fabric and ram that is why I got an 1800x and 3600 C 16 ram, but still a no go with these bioses. I am mainly looking to even out the gaming field with Intel, i am at 3950mhz cpu overclock, so all the infinity fabric/higher ram speed I can get I want. Not sure why the 3600 strap doesn't work with my 3600 memory, and I did get it to boot with all the tricks like trdrdsc at 1 and geardown and 2T, but even at 1.5v mem and 1.15v soc it is not 100% stable. It is just easier to do 3466 C14 with about 1.4v mem and 1.06 soc which is much safer. Hoping the next bios allows sticks to run at their rated speed like 3600. Why even put 3600, hell, 4000 straps if no memory can run on this mobo with it. I have the top of the line non-RgB G.skill, so that is NOT holding me back, it ran at those speeds and higher on Intel.


I believe that this is exactly the issue that the CLDO_VDDP setting is meant to address. Try tinkering with that using The_Stilt's explanation as a guide. Some folks in the thread have been able to solve your issue just by upping it to 956mV (950 default).


----------



## beardlessduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1nterceptor*
> 
> Hi guys, a quick report on the latest 2 versions of beta bios and my still ongoing problem... 9943 didn't do much concerning the ram speed, on the contrary i coulden't even boot with 1 stick (the other is corrupted - read below) @2666Mhz even though i could boot just fine before that with any older bios at that speed. 2400 was doable but i didn't want to go slower than before. So i flashed 9945 and things were looking much better. The boot time decreased - memory training was much faster, i could boot @2993Mhz for the first time ever since i own C6H... So i figured now i could test my 2nd stick of ram which simply refused to work before (on any bios version). I put it in the 4th slot as recommended, turned on the pc, waited for mem training to settle and entered the bios. Just like before, the ram was working @2133Mhz and bios claims total system memory is just 8Gb. So i left everything as is (1,355v/1.4v boot, all latencies on auto) except the speed which i set to 2133 to be on the safe side and booted to windows. I fired up Thaiphoon burner (newest version) and clicked on read. For the first time ever i had to wait like 2000 seconds for it to read the EEPROM. I thought wth, rebooted and tryed again. This time it read EEPROM in 2s and everything was ok - for the good stick at least. The bad one took 2s too, but did not pass CRC... Now, i know i could RMA my ram and probbably get a new kit (i have warranty), but i can't afford to be without my pc for a week or two. So i wonder could i do anything myself with the Thaiphoon burner to correct that corrupted stick so i don't have to wait for new ram to arrive?? Pls help...


I had no problems before the 9945 BIOS update and now I have corrupted RAM as well. My system also won't boot with one of my sticks installed. I did purchase Thaiphoon Burner and the author replied to me already:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voodoo Jungle*
> 
> Probably this happened because you were running either Aura/G.skill LED lightning software or sensor monitoring software on the background. Before running Thaiphoon Burner, all these sort of software must be closed! One person contacted me claiming that he was experiencing issues with flashing SPD. It turned out that he was running Aura software on the background while programming SPD. LOL. Anyway, you can try booting your PC with 1 working module. Once your computer has entered hibernation mode plug-in your corrupted DIMM module. Wake your PC up from hibernation and flash SPD again.


I am going to try his method of trying to fix it and I'll post back.


----------



## balanceark

Thanks for the reply ill give it a try and report back soon.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Are you only planning to stay on even CL #'s (so without disabling geardown)? I believe CL15 on 3333 and 3466 should be faster on 2T compared to CL16 on 1T.


I have some result data for odd CL+1T with geardown disabled. I'd say an "off the cuff" test for a memory MHz I couldn't do before UEFI 9943. Based on AIDA64 result only vs an even setup it was not differing by much. Then tCWL I could not set as 15, The Stilt highlighted to match it to tCL. So to me it seems perhaps some "auto rules"/UEFI favour even setup somewhat loosely speaking. For that tCL setup of 15 tCWL was 14, where as 16 will be 16 and 14 will be 14.

Then I just decided to stick to known G.Skill b die factory setups with the other primaries tweaked for now.

My purpose at present is just to gain as many working straps. Then perhaps tweak more. Then change CPU, itching to start testing the other CPU which I consider better one.


----------



## r4m0n

One thing I've noticed in my stable settings is a "warm boot issue". I can boot cold without issues, but if I soft reboot the machine after stress testing it, I get into a F9 loop until I power the machine down and start cold. Anyone else getting this?


----------



## matc

I have updated from bios 1001 to 9943 and not noticed any performance improvements? [email protected] bdies 2x8gb 3200 cl14. Was stable on both bios's but thought the bios improved stability AND performance? As I was stable on 1001 I thought I might have seen a slight performance increase but nothing....


----------



## r4m0n

I thought the new AGESA was supposed to fix the P0 VID issue? Changing the P0 VID still disables it...

@elmor @[email protected]

Raja, if you get this: Having fun with the subtimings now they're open?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> One thing I've noticed in my stable settings is a "warm boot issue". I can boot cold without issues, but if I soft reboot the machine after stress testing it, I get into a F9 loop until I power the machine down and start cold. Anyone else getting this?


I went back to 1107 just now, this is way too buggy for my tastes. 975mv works, and having prodoct at 60ohms i get memory errors within minutes, and thats with factory timings, and if its not that its just f9 for whatever reason. Going to test my memory back now with HCI and hope it didn't corrupt anything. Shame.


----------



## beardlessduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1nterceptor*
> 
> Hi guys, a quick report on the latest 2 versions of beta bios and my still ongoing problem... 9943 didn't do much concerning the ram speed, on the contrary i coulden't even boot with 1 stick (the other is corrupted - read below) @2666Mhz even though i could boot just fine before that with any older bios at that speed. 2400 was doable but i didn't want to go slower than before. So i flashed 9945 and things were looking much better. The boot time decreased - memory training was much faster, i could boot @2993Mhz for the first time ever since i own C6H... So i figured now i could test my 2nd stick of ram which simply refused to work before (on any bios version). I put it in the 4th slot as recommended, turned on the pc, waited for mem training to settle and entered the bios. Just like before, the ram was working @2133Mhz and bios claims total system memory is just 8Gb. So i left everything as is (1,355v/1.4v boot, all latencies on auto) except the speed which i set to 2133 to be on the safe side and booted to windows. I fired up Thaiphoon burner (newest version) and clicked on read. For the first time ever i had to wait like 2000 seconds for it to read the EEPROM. I thought wth, rebooted and tryed again. This time it read EEPROM in 2s and everything was ok - for the good stick at least. The bad one took 2s too, but did not pass CRC... Now, i know i could RMA my ram and probbably get a new kit (i have warranty), but i can't afford to be without my pc for a week or two. So i wonder could i do anything myself with the Thaiphoon burner to correct that corrupted stick so i don't have to wait for new ram to arrive?? Pls help...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voodoo Jungle*
> 
> Probably this happened because you were running either Aura/G.skill LED lightning software or sensor monitoring software on the background. Before running Thaiphoon Burner, all these sort of software must be closed! One person contacted me claiming that he was experiencing issues with flashing SPD. It turned out that he was running Aura software on the background while programming SPD. LOL. Anyway, you can try booting your PC with 1 working module. Once your computer has entered hibernation mode plug-in your corrupted DIMM module. Wake your PC up from hibernation and flash SPD again.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beardlessduck*
> 
> I had no problems before the 9945 BIOS update and now I have corrupted RAM as well. My system also won't boot with one of my sticks installed. I did purchase Thaiphoon Burner and the author replied to me already:
> I am going to try his method of trying to fix it and I'll post back.


Just tried the hibernate trick but the computer wouldn't wake up from hibernation when the bad stick was inserted







. Looks like an RMA is my only option unless someone has another idea. I'm not sure this was related to the 9945 update but I did not notice any issues until then.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> One thing I've noticed in my stable settings is a "warm boot issue". I can boot cold without issues, but if I soft reboot the machine after stress testing it, I get into a F9 loop until I power the machine down and start cold. Anyone else getting this?


Had a chance to test this after seeing your post and deciding to try it.

So as stated before I wanted to gain the 3200MHz strap stable on this CPU. So after having done the HCI MemTest I went for Y-Cruncher and some IBT AVX, no issues. I thought I'd do the same for 3466MHz strap before going for 3600MHz. *Warm reboot at this point on 3200MHz strap after stress testing no issue.
*
I setup 3466MHz, 16-15-15-15-36-1T, SOC: 1.075V. Run IBT AVX and Q-Code 8, I suspect SOC too low vs HCI MemTest run, so up SOC to 1.1V, instead of IBT AVX I ran Y-Cruncher and all good for ~1hr. To test again your issue I warm reboot before doing IBT AVX. I get Q-Code: F9.

After repost I enter UEFI, AMD CBS menu reset and all else is fine. I do F10, repost is AOK and at 3466MHz C16. *Enter UEFI and setup 3.8GHz PState 0 OC and insta Q-Code: F9.* Mobo repost and AMD CBS menu reset and all else is fine, I do F10. Repost is AOK and at 3466MHz C16, setup 3.4GHz PState 0 OC post AOK, then enter UEFI again on repost do 3.8GHz and repost AOK.

To me it seems the CPU PState 0 OC upset warm reboot.

Will run IBT AVX and do a warm reboot again.


----------



## 1nterceptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beardlessduck*
> 
> Just tried the hibernate trick but the computer wouldn't wake up from hibernation when the bad stick was inserted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Looks like an RMA is my only option unless someone has another idea. I'm not sure this was related to the 9945 update but I did not notice any issues until then.


Thx for replying m8, but my problem is a bit different than yours. Bios 9945 did not corrupt my ram because it was already corrupted. I dont't know if it was like this when i bought it (used, but only 3 months old) or it somehow got corrupted on the first boot with the original bios my c6h came with... Anyway, i thing i will RMA my ram because i'm not sure if i know how to use thaiphoon burner or if it would even help anyway. In the meantime i will buy some cheap 4gb ddr4 ram just so i can use my pc until i get the new ram from RMA...


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> A followup to my previous screenshot. HCI 1450% coverage at 3600MHz 14-14-14 1T.


Looks good, nice sticks









1792MHz 14-15-14 1T is max over here


----------



## gupsterg

@r4m0n

Did 2x loops of IBT AVX and stability error.



Straight after screenie I do warm reboot, no issue. So seems intermittent getting Q-Code F9 for me after warm reboot when having finished a stress test. At present I suspect I need to tweak something, may retest 3066MHz / 3333MHz for this issue you've highlighted and I've had 1x so far on 3466MHz.

*** edit ***

Changed SOC: 1.125V and IBT AVX fail again and rebooted straight after screenie no Q-Code: F9.



Now rolling back SOC to 1.1V and will test upped vcore.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *balanceark*
> 
> Can anyone help me out? got the new Beta Bios and now im at 2933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from 2666!. Not sure if my RAM is B-Die or Samsung or Hynix? (Sorry not familiar with terms). I tried setting the ram to 3200 using DOCP standard everything on auto, won't boot. 2933 works with everything on auto though. This is my RAM, if anyone has any suggestions on what to test I would love it.
> 
> VENGEANCE® LED 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4 DRAM 3200MHz C16 Memory Kit - Red LED (CMU32GX4M2C3200C16R)
> 32GB Kit (2 x 16GB)
> 3200MHz
> 16-18-18-36
> 1.35V
> 
> If I click on the SPD Tab of CPU-Z I see it says XMP-3200, 16-18-18-36-54, on Auto Stable at 2933 I see its running at 16-16-16-39-69, should I try going to the 3200 Strap on Doc Standard and changing the TRC? or OHM? is it safe to leave the voltages on Auto?


You can try Thaiphoon Burner free edition and it will tell you the info about your memory. I am on Hynix M-die, still having problems getting to the rated 3200, but I can hit 3066 now, and all I had to do was set 2T and manually put in a ProcODT of 80 with Geardown off(Geardown of auto or enabled forces it to 1T with the new BIOS versions.


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> @Reikoji
> 
> Progress!
> 
> Looks like I've finally got my 4x16GB 3200 C14 to the XMP timings. Main things to notice: voltages are a lot more touchy if you're in the wrong ProcODT, and you shouldn't need to increase voltages related to the RAM unless you're actually overclocking it.
> 
> Final settings, in order of perceived importance:
> ProcODT - 60 Ohms
> Command Rate - 2T, Geardown disabled. Doesn't boot with 1T, boots and fails tests at 1T + Geardown (I consider it 1.5T)
> vSOC - 1.1V
> CLDO_VDDP - 1050. Set it a long time ago and haven't touched since, probably doesn't need to be this high.
> vDRAM - 1.35V. As per XMP spec. While on the next ODT step (68?), the amount of errors was pretty sensitive to the vDRAM, haven't tried playing with it since I've nailed the ODT.
> 
> I've also noticed quite a bit of temperature dependency of results while operating at the wrong ProcODT, so I've stuck an extra fan over my memory to keep it always at a more controlled value. I'll try to see if it gets unstable without it after I've confirmed it rock-solid.
> 
> Now that I've found the sweet spot of the RAM, I'll see if I can get it to the next strap... Those B-dies are supposed to be the best right


Thanks for sharing. These settings helped me achieve 3200 16-16-16 with my 4x16GB Sammy B.


----------



## ozzyo99

The CLDO_VDDP setting, can someone explain the process of applying it? I understand like ProcODT it doesn't get listed when you save your settings, but I appreciate it need a reboot/reset or something to apply?

Whenever I try restarting, or hitting reset or retry the setting is back to Auto. Just need some steps written please.

FWIW, tried both BIOS fo far with my new F4-4266C19D-16GTZR memory and can't get it to post past 3466 (which is using 3333 strap with a small BCLK), trying anything north of that i've been unable to boot.... may send it back if i can't get anywhere with it. Already had 3200 on my LPX.


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Time to start rma'ing your cpu / mb/ ram in that order if you are 100% sure that your power supply is good (gold rated, 800w, etc.).
> 
> Something is defective.


Yeah, I guess you're right...

Every part on this system I bought brand new when I built it in march, except for the SSD which was about 8 months old at that time.
The power supply is a CORSAIR RMi Series RM850i 850W 80 PLUS GOLD... whats the likely hood that it is bad..??


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzyo99*
> 
> The CLDO_VDDP setting, can someone explain the process of applying it? I understand like ProcODT it doesn't get listed when you save your settings, but I appreciate it need a reboot/reset or something to apply?
> 
> Whenever I try restarting, or hitting reset or retry the setting is back to Auto. Just need some steps written please.
> 
> FWIW, tried both BIOS fo far with my new F4-4266C19D-16GTZR memory and can't get it to post past 3466 (which is using 3333 strap with a small BCLK), trying anything north of that i've been unable to boot.... may send it back if i can't get anywhere with it. Already had 3200 on my LPX.


Try setting FAIL_CNT to 3 instead of the default 1. It´s under AMD CBS>DRAM menu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> Yeah, I guess you're right...
> 
> Every part on this system I bought brand new when I built it in march, except for the SSD which was about 8 months old at that time.
> The power supply is a CORSAIR RMi Series RM850i 850W 80 PLUS GOLD... whats the likely hood that it is bad..??


Did you try running the system outside the case with the stock cooler? Something about back plates if your are using a waterblock from EK, is if the rubber is not thick enough then you will end up shorting the board.


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huyee*
> 
> @warreng5995
> Did you plug the 8 pin CPU or the 4 pin?
> Other than that, could you try run the PC and note the temp and voltage using HWInfo, see if anything drastic happen right before it crashed?


I have the 8 pin and 4 pin CPU heads connected to the PSU.

I've tried HWInfo before, I might try again, see if I can see anything.

Thanks


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Did you try running the system outside the case with the stock cooler? Something about back plates if your are using a waterblock from EK, is if the rubber is not thick enough then you will end up shorting the board.


I don't have an air cooler, but I'm using a Corsair 115i watercooler with original Asus AM4 backplate....
the only sort of rubber that it has, is the 'sticky' white side of the Asus backplate. The Corsair water block doesn't have any rubber parts.

Thanks


----------



## Spectre-

noob question should i be relying on the cpu-z vcore or the vcore under Ryzen on hwinfo64 (gives a lower readout) dont have a multimeter to check any thing atm


----------



## finalheaven

@gupsterg

Are you having problems with 3466? I am stable with HCI memtest but its unstable with y-cruncher (the HNT/Hybrid NTT) test no matter, what my Vcore or SOC voltage is.

It might be because I'm using 4 dimms though. I can't boot up (from shutdown) either at 3466 at 14-14-14-14-34. Only CL15 boots up.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> noob question should i be relying on the cpu-z vcore or the vcore under Ryzen on hwinfo64 (gives a lower readout) dont have a multimeter to check any thing atm


Use CPU(Tctl/Tdie) on HWiNFO64.

OOhps, just occurred to me what I wrote, sorry, meant to say CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN).


----------



## CeltPC

I shifted to 9943 from 9945, and starting the tinkering process.Surprisingly to me, I am booting at 3600 MHz with 1.4V at this point, while i needed 1.45 with 9943.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I shifted to 9943 from 9945, and starting the tinkering process.Surprisingly to me, I am booting at 3600 MHz with 1.4V at this point, while i needed 1.45 with 9943.


I gave up ghost on 9943 1107 is MUCH more stable for me even with HCI.


----------



## Ramad

@elmor @Raja and every one that have worked on the newest BIOS, thank you very much for your hard work. My system is faster with this BIOS and is snappier. Keep up the good work.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I gave up ghost on 9943 1107 is MUCH more stable for me even with HCI.


Try 9945, I´m sure you will find it better.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I gave up ghost on 9943 1107 is MUCH more stable for me even with HCI.


I find both new versions are more "stable" in general, both with retention of settings from a cold boot, and in memory training being more predictable.

I find that if after I have an F8 fail, trying a second save and reboot from bios without changing anything tends to be successful. I also have less fails in the first place.

The main issue for me is that although I can run 3466ish with stress testing fine, I am struggling to do the same with 3600. It boots reliably, can run cinebench, and is stable in any application I have tried. I just have trouble finding a setting configuration that will survive stress tests.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I gave up ghost on 9943 1107 is MUCH more stable for me even with HCI.


I think most positives are with 32GB.. but so far 9943 has not been a downgrade with the 16GB kit I'm using right now.. just no magic. I have tightened several secondaries and get >> 53K aida results, and similar improvements in sisoft. (and GSAT stable). No changes to cldo_vddp or odt needed. I am using 130 bclk for 3466 tho. 3466 on 100 just has not yet performed as well.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think most positives are with 32GB.. but so far 9943 has not been a downgrade with the 16GB kit I'm using right now.. just no magic. I have tightened several secondaries and get >> 53K aida results, and similar improvements in sisoft. (and GSAT stable). No changes to cldo_vddp or odt needed. I am using 130 bclk for 3466 tho. 3466 on 100 just has not yet performed as well.


Seems like everything needs to be changed for me to hit whats stable on 1107 without changing anything but dram, i dont even need to touch prodoct and its fine. With 9943 i had to touch everything and it was still getting errors in HCI even with factory timings and more ram boot so not sure what happened there.

Tomorrow ill drop my timings again from 16-18 to 14-15 on 1107 and do HCI again to make sure its fine. Passed SPD timings at 200% just fine and on 9943 it would fail within minutes.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Seems like everything needs to be changed for me to hit whats stable on 1107 without changing anything but dram, i dont even need to touch prodoct and its fine. With 9943 i had to touch everything and it was still getting errors in HCI even with factory timings and more ram boot so not sure what happened there.
> 
> Tomorrow ill drop my timings again from 16-18 to 14-15 on 1107 and do HCI again to make sure its fine. Passed SPD timings at 200% just fine and on 9943 it would fail within minutes.


it's always a combination of kit and bios... 1107 is the best one for your gear atm.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's always a combination of kit and bios... 1107 is the best one for your gear atm.


Yea exactly, especially since i can do 14-15-15-15-34 timings at 1.45v on 1107 and on 9943 even stock voltage and stock timings give me problems lol. Both boot just as fast, i did notice that on 1107 im at around 900mv vddp and on 9943 had to manually set it thru amd cbs at 975mv so that might have something to do with it, but on auto vddp on 9943 it wouldnt even boot its just f9.


----------



## buttmen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> @Kanukio should wait for 24 hours from this post until he/she/it can click the links in this post.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/7jch56t5uohnnbz/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-9943.zip
> 
> If Hynix AFR 4x16GB or Samsung B 4x8GB, you might have more luck with this http://www.mediafire.com/file/2stmu39om14oa6b/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-9945.zip
> 
> 
> 
> Which one is recommended for 4x16GB Sammy B? Thanks!
Click to expand...

Use 9945 - I'm making some good progress on this one after going no where with 9943 for two days.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think most positives are with 32GB.. but so far 9943 has not been a downgrade with the 16GB kit I'm using right now.. just no magic. I have tightened several secondaries and get >> 53K aida results, and similar improvements in sisoft. (and GSAT stable). No changes to cldo_vddp or odt needed. I am using 130 bclk for 3466 tho. 3466 on 100 just has not yet performed as well.


Yea, 32gb is solid now.

I do have a weird issue though. I can pass HCI at 3466 with 32gb, but it will not pass Y-Cruncher (the HNT: Hybrid NTT) test. Increasing CPU volt, SOC volt, and DDR volt does not make it stable. However, if I use only 16gb of ram, it'll pass Y-Cruncher. Can't explain it..


----------



## DarkHollow

Still can't get my TridentZ 3400 2x16GB kit running over 3100. I got it to get to the ASUS screen but then it wouldn't finish booting nor go into the UEFI itself. Tried 3200, 3333, 3400, 3466 all sorts of procODT and nothing.


----------



## MrZoner

After settling down at 4GHz CPU and 3200 DRAM speeds passing every CPU and memory stress tool I have, I benchmarked my SSD and was quickly horrified by the write speeds I was getting. I triple checked the firmware (it was the latest, 2B6QCXP7) and that I was using the Samsung NVME driver (it was installed and is ver 2.2) but the benchmarks were pretty grim:



Spoiler: Oh noes



CrystalDiskMark 5.2.1 x64 (C) 2007-2017 hiyohiyo
Crystal Dew World : http://crystalmark.info/

* MB/s = 1,000,000 bytes/s [SATA/600 = 600,000,000 bytes/s]
* KB = 1000 bytes, KiB = 1024 bytes
Sequential Read (Q= 32,T= 1) : *2195.555 MB/s*
Sequential Write (Q= 32,T= 1) : *188.089 MB/s*
Random Read 4KiB (Q= 32,T= 1) : 437.453 MB/s [106800.0 IOPS]
Random Write 4KiB (Q= 32,T= 1) : 162.251 MB/s [ 39612.1 IOPS]
Sequential Read (T= 1) : 1730.149 MB/s
Sequential Write (T= 1) : 310.385 MB/s
Random Read 4KiB (Q= 1,T= 1) : 51.629 MB/s [ 12604.7 IOPS]
Random Write 4KiB (Q= 1,T= 1) : 194.956 MB/s [ 47596.7 IOPS]

Test : 1024 MiB [C: 73.1% (697.3/953.3 GiB)] (x5) [Interval=5 sec]
Date : 2017/05/21 20:34:19
OS : Windows 10 Professional [10.0 Build 15063] (x64)





Spoiler: This is more like it



CrystalDiskMark 5.2.1 x64 (C) 2007-2017 hiyohiyo
Crystal Dew World : http://crystalmark.info/

* MB/s = 1,000,000 bytes/s [SATA/600 = 600,000,000 bytes/s]
* KB = 1000 bytes, KiB = 1024 bytes

Sequential Read (Q= 32,T= 1) : *3240.510 MB/s*
Sequential Write (Q= 32,T= 1) : *2059.889 MB/s*
Random Read 4KiB (Q= 32,T= 1) : 420.313 MB/s [102615.5 IOPS]
Random Write 4KiB (Q= 32,T= 1) : 367.376 MB/s [ 89691.4 IOPS]
Sequential Read (T= 1) : 2293.539 MB/s
Sequential Write (T= 1) : 1996.536 MB/s
Random Read 4KiB (Q= 1,T= 1) : 56.315 MB/s [ 13748.8 IOPS]
Random Write 4KiB (Q= 1,T= 1) : 192.185 MB/s [ 46920.2 IOPS]

Test : 1024 MiB [C: 73.2% (697.6/953.3 GiB)] (x5) [Interval=5 sec]
Date : 2017/05/21 22:11:33
OS : Windows 10 Professional [10.0 Build 15063] (x64)



The change? Dropping my DRAM back to 2666 MHz from 3200. More investigation is in order, and this should serve as a reminder to benchmark 'all the things'(tm) when you think you are done


----------



## beardlessduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Still can't get my TridentZ 3400 2x16GB kit running over 3100. I got it to get to the ASUS screen but then it wouldn't finish booting nor go into the UEFI itself. Tried 3200, 3333, 3400, 3466 all sorts of procODT and nothing.


I'm guessing you've already tried this but have you tried setting your timings manually on the latest BIOS? Try 18-16-16-38 just to see if it will boot. Also, make sure to set RAM voltage to 1.35 and RAM boot voltage to 1.35.


----------



## Naeem

what is read write speed of your ram in AIDA 64 with 2933mhz ?


----------



## Kanuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> what is read write speed of your ram in AIDA 64 with 2933mhz ?


Don't know why my RAM latency is so high.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beardlessduck*
> 
> Just tried the hibernate trick but the computer wouldn't wake up from hibernation when the bad stick was inserted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Looks like an RMA is my only option unless someone has another idea. I'm not sure this was related to the 9945 update but I did not notice any issues until then.


I suppose you have tried swapping the RAM around between the two slots you are using?


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> F4-3200C16D-16GTZR
> Any one with these rams?
> https://m.newegg.com/products/N82E16820232476
> Running with rated speed and timing?


Currently running this kit at 3200 on 9945 BIOS with no problems. Havent done a memory stress test but it passed IBT on Very High, hours of Ghost Recon: Wildlands and rendered a few videos for me. No hiccups! Have tried higher strap but it's unstable, could possibly be because my sticks have some corruption according to thaiphoon.


----------



## beardlessduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I suppose you have tried swapping the RAM around between the two slots you are using?


I actually did not try that yet. I might as well give it a shot, thanks for the tip.


----------



## EightCores

Has this been done?
Can anyone tell me what version bios I should use for GSkill F4-3200C14 (factory 14-14-14-34-2N) 64GB (4x16)? Has anyone done this or OC this memory?


----------



## east river

So I had a system that refused to boot up at 3200MHz RAM speeds no matter what. (1700X with TridentZ 3200 CL14)

With the 9943 BIOS, my system still refuses to boot into 3200MHz but boots successfully boots up when I choose 3333MHz? What?
I didn't do much tinkering with the timings, I booted up first try with Auto timings. But it still booted up at 3333MHz, something I've never achieved with 3200MHz!
Right now I'm running speeds and timings I know to be stable (2933Mhz) because I'm really not in the mood for some system tinkering (How far I can push timings and check if my system is actually stable).

Also CPU-Z greys out the memory speed when I choose either 3066MHz or 3333MHz, but shows me my memory speed with 2933MHz.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrZoner*
> 
> After settling down at 4GHz CPU and 3200 DRAM speeds passing every CPU and memory stress tool I have, I benchmarked my SSD and was quickly horrified by the write speeds I was getting. I triple checked the firmware (it was the latest, 2B6QCXP7) and that I was using the Samsung NVME driver (it was installed and is ver 2.2) but the benchmarks were pretty grim:
> 
> The change? Dropping my DRAM back to 2666 MHz from 3200. More investigation is in order, and this should serve as a reminder to benchmark 'all the things'(tm) when you think you are done


I think Samsung is way behind on it's driver and Samsung Magician software as far as Ryzen. I see crappy results too. I need to try things without the samsung driver, but I'm too sleepy now


----------



## ressonantia

Hi there,

Apologies in advance for the noob question and if this is the wrong thread to post in. I recently upgraded my system to an R5 1600X with the C6H as the motherboard and everything is working fine right now at stock. I've even gotten my RAM to work at 3200MHz (its the FlareX G.skill one) albeit with looser timings (16-16-16-39 vs 14-14-14-34). Now that the system is stable and working, I thought I'd satisfy my curiosity and try to push the system as far as it can go (reasonably anyway). So I went into the BIOS, changed the CPU multiplier to 40.00, set core voltage to 1.45 and LLC to level 3. The system booted and task manager recognized that the CPU was running at 4.00GHz. Strangely though, everything else (CPU-Z, Ryzen Master, HWinFO) says its locked at 2.2GHz (22x multiplier). What am I doing wrong here?


----------



## icebalm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AiiGee*
> 
> So I had a system that refused to boot up at 3200MHz RAM speeds no matter what. (1700X with TridentZ 3200 CL14)
> 
> With the 9943 BIOS, my system still refuses to boot into 3200MHz but boots successfully boots up when I choose 3333MHz? What?
> I didn't do much tinkering with the timings, I booted up first try with Auto timings. But it still booted up at 3333MHz, something I've never achieved with 3200MHz!
> Right now I'm running speeds and timings I know to be stable (2933Mhz) because I'm really not in the mood for some system tinkering (How far I can push timings and check if my system is actually stable).
> 
> Also CPU-Z greys out the memory speed when I choose either 3066MHz or 3333MHz, but shows me my memory speed with 2933MHz.


Yep, same here, I have an R7 1700 with the same memory kit, can't boot at 3200 no matter what, but 2933 and 3333 (even 3466) work no problem. I'm running at 3333 and it's stable. I also notice the same thing about cpu-z not reporting.


----------



## T800

Please do not use this adhesive back plate, it's a pain to remove that.


----------



## elmor

A few updates.

- The 2-3 full resets (AA POST code) some are getting at the moment when starting from a fully powered off to the way the new BIOS applies external/internal reference clock mode, vboot voltages and the new cold boot fix. Hopefully we can optimize this into at most one full reset in a future BIOS release.
- In the new AGESA, AMD is adding their own SOC Voltage offset dynamically depending on your DRAM Ratio. You can't trust your previous values for offset, or from testing at lower DRAM Ratios. For example if you get 0.9V SOC Voltage at default, and apply +0.300V offset and set DRAM Ratio to 2933, your actual SOC Voltage will most likely be around 1.35-1.4V and not the 1.2V you were expecting.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> @elmor: there appears to be a small bug - when you had SOC voltage set to offset and you go back to auto SOC voltage still retains the offset voltage. CMOS clear is needed to lower voltages again to auto levels.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemChem*
> 
> *Using offset SoC volts warning!*
> 
> Just a heads up that there may be a bug with using offset on the SoC volts. I used +0.3 v to go from the default of 0.85 v to 1.15 v. After rebooting while testing my 32 GB (2x 16 GB) hynix kit, everything was fine and SoC was 1.15 v as expected, however a few reboots later SoC was at 1.43 v! Be careful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Re: the Hynix kit, not tried it before this BIOS as I've been using my 2x 8 GB Sam. b-die kit which happily does 3600 MHz. Needing the extra ram though so thought I'd give it a go on this new BIOS, was able to boot with the 2933 MHz strap (it's the CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 kit, v.5.39) without tweaking anything. Might see if I can get 3200 MHz but training a neural net atm so I don't want to interrupt it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I looked into this and everything is as it should, the old bug when changing back to Auto voltages is still fixed. What you guys are experiencing is that AMD started adding their own SOC Voltage offset in the new AGESA, so you need to take this into account when setting your offset. See above for further details.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Elmor, any reason my corsair lpx settings on 1107 won't work AT ALL on 9943? changing dram boot to 1.45 gives me an instant f9 and keeps looping f9, i have to hold the power button then reset cmos. All ive tried was keeping the same settings and it was f9 on cold boot and on restart. Ive gone back to 1107 for now as its fully stable, Hynix 2x8gb btw.


Supporting specific cases is something I'm only able to do if I have some spare time. There are several very helpful users in this thread which should be able to help you figuring out the issue. I'm mainly focusing on finding major bugs at the moment with several reports and being replicable. The best way to get support for specific kits is through official support channels, especially if they're in the QVL.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyzkill3r*
> 
> Well, still get a black screen every time I go 36.25 multi or higher.
> 
> Worst 1800x ever that can't go above 3.6


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyzkill3r*
> 
> There are others (though few) who have had this issue.
> Largest source of information is here https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/threads/am4-b350-x370-black-screen-crash-thread.18772316/page-12
> 
> Issue persists across boards/ram. Their conclusion was PCI/graphics issue with NVIDIA drivers. I have a suspicion that it's PCI related as our graphics cards don't like BCLK being touched.
> 
> With PLL reduced, I could run Aida for 40 minutes, but got black screen crashes at 40m consistently. One ram stick, swap to one other ram stick, both ram sticks. Memtest 200% no issues.
> 
> Maybe it's a temperature issue, but on a monoblock I never see VRM reported above 35. Never see CPU above 60.
> 
> A simple .25 increase in multiplier should not instantly crash on a stress. There has to be something fishy here.
> 
> Hate to tag @elmor but I'm secretly hoping ASUS has read sporadic reports and maybe might have more information.
> 
> I have a 400w supply I can plug into just the motherboard/CPU later to test. But it's an incredible long shot that the PSU is the issue.


We're reading and investigating more stuff than you guys think







Just that often there are limited resources, difficult to replicate and perhaps affecting too few users to justify looking into it. I know it's not ideal but just stating how it is.

The .25 ratio increase I presume is done from the OS? Sounds just like the realtime ratio adjustment without HPET issue. Try setting it through BIOS or enable HPET on your system, should fix it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I think CLDO_VDDP is different from VDDP in tweakers paradise.


Indeed, VDDP in Tweaker's paradise is obselete.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flyn08*
> 
> Guys how can I check if I'm still on 0003 EC FW?
> 
> Elmor said Tha cold boot looping can be caused by that but I cannot verify if I'm stuck with it or not.


My understanding is that if you ever installed it, you are stuck with it until you get some corrective "medicine" from elmor.


----------



## lazy4u

I have TridentZ RGB memory F4-3200C16D-16GTZR(2x8GB) does this ram go past 2400?-1800X/Asus Hero X370/Corsair1000RMi/Be Quit Dark Rock pro 3. On Bios 1201-Any tips on reaching anything past 2400? Thank you beginer, sry if this not in right place.


----------



## WR-HW95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightCores*
> 
> Has this been done?
> Can anyone tell me what version bios I should use for GSkill F4-3200C14 (factory 14-14-14-34-2N) 64GB (4x16)? Has anyone done this or OC this memory?


I set 9945 for 4x16Gb. By some magic i got it to boot 3200MHz 14-14-14-34 T1 after few tries, but yesterday got in to bios once of ~60 boot tries.
I think i missed trying adjust CLDO_VDDP, but when i got it to boot up and running in Windows it worked ok. Not really tressed much.. just ran Realbench once, few runs on CB and played games few hours.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> A few updates.
> 
> - In the new AGESA, AMD is adding their own SOC Voltage offset dynamically depending on your DRAM Ratio. You can't trust your previous values for offset, or from testing at lower DRAM Ratios. For example if you get 0.9V SOC Voltage at default, and apply +0.300V offset and set DRAM Ratio to 2933, your actual SOC Voltage will most likely be around 1.35-1.4V and not the 1.2V you were expecting.
> 
> I looked into this and everything is as it should, the old bug when changing back to Auto voltages is still fixed. What you guys are experiencing is that AMD started adding their own SOC Voltage offset in the new AGESA, so you need to take this into account when setting your offset. See above for further details.
> 
> Indeed, VDDP in Tweaker's paradise is obselete.


Hmm, the unknown boost being made to SOC voltage scared me, lol. I had no idea. So now I am somewhat at a loss to know what a "safe" SOC voltage is. The old don't go above 1.2 seems out the window.

So if you are trying for 3200 Mhz, 3466Mhz, or 3600MHz, what is safe would vary in each case?

Or are you saying the AGESA added voltage is only applied if using an offset, rather than a manually set SOC voltage?

The issue on the methodology for setting CLDO_VDDP in lieu of using VDDP is truly a pain. I never know when and if it "Took", and you loose it on a fail. Is CLDO_VDDP purely for better boot success, or does it also affect stability?

Complaining and questions aside, thanks for the new bios lol. I really do appreciate it.









Edit: Has anyone noticed in the bios that if you change P0,P1,P2 to custom at the same time, it will likely error out ? Changing just P1, saving and exit, then P1 and P2 after seems to work better.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> Are you having problems with 3466? I am stable with HCI memtest but its unstable with y-cruncher (the HNT/Hybrid NTT) test no matter, what my Vcore or SOC voltage is.
> 
> It might be because I'm using 4 dimms though. I can't boot up (from shutdown) either at 3466 at 14-14-14-14-34. Only CL15 boots up.


The 3200MHz strap which did not work on this CPU prior to UEFI 9943 passed Y-Cruncher and IBT AVX repeatedly besides HCI Memtest. So the CLDO_VDDP tweak of 956mV worked a treat







.

3466MHz worked for HCI Memtest, but for Y-Cruncher all tests except FFT it bombed and so did IBT AVX







.

So now I'm stress testing 3333MHz with Y-Cruncher/IBT AVX as that had passed HCI MemTest ~11hrs+ yesterday.

Looks like 3333MHz on same settings as HCI Memtest is gonna be AOK







.



Will update you on what occurs in 2-3hrs/IBTAVX runs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> - In the new AGESA, AMD is adding their own SOC Voltage offset dynamically depending on your DRAM Ratio. You can't trust your previous values for offset, or from testing at lower DRAM Ratios. For example if you get 0.9V SOC Voltage at default, and apply +0.300V offset and set DRAM Ratio to 2933, your actual SOC Voltage will most likely be around 1.35-1.4V and not the 1.2V you were expecting.


+reps for all posts besides above, thx for this UEFI/support







.

i) I use manual SOC always, so I'm assuming this overides any AMD "Auto rule" like it does with Asus UEFI "Auto rule" as my voltages seem as set?

ii) What is default ProcODT in these UEFIs? you may have seen Aerotracks post where he set 53.3ohms as [Auto] was issue for him, link.

iii) I meddled more with CLDO_VDDP last night, seems to me values entered should be SVI2 compliant, any confirmation you can give that a non SVI2 compliant value will be rounded by UEFI to compliant value (Tested 937 943 956 962 968 981)


----------



## T800

My Gskill Flare X 2x8GB 3200 C14 kit has no problem to reach 3200MHz with DOCP Standard setting. But I set SOC voltage to 1.00V for that. If I set lower PC boots at 2400MHz instead of 3200MHz setting.

But I have no luck with 9943 BIOS I have tried. Above settings again working but I can't get this to work at 3466MHz or 3600MHz.


----------



## elmor

Can someone who had 55 and/or 94 POST code issues verify SOC Voltage was helping or not? It could be worth to try changing between internal/external clocking mode (Ai Overclock Tuner = Default is internal, = Manual is external). If not, please check if Super I/O Clock Skew = Disabled (Advanced\Onboard Devices Configuration) helps with this problem.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Hmm, the unknown boost being made to SOC voltage scared me, lol. I had no idea. So now I am somewhat at a loss to know what a "safe" SOC voltage is. The old don't go above 1.2 seems out the window.
> 
> So if you are trying for 3200 Mhz, 3466Mhz, or 3600MHz, what is safe would vary in each case?
> 
> The issue on the methodology for setting CLDO_VDDP in lieu of using VDDP is truly a pain. I never know when and if it "Took", and you loose it on a fail. Is CLDO_VDDP purely for better boot success, or does it also affect stability?
> 
> Complaining and questions aside, thanks for the new bios lol. I really do appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Has anyone noticed in the bios that if you change P0,P1,P2 to custom at the same time, it will likely error out ? Changing just P1, saving and exit, then P1 and P2 after seems to work better.


SOC Voltage at 1.2V is still the recommendation, by default we'll use SOC Voltage = 1.15V (Manual). Or rely on Auto + 0.00625V offset which would be the AMD default.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The 3200MHz strap which did not work on this CPU prior to UEFI 9943 passed Y-Cruncher and IBT AVX repeatedly besides HCI Memtest. So the CLDO_VDDP tweak of 956mV worked a treat.
> 
> 3466MHz worked for HCI Memtest, but for Y-Cruncher all tests except FFT it bombed and so did IBT AVX.
> 
> So now I'm stress testing 3333MHz with Y-Cruncher/IBT AVX as that had passed HCI MemTest ~11hrs+ yesterday.
> +reps for all posts besides above, thx for this UEFI/support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> i) I use manual SOC always, so I'm assuming this overides any AMD "Auto rule" like it does with Asus UEFI "Auto rule" as my voltages seem as set?
> 
> ii) What is default ProcODT in these UEFIs? you may have seen Aerotracks post where he set 53.3ohms as [Auto] was issue for him, link.
> 
> iii) I meddled more with CLDO_VDDP last night, seems to me values entered should be SVI2 compliant, any confirmation you can give that a non SVI2 compliant value will be rounded by UEFI to compliant value (Tested 937 943 956 962 968 981)


Yup, Manual will ignore any offset settings. Default ProcODT varies depending on configurations, I don't have all the values. CLDO_VDDP does not use SVI2, whatever you can enter should be set.


----------



## ozzyo99

The CLDO_VDDP setting, can someone explain the process of applying it? I understand like ProcODT it doesn't get listed when you save your settings, but I appreciate it need a reboot/reset or something to apply?

Whenever I try restarting, or hitting reset or retry the setting is back to Auto. Just need some steps written please.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzyo99*
> 
> The CLDO_VDDP setting, can someone explain the process of applying it? I understand like ProcODT it doesn't get listed when you save your settings, but I appreciate it need a reboot/reset or something to apply?
> 
> Whenever I try restarting, or hitting reset or retry the setting is back to Auto. Just need some steps written please.


All you need to do is power down after applying it, doesn't have to be at any specific stage. So set it, save + reset. Boot back into bios and then power off. The value will be applied when you try to start the system again. If the system powers off during reset after saving your settings, it will already be applied.


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lazy4u*
> 
> I have TridentZ RGB memory F4-3200C16D-16GTZR(2x8GB) does this ram go past 2400?-1800X/Asus Hero X370/Corsair1000RMi/Be Quit Dark Rock pro 3. On Bios 1201-Any tips on reaching anything past 2400? Thank you beginer, sry if this not in right place.


Using this kit and it never liked 1201. Running at 3200 on the new 9945 bios.


----------



## Atingleee

I feel there could be at least 200 pages less in this thread if people actually used search or did some reading xD Questions are asked to things that are answered just a few pages prior more often than necessary!


----------



## rahmanof

no overlock on the cpu, ram volts auto,running Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3600C18 Vengeance

on bios 1002, runs normally @3200mhz, could not go higher, on cold boot after afew tries goes into windows

on bios 1007 runs [email protected], could not go higher, on cold boot after afew tries goes into windows

on bios 9943 runs [email protected], on cold boot after afew tries goes into windows but at 1067mhz, tried 1.4-1.45 volt memory boots, makes no difference


----------



## Flyn08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> A few updates.
> 
> We're reading and investigating more stuff than you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just that often there are limited resources, difficult to replicate and perhaps affecting too few users to justify looking into it. I know it's not ideal but just stating how it is.


I have always thought that Asus has a plethora of engineers and technician. They have not lol

At least you are the smartest and most capable









Ask Asus for a better salary lol


----------



## Crysis90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can someone who had 55 and/or 94 POST code issues verify SOC Voltage was helping or not?


I can confirm that to make my 2x8 Gb F4-3200C14D-16GTZ work correctly at 3600 Mhz I had to raise VSOC to 1.15 V.
Under that value, my system could not Boot correctly.


----------



## tarot

ok first...hi...new poster long term lurker.

I have team extreme 3600 ram Samsung b die spd is 18 20 20 20 39

[email protected]
100/40 via pstates
1.3975v llc via pstates again needs llc to pass ibtavx

1.37v on the ram
1.1 soc manual
1.8 vddp manual
bios 9945
corsair h110i stock fans for now
Samsung evo 500gig
couple of mechnicals and a fury x...yes they do still exist..it isn't bigfoot.

now this ram is insane as in crazy.
i can run this happily at 2933 15 16 16 39 1.35 all day long regardless of the bios.
i try going over without using blsck and poof...my new nickname is F9 8 reboot.

i have used every bios
flushed every bios
used every setting down to putting in manually every single settings for the ram as read from the spd(and a touch over to be on the safe side
geardown gearup gear fall off
procdoctor this and that
1.4 volts 1.45 volts
1.2 soc 1.9 vddp blah blah blah

i cannot for the life of me get this ram to go over.

my guess is it *may* be a week imc in the chip but since i seem to be the only person on the planet with this ram i have nothing to compare it to...shutup it was cheap...











this is the ram
cannot seem to find much info on it.

http://www.warehouse1.com.au/TEAM-TXWD416G3600HC18ADC01-Xtreem-D4-8GBx2-3600-CL18-20-20-39

so if anyone has this ram or can shed some light i am happy to listen.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can someone who had 55 and/or 94 POST code issues verify SOC Voltage was helping or not? It could be worth to try changing between internal/external clocking mode (Ai Overclock Tuner = Default is internal, = Manual is external). If not, please check if Super I/O Clock Skew = Disabled (Advanced\Onboard Devices Configuration) helps with this problem.


When I get a code 55 or 56, it is because I tried to change P0,P1,P2 to custom at the same time. I always have Super I/O Clock Skew set to Disabled as part of my base setup.


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Software reading or DMM? Software readings are flaky.


----------



## T800

Somebody has luck with Gskill Flare X 3200 C14 to reach above 3200MHz ?

And which settings you used to achieve this ?

Thank you.


----------



## gupsterg

@elmor

Thank you







. I will continue to use SVI2 compliant to lower the amount of tested values until see another increment works.

Another reason I'm going with SVI2 compliant CLDO_VDDP is @The Stilt highlighted he used range of 937mV to 1000mV to remove memory holes. 937mV is SVI2 compliant value, would seem strange for him to pick that on a "whim"







.

@ozzy99

How I set CLDO_VDDP:-

For example on this CPU 3200MHz seemed a memory hole as 3066MHz & 3333MHz worked without tweaking CLDO_VDDP/ProcODT for me.

i) Boot on 3066MHz, set CLDO_VDDP to a test value, I picked at random 956mV as it was differing to stock 950mV / next SVI2 compliant increment.

ii) On saving system reboot, I either let rig go to OS then shutdown or complete post and enter UEFI and shutdown via power button on case/mobo.

iii) Power on rig, as mobo post correctly it took value, I enter UEFI and verify it took CLDO_VDDP value.

iv) Set 3200MHz, save, mobo repost and go to OS.

Repeatedly tested this method for that example and works. I currently believe using a strap next to one which is memory hole works for me to set CLDO_VDDP. I will be testing 3600MHz this way when finish some other tests. So process may change if needed.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> All you need to do is power down after applying it, doesn't have to be at any specific stage. So set it, save + reset. Boot back into bios and then power off. The value will be applied when you try to start the system again. If the system powers off during reset after saving your settings, it will already be applied.


It would be nice to have the option to save and shutdown, or maybe to force a shutdown+restart (avoid warm boot). If you are running into F9 errors, it's way to fast now to find a good point to shutdown after save and exit.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flyn08*
> 
> I have always thought that Asus has a plethora of engineers and technician. They have not lol
> 
> At least you are the smartest and most capable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask Asus for a better salary lol


We have the same problems as other companies in this business, just less of it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*


The video clip is not accessible.


----------



## Crumpet58

Getting several restarts at boot on 2666 4x4gb Gskill ripjaws 4 (F4-3200C16Q-16GRKD) with 9945, was fine on all previous BIOS.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> http://www.warehouse1.com.au/TEAM-TXWD416G3600HC18ADC01-Xtreem-D4-8GBx2-3600-CL18-20-20-39
> 
> so if anyone has this ram or can shed some light i am happy to listen.


It's using the same part as GSkill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ, F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR, etc. Many people have this Samsung B-die memory.


----------



## gupsterg

@elmor is there an app you or @The Stilt can create which show ProcODT setup by [Auto] on these UEFIs were it is not preset by Asus?

Be interesting to see what the UEFI sets







.

@finalheaven

3.8GHz PState 0 OC +206mV, 3333MHz 16-15-15-15-36-1T 1.35V SOC: 1.05V, CLDO_VDDP/ProcODT: [Auto], CPU/SOC LLC: [Auto], passed ~4hrs Y-Cruncher, same settings as HCI MemTest ~11hrs run, moving to IBT AVX now.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @elmor is there an app you or @The Stilt can create which show ProcODT setup by [Auto] on these UEFIs were it is not preset by Asus?
> 
> Be interesting to see what the UEFI sets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @finalheaven
> 
> 3.8GHz PState 0 OC +206mV, 3333MHz 16-15-15-15-36-1T 1.35V SOC: 1.05V, CLDO_VDDP/ProcODT: [Auto], CPU/SOC LLC: [Auto], passed ~4hrs Y-Cruncher, same settings as HCI MemTest ~11hrs run, moving to IBT AVX now.


Im more curious if the vddp i have on 1107 is what i could use in cldo_vddp. I tried 975 and 985 but noticed that on 1107 in hwinfo and probeit its around 900mv. Might be why im having issues the 975 may be too much. Even stock timings would fail hci lol.


----------



## fanboynz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *balanceark*
> 
> Can anyone help me out? got the new Beta Bios and now im at 2933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from 2666!. Not sure if my RAM is B-Die or Samsung or Hynix? (Sorry not familiar with terms). I tried setting the ram to 3200 using DOCP standard everything on auto, won't boot. 2933 works with everything on auto though. This is my RAM, if anyone has any suggestions on what to test I would love it.
> 
> VENGEANCE® LED 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4 DRAM 3200MHz C16 Memory Kit - Red LED (CMU32GX4M2C3200C16R)
> 32GB Kit (2 x 16GB)
> 3200MHz
> 16-18-18-36
> 1.35V
> 
> If I click on the SPD Tab of CPU-Z I see it says XMP-3200, 16-18-18-36-54, on Auto Stable at 2933 I see its running at 16-16-16-39-69, should I try going to the 3200 Strap on Doc Standard and changing the TRC? or OHM? is it safe to leave the voltages on Auto?


I have the same ram, and for me its Samsung. Check hwinfo to confirm this. And yes I saw the same issue I was stuck on 2666 until this bios was released, now 2933. I had to revert to an older bios due to instabilities on the overclock crashing Cinebench.


----------



## willb1967

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> ok first...hi...new poster long term lurker.
> 
> I have team extreme 3600 ram Samsung b die spd is 18 20 20 20 39
> 
> [email protected]
> 100/40 via pstates
> 1.3975v llc via pstates again needs llc to pass ibtavx
> 
> 1.37v on the ram
> 1.1 soc manual
> 1.8 vddp manual
> bios 9945
> corsair h110i stock fans for now
> Samsung evo 500gig
> couple of mechnicals and a fury x...yes they do still exist..it isn't bigfoot.
> 
> now this ram is insane as in crazy.
> i can run this happily at 2933 15 16 16 39 1.35 all day long regardless of the bios.
> i try going over without using blsck and poof...my new nickname is F9 8 reboot.
> 
> i have used every bios
> flushed every bios
> used every setting down to putting in manually every single settings for the ram as read from the spd(and a touch over to be on the safe side
> geardown gearup gear fall off
> procdoctor this and that
> 1.4 volts 1.45 volts
> 1.2 soc 1.9 vddp blah blah blah
> 
> i cannot for the life of me get this ram to go over.
> 
> my guess is it *may* be a week imc in the chip but since i seem to be the only person on the planet with this ram i have nothing to compare it to...shutup it was cheap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the ram
> cannot seem to find much info on it.
> 
> http://www.warehouse1.com.au/TEAM-TXWD416G3600HC18ADC01-Xtreem-D4-8GBx2-3600-CL18-20-20-39
> 
> so if anyone has this ram or can shed some light i am happy to listen.


Hi All/tarot,

I've been lurking as well...

I'm using Team memory - 16GB Kit XTREEM 3733 (which is the same except 3733)
So far so good with 3600 using 9943 bios although a bit more tweaking needed from the 3200 I had with 1107 bios.

My current settings:

Ai Overclock Tuner Default
1700 @ 3.8 (100 * 38)
Core Perf. Disabled
CPU Core V. 1.4
CPU SOC V. 1.15
DRAM V 1.425 (VBOOT 1.4 don't believe that's needed now)
DRAM Timing 16 15 15 15 36 and then all Auto
ProcODT_SM 60Ohm
CPU Load-line C Level 2

I had most settings on Auto for 3200 and less voltage for Core (1.35) , SOC (1.1) and DRAM (1.35, 1.4 and timings on Auto)

I can get the CPU to 4.0 but not too happy with the volts so 3.8 is fine.

With 9943 bios I got the memory working first and then the CPU.

I will refine and eventually try for 3733.

Hope this helps


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Im more curious if the vddp i have on 1107 is what i could use in cldo_vddp. I tried 975 and 985 but noticed that on 1107 in hwinfo and probeit its around 900mv. Might be why im having issues the 975 may be too much. Even stock timings would fail hci lol.


No idea







, test it and report back mate







.

On UEFIs prior to 9943, on ProbeIt VDDP point (which has LL to power plane), I read on DMM :-

1st CPU ~906mV
2nd CPU ~912mV
3rd CPU ~914mV

(Note: checking notepad scribbles the VDDP reads could vary between range of 900mv to 920mv for each CPU)

I could dig up the screenies to see what HWiNFO showed. I never adjusted VDDP on those "setups". I reckon it was ~900mV the [Auto] value and any variation I was seeing was down to:-

i) DMM reading variation.
ii) LL variation to power plane perhaps.


----------



## fanboynz

Anyone experiencing Cinebench crashes if you overclock on the 9943/9945?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , test it and report back mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> On UEFIs prior to 9943, on ProbeIt VDDP point (which has LL to power plane), I read on DMM :-
> 
> 1st CPU ~906mV
> 2nd CPU ~912mV
> 3rd CPU ~914mV
> 
> I could dig up the screenies to see what HWiNFO showed. I never adjusted VDDP on those "setups". I reckon it was ~900mV the [Auto] value and any variation I was seeing was down to:-
> 
> i) DMM reading variation.
> ii) LL variation to power plane perhaps.


Hwinfo shows .894v and dmm shows .905v or so. In 9943 i set cldo to 975 and even tried 965 and 965 with prodoct at 60Ω (which im sure may be the problem since on 1107 its left on Auto but not sure)

Its just VERY odd that 1107 is brilliant for me but 9943 is constant f9s or HCI failures on what i know works and works well, i tested my timings at 14-15-15-15-34 at 700% hci but on 9943 those timings don't work and i mean at all, wont boot past the BIOS splash screen even with 1.45/1.45v ram voltages. So something else is at play that needs to be tweaked and only difference between the two is how VDDP is controlled and the value so not sure what to make of it.

Shame because id love to be able to change Trc# to where its supposed to be.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willb1967*
> 
> Hi All/tarot,
> 
> I've been lurking as well...
> 
> I'm using Team memory - 16GB Kit XTREEM 3733 (which is the same except 3733)
> So far so good with 3600 using 9943 bios although a bit more tweaking needed from the 3200 I had with 1107 bios.
> 
> My current settings:
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner Default
> 1700 @ 3.8 (100 * 38)
> Core Perf. Disabled
> CPU Core V. 1.4
> CPU SOC V. 1.15
> DRAM V 1.425 (VBOOT 1.4 don't believe that's needed now)
> DRAM Timing 16 15 15 15 36 and then all Auto
> ProcODT_SM 60Ohm
> CPU Load-line C Level 2
> 
> I had most settings on Auto for 3200 and less voltage for Core (1.35) , SOC (1.1) and DRAM (1.35, 1.4 and timings on Auto)
> 
> I can get the CPU to 4.0 but not too happy with the volts so 3.8 is fine.
> 
> With 9943 bios I got the memory working first and then the CPU.
> 
> I will refine and eventually try for 3733.
> 
> Hope this helps


hi yes i,m guessing the same batch(sorry to the other guy but i really do not see the 16 16 16 gskill stuff as being the same as this i think that is anewer one with better binning.

now
to get to 3600 did you use the multiplier or the docp?

i have tried exactly what you have put down and every single time it f9 me i swear that is hex for the finger









same goes for 3200 same settings again and boom.

so maybe..just maybe the 3733 is again a slightly different bin than mine.

i,ll hang out and wait for the other one person that bought my ram









i did read a review on toms from ages ago on a z170 platform of this exact ram and it would not overclock past 3600 no matter what and failed prime at 3433...BUT it di manage to some pretty tight timings at
3200 so i might just try that route for a bit and see how i go.

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/teamgroup-tforce-xtreem-16gb-ddr4-3600-dual-channel-memory,review-33738.html


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Hwinfo shows .894v and dmm shows .905v or so. In 9943 i set cldo to 975 and even tried 965 and 965 with prodoct at 60Ω (which im sure may be the problem since on 1107 its left on Auto but not sure)
> 
> Its just VERY odd that 1107 is brilliant for me but 9943 is constant f9s or HCI failures on what i know works and works well, i tested my timings at 14-15-15-15-34 at 700% hci but on 9943 those timings don't work and i mean at all, wont boot past the BIOS splash screen even with 1.45/1.45v ram voltages. So something else is at play that needs to be tweaked and only difference between the two is how VDDP is controlled and the value so not sure what to make of it.
> 
> Shame because id love to be able to change Trc# to where its supposed to be.


0079 had AGESA 1.0.0.4 where ProcODT was introduced, 0081 was same as 0079 but with ProcODT set as 53.3ohms. 0081 with some fixes was gonna be official 1106 AFAIK, which had bug on setting voltages so become 1107. 1201 is 1107 with better keyboard support IIRC.

So perhaps try 53.3ohm if you are not changing that on 1107 from [Auto] as I believe it is preset as that, if so when on 9943 use 53.3ohm IMO, as that does not have a preset value but uses AMD "auto determination".


----------



## Flyn08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @elmor is there an app you or @The Stilt can create which show ProcODT setup by [Auto] on
> 
> 3.8GHz PState 0 OC +206mV, 3333MHz 16-15-15-15-36-1T 1.35V SOC: 1.05V, CLDO_VDDP/ProcODT: [Auto], CPU/SOC LLC: [Auto], passed ~4hrs Y-Cruncher, same settings as HCI MemTest ~11hrs run, moving to IBT AVX now.


Hey Gupsterg i don't get how to set that "+206mV". i managed to set p0states in UEFI but i don't really get what that Mv is used for.
Is that the + offset on the vcore?
How do you set it? Just adding an offset on vcore?

Thanks


----------



## gupsterg

Set CPU core voltage mode to offset on Extreme Tweaker page and change offset as required. On a R7 1700 it will snap the VID to 1.1875V + offset and R7 1700X/1800X 1.35V + offset. If you are using LLC other than [Auto] final voltage will be higher.

Also disable Core Performance Boost on Extreme Tweaker page if using PState OC via UEFI, it is explained in posts by me in this thread and will do a section in OP of my thread this afternoon on reasoning.
Quote:


> CPB is PB/XFR.
> 
> If you OC as soon as CPU go out of base clock multiplier OC mode kick in and PB/XFR is disabled.
> 
> So on a multiplier/FID of:-
> 
> i) R7 1700 = 30.25
> ii) 1700X = 34.25
> iii) 1800X = 36.25
> 
> Will = OC mode.
> 
> I have a C6H, currently if a memory OC fails training :-
> 
> i) AMD CBS pages is reset.
> ii) Extreme Tweaker is not reset.
> iii) CPU Core Voltage Offset mode.
> iv) CPB is [Auto/Enabled] on Extreme Tweaker.
> 
> CPU will get excessive voltage.
> 
> This is down to how CPU can use PB/XFR (even at boot/in UEFI) as CPB is on and as the CPU Core Voltage Offset did not reset on Extreme Tweaker = ~1.5V to CPU .
> 
> So my advise if you OC DISABLE CPB .


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanuki*
> 
> Don't know why my RAM latency is so high.


mine is about 4000 short can anyone help me out here ? i have 4 x 8GB ram


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> @Kanukio should wait for 24 hours from this post until he/she/it can click the links in this post.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/7jch56t5uohnnbz/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-9943.zip
> 
> If Hynix AFR 4x16GB or Samsung B 4x8GB, you might have more luck with this http://www.mediafire.com/file/2stmu39om14oa6b/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-9945.zip


Which is for me?
I have 2x8GB D-die 3200 CL16-16-16


----------



## gupsterg

@finalheaven

Same settings as HCI Memtest/Y-Cruncher fail.



Increase SOC to 1.075V fail.



Change ProcODT to 53.3ohm as UEFI 9943 has no preset on [Auto] as per Elmor's post, screenie shows 3 passes out of 10 but rig is now at 5 passes out of 10.



If all 10 pass then I will lower SOC back to 1.05V to conclusively know it was ProcODT change that solve issue and not combo of both.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @finalheaven
> 
> Same settings as HCI Memtest/Y-Cruncher fail.
> 
> 
> 
> Increase SOC to 1.075V fail.
> 
> 
> 
> Change ProcODT to 53.3ohm as UEFI 9943 has no preset on [Auto] as per Elmor's post, screenie shows 3 passes out of 10 but rig is now at 5 passes out of 10.
> 
> 
> 
> If all 10 pass then I will lower SOC back to 1.05V to conclusively know it was ProcODT change that solve issue and not combo of both.


Ye not checked ProcODT but have same problem with IBT came clocks and volts as on 1201 and wont pass IBT where it did previously. Stable in games and rendering tho


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @finalheaven
> 
> Same settings as HCI Memtest/Y-Cruncher fail.
> 
> 
> 
> Increase SOC to 1.075V fail.
> 
> 
> 
> Change ProcODT to 53.3ohm as UEFI 9943 has no preset on [Auto] as per Elmor's post, screenie shows 3 passes out of 10 but rig is now at 5 passes out of 10.
> 
> 
> 
> If all 10 pass then I will lower SOC back to 1.05V to conclusively know it was ProcODT change that solve issue and not combo of both.


If Auto ProcODT is pretty much 0Ω that would make total sense as to why some of us are having issues, probably especially with Hynix. I hadn't tried 53.3Ω but the experience with 9943 has put me off for a while. I had every setting identical even soc to 1.0 (which on 1107 got me to 700% coverage in HCI even with the tightened timings, today i did it with 1.4v dram up to 200% and was fine, didnt have time for more) so im pretty sure its not an SoC issue but may be a combination of ProcODT and CLDO_VDDP (which im still not sure what to set it to considering im at 905mv now on 1107 lol)


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Depends on your specific sticks/ICs, CPU, DIMMs per channel, single/dual rank. A few numbers that worked well for me:
> 
> Samsung B (SR) 2x8 = 53.3 ohms
> Samsung B (DR) 2x16 = 80 ohms
> Samsung B (DR) 4x16 = 43.6 ohms
> 
> Hynix A (DR) 2x8 = 53.3 ohms
> Hynix A (DR) 4x8 = 40 ohms


I knew Elmor posted what their tests shown as best settings. Maybe stick that in first post also under Memory section ??


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I knew Elmor posted what their tests shown as best settings. Maybe stick that in first post also under Memory section ??


Pretty sure mine is hynix DR or SR so seems like 53.3 might be what to try next time i decide to give 9943 a try.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Pretty sure mine is hynix DR or SR so seems like 53.3 might be what to try next time i decide to give 9943 a try.


All in Thaiphoon Burner


----------



## Decoman

Hm, using bios 1201 with my Crosshair VI Hero board, I noticed using Aida64 "Cache & Memory Benchmark" trial software, that my ram speed was off. Lower frequency by the looks of it and wrong timings (16 and not the expected 14).

I restarted the machine and looked at the bios, and there the target ram speed was 3200, and the timings were CL14, however the ram speed seen on the right side panel, said 2400MHz.

Isn't this odd? I only booted into the bios, and it said 3200MHz right away, but 2400MHz on the right side panel on the screen in bios.

I had to set bios back to 2400, then reboot into bios, and then set ram to 3200, again, beause, the target was already at 3200, and the bios did not notice any changes when the ram freq was set to 3200 in the options.


----------



## Atingleee

I finally gave in and got Thaiphoon burner. Whenever I flash my sticks they seem to be okay and then the CRC check still brings an error. I'm assuming Aura is still causing this as the sticks remain the colour I set them. For anybody that has flashed their RAM, is there a way for me to select a colour for the RAM and MOBO/GPU and then remove AURA and have the colours stick or am I stuck using defaults if I was to delete?


----------



## Xzow

Is the OP going to update with the new bioses?


----------



## Brko

If I got this straight - SPD on RGB sticks will NOT get corrupted if Aura Sync or RGG control is not used?
I have Trident Z RGB and C6H but I didn't install any Asus nor G.skill software for lightning.
They are glowing independently and on its own default.

So, no chance for corruption of SPD on my sticks?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 1nterceptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I knew Elmor posted what their tests shown as best settings. Maybe stick that in first post also under Memory section ??


That would be very helpfull... Btw, what about Samsung e-die? I know few people have it but nevertheless...


----------



## Sicness

Here's my result with 4x16GB Samsung OEM B-Die (M378A2K43BB1-CPB):



AIDA64 performance isn't quite up there (yet?), but I'm very happy with finally achieving stable 3200 16-16-16 using BIOS 9943.

Relevant settings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.15000]
DRAM Voltage [1.35000]
DRAM CAS# Latency [16]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [16]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [16]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [16]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [42]
TwrwrSc_SM [1]
TrdrdSc_SM [1]
ProcODT_SM [53.3 ohm]
Cmd2T [2T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
VDDP Voltage [1.05000]


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> Hm, using bios 1201 with my Crosshair VI Hero board, I noticed using Aida64 memory & benchmark trial software, that my ram speed was off. Lower frequency by the looks of it and wrong timings (16 and not the expected 14).
> 
> I restarted the machine and looked at the bios, and there the target ram speed was 3200, and the timings were CL14, however the ram speed seen on the right side panel, said 2400MHz.
> 
> Isn't this odd? I only booted into the bios, and it said 3200MHz right away, but 2400MHz on the right side panel on the screen in bios.


It means your RAM is failing training and not running at 3200 but 2400 or more likely 2133. Your RAM OC has not worked so the bios reverts to safe settings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> I finally gave in and got Thaiphoon burner. Whenever I flash my sticks they seem to be okay and then the CRC check still brings an error. I'm assuming Aura is still causing this as the sticks remain the colour I set them. For anybody that has flashed their RAM, is there a way for me to select a colour for the RAM and MOBO/GPU and then remove AURA and have the colours stick or am I stuck using defaults if I was to delete?


Aura is very efficient at corrupting SPDs. Have you not uninstalled the program that caused the corruption in the first place! I'm surprised the SPD flash worked atall!

I uninstalled Aura after setting the colours I like but I left the RAM on stock rainbow. I dont know if you can select RAM colours you like or not. Probably not because when you SC Delete the service the RAM goes static I think.

I have stock aura colourcycle first boot but my MOBO colours come back after a restart so something is being saved to the Aura controller chip on the mobo. Also RAM is stock Rainbow till ASUS unbork their AURA software.

Make sure you kill Aura and Gskill completely. Continuing the litany of ASUS software fail , even the native uninstallers do not work, for either, and both are a catastrophic tragedy of piss poor programming of the laziest and most inept sort.


----------



## herpderpsky

1817.png 816k .png file

hey look at my timings maybe it will help me or u plz let me know if I'm doing it wrong thx guys ur the best oc community out there







runibg 3200 on ram but wen i start occt everything failes lol every other strees test it takes


----------



## gupsterg

@lordzed83

Cheers for info







. I had no issues on prior UEFI for 2933MHz or 3200MHz on CPU which did it, for IBT AVX, you have been higher RAM than me for a while? so I guess that's why UEFI 9943 is behaving as 1201, etc.

@bluej511

ProODT: [Auto] = AMD code determining what value to set







, which was how 0079 and earlier UEFI was, 0081 onwards had 53.3Ohms, untill 9943.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Further testing report on Corsair Dominator CMD16GX4M2B3600C18 using bios 9943.

Again, trying to break the 3600MHz mark. Attempted loosening timings to no avail. I was having issues getting to 3600 after a failed ram overclock and had to walk it up from 3466 to 3600. I noticed under Auto my CPU SOC voltage was at 1.23v, I manually set this to 1.15v and no longer have to step up to 3600. Additionally, changing this setting let me use the 3600MHz target and take the bsclk multiplier up to 101. Anything beyond that would result in failed memory training. I attempted using all ProODT ranges from 53.3 to 80ohm to achieve memory target of 3733MHz, all failures. Again tested ProODT ranges 53.3 to 80ohm using geardown 2T, and looser timings of 18-20-20-20-40 to achieve 3733, all attempts failed. Used various voltages for dram throughout the testing process from 1.35v - 1.45v. Again made no impact to reach beyond 3600MHz.

At this point I believe I'm going to wait until another bios revision to try and reach beyond 3600MHz. Given my limited knowledge of RAM OC'ing I am hesitant to mess with too many other options to try and break the barrier.


----------



## Flyn08

Guys which program should i trust about ram frequency?

Windows says 2133
AIDA 3200
CPU-z ?_?
Ryzen 3200

Btw


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flyn08*
> 
> Guys which program should i trust about ram frequency?
> 
> Windows says 2133
> AIDA 3200
> CPU-z ?_?
> Ryzen 3200
> 
> Btw


I use HWiNFO


----------



## gupsterg

@Flyn08

Forget windows value on this UEFI.

UEFI/AIDA/HWiNFO is correct for me, CPU-Z is blank for me, Ryzen Master I don't use.


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Aura is very efficient at corrupting SPDs. Have you not uninstalled the program that caused the corruption in the first place! I'm surprised the SPD flash worked atall!
> 
> I uninstalled Aura after setting the colours I like but I left the RAM on stock rainbow. I dont know if you can select RAM colours you like or not. Probably not because when you SC Delete the service the RAM goes static I think.
> I have stock aura colourcycle first boot but my MOBO colours come back after a restart so something is being saved to the Aura controller chip on the mobo. Also RAM is stock Rainbow till ASUS unbork their AURA software.
> 
> Make sure you kill Aura and Gskill completely. Continuing the litany of badly authored software, even the native uninstallers do not work, for either, and both are a catastrophic tragedy of piss poor programming of the laziest and most inept sort.


Your descriptiveness cracks me up xD Funny enough, for me it was the opposite... Disabling the service left my mobo lights completely off, GPU as it's default breathing and left the RAM as the colour I set. And SPDs seem fine after a few restarts


----------



## Flyn08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> I use HWiNFO


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Flyn08
> 
> Forget windows value on this UEFI.
> 
> UEFI/AIDA/HWiNFO is correct for me, CPU-Z is blank for me, Ryzen Master I don't use.


Thanks guys









Ok, so hwinfo says that i'm ok.


Edit: as i was writing everything crashed whit a Qcode 8 on the mb and dram flashing led. Any suggestion?









I'm basically on stock settings excepet for a -0.125 offset, ram @3200, gear down disable 2T

p.s. what program should i use to test ram stability on windows? memtest hci does not test for multicore as far as i know...


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flyn08*
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so hwinfo says that i'm ok.
> 
> 
> Edit: as i was writing everything crashed whit a Qcode 8 on the mb and dram flashing led. Any suggestion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm basically on stock settings excepet for a -0.125 offset, ram @3200, gear down disable 2T
> 
> p.s. what program should i use to test ram stability on windows? memtest hci does not test for multicore as far as i know...


Try setting a fixed CPU voltage of 1.425 LLC on AUTO and test. Then work your voltages down and test for stability again. I OC using PStates and run a 39.5 multiplier with a voltage target of 1.425 LLC Auto which gives me around 1.38v under load. This is using ZenStates.


----------



## poisson21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightCores*
> 
> Has this been done?
> Can anyone tell me what version bios I should use for GSkill F4-3200C14 (factory 14-14-14-34-2N) 64GB (4x16)? Has anyone done this or OC this memory?


Right now i'm using the 9943 bios and with this kit i can boot with the factory timming.
But i have to train the ram slowly, booting once with 2666 strap on auto timing, rebooting, applaying factory timming, rebooting , change strap to 2933, rebooting , change strap to 3200 and good to go to windows.
I'll try to tweak a little more the new vddp voltage to see if i can boot without training the ram at all.
My other setting are:
cpu soc 1.425 for my 1800x (101*40.25)
dram and dram boot at 1.375
soc 1.1
pll forced to 1.8
protocd 60 ohms
geardown disabled
2T.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flyn08*
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so hwinfo says that i'm ok.
> 
> 
> Edit: as i was writing everything crashed whit a Qcode 8 on the mb and dram flashing led. Any suggestion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm basically on stock settings excepet for a -0.125 offset, ram @3200, gear down disable 2T
> 
> p.s. what program should i use to test ram stability on windows? memtest hci does not test for multicore as far as i know...


If you open up 16 instances of HCI and split the ram evenly (ie 850-870x16 if your running 16gb of ram) it will ping all cores at 100%, its also the fastest way to do it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> If you open up 16 instances of HCI and split the ram evenly (ie 850-870x16 if your running 16gb of ram) it will ping all cores at 100%, its also the fastest way to do it.


if you have hte pro version you can use a bat file to spawn the instances. here's a txt file that loads Pro for 32GB of ram with 16 instances. Place it in the memtest pro folder edit as needed (threads and committed ram) change txt to bat and enjoy.









memtest16_32GB.txt 0k .txt file


----------



## finalheaven

@gupsterg

Do you think or know whether CLDO_VDDP and ProcODT actually improve stability? Or are they more for booting up?

Or in other words, would changing only the CLDO_VDDP or ProcODT values make it pass memory tests if everything else is the same?


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> Do you think or know whether CLDO_VDDP and ProcODT actually improve stability? Or are they more for booting up?
> 
> Or in other words, would changing only the CLDO_VDDP or ProcODT values make it pass memory tests if everything else is the same?


In my experience, at least ProcODT can make the difference between being unable to boot with a certain divider at all and 100% stability in stressapptest.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> In my experience, at least ProcODT can make the difference between being unable to boot with a certain divider at all and 100% stability in stressapptest.


Do you mean that once you were able to boot up it passes GSAT? or do you mean that you can boot regardless, but changing ProcOCT value is actually the reason you can pass GSAT?


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Do you mean that once you were able to boot up it passes GSAT? or do you mean that you can boot regardless, but changing ProcOCT value is actually the reason you can pass GSAT?


If you have a totally unfit ProcODT setting, you may not be able to boot with a high memory divider (e.g. 3200) at all. A better ProcODT setting may enable you to boot but maybe fail your desired stress test. The optimal ProcODT setting for your setup will help you pass your stress test.


----------



## 1TM1

All fans are on low during POST, and I still haven't found a workaround.

I routinely get upwards of 92°C during POST even on stock settings. Getting code 8. 9945 BIOS.
On average POST fails within 18-20 seconds after power-up, often just seconds before BIOS revs up the fans (at around 25 sec).


This may explain several messages in this thread about resets during boot-up.

Common practice is, and it makes sense to, rev up all fans for the POST in case it fails, to avoid overheating the CPU.
https://superuser.com/questions/427722/why-do-computers-often-spin-up-the-cpu-fan-to-high-speed-momentarily-when-powere

I tried plugging cpu fan of H60 AIO cooler into the Water Pump power as the manual says W_Pump+ should default to full power.
What I found is that WPump is also low at POST!
WPump being low leads me to think the AIO_pump is also low (they have shared control). This means at every restart I "fry" Ryzen a little, up to thermal shutoff.

Do other C6H Asus boards also have fans on low during POST or it's only my one and it should be RMA'ed?
Sensor workarounds?
Back to air? (as metal conducts heat away and does not depend on water pump speed)

UPDATE: switched to air cooler, and was able to boot again at 4000CPU-3333RAM, but something in the new BIOS pushes voltages up so that air cooling is no longer sufficient. It overheated with code 8 after 1 minute of 7-zip benchmark (low power, similar to cpu-z).
9945 is definitely a step in the right direction as memory can run faster now, but it has been two months already of this adventure. No AMD gave me this much trouble, and I've been overclocking since 8088 days. BIOS is not helping either (POST with pump on low)

I even was tempted today to renege as Intel strikes back with i7-6850K now $449 at microcenter, with extra 30 off with a (working) motherboard


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> Do you think or know whether CLDO_VDDP and ProcODT actually improve stability? Or are they more for booting up?
> 
> Or in other words, would changing only the CLDO_VDDP or ProcODT values make it pass memory tests if everything else is the same?


They both equally make a difference, all CLDO_VDDP is, it's the new way AMD controls VDDP thru the CPU instead of the board controlling it. VDDP makes a good difference for RAM, and probably more so then ProcODT. Changing it from auto to 975 is what got me from unable to boot at 3200 at all to booting completely fine (although its not fine tuned and i ended up having HCI errors, f9 errors, boot loops errors blah blah) so those 2 with ProcODT need to be so fine tuned that even it being slightly off wont pass HCI whatsoever.

Example, VDDP and ProcODT on auto for 1107 i get 700% HCI at 3200 with 14-15-34 instead of 16-18-36, at 1.45v though, quick test today to 200% and its passed 200% (yes i know its not much but using the PC today so its needed).

On 9943 however, it errored at 15-16 timings even with 1.45v and even at factory timings with 1.35v so both TOTALLY effect RAM and RAM stability for sure.


----------



## gupsterg

@finalheaven

Since ~7am this morning been aiming to get IBT AVX stable for 3333MHz 16-15-15-15-1T, what is finally yielding stability in IBT AVX is bump up of VCORE & SOC







.

I tried :-

i) ProcODT
ii) CLDO_VDDP
iii) Looser tRFC (all 3 values as XMP profile)

and combos of above 3. Always got a fail at differing loop of run







.

So the 3.8GHz PState 0 OC has gone to +250mV from +206mV, just cause I was so







I set 1.2V SOC from 1.05V







. It has passed 9 loops of 10 so far. Gonna then start lowering it. This is fitting in with how @Timur Born found when he combined his 4.0GHz OC with 3300MHz it needed bumps in voltages compared with testing each OC on it's own. He does a lot of IBT AVX, so read his posts.

CLDO_VDDP I consider as more of a boot stabilizing option, from what The Stilt/Elmor posted/what I'm seeing so far. ProcODT is boot plus OS stability. See my past posts, I could boot/get to OS on a wide range of ProcODT. See also [email protected] is past posts, I collated them in a post, I will find and add to OP of my thread now (did say I would do it the past and forgot







).


----------



## T800

My Dual D5 PWM hooked to W_Pump+, but they are not revving so slowly at the boot phase.

But in the BIOS I also experience high temperatures like 60C. But never saw higher than 60C.

Ryzen Master shows idle temperatures like 28-30C. Ambient is 26-27C

My 1800X is overclocked to 4000MHz, with a voltage of 1.3875V and LLC is set to level 3.

I have custom water cooling with 4xEK PE-360 Radiators and Dual D5 Pumps.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @finalheaven
> 
> Since ~7am this morning been aiming to get IBT AVX stable for 3333MHz 16-15-15-15-1T, what is finally yielding stability in IBT AVX is bump up of VCORE & SOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I tried :-
> 
> i) ProcODT
> ii) CLDO_VDDP
> iii) Looser tRFC (all 3 values as XMP profile)
> 
> and combos of above 3. Always got a fail at differing loop of run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So the 3.8GHz PState 0 OC has gone to +250mV from +206mV, just cause I was so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I set 1.2V SOC from 1.05V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It has passed 9 loops of 10 so far. Gonna then start lowering it. This is fitting in with how @Timur Born found when he combined his 4.0GHz OC with 3300MHz it needed bumps in voltages compared with testing each OC on it's own. He does a lot of IBT AVX, so read his posts.
> 
> CLDO_VDDP I consider as more of a boot stabilizing option, from what The Stilt/Elmor posted/what I'm seeing so far. ProcODT is boot plus OS stability. See my past posts, I could boot/get to OS on a wide range of ProcODT. See also [email protected] is past posts, I collated them in a post, I will find and add to OP of my thread now (did say I would do it the past and forgot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Ive noticed the same in realbench going from 2933 to 3200, my 1.2v under load doesnt cut it anymore, its around 1.225 or so under load and with LLC2 where before would be LLC Auto. My soc is still at 1.0v but if i left vcore alone id get WHEA errors in realbench. My timings work with soc 1.0v which is fine but im sure on 9943 if i upped the ram speed id need more vcore.


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> The video clip is not accessible.


My bad, forgot to check the publish box.


----------



## gupsterg

@finalheaven



Compare with HCI Memtest/Y-Cruncher





So what changed between HCI Memtest/Y-Cruncher for IBT AVX pass?

CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
- CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.25000]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.20000]

Trfc_SM [560]
Trfc2_SM [416]
Trfc4_SM [256]

ProcODT_SM [53.3 ohm]

Full settings txt attached below.

3.8_250mV_1.2V_3333_setting.txt 19k .txt file


Just set all tRFC to [Auto], "repeating and rinsing" IBT AVX .

@bluej511

For me CPU sample 2 & 3 for 3200MHz with 3.8GHz OC no need to tweak VCORE/SOC set from another stress test vs IBT AVX. 3333MHz seems break point for CPU sample 3 in this context







.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @finalheaven
> 
> 
> 
> Compare with HCI Memtest/Y-Cruncher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what changed between HCI Memtest/Y-Cruncher for IBT AVX pass?
> 
> CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
> - CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.25000]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.20000]
> 
> Trfc_SM [560]
> Trfc2_SM [416]
> Trfc4_SM [256]
> 
> ProcODT_SM [53.3 ohm]
> 
> Full settings txt attached below.
> 
> 3.8_250mV_1.2V_3333_setting.txt 19k .txt file
> 
> 
> Just set all tRFC to [Auto], "repeating and rinsing" IBT AVX .


I'll test my system with more CPU voltage. Do you know if you really need SOC at 1.2v though? Maybe just the CPU Offset will make it stable?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I'll test my system with more CPU voltage. Do you know if you really need SOC at 1.2v though? Maybe just the CPU Offset will make it stable?


No idea







.

I was feeling







, so just shot the voltages up.

If tRFC [Auto] pass 10 loops then next I will knock back ProcODT to [Auto], then I will work VCORE/SOC down. Looks like I won't be testing CPU sample 2 on new UEFI today







. I know if I don't do this process it is going to bug my OCD nerd'ness why I didn't do full/systematic process







. So I'm afraid there will be a lengthy wait now to final config share







.


----------



## Atingleee

Just an update.

My Setup:
CPU: 1700
RAM: 2x8GB G.skill 3200CL16 Hynix
BIOS: 9945

I have successfully tested the 3333 strap using IBT Very High and HCI with ~320% Coverage and 0 bit errors. Cant believe this was successful as prior to this BIOS 2933 was my max. This was actually my first time using HCI so I'm glad it turned out well







Next goal is to test higher frequencies and then aim for lower latency.

I also recently flashed my RAM with Thaiphoon as they both had corrupt SPDs.

Hopefully I have done this all correctly. Any tips are welcome but this is definitely great news for us Hynix users!

Settings used (May not all be necessary):
Bclk: 100
DOCP: 3333
SOC: 1.15, SOC LLC2
DRAM: 1.45V
PLL: 1.8V
Timings: 16-18-18-18-28 (Rated timings)
Geardown: Enabled
Command Rate: 1T (Surprised my system prefers this as it always needed 2T)
ProcODT: 60ohm



Edit: Didn't realise the coverage percentage would go away until I stopped all tests xD


----------



## ozzyo99

What did people find the best BIOS historically for B-Die speed?

Also, what is the difference between ProcODT (CBS) and ProcODT_SM (DRAM Timings) and must they both be set and/or matching?

Thanks


----------



## gupsterg

@ozzy99

For me so far best UEFI is 9943. Single rank, 1 dimm per channel, 2x 8GB Samsung B die, F4-3200C14D-16GTZ.

Set ProcODT in Extreme Tweaker > DRAM Timings of UEFI 9943/9945 it will over-ride AMD CBS even if not updated there. Then on a failed memory boot the setting should be there to reapply when doing F10 to save, etc (AMD CBS clears AFAIK from my testing so far).


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzyo99*
> 
> What did people find the best BIOS historically for B-Die speed?
> 
> Also, what is the difference between ProcODT (CBS) and ProcODT_SM (DRAM Timings) and must they both be set and/or matching?
> 
> Thanks


I seem to recall elmor stating the DRAM Timings instance of ProcODT renders the CBS entry obsolete. Use the former and ignore the latter, I think. When you look for the "best BIOS" for B-die, do you mean raw performance or achievable frequency? I haven't run memory benchmarks between switching BIOS versions, but as far as highest possible frequency is concerned, 9943 works best for me.


----------



## noko59

Currently using bios 9945, 9943 I had issues with 3333 strap as well as 3466 - never really stable. 9945 seems to be working better.

Testing now at DDR4 3500 BCLK 109.4 strap 3200, 16-16-16-38 (old settings) 1.35v to see if stable like before. So far it looks good.

Using strap 3333 at 105 BCLK for DDR4 3500 even at 16-18-18-38 was not stable, tried different new VDDP voltages from .94, .96, .97, .98 - 1.00 - Dram voltage 1.4v, do not like CBS automatic reset on this - hope ASUS puts this in regular memory timing section and overrides. Constant cold startups gets old to set this voltage and going through the menus each time because it resets to auto sucks. In the end default was the best value for my ram.

I was hoping for a higher memory setting using the 3333 strap, so far no sunshine.

When I stress test now I am getting pauses which before was not the case even with Content Creator Edition Windows. My other Ryzen rig with BioStar MB never pauses with Aida64, MemTest64 or anything else at DDR3200, it also has Content Creator Edition Windows 10. Not sure how to get rid of that nuisance. Bios1107 also had this issue later but not at first. Anyone knows what to look for I would appreciate that.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @finalheaven
> 
> Since ~7am this morning been aiming to get IBT AVX stable for 3333MHz 16-15-15-15-1T, what is finally yielding stability in IBT AVX is bump up of VCORE & SOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I tried :-
> 
> i) ProcODT
> ii) CLDO_VDDP
> iii) Looser tRFC (all 3 values as XMP profile)
> 
> and combos of above 3. Always got a fail at differing loop of run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> [...]


I think you may want to try to raise the VTTDDR. At least that seemed to be the magic bullet for my problems.


----------



## gupsterg

@Sicness

AIDA64 bench runs are within run to run variance between UEFI in my test cases. Not had time to do any other bench tests.

I reckon now we have a UEFI which allows so much manipulation I reckon we can do more tests to compare different timings/straps. I am pretty much wrapped up on CPU OC for 24/7 use on samples. Once learnt how to setup wide range of straps/timings I will be concentrating on benching more to assess final RAM setup for 24/7 use.

@BoMbY

So far rolled with [Auto] VTTDDR, which I would assume would be setting itself as half of VDIMM, which I set as 1.35V (plus VBOOT). So how much are you increasing it?


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @BoMbY
> 
> So far rolled with [Auto] VTTDDR, which I would assume would be setting itself as half of VDIMM, which I set as 1.35V (plus VBOOT). So how much are you increasing it?


I started with 0.70v, and worked upwards until somewhere around 0.72v (can check the exact value later) the errors did seem to stop (>600% coverage with 8x2048 MB HCI memtest without error, which gave me errors sometimes pretty quick at the beginning, and some time after 150-160% coverage at the end).

Edit: My DRAM voltage also is set to 1.35v, but that almost always translates to a 1.375v readout on the sensors, so I assumed my default value was around 0.6875v.


----------



## gupsterg

@BoMbY

I will try VTTDDR increase, so thanks for insight







. And now comes the but, it is not HCI Memtest that is an issue with setup (11hr+ pass 16x 850mb) and Y-Cruncher passes with same settings (~4hrs). It is IBT AVX that fails, 13312MB and needs extra VCORE/SOC, whcih it didn't on lower RAM strap, even with same CPU OC. Ref post 16709. I have issue only in IBT AVX, finalheaven other stress tests.

@finalheaven



So from post 16709 removed tRFC mod. As ProcODT 53.3ohms was best on UEFI 1201/1107/0081/0079 and gave me the longest IBT AVX passes (7x vs 2 or 3 other setups) for above test case on UEFI 9943 with +206mV VCORE / 1.05V SOC I may start to lower those now.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @lordzed83
> 
> Cheers for info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I had no issues on prior UEFI for 2933MHz or 3200MHz on CPU which did it, for IBT AVX, you have been higher RAM than me for a while? so I guess that's why UEFI 9943 is behaving as 1201, etc.
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> ProODT: [Auto] = AMD code determining what value to set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , which was how 0079 and earlier UEFI was, 0081 onwards had 53.3Ohms, untill 9943.


Atm im at 3480mhzcl16 but i can run 3614 with cl18


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @BoMbY
> 
> I will try VTTDDR increase, so thanks for insight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And now comes the but, it is not HCI Memtest (11hr+ pass 16x 850mb) that is an issue with setup and Y-Cruncher passes with same settings (~4hrs). It is IBT AVX that fails, 13312MB. Ref post 16709. I have issue only in IBT AVX, finalheaven other stress tests.
> 
> So from post 16709 removed tRFC mod. As ProcODT 53.3ohms was best on UEFI 1201/1107/0081/0079 and gave me the longest IBT AVX passes (7x vs 2 or 3 other setups) for above test case with +206mV VCORE / 1.05V SOC I may start to lower those now.


Yeah okay, that's strange. For me the behavior was the other way around. With serious problems my IBT always produces wrong results, but then ran pretty smooth when I got closer to stable, where only HCI memtest found some errors later. But I guess that also depends on the amount of memory used by the IBT, unfortunately it runs quite long with higher memory settings.


----------



## gupsterg

@lordzed83

Yeah you've been living it up







.

@BoMbY

Is strange and perhaps not.

Timur Born is a heavy IBT AVX user. He has noted the same scenario in a way for high speed RAM (lordzed83 can't pass IBT AVX with high RAM MB/MHz







) . Timur Born tested his 4.0GHz OC on it's own, then RAM of 3300MHz, when he combined the 2, he needed to bump voltage for IBT AVX passes.

Like I said before this CPU prior to UEFI 9943 did not allow 3200MHz, max was 2933MHz strap/3126MHz with BCLK tweak. Now it can do 3200MHz with usual CPU vcore for 3.8GHz (+206mV) and sane SOC (1.0V) and that's tightish timings of 14-13-13-13-34-1T with 1.35V. It only needed CLDO_VDDP tweak of 956mV to remove memory hole. And on those setting I can throw HCI Memtest / Y-Cruncher / IBT AVX and all good. So seems to me from my experience / Lordzed83 / finalheaven / Timur Born once you go to high speed RAM with CPU OC you may need bump in voltages compared with lower RAM MHz. This CPU now also does 3333MHz / 3466MHz (need to nail the IBT AVX only for that strap, rest tests are AOK).

On older UEFI CPU sample 2 also does upto 3200MHz 14-13-13-13-34-1T 1.35V with SOC 0.950V VCORE +162mV for 3.8GHz. I only used 0.975V / 1.0V to see if I could remove rare intermittent Q-Code: F9 on boot from shutdown, but it did resolve it. So hope is when I test that on UEFI 9943 it will be fine with 0.950 for boot from shutdown. And as that did 3200MHz on older UEFI it may yield better results for RAM MHz on UEFI 9943.


----------



## Timur Born

Actually I had to lower CPU frequency from 4.0 to 3.973 (one notch of multiplier) for extreme stability. Using 9943 I can increase BCLK using the same memory strap, increasing RAM frequency to 3600 and more to boot at 14-14-14-14-34-1T once I disable Gear Down. I did not get that stable yet, but it looks pretty in Cinebench and Aida.


----------



## BoMbY

@gupsterg: Okay, maybe it is more about where the error is occurring? IBT also produces high stress on the CPU, so I would guess it could trigger instability on the MC side or in the DF, and then the VTTDDR will probably also not help.


----------



## Timur Born

For my usual combination of CPU + RAM OC I also have to increase VDDP and SOC to 0.96 V, alongside the bump to Vcore. 3.973 + 3302-CL14 needs 1.43 V before droop, which results in 1.336 V SVI2 after droop (LLC0/Auto). Running the CPU at 4.0 GHz without RAM OC only needed 1.306 - 1.312 V after droop when I tested it earlier. That wasn't 30 consecutive loops of ITB AVX max, but 4-8 hours of Realbench alongside several runs of ITB.

At first I stated that ITB AVX isn't too important to me, because I recognize its unrealistic synthetic nature. But part of my work is to test hardware, drivers and software, so I prefer to be sure about the stability of my system even when not at stock settings. On top of that I had several runs of ITB AVX max pass 10 loops, just to fails on loop 2 - 3 in another run and then finish 10 loops again. I now added forced start/stop scenarios to my stress tests.

9943 seems to have lowered my RAM latencies in Aida. It's likely that this can be resolved by manually playing with sub-timings, but currently I am not inclined to google all those names and their meaning.


----------



## gupsterg

@Timur Born

+rep and thanks for your shares







. Well you're so close to 4GHz







. Using custom 13312MB instead of maximum is making GFlops very consistent between runs







.

@BoMbY

+rep for shares and yes I agree.

@finalheaven

Soon incoming new screenie







. I think I shaved 100mV off SOC now (set 1.1V), only 4 more loops to pass out of 10







.


----------



## elguero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can someone who had 55 and/or 94 POST code issues verify SOC Voltage was helping or not? It could be worth to try changing between internal/external clocking mode (Ai Overclock Tuner = Default is internal, = Manual is external). If not, please check if Super I/O Clock Skew = Disabled (Advanced\Onboard Devices Configuration) helps with this problem.
> SOC Voltage at 1.2V is still the recommendation, by default we'll use SOC Voltage = 1.15V (Manual). Or rely on Auto + 0.00625V offset which would be the AMD default.
> Yup, Manual will ignore any offset settings. Default ProcODT varies depending on configurations, I don't have all the values. CLDO_VDDP does not use SVI2, whatever you can enter should be set.


I used to have code 94/55 but after you send me that medicine to fix 0003 everything is good, thought I'm running soc at 1.2 v


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Timur Born
> 
> +rep and thanks for your shares
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Well you're so close to 4GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Using custom 13312MB instead of maximum is making GFlops very consistent between runs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I just use "max" for convenience when writing here. Usually I use 12000 or 13000 and now have settled for 12600, because that is what y-cruncher allocates and it allows me to use Firefox while ITB is running. I still get some runs with lower GFlops, often these stay for some time when I keep restarting. Seems as if Linpack uses some seed to determine how it runs the test and then you need to wait some time for the seed to change enough, no idea.

Realbench forced me to set very high manual swap-file values, because of often failed the memory allocation part with Windows default settings (which were big enough already).


----------



## Timur Born

By the way: If you are running 14-13-13-13 timings instead of 14-14-14-14 then compare both in Aida. I observed that the 14-13-13-13 timings lead to worse benchmark results, as if they were penalized by memory training. Before 9943 I got a very slight benchmark boost out of them, but really so minor (like 1 single point in Cinebench) that I rather returned to 14-14-14-14.


----------



## virpz

I like 9945, I can get away with 3100MHz using my old Micron based memory that is rated 2666MHz.

Settings

Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [129.2000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [31.00]
Performance Bias [CB15]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3100MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
- CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.16250]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.17500]
DRAM Voltage [1.41500]
1.8V PLL Voltage [1.82000]
1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]
ProcODT_SM [80 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
VTTDDR Voltage [0.71280]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [0.96000]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [1.82000]
CPU 3.3v AUX [3.32000]
2.5V SB Voltage [2.54000]
Sense MI Skew [Enabled]
Sense MI Offset [272]
Promontory presence [Enabled]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 5]
CPU Current Capability [100%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
CPU Voltage Frequency [400]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Optimized]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
VDDSOC Current Capability [100%]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
DRAM Current Capability [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [350]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [X1 Mode]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [GEN 1]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [GEN 1]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [GEN 1]
M.2 Link Mode [GEN 1]
SB Link Mode [GEN 1]


----------



## widonwaker

@everyone having 1700x

What OC are you using for 24/7 use?
I'm actually on 3,77Ghz with 1,35Vcore. Was thinking about going 3,875Ghz with 1.395Vcore (should be enough.) Using Pstates of course, so it will use that voltage under heavy load only. Is it safe?


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> I like 9945, I can get away with 3100MHz using my old Micron based memory that is rated 2666MHz.
> 
> Settings
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [129.2000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [31.00]
> Performance Bias [CB15]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3100MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
> CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
> - CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.21250]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.17500]
> DRAM Voltage [1.41500]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [1.82000]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]
> ProcODT_SM [80 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> VTTDDR Voltage [0.71280]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [0.96000]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [1.82000]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [3.32000]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [2.54000]
> Sense MI Skew [Enabled]
> Sense MI Offset [272]
> Promontory presence [Enabled]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 5]
> CPU Current Capability [100%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> CPU Voltage Frequency [400]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Optimized]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [100%]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [350]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [X1 Mode]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [GEN 1]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [GEN 1]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [GEN 1]
> M.2 Link Mode [GEN 1]
> SB Link Mode [GEN 1]


That is very cool!


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widonwaker*
> 
> @everyone having 1700x
> 
> What OC are you using for 24/7 use?
> I'm actually on 3,77Ghz with 1,35Vcore. Was thinking about going 3,875Ghz with 1.395Vcore (should be enough.) Using Pstates of course, so it will use that voltage under heavy load only. Is it safe?


3.8Ghz falls into 1.23-1.28V Range
3.9GHz is likely 1.30-1.37V Range


----------



## widonwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*


Dafuq, I scored max 1640 with my 1700x 3,77Ghz and Ram 3066Mhz. How is it possible so much difference to a 1700 @4Ghz..?


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widonwaker*
> 
> Dafuq, I scored max 1640 with my 1700x 3,77Ghz and Ram 3066Mhz. How is it possible so much difference to a 1700 @4Ghz..?


Try to set PCIe to Gen1 and check if it helps.

1830 i did with bios 1001. Edit: and squared 4GHz, memory at 3000MHz


----------



## widonwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> 3.8Ghz falls into 1.23-1.28V Range
> 3.9GHz is likely 1.30-1.37V Range


Are you talking about the 1700X ? Because mine does not even boot at 3,8Ghz with 1,37Vcore, i have to stay at 3768Mhz , maximum 3775Mhz . Lol...


----------



## gupsterg

@Timur Born

Thanks again







, yeah will do more ram+timings benches compares soon as sort out straps, etc and finish testing CPUs for these aspects.

@finalheaven



So now compared with post 16709 setup, tRFC mod gone, -100mV SOC. I reckon gonna go for vcore offset between HCI Memtest/Y-Cruncher passes (+206mv) and the posted consecutive IBT AVX passes (+250mV), so something like +225mV.


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widonwaker*
> 
> Are you talking about the 1700X ? Because mine does not even boot at 3,8Ghz with 1,37Vcore, i have to stay at 3768Mhz , maximum 3775Mhz . Lol...


Yes.
Take the vdroop into account. In my case Vdrops are nasty. The +12V line vdroop is my only complain with this board


----------



## lordzed83

Well on 1201 i was passing ibt very high x10 no problem and 2-3 passes max. Have not tried with resent changes tho







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widonwaker*
> 
> @everyone having 1700x
> 
> What OC are you using for 24/7 use?
> I'm actually on 3,77Ghz with 1,35Vcore. Was thinking about going 3,875Ghz with 1.395Vcore (should be enough.) Using Pstates of course, so it will use that voltage under heavy load only. Is it safe?


maximum stable that is [email protected] Cant do more even at 1.46


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fanboynz*
> 
> I have the same ram, and for me its Samsung. Check hwinfo to confirm this. And yes I saw the same issue I was stuck on 2666 until this bios was released, now 2933. I had to revert to an older bios due to instabilities on the overclock crashing Cinebench.


HWinfo? what version?

I have CMK32...3000c15 hynix,,,,


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widonwaker*
> 
> @everyone having 1700x
> 
> What OC are you using for 24/7 use?
> I'm actually on 3,77Ghz with 1,35Vcore. Was thinking about going 3,875Ghz with 1.395Vcore (should be enough.) Using Pstates of course, so it will use that voltage under heavy load only. Is it safe?


With Bios 1107 3.9ghz, Pstate 0, cpu voltage in Auto with LLC 2, BCLK 109.4, mem 3500mhz - with new bios having issue getting this stable. Experimenting now at default cpu speed with ram tinkering. Basically MemTest64 goes and goes without issue, start playing some music and hit the web at the same time - it pauses, jerks and eventually crashes







.

Recommend you have Core Boost turned off (XFR when at default clocks for cpu) so that if you have a memory fail to train it doesn't add to your offset voltage, default 1700x voltage plus XFR voltage and any LLC voltage spikes. Otherwise I would think that would be safe with the 1700x.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Well on 1201 i was passing ibt very high x10 no problem and 2-3 passes max. Have not tried with resent changes tho


*Phft *







, "very high"







, go close to max level of RAM







. Only ribbing ya chap







.


----------



## system44

Hello,

I can not get more than 2400MHz with memory Corsair 32GB KIT DDR4 DRAM 3000MHz CL15 Vengeance ( CMU32GX4M2C3000C15B )

CPU AMD RYZEN 7 1800X and latest BIOS 1201

Do not anyone do these RAM and advise how to set BIOS?

Thak you


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Timur Born
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , yeah will do more ram+timings benches compares soon as sort out straps, etc and finish testing CPUs for these aspects.
> 
> @finalheaven
> 
> 
> 
> So now compared with post 16709 setup, tRFC mod gone, -100mV SOC. I reckon gonna go for vcore offset between HCI Memtest/Y-Cruncher passes (+206mv) and the posted consecutive IBT AVX passes (+250mV), so something like +225mV.


Awesome. Will you be testing SOC 1.05v next? I will be increasing CPU volt when I get home. +225mV is getting up there. What is your own comfortable max?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Awesome. Will you be testing SOC 1.05v next? I will be increasing CPU volt when I get home. +225mV is getting up there. What is your own comfortable max?


Cheers







, on 7th loop of 10 for +225mV / 1.1V, looking good so far







.

+225mV is showing currently 1.362V, max 1.406V, aver. 1.338V on CPU VCORE TFN SVI2 in HWiNFO. That isn't too bad. In this context it's combo of voltage/amps which would be bad for CPU IMO. In normal usage even if voltage is same, amps is unlikely to be. So I would deem it safe. Plus "we" have 1700, ie low leakage, so gonna be higher voltage but lower amps vs X CPU somewhat. Lower leakage should sustain higher voltage better IMO.

Ideally I want to stay at max 1.35V, this CPU does not for 3.8GHz even with +206mV. This CPU is for battering / testing / learning. My other is the one I'm gentle with, that needs +162mV for 3.8GHz with 3200MHz 14-13-13-13-34-1T 1.35V SOC 0.950V was tested back to back with various stress test ~36hrs. My 1st / earliest batch was best in regard to vcore for 3.8GHz, +150mV. That just did not do 3200MHz. That was back when UEFI 0902/1002 was about. That is no longer with me, as I decided to keep 2nd that did 3200MHz in case UEFI never improved the RAM aspect.

All CPUs I have/had are R7 1700.


----------



## MrGreaseMonkkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoark*
> 
> I think my motherboard just bricked. I was able to boot into windows and then now mobs is stuck at error code 01 anyone can help!!


That seems like a Dram issue. One of your sticks may have failed. Try one of each stick. I've had an issue like this a few weeks ago.


----------



## T800

I can boot into Windows with 3520MHz 16-16-16-36 1T with 1201. And 3607MHz 16-16-16-36 1T. My settings are SOC Voltage: 1.15V DDR and DDR Boot Voltage: 1.38V for 3520MHz 1.42V for 3607MHz.

Ram kit is Gskill Flare X 3200 C14 2x8GB.

But I cannot boot into Windows 3466MHz or 3600MHz with 9943.


----------



## gupsterg

Do you get a Q-Code, like 8?

It maybe prudent to set ProcODT as 53.3 ohm as I suspect that was what it was preset in that UEFI vs 9943 is auto determine.


----------



## HyperChkn96

I have the G.Skill F4-3600C16-8GTZR kit and no matter what I do I cant get over 3200mhz which has been stable exactly the same as all other BIOSs before the latest 9943 which I'm currently on. Tried 3333Mhz but will just revert to 2133 anybody have any advice?

I currently am running a 1700 at 3.925GHz at 1.38v with 1.1v SOC and 1.35V RAM with boot voltage 1.4v

Only just discovered that my SPDs were corrupt thanks to Aura so downloaded Thaiphoon and flashed the correct SPDs for my RAM from their database any help would be appreciated I'm just really suprised that with this new BIOS I cant even get to 3333MHz even with adding voltage to SOC and RAM


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperChkn96*
> 
> I have the G.Skill F4-3600C16-8GTZR kit and no matter what I do I cant get over 3200mhz which has been stable exactly the same as all other BIOSs before the latest 9943 which I'm currently on. Tried 3333Mhz but will just revert to 2133 anybody have any advice?
> 
> I currently am running a 1700 at 3.925GHz at 1.38v with 1.1v SOC and 1.35V RAM with boot voltage 1.4v
> 
> Only just discovered that my SPDs were corrupt thanks to Aura so downloaded Thaiphoon and flashed the correct SPDs for my RAM from their database any help would be appreciated I'm just really suprised that with this new BIOS I cant even get to 3333MHz even with adding voltage to SOC and RAM


I got that kit to post once on the 9943 but it crashed loading windows. I have given up for the time being. Mostly its starting on 3200MHz but not reliable like the previous bios.

Bit of a backward step for me. Having said that 9943 did post to 3600MHz that one time which is more than any other bios did.

Might try 9945 if I can take a multitude of serial fails. But I need to work up the "courage" for motivating myself.


----------



## HyperChkn96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I got that kit to post once on the 9943 but it crashed loading windows. I have given up for the time being. Mostly its starting on 3200MHz but not reliable like the previous bios.
> Bit of a backward step for me. Having said that 9943 did post to 3600MHz that one time which is more than any other bios did.
> 
> Might try 9945 if I can take a multitude of serial fails. But I need to work up the "courage" for motivating myself.


I see that's not bad do you know what settings you used to make it post? anything I do above 3333MHz results in it being defaulted to 2133MHz I can run 3200 on this BIOS 100% stable but I only got 1 reboot when using 1201 doing a cold boot with 9943 I'm getting about 2-3.

I'm tempted to try 9945 but I thought that was aimed at people with 4 sticks?


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperChkn96*
> 
> I see that's not bad do you know what settings you used to make it post? anything I do above 3333MHz results in it being defaulted to 2133MHz I can run 3200 on this BIOS 100% stable but I only got 1 reboot when using 1201 doing a cold boot with 9943 I'm getting about 2-3.
> 
> I'm tempted to try 9945 but I thought that was aimed at people with 4 sticks?


3-4 restarts is normal for this bios. Elmor says it will be streamlined to 1 or 2 in a later bios.

I think i just bumped up vsoc to 1.15v and DRAM to 1.4v and tried the 3600 strap and it posted. But never again after the first time even with procodt and cdlo or any of the multitude of acronyms or timings. All this with stock CPU volts and 100 Base clock.

It just seems that if you do any &$&*ing thing it wont post above 3200 for me.

Granted I have not tried very hard or had a very systematic approach but I'm just a bit sick of endless post fails.

I just dont know where to begin, there seems to be no success in any direction, no place to make progressive changes from. Anything above 3200=fail. Its very frustrating.

What are your 3333MHz settings?


----------



## hotstocks

I'm not convinced that Aura is corrupting memory, I'm talking about non-RGB memory. I have tried different versions of Thaiphoon with mixed results as far as sometimes it reads ram fast, sometimes slow, sometimes fine, and sometimes errors. Now I know it doesn't help that I have tried the last 3 bioses, but I have reverted back to 1107 as my G.skill 3600 16 non-rgb 2x8 seem to be 100% stable at about 3340 14-14-14-34, whereas the beta bioses I could go a little higher like 3430, but not stable. But can anyone suggest a free program like Thaiphoon burner that can read SPD and tell if corrupt or not? I can read my memory's make and model in anything else like Aida, Hwinfo, Cpu-Z, but Thaiphoon just seems buggy and gives different outcomes, time to read, and sometimes just freezes. I'm really starting to think Thaiphoon needs a bug fix with Ryzen and there needs to be a better way to see if your memory is truly corrupted. Also if you close out Thaiphoon before it is done reading and kill it in task manager, then try to restart it, it either doesn't restart at all or it starts with all its buttons/functions not doing anything at all. I really think we are dealing with a software issue, unless of course you are not booting into windows because of a true corrupt stick. Before I heard of Thaiphoon, every other memory or system monitoring program I had shows the memory just fine, and it passes all stress tests. As soon as people started talking about Thaiphoon I dloaded it, and it just seems flaky, freezes, ect. Any suggestions for a better program to determine if a non RGB perfectly working stick could be corrupt? Or if it isn't broken, don't try and fix it?


----------



## noko59

Bios 9945

Went to optimized default, ram 2133mhz and running memtest64 is fine, start playing music it will eventually crash. Reloaded Asus audio driver still the same issue. Also on Creators Edition of Windows so I disabled gaming mode - no difference. Killed some background task, still no change. Arghhhh.

Really think this is a software issue since hardware configuration changes do not affect the results or behavior.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I'm not convinced that Aura is corrupting memory, I'm talking about non-RGB memory. I have tried different versions of Thaiphoon with mixed results as far as sometimes it reads ram fast, sometimes slow, sometimes fine, and sometimes errors. Now I know it doesn't help that I have tried the last 3 bioses, but I have reverted back to 1107 as my G.skill 3600 16 non-rgb 2x8 seem to be 100% stable at about 3340 14-14-14-34, whereas the beta bioses I could go a little higher like 3430, but not stable. But can anyone suggest a free program like Thaiphoon burner that can read SPD and tell if corrupt or not? I can read my memory's make and model in anything else like Aida, Hwinfo, Cpu-Z, but Thaiphoon just seems buggy and gives different outcomes, time to read, and sometimes just freezes. I'm really starting to think Thaiphoon needs a bug fix with Ryzen and there needs to be a better way to see if your memory is truly corrupted. Before I heard of Thaiphoon, every other memory or system monitoring program I had shows the memory just fine, and it passes all stress tests. As soon as people started talking about Thaiphoon I dloaded it, and it just seems flaky, freezes, ect. Any suggestions for a better program to determine if a non RGB perfectly working stick could be corrupt? Or if it isn't broken, don't try and fix it?


when you use thaiphoon you should close anything else that is using the SMbus. so all monitoring programs , corsair link etc.

Also just because you have uninstalled Aura dont think it is gone. It isn't. It leaves a great big steaming pile of crap behind just to %^$& with your head.

I think there is some sadistic ASUS software engineer somewhere who is pissing himself at that one!

Hahahahaaaa it doesnt uninstall when you uninstall it, hahaaaaahaaaaaa. Losers! ,, lol.










Elmors SPD tool will do a quick and dirty CRC check of your SPD.


----------



## Flyn08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Elmors SPD tool will do a quick and dirty CRC check of your SPD.


Can you provide a link please?


----------



## dorbot

SPD check

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/14260_20#post_26083280


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> I like 9945, I can get away with 3100MHz using my old Micron based memory that is rated 2666MHz.
> 
> Settings
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [129.2000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [31.00]
> Performance Bias [CB15]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3100MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
> CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
> - CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.21250]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.17500]
> DRAM Voltage [1.41500]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [1.82000]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]
> ProcODT_SM [80 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> VTTDDR Voltage [0.71280]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [0.96000]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [1.82000]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [3.32000]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [2.54000]
> Sense MI Skew [Enabled]
> Sense MI Offset [272]
> Promontory presence [Enabled]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 5]
> CPU Current Capability [100%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> CPU Voltage Frequency [400]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Optimized]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [100%]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [350]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [X1 Mode]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [GEN 1]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [GEN 1]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [GEN 1]
> M.2 Link Mode [GEN 1]
> SB Link Mode [GEN 1]


Oh you are using the Performance Bias [CB15]. Good score


----------



## IRobot23

He has some insane L2+L3 cache latencies... also RAM latency for its speed is really low.
3ns for L2 and 10.5ns for L3... insane.


----------



## samaelestevez

Hi everybody. My system is as follows:

CPU: R7 1700 3.95mhz @ 1.35V SOC 1.1
RAM: g.skill 2x16gb 3200 cl15 samsung b-die dual rank
Evga 850w power supply
Gtx980ti
Samsung 960 pro
Everything Watercooled, etc etc

With the new bioses (i got the same results from both 9943 and 9945) i can finally get the memory to load windows at rated speeds (3200 cl15)

In previous bioses i needed to loosen timings dramatically to even get it to post, that hurdle is gone now, with ProcODT at 80ohm amd CLDO_VDDP 975 i can post everytime, cool boot+hot boot, it posts 100% of the time. I can even get it to post at 3466mhz but is really unstable.

My problem is that even though it post everytime at rated frequency and latency and also loads windows, it is however not stable by any means. It won't last 1 minute under AIDA64 memory testing or under realbench. And the problem is for sure the memory , more specifically the fact that I'm running it with a 80omhs procODT. I've tried everything in my book (loosen timings to 18, increased dram voltage all the way to 1.5, increased SOC voltage to 1.2, used 2T command rate, downgear) and even after that it is still not stable at all.

Is there anything else I can do to improve the stability?

Your help is greatly appreciated...


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I'm not convinced that Aura is corrupting memory, I'm talking about non-RGB memory. I have tried different versions of Thaiphoon with mixed results as far as sometimes it reads ram fast, sometimes slow, sometimes fine, and sometimes errors.


Usually means you have other software running which are polling data through the SM Bus, or you didn't run it in administrator mode, or you are having conflicts with security software.


----------



## noko59

lol, got the software that is causing stability havoc - Guest what it was?

Recap
Run any stability test: Aida64, RealBench, Memtest64
Start music as in using Windows media player
Open web page to cause crash faster

Source of the crashing:

ASUS Realteh customized version of the audio driver
Used task manager to disable startup of the Realtek HD Audio Manager and that seems to have solved the issue upon next bootup.

Using Windows 10 Volume mixer now vice ASUS's version. No pausing mouse, no missing bits of sound no stopped updates to screen, no blank screen that pops in and out. Now my Microsoft Edge Icon in the taskbar disappeared and is utterly absent in the start menu







. It opens if I type it in the search bar.

Over 12 hours wasted here, now I am like starting all over.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> lol, got the software that is causing stability havoc - Guest what it was?
> 
> Recap
> Run any stability test: Aida64, RealBench, Memtest64
> Start music as in using Windows media player
> Open web page to cause crash faster
> 
> Source of the crashing:
> 
> ASUS Realteh customized version of the audio driver
> Used task manager to disable startup of the Realtek HD Audio Manager and that seems to have solved the issue upon next bootup.
> 
> Using Windows 10 Volume mixer now vice ASUS's version. No pausing mouse, no missing bits of sound no stopped updates to screen, no blank screen that pops in and out. Now my Microsoft Edge Icon in the taskbar disappeared and is utterly absent in the start menu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It opens if I type it in the search bar.
> 
> Over 12 hours wasted here, now I am like starting all over.


Another jolly ASUS software engineer laughing it up........


----------



## SolidSnakex9

I am having issues getting my ram speed up to 3200Mhz. I have the Corsair Dominator CMD16GX4M2B3200C16. When I set the ram frequency to 3200Mhz I am able to boot, but it bumps the speeds down to 2133MHz. I tried to increase the timings to what it says on Corsairs website and it even bumps those timings back to 15-15-15-36. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I'm not convinced that Aura is corrupting memory, I'm talking about non-RGB memory. I have tried different versions of Thaiphoon with mixed results as far as sometimes it reads ram fast, sometimes slow, sometimes fine, and sometimes errors. Now I know it doesn't help that I have tried the last 3 bioses, but I have reverted back to 1107 as my G.skill 3600 16 non-rgb 2x8 seem to be 100% stable at about 3340 14-14-14-34, whereas the beta bioses I could go a little higher like 3430, but not stable. But can anyone suggest a free program like Thaiphoon burner that can read SPD and tell if corrupt or not? I can read my memory's make and model in anything else like Aida, Hwinfo, Cpu-Z, but Thaiphoon just seems buggy and gives different outcomes, time to read, and sometimes just freezes. I'm really starting to think Thaiphoon needs a bug fix with Ryzen and there needs to be a better way to see if your memory is truly corrupted. Also if you close out Thaiphoon before it is done reading and kill it in task manager, then try to restart it, it either doesn't restart at all or it starts with all its buttons/functions not doing anything at all. I really think we are dealing with a software issue, unless of course you are not booting into windows because of a true corrupt stick. Before I heard of Thaiphoon, every other memory or system monitoring program I had shows the memory just fine, and it passes all stress tests. As soon as people started talking about Thaiphoon I dloaded it, and it just seems flaky, freezes, ect. Any suggestions for a better program to determine if a non RGB perfectly working stick could be corrupt? Or if it isn't broken, don't try and fix it?


I agree that I have not seen someone with corrupted sticks who have not used either Aura or G.Skill software at some point. I don't agree that Thaiphoon is flaky, Voodoo Jungle has done regular updates improving it for Ryzen. As others stated, close other apps when using it.

On a related but different note, I had started a thread over at the G.Skill forum regarding the whole G.Skill RGB corruption problem. The G.Skill Tech admin replied:

"We are aware of the issue and of course working on a solution. It is not solely Trident Z RGB software or ASUS Aura software that causes it so there are many other factors involved that we are looking into. Rest assured our goal is always to make sure the product is as good as it can be, and most importantly, the product is working flawlessly in your system. We read every post so we appreciate your feedback and patience as we resolve problems as soon as possible."

A number of other folk have expressed their lack of satisfaction with that response. But what disturbed me is the statement that:

"It is not solely Trident Z RGB software or ASUS Aura software that causes it so there are many other factors involved that we are looking into."

OK so what else can cause your SPD's to be wrecked? It would be nice of them to warn people exactly what other causes they have found!


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samaelestevez*
> 
> Hi everybody. My system is as follows:
> 
> CPU: R7 1700 3.95mhz @ 1.35V SOC 1.1
> RAM: g.skill 2x16gb 3200 cl15 samsung b-die dual rank
> Evga 850w power supply
> Gtx980ti
> Samsung 960 pro
> Everything Watercooled, etc etc
> 
> With the new bioses (i got the same results from both 9943 and 9945) i can finally get the memory to load windows at rated speeds (3200 cl15)
> 
> In previous bioses i needed to loosen timings dramatically to even get it to post, that hurdle is gone now, with ProcODT at 80ohm amd CLDO_VDDP 975 i can post everytime, cool boot+hot boot, it posts 100% of the time. I can even get it to post at 3466mhz but is really unstable.
> 
> My problem is that even though it post everytime at rated frequency and latency and also loads windows, it is however not stable by any means. It won't last 1 minute under AIDA64 memory testing or under realbench. And the problem is for sure the memory , more specifically the fact that I'm running it with a 80omhs procODT. I've tried everything in my book (loosen timings to 18, increased dram voltage all the way to 1.5, increased SOC voltage to 1.2, used 2T command rate, downgear) and even after that it is still not stable at all.
> 
> Is there anything else I can do to improve the stability?
> 
> Your help is greatly appreciated...


Did you try reducing ProcODT to 68 ohms? That can also result in a differnt CLDO_VDDP voltage, keep that in mind if it does not post.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Another jolly ASUS software engineer laughing it up........


lol,
Well it use to work and not sure what changed. I earlier removed and reinstalled but that did not change anything. Right now I have MemTest64 running, media player playing, HWInfo open and everything is running like it should. At 3.9ghz, mem at 3500 with 14-16-16-16-36 timings with a BCLK of 109.4. CPU is at default P0 volts (no offset). Previously it would have almost instantly crashed. Sometimes it is hard to know the different interactions between all the software.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Another jolly ASUS software engineer laughing it up........


With AI Suite running on desktop



AI suite running in the background



Sweet AI


----------



## samaelestevez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Did you try reducing ProcODT to 68 ohms? That can also result in a differnt CLDO_VDDP voltage, keep that in mind if it does not post.


Yeah man, using 68ohms I tried every cldo_vddp voltage from 937 to 1000 and it didn't post.

I know for a fact that the problem is the procODT 80ohms, because on 3066mhz it is stable at 68ohms but if I combine 3066mhz with 80ohms it is unstable.

Thanks for the tip anyways!!!! Really appreciate it.


----------



## ggdfdgd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> All fans are on low during POST, and I still haven't found a workaround.
> 
> I routinely get upwards of 92°C during POST even on stock settings. Getting code 8. 9945 BIOS.
> On average POST fails within 18-20 seconds after power-up, often just seconds before BIOS revs up the fans (at around 25 sec).
> 
> 
> This may explain several messages in this thread about resets during boot-up.
> 
> Common practice is, and it makes sense to, rev up all fans for the POST in case it fails, to avoid overheating the CPU.
> https://superuser.com/questions/427722/why-do-computers-often-spin-up-the-cpu-fan-to-high-speed-momentarily-when-powere
> 
> I tried plugging cpu fan of H60 AIO cooler into the Water Pump power as the manual says W_Pump+ should default to full power.
> What I found is that WPump is also low at POST!
> WPump being low leads me to think the AIO_pump is also low (they have shared control). This means at every restart I "fry" Ryzen a little, up to thermal shutoff.
> 
> Do other C6H Asus boards also have fans on low during POST or it's only my one and it should be RMA'ed?
> Sensor workarounds?
> Back to air? (as metal conducts heat away and does not depend on water pump speed)


I'm on 1107 (and before that 0902 and 1002) and on all BIOSes my fans have always been 100% up till POST. Using CPU_FAN and Cha_FAN2 (chassis 2 plugged to the fan controller on my Phanteks Enthoo EVOLV case). I'm using the stock cooler that came with the Ryzen 7 1700 but have a Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4 ordered.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> All fans are on low during POST, and I still haven't found a workaround.


Did you disable Q-Fan for the CPU header?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggdfdgd3*
> 
> I'm on 1107 (and before that 0902 and 1002) and on all BIOSes my fans have always been 100% up till POST. Using CPU_FAN and Cha_FAN2 (chassis 2 plugged to the fan controller on my Phanteks Enthoo EVOLV case). I'm using the stock cooler that came with the Ryzen 7 1700 but have a Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4 ordered.


I can tell you that replacing the stock cooler with an NH-D14 on my 1600x drop peak temperatures more than 10C. sock cold hit high 70's, NH-D14 ay most is low 60s... this is whether running 3.9 or 4.0. But never expected much from a stock cooler. EK block goes on later this week.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samaelestevez*
> 
> Yeah man, using 68ohms I tried every cldo_vddp voltage from 937 to 1000 and it didn't post.
> 
> I know for a fact that the problem is the procODT 80ohms, because on 3066mhz it is stable at 68ohms but if I combine 3066mhz with 80ohms it is unstable.
> 
> Thanks for the tip anyways!!!! Really appreciate it.


You are welcome. The suggested voltages between 937mV and 1000mV was a tip by The Stilt, I think he is partially right. My RAM can´t run 3200Mhz without insane voltages, but can run 2933Mhz at lower volatges. ProcODT=60 ohms, CLDO_VDDP=888mV, it will not post if set other than 888mV or there about.


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> Oh you are using the Performance Bias [CB15]. Good score


Yes, apples to apples as I had it enabled with the bios 1001, scored 1830 with lower refclock and mem speed. Bios 9945 and bias off I do 1799 points.
Now, 9945 CB15 bias seems to be less effective than what we had with bios 1001.


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> "It is not solely Trident Z RGB software or ASUS Aura software that causes it so there are many other factors involved that we are looking into."
> 
> OK so what else can cause your SPD's to be wrecked? It would be nice of them to warn people exactly what other causes they have found!


AURA alone doesn't have any issues, focus on ALONE. If you have anything else trying to access the SPD while it's writing, it corrupts the SPD. Of course, every monitoring software does that, and they created a mutex to coordinate themselves so they can all cooperate, G.Skill and Asus apparently just found that out recently.

So their claim that their software isn't broken isn't entirely false, it's just that they choose a very poor method of controlling the LEDs and ignored they aren't the only software running on the computer.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnakex9*
> 
> I am having issues getting my ram speed up to 3200Mhz. I have the Corsair Dominator CMD16GX4M2B3200C16. When I set the ram frequency to 3200Mhz I am able to boot, but it bumps the speeds down to 2133MHz. I tried to increase the timings to what it says on Corsairs website and it even bumps those timings back to 15-15-15-36. Any help would be appreciated.


I was having the same problem but now running happily at 3200 mhz. It will require some work and Thaiphoon Burner (reading only) and BIOS tweaks using 9945 BIOS. Might work on 9943 but I didn't figure it out before I loaded 9943.

See this post here by me on the ASUS forums: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?93445-I-swore-I-wouldn-t-load-any-more-beta-BIOS-ooops-I-did-it-again-9945


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> I was having the same problem but now running happily at 3200 mhz. It will require some work and Thaiphoon Burner (reading only) and BIOS tweaks using 9945 BIOS. Might work on 9943 but I didn't figure it out before I loaded 9943.
> 
> See this post here by me on the ASUS forums: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?93445-I-swore-I-wouldn-t-load-any-more-beta-BIOS-ooops-I-did-it-again-9945


your quote:
Quote:


> The real failure to my mind is this: Why can Thaiphoon burner easily read my timings but the Crosshair BIOS can't? Isn't reading the SPD data the most basic of functions? How is it that it can't read timings that it knows about already from a stick that has that data in it?


i have a similar issue with my flare x kit as well. if i leave everything at auto, it sets the incorrect settings for even stock default. it sets 2400, 1.35v's, and cas 15 when my default spd is 2400, 1.2v's, cas 16. whats weird is the crosshair spd reader program in the bios tools section properly reads all the jedec and xmp profiles correctly but completely fails to load the correct profile at default / auto settings. when i say fails to load the correct profile i mean it loads settings my ram doesn't even list! i don't have a profile that has cas 15 timmings to begin with and the only profile that uses 1.35v's is my xmp profile. its been like this since i got the board which shipped with bios 0902.

i did try the ram in my buddies computer to make sure everything was reading correctly and his z170 asus hero board loaded eveything right up without a hitch. i'm still on 1107 and running 2933mhz. waiting till the proper release of the new agesa bios but i do hope this gets fixed.

on a side note, anyone know why i have a 12c delta between the tctl temp and the motherboard cpu temp? though the average is pretty similar. also sorry if this has been asked, but what temperature triggers the thermal shutdown? tctl? tdie? motherboard cpu? just curious to know since the 1800x has the 20c or so offset. so if its tctl 95c, is that 115c then because of the offset?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> AURA alone doesn't have any issues, focus on ALONE. If you have anything else trying to access the SPD while it's writing, it corrupts the SPD. Of course, *every monitoring software* does that, and they created a mutex to coordinate themselves so they can all cooperate, G.Skill and Asus apparently just found that out recently.
> 
> So their claim that their software isn't broken isn't entirely false, it's just that they choose a very poor method of controlling the LEDs and ignored they aren't the only software running on the computer.


Yea, as red-ray has documented with his SIV64 application. It really is unreal that coder's at the likes of Asus, G.Skill, Corsair, etc. do not adhere to well known - and long complained about issues - like mutex compliance. I think Corsair finally corrected Link after exhaustive documentation and efforts by red-ray.


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobot23*
> 
> He has some insane L2+L3 cache latencies... also RAM latency for its speed is really low.
> 3ns for L2 and 10.5ns for L3... insane.


9945 enabled me to achieve higher memory clock while keeping the timing. As for the caches, it is pretty much on par every board I tried so far - Prime, Taichi, C6H now.


----------



## Gadfly

So.... anyone had any luck running 4000mhz memory?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> So.... anyone had any luck running 4000mhz memory?


I lost my fairy dust, but I'm looking..


----------



## lazy4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> I feel there could be at least 200 pages less in this thread if people actually used search or did some reading xD Questions are asked to things that are answered just a few pages prior more often than necessary!


Edit- I feel Triggered LULZ nice lil rant gg


----------



## gupsterg

@finalheaven

OK 3.8GHz with 3333MHz 16-15-15-15-34-1T is a wrap IMO







.

So just as recap post 16710 (was 16709 before I swear







). Showed HCI Memtest (~11hrs) and Y-Cruncher all tests except FFT (~4hrs) was AOK with usual +206mV VCORE offset, SOC was 1.05V, VBOOT/VDIMM 1.35V. As IBT AVX was failing I went nuts with VCORE/SOC +250mV/1.2V.

Now final has dialled out tRFC looser timings, knocked VCORE +237mV SOC 1.075V. As you have been following posts I will show where I went for continuity after data in post 16739.

+225mv / 1.1V fail after 10 loops



So I split the difference between +250mV pass and 225mV fail to set +237mV / 1.1V and I got 10 loops pass.



Then I thought SOC could be as HCI Memtest/Y-Cruncher run, 1.05V, fail on 6th loop.



So I went 1.075V SOC, 10 loops pass.



3.8_3333MHz_Final_setting.txt 19k .txt file


Tomorrow gonna do 1x rerun of 10x IBT AVX and move on to 3466MHz. As 3466MHz 16-15-15-15-36-1T passed HCI Memtest (~1.5hrs) and Y-Cruncher (~1hr) on Sunday, but failed IBT AVX I reckon it will also need bump in VCORE/SOC like 3333MHz for IBT AVX. I had used +206mV / 1.1V for 3466MHz.

Pretty happy with UEFI 9943 stability, my rig has not been off since Sunday morning or so. Tough day today with all the IBT AVX runs and a warm day, room ambient ~26° (context the UK).

@r4m0n

You will recall yesterday you highlighted issue of Q-Code F9, on warm reboot after having run a stress test. I was on 3466MHz strap when I had the same IIRC. Today on 3333MHz whilst having done ~13 reboots at test stages/UEFI settings changes to make 3333MHz "a wrap" I had no Q-Code: F9. So I believe my post yesterday matching your issue was down to an iffy setting for 3.8GHz with 3466MHz. Will update how it goes for this aspect tomorrow when nailing 3466MHz







.


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @finalheaven
> Yesterday you will recall you highlighted Q-Code F9 on warm reboot after having run a stress test. I was on 3466MHz strap when had the same IIRC. Today on 3333MHz whilst having done ~13 reboots at test stages/UEFI settings changes to make 3333MHz "a wrap" I had no Q-Code: F9. So I believe my post yesterday matching your issue was down to an iffy setting for 3.8GHz with 3466MHz.


I'm thinking it's probably some odd combination of factors, probably influenced by the higher CPU temperature (or elsewhere?) after the tests. My configuration is already an isle of stability in an ocean of F9's, any slight deviation from the parameters during training time can get it to fail, and I'm not worried too much with that, it's not like I'll reboot the machine very often after it goes into production.

I've also got it up to 4.1GHz (was testing before at 3.9GHz, which it can handle at Auto without issues), which took rising the vSOC to 1.2V (was failing even at 1.19V) and a bit more vCore to handle IBT Very High. It's still getting a code 8 while trying IBT with 50GB, so I'm considering downclocking it a bit instead (don't want to hit 1.5V, and I'm too close already) for daily use. Otherwise, this configuration is working quite well, and I'm pretty happy with the 994X BIOS.


----------



## gupsterg

Reading your past post as you have no rig specs in sig, I see your fully loaded on 4x16GB. That alone is huge difference between our setups.

When I read you got 3.9GHz on [Auto] I thought must be "X" CPU, then found on your last page of your posts via profile page you have 1800X. Pretty damn good when you have so much RAM IMO. And you've nailed 3200MHz C14 with stock VDIMM.


----------



## samaelestevez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> You are welcome. The suggested voltages between 937mV and 1000mV was a tip by The Stilt, I think he is partially right. My RAM can´t run 3200Mhz without insane voltages, but can run 2933Mhz at lower volatges. ProcODT=60 ohms, CLDO_VDDP=888mV, it will not post if set other than 888mV or there about.


I just finished trying 68ohm with all cldo_vddp voltages from 875 to 937 and it didn't boot at all. Thanks for sharing your insight. If you have any other ideas please let me know.

Does someone here has an 80ohm procODT stable on a pair of 16gb dual ranked samsung b-die ram sticks?


----------



## Sufferage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperChkn96*
> 
> I have the G.Skill F4-3600C16-8GTZR kit and no matter what I do I cant get over 3200mhz which has been stable exactly the same as all other BIOSs before the latest 9943 which I'm currently on. Tried 3333Mhz but will just revert to 2133 anybody have any advice?
> 
> I currently am running a 1700 at 3.925GHz at 1.38v with 1.1v SOC and 1.35V RAM with boot voltage 1.4v
> 
> Only just discovered that my SPDs were corrupt thanks to Aura so downloaded Thaiphoon and flashed the correct SPDs for my RAM from their database any help would be appreciated I'm just really suprised that with this new BIOS I cant even get to 3333MHz even with adding voltage to SOC and RAM


F4-3600C16-8GTZ here, so same kit without RGB, running 24/7 @3402 with bios 1107, sadly didn't have the time to try pushing higher or check the new bios versions. Got a mem training hole around 3200, so i haven't been able to use the 3200 strap with any bios version up to 1107, no matter what i tried.
Machine is perfectly stable with these settings, tested with HCI, Realbench, y-cruncher, 3DMark and lotsa daily use.
Don't have any kind of boot problems as well, up and running on first try everytime, cold or warm boot.
Maybe try relaxing your timings greatly and then check anywhere between 3300 - 3700 and if you manage to find a spot where it trains successful and works stable slowly try tightening timings again.

1107_3799_3402_setting.txt 4k .txt file


----------



## samaelestevez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Depends on your specific sticks/ICs, CPU, DIMMs per channel, single/dual rank. A few numbers that worked well for me:
> 
> Samsung B (SR) 2x8 = 53.3 ohms
> Samsung B (DR) 2x16 = 80 ohms
> Samsung B (DR) 4x16 = 43.6 ohms
> 
> Hynix A (DR) 2x8 = 53.3 ohms
> Hynix A (DR) 4x8 = 40 ohms


@Elmor: my memory kit is a Samsung B (DR) 2x16 and when i run it at 80 ohms it is unstable even at lower than rated frequencies. Is there any insight you can provide to make it stable? I've tried loosening timings, increasing DRAM Voltage, SOC Voltage up to 1.2V and nothing can make them stable. Anything else you may want me to try?


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samaelestevez*
> 
> I just finished trying 68ohm with all cldo_vddp voltages from 875 to 937 and it didn't boot at all. Thanks for sharing your insight. If you have any other ideas please let me know.
> 
> Does someone here has an 80ohm procODT stable on a pair of 16gb dual ranked samsung b-die ram sticks?


Me. 3265 mhz 14-14-14-14-34-48-1T


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *system44*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I can not get more than 2400MHz with memory Corsair 32GB KIT DDR4 DRAM 3000MHz CL15 Vengeance ( CMU32GX4M2C3000C15B )
> 
> CPU AMD RYZEN 7 1800X and latest BIOS 1201
> 
> Do not anyone do these RAM and advise how to set BIOS?
> 
> Thak you


I recomend you:
**Always** turn off memory's leds (in BIOS settings) *and don't use AURA sotware* (it corrupts memory leds, at least others memory...)
*1)* Set default settings in Bios at first (*and after turn off leds*) and try that speed bios set at default in memory (and timings). It posible you must in/out Bios sometimes in the whole process.
*2)* Disable CPB (Core Performance Bost) in Bios, and best use @elmor 's application Zenstates (page one in this forum) to set CPU clocks and voltages (P0,P1,P2). NOTE: Zenstates is last procedure from windows.
*3)* Set voltage for your memory : 1.35 v (DRAM and BOOT DRAM). Later you can go up a little if it is necesary, but at first you must go with 1.35v.
*4)* ProcODT in Auto at first, but you can try 68 ohm or 80 ohm (no problems at all with this settings, you must choose the best for you). In Bios 1201, 80 ohm works ok, perhaps others don´t.
*5)* There others more complex, in news *BIOS (9943 is for you perfect, I think*) like CLDO_VDDP setting but I don´t use yet.
*6)* At boot, is posible PC on/off sometimes, but if boot ok you see 24 at q-code motherboards and it 'll go to windows. In error mobo show code 8 or other and PC will not boot.
*7)* You can relaxing timings too (your memory Corsair can used-> *CL15*-17-17-17-35-52). With CL16 or 17 or 18 it must works. (For me at least).
*8)* In my case I can´t raise BCLK over 101 at all (only my problem, I think, because w10 CREATOR crash). I think is more stable in AUTO or set to 100 (idem).

Last thing: in manual two modules must set in A2-B2 slot in motherboards-> [cpu] slots: A1 | A2 | B1 | B2

My memory is similar (Corsair 2x16GB 3000 - Hynix chips), but not the same. I hope this can help you.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Just in case someone needs them. Here are 4 healthy SPD dumps from my 64GB Corsair Vengeance LED kit.

CorsairVengeanceLED30004x16GballdimmSPDs.zip 2k .zip file


----------



## samaelestevez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> Me. 3265 mhz 14-14-14-14-34-48-1T


How did you get it stable? Help a brother out man...


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The real failure to my mind is this: Why can Thaiphoon burner easily read my timings but the Crosshair BIOS can't? Isn't reading the SPD data the most basic of functions? How is it that it can't read timings that it knows about already from a stick that has that data in it?
> 
> 
> 
> i have a similar issue with my flare x kit as well. if i leave everything at auto, it sets the incorrect settings for even stock default. it sets 2400, 1.35v's, and cas 15 when my default spd is 2400, 1.2v's, cas 16. whats weird is the crosshair spd reader program in the bios tools section properly reads all the jedec and xmp profiles correctly but completely fails to load the correct profile at default / auto settings. when i say fails to load the correct profile i mean it loads settings my ram doesn't even list! i don't have a profile that has cas 15 timmings to begin with and the only profile that uses 1.35v's is my xmp profile. its been like this since i got the board which shipped with bios 0902. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Because Mother AMD knows better and chooses timings that she likes.


----------



## kaseki

Please ignore; double post.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> when you use thaiphoon you should close anything else that is using the SMbus. so all monitoring programs , corsair link etc.
> Also just because you have uninstalled Aura dont think it is gone. It isn't. It leaves a great big steaming pile of crap behind just to %^$& with your head.
> I think there is some sadistic ASUS software engineer somewhere who is pissing himself at that one!
> Hahahahaaaa it doesnt uninstall when you uninstall it, hahaaaaahaaaaaa. Losers! ,, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elmors SPD tool will do a quick and dirty CRC check of your SPD.


Thank you sir, you are a gentleman and a scholar. I killed all my monitoring software including hwinfo, cpuz, corsair link and then Thaiphoon read one crc stick and one good one. I then used elmors SPD check and it said one is good and one is bad, do I want to overwrite the bad with the good one's. I said yes and now they are fixed! Well, these are NON-RGB G.skill 3600 tridentz C 16, so I have no idea why they got corrupted. But I have iobit uninstalled Aura with powerfull, my mobo doesn't even light up anymore. So I don't think the problem will return, but if it does I can just reflash the bad to the good one as long as both don't go bad. I do have a Razer mouse with rgb and a 1070 with rgb gigabyte controller. Do I need to uninstall/disable my gpu and mouse rgb also? This is freaking ridickulous that software for lighting is corrupting NON-RGB ram.


----------



## ggdfdgd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Thank you sir, you are a gentleman and a scholar. I killed all my monitoring software including hwinfo, cpuz, corsair link and then Thaiphoon read one crc stick and one good one. I then used elmors SPD check and it said one is good and one is bad, do I want to overwrite the bad with the good one's. I said yes and now they are fixed! Well, these are NON-RGB G.skill 3600 tridentz C 16, so I have no idea why they got corrupted. But I have iobit uninstalled Aura with powerfull, my mobo doesn't even light up anymore. So I don't think the problem will return, but if it does I can just reflash the bad to the good one as long as both don't go bad. I do have a Razer mouse with rgb and a 1070 with rgb gigabyte controller. Do I need to uninstall/disable my gpu and mouse rgb also? This is freaking ridickulous that software for lighting is corrupting NON-RGB ram.


The spd_check progam also creates SPD dumps which you should be able to use with spd_write even if both do go bad, so just backup those in a safe place.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanuki*
> 
> Don't know why my RAM latency is so high.


For me idem, at idem speed, I think is normal for 2933 and similar.


----------



## finalheaven

@gupsterg

Looking at your specs (+rep), I decided to massively increase my settings to try and pass Y-Cruncher. I went with:

CPU offset @ +0.1625v
SoC @ 1.075v
DDR @ 1.42v

32GB (4x8GB) 3466 @ 16-15-15-35-1T

Overall, compared to running 16GB @ 3200mhz memory... 32GB 3466mhz memory takes nearly +90mV in CPU and +125mV SoC more.

Also for some reason, the HNT : Hybrid NTT test in Y-Cruncher appears to need more DDR volt than HCI Memtest for me. I can pass 300%+ with HCI on 1.38v, but HCI Memtest needed a lot more. Then again I never reached a 1000% plus because it takes forever especially with 32gb of ram.

However, although I have not run enough stability tests to say I am stable with CPU offset +0.1625v, I think I might be able to lower it. Passed 5 Iterations of Y-Cruncher so far.


----------



## MrGreaseMonkkey

So is this bad or ...bad?. Says checksum error and both dims are corrupt. :'(

SPD check

Found 2 SPD EEPROMs: 52 53

Reading SPD EEPROM at 0x52... SPD Checksum Error!! (F4-3200C16-8GTZR)
Reading SPD EEPROM at 0x53... SPD Checksum Error!! (F4-3200C16-8GTZR)

SPD data is saved to addr52.spd
SPD data is saved to addr53.spd

Found 2 corrupt SPD EEPROMs: 52 53


----------



## Wally West

I'm gonna try flashback to flash my BIOS. Is this the right steps?

1. Download the BIOS
2. Rename it to C6H.cap
3. put it in a USB key formatted to FAT32
4. Shut the computer off
5.. Plug it in the USB port with BIOS
6. push to button until it flash
7. wait until the button stop flashing
8. boot?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGreaseMonkkey*
> 
> So is this bad or ...bad?. Says checksum error and both dims are corrupt. :'(
> 
> SPD check
> 
> Found 2 SPD EEPROMs: 52 53
> 
> Reading SPD EEPROM at 0x52... SPD Checksum Error!! (F4-3200C16-8GTZR)
> Reading SPD EEPROM at 0x53... SPD Checksum Error!! (F4-3200C16-8GTZR)
> 
> SPD data is saved to addr52.spd
> SPD data is saved to addr53.spd
> 
> Found 2 corrupt SPD EEPROMs: 52 53


You just need some healthy dumps from someone else with a G.Skill Trident Z RGB 16GB 3200Mhz 1.35v kit and drag them into the "write.exe" app.


----------



## radioonemike

Hi all,

I've been lurking on this thread for the past few months ever since I heard about it on /r/AMD at Reddit. This particular thread has a been a great source of information for me in my newest build.

I have a 1700X, ROG CH6 and 2 x 16GB of G.Skill TridentZ RAM (F4-3200C14D-32GTZSW). I, for the life of me, can not get this memory above 2133MHz. I've tried all of the BIOSes, most recently 9943 and 9945. What I usually do is set the DRAM voltage at 1.35, save and reboot. I then go back into the BIOS and manually put in the timings, save and reboot. Finally, I go back in and set the DRAM speed to 3200MHz. This never works.

The sticks are rated at 14-14-14-34, 3200MHz-- I know theoretically they are good sticks of RAM. but I've never been able to get them past 2133 even with relaxed timing of 15-15-15-36 (or just leaving it all auto). When do you think I should give up and do a warranty replacement? Do I wait for a official 1.0.0.6 (1.0.0.7?) release from Asus. The rig works fine just as it is, but I know Ryzen performs better with high RAM speeds.

Thank you.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radioonemike*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I've been lurking on this thread for the past few months ever since I heard about it on /r/AMD at Reddit. This particular thread has a been a great source of information for me in my newest build.
> 
> I have a 1700X, ROG CH6 and 2 x 16GB of G.Skill TridentZ RAM (F4-3200C14D-32GTZSW). I, for the life of me, can not get this memory above 2133MHz. I've tried all of the BIOSes, most recently 9943 and 9945. What I usually do is set the DRAM voltage at 1.35, save and reboot. I then go back into the BIOS and manually put in the timings, save and reboot. Finally, I go back in and set the DRAM speed to 3200MHz. This never works.
> 
> The sticks are rated at 14-14-14-34, 3200MHz-- I know theoretically they are good sticks of RAM. but I've never been able to get them past 2133 even with relaxed timing of 15-15-15-36 (or just leaving it all auto). When do you think I should give up and do a warranty replacement? Do I wait for a official 1.0.0.6 (1.0.0.7?) release from Asus. The rig works fine just as it is, but I know Ryzen performs better with high RAM speeds.
> 
> Thank you.


Set your SoC to 1.15v and try timings of 16-18-18-36. RAM volts at 1.4v. and start with 2933 or less. Move up one step at a time.


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samaelestevez*
> 
> Hi everybody. My system is as follows:
> 
> CPU: R7 1700 3.95mhz @ 1.35V SOC 1.1
> RAM: g.skill 2x16gb 3200 cl15 samsung b-die dual rank
> Evga 850w power supply
> Gtx980ti
> Samsung 960 pro
> Everything Watercooled, etc etc
> 
> With the new bioses (i got the same results from both 9943 and 9945) i can finally get the memory to load windows at rated speeds (3200 cl15)
> 
> In previous bioses i needed to loosen timings dramatically to even get it to post, that hurdle is gone now, with ProcODT at 80ohm amd CLDO_VDDP 975 i can post everytime, cool boot+hot boot, it posts 100% of the time. I can even get it to post at 3466mhz but is really unstable.
> 
> My problem is that even though it post everytime at rated frequency and latency and also loads windows, it is however not stable by any means. It won't last 1 minute under AIDA64 memory testing or under realbench. And the problem is for sure the memory , more specifically the fact that I'm running it with a 80omhs procODT. I've tried everything in my book (loosen timings to 18, increased dram voltage all the way to 1.5, increased SOC voltage to 1.2, used 2T command rate, downgear) and even after that it is still not stable at all.
> 
> Is there anything else I can do to improve the stability?
> 
> Your help is greatly appreciated...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samaelestevez*
> 
> I just finished trying 68ohm with all cldo_vddp voltages from 875 to 937 and it didn't boot at all. Thanks for sharing your insight. If you have any other ideas please let me know.
> 
> Does someone here has an 80ohm procODT stable on a pair of 16gb dual ranked samsung b-die ram sticks?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samaelestevez*
> 
> @Elmor: my memory kit is a Samsung B (DR) 2x16 and when i run it at 80 ohms it is unstable even at lower than rated frequencies. Is there any insight you can provide to make it stable? I've tried loosening timings, increasing DRAM Voltage, SOC Voltage up to 1.2V and nothing can make them stable. Anything else you may want me to try?


I'm in a similar case. My system specs:
CPU: R7 1700 with no OC at the moment. VCore Auto, SOC 1.1v
RAM: g.skill 2x16gb 3200 CL14 samsung b-die Dual Rank (G.Skill F4-3200C14-32GTZ)
Corsair 850w power supply
Geforce 210
Samsung 960 EVO M.2 PCIe 500GB

In my case, I can only get my ram stable at 3066MHz. I've tried both 9943 and 9945 and no matter how much I play with voltages and latencies, I can't make it stable at 3200, not even with a lower strap and raising the BCLK frequency. I can sometimes boot up into Windows at 3200 but most of the times it'll BSOD even without running stability tests.

The ideal ProcODT value for me so far has been 96. I've also been playing with CLDO_VDDP with no avail. I just don't know what else to try. I'm starting to think it may be a weak IMC in my CPU, in which case I'm screwed









@samaelestevez, I hope you get it running stable eventually!








I'll keep fiddling with settings as continue reading on people's input.


----------



## radioonemike

Hi all,

I've been lurking on this thread for the past few months ever since I heard about it on /r/AMD at Reddit. This particular thread has a been a great source of information for me in my newest build.

I have a 1700X, ROG CH6 and 2 x 16GB of G.Skill TridentZ RAM (F4-3200C14D-32GTZSW). I, for the life of me, can not get this memory above 2133MHz. I've tried all of the BIOSes, most recently 9943 and 9945. What I usually do is set the DRAM voltage at 1.35, save and reboot. I then go back into the BIOS and manually put in the timings, save and reboot. Finally, I go back in and set the DRAM speed to 3200MHz. This never works.

The sticks are rated at 14-14-14-34, 3200MHz-- I know theoretically they are good sticks of RAM. but I've never been able to get them past 2133 even with relaxed timing of 15-15-15-36 (or just leaving it all auto). When do you think I should give up and do a warranty replacement? Do I wait for a official 1.0.0.6 (1.0.0.7?) release from Asus. The rig works fine just as it is, but I know Ryzen performs better with high RAM speeds.

Thank you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Set your SoC to 1.15v and try timings of 16-18-18-36. RAM volts at 1.4v. and start with 2933 or less. Move up one step at a time.


Ok. Thank you. What does the SoC voltage set?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> I'm gonna try flashback to flash my BIOS. Is this the right steps?
> 
> 1. Download the BIOS
> 2. Rename it to C6H.cap
> 3. put it in a USB key formatted to FAT32
> 4. Shut the computer off
> 5.. Plug it in the USB port with BIOS
> 6. push to button until it flash
> 7. wait until the button stop flashing
> 8. boot?


yes. that's the correct procedure. Just wait until the MB bios and I/O panel flashback button stop flashing,.

from elmor's OP:
_
after BIOS 1107, flashing back to an older version is blocked from EZFlash to prevent users to go back to buggy versions. If you still feel you're better served with an older BIOS version, you can use the USB BIOS Flashback feature. Put the BIOS you wish to flash to the board on a FAT32 formatted USB flash drive named as "C6H.CAP". Note the order of the letters and make sure you don't add double file extensions. Then plug the drive in the bottom USB2.0 port (back-I/O, black color) and hold the USB BIOS Flashback button for a few seconds. The button should start flashing and continue to do so for about 3-4 minutes. If it doesn't double check that your CPU is installed properly in the socket, that your board has standby power (power and reset buttons light up) and that you prepared the flash drive properly._


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> I'm gonna try flashback to flash my BIOS. Is this the right steps?
> 
> 1. Download the BIOS
> 2. Rename it to C6H.cap
> 3. put it in a USB key formatted to FAT32
> 4. Shut the computer off
> 5.. Plug it in the USB port with BIOS
> 6. push to button until it flash
> 7. wait until the button stop flashing
> 8. boot?


Between steps 4 and 5: Hold the CMOS Clear (BIOS clear? forget what it's called) button on the back down a second or two. That will clear the existing parameter set before loading the C6H.CAP BIOS on your stick. That's supposed to increase the chances of success.

When you push the flash button it should flash for a few minutes. If it flashes briefly and turns off, check your flash drive again for format, file, etc.


----------



## finalheaven

@gupsterg

Ok this is really odd.

I just passed 10 iterations of Y-Cruncher with CPU Offset @+0.075v CPU and SoC @ 1.075v.

Only thing that really needed to be much higher was my DDR @ 1.38v to 1.42v. This was after I passed HCI +300% on 1.38v....

Using 32GB (4x8GB) 3466 @ 16-15-15-15-35-1T


----------



## warreng5995

Has anyone else tried using this ram on the Crosshair VI:

*G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4 24000) Desktop Memory Model F4-3000C15Q-32GRK*

I bought this ram before Asus even had any kind of QVL list, their QVL page for the Crosshair VI was still blank at that time.

As I've stated in multiple other posts, I've been having "random" crash issues with this brand new system since I built it 3 months ago, and as per others suggestions, just about my only option left is to start RMA'ing parts...
*But I don't want to RMA parts if that isn't going to help.*

The only way I have found to keep it from crashing is to down clock this 1700X to 3.0ghz.

I'm wondering if it simply could be this ram is just SOOO incompatible for some reason....
Could the "wrong" ram cause the system to crash anytime the CPU is beyond 3.0ghz???
I've tried running 2 sticks of ram back a month or so ago, but still had the same issue.

*Here is something interesting,* i just tried to run *Memtest86* on a bootable USB drive. And as it would start to load, the system would crash and restart. I tried to boot to it multiple times, but each time it crashed at the exact same point. And this is with the CPU still at 3.0ghz.
The last thing I would see when Memtest was starting to load was *"Getting Memory Controller Details"*
And as soon as this displayed, it would crash *every single time.*

*Does this tell me anything????*


----------



## R71800XSS

@Wally West

1. Download the BIOS
2. Rename it to C6H.cap
3. put it in a USB key formatted to FAT32
4. Shut the computer off
5.. Plug it in the USB port with BIOS
6. push to button until it flash
7. wait until the button stop flashing
8. boot?[/quote]

and 4.5 -> Clear CMOS pushing button at back (3 seconds at least).


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> I'm in a similar case. My system specs:
> CPU: R7 1700 with no OC at the moment. VCore Auto, SOC 1.1v
> RAM: g.skill 2x16gb 3200 CL14 samsung b-die Dual Rank (G.Skill F4-3200C14-32GTZ)
> Corsair 850w power supply
> Geforce 210
> Samsung 960 EVO M.2 PCIe 500GB
> 
> In my case, I can only get my ram stable at 3066MHz. I've tried both 9943 and 9945 and no matter how much I play with voltages and latencies, I can't make it stable at 3200, not even with a lower strap and raising the BCLK frequency. I can sometimes boot up into Windows at 3200 but most of the times it'll BSOD even without running stability tests.
> 
> The ideal ProcODT value for me so far has been 96. I've also been playing with CLDO_VDDP with no avail. I just don't know what else to try. I'm starting to think it may be a weak IMC in my CPU, in which case I'm screwed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @samaelestevez, I hope you get it running stable eventually!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep fiddling with settings as continue reading on people's input.


Try using 2T instead of 1T, geardown disable(not auto or enable), and see if that works.


----------



## Mandarb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> I'm in a similar case. My system specs:
> CPU: R7 1700 with no OC at the moment. VCore Auto, SOC 1.1v
> RAM: g.skill 2x16gb 3200 CL14 samsung b-die Dual Rank (G.Skill F4-3200C14-32GTZ)
> Corsair 850w power supply
> Geforce 210
> Samsung 960 EVO M.2 PCIe 500GB
> 
> In my case, I can only get my ram stable at 3066MHz. I've tried both 9943 and 9945 and no matter how much I play with voltages and latencies, I can't make it stable at 3200, not even with a lower strap and raising the BCLK frequency. I can sometimes boot up into Windows at 3200 but most of the times it'll BSOD even without running stability tests.
> 
> The ideal ProcODT value for me so far has been 96. I've also been playing with CLDO_VDDP with no avail. I just don't know what else to try. I'm starting to think it may be a weak IMC in my CPU, in which case I'm screwed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @samaelestevez, I hope you get it running stable eventually!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep fiddling with settings as continue reading on people's input.


I don't think that all people with 2x16GB Trident Z 3200 CL14 kits coincidentally got a CPU with weak IMC. (You probably remember me better as Thercon Jair?







)
In my case, I can get 3200 14 14 14 34 2T running, I needed to up voltages to 1.43V to get error free on HCI memtest.

Now my issue is that after I did that, the next day the PC wouldn't boot on the first try anymore. I increased retry rate to 3 but then it wouldn't sometimes even train with that many retries, even though warm booting always worked. I couldn't improve it with any CLDO_VDDP setting, even went as far as trying to increase it to 1005 and then 1010mV after the recommended values of 900-1000mV failed. Optimum procODT for me is 96ohm too.

Funny enough I can boot 3333MHz fine everytime, even cold boot. But I couldn't for the life of me get it stable, even with considerably relaxed timings and up to 1.45V.

3066MHz again wouldn't boot no matter what I did. 2933MHz on the other hand is again rock stable with 14 14 14 34 1T timings and 1.35V.

After wasting 9h on all this I decided I leave it at this and quickly try for a better result when the release BIOS comes out, then wait for an AGESA 1007. I have a feeling we need a procODT vaule either between 80 and 96, or 96 and 120. But I'm leaning more towards between 80 and 96ohm, as with these I can boot most of the time.


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Reading your past post as you have no rig specs in sig, I see your fully loaded on 4x16GB. That alone is huge difference between our setups.
> 
> When I read you got 3.9GHz on [Auto] I thought must be "X" CPU, then found on your last page of your posts via profile page you have 1800X. Pretty damn good when you have so much RAM IMO. And you've nailed 3200MHz C14 with stock VDIMM.


Past time I've posted my rig here, I'll get it in tomorrow 

Just cancelled IBT custom 50GB after 4 runs, each one is taking 30 mins... Holding perfectly fine at 4.0GHz with +100mV offset, though I can probably lower that quite a bit. It's quite (but not 100%) stable at 4GHz Auto as well, but decided to push it a bit just to make sure everything else is fine, and it can take the heat... 197W+ on the CPU package is quite a bit XD

I'll leave it running 16x2GB HCI until tomorrow and if it goes alright, I'm calling this one 100% stable and I'll run a bunch of benchmarks.

Also, couldn't get it to boot on any strap higher than 3200, but not wholly unexpected for 4x16GB. G.Skill themselves only sell those up to 3400 at not great timings. Guess I'll just be very happy I'm running on C14 and leave it at that


----------



## roybotnik

Trident Z 3200 C14 2x8gb. Using the subtimings from the 2666 strap, 1T with geardown disabled. 1.37v DRAM, 1.15v SoC, 48ohms ODT. CPU is at 4ghz with 0.075 offset.

I noticed that I had stuttering in heaven benchmark when I first tried these... I increased SoC to 1.2 and it went away. However, when I did that my L3 cache was showing numbers in the 200GB/s range. I had a hunch and lowered proc ODT to 48 ohms and brought SoC back down to 1.15 and it went back to normal. So I suppose when proc odt is too high, it can require extra voltage that causes issues?

Not sure what the low L2 copy is about though...



This cracks me up


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> I'm in a similar case. My system specs:
> CPU: R7 1700 with no OC at the moment. VCore Auto, SOC 1.1v
> RAM: g.skill 2x16gb 3200 CL14 samsung b-die Dual Rank (G.Skill F4-3200C14-32GTZ)
> Corsair 850w power supply
> Geforce 210
> Samsung 960 EVO M.2 PCIe 500GB
> 
> In my case, I can only get my ram stable at 3066MHz. I've tried both 9943 and 9945 and no matter how much I play with voltages and latencies, I can't make it stable at 3200, not even with a lower strap and raising the BCLK frequency. I can sometimes boot up into Windows at 3200 but most of the times it'll BSOD even without running stability tests.
> 
> The ideal ProcODT value for me so far has been 96. I've also been playing with CLDO_VDDP with no avail. I just don't know what else to try. I'm starting to think it may be a weak IMC in my CPU, in which case I'm screwed


I can´t raise BCLK refclock at all, I think about M.2 hard disk same as yours, or others cards (TBSs, Xonar Dx2,...) in bus PCIe because w10 (from yesterday w10 Creator, crash again and again with BCLK over 101).

Your memory stick must go higher in speed, my memory reached to 3033 (and is limited to 3000) although with bios 1107, not with 9943 until now. Sometimes may be easier go over 3400 that 3200.

I hope others can help you.









*and a question: What is the maximum speed BCLK you have achieved (stable of course)?*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> I can´t raise BCLK refclock at all, I think about M.2 hard disk same as yours, or others cards (TBSs, Xonar Dx2,...) in bus PCIe because w10 (from yesterday w10 Creator, crash again and again with BCLK over 101).
> 
> Your memory stick must go higher in speed, my memory reached to 3033 (and is limited to 3000) although with bios 1107, not with 9943 until now. Sometimes is easier go over 3400 that 3200 by example.
> 
> I hope others can help you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and a question: What is the maximum speed BCLK you have achieved (stable of course)?*




that's limited by my ram on 2666 "strap". I'm sure it can go higher with lower ram settings

Daily-driver:

posts very fast (no Q-code salad), GSAT, realbench, x265 and x264 stable


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes. that's the correct procedure. Just wait until the MB bios and I/O panel flashback button stop flashing,.
> 
> from elmor's OP:
> _
> after BIOS 1107, flashing back to an older version is blocked from EZFlash to prevent users to go back to buggy versions. If you still feel you're better served with an older BIOS version, you can use the USB BIOS Flashback feature. Put the BIOS you wish to flash to the board on a FAT32 formatted USB flash drive named as "C6H.CAP". Note the order of the letters and make sure you don't add double file extensions. Then plug the drive in the bottom USB2.0 port (back-I/O, black color) and hold the USB BIOS Flashback button for a few seconds. The button should start flashing and continue to do so for about 3-4 minutes. If it doesn't double check that your CPU is installed properly in the socket, that your board has standby power (power and reset buttons light up) and that you prepared the flash drive properly._


Perfect!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Between steps 4 and 5: Hold the CMOS Clear (BIOS clear? forget what it's called) button on the back down a second or two. That will clear the existing parameter set before loading the C6H.CAP BIOS on your stick. That's supposed to increase the chances of success.
> 
> When you push the flash button it should flash for a few minutes. If it flashes briefly and turns off, check your flash drive again for format, file, etc.


Thanks for the tips!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> @Wally West
> 
> 1. Download the BIOS
> 2. Rename it to C6H.cap
> 3. put it in a USB key formatted to FAT32
> 4. Shut the computer off
> 5.. Plug it in the USB port with BIOS
> 6. push to button until it flash
> 7. wait until the button stop flashing
> 8. boot?


and 4.5 -> Clear CMOS pushing button at back (3 seconds at least).[/quote]

Alrighty!


----------



## ShiftyJ

I'm still getting failed dram training on the new bios...


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGreaseMonkkey*
> 
> So is this bad or ...bad?. Says checksum error and both dims are corrupt. :'(
> 
> SPD check
> 
> Found 2 SPD EEPROMs: 52 53
> 
> Reading SPD EEPROM at 0x52... SPD Checksum Error!! (F4-3200C16-8GTZR)
> Reading SPD EEPROM at 0x53... SPD Checksum Error!! (F4-3200C16-8GTZR)
> 
> SPD data is saved to addr52.spd
> SPD data is saved to addr53.spd
> 
> Found 2 corrupt SPD EEPROMs: 52 53


I think that's bad, lol.

The thing is you can fail the CRC check and your sticks can work fine depending on which bits of the SPD have been randomly overwritten with whatever aura was doing at the time.

The second half of the SPD is totally empty normally but my sticks had all kinds of beasts lurking there aswell as changes to the first half where the SPD data the bios reads is.

I think any change anywhere will result in a CRC fail.

So if your sticks are working fine still, cool, you can reflash with the partially corrupt data you have saved already to get you going but ideally you want an undamaged copy of the data from somewhere.

I would think the easiest way to do that would be to use the Thaiphoon SPD database but I am not sure how to turn that file into something Elmor's tool can use.

I suspect it is just a filename change. If someone could confirm that would be nice.

Next option is to ask someone here that also has your RAM to send you a copy of their clean data.


----------



## xyzkill3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> Has anyone else tried using this ram on the Crosshair VI:
> 
> *G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4 24000) Desktop Memory Model F4-3000C15Q-32GRK*
> 
> I bought this ram before Asus even had any kind of QVL list, their QVL page for the Crosshair VI was still blank at that time.
> 
> As I've stated in multiple other posts, I've been having "random" crash issues with this brand new system since I built it 3 months ago, and as per others suggestions, just about my only option left is to start RMA'ing parts...
> *But I don't want to RMA parts if that isn't going to help.*
> 
> The only way I have found to keep it from crashing is to down clock this 1700X to 3.0ghz.
> 
> I'm wondering if it simply could be this ram is just SOOO incompatible for some reason....
> Could the "wrong" ram cause the system to crash anytime the CPU is beyond 3.0ghz???
> I've tried running 2 sticks of ram back a month or so ago, but still had the same issue.
> 
> *Here is something interesting,* i just tried to run *Memtest86* on a bootable USB drive. And as it would start to load, the system would crash and restart. I tried to boot to it multiple times, but each time it crashed at the exact same point. And this is with the CPU still at 3.0ghz.
> The last thing I would see when Memtest was starting to load was *"Getting Memory Controller Details"*
> And as soon as this displayed, it would crash *every single time.*
> 
> *Does this tell me anything????*


Not sure. I was able to run HCI to 500% coverage with no reported errors. Regardless, I've got new RAM in the mail (should be here Wednesday)(got 360016D-16GTZR which should be Samsung as opposed to my 360017D-16GTZR which thaiphoon says is Hynix). Also submitted a request for RMA for my CPU, but have to wait for a response and the whole process will probably be a week or more


----------



## kaseki

*3200 MHz DRAM from 9943 BIOS and Linux Mint 18.1 on 1800X with 2 x 16 F4-3200C14D-32GTZSK TridentZ*

On the chance this helps someone, here is my HTPC's present working status -- far from optimized but good enough for production if necessary. Please see sig for more details of the equipment.

BIOS was set to the parameters listed below, and brought from 2133 MTps to 2633 MTps where it worked on the previous BIOS. From there to ultimately 3200 MTps, at each new intermediate DRAM speed I stopped and tested. Running on Linux, the usual test programs utilized under Windows do not have counterparts in many cases; I used Google StressAppTest for an hour at each change, followed by Unigine Valley and Superposition. Some Phoronix Test Suite choices have been exercised along the way, but I need to discover what set is most appropriate.

During this process, many BIOS settings were and still are set on Auto. The list below should cover most of those that aren't. Of greatest interest is that while the xmp #1 DRAM values are 14-14-14-34-48-...-2N, The DRAM Timing Primary Timings (set on Auto) show Mother AMD selected 16-16-16-16-39-75. Note that I deliberately set the command rate to 2T as G.Skill characterizes the DRAM. I think this may have been the most important factor governing ease of moving forward in DRAM speed.

BCLK = 100.000
Core Ratio = 38
Mem. Freq. = DDR4-3200MHz
Core Perf. Boost = Disabled
Pwr. Sav. Mode = Disabled
Dram Voltage = 1.35 (but note that the Hardware Monitor panel in the BIOS shows 1.373)
Primary Timings = all Auto (but see partial listing in par. 3 above)
ProcODT = 80 ohms (96 has also been reported for these DRAMs)
Cmd2T = 2T
GearDownMode = Disable
PowerDownEnable = Disabled
Rtt_Nom, Wr, and Park = RZQ/2 (per one of the gurus here who may have apostatized by now)
Timing Control after Training = All set as Auto
DRAM Boot voltage = 1.40
Tweakers Paradise = all set on Auto
Zen Common Options: Core Perf. Boost = Disable
Pstates = all Auto
AMD CBS: fail count = 1 (this is inadvertant; 3 or 4 would be better)
AMD CBS: ProcODT = Auto (I think this is the one that is ignored)
CSM five parameters = Enabled, Legacy OPROM only, Ignore, Legacy only, Legacy only (some or all of these allowed Linux installation)

In Monitor, the reported Core Voltage fluctuates between 1.395 and 1.420.

Unigine Valley results for this mild CPU overclock and nominal DRAM overclock are as follows. The results are likely more dependent on the GPU (which is running stock) than the CPU or DRAM, although between 2633 and 3200 there was a small score improvement at each step. The monitor used for rig testing is 1920 x 1200 pixels at 60 Hz. Connection is HDMI.

Valley Benchmark
Average FPS = 105.4
Min. FPS = 42.8
Max. FPS = 152.7
Score = 4409

Similarly, for the Superposition Benchmark
Score = 15295
Min. FPS = 78.59
Average FPS = 114.4
Max. FPS = 151.77
GPU temp was 62C (this is a 3-fan Asus 1080 Ti OC)
CPU utilization was 100%.

I do not at present have a way to see CPU temperature in Linux. A reported hack didn't prove out for me, so I am waiting for lm-sensors crew to deal with the it8665 chip used on the C6H. For all testing so far, the most strenuous CPU tests only warm the Noctua D15 slightly. This may change when the case chassis is enclosed by the case housing.

I can see CPU frequency, at least when a test is not running full screen. Unlike my Phenom II X4 which runs between 800 MHz and 3.4 GHz, with an intermediate possible state of 2.2GHz, the present operation of Ryzen with the BIOS settings I haven't yet messed with seems to be limited to 2.2 GHz and 3.8 Ghz.


----------



## Atingleee

@MrGreaseMonkkey

And to anybody else that needs it, here is a clean SPD dump from my sticks. This is for the F4-3200C16D-16GTZR (2xGB) Hynix kit.

F4-3200C16D-16GTZR2x8GB.zip 0k .zip file


----------



## Gadfly

I am on the fence about this bios.

I have no issues running 3600 14-14-14-36 100% stable on 0081; but I have not seen anyone post up anything about running higher memory clocks. Do I really stand to gain much?


----------



## xyzkill3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I am on the fence about this bios.
> 
> I have no issues running 3600 14-14-14-36 100% stable on 0081; but I have not seen anyone post up anything about running higher memory clocks. Do I really stand to gain much?


If it ain't broke, don't fix it


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyzkill3r*
> 
> Not sure. I was able to run HCI to 500% coverage with no reported errors. Regardless, I've got new RAM in the mail (should be here Wednesday)(got 360016D-16GTZR which should be Samsung as opposed to my 360017D-16GTZR which thaiphoon says is Hynix). Also submitted a request for RMA for my CPU, but have to wait for a response and the whole process will probably be a week or more


Thanks for the info xyzkill3r
Is that the best ram for these boards/cpu's ?
I have seen some stuff about the samsung bdie

EDIT:
Tried to find 360016D-16GTZR, but don't see any ram for sale with that model number anywhere


----------



## buttmen

One issue I cannot crack with the 9945.
I'm using r1700 @ 3.875GHz with 4x16 Sam b-die at 14-14,14,14,34 strap 3333 @ 68.3 Ohm. Cinebench runs fine, but
Once I start Prime95 - pop and black screen hard fail in seconds. This happens consistently above 3200.
Do I have a weak CPU, or can it be resolved with bios settings?


----------



## Naeem

why my write speed is slower than other people ? i seen 45000+ on 2933mhz on other people's test mine always stay around 41000


----------



## Timur Born

Did anyone check out all memory straps' sub-timings yet to see which is the most aggressive?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttmen*
> 
> One issue I cannot crack with the 9945.
> I'm using r1700 @ 3.875GHz with 4x16 Sam b-die at 14-14,14,14,34 strap 3333 @ 68.3 Ohm. Cinebench runs fine, but
> Once I start Prime95 - pop and black screen hard fail in seconds. This happens consistently above 3200.
> Do I have a weak CPU, or can it be resolved with bios settings?


What CPU vcore?


----------



## Kanuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> 
> 
> why my write speed is slower than other people ? i seen 45000+ on 2933mhz on other people's test mine always stay around 41000


My current timing is 14-15-15-15-36-1T with geardown enabled.

Previously was 16-15-15-15-36-1T with geardown set to auto.

They have the same read/write performance but the only different is latency
which 14 timing has a few ns lower.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Thank you sir, you are a gentleman and a scholar. I killed all my monitoring software including hwinfo, cpuz, corsair link and then Thaiphoon read one crc stick and one good one. I then used elmors SPD check and it said one is good and one is bad, do I want to overwrite the bad with the good one's. I said yes and now they are fixed! Well, these are NON-RGB G.skill 3600 tridentz C 16, so I have no idea why they got corrupted. But I have iobit uninstalled Aura with powerfull, my mobo doesn't even light up anymore. So I don't think the problem will return, but if it does I can just reflash the bad to the good one as long as both don't go bad. I do have a Razer mouse with rgb and a 1070 with rgb gigabyte controller. Do I need to uninstall/disable my gpu and mouse rgb also? This is freaking ridickulous that software for lighting is corrupting NON-RGB ram.


Has this been confirmed? That is very concerning if true. Would also mean no end to future problems for many.


----------



## Randa71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyzkill3r*
> 
> CUT
> *Here is something interesting,* i just tried to run *Memtest86* on a bootable USB drive. And as it would start to load, the system would crash and restart. I tried to boot to it multiple times, but each time it crashed at the exact same point. And this is with the CPU still at 3.0ghz.
> The last thing I would see when Memtest was starting to load was *"Getting Memory Controller Details"*
> And as soon as this displayed, it would crash *every single time.*
> 
> *Does this tell me anything????*


Passmark MEMTEST 7.3? For me it's the same....i think that's a bug.....even if you change Secure Boot settings (Windows UEFI or Other S.O.) doesn't change......Immediately reboot...
The platform is again in beta after almost three months...
For example i don't understand this thing: i have this ram kits in my rig (Kingston HyperX Fury 16GB 2*8GB DDR4 2400MHz CL15 - XMP 2400, standard 2133) and if i load optimized default, save and reboot (everything at default), i see that my ram speed is 2400, instead of 2133 and dram voltage is 1.373, instead of 1.200........even in XMP profile ram voltage is 1.200....i don't understand why it sets voltage to 1.373....risking to fry my ram.....never had this kind of problems with other platforms.....It's the same with 1201 or 9943 Bios version..
Why anything above 2133 speed set Vsoc Auto to 1.050 instead of 0.900V?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> Past time I've posted my rig here, I'll get it in tomorrow
> 
> Just cancelled IBT custom 50GB after 4 runs, each one is taking 30 mins... Holding perfectly fine at 4.0GHz with +100mV offset, though I can probably lower that quite a bit. It's quite (but not 100%) stable at 4GHz Auto as well, but decided to push it a bit just to make sure everything else is fine, and it can take the heat... 197W+ on the CPU package is quite a bit XD
> 
> I'll leave it running 16x2GB HCI until tomorrow and if it goes alright, I'm calling this one 100% stable and I'll run a bunch of benchmarks.
> 
> Also, couldn't get it to boot on any strap higher than 3200, but not wholly unexpected for 4x16GB. G.Skill themselves only sell those up to 3400 at not great timings. Guess I'll just be very happy I'm running on C14 and leave it at that


IMO if you have IBT AVX stability you will be pretty much AOK for other stuff. Every CPU sample can be differing on what whacks it out of skew. I know on mine RB was easy but x264/Y-Cruncher harder on it, then finalheaven and few others it was other way around.

Again nice setup IMO, enjoy







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I am on the fence about this bios.
> 
> I have no issues running 3600 14-14-14-36 100% stable on 0081; but I have not seen anyone post up anything about running higher memory clocks. Do I really stand to gain much?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xyzkill3r*
> 
> If it ain't broke, don't fix it
Click to expand...

I'd sorta disagree. Worth a punt to try new UEFI/AGESA. Seen your benches Gladfly on RB leaderboard/HWBot/OC-Esports and you have decent setup so you may gain some more. As always though it is:-

a) YMMV
b) down to investing time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Did anyone check out all memory straps' sub-timings yet to see which is the most aggressive?


Not fully viewed them, but in my thread section My benches the CB15 section has screenies with MemTweakIT for all straps 2133MHz to 3200MHz with/without CBR15 bias. You may or may not find them handy. Then in the R7 owners thread posts of mine where discussing newer AGESA impacting Pi bench with Chew* there are some screenie of other pages of MemTweak for 3200MHz IIRC.


----------



## Timur Born

Thanks, I will check the screenshots. Is there a software that can export read-out memory sub-timings as text instead of having to do a series of screenshots for each strap?


----------



## T800

Are HWINFO core voltage readings matched with DMM readings ?

If so Vdroop is so high, if I set core voltage manually to 1.41250V through BIOS and load line calibration to level 2 at cinebench HWINFO shows 1.35V range of voltages when benchmark runs. But at idle core voltage stays at 1.41V.

When I set the core voltage manually to 1.38750V and load line calibration to level 3 again at cinebench HWINFO shows 1.35V range of voltages when benchmark runs but at idle core voltage stays at 1.387V.

Second setting gives lower average core voltage then the first one which I think healthier for CPU.

But I don't know the HWINFO readings are dependable or not.

By the way these settings for my 1800X to reach 4000MHz.


----------



## ozzyo99

Spent another hour on this last night. My TridentZ 4266mhz RAM won't boot at anything above 3466mhz/C17. Need to do some more testing but have ordered another set of the same RAM in case those were weak.

Curiously my CB result at 3466 is actually lower than it was at 3200 with my LPX, but I need to retest as I also have a suspicion that the 99XX are actually less performant than the earlier BIOS revisions.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randa71*
> 
> Passmark MEMTEST 7.3? For me it's the same....i think that's a bug.....even if you change Secure Boot settings (Windows UEFI or Other S.O.) doesn't change......Immediately reboot...
> The platform is again in beta after almost three months...


Yes, there seems to be a bug preventing to boot the current versions of Memtest on every AM4 board from Asus (and maybe only Asus), according to some forum post over there.


----------



## Flyn08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Has this been confirmed? That is very concerning if true. Would also mean no end to future problems for many.


Are we really at this point? o.o

So (if it is true) also corsair link and logitech mouse/keyboard sw with rgb controller can cause issue.

*To be verified anyway.*


----------



## Randa71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Yes, there seems to be a bug preventing to boot the current versions of Memtest on every AM4 board from Asus (and maybe only Asus), according to some forum post over there.


For what i remember, with 1002 bios it worked...it seems that with 1107 and later it stopped working.


----------



## baskura

Can anyone with a stable (benched) 4GHz overclock share their full settings with me please?

I'm stable (1800X) at 3.9GHz 1.375v, but I feel there's a little more headroom.

I don't fully understand how v-droop and LLC works despite reading up about it.

I hope by looking at someone's full settings it will give me an insight on what I might not being doing right.


----------



## ElmerF

When I use Elmor's spd corruption check software using 4x8 memory, I get get back six lines. The first four lines are identified by memory type, then comes location 5A and 5B with no identifier but it does say they are corrupt. What are these lines?


----------



## gupsterg

@finalheaven @Timur Born

So GSAT run data in this post plus settings. Rerun of IBT AVX on last nights pass settings, all good







.



So for me 3.8GHz/3333MHz is defo a wrap now







. No boot issues with ~13 posts of tweaking on 3333Mhz yesterday and shutdown rig last night and booted this morning with no issue (PSU power active).

Movin on to tweak IBT AVX for 3466MHz.

Going to apply similar process method to get stability. For my setup thing to note when moving to higher RAM than 3200MHz, with 3.8GHz CPU, is VCORE/SOC needed adjusting to gain IBT AVX stability vs HCI Memtest/Y-Cruncher.


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElmerF*
> 
> When I use Elmor's spd corruption check software using 4x8 memory, I get get back six lines. The first four lines are identified by memory type, then comes location 5A and 5B with no identifier but it does say they are corrupt. What are these lines?


where is that tool? can you give me link please?


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baskura*
> 
> Can anyone with a stable (benched) 4GHz overclock share their full settings with me please?
> 
> I'm stable (1800X) at 3.9GHz 1.375v, but I feel there's a little more headroom.
> 
> I don't fully understand how v-droop and LLC works despite reading up about it.
> 
> I hope by looking at someone's full settings it will give me an insight on what I might not being doing right.


If your cooling is up for it, and you are comfortable with the vCore, you can try it up to 1.45V and see if you can get stable at 4GHz. If it is, you can try cutting back a little, but if you are already having to add vCore at 3.9, you're likely close to your limits. As for LLC, it's safe and reasonably useful at around level 2.

Most other settings are more for memory stability than the CPU itself. Check if your vSOC is 1V or more on Auto, if it isn't you may want to boost it up as well. But else than that, it's mostly rising vCore until you're stable or uncomfortable with the voltage.


----------



## Kanuki

Hi..

Does anyone here know what the 'Geardown' feature does?

It seam like I can't disable it. If I disable it then it won't be able
to bootup the OS anymore.


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanuki*
> 
> Hi..
> 
> Does anyone here know what the 'Geardown' feature does?
> 
> It seam like I can't disable it. If I disable it then it won't be able
> to bootup the OS anymore.


Geardown relaxes some RAM related timings, mostly the command rate. If you can't boot at 1T with Geardown disabled, try 2T. If you are stable with 1T and Geardown, you probably should just stick to it.


----------



## xyzkill3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> Thanks for the info xyzkill3r
> Is that the best ram for these boards/cpu's ?
> I have seen some stuff about the samsung bdie
> 
> EDIT:
> Tried to find 360016D-16GTZR, but don't see any ram for sale with that model number anywhere


"The best ram" is subjective. It takes a lot of trial and error, though I've seen many people reporting success with this model of RAM.

My apologies, I missed a C in the model. It's 3600C16D. Here's a link to amazon https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01N4V45QM/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1495537166&sr=8-2&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=3600C16D&dpPl=1&dpID=318PmoQxyxL&ref=plSrch. You can also find it on newegg but it's a bit of a pain.


----------



## baskura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> If your cooling is up for it, and you are comfortable with the vCore, you can try it up to 1.45V and see if you can get stable at 4GHz. If it is, you can try cutting back a little, but if you are already having to add vCore at 3.9, you're likely close to your limits. As for LLC, it's safe and reasonably useful at around level 2.
> 
> Most other settings are more for memory stability than the CPU itself. Check if your vSOC is 1V or more on Auto, if it isn't you may want to boost it up as well. But else than that, it's mostly rising vCore until you're stable or uncomfortable with the voltage.


Well, I think I can cool it, I have headroom, but I'm obviously hitting the wall at anything past 3.9GHz.

I can boot and get into Windows with 1.4v LLC2/3 (and indeed with lower than 1.4v with LLC 2/3) but I'm not stable with Aida64. Aida crashes (stops working), but the machine doesn't hard reset which tells me I'm close, but not quite there - I'm just not sure what I need to do to get it stable.

For example, I set 1.4v and LLC 3 (from memory), under load the voltage would dip to 1.395v, then upon stopping load would spike to 1.417v, sometimes 1.436v (which is approaching 1.45v where I don't really want to be.)

I have VSOC set to 1.1v.

The best I've managed so far is getting around 2 minutes into Aida64 before crashing. I feel like I'm so close, yet so far!

Is there any other setting I could have which is wrong?


----------



## xyzkill3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randa71*
> 
> Passmark MEMTEST 7.3? For me it's the same....i think that's a bug.....even if you change Secure Boot settings (Windows UEFI or Other S.O.) doesn't change......Immediately reboot...
> The platform is again in beta after almost three months...
> For example i don't understand this thing: i have this ram kits in my rig (Kingston HyperX Fury 16GB 2*8GB DDR4 2400MHz CL15 - XMP 2400, standard 2133) and if i load optimized default, save and reboot (everything at default), i see that my ram speed is 2400, instead of 2133 and dram voltage is 1.373, instead of 1.200........even in XMP profile ram voltage is 1.200....i don't understand why it sets voltage to 1.373....risking to fry my ram.....never had this kind of problems with other platforms.....It's the same with 1201 or 9943 Bios version..
> Why anything above 2133 speed set Vsoc Auto to 1.050 instead of 0.900V?


Some of the detection is still a bit off. I agree some of the default voltages can be turned down, but you can manually tweak in BIOS. The ram I had been using 3600C17D was usually set at timings below what it could support at high levels on auto, so I always had to check and set them myself.


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baskura*
> 
> Well, I think I can cool it, I have headroom, but I'm obviously hitting the wall at anything past 3.9GHz.
> 
> I can boot and get into Windows with 1.4v LLC2/3 (and indeed with lower than 1.4v with LLC 2/3) but I'm not stable with Aida64. Aida crashes (stops working), but the machine doesn't hard reset which tells me I'm close, but not quite there - I'm just not sure what I need to do to get it stable.
> 
> For example, I set 1.4v and LLC 3 (from memory), under load the voltage would dip to 1.395v, then upon stopping load would spike to 1.417v, sometimes 1.436v (which is approaching 1.45v where I don't really want to be.)
> 
> I have VSOC set to 1.1v.
> 
> The best I've managed so far is getting around 2 minutes into Aida64 before crashing. I feel like I'm so close, yet so far!
> 
> Is there any other setting I could have which is wrong?


It looks like mostly to be low vCore right now. You're probably close, but core voltage requirements spike up hard after 3.8GHz. I have a very good chip and can do 3.9GHz on Auto settings, 4.1 can't take IBT very high on 1.475V but otherwise runs OK, and I'm finding the middle ground for 4.0 right now (fully tested and rock-stable on 1.45V). Either bring up the vCore to 1.425V or you're going to have to drop a notch on the clock, there isn't much you can do else than rising the LLC and taking the extra voltage in spikes.


----------



## baskura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> It looks like mostly to be low vCore right now. You're probably close, but core voltage requirements spike up hard after 3.8GHz. I have a very good chip and can do 3.9GHz on Auto settings, 4.1 can't take IBT very high on 1.475V but otherwise runs OK, and I'm finding the middle ground for 4.0 right now (fully tested and rock-stable on 1.45V). Either bring up the vCore to 1.425V or you're going to have to drop a notch on the clock, there isn't much you can do else than rising the LLC and taking the extra voltage in spikes.


So am I better running at say 1.425V witha low LLC (like 1) or trying to go with a lower V Core and using a higher LLC (like 3/4) - would that even work?


----------



## gupsterg

@r4m0n

So to alleviate the intermittent Q-Code: F9 on 3466MHz I needed to loosen timings vs 3333MHz. I've gone 16-16-16-16-36-1T, VBOOT/VDIMM: 1.35V. Now not only warm reboot is AOK but power up from shutdown is (PSU active).

I reckon some increased VBOOT/VDIMM would have done the trick. But I'm currently staying my hand from doing that to make compares with past setups/UEFIs fair.

I'm also using 53.3 ohm ProcODT, as on past UEFIs that preset seemed optimal on my setup.

Running GSAT, then going for IBT AVX.


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baskura*
> 
> So am I better running at say 1.425V witha low LLC (like 1) or trying to go with a lower V Core and using a higher LLC (like 3/4) - would that even work?


If you've tried 1.4V LLC 2 and it still was pretty unstable, I'd say 1.425V LLC 1 sn't going to cut it (but test it anyway if you want to check). Don't be afraid to get your vCore up to 1.5V for testing, and 1.45V for continuous use is probably going to be alright too. First find out what your CPU is going to take to be stable, then you can decide if you want to run that in the long run or not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @r4m0n
> 
> So to alleviate the intermittent Q-Code: F9 on 3466MHz I needed to loosen timings vs 3333MHz. I've gone 16-16-16-16-36-1T, VBOOT/VDIMM: 1.35V. Now not only warm reboot is AOK but power up from shutdown is (PSU active).
> 
> I reckon some increased VBOOT/VDIMM would have done the trick. But I'm currently staying my hand from doing that to make compares with past setups/UEFIs fair.
> 
> I'm also using 53.3 ohm ProcODT, as on past UEFIs that preset seemed optimal on my setup.
> 
> Running GSAT, then going for IBT AVX.


I might try fiddling a bit with VBOOT and see if that gets rid of the F9's, easy enough to try at least... I'd rather keep my timings tight and live with the random F9's. Also, 700% memtest coverage on 16 threads overnight, so I'd say this memory config is pretty solid on runtime  Now I should get this vCore down, I'm pretty sure 1.45V for 4GHz here is too much. Or maybe I should try 4.05GHz, I'm comfortable with 1.45V 24/7 anyway.


----------



## Randa71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyzkill3r*
> 
> Some of the detection is still a bit off. I agree some of the default voltages can be turned down, but you can manually tweak in BIOS. The ram I had been using 3600C17D was usually set at timings below what it could support at high levels on auto, so I always had to check and set them myself.


I know that i can manually tweak in bios (and so i did it








), but i don't agree that mainboard apply ram voltages not correct: at default i would expect 2133 and 1.200V...not 2400 with a 1.373V...1.373V for those ram is not correct.....if i didn't pay too much attention to this, i would risk to fry or to damage my ram? why? because mainboard at default doesn't apply correct voltages? for me it's not acceptable....from a motherboard vendor like Asus...

my personal opinion.....


----------



## N-Gen

So I went to do the thing I do every morning, try to boot the machine in at least attempts possible. This ended up taking me 3 hours and 4 or so bios flashes. It's driving me insane at this point.

9943 and 9945 are a no go, I'm lucky if the machine even posts at stock settings, always ending up with code 8. Anything above 2133 RAM goes into FA->4b.

1201 and 1107 are a mix of results that don't even seem to make sense.

Most of the time getting to code 47 (which I have no idea what it should even mean) almost straight away even when trying to get into the safe boot mode. Happens also after a CMOS clear. Sometimes it gets past code 47 and straight into 0d. If that doesn't happen I get into 4b which is making no sense to me.

At some point I managed to flash 1107 and boot with all auto settings so at the moment I'm stuck with 3.6GHz and 2133MHz. Might have to wait until the next stable bios to see improvement.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> I might try fiddling a bit with VBOOT and see if that gets rid of the F9's, easy enough to try at least... I'd rather keep my timings tight and live with the random F9's. Also, 700% memtest coverage on 16 threads overnight, so I'd say this memory config is pretty solid on runtime  Now I should get this vCore down, I'm pretty sure 1.45V for 4GHz here is too much. Or maybe I should try 4.05GHz, I'm comfortable with 1.45V 24/7 anyway.


I used HCI Memtest a few times in the past. Recently with Ryzen more, so felt I should support author and pay for Pro version. After having tried GSAT this morning I should have donated that money to HWiNFO author @mumak or DDU author @Wagnard.

For example HCI Memtest (~2hrs) and Y-Cruncher I had pass for 3466MHz 16-15-15-15-36-1T with SOC 1.075V VBOOT/VDIMM 1.35V. IBT AVX custom 13312MB failed loop 2 of 3 and 3 of 3, but no system crash.

GSAT 14848MB on 16-16-16-16-36-1T with same voltages did Q-Code: 8 within 5 min.

I reckon if you wanna solve Q-Code: F9 whilst keeping timings, on your setup, you may need to tweak some timings that have minor effect on latency, etc or increase voltage to RAM. As on phone at mo can't easily view your past posts to make suggestion better.

To solve the Q-Code: 8 in GSAT for my setup I went with SOC increase, 1.075V to 1.1V. Done 30min of 60min run so far. This SOC increase is same increment as I needed for IBT AVX pass vs HCI/Y-Crunch on 3333MHz. I'm hoping I don't need to up VCORE as well as in that lower strap for IBT AVX pass.


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I used HCI Memtest a few times in the past. Recently with Ryzen more, so felt I should support author and pay for Pro version. After having tried GSAT this morning I should have donated that money to HWiNFO author @Mumak or DDU author @Wagnard.
> 
> For example HCI Memtest (~2hrs) and Y-Cruncher I had pass for 3466MHz 16-15-15-15-36-1T with SOC 1.075V VBOOT/VDIMM 1.35V. IBT AVX custom 13312MB failed loop 2 of 3 and 3 of 3, but no system crash.
> 
> GSAT 14848MB on 16-16-16-16-36-1T with same voltages did Q-Code: 8 within 5 min.
> 
> I reckon if you wanna solve Q-Code: F9 whilst keeping timings, on your setup, you may need to tweak some timings that have minor effect on latency, etc or increase voltage to RAM. As on phone at mo can't easily view your past posts to make suggestion better.
> 
> To solve the Q-Code: 8 in GSAT for my setup I went with SOC increase, 1.075V to 1.1V. Done 30min of 60min run so far. This SOC increase is same increment as I needed for IBT AVX pass vs HCI/Y-Crunch on 3333MHz. I'm hoping I don't need to up VCORE as well as in that lower strap for IBT AVX pass.


I'd try vSOC to 1.2V before resorting to increasing the vCore again, but in my experience code 8's are usually more due to low vCore than memory instability (timings or vSOC).

Also, I've tried VBOOT to 1.4V and got an F9 after saving in the BIOS XD Dunno if it had applied already, though...


----------



## Mandarb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N-Gen*
> 
> So I went to do the thing I do every morning, try to boot the machine in at least attempts possible. This ended up taking me 3 hours and 4 or so bios flashes. It's driving me insane at this point.
> 
> 9943 and 9945 are a no go, I'm lucky if the machine even posts at stock settings, always ending up with code 8. Anything above 2133 RAM goes into FA->4b.
> 
> 1201 and 1107 are a mix of results that don't even seem to make sense.
> 
> Most of the time getting to code 47 (which I have no idea what it should even mean) almost straight away even when trying to get into the safe boot mode. Happens also after a CMOS clear. Sometimes it gets past code 47 and straight into 0d. If that doesn't happen I get into 4b which is making no sense to me.
> 
> At some point I managed to flash 1107 and boot with all auto settings so at the moment I'm stuck with 3.6GHz and 2133MHz. Might have to wait until the next stable bios to see improvement.


Have you verified that your RAM sticks are good? Tried booting with just one and then the other one?


----------



## ElmerF

Finally got an NZXT USB internal header expander (nice device - I was already using the single USB 2 header) and the Corsair AM4 cooler adapter (free!), so I decided to head back to my old Corsair H105 AIO cooler that requires a USB connection along with a three pin plug for the for the CPU fan connector. It has two 140mm PWM fans, but they are attached to the pump. Worked well with my Sabertooth/8150. Anyway, long story made short, this old cooler works, but you must plug the three pin connector coming from the pump into the CPU fan connection (not AIO), and then set the minimum RPM fan speed to "ignore." For some reason, on boot, it seems to take a while for the RPM to appear for this fan, so only the "ignore" setting will work. Have gamed a little with it while watching temps in HWINFO, and it seems to work a bit better than my dual fan air tower, and is considerably less noisy.


----------



## brko7

Hello,

I just updated to 1201 BIOS with Ryzen 1700 and have Samsung B-die G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ RAM. I set the voltage, timings and ram frequency manualy and it works (except when the PSU is OFF).

Can I somehow try to clock the RAM higher, because 3200 is the highest option i have?

Thanks


----------



## T800

I overclocked Gskill Flare X 3200 C14 2x8GB to 3607MHz 16-16-16-36 1T with 1201 BIOS.

BCLK: 123MHz / DDR Voltage and Boot Voltage : 1.42V / SOC Voltage: 1.15V

But no hard stress testing done, I only played Battlefield 1 and a single run of Cinebench.


----------



## N-Gen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> Have you verified that your RAM sticks are good? Tried booting with just one and then the other one?


I tried with all 4 sticks one by one, in different slots, same results unfortunately. They're 2 different sets in the same batch, a friend of mine has the same specs with 2 sets of sticks also in the same batch as mine and is at 2666MHz. Before this morning (up to last night) I have been running all 4 sticks at 2666MHz just fine with the CPU at 3.8GHz. No idea what might have happened.


----------



## dwd504

First post but I've lurked from the start. After tinkering with the XX43 beta bios I had the best overclock yet. I was hovering 3000mz on my Hynix ram with very loose timings but was 100% stable at 4ghz with 1.41 vcore LLC level 2. Then I saw some posts here about procodt and vddp valus so I got to work tinkering around to tighten timings (I did but still cant't run the rated 3000mhz 15 15 15 35 @1.35v) and I can not get my cpu stable at even 3.95 ghz with 4.125 vcore and llc 3! Anyone else find that CPU overclock is NOT independent of ram speed?

I've seen a few people here mention that they think 1.45v vcore is fine for daily use (no p-state?), is that a general consensus? I'm very happy with my temps using my 115i AIO.


----------



## Mandarb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N-Gen*
> 
> I tried with all 4 sticks one by one, in different slots, same results unfortunately. They're 2 different sets in the same batch, a friend of mine has the same specs with 2 sets of sticks also in the same batch as mine and is at 2666MHz. Before this morning (up to last night) I have been running all 4 sticks at 2666MHz just fine with the CPU at 3.8GHz. No idea what might have happened.


Wierd. Ever used the 0003 BIOS? The one with the 90MHz BCLK boot clock?

Tried clearing CMOS, unplugging the PC, holding down power or reset for 30s, then holding CMOS clear again. Replugging, clearing CMOS again and reflashing with I think 9943 with the sticks you have?


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brko7*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I just updated to 1201 BIOS with Ryzen 1700 and have Samsung B-die G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ RAM. I set the voltage, timings and ram frequency manualy and it works (except when the PSU is OFF).
> 
> Can I somehow try to clock the RAM higher, because 3200 is the highest option i have?
> 
> Thanks


there are new Test Bios(s) out with version number 9943 and 9945 go back some pages and you will find them also read about last 50 pages to be sure what is new


----------



## N-Gen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> Wierd. Ever used the 0003 BIOS? The one with the 90MHz BCLK boot clock?
> 
> Tried clearing CMOS, unplugging the PC, holding down power or reset for 30s, then holding CMOS clear again. Replugging, clearing CMOS again and reflashing with I think 9943 with the sticks you have?


I can't recall my exact process every time at this point haha. Unplugging and clearing CMOS I have done. 9943 has the same issue as 9945 for me.

The other problems I have are power button related. Like powering on will give Q-Code 8, then I press the power button and the Q-Codes follow up and then it's a case of waiting until it gets stuck (possibly at Q-Code 47 or 33) or move forward to other Q-Codes.

Once the Q-Codes get stuck no power button works, both the one on the case and the one on the board. Reset buttons, don't work either, both the one on the case and the one on the board. Retry and Safe Boot work. Sometimes it gets so stuck on Q-Code 8 that I can't do anything except unplug the machine and let it lose all the power. Then I'd have to attempt the whole process again.


----------



## buttmen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *buttmen*
> 
> One issue I cannot crack with the 9945.
> I'm using r1700 @ 3.875GHz with 4x16 Sam b-die at 14-14,14,14,34 strap 3333 @ 68.3 Ohm. Cinebench runs fine, but
> Once I start Prime95 - pop and black screen hard fail in seconds. This happens consistently above 3200.
> Do I have a weak CPU, or can it be resolved with bios settings?
> 
> 
> 
> What CPU vcore?
Click to expand...

Tested range of 1.29V - 1.45V running @ 1.37V as daily.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I used HCI Memtest a few times in the past. Recently with Ryzen more, so felt I should support author and pay for Pro version. After having tried GSAT this morning I should have donated that money to HWiNFO author @mumak or DDU author @Wagnard.
> 
> For example HCI Memtest (~2hrs) and Y-Cruncher I had pass for 3466MHz 16-15-15-15-36-1T with SOC 1.075V VBOOT/VDIMM 1.35V. IBT AVX custom 13312MB failed loop 2 of 3 and 3 of 3, but no system crash.
> 
> GSAT 14848MB on 16-16-16-16-36-1T with same voltages did Q-Code: 8 within 5 min.
> 
> I reckon if you wanna solve Q-Code: F9 whilst keeping timings, on your setup, you may need to tweak some timings that have minor effect on latency, etc or increase voltage to RAM. As on phone at mo can't easily view your past posts to make suggestion better.
> 
> To solve the Q-Code: 8 in GSAT for my setup I went with SOC increase, 1.075V to 1.1V. Done 30min of 60min run so far. This SOC increase is same increment as I needed for IBT AVX pass vs HCI/Y-Crunch on 3333MHz. I'm hoping I don't need to up VCORE as well as in that lower strap for IBT AVX pass.


Well i moved away from HCI and using TPU memtest. In my case detects errors faster and no messing around with starting 16x800mb either. Clikc and play








https://www.techpowerup.com/memtest64/


----------



## widonwaker

With 9945 BIOS, on cold boot Pstates reset, can someone confirm?


----------



## Mitzrael777

So far BIOS 9943 is a complete fail on my end, tried a complete day whit it, even with G.Skill 4266 [email protected] volts TridentZ RGB 2x 8GB ram, i cannot get over 3200, and even 3200 Mhz CLXX whatever you throw at it is not stable like it was with version 1201 at CL16-16-16-36 1T, version 1201 even cold boot is flawless, boot everytime with 3200Mhz CL16-16-16-36 1T @1.35 volts nothing else is changed.

BIOS 9945 was better, i was able to manage 3466 Mhz CL14-14-14-34 1T @ 1.45 volts SOC @ 1.133 and CL16-16-16-36 1T @ 1.40 Volts, but still cold boot get me back to 2133 Mhz, have to go into BIOS save nothing and reboot, sometimes it will take it, sometimes it wont. even 3200 MHZ was not fully stable with this BIOS. Everything over 3466 Mhz does not work, at whatever Ram voltages i throw at it, even at 1.7 volts, ram boot at 1.7 volts, Ohm tested at 68.3, tested 3600, 3800, 4000 nope, CL16-16-16-36 / 17-18-18-39 / 16-18-18-36 / 19-19-19-41 / 21-21-21-43, Ram Phase set to extreme, and a mix of all those config volts and timing and more...

Ho and no BCLK overclock, always at auto on every configuration.

If you guys have better idea or i forgot something let me know









thanks


----------



## Timur Born

Remember that you need to set ProcODT yourself again, while in 1201 it defaulted to 53.3 Ohm. When I tested the TridentZ 4000-CL18 they behaved in every way like the 3200-CL14. Unfortunately I had to decide which too keep before the new Agesa came around, but that also saved me 100 EUR.


----------



## Kriant

Did a quick test last night with 9945 - couldn't boot with 3060 or 3200 yet, but 2933 14-14-14-30-1t works, which is a good start. Will toy around with settings before thinking about going blck route again.


----------



## hsn

After 3days with bios 9945 my ram stable with 500% memtest with 53.3ohm,soc 1v,ram 1.35v


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Did you disable Q-Fan for the CPU header?


Yes, setting Q-Fan to disabled, setting Min speed to Ignore - none of these made a difference in pump speed or fan speed during POST. These settings only take effect after 25-30 seconds from power-up when BIOS settings for fans are read. Still looking for ways to keep max 12V on water pump and on cpu fan during initial POST (before you get to the Press F2). During the POST time of 25-30 sec C6H makes the Ryzen toasty. This may or may not be limited to the 9943-9945 BIOS.


----------



## roybotnik

Trident Z 3200C14 2x8GB @ 3600 14-14-14-34-1T. Using subtimings from the 2666 strap. 1.2V SoC, 53.3 proc ODT, 1.45V DRAM. CPU is 1800x @ 3.9ghz and 1.425V (set below my normal 4ghz while testing).



LOL -^









No stability test yet but this looks pretty good...


----------



## brko7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T800*
> 
> I overclocked Gskill Flare X 3200 C14 2x8GB to 3607MHz 16-16-16-36 1T with 1201 BIOS.
> 
> BCLK: 123MHz / DDR Voltage and Boot Voltage : 1.42V / SOC Voltage: 1.15V
> 
> But no hard stress testing done, I only played Battlefield 1 and a single run of Cinebench.


Thanks. So only way to overclock past 3200 Mhz is by using the BCLK?


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyzkill3r*
> 
> "The best ram" is subjective. It takes a lot of trial and error, though I've seen many people reporting success with this model of RAM.
> 
> My apologies, I missed a C in the model. It's 3600C16D. Here's a link to amazon https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01N4V45QM/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1495537166&sr=8-2&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=3600C16D&dpPl=1&dpID=318PmoQxyxL&ref=plSrch. You can also find it on newegg but it's a bit of a pain.


Thanks for the link XYZkill3r, now with their full name I know what you are talking about, as I've seen nearly everyone talking about using TridentZ series

How about the issues with the RGB software? I've seen someone on here, and also in the amazon reviews stating that the software causes issues?
Can this software just not be installed and everything be fine?

If I was to switch my ram... I need to sell this 32gb of GSKILL first...


----------



## ozzyo99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitzrael777*
> 
> So far BIOS 9943 is a complete fail on my end, tried a complete day whit it, even with G.Skill 4266 [email protected] volts TridentZ RGB 2x 8GB ram, i cannot get over 3200, and even 3200 Mhz CLXX whatever you throw at it is not stable like it was with version 1201 at CL16-16-16-36 1T, version 1201 even cold boot is flawless, boot everytime with 3200Mhz CL16-16-16-36 1T @1.35 volts nothing else is changed.
> 
> BIOS 9945 was better, i was able to manage 3466 Mhz CL14-14-14-34 1T @ 1.45 volts SOC @ 1.133 and CL16-16-16-36 1T @ 1.40 Volts, but still cold boot get me back to 2133 Mhz, have to go into BIOS save nothing and reboot, sometimes it will take it, sometimes it wont. even 3200 MHZ was not fully stable with this BIOS. Everything over 3466 Mhz does not work, at whatever Ram voltages i throw at it, even at 1.7 volts, ram boot at 1.7 volts, Ohm tested at 68.3, tested 3600, 3800, 4000 nope, CL16-16-16-36 / 17-18-18-39 / 16-18-18-36 / 19-19-19-41 / 21-21-21-43, Ram Phase set to extreme, and a mix of all those config volts and timing and more...
> 
> Ho and no BCLK overclock, always at auto on every configuration.
> 
> If you guys have better idea or i forgot something let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


Same RAM and same speed confirmed. Cannot push past 3466mhz (your timings are better than mine so I need to re-test), selecting 3600 fails in every case.

I've also tried BCLK to various deviders but it's a similar story, it fails if I touch BCLK at 3466 divider.

Are you keeping your sticks or getting some slower speed? Not sure how close to 4ghz we'll get.

I too found 9945 the more compatible BIOS but I'm also going to retry 1201.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brko7*
> 
> Thanks. So only way to overclock past 3200 Mhz is by using the BCLK?


No, I'm using the 3600 strap just fine. Not with that ram, but the 3600 strap works. I can't get it to run any strap beyond 3600 or use 3600 with more than a 101 bclk, but it's there.


----------



## T800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brko7*
> 
> Thanks. So only way to overclock past 3200 Mhz is by using the BCLK?


With 1201 you have to use BCLK overclock to surpass 3200MHz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> 
> 
> Trident Z 3200C14 2x8GB @ 3600 14-14-14-34-1T. Using subtimings from the 2666 strap. 1.2V SoC, 53.3 proc ODT, 1.45V DRAM. CPU is 1800x @ 3.9ghz and 1.425V (set below my normal 4ghz while testing).
> 
> 
> 
> LOL -^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No stability test yet but this looks pretty good...


NIce! which bios?


----------



## cookiedent

9943 and 9945 doesnt work for me.
This is realy the new A.G.E.S.A 1.0.0.6 Major Uptate???
I hope this is only a early Alpha Version...

With 1107 I was stable at a BCLK of 107 and CL15 and with 9943 or 9945 I must go back to BCLK 105 and CL16 by a RAM speed of 2666.
I have installed four LPX CMK16GX4M2B3000C15, it doesn´t change anything when I install only two Modules.
After 3 -4 restarts, all settings in AMD CBS will be resetted - that sucks.


----------



## Mitzrael777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzyo99*
> 
> Same RAM and same speed confirmed. Cannot push past 3466mhz (your timings are better than mine so I need to re-test), selecting 3600 fails in every case.
> 
> I've also tried BCLK to various deviders but it's a similar story, it fails if I touch BCLK at 3466 divider.
> 
> Are you keeping your sticks or getting some slower speed? Not sure how close to 4ghz we'll get.
> 
> I too found 9945 the more compatible BIOS but I'm also going to retry 1201.


No i will keep the 4266, i also have Flare X 3200 Mhz CL14 at home, i still have hopes that eventually we will get high RAM speed on Ryzen, i saw some site and video saying that they manage 3800 Mhz.

I will also give a shot again with BIOS 1201 and see what i can manage.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiedent*
> 
> 9943 and 9945 doesnt work for me.
> This is realy the new A.G.E.S.A 1.0.0.6 Major Uptate???
> I hope this is only a early Alpha Version...
> 
> With 1107 I was stable at a BCLK of 107 and CL15 and with 9943 or 9945 I must go back to BCLK 105 and CL16 by a RAM speed of 2666.
> I have installed four LPX CMK16GX4M2B3000C15, it doesn´t change anything when I install only two Modules.
> After 3 -4 restarts, all settings in AMD CBS will be resetted - that sucks.


There is a reason it is called a beta version and is not on the Asus web site. Even the "Auto" settings on many new settings is not configured with any values.


----------



## Decoman

I guess this is old news, but with bios 1201 on Crosshair VI Hero, the 2x8 GB Flare-X ram doesn't boot normally cold with 3200MHz, so it restarts a few times and boot up with 2400MHz. And then it takes TWO restarts, to get the ram running with 3200MHz. Soc volt at "auto". I can't just set ram speed to 3200, but must instead set it to 2400 do a restart and then to 3200 with another restart, otherwise the bios doesn't recognize any changes.

I don't understandwhat 'memory training' is, and if there is something I am suppose to do for having my machine boot right into windows cold, I wouldn't know about it.

I hope the AMD update in late May will solve this issue.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> I guess this is old news, but with bios 1201 on Crosshair VI Hero, the 2x8 GB Flare-X ram doesn't boot normally cold with 3200MHz, so it restarts a few times and boot up with 2400MHz.
> 
> I don't understandwhat 'memory training' is, and if there is something I am suppose to do for having my machine boot right into windows cold, I wouldn't know about it.


9943 and 9945 should solve that problem.


----------



## Mitzrael777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> I guess this is old news, but with bios 1201 on Crosshair VI Hero, the 2x8 GB Flare-X ram doesn't boot normally cold with 3200MHz, so it restarts a few times and boot up with 2400MHz. And then it takes TWO restarts, to get the ram running with 3200MHz. Soc volt at "auto".
> 
> I don't understandwhat 'memory training' is, and if there is something I am suppose to do for having my machine boot right into windows cold, I wouldn't know about it.


Try loosing the timing to 16-16-16-16-36 at 1.35 volts keep the ram at 3200 Mhz


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiedent*
> 
> 9943 and 9945 doesnt work for me.
> This is realy the new A.G.E.S.A 1.0.0.6 Major Uptate???
> I hope this is only a early Alpha Version...
> 
> With 1107 I was stable at a BCLK of 107 and CL15 and with 9943 or 9945 I must go back to BCLK 105 and CL16 by a RAM speed of 2666.
> I have installed four LPX CMK16GX4M2B3000C15, it doesn´t change anything when I install only two Modules.
> After 3 -4 restarts, all settings in AMD CBS will be resetted - that sucks.


First up, is your memory 1T or 2T? Try turning Geardown off(disabled), and go for 2T on your memory. 9945 should help with four sticks of memory.


----------



## ozzyo99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> I guess this is old news, but with bios 1201 on Crosshair VI Hero, the 2x8 GB Flare-X ram doesn't boot normally cold with 3200MHz, so it restarts a few times and boot up with 2400MHz. And then it takes TWO restarts, to get the ram running with 3200MHz. Soc volt at "auto". I can't just set ram speed to 3200, but must instead set it to 2400 do a restart and then to 3200 with another restart.
> 
> I don't understandwhat 'memory training' is, and if there is something I am suppose to do for having my machine boot right into windows cold, I wouldn't know about it.


Use the beta BIOS. It's on this thread somewhere, or Google it.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitzrael777*
> 
> No i will keep the 4266, i also have Flare X 3200 Mhz CL14 at home, i still have hopes that eventually we will get high RAM speed on Ryzen, i saw some site and video saying that they manage 3800 Mhz.
> 
> I will also give a shot again with BIOS 1201 and see what i can manage.


I feel as if the IMC will be the limiting factor and not the ram or the mobo. While 4000 is enabled, getting to 3600 requires 1.2v SOC or greater. Not sure how much higher one would want to go for daily use.


----------



## widonwaker

Bios 9945, the maximum i can reach is 3085Mhz.
4x8Gb Hynix.
BCLK 100.6, Soc AUTO, DRAM 1.35V, Timings 16-18-18-18-36-54 CR 1T (Geardown Auto)


----------



## Mitzrael777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I feel as if the IMC will be the limiting factor and not the ram or the mobo. While 4000 is enabled, getting to 3600 requires 1.2v SOC or greater. Not sure how much higher one would want to go for daily use.


True, as soon as i put 3600 or more the SOC volts bump to 1.242 volts automatically, what is the maximum recommended SOC voltages for 24/7 again ?


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I feel as if the IMC will be the limiting factor and not the ram or the mobo. While 4000 is enabled, getting to 3600 requires 1.2v SOC or greater. Not sure how much higher one would want to go for daily use.


1.2v SOC using the 3600 strap was causing me to have to walk my strap up from 3466 to 3600. When I dropped SOC to 1.15v I can go straight to the 3600 strap without walking it up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitzrael777*
> 
> True, as soon as i put 3600 or more the SOC volts bump to 1.242 volts automatically, what is the maximum recommended SOC voltages for 24/7 again ?


Try manually setting SOC to 1.15 - it worked for me better than 1.2 or auto which also took mine to 1.242.


----------



## T800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> I guess this is old news, but with bios 1201 on Crosshair VI Hero, the 2x8 GB Flare-X ram doesn't boot normally cold with 3200MHz, so it restarts a few times and boot up with 2400MHz. And then it takes TWO restarts, to get the ram running with 3200MHz. Soc volt at "auto". I can't just set ram speed to 3200, but must instead set it to 2400 do a restart and then to 3200 with another restart, otherwise the bios doesn't recognize any changes.
> 
> I don't understandwhat 'memory training' is, and if there is something I am suppose to do for having my machine boot right into windows cold, I wouldn't know about it.
> 
> I hope the AMD update in late May will solve this issue.


My Flare X 3200 C14 16GB kit is just fine.

DOCP Standard / 3200MHz Profile

DDR Voltage and Boot Voltage : 1.35V / SOC : 1.00V

CPU is 1800X overclocked to 4000MHz.

With these settings boots everytime with 3200MHz, no problem. Only once after a failed overclock attempt it starts to boot 2400MHz.

Setting SOC to 1.05V then again to 1.00V boots again at 3200MHz XMP settings.


----------



## ozzyo99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widonwaker*
> 
> Bios 9945, the maximum i can reach is 3085Mhz.
> 4x8Gb Hynix.
> BCLK 100.6, Soc AUTO, DRAM 1.35V, Timings 16-18-18-18-36-54 CR 1T (Geardown Auto)


Take out DRAM from slots A1 and B1 (closest to CPU and middle-right), set your DRAM voltage to 1.45, go in to DRAM Timings, set ProcODT_SM to 53.3. Set your frequency to 3200 and try stability testing. SOC needs to be 1.150 on manual, you can increase this to 1.25 for testing though I'd run 1.2 24/7.

Then once you've found your limit add the other 2 sticks and walk it back down if there's a need.


----------



## Mitzrael777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> 1.2v SOC using the 3600 strap was causing me to have to walk my strap up from 3466 to 3600. When I dropped SOC to 1.15v I can go straight to the 3600 strap without walking it up.
> Try manually setting SOC to 1.15 - it worked for me better than 1.2 or auto which also took mine to 1.242.


cool i will give it a shot, which BIOS you using ?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitzrael777*
> 
> True, as soon as i put 3600 or more the SOC volts bump to 1.242 volts automatically, what is the maximum recommended SOC voltages for 24/7 again ?


I think Elmor stated SoC at 1.2v should be the highest.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitzrael777*
> 
> cool i will give it a shot, which BIOS you using ?


9943


----------



## buttmen

In 9945 BIOS is there a setting to disable or ignore 2 of the 4 memory DIMMs without physically removing them? If not, it would be a nice feature to add.

During stress tests I have a consistent and repeatable hard fail at 3200+ regardless of timings or voltage settings, the experiment is to test the IMC (Integrated Memory Controller)


----------



## dorbot

I get the feeling that the AGESA 1.0.0.6 update has to the general user only opened up more timings and unless you know what all the numbers mean its a bit useless. I'm sure there is a lot I dont know about under the hood but ......

I dont think anyone knows what most of the timings are, it might as well be magic.

I think AMD need to give out prizes of $10k to the first person to work out a full set of timings and voltages for each set of ram on the market.

If intel can solve these problems by throwing millions at it then I'm sure AMD can chuck a few hundred thousand at the problem even if they are cash strapped.


----------



## ozzyo99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I get the feeling that the AGESA 1.0.0.6 update has to the general user only opened up more timings and unless you know what all the numbers mean its a bit useless. I'm sure there is a lot I dont know about under the hood but ......
> I dont think anyone knows what most of the timings are, it might as well be magic.
> I think AMD need to give out prizes of $10k to the first person to work out a full set of timings and voltages for each set of ram on the market.
> If intel can solve these problems by throwing millions at it then I'm sure AMD can chuck a few hundred thousand at the problem even if they are cash strapped.


I agree, but it's a BETA after all and that's exactly what we are, testers. We're testing what works best and through feedback and with ASUS own testing we'll edge closer to better performance.

The platform is 3 months old and for much of that motherboards were unavailable, progress has been rapid IMO in 2 months. I for one am glad of the continual output from Asus on the C6H... We paid for top tier and compared to the people on the Prime Pro we're being serviced very well.

RE memory speed, remember we're talking single digit gains here, and only in certain use cases given that most are now 2666+, the problem is more a marketing one for those chasing small gains.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I get the feeling that the AGESA 1.0.0.6 update has to the general user only opened up more timings and unless you know what all the numbers mean its a bit useless. I'm sure there is a lot I dont know about under the hood but ......
> I dont think anyone knows what most of the timings are, it might as well be magic.
> I think AMD need to give out prizes of $10k to the first person to work out a full set of timings and voltages for each set of ram on the market.
> If intel can solve these problems by throwing millions at it then I'm sure AMD can chuck a few hundred thousand at the problem even if they are cash strapped.


I agree that it opened up more timings which will be difficult for the general user, however, one thing AGESA 1.0.0.6 seems to have done is to make 32GB of ram easier.

I for one love the update since it also unlocked higher speeds without the need to increase refclk/bclk.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I agree that it opened up more timings which will be difficult for the general user, however, one thing AGESA 1.0.0.6 seems to have done is to make 32GB of ram easier.
> 
> I for one love the update since it also unlocked higher speeds without the need to increase refclk/bclk.


Yeah true, Higher straps are a good move, just a shame none of them work for me.

So with 3600 RAM I cant get past 3200. But some folks with 3200 ram are rocking 3600 speeds.

THERE IS NO JUSTICE I TELLS YA !









Lol.

On that other memory thread Gupster and Clukos and Silentstone seem to be doing a good job blazing a trail but I wonder if AMD or even ASUS could provide a bit more help somehow. I know Elmor and Raja are more than most communities get and I'm grateful for sure, its just a bit soul destroying busting your nut trying everything that people mention here but getting precisely nowhere. And thats with the same exact hardware as other people who manage 3600, maybe my IMC is just crap.

In a year in will all be good.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I get the feeling that the AGESA 1.0.0.6 update has to the general user only opened up more timings and unless you know what all the numbers mean its a bit useless. I'm sure there is a lot I dont know about under the hood but ......
> I dont think anyone knows what most of the timings are, it might as well be magic.
> I think AMD need to give out prizes of $10k to the first person to work out a full set of timings and voltages for each set of ram on the market.
> If intel can solve these problems by throwing millions at it then I'm sure AMD can chuck a few hundred thousand at the problem even if they are cash strapped.


Timings are important. The increased straps accessible have been a game changer as well IMO.

It's not like high speed RAM is truly plug and play on Intel with CPU OC. Plenty have to tweak.

I for one am thoroughly impressed by Ryzen progression so far. Boot speed is nailed for me since UEFI 0079/AGESA 1.0.0.4. RAM is damn good now IMO on AGESA 1.0.0.6.

I once said to @Praz I can only dream of RAM speeds he was posting up early on in thread. Well that dream is now reality







and on a CPU which was stuck at 2933MHz strap.

And I'd just like to add, as stated before thoroughly impressed with C6H. Nailing lot's of hours of heavy stress testing ?. I did at one point think do I wanna try another C6H to see if me being stuck at 2933MHz/3200MHz depending on CPU used. Now no way am I changing this puppy!

Hardware wise been dream the C6H, zero issues for me. Firmware is there now and IMO it was there already it just needed AMD "code" improvement.

Today another warm room ambient day in the context of UK. And mobo is not letting me down.

@finalheaven

I reckon IBT AVX pass on 3466MHz incoming soon







.


----------



## MacClipper

Those with problems running PassMark memtest86 can give this version a try, works good for me on BIOS 9945.
http://www.passmark.com/ftp/memtest86-usb-7.3.1006.zip

HTH


----------



## Targonis

While I still can't get beyond 3066 with my Hynix M-die 2x16 CL16 memory(G.skill Ripjaws 5 3200 2x16GB), I am able to run at 1T at 2933, vs 2T at 3066. I am curious if running it at 1T will result in better performance at the 2933 vs. 2T at 3066. Does anyone know the answer, or should I just run the tests myself? I will note that while I have no problem experimenting, flashing back and forth between 9943 and 9945 to see if one or the other will be better seems like a waste of time if someone has the answer already.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flyn08*
> 
> Are we really at this point? o.o
> 
> So (if it is true) also corsair link and logitech mouse/keyboard sw with rgb controller can cause issue.
> 
> *To be verified anyway.*


I hope not but it does beg the question if rgb software and other type of software can corrupt rgb memory modules can it or does it do that to non rgb modules?

Just to be sure I checked my G-Skills and they checked out good using SPD_Check 02.2. At least I saved the information for both of them if needed.


----------



## cookiedent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> First up, is your memory 1T or 2T? Try turning Geardown off(disabled), and go for 2T on your memory. 9945 should help with four sticks of memory.


I have 9945, changing to 2T and Geardown to Disable had no effect.
RAM is on 1,38V and 80 Ohm.
And almost every reboot erase my AMD CBS settings









I think, I go back to 1107.

@finalheaven
Quote:


> one thing AGESA 1.0.0.6 seems to have done is to make 32GB of ram easier.
> 
> I for one love the update since it also unlocked higher speeds without the need to increase refclk/bclk.


Not for me, I have installed four 8 GB Corsair LPX and the new update do not change anything for me, 2666 MHz is the end in 9945, the same like his predecessor


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiedent*
> 
> I have 9945, changing to 2T and Geardown to Disable had no effect.
> RAM is on 1,38V and 80 Ohm.
> And almost every reboot erase my AMD CBS settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think, I go back to 1107.
> 
> @finalheaven
> Not for me, I have installed four 8 GB Corsair LPX and the new update do not change anything for me, 2666 MHz is the end in 9945, the same like his predecessor


Did you change these things in both places(since they are found in two places)? I am not sure if one overrides the other, or if one is ignored.


----------



## hotstocks

I also think this performance bias option in the bios for Cinebench or whatever is ******ed. If anything there should be a performance bias option for gaming, that is what people do the most and is Ryzens achilles heel. There are a lot more gamers than guys that just run Cinebench all day long. So with that said, ASUS please include a gaming bias in the bios to help with cross ccx latency, until then, which is the best setting for games at 1080p?


----------



## cookiedent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Did you change these things in both places(since they are found in two places)? I am not sure if one overrides the other, or if one is ignored.


Yes, I changed this in both Places, and by the next restart I must change it again, this sucks really....


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> where is that tool? can you give me link please?


http://www.mediafire.com/file/hxehapjp1yodjt1/spd_check_v02.zip

It only runs on ASUS motherboards and is easy to use and will automatically save your spd information for each module. Also can write that file back to your module if need be.


----------



## poisson21

edit : nevermind


----------



## wisepds

Thanks for the tool!!


----------



## ozzyo99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiedent*
> 
> I have 9945, changing to 2T and Geardown to Disable had no effect.
> RAM is on 1,38V and 80 Ohm.
> And almost every reboot erase my AMD CBS settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think, I go back to 1107.
> 
> @finalheaven
> Not for me, I have installed four 8 GB Corsair LPX and the new update do not change anything for me, 2666 MHz is the end in 9945, the same like his predecessor


No need to apparently, ProcODT_SM in DRAM Timings overrides ODT in AMD CBS.

Try to set your ProcODT_SM to 53.3 and 60, also increase DRAM voltage to 1.45 and SOC to 1.150.

Let us know how you get on, may help.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiedent*
> 
> Yes, I changed this in both Places, and by the next restart I must change it again, this sucks really....


Go a notch or two down on your memory until you find one that lets it post. If I try to go to 3200 it doesn't work no matter what I do, and it goes back to 2133. If I try 3066, 2T, and don't use ProcODT of 80 it reverts.


----------



## widonwaker

is it important the Vcore mode? Example: manual vs offset
i'm actually using offset so i can use Pstates.
A strange thing I noticed: when my cpu goes in full load, Vcore drops from 1.37 to 1.33 and crashes. This happens with Cinebench and while rendering.
I've set P0 state with basic Voltage (1.35) and an offset of +0.01875 . Once in Windows, it goes from 1.35 to 1.37 , and that's ok. But in full load the max Voltage arriving to the CPU is 1.33 . Why?


----------



## Mandarb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/hxehapjp1yodjt1/spd_check_v02.zip
> 
> It only runs on ASUS motherboards and is easy to use and will automatically save your spd information for each module. Also can write that file back to your module if need be.


That tool just triggered my antivirus. Is that the right file?


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> That tool just triggered my antivirus. Is that the right file?


You should check the checksums, but usually I would say that's a false positive. These virus scanners are getting more ******ed every day.


----------



## kornty

Was using 9945 for a few days. Running happily at 3333 14-14-14-32 on my 2x8gb gskill 3600 16-16-16-36 auto everything else except soc at 1.15 and ram at 1.35. after a restart from watching Netflix for a few hours I'm getting code 0d. Am I dead? I've reset the CMOS several times, still nothing. Help!


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widonwaker*
> 
> is it important the Vcore mode? Example: manual vs offset
> i'm actually using offset so i can use Pstates.
> A strange thing I noticed: when my cpu goes in full load, Vcore drops from 1.37 to 1.33 and crashes. This happens with Cinebench and while rendering.
> I've set P0 state with basic Voltage (1.35) and an offset of +0.01875 . Once in Windows, it goes from 1.35 to 1.37 , and that's ok. But in full load the max Voltage arriving to the CPU is 1.33 . Why?


This is what LLC does.. Load Line Calibration.

Different LLC values have different effects.

LLC1 to LLC3 reduce voltage as the CPU load increases. Where LLC1 will reduce voltage the most.

LLC4 has nearly no drop in voltage as the load increases. So this will produce the voltage that you get at low loads, remaining more steady.

LLC5 this will increase the voltage as the load increases.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Thanks for the tool!!


Thanks goes to Elmo on this.

First dibs at DDR 3600, might as well post it to get others hopefully sharing. Since I was normally at DDR 3500 with 3200 strap with BCLK of 109.4 which ran like a champ, stable. Going to DDR 3333 strap at 108.5 to get 3600 didn't seem to far off and it works so far. No real tough stress testing yet.


----------



## MrXL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Not sure what the low L2 copy is about though...
> 
> 
> 
> This cracks me up


Hi Roybotnik, from which tool is the above printscreen ?

Thanks.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornty*
> 
> Was using 9945 for a few days. Running happily at 3333 14-14-14-32 on my 2x8gb gskill 3600 16-16-16-36 auto everything else except soc at 1.15 and ram at 1.35. after a restart from watching Netflix for a few hours I'm getting code 0d. Am I dead? I've reset the CMOS several times, still nothing. Help!


Clear CMOS and after reflash BIOS from usb back port (fat 32 formatted)


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> 
> 
> Trident Z 3200C14 2x8GB @ 3600 14-14-14-34-1T. Using subtimings from the 2666 strap. 1.2V SoC, 53.3 proc ODT, 1.45V DRAM. CPU is 1800x @ 3.9ghz and 1.425V (set below my normal 4ghz while testing).
> 
> 
> 
> LOL -^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No stability test yet but this looks pretty good...


How did/do you use the 2666 subtimings?

I got the same kit and can get 3600 14-14-14-34 but my read speed is @ 27K and Lats at 72.


----------



## Mitzrael777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornty*
> 
> Was using 9945 for a few days. Running happily at 3333 14-14-14-32 on my 2x8gb gskill 3600 16-16-16-36 auto everything else except soc at 1.15 and ram at 1.35. after a restart from watching Netflix for a few hours I'm getting code 0d. Am I dead? I've reset the CMOS several times, still nothing. Help!


It also happen to me once, what i did is turn off the switch of the power supply,, waiting for 20 second, turn switch on wait 5 second, push the reset CMOS at the back of the motherboard and restarted the PC.

And everything came back to it's default setting.


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornty*
> 
> Was using 9945 for a few days. Running happily at 3333 14-14-14-32 on my 2x8gb gskill 3600 16-16-16-36 auto everything else except soc at 1.15 and ram at 1.35. after a restart from watching Netflix for a few hours I'm getting code 0d. Am I dead? I've reset the CMOS several times, still nothing. Help!


The second small button right of the lit RESET button on your motherboard is a safe boot setting button that you can use for this purpose.
Check the manual page 1-10 on the English manual, it is called SAFE BOOT.

If you have a CH6 that is.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> How did/do you use the 2666 subtimings?
> 
> I got the same kit and can get 3600 14-14-14-34 but my read speed is @ 27K and Lats at 72.


did you test stability with that borked read speed? Usually indicates timing error corrections


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> How did/do you use the 2666 subtimings?
> 
> I got the same kit and can get 3600 14-14-14-34 but my read speed is @ 27K and Lats at 72.


Did you set TrdrdSc_SM to 1 - that fixes the misreading's in AiDa64



Well 3600 was unstable, back to 3500 for now. When I have more time to play I will dive back in. I also tried the 3466 strap up to 3600, would not boot into windows. Not sure how stable or what timings to set for the new straps.


----------



## Praz

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> did you test stability with that borked read speed? Usually indicates timing error corrections


Hello

Setting TrdrdSc_SM to 1 will increase AIDA64 read speed.


----------



## kazama

i have the same kit, booted 3600 cl14 1.45 ram, soc 1.15, bclk 100, core ratio 40, vcore 1.40.i can only run aida bench, memt test and cinebench 15 crashes in seconds.

Any suggestions?


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazama*
> 
> i have the same kit, booted 3600 cl14 1.45 ram, soc 1.15, bclk 100, core ratio 40, vcore 1.40.i can only run aida bench, memt test and cinebench 15 crashes in seconds.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Up your vcore


----------



## Atingleee

An update:

My 3200CL16 Hynix RAM is now running stable at 3400Mhz!







Surprised they're hanging in there, think I can push them a LITTLE further. Using BIOS 9945.

What limit should I set for DRAM voltage? Happy to go higher as long as it's safe


----------



## cookiedent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzyo99*
> 
> No need to apparently, ProcODT_SM in DRAM Timings overrides ODT in AMD CBS.
> 
> Try to set your ProcODT_SM to 53.3 and 60, also increase DRAM voltage to 1.45 and SOC to 1.150.
> 
> Let us know how you get on, may help.


I tried now with 9943:
VSOC 1.150
VDimm 1,35 up to1,45
Proc ODT 40, 53,3 and 60

BCLK 107, 106, 105, 103, 102

and ALL this Settings crashed
ONLY BCLK 101 and 80 OHM was stable.
sometimes I could start with BCLK 105 and sometimes not, I had ALL times cold boot issues.

And now, after wasting 8 hours of my time with Alpha testing BIOS 9943 and 9945, I am back to1107.

I set RAM to 2666, BCLK to 107 and CL 14.14.14.14.33 and it works instant without any Problems.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> How did/do you use the 2666 subtimings?
> 
> I got the same kit and can get 3600 14-14-14-34 but my read speed is @ 27K and Lats at 72.


Can you please post the sub timings and any other special settings you used like porcd , geardown, ect.


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> An update:
> 
> My 3200CL16 Hynix RAM is now running stable at 3400Mhz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprised they're hanging in there, think I can push them a LITTLE further. Using BIOS 9945.
> 
> What limit should I set for DRAM voltage? Happy to go higher as long as it's safe


Your memory is going to become unstable before you're going to hit any "fry" limits. Mine can't go over 1.475V without refusing to work, but people run DDR4 over 1.7V, depending on the chips. A hard limit is around 1.9V, but there's plenty of space until there. Keeping it below 1.7V is a good rule, and keep them under 60~70°C.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Anyone with an AIO cooler noticed that the BIOS reports intermittent extremely high CPU fan speed?

Max in HWINFO is 168,750 RPM.


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> Your memory is going to become unstable before you're going to hit any "fry" limits. Mine can't go over 1.475V without refusing to work, but people run DDR4 over 1.7V, depending on the chips. A hard limit is around 1.9V, but there's plenty of space until there. Keeping it below 1.7V is a good rule, and keep them under 60~70°C.


Thanks for the advice! They're currently set at 1.5V but I believe I can lower this for my current settings. I'm just worried that my hynix RAM may not be able to handle the higher voltages like bdie.


----------



## Pilotasso

could not go higher than 3466 with CL20 timings on my kit P/N F4-4266C19D-16GTZR with BIOS 9943. Gets me 1711 points in CINEBENCH and 49000MB/S in AIDA64 (CPU @ 3850Mhz)

which is strange as this is the highest end kit out there.

Configuration:

Case: Corsair 400C
PSU: SEASONIC 760W Platinum
CPU: AMD RYZEN 1700X
MOBO: ASUS CROSSHAIR HERO VI AM4
Cooler: NXZT Kraken X62 280mm AIO
RAM: 32 GB 4266Mhz (two 2x8 kits) of trident Z RGB (only 1 kit installed for now, the other awaits better BIOS)
Storage: Samsung 960 EVO 1TB M.2+6GB WD 6Gb red
GFX: GTX 970 Gaming G1 (placeholder until VEGA)

BIOS settings changed:
CPU V=1.39 with LLC=3 (MHz wall @ 3.9)
SOC LLC=3
VSOC=1.15v
CLDO_VDDP=975
DRAM VOLTAGE=1.4V
VBOOT RAM=1.45V
Geardown=Disabled
Command rate=2T

I was limited to 2933 strap on previous BIOSes so this is still an improvment. KUdos for RAJA and ELMOR for the efforts!


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> Thanks for the advice! They're currently set at 1.5V but I believe I can lower this for my current settings. I'm just worried that my hynix RAM may not be able to handle the higher voltages like bdie.


Just checked the datasheets. Both Samsung and Hynix define the absolute maximum voltages as 1.5V, which means there's 0% chance of anything bad happening until then. Above that, it's just anyone's guess. So at least on paper, they are the same, and as always while overclocking, only go as far as you feel comfortable


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Anyone with an AIO cooler noticed that the BIOS reports intermittent extremely high CPU fan speed?
> 
> Max in HWINFO is 168,750 RPM.


I use the AIO connection on the motherboard and ignore CPU fan. Corsair H110i.


----------



## elguero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> I use the AIO connection on the motherboard and ignore CPU fan. Corsair H110i.


I have that aio cooler but when I use the AIO motherboard header I can't boot and I get a message that says I don't have a cpu cooler connected.

Did you change anything at the bios to be able to boot using the aio header?


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elguero*
> 
> I have that aio cooler but when I use the AIO motherboard header I can't boot and I get a message that says I don't have a cpu cooler connected.
> 
> Did you change anything at the bios to be able to boot using the aio header?


Under monitoring, Set the CPU fan to "ignore"


----------



## widonwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leareynl*
> 
> This is what LLC does.. Load Line Calibration.
> 
> Different LLC values have different effects.
> 
> LLC1 to LLC3 reduce voltage as the CPU load increases. Where LLC1 will reduce voltage the most.
> 
> LLC4 has nearly no drop in voltage as the load increases. So this will produce the voltage that you get at low loads, remaining more steady.
> 
> LLC5 this will increase the voltage as the load increases.


That worked, I had LLC2 and that was the "problem". Thank you


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widonwaker*
> 
> That worked, I had LLC2 and that was the "problem". Thank you


vDroop is a purposeful design. Many people recommend against using LLC as just raising voltages accomplishes the same thing. vDroop protects against high spikes which LLC gets rid of. Just FYI.


----------



## widonwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> vDroop is a purposeful design. Many people recommend against using LLC as just raising voltages accomplishes the same thing. vDroop protects against high spikes which LLC gets rid of. Just FYI.


I'm using it to reduce Vcore Spikes, since without it my Vcore jumps from 0.4 to 1.37 without any reason. These spikes happen every half second, i don't know the effects on the cpu (can this behaviour damage it?)


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leareynl*
> 
> This is what LLC does.. Load Line Calibration.
> 
> Different LLC values have different effects.
> 
> LLC1 to LLC3 reduce voltage as the CPU load increases. Where LLC1 will reduce voltage the most.
> 
> LLC4 has nearly no drop in voltage as the load increases. So this will produce the voltage that you get at low loads, remaining more steady.
> 
> LLC5 this will increase the voltage as the load increases.


That's NOT what LLC is. Don't spread misinformation.


----------



## XEKong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornty*
> 
> Was using 9945 for a few days. Running happily at 3333 14-14-14-32 on my 2x8gb gskill 3600 16-16-16-36 auto everything else except soc at 1.15 and ram at 1.35. after a restart from watching Netflix for a few hours I'm getting code 0d. Am I dead? I've reset the CMOS several times, still nothing. Help!


Mine did that, and it was a dead video card. Swapped the card, and it was working again. Put my other Fury back in, and it was back to 0d.


----------



## sneida

new bios is working quite ok.



using g.skill flare 3200 cl14


----------



## XEKong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widonwaker*
> 
> I'm using it to reduce Vcore Spikes, since without it my Vcore jumps from 0.4 to 1.37 without any reason. These spikes happen every half second, i don't know the effects on the cpu (can this behaviour damage it?)


Did you turn off Core Boost?


----------



## widonwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEKong*
> 
> Did you turn off Core Boost?


Doesn't it go off automatically when OC detected?

This is what happens: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2mGxO91dXYCOExCakhtU2NkWFk


----------



## ozzyo99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> could not go higher than 3466 with CL20 timings on my kit P/N F4-4266C19D-16GTZR with BIOS 9943. Gets me 1711 points in CINEBENCH and 49000MB/S in AIDA64 (CPU @ 3850Mhz)
> 
> which is strange as this is the highest end kit out there.
> 
> Configuration:
> 
> Case: Corsair 400C
> PSU: SEASONIC 760W Platinum
> CPU: AMD RYZEN 1700X
> MOBO: ASUS CROSSHAIR HERO VI AM4
> Cooler: NXZT Kraken X62 280mm AIO
> RAM: 32 GB 4266Mhz (two 2x8 kits) of trident Z RGB (only 1 kit installed for now, the other awaits better BIOS)
> Storage: Samsung 960 EVO 1TB M.2+6GB WD 6Gb red
> GFX: GTX 970 Gaming G1 (placeholder until VEGA)
> 
> BIOS settings changed:
> CPU V=1.39 with LLC=3 (MHz wall @ 3.9)
> SOC LLC=3
> VSOC=1.15v
> CLDO_VDDP=975
> DRAM VOLTAGE=1.4V
> VBOOT RAM=1.45V
> Geardown=Disabled
> Command rate=2T
> 
> I was limited to 2933 strap on previous BIOSes so this is still an improvment. KUdos for RAJA and ELMOR for the efforts!


Same kit, same result. That's 3 of us with this RAM all with same limit.

Now I am testing my G.Skill F4-2666C15Q-16GRR which is benching just fine with memtest @ 3200C16, makes no sense... Grrrr!


----------



## MrXL

Maybe noob question







though which sensor readings for voltages and temps should we look at? Which of the two is usually more correct?



The Crosshair sensor seems more in line with bios readings for me.


----------



## matc

Is there a program like aida 64 to test memory speeds and latency which doesn't cost $39.99? As in free?


----------



## xyzkill3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matc*
> 
> Is there a program like aida 64 to test memory speeds and latency which doesn't cost $39.99? As in free?


There is a trial version of Aida64, yes.

Also check out Sandra Lite.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> I use the AIO connection on the motherboard and ignore CPU fan. Corsair H110i.


So I moved my Kraken X62 over to the AIO fan header and it is still occasionally reporting ridiculously high speeds in HWINFO (Max 168,750 RPM).


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> So I moved my Kraken X62 over to the AIO fan header and it is still occasionally reporting ridiculously high speeds in HWINFO (Max 168,750 RPM).


That implies that your Kraken X62 is reporting incorrectly, and it isn't a motherboard issue.


----------



## leareynl

Does anyone have any tips i could try to get this memory to go higher than 3333.
it is the GEX416GB3200C16DC kit from Geil. 16-16-16-36 8x2 GB.

I have updated to the 9943 bios and tried 3500 mhz, this booted, but was unstable.
Then i tried to increase SoC a bit, rebooted and got F9 on the status display.
So i went back in the bios and put the SoC back where it was.. Rebooted and still F9.

It didnt go away till changing back to 3333.

After some time i thought i'd give it another go, and same as above, it booted.. not very stable in windows, ran a benchmark in aida (53000 MB/s read spead).
But wonkey and not able to run prime test. So went in the bios again to change DRAM voltage and wanted to reboot and F9...

This went on a couple of times.. I have tried while it was booting with F9 to change the ProcODT but that had no effect.
Increasing DRAM voltage resulted in 0d and increasing SoC just the same, F9.

Im kinda lost, i hope someone has some tips for me.


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> That's NOT what LLC is. Don't spread misinformation.


hmm ok, then what is it?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> false
> Hello
> 
> Setting TrdrdSc_SM to 1 will increase AIDA64 read speed.


thanks praz.


----------



## hotstocks

I have the G.skill 3600 C16 kit, and tried all bioses. It seems the best I can get 100% stable is in the 3333-3466 range with C14. Sometimes I can get 3580 or 3600 but it is not stable or reboots go back to 2133. I think everyone is most happy with that range and C 14 timings rather than 3600 at C 16 timings. But this kit has a ton of memory holes, it only likes to work at one strap and random speeds. I would love to get it stable at 3600 or higher, but I just don't think the bios, IMCs, or mobos are up to it yet. I don't think anyone has posted settings for 100% stable 3600 mem yet, or if so just one or two people.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzyo99*
> 
> Same kit, same result. That's 3 of us with this RAM all with same limit.
> 
> Now I am testing my G.Skill F4-2666C15Q-16GRR which is benching just fine with memtest @ 3200C16, makes no sense... Grrrr!


I have two of the same kit. Both run 3600 @ 14-14-14-36 @ 1.41v in bios 0081. I can hit 3600 on any multiplier as long as bsclk does not go over 140mhz.

Have you checked all the subtimings? I would recommend you copy the sub-timings from the 2400 or 3200 multiplier, and apply them to the 3600 multiplier and it should run at 1T


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I have the G.skill 3600 C16 kit, and tried all bioses. It seems the best I can get 100% stable is in the 3333-3466 range with C14. Sometimes I can get 3580 or 3600 but it is not stable or reboots go back to 2133. I think everyone is most happy with that range and C 14 timings rather than 3600 at C 16 timings. But this kit has a ton of memory holes, it only likes to work at one strap and random speeds. I would love to get it stable at 3600 or higher, but I just don't think the bios, IMCs, or mobos are up to it yet. I don't think anyone has posted settings for 100% stable 3600 mem yet, or if so just one or two people.


I have two 4266 kits, both run 3600 100% stable at cl 14.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrXL*
> 
> Maybe noob question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though which sensor readings for voltages and temps should we look at? Which of the two is usually more correct?
> 
> 
> 
> The Crosshair sensor seems more in line with bios readings for me.


Tdie is your cpu temp.


----------



## MrGreaseMonkkey

I'm looking for the SPD Dump for the G.Skill F4-3000C16-8GTZR as my SPD's are corrupted. Can someone link me or send me in the right direction

Here is a link to the sticks
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232498


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leareynl*
> 
> hmm ok, then what is it?


For starters it only raises voltage and never lowers it. Each level will raise it more. It's a counter measure for voltage droop. When a CPU draws high current (i.e. under a large load) the voltage will drop. I believe CPU manufacturers set CPU default voltages to account for this. However, if you're overclocking, even a small voltage drop can be the difference between a stable overclock and not. LLC will raise the voltage under CPU load to offset the drop that naturally occurs to keep the voltage up. Each level will offset the voltage drop by more and more.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks praz.


Hello

I'm not sure where "false" came from. It is nothing I typed.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGreaseMonkkey*
> 
> I'm looking for the SPD Dump for the G.Skill F4-3000C16-8GTZR as my SPD's are corrupted. Can someone link me or send me in the right direction
> 
> Here is a link to the sticks
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232498


oops was for the wrong speed 3600 not 3000. sorry.


----------



## elguero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> I use the AIO connection on the motherboard and ignore CPU fan. Corsair H110i.


thanks


----------



## MrGreaseMonkkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!AlLq7afQrvi130lLVzDmIBDENEJ-


Sorry these are incorrect. they are F4-*3600*C16-8GTZR-SPD not F4-*3000*C16-8GTZR but thanks anyway


----------



## Pilotasso

@Gadfly
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I have two 4266 kits, both run 3600 100% stable at cl 14.


same kits here but haven't managed to get past 3466 CL20, do you mind to post your settings?


----------



## widonwaker

I have made multiple tests and I can finally confirm, by my side, that 9945 bios is WORSE in performance than 1107 or 1201.
The difference:
Firestrike: 400 less points
Cinebench: 40/50 less points

And on 1107 i had 2666Mhz ram while now I'm 3086Mhz. I have 1700X. This is so saaaaad.


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> For starters it only raises voltage and never lowers it. Each level will raise it more. It's a counter measure for voltage droop. When a CPU draws high current (i.e. under a large load) the voltage will drop. I believe CPU manufacturers set CPU default voltages to account for this. However, if you're overclocking, even a small voltage drop can be the difference between a stable overclock and not. LLC will raise the voltage under CPU load to offset the drop that naturally occurs to keep the voltage up. Each level will offset the voltage drop by more and more.


You are right it doesn't actually lower the voltage but i spoke about the effects it has, compared to the user setting, LLC1 is lowest on full load as to how you actually set vcore. Although it has a stabilizing purpose as well as on spikes it lowers the voltage.

VRM's or any electric power source, have internal resistance... internal resistance has a bigger effect as the current increases.
This is why the voltage drops.

example ;

12v DC supply
internal resistance 0.1 ohm.

10 ohm circuit (can by anything, a lamp, a motor, a motherboard, a resistor, etc etc).
and a 1 ohm circuit.

The 10 ohm circuit will draw 1.2 amps (I = U / R)
And the 1 ohm circuit will draw 12 amps.

What you can expect is that the voltage of the power supply, will drop.
The drop you can calculate as well (Udrop = I * Rinternal)

1.2 amps x 0.1 ohm = 0.12 volt, results in 12v - 0.12vdrop = 11.88v
12 amps x 0.1 ohm = 1.2 volt, results in 12v - 1.2vdrop = 10.8v


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I have two 4266 kits, both run 3600 100% stable at cl 14.


post up your settings and GSAT results.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I'm not sure where "false" came from. It is nothing I typed.


lol- I had to scroll back to see the "false". No idea either.


----------



## Flyn08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widonwaker*
> 
> I have made multiple tests and I can finally confirm, by my side, that 9945 bios is WORSE in performance than 1107 or 1201.
> The difference:
> Firestrike: 400 less points
> Cinebench: 40/50 less points
> 
> And on 1107 i had 2666Mhz ram while now I'm 3086Mhz. I have 1700X. This is so saaaaad.


Those are benchmarks. Real performance?


----------



## ozzyo99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widonwaker*
> 
> I have made multiple tests and I can finally confirm, by my side, that 9945 bios is WORSE in performance than 1107 or 1201.
> The difference:
> Firestrike: 400 less points
> Cinebench: 40/50 less points
> 
> And on 1107 i had 2666Mhz ram while now I'm 3086Mhz. I have 1700X. This is so saaaaad.


I concur with this.

Strangely, my machine posts slower CB at 3466C18 than at 3200C16 (running C14 atm). With the pre-99XX BIOS i was hitting 1720-50, now I'm at 1690ish.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzyo99*
> 
> I concur with this.
> 
> Strangely, my machine posts slower CB at 3466C18 than at 3200C16 (running C14 atm). With the pre-99XX BIOS i was hitting 1720-50, now I'm at 1690ish.


Its all the timings im guessing thats probably why, makes quite a bit of difference.


----------



## Mitzrael777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzyo99*
> 
> I concur with this.
> 
> Strangely, my machine posts slower CB at 3466C18 than at 3200C16 (running C14 atm). With the pre-99XX BIOS i was hitting 1720-50, now I'm at 1690ish.


Were you able to get 3466 Mhz at 1.45 volts at CL14 ? it must not be stable though ? cold boot must revert to 2133...


----------



## ozzyo99

C14 @ 3200.

C17 @ 3466.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> That implies that your Kraken X62 is reporting incorrectly, and it isn't a motherboard issue.


The software that comes with the Kraken is reporting the speeds correctly. Perhaps an incompatibility between the X370 and the device. I'm not the only person with this problem.


----------



## Timur Born

Automatic timing changes per strap at 3200-14-14-14-14-34-75-1T (CPU around 3.97) according to Mem TweakIt, Geardown Auto/Enabled. Black timings can be changed in 9943 BIOS, red ones cannot be changed (as far as I have found).


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Automatic timing changes per strap at 3200-14-14-14-14-34-75-1T (CPU around 3.97) according to Mem TweakIt, Geardown Auto/Enabled. Black timings can be changed in 9943 BIOS, red ones cannot be changed (as far as I have found).


That's some interesting info, thanks for taking the time to test and make up that chart.


----------



## Timur Born

tWRWR_Ban for 2800 was mistyped as 2, I corrected it to 1 and re-uploaded the table. Also take this with a grain of salt, because Mem TweakIt always reports Geardown as disabled, even when it's enabled/auto. So there may be other values that are not reported correctly by it, too.


----------



## Timur Born

I mostly wonder why tCKE drop to 0 (zero) on the 2933, 3066 and 3200 straps?! It's 6 or 7 before that, so 0 seems like it could be a bug?


----------



## gupsterg

@dorbot


Spoiler: I'll see you on discord :P


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I have two 4266 kits, both run 3600 100% stable at cl 14.


Can you post timing/subtimings and any other bios voodoo magic settings you needed to get 3600mhz please.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widonwaker*
> 
> I have made multiple tests and I can finally confirm, by my side, that 9945 bios is WORSE in performance than 1107 or 1201.
> The difference:
> Firestrike: 400 less points
> Cinebench: 40/50 less points
> 
> And on 1107 i had 2666Mhz ram while now I'm 3086Mhz. I have 1700X. This is so saaaaad.


eh.. I posted some air-cooled benchmarks from both... 9943 ram settings... or at least access to settings seemed to help. no decline in cpu performance noted:
http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/roadtopro_challenger_season3_division6_round2


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Can you post timing/subtimings and any other bios voodoo magic settings you needed to get 3600mhz please.


been asked several times... absent proof, lol, it never happened.


----------



## Jackalito

Thank you guys for all the information that you continually share with us. And thanks especially to those who replied to my post yesterday. Sorry, I had theoritically quoted you, but for whatever the reason, it's gone south.

I'm on 9945 UEFI and I'm gonna keep my RAM (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ) at 3066MHz CL14 CR2, as I haven't managed to get 3200 stable no matter the latency, voltage, CR or any other setting that is being discussed over here. I've played with timings and it's stable with all the timings and subtimings for the 3200 strap that I know of after having a look at AIDA64 and Thaiphoon. In spite of having done that, there are far more values there that I have no idea whether they may be set in a more convinient way.

And don't get me wrong. I'm really happy with the way the platform is gettting more and more mature and in a record time. Kudos to ASUS and AMD as they are delivering, since not so long ago I could not even boot my machine with RAM higher than 2666 and now I'm reaching 3066 without any hardware change







Boot times are improving, and so are boot cold issues.

By the way, guys. For those of you who use and enjoy AI Suite 3, there's a new kid in town: v2.00.03 from May 11. Link: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Utility/ASUS_AISuite3_Win10_V20003_20170511.zip

I've been testing it today on my Windows 10 RS2 (Creators Update) system and so far it's worked flawlessly. One funny thing I noticed (although I'm not sure if it's related), but after having run the "Fan Tuning" from AI Suite, I noticed the QLED code of my mobo changed from 24 to 80, which by the way I have no idea what it stands for. A simple system reboot solved it, though. I haven't retested but I'm curious now if anyone here has ever come across a code 80.

Cheers!


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> The software that comes with the Kraken is reporting the speeds correctly. Perhaps an incompatibility between the X370 and the device. I'm not the only person with this problem.


There is also the possibility that the Kraken software uses smoothing so that spikes are not shown and you get more of the average speeds. For heart rate training(running, cycling, etc), you see similar things done in software so spikes(which tend to be false readings, either super high or super low) are removed. If your normal range is between 1 and 10, and false readings of -5 or 13 show up from time to time, the software just eliminates these "out of range" readings from the graph.

Have you called NZXT about these readings?


----------



## MrBreeze

Just posting some follow-up from a few weeks ago: it's official, Q-code 0d early in the POST sequence and no successful POST = bad chip. New R7 1700X POSTed fine in the same C6H. Just in case others are searching for the same info...

But the strange thing is that my default VCore is 1.47 using optimized settings, checked with DMM. This is true with BIOS 1107 and 1201. Dropped it manually to settings between 1.225 and 1.2625 and it POSTs no problem, and the DMM test points indicate exactly the set voltage even though BIOS reports it as higher. Will POST at 1.15 but will not successfully enter BIOS. Apparently my new chip is a dog.


----------



## finalheaven

@gupsterg

Do you have updated settings/config for 3466?


----------



## Jpmboy

Bios 9943. back to back runs (identical timings. so 3466on 100 was run with the 2666 timings entered manually). 3466c14. bclk 100 vs bclk 130



significant differences in L3 and L3 cache.

3466 c14 on 100 GSAT stable:


already posted GSAT for 3466 on 130 bclk.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiedent*
> 
> I tried now with 9943:
> VSOC 1.150
> VDimm 1,35 up to1,45
> Proc ODT 40, 53,3 and 60
> 
> BCLK 107, 106, 105, 103, 102
> 
> and ALL this Settings crashed
> ONLY BCLK 101 and 80 OHM was stable.
> sometimes I could start with BCLK 105 and sometimes not, I had ALL times cold boot issues.
> 
> And now, after wasting 8 hours of my time with Alpha testing BIOS 9943 and 9945, I am back to1107.
> 
> I set RAM to 2666, BCLK to 107 and CL 14.14.14.14.33 and it works instant without any Problems.


Your memory is a corsair kit 2x8 Gb, but I think you have two kits (32 Gb in total). You must only try two modules in position A2-B2 (see manual) at first.
http://www.corsair.com/es-es/vengeance-lpx-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c15-memory-kit-black-cmk16gx4m2b3000c15

Try this settings (for me works with Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 (hynix 2x16 GB) and timings 16-16-16-16-39-69-T1 or 16-17-17-17-35-52-T1 for 2933 Mhz) in 9943:

BCLK = Auto (best) or 100 Mhz (for me works 101.6 not more)
ProcODT_SM = 80 or 96 ohms (for me best 80).
Dram voltage = from 1.35 to 1.45v (for 2933 1.35v is enough for me, boot with 1.45 but unstable at 3066)
Dram Boot = from 1.35 to 1.45v (for 2933 1.35v is enough for me, boot with 1.45 but unstable at 3066)
AI overclock = Manual
DDR frequency = 2933 or best.
Core Performance Bost CPB = disable.

Note: Cold boot issues always.

I wish you good luck with it. Report anyway.


----------



## dook43

I flashed 9943 and 9945 via USB and neither can boot to UEFI except for after the clear CMOS button is pressed. I have 2x16gb 3200C16D-32GTZA ram.

Once I get into the UEFI, any method of exiting (setting previous good settings, or exit without saving) results in a code 8 and shutdown. Several boot attempts happen as well. I can only get back into the UEFI if I press reset again.

I can't flash 0081, which was successful at getting me to 2666 14-14-14-34, because it says "Invalid BIOS file".


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dook43*
> 
> I flashed 9943 and 9945 via USB and neither can boot to UEFI except for after the clear CMOS button is pressed. I have 2x16gb 3200C16D-32GTZA ram.
> 
> Once I get into the UEFI, any method of exiting (setting previous good settings, or exit without saving) results in a code 8 and shutdown. Several boot attempts happen as well. I can only get back into the UEFI if I press reset again.
> 
> I can't flash 0081, which was successful at getting me to 2666 14-14-14-34, because it says "Invalid BIOS file".


Clear cmos and use usb flashback. Try using flashback to reflash 9943 before going to an earlier bios with usb flashback.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dook43*
> 
> I flashed 9943 and 9945 via USB and neither can boot to UEFI except for after the clear CMOS button is pressed. I have 2x16gb 3200C16D-32GTZA ram.
> 
> Once I get into the UEFI, any method of exiting (setting previous good settings, or exit without saving) results in a code 8 and shutdown. Several boot attempts happen as well. I can only get back into the UEFI if I press reset again.
> 
> I can't flash 0081, which was successful at getting me to 2666 14-14-14-34, because it says "Invalid BIOS file".


You must install the old bios from the back USB port with pendrive formatted in fat 32, Use the search engine to know how to do it, there is even a video (see page one too). I recommend the 9943 or the 1107.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> There is also the possibility that the Kraken software uses smoothing so that spikes are not shown and you get more of the average speeds. For heart rate training(running, cycling, etc), you see similar things done in software so spikes(which tend to be false readings, either super high or super low) are removed. If your normal range is between 1 and 10, and false readings of -5 or 13 show up from time to time, the software just eliminates these "out of range" readings from the graph.
> 
> Have you called NZXT about these readings?


Hmm I seem to recall that over at OC3D, when Tim reviewed that AIO, he talked about a smoothing function in the software, which he praised because it got rid of constant fan speed cycling.


----------



## huyee

Anyone lucky with 2x16 c16 kit (hynix) running at 3200 yet?

@elmor
Do you happen to have some info about the above? It's bootable at 96 ohm but I can't get it to be stable.


----------



## dook43

I'm starting to get irritated. I've never had to use bios flashback before--- always had success with the EZ Flash utility or similar.

Flashed 9943 via flashback... .same issues. Rolling back to 0082.


----------



## dook43

Back to 0082 and running as before. Thanks guys


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Bios 9943. back to back runs (identical timings. so 3466on 100 was run with the 2666 timings entered manually). 3466c14. bclk 100 vs bclk 130
> 
> 
> 
> significant differences in L3 and L3 cache.
> 
> 3466 c14 on 100 GSAT stable:
> 
> 
> already posted GSAT for 3466 on 130 bclk.


hmmm, I would have thought the 2666 strap with the higher BCLK and tighter sub-timings would outperform the 3466 strap at 100mhz BCLK. Cool.

Someone mentioned which I am not sure who trying to find a needle in the haystack in this thread that if you raise dram voltage you may have to increase termination resistance or ProcODT_SM . This seems to be panning out with my attempts to get tighter timings at 3500, 14-14-14-14-36 CR2 1.4v with ProcODT_SM = 60. Was previously unstable in Auto but is stable so far at 60ohms. Now I am not sure if in Auto it is still defaults at 53.3 ohms so maybe I should try that as well. Not sure why using strap 3333 or 3466 with looser timings at the same speed as the 3200 strap of 3500 is less stable. So far that is the case.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> hmmm, I would have thought the 2666 strap with the higher BCLK and tighter sub-timings would outperform the 3466 strap at 100mhz BCLK. Cool.
> 
> Someone mentioned which I am not sure who trying to find a needle in the haystack in this thread that if you raise dram voltage you may have to increase termination resistance or ProcODT_SM . This seems to be panning out with my attempts to get tighter timings at 3500, 14-14-14-14-36 CR2 1.4v with ProcODT_SM = 60. Was previously unstable in Auto but is stable so far at 60ohms. Now I am not sure if in Auto it is still defaults at 53.3 ohms so maybe I should try that as well. Not sure why using strap 3333 or 3466 with looser timings at the same speed as the 3200 strap of 3500 is less stable. So far that is the case.


Are you testing 4x8 or 2x8?


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Are you testing 4x8 or 2x8?


2x8


----------



## hotstocks

Ok, ASUS, this is freaking ridiculous. After countless weeks and hours of playing with 20 bios settings for memory to no evail. The ONE IMPORTANT setting that actually works and makes ram bootable over 3333mhz is CLDO_VDDP. But you set it and the motherboard doesn't remember it, ***? So I set 980mv then I have to hit save/exit bios and then exactly 1 second later hit reset on my case and then let it boot and randomly it may take or not? What am I a 13 year old putting in a Super Nintendo cheat code? I might as well save/exit bios, press reset 1 second later, throw salt over my shoulder, flip a coin, do a voodoo dance and see if it sticks. Make sure in the next bios that CLDO_VDDP sticks and works, because that is the most important setting I have found after hundreds of hours beta testing for you.


----------



## noko59

It only is applied and sticks if you cold boot successfully - no power to motherboard either unplugged or PS switch is off. It may show in bios from a warm reboot if that is what you are doing. Also as soon as memory training fails it reverts back to auto. PIA for sure.


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matc*
> 
> Is there a program like aida 64 to test memory speeds and latency which doesn't cost $39.99? As in free?


also there is Intel Memory Latency Checker https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intelr-memory-latency-checker
it works in a command prompt. "mlc_avx512 --latency_matrix" gives a one-number quick latency check, or mlc_avx512 gives all tests.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I have two 4266 kits, both run 3600 100% stable at cl 14.


2X8 sticks I assume, or can you get 32gb working at 3600?


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> It only is applied and sticks if you cold boot successfully - no power to motherboard either unplugged or PS switch is off. It may show in bios from a warm reboot if that is what you are doing. Also as soon as memory training fails it reverts back to auto. PIA for sure.


Exactly, once you get it to stick, then everytime your computer crashes or you turn it off for the night you have to repeat that nonsense? It should just be a normal bios option that sticks like very other option, why the hell wouldn't it?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Ok, ASUS, this is freaking ridiculous. After countless weeks and hours of playing with 20 bios settings for memory to no evail. The ONE IMPORTANT setting that actually works and makes ram bootable over 3333mhz is CLDO_VDDP. But you set it and the motherboard doesn't remember it, ***? So I set 980mv then I have to hit save/exit bios and then exactly 1 second later hit reset on my case and then let it boot and randomly it may take or not? What am I a 13 year old putting in a Super Nintendo cheat code? I might as well save/exit bios, press reset 1 second later, throw salt over my shoulder, flip a coin, do a voodoo dance and see if it sticks. Make sure in the next bios that CLDO_VDDP sticks and works, because that is the most important setting I have found after hundreds of hours beta testing for you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> All you need to do is power down after applying it, doesn't have to be at any specific stage. So set it, save + reset. Boot back into bios and then power off. The value will be applied when you try to start the system again. If the system powers off during reset after saving your settings, it will already be applied.


elmor's advice on setting CLDO_VDDP was very helpful to me. No more trying the timing a reset button stuff. It works well for me. I do the "So set it, save + reset. Boot back into bios and then power off".


----------



## r4m0n

All testing completed! Time for the info dump: (build details in my sig)

BIOS 9945

AMD CBS:
C-States: Enabled
P0 FID: A0 (4000)
CLDO_VDDP: 975

Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
- CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.06250]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.20000]
DRAM Voltage [1.35000]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
Trc_SM [48]
TrrdS_SM [6]
TrrdL_SM [8]
Tfaw_SM [39]
Twrrd_SM [4] // Different values on Auto for each channel, decided to play it safe and set to the highest (was 3 and 4)
ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
Cmd2T [2T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
Sense MI Skew [Disabled] // I prefer the raw, base + 20°C else than whatever else may get through the calculations
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
CPU Current Capability [140%]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 1]
VDDSOC Current Capability [120%]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Disabled]

CPU-Z Validation: ST - 448, MT - 4874


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> also there is Intel Memory Latency Checker https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intelr-memory-latency-checker


Does it work for RySen? FinalWire had to work with AMD to get the Cache tests to be accurate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Exactly, once you get it to stick, then everytime your computer crashes or you turn it off for the night you have to repeat that nonsense? It should just be a normal bios option that sticks like very other option, why the hell wouldn't it?


I would expect ASUS will put this in the regular ASUS Dram timing sections which overrides the AMD section (that is nice) hopefully in following bios's. Yes I went through CLDO_VDDP hell and plowing through the somewhat deep menus to get to this started to really suck! Found out default was best and my issue was not hardware but software.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> All testing completed! Time for the info dump: (build details in my sig)
> 
> BIOS 9945
> 
> AMD CBS:
> C-States: Enabled
> P0 FID: A0 (4000)
> CLDO_VDDP: 975
> 
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
> CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
> - CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.06250]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.20000]
> DRAM Voltage [1.35000]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
> Trc_SM [48]
> TrrdS_SM [6]
> TrrdL_SM [8]
> Tfaw_SM [39]
> Twrrd_SM [4] // Different values on Auto for each channel, decided to play it safe and set to the highest (was 3 and 4)
> ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
> Cmd2T [2T]
> Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> Sense MI Skew [Disabled] // I prefer the raw, base + 20°C else than whatever else may get through the calculations
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
> CPU Current Capability [140%]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 1]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [120%]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Disabled]
> 
> CPU-Z Validation: ST - 448, MT - 4874


NICE! 64GB! Not more one could ask on this.


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> I don't think that all people with 2x16GB Trident Z 3200 CL14 kits coincidentally got a CPU with weak IMC. (You probably remember me better as Thercon Jair?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> In my case, I can get 3200 14 14 14 34 2T running, I needed to up voltages to 1.43V to get error free on HCI memtest.
> 
> Now my issue is that after I did that, the next day the PC wouldn't boot on the first try anymore. I increased retry rate to 3 but then it wouldn't sometimes even train with that many retries, even though warm booting always worked. I couldn't improve it with any CLDO_VDDP setting, even went as far as trying to increase it to 1005 and then 1010mV after the recommended values of 900-1000mV failed. Optimum procODT for me is 96ohm too.
> 
> Funny enough I can boot 3333MHz fine everytime, even cold boot. But I couldn't for the life of me get it stable, even with considerably relaxed timings and up to 1.45V.
> 
> 3066MHz again wouldn't boot no matter what I did. 2933MHz on the other hand is again rock stable with 14 14 14 34 1T timings and 1.35V.
> 
> After wasting 9h on all this I decided I leave it at this and quickly try for a better result when the release BIOS comes out, then wait for an AGESA 1007. I have a feeling we need a procODT vaule either between 80 and 96, or 96 and 120. But I'm leaning more towards between 80 and 96ohm, as with these I can boot most of the time.


Hey, mate! Now I could go back and look for your post to reply to you properly! Thanks for sharing such valuable information









Trust me when I tell you that we are, once again, on a very similar boat. RAM set at 3066MHz, current CLDO_VDDP setting that allows me to perform cold boots (without switching the PSU off) with no issues is 937mV.
My RAM doesn't fancy me upping the voltages too much, by the way. For example, at 1.50, my rig wouldn't even post! Currently set as 1.35 for RAM and 1.40v Boot.

For me 3333MHz or higher isn't stable either. At this point, I'd be over the moon to get 3200MHz with 14 14 14 34 timings, even if it was at 2T.

Cheers!


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Do you mean in general or specifically on AM4 platform? 2666 at low latency should work for Hynix but I wouldn't be so sure about higher frequency at the moment.


I have Hynix. It works and boots at 3200MHz no problem with the latest BIOS. Even with very old BIOSes, my Hynix RAM worked at 3200MHz. It didn't always want to boot, but if it did boot, it always worked properly.


----------



## N-Gen

After countless tests and going back and forth between bios versions I had little progress.

I'm attributing Q-codes 33 and 47 to the CPU mounting, being the first version of the EK mount this is a known issue so having my case back panel on or off actually requires tightening/loosening of the mounting mechanism.

With that out of the way, I flashed 0003 and tried 9945 again, instead of it being completely useless I could boot with the 2400MHz option other than the 2133MHz. That said, anything else I touched whether voltage or timings would throw the whole board off nd result in code 8. Having at least managed to get to this was at least a small step forward.

I went back to 1201 and actually managed to get my "usual" clock settings back, which proved to be difficult this morning. My 4 x 8GB F4-3000C16D-GTZR (Hynix) are back at 2666MHz with 125 BCLK.

Small steps but it's slowly looking better


----------



## finalheaven

@r4m0n

Will you be trying to go higher with ram speed? I know it will be extremely difficult with 64GB ram but perhaps 3333?

Also, I'm tempted to dump half of my 32gb ram to reach 3600mhz. But then I won't really know what to do with the half and I might as well use it all...


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @r4m0n
> 
> Will you be trying to go higher with ram speed? I know it will be extremely difficult with 64GB ram but perhaps 3333?
> 
> Also, I'm tempted to dump half of my 32gb ram to reach 3600mhz. But then I won't really know what to do with the half and I might as well use it all...


I haven't been able to get the machine to boot at any higher strap despite trying very relaxed timings, a wide variety of ProcODTs and voltages. I'll try again on the next AGESA, but in this one I don't think I'll be able to go any higher than 3200 (and really, with 64GB it IS quite hard to go higher).

I could probably go a bit higher with BCLK, but stability testing took long enough as is, and getting 1% increase in memory speed really isn't going to do much here.


----------



## tarot

r4mon any chance you could do a text file dump of those bios settings for me








i must be doing something really wrong as my pstates do not downclock at all(its stable at 4g ibtavx and all and scores are there) but it would be nice to let it have a rest now and then.


----------



## samaelestevez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> Hey, mate! Now I could go back and look for your post to reply to you properly! Thanks for sharing such valuable information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me when I tell you that we are, once again, on a very similar boat. RAM set at 3066MHz, current CLDO_VDDP setting that allows me to perform cold boots (without switching the PSU off) with no issues is 937mV.
> My RAM doesn't fancy me upping the voltages too much, by the way. For example, at 1.50, my rig wouldn't even post! Currently set as 1.35 for RAM and 1.40v Boot.
> 
> For me 3333MHz or higher isn't stable either. At this point, I'd be over the moon to get 3200MHz with 14 14 14 34 timings, even if it was at 2T.
> 
> Cheers!


I'm also exactly in the same boat... I have over 12 hours trying every little setting that could possibly get it stable at 3200mhz cl14 to no avail.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> There is also the possibility that the Kraken software uses smoothing so that spikes are not shown and you get more of the average speeds. For heart rate training(running, cycling, etc), you see similar things done in software so spikes(which tend to be false readings, either super high or super low) are removed. If your normal range is between 1 and 10, and false readings of -5 or 13 show up from time to time, the software just eliminates these "out of range" readings from the graph.
> 
> Have you called NZXT about these readings?


The NZXT software reads the pump and fan speeds from a USB connection to the Kraken. Another person contacted them about the erratic CPU/AIO header readings, but it doesn't matter to them as long as the reading through the USB connection are normal.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> I'm on 9945 UEFI and I'm gonna keep my RAM (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ) at 3066MHz CL14 CR2, as I haven't managed to get 3200 stable no matter the latency, voltage, CR or any other setting that is being discussed over here. I've played with timings and it's stable with all the timings and subtimings for the 3200 strap that I know of after having a look at AIDA64 and Thaiphoon. In spite of having done that, there are far more values there that I have no idea whether they may be set in a more convinient way.


I don't know what you tried, but my F4-3600C16-32GTZR is basically the same memory. I've only O/C my memory to 3200Mhz and haven't touched the CPU.

Ram voltage for boot and operating was input as 1.35v.
Soc voltage was manually input as 1.000 volts.
Memory timing manually input was 14-14-14-14-34-48-2T (Geardown disabled)
ProODT_SM and ProcODT = 36.9
Fail_CNT = 3

I think those were all the important settings.


----------



## sphinx64

Thaiphoon Burner
http://www.softnology.biz/files.html


----------



## sphinx64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matc*
> 
> Is there a program like aida 64 to test memory speeds and latency which doesn't cost $39.99? As in free?


Thaiphoon Burner
http://www.softnology.biz/files.html


----------



## MrZoner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samaelestevez*
> 
> I'm also exactly in the same boat... I have over 12 hours trying every little setting that could possibly get it stable at 3200mhz cl14 to no avail.


I had memory stability and SSD performance issues when running DRAM past 2933 that raising the SOC a touch past 1.1V volts took care of. However the results running DRAM past 3200 MHz were a little strange:

3333 had measurably faster latency (67.5ns or so vs 72.1 at 3200) but the bandwidth was worse (47GB/sec read instead of 49GB/sec)
3466 numbers were also similar to the 3333 numbers, and I couldn't ever get it to be stable.

Working from the theoretical bandwidth numbers (FYI 2 channel DDR is clockspeed * 16 GB/sec)

2666 MHz = 42656
2800 MHz = 44784
2933 MHz = 46928
3066 MHz = 49056
3200 MHz = 51200
3333 MHz = 53328
3466 MHz = 55456
3600 MHz = 57600
3733 MHz = 59728
3866 MHz = 61856
4000 MHz = 64000

By these numbers at 3200 and AIDA saying I have a read 49223 speed puts the CPU at 96.13% efficient. Assuming the CPU can keep up at the higher speeds it should be roughly 51264 GB/sec at 3333 MHz, and 53300 GB/sec at 3466 Mhz.



Spoiler: BIOS Settings (9945 BIOS @ 4.05 GHz and 3200 DRAM)



Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Manual]
> FID [243]
> DID [12]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
- CPU Core Voltage Override [1.41250]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.11250]
DRAM Voltage [1.35000]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
Trc_SM [48]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.35000]





Spoiler: [email protected]







Memory is 4 sticks of 8 GB G.Skill FlareX


----------



## Clukos

Multiple GSAT runs at 3466 cl14, just tightening some timings. This BIOS is awesome for mem OC if you want to mess with sub-timings


























Though CPU OC is a bit iffy with this BIOS.


----------



## samaelestevez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrZoner*
> 
> I had memory stability and SSD performance issues when running DRAM past 2933 that raising the SOC a touch past 1.1V volts took care of. However the results running DRAM past 3200 MHz were a little strange:
> 
> 3333 had measurably faster latency (67.5ns or so vs 72.1 at 3200) but the bandwidth was worse (47GB/sec read instead of 49GB/sec)
> 3466 numbers were also similar to the 3333 numbers, and I couldn't ever get it to be stable.
> 
> Working from the theoretical bandwidth numbers (FYI 2 channel DDR is clockspeed * 16 GB/sec)
> 
> 2666 MHz = 42656
> 2800 MHz = 44784
> 2933 MHz = 46928
> 3066 MHz = 49056
> 3200 MHz = 51200
> 3333 MHz = 53328
> 3466 MHz = 55456
> 3600 MHz = 57600
> 3733 MHz = 59728
> 3866 MHz = 61856
> 4000 MHz = 64000
> 
> By these numbers at 3200 and AIDA saying I have a read 49223 speed puts the CPU at 96.13% efficient. Assuming the CPU can keep up at the higher speeds it should be roughly 51264 GB/sec at 3333 MHz, and 53300 GB/sec at 3466 Mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BIOS Settings (9945 BIOS @ 4.05 GHz and 3200 DRAM)
> 
> 
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Manual]
> > FID [243]
> > DID [12]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
> - CPU Core Voltage Override [1.41250]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.11250]
> DRAM Voltage [1.35000]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
> Trc_SM [48]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.35000]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory is 4 sticks of 8 GB G.Skill FlareX


nice setup you have over there!!!

I think the reason why yours is stable at 3200 and ours is not may be attributed to your 4x8 single rank b-die. We are trying 2x16 dual rank b-die.

Our memory posts 100% of the time at 3200 but is unstable no matter what timing or voltage we throw at it.


----------



## wisepds

@elmor
Yesterday...Playing DOOM, working with HYPER-V, testing RAM... 7 hours working hard...

Today morning.. every morning, OC, stock, RAM at stock or 3200 mhz, vram, 1,35,1,375,1,4 Auto, etc.. i have tested all configurations..and nothing...

I'm on bios 9443.. Ram are G-skill 3200 CL14 GTZ samsung B-die (Recomended on Crosshair VI web).. spd ok, is a stability roller coaster... one day i can work, another, madness...









Video from this morning..

https://youtube.com/watch?v=xWOLGZOsWHs

The 003 bios fix this? must I flash 003 bios and after that flash 9443 bios?


----------



## Firann

I have the following issue and i don't know what else to do to make it more stable.

I am running at 3392 Mhz DRRAM. When my PC is switched off, when i power it on it immediatly powers off and back on and continues to boot normally and i can enter bios normally however DRAM is listed us 2544 (24x106) even though set for 3392. However one I am in bios if I just save and restart withought doing any changes the PC will boot with 3392 and i expirience no stability issues at all.

I have tried increasing boot vdram and vsoc but nothing changes. It's a minor inconvinience at the end of the day but would be nice to resolve it


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> Thank you guys for all the information that you continually share with us. And thanks especially to those who replied to my post yesterday. Sorry, I had theoritically quoted you, but for whatever the reason, it's gone south.
> 
> I'm on 9945 UEFI and I'm gonna keep my RAM (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ) at 3066MHz CL14 CR2, as I haven't managed to get 3200 stable no matter the latency, voltage, CR or any other setting that is being discussed over here. I've played with timings and it's stable with all the timings and subtimings for the 3200 strap that I know of after having a look at AIDA64 and Thaiphoon. In spite of having done that, there are far more values there that I have no idea whether they may be set in a more convinient way.
> 
> And don't get me wrong. I'm really happy with the way the platform is gettting more and more mature and in a record time. Kudos to ASUS and AMD as they are delivering, since not so long ago I could not even boot my machine with RAM higher than 2666 and now I'm reaching 3066 without any hardware change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boot times are improving, and so are boot cold issues.
> 
> By the way, guys. For those of you who use and enjoy AI Suite 3, there's a new kid in town: v2.00.03 from May 11. Link: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Utility/ASUS_AISuite3_Win10_V20003_20170511.zip
> 
> I've been testing it today on my Windows 10 RS2 (Creators Update) system and so far it's worked flawlessly. One funny thing I noticed (although I'm not sure if it's related), but after having run the "Fan Tuning" from AI Suite, I noticed the QLED code of my mobo changed from 24 to 80, which by the way I have no idea what it stands for. A simple system reboot solved it, though. I haven't retested but I'm curious now if anyone here has ever come across a code 80.
> 
> Cheers!


Installed that AIsuite after deliberating for a while. Unsurprisingly, it didn't work, access violation on boot.

Also, as ever, after uninstalling I find again that the comedy ASUS software engineers see fit to leave behind a %^&%tonne of unused services and orphan processes.

Didn't see any scheduled tasks but may be wrong, The registry is no doubt full of more Asus **** aswell.

Here. We go. Again.

Its pretty pathetic really.

C:\Windows\system32>sc delete ashmcomsvc
[SC] DeleteService SUCCESS

C:\Windows\system32>sc delete assysctrlservice
[SC] DeleteService SUCCESS

C:\Windows\system32>sc delete asusfancontrolservice
[SC] DeleteService SUCCESS

C:\Windows\system32>

Probably missed some other secret fail sauce, carefully hidden by those very entertaining and creatively devious (deviant perhaps?) Asus "software engineers".


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Installed that AIsuite after deliberating for a while. Unsurprisingly, it didn't work, access violation on boot.
> Also, as ever, after uninstalling I find again that the comedy ASUS software engineers see fit to leave behind a %^&%tonne of unused services and orphan processes.
> Didn't see any scheduled tasks but may be wrong, The registry is no doubt full of more Asus **** aswell.
> 
> Here. We go. Again.
> 
> Its pretty pathetic really.
> 
> C:\Windows\system32>sc delete ashmcomsvc
> 
> [SC] DeleteService SUCCESS
> 
> C:\Windows\system32>sc delete assysctrlservice
> 
> [SC] DeleteService SUCCESS
> 
> C:\Windows\system32>sc delete asusfancontrolservice
> 
> [SC] DeleteService SUCCESS
> C:\Windows\system32>
> 
> Probably missed some other secret fail sauce, carefully hidden by those very entertaining Asus "software engineers".


lol


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> lol


Yeah, lol.

Its all you can do really.

Apart from moaning about it a lot in the vain hope it might change something.

Like Elmor said in his rather eloquent open letter about reviewers being at fault for not raking MoBo manufactures over the coals for making crap boards and giving them all great reviews. Its the same for MoBo software. Its just a shame that it is the accepted norm for most semi intelligent people to just never install it in the first place because they know its just going to cause problems. Its sad.

Another thing that pisses me off is the need to integrate everything into one package that doesn't work when standalone software used to work fine.

I can identify the tasks I require and cherry pick the software to address it by myself. I really want to see a small lightweight fan control application.

Thats all. I dont need any of that other crap, just fan control. I'm sure everyone here wants to address the bonkers fan behaviour.

Setting a 15ºC temperature window in the bios just to keep your fans from sounding like a gas turbine is a ******* joke.

lol..lol.lolololl.rofl.lmao.chuckles.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> Do you have updated settings/config for 3466?


Tried a lot of "stuff", nothing made sense







, this was virtually all day spent on tweaks for 3466MHz







. Then had to knock CPU OC







.

ACB 3.2GHz (+200mV) passed IBT AVX 3466MHz custom 13312MB.

ACB 3.6GHz (+200mV) passed IBT AVX 3466MHz custom 13312MB.

ACB 3.6GHz (+200mV) failed IBT AVX 3466MHz custom 13312MB when I tried lowering SOC from 1.2V to 1.1V (latter voltage used for 1hr GSAT pass with 3.8GHz CPU).

ACB 3.6GHz (+200mV) passed IBT AVX 3466MHz custom 13312MB SOC back to 1.2V.

ACB 3.7GHz (+200mV) failed IBT AVX 3466MHz custom 13312MB.

Currently testing ACB 3.6GHz IBT AVX 3466MHz custom 13312MB SOC: 1.2V and knocking out the VDIMM/VBOOT: 1.375V which the GSAT 1hr pass did not have (1.35V).

Seeing 3600MHz post/OS stable was so sweet last night







.


----------



## hotstocks

Finally got the highest stable ram on 9943 from my G.skill 3600 C16 2x8 kit. The result is 3456 is the absolute maximum and it is SLOWER than 3340 mhz with the same exact timings as 1102 official bios. So I guess I am done and waiting for next official bios to see if the ram speedds and latency improve with it as well as settings in bios sticking without having to do crazy exit/resets before reboot, lol. I paid $250 for this top rated high speed samsung b-die kit so I wouldn't have issues, I really wanted 32gb, but I DIDN'T want issues. Now I have 16gb of expensive memory that runs no where near it's speed and I have wasted countless weeks on this. I haven't even got to USE my computer in a month. So all I want to know is as soon as someone finds a 32gb kit that JUST WORKS at 3600 or higher and benches well with default tight timings, let me know, because I don't care the price, this is taking over my life and I just want to be done with it, fastest available 32gb, and no more mystery 23 bios setting permutations. I've been doing this for 20 years and never even spent 1/100th the time on getting ram dialed in. And this is with a 1800XX, 1000w Corsair PSU, and obviously top end ram, so this shouldn't be so damn difficult. Thanks


----------



## dorbot

The fan / temperature thing from months ago is not resolved.

Is there any particular hardware reason that the max temperature for fan control in the bios is 75ºC?

Wouldn't it be more sensible to have it set to match the thermal throttle point of the CPU?

Or is that 75?

I have my fans set to do nothing till 60ºC and even then on idle they spike up occasionally. This leaves a 15 degree Celsius thermal window for 100 percent of the fan modulation. It is not a great deal and takes no account for when I am under load. It is no wonder the mentalist fans sound a bit like my ex ...

Just keep going off for no reason.......

Consider this a "bump" for the fan issue of old.


----------



## gupsterg

@hotstocks

Return/sell Ryzen. Get Intel. I haven't checked, but their offical CPU specs must include the speed of RAM your after?


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @hotstocks
> 
> Return/sell Ryzen. Get Intel. I haven't checked, but their offical CPU specs must include the speed of RAM your after.


Yeah, though it pains me to say it, at this point if you are after a pain free experience get intel.

Its no surprise, no shocker here, intel have had 10 years with no other, the RAM manufacturers pander to intel hardware.

AMD dont have that luxury so basically its up to us to resist to exist.

But we cant give up. If we give up then intel wins again and are free to sit on their laurels charging top dollar for old news for another ten years.

Which will put us 20 years behind a normal schedule rather than the 10 we already suffer. A normal schedule being one where intel dont coerce the complicit.

I dont want that, neither do you, unless you are a big intel shareholder.

I am 40 years old, I will soon be dead. Relatively speaking. 10 years is a significant amount of my life time. I'm pissed at intel because now when i am old and die, I die 10 years before the technological time i would have died before.

******ing progress for profit is not good for the continuation of the species.

But we are up against america here. They have the biggest guns. diplomacy through trump.

Lol.

have to worry its sort of funny.

But hey! No pain, no gain.......


----------



## eyetrippy

These new bios updates are a bit like the emperor's new clothe for my 64gb HyperX.

I may be able to get into windows and run a lot of things, but placing ram under strain results in black screens to restarts.

Black screens can be the kind where you simply unplug hdmi and plug back in and you get display again, or it's a hard crash black screen.

Problem is, this happens at stock, so ram just at 2400.

I have found no combination of voltages or settings that work.

Getting so very tired of this board and system. It's just always been **** somehow and we are now months since release.

Waste of time and money. I'm starting to regret not going Intel /Gigabyte


----------



## IRobot23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @hotstocks
> 
> Return/sell Ryzen. Get Intel. I haven't checked, but their offical CPU specs must include the speed of RAM your after?


lol, also note that : its not 100% that his i7/MB will works with those RAM clock


----------



## dorbot

I like turtles.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMNry4PE93Y


----------



## gupsterg

@IRobot23

I agree







. My post was a flippant/sarcastic reply. Seen so many posts now by hotstocks which are whine after whine. The blocks of text with pretty much zero formatting are







: .

I said it before, if I felt the platform wasn't what I wanted, wasn't delivering what I wanted, I'd bail.

For a while I was stuck at 2933MHz/3200MHz depending on CPU used. I waited to see if firmware stepped up. It has now IMO. Yeah it's not perfect but we're getting there IMO.

I am no fan boi of any vendor.


----------



## Clukos

Another GSAT 1 hour run with tighter timings, seems to perform better than the previous settings:










40000 MB/s instead of 37500 MB/s of the last run


----------



## T800

Are there any particular chips running 4200MHz 7/24 wtih reasonable settings ?

I think 4100MHz is the limit.


----------



## Timur Born

I planed to do a timings table for higher memory straps, but I cannot post anything higher than 3600, even when I decrease REFCLK below 100. 3733 posted once, but I cannot recreate it at the moment. Maybe 9945 will do the trick.


----------



## haszek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyetrippy*
> 
> These new bios updates are a bit like the emperor's new clothe for my 64gb HyperX.
> 
> I may be able to get into windows and run a lot of things, but placing ram under strain results in black screens to restarts.
> 
> Black screens can be the kind where you simply unplug hdmi and plug back in and you get display again, or it's a hard crash black screen.
> 
> Problem is, this happens at stock, so ram just at 2400.
> 
> I have found no combination of voltages or settings that work.
> 
> Getting so very tired of this board and system. It's just always been **** somehow and we are now months since release.
> 
> Waste of time and money. I'm starting to regret not going Intel /Gigabyte


I have the same with my 4 sticks. HCI for a few minutes and video signal is dead. I can still do screenshot of HCI passing without errors.

The only setting working properly during memory stress testing was 2133 ( well at least video signal lasted longer than other settings, didn't have time anymore to fully check).
Tried 1.2 soc,1.5v DDR, various timings, ohms, etc


----------



## dorbot

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EzKXI1u9PYI like turtles.


----------



## eyetrippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haszek*
> 
> I have the same with my 4 sticks. HCI for a few minutes and video signal is dead. I can still do screenshot of HCI passing without errors.
> 
> The only setting working properly during memory stress testing was 2133 ( well at least video signal lasted longer than other settings, didn't have time anymore to fully check).
> Tried 1.2 soc,1.5v DDR, various timings, ohms, etc


Sorry to hear, but at same time glad it's not just me.


----------



## Batuhano

I have some issues about new beta bios 9943 and 9945.

I have Gskill 3600mhz cl14 rams (2x8gb samsung b-die) and I was using my rams @3600Mhz (16-16-16-16-36-75) with bios version 1107 as below.



But after 9943 i just couldn't get this speeds with the same settings in bios. I also tried the CLDO_VDDP: 956, SOC 1.2V, Geardown, manual ram timings etc. and all i got is no boot then boot with default ram settings.

Rams are only working at 3200Mhz CL14 with blck 100. I also tried 3333, 3466 and 3600 with 100 blck but 3333 and 3600 didnt boot with mostly q-Code 55 . with 3466mhz system sometimes booted and mostly didnt.

No other ram ratios worked either. i tried 2666, 2933, 3333 ratios with blck OC to get 3500 and 3600 Mhz and got no boot again.

I also tried 9945 and nothing changed so i flashed back to bios 1107

I changed my settings in bios as i used for 3600mhz and the problem continues unfortunately. with 1107 i was runing my rams at 3500 or 3600 mhz 7/24, now i cant even see Windows login screen.

Any suggestions? Could 9943 bios do a something which can be still effective after flash to 1107?


----------



## dorbot

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EzKXI1u9PY


----------



## cookiedent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> Your memory is a corsair kit 2x8 Gb, but I think you have two kits (32 Gb in total). You must only try two modules in position A2-B2 (see manual) at first.
> http://www.corsair.com/es-es/vengeance-lpx-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c15-memory-kit-black-cmk16gx4m2b3000c15
> 
> Try this settings (for me works with Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 (hynix 2x16 GB) and timings 16-16-16-16-39-69-T1 or 16-17-17-17-35-52-T1 for 2933 Mhz) in 9943:
> 
> BCLK = Auto (best) or 100 Mhz (for me works 101.6 not more)
> ProcODT_SM = 80 or 96 ohms (for me best 80).
> Dram voltage = from 1.35 to 1.45v (for 2933 1.35v is enough for me, boot with 1.45 but unstable at 3066)
> Dram Boot = from 1.35 to 1.45v (for 2933 1.35v is enough for me, boot with 1.45 but unstable at 3066)
> AI overclock = Manual
> DDR frequency = 2933 or best.
> Core Performance Bost CPB = disable.
> 
> Note: Cold boot issues always.
> 
> I wish you good luck with it. Report anyway.


Hi and thanks for your Reply,

yes, you are right. I have two Set´s with 16GB = 32GB, one of them has Hynix Chips, the other one has Micron Chips.
I tried also the position A2-B2 with only one of them, but without any effect, neither the Hynix nor the Micron RAM´s can go faster than 2666.
With the 1107 BIOS I can rise the BCLK up to 107 so that I have a RAM Frequence from 2850 MHz @ CL15.
But that doesn´t work with 9943 or 9945, all BCLK´s over 101 are crashing and all Times cold boot issues.
Maximum Speed was 2666 @ CL17

But by the Way, I installed this two Kit´s on a MSI X99A SLI PLUS @ i7 6800k and both worked fine at 3200 CL14 but for Ryzen - this is a toxic Kombination.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Seeing 3600MHz post/OS stable was so sweet last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


LOL, yes, first time I saw 3600 post I just sat and stared, could not believe it.


----------



## T800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Batuhano*
> 
> I have some issues about new beta bios 9943 and 9945.
> 
> I have Gskill 3600mhz cl14 rams (2x8gb samsung b-die) and I was using my rams @3600Mhz (16-16-16-16-36-75) with bios version 1107 as below.
> 
> 
> 
> But after 9943 i just couldn't get this speeds with the same settings in bios. I also tried the CLDO_VDDP: 956, SOC 1.2V, Geardown, manual ram timings etc. and all i got is no boot then boot with default ram settings.
> 
> Rams are only working at 3200Mhz CL14 with blck 100. I also tried 3333, 3466 and 3600 with 100 blck but 3333 and 3600 didnt boot with mostly q-Code 55 . with 3466mhz system sometimes booted and mostly didnt.
> 
> No other ram ratios worked either. i tried 2666, 2933, 3333 ratios with blck OC to get 3500 and 3600 Mhz and got no boot again.
> 
> I also tried 9945 and nothing changed so i flashed back to bios 1107
> 
> I changed my settings in bios as i used for 3600mhz and the problem continues unfortunately. with 1107 i was runing my rams at 3500 or 3600 mhz 7/24, now i cant even see Windows login screen.
> 
> Any suggestions? Can 9943 bios did a something which can be still effective after flash to 1107?


My PC successfully booted into Windows with Gskill Flare X 3200 C14 2x8GB kit at 3607MHz. After returning back to 1201 from 9943.

And it continues to boot at 3200 C14 after flashing back to 1201.

I observe no such problem like that in my experience.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> But we are up against america here. They have the biggest guns. diplomacy through trump.


Hey now I'm an American!









Edit: And how did you know I have a big gun?


----------



## gupsterg

@Batuhano

Try setting ProcODT as 53.3ohm, that was preset in past UEFI 0081 to 1201. These new UEFIs are as 0079 and prior, ie AMD "code" train ProcODT.

@CeltPC

Yeah I had to pinch myself to know I wasn't dreaming







. But also the wife walked in moaning how I had other things to do besides PC tweaking so I definitely new it was reality







.


----------



## Batuhano

@gupsterg

I already did that thats not worked either.

Can someone (Who has 2x8 samsung b-die rams) share bios settings for 3600mhz with 9943 or 9945 bios?

I'm really confused about bios 1107. Same settings with last day but no go over 3200 mhz now.


----------



## wisepds

Is 1201 best bios than 9443? I'll come back to 1201 because I can't get stability.


----------



## N-Gen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Is 1201 best bios than 9443? I'll come back to 1201 because I can't get stability.


It really depends but so far I'm in your same situation. 1201 has been the best for me so far.


----------



## gupsterg

@Batuhano

My kit:-

CPU: R7 1700 Batch: UA 1713PGT (Malaysia)
RAM: F4-3200C14D-16GTZ (Single rank, Samsung B Die)
MOBO: C6H rev1.03 + UEFI 9943 (had from launch)

How I got 3600MHz:-

i) Started with "blank canvas", ie CMOSCLR but not reflash of UEFI 9943.

ii) Loaded my "base profile" ie has AI Tuner: Manual, BCLK: 100MHz, CPB: Disabled, mobo devices disabled I don't use, fan profiles, etc but no OC setup.

iii) Loaded my "base voltages profile" this is as last profile but manual voltages, ie VBOOT/VDIMM: 1.35V SOC: 0.975V PLL: 1.8V SB: 1.05V.

iv) Tweaked "base voltages profile" to VBOOT/VDIMM: 1.375V SOC: 1.2V, ProcODT: 53.3Ohm.

v) Set timings 16-16-16-16-36, set TrdrdSc_SM to 1.

vi) Applied RAM strap 2933MHz, on repost enter UEFI selected 3333MHZ, on repost enter UEFI selected 3466MHz, on repost enter UEFI selected 3600MHz.

vii) Entered AMD CBS setup 3.8GHz PState 0 OC, Extreme Tweaker page changed CPU voltage mode to offset and set +206mV.

viii) Enter OS, did AIDA64 benches and called it a night.

Not saying will work for all. Just what worked for me. 3200MHz is a memory hole on this CPU, needs CLDO_VDPP 956mV for it to work. Other straps don't.

Thoroughly stress tested 3200MHz+3.8GHz, same with 3333MHz, getting there on 3466MHz and 3600MHz is classed as post/OS stable only yet.


----------



## Cata79

So, 9943 or 45, memory is CMU32GX4M2C3200C16B(2x16gb b-die), can boot to 3200 but unstable with any timings or voltage and it requires proc_odt of 96. Still, memory is fully stable at 3066 and 14-14-14-30, so is a big step forward from 2666 which I could use until this agesa.


----------



## widonwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flyn08*
> 
> Those are benchmarks. Real performance?


Real performance: I have freezes while gaming, lasting 20-30 seconds; my pc keeps working but the game is totally freezed. It happened twice yesterday in a time of 30 minutes.


----------



## gupsterg

@Batuhano

Just as extra information the CPU that did 3600MHz prior to UEFI 9943 was max 2933MHz strap or lower strap with BCLK max 3126MHz. My 1st CPU also was similar, batch: UA 1706PGT (Malaysia), I longer have that to retest. I will soon be testing the 2nd CPU purchased, that did 3200MHz max on past UEFI, batch: UA 1709PGT (Malaysia). All cases highlighted same MOBO/RAM, etc, all R7 1700.


----------



## Firann

Pardon my ignorance but what is bios 9943 / 9945. Is this anew bios? I only know of 1201


----------



## cookiedent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N-Gen*
> 
> It really depends but so far I'm in your same situation. 1201 has been the best for me so far.


Yes, the same by me too


----------



## Flyn08

Anyone are experiencing complitely random system crash with Qcode 8?

I was doing nothing on desktop and bsod. No OC, just ram 3200 and a little - offset.


----------



## T800

When will the official ones of these beta versions coming out ?


----------



## Flyn08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widonwaker*
> 
> Real performance: I have freezes while gaming, lasting 20-30 seconds; my pc keeps working but the game is totally freezed. It happened twice yesterday in a time of 30 minutes.


Sounds like an undervolt problem. Just try to raise it a little bit. You are OC, aren't you?


----------



## widonwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flyn08*
> 
> Sounds like an undervolt problem. Just try to raise it a little bit. You are OC, aren't you?


Yep, 3,85Ghz with 1.373V. I don't think this is undervolt, do you?


----------



## gupsterg

@Flyn08

Search Elmor in the forum search bar. In search results you will see his profile, from his profile page select all posts, you will find UEFI 9943.

This is latest beta UEFI, this includes AEGSA 1.0.0.6, has RAM straps to 4000MHz, allows more than primary timings changes plus you can set 2T. One of the other great new settings is CLDO_VDDP, allows users to dialled out a memory hole.

Q-Code 8 is general CPU/setup instability code. I have seen it triggered due to low SOC or VCORE, RAM stability issue in OS, etc.


----------



## dorbot

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6rBK0BqL2w

yeah. it went beep. the long beep with q code salad.. not the short beep with healthy short q code salad.

She should be a programmer.


----------



## Flyn08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widonwaker*
> 
> Yep, 3,85Ghz with 1.373V. I don't think this is undervolt, do you?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Flyn08
> 
> It might be! it's worth a shot imho
> 
> Search Elmor in the forum search bar. In search results you will see his profile, from his profile page select all posts, you will find UEFI 9943.
> 
> This is latest beta UEFI, this includes AEGSA 1.0.0.6, has RAM straps to 4000MHz, allows more than primary timings changes plus you can set 2T. One of the other great new settings is CLDO_VDDP, allows users to dialled out a memory hole.
> 
> Q-Code 8 is general CPU/setup instability code. I have seen it triggered due to low SOC or VCORE, RAM stability issue in OS, etc.


I'm already using UEFI 9943.
I don't sincerly know what is CLDO_VDDP














or how to deal with it.

i'll give a try to 2T and raise a bit soc / core voltages. Hoping for the best. Thank to god i have had just saved my work when it crashed! Otherwise you would have probably hear my hot italian nature LOL


----------



## T800

Does anyone know CMK16GX4M2B4266C19R this Corsair LPX kit is single rank Samsung B or not ?

I thought it's a dual rank kit but I don't know???


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flyn08*
> 
> I'm already using UEFI 9943.
> I don't sincerly know what is CLDO_VDDP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or how to deal with it.
> 
> i'll give a try to 2T and raise a bit soc / core voltages. Hoping for the best. Thank to god i have had just saved my work when it crashed! Otherwise you would have probably hear my hot italian nature LOL


For 2T, you need to set Geardown to disabled, otherwise the BIOS sets it to 1T anyway.


----------



## Flyn08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> For 2T, you need to set Geardown to disabled, otherwise the BIOS sets it to 1T anyway.


I was already on 2T. At this point I'll just try to bump vcore a little...I'm not much confident though.


----------



## wisepds

@Targonis.. what recomendation can you give me for a GSkill 2x8 Gb 3200 CL14 GTZ samsung b-die


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> @Targonis.. what recomendation can you give me for a GSkill 2x8 Gb 3200 CL14 GTZ samsung b-die


I am far from being an authority. You may want to use the free version of Thaiphoon Burner to get more information about your RAM. Hitting 3200 SHOULD be fairly easy with a SOC of 1.15 and .1.35 volts for your RAM on 9943 or 9945. You can try to bump your memory from 14 to 16 for the latency and see if that helps. Also, try different values for ProcODT, from the lowest up to 80(shouldn't need to go higher than that).

2x8 B-die is EASY compared to Hynix 2x16 16 latency M-die(Which is what I have)


----------



## Decoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flyn08*
> 
> Anyone are experiencing complitely random system crash with Qcode 8?
> 
> I was doing nothing on desktop and bsod. No OC, just ram 3200 and a little - offset.


I think I've had the same, and my impression was that I had enabled power saving features in the bios, and using "Balanced powerplan" with 50% cpu power set on idle. I also had tweaked the cpu and soc voltage in bios, with a negative value.

So.. for the time being, I am using a powerplan with 100% cpu power.


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Yeah, lol.
> Its all you can do really.
> Apart from moaning about it a lot in the vain hope it might change something.
> 
> Like Elmor said in his rather eloquent open letter about reviewers being at fault for not raking MoBo manufactures over the coals for making crap boards and giving them all great reviews. Its the same for MoBo software. Its just a shame that it is the accepted norm for most semi intelligent people to just never install it in the first place because they know its just going to cause problems. Its sad.
> 
> Another thing that pisses me off is the need to integrate everything into one package that doesn't work when standalone software used to work fine.
> I can identify the tasks I require and cherry pick the software to address it by myself. I really want to see a small lightweight fan control application.
> Thats all. I dont need any of that other crap, just fan control. I'm sure everyone here wants to address the bonkers fan behaviour.
> Setting a 15ºC temperature window in the bios just to keep your fans from sounding like a gas turbine is a ******* joke.
> 
> lol..lol.lolololl.rofl.lmao.chuckles.


Get this:

http://klocmansoftware.weebly.com/download.html

It's called Bulk Crap Uninstaller.

Mel


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Yeah, though it pains me to say it, at this point if you are after a pain free experience get intel.
> Its no surprise, no shocker here, intel have had 10 years with no other, the RAM manufacturers pander to intel hardware.
> AMD dont have that luxury so basically its up to us to resist to exist.
> But we cant give up. If we give up then intel wins again and are free to sit on their laurels charging top dollar for old news for another ten years.
> Which will put us 20 years behind a normal schedule rather than the 10 we already suffer. A normal schedule being one where intel dont coerce the complicit.
> I dont want that, neither do you, unless you are a big intel shareholder.
> 
> I am 40 years old, I will soon be dead. Relatively speaking. 10 years is a significant amount of my life time. I'm pissed at intel because now when i am old and die, I die 10 years before the technological time i would have died before.
> ******ing progress for profit is not good for the continuation of the species.
> 
> But we are up against america here. They have the biggest guns. diplomacy through trump.
> 
> Lol.
> have to worry its sort of funny.
> 
> But hey! No pain, no gain.......


40 Years OLD???

Yer a young whippersnapper.....

Mel


----------



## dorbot

I used bulk crap uninstaller but the services remained. Though I do like the name. it is fitting.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T800*
> 
> When will the official ones of these beta versions coming out ?


9943 and 9945 are only the first batch of 1.0.0.6 BIOS versions. 0079 was 1.0.0.4a, with 0081-0083 released shortly after, and eventually 0081 turned into 1106 ----> 1107. The lack of "Auto" values in the 994x set shows that we will need at least 1-3 more beta versions before a release would be considered.

Now, you SHOULD know there is a rather large event that the people at Asus are getting ready for, and Elmor indicated he would have very little time until after the event, so we should NOT expect anything new until at least June 2nd.


----------



## lordzed83

Ye those betas need work for the auto settings ect.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Batuhano
> 
> My kit:-
> 
> CPU: R7 1700 Batch: UA 1713PGT (Malaysia)
> RAM: F4-3200C14D-16GTZ (Single rank, Samsung B Die)
> MOBO: C6H rev1.03 + UEFI 9943 (had from launch)
> 
> How I got 3600MHz:-
> 
> i) Started with "blank canvas", ie CMOSCLR but not reflash of UEFI 9943.
> 
> ii) Loaded my "base profile" ie has AI Tuner: Manual, BCLK: 100MHz, CPB: Disabled, mobo devices disabled I don't use, fan profiles, etc but no OC setup.
> 
> iii) Loaded my "base voltages profile" this is as last profile but manual voltages, ie VBOOT/VDIMM: 1.35V SOC: 0.975V PLL: 1.8V SB: 1.05V.
> 
> iv) Tweaked "base voltages profile" to VBOOT/VDIMM: 1.375V SOC: 1.2V, ProcODT: 53.3Ohm.
> 
> v) Set timings 16-16-16-16-36, set TrdrdSc_SM to 1.
> 
> vi) Applied RAM strap 2933MHz, on repost enter UEFI selected 3333MHZ, on repost enter UEFI selected 3466MHz, on repost enter UEFI selected 3600MHz.
> 
> vii) Entered AMD CBS setup 3.8GHz PState 0 OC, Extreme Tweaker page changed CPU voltage mode to offset and set +206mV.
> 
> viii) Enter OS, did AIDA64 benches and called it a night.
> 
> Not saying will work for all. Just what worked for me. 3200MHz is a memory hole on this CPU, needs CLDO_VDPP 956mV for it to work. Other straps don't.
> 
> Thoroughly stress tested 3200MHz+3.8GHz, same with 3333MHz, getting there on 3466MHz and 3600MHz is classed as post/OS stable only yet.


lol - manual ram training... you forgot one step:

ix) press clrcmos and repeat again.


----------



## Kriant

Did some more tweaking to try to run my gskills at 3200 speeds with 9945 bios - I get thrown back to 2133 no matter what I've tried to so far.

I have the following kit:

G.SKILL TridentZ Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14D-32GTZ

Any suggestions on how to get to the fabled land of 3200 and 14-14-14-34 timings?

So far my best with 9945 is 2933 with 14-13-13-13-30-1T.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Did some more tweaking to try to run my gskills at 3200 speeds with 9945 bios - I get thrown back to 2133 no matter what I've tried to so far.
> 
> I have the following kit:
> 
> G.SKILL TridentZ Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14D-32GTZ
> 
> Any suggestions on how to get to the fabled land of 3200 and 14-14-14-34 timings?
> 
> So far my best with 9945 is 2933 with 14-13-13-13-30-1T.


I noticed my 2 gskill kits only boot at straps higher than 2666 with 2 prodocts. I can make it to windows with 3 of them but 1 of them just craps out after windows loads. You can just try to find the one that works for you. My corsair kit still will not go over 2666


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Did some more tweaking to try to run my gskills at 3200 speeds with 9945 bios - I get thrown back to 2133 no matter what I've tried to so far.
> 
> I have the following kit:
> 
> G.SKILL TridentZ Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14D-32GTZ
> 
> Any suggestions on how to get to the fabled land of 3200 and 14-14-14-34 timings?
> 
> So far my best with 9945 is 2933 with 14-13-13-13-30-1T.


CLDO_VDDP is likely to be the trick... but it's too embarrassing to detail the goofy manner in which it is set.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> CLDO_VDDP is likely to be the trick... but it's too embarrassing to detail the goofy manner in which it is set.


Sooo basically slide around 900-1000 mv and pray that it works







?

P.S. given the price I paid for the kit, 2933 with 14-13-13-13-30-1T isn't all that bad, but I would love to get a solid 3000+ without going back to older bios and messing with blck.


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Ye those betas need work for the auto settings ect.


A lot of work...


----------



## huyee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Sooo basically slide around 900-1000 mv and pray that it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> P.S. given the price I paid for the kit, 2933 with 14-13-13-13-30-1T isn't all that bad, but I would love to get a solid 3000+ without going back to older bios and messing with blck.


Did you try ProcODT 96Ohm? It helps my DS Hynix to boot with 3200 but not stable. Maybe b-die would get better luck.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Sooo basically slide around 900-1000 mv and pray that it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> P.S. given the price I paid for the kit, 2933 with 14-13-13-13-30-1T isn't all that bad, but I would love to get a solid 3000+ without going back to older bios and messing with blck.


2933c14 is not bad. this is on 2666 with bclk? Honestly, running 3466c14 with 2666 and 130 BCLK just works too easy and the cpu is very solid as is the graphics subsystem.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huyee*
> 
> Did you try ProcODT 96Ohm? It helps my DS Hynix to boot with 3200 but not stable. Maybe b-die would get better luck.


Is that safe. Haddock once mentioned never go over 80 unless ln2.


----------



## huyee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Is that safe. Haddock once mentioned never go over 80 unless ln2.


From what I gathered here, it should be fine. Not sure why he said that in the video.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 2933c14 is not bad. this is on 2666 with bclk? Honestly, running 3466c14 with 2666 and 130 BCLK just works too easy and the cpu is very solid as is the graphics subsystem.


That's on 2933 strap with no bclk tweaking involved.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> That's on 2933 strap with no bclk tweaking involved.


Have you tried the lower ram strap with bclk? 130 seems to be a sweetspot, as does 2666 ram timings. I mean, I really try to find the sweetspot for any rig rather than force conditions (which you can do for sure) that leads to conditional performance and stability.
simply drop the ram one notch, raise bclk and lower multiplier to match your bclk 100 voltages. Most you may need is a bump in PLL but that is unlikely. (no pstate OC unless you adjust the voltage per state)


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Have you tried the lower ram strap with bclk? 130 seems to be a sweetspot, as does 2666 ram timings. I mean, I really try to find the sweetspot for any rig rather than force conditions (which you can do for sure) that leads to conditional performance and stability.
> simply drop the ram one notch, raise bclk and lower multiplier to match your bclk 100 voltages. Most you may need is a bump in PLL but that is unlikely. (no pstate OC unless you adjust the voltage per state)


Do your Titans run with PCI-E Gen 3 preset just fine with bclk 130?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Do your Titans run with PCI-E Gen 3 preset just fine with bclk 130?


haven't run TXPs or TXps on this rig yet, but an ASUS Strix 1080Ti runs very well.







It's still air cooled, so unless I drag the EXC-800 over I can;lt run the other pascal cards. I do have an RX580 coming in today and hope to have an all AMD rig up soon.


----------



## MrBreeze

Can I just poll quickly, what kinds of default VCore have people been getting with R7 chips and optimized settings? Curious for both BIOS readings and multimeter measurements...


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Tried a lot of "stuff", nothing made sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , this was virtually all day spent on tweaks for 3466MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Then had to knock CPU OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> ACB 3.2GHz (+200mV) passed IBT AVX 3466MHz custom 13312MB.
> 
> ACB 3.6GHz (+200mV) passed IBT AVX 3466MHz custom 13312MB.
> 
> ACB 3.6GHz (+200mV) failed IBT AVX 3466MHz custom 13312MB when I tried lowering SOC from 1.2V to 1.1V (latter voltage used for 1hr GSAT pass with 3.8GHz CPU).
> 
> ACB 3.6GHz (+200mV) passed IBT AVX 3466MHz custom 13312MB SOC back to 1.2V.
> 
> ACB 3.7GHz (+200mV) failed IBT AVX 3466MHz custom 13312MB.
> 
> Currently testing ACB 3.6GHz IBT AVX 3466MHz custom 13312MB SOC: 1.2V and knocking out the VDIMM/VBOOT: 1.375V which the GSAT 1hr pass did not have (1.35V).
> 
> Seeing 3600MHz post/OS stable was so sweet last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


i have gotten weird inconsistent results too. I will be trying to raise my Vcore until I can pass Y-cruncher reliably. Same settings sometimes passed and sometimes didn't its weird.


----------



## Atingleee

Hey guys, was able to get my Hynix RAM to 3400mhz stable last night. However today I received two BSOD's with "System service exception" being shown. Could this be a result of my RAM or something else? First crash occurred just watching a youtube video. Second was while I was streaming to twitch (so embarrassing). At a loss here :/


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> r4mon any chance you could do a text file dump of those bios settings for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i must be doing something really wrong as my pstates do not downclock at all(its stable at 4g ibtavx and all and scores are there) but it would be nice to let it have a rest now and then.


The configs in my post ARE the text dump  Plus the AMD CBS settings, which aren't included in the dump. Anything not listed is left at the defaults.

If you aren't downclocking, you probably touched the CPU multiplier or the vCore directly. You need to leave them at the defaults and use vCore offset.


----------



## kaseki

Post 16821 Supplemental

Parameters reported in thread 16821 seem to stick. Each soft cold boot works immediately. Hard cold boot (PSU depowered overnight) today caused two or three quick POST tries, followed by a successful POST and boot to Linux. Restarting to BIOS shows that the DRAM speed is still 3200.


----------



## MrBreeze

Please pretty please post some stock voltages as listed in BIOS guys? I feel like this is a chip problem and not a BIOS/board problem but want some confirmation before I RMA *another* chip.


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samaelestevez*
> 
> I'm also exactly in the same boat... I have over 12 hours trying every little setting that could possibly get it stable at 3200mhz cl14 to no avail.


Yeah, same over here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> I don't know what you tried, but my F4-3600C16-32GTZR is basically the same memory. I've only O/C my memory to 3200Mhz and haven't touched the CPU.
> 
> Ram voltage for boot and operating was input as 1.35v.
> Soc voltage was manually input as 1.000 volts.
> Memory timing manually input was 14-14-14-14-34-48-2T (Geardown disabled)
> ProODT_SM and ProcODT = 36.9
> Fail_CNT = 3
> 
> I think those were all the important settings.


I have to use ProODT at 96 but I use exactly your same timings, including the 2T setting with Geardown disabled. I can't get my RAM to work (even at 3066) with 1T.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samaelestevez*
> 
> nice setup you have over there!!!
> 
> *I think the reason why yours is stable at 3200 and ours is not may be attributed to your 4x8 single rank b-die. We are trying 2x16 dual rank b-die.
> 
> Our memory posts 100% of the time at 3200 but is unstable no matter what timing or voltage we throw at it.*


Exactly!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Installed that AIsuite after deliberating for a while. Unsurprisingly, it didn't work, access violation on boot.
> Also, as ever, after uninstalling I find again that the comedy ASUS software engineers see fit to leave behind a %^&%tonne of unused services and orphan processes.
> Didn't see any scheduled tasks but may be wrong, The registry is no doubt full of more Asus **** aswell.
> 
> Here. We go. Again.
> 
> Its pretty pathetic really.
> 
> C:\Windows\system32>sc delete ashmcomsvc
> 
> [SC] DeleteService SUCCESS
> 
> C:\Windows\system32>sc delete assysctrlservice
> 
> [SC] DeleteService SUCCESS
> 
> C:\Windows\system32>sc delete asusfancontrolservice
> 
> [SC] DeleteService SUCCESS
> C:\Windows\system32>
> 
> Probably missed some other secret fail sauce, carefully hidden by those very entertaining and creatively devious (deviant perhaps?) Asus "software engineers".


Well, I installed AI Suite on a clean install of Windows 10 RS2. And when I want to update it, what I always do is uninstall it using Revo Uninstaller Pro to get rid of some leftovers. Then I restart my system and install the updated version. I haven't had major gripes with AI Suite for a long time now. It's just that I was patient until I gave it a shot on Ryzen because I knew it may have caused issues with older versions of AI Suite.
Also, I customize the installation, along with the main component I only install DIP5 and System Information. Then, I use the Task Scheduler to disable the following components from ASUS to load at windows startup: *ASUS DIPAwayMode* and *GpuFanHelper*.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I planed to do a timings table for higher memory straps, but I cannot post anything higher than 3600, even when I decrease REFCLK below 100. 3733 posted once, but I cannot recreate it at the moment. Maybe 9945 will do the trick.


You know what? You've got me an idea. One thing I haven't tried is set REFCLK below 100. I don't really want to OC it because of my M.2 SSD.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Did some more tweaking to try to run my gskills at 3200 speeds with 9945 bios - I get thrown back to 2133 no matter what I've tried to so far.
> 
> I have the following kit:
> 
> G.SKILL TridentZ Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14D-32GTZ
> 
> Any suggestions on how to get to the fabled land of 3200 and 14-14-14-34 timings?
> 
> So far my best with 9945 is 2933 with 14-13-13-13-30-1T.


I can run those same sticks at 3066MHz with 14-14-14-34-48-2T (Geardown disabled)
VSOC: 1.10v
VDRAM: 1.35v
VDRAM Boot: 1.40v
ProODT: 96
CLDO_VDDP: 937mV

Set your voltages, ProODT and CLDO_VDDP values first leaving the RAM timings on Auto. Save and reboot. Start with 2600 or 2800 RAM bootstrap and work your way up with each repost after saving and restarting from the UEFI settings. Finally try to fine tune your timings.
Good luck!


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> Yeah, same over here.
> I have to use ProODT at 96 but I use exactly your same timings, including the 2T setting with Geardown disabled. I can't get my RAM to work (even at 3066) with 1T.


It is my understanding that the more sticks of RAM you use, the lower your ProcODT should be.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> Yeah, same over here.
> I have to use ProODT at 96 but I use exactly your same timings, including the 2T setting with Geardown disabled. I can't get my RAM to work (even at 3066) with 1T.
> 
> 
> 
> It is my understanding that the more sticks of RAM you use, the lower your ProcODT should be.
Click to expand...

In the first mention of this, Raja reported using 80 ohms with 2 x 16. Others since then have used 80 and a 96 that I recall. I am using 80, but haven't yet tried to tune it or other memory parameters for lower timings than the 16-... 2T that I'm running with at present.

This is not to say that your logic is wrong; more loads could lower the impedance at the memory end of the transmission line. However, maybe the 16 GB sticks are buffered differently.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> @elmor
> Do you mean in general or specifically on AM4 platform? 2666 at low latency should work for Hynix but I wouldn't be so sure about higher frequency at the moment.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> I have Hynix. It works and boots at 3200MHz no problem with the latest BIOS. Even with very old BIOSes, my Hynix RAM worked at 3200MHz. It didn't always want to boot, but if it did boot, it always worked properly.


Well, I have Hynix (2X16 gb CORSAIR CMK32GX4M2B3000C15R - Dual-Channel/Dual-Rank/Two-DIMM) and when PC boot it works, but 3 or 4 coold boots if it start and sometimes it came back to default (2133 from 2933) after 4 cold boot.

With bios 1107 only one cold boot, with 9943 -> 3 or 4 ?¿ and only when it works.

By the way, the variable CLDO_VDDP *does not work at all or at least I do not see any changes*, I tried with 900, 920, 930, 937, 940, 942, 945, 950, 955, 960 and 1000 (with this last error and go to BIOS).
NOTE: If you ask if I have configured it (CLDO_VDDP) correctly then yes.


----------



## poisson21

For me , 4*16 gb of F4-3200c14-64GTZ , the best ProODT setting is 60 Ohms.
If you want to test different setting , i found that the changes are reflected in the result of cinebench 15r. I can boot from 43 Ohms to 96 Ohms but loose up to 50 points to the bench with an incorrect ProODT.
The real change for me to boot with factory timing each time was CLDO_VDDP, if i'm not at 960 mV , it's F9 infinite boot loop, at 960 mV i boot at first time everytime.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> lol


In reference to problems with ASUS software (AI,,,,)
I don't understand what them use for programming (visual basic, java... ). There other programing tools best and some free.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> i have gotten weird inconsistent results too. I will be trying to raise my Vcore until I can pass Y-cruncher reliably. Same settings sometimes passed and sometimes didn't its weird.


Y-Cruncher not an issue for me. HCI Memtest passed on tighter RAM timings/lower SOC than GSAT on 3466MHz. It is only IBT AVX left for me to nail.

The weird results were with 3.8GHz CPU coupled with 3466MHz. Now this is fitting in with what Timur Born stated. He found each "element" was stable of OC on it's own, when combined it destabilized. So he then tweaked it a bit by lowering OC a notch or so and upping voltage a notch or so.

I just decided to go back to 3.2GHz and increase upwards. I did get a 5x pass on 3.7GHz, but then another run it failed, this was with +237mV CPU. 3.6GHz seems the max I can stabilize with 3466MHz







. I have run out of voltage headroom to cross the hump of CPU OC combined with high speed RAM to pass IBT AVX high RAM usage IMO







.

Why I think this is from looking back at CPU/RAM OC behavior. Upto 3200MHz I only adjusted SOC, CPU kept same OC and VCORE (3.8GHz/+206mV). I had rock solid stability in all stress apps. 3333MHz needed +237mV to hold 3.8GHz, as well as SOC increase, so basically the break point IMO. 3333MHz has been reasonable for SOC as well 1.075V, also sound on reboots warm/cold. 3466MHz strap I thought I had eradicated the Q-Code: F9 with looser timings than initial testing on Sunday, but sadly back today







.

I'd say 3333MHz is not at all shabby, considering how this CPU was stuck at 2933MHz strap / 3126MHz with BCLK tweak on UEFI prior to 9943.

Continuing working on tweaking strap 3466MHz still, so I'll let you know what goes on







.


----------



## eyetrippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poisson21*
> 
> For me , 4*16 gb of F4-3200c14-64GTZ , the best ProODT setting is 60 Ohms.
> If you want to test different setting , i found that the changes are reflected in the result of cinebench 15r. I can boot from 43 Ohms to 96 Ohms but loose up to 50 points to the bench with an incorrect ProODT.
> The real change for me to boot with factory timing each time was CLDO_VDDP, if i'm not at 960 mV , it's F9 infinite boot loop, at 960 mV i boot at first time everytime.


Can you run a full set of HCI memtest without black screens?

Occt linpack avx should also do it.

Am on 9945, and getting black screens with 64gb under any substantial load.

I know one other on here is as well, but trying to find out if is general issue with 4 sticks ram.


----------



## SaiKamalDoss

Hello Guys... I am on 9945 bios and I am happy that finally my F4-3200C14D-32GTZ is running 14c at 3200mhz... however, CPUZ saying the ram is set to T1 and even after changing in bios to T2 it shill shows T1... any idea whats wrong with my setup ? and how do I know if it is T1 or T2 when it comes to performance.

And is there a way to run ram at 3600mhz ? 16 or 18 should be ok right ?

Can some one export text file and post it here if you are already running 3600 so that I can try that ?


----------



## Randa71

Sorry guys, with bios 9943 which is default value for ProcODT if left in Auto?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaiKamalDoss*
> 
> Hello Guys... I am on 9945 bios and I am happy that finally my F4-3200C14D-32GTZ is running 14c at 3200mhz... however, CPUZ saying the ram is set to T1 and even after changing in bios to T2 it shill shows T1... any idea whats wrong with my setup ? and how do I know if it is T1 or T2 when it comes to performance.
> 
> And is there a way to run ram at 3600mhz ? 16 or 18 should be ok right ?
> 
> Can some one export text file and post it here if you are already running 3600 so that I can try that ?


Geardown has to be disabled to get 2T.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randa71*
> 
> Sorry guys, with bios 9943 which is default value for ProcODT if left in Auto?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


I believe someone pointed out here that it is AMD that selects the procODT resistance in Auto.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> @elmor
> Do you mean in general or specifically on AM4 platform? 2666 at low latency should work for Hynix but I wouldn't be so sure about higher frequency at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> I have Hynix. It works and boots at 3200MHz no problem with the latest BIOS. Even with very old BIOSes, my Hynix RAM worked at 3200MHz. It didn't always want to boot, but if it did boot, it always worked properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I have Hynix (2X16 gb CORSAIR CMK32GX4M2B3000C15R - Dual-Channel/Dual-Rank/Two-DIMM) and when PC boot it works, but 3 or 4 coold boots if it start and sometimes it came back to default (2133 from 2933) after 4 cold boot.
> 
> With bios 1107 only one cold boot, with 9943 -> 3 or 4 ?¿ and only when it works.
> 
> By the way, the variable CLDO_VDDP *does not work at all or at least I do not see any changes*, I tried with 900, 920, 930, 937, 940, 942, 945, 950, 955, 960 and 1000 (with this last error and go to BIOS).
> NOTE: If you ask if I have configured it (CLDO_VDDP) correctly then yes.
Click to expand...

Did you boot from the off condition after each change? We are told that at present these values do not stick until that happens.


----------



## Batuhano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Batuhano
> 
> Just as extra information the CPU that did 3600MHz prior to UEFI 9943 was max 2933MHz strap or lower strap with BCLK max 3126MHz. My 1st CPU also was similar, batch: UA 1706PGT (Malaysia), I longer have that to retest. I will soon be testing the 2nd CPU purchased, that did 3200MHz max on past UEFI, batch: UA 1709PGT (Malaysia). All cases highlighted same MOBO/RAM, etc, all R7 1700.


Got some progress with bios 9943







Intresting that only strap is 3466 for me to get high mem speeds (as you can see I'm using blck 101)

Here is the first results :


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> @elmor
> Do you mean in general or specifically on AM4 platform? 2666 at low latency should work for Hynix but I wouldn't be so sure about higher frequency at the moment.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> I have Hynix. It works and boots at 3200MHz no problem with the latest BIOS. Even with very old BIOSes, my Hynix RAM worked at 3200MHz. It didn't always want to boot, but if it did boot, it always worked properly.


Well, I have Hynix (2X16 gb CORSAIR CMK32GX4M2B3000C15R) and when PC boot it works, but 3 or 4 coold boots if it start and sometimes it came back to default (2133 from 2933) after 4 cold boot.

With bios 1107 only one cold boot, with 9943 -> 3 or 4 ?¿ and only when it works.

By the way, the variable CLDO_VDDP *does not work at all or at least I do not see any changes*, I tried with 900, 920, 930, 937, 940, 942, 945, 950, 955, 960 and 1000 (with this last error already the BIOS).
NOTE: If you ask if I have configured it correctly then yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Did you boot from the off condition after each change? We are told that at present these values do not stick until that happens.


Yes, I reset+save and after go to bios again and cold boot (turn off)


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Do your Titans run with PCI-E Gen 3 preset just fine with bclk 130?


You know its not running g3 but 2.5g pass 105bclk right??


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> You know its not running g3 but 2.5g pass 105bclk right??


It runs gen3 if you manually set it to run gen3


----------



## lordzed83

Nope check in actual windows. Even if u set 3 still goes 2.5 i know cause got more than anyone settings on manual even ones that do nothing








More about bclk oc and what speed pcie runs at

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/overclocking-amd-ryzen,5011-3.html

Best option would be 104.8 or 144.8 for max pcie transfers.


----------



## 1nterceptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Hmm I seem to recall that over at OC3D, when Tim reviewed that AIO, he talked about a smoothing function in the software, which he praised because it got rid of constant fan speed cycling.


You are right, there is a "smoothing option" in CAM software... On the other hand, CAM by itself can be quite a bit buggy, sometimes it wont auto-start, sometimes it cannot login to your account, sometimes it can delete your custom fan profile and so on... But, when it works - it works well









Concerning the latest 2 beta bioses, i see many people having problems, at least ones with sammy b-die ram. Well, 9945 did wonders for me and my ram (g.skill ripjaws v, sammy e-die, dual rank). With earlier bios versions i coulden't get 1mhz past 2666, no matter what i did. Even 9943 didn't help, but with 9945 i booted with 2993 on the first try. After some time tweaking the voltages and latencies, i managed to get 3200mhz cl16 1t. I'll leave it at that for now...


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Y-Cruncher not an issue for me. HCI Memtest passed on tighter RAM timings/lower SOC than GSAT on 3466MHz. It is only IBT AVX left for me to nail.
> 
> The weird results were with 3.8GHz CPU coupled with 3466MHz. Now this is fitting in with what Timur Born stated. He found each "element" was stable of OC on it's own, when combined it destabilized. So he then tweaked it a bit by lowering OC a notch or so and upping voltage a notch or so.
> 
> I just decided to go back to 3.2GHz and increase upwards. I did get a 5x pass on 3.7GHz, but then another run it failed, this was with +237mV CPU. 3.6GHz seems the max I can stabilize with 3466MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have run out of voltage headroom to cross the hump of CPU OC combined with high speed RAM to pass IBT AVX high RAM usage IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Why I think this is from looking back at CPU/RAM OC behavior. Upto 3200MHz I only adjusted SOC, CPU kept same OC and VCORE (3.8GHz/+206mV). I had rock solid stability in all stress apps. 3333MHz needed +237mV to hold 3.8GHz, as well as SOC increase, so basically the break point IMO. 3333MHz has been reasonable for SOC as well 1.075V, also sound on reboots warm/cold. 3466MHz strap I thought I had eradicated the Q-Code: F9 with looser timings than initial testing on Sunday, but sadly back today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'd say 3333MHz is not at all shabby, considering how this CPU was stuck at 2933MHz strap / 3126MHz with BCLK tweak on UEFI prior to 9943.
> 
> Continuing working on tweaking strap 3466MHz still, so I'll let you know what goes on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm assuming you would want to keep 3.8ghz if you can't reach stability at 3466 right? So you'll settle for 3333?

I just passed 15 passes of Y-Cruncher but with CPU offset +150mV, SOC 1.1v, and DDR 1.43v. This is at 32gb (4x8) 3433 @ 16-15-15-35-1T.

I have not run IBT AVX, but I'm betting I would need to go higher.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaiKamalDoss*
> 
> Hello Guys... I am on 9945 bios and I am happy that finally my F4-3200C14D-32GTZ is running 14c at 3200mhz... however, CPUZ saying the ram is set to T1 and even after changing in bios to T2 it shill shows T1... any idea whats wrong with my setup ? and how do I know if it is T1 or T2 when it comes to performance.
> 
> And is there a way to run ram at 3600mhz ? 16 or 18 should be ok right ?
> 
> Can some one export text file and post it here if you are already running 3600 so that I can try that ?


Geardown MUST be disabled for 2T operation. Auto or Enabled for Geardown will result in 1T.


----------



## poisson21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyetrippy*
> 
> Can you run a full set of HCI memtest without black screens?
> 
> Occt linpack avx should also do it.
> 
> Am on 9945, and getting black screens with 64gb under any substantial load.
> 
> I know one other on here is as well, but trying to find out if is general issue with 4 sticks ram.


I can run a full set of HCI memtest to 400% without any error, but Occt linpack avx is a no go (for ibt i bsod after i finished and close the program ??)
But in normal use i don't stress my rig that much so i don't really care.


----------



## The Stilt

The best option is to disable both GearDownMode and Cmd2t (i.e. 1T). It results in some additional performance, compared to GDM enabled and 1T (i.e the default config >= 2666MHz).

Also odd tCL & tCWL timings should be avoided as they are slower than even tCL & tCWL timings, despite the effective latency is lower (i.e. CL14-14-14 @ 3200MHz is faster than CL13-13-13 at the same speed).


----------



## Targonis

I am running a 2x16GB Hynix M-die configuration, 16 latency stuff, 3200. With 9943 and 9945, I can get it to run at either 1T or 2T at 2933 now, 2T for 3066. I still need to compare the performance of it at 1T at 2933 vs 2T at 2933 vs 2T at 3066, but this is the first time I have been stable at 2933, so this stuff is all better, except that performance as a whole seems a bit lower when benchmarking.

Is there a good way to get the proper timing information and make sure it is in the BIOS properly, just to make sure the automatically set sub-timings are correct? The Asus Memtweakit tool may show stuff, but is it showing the current settings, or the raw info the memory SHOULD be set to?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The best option is to disable both GearDownMode and Cmd2t (i.e. 1T). It results in some additional performance, compared to GDM enabled and 1T (i.e the default config >= 2666MHz).
> 
> Also odd tCL & tCCL timings should be avoided as they are slower than even tCL & tCWL timings, despite the effective latency is lower (i.e. CL14-14-14 @ 3200MHz is faster than CL13-13-13 at the same speed).


Edit: you meant that 1T (with geardown disabled is better) than 1T (with geardown enabled). 2T (with geardown disabled) being the slowest.

For odd timings, does that apply to all timings? So instead of 16-15-15-35, 16-16-16-36 would be better? Or does it only apply to tCL and tCWL timings?

I am currently running 16-15-15-35-1T @ 3466. Should I move to 16-16-16-36?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Edit: you meant that 1T (with geardown disabled is better) than 1T (with geardown enabled). 2T (with geardown disabled) being the slowest.
> 
> For odd timings, does that apply to all timings? So instead of 16-15-15-35, 16-16-16-36 would be better? Or does it only apply to tCL and tCWL timings?
> 
> I am currently running 16-15-15-35-1T @ 3466. Should I move to 16-16-16-36?


Yes, exactly that.

I haven't seen it affecting any other timings but the tCL & tCWL. In some cases odd tCWL doesn't just affect the performance, but also stability.


----------



## lordzed83

And in other news im testing 3636mhzcl18


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The best option is to disable both GearDownMode and Cmd2t (i.e. 1T). It results in some additional performance, compared to GDM enabled and 1T (i.e the default config >= 2666MHz).
> 
> Also odd tCL & tCCL timings should be avoided as they are slower than even tCL & tCWL timings, despite the effective latency is lower (i.e. CL14-14-14 @ 3200MHz is faster than CL13-13-13 at the same speed).


Is this for BIOS 9943 or every single BIOS for the am4 platform?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> By the way, the variable CLDO_VDDP *does not work at all or at least I do not see any changes*, I tried with 900, 920, 930, 937, 940, 942, 945, 950, 955, 960 and 1000 (with this last error already the BIOS).
> NOTE: If you ask if I have configured it correctly then yes.
> Yes, I reset+save and after go to bios again and cold boot (turn off)


Try values below 900mV if it can´t post above that 900mV, my PC does only post at in the range of (890-885)mV, have it posting every time at 888mV.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Y-Cruncher not an issue for me. HCI Memtest passed on tighter RAM timings/lower SOC than GSAT on 3466MHz. It is only IBT AVX left for me to nail.
> 
> The weird results were with 3.8GHz CPU coupled with 3466MHz. Now this is fitting in with what Timur Born stated. He found each "element" was stable of OC on it's own, when combined it destabilized. So he then tweaked it a bit by lowering OC a notch or so and upping voltage a notch or so.
> 
> I just decided to go back to 3.2GHz and increase upwards. I did get a 5x pass on 3.7GHz, but then another run it failed, this was with +237mV CPU. 3.6GHz seems the max I can stabilize with 3466MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have run out of voltage headroom to cross the hump of CPU OC combined with high speed RAM to pass IBT AVX high RAM usage IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Why I think this is from looking back at CPU/RAM OC behavior. Upto 3200MHz I only adjusted SOC, CPU kept same OC and VCORE (3.8GHz/+206mV). I had rock solid stability in all stress apps. 3333MHz needed +237mV to hold 3.8GHz, as well as SOC increase, so basically the break point IMO. 3333MHz has been reasonable for SOC as well 1.075V, also sound on reboots warm/cold. 3466MHz strap I thought I had eradicated the Q-Code: F9 with looser timings than initial testing on Sunday, but sadly back today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'd say 3333MHz is not at all shabby, considering how this CPU was stuck at 2933MHz strap / 3126MHz with BCLK tweak on UEFI prior to 9943.
> 
> Continuing working on tweaking strap 3466MHz still, so I'll let you know what goes on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Try raising 1.8V PLL and see if that brings stability. My guess is 1.82V-1.85V.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Is this for BIOS 9943 or every single BIOS for the am4 platform?


Most likely it affects all of the current firmware versions for the memory controller.
I've tested it on all of the recent versions.

9943 and 9945 are definitely affected.


----------



## AlderaaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> So, 9943 or 45, memory is CMU32GX4M2C3200C16B(2x16gb b-die), can boot to 3200 but unstable with any timings or voltage and it requires proc_odt of 96. Still, memory is fully stable at 3066 and 14-14-14-30, so is a big step forward from 2666 which I could use until this agesa.


Hello,

Could you please elaborate at bit more as to what custom BIOS settings you've used to get your RAM kit 3066MHz stable at 14-14-14-30?

For example:

AMD CBS:
C-States:
CLDO_VDDP:

Memory Frequency:
Core Performance Boost [Disabled] / [Enable]
CPU Core Voltage:
CPU Offset Mode Sign:
- CPU Core Voltage Offset:
CPU SOC Voltage:
- VDDSOC Voltage Override:
DRAM Voltage:
Trc_SM:
TrrdS_SM:
TrrdL_SM:
Tfaw_SM:
Twrrd_SM:
ProcODT_SM:
Cmd2T:
Gear Down Mode [Disabled] / [Enabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled] / [Enabled]
Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
CPU Load-line Calibration:
CPU Current Capability:
VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled] / [Enabled]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration []
VDDSOC Current Capability [%]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Disabled] / [Enabled]

Thank you in advance!


----------



## infraredbg

Got 2x16GB Hynix M-Die dual rank POST and boot into windows at 3200 with ProcODT=96Ohm, but absolutely unstable.
1T and 2T - doesn't matter. Testing 3066 now, full manual timings and voltages, seems it might do it.
Unfortunately I don't have dual-rank B-Die here, only 4 sets of 2x8GB B-die. Last one I have is 2x8 single rank Hynix M-die, which worked even at 3333 strap.

Anything different than 96Ohm does not POST at straps > 2933 with these dual-rank M-Die.
Interesting thing is they could do 3000 14-14-14 (at least boot into Windows, haven't tested stability yet) and also worked all the way up to 3600C17 on Apex (Intel Z270), so Hynix is getting better it seems.

bios 9945


----------



## AlderaaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infraredbg*
> 
> Got 2x16GB Hynix M-Die dual rank POST and boot into windows at 3200 with ProcODT=96Ohm, but absolutely unstable.


Hello,

A couple of questions please:

1. Could you please check my post above yours and report back on your findings regarding your RAM Kit?

2. Can you please link to the exact product of your RAM kit?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Most likely it affects all of the current firmware versions for the memory controller.
> I've tested it on all of the recent versions.
> 
> 9943 and 9945 are definitely affected.


Alright cool, in that case i went from 14-15-15-34 to 14-16-16-34, not sure how much difference it will make but could be the reason im getting more and more random f9 errors when before with spd timings id get one once in a while.


----------



## infraredbg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderaaN*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> A couple of questions please:
> 1. Could you please check my post above yours and report back on your findings regarding your RAM Kit?
> 2. Can you please link to the exact product of your RAM kit?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Will report back when everything is properly tested. I've slackened the subtimings, but most on "auto" seems to work as well, when ProcODT is set to 96Ohm.
VSOC is at 1.0V, same for VDPP in CBS. Cmd is 1T, GearDown is Disabled.

RAM is G.Skill 3000C15 Ripjaws V Red (F4-3000C15D-32GVR)


----------



## Ramad

I scanned the whole spectrum for VDDP between 900mV to 1050mv with 5mV increment but no luck, then went down towards 850mV and the PC posted at 890mV, and I´m now at 888mV and have just done stabilizing the RAM at 3066Mhz.

For my RAM (16GB Viper Elite 3200MHz) @2933Mhz requires PROC_ODT=60 ohms and 68.6 ohms @3066Mhz. Riasing 1.8V PLL and setting DRAM tuning 1-4 to 68 did help stabilize the RAM.

*RAM stability test @3066Mhz, 1.32V and 1V SOC voltages:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*CPU overclocking settings:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [5]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Manual]
> FID [234]
> DID [12]
Performance Bias [None]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3066MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Enabled]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
- CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.11250]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.00000]
DRAM Voltage [1.32000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [1.87000]
1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]



*RAM timings and PROC_ODT:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [16]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [16]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [16]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [32]
Trc_SM [56]
TrrdS_SM [6]
TrrdL_SM [8]
Tfaw_SM [31]
TwtrS_SM [Auto]
TwtrL_SM [Auto]
Twr_SM [Auto]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [Auto]
TwrwrScl_SM [Auto]
Trfc_SM [364]
Trfc2_SM [224]
Trfc4_SM [154]
Tcwl_SM [Auto]
Trtp_SM [Auto]
Trdwr_SM [Auto]
Twrrd_SM [Auto]
TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]
TwrwrSd_SM [Auto]
TwrwrDd_SM [Auto]
TrdrdSc_SM [Auto]
TrdrdSd_SM [Auto]
TrdrdDd_SM [Auto]
Tcke_SM [Auto]
ProcODT_SM [68.6 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Auto]
Power Down Enable [Auto]
RttNom [Auto]
RttWr [Auto]
RttPark [Auto]



*Paradise settings:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [1.80000]
CPU 3.3v AUX [3.30000]
2.5V SB Voltage [2.50000]
DRAM R1 Tune [68]
DRAM R2 Tune [68]
DRAM R3 Tune [68]
DRAM R4 Tune [68]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Enabled]
Sense MI Offset [272]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]



*DIGI+ Settings:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
CPU Current Capability [Auto]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
CPU Voltage Frequency [400]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Optimized]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
DRAM Current Capability [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Optimized]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.32000]



I hope that helps some of you that have problems with RAM stability. Best of luck.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Alright cool, in that case i went from 14-15-15-34 to 14-16-16-34, not sure how much difference it will make but could be the reason im getting more and more random f9 errors when before with spd timings id get one once in a while.


He only confirmed it for tCL and tCWL. tCWL is interesing since I've always left that on auto but it might auto to an odd number. Find that in bios and change it to even number. I think tRCD tRP and tRAS can be odd numbers, so you can keep it at 14-15-15-34, but check out your tCWL.


----------



## gupsterg

@The Stilt

+rep for informative posts, I had also come to the conclusion that UEFI may favor even tCL/tCWL, in my own rudimentary thinking.

I asked Elmor regarding entry values for CLDO_VDDP and his reply was use whatever value UEFI take. I have been sticking to SVI2 values as your post had 937mV in it. What is your recommendation?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> He only confirmed it for tCL and tCWL. *tCWL is interesing since I've always left that on auto but it might auto to an odd number.* Find that in bios and change it to even number. I think tRCD tRP and tRAS can be odd numbers, so you can keep it at 14-15-15-34, but check out your tCWL.


Yeah it can, see linked post above.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> I haven't seen it affecting any other timings but the tCL & tCWL. In some cases odd tCWL doesn't just affect the performance, but also stability.


The BIOS choses odd values for tCWL on its own. This depends on the memory frequency being set, but not on the memory strap being used.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> He only confirmed it for tCL and tCWL. tCWL is interesing since I've always left that on auto but it might auto to an odd number. Find that in bios and change it to even number. I think tRCD tRP and tRAS can be odd numbers, so you can keep it at 14-15-15-34, but check out your tCWL.


Cant change those on BIOS 1107, might be for 9943 and 9946 only so might be worth a BIOS update just for that. Shame its been super picky, maybe next weekend ill try 9946 lol.


----------



## Timur Born

Here is the list of timings vs. straps for both 3200-CL14 and 3600-CL16. 3600 changes a few more timings per strap than 3200 does.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The best option is to disable both GearDownMode and Cmd2t (i.e. 1T). It results in some additional performance, compared to GDM enabled and 1T (i.e the default config >= 2666MHz).
> 
> Also odd tCL & tCCL timings should be avoided as they are slower than even tCL & tCWL timings, despite the effective latency is lower (i.e. CL14-14-14 @ 3200MHz is faster than CL13-13-13 at the same speed).


Sure?

This is Geardown Auto/1T:



This is Geardown Disabled/1T:



(both are unstable for me, unlike 2T)

I compared all subtiming I can see, and they do all appear to be equal.


----------



## DDMM1517

18-16-16-16-36+1.43v+soc1.1125v


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Here is the list of timings vs. straps for both 3200-CL14 and 3600-CL16. 3600 changes a few more timings per strap than 3200 does.


Nice gotta have a look whats up


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infraredbg*
> 
> Got 2x16GB Hynix M-Die dual rank POST and boot into windows at 3200 with ProcODT=96Ohm, but absolutely unstable.
> 1T and 2T - doesn't matter. Testing 3066 now, full manual timings and voltages, seems it might do it.
> Unfortunately I don't have dual-rank B-Die here, only 4 sets of 2x8GB B-die. Last one I have is 2x8 single rank Hynix M-die, which worked even at 3333 strap.
> 
> Anything different than 96Ohm does not POST at straps > 2933 with these dual-rank M-Die.
> Interesting thing is they could do 3000 14-14-14 (at least boot into Windows, haven't tested stability yet) and also worked all the way up to 3600C17 on Apex (Intel Z270), so Hynix is getting better it seems.
> 
> bios 9945


What rating on that Hynix M-die? Mine is 2x16GB rated 3200 CL 16, posts and boots fine at 3066 with ProcODT of 80, 2T with the required Geardown disabled. Posts fine in 1T mode at 2933 as well, so I need to see if 2933 with 1T benchmarks faster than the 3066 with 2T.


----------



## hotstocks

I'm pretty sure that 1T geardown enabled is the fastest (and default) if you can run that, next would be 1T with geardown disabled, then 2T geardown enabled, then 2T geardown disabled is slowest.
Someone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## lordzed83

Shame i have no screenshot of timings on 1201 to put em in. This beta deffo got loosen timings than what i had :/


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Now, you SHOULD know there is a rather large event that the people at Asus are getting ready for, and Elmor indicated he would have very little time until after the event, so we should NOT expect anything new until at least June 2nd.


Let's all root for Elmor in case he may be competing at that event


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> *I'm assuming you would want to keep 3.8ghz if you can't reach stability at 3466 right? So you'll settle for 3333?*
> 
> I just passed 15 passes of Y-Cruncher but with CPU offset +150mV, SOC 1.1v, and DDR 1.43v. This is at 32gb (4x8) 3433 @ 16-15-15-35-1T.
> 
> I have not run IBT AVX, but I'm betting I would need to go higher.


Yes.

The hope would also be that I maybe able to run tighter RAM timings with mild voltage increase to RAM compared with 3466MHz. The other thing is that CPU is not what I will keep for daily use. The one which I would use daily did 3200MHz strap on pre 9943 UEFI. Plus 3.8GHz @ 162mV vs 3.8GHz @ 206mV. It also used less SOC for 3200MHz 0.950V vs 1.0V.

I will soon have that CPU in rig.


----------



## wisepds

I'm coming back to 1201 from 9943 and now i can pass Memtest with 3200 Cl16 (My RAM is Gskill GTZ CL-14) without problem and easy.... how is that?









I'll wait for a new beta bios, because 9943 for me is unestable...

But, of course, thanks @elmor for your work!!!


----------



## toxick

CPU3900Ram3466.JPG 307k .JPG file


Settings:

Core Pstates:
Pstate0 FID: 9C
Pstate0 DID: 8
Pstate0 VID: 28

CPU SOC Voltage: 1.15V
DRAM Voltage: 1.4V

DRAM Current Capability: 110%
Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(kHz): 500
DRAM VBoot Voltage: 1.4V

VTTDDR Voltage: 0.7V

CPU Load-line Calibration Level 3
VRM Spred Spectrum: Disabled


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I'm pretty sure that 1T geardown enabled is the fastest (and default) if you can run that, next would be 1T with geardown disabled, then 2T geardown enabled, then 2T geardown disabled is slowest.
> Someone correct me if I am wrong.


I believe Geardown was created to run at higher speeds where 1T did not work. Enabling Geardown is more like 1.5T. You don't need Geardown at lower speeds (2133) where 1T is more easily attained.

So the fastest would be to disable geardown and set it at 1T. Or enable geardown and set 1T which is 1.5T. And slowest would be 2T. AIDA scores seem skewed with Ryzen and higher memory speeds and I think someone said you had to change a setting for AIDA to display correct speeds.


----------



## gupsterg

As you say is what I gathered from Samsung datasheets I viewed quickly yesterday.

TrdrdSc_SM when left on [Auto] will go to 5 on strap 3600MHz. Setting to 1 after gaining strap = q-code F9 for me (ie memory training fail). So I set it to that prior to going to 3600MHz strap. And that is the setting which affect AIDA64 bench on 3600MHz+.


----------



## buttmen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poisson21*
> 
> For me , 4*16 gb of F4-3200c14-64GTZ , the best ProODT setting is 60 Ohms.
> If you want to test different setting , i found that the changes are reflected in the result of cinebench 15r. I can boot from 43 Ohms to 96 Ohms but loose up to 50 points to the bench with an incorrect ProODT.
> The real change for me to boot with factory timing each time was CLDO_VDDP, if i'm not at 960 mV , it's F9 infinite boot loop, at 960 mV i boot at first time everytime.


What strap and BCLK are you using? I find I have to go up with Ohms the higher the strap, I have 4x16 Sam b-die.


----------



## matc

we need a bit of clarification about gear down as when i disable it, my memory speeds are SLOWER than when its enabled so i think enabled is the fastest option with 1T.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matc*
> 
> we need a bit of clarification about gear down as when i disable it, my memory speeds are SLOWER than when its enabled so i think enabled is the fastest option with 1T.


Disabling geardown automatically moves to 2T. Did you test with 1T specifically enabled and if you are using AIDA64 to test, to change the TrdrdSc_SM to ensure that AIDA is reporting correct speeds?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> false
> Hello
> 
> Setting TrdrdSc_SM to 1 will increase AIDA64 read speed.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> TrdrdSc_SM when left on [Auto] will go to 5 on strap 3600MHz.


That's not a question of strap, but of frequency. It is set to 5 with all straps down to 2400 if you set a final frequency of 3600. It is set to 1 if you set a final frequency of 3200, again regardless of strap. In my 3600 timing table I did not care to check which timings change with frequeny, but I just checked this one.


----------



## ozzyo99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Disabling geardown automatically moves to 2T. Did you test with 1T specifically enabled and if you are using AIDA64 to test, to change the TrdrdSc_SM to ensure that AIDA is reporting correct speeds?


Not sure that's true.

Disabling it makes it 1T with 1T CR set.

At least on my config 9943 it does.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzyo99*
> 
> Not sure that's true.
> 
> Disabling it makes it 1T with 1T CR set.
> 
> At least on my config 9943 it does.


Strange. For me when I disable geardown and everything else is selected at Auto, it automatically sets to 2T. I have to change the auto to 1T for it to set 1T when geardown is disabled.

But this is at 3466mhz if it makes any difference.


----------



## gupsterg

@matc

Page 82 of Samsung DDR4 SDRAM Specification Rev. 1.1, Oct.2014.1

Slide 24 this pdf is easy to follow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> That's not a question of strap, but of frequency. It is set to 5 with all straps down to 2400 if you set a final frequency of 3600. It is set to 1 if you set a final frequency of 3200, again regardless of strap. In my 3600 timing table I did not care to check which timings change with frequeny, but I just checked this one.


Cheers for correction







. I have not been using BCLK but just straps to set xyz MHz. As you can tell from the times spent on testing what I am, my information is then limited to that







.

For me on 3466MHz strap it is 1, even on [Auto].


----------



## ozzyo99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Strange. For me when I disable geardown and everything else is selected at Auto, it automatically sets to 2T. I have to change the auto to 1T for it to set 1T when geardown is disabled.
> 
> But this is at 3466mhz if it makes any difference.


I never leave stuff Auto, I disable Geardown (GD), set 1T.

The way I interpret it:

1T + GD disabled = 1T
1T + GD enabled = 1.5T
2T -/+ GD = 2T


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Nope check in actual windows. Even if u set 3 still goes 2.5 i know cause got more than anyone settings on manual even ones that do nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More about bclk oc and what speed pcie runs at
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/overclocking-amd-ryzen,5011-3.html
> 
> Best option would be 104.8 or 144.8 for max pcie transfers.


the effect on bandwidth is easy to assess with concBandwidthTest. I'll post of actual values once the driver for the RX580 finishes installing.









lol - scratch that - it only works with nvidia.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> The hope would also be that I maybe able to run tighter RAM timings with mild voltage increase to RAM compared with 3466MHz. The other thing is that CPU is not what I will keep for daily use. The one which I would use daily did 3200MHz strap on pre 9943 UEFI. Plus 3.8GHz @ 162mV vs 3.8GHz @ 206mV. It also used less SOC for 3200MHz 0.950V vs 1.0V.
> 
> I will soon have that CPU in rig.


So you will be testing everything all over again? That's going to be a lot of work. Let me know what your final settings are for your other CPU. I will be settling in for now with +150mV, SOC @ 1.1v, DDR @ 1.43v.

I really don't like that my DDR is so high but using 4 dimms requires that much more for some reason...


----------



## poisson21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poisson21*
> 
> For me , 4*16 gb of F4-3200c14-64GTZ , the best ProODT setting is 60 Ohms.
> If you want to test different setting , i found that the changes are reflected in the result of cinebench 15r. I can boot from 43 Ohms to 96 Ohms but loose up to 50 points to the bench with an incorrect ProODT.
> The real change for me to boot with factory timing each time was CLDO_VDDP, if i'm not at 960 mV , it's F9 infinite boot loop, at 960 mV i boot at first time everytime.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttmen*
> 
> What strap and BCLK are you using? I find I have to go up with Ohms the higher the strap, I have 4x16 Sam b-die.


I use the 3200 strap with a 101 bclk for now, i'll try to oc that, later, a little i think. (101*40.25 at 1.425 llc3, soc 1.1, dram/dram boot 1.375(i think i can lower it a little))
I tested all the setting for the ProODT with bios 1107, with help of aida and cinebench to find the more adequate setting because i can boot from 48 ohms to 96 ohms, it was with loose timming 18-16-16-16-36.
With 9943 i reapplied the same setting but with CLDO_VDDP at 960mV i can now boot at 14-14-14-14-34-48.
geardown is disabled and i choose 2T also.


----------



## leareynl

Has anyone experienced the occurance of when you start prime95, the pc reimains running but 1 by 1, sometimes faster than other times, the cores error out.
And I am left by just 3 cores that are still running and keep running. The failing cores drop out within 30 seconds of the start of running prime.

I have been trying all day, literaly (for just today, since the release of this BIOS i have been trying), to get 3500 mhz stable but im running in to this issue that i describe above constantly.
The pc itself seems stable to run non intensive tasks.. but once i start prime blend test, the above happens.



Is what im trying to get stable, looking at these numbers, there are no strange things to be seen.

I am on the 9943 BIOS.

The memory is a kit from Geil, EVO X GEX416GB3200C16DC. With Hynix ?FR chips.

1700X at 4ghz vcore 1.439

SoC 1.112v (going lower and or higher has no effect on the cores failing during testing)

VDRAM 1.439v (same for this voltage, no effect on cores erroring out).

CLDO_VDDP 930mv is required to boot up, without it, its a no-go.
ProCODT is required to be on 60 ohms, with it on 53.3 or 68.8 it will result in F9.

I have tried fooling around with VTTDRAM, at first i thought i had success but it was a fluke.

I am hoping someone has some tips on what to try next.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @matc
> Cheers for correction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have not been using BCLK but just straps to set xyz MHz. As you can tell from the times spent on testing what I am, my information is then limited to that


The reason why I compared straps is so that I know the timing differences. Then I can select a higher strap and lower BCLK, but enter lower straps' timings manually (if available).

Bonus information: For BCLK higher than about 110 I need a double setup -> reboot cycle: BIOS Setup -> change BCLK and strap -> save -> reboot -> training fail -> stock RAM -> BIOS setup -> save (nothing changed!) -> reboot -> training success!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> *So you will be testing everything all over again?* That's going to be a lot of work. Let me know what your final settings are for your other CPU. I will be settling in for now with +150mV, SOC @ 1.1v, DDR @ 1.43v.
> 
> I really don't like that my DDR is so high but using 4 dimms requires that much more for some reason...


Yes. I work from home many days, so can set it to run whilst cracking on with what I should







.

I reckon you'll be OK with 1.43V, but that's only an opinion. If it was my rig I'd decide if the performance gain was worth the voltage increase.

TBH the other CPU on 3200MHz 14-13-13-13-34-1T had some real nice AIDA64 bench results, link. None of the other CPUs have shown results close to 60ns. So if I that does 3.8GHz +162mV / 3200MHz 1.35V 14-13-13-13-34-1T SOC: 0.950V with *zero warm/cold boot* issues on UEFI 9943 I'd take that happily. The bold bit was only issue with it, I even went to SOC 1.0V and not solve it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> The reason why I compared straps is so that I know the timing differences. Then I can select a higher strap and lower BCLK, but enter lower straps' timings manually (if available).
> 
> Bonus information: For BCLK higher than about 110 I need a double setup -> reboot cycle: BIOS Setup -> change BCLK and strap -> save -> reboot -> training fail -> stock RAM -> BIOS setup -> save (nothing changed!) -> reboot -> training success!


Yep I did a compare ages ago. Will be setting a higher strap with lower strap timings once finish some testing.

Have you see my updated post 17161, I see TrdrdSc_SM as 1 even on [Auto] using 3466MHz, did you test that?


----------



## Timur Born

Nope, I only tested 3200 and 3600. That was too much work and time already, with all the screenshots (no txt export in Mem Tweakit).

Dailytech:
Quote:


> Other improvements that allow faster performance include per DRAM addressability for higher performance and the ability to run in "gear down" mode, which increases the speed of the DQ (data) pins, by decreasing the speed of the CMD/ADD (command and address) signals -- useful for large data transfers at high rates.


Samsung:


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the effect on bandwidth is easy to assess with concBandwidthTest. I'll post of actual values once the driver for the RX580 finishes installing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol - scratch that - it only works with nvidia.


damn was waiting for some numbers








some program i found on google but thats what i get with 101 bclk


----------



## wisepds

Question: I get stability at 3200 mhz with 1.4v but only cl16. My sticks are CL14, all parameter on auto (Except VRam). If test them with cl14 HCI crash, but not with cl16.. Need i more voltage for get cl14?
(GSkill Gtz 2x8 gb 3200 CL 14, samsung)


----------



## Timur Born

Here is what I understand about Gear Down Mode, feel free to correct me: Gear Down effectively halfs the frequency (1/4 of MT) of command and adress lines, while maintaining the frequency (1/2 of MT) of data (DQ) lines.

So at 3200 MT the command and adress lines would run at 800 MHz, while the data lines run at 1600 MHz. This is different from using 2T command-rate, because the latter still runs the lines at high frequency, which in turn may be less stable compared to 1T at lower frequency.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yep I did a compare ages ago. Will be setting a higher strap with lower strap timings once finish some testing.


I wish you had published those numbers, or if you did that I had seen them. Could have saved me quite some time and work.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> damn was waiting for some numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some program i found on google but thats what i get with 101 bclk


With regards to BCLK above 104 and use of Gen 3 - I've asked that question sometime ago. I believe there's an answer from *elmor* somewhere in this thread that if you manually set gen3 - gen3 works above 104, as long as your card supports it. I am at work so can't really do extensive google-fu to unearth that old post.


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> With regards to BCLK above 104 and use of Gen 3 - I've asked that question sometime ago. I believe there's an answer from *elmor* somewhere in this thread that if you manually set gen3 - gen3 works above 104, as long as your card supports it. I am at work so can't really do extensive google-fu to unearth that old post.


I can confirm, at least up to 122 bclk. I manually set both of my GPUs and my M.2 SSD to gen 3 and all were verified in windows to actually be running gen 3. I haven't tried anything above 122 bclk though


----------



## LuckyX2

So what's the current best way to OC? Bios? Bios just P0? Ryzen Master?

I want it to still conserve power at idle. I know originally bios overclocks would disable to idle p states. Is that still the case or have things like the Ryzen power plan fixed that? Thanks.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I wish you had published those numbers, or if you did that I had seen them. Could have saved me quite some time and work.


I pointed out several pages back that the Asus MemTweakIt screenies for straps 2133mhz to 3200mhz are in OP of my thread, section my benches, with and without cb15 bias, to you when you asked has someone looked at subtimings







.

I just never used bclk for them or had time to make table







.

Yeah I hope MemTweakIt in future update allows txt dump. Have you tried Asrock tool which is not vendor specfic for use? I have not yet but plan to.

Well going to 2T with GD off has allowed IBT AVX custom 13312MB pass 10x on 3466MHz with 3.7GHz. Before with 1T GD on/off failed.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyX2*
> 
> So what's the current best way to OC? Bios? Bios just P0? Ryzen Master?
> 
> I want it to still conserve power at idle. I know originally bios overclocks would disable to idle p states. Is that still the case or have things like the Ryzen power plan fixed that? Thanks.


Overclocking and using Pstates:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/15480#post_26099563

Just remember to disable *Core performance boost*.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I pointed out several pages back that the Asus MemTweakIt screenies for straps 2133mhz to 3200mhz are in OP of my thread, section my benches, with and without cb15 bias, to you when you asked has someone looked at subtimings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yes, I looked at those. But they were at different frequencies, which in turn can (and does) lead to different timings. I compared straps using the same frequency (3200 and 3600 MT), this is a more "fair" comparison between straps.
Quote:


> Yeah I hope MemTweakIt in future update allows txt dump. Have you tried Asrock tool which is not vendor specfic for use? I have not yet but plan to.


I tried to find an alternative via web-search, but didn't find one. What is it called?
Quote:


> Well going to 2T with GD off has allowed IBT AVX custom 13312MB pass 10x on 3466MHz with 3.7GHz. Before with 1T GD on/off failed.


Which is rather strange, because GD on should be the more stable option with its lower CMD/ADD frequency. Internally syncing via registers needs to happen, so maybe that part is a culprit!?


----------



## Cata79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderaaN*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Could you please elaborate at bit more as to what custom BIOS settings you've used to get your RAM kit 3066MHz stable at 14-14-14-30?
> 
> For example:
> AMD CBS: left it as is
> 
> C-States: never touched it, overclocked cpu at 3.9 with .2 offset, llc 2
> 
> CLDO_VDDP: auto
> Memory Frequency:3066
> 
> Core Performance Boost Auto
> 
> CPU Core Voltage:auto
> 
> CPU Offset Mode Sign:+
> 
> - CPU Core Voltage Offset: .2
> 
> CPU SOC Voltage:auto
> 
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override: nope
> 
> DRAM Voltage:1.41
> 
> Trc_SM:54
> 
> TrrdS_SM:6
> 
> TrrdL_SM:9
> 
> Tfaw_SM:36
> 
> Twrrd_SM:auto
> 
> ProcODT_SM:96 ohm
> 
> Cmd2T:1T
> 
> Gear Down Mode AUTO
> 
> Power Down Enable auto
> 
> Sense MI Skew auto
> 
> CPU Load-line Calibration:2
> 
> CPU Current Capability:auto
> 
> VRM Spread Spectrum Enabled
> 
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration auto
> 
> VDDSOC Current Capability auto
> 
> Super I/O Clock Skew auto
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Hi, I completed the infos directly in the quote. Hope it helps.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> I can confirm, at least up to 122 bclk. I manually set both of my GPUs and my M.2 SSD to gen 3 and all were verified in windows to actually be running gen 3. I haven't tried anything above 122 bclk though


And others cards in PCIe, like tv cards, sound cards what settings would be correct (gen3, 2, 1 or auto...)?

Off topic: I don´t understand the word "strap" ? Google traductor and Collins define it as < belt, strap, leash, thong, band, lead, and more things, but nothing of OC>

thanks in advance.


----------



## LuckyX2

Thanks Ramad, P states it is. I thought that Ryzen still had its internal power management active even if you overclock without p states though?

By the way, 9943 is great for me. My 3466 CL16 GSkill ram boots up first try at 3600Mhz CL16 and 1.375v.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Yes, I looked at those. But they were at different frequencies, which in turn can (and does) lead to different timings. I compared straps using the same frequency (3200 and 3600 MT), this is a more "fair" comparison between straps.


OK







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I tried to find an alternative via web-search, but didn't find one. What is it called?


You'll find it on ASRock site, ASRock Timing Configurator.
Quote:


> Note: I will be using the memory timing naming scheme that is used in the ASRock Timing Configuration tool. This is one of the most popular utilities among enthusiasts and one that also works on all motherboards from all vendors.


Quote from.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Which is rather strange, because GD on should be the more stable option with its lower CMD/ADD frequency. Internally syncing via registers needs to happen, so maybe that part is a culprit!?


I would have thought so, but fits in with what The Stilt said in a way. This 10x pass was also on +237mV offset for 3.7GHz, which was failing on 1T GD on/off. I'm hoping 3.8GHz may pass on it as well.



Been using CLDO_VDDP 918mV now for a few hours, tested warm/cold boots and UEFI tweak posts and so far no Q-Code: F9. 3466MHz had been a bit iffy in this aspect, did try other CLDO_VDDP values/[Auto].


----------



## buttmen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leareynl*
> 
> Has anyone experienced the occurance of when you start prime95, the pc reimains running but 1 by 1, sometimes faster than other times, the cores error out.
> And I am left by just 3 cores that are still running and keep running. The failing cores drop out within 30 seconds of the start of running prime.
> 
> I have been trying all day, literaly (for just today, since the release of this BIOS i have been trying), to get 3500 mhz stable but im running in to this issue that i describe above constantly.
> The pc itself seems stable to run non intensive tasks.. but once i start prime blend test, the above happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Is what im trying to get stable, looking at these numbers, there are no strange things to be seen.
> 
> I am on the 9943 BIOS.
> 
> The memory is a kit from Geil, EVO X GEX416GB3200C16DC. With Hynix ?FR chips.
> 
> 1700X at 4ghz vcore 1.439
> 
> SoC 1.112v (going lower and or higher has no effect on the cores failing during testing)
> 
> VDRAM 1.439v (same for this voltage, no effect on cores erroring out).
> 
> CLDO_VDDP 930mv is required to boot up, without it, its a no-go.
> ProCODT is required to be on 60 ohms, with it on 53.3 or 68.8 it will result in F9.
> 
> I have tried fooling around with VTTDRAM, at first i thought i had success but it was a fluke.
> 
> I am hoping someone has some tips on what to try next.


Yes. I consider drop of single thread a fail and terminate the test. Pass is all threads at 100% for 24h.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Sure?
> 
> This is Geardown Auto/1T:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Geardown Disabled/1T:
> 
> 
> 
> (both are unstable for me, unlike 2T)
> 
> I compared all subtiming I can see, and they do all appear to be equal.


Yes, I'm sure








AIDA64 can't always be trusted.

For example disabling BankGroupSwap, which is the right thing to do with 1DPC SR configuration reduces the bandwidths reported AIDA by ~2GB/s each. Meanwhile the performance improvement from disabling the BGS is < 4% in latency sensitive scenarios (e.g. HITMAN DX12 w/ CPU being a bottle neck).


----------



## Timur Born

The Asrock tool went BSOD immediately at stock BIOS settings.


----------



## Mitzrael777

Hi guys, i might need someone to extract the SPD on their RAM so i can flash back the SPD on mine, yes some times ago i have use AURA







and that gave me SPD error when i check on Thaiphoon, both of my stick show CRC error




My model are F4-4266C19D-16GTZR, someone surely have the same model so i can restore my SPD back please.

Thank you


----------



## hughjazz44

@elmor Are we gonna get a fix for the RAM speed being misreported by Windows? My 3200MHz is reported as 1067MHz. Is that a Windows, AMD, or Asus issue? It used to work.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> @elmor Are we gonna get a fix for the RAM speed being misreported by Windows? My 3200MHz is reported as 1067MHz. Is that a Windows, AMD, or Asus issue? It used to work.


Windows, obviously.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> @elmor Are we gonna get a fix for the RAM speed being misreported by Windows? My 3200MHz is reported as 1067MHz. Is that a Windows, AMD, or Asus issue? It used to work.


Dumb question: did you check and make sure your mobo didn't revert to stock memory settings? Also, what monitoring prog are you using? Whenever I push mine too far (in my case, anything over 3466), I get F9 boot loops and reset to 2133. Sounds like you might be in the same boat.


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Dumb question: did you check and make sure your mobo didn't revert to stock memory settings? Also, what monitoring prog are you using? Whenever I push mine too far (in my case, anything over 3466), I get F9 boot loops and reset to 2133. Sounds like you might be in the same boat.


It's windows.


----------



## Bart

Holy crap, never noticed that, LOL! I've never relied on Windows for monitoring barely anything, so I missed that entirely.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Dumb question: did you check and make sure your mobo didn't revert to stock memory settings? Also, what monitoring prog are you using? Whenever I push mine too far (in my case, anything over 3466), I get F9 boot loops and reset to 2133. Sounds like you might be in the same boat.


No, my RAM is at 3200, and HWinfo reports it as such. But Task Manager says 1067 for some odd reason.


----------



## Raspo

Is there anybody, how can give me correct files "addr52.spd" and "addr53.spd" for F4-3866C18-8GTZR?
Both have SPD Checksum Errors.
Thank you.


----------



## Mitzrael777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raspo*
> 
> Is there anabody, how can give me correct files "addr52.spd" and "addr53.spd" for F4-3866C18-8GTZR?
> Both have SPD Checksum Errors.


Yeah same for me, but my RAM are F4-4266C19D-8GTZR


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> damn was waiting for some numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some program i found on google but thats what i get with 101 bclk


yeah - wouldn;t ya know I pulled the 1080Ti and stuck a rx580 on the C6H. anyway- here's the program. unzip, and open an cmnd prompt in the exe folder. type: _concbandwidthtest 0,1_ for two cards, 0,1,2 for 3 cards.. etc. no number argument is needed with one card.
here's this x99 rig, gen 3, HB bridge, Peg/dmi 100. Gonna be a couple of days before I get an NV card back on the C6H.









concBandwidthTest.zip 5k .zip file


----------



## ozzyo99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitzrael777*
> 
> Yeah same for me, but my RAM are F4-4266C19D-8GTZR


SPD files for anybody with F4-4266C19D-8GTZR. I uploaded here:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/7ksgq38o5wz6q72/AABZq5zboXLR3HI4X89DTrVya?dl=0


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Holy crap, never noticed that, LOL! I've never relied on Windows for monitoring barely anything, so I missed that entirely.


it's not unique to Ryzen.


----------



## Mitzrael777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzyo99*
> 
> SPD files for anybody with F4-4266C19D-8GTZR. I uploaded here:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/7ksgq38o5wz6q72/AABZq5zboXLR3HI4X89DTrVya?dl=0


it worked thanks a million time Ozzy


----------



## ozzyo99

Great, glad you're back up and running.


----------



## DDMM1517

SPD for G.Skill

SPD.zip 4k .zip file


----------



## poisson21

Asrock timing program is also a no go for me, i tried and bsod when it launch...


----------



## Mitzrael777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDMM1517*
> 
> SPD for G.Skill
> 
> SPD.zip 4k .zip file


Thanks i will keep that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poisson21*
> 
> Asrock timing program is also a no go for me, i tried and bsod when it launch...


I looked on the asrock site at x370/K17 boards and didn't see the timing configurator listed. Is there an ATC for this chipset?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> ...
> 
> Off topic: I don´t understand the word "strap" ? Google traductor and Collins define it as < belt, strap, leash, thong, band, lead, and more things, but nothing of OC>
> 
> thanks in advance.


This is an interesting topic illustrating the fluidity of Brit' English (and 'Merkin English) in adapting words to new purposes (re-purposing). If you look up 'bootstrap' in Wikipedia you will find a long dissertation on how a boot strap became associated with a process of fictitious self motion, e.g.," lifting oneself by one's bootstraps." From this nearly 200 year old concept was taken the idea of a boot-strapping computer program for self starting a computer. This is now called simply 'booting.'

The strapping part of the concept seems to have been borrowed (see Intel chip documents) to refer to things tied together in hardware or firmware. For example, a 3200-Hz clock tied via a phase-locked loop to a 100-Hz base clock, can be said to be strapped to the base clock -- hence, a 32X strap. I have not found a clear definition of this term for this usage, but my time spent looking was only several minutes.

I think 'traductor' becomes 'translator' in English.


----------



## Jpmboy

shoulda gone with the strap, leash, thong group.


----------



## sr1030nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I have the G.skill 3600 C16 kit, and tried all bioses. It seems the best I can get 100% stable is in the 3333-3466 range with C14. Sometimes I can get 3580 or 3600 but it is not stable or reboots go back to 2133. I think everyone is most happy with that range and C 14 timings rather than 3600 at C 16 timings. But this kit has a ton of memory holes, it only likes to work at one strap and random speeds. I would love to get it stable at 3600 or higher, but I just don't think the bios, IMCs, or mobos are up to it yet. I don't think anyone has posted settings for 100% stable 3600 mem yet, or if so just one or two people.


I also have the same G.SKILL kit F4-3600C16D-16GTZ and have it working at 3600, i'll share a few settings I'm using.

AMD CBS>UMC common options>DDR4 common options>Fail_CNT @ 4, and ProcODT @ 48, some people have better luck with ProcODT at 53.
AMD CBS>NBIO common options>CLDO_VDDP @ 975, this helps with booting properly.
Extreme Tweakers>Dram Timing Control>TrdrdSc_SM @ 1, setting this to 1 fixes incorrect higher ram speed readouts in aida
I wrote down the default memory timings for 2666 and then applied those manually in Dram Timing Control with 3600 selected, don't use DOCP settings, had issues with that.



I had my SoC @ 1.16v, ddr4 @ 1.45 and vboot @ 1.5v

EDIT: it doesn't like 14cl, but got SoC to 1.13v


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> This is an interesting topic illustrating the fluidity of Brit' English (and 'Merkin English) in adapting words to new purposes (re-purposing). If you look up 'bootstrap' in Wikipedia you will find a long dissertation on how a boot strap became associated with a process of fictitious self motion, e.g.," lifting oneself by one's bootstraps." From this nearly 200 year old concept was taken the idea of a boot-strapping computer program for self starting a computer. This is now called simply 'booting.'
> 
> The strapping part of the concept seems to have been borrowed (see Intel chip documents) to refer to things tied together in hardware or firmware. For example, a 3200-Hz clock tied via a phase-locked loop to a 100-Hz base clock, can be said to be strapped to the base clock -- hence, a 32X strap. I have not found a clear definition of this term for this usage, but my time spent looking was only several minutes.
> 
> I think 'traductor' becomes 'translator' in English.


Thanks. It's a "lapsus" similary to traductor (is a spanish word)... this is written by me.









I wanted to say translator but when I see the bottom graphic I was wrong. It is difficult for me to think directly in English, I translate and therefore of error. (This translated poorly - I think - by Google).











*More info:* wikipedia: bootstrapping


----------



## hd326

So I read that Ryzen IMC is an implementation of RAMBUS IP which caps out at 3200 officially, which means anything above 3200 is past what it is designed for. This bit of info is a bit disappointing to me.


----------



## SaiKamalDoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDMM1517*
> 
> SPD for G.Skill
> 
> SPD.zip 4k .zip file


What is this file for and how to use it ?


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaiKamalDoss*
> 
> What is this file for and how to use it ?


its a zip file with SPD dumps for various GSkill memory modules. You can use them to repair your RAM's SPD tables when they have been damaged by AURA.

Aura corrupts the SPD data because it is written very poorly (*like all ASUS software).

You need to flash the correct file for your sticks using Thaiphoon Burner or Elmors SPD tool.

*just my opinion.....


----------



## T800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyX2*
> 
> So what's the current best way to OC? Bios? Bios just P0? Ryzen Master?
> 
> I want it to still conserve power at idle. I know originally bios overclocks would disable to idle p states. Is that still the case or have things like the Ryzen power plan fixed that? Thanks.


I assume you mean Asus Zenstates 0.2.2.

I tried it last night, PC became more silent than manually overclocked it to 4000Mhz at the same CPU clock speed.

But I observe CPU clock stays as it is. Never goes down with Ryzen Balanced Power Plan. If I select regular Balanced plan clock is going down. But Balanced plan is not recommended so I select Ryzen Balanced instead.

By the way I turned off Core Performance Boost things in BIOS and enabled Global C States before using Zenstates.


----------



## finalheaven

@gupsterg

I can predict when my PC will not boot up after a shutdown. If one of the stability tests fails too quick, whereby I know it should be able to pass at least a few runs, then my PC will not be able to cold boot. However, after the failed boot and I reset the P-States, it will pass the tests again for a long time.

I have no idea why it does this, but I realized that just because it fails once does not mean that it is unstable. It's almost as if the system resets after a failed boot.


----------



## Gadfly

These new bios don't work very well at all.

Things that were working great in 0081 don't work anymore.

I could run ddr 3200 12-11-11-11-28, 3600 14-14-14-14-32 on three different straps, all 1T. Now I can't get anything above 3333 to train and boot at all, at any BCLK, or any strap.

Hopefully a new version comes out soon, as this is just really a big step backwards.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> This is an interesting topic illustrating the fluidity of Brit' English (and 'Merkin English) in adapting words to new purposes (re-purposing). If you look up 'bootstrap' in Wikipedia you will find a long dissertation on how a boot strap became associated with a process of fictitious self motion, e.g.," lifting oneself by one's bootstraps." From this nearly 200 year old concept was taken the idea of a boot-strapping computer program for self starting a computer. This is now called simply 'booting.'
> 
> The strapping part of the concept seems to have been borrowed (see Intel chip documents) to refer to things tied together in hardware or firmware. For example, a 3200-Hz clock tied via a phase-locked loop to a 100-Hz base clock, can be said to be strapped to the base clock -- hence, a 32X strap. I have not found a clear definition of this term for this usage, but my time spent looking was only several minutes.
> 
> I think 'traductor' becomes 'translator' in English.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. It's a "lapsus" similary to traductor (is a spanish word)... this is written by me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to say translator but when I see the bottom graphic I was wrong. It is difficult for me to think directly in English, I translate and therefore of error. (This translated poorly - I think - by Google).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *More info:* wikipedia: bootstrapping
Click to expand...

Anyone for whom English is a second language shouldn't apologize for having limited fluency. English is highly irregular in construction and spelling, and is an evolved amalgam of multiple earlier languages. The vocabulary is very large. Rather, those raised in English speaking locales should apologize if they don't try to continuously improve their English over their lifetimes.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> These new bios don't work very well at all.
> 
> Things that were working great in 0081 don't work anymore.
> 
> I could run ddr 3200 12-11-11-11-28, 3600 14-14-14-14-32 on three different straps, all 1T. Now I can't get anything above 3333 to train and boot at all, at any BCLK, or any strap.
> 
> Hopefully a new version comes out soon, as this is just really a big step backwards.


It is an improvement for most people, but it appears those who tried to use refclk/bclk overclocks to reach higher memory speeds are having less luck. And even for other people, it seems to be working out better more often than not. There are a few that it has went backwards though.


----------



## wisepds

What is 8/3E error? I have this cold boot issue every morning even with all stock... ¿How can i fix it?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> What is 8/3E error? I have this cold boot issue every morning even with all stock... ¿How can i fix it?


If I had to guess either not enough SOC voltage or Vcore.


----------



## wisepds

Is all stock... how is that possible?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Is all stock... how is that possible?


Or bad PSU? Otherwise some brand new items are just broken from the beginning. I'm just taking guesses here.


----------



## eyetrippy

I tried 9943 to see if it had same black screen issue with ram under load - it did.

The rolled back to 1201 and was able to run HCI memtest for 12 hours without a black screen issue, so it's definitely a problem with these new BIOS for me causing these black screens with ram under load.

Let the waiting begin yet again for stable, useful bios.


----------



## wisepds

Psu is a Corsair 860i platinum and works fine long time ago.. When i shutdown the PC and boot i can work without problem only a 3200 cl16...but every morning is the same problem... i think if the pc can work hard, i guess is ok... bios problem? cold boot...


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyetrippy*
> 
> I tried 9943 to see if it had same black screen issue with ram under load - it did.
> 
> The rolled back to 1201 and was able to run HCI memtest for 12 hours without a black screen issue, so it's definitely a problem with these new BIOS for me causing these black screens with ram under load.
> 
> Let the waiting begin yet again for stable, useful bios.


Me too.. I'm in your situation... with 1201 I can pass HCI memtest..


----------



## badhairguy

Checking in with my most recent and highest memory overclock

BIOS 9943
1700X
38.75 x 103.4 = 4005.9MHz

F4-3000C14D-32GTZ (2x16 Samsung B die)
3308MHz (3200 strap)
14-14-14-14-34-48-1T

Vcore - 1.4V
vSOC - 1.15
DRAM - 1.35v
DRAM boot - 1.35v
1.8 PLL - 1.8
SB - 1.05
ProcODT - 80ohm
CLDO_VDDP - 975
Core performance boost - disabled
VRM spread spectrum - disabled
Super I/O clock skew - disabled
All DRAM timings are set manually to 2666 strap values
All other values besides for my Q-Fan settings are default

I hope this helps anybody with 2x16 still having problems running higher ram speeds. I was previously stuck on 3270MHz ram but CLDO_VDDP = 975 helped. I cannot use the 3300 strap still, though I haven't tried 3466 and I haven't tried pushing bclk any higher than the current values... YET.


----------



## IRobot23

Anyone knows why is NB locked to DDR4 speeds?
Is it possible with future bios updates to OC NB (IF) alone?


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> It is an improvement for most people, but it appears those who tried to use refclk/bclk overclocks to reach higher memory speeds are having less luck. And even for other people, it seems to be working out better more often than not. There are a few that it has went backwards though.


Yeah I call BS on that one.


----------



## Gadfly

I am having issues with USB flashback, loaded the bios on a clean USB formatted fat32, bios is named "ch6.cap", put in the special USB slot, leave PC turned off, press and hold usb button for 3 seconds, it flashes three times, and then just goes solid, nothing else appears to happen?

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> For example disabling BankGroupSwap, which is the right thing to do with 1DPC SR configuration reduces the bandwidths reported AIDA by ~2GB/s each. Meanwhile the performance improvement from disabling the BGS is < 4% in latency sensitive scenarios (e.g. HITMAN DX12 w/ CPU being a bottle neck).


Yep, that checks out. AIDA is reporting slower numbers across the board with BGS disabled but GSAT performs better


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @The Stilt
> 
> +rep for informative posts, I had also come to the conclusion that UEFI may favor even tCL/tCWL, in my own rudimentary thinking.
> 
> I asked Elmor regarding entry values for CLDO_VDDP and his reply was use whatever value UEFI take. I have been sticking to SVI2 values as your post had 937mV in it. What is your recommendation?


@The Stilt

Any chance of info on above? I have seen non SVI2 compliant values take, but as we have no read back of UEFI / OS tool of value set, no idea if it rounded or not.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sr1030nx*
> 
> I also have the same G.SKILL kit F4-3600C16D-16GTZ and have it working at 3600, i'll share a few settings I'm using.
> 
> AMD CBS>UMC common options>DDR4 common options>Fail_CNT @ 4, and ProcODT @ 48, some people have better luck with ProcODT at 53.
> AMD CBS>NBIO common options>CLDO_VDDP @ 975, this helps with booting properly.
> Extreme Tweakers>Dram Timing Control>TrdrdSc_SM @ 1, setting this to 1 fixes incorrect higher ram speed readouts in aida
> I wrote down the default memory timings for 2666 and then applied those manually in Dram Timing Control with 3600 selected, don't use DOCP settings, had issues with that.
> 
> 
> 
> I had my SoC @ 1.16v, ddr4 @ 1.45 and vboot @ 1.5v
> 
> EDIT: it doesn't like 14cl, but got SoC to 1.13v


Thanks, can you tell me what the 2666 names and setting values I need to input?


----------



## haszek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I am having issues with USB flashback, loaded the bios on a clean USB formatted fat32, bios is named "ch6.cap", put in the special USB slot, leave PC turned off, press and hold usb button for 3 seconds, it flashes three times, and then just goes solid, nothing else appears to happen?
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


Have you used this USB flash drive before as Windows installation drive?


----------



## eyetrippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I am having issues with USB flashback, loaded the bios on a clean USB formatted fat32, bios is named "ch6.cap", put in the special USB slot, leave PC turned off, press and hold usb button for 3 seconds, it flashes three times, and then just goes solid, nothing else appears to happen?
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


You named it incorrectly.

It must be "c6h.cap"


----------



## wisepds

guys... flashing 003 bios and after that flash 1201 or 9943 bios, for example, help with cold boot? why flash 003 bios? It's a noob question


----------



## gupsterg

@finalheaven @Timur Born

Last night's posted screenie in post 17183 was toasty 28°C room ambient. Today is rerun 25°C at present.



Gonna aim to get back 3.8GHz, once stable there see if can trim down so voltages.

So 2T/GD: Off allowed IBT AVX custom 13312MB stability vs same setup 1T/GD: On / Off. Had Q-Code: F9 on 1st start of the day 3466MHz, so going to CLDO_VDDP: 925mV now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Yeah I call BS on that one.


No BS.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> These new bios don't work very well at all.
> 
> Things that were working great in 0081 don't work anymore.
> 
> I could run ddr 3200 12-11-11-11-28, 3600 14-14-14-14-32 on three different straps, all 1T. Now I can't get anything above 3333 to train and boot at all, at any BCLK, or any strap.
> 
> Hopefully a new version comes out soon, as this is just really a big step backwards.


Do you have som benchmarknumbers to share?


----------



## Raspo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDMM1517*
> 
> SPD for G.Skill
> 
> SPD.zip 4k .zip file


Thanks for your help, but it doesn't work with my sticks (3866C18)







.

Old file: 512byte
your file: 517byte

Message of the tool is:
"SPD Writer
Loading SPD dump... File size incorrect (517 bytes)."


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @The Stilt I asked Elmor regarding entry values for CLDO_VDDP and his reply was use whatever value UEFI take. I have been sticking to SVI2 values as your post had 937mV in it. What is your recommendation?


CLDO (dLDO) regulators don't use any of the external interfaces as the regulators are built into the die. They have granularity of 1LSB = 1mV, meaning you don't have to follow SVI/2 step size (6.25mV - 12.5mV).


----------



## gupsterg

@The Stilt

Thank you







. I apprecieate it greatly







.

@finalheaven @Timur Born @lordzed83

3.8GHz +250mV, 3466MHz 16-16-16-16-36-2T GD Off 1.375V, SOC: 1.2V, CLDO_VDDP: 925mV, ProcODT: 53.3 Ohms, room ambient temp 25°C.



Gonna try to tweak lower the voltages now.

After further testing of above, going to go BankGroupSwap: [Disabled] as per The Stilt's recommendation for new base profile, as I have 1DPC, SR kit.


----------



## Atingleee

Also experiencing random code 8 crashes and occasional 0d boots. OC seemed to be fine for a couple of days, may need to lower the frequency slightly!


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @The Stilt
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I apprecieate it greatly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @finalheaven @timur born @lordzed83
> 
> 3.8GHz +250mV, 3466MHz 16-16-16-16-36-2T GD Off 1.375V, SOC: 1.2V, CLDO_VDDP: 925mV, ProcODT: 53.3 Ohms, room ambient temp 25°C.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna try to tweak lower the voltages now.
> 
> After further testing of above, going to go BankGroupSwap: [Disabled] as per The Stilt's recommendation for new base profile, as I have 1DPC, SR kit.


OOO nice i have not traveled pass 1.15 soc myself yet. I think thats where the stability is on this new bios.

ATM im playing around with 3638mhzcl18 and memtest crashed on 1.13 upped to 1.15 passed 30 minutes think i up it to 1.16 and see.


----------



## gupsterg

@lordzed83

New preliminary info







for using CPU OC with higher RAM MHz for IBT AVX stability on high RAM usage setting.

BGS [Disabled] seems to have allowed lower SOC







, so far shaved 50mV and still on 3.8GHz / 3466MHz







.

So initialing I was stuck with max 3.6GHz 3466MHz 16-16-16-16-36-1T GD on/off. Going to 2T with GD off allowed 3.7GHz, then next 3.8GHz. Lowering SOC to 1.15V equal IBT AVX fail on loop 2 of 5, both loops had differing checksum but consistent GFlops. With BGS off I have seen the highest Gflops ever on 3.8GHz / 3466MHz, ~180 and using 1.15V SOC, passed 5 of 5 loops







.

BGS On



BGS Off



Going for "rinse and repeat" , then final will be 10 loops with full settings txt, etc







.

@Timur Born

I can whole heartily say after checking all runs I've been doing past few days. When using custom 13312MB I have not seen varying GFlop run to run at same clock speeds as when used to see with using maximum using ~14GB. Loop to loops within a run is tight as well for variation.


----------



## lordzed83

Nice atm for 3636 im using T1.5







T1 wont boot in windows hehe


----------



## Timur Born

Timing differences of 3200 strap in BIOS 1201 vs. 9943 at 3200-14-14-14-14-34 and 3600-16-16-16-16-39:


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Nice atm for 3636 im using T1.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T1 wont boot in windows hehe


I would disable GearDown (aka 1.5T), as recommended by







The Stilt







/ my testing is showing improved stability for IBT AVX.

"rinse & repeat" of BGS [Disabled] with 1.15V SOC has passed 5 of 5 loops







. So another thing for peeps on 1DPC + SR to consider, again guidance via







The Stilt







.



Continuing on lowering voltages, etc







.


----------



## lordzed83

Alrd running very ****ty timings with cl18/18/18/38. **** IBT if i can render for 8 hours i'm good







Just need to check how that goes hehe.

Damn I could use some 3600cl16 kit cause im running thic 3200cl16 on edge heheehhee


----------



## gupsterg

I'm using 3466MHz @ 1.375V (for now), 16-16-16-16-36-2T GearDown: Off BankGroupSwap: Off. RAM kit is F4-3200C14D-16GTZ







.

PASSED loop 5 of 5 on SOC 1.125V (that's 75mV shaved off)







.



"rinse & repeating" then lowering







.

*** edit ***

"rinse & repeating" passed







.



Trimming SOC to 1.1V, if pass I will be blown away, that would be 100mV less SOC than initial testing with 3.6GHz / 1T GD+BGS on.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Do you have som benchmarknumbers to share?


Lots... they are posted in this thread in variousbplaces , or search me on hwbot.org, same name.


----------



## widonwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widonwaker*
> 
> I have made multiple tests and I can finally confirm, by my side, that 9945 bios is WORSE in performance than 1107 or 1201.
> The difference:
> Firestrike: 400 less points
> Cinebench: 40/50 less points
> 
> And on 1107 i had 2666Mhz ram while now I'm 3086Mhz. I have 1700X. This is so saaaaad.


I quote myself with a little update:
Just finished to benchmark Mass Effect Andromeda. With 9945 BIOS i'm losing an average of 4 fps. Also, I noticed this particular thing:
9945 Bios: All stock settings (1700X) run BETTER than 3,85Ghz OC and 3085Mhz RAM (vs 3,4Ghz stock and 2133Mhz ram stock.)

***...


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> These new bios don't work very well at all.
> 
> Things that were working great in 0081 don't work anymore.
> 
> I could run ddr 3200 12-11-11-11-28, 3600 14-14-14-14-32 on three different straps, all 1T. Now I can't get anything above 3333 to train and boot at all, at any BCLK, or any strap.
> 
> Hopefully a new version comes out soon, as this is just really a big step backwards.


Hello

Works fine here with proper tuning. A step above HWBot stable as well.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I'm using 3466MHz @ 1.375V (for now), 16-16-16-16-36-2T GearDown: Off BankGroupSwap: Off. RAM kit is F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> PASSED loop 5 of 5 on SOC 1.125V (that's 75mV shaved off)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> "rinse & repeating" then lowering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *** edit ***
> 
> "rinse & repeating" passed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Trimming SOC to 1.1V, if pass I will be blown away, that would be 100mV less SOC than initial testing with 3.6GHz / 1T GD+BGS on.


But it is 2t.... That memory should have no issues running 1t @ 3600mhz.

That bios just does not work right.

I copied timings from various straps, used the native strap timings, copied timings from the xmp profile, pushed the voltage, messed with video, you name it, and it just wasn't stable even with settings and timings that were stable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Works fine here with proper tuning. A step above HWBot stable as well.


.. and what is the proper tuning? please share.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyetrippy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I am having issues with USB flashback, loaded the bios on a clean USB formatted fat32, bios is named "ch6.cap", put in the special USB slot, leave PC turned off, press and hold usb button for 3 seconds, it flashes three times, and then just goes solid, nothing else appears to happen?
> 
> What am I doing wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> You named it incorrectly.
> 
> It must be "c6h.cap"
Click to expand...

I don't know if case actually matters, but the C6H User Guide (we don't get a Manual until we finish testing) directs the file name to be C6H.CAP. Nearly all of the directions on this thread also state C6H.CAP. Works for me.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> But it is 2t.... That memory should have no issues running 1t @ 3600mhz.
> 
> That bios just does not work right.
> 
> I copied timings from various straps, used the native strap timings, copied timings from the xmp profile, pushed the voltage, messed with video, you name it, and it just wasn't stable even with settings and timings that were stable.


Firstly I'm using 2T for a very specfic stress test, IBT AVX high RAM usage, 13312MB. I can run 16-15-15-15-36-1T with 3.8GHz for HCI MemTest/Y-Cruncher all tests except FFT (which I never do). GSAT vs those 2 will need 1.1V SOC and 16-16-16-16-36-1T, again with same CPU GHz. Once I go to IBT AVX high RAM usage I have fail on profile.

Going to 2T/GearDown off allowed then CPU of 3.8GHz, otherwise 1T was 3.6GHz with 3466MHz.

Going to BankGroupSwap has allowed lower SOC vastly. Now 1.125V vs 1.2V on 1T, plus 1T was lower CPU GHz for IBT AVX pass. Vcore is also coming down from initial testing.

Next this is the runt of 3x R7 1700 I have experienced. For CPU OC of 3.8GHz this needs ~206mV vs 162mV of 2nd and ~150mV of 1st. This also needs most SOC increase, this compare is based on upto 3200MHz as other CPU left in my possession has not yet been tested with new UEFI.

My CPUs are retail purchased without binning expertise of Silicon Lottery which yours is IIRC, besides yours is 1800X, again IIRC.

Again the CPU used was stuck on 2933MHz strap or 3126MHz with lower strap+BCLK tweak on pre 9943 UEFI.

Shame new UEFI has not yielded improvement for you







. But calling BS on finalheaven's post is not valid IMO. And if your 1T setup is not passing same stability testing, it is not correct compare between why/how I'm going about mine.


----------



## Bigdog302

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoark*
> 
> Anyone know how to root to recovery mode on windows 10? f8 doesn't seem to work.


yep, the F8 key does not work anymore on this OS. this is how I did it and this video explains it very well.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bk2pgROZ_Ik


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> OOO nice i have not traveled pass 1.15 soc myself yet. I think thats where the stability is on this new bios.
> 
> ATM im playing around with 3638mhzcl18 and memtest crashed on 1.13 upped to 1.15 passed 30 minutes think i up it to 1.16 and see.


where in Nottingham are you, I could use some help, running Ryzen 1800x and Asus C6H,2 x corsair 2666 16g led ram with a water loop on the cpu only. my card is Asus duel gtx 1060.
the case is TT core p5 which is my RogRyzen build.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigdog302*
> 
> yep, the F8 key does not work anymore on this OS. this is how I did it and this video explains it very well.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bk2pgROZ_Ik


open an admin cmnd prompt and type _bcdedit /set {bootmgr} displaybootmenu yes_
this will pause after OS handoff and put up a screen of boot options, including F8.


----------



## pig666eon

anyone manage to get the ek monoblock yet? everytime they change the dates of when they are coming in and sell out im dying to see one installed


----------



## widonwaker

Guys can someone clarify me what's wrong here?

Ryzen 1700X - Ram 4x8Gb = Cinebench r15 results:

Stock (3,4Ghz) - Stock (2133Mhz) = 1610
Stock (3,4Ghz), 3066Mhz = 1450
3,85Ghz, Stock (2133Mhz) = 1610
3,85Ghz, 3066Mhz = 1685

UEFI 9945.

This behaviour is reflected also in gaming benchmarks and 3D mark firestrike.
It's like 450Mhz OC makes no difference at all.


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widonwaker*
> 
> Guys can someone clarify me what's wrong here?
> 
> Ryzen 1700X - Ram 4x8Gb = Cinebench r15 results:
> 
> Stock (3,4Ghz) - Stock (2133Mhz) = 1610
> Stock (3,4Ghz), 3066Mhz = 1450
> 3,85Ghz, Stock (2133Mhz) = 1610
> 3,85Ghz, 3066Mhz = 1685
> 
> UEFI 9945.
> 
> This behaviour is reflected also in gaming benchmarks and 3D mark firestrike.
> It's like 450Mhz OC makes no difference at all.


I have the same cpu at default settings with 32GB 3200 14-14-14-34-2 and my cinebench says 1491 score
if i oc my cpu to 3.925 i do 1735 score
but i see here alot of people who go 1.4 1.45 for ram 1.2 soc to get stable,mine its very unstable at this settings.my ram need 1.35 and soc 0.95 or 1 to be stable and no errors on HCI
the worst part is that my new operating system now is called UEFI
here we have very smart people and still are things that they don't understand


----------



## dk1987

Good morning. First of all, excuse my bad English.
Buy more than a month ago a ryzen 1700, asus C6H, 2x8gb GSkill DDR4 2x8Gb 3200Mhz FlareX, 4 hd RAID 0 with windows 10 build 1703 all updates to the day, seasonic source power 850W gold, vga shappire R9 390, WC Corsair H100i V2.

The issue is that since I bought it I have code 8 problems at random.
Send to the warranty of the supplier and it returned it only by flashing the bios to 1201, indicating that this worked correctly. But still with the memory kit designed for ryzen and with the last bios with all the values in STOCK I have random hangs with code 8. The most extreme example is not being able to see a video on youtube that at 10 minutes gives error code 8 in the QCODE. Probe the video card and the source in my old pc (an FX-8320 and a crosshair V formula Z) and works perfectly, youtube works for hours.

Please probe multiple configurations and I can not run the equipment (in which I spend a lot). The guarantee does not give me answers. What could be happening?

Thank you very much !


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dk1987*
> 
> Good morning. First of all, excuse my bad English.
> Buy more than a month ago a ryzen 1700, asus C6H, 2x8gb GSkill DDR4 2x8Gb 3200Mhz FlareX, 4 hd RAID 0 with windows 10 build 1703 all updates to the day, seasonic source power 850W gold, vga shappire R9 390, WC Corsair H100i V2.
> 
> The issue is that since I bought it I have code 8 problems at random.
> Send to the warranty of the supplier and it returned it only by flashing the bios to 1201, indicating that this worked correctly. But still with the memory kit designed for ryzen and with the last bios with all the values in STOCK I have random hangs with code 8. The most extreme example is not being able to see a video on youtube that at 10 minutes gives error code 8 in the QCODE. Probe the video card and the source in my old pc (an FX-8320 and a crosshair V formula Z) and works perfectly, youtube works for hours.
> 
> Please probe multiple configurations and I can not run the equipment (in which I spend a lot). The guarantee does not give me answers. What could be happening?
> 
> Thank you very much !


I'm in your shoes too.. I have your problems since beginning..¿Where are you from? Now I'm on 1201 bios testing ram with HCI..at 1,42v and soc at 1.2 v


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> where in Nottingham are you, I could use some help, running Ryzen 1800x and Asus C6H,2 x corsair 2666 16g led ram with a water loop on the cpu only. my card is Asus duel gtx 1060.
> the case is TT core p5 which is my RogRyzen build.


Carlton what problems u having?? Hope u not installed any of the rgb bull****??


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dk1987*
> 
> Good morning. First of all, excuse my bad English.
> Buy more than a month ago a ryzen 1700, asus C6H, 2x8gb GSkill DDR4 2x8Gb 3200Mhz FlareX, 4 hd RAID 0 with windows 10 build 1703 all updates to the day, seasonic source power 850W gold, vga shappire R9 390, WC Corsair H100i V2.
> 
> The issue is that since I bought it I have code 8 problems at random.
> Send to the warranty of the supplier and it returned it only by flashing the bios to 1201, indicating that this worked correctly. But still with the memory kit designed for ryzen and with the last bios with all the values in STOCK I have random hangs with code 8. The most extreme example is not being able to see a video on youtube that at 10 minutes gives error code 8 in the QCODE. Probe the video card and the source in my old pc (an FX-8320 and a crosshair V formula Z) and works perfectly, youtube works for hours.
> 
> Please probe multiple configurations and I can not run the equipment (in which I spend a lot). The guarantee does not give me answers. What could be happening?
> 
> Thank you very much !


Im not a guru but o my case code 8 i get when its a unstable OC for CPU,RAM .but from what you said its not the case because you have default all
A good friend had in mind to make the perfect contact between CPU and cooler,and because he tight so much the cooler(he almost merge the cpu and cooler in one piece)he was getting also alot of code 8
He release pressure and now he is ok .
but you could also try to run a ram test to see,maybe you have problem with ram 1 stick at time


----------



## MuddyPaws

I am on 1107 bios with no issues, maybe I should stay here


----------



## dk1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> I'm in your shoes too.. I have your problems since beginning..¿Where are you from? Now I'm on 1201 bios testing ram with HCI..at 1,42v and soc at 1.2 v


Hello wisepds. Thanks for answering . I am from Argentina . I'm going to try those voltages, what frequency value are you using in the ram? . I'm confused and somewhat disappointed, spending so much money on high end hardware not to be able to use it or in STOCK values in disappointing, but when I do not get a warranty response, not counting that I already spend in multiple shipments to check the hardware. The answer I always get is, everything works OK. Which turn on does not mean that it works good, I would like to know the criterion that they use in the guarantees.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dk1987*
> 
> Good morning. First of all, excuse my bad English.
> Buy more than a month ago a ryzen 1700, asus C6H, 2x8gb GSkill DDR4 2x8Gb 3200Mhz FlareX, 4 hd RAID 0 with windows 10 build 1703 all updates to the day, seasonic source power 850W gold, vga shappire R9 390, WC Corsair H100i V2.
> 
> The issue is that since I bought it I have code 8 problems at random.
> Send to the warranty of the supplier and it returned it only by flashing the bios to 1201, indicating that this worked correctly. But still with the memory kit designed for ryzen and with the last bios with all the values in STOCK I have random hangs with code 8. The most extreme example is not being able to see a video on youtube that at 10 minutes gives error code 8 in the QCODE. Probe the video card and the source in my old pc (an FX-8320 and a crosshair V formula Z) and works perfectly, youtube works for hours.
> 
> Please probe multiple configurations and I can not run the equipment (in which I spend a lot). The guarantee does not give me answers. What could be happening?
> 
> Thank you very much !


Id start with 1.4 on cpu and 1.15 on soc

99% of time people having problems with stability here is... Lack of volts.

Like You guys going wrong way around in my eyes. Start from .ax recommended volts and go lower till crash add 100mv sorted. Not rocket science is it??


----------



## dk1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> I am on 1107 bios with no issues, maybe I should stay here


Hello MuddyPaws. thanks for answering . In the page of asus is not available version 1107 and checking page 1 I see what says BETA. Is it the same BIOS that was on the final official page?


----------



## dk1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Id start with 1.4 on cpu and 1.15 on soc
> 
> 99% of time people having problems with stability here is... Lack of volts.
> 
> Like You guys going wrong way around in my eyes. Start from .ax recommended volts and go lower till crash add 100mv sorted. Not rocket science is it??


Hi lordzed83. thanks for answering . I'm going to try to pull on those voltages that you indicate. For the first test I recommend leaving everything (ram and cpu in stock) but changing only the vcore to 1.4 and the soc to 1.15 or should I change something else? (What I observe is that in the bios the readings of voltages are always 0.03 to 0.07 less than what is set).
Thank you


----------



## MuddyPaws

yes it is the same downloaded from Asus site, and I noticed it was gone too. but I have it.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/bryscjqhlmomssn/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-1107.zip?dl=0

so here it is from the Asus site. it was'nt a beta. ps i am running this bios with no reason to change


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Carlton what problems u having?? Hope u not installed any of the rgb bull****??


Gedling. all sorts of oc probs when trying to get a stable oc, ive had it @4ghz at 1.35/4v ram @2666 at 1.25/3.5v. i can run for maybe a week and slowly it starts to play up. so i redo the oc and all's fine for a week again.


----------



## g0barry

I'd like to report a bug I have noticed with the 1201 bios. With the bios, if I manually set the device in the 4-3 slot to use only 1x pcie lane, it still uses 4x. I verified this also using the vga post info, where it shows it using 4x lanes.


----------



## sphinx64

I have 4 sticks of Corsair Vengeance LED CMU16GX4M2C3200C16 with a total of 32Gb RAM
RAM is now runnıng at 2880MHz (confirmed with AIDA, CPUz, Bios, etc.) with Bios settings (9945);
DOCP set to 4
BCLK Frequency=120.000
Memory rating set to 2880MHz (actually there was this option instead of 2933)
Core Performance Boost=enabled
CPU Core Voltage=auto
CPU SOC Voltage=manual
- VDDSOC Voltage Override=1.1
DRAM Voltage=1.35
DRAM Boot Voltage=1.35
DRAM CL=16
DRAM RCD=18
DRAM RP=18
DRAM RAS=36
DRAM RC-RFC1-RFC2-RFC4-RRDL-RRDS-FAW=all auto (manual entry causes instability - all of the values obtained by AIDA and Thaiphoon Burner)
ProcODT_SM=68.6
Cmd2T=auto (either 1T or 2T causes instability)
Gear Down Mode=auto
Power Down Enable=auto
CLDO_VDDP=auto (no matter how hard I tried to follow Elmor's instructions properly, it wouldn't stick)
Rest of the Bios values are at default.
Memory passes all the tests and sytem is stable, however I am a bit nervous of the 2880MHz, as I never heard of such a weird #. Any ideas or suggestions?
Without DOCP setting, the RAM only works at 2133; every possible setting and combination already been tried....
I also tried it with setting it to 2T, but no avail...
When setting to auto, CPUz tells me that it runs at 2T
Weird again and Gear Down disabled at any combination caused instability.
I also tried with different sticks @A2/B2 slots with no avail. The most I got was 2666 with 2 sticks... (again with every possible combination available in Bios). This weird 2880 is the highest I could get with 4 sticks; however, I am a bit uneasy of the weird #, as I am not sure it will cause any problems in the long run...

Thanks for the advice(s).


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dk1987*
> 
> Good morning. First of all, excuse my bad English.
> Buy more than a month ago a ryzen 1700, asus C6H, 2x8gb GSkill DDR4 2x8Gb 3200Mhz FlareX, 4 hd RAID 0 with windows 10 build 1703 all updates to the day, seasonic source power 850W gold, vga shappire R9 390, WC Corsair H100i V2.
> 
> The issue is that since I bought it I have code 8 problems at random.
> Send to the warranty of the supplier and it returned it only by flashing the bios to 1201, indicating that this worked correctly. But still with the memory kit designed for ryzen and with the last bios with all the values in STOCK I have random hangs with code 8. The most extreme example is not being able to see a video on youtube that at 10 minutes gives error code 8 in the QCODE. Probe the video card and the source in my old pc (an FX-8320 and a crosshair V formula Z) and works perfectly, youtube works for hours.
> 
> Please probe multiple configurations and I can not run the equipment (in which I spend a lot). The guarantee does not give me answers. What could be happening?
> 
> Thank you very much !


I suggest you set your CPU voltage to 1.35V, SOC to 1.1V and 1.8PLL to 1.82V. Set the correct voltage for your RAM, if you don´t know the voltage for your RAM then 1.35V is good. If the PC runes stable then try reducing the CPU voltage to 1.3V. and return it to auto if it runes stable at 1.3V.


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Id start with 1.4 on cpu and 1.15 on soc
> 
> 99% of time people having problems with stability here is... Lack of volts.
> 
> Like You guys going wrong way around in my eyes. Start from .ax recommended volts and go lower till crash add 100mv sorted. Not rocket science is it??


I can pass HCI at Cl16 but I can't at cl14.. What voltage dou you recomend? now vram is 1.4v..


But, how i can fix cold boot?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dk1987*
> 
> Hi lordzed83. thanks for answering . I'm going to try to pull on those voltages that you indicate. For the first test I recommend leaving everything (ram and cpu in stock) but changing only the vcore to 1.4 and the soc to 1.15 or should I change something else? (What I observe is that in the bios the readings of voltages are always 0.03 to 0.07 less than what is set).
> Thank you


With this platform Stock is well not stable lol most random platform i ever worked with


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I suggest you set your CPU voltage to 1.35V, SOC to 1.1V and 1.8PLL to 1.82V. Set the correct voltage for your RAM, if you don´t know the voltage for your RAM then 1.35V is good. If the PC runes stable then try reducing the CPU voltage to 1.3V. and return it to auto if it runes stable at 1.3V.


I'm going to test that configuration.. but, again.. tomorrow morning, my Pc will give to me a wonderful code 8 error..


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> I can pass HCI at Cl16 but I can't at cl14.. What voltage dou you recomend? now vram is 1.4v..
> 
> 
> But, how i can fix cold boot?


You cant


----------



## Ramad

I could be wrong, but I think that cold boot issues is caused by low 1.8VPLL, I did not have any bootcycles since I did raise it to 1.82-1.84 volts.
Anybody with this issue want to try and find out?


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I could be wrong, but I think that cold boot issues is caused by low 1.8VPLL, I did not have any bootcycles since I did raise it to 1.82-1.84 volts.
> Anybody with this issue want to try and find out?


ohhh... okok.. testing...Thanks!!!


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> Gedling. all sorts of oc probs when trying to get a stable oc, ive had it @4ghz at 1.35/4v ram @2666 at 1.25/3.5v. i can run for maybe a week and slowly it starts to play up. so i redo the oc and all's fine for a week again.


What Bios are You using ?? If You flash 1201 i could link ya my 100% stable profile with 3472 memory to test out


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> You cant










I hope amd and asus can...


----------



## lordzed83

Well today i had Hot boot problems. Fastest solution i found so far ?? CMOS Clear button 15 second load profile 1 called Stable boot up and **** it.

And this is on new beta with FIXED COLD BOOT


----------



## wisepds

@lordzed83
Why my fsb is always under 100?


PD: testing your tips!!


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is on new beta with FIXED COLD BOOT


you mean 9943 9945?or its a new one?
because i have the same cold boot from the day one,no bios version helped me with this problem.sometimes its 1,sometimes its 2 or even 3
but i din't test 003


----------



## lordzed83

even if you set manual 100 its below 100







. Disable spectrum in power options that usually sorts it out


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Well today i had Hot boot problems. Fastest solution i found so far ?? CMOS Clear button 15 second load profile 1 called Stable boot up and **** it.
> 
> And this is on new beta with FIXED COLD BOOT


Hot or cold? You're mixing them XD

Hot F9 boot problems are solved by powering the machine down and up again.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> you mean 9943 9945?or its a new one?
> because i have the same cold boot from the day one,no bios version helped me with this problem.sometimes its 1,sometimes its 2 or even 3
> but i din't test 003


I given up on idea it will get fixed. Cant call it cold boot when its 25 ambient can ya ?? On old bioses it was proper cold boot when temperature sub 18c in the morning now ?? God knows


----------



## ElmerF

Quote:


> Gedling. all sorts of oc probs when trying to get a stable oc, ive had it @4ghz at 1.35/4v ram @2666 at 1.25/3.5v. i can run for maybe a week and slowly it starts to play up. so i redo the oc and all's fine for a week again.


Same exact problem - initially I was happy with 9945, but I would tweak here and there while always setting things back when things didn't work, but now it's like the bios is just tired of it all. Can't get memory above stable even at 2400 (Corsair Samsung 3200). It's like the bios ages (accumulates settings that never reset) and gives up.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> Hot or cold? You're mixing them XD
> 
> Hot F9 boot problems are solved by powering the machine down and up again.


So far not had F9 one


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElmerF*
> 
> Same exact problem - initially I was happy with 9945, but I would tweak here and there while always setting things back when things didn't work, but now it's like the bios is just tired of it all. Can't get memory above stable even at 2400 (Corsair Samsung 3200). It's like the bios ages (accumulates settings that never reset) and gives up.


Indeed thats why i said best option is to just have full on working profile and if u dont boot up. Cmos Clear load good to go


----------



## Timur Born

I compared memory timings of the 3200 and 3600 straps between 9943 and 9945 and found no differences whatsoever! Now I wonder what may be the difference between the two BIOS versions under the hood?


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> even if you set manual 100 its below 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Disable spectrum in power options that usually sorts it out


Ok I'll test it!! NOW I'm testing at vcore 1.35, ram at 1,35 and CL14 as you indicated me and now pass HCI!!!! OEOeoeoeoeoeoeoeoeoe
You are right


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> even if you set manual 100 its below 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Disable spectrum in power options that usually sorts it out


Odd, for me in hwinfo64 its ALWAYS at 100 and i mean dead even 100.0 even in average, i haven't disabled anything in power options either, weird.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I compared memory timings of the 3200 and 3600 straps between 9943 and 9945 and found no differences whatsoever! Now I wonder what may be the difference between the two BIOS versions under the hood?


Id love to know as well, 9943 was a disaster for me but everyone says 9945 is MUCH better. Maybe there's some auto settings we don't know about but I;m guessing this is a test/beta BIOS so its far from being refined. Im fine with my 1107 for now, i even have a startup BIOS time of 14sec so I'm ok with it.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElmerF*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Gedling. all sorts of oc probs when trying to get a stable oc, ive had it @4ghz at 1.35/4v ram @2666 at 1.25/3.5v. i can run for maybe a week and slowly it starts to play up. so i redo the oc and all's fine for a week again.
> 
> 
> 
> Same exact problem - initially I was happy with 9945, but I would tweak here and there while always setting things back when things didn't work, _but now it's like the bios is just tired of it all._ Can't get memory above stable even at 2400 (Corsair Samsung 3200). It's like the bios ages (accumulates settings that never reset) and gives up.
Click to expand...

Maybe the BIOSes can sense their operators' developing OC fatigue.









All kidding aside, this could be exposed by flash-backing the BIOS du jour, and setting parameters and testing. Save the parameters onto a USB stick. After a week of OC experimentation and apparent progressive performance degradation at the chosen baseline, clear the BIOS, flash-back the same BIOS, and load the earlier saved parameters, then test again to see if restoration of initial behavior is seen using whatever tests are favored.


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzyo99*
> 
> SPD files for anybody with F4-4266C19D-8GTZR. I uploaded here:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/7ksgq38o5wz6q72/AABZq5zboXLR3HI4X89DTrVya?dl=0


Could you do a dump of your full timings and subtimings?


----------



## wisepds

I have spd file for GSkill Trident Z GTZ 3200 Cl14 1,35V
(F4-3200C14D-16GTZ)


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Id love to know as well, 9943 was a disaster for me but everyone says 9945 is MUCH better. Maybe there's some auto settings we don't know about but I;m guessing this is a test/beta BIOS so its far from being refined.


If it's some Auto settings than it is nothing that can be read/listed by Mem TweakIt.


----------



## Bart

I'm seeing weird inconsistencies with 9945 too. One that freaked me out was Timespy. Ran that benchmark once, got 8300-something. Re-ran the benchmark again, WITHOUT changing ANYTHING AT ALL, and scored 9200+. Never saw that before yesterday, kinda wacky. Seen that twice now. I think I'll just continue to wait for more improvements, or for the "official" AGESA release BIOS.


----------



## madweazl

Time to start bending tubes; this monoblock is much heavier than the EK block for the Gigabyte Z170.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://flic.kr/p/UyZ77N


----------



## wisepds

HCI test pased at 1,35v 3200 CL14 (40 loops) and now passing IBT at cpu 1,35V pll 1,82 and 3,8 ghz!!! Bios 1201 All stable for now.. and only 53°C!!!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> .. and what is the proper tuning? please share.


Hello

Not much really that @elmor and @The Stilt haven't already covered. The only additions I have found is that tRFC is generally set too tight by default and also needs to be more conservative than one would set on an Intel platform. The current situation seems to be that the majority of processors are capable of an upper memory speed somewhere between 3200Mhz and 3500Mhz with an approximate equal number failing to reach 3200MHz or topping out near 3600MHz. Once nearing the limit of the IMC the signal margin is so small that gains can be achieved using SOC and memory voltages to fine tune the signal integrity. This is a time consuming process though and may not seem worth the effort to most.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Not much really that @elmor and @The Stilt haven't already covered. The only additions I have found is that tRFC is generally set too tight by default and also needs to be more conservative than one would set on an Intel platform. The current situation seems to be that the majority of processors are capable of an upper memory speed somewhere between 3200Mhz and 3500Mhz with an approximate equal number failing to reach 3200MHz or topping out near 3600MHz. Once nearing the limit of the IMC the signal margin is so small that gains can be achieved using SOC and memory voltages to fine tune the signal integrity. This is a time consuming process though and may not seem worth the effort to most.


yeah - it not that a stable 3600 has been elusive with the 16GB kit I have on the c6h - auto timings work fine, it's tightening things up that has been pretty frustrating. Haven't needed to adjust ODT or cldo_vddp... yet.


----------



## ibeat117

So far can´t push any further, also did someone also got better latency with 2T rather than with 1T? I get 3-4 ns less on 1T, also to be this stable i needed to raise the SoC switching frequency to 500 kHz, did someone also tried this?


----------



## poisson21

@madweazl good luck with the bending and show us the result ^^


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> The only additions I have found is that tRFC is generally set too tight by default


tRFC isn't too tight by default, it is just read wrong by the bios and most of the softwares when 1DPC configuration is used and DIMMs are placed to A2 & B2 slots. AGESA configures tRFC based on the values programmed to the SPD.

E.G. at 3200MHz MEMCLK most Samsung B-die based modules will use 560/416/256 CLK or 350/260/160ns (tRFC/tRFC2/tRFC4) instead of the 312/192/132 displayed by the bios.

AIDA64 can display the tRFC correctly since version 5.90.4242 and the issue will be fixed in the upcoming release of HWInfo too (haven't actually checked if a build containing this fix is already available).

When DIMMs are placed in A1 & B1 slots, or all slots are populated the bios will display correct values.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Not much really that @elmor and @The Stilt haven't already covered. The only additions I have found is that tRFC is generally set too tight by default and also needs to be more conservative than one would set on an Intel platform. The current situation seems to be that the majority of processors are capable of an upper memory speed somewhere between 3200Mhz and 3500Mhz with an approximate equal number failing to reach 3200MHz or topping out near 3600MHz. Once nearing the limit of the IMC the signal margin is so small that gains can be achieved using SOC and memory voltages to fine tune the signal integrity. This is a time consuming process though and may not seem worth the effort to most.


It is not worth the effort right now. When agesa code 1.0.06 is finally implemeted it may be a different story. I have four 8GB FlareX DDR4 3200 dimms I would like to run faster than the 2667mhz maximum speed I can obtain on my Titanium motherboard. These are Samsung B--die and I should be able to run them at or near to their rated 3200mhz. I can do it with 2 dimms but not four. I do believe you are correct about variables concerning the IMC on Ryzen cpus. There are constraints due to that for some users. I do believe the microcode can alleviate some of that. Time will tell.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> tRFC isn't too tight by default, it is just read wrong by the bios and most of the softwares when 1DPC configuration is used and DIMMs are placed to A2 & B2 slots. AGESA configures tRFC based on the values programmed to the SPD.
> 
> E.G. at 3200MHz MEMCLK most Samsung B-die based modules will use 560/416/256 CLK or 350/260/160ns (tRFC/tRFC2/tRFC4) instead of the 312/192/132 displayed by the bios.
> 
> AIDA64 can display the tRFC correctly since version 5.90.4242 and the issue will be fixed in the upcoming release of HWInfo too (haven't actually checked if a build containing this fix is already available).
> 
> When DIMMs are placed in A1 & B1 slots, or all slots are populated the bios will display correct values.


So you would recommend users piutting dimms in A1 and B1? Of course since I have a MSI X370 Titanium it probably would be of no use since we do not have reference clock settings in our bios or an external clock generator.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> So you would recommend users piutting dimms in A1 and B1? Of course since I have a MSI X370 Titanium it probably would be of no use since we do not have reference clock settings in our bios or an external clock generator.


No, what makes you think that?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> HCI test pased at 1,35v 3200 CL14 (40 loops) and now passing IBT at cpu 1,35V pll 1,82 and 3,8 ghz!!! Bios 1201 All stable for now.. and only 53°C!!!


Good CPU.








I think you can run 3.9Ghz at the same voltages you have now.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> tRFC isn't too tight by default, it is just read wrong by the bios and most of the softwares when 1DPC configuration is used and DIMMs are placed to A2 & B2 slots. AGESA configures tRFC based on the values programmed to the SPD.
> 
> E.G. at 3200MHz MEMCLK most Samsung B-die based modules will use 560/416/256 CLK or 350/260/160ns (tRFC/tRFC2/tRFC4) instead of the 312/192/132 displayed by the bios.
> 
> AIDA64 can display the tRFC correctly since version 5.90.4242 and the issue will be fixed in the upcoming release of HWInfo too (haven't actually checked if a build containing this fix is already available).
> 
> When DIMMs are placed in A1 & B1 slots, or all slots are populated the bios will display correct values.


Hello

I have not been able to achieve real stability without increasing tRFC above the set default value when clocking between 3600Mhz and 3700MHz. Being read and set from the SPD falls in line with my previous post where mentioned that tRFC can be set tighter on Intel as I only have Intel qualified modules. Things like this should not be unexpected when AMD states it is fine to use memory voltage up to 1.5V when the same modules on Intel work at their spec'd 1.35V rating.


----------



## LRStogie

Just lucky maybe? Not sure if this is of interest but got my GSkill Flare X 2400 MHz memory running at 2933 with only slightly looser timings..

Bios 9945

Settings: Vcore 1.35 , VDram 1.32 SOCV 1.1

I let memory timings go auto in Bios

Used 40 multiplier and Bclk unchanged at 100. [IMG





Tested on Prime 95 - only for 1/2 hour so far but ok
Cinebench score 1739

1800X
Masterliquid 240 AIO
F4-2400C15-16GFX (x2 =32GB slots A2 B2)
Patriot Hellfire 480 GB SSD
AMD 580 X GPU
Corsair HX 850i PSU
Corsair Crystal 570x case


----------



## wisepds

I have tried HCi at 3,8 ghz and 1,35v (In bios) but windows crash...

Must I test with LLC2 or 3?

With 1,35v and 3750 pass HCI..


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> I have tried HCi at 3,8 ghz and 1,35v (In bios) but windows crash...
> 
> Must I test with LLC2 or 3?
> 
> With 1,35v and 3750 pass HCI..


You don´t need LLC. Raise the CPU voltage a little, until your system is table. Thought you were stable at 3.8Ghz with 1.35 vcore.









System crash:

Black screen = low vcore
Blue screen = low DRAM voltage


----------



## gupsterg

@The Stilt

I tried HWiNFO build v5.52-3161 yesterday.



As I thought UEFI 9943 read back was correct I highlighted it as bug to @mumak







. I use A2/B2, RAM kit F4-3200C14D-16GTZ.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @The Stilt
> 
> I tried HWiNFO build v5.52-3161 yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> As I thought UEFI 9943 read back was correct I highlighted it as bug to @Mumak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I use A2/B2.


HWiNFO v5.52-3161 still has a bug reading the Trfc. I tried to fix it in that version, but I just realized it still doesn't report properly for some configurations.
The final fix should be in the next upcoming build - v5.53 Beta.


----------



## gupsterg

OK, cheers. I just tested again and seems correct for when manually set tRFC.


----------



## Mumak

Here an intermediate build that should fix Trfc readout: www.hwinfo.com/beta/hw64_553_3162.zip


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> OK, cheers. I just tested again and seems correct for when manually set tRFC.


Yes, when you set the tRFC manually the PSP will program the registers for all of the different DIMMs.
The bug only affects reading the current timings, when 1DPC is used and DIMM A2 & B2 are populated. The actual timings are programmed correctly regardless if you leave them to "Auto" or set them manually.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibeat117*
> 
> 
> 
> So far can´t push any further, also did someone also got better latency with 2T rather than with 1T? I get 3-4 ns less on 1T, also to be this stable i needed to raise the SoC switching frequency to 500 kHz, did someone also tried this?


Ye man im on 400khz al around think i try 500 SoC temps are low max iw seen is 63 after hours of torture tests . Good to see there aother people messing about with like every setting possible









Also in my case lower ddr + bclk oc seems more stable.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Yes, when you set the tRFC manually the PSP will program the registers for all of the different DIMMs.
> The bug only affects reading the current timings, when 1DPC is used and DIMM A2 & B2 are populated. The actual timings are programmed correctly regardless if you leave them to "Auto" or set them manually.


Thank you,







. I use 1DPC, SR, A2/B2.

Gonna stick with manual AI Tuner/Timings.

AI Tuner: Manual, I pick 3200MHz strap, UEFI shows read back for tRFC as 312 [Auto], HWiNFO as 560.

AI Tuner: Manual, I pick 3466MHz strap, UEFI shows read back for tRFC as 312 [Auto], HWiNFO as 606.

AI Tuner: DOCP Standard, sets 3200MHz strap, UEFI shows read back for tRFC as 312 [Auto], HWiNFO as 560, which is what XMP profile is.

AI Tuner: DOCP Standard, I pick 3466MHz strap, UEFI shows read back for tRFC as 312 [Auto], HWiNFO as 606.


----------



## Enigma-

With tons of experience with those mem (testing/failing). Open the G.Skill LED app shut them off, then on and then choose and apply the standard "rainbow" effect. That should kick then alive.


----------



## Enigma-

@elmor

Strange behaviour with those new bioses with agesa 1006. My setup has been rock solid with almost all earlier bioses since launch @ 3200 CL14. With those new dividers available, I can not boot with any of them above 3200 regardless of timings or voltages. All combos tried and will just post at 2133 again and again how many times I even try. I was expecting to see at least 3600 working with CL16 as it's my RAM spec of my G.Skill trident b-die's. Not even 3333 would post at any combo. Boot voltage set and thinked of all I can.

I sorted out all problems with workarounds easlier but this is just a wall. I don't get it at all. Totally lost here.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma-*
> 
> With tons of experience with those mem (testing/failing). Open the G.Skill LED app shut them off, then on and then choose and apply the standard "rainbow" effect. That should kick then alive.


Reportedly, the G.Skill LED app has the same failing (no mutex) as the Asus Aura app -- it causes damage to the SPD data in the DRAM. Until a revised app from either vendor is published, it is safer to fix the DRAM using Thaiphoon and wait for development of safe color control software. There is plenty of information about this in this thread.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

> Quote:





> Originally Posted by *T800*
> 
> I assume you mean Asus Zenstates 0.2.2.
> 
> I tried it last night, PC became more silent than manually overclocked it to 4000Mhz at the same CPU clock speed.
> 
> But I observe CPU clock stays as it is. Never goes down with Ryzen Balanced Power Plan. If I select regular Balanced plan clock is going down. But Balanced plan is not recommended so I select Ryzen Balanced instead.
> 
> By the way I turned off Core Performance Boost things in BIOS and enabled Global C States before using Zenstates.


You want to enable PStates P0,P1 and P2 to custom (the rest to auto) in the bios if you're going to use ZenStates. leave core voltage on auto, and disable core performance boost, both in OC settings AND AMD CBS, you do want Global C States enabled, but PStates are what you need (in AMD CBS) for ZenStates to work.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widonwaker*
> 
> I quote myself with a little update:
> Just finished to benchmark Mass Effect Andromeda. With 9945 BIOS i'm losing an average of 4 fps. Also, I noticed this particular thing:
> 9945 Bios: All stock settings (1700X) run BETTER than 3,85Ghz OC and 3085Mhz RAM (vs 3,4Ghz stock and 2133Mhz ram stock.)
> 
> ***...


That's within margin of error, nothing really conclusive there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma-*
> 
> With tons of experience with those mem (testing/failing). Open the G.Skill LED app shut them off, then on and then choose and apply the standard "rainbow" effect. That should kick then alive.


I wouldn't be doing ANYTHING with G.Skill/Aura, unless you want corrupted SPDs.


----------



## r4m0n

Some new info on AGESA 1.0.0.6 from AMD, with some info on the subtimings as well:
https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/05/25/community-update-4-lets-talk-dram


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I used bulk crap uninstaller but the services remained. Though I do like the name. it is fitting.


This is how you can remove the services manually

https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/how-to-delete-a-windows-service-in-vista-or-xp/


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> This is how you can remove the services manually
> 
> https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/how-to-delete-a-windows-service-in-vista-or-xp/


Yup, SC Delete is pretty effective!


----------



## finalheaven

@gupsterg

I have been testing for the last two days straight. It takes SoC @ 1.1125 to be able to cold boot and even boot up from full power loss/unplugging PSU and not lose settings. Also my CPU offset is now at +187.5mV for stability.

This is to be stable at 3466 @ 16-15-15-15-35 (4x8GB). Hopefully your other CPU's can do it at a lot less especially with 16gb instead of 32gb. Temps have gone up to 83.1C.


----------



## T800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> You want to enable PStates P0,P1 and P2 to custom (the rest to auto) in the bios if you're going to use ZenStates. leave core voltage on auto, and disable core performance boost, both in OC settings AND AMD CBS, you do want Global C States enabled, but PStates are what you need (in AMD CBS) for ZenStates to work.
> 
> That's within margin of error, nothing really conclusive there.
> 
> I wouldn't be doing ANYTHING with G.Skill/Aura, unless you want corrupted SPDs.


Nope. For my understanding the user can choose either of it.

For the user's preferation he or she can choose the P-States overclocking through BIOS or simply he or she can use Asus Zenstates software in Windows.

The user don't have to turn on both of it at the same time.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> Some new info on AGESA 1.0.0.6 from AMD, with some info on the subtimings as well:
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/05/25/community-update-4-lets-talk-dram


Thanks, good stuff -- though it doesn't quite explain enough, lol. I shared it on another forum as well for folks. I didn't know about that site at all.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T800*
> 
> Nope. For my understanding the user can choose either of it.
> 
> For the user's preferation he or she can choose the P-States overclocking through BIOS or simply he or she can use Asus Zenstates software in Windows.
> 
> The user don't have to turn on both of it at the same time.


 spd_check_v02.zip 1k .zip file

i have been struggling with p states for awhile finally figured it out
i set up p state 0 with what i want all the rest on auto
i choose + offset for voltage
i choose manual for bclk set to 100
done
now it works and down clocks.

next step is get my ram past 2933

me and the three other people on the planet with this ram are in desperate need








does not matter what i try 2933 is it other than using bclk overclock but then the video card gives up whether pcie gen 1 2 3 or infinity and beyond.

i,ll just wait and keep reading pick a few more tips up









what i have so far.


----------



## Gadfly

Well here is my latest on 9945:



Settings:

CPU: 40.25 x 103: 4145mhz
DRAM: 3575mhz (3466 Strap; Gskill 4266 RGB)

vcore: 1.393v
SOC: 1.1v
Dram: 1.41v
dram Boot: 1.41v
CLDO_VDDP: 945

Timings: 14-14-14-14-34, all others copied from 2666 strap

Other settings:

Procdt: 53.3ohm
1T
Geardown disable

All the other normal settings (core boost disabled, spread spectrum disabled, super I/O disabled, etc.)


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> These new bios don't work very well at all.
> 
> Things that were working great in 0081 don't work anymore.
> 
> I could run ddr 3200 12-11-11-11-28, 3600 14-14-14-14-32 on three different straps, all 1T. Now I can't get anything above 3333 to train and boot at all, at any BCLK, or any strap.
> 
> Hopefully a new version comes out soon, as this is just really a big step backwards.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> It is an improvement for most people, but it appears those who tried to use refclk/bclk overclocks to reach higher memory speeds are having less luck. And even for other people, it seems to be working out better more often than not. There are a few that it has went backwards though.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I call BS on that one.
Click to expand...

....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Well here is my latest on 9945:
> 
> 
> 
> Settings:
> 
> CPU: 40.25 x 103: 4145mhz
> DRAM: 3575mhz (3466 Strap; Gskill 4266 RGB)
> 
> vcore: 1.393v
> SOC: 1.1v
> Dram: 1.41v
> dram Boot: 1.41v
> CLDO_VDDP: 945
> 
> Timings: 14-14-14-14-34, all others copied from 2666 strap
> 
> Other settings:
> 
> Procdt: 53.3ohm
> 1T
> Geardown disable
> 
> All the other normal settings (core boost disabled, spread spectrum disabled, super I/O disabled, etc.)


Guessing you won't be man enough to apologize?

Edit: Socrates would have.


----------



## IRobot23

OMG, 60GB/s on ryzen... Raven ridge should fly with this.

So quad channel 3600MT/s = 120GB/s...


----------



## wisepds

@elmor or anyone can help!

Please, help!!

I have cold boot every morning. When my system starts, run fine, passing all test, but next morning:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWOLGZOsWHs

The reset bios button doesn't works, I only can restore all to default doing al steps on the video attached. I have presed it almost 4s, 15s, 30s, 60s, etc... and nothing...

Now my stable configuration:
1800X
Vcore: 1.35
multiplier: x37,5
blck 100 (Auto)
vsoc 1.1
Ram 1.35v (Bios shows 1,395v)
pLL 1.82
Ram: Gskill 3200 mhz, cl14
Rest on Auto.

With this configuration my ryzen pass HCI 3 hours, IBT, 4 Hours, Prime 95 2 hours, DOOM, Hyper-V and Photoshop.. pffffff a lot of time without problems.

but at next morning.... code 8/3E like in the video...

What do you do for avoid cold boot? It's a headache!
A lot of implementation ram compatibility on new entry of AMD RYZEN BLOG about AGESA 1.0.0.6, but about this problem, nothing...








Thanks for your help!!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> I have been testing for the last two days straight. It takes SoC @ 1.1125 to be able to cold boot and even boot up from full power loss/unplugging PSU and not lose settings. Also my CPU offset is now at +187.5mV for stability.
> 
> This is to be stable at 3466 @ 16-15-15-15-35 (4x8GB). Hopefully your other CPU's can do it at a lot less especially with 16gb instead of 32gb. Temps have gone up to 83.1C.


To pass IBT AVX custom 13312MB on 3.8GHz CPU + 3466MHz 16-16-16-16-36-2T. I need GearDown: [Disabled] BankGroupSwap: [Disabled]. RAM can not be below 1.375V. SOC must be 1.125V, I tested 1.1V and it failed. I did not try 1.1125V as usually do 25mV increments of SOC. CPU did go down to +225mV for some "rinse & repeating" but then has come back up to +237mV like 3333MHz strap. I'm doing my final 10x IBT AVX and wrapping this strap up this morning.

3466MHz has been tough compared with any other strap so far. 3600MHz is not going to be a walk in the park if I gain stability in it. Hopefully this weekend I'll get a chance to throw the other CPU on mobo. I still have intermittent Q-Code: F9 on 3466MHz. Played a lot with CLDO_VDDP, it is not solving 3466MHz for me yet on that aspect. Upto 3333MHz I have no real issues on warm/cold boot.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> ....
> Guessing you won't be man enough to apologize?
> 
> Edit: Socrates would have.


Apologize for What? I don't think there is an improvement in this bios. Nothing was directed at you personally... if you took it that way, then for that I apologize.

Just fyi, This is not an improvement. Instead of running 1800-1900mhz on the 2400 strap timings, I am stuck @ 1780mhz With 2666 strap sub-timings, and it requires more soc voltage to do it. It is no longer possible to run higher bsclk's.

This bios appears to have created a dram training hole right around 1795mhz and I can't get past it. I have tried from 1800 all the way upto 2000mhz.

The cldo_vddp value is a bit od a mystery to me. At the default 950 nothing over 3200 works, at 945 the 3466 strap works, but the 3600 strap will not train no matter what value I set.

Hopefully the next round stabilizes things a bit, but in this first, and early 1006a beta, things have gotten a bit worse than the 1004a's (which makes sense, they were more refined).


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> To pass IBT AVX custom 13312MB on 3.8GHz CPU + 3466MHz 16-16-16-16-36-2T. I need GearDown: [Disabled] BankGroupSwap: [Disabled]. RAM can not be below 1.375V. SOC must be 1.125V, I tested 1.1V and it failed. I did not try 1.1125V as usually do 25mV increments of SOC. CPU did go down to +225mV for some "rinse & repeating" but then has come back up to +237mV like 3333MHz strap. I'm doing my final 10x IBT AVX and wrapping this strap up this morning.
> 
> 3466MHz has been tough compared with any other strap so far. 3600MHz is not going to be a walk in the park if I gain stability in it. Hopefully this weekend I'll get a chance to throw the other CPU on mobo. I still have intermittent Q-Code: F9 on 3466MHz. Played a lot with CLDO_VDDP, it is not solving 3466MHz for me yet on that aspect. Upto 3333MHz I have no real issues on warm/cold boot.


What recomendation can you give me to fix cold boot..? I have cold boot every morning...


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> @elmor or anyone can help!
> 
> Please, help!!
> 
> I have cold boot every morning. When my system starts, run fine, passing all test, but next morning:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWOLGZOsWHs
> 
> The reset bios button doesn't works, I only can restore all to default doing al steps on the video attached. I have presed it almost 4s, 15s, 30s, 60s, etc... and nothing...
> 
> Now my stable configuration:
> 1800X
> Vcore: 1.35
> multiplier: x37,5
> blck 100 (Auto)
> vsoc 1.1
> Ram 1.35v (Bios shows 1,395v)
> pLL 1.82
> Ram: Gskill 3200 mhz, cl14
> Rest on Auto.
> 
> With this configuration my ryzen pass HCI 3 hours, IBT, 4 Hours, Prime 95 2 hours, DOOM, Hyper-V and Photoshop.. pffffff a lot of time without problems.
> 
> but at next morning.... code 8/3E like in the video...
> 
> What do you do for avoid cold boot? It's a headache!
> A lot of implementation ram compatibility on new entry of AMD RYZEN BLOG about AGESA 1.0.0.6, but about this problem, nothing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help!!


Everyone here tried and there is NO SOLUTION with new beta bioses im yet to boot up normally in the morning.
My advice have ddr boot attempt set on 1 cmos clear load profile boot up. Fastest workaround i found.
You can pump volts EVERYWHERE and it still wont boot up.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> What recomendation can you give me to fix cold boot..? I have cold boot every morning...


On what I regard my best CPU/only CPU that 3200MHz strap worked with ease (yet to try UEFI 9943 on). I used "Sleep/Resume" as work around not to have rare intermittent boot issue. This CPU had had ~36hrs continuous stress testing made up of Y-Cruncher/x264/[email protected]/RB stress mode. It passed thoses tests with VDIMM 1.35V and SOC: 0.950V, increasing SOC to 1V did not help, playing with ProcODT also did not help, for the issue.

This CPU which I regard the worst out of 3. Did not do 3200MHz strap on UEFI prior to 9943. On UEFI 9943 changing CLDO_VDDP to 956mV solved the memory hole and I had no issues regarding boot or stability. SOC 1V needed, VDIMM 1.35V. 3333MHz again same UEFI/VDIMM, SOC: 1.075V, CLDO_VDDP [Auto], ProcODT: 53.3 ohms.

There is no magic bullet I can suggest. Only options are to try CLDO_VDDP and/or ProcODT, which requires investing time to test. The CPU sample used and RAM kit used makes a difference IMO on where you will end up with those settings. All cases above same mobo, RAM, etc, only CPU differ.

Sorry I can not help more. The UEFI/AGESA is still needing a lotta work to be "right" IMO, but I reckon now we are somewhere with it, where it should have been at launch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Everyone here tried and there is NO SOLUTION with new beta bioses im yet to boot up normally in the morning.
> My advice have ddr boot attempt set on 1 cmos clear load profile boot up. Fastest workaround i found.
> You can pump volts EVERYWHERE and it still wont boot up.


As said before in thread, this CPU R7 1700 batch: UA 1713PGT no issues on even 1st boot of morning with upto 3333MHz on UEFI 9943 in my case.


----------



## kazama

i m getting 4.0 3466 cl14 , totally stable right now with new beta, only some cold boots , less than 1107 (for me).

Its time to try zen states and make it downclock, is there any tutorial how to make it work? last time i try, downclock dont work, it always run 4.0


----------



## T800

With Ryzen Balanced power plan selected I did not observe downclocking in Windows 10. But with regular Balanced plan CPU is downclocking.

Yet the CPU is operating colder than manually overclocking it to 4000MHz through BIOS when using Zenstates combined with Ryzen Balanced power plan.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazama*
> 
> i m getting 4.0 3466 cl14 , totally stable right now with new beta, only some cold boots , less than 1107 (for me).
> 
> Its time to try zen states and make it downclock, is there any tutorial how to make it work? last time i try, downclock dont work, it always run 4.0


what memory test are you running? Testing memory is important with these bios as they will appear stable, but be erroring like mad.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T800*
> 
> With Ryzen Balanced power plan selected I did not observe downclocking in Windows 10. But with regular Balanced plan CPU is downclocking.
> 
> Yet the CPU is operating colder than manually overclocking it to 4000MHz through BIOS when using Zenstates combined with Ryzen Balanced power plan.


I think that is because it is using C states which operate too fast to monitor. The last Pstate is shown. Its just a monitoring software limitation?

if you edit Ryzen Balanced to allow minimum processor state to 10% you should see the downclocking in HWinfo etc. But its not as efficient as just allowing it to work as AMD intended which may explain the temperatures.

Someone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, but thats how I understand it after reading this thread for weeks..


----------



## lordzed83

So far new beta bioses give me more boot up problems than any previous did.
Tried cldo and proc nothing helps.

But remember im running 3466+ since 1002 bios.

Think its due to runnig faster than 3200 speeds and thats that.

So solution for cold boot is. Stick to sub 2666 on ddr sorted. Even AMD says anything above that is a bonus lol


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> So far new beta bioses give me more boot up problems than any previous did.
> Tried cldo and proc nothing helps.
> 
> But remember im running 3466+ since 1002 bios.
> 
> Think its due to runni g faster than 3200 speeds and thats that


Yeah, its a bit flakey.

I get 3 beeps some times then a restart. sometimes I get 3 beeps then 3 more beeps so 6 in total in two short groups of 3.

Sometimes just one beep, which seems to be memory training fail.

Unfortunately I cant see the Q codes because I am very limited on space till next week.

Q codes seem to be deeply mysterious too.

Anyway the point is that on the last bios it started fine all the time but with this one 9943 its always interesting to see what different beeps I get and how many restarts it needs.

The most troubling aspect is that it seems to be very variable and totally unpredictable. Sometimes cold starts from power off are fine, sometimes just restarting causes memory training fail. I suspect there are some wrong timings, I notice there are some timings that are zero! Sometimes one stick will have different numbers for the same parameter. Its all a bit wonky.

I'm sure with another 6 weeks of tweaking timings etc AMD / ASUS will come up with an improved AGESA / BIOS.


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> So far new beta bioses give me more boot up problems than any previous did.
> Tried cldo and proc nothing helps.
> 
> But remember im running 3466+ since 1002 bios.
> 
> Think its due to runni g faster than 3200 speeds and thats that
> 
> So solition for cd boot is. Stick to sub 2666 on ddr sorted lol


are you telling me that I must downclocking my ram to 2666 to avoid cold boot?









What kind of fix must do AMD to fix this issue? only a bios fix?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> So far new beta bioses give me more boot up problems than any previous did.
> Tried cldo and proc nothing helps.
> 
> But remember im running 3466+ since 1002 bios.
> 
> Think its due to runni g faster than 3200 speeds and thats that
> 
> So solition for cd boot is. Stick to sub 2666 on ddr sorted lol


2933 is fine for cold boots as well. Its anything beyond that. Ive had zero issues with 2933 but plenty with 3200. Im also sticking to 1107 for now, 9943 was a poop show.


----------



## wisepds

I'm going to test that!!
Thanks!!!


----------



## T800

With latest 9943 BIOS my PC can't boot with 3466MHz and 3600MHz. I tried SOC: 1.15V and DDR Voltage up to 1.45V with no chance.

With 1201 BIOS using 2933MHz strap and BCLK overclocking PC can boot 3519MHz 3607MHz succesfully. Both with 16-16-16-36 1T timings. I set the SOC: up to 1.15V and DDR Voltage up to 1.42V for that RAM speeds. Ram kit is Gskill Flare X 2x8GB 3200C 14, CPU is 1800X.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> are you telling me that I must downclocking my ram to 2666 to avoid cold boot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of fix must do AMD to fix this issue? only a bios fix?


You and I have same RAM as me, F4-3200C14D-16GTZ.

Do GearDown: [Disabled], ProcODT: 53.3 ohms, BankGroupSwap: [Disabled].

I did quickly skim over your past posts, so you have 1800X. Did 3200MHz strap work on any UEFI before 9943?


----------



## wisepds

Nop, cold boot issue have been with me from the beginning


----------



## bogustime

I'm having issues with my Pstate overclock. For some reason the core voltage stays constant at 1.373v even with the cores downclocking on my 1700x. Here are my settings:

BIOS: 1201
Extreme Tweaker:
CPB Disabled
CPU Core Voltage: + Offset to .01875
Everything else set to auto

Zen Common Options:
CPD: Disabled
Global C-state Control: Enabled
Everything else set to auto

Custom Pstate0:
FID: A0
DID: 8
VID: 20
Rest of Pstates are set to auto

Windows Power Settings: High Performance (Minimum Processor State: 20%)

I have already tried the other power plans which don't change anything. I've read that the SMU kicks into OC mode if the Pstate0 frequency is clocked past its stock settings and then turns off power saving features, but it seems everyone else is having success with this. I'm not quite sure where to go from here. Any ideas?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Nop, cold boot issue have been with me from the beginning


OK, so is memory hole for your CPU. You need to work CLDO_VDDP. 956mv work for my R7 1700 which had memory hole.

So 1st do what guided in last post.

Next set primary timings as 14-14-14-14-34. You will see trfc as well 3x in timings section set as 560 416 256, use VBOOT/VDIMM for now as 1.375V, SOC: 1.1V should be more than ample IMO, later work it down.

Then see what is highest strap that work without changing CLDO_VDDP. Then we will see if we can work out 3200MHz hole with that.


----------



## wisepds

Who who who... whaaat? I'm not a Pro-overclocker...jejeje, what is CLDO_VDDP? ok, this afternoon I'll check that...


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> are you telling me that I must downclocking my ram to 2666 to avoid cold boot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of fix must do AMD to fix this issue? only a bios fix?


Obviously THEY and NOONE knows since cold boot is here from DAY ONE. Almost 3 months gone with no solution. As someone stated 2666 no cold boots and some 2933 no cold boots. Thats ONLY solution.

Other option is just keeping pc on 24/7 when i boot up after work i tend to just leave my pc running till im going to sleep.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> You and I have same RAM as me, F4-3200C14D-16GTZ.
> 
> Do GearDown: [Disabled], ProcODT: 53.3 ohms, BankGroupSwap: [Disabled].
> 
> I did quickly skim over your past posts, so you have 1800X. Did 3200MHz strap work on any UEFI before 9943?


Yes it did i booted up 3200cl14 with my 3200cl16 memory with 1.35 volts and soc 1.1 PLUG AND PLAY and that was 09xx bios version


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T800*
> 
> With latest 9943 BIOS my PC can't boot with 3466MHz and 3600MHz. I tried SOC: 1.15V and DDR Voltage up to 1.45V with no chance.
> 
> With 1201 BIOS using 2933MHz strap and BCLK overclocking PC can boot 3519MHz 3607MHz succesfully. Both with 16-16-16-36 1T timings. I set the SOC: up to 1.15V and DDR Voltage up to 1.42V for that RAM speeds. Ram kit is Gskill Flare X 2x8GB 3200C 14, CPU is 1800X.


Same here 1002 onwards i had rock solid stable 347x/360xmhz on this new bios no chance to get it anywhere near as stable

@dorbot indeed this bios is like random error generator








@elmor good You left those Bioses out of first page. They are nowhere near ready to use in public. Its First time i'm considering going back in version. No Stability or performance gains in my case just boot up problems :/ if anything ill play around with this 0038 magic


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Who who who... whaaat? I'm not a Pro-overclocker...jejeje, what is CLDO_VDDP? ok, this afternoon I'll check that...


When home will PM/post you UEFI screenshots so you know how to set







. I am no pro either







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Yes it did i booted up 3200cl14 with my 3200cl16 memory with 1.35 volts and soc 1.1 PLUG AND PLAY and that was 09xx bios version


That post you have quoted is for wisepds







. You need not my guidance mate














.


----------



## Timur Born

tMAW and tMAC are not read by Mem TweakIt, I am also not sure about Rtt?! I wonder if these (equal) values are the difference between 9943 and 9945?


----------



## skullbringer

Tried 9945 since people stated it worked better than 9945. For me it was pretty much the same story with both:

Max hci memtest 100%+ stable oc is: 34.66 x 100 bclk @ 16-16-16-36 2T

- ram: F4-3866C18D-16GTZR
- vsoc: 1.2V
- vdimm: 1.45V
- cldo_vddp: auto

The only difference I noticed between the two bioses is with 9943 raising soc over 1.15V did not yield any improvements, instead I had to raise tcwl to 18. With 9945 I can stay with tcwl 16 (auto) and just raise soc to the mentioned 1.2V to become stable.

Oh and this is all with a cpu oc of 40.5 x 100 @ 1.425V vcore.

Some other things I observed during testing:
- cldo_vddp is dependent on vsoc. So while 1025mV cldo_vddp might be stable at 1.15V vsoc, the same cldo_vddp might be unstable at 1.175V vsoc and not even boot (f9) on 1.2V vsoc.
Yes, I double checked that amd microcode recovery nonsense did not reset cldo_vddp and did a cold reboot when it did and I had to set it again.

- With these new bioses, raising vdimm above 1.45V only causes instability and does not allow for higher speeds or tighter timings.

- TrdrdSc changes from 1 to 5 on auto when going to a strap higher than 34.6. I dont know what this setting does or why it does that. Setting it back to 1 had seemingly no effect, unstable either way.

- Raising vsoc up to 1.25V to get slightly higher speeds like 3600 18-18-18-39 or even 20-20-20-42 did not work at all. Raising vsoc above 1.2V seems to have no effect on stability. Hence I assume that some timings inside the bios which we can not change, are causing the instability over 3466, or the imc just might be at its limit here.

- proc_odt for my kit is still 53.3 and 53.3 ONLY, at any other setting. I assume all memory kits have a peek range of about 10 ohms where they work. When some kits work with 2 different settings, their sweet spot might actually right in the middle of those two settings.


----------



## Timur Born

According to my tests tRDRD_Sc should not change with a higher strap, but change with a higher frequency. Using the 3200 strap changed tRDRD_Sc from 1 to 5 at 3600 MT, but not at 3200 MT. Since this gets buried so fast, here are the tables again:


----------



## madweazl

Went straight to the top for R7s with 1070s; guess there arent many people running 1070s with Ryzens. That was first run with overclocks set; figured I'd be in for a fight at least







Had the lowest CPU clock of the top results for each chip too (91-150mhz). 4ghz 3400 14-14-14-34.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://flic.kr/p/UVR6if


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> When home will PM/post you UEFI screenshots so you know how to set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I am no pro either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> That post you have quoted is for wisepds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You need not my guidance mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thank you very much!!!!!


----------



## kaseki

*COLD HARD BOOT @ 3200 --Perhaps rare but not impossible*

In case it was missed, my unrefined (mostly auto) configuration described in message 16821 will warm boot without problems and cold soft boot without problems. 'Without problems' means one fairly quick POST to the ROG logo screen, followed by a normal boot to Linux Mint. When started from a cold hard boot (power supply switch off overnight, no LEDs lit anywhere), it tries to POST two or three times in very quick succession (quick is why I don't know the exact number) and then takes its time and POSTs to its 3200 MT/s DRAM configuration and thence boots normally.

I take no particular credit for this, as much of my configuration is on Auto, and the rest is derived from the many useful messages here processed through my synergism filter -- such as it is.

Ideally, depowering shouldn't have any effect, but it is easy to imagine that with the BIOS starting up, the EC starting up, and the DRAM starting up, various race conditions could occur and erroneous parameters could be set or miscommunication among parts could occur. The two or three POST attempts may merely (in effect) "warm" up the parts so that the next POST attempt will correctly follow the timing sequence that is needed. It is unclear to me why for some this never gets them to a good POST. I believe I have the 'fail count' setting at 3.

2 x 16 DDR-3200 G. Skill F4-3200C14D-32GTZSK running 3200 MT/s on "16" timings and 2T
1800X @ 3.8 GHz
BIOS 9943

Full ESD protection during handling and assembly.


----------



## IRobertuSI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> 2 x 16 DDR-3200 G. Skill F4-3200C14D-32GTZSK running 3200 MT/s on "16" timings and 2T
> 1800X @ 3.8 GHz
> BIOS 9943


Wasn't is suggested to use BIOS 9945 when you have 32GB of Samsung B-Die RAM?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobertuSI*
> 
> Wasn't is suggested to use BIOS 9945 when you have 32GB of Samsung B-Die RAM?


9945 is intended for 2DPC use.


----------



## finalheaven

@gupsterg

Nice gup. Will you be moving on to 3600Mhz or switch to your other CPU?

It seems like my CPU was not stable even at +187.5mV @ 32gb 4366 DDR @ 1.43v and SOC @ 1.1125.

I thought I was going crazy and so I went back to +75mV @ 32gb 3200-14-14-14-34. DDR @ 1.35v and SOC @ 1.0v. This passed 2 hours of GSAT and all stability tests.

It is really crazy how much more 3466 needs... I may test 200mV, but if that doesn't work, I think I will settle for less.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> 9945 is intended for 2DPC use.


Do you know what the difference is with 9945? I have been using 9943 for all my testing (4x8gb). I don't have bootup problems, but it is difficult to find stability at 3466.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> Nice gup. Will you be moving on to 3600Mhz or switch to your other CPU?
> 
> It seems like my CPU was not stable even at +187.5mV @ 32gb 4366 DDR @ 1.43v and SOC @ 1.1125.
> 
> I thought I was going crazy and so I went back to +75mV @ 32gb 3200-14-14-14-34. DDR @ 1.35v and SOC @ 1.0v. This passed 2 hours of GSAT and all stability tests.
> 
> It is really crazy how much more 3466 needs... I may test 200mV, but if that doesn't work, I think I will settle for less.


Cheers







. Gotta mow the lawn and tidy the garden or the wife is going to







me







. So for now 3.8GHz / 3466MHz and no CPU swap







. I found 3333GHz was nice sweet spot with this CPU for voltages, etc, how is your setup there?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Thank you very much!!!!!


For lengthy time I have been using AI Tuner manual, so my setup is based on that. I previously said CLDO_VDDP 956mV solved memory hole on this CPU for 3200MHz. That is still true if I don't set BankGroupSwap as [Disabled]. With BGS off I need CLDO_VDDP 962mV, I repeatedly tested 3x in the time my wife has allowed me on the PC to do "this info"







.



Spoiler: 3200MHz C14 1T GD/BGS off setup with CLDO_VDDP tweak to solve memory hole on my CPU



Open images in new tab to see at bigger size.

Extreme Tweaker




Digi+ section



DRAM Timings section





AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > DRAM Memory Mapping Section



AMD CBS > NBIO Common Options



3200MHz_GD_BGS_Off_setting.txt 19k .txt file




You will see in 2nd DRAM timings screenie, Tcwl_SM make sure this is matching DRAM CAS# Latency. If TrdrdSc_SM is not manually set as 1 when you reach RAM frequency of 3600MHz [Auto] maybe 5, resulting in low RAM bench in AIDA64. How I set CLDO_VDDP :-

i) boot in a lower strap then aiming to solve memory hole in. This CPU 3200MHz is hole, so I boot on 3066MHz.
ii) Set CLDO_VDDP 962mV, save. mobo repost, enter UEFI.
iii) Press power button on case or mobo and switch PC on again.
iv) Select 3200MHz, mobo repost and all AOK.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> - With these new bioses, raising vdimm above 1.45V only causes instability and does not allow for higher speeds or tighter timings.


I've found that when raising it to very high levels you need to raise proc ODT as well, which also results in SoC voltage needing an increase. I haven't tried but perhaps lowering CLDO_VDDP by setting it manually alleviates this.


----------



## roybotnik

I have a question that maybe someone with more in depth technical knowledge can explain...

I've been running 3200 14-14-14-34 2x8GB for a while now, but when I first set it up I was getting stuttering every 10-15 seconds, even on the Windows desktop. My mouse cursor would lag for a second and then come back to normal. This was also present in games. The strange thing is that my system always passed all stress tests without issue. Raising vSoC to 1.15v fixed this issue, and my scores in the unigine heaven benchmark increased by 50+ points. This provided me with a smooth, stable system for weeks.

After testing 3600 and some other crazy things yesterday, I reverted to my previous stable 3200 settings (1.15vsoc, 1.37 ram voltage, proc ODT 48ohms). After changing back, this stuttering issue that I haven't seen for weeks came back. Ran heaven benchmark and sure enough my score was lower than usual. Went into the bios and changed SoC voltage a bit, then DRAM voltage, but it was still happening. Eventually I powered down the system and started it back up... and the problem appears to be gone.

Not sure what to attribute this to. DRAM training on cold/warm reset? CLDO VDDP auto settings on cold/warm reset? I'm using fixed subtimings from the 2666 strap so I'm not sure what else is trained. Whatever it is, it would be nice to figure out what causes this since I'm sure it is something that might help people with stability.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Gotta mow the lawn and tidy the garden or the wife is going to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So for now 3.8GHz / 3466MHz and no CPU swap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I found 3333GHz was nice sweet spot with this CPU for voltages, etc, how is your setup there?


I think my CPU has the memory hole at 3333. I didn't want to change CLDO_VDDP to get it to boot and so just moved directly to 3466. I might give it a try, but I'm tired of testing. Might stick with 3200 for a while until the next bios to see if it'll help with 3466. That and test 200mV at 3466. I'll also tune my DDR better at 4366 so hopefully I can use less than 1.43v.

But you have to keep the wife happy! Happy wife happy life!


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T800*
> 
> Nope. For my understanding the user can choose either of it.
> 
> For the user's preferation he or she can choose the P-States overclocking through BIOS or simply he or she can use Asus Zenstates software in Windows.
> 
> The user don't have to turn on both of it at the same time.


Per Elmor's directions on using ZenStates, you DO have to enable PStates in the BIOS (hence setting them to custom, but not putting in a value) or ZenStates won't work. That was my observation when I followed his directions back in 1107, they worked when I did that, and did not when I did not.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T800*
> 
> With Ryzen Balanced power plan selected I did not observe downclocking in Windows 10. But with regular Balanced plan CPU is downclocking.
> 
> Yet the CPU is operating colder than manually overclocking it to 4000MHz through BIOS when using Zenstates combined with Ryzen Balanced power plan.


You have to alter the processor min frequency for AMD's power plan, they have it maxed out to prevent issues with default states and windows. Anecdotal, Blue and I have observed interesting results when benchmarking with 50% and 33% of cores parked (using regedit to expose the min core parking variable in power plans).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I think that is because it is using C states which operate too fast to monitor. The last Pstate is shown. Its just a monitoring software limitation?
> 
> if you edit Ryzen Balanced to allow minimum processor state to 10% you should see the downclocking in HWinfo etc. But its not as efficient as just allowing it to work as AMD intended which may explain the temperatures.
> 
> Someone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, but thats how I understand it after reading this thread for weeks..


Nope, that's exactly how it goes dorbot. If you give Windows 2-5 minutes after boot, it will begin downclocking to at least P1 P2 if you set that up properly.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IRobertuSI*
> 
> Wasn't is suggested to use BIOS 9945 when you have 32GB of Samsung B-Die RAM?
> 
> 
> 
> 9945 is intended for 2DPC use.
Click to expand...

Thanks for that clarification, because I didn't remember that. In any case, 2 x 16 counts as one DIMM per channel, I hope.


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Everyone here tried and there is NO SOLUTION with new beta bioses im yet to boot up normally in the morning.
> My advice have ddr boot attempt set on 1 cmos clear load profile boot up. Fastest workaround i found.
> You can pump volts EVERYWHERE and it still wont boot up.


Try not to push DRAM voltage too high. My memory stability as 4x8 becomes narrower above 1.44V (see chart of stability vs voltage) in latest or earlier BIOS, see chart in http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/13400_100#post_26070152

Also try not to straddle too far from memory's native latency (example: 3200-16 would be 16/3200*2000=10 ns); other examples:
3333-16 is 9.6 ns
3200-14 is 8.75 ns
3000-12 is 8 ns
3000-14 is 9.33 ns
2800-12 is 8.57 ns
Perhaps a plot of delta_latency (achieved vs native) for various speeds may help to see where it becomes zero. Limit for my case is 3340-16 where achieved latency is 9.58 and native is 10. Can't get higher speeds even at higher latencies, such as 3400-18 doesn't work.


On the chart my Hynix M 3200-16 ram could not get 2933-12 (marked red) in the 4x8 32GB configuration but could do this as 2x8 16GB. Attempted 8ns was too far from the native 10ns.

And yes, it does boot up normal in the morning (from soft cold boot e.g. off but plugged in) as 3333-16 4x8 but this could be a fluke.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3200MHz C14 1T GD/BGS off setup with CLDO_VDDP tweak to solve memory hole on my CPU
> 
> 
> 
> Open images in new tab to see at bigger size.


Nice gup! Thanks! Is this with 2 x 8?

(lotsa rain here so my directed and implied yard work is on hold)


----------



## 1TM1

Please share organized info if memory speed makes much or no difference so others can decide whether to spend 100 on 2400 memory, 200 on 3200 or 400 or 4266.
Gupsterg has a list, but the only link to it is in his signature, and signature is only in some of his posts, so today I couldn't find it (he has 1000 posts - congrats!).
posts "I got XXXX" are just brag. If you encode, run 3 tests and share run times at 2400-16, 3200-16 and 3600-16 memory speeds or similar.

Here are few results (best-of-3-runs) from CB15, 7-zip17.101 (mips), IntelMemoryLatencyChecker3.3 (ns) run at various core speeds, memory speeds and latencies;
example 4000 is core speed, 3333 is memory speed, 16-18-18-38 is latencies

32GB (4x8)
4000-3333-16181838 * 1779 45223 75.8
3800-3333-16181838 1691 43816 76.1
3600-3333-16181838 1606 41517 77.6

4000-3200-14161636 1776 45261 74.8
3800-3200-14161636 1695 43286 75.7
3600-3200-14161636 1606 41889 77.0

4000-2800-12141434 1768 43438 79.8
3800-2800-12141434 1687 42495 81.0
3600-2800-12141434 1604 41517 83.0

4000-3333-16171738 1779** 45181 75.6

4000-3333-18181838 1771 44931 77.3
4000-3333-18181838 1693 43481 77.9
4000-3333-18181838 1604 41331 78.5

*-Prime95 tested
**-code8 on 3rd run

summary: cpu speed has more effect on performance than memory speed, so is money better spent.

Also: I saw 7-zip bench drop to around 42500 with 2x8 compared to 4x8 (around 45000). Is C6H a quad-channel memory board??

EDIT: my mistake, gupsterg has over 3000 posts - I looked at "all posts by this user" and it only went to 100pages/1000posts.


----------



## T800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Per Elmor's directions on using ZenStates, you DO have to enable PStates in the BIOS (hence setting them to custom, but not putting in a value) or ZenStates won't work. That was my observation when I followed his directions back in 1107, they worked when I did that, and did not when I did not.
> 
> You have to alter the processor min frequency for AMD's power plan, they have it maxed out to prevent issues with default states and windows. Anecdotal, Blue and I have observed interesting results when benchmarking with 50% and 33% of cores parked (using regedit to expose the min core parking variable in power plans).
> 
> Nope, that's exactly how it goes dorbot. If you give Windows 2-5 minutes after boot, it will begin downclocking to at least P1 P2 if you set that up properly.


I am confused right now, because CPU downclocks to 2200MHz when using Balanced power plan instead of Ryzen Balanced and it still works overclocked 4000MHz. I only played with P0 tough, I put 40X there and P0 voltage is 1.35V. For the needed voltage to run 40X I set offset value in BIOS.

I am only using Zenstates 0.2.2 and never touching anything in BIOS about P-States overclocking.

Also I could not see anything about user have to enable P-States in BIOS in the original message. Only mentioned about HPET for earlier versions of AGESA.

I am on 1201 BIOS by the way.


----------



## T800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> *Beta software for P-state overclocking from OS*
> 
> Can set P0/P1/P2 frequency and voltage, and is able to loading settings at boot. Should work on W7/8/10 x64. If you're on W7 you might have to install .NET 4.0.
> 
> To install, just run the main executable AsusZenStates.exe and it should take care of it.
> 
> * If you're on an earlier AGESA than 1004, you need to enable HPET in order to change P0 ratio or your system might go bonkers.
> 
> ASUS ZenStates 0.2.2


This is his original message.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Do you know what the difference is with 9945? I have been using 9943 for all my testing (4x8gb). I don't have bootup problems, but it is difficult to find stability at 3466.


Firmware of the memory controller.
9945 uses newer version, which is significantly better for 2DPC configurations but at least somewhat worse for 1DPC config.


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Firmware of the memory controller.
> 9945 uses newer version, which is significantly better for 2DPC configurations but at least somewhat worse for 1DPC config.


Really, wow. And here I sit after battles with 4x16GB on 9943. Should give 9945 a try, I guess.


----------



## Rigsmal

What do you think will be better for buying? And what is the assumption about 3466 b-die?


----------



## roybotnik

edit: lol, disregard this.. was running at 3200


----------



## IRobertuSI

Hello guys,

I need your help with the BIG cold boot issue I have.
Im running (obviously) a C6H, a R7 1700 and 16 GB DDR4-3200 CL14 GSkill Trident Z RGB memory (F4-3200C14D-16GTZR) with BIOS 9943.
When I'm cold booting my Q-Codes are the following:

Orange LED: 14 -> 15
Red LED: AA -> crash.

The system is then booting into save mode, and while trying to do this it is 2 to 3 times falling back to the orange LED.

The remarkable thing is that this is happening with all settings, even everyting at stock (RAM @ 2133Mhz) after a CMOS clear.
It doesn't matter if I run my RAM at 2133 Mhz, at the DOCP standard setting of 3200 MHz CL14 @ 1,35V or at 3466MHz.
The first boot will always result in an crash, the system is then save-booting, I go straight into the BIOS, exit the BIOS without any changes and it is booting as it should.

I would appreciate it if anybody could help me with this issue, because slowly it is getting really annoying to manually go into the BIOS every time I boot.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> Please share organized info if memory speed makes much or no difference so others can decide whether to spend 100 on 2400 memory, 200 on 3200 or 400 or 4266.
> Gupsterg has a list, but the only link to it is in his signature, and signature is only in some of his posts, so today I couldn't find it (he has 1000 posts - congrats!).
> posts "I got XXXX" are just brag. If you encode, run 3 tests and share run times at 2400-16, 3200-16 and 3600-16 memory speeds or similar.
> 
> Here are few results (best-of-3-runs) from CB15, 7-zip17.101 (mips), IntelMemoryLatencyChecker3.3 (ns) run at various core speeds, memory speeds and latencies
> 
> 32GB (4x8)
> 4000-3333-16181838 * 1779 45223 75.8
> 3800-3333-16181838 1691 43816 76.1
> 3600-3333-16181838 1606 41517 77.6
> 
> 4000-3200-14161636 1776 45261 74.8
> 3800-3200-14161636 1695 43286 75.7
> 3600-3200-14161636 1606 41889 77.0
> 
> 4000-2800-12141434 1768 43438 79.8
> 3800-2800-12141434 1687 42495 81.0
> 3600-2800-12141434 1604 41517 83.0
> 
> 4000-3333-16171738 1779** 45181 75.6
> 
> 4000-3333-18181838 1771 44931 77.3
> 4000-3333-18181838 1693 43481 77.9
> 4000-3333-18181838 1604 41331 78.5
> 
> *-Prime95 tested
> **-code8 on 3rd run
> 
> summary: cpu speed has more effect on performance than memory speed, so is money better spent.
> 
> Also: I saw 7-zip bench drop to around 42500 with 2x8 compared to 4x8 (around 45000). Is C6H a quad-channel memory board??


What do you mean by 4000-3333? Which is the memory speed?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Firmware of the memory controller.
> 9945 uses newer version, which is significantly better for 2DPC configurations but at least somewhat worse for 1DPC config.


What would this affect? Is it being able to boot up or achieve stability in GSAT/HCI at certain/lower DDR voltage?

My problem is that the CPU requires a lot more Vcore at 3466 compared to 3200. Firmware of the memory controller would not help if I am already stable with GSAT/HCI right?

Also, at first I flashed to 9945 before immediately going to 9943. Does the memory controller revert or does it stay with the newer version? I'll try 9945 regardless especially if its the newer firmware as I assume it'll be the default moving on unless Asus keeps releasing multiple variations.


----------



## Gadfly

I went back to 9943, and I am having same results as last time. I Can't train anything above 3333. 3466+ straps will not work at any settings or voltages. Even 2t and / or gear down.

9945 3466 strap dies work, but unstable. Best I have managed is 3590mhz with 103.4 bclk. 3600+ strap is a no go, even if I roll bsclk back to 99 mhz.

I am running 2x8gb single rank b die, so in theory 9943 should be better, that is just not the case for either of my g.skill 4266 kits. I had really high hopes for 1006. Even running 3600mhz at 100 bsclk with decent timings would be welcome for 24/7 use.

I'd really appreciate it if anyone has an understanding cld0-vddp and could lay out expected results of increase and decreases voltage vs. Memory holes. I have just been throwing darts at the wall via trail and error at this point; and reported results are all over the place.

I might roll back to a 1004 bios until the next release. At least I would get 3700mhz memory back, even if my m.2 is gen2.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobertuSI*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I need your help with the BIG cold boot issue I have.
> Im running (obviously) a C6H, a R7 1700 and 16 GB DDR4-3200 CL14 GSkill Trident Z RGB memory (F4-3200C14D-16GTZR) with BIOS 9943.
> When I'm cold booting my Q-Codes are the following:
> 
> Orange LED: 14 -> 15
> Red LED: AA -> crash.
> 
> The system is then booting into save mode, and while trying to do this it is 2 to 3 times falling back to the orange LED.
> 
> The remarkable thing is that this is happening with all settings, even everything at stock (RAM @ 2133Mhz) after a CMOS clear.
> It doesn't matter if I run my RAM at 2133 Mhz, at the DOCP standard setting of 3200 MHz CL14 @ 1,35V or at 3466MHz.
> The first boot will always result in an crash, the system is then save-booting, I go straight into the BIOS, exit the BIOS without any changes and it is booting as it should.
> 
> I would appreciate it if anybody could help me with this issue, because slowly it is getting really annoying to manually go into the BIOS every time I boot.


Assuming that you haven't used Asus Aura or G.Skill LED software and thereby corrupted your SPD section of your memory, you might try this simple change consistent with your memory being specified as 2T.

Set the DRAM strap to 2133. Go to the Extreme Tweaker BIOS page, and down-arrow your way to 'Gear Down Mode' near the bottom and set it to 'Disabled.' Up-arrow one step to 'CMD2T' and set it to '2T.' Save and exit and see what happens upon reboot. Otherwise, there may be a lot of different timings and voltages to try, and this means you should consider reading this thread from at least the point where elmore introduced the 9943 BIOS.


----------



## wisepds

AARRRG!!!... yesterday I passed a lot of test, hours and hours testing and passing all test...HCI, IBT, Aida, Prime 95....

Today with exactly the same configuration without touch anything....error 8/3E... at HCI 3° loop...

Go to hell AMD and Asus.. I'm frustrated and very angry... what's happened now????? Why mb doesn't work????

Ufffff I'm very close to give up


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobertuSI*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I need your help with the BIG cold boot issue I have.
> Im running (obviously) a C6H, a R7 1700 and 16 GB DDR4-3200 CL14 GSkill Trident Z RGB memory (F4-3200C14D-16GTZR) with BIOS 9943.
> When I'm cold booting my Q-Codes are the following:
> 
> Orange LED: 14 -> 15
> Red LED: AA -> crash.
> 
> The system is then booting into save mode, and while trying to do this it is 2 to 3 times falling back to the orange LED.
> 
> The remarkable thing is that this is happening with all settings, even everyting at stock (RAM @ 2133Mhz) after a CMOS clear.
> It doesn't matter if I run my RAM at 2133 Mhz, at the DOCP standard setting of 3200 MHz CL14 @ 1,35V or at 3466MHz.
> The first boot will always result in an crash, the system is then save-booting, I go straight into the BIOS, exit the BIOS without any changes and it is booting as it should.
> 
> I would appreciate it if anybody could help me with this issue, because slowly it is getting really annoying to manually go into the BIOS every time I boot.


the red led AA and then reset is not actually a crash, elmot stated a few page back that the board is doing some kind of calibration at startup, even up to 3 times in a row. this happens when you change cldo_vddp for example. have you waited for 3 of those "crash" loops yet, or intervened before the board was done calibrating? maybe it reverts to safe settings if you interrupt the calibration process...


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I went back to 9943, and I am having same results as last time. I Can't train anything above 3333. 3466+ straps will not work at any settings or voltages. Even 2t and / or gear down.
> 
> 9945 3466 strap dies work, but unstable. Best I have managed is 3590mhz with 103.4 bclk. 3600+ strap is a no go, even if I roll bsclk back to 99 mhz.
> 
> I am running 2x8gb single rank b die, so in theory 9943 should be better, that is just not the case for either of my g.skill 4266 kits. I had really high hopes for 1006. Even running 3600mhz at 100 bsclk with decent timings would be welcome for 24/7 use.
> 
> I'd really appreciate it if anyone has an understanding cld0-vddp and could lay out expected results of increase and decreases voltage vs. Memory holes. I have just been throwing darts at the wall via trail and error at this point; and reported results are all over the place.
> 
> I might roll back to a 1004 bios until the next release. At least I would get 3700mhz memory back, even if my m.2 is gen2.


I have gskill b-die 3866 rated ram, so maybe I can help.

set your soc at a fixed level, like 1.15V and then train the highest strap your setup will do with auto cldo_vddp. then set cldo_vddp at anything above 950 (default), like 960 and try to train the next strap.
you can work your way up with cldo_vddp to 1025.

to improve stability in os, you might need to lower timings down to 16-36, disable geardown and set 2t.

this way with my kit I got 3466 16-36 2T stable with 100%+ of hci memtest. so with your kit, you might be able to get 3733.


----------



## IRobertuSI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> the red led AA and then reset is not actually a crash, elmot stated a few page back that the board is doing some kind of calibration at startup, even up to 3 times in a row. this happens when you change cldo_vddp for example. have you waited for 3 of those "crash" loops yet, or intervened before the board was done calibrating? maybe it reverts to safe settings if you interrupt the calibration process...


Yes, I waited until the board was done and booted. However when I set my memory frequency higher than 2133 MHz it was always resetted to this value (I guess safe boot).

EDIT: Not to forget I also get F9 crashes when cold booting from frequencies equal or higher 3200 MHz.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobertuSI*
> 
> Yes, I waited until the board was done and booted. However when I set my memory frequency higher than 2133 MHz it was always resetted to this value (I guess safe boot).


what is your fail_cnt set to? raising this to 5 might help diagnose the issue.

how does your board reset when training a high strap, does it go through training (orange, red, white) and then reset to orange? or does it go f9 before white? first one would likely mean tweaking cldo_vddp can help, latter one would indicate to low vsoc.


----------



## IRobertuSI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> what is your fail_cnt set to? raising this to 5 might help diagnose the issue.
> 
> how does your board reset when training a high strap, does it go through training (orange, red, white) and then reset to orange? or does it go f9 before white? first one would likely mean tweaking cldo_vddp can help, latter one would indicate to low vsoc.


When training a high strap my board goes directly F9 before it even passes to the red LED once. Then it trys to boot, with multiple resets to orange at red and white, before booting in save mode.


----------



## wisepds

what is this error???? please @elmor help me...

https://youtu.be/4-V9z53xXPchttps://youtu.be/4-V9z53xXPc

Now I have this error without sense...


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobertuSI*
> 
> When training a high strap my board goes directly F9 before it even passes to the red LED once. Then it trys to boot, with multiple resets to orange at red and white, before booting in save mode.


then raising vsoc might be your best bet here (max. safe voltage is 1.2V), the new 994x bioses seem to need more vsoc than 1201 for example.


----------



## buttmen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Firmware of the memory controller.
> 9945 uses newer version, which is significantly better for 2DPC configurations but at least somewhat worse for 1DPC config.
> 
> 
> 
> Really, wow. And here I sit after battles with 4x16GB on 9943. Should give 9945 a try, I guess.
Click to expand...

Yes. I use 4x16 as well, 9945 opens up a lot of doors, but stability is still very illusive.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> Try not to push DRAM voltage too high. My memory stability as 4x8 becomes narrower above 1.44V (see chart of stability vs voltage) in latest or earlier BIOS, see chart in http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/13400_100#post_26070152
> 
> Also try not to straddle too far from memory's native latency (example: 3200-16 would be 16/3200*2000=10 ns); other examples:
> 3333-16 is 9.6 ns
> 3200-14 is 8.75 ns
> 3000-12 is 8 ns
> 3000-14 is 9.33 ns
> 2800-12 is 8.57 ns
> Perhaps a plot of delta_latency (achieved vs native) for various speeds may help to see where it becomes zero. Limit for my case is 3340-16 where achieved latency is 9.58 and native is 10. Can't get higher speeds even at higher latencies, such as 3400-18 doesn't work.
> 
> 
> On the chart my Hynix M 3200-16 ram could not get 2933-12 (marked red) in the 4x8 32GB configuration but could do this as 2x8 16GB. Attempted 8ns was too far from the native 10ns.
> 
> And yes, it does boot up normal in the morning (from soft cold boot e.g. off but plugged in) as 3333-16 4x8 but this could be a fluke.


Could be why 3600cl18 works fantastic as its same latency 3200cl16


----------



## T800

I stopped using Zenstates, Battlefield 1 not playable when it's running because of so much stuttering.


----------



## IRobertuSI

For me ZenStates and Battlefield 1 work together. It looks like ZenStates (at least with the new BIOSes) even works when you don't enable custom P-states in the AMD CBS section in the BIOS.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I think my CPU has the memory hole at 3333. I didn't want to change CLDO_VDDP to get it to boot and so just moved directly to 3466. I might give it a try, but I'm tired of testing. Might stick with 3200 for a while until the next bios to see if it'll help with 3466. That and test 200mV at 3466. I'll also tune my DDR better at 4366 so hopefully I can use less than 1.43v.
> 
> But you have to keep the wife happy! Happy wife happy life!


Ahh OK.

"Happy", I try







. Also got roped into cooking duty tonight







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Nice gup! Thanks! Is this with 2 x 8?
> 
> (lotsa rain here so my directed and implied yard work is on hold)


Yep, 2x 8GB.

Yeah supposed to rain here tomorrow, so I was clearly told I need to sort it today. All done now. Luckily WiFi reaches the shed! hiding there for now







.

@The Stilt

BankGroupSwap, clearly something to do with memory mapping from location in UEFI/menu structure. Then referencing this page 123 has a hit as part of memory training. I'm assuming this is why I see that I need differing CLDO_VDDP from when BGS is On/Off. Then page 370 has a hit. I'm probably drawing wrong conclusions perhaps







.

So any info you can share on function?

Thanks







.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobertuSI*
> 
> For me ZenStates and Battlefield 1 work together. It looks like ZenStates (at least with the new BIOSes) even works when you don't enable custom P-states in the AMD CBS section in the BIOS.


That happened to me, can't tell why. Maybe the CBS options have nothing to do with P states after all...or the MOBO neds a full restart to effectively change this option inside.


----------



## T800

I said it before, Zenstates working(I don't know it's working right by the way but it's working) and I did not touch any P-States settings in BIOS ever. But Battlefield 1 not playable for me when it's active, so much stuttering going on. I am on 1201 BIOS.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T800*
> 
> I am confused right now, because CPU downclocks to 2200MHz when using Balanced power plan instead of Ryzen Balanced and it still works overclocked 4000MHz. I only played with P0 tough, I put 40X there and P0 voltage is 1.35V. For the needed voltage to run 40X I set offset value in BIOS.
> 
> I am only using Zenstates 0.2.2 and never touching anything in BIOS about P-States overclocking.
> 
> Also I could not see anything about user have to enable P-States in BIOS in the original message. Only mentioned about HPET for earlier versions of AGESA.
> 
> I am on 1201 BIOS by the way.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T800*
> 
> This is his original message.


I read the original message. I asked him directly about getting ZenStates to work when it didn't work, and he told me to set P0, P1, and P2 to custom (but leave the values) in the BIOS, and all other PStates to auto, that's what I did, and mine magically began working. However, if you use the Ryzen plan, and don't alter the Min Processor State, it'll never clock down because it's set at 90-100%, the Windows Plan is set less I'm sure, just alter the Ryzen plan to something like 10%. I set P0 to my max overclock (39.50x) and voltage at 1.375v. I have voltage set to auto in the bios, I do not have the offeset set to anything. But by all means, continue to think I've misled you in some way.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobertuSI*
> 
> For me ZenStates and Battlefield 1 work together. It looks like ZenStates (at least with the new BIOSes) even works when you don't enable custom P-states in the AMD CBS section in the BIOS.


I've had no issues out of ZenStates, when it's used correctly, it works fine. I can't speak for if the new BIOSes enable with without the AMD CBS settings, as when I spoke to Elmor we were using 1107 and 1201, which is what my knowledge is based on. I Still have the same settings in `43, and they still work, but that's me.


----------



## Ramad

Using 9945 with my RAM and trying to find relationship between lowest PROC_ODT (with gives the best stability) and RAM speed:

2933Mhz stable: will boot on no less than 60 ohms
3066Mhz stable: will boot on no less than 68 ohms
3200Mhz NOT stable: will boot on no less than 80 ohms, and nothing can stabilize it. 3200 should be stable if the system can boot at 68 ohms, but it does not.

The best way to make CLDO_VDDP stick is changing the value then changing boot VRAM (0.05V up or down), which will force the motherboard to shutdown on reset, then hold the reset button till it restarts.


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> I read the original message. I asked him directly about getting ZenStates to work when it didn't work, and he told me to set P0, P1, and P2 to custom (but leave the values) in the BIOS, and all other PStates to auto, that's what I did, and mine magically began working. However, if you use the Ryzen plan, and don't alter the Min Processor State, it'll never clock down because it's set at 90-100%, the Windows Plan is set less I'm sure, just alter the Ryzen plan to something like 10%. I set P0 to my max overclock (39.50x) and voltage at 1.375v. I have voltage set to auto in the bios, I do not have the offeset set to anything. But by all means, continue to think I've misled you in some way.
> 
> I've had no issues out of ZenStates, when it's used correctly, it works fine. I can't speak for if the new BIOSes enable with without the AMD CBS settings, as when I spoke to Elmor we were using 1107 and 1201, which is what my knowledge is based on. I Still have the same settings in `43, and they still work, but that's me.


Just to make it clear for everyone, the only requirement for ZenStates to work is that P-States are enabled and working, which is the default if you don't actively disable them or enable OC mode, which happens if you manually set the vCore or CPU multiplier (vCore offset is fine). If you reset the BIOS to defaults and boot, you can use ZenStates.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @The Stilt
> 
> BankGroupSwap, clearly something to do with memory mapping from location in UEFI/menu structure. Then referencing this page 123 has a hit as part of memory training. I'm assuming this is why I see that I need differing CLDO_VDDP from when BGS is On/Off. Then page 370 has a hit. I'm probably drawing wrong conclusions perhaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So any info you can share on function?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Disabling BGS has a very minor effect to the memory behavior. On dual rank modules disabling BGS reduces the MEMCLK Fmax, but again on DR (or on 2DPC SR) it shouldn't be disabled in the first place. The behavior of BGS will be tuned further in upcoming AGESA releases, so there isn't much point in drawing too many conclusions based on the current behavior.

If there isn't an obviously MEMCLK hole (i.e. training fails w/ 0xF9 code) at certain frequency, adjusting the DRAM Phy voltage (CLDO_VDDP) is generally futile. A better way to check if you're in fact dealing with a MEMCLK hole is first try to increase or decrease the BCLK by 0.2MHz. If increasing the BCLK increases stability over the previous setting, you're dealing with a MEMCLK hole that is already tailing off. Likewise if reducing the BCLK improves the stability, then you're most likely entering a region of MEMCLK hole. In these cases adjusting the Phy voltage might or might not be beneficial. The largest MEMCLK hole I've personally seen was 67.2MHz (SDR) edge-to-edge. Usually they're much smaller than that. That should give you the idea how large MEMCLK changes to try when trying to clear a hole.

Also keep in mind that the MEMCLK holes are not being removed by a successful Phy voltage adjustment, they are just being shifted to either direction.

Once there is no MEMCLK hole in the current operating region, it generally makes no difference if the Phy voltage is set to 675mV or to 1200mV.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> Just to make it clear for everyone, the only requirement for ZenStates to work is that P-States are enabled and working, which is the default if you don't actively disable them or enable OC mode, which happens if you manually set the vCore or CPU multiplier (vCore offset is fine). If you reset the BIOS to defaults and boot, you can use ZenStates.


These caveats for different functionalities beg for a flow chart showing what changes are allowed for different modes of operation. I've got 131 12-pt pages of notes from this thread, and it would take a lot of time just to organize it. And even then the limitations would be likely to be incomplete, unclear, and confusing.


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> These caveats for different functionalities beg for a flow chart showing what changes are allowed for different modes of operation. I've got 131 12-pt pages of notes from this thread, and it would take a lot of time just to organize it. And even then the limitations would be likely to be incomplete, unclear, and confusing.


The main problem is that we are working on a complex, changing system. Half of your notes are probably no longer valid, or reflect misunderstandings of how things work deep in the platform.
For now, sadly, the best way to be on top of things is to follow through this gigantic thread and take all experiences with a grain of salt, especially when a new BIOS comes out, and you should assume even your previous experiences may not apply anymore.

If anyone want to curate a small FAQ on the few things that are mostly solid in the platform, lemme know and I'll throw in my 2 cents.


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttmen*
> 
> Yes. I use 4x16 as well, 9945 opens up a lot of doors, but stability is still very illusive.


I was able to achieve 3200 16-16-16-36-2T with 4x16 on 9943. Just flashed 9945, gonna check if enables me to use Geardown or maybe a little tighter timings.


----------



## huyee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> I was able to achieve 3200 16-16-16-36-2T with 4x16 on 9943. Just flashed 9945, gonna check if enables me to use Geardown or maybe a little tighter timings.


Is this on the Hynix kits?


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huyee*
> 
> Is this on the Hynix kits?


No, Sammy B. Here's an older post with more details.


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> even if you set manual 100 its below 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Disable spectrum in power options that usually sorts it out


There's a situation where even with spread spectrum disabled, it will still report less than 100 Mhz, and that is with Hyper-V enabled in Windows. Everyone with this issue can just disable it, reboot, and see how everything reports 100 correctly now.

The good news is that even with Hyper-V enabled and the bus clock apparently oscillating below 100 Mhz, it's still 100. It's just misreporting.

Hope this helps someone, it drove me mad for a while


----------



## Teramungus

AMD Community Update #4: Let's Talk DRAM!









This has a table that spells out 26 new parameters in the AGESA 1.0.0.6 related to DRAM.


----------



## IRobertuSI

Big thx to @skullbringer and @kaseki,

after following yours and some other tips im now able to run my memory at 3466 Mhz CL14 without F9 codes on cold boot.








My system is also not reseting 3 times anymore when it reaches code AA, but only one time. I haven't played around with CLDO_VDDP now, might it help getting rid of this one reset at code AA, or is there no chance this helps?


----------



## samaelestevez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogustime*
> 
> I'm having issues with my Pstate overclock. For some reason the core voltage stays constant at 1.373v even with the cores downclocking on my 1700x. Here are my settings:
> 
> BIOS: 1201
> Extreme Tweaker:
> CPB Disabled
> CPU Core Voltage: + Offset to .01875
> Everything else set to auto
> 
> Zen Common Options:
> CPD: Disabled
> Global C-state Control: Enabled
> Everything else set to auto
> 
> Custom Pstate0:
> FID: A0
> DID: 8
> VID: 20
> Rest of Pstates are set to auto
> 
> Windows Power Settings: High Performance (Minimum Processor State: 20%)
> 
> I have already tried the other power plans which don't change anything. I've read that the SMU kicks into OC mode if the Pstate0 frequency is clocked past its stock settings and then turns off power saving features, but it seems everyone else is having success with this. I'm not quite sure where to go from here. Any ideas?


Change windows power setting to balance and it should downclock and lower Vcore as well.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> I have gskill b-die 3866 rated ram, so maybe I can help.
> 
> set your soc at a fixed level, like 1.15V and then train the highest strap your setup will do with auto cldo_vddp. then set cldo_vddp at anything above 950 (default), like 960 and try to train the next strap.
> you can work your way up with cldo_vddp to 1025.
> 
> to improve stability in os, you might need to lower timings down to 16-36, disable geardown and set 2t.
> 
> this way with my kit I got 3466 16-36 2T stable with 100%+ of hci memtest. so with your kit, you might be able to get 3733.


Thanks... I just flashed back to 9945.

And set up a few base profiles

Maybe if I go up from 950 vddp it will move the memory hole?

I will save the profiles off and share them here.


----------



## buttmen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *buttmen*
> 
> Yes. I use 4x16 as well, 9945 opens up a lot of doors, but stability is still very illusive.
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to achieve 3200 16-16-16-36-2T with 4x16 on 9943. Just flashed 9945, gonna check if enables me to use Geardown or maybe a little tighter timings.
Click to expand...

I can easily run 3200 14-14-14-34-1T, with my kit on 9945. If you have Sam B-die you should be able to do the same.
The 4X16 Sammy b kits love tight timing and low termination resistance, in my case 68.3 is a sure boot up, you can than keep pushing it into 3400+ range with the same tight settings.


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttmen*
> 
> I can easily run 3200 14-14-14-34-1T, with my kit on 9945. If you have Sam B-die you should be able to do the same.


Sounds great. If you don't mind, which modules are that, and what are your ProcODT and SoC values?


----------



## Deluxef

Actually this Hyper-V/Virtualization is causing me some trouble. I'm NOT trying to overclock at all, but anyways as soon as I enable AMD SVM in bios my R 1800X won't boost at all (goes only up to 3.6GHz). I confirmed this by ST Cinebench, where i get something like 159 without SVM and 144 with it.

Does anyone happen to know if this is intentional? or is it possible to get Boost/XFR working together with SVM?

Other than that I'm pretty happy with Ryzen... except booting... i'm getting more or less often hangs (probably due to my 2x16GB Hynix memory (only 2400 thought).


----------



## samaelestevez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Using 9945 with my RAM and trying to find relationship between lowest PROC_ODT (with gives the best stability) and RAM speed:
> 
> 2933Mhz stable: will boot on no less than 60 ohms
> 3066Mhz stable: will boot on no less than 68 ohms
> 3200Mhz NOT stable: will boot on no less than 80 ohms, and nothing can stabilize it. 3200 should be stable if the system can boot at 68 ohms, but it does not.
> 
> The best way to make CLDO_VDDP stick is changing the value then changing boot VRAM (0.05V up or down), which will force the motherboard to shutdown on reset, then hold the reset button till it restarts.


Let me guess.. You have 2x16gb ram. Do you?


----------



## madweazl

Ran into some issues bleeding the system so I reran the lower lines a few times. That still didnt correct the issue and I ran out of tubing to finish it off and had to cannibalize my drain line to plumb the GPU until some more line comes in. Turns out, the loop was fine and my EVGA PSU wasn't supplying enough voltage to the pump with just the pump plugged in so it was all for not and a lot of wasted line; as soon as I connected the motherboard to the PSU the pump went wide open. Oh well, more fun to be had in a week or so I guess.

I have the pump running off the AIO header and the radiator fans on the CPU header; I didn't have any issues using the q-fan options to control them without them constantly spooling up and down as others have reported (I just set the lower threshold to a temp above what it typically ideals at and then the mid and high accordingly).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://flic.kr/p/UZpffR


----------



## buttmen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttmen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *buttmen*
> 
> Yes. I use 4x16 as well, 9945 opens up a lot of doors, but stability is still very illusive.
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to achieve 3200 16-16-16-36-2T with 4x16 on 9943. Just flashed 9945, gonna check if enables me to use Geardown or maybe a little tighter timings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can easily run 3200 14-14-14-34-1T, with my kit on 9945. If you have Sam B-die you should be able to do the same.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *buttmen*
> 
> I can easily run 3200 14-14-14-34-1T, with my kit on 9945. If you have Sam B-die you should be able to do the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great. If you don't mind, which modules are that, and what are your ProcODT and SoC values?
Click to expand...

Two kits of Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB DDR4 3200MHz CL16 CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 *Ver4.31*
ProcODT 60 at lower strap, 68.3 for higher strap 3200+, 3466 strap will train at 80 but blue screens or no OS found at boot up
SoC: 1V-1.15V range is OK


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttmen*
> 
> Two kits of Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB DDR4 3200MHz CL16 CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 *Ver4.31*
> ProcODT 60 at lower strap, 68.3 for higher strap 3200+, 3466 strap will train at 80 but blue screens or no OS found errors
> SoC: 1V-1.15V range is OK


Thanks, not looking to great here so far. Can't go from 2T to Geardown or even 1T, 15-15-15 or 14-14-14 don't work either. Been working up to 1.15V SoC and ProcODT 53-80 to no avail. Maybe I just maxed out my RAM.


----------



## YoDevil

Soo, sharing my experience with the 9945 bios and B-die oc.
I barely managed to get 3400mhz stable using the new 33.33x multiplier and 102.0mhz ref clock.
SoC: 1.2v LL2 (it really needs all of that), DRAM: 1.475v, ProcODT: 60omhs, CLDO_VDDP: 975mv, Timings: 16-17-17-16-36-2T.

Anything above that is a no-no, it needs more than 1.5v. I could boot 3500mhz but couldnt manage to get it stable in any way.

New multipliers and the ability to set CLDO_VDDP are really a great improvement, i couldn't even post in the 3300-3500mhz range before, but something still feels off: my chips are rated for 3600mhz at 1.35, but 1.5v is not even enough for 3500mhz on AM4.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samaelestevez*
> 
> Let me guess.. You have 2x16gb ram. Do you?


2X8GB Patriot Viper Elite


----------



## samaelestevez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Using 9945 with my RAM and trying to find relationship between lowest PROC_ODT (with gives the best stability) and RAM speed:
> 
> 2933Mhz stable: will boot on no less than 60 ohms
> 3066Mhz stable: will boot on no less than 68 ohms
> 3200Mhz NOT stable: will boot on no less than 80 ohms, and nothing can stabilize it. 3200 should be stable if the system can boot at 68 ohms, but it does not.
> 
> The best way to make CLDO_VDDP stick is changing the value then changing boot VRAM (0.05V up or down), which will force the motherboard to shutdown on reset, then hold the reset button till it restarts.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> 2X8GB Patriot Viper Elite


I thought you had 2x16gb because there are a few of us 2x16ers that have exactly the same issues you have described. I personally (as well as some other fellas here) have dedicated countless hours trying to get 3200 stable and it just doesn't.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogustime*
> 
> I'm having issues with my Pstate overclock. For some reason the core voltage stays constant at 1.373v even with the cores downclocking on my 1700x. Here are my settings:
> 
> BIOS: 1201
> Extreme Tweaker:
> CPB Disabled
> CPU Core Voltage: + Offset to .01875
> Everything else set to auto
> 
> Zen Common Options:
> CPD: Disabled
> Global C-state Control: Enabled
> Everything else set to auto
> 
> Custom Pstate0:
> FID: A0
> DID: 8
> VID: 20
> Rest of Pstates are set to auto
> 
> Windows Power Settings: High Performance (Minimum Processor State: 20%)
> 
> I have already tried the other power plans which don't change anything. I've read that the SMU kicks into OC mode if the Pstate0 frequency is clocked past its stock settings and then turns off power saving features, but it seems everyone else is having success with this. I'm not quite sure where to go from here. Any ideas?


While P-states will work as far as downclocking the frequency as you have things set up, it will not lower your volts. Here is what works for me.

Use Zenstates, it makes adjusting your P-states so much easier by allowing you to tune your frequencies and voltages within Windows "dynamically" (i.e., no rebooting or changes in UEFI for each setting you want to try).

Do not have any manually entered values in UEFI P-states. P0, P1, and P2 should all be set to Custom.

I would suggest setting the P-states to auto, saving re-entering UEFI to get a "clean start". Set P0, P1, and P2 to Custom. Save boot into Windows. Set your P0 to desired frequency and volts using Zenstates. Wait a couple minutes for Windows to settle down, and then observe your frequencies and volts in HWiNFO64.

The bottom line is you need P1 and P2 set to custom, for the volts to drop in those states. Try this methodology and let me know if you have a problem, I'll give a try to assist.

Note:
For some reason using 9943 or 9945, I need to set up adding one more step, by first setting just P0 to custom, reboot, then set P1 and P2 to custom, then save and into Windows. Odd, but otherwise I tend to have an error if I change all three at once.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samaelestevez*
> 
> I thought you had 2x16gb because there are a few of us 2x16ers that have exactly the same issues you have described. I personally (as well as some other fellas here) have dedicated countless hours trying to get 3200 stable and it just doesn't.


No, but I think they are double/dual rank memory, and the ICs could be made by Micron because they like low voltage. No way for me to find out.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YoDevil*
> 
> Soo, sharing my experience with the 9945 bios and B-die oc.
> I barely managed to get 3400mhz stable using the new 33.33x multiplier and 102.0mhz ref clock.
> SoC: 1.2v LL2 (it really needs all of that), DRAM: 1.475v, ProcODT: 60omhs, CLDO_VDDP: 975mv, Timings: 16-17-17-16-36-2T.
> 
> Anything above that is a no-no, it needs more than 1.5v. I could boot 3500mhz but couldnt manage to get it stable in any way.
> 
> New multipliers and the ability to set CLDO_VDDP are really a great improvement, i couldn't even post in the 3300-3500mhz range before, but something still feels off: my chips are rated for 3600mhz at 1.35, but 1.5v is not even enough for 3500mhz on AM4.


Few things to try:

Set soc at 1.15

Set primary timings to: 16-16-16-16-36, 2T, gear down disable, all others auto

Set cldo_vddp at 940 / 943 / 945

Set the "bankgroupswap" value to disable (advanced\amd cbs\Inc common\dram memory mapping)

And set the memory strap to 4265.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Disabling BGS has a very minor effect to the memory behavior. On dual rank modules disabling BGS reduces the MEMCLK Fmax, but again on DR (or on 2DPC SR) it shouldn't be disabled in the first place. The behavior of BGS will be tuned further in upcoming AGESA releases, so there isn't much point in drawing too many conclusions based on the current behavior.
> 
> If there isn't an obviously MEMCLK hole (i.e. training fails w/ 0xF9 code) at certain frequency, adjusting the DRAM Phy voltage (CLDO_VDDP) is generally futile. A better way to check if you're in fact dealing with a MEMCLK hole is first try to increase or decrease the BCLK by 0.2MHz. If increasing the BCLK increases stability over the previous setting, you're dealing with a MEMCLK hole that is already tailing off. Likewise if reducing the BCLK improves the stability, then you're most likely entering a region of MEMCLK hole. In these cases adjusting the Phy voltage might or might not be beneficial. The largest MEMCLK hole I've personally seen was 67.2MHz (SDR) edge-to-edge. Usually they're much smaller than that. That should give you the idea how large MEMCLK changes to try when trying to clear a hole.
> 
> Also keep in mind that the MEMCLK holes are not being removed by a successful Phy voltage adjustment, they are just being shifted to either direction.
> 
> Once there is no MEMCLK hole in the current operating region, it generally makes no difference if the Phy voltage is set to 675mV or to 1200mV.


Thanks as always for info







. As I have no plans to change RAM setup I will keep to BGS Off (1DPC SR)







.

Yes I have Q-Code F9 on this CPU for strap 3200MHz any UEFI. With BCLK tweak I can go to 3126MHz on previous UEFI 0079/0081. I have not tried BCLK tweak on UEFI 9943 yet. On UEFI 9943 with this CPU I can pick any strap up to 3466MHz with ease excluding 3200MHz. Once I tune CLDO_VDDP for 3200MHz strap I can't go to say 2933MHz or 3466MHz on same CLDO_VDDP, only 3066MHz or 3333MHz. So I do see a shift IMO. My testing is no way on a par with yours and nor is my knowledge so appreciate the guidance and schooling







.


----------



## ibeat117

Can somebody check this : Setting Ram strap to 3200-3600 SoC auto and the value it set it´s self also on 3733? I´m asking bc i use SoC auto which set´s itself to 1.13V from strap 3200 to 3600, i can boot with 3733 also SoC auto, but this time it set it´s self to 1.25V, i´m on 9945 with 2x8Gb F4-3866C18, SIO is disabled


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> While P-states will work as far as downclocking the frequency as you have things set up, it will not lower your volts. Here is what works for me.
> 
> Use Zenstates, it makes adjusting your P-states so much easier by allowing you to tune your frequencies and voltages within Windows "dynamically" (i.e., no rebooting or changes in UEFI for each setting you want to try).
> 
> Do not have any manually entered values in UEFI P-states. P0, P1, and P2 should all be set to Custom.
> 
> I would suggest setting the P-states to auto, saving re-entering UEFI to get a "clean start". Set P0, P1, and P2 to Custom. Save boot into Windows. Set your P0 to desired frequency and volts using Zenstates. Wait a couple minutes for Windows to settle down, and then observe your frequencies and volts in HWiNFO64.
> 
> The bottom line is you need P1 and P2 set to custom, for the volts to drop in those states. Try this methodology and let me know if you have a problem, I'll give a try to assist.
> 
> Note:
> For some reason using 9943 or 9945, I need to set up adding one more step, by first setting just P0 to custom, reboot, then set P1 and P2 to custom, then save and into Windows. Odd, but otherwise I tend to have an error if I change all three at once.


If you don't touch VID in P0, set all other P-states to auto, and use offset core voltage mode then both frequency and volts will adjust. I go from 1500 mhz to my OC of 3850 mhz on my 1700 (non-x) with voltages from about 0.6 to the max defined by my offset. That offset is based on the default P0 voltage shown in p-states screen. There is no need whatsoever for ZenStates that I can see since the BIOS does it very well and very simply if you set it up right. BUT, don't touch VID in P0 or you're done, lol. It's a bug but it kills things.

Also using the Windows High Performance power plan for this with the minimum processor state at 20%. There is no need for an "application" to make p-state OC work but I guess some prefer it. BIOS is simpler and cleaner though.

This tutorial sums it up: https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/769094-guide-to-p-state-variable-frequency-overclocking-on-the-crosshair-vi-hero/


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibeat117*
> 
> Can somebody check this : Setting Ram strap to 3200-3600 SoC auto and the value it set it´s self also on 3733? I´m asking bc i use SoC auto which set´s itself to 1.13V from strap 3200 to 3600, i can boot with 3733 also SoC auto, but this time it set it´s self to 1.25V, i´m on 9945 with 2x8Gb F4-3866C18, SIO is disabled


Mind sharing the rest of your settings / saving your 3733 profile and posting it?


----------



## ibeat117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Mind sharing the rest of your settings / saving your 3733 profile and posting it?


i basicly set the 3733 Strap set 16-16-16-36-52-1 or 2T
CLDO_VDDP at 1080 otherwise F9 Post at 3733
SoC at Auto (1.23-1.25V), SoC Frequency at 500 kHz
VDimm/Boot 1.4, 1.5, 1.6
CPU at Stock and also P0 OC at 3.9 with Offset of 0.375
SIO Skew disabled

Will post Profile tommorow bc i backed off to 3600, right now i´m testing tighter tWRWR and tRDRD Timings


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> If you don't touch VID in P0, set all other P-states to auto, and use offset core voltage mode then both frequency and volts will adjust. I go from 1500 mhz to my OC of 3850 mhz on my 1700 (non-x) with voltages from about 0.6 to the max defined by my offset. That offset is based on the default P0 voltage shown in p-states screen. There is no need whatsoever for ZenStates that I can see since the BIOS does it very well and very simply if you set it up right. BUT, don't touch VID in P0 or you're done, lol. It's a bug but it kills things.
> 
> Also using the Windows High Performance power plan for this with the minimum processor state at 20%. There is no need for an "application" to make p-state OC work but I guess some prefer it. BIOS is simpler and cleaner though.
> 
> This tutorial sums it up: https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/769094-guide-to-p-state-variable-frequency-overclocking-on-the-crosshair-vi-hero/


"If you don't touch VID in P0, set all other P-states to auto, and use offset core voltage mode then both frequency and volts will adjust." That may be true for you, but not for my rig. To see lowered volts, I need to set P1 and P2 to custom.


----------



## YoDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Few things to try:
> 
> Set soc at 1.15
> 
> Set primary timings to: 16-16-16-16-36, 2T, gear down disable, all others auto
> 
> Set cldo_vddp at 940 / 943 / 945
> 
> Set the "bankgroupswap" value to disable (advanced\amd cbs\Inc common\dram memory mapping)
> 
> And set the memory strap to 4265.


Memory strap 4265? I have up to 4000. Do you mean to downclock bclk and use a higher multiplier?


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> Just to make it clear for everyone, the only requirement for ZenStates to work is that P-States are enabled and working, which is the default if you don't actively disable them or enable OC mode, which happens if you manually set the vCore or CPU multiplier (vCore offset is fine). If you reset the BIOS to defaults and boot, you can use ZenStates.


That does not really work on my rig. It did once I did what Elmor suggested which Celtic just posted above.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> If you don't touch VID in P0, set all other P-states to auto, and use offset core voltage mode then both frequency and volts will adjust. I go from 1500 mhz to my OC of 3850 mhz on my 1700 (non-x) with voltages from about 0.6 to the max defined by my offset. That offset is based on the default P0 voltage shown in p-states screen. There is no need whatsoever for ZenStates that I can see since the BIOS does it very well and very simply if you set it up right. BUT, don't touch VID in P0 or you're done, lol. It's a bug but it kills things.
> 
> Also using the Windows High Performance power plan for this with the minimum processor state at 20%. There is no need for an "application" to make p-state OC work but I guess some prefer it. BIOS is simpler and cleaner though.
> 
> This tutorial sums it up: https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/769094-guide-to-p-state-variable-frequency-overclocking-on-the-crosshair-vi-hero/


I wouldn't exactly call working with hex numbers and math simpler and cleaner. IMO the ZenStates application is much simpler and cleaner than trying to do it in the BIOS.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> "If you don't touch VID in P0, set all other P-states to auto, and use offset core voltage mode then both frequency and volts will adjust." That may be true for you, but not for my rig. To see lowered volts, I need to set P1 and P2 to custom.


Yeah, that's how mine works too, and what Elmor specifically instructed those of us having trouble getting PStates working to do, but there's a lot of stuff floating around here...


----------



## klenow

How do I fix TCTL 20°C Issue ? I've disabled SenseMI Skew but nothing happens. I've the latest (official) BIOS.
Same problem with SenseMI auto mode


----------



## klenow

Apparently Disabling/Enabling SenseMI with default offset fixes the problem only for 1700s. the XFR models keep the 20°C bump. Wondering which offset to enter in order to fix the issue


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klenow*
> 
> Apparently Disabling/Enabling SenseMI with default offset fixes the problem only for 1700s. the XFR models keep the 20°C bump. Wondering which offset to enter in order to fix the issue


It's not an "issue". It's supposed to be like that.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> It's not an "issue". It's supposed to be like that.


What happens if I look at the temperature and I think it is the real temperature?


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> What happens if I look at the temperature and I think it is the real temperature?


Then you will just feel stupid.


----------



## tarot

easy you will think it is running hot and adjust cooling.
the mindest here is like running with weights...when the race comes and the weights are off you go faster.
you think its hotter you cool it better and therefore it runs better and lasts longer.

i personally don't care about it now i have varder fans which are WAY cooler than the stock corsair ones.

as for p states i got 4g by doing P0 and the rest to auto offset voltage bam done.
now down clocks as it should and ramps as it should i just need to sort the ram out


----------



## sr1030nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Thanks, can you tell me what the 2666 names and setting values I need to input?


Sure I have it written down, 2666 timings I'm using for F4-3600C16D-16GTZ:
16, 16, 16, 16, 36, 63, 5, 8, 28, 4, 10, 20, 0, 5, 5, 312, 192, 132, 16, 10, 6, 4, 1, 7, 7, 1, 5, 5, 7

I've had to up my ProcODT to 53.3, with the higher voltages for dram I guess it didn't like 48.8, and had to bring SoC back up to 1.15
Was having issues passing HCI memory test until I did that.


----------



## mattlef

Anyone running two of those B-Die Gskill 3600CL16 kits?

I can post and boot into windows at rated, and it clears cinebench fine - but its not stable with Realbench.

Any thoughts?

Stock timings, 16-16-16-16-36 - copied subtimings from Thiphoon Burner.
1.45v,
2T
Geardown disabled
80ohms
CLDO_VDDP 945

Any thoughts? Realbench crashes right when i start stability testing.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlef*
> 
> Anyone running two of those B-Die Gskill 3600CL16 kits?
> 
> I can post and boot into windows at rated, and it clears cinebench fine - but its not stable with Realbench.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Stock timings, 16-16-16-16-36 - copied subtimings from Thiphoon Burner.
> 1.45v,
> 2T
> Geardown disabled
> 80ohms
> CLDO_VDDP 945
> 
> Any thoughts? Realbench crashes right when i start stability testing.


I BELIEVE the CL16 3600 GSkills may not be Sammy B, though I can't confirm. I know the CL15 ones (which I have) are, because I've checked in Taiphoon. Mine are 8GB x2.


----------



## mattlef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> I BELIEVE the CL16 3600 GSkills may not be Sammy B, though I can't confirm. I know the CL15 ones (which I have) are, because I've checked in Taiphoon. Mine are 8GB x2.


I'll double check but iirc they are b-die.

Either way. Really hoping to get these stable at rated or just below.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlef*
> 
> Anyone running two of those B-Die Gskill 3600CL16 kits?
> 
> I can post and boot into windows at rated, and it clears cinebench fine - but its not stable with Realbench.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Stock timings, 16-16-16-16-36 - copied subtimings from Thiphoon Burner.
> 1.45v,
> 2T
> Geardown disabled
> 80ohms
> CLDO_VDDP 945
> 
> Any thoughts? Realbench crashes right when i start stability testing.


Can you post using 68 ohms, if you can then try it and see if you can stabilize your ram with 68 ohms.


----------



## tarot

ok testing with 2933 15 15 15 trying to get the best out of it.

this is stable through 3 loops of realbench 2.54 cb15 etcetcetc and super nice and cool.

the ONE thing it is not stable in is ibtavx...regardless of upping voltage loosening timings sacrificing goats drawing pentagrams with toothpaste.
so in my opinion IBT is flawed and sucks









i will also include the text version of my settings.

4031008offs03_setting.txt 19k .txt file


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlef*
> 
> Anyone running two of those B-Die Gskill 3600CL16 kits?
> 
> I can post and boot into windows at rated, and it clears cinebench fine - but its not stable with Realbench.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Stock timings, 16-16-16-16-36 - copied subtimings from Thiphoon Burner.
> 1.45v,
> 2T
> Geardown disabled
> 80ohms
> CLDO_VDDP 945
> 
> Any thoughts? Realbench crashes right when i start stability testing.


I don't think it has anything to do with your ram or mobo. I feel like the IMC has its limits on what it can do. Assuming your SOC is high enough as well, you may need to increase the timings (not because your ram can't handle it, but because your IMC can't).

I can boot up at 3600 16-16-16-36 and I'm using 32gb (4x8gb). However, I don't think I can reach stability with it. Maybe if I use only 2 sticks instead of 4. I'm trying to reach stability at 3466 at the moment and have moved on to 2T to see if its stable. Funny thing is that I am rock solid at DDR 1.35v at 3200 32gb (4x8).


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlef*
> 
> I'll double check but iirc they are b-die.
> 
> Either way. Really hoping to get these stable at rated or just below.


Me too. I'd love to make 36 15-15-15-36


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deluxef*
> 
> Actually this Hyper-V/Virtualization is causing me some trouble. I'm NOT trying to overclock at all, but anyways as soon as I enable AMD SVM in bios my R 1800X won't boost at all (goes only up to 3.6GHz). I confirmed this by ST Cinebench, where i get something like 159 without SVM and 144 with it.
> 
> Does anyone happen to know if this is intentional? or is it possible to get Boost/XFR working together with SVM?
> 
> Other than that I'm pretty happy with Ryzen... except booting... i'm getting more or less often hangs (probably due to my 2x16GB Hynix memory (only 2400 thought).


Regarding virtualization (in Advanced-CPU-SVM) documentation doesn't say anything about disabling Boost (neither does Official 1800X owners thread). See https://support.amd.com/TechDocs/54945_PPR_Family_17h_Models_00h-0Fh.pdf for details. It still may disable boost. If it doesn't, then Task Manager (press Ctrl+Shift+Esc) Performance tab should show occasional increases to 4.10 GHz;

I switched on SVM in a hope to run old code compiled with multithreaded option on all cores, and it did not (still only ran on 1 core).
However, with SVM on, the CPU-Z score went up from 4970-ies to 4980-ies. (all cores at 4GHz).

For Hynix 2x16 try 53,60,68 or 80 Ohm in ProcODT (look for it in Advanced-CBS).


----------



## lordzed83

Pwople forget that 1700 not x can have very ****ty IMC and 3000mhz could be max limit they can use


----------



## CeltPC

Nvdia put up a new YouTube video on their channel, "How To Build The Ultimate High End RGB Gaming PC Using A GeForce GTX 1080 Ti". Some things that were interesting to me:

1. They decided on a Ryzen 1700x build ("because the price to performance ratio is something we just can't ignore").

2. They chose our Crosshair VI motherboard for the build.

3. They used the same G.Skill RGB memory I originally chose, and were talking on about RGB, with no mention of all the corruption fiasco.

4. They chose the same case I did, a Phanteks Eclipse P400 with glass panel.

5. They used a Corsair H100i V2 AIO, while mine has an H110i GT. They did a front mount pull configuration, I did a push fan configuration.

Amazing how similar their rig and mine are, the most notable difference being the snazzy GTX 1080 Ti. Still waiting for Vega and maybe even the alleged Nvidia Volta before leaving my GTX 970.

Anyway, I think it says something about a seismic shift taking place when Nvidia's "Ultimate High End RGB Gaming PC" is a Ryzen Build!


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Pwople forget that 1700 not x can have very ****ty IMC and 3000mhz could be max limit they can use


Not true with my 1700. Have gotten 3200 since day 1 (preordered before release) and currently making 3466 stable. @gupsterg has also gotten 1700 to 3200 prior to this bios, and have reached 3466mhz. Its a luck of the draw regardless of the model.


----------



## Mitzrael777

Finally manage 3466 Stable, only downside is sometimes, i have cold boot revert to 2133, but only sometimes not all the times, get in BIOS save nothing and were ok

BIOS 9945
3466 Mhz
14-14-14-14-34 2T
Ram 1.4 volts
SOC 1.15
procODT 60 ohm
GEAR DOWN MODE Disable

And by the way, where is located CLDO_VDDP in BIOS 9945 ? i just can'T find it.

I have let memtest running for an hour and no error...


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> What happens if I look at the temperature and I think it is the real temperature?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klenow*
> 
> How do I fix TCTL 20°C Issue ? I've disabled SenseMI Skew but nothing happens. I've the latest (official) BIOS.
> Same problem with SenseMI auto mode


What are you using to monitor your temps? In HWiNFO the CPU(Tdie) shows the same temps as Ryzen Master. If you want to remove the +20c just run a CPU bench of some sort and let it run for a while and take a note of the temp you get in Ryzen Master or the CPU (Tdie). Then go to BIOS, adjust the offset and rerun bench unttil the +20c is gone. Ryzen Master and the CPU (Tdie) value will get -20c so the CPU (Tctl) in HWiNFO is the one that should show the same temp that you wrote down. Think i ended up at a 283 offset or something on the 1107 BIOS. Didn't do it yet on 9945


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Nvdia put up a new YouTube video on their channel, "How To Build The Ultimate High End RGB Gaming PC Using A GeForce GTX 1080 Ti". Some things that were interesting to me:
> 
> 1. They decided on a Ryzen 1700x build ("because the price to performance ratio is something we just can't ignore").
> 
> 2. They chose our Crosshair VI motherboard for the build.
> 
> 3. They used the same G.Skill RGB memory I originally chose, and were talking on about RGB, with no mention of all the corruption fiasco.
> 
> 4. They chose the same case I did, a Phanteks Eclipse P400 with glass panel.
> 
> 5. They used a Corsair H100i V2 AIO, while mine has an H110i GT. They did a front mount pull configuration, I did a push fan configuration.
> 
> Amazing how similar their rig and mine are, the most notable difference being the snazzy GTX 1080 Ti. Still waiting for Vega and maybe even the alleged Nvidia Volta before leaving my GTX 970.
> 
> Anyway, I think it says something about a seismic shift taking place when Nvidia's "Ultimate High End RGB Gaming PC" is a Ryzen Build!


1) I decided on a Ryzen 1600 (non x) for the same reason (might've gone 1700 (non x) if the price had been 310 when I bought my 1600).

2) Obviously I use the Crosshair VI

3) Assuming it's similar to my RGB RAM, it's RGB, and it's known to work well with AMD (Sammy B). The corruption isn't a well-known issue.

4) I have a MasterCase Pro 5 (with the optional Tempered Glass Panel--but i don't have the panel on right now, as the build's not really finalized).

5) I use a Corsair h110i (non GT--the newer version of the H-110iGT). MY cooler decision was influenced by researching which coolers did not need AM4 brackets and also could still be backward compatible with AM3 because I needed to test it on my 8350 prior to my Ryzen build, AND it had a rebate.

I think Nvidia's, yours and mine are all along a similar vein, which is getting common, using RGB (and thus needing a panel or case to show it off), using a CLC (of which the Corsairs are very common and popular), and RGB RAM for moar RGB, plus C6H as the best mobo, regardless of Ryzen proc.

(Though I do feel like I'm one of the only 1600 users here--which makes sense because it doesn't "make sense" to pair a 1600 with an expensive mobo like the Crosshair. In my case, it was because the budget was there, but I had a finite one, and wanted to save some for the graphics card I've not bought yet, BUT I wanted a strong tweaking platform, and a board that would carry me through Zen, Zen2, and Zen3 without changing).

Just sort of some musing and blathering about my own stuff, and why, and how I see that as a changing build dynamic.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> 1) I decided on a Ryzen 1600 (non x) for the same reason (might've gone 1700 (non x) if the price had been 310 when I bought my 1600).
> 
> 2) Obviously I use the Crosshair VI
> 
> 3) Assuming it's similar to my RGB RAM, it's RGB, and it's known to work well with AMD (Sammy B). The corruption isn't a well-known issue.
> 
> 4) I have a MasterCase Pro 5 (with the optional Tempered Glass Panel--but i don't have the panel on right now, as the build's not really finalized).
> 
> 5) I use a Corsair h110i (non GT--the newer version of the H-110iGT). MY cooler decision was influenced by researching which coolers did not need AM4 brackets and also could still be backward compatible with AM3 because I needed to test it on my 8350 prior to my Ryzen build, AND it had a rebate.
> 
> I think Nvidia's, yours and mine are all along a similar vein, which is getting common, using RGB (and thus needing a panel or case to show it off), using a CLC (of which the Corsairs are very common and popular), and RGB RAM for moar RGB, plus C6H as the best mobo, regardless of Ryzen proc.
> 
> (Though I do feel like I'm one of the only 1600 users here--which makes sense because it doesn't "make sense" to pair a 1600 with an expensive mobo like the Crosshair. In my case, it was because the budget was there, but I had a finite one, and wanted to save some for the graphics card I've not bought yet, BUT I wanted a strong tweaking platform, and a board that would carry me through Zen, Zen2, and Zen3 without changing).
> 
> Just sort of some musing and blathering about my own stuff, and why, and how I see that as a changing build dynamic.


Well that 1600 in two years can turn into some form of RyZen + or RyZen 2 and you already have a strong motherboard to work with. One reason why I love AMD rigs especially when a new AMD platform comes out - many down the road updates that in the scheme of things are cheap to do with big positives at time.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Well that 1600 in two years can turn into some form of RyZen + or RyZen 2 and you already have a strong motherboard to work with. One reason why I love AMD rigs especially when a new AMD platform comes out - many down the road updates that in the scheme of things are cheap to do with big positives at time.


Yeah, that was my plan. The MaserCase Pro 5, the Seasonic 850W Titanium and the C6H are a strong base, I can then use whatever else I want without much worry down the line, I bought the 1600 with an eye to jumping to Zen2/Zen3 depending on improvements in 1-3 years.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Not true with my 1700. Have gotten 3200 since day 1 (preordered before release) and currently making 3466 stable. @gupsterg has also gotten 1700 to 3200 prior to this bios, and have reached 3466mhz. Its a luck of the draw regardless of the model.


No, it comes down to Bunning.

They 1800x / 1600x get the best bins, the non-x chips the lowest bins. However because there is more demand than low binned dies some people get higher binned dies in the lowest products sku.

This is reflected in the percentages of each sku that hits the higher cpu/ memory clocks. Almost all 1800x will hit 4ghz and at least 3200, where a much slower percentages of 1700's will be able to do so.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> No, it comes down to Bunning.
> 
> They 1800x / 1600x get the best bins, the non-x chips the lowest bins. However because there is more demand than low binned dies some people get higher binned dies in the lowest products sku.
> 
> This is reflected in the percentages of each sku that hits the higher cpu/ memory clocks. Almost all 1800x will hit 4ghz and at least 3200, where a much slower percentages of 1700's will be able to do so.


Actually I completely agree. Never said it wasn't due to binning. The best chances to get the best bins at the lowest 1700 (non-x) is at the beginning (pre-order) because AMD has no choice but to make 1700's even though there might not be enough bad bins. Later on there should be enough bad bins to create the lower 1700's. Those who bought the 1700s (non-x) early on got near similar chips to the x-models. Same thing happens with video cards as well. Early adopters do get an advantage sometimes.

Edit: For example, I believe I have solved my 3466mhz memory dilemma. I am running my 1700 @ 3.8ghz, @ 1.2625v (auto LLC) so at load its only 1.200v or so.

So CPU at only 1.200v at load; SoC @ 1.1v; DDR @ 1.38v. 3466 16-16-16-36-2T (Geardown Disabled). I believe I can achieve even better results if it was only using 16gb ram. However, I am using 32gb (4x8gb) though. It passes HCI, GSAT, and Y-Cruncher. There are a lot of x-models that cannot come close.


----------



## mattlef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlef*
> 
> Anyone running two of those B-Die Gskill 3600CL16 kits?
> 
> I can post and boot into windows at rated, and it clears cinebench fine - but its not stable with Realbench.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Stock timings, 16-16-16-16-36 - copied subtimings from Thiphoon Burner.
> 1.45v,
> 2T
> Geardown disabled
> 80ohms
> CLDO_VDDP 945
> 
> Any thoughts? Realbench crashes right when i start stability testing.


I think 2t with 68.6ohms is the winner.
3466 stable at 15mins of realbench, and so far so good at 3600.

I may have lucked out with a really solid imc.

3.9ghz 1700 @1.3875v ll 2
3600mhz 4x8gb trident rgb @1.45v 2t, cl16


----------



## mattlef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlef*
> 
> I think 2t with 68.6ohms is the winner.
> 3466 stable at 15mins of realbench, and so far so good at 3600.
> 
> I may have lucked out with a really solid imc.
> 
> 3.9ghz 1700 @1.875v ll 2
> 3600mhz 4x8gb trident rgb @1.45v 2t, cl16


Ah crap.

Jynxed myself, and 3600 isnt stable - but - 3466 is, so - going to revert back to the 3466 strap and get to benchmarking.


----------



## Clukos

1.875 vcore?


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> That does not really work on my rig. It did once I did what Elmor suggested which Celtic just posted above.
> 
> I wouldn't exactly call working with hex numbers and math simpler and cleaner. IMO the ZenStates application is much simpler and cleaner than trying to do it in the BIOS.
> 
> Yeah, that's how mine works too, and what Elmor specifically instructed those of us having trouble getting PStates working to do, but there's a lot of stuff floating around here...


If that's what you had to do, then that's what you had to do. But having to put in a low level hardware driver and having an application autorun every time you boot to enable proper p-state overclocking is no way "clean" as I define it. That's a rather complicated and inelegant solution which I regard as a workaround situation.

The less layers of code you have to add to do the same thing, the cleaner the solution. I watched many of you struggle to even get the low level driver to work in Ring 0 installed. I don't understand why anyone wouldn't be able to get this working with the right tutorial. Hex math is just a thing, it can be learned. The great thing is, you don't end up adding more startup software to go wrong, and you only have to do it once.

So, whatever works for you is fine -- but it's far from a clean solution when the solution is already built into the motherboard.

Maybe it's just my perspective as a (very) old coder -- but that whole ZenStates thing feels like a kludge, not a solution. I think a lot of people simply did it trying to adjust VID in the BIOS for P0 which doesn't work and I believe is an acknowledged bug. Using offset voltage in Extreme tweaker and leaving VID along removes any need for ZenStates. My system runs the gamut of voltages and frequences.

See this tutorial: https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/769094-guide-to-p-state-variable-frequency-overclocking-on-the-crosshair-vi-hero/


----------



## mattlef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> 1.875 vcore?


Good catch, 1.3875Vcore

Edit, yea, 3600 isnt possible ATM

But,
3466mhz confirmed stable, and since jumping to the new Agesa, this is a massive improvement.
Looking at real life rendering times in premiere, I'm seeing almost 20% improvement over the 2666 clocks i was stuck with using Hynix dual rank 32gb kit.

Not to mention, clock for clock, timings and everything equal, there is a 6% improvement in real world performance between 1.004 and 1.006.

Great work @Elmor! So pumped to see where we go from here!


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> 1.875 vcore?


Hey I did that or close to it and that was without LN







. Removed the cpu afterwards, bought another. Still that torched CPU is now working in another rig better than I ever expected.


----------



## kornty

*Edit*delete me


----------



## tarot

i have the same issue i have a fury x and DisplayPort
hit f10 and enter in the bios and it will save and reset.
i believe it is something to do with the video card itself and pcie.
i will also get a amd has reset settings when i get into windows again leading me to video.

try also turn off the monitor swap the cable to another port if you can and turn it back on and see if it pops back.

another thing that causes it for me is if it does not like the memory clock i tested.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Pwople forget that 1700 not x can have very ****ty IMC and 3000mhz could be max limit they can use


Not sure why or how you came to the conclusion that SKU has any effect on that.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> If that's what you had to do, then that's what you had to do. But having to put in a low level hardware driver and having an application autorun every time you boot to enable proper p-state overclocking is no way "clean" as I define it. That's a rather complicated and inelegant solution which I regard as a workaround situation.
> 
> The less layers of code you have to add to do the same thing, the cleaner the solution. I watched many of you struggle to even get the low level driver to work in Ring 0 installed. I don't understand why anyone wouldn't be able to get this working with the right tutorial. Hex math is just a thing, it can be learned. The great thing is, you don't end up adding more startup software to go wrong, and you only have to do it once.
> 
> So, whatever works for you is fine -- but it's far from a clean solution when the solution is already built into the motherboard.
> 
> Maybe it's just my perspective as a (very) old coder -- but that whole ZenStates thing feels like a kludge, not a solution. I think a lot of people simply did it trying to adjust VID in the BIOS for P0 which doesn't work and I believe is an acknowledged bug. Using offset voltage in Extreme tweaker and leaving VID along removes any need for ZenStates. My system runs the gamut of voltages and frequences.
> 
> See this tutorial: https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/769094-guide-to-p-state-variable-frequency-overclocking-on-the-crosshair-vi-hero/


You can use this tool to do all the hex math for you and give an easy range of values to try. I will probably update this as time goes on and cover ZenStates.

https://hardforum.com/threads/ryzen-pstate-overclocking-method-calculation-and-calculator.1928648/#post-1042913631


----------



## Decoman

I expected AMD to comment on the cold boot issues on the last update, but there is no word about it. Presumably there is a cold boot issue, or, there must be some other issue, as I can get my 3200 ram to run at 3200MHz, but not from a cold boot.

https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/05/25/community-update-4-lets-talk-dram


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> If that's what you had to do, then that's what you had to do. But having to put in a low level hardware driver and having an application autorun every time you boot to enable proper p-state overclocking is no way "clean" as I define it. That's a rather complicated and inelegant solution which I regard as a workaround situation.
> 
> The less layers of code you have to add to do the same thing, the cleaner the solution. I watched many of you struggle to even get the low level driver to work in Ring 0 installed. I don't understand why anyone wouldn't be able to get this working with the right tutorial. Hex math is just a thing, it can be learned. The great thing is, you don't end up adding more startup software to go wrong, and you only have to do it once.
> 
> So, whatever works for you is fine -- but it's far from a clean solution when the solution is already built into the motherboard.
> 
> Maybe it's just my perspective as a (very) old coder -- but that whole ZenStates thing feels like a kludge, not a solution. I think a lot of people simply did it trying to adjust VID in the BIOS for P0 which doesn't work and I believe is an acknowledged bug. Using offset voltage in Extreme tweaker and leaving VID along removes any need for ZenStates. My system runs the gamut of voltages and frequences.
> 
> See this tutorial: https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/769094-guide-to-p-state-variable-frequency-overclocking-on-the-crosshair-vi-hero/


I don't really see it that way. FWIW, I don't have it set to auto-run or auto-apply. I allow the system to boot stock, then change it when I feel it's needed or stable. I don't think there's all that much code between things, as I suspect it's just manipulating the BIOS values directly. Not everyone wants to reboot into the BIOS to tweak a setting or change something. I can do hex math, though my CCNA background means I'm far more proficiant with binary (though I did mine before IPv6 was really used, and that uses a lot of hex). I've never been much of a coder, but generally I have old school views on computer stuff, but I've started to shift in recent years as I've aged, and I've also learned to embrace "good enough" it's why I rarely do 24 hour Prime95 runs anymore


----------



## fanboynz

Has anyone managed to clock the Corsair CMU32GX4M2C3200C16 (2 x 16G) above 2933 on the latest beta bios?


----------



## Atingleee

Just got 3366 Mhz stable on 3200CL16 2x8GB Hynix Ram. Bios 9945.

Settings used:
3333 strap with 101 bclk
1.48V Dram (lower produces errors)
1.85V PLL (may not be necessary, had it set from when i was testing higher frequencies)
1.2V SOC with LLC2 (again this much may not be necessary, same reasoning as above)
16-18-18-18-38
ProcODT: 60ohm
1T and Geardown enabled

Will update after trying lower values for SOC/PLL.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> Just got 3366 Mhz stable on 3200CL16 2x8GB Hynix Ram. Bios 9945.
> 
> Settings used:
> 3333 strap with 101 bclk
> 1.48V Dram (lower produces errors)
> 1.85V PLL (may not be necessary, had it set from when i was testing higher frequencies)
> 1.2V SOC with LLC2 (again this much may not be necessary, same reasoning as above)
> 16-18-18-18-38
> ProcODT: 60ohm
> 1T and Geardown enabled
> 
> Will update after trying lower values for SOC/PLL.


That much dram voltage already you may not be able to tighten your timings much more. Its probably better to stick to 3200 with tighter timings then 3366 with very loose timings. Also try 53.3Ω it seems to work the best for hynix but differs from ram to ram. Could be why you're getting errors because of PROdoct. Also, changing PLL to anything but 1.8v will affect your tctl temps so be careful.


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> That much dram voltage already you may not be able to tighten your timings much more. Its probably better to stick to 3200 with tighter timings then 3366 with very loose timings. Also try 53.3Ω it seems to work the best for hynix but differs from ram to ram. Could be why you're getting errors because of PROdoct. Also, changing PLL to anything but 1.8v will affect your tctl temps so be careful.


Thanks for the advice, I've tried to tighten timings at 3200 but have been unsuccessful. Not too worried about temps, my aio is keeping everything nice and cool. Will experiment more with prodOCT, my experience has been that 60 was best for my kit.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> If there isn't an obviously MEMCLK hole (i.e. training fails w/ 0xF9 code) at certain frequency, adjusting the DRAM Phy voltage (CLDO_VDDP) is generally futile. A better way to check if you're in fact dealing with a MEMCLK hole is first try to increase or decrease the BCLK by 0.2MHz. If increasing the BCLK increases stability over the previous setting, you're dealing with a MEMCLK hole that is already tailing off. Likewise if reducing the BCLK improves the stability, then you're most likely entering a region of MEMCLK hole. In these cases adjusting the Phy voltage might or might not be beneficial. The largest MEMCLK hole I've personally seen was 67.2MHz (SDR) edge-to-edge. Usually they're much smaller than that. That should give you the idea how large MEMCLK changes to try when trying to clear a hole.


What if it seems to be mostly stable at 100.0 MHz REFCLK, but not at 99.8 MHz or 100.2 MHz? I think there is something very odd about my CPU, or maybe in combination with my memory kit.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> Thanks for the advice, I've tried to tighten timings at 3200 but have been unsuccessful. Not too worried about temps, my aio is keeping everything nice and cool. Will experiment more with prodOCT, my experience has been that 60 was best for my kit.


I don't mean the temps will get hot i mean youll get wrongly reported temps anytime PLL is changed


----------



## Cata79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fanboynz*
> 
> Has anyone managed to clock the Corsair CMU32GX4M2C3200C16 (2 x 16G) above 2933 on the latest beta bios?


3066 top, anything above is really unstable. I guess we still have to wait.


----------



## leareynl

]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> Just got 3366 Mhz stable on 3200CL16 2x8GB Hynix Ram. Bios 9945.
> 
> Settings used:
> 3333 strap with 101 bclk
> 1.48V Dram (lower produces errors)
> 1.85V PLL (may not be necessary, had it set from when i was testing higher frequencies)
> 1.2V SOC with LLC2 (again this much may not be necessary, same reasoning as above)
> 16-18-18-18-38
> ProcODT: 60ohm
> 1T and Geardown enabled
> 
> Will update after trying lower values for SOC/PLL.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> That much dram voltage already you may not be able to tighten your timings much more. Its probably better to stick to 3200 with tighter timings then 3366 with very loose timings. Also try 53.3Ω it seems to work the best for hynix but differs from ram to ram. Could be why you're getting errors because of PROdoct. Also, changing PLL to anything but 1.8v will affect your tctl temps so be careful.


This seems to be very close to my Hynix memory as well (Geil EVO X 16-16-16-36-3200)
I run it at 3333 16-16-16-36 and here too it needs a huge boost in VDRAM (1.52v) in order to boot and to be stable.
I have tried 3500 on it and then when at this voltage the board will not post. so then a lower voltage is needed, 1.42v. And timings 16-17-17-37
I guess this is more down to different cpu, my SoC voltage needs to be relatively low on 3333 MHz to be stable, only 1.05v
Else I get errors in prime test.


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I don't mean the temps will get hot i mean youll get wrongly reported temps anytime PLL is changed


Ahh my bad xD Still learning!


----------



## Timur Born

Observations trying 3600 MT using 3600 strap on 9945:

- CL14 and CL16 boot into Windows, CL15 does not even post.

- Neither ProcODT nor CLDO_VDDP need to be changed from Auto to boot into Windows. Is it possible that these values are preset in 9945 (similar to 0081)?

- When I shutdown from Windows (soft-off), turned back on immediately and then checked timings in BIOS there were several sub-timings that were set to considerably lower values than what I had manually entered and what I had measured as Auto values for the 3600 strap before.

I did not check all changed timings, but at least tRRD_S and tRRD_L seemed to have reset to their 2133 strap values, all while the RAM was still running at 3600 according to BIOS monitor. Next save and reboot fixed the values.


----------



## AlderaaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fanboynz*
> 
> Has anyone managed to clock the Corsair CMU32GX4M2C3200C16 (2 x 16G) above 2933 on the latest beta bios?


Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> 3066 top, anything above is really unstable. I guess we still have to wait.


Hello Cata79 and fanboynz,

Are your CMU32GX4M2C3200C16 RAM kits v5.39 (SK Hynix) or v4.31 (Samsung B-die)?

Regards,


----------



## Cata79

b-die.


----------



## eyetrippy

For those who have issues with display cutting out under load, if you have the ryzen power plan installed, try changing to "high performance".

Looks like this has solved my issues so far, but I do need to do more testing - I'm just all tested out at the moment.

Suffering from OC and stability testing fatigue from this setup :/


----------



## wisepds

ryzen power plan can crash my pc under memtest 64 for example? I have bought flare x Ram because with my GSkill Tridenz pc shut down without explication...
I'm very bored...


----------



## fanboynz

Also running samsung b-die according to hwinfo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderaaN*
> 
> Hello Cata79 and fanboynz,
> 
> Are your CMU32GX4M2C3200C16 RAM kits v5.39 (SK Hynix) or v4.31 (Samsung B-die)?
> 
> Regards,


----------



## Deluxef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> Regarding virtualization (in Advanced-CPU-SVM) documentation doesn't say anything about disabling Boost (neither does Official 1800X owners thread). See https://support.amd.com/TechDocs/54945_PPR_Family_17h_Models_00h-0Fh.pdf for details. It still may disable boost. If it doesn't, then Task Manager (press Ctrl+Shift+Esc) Performance tab should show occasional increases to 4.10 GHz;
> 
> I switched on SVM in a hope to run old code compiled with multithreaded option on all cores, and it did not (still only ran on 1 core).
> However, with SVM on, the CPU-Z score went up from 4970-ies to 4980-ies. (all cores at 4GHz).
> 
> For Hynix 2x16 try 53,60,68 or 80 Ohm in ProcODT (look for it in Advanced-CBS).


SVM shouldn't help performance (i would expect minor hit), but it's necessary to run 64bit Virtual Machines in (Virtual Box, VMware, Hyper-V, ...).
I did some measurements running CB again and this is what i got (using "AIDA Stability Test" JUST for monitoring):


So it seems that the Boost/XFR is not disabled, it's just that CPU doesn't or cannot hold 4.1GHz with SVM ON. Yet power usage and temperatures seem to be bit lower so i don't think CPU is hitting limits there.

Anyways thanks for tip about RAM... 80 Ohm seems to help (i was getting 0d ocassionally -- usualy on cold boots).

Maybe i should start new thread? somewhere -- im posting here just because it seems people here know most about Ryzen on C6H MB.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> ryzen power plan can crash my pc under memtest 64 for example? I have bought flare x Ram because with my GSkill Tridenz pc shut down without explication...
> I'm very bored...


Honestly..it sounds like you have a board or CPU issue. Two different sets of RAM tends to make me think other things. Power Supply, Board, CPU, etc. Can you run stable at lower settings, or lower clocks? If so, perhaps you've just reached the limit of your setup. If you're having these problems during "normal" usage, it's something more serious. Maybe try a Windows Reinstall? Perhaps something became corrupted? (I know I had that myself a while back).


----------



## lazy4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> Currently running this kit at 3200 on 9945 BIOS with no problems. Havent done a memory stress test but it passed IBT on Very High, hours of Ghost Recon: Wildlands and rendered a few videos for me. No hiccups! Have tried higher strap but it's unstable, could possibly be because my sticks have some corruption according to thaiphoon.


sry ima noob, did u just pick 3200 in 9945? or u have certain settings and Dram Volts? Anything i should be careful of upgrading BIOS 9945?,currently on 1201. 1800X/Asus Hero X370/1000RMi/EVGA 1080/Dark Rock Pro 3 TYVM edit- Ram Kit F4-3200C16D-16GTZR


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> What if it seems to be mostly stable at 100.0 MHz REFCLK, but not at 99.8 MHz or 100.2 MHz? I think there is something very odd about my CPU, or maybe in combination with my memory kit.


In that case you are "deeper" in a MEMCLK hole that is already tailing off or yet to be fully introduced. Try increasing or decreasing the MEMCLK by ~32MHz (SDR). If the results are still inconclusive, increase the margin a bit more. For 1700X, which are notorious for having a ~3200MHz MEMCLK hole, increase the BCLK directly to 102MHz when using the 3200MHz ratio.


----------



## HyperChkn96

Not sure if anyone can help but I had my 1700 running at 3.925Ghz rock stable on 1201 I then tried 9943 and 9945 BIOS which was still stable at 3.925 but had more cold boots and couldn't get my F4-3600C16D-16GTZR kit any higher than the 3200 I had on 1201 so I went back to 1201 using the same settings

39.25 Multiplier
1.39v Vcore
1.03v SOC
1.35v DRAM
LLC level 4

And now I'm back on 1201 I can't even complete a Cinebench Run without a Black Screen Q Code 8

Don't know if anyone can suggest how I can fix this or even what would cause this?

Thanks to anyone that can help


----------



## gupsterg

@eyetrippy @wisepds

I don't use Ryzen Power Plan. In my test case (in my thread in sig) wasn't great performing, may revisit testing it at some point. A few posts on various forums members highlight xyz issue with it. Not saying they are right or wrong. I just mod the Windows Power Plans instead.

Next on a more serious note, which has been missed to be highlighted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Ive noticed the same in realbench going from 2933 to 3200, my 1.2v under load doesnt cut it anymore, its around 1.225 or so under load and with LLC2 where before would be LLC Auto. My soc is still at 1.0v but if i left vcore alone id get WHEA errors in realbench. My timings work with soc 1.0v which is fine but im sure on 9943 if i upped the ram speed id need more vcore.


Brothers @dorbot, @SpecChum, we can no longer have














. Bluej511 is no longer at 1.199V if he's at 3200MHz














. I can be available on discord today friends







.

Okay all kidding aside.

LLC has be talked to death. ProcODT and Fail_CNT is covered well. CLDO_VDDP we have solid info from







The Stilt







plus his other tips







. He has also highlighted the tRFC bug. And with his advise and







Praz







experience share keeping to manual tRFC. Today doing a post in my thread with 3x differing HWiNFO versions, 3x setups of system, using the slots which the bug is relevant to.

I'm now thinking of testing DRAM Power Down changed from [Auto], in case it allows say a more stable OC setup with off.

Quote:


> Can modestly save system power, at the expense of higher DRAM latency, by putting DRAM into a quiescent state after a period of inactivity.




@lordzed83



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Warm up phase











A bit closer to usual CPU clock ...



And the final CPU clock ...



Yeah CPU Voltage SVI2 TFN is shot in final screenie. I had a differing issue at one point when CPU-Z was open at screenie point with HWiNFO. -2xx°C on DIMM temps and Mumak highlighted an issue with CPU-Z clashing with HWiNFO.



I do not believe that the RAM controller forms part of binning. I do concur with finalheaven it is pot luck in way on how far the RAM clocks we gain on particular CPU plus RAM used, etc. But we are probably now seeing the type of firmware to allow us to improve on that. But time does need investing and tweaking. We can see from posts by







The Stilt







that there should be room for the firmware still to improve. Hopefully then we will see less of "ahh an older UEFI got me xyz and a newer isn't" .

I was getting tempted at one point to try another C6H, I no longer think my launch board is anyway holding me back. I also think my F4-3200C14D-16GTZ is sweet







, so again not a "hold back". My current view is more like settings/firmware will hinder progression, unless of course I have reached a limit with CPU sample used. Hoping to get my other CPU in rig this weekend, another R7 1700.


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*


One day yes, next no, all is madness. I'll test flare X next week, and if new ram crash, MB and CPu come back to PCComponentes to RMA.. I have tried all, at all timmings, voltages, etc.. all I have read in this post..I have tried.. Thanks for your reply


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> What if it seems to be mostly stable at 100.0 MHz REFCLK, but not at 99.8 MHz or 100.2 MHz? I think there is something very odd about my CPU, or maybe in combination with my memory kit.


that's the definition of a memory clock hole. jump bclk higher (or lower) and see if it stabilizes.
ninja'd


----------



## Mitzrael777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> Just got 3366 Mhz stable on 3200CL16 2x8GB Hynix Ram. Bios 9945.
> 
> Settings used:
> 3333 strap with 101 bclk
> 1.48V Dram (lower produces errors)
> 1.85V PLL (may not be necessary, had it set from when i was testing higher frequencies)
> 1.2V SOC with LLC2 (again this much may not be necessary, same reasoning as above)
> 16-18-18-18-38
> ProcODT: 60ohm
> 1T and Geardown enabled
> 
> Will update after trying lower values for SOC/PLL.


Does cold boot return to 2133 and you have to reboot again ?


----------



## Frikencio

Hello my overclocker friends. My RAM is stable at 3200 with 1.10-1.20SOC and 1.35v RAM and I am happy with it but I want to try and see if I can push the RAM to faster speeds because my ram is a top notch B-Die single rank TridentZ 3200 CL14 and when I try to set the ram to 3400 or 3600 it fails to "train" and reverts back to 2066.

I didn't try those ohms you are talking about, what I tried:

Every latency combination (I am currently using manual latencies from SPD)
Every RAM voltage 1.35v-1.7v
SOC voltage up to 1.25v

What setting could help my sistem to POST to a higher frequency?

With other bioses I tried 3400 and 3500 and it POSTed sometimes and within Windows the system is really stable but my main problem is to get the system to POST.

I am using the 1T and didn't touch any *ohms*.

Edit: the code I get is 3E ---> 8 when memory fails POSTing. Bios is 9943


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Hello my overclocker friends. My RAM is stable at 3200 with 1.10-1.20SOC and 1.35v RAM and I am happy with it but I want to try and see if I can push the RAM to faster speeds because my ram is a top notch B-Die single rank TridentZ 3200 CL14 and when I try to set the ram to 3400 or 3600 it fails to "train" and reverts back to 2066.
> 
> I didn't try those ohms you are talking about, what I tried:
> 
> Every latency combination (I am currently using manual latencies from SPD)
> Every RAM voltage 1.35v-1.7v
> SOC voltage up to 1.25v
> 
> What setting could help my sistem to POST to a higher frequency?
> 
> With other bioses I tried 3400 and 3500 and it POSTed sometimes and within Windows the system is really stable but my main problem is to get the system to POST.
> 
> I am using the 1T and didn't touch any *ohms*.


9943/9945 were given early so we have something to distract us while Elmor and the team are busy. The next versions will probably have proper settings for Auto, and may also include tweaks to improve performance.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> One day yes, next no, all is madness. I'll test flare X next week, and if new ram crash, MB and CPu come back to PCComponentes to RMA.. I have tried all, at all timmings, voltages, etc.. all I have read in this post..I have tried.. Thanks for your reply


Stabilizing RAM on a new platform requires patience. Do it like this:

1. Set your timings manually
2. Set DDR boot and operating voltages to your RAM rated voltage, i.e. 1.35V.
3. Find PROC_ODT voltage that your RAM likes to operate at, the lower the better (this is my opinion), this requires a few reboots to find the right value.
4. Set your SOC voltage to 1.1V, trust me, you don´t need more.
5. Set you 1.8V PLL to 1.8V, that will help your system.If software voltage readings are correct, you will see this voltages fluctuate a lot toward 1.83V when set to auto.
6. Set FAIL_CNT to 3 or 4, to make sure that, the motherboard try to boot at your settings more than 1 time. You find this settings under AMD CBS> UMC (I think).
7. Make a profile for your settings so you can just reload the values if a boot fails.

It´s a matter of skill after that by adjusting one variable at a time to find the right value that can stabilize the system, high voltages are not always good, if it´s more than enough then you will be dealing with overheated components that do not like heat.

This is my advice regrading RAM.


----------



## rallan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimpmuckl*
> 
> AsusZsSrv service doesn't seem to start. Worked wonderfully for a while but now it simply doesn't work.
> 
> Any ideas? Tried to reinstall it and troubleshoot but I can't make it not push out a "Error starting service" error.
> 
> Edit: On manually starting the service, it throws an 1067 error (The process terminated unexpectedly).


This is caused by the AsusZsSrc user.config file becoming corrupted. This is quite likely to happen, given that overclocking with zenstates is likely to cause a crash right around when this is saved.

The file is located at C:\Windows\System32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\ASUS\AsusZsSrv.exe_Url_jrsiur2xsstcwahs152kgx3r5ylzyu1o\0.2.2.43155\user.config. Delete the C:\Windows\System32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\ASUS\AsusZsSrv.exe_Url_jrsiur2xsstcwahs152kgx3r5ylzyu1o folder to fix this.

You will not have permissions by default to see C:\Windows\System32\config\systemprofile\, so don't try to browse directly to the path.

@elmor
ZenStates should be changed not to store anything in %LOCALAPPDATA%a. Doing that with an app running as SYSTEM puts it in a location which is not very accessible. It would also be good if it handled a corrupt user.config by resetting it instead of crashing.


----------



## harrysun

I'm using this DDR4 kit G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 2x16GB (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ)

(Created with Thaiphoon Burner Freeware Version Download)



Spoiler: @DDR4-3066 CL14-14-14-34-63-2T 1.375V



*AIDA64 ok*, *BOINC ok*, *Google stressapptest (GSAT) ok*, *HCI Design MemTest Deluxe 135% ok

AMD Ryzen R7 1800X @3850, Stepping 1 Revision ZP-B1
ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO, ***BETA BIOS 9943***
Motherboard Slots: DIMM_A2, DIMM_B2
*

Extreme Tweaker > Ai Overclock Tuner = Manual
_Extreme Tweaker > BCLK Frequency = Auto (Standard)_
Extreme Tweaker > Memory Frequency = DDR4-3066MHz
Extreme Tweaker \ DRAM Timing Control = 14-14-14-14-34
Extreme Tweaker \ DRAM Timing Control > *ProcODT_SM = 96 ohm !!!* (Standard 53.3)
Extreme Tweaker \ DRAM Timing Control > *Cmd2T = 2T !!!*
Extreme Tweaker \ DRAM Timing Control > *Gear Down Mode = Disabled !!!* (Standard Enabled)
Extreme Tweaker \ DRAM Timing Control > Power Down Mode = Disabled (Standard Enabled)
_Extreme Tweaker \ DRAM Timing Control > RTTnom: Auto (Standard Auto)_
_Extreme Tweaker \ DRAM Timing Control > RTTwr: Auto (Standard Auto)_
_Extreme Tweaker \ DRAM Timing Control > RTTpark: Auto (Standard Auto)_
Extreme Tweaker \ External Digi+ Power Control > DRAM VBoot Voltage = 1.37500 (Standard 1.35000)
Extreme Tweaker \ External Digi+ Power Control > *Active Frequency Mode = Disabled !!!* (Standard Enabled)
Extreme Tweaker > DRAM Voltage = 1.37500 (Standard 1.35000)
Extreme Tweaker \ Tweaker`s Paradise > VTTDDR Voltage = 0.72600
Extreme Tweaker > CPU SOC Voltage (VDDSOC) = Offset +0.05000
CPU OC @3850:

Extreme Tweaker > CPU Core Voltage = Offset +0.08125
Advanced \ Zen Common Options \ Common Core Pstates \ Accept > Custom Pstate0 = Custom
Advanced \ Zen Common Options \ Common Core Pstates \ Accept > Pstate0 FID = 9A
Advanced \ Zen Common Options \ Common Core Pstates \ Accept > Custom Pstate1 = Custom
Advanced \ Zen Common Options \ Common Core Pstates \ Accept > Custom Pstate2 = Custom
The bold *!!!* settings where mandatory. The _italic_ ones are default. The others could be tuned but working for me just fine.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> In that case you are "deeper" in a MEMCLK hole that is already tailing off or yet to be fully introduced. Try increasing or decreasing the MEMCLK by ~32MHz (SDR). If the results are still inconclusive, increase the margin a bit more. For 1700X, which are notorious for having a ~3200MHz MEMCLK hole, increase the BCLK directly to 102MHz when using the 3200MHz ratio.


Thanks. I'm not sure anymore what this is. Today nothing wants to run stable anymore. Maybe it's the weather.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not sure why or how you came to the conclusion that SKU has any effect on that.


Simple someone here had few 1700s and each caped on different maximum stable memory speed. So if one got everything same and swapping cpus one can do lets sat 2933 other 3200 at same cpu clock volts ect. Then whats left besides IMC ??

I had 1700 and 1700x. I returned 1700 cause 1700x could do 3200 ZERO problems and 1700 could not at 3925 and bclk 100.

Only ordered 1700 tio have a look if it will clock better than my 1700x spent weekend playing around with it and returned. Since Free postage


----------



## Pilotasso

Guys
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Simple someone here had few 1700s and each caped on different maximum stable memory speed. So if one got everything same and swapping cpus one can do lets sat 2933 other 3200 at same cpu clock volts ect. Then whats left besides IMC ??


could be the system combination of components rather than just the CPU.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Next on a more serious note, which has been missed to be highlighted.
> *Brothers @dorbot, @SpecChum, we can no longer have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Bluej511 is no longer at 1.199V if he's at 3200MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * . I can be available on discord today friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .












What I am supposed to do with all these T-Shirts now?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> Guys
> could be the system combination of components rather than just the CPU.


Did You read ?? Take one cpu out put different in same EVERYTHING. UI had same situation but 1700 vs 1700x. Only checked 1700 to see uif it would clock betrter and could save few quid









Same with memory kits since I'm on 4th kit 3 i returned cause was not happy with clocks i was getting on them due to dual rank and hynix.

I'm fussy stuff ruins way i want or its going back and another comes in. Two weeks questions free return free postage got nothing to loose do i ??

Could have probably tested 5 or 10 cpus and cherry pick one. But I'll do that with ZEN2 or just order one from Silicon lotery. Im happy to pay extra 100 for good clocker.

I'm an overclocking addict i set myself number and if i cant hit given oc stable i cant sleep. I can wake up 3am and go do some benchmarks tests ect to get my tweeking fix middle of night. NOT JOKING i cant sleep with unstable system !!!

Anyway it was different when i was messing around with build compoments sunce 1700vs1700x i expected that 1700x was better binned and it was compared do 1700. Bu


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I am supposed to do with all these T-Shirts now?


Ill take em haha.

Ive had to go from LLC auto to LLC 2 as well which is crazy, so obviously vcore affects ram stability as well. Was to be expected i guess, i didn't need much but it was needed. Not sure how much IBT stresses ram and cpu combined but seems like realbench does that rather quickly. 10mins is enough to get WHEA errors.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Ill take em haha.
> 
> Ive had to go from LLC auto to LLC 2 as well which is crazy, so obviously vcore affects ram stability as well. Was to be expected i guess, i didn't need much but it was needed. Not sure how much IBT stresses ram and cpu combined but seems like realbench does that rather quickly. 10mins is enough to get WHEA errors.


I've been 3.9Ghz, 3200 RAM @ 3.12v for weeks now, all good.

Not too shabby









I'm still on 0082...


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I've been 3.9Ghz, 3200 RAM @ 3.12v for weeks now, all good.
> 
> Not too shabby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still on 0082...


Im sticking with 1107, its way too stable compared to 9943 in my case. 3.8 with 1.225v under load i believe im at now with LLC2. I have the offset set to -.0875 ram at 3200 with tighter timings. Went from 16-18-36 to 14-16-34. Used to be 1.20v under load at 2933 with SPD timings, but i am using 1.0v SoC and its perfectly stable, used to need 1.15v.


----------



## gupsterg

@SpecChum

I have a big family







. Depending on what you want for them and street appeal I'm happy to help shift them







. Or the sun is shining, BBQ wit da t-shirts







.

OMG DRAM 3.12V







.

@lordzed83

I have had 3x R7 1700, all differing batches. I have still 2x of them. All tested with all same HW, so CPU differed only. Yes on previous UEFI/AGESA 2x max 2933MHz strap, 1x 3200MHz. The one stuck on 2933MHz is what I've posted +3x IBT AVX screenie *with 3466MHz* and so far time constraint has only allowed *3600MHz* testing of post/OS. Hopefully before the weekend is out:-

i) I will have made progress further testing 3600MHz, on the 2933MHz CPU pre UEFI 9943







.

ii) my other R7 1700 will be tested with UEFI 9943.

Before and now the R7 1700 IMO is best "bang for $", I sold the Wraith Spire for £50 on ebay fvf, used cheapest postage and netted me ~£43 back







.

@bluej511

Damn bruh! you just ruined the dream. LLC2 now as well







.


----------



## Karagra

This is probably a noob question but is there a way to find my memorys exact subtimings it should be using? I have the 2x8GB F4-3600C16-8GTZR. I know you can see subtimings for each strap you choose in the bios but are those the exact subtimings or just a guess?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> This is probably a noob question but is there a way to find my memorys exact subtimings it should be using? I have the 2x8GB F4-3600C16-8GTZR. I know you can see subtimings for each strap you choose in the bios but are those the exact subtimings or just a guess?


Use AIDA64, and you will find all speeds and timings supported by your RAM under Motherboard>SPD


----------



## Frikencio

I wanted to set my RAM voltage to 1.5v and instead I put 1.5v in CPU Vcore long ago.

Well the CPU did not burn.

LLC3 was used.


----------



## Karagra

That came out as 16-16-16-16-36-52-631-469-289-10-7-44 that look about right?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> That came out as 16-16-16-16-36-52-631-469-289-10-7-44 that look about right?


Yes, but you have to know which is what. The first 5 are the primary timings, the rest are sub timings. The highest are tRFC timings 1, 2 and 4.

To write them in order as in the BIOS, then:

16
16
16
16
36
52
7
10
44

Then tRFC:

631
469
289


----------



## Karagra

That booted @ 3600 why is 631 469 and 289 so much higher than what the bios sets default?


----------



## T800

I had two very bad crashes since last night. I had to reseat EK Supremacy EVO two times, without doing that PC simply did not post, code 8 or 0D etc. When it happened second time I remove the middle part of the rubber piece.

For ZenStates I did that, CMOS Reset-DOCP Standard-DOCP 3200MHz Profile Selected-Core Voltage: Auto, Ratio: Auto, Core Performance Boost: Disabled(turned off in Zen Common Options menu too)-other voltage settings and fan, pump settings related to my system save and exit-Again entering the BIOS Zen Common Options menu-setting P0, P1 and P2 to custom without touching anything, save and exit, starting Windows and installing ZenStates.

I think it works as expected like that ?

Trying tonight. I hope it will work as expected.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> That booted @ 3600 why is 631 469 and 289 so much higher than what the bios sets default?


Because it does not know what is good for your RAM.


----------



## Karagra

Can't seem to get 2T to save on boot with 9945... Might go back to 9943


----------



## 1TM1

Comparing overclock to stock I only gain 10-12% performance combined effect of faster CPU (using 1800X) and faster DRAM (using Hynix-M 4x8GB).

stock MHz core + stock memory gives 1612 Cinebench score, 40333 mips 7-zip score, 96.4 nanosecond latency
4000 MHz core + stock memory gives 1734 Cinebench score, 41975 mips 7-zip score, 98.1 nanosecond latency
4000MHz core + 3333 MHz memory is 1779 Cinebench score, 45223 mips 7-zip score, 75.8 nanosecond latency

Would love to see real performance change (wall clock time) to encode videos at
- stock vs
- 4000core-3600memory vs
- 4000core-3200memory.


----------



## lordzed83

@gupsterg
I could not remember who was it







1700xvs1700 was different in my case You had 3x1700 to test out and it only shows that some got better imc and sone worse.

Tbh id rather have cpu that can do stable 4x8 with 3200 maximum memory than 3.9 with 3600. More ipcs


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Hello my overclocker friends. My RAM is stable at 3200 with 1.10-1.20SOC and 1.35v RAM and I am happy with it but I want to try and see if I can push the RAM to faster speeds because my ram is a top notch B-Die single rank TridentZ 3200 CL14 and when I try to set the ram to 3400 or 3600 it fails to "train" and reverts back to 2066.
> 
> I didn't try those ohms you are talking about, what I tried:
> 
> Every latency combination (I am currently using manual latencies from SPD)
> Every RAM voltage 1.35v-1.7v
> SOC voltage up to 1.25v
> 
> What setting could help my sistem to POST to a higher frequency?
> 
> With other bioses I tried 3400 and 3500 and it POSTed sometimes and within Windows the system is really stable but my main problem is to get the system to POST.
> 
> I am using the 1T and didn't touch any *ohms*.
> 
> Edit: the code I get is 3E ---> 8 when memory fails POSTing. Bios is 9943


You might try 2T, it is part of the part timing specification. To do this with 9943, also disable Gear Down just below the T2cmd setting.


----------



## BoMbY

Maybe it's just random BS, or my 1800X decided it doesn't really like to run with 100 x 39.25 anymore - at least IBT wasn't stable anymore (no matter what voltage). It seems to be stable with 100.2 x 39 for now, though, but not 100.4 x 39. Very strange.


----------



## HyperChkn96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Maybe it's just random BS, or my 1800X decided it doesn't really like to run with 100 x 39.25 anymore - at least IBT wasn't stable anymore (no matter what voltage). It seems to be stable with 100.2 x 39 for now, though, but not 100.4 x 39. Very strange.


Glad I'm not the only one after going back from 9943 and 9945 to 1201 I've had to raise my voltage to 1.4v LLC level 5 to keep my 3.925GHz OC from 1.39v LLC level 4 which I think is quite a difference and I don't understand the main cause I've tried CMOS reset, using Flashback and I even reinstalled windows incase that was the fault (it wasn't but worth a shot because I have definitely got rid of Aura)

I'm not sure what else to try I've never exceeded the 1.425v recommendation I've read so I don't expect it to be some form of degradation but I'm not sure if that is the case


----------



## HyperChkn96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Maybe it's just random BS, or my 1800X decided it doesn't really like to run with 100 x 39.25 anymore - at least IBT wasn't stable anymore (no matter what voltage). It seems to be stable with 100.2 x 39 for now, though, but not 100.4 x 39. Very strange.


Glad I'm not the only one after going back from 9943 and 9945 to 1201 I've had to raise my voltage to 1.4v LLC level 5 to keep my 3.925GHz OC from 1.39v LLC level 4 which I think is quite a difference and I don't understand the main cause I've tried CMOS reset, using Flashback and I even reinstalled windows incase that was the fault (it wasn't but worth a shot because I have definitely got rid of Aura)

I'm not sure what else to try I've never exceeded the 1.425v recommendation I've read so I don't expect it


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Yes, but you have to know which is what. The first 5 are the primary timings, the rest are sub timings. The highest are tRFC timings 1, 2 and 4.
> 
> To write them in order as in the BIOS, then:
> 
> 16
> 16
> 16
> 16
> 36
> 52
> 7
> 10
> 44
> 
> Then tRFC:
> 
> 631
> 469
> 289


Can you label those? There are more timings in the bios than are listed.


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lazy4u*
> 
> sry ima noob, did u just pick 3200 in 9945? or u have certain settings and Dram Volts? Anything i should be careful of upgrading BIOS 9945?,currently on 1201. 1800X/Asus Hero X370/1000RMi/EVGA 1080/Dark Rock Pro 3 TYVM edit- Ram Kit F4-3200C16D-16GTZR


Yep, just set voltage and timings to its rated ones.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitzrael777*
> 
> Does cold boot return to 2133 and you have to reboot again ?


Only sometimes, I just F10/restart and it applies everything.


----------



## Karagra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Can you label those? There are more timings in the bios than are listed.


They are labelled first few are in this exact order 16-16-16-16-36-52-7-10-44 then there is a gap till you get to rfc1,rfc2, and rfc4 which are 631-469-289


----------



## HyperChkn96

I think my problems might be due to flashing the 0003 BIOS with the EC change, I've PMd Elmor to see how to revert to stock EC but I'm struggling to search the thread and am wondering if the way to remove the 0003 EC has been posted

Thanks


----------



## MuddyPaws

*can anyone give me a set of good tight timings for corsair 2666 ram please. and thank you*


----------



## N3Cr0Cr0W

CMU16GX4M2A2666C16

CL RCD RP RAS RC RFC1 RFC2 RFC4 RRDL RRDS CCDL FAW
1333 20 18 18 35 53 347 214 147 8 5 28
1333 19 18 18 35 53 347 214 147 8 5 28
1333 18 18 18 35 53 347 214 147 8 5 28
1333 17 18 18 35 53 347 214 147 8 5 28
1333 16 18 18 35 53 347 214 147 8 5 28


----------



## finalheaven

Using 4 dimms/sticks (4x8GB - 32GB) Samsung B-Die
2 sets of G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
Bios 9945 using AGESA 1.0.0.6
1700 @ 3.8Ghz (P-State Overclock)
Overclocking to Manual

CPU Offset @ *+0.0875v*
SOC @ *1.25v*
DDR @ *1.38v*
*3600 @ 16-16-16-16-36-2T (4x8GB)*
Geardown disabled

I've passed 30 mins of GSAT and RealBench. SOC is set to 1.25v in order to make cold boot work. Any lower I cannot boot up from shutdown. I don't know if I want to run SOC @ 1.25v for regular use though. It's either this or drop down to memory at 3466mhz with SOC @ 1.1v. Its such a shame.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperChkn96*
> 
> I think my problems might be due to flashing the 0003 BIOS with the EC change, I've PMd Elmor to see how to revert to stock EC but I'm struggling to search the thread and am wondering if the way to remove the 0003 EC has been posted
> 
> Thanks


elmore is your man. No other process has been revealed so far, although BIOS upgrades can potentially be written to modify the EC and undo any 0003 changes.


----------



## baskura

I'm suffering right now too, I thought I was going crazy.

My stable 3.9GHz now seems to be not stable, despite being so before.

I'm really tired of this constant tinkering. Just as I type this Aida has crashed once again. Either my 1800X is ****, or 9945 isn't having any of it.

I'm actually so close to throwing in the towel with Ryzen and I expected a bit of an easier ride buying a binned chip. Might as well have taken a punt on a 1700.


----------



## gupsterg

Binned chip source?


----------



## baskura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Binned chip source?


As in the 1800X is supposed to hit higher OC's easier. Not here, and I've had two of them. I have no idea why I can't get these damn things stable. I've read every guide under the sun, I've read most of this thread, I am banging my head against the wall with this.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3Cr0Cr0W*
> 
> CMU16GX4M2A2666C16
> 
> CL RCD RP RAS RC RFC1 RFC2 RFC4 RRDL RRDS CCDL FAW
> 1333 20 18 18 35 53 347 214 147 8 5 28
> 1333 19 18 18 35 53 347 214 147 8 5 28
> 1333 18 18 18 35 53 347 214 147 8 5 28
> 1333 17 18 18 35 53 347 214 147 8 5 28
> 1333 16 18 18 35 53 347 214 147 8 5 28[/quote
> 
> thanks gonna try them


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Binned chip source?


I have noticed your interest in this detail. Doesn't Ryzen proclaim on the lid that wafer diffusion takes place in the U.S. or maybe Taiwan? (I'm not going to rip apart my rig to recheck this memory.) One would think (at least hope) that the process of chip mounting and lidding would have a low probability of making the behavior different in one locale than in another.


----------



## MuddyPaws

so at the moment I am running 14 14 14 14 35 is this good and its passed itb test and cb 1790 @4ghz


----------



## MuddyPaws

piccy


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> 
> 
> piccy


That is just pornographic!


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baskura*
> 
> I'm suffering right now too, I thought I was going crazy.
> 
> My stable 3.9GHz now seems to be not stable, despite being so before.
> 
> I'm really tired of this constant tinkering. Just as I type this Aida has crashed once again. Either my 1800X is ****, or 9945 isn't having any of it.
> 
> I'm actually so close to throwing in the towel with Ryzen and I expected a bit of an easier ride buying a binned chip. Might as well have taken a punt on a 1700.


What is the PROC_ODT you have chosen? I suggest you try values below 80 ohms.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> That is just pornographic!


thank you my kind of porn


----------



## Gadfly

I have tested 6 1800x's total now.

With proper cooling (which is key) they all ran at least 4.0ghz, 2 run 4.1ghz

So my first question is how are you cooling them, and at what voltage are you running them?

I have found the best way to OC an 1800x is to start by manually setting 3.6ghz, setting memory at 2133, all auto 14-14-14-34 (As you are overclocking I am assuming you purchased b-die 2x8gb single rank).n

All the other base settings, such as super i/o disable, core boost off, llc2, etc.

I then set voltage at 1.1v, and boot.

Test with aida64, with cpu, cache,and floating point. Run for 1 hour, then up the multiplier until it fails, bump voltage until it passes 1 hour, the. Repeat.


----------



## Johan45

I just had a decent run with a 1600X almost took first http://hwbot.org/submission/3561220_


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Binned chip source?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *baskura*
> 
> As in the 1800X is supposed to hit higher OC's easier. Not here, and I've had two of them. I have no idea why I can't get these damn things stable. I've read every guide under the sun, I've read most of this thread, I am banging my head against the wall with this.
Click to expand...



Basically the binning is 2 cores max 4.1GHz. Observe XFR in operation at stock, use HWiNFO to show the graph of CPU MHz and see how often/length of time you reach 4.1GHz for stress test you may wanna run on OC of 3.8GHz+ on all cores.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I have noticed your interest in this detail. Doesn't Ryzen proclaim on the lid that wafer diffusion takes place in the U.S. or maybe Taiwan? (I'm not going to rip apart my rig to recheck this memory.) One would think (at least hope) that the process of chip mounting and lidding would have a low probability of making the behavior different in one locale than in another.


Yep all are "Diffused in USA".



Spoiler: My 3x R7 1700 IHS stamps











No conclusion has been reached regarding if a Malaysian or Chinese chip is any better. And I do believe it doesn't matter at present.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I just had a decent run with a 1600X almost took first http://hwbot.org/submission/3561220_


Nice







, damn envious of that chip of yours







.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I just had a decent run with a 1600X almost took first http://hwbot.org/submission/3561220_


nice run


----------



## Ramad

Ryzen 5 1600 @3.9GHz with Patriot Viper Elite 16GB (2x8GB) @3.066Ghz

BIOS: 9945
CLDO_VDDP: 880mV
PROC_ODT: 68 ohms
V Core: 1.33V
V SOC: 0.975V
V DRAM: 1.3V
V 1.8V PLL: 1.82V



Could be wrong, but I think that there is something wrong with PROC_ODT 80 ohms and above. Nothing can stabilize the system as soon I choose 80 ohms.

Did anybody get their system stable at 80 ohms or above?


----------



## gupsterg

@baskura

Below 1800X example is from The Stilt's Ryzen technical guide thread, R7 1700 from what I have seen, R7 1700X from member shares when asked by me.

For example, for the 1800X SKU the clock configuration is following:


3.6GHz all core frequency (MACF)
4.0GHz single core frequency (MSCF)
3.7GHz maximum all core XFR ceiling (ACXFRC)
4.1GHz maximum single core XFR ceiling (SCXFRC).

For example, for the 1700X SKU the clock configuration is following:


3.4GHz all core frequency (MACF)
3.8GHz single core frequency (MSCF)
3.5GHz maximum all core XFR ceiling (ACXFRC)
3.9GHz maximum single core XFR ceiling (SCXFRC).

For example, for the 1700 SKU the clock configuration is following:


3.0GHz all core frequency (MACF)
3.7GHz single core frequency (MSCF)
3.2GHz maximum all core XFR ceiling (ACXFRC)
3.75GHz maximum single core XFR ceiling (SCXFRC).


----------



## baskura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I have tested 6 1800x's total now.
> 
> With proper cooling (which is key) they all ran at least 4.0ghz, 2 run 4.1ghz
> 
> So my first question is how are you cooling them, and at what voltage are you running them?
> 
> I have found the best way to OC an 1800x is to start by manually setting 3.6ghz, setting memory at 2133, all auto 14-14-14-34 (As you are overclocking I am assuming you purchased b-die 2x8gb single rank).n
> 
> All the other base settings, such as super i/o disable, core boost off, llc2, etc.
> 
> I then set voltage at 1.1v, and boot.
> 
> Test with aida64, with cpu, cache,and floating point. Run for 1 hour, then up the multiplier until it fails, bump voltage until it passes 1 hour, the. Repeat.


Using an h115i with the stock fans swapped out to a couple of Noctua equivalents (the industrial black ones). Correct on the RAM, 2x 8GB Samsung B-die's, timings as you say. I can pass a memory test for hours so I think that part of things is ok. It seems to be the CPU which is giving me problems, I even took it out of the motherboard earlier, re-installed it and put on new thermal paste (MX-4).

I was stable at 1.375v, 3.9GHz before, but now with the same settings I'm crashing in Aida or Prime. Just when I think I'm stable, for some reason I'm not.

As you say, Super I/O is off, Core Boost is Off, tried LLC 1 to 3, no difference.

I'm hitting 83 degrees maximum on Tctl under synthetic load (Tdie 63 accordingly), temperature seems quite stable around there.

I've built a fair few systems in my time, I'm by no means an expert, but I wouldn't say I'm a noob either - however this one has me stumped.


----------



## Johan45

Not much faster than the 1700x but it would run faster memory. Der8auer got .02 more but 200mhz lead on core. R15 didn't scale as well with memory


----------



## ElmerF

So, I was using 9945, and initially happy. Then things seemed to degrade. I have 4x8 3200 memory, that initially ran at 2600 and stable at 2400. Suddenly I notice that the bios is reporting 16 GB of memory, not 32 GB, but HWInfo show 32 GB and the bios show each stick with proper specs on the tools page. Windows 10 64 show 32 GB with 15.8 GB usable. Well, I'll go to defaults. Same problem. Well, I'll shift back to 1201 with defaults. Same problem. What is going on here? Could this be some kind of memory corruption? I removed Arura, along with most Asus software, some time ago although it has tentacles everywhere. Elmor's SPD softeware show four good lines with proper memory specs and the two more lines called 5A and 5B that are corrupt but these don't appear to be associated with memory sticks.


----------



## AlderaaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I have found the best way to OC an 1800x is to start by manually setting 3.6ghz, setting memory at 2133, all auto 14-14-14-34 (As you are overclocking I am assuming you purchased b-die 2x8gb single rank).n
> 
> All the other base settings, such as super i/o disable, core boost off, llc2, etc.


1. Can you please elaborate a bit on the 'All the other base settings'?

2. By 'Super I/O: Disable' you're referring to the 'Super I/O Clock Skew: Disable' ?

Regards,


----------



## hd326

What's a good and stable max temp to have during stress test or under load? I currently use Noctua D15S for cooling @ 3900mhz on my Ryzen 1700 @ 1.331V.


----------



## Johan45

80° ish is where I like to keep things


----------



## mattlef

Alright,
So this is VERY weird.

I have 2x F4-3600C16D-16GTZR - And can get both running at 3466mhz 16-16-16-16-36.
No problem.

However, and this is really weird- In multi threaded applications that scale much better with more ram: ie. Premiere Pro CC - The difference between 32gb and 16gb (same speed and timings) - is about 4-6 %.

The most ive seen is a 6% improvement in GTA:V FPS, which kinda makes sense - but this premiere pro rendering time is so insanely weird.
Its like Ryzen is the bottleneck, and capacity has little to no impact.

Very strange.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baskura*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *baskura*
> 
> Using an h115i with the stock fans swapped out to a couple of Noctua equivalents (the industrial black ones). Correct on the RAM, 2x 8GB Samsung B-die's, timings as you say. I can pass a memory test for hours so I think that part of things is ok. It seems to be the CPU which is giving me problems, I even took it out of the motherboard earlier, re-installed it and put on new thermal paste (MX-4).
> 
> I was stable at 1.375v, 3.9GHz before, but now with the same settings I'm crashing in Aida or Prime. Just when I think I'm stable, for some reason I'm not.
> 
> As you say, Super I/O is off, Core Boost is Off, tried LLC 1 to 3, no difference.
> 
> I'm hitting 83 degrees maximum on Tctl under synthetic load (Tdie 63 accordingly), temperature seems quite stable around there.
> 
> I've built a fair few systems in my time, I'm by no means an expert, but I wouldn't say I'm a noob either - however this one has me stumped.
> 
> 
> 
> Your voltage is too low. 1.35-1.41v is normal for 4ghz.
> 
> The trick is keeping tdie under @68'C at full load.
Click to expand...


----------



## baskura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Your voltage is too low. 1.35-1.41v is normal for 4ghz.
> 
> The trick is keeping tdie under @68'C at full load.


I was at 3.9GHz, not 4.

I've just knocked back my OC to 3.8GHz @ 1.35v and completed an hour test in Aida64. Now going to bench the memory over night. Stable so far.

Temps were 78.5 max Tctl. 58.5 max Tdie.

Odd though, when I was running the 3.9GHz oc, my Tdie max was 63 degrees, so still well in. Was around 59-60 most of the time.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlef*
> 
> Alright,
> So this is VERY weird.
> 
> I have 2x F4-3600C16D-16GTZR - And can get both running at 3466mhz 16-16-16-16-36.
> No problem.
> 
> However, and this is really weird- In multi threaded applications that scale much better with more ram: ie. Premiere Pro CC - The difference between 32gb and 16gb (same speed and timings) - is about 4-6 %.
> 
> The most ive seen is a 6% improvement in GTA:V FPS, which kinda makes sense - but this premiere pro rendering time is so insanely weird.
> Its like Ryzen is the bottleneck, and capacity has little to no impact.
> 
> Very strange.


You only have two memory channels so even though the capacity is doubled, bandwidth is shared. What you are seeing is expected for a 4 dimm dual channel setup.

You would need to look at an hedt platform to make full use of a quad dimm setup.


----------



## Johan45

Or the SW just isn't using the available ram. Check your page file size


----------



## mattlef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> You only have two memory channels so even though the capacity is doubled, bandwidth is shared. What you are seeing is expected for a 4 dimm dual channel setup.
> 
> You would need to look at an hedt platform to make full use of a quad dimm setup.


Good point.

Looks like I'm gonna have to look into X399 when it comes out.


----------



## MrZoner

I anyone else seeing a handle leak in AISuite3? I left it running overnight after seeing what it could do for fan control, and found it had allocated 120,000 handles and seems to be leaking about 100 per minute. I did report it to ASUS on their website but my faith in customer facing webforms is not high


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrZoner*
> 
> I anyone else seeing a handle leak in AISuite3? I left it running overnight after seeing what it could do for fan control, and found it had allocated 120,000 handles and seems to be leaking about 100 per minute. I did report it to ASUS on their website but my faith in customer facing webforms is not high


AI Suite is well known to be poorly written, cause a variety of issues, and generally not worth installing.


----------



## MuddyPaws

here is what I am running now: corsair 2666 led @ 3933 using 14 16 16 16 35 passed cb15: 1.35v and it seems ok for now. changed a whole bunch of setting in the bios too.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hd326*
> 
> What's a good and stable max temp to have during stress test or under load? I currently use Noctua D15S for cooling @ 3900mhz on my Ryzen 1700 @ 1.331V.


Temps on my noctua 75 or 85 when stressing long at 1.38v. At 1.33 it'll probably be around 70 or 75.

Temps on water 60 or 70 max when stressed long enough at 1.38v

Now at 1.35v is hard to reach 65 on water.


----------



## ggdfdgd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Using 4 dimms/sticks (4x8GB - 32GB) Samsung B-Die
> 2 sets of G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
> Bios 9945 using AGESA 1.0.0.6
> 1700 @ 3.8Ghz (P-State Overclock)
> Overclocking to Manual
> 
> CPU Offset @ *+0.0875v*
> SOC @ *1.25v*
> DDR @ *1.38v*
> *3600 @ 16-16-16-16-36-2T (4x8GB)*
> Geardown disabled
> 
> I've passed 30 mins of GSAT and RealBench. SOC is set to 1.25v in order to make cold boot work. Any lower I cannot boot up from shutdown. I don't know if I want to run SOC @ 1.25v for regular use though. It's either this or drop down to memory at 3466mhz with SOC @ 1.1v. Its such a shame.


Check this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/14600_100#post_26088152


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Below 1800X example is from The Stilt's Ryzen technical guide thread ...


This reminds me of a question I haven't seen given much attention, although perhaps the question is contra-thread -- underclocking.

When my Phenom II on my 'production' PC (runs at 3.4 GHz on each of 4 cores) is under utilized, the clock rate drops to 800 MHz. At present with my 1800X set manually for 3.8 GHz, when utilization is low core frequencies drop to 2.2 GHz consistent with the image gupsterg provided above. I imagine when I shift to pstate control, there will be at least one other lower frequency. My question: What is the lowest anyone has obtained on an 1800X and does it conform to their P2 setting?


----------



## finalheaven

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggdfdgd3*
> 
> Check this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/14600_100#post_26088152


Thanks, but I'll be trying to find a way to fix cold boot at 1.2v rather than disabling Super I/O Clock Skew. It is stable at 1.2v, just can't cold boot.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Ryzen 5 1600 @3.9GHz with Patriot Viper Elite 16GB (2x8GB) @3.066Ghz
> 
> BIOS: 9945
> CLDO_VDDP: 880mV
> PROC_ODT: 68 ohms
> V Core: 1.33V
> V SOC: 0.975V
> V DRAM: 1.3V
> V 1.8V PLL: 1.82V
> 
> 
> 
> Could be wrong, but I think that there is something wrong with PROC_ODT 80 ohms and above. Nothing can stabilize the system as soon I choose 80 ohms.
> 
> Did anybody get their system stable at 80 ohms or above?


Yes, my system, ProcODT_SM=80 (only works this) with Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3000C15R 2x16 Gb (1.35v) dual rank (Hynix), soc=1.15v and bios 9943.


----------



## makac

Hi guys, I am very new to OCing, so I am hoping that somebody could stir me into right direction with OCing my DRAM on C6H.

I am running the following setup:
Ryzen 5 1600
C6H
Trident Z RGB 3200 CL14 2x8
Strix RX 580 O8G

I OC'ed cpu 18% (3.8mhz) using the 5 way optimization, and it was running very good (even though I am on stock cooler).

Now I am trying to get my DRAM to where it needs to be (hoping for 3200). I am coming from boards where you could just set up an A-xmp profile and have some sort of OC on your DRAM, however I am unsure how to do it with C6H's DOCP profiles or manual setups.

I tried adjusting DOCP using Standard and DOCP 1 profiles, but both times my system failed to post, so I thought I'd ask for your help in case I am not doing something right.

I would very much appreciate any help!

Thanks


----------



## insiDisReaL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Stabilizing RAM on a new platform requires patience. Do it like this:
> 
> 1. Set your timings manually
> 2. Set DDR boot and operating voltages to your RAM rated voltage, i.e. 1.35V.
> 3. Find PROC_ODT voltage that your RAM likes to operate at, the lower the better (this is my opinion), this requires a few reboots to find the right value.
> 4. Set your SOC voltage to 1.1V, trust me, you don´t need more.
> 5. Set you 1.8V PLL to 1.8V, that will help your system.If software voltage readings are correct, you will see this voltages fluctuate a lot toward 1.83V when set to auto.
> 6. Set FAIL_CNT to 3 or 4, to make sure that, the motherboard try to boot at your settings more than 1 time. You find this settings under AMD CBS> UMC (I think).
> 7. Make a profile for your settings so you can just reload the values if a boot fails.
> 
> It´s a matter of skill after that by adjusting one variable at a time to find the right value that can stabilize the system, high voltages are not always good, if it´s more than enough then you will be dealing with overheated components that do not like heat.
> 
> This is my advice regrading RAM.


You are awesome! I've been following the advice and settings of many posts in this thread and your simple and sound advice has been the most effective I've implemented. I was able to boot first try and so far running stable at 3466MHz. Before, booting at 3333 was rare and hit or miss. I'm going to run this for a few more hours and then try 3600









If anyone is interested I'm on 9945 BIOS

My Setup is: Ryzen 1600 @3.9GHz and 16GB of GSkill Trident Z RGB 3600 CL16 RAM

My BIOS settings are: (I first load optimised defaults and reboot to BIOS And then change PCIEX16 to Gen3 and my m.2 to Gen3 and set the overclocking to manual. My BLCK is default and the CPU ratio is 39.

DDR Boot @ 1.35
DDR voltage @ 1.35
SOC 1.1
PLL 1.8
FAIL_CNT 3

Timings From Top to Bottom:
16
16
16
16
36
52
7
10
44
tRFC 1,2 and 4:
631
469
289

Can't remember if I change the PROC. I think I left it on Auto to see if it would boot and was planning on changing it if I couldn't boot but since it booted first try and has been running stable since I haven't been back to BIOS.

Also, I'm aware my timings are a bit high but I wanted to be conservative on the first try to see if I could get it to boot. Once I confirm this is stable then I'll next try 3600 and if that boots I'll keep the timings as is since they are the default timings for my RAM which is rated 3600. But if 3600 won't boot then I'll try 3466 with some lower timings.


----------



## Frikencio

I wonder if I can call this RAM stable.


----------



## neoark

Anyone know if this ram http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-led-32gb-2-x-16gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c16-memory-kit-white-led-cmu32gx4m2c3200c16 is samsung B-Die or HYNiX ? Also whitch firmware will work better 9943 or 9945? With 1201 I can't seem to get it above 2666.


----------



## Gadfly

Can anyone with g.skill 3600 rated (16-16-16-36) ram post the full spd timings? Or better yet a full spd dump file?

I have the 4266 kit and the spd timings are too high to use. I am trying desperately to get the 3600 strap to work with my memory. What is odd is I can run 3600+ with ease on 0081 bios and lower straps and tight timings, on 9945 I can do 3605 with a 104 bsclk on the 3466 strap (and higher up to 3700) but outside of a few random successes I still cannot get the 3600 strap to work.

I have no idea what else to try other than manually setting all the timings from a 3600 kit and seeing what will work.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Can anyone with g.skill 3600 rated (16-16-16-36) ram post the full spd timings? Or better yet a full spd dump file?
> 
> I have the 4266 kit and the spd timings are too high to use. I am trying desperately to get the 3600 strap to work with my memory. What is odd is I can run 3600+ with ease on 0081 bios and lower straps and tight timings, on 9945 I can do 3605 with a 104 bsclk on the 3466 strap (and higher up to 3700) but outside of a few random successes I still cannot get the 3600 strap to work.
> 
> I have no idea what else to try other than manually setting all the timings from a 3600 kit and seeing what will work.


Module Part Number: F4-3600C16-8GTZSW

XMP Parameter Profile 1 Profile 2
Speed Grade: DDR4-3604 N/A
RAM Clock Frequency: 1802 MHz N/A
Module VDD Voltage Level: 1.35 V N/A
Minimum DRAM Cycle Time (tCK): 0.555 ns N/A
CAS Latencies Supported: 16T N/A
CAS Latency Time (tAA): 16T N/A
RAS# to CAS# Delay Time (tRCD): 16T N/A
Row Precharge Delay Time (tRP): 16T N/A
Active to Precharge Delay Time (tRAS): 36T N/A
Active to Active/Refresh Delay Time (tRC): 52T N/A
Four Activate Window Delay Time (tFAW): 44T N/A
Short Activate to Activate Delay Time (tRRD_S): 7T N/A
Long Activate to Activate Delay Time (tRRD_L): 9T N/A
Normal Refresh Recovery Delay Time (tRFC1): 631T N/A
2x mode Refresh Recovery Delay Time (tRFC2): 469T N/A
4x mode Refresh Recovery Delay Time (tRFC4): 289T N/A
Show delays in nanoseconds

DRAM Timing Parameters Fine Timebase: 0.001 ns
Medium Timebase: 0.125 ns
CAS Latencies Supported: 10T, 11T, 12T, 13T,
14T, 15T, 16T
DRAM Minimum Cycle Time: 0.938 ns
DRAM Maximum Cycle Time: 1.600 ns
Nominal DRAM Clock Frequency: 1066.10 MHz
Minimum DRAM Clock Frequency: 625.00 MHz
CAS# Latency Time (tAA min): 13.750 ns
RAS# to CAS# Delay Time (tRCD min): 13.750 ns
Row Precharge Delay Time (tRP min): 13.750 ns
Active to Precharge Delay Time (tRAS min): 33.000 ns
Act to Act/Refresh Delay Time (tRC min): 46.750 ns
Normal Refresh Recovery Delay Time (tRFC1 min): 350.000 ns
2x mode Refresh Recovery Delay Time (tRFC2 min): 260.000 ns
4x mode Refresh Recovery Delay Time (tRFC4 min): 160.000 ns
Short Row Active to Row Active Delay (tRRD_S min): 3.700 ns
Long Row Active to Row Active Delay (tRRD_L min): 5.300 ns
Write Recovery Time (tWR min): 15.000 ns
Short Write to Read Command Delay (tWTR_S min): 2.500 ns
Long Write to Read Command Delay (tWTR_L min): 7.500 ns
Long CAS to CAS Delay Time (tCCD_L min): 5.625 ns
Four Active Windows Delay (tFAW min): 21.000 ns
Maximum Active Window (tMAW): 8192*tREFI
Maximum Activate Count (MAC): Unlimited MAC
DRAM VDD 1.20 V operable/endurant: Yes/Yes

Hope this will be of help.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> here is what I am running now: corsair 2666 led @ 3933 using 14 16 16 16 35 passed cb15: 1.35v and it seems ok for now. changed a whole bunch of setting in the bios too.


Your memory is running 3933?

Can you post all your settings?


----------



## Atingleee

Was relatively successful with hynix RAM. 3400Mhz and 16-18-18-18-38 on a 2x8GB 3200CL16 Trident Z kit. Strangely enough, it was IBT and HCI stable with no problems and then 15 minutes of Ghost Recon: Wildlands and the game would crash with no errors. Granted it's very poorly optimized..

Finally giving in and upgrading to 3600CL16 Bdie! Found a good deal on some bdie RAM, looking forward to some more tinkering.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I wonder if I can call this RAM stable.


From myself if it passes 1 hour of TPU MEMTEST its stable. Ran overnight HCI memtests also to check but always passed anyway. TPU Memtest tends to find first errors 10-20 minutes in. And thats with 10mhz jump on my memory


----------



## insiDisReaL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makac*
> 
> Hi guys, I am very new to OCing, so I am hoping that somebody could stir me into right direction with OCing my DRAM on C6H.
> 
> I am running the following setup:
> Ryzen 5 1600
> C6H
> Trident Z RGB 3200 CL14 2x8
> Strix RX 580 O8G
> 
> I OC'ed cpu 18% (3.8mhz) using the 5 way optimization, and it was running very good (even though I am on stock cooler).
> 
> Now I am trying to get my DRAM to where it needs to be (hoping for 3200). I am coming from boards where you could just set up an A-xmp profile and have some sort of OC on your DRAM, however I am unsure how to do it with C6H's DOCP profiles or manual setups.
> 
> I tried adjusting DOCP using Standard and DOCP 1 profiles, but both times my system failed to post, so I thought I'd ask for your help in case I am not doing something right.
> 
> I would very much appreciate any help!
> 
> Thanks


[EDIT] I just noticed you have the 3200MHz Trident Z RGB CL14 and I have the 3600Mhz Trident Z RGB CL16 so that changes things. But my settings still might work for you. You might not get 3466 though.
Just find the stock timings for your RAM and manually input those and rather than 3466 use 3200. The stock timing for your RAM can be found using Thaiphoon. Just google "Thaiphoon". Also just set your DDR boot and operating voltages to their defaults. Sorry for the confusion but I didn't want to delete my whole post because it still may help you. GL.

I have the same setup as you (except I have a GTX1070) and have been able to achieve a stable OC of 3.9 on my CPU and 3466MHz on my RAM.

- First load optimised defaults in BIOS and save and restart.
- Now go to Extreme Tweakers and set overclocking mode to manual
- CPU Ratio 39 for 3.9GHz (You can play with the BLCK [bus frequency] to get different RAM and CPU speeds but I leave it auto which is 100. The CPU ratio is multiplied by the BLCK number which gives you your CPU speed.)
- DDR Boot voltage 1.35
- DDR voltage 1.35
- SOC 1.1
- PLL 1.8
- FAIL_CNT 3 (found under AMD CBS/UMC)
- CPU performance boost disabled
- Spread Spectrum disabled
- And memory timings in the order they appear in the 9945 BIOS are:
16
16
16
16
36
52
7
10
44
Then skip a few and find the three tRFC entries which are;
631
469
289

All other memory timings are set to auto.

This is what I have booting and running my games stable so far. I'm going to try for 3600 soon.

This post has the default memory timings for our RAM.
This post has the info I used to get my RAM stable @3466.


----------



## ibeat117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlef*
> 
> Alright,
> So this is VERY weird.
> 
> I have 2x F4-3600C16D-16GTZR - And can get both running at 3466mhz 16-16-16-16-36.
> No problem.
> 
> However, and this is really weird- In multi threaded applications that scale much better with more ram: ie. Premiere Pro CC - The difference between 32gb and 16gb (same speed and timings) - is about 4-6 %.
> 
> The most ive seen is a 6% improvement in GTA:V FPS, which kinda makes sense - but this premiere pro rendering time is so insanely weird.
> Its like Ryzen is the bottleneck, and capacity has little to no impact.
> 
> Very strange.


It´s because with 2 Sticks you have 64 bit per Channel and with 4 Sticks 128 bit per Channel, which is better for throughput


----------



## makac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insiDisReaL*
> 
> [EDIT] I just noticed you have the 3200MHz Trident Z RGB CL14 and I have the 3600Mhz Trident Z RGB CL16 so that changes things. But my settings still might work for you. You might not get 3466 though.
> Just find the stock timings for your RAM and manually input those and rather than 3466 use 3200. The stock timing for your RAM can be found using Thaiphoon. Just google "Thaiphoon". Also just set your DDR boot and operating voltages to their defaults. Sorry for the confusion but I didn't want to delete my whole post because it still may help you. GL.
> 
> I have the same setup as you (except I have a GTX1070) and have been able to achieve a stable OC of 3.9 on my CPU and 3466MHz on my RAM.
> 
> - First load optimised defaults in BIOS and save and restart.
> - Now go to Extreme Tweakers and set overclocking mode to manual
> - CPU Ratio 39 for 3.9GHz (You can play with the BLCK [bus frequency] to get different RAM and CPU speeds but I leave it auto which is 100. The CPU ratio is multiplied by the BLCK number which gives you your CPU speed.)
> - DDR Boot voltage 1.35
> - DDR voltage 1.35
> - SOC 1.1
> - PLL 1.8
> - FAIL_CNT 3 (found under AMD CBS/UMC)
> - CPU performance boost disabled
> - Spread Spectrum disabled
> - And memory timings in the order they appear in the 9945 BIOS are:
> 16
> 16
> 16
> 16
> 36
> 52
> 7
> 10
> 44
> Then skip a few and find the three tRFC entries which are;
> 631
> 469
> 289
> 
> All other memory timings are set to auto.
> 
> This is what I have booting and running my games stable so far. I'm going to try for 3600 soon.
> 
> This post has the default memory timings for our RAM.
> This post has the info I used to get my RAM stable @3466.


Thank you very much! this is exactly the kind of post I was looking for. WIll try to tinker with it tonight. Did you achieve 3.9 with the stock cooler? What are your ambient temps? (I am in florida so may not be able to go that high until I get my AIO CPU cooler)


----------



## insiDisReaL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makac*
> 
> Thank you very much! this is exactly the kind of post I was looking for. WIll try to tinker with it tonight. Did you achieve 3.9 with the stock cooler? What are your ambient temps? (I am in florida so may not be able to go that high until I get my AIO CPU cooler)


I have an H60 Corsair water cooler. Normal use (web, streaming twitch/youtube etc.) my temps stay around 33-45C and while gaming (which is the most stressful thing I do) it will get to mid 50's maybe 60C. I've run my CPU stable at 4050MHz and I've never seen my temps go above mid 60's.

I just bumped my RAM speed up to 3600 and it booted first try so we'll see how this goes. If I were you and you can return that 3200 I'd go for the 3600 because 4000+ may be possible soon.



Also, this was done on the 9945 beta BIOS.


----------



## Timur Born

Why does my 1800X not like low/fast tRC values? My memory can deal with it according to SPD, but the CPU goes code 8 when tRC is set (too) low.


----------



## ibeat117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Why does my 1800X not like low/fast tRC values? My memory can deal with it according to SPD, but the CPU goes code 8 when tRC is set (too) low.


you shouldn´t set tRC lower than tRP+tRAS, with higher timings you get a bit more stable


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Your memory is running 3933?
> 
> Can you post all your settings?


yes give me a bit of time and I will let you know what my timings and bois settings are. no problem and this morning it booted up no probs no cold boot nothing all good I also set the cpu to 3975
instead of 4000 and temps are also good.


----------



## MuddyPaws

here is a screen shot


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibeat117*
> 
> you shouldn´t set tRC lower than tRP+tRAS, with higher timings you get a bit more stable


According to SPD my dimms can deal with a minimum tRC of 30 ns. Currently my tRP is 8 ns or 14 t at 3466, my tRAS is 22 ns or 36 t at 3466. So tRP + tRAS = 30 ns or 50 t, and I still get a code 8 crash at tRC = 54 and quick memory errors at tRC = 60.


----------



## ibeat117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> According to SPD my dimms can deal with a minimum tRC of 30 ns. Currently my tRP is 8 ns or 14 t at 3466, my tRAS is 22 ns or 36 t at 3466. So tRP + tRAS = 30 ns or 50 t, and I still get a code 8 crash at tRC = 54 and quick memory errors at tRC = 60.


Did you OC per Bclk or with straps and what´s your Voltages?


----------



## Timur Born

3466 strap, 100 REFCLK, plenty of voltage. tRC 85 runs ITB AVX High without errors, tRC 54 crashes to code 8 (CPU) during Windows boot.


----------



## MuddyPaws

i'd say that's a pass


----------



## ibeat117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> 3466 strap, 100 REFCLK, plenty of voltage. tRC 85 runs ITB AVX High without errors, tRC 54 crashes to code 8 (CPU) during Windows boot.


You can try raisinig tFAW and tRW for more stability or raising the Supply Voltage Frequency of the SoC. Do you use LLC?


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Your memory is running 2933?
> 
> Can you post all your settings?


in bios set custom profile of 2933 profile 5 then up the blck to 100 which gives you 2933.

cpu is 1.4v
mem is 1.35v
soc is on 1.12v
the next selection under the timings select that, I have everything on extreme and 120%
if I missed something let me know.

but yeah corsair 2666 led running 2933 mhz



loving my RoGRyzen build


----------



## ibeat117

Delete pls


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> here is what I am running now: corsair 2666 led @ 3933 using 14 16 16 16 35 passed cb15: 1.35v and it seems ok for now. changed a whole bunch of setting in the bios too.


Hello

Where are the screenshots of 3933MHz memory speed. Everything you post shows 2933MHz.


----------



## AlderaaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Your memory is running 3933?
> Can you post all your settings?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> yes give me a bit of time and I will let you know what my timings and bois settings are. no problem and this morning it booted up no probs no cold boot nothing all good I also set the cpu to 3975
> instead of 4000 and temps are also good.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> 
> 
> here is a screen shot


Hello *MuddyPaws*,

I think you've got it mixed up:

According to the screenshot provided, your RAM is running @ *2*933MHz, not *3*933Mhz.

Regards,


----------



## zyplex

Is there any way to turn off the +20°C temperature offset on X-CPU's? Chassis Fan Control is ******ed, because of fix 100% fan on 75°C CPU-temperature.


----------



## jimmyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Where are the screenshots of 3933MHz memory speed. Everything you post shows 2933MHz.


That's gotta hurt, it's like misreading a lottery ticket...

Btw Praz, have you got any advice for F4-3200C16Q-32GTZ they're 4x8GB dual rank samsung E-die. They'll run good speeds with bclck like 3250+ but loose timings and poor reliability. Can only boot the 2933 strap so far.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Where are the screenshots of 3933MHz memory speed. Everything you post shows 2933MHz.


maybe a typo


----------



## MuddyPaws

yeah sorry guys it's been a long night 2933 is right. I also used custom cpu 159 - [email protected] 3975mhz


----------



## Karagra

Alright so after a weekish of testing I am stable @
Bios *9945*
CPU *3.9ghz 1.3875v Not using LLC*
Memory *3466mhz 16-16-16-16-36-2T 1.38v*
SOC *1.1v*
PPL *1.8v (manual)*


----------



## insiDisReaL

I'm running stable so far @3600MHz RAM and 3.9GHz CPU on the 9945 BIOS

Ryzen 1600
Trident Z RGB 3600 CL16



This post helped me more than any others to get things stable.
This post has the default timings needed for the RAM I have
This post has my current settings with the exception of a few things. I was still on 3466 when I made that post but not long after bumped things up to 3600 (all other settings the same) and it's been stable for over 3 hours.

If anyone is having trouble and would like a detailed list of my exact settings in the proper order let me know and I'll be happy to provide them. What I have provided should be all you need but there are some settings I couldn't remember off the top of my head and I didn't feel like booting into BIOS to write them down. But if someone really desires me to I will.


----------



## Karagra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insiDisReaL*
> 
> I'm running stable so far @3600MHz RAM and 3.9GHz CPU on the 9945 BIOS.


Have you ran any benchmarks to test stability or are you just in windows for 3 hours? I can game for about 6-8 hours @ 3600mhz untill instability starts to kick in.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> Yes, my system, ProcODT_SM=80 (only works this) with Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3000C15R 2x16 Gb (1.35v) dual rank (Hynix), soc=1.15v and bios 9943.


Thank you.







I tried 9943 before, my RAM cannot run above 2400Mhz with it at any setting. Will wait to later BIOS versions and see if it gets better.


----------



## insiDisReaL

No stress testing yet. Just windows and gaming has been stable so far. But I'll keep the forum posted as I learn more.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried 9943 before, my RAM cannot run above 2400Mhz with it at any setting. Will wait to later BIOS versions and see if it gets better.


Make sure to set 2T enabled with geardown disabled and that ProcODT set to 80. 2933 or 3066 SHOULD work for you. My own memory is a G.skill Ripjaws V CL 3200(F4-3200C16D-32GVR), Hynix M-Die. With 9943 the 3066 seems a hair unstable, but it works in 1T mode with 2933(I tested, better performance in 2T mode under 3066MHz).


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> Have you ran any benchmarks to test stability or are you just in windows for 3 hours? I can game for about 6-8 hours @ 3600mhz untill instability starts to kick in.


Have you checked if that is heat from your video card causing the problem?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Make sure to set 2T enabled with geardown disabled and that ProcODT set to 80. 2933 or 3066 SHOULD work for you. My own memory is a G.skill Ripjaws V CL 3200(F4-3200C16D-32GVR), Hynix M-Die. With 9943 the 3066 seems a hair unstable, but it works in 1T mode with 2933(I tested, better performance in 2T mode under 3066MHz).


I´m running stable at 3066 using 9945, 1T, 2800 timings, PROC_ODT 68 ohms.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/17550#post_26123300

But nothing can stabilize my RAM at 3200 with 80 ohms, lower PROC_ODT is not possible. I´m just trying to find out if anybody is running stable at 80 ohms, and it appears that there are some members that can.


----------



## Karagra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Have you checked if that is heat from your video card causing the problem?


I
My graphic card stays around 65c from what I was testing last night with 3466mhz


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibeat117*
> 
> You can try raisinig tFAW and tRW for more stability or raising the Supply Voltage Frequency of the SoC. Do you use LLC?


tFAW is within my memory's limits (according to SPD). I can try using more tWR, but it's currently running at Auto already instead of being tighened. SOC Auto chooses 1.15 V, which is a good value, I tried 1.2 V to no avail (as far as tRC is concerned).

Auto choses high tRC values on its own (75 for 3200, 85 for 3600), so I get a feeling that this might be a known weakness of the CPU.


----------



## Gadfly

I would like to talk about the effect cldo_vddp has on memory training. All dram has a training hole where it will not train. With Samsung b die I have seen it fall between 3400 and 3650mhz. The holes I have seen tend to be about 40-60mhz wide.

That said, as far as I know cldo_vddp itself does nothing other than move the memory hole around a bit; meaning as long as dram is clear of the traing hole the value does not matter.

For example with bios 9945 at 3200mhz, I can boot with vddp at any value from 910-990. As I am clear of a training hole.

I have observed that at vddp 945 I can train up to 3570, but not 3605. At 965 it is right on the edge for 3570. It might train or might not. So vddp is moving the memory hole around.

Do we have any knowledge on how that works? Is it linear (I don't think so)?

Anyone want to help me test?

What I am doing is setting known good timings and voltages on the 3466 strap then moving bsclk up to find the edge of the hole. Then I adjust vddp to observe the effect on the dram training hole.

The goal is to understand what and to what degree vddp has an impact on memory training.

Anyone have and info to add?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I have observed that at vddp 945 I can train up to 3570, but not 3605. At 965 it is right on the edge for 3570. It might train or might not. So vddp is moving the memory hole around.


I suggest you try with a single DIMM, placed into B2 slot








As most likely it is no longer a hole.


----------



## Firann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitzrael777*
> 
> Finally manage 3466 Stable, only downside is sometimes, i have cold boot revert to 2133, but only sometimes not all the times, get in BIOS save nothing and were ok
> 
> BIOS 9945
> 3466 Mhz
> 14-14-14-14-34 2T
> Ram 1.4 volts
> SOC 1.15
> procODT 60 ohm
> GEAR DOWN MODE Disable
> 
> And by the way, where is located CLDO_VDDP in BIOS 9945 ? i just can'T find it.
> 
> I have let memtest running for an hour and no error...


I get that all the time. But id rather deal with that hassle of having to enter bios and save nothing to boot with 3392 than staying at 2400.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> I suggest you try with a single DIMM, placed into B2 slot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As most likely it is no longer a hole.


Oh? I will try it as soon as I get home, but what is the mechanics behind this?

I am really struggling to understand what I am seeing. I need some schooling on this one.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Oh? I will try it as soon as I get home, but what is the mechanics behind this?
> 
> I am really struggling to understand what I am seeing. I need some schooling on this one.


My guess is either a physical limit or a lack of fine tuning (memory controller FW), or maybe a combination of both.


----------



## Karagra

What is the safe range for CLDO_VDDP? is it between 935-975?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> What is the safe range for CLDO_VDDP? is it between 935-975?




Source: Let's Talk DRAM!

Highest CLDO_VDDP= V DRAM - 0.1V

*To be safe*: 1.22V - 0.1V = 1.12V

Means: 850mV to 1120mV (this is the range of CLDO_VDDP)


----------



## Karagra

So I havn't actually tried to mess with voltage since *BIOS 0902*
But I just booted into windows with some extremely low voltage and I will run some benchmarks to test stablility. I could never achieve these voltages before as far as I am aware or maybe I have become a little better with my system over the 2 months. Anyways here is where my testing begins
*1700 3.9ghz 1.35v
3466mhz 16-16-16-16-36-2T 1.35v
SOC 1.1V
CLDO_VDDP 850mV
PPL 1.8V*
If this is stable I will slowly push the cpu voltage/memory voltage down if not either way I will keep you guys updated on where I can get to.
Question is slowly lowering voltage dangerous to the chip vs to much voltage?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Let's Talk DRAM!
> 
> Highest CLDO_VDDP= V DRAM - 0.1V
> 
> *To be safe*: 1.22V - 0.1V = 1.12V
> 
> Means: 850mV to 1120mV (this is the range of CLDO_VDDP)


That doesn't say anything about 1.1V being safe.
It just specifies the rules for CLDO_VDDP, which is always VDDIO (VDIMM) - 100mV.

That rule exists because the CLDO_VDDP regulator uses VDDIO as input voltage and 100mV is the minimum dropout voltage.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> My guess is either a physical limit or a lack of fine tuning (memory controller FW), or maybe a combination of both.


The memory is good. In bios 0081 I had no issues running 3600-3670 cl14 / cl16 on the 2666, 2933, or 3200 straps.

9943 just doesn't work for me very well. I got the 3466 strap to run but the timings were super loose.

9945 is better, I can run 3595 at 14-14-14-14-32 with the 2666 strap timings stable at 1.43v mem, 1.12 soc 53.3 ohm, and vddp 940/945.

But as soon as I try to crack 3600 training fails.

The 3600 strap does not work for me at all, I tried hard coding the the 3600 kit spd values with very limited success (booted once our of about 100 attempts), but the memory performance was just awful.

Also in 9945 I don't dram to be able to run 2933, 2666, or 3200 strap overclock via bsclk anymore, even with hard coded timings.

Any idea what the default value was in 0081?


----------



## ibeat117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> tFAW is within my memory's limits (according to SPD). I can try using more tWR, but it's currently running at Auto already instead of being tighened. SOC Auto chooses 1.15 V, which is a good value, I tried 1.2 V to no avail (as far as tRC is concerned).
> 
> Auto choses high tRC values on its own (75 for 3200, 85 for 3600), so I get a feeling that this might be a known weakness of the CPU.


Same Auto timings for me but right now i´m running 3600MHz with 14-14-14-24-38-1T at 1.5V DDR and SoC at Auto (~1.133V)


----------



## Mitzrael777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firann*
> 
> I get that all the time. But id rather deal with that hassle of having to enter bios and save nothing to boot with 3392 than staying at 2400.


Yeah i understand, i am doing this also, but like i write before, it only happens sometimes, like today started the PC after a long night sleep, and booted directly with 3466 mhz 14-14-14-14-34 2T, no need to get in BIOS, save nothing and reboot.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> That doesn't say anything about 1.1V being safe.
> It just specifies the rules for CLDO_VDDP, which is always VDDIO (VDIMM) - 100mV.
> 
> That rule exists because the CLDO_VDDP regulator uses VDDIO as input voltage and 100mV is the minimum dropout voltage.


DDR4 runs normally at 1.2V, any frequency above 1066Mhz (2133M/T) and 1.2V is overclocking, you know that. What do you consider safe and why?

1.35V-0.1V= 1.25V CLDO_VDDP voltage is safe? or 1.1V is safer according to the rules?

I wrote: *To be safe*

Anyway, it´s there, tell me what you can extract from it.


----------



## The Stilt

The newer FWs used in these bioses are still betas (as are the bioses themselves), so few shenanigans are no surprise really. The newer FWs are also completely different animals to the ones used in earlier AGESA versions, so don't expect them to behave even remotely the same.

Also, there are no "straps" in these CPUs. There are several timings which AGESA tries to keep constant, independent of the MEMCLK. These timings only change to reflect the change required in the resulting cycle time. For example if a certain timing defaults to 8 CLKs at 2133MHz MEMCLK (7.5ns cycle time), at 3200MHz MEMCLK the same timing must be configured to 12 CLKs for the cycle time to remain the same (7.5ns).


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> DDR4 runs normally at 1.2V, any frequency above 1066Mhz (2133M/T) and 1.2V is overclocking, you know that. What do you consider safe and why?
> 
> 1.35V-0.1V= 1.25V CLDO_VDDP voltage is safe? or 1.1V is safer according to the rules?
> 
> I wrote: *To be safe*
> 
> Anyway, it´s there, tell me what you can extract from it.


Yes, and what was the original question you were responding to?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Yes, and what was the original question you were responding to?


Range of CLDO_VDDP


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Range of CLDO_VDDP


Really?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> What is the safe range for CLDO_VDDP? is it between 935-975?


----------



## finalheaven

@The Stilt

Do you know what the cause of the cold boot bug is? I'm referring to the fact that certain settings take when you're only restarting after applying it in bios, but it will not take when booting up from shutdown.

For example, I can boot up with 3600mhz memory and can make it stable (GSAT), however, from cold boot (from shutdown) it fails.

Also, is the memory hole different/separate issue than cold boot bug? Or in other words, can the cold boot issue be solved by changing CLDO_VDDP or ProcODT? Or are those only for the memory hole issue?

Or is this just a byproduct of the memory FW which may or may not be resolved later?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Really?


Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Let's Talk DRAM!
> 
> Highest CLDO_VDDP= V DRAM - 0.1V
> 
> *To be safe*: 1.22V - 0.1V = 1.12V
> 
> Means: 850mV to 1120mV (this is the range of CLDO_VDDP)


What values would you choose as safe? I remember you writing from somthing like 900mV to 1024mV, how did you calculate that?


----------



## Gadfly

9
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Yes.
> What values would you choose as safe? I remember you writing from somthing like 900mV to 1024mV, how did you calculate that?


My understanding is 900-1000


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> 9
> My understanding is 900-1000


I´m running at 888mV. It´s clear about lower values are better, but my 880mV does not fit in the range (900-1000)mV.

Quote from it: "Somewhat counterintuitively, lowering VDDP can often be more beneficial for stability than raising CLDO_VDDP. Advanced overclockers should also know that altering CLDO_VDDP can move or resolve memory holes."

And there is no mention of VDDIO! It´s clear bout VDIMM, means memory voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> That doesn't say anything about 1.1V being safe.
> It just specifies the rules for CLDO_VDDP, which is always VDDIO (VDIMM) - 100mV.
> 
> That rule exists because the CLDO_VDDP regulator uses VDDIO as input voltage and 100mV is the minimum dropout voltage.


----------



## eyetrippy

Think I was wrong about the black screen problem being Ryzen Power plan. Looking more likely to have been msi afterburner.

Though I have not re-enabled Ryzen Power plan.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The newer FWs used in these bioses are still betas (as are the bioses themselves), so few shenanigans are no surprise really. The newer FWs are also completely different animals to the ones used in earlier AGESA versions, so don't expect them to behave even remotely the same.
> 
> Also, there are no "straps" in these CPUs. There are several timings which AGESA tries to keep constant, independent of the MEMCLK. These timings only change to reflect the change required in the resulting cycle time. For example if a certain timing defaults to 8 CLKs at 2133MHz MEMCLK (7.5ns cycle time), at 3200MHz MEMCLK the same timing must be configured to 12 CLKs for the cycle time to remain the same (7.5ns).


Do you have a list of which timings have such a requirement or where to go read about it? I would much rather learn about the timings and be able to calculate intelligent timings to try than just have a list of timings provided.

I also wish I knew more about the fw. There is no documentation, no guides, etc. As to what 9943 and 9945 are, how they work, or the difference between them.

But back to the original question... cldo_vddp and it's impact on training and moving holes?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Make sure to set 2T enabled with geardown disabled and that ProcODT set to 80. 2933 or 3066 SHOULD work for you. My own memory is a G.skill Ripjaws V CL 3200(F4-3200C16D-32GVR), Hynix M-Die. With 9943 the 3066 seems a hair unstable, but it works in 1T mode with 2933(I tested, better performance in 2T mode under 3066MHz).
> 
> 
> 
> I´m running stable at 3066 using 9945, 1T, 2800 timings, PROC_ODT 68 ohms.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/17550#post_26123300
> 
> But nothing can stabilize my RAM at 3200 with 80 ohms, lower PROC_ODT is not possible. I´m just trying to find out if anybody is running *stable at 80 ohms*, and it appears that there are some members that can.
Click to expand...

I am running 9943 stable at 3200 memory frequency on an 1800X at 3.8 GHz with *procODT of 80 ohms* and somewhat looser timings than the XMP listing for my TridentZ 3200C14 2 x 16 RAM (at 2T). I chose this procODT value based on reported successes in this thread. I have not had time to experimentally try to tune it as I promised Raja about 10k messages ago.

Running Linux Mint 18.1 with kernel 4.10.0-21, I do not have all the stability tests commonly used with Windows to display here. And most unfortunately, I have no way to know CPU temperature during testing.* I use an hour of stressapptest [-W -s 3600], Valley, Superposition, and what I really care about for an HTPC, Marine Aquarium 3.3 (runs via Crossover Linux). I have played with Phoronix Test Suite without any failures, but will defer additional testing with that suite until I decide I'm done with tightening timings for this BIOS, and have a good idea which of the many tests are most suitable.

Time to cut the grass.

kas
____
*Reportedly, the critical parameters needed to make lm-sensors work with Ryzen are in an AMD document that is held under NDA.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Yes.
> What values would you choose as safe? I remember you writing from somthing like 900mV to 1024mV, how did you calculate that?


I don't know if the actual breakdown voltage of the VDDP Phy has even been determined. The voltage is designed to be at fixed 950mV, so I guess not. The Phys are generally not very tolerant to the voltage and for example on the 28nm parts, which had default 1.05V VDDR/P the breakdown voltage was 1.2V.

Unlike e.g. CPU cores or DRAM ICs simply increasing the CLDO_VDDP won't increase your MEMCLK margins. Calibrating it properly does, in case it is out of whack at the default 950mV setting. Calibrating it can mean either lowering or increasing it from the default 950mV.

Based on my experience on several CPU specimens featuring a MEMCLK hole, I ended up suggesting keeping it below 1050mV. None of the CPUs I tested gained anything from increasing it this high and some of them already illustrated regression when 1000mV was exceeded. Once you are properly clear of the MEMCLK hole, the CLDO_VDDP voltage shouldn't matter at all. I can set it to 675mV and still run at 3466MHz without any issues. Likewise I can do it at 1000mV too.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @The Stilt
> 
> Do you know what the cause of the cold boot bug is? I'm referring to the fact that certain settings take when you're only restarting after applying it in bios, but it will not take when booting up from shutdown.
> 
> For example, I can boot up with 3600mhz memory and can make it stable (GSAT), however, from cold boot (from shutdown) it fails.
> 
> Also, is the memory hole different/separate issue than cold boot bug? Or in other words, can the cold boot issue be solved by changing CLDO_VDDP or ProcODT? Or are those only for the memory hole issue?
> 
> Or is this just a byproduct of the memory FW which may or may not be resolved later?


I would check the ProcODT first. In some cases it makes a vast difference, especially in cold boot capability.
For example I can run a 2x DR B-die kit at 3200MHz CL14-14-14 all day at 80Ohm ProcODT, but in order it to cold boot successfully the ProcODT must be set to 96Ohm.

I'm not entirely sure what is currently going on with the C6H EC firmwares, but I assume that your memory still needs to be able to cold boot at 1.350V at the desired frequency. When warm booting it will obviously run at the voltage you have set from the bios.


----------



## kaseki

P.S. ProcODT = 80 ohms is not a universal goal. Ideal procODT varies with various subtle aspects of the EC, board traces, and RAM. Both EC and RAM can have their terminating resistances tuned for lowest VSWR to achieve the best "eye" trace. (See Praz avatar lower right.) As Raja has argued, each user must experimentally determine optimal procODT resistance.


----------



## Rhadamanthys

Is it normal for BIOS (and software) to report 1.395V DRAM voltage even when I manually set it to 1.35V? Really don't get why it does that. 1201 or 9943, doesn't matter. G.Skill TridentZ 2x8 F4-3600C15D-16GTZ sticks.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @The Stilt
> 
> Do you know what the cause of the cold boot bug is? I'm referring to the fact that certain settings take when you're only restarting after applying it in bios, but it will not take when booting up from shutdown.
> 
> For example, I can boot up with 3600mhz memory and can make it stable (GSAT), however, from cold boot (from shutdown) it fails.
> 
> Also, is the memory hole different/separate issue than cold boot bug? Or in other words, can the cold boot issue be solved by changing CLDO_VDDP or ProcODT? Or are those only for the memory hole issue?
> 
> Or is this just a byproduct of the memory FW which may or may not be resolved later?
> 
> 
> 
> I would check the ProcODT first. In some cases it makes a vast difference, especially in cold boot capability.
> For example I can run a 2x DR B-die kit at 3200MHz CL14-14-14 all day at 80Ohm ProcODT, but in order it to cold boot successfully the ProcODT must be set to 96Ohm.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure what is currently going on with the C6H EC firmwares, but I assume that your memory still needs to be able to cold boot at 1.350V at the desired frequency. When warm booting it will obviously run at the voltage you have set from the bios.
Click to expand...

I see I have another experiment to do. Thanks.

I do cold boot successfully at 80 ohms from the shut-down state (some board components still powered). From the totally depowered hard cold state, I could keep my BIOS parameters, but don't now recall whether I had to intervene and instigate an additional boot for success or it eventually booted on its own to 2133 and I had to reboot to get the 3200 back. In any case, this needs to be retested because of some timing changes that have recently been made.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> I don't know if the actual breakdown voltage of the VDDP Phy has even been determined. The voltage is designed to be at fixed 950mV, so I guess not. The Phys are generally not very tolerant to the voltage and for example on the 28nm parts, which had default 1.05V VDDR/P the breakdown voltage was 1.2V.
> 
> Unlike e.g. CPU cores or DRAM ICs simply increasing the CLDO_VDDP won't increase your MEMCLK margins. Calibrating it properly does, in case it is out of whack at the default 950mV setting. Calibrating it can mean either lowering or increasing it from the default 950mV.
> 
> Based on my experience on several CPU specimens featuring a MEMCLK hole, I ended up suggesting keeping it below 1050mV. None of the CPUs I tested gained anything from increasing it this high and some of them already illustrated regression when 1000mV was exceeded. Once you are properly clear of the MEMCLK hole, the CLDO_VDDP voltage shouldn't matter at all. I can set it to 675mV and still run at 3466MHz without any issues. Likewise I can do it at 1000mV too.


Thank you









I actually tried, for 2 days, to boot using the values between 900mV and 1000mV, then remembered that, the former VDDP voltage in the BIOS went below 900mV (down to 850mV, I think), so I tried it and it worked.
I hope the newer BIOS versions will be better, maybe link CLDO_VDDP to the DRAM page in the BIOS, as they did with PROC_ODT.


----------



## FlanK3r

Stilt, did you compared "old" BIOS vs new beta? Also in SUperpi tweaking?


----------



## widonwaker

Guys i have a mistery to be solved.

My CPU and ram at stock settings have a Cinebench score of ~1450.

I have P0 state set for overclock; on cold boot, default settings are loaded and p0 state reverts to auto, it means i "apparently" have stock settings. BUT. In this case, my Cinebench score is ~1650 ! And Cinebench reports 3,85Ghz (1700x) which is how I set my OC, but Aida and every other tool reports 3,4Ghz running cpu. My ram is stock 2133Mhz while in the OC profile is 3066Mhz. I've tried to set all to Default manually and yes, i have ~1450 score. Also in game, i have better performances with this "cold boot bug" istead of my oc profile.
What's going on? Should I call an exorcist or what?


----------



## virpz

So, was able to get my micron D9RGG based memory up to 3134MHz 15-14-34 1T. I would say Ryzen is really good when it comes to memory OC.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> Stilt, did you compared "old" BIOS vs new beta? Also in SUperpi tweaking?


Yes, I've done some work on all of them.

No, no SuperPI tweaking








I don't think I've ever even tried SuperPI on Ryzen.


----------



## finalheaven

Thanks to @gupsterg @The Stilt

Memory: *3600mhz @ 16-16-16-16-36-2T (4x8GB)*
_Preliminary tests for boot-ups from shutdown working. Did not test from unplugging/PSU off._

Using 4 dimms/sticks (4x8GB - 32GB) Samsung B-Die
2 sets of G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ

Bios 9945 using AGESA 1.0.0.6
1700 @ 3.8Ghz (P-State Overclock)
Overclocking to Manual
CPU Offset @ +0.1v [~1.2875v auto LLC]
SOC @ 1.2v
DDR @ 1.38v
Geardown disabled
ProcODT: 53.3

Overall this is pretty damn great. Did not think I would be able to run 3600mhz memory especially with 32GB worth of memory. Hopefully there is no long term (bad) effect from running SOC at 1.2v. Those listed above are the only settings I've changed. I believe I got lucky with my IMC.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhadamanthys*
> 
> Is it normal for BIOS (and software) to report 1.395V DRAM voltage even when I manually set it to 1.35V? Really don't get why it does that. 1201 or 9943, doesn't matter. G.Skill TridentZ 2x8 F4-3600C15D-16GTZ sticks.


I have the same RAM and the same issue with more Voltage on it.....


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> Stilt, did you compared "old" BIOS vs new beta? Also in SUperpi tweaking?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I've done some work on all of them.
> 
> No, no SuperPI tweaking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever even tried SuperPI on Ryzen.
Click to expand...

it's a waste of time. Best to date but no rewards


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Thanks to @gupsterg @The Stilt
> 
> Memory: *3600mhz @ 16-16-16-16-36-2T (4x8GB)*
> _Preliminary tests for boot-ups from shutdown working. Did not test from unplugging/PSU off._
> 
> Using 4 dimms/sticks (4x8GB - 32GB) Samsung B-Die
> 2 sets of G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
> 
> Bios 9945 using AGESA 1.0.0.6
> 1700 @ 3.8Ghz (P-State Overclock)
> Overclocking to Manual
> CPU Offset @ +0.1v [~1.2875v auto LLC]
> SOC @ 1.2v
> DDR @ 1.38v
> Geardown disabled
> ProcODT: 53.3
> 
> Overall this is pretty damn great. Did not think I would be able to run 3600mhz memory especially with 32GB worth of memory. Hopefully there is no long term (bad) effect from running SOC at 1.2v. Those listed above are the only settings I've changed. I believe I got lucky with my IMC.


So you are running all stock timings other than the primary?

Can you save your bios settings (to usb in under profile section) and post the file?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> So you are running all stock timings other than the primary?


Yes the ones listed above are the only values I changed. Actually I also disabled skew for temperature but that's about.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmyz*
> 
> That's gotta hurt, it's like misreading a lottery ticket...
> 
> Btw Praz, have you got any advice for F4-3200C16Q-32GTZ they're 4x8GB dual rank samsung E-die. They'll run good speeds with bclck like 3250+ but loose timings and poor reliability. Can only boot the 2933 strap so far.


Hello

If booting at the current settings is reliable and the issue is only stability be sure ProcODT is dialed in. Once a value for ProcODT is found move in both directions of that value and check if stability improves. Also the optimal value for ProcODT may change depending on the the amount of SOC voltage used. Dialing in SOC voltage will also improve stability. I have found that if margins are tight enough that upward of 1.20V or beyond SOC voltage is needed for stability it is best to lower memory speed. Long term stability can be elusive if this amount of SOC voltage is required.

I have had success with stability when keeping an eye on the following timings. Some configuration can benefit from increasing tRFC somewhat from the board set value. When stability is elusive check that tCWL is being set equal to CL I have seem times when this has been set 1 to 2 lower then CL and changing it to equal CL has helped with stability. Lastly try increasing tRP 2 ticks higher than the value for CL. For instance if the timings are 16-16-16 1T set to 16-16-18 1T.

Lastly if you modules will scale with voltage you can try increasing the voltage to help make up for the current deficiencies of the IMC. I haven't done much in this regard. I have multiple 3200 and 3600 speed both 16GB and 32GB kits. I know what they are capable of on Intel platforms up to 1.40V. I'm not going to exceed that voltage attempting to overcome the limitation of the Ryzen IMC.


----------



## finalheaven

@Praz

From your testing of higher speeds, is the increase in infinity fabric proportional to the increase in performance? Someone on reddit stated that after 3200, the increase in memory speed does not bring about much increase in performance. Also would it be better to run at say 3200 C14 1T or 3466 C16 2T with all other things being equal?


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhadamanthys*
> 
> Is it normal for BIOS (and software) to report 1.395V DRAM voltage even when I manually set it to 1.35V? Really don't get why it does that. 1201 or 9943, doesn't matter. G.Skill TridentZ 2x8 F4-3600C15D-16GTZ sticks.


I think yes, me too with diferent memory. It shows a little higher always, and others settings too (CPU, PLL voltage....)


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @The Stilt
> 
> Do you know what the cause of the cold boot bug is? I'm referring to the fact that certain settings take when you're only restarting after applying it in bios, but it will not take when booting up from shutdown.
> 
> For example, I can boot up with 3600mhz memory and can make it stable (GSAT), however, from cold boot (from shutdown) it fails.
> 
> Also, is the memory hole different/separate issue than cold boot bug? Or in other words, can the cold boot issue be solved by changing CLDO_VDDP or ProcODT? Or are those only for the memory hole issue?
> 
> Or is this just a byproduct of the memory FW which may or may not be resolved later?
> 
> 
> 
> I would check the ProcODT first. In some cases it makes a vast difference, especially in cold boot capability.
> For example I can run a 2x DR B-die kit at 3200MHz CL14-14-14 all day at 80Ohm ProcODT, but in order it to cold boot successfully the ProcODT must be set to 96Ohm.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure what is currently going on with the C6H EC firmwares, but I assume that your memory still needs to be able to cold boot at 1.350V at the desired frequency. When warm booting it will obviously run at the voltage you have set from the bios.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see I have another experiment to do. Thanks.
> 
> I do cold boot successfully at 80 ohms from the shut-down state (some board components still powered). From the totally depowered hard cold state, I could keep my BIOS parameters, but don't now recall whether I had to intervene and instigate an additional boot for success or it eventually booted on its own to 2133 and I had to reboot to get the 3200 back. In any case, this needs to be retested because of some timing changes that have recently been made.
Click to expand...

OK, here is the result of procODT change: With procODT = 80 ohms, the process from OFF (unpowered) to STANDBY (by PSU switch) to ON (by front panel switch) is three fast failed attempts to POST, followed by a successful POST and then successful Boot to Mint. No human intervention needed. With procODT = 96 ohms, the behavior is exactly the same. I would have to delve into testing with a higher memory clock perhaps to detect any difference.

Anyway, given that 96 ohms worked OK for both STANDBY to ON (warm boot) and OFF to STANDBY to ON, I reduced a few timing values I had been looking at, and retested. POST and boot are the same, and the Unigine benchmarks are a smidgen better. Stressapptest just finished its hour's run with zero reported errors. I think I'll keep this configuration for now, and next (in the fullness of time) meddle with the CPU pstates. Note that the PSU was depowered for around 15 minutes for each test, and not overnight.

I'll post my timings when I get a chance.


----------



## Gadfly

Fyi, setting cldo_vddp to 880 solved all my training issues over 3600mhz.

I was even able to train on 3733 multiplier and all memory timings on auto, procODT 53.3.

I am flashing back to 9943 to see I can duplicate the results in that bios as well.

This far I have had no stability over 3333mhz with any timings, but most have been at 1T, GD disabled (Windows boots, but memtest reports errors).

I did try 3600 16-16-16-16-36, rest on auto, 2T and then same with GD enabled but it was also unstable, even with the coy at 3600mhz.

All testing was done at 1.125v soc and 1.44v dimm.

I am hoping 9943 with two dimms will allow me to find some improved stability.


----------



## insiDisReaL

Ryzen 1600
2X8GB TridentZ RGB 3600MHz CL16

I'm having issues. Long story but I'll be brief as possible.

So basically I can't boot into windows now unless I use very low freq and timings. Currently I'm booting @ 2133MHz with 16-16-16-16-36.

It started today when I noticed windows was seeing all my RAM but only half was usable. I had been running at 3600Mhz all morning for about 4.5 hours and before that had run @3466 for a while. 3200 was easy and never was an issue. And I know that before today the usable RAM thing wasn't an issue because I'm always using Task Manager and would have noticed. So I powered down my PC to remove the RAM and plug it back in and since then it's been a nightmare.

I tried all the different DIMM slots with different combinations trying to rule out all possibilities. I then found that one of my sticks wouldn't allow the PC to even get to BIOS (would get an F9 reading) and would just keep looping. The other stick would boot fine. So after a lot of troubleshooting and reinstalling windows twice, I concluded that at least one of the sticks is bad or has got corrupted somehow.

It's weird though because when both DIMMs are installed sometimes they work. With them in A1 and B1 slots it will boot but sometimes it only shows one stick working and sometimes both. Like I said one stick will not boot at all with it by itself but it does work when installed with the other but only sometimes.

UGH, there are so many more details I could share because i worked on this for hours today trying to figure out what's wrong and how to resolve it without returning the RAM.

I was using Arua, and I've done a lot of overclocking with many many unsuccessful attempts.

Anyone have any suggestions on what I could do to fix this? I already put in a return for the RAM since I got it off Amazon less than 30 days ago and returning it isn't an issue. But I'd like to know if this is fixable.

Also, I had this happen on the 9945 BIOS but went back to the 1201 and the issue was still there. I then flashed back to 9945. Right now i'm on 9945 with a fresh copy of windows installed and my PC is working (for now) but only @2133MHz.

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insiDisReaL*
> 
> Ryzen 1600
> 2X8GB TridentZ RGB 3600MHz CL16
> 
> I'm having issues. Long story but I'll be brief as possible.
> 
> So basically I can't boot into windows now unless I use very low freq and timings. Currently I'm booting @ 2133MHz with 16-16-16-16-36.
> 
> It started today when I noticed windows was seeing all my RAM but only half was usable. I had been running at 3600Mhz all morning for about 4.5 hours and before that had run @3466 for a while. 3200 was easy and never was an issue. And I know that before today the usable RAM thing wasn't an issue because I'm always using Task Manager and would have noticed. So I powered down my PC to remove the RAM and plug it back in and since then it's been a nightmare.
> 
> I tried all the different DIMM slots with different combinations trying to rule out all possibilities. I then found that one of my sticks wouldn't allow the PC to even get to BIOS (would get an F9 reading) and would just keep looping. The other stick would boot fine. So after a lot of troubleshooting and reinstalling windows twice, I concluded that at least one of the sticks is bad or has got corrupted somehow.
> 
> It's weird though because when both DIMMs are installed sometimes they work. With them in A1 and B1 slots it will boot but sometimes it only shows one stick working and sometimes both. Like I said one stick will not boot at all with it by itself but it does work when installed with the other but only sometimes.
> 
> UGH, there are so many more details I could share because i worked on this for hours today trying to figure out what's wrong and how to resolve it without returning the RAM.
> 
> I was using Arua, and I've done a lot of overclocking with many many unsuccessful attempts.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions on what I could do to fix this? I already put in a return for the RAM since I got it off Amazon less than 30 days ago and returning it isn't an issue. But I'd like to know if this is fixable.
> 
> Also, I had this happen on the 9945 BIOS but went back to the 1201 and the issue was still there. I then flashed back to 9945. Right now i'm on 9945 with a fresh copy of windows installed and my PC is working (for now) but only @2133MHz.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated.


Did you flash to 9945 using FlashBack? And your RAM are in the slots A2+B2?
If not, then try re-seating your RAM and use FlashBack to flash 9945, even if you have flashed it using Eazy flash.


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insiDisReaL*
> 
> Ryzen 1600
> 2X8GB TridentZ RGB 3600MHz CL16
> 
> I'm having issues. Long story but I'll be brief as possible.
> 
> So basically I can't boot into windows now unless I use very low freq and timings. Currently I'm booting @ 2133MHz with 16-16-16-16-36.


Have you checked the SPD?
Check with AIDA or Thaiphoon burner if you can read the data from your SPD.
Since you used Aura its possible you have SPD corruption.


----------



## insiDisReaL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Did you flash to 9945 using FlashBack? And your RAM are in the slots A2+B2?
> If not, then try re-seating your RAM and use FlashBack to flash 9945, even if you have flashed it using Eazy flash.


I used the EZflash utility in BIOS with a USB drive.

I have them in A1 and B1.

So no on both things lol. Thanks for the advice. I will try this.

To install the BIOS with flashback I just plug my USB into the BIOS usb port with the PC off and then press the flash BIOS button, correct? I watched a youtube vid on it a month ago.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Did you flash to 9945 using FlashBack? And your RAM are in the slots A2+B2?
> If not, then try re-seating your RAM and use FlashBack to flash 9945, even if you have flashed it using Eazy flash.


Theres no difference between flashback and ezflash. If it shows up under info its flashed correctly.


----------



## insiDisReaL

HMMM. It appears that the one stick I said seems bad because it won't boot by itself is bad. It's not showing the SPB data. One stick is showing fine the other is a no go. Can you direct me to a source which explains how to go about fixing the SPB? Thanks


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Theres no difference between flashback and ezflash. If it shows up under info its flashed correctly.


I think I corrupted the BIOS once when overclocking, it did not help re-flashing with eazy flash, you are correct that there should not be any difference, but it does not hurt to be sure.









Did elmore provide a tool to fix SPD, or was it Typhoon only?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insiDisReaL*
> 
> HMMM. It appears that the one stick I said seems bad because it won't boot by itself is bad. It's not showing the SPB data. One stick is showing fine the other is a no go. Can you direct me to a source which explains how to go about fixing the SPB? Thanks


Using Aura or G.Skill RGB tools? You should remove them both if you have them installed or any of them, they tend to corrupt timings.


----------



## insiDisReaL

I used Arua before but I cleaned installed windows 10 today so no RGB apps are on my PC now. But it does appear that the SPD is corrupted on one of the DIMMS. Do you know how I might go about fixing it?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insiDisReaL*
> 
> I used Arua before but I cleaned installed windows 10 today so no RGB apps are on my PC now. But it does appear that the SPD is corrupted on one of the DIMMS. Do you know how I might go about fixing it?


My advice is that you replace them through Amazon, reflashing SPD will void your warranty. The could very well have been corrupted before you installed the fresh copy. Does the BAD stick not work in any slot?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insiDisReaL*
> 
> I used Arua before but I cleaned installed windows 10 today so no RGB apps are on my PC now. But it does appear that the SPD is corrupted on one of the DIMMS. Do you know how I might go about fixing it?


Try this instructional link for Thaiphoon Burner. You can download Thaiphoon Burner here.


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insiDisReaL*
> 
> HMMM. It appears that the one stick I said seems bad because it won't boot by itself is bad. It's not showing the SPB data. One stick is showing fine the other is a no go. Can you direct me to a source which explains how to go about fixing the SPB? Thanks


DISABLE AND REMOVE OR UNINSTALL AURA OR ANY OTHER RGB SOFTWARE THAT CONTROLS YOUR MEMORY RGB LEDS BEFORE USING THE SPD TOOL.

http://www.mediafire.com/file/hxehapjp1yodjt1/spd_check_v02.zip

This is a tool to extract the SPD data and to write it.
With spd_check.exe you can extract the spd data from your good stick. (insert only the good stick to extract that data).
Use spd_write.exe to write the saved data.


----------



## insiDisReaL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> My advice is that you replace them through Amazon, reflashing SPD will void your warranty. The could very well have been corrupted before you installed the fresh copy. Does the BAD stick not work in any slot?


It won't boot anything when installed alone but when installed with the other DIMM it boots. Right now windows is showing it and all 16GB are usable.

Returning it though Amazon isn't an issue. I was probably going to anyway but I would like to figure this out so I can learn from it.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

What's a good 32GB 3200Mhz kit?
I'm piecing together a build using a ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero/1700x and am really stumped what kit to get that will run close to speed without problems.

Was looking at these:
Corsair Vengeance LED CMU32GX4M4C3000C15R 32GB (4x8GB) $409

G.Skill Trident Z RGB F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR 32GB (4x8GB) $479AU

Or just get 2 kits of the G.Skill Flare-X F4-3200C14D-16GFX 16GB (2x8GB) $558


----------



## insiDisReaL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> What's a good 32GB 3200Mhz kit?
> I'm piecing together a build and am really stumped what kit to get that will run close to speed without problems.
> 
> Was looking at these:
> Corsair Vengeance LED CMU32GX4M4C3000C15R 32GB (4x8GB) $409
> 
> G.Skill Trident Z RGB F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR 32GB (4x8GB) $479AU
> 
> Or just get 2 kits of the G.Skill Flare-X F4-3200C14D-16GFX 16GB (2x8GB) $558


How do those prices convert to US dollars? Because TridentZ RGB 3600 CL16 is 200$ in the US.

If you can afford it I would spend the few extra dollars and get the TridentZ RGB 3600 CL16 and if I'm not mistaken the 3600 is Samsung b-die and the 3200 is not. Once all these microcode and BIOS issues are resolved you might see people hitting 4000mhz with the 3600 kits.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insiDisReaL*
> 
> How do those prices convert to US dollars? Because TridentZ RGB 3600 CL16 is 200$ in the US.
> 
> If you can afford it I would spend the few extra dollars and get the TridentZ RGB 3600 CL16 and if I'm not mistaken the 3600 is Samsung b-die and the 3200 is not. Once all these microcode and BIOS issues are resolved you might see people hitting 4000mhz with the 3600 kits.


I can't find any 3600 Kits in Australia, I've been looking..
Ram selection is kinda slim..


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> What's a good 32GB 3200Mhz kit?
> I'm piecing together a build using a ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero/1700x and am really stumped what kit to get that will run close to speed without problems.
> 
> Was looking at these:
> Corsair Vengeance LED CMU32GX4M4C3000C15R 32GB (4x8GB) $409
> 
> G.Skill Trident Z RGB F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR 32GB (4x8GB) $479AU
> 
> Or just get 2 kits of the G.Skill Flare-X F4-3200C14D-16GFX 16GB (2x8GB) $558


Generally, 3200 C14 or 3600 C16 and higher are Samsung B-Die. Samsung B-Die will give you the best chances of achieving high memory speeds. Only the last of the three are probably B-Dies.

However, beware as your CPU's IMC may be the limiting factor and not your ram. Also have you considered 2x16? Elmor first stated that 4x8 should be better then stated 2x16 will be better. From what I've seen though, it appears 4x8 is going higher at the moment. I might be biased though because I'm using 4x8 though.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Generally, 3200 C14 or 3600 C16 and higher are Samsung B-Die. Samsung B-Die will give you the best chances of achieving high memory speeds. Only the last of the three are probably B-Dies.
> 
> However, beware as your CPU's IMC may be the limiting factor and not your ram. Also have you considered 2x16? Elmor first stated that 4x8 should be better then stated 2x16 will be better. From what I've seen though, it appears 4x8 is going higher at the moment. I might be biased though because I'm using 4x8 though.


So really I'm better off with the 2 kits of the G.Skill Flare-X F4-3200C14D-16GFX 16GB (14-14-14-34) for the extra money.


----------



## Spartoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Yes, it should be supported..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpyMaster*
> 
> I have DTS connect installed as part of the driver set available from Asus.


Can you link me to the driver set that enables DTS connect? I've downloaded and installed the audio driver on the ASUS website but I am not able to enable DTS connect. I was able to get DTS Interactive 5.1 through this method of using modified drivers, but I would like to know how to install DTS connect officially if possible.


----------



## insiDisReaL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Try this instructional link for Thaiphoon Burner. You can download Thaiphoon Burner here.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leareynl*
> 
> DISABLE AND REMOVE OR UNINSTALL AURA OR ANY OTHER RGB SOFTWARE THAT CONTROLS YOUR MEMORY RGB LEDS BEFORE USING THE SPD TOOL.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/hxehapjp1yodjt1/spd_check_v02.zip
> 
> This is a tool to extract the SPD data and to write it.
> With spd_check.exe you can extract the spd data from your good stick. (insert only the good stick to extract that data).
> Use spd_write.exe to write the saved data.


Unfortunately, I can't get either of these methods to work. I guess my bad stick is beyond repair..idk. I've been trying to figure this out but nothing I try works. It's just so strange though because Windows and the BIOS are seeing the RAM and as long as I have it on low freq it boots and runs fine. I just can't get any SPD data on the one stick. Oh, well. Maybe GSkill can get a refund from ASUS for breaking their RAM because i'll be sending it back to Amazon free of charge and getting a new set









GJ ASUS on releasing software that breaks the RAM.


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> What's a good 32GB 3200Mhz kit?
> I'm piecing together a build using a ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero/1700x and am really stumped what kit to get that will run close to speed without problems.
> 
> Was looking at these:
> Corsair Vengeance LED CMU32GX4M4C3000C15R 32GB (4x8GB) $409
> 
> G.Skill Trident Z RGB F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR 32GB (4x8GB) $479AU
> 
> Or just get 2 kits of the G.Skill Flare-X F4-3200C14D-16GFX 16GB (2x8GB) $558


Check newegg dude. Our RAM prices in AUS are ridiculous.. You'll save up to $90 there.

Heres a link:
https://www.newegg.com/global/au/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=gskill+trident+z&ignorear=0&N=-1&isNodeId=1


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insiDisReaL*
> 
> I have an H60 Corsair water cooler. Normal use (web, streaming twitch/youtube etc.) my temps stay around 33-45C and while gaming (which is the most stressful thing I do) it will get to mid 50's maybe 60C. I've run my CPU stable at 4050MHz and I've never seen my temps go above mid 60's.
> 
> I just bumped my RAM speed up to 3600 and it booted first try so we'll see how this goes. If I were you and you can return that 3200 I'd go for the 3600 because 4000+ may be possible soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this was done on the 9945 beta BIOS.


Hi,

Test stability in the link in my sig with Stress App


----------



## Gadfly

I got a lot of testing done today with 9945 DRAM performance. I found that gear down was required for anything over 3333, but it really did not hurt performance. I still have issues booting with RAM over 3600mhz, but I found that memory performance was much higher running 3466 memory multiplier with a small bsclk OC to 103-103.6mhz.

Below is a table of all my results sorted by lowest Latency to Highest Latency:



Settings for all tests:

Manual OC settings:

CPU @4150mhz
CPU vcore 1.393v
vDIMM: 1.42v
SOC: 1.125

Bios Settings:

Cldo_VDDP: 880
Proc_ODT: 53.3
Bank Swap: Disabled
VRM Spread Spektrum: Disabled
Sense MI Clock Skew: Disabled
Dram current limit: 110%
CPU LLC: Level 2
Dram Boot: 1.45v
Core Performance Boost: Disabled

Everything else default


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> If booting at the current settings is reliable and the issue is only stability be sure ProcODT is dialed in. Once a value for ProcODT is found move in both directions of that value and check if stability improves. Also the optimal value for ProcODT may change depending on the the amount of SOC voltage used. Dialing in SOC voltage will also improve stability. I have found that if margins are tight enough that upward of 1.20V or beyond SOC voltage is needed for stability it is best to lower memory speed. Long term stability can be elusive if this amount of SOC voltage is required.
> 
> I have had success with stability when keeping an eye on the following timings. Some configuration can benefit from increasing tRFC somewhat from the board set value. When stability is elusive check that tCWL is being set equal to CL I have seem times when this has been set 1 to 2 lower then CL and changing it to equal CL has helped with stability. Lastly try increasing tRP 2 ticks higher than the value for CL. For instance if the timings are 16-16-16 1T set to 16-16-18 1T.
> 
> Lastly if you modules will scale with voltage you can try increasing the voltage to help make up for the current deficiencies of the IMC. I haven't done much in this regard. I have multiple 3200 and 3600 speed both 16GB and 32GB kits. I know what they are capable of on Intel platforms up to 1.40V. I'm not going to exceed that voltage attempting to overcome the limitation of the Ryzen IMC.


What I tried at Kabylake, Samsungs working at my side 1 year at 1.8V DRAM voltage without isues (SA 1.1V). I tried the same at Ryzen for some tests and more and no issues. But at Ryzen it was only for benchmarks days (SOC 1.15V, DRAM voltage up to 1.95V, PLL 1.92V) 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Yes, I've done some work on all of them.
> 
> No, no SuperPI tweaking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever even tried SuperPI on Ryzen.


Do you have link to the results?







Why SUperpi? We want new WR in AMD section. I remember your epic video with FX-8370 and 1M run at LN2








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> it's a waste of time. Best to date but no rewards


You know my friend, how Im thinking. I know only PiFast, Superpi, Cinebenchs...HWBOT database


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> Check newegg dude. Our RAM prices in AUS are ridiculous.. You'll save up to $90 there.
> 
> Heres a link:
> https://www.newegg.com/global/au/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=gskill+trident+z&ignorear=0&N=-1&isNodeId=1


The G.Skill Trident Z RGB F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR 32GB (4x8GB) is $599 on Newegg, it's $479 at PCCG.
I don't mind what I get, just seeing what is the most compatible ram, it seems the G.Skill Flare-X F4-3200C14D-16GFX 16GB kit is the best bet.

I'm really looking to get the ram running at OC default then focus on the CPU, if I can get a stable 3.9Ghz on the 1700x I'd be happy.
Not in that order though


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> Am I missing something I should disable? Could this ram be preventing me from getting decent OC?


When OC, you need to eliminate the question marks, biggest one in your case, is my CPU stable?
It's not, so in this case you should lower your mem speed to default (2133) and leave stuff regarding memory at auto for now, while you get your CPU stable first.


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leareynl*
> 
> When OC, you need to eliminate the question marks, biggest one in your case, is my CPU stable?
> It's not, so in this case you should lower your mem speed to default (2133) and leave stuff regarding memory at auto for now, while you get your CPU stable first.


That seems like a good point to start from I suppose.

Are there specific settings I should disable/enable besides simply playing with the cpu voltage and frequency?


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> That seems like a good point to start from I suppose.
> 
> Are there specific settings I should disable/enable besides simply playing with the cpu voltage and frequency?


Well, there are not too many things you have to take care of regarding the CPU, but the most important one that is not on the mainpage but in the power options is LLC on the CPU.
To not get a too big voltage dip when getting higher loads I use LLC4.
If LLC4 is stable you can try LLC3, etc.
I have a 1700X as well and I run it at 4ghz and 1.41-1.43v (moves between that voltage).
With a 125 BCLK.
But start with 100 first.

https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/24019-load-line-calibration-why-overclockers-should-care/


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> The G.Skill Trident Z RGB F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR 32GB (4x8GB) is $599 on Newegg, it's $479 at PCCG.
> I don't mind what I get, just seeing what is the most compatible ram, it seems the G.Skill Flare-X F4-3200C14D-16GFX 16GB kit is the best bet.
> 
> I'm really looking to get the ram running at OC default then focus on the CPU, if I can get a stable 3.9Ghz on the 1700x I'd be happy.
> Not in that order though


I believe you looked at a different kit. The cl14 version is $533. Yours is this one xD $80 cheaper: https://www.newegg.com/global/au/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232482&cm_re=g.skill_trident_z_4x8-_-20-232-482-_-Product


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> I believe you looked at a different kit. The cl14 version is $533. Yours is this one xD $80 cheaper: https://www.newegg.com/global/au/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232482&cm_re=g.skill_trident_z_4x8-_-20-232-482-_-Product


I see that now, must of missed it..








Too many ram choices on Newegg...

From what I've been reading here the cl14 kits are better...


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leareynl*
> 
> Well, there are not too many things you have to take care of regarding the CPU, but the most important one that is not on the mainpage but in the power options is LLC on the CPU.
> To not get a too big voltage dip when getting higher loads I use LLC4.
> If LLC4 is stable you can try LLC3, etc.
> I have a 1700X as well and I run it at 4ghz and 1.41-1.43v (moves between that voltage).
> With a 125 BCLK.
> But start with 100 first.
> 
> https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/24019-load-line-calibration-why-overclockers-should-care/


Is that healthy voltage for prolonged usage? How hot does it get?


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I see that now, must of missed it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too many ram choices on Newegg...
> 
> From what I've been reading here the cl14 kits are better...


It's definitely the better option, but the price difference isn't justified with Australian retailers. I'd get it from newegg for sure.


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> Is that healthy voltage for prolonged usage? How hot does it get?


I have a custom loop, its on water.
But the pump is only on 7volts, I don't really need more atm. Full load it gets 65c.
1.45v is the max safe in my opinion.


----------



## gupsterg

@Ramad

My trust in advice given by







The Stilt







is *vastly* greater than the one by Robert Hallock. I was







watching this video when someone linked it in this threa earlier, waste of time for me. No mention of overshoot on voltage with LLC increase. Then ProcODT of 96ohms IIRC was stated only if on LN2, another faux pas IMO when seeing the advice from







The Stilt







plus shares by







Elmor







,







[email protected]







and







Praz







regarding this aspect.

@finalheaven

Pulled R7 1700 Batch: UA 1713PGT last night from rig. 3508MHz was max I could pull on it, link. 3466MHz passed HCI/Y-Cruncher/GSAT/IBT AVX repeatedly, no issues on reboots or power up from shutdown where PSU had active power to it. Even though this strap could be had without CLDO_VDDP tweak, the way I got rid of rare intermittent Q-Code: F9 on boot from shutdown was altering that value, 960mV was final result. The other strap that needed a CLDO_VDDP tweak was 3200MHz.

I guess I reached the limit of the CPU IMO with this FW for RAM MHz. 3508MHz was only using VBOOT/VDIMM: 1.375v, SOC was a tad over The Stilt's advised value, 1.125V. I tried differing combos of list below:-

i) ProcODT
ii) CLDO_VDDP
iii) looser timings
iv) increased SOC to 1.2V and VBOOT/VDIMM to 1.4V

I could not gain even ~3520MHz GSAT error free. I had 1 error in a 15min run at times or lots







.

To sum up







using UEFI 9943/AGESA 1.0.0.6 with this CPU







. A CPU which previously was stuck at 2933MHz strap or 3126MHz with BCLK tweak just literally soared IMO on RAM MHz with this FW. It was also good to validate the MOBO / RAM for higher speed RAM







.

Then I went to my other R7 1700 Batch: UA 1709PGT. What I have regarded as my better CPU out of 3x R7 1700. Previous UEFI 3200MHz strap or BCLK tweak of upto 134MHz with lower strap only gained me ~3250MHz.

So first was strap jumping assessment on UEFI 9943







. This CPU on previous UEFI I could go 2133MHz to 3200MHz in one jump







as long SOC, etc was right. It did this also on UEFI 9943







. Then 3333MHz was Q-Code: F9







. So I reverted back to base profile and checked all straps from 2133MHz to 3200MHz worked. 3333MHz, 3466MHz and 3600MHz did not work. I had VBOOT/VDIMM 1.4V and SOC 1.15V.

So then again I reverted to base profile, set SOC as 1V as felt this was a good value for 3333MHz to work on. Lowered VBOOT/VDIMM: 1.375V. Then went about testing CLDO_VDDP value to gain 3333MHz. After some ~20mins of testing 931mV allowed 3333MHz to work. Now look at strap jumping effect of changed CLDO VDDP.

i) boot on base profile, change to 2800MHz, on repost enter UEFI set CLDO_VDDP as 931mV.

ii) On mobo repost enter UEFI, hit reset on case, on repost enter UEFI, set 2933MHz (works on repost), set 3066MHz (works on repost), set 3200MHz Q-Code: F9 on repost.

iii) So at this point I concluded the memory hole had shifted from 3333MHz strap to 3200MHz. I repeat steps (i) to (ii) but instead of going 3200MHz I went to 3333MHz and all is well







.

So far 33min of GSAT passed error free







.


DRAM Timings: 14-14-14-14-34-1T-560-416-256 Trdrd: 1 ProODT: 53.3 ohms, all the rest [Auto].
GearDown, Power Down Enable, BankGroupSwap, all off.
SOC 1.0V, VBOOT/VDIMM: 1.375V.
I will do 1hr of HCI Memtest after perhaps, then 1hr Y-Cruncher, 10 loops IBT AVX and call that strap done. This CPU has had far greater stability testing in the past for 3.8GHz, so now I'm just going of 1hr of these tests to validate RAM+CPU OC combo.


----------



## eyetrippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leareynl*
> 
> Well, there are not too many things you have to take care of regarding the CPU, but the most important one that is not on the mainpage but in the power options is LLC on the CPU.
> To not get a too big voltage dip when getting higher loads I use LLC4.
> If LLC4 is stable you can try LLC3, etc.
> I have a 1700X as well and I run it at 4ghz and 1.41-1.43v (moves between that voltage).
> With a 125 BCLK.
> But start with 100 first.
> 
> https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/24019-load-line-calibration-why-overclockers-should-care/


Pretty similar to my 1700 non-x for 4Ghz

Though I am aiming for 3.95, with LLC2, so under load running 1.375V

Am just using 100 bclk though with pstates

Also run aorund 65C on custom loop - though thinking of going back to air cooling.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> Do you have link to the results?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why SUperpi? We want new WR in AMD section. I remember your epic video with FX-8370 and 1M run at LN2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know my friend, how Im thinking. I know only PiFast, Superpi, Cinebenchs...HWBOT database


It's not that kind of work


----------



## pig666eon

https://www.overclock3d.net/news/cpu_mainboard/asus_crosshair_vi_extreme_has_been_pictured_at_computex_2017/1

i feel like i was mislead into thinking the hero would be flagship


----------



## gupsterg

All I thought when buying the C6H was it was current flagship. I did think if Ryzen was a success then yeah we'd see more mobos coming along across the range. Was disappointed that the C6H didn't come out originally as the C6H WiFi edition, but over that TBH. My GC-WB867D-I suits the C6H PCB color like it did on the M7R. If I had a windowed case I would possibly have preferred the cleaner look of WiFi module under the IO cover.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pig666eon*
> 
> https://www.overclock3d.net/news/cpu_mainboard/asus_crosshair_vi_extreme_has_been_pictured_at_computex_2017/1
> 
> i feel like i was mislead into thinking the hero would be flagship


Same here depends what more it brings 2


----------



## gupsterg

I doubt very much more. The VRM IMO is more than ample on C6H for OC ability of Ryzen. UEFI options were great at launch and progressed well IMO.

IMO all a person needs is decent mobo and great CPU sample has more of bearing on results gained. I had 2x i5 4690K. 1st was 4.4GHz 1.18V, 4.5GHz was 1.26V, 4.6GHz was way out of it's reach. For a while I thought the M7R VRM of 4 true doubled to 8 was holding results back. Was itching to get a M7H, instead of swapping mobo I got another CPU. It stomped 4.9GHz @ 1.255V CPU 4.4GHz @ 1.10V Cache 2400MHz 1T all day long for over ~1.5yrs. When I sold it I got far above what I paid for the combo







.


----------



## Batuhano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I got a lot of testing done today with 9945 DRAM performance. I found that gear down was required for anything over 3333, but it really did not hurt performance. I still have issues booting with RAM over 3600mhz, but I found that memory performance was much higher running 3466 memory multiplier with a small bsclk OC to 103-103.6mhz.
> 
> Below is a table of all my results sorted by lowest Latency to Highest Latency:
> 
> 
> 
> Settings for all tests:
> 
> Manual OC settings:
> 
> CPU @4150mhz
> CPU vcore 1.393v
> vDIMM: 1.42v
> SOC: 1.125
> 
> Bios Settings:
> 
> Cldo_VDDP: 880
> Proc_ODT: 53.3
> Bank Swap: Disabled
> VRM Spread Spektrum: Disabled
> Sense MI Clock Skew: Disabled
> Dram current limit: 110%
> CPU LLC: Level 2
> Dram Boot: 1.45v
> Core Performance Boost: Disabled
> 
> Everything else default


Could you share the ram timings that you used for 3570 and 3590mhz with 3466 ratio (The first two rows in your table)? You explained that u used hard settings for 2666mhz and i dont know what they are









I'm using my 3600 Cl16 Gskill rams (2X8Gb) with 3500Mhz (101blck) with 3466 ratio (14-14-14-14-34-52- and all other subtimings as auto) and getting read=53k write=51k copy= 48k and latency= 68.9ns in aida64 benchmark.
Those values are really far from yours, im doing something wrong perhaps


----------



## gupsterg

Just for you @lordzed83







.

So if you've been reading my posts R7 1700 Batch: UA 1713PGT (Malaysia) reached 3466MHz IBT AVX 10x loops repeatedly pass/GSTAT/Y-Crunch, etc. Max RAM OC 3508MHz posted here.

Installed R7 1700 Batch: UA 1709PGT (Malaysia) last night. Did quick fire strap jumping and max was 3200MHz as same as last UEFI. Then on UEFI 9943 ~20mins of CLDO_VDDP tweak and 3333MHz attained. Using 14-14-14-14-34-560-416-256-1T 53.3 Ohms GD PD BGS off SOC 1V DDR 1.375V.

I have these for your viewing pleasure







.





Tests were ran practically one after the other







. To me it does not seem a R7 1700 has been "gimped" on IMC







.


----------



## Clukos

From this picture:










It looks like they moved the buttons and led together in the top right (perhaps convenient for LN2 overclocking). And that 24-pin power slot is now at an angle. Power phases in the top seem similar (in number) perhaps it's 10+4 now.

Edit: It looks wider than standard ATX.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Ramad
> 
> My trust in advice given by
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stilt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is *vastly* greater than the one by Robert Hallock. I was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watching this video when someone linked it in this threa earlier, waste of time for me. No mention of overshoot on voltage with LLC increase. Then ProcODT of 96ohms IIRC was stated only if on LN2, another faux pas IMO when seeing the advice from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stilt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus shares by
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elmor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Praz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regarding this aspect.


I went with AMD´s recommendation.

Quote:
"Voltage for the DDR4 PHY on the SoC. Somewhat counterintuitively, loweringVDDP can often be more beneficial for stability than raising CLDO_VDDP. Advanced overclockers should also know that altering CLDO_VDDP can move or resolve memory holes. Small changes to VDDP can have a big effect, and VDDP should not be set to a value greater than VDIMM-0.1V. A cold reboot is required if you alter this voltage."

I wrote earlier that VDDP in the older versions of BIOS went to 850mV, I was wrong, it goes to as low as 702mV. So I went down to 720mV, which did not post, so I´m now using *CLDO_VDDP = 750mV*, which boots fine on cold system.

This is the result, and now is testing the CPU+RAM combo using 12GB of RAM on prime95.

CLDO_VDDP: 750mV
PROC_ODT: 68 ohms
V Core: 1.33V
V SOC: 0.925V
V RAM: 1.31V
1.8V PLL: 1.82V



With my respect to you and the member you mentioned.


----------



## gupsterg

Sweet







.

Older UEFI was showing you VDDP from mobo VRM and it is still within Extreme Tweaker / HWiNFO, etc.

It was not showing you CLDO_VDDP, which even new UEFI/HWiNFO, etc does not but allows manipulation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> CLDO (dLDO) regulators don't use any of the external interfaces as the regulators are built into the die. They have granularity of 1LSB = 1mV, meaning you don't have to follow SVI/2 step size (6.25mV - 12.5mV).


There is also a post by Elmor on VDDP / CLDO_VDDP, it just did not explain the granularity.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Older UEFI was showing you VDDP from mobo VRM and it is still within Extreme Tweaker / HWiNFO, etc.
> 
> It was not showing you CLDO_VDDP, which even new UEFI does not but allows manipulation.


Elmore mentioned that CLDO_VDDP replaces VDDP in the BIOS, which now have no effect in the new BIOS with AGESA 1.0.0.6.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/16630#post_26111023


----------



## oile

Anyone with CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 or CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 Hynix MFR single rank here?
Could you tell me the settings you used to make them work @ 3000+ speeds with agesa 1006
Thanks guys









Inviato dal mio SM-G930F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Elmore mentioned that CLDO_VDDP replaces VDDP in the BIOS, which now have no effect in the new BIOS with AGESA 1.0.0.6.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/16630#post_26111023


I concur







. Thank you for share of your results on tweaking BTW







.

The version of HCI Memtest included in the "Dang Wang" edition is older. You may wanna use newer version from HCI site, a member posted bat file that opens multiple instances, etc but you need the Pro version ~$5. GSAT I currently prefer over HCI Memtest.


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I got a lot of testing done today with 9945 DRAM performance. I found that gear down was required for anything over 3333, but it really did not hurt performance. I still have issues booting with RAM over 3600mhz, but I found that memory performance was much higher running 3466 memory multiplier with a small bsclk OC to 103-103.6mhz.
> 
> Below is a table of all my results sorted by lowest Latency to Highest Latency:
> 
> 
> 
> Settings for all tests:
> 
> Manual OC settings:
> 
> CPU @4150mhz
> CPU vcore 1.393v
> vDIMM: 1.42v
> SOC: 1.125
> 
> Bios Settings:
> 
> Cldo_VDDP: 880
> Proc_ODT: 53.3
> Bank Swap: Disabled
> VRM Spread Spektrum: Disabled
> Sense MI Clock Skew: Disabled
> Dram current limit: 110%
> CPU LLC: Level 2
> Dram Boot: 1.45v
> Core Performance Boost: Disabled
> 
> Everything else default


Your 3600 speeds are halved. You should set tRDRDsc_SM to 1 and retest.

Thanks for the table though, very useful compilation of data.


----------



## FlanK3r

@Clukos its eATX


----------



## Dresdenboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> What's a good 32GB 3200Mhz kit?
> I'm piecing together a build using a ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero/1700x and am really stumped what kit to get that will run close to speed without problems.
> 
> Was looking at these:
> Corsair Vengeance LED CMU32GX4M4C3000C15R 32GB (4x8GB) $409
> 
> G.Skill Trident Z RGB F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR 32GB (4x8GB) $479AU
> 
> Or just get 2 kits of the G.Skill Flare-X F4-3200C14D-16GFX 16GB (2x8GB) $558


I tried the ASRock Taichi beta BIOS (2.34, AGESA 1.0.0.6) with my G.Skill TridentZ F4-3200C15D-32GTZ (2x16, 15-15-15-35), which I got for €250 after some discount. It runs nicely at 3200 14-14-14-36 so far, will try more settings soon. AIDA latency is 71ns.

It's nice to get the benefits of fast RAM with good latencies plus the dual rank advantage (3-10% in several apps and games).


----------



## Naeem

ASUS' Crosshair VI Extreme has been pictured at Computex


----------



## AlderaaN

Hello,

Is the MemTweakIt software that's currently available from the following link considered to be generally safe to use and does not pose a high risk of corrupting/bricking DIMMs like Aura?



Regards,


----------



## scullytj

Oile:

Using BIOS 9945 I have been able to achieve 3200 using 2 kits of CMK8GX4M2B3000C15 4x4 with the following settings:

AI OC Tuner - Auto
Memory Freq - 3200
CPU SOC Voltage - 1.1
DRAM Voltage - 1.375
DRAM Vboot voltage - 1.375
Proc_ODT - 48 ohms

For CPU OC I use only Zenstates 0.2.2 - P0 set to 4.0 @ 1.375v and let the system downgrade when idle

Using an Arctic Freezer 240 with four fans in a CM HAF 932 tower, my temps during Prime95 average (AMD Ryzen Master readings) low 50C's and at Idle high 20C's.

CPUZ Multi Bench is 4892, Single - 463
Cinebench is CPU 1666, Single 149 and OpenGL 90.47

I know this is no great achievement, but I'm happy at the moment with just a small OC at only slight voltage increases.


----------



## madweazl

I havent spent much time with 9943 thus far but I'm unable to hit 3500 at CL16 (was able to achieve this on all previous releases). I've tried cldo_vddps from 900-1000mv in increments of 5 at this point; I'll do some more tinkering later on.


----------



## Atingleee

Just a question guys. I understand that memory speeds are heavily influenced by a good IMC. I'm just curious, would a CPU that is able to clock higher have a better IMC than a less efficient one, or is there no correlation between the two?


----------



## visata

I overclocked Ryzen 1700 to 4Ghz. Sometimes when I do some stress testing, I get a black screen. Does that mean that my CPU crashed?

What Cinebench score are you getting with your system?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> Just a question guys. I understand that memory speeds are heavily influenced by a good IMC. I'm just curious, would a CPU that is able to clock higher have a better IMC than a less efficient one, or is there no correlation between the two?


Mine isn't a good overclocker but has done pretty well on the memory front.


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *visata*
> 
> I overclocked Ryzen 1700 to 4Ghz. Sometimes when I do some stress testing, I get a black screen. Does that mean that my CPU crashed?
> 
> What Cinebench score are you getting with your system?


What does your POST code display show when it goes black?


----------



## visata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> What does your POST code display show when it goes black?


The code on the motherboard?


----------



## visata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *visata*
> 
> The code on the motherboard?


If you meant the code on the motherboard, it displays 8


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *visata*
> 
> I overclocked Ryzen 1700 to 4Ghz. Sometimes when I do some stress testing, I get a black screen. Does that mean that my CPU crashed?
> 
> What Cinebench score are you getting with your system?


That means the voltage was too low for the load.


----------



## Safetytrousers

I changed my cooler and now I can't boot past a 0d error at boot - it sticks at the second appearance of the press a button to enter BIOS screen. The last Qcode before 0d is A2.
I've put the Wraith, with which the system had been fine, back on and no change.
I've tried one stick of RAM at a time, BIOS re-set, BIOS (via button flash) rollback, disconnecting everything except power input and still 0d. Checked CPU pins and none are bent. All connections are fully in.
What component would be causing this?


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *visata*
> 
> If you meant the code on the motherboard, it displays 8


As johan said this means you've hit an instability. The 8 means CPU fault. It could be from too low of a voltage or too high of an overclock.


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Safetytrousers*
> 
> I changed my cooler and now I can't boot past a 0d error at boot - it sticks at the second appearance of the press a button to enter BIOS screen. The last Qcode before 0d is A2.
> I've put the Wraith, with which the system had been fine, back on and no change.
> I've tried one stick of RAM at a time, BIOS re-set, BIOS (via button flash) rollback, disconnecting everything except power input and still 0d. Checked CPU pins and none are bent. All connections are fully in.
> What component would be causing this?


Are you using a metal backplate? It may be insufficient insulation between your backplate and the board. A few folks have had that issue.


----------



## Safetytrousers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> Are you using a metal backplate? It may be insufficient insulation between your backplate and the board. A few folks have had that issue.


It's the back plate that comes stuck on the board.
In any event the set up with the Wraith is exactly what I have been successfully in running with up until now. And when I had an H100i in it that worked fine until that cooler exploded.


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Safetytrousers*
> 
> It's the back plate that comes stuck on the board.
> In any event the set up with the Wraith is exactly what I have been successfully in running with up until now. And when I had an H100i in it that worked fine until that cooler exploded.


Ok sounds like you have a different issue then.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Safetytrousers*
> 
> It's the back plate that comes stuck on the board.
> In any event the set up with the Wraith is exactly what I have been successfully in running with up until now. And when I had an H100i in it that worked fine until that cooler exploded.


Can it boot outside the case, with the Wraith cooler?


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> From this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like they moved the buttons and led together in the top right (perhaps convenient for LN2 overclocking). And that 24-pin power slot is now at an angle. Power phases in the top seem similar (in number) perhaps it's 10+4 now.
> 
> Edit: It looks wider than standard ATX.


So we all paid $260 FRACKING Dollars for a FRACKING BETA BOARD?????


----------



## Safetytrousers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Can it boot outside the case, with the Wraith cooler?


I haven't tried that. But why would the case be making a difference now?


----------



## Safetytrousers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> So we all paid $260 FRACKING Dollars for a FRACKING BETA BOARD?????


It may be more expensive than the C6H, and I would expect it to be. This is how product ranges work.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Safetytrousers*
> 
> I haven't tried that. But why would the case be making a difference now?


If some standoffs are shorting the back of the board, then you will know.


----------



## Safetytrousers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> If some standoffs are shorting the back of the board, then you will know.


It's a 460x case, the standoffs are integrated, and it was working like this before.
All I changed was the cooler.
I started the Ryzen with the Wraith, I then installed an H100i v2, then I changed back to the Wraith. All this worked. On Saturday I put a Celsius s24 in. First boot stuck, second worked, and all subsequent boots with the Celsius or the Wraith have resulted in 0d.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I concur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thank you for share of your results on tweaking BTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The version of HCI Memtest included in the "Dang Wang" edition is older. You may wanna use newer version from HCI site, a member posted bat file that opens multiple instances, etc but you need the Pro version ~$5. GSAT I currently prefer over HCI Memtest.


Thank you too for sharing your results, a lot of help there for everybody.









I select the instances in Memtest to run in the background, don´t like 12 pop-ups running on my desktop.


----------



## buttmen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *visata*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *visata*
> 
> The code on the motherboard?
> 
> 
> 
> If you meant the code on the motherboard, it displays 8
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *visata*
> 
> I overclocked Ryzen 1700 to 4Ghz. Sometimes when I do some stress testing, I get a black screen. Does that mean that my CPU crashed?
> 
> What Cinebench score are you getting with your system?
> 
> 
> 
> That means the voltage was too low for the load.
Click to expand...

On my board this is the difference between 1107 BIOS and 9945. 1107 stable as a rock, while 9945 will eventually crash with code 08 using the same settings. Shifting voltages up or down will only change the failure mode from 08 crash and re-boot or frozen screen.

Hence I'm back on 1107.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Safetytrousers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> So we all paid $260 FRACKING Dollars for a FRACKING BETA BOARD?????
> 
> 
> 
> It may be more expensive than the C6H, and I would expect it to be. This is how product ranges work.
Click to expand...

Actually, the "Hero" is a production board with a beta BIOS. And if you could buy that "Extreme" board now, it would certainly have a beta BIOS, maybe for the most part the same one as the Hero. After all, AMD surely have more iterations of AGESA firmware to release.

In any case, I don't think an EATX board will fit in my Nanoxia HTPC case.


----------



## Rhadamanthys

Quote:


> Is it normal for bios and software to report 1.395V DRAM voltage even if I manually set it to 1.35V? I really don't get why it does that. Bios version 1002 or 9943, doesn't matter. G.Skill 2x8 F4-3600C15D-16GTZ sticks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> I have the same RAM and the same issue with more Voltage on it.....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> I think yes, me too with diferent memory. It shows a little higher always, and others settings too (CPU, PLL voltage....)


Alright, at least I'm not the only one. Still wondering if it's just reporting the incorrect voltage or whether it's actually applying the higher voltage. I'd prefer running my RAM at 1.35V for 24/7 operation rather than 1.4V.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Just for you @lordzed83
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So if you've been reading my posts R7 1700 Batch: UA 1713PGT (Malaysia) reached 3466MHz IBT AVX 10x loops repeatedly pass/GSTAT/Y-Crunch, etc. Max RAM OC 3508MHz posted here.
> 
> Installed R7 1700 Batch: UA 1709PGT (Malaysia) last night. Did quick fire strap jumping and max was 3200MHz as same as last UEFI. Then on UEFI 9943 ~20mins of CLDO_VDDP tweak and 3333MHz attained. Using 14-14-14-14-34-560-416-256-1T 53.3 Ohms GD PD BGS off SOC 1V DDR 1.375V.
> 
> I have these for your viewing pleasure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tests were ran practically one after the other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . To me it does not seem a R7 1700 has been "gimped" on IMC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


heheeh nice


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlef*
> 
> I have 2x F4-3600C16D-16GTZR - And can get both running at 3466mhz 16-16-16-16-36.
> No problem.
> 
> However, and this is really weird- In multi threaded applications that scale much better with more ram: ie. Premiere Pro CC - The difference between 32gb and 16gb (same speed and timings) - is about 4-6 %.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibeat117*
> 
> It´s because with 2 Sticks you have 64 bit per Channel and with 4 Sticks 128 bit per Channel, which is better for throughput


I see the same with 2x8GB vs 4x8GB (I have two F4-3200C16D-16GTZB kits); 4x8 runs 3333-16 without crashes and passes Prime95 testing.

In 7-zip benchmark 4x8 performs ~6% better than 2x8.

Where is the 64bit vs 128bit per channel info from @ibeat117?
I can't find much on where the limits are besides https://www.techpowerup.com/231585/amd-ryzen-infinity-fabric-ticks-at-memory-speed
This raises at least 3 questions:
whether you should aim to fill all memory slots with Ryzen.
Does this also mean that current CPU-intensive benchmarks (as Cinebench15) are less relevant to Ryzen and we need to use those which are both CPU _And_ memory-intensive?
And that recordist overclockers may get an advantage with 4 memory sticks?


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Mine isn't a good overclocker but has done pretty well on the memory front.


Thanks for letting me know







Will test the memory speeds for both CPU's.


----------



## makac

Can somebody please share SPD settings I should use for G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14D-16GTZR.

I am trying to run the sticks at 3200 on my C6H without any success. I would appreciate if somebody could provide me with some instructions on what values to set in bios. Also, I am using the official 1201 bios, since it is my understanding that 3200 should be easily achievable with it.


----------



## poisson21

Just move to 9945 from 9943 with a 64gb kit of f4-3200c14 gtz (4*16) and without changing any voltage or setting i can now boot on the 3333 strap ^^ so for now i'm on 3364 c14 ^^
Great improvment.

poisson_setting.txt 20k .txt file


----------



## IRobertuSI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makac*
> 
> Can somebody please share SPD settings I should use for G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14D-16GTZR.
> 
> I am trying to run the sticks at 3200 on my C6H without any success. I would appreciate if somebody could provide me with some instructions on what values to set in bios. Also, I am using the official 1201 bios, since it is my understanding that 3200 should be easily achievable with it.


Try 9943 BIOS, then it should even work by just using the DOPC profile.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobertuSI*
> 
> Try 9943 BIOS, then it should even work by just using the DOPC profile.


9943? I couldn't get ***** to run on 9943. 9945 works pretty good, but 9943... lord.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> heheeh nice


Monsieur Lordez83, why do you have Blue hair? Does hair colour correlate with RAM stability?

I might try that! Anyway, its nice,heheeh. I like blue.

Perhaps a different colour?

Pink is my favourite.

Pink hair may result in 4000 MHz stable RAM. I dont care if I look a bit odd if my RAM is gofaster!

We could graph hair colour against stable frequency.

Of course it all has to be done with BlueJ's 1.199v under load.










Or, I could try 9945........


----------



## IRobertuSI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> 9943? I couldn't get ***** to run on 9943. 9945 works pretty good, but 9943... lord.


Does the 9945 gain better memory frequencies and timings? Just asking because I'm currently struggeling to get my F4-3200C14D-16GTZR kit running at 3466MHz 14-14-14-14-34 1T. 2T is running stable though.


----------



## The Stilt

@Ramad

https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/05/25/community-update-4-lets-talk-dram


----------



## kaseki

Re: Posts 17655, 17636, et inv. seq.; see my posts list.

Here are the timings and other related parameters extracted from the BIOS copy function, text mode, as previously promised.

OS: Linux Mint 18.1 MATE 64 on Ubuntu kernel version 4.10.0-21
CPU: 1800X at 3.8 GHz, DRAM: 2 x 16 TridentZ 3200C14, GPU: Asus 1080 Ti OC at default

These components are stable at *3200 MHz* memory transfer rate, 100 MHz on BCLK, DDR-3200 strap, running at DRAM native rate of *2T*, on *BIOS 9943*.


Spoiler: Extract of BIOS text file



[2017/05/29 13:02:58] Partial and Annotated

Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [38.00]
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto] 1.417
CPU SOC Voltage [Auto] 1.155
DRAM Voltage [1.35000] 1.373
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto] 1.809
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto] 1.038
Target TDP [Auto]

Timing Control after Training -- All Auto -- deleted
(What are these for?)

Primary Timings

DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [Auto] 16
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [Auto] 39
Trc_SM [Auto] 75
TrrdS_SM [Auto] 6
TrrdL_SM [Auto] 9
Tfaw_SM [Auto] 34
TwtrS_SM [Auto] 4
TwtrL_SM [Auto] 12
Twr_SM [Auto] 24
Trcpage_SM [Auto] 0
TrdrdScl_SM [Auto] 6
TwrwrScl_SM [Auto] 6
Trfc_SM [560]
Trfc2_SM [416]
Trfc4_SM [256]
Tcwl_SM [14]
Trtp_SM [Auto]12
Trdwr_SM [Auto] 6
Twrrd_SM [Auto] 3
TwrwrSc_SM [Auto] 1
TwrwrSd_SM [Auto] 7
TwrwrDd_SM [Auto] 7
TrdrdSc_SM [Auto] 1
TrdrdSd_SM [Auto] 5
TrdrdDd_SM [Auto] 5
Tcke_SM [Auto] 0
ProcODT_SM [96 ohm]
Cmd2T [2T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [RZQ/2]
RttWr [RZQ/2]
RttPark [RZQ/2]

(deletes are Auto)

CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
CPU Current Capability [Auto]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
DRAM Current Capability [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.40000]

(The rest are deleted)


----------



## makac

updated to 9943.

F4-3200C14D-16GTZR still will not post with DOCP Standart set to 3200.

2933 Posted with no problem. Going to try settings provided by The Stilt and let you know if they will be any better.


----------



## -zEr0-

currently running stable with these settings:

bios - 9943
proc_odt - 53,3ohms
DRAM frequency - 3466Mhz
timings - 14-14-14-14-34
CR - 1T
DRAM boot voltage - 1.4
DRAM voltage - 1.38
SOC voltage - 1.15

however I have noticed that when restarting the system, the computer shuts down completely for just a second then turns back on but is back to low DRAM frequencies. This only happens when rebooting the system. Cold booting with the above DRAM settings works immediately.

Also I can't post with 3600Mhz DRAM frequency, no matter what.

The DRAM I use is G.Skill F4-3600C16D-16GVK.


----------



## EightCores

Forgive me for being off topic on this:
I am truly disappointed in AMD/ASUS. The original hype on the C6H and 1800X promised 3200Mhz DDR4 RAM @ 64GB and CPU overclocking. The promise of overclocking the CUP was misinterpreted by me, and fed by the media as going over the boost clock - I was thinking something like 4.5Ghz and more.
Ok my mistake on the CPU, but the RAM? Really before Asus released this new board it should have a non-beta bios working and delivering the 3200Mhz RAM - this setting should run on auto.
And the release of the Wi-Fi edition not good, especially since they will not sell us the parts to upgrade.
This fall I built a R5E-10 with 128GB of RAM, the Asus board was just about perfect, but this C6H and AMD chip are something else. I can't believe that I preordered the C6H and am still not running it because of trying to sort out what RAM I should buy. I suspect I will get it in the mail tomorrow F4-3200C14Q-64GTZSW (and one person at G.Skill told me that the ram was not Samsung B die, two others said it was) - what a crazy build. Again sorry for the rant.
I thank poisson21 for his help&#8230;.


----------



## poisson21

No problem, i changed to 9945 and i have better luck and with same setting, i can use now the 3333 Mhz strap ^^


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-zEr0-*
> 
> currently running stable with these settings:
> 
> bios - 9943
> proc_odt - 53,3ohms
> DRAM frequency - 3466Mhz
> timings - 14-14-14-14-34
> CR - 1T
> DRAM boot voltage - 1.4
> DRAM voltage - 1.38
> SOC voltage - 1.15
> 
> however I have noticed that when restarting the system, the computer shuts down completely for just a second then turns back on but is back to low DRAM frequencies. This only happens when rebooting the system. Cold booting with the above DRAM settings works immediately.
> 
> Also I can't post with 3600Mhz DRAM frequency, no matter what.
> 
> The DRAM I use is G.Skill F4-3600C16D-16GVK.


You might increase the number of allowed boot retries from the default of 1 to at least 3. From a power off boot, my system goes through three attempted POST/shut-down sets before starting for real, but finishes POSTing with the saved parameters.


----------



## -zEr0-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> You might increase the number of allowed boot retries from the default of 1 to at least 3. From a power off boot, my system goes through three attempted POST/shut-down sets before starting for real, but finishes POSTing with the saved parameters.


Thanks for your advice. Do you remember where I can find the option within the bios?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-zEr0-*
> 
> currently running stable with these settings:
> 
> bios - 9943
> proc_odt - 53,3ohms
> DRAM frequency - 3466Mhz
> timings - 14-14-14-14-34
> CR - 1T
> DRAM boot voltage - 1.4
> DRAM voltage - 1.38
> SOC voltage - 1.15
> 
> however I have noticed that when restarting the system, the computer shuts down completely for just a second then turns back on but is back to low DRAM frequencies. This only happens when rebooting the system. Cold booting with the above DRAM settings works immediately.
> 
> Also I can't post with 3600Mhz DRAM frequency, no matter what.
> 
> The DRAM I use is G.Skill F4-3600C16D-16GVK.


Usually its the opposite problem. Restarting should work but cold boot doesn't. Are you sure you're stable with that SOC voltage? In my experience the restarting resetting meant that I needed higher SOC voltage.


----------



## -zEr0-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Usually its the opposite problem. Restarting should work but cold boot doesn't. Are you sure you're stable with that SOC voltage? In my experience the restarting resetting meant that I needed higher SOC voltage.


Well I am still not a hundred percent sure whether these settings are truly stable but what I can say is that I stress tested the system for some time with these settings without any errors. Also any lower DRAM voltages result in either bluescreens or program crashes within the operating system. With 1.38v everything runs smooth so far. Will certainly keep an eye on the settings and adjust if needed. However I don't want to exaggerate with voltages and such.

Just compared the voltages of the DRAM that I set within the bios with the ones that AIDA64 Extreme shows.

I set 1.38v in the bios but the actual value in the bios as well as in AIDA show 1.395v

Just wanted to point that out.


----------



## FlanK3r

For extreme OC guys, challenge with Ryzen CPUs









http://www.overclock.net/t/1631264/amd-ryzen-superpi-32m-challenge-200-usd


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-zEr0-*
> 
> Well I am still not a hundred percent sure whether these settings are truly stable but what I can say is that I stress tested the system for some time with these settings without any errors. Also any lower DRAM voltages result in either bluescreens or program crashes within the operating system. With 1.38v everything runs smooth so far. Will certainly keep an eye on the settings and adjust if needed. However I don't want to exaggerate with voltages and such.


Definitely understand where you're coming from. My overclock though starts from whether or not I can cold boot, restart, and boot up from complete power loss (PSU off) before I even start testing that speed. I can actually live without being able to boot up from complete power loss but the other two are requirements.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> For extreme OC guys, challenge with Ryzen CPUs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1631264/amd-ryzen-superpi-32m-challenge-200-usd


WOW,







. Wish I was a LN2 user







, never even gone WC yet







, just an air user







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> heheeh nice


Another one for 3466MHz on R7 1700







.


----------



## goncalossilva

Finally had some time to play with the new BIOS. As a reminder, I have a 2x16GB F4-3200C15D kit.

I was having multiple difficulties with 9943 when attempting to run 3200MHz and quickly moved to 9945 after @The Stilt's comment about 9945 being better for 2DPC (I have a single dimm per channel, but they're dual rank).

9945 has generally been great. I'm fully stable at:

3200MHz strap (100Mhz BLCK)
Tightened timings from the original ones (14-14-14-32), some sub-timings tightened as well (Trc_SM at 48, Trfc at 420, 312, 192, Tcwl at 14)
Geardown disabled, 1T
1.4V on the RAM, 1.125V on the SOC
ProcODT 80 Ohm
VTTDDR at 0.726 (this is *critical*, without it couldn't even boot)
Tested using TPU Memtest (100 iterations) and HCI Memtest (400%).

I'm unable to go above this. 3333 boots but I run into instability *very* quickly, even with much looser sub-timings. To use this strap I need ProcODT at 96 Ohm, which I suspect is much less stable for my RAM (3200 with 96 is also unstable). I wonder if tweaking VDDP might allow me to use 80 Ohm, but I haven't tried that. Anything over 3333 doesn't boot at all, regardless of voltage.

AIDA benchmarks (screenshots below):

BIOS 0083 using the 3200 strap at 18-14-14-34
BIOS 9945 using the 3200 strap at 14-14-14-32 (setup detailed above)
BIOS 9935 using the 3333 strap at 14-14-14-32 (unstable)
Any suggestions to reach stability at 3333 would be greatly appreciated, the performance improvement seems to be significant


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> Finally had some time to play with the new BIOS. As a reminder, I have a 2x16GB F4-3200C15D kit.
> 
> I was having multiple difficulties with 9943 when attempting to run 3200MHz and quickly moved to 9945 after @The Stilt's comment about 9945 being better for 2DPC (I have a single dimm per channel, but they're dual rank).
> 
> 9945 has generally been great. I'm fully stable at:
> 
> 3200MHz strap (100Mhz BLCK)
> Tightened timings from the original ones (14-14-14-32), some sub-timings tightened as well (Trc_SM at 48, Trfc at 420, 312, 192, Tcwl at 14)
> Geardown disabled, 1T
> 1.4V on the RAM, 1.125V on the SOC
> ProcODT 80 Ohm
> VTTDDR at 0.726 (this is *critical*, without it couldn't even boot)
> Tested using TPU Memtest (100 iterations) and HCI Memtest (400%).
> 
> I'm unable to go above this. 3333 boots but I run into instability *very* quickly, even with much looser sub-timings. To use this strap I need ProcODT at 96 Ohm, which I suspect is much less stable for my RAM (3200 with 96 is also unstable). I wonder if tweaking VDDP might allow me to use 80 Ohm, but I haven't tried that. Anything over 3333 doesn't boot at all, regardless of voltage.
> 
> AIDA benchmarks (screenshots below):
> 
> BIOS 0083 using the 3200 strap at 18-14-14-34
> BIOS 9945 using the 3200 strap at 14-14-14-32 (setup detailed above)
> BIOS 9935 using the 3333 strap at 14-14-14-32 (unstable)
> Any suggestions to reach stability at 3333 would be greatly appreciated, the performance improvement seems to be significant


I would try two things to make it stable at 3333 strap. First is to disable geardown and set 2T. If that doesn't work, change timings to 16-16-16-36. Setting 1T with geardown will take the most from your ram. Geardown enabled and 1T is second, and third is geardown disabled and setting 2T. I have noticed that setting 2T will make higher memory straps stable.


----------



## MuddyPaws

getting there







1797 in cb15


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Thank you too for sharing your results, a lot of help there for everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I select the instances in Memtest to run in the background, don´t like 12 pop-ups running on my desktop.


Where can I download this version? Don't find it anywhere.


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightCores*
> 
> Forgive me for being off topic on this:
> I am truly disappointed in AMD/ASUS. The original hype on the C6H and 1800X promised 3200Mhz DDR4 RAM @ 64GB and CPU overclocking. The promise of overclocking the CUP was misinterpreted by me, and fed by the media as going over the boost clock - I was thinking something like 4.5Ghz and more.
> Ok my mistake on the CPU, but the RAM? Really before Asus released this new board it should have a non-beta bios working and delivering the 3200Mhz RAM - this setting should run on auto.
> And the release of the Wi-Fi edition not good, especially since they will not sell us the parts to upgrade.
> This fall I built a R5E-10 with 128GB of RAM, the Asus board was just about perfect, but this C6H and AMD chip are something else. I can't believe that I preordered the C6H and am still not running it because of trying to sort out what RAM I should buy. I suspect I will get it in the mail tomorrow F4-3200C14Q-64GTZSW (and one person at G.Skill told me that the ram was not Samsung B die, two others said it was) - what a crazy build. Again sorry for the rant.
> I thank poisson21 for his help&#8230;.


The CPU overclocking is not that bad really if you see what the 1700 can do vs stock speeds. The boost, as i understand is not on all cores so to be able to run [email protected] on all 8 cores is not bad at all.
And about your RAM complaint, yeah sure it should be able to run every ram at advertised speeds but that is not Asus fault. That one is on AMD and if you followed this thread you'll know that.
We all know this platform was rushed but it's going in the right direction. I'm perfectly happy with my [email protected] and the 9945 BIOS took my Hynix RAM to the advertised speed of 3200.
I think that RAM of yours are B-dies. You'll get that to 3200, might have to try different BIOSes and some tweaking but more people here got that kit so search for setups


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-zEr0-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> You might increase the number of allowed boot retries from the default of 1 to at least 3. From a power off boot, my system goes through three attempted POST/shut-down sets before starting for real, but finishes POSTing with the saved parameters.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your advice. Do you remember where I can find the option within the bios?
Click to expand...

I was looking for that in my text printout of the BIOS parameters and couldn't find it. But since you asked, let me look more carefully.
.
.
.
time passes; glaciers calve
.
.
.
I have found one in Advanced\AMD CBS\UMC Common Options\DDR4 Common Options\Fail_CNT, which in my case seems to be set to 1. I am pretty sure I set it to 3, somewhere, so this may not be the correct menu item. The ProcODT just below it is supposed to be the one ignored in favor of the ProcODT at the bottom of the timing list. So I am unclear whether there is another Fail_CNT somewhere I just can't find. The fact that this parameter (or in fact any AMD CBS parameter) does not show in the BIOS text file makes me suspicious. Either they don't get rewritten with default boots, or they just got forgotten by the text file writer, or they aren't used. But the latter would exclude use of pstates, so I've reached my wall of ignorance. I guess I also can't explain why I get three failed POSTs followed by a successful POST to 3200 from the powered off state.


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I would try two things to make it stable at 3333 strap. First is to disable geardown and set 2T. If that doesn't work, change timings to 16-16-16-36. Setting 1T with geardown will take the most from your ram. Geardown enabled and 1T is second, and third is geardown disabled and setting 2T. I have noticed that setting 2T will make higher memory straps stable.


Thanks! I've tried this though, as mentioned. All the way up to 18-18-18-40 using 2T (and looser sub-timings as well).


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I would try two things to make it stable at 3333 strap. First is to disable geardown and set 2T. If that doesn't work, change timings to 16-16-16-36. Setting 1T with geardown will take the most from your ram. Geardown enabled and 1T is second, and third is geardown disabled and setting 2T. I have noticed that setting 2T will make higher memory straps stable.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I've tried this though, as mentioned. All the way up to 18-18-18-40 using 2T (and looser sub-timings as well).
Click to expand...

Also worth checking is whether your Trfc's are compliant with your DRAM's SPD file, or have been made too short by the training process.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Raja says there is no voltage setting that can be adjusted to help improve memory stability and performance but He contradicts himself in his own overclocking guides. SOC voltage adjustments have been recommended to help get stable fast ram working since day 1. That is a voltage adjustment isn't it? Or does that sprinkle magic fairy dust to make Ram overclocking magic happen?
> 
> 
> 
> The fact you're tying this all together with latency is the issue. Any connections you're making (SoC voltage and latency) aren't going to impact a platform to this extent. Even you should know that. If you really think you have some kind of grasp on all of this, buy the platform and test it. Stop trying to live vicariously through others. All you do is talk. Not an ounce of testing performed on your side (on this platform), which is pitiful.
Click to expand...

I'll make sure to pass on the gospel from Raja to all the people who move data around like the network and WAN\satellite communications, enterprise data storage, banking financial market transactions industry guys that they have all been wrong all these years and that latency has absolutely no impact on high bandwidth data throughput. Do publiclly listed companies like Riverbed, that mitigate high latency communication issues exist on the basis of a fraud?

So are we to understand that it is some kind of "magic" that allows Ryzen CPU Cores and GPUs to communicate and move data between system memory and Cache? The magic doesn't seen to be working that well even at 3600MT/s for things like Data compression and gaming performance. Even the the 7zip developer is blaming Ryzen poor compression performance on the high latency memory access that the platform is currently capable of. He must be just as ignorant and pitiful as I am not realizing that it is actually "Magic" that makes his application possible.

Maybe the reason for that is that it is not actually "magic" but because both the CPU cores and GPUs are both reliant on moving data to and from system memory over the data fabric, that even AMD describe as a network on a chip. Given that memory throughput, which is a product of both bandwidth and latency, is a pretty important part of all the benchmark measurements that everyone holds so dear is an important part of performance irrespective of your levels of ignorance. Having loaded Latency levels that are almost twice that of what an Intel platform when using the same CAS timings has to have an underlying reason.

I didn't ask you for setting values, or combination of settings to solve the problem. Why would I? Its obvious that you have no clue what the problem is as you keep looking in the wrong areas and ignoring the data that may actually shine a light on what the cause is.

In fact I didn't ask you for anything other than information on the cryptic and totally undocumented bios setting options in your product that have a connection to the memory sub system and data fabric. It should not have been necessary to request that information from a representative of the manufacturer as the settings should have been documented properly in the first place. Even in the rush and uncomfortable position that AMD put you by bring up the launch. It is now more than 2 months after launch and your doco still hasn't caught up. So don't try and bully and be insulting to me to cover up Asus' and/or AMD's own inadequacies. Instead try pushing the ASUS technical writers to engage with their AMD counterparts and produce the doco that they are being paid to write. Not only does it benefit you, It benefits everyone here who understands that component latency is not a product of some sort of "Magic".

I'm sorry assuming that you had some knowledge of your own and embarrassing you by asking about something that falls outside of the contents of a Company Knowledgebase. It has not been my intention to show you or anyone else up and have them lose face. You seem to be good at doing that all by yourself.


----------



## visata

I decided to connect an additional fan and SSD. My motherboard started showing the code 0D and wouldn't boot. I unplugged everything back, it started booting. I plugged only SSD back, the same code 0D. I unplugged SSD and now I'm stuck with 0D.

What should I do?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> Thanks! I've tried this though, as mentioned. All the way up to 18-18-18-40 using 2T (and looser sub-timings as well).


I've had to go to SOC 1.2v to make upper speeds stable. However, I didn't want to keep it at 1.2v 24/7 so I came back down. You can try that if you want.


----------



## ibeat117

I hate to interrupt everyones succes, but i have a problem with my DRAM Voltage not sticking to what i set (it always starts with 1.2V). Did this happen to anyoneelse here or is my Voltage regulator dead? Thanks in Advance


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Nice addition. Looks better now, thanks for the heads up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It´s an older version of HCI but gets the job done, you can get it here:


Hello

That is a paid version. Please remove the link.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*


Wow. Ad hominem, ad calculatum, and strawman attacks all in one message. I believe the original argument was about whether voltage changes would improve processing latency. I interpreted that to mean what voltage "dials" can be turned to minimize latency in the processing. Most of this tirade seems to be unrelated to that point. Further, following this thread and some others, my perception of this issue is that only by the indirect affect of _some_ higher voltages improving processor and memory stability at higher _frequencies_ is there any voltage effect on latency.

A clarifying, unemotional, and better mannered comment would be more useful.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Raja says there is no voltage setting that can be adjusted to help improve memory stability and performance but He contradicts himself in his own overclocking guides. SOC voltage adjustments have been recommended to help get stable fast ram working since day 1. That is a voltage adjustment isn't it? Or does that sprinkle magic fairy dust to make Ram overclocking magic happen?
> 
> 
> 
> The fact you're tying this all together with latency is the issue. Any connections you're making (SoC voltage and latency) aren't going to impact a platform to this extent. Even you should know that. If you really think you have some kind of grasp on all of this, buy the platform and test it. Stop trying to live vicariously through others. All you do is talk. Not an ounce of testing performed on your side (on this platform), which is pitiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll make sure to pass on the gospel from Raja to all the people who move data around like the network and WAN\satellite communications, enterprise data storage, banking financial market transactions industry guys that they have all been wrong all these years and that latency has absolutely no impact on high bandwidth data throughput. Do publiclly listed companies like Riverbed, that mitigate high latency communication issues exist on the basis of a fraud?
> 
> So are we to understand that it is some kind of "magic" that allows Ryzen CPU Cores and GPUs to communicate and move data between system memory and Cache? The magic doesn't seen to be working that well even at 3600MT/s for things like Data compression and gaming performance. Even the the 7zip developer is blaming Ryzen poor compression performance on the high latency memory access that the platform is currently capable of. He must be just as ignorant and pitiful as I am not realizing that it is actually "Magic" that makes his application possible.
> 
> Maybe the reason for that is that it is not actually "magic" but because both the CPU cores and GPUs are both reliant on moving data to and from system memory over the data fabric, that even AMD describe as a network on a chip. Given that memory throughput, which is a product of both bandwidth and latency, is a pretty important part of all the benchmark measurements that everyone holds so dear is an important part of performance irrespective of your levels of ignorance. Having loaded Latency levels that are almost twice that of what an Intel platform when using the same CAS timings has to have an underlying reason.
> 
> I didn't ask you for setting values, or combination of settings to solve the problem. Why would I? Its obvious that you have no clue what the problem is as you keep looking in the wrong areas and ignoring the data that may actually shine a light on what the cause is.
> 
> In fact I didn't ask you for anything other than information on the cryptic and totally undocumented bios setting options in your product that have a connection to the memory sub system and data fabric. It should not have been necessary to request that information from a representative of the manufacturer as the settings should have been documented properly in the first place. Even in the rush and uncomfortable position that AMD put you by bring up the launch. It is now more than 2 months after launch and your doco still hasn't caught up. So don't try and bully and be insulting to me to cover up Asus' and/or AMD's own inadequacies. Instead try pushing the ASUS technical writers to engage with their AMD counterparts and produce the doco that they are being paid to write. Not only does it benefit you, It benefits everyone here who understands that component latency is not a product of some sort of "Magic".
> 
> I'm sorry assuming that you had some knowledge of your own and embarrassing you by asking about something that falls outside of the contents of a Company Knowledgebase. It has not been my intention to show you or anyone else up and have them lose face. You seem to be good at doing that all by yourself.
Click to expand...

Raja has been more helpful in one line that you have been in all of your walls of text. Sure latency isn't great and might take a few seconds longer unzipping a file. Who cares AMD made a decent CPU and it can kick intels ass at significantly lower speeds in some scenarios http://hwbot.org/submission/3561220_
You've been told numerous times but the only thing you have proven is you know how to run your mouth.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobertuSI*
> 
> Does the 9945 gain better memory frequencies and timings? Just asking because I'm currently struggeling to get my F4-3200C14D-16GTZR kit running at 3466MHz 14-14-14-14-34 1T. 2T is running stable though.


Yep... I fought 9943 for hours, it booted first time on 9945... seriously.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Yep... I fought 9943 for hours, it booted first time on 9945... seriously.


I gave up on 9943 but everyone is telling me to try 9945 but id love to know the difference between em both to know which to try. My 1107 is perfectly fine and stable, ill randomly get an f9 after a couple days and will need 2 tries then retrains just fine.


----------



## Gadfly

Anyone here get the 4266 g.skill 2x8 memory running on the 3600 memory multiplier?

I know there are a good number of people here running that kit.


----------



## oile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EightCores*
> 
> Forgive me for being off topic on this:
> I am truly disappointed in AMD/ASUS. The original hype on the C6H and 1800X promised 3200Mhz DDR4 RAM @ 64GB and CPU overclocking. The promise of overclocking the CUP was misinterpreted by me, and fed by the media as going over the boost clock - I was thinking something like 4.5Ghz and more.
> Ok my mistake on the CPU, but the RAM? Really before Asus released this new board it should have a non-beta bios working and delivering the 3200Mhz RAM - this setting should run on auto.
> And the release of the Wi-Fi edition not good, especially since they will not sell us the parts to upgrade.
> This fall I built a R5E-10 with 128GB of RAM, the Asus board was just about perfect, but this C6H and AMD chip are something else. I can't believe that I preordered the C6H and am still not running it because of trying to sort out what RAM I should buy. I suspect I will get it in the mail tomorrow F4-3200C14Q-64GTZSW (and one person at G.Skill told me that the ram was not Samsung B die, two others said it was) - what a crazy build. Again sorry for the rant.
> I thank poisson21 for his help&#8230;.
> 
> 
> 
> The CPU overclocking is not that bad really if you see what the 1700 can do vs stock speeds. The boost, as i understand is not on all cores so to be able to run [email protected] on all 8 cores is not bad at all.
> And about your RAM complaint, yeah sure it should be able to run every ram at advertised speeds but that is not Asus fault. That one is on AMD and if you followed this thread you'll know that.
> We all know this platform was rushed but it's going in the right direction. I'm perfectly happy with my [email protected] and the 9945 BIOS took my Hynix RAM to the advertised speed of 3200.
> I think that RAM of yours are B-dies. You'll get that to 3200, might have to try different BIOSes and some tweaking but more people here got that kit so search for setups
Click to expand...

Sorry if I bother,
But could you or anybody with Hynix MFR single rank here, post some bios settings screens to reach 3200?
I'd be interested in particular into the complete dram latencies set by the crosshair.
Thank you so much for the help


----------



## ozzyo99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Anyone here get the 4266 g.skill 2x8 memory running on the 3600 memory multiplier?
> 
> I know there are a good number of people here running that kit.


Nope, even on 3466 I can't get low timings stable. 9943.

Currently 3200 14/34/1T and can't be arsed wasting more time for 2% performance until the next round of UEFI.


----------



## Timur Born

Why can I boot using the 3200 strap anywhere between 3200 - 3400 CL14, but I cannot even post using the 3333 strap at all? Timings are very similar, with 3333 being slightly less tight, so maybe it is because of longer refresh times of 3333?

Unfortunately my CPU really doesn't seem to like 3600 MT for stability, neither at CL 15 nor CL 16. So now I am back to trying how far I can push the 3200 strap at CL 14. I may give 3600 another try with even higher Vcore later on.


----------



## dwd504

Is 1.425 vcore with llc 5 safer than 1.45 vcore? I was stable at 1.425 vcore with llc3 but It takes llc 5 to get my hynix chips to 3200mhz (rated 3000). Max I've seen vcore go in stability is 1.48 and it was only for a split second. Running aio h115i and max temps under load are 55-60.


----------



## Johan45

If it we're mine I'd drop 50 MHz on the CPU and try again.


----------



## dwd504

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If it we're mine I'd drop 50 MHz on the CPU and try again.


I'm at exactly 4ghz right now. I can actually drop it to 3975 and run it at 1.4v with llc 3. The real question in my mind is whether ram speed over 3000mhz has any tangible effect in gaming where as every bump on cpu directly correlates to performance improvement. Currently getting a 1760 cinebench score with no bias set.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dwd504*
> 
> Is 1.425 vcore with llc 5 safer than 1.45 vcore? I was stable at 1.425 vcore with llc3 but It takes llc 5 to get my hynix chips to 3200mhz (rated 3000). Max I've seen vcore go in stability is 1.48 and it was only for a split second. Running aio h115i and max temps under load are 55-60.


I'm a bencher and my gamer/htpc runs at 3.9 with cheap 3000 MHz ram it doesn't make a huge difference 24/7


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> I'll make sure to pass on the gospel from Raja to all the people who move data around like the network and WAN\satellite communications, enterprise data storage, banking financial market transactions industry guys that they have all been wrong all these years and that latency has absolutely no impact on high bandwidth data throughput. Do publiclly listed companies like Riverbed, that mitigate high latency communication issues exist on the basis of a fraud?


Maybe you can talk to those industries about how an adjustment of SoC voltage affects latency substantially, too. I'm sure they'll benefit tremendously from the epiphany.


----------



## ibeat117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> I see the same with 2x8GB vs 4x8GB (I have two F4-3200C16D-16GTZB kits); 4x8 runs 3333-16 without crashes and passes Prime95 testing.
> 
> In 7-zip benchmark 4x8 performs ~6% better than 2x8.
> 
> Where is the 64bit vs 128bit per channel info from @ibeat117?
> I can't find much on where the limits are besides https://www.techpowerup.com/231585/amd-ryzen-infinity-fabric-ticks-at-memory-speed
> This raises at least 3 questions:
> whether you should aim to fill all memory slots with Ryzen.
> Does this also mean that current CPU-intensive benchmarks (as Cinebench15) are less relevant to Ryzen and we need to use those which are both CPU _And_ memory-intensive?
> And that recordist overclockers may get an advantage with 4 memory sticks?




Each Module has 64 bit, 2 per Channel make 128 bit


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> @Ramad
> 
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/05/25/community-update-4-lets-talk-dram


thanks for the link... timings will open up in the UEFI in an upcoming update?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Anyone here get the 4266 g.skill 2x8 memory running on the 3600 memory multiplier?
> 
> I know there are a good number of people here running that kit.


yes... with that kit the best I could do (with reasonable voltage... < 1.45V VDIMM) is 3600c16 with bclk 100.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Maybe you can talk to those industries about how SoC voltage affects latency, too. I'm sure they'll benefit tremendously from the epiphany.




you gotta use that Blocked button more often.


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oile*
> 
> Sorry if I bother,
> But could you or anybody with Hynix MFR single rank here, post some bios settings screens to reach 3200?
> I'd be interested in particular into the complete dram latencies set by the crosshair.
> Thank you so much for the help


I didn't really change much. DRAM and DRAM boot voltage is set to 1,4v. Timings are16-16-16-38-75 and Geardown enabled. Didn't do anything with the timings yet. The kit is supposed to run 16-18-18-36-54 at 1,35 V.
This is the CMU16GX4M2C3200C16, not sure if they are MFR. Partnr is H5AN8G8NCFR-TFC, so maybe CFR?









Edit: This is with the 3200 strap, no BCLK stuff going on.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> I didn't really change much. DRAM and DRAM boot voltage is set to 1,4v. Timings are16-16-16-38-75 and Geardown enabled. Didn't do anything with the timings yet. The kit is supposed to run 16-18-18-36-54 at 1,35 V.
> This is the CMU16GX4M2C3200C16, not sure if they are MFR. Partnr is H5AN8G8NCFR-TFC, so maybe CFR?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: This is with the 3200 strap, no BCLK stuff going on.


I run mine at 14-16-16-34 and 1.45 dram/boot Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks for the link... timings will open up in the UEFI in an upcoming update?
> yes... with that kit the best I could do (with reasonable voltage... < 1.45V VDIMM) is 3600c16 with bclk 100.
> 
> 
> you gotta use that Blocked button more often.


Lol, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I run mine at 14-16-16-34 and 1.45 dram/boot Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16


Nice timings! Should try and tighten mine but meh, so tired of rebooting


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Lol, thanks for the reminder.


I just wanted to express my thanks for all the time you spend helping people here. I am sure it is not part of your daily duties @ Asus; and I for one greatly appreciate all that you and @Elmor do for us here.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Wow. Ad hominem, ad calculatum, and strawman attacks all in one message. I believe the original argument was about whether voltage changes would improve processing latency. I interpreted that to mean what voltage "dials" can be turned to minimize latency in the processing. Most of this tirade seems to be unrelated to that point.


Thank you


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I just wanted to express my thanks for all the time you spend helping people hear. I am sure it is not part of your daily duties @ Asus; and I for one greatly appreciate all thar you and @Elmor do for us here.


It's okay. These things happen. The only thing that interests me right now is some of the bugs on our side being patched.


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I just wanted to express my thanks for all the time you spend helping people here. I am sure it is not part of your daily duties @ Asus; and I for one greatly appreciate all that you and @Elmor do for us here.


What Raja and Elmor are doing is great customer service. Might not be what every other company does but they make customers happy. And happy customers comes back







I usually buy Asus stuff, never had issues with it. I'd build a whole PC with Asus components if it was available


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> I'll make sure to pass on the gospel from Raja to all the people who move data around like the network and WAN\satellite communications, enterprise data storage, banking financial market transactions industry guys that they have all been wrong all these years and that latency has absolutely no impact on high bandwidth data throughput. Do publiclly listed companies like Riverbed, that mitigate high latency communication issues exist on the basis of a fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you can talk to those industries about how an adjustment of SoC voltage affects latency substantially, too. I'm sure they'll benefit tremendously from the epiphany.
Click to expand...

your ignorance, combined with your inability to read is mind boggling


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> your ignorance, combined with your inability to read is mind boggling


To understand my stance, you'd need to understand the subject.


----------



## fanboynz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> Nice timings! Should try and tighten mine but meh, so tired of rebooting


Did it work?


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Ad hominem, ad calculatum, and strawman attacks all in one message. I believe the original argument was about whether voltage changes would improve processing latency. I interpreted that to mean what voltage "dials" can be turned to minimize latency in the processing. Most of this tirade seems to be unrelated to that point. Further, following this thread and some others, my perception of this issue is that only by the indirect affect of some higher voltages improving processor and memory stability at higher frequencies is there any voltage effect on latency.
> 
> A clarifying, unemotional, and better mannered comment would be more useful.
Click to expand...

No, The original parts of this conversation were

1. Raja was asked to clarify what settings (which still remain undocumented) were available in the bios thay were involved in supporting the memory subsystem and his response was he wouldn't tell me because he wanted me to have an electrical engineering degree. He is making wrong assumptions about why I asked the question, He is making wrong assumptions about any educational level that I had.

2. He doesn't seem to understand that without being able to boot in the first place there is no latency to measure. The SOC voltage being one example of the many settings that can be tweaked to get memory stable and yes, possibly help with tighter timings, that is only relevant to this platform. Why I would need to discuss AMD SOC voltage with HDS or EMC in tuning a FCoE Fabric that has outside elements interfering with communications and increasing latency is something only he seems to think is relevant.

3. I am supposedly living vicariously through the other members of the forum and am pitiful because I have a desire to help the community to resolve a problem that exists in the platform that ASus appears, at least in public, to be running around in circles with fixed vision only on CAS timings. While they are certainly important, they are not the only things that impact data throughput when running through what the manufacturer of the chip describes as a network on a chip. If they were the only relevant things, then AMD and Intel platforms would be having similar latency results with similar timings settings. Unfortunately are not.

I am also willing to bet that the higher latency numbers has a scientific reason and not a religious one behind them. It just needs someone to find it but that also requires someone to look in the first place which I am quite prepared to do. As it stands, the difficulty in some machines booting at higher ram frequencies together with the unexplained higher loaded latency is possibly tied into a calibration issue with the interconnect from the CCX modules to the data fabric and not be an issue with the ram itself at all. One of the apparently secret PLL adjustments could be an area to look at to solve a timing mismatch created by overclocked components.


----------



## virpz

So, with 9945 there is no way I can set SMT off. Full system power down, S4/5 disabled.
Anybody else ?


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> It's okay. These things happen. The only thing that interests me right now is some of the bugs on our side being patched.


I am really looking forward to the next release. 9943 didn't work at all above 3333, but 9945 has potential. Training and booting is still unstable, warm or cold.

I have noticed that the settings in the amd section under advanced do not register as changes at save and are not retained when training fails and is booted in safe mode.

I also am still looking for some details on the effect of cldo_vddp on memory holes. Changing moves it around, but I have found no pattern to predict how changes to vddp will impact training holes.


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fanboynz*
> 
> Did it work?


Haven't tried, trying to get rid of the horrible coil whine my ROG GTX1080 suddenly decided to produce


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibeat117*
> 
> I hate to interrupt everyones succes, but i have a problem with my DRAM Voltage not sticking to what i set (it always starts with 1.2V). Did this happen to anyoneelse here or is my Voltage regulator dead? Thanks in Advance


I don't know, as far as I can tell there are no voltages sticking to what you set in the bios of the C6H. Vdroops all around


----------



## alucardis666

So it's 5/29... Where's that fabled May update at!?!


----------



## noko59

Tying a single ribbon so to speak around a single box misses the mark. Latency can be traded for smarter prediction and efficiency of memory use. You have to look at work loads and how the cpu handles those work loads. It may turn out a mixed bag as in Intel does better in some things and AMD in others. Focusing on just one or the other and ignoring the rest will never represent or come close to measuring real performance.

As for games Ryzen has shown more then adequate performance to optimize the gaming experience. For example 1000fps compared to 200fps on all available monitors exceeds what is needed to max out the gaming experience. Doesn't matter if you have a cpu that supports 10,000 fps in some gaming test - it would make no difference to the experience. Now if that 200 fps gaming cpu can wipe the floor the 1000fps gaming cpu in many other tasks it would overall become the better cpu for a user. My view.

Latency of Ryzen is not bound to just the memory but also L1 and L2 cache. Is that bad or good? It looks like it depends what workload you have. Just like processing across the data fabric or CCX's, it depends on the workload as well. At times the added L3 and L2 cache with two CCX's will win out over keeping just the processing on one CCX.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> No, The original parts of this conversation were
> 
> 1. Raja was asked to clarify what settings (which still remain undocumented) were available in the bios thay were involved in supporting the memory subsystem and his response was he wouldn't tell me because he wanted me to have an electrical engineering degree. He is making wrong assumptions about why I asked the question, He is making wrong assumptions about any educational level that I had.
> 
> 2. He doesn't seem to understand that without being able to boot in the first place there is no latency to measure. The SOC voltage being one example of the many settings that can be tweaked to get memory stable and yes, possibly help with tighter timings, that is only relevant to this platform. Why I would need to discuss AMD SOC voltage with HDS or EMC in tuning a FCoE Fabric that has outside elements interfering with communications and increasing latency is something only he seems to think is relevant.
> 
> 3. I am supposedly living vicariously through the other members of the forum and am pitiful because I have a desire to help the community to resolve a problem that exists in the platform that ASus appears, at least in public, to be running around in circles with fixed vision only on CAS timings. While they are certainly important, they are not the only things that impact data throughput when running through what the manufacturer of the chip describes as a network on a chip. If they were the only relevant things, then AMD and Intel platforms would be having similar latency results with similar timings settings. Unfortunately are not.
> 
> I am also willing to bet that the higher latency numbers has a scientific reason and not a religious one behind them. It just needs someone to find it but that also requires someone to look in the first place which I am quite prepared to do. As it stands, the difficulty in some machines booting at higher ram frequencies together with the unexplained higher loaded latency is possibly tied into a calibration issue with the interconnect from the CCX modules to the data fabric and not be an issue with the ram itself at all. One of the apparently secret PLL adjustments could be an area to look at to solve a timing mismatch created by overclocked components.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> So it's 5/29... Where's that fabled May update at!?!


I think you may have missed out on the 9943 and 9945 bioses that are out.


----------



## noko59

Well looks like bios 9943 did give me some memory improvements over 1107. I can now use 14-16-16-16-36 vice 16-16-16-16-38 with better measured speeds and stability AT DDR4 3500. Bios 9945 was less stable for me WITH two single rank dims B-Die which was indicated to begin with.

Straps 3333, 3466 and 3600 just gave me worst results as in performance and stability. Strap 3200 with BCLK of 109.4 remains the most optimum so far for this rig.



Bios - 9943
proc_odt - 60ohms
Dram frequency - 3500Mhz
Strap 3200, BCLK 109.4
Timings - 14-16-16-16-36 CR 1T
Geardown disabled
Dram boot voltage - 1.4
Dram voltage - 1.40
SOC voltage - Auto - reads 1.13
tRFC's 350T, 2x Fine 260T, 4x Fine 160T


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I think you may have missed out on the 9943 and 9945 bioses that are out.


Oh was that it then? I thought they weren't running the latest Agesa. 1.0.6 I think?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Oh was that it then? I thought they weren't running the latest Agesa. 1.0.6 I think?


9943 and 9945 are both running AGESA 1.0.0.6. Been out for almost a week and a half.


----------



## Mrimstad

OK, i will start with I AM SORRY.
I tried serch, and i know the answer is in here somewhere. but tbh the thread is now longer than my patience.

I have been fine with stock tbh, and it has suited me fine.
Happy as pig in poop when this latest beta bios (9945) made me able to run hynix mfr at rated.
Altough i see more and mroe of you pushing this memory further aswell. (wish i knew how to)

Though i saw some significant improvements to cpu dependant games trough ocing the cpu.
and now i just cant lett it be








So, when we talk vcore, where are the numbers im looking for?
with cpu voltage sett to auto it says 1.416 in bios. My bios always says more than what i sett. (dram at 1.35 vill give me 1.417 for instance)
I have now booted with 3.8 ghz sett trough p-states.
and if i look at core voltage (svi2) that never exceeds 1.35 wich i think must be fine?
But vcore read from hwinfo/cpu-z says 1.439 at max? wich one is the one that actualy makes sence?


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> 9943 and 9945 are both running AGESA 1.0.0.6. Been out for almost a week and a half.


Hmm... Still can't run my kit at spec with 9945... Disappointing.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Usually its the opposite problem. Restarting should work but cold boot doesn't. Are you sure you're stable with that SOC voltage? In my experience the restarting resetting meant that I needed higher SOC voltage.


Set your CLDO_VDDP to "80".


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Hmm... Still can't run my kit at spec with 9945... Disappointing.


And it is very likely that you never will... at least not on this first generation of Ryzen. I don't think the physical IMC is capable to running a large majority of kits at "spec"


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> And it is very likely that you never will... at least not on this first generation of Ryzen. I don't think the physical IMC is capable to running a large majority of kits at "spec"


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Set your CLDO_VDDP to "80".


I don't believe CLDO_VDDP helps you stabilize. It helps you use memory speeds that are in your CPU's memory hole.

ProcODT did help me somewhat to reach 3600mhz memory and the reboot issues, but it still took SOC @ 1.2v, which I did not want to use 24/7. I'm settling for 3466 16-16-16-36-2T and SOC @ 1.1v. This has passed GSAT 2 hours. This is with 32gb (4x8gb). I did not test if I could reach 3600mhz with only 2 sticks which I have a feeling would take less SOC.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> And it is very likely that you never will... at least not on this first generation of Ryzen. I don't think the physical IMC is capable to running a large majority of kits at "spec"


THE main reason I am waiting for either 14nm+ or 7nm chips, which one or the other should be available before the end of the year. Its never been really good to go with the very first batches of a completely new consumer product. I usually like to wait for the consumers to beta test these before I jump onto revision 2.0, haha









14nm+ and revised Ryzen is actually much sooner than we all think, I am guessing August or Sept this year, if not sooner.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> THE main reason I am waiting for either 14nm+ or 7nm chips, which one or the other should be available before the end of the year. Its never been really good to go with the very first batches of a completely new consumer product. I usually like to wait for the consumers to beta test these before I jump onto revision 2.0, haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14nm+ and revised Ryzen is actually much sooner than we all think, I am guessing August or Sept this year, if not sooner.


Are you talking about Threadripper (16 cores) or Pinnacle Ridge (Zen 2)? Pinnacle Ridge should be the official replacement for Ryzen Summit Ridge 1700/1800 products and that's early 2018 at the earliest. Threadripper should be out this year though, but I'll bet Pinnacle Ridge will not be.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> THE main reason I am waiting for either 14nm+ or 7nm chips, which one or the other should be available before the end of the year. Its never been really good to go with the very first batches of a completely new consumer product. I usually like to wait for the consumers to beta test these before I jump onto revision 2.0, haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14nm+ and revised Ryzen is actually much sooner than we all think, I am guessing August or Sept this year, if not sooner.


The HEDT 16 core CPU's will be out in August or September.

The Ryzen+/Ryzen2 will be Q2/Q3 2018 as the new process will not be available until then.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I don't believe CLDO_VDDP helps you stabilize. It helps you use memory speeds that are in your CPU's memory hole.
> 
> ProcODT did help me somewhat to reach 3600mhz memory and the reboot issues, but it still took SOC @ 1.2v, which I did not want to use 24/7. I'm settling for 3466 16-16-16-36-2T and SOC @ 1.1v. This has passed GSAT 2 hours. This is with 32gb (4x8gb). I did not test if I could reach 3600mhz with only 2 sticks which I have a feeling would take less SOC.


I agree, My bad, I thought you meant you could not train 3600 and boot.

I too am having a lot of problems running 3600 with any stability, 1 or 2 sticks. 1T GD, or 2T (2T is worse for stability for me thus far vs. 1T w/ GD).

My 24/7 is looking pretty similar to yours:

3466 16-16-16-16-36, 1T w/ GD, passed HCI with 1100% coverage with zero errors, 1.1 SOC, 1.36 vdimm, both 2x8GB and 4x8GB

I am testing

3570 (3466 x 103 bclk) at 16-16-16-16-36 1T/GD @ 1.12 soc, 1.36 vdim in 2x8GB right now.


----------



## Timur Born

Same thing here: I cannot get 3600 100% stable at CL 15 or CL 16. This likely is a limitation of my CPU.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Well looks like bios 9943 did give me some memory improvements over 1107. I can now use 14-16-16-16-36 vice 16-16-16-16-38 with better measured speeds and stability AT DDR4 3500. Bios 9945 was less stable for me WITH two single rank dims B-Die which was indicated to begin with.
> 
> Straps 3333, 3466 and 3600 just gave me worst results as in performance and stability. Strap 3200 with BCLK of 109.4 remains the most optimum so far for this rig.
> 
> 
> 
> Bios - 9943
> proc_odt - 60ohms
> Dram frequency - 3500Mhz
> Strap 3200, BCLK 109.4
> Timings - 14-16-16-16-36 CR 1T
> Geardown disabled
> Dram boot voltage - 1.4
> Dram voltage - 1.40
> SOC voltage - Auto - reads 1.13
> tRFC's 350T, 2x Fine 260T, 4x Fine 160T


Nice!!

What memory is that?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Same thing here: I cannot get 3600 100% stable at CL 15 or CL 16. This likely is a limitation of my CPU.


Praz got it stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> [email protected] 1.15v---BIOS 9943---HCI---1450%---F4-3600C15D-16GTZ


----------



## Kukielka

Hey there!
Currently stable with my 1700x at 4GhZ, 1,39v Core, 1,19v Soc and 3200MhZ Dram.
I use a custom watercooling setup, which means I should still be able to hit good temperatures. (420, 240, 2x 120 Rad)
However I still have the +20°C added due to the Ryzen offset. Is there any possibility to get rid of this offset? It's really annoying that my fan software is ramping up the fans every now and then.

Edit: I'm running BIOS 1201.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Hi all, long time lurker here.

First of all I'd like to just say thanks to so many people in this thread, especially @elmor, for all the help, insight and general info on this platform. Top lads! (and ladies?)

Secondly. Anyone managed to get 4x8GB SR Hynix MFR @ 3200MHz with BIOS 9945? If so, can you please share your RAM related settings? Currently at 2933MHz 14,14,14,14,30,1T.

I can run 3200MHz 14,14,14,14,34,1T with 2x8GB with ease. Just trying to aim the same with 4x8GB.


----------



## gupsterg

Welcome RossiOCUK







.

@elmor @[email protected] @Praz

BIG THANKS for 9943







. 2x R7 1700 stomped 3466MHz on pre-ordered/launch C6H







. 3508MHz achieved on one as well, plan to work on other some more







. Upto 3466MHz both CPU so far no cold boot issues (ie power on from shutdown with power active to PSU).


----------



## Zamoldac

I played a little with my 1700 last night using 9945 bios, managed to get 3644Mhz 16-16-16-36-2T on my Gskill 3466 cl16 2x8 kit (samsung b-die) CPU was @4.01 /1.42v didnt stress test it too much but this new agesa update seeems to be working. I was able to score 1786 points in CB







.

Also i was able to boot into windows @4.1Ghz 1.45v - this didn't work at all before, didn't even post @ 4.1 on 1002.

Can't wait for the official release, hoping for 4.0 with 3600 cl15 _(fingers crossed)_.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Ad hominem, ad calculatum, and strawman attacks all in one message. I believe the original argument was about whether voltage changes would improve processing latency. I interpreted that to mean what voltage "dials" can be turned to minimize latency in the processing. Most of this tirade seems to be unrelated to that point. Further, following this thread and some others, my perception of this issue is that only by the indirect affect of _some_ higher voltages improving processor and memory stability at higher _frequencies_ is there any voltage effect on latency.
> 
> A clarifying, unemotional, and better mannered comment would be more useful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, The original parts of this conversation were
> 
> 1. Raja was asked to clarify what settings (which still remain undocumented) were available in the bios thay were involved in supporting the memory subsystem and his response was he wouldn't tell me because he wanted me to have an electrical engineering degree. He is making wrong assumptions about why I asked the question, He is making wrong assumptions about any educational level that I had.
> 
> 2. He doesn't seem to understand that without being able to boot in the first place there is no latency to measure. The SOC voltage being one example of the many settings that can be tweaked to get memory stable and yes, possibly help with tighter timings, that is only relevant to this platform. Why I would need to discuss AMD SOC voltage with HDS or EMC in tuning a FCoE Fabric that has outside elements interfering with communications and increasing latency is something only he seems to think is relevant.
> 
> 3. I am supposedly living vicariously through the other members of the forum and am pitiful because I have a desire to help the community to resolve a problem that exists in the platform that ASus appears, at least in public, to be running around in circles with fixed vision only on CAS timings. While they are certainly important, they are not the only things that impact data throughput when running through what the manufacturer of the chip describes as a network on a chip. If they were the only relevant things, then AMD and Intel platforms would be having similar latency results with similar timings settings. Unfortunately are not.
> 
> I am also willing to bet that the higher latency numbers has a scientific reason and not a religious one behind them. It just needs someone to find it but that also requires someone to look in the first place which I am quite prepared to do. As it stands, the difficulty in some machines booting at higher ram frequencies together with the unexplained higher loaded latency is possibly tied into a calibration issue with the interconnect from the CCX modules to the data fabric and not be an issue with the ram itself at all. One of the apparently secret PLL adjustments could be an area to look at to solve a timing mismatch created by overclocked components.
Click to expand...

Because you addressed me directly, gtbtk, I will make an exception to Praz' useful advice and respond with some suggestions, in no particular order.


Your polemical style of writing, which even leaks through your comments above, can be entertaining in forums devoted to, say, attacking politicians, but is out of place here.
The intransigent novitiate receives the most beatings.
Monomania should be avoided, lest it become an end in itself.
All systems, and systems of systems, whether a CPU, a PC, or an F-35 Lightening II are defined, designed, and manufactured on the basis of trade-offs, not all of which are in the public view. These include trades among and within performance, cost, manufacturability, testability, reliability, etc. If you don't like the resulting point selected in the Ryzen trade-space, it is valid to complain about it to AMD, but not to ASUS.
Almost everything related to fabric and inter L-level communication are the responsibility of AMD, not ASUS, so attacking ASUS on this point is misguided.
Latency causes are certainly known to the chip design engineers, and are likely also known to a wide range of other people, many of whom are constrained by NDAs from instructing any of us on the subject.
The Ryzen architecture is different from Intel architectures, and likely has different _irreducible_ latencies of various sorts. I doubt that anything done _external_ to the Ryzen package can strongly affect this.
ASUS products, such as Aura software, or details of the C6H BIOS, are valid targets for complaint to ASUS the corporation. Asus employees are not required to agree with you, nor, in general, would such an agreement be binding on the corporation.
You can find a deeper level of technical detail in the thread at Anandtech's forum called "Ryzen Strictly Technical."
In any case, it should be obvious after 17k plus messages here that there is considerable success running and overclocking (at least by AMD's definition) the system comprising the CPU, memory, and C6H motherboard. While this particular thread is weak in reports of how the resulting system devastated the gamer battlefield, I don't doubt that acceptable performance is being achieved. Would 40ns be better than 70ns? Probably so in some computing spaces, but we don't yet have a good feel for how much better. Phoronix Test Suite results suggest that Ryzen performance holds its own against many Intel solutions, at least when running Linux.
I doubt that I can help you further, beyond what I have published here for general use, or may publish for general use in the future.
In closing, I'll use a word sometimes borrowed by English speakers that has a suitable degree of finality, even if this aspect is not well known outside Japan

Sayonara


----------



## ozzyo99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Because you addressed me directly, gtbtk, I will make an exception to Praz' useful advice and respond with some suggestions, in no particular order.


Can we all please focus on the task at hand? Block people you disagree with abhorrently.

@Praz and anybody else running 3600+, could you (re)type your settings please?

Ignore the trolls, it detracts from a useful resource and when you bite they'll keep posting.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Praz got it stable.


Three things to mention here:

- Praz' CPU is not my CPU.









- Praz uses 3600C15 dimms, which are the lowest latency dimms available.

- Praz tested for memory stability via Memtest, I test for CPU + memory stability via ITB/Linpack AVX.


----------



## Timur Born

I am currently testing 3392-CL14 using the 3200 strap and a high tFAW. One thing I noticed is that tRFC_Pb increased from the strap's normal value of 9 T (tested both at 3200 and 3600 MT) to 13 T, which is an increase from 56 ns to 76 ns at 3392. Next reboot I will check if this is linked to tFAW or not.


----------



## gupsterg

3466MHz is utter limit I can use IBT AVX. 3333MHz on other CPU showed it needed a bump in VCORE & SOC to pass IBT AVX vs GSAT/Y-Cruncher. This CPU has not for 3333MHz, 3466MHz is highlighting those will need a bump for IBT AVX pass like other CPU.

I have sort of decided I'm gonna tweak 3333MHz the max I can then assess performance in various apps, etc. As this strap/MHz has only needed SOC 1V, am using C14 with DDR 1.375V (not tried 1.35V with it yet but maybe able to snag). This strap/RAM MHz/CPU OC of 3.8GHz has headroom on voltages if needed for tighter timings. So far I have made 3333MHz use 2400MHz sub timings. For example tRC has come down from 78 to 57.



This latest beta of AIDA64 seems to have the wildest variations run to run in some results. The CB15 bias run may have instability. I know my other CPU I can not enable CB15 bias at all even on lower straps/MHz it will just go Q-Code 8 at OS load. Where as this CPU I have tested 2133MHz to 3333MHz with no issue for OS/benches, not stability tested it with set.

Below is 3466MHz 16-15-15-15-36-1T, I believe at the time with GD/PD/BGS enabled. I will retest. To confirm that indeed 3333MHz C14 1T GD/PD/BGS off with 2400MHz strap timings is closing in on 3466MHz.


----------



## Timur Born

At least you can even use the 3333 strap, for reasons unknown I cannot use this strap on 9943.


----------



## gupsterg

You played with CLDO_VDDP?

3rd CPU when "strap jumping" had "hole" at only 3200MHz, tested to 3600MHz,

2nd CPU when "strap jumping" had "hole" at 3333MHz, 3466MHz, 3600MHz, adjusting that solved it.

My definition of hole is differing from The Stilt's







, as my knowledge / testing differs as well







.

CLDO_VDDP "tweaking" also resolved any cold boot issues (ie PSU active when shutdown rig) for 3200MHz+ on both CPUs, except 3600MHz







.


----------



## Timur Born

Yes, I can use the 3200 strap + BCLK perfectly well after tunings CLDO_VDDP for the memory hole, but the 3333 strap keeps failing to post.

I checked lowering tFW vs. tRFC_Pb, and indeed lowering tFAW lowered tRFC_Pb down from 13 to 10. So there seems to be a correlation.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Nice!!
> 
> What memory is that?


G.SKILL TridentZ Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 Model F4-3200C14D-16GTZKW

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232407

Thanks


----------



## gupsterg

@Timur Born

My process of setting CLDO_VDDP has "evolved" from initial testing with 3rd CPU vs 2nd CPU.

For example on 2nd CPU I did this.

i) CLDO_VDDP [Auto], "Strap jump" all work except 3333MHz+.

ii) adjust CLDO_VDDP, on repost enter UEFI and reset rig.

iii) "Strap jump" from 2800MHz onwards again, 3200MHz failed, assumed I had cleared the "hole" now with set CLDO_VDDP. Due to the Q-Code F9 CLDO_VDDP has been reset, so resetup profile, redo CLDO_VDDP, "Strap jump" again, omit going to 3200MHz and go to 3333MHz and all good.

I have also found it is best to have SOC / BGS, etc set as you want for the memory hole setup prior to CLDO_VDDP tweak to resolve hole. As I have seen if say I setup CLDO_VDDP with BGS [Auto/Enabled] then when I disable the same value will not work. Changing SOC after CLDO_VDDP has been more forgiving, varying BGS was insta Q-Code F9. Changing timings does not seem to affect the process of tweaking CLDO_VDDP, but some settings for RAM do.


----------



## ibeat117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> I don't know, as far as I can tell there are no voltages sticking to what you set in the bios of the C6H. Vdroops all around


I think it was the fuse or so because i unplugged the Power Cable and it was okay after that


----------



## Xzow

Can someone explain DOCP profiles to me and what is the difference between DRAM ratio like 1866 2133 2400 and the actual frequency you get?
Not sure what I'm supposed to select in that section of the google doc if my frequency isn't one of the ones in the list.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> iii) "Strap jump" from 2800MHz onwards again, 3200MHz failed, assumed I had cleared the "hole" now with set CLDO_VDDP. Due to the Q-Code F9 CLDO_VDDP has been reset, so resetup profile, redo CLDO_VDDP, "Strap jump" again, omit going to 3200MHz and go to 3333MHz and all good.


I tried lots of voltages and none got me the 3333 strap. I would also expect that the same voltage that allows the 3200 strap + BLCK to reach a certain frequency then also allows the 3333 strap to reach the very same frequency. But, alas, it is not so.


----------



## MuddyPaws

hey great thread, and you guys can do this if you put your frustrations aside for one min, the knowledge in here is impeccable but frustration runs high. good luck guys in solving this issue. peace to all clockers and hair pullers.


----------



## DDMM1517

ASUS X399 ROG ZENITH EXTREME ！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！


----------



## ibeat117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDMM1517*
> 
> ASUS X399 ROG ZENITH EXTREME ！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


And the Pins are already bent


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibeat117*
> 
> And the Pins are already bent


I saw that as well, did they go the Intel route and have the pins in the socket now ***.


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDMM1517*
> 
> ASUS X399 ROG ZENITH EXTREME ！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！


The above board and this one must be prototypes.... i.e... eprom bios sockets???


----------



## ibeat117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I saw that as well, did they go the Intel route and have the pins in the socket now ***.


AMD did that already by taking X370 and X399 names for them self


----------



## gtbtk

I really don't get this attitude of arguing in favor of maintaining second rate performance when for the sake of some investigation, you may not have to. People had exactly the same attitude about the gtx 1070 Micron memory bug

The performance issues is not just about gaming. That is just one workload that makes it easy to demonstrate the performance impact. Try running something that does compression like 7zip or winrar. that is a 20-30% performance hit.

Windows 10 is doing memory compression on the fly to avoid paging memory out to disk, giving you a double whammy hit on performance. I suspect that is probably the reason why Windows 10 is not as efficient in benchmarks as windows 7.

Nvidia boast about their drivers doing colour compression to improve GPU performance. The Drivers are accessing system memory to do that.

Databases rely on high performance memory

Virtualization suffers from High latency. These R7 Chips are 8 core CPUs that are ideally suited to function in that role.

They are just a few things that rely on memory IO to achieve a particular workload. All of it impacts performance. This is an overclocking website where everyone wants as much free performance as they can get. Why argue to leave some on the table?

There is an as yet unidentified flaw/maladjustment/undiscovered tuning issue/reason that is causing Ryzen cpus to expend more cycles waiting for a memory response than CPUs that it is being compared with. It is not the memory chips themselves, It is the bit in between the Dimms and the CPU/GPU which is the Data Fabric that is the least understood part of this new architecture. Everything is reliant on it including the communication to the system RAM. There is a reason why sometimes memory just wont boot with xmp settings that is not consistent between different machines, no-one has found the reason yet. odds are that the reason for the poor latency is likely connected to the unreliable boot with memory settings.

When it is working, Ryzen Cache Latency is competitive with Intel processors in terms of latency only starting to drop off at about the 6mb as the L3 Cache overflows to system memory. L3 Cache with is also utilized by the Ryzen featured SOC/AI/branch prediction memory requirements. Granted thread switching does impact performance slightly but worst case, it is 12.5% of thread switches if they are truely random. I believe that the scheduler is smart enough to reduce the need for that and if you resolve the issue causing the memory latency, that is reduced in impact as well.



Quote:



> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Tying a single ribbon so to speak around a single box misses the mark. Latency can be traded for smarter prediction and efficiency of memory use. You have to look at work loads and how the cpu handles those work loads. It may turn out a mixed bag as in Intel does better in some things and AMD in others. Focusing on just one or the other and ignoring the rest will never represent or come close to measuring real performance.
> 
> As for games Ryzen has shown more then adequate performance to optimize the gaming experience. For example 1000fps compared to 200fps on all available monitors exceeds what is needed to max out the gaming experience. Doesn't matter if you have a cpu that supports 10,000 fps in some gaming test - it would make no difference to the experience. Now if that 200 fps gaming cpu can wipe the floor the 1000fps gaming cpu in many other tasks it would overall become the better cpu for a user. My view.
> 
> Latency of Ryzen is not bound to just the memory but also L1 and L2 cache. Is that bad or good? It looks like it depends what workload you have. Just like processing across the data fabric or CCX's, it depends on the workload as well. At times the added L3 and L2 cache with two CCX's will win out over keeping just the processing on one CCX.


----------



## kaseki

Well, this hookup establishes a new meaning for the term 'bootstrap.' It appears that the board's USB power is being used to turn on the board.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> The above board and this one must be prototypes.... i.e... eprom bios sockets???


It's a socket for two NVMe drives:



Very nice solution, if you ask me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> It's a socket for two NVMe drives:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice solution, if you ask me.


DIMM2 is already present on the z270 Apex. I run a NVMe raid 0 on it.. very fast!








hard to see in this pic (on my phone)


----------



## FlanK3r

this board will be awesome


----------



## madweazl

Had some time to do some poking and prodding in regard to CLDO-VDDP today.

These settings have been pretty forgiving in the past so I used them to find some successful training windows:

SOC 1.156
DRAM 1.45
DRAM boot 1.45
16-16-16-36

BCLK 100 was used for all testing

3200 trained at 949-979
3333 trained at 946-953
3466 trained at 904-922

Dropping SOC to 1.1

3466 trained at 886-916

The training window shifted slightly but also grew considerably larger. I haven't done any stability testing with any of this yet so I have no idea if picking something right in the middle of the window provides any better results than something at the edges. I haven't test SOC @ 1.1 with any other straps at this point so I cant say if they exhibit similar shifts (I suspect so).

3600 trained once at 871 (SOC 1.156) but I haven't been able to get it to train again since.

Couple observations from this morning:

1) A successful POST was not necessary at a specific CLDO setting to move on to the next CLDO setting. Example, if 917-920 worked but I failed at 916, I didn't have to jump back to 917 before trying 918. You can continue moving until you find something that does work. For 3466 (SOC 1.156), I started at 946 and didn't get a successful train until 922 (testing 3mv increments along the way).

2) If the PC shut down after saving the setting in BIOS and hitting reset, the CLDO setting failed every attempt.

Back to testing...


----------



## icyeye

can someone explain me why mine old hd 7950 runing only @ x8 3.0 instead x16 3.0 in first pci slot? thanks!


----------



## N3Cr0Cr0W

Do you have a card in the second x16 slot?


----------



## vAro

Hey guys,

I ran into a little problem this morning: Im on the 1201 Bios right now and still facing some problems with the F4-3200C14D-16GTZR memory kit. Currently running them at 2.667 MHz, CL14. Waiting for a final release of the alpha/beta versions of 9943/5

Was checking the memory with CPU-Z and there were some faulty and also hidden information, so I was double-checking with Thaiphoon Burner and got a CRC error for both sticks. After I ran it another time it was all okay, no CRC error anymore and also CPU-Z was displaying everything correctly. ***? Is this normal? I heard that some spds got corrupted by Aura/other RGB control software. So I never used any kind of these software, running the LEDs at default and waiting for fresh Aura sync release.

Is my RAM corrupted or not, Are there other indicators, Anyone facing the same problem? Thanks upfront!


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3Cr0Cr0W*
> 
> Do you have a card in the second x16 slot?


nope. only this one. i just reverted to 1001 bios and same thing.i don't known is it related to bios, graphic card or something else??


----------



## virpz

So, is ASUS dropping support for this board already ?


----------



## ibeat117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> DIMM2 is already present on the z270 Apex. I run a NVMe raid 0 on it.. very fast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hard to see in this pic (on my phone)


smells like burnt VRM


----------



## T800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kukielka*
> 
> Hey there!
> Currently stable with my 1700x at 4GhZ, 1,39v Core, 1,19v Soc and 3200MhZ Dram.
> I use a custom watercooling setup, which means I should still be able to hit good temperatures. (420, 240, 2x 120 Rad)
> However I still have the +20°C added due to the Ryzen offset. Is there any possibility to get rid of this offset? It's really annoying that my fan software is ramping up the fans every now and then.
> 
> Edit: I'm running BIOS 1201.


I have custom water cooling setup too with 4xEK Coolstream PE-360 radiators. All my Qfan profiles are set to silent in BIOS and my dual D5 serial setup is set max %50 RPM in BIOS. I have a 1800X overclocked to 4000MHz with 1.41250V core, LLC: Level 3 and SOC: 1.075V. I saw the max temps while running Intel Burn Test but the fans are loud because of fan profile is based on Tctl reading. I wish this +20C thing will be taken care of.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> So, is ASUS dropping support for this board already ?


Nobody is supporting any board while at Computex









Plus, the TR4 is a different socket, this doesn't mean support for the C6H is being dropped...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibeat117*
> 
> smells like burnt VRM


lol - nah.. just needs air flow.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> So, is ASUS dropping support for this board already ?


Why would they?


----------



## Typhaeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> nope. only this one. i just reverted to 1001 bios and same thing.i don't known is it related to bios, graphic card or something else??


Had the same problem before updating my BIOS to one of the earlier 2T versions posted, whereupon the GPU mysteriously started to report at 16x native again.

Unfortunately, it now won't output refresh rates past 90hz, 60 if Freesync is disabled.

Nothing I've tried to fix the problem has worked yet, but I'll let you know if I find anything out.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> So, is ASUS dropping support for this board already ?


No way, but with Computex 2017 starting today, Elmor told everyone a day or two before 9943/9945 was posted that he would be very busy with preparation for it and would not be around very much.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Nobody is supporting any board while at Computex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, the TR4 is a different socket, this doesn't mean support for the C6H is being dropped...


To add to that, there are different tiers of products. Threadripper is a step up from Ryzen R7, but in no way obsoletes Ryzen. Mind you, those buying a Ryzen R3 already look at the R7 as a higher tier of product, and it wouldn't be unheard of for there to be different sockets for a low-tier processor vs. the high tier products(though AMD tries to avoid that when possible). It would actually be interesting if AMD had some sort of adapter that would allow an AM4 socket processor to work in a X399 motherboard.


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Nobody is supporting any board while at Computex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, the TR4 is a different socket, this doesn't mean support for the C6H is being dropped...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Why would they?


I don't know.
At this point of May we should have a capable bios and drivers.
I am still running a buggy beta bios and can't make any use of DTS because there are no updated drivers from asus while pretty much all the other manufacturers have done both, better bios and updated audio drivers.


----------



## Timur Born

Here is a corrected version of the memory strap vs. timing list at 3600 MT. I corrected colors of tRTP and tCKE to be user modifable (now black instead of red).



I also compared the 2400 strap vs. 3200 strap at 3363/3366 MT CL14, setting all user modifiable timings of the 3200 strap to match the 2400 strap. Read speeds are virtually the same and latency of the 2400 strap is about 1 ns faster (68 ns) than the 3200 strap (69 ns). So the remaining timings that cannot be changed seem to have minimum impact between the two straps (for reads and latency).


----------



## Pilotasso

So, is it safe to bet that we'll get the official 1.0.0.6 AGESA BIOS tomorrow?


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> So, is it safe to bet that we'll get the official 1.0.0.6 AGESA BIOS tomorrow?


I would figure in another week or two for the next beta of 1.0.0.6. You can't expect them to release BIOS updates when the team has been focused on Computex and getting demos ready.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> I don't know.
> At this point of May we should have a capable bios and drivers.
> I am still running a buggy beta bios and can't make any use of DTS because there are no updated drivers from asus while pretty much all the other manufacturers have done both, better bios and updated audio drivers.


CH6 is still the best AM4 board on the market. I wouldn't get so discouraged. The grass is not greener on the other side. Remember, this platform as a whole is only 3 months old, and both AMD and board partners are still at work.

Edit: Also, my buddy has an MSI Titanium. Trust me, he is NOT better off than me.


----------



## hotstocks

I finally decided that my, and our, goal for memory should not be 3600 mhz or higher. While I can achieve 3580-3608 with a good kit, the
timings needed to do this are 16 2T geardown and a lot of voltage. However achieving 3466 at C14 1T and under 1.4v is far easier. Also
from my limited testing, 3466 C14 1T is faster than 3600 C16 2T. I just don't think the IMC can handle 3600 or higher easy or at all and it
seems foolish to crank up volts to 1.5v and loosen timings just to get 133 more mhz. If anyone has done benches (mainly for 1080p games)
for these two speed levels please post your results, I would be very interested, I just don't have many games with built in benchmark programs.
But latency and bandwith tests are about the same.


----------



## bluej511

This is pretty neat. Going to give it a go at the benchmark and see what happens.

https://www.pcinvasion.com/rise-tomb-raider-pc-patch-boosts-ryzen-cpu-performance


----------



## finalheaven

https://www.hardocp.com/article/2017/05/26/definitive_amd_ryzen_7_realworld_gaming_guide

I wonder how much difference it would have made if they used at least 3200mhz memory. For 7700k, they used 3600mhz memory.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> This is pretty neat. Going to give it a go at the benchmark and see what happens.
> 
> https://www.pcinvasion.com/rise-tomb-raider-pc-patch-boosts-ryzen-cpu-performance


Already did that









Before the Ryzen patch









After the Ryzen patch









At 720p Dx12 very high preset so the only bottleneck can be the CPU.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Already did that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the Ryzen patch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the Ryzen patch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 720p Dx12 very high preset so the only bottleneck can be the CPU.


wow... what a huge difference. repped!

Also, looks like Elmor is busy overclocking intel chips.

http://wccftech.com/intel-core-i9-7900x-oced-5-7ghz-breaks-cinebench-r15-11-5-world-records/


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> CH6 is still the best AM4 board on the market. I wouldn't get so discouraged. The grass is not greener on the other side. Remember, this platform as a whole is only 3 months old, and both AMD and board partners are still at work.
> 
> Edit: Also, my buddy has an MSI Titanium. Trust me, he is NOT better off than me.


I had the Prime X370, Taichi and C6H now.
I can say that right now the Taichi is by far my favorite board bios/oc wise. C6H needs more vcore and more LLC and is still really not that stable. What asus has achieved with the 9945 the Taichi has had more than a month ago. Sure the C6H has more tunning options but then all that doesn't matter if they are buggy as it gets. Cmon, the C6H right now can't ( 9945 ) even properly OC with SMT off.

Now, the only reason I got the C6H over the Taichi is because of it's audio capabilities. But then what is that if you don't even have a working driver for such said features.

The MSI titanium is one league bellow, one of the most milked "enthusiast" boards in a long time.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> wow... what a huge difference. repped!
> 
> Also, looks like Elmor is busy overclocking intel chips.
> 
> http://wccftech.com/intel-core-i9-7900x-oced-5-7ghz-breaks-cinebench-r15-11-5-world-records/


Awesome, the pace picks up again. Can't wait for him to get his hands on a threadripper as well or rather seeing the results of that, probably had his hands all over one already


----------



## Mitzrael777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Anyone here get the 4266 g.skill 2x8 memory running on the 3600 memory multiplier?
> 
> I know there are a good number of people here running that kit.


i do


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitzrael777*
> 
> i do


Hello

Please post a screenshot showing stability at 3600. Just minutes ago in a different thread you stated you had 3466 somewhat stable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitzrael777*
> 
> I am currently running stable, 3466 CL14 2T
> 
> BIOS 9945
> 
> 3466
> 14-14-14-14-34 2T
> procODT 60
> RAM 1.375 volts
> SOC 1.150
> Ram Boot 1.45 volts
> Gear down disabled
> 
> Run perfectly stable, sometimes have cold boot returning to 2133 but rarely.


----------



## Mitzrael777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Please post a screenshot showing stability at 3600. Just minutes ago in a different thread you stated you had 3466 somewhat stable.


No it was not about 3600 strap sorry, bad reading and wrong post, it was for having the 4266 Mhz Gskill ram, just having 3466 mhz for now working on the 3600 as soon as i get back from work


----------



## gupsterg

@Timur Born

3.8_3333_C14_Tweakd_setting.txt 19k .txt file


Only settings missing out of the txt besides PState 0 OC FID:-

BankGroupSwap: [Disabled]
CLDO_VDDP: [937mV]

Nice increase in AIDA64/GSAT memory speeds







. Passed 1hr GSAT, gonna leave it on a overnighter before doing fresh W7/W10C on SSDs. Surprised I haven't needed to do "fresh" images so far in all the testing of "iffy" OCs resulting in stopcodes, etc







.





*** edit ***

reuploaded AIDA64/GSAT compare image as had a error in 3333MHz with 2800MHz GSAT speed result


----------



## harrysun

I got my setup http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/17500#post_26122758 stable.

I'm using this DDR4 kit G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 2x16GB (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ) at @DDR4-3066 CL14-14-14-34-63-2T 1.375V CPU [email protected] right now. It's a dual rank Samsumg B-die kit. Can I get it clocked higher and which of my settings should be tuned as next to get it higher?


----------



## toxick

3733MHz, just one module of ram.


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhaeon*
> 
> Had the same problem before updating my BIOS to one of the earlier 2T versions posted, whereupon the GPU mysteriously started to report at 16x native again.
> 
> Unfortunately, it now won't output refresh rates past 90hz, 60 if Freesync is disabled.
> 
> Nothing I've tried to fix the problem has worked yet, but I'll let you know if I find anything out.


can u tell me which BIOS do u use to get 16x working?


----------



## y0bailey

Alright, I'm getting way too old and I don't have the patience for this overclocking stuff like I did 10 years ago.

The sheer amount of settings needed to find the DDR sweet spot is getting out of hand. Has anyone started compiling a list of specific memory modules and what settings they are using to get stable (In a nice google doc or something similar)?

I really don't have the desire to put in the legwork like I used to, so I would love to just copy someones settings for my specific ram (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16)


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Alright, I'm getting way too old and I don't have the patience for this overclocking stuff like I did 10 years ago.
> 
> The sheer amount of settings needed to find the DDR sweet spot is getting out of hand. Has anyone started compiling a list of specific memory modules and what settings they are using to get stable (In a nice google doc or something similar)?
> 
> I really don't have the desire to put in the legwork like I used to, so I would love to just copy someones settings for my specific ram (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16)


Tell me about it....I'm getting too old for this *****...


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> I had the Prime X370, Taichi and C6H now.
> I can say that right now the Taichi is by far my favorite board bios/oc wise. C6H needs more vcore and more LLC and is still really not that stable. What asus has achieved with the 9945 the Taichi has had more than a month ago. Sure the C6H has more tunning options but then all that doesn't matter if they are buggy as it gets. Cmon, the C6H right now can't ( 9945 ) even properly OC with SMT off.
> 
> Now, the only reason I got the C6H over the Taichi is because of it's audio capabilities. But then what is that if you don't even have a working driver for such said features.
> 
> The MSI titanium is one league bellow, one of the most milked "enthusiast" boards in a long time.


I have not experienced another mobo, nor do I plan to. For me C6H has been a ROCK of stability with correct OC from day 1. I have done *days and days* of stress testing, pulled 40hrs+ continuous use several times on OC setting with not light stability tests.

*I am not an Asus or ROG "fan boi".*

If I thought there was something better for my needs I would snap it up, my purchase decision has never been based on price ever. I have never in the past spanked ~£250 on a mobo. And I have no doubts about HW build quality and stability of C6H. UEFIs have progressed beautifully IMO. Lengthy while I was stuck on 2933MHz/3200MHz. Now with UEFI 9943 this mobo is a BEAST and TWEAKERS HEAVEN IMO. 2x R7 1700 have STOMPED 3466MHz and not just in RAM stability tests.

My board is a pre-order prior to launch, so "brick edition"







.

Anyone unhappy with your board I'd say return or sell it.

You have a genuine bug/gripe then use the bug report form in OP, I do not doubt there are bugs. But members just post after post of whines/gripes does not help any of us.

Like I said before I was stuck at 2933MHz/3200MHz. I did not keep whining/moaning but when knew I had tried everything and only the lack of FW development is probable hold back I just sucked it up tell it came. And this was AGESA 1.0.0.6, not ASUS issue, but AMD at fault IMO.

I always nose around all the other Ryzen threads here and other forums. To me the ASUS UEFI is the best labelled, intuitive and with most options. A reason why I went Asus in the past and now plus foreseeable future if they continue with this standard.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Timur Born
> 
> 3.8_3333_C14_Tweakd_setting.txt 19k .txt file
> 
> 
> Only settings missing out of the txt besides PState 0 OC FID:-
> 
> BankGroupSwap: [Disabled]
> CLDO_VDDP: [937mV]


Thanks, 937 might do it, I only tried going higher than 950 when I tried the 3333 strap before. It's still strange that the 3200 strap would work perfectly well at the very same final frequency (around 3333 or 3360) while the 3333 strap doesn't even post. CLDO_VDDP is supposed to work for frequency windows, not straps, isn't it?

I am currently using 900 for 3372-C14. At 3979 + 3372-C14 it crashed to code 8 using 1.43 V Vcore. At 1.46 V Vcore it just stopped an IBT AVX run at loop 21, but no crash this time. Aida read speed is around 51 mb/s at this frequency, latency around 68-69 ns with BIAS disabled and likely 2-3 ns better with CB15 BIAS.

Since I know that 3975 + 3306-C14 works stable at 1.43 V Vcore this I will push more Vcore now, just to see if my inability to get towards 3400 and higher is indeed a CPU core rather than uncore or memory issue. I do use 2400 strap timings with 3200 strap at the moment, though, so I have to take a look at those, too. And I messed with lowering tRC from its ridiculously high auto values. My guess would be that the whole CCX frequency being bound to memory frequency thing could be a culprit for my CPU, especially since 3600 doesn't work ITB AVX stable at C16 or even higher.

For the time being I am deliberately keeping LLC at Auto/0 to keep ringing and peaks out of the picture while testing. But I do try increasing the SOC phase frequency from 300 to 500 as reported by someone in this thread.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Already did that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the Ryzen patch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the Ryzen patch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 720p Dx12 very high preset so the only bottleneck can be the CPU.


I saw nothing of that sort at 2560x1080 lol. Mine were pretty much identical and not sure why. I guess at 1080 and above the cpu doesnt really make much difference in RTTR (as we noticed already and its not a very reliable benchmark, i get scores that vary quite a bit if i do right after the other)


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Why would they?


New extreme board is about to drop... after that I expect limited support on the hero


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> New extreme board is about to drop... after that I expect limited support on the hero


So are they also dropping support for the Prime x370 and the B350 boards? And the Strix boards they haven't released yet are lower tier than the Extreme. Are they now cancelled? Come on guys!!!


----------



## Wally West

Can't start Zenstate. Windows 10 latest update. any idea?

edit: just double click it in the icon tray to the bottom right of the screen.


----------



## Praz

Hello

Must have been a heck of a sale on tinfoil hats today.


----------



## Safetytrousers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> New extreme board is about to drop... after that I expect limited support on the hero


I bought my last Asus board well after its release. The last BIOS update for it was posted well after a year after its release. There were many boards that came after it.
Just because one board at a higher price point comes out in the range does not mean support for the C6H is going to dwindle.


----------



## Gadfly

Wow Praz!

What dimms are those!?


----------



## EightCores

FYI: According to G.Skill they are currently shipping F4-3200*C14*Q-64GTZ 64GB kits with *Hynix*. The only possibility of getting Samsung B die is to get older stock from a supplier. I did not ask about all C14 kits in general, but this may be something to look into before assuming they are Samsung B die. Unfortunately there is no way to know what chips are in a kit without opening the package it comes in.


----------



## Johan45

The serial number will tell you what chips it's running


----------



## EightCores

I asked and they said that the number indicating the info is inside...


----------



## EightCores

I have a box that my 128GB G.Skill came in and it does have the serial number on the box, but that info does not tell what chips are inside, I hand to read the sticks for that


----------



## EightCores

...So does anyone have a Hynix 64GB 3200Mhz RAM running at 3200?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> https://www.hardocp.com/article/2017/05/26/definitive_amd_ryzen_7_realworld_gaming_guide
> 
> I wonder how much difference it would have made if they used at least 3200mhz memory. For 7700k, they used 3600mhz memory.


not much. No one is surprised by this, A 5GHz 7700k also stomps every other intel CPU in games.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Must have been a heck of a sale on tinfoil hats today.


where is this dropped support nonsense coming from ?
but yeah:


----------



## huyee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightCores*
> 
> ...So does anyone have a Hynix 64GB 3200Mhz RAM running at 3200?


I can't even make 2x16 to run at 3200


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huyee*
> 
> I can't even make 2x16 to run at 3200


You can go to post one and search Rymax (ROG forum), perhaps he can tell us (if he want, of course) how he did it with his Corsair Memory 2*16 Gb that I suppose is Hynix, because it is the same as my Corsair memory. I haven't found him to ask.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> https://www.hardocp.com/article/2017/05/26/definitive_amd_ryzen_7_realworld_gaming_guide
> 
> I wonder how much difference it would have made if they used at least 3200mhz memory. For 7700k, they used 3600mhz memory.


HardOCP used to be one of my favorite sites, but not any more. Kyle should mention why there is no Battlefield 1 DX12 benches, the game is well optimized for DX12, but yet no DX12 testing.

Quote: "We are utilizing Battlefield 1 Multiplayer mode in a 64 player game in the Amiens map. We are playing in DX11 mode as this was the fastest API for all video cards"

Show us the DX12 testing and let us decide if DX11 is faster than DX12 in this game.

And of course, no ROTR testing.


----------



## huyee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> You can go to post one and search Rymax (ROG forum), perhaps he can tell us (if he want, of course) how he did it with his Corsair Memory 2*16 Gb that I suppose is Hynix, because it is the same as my Corsair memory. I haven't found him to ask.


I thought Corsair shipped 2 versions of that kit, 1 is hynix (ver 5.xx) and 1 is b.die (ver 4.xx)? Unless that's only for the LPX kit.

Edit: it is LPX. It might have been b.die that he got.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightCores*
> 
> ...So does anyone have a Hynix 64GB 3200Mhz RAM running at 3200?


2x16 Hynix M-die 16-18-18-18-36 runs at 3066 with 2T, or 2993 with 1T for mine.


----------



## huyee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> 2x16 Hynix M-die 16-18-18-18-36 runs at 3066 with 2T, or 2993 with 1T for mine.


I couldn't get 3066 to stable through memtest even with looser timing (18-18-18-18-38). I also have to use 96 Ohm for that strap. Could you tell me your settings?


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huyee*
> 
> I thought Corsair shipped 2 versions of that kit, 1 is hynix (ver 5.xx) and 1 is b.die (ver 4.xx)? Unless that's only for the LPX kit.
> 
> Edit: it is LPX. It might have been b.die that he got.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huyee*
> 
> I thought Corsair shipped 2 versions of that kit, 1 is hynix (ver 5.xx) and 1 is b.die (ver 4.xx)? Unless that's only for the LPX kit.
> 
> Edit: it is LPX. It might have been b.die that he got.


I think (althogh perhaps I'm wrong) my kit show version 4.35 and it is Hynix, but now I don´t find the box







I'll try find it tomorrow.
edit: I found the box, but there nothing interesting to read. The DDR are labeled, but I can´t see it without desinstall half PC because wires and others components.


----------



## Gadfly

I am the first to admit when I am wrong... I and was REALLY wrong.

Bios 9943 is da bomb. Though it does not run the higher clocks as well as 9945, It offers pretty amazing performance once you get it going.

I am getting closer on getting finding my sweet spot.

Check this out:



What is even better... this is stable. I ran HCI for 1000% coverage with zero errors...


----------



## harrysun

@Gadfly Your are using F4-4266C19-8GTZR (http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-4266c19d-8gtz) 2x4GB DDR4 modules?


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> @Gadfly Your are using F4-4266C19-8GTZR (http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-4266c19d-8gtz) 2x4GB DDR4 modules?


No sir.

F4-4266C19D-16GTZR 2x8

http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-4266c19d-16gtzr

and... it just keeps getting better. This just passed a super quick 100% coverage HCI run:


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I am the first to admit when I am wrong... I and was REALLY wrong.
> 
> Bios 9943 is da bomb. Though it does not run the higher clocks as well as 9945, It offers pretty amazing performance once you get it going.
> 
> I am getting closer on getting finding my sweet spot.
> 
> Check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> What is even better... this is stable. I ran HCI for 1000% coverage with zero errors...


any chance i can get those settings you used for that insane setup


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> any chance i can get those settings you used for that insane setup


Sure:

Bios 9943
Optimized defaults

I changed:

Advanced > onboard devices:

All PCI-e set to gen 2

Vcore: 1.4
Dram voltage: 1.44
SOC: 1.15
cldo_vddp ( In amd CBS): 80
PLL set to 1.81v
Proc_odt: 53.3 under dram timings
set primary dram timings: 14-14-14-14-34
All other timings set to auto, except 4th up from the bottom, set it to 1 (forgot the value)

Set DRAM current limit to 110%
Set Spread spectrum to disable
Set Super I/O clock skew to disable
Set Sense MI skew to disable

everything else default


----------



## MrZoner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> No sir.
> 
> F4-4266C19D-16GTZR 2x8
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-4266c19d-16gtzr
> 
> and... it just keeps getting better. This just passed a super quick 100% coverage HCI run:


i think you broke AIDA, since DDR4-3600 should have a theoretical best case bandwidth of 57.6 GB/sec. More likely the CPU clock has used in the measurements has become untrustworthy due to the OC and is skewing the times. I've seen really really low bandwidth numbers at with memory at 3600 and it could be the same thing, except the clock running too fast instead of too slow.

1,800,000,000 clock speed
x2 for DDR
x2 for Dual Channel
x64 bits per access
/8 bits per byte
= 57,600,000,000 bytes/sec

L1 cache times also look weird. On my system at 4GHz I get 990 GB/sec L1 cache read speed, and only a bit over 1000 GB/sec at 4.05 GHz.


----------



## MrZoner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> No sir.
> 
> F4-4266C19D-16GTZR 2x8
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-4266c19d-16gtzr
> 
> and... it just keeps getting better. This just passed a super quick 100% coverage HCI run:


i think you broke AIDA, since DDR4-3600 should have a theoretical best case bandwidth of 57.6 GB/sec. More likely the CPU clock used in the measurements has become untrustworthy due to the OC and is skewing the times. I've seen really really low bandwidth numbers at with memory at 3600 and it could be the same thing, except the clock running too fast instead of too slow.

1,800,000 clock speed
x2 for DDR
x2 for Dual Channel
x64 bits per access
/8 bits per byte
= 57,600,000 bytes/sec

L1 cache times also look weird. On my system at 4GHz I get 990 GB/sec L1 cache read speed, and only a bit over 1000 GB/sec at 4.05 GHz.


----------



## tarot

thanks
cldo_vddp ( In amd CBS): 80
are sure that's a 80 not like 880


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> thanks
> cldo_vddp ( In amd CBS): 80
> are sure that's a 80 not like 880


it adds the zero for you, but you can do 800 or 880, I have used both with a lot of clocks.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrZoner*
> 
> i think you broke AIDA, since DDR4-3600 should have a theoretical best case bandwidth of 57.6 GB/sec. More likely the CPU clock used in the measurements has become untrustworthy due to the OC and is skewing the times. I've seen really really low bandwidth numbers at with memory at 3600 and it could be the same thing, except the clock running too fast instead of too slow.
> 
> 1,800,000 clock speed
> x2 for DDR
> x2 for Dual Channel
> x64 bits per access
> /8 bits per byte
> = 57,600,000 bytes/sec
> 
> L1 cache times also look weird. On my system at 4GHz I get 990 GB/sec L1 cache read speed, and only a bit over 1000 GB/sec at 4.05 GHz.


that makes a lot of sense....it was CRAZY high. I will see if I can figure out what is up, might have to turn HPET back on.


----------



## cookiesowns

So does anyone know if the AGESA 1.0.0.6 helps with running Hynix at 2400 or 2666? I have an old set of Hynix 4x8GB from back in early X99 days that can do 3000+ individually at <1.35V that won't run stable on X370 even with stock timings...

Currently on 2x16GB but rather keep that set for another build...


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Thanks, 937 might do it, I only tried going higher than 950 when I tried the 3333 strap before.


Nope, 3333 strap still unaccessible, so I will have to use the 3200 strap again.


----------



## SirMacke

Sigh, had high hopes for 9943.
But no, training pushes down the memory to 2133 @ 15-15-15-36 1.2v again.
And as usual, I only have to go into UEFI, change nothing, save nothing and it is back to 3200 @ 14-14-14-34 1.35v
Tried 1.4v + 1.4 boot, but no.

No issues what so ever on 1002, why the f.. is it like this?
F4-3200C14D-16GVR


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huyee*
> 
> I couldn't get 3066 to stable through memtest even with looser timing (18-18-18-18-38). I also have to use 96 Ohm for that strap. Could you tell me your settings?


9943, ProcODT of 80, 2T with the required geardown disabled....I did run into problems with my RAID controller at 3066(some strange behavior, parity errors on one of my drives), so I cut it back to 2993 and all has been fine since I did that. Straight 100*38.75 for my overclock, kept it at default the whole way. I will re-run my memory tests tomorrow to verify stability.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirMacke*
> 
> Sigh, had high hopes for 9943.
> But no, training pushes down the memory to 2133 @ 15-15-15-36 1.2v again.
> And as usual, I only have to go into UEFI, change nothing, save nothing and it is back to 3200 @ 14-14-14-34 1.35v
> Tried 1.4v + 1.4 boot, but no.
> 
> No issues what so ever on 1002, why the f.. is it like this?
> F4-3200C14D-16GVR


The default is to try training only a single time before it goes forward. Change it to 3 or 5 times so if it fails training once or twice, it can still work.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> So does anyone know if the AGESA 1.0.0.6 helps with running Hynix at 2400 or 2666? I have an old set of Hynix 4x8GB from back in early X99 days that can do 3000+ individually at <1.35V that won't run stable on X370 even with stock timings...
> 
> Currently on 2x16GB but rather keep that set for another build...


2x16 Hynix M-die CL 16 stuff(Ripjaws V) lets me get through 2933 at 1T on 9943, even though it is clearly 2T memory(required to post at 3066 for me, can't get to 3200 yet).


----------



## SirMacke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> The default is to try training only a single time before it goes forward. Change it to 3 or 5 times so if it fails training once or twice, it can still work.


´
Ah, what setting is that?


----------



## gupsterg

@Timur Born

CLDO_VDDP resolves a memory frequency hole. As stated by The Stilt to determine if it's a memory hole, increase BCLK and if you have Q-Code: F9 it's a hole, the frequency. Caveat being timings/VDIMM, etc is correct not to cause memory training issue.

CLDO_VDDP adjustment does not as such "plug" a memory hole it shifts it to another position. So you basically lose some other memory frequency. An increase or a decrease can resolve a memory hole, what you do determines if hole moves up or down the memory frequency range.

Sorry can not help better







.

Well my 3333MHz with tweak'd RAM timings has passed 8hrs GSAT







. Well chuffed with that







.


----------



## Gadfly

What is everyone's opinion on the imc's limits? Do you think that we will ever see 3800 or 4000 MT/s become possible on this generation of Ryzen, or is the Imc going to cap out at 3600?

It sure would be nice to be able to run higher freq. Memory without overvolting the hell out of it...


----------



## ozzyo99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> What is everyone's opinion on the imc's limits? Do you think that we will ever see 3800 or 4000 MT/s become possible on this generation of Ryzen, or is the Imc going to cap out at 3600?
> 
> It sure would be nice to be able to run higher freq. Memory without overvolting the hell out of it...


Right now I think 3600 is some sort of ceiling, but whether that's HW or SW I'm unsure.

3536/C16/1T is working for me at the moment and is memtest stable. Using 102 BCLK and 3466 strap.

Can't get 3600 strap to boot, no matter what I do!


----------



## gupsterg

@Gadfly

Prior to AGESA 1.0.0.6 I was inclined to think we were seeing CPU(IMC) limiting what RAM frequency we got. This view had been formed from how the CPU samples I had, achieved a differing RAM MHz using all the same rest HW. Then there had been several members shares highlighting similar occurrence. I was also using others results with same RAM IC and C6H combo to come to that conclusion. Some have been on higher RAM speed longer than others. So could only believe it's CPU(IMC) variation allowing it. On the flipside we did have members where a newer UEFI regressed what RAM MHz they got, so was showing FW did affect what we hit.

After AGESA 1.0.0.6 it is now my belief the FW has improved to a level to allow improved RAM MHz. As stated by The Stilt the memory controller FW still has room for improvement. As highlighted by him there is a tRFC readback bug. We guys didn't cotton on to that, so what other bugs could be there which we do not know?

I do believe with the likes of him and others who are providing feedback/test data to AMD (assumed on my part







) we will see that improvement. As to all gaining ~/+ 3600MHz I reckon once FW has peaked at it's best, then we'll know better what is average CPU(IMC) capable of and so on. I reckon now though has been the best FW to allow reaching MAX RAM MHz. We have so many more options to play with to achieve this.

Both my chips cruised 3333MHz, 3466MHz was more work, but doable. One reached max 3508MHz and 3600MHz was post/OS stable only. As I had spent so much time on that CPU testing setup I didn't wish to spend more and cracked on with other CPU. The other has been better for 3333MHz. It didn't need a VCORE bump to keep CPU OC stable with that RAM speed and SOC was lower as well. Both my CPUs for 3466MHz needed SOC 1.1V. I have also seen several members using that value for that RAM MHz. Perhaps it will lower with an improved FW, perhaps not. I'm just comfy with 3333MHz using 14-14-14-14-34-560-416-256-1T with 2800MHz sub timings which gives AIDA64/GSAT speed test so close to 3466MHz 16-16-16-16-36-560-416-256-2T. I have only needed DDR of 1.375V so far for 3508MHz, which I don't regard as too much at all. I did pass GSAT 1hr test with that. I may take some time to see if this CPU surpasses 3508MHz or further enhance 3333MHz timings.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Has anyone done a SR vs DR speed test on this motherboard?

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Ryzen-5-1600X-CPU-265842/Tests/R5-1500X-Review-Mainstream-1225280/3/
https://www.golem.de/news/ram-overclocking-getestet-ryzen-profitiert-von-ddr4-3200-und-dual-rank-1704-127262.html

Seems to suggest that DR is the better option? For gaming at least.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Gadfly
> 
> Prior to AGESA 1.0.0.6 I was inclined to think we were seeing CPU(IMC) limiting what RAM frequency we got. This view had been formed from how the CPU samples I had, achieved a differing RAM MHz using all the same rest HW. Then there had been several members shares highlighting similar occurrence. I was also using others results with same RAM IC and C6H combo to come to that conclusion. Some have been on higher RAM speed longer than others. So could only believe it's CPU(IMC) variation allowing it. On the flipside we did have members where a newer UEFI regressed what RAM MHz they got, so was showing FW did affect what we hit.
> 
> After AGESA 1.0.0.6 it is now my belief the FW has improved to a level to allow improved RAM MHz. As stated by The Stilt the memory controller FW still has room for improvement. As highlighted by him there is a tRFC readback bug. We guys didn't cotton on to that, so what other bugs could be there which we do not know?
> 
> I do believe with the likes of him and others who are providing feedback/test data to AMD (assumed on my part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) we will see that improvement. As to all gaining ~/+ 3600MHz I reckon once FW has peaked at it's best, then we'll know better what is average CPU(IMC) capable of and so on. I reckon now though has been the best FW to allow reaching MAX RAM MHz. We have so many more options to play with to achieve this.
> 
> Both my chips cruised 3333MHz, 3466MHz was more work, but doable. One reached max 3508MHz and 3600MHz was post/OS stable only. As I had spent so much time on that CPU testing setup I didn't wish to spend more and cracked on with other CPU. The other has been better for 3333MHz. It didn't need a VCORE bump to keep CPU OC stable with that RAM speed and SOC was lower as well. Both my CPUs for 3466MHz needed SOC 1.1V. I have also seen several members using that value for that RAM MHz. Perhaps it will lower with an improved FW, perhaps not. I'm just comfy with 3333MHz using 14-14-14-14-34-560-416-256-1T with 2800MHz sub timings which gives AIDA64/GSAT speed test so close to 3466MHz 16-16-16-16-36-560-416-256-2T. I have only needed DDR of 1.375V so far for 3508MHz, which I don't regard as too much at all. I did pass GSAT 1hr test with that. I may take some time to see if this CPU surpasses 3508MHz or further enhance 3333MHz timings.


Thanks Gup.

My experience is similar to yours all the way around. For me, best results on the 3200 strap with a 112 bclk, memtest stable.

"As highlighted by him there is a tRFC readback bug."

What is this bug, is the fix to set a manual value? I must of missed that post.


----------



## gupsterg

@Gadfly

NP







, thank you for you share of result on 9943 / 3600MHz settings







.

Bug affects read back in UEFI DRAM timings section if slots A2/B2 are used. ie I get 312 as tRFC on [Auto] all RAM frequency when it is changing. Latest HWiNFO/AIDA64 will show correct tRFC.

So for users using A2/B2 set manually or use latest HWiNFO/AIDA64 to know what it is set as.

Members using A1/B1 are unaffected plus those using all 4 slots.


----------



## CuewarsTaner

Is anyone using G.Skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZR 16GB 3600Mhz 16-16-16-16-36 memory modules? My BIOS version is 9945. I can run my memory at 3333MHz with 18-19-19-19-39 timing(18-18-18-38 doesn't work)! Can someone tell me how to get 3600MHz?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CuewarsTaner*
> 
> Is anyone using G.Skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZR 16GB 3600Mhz 16-16-16-16-36 memory modules? My BIOS version is 9945. I can run my memory at 3333MHz with 18-19-19-19-39 timing(18-18-18-38 doesn't work)! Can someone tell me how to get 3600MHz?


I have the same memory except non-RGB. I would suggest trying for 3466 first, and if you get that stable, then you can go for a higher frequency. I run 3466 most of the time at 14-14-14-14-34-1T. Everyone's a bit different of course, but you can start with settings around 1.4 V dram and dram boot, 1.1 or 1.15 V for SOC, 53.8 or 60 for for ProcODT, 950 or 960 for CLDO_VDDP.

You may need to tune to different settings, but these should get you in the neighborhood. I do use 9943 bios, by the way.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Ad hominem, ad calculatum, and strawman attacks all in one message. I believe the original argument was about whether voltage changes would improve processing latency. I interpreted that to mean what voltage "dials" can be turned to minimize latency in the processing. Most of this tirade seems to be unrelated to that point. Further, following this thread and some others, my perception of this issue is that only by the indirect affect of some higher voltages improving processor and memory stability at higher frequencies is there any voltage effect on latency.
> 
> A clarifying, unemotional, and better mannered comment would be more useful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, The original parts of this conversation were
> 
> 1. Raja was asked to clarify what settings (which still remain undocumented) were available in the bios thay were involved in supporting the memory subsystem and his response was he wouldn't tell me because he wanted me to have an electrical engineering degree. He is making wrong assumptions about why I asked the question, He is making wrong assumptions about any educational level that I had.
> 
> 2. He doesn't seem to understand that without being able to boot in the first place there is no latency to measure. The SOC voltage being one example of the many settings that can be tweaked to get memory stable and yes, possibly help with tighter timings, that is only relevant to this platform. Why I would need to discuss AMD SOC voltage with HDS or EMC in tuning a FCoE Fabric that has outside elements interfering with communications and increasing latency is something only he seems to think is relevant.
> 
> 3. I am supposedly living vicariously through the other members of the forum and am pitiful because I have a desire to help the community to resolve a problem that exists in the platform that ASus appears, at least in public, to be running around in circles with fixed vision only on CAS timings. While they are certainly important, they are not the only things that impact data throughput when running through what the manufacturer of the chip describes as a network on a chip. If they were the only relevant things, then AMD and Intel platforms would be having similar latency results with similar timings settings. Unfortunately are not.
> 
> I am also willing to bet that the higher latency numbers has a scientific reason and not a religious one behind them. It just needs someone to find it but that also requires someone to look in the first place which I am quite prepared to do. As it stands, the difficulty in some machines booting at higher ram frequencies together with the unexplained higher loaded latency is possibly tied into a calibration issue with the interconnect from the CCX modules to the data fabric and not be an issue with the ram itself at all. One of the apparently secret PLL adjustments could be an area to look at to solve a timing mismatch created by overclocked components.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you addressed me directly, gtbtk, I will make an exception to Praz' useful advice and respond with some suggestions, in no particular order.
> 
> 
> Your polemical style of writing, which even leaks through your comments above, can be entertaining in forums devoted to, say, attacking politicians, but is out of place here.
> The intransigent novitiate receives the most beatings.
> Monomania should be avoided, lest it become an end in itself.
> All systems, and systems of systems, whether a CPU, a PC, or an F-35 Lightening II are defined, designed, and manufactured on the basis of trade-offs, not all of which are in the public view. These include trades among and within performance, cost, manufacturability, testability, reliability, etc. If you don't like the resulting point selected in the Ryzen trade-space, it is valid to complain about it to AMD, but not to ASUS.
> Almost everything related to fabric and inter L-level communication are the responsibility of AMD, not ASUS, so attacking ASUS on this point is misguided.
> Latency causes are certainly known to the chip design engineers, and are likely also known to a wide range of other people, many of whom are constrained by NDAs from instructing any of us on the subject.
> The Ryzen architecture is different from Intel architectures, and likely has different irreducible latencies of various sorts. I doubt that anything done external to the Ryzen package can strongly affect this.
> ASUS products, such as Aura software, or details of the C6H BIOS, are valid targets for complaint to ASUS the corporation. Asus employees are not required to agree with you, nor, in general, would such an agreement be binding on the corporation.
> You can find a deeper level of technical detail in the thread at Anandtech's forum called "Ryzen Strictly Technical."
> In any case, it should be obvious after 17k plus messages here that there is considerable success running and overclocking (at least by AMD's definition) the system comprising the CPU, memory, and C6H motherboard. While this particular thread is weak in reports of how the resulting system devastated the gamer battlefield, I don't doubt that acceptable performance is being achieved. Would 40ns be better than 70ns? Probably so in some computing spaces, but we don't yet have a good feel for how much better. Phoronix Test Suite results suggest that Ryzen performance holds its own against many Intel solutions, at least when running Linux.
> I doubt that I can help you further, beyond what I have published here for general use, or may publish for general use in the future.
> In closing, I'll use a word sometimes borrowed by English speakers that has a suitable degree of finality, even if this aspect is not well known outside Japan
> 
> Sayonara
Click to expand...

 so you are suggesting that bullying is OK as long as it is done by a forum favorite?

I don't disagree that systems have designed in compromises. I also know that for Computer systems to reach peak performance all the parts in the chain have to be exactly right

It may well be that AMD know the reasons for the intrinsic latencies. They are not communicating the reasons to their customers or it seems ASUS, ASROCK, Gigabyte or MSI either.

You are absolutely correct that Ryzen architecture is bew and different from Intel. That is what I have been saying since day one. It is not safe to assume what you know about Intel or Bulldozer CPU uncore equally applies to what is happening with Ryzen. That is the entire basis of the point that I have been making.

When an individual presents him or herself as a representative of that corporation and provides support assistance on their product then yes it is appropriate to pose product related questions to that individual. I don't have the expectation that he /she has memorized everything off the top of his head but being a representative give him avenues to escalate to colleagues that can answer questions about their product. I don't find being told that I am pitiful or that I need an electrical engineering degree before he will answer my questions to be, professional or civil.

Yes I have read the anand tech thread. Without want to take away from the findings of the Stilt, It makes the same Intel experienced assumptions that are being made here. the first couple of weeks blamed windows scheduling until it was shown to be wrong elsewhere, it then blamed CCX thread switching until someone else proved that was not the cause. I was one of the first to point out that the conclusions were only based on observations of symptoms of a deeper underlying issue caused by contention on the fabric and that the first step to solving the problem was by Increasing bandwidth. I was shouted down about that at the time too because of the tunnel vision about CCX switching. Now look at the religious fervor there is to use fast ram on Ryzen. It has solved half the problem but the latency is impacting the other half but the community still has tunnel vision.

You are now seeing about 75ns latency with 3200c14-14-14-14-32 ram. One of the users here GUPTSERS was getting 62ns latency, stable, running that same ram at 3200 14-13-13-13-26. *That is a 20% improvement in loaded latency* performance with only a few bios setting changes! But because of the lack of understanding about the role loaded latency plays in throughput and the associated performance it was brushed aside and ignored. That was almost a month ago.

This conversation started before AGESA 1.0.0.6 but Obviously the secondary timings were being changed during training to get that improvement but I can't tell you which one because the secondary timings and the associated voltage/support settings that allowed the tighter timings were never published because the ram was only running at 3200MT/s.

Asus rep is saying that 20% improvement is not possible. Obviously that is wrong in the light of Gupsters accidental discovery, even if it was more fluke than by intent. You are saying it is an AMD problem, I point to the 20% improvement and suggest that you are the owners of a tunable system that can be fine tuned if you bother to get a proper understanding of how it works. There may be more than the 20% if the secondary timings, the support settings and how they impact the Ryzen CPU are better understood, but that requires someone to actually focus attention on it to get that understanding.

You are not helping me. In spite of the abuse, I am hoping that you guys can actually start helping yourselves to get what you actually want. trying to get 4000Mhz ram running loose timings with 80ns loaded latency is not really going to help in maximizing the performance of this system that much, at least compared to a 3200 system with 62ns or better loaded latency.


----------



## CeltPC

Give it a rest


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> your ignorance, combined with your inability to read is mind boggling
> 
> 
> 
> To understand my stance, you'd need to understand the subject.
Click to expand...

 There's your problem - I do.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Raja has been more helpful in one line that you have been in all of your walls of text. Sure latency isn't great and might take a few seconds longer unzipping a file. Who cares AMD made a decent CPU and it can kick intels ass at significantly lower speeds in some scenarios http://hwbot.org/submission/3561220_
> You've been told numerous times but the only thing you have proven is you know how to run your mouth.


I never said he has not been helpful, he certainly has. But like yourself, he is also rude, bullying and blinkered.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Timur Born
> 
> CLDO_VDDP resolves a memory frequency hole. As stated by The Stilt to determine if it's a memory hole, increase BCLK and if you have Q-Code: F9 it's a hole, the frequency. Caveat being timings/VDIMM, etc is correct not to cause memory training issue.


That's why I didn't really expect CLDO_VDDP to help. If I can dial in a 3330 - 34x0 frequency using 3200 (or 2400) + BLCK, but not using 3333 then it's a problem with the strap itself. I wonder what else is changed by straps that cannot be read out by MemTweakIt?!

That being said, I did use the 3333 strap for 3600 MT, so it's not like the strap is unusable per se, it's just unusable for the 3333 - 34x0 frequency area.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> You are now seeing about 75ns latency with 3200c14-14-14-14-32 ram. One of the users here GUPTSERS was getting 62ns latency, stable, running that same ram at 3200 14-13-13-13-26. *That is a 20% improvement in loaded latency* performance with only a few bios setting changes!


And I was getting worse latencies using 3306-14-13-13-13-34 vs. 3306-14-14-14-14-34. So things are more complex, even more so when using Aida to measure.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huyee*
> 
> I thought Corsair shipped 2 versions of that kit, 1 is hynix (ver 5.xx) and 1 is b.die (ver 4.xx)? Unless that's only for the LPX kit.
> 
> Edit: it is LPX. It might have been b.die that he got.


Samsung E-die is available on those same chips (what I have in my Intel rig).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> That's why I didn't really expect CLDO_VDDP to help. If I can dial in a 3330 - 34x0 frequency using 3200 (or 2400) + BLCK, but not using 3333 then it's a problem with the strap itself. I wonder what else is changed by straps that cannot be read out by MemTweakIt?!
> 
> That being said, I did use the 3333 strap for 3600 MT, so it's not like the strap is unusable per se, it's just unusable for the 3333 - 34x0 frequency area.


3333 had the smallest window in regard to successful training while I was testing things yesterday (946-953mv for me). 3466 was one of the most forgiving.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> Raja has been more helpful in one line that you have been in all of your walls of text. Sure latency isn't great and might take a few seconds longer unzipping a file. Who cares AMD made a decent CPU and it can kick intels ass at significantly lower speeds in some scenarios http://hwbot.org/submission/3561220_
> 
> You've been told numerous times but the only thing you have proven is you know how to run your mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said he has not been helpful, he certainly has. But like yourself, he is also rude, bullying and blinkered.
Click to expand...

The rudeness comes from the constant beat of the "improve your latency" drum. I'm sure many are just tired of your long winded posts about how important it is. No one has ever said it isn't. What we have said is that from the low 60s there's not much we can do to make that better. You say we don't try or look hard enough this in particular gets very tiring. That's so easy to say sitting in your chair. You seem to have no interest in this platform aside from hounding people to work on latency. Sure that's fine I get it but YOU ARE NOT HELPING anyone in any way, shape or form. You whine about not seeing BIOS settings, well check the 50+ reviews online if you're that interested, I know the info is out there just go look. If your intent really is to help than why don't you do something productive with your time that really does help someone.
Most have tried to be civil at some point but still you persist. Beating your dead horse oblivious to what anyone else has to say since obviously you know something we don't. That there has to be a fix if we only try harder and look deeper in the BIOS there HAS to be something that can make the latency better.
I'm not speaking for everyone here this is just how I interpret your post anymore


----------



## gtbtk

@timur born

Doesn't it make you wonder why two apparently similar settings on two different machines are getting two completely different results? I know getting it right is complex, especially if you are only following a set procedure without the knowledge to adjust if the unexpected happens. That is why in needs to be investigated to better understand what is causing the differences and not treat is as an act of the Ryzen gods with no apparent earthly explanation.

The tRAS setting at 26 seems to be the one, in that case, that is triggering the training to produce the better latency results. I assume it was training the one of the secondaries to run at a tighter setting that is conducive to lower loaded latencies but I have no idea which one. At lease with the 1.0.0.6 AGESA bioses you stand a change of manually adjusting timings to identify which one is the hero.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> Raja has been more helpful in one line that you have been in all of your walls of text. Sure latency isn't great and might take a few seconds longer unzipping a file. Who cares AMD made a decent CPU and it can kick intels ass at significantly lower speeds in some scenarios http://hwbot.org/submission/3561220_
> 
> You've been told numerous times but the only thing you have proven is you know how to run your mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said he has not been helpful, he certainly has. But like yourself, he is also rude, bullying and blinkered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The rudeness comes from the constant beat of the "improve your latency" drum. I'm sure many are just tired of your long winded posts about how important it is. No one has ever said it isn't. What we have said is that from the low 60s there's not much we can do to make that better. You say we don't try or look hard enough this in particular gets very tiring. That's so easy to say sitting in your chair. You seem to have no interest in this platform aside from hounding people to work on latency. Sure that's fine I get it but YOU ARE NOT HELPING anyone in any way, shape or form. You whine about not seeing BIOS settings, well check the 50+ reviews online if you're that interested, I know the info is out there just go look. If your intent really is to help than why don't you do something productive with your time that really does help someone.
> Most have tried to be civil at some point but still you persist. Beating your dead horse oblivious to what anyone else has to say since obviously you know something we don't. That there has to be a fix if we only try harder and look deeper in the BIOS there HAS to be something that can make the latency better.
> I'm not speaking for everyone here this is just how I interpret your post anymore
Click to expand...

Gupster has already proved that it can be improved by 20% but what do I know. Attacking me just shows up you ignorance even more.


----------



## Johan45

@gtbtk

The problem is you're not offering any solutions at all. You don't have any and can't find any without doing this first hand. Play the martyr if you like but you're not telling me anything I don't already know. I have tried so many settings and it's still not gotten me blow 60. Many of the subtimings, even in the latest BIOS are still controlled by AMD with a set of rules they have implemented. Yes certain timings can affect this but we are at the limit of our control. I did this well over a month ago and IMO if anything the latency has gotten worse with the latest BIOS.



The attacks aren't out of ignorance far from it. If anyone is ignorant it would be you. You don't own the system and have no idea how the different busses relate and affect performance. You just sit back and demand that we try harder. Get off your high horse and do something useful just like I have been saying all along. You are not helping, just repeating the same nonsense over and over again


----------



## infraredbg

I've been fighting with 2x16GB Hynix M-die for a while.
So far I've managed to get them fully stable at 2933 16-16-16-38 1T.
3066 almost works, with 1-2 errors on HCI Memtest, but so far could not get them fully stable.
3200 strap is completely unstable no matter what.

Exact model is this: F4-3000C15D-32GVR
Timings are a little loose, because I was trying to stabilize higher strap, so they could be tightened.

Some observations:
- 3200 doesn't boot with anything but 90Ohm with my particular setup
- Voltage does not help with these M-Dies
- CAS14 boots into windows at 3000+, but no stability. 2933C14 is not stable either.
- These sticks work on Z270 Apex at 3200+ speeds no problem
- Setting CAS15 in bios does not work -> 2d code, while on some previous bioses it was rounding to CAS16
- tRC=50 or lower is 54 code -> no boot
- I have set the retry to 3 and also saved a profile with all settings (CBS included). If a training fails, I can always load that profile, then save and reboot. Board goes to AA quickly, then shuts down.
Next boot is success. If for some reason the settings I'm trying are not good (e.g. wrong ProcODT) and F9 code catches me, I wait for the second try. If it's F9 again, I press "safe mode" button before third attempt, it loads failsafe defaults and I can enter bios with all my settings still there (including CBS). Then just change the wrong setting, save and reboot. After first AA (procedure explained above), everything is fine. No need to reload settings and the good thing is after AA power down, the VDDP is also applied.
- For these particular memory I left VDDP in CBS menu on auto. For the 2x8GB M-die had to bump it a little for 3200 strap and it appears to be stable. Test will follow.
- We still don't have full control over timings, so this is somewhat limiting factor and I'm not really impressed by latest AGESA and bioses. Hopefully things will get better.







Spoiler: Settings, bios 9945



Code:



Code:


[2017/05/30 04:53:55]
Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [40.00]
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-2933MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
- CPU Core Voltage Override [1.32500]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.05000]
DRAM Voltage [1.35000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [1.75000]
1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]
DRAM CAS# Latency [16]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [16]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [16]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [16]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [38]
Trc_SM [64]
TrrdS_SM [6]
TrrdL_SM [8]
Tfaw_SM [32]
TwtrS_SM [5]
TwtrL_SM [11]
Twr_SM [22]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [5]
TwrwrScl_SM [5]
Trfc_SM [Auto]
Trfc2_SM [Auto]
Trfc4_SM [Auto]
Tcwl_SM [16]
Trtp_SM [10]
Trdwr_SM [7]
Twrrd_SM [5]
TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]
TwrwrSd_SM [7]
TwrwrDd_SM [7]
TrdrdSc_SM [1]
TrdrdSd_SM [5]
TrdrdDd_SM [5]
Tcke_SM [6]
ProcODT_SM [80 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [Auto]
RttWr [Auto]
RttPark [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 5]
CPU Current Capability [140%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
Active Frequency Mode [Disabled]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Optimized]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
VDDSOC Current Capability [140%]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
DRAM Current Capability [130%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [500]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [Auto]


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Give it a rest


Lol.


----------



## alexthemans0527

Well, I believe it would be more meaningful to evalate the impact of latency to real world applications, games, rather than just arguing it over some theoretic benchmark results, like someone did.









Actually I'm strugging to let my pair of G-skill F4-3866C18D-16GTZR to stably run DDR4-3600 on C6H BIOS 9943, but I am confident to works of elmor and raja.









P.S. Not all Hongkongers behave like that.


----------



## dwd504

I finally got p-states setup using the offset method. For some reason I had to use llc3 or my otherwise stable system using a set vcore would crash in stability testing.

I cannot figure out why, though, there are always cores clocked to my max oc in light use. You can see my utilization are low yet two cores are maxed and I'm hitting my max voltage. I tried adding more custom p-states such as a [email protected], [email protected], and a 3.85 @1.35v to help from either being idle or full throttle all the time but they simply cause me to lock in at one of the states (i've had both Po and P1 lock but usually its the lowest).

My idea was that I'm very comfortable with a 1.45 vcore as long as its not 100% of the time. even idle however it is now jumping back and forth between 1.45 and 1.3 for no apparent reason.

Another strange new occurrence that came after messing with pstates (and still continued after loading optimized defaults??) is that my r7 1700's min voltage readout in bios is over 1.3 and at time gets over 1.6! The default should be much much lower. I wish we could get an updated P-state guide from asus themselves but I know they are busy working on bigger things.

Temps are under 19 degrees and load is low yet look at the core speeds and voltage!


----------



## Johan45

Did you disable CPB/turbo


----------



## dwd504

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Did you disable CPB/turbo


I did not. I was under the impression from a guide I read that it should be left on auto. Is that incorrect?

Also, does that have nothing to do with xfr? I have a 1700 non-x variant.


----------



## Bart

Has anyone got Pstate OCing to work with proper voltage throttle downs? I tried some p-state stuff last night, but had no success. If I set the voltage for P0 to something I think is stable (eg 1.4v), the OC doesn't work, and down-clocks my R7-1700 to 2666mhz for some weird reason (currently using bios 9943). Anyone actually get that P0 stuff to work properly?


----------



## dwd504

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Has anyone got Pstate OCing to work with proper voltage throttle downs? I tried some p-state stuff last night, but had no success. If I set the voltage for P0 to something I think is stable (eg 1.4v), the OC doesn't work, and down-clocks my R7-1700 to 2666mhz for some weird reason (currently using bios 9943). Anyone actually get that P0 stuff to work properly?


lol see above 3 posts! Glad I'm not the only one!

It works for me as 100% idle clocks down and only some cores go full speed when I use it. I just would like to see more realistic scaling in light use. Shouldn't be running max voltage all the time when only websurfing.

If its not working make sure your overclock profile is set to auto or default as well as the multiplier. Set your vcore only using offset method. Make sure your VID pstate is ONLY set to the hex equaivalent to stock voltage. Make sure DID is 8. The only number you should enter in P0 is FID.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dwd504*
> 
> I finally got p-states setup using the offset method. For some reason I had to use llc3 or my otherwise stable system using a set vcore would crash in stability testing.
> 
> I cannot figure out why, though, there are always cores clocked to my max oc in light use. You can see my utilization are low yet two cores are maxed and I'm hitting my max voltage. I tried adding more custom p-states such as a [email protected], [email protected], and a 3.85 @1.35v to help from either being idle or full throttle all the time but they simply cause me to lock in at one of the states (i've had both Po and P1 lock but usually its the lowest).
> 
> My idea was that I'm very comfortable with a 1.45 vcore as long as its not 100% of the time. even idle however it is now jumping back and forth between 1.45 and 1.3 for no apparent reason.
> 
> Another strange new occurrence that came after messing with pstates (and still continued after loading optimized defaults??) is that my r7 1700's min voltage readout in bios is over 1.3 and at time gets over 1.6! The default should be much much lower. I wish we could get an updated P-state guide from asus themselves but I know they are busy working on bigger things.
> 
> Temps are under 19 degrees and load is low yet look at the core speeds and voltage!


Windows (and Linux for that matter where I can see them in action) have various 'overhead' processes that run intermittently. Whenever any of them run, they seem to run at full power for a brief time, thereby causing the reports to show some high power usage. They could have been performed at a lower power if the scheduler (I suppose) knew that it was acceptable for them to take longer to complete.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infraredbg*
> 
> I've been fighting with 2x16GB Hynix M-die for a while.
> So far I've managed to get them fully stable at 2933 16-16-16-38 1T.
> 3066 almost works, with 1-2 errors on HCI Memtest, but so far could not get them fully stable.
> 3200 strap is completely unstable no matter what.
> 
> Exact model is this: F4-3000C15D-32GVR
> Timings are a little loose, because I was trying to stabilize higher strap, so they could be tightened.
> 
> Some observations:
> - 3200 doesn't boot with anything but 90Ohm with my particular setup
> - Voltage does not help with these M-Dies
> - CAS14 boots into windows at 3000+, but no stability. 2933C14 is not stable either.
> - These sticks work on Z270 Apex at 3200+ speeds no problem
> - Setting CAS15 in bios does not work -> 2d code, while on some previous bioses it was rounding to CAS16
> - tRC=50 or lower is 54 code -> no boot
> - I have set the retry to 3 and also saved a profile with all settings (CBS included). If a training fails, I can always load that profile, then save and reboot. Board goes to AA quickly, then shuts down.
> Next boot is success. If for some reason the settings I'm trying are not good (e.g. wrong ProcODT) and F9 code catches me, I wait for the second try. If it's F9 again, I press "safe mode" button before third attempt, it loads failsafe defaults and I can enter bios with all my settings still there (including CBS). Then just change the wrong setting, save and reboot. After first AA (procedure explained above), everything is fine. No need to reload settings and the good thing is after AA power down, the VDDP is also applied.
> - For these particular memory I left VDDP in CBS menu on auto. For the 2x8GB M-die had to bump it a little for 3200 strap and it appears to be stable. Test will follow.
> - We still don't have full control over timings, so this is somewhat limiting factor and I'm not really impressed by latest AGESA and bioses. Hopefully things will get better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Settings, bios 9945
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [2017/05/30 04:53:55]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [40.00]
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-2933MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
> - CPU Core Voltage Override [1.32500]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.05000]
> DRAM Voltage [1.35000]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [1.75000]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [16]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [16]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [16]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [16]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [38]
> Trc_SM [64]
> TrrdS_SM [6]
> TrrdL_SM [8]
> Tfaw_SM [32]
> TwtrS_SM [5]
> TwtrL_SM [11]
> Twr_SM [22]
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [5]
> TwrwrScl_SM [5]
> Trfc_SM [Auto]
> Trfc2_SM [Auto]
> Trfc4_SM [Auto]
> Tcwl_SM [16]
> Trtp_SM [10]
> Trdwr_SM [7]
> Twrrd_SM [5]
> TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrSd_SM [7]
> TwrwrDd_SM [7]
> TrdrdSc_SM [1]
> TrdrdSd_SM [5]
> TrdrdDd_SM [5]
> Tcke_SM [6]
> ProcODT_SM [80 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [Auto]
> RttWr [Auto]
> RttPark [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 5]
> CPU Current Capability [140%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> Active Frequency Mode [Disabled]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Optimized]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [140%]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
> DRAM Current Capability [130%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [500]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [Auto]


I have the F4-3200C16D-32GVR set, but not having any more luck. I've stuck with ProcODT of 80, but 3066 is unstable(causes parity issues on my RAID controller(Adaptec 8405) for some reason). Mine is also the Hynix M-Die type, probably the same chips just they rated them differently to meet demand. I didn't try to go to 96 on the ProcODT, didn't see it worth the effort if things won't be fully stable.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> .


In generating these results, did you check that the system clock was not running faster with BCLK overclocked? I understand from some of the messages here that clock correction requires HEPT to be ON. I don't have this particular issue in Linux, or at least I can't easily see it in action with any Linux tools I'm aware of.


----------



## Johan45

HPET enabled when using win10, that result is right in the range it should be


----------



## infraredbg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> I have the F4-3200C16D-32GVR set, but not having any more luck. I've stuck with ProcODT of 80, but 3066 is unstable(causes parity issues on my RAID controller(Adaptec 8405) for some reason). Mine is also the Hynix M-Die type, probably the same chips just they rated them differently to meet demand. I didn't try to go to 96 on the ProcODT, didn't see it worth the effort if things won't be fully stable.


Yes, just different rating, but 3000C15 should be pretty much the same bin as 3200C16.
2T might do it for 3066, haven't tried, but 3200 is a no go for now, nothing helps.

The 2x8 variant of the same memory (same M-Die, but single-rank) seems much easier to stabilize and would probably do 3200+ easily. It boots 3333 same timings.
Quick HCI at 3200 did not show immediate errors.

I've only got these for the test, but will probably try to return both kits to the shop. I have 3 good B-Die kits.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dwd504*
> 
> lol see above 3 posts! Glad I'm not the only one!
> 
> It works for me as 100% idle clocks down and only some cores go full speed when I use it. I just would like to see more realistic scaling in light use. Shouldn't be running max voltage all the time when only websurfing.
> 
> If its not working make sure your overclock profile is set to auto or default as well as the multiplier. Set your vcore only using offset method. Make sure your VID pstate is ONLY set to the hex equaivalent to stock voltage. Make sure DID is 8. The only number you should enter in P0 is FID.


I did all that. The problem is without setting the voltage in P0, my CPU defaults to 1.1v!! So that blue screens almost immediately, since I need 1.38-1.4 to be stable at 3.8Ghz (lost the silicon lottery I think). I set everything to auto, tried offset voltage, etc. But I tried a low offset (0.00625v I think). If my CPU voltage defaults to 1.1V, I'd have to set a 0.2v-0.3v offset, and I didn't feel comfortable with that since I know NOTHING about this pstate stuff. I wonder why the manual P0 voltage setting screws up the clock speed. The voltage setting actually works (can't remember the hex value I used, but it showed up at 1.4v, just like I wanted). It just screws up the CPU clock speed, which is weird since I'm not doing anything with the BCLK.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @gtbtk
> 
> The problem is you're not offering any solutions at all. You don't have any and can't find any without doing this first hand. Play the martyr if you like but you're not telling me anything I don't already know. I have tried so many settings and it's still not gotten me blow 60. Many of the subtimings, even in the latest BIOS are still controlled by AMD with a set of rules they have implemented. Yes certain timings can affect this but we are at the limit of our control. I did this well over a month ago and IMO if anything the latency has gotten worse with the latest BIOS.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The attacks aren't out of ignorance far from it. If anyone is ignorant it would be you. You don't own the system and have no idea how the different busses relate and affect performance. You just sit back and demand that we try harder. Get off your high horse and do something useful just like I have been saying all along. You are not helping, just repeating the same nonsense over and over again


----------



## gupsterg

@gtbtk

This post contains the 3200MHz 14-13-13-13-34-1T AIDA64 results that you are using.


Run 1 66.3ns
Run 2 62.7ns
Run 3 71.7ns
Run 4 67.6ns
The results are all of the place. There was no reboot, just back to back runs. I have minimal apps, etc in W7/W10C, those were done on W10C. The average is ~67ns. AIDA64 results can be all over the place. Ref image below which was posted before.



There is no setting I know which will conclusively improve the latency by consecutive drops. I wish there was. I'm sorry to disappoint you, my results are not being used as they should IMO. Not meaning to offend or bully you at all. I have for a while not responded every time you have used that result data. Now I felt I need to present it in the correct fashion.

This is my first and final response to the matter.

All the best
Gup


----------



## FlanK3r

Guys Samsung E-Die chips, 2x 4GB, 9943 or 9945 beta?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> Guys Samsung E-Die chips, 2x 4GB, 9943 or 9945 beta?


my 2x4GB 4000c19 e-die kit was crap on 9943. just fyi.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> Guys Samsung E-Die chips, 2x 4GB, 9943 or 9945 beta?


The correct bios in this case isn't IC dependant, but DPC dependant.
Some of the bioses sometimes contain IC specific workarounds, but that's not the case with the current AGESA 1.0.0.6 betas.

1DPC (i.e. two DIMMs) = 9943
2DPC (i.e. four DIMMs) = 9945


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Monsieur Lordez83, why do you have Blue hair? Does hair colour correlate with RAM stability?
> I might try that! Anyway, its nice,heheeh. I like blue.
> Perhaps a different colour?
> Pink is my favourite.
> Pink hair may result in 4000 MHz stable RAM. I dont care if I look a bit odd if my RAM is gofaster!
> We could graph hair colour against stable frequency.
> Of course it all has to be done with BlueJ's 1.199v under load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, I could try 9945........


Careful what u wish for. Some strange people about


still no 4000mhz tho


----------



## SirMacke

Where do I change the number of attempts of memory training on boot?


----------



## gupsterg

Advanced page > AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > DDR4 Common Options > Fail_CNT


----------



## SirMacke

TY!


----------



## gupsterg

@SirMacke

NP







.

@The Stilt

Below screenies are from UEFI 9943 when I booted on AI Tweaker Manual, BCLK 100MHz, DRAM Timings on 14-14-14-14-34-560-416-256-1T GD/PD/BGS off and rest [Auto] :

i) 2400MHz strap
ii) 2800MHz strap

So I could set the [Auto] determined settings manually to use with with 3333MHz strap.

Why would Twrrd_SM differ per DIMM channel in read back box?


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Careful what u wish for. Some strange people about
> 
> 
> still no 4000mhz tho


Ok. That raised a chuckle. Well done.

Shame its not 4000MHz tho...

But that hair looks like it can do "over 9000" MHz!


----------



## Timur Born

I reset the sub-timings to Auto and ran 3.97 + 3396-CL14 and 3.97 + 3366-CL14. The former failed in loop 18 of ITB AVX max, the latter succeeded 30 loops. So this seems to be my breaking point for CL14. For the sake of completeness I will do another 3396-CL14 run again, this time with CPU frequence lowered to 3.6.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> So I could set the [Auto] determined settings manually to use with with 3333MHz strap.


Don't forget that some Auto values change with frequency, not only with strap. So the 2400 strap at 2400 will have some values different to the 2400 strap at 2800 or 3333.
Quote:


> Why would Twrrd_SM differ per DIMM channel in read back box?


I noticed that, too, and chose to ignore it for the time being. Next odditiy is that tCKE drops from 7 to 0 for straps higher than 2800.


----------



## Krackenaitor

Anyone can bring light about PRO DCT setting for my RAM?A lot of time wanted some information for net,reading a lot,but i can't find it.
My Ram is Crucial Ballistix Elite 2666 2x8Gb kit(BLE2C8G4D26AFEA).Look a lot of peoples with Samsung or Hinyx chips in their rams but this one are Micron.I was able to timming down to 12-12-12-28 1.2v(2400) on prime x370 pro 0604 bios;and was able to get 2666 16-17-17-38 (stock,I think is this one) at 1.35v with this bios(1,2v stock),turnning on rig at 2400 and loadding my 2666 profile because i got cold boot error having to clear cmos for working.3 days later my motherboard show me 1.7v on cpu and i loaded default setting save it and restart it and my ryzen(1700X) go away.Thank you all


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Don't forget that some Auto values change with frequency, not only with strap. So the 2400 strap at 2400 will have some values different to the 2400 strap at 2800 or 3333.


Agree. I've been sticking to BCLK 100MHz for final OCs. So as 3333MHz using the strap/100MHz was AOK for stability testing I just wanted sub timings to bump it a bit for speed. As posted before 2800MHz strap/frequency sub timings worked with my 14-14-14-14-34-560-416-256-1T GD/PD/BGS off setup for 8hrs GSAT. Passed Y-Cruncher as well. Will just do some loops of IBT AVX and call it done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I noticed that, too, and chose to ignore it for the time being. Next odditiy is that tCKE drops from 7 to 0 for straps higher than 2800.


Hopefully it's a read back error for Twrrd_SM. Would be certainly strange for differing channels to have differing timings. My first rig with DDR4 as well.

Yeap noted that as well. No idea what it is plus some other timings







. Not really found a great guide online for setting up DDR4 timings, so basically in the dark for now about it







. This was why I went with using a lower strap/MHz subtimings with higher.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Ok. That raised a chuckle. Well done.
> 
> Shame its not 4000MHz tho...
> But that hair looks like it can do "over 9000" MHz!




Once You see Super Saiyan Blue driving a DeLorean You seen it all This weekend I'm off to Sheffield for Yorkshire Cosplay-con like every year cant have it without local Saiyan can ya ??

Back on topic i given up on them Beta bioses flashed back to 1201 and... Its faster and more stable in my case!!! Made screenshot to compare timings 9943vs1201
No MAJOR differences but enough to not be able to get it stable no matter what volts or settings i throw at it.


----------



## gupsterg

@lordzed83

From your screenie I conclude you are using slots A2/B2, as tRFC is 312 which is an incorrect read back, unless you set it manually?

I think you have missed discussion about that in thread.


----------



## samaelestevez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T800*
> 
> I have custom water cooling setup too with 4xEK Coolstream PE-360 radiators. All my Qfan profiles are set to silent in BIOS and my dual D5 serial setup is set max %50 RPM in BIOS. I have a 1800X overclocked to 4000MHz with 1.41250V core, LLC: Level 3 and SOC: 1.075V. I saw the max temps while running Intel Burn Test but the fans are loud because of fan profile is based on Tctl reading. I wish this +20C thing will be taken care of.


I have a similar setup. What's the max temperature reading you get with that overclock?


----------



## cookiesowns

So does anyone know if the AGESA 1.0.0.6 helps with running Hynix at 2400 or 2666? I have an old set of Hynix 4x8GB from back in early X99 days that can do 3000+ individually at <1.35V that won't run stable on X370 even with stock timings...

Currently on 2x16GB but rather kee
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> 2x16 Hynix M-die CL 16 stuff(Ripjaws V) lets me get through 2933 at 1T on 9943, even though it is clearly 2T memory(required to post at 3066 for me, can't get to 3200 yet).


M-Die? I thought only AFR has the density to reach 16GB dbl sided, or 8GB single sided. Unfortunately I'm on the old school Hynix MFR 8GB double sided.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @lordzed83
> 
> From your screenie I conclude you are using slots A2/B2, as tRFC is 312 which is an incorrect read back, unless you set it manually?
> 
> I think you have missed discussion about that in thread.


Thats what bios sets itself at. On 1201 rock solid rendering stable 9943 cant even pass 5xvery high ibt AND its slower in tests/benchmarks.

In my case i gein Nothing from them new bioses besides lack of stability even with lower cpu and memory speed. Ill wait for next bios and play about


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Thats what bios sets itself at. On 1201 rock solid rendering stable 9943 cant even pass 5xvery high ibt AND its slower in tests/benchmarks.
> 
> In my case i gein Nothing from them new bioses besides lack of stability even with lower cpu and memory speed. Ill wait for next bios and play about


Incorrect read back. When slots A2/B2 are used the UEFI shows a differing value than actually set. I have multiple test scenarios posted in my thread in signature last page or so. Use latest HWiNFO/AIDA64 to know correct tRFC. UEFI/Asus MemTweakIt/other tools will only be correct in this scenario if you manually set tRFC.


----------



## Timur Born

Reminder about timing differences between 1201 and 9943:



Interestingly that 2933 strap screen shot also shows tRTP differences.


----------



## lordzed83

well what one makes of that







Assume HWiNFO is only correct one then ??


----------



## gupsterg

Yes. Latest HWiNFO is v5.53-3162 posted in this thread by Mumak, link. v5.52.3161 has been ok in my testing as well, link.

I will say this once only again.

You need latest AIDA64. ie beta.

Beta v5.90.4242 had the tRFC reading fix, latest is currently v5.90.4247.


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The correct bios in this case isn't IC dependant, but DPC dependant.
> Some of the bioses sometimes contain IC specific workarounds, but that's not the case with the current AGESA 1.0.0.6 betas.
> 
> 1DPC (i.e. two DIMMs) = 9943
> 2DPC (i.e. four DIMMs) = 9945


I've found that 9945 works best for my RAM and I'm using 1 dual-rank DIMM per channel. Could be a one-off case, or 9945 is also better for 1 dual-rank DPC?


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Finally had some time to play with the new BIOS. As a reminder, I have a 2x16GB F4-3200C15D kit.
> 
> I was having multiple difficulties with 9943 when attempting to run 3200MHz and quickly moved to 9945 after @The Stilt's comment about 9945 being better for 2DPC (I have a single dimm per channel, but they're dual rank).
> 
> 9945 has generally been great. I'm fully stable at:
> 
> 3200MHz strap (100Mhz BLCK)
> Tightened timings from the original ones (14-14-14-32), some sub-timings tightened as well (Trc_SM at 48, Trfc at 420, 312, 192, Tcwl at 14)
> Geardown disabled, 1T
> 1.4V on the RAM, 1.125V on the SOC
> ProcODT 80 Ohm
> VTTDDR at 0.726 (this is *critical*, without it couldn't even boot)
> Tested using TPU Memtest (100 iterations) and HCI Memtest (400%).
> 
> I'm unable to go above this. 3333 boots but I run into instability *very* quickly, even with much looser sub-timings. To use this strap I need ProcODT at 96 Ohm, which I suspect is much less stable for my RAM (3200 with 96 is also unstable). I wonder if tweaking VDDP might allow me to use 80 Ohm, but I haven't tried that. Anything over 3333 doesn't boot at all, regardless of voltage.
> 
> AIDA benchmarks (screenshots below):
> 
> BIOS 0083 using the 3200 strap at 18-14-14-34
> BIOS 9945 using the 3200 strap at 14-14-14-32 (setup detailed above)
> BIOS 9935 using the 3333 strap at 14-14-14-32 (unstable)
> Any suggestions to reach stability at 3333 would be greatly appreciated, the performance improvement seems to be significant


Small update: I have been unsuccessful at stabilizing 3333 or even booting 3466/3600 regardless of any changes made, so I'm settling on 3200 for now.

However, I've optimized the heck out of that 3200








All timings / sub-timings, in the order they appear (those marked with A are using auto-timings):

Code:



Code:


14 14 14 14 32 48 5 8 34(A) 4(A) 10 20 0(A) 5 5 420 312 192 14 10 6(A) 3(A) 1(A) 7(A) 7(A) 1(A) 5(A) 5(A) 0(A)

The results are a tiny bit better than before:


TPU (20 runs) / HCI (400%) MemTest stable









Looking forward to next BIOS to give 3333 / 3466 / 3600 a go again. According to the internet I might be able to do 3600, and as you know, if it's on the internet then it must be true









EDIT: Forgot to mention the downside, I have problems cold booting with this config. It's cumbersome, but at least going into the BIOS and loading the OC profile fixes the problem every time.


----------



## BlazingNanites

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Seems the lightning controller is getting picked up as SPD devices, will patch that in the next version along with ability to write from a saved dump. I wrote this tool myself.


I filed a case with Asus Tech Support weeks ago. Today I got a Senior Supervisor. Evidently they do not know there is any SPD corruption issue related to Aura.

It's been a month. Is this just a Ryzen issue at Asus or does it affect Intel as well?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> I will say this once only again.
> 
> You need latest AIDA64. ie beta.
> 
> Beta v5.90.4242 had the tRFC reading fix, latest is currently v5.90.4247.


And thats the thing I had beta update notification turned off and thats why not seen any new updates. Up and running on new beta


Thanks









I have spend WHOLE 4 day off work weekend trying to get 9943 stable. Ok not whole cause was at Equinox rave Friday Factor B cant miss that. And on Sunday I WON Man vs Food charity competition :] But crappy weather in Nottingham spoiled my plans of doing bit of work on my car so was messing around with memory straps bclk voltages ect. Looking for some sweet spot in 3930-3940 cpu range.
I dont think i invested so much time in any of previous bioses with 0 outcome besides: Slower and Crashing and cold/hot boot problems. Feels like i reverted to state everyone was on lunch day lol


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> Small update: I have been unsuccessful at stabilizing 3333 or even booting 3466/3600 regardless of any changes made, so I'm settling on 3200 for now.
> 
> However, I've optimized the heck out of that 3200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All timings / sub-timings, in the order they appear (those marked with A are using auto-timings):
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 14 14 14 14 32 48 5 8 34(A) 4(A) 10 20 0(A) 5 5 420 312 192 14 10 6(A) 3(A) 1(A) 7(A) 7(A) 1(A) 5(A) 5(A) 0(A)
> 
> The results are a tiny bit better than before:
> 
> 
> TPU (20 runs) / HCI (400%) MemTest stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to next BIOS to give 3333 / 3466 / 3600 a go again. According to the internet I might be able to do 3600, and as you know, if it's on the internet then it must be true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention the downside, I have problems cold booting with this config. It's cumbersome, but at least going into the BIOS and loading the OC profile fixes the problem every time.


What is your SOC voltage? I have resolved all cold boots by raising SOC. It took 1.2v or more at 3600 though and I didn't want that to use that daily. At 3466, I have no cold boot issues and it even boots up with correct settings from complete power off (PSU off or disconnect from wall).


----------



## lordzed83

@goncalossilva
I had same thing on 9943 booting fine 1201 same speeds voltages ect. Ended up with using 1 fail boot atempt to load profile faster and boot up no problem


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> What is your SOC voltage? I have resolved all cold boots by raising SOC. It took 1.2v or more at 3600 though and I didn't want that to use that daily. At 3466, I have no cold boot issues and it even boots up with correct settings from complete power off (PSU off or disconnect from wall).


Currently at 1.125. Tried up to 1.8 to stabilize 3333 or achieve 3466 / 3600, to no avail. Didn't think of raising it to work around the cold boot problems! Will give it a try, thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> @goncalossilva
> I had same thing on 9943 booting fine 1201 same speeds voltages ect. Ended up with using 1 fail boot atempt to load profile faster and boot up no problem


I just raised it from 2 to 5 to see if it helps


----------



## lordzed83

Ye helps to wait 5x longer to load profile ;P Even had it at 9 and still no joy only load worked HaHa


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Thanks


You're welcome







. Now you can help another when you see the "quirk"







.


----------



## lordzed83

Now i can copy proper working timings to Next bios and see whats the deal. Funny how 1201 got em right for me on 2933 strap and new ones dont even tho they ale slower oO Now im curious what is tRFC on 2933 compared to 1201 hmmmm


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @gtbtk
> 
> This post contains the 3200MHz 14-13-13-13-34-1T AIDA64 results that you are using.
> 
> 
> Run 1 66.3ns
> Run 2 62.7ns
> Run 3 71.7ns
> Run 4 67.6ns
> The results are all of the place. There was no reboot, just back to back runs. I have minimal apps, etc in W7/W10C, those were done on W10C. The average is ~67ns. AIDA64 results can be all over the place. Ref image below which was posted before.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no setting I know which will conclusively improve the latency by consecutive drops. I wish there was. I'm sorry to disappoint you, my results are not being used as they should IMO. Not meaning to offend or bully you at all. I have for a while not responded every time you have used that result data. Now I felt I need to present it in the correct fashion.
> 
> This is my first and final response to the matter.
> 
> All the best
> Gup


 The post you linked was not the one I was thinking of. I was looking for the one with 14-13-13-13-26 timings that you said you wanted to be your daily driver settings. Unfortunately that one did not have the mem tweakit screenshot with the 26 tRAS timings listed but thank you for reposting it. Please don't feel that I am saying that you endorse what I am saying.

I only mentioned your results because they are better than just about anything else that I have seen to date at 3200MT/s. Your results demonstrate that low 60 something nanosecond results are possible when everyone else is getting 70-80ns results. I know that you were not searching for the low latency result specifically but it doesn't matter how the answer is arrived at.

If you are in any way interested in seeing if what I have been saying is bunkum or not, run a 7-zip benchmark at those settings, at stock 3200c14 and at the latest 3300 or 3400Mt/s setting you have been running and see which compression result is the best. If you don't like that test try firestrike and compare the combined score differences.

As ridiculous this situation has got here, If the lower latency improves the benchmark results, I can shut up because you will realize it is worth investigating further and you all end up getting better Ryzen systems or I'll shut up because I'm wrong. You all win either way.


----------



## MuddyPaws

I hope we get trade in offers on these new boards

https://www.overclock3d.net/news/cpu_mainboard/asus_crosshair_vi_extreme_has_been_pictured_at_computex_2017/1


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> I hope we get trade in offers on these new boards
> 
> https://www.overclock3d.net/news/cpu_mainboard/asus_crosshair_vi_extreme_has_been_pictured_at_computex_2017/1


Thats the one out of beta phase


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Thats the one out of beta phase


I want one


----------



## samaelestevez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> I got my setup http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/17500#post_26122758 stable.
> 
> I'm using this DDR4 kit G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 2x16GB (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ) at @DDR4-3066 CL14-14-14-34-63-2T 1.375V CPU [email protected] right now. It's a dual rank Samsumg B-die kit. Can I get it clocked higher and which of my settings should be tuned as next to get it higher?


I have the same kit and I'm running at the same speed and timings. I can't get it stable at 3200mhz no matter what I do. One thing you can do to push a tiny bit is to copy the subtimings of the 2666 strap.

If you ever find out how to get it running at 3200 pretty please let everybody know here.


----------



## gupsterg

@lordzed83

Every UEFI upto now has read back bug if slots A2/B2 used. Only cases there is no bug is

i) manually set tRFC.
ii) if A1/B1 or all dimms are populated.

Then also the SW which has not be updated is correct if (i) & (ii) apply.

If you reset to UEFI defaults you will note tRFC stays 312, etc, etc when jumping straps/MHz. But it is being read from SPD and set, you will be able to see in AIDA64/HWiNFO, latest versions







.

@gtbtk

Right near the end of linked post it states:-
Quote:


> CBR15 was no improvement in bench results, as expected from minute RAM tweak. Going to use 14-13-13-34-1T as "daily driver"


I can hand on heart say I have never used 14-13-13-13-26 ever. I have images of all OS I may have wiped prior to refresh and have quite detail notes on paper pads, etc. But I will check







.

I am searching for lowering latency







, but I just can't attain it







.

3DM FS with tessellation tweak as allowed on HWBot does seem to showing scaling with RAM/DF Clock increase. Without tess.tweak it does not. I had linked before 6x 2133MHz vs 6x 3200MHz to yourself in the RAM thread. I have not revisited this test scenario yet, as been snowed with other stuff. I will try 7-Zip and happy to discuss results in my thread when I post data. You can also find the 3DM FS results in my thread. Again happy to discuss.

But I would kindly ask you refrain from posting here on this matter as you are upsetting other members and doing no one any favors including yourself.

And trust me AIDA64 has nutty range of results. I have some today with 60-70ns without reboot, same settings, etc.

All the best
Gup


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> Guys Samsung E-Die chips, 2x 4GB, 9943 or 9945 beta?


I have G skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZR and could not get them to 3200 for **** with 9943.

Set 9945 to almost all Auto and boom instant 3200.

Mel


----------



## zoffster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> Small update: I have been unsuccessful at stabilizing 3333 or even booting 3466/3600 regardless of any changes made, so I'm settling on 3200 for now.
> 
> However, I've optimized the heck out of that 3200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All timings / sub-timings, in the order they appear (those marked with A are using auto-timings):
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 14 14 14 14 32 48 5 8 34(A) 4(A) 10 20 0(A) 5 5 420 312 192 14 10 6(A) 3(A) 1(A) 7(A) 7(A) 1(A) 5(A) 5(A) 0(A)
> 
> The results are a tiny bit better than before:
> 
> 
> TPU (20 runs) / HCI (400%) MemTest stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to next BIOS to give 3333 / 3466 / 3600 a go again. According to the internet I might be able to do 3600, and as you know, if it's on the internet then it must be true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention the downside, I have problems cold booting with this config. It's cumbersome, but at least going into the BIOS and loading the OC profile fixes the problem every time.


Thank you so much, I could not get to boot beyond 2933Mhz without these settings:

ProcODT 80 Ohm
VTTDDR at 0.726

Never thought to change these. Was beginning to think my memory controller was gimped.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirMacke*
> 
> ´
> Ah, what setting is that?


Advanced\AMD CBS\UMC Common Options\DDR4 Common Options\Fail_CNT

That is where you select how many times it should try to "train" memory before giving up and reverting to 2133, as well as the original place to set ProcODT. Sorry for the delayed response, it's been a VERY busy day.


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoffster1*
> 
> Thank you so much, I could not get to boot beyond 2933Mhz without these settings:
> 
> ProcODT 80 Ohm
> VTTDDR at 0.726
> 
> Never thought to change these. Was beginning to think my memory controller was gimped.


No problem, glad to help! What memory are you using?


----------



## 1nterceptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> I have G skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZR and could not get them to 3200 for **** with 9943.
> 
> Set 9945 to almost all Auto and boom instant 3200.
> 
> Mel


I also had much better results with 9945, even with my older e-die ram... With 9943 i coulden't even boot @2666, but with 9945 3066 is rock stable, 3200 i attainable with looser timings...


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I reset the sub-timings to Auto and ran 3.97 + 3396-CL14 and 3.97 + 3366-CL14. The former failed in loop 18 of ITB AVX max, the latter succeeded 30 loops. So this seems to be my breaking point for CL14. For the sake of completeness I will do another 3396-CL14 run again, this time with CPU frequence lowered to 3.6.


At first I thought that 3396-CL14 would make the 30 loops run at lowered 3.6 MHZ CPU frequency and Auto sub-timings, but then it failed at the 28th loop. Personally I do prefer higher CPU clocks to RAM clocks anyway, so I will now go back to 3.97 + 3366-CL14 and lower sub-timings to the 2400 strap's values.


----------



## gtbtk

@gupsterg

I apologize, I honestly thought I has seen it in one of your posts. I know that I have seen someone post about it somewhere.

Either way you are succeeding better than most. Maybe you should try a 14-13-13-26 setup and see how it works for you, I know that I have seen it somewhere.

Bandwidth will help things without doubt but only to a point. It gets to a stage where the individual components just cannot use all the available bandwidth and the higher bandwidth can only be used to support multiple components operating in parallel which is typically a multi user server, not a desktop. Looking at x99 systems, quad channel memory the bandwidth is double that of the same system set up as dual channel. Gaming and compression benchmarks get a slight boost but they are not twice as fast. On the other hand, The same memory with tight vs really lose timings gets much bigger differences in some workloads.

I'll take a look at your thread. thanks


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samaelestevez*
> 
> I have the same kit and I'm running at the same speed and timings. I can't get it stable at 3200mhz no matter what I do. One thing you can do to push a tiny bit is to copy the subtimings of the 2666 strap.
> 
> If you ever find out how to get it running at 3200 pretty please let everybody know here.


@samaelestevez Would you like to share your expirience and settings?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krackenaitor*
> 
> Anyone can bring light about PRO DCT setting for my RAM?A lot of time wanted some information for net,reading a lot,but i can't find it.
> My Ram is Crucial Ballistix Elite 2666 2x8Gb kit(BLE2C8G4D26AFEA).Look a lot of peoples with Samsung or Hinyx chips in their rams but this one are Micron.I was able to timming down to 12-12-12-28 1.2v(2400) on prime x370 pro 0604 bios;and was able to get 2666 16-17-17-38 (stock,I think is this one) at 1.35v with this bios(1,2v stock),turnning on rig at 2400 and loadding my 2666 profile because i got cold boot error having to clear cmos for working.3 days later my motherboard show me 1.7v on cpu and i loaded default setting save it and restart it and my ryzen(1700X) go away.Thank you all


If I understood you correctly, please see message 1, paragraph 1 in this thread. You may have to send your board to Asus to be repaired.


----------



## Krackenaitor

I did it.2 rma motherboards,with my 3,i'd to rma ryzen;now all work.I dunno if the memory controlator in ryzen got overcurrent or what happened,so i need some information about pro dct for my memories because all that i see are for samsung or hynix,but micron are missing


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> I have G skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZR and could not get them to 3200 for **** with 9943.
> 
> Set 9945 to almost all Auto and boom instant 3200.
> 
> Mel


Im at 9943, now Im testing and seems promissing. How did you set? For me, multiplier 2400 MHz + BCLK working very well (with 2666 mHz+ BCLK I had issues). Of course, Samsungs chips likes high voltage at DRAM.


----------



## Pilotasso

Is there an explanation as to why dragging memory with BCLK above specs is more stable than the standard multiplier with standard BCLK?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krackenaitor*
> 
> I did it.2 rma motherboards,with my 3,i'd to rma ryzen;now all work.I dunno if the memory controlator in ryzen got overcurrent or what happened,so i need some information about pro dct for my memories because all that i see are for samsung or hynix,but micron are missing


Assuming a functioning board, install by flashback BIOS 9943 or 9945 per C6H User Guide par. 2.2.

ProcODT setting (the one that works) is found at the end of the timing settings, and affects the quality of the waveforms that exist in the communication path between memory and the processor. In some cases, particularly 2 x 16 GB DRAM configurations, procODT when in the 80 ohms or so region leads to better results than when in the lower ohms region. ProcODT is not a goal one is striving to maximize or minimize, merely a supplemental transmission line loading resistance.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> Is there an explanation as to why dragging memory with BCLK above specs is more stable than the standard multiplier with standard BCLK?


Ryzen magic same thing here


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> Is there an explanation as to why dragging memory with BCLK above specs is more stable than the standard multiplier with standard BCLK?


I think the two approaches lead to different auto timings selected by the firmware. Why one set is better than another I haven't seen anyone describe. Some effort to take high BCLK timings and convert them to nanoseconds to compare with 100 MHz BCLK strap timings converted to nanoseconds might reveal something to a sufficiently well-informed memory maven.


----------



## samaelestevez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> @samaelestevez Would you like to share your expirience and settings?


Absolutely! Delighted to do so.

Just to clarify for any other fellow overclocker, we are talking about a 2x16gb dual rank Samsung B-die kit rated at 3200mhz CL14.

ON BIOS 1107
Was able to post and run 3200mhz stable overnight run of AIDA64 memory stress test. Could not get anything additional by running a higher BCLK because it will be unstable, even 101mhz was unstable.

Settings were as follows:

Base Clock: 100mhz
Memory Frequency: 3200mhz
VDRAM: 1.35v
Timings: 18-18-18-18-38
ProcODT: 80ohms (set under the Advanced tab---> CMB)
As you can see timings were relatively loose compared to our rated 14-14-14-34 kits. So i upgraded to the beta 9945 BIOS to try my luck (based on a post by Elmor it is better to run 9945 for dual ranked DIMM pairs like ours).

ON BIOS 9945
Was able to post and run OS at 3200mhz at 14-14-14-14-34 timings, but it was unstable (on 1107 i could not even post with those timings). I tried different CLDO_VDDP, different ProcODT (only posts with 80ohms and 96ohms), different voltages, downgear, 2T, different timings (even the good'ol 18-18-18-18-38 that worked on 1107), increased several of the new sub-timings and all to no avail, memory still unstable at 3200mhz.

So i downclocked to 3066mhz and it is rock solid stable at 14-14-14-14-34. I tried lowering the timings to 13-13-13-13-32 and it runs windows but it is unstable. I tried using the 2400mhz subtimings from the table that @timur_born shared but it doesn't even post, the 2666mhz sub-timings did work perfectly and stable.

All-in-all, 9945 was an improvement. My aida64 benchmark number went from ~43,500MB/s to ~48,000MB/s read speed, similar story on write and copy and latency went from ~80ms to ~76ms.

I can't milk any additional frequency as using a 101mhz BCLK makes it unstable, so it is not an issue of the 3200mhz strap, to me is some sort of firmware or BIOS issue because on 1107 it ran fine with loose timings, now i can't get it stable.

On a side note, i managed to run windows using the 3,333mhz strap and got the system to post with the 3,466 strap (no windows though). All those were done using 96ohm ProcODT and 994 CLDO_VDDP.

I think that covers everything i've done so far. If you have anything else that has worked and I haven't tried pleas by all means let me know please. Or if someone else reading this post has any ideas that you think may work please let me know.


----------



## Timur Born

Only few timings that differ between straps cannot be manually edited now. One of these is the refresh interval, which is shorter for lower memory straps and may thus lead to higher stability?!


----------



## Krackenaitor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Assuming a functioning board, install by flashback BIOS 9943 or 9945 per C6H User Guide par. 2.2.
> 
> ProcODT setting (the one that works) is found at the end of the timing settings, and affects the quality of the waveforms that exist in the communication path between memory and the processor. In some cases, particularly 2 x 16 GB DRAM configurations, procODT when in the 80 ohms or so region leads to better results than when in the lower ohms region. ProcODT is not a goal one is striving to maximize or minimize, merely a supplemental transmission line loading resistance.


so for 2x8Gb kits pro odt lvs are around 50-80(53.3)for all types of memories?hynix,samsung,micron,only playing around for find the better setting for memories?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> 3333 had the smallest window in regard to successful training while I was testing things yesterday (946-953mv for me). 3466 was one of the most forgiving.


Thanks for the information. Unfortunately trying 947 didn't enable me to use the 3333 strap within the 3333-3400 range. So still back to 3200 for me.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Either way you are succeeding better than most. Maybe you should try a 14-13-13-26 setup and see how it works for you, I know that I have seen it somewhere.


I just tried 3366-14-13-13-27 (26 crashes to code 8 at that frequency). Aida latency in combination with CB15 BIAS (affects Aida) and realtime priority did not drop below 67 ns. Maybe the one instance where you saw 60 ns was with Aida BIAS enabled?! This does not work on my rig.


----------



## Timur Born

Really, what is wrong with tRC? At 3373-14-14-14-14-30 I get a code 8 crash during Windows boot using tRC 60. At tRC 65 I just passed 10 loops of ITB AVX High. According to SPD my dimms should be able to handle around tRC = 50 at that frequency.


----------



## Johan45

It's XMP and meant for Intel. You can't expect the XMP to work just like it does on Intel on this platform


----------



## samaelestevez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Only few timings that differ between straps cannot be manually edited now. One of these is the refresh interval, which is shorter for lower memory straps and may thus lead to higher stability?!


Thanks for all the work you have been doing with this table!!! It has certainly helped me a great deal.


----------



## EightCores

Yesterday I reported that I spoke to G.Skill and they told me that currently they are shipping *F4-3200C14Q-64GTZSW* with *Hynix* chips. I gambled and ordered a kit hoping to get the Samsung; today I got that kit with Samsung-B die chips (old stock), I verified this with Thaiphoon Burner in my X99 board. I got lucky. If anyone needs *64GB* of RAM they probably could still get the *Samsung B* die from the same place I did. Not wanting to go against the rules of this site I will present you with a riddle: Which came first; the chicken or the "New___"? -- that is where I got the RAM from.
This is the most positive I have felt about this build in months&#8230;. I saw a posting on the AMD site by a guy that claimed to have the above memory running at 3200Mhz, as others have on this site. Poisson21: "&#8230; i changed to 9945 and i have better luck and with same setting, i can use now the 3333 Mhz strap&#8230;"
I assume this is all being done at 14-14-14-34. Is this correct?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It's XMP and meant for Intel. You can't expect the XMP to work just like it does on Intel on this platform


AMD wrote in their blog that tRC "should not be set lower than tRP + tRAS for stability reasons". For someone running 14-14-14-34 memory that would be tRC = 48, which is exactly what SPD is reporting as minimum. Agesa is running tRC = 75 instead, and seemingly for good reasons where CPU stability is concerned. Why does Ryzen need such a high value then?


----------



## zoffster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> No problem, glad to help! What memory are you using?


2 x GSkill TridentZ 16GB CL14 modules.


----------



## poisson21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightCores*
> 
> Yesterday I reported that I spoke to G.Skill and they told me that currently they are shipping *F4-3200C14Q-64GTZSW* with *Hynix* chips. I gambled and ordered a kit hoping to get the Samsung; today I got that kit with Samsung-B die chips (old stock), I verified this with Thaiphoon Burner in my X99 board. I got lucky. If anyone needs *64GB* of RAM they probably could still get the *Samsung B* die from the same place I did. Not wanting to go against the rules of this site I will present you with a riddle: Which came first; the chicken or the "New___"? -- that is where I got the RAM from.
> This is the most positive I have felt about this build in months&#8230;. I saw a posting on the AMD site by a guy that claimed to have the above memory running at 3200Mhz, as others have on this site. Poisson21: "&#8230; i changed to 9945 and i have better luck and with same setting, i can use now the 3333 Mhz strap&#8230;"
> I assume this is all being done at 14-14-14-34. Is this correct?


Yes it is, today i made a lot of try.
The 3333 strap is not so stable than the 3200, so i tune the 3200 strap the max i can. This evening i tried to lower the timming, and right now i'm at 14-13-13-13-34-48. I also tried to apply settings from the 2400 strap, 2 or 3 of them prevent me from booting to windows. Surprisingly i succed in lowering trfc/trfc2/trfc4 a lot, i start at 560/416/256 (f4-3200c14-64gtz kit) and finish at 350/260/160 without problem, i'll try to go further tommorrow.
With these new settings, i gain ~5000Mb/s on memory writing/reading/copy and about 5 ns in latency.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krackenaitor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Assuming a functioning board, install by flashback BIOS 9943 or 9945 per C6H User Guide par. 2.2.
> 
> ProcODT setting (the one that works) is found at the end of the timing settings, and affects the quality of the waveforms that exist in the communication path between memory and the processor. In some cases, particularly 2 x 16 GB DRAM configurations, procODT when in the 80 ohms or so region leads to better results than when in the lower ohms region. ProcODT is not a goal one is striving to maximize or minimize, merely a supplemental transmission line loading resistance.
> 
> 
> 
> so for 2x8Gb kits pro odt lvs are around 50-80(53.3)for all types of memories?hynix,samsung,micron,only playing around for find the better setting for memories?
Click to expand...

Raja wrote that one has to experiment. I haven't been keeping track of procODT for 2 x 8s, but my impression is that lower resistance than 80 ohms has been successful.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infraredbg*
> 
> I've been fighting with 2x16GB Hynix M-die for a while.
> So far I've managed to get them fully stable at 2933 16-16-16-38 1T.
> 3066 almost works, with 1-2 errors on HCI Memtest, but so far could not get them fully stable.
> 3200 strap is completely unstable no matter what.
> 
> Exact model is this: F4-3000C15D-32GVR
> Timings are a little loose, because I was trying to stabilize higher strap, so they could be tightened.
> 
> Some observations:
> - 3200 doesn't boot with anything but 90Ohm with my particular setup
> - Voltage does not help with these M-Dies
> - CAS14 boots into windows at 3000+, but no stability. 2933C14 is not stable either.
> - These sticks work on Z270 Apex at 3200+ speeds no problem
> - Setting CAS15 in bios does not work -> 2d code, while on some previous bioses it was rounding to CAS16
> - tRC=50 or lower is 54 code -> no boot
> - I have set the retry to 3 and also saved a profile with all settings (CBS included). If a training fails, I can always load that profile, then save and reboot. Board goes to AA quickly, then shuts down.
> Next boot is success. If for some reason the settings I'm trying are not good (e.g. wrong ProcODT) and F9 code catches me, I wait for the second try. If it's F9 again, I press "safe mode" button before third attempt, it loads failsafe defaults and I can enter bios with all my settings still there (including CBS). Then just change the wrong setting, save and reboot. After first AA (procedure explained above), everything is fine. No need to reload settings and the good thing is after AA power down, the VDDP is also applied.
> - For these particular memory I left VDDP in CBS menu on auto. For the 2x8GB M-die had to bump it a little for 3200 strap and it appears to be stable. Test will follow.
> - We still don't have full control over timings, so this is somewhat limiting factor and I'm not really impressed by latest AGESA and bioses. Hopefully things will get better.


My DDR is Hynix with M-die too (I found it today) it is Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3000C15R (16x2 Gb), and can boot on 3100 but unstable, by now it is only stable at 3003 Mhz.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Either way you are succeeding better than most. Maybe you should try a 14-13-13-26 setup and see how it works for you, I know that I have seen it somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> I just tried 3366-14-13-13-27 (26 crashes to code 8 at that frequency). Aida latency in combination with CB15 BIAS (affects Aida) and realtime priority did not drop below 67 ns. Maybe the one instance where you saw 60 ns was with Aida BIAS enabled?! This does not work on my rig.
Click to expand...

 I did see it at 3200 and not 3366 at those timings. Did you notice if the secondary timings were adjusted as part of the training process from what you had previously?

I do not know what secondary timings the training set when they were running (1.0.0.4 Agesa when I saw it) nor what steps that they went through to get there.

The Aida result was 62ns and it was in the time frame after the Aida64 update (about 3 weeks ago - unless there is another version that has come out more recently that I missed) that was supposed to be supporting Ryzen was released. I must admit I did not look into what version they were running.

I thought that it was on a Crosshair but now I am double guessing myself and it may have been a taichi board, I don't remember. It was posted in a discussion about memory training before 3400 or 3600 was easily attainable and it was with refclk 100 set. I double checked because up until then, to get decent memory speeds everyone was using refclk120 and the 2667 strap and I was surprised to see the 3200 strap being used. That is why I remember it.

The post was not boasting about the latency numbers and from my memory, was quite matter of fact so I do not think that whoever posted it was trying to be smart or cheat, just factual. I do not remember any mention of Aida Bias

I am guessing that the DDR4 training offset a secondary setting to make up for tRAS being so tight but I don't know for sure. Maybe they just had golden memory that will run at just about any timings?


----------



## matthew87

I just build a Ryzen 1700X system with the C6H, knowing that Ryzen is a bit touchy with memory support and performance I went off Asus's QVL list and purchased a set of 16GB (2x8GB) Gskill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ 3200mhz memory.

The motherboard has been updated to the latest BIOS release, even used BIOS Flashback and CMOS clear before updating, but for the life of me I cannot get this memory to post at 3200mhz regardless of timings.

I've tried manually setting the timings and voltages to that recommended by Gskill and using the standard DCOP profile with 3200mhz targeted selected. Even loosening the timings hasn't help, PC flat out refuses to post at this speed. The fastest the memory will run at is 29xxMhz.

Am I wrong in assuming that memory on Asus's own QVL list, rated at 3200mhz, should be able to run at 3200mhz....

And does anyone have any idea what I can try to resolve this at get the memory running at its rated and QVL performance?


----------



## eyetrippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew87*
> 
> I just build a Ryzen 1700X system with the C6H, knowing that Ryzen is a bit touchy with memory support and performance I went off Asus's QVL list and purchased a set of 16GB (2x8GB) Gskill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ 3200mhz memory.
> 
> The motherboard has been updated to the latest BIOS release, even used BIOS Flashback and CMOS clear before updating, but for the life of me I cannot get this memory to post at 3200mhz regardless of timings.
> 
> I've tried manually setting the timings and voltages to that recommended by Gskill and using the standard DCOP profile with 3200mhz targeted selected. Even loosening the timings hasn't help, PC flat out refuses to post at this speed. The fastest the memory will run at is 29xxMhz.
> 
> Am I wrong in assuming that memory on Asus's own QVL list, rated at 3200mhz, should be able to run at 3200mhz....
> 
> And does anyone have any idea what I can try to resolve this at get the memory running at its rated and QVL performance?


I don't see how the qvl list can be anything other than a list of memory that should work at ddr4 defaults.

Until AGESA 1.0.0.6, motherboard manufacturers wouldn't have likely been able to run up to the rated speeds anyway?

Or perhaps they just test with one stick.

Anyway, have you tried your sticks individually?


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew87*
> 
> I just build a Ryzen 1700X system with the C6H, knowing that Ryzen is a bit touchy with memory support and performance I went off Asus's QVL list and purchased a set of 16GB (2x8GB) Gskill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ 3200mhz memory.
> 
> The motherboard has been updated to the latest BIOS release, even used BIOS Flashback and CMOS clear before updating, but for the life of me I cannot get this memory to post at 3200mhz regardless of timings.
> 
> I've tried manually setting the timings and voltages to that recommended by Gskill and using the standard DCOP profile with 3200mhz targeted selected. Even loosening the timings hasn't help, PC flat out refuses to post at this speed. The fastest the memory will run at is 29xxMhz.
> 
> Am I wrong in assuming that memory on Asus's own QVL list, rated at 3200mhz, should be able to run at 3200mhz....
> 
> And does anyone have any idea what I can try to resolve this at get the memory running at its rated and QVL performance?


I have the same set. Download the 9945 bios it works for me.


----------



## tarot

throw
Gskill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ

into the search and choose relevance.
finalheaven i believe has this ram 4 sticks running well.
basically find someone else that ahs it and has it running and go from there.
me...i, m in a small pit of hell with my ram







i seem to be the only person on the planet with it and no matter what i try cannot get it past 2933.
but
14 14 14 14 36 at 2933 is pretty good performance wise and now i have the 3.925 OC back and stable i, m pretty happy.

I was going to fork out for some flare 3200 ram or something else but honestly from what i am seeing performance wise it is a bit of a minimal lift for the outlay.

one thing i have come across from various reviews of the 3200 flare and the 1800x is the latency....in all the flare reviews i have seen at stock the latency is no better than what i have been getting nowhere are they showing in the 60's its high 70's and above.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> I did see it at 3200 and not 3366 at those timings. Did you notice if the secondary timings were adjusted as part of the training process from what you had previously?


On 9943 there is no change in secondary or tertiary timings of the 3200 strap between 3200 and 3600, they stay all the same. So my higher frequency test was even tighter than the 3200 test you found.

And the changes between 1201 to 9943 are not only minimal, but also only for timings that can manually be matched now. I already matched all of them to their respectively lower values, except for tWRRD and tRDWR, which I am still experimenting with. I did reach 191 gflops in ITB AVX, which is quite something. Currently I am at 188 gflops, after lowering clocks again trying to get more stable.

All that being said, I only reached around 65 ns latency at 3600-CL14 and that was not stable. And again, whoever got those 62 ns may have used the AIDA BIAS, which I cannot use, but the CB15 BIAS also affects AIDA latency numbers slightly.


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The correct bios in this case isn't IC dependant, but DPC dependant.
> Some of the bioses sometimes contain IC specific workarounds, but that's not the case with the current AGESA 1.0.0.6 betas.
> 
> 1DPC (i.e. two DIMMs) = 9943
> 2DPC (i.e. four DIMMs) = 9945


Can also confirm like another user that my 1DPC setup also much prefers 9945. I would highly suggest anybody that is unsuccessful with 9943 to try 9945. In my case I couldn't boot above 2400 on 9943 and could at 3200 first try on 9945. If you have a good kit and are very unsuccessful, make the switch.


----------



## ozzyo99

So, do we know yet what the difference is between 9943 and 9945?

I don't understand what the delta is that explains the differing opinions.


----------



## StevieP24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> My DDR is Hynix with M-die too (I found it today) it is Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3000C15R (16x2 Gb), and can boot on 3100 but unstable, by now it is only stable at 3003 Mhz.


Had same RAM could run at 3200 with 1.45volts

Have F4-3600C16-8GVK now running 3636 16-16-16-36 set at1.4V 40x101 BCLK on 1700x, only got it yesterday but pretty happy so far


----------



## RossiOCUK

I'm using 9945 and have got 2933MHz 14,14,14,14,32,1T stable with 4x8GB 3200MHz Corsair Vengeance LED (Hynix MFR) at 1.4v and 1.125 SOC. I can't get more out of it without dropping the timings and 101 REFCLK becomes unstable.
I've tried fiddling with procodt and vddp but to no avail.

Can anyone recommend 32GB RAM that will give me the best chance of getting to 3200MHz CL14 1T?


----------



## Clukos

New version of CPU-Z is reading memory speeds correctly when using higher straps than 3200


----------



## kreplach




----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> AMD wrote in their blog that tRC "should not be set lower than tRP + tRAS for stability reasons". For someone running 14-14-14-34 memory that would be tRC = 48, which is exactly what SPD is reporting as minimum. Agesa is running tRC = 75 instead, and seemingly for good reasons where CPU stability is concerned. Why does Ryzen need such a high value then?


That would be the minimum possible row cycle time based upon completion of precharge before the next activate command can be sent. Additional spacing limits same rank data transfer rates somewhat, helping to improve stability. From a performance perspective, you'd want to stay as close to the minimum value as possible.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> That would be the minimum possible row cycle time based upon completion of precharge before the next activate command can be sent. Additional spacing limits same rank data transfer rates somewhat, helping to improve stability. From a performance perspective, you'd want to stay as close to the minimum value as possible.


So why does Ryzen need such high values for tRC? I just failed a run at tRC = 70, but succeeded at tRC = 75.


----------



## Plissken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> New version of CPU-Z is reading memory speeds correctly when using higher straps than 3200


How did you manage to get those timings at 3466? My kit is *F4-3600C16D-16GTZ*, bios 9943, but couldn't boot with timings @14 but only @16... no cpu overclock (1700X), BCLK 100, bootstrap 3466, 1.35v mem (VBoot 1.4v). Would you suggest to try with 9945 or there's something else I could do with bios settings? 3200 14-14-14-34 works flawlessly instead.


----------



## Clukos

I'm using 9945, the ram runs at 3466 14-14-14-34-48 1T with the sub-timings being a direct copy of the 2666 strap. I've set Dram voltage at 1.4 and Soc at 1.15.


----------



## Plissken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I'm using 9945, the ram runs at 3466 14-14-14-34-48 1T with the sub-timings being a direct copy of the 2666 strap. I've set Dram voltage at 1.4 and Soc at 1.15.


Thanks, I will try and experiment a bit with 9945 then.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> So why does Ryzen need such high values for tRC? I just failed a run at tRC = 70, but succeeded at tRC = 75.


That implies you're out of sufficient margin for stability. You've either got to apply more voltage (or tune it), reduce frequency, or trade off with other row activation/spacing related timings.

I should add that this is why it's important to purchase kits that are validated on a given platform. The bin relates to raw IO of the platform it was validated on and the signal margin. Each platform is different in that regard - more so when comparing AMD to Intel.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I'm using 9945, the ram runs at 3466 14-14-14-34-48 1T with the sub-timings being a direct copy of the 2666 strap. I've set Dram voltage at 1.4 and Soc at 1.15.


Hello

I believe it has been mentioned before but there are no straps on this platform.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I'm using 9945, the ram runs at 3466 14-14-14-34-48 1T with the sub-timings being a direct copy of the 2666 strap. I've set Dram voltage at 1.4 and Soc at 1.15.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> I believe it has been mentioned before but there are no straps on this platform.
Click to expand...

@Praz, would you mind defining strap as you understand it versus the common usage here? I'm afraid I must have missed that previous mention.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I'm using 9945, the ram runs at 3466 14-14-14-34-48 1T with the sub-timings being a direct copy of the 2666 strap. I've set Dram voltage at 1.4 and Soc at 1.15.


Is that the rated module SPD timings or the timings that show in the bios for the 2666 strap?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> So why does Ryzen need such high values for tRC? I just failed a run at tRC = 70, but succeeded at tRC = 75.
> 
> 
> 
> That implies you're out of sufficient margin for stability. You've either got to apply more voltage (or tune it), reduce frequency, or trade off with other row activation/spacing related timings.
> 
> I should add that this is why it's important to purchase kits that are validated on a given platform. The bin relates to raw IO of the platform it was validated on and the signal margin. Each platform is different in that regard - more so when comparing AMD to Intel.
Click to expand...

I infer from this revelation that because there are no FlareX kits of the 3200C14D-32 type, G.Skill cannot bin many sticks that fit this AMD AM4 niche and operate with the C6H. This forces those of us who want to run 3200 2 x 16 to use TridentZ or some other type. But carrying that point further, one might also infer that there is some characteristic of Ryzen and/or the C6H board that presently precludes reasonable yields for FlareX use.

And that I, happily running TridentZ 2 x 16 at 3200, am just lucky.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> @Praz, would you mind defining strap as you understand it versus the common usage here? I'm afraid I must have missed that previous mention.


Hello

Straps allows for the use of predefined BCLK values where the CPU and memory buses utilize this value and other domains such as PCIe use the default value. The 125 strap with a 125 BCLK on Intel platforms will result in the CPU multiplier and memory divider using 125 BCLK for computing the final frequencies whereas the PCIe bus will use the native 100 BCLK (scaled down from 125 BCLK as a result of the strap). What is being referenced in this thread as a strap is the memory divider.

Edit:

Found the original mention of this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The newer FWs used in these bioses are still betas (as are the bioses themselves), so few shenanigans are no surprise really. The newer FWs are also completely different animals to the ones used in earlier AGESA versions, so don't expect them to behave even remotely the same.
> 
> Also, there are no "straps" in these CPUs. There are several timings which AGESA tries to keep constant, independent of the MEMCLK. These timings only change to reflect the change required in the resulting cycle time. For example if a certain timing defaults to 8 CLKs at 2133MHz MEMCLK (7.5ns cycle time), at 3200MHz MEMCLK the same timing must be configured to 12 CLKs for the cycle time to remain the same (7.5ns).


----------



## LittleVulpix

I have no idea what I'm doing wrong, but basically every time I manually specify my overclock (doing memory and CPU), my graphics card starts being unhappy. It's all fine and dandy if I don't launch any games, and sometimes it even works in games for some time, but then I always get a driver crash. The system is otherwise completely fine and when the driver "resumes operating", everything works again for a few minutes.

I have the rx 460 (a temporary card, but a new one nonetheless).

When I load the defaults, it just works, no problem.
When my overclock is applied, the amd driver starts crashing.

I tried just about everything could think of. Manually setting BCLK to 100-102 ish, same problem.
Manally setting the PCIe slot to run at Gen3 (and Gen2!), same problem.
Disabling various clock skews - same problem.

Anyone faced the same issue before? Any idea what it could be? I wanted to see if maybe this could be resolved by enabling HPET - but I cannot find any reference to HPET in the bios, so...

I am running 9945, but the situation was the same in previous bioses as well.


----------



## nilco

How to get CLDO VDDP to stick? I tried saving bios, then powering off by holding the power button, trief savin bios pressing reset button. Tried not saving bios and same thing, its always on auto..


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nilco*
> 
> How to get CLDO VDDP to stick? I tried saving bios, then powering off by holding the power button, trief savin bios pressing reset button. Tried not saving bios and same thing, its always on auto..


use setting you know will boot. change the value. F10 to save and exit. Go back into BIOS. Turn off PC. Turn on again and it should have stuck.


----------



## nilco

Wow thanks alot! 975 and I managed to get ram up to 3200! Thx!


----------



## 4rcherz

no problem! good luck!!!


----------



## Praz

Hello

32GB (2 Kits F4-3600C15D-16GTZ) 3466MHz 14-14-14 1T


----------



## VegetarianEater

Not sure if this is the right place for this, but I just built my new Ryzen system last night, and I have a 2x8GB kit of Trident Z RGB, and while in the dimm slows it shows 8192mb of ram for each dimm, it's only showing up as 8GB total system ram.

Anyone else have this issue? Anyone have any suggestions on how to fix it? Thanks!


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VegetarianEater*
> 
> Not sure if this is the right place for this, but I just built my new Ryzen system last night, and I have a 2x8GB kit of Trident Z RGB, and while in the dimm slows it shows 8192mb of ram for each dimm, it's only showing up as 8GB total system ram.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue? Anyone have any suggestions on how to fix it? Thanks!


I seems that results in this thread suggest first resetting the DIMMs into their sockets. Second, examine the SPD area of each DIMM memory space for corruption. This may be seen in the SPD section of the BIOS, but is probably better examined (if you are using Windows) by running Thaiphoon.


----------



## Teramungus

Hi all! Great information here.

I have been able to run DDR3200 (14-14-14-14-34-[48]) on 0902, 1001, 0079, 1107, 1201. Now that 9943 offers more settings I can get my RAM up to 3600 with ProctODT 60.

My question is about ROG Mem TweakIt!: Any time I exceed the Rated speed of 3200, I get an "efficiency score" of ZERO (0) even though Cinebench15 passes and AIDA64 displays the set speed and passes benchmark. Any Ideas?

All Auto settings except: DRAM Timings greater than 3200, (15/16)-15-15-15-36-[51], ProctODT 60.

CPU AMD Ryzen 1800X
*BIOS 9943*
Cooling BeQuiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
MOBO Asus Crosshair VI Hero
RAM G.Skill F4-DDR3200C14 (2x8)
Video Card Asus Strix GTX 9602GB OC
Harddrive Samsung 960 Pro
Power Supply EVGA 850P
Case Fractal Design R5-BO


----------



## VegetarianEater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I seems that results in this thread suggest first resetting the DIMMs into their sockets. Second, examine the SPD area of each DIMM memory space for corruption. This may be seen in the SPD section of the BIOS, but is probably better examined (if you are using Windows) by running Thaiphoon.


thanks for the help! Haven't installed Windows yet as it was freezing when I tried booting from USB. Bios update and adjusted ram timings, and now I have Ubuntu running, but I'm at work now.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 32GB (2 Kits F4-3600C15D-16GTZ) 3466MHz 14-14-14 1T
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice work! But this memory is not, as far as I can find, on the QVL for C6H Ryzen. So I guess it is nice work^2.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VegetarianEater*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I seems that results in this thread suggest first resetting the DIMMs into their sockets. Second, examine the SPD area of each DIMM memory space for corruption. This may be seen in the SPD section of the BIOS, but is probably better examined (if you are using Windows) by running Thaiphoon.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the help! Haven't installed Windows yet as it was freezing when I tried booting from USB. Bios update and adjusted ram timings, and now I have Ubuntu running, but I'm at work now.
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure I once found a way to see the SPD in Mint (and hence related Ubuntu disties) but forget the command. However, I have not found a way to see from the Mint OS what speed the memory is actually running at. If I have doubts about settings retention, I have to re POST into the BIOS and look.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teramungus*
> 
> Hi all! Great information here.
> 
> I have been able to run DDR3200 (14-14-14-14-34-[48]) on 0902, 1001, 0079, 1107, 1201. Now that 9943 offers more settings I can get my RAM up to 3600 with ProctODT 60.
> 
> My question is about ROG Mem TweakIt!: Any time I exceed the Rated speed of 3200, I get an "efficiency score" of ZERO (0) even though Cinebench15 passes and AIDA64 displays the set speed and passes benchmark. Any Ideas?
> 
> All Auto settings except: DRAM Timings greater than 3200, (15/16)-15-15-15-36-[51], ProctODT 60.
> 
> CPU AMD Ryzen 1800X
> *BIOS 9943*
> Cooling BeQuiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
> MOBO Asus Crosshair VI Hero
> RAM G.Skill F4-DDR3200C14 (2x8)
> Video Card Asus Strix GTX 9602GB OC
> Harddrive Samsung 960 Pro
> Power Supply EVGA 850P
> Case Fractal Design R5-BO


Perhaps the efficiency score is applied to any higher than original set of BIOS baseline speeds because it implies that you are an overclocker, and hence a priori you are spending too much time on tweaking; this is equivalent to being inefficient in getting on in life. Welcome.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> That implies you're out of sufficient margin for stability. You've either got to apply more voltage (or tune it), reduce frequency, or trade off with other row activation/spacing related timings.


I can try to pump more voltage, 1.4 V isn't too much yet. Other timings I just tighened to compromise for higher frequencies not being stable (rather a CPU issue it seems).
Quote:


> I should add that this is why it's important to purchase kits that are validated on a given platform. The bin relates to raw IO of the platform it was validated on and the signal margin. Each platform is different in that regard - more so when comparing AMD to Intel.


Flare X demonstrated no perceivable benefits over Ripjaws and TridentZ when I tested them with older Agesa versions. I even had a case where Flare X restarted half a dozen times at settings where the other two just went through in one go.


----------



## Sufferage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> AMD wrote in their blog that tRC "should not be set lower than tRP + tRAS for stability reasons". For someone running 14-14-14-34 memory that would be tRC = 48, which is exactly what SPD is reporting as minimum. Agesa is running tRC = 75 instead, and seemingly for good reasons where CPU stability is concerned. Why does Ryzen need such a high value then?


It does not need a high tRC, at least not for me. Was working on thightening my timings as much as i could before i had to go on rehab, so did at lot of testing and always kept tRC between tRP + tRAS and tRP + tRAS + 2, last stable (HCI 400%) setting i had running when i had to leave had tRP 13, tRAS 28 and tRC 42 if my memory serves me well.


----------



## Sufferage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plissken*
> 
> How did you manage to get those timings at 3466? My kit is *F4-3600C16D-16GTZ*, bios 9943, but couldn't boot with timings @14 but only @16... no cpu overclock (1700X), BCLK 100, bootstrap 3466, 1.35v mem (VBoot 1.4v). Would you suggest to try with 9945 or there's something else I could do with bios settings? 3200 14-14-14-34 works flawlessly instead.


Try CL15, got the same kit, running CL15 @ 1.35v, for CL14 i'd need 1.4v, not properly stability tested though...


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I believe it has been mentioned before but there are no straps on this platform.


It has to me more than a mere memory divider, though, or why am I not able to run the 3333 divider in the 3333-34x0 window while other dividers work in the very same window using the same timings (as far as manually available)?


----------



## Undesirable

Anyone had issues with random USB disconnects and reconnects even with default BIOS settings?


----------



## virpz

@[email protected]

Does this board support dolby DTS/DD ?


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleVulpix*
> 
> I have no idea what I'm doing wrong, but basically every time I manually specify my overclock (doing memory and CPU), my graphics card starts being unhappy. It's all fine and dandy if I don't launch any games, and sometimes it even works in games for some time, but then I always get a driver crash. The system is otherwise completely fine and when the driver "resumes operating", everything works again for a few minutes.
> 
> I have the rx 460 (a temporary card, but a new one nonetheless).
> 
> When I load the defaults, it just works, no problem.
> When my overclock is applied, the amd driver starts crashing.
> 
> I tried just about everything could think of. Manually setting BCLK to 100-102 ish, same problem.
> Manally setting the PCIe slot to run at Gen3 (and Gen2!), same problem.
> Disabling various clock skews - same problem.
> 
> Anyone faced the same issue before? Any idea what it could be? I wanted to see if maybe this could be resolved by enabling HPET - but I cannot find any reference to HPET in the bios, so...
> 
> I am running 9945, but the situation was the same in previous bioses as well.[/quote


----------



## MuddyPaws

but ido do hear it slows fps in games

cmd admin

to enable HPET - bcdedit /set useplatformclock true

to disable HPET - bcdedit /set useplatformclock false

the new bio'ses don't need it on


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Nice work! But this memory is not, as far as I can find, on the QVL for C6H Ryzen. So I guess it is nice work^2.


Hello

I don't pay much attention to QVLs. But I'm prepared to put in the work required that's often needed or accept less then stellar results by using untested kits.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> It has to me more than a mere memory divider, though, or why am I not able to run the 3333 divider in the 3333-34x0 window while other dividers work in the very same window using the same timings (as far as manually available)?


Hello

That a particular memory divider may not be as efficient or compatible as other dividers does not change the fact that it a divider and not a strap.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleVulpix*
> 
> I have no idea what I'm doing wrong, but basically every time I manually specify my overclock (doing memory and CPU), my graphics card starts being unhappy. It's all fine and dandy if I don't launch any games, and sometimes it even works in games for some time, but then I always get a driver crash. The system is otherwise completely fine and when the driver "resumes operating", everything works again for a few minutes.
> 
> I have the rx 460 (a temporary card, but a new one nonetheless).
> 
> When I load the defaults, it just works, no problem.
> When my overclock is applied, the amd driver starts crashing.
> 
> I tried just about everything could think of. Manually setting BCLK to 100-102 ish, same problem.
> Manally setting the PCIe slot to run at Gen3 (and Gen2!), same problem.
> Disabling various clock skews - same problem.
> 
> Anyone faced the same issue before? Any idea what it could be? I wanted to see if maybe this could be resolved by enabling HPET - but I cannot find any reference to HPET in the bios, so...
> 
> I am running 9945, but the situation was the same in previous bioses as well.


What are you doing for memory overclock? I've run into problems with my RAID controller at the 3066 memory setting that was fixed by stepping down to 2933(BCLK of 100 as well).


----------



## MuddyPaws




----------



## LittleVulpix

I'm running at 2933 which is a heavily overlocked memory (18-17-17-17-38). It's actually a funny story because it's 4x16GB module whose original rating is CL15 / 2400. Somehow I've always been able to OC it well without issues even before agesa 1006/1004a, see https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/644tsy/my_ryzen_build_64gb_ddr4_cl15_2400mhz_ram/

I've since changed my settings slightly, using LLC4 only and a lower voltage because it's stable too.

At any rate, it's not the RAM I believe.

I ran realbench stresstest (2hours) as well as the intelburn test (overnight) and there were no issues. But when I start cs:go and play, the driver fails within ~15 minutes.

I actually even underclocked my GPU, but no, it happens anyway, which is why I think maybe something is different when you OC (even if you leave bclk @ normal). I'll try with HPET on and see what happens.

The GPU itself seems fine too, I stresstested it (with no overclock on the CPU) and it was running just fine. Also if I play on stock settings I can play just fine with no crashes.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> It has to me more than a mere memory divider, though, or why am I not able to run the 3333 divider in the 3333-34x0 window while other dividers work in the very same window using the same timings (as far as manually available)?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> That a particular memory divider may not be as efficient or compatible as other dividers does not change the fact that it a divider and not a strap.
Click to expand...

Hmmm. Gotta sorta disagree there on efficiency or compatibility based on what I've seen with 2x R7 1700, all HW same between testing except CPU, UEFI 9943.

One of my R7 1700 where 3200MHz was insta Q-Code: F9, 3333MHz worked with default settings of UEFI.

Another 3333MHz worked with tweak to CLDO_VDDP. In both cases the requirement for SOC/VDIMM was "optimal" IMO. One needed SOC: 1.075V to pass GSAT/Y-Cruncher/IBT AVX and other requires SOC: 1V. Both "happy as larry" with VDIMM 1.375V, I could probably use 1.35V.

The current CPU in rig that uses SOC 1V, IMO has tightened up nicely for 3333MHz and testing further tweaks. So far from initial testing I'm using 2800MHz divider timings on 3333MHz with 14-14-14-14-34-491-365-225-1T. SOC is still 1V and VDIMM 1.375V. For the F4-3200C14D-16GTZ the XMP tRFC is 560-416-256, IIRC the validation for XMP is on 2T and I'm using 1T.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew87*
> 
> I just build a Ryzen 1700X system with the C6H, knowing that Ryzen is a bit touchy with memory support and performance I went off Asus's QVL list and purchased a set of 16GB (2x8GB) Gskill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ 3200mhz memory.
> 
> The motherboard has been updated to the latest BIOS release, even used BIOS Flashback and CMOS clear before updating, but for the life of me I cannot get this memory to post at 3200mhz regardless of timings.
> 
> I've tried manually setting the timings and voltages to that recommended by Gskill and using the standard DCOP profile with 3200mhz targeted selected. Even loosening the timings hasn't help, PC flat out refuses to post at this speed. The fastest the memory will run at is 29xxMhz.
> 
> Am I wrong in assuming that memory on Asus's own QVL list, rated at 3200mhz, should be able to run at 3200mhz....
> 
> And does anyone have any idea what I can try to resolve this at get the memory running at its rated and QVL performance?


What can I say.. Flare X thats only Ryzen memory I would buy. But still those should work great on 9943 bios


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> @[email protected]
> 
> Does this board support dolby DTS/DD ?


yes was added in latest audio driver version if i remember


----------



## gupsterg

Why are many members double posting instead of multi quoting within a post?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew87*
> 
> I just build a Ryzen 1700X system with the C6H, knowing that Ryzen is a bit touchy with memory support and performance I went off Asus's QVL list and purchased a set of 16GB (2x8GB) Gskill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ 3200mhz memory.
> 
> The motherboard has been updated to the latest BIOS release, even used BIOS Flashback and CMOS clear before updating, but for the life of me I cannot get this memory to post at 3200mhz regardless of timings.
> 
> I've tried manually setting the timings and voltages to that recommended by Gskill and using the standard DCOP profile with 3200mhz targeted selected. Even loosening the timings hasn't help, PC flat out refuses to post at this speed. The fastest the memory will run at is 29xxMhz.
> 
> Am I wrong in assuming that memory on Asus's own QVL list, rated at 3200mhz, should be able to run at 3200mhz....
> 
> And does anyone have any idea what I can try to resolve this at get the memory running at its rated and QVL performance?


Your CPU may have a "memory hole". I have 2x R7 1700, swapping just CPU between the rig, one does not train at 3200MHz. It will do everything below that frequency and above upto 3600MHz posts and went to OS, to grab some AIDA64 benches. The other will do all upto 3200MHz and to get the other to work I adjust CLDO_VDDP.

At the top of this thread is "Search this thread" search for terms "memory hole" and "CLDO_VDDP", you should find posts of relevance to help you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> What can I say.. Flare X thats only Ryzen memory I would buy.










.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Hmmm. Gotta sorta disagree there on efficiency or compatibility based on what I've seen with 2x R7 1700, all HW same between testing except CPU, UEFI 9943.
> 
> One of my R7 1700 where 3200MHz was insta Q-Code: F9, 3333MHz worked with default settings of UEFI.
> 
> Another 3333MHz worked with tweak to CLDO_VDDP. In both cases the requirement for SOC/VDIMM was "optimal" IMO. One needed SOC: 1.075V to pass GSAT/Y-Cruncher/IBT AVX and other requires SOC: 1V. Both "happy as larry" with VDIMM 1.375V, I could probably use 1.35V.
> 
> The current CPU in rig that uses SOC 1V, IMO has tightened up nicely for 3333MHz and testing further tweaks. So far from initial testing I'm using 2800MHz divider timings on 3333MHz with 14-14-14-14-34-491-365-225-1T. SOC is still 1V and VDIMM 1.375V. For the F4-3200C14D-16GTZ the XMP tRFC is 560-416-256, IIRC the validation for XMP is on 2T and I'm using 1T.


It was same story with my 1700 vs 1700x

The Ryzen lottery









+1 on memory hole. Id say go for 3466 and 3600 and see if that boots.

Like mine 1700x got hole around 3333 so went for 3466/3600


----------



## herpderpsky

Hey guys I have tritentz 3200mhz 16 gig I'ma get anather but with 3600mhz and see if I can bring it plz let me know if I'm derping thx


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herpderpsky*
> 
> Hey guys I have tritentz 3200mhz 16 gig I'ma get anather but with 3600mhz and see if I can bring it plz let me know if I'm derping thx


Considering doing same but 3600 is well not worth it 3733 or 3866 could be








Those id check out







So tempted
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820313618

Problem is UK price....
https://www.overclockers.co.uk/team-group-xtreem-t-force-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-pc4-30000c18-3733mhz-dual-channel-kit-black-txd416g37-my-08d-tg.html

would b cheaper to import em from us god damn....

My dark pro 3200 runs FANTASTIC at 3472 with 1.42v


----------



## HyperChkn96

Does anyone know how to fix the 20 degree offset? My 1800x is running at 76C under load with 1.33v and I'm using a 360mm AIO had a look through the thread but no definite answer that I could find.


----------



## widonwaker

someone here using NZXT Aer RGB Fans? Because in UEFI 9945 they are no more detected by CAM Software... am I the only one having this issue?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperChkn96*
> 
> Does anyone know how to fix the 20 degree offset? My 1800x is running at 76C under load with 1.33v and I'm using a 360mm AIO had a look through the thread but no definite answer that I could find.


As far as i know YOU CANT :/ Not in 100% accurate way


----------



## HyperChkn96

Okay thanks worth asking I can still see what I think is the accurate temp in HWINFO


----------



## Ras5al6Ghul2

Anyone else who had the RGB on G.Skill fail send them in for RMA? I hate the thought of being with my system for two weeks. G.Skill a TERRIBLE RMA process. How does their product fail and I'm responsible for paying for shipping to them. G.Skill need guys Raja. Thanks again Raja for all your help with my board. Other than my ram RGB not working, I think a lot of the early adopter issues for me with Ryzen have been mostly ironed out for me.


----------



## madweazl

Provided SenseMi Skew is enabled/auto and your PLL is 1.8v, the tdie temperature _should_ be accurate (there may be other variables that skew it as well).


----------



## lordzed83

You can play around with offset but then idle temps get screwed up. I tried and never gotten close to real readout since its not plain +20 changes in some weird twisted way.

One of most stupid things AMD came up with. Cant think of any reason for it AT ALL...

madweazl
Tahts what im looking at.


----------



## Karagra

Has anyone managed to get any multipliers above 3600mhz working?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ras5al6Ghul2*
> 
> Anyone else who had the RGB on G.Skill fail send them in for RMA? I hate the thought of being with my system for two weeks. G.Skill a TERRIBLE RMA process. How does their product fail and I'm responsible for paying for shipping to them. G.Skill need guys Raja. Thanks again Raja for all your help with my board. Other than my ram RGB not working, I think a lot of the early adopter issues for me with Ryzen have been mostly ironed out for me.


If you have corrupt SPD on the G.Skill RGB you could avoid RMA process by using methods in this thread, the posts by Voodoo Jungle should help you.

I had Trident Z F4-3200C14D-16GTZ non RGB DOA. Etailer had no stock for swap out, I RMA with G.Skill, etailer pay postage, ~2 weeks later had new kit.


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widonwaker*
> 
> someone here using NZXT Aer RGB Fans? Because in UEFI 9945 they are no more detected by CAM Software... am I the only one having this issue?


I'm using 6 of them, no issues with detection on 9945. CAM can be really buggy, I'd try reinstalling the software and also checking all connections with the Hue+.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyetrippy*
> 
> I don't see how the qvl list can be anything other than a list of memory that should work at ddr4 defaults.
> 
> Until AGESA 1.0.0.6, motherboard manufacturers wouldn't have likely been able to run up to the rated speeds anyway?
> 
> Or perhaps they just test with one stick.
> 
> Anyway, have you tried your sticks individually?


What is your proc_odt and cldo_vddp? Soc voltage and dram voltage? 1t? Gear down enabled or disabled?

Did you remember to reload your profile after safe mode Boot? The and CBS options are forgotten if training fails and it safe boots


----------



## 1nterceptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*


Pardon my curiousity, is that wallpaper engine in the background? If it is, what background is that? Thx

Srry for the ot...


----------



## Ras5al6Ghul2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> If you have corrupt SPD on the G.Skill RGB you could avoid RMA process by using methods in this thread, the posts by Voodoo Jungle should help you.
> 
> I had Trident Z F4-3200C14D-16GTZ non RGB DOA. Etailer had no stock for swap out, I RMA with G.Skill, etailer pay postage, ~2 weeks later had new kit.


As far as I can see, my SPD does not seem to be corrupt. I ran Typhoon Burner and it recognized both sticks of RAM. I am past my 30 day window, so there doesn't seem to be a way to avoid paying for the shipping. It's not even the cost shipping, it's the fact that I'm being asked to do so.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleVulpix*
> 
> I'm running at 2933 which is a heavily overlocked memory (18-17-17-17-38). It's actually a funny story because it's 4x16GB module whose original rating is CL15 / 2400. Somehow I've always been able to OC it well without issues even before agesa 1006/1004a, see https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/644tsy/my_ryzen_build_64gb_ddr4_cl15_2400mhz_ram/
> 
> I've since changed my settings slightly, using LLC4 only and a lower voltage because it's stable too.
> 
> At any rate, it's not the RAM I believe.
> 
> I ran realbench stresstest (2hours) as well as the intelburn test (overnight) and there were no issues. But when I start cs:go and play, the driver fails within ~15 minutes.
> 
> I actually even underclocked my GPU, but no, it happens anyway, which is why I think maybe something is different when you OC (even if you leave bclk @ normal). I'll try with HPET on and see what happens.
> 
> The GPU itself seems fine too, I stresstested it (with no overclock on the CPU) and it was running just fine. Also if I play on stock settings I can play just fine with no crashes.


I would still try to either go down one notch, or go to 2T instead of 1T, or Geardown enabled if on 1T and then see if you have more luck.


----------



## LittleVulpix

Actually with AGESA 1006, I was able to OC it to 3200MHz







But it was not stable. But hey it booted to windows, before it wouldn't even boot. Not bad for a non-samsung-die 64GB of ram whose original rating is 2400MHz


----------



## The Stilt

This is the maximum I can do, without the signaling becoming an issue. The inability to run at higher MEMCLKs isn't a huge loss, as these modules will do 3466MHz CL14 at 1.374V (actual) which is quite nice considering 24/7 use.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> would b cheaper to import em from us god damn....


You will get smacked by unpredictable but always remarkably large import and export fees.

Look in mainland Europe instead.

Bend over Britain.


----------



## ibeat117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> This is the maximum I can do, without the signaling becoming an issue. The inability to run at higher MEMCLKs isn't a huge loss, as these modules will do 3466MHz CL14 at 1.374V (actual) which is quite nice considering 24/7 use.


There is a BIOS 9921?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibeat117*
> 
> There is a BIOS 9921?


Forgot to sanitize that.
9921 is the internal, initial test version of bios which became 9943.


----------



## Clukos

That Ryzen timing checker software, is there a place to download that?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> That Ryzen timing checker software, is there a place to download that?


... and is there a Linux version?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> That Ryzen timing checker software, is there a place to download that?


Soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> ... and is there a Linux version?


Unfortunately not


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1nterceptor*
> 
> Pardon my curiousity, is that wallpaper engine in the background? If it is, what background is that? Thx
> 
> Srry for the ot...


Id say its Acidland wallpaper


----------



## IRobot23

So ryzen need DF at 2GHz... Maybe Ryzen 2 will offer more. Anyway Ryzen IMC looks pretty nice. Is this inhouse IMC?

offtopic:
Do you think that Ryzen 2 will feature DF also?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> You will get smacked by unpredictable but always remarkably large import and export fees.
> Look in mainland Europe instead.
> Bend over Britain.


Nope buy for my amte in us send back as gift unpacked. Shifted whole car turbo kits like that









Biggest thing we shipped ware feaking carbon car seats







but taht was in good days when pound dolar was liek 1 : 1.6


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> This is the maximum I can do, without the signaling becoming an issue. The inability to run at higher MEMCLKs isn't a huge loss, as these modules will do 3466MHz CL14 at 1.374V (actual) which is quite nice considering 24/7 use.


What is your SOC voltage? And do you have any cold boot issues?


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Forgot to sanitize that.
> 9921 is the internal, initial test version of bios which became 9943.


Where is your software?







Its free to share? As always, very helpful


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> Where is your software?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its free to share? As always, very helpful


he just said its 9943....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> This is the maximum I can do, without the signaling becoming an issue. The inability to run at higher MEMCLKs isn't a huge loss, as these modules will do 3466MHz CL14 at 1.374V (actual) which is quite nice considering 24/7 use.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


ryzen timing checker... we'll take a beta.


----------



## Bart

The Stilt: looks like you're using the same DIMMs I have, kinda rare it seems. Any chance you could post your BIOS settings for that setup above?

I'm having some issues stabilizing my rig since I started using 9943/9945 (on 9943 atm). I think I tried aggressive timings like that at 3466 and had to clear CMOS to get the system back up.







Those 14 timings worked peachy for me at 3200, but no bueno at 3466.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> That implies you're out of sufficient margin for stability. You've either got to apply more voltage (or tune it), reduce frequency, or trade off with other row activation/spacing related timings.
> 
> I should add that this is why it's important to purchase kits that are validated on a given platform. The bin relates to raw IO of the platform it was validated on and the signal margin. Each platform is different in that regard - more so when comparing AMD to Intel.


I will eventually pick up a 2x16 kit that is rated at 3200 or above for Ryzen....but I don't think any set currently exists. Considering 8GB modules have been around for a while, it won't be too long before 8GB modules are seen as the small ones, 16GB sticks as normal, and 32GB sticks are the large modules. So, I went with 2x16, but went cheap with CL16s instead of the 14s. My mistake, but pre-order of Ryzen was like that, flying a bit blind, with the hope that being on the bleeding edge doesn't hurt too much.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> This is the maximum I can do, without the signaling becoming an issue. The inability to run at higher MEMCLKs isn't a huge loss, as these modules will do 3466MHz CL14 at 1.374V (actual) which is quite nice considering 24/7 use.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/


+rep, thanks for share. The 192.115 tRFC (ns) is that tRFC2 and tRFC3? I used it as that. Boosted 3333MHz for me, your setup







.



Gonna see if it pass GSAT/HCI Memtest.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I can try to pump more voltage, 1.4 V isn't too much yet. Other timings I just tighened to compromise for higher frequencies not being stable (rather a CPU issue it seems).
> Flare X demonstrated no perceivable benefits over Ripjaws and TridentZ when I tested them with older Agesa versions. I even had a case where Flare X restarted half a dozen times at settings where the other two just went through in one go.


If you compared Intel vs AMD with all modules, you'd see differences


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If you compared Intel vs AMD with all modules, you'd see differences


When they offer a Flare-X 3200 2x16, then I will be happy, until then, the 2x16 set is what, 2400?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If you compared Intel vs AMD with all modules, you'd see differences


What is this supposed to mean? Is there a single instance where AMD runs better than Intel in regard to memory?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> This is the maximum I can do, without the signaling becoming an issue. The inability to run at higher MEMCLKs isn't a huge loss, as these modules will do 3466MHz CL14 at 1.374V (actual) which is quite nice considering 24/7 use.


Yes, for whatever reasons, 3466MHz does seem to be a stable sweetspot, and run good timings as well at reasonable voltages. I can run 3600MHz, but have yet to find a stable configuration.


----------



## gupsterg

For me its 3333MHz on both CPUs (R7 1700). Neither will do 3466MHz C14 1T with SOC 1.1V , DDR 1.375V. They will need either bump in voltages or C16 2T. Where as 3333MHz one needed SOC of 1.075V and other is 1.0V.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> +rep, thanks for share. The 192.115 tRFC (ns) is that tRFC2 and tRFC3? I used it as that. Boosted 3333MHz for me, your setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna see if it pass GSAT/HCI Memtest.


192.115ns (333 MEMCLKs) is tRFC.
tRFC2 or tRFC4 are not used unless the refresh mode is 2x or 4x (which normally never happens). Therefore they can be completely ignored (including the programming rule, i.e. tRFC > tRFC2 > tRFC4).


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> The Stilt: looks like you're using the same DIMMs I have, kinda rare it seems. Any chance you could post your BIOS settings for that setup above?
> 
> I'm having some issues stabilizing my rig since I started using 9943/9945 (on 9943 atm). I think I tried aggressive timings like that at 3466 and had to clear CMOS to get the system back up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those 14 timings worked peachy for me at 3200, but no bueno at 3466.


Nothing special in the setup.
Anything between 1.0375V - 1.125V works fine as VDDCR_SoC, DIMMs in A2 & B2 slots, ProcODT 60Ohms and the timings you see in the screenshot from "Ryzen Timing Checker".

Not all CPUs and motherboard specimens are equal.

Also 1.365V DRAM voltage setting (incl. boot), resulting 1.374V actual under load.


----------



## alucardis666

Anyone got any suggestions for my Rig to run 4.0Ghz with pstates and my ram at rated 3600mhz speeds?

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> What is this supposed to mean? Is there a single instance where AMD runs better than Intel in regard to memory?


Intel has a better grasp on memory training at the moment, so better margin on equivalent platforms.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StevieP24*
> 
> Had same RAM could run at 3200 with 1.45volts
> 
> Have F4-3600C16-8GVK now running 3636 16-16-16-36 set at1.4V 40x101 BCLK on 1700x, only got it yesterday but pretty happy so far


If you had it (Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3000C15) in Ryzen *AMD* rig, you can tell me your settings. I imagine with *@inside* it works without problems at 3200.

I have tried 1,45v for Dram voltage and boot Dram voltage and my PC boots but AIDA64 is unstable at 3066 and over 3134 Mhz until now.

Thanks for reply.


----------



## R71800XSS

Gigabyte X399 gaming 7 in Computex 2017



Source: https://elchapuzasinformatico.com/2017/06/aorus-x399-gaming-7/

Other was presented in Computex: ASUS mobile with Ryzen 8 cores;

https://www.asus.com/Laptops/ROG-Strix-GL702ZC/


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Forgot to sanitize that.
> 9921 is the internal, initial test version of bios which became 9943.


Nice.

I guess I am just a quad when it comes to dram voltage.... I was scared to run 1.45v.

My results are similar to yours, just with a small bclk of tossed on top. I also am running bankswap disabled which appears to be killing my latency.

Other than the primaries, which timings did you enter manually, and which are the auto timings? Where do I get thatvryzen timings checker app?

Sorry for all the questions....

That said I got a new timespy score:

http://www.3dmark.com/spy/1846623


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> Gigabyte X399 gaming 7 in Computex 2017


No room for a proper cooler.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> No room for a proper cooler.


Plenty room for water!


----------



## alucardis666

So who here will be making the jump to threadripper?


----------



## Kanuki

Hi.. @elmor

any new beta BIOS for us to test during this weekend?


----------



## ressonantia

What could be the potential cause of Vcore not dropping while using p-states to overclock? I've set 3 custom pstates (0,1,2) with 1 and 2 being lower clock and lower Vcore states, it is downclocking I can see but Vcore still stays around 1.4V


----------



## tarot

that's a pretty impressive score what settings did you use to get 4.1 and what is with the little turbo speed


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> that's a pretty impressive score what settings did you use to get 4.1 and what is with the little turbo speed


CPU settings:

pretty sure that was at 110 bclk
multiplier at boot for 4.15ghz (or as close as you can get with 110bclk, think it was 4152mhz.)
Core boost disabled
SuperI/O clock skew disabled
1.393v bios, 1.362v under load

Memory on 3466 divider, 16,16,16,16,36 all other timings stock
GearDown mode enabled
BankGroup Swap disabled
cldo_vddp 880
Prod_ODT 53.3ohm
Dram: 1.44v
Soc: 1.125v

Ran timespy, @4150, got a lower score, then turned cpu up to 4235 via multiplier, and upped vcore to 1.425v in aisuite and reran. That is why it shows a boost clock. The base is what I booted at, the turbo is what I turned it up to in aisuite.


----------



## tarot

makes sense.
anything for me 4 and above needs 1.4 and llc5 to run stable, i gave up on the extra heat and i,m sticking with 3925 for now







i sort of like the pstate way.
as for ram meh i gave up on that i,m just trying to squeeze what i can from 2933


----------



## VegetarianEater

Update on my ram situation.

Still can only get 8gb of 16gb showing up in the bios and in Windows, despite the bios recognizing that both dimms have 8gb of ram in them...

The kit I bought from Newegg in a combo(with C6H and r7 1700x) was this one:

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232476

Which should have the model # F4-3200C16D-16GTZR but mine are showing up in Thaiphoon and on the mobo as F4-3200C16-8GTZR... which is a completely different ram kit that definitely isn't Ryzen compatible...

Should I just try and return the ram to Newegg and get another of the same kit, or try and get them to send me a different kit?

or is there anything else i can try to get it working? I've tried 4 different bios btw... the stock bios, 1201, 9945 and 9943


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> +1 on memory hole. Id say go for 3466 and 3600 and see if that boots.


But how can it be a memory hole if I can get to the very same frequencies using another multiplier? What's so special about the 3333 multiplier that prevents me from using it?

I am not convinced that we are only talking multipliers here.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sufferage*
> 
> It does not need a high tRC, at least not for me. Was working on thightening my timings as much as i could before i had to go on rehab, so did at lot of testing and always kept tRC between tRP + tRAS and tRP + tRAS + 2, last stable (HCI 400%) setting i had running when i had to leave had tRP 13, tRAS 28 and tRC 42 if my memory serves me well.


But this is a CPU problem where I get code 8 (aka CPU) crashes if I set tRC too low (but well within the dimms' specs), so HCI doesn't tell the whole story.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If you compared Intel vs AMD with all modules, you'd see differences


Well, the Flare X are the most expensive modules of the three. I am not sure that people are happy to pay so much only to see them work worse on Intel instead of seeing them work best on AMD...









Of course I do not know how much the latest Agesa changed that, since I could only test on older versions.


----------



## Timur Born

Interestingly The Stilt uses tRC = 54 for his 3466 OC, while my 3366 OC already crashes to code 8 during boot at tRC = 60.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> But how can it be a memory hole if I can get to the very same frequencies using another multiplier? What's so special about the 3333 multiplier that prevents me from using it?
> 
> I am not convinced that we are only talking multipliers here.


Not in my case at lest not on older bioses. TBH I have not investigated this too much since next 2 up work fine


----------



## Timur Born

3600 isn't stable at CL 16 here, which I attribute to my CPU and to my current definition of stable meaning at least 30 loops of ITB AVX 12600. CL 15 for 3466 doesn't work either, so I decided to see how low I can get all timings at around 3366.

Next I will try to increase sub-timings again to get tRC down.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanuki*
> 
> Hi.. @elmor
> 
> any new beta BIOS for us to test during this weekend?


Hes at computex setting records with the new i9 so i doubt theres a new BIOS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> What could be the potential cause of Vcore not dropping while using p-states to overclock? I've set 3 custom pstates (0,1,2) with 1 and 2 being lower clock and lower Vcore states, it is downclocking I can see but Vcore still stays around 1.4V


Make sure to set power mode to balanced and change min processor state at 5-10%.


----------



## Timur Born

I tried The Stilt's settings: At 1.15 V SOC and 1.36 V DRAM they bluescreened right away at the beginning of the Windows boot process. At 1.2 V SOC and 1.5 V DRAM I just booted into Windows. Likely I would need something in between. Next will be stability tests, which I expect to fail.

What I noticed:

tRDRD_SCL, tWRWR_SCL and tWR seem to be set really tight compared to their Auto settings and even using lower values than the 2133 multiplier's Auto value. tRTP also seems tight using the value of the 2133 multplier. Various other timings are rather conservatively set, as in using the Auto settings.

tCKE is set to 6 instead of the 0 (zero) Auto value that I assume to be a bug!?


----------



## lordzed83

You tried what im using ?? 2933 with 118.2bclk CL16 in my case its sweet spot.


----------



## lordzed83

Dont expect new bioses till next week MAybe
@Elmor been bz winning









http://www.pcgamer.com/intel-core-i9-7900x-hits-57ghz-and-crushes-cinebench-record/

He puts LN2 in the morning coffee instead of milk


----------



## Clukos

This is where I'm at right now










This is GSAT and HCI stable.


----------



## mackanz

You guys with BLCK clocking. What on earth are you doing with your m.2 drive? Cause mine wont have any of it even with 101 BLCK. 850 Evo m.2 here.


----------



## Kanuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Hes at computex setting records with the new i9 so i doubt theres a new BIOS.


oic... no wonder why he didn't post anything for quite a while.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VegetarianEater*
> 
> Update on my ram situation.
> 
> Still can only get 8gb of 16gb showing up in the bios and in Windows, despite the bios recognizing that both dimms have 8gb of ram in them...
> 
> The kit I bought from Newegg in a combo(with C6H and r7 1700x) was this one:
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232476
> 
> Which should have the model # F4-3200C16D-16GTZR but mine are showing up in Thaiphoon and on the mobo as F4-3200C16-8GTZR... which is a completely different ram kit that definitely isn't Ryzen compatible...
> 
> Should I just try and return the ram to Newegg and get another of the same kit, or try and get them to send me a different kit?
> 
> or is there anything else i can try to get it working? I've tried 4 different bios btw... the stock bios, 1201, 9945 and 9943


Each stick of a F4-3200C16D-16GTZR is an F4-3200C16-8GTZR. They are both equally compatible or incompatible, depending on one's point of view.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> You guys with BLCK clocking. What on earth are you doing with your m.2 drive? Cause mine wont have any of it even with 101 BLCK. 850 Evo m.2 here.


I have a 960 evo, it will do Gen 3 up to 104 then chokes, I then have to set m.2 link to Gen2 in the bios, under advanced>onboard devices

Another note.. if my memory is unstable, I will get code 8's at windows loading, errors in the OS, permissions errors on files, drive errors, AV service fails to start, etc. etc., so what you are seeing might be unstable memory settings, not a refusal to run on higher bclk.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Dont expect new bioses till next week MAybe
> @Elmor been bz winning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/intel-core-i9-7900x-hits-57ghz-and-crushes-cinebench-record/
> 
> He puts LN2 in the morning coffee instead of milk


Liquid Helium this time around...


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I have a 960 evo, it will do Gen 3 up to 104 then chokes, I then have to set m.2 link to Gen2 in the bios, under advanced>onboard devices
> 
> Another note.. if my memory is unstable, I will get code 8's at windows loading, errors in the OS, permissions errors on files, drive errors, AV service fails to start, etc. etc., so what you are seeing might be unstable memory settings, not a refusal to run on higher bclk.


I got both running @gen3 m.2 and 16.pcie lane also gen3


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> I got both running @gen3


Check two things.. first, make sure that "SMT enabled" is set to auto, not had set to enabled.

Set Gen 2 on all the PCIE slots and try that

If it still pukes, then try bumping the dram voltage.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Check two things.. first, make sure that "SMT enabled" is set to auto, not had set to enabled.
> 
> Set Gen 2 on all the PCIE slots and try that
> 
> If it still pukes, then try bumping the dram voltage.


mine is all stable for now I also broke the 1808 mark in cb last night. but yes SMT is enabled

i think Asus forgot to tell us that yes the C6H is good for oc'ing and it will run crazy setting's at least on mine it does but and heres the but "they wont Stick for long, and only long enough to validate lol


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Liquid Helium this time around...


I dont like Helium in my Coffee rather have it with Tea


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Other than the primaries, which timings did you enter manually, and which are the auto timings?





Spoiler: The Stilt's RAM Timings



DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
Trc_SM [54]
TrrdS_SM [6]
TrrdL_SM [9]
Tfaw_SM [36]
TwtrS_SM [4]
TwtrL_SM [12]
Twr_SM [12]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [2]
TwrwrScl_SM [2]
Trfc_SM [333]
Trfc2_SM [Auto]
Trfc4_SM [Auto]
Tcwl_SM [14]
Trtp_SM [8]
Trdwr_SM [6]
Twrrd_SM [3]
TwrwrSc_SM [1]
TwrwrSd_SM [7]
TwrwrDd_SM [7]
TrdrdSc_SM [1]
TrdrdSd_SM [5]
TrdrdDd_SM [5]
Tcke_SM [6]

Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]

AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > DDR Memory Mapping > BankGroupSwap [Disabled]










.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> What could be the potential cause of Vcore not dropping while using p-states to overclock? I've set 3 custom pstates (0,1,2) with 1 and 2 being lower clock and lower Vcore states, it is downclocking I can see but Vcore still stays around 1.4V


I only do PState setting via UEFI, so if you're using Asus ZenStates ignore my info as I don't use it. For a pretty lengthy while only PState 0 edits work and only FID. If anything else is changed you will have "borked" clocks in OS.

@Timur Born

I set Trcpage_SM [Auto] as 0 several times, the read back in UEFI shows it's 0 but it will always say [Auto] . Have you noted this?


----------



## matthew87

Just tried the new 9945 beta bios. Out of the box had no issues running my Gskill 3200mhz C14 at the rated speed, voltage and timing. Bumped the memory up 3466mhz with same timings and it's happy and stable.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew87*
> 
> Just tried the new 9945 beta bios. Out of the box had no issues running my Gskill 3200mhz C14 at the rated speed, voltage and timing. Bumped the memory up 3466mhz with same timings and it's happy and stable.


but for how long will it last,,, ps can you do a cb15 run x3 and post results in here


----------



## matthew87

I assum
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> but for how long will it last,,, ps can you do a cb15 run x3 and post results in here


You'll have to excuse my ignorance, new to CB.

I assume this is what you're after:

https://1drv.ms/i/s!AhhkcHqJP8sP3k2C7OaKUry1usux


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew87*
> 
> I assum
> You'll have to excuse my ignorance, new to CB.
> 
> I assume this is what you're after:
> 
> https://1drv.ms/i/s!AhhkcHqJP8sP3k2C7OaKUry1usux


yes thankyou


----------



## Xevi

1800x a 4Ghz 1.17v - 2x4Gh 16Gb 3600 CAS20 a 1.2v










.
1800x 4.05Ghz 1.17v - 4x8GB 32Gb 3375 CAS20 1.2v


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> 1800x a 4Ghz 1.17v - 2x4Gh 16Gb 3600 CAS20 a 1.2v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 1800x 4.05Ghz 1.17v - 4x8GB 32Gb 3375 CAS20 1.2v


very good scores, what are the cpu temps on load, how did you get the 1.17v cpu/soc


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> 1800x a 4Ghz 1.17v - 2x4Gh 16Gb 3600 CAS20 a 1.2v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 1800x 4.05Ghz 1.17v - 4x8GB 32Gb 3375 CAS20 1.2v


how is this possible at 1.17v? What LLC did you used? Can you post your configuration? And, what is your temp at load?


----------



## lordzed83

@MuddyPaws Cinebench got almost no benefir from memory speed. All about CPU speed kinda









1.17 possible just Golden chip simple







CB ez to pass on Ryzen i can pass it at 4.1 but thats about it for REAL stability

I dont even run it anymore its pointless


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> @MuddyPaws Cinebench got almost no benefir from memory speed. All about CPU speed kinda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.17 possible just Golden chip simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CB ez to pass on Ryzen i can pass it at 4.1 but thats about it for REAL stability
> 
> I dont even run it anymore its pointless


I like cb don't know why but I do


----------



## lordzed83

If im bothered ill ran ya 4.1 after work on totally not stable in anything else system but ez pass on CB









I see IBT very high scores as better indicator of actual speed







as it works with cpu and ram speed together. Not just RAW MHZ.

Bet u can run 2133 memories and 3200 with not much of difference in scores


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Hes at computex setting records with the new i9 so i doubt theres a new BIOS.
> 
> Make sure to set power mode to balanced and change min processor state at 5-10%.


I run with High Performance plan and it still drops clocks and vcore. Changed the min processor state and pstate 0, 1 and 2 to custom in BIOS. Nothing else changed. Using ZenStates.


----------



## IRobot23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> 1800x a 4Ghz 1.17v - 2x4Gh 16Gb 3600 CAS20 a 1.2v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 1800x 4.05Ghz 1.17v - 4x8GB 32Gb 3375 CAS20 1.2v


could you try to lower cpu core clock and 4GHz for ram?

I really wonder how fast would be 3GHz, R71800X with 3GHz DF (DDR4 : DF = 1 : 1), specially in gaming.


----------



## VegetarianEater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Each stick of a F4-3200C16D-16GTZR is an F4-3200C16-8GTZR. They are both equally compatible or incompatible, depending on one's point of view.


Ah, well in that case 2 people on this thread according to the front page have gotten that set of ram to run, maybe they can share their secret? or should I just try for an RMA?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> If im bothered ill ran ya 4.1 after work on totally not stable in anything else system but ez pass on CB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see IBT very high scores as better indicator of actual speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as it works with cpu and ram speed together. Not just RAW MHZ.
> 
> Bet u can run 2133 memories and 3200 with not much of difference in scores


Actually, timings matter too.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobot23*
> 
> could you try to lower cpu core clock and 4GHz for ram?
> 
> I really wonder how fast would be 3GHz, R71800X with 3GHz DF (DDR4 : DF = 1 : 1), specially in gaming.


From my tests. FOR GAMING 2933 on mamery is enough and all about clockspead for more fps.


----------



## finalheaven




----------



## FlanK3r

As AMD enthusiast, Im interesting for change in BIOS/agesa. I thought, the best for me as benchmarker will be 1002 BIOS and I was opponent of new BIOSes. Why? Because at Superpi depends . But after relase new beta with full unlock all first and secondary timings and drivings I was more and more curious...

So, what about compare old good classic BIOS 1002 with agesa 1004 vs new BETA BIOS 9943 with agesa 1006? Lets do itJ. I did comparison in HWBOT benchmarks, which is most interesting for me and maybe for few other guys (Im sure, for real apllications will be new BIOS better).

https://flic.kr/p/UaGtuH

I tested at Crosshair VI Formula, Windows 7 64-bit with CPU Ryzen 5 1500X and Gskill TridentZ 2x 4 GB memory. These kits are E-die. I set CPU at 3986 MHz (fluctuation to 3987 MHz) and memory at 2932 MHz effective with timings 12-16-16 in first case (BIOS 1002). Others doesnt change, its automatic. Also I tried BIOS settings „performance BIAS".

In second I cant post with same memory divider, so clock in second testing was 3990 MHz and memory 2946 MHz timings 12-16-16 + auto settings also. The small difference in CPU/memory clock is 4 MHz, so in theory results could be inaccurately in tenth second in Superpi.

In all cases the process of benchmark was set to very high. And for Superpi I did two results, because with Ryzen and prediction function seems second run always much better.

https://flic.kr/p/UaG2Ba
As you can see, performance BIAS working solid for AIDA/ Geekbench with both BIOSes. „Cinebench R11.5 BIAS" works best with both Cinebenchs R11+R15 and for wprime 1024M also. But is all the times not good with Superpi runs. „Cinebench R15 BIAS" seems very good for Superpi 32M and not bad also for Cinebench. Performance „AUTO BIAS" seems good only for Superpi 32M.

*My recommendation are:*

*Superpi 32M = use Cinebench R15 BIAS or AUTO settings of performance BIAS

Wprime 1024M = use settings „Cinebench R11.5 BIAS" , difference are not big in others cases

Cinebench R11.5 = use settings „Cinebench R11.5 performance BIAS"

Cinebench R15 = use settings „Cinebench R11.5 performance BIAS", u can more play with „Cinebench R15 performance BIAS", if you will be more lucky than me...

Geekbench = use settinngs „AIDA/Geekbench performance BIAS"

AIDA 64 = in average the best is again „AIDA/Geekbench performance BIAS"*

Now back to the table with all results. New BIOS 9943 brings small impact of performance, include also Superpi 32M. So dont worry and if you are HWBOT overlcocker, flash your BIOS  And of course, now you have more manually tweakings to improve again the score with the same settings.

example of best Cinebench with agesa 1004, BIOS 1002
https://flic.kr/p/V9NAJh

And with beta 9943+1006 agesa
https://flic.kr/p/VpjJ6k

And Superpi 32M from table of results:
https://flic.kr/p/V9NABd

PS:now you can easy to do tighter tRAS, TRC subtimings and many more in BIOS!


----------



## ssherman

I have finally gotten my ram to run at 3200, when I test the latency I am still getting 60ns. What can I do to lower my memory latency?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssherman*
> 
> I have finally gotten my ram to run at 3200, when I test the latency I am still getting 60ns. What can I do to lower my memory latency?


I dont know anyone else getting 60ns for memory latency so I wouldnt change a thing LOL.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*


HAve you got same test doing 3700-4100 ghz on cpu ??


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssherman*
> 
> I have finally gotten my ram to run at 3200, when I test the latency I am still getting 60ns. What can I do to lower my memory latency?


You Joking ?? 60ns is MY WET DREAM on ryzen...


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> As AMD enthusiast, Im interesting for change in BIOS/agesa. I thought, the best for me as benchmarker will be 1002 BIOS and I was opponent of new BIOSes. Why? Because at Superpi depends . But after relase new beta with full unlock all first and secondary timings and drivings I was more and more curious...
> 
> So, what about compare old good classic BIOS 1002 with agesa 1004 vs new BETA BIOS 9943 with agesa 1006? Lets do itJ. I did comparison in HWBOT benchmarks, which is most interesting for me and maybe for few other guys (Im sure, for real apllications will be new BIOS better).
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/UaGtuH
> 
> I tested at Crosshair VI Formula, Windows 7 64-bit with CPU Ryzen 5 1500X and Gskill TridentZ 2x 4 GB memory. These kits are E-die. I set CPU at 3986 MHz (fluctuation to 3987 MHz) and memory at 2932 MHz effective with timings 12-16-16 in first case (BIOS 1002). Others doesnt change, its automatic. Also I tried BIOS settings „performance BIAS".
> 
> In second I cant post with same memory divider, so clock in second testing was 3990 MHz and memory 2946 MHz timings 12-16-16 + auto settings also. The small difference in CPU/memory clock is 4 MHz, so in theory results could be inaccurately in tenth second in Superpi.
> 
> In all cases the process of benchmark was set to very high. And for Superpi I did two results, because with Ryzen and prediction function seems second run always much better.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/UaG2Ba
> As you can see, performance BIAS working solid for AIDA/ Geekbench with both BIOSes. „Cinebench R11.5 BIAS" works best with both Cinebenchs R11+R15 and for wprime 1024M also. But is all the times not good with Superpi runs. „Cinebench R15 BIAS" seems very good for Superpi 32M and not bad also for Cinebench. Performance „AUTO BIAS" seems good only for Superpi 32M.
> 
> *My recommendation are:*
> 
> *Superpi 32M = use Cinebench R15 BIAS or AUTO settings of performance BIAS
> 
> Wprime 1024M = use settings „Cinebench R11.5 BIAS" , difference are not big in others cases
> 
> Cinebench R11.5 = use settings „Cinebench R11.5 performance BIAS"
> 
> Cinebench R15 = use settings „Cinebench R11.5 performance BIAS", u can more play with „Cinebench R15 performance BIAS", if you will be more lucky than me...
> 
> Geekbench = use settinngs „AIDA/Geekbench performance BIAS"
> 
> AIDA 64 = in average the best is again „AIDA/Geekbench performance BIAS"*
> 
> Now back to the table with all results. New BIOS 9943 brings small impact of performance, include also Superpi 32M. So dont worry and if you are HWBOT overlcocker, flash your BIOS  And of course, now you have more manually tweakings to improve again the score with the same settings.
> 
> example of best Cinebench with agesa 1004, BIOS 1002
> https://flic.kr/p/V9NAJh
> 
> And with beta 9943+1006 agesa
> https://flic.kr/p/VpjJ6k
> 
> And Superpi 32M from table of results:
> https://flic.kr/p/V9NABd
> 
> PS:now you can easy to do tighter tRAS, TRC subtimings and many more in BIOS!


+rep and many thanks for share







.

I'm glad to see SuperPi 32M is similar with AGESA 1.0.0.6. Several times I ran bench before doing some compares with @chew* on IIRC 0081 vs 1002/1001 and I could not see a difference besides run to run variance. Where as IIRC chew* and madweazl where seeing a difference their results slower with newer UEFIs.


----------



## BlazingNanites

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazingNanites*
> 
> I filed a case with Asus Tech Support weeks ago. Today I got a Senior Supervisor. Evidently they do not know there is any SPD corruption issue related to Aura.
> 
> It's been a month. Is this just a Ryzen issue at Asus or does it affect Intel as well?


G.Skill has admitted that they cannot fix their software It seems that the RGB control implementation needs to be fixed at motherboard/bios level
#3 Old Yesterday, 10:23 AM
GSKILL TECH's Avatar GSKILL TECH GSKILL TECH is offline
Administrator

"It is not solely the modules causing this issue, nor are we releasing new versions of Trident Z RGB lighting control software to resolve SPD issues. There are many other factors involved, and it varies case to case due to other hardware such as motherboard and BIOS. Problems vary with specific combinations so there is no simple pin point or fix that will solve everything. We are making adjustments and testing based on specific combinations, so we take a look at all the combinations with reported issues then retest with updates to see if the issue is resolved. We read all the feedback users provide so we can be aware of any issues with specific hardware combos."

But that means that the ball is back on Asus to fix the SPD corruption for the Ryzen motherboards implementation. I guess it's not just Ryzen as a posting on G. Skill's forum is from an Asus Maximus IX

As of last night Asus Tech Support was clueless on the issue


----------



## lordzed83

@gupsterg thats why i went back to 1201 since new bioses dont provide ANY extra performance more of an compatybility upgrade for people that cant run RAM due to Hynix Dual Rank or whatever.

Even better in my case 1201 is faster cause can do 3472 stable where on new bioses cant get 3466 stable with 6hmz less on cpu









@BlazingNanites
Better off just scrap any of this RGB crap and get faster normal DDR's that wont get messed up


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> @gupsterg thats why i went back to 1201 since new bioses dont provide ANY extra performance more of an compatybility upgrade for people that cant run RAM due to Hynix Dual Rank or whatever.
> 
> Even better in my case 1201 is faster cause can do 3472 stable where on new bioses cant get 3466 stable with 6hmz less on cpu


Sorry I think you have got the wrong end of the stick. I stated:
Quote:


> I'm glad to see SuperPi 32M is similar with AGESA 1.0.0.6. Several times I ran bench before doing some compares with @chew* on IIRC 0081 vs 1002/1001 and *I could not see a difference besides run to run variance*.


Then about CB15 not scaling with RAM I believe my experience differs.

In my thread, there is a section my benches, there is CB15 there from 2133MHz to 3200MHz with only primary set as that UEFI only allowed that, so subtimings were slower as RAM MHz increased, even then there was scaling. Plus there are results with and without CB15 bias.

Just to help you.

2133MHz 1665 points
2133MHz with bias 1715 points
3200MHz 1700 points
3200MHz with bias 1754 points.


----------



## Kriant

Any new beta bios since 99xx ones?


----------



## Kukielka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperChkn96*
> 
> Does anyone know how to fix the 20 degree offset? My 1800x is running at 76C under load with 1.33v and I'm using a 360mm AIO had a look through the thread but no definite answer that I could find.


I finally got a workaround for the 20°C Offset. Go in the UEFI, Tweakers Pradise, Set Sense Mi Skew to 285 (Default = Auto: 272).
This will not display your real temperature, but atleast watercooler can have some silence and peace in their lives.
This may change with every Bios version, currently on 9943


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kukielka*
> 
> I finally got a workaround for the 20°C Offset. Go in the UEFI, Tweakers Pradise, Set Sense Mi Skew to 285 (Default = Auto: 272).
> This will not display your real temperature, but atleast watercooler can have some silence and peace in their lives.
> This may change with every Bios version, currently on 9943


You could also leave the default bias and offset your fan and pump thresholds in the q-fan section to achieve the same thing and have "accurate" temps.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> +rep and many thanks for share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm glad to see SuperPi 32M is similar with AGESA 1.0.0.6. Several times I ran bench before doing some compares with @chew* on IIRC 0081 vs 1002/1001 and I could not see a difference besides run to run variance. Where as IIRC chew* and madweazl where seeing a difference their results slower with newer UEFIs.


There was a 10 second delta I believe (I was messing with 0082 at the time).


----------



## Kukielka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> You could also leave the default bias and offset your fan and pump thresholds in the q-fan section to achieve the same thing and have "accurate" temps.


No, sadly you cannot if you use fan-control software that caps out at 75°C (*cough* AI Suite)


----------



## lordzed83

@gupsterg i get around 15-20 points difference on every rerun







Think ill just turn off this bias totally and see REAL SCORES


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> There was a 10 second delta I believe (I was messing with 0082 at the time).


IIRC you were also on W10?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> @gupsterg i get around 15-20 points difference on every rerun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think ill just turn off this bias totally and see REAL SCORES


Sweet, "_whatever floats your boat_" mate







.


----------



## lordzed83

Its quite weird that like every score u get is different run after run hehe best would be run 50 times and get average score


----------



## Johan45

Cinebench has always been like that CB 11.5 is worse than R15 and more cores typically allows greater variance in scores. In benching I always run multiple times if it's stable enough, eventually a higher score will spit out. Plus Win10 and Ryzen have RTC bug which can skew results


----------



## leareynl

Lowest downclock?


----------



## ssherman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> You Joking ?? 60ns is MY WET DREAM on ryzen...


Can you let me know what program your using to measure your latency so I can compare, with what I am seeing?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VegetarianEater*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Each stick of a F4-3200C16D-16GTZR is an F4-3200C16-8GTZR. They are both equally compatible or incompatible, depending on one's point of view.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, well in that case 2 people on this thread according to the front page have gotten that set of ram to run, maybe they can share their secret? or should I just try for an RMA?
Click to expand...

I think the link in *gupsterg*'s signature may provide a broader result table.

I have read every message in this thread, but haven't memorized them. I'm assuming here you can POST and BOOT, but not at an overclocked memory speed.

Assuming you have confirmed that the SPDs are OK, then you can find many examples of 2 x 8 TridentZ achieving respectable performance in this thread. I get 3200 on 2 x 16s, BIOS 9943. Anyone wanting to use a new BIOS should read this thread from the point in time where *elmore* introduces the new BIOS. Aspects such as voltages used are described in many cases. *The Stilt* reported his results with complete timings for an even higher speed just a few pages back. This thread is not yet a how-to because the results and the BIOSes that drive them are all still works in progress. You have to do a certain amount of work to review the material and develop a sense of what ranges of what parameters seem to be successful.

If you want a shortcut you should be able to get your DRAM to run using my timings (but with a lower resistance procODT). See post 16821. A later post of mine, number not written down but you can search for it, provides a more up-to-date list of timings, some tighter. Be sure to set your FailCNT to a number greater than 1. This will reset when you do fail, so you need to reset it each time.

Another training approach is to work your way up from 2133 or whatever your native JEDEC speed is one speed at a time.

Does your ram timing label list 1T or 2T?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kukielka*
> 
> No, sadly you cannot if you use fan-control software that caps out at 75°C (*cough* AI Suite)


Your daily settings typically take your CPU above 75° tctl? I've never broke 50° (70° tctl for you X owners) while gaming so the threshold of 75° would be adequate. I run 3.8ghz for daily driving (no perceptible difference in games) but the temps do go up about 10° when I run 3.9 and above.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> IIRC you were also on W10?


Yea.


----------



## roybotnik

I've noticed something weird when cold booting with this bios. The system will power on/off/on again as if memory training failed, but my CBS settings remain intact and the memory speed is what I set it to. I don't recall seeing that behavior before. Just thought I would mention it..

About half of the time it's the normal training failure though w/ CBS reset and memory set to 2133. This is after turning the computer off and disconnecting power (been screwing with my case lately).


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Win10 and Ryzen have RTC bug which can skew results


W10C is just so crap for benching IMO. Even when I have HPET enabled.

Only yesterday I ran HWBot X265 4K with Priority: High Overkill: 2x and had an issue on known good OC setup. Even the 2 little bars you having progressing on X265 overkill were out of sync where as W7 they're always pretty much moving in sync. Roll over to W7, same OC setup and all day long I can run HWBot X265 4K.

Then 3DM FS, W10C is always slower, even after having tweaked Power Plan by comparing differing setups with CPU/GPU setup the same. If FreeSync is on in W10C 3DM FS "tanks" on performance for me, W7 on the other hand it makes no difference when I checked.

TBH now that cold booting is resolved for me on UEFI 9943 with 3200MHz+ RAM I'lll probably go back to use W7 as my daily OS like before. W10C on previous UEFI allowed use of "Sleep/Resume" as a work around to the cold boot issue on 3200MHz+ RAM, this was pretty much the only reason I used it as a daily OS.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leareynl*
> 
> 
> 
> Lowest downclock?


I've been wondering about how far down it would go. Did you get this result from the p-state 2 setting, or by changing the CPU Core Ratio on the BIOS page that starts with "Ai Overclock Tuner"? What happens at BCLK = 100?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssherman*
> 
> Can you let me know what program your using to measure your latency so I can compare, with what I am seeing?


I think everyone here are using Aida for it


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I've been wondering about how far down it would go. Did you get this result from the p-state 2 setting, or by changing the CPU Core Ratio on the BIOS page that starts with "Ai Overclock Tuner"? What happens at BCLK = 100?


Actually... it happens after I wake my pc from a state before standby, dunno which state it is.
I have not enabled P states, only C states.
I think its a bug.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leareynl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I've been wondering about how far down it would go. Did you get this result from the p-state 2 setting, or by changing the CPU Core Ratio on the BIOS page that starts with "Ai Overclock Tuner"? What happens at BCLK = 100?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually... it happens after I wake my pc from a state before standby, dunno which state it is.
> I have not enabled P states, only C states.
> I think its a bug.
Click to expand...

Is "enabled" different from "Auto"?


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Is "enabled" different from "Auto"?


Using high performance profile in windows 10.
No settings made at all regarding P states, left at auto.
Only thing I did enable was C states in the Zen options.


----------



## azpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Please answer this form with your results https://goo.gl/forms/zSycLSBqPhSgoWO72


How can i upload more then 3200 DRAM Ratio results?
4x8 GB Samsung C-die M378A1K43CB2-CRC @ 3333 MHz 16-17-17-17-39-1T



My PC:
AMD Ryzen 5 1500X 3.9 GHz, 39 x 100 MHz;
ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero (AMD X370, Socket AM4) BIOS v 9945;
Noctua NHD-14
Arctic Cooling МХ-2;
Samsung DDR4 M378A1K43CB2-CRC 4x8 GB @ 3333 MHz 16-17-17-17-39-1T
Nvidia GeForce GTX 1060 6 GB overclocked 1716-1919(2113)/9308 MHz;
SSD Crucial CT250MX200SSD1, 250 GB;
Xigmatek «No Rules Power» NRP-HC1501, 1500W;
Microsoft Windows 10 Enterprise (x64) build 15063.296.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYOluJ0ncCA


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> mine is all stable for now I also broke the 1808 mark in cb last night. but yes SMT is enabled
> 
> i think Asus forgot to tell us that yes the C6H is good for oc'ing and it will run crazy setting's at least on mine it does but and heres the but "they wont Stick for long, and only long enough to validate lol


If it is hard set to enable you don't be able to bclk oc for some reason, you have to leave it at auto, which is enabled, you just can't set it manually. So either "auto" which is enabled, or disabled.


----------



## cmogle4

On 9945 able to run my F4-3200C16Q-32GVK (Samsung D Die) at 3200 no issues. Couldn't even get it to do 2933 without a baseclock increase prior to this bios.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Gave up with the Corsair Vengeance LED because after further inspection, they were Hynix-A and I've hit a brick wall.

So I've now got some 4000MHz CL18 Trident Z. Let's see what these can do!


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssherman*
> 
> I have finally gotten my ram to run at 3200, when I test the latency I am still getting 60ns. What can I do to lower my memory latency?


Various software report latency differently.
Userbench reports in the 50-60ns range.
AIDA and Intel Latency report in the 70-80 ns range (presumably this is the correct measure of latency).
AIDA is not free; Intel is. Link is in http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/17000_100#post_26115374

When you report latency, state which tool you use, e.g. 60ns(Aida)


----------



## Timur Born

Lowered various timings, increased voltage, even used the 3466 multipliert in combination with lowered BCLK (97 MHz). Still no joy getting stable results with "low" tRC (last test at tRC = 54 at 3362). At least no crashes to code 8 yet.


----------



## Gadfly

Any idea why my memory latency sucks ballz?

I never see under @72ms no matter what mem clk or timings I run. For example, I am testing a 3200 profile right now running 12-12-12-12-26-40 (rest auto) and I am still getting 71.2 ns. That seams really high to me.

What timings most impact latency? You guys that are getting @65ns, are you changing any of the auto timings to lower latency?


----------



## poisson21

For mine i have a latency of 72-75 ns minimum, i played with all the timing in the dram timing page (applied the timing from all the lower strap on the 3200 strap) with not really any change, i even lowered a lot trfc (352 from 560) and no real difference. I have a 4*16Gb kit (F4-3200c14-16GTZ), and the ones i have seen with a low latency have for the most of them 2*8Gb kit. I think the problem is with the number of dimm and ther size.
Is there anybody with same kit (ex f4-3200c14) but differente size (4gb, 8gb or 16gb) to test if it have an impact with 1, 2 or 4 dimm ?


----------



## skline00

I use 1201 release BIOS with Elmores Asus pstates 2.2 running my 1800x at slightly over 4 Ghz. I'm using the GSkill FlareX 3200 ram so all is solid.


----------



## Gadfly

Since we are doing CB15 scores today... Just ran this:

CPU: 4.150 @1.393 (bios) 1.362v (load)
Dram: 3200 12-12-12-12-26-40 @ 1.45v (all other timings auto), 1T, GD disabled, BGS disabled
SOC: 1.125v
Perf. bias: auto
CPU is stable in P95 large TFT @ 6 hours, aida stress (cpu, cache, floating point chekced) at 8 hours.
Memory is HCI stable at 600% coverage.

Not really sure what else I can do to tighten up my 3200 profile in terms of timings, but it is looking pretty good.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> also there is Intel Memory Latency Checker https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intelr-memory-latency-checker
> it works in a command prompt. "mlc_avx512 --latency_matrix" gives a one-number quick latency check, or mlc_avx512 gives all tests.


+rep







.

As soon as finish the HCI Memtest run using The Stilt's DDR4 Timings setup will run this







. Done to 1x 2.5hrs and 1x 2hrs pass on GSAT with his timings. AIDA64 looks sweet. Do all the tests run on Ryzen as highlighted in the Intel link? cheers







.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> +rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> As soon as finish the HCI Memtest run using The Stilt's DDR4 Timings setup will run this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Done to 1x 2.5hrs and 1x 2hrs pass on GSAT with his timings. AIDA64 looks sweet. Do all the tests run on Ryzen as highlighted in the Intel link? cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I can't even post with his timings, the bios gets stuck at code 4F, which is "DXE IPL is started". Absolutely no idea what in the hell that means..









I will have to check and make sure I entered them correctly and did not input a value wrong. Too many trcrwrdsc's to read of my phone to drop in the bios...


----------



## gupsterg

The post by me, with spoiler which had them, are in UEFI order







. So if you work top to bottom when entering them, it should be "dandy"







.

I set the RAM up as The Stilt Timings last night, as it was improved AIDA64 / GSAT "speed test" over my own lowering of timings. I don't use them at 3466MHz as he did, both my CPUs within the constraint of SOC/DDR voltage won't do C14 1T @ 3466MHz, only C16 2T. So 3333MHz is a sweet spot for SOC (1V), DDR (1.375V), etc.

I also had a gaming session of ~1hr between the 2x GSAT RAM tests, no issues in gaming to report either. Normal OS usage ~2hrs, again no issues. I'm planing to bump BCLK a bit and aim for 3400MHz, just cos that will look cooler with 3.8GHz CPU OC







.


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Since we are doing CB15 scores today... Just ran this:
> 
> CPU: 4.150 @1.393 (bios) 1.362v (load)
> Dram: 3200 12-12-12-12-26-40 @ 1.45v (all other timings auto), 1T, GD disabled, BGS disabled
> SOC: 1.125v
> Perf. bias: auto
> CPU is stable in P95 large TFT @ 6 hours, aida stress (cpu, cache, floating point chekced) at 8 hours.
> Memory is HCI stable at 600% coverage.
> 
> Not really sure what else I can do to tighten up my 3200 profile in terms of timings, but it is looking pretty good.


thats very solid CPU, what can do yopur CPU as max Cinebench run?


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Do all the tests run on Ryzen as highlighted in the Intel link?


Intel wrote: "mlc_avx512 can be run on processors without support for AVX-512 also". It ran for me with reasonable numbers, but "proof is in the pudding" so please report if it misreports. Note it is designed for multi-CPU multi-memory bank boards. C6H has one socket and one memory bank so expect one number.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> thats very solid CPU, what can do yopur CPU as max Cinebench run?


4.2 @ 1.431v (load, 1.463v bios).


----------



## hotstocks

Question: I have tried every bios and I usually have all 8 Overclock profiles filled. I save them on USB with both CTRL-F2 and F2 (I don't even know the difference), but when I try to reload them after a bios flash (the same exact one, I know), it only loads 1 of the 8 profiles. What is the fix for that?

P.S. @TheStilt, thank you for your timings for Samsung b-die, it makes my 3 months of playing with settings far easier. Don't know if I am stable yet, but booted at 3466mhz and your settings and am getting nice mem scores, now to test stability...


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RossiOCUK*
> 
> Gave up with the Corsair Vengeance LED because after further inspection, they were Hynix-A and I've hit a brick wall.
> 
> So I've now got some 4000MHz CL18 Trident Z. Let's see what these can do!


I'm very impressed so far.

Managed to boot at 3600Mhz no issues.

1.35v DRAM
1.1V SOC
1T
Auto Timings
GD disabled
PD Disabled
ProcODT Auto

However, Auto Timings appear to have resulted in lolworthy performance


----------



## elguero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttmen*
> 
> On my board this is the difference between 1107 BIOS and 9945. 1107 stable as a rock, while 9945 will eventually crash with code 08 using the same settings. Shifting voltages up or down will only change the failure mode from 08 crash and re-boot or frozen screen.
> 
> Hence I'm back on 1107.


I was running a 1700x at 3.9 ghz and got a black screen and qcode 8 I thought it was because I was at 3200 MHz memory overclock, but after returning everything to default settings I still got a code 8, I think it is 9945 fault, I might go back to 1107 for the time being, but I sure am going to miss having memory running at 3200 al I can get with 1107 is 2400 mhz,


----------



## Nyxathid

Hello OC people, can you give me some peace of mind? My gf bought me a r7 1700 and the crosshair VI mobo, but I was the one getting the ram, I was okay with that, and I bought the Trident Z RGB CL16

F4-3200C16D-16GTZR, is the model of the ram, now, I was naive and I didn't put much thought in it, I was searching for ram and the trident z was sexy so I purchased it without thinking, but I was advised that there was people complaining that it wouldn't run and it would kill the sticks, is this true? And if it is how can I fix it and if there is a fix haha thanks









EDIT: I need 32 gbs so I bought 4x8


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyxathid*
> 
> Hello OC people, can you give me some peace of mind? My gf bought me a r7 1700 and the crosshair VI mobo, but I was the one getting the ram, I was okay with that, and I bought the Trident Z RGB CL16
> 
> F4-3200C16D-16GTZR, is the model of the ram, now, I was naive and I didn't put much thought in it, I was searching for ram and the trident z was sexy so I purchased it without thinking, but I was advised that there was people complaining that it wouldn't run and it would kill the sticks, is this true? And if it is how can I fix it and if there is a fix haha thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I need 32 gbs so I bought 4x8


Pretty sure those sticks are not samsung B die, so I personally would return them and get the B-die version; F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR (32GB) in 3600 so you can run higher memory clocks. The B-Die 3600's will run 3466 in 8x4 without a lot of issues on bios 9945, and hopefully we get a bios update that will allow you to run at 3600 without issues.

The corruption issue is caused by an issue with the Asus Aura software, and is not limited to just the memory you purchased, it is all of the G.skill RGB memory. In a nutshell it corrupts the SPD data on the dimms; it normally is fixable for a SPD fixer tool Asus provided here in this thread. That said.. it is best not risk it, as some people have had to RMA the memory. Don't install the Aura software and you will be fine.


----------



## Sufferage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> But this is a CPU problem where I get code 8 (aka CPU) crashes if I set tRC too low (but well within the dimms' specs), so HCI doesn't tell the whole story.


Yes, it's not only stable with HCI of course, but with everything i threw at it...my point was just to show that this is not a problem with ryzen in general, as my specimen will happily run low tRC settings, this in turn doesn't mean that every ryzen cpu will work ok that way.
So i guess you've just been unlucky on the imc front, mine on the other hand won't overclock beyond 3.8 without using crazy voltages


----------



## Nyxathid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Pretty sure those sticks are not samsung B die, so I personally would return them and get the B-die version; F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR (32GB) in 3600 so you can run higher memory clocks. The B-Die 3600's will run 3466 in 8x4 without a lot of issues on bios 9945, and hopefully we get a bios update that will allow you to run at 3600 without issues.
> 
> The corruption issue is caused by an issue with the Asus Aura software, and is not limited to just the memory you purchased, it is all of the G.skill RGB memory. In a nutshell it corrupts the SPD data on the dimms; it normally is fixable for a SPD fixer tool Asus provided here in this thread. That said.. it is best not risk it, as some people have had to RMA the memory. Don't install the Aura software and you will be fine.


Unfortunately I can't return them... Because I already opened the box.. But if I cry hard enough I probably can... But is there any problem running them for now?


----------



## RossiOCUK

@The Stilt

I've copied your timings and running same ratio but lagging behind on the latency for some reason. Any ideas? BIOS maybe?


----------



## Karagra

For those of you with 1700s what voltage/llc do you guys use for 4.0 and 4.1? I have been sitting happy at 3.9ghz 1.375v no LLC for over a month now but feel like pushing it a bit.
Cpu sits around 40c while gaming


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyxathid*
> 
> Hello OC people, can you give me some peace of mind? My gf bought me a r7 1700 and the crosshair VI mobo, but I was the one getting the ram, I was okay with that, and I bought the Trident Z RGB CL16
> 
> F4-3200C16D-16GTZR, is the model of the ram, now, I was naive and I didn't put much thought in it, I was searching for ram and the trident z was sexy so I purchased it without thinking, but I was advised that there was people complaining that it wouldn't run and it would kill the sticks, is this true? And if it is how can I fix it and if there is a fix haha thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I need 32 gbs so I bought 4x8


First of all, count your blessings and be happy you have such a gf.
Second, don't use Aura or any other RGB software yet.
Third, you will be just fine. Install BIOS 9945, leave the CPU core speed at stock, leave memory timings on Auto, set memory speed to 3200, DRAM to 1.4V and boot. It should work at 3200. Next optimize memory timings to what it's rated to on the memory box. Next set the CPU speed higher (optional).


----------



## Nyxathid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> First of all, count your blessings and be happy you have such a gf.
> Second, don't use Aura or any other RGB software yet.
> Third, you will be just fine. Install BIOS 9945, leave the CPU core speed at stock, leave memory timings on Auto, set memory speed to 3200, DRAM to 1.4V and boot. It should work at 3200. Next optimize memory timings to what it's rated to on the memory box. Next set the CPU speed higher (optional). Good luck.


Haha thanks







my gf can be a sweetheart or the reincarnation of the devil haha
Thanks for the info!! Tho I think that I will put off the OC and wait until my x62 arrives
Thanks once again!!


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VegetarianEater*
> 
> Update on my ram situation.
> 
> Still can only get 8gb of 16gb showing up in the bios and in Windows, despite the bios recognizing that both dimms have 8gb of ram in them...
> 
> The kit I bought from Newegg in a combo(with C6H and r7 1700x) was this one:
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232476
> 
> Which should have the model # F4-3200C16D-16GTZR but mine are showing up in Thaiphoon and on the mobo as F4-3200C16-8GTZR... which is a completely different ram kit that definitely isn't Ryzen compatible...
> 
> Should I just try and return the ram to Newegg and get another of the same kit, or try and get them to send me a different kit?
> 
> or is there anything else i can try to get it working? I've tried 4 different bios btw... the stock bios, 1201, 9945 and 9943


that sounds more like a bent pin on the cpu or the cpu is not making correct contact.
i have had the same issue with a fx8350.
try removing the cpu and putting it back in making sure it is in right no bent pins....the backplate(assuming you are using a different one) is on right and not to tight.
and try again(one way to double check is performance tab/memory and see if 8 gig is hardware reserved.


----------



## The Stilt

Ryzen Timing Checker 1.01

PW: "RyzenDRAM"

x86-64 only.

Supports Zeppelin & Raven based Ryzens.

Let me know if (when) you find bugs.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyxathid*
> 
> Unfortunately I can't return them... Because I already opened the box.. But if I cry hard enough I probably can... But is there any problem running them for now?


Not sure if you can make them work or not, but they will not work as well or trouble free as the b-die parts, especially with 4 dimms. You might be limited to two.

Check the c6h qvl on Asus's website to see of it is compatible.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> For those of you with 1700s what voltage/llc do you guys use for 4.0 and 4.1? I have been sitting happy at 3.9ghz 1.375v no LLC for over a month now but feel like pushing it a bit.
> Cpu sits around 40c while gaming


Not aware of any 1700's that will run 4.1 stable... but....

If you set your cpu to 3.8, and find the minimum voltage required to run a 1 hour aida 64 stress test (cpu, floating point and cache checked), I can output a list of expected speeds and voltages...

Assuming you can keep it under 70'c tctl under load


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> RTC (Ryzen Timing Checker)
> 
> PW: "RyzenDRAM"
> 
> x86-64 only.
> 
> Supports Zeppelin & Raven based Ryzens.
> 
> Let me know if (when) you find bugs.


This is gonna be handy, thanks for posting it for everyone.


----------



## Gadfly

@The Stilt

Thanks for the application... so do you think you could look over these timings and tell me what you think? Did I make any obvious mistakes, and/or do you have any suggestions for improvements?


----------



## RossiOCUK

tRFC looks rather high. I'm now using 312 at 3466MHz.


----------



## VegetarianEater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> that sounds more like a bent pin on the cpu or the cpu is not making correct contact.
> i have had the same issue with a fx8350.
> try removing the cpu and putting it back in making sure it is in right no bent pins....the backplate(assuming you are using a different one) is on right and not to tight.
> and try again(one way to double check is performance tab/memory and see if 8 gig is hardware reserved.


well it has been showing up as hardware reserved the whole time. I'll try reseating the cpu (it went in fairly easy and I haven't messed with it)


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RossiOCUK*
> 
> tRFC looks rather high. I'm now using 312 at 3466MHz.


I noticed that too.

In the bios, the auto setting reported as 312, so I left it on auto. But the timings checker reported 350, rebooted, sure enough bios reports 312. So I hard set it at 312 and here are the results:


----------



## RossiOCUK

@Gadfly

Chopped quite a bit off the latency, good result.

Auto doesn't seem to be all that accurate sometimes, I think maybe it changes on re-train.


----------



## Gadfly

@RossiOCUK

I agree...

I ran a quick CB15 before I stability test the memory:


----------



## gupsterg

@Gadfly@RossiOCUK

tRFC is readback wrong in UEFI when slots A2/B2 are used. You guys will see 312 reported in UEFI pretty much all MHz when tRFC is [Auto]. The Stilts's app will be correct / latest HWiNFO+AIDA64. My thread linked in signature, last page or so has The Stilt's post / my testing of apps vs UEFI, etc.

@The Stilt

Thank you +rep







.

@1TM1

Thank you for extra info







. Yep noted how I should run it / what expect. Seems like a nice app and not well known. Once use it will place it in OP of my thread.


----------



## RossiOCUK

@Gadfly

Broken 1900, excellent









@gupsterg

Ah right, that explains it then. I've stuck to manual for all my timings now but was throwing me off earlier as I'm using the latest BETA of AIDA64.


----------



## orlfman

@elmor

Could we get an option to disable XFR but keep Performance Boost enabled in the bios? Unless I'm missing something, right now its all or nothing as it appears XFR is tied to the Performance Boost option.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Could we get an optition to disable XFR but keep Performance Boost enabled in the bios?


It's not technically possible on Zeppelin, as they are the same thing.


----------



## Gadfly

Ugh... sadly HCI just kicked an error at 235% coverage.


----------



## CeltPC

Has anyone got a Windows 10 Creator's blue screen saying "page fault in nonpaged area"/


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Has anyone got a Windows 10 Creator's blue screen saying "page fault in nonpaged area"/


yes... it means your memory is unstable.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> yes... it means your memory is unstable.


Strange, the configuration I am using has been stable up to that, for over a week, grr.


----------



## buttmen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elguero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *buttmen*
> 
> On my board this is the difference between 1107 BIOS and 9945. 1107 stable as a rock, while 9945 will eventually crash with code 08 using the same settings. Shifting voltages up or down will only change the failure mode from 08 crash and re-boot or frozen screen.
> 
> Hence I'm back on 1107.
> 
> 
> 
> I was running a 1700x at 3.9 ghz and got a black screen and qcode 8 I thought it was because I was at 3200 MHz memory overclock, but after returning everything to default settings I still got a code 8, I think it is 9945 fault, I might go back to 1107 for the time being, but I sure am going to miss having memory running at 3200 al I can get with 1107 is 2400 mhz,
Click to expand...

I run 4x16G Sammy b-die on Corsair PCB with 14-14-14-14-34-T1 @ 3173MHz with 1107 or 1201 Bios. So going back was a no brainer.


----------



## HyperChkn96

Okay so as far as I know there is no definite fix for the 20 degree offset. So currently I am running into an issue I'm trying to go for 4.1 GHz which I think might be stable at 1.38v but when I'm stress testing my computer with force shut down reporting overheating which I'm sure it isn't as I'm running a 360mm AIO I don't really want to disable force temperature shut down just in case some freak thing happens and it does actually overhead, thanks to anyone that can help


----------



## Nyxathid

Okay urgent need of help, I just installed everything in the system, it had some problems because it didn't pick up the 4 dims of ram, removed slot A1 and B1 and the system was okay! Downloaded the bios update, now how do I manage to get them to run at 3200 and also how do I fix the problem of not recognizing the other dims?


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperChkn96*
> 
> Okay so as far as I know there is no definite fix for the 20 degree offset. So currently I am running into an issue I'm trying to go for 4.1 GHz which I think might be stable at 1.38v but when I'm stress testing my computer with force shut down reporting overheating which I'm sure it isn't as I'm running a 360mm AIO I don't really want to disable force temperature shut down just in case some freak thing happens and it does actually overhead, thanks to anyone that can help


Check your actual temps in either Ryzen Master or HWiNFO at the CPU (tdie) . These temps are correct so you can see if it actually overheats.


----------



## HyperChkn96

Thanks I installed Ryzen master aswell as HWINFO just in case and the tdie is only reporting 60 degrees so it shouldn't be overheating I tried changing the SenseMi scew to 285 which stopped the overheating and my temps are now topping get out at 66 which is still higher than the tdie was bit using that seems to have actually changed even the tdie sensor as I'm idling at 18 degrees which is less than the ambient temperature and when at load showing 66 tdie is 55 I don't have a clue what temperature to trust now
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> Check your actual temps in either Ryzen Master or HWiNFO at the CPU (tdie) . These temps are correct so you can see if it actually overheats.


----------



## h2323

This thread is huge..wow. Is 9945 the most recent bios?


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2323*
> 
> This thread is huge..wow. Is 9945 the most recent bios?


Yes


----------



## R71800XSS

I have finally managed to start the PC at 3200 Mhz with Hynix-M die 2x16 (Bios 9943 and Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3000C15) making use of PCIe gen 2 (all) raising the BCLK up to 109.2 Mhz, but any memory test that happens is *unstable* (Realbench, Aida64...), just as it increases the voltage of the RAM. I would appreciate some help on this, if anyone is an expert on this subject.
On the other hand I noticed that at 3000 Mhz the ram has more efficiency than 3200 in the software MemTweak and besides being stable seems faster for strong test (ie with FPU, Cinebench R15...).

Sorry by translation, directly from Google. (It's Friday saturday and I do not feel like thinking at my local time)









Thanks.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2323*
> 
> This thread is huge..wow. Is 9945 the most recent bios?


9943 / 9945 are both new.
9943 for 1DPC, 9945 2 DPC.


----------



## Nyxathid

Okay update, I got the bios to recognize the 4 bios, now how do I put the memory at 3200 speed?


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> 9943 / 9945 are both new.
> 9943 for 1DPC, 9945 2 DPC.


2x16 Gb Hynix is 1DCP or it can works in 9945 too?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> 2x16 Gb Hynix is 1DCP or it can works in 9945 too?


Both will work fine.


----------



## R71800XSS

Thanks. I'll try it.


----------



## R71800XSS

AMD Ryzen Threadripper Entry Level 16 Core, 32 Thread Processor To Cost $849 US, X399 Motherboards Expect To Cost A Lot.

SOURCE: http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-threadripper-16-core-cpu-849-us-price-x399-motherboards/

More work for Elmor and company...


----------



## hotstocks

You guys running Cas 12, what is your vdram and vsoc? Must be high and what is safe 24/7?
I have a nice kit and best I can get is 3432mhz C14 with about 1.15v soc and 1.4v dram, whenever
I try Cas 12 it just boots as Cas 14,13 at low speed


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> You guys running Cas 12, what is your vdram and vsoc? Must be high and what is safe 24/7?
> I have a nice kit and best I can get is 3432mhz C14 with about 1.15v soc and 1.4v dram, whenever
> I try Cas 12 it just boots as Cas 14,13 at low speed


max recommmended soc=1.20v
Memory at 1.40 v. is perfect in my opinion for 24/7.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> You guys running Cas 12, what is your vdram and vsoc? Must be high and what is safe 24/7?
> I have a nice kit and best I can get is 3432mhz C14 with about 1.15v soc and 1.4v dram, whenever
> I try Cas 12 it just boots as Cas 14,13 at low speed


I can run cas 12 @ 3466, but it takes 1.485 to be stable with timings that tight, but only 1.38v for cl14. Pretty sure @The Stilt is also running 1.48v on his cl12 set up, but he has some really nice b-die rated for cl15 at 3600, I may have to pick up a set this weekend... though I wish it came in RGB. Might as well keep the unicorn vomit theme going.









My soc is the same as it has always been, 1.125 or 1.13v. I have not seen any case on any of my ryzens where more than that us required on a stable memory OC.

I personally think people try to push soc to find stability training and running unstable settings, which ultimately will not be stable, even if it boots.

The 3600 dram clocks is a good example, lots of people push up soc to get though training just to find that the settings will not pass an HCI. So my general take is that if it won't train and run on 1.13ish, adding more soc isn't going to get you there.

I am just about to finish my 3200 profile and move onto focusing on the 4266. I am guessing that I am going to stick with cl14 to keep the voltage lower for now.


----------



## klenow

Anyone knows if there's any hint an "official" BIOS supporting the up to 4000MT/s multiplier is coming out soon ?


----------



## Karagra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Not aware of any 1700's that will run 4.1 stable... but....
> 
> If you set your cpu to 3.8, and find the minimum voltage required to run a 1 hour aida 64 stress test (cpu, floating point and cache checked), I can output a list of expected speeds and voltages...
> 
> Assuming you can keep it under 70'c tctl under load


Off of heavy 12+ hour gaming daily with 3.9 @ 1.375v you dont have info?


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Hes at computex setting records with the new i9 so i doubt theres a new BIOS.
> 
> Make sure to set power mode to balanced and change min processor state at 5-10%.


I've tried with both Ryzen balanced and the default balanced but it doesn't seem to work. I can see it downclock (as low as 2.2GHz which is p-state 2 I think) but the voltage stays at ~1.4 ish

Windows balanced:


Ryzen balanced:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I only do PState setting via UEFI, so if you're using Asus ZenStates ignore my info as I don't use it. For a pretty lengthy while only PState 0 edits work and only FID. If anything else is changed you will have "borked" clocks in OS.


Yeah I'm PState overclocking via the UEFI. I do have a voltage offset though. I've tried with just editing PState 0 but even that downclocks but doesn't downvolt.

I haven't really been able to verify if my overclock is stable because I can't set manual voltages with the 1600X (it just sticks to a 22x multiplier if I have manual voltage set) so I've been trying voltage offset but even that doesn't get me to the 1.4V (1.373 + 0.03125) on y-cruncher. I see a Vcore of about 1.373~1.375 (due to Vdroop I'm guessing) with HWinFO and 0.988VID? This is even with different LLC settings


----------



## scooter61686

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VegetarianEater*
> 
> Update on my ram situation.
> 
> Still can only get 8gb of 16gb showing up in the bios and in Windows, despite the bios recognizing that both dimms have 8gb of ram in them...
> 
> The kit I bought from Newegg in a combo(with C6H and r7 1700x) was this one:
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232476
> 
> Which should have the model # F4-3200C16D-16GTZR but mine are showing up in Thaiphoon and on the mobo as F4-3200C16-8GTZR... which is a completely different ram kit that definitely isn't Ryzen compatible...
> 
> Should I just try and return the ram to Newegg and get another of the same kit, or try and get them to send me a different kit?
> 
> or is there anything else i can try to get it working? I've tried 4 different bios btw... the stock bios, 1201, 9945 and 9943


I had this problem running my F4-3200C16Q-32GTZKW 4x8GB kit. BIOS and windows wouldn't recognize it, when opening Task Manager and going to the Performance tab and then clicking on the memory on the right, under Hardware reserved it would say i had 8GB of hardware reserved memory and that's the only thing besides CPU z that would recognize there was a stick installed in that DIMM. So, turned out i had a bad ram stick, RMA'd to G Skill and should have it back by Monday. originally thought this was a BIOS problem 9945 is love, 9945 is life.


----------



## finalheaven

@ressonantia

Try to see if it downvolts, but leave P0 voltage as default. You can lower P1 and P2, but leave P0 at default and see if it that works.


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @ressonantia
> 
> Try to see if it downvolts, but leave P0 voltage as default. You can lower P1 and P2, but leave P0 at default and see if it that works.


The setting that I had before was:

P0 = 4000MHZ (8A FID?), default DID and VID
Core Performance Boost disabled
Custom C-states enabled
Core Voltage offset = +0.03125

And that would downclock, but the Vcore according to HWinFO would stay at 1.4V

I then tried editing P1 and P2 to see if that would help:

P1 = 3700MHz, default DID, VID: 127500 (2E or something? can't remember)
P2 = default FID, default DID, default VID

But that downclocks beautifully, I mean they all do but the Vcore stays the same and doesn't downvolt. Unless the software isn't picking up the changes?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> The setting that I had before was:
> 
> P0 = 4000MHZ (8A FID?), default DID and VID
> Core Performance Boost disabled
> Custom C-states enabled
> Core Voltage offset = +0.03125
> 
> And that would downclock, but the Vcore according to HWinFO would stay at 1.4V
> 
> I then tried editing P1 and P2 to see if that would help:
> 
> P1 = 3700MHz, default DID, VID: 127500 (2E or something? can't remember)
> P2 = default FID, default DID, default VID
> 
> But that downclocks beautifully, I mean they all do but the Vcore stays the same and doesn't downvolt. Unless the software isn't picking up the changes?


Why did you set custom C-states enabled? Change that to auto.

And you don't mean global C-states right?


----------



## VegetarianEater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter61686*
> 
> I had this problem running my F4-3200C16Q-32GTZKW 4x8GB kit. BIOS and windows wouldn't recognize it, when opening Task Manager and going to the Performance tab and then clicking on the memory on the right, under Hardware reserved it would say i had 8GB of hardware reserved memory and that's the only thing besides CPU z that would recognize there was a stick installed in that DIMM. So, turned out i had a bad ram stick, RMA'd to G Skill and should have it back by Monday. originally thought this was a BIOS problem 9945 is love, 9945 is life.


When I tried them individually they seemed fine, and the bios is recognizing them just not together. They also don't keep the setting when i try anything above 2400mhz. I have some Flare X memory coming on tuesday that i can cross test with, and i've already put in a return on this ram, which i can just cancel if i can get it to work.

So far I've tried: 4 bioses, reseating ram in different slots, and messing with timings, DOCP, and other stuff, and nothing seems to fix the hardware reserved.

I hope it's just a ram problem, as it would suck if it were a CPU problem. I'm hesitant to reseat my CPU as that means taking off my kraken x42...


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Why did you set custom C-states enabled? Change that to auto.
> 
> And you don't mean global C-states right?


Sorry, yeah global C-states, I mean I've tried it both "enabled" and "Auto" and same issue. Downclocks but doesn't Downvolt...


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> Sorry, yeah global C-states, I mean I've tried it both "enabled" and "Auto" and same issue. Downclocks but doesn't Downvolt...


Are you using ryzen balanced power profile? Have you tried to switch to regular balanced?

And if that doesn't work, how are you measuring your volts? If your volts don't appear to be dropping what about your CPU power package as reported by HWiNFO? If its anywhere below 35w, it should mean it is downvolting.


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Are you using ryzen balanced power profile? Have you tried to switch to regular balanced?
> 
> And if that doesn't work, how are you measuring your volts? If your volts don't appear to be dropping what about your CPU power package as reported by HWiNFO? If its anywhere below 35w, it should mean it is downvolting.


Have a look at post#26137679, I've tried both the default Windows balanced, and the Ryzen balanced and they both down downvolt, well at least according to both HWinFO and CPU-Z. I don't have any equipment to measure it through hardware









From the screenshots, it does seem like package power is around 19W, so does that mean it is downvolting?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> Have a look at post#26137679, I've tried both the default Windows balanced, and the Ryzen balanced and they both down downvolt, well at least according to both HWinFO and CPU-Z. I don't have any equipment to measure it through hardware


Your minimums as reported by HWinfo states that it does downvolt all the way to .988v... and your CPU power package drops to 25w. Why are you stating that it doesn't downvolt?


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Your minimums as reported by HWinfo states that it does downvolt all the way to .988v... and your CPU power package drops to 25w. Why are you stating that it doesn't downvolt?


I'm looking at CPU Core voltage (SVI2 TFN) in HWinFO andCore Voltage in CPU-Z. Or is that the wrong place to look?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> I'm looking at CPU Core voltage (SVI2 TFN) in HWinFO andCore Voltage in CPU-Z. Or is that the wrong place to look?


What are you hoping to achieve by downvolting....? less power usage no?


----------



## bigbangSG

Guy i am using F4-2400C15D-16GTZR is it possible to get it to 3200 ?


----------



## RossiOCUK

Does anyone know if 9945 gives a performance hit over 9943 with 1dpc?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> I'm looking at CPU Core voltage (SVI2 TFN) in HWinFO andCore Voltage in CPU-Z. Or is that the wrong place to look?


CPU Core Voltage SVI2 TFN will not go as low as it should in HWiNFO. I do not believe this is down to how HWiNFO is, but more so down to how the value must be reported to it. VCORE under the section *Asus Crosshair VI Hero* will go lower than CPU Core Voltage SVI2 TFN. Reported VID also will lower down to 0.400V on my CPU.

Like you I change only FID in PState 0, use offset mode and have Global C-States: [Enabled].



VID is what the CPU(SMU) is requesting/setting.

CPU Core Voltage SVI2 is what the VRM telemetry is reporting as what CPU getting.

VCORE I'm a little unclear as to what reporting back.

My R7 1700 for PState 0 has ceiling VID of 1.1875V. Then including the offset of +0.16875V I should hit 1.35625V. The VID in red box has hit ceiling VID, CPU Core Voltage SVI2 TFN has hit what it should, but overshot a little. Which would just be down to LLC behavior, I use LLC [Auto]. The VCORE green boxes are similar to what I would read on VCORE point of ProbeIt point with DMM. So I have downvolting with clocking.

I have noted all you screenies for VCORE are not below 1.3xV. I would say do a CMOSCLR and first assess you have downvolting/clocking at stock. Then you know the OS power profile is not the issue. Keep to that same power profile. Do your Pstate OC and recheck what occurs.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> What are you hoping to achieve by downvolting....? less power usage no?


i believe he is referring t the pstates
change the first pstate to the clock you want leave everything else alone ...the other pstates etc only change the cpu speed.
then if you need to add an offset.
my 1800x is running happily at 1.35/droop1337 on auto no changes at all and llc 4
so try auto and see if it crashes if it does try upping the llc if it still crashes at llc5 then back to auto and use an offset.

my setup down clocks just fine and the voltage also drops but again my voltage is set to auto.


----------



## hsn

just try to combined 2ram with different brand
8gb x 2 gskill trident
8gb x 2 team dark pro
bios 9945 1.35v


----------



## wisepds

Why my bus speed is always under 100 mhz?
Someone can help me with this?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Why my bus speed is always under 100 mhz?
> Someone can help me with this?


It is common if your BCLK is set to auto, if you want to be 100, simply set it to that value manually.


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> It is common if your BCLK is set to auto, if you want to be 100, simply set it to that value manually.


I'm not a pro but that is obvious!!.. my bus speed is at manual mode and 100 mhz
Thanks


----------



## VegetarianEater

I've finally got 16gb of ram, though i can't get it any high than about 2600 currently, but now my motherboard lightning appears to be dead... isn't lighting up and it isn't showing up in the aura sync software









edit: got ram working at 2666mhz, and I have the CPU overclocked to 3.9ghz at 1.375v... is this a good result so far? It was crashing at 1.35v, should i attempt to go lower than 1.375v or should i try for a higher OC?


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Has anyone got a Windows 10 Creator's blue screen saying "page fault in nonpaged area"/


got it after summer kicked in and my room is constantly over 30°C lol

had to downclock from 3466 16-36 1.45V to 2666 14-34 1.35V to get it sable again.


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> CPU Core Voltage SVI2 TFN will not go as low as it should in HWiNFO. I do not believe this is down to how HWiNFO is, but more so down to how the value must be reported to it. VCORE under the section *Asus Crosshair VI Hero* will go lower than CPU Core Voltage SVI2 TFN. Reported VID also will lower down to 0.400V on my CPU.
> 
> Like you I change only FID in PState 0, use offset mode and have Global C-States: [Enabled].
> 
> 
> 
> VID is what the CPU(SMU) is requesting/setting.
> 
> CPU Core Voltage SVI2 is what the VRM telemetry is reporting as what CPU getting.
> 
> VCORE I'm a little unclear as to what reporting back.
> 
> My R7 1700 for PState 0 has ceiling VID of 1.1875V. Then including the offset of +0.16875V I should hit 1.35625V. The VID in red box has hit ceiling VID, CPU Core Voltage SVI2 TFN has hit what it should, but overshot a little. Which would just be down to LLC behavior, I use LLC [Auto]. The VCORE green boxes are similar to what I would read on VCORE point of ProbeIt point with DMM. So I have downvolting with clocking.
> 
> I have noted all you screenies for VCORE are not below 1.3xV. I would say do a CMOSCLR and first assess you have downvolting/clocking at stock. Then you know the OS power profile is not the issue. Keep to that same power profile. Do your Pstate OC and recheck what occurs.


I'll try a CMOS clear but I've seen this behaviour even after a CMOS clear/Loading Optimized defaults. So the down clocking works perfectly, but I'm just wondering why it isn't downvolting as well (or doesn't seem to be to me anyways).

Ok so these are at stock settings for everything apart from memory which is at 3200MT 14-14-14-34

Windows balanced:


Ryzen balanced:


So it looks like at stock, both clocks and voltages drop. But that isn't happening under PState OC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> What are you hoping to achieve by downvolting....? less power usage no?


Well I am new to this whole P-state overclocking thing and I was just wondering why it wouldn't follow that lower clocks would have lower Vcore. Plus it would be nice to have it downvolt/downclock at idle so that idle heat is less. That being said I am probably going to change to an AIO soon (have an Alphacool Eisbaer 240 coming soon) so hopefully that keeps temperatures more in check too. I've seen 74.8C Tctl while doing y-cruncher and am a bit concerned (plus its winter here now, hate to think what it would be like in summer!)


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VegetarianEater*
> 
> I've finally got 16gb of ram, though i can't get it any high than about 2600 currently, but now my motherboard lightning appears to be dead... isn't lighting up and it isn't showing up in the aura sync software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: got ram working at 2666mhz, and I have the CPU overclocked to 3.9ghz at 1.375v... is this a good result so far? It was crashing at 1.35v, should i attempt to go lower than 1.375v or should i try for a higher OC?


You are running Aura software? Evidently you skipped a huge tranche of information on this thread about how Aura and G.Skill software trashes the SPD portions of the DRAM. Generally, these SPDs have to be fixed by using Thaiphoon, or repair software elmore provided way back in the thread. Full integrity DRAM is needed before any playing around with BIOS timings.


----------



## mus1mus

where's this latest BIOS?


----------



## gupsterg

@ressonantia

Downvolting should work. Only way to know if it's a read back issue is if you verified with DMM.

So stock is all good. Retry PState OC, do not used saved profile.

You can dump your UEFI settings as txt. When in tool page > asus overclocking profile section > load/save to usb > [ctrl+f2].

The txt will have every setting for someone to view and comment except what is in AMD CBS menus.


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @ressonantia
> 
> Downvolting should work. Only way to know if it's a read back issue is if you verified with DMM.
> 
> So stock is all good. Retry PState OC, do not used saved profile.
> 
> You can dump your UEFI settings as txt. When in tool page > asus overclocking profile section > load/save to usb > [ctrl+f2].
> 
> The txt will have every setting for someone to view and comment except what is in AMD CBS menus.


Right so this is what I've done:

Shut computer down
Clear CMOS
Pulled power plug for like 30 seconds
Gone back into bios and set up P0

4GHZ_3200MT_setting.txt 17k .txt file


And this is it sitting on the desktop for 5 minutes:


----------



## VegetarianEater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> You are running Aura software? Evidently you skipped a huge tranche of information on this thread about how Aura and G.Skill software trashes the SPD portions of the DRAM. Generally, these SPDs have to be fixed by using Thaiphoon, or repair software elmore provided way back in the thread. Full integrity DRAM is needed before any playing around with BIOS timings.


In thaiphoon my ram appears to be good, so I don't think that's the issue. The mobo lighting stopped working when i reseated my cpu.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> Right so this is what I've done:
> 
> Shut computer down
> Clear CMOS
> Pulled power plug for like 30 seconds
> Gone back into bios and set up P0
> 
> 4GHZ_3200MT_setting.txt 17k .txt file
> 
> 
> And this is it sitting on the desktop for 5 minutes:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


VCORE at some point was min 0.872V. Can you post a screenshot of PState 2 changed from [Auto] to [Custom] so the default settings can be seen.

Here is example of mine, stock PState 2.



F12 saves screenie to USB. This way we'll know what is ceiling VID/Clock for PState 2 for your R5.


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hsn*
> 
> just try to combined 2ram with different brand
> 8gb x 2 gskill trident
> 8gb x 2 team dark pro
> bios 9945 1.35v


Why your speed bus is at 100 mhz but mine is always at 99, 98, etc...


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> If it is hard set to enable you don't be able to bclk oc for some reason, you have to leave it at auto, which is enabled, you just can't set it manually. So either "auto" which is enabled, or disabled.


thanks i'll do that









@silt the pw for RTC does'nt open it here, i would love this programme too.

https://onedrive.live.com/?authkey=%21AHGUraEf%2Djvi200&cid=8329B08E8413A80E&id=8329B08E8413A80E%21620&parId=8329B08E8413A80E%21561&action=locate


----------



## gupsterg

Are you entering password without quotes? ie entered password needs to be RyzenDRAM


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> VCORE at some point was min 0.872V. Can you post a screenshot of PState 2 changed from [Auto] to [Custom] so the default settings can be seen.
> 
> Here is example of mine, stock PState 2.
> 
> 
> 
> F12 saves screenie to USB. This way we'll know what is ceiling VID/Clock for PState 2 for your R5.


This is with it at stock, I don't feel comfortable having the CPU at ~1.42V while trying to sort this out. So it seems like P1 = P0 and P2 is the lower state. I noticed this when doing the manual P-state OC as well. Anyway, this is what mine looks like:


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Are you entering password without quotes? ie entered password needs to be RyzenDRAM


yes without quotes


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> yes without quotes





Spoiler: Works on my end last night and tested it now using link you posted










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> This is with it at stock, I don't feel comfortable having the CPU at ~1.42V while trying to sort this out. So it seems like P1 = P0 and P2 is the lower state. I noticed this when doing the manual P-state OC as well. Anyway, this is what mine looks like:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Strange. Stumped. If you have DMM use that to verify.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Works on my end last night and tested it now using link you posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying with WinRAR not 7zip lol and thankyou


----------



## MuddyPaws

just found this http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread interesting

Other collaterals
ASUS ZenStates 0.2.2 Allows for P-state adjustments in the OS, including applying settings at start. If you're on AGESA older than 1004 (BIOS 1002 and older), you need to enable HPET in order to change P0 ratio without glitches. (SHA 256 40e1780194a177523abf6025060c27ff8f2ae9e9e30490ba1fb43d0d32cfd2cc)


----------



## MuddyPaws

all running now









where is tRFC in bios, i read somthing about lowering it


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> 
> 
> all running now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is tRFC in bios, i read somthing about lowering it


It's in the memory timings, but you have to have BIOS 9943 or 9945 to see it. It's well down the list of timings. The ability to adjust it was added with the AGESA 1.0.0.6 update in those two beta BIOS.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> It's in the memory timings, but you have to have BIOS 9943 or 9945 to see it. It's well down the list of timings. The ability to adjust it was added with the AGESA 1.0.0.6 update in those two beta BIOS.


are ok I will change bios thankyou

do you have a link for it

9945 or 9943 ? I did search

ok I found it. http://www.mediafire.com/file/2stmu39om14oa6b/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-9945.zip


----------



## AlderaaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> RTC (Ryzen Timing Checker)
> 
> PW: "RyzenDRAM"
> 
> x86-64 only.
> 
> Supports Zeppelin & Raven based Ryzens.
> 
> Let me know if (when) you find bugs.


Hello and thank you for the software!

Can anything be done regarding it being detected as a virus by several applications?

1. ESET Antivirus v10.1.204.0 w/ latest virus signature database:



2. VirusTotal cumulative results:



https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/f3b127e125e45f74c27a2868044a4d4167bd23e174ed9d31e552f9adeaa18dcd/analysis/1496495076/

Reports SHA256 to be : f3b127e125e45f74c27a2868044a4d4167bd23e174ed9d31e552f9adeaa18dcd

Regards,


----------



## AlderaaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I am just about to finish my 3200 profile and move onto focusing on the 4266. I am guessing that I am going to stick with cl14 to keep the voltage lower for now.


Hello,

Could you please share your 3200MHz profile as a BIOS .txt dump?

Regards,


----------



## eyetrippy

Have been having so much hassle with overclocking since moving to air cooler the other day.

Getting 4ghz used to be simple.

Now I'm not sure I can get over 3.9ghz.

Just get hard lock black screen. Adding voltage doesn't help.

I also changed the gpu, but testing gpu itself doesn't show up instability on that.

You'd think the only thing that would change would be temps - which are still more than adequate. 3.95ghz will run around 70c on similar settings to before. Until black screen.

Code 8 displays on motherboard when this happens, with blinking yellow led underneath code.

Have tested the ram, that seems fine.

Just when under heavy load it falls over when it used to handle those settings with ease.

Getting sick and tired of this setup. Nothing just works...

Anyone got ideas?

Ps have reset bios, and also completely rewrote using flashback.


----------



## R71800XSS

delete---


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> VCORE at some point was min 0.872V. Can you post a screenshot of PState 2 changed from [Auto] to [Custom] so the default settings can be seen.
> 
> Here is example of mine, stock PState 2.
> 
> 
> 
> F12 saves screenie to USB. This way we'll know what is ceiling VID/Clock for PState 2 for your R5.
> 
> 
> 
> This is with it at stock, I don't feel comfortable having the CPU at ~1.42V while trying to sort this out. So it seems like P1 = P0 and P2 is the lower state. I noticed this when doing the manual P-state OC as well. Anyway, this is what mine looks like:
Click to expand...

Thanks. This explains why I get 2200 on idle and not something lower.


----------



## hsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Why your speed bus is at 100 mhz but mine is always at 99, 98, etc...


just set manually 100
i'm not use docp


----------



## Nyxathid

Erm I need help again.. My mobo isn't letting me change the Dram Frenquency here are my settings





If this helps,i plugged in 2 drives and one more fan and the pc didn't post, removed the new fan and the drives and after a few reboots (it didn't post) I managed to get into my desktop. Now I have both drives plugged in and the fan but dram freq. doesn't change


----------



## zyplex

Just a quick question, is it possible to get coil whine on a motherboard?

I have a RX 580 and R9 390X here, in 3d-applications i can notice huge coil whine. It's not frame dependent, i got it in firestrike with 30 fps and 200 fps, no matter what. But if i limit power target of the gpu to -40%, the noise is less noticeable. I also tried 2 PSU and unplug all fans.

So either both gpu have really excessive coil whine or sth is wrong with the motherboard.

Any suggestions? Thank you guys so much in advance.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> VCORE at some point was min 0.872V. Can you post a screenshot of PState 2 changed from [Auto] to [Custom] so the default settings can be seen.
> 
> Here is example of mine, stock PState 2.
> 
> 
> 
> F12 saves screenie to USB. This way we'll know what is ceiling VID/Clock for PState 2 for your R5.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> This is with it at stock, I don't feel comfortable having the CPU at ~1.42V while trying to sort this out. So it seems like P1 = P0 and P2 is the lower state. I noticed this when doing the manual P-state OC as well. Anyway, this is what mine looks like:
> 
> Thanks. This explains why I get 2200 on idle and not something lower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

UEFI prior to 0079 I could lower ceiling VID/clocks for PState 2, not tried it with any UEFI after that. VID ceiling increase for PState 0 still did not work in UEFI prior to 0079 (and still does not).

@Timur Born

Got IBT AVX pass on The Stilt's timings







. Probably not help you, but thought I'd highlight, ~5GFlops higher with his timings







. Some "repeat and rinsing" just to do now







.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyetrippy*
> 
> Have been having so much hassle with overclocking since moving to air cooler the other day.
> 
> Getting 4ghz used to be simple.
> 
> Now I'm not sure I can get over 3.9ghz.
> 
> Just get hard lock black screen. Adding voltage doesn't help.
> 
> I also changed the gpu, but testing gpu itself doesn't show up instability on that.
> 
> You'd think the only thing that would change would be temps - which are still more than adequate. 3.95ghz will run around 70c on similar settings to before. Until black screen.
> 
> Code 8 displays on motherboard when this happens, with blinking yellow led underneath code.
> 
> Have tested the ram, that seems fine.
> 
> Just when under heavy load it falls over when it used to handle those settings with ease.
> 
> Getting sick and tired of this setup. Nothing just works...
> 
> Anyone got ideas?
> 
> Ps have reset bios, and also completely rewrote using flashback.


Yeah your system IS NOT GOING TO RUN THE SAME SPEEDS IT DID BEFORE.
Nothing has changed but the cooling. The Ryzen CPUs respond better to temps than they do voltage.
Look at it this way under air I can run 4.0 with 1.4V as an example. If I were to cool it with LN2 I can run up to 4.7 GHz with the same voltage. Your voltage/speed will be directly related to your cooling. I would suggest starting your OC again at ~ 3.8 and then adjust to suit your new cooling


----------



## eyetrippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yeah your system IS NOT GOING TO RUN THE SAME SPEEDS IT DID BEFORE.
> Nothing has changed but the cooling. The Ryzen CPUs respond better to temps than they do voltage.
> Look at it this way under air I can run 4.0 with 1.4V as an example. If I were to cool it with LN2 I can run up to 4.7 GHz with the same voltage. Your voltage/speed will be directly related to your cooling. I would suggest starting your OC again at ~ 3.8 and then adjust to suit your new cooling


See, I dont really buy that, simply because:

When I was still under water and pushed for 4ghz, there was a time it was running pll of 1.944 (auto) - which made temps shoot to nearer 80c. But it could still hit the 4ghz.

Now I'm only hitting around 70c on air, which isn't much higher than water (65c+), but it's become far less stable.


----------



## gupsterg

I'd set PLL at 1.8V manually. Increases/decreases to PLL skew temp readings.


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> @The Stilt
> 
> Thanks for the application... so do you think you could look over these timings and tell me what you think? Did I make any obvious mistakes, and/or do you have any suggestions for improvements?


What is you VDIMM at these timings???


----------



## hsn

little update
i hope no error for next
soc 1.15v
dram 1.4v


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> VCORE at some point was min 0.872V. Can you post a screenshot of PState 2 changed from [Auto] to [Custom] so the default settings can be seen.
> 
> Here is example of mine, stock PState 2.
> 
> 
> 
> F12 saves screenie to USB. This way we'll know what is ceiling VID/Clock for PState 2 for your R5.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> This is with it at stock, I don't feel comfortable having the CPU at ~1.42V while trying to sort this out. So it seems like P1 = P0 and P2 is the lower state. I noticed this when doing the manual P-state OC as well. Anyway, this is what mine looks like:
> 
> Thanks. This explains why I get 2200 on idle and not something lower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UEFI prior to 0079 I could lower ceiling VID/clocks for PState 2, not tried it with any UEFI after that. VID ceiling increase for PState 0 still did not work in UEFI prior to 0079 (and still does not).
Click to expand...

The reason I noted it is that I hadn't yet investigated the actual P-states (which I thought were inoperative with my present parameters) yet the idle frequency I am seeing, 2.2 GHz, is evidently P2. This coincidence probably isn't. I should be able to get to p-state playing once I finish dealing with the complexity of moving my network configuration to a newly obtained router of a different brand.


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyetrippy*
> 
> When I was still under water and pushed for 4ghz, there was a time it was running pll of 1.944 (auto) - which made temps shoot to nearer 80c. But it could still hit the 4ghz.


As gup hinted ... changing PLL significantly changes the temperature readings. You weren't seeing an accurate temperature measurement.


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hsn*
> 
> just set manually 100
> i'm not use docp


It's in manual, at 100 mhz but after that, cpu-z or HWinfo shows a big variation!!


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderaaN*
> 
> Hello and thank you for the software!
> 
> Can anything be done regarding it being detected as a virus by several applications?
> 
> 1. ESET Antivirus v10.1.204.0 w/ latest virus signature database:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. VirusTotal cumulative results:
> 
> 
> https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/f3b127e125e45f74c27a2868044a4d4167bd23e174ed9d31e552f9adeaa18dcd/analysis/1496495076/
> Reports SHA256 to be : f3b127e125e45f74c27a2868044a4d4167bd23e174ed9d31e552f9adeaa18dcd
> 
> Regards,


There is nothing I can do about it.
Stick with the conclusion made by the reputable AV companies (F-Secure, Kaspersky, McAfee, MS, Panda, etc).

Utilities like this almost always get flagged by some of the lesser AV companies, as technically they can be dangerous due to the use of a kernel mode driver.

I can assure you that there is nothing foul in the utility, at least as long as you downloaded it from the original link provided.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> The reason I noted it is that I hadn't yet investigated the actual P-states (which I thought were inoperative with my present parameters) yet the idle frequency I am seeing, 2.2 GHz, is evidently P2. This coincidence probably isn't. I should be able to get to p-state playing once I finish dealing with the complexity of moving my network configuration to a newly obtained router of a different brand.


NP







.

What I also noted is say if I'm stock. Idle will be ~1.4GHz, as I OC PState 0, idle increases in GHz. For example with PState 0 as 3.8GHz idle will be ~1.55GHz. It is as if idle clocks have "dynamically" shifted as I OC to the ceiling GHz of PState 2.

PState 4 and below is unused, PState 3 is 400MHz with 0mV







, never seen CPU at that.



Spoiler: R7 1700 PState 3 defaults







All "We" see in PStates are ceiling clocks/VIDs. Using DMM, 3x differing R7 1700, rest same HW/FW, UEFI defaults, I have differing readings of VCORE for ACB (3.2GHZ), PState 0 (3.0GHz, tested with CPB off) and PState 2 (~1.4GHz) .

Then when "We" OC, say PState 0 for example, the SMU snaps VID to ceiling VID of state, so R7 1700 1.1875V, R7 1700X/1800X 1.35V.

TBH when I lowered VID in PState 2 I never saw vastly improved readings from wall plug meter for rig at idle. It was inconclusive if I gained any reduction in power usage. For example I went from 875mV to 575mV, any lower I'd get issues in OS. Even when I OC PState 0 and PState 2 has reached it's ceiling MHz the CPU does not hit 875mV, tends to be 600-700mV (voltage jump around a lot) and that's including offset. At stock the readings at idle it's ~500-600mV.

On the R7 1700 I was able to reduce idle MHz even on OC of PState 0 with UEFI prior to 0079. Even then with lowered VID for state no improvement in idle power usage clearly shown on wall plug meter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> It's in manual, at 100 mhz but after that, cpu-z or HWinfo shows a big variation!!


If you've set BCLK at 100MHz it will be at 100MHz regardless what monitoring reports. See section The base-clock (BCLK) > Readings of BCLK in monitoring SW in OP of thread linked in my sig.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> There is nothing I can do about it.


Yeah, there is one thing: Don't use UPX, for example. Some of the turd virus scanner flag this as suspicious, for whatever reason.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Yeah, there is one thing: Don't use UPX, for example. Some of the turd virus scanner flag this as suspicious, for whatever reason.


I assumed that by now even of the crappiest AVs could handle UPX. And look like I was mostly correct on that. 5/60 false negatives (instead of 6/60 with UPX) with an uncompressed binary.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> Off of heavy 12+ hour gaming daily with 3.9 @ 1.375v you dont have info?


You need to set it to 3.8, and keep lowering the voltage until it won't pass a stability test. 3.8 is the top of Ryan's first wall.

If I know what the lowest stable voltage is at 3.8 I can tell you how much voltage you will need to run all clocks up to 4.2ghz.


----------



## samaelestevez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyetrippy*
> 
> See, I dont really buy that, simply because:
> 
> When I was still under water and pushed for 4ghz, there was a time it was running pll of 1.944 (auto) - which made temps shoot to nearer 80c. But it could still hit the 4ghz.
> 
> Now I'm only hitting around 70c on air, which isn't much higher than water (65c+), but it's become far less stable.


I buy his logic. When i first got my ryzen 7 1700 it wouldn't run 3.9ghz no matter what voltage I threw at it. After adding a water cooler I can now do 4ghz at 1.43v.


----------



## hotbrass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zyplex*
> 
> Just a quick question, is it possible to get coil whine on a motherboard?
> 
> I have a RX 580 and R9 390X here, in 3d-applications i can notice huge coil whine. It's not frame dependent, i got it in firestrike with 30 fps and 200 fps, no matter what. But if i limit power target of the gpu to -40%, the noise is less noticeable. I also tried 2 PSU and unplug all fans.
> 
> So either both gpu have really excessive coil whine or sth is wrong with the motherboard.
> 
> Any suggestions? Thank you guys so much in advance.


I have exactly the same problem but I am running a RX 480. I suspect it is the mobo because my other RX 480 is in a Intel i7 7600 with Asus Z170A and running the same tests it does not have the coil whine. Exchanging RX 480 video cards between the two computers still results in the C6H coil whine, whether its the C6H itself, or the RX 480, doesnt matter. Coil whine is still only with the C6H and not the Z170A.

I also had coil whine with a Gigabyte AB350 mobo running the RX 480 but switched it out to a Asus GTX 1060 and there is no whine. I will try swapping out the 1060 when I have time. So even though it may be the RX 480, it is only happening on my Ryzen systems and not in the intel.

Very hard to isolate the exact point of origin because of the nature of the relationship with the card and mobo.

Any suggestions? Anyone?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> You need to set it to 3.8, and keep lowering the voltage until it won't pass a stability test. 3.8 is the top of Ryan's first wall.
> 
> If I know what the lowest stable voltage is at 3.8 I can tell you how much voltage you will need to run all clocks up to 4.2ghz.


ermm. As if it's linear.


----------



## wisepds

what OC is more recomendated for 24/7 and what Vcore 24/7 is the optimizated one?

Have anyone a PStates guide to OC ryzen? I have 1800x and i want to use pstates but I don't know how...


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> ermm. As if it's linear.


Never said it was.....

So while it is not linear it is predicible. 3.8ghz sit right on top of the first voltage wall for all Ryzen 8 cores (have not tested 4/6 cores but u expect they are the same) I mean exactly 3.8. Not 3.801 or 3.799, exactly 3.8.

So by finding the lowest possible voltage you can run 3.8 stable for a 1 hour aida stress test we establish "noise" or "leakage" rating of the cpu.

I then plug that into the algorithm I wrote based on zen's voltage scaling and can tell you what voltage you will need to run what cpu frequency up to 4.2ghz.


----------



## Pilotasso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> what OC is more recomendated for 24/7 and what Vcore 24/7 is the optimizated one?
> 
> Have anyone a PStates guide to OC ryzen? I have 1800x and i want to use pstates but I don't know how...


Any OC that can be sustained below 1.4V/75C. Mine is 3850 Mhz (1700X). It would require some 1.43V to get @ 3.9, and Im not confy with that.


----------



## wisepds

but 75°c real or with offset.. i mean, my max now is 60°C real 80°C with +20 offset


----------



## eyetrippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samaelestevez*
> 
> I buy his logic. When i first got my ryzen 7 1700 it wouldn't run 3.9ghz no matter what voltage I threw at it. After adding a water cooler I can now do 4ghz at 1.43v.


Well, didn't realise it was such an odd system in this regard.

Maybe will return this cooler and get AIO.

One thing I seriously dislike about this cooler anyway, is that taking it out always rips the cpu from the socket - no way to avoid it.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> Any OC that can be sustained below 1.4V/75C. Mine is 3850 Mhz (1700X). It would require some 1.43V to get @ 3.9, and Im not confy with that.


1.425v according to amd.


----------



## samaelestevez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Never said it was.....
> 
> So while it is not linear it is predicible. 3.8ghz sit right on top of the first voltage wall for all Ryzen 8 cores (have not tested 4/6 cores but u expect they are the same) I mean exactly 3.8. Not 3.801 or 3.799, exactly 3.8.
> 
> So by finding the lowest possible voltage you can run 3.8 stable for a 1 hour aida stress test we establish "noise" or "leakage" rating of the cpu.
> 
> I then plug that into the algorithm I wrote based on zen's voltage scaling and can tell you what voltage you will need to run what cpu frequency up to 4.2ghz.


Nice! what would be my other voltages if my R7 1700 can do 3.8ghz stable with 1.23V?


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyetrippy*
> 
> Well, didn't realise it was such an odd system in this regard.
> 
> Maybe will return this cooler and get AIO.
> 
> One thing I seriously dislike about this cooler anyway, is that taking it out always rips the cpu from the socket - no way to avoid it.


Ryan has a thermal wall at @68-70'c.

You have to keep The 100%load temps below that or your voltage requirements jump significantly.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samaelestevez*
> 
> Nice! what would be my other voltages if my R7 1700 can do 3.8ghz stable with 1.23V?


You sure that is the lowest possible voltage? it seems a little high, but if it is the lowest possible voltage....

Estimated OC Voltage:
3800 1.230
3825 1.238
3850 1.265
3875 1.278
3900 1.293
3925 1.313
3950 1.333
3975 1.348
4000 1.403
4025 1.409
4050 1.416
4075 1.443
4100 1.478
4125 1.505
4150 1.533
4175 1.588
4200 1.608

Keep in mind this assumes you have the cooling to handle it, you have to keep your 100% load temps below @68-70'C

So if you have the cooling, I would try 4050mhz with a bios setting of 1.416 and LLC3


----------



## eyetrippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Ryan has a thermal wall at @68-70'c.
> 
> You have to keep The 100%load temps below that or your voltage requirements jump significantly.


Ah, right... My water cooling was keeping it around 65c at 4ghz with about 1.42/1.44v. Though I usually ran 3.95ghz with around 1.4v.

I am currently testing 3.925ghz with 1.4v, and that is running around 70c with the cryorig r1.

So, I can drop the pll to drop temps can I? Cause that's just a misreported drop isn't it?

If I could just get those few extra degrees off...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> You sure that is the lowest possible voltage? it seems a little high, but if it is the lowest possible voltage....
> 
> Estimated OC Voltage:
> 3800 1.230
> 3825 1.238
> 3850 1.265
> 3875 1.278
> 3900 1.293
> 3925 1.313
> 3950 1.333
> 3975 1.348
> 4000 1.403
> 4025 1.409
> 4050 1.416
> 4075 1.443
> 4100 1.478
> 4125 1.505
> 4150 1.533
> 4175 1.588
> 4200 1.608
> 
> Keep in mind this assumes you have the cooling to handle it, you have to keep your 100% load temps below @68-70'C
> 
> So if you have the cooling, I would try 4050mhz with a bios setting of 1.416 and LLC3


what's your Vcore for 4.0? You mentioned it a while ago.. Can't find it now.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> what's your Vcore for 4.0? You mentioned it a while ago.. Can't find it now.


1.347 I think? Around there.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Think I'm done with 3466MHz for now, going to move on to 3600 and see what i can achieve.


----------



## samaelestevez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> You sure that is the lowest possible voltage? it seems a little high, but if it is the lowest possible voltage....
> 
> Estimated OC Voltage:
> 3800 1.230
> 3825 1.238
> 3850 1.265
> 3875 1.278
> 3900 1.293
> 3925 1.313
> 3950 1.333
> 3975 1.348
> 4000 1.403
> 4025 1.409
> 4050 1.416
> 4075 1.443
> 4100 1.478
> 4125 1.505
> 4150 1.533
> 4175 1.588
> 4200 1.608
> 
> Keep in mind this assumes you have the cooling to handle it, you have to keep your 100% load temps below @68-70'C
> 
> So if you have the cooling, I would try 4050mhz with a bios setting of 1.416 and LLC3


You're right on the money!!! Although I run it at 4ghz 1.43V LLC Auto. Which should be similar than 1.403 LLC 3 like you predicted. I will try that 4050mhz you prescribed and will report back the results to you.

I can further attest to the accuracy of your algorithm because I have the P-States OC dialed so the Balanced power profile stays at 3.9ghz max and that is at 1.31V, again LLC auto. So 1.293V LLC3 sound about right. The 4ghz O.C. mentioned above only kicks in with the Performance power profille.

I have two 420 radiators (one is 60mm and the other is 45mm) with push-pull (12 fans LOL!) with a Heatkiller IV CPU block so Yeah! I have the cooling! It stays below 60C at all times with the 4ghz Overclock with the fans in the silent profile. I could knock off a couple degrees if I sacrifice a little on the noise side of things.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyetrippy*
> 
> Ah, right... My water cooling was keeping it around 65c at 4ghz with about 1.42/1.44v. Though I usually ran 3.95ghz with around 1.4v.
> 
> I am currently testing 3.925ghz with 1.4v, and that is running around 70c with the cryorig r1.
> 
> So, I can drop the pll to drop temps can I? Cause that's just a misreported drop isn't it?
> 
> If I could just get those few extra degrees off...


Why so much PLL? Even at 144 bclk i never raised it over 1.81v.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> 1.347 I think? Around there.


Purrty!


----------



## wisepds

Guys.. when you say 65°C 70°c is without offset isn't it?

65 °C is 85°C at MB temp


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samaelestevez*
> 
> You're right on the money!!! Although I run it at 4ghz 1.43V LLC Auto. Which should be similar than 1.403 LLC 3 like you predicted. I will try that 4050mhz you prescribed and will report back the results to you.
> 
> I can further attest to the accuracy of your algorithm because I have the P-States OC dialed so the Balanced power profile stays at 3.9ghz max and that is at 1.31V, again LLC auto. So 1.293V LLC3 sound about right. The 4ghz O.C. mentioned above only kicks in with the Performance power profille.
> 
> I have two 420 radiators (one is 60mm and the other is 45mm) with push-pull (12 fans LOL!) with a Heatkiller IV CPU block so Yeah! I have the cooling! It stays below 60C at all times with the 4ghz Overclock with the fans in the silent profile. I could knock off a couple degrees if I sacrifice a little on the noise side of things.


Nice!!! Appreciate the testing and feed back. I am writing it into an application to help with cpu overclocking.


----------



## MrZoner

You should prove the machine is truly stable at your voltage. It can be deceptive for a while.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrZoner*
> 
> You should prove the machine is truly stable at your voltage. It can be deceptive for a while.


Talking to me? All my OC's are aida, opencl, and p95 stressed for at least 6hours (let it run overnight).


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Guys.. when you say 65°C 70°c is without offset isn't it?
> 
> 65 °C is 85°C at MB temp


I am talking cpu temp, so without the offset. Motherboard temp is never accurate... ever. My ctrl will be sitting at 50'c, cpu temp of 30'c, and the motherboard will report 54'c


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I am talking cpu temp, so without the offset. Motherboard temp is never accurate... ever. My ctrl will be sitting at 50'c, cpu temp of 30'c, and the motherboard will report 54'c


Thanks!! I have at full load real 60°C at 4 ghz!!


----------



## mus1mus

which sensor is the VCore?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Can one acrually set 4200 1.608v without frying the CPU even with the appropriate cooling?


----------



## mus1mus

hmmm?

I think I tried it once.

Saw one?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Timur Born
> 
> Got IBT AVX pass on The Stilt's timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Probably not help you, but thought I'd highlight, ~5GFlops higher with his timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Some "repeat and rinsing" just to do now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Good to know. I will have to do a Clear CMOS and try again, because my (9943) BIOS reached a point again where nothing is stable. Had these several times before after lots of messing around, Clear CMOS usually solves that.

That being said: Anything less than 30 loops of 12600 mb isn't stable for me. This is not a question of counting loops, but of letting it run long enough to catch a one-off, a question of "chance" so to say.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> got it after summer kicked in and my room is constantly over 30°C lol
> 
> had to downclock from 3466 16-36 1.45V to 2666 14-34 1.35V to get it sable again.


Interesting, I have AC on, but good to know higher temps can be a factor.


----------



## zyplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotbrass*
> 
> I have exactly the same problem but I am running a RX 480. I suspect it is the mobo because my other RX 480 is in a Intel i7 7600 with Asus Z170A and running the same tests it does not have the coil whine. Exchanging RX 480 video cards between the two computers still results in the C6H coil whine, whether its the C6H itself, or the RX 480, doesnt matter. Coil whine is still only with the C6H and not the Z170A.
> 
> I also had coil whine with a Gigabyte AB350 mobo running the RX 480 but switched it out to a Asus GTX 1060 and there is no whine. I will try swapping out the 1060 when I have time. So even though it may be the RX 480, it is only happening on my Ryzen systems and not in the intel.
> 
> Very hard to isolate the exact point of origin because of the nature of the relationship with the card and mobo.
> 
> Any suggestions? Anyone?


Thank you for your repley. So someone else with AMD graphic and can confirm or disagree. I like to know if another motherboard worth the try.

Thank you guys in advance.


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Why my bus speed is always under 100 mhz?
> Someone can help me with this?


If you have already set 100 manually and disabled spread spectrum, but you still see varying BLCK (ie. lower), try disabling Hyper-V.

Hyper-V messes with the BLCK _reading_ for some reason, but it's still at 100 as defined.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Small update: I have been unsuccessful at stabilizing 3333 or even booting 3466/3600 regardless of any changes made, so I'm settling on 3200 for now.
> 
> However, I've optimized the heck out of that 3200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All timings / sub-timings, in the order they appear (those marked with A are using auto-timings):
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 14 14 14 14 32 48 5 8 34(A) 4(A) 10 20 0(A) 5 5 420 312 192 14 10 6(A) 3(A) 1(A) 7(A) 7(A) 1(A) 5(A) 5(A) 0(A)
> 
> The results are a tiny bit better than before:
> 
> 
> TPU (20 runs) / HCI (400%) MemTest stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to next BIOS to give 3333 / 3466 / 3600 a go again. According to the internet I might be able to do 3600, and as you know, if it's on the internet then it must be true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention the downside, I have problems cold booting with this config. It's cumbersome, but at least going into the BIOS and loading the OC profile fixes the problem every time.


Even smaller update: After seeing @The Stilt's timings I tried to tweak my sub-timings further, particularly tWR, tRFC, tRDRDSD and tRDRDDD. Both tRDRDSD and tRDRDDD wouldn't budge, setting anything lower than 5 means the system won't boot. However, the others did:

tWR from 20 to 14
tRFC from 420 312 192 to 312 192 132
TPU / HCI MemTest stable









All timings:


Got a tiny improvement in latency, but not much else:


I have to say, after this last BIOS and all the tightening of timings games feel smoother. Haven't measured though.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> HAve you got same test doing 3700-4100 ghz on cpu ??


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZS2XHcQdqA


----------



## The Stilt

tRC, tWR, tRDRDSCL, tWRWRSCL and tRFC are basically the only critical subtimings (for the time being).

Setting the SCL values to 2 CLKs basically makes no difference to the stability, but results in a nice performance boost.
Minimum tRC, tWR and tRFC depend on ICs and their quality.

tCWL adjustment is broken in AGESA 1.0.0.6 beta, but it makes pretty much no difference either.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Good to know. I will have to do a Clear CMOS and try again, because my (9943) BIOS reached a point again where nothing is stable. Had these several times before after lots of messing around, Clear CMOS usually solves that.
> 
> That being said: Anything less than 30 loops of 12600 mb isn't stable for me. This is not a question of counting loops, but of letting it run long enough to catch a one-off, a question of "chance" so to say.


NP







. Updated that post, you may wish to have a view







. Hope you suss your setup







.


----------



## Gadfly

https://valid.x86.fr/mlukt2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Can one acrually set 4200 1.608v without frying the CPU even with the appropriate cooling?


Not if you want to keep your CPU running. You really shouldn't exceed 1.425v (auctual) for 24/7 use, and don't exceed 1.45 for benchmarking. This is assuming you can keep your temps below 70'C obviously.

1.46 is sub-ambient cooling, or active cooling range 0'C+), over 1.5 is sub-zero range,


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> If you have already set 100 manually and disabled spread spectrum, but you still see varying BLCK (ie. lower), try disabling Hyper-V.
> 
> Hyper-V messes with the BLCK _reading_ for some reason, but it's still at 100 as defined.
> Even smaller update: After seeing @The Stilt's timings I tried to tweak my sub-timings further, particularly tWR, tRFC, tRDRDSD and tRDRDDD. Both tRDRDSD and tRDRDDD wouldn't budge, setting anything lower than 5 means the system won't boot. However, the others did:
> 
> tWR from 20 to 14
> tRFC from 420 312 192 to 312 192 132
> TPU / HCI MemTest stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All timings:
> 
> 
> Got a tiny improvement in latency, but not much else:
> 
> 
> I have to say, after this last BIOS and all the tightening of timings games feel smoother. Haven't measured though.


That It's... i use Hyper-v for a proyect, without virtualizer FSB is 100!!!!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> tRC, tWR, tRDRDSCL, tWRWRSCL and tRFC are basically the only critical subtimings (for the time being).
> 
> Setting the SCL values to 2 CLKs basically makes no difference to the stability, but results in a nice performance boost.
> Minimum tRC, tWR and tRFC depend on ICs and their quality.
> 
> tCWL adjustment is broken in AGESA 1.0.0.6 beta, but it makes pretty much no difference either.


what about tcke? I notice you run a 6 in your timings, but my auto value is 0. I have not figured out what tcke does yet.


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> tRC, tWR, tRDRDSCL, tWRWRSCL and tRFC are basically the only critical subtimings (for the time being).
> 
> Setting the SCL values to 2 CLKs basically makes no difference to the stability, but results in a nice performance boost.
> Minimum tRC, tWR and tRFC depend on ICs and their quality.
> 
> tCWL adjustment is broken in AGESA 1.0.0.6 beta, but it makes pretty much no difference either.


Unfortunately I'm unable to train if any of my SCL is under 5.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> That It's... i use Hyper-v for a proyect, without virtualizer FSB is 100!!!!!
> 
> Thanks!!


No problem







Please note that it's only a reading issue: your BLCK is actually at 100.


----------



## wisepds

@goncalossilva
How do you know that? I want to learn about this!! Is an article or something like that?

Then, my blck is 100, perfect!! Why are abug whit this?

Ooook!! Thank you!


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> what about tcke? I notice you run a 6 in your timings, but my auto value is 0. I have not figured out what tcke does yet.


tCKE is irrelevant.
Setting it to anything but "Auto" (i.e. 0 CLK > 2933) is just an old habit.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zyplex*
> 
> Thank you for your repley. So someone else with AMD graphic and can confirm or disagree. I like to know if another motherboard worth the try.
> 
> Thank you guys in advance.


The CH6 produces lots of very audible noises from its own PWM section, especially when C-states are coupled with high frequency (like the AMD power profile does).


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/mlukt2
> Not if you want to keep your CPU running. You really shouldn't exceed 1.425v (auctual) for 24/7 use, and don't exceed 1.45 for benchmarking. This is assuming you can keep your temps below 70'C obviously.
> 
> 1.46 is sub-ambient cooling, or active cooling range 0'C+), over 1.5 is sub-zero range,


What's your CPU Details bro?

IHS Stamp.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> tRC, tWR, tRDRDSCL, tWRWRSCL and tRFC are basically the only critical subtimings (for the time being).


Is there a reason why you set your tRTP so low (then)? I also noticed that high tFAW affects tRFC_PB, which by itself is not modifiable.
Quote:


> Minimum tRC, tWR and tRFC depend on ICs and their quality.


As in dimms or as in CPU?

How do you decide that your combination of CPU + memory OC is stable. Or rather what do you define as stable (enough)? Do you aim for 100% stability as in comparable to non OC, or do you (just) go for "sane" enough results?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zyplex*
> 
> Thank you for your repley. So someone else with AMD graphic and can confirm or disagree. I like to know if another motherboard worth the try.
> 
> Thank you guys in advance.


I have Fury X, stock AIO, custom ROM with 1145/545 OC. I'd say my rig is pretty quiet in normal use / gaming. I have no issue with mobo or GPU VRM whine, etc. I use PState 0 OC on R7 1700 of 3.8GHz and use C-States, so it is doing full down clocking/volting.


----------



## Timur Born

If it is downclocking then this is the equivalent of turning down the volume of VRM noise. C-states from full clocks are very audible here, from low clocks not so much. It's similar on other hardware that suffers from VRM noise (be it audible by ear or only via ground line loops).

Those who suffer from CH6 VRM noise can easily test this by switching power profiles, the Power Saver one should be rather quiet.


----------



## Pilotasso

so you guys found out which parameter in BIOS affects latency yet?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/mlukt2
> Not if you want to keep your CPU running. You really shouldn't exceed 1.425v (auctual) for 24/7 use, and don't exceed 1.45 for benchmarking. This is assuming you can keep your temps below 70'C obviously.
> 
> 1.46 is sub-ambient cooling, or active cooling range 0'C+), over 1.5 is sub-zero range,


Should I assume you're talking about actual vcore at load?


----------



## Yoizhik

R5 1600X, Asus Crosshair VI, bios 1107, NZXT Kraken x62
20°C offset makes me crazy, i think AMD fix this for 1700, 1700X & 1800X, what about 1600X, when they'll fix this,
Ryzen master show correct temperatures but everything else (hwinfo, Nzxt CAM software etc) is putting +20°C


----------



## MuddyPaws

yes you can disable in bois "quote from another user "I finally got a workaround for the 20°C Offset. Go in the UEFI, Tweakers Pradise, Set Sense Mi Skew to 285 (Default = Auto: 272).
This will not display your real temperature, but atleast watercooler can have some silence and peace in their lives.
This may change with every Bios version, currently on 9943"

i find mine is pretty good @ 280 not 285. @ 3.8 cpu with 1.4v it sits around 36c idle


----------



## CeltPC

Off topic, but want to support all the Brit friends here, hope this night finds you safe. God Bless.


----------



## HyperChkn96

It's not fixed for the 1700x or 1800x any CPU which uses XFR has the 20 degree offset it's the most annoying thing but as far as I know there is no definite fix for it yet
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yoizhik*
> 
> R5 1600X, Asus Crosshair VI, bios 1107, NZXT Kraken x62
> 20°C offset makes me crazy, i think AMD fix this for 1700, 1700X & 1800X, what about 1600X, when they'll fix this,
> Ryzen master show correct temperatures but everything else (hwinfo, Nzxt CAM software etc) is putting +20°C


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> Was relatively successful with hynix RAM. 3400Mhz and 16-18-18-18-38 on a 2x8GB 3200CL16 Trident Z kit. Strangely enough, it was IBT and HCI stable with no problems and then 15 minutes of Ghost Recon: Wildlands and the game would crash with no errors. Granted it's very poorly optimized..
> 
> Finally giving in and upgrading to 3600CL16 Bdie! Found a good deal on some bdie RAM, looking forward to some more tinkering.


Do you by chance have SonicStudio and/or SonicRadar Asus software installed?
My GRW was stable at first, then after installing SonicStudio and SonicRadar it started to crash to desktop without error after 5-15 minutes.
Downclocking both CPU and RAM to stock didn't solve it.
Uninstalling the SonicStudio and SonicRadar Asus software stopped the crashes.

Update: even after the SonicStudio and SonicRadar uninstall GRW still crashes to desktop. Must be that it is GRW that is unstable.


----------



## HyperChkn96

Another question about the 20 degree offset I'm currently looking at my tdie temp in HWINFO which is the "correct" temp but I currently have my 1.8v PLL voltage set to auto which seems to go quite a bit higher than 1.8v if I manually set it to 1.8v I get a different tdie temp so I just wanted to ask is the auto setting the correct temp for tdie not tctl which I know is the wrong temp or is the locked 1.8 the correct tdie temperature?

Thanks to anyone who can let me know about this I just wanted to check before I start messing with SenseMi offset to see if I can get it similar to load on the tctl read out to stop the crazy high fans


----------



## Yoizhik

thanks, better change it with a 1600 or 1700 then.
@Muddypaws, also thanks to you for your reply.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> what OC is more recomendated for 24/7 and what Vcore 24/7 is the optimizated one?
> 
> Have anyone a PStates guide to OC ryzen? I have 1800x and i want to use pstates but I don't know how...


I am aware of two guides that I have copied but not utilized for experiment yet. One is from a discussion in _AMD Processors_ started by *noko*; the other is from this thread by *Ramad* with some follow-up by *CeltPC* and *gupsterg*. Searching is your friend.


----------



## aldarund

Hi guys.
A link from the first post ( C6H OC Pack 0302 Has some tools mainly for benchmarking and extreme overclocking (also W7 USB drivers) ).
Why the antiviruses complains about it a lot?
See:
https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/64c578b815fc09260dd6906ad35438990dcee7f93baedc8e526561996926c473/analysis/1496534411/
https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/2c4a8fa1c30d7d5777900c9064eb4758f0ae095149386f6802b7ed8226f0060f/analysis/1496534650/
https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/83b15f976caf3aa4edcf1b1f6626ca05b13da7fa39a334ac502b9391030e4875/analysis/1496534725/
( a like 4 more different files with same trojan..)
Its kind of a lot of different AV to be false positives, and they even provide certain trojan name not a generic ( Fsysna ). So it really seems like a first post contains an archive with trojan..
Or i`m really wrong?


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aldarund*
> 
> Hi guys.
> A link from the first post ( C6H OC Pack 0302 Has some tools mainly for benchmarking and extreme overclocking (also W7 USB drivers) ).
> Why the antiviruses complains about it a lot?
> See:
> https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/64c578b815fc09260dd6906ad35438990dcee7f93baedc8e526561996926c473/analysis/1496534411/
> https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/2c4a8fa1c30d7d5777900c9064eb4758f0ae095149386f6802b7ed8226f0060f/analysis/1496534650/
> https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/83b15f976caf3aa4edcf1b1f6626ca05b13da7fa39a334ac502b9391030e4875/analysis/1496534725/
> ( a like 4 more different files with same trojan..)
> Its kind of a lot of different AV to be false positives, and they even provide certain trojan name not a generic ( Fsysna ). So it really seems like a first post contains an archive with trojan..
> Or i`m really wrong?


It's all overeager AV's flagging random pieces of code as viruses (like this).
The apps getting detected there mostly need ring0 access to do their work, which you shouldn't be seeing in most generic apps, but it's perfectly fine and safe on those.

So yeah, don't mind those.


----------



## klenow

When's the official update coming out ? Anyone working at Asus here ?


----------



## Jay20016

They're probably all at/still recovering from Computex


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> what OC is more recomendated for 24/7 and what Vcore 24/7 is the optimizated one?
> 
> Have anyone a PStates guide to OC ryzen? I have 1800x and i want to use pstates but I don't know how...


I made up this guide at HardOCP:
https://hardforum.com/threads/ryzen-pstate-overclocking-method-calculation-and-calculator.1928648/

Also at top of page you can do a search in this thread, just put in PState and it will pull up all the findings - a volume of gold here in this thread.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> Do you by chance have SonicStudio and/or SonicRadar Asus software installed?
> My GRW was stable at first, then after installing SonicStudio and SonicRadar it started to crash to desktop without error after 5-15 minutes.
> Downclocking both CPU and RAM to stock didn't solve it.
> Uninstalling the SonicStudio and SonicRadar Asus software stopped the crashes.


Exact same issue, still have it on my machine except have it disabled for startup. I was going to go through the settings to see if I could pin point anything causing the instability. Just in no rush


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Should I assume you're talking about actual vcore at load?


Yes


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperChkn96*
> 
> Another question about the 20 degree offset I'm currently looking at my tdie temp in HWINFO which is the "correct" temp but I currently have my 1.8v PLL voltage set to auto which seems to go quite a bit higher than 1.8v if I manually set it to 1.8v I get a different tdie temp so I just wanted to ask is the auto setting the correct temp for tdie not tctl which I know is the wrong temp or is the locked 1.8 the correct tdie temperature?
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can let me know about this I just wanted to check before I start messing with SenseMi offset to see if I can get it similar to load on the tctl read out to stop the crazy high fans


On an x cpu, locked 1.8pll tdie is correct.


----------



## GraveNoX

Do we get Chipset/LAN/USB drivers for Windows 8.1 x64 or not ? I have 3 "PCI Device" showing yellow sign, I don't know what are they.

I installed AMD Chipset 17.10 drivers but I didn't got Ryzen power plan ? Do I need something else to enable it ?

1700X at 3.9ghz and 1.38 is kinda bad for a chip, right ? I lost the sllicon lottery ?

tdie max on cinebench 46.8C, tctl max on cinebench 66.8C, I guess I am well below threshold, right ?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveNoX*
> 
> Do we get Chipset/LAN/USB drivers for Windows 8.1 x64 or not ? I have 3 "PCI Device" showing yellow sign, I don't know what are they.
> 
> I installed AMD Chipset 17.10 drivers but I didn't got Ryzen power plan ? Do I need something else to enable it ?
> 
> 1700X at 3.9ghz and 1.38 is kinda bad for a chip, right ? I lost the sllicon lottery ?
> 
> tdie max on cinebench 46.8C, tctl max on cinebench 66.8C, I guess I am well below threshold, right ?


Ryzen Power Plan is for Windows 10. But you don´t need it, I too use windows 8.1, which is solid unlike the spying mesh Windows 10 is.

Regarding the PCI devices with missing drivers that you see in device manager, you can solve that by downloading the Windows 10 AMD drivers from ASUS support, extract (don´t install), and manually install the drivers by updating / right-click and choose "update") the drivers and point them to search in the folder with the extracted drivers from ASUS.


----------



## alucardis666

ETA on next stable non beta bios?!


----------



## MrGreaseMonkkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Can one acrually set 4200 1.608v without frying the CPU even with the appropriate cooling?


I've done 1.6v by accident for 20s in bios.


----------



## GraveNoX

Memory latency is kinda high on my rig


----------



## huyee

A weird bug on my board running 9943.
From time to time when i soft restart (restart from windows), my OC revert to stock even though no code F9, 8 and the like. I just have to go back into bios, Save setting and reboot then it came back normally.


----------



## kr77

Cant overclock my RAM without D.O.C.P (it sets bclk to 133.2) and it only gets to 2840 with D.O.C.P.

Rams are G.Skill trident Z rgb 8x 16 GB [ 3200C16D-16GTZR ] i read they are hynix rams.

Processor 1800x ryzen

Motherboard Asus Crosshair VI Hero

Overclocking the cpu Gets me to 4100MHZ easily but i cant overclock the rams and the Processor at the same time ( i guess its because d.o.c.p sets bclk to 133.2

Any ideas? (when i try bclk 133.2 cant get a boot if i set cpu overclock to 4100)


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kr77*
> 
> Cant overclock my RAM without D.O.C.P (it sets bclk to 133.2) and it only gets to 2840 with D.O.C.P.
> 
> Rams are G.Skill trident Z rgb 8x 16 GB [ 3200C16D-16GTZR ] i read they are hynix rams.
> 
> Processor 1800x ryzen
> 
> Motherboard Asus Crosshair VI Hero
> 
> Overclocking the cpu Gets me to 4100MHZ easily but i cant overclock the rams and the Processor at the same time ( i guess its because d.o.c.p sets bclk to 133.2
> 
> Any ideas? (when i try bclk 133.2 cant get a boot if i set cpu overclock to 4100)


You are doing it wrong.

In fact I can't make out what you are doing at all.

So let's start with your setup? Bios version?

Docp does not work correctly for most kits, you have to do it manually.

4.1ghz stable? How did you stress test? Cpu voltage? Soc voltage?

Memory speed? Timings?

What is your issue?


----------



## Gadfly

Hey all.. Finally finished my 3200 memory overclock. Everything is 100% stable @ 500% HCI, 4 hour Aida64 stress test. These settings should work really well for anyone that doesn't have @The Stilt's golden memory


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Hey all.. Finally finished my 3200 memory overclock. Everything is 100% stable @ 500% HCI, 4 hour Aida64 stress test. These settings should work really well for anyone that doesn't have @The Stilt's golden memory


Try CL14-14-14.
Should be faster than CL13-13-13 due to the bug.

3DMark Sky Diver Combined Test is a pretty good test for latency, as it implements Bullet Physics.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Try CL14-14-14.
> Should be faster than CL13-13-13 due to the bug.
> 
> 3DMark Sky Diver Combined Test is a pretty good test for latency, as it implements Bullet Physics.


will do... let you know how it goes in a few. Kinda bummed I had to raise twr to 16, at 12 or 14 I got HCI errors and random code 8's


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Try CL14-14-14.
> Should be faster than CL13-13-13 due to the bug.
> 
> 3DMark Sky Diver Combined Test is a pretty good test for latency, as it implements Bullet Physics.


@The Stilt

Well it was about the same...



http://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/1859167/spy/1856670/spy/1858979#


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Try CL14-14-14.
> Should be faster than CL13-13-13 due to the bug.
> 
> 3DMark Sky Diver Combined Test is a pretty good test for latency, as it implements Bullet Physics.


I got 33,5K with R9 Nano and my Ryzen is [email protected] GHz. I think its bretty high score.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20291732?


----------



## kr77

4.1 Ghz cpu! rams 2840mhz d.o.c.p.! need some ideas on how to oc both rams and cpu on 100 bclk! ffor some reason rams only 2120mhz no d.o.c.p.


----------



## kr77

BIOS
You are doing it wrong.

In fact I can't make out what you are doing at all.

CPU> 1800x Ryzen
Motherboard Asus crosshair vi hero
GPU 1070 strix
Ram Trident z RGB ( as stated before i think its the only trident z hynix chip. or the info i read on reddit is all wrong.) 8x16GB 3200C
Bios version:CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 1201
Did not stress test since i wanted to test both ram and cpu OC'ed
DOCP does get my ram to 2840 but BCLK is 133.2 (was told that is too much)

Cpu Voltage was 1.548 (1.5)
cpu offset: +0.1
memory timings 16 16 16 16 32
My issue: D.O.C.P. Sets memory at 2880 (would love to go 3200) and Manual OC of cpu Goes to 4.1

But i cant get them both OCd at together.

When D.o.c.p. works, it sets BCLK to 133. Only way working for me. (im very new to this! any tips would help!)
then BCLK is 133, CPU manually OC, it doesnt boot.

Cpu manual OC, bclk 100, boots! ... But rams on 2233 MHZ max.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huyee*
> 
> A weird bug on my board running 9943.
> From time to time when i soft restart (restart from windows), my OC revert to stock even though no code F9, 8 and the like. I just have to go back into bios, Save setting and reboot then it came back normally.


Not a bug. Means something is lacking. I'm guessing SOC voltage.


----------



## finalheaven

@Gadfly

What are your volts for that 3200 13-13-13-13-28?


----------



## poisson21

Hello,
See several of you disabling Bank group Swap , but unable to fiind it in bios 9945, someone can pintpoint it for me ?


----------



## chakku

Has anyone had much luck with the 3200 16-18-18-18-38 Hynix MFR dual rank 2x16GB kits on this motherboard? From what I've read MFR > AFR on Ryzen.


----------



## Clukos

This is what I got with Sky Diver: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20292499

1700 @ 3.9

Lol it's the best score with a 1700


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> @The Stilt
> 
> Well it was about the same...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/1859167/spy/1856670/spy/1858979#


Just wondering, at how much voltage you running your CPU for 4.15ghz?

Thanks.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReDXfiRe*
> 
> Just wondering, at how much voltage you running your CPU for 4.15ghz?
> 
> Thanks.


1.393v in the bios, LLC 2


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kr77*
> 
> BIOS
> You are doing it wrong.
> 
> In fact I can't make out what you are doing at all.
> 
> CPU> 1800x Ryzen
> Motherboard Asus crosshair vi hero
> GPU 1070 strix
> Ram Trident z RGB ( as stated before i think its the only trident z hynix chip. or the info i read on reddit is all wrong.) 8x16GB 3200C
> Bios version:CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 1201
> Did not stress test since i wanted to test both ram and cpu OC'ed
> DOCP does get my ram to 2840 but BCLK is 133.2 (was told that is too much)
> 
> Cpu Voltage was 1.548 (1.5)
> cpu offset: +0.1
> memory timings 16 16 16 16 32
> My issue: D.O.C.P. Sets memory at 2880 (would love to go 3200) and Manual OC of cpu Goes to 4.1
> 
> But i cant get them both OCd at together.
> 
> When D.o.c.p. works, it sets BCLK to 133. Only way working for me. (im very new to this! any tips would help!)
> then BCLK is 133, CPU manually OC, it doesnt boot.
> 
> Cpu manual OC, bclk 100, boots! ... But rams on 2233 MHZ max.


uhhh.. are you cooling your CPU below 0'C? 1.5 on ambient cooling will degrade your cpu very quickly...... that is if you didn't already kill it.

AMD has stated that *with proper cooling* 1.425v is the max voltage for the CPU. Proper cooling would be custom water loop, Large AIO water cooler, or "A large dual fan tower cooler".

Anything over that requires sub-ambient cooling, such as TEC's, water loop with a chiller, phase change, or liquid nitrogen.

That said....

start by setting up a base profile: *DO NOT USE OFFSETS. MANUALLY ENTER VOLTAGES*

Set overclocking to manual, set bclk to 100, set your multiplier to 38. Set your CPU voltage to 1.1v, SOC voltage to 1.1v, manually set 1.8 PLL to 1.8.

Set memory speed to 2133, and all memory timings at default.

Then these other bios settings (you will have to find them, most are in extreme tweaker, super I/O is in Advanced):

- core performance boost to disabled
- VRM spread spectrum
- Super I/O clock skew to disabled

Then download AIDA 64 extreme, and start a system stability test. make sure that the CPU, Floating point, and cache boxes are checked. You need to let it run for at least 1 hour. If it passes a 1 hour test, lower the CPU voltage a click (Use AISuite 3, is much faster than lots of reboots). Continue until you find the lowest possible voltage that will run 3.8ghz. Then stop and send me a private message with that voltage and I will send you a table of clocks vs. voltage for you to try.

Also... *DO NOT INSTALL ASUS AURA.* It will kill your memory. Yes.. seriously.


----------



## Jtfyondaime

Hello everyone. Can someone help me to get a gaming ryzen pc with this mobo?
I have an arctic Liquid Freezer 240 Cpu cooler btw.

Which ryzen cpu should I get? 1600x seems most cost effective yet 1700 promises most at oc.

And which ram?

Is g skill F4-3200C14D is good for this mobo?


----------



## Gadfly

So... What is the expected performance diffrence between 1T, 1T Gear down, and 2T?

Since I can run much tighter timing, and run a much higher memclk with 1T GD enabled than I can with 1T, I wanted to see if 1T was worth it.

So I set up a test, all timings are fixed. 3466 MT/s DRAM, with 100 bclk. Everything other than the command rate and GD enabled/disabled was the same. I ran two back to back AIDA memory and cache runs and then ran CB15 (no performance bias).

Here are the results:

Read Write Copy Latency CB15
1T GD Disabled

Run 1 53186 52747 46682 70.8
Run 2 52616 52811 46456 70.7
CB15 1849

1T GD Enabled

Run 1 53083 52683 46316 71.3
Run2 53221 52728 46277 68.8
CB15 1851

2T

Run 1 52834 52483 46068 70.7
Run 2 52809 52545 45850 70.5
CB15 1845

Is this expected? I was under the impression that GD would hurt memory performance? Any chance a DRAM guru can talk to what performance GD will have that is not shown in the benchmarks?

*1T, GD Disabled:*






*1T GD Enabled:*






*2T:*


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jtfyondaime*
> 
> Hello everyone. Can someone help me to get a gaming ryzen pc with this mobo?
> I have an arctic Liquid Freezer 240 Cpu cooler btw.
> 
> Which ryzen cpu should I get? 1600x seems most cost effective yet 1700 promises most at oc.
> 
> And which ram?
> 
> Is g skill F4-3200C14D is good for this mobo?


Hi there.

Why do you think the 1700 promises the most OC? Last time I looked only 23% of 1700's would hit 4ghz, and 83% of 1800x's would hit 4 ghz?

So the general advice is get the best CPU you can afford.

I think that is good memory, but before you buy anything you should check the motherboard's QVL on Asus's website and make sure it is certified for 3200 operation. That said, I personally would recommend you go with a 3600mhz kit as memory support on Ryzen is getting a lot better. 3466 is easily achieved with the latest beta bios so hopefully 3600 is right around the corner.


----------



## Clukos

I get constant blue-screens at 3466 memclk with GD disabled and 1T while it's perfectly stable at 3333 with GD disabled and 1T, and stable at 3466 with GD enabled (auto) and 1T.


----------



## BoMbY

I'm surprised this actually seems to be working (for now):




(tRFC 312/192/132)


----------



## HyperChkn96

Thank you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> On an x cpu, locked 1.8pll tdie is correct.


----------



## toxick

@4.225GHz Is a beast!!!!!


----------



## skline00

toxick, did you run Aida64 stress test on it?


----------



## LXXR

Is anyone with a CH6 running DDR4-3600 without BCLK OC ?

If yes - would be nice to share settings when it comes to ProcODT!

Running 3600 16-16-16-36 1T ( on taichi ) at the moment but need some help stabilize.


----------



## toxick

No, It was just for fun. I used 1.5V for a short period of time.
For stability I used Prime95 and anything above 4.05 GHz - 1.4V, crushes.
It is stable @4GHz with 1.375V and set LLC 3


----------



## oile

Sorry to interrupt you guys, but I'm in panic.
I just saw that my CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 spd is corrupt, crc error from thaiphoon at both sticks.
I ve heard that is common and there are ways to flash back the correct spd (I have a friend with exact same sticks as mine same version 5.30 too).
I know that there is a tool provided by a guru named Elmor here.
Could anybody please link me a guide or something to make read the spd from my friend and write on mine? Using Dos USB stick or what?
I cannot send back my ram.
Sorry if I couldn't find the exact same info using search, I ve tried but didn't find a guide or stuff like that.

Sorry again, thank you to anyone who could help. Thanks


----------



## HyperChkn96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oile*
> 
> Sorry to interrupt you guys, but I'm in panic.
> I just saw that my CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 spd is corrupt, crc error from thaiphoon at both sticks.
> I ve heard that is common and there are ways to flash back the correct spd (I have a friend with exact same sticks as mine same version 5.30 too).
> I know that there is a tool provided by a guru named Elmor here.
> Could anybody please link me a guide or something to make read the spd from my friend and write on mine? Using Dos USB stick or what?
> I cannot send back my ram.
> Sorry if I couldn't find the exact same info using search, I ve tried but didn't find a guide or stuff like that.
> 
> Sorry again, thank you to anyone who could help. Thanks


Here is the tool you need http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/14260_20#post_26083280

Get your friend to read using the tool then copy the files it makes to your PC once that's done you need to drag the files your friend made onto the WRITE file in the folder and follow the instructions


----------



## HyperChkn96

So after thinking my CPU was stable at 4.1GHz 1.395v (reported as under load) testing with Aida I decided to test with Intel Burn Test which it failed so I've now upped the voltage and am running an 1.417v (under load) I want to run this 24/7 so would this voltage be quite high as a 25/7 OC? Thanks


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @Gadfly
> 
> What are your volts for that 3200 13-13-13-13-28?


1.46 dram 1.13 soc


----------



## oile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperChkn96*
> 
> Here is the tool you need http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/14260_20#post_26083280
> 
> Get your friend to read using the tool then copy the files it makes to your PC once that's done you need to drag the files your friend made onto the WRITE file in the folder and follow the instructions


On windows 10 x64 latest updates it says error opening WinRing.DLL in a cmd prompt as administrator, also in Safe Mode. On my Ryzen system.
Wich instructions are you referring to?

I'm on ASROCK TAICHI 2.34 thouh, I'm now reading that this could be a problem. Maybe it only reads from asus board :'(

Thank you for your help


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperChkn96*
> 
> So after thinking my CPU was stable at 4.1GHz 1.395v (reported as under load) testing with Aida I decided to test with Intel Burn Test which it failed so I've now upped the voltage and am running an 1.417v (under load) I want to run this 24/7 so would this voltage be quite high as a 25/7 OC? Thanks


Ibt is not a good load tester. It generates more heat by running instructions that will never exist anywhere outside on ibt.

Which is what it was written for. It was designed to generate heat to test cooling systems on super computers.

If you can run aida with cache, cpu, and floating point checked for a few hours you are 24/7 stable to run any workload you can find.


----------



## HyperChkn96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Ibt is not a good load tester. It generates more heat by running instructions that will never exist anywhere outside on ibt.
> 
> Which is what it was written for. It was designed to generate heat to test cooling systems on super computers.
> 
> If you can run aida with cache, cpu, and floating point checked for a few hours you are 24/7 stable to run any workload you can find.


Okay great I can drop my voltage back down again then, cheers


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LXXR*
> 
> Is anyone with a CH6 running DDR4-3600 without BCLK OC ?
> 
> If yes - would be nice to share settings when it comes to ProcODT!
> 
> Running 3600 16-16-16-36 1T ( on taichi ) at the moment but need some help stabilize.


Depends on your sticks. For single rank b die 53.3 or 60 seams to work best. Dual rank 80.

I have not seen anyone that can run 3600 stable, with or without bclk.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReDXfiRe*
> 
> Just wondering, at how much voltage you running your CPU for 4.15ghz?
> 
> Thanks.


1.393v llc2


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> Do you by chance have SonicStudio and/or SonicRadar Asus software installed?
> My GRW was stable at first, then after installing SonicStudio and SonicRadar it started to crash to desktop without error after 5-15 minutes.
> Downclocking both CPU and RAM to stock didn't solve it.
> Uninstalling the SonicStudio and SonicRadar Asus software stopped the crashes.
> 
> Update: even after the SonicStudio and SonicRadar uninstall GRW still crashes to desktop. Must be that it is GRW that is unstable.


I do have them both installed but have disabled at startup for months. While I do agree that GR:W is unstable and unoptimized, I have never experienced this crash unless OCing memory so I'm almost certain it's the culprit. However it seems different on your end. I found 3400mhz on my Hynix worked for a few hours but after that I would experience random tabs crashing or BSOD's. 3333-3366 was my sweet spot.

I have 3600 bdie RAM arriving in a couple of days so I'm excited to see how much I can push it.


----------



## HyperChkn96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oile*
> 
> On windows 10 x64 latest updates it says error opening WinRing.DLL in a cmd prompt as administrator, also in Safe Mode. On my Ryzen system.
> Wich instructions are you referring to?
> 
> Thank you for your help


Well first you'll need to put this onto your friends PC who has got the SPD you need as you said his isn't corrupt, after that you need to run the SPD_CHECK.exe as admin on his PC his should come back saying checksum OK and then create 2 files for each stick of RAM he has.

You need to copy those 2 files it created probably called addr52 and addr53 for 2 DIMMs and then go to your computer you then need to drag either the addr53 or 52 on top of the SPD_WRITE.exe on your computer then follow the instructions to flash you SPDs with your friends

Hope this helps


----------



## tarot

just because people are throwing skydiver...cause shes hot









http://www.3dmark.com/compare/sd/4623009/sd/3492032/sd/4690544

comparison of an early run, a run with a 4.5g oc 6700k and my latest one from tonight.
murders my 6700k even with the ram overclocked on the fury x.

so some interesting results


----------



## oile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperChkn96*
> 
> Well first you'll need to put this onto your friends PC who has got the SPD you need as you said his isn't corrupt, after that you need to run the SPD_CHECK.exe as admin on his PC his should come back saying checksum OK and then create 2 files for each stick of RAM he has.
> 
> You need to copy those 2 files it created probably called addr52 and addr53 for 2 DIMMs and then go to your computer you then need to drag either the addr53 or 52 on top of the SPD_WRITE.exe on your computer then follow the instructions to flash you SPDs with your friends
> 
> Hope this helps


You are very kind!
My friend however has an Intel 7700K system.
Do this little program work only on ASUS CROSSHAIR VI Ryzen systems?
I mean I can make him read the spd on his asus Intel Z270 system?

Thank you, sorry if this is OT


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> what OC is more recomendated for 24/7 and what Vcore 24/7 is the optimizated one?
> 
> Have anyone a PStates guide to OC ryzen? I have 1800x and i want to use pstates but I don't know how...
> 
> 
> 
> I made up this guide at HardOCP:
> https://hardforum.com/threads/ryzen-pstate-overclocking-method-calculation-and-calculator.1928648/
> 
> Also at top of page you can do a search in this thread, just put in PState and it will pull up all the findings - a volume of gold here in this thread.
Click to expand...

Thanks for that; I had lost track of its actual source.


----------



## Nyxathid

Okay I need help, why does my system refuse to run my Ram at the speed I set on the bios ? for exemple, when I set my ram to 3200Mhz, it refuses to change, it goes back to default.

And another thing, yesterday, I was getting 3066Mhz no problem, but today, it reverted back to default..

Dram Voltage- 1.425V
Dram VBoot - 1.425V
Cpu Core Voltage - 1.3V
SOC - 1.1V
Dram Freq- 3200Mhz

Also, another thing that I find wierd, is that my CL is 15-15-15-36 while when I bought my ram it clearly said CL 16 .. I have the timings on Auto

EDIT: I reverted some settings,

Dram VBoot - 1.3500V
Dram V- 1.3500V
Cpu Core V- 1.3V
SOC- 1.1V
Dram Freq. - 3066Mhz

My ram is F4-3200C16D-16GTZR (Hynix) will this be fixed later on ? with bios and so on ?


----------



## toxick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Depends on your sticks. For single rank b die 53.3 or 60 seams to work best. Dual rank 80.
> 
> I have not seen anyone that can run 3600 stable, with or without bclk.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperChkn96*
> 
> So after thinking my CPU was stable at 4.1GHz 1.395v (reported as under load) testing with Aida I decided to test with Intel Burn Test which it failed so I've now upped the voltage and am running an 1.417v (under load) I want to run this 24/7 so would this voltage be quite high as a 25/7 OC? Thanks


I think is safe if you havw the propwr cooling. Are you measuing with a mjltimeter? Be aware that LLC4 gives an actual vboost despite what any software tells you.

You should be below 1.42 at all times I believe.


----------



## HyperChkn96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oile*
> 
> You are very kind!
> My friend however has an Intel 7700K system.
> Do this little program work only on ASUS CROSSHAIR VI Ryzen systems?
> I mean I can make him read the spd on his asus Intel Z270 system?
> 
> Thank you, sorry if this is OT


I'm not sure I would assume it would probably only be the Crosshair VI but I might be wrong could you borrow a DIMM from his PC put it in yours to read the SPD then put your RAM back in and flash it? Although make sure you have got rid if literally all Aura software and services as you don't want to corrupt your friends if you do it this way


----------



## HyperChkn96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I think is safe if you havw the propwr cooling. Are you measuing with a mjltimeter? Be aware that LLC4 gives an actual vboost despite what any software tells you.
> 
> You should be below 1.42 at all times I believe.


Thanks I've gone back down to 1.395 at load now the setting in the BIOS is actually 1.37 but with the LLC4 boost as you've said I was monitoring voltage in HWINFO whilst running Aida so it was at 1.417v the BIOS setting was 1.39v when I did that I use LLC as I'm using P0 overclock which seems to always boost up to max voltage when just opening a program but as it's not a heavy load it will only go to 1.37v but when gaming or stress testing it will boost to 1.39v due to LLC that's the only reason I have it set that way


----------



## Nijo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyxathid*
> 
> Okay I need help, why does my system refuse to run my Ram at the speed I set on the bios ? for exemple, when I set my ram to 3200Mhz, it refuses to change, it goes back to default.
> 
> And another thing, yesterday, I was getting 3066Mhz no problem, but today, it reverted back to default..
> 
> Dram Voltage- 1.425V
> Dram VBoot - 1.425V
> Cpu Core Voltage - 1.3V
> SOC - 1.1V
> Dram Freq- 3200Mhz
> 
> Also, another thing that I find wierd, is that my CL is 15-15-15-36 while when I bought my ram it clearly said CL 16 .. I have the timings on Auto
> 
> EDIT: I reverted some settings,
> 
> Dram VBoot - 1.3500V
> Dram V- 1.3500V
> Cpu Core V- 1.3V
> SOC- 1.1V
> Dram Freq. - 3066Mhz
> 
> My ram is F4-3200C16D-16GTZR (Hynix) will this be fixed later on ? with bios and so on ?


I´m running them in quad-configuration @ 3.200 cl16

My settings in Bios 9945:

DRAM 1.35V
DRAM boot 1.35V
SOC 1.16250V
Timings: copied *all* timings from XMP-profile manually
ProcODT: 48 Ohm
Rest on "auto"

Edit: tRC is "auto"


----------



## LXXR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Depends on your sticks. For single rank b die 53.3 or 60 seams to work best. Dual rank 80.
> 
> I have not seen anyone that can run 3600 stable, with or without bclk.


Ok thank you!

Got Samsung B-Die on Taichi running. DDR4-3600 16-16-16-36 1T @ 1,450vdimm and 1,200v SoC.

I can bench but its not stable. Far away from that. ProcODT 60 Ohm does nothing good - left it on AUTO but i can't read it with any tool.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oile*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HyperChkn96*
> 
> Well first you'll need to put this onto your friends PC who has got the SPD you need as you said his isn't corrupt, after that you need to run the SPD_CHECK.exe as admin on his PC his should come back saying checksum OK and then create 2 files for each stick of RAM he has.
> 
> You need to copy those 2 files it created probably called addr52 and addr53 for 2 DIMMs and then go to your computer you then need to drag either the addr53 or 52 on top of the SPD_WRITE.exe on your computer then follow the instructions to flash you SPDs with your friends
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> You are very kind!
> My friend however has an Intel 7700K system.
> Do this little program work only on ASUS CROSSHAIR VI Ryzen systems?
> I mean I can make him read the spd on his asus Intel Z270 system?
> 
> Thank you, sorry if this is OT
Click to expand...

I don't have Windows, and don't know the extent of elmore's testing, if any, of his SPD rewriter off the C6H motherboard. However, Thaiphoon should be more platform agnostic. You can search this forum for that name and find out what to do.

Edit: I think you have to pay some small sum for the version of Thaiphoon that will write to the SPD.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperChkn96*
> 
> Thanks I've gone back down to 1.395 at load now the setting in the BIOS is actually 1.37 but with the LLC4 boost as you've said I was monitoring voltage in HWINFO whilst running Aida so it was at 1.417v the BIOS setting was 1.39v when I did that I use LLC as I'm using P0 overclock which seems to always boost up to max voltage when just opening a program but as it's not a heavy load it will only go to 1.37v but when gaming or stress testing it will boost to 1.39v due to LLC that's the only reason I have it set that way


I used to believe what hwinfo showed until measured with a multimeter directly behind the CPU

I would strongly advice against LLC. Not because the voltage at load but because of spikes while transitioning to idle.

Better use no LLC and set your voltage to 1.42v

A vcore of 1.45v should not be dangerous as long as is at idle.

Currently I'm at 1.4v and LLC auto for a 4ghz OC

We need to wait till someone probes with an oscilloscope for peaks before uasing any LLC.


----------



## macxell

How to test to see if my ram is 100% stable

Stoc > cpu
Ram setup 3600 cl 16 15 15 36 with 1.412v and soc offset mode + 0.125


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> *snip*
> 
> That said....
> 
> start by setting up a base profile: *DO NOT USE OFFSETS. MANUALLY ENTER VOLTAGES*
> 
> Also... *DO NOT INSTALL ASUS AURA.* It will kill your memory. Yes.. seriously.


I'd agree with you on all counts except for some reason, on the 1600X, setting manual voltage causes the CPU to lock at a 22x multiplier regardless. Only using offsets will it properly clock up, and this is with both manual multipliers or with Pstates :S

Also, I've got Aura installed but I don't have one of those fancy RGB kits, and its been fine so far


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I used to believe what hwinfo showed until measured with a multimeter directly behind the CPU
> 
> I would strongly advice against LLC. Not because the voltage at load but because of spikes while transitioning to idle.
> 
> Better use no LLC and set your voltage to 1.42v
> 
> A vcore of 1.45v should not be dangerous as long as is at idle.
> 
> Currently I'm at 1.4v and LLC auto for a 4ghz OC
> 
> We need to wait till someone probes with an oscilloscope for peaks before uasing any LLC.


Already done. Raja did llc1-2 and llc5 and said 1-2 is perfectly fine but beyond that its excessive


----------



## kr77

I cant DM you... it showed the bios F2 del but then i got asus preparing to repair (windows repair) and then black screen ... was the 2nd setting in bios ( first disabke 2nd ??? 3rd disable) supposed to be disables or enabled? I enabled! Help


----------



## Safetytrousers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> Also, I've got Aura installed but I don't have one of those fancy RGB kits, and its been fine so far


My first CH6 died, I think due to a watering incident, I was using Aura on that, and I'm using Aura now. My RAM has survived just fine.
Elmor's advice not to use Aura did indeed relate to RGB RAM.


----------



## Timur Born

Interesting development: After doing a Clear CMOS I was finally able to POST using 3333 DRAM timings with CLDO_VDDO 980.


----------



## LXXR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macxell*
> 
> How to test to see if my ram is 100% stable
> 
> Stoc > cpu
> Ram setup 3600 cl 16 15 15 36 with 1.412v and soc offset mode + 0.125


nice speed man!









how to test? TPU memtest 64 or prime95 custom full run.

the problem ist more cpu/mobo sided so "blend" is not showing error for me over hours BUT small and large OR full custom show very quick whats wrong.


----------



## kr77

My ryzen master shows my voltage randoms from .8 to 1.45 each second and peak speed from 3.7ghz to 4.1 :s is this normal? (Default stock settings in bios )


----------



## macxell

I run memtest from techpowerup and sadly i got erorrs.. back to 3200 @ cl 14 with 1.35


----------



## HyperChkn96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Already done. Raja did llc1-2 and llc5 and said 1-2 is perfectly fine but beyond that its excessive


Okay I understand that LLC4 is going to give a voltage boost as said it goes up about 0.02v from what I've set in the BIOS monitoring with HWINFO so has LLC3-4 been tested to see if it is excessive I mean I know it's excessive as it's past the voltage I set in the BIOS which is what I'm trying to achieve but has anyone tested if it goes even further then what's reported? Cheers


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Interesting development: After doing a Clear CMOS I was finally able to POST using 3333 DRAM timings with CLDO_VDDO 980.


Nice








.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> [...]
> 
> Also... *DO NOT INSTALL ASUS AURA.* It will kill your memory. Yes.. seriously.


I started Aura maybe a hand full of times right after Ryzen launch just to mess around with the rgb. Until now I havent installed or started Aura or the Gskill RGB software.

A few days ago I used Elmor's spd check tool, since someone requested I gave them my spd files for flashing since theirs was corrupted due to the issue. Only then I noticed, both of my sticks also have corrupted SPDs...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> *Aura software and RGB sticks corrupting SPD*
> If you're using out Aura software and have compatible RGB sticks installed, please make sure you're not running any other software which is reading SPD (CPU-Z, HWMonitor, HWInfo32/64, SIV, AIDA64, Speedfan etc) or you might end up with a corrupted SPD. Most of the time they will still work fine, but there's a slight chance your sticks might become unusable. *It's currently being investigated on our side, until then I have to recommend to uninstall Aura until we've fully assessed the situation.* From what I've learned it's a bug present with several different vendors and combinations of both motherboards and DRAM modules.


So apart from Elmor's dont use it statement, is there any information on how this is going to be resolved? Will there be spd files provided by the memory manufacturers for flashing, will I have to rma my sticks even though they still are fine functionally? To whom should I even talk to regarding the rma, G.Skill, Asus?


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> So... What is the expected performance diffrence between 1T, 1T Gear down, and 2T?
> 
> Since I can run much tighter timing, and run a much higher memclk with 1T GD enabled than I can with 1T, I wanted to see if 1T was worth it.
> 
> So I set up a test, all timings are fixed. 3466 MT/s DRAM, with 100 bclk. Everything other than the command rate and GD enabled/disabled was the same. I ran two back to back AIDA memory and cache runs and then ran CB15 (no performance bias).
> 
> Here are the results:
> 
> Read Write Copy Latency CB15
> 1T GD Disabled
> 
> Run 1 53186 52747 46682 70.8
> Run 2 52616 52811 46456 70.7
> CB15 1849
> 
> 1T GD Enabled
> 
> Run 1 53083 52683 46316 71.3
> Run2 53221 52728 46277 68.8
> CB15 1851
> 
> 2T
> 
> Run 1 52834 52483 46068 70.7
> Run 2 52809 52545 45850 70.5
> CB15 1845
> 
> Is this expected? I was under the impression that GD would hurt memory performance? Any chance a DRAM guru can talk to what performance GD will have that is not shown in the benchmarks?
> 
> *1T, GD Disabled:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1T GD Enabled:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2T:*


Just to continue this testing a bit...

I was able to tighten my timings quite a bit with Geardown enabled... but I am not really seeing the improvement in memory performance that I would expect... Good news is that it completed 1000 % of HCI error free.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Interesting development: After doing a Clear CMOS I was finally able to POST using 3333 DRAM timings with CLDO_VDDO 980.


wow.. did you try 800? I have found that the lower values help a lot more than raising them.


----------



## Gadfly

Skydiiver result:



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20300792


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Skydiiver result:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20300792


I'm getting higher combined (like 2.2k up), what timings did you use for that?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20292499


----------



## MuddyPaws

How can I lower my tRFC and tRFC (ns). cant seem to follow how to do it.

running corseair 2666 led ram 2x8 gig atm 2933 but those look high on mine


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Skydiiver result:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20300792


You can tighten sub timings and get better performance. You have very nice chip indeed







My Ryzen does 4 GHz approx same voltages. One buy one I was checking sub timings and testing stability.

My aida scores for 3535-14-14-14-T1

Read 55.5K
Write 55.5k
Copy 49.5K

Latency 67.7 ns


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> [...]
> 
> Also... *DO NOT INSTALL ASUS AURA.* It will kill your memory. Yes.. seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> I started Aura maybe a hand full of times right after Ryzen launch just to mess around with the rgb. Until now I havent installed or started Aura or the Gskill RGB software.
> 
> A few days ago I used Elmor's spd check tool, since someone requested I gave them my spd files for flashing since theirs was corrupted due to the issue. Only then I noticed, both of my sticks also have corrupted SPDs...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> *Aura software and RGB sticks corrupting SPD*
> If you're using out Aura software and have compatible RGB sticks installed, please make sure you're not running any other software which is reading SPD (CPU-Z, HWMonitor, HWInfo32/64, SIV, AIDA64, Speedfan etc) or you might end up with a corrupted SPD. Most of the time they will still work fine, but there's a slight chance your sticks might become unusable. *It's currently being investigated on our side, until then I have to recommend to uninstall Aura until we've fully assessed the situation.* From what I've learned it's a bug present with several different vendors and combinations of both motherboards and DRAM modules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So apart from Elmor's dont use it statement, is there any information on how this is going to be resolved? Will there be spd files provided by the memory manufacturers for flashing, will I have to rma my sticks even though they still are fine functionally? To whom should I even talk to regarding the rma, G.Skill, Asus?
Click to expand...

The short answer to these questions is read this thread. Unfortunately, it is not a short effort to do so.

So to make things simple, you have these choices that I've read about here:
(a) Do nothing. Your ability to oc may be inhibited by whatever defective data is read by the BIOS and used to set timings that you may not have control over
(b) Use Thaiphoon to rewrite the SPD. I understand Thaiphoon has a data base of relevant SPD contents for various memories.
(c) Use elmore's tool to rewrite the SPD. You will need a good SPD file generated by that tool, I believe.
(d) RMA the memory to the memory manufacturer and have the manufacturer reflash it.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Interesting development: After doing a Clear CMOS I was finally able to POST using 3333 DRAM timings with CLDO_VDDO 980.
> 
> 
> 
> wow.. did you try 800? I have found that the lower values help a lot more than raising them.
Click to expand...

As reported by one of the gurus gracing this board, CLDO_VDDO voltage changes move the memory hole (frequency where the system memory interface won't train correctly) from where you may inconveniently find it be while trying to overclock the memory at that specific frequency. I don't recall any information about whether a positive voltage increase moves the memory hole to a higher or lower frequency, but it is worth keeping in mind that if one later tries for a yet higher frequency, or drops back to a lower frequency, the hole may have moved to where it is newly unwanted and another voltage change is called for. Somewhere in this thread is a spec on what limits this voltage should have.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Just to continue this testing a bit...
> 
> I was able to tighten my timings quite a bit with Geardown enabled... but I am not really seeing the improvement in memory performance that I would expect... Good news is that it completed 1000 % of HCI error free.


Other than being within the margins of error +/- points when re-running the tests, it doesn't seem like any of the three has much improvement over the other. What do you plan to run 24/7?

Also are you still at same SOC/DDR for 3466 CL16? 1.46 dram 1.13 soc?


----------



## samaelestevez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> I'm surprised this actually seems to be working (for now):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (tRFC 312/192/132)


Great to see you have your 2x16gb kit running at rated 3200mhz!!! Congrats! With your permission, I will try your settings, fingers crossed.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> ...
> 
> That said....
> 
> start by setting up a base profile: *DO NOT USE OFFSETS. MANUALLY ENTER VOLTAGES*
> 
> Set overclocking to manual, set bclk to 100, set your multiplier to 38. Set your CPU voltage to 1.1v, SOC voltage to 1.1v, manually set 1.8 PLL to 1.8.
> 
> Set memory speed to 2133, and all memory timings at default.
> 
> Then these other bios settings (you will have to find them, most are in extreme tweaker, super I/O is in Advanced):
> 
> - core performance boost to disabled
> - VRM spread spectrum
> - Super I/O clock skew to disabled
> 
> Then download AIDA 64 extreme, and start a system stability test. make sure that the CPU, Floating point, and cache boxes are checked. You need to let it run for at least 1 hour. If it passes a 1 hour test, lower the CPU voltage a click (Use AISuite 3, is much faster than lots of reboots). Continue until you find the lowest possible voltage that will run 3.8ghz. Then stop and send me a private message with that voltage and I will send you a table of clocks vs. voltage for you to try.
> 
> Also... *DO NOT INSTALL ASUS AURA.* It will kill your memory. Yes.. seriously.


I cant imagine there are many R7s that will even boot at 3.8 with 1.1vcore.


----------



## LXXR

But it would be really nice!









My 1700X reaches 75°C unter prime95 full custom run load with a Noctua NH-D15 SE.









Need better cooling ... what's the highest stable memory clock someone achieved here? Is there a list for Ryzen?


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Other than being within the margins of error +/- points when re-running the tests, it doesn't seem like any of the three has much improvement over the other. What do you plan to run 24/7?
> 
> Also are you still at same SOC/DDR for 3466 CL16? 1.46 dram 1.13 soc?


Yep same voltages. I am wondering if I am hitting the limits with gear down enabled, perhaps a limitation of the half frequency cmd/add?

Not sure yet. I am still testing max memory frequency, With the above timings I am at 3536, going to See how far it will go and still pass me test.

Even if I have hit the top of gear down performance I should get some cpu benefit of running a faster data fabric and improved bclk.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> As reported by one of the gurus gracing this board, CLDO_VDDO voltage changes move the memory hole (frequency where the system memory interface won't train correctly) from where you may inconveniently find it be while trying to overclock the memory at that specific frequency. I don't recall any information about whether a positive voltage increase moves the memory hole to a higher or lower frequency, but it is worth keeping in mind that if one later tries for a yet higher frequency, or drops back to a lower frequency, the hole may have moved to where it is newly unwanted and another voltage change is called for. Somewhere in this thread is a spec on what limits this voltage should have.


Try 800. I have found that running 880 for 3200 ram, and 800 for 3333+ I move the training hole below memory speed.

From what I have seen lowering vddp moves the hole down, and raising pushes the hole up. Also it appears the lower down the hole goes, the smaller it gets.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> You can tighten sub timings and get better performance. You have very nice chip indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Ryzen does 4 GHz approx same voltages. One buy one I was checking sub timings and testing stability.
> 
> My aida scores for 3535-14-14-14-T1
> 
> Read 55.5K
> Write 55.5k
> Copy 49.5K
> 
> Latency 67.7 ns


Any suggestions? My timings are posted on this page. Could you post your full timings? (Try the ryzen timing checker post by @The Stilt


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Any suggestions? My timings are posted on this page. Could you post your full timings? (Try the ryzen timing checker post by @The Stilt


Here. But I suggest u go up to down the timings one by one, go tight as possible. Takes some time. BCLK 102


----------



## MuddyPaws

how can I make trfc better or does it not matter


----------



## virpz

I like memory support and everything but what about the fabled bios update ? June already, it was promised for May.

Also it would be nice to have working DTS drivers. It is a shame that one needs to rely on hacked drivers instead of the official drivers, it's been more than a month now without DTS support.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> I like memory support and everything but what about the *fabled bios update* ? June already, it was promised for May.
> 
> Also it would be nice to have working DTS drivers. It is a shame that one needs to rely on hacked drivers instead of the official drivers, it's been more than a month now without DTS support.


If only we knew why there was better memory support...


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Nice silli
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> 1.393v in the bios, LLC 2


Nice Silicon Lottery, I'm using different SKU (R5 1600) and maximum I've reached is 4.08ghz with 1.425 volts LLC3. Nice info you've been providing.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> Here. But I suggest u go up to down the timings one by one, go tight as possible. Takes some time. BCLK 102


These timings appear to be seriously corrupted. What configuration exactly are you using?
Also tCWL at 10? It shouldn't be possible to run tCWL out of sync on AGESA 1.0.0.6.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I cant imagine there are many R7s that will even boot at 3.8 with 1.1vcore.


Some do, mine is stable at 1.1, so at lsast some will be stable lower than that; but that isn't point. The point is to start there and then increase / decrease voltage until you can pass a stress test at the lowest possible voltage.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> Here. But I suggest u go up to down the timings one by one, go tight as possible. Takes some time. BCLK 102


Dude... your timings are seriously weird... What is manually set and which are set to auto in the bios?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Some do, mine is stable at 1.1, so at lsast some will be stable lower than that; but that isn't point. The point is to start there and then increase / decrease voltage until you can pass a stress test at the lowest possible voltage.


I understand the goal but a more realistic starting point is probably somewhere around 1.25v. There may be some that go lower than the 1.1 you're getting but I guarantee the're the extreme minority; you have a very nice sample (top few percent from what I've seen thus far). What does your algorithm work out for 1.281vcore?


----------



## ReDXfiRe

I'm running 3200mhz kits CL 16 (16-18-18-36 2T) Hynix at 3400mhz stable (16 18 18 38 1T). I wonder if timings are weird. I have no issues while using my PC but since you wrote in another post that someone else timings were weird; I wonder if mine are okay.

I just setup geardown 1T mode and timings manually 16 18 18 18 38; I leave the rest on auto excepto for 60 ohm. Here's an image. BTW BLCK is setup at 102.


----------



## AlderaaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReDXfiRe*
> 
> I'm running 3200mhz kits CL 16 (16-18-18-36 2T) Hynix at 3400mhz stable (16 18 18 38 1T). I wonder if timings are weird. I have no issues while using my PC but since you wrote in another post that someone else timings were weird; I wonder if mine are okay.
> 
> I just setup geardown 1T mode and timings manually 16 18 18 18 38; I leave the rest on auto excepto for 60 ohm. Here's an image. BTW BLCK is setup at 102.


Which kit model is that?

Regards,


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderaaN*
> 
> Which kit model is that?
> 
> Regards,


Corsair Vengeance LED 3200mhz CL16


----------



## toxick

3466MHz.


----------



## SpecFree

So, ive been wanting to make a Ryzen machine...

do you guys still feel you choose the right motherboard?


----------



## LXXR

Grats toxick!









Got the same setup through 1,5h of prime and 1 hour tpu.

Your memory is at cl14 all the way, mine at cl16 and the benchmarks from aida show same score.


----------



## jugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecFree*
> 
> So, ive been wanting to make a Ryzen machine...
> 
> do you guys still feel you choose the right motherboard?


There is no ATX AM4 motherboard that comes close.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecFree*
> 
> So, ive been wanting to make a Ryzen machine...
> 
> do you guys still feel you choose the right motherboard?


I don't have any complaints but this is the only Ryzen board I've tried. An additional USB 2.0 header and m.2 slot would have been nice additions though.


----------



## bikerkip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I don't have any complaints but this is the only Ryzen board I've tried. An additional USB 2.0 header and m.2 slot would have been nice additions though.


After bricking my first CrossHair 6 and did pick up a second one and I believe that eventually it will be one of the best but for now I have been kind of disappointed with it.........I just picked up the ASRock X370 Taichi and loaded the latest Beta BIOS and it picked up my FlareX memory at its rated speed of 3200 immediately......I will be putting it through some bench testing tomorrow but for now it does show some promise but it does not have near the options of the C6H board....


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecFree*
> 
> So, ive been wanting to make a Ryzen machine...
> 
> do you guys still feel you choose the right motherboard?


Without a doubt. No other board does what it can do.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I don't have any complaints but this is the only Ryzen board I've tried. An additional USB 2.0 header and m.2 slot would have been nice additions though.


It has two m.2's already. As it stands on an am4 based ryzen there already isn't enough pic lanes.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toxick*
> 
> 3466MHz.


Can you post your timings? (Look for the stilt's ryzen memory checker he posted).


----------



## LXXR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jugs*
> 
> There is no ATX AM4 motherboard that comes close.


Sorry but thats not true.

AsRock X370 Taichi is at the same level. There is nothing better or worse - for both boards!

I can run stable 3466 C16 1T at Taichi WITHOUT bclk overclocking!


----------



## SpecFree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LXXR*
> 
> Sorry but thats not true.
> 
> AsRock X370 Taichi is at the same level. There is nothing better or worse - for both boards!
> 
> I can run stable 3466 C16 1T at Taichi WITHOUT bclk overclocking!


didnt mean to start a war









im really torn on which board to go for thats why im wondering... this thread seems very active with alot of people working on the subject.

yet i see alot of negative comments around the webshops - especially with DOA and RMA issues


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LXXR*
> 
> Sorry but thats not true.
> 
> AsRock X370 Taichi is at the same level. There is nothing better or worse - for both boards!
> 
> I can run stable 3466 C16 1T at Taichi WITHOUT bclk overclocking!


Hello

So how this relevant? I have no problems with the C6H running the memory at 14-14-14 1T with the 3600 memory divider


----------



## LXXR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> So how this relevant? I have no problems with the C6H running the memory at 14-14-14 1T with the 3600 memory divider


The question is - 24/7 stable? which voltages?

I have not seen any run with 24/7 settings @ normal voltages so far anywhere with 3600 C14 to be honest.


----------



## Kriant

So far my best result it seems - LLC is left on auto.


----------



## hsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Depends on your sticks. For single rank b die 53.3 or 60 seams to work best. Dual rank 80.
> 
> I have not seen anyone that can run 3600 stable, with or without bclk.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LXXR*
> 
> Is anyone with a CH6 running DDR4-3600 without BCLK OC ?
> 
> If yes - would be nice to share settings when it comes to ProcODT!
> 
> Running 3600 16-16-16-36 1T ( on taichi ) at the moment but need some help stabilize.


i have no trouble on 3600 cl16-16-16 1T 1,4v on CH6 without OC BLCK


----------



## Timur Born

Are there any specific timings that benefit the combination of CPU + memory OC, as in allowing higher CPU OC without having to lower the memory OC in return?


----------



## LXXR

nice results! wow!


----------



## Krischan

Just ordered a 1700, a ch6 and a 16GB kit of 3600MHz CL16 G Skill Trident Z RGB RAM.

Now I'm wondering if the RGB/ corrupted SPD issue still persists in the latest beta BIOS? I've seen a video on YouTube where a guy assumed that it may be fixed now since his corrupted RAM sticks are working again.


----------



## goncalossilva

When the system is powered off, all USB ports still have power. However, if the system is suspended, no USB port is powered anymore. Is there a BIOS setting I can change to have powered USB ports while suspended?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> @goncalossilva
> How do you know that? I want to learn about this!! Is an article or something like that?
> 
> Then, my blck is 100, perfect!! Why are abug whit this?
> 
> Ooook!! Thank you!


It was driving me nuts, so it was a bit of trial and error to figure out that Hyper-V was causing it. The way I know it was actually at 100 was that my benchmark scores remained exactly the same after disabling it


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LXXR*
> 
> The question is - 24/7 stable? which voltages?
> 
> I have not seen any run with 24/7 settings @ normal voltages so far anywhere with 3600 C14 to be honest.


Hello

HCI 1450%. Voltages set as shown.


----------



## RS87

Hey guys.

So 9945 seemed like a subtle improvement for me going from 2666 to 2993. I tried numerous different settings to get to the next divider to no avail. I've read every post since the big beta drop and nothing seemed appropriate to me with my *4x8GB 3466MHz dual rank Sammy e-die Corsair CMU32GX4M4C3466C16R*... until a few days ago when I was reading about timings, ProctODT_SM, SOC and RAM voltage.

So with this new found energy to try again I decided to give some more settings another try and low and behold I have managed to get a reasonably stable (still tinkering) 3200Mhz!

So for anyone struggling with dual rank Samsung e-dies, give these settings a try:

Mem Divider - 3200MHz
16-15-15-15-36-51-1T
tRFC 278-178-118 (It originally set 438 but i saw it load on previous attempts as 278 so i have stuck with this tighter time)
SoC - 1.1v
RAM - 1.375v
Boot RAM - 1.375v
ProcODT_SM -60Ohm
Gear Down - Enabled

Things to note:
Gear down - disabled gives me BSOD straight after BIOS splash
Both resistances either side of 60Ohm's failed Aida64 within seconds. 80Ohms BSOD's straight after BIOS splash.
RAM @ 1.35v would only last an hour of Aida64. 1.375v currently gives me 1hr30m on two occassions.
3333Mhz (or what ever that divider is) would BSOD under general use and 3466 would BSOD straight after BIOS splash even with loose and high settings.

Apologies for not quoting the guys who's posts helped, it's a needle in a hay stick trying to find the section of the thread that i'm referring to lol but what I can say is that the talk was about (paraphrasing) "use the settings that you are given with 2666Mhz", "try ProcODT 60Ohms, thats a good place to start" was what helped me try new things. Using the settings that the BIOS load for 2666 was what actually allowed me to push past 2993. From there it was a case of tightening things up.

Also I would like to thank the two guys who mentioned that tRC=tRP+tRAS, as a minimum, which allowed me to instantly attempt tRC - 51. Any useful little rules like that for tRFC would be great. I would like to get below 278.

I think the key thing I tried on this attempt that i hadn't tried before was ProcODT 60Ohms.

I'll do my best to go back and find the posts that were crucial in helping me get to 3200Mhz, as mentioned above, to give a REP+.


----------



## tarot

ok this may have already been brought up but hey 1800 pages...
seems to be a new playa on the board.
https://www.asus.com/au/Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING/HelpDesk_Download/

only found it for sale in one place in australia...that's down south








seems to have the majority of the Baymax features including lan audio etc
the weird thing is it seems IT gets nice shiny drivers whereas ours are so last week









i have so far testing the asmedia usb drivers and they updated to the new version and are working very well.
my little usb 3.1 stick now writes a bit faster but read copy paste off it is extremely quick(haven't done benches yet but just cut paste shows it quicker and that is not plugged in the back but the front.

next i will test the audio(seems a higher number) and the intel and chipset once i download 1.2 gig...really...i have games smaller









anyway thought i would mention it if anyone else wants to give them a go.


----------



## VegetarianEater

So I thought I had 3.9ghz running fine on my 1700x, but it turns out it wasn't stable.

Currently I can get 3.8ghz at 1.35v, but if i try 3.9ghz I can't get it stable with cinebench at all, and i've tried everything from 1.35v to 1.4v and LLC 3-5, nothing works so far. Any tips for getting 3.9 or 4.0 other than more voltage?


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VegetarianEater*
> 
> So I thought I had 3.9ghz running fine on my 1700x, but it turns out it wasn't stable.
> 
> Currently I can get 3.8ghz at 1.35v, but if i try 3.9ghz I can't get it stable with cinebench at all, and i've tried everything from 1.35v to 1.4v and LLC 3-5, nothing works so far. Any tips for getting 3.9 or 4.0 other than more voltage?


I can run my 1700x at 3.9 with about 1.41v at load. Think it was set to 1.45v with LLC 2. I run mine the same as yours 24/7. [email protected] I don't think the extra +100mhz gives me anything in terms of performance since i'm gaming at 1440p anyways


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> ok this may have already been brought up but hey 1800 pages...
> seems to be a new playa on the board.
> https://www.asus.com/au/Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> only found it for sale in one place in australia...that's down south
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems to have the majority of the Baymax features including lan audio etc
> the weird thing is it seems IT gets nice shiny drivers whereas ours are so last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have so far testing the asmedia usb drivers and they updated to the new version and are working very well.
> my little usb 3.1 stick now writes a bit faster but read copy paste off it is extremely quick(haven't done benches yet but just cut paste shows it quicker and that is not plugged in the back but the front.
> 
> next i will test the audio(seems a higher number) and the intel and chipset once i download 1.2 gig...really...i have games smaller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway thought i would mention it if anyone else wants to give them a go.


Intel driver and audio driver #'s are the same. Latest AMD Chipset drivers can always be found on AMD's website.

However, the USB 3.1 drivers are newer and I have just updated them.


----------



## VegetarianEater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> I can run my 1700x at 3.9 with about 1.41v at load. Think it was set to 1.45v with LLC 2. I run mine the same as yours 24/7. [email protected] I don't think the extra +100mhz gives me anything in terms of performance since i'm gaming at 1440p anyways


Yeah i'm gaming at 1440p as well, so I'm fairly GPU bound, but my goal was to hit 4ghz on this thing...

3.9 is stable in games so far, but not cinebench.


----------



## tarot

audio driver was newer than the one i have chipset are the same as the 17.10.s as is the network.

so yeah







would be nice to have a uniformed driver setup for all the boards though instead of looking at it and seeing some brand new date and no details.
https://www.asus.com/au/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/

states 8090 for audio whereas these are 8158


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VegetarianEater*
> 
> Yeah i'm gaming at 1440p as well, so I'm fairly GPU bound, but my goal was to hit 4ghz on this thing...
> 
> 3.9 is stable in games so far, but not cinebench.


Try to incrase voltage a bit. 1.425 on load is safe for 24/7 unless your temps are bad. I kinda had a goal of 4ghz myself but think i lost the lottery tbh








I wonder if, say 1.5v is safe for 24/7 is the temps stay in a safe range? Or will this degrade the chip anyway?


----------



## GraveNoX

F4-3200C15D-16GTZKW 2x8GB
3200 / 3333 / 3466, all of them at 16-15-15-15-35 1T
I didn't tried something special to work, I chose DDR-3466 and it just worked,but I don't know how to test it, I don't want to stress CPU/RAM for hours, tried only cinebench (15 more points from 3200mhz) and CS:GO.
  

Didn't tried 3600, can I go back to BIOS if the RAM OC fails or I need to clear CMOS ?

Also I tried to get 4.0ghz at 1.425vcore, 1.1vsoc, up to LLC level 4, 1.8 pll, 60 ohm.
What settings should I try more to get 4.0 at least stable in cinebench ?
I use 3.9 and 1.38, llc3.


----------



## frellingfahrbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveNoX*
> 
> I didn't tried something special to work, I chose DDR-3466 and it just worked,but I don't know how to test it, I don't want to stress CPU/RAM for hours, tried only cinebench (15 more points from 3200mhz) and CS:GO..


Unfortunately, running memtest for hours is basically the only good way to know. I would really recommend testing memory stability before using the computer 24/7 since there is a huge difference between "it works" (aka boots into OS) and guaranteed stable. Especially with memory if it is not fully stable you can easily end up with corrupted data/OS.


----------



## pocketss

Is it safe to use Asus Aura yet?


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecFree*
> 
> So, ive been wanting to make a Ryzen machine...
> 
> do you guys still feel you choose the right motherboard?


Depends on your needs.

If you need better audio than what you have with the Taichi then yes, the C6H is the better board.

Straight forward OC board, best value for the money is the Taichi. It is more stable, LLC works like a charm and I was able to achieve higher OC with it

Most people on here will say that the C6H is the best board, no matter what. But then you realize they never had any other boards to compare it to.


----------



## chakku

Still working on the memory, got my 16x2 Hynix MFR dual rank to 2400MHz, I'm sure some tweaking could get me to 2666MHz.

However on the overclocking side of things I'm loving this board, BIOS 9945 and got a comfortable 4GHz P-State OC with a 0.0625V offset (Could drop to 0.05 but am wanting to confirm stability over a couple of days).

https://valid.x86.fr/9v9ig4

My AX370-Gaming 5 has earned its rightful place in the trash can.


----------



## herpderpsky

got second place in 3d mark time spy


----------



## bigbangSG

Guy where can i download the spd check tool for my ram??


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LXXR*
> 
> Sorry but thats not true.
> 
> AsRock X370 Taichi is at the same level. There is nothing better or worse - for both boards!
> 
> I can run stable 3466 C16 1T at Taichi WITHOUT bclk overclocking!


3466 cl16 1t @ 100bclk is not hard, doing it at 135 or 144 bclk is....


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> 3466 cl16 1t @ 100bclk is not hard, doing it at 135 or 144 bclk is....


Can you do 3466 with 4dimms?!


----------



## mus1mus

I can. Not on the Hero though.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> Depends on your needs.
> 
> If you need better audio than what you have with the Taichi then yes, the C6H is the better board.
> 
> Straight forward OC board, best value for the money is the Taichi. It is more stable, LLC works like a charm and I was able to achieve higher OC with it
> 
> Most people on here will say that the C6H is the best board, no matter what. But then you realize they never had any other boards to compare it to.


I had a taichi board and feel the opposite to you.

The Taichi is less stable and required more voltage, both on the ram and the CPU. Not to mention volt droop is worse than on the CH6.

I can run one of my 1800x's at 4.1 @ 1.393 on the ch6, where that same gpu requires 1.405v on the Taichi. My other 1800x runs 4.1 @ 1.41v on the ch6, and it won't run 4.1 without 1.42v on the Taichi.

Memory OC on the Taichi worked great for b die 3200, but then again.. so does the ch6.

3466 or 3600... ch6 runs more stable with less volts.

So I built it into a pc for my Dad with another 1800x running 4.0 @ 1.39v. Never tested that chip on one of my ch6's.... I should of though.

So I still believe the ch6 is the better board, better of, and better overclocked stability. I think it comes down to "your mileage may vary". Depends on your components and how well you did in the motherboard, cpu, and memory lottery.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Can you do 3466 with 4dimms?!


Yes, 9945, 4x8 single rank b die. 3466 cl14, 1t, gear down.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Yes, 9945, 4x8 single rank b die. 3466 cl14, 1t, gear down.


Hmmm... what voltages and timings?! I'm curious to try.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigbangSG*
> 
> Guy where can i download the spd check tool for my ram??


@The Stilt posted it a few pages back, search his posts in the thread


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Hmmm... what voltages?! I'm curious to try.


My normal:

1.455v dram, 1.125v soc, cpu at 4.15ghz @ 1.393v

Timings in bios order were: 14-14-14-14-28-54-a-a-34-4-12-16-a-2-2-350-a-a-14-8-6-3-1-7-7-1-5-5-a

If you run CL16, be sure to change twcl_sm to 16 (It needs to match cas).


----------



## herpderpsky

I'm mixing right now 3200 Mhz + 3600 MHz 18-14-14-14-35-75 t1 running all at 3200 want to see higher plz help







XD 1.35 v hynix rgb 32 gb


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> My normal:
> 
> 1.455v dram, 1.125v soc, cpu at 4.15ghz @ 1.393v


1.45 ram huh? Kinda high. What about DRAM Vboot, and which CPU are you running? I'm on the 1700 non X


----------



## bigbangSG

How do i know if my ram is corrupted using the ryzen timing checker?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Can you do 3466 with 4dimms?!


I'm doing 3466 16-16-16-36-2T Geardown disabled. 4x8gb

DDR @ 1.38v and SOC @ 1.1v. Regular 1700.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> 1.45 ram huh? Kinda high. What about DRAM Vboot, and which CPU are you running? I'm on the 1700 non X


1.45v is fine for bdie, I haven't got around to seeing how low I can go. That is just my default "try it" voltage. My 3200 dram clock runs some really tight timings at 12-12-12-12-24 @1.38v; I expect similar results once I get 3466 dialed in, but I know it will run tight timings at 1.43v.

Dram boot is set to 1.45, 1800x


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigbangSG*
> 
> How do i know if my ram is corrupted using the ryzen timing checker?


you don't. Ryzen timing checker will tell you what your timings are; there was a post a while back where someone had some really strange timings running on 3466 /1TGD. That was not memory corruption, it looked like the timings in the bios were jacked up. I have a theory about that I am working on about strangeness with gear down enabled, but it is not memory corruption.

The SPD checker posted by @elmor will tell you if your spd data is corrupted.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I'm doing 3466 16-16-16-36-2T Geardown disabled. 4x8gb
> 
> DDR @ 1.38v and SOC @ 1.1v. Regular 1700.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> 1.45v is fine for bdie, I haven't got around to seeing how low I can go. That is just my default "try it" voltage. My 3200 dram clock runs some really tight timings at 12-12-12-12-24 @1.38v; I expect similar results once I get 3466 dialed in, but I know it will run tight timings at 1.43v.
> 
> Dram boot is set to 1.45, 1800x


Thanks gents!

*EDIT:* Progress!


----------



## wisepds

he guys!! Is this core p states oc correct?
P0 at 1,33v 4 ghz
Testing whith aida..max temp at full 59,1°C , 1750 in cinebench...
Voltage in hwinfo (SVI2 TFN)1,331v


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> HCI 1450%. Voltages set as shown.


@Praz Can you please post the AIDA64 Bench score at those settings for ref?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bikerkip*
> 
> After bricking my first CrossHair 6 and did pick up a second one and I believe that eventually it will be one of the best but for now I have been kind of disappointed with it.........I just picked up the ASRock X370 Taichi and loaded the latest Beta BIOS and it picked up my FlareX memory at its rated speed of 3200 immediately......I will be putting it through some bench testing tomorrow but for now it does show some promise but it does not have near the options of the C6H board....


How did you bricked it? I bricked my prime 370 pro by using the stupid afudos followed by the stupid bupdater.


----------



## LXXR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> he guys!! Is this core p states oc correct?
> P0 at 1,33v 4 ghz
> Testing whith aida..max temp at full 59,1°C , 1750 in cinebench...
> Voltage in hwinfo (SVI2 TFN)1,331v


Yes seems working right BUT you allready had max. temp of 63,x °C ...









Let there be some harder work for the CPU and you will definitly hit the 70°C.


----------



## wisepds

It's at beggining... after fans start at max, temp is stable 57ºC I have testesd with aida, IBT and Prime 95!!
I never touch 70ºC with Kraken x62 and this CPU... max, 63ºC (83 with offset).

I think safe temp is between 60 an 70 ºC isn't it?
Or the wall is 60ºC?

Thanks for your response!


----------



## wisepds

what is the optimal temp (Without offset, real temp) for 24/7 and a stable OC?


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Thanks for that; I had lost track of its actual source.


Your most welcome.


----------



## LXXR

Thinking about that it's a real 8-core - i would stay below 75°C.

But hey, i never read anything above 65°C when doing work or gaming.

The only case to get extreme temperatures for me is cpu-heavy games + twitch streaming via OBS with "slow cpu preset".


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LXXR*
> 
> Thinking about that it's a real 8-core - i would stay below 75°C.
> But hey, i never read anything above 65°C when doing work or gaming.
> 
> The only case to get extreme temperatures for me is cpu-heavy games + twitch streaming via OBS with "slow cpu preset".


You are speaking without offset right? real temp.. i only get 60°C with IBT or stress software, playing or working never peak that temp.. I think best values are between real 60°C and 70°C


----------



## klenow

PLEASE HELP

Anticipating the new AGESA updates I bought the F4-4266C19-8GTZA kit.
However, the BIOS only detects 8GB of RAM, while CPU-Z, Thaiphoon Burner, Windows, HWInfo etc.. display both RAM sticks (although windows says the missing 8GB is "hardware reserved").

What do ? Also no way to get the working stick to work at 3200MHz, all timings on auto with 1.4V/1.2VSOC





I've put them in slot #1 and slot #3

BIOS 1201, already tried to reset it

Even HWinfo can read from both stick's temp sensors


----------



## ozzyo99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klenow*
> 
> PLEASE HELP
> 
> Anticipating the new AGESA updates I bought the F4-4266C19-8GTZA kit.
> However, the BIOS only detects 8GB of RAM, while CPU-Z, Thaiphoon Burner, Windows, HWInfo etc.. display both RAM sticks (although windows says the missing 8GB is "hardware reserved").
> 
> What do ? Also no way to get the working stick to work at 3200MHz, all timings on auto with 1.4V/1.2VSOC
> 
> I've put them in slot #1 and slot #3
> 
> BIOS 1201, already tried to reset it
> 
> Even HWinfo can read from both stick's temp sensors


There's a specific thread we created for owners of these sticks - there's a number of us now with them. The majority of people are running them at either 3200C14 or 3466C16 (in my case, 3466).

http://www.overclock.net/t/1631309/g-skill-4266-ddr4-on-ryzen-disscussion-thread/30

Post there for some more specific help, but if I were you i'd try A2 & B2 slots first (where i have them).

CPU|A1|A2|B1|B2


----------



## Decoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pocketss*
> 
> Is it safe to use Asus Aura yet?


I honestly don't know, but I would not think so (my impression anyway).


----------



## kazama

Is possible export bios settings to a file to later import it? or just for save settings outside of the bios.

Where did you guys download the ryzen timing checker?


----------



## ozzyo99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazama*
> 
> Is possible export bios settings to a file to later import it? or just for save settings outside of the bios.
> 
> Where did you guys download the ryzen timing checker?


Yes, you can do it in the UEFI, 4th/5th 'tab', just save to a slot and then you can export to USB etc.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> RTC (Ryzen Timing Checker)
> 
> PW: "RyzenDRAM"
> 
> x86-64 only.
> 
> Supports Zeppelin & Raven based Ryzens.
> 
> Let me know if (when) you find bugs.


Thanks.


----------



## lordzed83

Well wanted to buy vega for my birthday but those will do. 3733mhz what can i get out of those if i can run 3200 at 3600hmmm


----------



## wisepds

@lordzed83
Hi, i have a question for you.. what temp is max at max load for you PC? Without offset, real temp. And what is the interval safe for you for example at 3,9 ghz or 4ghz?


----------



## bikerkip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> How did you bricked it? I bricked my prime 370 pro by using the stupid afudos followed by the stupid bupdater.


I was trying everything I could think of to get the RAM to run at rated speed along with flashing and back flashing between all the Beta BIOS available I just managed to kill the board........Did not feel to bad about it because I know several reviewers who managed to assassinate their review samples so I think we all were in good company.......LOL


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> @lordzed83
> Hi, i have a question for you.. what temp is max at max load for you PC? Without offset, real temp. And what is the interval safe for you for example at 3,9 ghz or 4ghz?


Im person that runs hardware at its max stable limit 24/7 atm im at 1.439 vcore 1.42 memory. Just needs to last till ryzen 2 hehhe

Im on external radiator waterloop push and pull using clu as tim max iw seen Real temp after whole day of running IBT and othwr benchmarks was 63 with 26 ambient temp.

I had 5820k before running at 1.4 constant since it came out til ryzen came out.

Id run 1.44 on ryzen daily if it provided higher stable overcloxk but lost lottery on chip


----------



## widonwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReDXfiRe*
> 
> I'm running 3200mhz kits CL 16 (16-18-18-36 2T) Hynix at 3400mhz stable (16 18 18 38 1T). I wonder if timings are weird. I have no issues while using my PC but since you wrote in another post that someone else timings were weird; I wonder if mine are okay.
> 
> I just setup geardown 1T mode and timings manually 16 18 18 18 38; I leave the rest on auto excepto for 60 ohm. Here's an image. BTW BLCK is setup at 102.


Are you running 2x8 ? Because I have the same ram of yours but 4x8Gb and can't past 3066Mhz strap without crashing at boot. Do you have SOC and DRAM V at Auto?


----------



## ozzyo99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> 
> 
> Well wanted to buy vega for my birthday but those will do. 3733mhz what can i get out of those if i can run 3200 at 3600hmmm


3733 @ CL18? Pah, keep up!


----------



## lordzed83

Well 3200cl16 are doing [email protected] besides that its my 5th memory kit on this platform haha if im not happy can always send them back cost me 0 in shipment cause postman as u see









Besides that just to get my hardware fix since vega not here







and 15k a year i get paid dies not help. When u are out raving every weekend and overclocking car and trackdays ect


----------



## samaelestevez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Nice!!! Appreciate the testing and feed back. I am writing it into an application to help with cpu overclocking.


Mr. Gadfly, first and foremost: THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR ALL YOUR HELP!!!

In the last couple of days I've been able to pump up my overclock, thanks in big part to your hard effort and willingness to help the community. So cheers to you!!!

In regards to the OC Voltages algorithm, you gave me Voltage values using a base 3.8ghz voltage of 1.23V. you made a remark that my 1.23V seemed a little high and you were right.

I found 1.23V using my R7 1700 Base voltage (1.1875) and used increments of 0.025V until I found a stable voltage and that's how i got to 1.23V. But now, using increments of 0.00625 (minimum for our board) I found that 1.2125 is actually stable for hours of AIDA64 Stress test.

Can you run the algorithm using that newly revised and optimised 1.2125V please?

Also, I've been gathering all absolute minimum stable voltages for my CPU and found these:

3.8Ghz 1.21250
3.9Ghz 1.28175
4.0Ghz 1.37375
4.075Ghz 1.53750 (I know the voltage is high, but this was just for scientifical purposes)

Comparing these with the numbers you gave me (remember this is 1.2125 vs 1.23 so no direct correlation really) i got this graph:


hat it needs to be more curved (At least when compared with my CPU sample).

As frequency increases, the slope of the curve increases as well. At what rate? I can't make any conclusions with just one sample CPU that I have. LOL

Hope this helps brother. If you want me to run some other tests let me know, I want to help the community as much as I can.


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Im person that runs hardware at its max stable limit 24/7 atm im at 1.439 vcore 1.42 memory. Just needs to last till ryzen 2 hehhe
> 
> Im on external radiator waterloop push and pull using clu as tim max iw seen Real temp after whole day of running IBT and othwr benchmarks was 63 with 26 ambient temp.
> 
> I had 5820k before running at 1.4 constant since it came out til ryzen came out.
> 
> Id run 1.44 on ryzen daily if it provided higher stable overcloxk but lost lottery on chip


My max is 60°C with IBT (4 hours) so I think is good.. and I can do 4 ghz with 1,32v-1,33v, now 1,30v at 3,9 ghz..i have a good chip








Thank you very much!


----------



## ozzyo99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> My max is 60°C with IBT (4 hours) so I think is good.. and I can do 4 ghz with 1,32v-1,33v, now 1,30v at 3,9 ghz..i have a good chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!


How are you getting those low voltages at those frequency? I've not seen anybody getting close to that...


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzyo99*
> 
> How are you getting those low voltages at those frequency? I've not seen anybody getting close to that...


I don't know... i only do tutorials and error/try and more testing.. I imagine that I have a good chip..give me a hour while print screens, I'll post here.









I use HWInfo... but in CPU-z voltage indicate more voltage than HWinfo.


----------



## ozzyo99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> I don't know... i only do tutorials and error/try and more testing.. I imagine that I have a good chip..give me a hour while print screens, I'll post here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use HWInfo... but in CPU-z voltage indicate more voltage than HWinfo.


Thanks!


----------



## Newwt

Is the 9943 Bios still the latest version for the 1006 agesa?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzyo99*
> 
> How are you getting those low voltages at those frequency? I've not seen anybody getting close to that...


Its called Winning Silicon lottery. For me to have stable 3.94 i need at least 1.375 core voltage after Vdrop !!! Thats why im using 1.439 LLC2

something to cheer everyone up


Only reason I have not gotten 1080ti is that 980ti plays WoW good and manages to power my Oculus rift on custom bios maxed out OFC


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> Is the 9943 Bios still the latest version for the 1006 agesa?


Think it is. everyone went to COMPUTEX maybe later this week. MAYBE i tihnk


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Its called Winning Silicon lottery. For me to have stable 3.94 i need at least 1.375 core voltage after Vdrop !!! Thats why im using 1.439 LLC2
> 
> something to cheer everyone up


1.330v-1.350v for 3966MHz for me
1.375v-1.417v for 4046MHz

But i can't go past 2800 CL14 on my RAM lol (on 9943) it's D-Die


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> 1.330v-1.350v for 3966MHz for me
> 1.375v-1.417v for 4046MHz
> 
> But i can't go past 2800 CL14 on my RAMS lol (on 9943)


Are those readouts from the die cores or Vcore feed to chip ??

You must have some Hynix kit i bet ??


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Are those readouts from the die cores or Vcore feed to chip ??
> 
> You must have some Hynix kit i bet ??


From HWiNFO64.
I've updated my last post...


----------



## rjeftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Im person that runs hardware at its max stable limit 24/7 atm im at 1.439 vcore 1.42 memory. Just needs to last till ryzen 2 hehhe
> 
> Im on external radiator waterloop push and pull using clu as tim max iw seen Real temp after whole day of running IBT and othwr benchmarks was 63 with 26 ambient temp.
> 
> I had 5820k before running at 1.4 constant since it came out til ryzen came out.
> 
> Id run 1.44 on ryzen daily if it provided higher stable overcloxk but lost lottery on chip


I wanna see your water setup, haha.


----------



## Kriant

Going to try to tackle 4.0 ghz today again.


----------



## Newwt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> From HWiNFO64.
> I've updated my last post...


did you change your SOC voltage at all?


----------



## awaybreaktoday

Should i be able to move my mouse around without it locking up every so often while running AIDA64 Cache & Memory Benchmark ?


----------



## mus1mus

Did someone say 4.0 GHz?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awaybreaktoday*
> 
> Should i be able to move my mouse around without it locking up every so often while running AIDA64 Cache & Memory Benchmark ?


Not usually, AIDA64 is a resouce hog during the cache/mem benchmark


----------



## awaybreaktoday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Thanks gents!
> 
> *EDIT:* Progress!


Can you test the following for me please:

run Adid64 cache & mamory benchmark 5 times, during each run move your mouse around and open up a web browser and several tabs and tell me if you get any lockups or black screens.....


----------



## awaybreaktoday

So i should just wait until it finishes running then?


----------



## toxick

Prime95, one hour.


----------



## Kriant

Can anyone recommend good 4x8gb or 2x16gb 3200 or above memory that will run properly at 3200 or above?


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awaybreaktoday*
> 
> Should i be able to move my mouse around without it locking up every so often while running AIDA64 Cache & Memory Benchmark ?


No.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awaybreaktoday*
> 
> So i should just wait until it finishes running then?


Yes. Standard stress/bench rules: Don't touch and hope for the best


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awaybreaktoday*
> 
> Can you test the following for me please:
> 
> run Adid64 cache & mamory benchmark 5 times, during each run move your mouse around and open up a web browser and several tabs and tell me if you get any lockups or black screens.....


No black screens just pauses for the mouse and screen with Aida64 Cache &Mem Benchmark. Stability test all is smooth and fluid and one would not know it was running except for the fan noise and readings.

Previously with ASUS audio software I would get pauses and freezing on any stability test or when cpu was around 100%, blank screens and crashes. Using task manager to prevent startup cured that, I eventually unloaded the audio software.


----------



## Spectre-

Guys i am having a problem, after installing win 7 my keyboard and mouse are not recognised and i am stuck on the initial setup

any help is great


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> Guys i am having a problem, after installing win 7 my keyboard and mouse are not recognised and i am stuck on the initial setup
> 
> any help is great


Have you tried using the USB 2 ports vice the USB 3 ports?


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Have you tried using the USB 2 ports vice the USB 3 ports?


yeah currently just using the USB 2 ports nothing happening just stuck on the Name your pc screen


----------



## MuddyPaws

so weird I left pc on all night and wake up to a code 8 and my pc still working logged in to windows net surfing ect but display on mb is code 8 with no crash. some one please shed light, simple reboot and code 24 again.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Can anyone recommend good 4x8gb or 2x16gb 3200 or above memory that will run properly at 3200 or above?


My TridentZ 3200C14 2 x 16 runs at 3200 with 100 MHz base clock. Not sure what 'properly' means but I can run StressTestApp and various Unigine visual dramas without failures. Also some Phononix tests, excluding Steam games that I haven't paid for. As I am on Linux I can't demo the usual AIDA64, Cinebench, or other Windows tests used here.

Although some assert that the variously speed rated G.Skill Samsung B-die populated sticks are really all the same with different Intel proven speeds, if you care about going significantly higher than 3200 you may want to future proof your memory by using a higher frequency rated set.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> My TridentZ 3200C14 2 x 16 runs at 3200 with 100 MHz base clock. Not sure what 'properly' means but I can run StressTestApp and various Unigine visual dramas without failures. Also some Phononix tests, excluding Steam games that I haven't paid for. As I am on Linux I can't demo the usual AIDA64, Cinebench, or other Windows tests used here.
> 
> Although some assert that the variously speed rated G.Skill Samsung B-die populated sticks are really all the same with different Intel proven speeds, if you care about going significantly higher than 3200 you may want to future proof your memory by using a higher frequency rated set.


I have this set:

G.SKILL TridentZ Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C15D-32GTZ

And so far it just refuses to get anywhere near the advertised speeds.


----------



## samaelestevez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> I have this set:
> 
> G.SKILL TridentZ Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C15D-32GTZ
> 
> And so far it just refuses to get anywhere near the advertised speeds.


Try Bomby's settings below, I have the same kit as you and am now running at 3200mhz C14.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> I'm surprised this actually seems to be working (for now):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (tRFC 312/192/132)


Hope this helps you.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Can anyone recommend good 4x8gb or 2x16gb 3200 or above memory that will run properly at 3200 or above?


Any Samsung b die kit will work very well. Generally you would want the memory with the lower timing ratings, as these are better quality and will run better.

Now that 3333 and 3466 run well on the C6H, I recommend you the G.skill 3600+ memory with CL15 or CL 16 rating:

F4-3600C15D-16GTZ
F4-3600C16D-16GTZ

These kits will also work well:

F4-4000C18D-16GTZ
F4-4266C19D-16GTZ

Both of my 4266C19D kits (4 sticks) run 3200 at 12-12-12-26 at 1.38v with tight sub-timings, but both will not run CL14 3466 without geardown enabled or 2T. I can run CL14 1T GD at 3550. I have seen a few people with the F4-3600C15D kits post some really nice results, including one of the only two people I have seen run 3600 stable. So That might be a good kit to look at.

I think we will see 3600MT ram become common very soon, it is close.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> I have this set:
> 
> G.SKILL TridentZ Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C15D-32GTZ
> 
> And so far it just refuses to get anywhere near the advertised speeds.


Is that B-Die memory? Are you running it at 2T? That memory is rated for 2T at CL15.


----------



## aylan1196

My setup is running smooth 3466 on memory 8x32gb gszkillz and CPU 4.0 ghz I turned the memory to 3200 and it's all good no boot loop no black screen
Running 9934 bios


----------



## Mitzrael777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awaybreaktoday*
> 
> Can you test the following for me please:
> 
> run Adid64 cache & mamory benchmark 5 times, during each run move your mouse around and open up a web browser and several tabs and tell me if you get any lockups or black screens.....


I am also getting those black screen and lock up in Cinebench, but i have found that, if go into power option and put high performance instead of Ryzen balanced, i does not happen or VERY rarely, and also if i overclock and put high performance, it does not happens anymore, or, well, a very very quick slowmo, and get back to normal...


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> My TridentZ 3200C14 2 x 16 runs at 3200 with 100 MHz base clock. Not sure what 'properly' means but I can run StressTestApp and various Unigine visual dramas without failures. Also some Phononix tests, excluding Steam games that I haven't paid for. As I am on Linux I can't demo the usual AIDA64, Cinebench, or other Windows tests used here.
> 
> Although some assert that the variously speed rated G.Skill Samsung B-die populated sticks are really all the same with different Intel proven speeds, if you care about going significantly higher than 3200 you may want to future proof your memory by using a higher frequency rated set.
> 
> 
> 
> I have this set:
> 
> G.SKILL TridentZ Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C15D-32GTZ
> 
> And so far it just refuses to get anywhere near the advertised speeds.
Click to expand...

Does your memory sticker say 1T or 2T. Mine says 2T and that is where I am presently running it. You can try 2T by disabling "gear down." Also, CAS latency should be an even number for the recent Asus BIOSes. You can try 16. Really, what I found after several years not dealing with this stuff and essentially walking into this board totally ignorant, is to read all the messages here (at least after 9943 was announced in the thread) and try to develop a sense of what timings can work with your memory.

Also I worked my way up to 3200. There are still some timings that other reports here suggest I can reduce, and I may get to that later today.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samaelestevez*
> 
> Try Bomby's settings below, I have the same kit as you and am now running at 3200mhz C14.
> Hope this helps you.


Thx. Will def. try tonight!


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Its called Winning Silicon lottery. For me to have stable 3.94 i need at least 1.375 core voltage after Vdrop !!! Thats why im using 1.439 LLC2


It also depends on your memory OC. I only need 1.306 V after Vdroop if I OC my CPU alone. But once I add memory OC I need to increase Vcore and at one point I also need to lower the CPU OC.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Any Samsung b die kit will work very well. Generally you would want the memory with the lower timing ratings, as these are better quality and will run better.
> 
> Now that 3333 and 3466 run well on the C6H, I recommend you the G.skill 3600+ memory with CL15 or CL 16 rating:
> 
> F4-3600C15D-16GTZ
> F4-3600C16D-16GTZ
> 
> These kits will also work well:
> 
> F4-4000C18D-16GTZ
> F4-4266C19D-16GTZ
> 
> Both of my 4266C19D kits (4 sticks) run 3200 at 12-12-12-26 at 1.38v with tight sub-timings, but both will not run CL14 3466 without geardown enabled or 2T. I can run CL14 1T GD at 3550. I have seen a few people with the F4-3600C15D kits post some really nice results, including one of the only two people I have seen run 3600 stable. So That might be a good kit to look at.
> 
> I think we will see 3600MT ram become common very soon, it is close.


Thx. I will keep those in mind!

And as for whether my current ram is B-die - how...do I exactly check for that? And yes, I've tried 2T, with and without geardown, with timings at 14, 15, 16, 17,18 and 19, but haven't messed a lot with sub timings.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samaelestevez*
> 
> Also, I've been gathering all absolute minimum stable voltages for my CPU and found these:
> 
> 3.8Ghz 1.21250
> 3.9Ghz 1.28175
> 4.0Ghz 1.37375
> 4.075Ghz 1.53750 (I know the voltage is high, but this was just for scientifical purposes).


This fits my own 1800X CPU better than the original graph, give or take a step.


----------



## samaelestevez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> This fits my own 1800X CPU better than the original graph, give or take a step.


These results are from a 1700 and they compare to your 1800x? I guess this CPU is not too shabby uh?


----------



## wisepds

@ozzyo99

Here are a few screens of HWinfo, CPUZ, CAM by NZXT and IBT at beggining... for now, all test has been passed with max temp =60ºC


----------



## YoDevil

Does anybody know if I can use the Aura software to control my motherboard and external led strips without touching the ram until we get a fix?


----------



## elguero

So I have a 16 GB kit of G.skill F4-3200C16D-16GTZSK and I also have everything that is RGB on my CH6 motherboard dead, and even thought my memory isn't RGB after seeing so many people having trouble with Aura corrupting G.Skill RGB memory I got curios to see if aura also affects non RGB memory, so I got typhoon burner and check my memory and I´m sad to report that indeed I got a CRC error on both my sticks.



So anyone have any idea how to fix this?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> Guys i am having a problem, after installing win 7 my keyboard and mouse are not recognised and i am stuck on the initial setup
> 
> any help is great


The AMD USB3/xHCI drivers need to be installed with Win7. Your mouse or KB aren't going to work without them


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samaelestevez*
> 
> These results are from a 1700 and they compare to your 1800x? I guess this CPU is not too shabby uh?


Indeed, or maybe my 1800X is shabby.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elguero*
> 
> So I have a 16 GB kit of G.skill F4-3200C16D-16GTZSK and I also have everything that is RGB on my CH6 motherboard dead, and even thought my memory isn't RGB after seeing so many people having trouble with Aura corrupting G.Skill RGB memory I got curios to see if aura also affects non RGB memory, so I got typhoon burner and check my memory and I´m sad to report that indeed I got a CRC error on both my sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> So anyone have any idea how to fix this?
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


I believe the paid version of Thaiphoon can rewrite the SPD.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> Guys i am having a problem, after installing win 7 my keyboard and mouse are not recognised and i am stuck on the initial setup
> 
> any help is great


In OP of thread in my sig, section *Windows 7 on Ryzen* has instructions/drivers/video of creating Win7 ISO with drivers.

HTH


----------



## HyperChkn96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> @ozzyo99
> 
> Here are a few screens of HWinfo, CPUZ, CAM by NZXT and IBT at beggining... for now, all test has been passed with max temp =60ºC


I might be wrong here but aren't you looking at the wrong voltage I've been looking at the Vcore voltage under the Crosshair VI sensor list and not the CPUs I only do this as the Vcore voltage going by the Motherboard sensor is higher than the CPU sensor I get a report of 1.395v on the Vcore sensor under the MB but 1.385v on the CPU sensor. Looking at the image you posted that would be a 1.373v max instead of the 1.312v you have under the CPUs sensors?

Like I said I might be wrong so if anyone can let me know which voltage is accurate that would be great


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YoDevil*
> 
> Does anybody know if I can use the Aura software to control my motherboard and external led strips without touching the ram until we get a fix?


ASUS has not announced a fix, but I do not have RGB RAM and my lights don't work using the latest version of Aura -- once they went dark they were done. My personal opinion is stay away from it until ASUS gives a definitive fix on this. You might not ever have a problem... or your system could go dark and not come back at all. No way to know if your particular system is okay with it but to try it.


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YoDevil*
> 
> Does anybody know if I can use the Aura software to control my motherboard and external led strips without touching the ram until we get a fix?


I've been using the Auro software since day 1 and not had any issues. But my Corsair Vengeance LED ram doesn't support Aura so no corruption going on. I use Aura to controll C6H and ROG Strix 1080 colours


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rjeftw*
> 
> I wanna see your water setup, haha.


Thick 80mm 360 external rad with 6 fans on 12v.

I dont have water for silence for thise i use asus volcan ANC headset cant hear my washing mashibe spinnubg iff drying 3 meters away from me in kitchen.

I call anc button THE I DONT GIVE A FLYING XXX BUTTON epic headset









Im considering moving to 1080 nova for cpu alone hahaha

I trully cont care how my rig looks. As long as its delivering. Could scrap case alltogether and just have parts standing on boxes with office fan blowing in it 24/7 ? not like anyobe cones to visit anyway. Its me that go to peopke with visits hahaha


----------



## Benus74

Hey Guys,

More than 2 weeks since my last post as I've had lot of work to do and was away every week-end so I couldn't really spend time reading all messages since then and posting an appropriate reply









Was back to normal mid last-weeky, so then I decided I would break the 9945 secrets and here is how my journey started.

After spending literally a 3 days to catch-up on every single message (2212 posts to read) I've got so much knowledge and idea that I decided that I should really go and get my OC stable on 9945.

As a reminder here, I'm on 1700 and run a G.Skill F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR (Samsung B-Die).

Pardon me for the long post... but yeah 2 weeks is long and here is all that happened since then









Here is how it starts ...

.
.
.

Once upon a time, when I was young and I didn't have the force, I installed 9945 and was disappointed so much by the first results that I went back to 1107 as it was looking so easy there.

I know... I wasn't prepared for the big fight with the new dungeon master, but time has gone, and I got stronger after reading everyone of your message since my first attempt to conquest 9945.

So this Friday I decided it was time for me to grow up and see if the grass was so much greener on the other side.

After trying 115* different combination of the bios settings, I went from more anger to big surprises.
That's hours and hours of reboots, try and train, but my memory was now finally trained.

It met with Lord Cinebench, and after few fights, it finally decided to capitulate and gave me an extra 7 points from my prior configuration on 1107 to my new profile on 9945 (from 1731 to 1738**).

Then it reached to the next boss and fought hours and hours with the AIDA64 dark mistress.
But with the new trained skills it got, it finally reduced latency from 78.6ns to 72.5ns (average of 3 runs).
But that wasn't only this, because the throughput just got raised from 45749.00 to 49465.00 on the read, 41868.00 to 45494.00 on the copy... but then... pass the 50K mark on the write going from 45326.33 to 50150.00 !!

So then everyone should be thrilled so much to know what the current OC is?? (or maybe no one will ever get it that far...)

Out of those 115 combinations only 2 were stable enough to say I win !!
- 32G using 8*4 at 3600Mhz stable on the 3600 divider and using default timings (18-25-25-25-54-85-7-10-38-5-14-26-0-8-8-630-468-288-16-13-7-3-1-7-7-1-5-5-0), 1T, GD Disabled, using ProcODT 43.6 and vDDR 1.35V, vSOC 1.155V.
- 32G using 8*4 at 3466Mhz stable on the 3600 divider and using rated timings for 3600 divider (16-16-16-16-36-52-7-10-44-5-14-26-0-8-8-631-469-289-16-13-7-3-1-7-7-1-5-5-0), 1T, GD Disabled, using ProcODT 43.6 and vDDR 1.37V, vSOC 1.1625V.
Timings are given in the order you put them in the bios.

To declare victory, I've had to pass 1h GSAT, 1h AIDA64, y-cruncher computation for the 5B decimals.

Many of my attempts just wouldn't post (using too tight timings, too low volts, bad ProcODT) but I learned a lot during that OC session, and I can really feel where the limits are on both my CPU and RAM.

I'm now running the 3466 profile as it has much better timings.

Here are the bench results for the 2 profiles above:
- Divider - Memory Read (MB/s) - Memory Write (MB/s) - Memory Copy (MB/s) - Memory Latency (ns)
- 3600 - 49859.00 - 48113.50 - 46528.00 - 80.6
- 3466 - 49465.00 - 50150.00 - 45494.00 - 72.5

I haven't spent enough time playing with the 3466 divider as I've spent way too much of my time trying to work out a stable profile on 3600 (too much time, 92 trials on 3600 divider, and only default timings worked).
But if I could find a working one, then yeah, it would have been a great investment if I could find a good one, but in the end, it was very good to learn from my failures.

I'll spend more time working on the 3466 as I'm sure I can do better timings and voltage, but so far it works and I've had to switch back to work









I already tried to change tRFC to 560-416-256 (what I get using the 2666 divider) but got some errors in y-cruncher and GSAT in a short time.

Also there is still one little issue I need to fix with that second configuration which is that overnight I ran a 8h GSAT and it did find 3 errors... so it's not 100% stable... but so far I'm keeping this and I'll try to play a bit with the voltages to get that stable.

As mentioned by @gupsterg and @Timur Born, I could OC the RAM and the CPU on its own using my usual voltages: CPU +0.18750 and VDDR=1.35, but in order to get to my current OC I've got to use CPU +0.2 and VDDR=1.37, and that's not yet fully stable !!

Next steps for me is to try to get my new OC profile fully stable based on the 3466MHz RAM and the 3.9Ghz CPU.
Once that's stable I'll try lowering timings a bit more









But guys, it's been such an adventure









Now, I could never get there without all your help guys, this forum is such a great place for finding information.

My best 2cnts for anyone who want to start some OCing with Ryzen on C6H (and not CH6 as I see way too often







) is the *search bar*.
Just do search in the post, advanced, enter the username @elmor, @The Stilt, @Gadfly, @Ramad, @gupsterg and look at their posts in this thread.
They are full of gold.

I'd say before you ask a question, really, read what those guys have to say, there is so much you can learn from these guys.
And they aren't the only ones, but if I start putting all the names then you know... you could just read from page 1









Here are some big thanks I want to address to all this community and below are some of the golden post that helped my a lot during the week-end.

A big thanks to @elmor and @lordzed83 for their first insights about *tRDRD_Sc = 1*, that was very right and after adjusting this my timings were right.


Spoiler: Thanks guys!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> Oh, and just to add to it, my cinebench score went from 1729 to 1648 when I was running 3.9Ghz at 3600Mhz ... I just can't understand why it was that much lower !!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> bug with memory read rate we posted about fix some time ago


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Probably the same problem as in AIDA, try tRDRD_Sc = 1






So then the next set of big thanks are for @Ramad, I was doing this already, but somehow in the process of rushing things I skipped steps and reading this again helped me so much to put me back in the right process.
So big kudos for you on that










Spoiler: Thanks Ramad!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Stabilizing RAM on a new platform requires patience. Do it like this:
> 
> 1. Set your timings manually
> 2. Set DDR boot and operating voltages to your RAM rated voltage, i.e. 1.35V.
> 3. Find PROC_ODT voltage that your RAM likes to operate at, the lower the better (this is my opinion), this requires a few reboots to find the right value.
> 4. Set your SOC voltage to 1.1V, trust me, you don´t need more.
> 5. Set you 1.8V PLL to 1.8V, that will help your system.If software voltage readings are correct, you will see this voltages fluctuate a lot toward 1.83V when set to auto.
> 6. Set FAIL_CNT to 3 or 4, to make sure that, the motherboard try to boot at your settings more than 1 time. You find this settings under AMD CBS> UMC (I think).
> 7. Make a profile for your settings so you can just reload the values if a boot fails.
> 
> It´s a matter of skill after that by *adjusting one variable at a time* to find the right value that can stabilize the system, high voltages are not always good, if it´s more than enough then you will be dealing with overheated components that do not like heat.
> 
> This is my advice regrading RAM.






Next up is for you @remnants, using this trick and the suggestions to use AIDA64 on your post on the other forum let me find the right timings to try on step above from @Ramad.
Buying the AIDA64 Extreme was the best $40 I've spend in a software for a while









Spoiler: Thanks remnants!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> I was having the same problem but now running happily at 3200 mhz. It will require some work and Thaiphoon Burner (reading only) and BIOS tweaks using 9945 BIOS. Might work on 9943 but I didn't figure it out before I loaded 9943.
> 
> See this post here by me on the ASUS forums: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?93445-I-swore-I-wouldn-t-load-any-more-beta-BIOS-ooops-I-did-it-again-9945






Obviously, I couldn't forget @The Stilt for sharing that precious information and his tool to read the timings.


Spoiler: Thanks The Stilt!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> tRC, tWR, tRDRDSCL, tWRWRSCL and tRFC are basically the only critical subtimings (for the time being).
> 
> Setting the SCL values to 2 CLKs basically makes no difference to the stability, but results in a nice performance boost.
> Minimum tRC, tWR and tRFC depend on ICs and their quality.
> 
> tCWL adjustment is broken in AGESA 1.0.0.6 beta, but it makes pretty much no difference either.






There is obviously much more people I'd like to thank here, but again, I can't go back and find all the posts that helped me because it's really all of you guys.

PS: @kaseki new doors just opened with 9945, and this dungeon is vast, but the dungeon master hasn't given us all the keys yet... we need to continue









* yeah 115 combinations, no kidding, I've got a spreadsheet with all details







if people are interested
** I could achieve 1742 points but it wasn't stable as y-cruncher just killed my hopes there.


----------



## RossiOCUK

What's the default/auto ProcODT for BIOS 9945?


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Can anyone recommend good 4x8gb or 2x16gb 3200 or above memory that will run properly at 3200 or above?


My G.Skill F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR work like a charm, but I guess other kits just work too.
At least I can tell you that mine can do 3466 with very good timings and no issue.


----------



## lordzed83

Shame i dont have photo of my first water cooling full on diy for duron 700 with pencil mod.
I was 17 when i build it.
Car radiator + garden pump + aquarium and cpu block we milled out of solid blockn of aircraft grade aluminium @ my hometown aicraft manufacturing plant









It was running for few years no problem hahaha

Was running duron [email protected] cabt renember the volts but with that cooling only silicon was the limit









Gotta remember there was no heatpipe coolers back then. I was considering peltier but would have needed second psu for it and making board waterproof cause condensation.

I bet @Elmor remembers those times. No ez overclocking that was trully 0.0001% of people overclocking. You had to DIY everything :]


----------



## leareynl

This is still happening, where VSOC shoots up to 1.48v, without me doing anything other than walking away from the PC and wake the PC when I come back after 30 minz or so.

Looking at HWINFO it seems VDDSOC is so high, so... the supply to the SoC voltage of the CPU, not the CPU itself that is requesting this voltage. As seen in this picture :



@elmor , I really would like ASUS to respond to this, it happens way too many times, and I usually end up just resetting but now I decided to check the issue more.
And would like to know if this is an issue that could damage things.


----------



## awaybreaktoday

Does anyone have a solution to stop the following from occuring:

Performance power management features on processor 15 in group 0 are disabled due to a firmware problem. Check with the computer manufacturer for updated firmware.


----------



## elguero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I believe the paid version of Thaiphoon can rewrite the SPD.


Furtively I remembered that when Elmor made his tool available I used it and it generated a backup that I found with file history, I just used his tool again to fixit and it did!

All is OK


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> These timings appear to be seriously corrupted. What configuration exactly are you using?
> Also tCWL at 10? It shouldn't be possible to run tCWL out of sync on AGESA 1.0.0.6.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Dude... your timings are seriously weird... What is manually set and which are set to auto in the bios?


My all settings. Mem voltage is 1.48V


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leareynl*
> 
> This is still happening, where VSOC shoots up to 1.48v, without me doing anything other than walking away from the PC and wake the PC when I come back after 30 minz or so.
> 
> Looking at HWINFO it seems VDDSOC is so high, so... the supply to the SoC voltage of the CPU, not the CPU itself that is requesting this voltage. As seen in this picture :
> 
> 
> 
> @elmor , I really would like ASUS to respond to this, it happens way too many times, and I usually end up just resetting but now I decided to check the issue more.
> And would like to know if this is an issue that could damage things.


set vsoc manually to 1.15v in bios 2v i think is as high as you should go mine is set to 1.15 and shows the same


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> set vsoc manually to 1.15v in bios 2v i think is as high as you should go mine is set to 1.15 and shows the same


I have set my vsoc 1.05v in the BIOS, since a very long time already I run at this voltage.
No offset, or auto.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leareynl*
> 
> I have set my vsoc 1.05v in the BIOS, since a very long time already I run at this voltage.
> No offset, or auto.


are you running with turbo boost enabled. ? which bios


----------



## wisepds

Umm I think is correct vcore.. but here is even low voltage!!! Only at 56,8 °C at full with IBT and only 1,308 vcore (Cpu-z), 1,244v (Hwinfo)


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RossiOCUK*
> 
> What's the default/auto ProcODT for BIOS 9945?


AMD code "auto determine" on [Auto]. Same on UEFI 9943.

@Benus74

Nice







.

Are you ready for the next level!?







.

I just passed ~3000% HCI Memtest on The Stilt's DDR4 timings







. This had been a thorn in my side for a few days, some of the struggle is in this post which I will update later tonight. Let's say his setup on 3333MHz beats my 3466MHz C16 2T setup with lower SOC, etc.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigbangSG*
> 
> Guy where can i download the spd check tool for my ram??


http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/14270#post_26083280


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> AMD code "auto determine" on [Auto].
> 
> .


Figured that







but wanted to know what it actually auto determines?
53.3 working well for Samsung b-die 2x8gb as recommended which is good but auto wasn't far off.


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> are you running with turbo boost enabled. ? which bios


Turbo boost disabled, bios 9943, but I have had this issue as well on the previous BIOS's as well.
Also VDDP sometimes goes up to 1.6v+
And sometimes the issue that after a soft sleep I get only 668 Mhz on the CPU. multiplier goes to 5.5 x my FSB speed.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Umm I think is correct vcore.. but here is even low voltage!!! Only at 56,8 °C at full with IBT and only 1,308 vcore (Cpu-z), 1,244v (Hwinfo)


those temps in hwinfo64 look high


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leareynl*
> 
> Turbo boost disabled, bios 9943, but I have had this issue as well on the previous BIOS's as well.
> Also VDDP sometimes goes up to 1.6v+
> And sometimes the issue that after a soft sleep I get only 668 Mhz on the CPU. multiplier goes to 5.5 x my FSB speed.


maybe try a cmos clear and start afresh, i had same on 9945, what i did was to clear oc settings in bios and shut down then reflash the bios and boot. fixed it for me. i think with all the flashing theres maybe a bit of curruption between flashes.


----------



## MuddyPaws

heres mine now


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> maybe try a cmos clear and start afresh, i had same on 9945, what i did was to clear oc settings in bios and shut down then reflash the bios and boot. fixed it for me. i think with all the flashing theres maybe a bit of curruption between flashes.


I wish I could say I haven't tried that yet but I have.

It is also not very logical that after a soft sleep, settings go corrupt, they should be that way from the first time it boots up if they were corrupt.
I'm more kinda afraid that it is something in the EC that is messed up.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leareynl*
> 
> I wish I could say I haven't tried that yet but I have.
> 
> It is also not very logical that after a soft sleep, settings go corrupt, they should be that way from the first time it boots up if they were corrupt.
> I'm more kinda afraid that it is something in the EC that is messed up.


I really hope not, personaly i cant work out if Ryzen at this point is a good investment, maybe i should have waited before i spent the best part of a grand lol


----------



## wisepds

what temp are hight? cpu?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RossiOCUK*
> 
> Figured that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but wanted to know what it actually auto determines?
> 53.3 working well for Samsung b-die 2x8gb as recommended which is good but auto wasn't far off.


I enquired with Mumak the author of HWiNFO several days back about having a read back value for ProcODT. Unfortunately it can't be implemented, so your guess as good as any's what [Auto] sets up







.


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Does your memory sticker say 1T or 2T. Mine says 2T and that is where I am presently running it. You can try 2T by disabling "gear down." Also, CAS latency should be an even number for the recent Asus BIOSes. You can try 16. Really, what I found after several years not dealing with this stuff and essentially walking into this board totally ignorant, is to read all the messages here (at least after 9943 was announced in the thread) and try to develop a sense of what timings can work with your memory.
> 
> Also I worked my way up to 3200. There are still some timings that other reports here suggest I can reduce, and I may get to that later today.


Have you tried this tool for reporting memory latency on linux? https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intelr-memory-latency-checker
It says it's compatible with linux.

I'll try it on my ubuntu tomorrow morning and report.

Also, about linux I know you were talking about lm-sensors recently, but on my ubuntu I can get CPU temps correctly reading using the latest it87 module.
You can find latest version there https://github.com/groeck/it87 and then once you've built it and copied in

Code:



Code:


/lib/modules/4.10.0-19-generic/kernel/drivers/hwmon/

you can install the module using:

Code:



Code:


sudo modprobe it87 force_id=0x8628

Note here that I've had to force the id as it wouldn't load otherwise.
If you go there and find more information if you are interested in the subject https://github.com/groeck/it87/issues/10


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> I really hope not, personaly i cant work out if Ryzen at this point is a good investment, maybe i should have waited before i spent the best part of a grand lol


I know the feeling lol but the EC can be updated at least.


----------



## Targonis

No posts from Elmor in two weeks now....I hope he gets back from Computex soon.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RossiOCUK*
> 
> Figured that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but wanted to know what it actually auto determines?
> 53.3 working well for Samsung b-die 2x8gb as recommended which is good but auto wasn't far off.


I forgot to add [Auto] may not be as close as you think to 53.3Ohms.


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> AMD code "auto determine" on [Auto]. Same on UEFI 9943.
> 
> @Benus74
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Are you ready for the next level!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I just passed ~3000% HCI Memtest on The Stilt's DDR4 timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This had been a thorn in my side for a few days, some of the struggle is in this post which I will update later tonight. Let's say his setup on 3333MHz beats my 3466MHz C16 2T setup with lower SOC, etc.


I am ready yes, more than ever







just need enough time to make my changes and test.
I've tried the timing from Stilt on the 3466 divider but it didn't post, I've had some weird post code, but for some reason I lost the post code, I think it was 4F or something like that.
I'd like to get my 3466 timings fully stable and then try to get better timings.

Once I get the best timings I'll probably go to the 3333 and rinse and repeat









I'm now running a 8 hours GSAT with vSOC 1.15V and vDDR 1.40V... I'm confident it'll go green, if so then I'll go for a y-cruncher for 2 hours.
Once stable I'll tighten the timings.


----------



## RossiOCUK

I've been playing with the 3600 divider and don't udnerstand why the bandwidth takes a massive hit, even when i've tuned down the timings.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RossiOCUK*
> 
> I've been playing with the 3600 divider and don't udnerstand why the bandwidth takes a massive hit, even when i've tuned down the timings.


Set tRDRDSC manually to 1.


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> 
> heres mine now


I was looking at your screenie and I see you've got PPL at 1.831V, have you set it to manual 1.8 in bios? if not then this voltage drift might cause wrong temps reporting.
You probably already know that, but just wanted to make sure you knew it







specially with a Tdie of 20.8°C.

EDIT: nevermind, I see mine also reports at 1.831V and it is forced at 1.8 in BIOS, so I guess it's a reading error in HWInfo,


----------



## Timur Born

3333 multiplier using 100 MHz BCLK and CL14 passed 30 loops of ITB AVX 12600 with CPU @ 3.7 Ghz, but failed with CPU @ 3.975 GHz. I will try to increase Vcore even further, but first I do another 30 loops run using 2133-CL14 with CPU @ 3.975 GHz.


----------



## Johan45

If it passed at 3.7 then it's not likely the ram but the cache/cpu more voltage needed. IBT really hammers the CPU


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leareynl*
> 
> Turbo boost disabled, bios 9943, but I have had this issue as well on the previous BIOS's as well.
> Also VDDP sometimes goes up to 1.6v+
> And sometimes the issue that after a soft sleep I get only 668 Mhz on the CPU. multiplier goes to 5.5 x my FSB speed.


Isn't this what Ryzen does when entering thermal throttling?
I'm not 100% sure but I think I read that somewhere, I need to find the source again, but maybe others here know better on the subject and could confirm?

At the same time if the CPU is getting big peak of voltage then it would definitely get very hot and enter thermal throttling, or maybe even shutdown by itself?

I'm sorry if I don't have better answer for you


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> I am ready yes, more than ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just need enough time to make my changes and test.
> I've tried the timing from Stilt on the 3466 divider but it didn't post, I've had some weird post code, but for some reason I lost the post code, I think it was 4F or something like that.
> I'd like to get my 3466 timings fully stable and then try to get better timings.
> 
> Once I get the best timings I'll probably go to the 3333 and rinse and repeat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now running a 8 hours GSAT with vSOC 1.15V and vDDR 1.40V... I'm confident it'll go green, if so then I'll go for a y-cruncher for 2 hours.
> Once stable I'll tighten the timings.


I had a pass in GSAT 2x on The Stilt's timings, 2.5hrs and 2hrs. Then like in linked post earlier I had memtest fail on me. So I then went about increasing voltages, etc. I then did testing opposite way around ie do IBT, etc before the RAM tests. They seemed AOK. But every time I went with HCI Memtest I had a single error







. This was doing my nut in as usually my rig will be on at times for days so I want error free. SO since 7am Sunday my rig has not been off, I have kept using it intermittently and constantly tweaking to get HCI Memtest pass error free.

So initially prior to Sunday I had this fail, the instance left running is only one which error'd ( CPU: +168mV SOC: 1.006V DDR: 1.365V). ~3hrs from log data.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Then I did other tests which passed using CPU: +175mV SOC: 1.025V DDR: 1.375V, so it was time for HCI again.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







1 error







, ~2.5hrs in. Next I went for SOC: 1.05V.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







1 error







, ~40min in. Next use 60ohms ProcODT as The Stilt had used.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







1 error







, ~5.5hrs in. Next go to 68ohms.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







1 error







, ~4hrs in. Next back to 60ohms but tRFC 373 instead of 333.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







1 error







, ~2hrs 40min in. So now I was thinking I need another approach. So first up view the timings.



Now on 3333MHz using 2800MHz subtimings I have passes in all stress tests. The green box elements common between my tweaked setup and The Stilt's. tCKE I ignored as something I may wanna tweak, then after going through some other timings I concluded to keep as much speed from The Stilt's setup but gain error free HCI run I need to play with tRAS / tRC / tFAW / tRFC.



This is not too behind The Stilt's setup on 3333MHz for me.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







And we have a pass on HCI Memtest







~3000%/6.5hrs







.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Now over the next few days going to get SOC down as close as possible to 1V if I can, the DRR to 1.365V should easily happen IMO and I reckon the +6.25mV on CPU I'll be able to remove. Then I'm gonna tweak down tRAS, tRC, tFAW and tRFC.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If it passed at 3.7 then it's not likely the ram but the cache/cpu more voltage needed. IBT really hammers the CPU


My CPU already passed ITB AVX max at 1.306 - 1.312 V after droop in the past, albeit not doing 30 loops. I only lowered the frequency to 3.975 and increased Vcore in order to combine the CPU OC with the 3306-CL14 RAM OC. Now at 3333-CL14 I need to change settings again.

But before I start doing so I first need to send the CPU through 30 loops on its own again, just to make sure. The C6H BIOS behaves erratic in times, needing a Clear CMOS more often than I like just to make the same settings work again that didn't work before the Clear CMOS.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> Isn't this what Ryzen does when entering thermal throttling?
> I'm not 100% sure but I think I read that somewhere, I need to find the source again, but maybe others here know better on the subject and could confirm?


Ryzen does two kinds of thermal throttling. What I call "soft throttling" lower multipliers of single cores down between x35 - x30 or so. What I call "hard throttling" lowers the whole CPU down to x5.5 multiplier. You are short of a thermal shutdown at that point if you cannot increase cooling to keep the CPU temps from climbing further (which the hard throttle tries to achieve, too).


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Umm I think is correct vcore.. but here is even low voltage!!! Only at 56,8 °C at full with IBT and only 1,308 vcore (Cpu-z), 1,244v (Hwinfo)


Have you set your 1.8 PPL to manual 1.8V in BIOS?
It shows at 1.853V in your screenshot and that will have an impact on your temperature reporting.
Are you then really running at 56.8°C?

If I were you I would set 1.8 PPL to manual 1.8V if not already done, then try IBT again and very temperature to see if they've changed.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Set tRDRDSC manually to 1.














I have noticed that it's basically the same results as i can achieve with the 3466 divider, the slackening of timings for 3600 means that i don't net any benefit.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> Isn't this what Ryzen does when entering thermal throttling?
> I'm not 100% sure but I think I read that somewhere, I need to find the source again, but maybe others here know better on the subject and could confirm?
> 
> 
> 
> Ryzen does two kinds of thermal throttling. What I call "soft throttling" lower multipliers of single cores down between x35 - x30 or so. What I call "hard throttling" lowers the whole CPU down to x5.5 multiplier. You are short of a thermal shutdown at that point if you cannot increase cooling to keep the CPU temps from climbing further (which the hard throttle tries to achieve, too).
Click to expand...

What are the different temperatures that Ryzen throttles at?


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> Have you set your 1.8 PPL to manual 1.8V in BIOS?
> It shows at 1.853V in your screenshot and that will have an impact on your temperature reporting.
> Are you then really running at 56.8°C?
> 
> If I were you I would set 1.8 PPL to manual 1.8V if not already done, then try IBT again and very temperature to see if they've changed.


Yes, it's in manual and 1,8 but bios shows 1,853...


And, yes my temp at full load is 56,8°C but depend a little of room temperature, +/- 3°C


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If it passed at 3.7 then it's not likely the ram but the cache/cpu more voltage needed. IBT really hammers the CPU
> 
> 
> 
> My CPU already passed ITB AVX max at 1.306 - 1.312 V after droop in the past, albeit not doing 30 loops. I only lowered the frequency to 3.975 and increased Vcore in order to combine the CPU OC with the 3306-CL14 RAM OC. Now at 3333-CL14 I need to change settings again.
> 
> But before I start doing so I first need to send the CPU through 30 loops on its own again, just to make sure. The C6H BIOS behaves erratic in times, needing a Clear CMOS more often than I like just to make the same settings work again that didn't work before the Clear CMOS.
Click to expand...

Maybe it's just me but higher ram speed with tight timings always requires more voltage to accommodate it. Running 4.0 with 1.4V and 3200 CL 14 then upping the ram 400MHz you're not going to use the same voltage. I've had 4 different CPUs now and they all act the same
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> What are the different temperatures that Ryzen throttles at?


As far as I know there's only one 100°C


----------



## ReDXfiRe

I have a simple question. I'm owner of a R5 1600 and I have no problem overclocking the CPU; but a friend has a R5 1600X and for some reason, everytime he puts Multiplier instead of Auto, to a specific Multiplier, the CPU caps itself at 2,200mhz tops. Is there an option he needs to disable in the BIOS?


----------



## Timur Born

Temps are hard to tell with Ryzen. Soft throttling starts at Tctl = 95 C, then the temperature offset is reduced while the real CPU temp keeps increasing. Once the offset decreased to 0 (zero) hard throttling kicks in and Tctl increases over 95 C. The latter is for real gradual increases in temperature, not sudden dynamic jumps due to certain loads that may increase Tctl over 95 C for some seconds and then settle back down to 95 C.



In OC mode soft throttling doesn't happen, didn't check hard throttling. With Sense Skew enabled you are unlikely to ever reach the point of throttling, your CPU will rather crash to code 8 before.


----------



## hotstocks

I paid a lot for two kits of g.skill 3600 C16 ram. After 3 months I can tell you this, two sticks will run at 3430mhz C14 1T four sticks will run at 3400mhz C14 1T (they are 2T kits, not that it matters), but anything higher than that takes a lot of voltage and there is no sense running them at say 3560 C16 2T, that would be slower than 3400 C14 1T, require more voltage, and as people are now showing that after 3200mhz the infinity fabric speed increase disappears, you should really be shooting for 3200-3400mhz C14 1T I think. I don't know why people are wanting to run at 4000mhz C19, doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## wisepds

for now.. I'm reading Amd Ryzen Master Temps, that show temp without offset.. if AMD makes a wrong temp software I'll be confused!


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Yes, it's in manual and 1,8 but bios shows 1,853...
> 
> 
> And, yes my temp at full load is 56,8°C but depend a little of room temperature, +/- 3°C


Have you got a DMM to measure the actual voltage on the ProbeIt points?
If I were you I would check to be 100% sure, and I would maybe then lower the PLL to one notch below to see if I could get 1.8V with DMM.

If I check the last screenie from @gupsterg few post above, his 1.8 PLL does read between 1.809V and 1.788V.
@gupsterg did you set your 1.8 PLL to manual in bios, and if yes, to what value, and what is your DMM reading?

Now I'm thinking that mine isn't really 1.8V too and that I should probably go one notch down to get a real 1.8V on DMM...


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReDXfiRe*
> 
> I have a simple question. I'm owner of a R5 1600 and I have no problem overclocking the CPU; but a friend has a R5 1600X and for some reason, everytime he puts Multiplier instead of Auto, to a specific Multiplier, the CPU caps itself at 2,200mhz tops. Is there an option he needs to disable in the BIOS?


When changing the multiplier in the tweaker section make sure he's using the core multiplier not the custom multiplier which is directly above it.


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Temps are hard to tell with Ryzen. Soft throttling starts at Tctl = 95 C, then the temperature offset is reduced while the real CPU temp keeps increasing. Once the offset decreased to 0 (zero) hard throttling kicks in and Tctl increases over 95 C. The latter is for real gradual increases in temperature, not sudden dynamic jumps due to certain loads that may increase Tctl over 95 C for some seconds and then settle back down to 95 C.
> 
> 
> 
> In OC mode soft throttling doesn't happen, didn't check hard throttling. With Sense Skew enabled you are unlikely to ever reach the point of throttling, your CPU will rather crash to code 8 before.


And when you mention 95°C Tctl, it means that for a 1700 non X, this is 75°C, right?
Btw - nice graphs and explanation +REP


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> Have you got a DMM to measure the actual voltage on the ProbeIt points?
> If I were you I would check to be 100% sure, and I would maybe then lower the PLL to one notch below to see if I could get 1.8V with DMM.
> 
> If I check the last screenie from @gupsterg few post above, his 1.8 PLL does read between 1.809V and 1.788V.
> @gupsterg did you set your 1.8 PLL to manual in bios, and if yes, to what value, and what is your DMM reading?
> 
> Now I'm thinking that mine isn't really 1.8V too and that I should probably go one notch down to get a real 1.8V on DMM...


I don't know.. if I put 1,8v I supose that bios know what must do... @elmor Why this behavior? We must put 1,75 for example for a final 1,8 value?

For now, and until we have a official response I'll let 1,8 Pll on bios even the final value are higher.


----------



## Benus74

You're probably right @wisepds, I think we need some official to talk about this, but meanwhile I'll check my 1.8 PLL first thing tomorrow morning and make sure it does read 1.8V.
If you do have a DMM, then I suggest that you read what it is on the Probe It, maybe it's just a fluke in the software reading, but if it's not, then I'm not sure what to do neither.
At the same time my PC has been very stable for more than a month with my OC so why would it have to change?

Anyone know what 1.8 PLL is used for? in which case you'll want to change it?
I'm still very novice in OCing, and eager to learn a lot









Maybe it's not the right place for those questions in fact... but if people have some link to some guide about all those voltage and when to change it that would be awesome.
Thanks


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> If I check the last screenie from @gupsterg few post above, his 1.8 PLL does read between 1.809V and 1.788V.
> @gupsterg did you set your 1.8 PLL to manual in bios, and if yes, to what value, and what is your DMM reading?
> 
> Now I'm thinking that mine isn't really 1.8V too and that I should probably go one notch down to get a real 1.8V on DMM...


I set 1.8V in UEFI. HWiNFO polling interval set as 500ms. DMM prior to x264 loading CPU shows 1.808V +/-0.002V on ProbeIt point. After x264 load CPU it shows 1.820V +/-0.002V. *ProbeIt includes LL effect.* I use LLC [Auto] for CPU/SOC.



Elmor's OC guide has info on PLL.
Quote:


> - The CPU IMC has problems with low temperatures (below 20*C) which means memory frequency will be lower on LN2. A good CPU is able to do up to 3500 MHz DRAM on LN2. An average CPU will do 3200 MHz. Really bad ones might be limited even to 2600 MHz on LN2. Additionally the behavior varies with temperature, see typical behaviour in the graph to the right. Increasing the *1.8V PLL voltage* can help improve this situation, as well as setting PLL Reference Voltage to 55 (best value for your setup might differ).
> 
> - The CPU PCIE controller also has problems on LN2, typically below -120*C and especially after cold reset (power down). The behaviour is like when pushing high REFCLK (getting stuck at 54/55/E4 POST codes). For best margin use 105 - 140+ MHz REFCLK and 1.05V SB Voltage = 1.30V, default 100MHz has problems at very low temperatures. You can also try PLL Reference Voltage under Tweaker's paradise for improved margins, its behaviour is quantized meaning several different values needs to be tested. Typically 55 is a good starting point.


Seems only relevant to LN2 users/extreme OC situations. I have never adjusted it from 1.8V, even for some HWbot subs of 4.075GHz, then later with 3466MHz RAM.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> And when you mention 95°C Tctl, it means that for a 1700 non X, this is 75°C, right?
> Btw - nice graphs and explanation +REP


I cannot check this for non X CPUs, you can do this yourself by simply disabling all cooling. With Sense Skew disabled my CPU shuts down at 115°C Tctl, which may or may 95°C + 20°C offset, or may be real 115°C. I suspect the latter.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> And when you mention 95°C Tctl, it means that for a 1700 non X, this is 75°C, right?
> Btw - nice graphs and explanation +REP


If SenseMi Skew is disabled in BIOS (as it should be for a 1700), there is no offset; your temp is your temp. Provided there is no skew, it will throttle at 95° as designed. 75° is 75° on the 1700.


----------



## Timur Born

Yes, but that doesn't necessarily mean that nonX CPUs throttle at Tctl = 75°C. I suspect that may soft throttle at 75°C and hard throttle at 95°C, but someone with a non X CPU needs to check this at stock (non OC) CPU settings by turning off their CPU cooling.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Yes, but that doesn't necessarily mean that nonX CPUs throttle at Tctl = 75°C. I suspect that may soft throttle at 75°C and hard throttle at 95°C, but someone with a non X CPU needs to check this at stock (non OC) CPU settings by turning off their CPU cooling.


I have a 1700; they throttle at 95°.


----------



## madweazl

Noticed a few pages back there was mention of momentary freezes while running stress tests along with mention of this being normal; it is not normal. Based on what I've been able to reproduce, it is caused by running vcore or SOC at values just a little lower than optimal. While you may be able to pass specific stress tests at certain values, if you bump those values a little higher, the freeze issues can be avoided. As always, definitions of stable are wildly different but I'll trust the operation of my system (e.i. no freezing) over being able to pass a test at a specific value every time.


----------



## samaelestevez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Noticed a few pages back there was mention of momentary freezes while running stress tests along with mention of this being normal; it is not normal. Based on what I've been able to reproduce, it is caused by running vcore or SOC at values just a little lower than optimal. While you may be able to pass specific stress tests at certain values, if you bump those values a little higher, the freeze issues can be avoided. As always, definitions of stable are wildly different but I'll trust the operation of my system (e.i. no freezing) over being able to pass a test at a specific value every time.


Not even when running AIDA64 memory and cache benchmarks? Because that's what they were referring to in those posts. I have never used a system that doesn't jitter while benchmarking those.


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReDXfiRe*
> 
> I have a simple question. I'm owner of a R5 1600 and I have no problem overclocking the CPU; but a friend has a R5 1600X and for some reason, everytime he puts Multiplier instead of Auto, to a specific Multiplier, the CPU caps itself at 2,200mhz tops. Is there an option he needs to disable in the BIOS?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> When changing the multiplier in the tweaker section make sure he's using the core multiplier not the custom multiplier which is directly above it.


I had the same issue, 1600X here as well. He'll have to set an offset voltage for the CPU core voltage. Just set it to offset, and leave it on auto, and it should clock up. For some reason, the 1600X's don't like being told to set auto voltage or manual voltage


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samaelestevez*
> 
> Not even when running AIDA64 memory and cache benchmarks? Because that's what they were referring to in those posts. I have never used a system that doesn't jitter while benchmarking those.


I've had systems bog down and run slow but never a straight up freeze for more than a fraction of a second.


----------



## Timur Born

Try a PS/2 keyboard/mouse (not on C6H, though). I suspect that the high priority hardware interrupt 1 of PS/2 handles this more gracefully than USB. That is, if those old hardware interrupts (1-15) are still implemented in modern UEFI systems?! No idea.


----------



## hsn

Yes ....

my Edie dual rank boot 3200 on 16-16-16 1T ... 1,4v


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I have a 1700; they throttle at 95°.


All the way down to x5.5? And does it also shutdown at 115°C then?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> All the way down to x5.5? And does it also shutdown at 115°C then?


In the neighborhood; cant say for certain if 115° but it's somewhere north of 112°.


----------



## R71800XSS

Hello all.

*1)* I would like anybody can explain me what temps is CPU R71800X on blue color (red in graphics) on hwinfo below Asus because it is diferent to CPU (tcl) and CPU (die)=tcl+20 offset...and what are temp 4, 5 and 6?


Spoiler: Warning: show graphics about this...!







*2)* For aircooling with Ryzen 7 1800X, what is max CPU speed and at that voltage?

Thanks in advance.

PD: thanks to NOKO for excel file and OC guide.
https://hardforum.com/threads/ryzen-pstate-overclocking-method-calculation-and-calculator.1928648/


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> In the neighborhood; cant say for certain if 115° but it's somewhere north of 112°.


Yes, that makes sense, it's the same here.

This also confirms my observation that the +20°C offset of my X CPU is gradually decreased to 0 (zero) when real temps keep increasing at Tctl = 95°C, all the while soft throttling is happening. Only once the offset is down to 0 is the CPU hard throttled to x5.5 and Tctl start increasing over 95°C towards 112 - 115 when the thermal shutdown point is finally reached.

On a side-note: Turns out that my CPU is not 30 loops ITB AVX 12600 stable at 3.975 GHz and 1.35 V *after* droop (Auto = 1.43 V in BIOS), even with low RAM frequency. It produced a hash error in the 29th of 30 loops while a Youtube video was running concurrently. Goes to show that 10 loops mean nothing, especially since the very next run can fail after just 2 loops.

Time for bed. Looks like I have to think about my CPU OC goals tomorrow.


----------



## MuddyPaws

my results from 10 to 30 IBT testing. don't know what to say temps look good I think. [email protected] from corsair 2666 led ram


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> Isn't this what Ryzen does when entering thermal throttling?
> I'm not 100% sure but I think I read that somewhere, I need to find the source again, but maybe others here know better on the subject and could confirm?
> 
> At the same time if the CPU is getting big peak of voltage then it would definitely get very hot and enter thermal throttling, or maybe even shutdown by itself?
> 
> I'm sorry if I don't have better answer for you


No it is in no way because of thermal throttling, I have a custom water loop and as I said, it happens after a sleep.

Thermal throttling I have observed when tctl reaches 95c (and my tdie at 75c without the skew hack enabled), it just reduces speed on the cores to keep the temp below 95c by 25mhz steps.
But after the load is done, it goes back to the original setting, in my case back to 4ghz.

With the voltage and speed I have now at full load I don't go over 65c on tdie.

Even if it was throttling, it does not explain why sometimes VDDSOC and VDDP are increased to insane amounts of voltage on its own.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leareynl*
> 
> No it is in no way because of thermal throttling, I have a custom water loop and as I said, it happens after a sleep.
> 
> Thermal throttling I have observed when tctl reaches 95c (and my tdie at 75c without the skew hack enabled), it just reduces speed on the cores to keep the temp below 95c by 25mhz steps.
> But after the load is done, it goes back to the original setting, in my case back to 4ghz.
> 
> With the voltage and speed I have now at full load I don't go over 65c on tdie.
> 
> Even if it was throttling, it does not explain why sometimes VDDSOC and VDDP are increased to insane amounts of voltage on its own.


I'm assuming you've left these values at auto; is there reason you did so if this is the case?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my results from 10 to 30 IBT testing. don't know what to say temps look good I think. [email protected] from corsair 2666 led ram


Temps look good because there isn't much of a load when "standard" is used. With that said, if it works for what you're doing, there is no reason to change it.


----------



## y0bailey

The folks at HARDOCP hate this motherboard as much as I do:

https://www.hardocp.com/article/2017/06/04/asus_rog_crosshair_vi_hero_ryzen_motherboard_review


----------



## gupsterg

I truly like mine.

My rig is still on from 7am Sunday, there is no chance it's being switched off in next 12hrs min.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Temps look good because there isn't much of a load when "standard" is used. With that said, if it works for what you're doing, there is no reason to change it.


yes I think I will try pstate oc then choose which one is best

plus i will try a heavy setting in IBT


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I truly like mine.
> 
> My rig is still on from 7am Sunday, there is no chance it's being switched off in next 12hrs min.


have had mine running Boinc for a solid week so far.. [email protected] and [email protected] 1500 crunching away. Solid.








(it's actually a very tough "stress test" - some of the projects will use a lot of systyem and gpu ram







)


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hsn*
> 
> Yes ....
> 
> my Edie dual rank boot 3200 on 16-16-16 1T ... 1,4v


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> So 9945 seemed like a subtle improvement for me going from 2666 to 2993. I tried numerous different settings to get to the next divider to no avail. I've read every post since the big beta drop and nothing seemed appropriate to me with my *4x8GB 3466MHz dual rank Sammy e-die Corsair CMU32GX4M4C3466C16R*... until a few days ago when I was reading about timings, ProctODT_SM, SOC and RAM voltage.
> 
> So with this new found energy to try again I decided to give some more settings another try and low and behold I have managed to get a reasonably stable (still tinkering) 3200Mhz!
> 
> So for anyone struggling with dual rank Samsung e-dies, give these settings a try:
> 
> Mem Divider - 3200MHz
> 16-15-15-15-36-51-1T
> tRFC 278-178-118 (It originally set 438 but i saw it load on previous attempts as 278 so i have stuck with this tighter time)
> SoC - 1.1v
> RAM - 1.375v
> Boot RAM - 1.375v
> ProcODT_SM -60Ohm
> Gear Down - Enabled
> 
> Things to note:
> Gear down - disabled gives me BSOD straight after BIOS splash
> Both resistances either side of 60Ohm's failed Aida64 within seconds. 80Ohms BSOD's straight after BIOS splash.
> RAM @ 1.35v would only last an hour of Aida64. 1.375v currently gives me 1hr30m on two occassions.
> 3333Mhz (or what ever that divider is) would BSOD under general use and 3466 would BSOD straight after BIOS splash even with loose and high settings.
> 
> Apologies for not quoting the guys who's posts helped, it's a needle in a hay stick trying to find the section of the thread that i'm referring to lol but what I can say is that the talk was about (paraphrasing) "use the settings that you are given with 2666Mhz", "try ProcODT 60Ohms, thats a good place to start" was what helped me try new things. Using the settings that the BIOS load for 2666 was what actually allowed me to push past 2993. From there it was a case of tightening things up.
> 
> Also I would like to thank the two guys who mentioned that tRC=tRP+tRAS, as a minimum, which allowed me to instantly attempt tRC - 51. Any useful little rules like that for tRFC would be great. I would like to get below 278.
> 
> I think the key thing I tried on this attempt that i hadn't tried before was ProcODT 60Ohms.
> 
> I'll do my best to go back and find the posts that were crucial in helping me get to 3200Mhz, as mentioned above, to give a REP+.


That was my post yesterday about my dual rank e-dies (although Corsair DIMMs). Since then I have been able to stress test for 4 hours and with ever so slightly tighter timings than yours.




Are you able to achieve the tighter timings with yours?


----------



## bavarianblessed

I don't understand how some of you guys are getting such good results from 9943 and 9945. I couldn't maintain stability with either for crap so back to 1201 I went. Rock solid at 3200 and P0 4GHz.

Anyway Elmor hasn't posted here in 2 weeks it looks, I wonder if he's busy on Threadripper or something. Looking forward to a stable release with 1.0.0.6


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> have had mine running Boinc for a solid week so far.. [email protected] and [email protected] 1500 crunching away. Solid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (it's actually a very tough "stress test" - some of the projects will use a lot of systyem and gpu ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Sweet. I do some crazy [email protected] runs at times. The amount of hrs my i5/M7R saw was obscene.

If my Fury X had a counter it would probably make my jaw drop on how many hours it's had.

The Q6600/P5K I've had since launch. OC'd within 1st week, I have screenies of it doing 175hrs straight [email protected] runs with Fury X. I went through ~12 Fiji cards, so the Q6600 was sometimes running them to see OC ability/how well they sustained it, etc.

I have used every UEFI in this thread except 0003 and 9945. I have flashback as well between versions just to grab benches etc. Zero issues.

W7/W10C installs were so smooth, I was amazed. There a comments to this fact in OP of my thread, etc.

Few days ago I was thinking of fresh OS, still not done it.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*
> 
> I don't understand how some of you guys are getting such good results from 9943 and 9945. I couldn't maintain stability with either for crap so back to 1201 I went. Rock solid at 3200 and P0 4GHz.
> 
> Anyway Elmor hasn't posted here in 2 weeks it looks, I wonder if he's busy on Threadripper or something. Looking forward to a stable release with 1.0.0.6


Have you tried ProcODT starting with 60Ohms? Also how many DIMMs you got installed?


----------



## MuddyPaws

@gupsterg

i'm running 1800x corsair 2666 mem can you link me to 9943 bios please I want to try it. also which is better 9945 or 9943 cheers


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> i'm running 1800x corsair 2666 mem can you link me to 9943 bios please I want to try it. also which is better 9945 or 9943 cheers


What are you running for memory?


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> i'm running 1800x corsair 2666 mem can you link me to 9943 bios please I want to try it. also which is better 9945 or 9943 cheers


9943 is for 2 DIMMs and 9945 is for 4 DIMMs. How many DIMMs you got loaded?


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> What are you running for memory?


running 2933 cl16
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> 9943 is for 2 DIMMs and 9945 is for 4 DIMMs. How many DIMMs you got loaded?


2 dimms corsair 2666 led, i need a link for 9943 then if any one has it.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> What are you running for memory?
> 
> 
> 
> running 2933 cl16
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> 9943 is for 2 DIMMs and 9945 is for 4 DIMMs. How many DIMMs you got loaded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 dimms corsair 2666 led
Click to expand...

Then 9943 is what you are after:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> @Kanukio should wait for 24 hours from this post until he/she/it can click the links in this post.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/7jch56t5uohnnbz/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-9943.zip
> 
> If Hynix AFR 4x16GB or Samsung B 4x8GB, you might have more luck with this http://www.mediafire.com/file/2stmu39om14oa6b/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-9945.zip


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Then 9943 is what you are after:


thank you







back soon


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> The folks at HARDOCP hate this motherboard as much as I do:
> 
> https://www.hardocp.com/article/2017/06/04/asus_rog_crosshair_vi_hero_ryzen_motherboard_review


Well, I hope the next bios ( delayed already ) can sort a few things out, otherwise ill just sell it to some fanboy.

Like i've said many times already people on here think the C6H is great only because they never had anything else.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> Well, I hope the next bios ( delayed already ) can sort a few things out, otherwise ill just sell it to some fanboy.
> 
> Like i've said many times already people on here think the C6H is great only because they never had anything else.


I've been a member over there for at least 17 years now and things used to be tested well but they've gone full tard. People here are happy with their C6H because they're getting results on par and better than the rest.


----------



## Ex0cet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> The folks at HARDOCP hate this motherboard as much as I do:
> 
> https://www.hardocp.com/article/2017/06/04/asus_rog_crosshair_vi_hero_ryzen_motherboard_review


I have two almost identical AM4 builds side by side, the only difference between them is the motherboard. One has the Asus C6H and the other one has the Gigabyte x370 Gaming 5, the rest is identical.

I re-run benchmarks just to feed my curiosity every time a new bios comes out for each motherboard. The results are always in favor of the C6H, since launch day.

This are my findings:

*C6H overclocks higher with less voltage. (I guess the extra power phases help in this regard, either that or the C6H power phases are simply better quality and more efficient at delivering power to the CPU, -BTW I actually switched CPUs just to check-)
*C6H UEFI is by far superior in almost every aspect with the exception of Q-Fan control on the Gigabyte which I actually prefer.
*Even when I downclock the C6H build to the limits of the Gaming 5, the C6H still beats the Gaming 5 in every single benchmark I throw at them. Difference is marginal tho, we are talking about 1-2 FPS difference in games... and about ~5~ points on CINEBENCH 15.
*Memory compatibility was always better on the C6H.
*The Gigabyte motherboards have some weird PCI/PCIE issue where it does not detect soundcards correctly. This is not an issue with the C6H. (You can search my posts about this on the AM4 BETA BIOS thread @ Gigabyte official forum, my username is "Lunatic" there.)

So, to be honest with you, I don't know what the hell I just read in that review... I wish I knew what was Daniel Dobrowolski doing to achieve those deltas in the comparisons, but really... Those results are laughable, not to say, absolutely ridiculous...

BTW I don't care about brands. I'm just a regular guy that buys whatever brand is available at the time of my needs. I don't get paid to give an opinion and I don't have a "sponsored agenda".

I actually like both boards. Simply because they both serve my needs perfectly. Even tho aesthetically, I like the gaming 5 more. But objectively speaking, based on my experience, C6H is better. Nevertheless, that's hardly a surprise, since the C6H has a higher price.

On the other hand, I'd like to point that my testing experience is on par with almost every good/respectable reviewer out there... Not to say, that I've actually read some good reviews on HARDOCP before, but this review you shared isn't serious at all...

I was going to say that maybe the reviewer had some bad luck with a faulty sample, but then I read he wrote having 3 samples... I don't know... But it seems like Daniel Dobrowolski didn't received his envelope from Asus... Either that or he is on a sponsored agenda...

P.D: The reviewer compares the C6H with a 1700x and RAM @ 2933, whereas the Gaming 5 is with a 1700x but with RAM @ 3200... Even then, he reports a 9 FPS difference in Ashes of the Benchmark without specifying settings and resolution... ***...?









I would like to believe he made some serious mistakes while benchmarking, rather than thinking he is completely biased and therefore an unprofessional reviewer. But who knows?


----------



## 0OJR

So considering that there are 2 BIOSes, each optimised for a specific type of RAM. Will there be 2 official BIOSes depending on what RAM you are running? Or will Asus combine them to make one BIOS that works for all RAM?

the different BIOSes could get confusing.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> The folks at HARDOCP hate this motherboard as much as I do:
> 
> https://www.hardocp.com/article/2017/06/04/asus_rog_crosshair_vi_hero_ryzen_motherboard_review


When I see this:



Then I know that they don´t know what they are doing. This is a method used from the 1-core processors days to show how future proof the CPU is, and how big is the headroom. They still use this method at this low resolution (640x480 pixels) and call it *Gaming Benchmark*, really?!

How about Doom using Vulkan API at 1080P or a game with DX12, this should show future gaming better, or am I wrong. But they don't do that because the bars will get smaller and tighter, and they have to declare a winner, which is not ASUS or Gigabyte x370 motherboards, and of course not Ryzen, if you can read between the lines.

I´m not defending ASUS nor will I say Gigabyte is bad, I have a Gigabyte motherboard that is still kicking (X58), where 2 of my earlier ASUS motherboards just died after 1 year or so after I bought them (A7N8X and Sabertooth X58), but C6H is a solid board.


----------



## MuddyPaws

ok so I flashed 9943 and did correct settings for oc state oc and I went into Ryzen power plans to set lowest ie 20% and I don't have the option to set this its not there should it be there it was in 9945 but not 9943. any help would be a life saver really want this to work


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Does your memory sticker say 1T or 2T. Mine says 2T and that is where I am presently running it. You can try 2T by disabling "gear down." Also, CAS latency should be an even number for the recent Asus BIOSes. You can try 16. Really, what I found after several years not dealing with this stuff and essentially walking into this board totally ignorant, is to read all the messages here (at least after 9943 was announced in the thread) and try to develop a sense of what timings can work with your memory.
> 
> Also I worked my way up to 3200. There are still some timings that other reports here suggest I can reduce, and I may get to that later today.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried this tool for reporting memory latency on linux? https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intelr-memory-latency-checker
> It says it's compatible with linux.
> 
> I'll try it on my ubuntu tomorrow morning and report.
> 
> Also, about linux I know you were talking about lm-sensors recently, but on my ubuntu I can get CPU temps correctly reading using the latest it87 module.
> You can find latest version there https://github.com/groeck/it87 and then once you've *built it* and copied in it into *?*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /lib/modules/4.10.0-19-generic/kernel/drivers/hwmon/
> 
> you can install the module using:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo modprobe it87 force_id=0x8628
> 
> Note here that I've had to force the id as it wouldn't load otherwise.
> If you go there and find more information if you are interested in the subject https://github.com/groeck/it87/issues/10
Click to expand...

Wow. I'll plan to try that tomorrow also.

What do you mean by built it? I might need some hand-holding for some definitions of built.

Your comment and the last link you provided suggest that even though the C6H uses an 8665, calling for 8628 works, perhaps due to their similarity as listed in the it87/ITE_Register_map.pdf file at the git link.

I am running 4.10.0-21, but that shouldn't cause an issue, I expect.


----------



## Karagra

Did I just see a review with benchmarks @ 640x480 and 1024x768? Meanwhile in the realworld people are gaming at 1080 1440p and 4k, I also believe 8k is making its face slowly.


----------



## DeeJayBump

Was a member @ [H] for years. When Brent, Kyle and the rest of the crew @ [H] went full clown during the Polaris release, with that whole "Polaris is a complete dud, RTG/AMD in-fighting so RTG will break free from the CPU side of AMD, AMD IS DOOMED" nonsense, I vowed never to set foot in their forums again. And outside of one masked link to [H] from a Twitter thread that I closed immediately upon realizing it was to a [H] forum thread, I have not intentionally done so since.

The image above of some of their "testing" shows that [H] is still in full clown mode, as I suspected would be the case.

[H] has become [CLOWN] and shows no sign of altering course, so good riddance, IMO. This type of "tech" reporting should be--and thankfully this appears to be happening already--relegated to the dustbin of tech history, supplanted by forums/outlets/reviewers that actually are technically, factually and intellectually honest, IMO.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> ok so I flashed 9943 and did correct settings for oc state oc and I went into Ryzen power plans to set lowest ie 20% and I don't have the option to set this its not there should it be there it was in 9945 but not 9943. any help would be a life saver really want this to work


if you are doing pstate and change anything but the cpu speed this will happen(learned that the hard way)
go back to pstate change the cpu speed A0 for 4g for example and then alter the cpu voltage using offsets in extreme tweaker.

i for one am steering off 4g for now as i am happy with 3.924 with auto colts 1.35/droop 1.337(leet...funny...)

as for that review yes i see why they do 640 it puts all the strain on the cpu and of course everyone is using a crt monitor from the 80's to go with there graphics cards from 1970









whole review was weird like a stock 1700x getting 1776 CB15(unless they had the cb15 bias on that ain't happening even at 4g that is a bit of a stretch)

and so far my board is still going after 12 bios flashes to date and testing cocks up to 4.1(unless of course they did not force SOV to a reasonable level and blew that out...

as for 9943 i guess with 2 sticks i should try it but i,m happy here now so i can wait till the next batch of bioses


----------



## poisson21

i'm, somewhat, tired of the inscontancy of all of this.
I have a stable oc (105*38.75=4065Mhz) and my ram at 3360 (3200 strap) and i can pass a lot of stress test, playing heavy games and all but sometimes, at total idle or just browsing internet , bammm, BSOD.... even resetting the windows desktop...


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poisson21*
> 
> i'm, somewhat, tired of the inscontancy of all of this.
> I have a stable oc (105*38.75=4065Mhz) and my ram at 3360 (3200 strap) and i can pass a lot of stress test, playing heavy games and all but sometimes, at total idle or just browsing internet , bammm, BSOD.... even resetting the windows desktop...


what is your DRAM voltage? I had this too, for me bumping the DRAM voltage up 0.02v and soc up 0.015v fixed it.


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I set 1.8V in UEFI. HWiNFO polling interval set as 500ms. DMM prior to x264 loading CPU shows 1.808V +/-0.002V on ProbeIt point. After x264 load CPU it shows 1.820V +/-0.002V. *ProbeIt includes LL effect.* I use LLC [Auto] for CPU/SOC.
> 
> 
> 
> Elmor's OC guide has info on PLL.
> Seems only relevant to LN2 users/extreme OC situations. I have never adjusted it from 1.8V, even for some HWbot subs of 4.075GHz, then later with 3466MHz RAM.


That make sense thanks, also I've just checked my 1.8 PLL with DMM and it reads 1.802 +-0.001, so I think it's just a reading error on my side.
Thanks for doing the experiment on your side too +REP


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I have a 1700; they throttle at 95°.


Thanks for confirming this for me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Yes, but that doesn't necessarily mean that nonX CPUs throttle at Tctl = 75°C. I suspect that may soft throttle at 75°C and hard throttle at 95°C, but someone with a non X CPU needs to check this at stock (non OC) CPU settings by turning off their CPU cooling.


I may try this today after work and see what it does... as long as I don't fry my CPU ...
When you're saying disabling CPU cooling, are you saying to just remove the cooler from the CPU, or to just stop the fans?
I've got a NH D15SE, so I can easily remove the fans plug, but removing the big tower altogether... I'm a bit unsure


----------



## Timur Born

Since Madweazle already confirmed this, there is no need for you to jeopardize your CPU to satisfy our curiosity.


----------



## Krischan

Quick question, should I get a 16Gb kit of 3200MHz CL14 RAM or a 3600MHz CL16 kit? Would love to get an answer since I'm currently ordering parts for my new system


----------



## eyetrippy

Well, I ditched my Cryorig R1 and went back to some of my WC bits jsut for CPU.

I think there was more to my instability with it than temps, as temps were not bad by any means.

Something just wasn't working with that thing mounted.And the fact it liked to rip my CPU from socket with nothing to do to prevent it...

So, back on my WC loop, and 3.975ghz (1.395v under extreme load) with little effort and temps barely breaking 60c under two hours of OCCT linpack AVX.

Now think I am back to being stable.

Still have the issue of monitoring software (afterburner, Thundermaster) causing "soft" black screens, but that I cna live with as it's only under extreme load that won't be seen in normal use.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samaelestevez*
> 
> Not even when running AIDA64 memory and cache benchmarks? Because that's what they were referring to in those posts. I have never used a system that doesn't jitter while benchmarking those.


I usually don't use AIDA64, I use other apps. This video is below setup.

Tweak_1_3.8_3333_C14ST_setting.txt 19k .txt file







So besides rig running AIDA64 I was screen video capturing using it. Only resizing the window was "jerky" but that to me was window not mouse. Other movements smoother than video captures. Going to start menu no response issue. I have Cherry MX Board 3.0 USB keyboard, Logitech G700S in wireless mode with USB dongle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> That make sense thanks, also I've just checked my 1.8 PLL with DMM and it reads 1.802 +-0.001, so I think it's just a reading error on my side.
> Thanks for doing the experiment on your side too +REP


No worries







, always up for an experiment







.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> did you change your SOC voltage at all?


I have 1.150 or 1.175


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> what is your DRAM voltage? I had this too, for me bumping the DRAM voltage up 0.02v and soc up 0.015v fixed it.


You can also try do disable DRAM power-down.


----------



## RiskO

Hello, people, my results. Some mistakes?


----------



## Timur Born

Turning on CB15 BIAS at 3399-CL14 (3333 multi + stock CPU) leads to a code 8 crash during Windows boot. This didn't happen at lower frequencies.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RiskO*
> 
> Hello, people, my results. Some mistakes?


Looks tight. Is it stable?


----------



## RiskO

@RossiOCUK,

yep it is.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RiskO*
> 
> Hello, people, my results. Some mistakes?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RiskO*
> 
> @RossiOCUK,
> 
> yep it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RossiOCUK*
> 
> Looks tight. Is it stable?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

a) What stability tests and length of time, etc ....

b) What settings, RAM kit, etc ....

Would help others to use your shared experience ....


----------



## RiskO

First: Prime Blend (Custom) 8 Hours long and many hours BF1, Prey, Warthunder...

Settings:

Core Clock 3,8Ghz @1,375v ( @ 1004 AGESA Bios 3,9Ghz @1,375v run Stable )
SoC Voltage: 1,135v
GearDownMode: Disabled
BankGroupSwap: Enable (AUTO) if Disabled - Copy will Reduce to 46Gb/s @AIDA Performance-Bias (AUTO)
DRAM Voltage: 1,400v
DRAM Boot Voltage: 1,400v
ProcODT: 53,3Ohm
Ram Kit: 
Timings:


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Wow. I'll plan to try that tomorrow also.
> 
> What do you mean by built it? I might need some hand-holding for some definitions of built.
> 
> Your comment and the last link you provided suggest that even though the C6H uses an 8665, calling for 8628 works, perhaps due to their similarity as listed in the it87/ITE_Register_map.pdf file at the git link.
> 
> I am running 4.10.0-21, but that shouldn't cause an issue, I expect.


By building the module I simply meant to compile it







just run *make* in the directory and it should do everything for you.
Now not everything works as expected, the voltage reporting is still really off, and I'm not sure what are some of the temperatures.
I think the temp1 is the CPU temp, and temp2 seems to be the motherboard temp, but maybe you'll find it different on yours.

I tried the intel tool and it seems to be accurate, it gave me a 70ns score on my ram which AIDA64 was saying was 72 ns, so not that far off... and I can of like thinking the bench on linux is probably better as it's less bloated with other stuff running on the side (at least not having windows 10 creator to run







)

Let me know your experience with both tools, it would be great to start building a collection of bench tools for linux (beside the phoronix suite).


----------



## gupsterg

@RiskO

+rep for share of info.

BGS off is the way to roll with 1DPC SR kit, The Stilt has advised this. Comparing your setup it is very close to The Stilt's shared timings. The green boxed items you improved timings. Orange you slacked. tRAS shouldn't have a huge effect on RAM bench but may have allowed you to use lower tRFC. tRC you got tight as well.



Spoiler: The Stilt's timings vs RiskO







If you have time run a RAM stability test like HCI Memtest, 16 instances 850MB. I could game, run IBT AVX, x264, Y-Cruncher and tighten timings kept showing 1 error sometimes at at upto 500% coverage and other times >1000%. To pass it I have to have setup as below (R7 1700/UEFI 9943/F4-3200C14D-16GTZ).



Spoiler: HCI Memtest final pass setup (other test AOK as well)



Tweak_1_3.8_3333_C14ST_setting.txt 19k .txt file






I then set about seeing if I could lower SOC to 1.025V and to shave DDR from 1.375V to 1.365V.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







This failed rather quickly. I then went back to try DDR 1.375V.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Fail again ~4hrs in. Then to see if it was lower SOC and not DDR increase needed I went back to SOC: 1.05V and DDR: 1.365V.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Fail again, ~2hrs in. Now I'm back at SOC: 1.05V DDR: 1.375V and using tRFC 333 vs 373 on initial test past.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I reckon tRAS/tFAW I maybe able to bring down to The Stilt's setup, tRC maybe the timing which my RAM is not preferring as 54. Perhaps a balanced tRAS would allow tighter tRC as you have. Again I reckon all these tweaks minimal affect on RAM bench. But damn interesting to meddle with







.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Fail again, ~2hrs in. Now I'm back at SOC: 1.05V DDR: 1.375V and using tRFC 333 vs 373 on initial test past.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon tRAS/tFAW I maybe able to bring down to The Stilt's setup, tRC maybe the timing which my RAM is not preferring as 54. Perhaps a balanced tRAS would allow tighter tRC as you have. Again I reckon all these tweaks minimal affect on RAM bench. But damn interesting to meddle with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What's your AIDA latency with these settings?


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krischan*
> 
> Quick question, should I get a 16Gb kit of 3200MHz CL14 RAM or a 3600MHz CL16 kit? Would love to get an answer since I'm currently ordering parts for my new system


A quick look at this list from the OP shows an overwhelming majority for 3200MHzC14 which is Samsung b-die:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/0_100


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I'm assuming you've left these values at auto; is there reason you did so if this is the case?


VSOC, multiplier of cpu are manually selected, only vddp (the one in the tweakers heaven settings) is on auto.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RossiOCUK*
> 
> What's your AIDA latency with these settings?




Above is tRFC 373, 333 is passing now stability testing. The other orange boxes is all I got left to tweak down. Impact gonna be low on bench result. Aiming to get as close as to below setup.


----------



## poisson21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> what is your DRAM voltage? I had this too, for me bumping the DRAM voltage up 0.02v and soc up 0.015v fixed it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> You can also try do disable DRAM power-down.


I already bump my dram voltage to 1.4 from 1.375. And it happens randomly.
I'll try to disable power down, i didn't know the purpose of it. Maybe it'll help with my crash when i finish my ibt test.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> Above is tRFC 373, 333 is passing now stability testing. The other orange boxes is all I got left to tweak down. Impact gonna be low on bench result. Aiming to get as close as to below setup.


Cheers buddy.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RossiOCUK*
> 
> Cheers buddy.


NP







.

AIDA64 "swing" can be nuts for some values. Yesterday when checking how to tweak The Stilt's timings to keep as much performance but gain max stability, I got some ~60ns 3x on his timings with tRFC 400 IIRC. So IMO take pretty much anyone's result with pinch of salt.

Base your setup on his timings. To gain stability and lose least performance tweak tRAS, tRC, tFAW and tRFC as needed.


----------



## mus1mus

gups, I'm on 65nS Lat now. TRFC to 240.








tRCDRD - can go down to 8 without stability issues.
This is on 3466 with the K7.

I am yet to dedicate time to the CH6. K7 is fun now.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> AIDA64 "swing" can be nuts for some values. Yesterday when checking how to tweak The Stilt's timings to keep as much performance but gain max stability, I got some ~60ns 3x on his timings with tRFC 400 IIRC. So IMO take pretty much anyone's result with pinch of salt.
> 
> Base your setup on his timings. To gain stability and lose least performance tweak tRAS, tRC, tFAW and tRFC as needed.


That's what i've been doing, i end up slackening off too much at 3466 to get at least 200% HCI stable. I really want to get it stable with similar timings at 3466MHz. Will be trying with 1.45v DRAM later after work.


----------



## samaelestevez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I usually don't use AIDA64, I use other apps. This video is below setup.
> 
> Tweak_1_3.8_3333_C14ST_setting.txt 19k .txt file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So besides rig running AIDA64 I was screen video capturing using it. Only resizing the window was "jerky" but that to me was window not mouse. Other movements smoother than video captures. Going to start menu no response issue. I have Cherry MX Board 3.0 USB keyboard, Logitech G700S in wireless mode with USB dongle.
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , always up for an experiment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I grt similar behaviours as the one you showed in the video while stress testing, when I said jerky I meant while running the memory and cache benchmarks. The mouse would stop responding intermittently for about a second per occurrence.


----------



## gupsterg

@mus1mus

Cheers chap







. You've had some nice results from you're posts I've viewed. Seems I can't go as low on tRFC if I want to keep a) high level of stability b) voltages as is.



~3hrs/1200% coverage had 1 error







. I may have a crack at tRAS / tRC / tFAW at leisure. For now happy with setup in txt.

Tweak_1_3.8_3333_C14ST_setting.txt 19k .txt file


@RossiOCUK

Sweet







, look forward to your shares of results







.

@samaelestevez

Mouse is not stopping responding for me. When I resize window the window is jerky to resize, resulting in mouse to jerk. Grabbing window and moving on screen is AOK. I get no blackscreen, etc. The pause of the mouse at ~0.24 is me just stopping mouse movement and thinking for a moment should I do anything else but decided to close screen capture.

Even when IBT AVX, X264, Y-Cruncher, [email protected] running, mouse response is all good. Yeah system may be not as responsive to opening another window/app due to loading etc. but I see no behaviour to make me think anything is wrong.

Now for some SWBF







.


----------



## samaelestevez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @mus1mus
> 
> Cheers chap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You've had some nice results from you're posts I've viewed. Seems I can't go as low on tRFC if I want to keep a) high level of stability b) voltages as is.
> 
> 
> 
> ~3hrs/1200% coverage had 1 error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I may have a crack at tRAS / tRC / tFAW at leisure. For now happy with setup in txt.
> 
> Tweak_1_3.8_3333_C14ST_setting.txt 19k .txt file
> 
> 
> @RossiOCUK
> 
> Sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , look forward to your shares of results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @samaelestevez
> 
> Mouse is not stopping responding for me. When I resize window the window is jerky to resize, resulting in mouse to jerk. Grabbing window and moving on screen is AOK. I get no blackscreen, etc. The pause of the mouse at ~0.24 is me just stopping mouse movement and thinking for a moment should I do anything else but decided to close screen capture.
> 
> Even when IBT AVX, X264, Y-Cruncher, [email protected] running, mouse response is all good. Yeah system may be not as responsive to opening another window/app due to loading etc. but I see no behaviour to make me think anything is wrong.
> 
> Now for some SWBF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


yeah, I get the same when stress/stability testing. Try while running cache and memory benchmark and see if you notice a difference.


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elguero*
> 
> So I have a 16 GB kit of G.skill F4-3200C16D-16GTZSK and I also have everything that is RGB on my CH6 motherboard dead, and even thought my memory isn't RGB after seeing so many people having trouble with Aura corrupting G.Skill RGB memory I got curios to see if aura also affects non RGB memory, so I got typhoon burner and check my memory and I´m sad to report that indeed I got a CRC error on both my sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> So anyone have any idea how to fix this?
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


When you check you spd make sure you don't have any other program like cpuz, etc... running. It will cause typhoon to show a error.


----------



## Krischan

thank you! Ordered a pair of these now, can't wait to build my first AMD build since forever


----------



## lordzed83

Well I have spent evening with those. And... Like 8 hours of messing about
1. 3733 no chance of boot no matter what. Max I can boot up at is 3673
2. 53.4Ohm best since SR Sammys b-die
3. 3600cl16 instant boot 0 problems
4. My cpu Hates 9943 i was sure its memory problem... Nope!! I am getting memory errors on memtests in 3 minutes on 9943 passing no problem on 1201 same speed tighter timings! Any frequency.
5. Cant see difference in A1B1 vs A2B2 Anyone from Asus @Elmor @Raja could explain in short why A2B2 is recommended very Curious??

Anyhow very nice kit looks good in the rig. Deffo can recommend 3600mhz as alternative to Flare X


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> Did I just see a review with benchmarks @ 640x480 and 1024x768? Meanwhile in the realworld people are gaming at 1080 1440p and 4k, I also believe 8k is making its face slowly.


they used 640x480 to place the max load on the CPU in that (or any) specific gaming benchmark. They want to compare boards not GPUs. But yeah, the full clown thing did occur.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> Thanks for confirming this for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may try this today after work and see what it does... as long as I don't fry my CPU ...
> *When you're saying disabling CPU cooling, are you saying to just remove the cooler from the CPU, or to just stop the fans?
> I've got a NH D15SE, so I can easily remove the fans plug, but removing the big tower altogether... I'm a bit unsure*


best you leave the cooler in place. you can disable the system cooling policy in windows.
But what question has been asked that leads you to this silly "experiment"?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samaelestevez*
> 
> I grt similar behaviours as the one you showed in the video while stress testing, when I said jerky I meant while running the memory and cache benchmarks. T*he mouse would stop responding intermittently for about a second per occurrence*.


that's because the mem benchmark is loading your system ram fully. However, I do not see this when the ram and cache subsystems are optimized. (you were likely seeing the effect of correctable errors... eg, correctable MCEs/Whea).
Run latency monitor (or sysinternals process explorer and examine the DPC level).


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @mus1mus
> 
> Cheers chap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You've had some nice results from you're posts I've viewed. Seems I can't go as low on tRFC if I want to keep a) high level of stability b) voltages as is.
> 
> 
> 
> ~3hrs/1200% coverage had 1 error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I may have a crack at tRAS / tRC / tFAW at leisure. For now happy with setup in txt.
> 
> Tweak_1_3.8_3333_C14ST_setting.txt 19k .txt file
> 
> 
> .


Yeah, it's 1.45 for me always.









I am still tweaking for the best balance. My latest setup fail GSAT.









Looks like it still goes...







I may have hit the TCKE hole. lol


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







CH6 will probably be tested tomorrow.

FYI: CH6 won't run 3466 with this CPU and RAM. Goes straight to 3600..


----------



## HyperChkn96

https://youtu.be/USrikcl6x2o

In this Video there's a Gskill 3600 C16 kit running at full speed on a crosshair vi. Wish I could see their settings


----------



## Spectre-

Thanks @gupsterg for the Win 7 tutorial, very helpful guide REP+


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samaelestevez*
> 
> yeah, I get the same when stress/stability testing. Try while running cache and memory benchmark and see if you notice a difference.


No issue IMO, same as before. Note in the video prior to running stress test AIDA64 can be "sticky" anyway, I reckon due to it doing monitoring, etc.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yeah, it's 1.45 for me always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still tweaking for the best balance. My latest setup fail GSAT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it still goes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may have hit the TCKE hole. lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CH6 will probably be tested tomorrow.
> 
> FYI: CH6 won't run 3466 with this CPU and RAM. Goes straight to 3600..


Ahhh... I'm keeping to ~1.4V +/-0.25V on DDR for daily use. Once or twice only headed into 1.4V otherwise most of my testing is ≤1.375V.

Odd thing is I had 2x GSAT passes before and only HCI Memtest picked up an error. Now I will be going GSAT > HCI Memtest > IBT AVX > Y-Crunch > x264, etc when next bump RAM MHz. On CPU 3.8GHz for 24/7 is it. This one for benching ~4.0GHz needs ~+262mV (ie ~1.45V) LLC [Auto].
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> Thanks @gupsterg for the Win 7 tutorial, very helpful guide REP+


NP







.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Wow. I'll plan to try that tomorrow also.
> 
> What do you mean by built it? I might need some hand-holding for some definitions of built.
> 
> Your comment and the last link you provided suggest that even though the C6H uses an 8665, calling for 8628 works, perhaps due to their similarity as listed in the it87/ITE_Register_map.pdf file at the git link.
> 
> I am running 4.10.0-21, but that shouldn't cause an issue, I expect.
> 
> 
> 
> By building the module I simply meant to compile it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just run *make* in the directory and it should do everything for you.
> Now not everything works as expected, the voltage reporting is still really off, and I'm not sure what are some of the temperatures.
> I think the temp1 is the CPU temp, and temp2 seems to be the motherboard temp, but maybe you'll find it different on yours.
> 
> I tried the intel tool and it seems to be accurate, it gave me a 70ns score on my ram which AIDA64 was saying was 72 ns, so not that far off... and I can of like thinking the bench on linux is probably better as it's less bloated with other stuff running on the side (at least not having windows 10 creator to run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Let me know your experience with both tools, it would be great to start building a collection of bench tools for linux (beside the phoronix suite).
Click to expand...

Will do -- hopefully today. An attempt yesterday to tighten up Trfc and Twr caused stressapptest to show failures last night (first time that has happened so far) and resetting Twr back to 24 from trial 16 didn't fix them. So now I'm confirming that resetting Trfc back to 560 from trial 312 fixes the errors. So far so good about 40 minutes in. Because this Ryzen PC is doing double duty as a "keyboard" to program an off-line new Edge router that I'm eager to get into operation, I'll be flip-flopping back and forth juggling both projects.

The last "making" I did was of Fortran 95 under Windows, probably XP. (In other words, I've escaped up to now doing real Linux meddling.)

The CPU temp that Ryzen uses for fan control should be 20C higher than the real temp if one has an "X" model. So this might distinguish the reported temps. I could see that effect in the results reported in one of the git links. Once lm-sensors is working for me, I intend to use psensors to display temp during testing. I already have 8 frequency tell-tale applets in my upper panel that seem to be showing realistic core frequencies.

Thanks

kas, Linux poseur


----------



## Timur Born

Mouse pointer and keyboard input lag keeps happening with all kind of stress tests here. Watch out that you are not using too much memory, because that leads to heavy swapfile abuse.

It's mostly a Windows USB sub-system thing I fear. Too bad that the C6H offer no PS/2 port, I would have liked to see how that goes. Once I setup my old X87 again, I will give it a try for that specific issue.


----------



## Spectre-

Tweaked Win7 Cinebench R15


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> best you leave the cooler in place. you can disable the system cooling policy in windows.
> But what question has been asked that leads you to this silly "experiment"?


Oh, not really a question, just me wanting to see how thermal throttling works on those AMD chips








So far I've never experienced it (I think) and I wanted to see (and live) the experiment myself so I can recognize the sign of throttling









I'm very new to this OC world, and I want to learn a lot, and the way I learn thing is by doing it...
Now I'm still scared to fry my 1700... but if it fries... maybe I'll get an 1800X and got lucky on the lottery









For Science !!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> 
> 
> Tweaked Win7 Cinebench R15


Actual clock?


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Actual clock?


oh woops

Ryzen 1700 @ 4030mhz
Sub timings are very important


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> oh woops
> 
> Ryzen 1700 @ 4030mhz
> Sub timings are very important


Why is the screenshot showing 3635 MHz if you're running 4030MHz?
Me running at 3.9Ghz never got me above 1743 and I wasn't stable with my memory









What's your secret here?

Otherwise very nice score


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Actual clock?
> 
> 
> 
> oh woops
> 
> Ryzen 1700 @ 4030mhz
> Sub timings are very important
Click to expand...

Very nice.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> oh woops
> 
> Ryzen 1700 @ 4030mhz
> Sub timings are very important
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the screenshot showing 3635 MHz if you're running 4030MHz?
> Me running at 3.9Ghz never got me above 1743 and I wasn't stable with my memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your secret here?
> 
> Otherwise very nice score
Click to expand...

In-APP OC. That happens.


----------



## LXXR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperChkn96*
> 
> https://youtu.be/USrikcl6x2o
> 
> In this Video there's a Gskill 3600 C16 kit running at full speed on a crosshair vi. Wish I could see their settings


Got that running too these days ... runs benchmarks and stuff BUT not 100% stable. Got 1 error after hours of TPU memtest.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> oh woops
> 
> Ryzen 1700 @ 4030mhz
> Sub timings are very important


master please teach us how!


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> Why is the screenshot showing 3635 MHz if you're running 4030MHz?
> Me running at 3.9Ghz never got me above 1743 and I wasn't stable with my memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your secret here?
> 
> Otherwise very nice score


Use the Ryzen Boost tool for cinebench-

For ram the settings i am using are really only stable for benching nothing more

For win 7 i will highly recommend reading this- http://www.overclock.net/t/555682/windows-7-setup-and-tweaking-guide-for-benchmarking


----------



## mus1mus

Is the Performance BIAS tweak not enough?lol

That's all there is.


----------



## blindrezo

Apologies if this has been discussed before, but I've been really busy and haven't been keeping up with this thread for almost a week now.

Regarding 9943 and 9945, anyone else have a problem with DRAM voltage being stuck at 1.2 (1.19) ? No matter what, I can't get it up (lol). No matter what value I put in, the memory sits at 1.19 and therefore, I'm stuck at 2666mhz. Anything higher than that, either doesn't boot or isn't stable, even with very loose timings.









I've tried restoring optimized defaults, re-flashing between the 2 firmwares, but that voltage is stuck.

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blindrezo*
> 
> Apologies if this has been discussed before, but I've been really busy and haven't been keeping up with this thread for almost a week now.
> 
> Regarding 9943 and 9945, anyone else have a problem with DRAM voltage being stuck at 1.2 (1.19) ? No matter what, I can't get it up (lol). No matter what value I put in, the memory sits at 1.19 and therefore, I'm stuck at 2666mhz. Anything higher than that, either doesn't boot or isn't stable, even with very loose timings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried restoring optimized defaults, re-flashing between the 2 firmwares, but that voltage is stuck.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Use flashback and go back to 1201


----------



## blindrezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Use flashback and go back to 1201


Thanks Johan. So is this known to happen sometimes? After flashing back to 1201, would I be able to flash to 9945 again?


----------



## Johan45

Yes, pretty certain that elmor mentioned this happening before. Not sure if flashing back to 9943 again will get rid of the issue but you're kind of stuck right now.


----------



## blindrezo

A
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yes, pretty certain that elmor mentioned this happening before. Not sure if flashing back to 9943 again will get rid of the issue but you're kind of stuck right now.


Ah, I see. Alright man, thanks a bunch!


----------



## MuddyPaws

I cant get pstates working for chit


----------



## gupsterg

@Praz @finalheaven

I was left with my jaw on the floor moments ago.

So I wanted to tidy some cabling inside rig. I switched power off to PC. Afterwards I thought







I'm gonna have to go through major boot looping > get Q-Code: F9 >> resetup OC, as I was on 3333MHz tight setup prior to power off. To my surprise it actually booted after power restored to PSU







. It did do 3x boot, it did a boot > turned off > boot > turned off > boot and full post, at each boot I thought it would go F9 but it didn't







. Surprising thing is Fail_CNT is 1. So I'm assuming this boot looping is something to do with UEFI 9943/AGESA 1.0.0.6 for this given circumstance?

@Timur Born

Not at 3399MHz, but on 3333MHz tight timings which benches better than 3466MHz C16 2T I can have CB15 bias with no issues.


----------



## lordzed83

Still testing 3472cl14 on this kit lower ddr volts and soc and still stable on 1201 bios. Rendered 8 hours when i was at work also


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperChkn96*
> 
> https://youtu.be/USrikcl6x2o
> 
> In this Video there's a Gskill 3600 C16 kit running at full speed on a crosshair vi. Wish I could see their settings


If ya want can shot u vid of me running 3672 cl16 haha
But 3472cl14 is well faster all around


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> ... An attempt yesterday to tighten up Trfc and Twr caused stressapptest to show failures last night (first time that has happened so far) and resetting Twr back to 24 from trial 16 didn't fix them. So now I'm confirming that resetting Trfc back to 560 from trial 312 fixes the errors. So far so good about 40 minutes in.


To fill in the answer to the implied question, viz., is the problem with Trfc, Twr, or both, I have now tested Twr back down to 16 while Trfc is 560 (SPD value). No failures in one hour stressapptest, nor significant changes in Valley score or Superposition score. So it is Trfc that I will have to look into more closely in the fullness of time.


----------



## elguero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> When you check you spd make sure you don't have any other program like cpuz, etc... running. It will cause typhoon to show a error.


Yea I did know that, I even close corsair link when I check typhoon burner.

Thanks


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> By building the module I simply meant to compile it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just run *make* in the directory and it should do everything for you. ...
> 
> Let me know your experience with both tools, it would be great to start building a collection of bench tools for linux (beside the phoronix suite).


OK, make fails at line 7, which is

Code:



Code:


KERNEL_BUILD := /usr/src/linux-headers-$(TARGET)

and I'm guessing line 10 will show the same problem once reached

Code:



Code:


SYSTEM_MAP   := /boot/System.map-$(TARGET)

I'm guessing that either there has to be a space before -$, or the hyphen needs to be replaced by a space. Unfortunately, my Linux reference book doesn't exactly deal with this example (and may be too old). @Benus74 Didn't you run into this problem?


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> The folks at HARDOCP hate this motherboard as much as I do:
> 
> https://www.hardocp.com/article/2017/06/04/asus_rog_crosshair_vi_hero_ryzen_motherboard_review


"Shocking coming from them."
/s

Some of the issues they mention should be addressed by Microsoft, and some others are resolved by installing the latest AI Suite III version available for the platform, plus knowing how to set it up. I'm done with so many biased haters to be honest.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Praz @finalheaven
> 
> I was left with my jaw on the floor moments ago.
> 
> So I wanted to tidy some cabling inside rig. I switched power off to PC. Afterwards I thought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna have to go through major boot looping > get Q-Code: F9 >> resetup OC, as I was on 3333MHz tight setup prior to power off. To my surprise it actually booted after power restored to PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It did do 3x boot, it did a boot > turned off > boot > turned off > boot and full post, at each boot I thought it would go F9 but it didn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Surprising thing is Fail_CNT is 1. So I'm assuming this boot looping is something to do with UEFI 9943/AGESA 1.0.0.6 for this given circumstance?


Yes, I believe this is the fixing of the cold boot issue, at least to the best extent it can be so far. Those who cannot replicate this probably aren't fully stable and needs to increase volts somewhere such as SOC.

I can boot up (from complete power off and disconnecting PSU) with 3466 memory.


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> OK, make fails at line 7, which is
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> KERNEL_BUILD := /usr/src/linux-headers-$(TARGET)
> 
> and I'm guessing line 10 will show the same problem once reached
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> SYSTEM_MAP   := /boot/System.map-$(TARGET)
> 
> I'm guessing that either there has to be a space before -$, or the hyphen needs to be replaced by a space. Unfortunately, my Linux reference book doesn't exactly deal with this example (and may be too old). @Benus74 Didn't you run into this problem?


No problem on my side, it did build straight away









Can you the following commands and send me the results, maybe I can try to help but I'm not a C expert... so I'm not sure how much I'll be able to help








In a command line type the following commands:

Code:



Code:


uname -r
ls /lib/modules/
ls /usr/src/
ls /boot/System.map*

My guess is that the linux source headers aren't installed on your distrib, which mean that you won't have a directory called */usr/src/linux-headers**

If that's the case then you can install the source headers doing:

Code:



Code:


sudo apt install linux-headers-$(uname -r)

Once installed, try the make command again.


----------



## Benus74

Sad news for me, after trying various other configurations to try to get full stability with my CPU OC and RAM, I think that both together just won't work








I put my CPU down to 3.8Ghz (was 3.9) and everything was looking great, so I started an HCI memtest just to see if I could beat the %3000 from you @gupsterg







but then after a bit more than %340 screen went dark and PC rebooted









No post code, no WHEA errors, no event in windows logs, CPU temp was never above 60°C so not a problem, CPU volts never came below 1.319V, so really I don't know what happened.
I've then started same test again with no change to my config, but keeping HWinfo logging every 500ms into a CSV file, so this time at least I can maybe see something weird happening before the reboot.

One thing I'm noticing on the new run (already at %250) is that my VCore went up to *1.482V*








My offset is +0.2 for now as I didn't want the CPU to be the issue (hence putting a lower OC to test memory)

Before that I could run 1h of y-cruncher stress test, 5B y-cruncher calculation with no issue at all.

I'm not sure if I should give more volts to the memory which is current set at 1.37V, or to the SOC that is at 1.15V right now...
I guess I'll do 1 notch more on RAM and see if that's better, and if not then one notch on SOC.

Do you guys have other suggestion?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> OK, make fails at line 7, which is
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> KERNEL_BUILD := /usr/src/linux-headers-$(TARGET)
> 
> and I'm guessing line 10 will show the same problem once reached
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> SYSTEM_MAP   := /boot/System.map-$(TARGET)
> 
> I'm guessing that either there has to be a space before -$, or the hyphen needs to be replaced by a space. Unfortunately, my Linux reference book doesn't exactly deal with this example (and may be too old). @Benus74 Didn't you run into this problem?
> 
> 
> 
> No problem on my side, it did build straight away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you the following commands and send me the results, maybe I can try to help but I'm not a C expert... so I'm not sure how much I'll be able to help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a command line type the following commands:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> uname -r
> ls /lib/modules/
> ls /usr/src/
> ls /boot/System.map*
> 
> My guess is that the linux source headers aren't installed on your distrib, which mean that you won't have a directory called */usr/src/linux-headers**
> 
> If that's the case then you can install the source headers doing:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo apt install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
> 
> Once installed, try the make command again.
Click to expand...

OK, I'll get the results to you as soon as I get the target machine connected up to this thread on OCN. I will note that I have an extensive /usr/src/linux-headers* for numerous kernels; the latest of which I just installed (subsequent to the make experiment): 4.10.0-22.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Yes, I believe this is the fixing of the cold boot issue, at least to the best extent it can be so far. Those who cannot replicate this probably aren't fully stable and needs to increase volts somewhere such as SOC.
> 
> I can boot up (from complete power off and disconnecting PSU) with 3466 memory.


Sweet







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> Sad news for me, after trying various other configurations to try to get full stability with my CPU OC and RAM, I think that both together just won't work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put my CPU down to 3.8Ghz (was 3.9) and everything was looking great, so I started an HCI memtest just to see if I could beat the %3000 from you @gupsterg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but then after a bit more than %340 screen went dark and PC rebooted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No post code, no WHEA errors, no event in windows logs, CPU temp was never above 60°C so not a problem, CPU volts never came below 1.319V, so really I don't know what happened.
> I've then started same test again with no change to my config, but keeping HWinfo logging every 500ms into a CSV file, so this time at least I can maybe see something weird happening before the reboot.
> 
> One thing I'm noticing on the new run (already at %250) is that my VCore went up to *1.482V*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My offset is +0.2 for now as I didn't want the CPU to be the issue (hence putting a lower OC to test memory)
> 
> Before that I could run 1h of y-cruncher stress test, 5B y-cruncher calculation with no issue at all.
> 
> I'm not sure if I should give more volts to the memory which is current set at 1.37V, or to the SOC that is at 1.15V right now...
> I guess I'll do 1 notch more on RAM and see if that's better, and if not then one notch on SOC.
> 
> Do you guys have other suggestion?


Personally SOC 1.15V for daily use is a little out of my comfort zone. Yeah I've used SOC 1.2V for testing that's about it. Personally my aim is max SOC 1.1V, DDR ~1.4V for 24/7 use and both ~+/- 0.0.25V range. The upper limit of range would need to be something special for me to consider using. For example if 3466MHz I could get a super tight timings beating 3333MHz then I may consider SOC: 1.1V DDR: 1.4V but if I can do 3333MHz with lower voltages and tight timings I'd take that.

How I see it is besides the voltages, 3333MHz to me with tight timing is like best of both worlds. A bump on DF/MEMCLK over 3200MHz, better timings than 3466MHz, so an app that may get influenced by those is getting benefit.

So if 1.15V SOC is not cutting it for stability either loosen timings / lower RAM MHz.

The blip to 1.482V may just have been a blip. From one of The Stilt's posts AM4 has looser LL than AM3. So I would believe under/overshoot could be greater if I've understood his post correctly. 3.8GHz IMO is sweet spot for R7 1700. For 3.9GHz you need good sample, for the level of stability I want that kinda OC to pass VCORE gonna be in range of what I'd not want for 24/7 use. So I wouldn't lose to much sleep over being at 3.8GHz vs 3.9GHz. If you get your RAM up with 3.8GHz I reckon your better off than 3.9GHz/lower RAM/DF.

Upping ProcODT may help RAM stability test. I do believe with tightened RAM ProcODT of 60ohms vs 53.3ohms is helping me on my B-Die 1 DPC / SR setup. This is as per The Stilt's usage for his timings at 3466MHz.


----------



## RossiOCUK

@gupsterg Played with 3333 and this is the result so far:




1.1v SOC
1.4v DRAM
ProcODT 60

I didn't get anywhere better with 1.45V earlier on 3466 divider, in fact, HCI failed quicker....


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> OK, make fails at line 7, which is
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> KERNEL_BUILD := /usr/src/linux-headers-$(TARGET)
> 
> and I'm guessing line 10 will show the same problem once reached
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> SYSTEM_MAP   := /boot/System.map-$(TARGET)
> 
> I'm guessing that either there has to be a space before -$, or the hyphen needs to be replaced by a space. Unfortunately, my Linux reference book doesn't exactly deal with this example (and may be too old). @Benus74 Didn't you run into this problem?
> 
> 
> 
> No problem on my side, it did build straight away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you the following commands and send me the results, maybe I can try to help but I'm not a C expert... so I'm not sure how much I'll be able to help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a command line type the following commands:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> uname -r
> ls /lib/modules/
> ls /usr/src/
> ls /boot/System.map*
> 
> My guess is that the linux source headers aren't installed on your distrib, which mean that you won't have a directory called */usr/src/linux-headers**
> 
> If that's the case then you can install the source headers doing:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo apt install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
> 
> Once installed, try the make command again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, I'll get the results to you as soon as I get the target machine connected up to this thread on OCN. I will note that I have an extensive /usr/src/linux-headers* for numerous kernels; the latest of which I just installed (subsequent to the make experiment): 4.10.0-22.
Click to expand...

Here are the four commands' results, in order:

Code:



Code:


4.10.0-22-generic

4.10.0-14-generic
4.10.0-20-generic
4.10.0-21-generic
4.10.0-22-generic
4.4.0-53-generic
4.4.0-77-generic

bbswitch-0.8
linux-headers-4.10.0-14
linux-headers-4.10.0-14-generic
linux-headers-4.10.0-20
linux-headers-4.10.0-20-generic
linux-headers-4.10.0-21
linux-headers-4.10.0-21-generic
linux-headers-4.10.0-22
linux-headers-4.10.0-22-generic
linux-headers-4.4.0-53
linux-headers-4.4.0-53-generic
linux-headers-4.4.0-77
linux-headers-4.4.0-77-generic
ndiswrapper-1.60
nvidia-381-381.09
virtualbox-guest-5.0.40

/boot/System.map-4.10.0-14-generic
/boot/System.map-4.10.0-20-generic
/boot/System.map-4.10.0-21-generic
/boot/System.map-4.10.0-22-generic
/boot/System.map-4.4.0-53-generic
/boot/System.map-4.4.0-77-generic

First few lines of makefile:

Code:



Code:


# For building for the current running version of Linux
TARGET          := $(shell uname -r)
# Or specific version
#TARGET         := 2.6.33.5
KERNEL_MODULES  := /lib/modules/$(TARGET)
# KERNEL_BUILD  := $(KERNEL_MODULES)/build
KERNEL_BUILD    := /usr/src/linux-headers-$(TARGET)

#SYSTEM_MAP     := $(KERNEL_BUILD)/System.map
SYSTEM_MAP      := /boot/System.map-$(TARGET)

I could change line 2 to a comment and uncomment line 4 with the correct name, but I'm unsure whether the correct name should include the 'generic' appellation as there seems to be two sets of headers for each kernel. If the TARGET is supposed to be the result of uname -r, then the generic would be appended, but the commented out example is without it. On the other hand, the only system map file names include generic, so that is the answer, I guess.


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Personally SOC 1.15V for daily use is a little out of my comfort zone. Yeah I've used SOC 1.2V for testing that's about it. Personally my aim is max SOC 1.1V, DDR ~1.4V for 24/7 use and both ~+/- 0.0.25V range. The upper limit of range would need to be something special for me to consider using. For example if 3466MHz I could get a super tight timings beating 3333MHz then I may consider SOC: 1.1V DDR: 1.4V but if I can do 3333MHz with lower voltages and tight timings I'd take that.
> 
> How I see it is besides the voltages, 3333MHz to me with tight timing is like best of both worlds. A bump on DF/MEMCLK over 3200MHz, better timings than 3466MHz, so an app that may get influenced by those is getting benefit.
> 
> So if 1.15V SOC is not cutting it for stability either loosen timings / lower RAM MHz.
> 
> The blip to 1.482V may just have been a blip. From one of The Stilt's posts AM4 has looser LL than AM3. So I would believe under/overshoot could be greater if I've understood his post correctly. 3.8GHz IMO is sweet spot for R7 1700. For 3.9GHz you need good sample, for the level of stability I want that kinda OC to pass VCORE gonna be in range of what I'd not want for 24/7 use. So I wouldn't lose to much sleep over being at 3.8GHz vs 3.9GHz. If you get your RAM up with 3.8GHz I reckon your better off than 3.9GHz/lower RAM/DF.
> 
> Upping ProcODT may help RAM stability test. I do believe with tightened RAM ProcODT of 60ohms vs 53.3ohms is helping me on my B-Die 1 DPC / SR setup. This is as per The Stilt's usage for his timings at 3466MHz.


I think you're right about memory OC probably too high, I was at 3200 with 18-18-18-54 timings on 1107, so even if I can do 3333 with 16-16-16-36 or maybe 14-14-14-32 that would be a nice jump until next BIOS that will probably get us when step further








On my 4 DIMM setup 43.3 ProcODT with 1.37V have been a sweet spot, then when I put volts higher to 1.41V on DDR then 48 ProcODT is the most stable.
Other values would just not post or would give GSAT errors every few seconds.

I'll let my test run overnight and tomorrow I'll try the 3333 divider with the 3.9GHz OC.

Thanks for the hints, I'll make sure to check your timings as a starting place and see if that maybe works


----------



## McBladder

BSODtastic overclocking here. I just can't get my rig working. Can anybody pls give me a step by step guidance, if that isn't too much, how to make my RAM running at 3600 Mhz correctly (or give me a link to any such guide). I tried DOCP and manual oc'ing. Either way my games crash after around 15 minutes gaming. Everything else seems working fine.

Step A....?

Thanks a million in advance.


----------



## Benus74

@kaseki I think it should be 4.10.0-22-generic as the make file is based on uname -r result.
And I can see you've got the linux headers for that version, so I'm not sure why it doesn't work.

I'll check the code tomorrow once my HCI memtest ends (or crash)


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McBladder*
> 
> BSODtastic overclocking here. I just can't get my rig working. Can anybody pls give me a step by step guidance, if that isn't too much, how to make my RAM running at 3600 Mhz correctly (or give me a link to any such guide). I tried DOCP and manual oc'ing. Either way my games crash after around 15 minutes gaming. Everything else seems working fine.
> 
> Step A....?
> 
> Thanks a million in advance.


welcome McBladder,

Step A - post your config








Step B - 3600 is still tricky to get even on latest beta BIOS
Step C - lot of stability testing you'll need to do


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> @kaseki I think it should be 4.10.0-22-generic as the make file is based on uname -r result.
> And I can see you've got the linux headers for that version, so I'm not sure why it doesn't work.
> 
> I'll check the code tomorrow once my HCI memtest ends (or crash)


My strong impression was a failure in the makefile line 7, not the c-file line 7, which is in the midst of a legion of comments. Now that I've found what the line 2 interprets as, I am unable to see what could be wrong with line 7 of the makefile unless somehow an extra space is being entrained in the kernel name. I would need a proper software environment to step through the makefile and see what was being formed in the relevant strings.

So, before I go back to router hacking, and in anticipation of anything you can discover tomorrow, I'll construct a revised makefile with the name filled in and see what happens.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Timur Born

Decreased CPU to 3.7 Ghz and increased memory OC to 3466-CL14 with increased voltages. HCI Memtest reached more than 550% now. With 0.05 V lower DRAM and SOC voltages I got an error after about 250%.


----------



## McBladder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> welcome McBladder,
> 
> Step A - post your config
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step B - 3600 is still tricky to get even on latest beta BIOS
> Step C - lot of stability testing you'll need to do


Thanks Yeah just wondering how to show my rig in the signature area... First time here.

1800X
C6H
Bios 1201
G.Skill TridentZ F4-3600C16D-16GTZ

It ran at 3600 Mhz and posted perfectly immediatelly. Everything worked fine... surfing, Photoshopping, saving, exporting, editing etc. but then gaming failed...


----------



## gupsterg

@RossiOCUK

Sweet







, accept on one thing .... the ggrrreennn stuff







...

@Benus74

I'm on 2x 8GB. So I'm in an easier place than you, you with 4x 8GB is defo more work. So hat's off for persevering/shares







. @finalheaven has posted some great results on his R7 1700 with same RAM setup, IIRC is on 3466MHz C16 2T with less than or equal to DDR 1.4V and SOC 1.1V.

Yeah I came to the same conclusion regarding being at 3333MHz for now. It's good place to be at and later AGESA may make attaining 3466MHz+ easier (hopefully







). AGESA 1.0.0.6 has just been so *phenomenal*







. Fully powered off rig and up is not an issue no more. Booting from shutdown with power to PSU again no issues. And to top it off I'm +4% higher RAM MHz for 24/7 use than any previous UEFI and RAM timings are so much tighter than any previous UEFI, I visualise their in "skinny jeans"







.

I got one red team mod left to do. My SilverStone TJ06 case has blue power/hdd LED, now that won't do anymore on my "_Red Rebellion Rig_"







. So it's time to order some LEDs and get the soldering iron







.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @RossiOCUK
> 
> Sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , accept on one thing .... the ggrrreennn stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> @Benus74
> 
> I'm on 2x 8GB. So I'm in an easier place than you, you with 4x 8GB is defo more work. So hat's off for persevering/shares
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . @finalheaven has posted some great results on his R7 1700 with same RAM setup, IIRC is on 3466MHz C16 2T with less than or equal to DDR 1.4V and SOC 1.1V.
> 
> Yeah I came to the same conclusion regarding being at 3333MHz for now. It's good place to be at and later AGESA may make attaining 3466MHz+ easier (hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). AGESA 1.0.0.6 has just been so *phenomenal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Fully powered off rig and up is not an issue no more. Booting from shutdown with power to PSU again no issues. And to top it off I'm +4% higher RAM MHz for 24/7 use than any previous UEFI and RAM timings are so much tighter than any previous UEFI, I visualise their in "skinny jeans"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I got one red team mod left to do. My SilverStone TJ06 case has blue power/hdd LED, now that won't do anymore on my "_Red Rebellion Rig_"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So it's time to order some LEDs and get the soldering iron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


And 4x8 is going to be better than 2x16 Hynix, that's for sure!


----------



## RiskO

@gupsterg,

thank you so much for your Information.
I have now Running x16 HCI Memtest for 6 Hours - in first 10 min i have 1 Error, so i Change tRC from 48 to 50 and tRFC to 260. this Setting run for now 6 Hours without errors
I go now sleep. See next morning the Results.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> And 4x8 is going to be better than 2x16 Hynix, that's for sure!


Yeah Samsung B Die truly seems like the RAM IC for this platform. When I had 3466MHz stable on 3200MHz kit I was like SWEET







. 3508MHz was nice, 3600MHz post/OS/AIDA64 benchable was like WOW. Best of all I bought the kit prior to Ryzen launch, nutty price of £77 delivered. Now their ~double+ at some places.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RiskO*
> 
> @gupsterg,
> 
> thank you so much for your Information.
> I have now Running x16 HCI Memtest for 6 Hours - in first 10 min i have 1 Error, so i Change tRC from 48 to 50 and tRFC to 260. this Setting run for now 6 Hours without errors
> I go now sleep. See next morning the Results.


No worries







, look forward to your shares







.

Jpmboy shared this bat that makes it easier to launch the Memtest Pro version (if you bought it ~$5).


----------



## Pilotasso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> And 4x8 is going to be better than 2x16 Hynix, that's for sure!


Elmor said this has changed since he first recommended it for earlier BIOSes. 2X16 is better than 4X8


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ok so I flashed 9943 and did correct settings for oc state oc and I went into Ryzen power plans to set lowest ie 20% and I don't have the option to set this its not there should it be there it was in 9945 but not 9943. any help would be a life saver really want this to work
> 
> 
> 
> if you are doing pstate and change anything but the cpu speed this will happen(learned that the hard way)
> go back to pstate change the cpu speed A0 for 4g for example and then alter the cpu voltage using offsets in extreme tweaker.
> 
> i for one am steering off 4g for now as i am happy with 3.924 with auto colts 1.35/droop 1.337(leet...funny...)
> 
> as for that review yes i see why they do 640 it puts all the strain on the cpu and of course everyone is using a crt monitor from the 80's to go with there graphics cards from 1970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whole review was weird like a stock 1700x getting 1776 CB15(unless they had the cb15 bias on that ain't happening even at 4g that is a bit of a stretch)
> 
> and so far my board is still going after 12 bios flashes to date and testing cocks up to 4.1(unless of course they did not force SOV to a reasonable level and blew that out...
> 
> as for 9943 i guess with 2 sticks i should try it but i,m happy here now so i can wait till the next batch of bioses
Click to expand...

The thing is, it doesn't put the strain on the CPU at all.

It puts the strain on the Data Fabric interconnects. The 16 threads on an R7 accessing the memory combined with the PCIe load to the Graphics card, bottleneck the data fabric and does not allow the CPU to process as much data as it needs for the top framerates. That is exacerbated if the Ram speeds are low and/or timings are loose. Things are improving now that better memory support has arrived and ram speeds are getting faster and timings are being made tighter.

Take a look at any of the youtube side by side comparison reviews and look at how low the Ryzen CPU utilization is during gaming runs. The bottleneck is basically strangling the performance of the CPU and as a result It correlates to the lower frame rates, compared to the Intel platforms on the comparison runs. Turning off SMT reduces the CPU loads because of reduced demands for memory access

R5 1600 with only 12 threads also performs about the same as any of the R7 chips in gaming tests.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> Elmor said this has changed since he first recommended it for earlier BIOSes. 2X16 is better than 4X8


Actually, that was also long before the new bioses were out as well. I believe it was even before 1.0.0.5. As a whole, people with 4x8 have been doing much better than 2x16.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Actually, that was also long before the new bioses were out as well. I believe it was even before 1.0.0.5. As a whole, people with 4x8 have been doing much better than 2x16.


Yup cause 2x16 are Dual rank most of the time


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Decreased CPU to 3.7 Ghz and increased memory OC to 3466-CL14 with increased voltages. HCI Memtest reached more than 550% now. With 0.05 V lower DRAM and SOC voltages I got an error after about 250%.


First error somewhere between 550% and now 660%, so not stable. Next I will go through CPU overclocks again before trying more RAM OC. One question would be if my last failed run at 3.975 GHz CPU clock was due to 9943 vs. earlier BIOS versions?!


----------



## Pilotasso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Actually, that was also long before the new bioses were out as well. I believe it was even before 1.0.0.5. As a whole, people with 4x8 have been doing much better than 2x16.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Yup cause 2x16 are Dual rank most of the time


OK then, I stand corrected, and thats fine because I have a second kit of 2X8GB 4266Mhz RAM lying around waiting for a better BIOS.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> @kaseki I think it should be 4.10.0-22-generic as the make file is based on uname -r result.
> And I can see you've got the linux headers for that version, so I'm not sure why it doesn't work.
> 
> I'll check the code tomorrow once my HCI memtest ends (or crash)
> 
> 
> 
> My strong impression was a failure in the makefile line 7, not the c-file line 7, which is in the midst of a legion of comments. Now that I've found what the line 2 interprets as, I am unable to see what could be wrong with line 7 of the makefile unless somehow an extra space is being entrained in the kernel name. I would need a proper software environment to step through the makefile and see what was being formed in the relevant strings.
> 
> So, before I go back to router hacking, and in anticipation of anything you can discover tomorrow, I'll construct a revised makefile with the name filled in and see what happens.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
Click to expand...

Code:



Code:


~ $ cd Computer_related
~/Computer_related $ cd it87
~/Computer_related/it87 $ dir
compat.h  ITE_Register_map.csv  Makefile      README
it87.c    ITE_Register_map.pdf  old_Makefile  TODO
~/Computer_related/it87 $ make
  CC [M]  /home/[me]/Computer_related/it87/it87.o
  Building modules, stage 2.
  MODPOST 1 modules
  CC      /home/[me]/Computer_related/it87/it87.mod.o
  LD [M]  /home/[me]/Computer_related/it87/it87.ko
~/Computer_related/it87 $ dir
compat.h  it87.mod.c  ITE_Register_map.csv  modules.order   README
it87.c    it87.mod.o  ITE_Register_map.pdf  Module.symvers  TODO
it87.ko   it87.o      Makefile              old_Makefile

That seemed to work without complaint, albeit the output is somewhat cryptic. Although your original directions don't say, I assume on the basis of similarity that the "it87.ko" file is the one to copy into the folder:

Code:



Code:


/lib/modules/4.10.0-22-generic/kernel/drivers/hwmon/

... to be continued


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> The thing is, it doesn't put the strain on the CPU at all.
> 
> It puts the strain on the Data Fabric interconnects. The 16 threads on an R7 accessing the memory combined with the PCIe load to the Graphics card, bottleneck the data fabric and does not allow the CPU to process as much data as it needs for the top framerates. That is exacerbated if the Ram speeds are low and/or timings are loose. Things are improving now that better memory support has arrived and ram speeds are getting faster and timings are being made tighter.
> 
> Take a look at any of the youtube side by side comparison reviews and look at how low the Ryzen CPU utilization is during gaming runs. The bottleneck is basically strangling the performance of the CPU and as a result It correlates to the lower frame rates, compared to the Intel platforms on the comparison runs. Turning off SMT reduces the CPU loads because of reduced demands for memory access
> 
> R5 1600 with only 12 threads also performs about the same as any of the R7 chips in gaming tests.


That depends on:

1. How optimized a game it is for multi-core. The same is valid for programs.
2. The graphics card is not the bottleneck on that test. If the CPU can feed the graphics card up to 60 FPS but the graphics card can only process 30 FPS then the CPU utilization will be lower.
3. The game is not a DX11 Game that keeps hammering that 1-2 cores searching for that high IPC.
4. The game is not an Nvidia GameWork title that tessellate even the water under the ground (looking at you Crysis), which leads back to point 2.

I suggest you get a Ryzen system so you can share your results with us out of real testing.
Thank you.


----------



## lordzed83

Did some gaming some this some that no pc crash leave it as it is till new bios


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> OK then, I stand corrected, and thats fine because I have a second kit of 2X8GB 4266Mhz RAM lying around waiting for a better BIOS.


I dont think we can get 4000 spent 8 hours last night trying to post new kit at 3733 Not a change. It purely goes by IMC pass 3200. There is moment when You need to drop OC on CPU by 100-200 to get higher memory speed and its totally not worth it. At lest for gaming or encoding from my experience.


----------



## Pilotasso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I dont think we can get 4000 spent 8 hours last night trying to post new kit at 3733 Not a change. It purely goes by IMC pass 3200. There is moment when You need to drop OC on CPU by 100-200 to get higher memory speed and its totally not worth it. At lest for gaming or encoding from my experience.


when I built my new rig I was out to get 4000 rated kits because people were hitting 3600 already, and to my surprise 4266 were cheaper because that particular supplier was slow to adopt the new prices during the hikes. I made this 2 days before the difference in price was rectified. I saved 30 Euro doing that.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I dont think we can get 4000 spent 8 hours last night trying to post new kit at 3733 Not a change. It purely goes by IMC pass 3200. There is moment when You need to drop OC on CPU by 100-200 to get higher memory speed and its totally not worth it. At lest for gaming or encoding from my experience.


Not on this bios at least.

I have not seen the need to down clock the cpu, it still runs stable at 4.1 @ 1.393v, but then again I have never gone over 1.135v soc.

I could boot it at 3.8 @ 1.1v, but if soc is higher than cpu core it will not post. So maybe if I tried 3.8 @1.2v and soc at 1.18v I could post 3733.


----------



## kaseki

@Benus74 lm-sensors for C6H continued ...

Code:



Code:


~ $ sensors
asus-isa-0000
Adapter: ISA adapter
cpu_fan:        0 RPM

it8628-isa-0290
Adapter: ISA adapter
in0:          +0.78 V  (min =  +3.05 V, max =  +3.06 V)
in1:          +0.76 V  (min =  +2.86 V, max =  +2.62 V)
in2:          +2.20 V  (min =  +2.95 V, max =  +0.72 V)
+3.3V:        +4.42 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +2.26 V)
in4:          +0.64 V  (min =  +0.95 V, max =  +1.51 V)
in5:          +0.54 V  (min =  +1.04 V, max =  +1.21 V)
in6:          +1.00 V  (min =  +3.05 V, max =  +2.66 V)
3VSB:         +3.67 V  (min =  +2.64 V, max =  +2.28 V)
Vbat:         +3.50 V  
+3.3V:        +3.67 V  
fan1:         659 RPM  (min =   25 RPM)
fan5:           0 RPM  (min =   -1 RPM)  ALARM
temp1:        +37.0°C  (low  = -10.0°C, high = -66.0°C)  sensor = thermistor
temp2:        +26.0°C  (low  =  -2.0°C, high = +82.0°C)  sensor = thermistor
temp3:        +27.0°C  (low  =  -2.0°C, high = -43.0°C)  sensor = thermistor
temp4:        +27.0°C  
temp5:        +27.0°C  
temp6:        +27.0°C  
intrusion0:  ALARM

Well, the "sensors" command works. I doubt that most of those voltages are correct. But that is not my primary interest. The temps seem somewhat lacking. Maybe temp1 is a non-20C off-setted measurement somewhere close to or within the CPU. If so, then that may be sufficient for CPU loading experimentation. Experiments to follow.


----------



## lsteveol

Hey guys

After a few weeks of our build running good, I performed a restart and it went into "BIOS Updating" which semi-bricked the motherboard. It would start to boot and stop at code 61. I would never see a POST screen. I then tried to do the BIOS flashback with BIOS ver 1201. It seemed to take this new BIOS, however I'm stuck at the POST screen with code 0d. I get the "Press DEL or F2 to enter BIOS", but it won't take any keyboard input (tried 3 keyboards in various USB ports).

I've done some searching in this thread, however I have not been able to find a valid conclusion (in the now 1880+ pgs







). Is there a somewhat proven way to possibly get it out of this state? We can try to RMA the board if needed and if that is the only solution, that is ok, but I would like to try to resolve if possible.

For some background, we have the C6H with an 1800X and 64GB of G.SKILL Flare X Series (newegg link below). We are not overclocking currently. We planned to after we had this running stable for a few weeks (funny). This build is being used to test out an AMD based server build. We currently have two i7-6950x builds and were wanting to compare the perf/cost ratio for future servers. This build was running fine until the BIOS update happened on it's own.

Just looking for a solution as we would like to use this to offload some of the other servers.

Any help would be appreciated. I'm mainly just looking for someone who possibly has followed this from the beginning and knows where or what to search on. I've done some searching on the error codes and some general phrasing, but it just seems to give a bunch of posts that are hard to read out of context. I will try to start from the beginning to see if I can find a solution.

Thanks guys!

RAM Link
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232538


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsteveol*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> After a few weeks of our build running good, I performed a restart and it went into "BIOS Updating" which semi-bricked the motherboard. It would start to boot and stop at code 61. I would never see a POST screen. I then tried to do the BIOS flashback with BIOS ver 1201. It seemed to take this new BIOS, however I'm stuck at the POST screen with code 0d. I get the "Press DEL or F2 to enter BIOS", but it won't take any keyboard input (tried 3 keyboards in various USB ports).
> 
> I've done some searching in this thread, however I have not been able to find a valid conclusion (in the now 1880+ pgs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Is there a somewhat proven way to possibly get it out of this state? We can try to RMA the board if needed and if that is the only solution, that is ok, but I would like to try to resolve if possible.
> 
> For some background, we have the C6H with an 1800X and 64GB of G.SKILL Flare X Series (newegg link below). We are not overclocking currently. We planned to after we had this running stable for a few weeks (funny). This build is being used to test out an AMD based server build. We currently have two i7-6950x builds and were wanting to compare the perf/cost ratio for future servers. This build was running fine until the BIOS update happened on it's own.
> 
> Just looking for a solution as we would like to use this to offload some of the other servers.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. I'm mainly just looking for someone who possibly has followed this from the beginning and knows where or what to search on. I've done some searching on the error codes and some general phrasing, but it just seems to give a bunch of posts that are hard to read out of context. I will try to start from the beginning to see if I can find a solution.
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> RAM Link
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232538


Did you reset the BIOS after flashing the new BIOS? The reset button in the I/O area. If that does not help, then disconnect the power and hit the start button to discharge and pop the CMOS-battery out for an hour. See if that resets the BIOS.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsteveol*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> After a few weeks of our build running good, I performed a restart and it went into "BIOS Updating" which semi-bricked the motherboard. It would start to boot and stop at code 61. I would never see a POST screen. I then tried to do the BIOS flashback with BIOS ver 1201. It seemed to take this new BIOS, however I'm stuck at the POST screen with code 0d. I get the "Press DEL or F2 to enter BIOS", but it won't take any keyboard input (tried 3 keyboards in various USB ports).
> 
> I've done some searching in this thread, however I have not been able to find a valid conclusion (in the now 1880+ pgs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Is there a somewhat proven way to possibly get it out of this state? We can try to RMA the board if needed and if that is the only solution, that is ok, but I would like to try to resolve if possible.
> 
> For some background, we have the C6H with an 1800X and 64GB of G.SKILL Flare X Series (newegg link below). We are not overclocking currently. We planned to after we had this running stable for a few weeks (funny). This build is being used to test out an AMD based server build. We currently have two i7-6950x builds and were wanting to compare the perf/cost ratio for future servers. This build was running fine until the BIOS update happened on it's own.
> 
> Just looking for a solution as we would like to use this to offload some of the other servers.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. I'm mainly just looking for someone who possibly has followed this from the beginning and knows where or what to search on. I've done some searching on the error codes and some general phrasing, but it just seems to give a bunch of posts that are hard to read out of context. I will try to start from the beginning to see if I can find a solution.
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> RAM Link
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232538


What BIOS were you running when this happened?
Did you run at any time the Asus Aura software, or its G.Skill counterpart?
Under these circumstances, it is best to clear the BIOS CMOS (button that stays lit at the back) and, with the power supply connected to power, switch on, but PC off, flashback the BIOS of your choice. Use the directions in the user guide in subsection 2.2. This should get you to a stable BIOS you can then make changes in, as required (can't comment on that as well as others here can). You might do this with only two of four DRAM sticks to get started, loaded into the A2 and B2 slots.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> The thing is, it doesn't put the strain on the CPU at all.
> 
> It puts the strain on the Data Fabric interconnects. The 16 threads on an R7 accessing the memory combined with the PCIe load to the Graphics card, bottleneck the data fabric and does not allow the CPU to process as much data as it needs for the top framerates. That is exacerbated if the Ram speeds are low and/or timings are loose. Things are improving now that better memory support has arrived and ram speeds are getting faster and timings are being made tighter.
> 
> Take a look at any of the youtube side by side comparison reviews and look at how low the Ryzen CPU utilization is during gaming runs. The bottleneck is basically strangling the performance of the CPU and as a result It correlates to the lower frame rates, compared to the Intel platforms on the comparison runs. Turning off SMT reduces the CPU loads because of reduced demands for memory access
> 
> R5 1600 with only 12 threads also performs about the same as any of the R7 chips in gaming tests.


while i agree with you there is a reducing point where after a certain point this will not make that much of a difference.
as soon as you go past 1080 this dwindles to nothing (depending on the game)while cpu intensive games that rely on high speeds will suffer the rest will be gpu bound and as has been shown the majority of games do not show a difference really between these ryzen and the intels.

memory speed at those levels also does not show that much of an improvement. its there but nowhere near as significant.
turning off smt also has been shown to have no real significant effect on games only the few badly coded ones.

and as for mine i am happy with it.

this is with 2933 14 14 14 34 1t
if i could get 3466 or 3600 i,m sure they would improve but by how much...

and if someone wants to throw in some actual game benchmarks i am all ears








i tested ark survival the other day(one of the most piss poor implementations of UE4 out there....years after launch and still no dx12) and it showed improvements with my ryzen over the 6700k at 4.5 but not by much why because its cap








on the other hand UT4 showed a 20 percent improvement using this cpu over the [email protected] and that was also using 3200 speed ram

diablo 3..yeah shutup i still like it







at 4k with a fury x also a good 10 percent improvement PLUS i could happily rip a dvd with handbrake at the same time i was playing and suffer a very minimal loss and no hitching....i tried that with the 6700k and it was totally unplayable.

my point on all that is the cpu utilization is not peaked like the intels and there fore leaves room for other things and while that *might* reduce the overall score it does make the computer more usable so therefore i see that as a good thing not a bad thing.

the same can be said for the x99 platform they were always done by the i7/i5's in games pretty much for the same reason they were underutilised and slower core speeds and that is a different architecture.

so to sum up.
yes the fabric is important yes ram speed is tied to it directly so of course the faster the better BUT at what cost.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> @Benus74 lm-sensors for C6H continued ...
> ...
> 
> Well, the "sensors" command works. I doubt that most of those voltages are correct. But that is not my primary interest. The temps seem somewhat lacking. Maybe temp1 is a non-20C off-setted measurement somewhere close to or within the CPU. If so, then that may be sufficient for CPU loading experimentation. Experiments to follow.


Observing temp1 vs. the GPU temp in psensors vs. the core frequency applets in my upper tray suggests a couple of things about temp1. It is connected to the CPU. It seems realistic. Its spikiness suggests that it has very low thermal inertia. I suspect from the temp behavior vs. the core frequency applets that temp1 is closer to one core rather than seeing an average of all cores. The other temp sensors listed are somewhere that doesn't get very warm under my present testing conditions. Only one of them rose even a little with stress testing.

With stressapptest, all the cores run at 3.8 GHz, and the CPU gets to about 58C under the Noctua D15 cooler as configured in my open case. I can also get this temperature running Superposition. Valley however, only uses one core at a time -- the core with max frequency jumps around -- and temp1 is somewhat lower on the average.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsteveol*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> After a few weeks of our build running good, I performed a restart and it went into "BIOS Updating" which semi-bricked the motherboard. It would start to boot and stop at code 61. I would never see a POST screen. I then tried to do the BIOS flashback with BIOS ver 1201. It seemed to take this new BIOS, however I'm stuck at the POST screen with code 0d. I get the "Press DEL or F2 to enter BIOS", but it won't take any keyboard input (tried 3 keyboards in various USB ports).
> 
> I've done some searching in this thread, however I have not been able to find a valid conclusion (in the now 1880+ pgs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Is there a somewhat proven way to possibly get it out of this state? We can try to RMA the board if needed and if that is the only solution, that is ok, but I would like to try to resolve if possible.
> 
> For some background, we have the C6H with an 1800X and 64GB of G.SKILL Flare X Series (newegg link below). We are not overclocking currently. We planned to after we had this running stable for a few weeks (funny). This build is being used to test out an AMD based server build. We currently have two i7-6950x builds and were wanting to compare the perf/cost ratio for future servers. This build was running fine until the BIOS update happened on it's own.
> 
> Just looking for a solution as we would like to use this to offload some of the other servers.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. I'm mainly just looking for someone who possibly has followed this from the beginning and knows where or what to search on. I've done some searching on the error codes and some general phrasing, but it just seems to give a bunch of posts that are hard to read out of context. I will try to start from the beginning to see if I can find a solution.
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> RAM Link
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232538


apart from the other suggestions i would pull the ram out start the computer turn it off put one stick in and start again if still no luck pull the cpu out and weird as it sounds start the computer shut it down and put the cpu back in.

i have had luck doing those steps with other computers that refused to play but good luck with it.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> Sad news for me, after trying various other configurations to try to get full stability with my CPU OC and RAM, I think that both together just won't work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put my CPU down to 3.8Ghz (was 3.9) and everything was looking great, so I started an HCI memtest just to see if I could beat the %3000 from you @gupsterg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but then after a bit more than %340 screen went dark and PC rebooted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No post code, no WHEA errors, no event in windows logs, CPU temp was never above 60°C so not a problem, CPU volts never came below 1.319V, so really I don't know what happened.
> I've then started same test again with no change to my config, but keeping HWinfo logging every 500ms into a CSV file, so this time at least I can maybe see something weird happening before the reboot.
> 
> One thing I'm noticing on the new run (already at %250) is that my VCore went up to *1.482V*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My offset is +0.2 for now as I didn't want the CPU to be the issue (hence putting a lower OC to test memory)
> 
> Before that I could run 1h of y-cruncher stress test, 5B y-cruncher calculation with no issue at all.
> 
> I'm not sure if I should give more volts to the memory which is current set at 1.37V, or to the SOC that is at 1.15V right now...
> I guess I'll do 1 notch more on RAM and see if that's better, and if not then one notch on SOC.
> 
> Do you guys have other suggestion?


Black Screen is a common thing when VCore is slightly less where the chip need it to be. 0.025 more VCore may fix that.

Y-Cruncher will take a while to get the system into this kind of an issue. Prime is faster, so is Realbench, and AIDA64 Cache only Test. IBT may need more than that.


----------



## lsteveol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Did you reset the BIOS after flashing the new BIOS? The reset button in the I/O area. If that does not help, then disconnect the power and hit the start button to discharge and pop the CMOS-battery out for an hour. See if that resets the BIOS.


Did BIOS flashback, then clear CMOS (which I assume is what you're asking?). I did remove the CMOS battery, however I did only leave it out for a few mins. I can try it for an hour tomorrow when I'm back in the office.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> What BIOS were you running when this happened?
> Did you run at any time the Asus Aura software, or its G.Skill counterpart?
> Under these circumstances, it is best to clear the BIOS CMOS (button that stays lit at the back) and, with the power supply connected to power, switch on, but PC off, flashback the BIOS of your choice. Use the directions in the user guide in subsection 2.2. This should get you to a stable BIOS you can then make changes in, as required (can't comment on that as well as others here can). You might do this with only two of four DRAM sticks to get started, loaded into the A2 and B2 slots.


I'm afraid to say I do not know the BIOS version we were running when this first happened. It would have been whatever was preloaded on the board from the factory. We built it and it was stable so did not want to change until we started overclocking. We didn't do any research as we weren't at that state. We did actually run Asus Aura (because the rainbow effect with the water cooler that was all red killed my OCD). I could have dealt with changing colors better than a dead board.

I did perform the BIOS flashback as per section 2.2. Now I am wondering however, is it worth trying an older version(s) until I get something working?


----------



## MuddyPaws




----------



## R71800XSS

Hello again.

I would like anybody can explain me what temps is CPU R71800X on blue color (red in graphics) on hwinfo below Asus because it is diferent to CPU (tcl) and CPU (die)=tcl+20 offset...and what are temp 4, 5 and 6?


Spoiler: Warning: show graphics about this...!







I show some graphs of the r71800x where the relationship between voltage, consumption (watts) and cpu speed, in case someone is worth something, although by the way my chip is not gold, it's real.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> while i agree with you there is a reducing point where after a certain point this will not make that much of a difference.
> as soon as you go past 1080 this dwindles to nothing (depending on the game)while cpu intensive games that rely on high speeds will suffer the rest will be gpu bound and as has been shown the majority of games do not show a difference really between these ryzen and the intels.
> 
> memory speed at those levels also does not show that much of an improvement. its there but nowhere near as significant.
> turning off smt also has been shown to have no real significant effect on games only the few badly coded ones.
> 
> and as for mine i am happy with it.
> 
> this is with 2933 14 14 14 34 1t
> if i could get 3466 or 3600 i,m sure they would improve but by how much...
> 
> and if someone wants to throw in some actual game benchmarks i am all ears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tested ark survival the other day(one of the most piss poor implementations of UE4 out there....years after launch and still no dx12) and it showed improvements with my ryzen over the 6700k at 4.5 but not by much why because its cap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the other hand UT4 showed a 20 percent improvement using this cpu over the [email protected] and that was also using 3200 speed ram
> 
> diablo 3..yeah shutup i still like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at 4k with a fury x also a good 10 percent improvement PLUS i could happily rip a dvd with handbrake at the same time i was playing and suffer a very minimal loss and no hitching....i tried that with the 6700k and it was totally unplayable.
> 
> my point on all that is the cpu utilization is not peaked like the intels and there fore leaves room for other things and while that *might* reduce the overall score it does make the computer more usable so therefore i see that as a good thing not a bad thing.
> 
> the same can be said for the x99 platform they were always done by the i7/i5's in games pretty much for the same reason they were underutilised and slower core speeds and that is a different architecture.
> 
> so to sum up.
> yes the fabric is important yes ram speed is tied to it directly so of course the faster the better BUT at what cost.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZS2XHcQdqA

Up to 3200 there is clear improvement in FPS. Even to 3600 there is improvement. Infinity fabric does a lot for Ryzen compared to Intel. Although if you can also get tighter timings, its the best of both worlds.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> Hello again.
> 
> I would like anybody can explain me what temps is CPU R71800X on blue color (red in graphics) on hwinfo below Asus because it is diferent to CPU (tcl) and CPU (die)=tcl+20 offset...and what are temp 4, 5 and 6?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: show graphics about this...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I show some graphs of the r71800x where the relationship between voltage, consumption (watts) and cpu speed, in case someone is worth something, although by the way my chip is not gold, it's real.


If I remember it right, ASUS engineers did place several sensors in the socket area to get an accurate/better readings of the temperature to estimate the CPU temperature. And this is what you see when you have CPU (socket) = temp. 4 = temp. 5 = temp. 6

As for the graphs, they show that the CPU is thermal limited when looking at the orange graph that takes off around 120W, and I think there is where your cooler kicks in. You could generate better graph by setting the cooling to max from the start, and I think this will show a better graph.The blue graph looks almost linear, which means the voltage limit is not yet met.

This is how I read your results. Good job by the way.









Edit: Wattage correction.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> If I remember it right, ASUS engineers did place several sensors in the socket area to get an accurate/better readings of the temperature to estimate the CPU temperature. And this is what you see when you have CPU (socket) = temp. 4 = temp. 5 = temp. 6
> 
> As for the graphs, they show that the CPU is thermal limited when looking at the orange graph that takes off around 120W, and I think there is where your cooler kicks in. You could generate better graph by setting the cooling to max from the start, and I think this will show a better graph.The blue graph looks almost linear, which means the voltage limit is not yet met.
> 
> This is how I read your results. Good job by the way.


Yes, I think the same thing. 3900 Mhz is unstable and I do not want to increase the voltage near the limit of 1.42 volts, due mainly to the T ° that rises to peaks of 96ºC (tcl). Both my case (little ventilation) and my cooler is not enough for it. (Note: My cooler support 140 w TDP).

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZS2XHcQdqA
> 
> Up to 3200 there is clear improvement in FPS. Even to 3600 there is improvement. Infinity fabric does a lot for Ryzen compared to Intel. Although if you can also get tighter timings, its the best of both worlds.


oh why did you make me watch that hobbit








i have seen that before and it only sums up what i said diminishing returns.

i just came across this review of the bisotar mini itx board(not a bad little board...pun intended.
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/75458-biostar-x370gtn-itx-am4-motherboard-review-15.html

basically says the same thing and in games little to no difference between 2666 and 3200 of course a big difference between 2133.. but that's the same for the intel as well









i really think the actual speed of the cpu is more important and if you can get to 4.1 without blacking out the neighbourhood that's the best goal to aim for.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsteveol*
> 
> Did BIOS flashback, then clear CMOS (which I assume is what you're asking?). I did remove the CMOS battery, however I did only leave it out for a few mins. I can try it for an hour tomorrow when I'm back in the office.
> I'm afraid to say I do not know the BIOS version we were running when this first happened. It would have been whatever was preloaded on the board from the factory. We built it and it was stable so did not want to change until we started overclocking. We didn't do any research as we weren't at that state. We did actually run Asus Aura (because the rainbow effect with the water cooler that was all red killed my OCD). I could have dealt with changing colors better than a dead board.
> 
> I did perform the BIOS flashback as per section 2.2. Now I am wondering however, is it worth trying an older version(s) until I get something working?


try the stock 1002 bios from the website if you think you ahd an older one and tried flasher the newer agesa code done maybe that was the issue.

https://www.asus.com/au/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## Jpmboy

anyone have a link to the ryzen timing app? the 7z file I downloaded seems to be corrupted.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> anyone have a link to the ryzen timing app? the 7z file I downloaded seems to be corrupted.


You must use 7zip, not others (rar don´t work)...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> You must use 7zip, not others (rar don´t work)...


yeah - I got it from _7zip.org_.


----------



## mus1mus

I used winrar just fine.

Can I post that as an attachment?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I used winrar just fine.
> 
> Can I post that as an attachment?


not sure if the file type is allowed, just change it to .txt or zip it. my file keeps asking for a password?


----------



## mus1mus

The password is on the stilt's post.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/18200_100#post_26137022


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The password is on the stilt's post.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/18200_100#post_26137022


thanks bro. +1


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The password is on the stilt's post.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/18200_100#post_26137022
> 
> 
> 
> thanks bro. +1
Click to expand...

No worries bud. Will take a bit of time to dig it. I know. lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> No worries bud. Will take a bit of time to dig it. I know. lol


lol, I missed the not so secret password.


----------



## mus1mus

It happens.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It happens.


it's a bit quicker than memtweakit. (running a Boinc GPU compute so cpu is basically at 10%)
I was able to get RRD, RTP and FAW down last week (GSAT stable) before boinc'ing. 3466 with 130 bclk


----------



## mus1mus

I'd wanted to play around the CH6. But this K7 is killing my time. Been so long since I've had fun on this board.









Why the high tRCDWR?


----------



## elguero

I just went back to 1201 from 9945.

Yes I was able to run my Hynix trident z memory at its rated speed and timings but I would get random power cycles most often when I opened Microsoft Access.

I thought maybe my settings where unstable so I went to default settings and ran everything at stock and default settings, but I would still get this random power cycles.

So I flashed the bios back to 1201, I can't get the ram to run higher than 2400 MHz but the random power cycles are gone, I've been testing it for a few days and all runs great.

I really don't know what going on with 9945 but there is something strange going on with power delivery.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'd wanted to play around the CH6. But this K7 is killing my time. Been so long since I've had fun on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the high tRCDWR?


14 was throwing an error at about 1.5h into gsat... I need more time to tweak settings, but this kit is really not a good one for this platform.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'd wanted to play around the CH6. But this K7 is killing my time. Been so long since I've had fun on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the high tRCDWR?
> 
> 
> 
> 14 was throwing an error at about 1.5h into gsat... I need more time to tweak settings, but this kit is really not a good one for this platform.
Click to expand...











I am able to pull it down to minimum (8).

Need to test it longer than 2 hrs GSAT on Bash though. Left it running HCI and each instance had an error after after 1600%


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsteveol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Did you reset the BIOS after flashing the new BIOS? The reset button in the I/O area. If that does not help, then disconnect the power and hit the start button to discharge and pop the CMOS-battery out for an hour. See if that resets the BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> Did BIOS flashback, then clear CMOS (which I assume is what you're asking?). I did remove the CMOS battery, however I did only leave it out for a few mins. I can try it for an hour tomorrow when I'm back in the office.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> What BIOS were you running when this happened?
> Did you run at any time the Asus Aura software, or its G.Skill counterpart?
> Under these circumstances, it is best to clear the BIOS CMOS (button that stays lit at the back) and, with the power supply connected to power, switch on, but PC off, flashback the BIOS of your choice. Use the directions in the user guide in subsection 2.2. This should get you to a stable BIOS you can then make changes in, as required (can't comment on that as well as others here can). You might do this with only two of four DRAM sticks to get started, loaded into the A2 and B2 slots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm afraid to say I do not know the BIOS version we were running when this first happened. It would have been whatever was preloaded on the board from the factory. We built it and it was stable so did not want to change until we started overclocking. We didn't do any research as we weren't at that state. We did actually run Asus Aura (because the rainbow effect with the water cooler that was all red killed my OCD). I could have dealt with changing colors better than a dead board.
> 
> I did perform the BIOS flashback as per section 2.2. Now I am wondering however, is it worth trying an older version(s) until I get something working?
Click to expand...

In hindsight, it appears that C6H boards should only have been sold to those who promised to read this thread from the beginning, or at least from the point where whatever BIOS their board came with was announced.

The reasons I asked include: (a) EC corruption due to using a BIOS earlier than 0906 (check for a sticker on the connectors roughly in line with the X16 PCIe socket at the front edge of the board) and (b) DRAM corruption due to using RGB software. In the first case the board may be bricked and needs to be RMA'd; in the second the memory needs to be fixed, either by a do-it-yourself process or by RMA.


----------



## MuddyPaws

what is gsat please


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> what is gsat please


Google Stress App Test. Made by google to test memory.


----------



## h2323

So I loaded 9945

(had a stable system at 3200 since day one as I have vendor ram trident z 16gb 8gb sticks 14 cast.)

Now nothing, cant get it to boot to 3200. sucks..... Is this common?


----------



## seanp2k

9945 bios here allowed me to go beyond 3200mhz RAM stable: https://valid.x86.fr/943qkt

Using 4x F4-3200C14-8GTZ (32GB total) @14-14-14-34-69-1 . The only bad thing is that this BIOS tends to reset every cold boot...it boots to W10 login screen then goes black, and I have to hard power-cycle it, then get the "overclocking failed!" message. It'll be great once this is cleaned up for the stable release version.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> The thing is, it doesn't put the strain on the CPU at all.
> 
> It puts the strain on the Data Fabric interconnects. The 16 threads on an R7 accessing the memory combined with the PCIe load to the Graphics card, bottleneck the data fabric and does not allow the CPU to process as much data as it needs for the top framerates. That is exacerbated if the Ram speeds are low and/or timings are loose. Things are improving now that better memory support has arrived and ram speeds are getting faster and timings are being made tighter.
> 
> Take a look at any of the youtube side by side comparison reviews and look at how low the Ryzen CPU utilization is during gaming runs. The bottleneck is basically strangling the performance of the CPU and as a result It correlates to the lower frame rates, compared to the Intel platforms on the comparison runs. Turning off SMT reduces the CPU loads because of reduced demands for memory access
> 
> R5 1600 with only 12 threads also performs about the same as any of the R7 chips in gaming tests.
> 
> 
> 
> That depends on:
> 
> 1. How optimized a game it is for multi-core. The same is valid for programs.
> 2. The graphics card is not the bottleneck on that test. If the CPU can feed the graphics card up to 60 FPS but the graphics card can only process 30 FPS then the CPU utilization will be lower.
> 3. The game is not a DX11 Game that keeps hammering that 1-2 cores searching for that high IPC.
> 4. The game is not an Nvidia GameWork title that tessellate even the water under the ground (looking at you Crysis), which leads back to point 2.
> 
> I suggest you get a Ryzen system so you can share your results with us out of real testing.
> Thank you.
Click to expand...

1. That is only true to a point. The performance degradation only exists when there is a heavy graphics load combined with concurrent a heavy logic processing load. As evidenced in the Firestrike bench mark. Graphics and Physics results, running either the GPU or CPU in near isolation, is competitive with an equivalent Intel CPU. The Combined score, while it has improved over time with the improvements in memory support, is still lagging significantly behind an equivalent Intel CPU. The Physics load is absolutely multi cored and the Nvidia drivers, intercept the DX11 commands and while leaving the draw calls on the main core, distribute the rest of the load to different threads which is something that AMD drivers do not do and the reason why Nvidia always manages to beat AMD cards in dx11 comparisons, even though the AMD card may have a higher TFLOP rating.

2. The comment was in reply to a point about running something at 640x480. I don't think that there are any modern GPUs that will bottleneck that work load. That is especially true when the GPU is a 1080TI or Titan xp.

3. Fury X cards, like the higher end pascal cards are all stuck at around 6000-7000 range in the combined score on Ryzen if memory is installed and run with the standard xmp profiles even at 3200Mhz. Things improve on both GPU platforms with tighter memory timings and lower ram latencies

4. similar performance anomalies can be observed with Fury and Fury X cards running on Ryzen, when compared to an Intel platform with the same GPU. This is not a Radeon vs Pascal thing.

5. I see you also seem to favor sheep like thinking and appear to believe a brain with good IQ and eyes to make observations is pitiful and somehow living vicariously through the rest of the flock. Shame about that


----------



## h2323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2323*
> 
> So I loaded 9945
> 
> (had a stable system at 3200 since day one as I have vendor ram trident z 16gb 8gb sticks 14 cast.)
> 
> Now nothing, cant get it to boot to 3200. sucks..... Is this common?


Well I went back to 1201, beyond me why I could just enter 14 14 14 14 34 and get 3200 on every previous bios, now nothing no matter what I do on 9945.


----------



## seanp2k

My profile files if anyone wants to try to replicate my OC. I'm not claiming that it's incredible, just that it's stable for me above 3200mhz. I've been gaming on this for a few days with no crashes. It's above 4GHZ and vcore + RAM are 1.35v . These are the settings I used to get https://valid.x86.fr/943qkt .

Code:



Code:


>fciv.exe -both ryzen_1800x_3372_ram_seanp2k_profile
//
// File Checksum Integrity Verifier version 2.05.
//
                MD5                             SHA-1
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
20787cc0acef35f836c537e4c491132e 7ec19305897509e51919a6eefebc94485dd6a164 ryzen_1800x_3372_ram_seanp2k_profile\115bclk_3372ram.OC
35b91cffbbc590ff8a820473e057a2f0 d6edc90e88dc511f3c3c6a306a425e8422ef534f ryzen_1800x_3372_ram_seanp2k_profile\3375_115bclk_4ghz.CMO
15013c2c0afa875a0b573bb0ab7491c5 dd8333c9044081f64f392482368f3437fdaf4a5d ryzen_1800x_3372_ram_seanp2k_profile\3375_115_bios_4ghz_setting.txt
e33cb2b510f16ee79264e4760305a4aa ee0af0827ceda8a3e38363cc22d8fc25b41fac6b ryzen_1800x_3372_ram_seanp2k_profile\README.txt

 ryzen_1800x_3372_ram_seanp2k_profile.zip 6k .zip file


Hopefully this is helpful for someone.


----------



## aznsniper911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanp2k*
> 
> My profile files if anyone wants to try to replicate my OC. I'm not claiming that it's incredible, just that it's stable for me above 3200mhz. I've been gaming on this for a few days with no crashes. It's above 4GHZ and vcore + RAM are 1.35v . These are the settings I used to get https://valid.x86.fr/943qkt .
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> >fciv.exe -both ryzen_1800x_3372_ram_seanp2k_profile
> //
> // File Checksum Integrity Verifier version 2.05.
> //
> MD5                             SHA-1
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 20787cc0acef35f836c537e4c491132e 7ec19305897509e51919a6eefebc94485dd6a164 ryzen_1800x_3372_ram_seanp2k_profile\115bclk_3372ram.OC
> 35b91cffbbc590ff8a820473e057a2f0 d6edc90e88dc511f3c3c6a306a425e8422ef534f ryzen_1800x_3372_ram_seanp2k_profile\3375_115bclk_4ghz.CMO
> 15013c2c0afa875a0b573bb0ab7491c5 dd8333c9044081f64f392482368f3437fdaf4a5d ryzen_1800x_3372_ram_seanp2k_profile\3375_115_bios_4ghz_setting.txt
> e33cb2b510f16ee79264e4760305a4aa ee0af0827ceda8a3e38363cc22d8fc25b41fac6b ryzen_1800x_3372_ram_seanp2k_profile\README.txt
> 
> ryzen_1800x_3372_ram_seanp2k_profile.zip 6k .zip file
> 
> 
> Hopefully this is helpful for someone.


How do you like the 9945 bios for memory overclocking? Still on 0082 and i can boot into W10 with 3600 @CL14 with surfing web but couldn't get it to game stable.


----------



## alexthemans0527

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aylan1196*
> 
> My setup is running smooth 3466 on memory 8x32gb gszkillz and CPU 4.0 ghz I turned the memory to 3200 and it's all good no boot loop no black screen
> Running 9934 bios


G.Skill F4-3866C18D-16GTZR also works like a charm, stably running 3466 CL14-14-14-14-28 (3466 strap) in conjunction of my OCed Ryzen 1700 @4G on my C6H.


----------



## seanp2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznsniper911*
> 
> How do you like the 9945 bios for memory overclocking? Still on 0082 and i can boot into W10 with 3600 @CL14 with surfing web but couldn't get it to game stable.


It's more crashy on boot for me than 1107 was, but I have never had to do a CMOS clear like I had to on 1107. It seems much better at actually downclocking RAM to get itself booting vs 1107 which would just get stuck and need a power cycle, or when adjusting RAM profile speeds, occasionally needing a CMOS clear. However, 9945 still has trouble with cold boots; I typically get to the W10 login screen, then immediately get a black screen which necessitates a power cycle or two. It doesn't seem production-ready yet. IMO, wait for the next stable BIOS to show up on the official ASUS download page before upgrading unless you're having no good luck with RAM speeds right now. With BIOS 1107 that I was on before the jump to 9945, my RAM speeds were worse than with 0902 ( which ran at 3200mhz but with 2T cmd rate for me, but never any more: http://valid.x86.fr/mt3pjd ).

I don't have the patience right now to find the lower limits on timings. I'm sure someone else can do better than what I did, but it's fast enough for now and I'm reasonably satisfied until the next BIOS version.

RAM speeds really seem like a crapshoot right now, and it seems like I'm one of the luckier ones. I appreciate the efforts of ASUS to get this board to a stable place, and hopefully the next official BIOS with AGESA 1.0.0.6 will be there.


----------



## alexthemans0527

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> That depends on:
> 
> 1. How optimized a game it is for multi-core. The same is valid for programs.
> 2. The graphics card is not the bottleneck on that test. If the CPU can feed the graphics card up to 60 FPS but the graphics card can only process 30 FPS then the CPU utilization will be lower.
> 3. The game is not a DX11 Game that keeps hammering that 1-2 cores searching for that high IPC.
> 4. The game is not an Nvidia GameWork title that tessellate even the water under the ground (looking at you Crysis), which leads back to point 2.
> 
> I suggest you get a Ryzen system so you can share your results with us out of real testing.
> Thank you.


It is quite funny to see a hater/troll never getting (either buying or renting) a Ryzen platform, just using some random benchmark and results to speculate things without real evidences, and keep laughing at others.


----------



## wisepds

Can I run 32 Gb (8Gbx4) Trident z gtz Samsung b die 3200 cl14 with bios 9943 or 9945?
Now with 8x2 I have stable 3200 cl14, but I don't know if buy another 16gb...

Please help, I'm thinking to buy, but I'm not sure...


----------



## seanp2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Can I run 32 Gb (8Gbx4) Trident z gtz Samsung b die 3200 cl14 with bios 9943 or 9945?
> Now with 8x2 I have stable 3200 cl14, but I don't know if buy another 16gb...
> 
> Please help, I'm thinking to buy, but I'm not sure...


I'm running 32GB with 4x F4-3200C14-8GTZ : http://valid.x86.fr/mt3pjd and on 9945 even better speed: https://valid.x86.fr/943qkt

I posted my OC profile dumps in a previous post if you're interested. I'm not doing anything crazy, I probably just got lucky.


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanp2k*
> 
> I'm running 32GB with 4x F4-3200C14-8GTZ : http://valid.x86.fr/mt3pjd and on 9945 even better speed: https://valid.x86.fr/943qkt
> 
> I posted my OC profile dumps in a previous post if you're interested. I'm not doing anything crazy, I probably just got lucky.


Thank!!!! Yes, of course!


----------



## wisepds

Is safe 3400 mhz?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Not on this bios at least.
> 
> I have not seen the need to down clock the cpu, it still runs stable at 4.1 @ 1.393v, but then again I have never gone over 1.135v soc.
> 
> I could boot it at 3.8 @ 1.1v, but if soc is higher than cpu core it will not post. So maybe if I tried 3.8 @1.2v and soc at 1.18v I could post 3733.


Put it at that i was trying with maxed voltages 1.45++1.45+1.2 Tried Lower tried Different Dims and Super loose timings. Just NO GO


----------



## RiskO

@gupsterg,

okay. 4000% Coverage. 0 Errors. But i have forget to Disable BGS...

Restart Test

OK. It is enough








I was trying to set tRAS to 30 but it did not boot up. So i set tRAS to 32

*My Results*:



3466RiskO_setting.txt 19k .txt file


----------



## wisepds

what is best, 8x4 or 16x2?


----------



## gupsterg

In your screenie BGS is Disabled (BankGroupSwap), so no issue IMO. UEFI settings can be dumped as txt via Tool > Asus Overclocking Profile > Load/Save to USB > [CTRL+F2] . Txt will have all except AMD CBS menu settings.

+rep, thank you for share







. Damn nice result IMO







.


----------



## chakku

Anyone able to share their settings for getting dual rank & dual sided 2x16 Hynix kits to 2666 or higher?


----------



## RiskO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> In your screenie BGS is Disabled (BankGroupSwap), so no issue .


i have restart the Test








My first with Enable BGS was 4000%
Bios Setting.txt is up @post #18843


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RiskO*
> 
> @gupsterg,
> 
> okay. 4000% Coverage. 0 Errors. But i have forget to Disable BGS...
> 
> OK. It is enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to set tRAS to 30 but it did not boot up. So i set tRAS to 32
> 
> *My Results*:
> 
> 
> 
> 3466RiskO_setting.txt 19k .txt file


That's pretty damn good! I couldn't get that stable at all with my 4000MHz CL18 Trident Z. Even with high volts









Could it be because I'm running over 4GHz as well as trying to push the MEMCLK?


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> The thing is, it doesn't put the strain on the CPU at all.
> 
> It puts the strain on the Data Fabric interconnects. The 16 threads on an R7 accessing the memory combined with the PCIe load to the Graphics card, bottleneck the data fabric and does not allow the CPU to process as much data as it needs for the top framerates. That is exacerbated if the Ram speeds are low and/or timings are loose. Things are improving now that better memory support has arrived and ram speeds are getting faster and timings are being made tighter.
> 
> Take a look at any of the youtube side by side comparison reviews and look at how low the Ryzen CPU utilization is during gaming runs. The bottleneck is basically strangling the performance of the CPU and as a result It correlates to the lower frame rates, compared to the Intel platforms on the comparison runs. Turning off SMT reduces the CPU loads because of reduced demands for memory access
> 
> R5 1600 with only 12 threads also performs about the same as any of the R7 chips in gaming tests.
> 
> 
> 
> while i agree with you there is a reducing point where after a certain point this will not make that much of a difference.
> as soon as you go past 1080 this dwindles to nothing (depending on the game)while cpu intensive games that rely on high speeds will suffer the rest will be gpu bound and as has been shown the majority of games do not show a difference really between these ryzen and the intels.
> 
> memory speed at those levels also does not show that much of an improvement. its there but nowhere near as significant.
> turning off smt also has been shown to have no real significant effect on games only the few badly coded ones.
> 
> and as for mine i am happy with it.
> 
> this is with 2933 14 14 14 34 1t
> if i could get 3466 or 3600 i,m sure they would improve but by how much...
> 
> and if someone wants to throw in some actual game benchmarks i am all ears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tested ark survival the other day(one of the most piss poor implementations of UE4 out there....years after launch and still no dx12) and it showed improvements with my ryzen over the 6700k at 4.5 but not by much why because its cap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the other hand UT4 showed a 20 percent improvement using this cpu over the [email protected] and that was also using 3200 speed ram
> 
> diablo 3..yeah shutup i still like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at 4k with a fury x also a good 10 percent improvement PLUS i could happily rip a dvd with handbrake at the same time i was playing and suffer a very minimal loss and no hitching....i tried that with the 6700k and it was totally unplayable.
> 
> my point on all that is the cpu utilization is not peaked like the intels and there fore leaves room for other things and while that *might* reduce the overall score it does make the computer more usable so therefore i see that as a good thing not a bad thing.
> 
> the same can be said for the x99 platform they were always done by the i7/i5's in games pretty much for the same reason they were underutilised and slower core speeds and that is a different architecture.
> 
> so to sum up.
> yes the fabric is important yes ram speed is tied to it directly so of course the faster the better BUT at what cost.
Click to expand...

 Is this the end of the world?....of course it isn't. Neither is it an attack on AMD, it is only identifying an area of immaturity of the new architecture that if it can be fixed, you end up with a better platform with better longevity.

Are games still playable? Of course they are just not at the levels of the competition. The thing is, GPUs use DMA and all their instruction traffic is queuing at the memory controller high latency will have a direct impact on gpu performance. The gaming performance is not the whole story,it is only an easily visible symptom of an underlying performance issue.

That issue is also effecting things like the CPUs ability to rapidly compress data and impacting the increasing amount of virtualization being integrated into modern operating systems. The volume of those functions are going to continue to increase. It is something that is less visible but becoming central to the operation of new operating systems and graphics card architectures. Windows 10 memory compression and the virtualized memory addressing that WDDM 2.x drivers are now implementing are the core things that differentiate win10 from win7. Surprisingly enough, win 7 runs faster on a Ryzen platform.

I have never suggested that games were unplayable. I have only suggested that increasing memory bandwidth through increased frequency is not the whole solution to the performance deficit. Ryzen platforms will not even be able to provide full 132GB/s PCIe x16 bandwidth until you have memory running at 4133MT/s so the "pcie 3.0" spec is currently smoke and mirrors to a certain extent. There is something else going on that is causing CPU cycles to be wasted and not making used of the extra bandwidth the memory provides. It could be something that can be tuned out or it could be a basic design flaw in Ryzen and the way that the data fabric is connecting everything together.

Given the differences in architecture, I don't know which it is but I would prefer to approach it by investigating to find a solution based on the premise that it is not a flawed design and only accept that it is unfixable when all the different possibilities have been looked at properly rather than bury my head in the sand as seems to be the fashion by certain individuals in this forum.

The x99 platform also had issues when it was new too. I agree, it is not something that is unique to Ryzen. The thing is that x99 and z270 are the only current things that we have to compare them to. Intel has squeezed everything else out of the CPU platform space. I am certainly not trying to make it into a fanboy war.


----------



## 1usmus

Hi guys! I want to share with you the results








2*16 Gskill GVK 3200 but only work on 2933 ...
Advise what to do to squeeze more of it?

cachemem.png 149k .png file


----------



## Jesaul

I have right now a rig with 1600x 3.9 @ 1.4V. And my power meter shows 110W usage for the rig idle or around 170 cpu stressed.
I don't see voltage drops in idle. Is that normal?


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McBladder*
> 
> Thanks Yeah just wondering how to show my rig in the signature area... First time here.
> 
> 1800X
> C6H
> Bios 1201
> G.Skill TridentZ F4-3600C16D-16GTZ
> 
> It ran at 3600 Mhz and posted perfectly immediatelly. Everything worked fine... surfing, Photoshopping, saving, exporting, editing etc. but then gaming failed...


What I would suggest is that you search for your ramkit in this thread using the *Search This Thread* button on the top.
Then you can see what others have been able to run with it.
Also, I really suggest that you do a lot of memory stability testing to make sure your ram OC is good.

Have a look at this post it gives some nice information about how to start with memory OC on C6H: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/17500#post_26122676

About memory testing check this thread it does contain lot of good information about how to make sure your settings will stick on the long run: http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread

Your kit should be a Samsung BDie if I'm correct, and so, you should have some headroom to get some nice OC of it, but keep in mind that even with BIOS 9945, reaching 3600 is reserved to only a few people that managed a stable memory using the 3600 memory divider... so maybe you'll need to try with lower speeds for now if you want to be fully stable.

As @gupsterg mentioned a few posts after yours:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @RossiOCUK
> 
> Sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , accept on one thing .... the ggrrreennn stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> @Benus74
> 
> I'm on 2x 8GB. So I'm in an easier place than you, you with 4x 8GB is defo more work. So hat's off for persevering/shares
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . @finalheaven has posted some great results on his R7 1700 with same RAM setup, IIRC is on 3466MHz C16 2T with less than or equal to DDR 1.4V and SOC 1.1V.
> 
> Yeah I came to the same conclusion regarding being at 3333MHz for now. It's good place to be at and later AGESA may make attaining 3466MHz+ easier (hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). AGESA 1.0.0.6 has just been so *phenomenal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Fully powered off rig and up is not an issue no more. Booting from shutdown with power to PSU again no issues. And to top it off I'm +4% higher RAM MHz for 24/7 use than any previous UEFI and RAM timings are so much tighter than any previous UEFI, I visualise their in "skinny jeans"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I got one red team mod left to do. My SilverStone TJ06 case has blue power/hdd LED, now that won't do anymore on my "_Red Rebellion Rig_"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So it's time to order some LEDs and get the soldering iron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


So yeah... it's not yet all there, but we're getting there... soon or later will get *THE BIOS* that will make all kits go 3600+ with tight timings and no headaches








(we can always dream... can't we?)


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> @Benus74 lm-sensors for C6H continued ...
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ~ $ sensors
> asus-isa-0000
> Adapter: ISA adapter
> cpu_fan:        0 RPM
> 
> it8628-isa-0290
> Adapter: ISA adapter
> in0:          +0.78 V  (min =  +3.05 V, max =  +3.06 V)
> in1:          +0.76 V  (min =  +2.86 V, max =  +2.62 V)
> in2:          +2.20 V  (min =  +2.95 V, max =  +0.72 V)
> +3.3V:        +4.42 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +2.26 V)
> in4:          +0.64 V  (min =  +0.95 V, max =  +1.51 V)
> in5:          +0.54 V  (min =  +1.04 V, max =  +1.21 V)
> in6:          +1.00 V  (min =  +3.05 V, max =  +2.66 V)
> 3VSB:         +3.67 V  (min =  +2.64 V, max =  +2.28 V)
> Vbat:         +3.50 V
> +3.3V:        +3.67 V
> fan1:         659 RPM  (min =   25 RPM)
> fan5:           0 RPM  (min =   -1 RPM)  ALARM
> temp1:        +37.0°C  (low  = -10.0°C, high = -66.0°C)  sensor = thermistor
> temp2:        +26.0°C  (low  =  -2.0°C, high = +82.0°C)  sensor = thermistor
> temp3:        +27.0°C  (low  =  -2.0°C, high = -43.0°C)  sensor = thermistor
> temp4:        +27.0°C
> temp5:        +27.0°C
> temp6:        +27.0°C
> intrusion0:  ALARM
> 
> Well, the "sensors" command works. I doubt that most of those voltages are correct. But that is not my primary interest. The temps seem somewhat lacking. Maybe temp1 is a non-20C off-setted measurement somewhere close to or within the CPU. If so, then that may be sufficient for CPU loading experimentation. Experiments to follow.


Nice one








At least it gives us some idea of how hot the system goes, not perfect yet, but progress compare to what it was few weeks back.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Hi guys! I want to share with you the results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2*16 Gskill GVK 3200 but only work on 2933 ...
> Advise what to do to squeeze more of it?
> 
> cachemem.png 149k .png file


My G.skill Ripjaws V 3200 CL 16 set(2x16) will post and generally run at 3066 with a ProcODT of 80 and 2T(Geardown disabled), but I am not sure if it is fully stable. That is with 9943. I can even run it in 1T mode at 2933. Hynix M-die doesn't make it easy, does it?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> My G.skill Ripjaws V 3200 CL 16 set(2x16) will post and generally run at 3066 with a ProcODT of 80 and 2T(Geardown disabled), but I am not sure if it is fully stable. That is with 9943. I can even run it in 1T mode at 2933. Hynix M-die doesn't make it easy, does it?


I tried to do what you wrote, the system started at 3066 but on the test any care in an incomprehensible dream. But i use 9945 bios








At us it is simple 2rank memory, probably it is necessary to wait for new versions ...


----------



## Jesaul

1600x with G.Skill Trident Z F4-3200C14D-32GTZ runs on 9945 at 3200 CL14. I only needed to top up the boot voltage to 1.4 and ProcODT of 80.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesaul*
> 
> 1600x with G.Skill Trident Z F4-3200C14D-32GTZ runs on 9945 at 3200 CL14. I only needed to top up the boot voltage to 1.4 and ProcODT of 80.


you have b-die memory and working fine


----------



## Zamoldac

Did a *quick run* on 9945
Managed to get 3600 cl14 1t blender/ CB stable (1803 same settings no system tweaks).

Waiting for official bios to find 24/7 settings


----------



## Benus74

Damn... why is HCI memtest so slow when you've got 32G of memory to test ...
It's running for 17 hours already, and only got up to about %1800.

I really want to get it to the %3000 mark like some of you do, but it means probably another 10 hours at least...

Now the weird thing is that it's the exact same settings I'm running than the one that caused a reboot at the %340 mark yesterday...
How come yesterday it rebooted and today it seems to just work?

So far no error found from HCI memtest running 15 instances of 1800M each and one instance of 1900M.

I guess I won't be trying 3333MHz divider until tomorrow.

EDIT: and working from my old MBP seems so slow when you get used to the speed of Ryzen multi core...
Compiling my project there takes about 4 minutes and the mac is just unresponsive, when on my Ryzen it takes 1 minute and it's still all good, you don't feel it running.


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesaul*
> 
> I have right now a rig with 1600x 3.9 @ 1.4V. And my power meter shows 110W usage for the rig idle or around 170 cpu stressed.
> I don't see voltage drops in idle. Is that normal?


It seems to be, I've got a 1600X and it does the same. I've even set up custom P-states over than 0 and it still doesn't downvolt. It downclocks fine though. The other thing is, how are you overclocking and how did you set your voltage? I'm not even sure if the 1600X does voltages the same because when I use P-state OC the VID kinda stays at 0.988V but Vcore and Core voltage in HWinFO shows increases, but my idle voltage is higher than my load voltage somehow. Its quite confusing.


----------



## gupsterg

@Benus74

What I've sorta done is worked out a mean failure time from my failed results of tweaks to 3333MHz when tightening RAM timings. For me that's ~3hrs, so if a setup passes that I believe it to be sound, I may opt to go longer if I wish then. Perhaps do something similar. Then you could do a overnight run at your leisure to know all is sound. I've just knocked down tRAS and tFAW, so far ~3.5hrs in all good. As I won't be using PC until ~13:30 I'll let it crack on. I reckon I'll get one more set of tweaks in today for testing.

@Jesaul @ressonantia

In OP there is a bug report form. Fill that in with as much info and hopefully Elmor / [email protected] / Praz will pick up on this to either comment on solution or replicate in their labs if it's bug, etc, etc.


----------



## Jesaul

@ressonantia @gupsterg
Right now I use Ryzen Master to do CPU overclocking (voltage changes work fine, AMD balanced plan). But I will switch to p-state one today.


----------



## gupsterg

@Jesaul

NP







.

Just as added info, as a compare to you idle of 110W on power meter, my rig is:-

R7 1700 (3.8GHz PState 0 ~1.35V, PState 2 1.55GHz ~0.650V)
C6H
F4-3200C14D-16GTZ (3333MHz 1.375V)
Fury X
Intel 7260AC WiFi (GC-WB867D-I)
1x SSD
2x HDD (7.5k rpm)
1x ODD
4x 140mm fans (TY-143 ~600rpm idle)
1x 120mm fan (AC F12 PWM)
2x 92mm fan (AC F9 PWM)
Cherry MX Board 3.0
Logitech G700S
HyperX Cloud headphones
Asus MG279Q

Total rig with screen on at idle is ~95W, with screen off ~65W.


----------



## Jesaul

@gupsterg 110W is without monitor:
4hdd, 2 ssd, 1600x [email protected], 4 120mm coolers 6W total + 2 more on cpu, mouse, keyboard, headset, a few more devices.
On my old rig I got around 60 idle


----------



## gupsterg

I just added my GPU/WiFi card to list as well.

Does not read as you guys have down volting from watts at idle from wall plug power meter. So we can conclude it's not a read back issue of HWiNFO, etc.


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Benus74
> 
> What I've sorta done is worked out a mean failure time from my failed results of tweaks to 3333MHz when tightening RAM timings. For me that's ~3hrs, so if a setup passes that I believe it to be sound, I may opt to go longer if I wish then. Perhaps do something similar. Then you could do a overnight run at your leisure to know all is sound. I've just knocked down tRAS and tFAW, so far ~3.5hrs in all good. As I won't be using PC until ~13:30 I'll let it crack on. I reckon I'll get one more set of tweaks in today for testing.


Thanks gup, I've just stopped the test after 18h40m of run.
For me that sounds kind of stable, but then why did it reboot yesterday after only %340 ??
One thing that has changed is that I disabled swap file in windows before running test.

Maybe the swap file caused the problem? but I doubt as there was no page-in/out going on...

Anyway, I'll say it's stable, and now going to 3.9Ghz CPU with 3333MHz mem, wish me luck









EDIT: forgot to add image









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







EDIT2: amazing, just booted into windows using 3333 Divider and timings from @The Stilt... testing now


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Jesaul
> 
> NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Just as added info, as a compare to you idle of 110W on power meter, my rig is:-
> 
> R7 1700 (3.8GHz PState 0 ~1.35V, PState 2 1.55GHz ~0.650V)
> C6H
> F4-3200C14D-16GTZ (3333MHz 1.375V)
> Fury X
> Intel 7260AC WiFi (GC-WB867D-I)
> 1x SSD
> 2x HDD (7.5k rpm)
> 1x ODD
> 4x 140mm fans (TY-143 ~600rpm idle)
> 1x 120mm fan (AC F12 PWM)
> 2x 92mm fan (AC F9 PWM)
> Cherry MX Board 3.0
> Logitech G700S
> HyperX Cloud headphones
> Asus MG279Q
> 
> Total rig with screen on at idle is ~95W, with screen off ~65W.


Very strange result
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesaul*
> 
> @gupsterg 110W is without monitor:
> 4hdd, 2 ssd, 1600x [email protected], 4 120mm coolers 6W total + 2 more on cpu, mouse, keyboard, headset, a few more devices.
> On my old rig I got around 60 idle


Somehow many without a monitor







С6H + kraken x61 + 32gb g.skill + 1700 @3.8 + 1 HDD 3 TB + 1 240 SSD + 1070 @ 1974 + monitor 4k benq 3201 = 105~115


----------



## Benus74

Looks like a new AIDA64 beta is out 5.90.4251
I'll download and see if it fixes the erratic results when doing memory benchmark.

EDIT: here are release notes... not sure if that's going to give us anything more than previous beta:
Version: 5.90.4251 beta (Jun 06, 2017)
Release notes:
Display / GPU / Performance Cap Reason information
identification of Intel Core i9 (aka Skylake-X)
Intel Processor Number detection for Core i5-7640X
Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7-7740X, 7940X, 7960X
Intel Processor Number detection for Core i9-7920X, 7980XE
physical CPU information for Intel Skylake-X
fixed: physical CPU information for Intel Kaby Lake-X
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock 970A-G/3.1
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte AM4 Series
source here: https://www.aida64.com/downloads/OTkwNjlhMzA=

EDIT2: the erratic memory bench results are still there... got a run with 409.07 GB/s L3 Write, next at 131.33 GB/s
maybe a next version ... or maybe it's actually Ryzen showing some kind of instability?


----------



## ozzyo99

I've all but settled on 3.9 @ 1.375 LLC3, 3466C16 @ 1.39 with SOC 1.135.

I commend those wasting god knows how much time finding the absolute limits but in honesty much of this is wasted effort, we're still working with very rough and ready Beta UEFI and after spending a number of hours myself going down the road of absolutes I had an epiphany and realised I was firmly in the realm of diminishing returns.

Every release so far has fundamentally shifted the goalposts, the next release (hopefully a non-Beta 1006) will also change matters and negate the hours of fine tuning some people are piling in to this.

Not teaching people to suck eggs, nor wishing to discourage people but don't forget to enjoy the thing you've built


----------



## Nyxathid

A quick question, can we use the software that comes with the x62, CAM software, without ******* up the rams ? Im using the Trident Z RBG


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyxathid*
> 
> A quick question, can we use the software that comes with the x62, CAM software, without ******* up the rams ? Im using the Trident Z RBG


what do you mean?) CAM working only with nzxt products


----------



## Nyxathid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> what do you mean?) CAM working only with nzxt products


For exemple the Asus Aura corrupts the SPD if you are using the Trident Z RGB, and I was wondering if that would also happen on the NZXT software


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzyo99*
> 
> I've all but settled on 3.9 @ 1.375 LLC3, 3466C16 @ 1.39 with SOC 1.135.
> 
> I commend those wasting god knows how much time finding the absolute limits but in honesty much of this is wasted effort, we're still working with very rough and ready Beta UEFI and after spending a number of hours myself going down the road of absolutes I had an epiphany and realised I was firmly in the realm of diminishing returns.
> 
> Every release so far has fundamentally shifted the goalposts, the next release (hopefully a non-Beta 1006) will also change matters and negate the hours of fine tuning some people are piling in to this.
> 
> Not teaching people to suck eggs, nor wishing to discourage people but don't forget to enjoy the thing you've built


No eggs here, all this is part of the fun









Every few config trials, just go back to a working profile, enjoy few hours of game (or work) then start again from new settings









I kind of enjoy this tweaking to be honest... but maybe I'm *****


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyxathid*
> 
> For exemple the Asus Aura corrupts the SPD if you are using the Trident Z RGB, and I was wondering if that would also happen on the NZXT software


I use kraken x61 and conflicts did not notice








Does your pump work without noise? In which connector the water cooling is inserted?


----------



## gupsterg

@Benus74

I reckon the crash at ~340% with same settings may have been like say an undershoot of voltage at some point. Again only an opinion. As posted before, from reading a post by The Stilt Load Line Calibration is looser on AM4, link.

Usually the CPU in my rig needs ~+162mV for 3.8GHz with 3200MHz 14-14-14-14-34-1T and rest timings as UEFI decide. Now with tightened RAM and 3333MHz I've been rolling with ~+175mV, once I do finish all RAM tweaks I may see if the +~175mV can be reduced. But's not a big jump anyhow.

I had a scenario (posted recently with all the RAM stuff, see in my thread), where when x264 stopped running after a few seconds of idling the system just BSOD with code 124 on W10C. So assessed it as an undershoot destabilised rig.

We gotta look into the maths IMO, which I'm completely in the dark about. But this was one thing I viewed link.

So let's take your example of 1733MHz CL16.
Quote:


> True latency (ns) = clock cycle time (ns) x number of clock cycles (CL)
> 
> *clock cycle time (ns) = 1/(the speed your running your ram at/2)


So (1/(3466/2))x1000 = 0.577ns

0.577ns x CL16 = 9.232ns (True latency)

Then if you're using 1666MHz CL14, you'd be at true latency of 8.4ns.

So you'd have lost ~3-4% RAM/DF MHz but gained ~9-10% drop in latency.

Now how the other timings fit in to this, to get what we see in AIDA64, god knows







.


----------



## Nyxathid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I use kraken x61 and conflicts did not notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does your pump work without noise? In which connector the water cooling is inserted?


Mine arrives on Friday.. But Im having some issues with NZXT and the Retailer, because the retailer told me that it wouldnt ship with Am4 bracket and that I need to purchase myself one, but I already spent 170 Euros, im NOT going to buy a 10 euro piece that it SHOULD have come with the x62.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyxathid*
> 
> Mine arrives on Friday.. But Im having some issues with NZXT and the Retailer, because the retailer told me that it wouldnt ship with Am4 bracket and that I need to purchase myself one, but I already spent 170 Euros, im NOT going to buy a 10 euro piece that it SHOULD have come with the x62.











There is such a problem with the mount, I had a spare AM3 backplate from another cooling, otherwise the water will not be installed. And wait AM4 for a long time ...









Write please how to establish whether there is a pump noise or not


----------



## ozzyo99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyxathid*
> 
> A quick question, can we use the software that comes with the x62, CAM software, without ******* up the rams ? Im using the Trident Z RBG


Mine is OK. X62 and same RAM here.

Take a backup of your SPD first using the utility Elmor released.


----------



## Nyxathid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is such a problem with the mount, I had a spare AM3 backplate from another cooling, otherwise the water will not be installed. And wait AM4 for a long time ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Write please how to establish whether there is a pump noise or not


Can we use the AM3 backplate ??







I might have one








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzyo99*
> 
> Mine is OK. X62 and same RAM here.
> 
> Take a backup of your SPD first using the utility Elmor released.


Can you give me a link please ?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyxathid*
> 
> Can we use the AM3 backplate ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have one


Yea, crosshair has holes for AM3 and AM4. To get to it, you need to remove the AM4 mount


----------



## ozzyo99

Nope, you'll
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyxathid*
> 
> Can we use the AM3 backplate ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you give me a link please ?


Nope, mobile. Use search... It's magical!









'SPD Checker'


----------



## slinkeril

Having some weird issues,
My system will run solidly stable for a week or two then suddenly ill have issues surrounding "sleep, restart and shutdown"

The problem manifests itself by not sleeping restarting or shutting down, i get either d8 or 04, error on the Qcode display, and additinoally the power button loses functionality, in that i cannot long press to force shutdown.

A push of the case reset immediately brings a code 8, and after 30-45 seconds the board will start to reboot but very slowly and poorly.
Generally i will need to flip the PSU switch to recover. I dont have the text file output of my bios settings with me but im on 9943 2x8GB 3200Mhz 4.03Ghz
As ive mentioned the system is solidly stable for IBT and CB15, as well as gaming. Then this randomly occurs. I can get my bios setting later today

Any help would be excellent or experience with similar issues


----------



## blindrezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Use flashback and go back to 1201


FYI, flashed back to 1201 using Flashback. DRAM voltage problem solved. Did a regular flash to 9945, voltage changes to still work. Problem solved.

Thanks man.


----------



## MuddyPaws

colourful took ages though


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> Anyone able to share their settings for getting dual rank & dual sided 2x16 Hynix kits to 2666 or higher?


You can see my signature (setup) for Corsair 2x16 GB (Hynix M-die).


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blindrezo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Use flashback and go back to 1201
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, flashed back to 1201 using Flashback. DRAM voltage problem solved. Did a regular flash to 9945, voltage changes to still work. Problem solved.
> 
> Thanks man.
Click to expand...


----------



## Benus74

I'm so excited ... so far it's been more than 45 minutes of y-cruncher stress test using @The Stilt timings, and it seems rock solid on 3333MHz divider









To get there I've had to bump VDDR to 1.39V (maybe I could do a bit less... but I'll check this later







)

@lordzed83 here some y-cruncher screenie for you... I know you like them











Next step, wait for the 5 runs of y-cruncher to complete, then go for 1 hour GSAT, then run HCI until tomorrow morning...

@gupsterg aida seems to love those timings too











Finally got 50K+ on all memory scores... not sure why latency is still not below 70ns ... I guess I'll have to tweak more









Thanks @The Stilt for your timings, they work really great for me


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slinkeril*
> 
> Having some weird issues,
> My system will run solidly stable for a week or two then suddenly ill have issues surrounding "sleep, restart and shutdown"
> 
> The problem manifests itself by not sleeping restarting or shutting down, i get either d8 or 04, error on the Qcode display, and additinoally the power button loses functionality, in that i cannot long press to force shutdown.
> 
> A push of the case reset immediately brings a code 8, and after 30-45 seconds the board will start to reboot but very slowly and poorly.
> Generally i will need to flip the PSU switch to recover. I dont have the text file output of my bios settings with me but im on 9943 2x8GB 3200Mhz 4.03Ghz
> As ive mentioned the system is solidly stable for IBT and CB15, as well as gaming. Then this randomly occurs. I can get my bios setting later today
> 
> Any help would be excellent or experience with similar issues


How cold does it get when it is shutdown, sleep? Is it less than 20c?


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> Use the Ryzen Boost tool for cinebench-
> 
> For ram the settings i am using are really only stable for benching nothing more
> 
> For win 7 i will highly recommend reading this- http://www.overclock.net/t/555682/windows-7-setup-and-tweaking-guide-for-benchmarking


What do you call the *Ryzen Boost tool for cinebench*?
Is this some tool I can download somewhere?

In a sense I feel my PC should be able to score cinebench using my bios settings, but if I could go above the 1750 mark I would be very happy








It's kind of psychological right now because I'm at 1747 using the new timings for my memory OC








But damn... 3 more points would be nice to see just for once at least


----------



## ElmerF

9945 is not a stable bios. My board is now being RMAed, and you don't want to feel the pain of Asus "world class" customer support (it's horrendous). Stick with 1201 for now. My two cents.


----------



## Ex0cet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> I'm so excited ... so far it's been more than 45 minutes of y-cruncher stress test using @The Stilt timings, and it seems rock solid on 3333MHz divider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To get there I've had to bump VDDR to 1.39V (maybe I could do a bit less... but I'll check this later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> @lordzed83 here some y-cruncher screenie for you... I know you like them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next step, wait for the 5 runs of y-cruncher to complete, then go for 1 hour GSAT, then run HCI until tomorrow morning...
> 
> @gupsterg aida seems to love those timings too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got 50K+ on all memory scores... not sure why latency is still not below 70ns ... I guess I'll have to tweak more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @The Stilt for your timings, they work really great for me


Disable Gear Down and try CR2 for stability. Your latency will go down, but, so will your bandwidth a little.

You can try CR1 with Gear Down disabled too, but that will most likely crash with those higher frequencies.

Cheers.


----------



## slinkeril

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> How cold does it get when it is shutdown, sleep? Is it less than 20c?


I dont think so, its not that cold in the room


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0cet*
> 
> Disable Gear Down and try CR2 for stability. Your latency will go down, but, so will your bandwidth a little.
> 
> You can try CR1 with Gear Down disabled too, but that will most likely crash with those higher frequencies.
> 
> Cheers.


Ah yeah, thanks I didn't notice I've had GD enabled, I thought I've had it forced to disabled to be honest.
I'll wait for 1h GSAT to complete and then I'll disable and try all over again









My sticks always prefered 1T, so I think I'll stick to it









Thanks again


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesaul*
> 
> I have right now a rig with 1600x 3.9 @ 1.4V. And my power meter shows 110W usage for the rig idle or around 170 cpu stressed.
> I don't see voltage drops in idle. Is that normal?


Use this to overclock your CPU, and remember to disable *Core Performance Boost*:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/15480#post_26099563


----------



## lsteveol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> In hindsight, it appears that C6H boards should only have been sold to those who promised to read this thread from the beginning, or at least from the point where whatever BIOS their board came with was announced.
> 
> The reasons I asked include: (a) EC corruption due to using a BIOS earlier than 0906 (check for a sticker on the connectors roughly in line with the X16 PCIe socket at the front edge of the board) and (b) DRAM corruption due to using RGB software. In the first case the board may be bricked and needs to be RMA'd; in the second the memory needs to be fixed, either by a do-it-yourself process or by RMA.


With regards to the information, I pretty much agree. I've never had a board that I needed to upgrade the BIOS on for stability reasons when there was no overclocking involved.

I'm going to start an RMA with Asus, but before I do that, what is the method for "fixing the memory?"


----------



## aznsniper911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> EDIT2: the erratic memory bench results are still there... got a run with 409.07 GB/s L3 Write, next at 131.33 GB/s
> maybe a next version ... or maybe it's actually Ryzen showing some kind of instability?


Ah so it looks like I'm not the only one with this issue. Was running last night my 1800x at 4ghz and my ram at 3600 @c14, haven't had time to really tweak or make it stable for day to day, and noticed that too. Bumped up my vcore and vsoc a bit and it seems to happen less often.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsteveol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> In hindsight, it appears that C6H boards should only have been sold to those who promised to read this thread from the beginning, or at least from the point where whatever BIOS their board came with was announced.
> 
> The reasons I asked include: (a) EC corruption due to using a BIOS earlier than 0906 (check for a sticker on the connectors roughly in line with the X16 PCIe socket at the front edge of the board) and (b) DRAM corruption due to using RGB software. In the first case the board may be bricked and needs to be RMA'd; in the second the memory needs to be fixed, either by a do-it-yourself process or by RMA.
> 
> 
> 
> With regards to the information, I pretty much agree. I've never had a board that I needed to upgrade the BIOS on for stability reasons when there was no overclocking involved.
> 
> I'm going to start an RMA with Asus, but before I do that, what is the method for "fixing the memory?"
Click to expand...

Correct me if I'm wrong but last I saw you were getting 0d error and 64 GB of ram. That's a lot of ram. Before you RMA I would use USB BIOS Flashback and update the BIOS to 9945. Then try to start the system with one or two sticks of ram before hammering it with the full load.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> The x99 platform also had issues when it was new too. I agree, it is not something that is unique to Ryzen. The thing is that x99 and z270 are the only current things that we have to compare them to. Intel has squeezed everything else out of the CPU platform space. I am certainly not trying to make it into a fanboy war.


X99 + NVidia GPU driver leads to serious USB 3 dropouts. So one could argue that X99 still isn't refined.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsteveol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> In hindsight, it appears that C6H boards should only have been sold to those who promised to read this thread from the beginning, or at least from the point where whatever BIOS their board came with was announced.
> 
> The reasons I asked include: (a) EC corruption due to using a BIOS earlier than 0906 (check for a sticker on the connectors roughly in line with the X16 PCIe socket at the front edge of the board) and (b) DRAM corruption due to using RGB software. In the first case the board may be bricked and needs to be RMA'd; in the second the memory needs to be fixed, either by a do-it-yourself process or by RMA.
> 
> 
> 
> With regards to the information, I pretty much agree. I've never had a board that I needed to upgrade the BIOS on for stability reasons when there was no overclocking involved.
> 
> I'm going to start an RMA with Asus, but before I do that, what is the method for "fixing the memory?"
Click to expand...

First, follow Johan45's advice.

Method 1: Test devices in situ with Thaiphoon software (under Windows, at least) and look for errors. I don't run Windows and cannot give you a step-by-step description. If errors exist then a paid version of Thaiphoon can be used to rewrite the SPD.

Method 2: Find software linked in this forum by *elmore* that can read and rewrite the SPD. This also works within Windows.

For more detail, search the thread and read the messages.


----------



## lsteveol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but last I saw you were getting 0d error and 64 GB of ram. That's a lot of ram. Before you RMA I would use USB BIOS Flashback and update the BIOS to 9945. Then try to start the system with one or two sticks of ram before hammering it with the full load.


Yes 0d with 64GB of RAM. I removed two of the sticks as proposed in another post but didn't have any success.

Forgive me if it's somewhere obvious and I missed it, but where is the 9945 version of the BIOS? I looked on Page 1 of this thread and the main ASUS website, but did not see a ver 9945.

Thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ex0cet*
> 
> Disable Gear Down and try CR2 for stability. Your latency will go down, but, so will your bandwidth a little.
> 
> You can try CR1 with Gear Down disabled too, but that will most likely crash with those higher frequencies.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yeah, thanks I didn't notice I've had GD enabled, I thought I've had it forced to disabled to be honest.
> I'll wait for 1h GSAT to complete and then I'll disable and try all over again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sticks always prefered 1T, so I think I'll stick to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again
Click to expand...

@Ex0cet I'm kind of unsure of what does GD still, even after reading all the messages, but what's kind of weird is that with GD Disabled my AIDA memory throughput decreased compared to what it was when Enabled, but on the other side, my cinebench finally hit the 1750








Now I using 1T seems to boost the throughput but reduce latency, and my cinebench is lower.

Here are the details of the tests (the aida64 is average of 3 runs, and cinebench is best score out of 3):
- Memory Read (MB/s) - Memory Write (MB/s) - Memory Copy (MB/s) - Memory Latency (ns) - Cinebench
- GD Enabled 1T : 51888.33 - 51358.00 - 50526.00 - 71.1 - 1747
- GD Disabled 2T : 51273.00 - 49714.67 - 49676.33 - 70.3 - 1750
- GD Disabled 1T : 51870.67 - 51272.67 - 50514.67 - 71.2 - 1745

So with margin of error it seems that all those 3 setups are very similar.
In fact, I was rerunning GD Enabled 1T to capture some images to post here, and then I just bit all my scores, both on aida64 (52455 - 50305 - 49192 - 68.3) and cinebench (1751)

So I don't know yet which of the setup is better, but *GD Enabled 1T* is stable for me, so I'll stick to this I think.
I still need to do an HCI memtest run overnight to be 100% it's stable on the memory side, but well, it seems that I've already reached the best setup I can have with 9945.
I'll tweak more when a new BIOS is available (maybe soon







)

Thanks again for the tips.


Spoiler: Screenshots



*GD Enabled 1T*

*GD Disabled 2T*

*GD Disabled 1T*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



EDIT : fixed image for GD Enabled 1T


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsteveol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but last I saw you were getting 0d error and 64 GB of ram. That's a lot of ram. Before you RMA I would use USB BIOS Flashback and update the BIOS to 9945. Then try to start the system with one or two sticks of ram before hammering it with the full load.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes 0d with 64GB of RAM. I removed two of the sticks as proposed in another post but didn't have any success.
> 
> Forgive me if it's somewhere obvious and I missed it, but where is the 9945 version of the BIOS? I looked on Page 1 of this thread and the main ASUS website, but did not see a ver 9945.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the help.
Click to expand...

http://www.mediafire.com/file/2stmu39om14oa6b/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-9945.zip


----------



## kr77

1800x + crosshair vi is (everything factory default in bios) 1.55 + Volts normal in not OC mode? ( 1.35 1.40 1.45 1.50 1.55 1.56 ) monitoring software is ryzen software


----------



## madweazl

I was pretty fortunate early on with decent ram speeds but CL14 at anything over 3200 right now just seems out of the question and I'm running out of things to try. 3500C16 is no problem and has worked with every BIOS since 1002 but I cant get much higher than that either.


----------



## aldarund

Whats wrong with my setup, guys? Need some help..
1700
2x16 Samsung M378A2K43BB1-CPB
9943 ( 1201)
Even when i load optimized defaults [email protected] produce a errors from time to time
http://boinc.bakerlab.org/rosetta/result.php?resultid=920276913
- Unhandled Exception Record -
Reason: Access Violation (0xc0000005) at address 0x0132CEF9 read attempt to address 0x2B578000

HCI Memtest passed without errors with 600-700% coverage.
Prime95 also dont produce any errors for few hours.
Another strange thing - when i run OCCT it basically freeze system once every 10 minutes or so for 3-30 seconds ( doesn't happen with prime95). Mouse dont move, keyboard dont press , although sound from background browser still coming fine until unfreeze moment. Is it a normal behavior? Same happened with techpowerup memtest during bitpattern test, although much worse e.g. 2-3 minutes freeze, then unfreeze and still no errors in TPU. Its reproducible pretty easy, although it can be 1-20 sec freezes. One time when i hit stop windows bsod with video_sheduler_internal_error..
Tried to flash 1201 bios - still same behaviour regarding freezes
I though this behaviour was due to overclock but like i said its same with optimized defaults... Any ideas what exactly is wrong ? Faulty memory? Or mb? or cpu? or smthing else?


----------



## RossiOCUK

It seems for me that using dividers over 3200 require a bump in VCORE to stabilise. Has anyone else come across this? Is this the start of the limitations of the chip I'm seeing?

I've also noticed increased DRAM voltage (above 1.4v) actually destabilises. By that I mean that I've seen HCI fail quicker.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aldarund*
> 
> Whats wrong with my setup, guys? Need some help..
> 1700
> 2x16 Samsung M378A2K43BB1-CPB
> 9943 ( 1201)
> Even when i load optimized defaults [email protected] produce a errors from time to time
> http://boinc.bakerlab.org/rosetta/result.php?resultid=920276913
> - Unhandled Exception Record -
> Reason: Access Violation (0xc0000005) at address 0x0132CEF9 read attempt to address 0x2B578000
> 
> HCI Memtest passed without errors with 600-700% coverage.
> Prime95 also dont produce any errors for few hours.
> Another strange thing - when i run OCCT it basically freeze system once every 10 minutes or so for 3-30 seconds ( doesn't happen with prime95). Mouse dont move, keyboard dont press , although sound from background browser still coming fine until unfreeze moment. Is it a normal behavior? Same happened with techpowerup memtest during bitpattern test, although much worse e.g. 2-3 minutes freeze, then unfreeze and still no errors in TPU. Its reproducible pretty easy, although it can be 1-20 sec freezes. One time when i hit stop windows bsod with video_sheduler_internal_error..
> Tried to flash 1201 bios - still same behaviour regarding freezes
> I though this behaviour was due to overclock but like i said its same with optimized defaults... Any ideas what exactly is wrong ? Faulty memory? Or mb? or cpu? or smthing else?


Its normal to ahve them freezes i had it on 2500k 5820k and still got it at 1700x. I assume You are on NV ??

That error is not normal tho


----------



## Naeem

i am getting 39000Mb/s ram speed with 2666mhz ram and 41000Mb/s with 2933mhz i have 4 x 8 hynix g skill ram what i am doing wrong ?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> i am getting 39000Mb/s ram speed with 2666mhz ram and 41000Mb/s with 2933mhz i have 4 x 8 hynix g skill ram what i am doing wrong ?


4 x 8 hynix g skill ram
^ this

I assume u are on 8845 bios running them at 1.4 volts with soc of 1.1 ?? Wha timings u using ??

In other news since at 3472cl14 new kit gives 1 errpr (1 bank always same one) Started to mess around with CL16 to see where can i take it error free and atm testing

3530mhz with this i was able tog et my cpu oc up 6mhz sp










And decided to buy pro version of HCI cause I can run is as low prio while gaming


----------



## aldarund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Its normal to ahve them freezes i had it on 2500k 5820k and still got it at 1700x. I assume You are on NV ??
> 
> That error is not normal tho


NV - nvidia? Nope. Or what?
So its normal to have 1-150sec full pc freezes ( mouse dont even move) during TPU MemTest?


----------



## Zioa

http://s1195.photobucket.com/user/Zio111/media/cachemem1.png.html
http://s1195.photobucket.com/user/Zio111/media/cachemem2.png.html

http://s1195.photobucket.com/user/Zio111/media/ryzen timing.jpg.html
Ryzen 1600
It is normal the difference between ryzen 7 and ryzen 5 ??


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aldarund*
> 
> NV - nvidia? Nope. Or what?
> So its normal to have 1-150sec full pc freezes ( mouse dont even move) during TPU MemTest?


That´s not normal. You have 2x16GB RAM, try BIOS 9945 see if that helps you. Otherwise something in your system causes those freezes, and it could also be a software.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aldarund*
> 
> NV - nvidia? Nope. Or what?
> So its normal to have 1-150sec full pc freezes ( mouse dont even move) during TPU MemTest?


Maybe not 2 minutes but freezes ye. Do You have NVMe and windows 10 creators ??


----------



## aldarund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Maybe not 2 minutes but freezes ye. Do You have NVMe and windows 10 creators ??


Yes, NVMe and Win 10 1703 ( 15063.332 ) ( whatever is in slow ring right now) , so yes. Also 2 sata ssd and 2 ide hdd








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> That´s not normal. You have 2x16GB RAM, try BIOS 9945 see if that helps you. Otherwise something in your system causes those freezes, and it could also be a software.


Fresh windows install, installed not much new things..


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> That´s not normal. You have 2x16GB RAM, try BIOS 9945 see if that helps you. Otherwise something in your system causes those freezes, and it could also be a software.


i have had similar freezes but only a second or two and generally only when running cinebench but i cannot rule out other programmes having the hitch.
what i found was it was the vcore was a touch too low. Not low enough to crash but low enough t cause pause. Bump it a touch and see if it helps if not bumps SOC a tiny bit and see(this never had any effect for me though)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zioa*
> 
> http://s1195.photobucket.com/user/Zio111/media/cachemem1.png.html
> http://s1195.photobucket.com/user/Zio111/media/cachemem2.png.html
> 
> http://s1195.photobucket.com/user/Zio111/media/ryzen timing.jpg.html
> Ryzen 1600
> It is normal the difference between ryzen 7 and ryzen 5 ??


not sure what you are asking here...if it is in relation to the slight variance between those results then yes run the test...ot any test really 5 times and the majority will be different i think it has to do with Skynet neural net


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Any reason why that python script for changing pstates would not work on a asus b350? Other than ofcourse counting clocks voltages. Does the memory hex locations the same across the boards id assume as much but not sure. looking to modify for some of us lowers


----------



## nersty

I'm wondering if these OC results are normal or if I am just missing something big.

BIOS:1002 (only one where I can consistently cold boot with 3200 ram).
CPU: 1800X
ram: 8GBx2 samsung b @ 3200 .95V soc, 1.35vram
Max temp: 55C.

I can do 3.95Ghz @ 1.319V (under load) with no issues. I've been running this for weeks and passed hours of p95, realbench, aida64, general use and gaming.
At 4Ghz 1.325 results in a black screen after about 10 minutes, but no WHEA errors till that point. I had to bump the voltage up to 1.425 (under load) to get 4Ghz stable (with no WHEA errors). The WHEA errors show up after about 5 minutes up till 1.425V.
That seems a little crazy that I need over .1V to go 50Mhz.

Is there something major I am missing or do I just have an unlucky chip?


----------



## Zioa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> i have had similar freezes but only a second or two and generally only when running cinebench but i cannot rule out other programmes having the hitch.
> what i found was it was the vcore was a touch too low. Not low enough to crash but low enough t cause pause. Bump it a touch and see if it helps if not bumps SOC a tiny bit and see(this never had any effect for me though)
> not sure what you are asking here...if it is in relation to the slight variance between those results then yes run the test...ot any test really 5 times and the majority will be different i think it has to do with Skynet neural net


ryzen 7
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/18880#post_26146888

ryzen 7
L1 cache read 968 GB/s copy 968GB/s
L2 cache read 902 GB/s copy 819GB/s

ryzen 5
L1 cache read 708 GB/s copy 708GB/s
L2 cache read 659 GB/s copy 578GB/s

big difference
It is normal the difference between ryzen 7 and ryzen 5 ??


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nersty*
> 
> I'm wondering if these OC results are normal or if I am just missing something big.
> 
> BIOS:1002 (only one where I can consistently cold boot with 3200 ram).
> CPU: 1800X
> ram: 8GBx2 samsung b @ 3200 .95V soc, 1.35vram
> Max temp: 55C.
> 
> I can do 3.95Ghz @ 1.319V (under load) with no issues. I've been running this for weeks and passed hours of p95, realbench, aida64, general use and gaming.
> At 4Ghz 1.325 results in a black screen after about 10 minutes, but no WHEA errors till that point. I had to bump the voltage up to 1.425 (under load) to get 4Ghz stable (with no WHEA errors). The WHEA errors show up after about 5 minutes up till 1.425V.
> That seems a little crazy that I need over .1V to go 50Mhz.
> 
> Is there something major I am missing or do I just have an unlucky chip?


There is someone here that cant do 3950 with 1800x so u are not that ubnlucky. For my daily [email protected] i need pump 1.439 on llc2 to be stable for perspective


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> X99 + NVidia GPU driver leads to serious USB 3 dropouts. So one could argue that X99 still isn't refined.


running two x99 boards here with 2 TXPs on one and 2 TXps on the other (R5E and R5E-10) never had a USB 3 dropout.
lol- fake news.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> @Benus74 lm-sensors for C6H continued ...
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ~ $ sensors
> asus-isa-0000
> Adapter: ISA adapter
> cpu_fan:        0 RPM
> 
> it8628-isa-0290
> Adapter: ISA adapter
> in0:          +0.78 V  (min =  +3.05 V, max =  +3.06 V)
> in1:          +0.76 V  (min =  +2.86 V, max =  +2.62 V)
> in2:          +2.20 V  (min =  +2.95 V, max =  +0.72 V)
> +3.3V:        +4.42 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +2.26 V)
> in4:          +0.64 V  (min =  +0.95 V, max =  +1.51 V)
> in5:          +0.54 V  (min =  +1.04 V, max =  +1.21 V)
> in6:          +1.00 V  (min =  +3.05 V, max =  +2.66 V)
> 3VSB:         +3.67 V  (min =  +2.64 V, max =  +2.28 V)
> Vbat:         +3.50 V
> +3.3V:        +3.67 V
> fan1:         659 RPM  (min =   25 RPM)
> fan5:           0 RPM  (min =   -1 RPM)  ALARM
> temp1:        +37.0°C  (low  = -10.0°C, high = -66.0°C)  sensor = thermistor
> temp2:        +26.0°C  (low  =  -2.0°C, high = +82.0°C)  sensor = thermistor
> temp3:        +27.0°C  (low  =  -2.0°C, high = -43.0°C)  sensor = thermistor
> temp4:        +27.0°C
> temp5:        +27.0°C
> temp6:        +27.0°C
> intrusion0:  ALARM
> 
> Well, the "sensors" command works. I doubt that most of those voltages are correct. But that is not my primary interest. The temps seem somewhat lacking. Maybe temp1 is a non-20C off-setted measurement somewhere close to or within the CPU. If so, then that may be sufficient for CPU loading experimentation. Experiments to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least it gives us some idea of how hot the system goes, not perfect yet, but progress compare to what it was few weeks back.
Click to expand...

On restart, psensor didn't know about these values to plot; I had to modprobe-force again and call sensors again. (Not sure without more testing what the minimum startup command can be.) I guess I'll have to stick a bash script in some startup location.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74 in response to kaseki*
> 
> ...
> Have you tried this tool for reporting memory latency on linux? https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intelr-memory-latency-checker
> It says it's compatible with linux.
> 
> I'll try it on my ubuntu tomorrow morning and report. ...


I have tested it this evening on my Ryzen Linux Mint 18.1 build. I get 72.9 ns in the first results group. Memory speeds are lower than expected -- low 40ks. I don't know enough yet to make sense of all the results, or even be sure which of the two executables is the correct one to use. At least it didn't refuse to work with AMD.









Thanks again for your suggestions.


----------



## alexthemans0527

As someone
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexthemans0527*
> 
> G.Skill F4-3866C18D-16GTZR also works like a charm, stably running 3466 CL14-14-14-14-28 (3466 strap) in conjunction of my OCed Ryzen 1700 @4G on my C6H.


As someone requested the SPD data of G.Skill Trident Z RGB F4-3866C18D-16GTZR, I post it below, and hope it is useful for all of you. But, use it at your own risk.



F4-3866C18-8GTZRSPDData.zip 1k .zip file


And, here I post my current 24/7 DDR4 timings @3466 and its AIDA64 benchmark result:


----------



## Naeem

i was stable at 3.9ghz with 1.36v and than i added Samsung 960 evo and re-installed windows now i get instant crash error 8 on 1.36v if i run cinebench


----------



## frellingfahrbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nersty*
> 
> Is there something major I am missing or do I just have an unlucky chip?


If you didn't already play with LLC, you could try lower voltage and compensate with e.g. LLC2 to see if that keeps it stable. My R7 behaves somewhat similarly, I can do [email protected] + LLC2 but for 4000 I would have needed to go over 1.425.

At least with some chips there seems to be a threshold after which even small speed gains require disproportionately large voltage increases.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zioa*
> 
> ryzen 7
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/18880#post_26146888
> 
> ryzen 7
> L1 cache read 968 GB/s copy 968GB/s
> L2 cache read 902 GB/s copy 819GB/s
> 
> ryzen 5
> L1 cache read 708 GB/s copy 708GB/s
> L2 cache read 659 GB/s copy 578GB/s
> 
> big difference
> It is normal the difference between ryzen 7 and ryzen 5 ??


i get you sorry you posted 2 1600 results.
and no
technically same cache same speed just 2 less cores so memory should behave the same at the same speed as far as i know all things being equal.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_ryzen_5_1500x_and_1600x_review,16.html

random example from a review of the 1600x going by that it should be the same if not better than the 1800x so no idea apart from different settings on 2 machines


----------



## Ramad

It´s has been boring for a few days, no new BIOS to tinker with. I have tweaked everything in the most recent beta BIOS. I also did watch the latest video on AdoredTV and there is nothing more to do.








@elmor, do you have a new beta BIOS to play with?


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> It´s has been boring for a few days, no new BIOS to tinker with. I have tweaked everything in the most recent beta BIOS. I also did watch the latest video on AdoredTV and there is nothing more to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @elmor, do you have a new beta BIOS to play with?


Now that Threadripper is a thing, I suspect the engineering department will be working overtime on that and the pace of improvement to our platform will slow significantly.

Not a criticism, just possibly the reality.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Now that Threadripper is a thing, I suspect the engineering department will be working overtime on that and the pace of improvement to our platform will slow significantly.
> 
> Not a criticism, just possibly the reality.


Sure, it´s a promising CPU. I guess there will be some nice high end motherboards for it. We have seen the first wave of these motherboards at Computex, and the second wave..etc will of course depend on the sell of the first wave.


----------



## bigbangSG

any one have a good guide for overclocking ram?


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> @Ex0cet I'm kind of unsure of what does GD still, even after reading all the messages, but what's kind of weird is that with GD Disabled my AIDA memory throughput decreased compared to what it was when Enabled, but on the other side, my cinebench finally hit the 1750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I using 1T seems to boost the throughput but reduce latency, and my cinebench is lower.
> 
> Here are the details of the tests (the aida64 is average of 3 runs, and cinebench is best score out of 3):
> - Memory Read (MB/s) - Memory Write (MB/s) - Memory Copy (MB/s) - Memory Latency (ns) - Cinebench
> - GD Enabled 1T : 51888.33 - 51358.00 - 50526.00 - 71.1 - 1747
> - GD Disabled 2T : 51273.00 - 49714.67 - 49676.33 - 70.3 - 1750
> - GD Disabled 1T : 51870.67 - 51272.67 - 50514.67 - 71.2 - 1745
> 
> So with margin of error it seems that all those 3 setups are very similar.
> In fact, I was rerunning GD Enabled 1T to capture some images to post here, and then I just bit all my scores, both on aida64 (52455 - 50305 - 49192 - 68.3) and cinebench (1751)
> 
> So I don't know yet which of the setup is better, but *GD Enabled 1T* is stable for me, so I'll stick to this I think.
> I still need to do an HCI memtest run overnight to be 100% it's stable on the memory side, but well, it seems that I've already reached the best setup I can have with 9945.
> I'll tweak more when a new BIOS is available (maybe soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Thanks again for the tips.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> *GD Enabled 1T*
> 
> *GD Disabled 2T*
> 
> *GD Disabled 1T*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : fixed image for GD Enabled 1T


Few pages back I did a similar test on 9943 and found the same results, there is next to no performance change between 1T, 1T GD enabled, and 2T; not just in Aida, but in every benchmark and application I tested. Gaming, 3dmark, compression, and compiling.

For me personally I have found that 1T GD to is the most stable, I can get about another 60mhz out of all of my memory and still pass 1000% HCI with 1T GD enabled than I can 2T.


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zioa*
> 
> ryzen 7
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/18880#post_26146888
> 
> ryzen 7
> L1 cache read 968 GB/s copy 968GB/s
> L2 cache read 902 GB/s copy 819GB/s
> 
> ryzen 5
> L1 cache read 708 GB/s copy 708GB/s
> L2 cache read 659 GB/s copy 578GB/s
> 
> big difference
> It is normal the difference between ryzen 7 and ryzen 5 ??


Your sceenshots show twice a 1600, no R7.
Also, are they running at the same CPU frequency?
The L1, L2 and L3 are really depending on the CPU speed, so if both the R5 and R7 work at different frequencies, then it can explain the difference.
Make sure to run your tests with both frequencies if you haven't already.


----------



## skullbringer

*Update regarding corrupted SPD
*
Opened RMA request at G.Skill asking if they could send me intact SPD files for flashing. They declined and told me to send in the sticks.

Sigh! :/ I mean, I get it, there is probably some kind of secret sauce to the SPD files or their support is just not authorized to do this kind of thing, but come the f on. As if it makes sense to spend all the shipping cost and refurbishing cost for my corrupted sticks, instead of keeping everything where it is physically and just sending me the "patch" digitally?!?

Great, now I can search reddit's spd database to hopefully find the files from a dubious unofficial source... Big meh


----------



## ressonantia

@gupsterg

Yeah I've already submitted a bug report both from the form on the OP and officially via the ASUS support site. No luck so far though, no responses anywhere... @elmor@raja?


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> On restart, psensor didn't know about these values to plot; I had to modprobe-force again and call sensors again. (Not sure without more testing what the minimum startup command can be.) I guess I'll have to stick a bash script in some startup location.


Right, depending on your distrib you may have to indicate how to load the module at startup.
I think that linux mint you need to add the following to your */etc/modules.conf* file:

Code:



Code:


it87 force_id=0x8628

That should take care of it.
If you don't have a */etc/modules.conf* file, then maybe it's different, but I'm sure you can quickly google that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I have tested it this evening on my Ryzen Linux Mint 18.1 build. I get 72.9 ns in the first results group. Memory speeds are lower than expected -- low 40ks. I don't know enough yet to make sense of all the results, or even be sure which of the two executables is the correct one to use. At least it didn't refuse to work with AMD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your suggestions.


I'm personally running the avx512 version but both seems to give the same results:

Code:



Code:


$ sudo ./mlc_avx512 --latency_matrix
Intel(R) Memory Latency Checker - v3.3-Beta2
Command line parameters: --latency_matrix

Using buffer size of 200.000MB
Measuring idle latencies (in ns)...
        Memory node
Socket       0  
     0    68.9

$ sudo ./mlc  --latency_matrix
Intel(R) Memory Latency Checker - v3.3
Command line parameters: --latency_matrix

Using buffer size of 200.000MB
Measuring idle latencies (in ns)...
        Memory node
Socket       0  
     0    68.9

And this seems to be a bit better than what AIDA64 reports, but I can of like thinking it's faster because it's Linux







(not starting any war here







)

Anyway, a few good tools to keep in mind when testing various memory configurations.


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Few pages back I did a similar test on 9943 and found the same results, there is next to no performance change between 1T, 1T GD enabled, and 2T; not just in Aida, but in every benchmark and application I tested. Gaming, 3dmark, compression, and compiling.
> 
> For me personally I have found that 1T GD to is the most stable, I can get about another 60mhz out of all of my memory and still pass 1000% HCI with 1T GD enabled than I can 2T.


I think the same, hence staying on 1T GD too, but mine isn't yet fully stable I think.
My HCI memtest crashed this night after 6h38m (last entry in my hwinfo.csv)

I still need to check if maybe I can find something out of the csv file, but as gup noted a few post below, it might be a too low CPU vCore...
I guess I'll have to do another change to my profile to improve stability








Game is not over yet


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> running two x99 boards here with 2 TXPs on one and 2 TXps on the other (R5E and R5E-10) never had a USB 3 dropout.
> lol- fake news.


Because you don't drive your USB 3 to the limit.


----------



## Timur Born

My TridentZ 3200-CL14 don't seem to like high voltages. 3466-CL14 running at 1.4 V comes up with 1 HCI error within hours, same settings at 1.6 V throws dozens of errors within minutes.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> My TridentZ 3200-CL14 don't seem to like high voltages. 3466-CL14 running at 1.4 V comes up with 1 HCI error within hours, same settings at 1.6 V throws dozens of errors within minutes.


I've experienced the same. 1.4v errors, 1.45v errors quicker, 1.375v stable.

Worth testing by bumping LLC up a level or V-Core up a bit and testing too.


----------



## RiskO

@gupsterg,

what you think about tRFC2 and tRFC4 -
Default Settings of tRFC2 are 192 and tRFC4 132


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigbangSG*
> 
> any one have a good guide for overclocking ram?


read the posts m8 there's loads


----------



## Masterchief79

Having trouble getting my G.Skill 3200C15 sticks table at 3466MHz CL14 1T. It boots and runs, but it's not really stable.
I upped the memory voltage to 1.425V, SOC voltage to 1.175V, VDDP and VDDP Standby voltage to 1.0V. Any hints?







I tried ProcODT 68 and 80 Ohm, but once I change ANYTHING there, the system just boots with 2133C15. I'm on 9943 at the moment. Subtimings and everything else tweakable like ProcODT and Command Rate are on Auto.


----------



## LXXR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> Having trouble getting my G.Skill 3200C15 sticks table at 3466MHz CL14 1T. It boots and runs, but it's not really stable.
> I upped the memory voltage to 1.425V, SOC voltage to 1.175V, VDDP and VDDP Standby voltage to 1.0V. Any hints?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried ProcODT 68 and 80 Ohm, but once I change ANYTHING there, the system just boots with 2133C15. I'm on 9943 at the moment. Subtimings and everything else tweakable like ProcODT and Command Rate are on Auto.


Samsung B-Dies?

They







ProcODT 53,3 Ohm.









Got the same issue at 3466. 2-3 days they run stable even in 10+ hours of TPU memtest, The other day nothing is working nice and even Aida memtest drops errors after 1-2 mins.

Masterchief - german, hwluxx member?


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> Having trouble getting my G.Skill 3200C15 sticks table at 3466MHz CL14 1T. It boots and runs, but it's not really stable.
> I upped the memory voltage to 1.425V, SOC voltage to 1.175V, VDDP and VDDP Standby voltage to 1.0V. Any hints?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried ProcODT 68 and 80 Ohm, but once I change ANYTHING there, the system just boots with 2133C15. I'm on 9943 at the moment. Subtimings and everything else tweakable like ProcODT and Command Rate are on Auto.


try a soc @ 1.15
make sure llc disable
try 53.3 put mem voltage on auto and reboot bios and see what it draws from bios again
failing that set all voltages to auto and try again

or speak to lordz on here









also 2 sticks or 4


----------



## gupsterg

@RiskO

Don't bother with tRFC2/4, link. If you are using slots A2/B2 the readback in the UEFI will be wrong for them. You will only know correct value [Auto] set or value pulled from SPD if using D.O.C.P, using latest AIDA64. I have also asked @Mumak if he can add extra RAM timings to HWiNFO.

@Benus74@kaseki
Quote:


> There are two sets of binaries (mlc and mlc_avx512). One is compiled with newer tool chain to support Intel® AVX-512 instructions. The other binary supports SSE2 and AVX2 instructions. mlc_avx512 binary is a super set of mlc binary in that it supports SSE2/AVX2 as well. So, mlc_avx512 can be run on processors without support for AVX-512 also. By default AVX-512 instructions won't be used whether the processor supports it or not unless -Z argument is specified. We recommend you start with mlc_avx512 and if your system does not have the newer versions of glibc, then you can fall back to mlc binary


Yeah I get same results between both binaries. I opt to use mlc_avx512. Run to run variance is tighter than AIDA64.


----------



## LXXR

Why SocV LLC disabled?

( Serious Question! )


----------



## matthew87

Can anyone advise that the stock voltage variance is roughly for the 1700x?

Just monitoring my CPU's voltages using Ryzen Master and HWInfo and it peaks at up to 1.506v. This is at the desktop with nothing intensive running, just two tabs in Edge. CPU load reporting between between 0-5%, voltage hovering around 1.457v at 3.5Ghz and occasionally dropping down to 1.1377 for brief periods, but averaging 1.345v at desktop.

Not overclocked, no changes to default 9945 bios configuration, this normal?


----------



## RiskO

Just the Boost ^^


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RossiOCUK*
> 
> I've experienced the same. 1.4v errors, 1.45v errors quicker, 1.375v stable.
> 
> Worth testing by bumping LLC up a level or V-Core up a bit and testing too.


My Vcore and SOC are already much higher than needed (and what many people here consider healthy).







Next I will try lower voltages instead.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aldarund*
> 
> Yes, NVMe and Win 10 1703 ( 15063.332 ) ( whatever is in slow ring right now) , so yes. Also 2 sata ssd and 2 ide hdd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh windows install, installed not much new things..


I bet u got that thing You can fix by editing registry and changing sleep timer on nvme ssd. Cant remember there is Reg file somewhere here but You have to Search it cause cant remember who found that soution.


----------



## Masterchief79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LXXR*
> 
> Samsung B-Dies?
> 
> They
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ProcODT 53,3 Ohm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the same issue at 3466. 2-3 days they run stable even in 10+ hours of TPU memtest, The other day nothing is working nice and even Aida memtest drops errors after 1-2 mins.
> 
> Masterchief - german, hwluxx member?


Thanks, yes, their B-Dies. And yes, you're correct









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> try a soc @ 1.15
> make sure llc disable
> try 53.3 put mem voltage on auto and reboot bios and see what it draws from bios again
> failing that set all voltages to auto and try again
> 
> or speak to lordz on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also 2 sticks or 4


Hey, thanks to you as well. I'm gonna try your suggestions right now. I'm on two sticks, 2x8GB 3200C15 Samsung B-Die. I'm no stranger to OCing in BIOS and testing options and tweaks but there's always something to learn.


----------



## aldarund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I bet u got that thing You can fix by editing registry and changing sleep timer on nvme ssd. Cant remember there is Reg file somewhere here but You have to Search it cause cant remember who found that soution.


Cant find it right now but i will look. But still it doesnt explain Access Violation exceptions on [email protected] at optimized defaults


----------



## 1nterceptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aldarund*
> 
> Yes, NVMe and Win 10 1703 ( 15063.332 ) ( whatever is in slow ring right now) , so yes. Also 2 sata ssd and 2 ide hdd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh windows install, installed not much new things..


Try force-installing Samsung nvme drivers. They bring noticeable performance improvements.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> *Update regarding corrupted SPD
> *
> Opened RMA request at G.Skill asking if they could send me intact SPD files for flashing. They declined and told me to send in the sticks.
> 
> Sigh! :/ I mean, I get it, there is probably some kind of secret sauce to the SPD files or their support is just not authorized to do this kind of thing, but come the f on. As if it makes sense to spend all the shipping cost and refurbishing cost for my corrupted sticks, instead of keeping everything where it is physically and just sending me the "patch" digitally?!?
> 
> Great, now I can search reddit's spd database to hopefully find the files from a dubious unofficial source... Big meh


They do that for a reason, WARRANTY and theirs is lifetime. IF they give you the file and you flash it then in essence THEY are helping you void your warranty.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1nterceptor*
> 
> Try force-installing Samsung nvme drivers. They bring noticeable performance improvements.


Sunno why u had to force it i installed without lube or use of force


----------



## aldarund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1nterceptor*
> 
> Try force-installing Samsung nvme drivers. They bring noticeable performance improvements.


I have them installed already.


----------



## Benus74

After about an hour investigating the csv file produced by HW info just before the computer restarted I can't see anything special.
I've looked at all voltages and temperature and nothing alarming there.

- Measure min - max - avg
- Vcore [V] 1.373 - 1.417 - 1.393
- CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) [V] 1.344 - 1.362 - 1.353
- SoC Voltage (SVI2 TFN) [V] 1.125 - 1.131 - 1.130
- VDDSOC [V] 1.134 - 1.155 - 1.155
- DRAM [V] 1.417 - 1.439 - 1.418
- CPU (Tctl/Tdie) [°C] 56.9 - 65.5 - 59.75
- CPU (socket) [°C] 49 - 53 - 50.56
- CPU [°C] 61 - 70 - 64.31
- DIMM Temperature [°C] 47-53-51

I've graphed all this and there is nothing looking bad in the last 10 minutes before reboot.
I'm really wondering what this could be the cause...

Again, that's after more than 6 hours of HCI memtest, so maybe not likely to happen often, but because it crashed I don't know if there was any errors ...
Do you guys have tools that can take screenshot of computer once every few minutes and save that to some directory?
Would be good if I rerun same test and have some sceenshot, this way I can see what was on the screen before reboot


----------



## ozzyo99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LXXR*
> 
> Why SocV LLC disabled?
> 
> ( Serious Question! )


Unsure and I personally wouldn't agree based on my own findings.

OCing the CPU *and* memory places significantly more load on the machine (CPU/IMC/SOC) than just doing one or the other. In order to stabilise mine at 3900 (1.37)/3466 (1.39) I needed to use LLC3 - unsure if this is a product of my chip, or the way in which my PSU is failing to deliver consistent voltage upon loading, but it was absolutely required to avoid any WHEA errors under stress benching.

RE Samsung B-Die, I personally sound ProcODT 60 or 68.6 much more reliable than 53.3 for my OC and Trident Z sticks.


----------



## gupsterg

@Benus74

The issue with SW monitoring is "speed". If the destabilisation was due to some "blip" in voltage it may not have caught it. This is also why LLC is hard for some to grasp as having xyz effect on voltages.

Perhaps the OS event log shows an app crashed which may have caused the reboot?

If all is well now I would drop investigating it and chalk it down as an anomlay.

I have repeat tested my setup as:-

Tweak_1_3.8_3333_C14ST_setting.txt 19k .txt file


And all good.



Yesterday doing tRAS as 32 and tFAW 36, results in 1 error ~6hrs







. Previously I also tried tweaking only tRFC to 333, results in 1 error







. I also can't lower SOC/DDR, I need 1.05V/1.375V with tight timings. I may try tRC tweak on it's own at leisure.


----------



## WarpenN1

Hello! I'm amazed what AMD has done with Ryzen. At first I had some problems with VI hero like 19c bios temperature reading and at idle in windows showing 14c with stock cooler and 30c at prime95. But it seems to have magically fixed :/ without bios change or anything. But the question is, how Ryzen reacts to heat over 70c when overclocked? Sometimes when I run Cinebench like 3 to 4 times in the row PC crashes with error code 8.. Sometimes PC crashed even at stock 3.0GHZ with error code 8 even when doing some light stuff like (browsing or at idle). But it hasn't done so in the latest agesa 1.0.0.6 bios but I think that it error code has something to do with t1 command rate, it were little more stable at t2. It usually almost crashes at the 30min or little under 1 hour mark when stressing with Prime95 as overclocked to 3.8ghz 1.35v.

I bought kraken x62 and it's on the way. So how much does the heat play role in Ryzen's stability?

I can't change my RAMs command rate to t2 when frequency is somewhere over 2666mhz even though latest bios has an option for t2 in two different places:/ Even if I choose t2 setting, programs recognize it as t1 2933mhz








I have two 16GB trident z rams running at 2933 cl16.

I have to mention that I don't get any bluescreens other than q code 8 when my system crashes


----------



## kazama

Someone with 3200cl14 tdz rgb at 3466 with optimized subtimmings got it stable? im stable on 3466 with values of 3200, rest auto,but if i can improve the timmings more would be better.

Tried 3600cl16 booted but cant pass cinebench or aida memtest, windows crashes, insta crash.

Im at 4.0 blck 100 and vcore 1.405


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Benus74
> 
> The issue with SW monitoring is "speed". If the destabilisation was due to some "blip" in voltage it may not have caught it. This is also why LLC is hard for some to grasp as having xyz effect on voltages.
> 
> Perhaps the OS event log shows an app crashed which may have caused the reboot?
> 
> If all is well now I would drop investigating it and chalk it down as an anomlay.
> 
> I have repeat tested my setup as:-
> 
> Tweak_1_3.8_3333_C14ST_setting.txt 19k .txt file
> 
> 
> And all good.
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday doing tRAS as 32 and tFAW 36, results in 1 error ~6hrs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Previously I also tried tweaking only tRFC to 333, results in 1 error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I also can't lower SOC/DDR, I need 1.05V/1.375V with tight timings. I may try tRC tweak on it's own at leisure.


Yeah, I think it's a gremlin hidden behind my big NH D15 that had some party yesterday evening and woke up in a bad mood and decided to unplug everything at 6am








So far I've been using the computer all day for work and it seems so fast at everything.

One thing I've seen is that when I was back from lunch the RGB on my mouse (Razer mamba) stopped...
When I plug it on the deck it turns on as green, but as soon as I unplug it shut off.

Could it be a sign of instability?
Beside that, nothing, just pleasure


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> Anyway, a few good tools to keep in mind when testing various memory configurations.


Until one no longer remembers why he is bothering with memory testing.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> I bought kraken x62 and it's on the way. So how much does the heat play role in Ryzen's stability?


According to some posts in this monster of a thread it plays as much a big role as more voltage, if not a bigger one.


----------



## gupsterg

@WarpenN1

To enable 2T disable GearDown. You can set the options in Extreme Tweaker > DRAM Timings and you don't need to bother with the 2nd copies.


----------



## LXXR

I really think about switching from Taichi to CH6 very soon - CH6 are in Alternate Outlet Store for 175€ /board...

And again at AsRock the premium boards wait for their final 1006 agesa bios and the ****ty fatality k4 got it allready.









Pay premium - wait to get serverd after 1/2 priced boards. -_- Lesson learned.


----------



## Sicness

I'm having a super weird issue with this setup. I've been battling for over 2 weeks with an Eizo FS2735 and a Sapphire Fury Tri-X. I just can't get DP 1.2 connectivity out of this setup for the EIZO, an additional ASUS monitor works with DP 1.2. It must be something about my AM4 rig, as the same monitor/cable/video card works perfectly as intended in a Z170 rig. I went back and forth with the support teams of Eizo and Sapphire and tried every troubleshoot item in the book. Eventually, AMD suggested to get a different board (yes, seriously). I tried BIOS 1201, 9943 and 9945 to no avail.

Hoping the likes of @[email protected] or @elmor can point me in the right direction.

The long story:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I got a Sapphire Fury Tri-X which replaces a borrowed RX 580, before that I had a GF 1070 that died and got refunded. I installed the card and hooked up both of my displays. EIZO Foris FS2735 and ASUS PG278Q, via DP. From POST to Windows starting, I was getting video on both monitors, but as soon as Windows was up, only the ASUS had video and the EIZO reported missing signal. I went back and forth with all sorts of trial & error, I eventually narrowed it down to the EIZO only getting DP 1.1 from the Fury. The ASUS would get DP 1.2 connectivity from any of the Fury's DP ports.

What I tried:

- Drivers 17.5.2 Beta and 17.4.4 WHQL
- Different DP cables (including 2 VESA-certified, StarTech and Amphenol) and ports on the Fury (the cables used to work perfectly fine on the 1070 and the 580 which I uninstalled just earlier this morning)
- Tried the other BIOS on the Fury via dual BIOS switch
- Checked the EIZO's firmware version, it's up to date
- Enabling and disabling the "compatibility mode" in the EIZO's menu
- Power cycle the EIZO (left powerless for a few minutes)
- Ran DDU and reinstalled drivers once more
- Factory-reset the EIZO
- Disabled powersave mode on the EIZO
- Switched between BIOS 1201, 9943, 9945
- Tried running the EIZO without the ASUS monitor connected
- Tried different PCIe slots and removed other PCIe cards
- Disconnected all cables from card and monitor, had them sit powerless for a few minutes
- Switching between modes "DisplayPort 1.2", "DisplayPort 1.1", "FreeSync Low", and "FreeSync High" in the EIZO's menu. Only DP 1.1 would give me video in Windows, limiting me to 60Hz and no Freesync

- Running the same monitor + cable + video card combo works flawlessly when used with a Z170 rig

My system:

AMD Ryzen 7 1800X, stock clocks
ASUS Crosshair VI Hero, BIOS 9945
64GB Samsung DDR4-3200
Sapphire Fury Tri-X, PCIE 16x Slot 1
Intel Wireless-AC 7260, PCIe 16x Slot 2
Intel X550-T2, PCIe 16x Slot 3
Corsair HX1200i
OCZ Vector 180

Windows 10, all available updates
Radeon Crimson 17.5.2 Beta and 17.4.4 WHQL
AMD Chipset drivers 17.10


----------



## Ras5al6Ghul2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> *Update regarding corrupted SPD
> *
> Opened RMA request at G.Skill asking if they could send me intact SPD files for flashing. They declined and told me to send in the sticks.
> 
> Sigh! :/ I mean, I get it, there is probably some kind of secret sauce to the SPD files or their support is just not authorized to do this kind of thing, but come the f on. As if it makes sense to spend all the shipping cost and refurbishing cost for my corrupted sticks, instead of keeping everything where it is physically and just sending me the "patch" digitally?!?
> 
> Great, now I can search reddit's spd database to hopefully find the files from a dubious unofficial source... Big meh


Worse part of it all is that you are responsible for all shipping fees. As if they don't know that the problem is theirs.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ras5al6Ghul2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> *Update regarding corrupted SPD
> *
> Opened RMA request at G.Skill asking if they could send me intact SPD files for flashing. They declined and told me to send in the sticks.
> 
> Sigh! :/ I mean, I get it, there is probably some kind of secret sauce to the SPD files or their support is just not authorized to do this kind of thing, but come the f on. As if it makes sense to spend all the shipping cost and refurbishing cost for my corrupted sticks, instead of keeping everything where it is physically and just sending me the "patch" digitally?!?
> 
> Great, now I can search reddit's spd database to hopefully find the files from a dubious unofficial source... Big meh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worse part of it all is that you are responsible for all shipping fees. As if they don't know that the problem is theirs.
Click to expand...

Are you sure it's their problem?? Funny there wasn't an issue with SPD corruption like this until the release of AM4. G.Skill memory didn't change. So maybe it's something to do with the platform and this is just a side effect. They'll fix your ram if you send it in. What more do you want??


----------



## Yviena

How do i get the motherboard to show the correct Tctl/Tdie temp 1.8v PLL is at 1.8v and i thought that the 1700 doesn't have any temp skew.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ras5al6Ghul2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> *Update regarding corrupted SPD
> *
> Opened RMA request at G.Skill asking if they could send me intact SPD files for flashing. They declined and told me to send in the sticks.
> 
> Sigh! :/ I mean, I get it, there is probably some kind of secret sauce to the SPD files or their support is just not authorized to do this kind of thing, but come the f on. As if it makes sense to spend all the shipping cost and refurbishing cost for my corrupted sticks, instead of keeping everything where it is physically and just sending me the "patch" digitally?!?
> 
> Great, now I can search reddit's spd database to hopefully find the files from a dubious unofficial source... Big meh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worse part of it all is that you are responsible for all shipping fees. As if they don't know that the problem is theirs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure it's their problem?? Funny there wasn't an issue with SPD corruption like this until the release of AM4. G.Skill memory didn't change. So maybe it's something to do with the platform and this is just a side effect. They'll fix your ram if you send it in. What more do you want??
Click to expand...

Reported here and in linked threads (read all 19k posts for confirmation), it can be either or both softwares, as both Asus Aura and G.Skill's LED software reportedly do not use the proper mutex for interrogating the SPD without conflict and can thereby "step on" any other bus accessing message. The G.Skill software is also reportedly derived from the Aura software.


----------



## Johan45

I'm certain I have read asrock and MSI boards weren't immune to the SPD corruption either. I think it's something in the way the new AMD chipset handles thing


----------



## Raspo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexthemans0527*
> 
> As someone
> As someone requested the SPD data of G.Skill Trident Z RGB F4-3866C18D-16GTZR, I post it below, and hope it is useful for all of you. But, use it at your own risk.


Thank you so much!
Now my sticks are okay again







.


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> According to some posts in this monster of a thread it plays as much a big role as more voltage, if not a bigger one.


Oh okay thanks  but those 70c+ temps look pretty darn awesome at 1.35v compared to my 4790k. Ryzen has a lot better temps with stock than my i7 with Noctua nhd-15.







probably due to soldered heat spreader I guess.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @WarpenN1
> 
> To enable 2T disable GearDown. You can set the options in Extreme Tweaker > DRAM Timings and you don't need to bother with the 2nd copies.


Thanks! Appreciated!


----------



## elguero

Has anyone been able to run their memory kits at 4000 MHz on the new bios, either 9943 or 45? Or is it a cruel AMD/Asus joke, like having 200 mph on the odometer of a VW Beetle?

Just asking


----------



## samaelestevez

It's a cruel joke; ??


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> According to some posts in this monster of a thread it plays as much a big role as more voltage, if not a bigger one.


I've had my processor well into the 90s without issues regarding stability at the upper limit of my specific 1700 (3.9). Now that it is on water, things havent changed much (3.9 is still the upper limit for daily use but I typically use 3.8). It will bench at 4.1 with 1.5v and LLC 5.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yviena*
> 
> How do i get the motherboard to show the correct Tctl/Tdie temp 1.8v PLL is at 1.8v and i thought that the 1700 doesn't have any temp skew.


If SenseMi Skew is disabled, you're seeing the right temp regardless of PLL settings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazama*
> 
> Someone with 3200cl14 tdz rgb at 3466 with optimized subtimmings got it stable? im stable on 3466 with values of 3200, rest auto,but if i can improve the timmings more would be better.
> 
> Tried 3600cl16 booted but cant pass cinebench or aida memtest, windows crashes, insta crash.
> 
> Im at 4.0 blck 100 and vcore 1.405


Define optimized? I have the same kit and it runs 3466 (all the way up to 3560) at 16-16-16-36-52 1T without issue but wont go any further. ProcODT of 60 has produced consistent restarts where 53.3 would occasionally fail. I havent been able to run C14 at anything over 3200 with any measure of stability.


----------



## mus1mus

Who knows. We may be able to run it in the future.

But personally, I'd wish for DF and RAM to be unlinked than higher speed RAM.


----------



## SpecFree

Hello everyone.

Sitting behind my new Ryzen build, made a small OC to 3.8 and i noticed the Core clock isnt dynamic, it stays at 3.8ghz even when the pc is idling.

i figured i would have to set minimum cpu/max cpu in power management - but they Arent there nor is the button that allows me to add them, anyone else had this issue?

EDIT: oh im an idiot, pstate.....


----------



## Ex0cet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> @Ex0cet I'm kind of unsure of what does GD still, even after reading all the messages, but what's kind of weird is that with GD Disabled my AIDA memory throughput decreased compared to what it was when Enabled, but on the other side, my cinebench finally hit the 1750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I using 1T seems to boost the throughput but reduce latency, and my cinebench is lower.
> 
> Here are the details of the tests (the aida64 is average of 3 runs, and cinebench is best score out of 3):
> - Memory Read (MB/s) - Memory Write (MB/s) - Memory Copy (MB/s) - Memory Latency (ns) - Cinebench
> - GD Enabled 1T : 51888.33 - 51358.00 - 50526.00 - 71.1 - 1747
> - GD Disabled 2T : 51273.00 - 49714.67 - 49676.33 - 70.3 - 1750
> - GD Disabled 1T : 51870.67 - 51272.67 - 50514.67 - 71.2 - 1745
> 
> So with margin of error it seems that all those 3 setups are very similar.
> In fact, I was rerunning GD Enabled 1T to capture some images to post here, and then I just bit all my scores, both on aida64 (52455 - 50305 - 49192 - 68.3) and cinebench (1751)
> 
> So I don't know yet which of the setup is better, but *GD Enabled 1T* is stable for me, so I'll stick to this I think.
> I still need to do an HCI memtest run overnight to be 100% it's stable on the memory side, but well, it seems that I've already reached the best setup I can have with 9945.
> I'll tweak more when a new BIOS is available (maybe soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Thanks again for the tips.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> *GD Enabled 1T*
> 
> *GD Disabled 2T*
> 
> *GD Disabled 1T*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : fixed image for GD Enabled 1T


Great testing there. Thank you for sharing the results.

I'm currently running 4 Samsung B sticks of 8GB (rated at 4266mhz CL19) @3333mhz 14-14-14-34-48, also testing GearDown enabled/disabled and CR1/CR2.

My findings:

*2 sticks can overclock up to 3600mhz with no BLCK OC. I can log into Windows but the moment I try to run a benchmark it crashes. (Also, SOC Voltage and RAM Voltage were too high too achieve this so I immediately went back to 3466mhz)
*2 sticks @3466 14-14-14-34-48 were stable but results were oddly the same in comparison to 3333mhz.
*4 sticks @3600 mhz > Fails to boot, no matter what.
*4 Sticks @3466 mhz 14-14-14-34-48 > Boots fine, can log into windows and even run some benchmarks but it will eventually crash.
*4 Sticks @3333 mhz 14-14-14-34-48 > Currently stable. And testing performance and stability differences between Geardown enabled/disabled and CR2
*4 Sticks with GearDown disabled and CR1 is unstable. I can only run benchmarks without crashing instantly with Geardown enabled or with Geardown disabled + CR2.

*The difference in latency with 4 Samsung B sticks @3333mhz 14-14-14-34 and Geardown enabled VS Geardown disabled + CR2 is about ~7/8~ nanoseconds.

Where Geardown disabled+CR2 has LOWER latency (around 68/69 ns) but also LOWER effective bandwidth, whereas Geardown enabled has +7/8 nanoseconds of latency (around 76/77 ns) but also presents HIGHER effective bandwith.

So I think it is kind of a trade off. Although in my experience (particularly in gaming) I think those few nanoseconds lower with GearDown disabled+CR2 present a greater benefit, simply because of the communication between the CCXs and how the Ryzen CPU was engineered with the so called "Infinity fabric". But hey, maybe someone who isn't gaming at all rather prefers having that additional memory bandwidth for specific workloads. Though, even then, difference is quite small.

Cheers!


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0cet*
> 
> Great testing there. Thank you for sharing the results.
> 
> I'm currently running 4 Samsung B sticks of 8GB (rated at 4266mhz CL19) @3333mhz 14-14-14-34-48, also testing GearDown enabled/disabled and CR1/CR2.
> 
> My findings:
> 
> *2 sticks can overclock up to 3600mhz with no BLCK OC. I can log into Windows but the moment I try to run a benchmark it crashes. (Also, SOC Voltage and RAM Voltage were too high too achieve this so I immediately went back to 3466mhz)
> *2 sticks @3466 14-14-14-34-48 were stable but results were oddly the same in comparison to 3333mhz.
> *4 sticks @3600 mhz > Fails to boot, no matter what.
> *4 Sticks @3466 mhz 14-14-14-34-48 > Boots fine, can log into windows and even run some benchmarks but it will eventually crash.
> *4 Sticks @3333 mhz 14-14-14-34-48 > Currently stable. And testing performance and stability differences between Geardown enabled/disabled and CR2
> *4 Sticks with GearDown disabled and CR1 is unstable. I can only run benchmarks without crashing instantly with Geardown enabled or with Geardown disabled + CR2.
> 
> *The difference in latency with 4 Samsung B sticks @3333mhz 14-14-14-34 and Geardown enabled VS Geardown disabled + CR2 is about ~7/8~ nanoseconds.
> 
> Where Geardown disabled+CR2 has LOWER latency (around 68/69 ns) but also LOWER effective bandwidth, whereas Geardown enabled has +7/8 nanoseconds of latency (around 76/77 ns) but also presents HIGHER effective bandwith.
> 
> So I think it is kind of a trade off. Although in my experience (particularly in gaming) I think those few nanoseconds lower with GearDown disabled+CR2 present a greater benefit, simply because of the communication between the CCXs and how the Ryzen CPU was engineered with the so called "Infinity fabric". But hey, maybe someone who isn't gaming at all rather prefers having that additional memory bandwidth for specific workloads. Though, even then, difference is quite small.
> 
> Cheers!


Did you try 4 sticks @ 3466 with geardown disabled and 2T? I'm running 16-16-16-18 though. 4 sticks at 14-14-14-34 was not stable @ 3466.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Not on this bios at least.
> 
> I have not seen the need to down clock the cpu, it still runs stable at 4.1 @ 1.393v, but then again I have never gone over 1.135v soc.
> 
> I could boot it
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @WarpenN1
> 
> To enable 2T disable GearDown. You can set the options in Extreme Tweaker > DRAM Timings and you don't need to bother with the 2nd copies.
> 
> 
> 
> I was under the impression that enabling gear down overrides the 2t settings
Click to expand...


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Did you try 4 sticks @ 3466 with geardown disabled and 2T? I'm running 16-16-16-18 though. 4 sticks at 14-14-14-34 was not stable @ 3466.


I had no issues in bios 9945, 3466, 16-16-16-16-36, 1t gear down.

I also saw no differences in latency or bandwidth between 1T, 1T GD ,and 2T.

As far as I can tell, If you set GD enabled it forces 1T, no matter what is set in the bios.

So if you set 2T GD in the bios, boot, and then look at the running memory settings in memtweakit, or Aida, it shows 1T GD.


----------



## Ex0cet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Did you try 4 sticks @ 3466 with geardown disabled and 2T? I'm running 16-16-16-18 though. 4 sticks at 14-14-14-34 was not stable @ 3466.


I did. But, what I didn't try with 4 sticks @3466 was loosening the timings a bit. Maybe I would've found better stability at 16-16-16-36 timings (which are the recommended timings for Samsung B die @3600mhz)rather to try and push the "3200mhz recommended timings" up to 3466mhz. I should go back to @3466 and try that later, just for the fun of it.

Maybe I'll have some luck.


----------



## Ex0cet

BTW:

*BIOS 9945 here. Settings that are changed under Advanced>AMD CBS>Etc... ARE NOT SAVING. So I believe they are not taken into consideration when booting up... For this reason, I'm changing GearDown/CR settings within Extreme Tweaker>DRAM Timing Control ONLY and that actually works and also saves.

Please someone test, and confirm this.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I had no issues in bios 9945, 3466, 16-16-16-16-36, 1t gear down.
> 
> I also saw no differences in latency or bandwidth between 1T, 1T GD ,and 2T.
> 
> As far as I can tell, If you set GD enabled it forces 1T, no matter what is set in the bios.
> 
> So if you set 2T GD in the bios, boot, and then look at the running memory settings in memtweakit, or Aida, it shows 1T GD.


Are you doing 32gb 4 sticks? I thought you were only doing 16gb 2 sticks.


----------



## IRobot23

delete wrong topic


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0cet*
> 
> BTW:
> 
> *BIOS 9945 here. Settings that are changed under Advanced>AMD CBS>Etc... ARE NOT SAVING. So I believe they are not taken into consideration when booting up... For this reason, I'm changing GearDown/CR settings within Extreme Tweaker>DRAM Timing Control ONLY and that actually works and also saves.
> 
> Please someone test, and confirm this.


Which ones are you attempting to change? CLDO_VDDP wont stick if it fails the training process. Also wont stick if you dont hit the reset button right after hitting enter while saving the BIOS changes (soon as the screen goes black, hit reset).


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @WarpenN1
> 
> To enable 2T disable GearDown. You can set the options in Extreme Tweaker > DRAM Timings and you don't need to bother with the 2nd copies.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I was under the impression that enabling gear down overrides the 2t settings
Click to expand...

I said to enable 2T disable geardown, as poster said this:-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> I can't change my RAMs command rate to t2 when frequency is somewhere over 2666mhz even though latest bios has an option for t2 in two different places:/ Even if I choose t2 setting, programs recognize it as t1 2933mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two 16GB trident z rams running at 2933 cl16.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0cet*
> 
> BTW:
> 
> *BIOS 9945 here. Settings that are changed under Advanced>AMD CBS>Etc... ARE NOT SAVING. So I believe they are not taken into consideration when booting up... For this reason, I'm changing GearDown/CR settings within Extreme Tweaker>DRAM Timing Control ONLY and that actually works and also saves.
> 
> Please someone test, and confirm this.


I am using 9945 and am still using the CBS entries Fail_CNT and ProcODT, which stay the same unless I get a random cold boot problem.


----------



## Ex0cet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Which ones are you attempting to change? CLDO_VDDP wont stick if it fails the training process. Also wont stick if you dont hit the reset button right after hitting enter while saving the BIOS changes (soon as the screen goes black, hit reset).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> I am using 9945 and am still using the CBS entries Fail_CNT and ProcODT, which stay the same unless I get a random cold boot problem.


Thank you guys. I'll test this and report back tomorrow.


----------



## Ras5al6Ghul2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Are you sure it's their problem?? Funny there wasn't an issue with SPD corruption like this until the release of AM4. G.Skill memory didn't change. So maybe it's something to do with the platform and this is just a side effect. They'll fix your ram if you send it in. What more do you want??


You sir are wrong. There are people using Z270 mobo also complaining about the same issue. So yeah, they have a problem. G.Skill has themselves admitted to it being a KNOWN issue or more than just AM4.

https://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=14257


----------



## eyetrippy

thought I'd stick latencymon on and see how things looked.

Was getting massive spikes, frequently, with 1t and gear down disabled.

changing to 2t GD disabled greatly reduced this.

But it seems 1t with geardown enabled is showing fewest spikes, and not of massive magnitude.

Guess it's not all about having things as tight as possible.

Bigger spikes seem related to dx and nvidia

Will play more in morning.


----------



## tarot

ok this has been asked before but still can't find an answer.
what does performance bias do.

i know the results of activating it(higher cb15/11 scores when set to cb15 as wellas slightly higher firestrike scores better score in superpi etc.
but what the hell is it









the reason i am bring it up now is i got my first code 8 when windows was loading and have never had one before enabling it(i did have it on before with no code 8 but still)

i cannot find any differences using hwinfo in bclk settings or anything they are all the same so what the hell man


----------



## Yviena

So I got my ram to run 3600mhz CL16 1T stable by using 1.1v SOC voltage, 1.475. DRAM Voltage, VTTDDR 0.7375, CLDO_VDDP 1000mv.
I'm pretty happy with it so far, I think I will try 1.05v SOC and see if it is stable or even 3733mhz if I can get it to work.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Are you doing 32gb 4 sticks? I thought you were only doing 16gb 2 sticks.


I have both. I have 4x8gb g.skill 4266 rated i tested with 9945 and 2x8gb g.skill 4266, 2x8gb g.skill 3600 cl15 rated i tested with 9943.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Are you doing 32gb 4 sticks? I thought you were only doing 16gb 2 sticks.


I have both. I have 4x8gb g.skill 4266 rated i tested with 9945 and 2x8gb g.skill 4266, 2x8gb g.skill 3600 cl15 rated i tested with 9943.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yviena*
> 
> So I got my ram to run 3600mhz CL16 1T stable by using 1.1v SOC voltage, 1.475. DRAM Voltage, VTTDDR 0.7375, CLDO_VDDP 1000mv.
> I'm pretty happy with it so far, I think I will try 1.05v SOC and see if it is stable or even 3733mhz if I can get it to work.












Be sure to post your timings and an aida bench!


----------



## mus1mus

SS?


----------



## lcbbcl

I have a new problem with my system,i left over night the pc on and now my cpu temp its -79.
i check with aida and its the same.with a reboot will fix


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I have both. I have 4x8gb g.skill 4266 rated i tested with 9945 and 2x8gb g.skill 4266, 2x8gb g.skill 3600 cl15 rated i tested with 9943.


What were your settings SOC and DRAM volts with 4x8gb on 4366 at 16-16-16-1T?


----------



## wisepds

I have a problem. My Pc was stable with 9943, 16 gb at 3,9 ghz.. all ok... but now I have installed another 16 gb (8gb x 4 now) and change to 9945 bios and IBT crashes...

Should i increase vsoc? Ram voltage? vcpu?
Thanks


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> You can see my signature (setup) for Corsair 2x16 GB (Hynix M-die).


Awesome, worked for me first go, however I have gone to 2T command rate and disabled Gear Down for better latencies in both the memory and cache speeds.

Still not quite there with 3200 but hopefully another update will unlock that for us, have you tried tightening the timings on that setup?


----------



## elguero

Have anyone with the dead aura stuff tried the new Aura V1.04.42 that is on the driver & tools page?

Does it fix anything?


----------



## alexthemans0527

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> I have a problem. My Pc was stable with 9943, 16 gb at 3,9 ghz.. all ok... but now I have installed another 16 gb (8gb x 4 now) and change to 9945 bios and IBT crashes...
> 
> Should i increase vsoc? Ram voltage? vcpu?
> Thanks


which ram sticks are u using?


----------



## CageJ

running 3466CL12 51-1T super-fast







... Trident b-die

3600CL12-14 unstable .. but CPU was overclocked to 4200 MHz..

You need to downclock your OC a little, then IMC will improve the RAM clock and timings


----------



## Classed

Hey guys,

New owner of a Ryzen 1700 here with this brilliant motherboard.

Successfully overclocked my CPU to 3.7 for now as a test at 1.35 voltage
Problem is my RAM frequency won't boot up to 3200mhz

I have the F4-3200C14-8GTZ RAM in my Mobo in 8GBx2 in A2, and B2 of course but I cannot get it to hold the memory frequency using D.O.C.P Standard and setting the memory frequecny to 3200, I can get it as high as I've tried to 2933 and it works for that but for paying for 3200 ram, I'd expect to get it to the max 3200 which I want my CPU to run at its absolute best so it'd rather sad.

I'm on the 1107 BIOS update at the moment so far.

I've set DRAM voltage to 1.35

Any advice for those with some RAM who got 3200 or know how I can get my ram to its max potential?


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexthemans0527*
> 
> which ram sticks are u using?


Trident Z 3200 4 x 8GB Cl14 B Samsung Die 14-14-14-14-34 @1.375


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0cet*
> 
> Great testing there. Thank you for sharing the results.
> 
> I'm currently running 4 Samsung B sticks of 8GB (rated at 4266mhz CL19) @3333mhz 14-14-14-34-48, also testing GearDown enabled/disabled and CR1/CR2.
> 
> My findings:
> 
> *2 sticks can overclock up to 3600mhz with no BLCK OC. I can log into Windows but the moment I try to run a benchmark it crashes. (Also, SOC Voltage and RAM Voltage were too high too achieve this so I immediately went back to 3466mhz)
> *2 sticks @3466 14-14-14-34-48 were stable but results were oddly the same in comparison to 3333mhz.
> *4 sticks @3600 mhz > Fails to boot, no matter what.
> *4 Sticks @3466 mhz 14-14-14-34-48 > Boots fine, can log into windows and even run some benchmarks but it will eventually crash.
> *4 Sticks @3333 mhz 14-14-14-34-48 > Currently stable. And testing performance and stability differences between Geardown enabled/disabled and CR2
> *4 Sticks with GearDown disabled and CR1 is unstable. I can only run benchmarks without crashing instantly with Geardown enabled or with Geardown disabled + CR2.
> 
> *The difference in latency with 4 Samsung B sticks @3333mhz 14-14-14-34 and Geardown enabled VS Geardown disabled + CR2 is about ~7/8~ nanoseconds.
> 
> Where Geardown disabled+CR2 has LOWER latency (around 68/69 ns) but also LOWER effective bandwidth, whereas Geardown enabled has +7/8 nanoseconds of latency (around 76/77 ns) but also presents HIGHER effective bandwith.
> 
> So I think it is kind of a trade off. Although in my experience (particularly in gaming) I think those few nanoseconds lower with GearDown disabled+CR2 present a greater benefit, simply because of the communication between the CCXs and how the Ryzen CPU was engineered with the so called "Infinity fabric". But hey, maybe someone who isn't gaming at all rather prefers having that additional memory bandwidth for specific workloads. Though, even then, difference is quite small.
> 
> Cheers!


Can you indicate how you test your ram latency? is that an average of a few times run? which version of AIDA64 (is it the beta)?

The reason I'm asking is that I see a lot of variance with AIDA64 (even the beta) when doing memory tests.
Sometime the latency would go down to 69ns and same configs after a few runs, go to 74ns.
That's why I think it's important to talk about testing protocol to make sure we've got something repeatable (and trustable).

Maybe we should do something like 10 tests, remove the best and worst case, take average, min, max of all the runs so we could establish more reliable results.

On the other hand, when testing for memory I've found that the intel memory latency check tool is very accurate, I don't have variance like AIDA64 does.
I don't know if that's because I ran that tool from Linux, and so less potential side effect with other programs running aside (programs running aside like windows itself).

Thanks for your share already









I'll try to do the test runs based on test protocol above using the 3 different OC profiles and get back to you.
(I'll do this tonight as I've got lot of work today)


----------



## Pimpmuckl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Classed*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Problem is my RAM frequency won't boot up to 3200mhz
> 
> I have the F4-3200C14-8GTZ RAM in my Mobo in 8GBx2 in A2, and B2 of course but I cannot get it to hold the memory frequency using D.O.C.P Standard and setting the memory frequecny to 3200, I can get it as high as I've tried to 2933 and it works for that but for paying for 3200 ram, I'd expect to get it to the max 3200 which I want my CPU to run at its absolute best so it'd rather sad.
> 
> *I'm on the 1107 BIOS update at the moment so far.*
> 
> I've set DRAM voltage to 1.35
> 
> Any advice for those with some RAM who got 3200 or know how I can get my ram to its max potential?


Update to the 1.0.0.6 Bios. Should do the trick.


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> 
> I have a new problem with my system,i left over night the pc on and now my cpu temp its -79.
> i check with aida and its the same.with a reboot will fix


Do you have sense-mi *auto* in the bios?
Checking your screenshot I can see your 1.8 PLL is right, so it shouldn't be the issue, the only thing I can think of is if you have sense-mi *auto* and it got haywire?
Sorry if I'm not much help









Edit: fixed typo
Edit2: oups, I ways saying sense-mi *disabled* instead of *auto*.
Sense-mi should always be *disabled* if you want correct temperature reading.
Bad mistake on my part... multi-tasking isn't my thing


----------



## Krischan

Hi guys, I hope someone can help me. When I overclock my 1700 by adding an offset to the VCore it works as expected, however when I dial in the voltage manually in the BIOS my CPU will stay at that voltage but only at ~1.55 GHz. I think it's weird and hope to find a solution to it. I am using the Ryzen Balanced Power Plan from the most recent chipset driver. Thanks in advance


----------



## baskura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elguero*
> 
> Have anyone with the dead aura stuff tried the new Aura V1.04.42 that is on the driver & tools page?
> 
> Does it fix anything?


Just tried it. My Trident RGB sticks have just come back to life, but the lights are still out on the mobo itself. Did it remotely, so I'll double check the bios settings tonight when I get home.


----------



## Krischan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krischan*
> 
> Hi guys, I hope someone can help me. When I overclock my 1700 by adding an offset to the VCore it works as expected, however when I dial in the voltage manually in the BIOS my CPU will stay at that voltage but only at ~1.55 GHz. I think it's weird and hope to find a solution to it. I am using the Ryzen Balanced Power Plan from the most recent chipset driver. Thanks in advance


Just to add: the weird thing is, in the BIOS I see the right clocks (3.9GHz) and voltage. In Windows however the voltage is correct but the clocks stay at 1.55GHz


----------



## Classed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimpmuckl*
> 
> Update to the 1.0.0.6 Bios. Should do the trick.


Just updated, no luck. It blue screens when I set my RAM as 3200mhz as D.O.C.P Standard and shows my normal timings but no dice.

I'm not sure which was the 1.0.0.6 BIOS, I downloaded one which was 9943?


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> Do you have sense-mi disabled in the bios?
> Checking your screenshot I can see your 1.8 PLL is right, so it shouldn't be the issue, the only thing I can think of is if you have sense-mi disabled and it got haywire?
> Sorry if I'm not much help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: fixed typo


thanks.it was disabled now i set auto.
i will monitoring today to see


----------



## Krischan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krischan*
> 
> Just to add: the weird thing is, in the BIOS I see the right clocks (3.9GHz) and voltage. In Windows however the voltage is correct but the clocks stay at 1.55GHz


The only way I can get the multiplier to be above 15.5 is to set a Vcore offset in the bios. Manually setting it or keeping it on Auto locks it at 1550MHz


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> thanks.it was disabled now i set auto.
> i will monitoring today to see


oups sorry, I meant if it was *enabled*, it should always be *disabled* if you want correct temperature reading.
I'll fix my other post, sorry for that


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> 
> I have a new problem with my system,i left over night the pc on and now my cpu temp its -79.
> i check with aida and its the same.with a reboot will fix


Ah! You must have obtained one of those refrigeration motherboards Asus occasionally let slip for those who don't want to deal directly with LN2.







They were more common before the most recent BIOSes were available.

Try using the 9943 (for two RAM sticks) or the 9945 (for four RAM sticks) BIOS. They have fewer issues to deal with for most (but not all) of us. If you are already on one of those, try to minimize the number of different temperature-reading apps that you are running. Sometimes they can conflict. Be sure you are NOT running Asus Aura or G.Skill's counterpart LED controller.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Classed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pimpmuckl*
> 
> Update to the 1.0.0.6 Bios. Should do the trick.
> 
> 
> 
> Just updated, no luck. It blue screens when I set my RAM as 3200mhz as D.O.C.P Standard and shows my normal timings but no dice.
> 
> I'm not sure which was the 1.0.0.6 BIOS, I downloaded one which was 9943?
Click to expand...

9943 and 9945 contain the latest AMD AGESA 1.0.0.6.


----------



## kazama

what is better for gamming?, gear down disabled or enabled? 1t or 2t, im on 9943 tz rgb 3466 cl14


----------



## skline00

What is holding up Asus from releasing a new official BIOS upgrade from 1201 which doesn't include AMD AGESA 1.0.0.6?

Are there problems?


----------



## lordzed83

Got no idea I'm waiting for Something new like new beta or anything


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> What is holding up Asus from releasing a new official BIOS upgrade from 1201 which doesn't include AMD AGESA 1.0.0.6?
> 
> Are there problems?


Elmor has not posted anything in weeks, so I hope he is ok.


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Elmor has not posted anything in weeks, so I hope he is ok.


He has been at Computex breaking records. Should be back with us shortly.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> He has been at Computex breaking records. Should be back with us shortly.


I think he's still stuck at the after party.


----------



## eyetrippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> I think he's still stuck at the after party.


I think it's a bit odd that support stops entirely when an event like computex is on.

Obviously Asus need more staff working on bios updates.

Or the relevant support staff shouldn't be sent to such events.


----------



## Smffy

Howdy, thought it was about time I registered on here... Hello. I've updated to 9945 and its made a big difference in my dual ranked Corsair 4 x 8GB sticks compatibility so clearly some good work going on.... Now I just need to decide on some faster sticks for the future as i'm still on 3,000mhz.

Two questions I still have, CPU is an 1800x...

One, I still have the annoying RGB cycle when powered off - since updating the soft states seem to work when restarting, the lights stay at the set static colour then turn off as you would expect when the PC boots until post completes and the static colour returns. However, if I shut down as soon as the power is off the RGB cycle kicks in - I understand not everyone has this problem so I guess for @elmor its improved but still a problem when in a power off state.

Two, can someone please tell my the function of the 'T offset' - specifically what the values do? I know its offsetting the temperature and higher value means lower BIOS reported temps but what are the increments? I still have a BIOS temp reporting idle as about 60c when I've got significant watercooling and the block is cold to touch. I understood this was resolved but perhaps i'm wrong?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## aldarund

Where is new bios.. Even Prime x370 have a bios at official asus site, and CH6 have only this bios in some post in forum. Kind of strange.


----------



## Yviena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I have both. I have 4x8gb g.skill 4266 rated i tested with 9945 and 2x8gb g.skill 4266, 2x8gb g.skill 3600 cl15 rated i tested with 9943.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure to post your timings and an aida bench!


I'm currently trying to see if I can get 3733mhz stable with cas 18

I did get 3620mhz to work with the existing settings but 3733 fails to train so I'm unsure if I entered a memory hole again or the CPU just can't run that frequency.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aldarund*
> 
> Where is new bios.. Even Prime x370 have a bios at official asus site, and CH6 have only this bios in some post in forum. Kind of strange.


Rog team got better toys to play with at this point. X399 asus and x299 asus. Time to upgrade


----------



## Krischan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baskura*
> 
> Just tried it. My Trident RGB sticks have just come back to life, but the lights are still out on the mobo itself. Did it remotely, so I'll double check the bios settings tonight when I get home.


any news?


----------



## Yviena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Rog team got better toys to play with at this point. X399 asus and x299 asus. Time to upgrade


Heh I'm so tempted to get threadripper just for the moar cores part.

Can only hope that ryzen 2-3 has more cores on the 10-7nm process.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> What is holding up Asus from releasing a new official BIOS upgrade from 1201 which doesn't include AMD AGESA 1.0.0.6?
> 
> Are there problems?


I suspect so. I toyed with 9943 / 9945, but all I managed to do was make an unstable system even more unstable, so I went back to 1201, stock speeds. I'll take another whack at OCing once a new BIOS gets released. No more "alpha" BIOSes for this guy, I'm waiting for the next publicly available BIOS. I love that Elmor releases this stuff to us, but I just can't daily drive a system that's horribly unstable.


----------



## residentour

I recently started to get this Bios Cpu fan detection error randomly. I am on 9945 and the CPU cooler is only 2 months old. Fan speed reading is normal on both bios and hwinfo and never got this error with previous beta Bioses before.


----------



## aldarund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I suspect so. I toyed with 9943 / 9945, but all I managed to do was make an unstable system even more unstable, so I went back to 1201, stock speeds. I'll take another whack at OCing once a new BIOS gets released. No more "alpha" BIOSes for this guy, I'm waiting for the next publicly available BIOS. I love that Elmor releases this stuff to us, but I just can't daily drive a system that's horribly unstable.


Well they have no prob releasing 1006 for Prime x370, so i dont think there is a problems....


----------



## baskura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krischan*
> 
> any news?


Yes. Just tried it and can confirm that the new version on the Asus website did relight and does control the RGB on my ram. However, RGB on the motherboard itself is still dead, despite trying resetting it in the bios etc.

I'm guessing the reason why there is no new bios yet might be because they want to slip in a mod to possibly re-program the Aura chip? I think a new bios is needed to fix it.


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElmerF*
> 
> 9945 is not a stable bios. My board is now being RMAed, and you don't want to feel the pain of Asus "world class" customer support (it's horrendous). Stick with 1201 for now. My two cents.


Been using 9945 since it came out, no issues over here
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *residentour*
> 
> I recently started to get this Bios Cpu fan detection error randomly. I am on 9945 and the CPU cooler is only 2 months old. Fan speed reading is normal on both bios and hwinfo and never got this error with previous beta Bioses before.


Yeah this happened from time to time over here aswell. Lower the lowest fan speed in BIOS or set it to ignore. Solved it for me.


----------



## zulex

disappointed to elmor.. to asus.
it seems gigabyte aorus k7 is better than c6h.


----------



## hsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *residentour*
> 
> I recently started to get this Bios Cpu fan detection error randomly. I am on 9945 and the CPU cooler is only 2 months old. Fan speed reading is normal on both bios and hwinfo and never got this error with previous beta Bioses before.


set to bios on qfan auto (ignore)
on my case it will bypass on startup


----------



## Benus74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *residentour*
> 
> I recently started to get this Bios Cpu fan detection error randomly. I am on 9945 and the CPU cooler is only 2 months old. Fan speed reading is normal on both bios and hwinfo and never got this error with previous beta Bioses before.


I've had that message once a few days ago, but that was probably my fault








I've had my case opened and as I was reading some voltages with DMM on the ProbeIt points, I put my knuckles in the fan








The fan slow down and took speed back, no harm.

But then on next reboot I've had this exact error.
I went to bios, changed nothing, did F10, PC rebooted and the error was gone.

Since I haven't got that error again.

So maybe you touched your fan by mistake? or maybe your fan is defective?
Do you have another fan to try just in case it is defective?


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yviena*
> 
> I'm currently trying to see if I can get 3733mhz stable with cas 18
> 
> I did get 3620mhz to work with the existing settings but 3733 fails to train so I'm unsure if I entered a memory hole again or the CPU just can't run that frequency.


I get get 3600-3660 to work, as in it will post, boot and run, but I have never been able to get it stable with any sort of reasonable timings.

Your 3600mhz passes HCI for 10 loops? (1000% coverage on all memory). I got it to run 6-7 loops once but It did pop a memory error on @800%.

No matter what timings I use I never got 3733 to post with two sticks of memory. I got it to post and boot once with a single stick and ******ed timings (all default, think it was CL 22?), but system crashed during a memory test


----------



## roybotnik

I am 100% convinced now that memory and cpu stress tests are not enough when overclocking Ryzen, and that SoC voltage is a little more complicated than it seems.

I am running my 1800x at 4ghz with +0.68125 offset voltage and LLC3. Memory is at 3466 14-14-14-34-1T with sub-timings posted by The Stilt. My system wasn't fully stable during stress testing with 1.15v SoC, so I bumped it up to 1.175. This passed an 1h of y-cruncher memory-specific tests, 1h of realbench, 1h of memtest 64, and 1h of AIDA64 cache/mem stress test.

However, after playing overwatch for a little while (anywhere from 15 mins to an hour+), my GPU driver would crash. I played around with timings a little and had the same result no matter what. And at times I would get some stuttering, screen tearing, and/or intermittent input lag. There was always something a little bit 'off'. I had previously noticed that my score in heaven benchmark would drop by ~50 points if my SoC voltage was too low, but wasn't sure if it was just a coincidence.

I upped my SoC voltage to 1.18125v and played OW for several hours last night with 0 issues. I also feel that my frame rate and input are smoother. I'm running an R9 290 with a mild overclock, but I would have the same issue with my GPU driver crashing even when dialing the overclock back or going back to stock (of course this was the first thing I assumed). I don't know if it's a combination of the 290 being a power-hungry card or what. Temps aren't an issue, my card only gets to 67C under full load.

Maybe when stress testing from now on I'll leave heaven running in the background...







.


----------



## Krischan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baskura*
> 
> Yes. Just tried it and can confirm that the new version on the Asus website did relight and does control the RGB on my ram. However, RGB on the motherboard itself is still dead, despite trying resetting it in the bios etc.
> 
> I'm guessing the reason why there is no new bios yet might be because they want to slip in a mod to possibly re-program the Aura chip? I think a new bios is needed to fix it.


Sounds good. How did your MB RGB die?


----------



## Bart

roybotnik: I think you need to run the stress tests longer. Back when I was trying to OC this thing, I got it to the point where it would survive stress tests, but only about 2-3 hours or so. It would fail after 3 - 4 hours. I think the problem for most of us is time and patience, which is why I went back to stock for now.







It seems with Ryzen that if you can survive 12-24 hours of memory stress testing, you're probably fine. But that takes a ton of time.


----------



## baskura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krischan*
> 
> Sounds good. How did your MB RGB die?


Just happened one day and the previous Aura software wouldn't work, despite doing everything including reinstalling Windows from scratch.

My fresh install didn't have Aura on since then, installed the newest version of Aura and my RGB memory lit up straight away which is good.

As for the on board RGB being dead, a lot of people have reported the same problem in the Asus forums and they are working on it. One of the mods said that he was confident that a combination of new Aura software (hopefully the one that I just installed) along with a BIOS update (to be released) should hopefully fix all of the problems and reset the Aura chip (which has somehow become corrupted).


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> I am 100% convinced now that memory and cpu stress tests are not enough when overclocking Ryzen, and that SoC voltage is a little more complicated than it seems.
> 
> I am running my 1800x at 4ghz with +0.68125 offset voltage and LLC3. Memory is at 3466 14-14-14-34-1T with sub-timings posted by The Stilt. My system wasn't fully stable during stress testing with 1.15v SoC, so I bumped it up to 1.175. This passed an 1h of y-cruncher memory-specific tests, 1h of realbench, 1h of memtest 64, and 1h of AIDA64 cache/mem stress test.
> 
> However, after playing overwatch for a little while (anywhere from 15 mins to an hour+), my GPU driver would crash. I played around with timings a little and had the same result no matter what. And at times I would get some stuttering, screen tearing, and/or intermittent input lag. There was always something a little bit 'off'. I had previously noticed that my score in heaven benchmark would drop by ~50 points if my SoC voltage was too low, but wasn't sure if it was just a coincidence.
> 
> I upped my SoC voltage to 1.18125v and played OW for several hours last night with 0 issues. I also feel that my frame rate and input are smoother. I'm running an R9 290 with a mild overclock, but I would have the same issue with my GPU driver crashing even when dialing the overclock back or going back to stock (of course this was the first thing I assumed). I don't know if it's a combination of the 290 being a power-hungry card or what. Temps aren't an issue, my card only gets to 67C under full load.
> 
> Maybe when stress testing from now on I'll leave heaven running in the background...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I get the same thing in both 9943 and 9945 When I am on the edge of stability. To me... it appears to be a thing with this BIOS, not the overclock, as I did not see this on bios 0081 when running 3600mhz memory with a Bsclk OC; no matter if that was a 114, 125, or 135 mhz bclk..

Another theory I have is that when we push the memclk up we start to approach or exceed the limits of the "infinity fabric", data fabric, and SOC components in Ryzen, It is this fabric that connects the CCX's together, it also is the fabric that the IMC, I/O controller (PCI-E lanes), etc.

I have to remind myself there is a reason they are running this "fabric" and SOC at memclk and not CPU clock, and that it will have limits. We are overclocking the snot out of the SOC components, which is why we have to keep pushing the voltage up, and that eventually one of those SOC components is going to get unstable at the higher clock, with a higher voltage.

IMHO it was very poor choice to run the SOC at memclk; I get why they did it, I just think it was a bad choice as ulitmately the SOC components and fabric stability is going to be the limiting factor when we start talking about memory speeds. Now... If they have a way to put those "fabrics" and soc frequency on a divider of memclk, that would help out a bunch as the memory bus could be run independently of the clock rate of the I/O controller. In thread ripper I am guessing this is how it is going to be as most of the SOC components are disabled on the die and are running in the chipset. Which gives people like elmor a lot more options to play with.

It may very well be that we are at the limits of memory speed and stability in Ryzen, and that to get faster memory and datafabric speeds we will have to jump ship to Threadripper, not only for it's quad channel support, but also because of the reduced SOC


----------



## skline00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Rog team got better toys to play with at this point. X399 asus and x299 asus. Time to upgrade


Probably true about the new toys. No upgrade for me other than a Big Vega.


----------



## Timur Born

One hour of stress testing is nothing if you aim for full stability, you need to run longer. Using ITB AVX (Linpack) can serve as a shortcut, because it is so stressful, but even then you may see several runs of 10 loops succeed while others can fail in loop 2 (why I use 30 loops for my tests). With tests such as Realbench or HCI you really need to put in the hours, there is no way around it.

That is because you are *not* trying to sum up hours or loops, but you are trying to catch that single one-off that may or may not happen after seconds or afters days. Longer test-runs increase the chance to catch those errors that are very sporadic, but will still ruin your long-time experience.

Personally I gave up on 3466-C14 for the time being. Currently HCI is running 630% on 3333-C14, which means that it is running more than half a day already (some swapfile action slowing things down due Firefox Nightly running alongside and needing a restart to clear memory).


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> oups sorry, I meant if it was *enabled*, it should always be *disabled* if you want correct temperature reading.
> I'll fix my other post, sorry for that


I have 1700X
if i set disabled after x amount of time will show negative temperature.
i must add also that negative temp HWinfo64 report only in the section ASUS CROSSHAIR VI HERO
up at CPU [#0] AMD Ryzen 1700x temperature its positive
as i said this temperature bug its present in aida and hwinfo


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> I have 1700X
> if i set disabled after x amount of time will show negative temperature.
> i must add also that negative temp HWinfo64 report only in the section ASUS CROSSHAIR VI HERO
> up at CPU [#0] AMD Ryzen 1700x temperature its positive
> as i said this temperature bug its present in aida and hwinfo


This isn't working for the "X" CPU's. If you want to get a "correct" temp under load set the offset to about 283 or so and leave it on auto. Works for stopping the fans for ramping up at 75c if that's your problem







But the idle temps seems to be a bit odd, not that it really matters much.


----------



## Yviena

Has anyone else noticed higher cpu Ttctl temps with higher ram frequencies 3200mhz i get around 62c with 3600 its 67c.


----------



## eyetrippy

Stress testing means sweet piss all on this board.

Set it up, stress it, all good... Run for couple of days then it's full of **** again.

Hate to think how much time have wasted trying to Oc the ******* thing.


----------



## elguero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baskura*
> 
> Yes. Just tried it and can confirm that the new version on the Asus website did relight and does control the RGB on my ram. However, RGB on the motherboard itself is still dead, despite trying resetting it in the bios etc.
> 
> I'm guessing the reason why there is no new bios yet might be because they want to slip in a mod to possibly re-program the Aura chip? I think a new bios is needed to fix it.


I see, thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## LXXR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yviena*
> 
> Has anyone else noticed higher cpu Ttctl temps with higher ram frequencies 3200mhz i get around 62c with 3600 its 67c.


Did you set SoC Voltage ( vddr_soc ) on AUTO or manual?

If you leave it on AUTO you will see a voltage bump here everytime you raise the memory clock.

This is what i get with vddr_SoC on AUTO:

2933 - 0,950v ( on manual i set 0,900v )
3200 - 1,100v ( on manual i set 1,050v )
3466 - 1,150v ( on manual i set 1,100v )
3600 - 1,200v ( on manual i set 1,150-1,200v )

So vddr_SoC has a visible impact on your tcl_die temperature if you run benchmarks or stresstests.


----------



## andrej124

Late to the party, but is it really impossible to use SpeedFan with this motherboard?

My Vive software is interfering with AI Suite and I can't have it installed. But how can I control my fans?

BIOS curve is not followed in the windows environment.


----------



## Yviena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LXXR*
> 
> Did you set SoC Voltage ( vddr_soc ) on AUTO or manual?
> 
> If you leave it on AUTO you will see a voltage bump here everytime you raise the memory clock.
> 
> This is what i get with vddr_SoC on AUTO:
> 
> 2933 - 0,950v ( on manual i set 0,900v )
> 3200 - 1,100v ( on manual i set 1,050v )
> 3466 - 1,150v ( on manual i set 1,100v )
> 3600 - 1,200v ( on manual i set 1,150-1,200v )
> 
> So vddr_SoC has a visible impact on your tcl_die temperature if you run benchmarks or stresstests.


Hmm weird it seems it's not the ram frequency that raises the temp i run the exact same voltages and frequency as i had before and max temps where 62c and now it's max 67c.

Ambient temps same, fan rpm same, stress testing same version, the only difference i see in stress testing is that the CPU Core Power is higher now around 122-125W when before it was around 110W...
i don't get it i run the exact same settings as before nothing has changed but that value in HWinfo.


----------



## LXXR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yviena*
> 
> Hmm weird it seems it's not the ram frequency that raises the temp i run the exact same voltages and frequency as i had before and max temps where 62c and now it's max 67c.
> 
> Ambient temps same, fan rpm same, stress testing same version, the only difference i see in stress testing is that the CPU Core Power is higher now around 122-125W when before it was around 110W...
> i don't get it i run the exact same settings as before nothing has changed but that value in HWinfo.


So maybe new bios brings some more utilization into the game.  Don't know.

But after reading you post, i set up aida stresstest for memory, cache and fpu because i know the power usage and temperatures.

cpu core power old: 160w
cpu core power new: 180w

tdie old: 65-66°C
tdie new: 68-70°C


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yviena*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LXXR*
> 
> Did you set SoC Voltage ( vddr_soc ) on AUTO or manual?
> 
> If you leave it on AUTO you will see a voltage bump here everytime you raise the memory clock.
> 
> This is what i get with vddr_SoC on AUTO:
> 
> 2933 - 0,950v ( on manual i set 0,900v )
> 3200 - 1,100v ( on manual i set 1,050v )
> 3466 - 1,150v ( on manual i set 1,100v )
> 3600 - 1,200v ( on manual i set 1,150-1,200v )
> 
> So vddr_SoC has a visible impact on your tcl_die temperature if you run benchmarks or stresstests.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm weird it seems it's not the ram frequency that raises the temp i run the exact same voltages and frequency as i had before and max temps where 62c and now it's max 67c.
> 
> Ambient temps same, fan rpm same, stress testing same version, the only difference i see in stress testing is that the CPU Core Power is higher now around 122-125W when before it was around 110W...
> i don't get it i run the exact same settings as before nothing has changed but that value in HWinfo.
Click to expand...

As I noted about 10k messages ago (you must have missed it







), modern digital circuitry mostly draws current during transitions, so the more transitions per second the more average current is drawn and the greater the power dissipation. The Ryzen operates on both the core clock and the memory clock, so raising the frequency of the latter should be expected to have an effect on temperature.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> Probably true about the new toys. No upgrade for me other than a Big Vega.


For me as well, I have $600 allocated for an 8GB Vega card at this point, and the wait is killing me!


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> For me as well, I have $600 allocated for an 8GB Vega card at this point, and the wait is killing me!


Same, I hope they do a water cooled version and/or ROG RGB one to sync with AURA


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yviena*
> 
> I'm currently trying to see if I can get 3733mhz stable with cas 18
> 
> I did get 3620mhz to work with the existing settings but 3733 fails to train so I'm unsure if I entered a memory hole again or the CPU just can't run that frequency.


Same here Tried Everything maxed out volts ect. Max i managed to buut at is 3672 if ya find soution geme a shout


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> disappointed to elmor.. to asus.
> it seems gigabyte aorus k7 is better than c6h.


Based on what ?? Everything working here pushing my chip to its limits.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> For me as well, I have $600 allocated for an 8GB Vega card at this point, and the wait is killing me!


I have 600 pounds and


If Vega does not deliver 1080ti INSTANT BUY and never going back to AMD. Waited for Fury X that turned out to be crap compared to 980ti for same price....
For now i fixed myself up 3733 memory kit gained 100mhz over one i had


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> disappointed to elmor.. to asus.
> it seems gigabyte aorus k7 is better than c6h.
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what ?? Everything working here pushing my chip to its limits.
Click to expand...

boot times.
limits huh?


----------



## Ex0cet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> Can you indicate how you test your ram latency? is that an average of a few times run? which version of AIDA64 (is it the beta)?
> 
> The reason I'm asking is that I see a lot of variance with AIDA64 (even the beta) when doing memory tests.
> Sometime the latency would go down to 69ns and same configs after a few runs, go to 74ns.
> That's why I think it's important to talk about testing protocol to make sure we've got something repeatable (and trustable).
> 
> Maybe we should do something like 10 tests, remove the best and worst case, take average, min, max of all the runs so we could establish more reliable results.
> 
> On the other hand, when testing for memory I've found that the intel memory latency check tool is very accurate, I don't have variance like AIDA64 does.
> I don't know if that's because I ran that tool from Linux, and so less potential side effect with other programs running aside (programs running aside like windows itself).
> 
> Thanks for your share already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to do the test runs based on test protocol above using the 3 different OC profiles and get back to you.
> (I'll do this tonight as I've got lot of work today)


You are absolutely right, I agree.

Indeed it was an average of 3 runs, using AIDA64 Cache & Memory Benchmark v5.90.4200 / BenchDLL 4.3.741 -x64

One thing to note, is that usually the first result droped by AIDA64 Cache&MemBench will be the more inconsistent one. After that, the 2nd and 3rd are, more often than not, very similar.

Right now I'm testing:



And achieved one of my best results yet.

Ryzen 1700 running @3.93Ghz (101.4*38.75) 1.4v LLC4 w/Cinebench15 performance bias
4x8Gb Samsung B sticks @3515mhz (101.4*34.66) 16-16-16-36, GearDown disabled, CR 2. (1.4v & 1.2 SOCv)

/Edit1: Unfortunately *I can't BLCK OC over 101.4* because my M.2 SSD (Samsung 850 evo) can't handle it and won't even show when booting if that frequency is exceeded.

Testing stability of this configuration atm.

Cheers!


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> boot times.
> limits huh?


Dunno about You but I boot up Once a day. You must have some unstable system if ya booting up more than that


----------



## Pilotasso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I have 600 pounds and
> 
> 
> If Vega does not deliver 1080ti INSTANT BUY and never going back to AMD. Waited for Fury X that turned out to be crap compared to 980ti for same price....
> For now i fixed myself up 3733 memory kit gained 100mhz over one i had


I already pulled the trigger on the 1080Ti. The deciding factor was the delay and possible availability issues, meaning I would probably get it only in september in my country if I was lucky with availability, plus rumors VEGA doesnt quite reach 1080Ti levels.

I am sad but needed a GFX ASAP.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> boot times.
> limits huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno about You but I boot up Once a day. You must have some unstable system if ya booting up more than that
Click to expand...

Yeah. I reckon you boot up before taking a shower. Then come back when you're done.









Unstable? lol.

To find what is the best settings for the system, you need to tweak it first.

Tbh, I do love the CH6. But the boot time discrepancy is very obvious. Taichi is just a step faster.


----------



## Benus74

Very nice score @Ex0cet









For me I broke the cinebench at 1751, but I've never been able to do more.
I still have hope that with a next BIOS I'll get to maybe 1760, and maybe one day I'll approach the 1800









I see that you run the trial version of AIDA64, and to be honest (and not having any share or relationship with the company selling AIDA64) it's been the best tool I bought since a few years.
Not having full visibility over all the memory scores might hide other discrepancy over the runs.

I bought the extreme version, and since I see all the numbers I can tell you that sometime there is really a lot of variance, specially on the L2 and L3 cache.
You can probably check some of the screenshot from @gupsterg that highlight this very well.

Now the real question is why such variance?
Is that AIDA having some kind of bug? or is it Ryzen (or C6H) showing some limits (or bugs)?

To be honest I'm really not sure what's going on, and I feel that we won't have a good answer on that until we see more stable runs.

Anyone has an intel platform to see if AIDA has the same kind of variance in memory bench?
If it does than I would think it's AIDA... if it doesn't... wel I guess the hardware would be in cause.

Thanks for your shares.


----------



## lordzed83

@mus1mus ye like when I was Trying 9943 but it mothers me not since i do 10 push up's each reboot next reboot 10 situ ps next reboot 10 squats next weights and s on. Im Trainign while my memory is training simple. On some weekends i end up doing 3-4 hours of training in 1 go








I got no clue why my setup hates 9943 cant get it to pas IBT very high on same settings as 1201 even tho ITS SLOWER cause looser timings on 1.0.0.6 ******* mystery

@Ex0cet i turned off that Cheatin option in bios and getting 1751-1753 with same settings with cheats on i get something like 1801-1802 hehe.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> BIOS curve is not followed in the windows environment.


BIOS curve is followed on my W10 (Creators) installation. I control my AIO pump via CPU header (not pump header), my radiator fans via Chassis 2, exhaust fan via Chassis 1.

You need to either calibrate the fan header via advanced mode and then set the curve via easy mode, or calibrate in easy mode and then switch to advanced and back to easy in order for the calibration to stick.


----------



## Timur Born

Over 1100% of HCI from morning to evening ought to be enough for testing 3333-CL14 for now. I will now tighten some more timings and then set up a P-state CPU overclock again. Once new BIOS versions hit I may try higher memory OC again.


----------



## mus1mus

mine hates 9943 too. Max memory is stuck to 3333. 9945 allows 3466.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> mine hates 9943 too. Max memory is stuck to 3333. 9945 allows 3466.


Like with 1201 i can do 3531cl16 that im on now passing tests rendering ect. New bioses christ iw spend more on 9943 than any of betas possibly more than all betas combined and still can get it stable on same settings that im stable with 1201. So looks thats it with my ryzen tuning


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> mine hates 9943 too. Max memory is stuck to 3333. 9945 allows 3466.
> 
> 
> 
> Like with 1201 i can do 3531cl16 that im on now passing tests rendering ect. New bioses christ iw spend more on 9943 than any of betas possibly more than all betas combined and still can get it stable on same settings that im stable with 1201. So looks thats it with my ryzen tuning
Click to expand...

Don't worry. You are not alone.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Don't worry. You are not alone.


As they say on Game of Thrones, this is known.







I gave up on the 99xx BIOSes too. Those just aren't ready for prime time IMO. Either that or they REALLY hate my ram. I couldn't even get stable at STOCK on 9943 at the end. Started out well enough, but as odd as it sounds, the stability seemed to degrade very quickly, even WITHOUT me changing settings. Didn't like those BIOSes one bit.


----------



## Yviena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> As I noted about 10k messages ago (you must have missed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), modern digital circuitry mostly draws current during transitions, so the more transitions per second the more average current is drawn and the greater the power dissipation. The Ryzen operates on both the core clock and the memory clock, so raising the frequency of the latter should be expected to have an effect on temperature.


I know that ram speed affects the temp but this was tested with the same settings as before that give me consistent 110w cpu core power, and 62-62.5c max temp.
now it goes over 66c with nothing really changed even the digital thermostat measures the same ambient temp so i can only conclude it's the bios.


----------



## Ex0cet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0cet*
> 
> You are absolutely right, I agree.
> 
> Indeed it was an average of 3 runs, using AIDA64 Cache & Memory Benchmark v5.90.4200 / BenchDLL 4.3.741 -x64
> 
> One thing to note, is that usually the first result droped by AIDA64 Cache&MemBench will be the more inconsistent one. After that, the 2nd and 3rd are, more often than not, very similar.
> 
> Right now I'm testing:
> 
> 
> 
> And achieved one of my best results yet.
> 
> Ryzen 1700 running @3.93Ghz (101.4*38.75) 1.4v LLC4 w/Cinebench15 performance bias
> 4x8Gb Samsung B sticks @3515mhz (101.4*34.66) 16-16-16-36, GearDown disabled, CR 2. (1.4v & 1.2 SOCv)
> 
> Unfortunately *I can't BLCK OC over 101.4* because my M.2 SSD (Samsung 850 evo) can't handle it and won't even show when booting if that frequency is exceeded.
> 
> Testing stability of this configuration atm.
> 
> Cheers!


Was trying to edit my previous post and somehow I deleted it... My bad.


----------



## hsn

soc 1.15v
1.4v
procodt 60ohm
bios 9945

its look like stabil


----------



## Timur Born

Anyone else wondering why "Performance BIAS" lowers memory latency and why it can lead to code 8 crash (=CPU crash) during Windows boot at higher memory frequencies?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hsn*
> 
> 
> 
> soc 1.15v
> 1.4v
> procodt 60ohm
> bios 9945
> 
> its look like stabil


Do you have any boot up issues? Such as booting up from shutdown (wait like 20 seconds after shutdown)? Does it keep all your settings?


----------



## Yviena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Same here Tried Everything maxed out volts ect. Max i managed to buut at is 3672 if ya find soution geme a shout


I think we are getting to the edge of what the infinity fabric can run stable.

I will probably sell my 1700 when ryzen 2-3 comes out depending on improvements


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Anyone else wondering why "Performance BIAS" lowers memory latency and why it can lead to code 8 crash (=CPU crash) during Windows boot at higher memory frequencies?


i am asking the same question 10 pages back







but like what does it actually do, not the results from using it.
and i got another code 8 this morning with cb15 profile set.

nad sorry just noticed the higher memory frequencies bit...mine are still 2933 never changed only variable is the performance bias.

so yeah...anyone...beuller...beuller


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yviena*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> As I noted about 10k messages ago (you must have missed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), modern digital circuitry mostly draws current during transitions, so the more transitions per second the more average current is drawn and the greater the power dissipation. The Ryzen operates on both the core clock and the memory clock, so raising the frequency of the latter should be expected to have an effect on temperature.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that ram speed affects the temp but this was tested with the same settings as before that give me consistent 110w cpu core power, and 62-62.5c max temp.
> now it goes over 66c with nothing really changed even the digital thermostat measures the same ambient temp so i can only conclude it's the bios.
Click to expand...

Do you mean nothing really changed except the BIOS?


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> Awesome, worked for me first go, however I have gone to 2T command rate and disabled Gear Down for better latencies in both the memory and cache speeds.
> 
> Still not quite there with 3200 but hopefully another update will unlock that for us, have you tried tightening the timings on that setup?


Yes, but it doesn´t work (for me at least with my setup and my RAM) with CAS 15 and show error code 8 althogh CAS15,16,16,16, 35 will must work, now it doesn't. I hope next bios can do it. Actually, my memory only run at 3000 stable (with CAS16 at speed max design anyway) or 3200 (but unstable on testing), however other diferent memory can run at 3200 or more.

You can try setting Gear Down (auto) and Comand Rate (Auto), at least to me it works just like that. If not, I don´t know that you can do... We will wait for the new bios.


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> You can try setting Gear Down (auto) and Comand Rate (Auto), at least to me it works just like that. If not, I don´t know that you can do... We will wait for the new bios.


Did these work for you at 3200, though unstable?

I don't want to mess around too much with memory OC right now due to the CBS/PState bug with offset voltage if you get a memory training error. I'm not sure which setting of yours changed the stability and reliability but I couldn't get above 2400 with the rating speeds/settings no matter the command rate, gear down mode or procODT and these were with 1.4V DRAM voltage, the major difference between the rated settings and the ones you recommended were the tRAS, tRC and tRFC (which automatically set itself to 537).

Hopefully next BIOS/AGESA update gets us to 3200 on dual rank, dual sided Hynix MFR with good timings









RTC for reference:



Excuse the blur, the software doesn't like HiDPI.


----------



## Yviena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Do you mean nothing really changed except the BIOS?


Yep nothing changed except the bios.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> Did these work for you at 3200, though unstable?
> 
> Hopefully next BIOS/AGESA update gets us to 3200 on dual rank, dual sided Hynix MFR with good timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RTC for reference:
> 
> Excuse the blur, the software doesn't like HiDPI.


I do it, with 1.40v in memory (DDR and Boot), BCLK at 109, CAS18, ProcODT_SM=96... but my memory is only stable at 1.35v. Also my SSD M2, and GPU and soundcard doesn´t like it (OC BCLK).


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baskura*
> 
> Yes. Just tried it and can confirm that the new version on the Asus website did relight and does control the RGB on my ram. However, RGB on the motherboard itself is still dead, despite trying resetting it in the bios etc.


In my case, neither the mobo's LED nor the LED strip RGB connected, with the BIOS 9943 to date today.


----------



## DrJonno

Howdy all, lurker here until now, but I am very likely to be picking up a CH6 and have some questions! I was hoping to wait for the CH Extreme, but who knows when it is going to come out. Hero and EK mono block will do instead, and will be running an 1800X.

1. Is it better to go 2x16gb modules OR 4x8gb? GSkill, Looking at either F4 3600C17 (2x16GB) or F4 3600C16 (4x8GB) kits.
2. Will I still be able to run my 960 Evo NVME as the boot drive with either of these kits, or is that only if I don't change the bclk past 100?

I also just saw that ASUS have just updated the Aura Sync drivers as well - dated 8/6/17 for those interested as it has worried me about the GSkill and Aura issues - https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/

Thanks for the help!


----------



## h2323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> I am 100% convinced now that memory and cpu stress tests are not enough when overclocking Ryzen, and that SoC voltage is a little more complicated than it seems.
> 
> I am running my 1800x at 4ghz with +0.68125 offset voltage and LLC3. Memory is at 3466 14-14-14-34-1T with sub-timings posted by The Stilt. My system wasn't fully stable during stress testing with 1.15v SoC, so I bumped it up to 1.175. This passed an 1h of y-cruncher memory-specific tests, 1h of realbench, 1h of memtest 64, and 1h of AIDA64 cache/mem stress test.
> 
> However, after playing overwatch for a little while (anywhere from 15 mins to an hour+), my GPU driver would crash. I played around with timings a little and had the same result no matter what. And at times I would get some stuttering, screen tearing, and/or intermittent input lag. There was always something a little bit 'off'. I had previously noticed that my score in heaven benchmark would drop by ~50 points if my SoC voltage was too low, but wasn't sure if it was just a coincidence.
> 
> I upped my SoC voltage to 1.18125v and played OW for several hours last night with 0 issues. I also feel that my frame rate and input are smoother. I'm running an R9 290 with a mild overclock, but I would have the same issue with my GPU driver crashing even when dialing the overclock back or going back to stock (of course this was the first thing I assumed). I don't know if it's a combination of the 290 being a power-hungry card or what. Temps aren't an issue, my card only gets to 67C under full load.
> 
> Maybe when stress testing from now on I'll leave heaven running in the background...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Can we post a link to the sub timings from The Stilt , can't find them


----------



## h2323

Anyone have any tips on 9945 and entering ram timings. I can't get anything to work. The old menu was simple, not all of the sub timing info was in there, do I need to be tweaking any of that as well?


----------



## hsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Do you have any boot up issues? Such as booting up from shutdown (wait like 20 seconds after shutdown)? Does it keep all your settings?


just shutdown 1time ,,, and boot normally.
but still keep my setting


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Based on what ?? Everything working here pushing my chip to its limits.


asus is not updating agesa 1006 official bios. giga and asrock already posted their official bios. asus does not have beta bioses in its official website which makes the users difficult to find the release of betas. 9945 bios has been released about 3 weeks ago and still no official one and elmor is out of this thread for weeks.


----------



## aldarund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> asus is not updating agesa 1006 official bios. giga and asrock already posted their official bios. asus does not have beta bioses in its official website which makes the users difficult to find the release of betas. 9945 bios has been released about 3 weeks ago and still no official one and elmor is out of this thread for weeks.


Well not entirely true, but yes valid point. Asus updating to agesa 1006. But on other mb, like prime x370, but not on this one..


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> asus is not updating agesa 1006 official bios. giga and asrock already posted their official bios. asus does not have beta bioses in its official website which makes the users difficult to find the release of betas. 9945 bios has been released about 3 weeks ago and still no official one and elmor is out of this thread for weeks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> asus is not updating agesa 1006 official bios. giga and asrock already posted their official bios. asus does not have beta bioses in its official website which makes the users difficult to find the release of betas. 9945 bios has been released about 3 weeks ago and still no official one and elmor is out of this thread for weeks.


Elmor has been at Computex, and we don't know what the rest of the BIOS team is doing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Elmor has been at Computex, and we don't know what the rest of the BIOS team is doing.


x299.


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> x299.


Yeah probably but that's not what ALL of them should be doing when the competition already got it ready. Let's hope Elmor gets back here shortly with some good news!


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Elmor has been at Computex, and we don't know what the rest of the BIOS team is doing.


I doubt there is a Bios team for c6h. elmor seems the one who does all the bios stuff for c6h. This is frustrating. Asus must work!!


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJonno*
> 
> I also just saw that ASUS have just updated the Aura Sync drivers as well - dated 8/6/17 for those interested as it has worried me about the GSkill and Aura issues - https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


Did a bit of googling, not much on that version. Aura V1.04.42 seems to be incompatible with AIsuite,lol.

More comedy from Asus software engineering.

I have no faith that it will work despite everyone knowing exactly what the problem is. Mutex /Mutant or lack thereof. I hope that the incompatibility stems from the same mutex/ smbus problem already identified because then it might get fixed during my lifetime (maybe another Forty to Sixty years).

I laugh especially hard at software suites that are incompatible with themselves.

Interestingly it does say "please update CPU-Z 1.79.1 to avoid conflict with Aura 1.04.42" and "Aura Sync compatible Asus ROG partners devices, including Corsair Vengeance RGB DDR4 DRAM, GSkill Trident Z RGB DRAM"

Just debating whether or not to try it myself as I dont use AIsuite because its broken too, lol.

Not sure I can be arsed at the moment to go hunting for detritus after the uninstaller has failed to uninstall Aura completely after I discover it still does not work and then have to repair my sticks. Again.

As I say, "no faith"

However I would be happy to be proven wrong.

Anyone else feeling brave?

When you consider how truly awful the software situation is, how long it has been this way and how people seem to accept it as normal, it fills me with despair.

But when I think about it I get a stupefied maniacal grin on my face and wonder how people can continue to be paid actual money, for years, while producing software which does not, and has never, worked properly.

Maybe I can get a job like that.

Sounds awesome.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2323*
> 
> Can we post a link to the sub timings from The Stilt , can't find them


Here you go: The Stilt's Timings


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yviena*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Do you mean nothing really changed except the BIOS?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep nothing changed except the bios.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't trust any of these BIOSes to have consistent or even accurate temperature data given all the "knobs" that one can turn setting them up. I see the main use of temp readout is to ensure that at full CPU processing, the cooling system is adequate to keep the CPU out of the region where it either shuts down or drops to a lower frequency. See various posts by *Timur Born* for some descriptive information about temperature related behavior at the high temp end of the CPU operation.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CageJ*
> 
> running 3466CL12 51-1T super-fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Trident b-die
> 
> 3600CL12-14 unstable .. but CPU was overclocked to 4200 MHz..
> 
> You need to downclock your OC a little, then IMC will improve the RAM clock and timings


What voltage for ram and soc to get 3466 CL12?


----------



## elguero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Same, I hope they do a water cooled version and/or ROG RGB one to sync with AURA


I have about 1k allocated for a custom ekwb water cooling loop with a 560 radiator for the cpu and a 280 for the gpu, but I'm waiting for a fix for all the dead aura stuff on my motherboard before I do it, I don't want to do it before I know I'll keep for sure this motherboard or if a get a replacement.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> i am asking the same question 10 pages back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but like what does it actually do, not the results from using it.


Elmor wrote that it activates CPU functions that are bugged on some CPU units.
Quote:


> and i got another code 8 this morning with cb15 profile set.
> 
> nad sorry just noticed the higher memory frequencies bit...mine are still 2933 never changed only variable is the performance bias.


I used CB15 for weeks at 3306-CL14, but at 3333-CL14 I get code 8 crashes during boot. Aida/Geekbench always crashed on me. Now I am trying CB11 at 3333-CL14, which successfully booted, but seems to have less of a positive impact on memory latency.


----------



## Timur Born

I just increased Vsoc from 1.175 to 1.2 V and now CB15 BIAS successfully boots into Windows at 3333-CL14, too.


----------



## Xerazal

Voltages are all messed up on my board. This is the second one I've gone through, first one also had issues with voltage. Got it from microcenter. Something I noticed is that the serial numbers are very close to each other, and very low numbers. Not sure if that means these are earlier boards, but a friend of mine has a board with a much higher serial number he purchased on amazon with no issues.

First board serial (last 7 characters) was J008509. It just had issues displaying correct voltages, but it was workable. Should have kept it because..

J007897 is the second. And this one is just bad. Posts fine, boots into windows fine, but default voltage was hitting upwards to 1.55 volts on vcore, 1.45 on memory. Truing to manually set voltage didn't work properly. 1.35 on vcore translated to 1.395-1.43 on vcore, and 1.35 on ram translated to 1.41. Exchanging it (again) tomorrow.


----------



## bavarianblessed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xerazal*
> 
> Voltages are all messed up on my board. This is the second one I've gone through, first one also had issues with voltage. Got it from microcenter. Something I noticed is that the serial numbers are very close to each other, and very low numbers. Not sure if that means these are earlier boards, but a friend of mine has a board with a much higher serial number he purchased on amazon with no issues.
> 
> First board serial (last 7 characters) was J008509. It just had issues displaying correct voltages, but it was workable. Should have kept it because..
> 
> J007897 is the second. And this one is just bad. Posts fine, boots into windows fine, but default voltage was hitting upwards to 1.55 volts on vcore, 1.45 on memory. Truing to manually set voltage didn't work properly. 1.35 on vcore translated to 1.395-1.43 on vcore, and 1.35 on ram translated to 1.41. Exchanging it (again) tomorrow.


Have you disabled Core Performance Boost and changed LLC to level 1 or 2?


----------



## Xerazal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xerazal*
> 
> Voltages are all messed up on my board. This is the second one I've gone through, first one also had issues with voltage. Got it from microcenter. Something I noticed is that the serial numbers are very close to each other, and very low numbers. Not sure if that means these are earlier boards, but a friend of mine has a board with a much higher serial number he purchased on amazon with no issues.
> 
> First board serial (last 7 characters) was J008509. It just had issues displaying correct voltages, but it was workable. Should have kept it because..
> 
> J007897 is the second. And this one is just bad. Posts fine, boots into windows fine, but default voltage was hitting upwards to 1.55 volts on vcore, 1.45 on memory. Truing to manually set voltage didn't work properly. 1.35 on vcore translated to 1.395-1.43 on vcore, and 1.35 on ram translated to 1.41. Exchanging it (again) tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you disabled Core Performance Boost and changed LLC to level 1 or 2?
Click to expand...

Looks like I'm putting my rig back together again.. Will report back in a bit.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2323*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Can we post a link to the sub timings from The Stilt , can't find them
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Here you go: The Stilt's Timings
Click to expand...

The Stilt's DDR4 timings are also in OP of my thread (Section RAM info), plus OP has link to post with Ryzen Timings Checker.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Did a bit of googling, not much on that version. Aura V1.04.42 seems to be incompatible with AIsuite,lol.
> More comedy from Asus software engineering.
> I have no faith that it will work despite everyone knowing exactly what the problem is. Mutex /Mutant or lack thereof. I hope that the incompatibility stems from the same mutex/ smbus problem already identified because then it might get fixed during my lifetime (maybe another Forty to Sixty years).
> I laugh especially hard at software suites that are incompatible with themselves.
> 
> Interestingly it does say "please update CPU-Z 1.79.1 to avoid conflict with Aura 1.04.42" and "Aura Sync compatible Asus ROG partners devices, including Corsair Vengeance RGB DDR4 DRAM, GSkill Trident Z RGB DRAM"
> 
> Just debating whether or not to try it myself as I dont use AIsuite because its broken too, lol.
> Not sure I can be arsed at the moment to go hunting for detritus after the uninstaller has failed to uninstall Aura completely after I discover it still does not work and then have to repair my sticks. Again.
> As I say, "no faith"
> However I would be happy to be proven wrong.
> Anyone else feeling brave?
> 
> When you consider how truly awful the software situation is, how long it has been this way and how people seem to accept it as normal, it fills me with despair.
> But when I think about it I get a stupefied maniacal grin on my face and wonder how people can continue to be paid actual money, for years, while producing software which does not, and has never, worked properly.
> 
> Maybe I can get a job like that.
> Sounds awesome.


What does System Information Viewer 5 say about new Aura?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Elmor wrote that it activates CPU functions that are bugged on some CPU units.
> I used CB15 for weeks at 3306-CL14, but at 3333-CL14 I get code 8 crashes during boot. Aida/Geekbench always crashed on me. Now I am trying CB11 at 3333-CL14, which successfully booted, but seems to have less of a positive impact on memory latency.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I just increased Vsoc from 1.175 to 1.2 V and now CB15 BIAS successfully boots into Windows at 3333-CL14, too.
Click to expand...

CPU Batch UA 1713PGT if I flipped on CB15 bias was insta Q Code 8 at OS load. As I was not using that CPU for daily use, I didn't spend time looking at how to resolve the Q-code 8. The other CPU UA 1709PGT I flip over to CB15 and no issues, tested with upto 3333MHz C14 1T. I tune SOC same way on both CPUs. So defo some CPUs have no issues with "Performance Bias" and others do. Next time I have UA 1713PGT CPU in rig I will try increase of SOC







.


----------



## Xerazal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xerazal*
> 
> Voltages are all messed up on my board. This is the second one I've gone through, first one also had issues with voltage. Got it from microcenter. Something I noticed is that the serial numbers are very close to each other, and very low numbers. Not sure if that means these are earlier boards, but a friend of mine has a board with a much higher serial number he purchased on amazon with no issues.
> 
> First board serial (last 7 characters) was J008509. It just had issues displaying correct voltages, but it was workable. Should have kept it because..
> 
> J007897 is the second. And this one is just bad. Posts fine, boots into windows fine, but default voltage was hitting upwards to 1.55 volts on vcore, 1.45 on memory. Truing to manually set voltage didn't work properly. 1.35 on vcore translated to 1.395-1.43 on vcore, and 1.35 on ram translated to 1.41. Exchanging it (again) tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you disabled Core Performance Boost and changed LLC to level 1 or 2?
Click to expand...

Quick thing before I put this back together.. The voltages I reported are when everything is set to default. No over clocking. Still check?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerazal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xerazal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xerazal*
> 
> Voltages are all messed up on my board. This is the second one I've gone through, first one also had issues with voltage. Got it from microcenter. Something I noticed is that the serial numbers are very close to each other, and very low numbers. Not sure if that means these are earlier boards, but a friend of mine has a board with a much higher serial number he purchased on amazon with no issues.
> 
> First board serial (last 7 characters) was J008509. It just had issues displaying correct voltages, but it was workable. Should have kept it because..
> 
> J007897 is the second. And this one is just bad. Posts fine, boots into windows fine, but default voltage was hitting upwards to 1.55 volts on vcore, 1.45 on memory. Truing to manually set voltage didn't work properly. 1.35 on vcore translated to 1.395-1.43 on vcore, and 1.35 on ram translated to 1.41. Exchanging it (again) tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you disabled Core Performance Boost and changed LLC to level 1 or 2?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quick thing before I put this back together.. The voltages I reported are when everything is set to default. No over clocking. Still check?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Turning off all core boost and setting LLC to level 2 allows the voltage to sit around 1.2v at default, but trying to set it to 1.35 sets it at 1.395. Doesn't affect how much its overvolting my ram.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xerazal*
> 
> Turning off all core boost and setting LLC to level 2 allows the voltage to sit around 1.2v at default, but trying to set it to 1.35 sets it at 1.395. Doesn't affect how much its overvolting my ram.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


You are possibly looking at the wrong voltage indicator. The system increases the voltage on the input side, to mitigate vdroop on the CPU side, at least partially. Also voltage under load will look much differently than voltage without load. Idle voltage can be higher, high voltage plus high amps is what really hurts.

Edit: I set my vcore to 1.375v, and that's pretty much exactly what the CPU SVI2 sensor reports under no load, no power saving, even if all other sensors report different values:


----------



## Pilotasso

32GB @ 3200Mhz CL16 w\ 2 kits of F4-4266C19D-16GTZR is possible in 9943. Performance is modest though. Just 42500 MB/s in AIDA 64.

I had 16GB at these speeds since the BIOS was out. Today I slapped the second kit in without changing anything in BIOS, and the thing booted right away.


----------



## Xerazal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xerazal*
> 
> Turning off all core boost and setting LLC to level 2 allows the voltage to sit around 1.2v at default, but trying to set it to 1.35 sets it at 1.395. Doesn't affect how much its overvolting my ram.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> You are possibly looking at the wrong voltage indicator. The system increases the voltage on the input side, to mitigate vdroop on the CPU side, at least partially. Also voltage under load will look much differently than voltage without load. Idle voltage can be higher, high voltage plus high amps is what really hurts.
> 
> Edit: I set my vcore to 1.375v, and that's pretty much exactly what the CPU SVI2 sensor reports under no load, no power saving, even if all other sensors report different values:
Click to expand...

I'm looking at voltages in the bios itself.

Previous board didn't have this problem, it just crashed a lot and I was quickly approaching the end of the exchange period, not giving me much time to figure out which volt I had to up.

With that board, if I set 1.35, it sat around that. This board is bumping it up to 1.395 - 1.425. Same with ram voltages, its adding another .04-.05 on top of what I set. The main problem I'm having is that its setting voltage much higher than I'm trying to tell it to set to.

It makes it difficult to find a stable overclock. I tried earlier, but setting vcore anywhere from 1.3 - 1.35 made it consistently overvolt to 1.395 - 1.425. Setting any other voltage also does something similar. Ex, setting soc voltage to 1.1 overvolted around 1.15 - 1.2. Setting 1.8v pll voltage to 1.8 made it kick up around 1.85. 1.05 sc voltage set to 1.05 would kick up to 1.06 - 1.07. It never hit a hard voltage either, it'd always be a range of voltages. Some fine, but others way over what I'd want to do.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xerazal*
> 
> I'm looking at voltages in the bios itself.


The BIOS is not showing the SVI2 sensor, and also inducing fake CPU load for whatever reason.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Elmor wrote that it activates CPU functions that are bugged on some CPU units.
> I used CB15 for weeks at 3306-CL14, but at 3333-CL14 I get code 8 crashes during boot. Aida/Geekbench always crashed on me. Now I am trying CB11 at 3333-CL14, which successfully booted, but seems to have less of a positive impact on memory latency.


and that is what i,m scratching my head at.
i can bench and torture test with cb15 all day long ibt avx hci memtest loop after loop of real bench 2.54 rip dvds ad infinitum and zero issues.
it is just once in a while on a cold boot i will pull a code 8.
as for memory latency it does not really seem to have a huge impact on mine it stays around the 70 odd mark for me...sort of got gimped Samsung b ram









but if throwing soc up helps on the boot i will give it a try but i am doubtful.

as for elmors description...and yes harry the wand makes magic...pretty much tells me zero to crapall









sorry the reason i ask is if we know what is enabled what is turned on maybe we can have a chance of changing the right settings to make it stable...but without knowing what it is it is in fact a crapshoot


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> CPU Batch UA 1713PGT if I flipped on CB15 bias was insta Q Code 8 at OS load. As I was not using that CPU for daily use, I didn't spend time looking at how to resolve the Q-code 8. The other CPU UA 1709PGT I flip over to CB15 and no issues, tested with upto 3333MHz C14 1T. I tune SOC same way on both CPUs. So defo some CPUs have no issues with "Performance Bias" and others do. Next time I have UA 1713PGT CPU in rig I will try increase of SOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I had several reboots at 1.2 and 1.25 V SOC now, sometimes it goes code 8 during OS load, sometimes it does not. When it does not it seems stable (100% HCI at the time of this writing).

I increased DRAM voltage (not boot) from 1.39 to 1.4 V now, because I know from former tests that 0.01 V difference can make or break these dimms. On the other hand I am trying to stay as low on DRAM voltage as possible, because I measured a considerable increase in memory errors with high DRAM voltage (tested at 1.6 V on my B-die TridentZ).


----------



## theVatansever

Hello guys, i've a few questions that needed your knowledge,,

1.)i recently bought TridentZ RGB 3600 C16 16 16 36 Samsung B die chipped rams,,,,as i installed first two 2X8GB (later bought another two pairs), i was able to OC to stable 4.0ghz at 1,4V..then added two more dimms and now, my previous dimms also can not be OC'ed even to 3866mhz...i dont what happened but 4ghz now is a dream for me in any 2 dimms combination...not possible...what do you think could happen? Now , at 1.37V, four dimss at 3600mhz CL15-15-15-35 2T

2.) As i checked my dimss with Thaipoon Burner, i used to get CRC errors...than searched and bought paid version to correct them with downloaded SPD file from the application. anyway it seems fixed but then what i realized is that, whenever NZXT's CAM software is operating, i'm getting CRC errors, whenever i close it, CRC reads OK!...it's clear, CAM is interrupting somethings..damn!
anyway i happened to buy Thaipoon full version unfortunately...
my question comes
when i check my spd reading from dimms and comparing it to SPD file downloaded and written to dimms several times, on Comporator tool, there're always differences as you can see below...i dont remember how many time i did write SPD file of Thaipoon to all dimss, i always that RED areas on comparator tool...what do you think about it? are my dimms permanently corrupted or is it ok?
memtest stability tests are passed with 0 Error, no issue at any application..no any problem but at comparator, i never see same data although written several times.

thanks for your time! much appreciated.


----------



## Naeem

anyone else noticed that adding samsung 960 evo NVMe SSD needs more voltage for CPU overclock ? i was 3.9ghz stable with 1.36v now i need 1.40v ?


----------



## Mitzrael777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> anyone else noticed that adding samsung 960 evo NVMe SSD needs more voltage for CPU overclock ? i was 3.9ghz stable with 1.36v now i need 1.40v ?


I cannot tell exactly if it required more voltage since i have the Samsung EVO 960 since i build up the system, but yeah i require almost the same voltage on my 1800X to get those overclock, at 3.9 i require 1.375 volts and it is rock solid with LLC 3

For 4.0 Ghz my CPU require 1.425 volts also with LLC 3


----------



## aldarund

Why 9945 doesnt load setting from AMD CBS section? E.g. you can set something there, then save ( but on save it will tell that nothing got changed), it will save them. But on next enter into bios everything in AMD CBS will be reset ...


----------



## Raspo

What's wrong with Zen states 0.2.2?

Unbenannt.PNG 175k .PNG file


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitzrael777*
> 
> I cannot tell exactly if it required more voltage since i have the Samsung EVO 960 since i build up the system, but yeah i require almost the same voltage on my 1800X to get those overclock, at 3.9 i require 1.375 volts and it is rock solid with LLC 3
> 
> For 4.0 Ghz my CPU require 1.425 volts also with LLC 3


same here


----------



## samaelestevez

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJonno*
> 
> Howdy all, lurker here until now, but I am very likely to be picking up a CH6 and have some questions! I was hoping to wait for the CH Extreme, but who knows when it is going to come out. Hero and EK mono block will do instead, and will be running an 1800X.
> 
> 1. Is it better to go 2x16gb modules OR 4x8gb? GSkill, Looking at either F4 3600C17 (2x16GB) or F4 3600C16 (4x8GB) kits.
> 2. Will I still be able to run my 960 Evo NVME as the boot drive with either of these kits, or is that only if I don't change the bclk past 100?
> 
> I also just saw that ASUS have just updated the Aura Sync drivers as well - dated 8/6/17 for those interested as it has worried me about the GSkill and Aura issues - https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> Thanks for the help!


welcome!

1. Get 4x8gb and make sure the kit you get is based on 4 dimms of single ranked Samsung b-die ram. Check the other thread in this forum for ryzen memory overclocking and you'll find which ones work better. The most recommended kit is the gskill 3200c14. It provides a good balance of price/performabce, you won't get much farther than that no matter what kit you get.

2. Yes you'll be able to use your 960 evo nvme AT full speed as long as your bclk is 104.8 or less. Most folks here run it at 100. Since bioses 9943 and 9945 came out there has not been a need to run up the bclk.

Regarding the Asus Aura and stuff: stay away from the LED memory modules.

Hope I was of help.


----------



## ozzyo99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitzrael777*
> 
> I cannot tell exactly if it required more voltage since i have the Samsung EVO 960 since i build up the system, but yeah i require almost the same voltage on my 1800X to get those overclock, at 3.9 i require 1.375 volts and it is rock solid with LLC 3
> 
> For 4.0 Ghz my CPU require 1.425 volts also with LLC 3


3.9 at 1.375 LLC3 too. Also have a 960 Evo.


----------



## Pilotasso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samaelestevez*
> 
> false
> welcome!
> 
> 1. Get 4x8gb and make sure the kit you get is based on 4 dimms of single ranked Samsung b-die ram. Check the other thread in this forum for ryzen memory overclocking and you'll find which ones work better. The most recommended kit is the gskill 3200c14. It provides a good balance of price/performabce, you won't get much farther than that no matter what kit you get.
> 
> 2. Yes you'll be able to use your 960 evo nvme AT full speed as long as your bclk is 104.8 or less. Most folks here run it at 100. Since bioses 9943 and 9945 came out there has not been a need to run up the bclk.
> 
> Regarding the Asus Aura and stuff: stay away from the LED memory modules.
> 
> Hope I was of help.


There's nothing wrong with LED memories as long as you dont use AURA. I had mine for a full month and they are A-OK.


----------



## Timur Born

I am sure someone is interested in this. Edit "L2 to L2" to "Remote L2", sorry for the confusion.





Interestingly remote L2 cache hit latency is slightly higher one way around (CPU0 to CPU10) than the other way around (CPU10 to CPU0).


----------



## R71800XSS

Delete...


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raspo*
> 
> What's wrong with Zen states 0.2.2?
> 
> Unbenannt.PNG 175k .PNG file


http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/17500_20#post_26122694


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexthemans0527*
> 
> As someone
> As someone requested the SPD data of G.Skill Trident Z RGB F4-3866C18D-16GTZR, I post it below, and hope it is useful for all of you. But, use it at your own risk.
> 
> 
> 
> F4-3866C18-8GTZRSPDData.zip 1k .zip file
> 
> 
> And, here I post my current 24/7 DDR4 timings @3466 and its AIDA64 benchmark result:


your spd files saved my rgbacon, back up and non corrupted, thanks a lot!


----------



## Krischan

So in the newest Aura version I am able to control my Trident Z RGB RAM, even with the new functions such as starry night, however it is not in sync with the MB LEDs and my MB isn't even shown in the Aura software. So I can only control my RAM. Does anyone else have this problem or know a solution to it?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theVatansever*
> 
> Hello guys, i've a few questions that needed your knowledge,,
> 
> 1.)i recently bought TridentZ RGB 3600 C16 16 16 36 Samsung B die chipped rams,,,,as i installed first two 2X8GB (later bought another two pairs), i was able to OC to stable 4.0ghz at 1,4V..then added two more dimms and now, my previous dimms also can not be OC'ed even to 3866mhz...i dont what happened but 4ghz now is a dream for me in any 2 dimms combination...not possible...what do you think could happen? Now , at 1.37V, four dimss at 3600mhz CL15-15-15-35 2T
> 
> 2.) As i checked my dimss with Thaipoon Burner, i used to get CRC errors...than searched and bought paid version to correct them with downloaded SPD file from the application. anyway it seems fixed but then what i realized is that, whenever NZXT's CAM software is operating, i'm getting CRC errors, whenever i close it, CRC reads OK!...it's clear, CAM is interrupting somethings..damn!
> anyway i happened to buy Thaipoon full version unfortunately...
> my question comes
> when i check my spd reading from dimms and comparing it to SPD file downloaded and written to dimms several times, on Comporator tool, there're always differences as you can see below...i dont remember how many time i did write SPD file of Thaipoon to all dimss, i always that RED areas on comparator tool...what do you think about it? are my dimms permanently corrupted or is it ok?
> memtest stability tests are passed with 0 Error, no issue at any application..no any problem but at comparator, i never see same data although written several times.
> 
> thanks for your time! much appreciated.


Aura and the G.Skill RGB control counterpart may not be the entire list of apps that mess with the SPD files. I cannot help further but suggest searching on Asus and G.Skill's site for mention of any apps you may be running.


----------



## Jackalito

Hey guys!

So, for those of you waiting for an audio driver that fixes the switch between output devices (in my case headphones and speakers) without having to mess around with the settings, including after a restart or first boot; I'm glad to confirm that the latest Realtek audio driver v6.0.1.8176 (R2.81) WHQL from 06-06-17 is the miracle that makes that possible.

You can download them from either of these sites:
http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=352&func=fileinfo&id=2909&lang=fr
http://necacom.net/index.php/realtek/hda/10858-realtek-high-definition-audio-hda-version-6-0-1-8176-whql

Cheers!


----------



## mct1980

Can the 2nd PCIE slot be used in 16x gen3? It says 8x in manual but i thought i saw someone mentioning it could be used in 16x when only 1 GFX card is present. Might have been a dream for all i know


----------



## Raspo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/17500_20#post_26122694


Thanks, but the path, that is described in the link as
"C:\Windows\System32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\ASUS\AsusZsSrv.exe_Url_jrsiur2xsstcwahs152kgx3r5ylzyu1o"
is not existing by me.

Unbenannt1.PNG 36k .PNG file


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> Can the 2nd PCIE slot be used in 16x gen3? It says 8x in manual but i thought i saw someone mentioning it could be used in 16x when only 1 GFX card is present. Might have been a dream for all i know


If you run in the video card in the second slot it will be 8x only.


----------



## hotstocks

Well I've come to the conclusion that the reason everyone is pulling their hair out to get this stable is because unlike any mobo I have ever used, bclk is not locked in. What I mean is that if I set the multiplier at 39.5 and bclk at 100. I should ALWAYS be running 3950mhz. Well this just isn't the case. I have tested for days with either cpu-z or hwinfo and bclk floats at + or - 1. So you end up with anywhere between a 99.something and 100.something bclk, which means your system runs between say 3900 and 4028 or something ridiculous. Obviously at 4028 you won't be stable on a fixed vcore. This is complete bull****, if I set bclk to any value it should be that exact value at all times. I don't know if it is AMD's fault or Asus's, but most likely the mobo/bios and that needs to be fixed.


----------



## mct1980

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> If you run in the video card in the second slot it will be 8x only.


Alright, cheers! I'll run some benches and see if there is any difference!


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> So, for those of you waiting for an audio driver that fixes the switch between output devices (in my case headphones and speakers) without having to mess around with the settings, including after a restart or first boot; I'm glad to confirm that the latest Realtek audio driver v6.0.1.8176 (R2.81) WHQL from 06-06-17 is the miracle that makes that possible.
> 
> You can download them from either of these sites:
> http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=352&func=fileinfo&id=2909&lang=fr
> http://necacom.net/index.php/realtek/hda/10858-realtek-high-definition-audio-hda-version-6-0-1-8176-whql
> 
> Cheers!


Does it get rid of robovoice in browser videos?


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> false
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> If you run in the video card in the second slot it will be 8x only.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, cheers! I'll run some benches and see if there is any difference!
Click to expand...

In CPU Z it will show 8X and it should only be 1% loss in performance.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Well I've come to the conclusion that the reason everyone is pulling their hair out to get this stable is because unlike any mobo I have ever used, bclk is not locked in. What I mean is that if I set the multiplier at 39.5 and bclk at 100. I should ALWAYS be running 3950mhz. Well this just isn't the case. I have tested for days with either cpu-z or hwinfo and bclk floats at + or - 1. So you end up with anywhere between a 99.something and 100.something bclk, which means your system runs between say 3900 and 4028 or something ridiculous. Obviously at 4028 you won't be stable on a fixed vcore. This is complete bull****, if I set bclk to any value it should be that exact value at all times. I don't know if it is AMD's fault or Asus's, but most likely the mobo/bios and that needs to be fixed.


View section The base-clock (BCLK) > Readings of BCLK in monitoring SW in OP of thread in my signature.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> So, for those of you waiting for an audio driver that fixes the switch between output devices (in my case headphones and speakers) without having to mess around with the settings, including after a restart or first boot; I'm glad to confirm that the latest Realtek audio driver v6.0.1.8176 (R2.81) WHQL from 06-06-17 is the miracle that makes that possible.
> 
> You can download them from either of these sites:
> http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=352&func=fileinfo&id=2909&lang=fr
> http://necacom.net/index.php/realtek/hda/10858-realtek-high-definition-audio-hda-version-6-0-1-8176-whql
> 
> Cheers!


the links are good but anti virus doesn't think so


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> In CPU Z it will show 8X and it should only be 1% loss in performance.


Yeah, if any loss at all. Not sure why but i scored 4363 at x8 in Unigine Superposition vs 4213 at x16. Ah well it works fine at least


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> View section The base-clock (BCLK) > Readings of BCLK in monitoring SW in OP of thread in my signature.


I can't find it? Link?


----------



## MuddyPaws

neat gaget for rebooting found on flea bay


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> View section The base-clock (BCLK) > Readings of BCLK in monitoring SW in OP of thread in my signature.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find it? Link?
Click to expand...

I suspect *gupsterg* is referring to the link in his signature.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I suspect *gupsterg* is referring to the link in his signature.


Obviously I am blind. I see no link in his signature going to a thread about bclk. Only links to buying components.
Nevermind, I found it burried in all that info. Basically says software readings are wrong and it is at the exact bclk you set. Ok


----------



## gupsterg

Ryzen Essential Info with link to owners info DB, here are the relevant quotes :-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Do you have a take on the BCLK fluctuations @elmor? When I get 107.3 instead of 104.8 that means ~4 GHz instead of ~3.9 and that's like a guaranteed code 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> There is no such fluctuation, it's 100% a readout problem. Reference clock is not directly measured, but calculated using a suitable counter and prone to errors. The only platform which has hardware counters for reference clock is Skylake/Kaby Lake. Do you have any details on accuracy @Mumak?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> That's right - only very few CPUs allow true hardware measuring of BCLK (i.e. Skylake). For the rest we need to perform certain (often indirect) measurements to determine the BCLK and this can of course show slight fluctuations, especially under heavy system load.
> HWiNFO has an option to disable BCLK "Periodic polling", so it will sample BCLK only once and don't perform periodic measurements and thus show fluctuations. I'm sorry, but there's no other way around this, as long as manufacturers don't offer a true measuring like in Skylake.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raspo*
> 
> Thanks, but the path, that is described in the link as
> "C:\Windows\System32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\ASUS\AsusZsSrv.exe_Url_jrsiur2xsstcwahs152kgx3r5ylzyu1o"
> is not existing by me.
> 
> Unbenannt1.PNG 36k .PNG file


You cannot go directly to the path. Navigate to it by going down the directory tree in explorer. Might have to show hidden files...


----------



## Ensate

Do we have any idea when the next official asus bios for C6H is going to be?


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Does it get rid of robovoice in browser videos?


I guess it does because I don't have that issue. But then again, I'm not sure I ever had it in the first place.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> the links are good but anti virus doesn't think so


I can assure you they are virus free links/files


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Ryzen Essential Info with link to owners info DB, here are the relevant quotes :-


I only see various around the 100mhz BCLK, at 109.4mhz it is always reported as 109.4mhz BCLK by HWinfo, CPUz and Aida64. Not sure why inaccurate at around 100mhz but consistent at a higher BCLK.


----------



## gupsterg

I use AI Tuner: Manual BCLK: 100MHz, pretty much solid always for me. This zip has ~12hr+ back to back screenies of HCI Memtest.


----------



## wingman99

What setting is it to overclock the ram automatically?


----------



## gupsterg

Do you mean UEFI to use XMP profile? if so D.O.C.P Standard.


----------



## CrazyElement

I just ordered G.skill 2x8 gb kit f4-3600C15D , what you think guys about this kit , got the best CL 15 for 3600 mhz ?


----------



## virpz

So, are we going to get a decent bios for this board anytime soon ?


----------



## Karagra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> So, are we going to get a decent bios for this board anytime soon ?


0902-1201 All were stable with ram @2933 and ran my computer without any tweaking try those. The latest 2 beta bios add 3200+ support but it isnt 100% stable due to being beta. Is there another motherboard 100% stable over 2933mhz? Last time I checked all the competitors were having issues getting 3200 even with 1.0.0.6 I might be wrong.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Do you mean UEFI to use XMP profile? if so D.O.C.P Standard.


What is D.O.C.P?


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> What is D.O.C.P?


stolen from toms hardware forum
Quote:


> [/XMP is an Intel tech introduction to automatically set DRAM to intended data rates over and above a base level (for DDR3 it applies to DRAM 1600 and up), DDR4 for DRAM 2400 and up. You enable the feature it reads the profile off the DRAM sticks and applies it in BIOS.
> 
> DOCP (Direct Over Clock Profile), is from Asus for AMD mobos and came as the mobo makers didn't want to pay royalties to Intel to implement XMP on AMD mobos, it effectively uses the DRAM XMP profile to set up data rates and comparative timings on the AMD mobos for a variety of data rates.
> 
> EOCP (Extended Over Clock Profiles) is GigaBYtes version of the Asus DOCP..QUOTE]
> 
> its just another name for xmp
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> I guess it does because I don't have that issue. But then again, I'm not sure I ever had it in the first place.
> I can assure you they are virus free links/files
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have downloaded and installed these and they do work....no difference for me though works the same no issues
Click to expand...


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> 0902-1201 All were stable with ram @2933 and ran my computer without any tweaking try those. The latest 2 beta bios add 3200+ support but it isnt 100% stable due to being beta. Is there another motherboard 100% stable over 2933mhz? Last time I checked all the competitors were having issues even getting 3200 even with 1.0.0.6 I might be wrong.


Yeah, not really talking about ram speed, I am talking about a decent bios overall.

I have 9945

1- SMT can't be turned off even at said low OC speeds - the C6H will crap itself.

2- Post time is really bad.

3- Bios is slow to get in and once you are in, it is slow response.

4- PLL is weirdo, to say atleast.

5- P-states are hassle-full to say atleast, before and after you have set it.

6- Cold boot issues all around.

7- Fast boot is slower than normal boot if compared to other AM4 boards.

8- For some reason Windows boot times are higher with the C6H.

9- AM4 trainning is bad with the C6H.

10- Some temp sensors are way off or pretty much stactic

11-.You stay all day long with your RAM set to 3200MHz and then, the next day, the C6H will crap itself.

These are just a few issues I can take out of my mind right now as haven't been messing with this board for the last 2 weeks, i'm afraid it may commit suicide.

Don't even try to bring the competition to that discussion, last time I had a run with the Taichi it was miles ahead of this board in all regards


----------



## Kriant

Well, I still can't get my memory to boot at 3200, but this is my best result so far.

4 hours of Realbench.

memory at 3009 @ 14-13-13-13-30-1T

It should be noted that CPU temps seem off, as I have 1080 rad and 360 rad in a single loop on that CPU alone.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> Yeah, not really talking about ram speed, I am talking about a decent bios overall.
> 
> I have 9945
> 
> 1- SMT can't be turned off even at said low OC speeds - the C6H will crap itself.
> 
> 2- Post time is really bad.
> 
> 3- Bios is slow to get in and once you are in, it is slow response.
> 
> 4- PLL is weirdo, to say atleast.
> 
> 5- P-states are hassle-full to say atleast, before and after you have set it.
> 
> 6- Cold boot issues all around.
> 
> 7- Fast boot is slower than normal boot if compared to other AM4 boards.
> 
> 8- For some reason Windows boot times are higher with the C6H.
> 
> 9- AM4 trainning is bad with the C6H.
> 
> 10- Some temp sensors are way off or pretty much stactic
> 
> 11-.You stay all day long with your RAM set to 3200MHz and then, the next day, the C6H will crap itself.
> 
> These are just a few issues I can take out of my mind right now as haven't been messing with this board for the last 2 weeks, i'm afraid it may commit suicide.


9945 here, 2x8GB. No spoilers in this replay.

1. SMT off works fine here, I turned it off and tested with 3.9GHz.




2. Post time is fine, given that I have an old Crucial M550 SSD. That´s 18.2 seconds.



3. You may have corrupted the BIOS (maybe FlashBack to solve it), your voltages are out of order (too low), or your RAM is unstable because of high Proc_ODT.



4. I think you mean 1.8V PLL. Set it to 1.82V, problem solved.



5. We can´t overclock using P-state, yet. But you can overclock AND use P-states. I have written a guide on how to that in one of my earlier posts.





6. Right CLDO_VDDP value and FAIL_CNT set to 3 or more helps with that.




7. Se 2., and that is using Normal boot. I don´t call that slow.

8. Don´t have any other x370 motherboard to compare, but it does not bother me if it boots 10 seconds slower than an NVME SSD.

9. Se 6.

10. Which temps.? Did you enable Sense MI Skew and set the offset to 272 for CPU temp. on a Ryzen-X model ( Disabled for non X models)?

11. Could be high Proc_ODT, wrong CLDO_VDDP, low RAM voltage, high or low SOC voltage (YES, that´s right, expect instability too if it´s too high) or low Vcore voltage. OR, your RAM does not work well with this BIOS, like my RAM is, but you can run it at 3066MT with 2800MT timings for now, as I do, and wait for a BIOS with better RAM compatibility in the future.The highest my RAM could do was 2933MT, so I´m fine with 3066MT now.


----------



## tarot

as to the above my boot time is 18 seconds again not slow.
as for pstates i have overclocked to 3.095 using pstate 0 just leave the voltage alone and adjust with offsets if need, mine is set to auto and everything works just fine.
i also use the ryzen power plan and mine happily dumps down to 2g and lower voltage pretty much hassle free.( agan i only do the first one the rest are set to auto.

memory...pain in the ass but that is every board i have seen so far has some issue or other.

cold boots i don't have any issue unless i run the cb15 performance bias and then every now and again i will get a code 8 but since i have no idea what it is doing or what it is enabling i don't see that as an issue just something to investigate down the track.

as for kraints temps use the tdie that is the correct one and 62 degrees for yours is a teeny bit on the high side but considering you are using 1.38 to my 1.35 volts seems about right.


----------



## noko59

That is also why it is called a Beta bios. Not fully tested yet, out for testing and feedback. 9945 was not very reliable for me, Samsung B die, 9943 is much better in my configuration.

I do own also a BioStar B350GT3 with a 1700x, with Sata drive compared to CH6 NVMe drive, the Biostar boots 7-10 seconds faster into windows. I have Hynix ram in that board and it is stable at DDR4 3200 at rated timings. The BioStar is a low end board but behaves rather well I have to say. CH6 is a whole different class of board and has way more potential - a lot of growing pains as well which I hope will be resolved.


----------



## Ramad

@noko59
I agree. Samsung B-die appears to work best with 9943 Beta/alpha, and I don´t think fast boot is enabled for this board by the BIOS encoders in many of the latest versions, maybe as a safe measure for not bricking any motherboard or causing instability, and a B350 will always boot faster than an x370 because of fewer components on the motherboard to check prior to post.

AMD made a mistake by not releasing AGESA with enabled memory registers that can be changed by the user, and I don´t think that memory manufacturers had any X370/B350 (if they did get any) with enabled memory registers to test their RAM on the platform, we could have been discussing something else right now if they did the right thing from the beginning.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> as for pstates i have overclocked to 3.095 using pstate 0 just leave the voltage alone and adjust with offsets if need, mine is set to auto and everything works just fine.
> i also use the ryzen power plan and mine happily dumps down to 2g and lower voltage pretty much hassle free.( agan i only do the first one the rest are set to auto.


Please check the lowest frequency your CPU down clocks to, it should be 1.55GHz. If it´s higher then your P-stats are not working properly.


----------



## Gadfly

Just checking in, We had a death in the family and I have been away; anything new and exciting past few days?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Just checking in, We had a death in the family and I have been away; anything new and exciting past few days?


Sorry to read this, my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> 9945 here, 2x8GB. No spoilers in this replay.
> 
> 1. SMT off works fine here, I turned it off and tested with 3.9GHz. *Try 4GHz, test stability in windows to see how working it is. I can take bios prints of my CPU at 4.4GHz, going into system every idiot knows is another history.*
> 
> [
> 
> 2. Post time is fine, given that I have an old Crucial M550 SSD. That´s 18.2 seconds. *It sucks, it is slow bios takes forever to post compared to other boards. Uh oh, you have not compared it to anything else.*
> 
> 3. You may have corrupted the BIOS (maybe FlashBack to solve it), your voltages are out of order (too low), or your RAM is unstable because of high Proc_ODT. *No, I don't...*
> 
> 4. I think you mean 1.8V PLL. Set it to 1.82V, problem solved. ...
> 
> 5. We can´t overclock using P-state, yet. But you can overclock AND use P-states. I have written a guide on how to that in one of my earlier posts. *Full of Hasle and bugs, erybody know that plus elmor himself said we should not.*
> 
> 6. Right CLDO_VDDP value and FAIL_CNT set to 3 or more helps with that. *I am not doing p-state so CLDO_VDDP as you know is useless.*
> 
> 7. Se 2., and that is using Normal boot. I don´t call that slow. *The times it takes from power on or restart till you start loading windows is ridiculously slow.*
> 
> 8. Don´t have any other x370 motherboard to compare. *Yes, that's pretty obvious.*
> 
> 9. Se 6. Y*es, you don't have anything else to compare it to.*
> 
> 10. Which temps.? Did you enable Sense MI Skew and set the offset to 272 for CPU temp. on a Ryzen-X model ( Disabled for non X models)? *MB, VRM ...Of course...*
> 
> 11. Could be high Proc_ODT, wrong CLDO_VDDP, low RAM voltage, high or low SOC voltage (YES, that´s right, expect instability too if it´s too high) or low Vcore voltage. OR, your RAM does not work well with this BIOS, like my RAM is, but you can run it at 3066MT with 2800MT timings for now, as I do, and wait for a BIOS with better RAM compatibility in the future.The highest my RAM could do was 2933MT, so I´m fine with 3066MT now.


*You are missing the context I am talking the C6H. I have 3 different AM4 motherboards here so I know who's the worst board bios-wise.*

So, looks like we need no bios update, this board is perfectly fine.









Wake me up when asus starts doing bios changelogs again.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> Well, looks like we need no bios update, this board is perfectly fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanboys
> 
> Wake me up when asus starts doing bios changelogs again.


I was trying to help you find a solution for your system. No problem and good luck.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> *You are missing the context I am talking the C6H. I have 3 different AM4 motherboards here so I know who's the worst board bios-wise.*
> 
> So, looks like we need no bios update, this board is perfectly fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake me up when asus starts doing bios changelogs again.


Sure. Good luck.


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I was trying to help you find a solution for your system. No problem and good luck.


Sorry, didn't mean to be rude, I am just tired of fanboys trying to back ASUS on this crap.

All I need is a decent bios and a freaking DTS capable driver for this board. Both are missing since day ONE.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to be rude, I am just tired of fanboys trying to back ASUS on this crap.
> 
> All I need is a decent bios and a freaking DTS capable driver for this board. Both are missing since day ONE.


I think you are right, Asus need to take care of business and stop trying to smooth talk us.

maybe Asus like always run out of steam once they release there product it's out of site out of mind

can some one explain why on stock it does'nt turbo in games yet Asus pitched it at gaming.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to be rude, I am just tired of fanboys trying to back ASUS on this crap.
> 
> All I need is a decent bios and a freaking DTS capable driver for this board. Both are missing since day ONE.


That´s OK, I can feel you









Did you try the audio drivers here: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING/HelpDesk_Download/

They are newer than those posted for other motherboards. The DTS audio driver issue is a Windows Creator update issue, but see if the newer driver works.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> I think you are right, Asus need to take care of business and stop trying to smooth talk us.
> 
> maybe Asus like always run out of steam once they release there product it's out of site out of mind


I expect much less support for many AMD motherboards from ASUS, GIGABYTE, ASROCK and MSI in the next few weeks, because of the mess that Intel have created at Computex with their CPU lineup and required motherboard support. No motherboard manufacturer was expecting x299 motherboards to support 4 cores and up to 18 cores CPUs. Now they will have to re-design their motherboards if these CPU´s should be supported at lunch, that´s not an easy task and is a big waste of resources.

A motherboard that supports up to 12 cores CPUs at, say, 200W can´t support a 250W 18 cores CPU, and that is just one issue of many. The list is long.


----------



## MuddyPaws

They are newer than those posted for other motherboards. The DTS audio driver issue is a Windows Creator update issue, but see if the newer driver works.
I expect much less support for many AMD motherboards from ASUS, GIGABYTE, ASROCK and MSI in the next few weeks, because of the mess that Intel have created at Computex with their CPU lineup and required motherboard support. No motherboard manufacturer was expecting x299 motherboards to support 4 cores and up to 18 cores CPUs. Now they will have to re-design their motherboards if these CPU´s should be supported at lunch, that´s not an easy task and is a big waste of resources.

A motherboard that supports up to 12 cores CPUs at, say, 200W can´t support a 250W 18 cores CPU, and that is just one issue of many. The list is long.[/q

I feel like they take our money and run just for fun ...


----------



## kazama

Is there any fix for the cold boot issues? fail at boot, if dont enter in bios 2133 ram forever, if enter in bios settings are correct, dont touch nothing just save and all work i expect until next cold boot.


----------



## Timur Born

Something good to know about: Aida's benchmark module (aida_bench64.dll) by default runs at "High" priority and sets CPU affinity to all cores, but only uses a single core for memory latency test. Usually this leads to CPU0 being used, but that doesn't mean that the Windows scheduler cannot shift the load to another CPU core.

Power profiles also have a (big) impact on latency measurement results.


----------



## Xzow

Why did the OP not update with new bioses in a while?


----------



## ElmerF

Oh what a difference a new board makes. Had to RMA my board due to memory problems (no it wasn't SPD related, and no I never went over 1.35 volts settings wise). The replacement board solved my extremely irritating constant speed up/slow down fan issue (yes I tried timing restraints, etc.). The bottom line is that not all boards seem to be created equal. I'm fairly convinced that I had temperature sensor problems on the old board, and that no new bios was ever going to solve that issue. You would think that for $250 you would get quality parts, and for the most part you do, but possibly due to the rushed introduction for this board, it appears that there were quality issues that were not always weeded out. Perhaps final testing was not as rigorous as it could have been, or usually was. Who knows? To ASUS's credit the RMA process only took five phone calls (several dropped) and a week to actually turn it around, along with $16 of shipping costs. Better than a lot of manufacturers (give them 7.5/10). It shipped with 1201 bios, and I'm staying on 1201 for now. It's a pain dropping back to my Sabertooth which is still a dependable, if slightly slow, option.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElmerF*
> 
> Oh what a difference a new board makes. Had to RMA my board due to memory problems (no it wasn't SPD related, and no I never went over 1.35 volts settings wise). The replacement board solved my extremely irritating constant speed up/slow down fan issue (yes I tried timing restraints, etc.). The bottom line is that not all boards seem to be created equal. I'm fairly convinced that I had temperature sensor problems on the old board, and that no new bios was ever going to solve that issue. You would think that for $250 you would get quality parts, and for the most part you do, but possibly due to the rushed introduction for this board, it appears that there were quality issues that were not always weeded out. Perhaps final testing was not as rigorous as it could have been, or usually was. Who knows? To ASUS's credit the RMA process only took five phone calls (several dropped) and a week to actually turn it around, along with $16 of shipping costs. Better than a lot of manufacturers (give them 7.5/10). It shipped with 1201 bios, and I'm staying on 1201 for now. It's a pain dropping back to my Sabertooth which is still a dependable, if slightly slow, option.


glad to hear you got sorted m8


----------



## Timur Born

The memory latency measurement of Aida's "Cache & Memory Benchmark" seems to be bugged. While the Benchmark -> Cache Latency measurement reports consistent 67.5 ns for my current setup of 4.0 + 3600-18, the CMB reports changing values down to 63 ns.

It seems that CMB does not report memory latencies at all, but rather CCX to CCX latencies. This observation is supported by measuring memory and CCX-CCX latencies via Intel Memory Latency Checker. Another indication is the fact that CMB measures lower latencies at 3600-18 compared to 3333-C14, probably (guess) because the former results in higher data fabric frequency and thus lower CCX-CCX latencies.


----------



## Karagra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to be rude, I am just tired of fanboys trying to back ASUS on this crap.
> 
> All I need is a decent bios and a freaking DTS capable driver for this board. Both are missing since day ONE.


I have avoided ASUS since I started building computers, I have always used Gigabyte boards. This is my first ASUS product and I have to say after looking through other AM4 motherboard forums I am glad I went with ASUS. I would recommend you read other motherboard forums on here and look how people are having comparable issues you alone seem to be having with the CH6.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> I have avoided ASUS since I started building computers, I have always used Gigabyte boards. This is my first ASUS product and I have to say after looking through other AM4 motherboard forums I am glad I went with ASUS. I would recommend you read other motherboard forums on here and look how people are having comparable issues you alone seem to be having with the CH6.


People will always blame the manufacturer when something goes wrong.

I do agree that Asus needs to step up their game for driver updates as well as BIOS (not sure if MSI AM4 gets as constant driver updates as z97 msi did but audio drives were once a month). And the fact that after restarting your PC you need to retweak your realtek audio settings and that still has not been fixed.

I''m not sure what he's trying to do with DTS but if he's trying to go optical into a receiver, the receiver itself already has DTS. Anyone whose trying to do serious audio off the mobo integrated sound is just crazy to begin with. How do i know? Because i dont run my 7.1 home theater setup using the mobo analog audio but use the AMD hdmi audio instead.


----------



## eyetrippy

Gone back to 1201 and just running stock until the next BIOS update.

It's impossible to find pure stability

You can stress for hours in different things, leave it for a day and will hang at desktop/suddenly fail stress/display cuts out under load/not boot/usb disconnects/*insert random behaviour here*

I don't think I have stressed it enough at stock to know if it's even truly stable there - will do so now. I have spent more time trying to stabilise oc on this board than I have using it for anything productive.

It's just getting boring now.


----------



## aldarund

Why im setting 1.35 ddr voltage in bios, but it end up showing 1.395v ?


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> I think you are right, Asus need to take care of business and stop trying to smooth talk us.
> 
> maybe Asus like always run out of steam once they release there product it's out of site out of mind
> 
> can some one explain why on stock it does'nt turbo in games yet Asus pitched it at gaming.


Yes, I have paid for this board, there are obvious issues with it and the support we are receiving from ASUS right now is BAD. I am a fan of asus ROG line ? Well, among other ROG products I have owned every Extreme board since socket 1366, this one is by far the one that made me feel bad about ASUS.

I could not care less about the asus team being busy with x299, x399 or computex, not my business, I paid for the C6H.

Now, on DTS, microsoft had his side of the issue fixed on May 25, 2017-KB4020102 and cracked Dolby drivers had DTS working since this very same day.
"Addressed issue where, after installing the Creators Update, audio output through external decoders no longer works."


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I''m not sure what he's trying to do with DTS but if he's trying to go optical into a receiver, the receiver itself already has DTS. Anyone whose trying to do serious audio off the mobo integrated sound is just crazy to begin with. How do i know? Because i dont run my 7.1 home theater setup using the mobo analog audio but use the AMD hdmi audio instead.


You clearly don't know the uses of DTS. I paid for this board with DTS and asus needs to support it. Nothing else needs to be said, it is really that simple.

Now, it is always easier to blame the user instead of taking responsibility for the products problems.

https://www.hardocp.com/article/2017/06/04/asus_rog_crosshair_vi_hero_ryzen_motherboard_review/7


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I''m not sure what he's trying to do with DTS but if he's trying to go optical into a receiver, the receiver itself already has DTS. Anyone whose trying to do serious audio off the mobo integrated sound is just crazy to begin with. How do i know? Because i dont run my 7.1 home theater setup using the mobo analog audio but use the AMD hdmi audio instead.
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly don't know the uses of DTS. I paid for this board with DTS and asus needs to support it. Nothing else needs to be said, it is really that simple.
> 
> Now, it is always easier to blame the user instead of taking responsibility for the products problems.
> 
> https://www.hardocp.com/article/2017/06/04/asus_rog_crosshair_vi_hero_ryzen_motherboard_review/7
Click to expand...

Good review if you like a failed motherboard.


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> That´s OK, I can feel you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try the audio drivers here: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING/HelpDesk_Download/


Yes, no cake, no DTS over optical - can't select DTS as the default format=no DTS. Every third party cracked driver allows for that, asus drivers don't.


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Good review if you like a failed motherboard.


If you read it you will see they had two C6H failing on them and also they obviously have other AM4 boards to compare it with, just like me.


----------



## Gettz8488

I'm having trouble pstate over locking on latest bios. I set p0 FID to A0 then I set offset voltage to 0.0500 now when I click save it's only saving my offset but nothing pops up about my p0 changes anyone know what's happening?


----------



## Pilotasso

they couldn't bring 4 sticks to 3200Mhz?I have donne it this friday when I installed the 3rd and 4rth sticks of 4266 Mhz memories next to the other 2 already at 3200Mhz. Worked without a hitch the first try (on 9943 BIOS). This looks like a superficial review to me. they made an incomplete review because they killed the thing out of neglect before finishing and then made a conclusion out of that. Such is the review industry these days. meh.


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> they couldn't bring 4 sticks to 3200Mhz?I have donne it this friday when I installed the 3rd and 4rth sticks of 4266 Mhz memories next to the other 2 already at 3200Mhz. Worked without a hitch the first try (on 9943 BIOS). This looks like a superficial review to me. they made an incomplete review because they killed the thing out of neglect before finishing and then made a conclusion out of that. Such is the review industry these days. meh.


https://www.hardocp.com/article/2017/06/04/asus_rog_crosshair_vi_hero_ryzen_motherboard_review/7

Conclusions

Dan's Thoughts:

This motherboard looks to be a solid offering on the surface, but I've got to tell you it isn't. Kyle has his own sorted history with this thing which I won't even try and rehash. My experiences were largely good excluding problems during OS installation. Like the GIGABYTE AX370 Gaming 5, I was unable to install the OS to a single SATA based SSD with the controller in RAID mode. Windows couldn't see it. With the controller in AHCI mode, you can't just switch back to RAID mode without getting a BSOD. Therefore, I don't test that way. I ended up having to use a PCIe NVMe drive so I could continue to test the rest of the storage sub-system unimpeded. Past that, everything worked very well until I got to overclocking. The board seemed to have it all with a solid feature set, excellent aesthetics, rock solid stability, and overclocking that rivaled anything else I've used in the AM4 camp so far.

Unfortunately, I experienced problems with the included AI Suite III not behaving right and generating errors. I had to reinstall the application to get DIP5 working. I am not sure what happened here, but even when the system would behave, it always felt "off" to me. The DPC latency would test one moment in ranges that were way out of line and perfectly inline at other times. I've never seen issues like that before. Another issue I had was slow OS loading. I'm uncertain as to the cause, but I would sometimes see a blank screen and a long OS loading screen that could last several minutes before showing me the desktop. The cause of this was something I never could determine. I felt like the motherboard wasn't entirely stable even when it was passing Prime95, RealBench, or anything else I threw at it.

What's odd, is that ASUS doesn't really seem to have AM4 figured out if this motherboard is any indication. ASUS normally has everyone else beaten to the punch with stable boards that are some of the best available. The UEFI BIOS and what version you have, depending on specific AGESA code, may behave radically different based on the memory modules you have. As a platform, this feels worse than some of the beta level hardware I've dealt with. This platform is to this day, not ready for the mainstream. Seasoned enthusiasts are having enough trouble with this platform right now. More casual DIY builders may want to keep waiting or simply go the Intel route rather than deal with this stuff.

While I liked the motherboard when it worked, I simply can't recommend it based on my experiences. Kyle's description of the issues alone would give me pause about recommending the Crosshair VI Hero, even if I had a good time with it. Thanks to my less than stellar experiences and his, I'd urge you to pass on the Crosshair VI Hero for the time being. I don't know if this motherboards issues will ever get ironed out fully, but in my opinion, there is something wrong with the design, the AGESA code, or the UEFI BIOS code or some combination of factors. This is the worst Republic of Gamers branded motherboard I've ever worked with, eclipsing the Striker Extreme, and it's potentially the worst ASUS branded board I've worked with to date. I just can't recommend a motherboard based on my experiences with it.

Kyle's Thoughts:

First and foremost, I have had three different ASUS Crosshair VI Hero motherboards, and I have used all three of these since before Ryzen and the X370 platform publicly launched. I have worked with it through several UEFI and all the public releases, the last being the 1201 version updated on 5/15/17.

My very first impressions of the Crosshair VI Hero were excellent. The packaging and motherboard layout were excellent as we have come to expect from the Republic of Gamers brand. Once I got it up and running and delved into the UEFI, I got my first red flag that something was not quite right. ASUS is simply the king of UEFI usability and has led the way for the rest of the industry. So when I found that using the mouse in the UEFI was incredibly laggy, I was very surprised. We have basically not seen these minor issues for years now with ASUS. Not with the Crosshair VI. Using the mouse in the UEFI is so laggy and irritating that you will likely quickly opt for a keyboard only approach.

As we have seen with some other AM4 motherboards, RAM compatibility has been of issue. Even three months after its launch, you are still likely going to run into RAM compatibility issues on this motherboard. If you are buying this board, I would highly suggest that your rely on RAM off its QVL.

Even when I could get RAM to work, many times I could not get it to complete the SiSoft RAM bandwidth test. This is the only AM4 motherboard I have had this issue with. If I could get a set of RAM to complete this test 5 out of 20 times I would be lucky. Early on, I had sticks of RAM that would do 3200MHz no problem. Then with a UEFI or AGESA change and those sticks would no longer work at 3200. Some sticks would work at nothing but 2133 sometimes. With some DIMMs it will not POST at all. The whole thing has been a mess.

This Crosshair VI Hero motherboard is also very slow to boot, like many other AM4 boards, but even more so. Be prepared to be patient.

Coming back from a "bad" overclock is not an easy process with this motherboard either. Many times you have to simply clear the CMOS to have any hope of having the board POST again. Over...and over...and over...and over. Intel and ASUS have simply spoiled us with its extremely matured UEFI over the last five years. The AM4 platform on the Crosshair VI Hero will make you feel like you have been moved back a decade when you start truly dialing in your overclock. One thing I can tell you is make sure you save your UEFI settings, and more than once I found those "gone" after a hard power down for a few minutes, pulling the CMOS battery, and finally powering back up. Quite simply working with this motherboard over the last few months has not been an enjoyable experience. Of all the AM4 motherboards I have worked with up to this point, the Crosshair VI is on the bottom of my list. It's odd though as there were shining moments where you though ASUS had everything lined out, and then you would see another UEFI roll out and things would be worse than those were two releases ago.

And like Dan pointed out that he "killed" his board overclocking, I thought that I had done this as well with my first Hero as well. After leaving it unplugged for a couple of days cured this, but obviously this is not something you want to deal with.

The Bottom Line

The ASUS Crosshair VI Hero has a lot going for it in terms of specifications and features. It looks like the perfect AM4 motherboard at $253, which is pretty stacked for the price. If you are going to run a stock clocked machine, and take advantage of its feature set, knock yourself out. However, if you are looking for a motherboard that you are going to be pushing to the edge in terms of CPU and RAM clocks, this is not the motherboard you want to buy.

Discussion


----------



## frellingfahrbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> I'm having trouble pstate over locking on latest bios. I set p0 FID to A0 then I set offset voltage to 0.0500 now when I click save it's only saving my offset but nothing pops up about my p0 changes anyone know what's happening?


That is normal, the AMD CBS changes do not get displayed on that screen. If you go ahead and save it should work though.


----------



## Safetytrousers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElmerF*
> 
> The replacement board solved my extremely irritating constant speed up/slow down fan issue (yes I tried timing restraints, etc.). The bottom line is that not all boards seem to be created equal. .


I have found this too.
I had to RMA my first CH6 because it went dead (I think a watering it got 3 weeks before weakened something). The HDD light on the new board now flashes (as I presume it is meant to) when with the first board the light stayed constantly on. When I re-set the BIOS on the new board my profiles are remembered where on the first board they were not, but I have been getting some cold boot problems on the new board when they were long gone with the same settings on my first board.
So 3 differences.


----------



## PhantomGaming

You need to disable spread spectrum, it fluctuates the blck to reduce interference but makes OC unstable


----------



## cookiedent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyetrippy*
> 
> Gone back to 1201 and just running stock until the next BIOS update.
> 
> It's impossible to find pure stability
> 
> You can stress for hours in different things, leave it for a day and will hang at desktop/suddenly fail stress/display cuts out under load/not boot/usb disconnects/*insert random behaviour here*
> 
> I don't think I have stressed it enough at stock to know if it's even truly stable there - will do so now. I have spent more time trying to stabilise oc on this board than I have using it for anything productive.
> 
> It's just getting boring now.


The same by me, today I installed four different Progamms who wont to have a restart, and EVERY Time the coldstart Bug - it sucks so much..








9943 and 9945 don´t change anything for me, except more instability as with 1201.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> Yes, I have paid for this board, there are obvious issues with it and the support we are receiving from ASUS right now is BAD. I am a fan of asus ROG line ? Well, among other ROG products I have owned every Extreme board since socket 1366, this one is by far the one that made me feel bad about ASUS.
> 
> I could not care less about the asus team being busy with x299, x399 or computex, not my business, I paid for the C6H.


You are 100% right.
After three Month, this Board is still BETA.

I ofthen think, I had better bought a Gigabyte Gaming 5 or an Asrock Taichi....


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiedent*
> 
> The same by me, today I installed four different Progamms who wont to have a restart, and EVERY Time the coldstart Bug - it sucks so much..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9943 and 9945 don´t change anything for me, except more instability as with 1201.
> You are 100% right.
> After three Month, this Board is still BETA.
> 
> I ofthen think, I had better bought a Gigabyte Gaming 5 or an Asrock Taichi....


Ive gone thru a dozen or so AM4 boards already, ive had 2 G5s die on me and no CH6s (which is the one im using on my current build). Yea the BIOS still needs a lot of work, but guess what, they do for every single AM4 manufacturer out there, its not just Asus.


----------



## Karagra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> If you read it you will see they had two C6H failing on them and also they obviously have other AM4 boards to compare it with, just like me.


Thats a great review, I'm glad it told us all the voltage settings he was using when he broke his motherboard so we can see if it failed normally or if he was setting voltages past the warned limits. xD

EDIT: Meanwhile we have a unrealistic amount of people in this forum brand new to overclocking who havn't destroyed the boards they own.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiedent*
> 
> The same by me, today I installed four different Progamms who wont to have a restart, and EVERY Time the coldstart Bug - it sucks so much..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9943 and 9945 don´t change anything for me, except more instability as with 1201.
> You are 100% right.
> After three Month, this Board is still BETA.
> 
> I ofthen think, I had better bought a Gigabyte Gaming 5 or an Asrock Taichi....


Every AM4 board is still a work in progress.









Also if going with Gigabyte buy the K7 if you want BCLK


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiedent*
> 
> The same by me, today I installed four different Progamms who wont to have a restart, and EVERY Time the coldstart Bug - it sucks so much..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9943 and 9945 don´t change anything for me, except more instability as with 1201.
> You are 100% right.
> After three Month, this Board is still BETA.
> 
> I ofthen think, I had better bought a Gigabyte Gaming 5 or an Asrock Taichi....


Good words!!! We have paid for a product that doesn't work fine... 3 months and still beta..


----------



## Nyxathid

Is this a really bad mobo ?

Cause I still have the availability to go switch it, for a MSI Titanium or a K7 from Gigabyte.

I'm currently @ 3000 Mhz with Hynix, 3.6Ghz @ 1.3V (I haven't changed or had the pacience to down the voltage to see where its stable)

Maybe Asus are trying to figure out bugs or something, I dunno, or they got their heads up their ass..


----------



## hotstocks

Ok, so can't figure this out. I am on 9945 100% stable 3960mhz 1.4v 60C stressed, bclk 101 , mem 3366mhz 4X8 C14 sam b 1.43v, soc 1.15v. This has been running stable and no whea errors thru stress testing and normal use for 2 weeks without a reboot. But it still has a weird problem. When stressing the system (usually crypto mining, folding with the Nvidia 1080TI and using all 16 threads), the system will just randomly freeze (even the mouse pointer and clock) for 5 to 60 seconds. I also have Sam 960 evo nvme.And all drivers (gpu) are newest versions. BCLK is 101, so not a problem, so *** is going on here? I have never had a system do this, AMD or Intel over 20 years. Man this platform has issues. Any fix?


----------



## SpecFree

Im now posting this here aswell:



Anyone on the C6H that has experienced this? it seems mental with my voltage.


----------



## kazama

Im totally stable at 4.0 with 3466 cl14 ram, but with some cold boots, the damm cold boots have to be fixed.


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyxathid*
> 
> Is this a really bad mobo ?
> 
> Cause I still have the availability to go switch it, for a MSI Titanium or a K7 from Gigabyte.
> 
> I'm currently @ 3000 Mhz with Hynix, 3.6Ghz @ 1.3V (I haven't changed or had the pacience to down the voltage to see where its stable)
> 
> Maybe Asus are trying to figure out bugs or something, I dunno, or they got their heads up their ass..


no. they all have problems. you just hear more with asus since they're more popular. my friend with two gaming 5's had lock up issues. went away when he switched to an asrock tachi but its bios has been a roller coaster. each new bios reversion fixes one thing only to break something else. ryzen was rushed out. only reason why elmor hasn't stated anything in over two weeks has been because of computex. and now you have both threadripper and intel's new x299 platform coming out so asus, and elmor, are busy with those launches.

though elmor has been lurking. he logs on nearly everyday. just a super busy guy atm.


----------



## Nyxathid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> no. they all have problems. you just hear more with asus since they're more popular. my friend with two gaming 5's had lock up issues. went away when he switched to an asrock tachi but its bios has been a roller coaster. each new bios reversion fixes one thing only to break something else. ryzen was rushed out. only reason why elmor hasn't stated anything in over two weeks has been because of computex. and now you have both threadripper and intel's new x299 platform coming out so asus, and elmor, are busy with those launches.
> 
> though elmor has been lurking. he logs on nearly everyday. just a super busy guy atm.


pheeew, you just gave me some peace in my mind


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> If you read it you will see they had two C6H failing on them and also they obviously have other AM4 boards to compare it with, just like me.


just move on and buy a different brand. Aside from the ram issues that all Ryzen-based systems suffer from right now, the C6H sample I'm using has been trouble free running a 1600x @ 4.0 with 3466 ram (130 bclk).. lol, and I don;t even like AMD boards.


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyxathid*
> 
> pheeew, you just gave me some peace in my mind


in regards to the tachi, bullzoid did a good video about it. he did do a later video after a new bios shipped out that fixed some of the things but ultimately there are no perfect ryzen boards out atm. they all have their quirks and issues. and its amd's fault for rushing out the platform and dropping last minute, BIG changes before launch. board partners have been thrown for a loop month after month with all these new agesa changes as well. they're a welcome change, like agesa 1.0.0.6, but elmor every month has to toss changes, fixes out the window because amd changed stuff, again. its chaotic. and now with threadripper and intel's new platform coming out in the coming months? they're all running around like chickens without their heads.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frellingfahrbot*
> 
> That is normal, the AMD CBS changes do not get displayed on that screen. If you go ahead and save it should work though.


Got it working now I need some more help can you also custom pstate 1 and 2 or do they not work? I'm getting downcloxking but not downvolting with my 3.9 1.35 p0


----------



## buttmen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyxathid*
> 
> Is this a really bad Board
> Cause I still have the availability to go switch it, for a MSI Titanium or a K7 from Gigabyte.
> 
> I'm currently @ 3000 Mhz with Hynix, 3.6Ghz @ 1.3V (I haven't changed or had the pacience to down the voltage to see where its stable)
> 
> Maybe Asus are trying to figure out bugs or something, I dunno, or they got their heads up their ass..


It's a very good board, most users are already happy with their results and stopped posting. Make sure you get Samsung B-die ram.


----------



## aldarund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Ok, so can't figure this out. I am on 9945 100% stable 3960mhz 1.4v 60C stressed, bclk 101 , mem 3366mhz 4X8 C14 sam b 1.43v, soc 1.15v. This has been running stable and no whea errors thru stress testing and normal use for 2 weeks without a reboot. But it still has a weird problem. When stressing the system (usually crypto mining, folding with the Nvidia 1080TI and using all 16 threads), the system will just randomly freeze (even the mouse pointer and clock) for 5 to 60 seconds. I also have Sam 960 evo nvme.And all drivers (gpu) are newest versions. BCLK is 101, so not a problem, so *** is going on here? I have never had a system do this, AMD or Intel over 20 years. Man this platform has issues. Any fix?


Same thing for me. And im also have Sam nvme ( but sm961 ). And it happen even with default optimized without any overclock.


----------



## Nyxathid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttmen*
> 
> It's a very good board, most users are already happy with their results and stopped posting. Make sure you get Samsung B-die ram.


Erm .. I'm kinda low ... to buy a Samsung B-die I need to spend more 100 dollars on ram


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyxathid*
> 
> Is this a really bad mobo ?


No, in many ways it's a very well made board. The VRM is nicely overbuilt for the processors we have and runs cool. It's a nice looking board -- very easy to make a part of almost any build. Certainly uses good materials and well put together.

The firmware development for the microcode, BIOS and the RGB controller has been awful, and it's apparent AMD (not ASUS) were not up to the level of expertise on DDR4 that they needed to be to release the Ryzen system. That at least can't be laid on ASUS doorstep.

So, nothing so far fixes my RGB, but I like this board enough to keep it since 9943/45 BIOS came out. My ram is running at its rated speed and my processor running as fast as it can. From that standpoint it's a win.

BUT: I'm disappointed with ASUS for advertising this board with capabilities it DID NOT HAVE out of the box. What the OC fiends and old-time system builders forget is that people TRUST ASUS and many a less technical person bought this board and was overwhelmed by what needed to be done to get it working right. That's not forgivable. The marketing pages on ASUS website should be full of disclaimers that simply aren't there.

So, keeping this board and looking forward to a production 1.0.0.6 BIOS that is not so stupid it can't read Intel XMP profiles and fill the information in for us. Maybe an RGB fix.

But it'll be a long time before I believe and trust ASUS for any product like this again. They've certainly damaged my faith.


----------



## Nyxathid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> No, in many ways it's a very well made board. The VRM is nicely overbuilt for the processors we have and runs cool. It's a nice looking board -- very easy to make a part of almost any build. Certainly uses good materials and well put together.
> 
> The firmware development for the microcode, BIOS and the RGB controller has been awful, and it's apparent AMD (not ASUS) were not up to the level of expertise on DDR4 that they needed to be to release the Ryzen system. That at least can't be laid on ASUS doorstep.
> 
> So, nothing so far fixes my RGB, but I like this board enough to keep it since 9943/45 BIOS came out. My ram is running at its rated speed and my processor running as fast as it can. From that standpoint it's a win.
> 
> BUT: I'm disappointed with ASUS for advertising this board with capabilities it DID NOT HAVE out of the box. What the OC fiends and old-time system builders forget is that people TRUST ASUS and many a less technical person bought this board and was overwhelmed by what needed to be done to get it working right. That's not forgivable. The marketing pages on ASUS website should be full of disclaimers that simply aren't there.
> 
> So, keeping this board and looking forward to a production 1.0.0.6 BIOS that is not so stupid it can't read Intel XMP profiles and fill the information in for us. Maybe an RGB fix.
> 
> But it'll be a long time before I believe and trust ASUS for any product like this again. They've certainly damaged my faith.


On the RGB side of things, havent they released a Asus Aura fix ? Im currently using Trident Z ram rgb


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aldarund*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Ok, so can't figure this out. I am on 9945 100% stable 3960mhz 1.4v 60C stressed, bclk 101 , mem 3366mhz 4X8 C14 sam b 1.43v, soc 1.15v. This has been running stable and no whea errors thru stress testing and normal use for 2 weeks without a reboot. But it still has a weird problem. When stressing the system (usually crypto mining, folding with the Nvidia 1080TI and using all 16 threads), the system will just randomly freeze (even the mouse pointer and clock) for 5 to 60 seconds. I also have Sam 960 evo nvme.And all drivers (gpu) are newest versions. BCLK is 101, so not a problem, so *** is going on here? I have never had a system do this, AMD or Intel over 20 years. Man this platform has issues. Any fix?
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing for me. And im also have Sam nvme ( but sm961 ). And it happen even with default optimized without any overclock.
Click to expand...

A useful measure would be a power meter to determine whether processing essentially stopped (and wall power load falls) or merely (!) the scheduler didn't allow the mouse, clock, whatever to grab a thread for a jiffy and appear to be active, in which case the wall power load should remain constant. Stopped processing might be a CPU problem, but failure to schedule is likely an OS problem.

I would only assign this to the motherboard if there were known cases of circuit trace conductivity intermittents or board handling was not performed in a manner intended to avoid ESD degradation.


----------



## aldarund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> A useful measure would be a power meter to determine whether processing essentially stopped (and wall power load falls) or merely (!) the scheduler didn't allow the mouse, clock, whatever to grab a thread for a jiffy and appear to be active, in which case the wall power load should remain constant. Stopped processing might be a CPU problem, but failure to schedule is likely an OS problem.
> 
> I would only assign this to the motherboard if there were known cases of circuit trace conductivity intermittents or board handling was not performed in a manner intended to avoid ESD degradation.


When this happens a sound from background ( e.g. from opened twitch in chrome) still come fine at least for most of freeze time. For me this freezes can be like from few seconds to even few minutes. When running prime95 - no freezes. HCI Memtest - no freezes. OCCT - few seconds freezes every 10 minutes or so. TPU Memtest - well here we go from few seconds to few minutes freezes usually during bit pattern test.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aldarund*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> A useful measure would be a power meter to determine whether processing essentially stopped (and wall power load falls) or merely (!) the scheduler didn't allow the mouse, clock, whatever to grab a thread for a jiffy and appear to be active, in which case the wall power load should remain constant. Stopped processing might be a CPU problem, but failure to schedule is likely an OS problem.
> 
> I would only assign this to the motherboard if there were known cases of circuit trace conductivity intermittents or board handling was not performed in a manner intended to avoid ESD degradation.
> 
> 
> 
> When this happens a sound from background ( e.g. from opened twitch in chrome) still come fine at least for most of freeze time. For me this freezes can be like from few seconds to even few minutes. When running prime95 - no freezes. HCI Memtest - no freezes. OCCT - few seconds freezes every 10 minutes or so. TPU Memtest - well here we go from few seconds to few minutes freezes usually during bit pattern test.
Click to expand...

I'm going to put my betting donut on a scheduler problem, perhaps exacerbated by board instabilities that are rare enough to not be obvious. Does your CPU/memory interaction pass an hour of Google's stressapptest?

Scheduler or not, the complexity here is astronomical (in the sense of combinations of things that can cause a problem). I'm always amazed when I build a new computer and it actually operates.


----------



## samaelestevez

@hotstocks

Just up your voltage a little tiny bit and that problem should go away. Basically you are stable but need thatvextra push to make it smooth. Same happened to me and I'm now smooth as butter.


----------



## aldarund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I'm going to put my betting donut on a scheduler problem, perhaps exacerbated by board instabilities that are rare enough to not be obvious. Does your CPU/memory interaction pass an hour of Google's stressapptest?
> 
> Scheduler or not, the complexity here is astronomical (in the sense of combinations of things that can cause a problem). I'm always amazed when I build a new computer and it actually operates.


What is a google stressapptest? Can you share a link? Searching google provide some different results with source code mostly..
But i tested prime95 for few hours, HCI memtest for 10+ hours, [email protected] and all is fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samaelestevez*
> 
> @hotstocks
> 
> Just up your voltage a little tiny bit and that problem should go away. Basically you are stable but need thatvextra push to make it smooth. Same happened to me and I'm now smooth as butter.


It happens even on all default settings..


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> On restart, psensor didn't know about these values to plot; I had to modprobe-force again and call sensors again. (Not sure without more testing what the minimum startup command can be.) I guess I'll have to stick a bash script in some startup location.
> 
> 
> 
> Right, depending on your distrib you may have to indicate how to load the module at startup.
> I think that linux mint you need to add the following to your */etc/modules.conf* file:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> it87 force_id=0x8628
> 
> That should take care of it.
> If you don't have a */etc/modules.conf* file, then maybe it's different, but I'm sure you can quickly google that
Click to expand...

OK, attempts to get automatic operation have been unsuccessful, and now psensor doesn't see the items even after a force command and running "sensors" in terminal.

In Mint 18.1 MATE there is no */etc/modules.con*f file. There is an */etc/modules-load.d/modules.conf* file, which is a link to an */etc/modules* file. I initially put the command in that one, and when it didn't work also additively tried to include a file */etc/modprobe.d/it87* with those contents. I don't really know what I'm doing, so I'm not surprised at the result. In any case, the now failure of direct command to populate psensor is concerning, as even a bash file run at startup would now seem to have no effect. I have not yet backed all changes out, so the psensor result may improve.

Unfortunately, the lm-sensors wiki has been down for a long time (it seems), so I'll have to root around a bit more to find anything illuminating on this topic.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> People will always blame the manufacturer when something goes wrong.
> 
> I do agree that Asus needs to step up their game for driver updates as well as BIOS (not sure if MSI AM4 gets as constant driver updates as z97 msi did but audio drives were once a month). And the fact that after restarting your PC you need to retweak your realtek audio settings and that still has not been fixed.
> 
> if you have sonic 3/radar remove them this repaired mine


----------



## Gettz8488

Can anyone explain to me this situation. I'm pstate overclocked at 3.9 ghz 1.35 Vcore I see downclock but no downvolting on cpuz my temps are 30 C under load though


----------



## Gadfly

My guess is the new ROG am4 board is going to launch and everything will be working the way it should. I feel more and more that this mobo is just a beta for the more sorted gen2 boards.

I am holding off on an hedt build until I see how Threadripper pans out, if it won't run at least 2000mhz memclock, then it will suffer horribly from not only on Die cross CCX, but also cross die communication.

So they either get the memory issues worked out or I will just drop and and go back to intel.


----------



## badhairguy

You have to use offset voltage
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Can anyone explain to me this situation. I'm pstate overclocked at 3.9 ghz 1.35 Vcore I see downclock but no downvolting on cpuz my temps are 30 C under load though


----------



## kaseki

samaelestevez asked: "What is a google stressapptest? Can you share a link? Searching google provide some different results with source code mostly..
But i tested prime95 for few hours, HCI memtest for 10+ hours, [email protected] and all is fine.

https://github.com/stressapptest/stressapptest

I have read that stressapptest was developed by Google for stressing their server farms. Unfortunately, it seems to be only for Linux, at least at the link. I don't know if a Windows version is available. A quick search did not turn up one. Your other stress efforts should be adequate.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> People will always blame the manufacturer when something goes wrong.
> 
> I do agree that Asus needs to step up their game for driver updates as well as BIOS (not sure if MSI AM4 gets as constant driver updates as z97 msi did but audio drives were once a month). And the fact that after restarting your PC you need to retweak your realtek audio settings and that still has not been fixed.
> 
> if you have sonic 3/radar remove them this repaired mine
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks will give that a try.
Click to expand...


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyxathid*
> 
> On the RGB side of things, havent they released a Asus Aura fix ? Im currently using Trident Z ram rgb


There is a new version of Aura that has fixed it for some but not for me, sadly. There has been some word from ASUS peeps that a future BIOS may reset the RGB controller and bring back functionality. I'm not the only one for whom the new Aura isn't a fix. I don't even have RGB RAM, I'm just wanting my mobo lights and headers to work.

I have speculated on another forum that what we have here is kind of like some diseases of the human body: you can have similar symptoms that actually indicate different problems. So many of us lost the lights, but some people's problems may not stem from the same overall cause.

Like I said, the RGB is not sufficient reason to RMA a board on a system I've come to depend on. A failure of a critical system I'd send it back, but I'm not up for the hassle. I think this board will be a good one for the long haul, but I still think ASUS should have been more honest on their marketing pages... of course we know what some marketing folks are like.

I do have respect for their engineers -- but when you are pressured and rushed to market and have SO many products to make work at once, well, somethings going to give way. This is what it looks like.


----------



## Nyxathid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> There is a new version of Aura that has fixed it for some but not for me, sadly. There has been some word from ASUS peeps that a future BIOS may reset the RGB controller and bring back functionality. I'm not the only one for whom the new Aura isn't a fix. I don't even have RGB RAM, I'm just wanting my mobo lights and headers to work.
> 
> I have speculated on another forum that what we have here is kind of like some diseases of the human body: you can have similar symptoms that actually indicate different problems. So many of us lost the lights, but some people's problems may not stem from the same overall cause.
> 
> Like I said, the RGB is not sufficient reason to RMA a board on a system I've come to depend on. A failure of a critical system I'd send it back, but I'm not up for the hassle. I think this board will be a good one for the long haul, but I still think ASUS should have been more honest on their marketing pages... of course we know what some marketing folks are like.
> 
> I do have respect for their engineers -- but when you are pressured and rushed to market and have SO many products to make work at once, well, somethings going to give way. This is what it looks like.


Hmm.. I see, i think I'm going to hold it off until im certain that it in fact everything works.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> samaelestevez asked: "What is a google stressapptest? Can you share a link? Searching google provide some different results with source code mostly..
> But i tested prime95 for few hours, HCI memtest for 10+ hours, [email protected] and all is fine.
> 
> https://github.com/stressapptest/stressapptest
> 
> I have read that stressapptest was developed by Google for stressing their server farms. Unfortunately, it seems to be only for Linux, at least at the link. I don't know if a Windows version is available. A quick search did not turn up one. Your other stress efforts should be adequate.


OP of this thread has guide on running GSAT / Google Stress Application Test on Windows. Also linked in my signature







.


----------



## Gettz8488

I have no idea what I did, tried overclocking ram
Crashes instantly. I reset bios and cmos I try to set my
Pstate 0 again my pc shuts off and when it turned back on everything is back to defaults like it's not saving my pstate a any ideas?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> samaelestevez asked: "What is a google stressapptest? Can you share a link? Searching google provide some different results with source code mostly..
> But i tested prime95 for few hours, HCI memtest for 10+ hours, [email protected] and all is fine.
> 
> https://github.com/stressapptest/stressapptest
> 
> I have read that stressapptest was developed by Google for stressing their server farms. Unfortunately, it seems to be only for Linux, at least at the link. I don't know if a Windows version is available. A quick search did not turn up one. Your other stress efforts should be adequate.
> 
> 
> 
> OP of this thread has guide on running GSAT / Google Stress Application Test on Windows. Also linked in my signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Thanks *gupsterg*, I had forgotten that even Microsoft had "embraced" Linux (probably with all the loving care of a rock python). I now recall some mention of it at The Register.


----------



## Gettz8488

If anyone can please help me out that would be great. I load optimized defaults, set my offset to + 0.06, I go to amd cbs change pstate 0 to custom 9C on fid everything left at default f10 to save and reset and on reset the settings do not save I'm at a loss as how I got it to work the first time


----------



## hotstocks

Meh, I'm not a Linux guy and am not going to install and learn it to run google stress app. I pass y-cruncher, 16 HCI mem tests, realbench , aida, prime, ect. all while running gpu also. Using about 500w on a Corsair 1000w psu. Now sometimes IBT will just randomly turn off the computer with a code 8. My temps are good and volts are pretty high for an 1800X at 3950mhz. I am at 1.39v LLC 3, 1.15 soc, 1.43v ram 3333 mhz. I just dropped down to 100 BCLK instead of 101 or 102 to see if it helps the freezing problem. It might be, but too early to tell. I will bump up the vcore to 1.4v if needed, I am on H100i so should be fine. I think it is the scheduler, because I always have a ton of **** going on. Firefox with 100 tabs open, edge with 10 tabs open, telegram, slack, folding or mining with gpu and cpu. My guess is windows just can't handle all this like it does on an Intel and it just freezes till it figures **** out. I was thinking about upgrading to Creators, but I would rarther not as I hear it is even worse than regular Win 10, guess I will wait till I have to for that, but it is almost like a clean install. Also hoping real bios (not 9945 alpha,lol) may fix it.
P.S. What pisses me off is that my 6 year old 2500k at 4.7ghz handled all this stuff without freezing for 5-60 seconds ever. Honestly this has been an annoying sidegrade at best. If the new 8 core Intels beat this considerably, this mobo/cpu is going to be ebayed and an Intel mobo/8core will be swapped in. This nonsense is not worth the extra $200 you would spend to have no 3 month headaches, Intel just works and at most ever took me 2 days of tweaking to get 100% stable and no freezing or other nonsense.

Ok, the easiest way to see the 1 minute freezes are when you are doing a lot of stuff AND running IBT, towards the end of each run, before it spits out the result, the computer just completely freezes for a minute and then comes back to life.


----------



## GraveNoX

I want to point out something, I tried to connect my USB DAC with a 5.5 meter cable on any USB 2.0 but the audio drops every 5 seconds or so, like the power drops. I know I am out of specs on cable length, but it worked on previous Intel build. I tried USB 3.0 and it worked, but quality sound is better on a truly USB 2.0 port. Somehow USB 2.0 has lower voltage than USB 3.0.

This for me was a major factor to buy this board and get 4x USB 2.0 on all my DACs.
2 of them works on lower length cables, but the longest cable, doesn't work on USB 2.0 port.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aldarund*
> 
> When this happens a sound from background ( e.g. from opened twitch in chrome) still come fine at least for most of freeze time. For me this freezes can be like from few seconds to even few minutes. When running prime95 - no freezes. HCI Memtest - no freezes. OCCT - few seconds freezes every 10 minutes or so. TPU Memtest - well here we go from few seconds to few minutes freezes usually during bit pattern test.


I had this exactly, what got rid of it was turning off ASUS Sonic 3 and Radar. Try turning those automatic startup features off in Task Manager under the Startup tab and reboot - retest. For me it was night and day difference, now 100% cpu usage and you would not know it with browsing web pages etc.


----------



## aldarund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> I had this exactly, what got rid of it was turning off ASUS Sonic Studio and Radar. Try turning those automatic startup features off in Task Manager under the Startup tab and reboot - retest. For me it was night and day difference, now 100% cpu usage and you would not know it with browsing web pages etc.


I uninstalled them long ago.. And like i said for example even with 100% cpu usage with for example prime95 all is fine. Affected programs that i found for me is TPU Memtest ( worst), OCCT ( a bit better)


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aldarund*
> 
> I uninstalled them long ago.. And like i said for example even with 100% cpu usage with for example prime95 all is fine. Affected programs that i found for me is TPU Memtest ( worst), OCCT ( a bit better)


Ok, I have that in TPU memtest only if set to Maximum memory vice a set value. If I set it to like 9GB vice Maximum it runs smooth during the tests. What I take from it is if TPU memtest allocates all the available memory, Windows will need to go through hoops to allow any new process or memory reads/copies to occur during that test.


----------



## Yviena

Everyone remember to check TrdrdSc sub timing mine on auto was at 5 and it killed my read speed. Though latency is 0.4ns higher with TrdrdSc on 1


----------



## hotstocks

I have 32gb and even if I stress test mem I always leave like 4gb free, and it still does the freeze thing.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Got it working now I need some more help can you also custom pstate 1 and 2 or do they not work? I'm getting downcloxking but not downvolting with my 3.9 1.35 p0


did you only change pstate 0 and only the cpu speed? do not touch the other 2 and leave all he rest on auto.

in extreme tweaker try leaving vcore on auto and see if that is stable if it isn't adjust that using offsets.

this is how mine is done and while not perfect as mentioned earlier(only down clocks to 0.906v and 1.96gig) it is fine for me who is used to running full speed all day all night.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> I have no idea what I did, tried overclocking ram
> Crashes instantly. I reset bios and cmos I try to set my
> Pstate 0 again my pc shuts off and when it turned back on everything is back to defaults like it's not saving my pstate a any ideas?


screwing with the ram when it resets it resets pstates.

what i do is set up the pstates and other things like fan profiles voltages etc and leave the ram alone
save profile 2 (profile 1 i always use for dead stock with fan profiles)

the play with ram
save to profile 3(screwin around) save exit test.
if it fails then load up profile 2 reboot and start again


----------



## gupsterg

NP @kaseki, like GSAT, did think I'd stop using HCI MemTest, but both have their uses IMO.

Being on 9943 has been bliss







. Even "Sleep" works on W7 with this UEFI







. I've gone back to that as daily OS and W10C only for DX12.

R7+C6H







.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I have 32gb and even if I stress test mem I always leave like 4gb free, and it still does the freeze thing.


Retesting now, have memory at DDR4 3500 14-14-14-35-CR1, using MSI memory settings with some Stilts thrown in as well







. Stress testing to see if the better resulted timings are stable.

Music playing in the background - perfect play no pausing etc.

Edge will pause at times during the MemTest64 but briefly and not for long durations. Task manager open and it indicates cpu usage is at 99%.

Have the Biostar doing MemTest64 as well and it also has slight pauses about the same as CH6. Memory at 16-18-18-36 CR1. CH6 is doing better in loading web pages is about the only difference.

This looks to be normal behavior with MemTest64. I have an Intel system which I will test later. There is no pausing or issues with sound (pure Win 10 Creative Edition device configuration except for Video drivers on everything).


----------



## noko59

Hotstocks,

Went to 12 threads on MemTest64 on the BioStar B350GT3 and now zero freezes. Looks like the memory tester is very intensive (which is good). See if you go to using less threads to stop the freezing. Still testing the CH6 using 16 threads and typing this as it runs. So far so good.


----------



## EightCores

After months of reading this thread I finally got my C6H running on 9945. It is water cooled by a EK Monoblock with a 360 and 280 Rad. HWiNFO reports an idle of 38C and 60C after running consecutive Cinebench. It is running four F4-3200C14Q-64GTZSW @ 2933 14-14-14-34. Everything is set on auto other than the Mhz and Cl. It will not do 3200 14Cl. The 2933 seems to give no speed boost Cinebench compared to everything running on auto with 2133Mhz.
What I am worried about is my Core Voltage. It seems to run near and above 1.45 v. Is this normal? I am getting these readings in the bios and from HWiNFO v5.52 --Did I read somewhere this program can cause a problem with RAM? My RAM is not RGB and my board and Monoblock are displaying the preset LED cycling.
I have been reading this thread since the beginning and I think I know less now than when I started. I feel like such an idiot. I stare at the UEFI screen for hours and boot over and over again - thinking if I do the same thing over again I am going to get a different result (truly the definition of mental illness). More questions coming soon.
*My goal is to get the board running at about 1.4 core volts (or less) with a speed of 3900Mhz and have my RAM running like the XMP stock setting they are designed for. 3200Mhz and Cl14.*
My greatest wish at this moment would be to have the good (great) Samaritan drop screen shots of all the UEFI screens necessary to reach my goal - I realize this is rather greedy of me, but I have been awake for near 24 hours and am now thinking like a crazy man&#8230; maybe just one more boot up and it will work before I fall asleep on this keyboard.
The great new is that since the computer was stuffed into a Phanteks Evo ATX I hand to assemble everything without testing it in segments so when I turned on the switch the water started to run, the lights came on and it booted to the UEFI with all 64GB of RAM running, a great moment - I know that I am not alone in this glorious moment since most of you have been there. Horah for you all !
Yes you, the happy over at that desk - please HELP me.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveNoX*
> 
> I want to point out something, I tried to connect my USB DAC with a 5.5 meter cable on any USB 2.0 but the audio drops every 5 seconds or so, like the power drops. I know I am out of specs on cable length, but it worked on previous Intel build. I tried USB 3.0 and it worked, but quality sound is better on a truly USB 2.0 port. Somehow USB 2.0 has lower voltage than USB 3.0.
> 
> This for me was a major factor to buy this board and get 4x USB 2.0 on all my DACs.
> 2 of them works on lower length cables, but the longest cable, doesn't work on USB 2.0 port.


yep, usb seems to be flaky (ier) than with other boards. I have had several occurances of external hard drives, keyboards, mice not working on the usb 2.0 ports when too many device are connected at once.

I guess this is a hardware issue regarding how the board and the chipset are hooked up to power. I have managed to balance all the power hungry usb devices on seperate usb banks so that it is working 99% of the time.

However, since you are definitely operating out of spec, I'd suggest looking into a powered external usb hub.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightCores*
> 
> *My goal is to get the board running at about 1.4 core volts (or less) with a speed of 3900Mhz and have my RAM running like the XMP stock setting they are designed for. 3200Mhz and Cl14.*
> [/SIZE]


You probably don't need 1.4vcore for 3.9. Try with 1.35 and load level calibration to 2. Set soc voltage to 1.1 and try to boot with the 3200 strap. That should do the job.


----------



## Kanuki

Hi. guys...

Is there anyone here know what 'Super I/O Clock skew' does?

My PC keep on crashing with even with BIOS default settings.

After I disabled 'Super I/O Clock skew' then my PC become stable.


----------



## aldarund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Ok, I have that in TPU memtest only if set to Maximum memory vice a set value. If I set it to like 9GB vice Maximum it runs smooth during the tests. What I take from it is if TPU memtest allocates all the available memory, Windows will need to go through hoops to allow any new process or memory reads/copies to occur during that test.


No, it happens even with a low memory with TPU for me. I have 32gb and it freezes even when im setting 5gb mem for test. For example last run it totally freeze my pc from sec 20 of test to second 45. Prev test where i was using 10gb for test it freezed my pc from sec 30 to second 75.. And often it just cant even launch a test Memory locking failed (might be reserved by other apps/kernel) even if i select 10gb for test when a 18gb available.


----------



## aldarund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Retesting now, have memory at DDR4 3500 14-14-14-35-CR1, using MSI memory settings with some Stilts thrown in as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Stress testing to see if the better resulted timings are stable.
> 
> Music playing in the background - perfect play no pausing etc.
> 
> Edge will pause at times during the MemTest64 but briefly and not for long durations. Task manager open and it indicates cpu usage is at 99%.
> 
> Have the Biostar doing MemTest64 as well and it also has slight pauses about the same as CH6. Memory at 16-18-18-36 CR1. CH6 is doing better in loading web pages is about the only difference.
> 
> This looks to be normal behavior with MemTest64. I have an Intel system which I will test later. There is no pausing or issues with sound (pure Win 10 Creative Edition device configuration except for Video drivers on everything).


My freezes are like from few seconds to up to few minutes...


----------



## aldarund

Even at 12 threads in TPU it still happens although more rare, so far freezed only once and it was when i clicked on some chrome tab and then the whole pc freezed for like 15 second and after that chrome crashed and pc unfreezed. Something doesnt feel right.. I dont think a 10+ seconds to minutes freezes are supposed to be happening.


----------



## aldarund

upped amount of ram test to test from 5gb to 10gb and freezed now( still using 12 threads) more often , e.g. basically if i dont do anything they dont happen, but as soon as i start using chrome during this test 5+seconds freezes come into a play.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> screwing with the ram when it resets it resets pstates.
> 
> what i do is set up the pstates and other things like fan profiles voltages etc and leave the ram alone
> save profile 2 (profile 1 i always use for dead stock with fan profiles)
> 
> the play with ram
> save to profile 3(screwin around) save exit test.
> if it fails then load up profile 2 reboot and start again


Thanks for your reply tarot. I sent a pm to elmor and it seems pstates reset when there's dram training problems he told me try using zenstates instead even if I leave everything the same
On reboot everything still resets


----------



## aldarund

Well that freezes happen even with 1 thread 10gb. And now it ended up with BSOD with VIDEO_INTERNAL_SHEDULER_ERROR ( second time i have bsod after TPU with this same error)


----------



## BoMbY

I had some BSOD with unstable memory overclock as well.


----------



## aldarund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> I had some BSOD with unstable memory overclock as well.


Its same with optimized defaults... and HCI memtest show nothing . I suspect the BSOD because of freezes e.g. video sheduler request something and dont get it due to freeze and hence the bsod.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aldarund*
> 
> Its same with optimized defaults... and HCI memtest show nothing . I suspect the BSOD because of freezes e.g. video sheduler request something and dont get it due to freeze and hence the bsod.


Could always be faulty memory, or GPU (including drivers). You should do a run with memtest86 or memtest86+, for example.


----------



## Sbb Kbb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> NP @kaseki, like GSAT, did think I'd stop using HCI MemTest, but both have their uses IMO.
> 
> Being on 9943 has been bliss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Even "Sleep" works on W7 with this UEFI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've gone back to that as daily OS and W10C only for DX12.
> 
> R7+C6H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


If its not a problem could you tell me what is your Qcode when weakening from sleep is? Mine powers up but with black screen and HDD led blinking now and then with Qcode 30 and it stays like that till i reset it.
And i cant power it down if i try. It powers on itself. Im on Win7 x64 1700 CH6.

Thank you


----------



## WarpenN1

Hey, quick question. Can anybody help cause my board wont turn on anymore and it just be sitting there for couple of days because I had to clean my room and i only plugged in HD audio cable and usb2 connector and one fan and SSD.

PC just flashes for blink second and shutdowns. CPU ready is on all the time. :/ it's the first led to turn on when I power on the PSU :'(...

Does anybody have any idea what that could mean when CPU ready is on when PC is powered off..

I've tried to unplug those cables that I've added.

Help is appreciated!


----------



## aldarund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Thanks *gupsterg*, I had forgotten that even Microsoft had "embraced" Linux (probably with all the loving care of a rock python). I now recall some mention of it at The Register.


Tried gsap. 1h no errors no freezes all fine...


----------



## shalafi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> Late to the party, but is it really impossible to use SpeedFan with this motherboard?
> 
> My Vive software is interfering with AI Suite and I can't have it installed. But how can I control my fans?
> 
> BIOS curve is not followed in the windows environment.


Hi - sadly, yes. SpeedFan does not support this board and it seems it is no longer actively developed.

I gave up on BIOS/AISuite and bought a NZXT Grid+ V2, controlled by SIV (rh-software.com). It became apparent that the voltage regulation on the Grid+ is still not enough for me (it ramps up fans to 100% briefly to start them or when it thinks they are spinning too slow), so I switched to the new Corsair Link Commander Pro (again, controlled via SIV). This still has some issues, detecting some 3-pin DC fans as 4-pin PWM, but I hope this will mature with future firmware updates. In short - there is no pure SW fan control for the CH6 that would have satisfied me.


----------



## Bart

@hotstocks: mine is the same way. I can reproduce it using OCCT to stress test, even at stock speed. Chalk it up to another "quirk" of the Hero I guess.


----------



## aldarund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> @hotstocks: mine is the same way. I can reproduce it using OCCT to stress test, even at stock speed. Chalk it up to another "quirk" of the Hero I guess.


So we are 3 already who have this issue... Right now i can reproduce it either with OCCT or TPU Memtest.
Something doesnt add up, why it doesnt happen to everyone.
Do you have a nvme? 32gb mem?


----------



## matthew87

Having the strangest issue with my ROG CH6, intermittently the PC will hard reset when I unplug my headphones line or mic input from the front I/O panel.

So pulling out the 3.5mm headphone audio or mic inputs will result in the PC hard rebooting.

***....

Even tried updating the Audio drivers to the latest ones published on Asus's website fore the X370-F, still f'n does it.

The audio ports and USB ports work perfectly fine otherwise, so I doubt very much it's a cabling/wiring issue. It's almost like the auto detect input bull**** is the cause. Anyone else experienced similar issues?


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aldarund*
> 
> So we are 3 already who have this issue... Right now i can reproduce it either with OCCT or TPU Memtest.
> Something doesnt add up, why it doesnt happen to everyone.
> Do you have a nvme? 32gb mem?


NVME yes, 32gb no. Intel 600p 1TB NVME is my boot drive (only drive actually), but I have good Bdie ram G.Skill Tridentz 3600CL15, 2 x 8GB.


----------



## aldarund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> NVME yes, 32gb no. Intel 600p 1TB NVME is my boot drive (only drive actually), but I have good Bdie ram G.Skill Tridentz 3600CL15, 2 x 8GB.


So for now only common thing i see beside windows 10 is a NVME drive.


----------



## pig666eon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew87*
> 
> Having the strangest issue with my ROG CH6, intermittently the PC will hard reset when I unplug my headphones line or mic input from the front I/O panel.
> 
> So pulling out the 3.5mm headphone audio or mic inputs will result in the PC hard rebooting.
> 
> ***....
> 
> Even tried updating the Audio drivers to the latest ones published on Asus's website fore the X370-F, still f'n does it.
> 
> The audio ports and USB ports work perfectly fine otherwise, so I doubt very much it's a cabling/wiring issue. It's almost like the auto detect input bull**** is the cause. Anyone else experienced similar issues?


it only happens from the front? have you tried reseatting the connector and that? checking the cabling of the case that it plugs into?


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aldarund*
> 
> So for now only common thing i see beside windows 10 is a NVME drive.


I just retested, and I'm not seeing that delay anymore at stock speeds. I was seeing it back when I was OCing and messing around with different BIOSes, but not anymore since I reverted back to stock, no OC.


----------



## CrazyElement

Hi guys ,

In few days my parts will arrive, and I'm going to have this MB + 2x8 gb 3600 mhz CL 15 G.skill memory. My question is can you tell me which beta versions BIOS I need to flash to work with 2x8 gb and also can you tell me how exactly is the new BIOS flashes , also is there a second (backup) bios on this motherboard , cause I'm a little bit scared doing BIOS update







. But w/o BIOS update this motherboard is totally useless will run my RAM at 2133 mhz I think which is unacceptable.

thanks in advance


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> NP @kaseki, like GSAT, did think I'd stop using HCI MemTest, but both have their uses IMO.
> 
> Being on 9943 has been bliss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Even "Sleep" works on W7 with this UEFI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've gone back to that as daily OS and W10C only for DX12.
> 
> R7+C6H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


LOL smiley. I agree, 9943 is working well enough that I can do whatever I want with it. There are occasional POST repeats at times that I think need to be eventually fixed, but these may be due to many of my timings still being on Auto (or invisible to me) and hence subject to retraining whenever the EC feels a need to be wanted.

Because this build is my first with SSD HDs and runs on LInux, at the suggestion of the gurus I have, inter alia such as reduced use of swap memory, suppressed hibernate to save many writes to the SSDs. So when not in significant use, core speeds drop (at present without p-state meddling) to 2.2 GHz, screensaver does its thing, but there is no sleep mode. If my Phenom II can drop to 800 Mhz from 3.4 GHz, one would hope that Ryzen can drop from near 4 GHz to near 1 GHz in the lowest functioning p-state. So that is on my project list to experiment with in the fullness of time. I have to keep in mind that a new BIOS will eventually appear, and time spent on the last iota of refinement now may be wasted.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> Hi guys ,
> 
> In few days my parts will arrive, and I'm going to have this MB + 2x8 gb 3600 mhz CL 15 G.skill memory. My question is can you tell me which beta versions BIOS I need to flash to work with 2x8 gb and also can you tell me how exactly is the new BIOS flashes , also is there a second (backup) bios on this motherboard , cause I'm a little bit scared doing BIOS update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But w/o BIOS update this motherboard is totally useless will run my RAM at 2133 mhz I think which is unacceptable.
> 
> thanks in advance


9943 is the nominal BIOS candidate for 2 sticks.

There are three methods for flashing, but the only one I use is flashback. See subsection 2.2 of the user guide that comes with the motherboard. This will save your keister just as well as a second BIOS assuming that you have another PC available in order to write the BIOS to a USB stick.


----------



## Pilotasso

surprisingly I run 4 sticks on 9943 very well. Also in every BIOS, every time I get greedy with CL timings (14 and below regardless of speed) I get boot issues. So I stick (pun intended) with CL 16/15 combos. Currently on 3200Mhz (3466 only works with CL 20).

Also when I added 2 more sticks for 32GB I got 4 GB/s less in AIDA 64 but got a bump in every other synthetic benchmark. Curious...


----------



## virpz

Just to make clear that my rant is not directed towards elmor, guys like him can just do so much, he is probably overloaded with work to do.
My rant is with asus as general as the board in general is faulty and every single software bundled with the C6H has issues which is a shame.


----------



## ozzyo99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> Just to make clear that my rant is not directed towards elmor, guys like him can just do so much, he is probably overloaded with work to do.
> My rant is with asus as general as the board in general is faulty and every single software bundled with the C6H has issues which is a shame.


Then use the correct channels, ranting on the forum over and over will get exactly nothing done to remedy whatever problems you feel apparent. Take some time to raise a ticket or RMA your board.

If you'd like a group discussion about something unrelated to *overclocking* the board, by all means create a thread and post a link. I'm not trying to silence or undermine you, but it's does nothing to progress this thread.

Perhaps PM [email protected] and see if he can direct your passion for good.


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzyo99*
> 
> Then use the correct channels, ranting on the forum over and over will get exactly nothing done to remedy whatever problems you feel apparent. Take some time to raise a ticket or RMA your board.
> 
> If you'd like a group discussion about something unrelated to *overclocking* the board, by all means create a thread and post a link. I'm not trying to silence or undermine you, but it's does nothing to progress this thread.
> 
> Perhaps PM [email protected] and see if he can direct your passion for good.


Do you realize that a not so good bios will limit what you can do or let's say risk in terms of OC ?
Yes, you are trying to silence and undermine.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzyo99*
> 
> 3.9 at 1.375 LLC3 too. Also have a 960 Evo.


Me too. And max temps CPU (Tctl)? I stop testing when CPU (Tctl) show 92ºC...in Hwinfo64.


----------



## kev8

Pareto's law? 80% of software working in 20% of time? Last problems will take a lot of time to be solved..


----------



## wisepds

But, guys, only @elmor work for asus? I supose that there are a lot of people working on CH6.. I'm waiting for oficial Agesa 1.0.0.6 bios on asus website.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I get the same thing in both 9943 and 9945 When I am on the edge of stability. To me... it appears to be a thing with this BIOS, not the overclock, as I did not see this on bios 0081 when running 3600mhz memory with a Bsclk OC; no matter if that was a 114, 125, or 135 mhz bclk..
> 
> Another theory I have is that when we push the memclk up we start to approach or exceed the limits of the "infinity fabric", data fabric, and SOC components in Ryzen, It is this fabric that connects the CCX's together, it also is the fabric that the IMC, I/O controller (PCI-E lanes), etc.
> 
> I have to remind myself there is a reason they are running this "fabric" and SOC at memclk and not CPU clock, and that it will have limits. We are overclocking the snot out of the SOC components, which is why we have to keep pushing the voltage up, and that eventually one of those SOC components is going to get unstable at the higher clock, with a higher voltage.
> 
> IMHO it was very poor choice to run the SOC at memclk; I get why they did it, I just think it was a bad choice as ulitmately the SOC components and fabric stability is going to be the limiting factor when we start talking about memory speeds. Now... If they have a way to put those "fabrics" and soc frequency on a divider of memclk, that would help out a bunch as the memory bus could be run independently of the clock rate of the I/O controller. In thread ripper I am guessing this is how it is going to be as most of the SOC components are disabled on the die and are running in the chipset. Which gives people like elmor a lot more options to play with.
> 
> It may very well be that we are at the limits of memory speed and stability in Ryzen, and that to get faster memory and datafabric speeds we will have to jump ship to Threadripper, not only for it's quad channel support, but also because of the reduced SOC


To make things even more confusing... After I upped the SoC I lowered it back down and my results remained the same. I eventually had problems with game crashing so I went back to 3200mhz. However my performance was definitely worse and for some inexplicable reason I get more screen tearing at lower memory speeds..not sure if that's because of my 4GB VRAM card or what. I have a freesync display so it couldn't be from minor framerate drops..

I had a hunch, so I tried getting the system to run at 3466 with lower proc_odt. I was able to boot and run stable with 48ohm proc_odt by setting my cldo_vddp to 930. Now I'm not getting any game crashing and the system passes all stress tests.

My GPU might be at fault here, somehow in combination with RAM speeds and whatever else. I've had some pretty weird issues like my FPS showing as 140+ but the display obviously pushing frames at some low framerate. It's incredibly weird. I am thinking that it might be due to the fact that the higher memory speeds/lower latency cause the card to push higher framerates which exposes more issues.

Overclocking is hard these days







. And yea, I hope they find a better solution for TR and/or Zen+/Zen 2. Ryzen is a great chip but it simply isn't OC friendly. There is too much tied together and editing one value by a small amount almost always means you need to change a handful of other things to achieve actual stability. I'll put up with that regardless since AMD's return to relevance is beneficial to both AMD and Intel users.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aldarund*
> 
> Well that freezes happen even with 1 thread 10gb. And now it ended up with BSOD with VIDEO_INTERNAL_SHEDULER_ERROR ( second time i have bsod after TPU with this same error)


Well something is going on there - that is not normal for MemTest64 as far as I can tell in your case. Just ran for 4 hours on the CH6, had to redo memory timings from the MSI ones which only lasted 96min before crashing. Current ones are working well. Have you tried 2133mhz to see if it is more stable or same issue? - could rule out the ram.


----------



## cookiedent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> But, guys, only @elmor work for asus? I supose that there are a lot of people working on CH6.. I'm waiting for oficial Agesa 1.0.0.6 bios on asus website.


It looks like that Elmor is the only one who works on the CH6.
And it looks like that he is busy with the new x299 or x399 Boards and have no Time for us existing customers.
Asus earnd the Money for the CH6 "Overclocking" Boards, bring out a lot of unstable Beta Bioses and now we are standing in the Rain.
I paid over 260 Euros to be a Beta Tester...
So it feels for me.

But how ever, Asus has my Money and AGESA 1.0.0.6 is coming maybe for Ryzen 2 in 2018 on a new Rev. 2 of the C6H


----------



## aldarund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Well something is going on there - that is not normal for MemTest64 as far as I can tell in your case. Just ran for 4 hours on the CH6, had to redo memory timings from the MSI ones which only lasted 96min before crashing. Current ones are working well. Have you tried 2133mhz to see if it is more stable or same issue? - could rule out the ram.


Tried on all default e.g. 2133 + all other default settings. Didnt encounter bsod ( but its not often anyway only faced it two times). But freeeeeezes still there. Now it froze from 2m03s to 3m11s - so more than a minute pc wasnt responding to me at all.. Also i have run HCI memtest in 16 threads for 10 or so hours with 800% without any errors or freezes.
So any ideas whats happening here?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiedent*
> 
> It looks like that Elmor is the only one who works on the CH6.
> And it looks like that he is busy with the new x299 or x399 Boards and have no Time for us existing customers.
> Asus earnd the Money for the CH6 "Overclocking" Boards, bring out a lot of unstable Beta Bioses and now we are standing in the Rain.
> I paid over 260 Euros to be a Beta Tester...
> So it feels for me.
> 
> But how ever, Asus has my Money and AGESA 1.0.0.6 is coming maybe for Ryzen 2 in 2018 on a new Rev. 2 of the C6H


Have You seen how **** other am4 boards ware/are ?? Whole Ryzen platform is beta. not specific board ...


----------



## aldarund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiedent*
> 
> It looks like that Elmor is the only one who works on the CH6.


It doesnt make any sense. No way only 1 man will work on bios. Its impossible.


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiedent*
> 
> It looks like that Elmor is the only one who works on the CH6.
> And it looks like that he is busy with the new x299 or x399 Boards and have no Time for us existing customers.
> Asus earnd the Money for the CH6 "Overclocking" Boards, bring out a lot of unstable Beta Bioses and now we are standing in the Rain.
> I paid over 260 Euros to be a Beta Tester...
> So it feels for me.
> 
> But how ever, Asus has my Money and AGESA 1.0.0.6 is coming maybe for Ryzen 2 in 2018 on a new Rev. 2 of the C6H


This doesn't only hurt Asus but AMD aswell. From what i read here it's not much better with the other brands and that's very bad for AMD. Not having happy customers at this comeback is the same as waving goodbye to them really.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> This doesn't only hurt Asus but AMD aswell. From what i read here it's not much better with the other brands and that's very bad for AMD. Not having happy customers at this comeback is the same as waving goodbye to them really.


People only whine on products they got. They should first see how crap it is on other boards.. C6H is one of more stable AM$ boards. On other people still got problems on passing 3000mhz on memory

Atm im leaving system with this setting


Rendered for 12 hours constant no rpoblem.
Gamed in 3d and VR no problem
No cold boot
Downlocking and core parking work

ZERO problems. I press power once a day super stable.


----------



## aldarund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aldarund*
> 
> Tried on all default e.g. 2133 + all other default settings. Didnt encounter bsod ( but its not often anyway only faced it two times). But freeeeeezes still there. Now it froze from 2m03s to 3m11s - so more than a minute pc wasnt responding to me at all.. Also i have run HCI memtest in 16 threads for 10 or so hours with 800% without any errors or freezes.
> So any ideas whats happening here?


I think something might be not right with NVMe. All who mentioned this issue in this thread running NVMe.
And right now after last freeze for another minute during TPU Memtest i got a following error right after unfreeze:
http://i.imgur.com/akm51Q0.png
Although that folder is there and always was there.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aldarund*
> 
> I think something might be not right with NVMe. All who mentioned this issue in this thread running NVMe.
> And right now after last freeze for another minute during TPU Memtest i got a following error right after unfreeze:
> http://i.imgur.com/akm51Q0.png
> Although that folder is there and always was there.


I know whats wrong its W10 fix been posted like month ago ofc noone uses search and i had enough of reposting same fixes in this topic every day :/


----------



## aldarund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I know whats wrong its W10 fix been posted like month ago ofc noone uses search and i had enough of reposting same fixes in this topic every day :/


Except i cant find it. Tried different kw but nothing usefull was found..
Maybe move into first post if its issue with known fix..


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanuki*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. guys...
> 
> Is there anyone here know what 'Super I/O Clock skew' does?
> 
> My PC keep on crashing with even with BIOS default settings.
> 
> After I disabled 'Super I/O Clock skew' then my PC become stable.


Affects signalling on LPC bus, link, link. LPC BUS = Low Pin Count bus, link.

What you have done, is what the "Help" string in UEFI guides a user to do







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sbb Kbb*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> If its not a problem could you tell me what is your Qcode when weakening from sleep is? Mine powers up but with black screen and HDD led blinking now and then with Qcode 30 and it stays like that till i reset it.
> And i cant power it down if i try. It powers on itself. Im on Win7 x64 1700 CH6.
> 
> Thank you


No worries on info share







.

When system resumes from sleep it is Q-Code: 30. I am using default windows 7 high performance power plan with:-

i) Core Parking 100% (ie disabled)
ii) Min. CPU state as 5% to allow down clocking/volting

It uses "Hybrid Sleep". My current settings:-

3.8_3333_C14_Tweakd_setting.txt 19k .txt file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL smiley. I agree, 9943 is working well enough that I can do whatever I want with it. There are occasional POST repeats at times that I think need to be eventually fixed, but these may be due to many of my timings still being on Auto (or invisible to me) and hence subject to retraining whenever the EC feels a need to be wanted.
> 
> Because this build is my first with SSD HDs and runs on LInux, at the suggestion of the gurus I have, inter alia such as reduced use of swap memory, suppressed hibernate to save many writes to the SSDs. So when not in significant use, core speeds drop (at present without p-state meddling) to 2.2 GHz, screensaver does its thing, but there is no sleep mode. If my Phenom II can drop to 800 Mhz from 3.4 GHz, one would hope that Ryzen can drop from near 4 GHz to near 1 GHz in the lowest functioning p-state. So that is on my project list to experiment with in the fullness of time. I have to keep in mind that a new BIOS will eventually appear, and time spent on the last iota of refinement now may be wasted.


I get no post repeats in normal use







. Single smooth 1x post loop and in OS







. TBH since UEFI 0079 (AGESA 1.0.0.4) I'd say rig posts as fast as my i5/Z97. My measurement on time for that was press power on case, then monitor and by the time monitor finished it's own manufacturer splash screen I'd be at logon screen.

I may depending on what I tweak in UEFI get more than 1x post loop. Again not taken to much note of it as I expect things like that when meddling with RAM timings, etc.

My jaw literally dropped when rig powered on without going Q-Code: F9, whilst on 3.8GHz 3333MHz C14 1T tight timings profile, when power had been reapplied to PSU after removing power.

Sleep working with W7 is sweet TBH. I hate the GUI in W10C, even though I have driver updates disabled it still plays about with them, then not being able to defer updates that I may not want also is a big put off. I did use Ubuntu few times, quite liked it, but then what reverted me back to W7 was a) app I wanted b) game support.

CPU OC wise whatever worked on 0902 has remained the same on each UEFI for me. RAM/SOC voltage requirement again the same. Prior to UEFI 9943 3200MHz was max I could get, same settings work on it. UEFI 9943 just catapulted the Samsung B Die to be phenomenal IMO







, max on both CPU is ~3500MHz with stability testing. 3466MHz is highest I'd consider using as SOC requirement is lower than 3500MHz. 3333MHz seems best to me as I have a speed bump over 3200MHz, tight timings than a higher RAM MHz and SOC requirement lower. 3600MHz has only been post/OS use stable so far.


----------



## hotstocks

If you are talking about the NVME timeout fix, i did that registry fix and set it to like 600000. I still get the same freezes. I am thinking it may have more to do with Nvidia display drivers not playing nice with Ryzen during full video and cpu load testing. I always test with video as well, so that is my guess. maybe I will test without video, but since I am not going to stress test forever I will ignore these pauses (as they don't happen in normal use, only IBT or other sever stress tests) until the next official bios comes out. Remember, we are working with 9945 which is alpha or beta at best. I assume Asus will have this fixed, they are not just going to abandon their premium mobo 3 months later as people think. Also I am sure some windows updates in the future will be directed at these issues for Ryzen, and maybe Nvidia will also figure things out.


----------



## Gettz8488

Can anyone confirm if they have gskill F4-3200C16D-16GTZKW running at anything above 2133 on 1201? Or do I need to buy new ram


----------



## aldarund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> If you are talking about the NVME timeout fix, i did that registry fix and set it to like 600000. I still get the same freezes. I am thinking it may have more to do with Nvidia display drivers not playing nice with Ryzen during full video and cpu load testing. I always test with video as well, so that is my guess. maybe I will test without video, but since I am not going to stress test forever I will ignore these pauses (as they don't happen in normal use, only IBT or other sever stress tests) until the next official bios comes out. Remember, we are working with 9945 which is alpha or beta at best. I assume Asus will have this fixed, they are not just going to abandon their premium mobo 3 months later as people think. Also I am sure some windows updates in the future will be directed at these issues for Ryzen, and maybe Nvidia will also figure things out.


I have radeon drivers so its still same freezes with them..


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> People only whine on products they got. They should first see how crap it is on other boards.. C6H is one of more stable AM$ boards. On other people still got problems on passing 3000mhz on memory
> 
> Atm im leaving system with this setting
> 
> 
> Rendered for 12 hours constant no rpoblem.
> Gamed in 3d and VR no problem
> No cold boot
> Downlocking and core parking work
> 
> ZERO problems. I press power once a day super stable.


I'm not complaining. Only problem i got is a cold boot issue that seems to live it's own life. F9, but just to enter Bios and reboot so doesn't bother me much really







But I love to tinker and spend hours trying to learn and change things. Now most people just want stuff to work right out of the box and it's those people that will leave AMD if this continues. But who knows, things might not be greener over at the X299 side either...


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> If you are talking about the NVME timeout fix, i did that registry fix and set it to like 600000. I still get the same freezes. I am thinking it may have more to do with Nvidia display drivers not playing nice with Ryzen during full video and cpu load testing. I always test with video as well, so that is my guess. maybe I will test without video, but since I am not going to stress test forever I will ignore these pauses (as they don't happen in normal use, only IBT or other sever stress tests) until the next official bios comes out. Remember, we are working with 9945 which is alpha or beta at best. I assume Asus will have this fixed, they are not just going to abandon their premium mobo 3 months later as people think. Also I am sure some windows updates in the future will be directed at these issues for Ryzen, and maybe Nvidia will also figure things out.


my Samsung nvme is fine no issues no fixes


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> If you are talking about the NVME timeout fix, i did that registry fix and set it to like 600000. I still get the same freezes. I am thinking it may have more to do with Nvidia display drivers not playing nice with Ryzen during full video and cpu load testing. I always test with video as well, so that is my guess. maybe I will test without video, but since I am not going to stress test forever I will ignore these pauses (as they don't happen in normal use, only IBT or other sever stress tests) until the next official bios comes out. Remember, we are working with 9945 which is alpha or beta at best. I assume Asus will have this fixed, they are not just going to abandon their premium mobo 3 months later as people think. Also I am sure some windows updates in the future will be directed at these issues for Ryzen, and maybe Nvidia will also figure things out.


my Samsung nvme is fine no issues no fixes double post sorry


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> If you are talking about the NVME timeout fix, i did that registry fix and set it to like 600000. I still get the same freezes. I am thinking it may have more to do with Nvidia display drivers not playing nice with Ryzen during full video and cpu load testing. I always test with video as well, so that is my guess. maybe I will test without video, but since I am not going to stress test forever I will ignore these pauses (as they don't happen in normal use, only IBT or other sever stress tests) until the next official bios comes out. Remember, we are working with 9945 which is alpha or beta at best. I assume Asus will have this fixed, they are not just going to abandon their premium mobo 3 months later as people think. Also I am sure some windows updates in the future will be directed at these issues for Ryzen, and maybe Nvidia will also figure things out.


my Samsung nvme is fine no issues no fixes


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> If you are talking about the NVME timeout fix, i did that registry fix and set it to like 600000. I still get the same freezes. I am thinking it may have more to do with Nvidia display drivers not playing nice with Ryzen during full video and cpu load testing. I always test with video as well, so that is my guess. maybe I will test without video, but since I am not going to stress test forever I will ignore these pauses (as they don't happen in normal use, only IBT or other sever stress tests) until the next official bios comes out. Remember, we are working with 9945 which is alpha or beta at best. I assume Asus will have this fixed, they are not just going to abandon their premium mobo 3 months later as people think. Also I am sure some windows updates in the future will be directed at these issues for Ryzen, and maybe Nvidia will also figure things out.


my Samsung nvme is fine no issues no fixes


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> If you are talking about the NVME timeout fix, i did that registry fix and set it to like 600000. I still get the same freezes. I am thinking it may have more to do with Nvidia display drivers not playing nice with Ryzen during full video and cpu load testing. I always test with video as well, so that is my guess. maybe I will test without video, but since I am not going to stress test forever I will ignore these pauses (as they don't happen in normal use, only IBT or other sever stress tests) until the next official bios comes out. Remember, we are working with 9945 which is alpha or beta at best. I assume Asus will have this fixed, they are not just going to abandon their premium mobo 3 months later as people think. Also I am sure some windows updates in the future will be directed at these issues for Ryzen, and maybe Nvidia will also figure things out.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aldarund*
> 
> I have radeon drivers so its still same freezes with them..


my Samsung nvme is fine no issues no fixes pc for some reason posted 4/5 posts lol
so sorry


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> People only whine on products they got. They should first see how crap it is on other boards.. C6H is one of more stable AM$ boards. On other people still got problems on passing 3000mhz on memory
> 
> Atm im leaving system with this setting
> 
> 
> Rendered for 12 hours constant no rpoblem.
> Gamed in 3d and VR no problem
> No cold boot
> Downlocking and core parking work
> 
> ZERO problems. I press power once a day super stable.


Could you post a screenie of what setting in the advanced power options that controls the core parking? I've unlocked all the options but mine is Norwegian so not really sure what setting it is lol


----------



## hotstocks

Well it seems that these freezes must just have to do with Ryzen and Windows then, as it is happening with all graphics cards and nvme or not.


----------



## majestynl

Hi Guys,

Back from a while. Yesterday i flashed 9943 without any issues. Very happy running ram on 3466 without any magic








Is there anything i can test / improve ? Quickly tried 3600 mhz on RAM with no luck. Maybe need to play with some new settings?

Current setting:

CPU:1800x
CPU OC: Pstats 4Ghgz @ 1.425v
Memory: F4-3200C14D-16GTZR (2x8)

*AIDA Memory Bench:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gupsterg

@majestynl

Sweet







. Only suggestion to improve your setup is The Stilt's DDR4 timings







.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
Trc_SM [54]
TrrdS_SM [6]
TrrdL_SM [9]
Tfaw_SM [36]
TwtrS_SM [4]
TwtrL_SM [12]
Twr_SM [12]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [2]
TwrwrScl_SM [2]
Trfc_SM [333]
Trfc2_SM [365]
Trfc4_SM [225]
Tcwl_SM [14]
Trtp_SM [8]
Trdwr_SM [6]
Twrrd_SM [3]
TwrwrSc_SM [1]
TwrwrSd_SM [7]
TwrwrDd_SM [7]
TrdrdSc_SM [1]
TrdrdSd_SM [5]
TrdrdDd_SM [5]
Tcke_SM [6]
ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]

AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > Memory Mapping > BankGroupSwap: [Disabled]



I had to loosen tRAS to 34, tRC to 60, tFAW to 39 and tRFC to 373, to get ~3000% HCI Memtest error free. Still yields very nice bench result for RAM IMO,


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> Could you post a screenie of what setting in the advanced power options that controls the core parking? I've unlocked all the options but mine is Norwegian so not really sure what setting it is lol


I can upload u my bios profile only for water tho i run high volts. But If You dont have Samsung b single rank ddr's it will be waste of time.

BTW.. Anyone interested in my previous ram kit used for like a month before i upgraded for birthday


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I can upload u my bios profile only for water tho i run high volts. But If You dont have Samsung b single rank ddr's it will be waste of time.
> 
> BTW.. Anyone interested in my previous ram kit used for like a month before i upgraded for birthday


Nono, i was just talking about the setting in the advanced power options within Windows for core parking


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> Nono, i was just talking about the setting in the advanced power options within Windows for core parking


I dont use windows power stuff got Process lasso for core management


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I dont use windows power stuff got Process lasso for core management


Owh, well have to check that out! Cheers!


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Not yet. We have two boards coming back to HQ.


any update on the RGB problem? I still doesnt have any RGB on my motherboard


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> any update on the RGB problem? I still doesnt have any RGB on my motherboard


mine have worked from day one, with other bios too, didn't know there was a problem ?


----------



## Nyxathid

Erm.. I managed 3.9Ghz @ 1.375V , I passed 5 Cinebenchs and 30 minutes in Aida64







I left everthing in auto, I just changed 4 things : Vcore, CPU frequency, Ram frequency and Ram Timings, anything else in on Auto, do I need to change anything ASAP ?


----------



## samaelestevez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyxathid*
> 
> Erm.. I managed 3.9Ghz @ 1.375V , I passed 5 Cinebenchs and 30 minutes in Aida64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left everthing in auto, I just changed 4 things : Vcore, CPU frequency, Ram frequency and Ram Timings, anything else in on Auto, do I need to change anything ASAP ?


You should be able to lower you Vcore to 1.33-1.35V


----------



## whatuptho

Hello all, I see this is a super, super long running thread and after looking through almost 100 pages I found some similar posts but nothing 100% close to what I could find so I hope you all wouldn't mind helping me out here.

I have a Crosshair VI (obviously) and I have this RAM currently installed in my Ryzen 1700 Build... (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16)

Now I'm sure you can assume what my next statement will be and yeah it's not running at the advertised speeds. For starters I've watched a couple videos on how people have been getting their RAM up to speed but they are all different makes and brands.

Also I have updated my BIOS to the most recent release.

I've tried the manual overclock feature to no avail, highest I've gotten it to is 2325 but nothing higher than that.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whatuptho*
> 
> Hello all, I see this is a super, super long running thread and after looking through almost 100 pages I found some similar posts but nothing 100% close to what I could find so I hope you all wouldn't mind helping me out here.
> 
> I have a Crosshair VI (obviously) and I have this RAM currently installed in my Ryzen 1700 Build... (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16)
> 
> Now I'm sure you can assume what my next statement will be and yeah it's not running at the advertised speeds. For starters I've watched a couple videos on how people have been getting their RAM up to speed but they are all different makes and brands.
> 
> Also I have updated my BIOS to the most recent release.
> 
> I've tried the manual overclock feature to no avail, highest I've gotten it to is 2325 but nothing higher than that.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> ]


if your am is the same as mine you won't get much out of it(hence why it is sitting in the drawer)
mine are Samsung e die(as per taiphoon readout.

http://www.softnology.biz/files.html
grab the freeware version and see what they are.

also bios is important 2 sticks try version 9943 if not 9945(what i am using)

search for the link you will find it.
next try not using docp and try the 26xx memory multiplier up the voltage to 1.35 or 1.37 in that page and boot voltage in the other section.
leave timings on auto for now till it boots then adjust them to whatever spd figures you have.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whatuptho*
> 
> Hello all, I see this is a super, super long running thread and after looking through almost 100 pages I found some similar posts but nothing 100% close to what I could find so I hope you all wouldn't mind helping me out here.
> 
> I have a Crosshair VI (obviously) and I have this RAM currently installed in my Ryzen 1700 Build... (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16)
> 
> Now I'm sure you can assume what my next statement will be and yeah it's not running at the advertised speeds. For starters I've watched a couple videos on how people have been getting their RAM up to speed but they are all different makes and brands.
> 
> Also I have updated my BIOS to the most recent release.
> 
> I've tried the manual overclock feature to no avail, highest I've gotten it to is 2325 but nothing higher than that.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


You need to find the beta bios 9945 and 9943 posted by @elmor

I don't know anything about that ram, but is it on the motherboard's qvl for 3200mhz? If so then it should work on the latest official bios. If not, then try 9943 and then 9945.

You will have to find the best proc_odt, but for single rank Samsung b die, 53.3 or 60 ohms works well.

You should also try to set the set the vddp in the amd options (and not anywhere else) to 800, 880 or 945.

A final word on rated speed... it means nothing on Ryzen. The rated speeds on 99.99% of memory were done so on Intel imc's. This is not an Intel Inc. The amd imc will not run memory at as high frequency, or at such low voltage as the Intel IMC's. Also, due to the way that the AMD SOC and memory controllers are laid out, you should also expect a much higher memory latency than you are used to with a modern Intel imc's. that said, the AMD IMC is much more efficient, and offers higher throughput at lower memclks compared to an Intel IMC. For example my 1800x with 1600mhz memory (3200 MT/s) and 12-12-12-12-26 primary timings and slightly optimized secondary timings has a greater memory throughput than my 7700k with CL 16-16-16-16-36 memory running at 1800mhz (3600 MT/s).

So...


If your memory is not Samsung bdie, and it is not on the qvl, return it and get memory that is... It is the only memory that works well with this platform. Sure some other kits work, but they run slower, and are much harder to make work right.

On bios 9943 with two single rank 8gb sticks most 3200 cl14, or better yet, 3600 cl16-16-16-34 b-die will run 3466-3600 MT/s.

My 4266 kits both top out at 3560 MT/s, but do so with tight timings at CL 14-14-14-28.

Be sure to set 1T on the rate, if that does not work, set 1T and enable gear down, if that does not work, move to 2T with gear down disabled.

Oh.... and don't use the xmp/docp/whatever settings. They don't work worth a **** 9 out of 10 times, you have to set it manually.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyxathid*
> 
> Erm.. I managed 3.9Ghz @ 1.375V , I passed 5 Cinebenchs and 30 minutes in Aida64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left everthing in auto, I just changed 4 things : Vcore, CPU frequency, Ram frequency and Ram Timings, anything else in on Auto, do I need to change anything ASAP ?


Which Bios?

Few things:

in the digi power section, disable VRM spread spectrum

On the advanced tab, (forget the sub menu) disable super I/O clock skew

Disable core performance boost in extreme tweaker

Then:

Turn your CPU down to 3.8ghz, and lower your voltage to the lowest possible setting to be able to run AIDA for 1 hour with CPU, Floating point, and Cache checked, quote me and post that voltage and I will post your CPU's voltage scaling chart.


----------



## Cata79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samaelestevez*
> 
> You should be able to lower you Vcore to 1.33-1.35V


stop giving these ******ed advices, someone might believe you.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aldarund*
> 
> I think something might be not right with NVMe. All who mentioned this issue in this thread running NVMe.
> And right now after last freeze for another minute during TPU Memtest i got a following error right after unfreeze:
> http://i.imgur.com/akm51Q0.png
> Although that folder is there and always was there.


I am running NVMe, Intel 600P 1TB drive as system drive. Your freezing is beyond normal. Maybe you can rule out software issue by going to safemode and running MemTest64 see if you have the same behavior. Keep plugging away until final answer is found.


----------



## samaelestevez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> stop giving these ******ed advices, someone might believe you.


My only intention here is to help.

It is a little too rushed to call this simple tip "******ed", there is enough evidence throughout this forum and it is not too far-fetched to hope for a 3.9ghz OC at 1.35V.

My R7 1700 CPU is below average and here are my plotted stable voltages (4hr Realbench stable)


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samaelestevez*
> 
> My only intention here is to help.
> 
> It is a little too rushed to call this simple tip "******ed", there is enough evidence throughout this forum and it is not too far-fetched to hope for a 3.9ghz OC at 1.35V.
> 
> My R7 1700 CPU is below average and here are my plotted stable voltages (4hr Realbench stable)


what is your 3.8ghz minimum voltage? give me that and I can plot your CPU out to 4.2Ghz


----------



## Gadfly

double post, sorry


----------



## samaelestevez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> what is your 3.8ghz minimum voltage? give me that and I can plot your CPU out to 4.2Ghz


My man!! You're always willing to help uh?

If i run the memory stock my minimum 3.8ghz voltage is 1.2125, but if I overclock the memory to 3333mhz like I have it now, i have to increase the 3.8ghz overclock to 1.23125V to get everything stable.

I'm giving you the information, but be aware that you already did extrapolated my O.C. voltages, if you have made some more improvements to you algorithm and want to test it and compare, by all means, I'm always willing to help.

Here are all my minimum voltages at different overclocks:

3333mhz RAM
3.8Ghz 1.23125
3.9Ghz 1.31300
3.975Ghz 1.41250
4.0Ghz 1.46250

2133mhz RAM
3.8Ghz 1.21250
3.9Ghz 1.28175
4.0Ghz 1.39375

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samaelestevez*
> 
> My only intention here is to help.
> 
> It is a little too rushed to call this simple tip "******ed", there is enough evidence throughout this forum and it is not too far-fetched to hope for a 3.9ghz OC at 1.35V.
> 
> My R7 1700 CPU is below average and here are my plotted stable voltages (4hr Realbench stable)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I found RB stress mode had a way lower voltage requirement to "pass" than say custom x264 or Y-cruncher. What passed 2hrs of RB failed loop 1 of x264. TBH What passed RB didn't even like [email protected] on a long run and needed a voltage bump.

All 3x R7 1700 I've had none have done 3.9GHz anywhere near 1.35V, more like 1.4V upwards







. LLC: [Auto] was used. I do not disagree that you may have a better CPU sample, but for me the experience has been different.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samaelestevez*
> 
> My man!! You're always willing to help uh?
> 
> If i run the memory stock my minimum 3.8ghz voltage is 1.2125, but if I overclock the memory to 3333mhz like I have it now, i have to increase the 3.8ghz overclock to 1.23125V to get everything stable.
> 
> I'm giving you the information, but be aware that you already did extrapolated my O.C. voltages, if you have made some more improvements to you algorithm and want to test it and compare, by all means, I'm always willing to help.
> 
> Here are all my minimum voltages at different overclocks:
> 
> 3333mhz RAM
> 3.8Ghz 1.23125
> 3.9Ghz 1.31300
> 3.975Ghz 1.41250
> 4.0Ghz 1.46250
> 
> 2133mhz RAM
> 3.8Ghz 1.21250
> 3.9Ghz 1.28175
> 4.0Ghz 1.39375
> 
> Thanks in advance.


[email protected]

Estimated Max OC Voltage:
3800 1.213
3825 1.220
3850 1.247
3875 1.260
3900 1.274
3925 1.294
3950 1.314
3975 1.329
4000 1.383
4025 1.389
4050 1.396
4075 1.423
4100 1.457
4125 1.484
4150 1.511
4175 1.565

[email protected]

Estimated Max OC Voltage:
3800 1.231
3825 1.239
3850 1.266
3875 1.280
3900 1.294
3925 1.314
3950 1.335
3975 1.349
4000 1.404
4025 1.411
4050 1.417
4075 1.445
4100 1.479
4125 1.507
4150 1.534
4175 1.589

As always, the assumption is that your cooling is up to the task and keeps your 100% load temps under 68'C. This also assumes LLC Level 3. All values updated to the improved algorithm and adjusted for Bios 9943 and 9945.


----------



## 0OJR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whatuptho*
> 
> Hello all, I see this is a super, super long running thread and after looking through almost 100 pages I found some similar posts but nothing 100% close to what I could find so I hope you all wouldn't mind helping me out here.
> 
> I have a Crosshair VI (obviously) and I have this RAM currently installed in my Ryzen 1700 Build... (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16)
> 
> Now I'm sure you can assume what my next statement will be and yeah it's not running at the advertised speeds. For starters I've watched a couple videos on how people have been getting their RAM up to speed but they are all different makes and brands.
> 
> Also I have updated my BIOS to the most recent release.
> 
> I've tried the manual overclock feature to no avail, highest I've gotten it to is 2325 but nothing higher than that.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


I am running the same RAM but 4x8GB modules. You will need to find out what version they are. This will be printed on the sticker that's on the heatspreader. Depending on which version they are will dictate which BIOS (9943 or 9945) you will need.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> This also assumes LLC Level 3.


Last time I used that level of LLC, when I was uninformed on this aspect, voltage overshot by ~75mV from target/what I thought I was setting.

Posts in this thread and my own in signature.


----------



## mus1mus

Spoiler: Warning: You guys will not like this







I don't think this needs to be tolerated.


----------



## gupsterg

I've got 1x SuperPi at 9m 12s on 3.8/3333MHz tight timings/bclk 100MHz, on UEFI 9943, W7 no services tweak, default HPET (which is off IIRC), planning to do some more today.


----------



## mus1mus

This is just terrible IMO. Both runs on standard W10. Not benching OS.

EDIT: I have another one for you gups. How is your CPU+SOC Power reading in HWInfo?


----------



## eyetrippy

I have just been trying to oc memory (to its rated speed of 3000), and leaving cpu at stock, to try and find out how to get this darn thing stable.

Ran all sorts of stress tests yesterday, 1hr realbench, 3 hours occt, 3 hours tpu memtest, 8 hrs hci memtest, and all were passing, and things seemed stable.

Then, this morning it starts falling apart again, with tpu memtest just crashing when I try and run it now.

It's like this board has a failure countdown built in - once you hit 1 day, it starts behaving like a *****.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> This is just terrible IMO. Both runs on standard W10. Not benching OS.
> 
> EDIT: I have another one for you gups. How is your CPU+SOC Power reading in HWInfo?


Last time I checked was AOK IIRC, I always use latest HWiNFO. You'll see some screenies in my thread.

Just out at present, ~1hr be home to do 2x more SuperPi 32M at same settings as the 9m 12s run. Gonna then compare to some past runs on same OS but UEFI 1002 and 0081.

I reckon I gonna do a complete new set of results. Flash 1002, use RTC to grab timings, do 3x runs, then make sure 0081 and 9943 use same timings and do 3x runs on each.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> This is just terrible IMO. Both runs on standard W10. Not benching OS.
> 
> EDIT: I have another one for you gups. How is your CPU+SOC Power reading in HWInfo?
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I checked was AOK IIRC, I always use latest HWiNFO. You'll see some screenies in my thread.
> 
> Just out at present, ~1hr be home to do 2x more SuperPi 32M at same settings as the 9m 12s run. Gonna then compare to some past runs on same OS but UEFI 1002 and 0081.
> 
> I reckon I gonna do a complete new set of results. Flash 1002, use RTC to grab timings, do 3x runs, then make sure 0081 and 9943 use same timings and do 3x runs on each.
Click to expand...

Just getting 120W Max on my 1800X.







Prime.
The 1700X goes to 209 on same load.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @majestynl
> 
> Sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Only suggestion to improve your setup is The Stilt's DDR4 timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
> Trc_SM [54]
> TrrdS_SM [6]
> TrrdL_SM [9]
> Tfaw_SM [36]
> TwtrS_SM [4]
> TwtrL_SM [12]
> Twr_SM [12]
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [2]
> TwrwrScl_SM [2]
> Trfc_SM [333]
> Trfc2_SM [365]
> Trfc4_SM [225]
> Tcwl_SM [14]
> Trtp_SM [8]
> Trdwr_SM [6]
> Twrrd_SM [3]
> TwrwrSc_SM [1]
> TwrwrSd_SM [7]
> TwrwrDd_SM [7]
> TrdrdSc_SM [1]
> TrdrdSd_SM [5]
> TrdrdDd_SM [5]
> Tcke_SM [6]
> ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
> 
> AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > Memory Mapping > BankGroupSwap: [Disabled]
> 
> 
> 
> I had to loosen tRAS to 34, tRC to 60, tFAW to 39 and tRFC to 373, to get ~3000% HCI Memtest error free. Still yields very nice bench result for RAM IMO,


Hey guy, thanks for sharing. Will give it a try..

+rep


----------



## gupsterg

This post has various minor tweaks with IBT AVX used, from April so older UEFI/HWiNFO. This post has UEFI 9943, etc. CPU is +162mV in older post and +175mV newer, slight bump due to RAM clock/timings difference. Checking on phone, the 10x loops older posted screenie vs newer seems AOK.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samaelestevez*
> 
> My R7 1700 CPU is below average and here are my plotted stable voltages (4hr Realbench stable)


My 1800X needs 1.375v for 3925 MHz, so I wouldn't say your 1700 is exactly below average ...


----------



## shalafi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> My 1800X needs 1.375v for 3925 MHz, so I wouldn't say your 1700 is exactly below average ...


That's exactly what my 1700 needs, I'm at 3925MHz as well.
I'm still on BIOS 0003 though. I'm reluctant to fiddle with it again and flash 9943 as my F4-3000C14D-16GTZ is at a satisfactory 3200MHz (C14) currently. But those sub-timings ..


----------



## gupsterg

@mus1mus

Double checked HWiNFO and all is well IMO.


Spoiler: Old UEFI/HWiNFO
























Spoiler: UEFI 9943/AGESA 1.0.0.6



http://cdn.overclock.net/9/94/94eb3ee7_Pass10loopsIBTAVX168mV1.025V1.365V931mV.jpeg[/url]



Next I did post this zip before in Ryzen owners thread when discussing with @chew* SuperPi 32M (Aff: Core 0 Pir: High), now with UEFI 9943 update.



And hot off the press a 3rd run on 3.8/3333/AGESA 1.0.0.6.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Note:* No "Performance Bias" set in UEFI/OS for all runs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Hey guy, thanks for sharing. Will give it a try..
> 
> +rep


NP







, look forward to share of how it goes for you mate







.


----------



## aldarund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> I am running NVMe, Intel 600P 1TB drive as system drive. Your freezing is beyond normal. Maybe you can rule out software issue by going to safemode and running MemTest64 see if you have the same behavior. Keep plugging away until final answer is found.


Tried it on old windows installation ( from intel cpu) and on this one new with safe mode.
On old one same freezes.
On new with safe mode - freezes much rare. Although they are still there. And one pretty reliable way to reproduce them in safe mode is to open chrome with like 50 tabs ( restore saved session), and during bitpattern phase of TPU test just close it -> will get same 1-2min freeze even in safe mode.
Any ideas ?








PS nvme timeout fix did nothing, it doesnt change anything at all.


----------



## Shofield

Hi everybody,

I have with my Ryzen system follwing error
(hardware infos are in the profile, you just want to ask something I try to answer as best it can)
CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 1201

1. Coldstart bug on DDR4 3200
startvoltage and voltage adjusted to 1.35V, timings 16-16-16-36 T1; CPU runs on standard clock

2. Fan problems
water pump on pump
2x14cm to CPU 1 and 1Addition
2x14cm with Y cable to case 1
2x 14cm with Y cable to case 2
1x14 cm to case 3

Under PWM mode they run very quietly with about 400 rpm ... unfortunately they go off or rotate to 100% speed. I can´t force the error reproducibly.
In the DC mode, they spin gently, slowly fast slowly and so on

Currently a MSI GTX 970, the next an ASUS GTX 1080 A8G then 2 of the fans come to the Graka

I hope you have ideas

Greetings Shofield

.............................................

Excuse the bad english


----------



## lordzed83

Thing is that them freezes are not doing well anything in normal use. And i had them on x9o also. So its like waste of time if u ask me.

Anyone here had freezes while gaming or renderimg?? I dont even tho i get them on ibt and tpu memtest.

Its just how it is and thwre is no fix. Well there is a fix. Move to normal ssd and dont use nvme


----------



## aldarund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Thing is that them freezes are not doing well anything in normal use. And i had them on x9o also. So its like waste of time if u ask me.
> 
> Anyone here had freezes while gaming or renderimg?? I dont even tho i get them on ibt and tpu memtest.
> 
> Its just how it is and thwre is no fix. Well there is a fix. Move to normal ssd and dont use nvme


NVME probably not a real issue. I loaded from old windows that is on SATA ssd. And it was exactly same freezes.


----------



## elmor

AGESA 1006 RC4 official BIOS 1401

Just tested quickly 3600 memory and cold booting, seems good but you guys are going to have to help me test this before we have a judgement. Seems CPU temp reading from SIO now has -20*C offset for XFR enabled CPUs.


----------



## Cata79

any changes against 9943/45?


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> AGESA 1006 RC4 official BIOS 1401
> 
> Just tested quickly 3600 memory and cold booting, seems good but you guys are going to have to help me test this before we have a judgement. Seems CPU temp reading from SIO now has -20*C offset for XFR enabled CPUs.


Awesome!! I'm a willing guinea pig and will flash ASAP as soon as I get home from work today!


----------



## Plissken

God Bless You Elmor!


----------



## 4rcherz

did a quick try and reset to default. loaded bios. optmized defaults. set DCOP 1, ram to 3600. F9 next boot. guess i need to tweak a bit stll.

Set my old 3200 timing and got a BSOD in winows. Will try some more later


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> AGESA 1006 RC4 official BIOS 1401
> 
> Just tested quickly 3600 memory and cold booting, seems good but you guys are going to have to help me test this before we have a judgement. Seems CPU temp reading from SIO now has -20*C offset for XFR enabled CPUs.


Gr8 You are back!!!
Hope its on pair wirh 1201 ill be testing once back from work in 2 hours id its stable or woot







9943 in my case was worst bios on this board :/

Also got 3733 kir now so ill see if it boots at rated speed


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> AGESA 1006 RC4 official BIOS 1401
> 
> Just tested quickly 3600 memory and cold booting, seems good but you guys are going to have to help me test this before we have a judgement. Seems CPU temp reading from SIO now has -20*C offset for XFR enabled CPUs.


Just flashed, so far so good.

Stress testing now.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> AGESA 1006 RC4 official BIOS 1401
> 
> Just tested quickly 3600 memory and cold booting, seems good but you guys are going to have to help me test this before we have a judgement. Seems CPU temp reading from SIO now has -20*C offset for XFR enabled CPUs.


Thank you







, will be flashing/testing. XFR is also on R7 1700 which shouldn't have -20*C offset.



So be interesting to see what happens on my setup.

Q1) What is default ProcODT for [Auto] on this new UEFI?
Q2) Is this UEFI based on 9943 or 9945?


----------



## eyetrippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> AGESA 1006 RC4 official BIOS 1401
> 
> Just tested quickly 3600 memory and cold booting, seems good but you guys are going to have to help me test this before we have a judgement. Seems CPU temp reading from SIO now has -20*C offset for XFR enabled CPUs.


Thanks.

Any info on what may have improved/changed.

Am battling for any certain stability on this rig.

One thing thats is constant pain is display cuts out under heavy load - can even happen on default, mitigated by upping SOC voltage to 1.15v+

If I want to run ram at around 2933/3066, I need to up it to 1.2V

This is made worse by monitoring software or gpu overclocking software - I now leave both off.

Then, when I do think I have it stable after running many hours of differing stress tests, the next day it will start falling over just crashing the likes of tpu memtest, etc, which was passing fine a day before.

So, every time I have spent hours/days testing, it usually ends up being for naught, because system will simply become unstable later.

this is 9945


----------



## MingBee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> AGESA 1006 RC4 official BIOS 1401
> 
> Just tested quickly 3600 memory and cold booting, seems good but you guys are going to have to help me test this before we have a judgement. Seems CPU temp reading from SIO now has -20*C offset for XFR enabled CPUs.


Hynix 3200 Ram seems to work fine with DOCP Standard and default Vboot voltage. (used to have 1.49)
And (Cold)Boot time seems to have improved? it's about 9 sec from Power-On to Post.

edit: +5° Offset on the CPU Sensor seems to be gone.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> AGESA 1006 RC4 official BIOS 1401
> 
> Just tested quickly 3600 memory and cold booting, seems good but you guys are going to have to help me test this before we have a judgement. Seems CPU temp reading from SIO now has -20*C offset for XFR enabled CPUs.


Awesome.

Are there any changes compared to 9943 or 9945?

I got my memory to run at 3009 13-12-12-30-1T on 9945, played some games, did some superPi and realbench for a few hours - seemed to work. Hopefully this one will bring even better gains.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyetrippy*
> 
> One thing thats is constant pain is display cuts out under heavy load - can even happen on default, mitigated by upping SOC voltage to 1.15v+
> 
> If I want to run ram at around 2933/3066, I need to up it to 1.2V
> 
> This is made worse by monitoring software or gpu overclocking software - I now leave both off.
> 
> Then, when I do think I have it stable after running many hours of differing stress tests, the next day it will start falling over just crashing the likes of tpu memtest, etc, which was passing fine a day before.


Curious what GPU you have. I've had display issues as well with anything over 3200. I'll get 3466 rock stable after a round of stress testing, only to have it become unstable after playing games for an hour. It's always games. Starts off smooth, then I start seeing weird issues like stuttering or screen tearing. And lately when resuming from sleep I've had tons of artifacting and display corruption. I assumed it could be related to my old GPU (R9 290) and something weird going on with PCIe when the fabric is running at higher speeds/voltage, but it works fine at 3200.


----------



## Pilotasso

yeah that sounds like the GFX is giving away. I swapped my 970 placeholder for a new 1080Ti and have no issues such as you describe. Ryzen deserves better GFX's. Otherwise its a limp system.


----------



## eyetrippy

Had this with 980ti and now 1080ti


----------



## gupsterg

@elmor

Initial report







.

- 3.8GHz/3200MHz with The Stilt's DDR4 timings worked on UEFI 1401 with same settings as UEFI 9943.
- 3.8GHz/3333MHz with The Stilt's DDR4 timings plus my own minor mods worked on UEFI 1401 with same settings as UEFI 9943.

Further questions in addition to questions in post 19350:-

i)


Spoiler: CAD Bus?







ii)


Spoiler: BankGroupSwapAlt?







Another new feature







.



Spoiler: Relaxed EDC Throttling seems self explanatory







Still using your SIO mode 2 util, Sense MI Skew disabled and temps are fine for me on R7 1700.


----------



## Pilotasso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyetrippy*
> 
> Had this with 980ti and now 1080ti


@eyetrippy

what power supply you have?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> AGESA 1006 RC4 official BIOS 1401
> 
> Just tested quickly 3600 memory and cold booting, seems good but you guys are going to have to help me test this before we have a judgement. Seems CPU temp reading from SIO now has -20*C offset for XFR enabled CPUs.


There's a new setting in the advanced settings, BankGroupSwapAlt, is it recommended to disable that with a SR config?


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> yeah that sounds like the GFX is giving away. I swapped my 970 placeholder for a new 1080Ti and have no issues such as you describe. Ryzen deserves better GFX's. Otherwise its a limp system.


Yea.. I'm going to go to microcenter and pick up a 1080 or 1080 Ti today. Saw a couple open box MSI gaming X 1080 Ti for $660, not a fan of MSI's crap but their 1080Ti is supposed to be decent. I held off as long as I could due to having a high-end freesync monitor, but I can't really put up with my 290 for 2-3 more months to wait for vega. I suppose I can always sell the 1080/1080ti if I don't replace the FS monitor by the time vega comes out. Although eyetrippy says he's running a 1080ti with similar issues it sounds like.


----------



## Pilotasso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Yea.. I'm going to go to microcenter and pick up a 1080 or 1080 Ti today. I held off as long as I could due to having a high-end freesync monitor, but I can't really put up with my 290 for 2-3 more months to wait for vega. I suppose I can always sell the 1080/1080ti if I don't replace the FS monitor by the time vega comes out. Although eyetrippy says he's running a 1080ti with similar issues it sounds like.


eyetrippy could have a different problem not GFX related, I just asked him what power supply he has. Because he has a 1080Ti as well but I am having no problem. Could be power related. I have a Seasonic platinum 760W.


----------



## eyetrippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> eyetrippy could have a different problem not GFX related, I just asked him what power supply he has. Because he has a 1080Ti as well but I am having no problem. Could be power related. I have a Seasonic platinum 760W.


Superflower 1200W - more than enough power, and used to power triple 290x 8gb.

Edit:
Just to clarify - when the display cuts out, it is recoverable. The pc does not crash. But I have to turn off/on my recevier, or re-plug in the hdmi cable.


----------



## Nyxathid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Which Bios?
> 
> Few things:
> 
> in the digi power section, disable VRM spread spectrum
> 
> On the advanced tab, (forget the sub menu) disable super I/O clock skew
> 
> Disable core performance boost in extreme tweaker
> 
> Then:
> 
> Turn your CPU down to 3.8ghz, and lower your voltage to the lowest possible setting to be able to run AIDA for 1 hour with CPU, Floating point, and Cache checked, quote me and post that voltage and I will post your CPU's voltage scaling chart.


Hello I did what you asked,

The lowest voltage I could get to run aida64 for an hour was at 1.2500
At 1.225 it was giving me hardware failures everywhere.

[email protected] okay
Hynix type. Memory running at 16 16 16 36 @ 3066mhz with 1.35V, running beta 1.0.0.6 gonna update to oficial when I get home


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> eyetrippy could have a different problem not GFX related, I just asked him what power supply he has. Because he has a 1080Ti as well but I am having no problem. Could be power related. I have a Seasonic platinum 760W.


Yea, I've wondered about this, but I have a EVGA Supernova G2 850W, and I even have an Active PFC UPS to deliver cleaner power. Shouldn't be able to get much better... Bought the UPS about a month ago since my basement has a kinda crappy electrical situation (too much on one circuit).


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyetrippy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> eyetrippy could have a different problem not GFX related, I just asked him what power supply he has. Because he has a 1080Ti as well but I am having no problem. Could be power related. I have a Seasonic platinum 760W.
> 
> 
> 
> Superflower 1200W - more than enough power, and used to power triple 290x 8gb.
> 
> Edit:
> Just to clarify - when the display cuts out, it is recoverable. The pc does not crash. But I have to turn off/on my recevier, or re-plug in the hdmi cable.
Click to expand...

pRETTY SURE i HAVE BEEN SEEING THE SAME SYMPTOMS. Haven't been able to track down a root cause yet. Have tried different ram, AMD >Nvidia GFX card. FireFox seemed to be the worst aggravater so far making it nearly impossible to use. The problem has diminished switching from AMD to Nvidia but it's not entirely gone. Have wiped GFX drivers and tried different versions everytime cleaned in safe mode. Also Have re-installed the chipset drivers. I was prepping to migrate to a new SSD in the same system with a clean W10 install. Will see in the next while if that solves things. Also will try new BIOS this evening.


----------



## Pilotasso

OK, so PSU excluded, what's next? I am using AMD's balanced power plan with core parking disabled.

I am using standard BCLK of 100Mhz, memory at 3200 16-15-15-15-1T GD enabled (2 kits of F4-4266C19D-16GTZR)

, VSOC 1.15 CPUV=1.395+LLC3, VLDDP=975, 3850Mhz CPU OC. I stayed pretty conservative on OC's.


----------



## gupsterg

@Johan45

Not having this on Fury X. Use Firefox on W7/W10C. Custom OC ROM/GOP on card, Crimson v16.12.2 WHQL my preferred driver for both OS.

Not disputing those that have issue. Just sharing what going on on my end







.


----------



## Clukos

Well, 1401 looks stable on my end, dialed the exact same settings I used with 9945 and everything works fine so far. 3.9GHz with offset (around 1.325 under load) + Soc with offset (around 1.11v) + 3466CL14. BankGroupSwapAlt set to disabled lowered performance by about 5k mb/s on GSAT.


----------



## Gettz8488

Where are you guys getting the beta bioses from?


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> AGESA 1006 RC4 official BIOS 1401
> 
> Just tested quickly 3600 memory and cold booting, seems good but you guys are going to have to help me test this before we have a judgement. Seems CPU temp reading from SIO now has -20*C offset for XFR enabled CPUs.


@Gettz8488 here


----------



## hsn

just try bios 1401 and i cant boot 3600 ...
so go back to 9945 again,,,


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hsn*
> 
> just try bios 1401 and i cant boot 3600 ...
> so go back to 9945 again,,,


did you change any settings, like timings?


----------



## 4rcherz

Managed to boot to 3600 for the first time with the new BIOS so progress! yay !! I used the timings from Thaiphoon Burner and it booted eventually...

However, running memory test i get errors straight away; what should i adjust to clean these up?
TIA



and i've noticed my ram is at 2t, sure its meant to be 1t..
F4-3600C17-8GTZR


----------



## ElmerF

1401 bios with a 1700X running dcop standard with underclocked 4x8 dram at 2400Mhz and 1.35 volts. Looks very stable so far but:

CPU temperature is reporting 22C. 1201 bios would be reporting about 50C right now. I mean, I know my cooling (kidding), but getting below ambient seems more than I can take credit for. As I watch in HWINFO (5.53-3170) it is now one degree below room temperature.

CPU - 21C avg.
CPU(Tctl) 41.5 C avg.
CPU(Tdie) 21.4 C avg.
Motherboard 26 C avg.
CPU Socket 33 C avg.


----------



## hsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4rcherz*
> 
> did you change any settings, like timings?


No,,,my setting on 9945 was boot 3600 cl16-16-16-36 hci 400%. And i try on bios 1401 stuck on F9


----------



## chrtn

I have been lurking here for a while without an account, but now I have a problem and i need your help

I have the 1700x and the latest 1401 bios

I have multiplier set to 38 and bus clock to 100, but when i stress test etc. the bus clock suddenly changes and that messes with my ram and stable clock


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Johan45
> 
> Not having this on Fury X. Use Firefox on W7/W10C. Custom OC ROM/GOP on card, Crimson v16.12.2 WHQL my preferred driver for both OS.
> 
> Not disputing those that have issue. Just sharing what going on on my end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I know you're not, for me it's been ever since I swapped ram, CPU and GFX card. Something has went amok. I have it useable now but still have the odd GFX driver cutout. same as trippy said it's stable under stress testing but something in the SW has gotten corrupted at least that is my guess. The OS it's on is old and an upgrade from Win8 pro to Win 10. I purchased a 500 GB SSD for the upgrade of board etc.. but have been lazy in porting all SW over to new drive. Didn't want a clone wanted fresh so I should know soon enough. Have win10 and drivers installed from ~ a month ago well before I was having issues.


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hsn*
> 
> No,,,my setting on 9945 was boot 3600 cl16-16-16-36 hci 400%. And i try on bios 1401 stuck on F9


Changed voltage? Could try increasing and see if that sorts it. Both DRAM and DRAM Boot


----------



## roybotnik

My system won't boot with the new bios for some reason. Gets to 0d but the light is white and it doesn't reboot. Flashed twice with bios flashback, cleared CMOS before and after each time. Eventually removed the bios battery but it's still doing it. Oddly after removing the battery when it gets to the point where it hangs, the HDD activity light flashes as if the system I'd doing something. I'll reseating the memory in a bit...I had a similar problem with 9943 but it went back to normal after clearing cmos and such a few times.


----------



## hsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> Changed voltage? Could try increasing and see if that sorts it. Both DRAM and DRAM Boot


Try increase volt ram and boot ram,change cr 2t,,,,still no booting


----------



## Plissken

What's my actual temps? Here in Rome (Italy) it's quite hot... first time I managed to boot @3600 (w/ 9943-9945 wasn't possible, only 3466 C14)

Looks like I can't be stable with CAS 15 even with 1.43v (ram)... well afterall this kit is [email protected] 1.35v so it's ok I guess...


----------



## Kildar

Getting CODE 8 Crashes/Freeze during stress test and system will not boot.

Have to do a reset .


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I know you're not, for me it's been ever since I swapped ram, CPU and GFX card. Something has went amok. I have it useable now but still have the odd GFX driver cutout. same as trippy said it's stable under stress testing but something in the SW has gotten corrupted at least that is my guess. The OS it's on is old and an upgrade from Win8 pro to Win 10. I purchased a 500 GB SSD for the upgrade of board etc.. but have been lazy in porting all SW over to new drive. Didn't want a clone wanted fresh so I should know soon enough. Have win10 and drivers installed from ~ a month ago well before I was having issues.


Fresh installs here of W7/W10C. Was recently going to revert back to an image of older fresh install, then thought I'll go for a fresh install/make images with latest drivers. Usually I keep games/apps on another drive which after install I just need to "point stuff" to it and all is AOK.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> Getting CODE 8 Crashes/Freeze during stress test and system will not boot.
> 
> Have to do a reset .


Y-Cruncher AOK for me. Now doing some gaming on UEFI 1401 3.8/3333MHz C14 1T.


----------



## lcbbcl

Dam guys now my motherboard sensor show me -70 C in aida and hwmonitor
last week i had negative temperature on the cpu, this is just crazy. the same behavior i leet my pc on and when i come back from work i saw this.


----------



## pig666eon

its always
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrtn*
> 
> I have been lurking here for a while without an account, but now I have a problem and i need your help
> 
> I have the 1700x and the latest 1401 bios
> 
> I have multiplier set to 38 and bus clock to 100, but when i stress test etc. the bus clock suddenly changes and that messes with my ram and stable clock


do you have all of the boost options disabled in the bios? could be something like that at play


----------



## chrtn

I think so, core performance boost is disabled, is there anywhere else there is a boost setting?


----------



## MynRich

So is 1401 the next official BIOS? Cuz nothing's on the support site last I checked?


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> If you are talking about the NVME timeout fix, i did that registry fix and set it to like 600000. I still get the same freezes. I am thinking it may have more to do with Nvidia display drivers not playing nice with Ryzen during full video and cpu load testing. I always test with video as well, so that is my guess. maybe I will test without video, but since I am not going to stress test forever I will ignore these pauses (as they don't happen in normal use, only IBT or other sever stress tests) until the next official bios comes out. Remember, we are working with 9945 which is alpha or beta at best. I assume Asus will have this fixed, they are not just going to abandon their premium mobo 3 months later as people think. Also I am sure some windows updates in the future will be directed at these issues for Ryzen, and maybe Nvidia will also figure things out.


my Samsung nvme is fine no issues no fixes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrtn*
> 
> I think so, core performance boost is disabled, is there anywhere else there is a boost setting?


pstates core boost disable slao disable llc to .


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> AGESA 1006 RC4 official BIOS 1401
> 
> Just tested quickly 3600 memory and cold booting, seems good but you guys are going to have to help me test this before we have a judgement. Seems CPU temp reading from SIO now has -20*C offset for XFR enabled CPUs.


What did you set your SOC to get cold boot working at 3600 memory?

Also is 1401 based on the 9943 or 9945? I believe 9945 was using the new memory FW?

I seem to have more trouble cold-booting with 1401 vs 9945. I believe I have to increase my SOC to have the same results. Was cold booting with 1.1v SOC at memory 3466 (32gb 4x8) but that does not seem to be enough anymore. Even on 3200 I require a slight bump from SOC 1.0v to 1.0125v to cold boot.


----------



## gavinh87

What was the setting we need to change to get aida to correctly reads speeds above 3600mhz?


----------



## MagiRaven

With 1401 my cpu no longer clocks its self to 4ghz when other cores are idle. Anyone else having this issue?

Edit: nvm fixed!


----------



## gavinh87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavinh87*
> 
> What was the setting we need to change to get aida to correctly reads speeds above 3600mhz?


Ok so I found the setting = tRDRD_sc = 1

Only problem is I can't for the life of me find it in the BIOS, can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MynRich*
> 
> So is 1401 the next official BIOS? Cuz nothing's on the support site last I checked?


beta bios


----------



## Timur Born

1401: TridentZ 3200-14 at 3333-14 - 1.35 V = instant Code 01 freeze right at the beginning of POST. Increase of DRAM + boot voltage to 1.4 V solves this.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> AGESA 1006 RC4 official BIOS 1401
> 
> Just tested quickly 3600 memory and cold booting, seems good but you guys are going to have to help me test this before we have a judgement. Seems CPU temp reading from SIO now has -20*C offset for XFR enabled CPUs.


Wellcome again.









This night (here) I'll try new Bios. Thanks.


----------



## lordzed83

@elmor
Running my settings from 1201 looks good so far.
Even managed to but up with 3725mhz on memories. Once


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavinh87*
> 
> Ok so I found the setting = tRDRD_sc = 1
> 
> Only problem is I can't for the life of me find it in the BIOS, can anyone point me in the right direction?


Extreme Tweaker > DRAM Timings
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> 1401: TridentZ 3200-14 at 3333-14 - 1.35 V = instant Code 01 freeze right at the beginning of POST. Increase of DRAM + boot voltage to 1.4 V solves this.


Needed DDR 1.375V on 9943 for 3333MHz C14 1T with tight timings setup and using that on 1401.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MynRich*
> 
> So is 1401 the next official BIOS? Cuz nothing's on the support site last I checked?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *4rcherz*
> 
> beta bios
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> AGESA 1006 RC4 *official* BIOS 1401
> 
> Just tested quickly 3600 memory and cold booting, seems good but you guys are going to have to help me test this before we have a judgement. Seems CPU temp reading from SIO now has -20*C offset for XFR enabled CPUs.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It's official release, I think we are getting early access like a few other official releases in the past.


----------



## gavinh87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Extreme Tweaker > DRAM Timings


Hi, I've been there and found this



TRDRD_SC_EOM is the closest resemblance I can find but setting that to 1 still gives me low read speeds in aida.


----------



## ledati

Reporting on bios 1401.

I have this kit: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313793

For me, 1401 works like 9945 did. I'm able to use the DOCP profile to set my ram to 2933. 9943 wouldn't allow me to get above 2666. Also, with 9945 I was getting Machine Check Exceptions with Auto/1T mode in Linux (at 2933). I set it to 2T and haven't gotten one since, so I opted to immediately do the same with 1401.

Also, the -20°C offset is great. I no longer have to manually tune my fan speeds.

Seems rock solid so far, thanks!


----------



## huyee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> Wellcome again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This night (here) I try new Bios. Thanks.


I think this bios finally done it *finger crossed*, I'm currently running 3200C16 with 2x16 (96ohm) without constantly blue screen in windows now. Will report back if it's not stable after a few hours of memtest.









Edit: My bad i was overly excited. Even thought the bsod are gone, memtest is not stable


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavinh87*
> 
> Hi, I've been there and found this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRDRD_SC_EOM is the closest resemblance I can find but setting that to 1 still gives me low read speeds in aida.


Your in Extreme Tweaker > DRAM Timings > DRAM Timings Control After Training . That section has no affect AFAIK.

Go back a layer, ie Extreme Tweaker > DRAM Timings, then where you see ProcODT, 4th entry above it is what you want as 1.


----------



## finalheaven

@gupsterg

Are you on 1401? Do your cold boots work just as well as 9943/9945? My system needs higher SOC volts to cold boot. Haven't tested 4366 memory divider but that did not cold boot at 1.1v which it used to on 9945.

Currently on 3200 at the moment and that also needed a bump from 1.0v to 1.0125v.


----------



## chrtn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> my Samsung nvme is fine no issues no fixes
> pstates core boost disable slao disable llc to .


Setting llc to auto seemed to do the trick, but bclk is still altering between 99.7 and 100.3 is this normal? I did not touch the p-state settings yet


----------



## gupsterg

@finalheaven

Been on 1401 pretty much as soon as Elmor posted it. Using same setup as 9943. 3.8GHz (+175mV), SOC: 1.05V, DDR: 1.375V, 3333MHz with







The Stilt's







DDR4 timings but tRAS 34, tRC 60, tFAW 39 and tRFC 373.

So far all AOK on cold boot, but only done a few. Reboots no issue, only Y-Cruncher done, again no issues. ~1hr of Lords of the fallen no issue. Gonna leave it on a all nighter RAM test probably, then perhaps a CPU one tomorrow morning til afternoon as gonna be out of house.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @finalheaven
> 
> Been on 1401 pretty much as soon as Elmor posted it. Using same setup as 9943. 3.8GHz (+175mV), SOC: 1.05V, DDR: 1.375V, 3333MHz with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stilt's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DDR4 timings but tRAS 34, tRC 60, tFAW 39 and tRFC 373.
> 
> So far all AOK on cold boot, but only done a few. Reboots no issue, only Y-Cruncher done, again no issues. ~1hr of Lords of the fallen no issue. Gonna leave it on a all nighter RAM test probably, then perhaps a CPU one tomorrow morning til afternoon as gonna be out of house.


Do you still set skew offset to disabled? Without it, my temps seem to be wrong since it reports 15-20C.


----------



## lordzed83

On new bios


On old bios long test just for fun when i left for work.


Id say miles ahead of 9943 !!!


----------



## PhantomGaming

How did you fix it


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Do you still set skew offset to disabled? Without it, my temps seem to be wrong since it reports 15-20C.


Yep, plus I still use SIO mode 2 app that is part of Elmor's tinkering tools to get rid of 5°C difference between tCTL and SIO CPU Temp sensor so fan profile work as they should.

Below is what I used on UEFI 9943 and using on 1401.

Tweak_1_3.8_3333_C14ST_setting.txt 19k .txt file


Only thing not in it is:-

i) Global C-State Control: [Enabled] , PState 0 FID to make it 3.8GHz
ii) BankGroupSwap: [Disabled]
iii) CLDO_VDDP tweak to get rid of memory hole at 3333MHz


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> AGESA 1006 RC4 official BIOS 1401
> 
> Just tested quickly 3600 memory and cold booting, seems good but you guys are going to have to help me test this before we have a judgement. Seems CPU temp reading from SIO now has -20*C offset for XFR enabled CPUs.


Looking really good.

2x8GB Hynix M-die going 3333MHz 16-17-17-37-1T at the very first try. thumb.gif I wonder what guys with Samsung B-die will be able to.

I also have set some insane mem configs and as far as I can tell there are no Infinite boot loops anymore.


----------



## baskura

Bios seems fine for me, same settings as 9945. RGB on motherboard STILL dead however *dies*.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> AGESA 1006 RC4 official BIOS 1401
> 
> Just tested quickly 3600 memory and cold booting, seems good but you guys are going to have to help me test this before we have a judgement. Seems CPU temp reading from SIO now has -20*C offset for XFR enabled CPUs.


I will be testing this as soon as I get home from work tonight! It will also be nice to see the temperature readout change on my 1800X.


----------



## Nyxathid

Okay .. I need help, I just updated the bios to 1401, but now I cant get my Ram to fuction.

Im using hynix based ram, and it could post @ 3066mhz, but now, it only boots at 2133mhz ...

Can someone give me Timings or anything ? I tried to set my timings to 16-16-16-16-36-58 and 16-18-18-18-36-56 and nothing ... Can PLEASE someone help me out ?

EDIT: Also, why do I have more 6 things to change in the timings page, while thaiphoon only shows me 5 ?


----------



## bluej511

So not sure whats going on but i cannot get my timings even remotely as error free as i could on 1107 compared to 1401. SPD is 16-18-18-18-36 and i was stable up to 400+% on memtest at 14-16-16-16-34 but on 1401 it fails below 50%. Even changing prodoct from auto to 53.3 made no difference. Compared to 9943 though its fine, it actually boots at 1.45 dram voltage where on 9943 it wouldnt even boot at all.

Even on 9943 and factory settings my memory would fail HCI. I may try it now to see what happens but i don't think it will pass.


----------



## gavinh87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Your in Extreme Tweaker > DRAM Timings > DRAM Timings Control After Training . That section has no affect AFAIK.
> 
> Go back a layer, ie Extreme Tweaker > DRAM Timings, then where you see ProcODT, 4th entry above it is what you want as 1.


Got it thank you. 3600 is not stable unfortunately but 3466 is


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Great BIOS 1.401

First time 2942MHz CL14-14-14 34 1T !!!! (UPD. 15-15-14 34 stable for Gaming)
From 2800 with 105FSB

Keep up the great work


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baskura*
> 
> Bios seems fine for me, same settings as 9945. RGB on motherboard STILL dead however *dies*.


Think you should rma that board, Aura works fine and always have on mine


----------



## baskura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> Think you should rma that board, Aura works fine and always have on mine


Screw that. Working fine apart for the RGB and I so can't be arsed to pull it all apart again.

If they can't sort it I'll just buy a new motherboard when the Zen2 chips come out I think.


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baskura*
> 
> Screw that. Working fine apart for the RGB and I so can't be arsed to pull it all apart again.
> 
> If they can't sort it I'll just buy a new motherboard when the Zen2 chips come out I think.


Does it light up at all? Mine lights up during post and goes black until login screen in Windows


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrtn*
> 
> Setting llc to auto seemed to do the trick, but bclk is still altering between 99.7 and 100.3 is this normal? I did not touch the p-state settings yet


did you set 100 bclk that might work


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavinh87*
> 
> Got it thank you. 3600 is not stable unfortunately but 3466 is


NP







.

3466MHz was stable on 2 differing R7 1700 for me on UEFI 9943 with same mobo/RAM. ~3500MHz was utter limit for my HW on that FW for decent stability testing, I spent ~1hr trying to get 3600MHz more than post/OS/AIDA64 RAM bench stable and couldn't. So left it







.

Recently I was retesting 3200MHz with







The Stilt







DDR4 timings, it's like ~50000MB/s vs ~52000MB/s on 3333MHz with very similar timings. So I may start using that as daily OC. Also considering using 3.7GHz as that's so much more power efficient with less of a VCORE offset requirement. Gotta do some further tests to assess this move







.

@finalheaven

5x IBT AVX pass on UEFI 1401 with same setup as UEFI 9943







. Got real sweltering evening in the UK today, seeing ~27°C on room stat.


----------



## baskura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> Does it light up at all? Mine lights up during post and goes black until login screen in Windows


Nope. It worked fine for a couple of weeks, then nothing since. The G. Skill RGB ram was also dead for a time, but with the new .42 Aura software the ram came back to life. The motherboard RGB is still out, was hoping maybe a new BIOS might have a fix.

Believe me when I say I've tried everything I can think of. Has the CPU out, PSU out, cut power to the machine, unplugged it over night, re-installed Windows. Can't think of anything else.


----------



## Mandarb

Quick question to you all: when you share your x.xGHz @ x.xxV overclocks, do you state the voltage idle or under load? If you state it under load, I have an ok chip, but if you do it on idle, mine sucks donkey balls.


----------



## Clukos

Always stating load voltage because vdroop seems very high on this board/cpu. At llc2 I'm looking at - 0.05mv from idle to 100% load.


----------



## finalheaven

@gupsterg

Can you take a picture of your bios page where it lists the EC firmware versions/numbers?


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> AGESA 1006 RC4 official BIOS 1401
> 
> Just tested quickly 3600 memory and cold booting, seems good but you guys are going to have to help me test this before we have a judgement. Seems CPU temp reading from SIO now has -20*C offset for XFR enabled CPUs.


just a repost for the link:thumb:


----------



## MynRich

My experience with newest bios and this ram kit;

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820331030

3466 14-14-14-14-34 1T is stable with 53.3ohms AND 60ohms... anything over just won't post..


----------



## kaseki

1800X @ 3.8 GHz w/ 3200C14-16G TridentZ at 3200 MT/s on 9943.

Set BIOS to optimized defaults, restarted, shut down, cleared CMOS, flash-backed 1401. It posted without much drama and I hard set all previous timings for 3200 MT/s and set other previously changed parameters. Restarted and had only one BIOS reset before the BIOS POSTed and allowed Linux Mint to boot. Marine Aquarium is running while I eat.

I will confirm retention of timing parameters, and actual operation at 3200 MT/s shortly and then include my BIOS config. text file. Stress testing will follow.

@elmor

As a goal for future BIOS design, in my view a few changes need to be made to the editorial layout
(a) Any parameter that is no longer used should be deleted from the menus
(b) No parameters that are being used should appear in more than one place
(c) All parameters that are used should be in the BIOS config. text file
(d) The BIOS config. text file should have some hierarchical heading names to aid clarity and allow easy correspondence to BIOS GUI pages. The path headings shown on the GUI pages would do.
(e) Some help messages at the bottom of each screen are of little help; at the very least acronyms should be spelled out
(f) The ability to name saved configurations is far too short in number of characters to allow easy identification/discrimination

Thanks for the BIOS.


----------



## CSHawkeye

Going to update the bios on my board later on. What are the suggested settings to get an 1800x to 4GHz, did not want to push higher then that so I figure I get some suggestions.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> Can you take a picture of your bios page where it lists the EC firmware versions/numbers?


Here you go chap







.

C6H rev1.03 purchased preorder on launch, luv'ingly know as "brick edition"







. Used every UEFI posted on OCN by Elmor between 0902 and 1401 except 0003/9945. No idea what UEFI the board came with as I went 0902 prior to 1st boot.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Nyxathid

Can someone help me please?.. Now I can't even boot at my regular speed after this update...


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MynRich*
> 
> My experience with newest bios and this ram kit;
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820331030
> 
> 3466 14-14-14-14-34 1T is stable with 53.3ohms AND 60ohms... anything over just won't post..


Damn wish we had this kit in EU (

Bet You are trying ****ty 100bclk ?? If i can post 3672 on new bios with my 3733 kit You deffo should be able to !!!!


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Here you go chap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> C6H rev1.03 purchased preorder on launch, luv'ingly know as "brick edition"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Used every UEFI posted on OCN by Elmor between 0902 and 1401 except 0003/9945. No idea what UEFI the board came with as I went 0902 prior to 1st boot.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thank you! You are always helpful.

I could not boot up cold with 3466 so I will go home tonight to work on that. Perhaps I'll change ProcOCT to get it working with my prior SOC voltages. May not even bother with 3600 memory divider since I am working with 32gb.


----------



## gupsterg

NP







.

Sorry can not make any suggestions on what to do regarding 3466MHz issue for you, as all has already been discussed in thread and you have the knowledge IMO







. I hope you suss it







, but if not perhaps next AGESA will nail it for you mate







.

3600MHz seems hard to stabilse even on 2x8GB 1DPC SR. I'm just more and more now using PC rather than tweaking/stress testing. Also sorta getting into some benching. Gonna update my post in my thread where I did 2400 vs 2800 vs 3200 with 3333MHz as well with same timings. Gotta start benching some games as well and perhaps productivity apps.


----------



## Plissken

What's better, 3466 C14 or 3600 C16?


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> My system won't boot with the new bios for some reason. Gets to 0d but the light is white and it doesn't reboot. Flashed twice with bios flashback, cleared CMOS before and after each time. Eventually removed the bios battery but it's still doing it. Oddly after removing the battery when it gets to the point where it hangs, the HDD activity light flashes as if the system I'd doing something. I'll reseating the memory in a bit...I had a similar problem with 9943 but it went back to normal after clearing cmos and such a few times.


Heh, turns out one of my PCIe power adapters wasn't plugged into the PSU all the way







. Guess that explains why my GPU was crapping out too, lol. Just got a 1080 Ti today and it showed a warning about power not being connected when I booted. Whoops.


----------



## kaseki

Here is the text file version of the saved BIOS config. Stress testing TBD.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[2017/06/13 16:14:38]
Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [38.00]
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.15000]
DRAM Voltage [1.35000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [16]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [39]
Trc_SM [75]
TrrdS_SM [6]
TrrdL_SM [9]
Tfaw_SM [34]
TwtrS_SM [4]
TwtrL_SM [12]
Twr_SM [16]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [6]
TwrwrScl_SM [6]
Trfc_SM [560]
Trfc2_SM [416]
Trfc4_SM [256]
Tcwl_SM [14]
Trtp_SM [12]
Trdwr_SM [6]
Twrrd_SM [3]
TwrwrSc_SM [1]
TwrwrSd_SM [7]
TwrwrDd_SM [7]
TrdrdSc_SM [1]
TrdrdSd_SM [5]
TrdrdDd_SM [5]
Tcke_SM [1]
ProcODT_SM [96 ohm]
Cmd2T [2T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [RZQ/2]
RttWr [RZQ/2]
RttPark [RZQ/2]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
CPU Current Capability [Auto]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
Active Frequency Mode [Disabled]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
DRAM Current Capability [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.40000]
Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Enabled]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Disabled]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [Off]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Auto]
USB3_6 [Auto]
USB3_7 [Auto]
USB3_8 [Auto]
USB3_9 [Auto]
USB3_10 [Auto]
USB2_11 [Auto]
USB2_12 [Auto]
USB2_13 [Auto]
USB2_14 [Auto]
USB_15 [Auto]
USB_16 [Auto]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
IOMMU [Auto]
Remote Display Feature [Auto]
Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Disabled]
Boot Logo Display [Auto]
POST Delay Time [3 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [Legacy OPROM only]
Boot from Network Devices [Ignore]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name [3200]
Save to Profile [1]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


----------



## eyetrippy

Well, i completely removed nvidia drivers and screen blackout (so far) hasn't come back.

Think it's to do with the pauses this system experience in tpu memtest and occt.

I have noticed in latencymon the nvidia drivers have high spikes. Think it's when this occurs during the system pause in those tests that the blackout occurs.

And am currently testing 3200mhz on my HyperX predator 3000mhz ram. ProcODT 48, 1.45v, 1.175v soc. Cpu still stock.


----------



## T800

EDIT: Problem solved.


----------



## uknowsam

Hi just installed the 1401. Still have cold boot issues. I set VBOOT to 1.40 but it doesnt work. Someone that has tip besides VBOOT? I have official supported corsair 3200mhz. Running fine after the loops.

Tips for cold boot?


----------



## PhantomGaming

Ran an hour of AIDA64 and Overwatch with my 3200mhz Corsair LPX hynix ICS stable for gaming and AIDA at 16-16-16-34-75-1t 1.0 soc volt, XFR single core seems less frequent then before, this is with a 1600x and cold boot is good now and slightly faster. Keep it up, bios 1401 is really good


----------



## wisepds

how can turn off the +20°C offset?

I'm searching but nothing find

What is T offset? default value is 63...


----------



## chrtn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> my Samsung nvme is fine no issues no fixes
> pstates core boost disable slao disable llc to .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> did you set 100 bclk that might work


yes i have set bclk to 100 that is why i wonder why it keeps changing? aida, hwinfo, hwmonitor, occt show spikes and dips in the bclk


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plissken*
> 
> What's better, 3466 C14 or 3600 C16?


Run benchmarks on both settings and decide??

I bet that on 3466 you can clock.cpu higher than on 3600


----------



## 4rcherz

Any ideas why i can't run 1T anymore with new BIOS? Boots to Windows but craps out soon when testing/playing. 2T is fine :\

3600C17 g.skill


----------



## ozzyo99

Booted fine at 3600 strap 16-16-16-16-38. Which is a first, so some progress.

Will report back later after I tested stability and done some more tweaking.



F4-4266C19D-16GTZR


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzyo99*
> 
> Booted fine at 3600 strap 16-16-16-16-38. Which is a first, so some progress.
> 
> Will report back later after I tested stability and done some more tweaking.
> 
> 
> 
> F4-4266C19D-16GTZR


What SOC voltage?


----------



## Nyxathid

Okay .. I managed to get them running at 2933 mhz even tho before the new beta, I could run them 3066mhz .. I also tried running with the XMP manually still no luck, changed the to 1T and 2T, changed geardown to disable, I got blck to 100 soc voltage at 1.1V , cpu running at 3,9 @ 1.3500 V, Im seeing people being able to run at the 3200+ with hynix based ram .. (im also using hynix ram)


----------



## Timur Born

Asus, please think! You cannot just change CPU temp readings to Tctl - 20°C while leaving Sense Skew enabled by default. Even more so, since this move just made your Socket + 30°C (whatever is lower) algorithm obsolete my 1800X fan control is more jumpy now, because Tctl is more jumpy than socket temps. I get what you are trying to do, but please be so consequent as to follow it all the way through.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Asus, please think! You cannot just change CPU temp readings to Tctl - 20°C while leaving Sense Skew enabled by default. Even more so, since this move just made your Socket + 30°C (whatever is lower) algorithm obsolete my 1800X fan control is more jumpy now, because Tctl is more jumpy than socket temps. I get what you are trying to do, but please be so consequent as to follow it all the way through.


clutching @ straws again


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Asus, please think! You cannot just change CPU temp readings to Tctl - 20°C while leaving Sense Skew enabled by default. Even more so, since this move just made your Socket + 30°C (whatever is lower) algorithm obsolete my 1800X fan control is more jumpy now, because Tctl is more jumpy than socket temps. I get what you are trying to do, but please be so consequent as to follow it all the way through.


I think assigning blame to Asus on this is a bit unfair. The change to the reading of the Tctl is from the newest AGESA 1.0.0.6 RC, and really, I'm not sure what Sense MI Skew is going to do to the readings now. I agree it probably should default to disabled now, but let's wait and see what gets on the final release of the BIOS.


----------



## CeltPC

Trying bios 1401, using G.Skill F4-3600C16-8GTZSW memory. I can run at my previous settings for 3466 MHz, but at 3600 MHz boots intermittently and is not stable at any settings I have tried so far.


----------



## Nyxathid

Okay.. Seriously can someone help me out?? I'm starting to rip my hair.. Now I can't even boot at 2133+


----------



## FloppyDrive

I have F4-3600C16-32GTZR and have not been able to boot at 3600Mhz so far with 1401. SPD setting don't work. I don't want to loosen my timings too much or it'll be slower performing than 3200Mhz.


----------



## PhantomGaming

Clear CMOS after update and try again sometimes that fixes it.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4m0n*
> 
> I think assigning blame to Asus on this is a bit unfair. The change to the reading of the Tctl is from the newest AGESA 1.0.0.6 RC, and really, I'm not sure what Sense MI Skew is going to do to the readings now. I agree it probably should default to disabled now, but let's wait and see what gets on the final release of the BIOS.


There is no change to the reading of Tctl. Asus changed the way their own CPU temp sensor interprets and modifies the various readouts.

Before with CPU stress testing you would quickly reach the point where Asus CPU temp sensor switched from Tctl + 5°C to Socket + 30°C (whichever is lower). Now CPU temp reads even lower than socket temp under full stress load. That's quiet a considerable change of concept there.


----------



## Nyxathid

Cleared cmos.. Cant still boot any speed above 2133...


----------



## roybotnik

I don't know why but I always have to clear CMOS more than once. Also make sure you don't have the LN2 jumper enabled.. mine was on when I opened the box.


----------



## Krischan

1401 flowing really good for me, p-states seem to work fine now









Just one question: Is it normal that when p-states overclocking, in the lower p-states the clock speed goes down but the core voltage stays at its maximum all the time? I can only see the CPU VID changing to as low as 0.875V in AIDA64


----------



## Nyxathid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> I don't know why but I always have to clear CMOS more than once. Also make sure you don't have the LN2 jumper enabled.. mine was on when I opened the box.


Where do I check that?

Edit:figured it out.. I still can't boot at a "normal" speed..


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Trying bios 1401, using G.Skill F4-3600C16-8GTZSW memory. I can run at my previous settings for 3466 MHz, but at 3600 MHz boots intermittently and is not stable at any settings I have tried so far.


I'm having similar results with my F4-3600C15-8GTZ sticks. 3600 seems completely unattainable with my ram. But hey, positive for BIOS 1401: it boots at 3600 no problem, and with my sticks, NO previous bios was able to boot at 3600. But it just dies hard core with a big red 8 on the mobo LED readout whenever I run any memory tests. I like this BIOS so far though, especially the removal of the warning before entering the AMD CBS menu. That nagging was getting old.


----------



## SlayerEru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> AGESA 1006 RC4 official BIOS 1401
> 
> Just tested quickly 3600 memory and cold booting, seems good but you guys are going to have to help me test this before we have a judgement. Seems CPU temp reading from SIO now has -20*C offset for XFR enabled CPUs.


Will do @elmor ^.^, Just to re-clarify on the cold booting side of things, that has been fixed when ErP is enabled on the 1401 Bios? Just wanted to make sure


----------



## 1TM1

1401 is not ready for official release yet. AIO Water pump remains low (around 500 RPM) during POST.
Modified offset now makes CPU temperature show as under 75°C and not in red. Fan / pump voltages are still low during POST on C6H.
Low pump and fan speeds lead to (occasional) CPU overheating/not booting if water pump is controlled by C6H.

See this for yourself: after entering BIOS with F2 (or F1) go to the Monitor menu.
CPU Temperature and AIO_Pump speed from POST are retained and show for a second in the Monitor menu which is plenty of time to press F12 (insert USB drive first to save the screenshot; then it updates within a second).

Attached image is for stock speeds getting to 63°C (same as 83°C in prior BIOS).

Update: with CPU at 4000 it heats up higher than ever. I see 79°C (would it be 99°C real? - if so should I worry about water-based AIO boiling)


The CPU header also has low voltage on it during POST (low RPM CPU_FAN).
All my previous boards had fans on max during POST. This one doesn't, but this is the first one I need to use AIO water cooler and it's not supported.

PS: Still can't get 4x8 Hynix to 3200 let alone 3333 on 1401 which I could on 9945.

Update: Got 4x8GB Hynix to 3200 tweaking voltages and procodt but my expectation of fast fans on post was not met so flashed back to 9945. Is 1402 a possibility?


----------



## Timur Born

I run my AIO pump via CPU fan header (allows control over speed) and the radiator fans via Chassis 2 header.


----------



## Nekronata

Bios 1401 is defiantly showing a wrong CPU Temperature for me now. It shows my CPU do be 10°C on idle, while my room is 22°C (I use liquid metal thermal paste, but it should still be something above room temperature).


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Here is the text file version of the saved BIOS config. Stress testing TBD.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [2017/06/13 16:14:38]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [38.00]
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode] *Now [Auto]*
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.15000]
> DRAM Voltage [1.35000]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [16]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [39]
> Trc_SM [75]
> TrrdS_SM [6]
> TrrdL_SM [9]
> Tfaw_SM [34]
> TwtrS_SM [4]
> TwtrL_SM [12]
> Twr_SM [16]
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [6]
> TwrwrScl_SM [6]
> Trfc_SM [560]
> Trfc2_SM [416]
> Trfc4_SM [256]
> Tcwl_SM [14]
> Trtp_SM [12]
> Trdwr_SM [6]
> Twrrd_SM [3]
> TwrwrSc_SM [1]
> TwrwrSd_SM [7]
> TwrwrDd_SM [7]
> TrdrdSc_SM [1]
> TrdrdSd_SM [5]
> TrdrdDd_SM [5]
> Tcke_SM [1]
> ProcODT_SM [96 ohm]
> Cmd2T [2T]
> Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [RZQ/2]
> RttWr [RZQ/2]
> RttPark [RZQ/2]
> VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [Auto]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Auto]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> CPU Current Capability [Auto]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> Active Frequency Mode [Disabled]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.40000]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Enabled]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Enabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Disabled]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
> In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [Off]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Auto]
> USB3_6 [Auto]
> USB3_7 [Auto]
> USB3_8 [Auto]
> USB3_9 [Auto]
> USB3_10 [Auto]
> USB2_11 [Auto]
> USB2_12 [Auto]
> USB2_13 [Auto]
> USB2_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> USB_16 [Auto]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
> CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
> AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> IOMMU [Auto]
> Remote Display Feature [Auto]
> Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Disabled]
> Boot Logo Display [Auto]
> POST Delay Time [3 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [Legacy OPROM only]
> Boot from Network Devices [Ignore]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [1]
> Profile Name [3200]
> Save to Profile [1]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


Stressapptest revealed 12 "incidents" using the BIOS parameters of the text file in the quote. I scoured the text file and found that in the interest of stability, evidently misguided, I had changed CPU SOC voltage from "Auto" to "1.15V." This is slightly higher than shown in any BIOS images I've taken over the past few weeks. Changing it back to "Auto" led to a clean hour of stressapptest.


----------



## SlayerEru

@elmor

Ok On the Bios. I used D.O.C.P Profile on 3200mhz Ram on my G.Skill Flare X 3200.

But I notice I forgot to enter the other settings i usually have but when I saved the settings anyway it did one Cold Boot anyway and that is when ErP is enabled on S4 & S5 (With lights off when the system is off).

So I went back to re enter the other missing parts i forgot to add that I entered in below

I manually tuned in the specifics from the SPD info in the bios to enter in the basics (just incase), since sometimes its prob not using the right config when going into Windows.

DDR Memory Timings

TcL = 14
tRCDWR = 14
tRCRD = 14
tRP = 14
tRAS =- 34
tRC = 48
tRRDS = 6
tRRDL = 8
tRFC1 = 560
tRFC2 = 416
tRFC4 = 256

CMD2T= 1T
Gear Down= Disabled
Power Down Mode= Disabled

Digi + Power Control

DDRam Vboot Voltage: 1.35V
DRam Current Capability= 120%

AMD CBS
DDR4 Common Options

Fail_CNT= 4 Tries

DRAM Controller

CMD2T=1T
Gear Down Disabled

DRAM Power

Power Down Mode = Disabled

I know these maybe unnecessary to put in the bios, but I feel as if its needed anyway incase it decided to use its own value, not the D.O.C.P Profile, inside the module.

Anyway I did just a normal shut down and it seemed to boot up fine. But I keep you posted during the use of it. Since I need the system to be fully powered off in a long period of time.

Other than that, the bios seems to be much better than before. I remember the Beta 9943 Bios it kept having cold boot 3 times on D.O.C.P Profile and on this one it did it only once, but that was before I enter the other values in that may have fixed the cold boot issue as well. But I gotta say, thats a Very Good Improvement Elmor







.

I let you know during Tommorrow or the day after if I run into any Cold boot or such.

lol Its like saying a Cold boot is a Gremlin in our boards but sometimes one Cold boot is usually normal. (I for one unsure, but the boards i had in the past, usually just turn on with one flick of the switch and goes straight to Windows and thats when ErP is usually enabled when no power is giving out to the USB Devices)

Update:
It seems to do Boot loop 2 times. Unless I do it manual than D.O.C.P

Update 2:
1 Cold Boot on Manual than D.O.C.P

Oh well its better improvement than nothing.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> 1401 is not ready for official release yet. AIO Water pump remains low (around 500 RPM) during POST.
> Modified offset now makes CPU temperature show as under 75°C and not in red. Fan / pump voltages are still low during POST on C6H.
> Low pump and fan speeds lead to (occasional) CPU overheating/not booting if water pump is controlled by C6H.
> 
> See this for yourself: after entering BIOS with F2 (or F1) go to the Monitor menu.
> CPU Temperature and AIO_Pump speed from POST are retained and show for a second in the Monitor menu which is plenty of time to press F12 (insert USB drive first to save the screenshot; then it updates within a second).
> 
> Attached image is for stock speeds getting to 63°C (same as 83°C in prior BIOS).
> 
> Update: with CPU at 4000 it heats up higher than ever. I see 79°C (would it be 99°C real? - if so should I worry about water-based AIO boiling)
> 
> 
> The CPU header also has low voltage on it during POST (low RPM CPU_FAN).
> All my previous boards had fans on max during POST. This one doesn't, but this is the first one I need to use AIO water cooler and it's not supported.
> 
> PS: Still can't get 4x8 Hynix to 3200 let alone 3333 on 1401 which I could on 9945.


doesn't seem to do it on mine
1401 1800x teamextreem running at all the same settings i was using on 9945 performance is pretty much exactly the same but the temps are reported better(still need to tweak fans a little for the lower end)



the temps are what is depicted on the right i just had to scroll down to get the pump speed in this is a corsair h1101 no usb connection to it though.

sorry forgot to say on a side note my ram sucks
it will not under any circumstances go past 2933 regardless of settings Samsung b die...pfft








but happily and stabile runs at 2933 151515153251


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyxathid*
> 
> Cleared cmos.. Cant still boot any speed above 2133...


i think a few more details needed like what ram what cpu speed are you trying to run etc.
right now not enough info


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzyo99*
> 
> Booted fine at 3600 strap 16-16-16-16-38. Which is a first, so some progress.
> 
> Will report back later after I tested stability and done some more tweaking.
> 
> 
> 
> F4-4266C19D-16GTZR


can you do me a quick favour and just load docp standard and tell me what it puts the memory divider too.

my 3600 team xtreem if i try that it changes the divider to 3466 so only a bclk will get 3600 and if i do that the system goes to meltdown(more than likely the fury x chucking a fit)


----------



## ggdfdgd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> pRETTY SURE i HAVE BEEN SEEING THE SAME SYMPTOMS. Haven't been able to track down a root cause yet. Have tried different ram, AMD >Nvidia GFX card. FireFox seemed to be the worst aggravater so far making it nearly impossible to use. The problem has diminished switching from AMD to Nvidia but it's not entirely gone. Have wiped GFX drivers and tried different versions everytime cleaned in safe mode. Also Have re-installed the chipset drivers. I was prepping to migrate to a new SSD in the same system with a clean W10 install. Will see in the next while if that solves things. Also will try new BIOS this evening.


Not a fix but you could probably make Firefox work by disabling hardware acceleration from the advanced options and then restaring [firefox]. Not like you need it either with a Ryzen


----------



## GraveNoX

Before, the temperatures were all over the place, now it's a total mess. 13°C really ?
1401 BIOS, 27°C in the room, after a few runs of cinebench:


Also the 12V it's so out of spec (at least for me). I really don't think it's 11.90 (same in BIOS). Previous Intel board showed 12.024v

I use Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power, MX-4, FD Define R5 closed, 2x front FD fans.


----------



## finalheaven

@elmor @gupsterg

First, Elmor, are you sure that DDR Boot to auto should match DDR voltage? It really doesn't feel that way as setting DDR boot to a specific number enables cold boot while leaving it to auto does not work. For example I can cold boot at 3466 if I set DDR boot to 1.4v. But if I change that to auto it will not cold boot.

As for my own testing, 3600:16-16-16-16-36-1T & 2T memory does not cold boot on my 32GB 4x8. Tried up to SOC @ 1.2v and DDR/Boot @ 1.4v.

3466:14-14-14-14-34-1T does cold boot 32GB 4x8. Currently testing SOC @ 1.125v and DDR/Boot @ 1.4v. [Passed 20 mins of GSAT]
1401 does seem better than 9945 as I could not cold boot with 3466:14-14-14-34-1T before, however, 1401 does require higher SOC volts.

Other than DDR timings I've only changed the following settings:
1700 @ 3.8Ghz (P-State OC)
overclocking to manual
CPU Offset @ +0.1v
SOC @ 1.1125v
DDR @ 1.4v
DDR Boot @ 1.4v
ProcODT @ 53.3
Disable Skew (temp)

I will be doing further testing and longer GSAT runs later on.


----------



## Undesirable

I've still got random USB 3 disconnects with a hard drive enclosure with BIOS 1401 (even at optimised defaults), and it worked on my previous Maximus Formula VI motherboard without disconnecting.


----------



## EightCores

I moved to Bios 1401 from 9945. With 1401 I get a black screen with cpuz, hwmonitor and hwinfo64 and cinibench. I am running at the lowest possible RAM 2133. On both the 1401 and 9945 my Vcore is about 1.48 if I lower it everything crashes. If 1401 is the bios that we have all been waiting for I fear that my computer is never going to be part of my workaday world--just an expensive fruitless hobby.

Is my C6H / 1800X in a very small minority where the Vcore is at critical levels to just get it to boot? Or am I missing something and everyone else knows of a workaround. Setting a negative offset does lower the Vcore but then nothing works. I don't want to sound negative, but AMD or Asus has got to either fix the problem or directly announce that an unfix-able problem exists.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightCores*
> 
> I moved to Bios 1401 from 9945. With 1401 I get a black screen with cpuz, hwmonitor and hwinfo64 and cinibench. I am running at the lowest possible RAM 2133. On both the 1401 and 9945 my Vcore is about 1.48 if I lower it everything crashes. If 1401 is the bios that we have all been waiting for I fear that my computer is never going to be part of my workaday world--just an expensive fruitless hobby.
> 
> Is my C6H / 1800X in a very small minority where the Vcore is at critical levels to just get it to boot? Or am I missing something and everyone else knows of a workaround. Setting a negative offset does lower the Vcore but then nothing works. I don't want to sound negative, but AMD or Asus has got to either fix the problem or directly announce that an unfix-able problem exists.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


You might want to post a detailed list of your components and settings to give others a basis to try to make some informed suggestions.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undesirable*
> 
> I've still got random USB 3 disconnects with a hard drive enclosure with BIOS 1401 (even at optimised defaults), and it worked on my previous Maximus Formula VI motherboard without disconnecting.


this could happen if you upped the blck( i can't do it at all because the video card cries)
if your not then i am assuming you tried a different port if so check event viewer and see if anything popped up like usb is going to sleep or loosing power


----------



## StevieP24

1401 couldnt get any strap to boot from 3066-3466 (3466 was 9943 stable and my daily) set DOCP 3600 1.375V booted right up?

G.Skill F4-3600C16-8GVK


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StevieP24*
> 
> 1401 couldnt get any strap to boot from 3066-3466 (3466 was 9943 stable and my daily) set DOCP 3600 1.375V booted right up?
> 
> G.Skill F4-3600C16-8GVK


when you used dcop what memory divider di it show up 3600 or 3466 or did it up the blck?


----------



## StevieP24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> when you used dcop what memory divider di it show up 3600 or 3466 or did it up the blck?


3600 16-16-16-36-46=1T

40x100BCLCK


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StevieP24*
> 
> 3600
> 
> 40x100BLCK


well you suck








my team extreme when i set dcop to 3600 memory divider is 3466 so yeah stupid ram...might have to find some inteliot to sell it to


----------



## FloppyDrive

It's strange having a CPU temperature that's 10 degrees lowers than the liquid in my AIO. It means my cooler is heating up the CPU.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> It's strange having a CPU temperature that's 10 degrees lowers than the liquid in my AIO. It means my cooler is heating up the CPU.


Take that, Intel. Let's see you defeat the Laws of Thermodynamics.


----------



## Karagra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @elmor @gupsterg
> 
> 3466:14-14-14-14-34-1T does cold boot 32GB 4x8. Currently testing SOC @ 1.125v and DDR/Boot @ 1.4v. [Passed 20 mins of GSAT]
> 1401 does seem better than 9945 as I could not cold boot with 3466:14-14-14-34-1T before, however, 1401 does require higher SOC volts.
> 
> Other than DDR timings I've only changed the following settings:
> 1700 @ 3.8Ghz (P-State OC)
> overclocking to manual
> CPU Offset @ +0.1v
> SOC @ 1.1125v
> DDR @ 1.4v
> DDR Boot @ 1.4v
> ProcODT @ 53.3
> Disable Skew (temp)
> 
> I will be doing further testing and longer GSAT runs later on.


Appreciate this, Did a quick boot to test this out and finally can run 14-14-14-14-34-1T


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aldarund*
> 
> Tried it on old windows installation ( from intel cpu) and on this one new with safe mode.
> On old one same freezes.
> On new with safe mode - freezes much rare. Although they are still there. And one pretty reliable way to reproduce them in safe mode is to open chrome with like 50 tabs ( restore saved session), and during bitpattern phase of TPU test just close it -> will get same 1-2min freeze even in safe mode.
> Any ideas ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS nvme timeout fix did nothing, it doesnt change anything at all.


hmmm, tried one ram stick? Cycle through them. Reseat cpu, pull out and replace video card but inspect the video card and socket for anything in them. For me I found a piece of plastic in my pcie slot. Not sure if I put it there accidently or if the board had a piece of plastic in the slot - inspect every socket/plug for any kind of issue. Power supply could also be at suspect at load. Once in windows go to device manager and start turning off devices not used or can be turned off without shutting down windows. After that if no sure findings, RMA the board, RMA the CPU if that does not fix it. I had similar issue in what you describe but it turned out to be a software issue with Sonic III and Sonic Radar. I can do Aida stress test and one would not know it now. Even TPU MemTest64 with 16 threads runs smooth most of the time with only a second or so stops once in awhile.


----------



## MynRich

Currently running a stress test in 4GHz CPU and 3466MTs DDR4 at 1.4v 14-14-14-14-34 1T. Will update with results..


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> 1401 is not ready for official release yet. AIO Water pump remains low (around 500 RPM) during POST.


Disabled QFan control for AIO? I am not seeing this, but I have a NZXT Kraken which has other minor issues.


----------



## Kriant

Installed 1401, can't push past 3050 mhz on memory, at least not with reasonable settings. On the bright side - 9945 and 1401 seem to boot at 3050 13-12-12-30-50-1T. Did super Pi run, 2 hours of RealBench and some gaming so far. Will try 8h memtest and then 8h realbench and gaming over the next few days.


----------



## PhantomGaming

Ok so after some testing and stuff I got my corsair LPX 3200mhz stable at 3333mhz 16 18 18 37 1t soc 1.0. This is hynix memory so this is pretty sweet.


----------



## frellingfahrbot

No problems with 1401 here, I think I'll stay here at least until the next stable bios release. It's 24/7 setup so not looking to squeeze every drop out of it.


----------



## Phoenix85

Does anynone of you have 4x16 GB Gskill F4-3600C17Q-64GTZR RAM over 2933?

When I select 3200 it doesn't boot and set it back to 2133.
So I believe can only achieve that with Setting DRAM Voltage higher or REFCLK?

I have a Ryzen 1800x


----------



## noko59

1401, ram in sig

Using Gupsterg modified Stilts ram settings at 3333. So far so good at 3333. Previous beta bios's 9943 and 9945 3333 I had to adjust CLDO_VDDP to even boot into it and it usually after awhile reset. Now it boots right into it. The DOCP settings for 3200 did not work for 3333, windows would crash. With Gupsterg/Stilt settings it is working so far.

3466 would not boot into windows but I did not play around with it that much nor did I use Gupsterg/Stilt settings. More interested in getting 3333 stable and doing some BCLK OCing to see if I can go above 3500 stable and with better results.

Bios is looking better then all previous one's so far. CPU temperature is indicating rather low, lower then the mb temperature, VRMs etc







. I wish AMD just set read temperature to real temperature vice BS temperatures.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frellingfahrbot*
> 
> No problems with 1401 here, I think I'll stay here at least until the next stable bios release. It's 24/7 setup so not looking to squeeze every drop out of it.


What is your SOC voltage and DRAM volt set at?


----------



## cookiedent

1401 has the same Problems than 9943 and 9945 - doesn´t change anything for me, worse than 1201.

Vcore Auto is 1,48V
Max RAM Speed is 2400, max BCLK 101 MHz with four LPX CMK16GX4M2B3000C15

On 1201 I can go to 2666 and BCLK 107.

After 2 Hours waisted Time I am back to 1201 again, it´s so boring...


----------



## gupsterg

@finalheaven

I set VBOOT same as VDIMM.

It was pretty early on in thread, a member highlighted the same thing as yourself. That if they did not match values they had boot issues. Then IIRC [email protected] commented VBOOT shouldn't need to be modified manually. The member highlighted something Elmor had said, that it maybe prudent to match both values. [email protected] then agreed and said it maybe a bug, etc.

@noko59

Nice to read the settings worked for you







.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @finalheaven
> 
> I set VBOOT same as VDIMM.
> 
> It was pretty early on in thread, a member highlighted the same thing as yourself. That if they did not match values they had boot issues. Then IIRC [email protected] commented VBOOT shouldn't need to be modified manually. The member highlighted something Elmor had said, that it maybe prudent to match both values. [email protected] then agreed and said it maybe a bug, etc.
> 
> @noko59
> 
> Nice to read the settings worked for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yes indeed! I really didn't think they would boot up due to some of them are rather aggressive. Here I am TPU MemTest64 up and running, music playing, web pages open and other stuff and zero stutter for over a hour - perfect! Now I have MemTest64 using 12 threads vice 16 and memory at 9216 vice Max. Still first time I saw zero stutter - I mean zero here with that going on in the background. Thanks for posting that info, looking more gold as time ticks.


----------



## frellingfahrbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> What is your SOC voltage and DRAM volt set at?


SOC 1.05, DRAM 1.375 - 1.35 was enough for 3200 but 3333 was throwing memtest errors after while.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenix85*
> 
> Does anynone of you have 4x16 GB Gskill F4-3600C17Q-64GTZR RAM over 2933?
> 
> When I select 3200 it doesn't boot and set it back to 2133.
> So I believe can only achieve that with Setting DRAM Voltage higher or REFCLK?
> 
> I have a Ryzen 1800x


Did you try selecting "DOCP Standard" and then "DDR-3200"?


----------



## Mandarb

Does the p-state voltage setting now work or are we still doing the voltage offset in the normal settings, i.e, across all p-states?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Yes indeed! I really didn't think they would boot up due to some of them are rather aggressive. Here I am TPU MemTest64 up and running, music playing, web pages open and other stuff and zero stutter for over a hour - perfect! Now I have MemTest64 using 12 threads vice 16 and memory at 9216 vice Max. Still first time I saw zero stutter - I mean zero here with that going on in the background. Thanks for posting that info, looking more gold as time ticks.


NP







.

Those settings for me repeatedly pass HCI Memtest ~8hrs with 0 errors, GSAT 14000MB, IBT AVX custom 13312MB, Y-Cruncher. Left rig running [email protected] today.

If you run into issues tweak tRAS, tRC, tFAW and tRFC, as you can see that is what I did to







The Stilt







timings. I have tried reducing tRAS & tFAW twice, both times I get 1x error on 1x instance in HCI either below 500% or above 1000%. tRFC again I can't lower even if keep tRAS, tRC and tFAW at my slightly relaxed setting, tried twice. So as it makes no real difference to performance I've left them as is.


----------



## Gadfly

is 1401 based on 9943 or 9945?

Any details on changes / improvements?


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Those settings for me repeatedly pass HCI Memtest ~8hrs with 0 errors, GSAT 14000MB, IBT AVX custom 13312MB, Y-Cruncher. Left rig running [email protected] today.
> 
> If you run into issues tweak tRAS, tRC, tFAW and tRFC, as you can see that is what I did to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stilt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timings. I have tried reducing tRAS & tFAW twice, both times I get 1x error on 1x instance in HCI either below 500% or above 1000%. tRFC again I can't lower even if keep tRAS, tRC and tFAW at my slightly relaxed setting, tried twice. So as it makes no real difference to performance I've left them as is.


So far very good, think I will start taking up BCLK, may have to relax some of those timings as you say. Thanks


----------



## lordzed83

Rendered overnight fot 7 hours not crashed palyed wow not crashed id say it works much better than 9943. Or I should say this one actually works









Here my CMO profile file if someone wants to have a look 3549cl16 with cpu at 3942
https://ufile.io/45ve3


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Rendered overnight fot 7 hours not crashed palyed wow not crashed id say it works much better than 9943. Or I should say this one actually works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here my CMO profile file if someone wants to have a look 3549cl16 with cpu at 3942
> https://ufile.io/45ve3


If only we could get changelogs, if for anything other than curiosity.


----------



## Laur3nTyu

After lurking for so long and trying several settings I decided to ask for some assistance from you guys..

Here's my current OC settings :
In order to boot ram @ 2933 18-18-18-36 : 80 omh on ProcOdt , Gear Down Mode [Disabled], Power Down Enable [Disabled],Cmd2T to 2T, 1.35 voltage , Soc 1.2 (haven't tried with 1.1 yet) VTTDDR 0.726. Doesn't boot on 15-15-15-36 but on 18-18-18-36. Next I'm gonna try to set lower Soc and timings.

It's wierd.. I tested 1 hour stability and it's ok. If I normally restart the PC it's still working OK, however each time I am shutting down the PC and try to power it on, it doesn't boot and it goes back to default settings. any suggestions on this behavior? I'm leaning towards vboot voltage maybe? it's same as ram voltage : 1.35

edit :
My ram is kingston savage 3000 mhz 2x8GB
CPU 1600x is @ 3950 1.375v (P-state OC)


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Those settings for me repeatedly pass HCI Memtest ~8hrs with 0 errors, GSAT 14000MB, IBT AVX custom 13312MB, Y-Cruncher. Left rig running [email protected] today.
> 
> If you run into issues tweak tRAS, tRC, tFAW and tRFC, as you can see that is what I did to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stilt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timings. I have tried reducing tRAS & tFAW twice, both times I get 1x error on 1x instance in HCI either below 500% or above 1000%. tRFC again I can't lower even if keep tRAS, tRC and tFAW at my slightly relaxed setting, tried twice. So as it makes no real difference to performance I've left them as is.


Have a link to the stilts timings page or article or whatever it is? Would love to know why 9943 and 1401 are just fails for me. Im sure it has to do with timings. They fail almost instantly, 1401 even gives me windows memory error blue screen (something i havent had ONCE since owning this new build)


----------



## DaOptika

Finally got my Logitech G510s working!!
The solution is kind of weird though: If you have headphones connected to the keyboard the initialization will fail!

So disconnect headphones when starting up and you can enter the BIOS and type yout BitLocker-Key with your G510s


----------



## DaOptika

...and regarding temperature read-out:
I get completely reasonable Die-Readings if doing the following:
- Sens Mi Skew ENABLED
- T-Offset manually set to 43 (for 1700x/1800x, should be the default value of 63 for 1700)

It seems like 1401 is messing up the Auto value for this T-Offset.

-> With air cooling, I get 35°C in idle and 62°C in full load wich is more reasonable than anything I had before.


----------



## scullytj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> AGESA 1006 RC4 official BIOS 1401
> 
> Just tested quickly 3600 memory and cold booting, seems good but you guys are going to have to help me test this before we have a judgement. Seems CPU temp reading from SIO now has -20*C offset for XFR enabled CPUs.


1401 seems to work about the same as 9945. Ran 12 hours of Prime95 and HCI Memtest with 0 errors. P-State 0 at 39.75 & 1.385v. 3000MHz Hynix-M 4x4 further overclocked to 3200. D.O.H.P Standard, Mem Frequency = 3200, Dram = 1.375v, Dram boot = 1.375v, SOC = 1.13v - all else Auto.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> 1401, ram in sig
> 
> .
> .
> .


Your sig states G.Skill TridentZ F4-3200C16D-32GTZKW (2 x 8), but this part number designates 2 x 16.


----------



## ozzyo99

3600 wasn't stable for me on stress with C16 and didn't have the time to mess around for hours. Reverted back to 3466C14 with Stilt timings.

DRAM seems to need a touch more voltage, but may be invalid.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> is 1401 based on 9943 or 9945?
> 
> Any details on changes / improvements?


Reading between the lines, I think elmor found this on his desk when he returned from Comtex and gave it to us to discover how the dungeon master had reconfigured the labyrinth.


----------



## kazama

can someone post the full stilts timmings and voltaje used? thanks


----------



## MagiRaven

After testing, I still have the cold boot issue when my memory is set to 2400. I'm running CMD64GX4M4A2400C14.


----------



## 1usmus

hi guys, if i buy F4-3000C14D-32GTZR, it will be possible overclock ?


----------



## Karagra

New Bios is great (After 5 hours of BDO while watching youtube)
1700 3.8ghz 1.285v (No LLC)
3466mhz 14-14-14-14-34-1T 1.4v
SOC 1.1v
PPL 1.8v


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazama*
> 
> can someone post the full stilts timmings and voltaje used? thanks


I have this copied from a message by gupsterg, with the comment: I had to loosen tRAS to 34, tRC to 60, tFAW to 39 and tRFC to 373.

DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
Trc_SM [54]
TrrdS_SM [6]
TrrdL_SM [9]
Tfaw_SM [36]
TwtrS_SM [4]
TwtrL_SM [12]
Twr_SM [12]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [2]
TwrwrScl_SM [2]
Trfc_SM [333]
Trfc2_SM [365]
Trfc4_SM [225]
Tcwl_SM [14]
Trtp_SM [8]
Trdwr_SM [6]
Twrrd_SM [3]
TwrwrSc_SM [1]
TwrwrSd_SM [7]
TwrwrDd_SM [7]
TrdrdSc_SM [1]
TrdrdSd_SM [5]
TrdrdDd_SM [5]
Tcke_SM [6]
ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]

AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > Memory Mapping > BankGroupSwap: [Disabled]

Edit: I vaguely recall this was for 3333 MT/s and 2 x 8 G.Skill Samsung B die memory.


----------



## Pilotasso

BankGroupSwap= [Disabled]

gave me worse results with 4 B-die dimms.

I'm running 3200Mhz 16-15-15-15-1T

with BGswap disabled=42500MB/s in AIDA 64. With it to enable this increases to over 46000MB/s


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> hi guys, if i buy F4-3000C14D-32GTZR, it will be possible overclock ?


I am with F4-3200C14D-32GTZxx. See my recently listed parameters. (Except my DRAM doesn't light up.) You will have the best chance with memory that is built on Samsung B-die chips. There is plenty on this in this thread. Don't be shy about searching and reading.


----------



## ressonantia

So I decided against better judgement and try out the new bios. This is by no means rock stable, but just a quick and dirty test.

3.95GHz @ 1.375 (-0.0250), LLC auto
SOC voltage: 1.075
PLL: 1.8
Memory: 3333MHz 14-14-14-34, no other timings touched

Passed 4 iterations of y-cruncher, and 200% HCI memtest.


Edit: I've got the G.skill Flare X stuff F4-3200C14-16GFX

3466MHz 14-14-14-34, man this bios...


----------



## Naeem

i had code 8 crash twice today while playing battlefield 1 but i tested it with prime 95 and realbench for 15min it did not crash ? using latest bios 1401


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> i had code 8 crash twice today while playing battlefield 1 but i tested it with prime 95 and realbench for 15min it did not crash ? using latest bios 1401


Is it with stock settings?

I had a code 8 after post, trying DOCP Standard. Got to the post screen, led jumped to 24 & a second later no signal & code 8.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> i had code 8 crash twice today while playing battlefield 1 but i tested it with prime 95 and realbench for 15min it did not crash ? using latest bios 1401


15 minutes thats hardly any test try more like 2 hours of 8 or 16 gb of Realbench.


----------



## Silent Scone

1 to 2 hours minimum for RealBench. The idea of the ability to select memory allocation is to select the amount present in the system.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 1 to 2 hours minimum for RealBench. The idea of the ability to select memory allocation is to select the amount present in the system.


I tend to test 8 myself most of time since thats whats stable enough for gaming. Left it running on 2 hours test before left for work see if it will crash









Wont allow me to run 16gb anyway due to small swap file i use


----------



## Mandarb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenix85*
> 
> Does anynone of you have 4x16 GB Gskill F4-3600C17Q-64GTZR RAM over 2933?
> 
> When I select 3200 it doesn't boot and set it back to 2133.
> So I believe can only achieve that with Setting DRAM Voltage higher or REFCLK?
> 
> I have a Ryzen 1800x


Have you tried ProcODT in the DRAM timing settings? Start with the lowest, then increase one step if you were not successful.


----------



## WR-HW95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aldarund*
> 
> So for now only common thing i see beside windows 10 is a NVME drive.


I Think its Windows 10.
After first update on April since install last summer, 3Dmark03 CPU score went down 1220%.
On Creators update pretty much every time I closed Boinc (running units or paused) it crashed display drivers.. So all these fancy updates are just breaking it.


----------



## WR-HW95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenix85*
> 
> Does anynone of you have 4x16 GB Gskill F4-3600C17Q-64GTZR RAM over 2933?
> 
> When I select 3200 it doesn't boot and set it back to 2133.
> So I believe can only achieve that with Setting DRAM Voltage higher or REFCLK?
> 
> I have a Ryzen 1800x


ProcODT 53-80Ohms boots for me 3200MHz with F4-3200C14Q-64GTZ and 9945 bios.
Coldboot still fails every time and ended up using T2 setting, because dram 1.4V and Vsoc 1.175 didnt get stable on T1.


----------



## ElmerF

Quote:


> DaOptika:
> 
> ...and regarding temperature read-out:
> I get completely reasonable Die-Readings if doing the following:
> - Sens Mi Skew ENABLED
> - T-Offset manually set to 43 (for 1700x/1800x, should be the default value of 63 for 1700)
> 
> It seems like 1401 is messing up the Auto value for this T-Offset.
> 
> -> With air cooling, I get 35°C in idle and 62°C in full load wich is more reasonable than anything I had before.


I am taking your word as gospel. I made the changes to my 1700X and initial CPU temp now shows 35 C versus low 20s and we know _that_ had to be wrong. *I'm hoping Elmor chimes in here because I don't think anyone with an X CPU should be over-clocking/stress testing with this bios until this temperature mess gets straightened out.*

Although according to my own pronouncements, it is blasphemous, I still think 35 C is probably low and might shift the skew a bit higher (48?), but I'm really hoping a temperature guru - those guys that actually install extra sensors (or Elmor) - will make a profound statement. The temperature problem has been a wild ride. With 1201 and prior, my 1700X would come up with an initial reading (start-up into bios) of high 50s into low 60s (which was probably too high), and then 1401 shows up with initial startup showing low 20s - a 40 degree difference! I have used both tower air cooling and AIO water cooling - and am presently using a Corsair AIO because of annoying air cooling speed cycling problems.

Thanks for your advice/settings!


----------



## fanboynz

Anyone tried it?

http://www.mediafire.com/file/w8vh4h2v6v5iaae/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-1401.zip


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fanboynz*
> 
> Anyone tried it?
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/w8vh4h2v6v5iaae/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-1401.zip


yes, read the last few pages!

Improvements are good. I can get 3600 now but failing tests. need to learn what i need to change to get it stable.


----------



## Jpmboy

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fanboynz*
> 
> Anyone tried it?
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/w8vh4h2v6v5iaae/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-1401.zip


not yet.. but I will.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fanboynz*
> 
> Anyone tried it?
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/w8vh4h2v6v5iaae/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-1401.zip


You think what are we doing here since yesteeday??


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> You think what are we doing here since yesteeday??


testing bios 1401 he has. (yoda)


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> is 1401 based on 9943 or 9945?
> 
> Any details on changes / improvements?


I believe its using the latest version of AGESA 1.0.0.6 RC4.

It does appear to have improved. I can now cold boot with 3466:14-14-14-14-34-1T with 32GB of ram (4x8). Passed an hour of GSAT. Running at SOC 1.1v and DDR at 1.4v. I had to make sure to set Vboot though.

3600 was unobtainable even with SOC @ 1.2v and DDR at 1.45v so I dropped it. Might be possible with 2x8 sticks.


----------



## Jpmboy

3600c14 was always F9 followed by Q-code salad on all previous bios' for the 2x8GB ram kit I'm using (no mater what obscure tweaks I tried). 1401 is a major improvement IMO. Now just need to tighten things up and confirm stability. Nice work ASUS!


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 3600c14 was always F9 followed by Q-code salad on all previous bios' for the 2x8GB ram kit I'm using (no mater what obscure tweaks I tried). 1401 is a major improvement IMO. Now just need to tighten things up and confirm stability. Nice work ASUS!


What SOC and DDR volt?


----------



## EightCores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> You might want to post a detailed list of your components and settings to give others a basis to try to make some informed suggestions.


Specifications are posted here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1598825/phanteks-enthoo-evolv-atx/1150#post_26158332


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Have a link to the stilts timings page or article or whatever it is? Would love to know why 9943 and 1401 are just fails for me. Im sure it has to do with timings. They fail almost instantly, 1401 even gives me windows memory error blue screen (something i havent had ONCE since owning this new build)


Besides Kaseki's recent post of them they are located in OP of my thread







, their own section within RAM info section







. They are for Samsung B Die







, other ICs may not be so keen to take those timings







. I can use them as provided by







The Stilt







at 3200MHz with stock VDIMM. As stated in my previous posts, for 3333MHz I need to slacken them tiny bit and use 1.375V, ~0.01V more than his test kit. 3466MHz I have not tried with those timings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> BankGroupSwap= [Disabled]
> 
> gave me worse results with 4 B-die dimms.
> 
> I'm running 3200Mhz 16-15-15-15-1T
> 
> with BGswap disabled=42500MB/s in AIDA 64. With it to enable this increases to over 46000MB/s


BankGroupSwap: [Disabled] is recommended for 1 dimm per channel with single rank RAM. So as you have 2 DPC you wouldn't want to.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> What SOC and DDR volt?


1.10V SOC, 1.4V VDIMM. same for [email protected] and [email protected] So far so good....


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElmerF*
> 
> I am taking your word as gospel. I made the changes to my 1700X and initial CPU temp now shows 35 C versus low 20s and we know _that_ had to be wrong. *I'm hoping Elmor chimes in here because I don't think anyone with an X CPU should be over-clocking/stress testing with this bios until this temperature mess gets straightened out.*
> 
> Although according to my own pronouncements, it is blasphemous, I still think 35 C is probably low and might shift the skew a bit higher (48?), but I'm really hoping a temperature guru - those guys that actually install extra sensors (or Elmor) - will make a profound statement. The temperature problem has been a wild ride. With 1201 and prior, my 1700X would come up with an initial reading (start-up into bios) of high 50s into low 60s (which was probably too high), and then 1401 shows up with initial startup showing low 20s - a 40 degree difference! I have used both tower air cooling and AIO water cooling - and am presently using a Corsair AIO because of annoying air cooling speed cycling problems.
> 
> Thanks for your advice/settings!


Im still not sure why people are having such a hard time with temps.

On both 1107 and 1401 my tctl temps are IDENTICAL. Both show 29°C at idle with a water temp of 25-26°C, that is totally plausible. Under gaming im usually below 40°C with a water temp of anywhere between 32-34°C sometimes a bit more.

I'm not getting why people are reading Asus cpu temps when it seems like the tctl sensor on the actual die/pcb (assuming thats where it is) is probably more accurate. Or does amd not measure temps with an actual on die sensor?


----------



## lordzed83

Indeed if it was not overheating on previous bioses it wont at new one if You use same volts SIMPLE INIT ??


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightCores*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> You might want to post a detailed list of your components and settings to give others a basis to try to make some informed suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> Specifications are posted here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1598825/phanteks-enthoo-evolv-atx/1150#post_26158332
Click to expand...

Those photos, while impressive, do not a list of settings make. The text dump of your BIOS settings wanted is. The BIOS GUI page and path "Tool/Overclocking profile/Load save profile to USB" you need.

Yoda dies

Then, with that BIOS settings list, you can compare settings to the recent list I put up, or the timings published here by many others.

kas


----------



## StevieP24

F4-3600C16-8GVK 16-16-16-36-46-1 @ 3600mhz (DOCP set it at)

AIDA64 read speed ~27000MBs
with 3466 and same timings ~51000mbs? anyone know why this is? all other CPU benches show slightly higher scores at 3600mhz.

CPU socket and CPU Tdie now identical on 1401 which is fantastic.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Im still not sure why people are having such a hard time with temps.
> 
> On both 1107 and 1401 my tctl temps are IDENTICAL. Both show 29°C at idle with a water temp of 25-26°C, that is totally plausible. Under gaming im usually below 40°C with a water temp of anywhere between 32-34°C sometimes a bit more.
> 
> I'm not getting why people are reading Asus cpu temps when it seems like the tctl sensor on the actual die/pcb (assuming thats where it is) is probably more accurate. Or does amd not measure temps with an actual on die sensor?


Those with a X processor have the +20 degree issue for the readout.


----------



## EightCores

Brain dead be I (me?). List components not. Setting be what thee want. -- gee I can't even do Yoda.
Everything is pretty much at Auto now.
If you would send me a link to your settings I will try them out and report back with what happens and a list of setting (exported to the USB stick and then to this site).
I appreciate your humor (Yoda) at this point I really need it.

My goal is to first get the F4-3200C14Q-64GTZSW running at specifications (1.35V Cl14)
Then get it up to 3900Mhz for 24/7 operation.

I was supposed to add this quote--more mistakes
Those photos, while impressive, do not a list of settings make. The text dump of your BIOS settings wanted is. The BIOS GUI page and path "Tool/Overclocking profile/Load save profile to USB" you need.

Yoda dies

Then, with that BIOS settings list, you can compare settings to the recent list I put up, or the timings published here by many others.

kas


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Those with a X processor have the +20 degree issue for the readout.


Pretty sure as far as i know im still on a 1700X and have no such issue. My load and idle readings are fine on 1107 and were fine on 1401 when i tried it out yesterday.


----------



## Gettz8488

Not sure if ryzen master is bugged or something but overclocked at 3.9 with 1.35 ghz i'm reading a 32 celsius and 50 under load is this correct? HWMonitor Reading with + 20


----------



## Mitzrael777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzyo99*
> 
> Booted fine at 3600 strap 16-16-16-16-38. Which is a first, so some progress.
> 
> Will report back later after I tested stability and done some more tweaking.
> 
> 
> 
> F4-4266C19D-16GTZR


Nice i will give it a try tonight when i come back from work wouhou finally 3600, fingers cross hehehe


----------



## tajf88

This Bios is not working for me. on 9945 I was able to boot and pass HCI with [email protected], now it fails even with 3200.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I believe its using the latest version of AGESA 1.0.0.6 RC4.
> 
> It does appear to have improved. I can now cold boot with 3466:14-14-14-14-34-1T with 32GB of ram (4x8). Passed an hour of GSAT. Running at SOC 1.1v and DDR at 1.4v. I had to make sure to set Vboot though.
> 
> 3600 was unobtainable even with SOC @ 1.2v and DDR at 1.45v so I dropped it. Might be possible with 2x8 sticks.


Can you please export your bios settings? I have no clue what is going on. Thanks









EDIT: 4x8 Samsung B die


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tajf88*
> 
> This Bios is not working for me. on 9945 I was able to boot and pass HCI with [email protected], now it fails even with 3200.
> Can you please export your bios settings? I have no clue what is going on. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: 4x8 Samsung B die


I have only changed the following:

1700 @ 3.8Ghz (P-State Overclock)
Overclocking set to Manual
CPU Offset @ +0.1v
SOC @ 1.05v (lowered it recently and passed 1 hour of GSAT)
DDR @ 1.4v
VBoot @ 1.4v
ProcODT @ 53.3

Memory @ 3466
Timings @ 14-14-14-14-34 (only first 5 settings)

Using 4 dimms/sticks (4x8GB - 32GB) Samsung B-Die
2 sets of G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ

Everything else is at default other than disabling Sense MI Skew for temp readings.


----------



## Phoenix85

Where do I find ProcODT?

I think it's official I'm blind.

Greetings


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenix85*
> 
> Where do I find ProcODT?
> 
> I think it's official I'm blind.
> 
> Greetings


UEFI\Extreme Tweaker\DRAM Timing Control
Scroll down to the bottom


----------



## Laur3nTyu

so I managed to set up a decent OC, even tested for stability 2 hours stress testing.. all ok so far

3.9 @ 1.344 / 2933 ram 17-17-17-38 ( i don't care about timings now) however I got this one problem..

I restart the system how many times i want, its all ok. I shut it down and power it up... it tried to boot but fails.. and turns back to default bios settings... any ideas? I'm on 1401..


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laur3nTyu*
> 
> so I managed to set up a decent OC, even tested for stability 2 hours stress testing.. all ok so far
> 
> 3.9 @ 1.344 / 2933 ram 17-17-17-38 ( i don't care about timings now) however I got this one problem..
> 
> I restart the system how many times i want, its all ok. I shut it down and power it up... it tried to boot but fails.. and turns back to default bios settings... any ideas? I'm on 1401..


I have resolved this by either (a) finding the best ProcODT setting by just testing every number one by one or (2) increasing SOC voltage.

ProcODT is just trial and error but you can start with these if you want:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> On hardwareluxx's thread for X370 Prime Pro they list the following ProcODT:
> Samsung B (SR) 2x8GB 53.3 Ohm
> Samsung B (DR) 2x16GB 80/96 Ohm
> Samsung B (DR) 4x16GB 43.6 Ohm
> Hynix A (DR) 2x8GB 53.3 Ohm
> Hynix A (DR) 4x8GB 40 Ohm
> 
> I'm not quite sure where the numbers are from


I also believe 53.3 Ohm works well with Samsung B (SR) 4x8GB


----------



## Merboe

just flashed the 1401 BIOS:


Idle socket temperature now is no longer tctl +5°C but hovering around 26°C.
That looks way better.


----------



## elguero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> AGESA 1006 RC4 official BIOS 1401
> 
> Just tested quickly 3600 memory and cold booting, seems good but you guys are going to have to help me test this before we have a judgement. Seems CPU temp reading from SIO now has -20*C offset for XFR enabled CPUs.


I can confirm that this new bios has solved my cold boot issue. I´m running 3200 MHz using default D.O.C.P with my Gskill F4-3200C16D-16GTZSK 16gb kit.

Funny story, I can use 2400 MHz, and 3200 Mhz, but no 2600 or 2900 Mhz.

Now all I hope if for a fix for all my dead aura RGBs


----------



## buttmen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Laur3nTyu*
> 
> so I managed to set up a decent OC, even tested for stability 2 hours stress testing.. all ok so far
> 
> 3.9 @ 1.344 / 2933 ram 17-17-17-38 ( i don't care about timings now) however I got this one problem..
> 
> I restart the system how many times i want, its all ok. I shut it down and power it up... it tried to boot but fails.. and turns back to default bios settings... any ideas? I'm on 1401..
> 
> 
> 
> I have resolved this by either (a) finding the best ProcODT setting by just testing every number one by one or (2) increasing SOC voltage.
> 
> ProcODT is just trial and error but you can start with these if you want:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> On hardwareluxx's thread for X370 Prime Pro they list the following ProcODT:
> Samsung B (SR) 2x8GB 53.3 Ohm
> Samsung B (DR) 2x16GB 80/96 Ohm
> Samsung B (DR) 4x16GB 43.6 Ohm
> Hynix A (DR) 2x8GB 53.3 Ohm
> Hynix A (DR) 4x8GB 40 Ohm
> 
> I'm not quite sure where the numbers are from
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also believe 53.3 Ohm works well with Samsung B (SR) 4x8GB
Click to expand...

There is a difference in ProcODT value depending on which BIOS (or AGESA) version you run. In my case best setting for 3200MHZ 14-14-14-14-34-T1 timings are:
Samsung B (DR) 4x16GB 43.6 Ohm on 1201
Samsung B (DR) 4x16GB 53.3 Ohm on 1401


----------



## pig666eon

is it just me or is there a new chipset driver out? ezupdate just popped up saying there is a new one... i have it already installed just wondering if its a glitch because i dont see it on the main page for download


----------



## mackanz

Son of a *****!
Previous bioses have had me maxed out at 3200 with14 timings. This is not maxed out yet either.
2x8 GB Gskill cl16 "B" die. 1.4 vdimm and training. 1.15 soc.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Well it seems that these freezes must just have to do with Ryzen and Windows then, as it is happening with all graphics cards and nvme or not.


Where can I find the latest IBT, so I can see if my computer does the same thing?


----------



## Canth1972

Just installed bios 1401 (coming from 1107). Finally I can boot into windows using the DOCP 1 setting. I've got 3200 MHz Corsair memory (16 GB/ CL 16).
Only could get the memory up to 3164MHz (busspeed 107, 2933 memory profile) on the old bios. Now it goes up to 3296 with the default timings (and busspeed of 103).
I'm a happy camper.

The system still freezes sometimes under heavy load (AIDA64 stability test). Have not tried testing the heavy load stuff without overclocking so it might still be that.

currently running ~3912 MHz on my Ryzen 1700 (38 * 103).


----------



## Laur3nTyu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I have resolved this by either (a) finding the best ProcODT setting by just testing every number one by one or (2) increasing SOC voltage.
> 
> ProcODT is just trial and error but you can start with these if you want:
> I also believe 53.3 Ohm works well with Samsung B (SR) 4x8GB


I kept going up with this setting to make it stable.

Soc is @ 1.2v and Proc0DT is @ 90 ohm...

I remember somewhere I read it's not safe to go above 80??

Idk but reading all your (community) values.. mine's are just strange...

btw my ram is kingston savage hynix memory 3000mhz cl15.


----------



## michooPL

Hello it's my first post 

Im running stability G.Skill memory F4-3200C16D-32GTZKO (2x16GB) with Ryzen 1800X, to 3066MHz in 1401 bios.

SET IN BIOS (1401) Crosshair Hero VI

Basic:
DDRAM Freq: 3066 MHz
Voltage: 1,35000

Advanced:
First five: 16 - 18 - 18 - 18 - 38

Next:
RC - 56
RFC - 560
RFC2 - 416
RFC4 - 256
RRDL - 8
RRDS - 6
FAW - 39

ProcODT - 96ohm
CR Command Rate - 2T

Save, and exit 



Testing Diablo3, Battlefield1, Aida stability test and Prime95, Cinebench 15 ... Works fine 

SAVED CONF:

pamiec_3066mhz.zip 8k .zip file


Thanx.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Well it seems that these freezes must just have to do with Ryzen and Windows then, as it is happening with all graphics cards and nvme or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I find the latest IBT, so I can see if my computer does the same thing?
Click to expand...

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202


----------



## badhairguy

Why is Tctl still reading +20 from tdie and CPU temp? 1700x, I've had this problem since the very first BIOS this board shipped with and I've seen on several BIOS releases "+20 offset has been removed"

My H110i liquid temp is reading 29.3, Tdie and "CPU" are reading 35.4 at idle, which seems correct. Tctl still reading 55.4.

I've tried enabling SensiMI skew @ 272, and disabling it, it makes no difference.


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> Why is Tctl still reading +20 from tdie and CPU temp? 1700x, I've had this problem since the very first BIOS this board shipped with and I've seen on several BIOS releases "+20 offset has been removed"


I'm with you!!!!


----------



## mct1980

All this temp stuff is a bit confusing now with many people stating different things. From what i see on my 1700x is that Tctl has not changed on HWiNFO 5.52-3161. The Tdie and the C6H Cpu temp in HWiNFO is now identical and since the Tctl temp is +20c i would say Tdie and C6H temps are now correct? Does the fans work from Tctl or the C6H temps? Haven't done any QFAN tweaking and don't have any AISUITE installed and my fans don't ramp up anymore so this makes me think it's the C6H temps we should be looking at.
At idle that gives me temps on about 26c with a room temp of 24.

For me the 1401 seems to be a step forward. In terms of OC it didn't really change anything for me as far as i can see so the temp fix was the bonus here


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightCores*
> 
> Brain dead be I (me?). List components not. Setting be what thee want. -- gee I can't even do Yoda.
> Everything is pretty much at Auto now.
> If you would send me a link to your settings I will try them out and report back with what happens and a list of setting (exported to the USB stick and then to this site).
> I appreciate your humor (Yoda) at this point I really need it.
> 
> My goal is to first get the F4-3200C14Q-64GTZSW running at specifications (1.35V Cl14)
> Then get it up to 3900Mhz for 24/7 operation. ...


@EightCores:
You will need to study the results over pages and pages in order to try to make sense of what affects what, or get lucky. I published my corrected BIOS dump in message 19465. A more recent expression by another contributor here is in message 19563. *gupsterg* has littered the landscape with contributions. Look for contributors with similar memory types and see what works for them. If your hardware is well connected you should be able to POST with no changes to the BIOS (other wise you couldn't change anything).


----------



## balanceark

Installed the new BIOS yesterday, previous BIOS got my ram from 2666 to 2933, new bios still has it stuck at 2933.

CMU32GX4M2C3200C16 (Corsair LED 32GB 16x2 Hynix)

Tried changing the ProcODT, no luck. Tried changing timings, no luck. Voltage changes didn't produce anything helpful either







might start the RMA process and go with another kit.


----------



## WarpenN1

I have problem to overclock my 1700 even by 100mhz to 3.8ghz and it's reallu bothering.. Prime95 crashes pc anywhere from 5 minutes to 1hr.. With 1.35vcore and with some degree load line calibration... Ive tried vddsoc 1.3v and pll voltage 1.9v and northbridge to 1.25v, do anybody have any idea how I could get it to not crash prime95?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaOptika*
> 
> ...and regarding temperature read-out:
> I get completely reasonable Die-Readings if doing the following:
> - Sens Mi Skew ENABLED
> - T-Offset manually set to 43 (for 1700x/1800x, should be the default value of 63 for 1700)
> 
> It seems like 1401 is messing up the Auto value for this T-Offset.
> 
> -> With air cooling, I get 35°C in idle and 62°C in full load wich is more reasonable than anything I had before.


Just made those changes, and the result does seem reasonable at idle. I can't at present get a reliable temperature measurement once booted into Linux. Did you discover the values by trial and error, or was the 43 floating somewhere on the Internet? 1800X.


----------



## DaOptika

63 is the default value. As AMD said 1700x/1800x show 20° too much -> I got to 43.

Anyway, after some restarts my values are off again and the setting doesn't seem to work anymore. 1401 is really bugged here...


----------



## Bart

Another 1401 bug (maybe): when you set the RGB lights to be disabled during off / sleep, it doesn't work. At least not for me. Lights are still doing the stupid rainbow thing when the system is off. Grrrrr. Drives me nuts. Who the hell wants a light show with the thing OFF?!?!?


----------



## Pilotasso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Another 1401 bug (maybe): when you set the RGB lights to be disabled during off / sleep, it doesn't work. At least not for me. Lights are still doing the stupid rainbow thing when the system is off. Grrrrr. Drives me nuts. Who the hell wants a light show with the thing OFF?!?!?


some people here wished thay had this problem









I just put a coat over the PC during the night.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Who the hell wants a light show with the thing OFF?!?!?


Donna Summer, Earth, Wind & Fire, Michael Jackson and the Bee Gees just to name a few....

EDIT: Oh wait, I was thinking DISCO lights when I read that...


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Donna Summer, Earth, Wind & Fire, Michael Jackson and the Bee Gees just to name a few....


Me....


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Me....


hehe lol

RGB is addicting and there must be science somewhere that supports the theory that RGB makes it go *FASTER!!!*....


----------



## Bart

LOL! I fix it by just turning off the PSU, which ironically comes in handy for cold boot testing.


----------



## Nijo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> hehe lol
> 
> RGB is addicting and there must be science somewhere that supports the theory that RGB makes it go *FASTER!!!*....


I´m sure it does. Looks faster, so it must do


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nijo*
> 
> I´m sure it does. Looks faster, so it must do


Yeah our Intellect says otherwise, but the senses say it must be true...


----------



## 2sl0w

1401 Bios is working great for me. My Ram EVGA DDR4 2800 dual sided would only run at 2666 previously but now I can run it @ 2800 DOCP Standard.

The rest of the overclock has stayed the same.

1700x w/ Zenstates 2.2 -.0625v Offset

40 1.35v
30 1.075v
20 .9v

Digging it so far. Will report back after more stress testing, I also noticed the temp reported change in HWInfo.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Another 1401 bug (maybe): when you set the RGB lights to be disabled during off / sleep, it doesn't work. At least not for me. Lights are still doing the stupid rainbow thing when the system is off. Grrrrr. Drives me nuts. Who the hell wants a light show with the thing OFF?!?!?


Not having that problem here. GSkill LED RAM and Kraken X62. Not using any crappy lighting software other than NZXT Cam which controls only the cooler. Everything turns off.


----------



## JoN7Shepard

Does anyone know if the recent BIOS has fixed PState overclocking via BIOS (not using ZenStates software)? Or still unsafe to do that?

Also, good news! I'm using the new BIOS and finally got my 2x16 Samsung-B to 3200MHZ!







14-14-14-34... just needed ProcODT to 96ohms and it works like magic! I had left my VDDSOC to Auto, but noticed it was bringing it up to 1.1V, so I set it back to manual 1.0V... is that a good idea? Anyone know why auto is trying to bring VDDSOC higher now?

Thanks!


----------



## Merboe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *balanceark*
> 
> Installed the new BIOS yesterday, previous BIOS got my ram from 2666 to 2933, new bios still has it stuck at 2933.
> 
> CMU32GX4M2C3200C16 (Corsair LED 32GB 16x2 Hynix)
> 
> Tried changing the ProcODT, no luck. Tried changing timings, no luck. Voltage changes didn't produce anything helpful either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might start the RMA process and go with another kit.


Exact same thing here. Can't get over 2933 and HWinfo shows only half of the frequency for some reason.


----------



## jsp001

I for one am liking 1401 so far. My RipjawsV, 64Gig, is now at 3200 CL14.. Happy me







.. I have had chip up to 4.15 stable, will see if I still can. At 4.0 now. As for the RGB, I have always had them stay on when sys is shutdown, so I kill the power too. I did have to ProcODT to 60ohm for the ram. One thing I don't know, Do I want the lowest ohm's or high that works? I am still a little over volt till I am done OC'ing.. -20c is showing on my as well, board shows 16c when cpu shows 36c, and socket is 26 lol, that's idle at 1.412v.. Best I have had so far


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoN7Shepard*
> 
> Does anyone know if the recent BIOS has fixed PState overclocking via BIOS (not using ZenStates software)? Or still unsafe to do that?
> 
> Thanks!


It has never been unsafe to overclock via BIOS. You just have to use offset voltages for Vcore if you want p-states to work rather than altering the p-state values.


----------



## MuddyPaws

thinking of getting these

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/G-SKILL-F4-3466C16D-16GTZR-Trident-Z-RGB-Series-16-GB-8-GB-x-2-DDR4-3466/262934002371?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D555018%26algo%3DPL.SIM%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D43781%26meid%3Dc1a3906b080644509b56d8783b45a393%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D142346642414

or these DDR4-4133MHz (PC4-33000), 16GB (8GBx2), CL19-19-19-39, 1.35 volt

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/G-SKILL-F4-4133C19D-16GTZR-Trident-Z-RGB-Series-16-GB-8-GB-x-2-DDR4-4133/142346642414?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D555018%26algo%3DPL.SIM%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D43781%26meid%3D6b7a2388dd794549a1c9105c9edf9058%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D262934002371


----------



## Gettz8488

Is ryzen master still reporting correct tempatures? i'm show my cpu idling at 25C and i just don't believe it under load cinebench its at 45C hwmonitor showing a offset of +20? hwinfo shows tcdie same as ryzen master


----------



## cookiedent

Has anyone an Idea, why I can go with BIOS 1201 up to 2850 MHz RAM Speed (2666 + 107 BCLK) and with the newer ones ( 9943, 9945,1401) I can ony reach 2400 MHz, rising up BCLK over 101 MHz is not possible.
Has anyone else the same Problem, is there a solution?
Cold Boot bug is in 9943, 9945 and 1401 worser than in 1201.

RAM is two Kit´s Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3000C15
I Have only installed a RX480, 3 SSD´s and two HDD´s and a BD ROM, nothing else.


----------



## JoN7Shepard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> It has never been unsafe to overclock via BIOS. You just have to use offset voltages for Vcore if you want p-states to work rather than altering the p-state values.


From the front page:
Quote:


> P-state settings under AMD CBS
> 
> There are currently several bugs in AMD CBS related to P-state overclocking. An additional problem is that the settings are reset whenever DRAM training has failed (see above). Beware of this issue and expect your CPU Core Voltage to be default P0 VID + CPU Core Voltage offset + SMU increase from XFR when this happens. To be safe we recommend using Manual mode for CPU Core Voltage when overclocking. If you still want overclock with P-stated enabled, our current recommendation is to leave CPU Core Voltage offset at Auto or +0.00625, set P0/P1/P2 to Custom but keep the default values under AMD CBSS, and relay on our OS software ASUS ZenStates listed below for P-state control.


This is saying that overclocking via offset when using PSTATES is not safe if training fails.


----------



## MuddyPaws

new updates:

ASUS AI Suite 3
AISuite3 ASUS AI Suite 3 V2.00.03 Install Program for Windows 10 64-bit.
DIP5 ASUS Dual Intelligent Processors 5 V1.04.35 for Windows 10 64-bit.
EZUpdate ASUS EZ Update V2.03.16 for Windows 10 64-bit.
File_Transfer ASUS File Transfer V1.00.08 for Windows 10 64-bit.
System_Information ASUS System Information V1.01.13 for Windows 10 64-bit.
USB BIOS Flashback ASUS USB BIOS Flashback V1.03.08 for Windows 10 64-bit.
File Size
194.07 MBytes
update

2017/06/14

Mem TweakIt
Mem TweakIt V2.02.36 for Windows 10 64-bit.
File Size
3.91 MBytes
update

2017/06/14


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiedent*
> 
> Has anyone an Idea, why I can go with BIOS 1201 up to 2850 MHz RAM Speed (2666 + 107 BCLK) and with the newer ones ( 9943, 9945,1401) I can ony reach 2400 MHz, rising up BCLK over 101 MHz is not possible.
> Has anyone else the same Problem, is there a solution?
> Cold Boot bug is in 9943, 9945 and 1401 worser than in 1201.
> 
> RAM is two Kit´s Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3000C15
> I Have only installed a RX480, 3 SSD´s and two HDD´s and a BD ROM, nothing else.


Same with my lpx 3200, auto settings on anything past 9943 does not seem to like Hynix ram whatsoever.


----------



## MuddyPaws

who has these yet and done testing ?? I may buy them.

G.SKILL F4-4133C19D-16GTZR Trident Z RGB Series 16 GB (8 GB x 2) DDR4 4133 ...


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoN7Shepard*
> 
> From the front page:
> This is saying that overclocking via offset when using PSTATES is not safe if training fails.


Yes, if the overclock fails, the offset adds to the default volts which is approximately 1.1875v for 1700 and 1.35v for 1700x/1800x. If you are overclocking with high offsets, such as up to +0.2v, I can see how that might be alarming. However, unless current is running through (such as when the CPU is on full load) high voltage temporarily should not be too dangerous so long as you correct it right away. For instance, I fix it in bios during boot up.

But I stand corrected. Not sure if 1401 fixed the ability to o/c using p-states vid/fid entries.


----------



## Pilotasso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> who has these yet and done testing ?? I may buy them.
> 
> G.SKILL F4-4133C19D-16GTZR Trident Z RGB Series 16 GB (8 GB x 2) DDR4 4133 ...


I have the 4266 Mhz version which is a very similar kit to these, and they do not yield any higher clocks than any other SAMSUNG B-dies between 3000 and 3600 rated speeds because they are limited to 3200-3600Mhz like everybody else (I'm CL 15-16 @ 3200 because any lower will work fine once in windows but gives occasional cold boot issues). It's too early to tell if the BIOs or the IMC will be the limitating factor to reach the higher clocks.


----------



## badhairguy

A small update on the temp issue. Upon first boot, Tctl in HWiNFO64 is still reading +20 from tdie, *BUT*, in all other monitoring software, it's reading from tdie. I set my fan profile in Corsair link based on this and it worked great until I put the computer to sleep. When it wakes from sleep, all the monitoring software reads from Tctl and fan profile is out of wack again.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> I have the 4266 Mhz version which is a very similar kit to these, and they do not yield any higher clocks than any other SAMSUNG B-dies between 3000 and 3600 rated speeds because they are limited to 3200-3600Mhz like everybody else (I'm CL 15-16 @ 3200 because any lower will work fine once in windows but gives occasional cold boot issues). It's too early to tell if the BIOs or the IMC will be the limitating factor to reach the higher clocks.


ok thanks for the info I will give them a miss for now thank you.


----------



## fanboynz

Anyone using CMU32GX4M2C3200C16 (Corsair 16G x 2), have better results above 2933Mhz on the latest bios?


----------



## elguero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Another 1401 bug (maybe): when you set the RGB lights to be disabled during off / sleep, it doesn't work. At least not for me. Lights are still doing the stupid rainbow thing when the system is off. Grrrrr. Drives me nuts. Who the hell wants a light show with the thing OFF?!?!?


I used to have that same problem, until all rgbs died...


----------



## xsidex

Hey guys I recently updated to the latest bios but somehow I can't find the BankGroupSwap option anywhere. I finally can boot 3200mhz strap and was looking for that setting to try to stabilize everything better. Thanks!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoN7Shepard*
> 
> Does anyone know if the recent BIOS has fixed PState overclocking via BIOS (not using ZenStates software)? Or still unsafe to do that?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> It has never been unsafe to overclock via BIOS. You just have to use offset voltages for Vcore if you want p-states to work rather than altering the p-state values.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JoN7Shepard*
> 
> From the front page:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> P-state settings under AMD CBS
> 
> There are currently several bugs in AMD CBS related to P-state overclocking. An additional problem is that the settings are reset whenever DRAM training has failed (see above). Beware of this issue and expect your CPU Core Voltage to be default P0 VID + CPU Core Voltage offset + SMU increase from XFR when this happens. To be safe we recommend using Manual mode for CPU Core Voltage when overclocking. If you still want overclock with P-stated enabled, our current recommendation is to leave CPU Core Voltage offset at Auto or +0.00625, set P0/P1/P2 to Custom but keep the default values under AMD CBSS, and relay on our OS software ASUS ZenStates listed below for P-state control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is saying that overclocking via offset when using PSTATES is not safe if training fails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Yes, if the overclock fails, the offset adds to the default volts which is approximately 1.1875v for 1700 and 1.35v for 1700x/1800x. If you are overclocking with high offsets, such as up to +0.2v, I can see how that might be alarming. However, unless current is running through (such as when the CPU is on full load) high voltage temporarily should not be too dangerous so long as you correct it right away. For instance, I fix it in bios during boot up.
> 
> But I stand corrected. Not sure if 1401 fixed the ability to o/c using p-states vid/fid entries.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

OP does not contain the work around







.

Core Performance Boost: [Disabled] on Extreme Tweaker page, ignore the one within AMD CBS, as that will get reset on a Q-Code: F9 boot (ie memory training error).

Discussion/test results posts start ~here







. @majestynl also confirmed on his 1800X that the workaround works.

Been using PState 0 OC via UEFI @JoN7Shepard pretty much since been OC'ing on this platform. I have never used ZenStates once. I prefer UEFI OC setup than using SW. I have not yet tried seeing if the ability to increase VID in PState 0 is working, so as stated by finalheaven use offset voltage. Also prior to UEFI 0079 I could lower PState 2 (ie idle) VID ceiling, not checked if working again yet.


----------



## ressonantia

@elmor

So I think I might have found a potential issue with 1401? When rebooting the computer, the RGB headers/lights turn off until Aura starts in Windows. Thats pretty much default behaviour now. I've tried clearing CMOS/reloading optimized defaults. When you cold boot, sometimes the RGB headers/lights come on as soon as the power button is pushed, other times it stays off till Aura loads with Windows as well...


----------



## cookiedent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fanboynz*
> 
> Anyone using CMU32GX4M2C3200C16 (Corsair 16G x 2), have better results above 2933Mhz on the latest bios?


Be happy, my CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 goes down from 2850 with 1201 to 2400 with newer BIOS Versions


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsp001*
> 
> I for one am liking 1401 so far. My RipjawsV, 64Gig, is now at 3200 CL14.. Happy me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. I have had chip up to 4.15 stable, will see if I still can. At 4.0 now. As for the RGB, I have always had them stay on when sys is shutdown, so I kill the power too. I did have to ProcODT to 60ohm for the ram. One thing I don't know, Do I want the lowest ohm's or high that works? I am still a little over volt till I am done OC'ing.. -20c is showing on my as well, board shows 16c when cpu shows 36c, and socket is 26 lol, that's idle at 1.412v.. Best I have had so far


You want the ohms that best impedance match the connection between the CPU and the DRAM. All that this does is reduce signal reflections so that there is less apparent noise interfering with the digital signal. So if you find a range of resistances that work, pick one in between.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiedent*
> 
> Be happy, my CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 goes down from 2850 with 1201 to 2400 with newer BIOS Versions


My lpx 3200 is fine on 1107 besides the random cold boot loop. Anything past that has been a nightmare to fine tune, 9943 and 1401, 1401 booted though where 9943 wouldnt. However i get nothing but HCI errors below 100% and windows memory management errors as well so im back to 1107 and may just stay there. These AGESA updates seem to be a joke for Hynix ram.


----------



## JoN7Shepard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> OP does not contain the work around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Core Performance Boost: [Disabled] on Extreme Tweaker page, ignore the one within AMD CBS, as that will get reset on a Q-Code: F9 boot (ie memory training error).
> 
> Discussion/test results posts start ~here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . @majestynl also confirmed on his 1800X that the workaround works.
> 
> Been using PState 0 OC via UEFI @JoN7Shepard pretty much since been OC'ing on this platform. I have never used ZenStates once. I prefer UEFI OC setup than using SW. I have not yet tried seeing if the ability to increase VID in PState 0 is working, so as stated by finalheaven use offset voltage. Also prior to UEFI 0079 I could lower PState 2 (ie idle) VID ceiling, not checked if working again yet.


Hey, thanks for this! I was running on a fixed overclock and voltage for a month because I stopped stalking this thread and never saw any workaround info.









Did your workaround and set PState0 FID to A2 (I don't touch any other values.) Offset voltage set to 0.0375 (hopefully not too excessive?). Using new Ryzen power plan from AMD chipset. A few BIOS ago I used to see the clockspeed go below 3ghz with PStates... now lowest I've seen it is like 3.6... but the vcore definitely seems to be respecting the PStates going down to 0.414V.









Also, a couple months ago I used to run PState0 FID at A4 (4.1ghz), but I can't seem to get that reasonably stable anymore.







Not sure if CPU degradation or BIOS updates effecting it.









Anyway, thanks again!


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoN7Shepard*
> 
> Hey, thanks for this! I was running on a fixed overclock and voltage for a month because I stopped stalking this thread and never saw any workaround info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did your workaround and set PState0 FID to A2 (I don't touch any other values.) Offset voltage set to 0.0375 (hopefully not too excessive?). Using new Ryzen power plan from AMD chipset. A few BIOS ago I used to see the clockspeed go below 3ghz with PStates... now lowest I've seen it is like 3.6... but the vcore definitely seems to be respecting the PStates going down to 0.414V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, a couple months ago I used to run PState0 FID at A4 (4.1ghz), but I can't seem to get that reasonably stable anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if CPU degradation or BIOS updates effecting it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, thanks again!


Have you tried altering the VID though to see it works with the new bios? Assuming you have the 1700x/1800x and you want to get to approximately 1.3875v, you would set VID to 1A.


----------



## DaOptika

I tried it at 1401: If VID is touched for the P0 state, it will never be triggered, you're stuck at P1 max.
I altered VID for P1 and P2 though, substracted the Offset there. Works great that way!


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> Why is Tctl still reading +20 from tdie and CPU temp? 1700x, I've had this problem since the very first BIOS this board shipped with and I've seen on several BIOS releases "+20 offset has been removed"
> 
> My H110i liquid temp is reading 29.3, Tdie and "CPU" are reading 35.4 at idle, which seems correct. Tctl still reading 55.4.
> 
> I've tried enabling SensiMI skew @ 272, and disabling it, it makes no difference.


welcome to the club i have the same cooler with ek Vardar fans.
what temps do you get full load like IBT AVX loads?
also as for the tctl ignore it the point of the bios is things like fan control in the bios is now reading off the tdie so i can ramp my fans the right way now and not try to push the computer through the desk every 5 minutes..i guess i could swap the fan direction and get it to take off...that could be fun.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaOptika*
> 
> I tried it at 1401: If VID is touched for the P0 state, it will never be triggered, you're stuck at P1 max.
> I altered VID for P1 and P2 though, substracted the Offset there. Works great that way!


Thanks. I guess it's not fixed yet.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Another 1401 bug (maybe): when you set the RGB lights to be disabled during off / sleep, it doesn't work. At least not for me. Lights are still doing the stupid rainbow thing when the system is off. Grrrrr. Drives me nuts. Who the hell wants a light show with the thing OFF?!?!?


i am the other way
every bios i have used...and that is all of them







if i turn off the rgb on sleep or off they stayed on but now finally they are turning off.


----------



## Gettz8488

If anyone can give me some insight that would be great. the LCD On the motherboard is stuck at 24 i assumed it was for reading temps is this a bug or a Hardware problem? i have another crosshair 6 sitting here so can swap out if needed. or can it be the 1401 bios? if anyone can check theres that would be great,


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> If anyone can give me some insight that would be great. the LCD On the motherboard is stuck at 24 i assumed it was for reading temps is this a bug or a Hardware problem? i have another crosshair 6 sitting here so can swap out if needed. or can it be the 1401 bios? if anyone can check theres that would be great,


Why do you think 24 is a problem at all? Does windows not work?


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Why do you think 24 is a problem at all? Does windows not work?


Isn't the temp reader on the motherboard supposed to be changing with temps? i'm talking about the little screen next to the ram on motherboard


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Isn't the temp reader on the motherboard supposed to be changing with temps? i'm talking about the little screen next to the ram on motherboard


Yes, I'm talking about the same thing. Why do you believe that is a temp reader...


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Yes, I'm talking about the same thing. Why do you believe that is a temp reader...


i actually have no idea what is it supposed to be? pls inform me since i'm noob


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> i actually have no idea what is it supposed to be? pls inform me since i'm noob


Check the manual. Its a Q-Code LED. It's meant to provide 2-digit error codes to diagnose issues.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Check the manual. Its a Q-Code LED. It's meant to provide 2-digit error codes to diagnose issues.


Oh thanks for enlightening me. im assuming from your earlier post 24 is good right? don't have manual on me


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Oh thanks for enlightening me. im assuming from your earlier post 24 is good right? don't have manual on me


So long as nothing is actually occurring, like crashing or being unable to boot into windows, you are fine.


----------



## Bmxant

Ran in to a really strange bug last night, not sure what it's related to though..

All of a sudden my F drive (not even used, it's just a 120gb ssd with a few games on it that I haven't touched in quite some time) pinned itself to 100% usage with 0 read and 0 write.

Not only did it make Windows unresponsive, I also had to force restart using the button. Chkdsk shows no problems and neither does Crystal Disk.

Win 10
1800x stock w/ 1.125 SoC
GSkill Trident Z @ 14-14-14-34 3200Mhz 1.35vdimm (1.35vboot)
Bios 1107


----------



## FloppyDrive

First time I ran IBT, I didn't get any freeze problems.

Now every time I run the program, I get freeze issues.


----------



## hotstocks

Expensive Ryzen build nets you almost nothing in real life but aggravation. So 3 months ago I (an experienced overclocker), set out to build a Ryzen system. Read all the first month stuff to make sure I wouldn't screw up any parts. Decided to go with an 1800X (to get 4ghz, NOT), 2 kits of G.skill Tridentz 3600 C16 Sam b-die 2x8, Nvidia 1080ti, Sam 1tb Evo 960 nvme, Corsair 1000w psu, Corsair H100i/Grizzly hydronaut paste with Noctua industrial pressure fans, back up ups, ect. So I spent top dollar on top parts, supposedly to have no hassles and easy overclock. Well, bottom line is this:
Tried every bios, currently on 1401. They all were basically the same for me, as far as how high cpu and memory would go. 1.0.0.6 is nice to use Stilts timings for a little boost, but other than that every bios has limited me to this for 100% stable:

CPU 3950mhz, not a mhz more is stable no matter what volt or soc. Currently at 1.38v LLC 3 soc 1.15v
Ram 3400mhz with 4 sticks, 3430 mhz with 2 sticks, not a mhz more no matter looser timings or higher voltage.
Currently at 3400mhz C14 1T Stilts at 1.43v, USUALLY boots to this speed but sometimes needs 4 tries or reverts back
to very low speed C13.

In any case, I am glad that I am done with this nightmare of 3 months beta testing this system. Now I can use it. But I am not thrilled, sure my memory is ok, but for $500 kit it should be, though no way it will work at 3600mhz. The cpu is kinda a dud at 3.95ghz, but I guess it will have to do. But I still really am upset with the 6-60 second complete freezes, nothing seems to fix them, but they are not usually there except when stress testing. IBT towards the end of each run it happens every time. Maybe IBT and Ryzen just don't get along. In any case, while this has been fun, yeah right, if future windows updates gets rid of these freezes I will be happy, or if Intel's new 8 core blows Ryzen out of the water, well it is only a mobo/cpu swap away for me. Even my 4.7ghz i2500k didn't have these random freezes under load. And no it is NOT my voltage, I can bump voltage up till IBT just shuts off the computer and the freezes still happen. I spent a lot on this system expected a lot more. But thanks to Stilt (the only guy who really knows how to set the 20 memory settings correctly) and Elmor for providing early bioses. I really hope this platform will become more stable and consistent, if not back to Intel. No fanboi, but no one should have to go thru what I did to get a system stable, and I have been doing this for 25 years. Can't even imagine what a newb builder would be doing right now, probably pulling his hair out or returning it.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> A small update on the temp issue. Upon first boot, Tctl in HWiNFO64 is still reading +20 from tdie, *BUT*, in all other monitoring software, it's reading from tdie. I set my fan profile in Corsair link based on this and it worked great until I put the computer to sleep. When it wakes from sleep, all the monitoring software reads from Tctl and fan profile is out of wack again.


and that is why i never bothered with link software.
pump runs full speed all the time...like i care







and i set the fans in the bios to what i want and so far works flawlessly sleep off restart fan speeds stay the same.

but if you want to use link then maybe someone else has an idea.


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> and that is why i never bothered with link software.
> pump runs full speed all the time...like i care
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i set the fans in the bios to what i want and so far works flawlessly sleep off restart fan speeds stay the same.
> 
> but if you want to use link then maybe someone else has an idea.


Well the problem with the h110i is that the fans are controlled through the usb link cable. The only header that attaches to the motherboard has one wire and just reports pump speed.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Oh thanks for enlightening me. im assuming from your earlier post 24 is good right? don't have manual on me


24 is training ram from memory which is fine if it says 8...then you are not posting here you are looking at a bjorked computer i would suggest having a look at the manual also some of the codes i have seen are not in there like 44, on occasion i get a code 30 which is waking from sleep from memory.

they are very helpful when booting up if i get a 62 and the furyx lights up and the keyboard i know i,m good to go
if you get a F9(which i believe is ASUS for F#$% you) and then an 8 it means training or overclock has failed.


----------



## VMEGAEXV

i know this is probly going to sound werid but i cuoldnt get my ram to post at 2400mhz with the dcop settings so i unpluged my AIO from the AIO pump header ..and pluged it into the power directly ...then i cuold post correct settings..so i pluged it back into the AIO header .. and cuoldnt post memory settings higher then 2133..is this some sort of bug?


----------



## kornty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Expensive Ryzen build nets you almost nothing in real life but aggravation. So 3 months ago I (an experienced overclocker), set out to build a Ryzen system. Read all the first month stuff to make sure I wouldn't screw up any parts. Decided to go with an 1800X (to get 4ghz, NOT), 2 kits of G.skill Tridentz 3600 C16 Sam b-die 2x8, Nvidia 1080ti, Sam 1tb Evo 960 nvme, Corsair 1000w psu, Corsair H100i/Grizzly hydronaut paste with Noctua industrial pressure fans, back up ups, ect. So I spent top dollar on top parts, supposedly to have no hassles and easy overclock. Well, bottom line is this:
> Tried every bios, currently on 1401. They all were basically the same for me, as far as how high cpu and memory would go. 1.0.0.6 is nice to use Stilts timings for a little boost, but other than that every bios has limited me to this for 100% stable:
> 
> CPU 3950mhz, not a mhz more is stable no matter what volt or soc. Currently at 1.38v LLC 3 soc 1.15v
> Ram 3400mhz with 4 sticks, 3430 mhz with 2 sticks, not a mhz more no matter looser timings or higher voltage.
> Currently at 3400mhz C14 1T Stilts at 1.43v, USUALLY boots to this speed but sometimes needs 4 tries or reverts back
> to very low speed C13.
> 
> In any case, I am glad that I am done with this nightmare of 3 months beta testing this system. Now I can use it. But I am not thrilled, sure my memory is ok, but for $500 kit it should be, though no way it will work at 3600mhz. The cpu is kinda a dud at 3.95ghz, but I guess it will have to do. But I still really am upset with the 6-60 second complete freezes, nothing seems to fix them, but they are not usually there except when stress testing. IBT towards the end of each run it happens every time. Maybe IBT and Ryzen just don't get along. In any case, while this has been fun, yeah right, if future windows updates gets rid of these freezes I will be happy, or if Intel's new 8 core blows Ryzen out of the water, well it is only a mobo/cpu swap away for me. Even my 4.7ghz i2500k didn't have these random freezes under load. And no it is NOT my voltage, I can bump voltage up till IBT just shuts off the computer and the freezes still happen. I spent a lot on this system expected a lot more. But thanks to Stilt (the only guy who really knows how to set the 20 memory settings correctly) and Elmor for providing early bioses. I really hope this platform will become more stable and consistent, if not back to Intel. No fanboi, but no one should have to go thru what I did to get a system stable, and I have been doing this for 25 years. Can't even imagine what a newb builder would be doing right now, probably pulling his hair out or returning it.


I had those random freezes while stress testing and then I did a refresh of Windows (because I ****ed up something else's unrelated) and they went away. Not sure if it's worth the hassle to do that but it's worth a shot if it's that bad.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Expensive Ryzen build nets you almost nothing in real life but aggravation. So 3 months ago I (an experienced overclocker), set out to build a Ryzen system. Read all the first month stuff to make sure I wouldn't screw up any parts. Decided to go with an 1800X (to get 4ghz, NOT), 2 kits of G.skill Tridentz 3600 C16 Sam b-die 2x8, Nvidia 1080ti, Sam 1tb Evo 960 nvme, Corsair 1000w psu, Corsair H100i/Grizzly hydronaut paste with Noctua industrial pressure fans, back up ups, ect. So I spent top dollar on top parts, supposedly to have no hassles and easy overclock. Well, bottom line is this:
> Tried every bios, currently on 1401. They all were basically the same for me, as far as how high cpu and memory would go. 1.0.0.6 is nice to use Stilts timings for a little boost, but other than that every bios has limited me to this for 100% stable:
> 
> CPU 3950mhz, not a mhz more is stable no matter what volt or soc. Currently at 1.38v LLC 3 soc 1.15v
> Ram 3400mhz with 4 sticks, 3430 mhz with 2 sticks, not a mhz more no matter looser timings or higher voltage.
> Currently at 3400mhz C14 1T Stilts at 1.43v, USUALLY boots to this speed but sometimes needs 4 tries or reverts back
> to very low speed C13.
> 
> In any case, I am glad that I am done with this nightmare of 3 months beta testing this system. Now I can use it. But I am not thrilled, sure my memory is ok, but for $500 kit it should be, though no way it will work at 3600mhz. The cpu is kinda a dud at 3.95ghz, but I guess it will have to do. But I still really am upset with the 6-60 second complete freezes, nothing seems to fix them, but they are not usually there except when stress testing. IBT towards the end of each run it happens every time. Maybe IBT and Ryzen just don't get along. In any case, while this has been fun, yeah right, if future windows updates gets rid of these freezes I will be happy, or if Intel's new 8 core blows Ryzen out of the water, well it is only a mobo/cpu swap away for me. Even my 4.7ghz i2500k didn't have these random freezes under load. And no it is NOT my voltage, I can bump voltage up till IBT just shuts off the computer and the freezes still happen. I spent a lot on this system expected a lot more. But thanks to Stilt (the only guy who really knows how to set the 20 memory settings correctly) and Elmor for providing early bioses. I really hope this platform will become more stable and consistent, if not back to Intel. No fanboi, but no one should have to go thru what I did to get a system stable, and I have been doing this for 25 years. Can't even imagine what a newb builder would be doing right now, probably pulling his hair out or returning it.


I am inclined to agree with you in regards to the 1800x overclock performance best i have squeezed so far is 4.02 and that is with quite a few powerstations.
ram is well dumb i spent $150 on some team extreme 3600 Samsung b die (so i was in no way ripped off considering the gskill 3200 falre is $290 here now)
but i did expect a bit better compatibility, at least they are better than my corsair 3200 Samsung e die which will not go past 2666(the TE are at 2933 15 15 15 153451)
as for overclocking honestly compared to the S&*storm z170 and 6700k i had this is a breeze...that junker hit 4.5 and stopped dead one single mghz past that and kaboom...i hate that platform.

as for easier overclocking i would like what i had with the fx...up the multi and it still boosts if you want...done or locked blck so my furyx didn't leap out of the case and try and gut me every time i touch blck.

it has issues but i for one really don't care...it murders my 6700k it is quieter and uses around the same juice if i have to fiddle i fiddle if i want stable i have preset bulletproof stable settinsg saved and ready to go for every bios so to me not that much of an issue.

also as for freezes mine never freezes ever...if you like i can take the bios settings and throw them in so you can have a gander(who knows i probably have something wrong anyway







no one is perfect)

oh i just remembered something i do and that is turn hpet off(not sure if that is any use to you but that works for me and it runs a little better...at least for me)


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merboe*
> 
> Exact same thing here. Can't get over 2933 and HWinfo shows only half of the frequency for some reason.


it is showing you the actual memory frequency. DDR 2933 is not 2933 mhz, it is 2933 MT/s @ 1466.5mhz.


----------



## Karagra

Which one is actually correct? I am at +0.1 in bios for VCore


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Expensive Ryzen build nets you almost nothing in real life but aggravation. So 3 months ago I (an experienced overclocker), set out to build a Ryzen system. Read all the first month stuff to make sure I wouldn't screw up any parts. Decided to go with an 1800X (to get 4ghz, NOT), 2 kits of G.skill Tridentz 3600 C16 Sam b-die 2x8, Nvidia 1080ti, Sam 1tb Evo 960 nvme, Corsair 1000w psu, Corsair H100i/Grizzly hydronaut paste with Noctua industrial pressure fans, back up ups, ect. So I spent top dollar on top parts, supposedly to have no hassles and easy overclock. Well, bottom line is this:
> Tried every bios, currently on 1401. They all were basically the same for me, as far as how high cpu and memory would go. 1.0.0.6 is nice to use Stilts timings for a little boost, but other than that every bios has limited me to this for 100% stable:
> 
> CPU 3950mhz, not a mhz more is stable no matter what volt or soc. Currently at 1.38v LLC 3 soc 1.15v
> Ram 3400mhz with 4 sticks, 3430 mhz with 2 sticks, not a mhz more no matter looser timings or higher voltage.
> Currently at 3400mhz C14 1T Stilts at 1.43v, USUALLY boots to this speed but sometimes needs 4 tries or reverts back
> to very low speed C13.
> 
> In any case, I am glad that I am done with this nightmare of 3 months beta testing this system. Now I can use it. But I am not thrilled, sure my memory is ok, but for $500 kit it should be, though no way it will work at 3600mhz. The cpu is kinda a dud at 3.95ghz, but I guess it will have to do. But I still really am upset with the 6-60 second complete freezes, nothing seems to fix them, but they are not usually there except when stress testing. IBT towards the end of each run it happens every time. Maybe IBT and Ryzen just don't get along. In any case, while this has been fun, yeah right, if future windows updates gets rid of these freezes I will be happy, or if Intel's new 8 core blows Ryzen out of the water, well it is only a mobo/cpu swap away for me. Even my 4.7ghz i2500k didn't have these random freezes under load. And no it is NOT my voltage, I can bump voltage up till IBT just shuts off the computer and the freezes still happen. I spent a lot on this system expected a lot more. But thanks to Stilt (the only guy who really knows how to set the 20 memory settings correctly) and Elmor for providing early bioses. I really hope this platform will become more stable and consistent, if not back to Intel. No fanboi, but no one should have to go thru what I did to get a system stable, and I have been doing this for 25 years. Can't even imagine what a newb builder would be doing right now, probably pulling his hair out or returning it.


Other side of the coin...

I too set out for a high end Ryzen build, read up on the platform for the first month, and then spec'd out my system.

- 1800x, binned at 4.1 by Siliconlottery.com
- 2 kits of 4266 rated B die memory by G.skill
- 2 1080ti Asus FE's
- 1TB 950 Samsung Evo M.2
- 2 360 rads
- 2 D5 strong pumps
- EK dual D5 housing w/ res
- 1 CH6 MB
- 1 EK CH6 motherboard block
- 2 EK 1080ti Water blocks
- 1250w platinum power supply
- 12 EK Vadar 3k fans
- EK fittings and Primochill soft lines
- EK Coolant in blood red

Then I added:

1 kit CL15 3600 2x8GB by g.skill

My results have been very good. I can run 4.1 at low voltage, my memory has always hit at least 3400 since 1202. I really have not had any issues other than my initial CH6 went bad after 3 days.Other than draining my loop, it really was not a big deal to run to the store and get it exchanged. I too get the random freezes under load and while stress testing, even to the point that the screen will go black, and it is REALLY annoying. I just cannot figure them out. It is not the memory, voltage, or the M.2 (yes, tried booting and running of a SATA3 SSD, still does it).

I needed to refresh a second PC in the house, so I built another Ryzen, this time with a Tachi MB and a 4 ghz binned 1700. also works well, runs 4.0 @ 1.39v, but no freezes or screen black outs when stress testing. Setup with some G.skill 3200 CL 14 memory on a 360mm AseTek AIO, and let it run. No issues. (1070 GTX GPU)

I also needed to build my Dad a PC, so I gave him the 1700, and built a second 1800x on a CH6, single 1080 TI, 360mm AIO, 4.0ghz at 1.365v, CL16 3600 g.skill running 4266, optimized sub-timings and 14-14-14-14-32 primary timings; also does the freezes while stress testing. ( it appears to be CH6 specific). Not really pushing it hard, and it has always been stable and performs well.

Now I am due to rebuild my primary workstation (my daily driver work PC); I am either going to go 16c Thread ripper, or I am going to go with the 16core i9, I have no idea which I am going to choose. I will wait for both to come out, and look for some head to heads. Another big question mark for both thread ripper and the i9 is memory support. If AMD has not sorted out the memory training, cold boots, high dram voltage and still cannot support higher speed memory, then I will most likely run with the i9. Another big question mark is the cross die communication. As we all know the cross CCX data fabric runs at memclock, and is SLOW AS BALLS, just one thread on your application gets scheduled to a core in another CCX and your performance goes to absolute crap. So the second big question for me is what is AMD going to do about it. Are they going to change the multiplier and run that data fabric at 2x memclock to speed it up, and what about cross die? If it is that bad on die going from one CCX to the other, how bad is it going to be when it has to leave the die and communicate though the socket? If I fire up a CPU intensive workload and my threads start bouncing around between CCX's and Dies am I going to see an even bigger performance hit? I know people like to dump on Intel's ring bus, but it sure as hell is better than this "infinity fabric" BS. I shouldn't take a 10-20% performance hit just certain cores are scheduled.

So... the jury is out on the HEDT build, Yes, AMD has some very strong advantages, but it has some very large Achilles heals as well, and when it comes down to the PC I need to just work, 100% reliable, every day so I can afford my toys... I just don't have patents to beta test another platform.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> Well the problem with the h110i is that the fans are controlled through the usb link cable. The only header that attaches to the motherboard has one wire and just reports pump speed.


my 2 ek vders are plugged into cpu and cpu opt and i control those via the bios the pump is in the aio pump header and just stays on full.

now on an aside i just tried offsets and 4g and all was going well till ibt avx and it overheated...so my guess is i have screwed up the grizzly paste as with the voltages i,m using it should not be getting this toasty so time to pull it down and check(by the way it restarted when it hit 75 degrees via tdie)


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> my 2 ek vders are plugged into cpu and cpu opt and i control those via the bios the pump is in the aio pump header and just stays on full.
> 
> now on an aside i just tried offsets and 4g and all was going well till ibt avx and it overheated...so my guess is i have screwed up the grizzly paste as with the voltages i,m using it should not be getting this toasty so time to pull it down and check(by the way it restarted when it hit 75 degrees via tdie)


Or use a better stress tester, not an application specifically written to generate as much heat as possible by doing things that no other application on earth will ever do. Remember IBT was built as a cooling system stress test for super computers. There are some CPU's that can not pass IBT at stock voltages and stock clocks (like my 4770k, which btw, over clocks to 4.6ghz rock stable on everything other than IBT.)

IBT is just plain dumb.


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Or use a better stress tester, not an application specifically written to generate as much heat as possible by doing things that no other application on earth will ever do. Remember IBT was built as a cooling system stress test for super computers. There are some CPU's that can not pass IBT at stock voltages and stock clocks (like my 4770k, which btw, over clocks to 4.6ghz rock stable on everything other than IBT.)
> 
> IBT is just plain dumb.


I use a combination of Aida 64 and Prime 95, in addition to real world testing like playing battlefield 1 for 8 hours straight with hwinfo running in the background to catch whea errors


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Or use a better stress tester, not an application specifically written to generate as much heat as possible by doing things that no other application on earth will ever do. Remember IBT was built as a cooling system stress test for super computers. There are some CPU's that can not pass IBT at stock voltages and stock clocks (like my 4770k, which btw, over clocks to 4.6ghz rock stable on everything other than IBT.)
> 
> IBT is just plain dumb.


i know but its the trump method if your gonna screw something up do it all the way.
plus never had a restart before ever that's with 4.1 and 1.5 volts never got close.

oh...and you know that feeling when you have pulled down the computer ripped off the heat sink and look around and think...where's that nice expensive thermal paste i bought....and you can't find it.
words were spoken but i did find it and now back up and running and now have to wait till this crap cures.
my testing usual testing is
real bench 2.54(much nastier than the old ones)
multi loops of cb15
superpi(i know not a big stress test but does show changes in ram settings nicely)
games...take your pick but i do like a 20 minute demoplay of my ut3 game








so far to date no game i have has crashed because of the cpu....video card yes cpu no
oh fire strike stress test also a nice little test useless but it does show issues when there are some.
also yes i have hwinfo open for the same reason.
but do not do prime 95 i hate that test i have had dead stock super stable systems just crash because of that test i don't consider it stable(but that's my opinion and probably worth 1 cent)

oh and handbrake...i am still ripping my 4k worth of dvds and that will show up errors pretty quick and if it can take 6 hours of ripping i am happy.

but anywho all systems are different all behave in whatever way the want so it's all a big learning curve and frustrating as it is sometimes i am having fun.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> But I still really am upset with the 6-60 second complete freezes, nothing seems to fix them, but they are not usually there except when stress testing. IBT towards the end of each run it happens every time. Maybe IBT and Ryzen just don't get along.


IntelBurnTest is a 2012 program. Perhaps you shouldn't judge your system based upon a 5 year old program.


----------



## jsp001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> You want the ohms that best impedance match the connection between the CPU and the DRAM. All that this does is reduce signal reflections so that there is less apparent noise interfering with the digital signal. So if you find a range of resistances that work, pick one in between.


Thanks, will do..


----------



## hotstocks

Yeah I guess that is what I am going to do. I find it odd that the C6H gets these stress testing freezes when other mobos don't. So it must be some setting in the bios or just something that isn't right with the mobo. I don't use IBT to make 40 runs to consider it stable. I have found that it only takes 4 runs with 90% ram to prove stability 99% of the time. Good enough for me, but still odd about those freezes when heavily stressed. Believe it or not Y-Cruncher gets my cpu hotter then even IBT, and I don't think it freezes, or freezes as long.

And to the other suggestion. I don't really think a clean install will get rid of the freezes. Yes my install is not a clean, but I did sysprep it before the system restore. In case you don't know what sysprep is, that is a MS program that removes all drivers and makes the system like new driver wise to deploy onto many different systems, without losing all your saved programs and installs/data. With windows 10 you shouldn't even need to do that, but I did it as an extra measure even though I have never had problems going from win 7 to 10 to intel to amd. Win 10 actually does a really good job of just working even if you swap mobo/cpus. Sysprep is great if you just want to be sure every driver is stripped away.


----------



## PhantomGaming

XFR seems to be bugged. 1600x doesn't boost past 3.7ghz on one core anymore. Bios 1401

Edit: Performance Also seems to be marginally worse than 9943/9945 in single threaded tasks despite being much more stable. Elmor fix this and your gonna be golden.


----------



## dorbot

Bios 1401.

After waking from sleep my fans all go to fast speed. All are reading CPU temp in bios.

On previous bios my fans seemed to run slower after waking from sleep.

Probably something to do with the 20°C temp offset in 1401.

Point being there is a bug in all bios with how the fans respond after waking from sleep. For me at least.

The behaviour has reversed polarity with 1402, so now they speed up rather than slowing down after sleep.

I wonder if anyone else has noticed similar behaviour?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoN7Shepard*
> 
> Hey, thanks for this! I was running on a fixed overclock and voltage for a month because I stopped stalking this thread and never saw any workaround info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did your workaround and set PState0 FID to A2 (I don't touch any other values.) Offset voltage set to 0.0375 (hopefully not too excessive?). Using new Ryzen power plan from AMD chipset. A few BIOS ago I used to see the clockspeed go below 3ghz with PStates... now lowest I've seen it is like 3.6... but the vcore definitely seems to be respecting the PStates going down to 0.414V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, a couple months ago I used to run PState0 FID at A4 (4.1ghz), but I can't seem to get that reasonably stable anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if CPU degradation or BIOS updates effecting it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, thanks again!


NP







.

I don't use Ryzen Power Plan, I tested it for a few use cases and preferred my own modded version on "Balanced" in W10C and I use "High Performance" with mods in W7. So have no experience to sharre on that PP







.

Hmmm, I'd be surprised it would have degraded. You'd be shocked what kinda voltage I ran for ~2 days to doing a) some HWBot subs b) ROG showdown team edition subs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaOptika*
> 
> I tried it at 1401: If VID is touched for the P0 state, it will never be triggered, you're stuck at P1 max.
> I altered VID for P1 and P2 though, substracted the Offset there. Works great that way!


+rep, thanks for share







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Bios 1401.
> After waking from sleep my fans all go to fast speed. All are reading CPU temp in bios.
> On previous bios my fans seemed to run slower after waking from sleep.
> Probably something to do with the 20°C temp offset in 1401.
> 
> Point being there is a bug in all bios with how the fans respond after waking from sleep. For me at least.
> The behaviour has reversed polarity with 1402, so now they speed up rather than slowing down after sleep.
> 
> I wonder if anyone else has noticed similar behaviour?


Not used 1401 with W10C yet, but on W7 a) "Sleep/Resume" works which it has not in the past UEFIs for me b) no fan issues in past or now from "Sleep/Resume", past I used W10C now W7.

UEFI 1402 been released?


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Bios 1401.
> After waking from sleep my fans all go to fast speed. All are reading CPU temp in bios.
> On previous bios my fans seemed to run slower after waking from sleep.
> Probably something to do with the 20°C temp offset in 1401.
> 
> Point being there is a bug in all bios with how the fans respond after waking from sleep. For me at least.
> The behaviour has reversed polarity with 1402, so now they speed up rather than slowing down after sleep.
> 
> I wonder if anyone else has noticed similar behaviour?


I posted a few pages ago that I'm having the same problem. On first boot the +20 offset essentially disappears and fans run normally but after resuming from sleep it reverts back to Tctl +20.
@elmor can you take a look at this ?


----------



## eyetrippy

All I want now is a reliable, fast way of stress testing this system, or I may forego most stress testing.

Example 1:
I can pass 3 hours of OCCT linpack avx, and fail handbrake encoding after =/- 3 hours

Example 1:
I ran tpu memtest with a group of settings, failed within minutes (crashed with some reference lookup error or something). Thought, how long would it take to get that error again? 7 hours!!! .

So, I could run this stress test for e.g. 4 hours, get no error, think I was good when not.

It's this waste of hours of my life testing that is depressing me now.

That and the sliding scale when it comes to pushing components - it's useless testing memory OC on it's own, because if you get it stable, then start pushing the cpu, you need to change setting specifically to the ram, e.g. dram voltage - so all that time pushing ram on it's own was for nothing.

I am now on the same settings that failed tpu memtest with minutes/7 hours, and am going to have a look for something that hopefully shows that issue up sooner.

Am tired of wasting my time on this system.

Edit

Another thing I am skeptical about is these two tests I use mainly (occt linpack avx and tpu memtest) are two of those that lock up the system for long periods of time, and I am not sure if those lock-ups are the cause of failure at times. They are certainly responsible for inducing the screen blackouts I experience in nothing else - again, I feel due to the lock-up periods.


----------



## FloppyDrive

There's a newer version of CPU-Z (1.79.1) which fixes some minor bugs.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I also needed to build my Dad a PC, so I gave him the 1700, and built a second 1800x on a CH6, single 1080 TI, 360mm AIO, 4.0ghz at 1.365v, CL16 3600 g.skill running 4266, optimized sub-timings and 14-14-14-14-32 primary timings; also does the freezes while stress testing. ( it appears to be CH6 specific).


There seems to be people running IBT on C6H's without problems. Perhaps it's an "X" processor issue?


----------



## PapitaHD

Hi!

I've been following this thread since the beginning. Last night I made a huge mistake. I was testing the new beta bios and I accidentally upped the vSOC voltage to 1.5 instead of 1.15. Windows booted up fine and I only launched hwinfo (that's always the first app I launch after boot) so I immediately forced shut down my pc with the power button and hit cmos reset...
After this I loaded back my default stable profile with good voltages and everything seems fine. My best oc profile with lowest voltages passes realbench, tpu memtest and prime so it seems somehow miraculously my cpu survived without damage.
Can someone reasssure me about that this is possible? I was sure I killed my cpu because 1,25V is stated as absolute max even for ln2 overclocking. How could it survived?
I'm really happy that it works I just would like to hear some opinions what should I test to make sure it hasn't got damaged.


----------



## mackanz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyetrippy*
> 
> All I want now is a reliable, fast way of stress testing this system, or I may forego most stress testing.
> 
> Example 1:
> I can pass 3 hours of OCCT linpack avx, and fail handbrake encoding after =/- 3 hours
> 
> Example 1:
> I ran tpu memtest with a group of settings, failed within minutes (crashed with some reference lookup error or something). Thought, how long would it take to get that error again? 7 hours!!! .
> 
> So, I could run this stress test for e.g. 4 hours, get no error, think I was good when not.
> 
> It's this waste of hours of my life testing that is depressing me now.
> 
> That and the sliding scale when it comes to pushing components - it's useless testing memory OC on it's own, because if you get it stable, then start pushing the cpu, you need to change setting specifically to the ram, e.g. dram voltage - so all that time pushing ram on it's own was for nothing.
> 
> I am now on the same settings that failed tpu memtest with minutes/7 hours, and am going to have a look for something that hopefully shows that issue up sooner.
> 
> Am tired of wasting my time on this system.
> 
> Edit
> 
> Another thing I am skeptical about is these two tests I use mainly (occt linpack avx and tpu memtest) are two of those that lock up the system for long periods of time, and I am not sure if those lock-ups are the cause of failure at times. They are certainly responsible for inducing the screen blackouts I experience in nothing else - again, I feel due to the lock-up periods.


So you want to shortcut everything that overclockers have done for 15+ years into a few hours, then overclocking may not be for you. Overclocking is a tool of the trade, just like any other job.

Does it ever crash the programs you use all thew time? If the answer is no? It's stable even if it crashes in Prime 95 or IBT within a few hours.

I tried new ram speed yesterday and my testing consisted of playing PUBG (well known for handling overclocking badly), Twitch streaming, recording with OBS and Video Editing.
Granted, i was video editing between the rounds, but it shows how well Ryzen handles multitasking. It really is an amazing piece of hardware for the price.

Tomorrow i will try the same with a new ram speed. Next week it might be another game, who knows.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapitaHD*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I've been following this thread since the beginning. Last night I made a huge mistake. I was testing the new beta bios and I accidentally upped the vSOC voltage to 1.5 instead of 1.15. Windows booted up fine and I only launched hwinfo (that's always the first app I launch after boot) so I immediately forced shut down my pc with the power button and hit cmos reset...
> After this I loaded back my default stable profile with good voltages and everything seems fine. My best oc profile with lowest voltages passes realbench, tpu memtest and prime so it seems somehow miraculously my cpu survived without damage.
> Can someone reasssure me about that this is possible? I was sure I killed my cpu because 1,25V is stated as absolute max even for ln2 overclocking. How could it survived?
> I'm really happy that it works I just would like to hear some opinions what should I test to make sure it hasn't got damaged.


It's worrying that this sort of mistake can easily happen.

Maybe ASUS can colour code the settings Green, Yellow, Red based on general guidance under ambient cooling?

@elmor @[email protected]


----------



## eyetrippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> So you want to shortcut everything that overclockers have done for 15+ years into a few hours, then overclocking may not be for you. Overclocking is a tool of the trade, just like any other job.
> 
> Does it ever crash the programs you use all thew time? If the answer is no? It's stable even if it crashes in Prime 95 or IBT within a few hours.
> 
> I tried new ram speed yesterday and my testing consisted of playing PUBG (well known for handling overclocking badly), Twitch streaming, recording with OBS and Video Editing.
> Granted, i was video editing between the rounds, but it shows how well Ryzen handles multitasking. It really is an amazing piece of hardware for the price.
> 
> Tomorrow i will try the same with a new ram speed. Next week it might be another game, who knows.


I just want reliable tests. I have been overclocking for years, and never experienced such a wildly inconsistent setup.

I'm not talking a couple of hours here. I am have been testing this thing for months now, and the behvaiour has been all over the place.

Which then changes with each new BIOS.

Then add in these long system lock-ups experienced with certain tests - apparently not on all boards. How can I be sure that my instability is not down to my settings, but down to these lock-ups? Are these lock-ups normal? They can go on for over a minute.


----------



## Laur3nTyu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laur3nTyu*
> 
> I kept going up with this setting to make it stable.
> 
> Soc is @ 1.2v and Proc0DT is @ 90 ohm...
> 
> I remember somewhere I read it's not safe to go above 80??
> 
> Idk but reading all your (community) values.. mine's are just strange...
> 
> btw my ram is kingston savage hynix memory 3000mhz cl15.


Still haven't managed to keep the settings stable when power ON.

I can test/stress test all I want in windows after I set the values in bios but as soon as I shut it down and power it on again.. it just tried the OC 3 times and then it just boots with default bios values... I don't know what to tweak anymore..


----------



## eyetrippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laur3nTyu*
> 
> Still haven't managed to keep the settings stable when power ON.
> 
> I can test/stress test all I want in windows after I set the values in bios but as soon as I shut it down and power it on again.. it just tried the OC 3 times and then it just boots with default bios values... I don't know what to tweak anymore..


Try going up and up on dram boot voltage.

And match dram voltage to that.

So, up it two 'notches' at a time.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> First time I ran IBT, I didn't get any freeze problems.
> 
> Now every time I run the program, I get freeze issues.


Switched from the Ryzen Balanced Power Plan to High Performance and it made a big difference.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laur3nTyu*
> 
> I kept going up with this setting to make it stable.
> 
> Soc is @ 1.2v and Proc0DT is @ 90 ohm...
> 
> I remember somewhere I read it's not safe to go above 80??
> 
> Idk but reading all your (community) values.. mine's are just strange...
> 
> btw my ram is kingston savage hynix memory 3000mhz cl15.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Laur3nTyu*
> 
> Still haven't managed to keep the settings stable when power ON.
> 
> I can test/stress test all I want in windows after I set the values in bios but as soon as I shut it down and power it on again.. it just tried the OC 3 times and then it just boots with default bios values... I don't know what to tweak anymore..
Click to expand...

Read the recommendations here on ProcODT vs what Robert Hallock said in the video most are ref'ing regarding safe ProcODT value.

Increasing Fail_CNT from default 1 to 3 may help you out. UEFI will retry to apply your settings before reverting to stock.

It maybe your settings need some tweaking to sort the boot issue. It may just also be deficiency of UEFI on compatibility with your particular HW, mainly the RAM IC/MHz your trying to get on RAM.

Up until UEFI 9943/AGESA 1.0.0.6 I had rare intermittent Q-Code: F9 ie memory training fail. I had ideal RAM for platform, 1 DPC SR Samsung B die. I could pass all tests many discuss in this thread for hours and hours. I could not get rid of the boot issue with any tweaks, only improved firmware has nailed it.

I used "Sleep/Resume" as work around whilst waiting for firmware improvement. The mobo post process differs for that so I never had a issue then.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Isn't the temp reader on the motherboard supposed to be changing with temps? i'm talking about the little screen next to the ram on motherboard


Well this just won this thread if it goes for questions. Seen it all now


----------



## Zamoldac

LOL


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Well this just won this thread if it goes for questions. Seen it all now


Why? It's not a stupid question, he clearly hasn't read anything in this thread though thats the stupid part. You'd be surprised how many motherboards actually have a temperature reading on the LCD after booting. Me having a code 24 on the LCD is just a waste, why not make it read the CPU temperature like my Z97 gaming board did. Was more useless then having a 24 sitting there. The LCD is going to waste by not using it while the system is running.


----------



## gupsterg

The poster is not as proficient as you guys with hardware. We can see that by readings member's past posts.

Making fun of the posts is not helping the member. Nor does it show any of us in a good manner. I'm glad I don't ask for help ......


----------



## Pilotasso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Other side of the coin...
> 
> I too set out for a high end Ryzen build, read up on the platform for the first month, and then spec'd out my system.
> 
> - 1800x, binned at 4.1 by Siliconlottery.com
> - 2 kits of 4266 rated B die memory by G.skill
> - 2 1080ti Asus FE's
> - 1TB 950 Samsung Evo M.2
> - 2 360 rads
> - 2 D5 strong pumps
> - EK dual D5 housing w/ res
> - 1 CH6 MB
> - 1 EK CH6 motherboard block
> - 2 EK 1080ti Water blocks
> - 1250w platinum power supply
> - 12 EK Vadar 3k fans
> - EK fittings and Primochill soft lines
> - EK Coolant in blood red
> 
> Then I added:
> 
> 1 kit CL15 3600 2x8GB by g.skill
> 
> My results have been very good. I can run 4.1 at low voltage, my memory has always hit at least 3400 since 1202. I really have not had any issues other than my initial CH6 went bad after 3 days.Other than draining my loop, it really was not a big deal to run to the store and get it exchanged. I too get the random freezes under load and while stress testing, even to the point that the screen will go black, and it is REALLY annoying. I just cannot figure them out. It is not the memory, voltage, or the M.2 (yes, tried booting and running of a SATA3 SSD, still does it).
> 
> I needed to refresh a second PC in the house, so I built another Ryzen, this time with a Tachi MB and a 4 ghz binned 1700. also works well, runs 4.0 @ 1.39v, but no freezes or screen black outs when stress testing. Setup with some G.skill 3200 CL 14 memory on a 360mm AseTek AIO, and let it run. No issues. (1070 GTX GPU)
> 
> I also needed to build my Dad a PC, so I gave him the 1700, and built a second 1800x on a CH6, single 1080 TI, 360mm AIO, 4.0ghz at 1.365v, CL16 3600 g.skill running 4266, optimized sub-timings and 14-14-14-14-32 primary timings; also does the freezes while stress testing. ( it appears to be CH6 specific). Not really pushing it hard, and it has always been stable and performs well.
> 
> Now I am due to rebuild my primary workstation (my daily driver work PC); I am either going to go 16c Thread ripper, or I am going to go with the 16core i9, I have no idea which I am going to choose. I will wait for both to come out, and look for some head to heads. Another big question mark for both thread ripper and the i9 is memory support. If AMD has not sorted out the memory training, cold boots, high dram voltage and still cannot support higher speed memory, then I will most likely run with the i9. Another big question mark is the cross die communication. As we all know the cross CCX data fabric runs at memclock, and is SLOW AS BALLS, just one thread on your application gets scheduled to a core in another CCX and your performance goes to absolute crap. So the second big question for me is what is AMD going to do about it. Are they going to change the multiplier and run that data fabric at 2x memclock to speed it up, and what about cross die? If it is that bad on die going from one CCX to the other, how bad is it going to be when it has to leave the die and communicate though the socket? If I fire up a CPU intensive workload and my threads start bouncing around between CCX's and Dies am I going to see an even bigger performance hit? I know people like to dump on Intel's ring bus, but it sure as hell is better than this "infinity fabric" BS. I shouldn't take a 10-20% performance hit just certain cores are scheduled.
> 
> So... the jury is out on the HEDT build, Yes, AMD has some very strong advantages, but it has some very large Achilles heals as well, and when it comes down to the PC I need to just work, 100% reliable, every day so I can afford my toys... I just don't have patents to beta test another platform.


The scheduler prioritizes high communicating threads over same CCX and only when saturated does data go over the infinity fabric. It's not clear cut what is best either I9 or threadripper because for the price you can get nearly twice the cores on the AMD side. So wait for benchmarks.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Why? It's not a stupid question, he clearly hasn't read anything in this thread though thats the stupid part. You'd be surprised how many motherboards actually have a temperature reading on the LCD after booting. Me having a code 24 on the LCD is just a waste, why not make it read the CPU temperature like my Z97 gaming board did. Was more useless then having a 24 sitting there. The LCD is going to waste by not using it while the system is running.


I don't have this board, but the manual states that Q-LED set to "Auto" does show cpu temp?


----------



## Zamoldac

Didn't tried it on 1401 but up till now it never showed the CPU temp...now I'm curios if something changed (buy my guess is that it didn't and probably is just a copy-paste from an intel manual to that of a C6H although I don't recall reading this in the manual itself).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The poster is not as proficient as you guys with hardware. We can see that by readings member's past posts.
> 
> Making fun of the posts is not helping the member. Nor does it show any of us in a good manner. I'm glad I don't ask for help ......


Sorry for the off topic post, but calling a







/LOL post as making fun of someone seems over exaggerated, no one made fun of him, we just found his question funny because at on time (prior to the release/ full specifications disclosure) most of us expected that feature also, but were disappointed to find out that *only status/error codes are displayed on the LCD* . It's more of a been there done that type of thing.

I actually miss that function, my old MB X58 classified had it and was really useful.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> I don't have this board, but the manual states that Q-LED set to "Auto" does show cpu temp?


well aint that weird i just read that in the manual but nowhere have i seen an option for post codes or auto..
as for the OP asking the question back off your glass house before it breaks







no one knows everything and the only dumb people are those that don't ask.
so peace love and mung beans baby(whatever the hell they are)

as for cooling can a few people throw in what they are using and what the full load temps are...


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*
> 
> Didn't tried it on 1401 but up till now it never showed the CPU temp...now I'm curios if something changed (buy my guess is that it didn't and probably is just a copy-paste from an intel manual).


Oic. On their M8H board, the default Q-LED setting doesn't show cpu temps - I have to manually set it everytime I update bios


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> I don't have this board, but the manual states that Q-LED set to "Auto" does show cpu temp?


I never even noticed that, problem is that there's no such function under rog effects and LED, might be something they need to work in.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> well aint that weird i just read that in the manual but nowhere have i seen an option for post codes or auto..
> as for the OP asking the question back off your glass house before it breaks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no one knows everything and the only dumb people are those that don't ask.
> so peace love and mung beans baby(whatever the hell they are)
> 
> as for cooling can a few people throw in what they are using and what the full load temps are...


Full loop with a 240push/360pushpull and full load under real bench i reach about 50°C at 1.225v or so, and under gaming ive yet to see it go past 40°C as an average. You will see temp spikes, and for me (still havent figured out why chrome does it but edge doesnt) when watching youtube or anything that uses flash player, my temps will shoot past 50°C to around 52-53°C but realbench never does. A bit odd but wtv.


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomGaming*
> 
> XFR seems to be bugged. 1600x doesn't boost past 3.7ghz on one core anymore. Bios 1401
> 
> Edit: Performance Also seems to be marginally worse than 9943/9945 in single threaded tasks despite being much more stable. Elmor fix this and your gonna be golden.


Yeah I've noticed this as well, I mean my chip seems to be quite stubborn going to XFR as is, but now it seems to really be stuck at 3.7GHz at stock. That said though, I'm running a 3.95GHz all-core OC @ 1.375 (- 0.05000) with Memory at 3333MT/s. That seems to be the sweet spot for me at the moment.

That said, can anyone explain to me the correlation of VID vs VCore? My VID reading seems to be stuck at 1.000V now while Vcore jumps from 1.244V ~ 1.544V at stock settings. Even while using P-states to OC, my VID doesn't seem to budge in 1401, while in 1201 it did move. Also is 1.43V at idle a bad thing? I can get 4.0GHz with a +0.0500 Vcore offset with LLC Level 3 but I'm not sure if I am comfortable with those voltages (max temp was 76.8C using y-cruncher).


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Why? It's not a stupid question, he clearly hasn't read anything in this thread though thats the stupid part. You'd be surprised how many motherboards actually have a temperature reading on the LCD after booting. Me having a code 24 on the LCD is just a waste, why not make it read the CPU temperature like my Z97 gaming board did. Was more useless then having a 24 sitting there. The LCD is going to waste by not using it while the system is running.


Well You know You can turn it off right ??
But thats an interesting idea about having option to change it to display Temperature from Asus Sensor. What You think about that idea @elmor ??


----------



## lordzed83

@hotstocks
Same here but my cpus is maxing out 3935-3945 range no matter what volts but i gotten memories to [email protected] on 1401 bioss not as stable at 3530 on 1201 but good enough for rendering and gaming without crash. IBT just wont pass on 1.0.0.6 bioses on my CPU where its passing on 1.0.0.4 ones strange but thats what it it :/


----------



## lordzed83

@PapitaHD done it myself once including booting up with 1.65vcore in to windows 4 or 5 times now. Seems them CPU's are bulletproof if it goes for 1 shot damage


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*
> 
> Sorry for the off topic post, but calling a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /LOL post as making fun of someone seems over exaggerated, no one made fun of him, we just found his question funny because at on time (prior to the release/ full specifications disclosure) most of us expected that feature also, but were disappointed to find out that *only status/error codes are displayed on the LCD* . It's more of a been there done that type of thing.
> 
> I actually miss that function, my old MB X58 classified had it and was really useful.


Yes I would not mind that functionality on Q-Code display







.

If you had posted what you have now then I may have thought differently, but as I read lordzed83's post, then your short reply, which came across as joining in on "poke of fun" I was like "What!?"







. Then Bluej511's posted text:-
Quote:


> he clearly hasn't read anything in this thread though thats the stupid part.


I again














, only a few pages or so back he had asked for RAM timings, which he didn't even go to look for in the thread.

We all fall foul to not sometimes searching the thread.

We all may need someone to just guide us or helps us through a thought process.

So we should respect that fact and others when they need help.

Maybe I'm touchy today, dunno







. Just sat through a meeting regarding my son. He has ASD, Autistic Spectrum Disorder. His perception of the world is differing. The way he interacts is different. And sometimes his lack of understanding can hold him back. Not because of his capacity to think/learn, because people around him may not at times just take a step, be in his shoes and think to explain to him what he doesn't understand or know.

Any how my apologies to all for off topic







and I will not post on this matter now







.


----------



## PapitaHD

@lordzed83
Have you done it with soc voltage too? I think vcore is not that scary because even on stock settings it can reach 1.5v occasionally but for SOC voltage 1.5 is crazy high. That's what scares me, and I'm still really surprised that it worked with the same setting after the incident. Today I'll test it more, I really hope there's no serious damage because I got a very good cpu that oc's far better than an average 1700x.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The poster is not as proficient as you guys with hardware. We can see that by readings member's past posts.
> 
> Making fun of the posts is not helping the member. Nor does it show any of us in a good manner. I'm glad I don't ask for help ......


I just cant cope with lazy time wasting people in general.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



You should hear what sort of stupid questions I'm dealing with on daily basics at work







Remember i work at University post.
Standard example:
Phone rings I pick up.. Helo postal services how can I hel You
Chap :Hello I'm calling to check if my parcel is here ??
ME: No problem can I have Your name and Tracking number or courier its coming with ??
Chap: EEE I dont know tracking or who's is it getting delivered with. But Supposed to be here YESTERDAY.
ME: Ok give me Your name i see what I got in our books.
Chap gives name I dig over books for last 2 days of incoming deliveries. And He's box came in 2 days ago and was delivered t hes department post room.
Back on phone:
Me. Hello I had a look and it seems it's been delivered to Your post room 2 days ago. Have You had a look ??
Chap: No i have not
Me: So maybe next time check Your post room before calling with stupid question wasting MY TIME. And put phone down.

I get at lest few of those stupid calls every week. I had people calling for their parcels that I left on their freaking Desk !!


20 years ago my dad told me: Son there is no such thing as stupid question there are just STUPID people.
And that's main reason I dont work in IT even tho I was offered position with extra 10k a year few times. For me 10k is not worth putting up with idiots







rather drive my van and deliver boxes stress free


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You should hear what sort of stupid questions I'm dealing with on daily basics at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember i work at University post.
> Standard example:
> Phone rings I pick up.. Helo postal services how can I hel You
> Chap :Hello I'm calling to check if my parcel is here ??
> ME: No problem can I have Your name and Tracking number or courier its coming with ??
> Chap: EEE I dont know tracking or who's is it getting delivered with. But Supposed to be here YESTERDAY.
> ME: Ok give me Your name i see what I got in our books.
> Chap gives name I dig over books for last 2 days of incoming deliveries. And He's box came in 2 days ago and was delivered t hes department post room.
> Back on phone:
> Me. Hello I had a look and it seems it's been delivered to Your post room 2 days ago. Have You had a look ??
> Chap: No i have not
> Me: So maybe next time check Your post room before calling with stupid question wasting MY TIME. And put phone down.
> 
> I get at lest few of those stupid calls every week. I had people calling for their parcels that I left on their freaking Desk !!
> 
> 
> 20 years ago my dad told me: Son there is no such thing as stupid question there are just STUPID people.
> And that's main reason I dont work in IT even tho I was offered position with extra 10k a year few times. For me 10k is not worth putting up with idiots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rather drive my van and deliver boxes stress free


Is that why you lost your cool when people were trying to help you a couple of months ago on OCUK in the Ryzen thread?









Everyone gets out of their depth now and again...


----------



## Phoenix85

With 1401 Bios, Geardown enabled and 60 Ohm and DOCP Standard 3200 Mhz was now reachable.

3466 and 3600 don't work with that settings.

Is 60 Ohm to much?

Think I read somewhere here in forum up to 80 Ohm should be safe.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Is that why you lost your cool when people were trying to help you a couple of months ago on OCUK in the Ryzen thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone gets out of their depth now and again...


even fools need help and idiots need more help, it's the way of the world m8


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Well You know You can turn it off right ??
> But thats an interesting idea about having option to change it to display Temperature from Asus Sensor. What You think about that idea @elmor ??


Show me where you can turn it off id love to see that haha. This stupid guy with his IQ of 140 couldn't find it under ROG settings, even though its there in the manual. All that can be turned off is the reset LED i believe. Pretty sure theres no way of turning off the QLED.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Is that why you lost your cool when people were trying to help you a couple of months ago on OCUK in the Ryzen thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone gets out of their depth now and again...


Forgot to take my prescription medicine on that day







Without my Chill Pill i'm like a wasp.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I just cant cope with lazy time wasting people in general.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You should hear what sort of stupid questions I'm dealing with on daily basics at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember i work at University post.
> Standard example:
> Phone rings I pick up.. Helo postal services how can I hel You
> Chap :Hello I'm calling to check if my parcel is here ??
> ME: No problem can I have Your name and Tracking number or courier its coming with ??
> Chap: EEE I dont know tracking or who's is it getting delivered with. But Supposed to be here YESTERDAY.
> ME: Ok give me Your name i see what I got in our books.
> Chap gives name I dig over books for last 2 days of incoming deliveries. And He's box came in 2 days ago and was delivered t hes department post room.
> Back on phone:
> Me. Hello I had a look and it seems it's been delivered to Your post room 2 days ago. Have You had a look ??
> Chap: No i have not
> Me: So maybe next time check Your post room before calling with stupid question wasting MY TIME. And put phone down.
> 
> I get at lest few of those stupid calls every week. I had people calling for their parcels that I left on their freaking Desk !!
> 
> 
> 
> 20 years ago my dad told me: Son there is no such thing as stupid question there are just STUPID people.
> And that's main reason I dont work in IT even tho I was offered position with extra 10k a year few times. For me 10k is not worth putting up with idiots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rather drive my van and deliver boxes stress free


I wasn't gonna post, but I think I need to.

My son has been called that name, STUPID. Little did the person calling him know that concerning mathematics he WHIPS his peers by a depth of thinking that twice his age of child would have difficulty with. I will stop there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Show me where you can turn it off id love to see that haha. This stupid guy with his IQ of 140 couldn't find it under ROG settings, even though its there in the manual. All that can be turned off is the reset LED i believe. Pretty sure theres no way of turning off the QLED.


Elmor's tinkering tools, in this thread/OP of my thread







.


----------



## MuddyPaws

some posts are getting a bit headdy now, lets all chill and be friends


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I wasn't gonna post, but I think I need to.
> 
> My son has been called that name, STUPID. Little did the person calling him know that concerning mathematics he WHIPS his peers by a depth of thinking that twice his age of child would have difficulty with. I will stop there.
> Elmor's tinkering tools, in this thread/OP of my thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Couldn't find anything on the first page but not a biggie, if it can't do temps I'm not interested haha. I'm guessing its a program for windows and not set in the BIOS?

Btw if anyone has flashback not working, try a different USB stick. I tried flashing back to 1107 and couldn't get it to work (again) then i formatted my sandick 3.0 ultra 16gb usb stick, put the c6h.cap file on that and it worked instantly. Not sure why my 16gb cruzer blade doesnt work but there we go. Problem solved.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Show me where you can turn it off id love to see that haha. This stupid guy with his IQ of 140 couldn't find it under ROG settings, even though its there in the manual. All that can be turned off is the reset LED i believe. Pretty sure theres no way of turning off the QLED.


Well 30 second search.....

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/8100_50#post_26001100

And its been posted in @gupsterg topic....

People just don't Use Search do they ??
I like helping out with new problems and trying to figure them out. But then people asking same questions that many of us here answered multple times. You even got the fantastic topic with hints and links gupsterg. But sometimes it feels like We are wasting time on writing answers topics ect. Since people are not reading them


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Couldn't find anything on the first page but not a biggie, if it can't do temps I'm not interested haha. I'm guessing its a program for windows and not set in the BIOS?
> 
> Btw if anyone has flashback not working, try a different USB stick. I tried flashing back to 1107 and couldn't get it to work (again) then i formatted my sandick 3.0 ultra 16gb usb stick, put the c6h.cap file on that and it worked instantly. Not sure why my 16gb cruzer blade doesnt work but there we go. Problem solved.


ihad this once and I put c6h.cap not C6H.CAP


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Couldn't find anything on the first page but not a biggie, if it can't do temps I'm not interested haha. I'm guessing its a program for windows and not set in the BIOS?


Yep a program chap







. The zip is not in OP of this thread but my thread in my signature and the post by Elmor that Lordzed83 has linked.

And as stated in Lordzed83's post 19666 it allows turning off Q-Code display, not mode change.


----------



## dwd504

So moved from 1945 to 1401. With a P state P0 overclock of 4ghz and ram 3200MHz ram speed 17 18 18 38 timings (identical overclock) my cinebench score dropped from averaged around 1770-1780 to around 1700 now. Using HWinfo64, it looks like the p0 overclock has a longer delay before kicking in than on previous bios. Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Well 30 second search.....
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/8100_50#post_26001100
> 
> And its been posted in @gupsterg topic....
> 
> People just don't Use Search do they ??
> I like helping out with new problems and trying to figure them out. But then people asking same questions that many of us here answered multple times. You even got the fantastic topic with hints and links gupsterg. But sometimes it feels like We are wasting time on writing answers topics ect. Since people are not reading them


Bit hard to search on mobile and its a PITA. And as i thought its windows based and not in the BIOS so don't care, one more program Id need at start up. Doesn't display CPU temps don't care. I can look straight into my case at my horizontally mounted mobo and see the qcode display, would have been awesome if its cpu temp readout instead of 24/40.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> ihad this once and I put c6h.cap not C6H.CAP


Yea for me that wasn't the case. Lower case or upper case didn't make any difference. On my ultra its upper case anyways but im sure would have worked fine either way. The cruzerblade just doesnt wanna work for flashback its super odd.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yep a program chap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The zip is not in OP of this thread but my thread in my signature and the post by Elmor that Lordzed83 has linked.
> 
> And as stated in Lordzed83's post 19666 it allows turning off Q-Code display, not mode change.


Yea i figured as much haha. I'm back on 1107 anyways, 1401 is the same as 9943 for me, M-die hynix just does not seem to like the newer BIOS updates. Guessing its because all the extra timings are set to auto and one of em must be really off.

Surprisingly though leaving prodoct to auto i was able to boot at DOCP standard no problem. However, my timings just dont seem to work AT ALL on 1401 but are perfectly fine on 1107. I'm not worried, unless it completely gets rid of random cold boot issues i have no point in updating a perfectly and fully stable BIOS.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dwd504*
> 
> So moved from 1945 to 1401. With a P state P0 overclock of 4ghz and ram 3200MHz ram speed 17 18 18 38 timings (identical overclock) my cinebench score dropped from averaged around 1770-1780 to around 1700 now. Using HWinfo64, it looks like the p0 overclock has a longer delay before kicking in than on previous bios. Anyone else have this happen?


I tend to use 3rd RUN as My score. First always is LOW.

I still think EVERYONE with Ryzen should use
https://bitsum.com/

Been using since second week of Ryzen platform. Solves ALLOT of problems







and dont need to use that crappy ryzen plan.









@bluej511 I think it should be possible to write some small software that would do it. This Q code disable is ONE use dont ned to start up with windows everytime. Use and forget till CMOS clear or flash


----------



## dwd504

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I tend to use 3rd RUN as My score. First always is LOW.
> 
> I still think EVERYONE with Ryzen should use
> https://bitsum.com/
> 
> Been using since second week of Ryzen platform. Solves ALLOT of problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and dont need to use that crappy ryzen plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @bluej511 I think it should be possible to write some small software that would do it. This Q code disable is ONE use dont ned to start up with windows everytime. Use and forget till CMOS clear or flash


Pstate doesn't work with the ryzen balanced plan last I checked. You have to use high performance and then set minimum cpu speed to like 20%. And I usually do an average of 5 runs after throwing out the first 2. Its just a good benchmark to me for comparing overclock results to eachother. Don't get much out of the results otherwise. I do know its VERY sensitive to background processes to a point there can be a HUGE variance in scores.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea i figured as much haha. I'm back on 1107 anyways, 1401 is the same as 9943 for me, M-die hynix just does not seem to like the newer BIOS updates. Guessing its because all the extra timings are set to auto and one of em must be really off.
> 
> Surprisingly though leaving prodoct to auto i was able to boot at DOCP standard no problem. However, my timings just dont seem to work AT ALL on 1401 but are perfectly fine on 1107. I'm not worried, unless it completely gets rid of random cold boot issues i have no point in updating a perfectly and fully stable BIOS.


NP







.

Shame newer UEFI isn't yielding you gains, but as we're far from final releases of firmware for motherboard I reckon it's just a case of hanging there for next release







.

I knew I was getting a little "itch" to try another C6H when none of my CPUs with F4-3200C14D-16GTZ were getting above 3200MHz, with or without BCLK tweak and I tried a lotta things. And it was only UEFI 9943/AGESA 1.0.0.6 which catapulted the CPUs to achieve more and validated that the mobo/RAM/my settings were not the issue.

Seems like we get a UEFI and then pretty much start looking for next release!







. I know I am







, even though all is working AOK so far







. My PC has been folding for ~27hrs straight and still going error free







.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I tend to use 3rd RUN as My score. First always is LOW.
> 
> I still think EVERYONE with Ryzen should use
> https://bitsum.com/
> 
> Been using since second week of Ryzen platform. Solves ALLOT of problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and dont need to use that crappy ryzen plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @bluej511 I think it should be possible to write some small software that would do it. This Q code disable is ONE use dont ned to start up with windows everytime. Use and forget till CMOS clear or flash


Yea but i think problem is, because Asus CPU sensor reads different then tctl (not sure if they match now) is off by like 5°C then the qcode read would be off as well. Unless someone writes it to use tctl that would be great. Ive deleted the Asus CPU readout from hwinfo64 and have gone solely to using tctl, its the most accurate from my testing.


----------



## dwd504

I think its worth mentioning that similar to a few posters over the last couple days, with 1401 bios pstates DO work properly now. It downclocks all cores to around 2.7ghz 1.3v with teamviewer (how I'm accessing my pc from work right now) and web browsing. On 1943/45, one core would stay at 4ghz with ANY use and voltage would stay at my max offset voltage of 1.45 which I was not cool with at all.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Shame newer UEFI isn't yielding you gains, but as we're far from final releases of firmware for motherboard I reckon it's just a case of hanging there for next release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I knew I was getting a little "itch" to try another C6H when none of my CPUs with F4-3200C14D-16GTZ were getting above 3200MHz, with or without BCLK tweak and I tried a lotta things. And it was only UEFI 9943/AGESA 1.0.0.6 which catapulted the CPUs to achieve more and validated that the mobo/RAM/my settings were not the issue.
> 
> Seems like we get a UEFI and then pretty much start looking for next release!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yea its not a biggie, i have a BIOS startup time of 14sec so its already plenty fast, better then the 19 it was on 902.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea its not a biggie, i have a BIOS startup time of 14sec so its already plenty fast, better then the 19 it was on 902.


Yeah I've been happy with post times since UEFI 0079/AGESA 1.0.0.4a. Once when I went back to 1002 to get some bench tests I was like OMG! this is a crawl!







.

Few times I've even been too slow to hit "DEL" to gain access to UEFI on UEFI 0079 onwards!







.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Shame newer UEFI isn't yielding you gains, but as we're far from final releases of firmware for motherboard I reckon it's just a case of hanging there for next release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I knew I was getting a little "itch" to try another C6H when none of my CPUs with F4-3200C14D-16GTZ were getting above 3200MHz, with or without BCLK tweak and I tried a lotta things. And it was only UEFI 9943/AGESA 1.0.0.6 which catapulted the CPUs to achieve more and validated that the mobo/RAM/my settings were not the issue.
> 
> Seems like we get a UEFI and then pretty much start looking for next release!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I know I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , even though all is working AOK so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My PC has been folding for ~27hrs straight and still going error free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm still on 0081 lol

Working fine for me except the very occasional cold boot F9.

I will update but I may as well wait for official now.


----------



## mackanz

1401 have been amazing for me so far and i'm not done yet. Flashed back to an older EC before flashing to 1401 plus 3 cmos reset and draining of power in between and then start gradually. Lots of bios saves in between a tad higher memory strap to see if it warm/cold boots have really helped. Do not change all at once with a new bios. Set a few things, save, set more stuff, save etc.


----------



## waltercaorle

Mounted 1204.
The 3600mhz 16-16-16-36 1t 1.35v on the memories took them right away. I had to set the timing in manual, I did not touch anything else.

The cool boot has remained


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I'm still on 0081 lol
> 
> Working fine for me except the very occasional cold boot F9.
> 
> I will update but I may as well wait for official now.


1401 is official AGESA 1.0.0.6 UEFI







. IMO Elmor has given us early access







.

My occasional F9 on cold boot is gone







plus on 3333MHz now instead of 3200MHz and as new UEFI has subtimings access I've got it tight timings by slightly modifying







The Stilt's







DDR4 timings. Benches very close to 3466MHz C16 2T the 3333MHz C14 1T tight setup







.

I can also pull the power from PSU and reapply and boot without F9 on 3.8GHz / 3333MHz C14 1T







.

I've also dumped W10C and gone back to W7







.

a) Prefer the GUI on W7.
b) Everything benches better in W7.
c) "Sleep/Resume" is working now for W7 on UEFI 1401.


----------



## tarot

[/spoiler]
20 years ago my dad told me: Son there is no such thing as stupid question there are just STUPID people.
And that's main reason I dont work in IT even tho I was offered position with extra 10k a year few times. For me 10k is not worth putting up with idiots







rather drive my van and deliver boxes stress free







[/quote]

i was in the courier business for 15 years and i have met more stupid people just delivering packages than i ever have playing with computers..the best was a receptionist when i walk in in full wet weathers a dripping motorbike helmet unloading 30 litres of water on the floor....is it raining.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 20 years ago my dad told me: Son there is no such thing as stupid question there are just STUPID people.
> And that's main reason I dont work in IT even tho I was offered position with extra 10k a year few times. For me 10k is not worth putting up with idiots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rather drive my van and deliver boxes stress free


i was in the courier business for 15 years and i have met more stupid people just delivering packages than i ever have playing with computers..the best was a receptionist when i walk in in full wet weathers a dripping motorbike helmet unloading 30 litres of water on the floor....is it raining.[/quote]

the best one I had was is that for us hahahah


----------



## McRoll

Guys, can somebody tell me why I am not able to change the DRAM voltage? Since it is running with 1,41 volts by default I am seriously concerned about the health of my components. I cannot change it, only can alter frequencies and timings. I also tried to change it via +/- buttons and the value is displayed, but the MB doesnt apply it.

Other than that I disabled all the auto overclocking options, since the default values were absurd, VCore spikes up to 1,5 V. Right now system is running in energy saving mode in order to save the hardware.

RAM is the G.Skill Flare X 3200

Is it a bug or did I miss something? BIOS is the 1201.

Halp.


----------



## CuewarsTaner

BIOS 1401 is not working.
I am now back to 9945 BIOS. I tried 1401 one hour ago. It made my system very slow. All settings are same between 9945 and 1401.
Please fix it.

1 more detail: after saving bios setting in 1410, it shows up 0C error. Reboot the computer will boot successfully without 0C. But it made my windows system very, very, extremely slow. yes. extremely!!!! slow!!!

It's like the difference betweed 2G and 4G speed internet. It's unacceptable extremely slow.

Pro: CPU temp is really low. I think the temp offset is finally fixed. It's between 15-25'C in BIOS.

Updated:

Another problem: My G.Skill RGB LED doesnt work with 1401.


----------



## MuddyPaws

can some one start making bios vids when successful with there oc's. that would be cool.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Full loop with a 240push/360pushpull and full load under real bench i reach about 50°C at 1.225v or so, and under gaming ive yet to see it go past 40°C as an average. You will see temp spikes, and for me (still havent figured out why chrome does it but edge doesnt) when watching youtube or anything that uses flash player, my temps will shoot past 50°C to around 52-53°C but realbench never does. A bit odd but wtv.


ok that seems pretty reasonable.
i sort of figured out my overheating ...i have always been a llc needs big kind a guy but after doing 3 4 5 on this and temps going nuts i decided to try auto
and what do you know now the highest temp i have seen is 57 running the blender demo(which i get 23 seconds by the way)

i honestly thought at the stock volts with this no to low llc it would crash in 5 seconds like it has if i chose llc 2 but nope
cb15 loop after loop cpuz bench loop after loop blender demo loop after and games like my big ut3 demo no issue at all and it is drooping to 1.28.
honestly doesn't make sense to me but hey i, m not complaining.

i think i will stick with this for now and wait and see what comes out next bios and hardware wise.


----------



## GraveNoX

Make sure to set PLL to 1.8 manually (or 1.79 -> goes to 1.809) because on Auto with big core ratio, the temps will go nuts and PLL goes to 1.9+


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dwd504*
> 
> So moved from 1945 to 1401. With a P state P0 overclock of 4ghz and ram 3200MHz ram speed 17 18 18 38 timings (identical overclock) my cinebench score dropped from averaged around 1770-1780 to around 1700 now. Using HWinfo64, it looks like the p0 overclock has a longer delay before kicking in than on previous bios. Anyone else have this happen?


Im seeing the exact same thing. Averaged 175X on 9943, 1710-1715 on 1401. I even tried minimum processor state 100% because for some reason, I can't change to any other plan than Ryzen Balanced.


----------



## Mandarb

On 1401 is the P-state VID still only working when the VID voltage is below the set CPU voltage?


----------



## dwd504

MY
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CuewarsTaner*
> 
> BIOS 1401 is not working.
> I am now back to 9945 BIOS. I tried 1401 one hour ago. It made my system very slow. All settings are same between 9945 and 1401.
> Please fix it.
> 
> 1 more detail: after saving bios setting in 1410, it shows up 0C error. Reboot the computer will boot successfully without 0C. But it made my windows system very, very, extremely slow. yes. extremely!!!! slow!!!
> 
> It's like the difference betweed 2G and 4G speed internet. It's unacceptable extremely slow.
> 
> Pro: CPU temp is really low. I think the temp offset is finally fixed. It's between 15-25'C in BIOS.
> 
> Updated:
> 
> Another problem: My G.Skill RGB LED doesnt work with 1401.


This has happened to me before occasionally on other bios. Mouse moves at a snails pace lagging and jumping across the screen. It doesn't happen every boot and it goes away after a bit.


----------



## CuewarsTaner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dwd504*
> 
> MY
> This has happened to me before occasionally on other bios. Mouse moves at a snails pace lagging and jumping across the screen. It doesn't happen every boot and it goes away after a bit.


NO. It's not lagging. It's memoryspeed-related problem. With 1401BIOS 2133 it won't happen. With higher speed like 3200+, it happens. But with 9945 BIOS, it doesn't happen. So. BIOS problem. Cannot be solved without update. That's why I went back to 9945.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dwd504*
> 
> So moved from 1945 to 1401. With a P state P0 overclock of 4ghz and ram 3200MHz ram speed 17 18 18 38 timings (identical overclock) my cinebench score dropped from averaged around 1770-1780 to around 1700 now. Using HWinfo64, it looks like the p0 overclock has a longer delay before kicking in than on previous bios. Anyone else have this happen?


Does it take ~90sec for you CPU to downclock after OS load? if so this has been the norm on Ryzen since launch.

On earlier FW if I launched HWiNFO prior to waiting ~90secs the sensor data would be stuck and I'd have VID 1.55V. Later on UEFI 0079 with AGESA 1.0.0.4a you could launch HWiNFO prior to ~90sec elapsing. I would have only stuck VID ~1.000V or something low ish and then after ~90 secs elapsed all is well without closing/opening HWiNFO.

This issue is not only exhibited in HWiNFO. I have seen say W10C task manager will take ~90sec to start showing down clocking after OS load.

I did SuperPi bench 2x on 9945 vs 1401 on same setup and all was well. CB15 I have not checked yet, will do as soon as pause the [email protected] run I'm on.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CuewarsTaner*
> 
> NO. It's not lagging. It's memoryspeed-related problem. With 1401BIOS 2133 it won't happen. With higher speed like 3200+, it happens. But with 9945 BIOS, it doesn't happen. So. BIOS problem. Cannot be solved without update. That's why I went back to 9945.


I wouldn't assume that the settings from 9945 are going to be the same with 1401 (in fact don't. approach a new bios as a clean slate and redo your OC, voltages will be close, but ram timings - especially on this platform - may not be). What you describe sounds more like a memory timing adjustment is needed and not a frequency issue.


----------



## DSDV

Hi Guys








I follow you and this thread forr a while now








You helped me so much to get both systems to 3.9 GHz Stable !









But i have 2 Questions:

1.) why is my BCLK only 99.76 MHz and not 100 ? https://valid.x86.fr/0aztus

2.) i bought a F4-3200C14D-32GTZ Kit in a sale and i love that memmory.
- specialy because of its FirstWord Latency of 8.75ns.

are there any tricks to get it run on its XMP ?

i was on 1201 for all the time today i switched to 140x
and for the first time i was able to set something other than 2600 but otherwise no improofments









with kind regards +DS_DV+

PS: i didnt try to set ProcODP VDDP or Boot Voltage yet (do they help?)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I follow you and this thread forr a while now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You helped me so much to get both systems to 3.9 GHz Stable !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i have 2 Questions:
> 
> 1.) why is my BCLK only 99.76 MHz and not 100 ? https://valid.x86.fr/0aztus
> 
> 2.) i bought a F4-3200C14D-32GTZ Kit in a sale and i love that memmory.
> - specialy because of its FirstWord Latency of 8.75ns.
> 
> are there any tricks to get it run on its XMP ?
> 
> i was on 1201 for all the time today i switched to 140x
> and for the first time i was able to set something other than 2600 but otherwise no improofments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with kind regards +DS_DV+
> 
> PS: i didnt try to set ProcODP VDDP or Boot Voltage yet (do they help?)


that BCLK is normal. If it really bugs you, disable vrm spread spectrum and manually set bclk 100. Forget XMP. just set timings and freq manually.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RossiOCUK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PapitaHD*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I've been following this thread since the beginning. Last night I made a huge mistake. I was testing the new beta bios and I accidentally upped the vSOC voltage to 1.5 instead of 1.15. Windows booted up fine and I only launched hwinfo (that's always the first app I launch after boot) so I immediately forced shut down my pc with the power button and hit cmos reset...
> After this I loaded back my default stable profile with good voltages and everything seems fine. My best oc profile with lowest voltages passes realbench, tpu memtest and prime so it seems somehow miraculously my cpu survived without damage.
> Can someone reasssure me about that this is possible? I was sure I killed my cpu because 1,25V is stated as absolute max even for ln2 overclocking. How could it survived?
> I'm really happy that it works I just would like to hear some opinions what should I test to make sure it hasn't got damaged.
> 
> 
> 
> It's worrying that this sort of mistake can easily happen.
> 
> Maybe ASUS can colour code the settings Green, Yellow, Red based on general guidance under ambient cooling?
> 
> @elmor @[email protected]
Click to expand...

Where feasible, properly human-engineered stuff has limits on what settings are allowed. It should be simple in most cases for the BIOS software to detect that an excessively high value has been typed and immediately change it to the maximum allowed value. This would also provide immediate human feedback. I believe overclocking can be made safe without being nannyfied.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Where feasible, properly human-engineered stuff has limits on what settings are allowed. It should be simple in most cases for the BIOS software to detect that an excessively high value has been typed and immediately change it to the maximum allowed value. This would also provide immediate human feedback. I believe overclocking can be made safe without being nannyfied.


It's already there "CPU Overvoltage" "CPU Fan" post errors - that's why most safe guards are disabled in LN2 mode. Short term 1.5V on SoC is not going to kill the cpu - run p95 or OCCT or some other silly power virus and damage might occur.


----------



## lordzed83

@gupsterg How are You getting on with this bios ??

For me 1401 bios is best out of 1.0.0.6 ones. Still cant get my system as stable as on 1201 that benches more hahaha. Bit shme asus skilled 1.0.0.5 .
So far after few days of messing about.
Still cant boot up 3733 so This is is for my CPU
Cant pass IBT very high on anything near my 1201 settings I get Windows Error
Still cant change Pstate 0 voltage to 1.425 that is change from 20 to 14 if i remember F9 boot loop if I change it.
When Using High bclk 118+ Pstate voltage setting is weird. I have to use Voltage offset of +0.331 to get me 1.439 when on 102bclk works fine and only need 0.075 to get me 1.425

Now the Good stuff








Works good with [email protected] with manual timings copied from 2933 strap no cold boot and no random F9 ect
Even tho cant pass intensive stress tests system is not crashing no code 8.
Finally boots up with proper SAFE MODE if training fails very good
Boots fast.

All in all this platform is full on random







One day everything stable passes everything next day it wont till i reset cmos and load profile from day before lol.


----------



## noko59

1401 for me looked very promising at first, 3333 worked reliably for the first time. But

3466 either through BCLK or Strap so far is not stable.
3600 either through BCLK or strap blue screens windows on startup
My normal reliable 3500 using 3200 strap and 109.4BCLK no longer works using old settings or even very relaxed settings. A lower BCLK for 3466 with 3200 strap also just fails - this really never failed before
Seems like anytime I use BCLK even with default CPU speed it is unstable

I just went to 3200 and getting tired of constantly rebooting clearing CMOS trying to find something that works.


----------



## gupsterg

@dwd504

CB15 on W7, no performance bias used.



Spoiler: 3x runs on 9943











Spoiler: 3x runs on 1401









@lordzed83

So far all good







.

All profiles determined on 9943 for RAM MHz/timings working on 1401







.

Y-Crunch pass, IBT AVX custom 13312MB pass, [email protected] ~32hrs continuous







. Gaming/normal OS use no issues. IIRC system not been off since going to 1401 on Elmor posting it







. Yeah done normal reboots for profile setting, etc. Tested out "Sleep/Resume", but no real lengthy downtime at all







. No stability issues either.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Well this just won this thread if it goes for questions. Seen it all now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? It's not a stupid question, he clearly hasn't read anything in this thread though thats the stupid part. You'd be surprised how many motherboards actually have a temperature reading on the LCD after booting. Me having a code 24 on the LCD is just a waste, *why not make it read the [REAL] CPU temperature* like my Z97 gaming board did. Was more useless then having a 24 sitting there. The LCD is going to waste by not using it while the system is running.
Click to expand...

And this is a contender for the winning suggestion on this thread (excluding timing value suggestions and suggestions by Asus employees)


----------



## mackanz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dwd504*
> 
> MY
> This has happened to me before occasionally on other bios. Mouse moves at a snails pace lagging and jumping across the screen. It doesn't happen every boot and it goes away after a bit.


I'm fairly sure this is a SPD reading error. Every time that happens or me, it starts with extremely slow booting to windows. The spinning circle takes about 45 seconds to be done and i see the desktop. Usually i boor into desktop wihin 6-8 seconds. If you try to start HWinfo or CPUZ when it happens, you'll see that it gets stuck loading.

What i do is i restart, go into the bios and use a lower memory clock until it boots properly to windows and finally set your ramspeed. That has always worked for me.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenix85*
> 
> With 1401 Bios, Geardown enabled and 60 Ohm and DOCP Standard 3200 Mhz was now reachable.
> 
> 3466 and 3600 don't work with that settings.
> 
> Is 60 Ohm to much?
> 
> Think I read somewhere here in forum up to 80 Ohm should be safe.


To repeat myself for those who don't follow the thread: procODT is a resistance used to correct impedance matching errors in the CPU to DRAM data channels. The best value is the one that best corrects undesired reflections. You may find if you look that even infinity is included in this BIOS setting value list. I am running happily on 96 ohms, and so far I have not let any smoke out of the components.


----------



## Merboe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> it is showing you the actual memory frequency. DDR 2933 is not 2933 mhz, it is 2933 MT/s @ 1466.5mhz.


then for some reason I can't raise the RAM frequency....even tho it's 3200 blocks.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merboe*
> 
> then for some reason I can't raise the RAM frequency....even tho it's 3200 blocks.


Are you setting ram speed or using docp?

Use manual ram speed, and it will change


----------



## Yviena

The 1401 bios sucks for me can't get 3600 stable, but with 9943 bios I got 3600cl14 to be stable with 1.5v on ram.

BTW does anyone else sometimes lose power to keyboard/mouse when gpu overclock fails? I'm totally stable on prime95/hci and the other stress tests so this shouldn't happen.


----------



## DSDV

so i tried enter 14 14 14 34 and 3200Mhz manualy but still it only boots in fail safe mode








(F4-3200C14D-32GTZ)

any other suggestions ... what PROCODT do i have to set for 2 DS BDie DIMMS ?

PS: what does VRM spread Spectrum do ?
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/775324-VRM-Spread-Spectrum-What-does-it-do-What-platforms?s=fe0c8f45917f1a096c1bf2310f591191&p=7957084&viewfull=1#post7957084


----------



## badhairguy

1401
1700x
4.0Ghz
3000mhz ram @ 3200mhz
h110i

Ignoring Tctl, do these temps look correct? 68C under full load? And so I'm clear, Vcore is the voltage the motherboard is supplying to CPU socket and CPU core voltage is what's actually being applied to the CPU correct? CPU core voltage is the one I don't want to go over 1.425?

My CB15 scores have definitely dropped, I was hitting above 1750 on 9943, but it's definately more stable on 1401. I think we are trading off performance for stabilty with these new BIOS.


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> so i tried enter 14 14 14 34 and 3200Mhz manualy but still it only boots in fail safe mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ)
> 
> any other suggestions ... what PROCODT do i have to set for 2 DS BDie DIMMS ?
> 
> PS: what does VRM spread Spectrum do ?
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/775324-VRM-Spread-Spectrum-What-does-it-do-What-platforms?s=fe0c8f45917f1a096c1bf2310f591191&p=7957084&viewfull=1#post7957084


Try 80ohm. it works on my F4-3000C14D-32GTZ (2x16)


----------



## Mandarb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> so i tried enter 14 14 14 34 and 3200Mhz manualy but still it only boots in fail safe mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ)
> 
> any other suggestions ... what PROCODT do i have to set for 2 DS BDie DIMMS ?
> 
> PS: what does VRM spread Spectrum do ?
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/775324-VRM-Spread-Spectrum-What-does-it-do-What-platforms?s=fe0c8f45917f1a096c1bf2310f591191&p=7957084&viewfull=1#post7957084


Running the same sticks, I can run them with 80 ohm or 96 ohm. The lower the more stable.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> 1401
> 1700x
> 4.0Ghz
> 3000mhz ram @ 3200mhz
> h110i
> 
> Ignoring Tctl, do these temps look correct? 68C under full load? And so I'm clear, Vcore is the voltage the motherboard is supplying to CPU socket and CPU core voltage is what's actually being applied to the CPU correct? CPU core voltage is the one I don't want to go over 1.425?
> 
> My CB15 scores have definitely dropped, I was hitting above 1750 on 9943, but it's definately more stable on 1401. I think we are trading off performance for stabilty with these new BIOS.


That's warm, but I notice one of your cores is at 4GHz, so it's probably picking up junction temp for that core.

However, my 240x60mm custom loop runs around those temps at nearly full load with 3.9GHz on all cores.


----------



## kaseki

For me, 1401 worked with 9943 (fairly slack) timings once I removed an "improvement." Scores from Unigine Valley and Superposition benchmarks with 1401 are just slightly lower than with 9943. I noticed that shutting down last night (from Linux) instead of going to soft power off (a few LEDs still on), it abruptly went to hard power off with even the power supply LED off. It started relatively normally today with the case power button, however, without any resets. I need to confirm whether hard off is the new normal.


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> That's warm, but I notice one of your cores is at 4GHz, so it's probably picking up junction temp for that core.
> 
> However, my 240x60mm custom loop runs around those temps at nearly full load with 3.9GHz on all cores.


What are your temps at idle and full load? I idle around 35-40C, that 68C was looping CB15


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> What are your temps at idle and full load?


3.9GHz at 1.36v 1700X idles at around 21C Tdie (obviously misreporting). Loaded temps are around 45-50C Tdie. Ambient is usually around 80F.


----------



## DSDV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> Running the same sticks, I can run them with 80 ohm or 96 ohm. The lower the more stable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> Try 80ohm. it works on my F4-3000C14D-32GTZ (2x16)


@badhairguy & @Mandarb thanks for the hint









but in this video an AMD-Tech said not higher than 80Ohm he said for that you will need LN2
https://youtu.be/vZgpHTaQ10k?t=7m36s

so is it safe to do that ?


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> 3.9GHz at 1.36v 1700X idles at around 21C Tdie (obviously misreporting). Loaded temps are around 45-50C Tdie. Ambient is usually around 80F.


Do you have SenseMI disabled on 1401? I really wish they would just fix these damn temperature issues. The only consistent temp I have is my H110i liquid temp. I'm trying to work out the best way to control the fans, but it would make sense to me that if the liquid temp never gets above 35C or so, then either it's not transferring heat properly from the chip, or it takes a long time to heat up the cooler.

*EDIT* with the AIO temp around 28-30C at idle, it would make sense that the chip would idle at 35-40, so that seems correct, I'm just wondering if my full load temps are not correct. I've already replaced the factory TIM sticker with some cooler master paste I had laying around, temps didn't change at all.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> Do you have SenseMI disabled on 1401? I really wish they would just fix these damn temperature issues. The only consistent temp I have is my H110i liquid temp. I'm trying to work out the best way to control the fans, but it would make sense to me that if the liquid temp never gets above 35C or so, then either it's not transferring heat properly from the chip, or it takes a long time to heat up the cooler.


I actually just use a nearly stock 1107. DOCP Standard with mutli at 39.

My liquid temp never exceeds 31C. What's your ambient?


----------



## Mandarb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> @badhairguy & @Mandarb thanks for the hint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but in this video an AMD-Tech said not higher than 80Ohm he said for that you will need LN2
> https://youtu.be/vZgpHTaQ10k?t=7m36s
> 
> so is it safe to do that ?


It's the line termination resistance. Nothings going to happen when you go above. It's there to smooth ringing in the signal.

When you go about finding the right setting you start at the lowest and move up until it boots.


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> I actually just use a nearly stock 1107. DOCP Standard with mutli at 39.
> 
> My liquid temp never exceeds 31C. What's your ambient?


Thermostat in the house says 25C


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> Thermostat in the house says 25C


It might just be because of XFR overvolting your core to reach 4GHz. I know my tdie would be quite a bit larger if I were pumping 1.412v into one of my cores. I haven't run XFR for quite a while though, so I can't give you a comparison for that.

Edit: I should also note that, your "warm" temp of 45C tdie is still like, ice cold. You got like, 50C overhead haha.


----------



## CrazyElement

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Other side of the coin...
> 
> I too set out for a high end Ryzen build, read up on the platform for the first month, and then spec'd out my system.
> 
> - 1800x, binned at 4.1 by Siliconlottery.com
> - 2 kits of 4266 rated B die memory by G.skill
> - 2 1080ti Asus FE's
> - 1TB 950 Samsung Evo M.2
> - 2 360 rads
> - 2 D5 strong pumps
> - EK dual D5 housing w/ res
> - 1 CH6 MB
> - 1 EK CH6 motherboard block
> - 2 EK 1080ti Water blocks
> - 1250w platinum power supply
> - 12 EK Vadar 3k fans
> - EK fittings and Primochill soft lines
> - EK Coolant in blood red
> 
> Then I added:
> 
> 1 kit CL15 3600 2x8GB by g.skill
> 
> My results have been very good. I can run 4.1 at low voltage, my memory has always hit at least 3400 since 1202. I really have not had any issues other than my initial CH6 went bad after 3 days.Other than draining my loop, it really was not a big deal to run to the store and get it exchanged. I too get the random freezes under load and while stress testing, even to the point that the screen will go black, and it is REALLY annoying. I just cannot figure them out. It is not the memory, voltage, or the M.2 (yes, tried booting and running of a SATA3 SSD, still does it).
> 
> I needed to refresh a second PC in the house, so I built another Ryzen, this time with a Tachi MB and a 4 ghz binned 1700. also works well, runs 4.0 @ 1.39v, but no freezes or screen black outs when stress testing. Setup with some G.skill 3200 CL 14 memory on a 360mm AseTek AIO, and let it run. No issues. (1070 GTX GPU)
> 
> I also needed to build my Dad a PC, so I gave him the 1700, and built a second 1800x on a CH6, single 1080 TI, 360mm AIO, 4.0ghz at 1.365v, CL16 3600 g.skill running 4266, optimized sub-timings and 14-14-14-14-32 primary timings; also does the freezes while stress testing. ( it appears to be CH6 specific). Not really pushing it hard, and it has always been stable and performs well.
> 
> Now I am due to rebuild my primary workstation (my daily driver work PC); I am either going to go 16c Thread ripper, or I am going to go with the 16core i9, I have no idea which I am going to choose. I will wait for both to come out, and look for some head to heads. Another big question mark for both thread ripper and the i9 is memory support. If AMD has not sorted out the memory training, cold boots, high dram voltage and still cannot support higher speed memory, then I will most likely run with the i9. Another big question mark is the cross die communication. As we all know the cross CCX data fabric runs at memclock, and is SLOW AS BALLS, just one thread on your application gets scheduled to a core in another CCX and your performance goes to absolute crap. So the second big question for me is what is AMD going to do about it. Are they going to change the multiplier and run that data fabric at 2x memclock to speed it up, and what about cross die? If it is that bad on die going from one CCX to the other, how bad is it going to be when it has to leave the die and communicate though the socket? If I fire up a CPU intensive workload and my threads start bouncing around between CCX's and Dies am I going to see an even bigger performance hit? I know people like to dump on Intel's ring bus, but it sure as hell is better than this "infinity fabric" BS. I shouldn't take a 10-20% performance hit just certain cores are scheduled.
> 
> So... the jury is out on the HEDT build, Yes, AMD has some very strong advantages, but it has some very large Achilles heals as well, and when it comes down to the PC I need to just work, 100% reliable, every day so I can afford my toys... I just don't have patents to beta test another platform.


So what the F , I just order the most expensive Am4 MB, and I'm going to get random freezes?! Does those happens only on 100% load ( benchmark) or they happens also in games ... What is wrong with this company , how is possible the most expensive MOBO to be that much broken?


----------



## Gettz8488

Calling me lazy and dumb because I assumed the LCD was a temp reader like my z270 board was? I'm obviously not as proficient as some here with hardware, hence why I'm here in the first place. Thank you for everyone that's helped me out so far I wouldn't have been able to get my system pstate overclocked without them.


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> It might just be because of XFR overvolting your core to reach 4GHz. I know my tdie would be quite a bit larger if I were pumping 1.412v into one of my cores. I haven't run XFR for quite a while though, so I can't give you a comparison for that.
> 
> Edit: I should also note that, your "warm" temp of 45C tdie is still like, ice cold. You got like, 50C overhead haha.


No XFR, it's 4.0GHz all core. P state overclock. 1.412v, LLC2. It hits 68C full load under CB15.

I just did some testing and by limiting frequency to 3.0GHz @ 1.3v, it hits 53C full load under CB.

I think the temps are correct, it's just really hitting 68C.

so that's fine? I guess it doesn't throttle until 95, correct?


----------



## lordzed83

@gupsterg nice. I think its some sort of the AMD infinity fabric limitation. Once You pass 3400mhz on ddr feels like impossible to get it super stable with my hardware.
But hey my motherboard is a weird one.

Anyone else's motherboards adds around 150mv to like EVERY voltage ??
DDR set 1.35 always gives me 1.365
PLL set 1.8 = 1.83
VDDP set 0.915 = 0.932

I got Multimeter i think i should look if my motherboards reads bad or actually adds extra 150 on every bios.
I dont care i like High voltage


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> So what the F , I just order the most expensive Am4 MB, and I'm going to get random freezes?! Does those happens only on 100% load ( benchmark) or they happens also in games ... What is wrong with this company , how is possible the most expensive MOBO to be that much broken?


I have only had this problem during (some) stress tests. It has never occurred in real usage including any games. It is a weird/odd issue though. I am running windows 10 with an NVMe drive.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> No XFR, it's 4.0GHz all core. P state overclock. 1.412v, LLC2. It hits 68C full load under CB15.
> 
> I just did some testing and by limiting frequency to 3.0GHz @ 1.3v, it hits 53C full load under CB.
> 
> I think the temps are correct, it's just really hitting 68C.
> 
> so that's fine? I guess it doesn't throttle until 95, correct?


Ah, so your pstate OCing then.

And someone can correct me if I'm wrong (I haven't hit 95C on anything), but I'm pretty sure with the 1700X we don't get throttled until 95C *tdie*.

Edit: Essentials thread says 95C tctl, so, nvm.


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> @gupsterg nice. I think its some sort of the AMD infinity fabric limitation. Once You pass 3400mhz on ddr feels like impossible to get it super stable with my hardware.
> But hey my motherboard is a weird one.
> 
> Anyone else's motherboards adds around 150mv to like EVERY voltage ??
> DDR set 1.35 always gives me 1.365
> PLL set 1.8 = 1.83
> VDDP set 0.915 = 0.932
> 
> I got Multimeter i think i should look if my motherboards reads bad or actually adds extra 150 on every bios.
> I dont care i like High voltage


Mine does it as well. PLL 1.8 = 1.831. It adds voltage to everything unless you consider CPU under load and then it droops like crazy


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> @gupsterg nice. I think its some sort of the AMD infinity fabric limitation. Once You pass 3400mhz on ddr feels like impossible to get it super stable with my hardware.
> But hey my motherboard is a weird one.
> 
> Anyone else's motherboards adds around 150mv to like EVERY voltage ??
> DDR set 1.35 always gives me 1.365
> PLL set 1.8 = 1.83
> VDDP set 0.915 = 0.932
> 
> I got Multimeter i think i should look if my motherboards reads bad or actually adds extra 150 on every bios.
> I dont care i like High voltage


Yes I get about the same with DDR. PLL is set at default and reads 1.809 or so.

I believe I've read that the software readings aren't too accurate because it may read them too early (before voltages meet the components?)


----------



## Gettz8488

With bios 1401 are tempatures miss reading? I'm idling at 20C sometimes lower and under full load I get 40-50max on ryzen master and aida64 sensors. Just trying to make sure I'm not crazy noctua dh-15


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> So what the F , I just order the most expensive Am4 MB, and I'm going to get random freezes?! Does those happens only on 100% load ( benchmark) or they happens also in games ... What is wrong with this company , how is possible the most expensive MOBO to be that much broken?


I got random freezes during benching but that was solved by bumping the voltage up a notch or two. For gaming i get them to, notice the GPU core load drops during this so this might just be a display driver issue (GTX1080). Happens rarely tho so not bothering me that much. Most people here are actually happy with this MB and it is the best X370 board. Call it what you want, keep it or go back to "cash grab" Intel and enjoy


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> With bios 1401 are tempatures miss reading? I'm idling at 20C sometimes lower and under full load I get 40-50max on ryzen master and aida64 sensors. Just trying to make sure I'm not crazy noctua dh-15


Disable temp skew offset.


----------



## eyetrippy

For those experiencing stutters and long pauses, it's likely not an actual problem with Ryzen specifically or this board.

I have been working through the issue A LOT today.

Firstly, long pauses for me using occt or tpu memtest (minute or more at times) appears to be down to ProcODT.

It's fairly easy to figure out using tpu memtest. Just run it for 5 to 10 minutes and if you are getting pauses more than 10 seconds, try another ProcODT setting.

I say longer than 10 seconds, because there was some secondary issue causing me shorter, more frequent pauses.

So, back on the ProcODT setting, with ProcODT keep an eye on the timer to check the length of pause.

I used to have to use ProcODT 48 for stability before, but have now landed up on 53.

Do this with stable settings if you can.

On to the shorter pauses, I have done a clean install of Windows 10 creator update, and have installed all updates.

Besides that, have installed chipset drivers without Ryzen Power plan and occt.

Running occt used to give me constant long pauses. Am currently running 3.95ghz with only a very occasional hiccup of a split 2nd - hardly ever.

So there is some piece of software or some driver that got installed causing these shorter stutters, or something in Windows was corrupt.

I now have the tedious process once I have set up my my overclock on a non stuttering system, of reinstalling each thing and testing after each installation.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Disable temp skew offset.


Is this a bios setting? and isn't the offset supposed to be there? or is it bugged and offsetting more in 1401?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Is this a bios setting? and isn't the offset supposed to be there? or is it bugged and offsetting more in 1401?


Bios setting. And it's been an issue from the beginning with all bioses. Disabling it should bring you much closer to actual temps.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Bios setting. And it's been an issue from the beginning with all bioses. Disabling it should bring you much closer to actual temps.


I'm in the bios having trouble locating it. I've found sense mi skew sense mi offset and t offset is it one of those?


----------



## mackanz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Calling me lazy and dumb because I assumed the LCD was a temp reader like my z270 board was? I'm obviously not as proficient as some here with hardware, hence why I'm here in the first place. Thank you for everyone that's helped me out so far I wouldn't have been able to get my system pstate overclocked without them.


You are absolutely fine. Some are just self righteous and do not behave between a keyboard and a screen. You turned out to be right as well which is even sweeter.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> I'm in the bios having trouble locating it. I've found sense mi skew sense mi offset and t offset is it one of those?


Yes, disable the former.


----------



## gupsterg

@lordzed83

For me DDR voltage overvolts, same as past UEFIs. 1.375V in UEFI is ~1.39V on ProbeIt points, this will lower/increase depending on load on CPU, so I believe LL effects it. It maybe we need to find a better area to use a DMM on for reads of DDR voltage.

Perhaps as you use higher LLC than [Auto] some of your voltages are seeing effect? (dunno, just something in my head)

Here is [email protected] runs screenies/~30hrs HWiNFO CSV, pausing only for a game or other high load situation.

Settings in txt below.

Tweak_1_3.8_3333_C14ST_setting.txt 19k .txt file


Only things not in there:-

i) PState 0 OC of 3.8GHz, Global C-States: [Enabled]
ii) BankGroupSwap: [Disabled]
iii) CLDO_VDDP tweak

Even on full load for CPU/GPU on [email protected], system is so responsive for other tasks like office/web browsing, etc, my i5 4690K struggled with other tasks whilst running [email protected] The PPD on Ryzen CPU is so sweet!







.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Been slacking on [email protected] due to all the other things been doing on Ryzen, but now as things are settled, gonna get back into groove







.


----------



## finalheaven

@gupsterg

Have you tried 3466 CL14 with 1401? I know with 9943/9945 that didn't work for me, but 1401 works. I had to increase my DDR to 1.40v though.


----------



## gupsterg

Nope







.

I setup 3.8/3333, did Y-Cruncher > 3x Super Pi, > 5x IBT AVX > some gaming > then [email protected] run as posted, with some gaming/office, etc use in between and the CB15 benches posted page or so back for dwd504 on 9943 vs 1401 > now [email protected] again.

Just sorta chilling back on tweaks and using rig







. I'd think soon enough the tweak bug will bite again







.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I setup 3.8/3333, did Y-Cruncher > 3x Super Pi, > 5x IBT AVX > some gaming > then [email protected] run as posted, with some gaming/office, etc use in between and the CB15 benches posted page or so back for dwd504 on 9943 vs 1401 > now [email protected] again.
> 
> Just sorta chilling back on tweaks and using rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'd think soon enough the tweak bug will bite again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Decided to see how is Your ddr setting with my cpu oc of 102.4 that gives 3414ddr my mems cant do 3466 on cl14 but looks they can do your settings. We see how it goes so far 110% error free at 200 ill start ibt and see


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VMEGAEXV*
> 
> i know this is probly going to sound werid but i cuoldnt get my ram to post at 2400mhz with the dcop settings so i unpluged my AIO from the AIO pump header ..and pluged it into the power directly ...then i cuold post correct settings..so i pluged it back into the AIO header .. and cuoldnt post memory settings higher then 2133..is this some sort of bug?


This is not weird. AIO connector has low voltage during POST. It takes several seconds (up to 50) to train memory, during which time Ryzen remains undercooled.
This is not as pronounced with air coolers because metal doesn't need a pump to conduct heat from the CPU to the cooling fins.
In my case Corsair H60 pump runs between 500 and 600 RPM (needs design speed 3000-4200 RPM for proper cooling). This leads to high temps and fails. Details are in my latest message http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/19400_100#post_26160170

Workaround is to run CPU at stock speed or underclocked to limit heat while the infinity fabric finds a way to communicate with the memory.
Or as you suggested just plug AIO pump direct into the power supply 12 volts (need to buy a separate power adapter or scavenge one from an old PC 3.5 inch floppy drive).


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Decided to see how is Your ddr setting with my cpu oc of 102.4 that gives 3414ddr my mems cant do 3466 on cl14 but looks they can do your settings. We see how it goes so far 110% error free at 200 ill start ibt and see


NP







, look forward to how it goes for you







.

Technically







The Stilt's







guidance on timings, I just slackened them a bit for my HW







. If you do have an issue try loosening tRAS, tRC, tFAW and tRFC, you lose the least performance playing with those and should gain stability.


----------



## DaOptika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> @gupsterg nice. I think its some sort of the AMD infinity fabric limitation. Once You pass 3400mhz on ddr feels like impossible to get it super stable with my hardware.
> But hey my motherboard is a weird one.
> 
> Anyone else's motherboards adds around 150mv to like EVERY voltage ??
> DDR set 1.35 always gives me 1.365
> PLL set 1.8 = 1.83
> VDDP set 0.915 = 0.932
> 
> I got Multimeter i think i should look if my motherboards reads bad or actually adds extra 150 on every bios.
> I dont care i like High voltage


Interesting, I have 150mV LESS for everything.
I would be very interested if it's bad readout or if the voltages are really off as I'm adding this offset everywhere now...


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> Have you tried 3466 CL14 with 1401? I know with 9943/9945 that didn't work for me, but 1401 works. I had to increase my DDR to 1.40v though.


I have, All of my timings from 9943 work in 1401, 3466 14-14-14-28. ( will post full timings later).

I still have to run 1T gear down or 2T though; that said, I also did a quick retest last night of 3466, same timings, 1T, 1T GD, and 2T and again I found that there is virtually no performance differences between all three. All posted the same CB15, Timespy, and Aida mem bench performance. So I run 1T GD with some tighter timings as I have found it to be the most stable.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I have, All of my timings from 9943 work in 1401, 3466 14-14-14-28. ( will post full timings later).
> 
> I still have to run 1T gear down or 2T though; that said, I also did a quick retest last night of 3466, same timings, 1T, 1T GD, and 2T and again I found that there is virtually no performance differences between all three. All posted the same CB15, Timespy, and Aida mem bench performance. So I run 1T GD with some tighter timings as I have found it to be the most stable.


I know that you have been using both 16gb and 32gb at times. Is the above tests/timings with 16gb or 32gb?


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyetrippy*
> 
> For those experiencing stutters and long pauses, it's likely not an actual problem with Ryzen specifically or this board.
> 
> I have been working through the issue A LOT today.
> 
> Firstly, long pauses for me using occt or tpu memtest (minute or more at times) appears to be down to ProcODT.
> 
> It's fairly easy to figure out using tpu memtest. Just run it for 5 to 10 minutes and if you are getting pauses more than 10 seconds, try another ProcODT setting.
> 
> I say longer than 10 seconds, because there was some secondary issue causing me shorter, more frequent pauses.
> 
> So, back on the ProcODT setting, with ProcODT keep an eye on the timer to check the length of pause.
> 
> I used to have to use ProcODT 48 for stability before, but have now landed up on 53.
> 
> Do this with stable settings if you can.
> 
> On to the shorter pauses, I have done a clean install of Windows 10 creator update, and have installed all updates.
> 
> Besides that, have installed chipset drivers without Ryzen Power plan and occt.
> 
> Running occt used to give me constant long pauses. Am currently running 3.95ghz with only a very occasional hiccup of a split 2nd - hardly ever.
> 
> So there is some piece of software or some driver that got installed causing these shorter stutters, or something in Windows was corrupt.
> 
> I now have the tedious process once I have set up my my overclock on a non stuttering system, of reinstalling each thing and testing after each installation.


Try running an mp3 off your hard drives during an IBT set to "Very High" if you want a near immediate pausing response.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @majestynl
> 
> Sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Only suggestion to improve your setup is The Stilt's DDR4 timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
> Trc_SM [54]
> TrrdS_SM [6]
> TrrdL_SM [9]
> Tfaw_SM [36]
> TwtrS_SM [4]
> TwtrL_SM [12]
> Twr_SM [12]
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [2]
> TwrwrScl_SM [2]
> Trfc_SM [333]
> Trfc2_SM [365]
> Trfc4_SM [225]
> Tcwl_SM [14]
> Trtp_SM [8]
> Trdwr_SM [6]
> Twrrd_SM [3]
> TwrwrSc_SM [1]
> TwrwrSd_SM [7]
> TwrwrDd_SM [7]
> TrdrdSc_SM [1]
> TrdrdSd_SM [5]
> TrdrdDd_SM [5]
> Tcke_SM [6]
> ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
> 
> AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > Memory Mapping > BankGroupSwap: [Disabled]
> 
> 
> 
> I had to loosen tRAS to 34, tRC to 60, tFAW to 39 and tRFC to 373, to get ~3000% HCI Memtest error free. Still yields very nice bench result for RAM IMO,


Just tried Stilt's timings with slightly some changes, i got a very nice bench in Aida. (see screenie) But no luck with Memtest! Even going back to 14 14 14 14 34 gave me errors.
Cant really say what caused the mem instability, need to find out.

*Aida Result after timing changes (not fully stable yet)*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## eyetrippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Try running an mp3 off your hard drives during an IBT set to "Very High" if you want a near immediate pausing response.


Why would I want to induce it?

I have spent far too much time trying to get it running without locking up/pausing/stuttering


----------



## PhantomGaming

Does anyone know how to fix xfr not working. My cpu voltage is set to auto and my llc is. Auto core performance boost in both amd cbs and ma8n stuff is set to auto


----------



## PhantomGaming

It still boosts to 3.7 but not 4.0 or 4.1


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomGaming*
> 
> It still boosts to 3.7 but not 4.0 or 4.1


Use something like HWINFO to record your minimum and maximum frequencies among the cores.


----------



## Ex0cet

I've been doing some deep testing with BIOS 1401.

BTW I'm using *4 Samsung B sticks x 8GB (Rated at 4266mhz CL19)*

This are my findings, in comparison with BIOS 9945:

*BIOS 9945 would boot to Windows on 3466mhz CL14, with ProcODT on auto. This is not the case for the BIOS 1401, as it will only boot on 3466mhz CL14 if I use ProcODT 48ohms or 53.3 ohms. (The magic number is between those two values for me)

*BIOS 1401 with ProcODT on auto will only work up to the 3333 memory multiplier. Anything beyond that memory multiplier will require a manual setting of 48ohms or 53.3ohms.

*On both the 1401 and 9945 BIOSes, 3466mhz CL14 / 3466mhz CL16 will boot but it isn't stable for proper use, it will eventually crash when benchmarking, it doesn't seem to matter what voltages or values I play with.

*3333mhz CL14 seems stable on both the 1401 and 9945 bioses.

*I have a Ryzen 1700 CPU currently stable @3,9Ghz with 1,375v LLC 4 on BIOS 1401. (Previously I needed a little more voltage than that to achieve stability, same settings but ~1.4v)

*I just recently discovered reading extensively through this thread that disabling Sense Mi Skew on non -x- CPUs will actually resolve that "lying temps issue" with the C6H. (I always knew that those temps were lying to me but I never knew disabling Sense Mi Skew would resolve such an issue). Furthermore, I found that disabling Sense Mi Skew actually benefits stability when benchmarking (I don't know what the hell is this doing exactly but I suspect that is has some effect on the SOC voltage), it seems that, once Sense Mi Skew is disable SOC voltage can be reduced further to achieve the same results. (Please someone explain this to me?)

*Sense Mi Skew enabled: idle temps 27C, load temps 60 /// Sense Mi Skew disabled: idle temps 40, load temps 75. (It is pretty obvious that real temps are closer to the Sense Mi Skew disabled readings)

*Fun fact: Disabling Sense Mi Skew, settings ProcODT to 48ohms, SOC voltage to 1.25, Dram voltage and boot voltage to 1.55, allowed me to boot to windows ONCE with the 3600mhz memory multiplier with CL16, CR2 and GEARDOWN disabled. (It finished loading windows and then instantly crashed







)

So, in the end, it seems BIOS 1401 is slightly more efficient than the previous 9945. I would say 2 steps in the right direction and 1 step in the wrong direction. (Simply because the 9945 bios did not require me to set ProcODT to 48ohms or 53.3ohms when selecting the 3466 multiplier, while 1401 does require that setting to achieve similar results, either way 3466 was never stable for me)

But I will say that 3333mhz CL 14, seems a lot more stable on 1401 with actually a little less voltage in almost every regard.

Let's see were the next official BIOS release will lead us, I think we are making some slow but steady progress.

Cheers!









P.D: Can someone please tell me what exactly is Sense Mi Skew and Super I/O Skew are doing? I mean, I know now that disabling Sense Mi Skew is useful for reading temps and actually bringing more stability when benchmarking. But I would like to know what exactly is it doing. On the other hand I have absolutely no idea what Super I/O Skew is doing, and how and when would it be useful to enable/disable it?


----------



## Xiphan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> AGESA 1006 RC4 official BIOS 1401
> 
> Just tested quickly 3600 memory and cold booting, seems good but you guys are going to have to help me test this before we have a judgement. Seems CPU temp reading from SIO now has -20*C offset for XFR enabled CPUs.


Thanks elmor. I've been using 1201 for a while now with the following G.Skill kit and I could get up to 2666 stable using only DOCP settings. I just flashed my system with 1401 and while I still couldn't boot at 3200 I was able to boot at 2933 without any additional tweaking. However, at 2933 I can't see SPD info in CPU-Z and Thaiphoon Burner gives a CRC error when reading my RAM.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , look forward to how it goes for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Technically
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stilt's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guidance on timings, I just slackened them a bit for my HW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If you do have an issue try loosening tRAS, tRC, tFAW and tRFC, you lose the least performance playing with those and should gain stability.


Well gotten 1 error at 180% so moved from 1.375 to 1.385 on ddrs passed 8xibt and code 8 but that was due too low soc. Tried 1.25 when usually i use 1.137.
So changed my pll to 1.79 cause that alwYs worked changed soc to 1.137 cpu at 1.425 and passed my 3549cl16 FIRST TIME on 1.0.0.6 atm running same volts with Your modyfied settings.

Ayhow with llc2 it seems impossible to pass ibt. V drops from 1.445 to freakig 1.365 not to mention lovely jumps to 1.46.
With llc3 my i use 1.425 and that drops to 1.381 minimum and with all ofvmy tests i know i need minimum of 1.375 on core to not crash with code 8. So with llc2 i would need sone stupid 1.455 to stay above crash voltage hehe.

If it goes for freezes. What i noticed that they last longer on soc 1.1 than on 1.137 hehe


----------



## dwd504

I'm confused here. I don't remember reading anything about sense skew for non-x cpu's. I thought that was only a relevant setting for x variants.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> so i tried enter 14 14 14 34 and 3200Mhz manualy but still it only boots in fail safe mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ)
> 
> any other suggestions ... what PROCODT do i have to set for 2 DS BDie DIMMS ?
> 
> PS: what does VRM spread Spectrum do ?
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/775324-VRM-Spread-Spectrum-What-does-it-do-What-platforms?s=fe0c8f45917f1a096c1bf2310f591191&p=7957084&viewfull=1#post7957084


after entering the timings, manually set the dram voltage and SOC too - right? Remember, the 14-14-14 from gskill is not the first three timings in bios. If that fails, Load opt defaults chenge bclk to 100, select 3200 ram, set 1.35-1.4V VDIMM, soc to 1.1-1.15V, use the default timings for the initial training, then chang to 14-14-14 and note the correct timing parameter. GSkill lists CAS(CL)- tRCD- tRP- tRAS on the sticks, set thew appropriate timing and leave the others on Auto (eg, match up the fields in bios with GSkill's spec timings.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Remind me guys, do I need to set the sense mi skew on BIOS 9945 with an X ryzen?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0cet*
> 
> I've been doing some deep testing with BIOS 1401.
> 
> BTW I'm using *4 Samsung B sticks x 8GB (Rated at 4266mhz CL19)*
> 
> This are my findings, in comparison with BIOS 9945:
> 
> *BIOS 9945 would boot to Windows on 3466mhz CL14, with ProcODT on auto. This is not the case for the BIOS 1401, as it will only boot on 3466mhz CL14 if I use ProcODT 48ohms or 53.3 ohms. (The magic number is between those two values for me)
> 
> *BIOS 1401 with ProcODT on auto will only work up to the 3333 memory multiplier. Anything beyond that memory multiplier will require a manual setting of 48ohms or 53.3ohms.
> 
> *On both the 1401 and 9945 BIOSes, 3466mhz CL14 / 3466mhz CL16 will boot but it isn't stable for proper use, it will eventually crash when benchmarking, it doesn't seem to matter what voltages or values I play with.
> 
> *3333mhz CL14 seems stable on both the 1401 and 9945 bioses.
> 
> *I have a Ryzen 1700 CPU currently stable @3,9Ghz with 1,375v LLC 4 on BIOS 1401. (Previously I needed a little more voltage than that to achieve stability, same settings but ~1.4v)


I echo the same regarding booting up with 3466 with ProcODT on auto. I had to manually set the ProcODT to 53.3 in order to boot up with 3466 14-14-14-14-34-1T with 32 gb (4x8). However, 1401 was a huge improvement because it was not stable previously at 3466:14-14-14-34-1T. Overall 1401 has been excellent for me.


----------



## Ex0cet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dwd504*
> 
> I'm confused here. I don't remember reading anything about sense skew for non-x cpu's. I thought that was only a relevant setting for x variants.


https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?91822-Overclocking-Ryzen-1700-w-ASUS-Crosshair-VI-Hero-Incorrect-temps-and-voltages

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/19740#post_26163571

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/8420#post_26004481


----------



## Ex0cet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I echo the same regarding booting up with 3466 with ProcODT on auto. I had to manually set the ProcODT to 53.3 in order to boot up with 3466 14-14-14-14-34-1T with 32 gb (4x8). However, 1401 was a huge improvement because it was not stable previously at 3466:14-14-14-34-1T. Overall 1401 has been excellent for me.


Hi there!

Indeed. Although not stable yet for me.

Would you be so kind to please remind me about your voltages and special CPU/memory settings within BIOS? Maybe I can learn or use a thing or two.









Thank you.


----------



## lordzed83

@gupsterg

PAss !!!! First time crashed but did proper cmos clear profile load and BOOM
And In my case its down to SoC of 1.137 with llc2 and 400khz More Crash Less Crash. All about that ONE SWEET SPOT. I must ahve been super lucky I found it 2 months ago lol.



Tahts with my 3549cl16 settings


IBT Very Highx10 is good enough for ME. Even my [email protected] most of the time would not pass but never crashed in my use.

Other thing is that 3417cl14 gives 0.25 Gflops more than 3549cl16









So THIS IS IT GUYS Max juice my 1700x + Team Group 3733 can go.


----------



## SpecFree

Anyone experiencing rather high CPU+SOC wattage? or even CPU core current?

im hitting 82A on CPU core current.
and about 112W on CPU+SOC.

both in cinebench


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecFree*
> 
> Anyone experiencing rather high CPU+SOC wattage? or even CPU core current?
> 
> im hitting 82A on CPU core current.
> and about 112W on CPU+SOC.
> 
> both in cinebench


You call that HIGH ???Check my screenshot at maximum









Anyway guys i got somethign Special for You My CB11.5 collection since i started to save it over platforms since My phenom II 720. Used to have scores from My Overclocked Duron 700 Athlon XP and Athlon 64 but freaking HDD died and took them with it







Overclocking since 286sx


----------



## XEKong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I have only had this problem during (some) stress tests. It has never occurred in real usage including any games. It is a weird/odd issue though. I am running windows 10 with an NVMe drive.


I think I found the answer to the freezing problems. It has to do with AHCI link power management. It's hidden by default. You will need to open the registry editor and perform the following.

HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\0b2d69d7-a2a1-449c-9680-f91c70521c60

Change attributes from 1 to 2

HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\dab60367-53fe-4fbc-825e-521d069d2456

And again change Attributes from 1 to 2.

Now go to Control Panel -> System and Security -> Power Options click on "Change Plan Settings" and then click on "Change advanced Power settings".

Now under "Hard disk" you should have AHCI Link Power Management - HIPM/DIPM and AHCI Link Power Management - Adaptive options.

Change "AHCI Link power management" To active, which means there is no power management for AHCI and finally change Adaptive to 0 milliseconds (Although if you enabled "active" this option has no effect).

Finally under "PCI Express" Change "Link State Power management" to OFF.

This solved my freezing problems.


----------



## gupsterg

@lordzed83

Sweet







.

Yeah I see ~185 GFlops in IBT AVX custom 13312MB on 3.8GHz 3333MHz C14 1T tight timings. Before that on loose timings higher RAM MHz or ~3200MHz with 3.8GHZ CPU, I saw ~175GFlops.


----------



## Merboe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Are you setting ram speed or using docp?
> 
> Use manual ram speed, and it will change


I am setting RAM speed. And HWinfo is schowing only half of it. Same for RyzenMaster, they only show half.
I got a little higher by changing BCLK, but still anything over 3000MHz is not working.

BIOS shows 2991MHz - HWinfo shows 1495.7MHz

I set the BCLK to adjust the options I can choose from as close as possible to what I want, then choose the closest to 3000MHz that works.
I'm not agressively overclocking, but the RAM should be able to run at full speeds at some point...

Does it matter if it's 1T or 2T? Right now HWinfo shows 1T.


----------



## SpecFree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> You call that HIGH ???Check my screenshot at maximum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway guys i got somethign Special for You My CB11.5 collection since i started to save it over platforms since My phenom II 720. Used to have scores from My Overclocked Duron 700 Athlon XP and Athlon 64 but freaking HDD died and took them with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overclocking since 286sx


god damn, yeah i see what you mean...

i guess i can call mine pretty safe then.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0cet*
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> Indeed. Although not stable yet for me.
> 
> Would you be so kind to please remind me about your voltages and special CPU/memory settings within BIOS? Maybe I can learn or use a thing or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.


Using 4 dimms/sticks (4x8GB - 32GB) Samsung B-Die
2 sets of G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
Bios 1401
1700 @ 3.8Ghz (P-State Overclock)
CPU offset @ +0.1v
Overclocking to Manual

Memory: 3466 @ 14-14-14-14-34-1T (4x8GB)
SOC @ 1.05v
DDR @ 1.4v
DDR Boot @ 1.4v
ProcODT @ 53.3
Sense MI Skew to disabled.

I have only changed the primary timings on Ram to 14-14-14-14-34. Everything else is on default.


----------



## Gettz8488

Alright so I disabled temp offset skew, my temps are around 30-40 on idle depending, while gaming and streaming I didn't see anything about 60C with intel burn test I hit 70C is this fine or should I reseat my noctua?


----------



## Ricey20

Anyone else have an issue at 3600 where if you set CL to 15 it still auto defaults to CL16 in bios? So far I have it stable at 3600 CL16-15-15-15-35. Just want to get the CL to 15 too.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Alright so I disabled temp offset skew, my temps are around 30-40 on idle depending, while gaming and streaming I didn't see anything about 60C with intel burn test I hit 70C is this fine or should I reseat my noctua?


By happen chance I have a Noctua as well and those temps are in line with mine. You should be good. I only reach 70C when running stress tests as well.


----------



## MuddyPaws

on 1401 my vrm is up from 36 to 41c any idea's


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> By happen chance I have a Noctua as well and those temps are in line with mine. You should be good. I only reach 70C when running stress tests as well.


Awesome are you running the dh-15 as well? And my oc is 3.9 ghz at 1.35 just want to make sure temps are in line I only hit 70c on IBT everything else is much lower


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Awesome are you running the dh-15 as well? And my oc is 3.9 ghz at 1.35 just want to make sure temps are in line I only hit 70c on IBT everything else is much lower


I'm running the DH-15S, which is pretty much the same but with only 1 fan. I'm only running 3.8ghz though. But hitting 70's is fine.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I'm running the DH-15S, which is pretty much the same but with only 1 fan. I'm only running 3.8ghz though. But hitting 70's is fine.


What voltage are you using?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> What voltage are you using?


At the highest, approximately 1.29v. Using P-states to downvolt/downclock.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> At the highest, approximately 1.29v. Using P-states to downvolt/downclock.


Okay I should be fine I'm running 1.35 but usually it's at 1.373


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Okay I should be fine I'm running 1.35 but usually it's at 1.373


You will be fine at that voltage as well. I'm assuming you're not using LLC either though.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> You will be fine at that voltage as well. I'm assuming you're not using LLC either though.


I use llc 2 but honestly it doesn't change anything when I look at cpu Z it feels like it sits at 1.373 more often when llc2 then llc1/auto


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> Anyone else have an issue at 3600 where if you set CL to 15 it still auto defaults to CL16 in bios? So far I have it stable at 3600 CL16-15-15-15-35. Just want to get the CL to 15 too.


Ryzen cant do 13 15 17 19 on CL other timings are fine. So or your ram can do 3600cl14 or cl16


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> on 1401 my vrm is up from 36 to 41c any idea's


They are 125c rated so whatever. Mine running 400khz thats extra few C


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I know that you have been using both 16gb and 32gb at times. Is the above tests/timings with 16gb or 32gb?


On 1401, both. No change going from 16gb to 32gb


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0cet*
> 
> I've been doing some deep testing with BIOS 1401.
> 
> BTW I'm using *4 Samsung B sticks x 8GB (Rated at 4266mhz CL19)*
> 
> This are my findings, in comparison with BIOS 9945:
> 
> *BIOS 9945 would boot to Windows on 3466mhz CL14, with ProcODT on auto. This is not the case for the BIOS 1401, as it will only boot on 3466mhz CL14 if I use ProcODT 48ohms or 53.3 ohms. (The magic number is between those two values for me)
> 
> *BIOS 1401 with ProcODT on auto will only work up to the 3333 memory multiplier. Anything beyond that memory multiplier will require a manual setting of 48ohms or 53.3ohms.
> 
> *On both the 1401 and 9945 BIOSes, 3466mhz CL14 / 3466mhz CL16 will boot but it isn't stable for proper use, it will eventually crash when benchmarking, it doesn't seem to matter what voltages or values I play with.
> 
> *3333mhz CL14 seems stable on both the 1401 and 9945 bioses.
> 
> *I have a Ryzen 1700 CPU currently stable @3,9Ghz with 1,375v LLC 4 on BIOS 1401. (Previously I needed a little more voltage than that to achieve stability, same settings but ~1.4v)
> 
> *I just recently discovered reading extensively through this thread that disabling Sense Mi Skew on non -x- CPUs will actually resolve that "lying temps issue" with the C6H. (I always knew that those temps were lying to me but I never knew disabling Sense Mi Skew would resolve such an issue). Furthermore, I found that disabling Sense Mi Skew actually benefits stability when benchmarking (I don't know what the hell is this doing exactly but I suspect that is has some effect on the SOC voltage), it seems that, once Sense Mi Skew is disable SOC voltage can be reduced further to achieve the same results. (Please someone explain this to me?)
> 
> *Sense Mi Skew enabled: idle temps 27C, load temps 60 /// Sense Mi Skew disabled: idle temps 40, load temps 75. (It is pretty obvious that real temps are closer to the Sense Mi Skew disabled readings)
> 
> *Fun fact: Disabling Sense Mi Skew, settings ProcODT to 48ohms, SOC voltage to 1.25, Dram voltage and boot voltage to 1.55, allowed me to boot to windows ONCE with the 3600mhz memory multiplier with CL16, CR2 and GEARDOWN disabled. (It finished loading windows and then instantly crashed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> So, in the end, it seems BIOS 1401 is slightly more efficient than the previous 9945. I would say 2 steps in the right direction and 1 step in the wrong direction. (Simply because the 9945 bios did not require me to set ProcODT to 48ohms or 53.3ohms when selecting the 3466 multiplier, while 1401 does require that setting to achieve similar results, either way 3466 was never stable for me)
> 
> But I will say that 3333mhz CL 14, seems a lot more stable on 1401 with actually a little less voltage in almost every regard.
> 
> Let's see were the next official BIOS release will lead us, I think we are making some slow but steady progress.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.D: Can someone please tell me what exactly is Sense Mi Skew and Super I/O Skew are doing? I mean, I know now that disabling Sense Mi Skew is useful for reading temps and actually bringing more stability when benchmarking. But I would like to know what exactly is it doing. On the other hand I have absolutely no idea what Super I/O Skew is doing, and how and when would it be useful to enable/disable it?


Using the same memory, 2x and 4x 4266 g.skill kits, I can run 3466 100% stable with 14-14-14-14-28, tightened sub timings, and even go up to 3550 ish stable with bclk. In 9945 I had to loosen twr to 14, in 1401 I can tighten it to 10.

53.3 ohm
1t
Gear down enabled
Bank swap group disabled
1.42v dram
1.125 soc
Cpu 4.15ghz @ 1.41v

I am going to try 48 ohm tonight to see if I can get 3600 stable 1T gear down.

I have not tested any higher bclk OC yet, just up to 103.6 on the 3466 memory multiplier. Above that I have to drop my pci-e to gen 2 or things get whacky. Hoping I can get 3600 @ 135 bclk working.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> They are 125c rated so whatever. Mine running 400khz thats extra few C


thanks I wont worry then


----------



## Gettz8488

Anyone with a aio cooler? I'm curious as to what your temps look like under load primarily IBT


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Anyone with a aio cooler? I'm curious as to what your temps look like under load primarily IBT


H110i, [email protected], 1.4v (+1 step, i think it's 1.41 or something). Not IBT, but loops of CB15
~35C at idle, 68C max load temp @ tdie


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveNoX*
> 
> Make sure to set PLL to 1.8 manually (or 1.79 -> goes to 1.809) because on Auto with big core ratio, the temps will go nuts and PLL goes to 1.9+


thought that as well after reading oh 1900 pages







but on auto temps and volts are fine mine never goes over 1.83 according to hwinfo hard set to 1.8 it just sits at 1.83


----------



## CrazyElement

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEKong*
> 
> I think I found the answer to the freezing problems. It has to do with AHCI link power management. It's hidden by default. You will need to open the registry editor and perform the following.
> 
> HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\0b2d69d7-a2a1-449c-9680-f91c70521c60
> 
> Change attributes from 1 to 2
> 
> HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\dab60367-53fe-4fbc-825e-521d069d2456
> 
> And again change Attributes from 1 to 2.
> 
> Now go to Control Panel -> System and Security -> Power Options click on "Change Plan Settings" and then click on "Change advanced Power settings".
> 
> Now under "Hard disk" you should have AHCI Link Power Management - HIPM/DIPM and AHCI Link Power Management - Adaptive options.
> 
> Change "AHCI Link power management" To active, which means there is no power management for AHCI and finally change Adaptive to 0 milliseconds (Although if you enabled "active" this option has no effect).
> 
> Finally under "PCI Express" Change "Link State Power management" to OFF.
> 
> This solved my freezing problems.


Is that really so , I remember back in the days , my notebook was doing those kinds of freezes like freeze for 2 sec or so then everything is fine , and whenever doing that I heard a click noise from the HDD( there was no ssd back in the days) , so after long searching I found that there is some kind of Power management activated for my HDD , after installing CrystalDiskInfo , I could easy stop that option and everything was fine , didn't know that same thing happens to the fastest SSD ever produced







. But good to know you found the solution... and yes its 1000% thats the cause.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> Im seeing the exact same thing. Averaged 175X on 9943, 1710-1715 on 1401. I even tried minimum processor state 100% because for some reason, I can't change to any other plan than Ryzen Balanced.


ok just tested that with high performance i gain 8 points in cb15...so yeah nothing i prefer it to throttle there really is not a lot in it but you are right it does take longer to ramp up.
i can also change plans without issue.
you could try resetting all plans to defaults and try again


----------



## YpsiNine

Upgraded from 9943 today and tried 3600 MHz with 1401. It just works now! No chance hitting this with 9943 for me.

I didn't even adjust anything special, after clearing cmos and flashing I just enabled the DOCP Standard (or whatever its called) and I'm now running 3600 @ 16 16 16 16 36 1T.
Using 2 x 8 GB G.skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZR.

1.35V boot and 1.35V running voltage. CPU is 1800X at 3.9 GHz. I have no clue about temps anymore since they are all over the place now.
SOC is at 1.11V.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> That's warm, but I notice one of your cores is at 4GHz, so it's probably picking up junction temp for that core.
> 
> However, my 240x60mm custom loop runs around those temps at nearly full load with 3.9GHz on all cores.


you are pushing 1.41 v and that will equal about 68 from mine(same cooler) so i dropped llc to auto for 3.925 now it goes to 1.28 under full laod and tops out out 57 degrees.

i,m not sure that will work at 4g that extra 100mhz seems to need a nuclear powerplant


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> you are pushing 1.41 v and that will equal about 68 from mine(same cooler) so i dropped llc to auto for 3.925 now it goes to 1.28 under full laod and tops out out 57 degrees.
> 
> i,m not sure that will work at 4g that extra 100mhz seems to need a nuclear powerplant


I know full well that I probably wont notice any difference at 3.9 vs 4.0GHz but there is a mental thing there where I can't make myself drop below 4


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> AGESA 1006 RC4 official BIOS 1401
> 
> Just tested quickly 3600 memory and cold booting, seems good but you guys are going to have to help me test this before we have a judgement. Seems CPU temp reading from SIO now has -20*C offset for XFR enabled CPUs.


The bios 1401 seems to me the best so far without a doubt with Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3000C15R.

Advantage:
- Minor or equal timings that before Bios (cas12 is the minimum value so far, 16 is optimum for strap 3000).
- It can reach 3200 Mhz (although unstable, until now) with Hynix M 2x16 GB (only support at 3000 by manufacturer).
- Sometimes the pc boots well ...at once.

Downside:
- Sometimes at PC boot from current off (or due to a power outage), the memory timings are reset to the default values (2133 cas15).
- Temps OK, but it seems power (electric consumption and I(A)) is higher, which seems to generate more heat.
- Two or more attempts before PC boots (correctly -strap 2933- or incorrectly (with default values 2133 cas15).
- The mobo's LED and RGB led are still not working, is it so difficult?

Thanks for your support .


----------



## roybotnik

The CPU temp under the Asus C6H section in hwinfo is about 18C at idle for me, but after going to sleep and resuming it goes back to the way it was in previous releases, about 40C. Seems like CPU Tctl is still close to the same as it was before regardless. Not really sure what to make of the temp offset changes, pretty confusing lol.


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> The CPU temp under the Asus C6H section in hwinfo is about 18C at idle for me, but after going to sleep and resuming it goes back to the way it was in previous releases, about 40C. Seems like CPU Tctl is still close to the same as it was before regardless. Not really sure what to make of the temp offset changes, pretty confusing lol.


Unless you are living in a freezer, 18C at idle is not accurate. 40C seems like it could be. Do you have senseMI skew enabled? I'm seeing the same behavior after resuming from sleep, but the only difference is that monitoring software reads from Tctl after resuming from sleep but the values of Tctl and Tdie don't actually change.


----------



## POMAHCHRONOS

Hi all,

I'm new here, just flashed to 1401

Got my 2x16gb 3200c14 Gskill trident Z to 2933 14-14-14-14-34 using the stock XMP profile as a base.
haven't been able to get anything past that though and with all these new DRAM options I don't know where to start.

Any suggestions on how to get to rated speeds from those who have similar kit would be appreciated


----------



## ressonantia

Hmm... I wonder if 1401 has broken XFR for good somehow. My particular 1600X hasn't been quick to boost up to 4.1GHz but at least it used to more. Now even after flashing back to 1201, and using the PC as usual for 5 minutes, only one core has XFR'd. By contrast, my partner's PC, which has the same CPU + Motherboard, XFRs up like there's no tomorrow, so much so it actually affects the average! I'm wondering if I should RMA the chip...

Mine:


Partners:


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> The bios 1401 seems to me the best so far without a doubt with Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3000C15R.
> 
> Advantage:
> - Minor or equal timings that before Bios.
> - It can reach 3200 Mhz (although unstable, until now) with Hynix M 2x16 GB (only support at 3000 by manufacturer)
> - Sometimes the pc boots well ...at once.
> 
> Downside:
> - CAS15 doesn´t work (neither with XMP 2.0 profile of Corsair nor manually).
> - Sometimes at PC boot from current off, the memory timings are reset to the default values.
> - Temps OK, but it seems power (electric consumption and I(A)) is higher, which seems to generate more heat.
> - The mobo's LED and RGB led are still not working, is it so difficult?
> 
> Thanks for your support .


from memory you need geardown disabled to have odd CAS numbers i am running cas 15 with geardown off


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> Hmm... I wonder if 1401 has broken XFR for good somehow. My particular 1600X hasn't been quick to boost up to 4.1GHz but at least it used to more. Now even after flashing back to 1201, and using the PC as usual for 5 minutes, only one core has XFR'd. By contrast, my partner's PC, which has the same CPU + Motherboard, XFRs up like there's no tomorrow, so much so it actually affects the average! I'm wondering if I should RMA the chip...
> 
> Mine:
> 
> 
> *check core 1 voltage*


----------



## XEKong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> Is that really so , I remember back in the days , my notebook was doing those kinds of freezes like freeze for 2 sec or so then everything is fine , and whenever doing that I heard a click noise from the HDD( there was no ssd back in the days) , so after long searching I found that there is some kind of Power management activated for my HDD , after installing CrystalDiskInfo , I could easy stop that option and everything was fine , didn't know that same thing happens to the fastest SSD ever produced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But good to know you found the solution... and yes its 1000% thats the cause.


What I found when looking the event viewer it listed a RAID error and the drive was reset. Once I made the change, that error stopped, and so did all my freezes. I am not running RAID.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> from memory you need geardown disabled to have odd CAS numbers i am running cas 15 with geardown off


Thanks, I'll try. 14 and 16 works.

EDIT: YES, IT WORKED. THANKS AGAIN.


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> - snip -
> 
> *check core 1 voltage*


Yeah thats one thing I'm not sure. On mine, for as long as long as I remember, the VID has always been weird. Its usually *stuck* at 0.988V (1201) or 1.000V (1401) and doesn't really move. Or sometimes it will go wildly all around the place (usually when I'm using P-states from UEFI).

For reference, I've let HWinFO run for about 25 minutes now and VID is a solid 0.988V:


This is all stock and all voltages on auto except for RAM (3200MT 14-14-14-34)


----------



## Almutahir

Hey guys, there seems to be a strange issue with 1401 even after clearing the CMOS, i have 1700 and the voltage drops regardless of the number, an example of this will be if it's 1.4v it will drop to 1.3v, the drops happens when i run Cinebench but on idle it doesn't drop. The issue happens even with LLC and extreme power phase and so on, also with CPU current capability.
I can't overclock to 3.8 or 3.9 like version 9943, it's not stable at all because of the drop.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> I know full well that I probably wont notice any difference at 3.9 vs 4.0GHz but there is a mental thing there where I can't make myself drop below 4


i am exactly the same way i was with the stupid 6700k i had i HAD to get it passed 4.5 but nooo in the end you settled get married and start drinking...wait that's another thing...

at my current setup i am tempted to push 4 but like is said its happy i,m happy.
one thing though i haven't tested yet is the cb15 performance preset....for the last bios regardless of settings after awhile it would code 8 on me haven't tried this on 1401 yet though.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *POMAHCHRONOS*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new here, just flashed to 1401
> 
> Got my 2x16gb 3200c14 Gskill trident Z to 2933 14-14-14-14-34 using the stock XMP profile as a base.
> haven't been able to get anything past that though and with all these new DRAM options I don't know where to start.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to get to rated speeds from those who have similar kit would be appreciated


Try this: If your DRAM label says 2T like mine does and you are running 1T, disable gear down and set CMD2T to 2T.

There are quite a few 2 x 16 timing lists, including mine, published here since 1401 was announced.


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> i am exactly the same way i was with the stupid 6700k i had i HAD to get it passed 4.5 but nooo in the end you settled get married and start drinking...wait that's another thing...
> 
> at my current setup i am tempted to push 4 but like is said its happy i,m happy.
> one thing though i haven't tested yet is the cb15 performance preset....for the last bios regardless of settings after awhile it would code 8 on me haven't tried this on 1401 yet though.


This is the most stable BIOS for me thus far. I could run 3200 ram before but it would fail after 15 seconds in Aida and battlefield 1 would crash after a few minutes. 1401 is Rock solid, but as I stated before I think we are trading raw performance for stability which I can live with I guess... Once you have seen the top of the mountain, small peaks just aren't as impressive


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Almutahir*
> 
> Hey guys, there seems to be a strange issue with 1401 even after clearing the CMOS, i have 1700 and the voltage drops regardless of the number, an example of this will be if it's 1.4v it will drop to 1.3v, the drops happens when i run Cinebench but on idle it doesn't drop. The issue happens even with LLC and extreme power phase and so on, also with CPU current capability.
> I can't overclock to 3.8 or 3.9 like version 9943, it's not stable at all because of the drop.


more info needed..know any hot models?,,,sorry off topic









how are you overclocking pstates in bios zenstates manually and if so how are you applying the voltage manual or offsets.
and in regards to llc etc what settings are you using.

auto will droop as will 1 and 3 from memory 3 and above will boost or hold the voltage(at least that's the way it works for me)


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> This is the most stable BIOS for me thus far. I could run 3200 ram before but it would fail after 15 seconds in Aida and battlefield 1 would crash after a few minutes. 1401 is Rock solid, but as I stated before I think we are trading raw performance for stability which I can live with I guess... Once you have seen the top of the mountain, small peaks just aren't as impressive


well to be honest with this bios i get my highest real bench score and if i psuh to 4g i get my highest 3dmark score so while cinebench sees to be done a little the others seem to be up

try geekbench and have a look(i ran it yesterday after i saw a threadripper leak and my computer scores higher than the threadripper...so yeah not taking that leak seriously







)


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> well to be honest with this bios i get my highest real bench score and if i psuh to 4g i get my highest 3dmark score so while cinebench sees to be done a little the others seem to be up
> 
> try geekbench and have a look(i ran it yesterday after i saw a threadripper leak and my computer scores higher than the threadripper...so yeah not taking that leak seriously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


What's your full setup ? If it's in your sig I can't see it on mobile


----------



## Bigdog302

I updated from 9943 bios to 1401. so far so good! I even tried my 3200 memory at 3333 and the boot was successful with no training at all! I will test this firmware further and post results on it.

right now the CPU is at default settings and it still hits 4.1 under XFR. my chip is a 1600X. another thing, the "X" temp offset no longer reads 20 degrees off. where it used to read 60 degrees in the Bios it now reads 40 degrees.









I am upgrading the cooler before I try overclocking the CPU again.


----------



## Doom2pro

MSI X370 XPower Gaming Titanium, Ryzen 7 1800X Stock, 1.43 BETA BIOS, G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3200 (F4-3200C16D-16GTZR) which has Single Rank, Hynix A-Die, stable at 3066 for weeks @ 1.45V DRAM and 1.11V SoC.

Here is my Stilt Timings:



And my Thaiphoon Burner (single stick):



Hope this helps someone.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> What's your full setup ? If it's in your sig I can't see it on mobile


asus Baymax of course
bios 1401
corsair rm1000 psu
xfx fury x
2 sticks of team extreme 3600(TEAM-TXWD416G3600HC18ADC01
Samsung evo 500gig 850
couple of random mechanical hard drives
corsair h110i(with 2 ek varder 1600rpm fans)


----------



## Almutahir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> more info needed..know any hot models?,,,sorry off topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how are you overclocking pstates in bios zenstates manually and if so how are you applying the voltage manual or offsets.
> and in regards to llc etc what settings are you using.
> 
> auto will droop as will 1 and 3 from memory 3 and above will boost or hold the voltage(at least that's the way it works for me)


I OC manually and i apply manual voltge, and no Pstates, and no matter what the LLC is it will happen. All OC is from the bios nothing from windows.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Almutahir*
> 
> I OC manually and i apply manual voltge, and no Pstates, and no matter what the LLC is it will happen. All OC is from the bios nothing from windows.


well that is weird every time i did a manual overclock the llc settings would stick.So i have no real idea what is happening here.
feel like throwing in a fat32 usb and getting the bios settings you are using
ctrl f2 will save the bios settings as a text file and post it here(might help someone smarter than me figure it out)


----------



## Almutahir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> well that is weird every time i did a manual overclock the llc settings would stick.So i have no real idea what is happening here.
> feel like throwing in a fat32 usb and getting the bios settings you are using
> ctrl f2 will save the bios settings as a text file and post it here(might help someone smarter than me figure it out)


I have been working on it for like 3 hours none stop i'm going mad, there is no logic here... i'll keep you updated.


----------



## Ramad

*This is interesting*




The whole document can be found here: Source

And I have managed to get my first HDD corruption since I owned a PC because I tried stabilizing the RAM @3200 at 80 ohms for few hours, which my RAM never liked. RAM usually trashes Windows, but Ryzen does appears to run well even if the RAM is unstable. This explains the sudden crashes that some members have when they game or watch youtube, and they don´t understand why it happens.

So make sure that you are running using the correct ODT value (I still stand by the lowest value you can run your RAM at is the best you can use), and make sure to test both the CPU and RAM at the same time. I recommend using prime95 V29.1 using custom configuration and around 90%-95% of the available RAM.


----------



## kornty

1401 is the tits. Docp default profile boot 3600 cl16 @1.4v (1.35 wasn't enough). Finally using rated speed of my kit. <3 you elmor.


----------



## StevieP24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornty*
> 
> 1401 is the tits. Docp default profile boot 3600 cl16 @1.4v (1.35 wasn't enough). Finally using rated speed of my kit. <3 you elmor.


check your memory read speeds mine cuts in half at 3600 compared to 3466


----------



## Bmxant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> I have noticed some weird issues when resuming from sleep. @elmor - maybe you could create a google form for reporting these sorts of things so they don't get lost in the thread and so it's easier to look through everything... and have a category for memory overclocking to keep other issues separate since you're getting inundated with questions about that.
> 
> I'm currently running stable at 4.05ghz w/ 3200 C14 2x8GB. I'm using +0.10 vCore offset, multiplier changed via p-state, and manual 1.0v SoC voltage.
> 
> Three problems:
> 
> This has only happened once, but my vcore got totally screwed up. It maxed out at 1.05v or so, according to hwinfo64. I was curious if this was just a reporting issue so I ran cinebench. Sure enough, the voltage never increased and the system crashed and rebooted within a few seconds.
> Just now, I resumed from sleep and my disks basically stopped working. I emptied my recycle bin and it just sat there calculating time remaining. I tried to uninstall something and it hung while "preparing to remove". I checked the event viewer and saw this being logged periodically: "*Reset to device, \Device\RaidPort0, was issued*." It showed up 3 times before I gave up and rebooted. I had to reboot using the reset button since Windows restart got stuck.
> Additionally, during the same resume, the USB port my mouse was plugged into stopped working. Reconnecting it to the same port wouldn't work. I had to unplug it and use a different port. My keyboard was still working though. Both devices are using the top 4 USB ports. Oddly, it seems like it was just that single port on the same USB controller, since plugging it into a different port on the same row worked.
> Here's the full details from the event log:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Event Log
> 
> 
> 
> Log Name: System
> Source: storahci
> Date: 3/26/2017 11:11:24 AM
> Event ID: 129
> Task Category: None
> Level: Warning
> Keywords: Classic
> User: N/A
> Computer: RAWR
> Description:
> Reset to device, \Device\RaidPort0, was issued.
> Event Xml:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
> <System>
> <Provider Name="storahci" />
> <EventID Qualifiers="32772">129</EventID>
> <Level>3</Level>
> <Task>0</Task>
> <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
> <TimeCreated SystemTime="2017-03-26T15:11:24.986681200Z" />
> <EventRecordID>15574</EventRecordID>
> <Channel>System</Channel>
> <Computer>RAWR</Computer>
> <Security />
> </System>
> <EventData>
> \Device\RaidPort0
> <Binary>0F001800010000000000000081000480010000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000810004800000000000000000</Binary>
> </EventData>
> </Event>


Did you ever figure out what caused this issue? The other night one of my SSD's pinned itself to 100% activity with no usage for no apparent reason.

@elmor : Is this related to the bios or the board itself?

1800x stock bios 1107
1.125 SoC
1.35Vdimm / 1.35Vboot 14-14-14-34 3200Mhz Trident X
C: 960 Evo 256gb
Z: Sandisk 960gb
G: Evo 500gb
U: Agility 2
F: Vertex 4 (The one that pinned itself to 100%, barely has anything on it)


----------



## Naeem

everytime i lose power to my system and my pc restarts bios does not boot first time and had to do 2nd round and then randomly gets stuck at error 55 also boot go very long anyone else have same issue ? i am on 1401 bios but had same issue with all bios i tried i never had such issue iwth my maximus v formula mobo


----------



## ressonantia

@elmor
Another potential bug?

When changing secondary memory timings and they aren't fully stable, after rebooting, the bios will get stuck at Q-code 78: _ACPI module initialization_ (this mostly seems to happen when I change Trc_SM). And then I have to hold the power button to forcefully stop it. But then it starts to boot-loop with Q-code F9: _Recovery capsule is not found_ which then forces me to completely cut power (pull the power cable/turn off the PSU). Then it can boot up properly.


----------



## kornty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StevieP24*
> 
> check your memory read speeds mine cuts in half at 3600 compared to 3466


I'll do that, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## StevieP24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornty*
> 
> I'll do that, thanks for the heads up!


AIDA64 shows 51xxxmbs+ 3466-3500mhz once i get to about 3554mhz it halves, CPU benches still show slight improvement so not sure if its a glitch or legit issue or maxing out the Infinity fabric?

i run 40x101BCLCK to get 3500mhz C14 seems to be sweet spot


----------



## kornty

Dang, same happens to me. 27715 MB/s AIDA read speed @ 3600. It was 51*** MB/s @ 3466 exact same timings. Whats up with that I wonder?


----------



## Gettz8488

Hmm everything was stable and fine for a few days now but i got home from work today and i got a system failure on cold boot? is this the error ppl are talking about?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornty*
> 
> Dang, same happens to me. 27715 MB/s AIDA read speed @ 3600. It was 51*** MB/s @ 3466 exact same timings. Whats up with that I wonder?


Set tRDRDSC to 1.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEKong*
> 
> I think I found the answer to the freezing problems. It has to do with AHCI link power management. It's hidden by default. You will need to open the registry editor and perform the following.
> 
> HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\0b2d69d7-a2a1-449c-9680-f91c70521c60
> 
> Change attributes from 1 to 2
> 
> HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\dab60367-53fe-4fbc-825e-521d069d2456
> 
> And again change Attributes from 1 to 2.
> 
> Now go to Control Panel -> System and Security -> Power Options click on "Change Plan Settings" and then click on "Change advanced Power settings".
> 
> Now under "Hard disk" you should have AHCI Link Power Management - HIPM/DIPM and AHCI Link Power Management - Adaptive options.
> 
> Change "AHCI Link power management" To active, which means there is no power management for AHCI and finally change Adaptive to 0 milliseconds (Although if you enabled "active" this option has no effect).
> 
> Finally under "PCI Express" Change "Link State Power management" to OFF.
> 
> This solved my freezing problems.


LOL, I did all that and the settings to change were already the ones in there! The weird thing is cpu doesn't have min/max % processor but active/passive cooling instead, ***?


----------



## eyetrippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> LOL, I did all that and the settings to change were already the ones in there! The weird thing is cpu doesn't have min/max % processor but active/passive cooling instead, ***?


I have a long post a few pages back somewhere on fixing my lockin/stuttering /pausing. Have various read if you have those issues.


----------



## Ex0cet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Using 4 dimms/sticks (4x8GB - 32GB) Samsung B-Die
> 2 sets of G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
> Bios 1401
> 1700 @ 3.8Ghz (P-State Overclock)
> CPU offset @ +0.1v
> Overclocking to Manual
> 
> Memory: 3466 @ 14-14-14-14-34-1T (4x8GB)
> SOC @ 1.05v
> DDR @ 1.4v
> DDR Boot @ 1.4v
> ProcODT @ 53.3
> Sense MI Skew to disabled.
> 
> I have only changed the primary timings on Ram to 14-14-14-14-34. Everything else is on default.


Thank you for this!

I cleared CMOS and started from scratch with your settings. It absolutely works!

It survived 15 minutes of stress test in RealBench with the 16gb option, without breaking a sweat. This is exactly where it crashed for me before.

Now I can pinpoint exactly where my mistake was and tell you guys for sure that, my problem was within my memory timings. Since the new memory timings were opened, I was always trying to force 14-14-14-14-34-*48* or 16-16-16-16-36-*52*...

As you can see... In my case, at least, leaving that last value on *auto* made it for me.

So much testing to do now... I'm gonna try 3600mhz again tonight.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Using the same memory, 2x and 4x 4266 g.skill kits, I can run 3466 100% stable with 14-14-14-14-28, tightened sub timings, and even go up to 3550 ish stable with bclk. In 9945 I had to loosen twr to 14, in 1401 I can tighten it to 10.
> 
> 53.3 ohm
> 1t
> Gear down enabled
> Bank swap group disabled
> 1.42v dram
> 1.125 soc
> Cpu 4.15ghz @ 1.41v
> 
> I am going to try 48 ohm tonight to see if I can get 3600 stable 1T gear down.
> 
> I have not tested any higher bclk OC yet, just up to 103.6 on the 3466 memory multiplier. Above that I have to drop my pci-e to gen 2 or things get whacky. Hoping I can get 3600 @ 135 bclk working.


I wish I could bclk OC without my Samsung 850 evo m.2 (this is my OS drive) disappearing from the bios if I exceed the 101.4 mark.

Even then, I guess 101.4 is better than being stuck at 100. Considering that any value beyond 104.8 will drop all pcie lanes to GEN2.

What is your opinion on disabling bank swap group? What exactly is it doing? What have you found different on your results with it enable / disabled ?

BTW, having geardown enabled overrides your CR to 1. So as long as you have geardown enabled you can leave CR on auto as it will yield the same results.


----------



## Gettz8488

So i have a question i cannot find the answer too. TJ Max on 1700 is 75C they say TJ max for ryzen is 95 but that includes the +20 offset right? wouldn't the tj max then be 75 meaaning under ibt i'm 5C away from throttling?


----------



## Ex0cet

For everyone still having problems with the RGB lights... I've experienced the same problem with the motherboard RGB randomly turning off, while using the old AURA software. My problem went away and the RGB lights turned back on when I installed the newest version of AURA and then played with it a little (when lights were off, trying to change color settings within aura software did nothing, but clicking on the DEFAULT button and THEN selecting your desired settings made the trick for me. Lights were on again, and I haven't had any more problems related to RGB since then)

Have you guys tried the latest AURA software? (last version was released just a few days ago)

DISCLAIMER: I DO NOT OWN RGB RAM STICKS,so speed corruption was never an issue for me. IF YOU DO OWN RGB RAM STICKS, PROCEED WITH CAUTION AND BE CAREFUL... AND ALSO READY TO FACE POSSIBLE SPEED CORRUPTION OF YOUR RAM.

Don't blame me, please.


----------



## Ex0cet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> So i have a question i cannot find the answer too. TJ Max on 1700 is 75C they say TJ max for ryzen is 95 but that includes the +20 offset right? wouldn't the tj max then be 75 meaaning under ibt i'm 5C away from throttling?


Do you have sense mi skew enabled or disabled?

I have gone past the 80C mark, even reaching 85C while trying some hardcore non-recommended VOLTAGES (1.55 Vcore with LLC5) while benchmarking with a h110i AIO. And I never saw my 1700 throttling, not even once. BTW that temp was long before I discovered Sense Mi Skew disabled brings you closer to real temps. So now that I think about it, I should've been pretty close to that 95C mark, if I had disabled sense mi skew back then.


----------



## Ex0cet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEKong*
> 
> I think I found the answer to the freezing problems. It has to do with AHCI link power management. It's hidden by default. You will need to open the registry editor and perform the following.
> 
> HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\0b2d69d7-a2a1-449c-9680-f91c70521c60
> 
> Change attributes from 1 to 2
> 
> HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\dab60367-53fe-4fbc-825e-521d069d2456
> 
> And again change Attributes from 1 to 2.
> 
> Now go to Control Panel -> System and Security -> Power Options click on "Change Plan Settings" and then click on "Change advanced Power settings".
> 
> Now under "Hard disk" you should have AHCI Link Power Management - HIPM/DIPM and AHCI Link Power Management - Adaptive options.
> 
> Change "AHCI Link power management" To active, which means there is no power management for AHCI and finally change Adaptive to 0 milliseconds (Although if you enabled "active" this option has no effect).
> 
> Finally under "PCI Express" Change "Link State Power management" to OFF.
> 
> This solved my freezing problems.


I've experienced this several times while stressing with real bench and aida64. Will try this later today. I'm too tired now, need to get some sleep, 3:03am here in Argentina. Thank you for sharing!

Cheers!


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0cet*
> 
> Do you have sense mi skew enabled or disabled?
> 
> I have gone past the 80C mark, even reaching 85C while trying some hardcore non-recommended VOLTAGES (1.55 Vcore with LLC5) while benchmarking with a h110i AIO. And I never saw my 1700 throttling, not even once. BTW that temp was long before I discovered Sense Mi Skew disabled brings you closer to real temps. So now that I think about it, I should've been pretty close to that 95C mark, if I had disabled sense mi skew back then.


I do have it disables I hit around 64C with cinebench on loop around 62C and 70C with IBT on max I'm just wondering if the things max for 1800X is 75C since they said 95 with offset or actually 95 from what you're saying I guess 95


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0cet*
> 
> Thank you for this!
> 
> I cleared CMOS and started from scratch with your settings. It absolutely works!
> 
> It survived 15 minutes of stress test in RealBench with the 16gb option, without breaking a sweat. This is exactly where it crashed for me before.
> 
> Now I can pinpoint exactly where my mistake was and tell you guys for sure that, my problem was within my memory timings. Since the new memory timings were opened, I was always trying to force 14-14-14-14-34-*48* or 16-16-16-16-36-*52*...
> 
> As you can see... In my case, at least, leaving that last value on *auto* made it for me.
> 
> So much testing to do now... I'm gonna try 3600mhz again tonight.
> 
> I wish I could bclk OC without my Samsung 850 evo m.2 (this is my OS drive) disappearing from the bios if I exceed the 101.4 mark.
> 
> Even then, I guess 101.4 is better than being stuck at 100. Considering that any value beyond 104.8 will drop all pcie lanes to GEN2.
> 
> What is your opinion on disabling bank swap group? What exactly is it doing? What have you found different on your results with it enable / disabled ?
> 
> BTW, having geardown enabled overrides your CR to 1. So as long as you have geardown enabled you can leave CR on auto as it will yield the same results.


I have a 960 evo M.2, it will run upto about 103.2 ish MAX before I start having issues and have to turn the M.2 link to "gen 2". the M.2 runs a bit slower in Gen 2, goes to about 2200 read and 1100 write, no impact on GPU performance at all. Try turning your PLL upto 1.85, that seemed to help me, just be aware that your temp readings will be off.

No idea on bank group swap. People that know more about memory then I do suggested that it be disabled with 2x Dimms, so I did and forgot to re-enable it when I dropped the other 2 dimms in. Can't say I have see a performance impact one way or the other.

Yeah, GD forces 1T, I just left it at 1T because I don't like auto settings. They are not really "auto" they are just default.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0cet*
> 
> For everyone still having problems with the RGB lights... I've experienced the same problem with the motherboard RGB randomly turning off, while using the old AURA software. My problem went away and the RGB lights turned back on when I installed the newest version of AURA and then played with it a little (when lights were off, trying to change color settings within aura software did nothing, but clicking on the DEFAULT button and THEN selecting your desired settings made the trick for me. Lights were on again, and I haven't had any more problems related to RGB since then)
> 
> Have you guys tried the latest AURA software? (last version was released just a few days ago)
> 
> DISCLAIMER: I DO NOT OWN RGB RAM STICKS,so speed corruption was never an issue for me. IF YOU DO OWN RGB RAM STICKS, PROCEED WITH CAUTION AND BE CAREFUL... AND ALSO READY TO FACE POSSIBLE SPEED CORRUPTION OF YOUR RAM.
> 
> Don't blame me, please.


FYI, there have been non-RGB sticks corrupted as well.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornty*
> 
> 1401 is the tits. Docp default profile boot 3600 cl16 @1.4v (1.35 wasn't enough). Finally using rated speed of my kit. <3 you elmor.


stable, as in really stable? Run HCI memtest for at least 300% coverage on all available ram, I bet your get memory errors.


----------



## Timur Born




----------



## gupsterg

@The Stilt

Any chance of some insight on i) & ii) spoilers in this linked post?

Cheers







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YpsiNine*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Upgraded from 9943 today and tried 3600 MHz with 1401. It just works now! No chance hitting this with 9943 for me.
> 
> I didn't even adjust anything special, after clearing cmos and flashing I just enabled the DOCP Standard (or whatever its called) and I'm now running 3600 @ 16 16 16 16 36 1T.
> Using 2 x 8 GB G.skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZR.
> 
> 1.35V boot and 1.35V running voltage. CPU is 1800X at 3.9 GHz. I have no clue about temps anymore since they are all over the place now.
> SOC is at 1.11V.


3600MHz with ease, SWEET







, you ran some RAM stress tests yet?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *This is interesting*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole document can be found here: Source
> 
> And I have managed to get my first HDD corruption since I owned a PC because I tried stabilizing the RAM @3200 at 80 ohms for few hours, which my RAM never liked. RAM usually trashes Windows, but Ryzen does appears to run well even if the RAM is unstable. This explains the sudden crashes that some members have when they game or watch youtube, and they don´t understand why it happens.
> 
> So make sure that you are running using the correct ODT value (I still stand by the lowest value you can run your RAM at is the best you can use), and make sure to test both the CPU and RAM at the same time. I recommend using prime95 V29.1 using custom configuration and around 90%-95% of the available RAM.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Personally I'm using the recommended 53.3ohms by







Elmor







on my kit. Then for 3333MHz I use what







The Stilt







has used for his setup of 3466MHz on similar kit. 53.3 ohms sits about in the middle when I last checked for what me kit needs so I reckon the lowest may not be the best setting.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> @elmor
> Another potential bug?
> 
> When changing secondary memory timings and they aren't fully stable, after rebooting, the bios will get stuck at Q-code 78: _ACPI module initialization_ (this mostly seems to happen when I change Trc_SM). And then I have to hold the power button to forcefully stop it. But then it starts to boot-loop with Q-code F9: _Recovery capsule is not found_ which then forces me to completely cut power (pull the power cable/turn off the PSU). Then it can boot up properly.


How low were you going on tRC?


----------



## ibeat117

Wow just realised that i did this on 0082 with 1 Stick, i simply used D.O.C.P. and it booted but wasn´t very stable



also right now i´m running Bios 1401 with 3600 16-16-16-16-34-54-1T

I also had this Setting fully stable but can´t reproduce it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread/210#post_26125955


----------



## Gadfly

Ok, my first 1402 settings tested with 10 loops of HCI:

Voltages:



CB15, ( no bias), aida, timings, etc :


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Personally I'm using the recommended 53.3ohms by
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elmor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on my kit. Then for 3333MHz I use what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stilt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has used for his setup of 3466MHz on similar kit. 53.3 ohms sits about in the middle when I last checked for what me kit needs so I reckon the lowest may not be the best setting.


The arc shows that your RAM is able to boot in the range (40-80) ohms, it does not tell witch is the most suitable to your RAM. I remember you having problems stabilizing the RAM over 3466, did you try other or lower ODT values to see if it helps? I´m curious actually.


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> How low were you going on tRC?


IIRC I read that TRC should be equal to about Trp + Tras or something like that? Which in my case (14-14-14-34) should be about _48T_? I'm running it on _Auto_ at the moment and its set it to _56T_ @ 3333MT.


----------



## YpsiNine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 3600MHz with ease, SWEET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you ran some RAM stress tests yet?


Been mining with the rig since I wrote that post and haven't had time to do a proper test yet. But so far no crashes or problems overnight.
I will actually reboot now and set the "tRDRDSC" to 1 and then run some HCI and TPU mem tests.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Ok, my first 1402 settings tested with 10 loops of HCI:


1402? Anyway, I used pstates via bios and everything is working fine so far:










I subtracted the offset voltage from pstate 1/2 (VID) and left pstate 0 as is.


----------



## Nijo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Ok, my first 1402 settings tested with 10 loops of HCI:
> 
> Voltages:
> 
> 
> 
> CB15, ( no bias), aida, timings, etc :


Hi, is there a typo or did i miss a newer bios then 1401?


----------



## SirMacke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nijo*
> 
> Hi, is there a typo or did i miss a newer bios then 1401?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> AGESA 1006 RC4 official BIOS 1401
> 
> Just tested quickly 3600 memory and cold booting, seems good but you guys are going to have to help me test this before we have a judgement. Seems CPU temp reading from SIO now has -20*C offset for XFR enabled CPUs.


EDIT: Misread that. Have not seen a 1402


----------



## gupsterg

@Ramad

Yep that table was testing booting. My reasoning was the 1st stage of us achieving higher RAM is passing boot up.

I have data for where a lower ProcODT value is fine for boot and OS load, but fails memory stability testing. Currently out of home, on phone, will share later







.

~3500MHz is HCI Memtest stable for me on 2x R7 1700. Repectable IMO when any UEFI prior to AGESA 1.0.0.6 I was stuck at 3200MHz. I also use F4-3200C14D-16GTZ sticks.

@ressonantia

tRC 48 maybe a tough call to do at higher RAM MHz. 56 is pretty good IMO at 3333MHz. I can only do 60 on my setup at 3333MHz. 56 fails RAM stability tests and any lower will be differing sprodic q-codes at post.

You may gain lower tRC if other timings are looser / increase voltages. Personally I'd opt for a balanced approach as some of these timings make minute difference to performance but huge difference on how system post and stability for testing.

@YpsiNine

NP







. Thank you for info, look forward to further share of your experience







. Gives us guys hope we may attain RAM nirvana







.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Ramad
> 
> Yep that table was testing booting. My reasoning was the 1st stage of us achieving higher RAM is passing boot up.
> 
> I have data for where a lower ProcODT value is fine for boot and OS load, but fails memory stability testing. Currently out of home, on phone, will share later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> ~3500MHz is HCI Memtest stable for me on 2x R7 1700. Repectable IMO when any UEFI prior to AGESA 1.0.0.6 I was stuck at 3200MHz. I also use F4-3200C14D-16GTZ sticks.


That would be nice, to see the data you have, thank you.


----------



## gupsterg

@Ramad

NP







. I do not dispute your method and what works for you







. Somebody with less understanding than you may think higher values are incorrect ref'g your post. Another example is Robert Hallock's statement in the YT video that many use and I have seen several ask do I need LN2 for 96 ohms. Which clearly is not the case. As recommended by The Stilt for certain RAM config.

@Gadfly

Which non RGB owner had corrupt SPD? I can not recall this. I have non RGB RAM. Used Aura once to set board RGB as I wanted, then removed/never used again. Release version on DVD with C6H and no issues. SPD data is correct, used Elmor's tool/Thaiphoon Burner to check.

Thanks







.


----------



## kornty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Set tRDRDSC to 1.


It was set to 1 with the profile settings.


----------



## wisepds

what max temp do you have with Prime95, AIDA or IBT?


----------



## AmxdPt

Hi there all.
With 1401, in my case, I feel it is still impossible to achieve 3600mhz memory with my Samsung b-die 2x8gb kit (F4-3600C16-8GTZR).
Doesn't matter how much voltage i give it, or what timmings I use.

However, I was able to get to stable 3466cl14

So Asus, please keep up the good work









Here's a screenshot:



I don't know if I'm using the correct RAM subtimmings.
is there anywhere I can find those specified?

Tell me what you guys think


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Ramad
> 
> NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I do not dispute your method and what works for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Somebody with less understanding than you may think higher values are incorrect ref'g your post. Another example is Robert Hallock's statement in the YT video that many use and I have seen several ask do I need LN2 for 96 ohms. Which clearly is not the case. As recommended by The Stilt for certain RAM config.
> .


The correct value for ODT is the most stable value. Higher or lower is not relevant here.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The correct value for ODT is the most stable value. Higher or lower is not relevant here.


I agree







. I have seen too high or low causes either RAM stability test fail or intermittent boot issue.

Any chance of guidance on spoilers i) & ii) in this post?

Thanks







.


----------



## Plissken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> Hi there all.
> With 1401, in my case, I feel it is still impossible to achieve 3600mhz memory with my Samsung b-die 2x8gb kit (F4-3600C16-8GTZR).
> Doesn't matter how much voltage i give it, or what timmings I use.
> 
> However, I was able to get to stable 3466cl14
> 
> So Asus, please keep up the good work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a screenshot:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I'm using the correct RAM subtimmings.
> is there anywhere I can find those specified?
> 
> Tell me what you guys think


Same here, identical kit aside the RGB https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3600c16d-16gtz

3600 C16 is unstable no matter how much voltage I give it. So I guess that's a thing they should fix for those who have 3600+ ram.

3466 C14 is ok with 1.41v

To me it doesn't make sense to see 4000 speed on bios and the impossibility to be stable at 3600.


----------



## BoMbY

9943 or 1401 doesn't make a difference for me regarding RAM stability for 2x16 GB Samsung B die. The change on the temperature sensor is nice though, now the Q-fan profiles are working like they should.

Edit: Getting cold boot issues with 9943 and 1401 with higher settings, though. Maybe every second or third boot from power off with F9.


----------



## Clukos

Pretty good CPU score on 3DMark Time Spy: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20503000

9313 at 3.9GHz









The GPU was undervolted (0.900mv and 1911 core clock) that's why it has a low GPU score


----------



## Ricey20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> from memory you need geardown disabled to have odd CAS numbers i am running cas 15 with geardown off


Thanks for the tip. Got my RAM at 3600 CL15 now.


----------



## Shikatsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> AGESA 1006 RC4 official BIOS 1401
> 
> Just tested quickly 3600 memory and cold booting, seems good but you guys are going to have to help me test this before we have a judgement. Seems CPU temp reading from SIO now has -20*C offset for XFR enabled CPUs.


Seems more stable for me than the last betas. 3600MT/s (G.Skill F4-3600C16D-16GVK) running out of the box with DOCP and a bit higher VRAM voltage ( without being unstable in windows or crashes in Overwatch; my true stability test so far for RAM).

Also CPU temp reading allows me to finally use the fan control decently.

Good work


----------



## gupsterg

Sweet more 3600MHz'rs







.

May members which are on this RAM MHz share UEFI settings dumps by attaching to posts.

"Tool" page > "Asus Overclocking Profile" > "Load/Save to USB" > [CTRL+F2]

If the txts are missing any tweaks please share. And what RAM kit you are using.

Thank you fellow members







.


----------



## DSDV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Ramad
> 
> NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I do not dispute your method and what works for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Somebody with less understanding than you may think higher values are incorrect ref'g your post. Another example is Robert Hallock's statement in the YT video that many use and I have seen several ask do I need LN2 for 96 ohms. Which clearly is not the case. As recommended by The Stilt for certain RAM config.


im one of the ppl which are afraid to break my hardware if i set the odt too high after i saw the video.

What happens if i set it too high for a 24/7 build ?

I understand volage and multiplier for my cpu for the basic overclockig but tha tons of options this asus mainboard scare me a little o.0


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEKong*
> 
> I think I found the answer to the freezing problems. It has to do with AHCI link power management. It's hidden by default. You will need to open the registry editor and perform the following.
> 
> HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\0b2d69d7-a2a1-449c-9680-f91c70521c60
> 
> Change attributes from 1 to 2
> 
> HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\dab60367-53fe-4fbc-825e-521d069d2456
> 
> And again change Attributes from 1 to 2.
> 
> Now go to Control Panel -> System and Security -> Power Options click on "Change Plan Settings" and then click on "Change advanced Power settings".
> 
> Now under "Hard disk" you should have AHCI Link Power Management - HIPM/DIPM and AHCI Link Power Management - Adaptive options.
> 
> Change "AHCI Link power management" To active, which means there is no power management for AHCI and finally change Adaptive to 0 milliseconds (Although if you enabled "active" this option has no effect).
> 
> Finally under "PCI Express" Change "Link State Power management" to OFF.
> 
> This solved my freezing problems.


I Will try this after work and see if works THANKS


----------



## DSDV

Btw anyone has the problem that when trying flash back to 1201 its says its not a propper bios version 0.o


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I Will try this after work and see if works THANKS


Report back when you find out man. Hope it works!!


----------



## ninogui

Hi all

First build ever of CH6 + 1700 and first ever wc aio lol, an upgrade after 10 (yes ten) years of faithful q6600 services

I am waiting for the arctic 240 am4 bracket but meanwhile have it temporarily on the supplied wraith cooler. Because the arctic 240 is coming with 4 (lower end) fans I am using 2 of them up front plus a corsair ml140 bottom front and back out

went straight to 9943 because of flareX 3200, xmp settings added manually, 34-14-14-14 cr1 at 1.373 (1.300 entered in bios), amd balanced power profile on w10
I have still to install the amd/ryzen asus utils, just messing with the bios, aida64 osd running in the back

On this temporary setup and on windows performance mode 37.5x at 1.373/1.393 cpuvolt (1.300 entered in bios) 1.221 soc (1.100 entered in bios) seems prime stable although vrms´s in the 60-68ºc, cpu at 48-51 or less, chipset 48-51.
This gives me 1653 in cinebench cpu. Is this minimally good for 24/7 ?

Just to see what would happen also tried 102 bclk on top, with the same voltages all over but crashed at boot, so I went back on that for the time being

- Are the values shown in bios real, and if so regardless of the normal fluctuations are they typically always higher than what you think you are entering ?

- Maybe a bit off topic but I will believe a lot of people here must have a 240 rad mounted at front. For my fractal S case (and household - dusty) the best setup would be rad front bottom and fan on front top to help the vrm, but besides threat of bubbles is the pump - that will be higher up - going to struggle some more by not benefiting from gravity ?

thks guys


----------



## Ricey20

I'm getting some CPU thread errors while running memtest86 at stock CPU settings. Is there something I can do to stabilize it?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have seen too high or low causes either RAM stability test fail or intermittent boot issue.
> 
> Any chance of guidance on spoilers i) & ii) in this post?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ill take a look at some of that stuff when I get time. Drive strength tuning can pay dividends, but how much depends on how good the training is to start with. If the training routines are good and consistent, then there's not going to be much in it. If not, tuning can help increase frequency margins and or lower voltage requirements.


----------



## Ticas

I just hit 3600mhz after so many tries i lost count







( but with one caveat i run Command Rate 2T. As you can see the write and the copy are low compered to 3500mhz 1T on bios 1107 (They where write ~53k and copy ~45k) Is there any way to improve or change the CR to 1T ?
i run 3600 16-16-16-16-38 1,35v and CLDO_VDDP - 956 and ProcODT 60ohm.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I Will try this after work and see if works THANKS


In HP mode for me its already set to active and 0ms so might be a balanced power mode problem (and why i think hp mode is still the best to use for ryzen, there is SO many options that change between hp and balanced its more then core parking and link state).

I always by default said pcie link management to off as well. I have no freezing issues but then again i dont use an nvme drive.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> Btw anyone has the problem that when trying flash back to 1201 its says its not a propper bios version 0.o


Thats normal, just use usb flashback, name the file C6H.CAP all in caps. Make sure to format your usb to fat32, if it goes solid then you have a problem, in my case my sandisk cruzerblade didnt work at all but my sandisk ultra 3.0 did.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> im one of the ppl which are afraid to break my hardware if i set the odt too high after i saw the video.
> 
> What happens if i set it too high for a 24/7 build ?
> 
> I understand volage and multiplier for my cpu for the basic overclockig but tha tons of options this asus mainboard scare me a little o.0


Hello

ODT set excessively high or low will result in increasing instability or a no-boot situation. Noting more. As ODT values are moved further from the optimal setting the current for the associated rail will also increase accordingly instead of remaining at zero. However this is a very small change in current and the system will fail to operate long before any appreciable current materializes.


----------



## Decoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> I'm getting some CPU thread errors while running memtest86 at stock CPU settings. Is there something I can do to stabilize it?


In my limited experience, having soc voltage to "auto" will fix this, if you previously used a negative offset for soc voltage. Or, you will have to reduce the offset value until you no longer see any errors.


----------



## DSDV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> ODT set excessively high or low will result in increasing instability or a no-boot situation. Noting more. As ODT values are moved further from the optimal setting the current for the associated rail will also increase accordingly instead of remaining at zero. However this is a very small change in current and the system will fail to operate long before any appreciable current materializes.


so its a "safe to play with" option

thanks







thats really helpfull


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Ill take a look at some of that stuff when I get time. Drive strength tuning can pay dividends, but how much depends on how good the training is to start with. If the training routines are good and consistent, then there's not going to be much in it. If not, tuning can help increase frequency margins and or lower voltage requirements.


Thank you







, I'd appreciate it as will others







.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I Will try this after work and see if works THANKS


I did it and it works


----------



## Pilotasso

Ok so I made the upgrade from 9943 to 1401. The temperature readings seem out of whack, with Sense Mi Skew off they seem too high. when on, they seem too low. So basically Im blind to thermals now.
There was a performance hit (AIDA 64 & CINEBENCH) for the same settings. They are 3850Mhz for the CPU and 3200 for 4X8Mb RAM (see kits P/N below).

The only improvement I saw was that I tested 3466 with CL 16 successfully instead of CL 20. However performance was seemingly the same or worse than with 3200 CL16 (CL 14 works but gives me cold boot issues).

Case: Corsair 400C
PSU: SEASONIC 760W Platinum
CPU: AMD RYZEN 1700X
MOBO: ASUS CROSSHAIR HERO VI AM4
Cooler: NXZT Kraken X62 280mm AIO
RAM: 32 GB ,2 kits of 2X8 P/N F4-4266C19D-16GTZR
Storage: Samsung 960 EVO 1TB M.2+6GB WD 6Gb red
GFX: GTX 1080Ti MSI Gaming X

BIOS settings (for RAM 3200 Mhz)

Vcore=1.39
LLC=3
VSOC=1.15v
CLDO_VDDP=975
DRAM VOLTAGE=1.4V
DRAM VBOOT=1.45V
Geardown=ENABLED
Command rate=1T
ProcODT=53.3 ohm


----------



## MuddyPaws

here's mine


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I Will try this after work and see if works THANKS


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEKong*
> 
> I think I found the answer to the freezing problems. It has to do with AHCI link power management. It's hidden by default. You will need to open the registry editor and perform the following.
> 
> HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\0b2d69d7-a2a1-449c-9680-f91c70521c60
> 
> Change attributes from 1 to 2
> 
> HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\dab60367-53fe-4fbc-825e-521d069d2456
> 
> And again change Attributes from 1 to 2.
> 
> Now go to Control Panel -> System and Security -> Power Options click on "Change Plan Settings" and then click on "Change advanced Power settings".
> 
> Now under "Hard disk" you should have AHCI Link Power Management - HIPM/DIPM and AHCI Link Power Management - Adaptive options.
> 
> Change "AHCI Link power management" To active, which means there is no power management for AHCI and finally change Adaptive to 0 milliseconds (Although if you enabled "active" this option has no effect).
> 
> Finally under "PCI Express" Change "Link State Power management" to OFF.
> 
> This solved my freezing problems.


Did above, both settings were already set, no need to change: AHCI line was set to active, adaptive = 0, PCI Link State = OFF

I only have very brief pauses, usually less than a second or two. Currently running memory 3466 and Aida Stress Testing.


----------



## cookiedent

is there any Solution to bring the CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 with Hynix and Micron Chips over 2400 MHz with BIOS 1401?
All Settings for Samsung doesnt work.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiedent*
> 
> is there any Solution to bring the CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 with Hynix and Micron Chips over 2400 MHz with BIOS 1401?
> All Settings for Samsung doesnt work.


I'm running corsair 2666 @ 2933 also hynix


----------



## Sufferage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Ryzen cant do 13 15 17 19 on CL other timings are fine. So or your ram can do 3600cl14 or cl16


Actually, i'm running [email protected] with bios 9943, 2x8 samsung b-die, works fine on my end...


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sufferage*
> 
> Actually, i'm running [email protected] with bios 9943, 2x8 samsung b-die, works fine on my end...


Bet You got Geardown enabled ??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiedent*
> 
> is there any Solution to bring the CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 with Hynix and Micron Chips over 2400 MHz with BIOS 1401?
> All Settings for Samsung doesnt work.


Solution is Sell the kit buy one on samsung. Thats what I did and it was best solution by looks of it. Zero problems with rams while people on Hynix and Micron are still trying to get Rated speed running.


----------



## dwd504

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiedent*
> 
> is there any Solution to bring the CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 with Hynix and Micron Chips over 2400 MHz with BIOS 1401?
> All Settings for Samsung doesnt work.


I have the same chips. On 1401 I boot to 3200 easy and it trains instantly.

Try 16,17, 17, 17 38 timings and manually set procodt to 53.3 ohm. I have my dram voltage at 1.45 and SOC voltage at 1.18 (maybe 1.15?)
In tweakers paradise I have dram boot voltage also set to 1.45.

Under advanced, amd cbs, umc, common options I have boot attempts set to 4 (but this only took 1)

I don't even have to adjust cld0vddp to move a memory hole on these bios. Trained first try.

To ensure you arent experiencing voltage/temp issues related to low fan boot speeds (specifically if you use an AIO cooler) make sure to disable your cpu overclock before trying to train.

I have successfully gotten stable at 3333 Mhz at 17, 18, 18, 18, 39 timings but ultimately didn't keep it there because it effected my max overclock on the cpu for what I assume are voltage/thermal strain issues related to either vrm or imc.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Ill take a look at some of that stuff when I get time. Drive strength tuning can pay dividends, but how much depends on how good the training is to start with. If the training routines are good and consistent, then there's not going to be much in it. If not, tuning can help increase frequency margins and or lower voltage requirements.


I guess you have access to the Family 17h BKDG? These values should be explained there in more detail, the Family 15h guide gives me some idea what could be done with these values, also it would be good to know what the current values are? Is this still encoded in "D18F2x9C_x0[3,1:0][F,3:0]0_[F,B:0]041_dct[3:0]" and "D18F2x9C_x0005_[0BFF:0000]_dct[3:0]"?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> ODT set excessively high or low will result in increasing instability or a no-boot situation. Noting more. As ODT values are moved further from the optimal setting the current for the associated rail will also increase accordingly instead of remaining at zero. However this is a very small change in current and the system will fail to operate long before any appreciable current materializes.


What is the optimal setting or the middle ODT value?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninogui*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> ...
> 
> - Maybe a bit off topic but I will believe a lot of people here must have a 240 rad mounted at front. For my fractal S case (and household - dusty) the best setup would be rad front bottom and fan on front top to help the vrm, but besides threat of bubbles is the pump - that will be higher up - going to struggle some more by not benefiting from gravity ?


In a closed loop system with no hydraulic accumulator, the pressure loss fighting gravity to some height is regained by the return path. It does not matter where the pump is in this circuit because the pressure across the pump is determined by the pressure losses from turbulence and restrictions around the entire loop. The pump flow for a particular pressure loss can be found if one has a pump spec showing flow rate versus pressure across the pump -- the counterpart of a fan curve in ventilation contexts (HVAC).

In hydronic heating systems with the usual accumulator (expansion tank), this is not true and the pressure loss from pump to the height of the heating register has to be accounted for in estimating flow.

As I don't have a water cooled PC, I have no idea whether accumulators are used in the loop.


----------



## Sufferage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Bet You got Geardown enabled ??


Nope, 1T, geardown disabled. As user tarot pointed out, GD disabled is needed for odd CLs to work, didn't notice that, as i had GD disabled in the first place


----------



## ninogui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninogui*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> First build ever of CH6 + 1700 and first ever wc aio lol, an upgrade after 10 (yes ten) years of faithful q6600 services
> 
> I am waiting for the arctic 240 am4 bracket but meanwhile have it temporarily on the supplied wraith cooler. Because the arctic 240 is coming with 4 (lower end) fans I am using 2 of them up front plus a corsair ml140 bottom front and back out
> 
> went straight to 9943 because of flareX 3200, xmp settings added manually, 34-14-14-14 cr1 at 1.373 (1.300 entered in bios), amd balanced power profile on w10
> I have still to install the amd/ryzen asus utils, just messing with the bios, aida64 osd running in the back
> 
> On this temporary setup and on windows performance mode 37.5x at 1.373/1.393 cpuvolt (1.300 entered in bios) 1.221 soc (1.100 entered in bios) seems prime stable although vrms´s in the 60-68ºc, cpu at 48-51 or less, chipset 48-51.
> This gives me 1653 in cinebench cpu. Is this minimally good for 24/7 ?
> 
> Just to see what would happen also tried 102 bclk on top, with the same voltages all over but crashed at boot, so I went back on that for the time being
> 
> - Are the values shown in bios real, and if so regardless of the normal fluctuations are they typically always higher than what you think you are entering ?
> 
> - Maybe a bit off topic but I will believe a lot of people here must have a 240 rad mounted at front. For my fractal S case (and household - dusty) the best setup would be rad front bottom and fan on front top to help the vrm, but besides threat of bubbles is the pump - that will be higher up - going to struggle some more by not benefiting from gravity ?
> 
> thks guys


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> In a closed loop system with no hydraulic accumulator, the pressure loss fighting gravity to some height is regained by the return path. It does not matter where the pump is in this circuit because the pressure across the pump is determined by the pressure losses from turbulence and restrictions around the entire loop. The pump flow for a particular pressure loss can be found if one has a pump spec showing flow rate versus pressure across the pump -- the counterpart of a fan curve in ventilation contexts (HVAC).
> 
> In hydronic heating systems with the usual accumulator (expansion tank), this is not true and the pressure loss from pump to the height of the heating register has to be accounted for in estimating flow.
> 
> As I don't have a water cooled PC, I have no idea whether accumulators are used in the loop.


Thks for the great inside.! I really wanted to ear this . Let´s see if I don´t get any pump bubbles in this config.

About my other questions any clues people ?
PS when I said 9943 I meant 1401 that´s where I am right now. Maybe I should go back into 9943 ?


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiedent*
> 
> is there any Solution to bring the CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 with Hynix and Micron Chips over 2400 MHz with BIOS 1401?
> All Settings for Samsung doesnt work.


To overclock memory on 1401 BIOS you may try various ProcODT at different DRAM voltages. Possible process:
Leave memory timings on Auto, leave CPU at stock speed. Set SOC to 1.1V
1) set DRAM to 1.35V, DRAMBOOT equal to DRAM, VTTDDR to as close as DRAM/2 or above. Find all three in different submenus.
2) try ProcODT values from 36 to 80 Ohms, take notes which ones allow to boot to BIOS.
3) start with 2400 memory speed and increase step by step, then try next ProcODT
Then try 1.375, 1.4 and 1.425V DRAM voltages.
If nothing works set SOC to 1.15V (don't exceed 1.2V). It's a lot of rebooting and taking notes. Once you find which voltages and resistance work for your memory, optimize the timings. Finally change the CPU speed (if needed).


----------



## Phoenix85

Now have the 3600 DDR4 GSkill Trident RGB RAM on 3200 14-14-14-39 1T this is the best I could achieve so far without adding extra Voltage to RAM.

Do you believe that with future BIOS 3600 is reachable without adding extra Voltage to RAM?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenix85*
> 
> Now have the 3600 DDR4 GSkill Trident RGB RAM on 3200 14-14-14-39 1T this is the best I could achieve so far without adding extra Voltage to RAM.
> 
> Do you believe that with future BIOS 3600 is reachable without adding extra Voltage to RAM?


By extra voltage do you mean anything above 1.2v? DDR4 JEDEC specs are 1.2v. Most rams you purchase including the one you mentioned are actually overclocked and overvolted to 1.35v.

Rams are like CPU's in that distributors purchase them and then bins them depending on how high they can go up to. People run their memory up to 1.5v generally without any issues. Also the specs for your ram, including the 1.35v, was made and tested on intel systems. So while it might run at 1.35v at 3600, it might not...


----------



## The Stilt

Those who are able to train the memory at high speeds (>=3466MHz), but are unable to stabilize it due to signaling issues, I suggest that you try decreasing the _"Command & Address"_ related drive currents (increasing the resistance).

AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > DDR4 Common Options > CAD Bus Configuration > CAD Bus Drive Strength User Controls:

Clock Drive Strength = 30.0Ohm
Address / Command Drive Strength = 30.0Ohm
CS / ODT Drive Strength = 30.0Ohm
CKE Drive Strength = 30.0Ohm

24.0Ohm is the default value for all of them, at >=2666MHz MEMCLK (regardless of the DRAM configuration).

These values are not very sensitive so anything up to 60Ohms should allow you to train the memory.

At default settings (24.0Ohms) anything above 3466MHz was unstable due to signaling issues (only B2 DIMM slot was able to run 3600MHz stable).


----------



## YpsiNine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> [
> @YpsiNine
> 
> NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thank you for info, look forward to further share of your experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Gives us guys hope we may attain RAM nirvana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You are welcome. Here's an update:

Ok so I have had time to do some proper testing, and as I suspected my 3600 was not fully stable. I tried to fiddle a bit with some different settings on this speed but was unsuccessful.
Then I noticed @Gadfly post about his 3466 settings where he included all the timings and subtimings as well as his settings for voltage.
So I gave those settings a try, I did a 1:1 copy and fired up the machine.
I did a slight modification by bumping BCLK to 100.2 (because I am sick and tired of getting ~3893 MHz CPU speed, yes I know, I'm slightly pedantic) and reduced voltage all around just a little bit to see if it would work. And it did work beyond my expectations. Magic!

400%+ HCI stable. I don't know which of the settings did the trick in the end but combined they surely worked out nicely.
So went from 3200 C14 (with worse sub timings) on bios 9943 to 3473 C14 (with better sub timings) on bios 1401. This is a great bios indeed.
Using an 1800X. Ram kit is G.skill 2x8 3600 C16 (Part nr F4-3600C16D-16GTZR).

Using P-state OC with value 9C (3900 MHz).

Here are my general/voltage settings:
BCLK Frequency [100.2000]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3473MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
- CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.02500]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.11250]
DRAM Voltage [1.38000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [1.80000]
1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 1]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 1]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.38000]

Mem:
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
Trc_SM [42]
TrrdS_SM [6]
TrrdL_SM [9]
Tfaw_SM [36]
TwtrS_SM [4]
TwtrL_SM [10]
Twr_SM [10]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [2]
TwrwrScl_SM [2]
Trfc_SM [280]
Trfc2_SM [Auto]
Trfc4_SM [Auto]
Tcwl_SM [14]
Trtp_SM [8]
Trdwr_SM [6]
Twrrd_SM [3]
TwrwrSc_SM [1]
TwrwrSd_SM [7]
TwrwrDd_SM [7]
TrdrdSc_SM [1]
TrdrdSd_SM [5]
TrdrdDd_SM [5]
Tcke_SM [6]
ProcODT_SM [Auto]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
VTTDDR Voltage [0.69300]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [0.50000]

Full settings file attached as well as a screenshot of the HCI run.
Thanks a lot again to Gadfly for these settings. I will be looking around if you ever put out a 3600 C16 configuration.
And thanks to e@elmor @[email protected] for making this motherboard a great one.

current_setting.txt 20k .txt file


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YpsiNine*
> 
> You are welcome. Here's an update:
> 
> Ok so I have had time to do some proper testing, and as I suspected my 3600 was not fully stable. I tried to fiddle a bit with some different settings on this speed but was unsuccessful.
> Then I noticed @Gadfly post about his 3466 settings where he included all the timings and subtimings as well as his settings for voltage.
> So I gave those settings a try, I did a 1:1 copy and fired up the machine.
> I did a slight modification by bumping BCLK to 100.2 (because I am sick and tired of getting ~3893 MHz CPU speed, yes I know, I'm slightly pedantic) and reduced voltage all around just a little bit to see if it would work. And it did work beyond my expectations. Magic!
> 
> 400%+ HCI stable. I don't know which of the settings did the trick in the end but combined they surely worked out nicely.
> So went from 3200 C14 (with worse sub timings) on bios 9943 to 3473 C14 (with better sub timings) on bios 1401. This is a great bios indeed.
> Using an 1800X. Ram kit is G.skill 2x8 3600 C16 (Part nr F4-3600C16D-16GTZR).
> 
> Using P-state OC with value 9C (3900 MHz).
> 
> Here are my general/voltage settings:
> BCLK Frequency [100.2000]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3473MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
> CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
> - CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.02500]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.11250]
> DRAM Voltage [1.38000]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [1.80000]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 1]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 1]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.38000]
> 
> Mem:
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
> Trc_SM [42]
> TrrdS_SM [6]
> TrrdL_SM [9]
> Tfaw_SM [36]
> TwtrS_SM [4]
> TwtrL_SM [10]
> Twr_SM [10]
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [2]
> TwrwrScl_SM [2]
> Trfc_SM [280]
> Trfc2_SM [Auto]
> Trfc4_SM [Auto]
> Tcwl_SM [14]
> Trtp_SM [8]
> Trdwr_SM [6]
> Twrrd_SM [3]
> TwrwrSc_SM [1]
> TwrwrSd_SM [7]
> TwrwrDd_SM [7]
> TrdrdSc_SM [1]
> TrdrdSd_SM [5]
> TrdrdDd_SM [5]
> Tcke_SM [6]
> ProcODT_SM [Auto]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
> VTTDDR Voltage [0.69300]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [0.50000]
> 
> Full settings file attached as well as a screenshot of the HCI run.
> Thanks a lot again to Gadfly for these settings. I will be looking around if you ever put out a 3600 C16 configuration.
> And thanks to e@elmor @[email protected] for making this motherboard a great one.
> 
> current_setting.txt 20k .txt file


That is great ram to do that with DDR @ 1.38v and with ProcODT at default. Check the post right above you by the Stilt for 3600 speeds. It might work.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @The Stilt
> 
> Any chance of some insight on i) & ii) spoilers in this linked post?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 3600MHz with ease, SWEET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you ran some RAM stress tests yet?
> Personally I'm using the recommended 53.3ohms by
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elmor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on my kit. Then for 3333MHz I use what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stilt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has used for his setup of 3466MHz on similar kit. 53.3 ohms sits about in the middle when I last checked for what me kit needs so I reckon the lowest may not be the best setting.
> 
> 
> How low were you going on tRC?


There are some massive changes in the new PMU FW, which 1401 is using.
Based on my experience one step forward, two or three steps back.

While the new PMU FW allows hitting higher memory speeds, it can no longer handle running GearDownMode disabled w/ 1T or tightening of certain sub-timings (tWRWRSC, tRDRDSC, tWRWRSCL, tRDRDSCL). All of these are extremely important to the memory performance, which means that the new PMU FW is pretty much useless. It is not worth trading the significantly tighter sub-timings to slightly higher memory frequencies, especially when above 3200MHz the DFI is no longer a major bottle neck.

The correct ProcODT depends on various things, there isn't an "one size fits all" solution. The correct ProcODT depends on the DRAM ICs, DRAM PCB, CPU specimen, populated slots, etc.
AGESA defaults to 60Ohms for all configurations and 53.3 or 60Ohms is the optimal value for single rank Samsung B-die DIMMs (80 - 96Ohm for dual rank).


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> There are some massive changes in the new PMU FW, which 1401 is using.
> Based on my experience one step forward, two or three steps back.
> 
> While the new PMU FW allows hitting higher memory speeds, it can no longer handle running GearDownMode disabled w/ 1T or tightening of certain sub-timings (tWRWRSC, tRDRDSC, tWRWRSCL, tRDRDSCL). All of these are extremely important to the memory performance, which means that the new PMU FW is pretty much useless. It is not worth trading the significantly tighter sub-timings to slightly higher memory frequencies, especially when above 3200MHz the DFI is no longer a major bottle neck.
> 
> The correct ProcODT depends on various things, there isn't an "one size fits all" solution. The correct ProcODT depends on the DRAM ICs, DRAM PCB, CPU specimen, populated slots, etc.
> AGESA defaults to 60Ohms for all configurations and 53.3 or 60Ohms is the optimal value for single rank Samsung B-die DIMMs (80 - 96Ohm for dual rank).


Sorry if I'm jumping to conclusions, but are you saying that above 3200+, latencies matters more than speed? And what does the acronym DFI stand for?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Sorry if I'm jumping to conclusions, but are you saying that above 3200+, latencies matters more than speed? And what does the acronym DFI stand for?


Based on my experience, definitely.
3520MHz 14-14-14-28-56-177ns (tCL-tRCDR/W-tRP-tRAS-tRC-tRFC) stands no chance against fully tuned 3200MHz 12-12-12-26-54-140ns (tCL-tRCDR/W-tRP-tRAS-tRC-tRFC) settings, everything else being equal.

DFICLK (Data Fabric). The fabric that connects the CCXs, memory controller and other blocks within the die together. It's frequency is tied to the MEMCLK (1:2 rate).


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> There are some massive changes in the new PMU FW, which 1401 is using.
> Based on my experience one step forward, two or three steps back.
> 
> While the new PMU FW allows hitting higher memory speeds, it can no longer handle running GearDownMode disabled w/ 1T or tightening of certain sub-timings (tWRWRSC, tRDRDSC, tWRWRSCL, tRDRDSCL). All of these are extremely important to the memory performance, which means that the new PMU FW is pretty much useless. It is not worth trading the significantly tighter sub-timings to slightly higher memory frequencies, especially when above 3200MHz the DFI is no longer a major bottle neck.
> 
> The correct ProcODT depends on various things, there isn't an "one size fits all" solution. The correct ProcODT depends on the DRAM ICs, DRAM PCB, CPU specimen, populated slots, etc.
> AGESA defaults to 60Ohms for all configurations and 53.3 or 60Ohms is the optimal value for single rank Samsung B-die DIMMs (80 - 96Ohm for dual rank).


It seems like it. 1107 is still optimal for my hynix m-die lpx ram. Its fine at 3200 and HCI stable up to 700%. 1401 gets me to 50% then either errors like mad or blue screen crashes then sends me into an f9 boot loop. Considering how great it works now its totally pointless to even update the BIOS. its a real shame.


----------



## gupsterg

@YpsiNine

+rep, thank you







.

@The Stilt

+rep, thank you







.

Yep ProcODT I have grasped from your shares before, Elmor's, [email protected] and Praz







, but thank you again for further explanation







.

I've stuck to 3333MHz on UEFI 1401. So far it benches in what I tried as 9943 on same setup plus is as stable. On 9943 using your 3466MHz timings I needed to tweak tRAS from 28 to 34, tRC 54 to 60, tFAW 36 to 39 and tRFC 333 to 373, for it to be stable on 3333MHz with 1.375V VDIMM and 1.05V SOC set in UEFI.

3200MHz I can use your 3466MHz timings setup with 1.35V VDIMM and 1.0V SOC set in UEFI on 9943 and 1401.

Are you able to share the fully tuned 3200MHz setup you have highlighted in same depth of settings as your 3466MHz setup previously posted? thanks







.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Are you able to share the fully tuned 3200MHz setup you have highlighted in same depth of settings as your 3466MHz setup previously posted? thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I will, as soon as I revert back to older bios.
3200MHz CL12 settings aren't very useful for most people, since only the best B-die modules can do those timings with sane voltages.
Even the very best modules require 1.45 - 1.50V to run 3200MHz CL12.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> While the new PMU FW allows hitting higher memory speeds, it can no longer handle running GearDownMode disabled w/ 1T or tightening of certain sub-timings (tWRWRSC, tRDRDSC, tWRWRSCL, tRDRDSCL). All of these are extremely important to the memory performance, which means that the new PMU FW is pretty much useless. It is not worth trading the significantly tighter sub-timings to slightly higher memory frequencies, especially when above 3200MHz the DFI is no longer a major bottle neck..


Strange, I'm using the same timings that you've posted some weeks ago with only faw at 28 and trc at 42 and I have no instability at 3466 14-14-14-14-28-42, 1.125 soc, 1.4 vdimm. I'll post the full timings once I'm back at my PC after work. It is GSAT and HCI stable by the way, 1 hour each.


----------



## Canth1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEKong*
> 
> I think I found the answer to the freezing problems. It has to do with AHCI link power management. It's hidden by default. You will need to open the registry editor and perform the following.
> 
> HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\0b2d69d7-a2a1-449c-9680-f91c70521c60
> 
> Change attributes from 1 to 2
> 
> HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\dab60367-53fe-4fbc-825e-521d069d2456
> 
> And again change Attributes from 1 to 2.
> 
> Now go to Control Panel -> System and Security -> Power Options click on "Change Plan Settings" and then click on "Change advanced Power settings".
> 
> Now under "Hard disk" you should have AHCI Link Power Management - HIPM/DIPM and AHCI Link Power Management - Adaptive options.
> 
> Change "AHCI Link power management" To active, which means there is no power management for AHCI and finally change Adaptive to 0 milliseconds (Although if you enabled "active" this option has no effect).
> 
> Finally under "PCI Express" Change "Link State Power management" to OFF.
> 
> This solved my freezing problems.


I also did some test with the freezing scenarios:

first, I ran my pc bog standard (load optimize defaults) to rule out the overclocking being an issue. It turned out that full load in the non-overclocked system also led to freezes.
Then I tried above solution and since making the changes I have not had a pause yet! It's only been half an hour sofar, but before it would have paused by now.

Update:
Bit more testing shows that the system still freezes. Now using it's standard overclock (103X38 / 3300MHz memory @ 16/17/17/17/36)


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> I will, as soon as I revert back to older bios.
> 3200MHz CL12 settings aren't very useful for most people, since only the best B-die modules can do those timings with sane voltages.
> Even the very best modules require 1.45 - 1.50V to run 3200MHz CL12.


No rush







. You help us plenty in many of AMD aspects







.

Damn I sound like I'm your BITACH!







.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> I do have it disables I hit around 64C with cinebench on loop around 62C and 70C with IBT on max I'm just wondering if the things max for 1800X is 75C since they said 95 with offset or actually 95 from what you're saying I guess 95


I suppose you refer to 75ºC (Tdie) and 95 (Ttcl) with R7 1800x (show in AIDA), is it correct for max Tª with this processor? At least, I think it.


----------



## Mavarius

Hey Guys,

When I boot with a cpu-ratio under 39,25 my temperature with prime is around 50 °C (tdie). When I boot at 39,25 and above i get 70°C and my PC shutsdown due to temperature. Why this 20°C more? (CPU & GPU are watercooled) And it doens't matter if I do 1,375 1,4 or 1,45Vcore... always the same.

But if i boot at 39 and then turn up the ration in Ai Suite 3 to 39,75 the temperature stays the same at 50°C and won't rise to 70°C
I really don't get it. Is this a physical thing?

Thank you


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0cet*
> 
> For everyone still having problems with the RGB lights... I've experienced the same problem with the motherboard RGB randomly turning off, while using the old AURA software. My problem went away and the RGB lights turned back on when I installed the newest version of AURA and then played with it a little (when lights were off, trying to change color settings within aura software did nothing, but clicking on the DEFAULT button and THEN selecting your desired settings made the trick for me. Lights were on again, and I haven't had any more problems related to RGB since then)
> 
> Have you guys tried the latest AURA software? (last version was released just a few days ago)


Yes, I reinstall Aura, and others new drivers and others software but it doesn´t work anyway, ni mobo's led neither RGB LED conect to mobo. Perhaps I haven´t clean Pc perfectly.

did you anything special to make it work?


----------



## DSDV

Ok now i changes my ODT to 80 Ohms and it Booted up








i nearly lost hope i ll ever see my ram at full potential and the most expencive component of my PC will be useless ^^

But when i boot up and start Prrime95 with "In-Place larrge FFTR s (maximum Powerconsumption, some Ram)"
the PC blacks out / crashes after about 10 Minutes.

i also tried the "Blend (tests some ov everything, lots of RAM tested)"
but it also crashed after about 10 minutes ...

I tried uping SOC to 1.1 -> 1.15 DDR Voltage 1.35 -> 1.4 and even tried upping my CPU voltage from 1.4 -> 1.42

but it seems i cant get it stable with ODT of 80 Ohm and ram at 3200mhz.

are there any suggestions how i might get it stable?

with best +DS_DV+


----------



## Clukos

@The Stilt This is stable with 1401, as it was with 9945










2x8GB SR B-die


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Those who are able to train the memory at high speeds (>=3466MHz), but are unable to stabilize it due to signaling issues, I suggest that you try decreasing the _"Command & Address"_ related drive currents (increasing the resistance).
> 
> AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > DDR4 Common Options > CAD Bus Configuration > CAD Bus Drive Strength User Controls:
> 
> Clock Drive Strength = 30.0Ohm
> Address / Command Drive Strength = 30.0Ohm
> CS / ODT Drive Strength = 30.0Ohm
> CKE Drive Strength = 30.0Ohm
> 
> 24.0Ohm is the default value for all of them, at >=2666MHz MEMCLK (regardless of the DRAM configuration).
> 
> These values are not very sensitive so anything up to 60Ohms should allow you to train the memory.
> 
> At default settings (24.0Ohms) anything above 3466MHz was unstable due to signaling issues (only B2 DIMM slot was able to run 3600MHz stable).


I'm trying Drive Strength 30 for my B-Die 2x16 GB at 3200-14-14-14-34-2T-75 with ProcODT 80 and 1.35v right now, everything else so far always produced some random errors for me at the end, even if it looked good for quite some time. I wonder how long it takes to find the magic bullet?


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> Ok now i changes my ODT to 80 Ohms and it Booted up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i nearly lost hope i ll ever see my ram at full potential and the most expencive component of my PC will be useless ^^
> 
> But when i boot up and start Prrime95 with "In-Place larrge FFTR s (maximum Powerconsumption, some Ram)"
> the PC blacks out / crashes after about 10 Minutes.
> 
> i also tried the "Blend (tests some ov everything, lots of RAM tested)"
> but it also crashed after about 10 minutes ...
> 
> I tried uping SOC to 1.1 -> 1.15 DDR Voltage 1.35 -> 1.4 and even tried upping my CPU voltage from 1.4 -> 1.42
> 
> but it seems i cant get it stable with ODT of 80 Ohm and ram at 3200mhz.
> 
> are there any suggestions how i might get it stable?
> 
> with best +DS_DV+


Test with 96 ohms, at first.

I going to post idem question with 16x2 Hinyx M-die (Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3000C15R DUAL RAM/CHANNEL certified to 3000), because it doesn´t work at 3200, boot but always unstable. Soc 1.15 = auto; Dram and boot from 1.35 to 1.45; ProcODT_SM=96; and go on...


----------



## Kildar

Still getting random code 8 crash, no blue screen and then fail to post after I power down and restart.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## ninogui

I am trying for the 37x multiplier 1700 on air wraith spire but still no luck
Sometimes when booting with new values (both 9943 and 1401 this happens) example vcore 1.35 to 1.4 volt the processor assumes 15.5x multiplier..

Them to get it to change back into a higher number I have to go back to something like 32x or 34x or default 30x, boot once, then try again sometimes it works sometimes it doesn´t

Does this makes any sense ?


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> Ok now i changes my ODT to 80 Ohms and it Booted up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i nearly lost hope i ll ever see my ram at full potential and the most expencive component of my PC will be useless ^^
> 
> But when i boot up and start Prrime95 with "In-Place larrge FFTR s (maximum Powerconsumption, some Ram)"
> the PC blacks out / crashes after about 10 Minutes.
> 
> i also tried the "Blend (tests some ov everything, lots of RAM tested)"
> but it also crashed after about 10 minutes ...
> 
> I tried uping SOC to 1.1 -> 1.15 DDR Voltage 1.35 -> 1.4 and even tried upping my CPU voltage from 1.4 -> 1.42
> 
> but it seems i cant get it stable with ODT of 80 Ohm and ram at 3200mhz.
> 
> are there any suggestions how i might get it stable?
> 
> with best +DS_DV+


I have this same issue running WCG.


----------



## mackanz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Based on my experience, definitely.
> 3520MHz 14-14-14-28-56-177ns (tCL-tRCDR/W-tRP-tRAS-tRC-tRFC) stands no chance against fully tuned 3200MHz 12-12-12-26-54-140ns (tCL-tRCDR/W-tRP-tRAS-tRC-tRFC) settings, everything else being equal.
> 
> DFICLK (Data Fabric). The fabric that connects the CCXs, memory controller and other blocks within the die together. It's frequency is tied to the MEMCLK (1:2 rate).


I'm beginning to think AIDA64 is a terrible tool to use as far as memory goes cause i see some weird crap and different numbers from time to time.

This is a comparison between [email protected] and [email protected]

If what you say above is correct, which i believe you do, then this shows different. Time to get that good old sisoft sandra perhaps......


----------



## SaccoSVD

Yeap...here the numbers change from run to run.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> I'm beginning to think AIDA64 is a terrible tool to use as far as memory goes cause i see some weird crap and different numbers from time to time.
> 
> This is a comparison between [email protected] and [email protected]
> 
> If what you say above is correct, which i believe you do, then this shows different. Time to get that good old sisoft sandra perhaps......


I suggest you ditch AIDA and try with 3DMark Sky Diver CT or HITMAN (make sure you're not GPU limited).
Also I said fully tuned 3200MHz, implying 3520MHz wasn't tuned as far despite both being very low latency.


----------



## Timur Born

Don't use the Cache & Memory Benchmark, instead use Benchmark -> Memory Latency to get more consistent (and in some cases realistic) numbers.

Overall I suspect that memory latency of low frequency + low latency dimms isn't bottlenecked by the data fabric. I measure lower latencies for 3600-18 than for 3333-14. And those latencies are suspiciously close to the latencies you get between the two CCX parts of the core.


----------



## cookiedent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> To overclock memory on 1401 BIOS you may try various ProcODT at different DRAM voltages. Possible process:
> Leave memory timings on Auto, leave CPU at stock speed. Set SOC to 1.1V
> 1) set DRAM to 1.35V, DRAMBOOT equal to DRAM, VTTDDR to as close as DRAM/2 or above. Find all three in different submenus.
> 2) try ProcODT values from 36 to 80 Ohms, take notes which ones allow to boot to BIOS.
> 3) start with 2400 memory speed and increase step by step, then try next ProcODT
> Then try 1.375, 1.4 and 1.425V DRAM voltages.
> If nothing works set SOC to 1.15V (don't exceed 1.2V). It's a lot of rebooting and taking notes. Once you find which voltages and resistance work for your memory, optimize the timings. Finally change the CPU speed (if needed).


I will try this, thx.
But there must be some strange in 1401.
With 1201 I can reach 2850 MHz, with 1401 is 2400 MHz the End, higher Values will not boot.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> I suggest you ditch AIDA and try with 3DMark Sky Diver CT or HITMAN (make sure you're not GPU limited).
> Also I said fully tuned 3200MHz, implying 3520MHz wasn't tuned as far despite both being very low latency.


What i use is ibt very high. Can see gains there ez mode. And You cobfirmed what i found month ago or so. Pass like 3300 ddr timings give more juice than mhz my 3671cl16 is slower than 3466cl14.


----------



## baskura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> i had code 8 crash twice today while playing battlefield 1 but i tested it with prime 95 and realbench for 15min it did not crash ? using latest bios 1401


Did you sort this? Also just got a code 8 while in Windows, despite being stable on 9945. I know overclocks can vary bios revision to bios revision, but did you get to the bottom of what caused yours?


----------



## mackanz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> I suggest you ditch AIDA and try with 3DMark Sky Diver CT or HITMAN (make sure you're not GPU limited).
> Also I said fully tuned 3200MHz, implying 3520MHz wasn't tuned as far despite both being very low latency.


Happen to have any really tight cl14 3200 or 3333 timings available?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> Happen to have any really tight cl14 3200 or 3333 timings available?


See this thread OP, RAM Info and a section within has







The Stilt's







info there







.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> Happen to have any really tight cl14 3200 or 3333 timings available?


Use these, if you can:



For 3200MHz set tRFC to 307 instead of 333 and 320 for 3333MHz.
You might or might not be able to tighten up tRC bit further, but otherwise it's as good as it gets.


----------



## gupsterg

Is there a rule for setting tRFC based on other values?

I use currently these for 3333MHz :-



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
Trc_SM [60]
TrrdS_SM [6]
TrrdL_SM [9]
Tfaw_SM [39]
TwtrS_SM [4]
TwtrL_SM [12]
Twr_SM [12]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [2]
TwrwrScl_SM [2]
Trfc_SM [373]
Trfc2_SM [Auto]
Trfc4_SM [Auto]
Tcwl_SM [14]
Trtp_SM [8]
Trdwr_SM [6]
Twrrd_SM [3]
TwrwrSc_SM [1]
TwrwrSd_SM [7]
TwrwrDd_SM [7]
TrdrdSc_SM [1]
TrdrdSd_SM [5]
TrdrdDd_SM [5]
Tcke_SM [6]
ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
BankGroupSwap [Disabled]



With 1.375V DDR, 1.05V SOC, LLC: [Auto]


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Use these, if you can:
> 
> 
> 
> For 3200MHz set tRFC to 307 instead of 333 and 320 for 3333MHz.
> You might or might not be able to tighten up tRC bit further, but otherwise it's as good as it gets.


I'm running 3333 memclk and have settled with 14,14,14,14,30,48,1T with tRFC at 256. Is there a timing rule with tRFC for you to give 3 specific numbers 307, 320 and 333?

Thanks in advanced.

My timings:

DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [30]
Trc_SM [48]
TrrdS_SM [6]
TrrdL_SM [9]
Tfaw_SM [36]
TwtrS_SM [4]
TwtrL_SM [12]
Twr_SM [12]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [2]
TwrwrScl_SM [2]
Trfc_SM [256]
Trfc2_SM [Auto]
Trfc4_SM [Auto]
Tcwl_SM [14]
Trtp_SM [8]
Trdwr_SM [6]
Twrrd_SM [3]
TwrwrSc_SM [1]
TwrwrSd_SM [7]
TwrwrDd_SM [7]
TrdrdSc_SM [1]
TrdrdSd_SM [5]
TrdrdDd_SM [5]
Tcke_SM [Auto]
ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]


----------



## The Stilt

There is no specific rule for tRFC.
192ns is just a value I've personally tested to be close to the lowest stable value.
Obviously the actual minimum value depends on your DIMMs.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> There is no specific rule for tRFC.
> 192ns is just a value I've personally tested to be close to the lowest stable value.
> Obviously the actual minimum value depends on your DIMMs.


I've been able to run trfc at 260 (150ns?) without too many problems, bumped that up to 280 (161ns) and it's 100% stable on GSAT, gaming, benching and whatnot. I'm running 1.4 vdimm is that why it's stable? Good dimms?


----------



## cookiedent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Solution is Sell the kit buy one on samsung. Thats what I did and it was best solution by looks of it. Zero problems with rams while people on Hynix and Micron are still trying to get Rated speed running.


Yes, and the last Solution is to buy another Board


----------



## ITAngel

Is there a bios beta version for AGESA 10.0.0.6 for ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO AM4 around that I could try out? thanks!


----------



## Decoman

How do I test ram settings, to see if there is an improvement or not?


----------



## DannyDK

Anyone knows why i get low write and copy score in aida64 on the memory side? Read is where it should be though.


----------



## Kildar

Search is your friend.....


----------



## Gettz8488

Alright since gupsterg brought it to my attention I'm curious as to what others are seeing. Bios 1401 offset skew disabled what our people's true tempatures? Do we follow tdie or tctl as the true temp? Ryzen master shoes my temps as Tdie


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> I suppose you refer to 75ºC (Tdie) and 95 (Ttcl) with R7 1800x (show in AIDA), is it correct for max Tª with this processor? At least, I think it.


correct that's what I'm trying to figure out wether the correct temp is tdie or tctl


----------



## ITAngel

I found my answer at ASUS ROG forum, so I have the bios needed to run my test now.


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> correct that's what I'm trying to figure out wether the correct temp is tdie or tctl


Correct temps are Tdie, Tctl got the +20c offset. Disabling the Skew seems to correct the temps further on my 1700x. Just installed the EVGA CLC280 and saw the water temps was 32c with a CPU temp of 28 and that can't really be right so I disabled the skew and at Idle after a little while the CPU and water temps are more or less identical at 32c. Not sure if that is right either but closer at least.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> Correct temps are Tdie, Tctl got the +20c offset. Disabling the Skew seems to correct the temps further on my 1700x. Just installed the EVGA CLC280 and saw the water temps was 32c with a CPU temp of 28 and that can't really be right so I disabled the skew and at Idle after a little while the CPU and water temps are more or less identical at 32c. Not sure if that is right either but closer at least.


Okay perfect that's what I was looking for with skew enabled my temps were 19C that couldn't be right


----------



## DannyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> Search is your friend.....


Not realy no, i have found different answers and im asking in this forum because i know people in here know alot about theese things, dont want to waste time you see.


----------



## Plissken

Is it wrong to connect also the 12 EATX12V_2 (4 pin) in addition to the 8 pin one for the cpu? I have both connected but I've seen some people just have the 8 pin one connected... what's the right thing to do?


----------



## Timur Born

So did anyone prove yet that tight timings at 3333 or lower decrease latency below inter CCX/data fabric latency? And this should not be measured via Aida's Cache & Memory Benchmark, but either via it's Benchmark -> Memory Latency measurement (ignore the first run) or via Intel's Memory Latency Checker.


----------



## kornty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plissken*
> 
> Is it wrong to connect also the 12 EATX12V_2 (4 pin) in addition to the 8 pin one for the cpu? I have both connected but I've seen some people just have the 8 pin one connected... what's the right thing to do?


You don't need both, but it doesn't hurt if you do.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornty*
> 
> You don't need both, but it doesn't hurt if you do.


what does the extra 4 pin do ??


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> what does the extra 4 pin do ??


More powah! I guess it's for those that want to push it to the limits with that cold liquid stuff


----------



## Pilotasso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> Correct temps are Tdie, Tctl got the +20c offset. Disabling the Skew seems to correct the temps further on my 1700x. Just installed the EVGA CLC280 and saw the water temps was 32c with a CPU temp of 28 and that can't really be right so I disabled the skew and at Idle after a little while the CPU and water temps are more or less identical at 32c. Not sure if that is right either but closer at least.


Tdie gives me temps below ambient. Tctl is where I expected them to be at. So somethings up.

Its over 35c today but Tdie=21c?


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> Tdie gives me temps below ambient. Tctl is where I expected them to be at. So somethings up.
> 
> Its over 35c today but Tdie=21c?


did you disable offset skew in bios? Mine did the same before I disabled


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kornty*
> 
> You don't need both, but it doesn't hurt if you do.
> 
> 
> 
> what does the extra 4 pin do ??
Click to expand...

Two more +12 conductors and two more ground returns supplying the motherboard. Whether that helps keep the voltage more stable under heavy current draw will depend on the power supply, various impedances, and how heavy is heavy. I'm running about 174W of wall power with stressapptest (no GPU action) under Linux (see configuration in sig). Up to 300W has been seen once the 1080Ti gets into action on GPU exercises such as Unigine Valley, but much of that increase gets to the GPU via additional cables.

If the PSU provides the appropriate cables, then the most likely advantage is improved connector reliability.


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> Tdie gives me temps below ambient. Tctl is where I expected them to be at. So somethings up.
> 
> Its over 35c today but Tdie=21c?


This might be different with a non X cpu like the 1700 if that's what you're running. But 51c idle Tctl is not correct and AMD said that the Ryzen master reads correct temps, this was before 1401 but the Ryzen Master and Tdie temps was the same and still are.


----------



## JoN7Shepard

Okay, I take back what I said about 1401 working well at 96ohms. I've been getting random crashes in games and software. I'm thinking the memory is causing the crash.

Anyone have any recommendations for getting 2x16 (14-14-14-34) GSkill RAM working at 3200mhz?

96 ohms at 1.35v worked for a bit until software crashes. Upping volts to 1.37v was having major problems even starting windows.
80 ohms at 1.37v was getting to windows but more random software crashes. Windows BSOD said "ATTEMPTED_TO_WRITE_TO_READONLY_MEMORY". 80 ohms won't POST at 1.35v.

Should I keep adjusting ohms and RAM voltage? Any other numbers to tweak? Not sure what to do... it's a mess!









I can't even get this BIOS running at 2666mhz, which I've been running for MONTHS. It keeps defaulting to 2133.

Edit: Also, SOC is Auto which looks to be around 1.13v when trying for 3200mhz.


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoN7Shepard*
> 
> Okay, I take back what I said about 1401 working well at 96ohms. I've been getting random crashes in games and software. I'm thinking the memory is causing the crash.
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations for getting 2x16 (14-14-14-34) GSkill RAM working at 3200mhz?
> 
> 96 ohms at 1.35v worked for a bit until software crashes. Upping volts to 1.37v was having major problems even starting windows.
> 80 ohms at 1.37v was getting to windows but more random software crashes. Windows BSOD said "ATTEMPTED_TO_WRITE_TO_READONLY_MEMORY". 80 ohms won't POST at 1.35v.
> 
> Should I keep adjusting ohms and RAM voltage? Any other numbers to tweak? Not sure what to do... it's a mess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even get this BIOS running at 2666mhz, which I've been running for MONTHS. It keeps defaulting to 2133.
> 
> Edit: Also, SOC is Auto which looks to be around 1.13v when trying for 3200mhz.


Try using 2933 or 3066 memory multipler and then overclocking with bclk. I'm currently running my F4-3000C14D-32GTZ (2x16) @ 3333 Mhz (14-14-14-14-34-48-1T; 2666 subtimings) @ 1.375v. 3200 strap x 103.2 bclk. I was able to run 3200 strap obviously with procODT = 80 and no other changes, but I couldn't run 3333 without a bclk overclock.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Bet You got Geardown enabled ??
> Solution is Sell the kit buy one on samsung. Thats what I did and it was best solution by looks of it. Zero problems with rams while people on Hynix and Micron are still trying to get Rated speed running.


you need geardown disabled for odd cas i run 15 as well never tried 13 but then my ram sucks








and the difference performance wise enabled disabled in all the tests i ran for sweet FA


----------



## cookiedent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> To overclock memory on 1401 BIOS you may try various ProcODT at different DRAM voltages. Possible process:
> Leave memory timings on Auto, leave CPU at stock speed. Set SOC to 1.1V
> 1) set DRAM to 1.35V, DRAMBOOT equal to DRAM, VTTDDR to as close as DRAM/2 or above. Find all three in different submenus.
> 2) try ProcODT values from 36 to 80 Ohms, take notes which ones allow to boot to BIOS.
> 3) start with 2400 memory speed and increase step by step, then try next ProcODT
> Then try 1.375, 1.4 and 1.425V DRAM voltages.
> If nothing works set SOC to 1.15V (don't exceed 1.2V). It's a lot of rebooting and taking notes. Once you find which voltages and resistance work for your memory, optimize the timings. Finally change the CPU speed (if needed).


I tested this Settings the whole evening now.

The best Results for my LPX RAM:

2400 MHz this all Settings to Auto boots immediately
2666 MHz works with 1,15 Vsoc and 1,45 RAM Voltage, CL 18-18-18-18-36, BLCK OC is NOT possible
2800 MHz works with 1,2 Vsoc and 1,5 RAM Voltage (to high for me), CL 20-20-20-38, BLCK OC is NOT possible
DRAM boot Voltage is the same as RAM Voltage
ProcODT is the best at 53,3 or 80 OHM
Cold boot bug nearly eyery Time

With BIOS 1201 I can Set:

2666 MHZ + 107 MHz BCLK = 2850 MHz at CL 14-15-15-15-34, VSoc Auto, RAM Voltage 1,35V

Latency in Aida64 is with 1401=90ns and with BIOS 1201=80ns

So I can say:
Hynix and Micron RAM prefer AGESA 1.0.0.4a and hates AGESA 1.0.0.6


----------



## LightningManGTS

So this is a thing since flashing from 9943 to 1401


I had this stable at these clocks with an aida test of over an hour with 9943. on that note me thinks it has more to do with the removed offset then anything else cause the test before it said my cpu overheated even though this benched with a high of 78 with the offset after that hour


----------



## talmen26

JoN7Shepard 2x16 (14-14-14-34) memory running at 3200MHz produces errors in games at 1T. 2T 80 ohm GD off smooth at 3200. 2993 and below are working without 1T ohm setting. This kit gives error of firmware at 1T at windows 10 UEFI.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> This might be different with a non X cpu like the 1700 if that's what you're running. But 51c idle Tctl is not correct and AMD said that the Ryzen master reads correct temps, this was before 1401 but the Ryzen Master and Tdie temps was the same and still are.


I imagine he has an X cpu because tctl and tdie on non x are from what I've seen the same temps. Just to confirm tdie with skew disabled is the correct temp for X cpu? It also matches ryzen master


----------



## Pilotasso

1700X


----------



## neoark

Anyone have Corsair 16x2 3200 Ram settings?


----------



## JoN7Shepard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *talmen26*
> 
> JoN7Shepard 2x16 (14-14-14-34) memory running at 3200MHz produces errors in games at 1T. 2T 80 ohm GD off smooth at 3200. 2993 and below are working without 1T ohm setting. This kit gives error of firmware at 1T at windows 10 UEFI.


I should have said I've been trying at 2T. What is "GD off"?


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> 1700X


Yea so go to bios tweakers paradise and disable sense mi skew then it should report correct temps


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoN7Shepard*
> 
> Okay, I take back what I said about 1401 working well at 96ohms. I've been getting random crashes in games and software. I'm thinking the memory is causing the crash.
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations for getting 2x16 (14-14-14-34) GSkill RAM working at 3200mhz?
> 
> 96 ohms at 1.35v worked for a bit until software crashes. Upping volts to 1.37v was having major problems even starting windows.
> 80 ohms at 1.37v was getting to windows but more random software crashes. Windows BSOD said "ATTEMPTED_TO_WRITE_TO_READONLY_MEMORY". 80 ohms won't POST at 1.35v.
> 
> Should I keep adjusting ohms and RAM voltage? Any other numbers to tweak? Not sure what to do... it's a mess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even get this BIOS running at 2666mhz, which I've been running for MONTHS. It keeps defaulting to 2133.
> 
> Edit: Also, SOC is Auto which looks to be around 1.13v when trying for 3200mhz.


Get memory on the qvl?


----------



## talmen26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoN7Shepard*
> 
> I should have said I've been trying at 2T. What is "GD off"?


Under gear down memory settings (GD). Try again 3 (AMD menu)


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Okay perfect that's what I was looking for with skew enabled my temps were 19C that couldn't be right


I think too that skew auto = skew disable.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Get memory on the qvl?


My thought on QVL prior to Ryzen and still, eloquently posted by our esteemed member here







.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> I think too that skew auto = skew disable.


Not sure if I understood what you said but skew on auto is fine but one of the offset skew you need to disable only one of them has the option to disable you disable that one and you're good I just forgot which one


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiedent*
> 
> I tested this Settings the whole evening now.
> 
> The best Results for my LPX RAM:
> 
> 2400 MHz this all Settings to Auto boots immediately
> 2666 MHz works with 1,15 Vsoc and 1,45 RAM Voltage, CL 18-18-18-18-36, BLCK OC is NOT possible
> 2800 MHz works with 1,2 Vsoc and 1,5 RAM Voltage (to high for me), CL 20-20-20-38, BLCK OC is NOT possible
> DRAM boot Voltage is the same as RAM Voltage
> ProcODT is the best at 53,3 or 80 OHM
> Cold boot bug nearly eyery Time
> 
> With BIOS 1201 I can Set:
> 
> 2666 MHZ + 107 MHz BCLK = 2850 MHz at CL 14-15-15-15-34, VSoc Auto, RAM Voltage 1,35V
> 
> Latency in Aida64 is with 1401=90ns and with BIOS 1201=80ns
> 
> So I can say:
> Hynix and Micron RAM prefer AGESA 1.0.0.4a and hates AGESA 1.0.0.6


I have Corsair LPX (CMK32GX4M2B3000C15R) 16x2 Gb Hynix M-die and PC boots (when it wants... sometimes not and go to default) at 3000 strap stable and 3200 strap unstable in BIOS 1401.
Latency: from 78 to 84 according to the setup.


----------



## WarpenN1

Lol I'm still having problems with my Ryzen







.. It crashes in prime95 in under 1hr with code 8... All this with clocks 3.7GHZ... All are at their defaults but my voltage is set to 1.4v just to make sure that Its not vcore's fault.. Has anyone had this problem??


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Lol I'm still having problems with my Ryzen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. It crashes in prime95 in under 1hr with code 8... All this with clocks 3.7GHZ... All are at their defaults but my voltage is set to 1.4v just to make sure that Its not vcore's fault.. Has anyone had this problem??


Low voltage and try. Look at temps too. 1.42v is max for Ryzen.


----------



## WarpenN1

Temps are really low in prime95 I think software reads something mid to high 50 or low to mid 60 :/ I'm at my Ryzen 1700 stock cooler.. In motherboard bios temps shows something like 19 or 18C :/ could temperature sensor be somehow broken? I have kraken x62 waiting in a box but I'm gonna change coolers tomorrow

And I have to add that after stressing my pc cpu when i enter bios temps are at 50 and going down slowly..


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Use these, if you can:


I will be replicating this except not disabling BGS (I'm using 4x8). Also not sure about disabling geardown.

Also, if it fails, what timings should I start increasing first? tRAS?


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Temps are really low in prime95 I think software reads something mid to high 50 or low to mid 60 :/ I'm at my Ryzen 1700 stock cooler.. In motherboard bios temps shows something like 19 or 18C :/ could temperature sensor be somehow broken? I have kraken x62 waiting in a box but I'm gonna change coolers tomorrow
> 
> And I have to add that after stressing my pc cpu when i enter bios temps are at 50 and going down slowly..


My processor is X, but I have seen in other OCN forum this for 1700:

_"I have the same Mobo and a 1700 (it was a Gygabyte...)
Using an H80i in the rear mount with one fan in pull with the other fan pulling in the top of the case
I hit 79C at 3.72GHZ 1.265V in prime95"_. *WRITTEN BY @Jboptical*

http://www.overclock.net/t/1626601/post-your-ryzen-vrm-temperatures

I don´t know if sensor is broken... but I don´t think it... is dificult.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> My processor is X, but I have seen in other OCN forum this for 1700:
> 
> _"I have the same Mobo and a 1700 (it was a Gygabyte...)
> Using an H80i in the rear mount with one fan in pull with the other fan pulling in the top of the case
> I hit 79C at 3.72GHZ 1.265V in prime95"_
> 
> I don´t know if sensor is broken... but I don´t think it... is dificult.


H80I is pretty weak even then it sounds pretty weird it would hit 79 on prime. Not sure what to believe anymore, doesn't make sense though if you remember when the reviews came out ppl were saying they were hitting 90+C overclocked at 1.4 that was before they revealed the offset so in actuality they were running at 70C that 1700 post is either a bad mount or wrong temps somehow


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> I guess you have access to the Family 17h BKDG? These values should be explained there in more detail, the Family 15h guide gives me some idea what could be done with these values, also it would be good to know what the current values are? Is this still encoded in "D18F2x9C_x0[3,1:0][F,3:0]0_[F,B:0]041_dct[3:0]" and "D18F2x9C_x0005_[0BFF:0000]_dct[3:0]"?


Drive strength theory doesnt change, so I haven't bothered looking it up in the papers. It's all about finding the optimal drive current for the associated signal lines. Generally, one would tune the busier lines first, working down to those that toggle less.


----------



## elguero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Ramad
> 
> NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I do not dispute your method and what works for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Somebody with less understanding than you may think higher values are incorrect ref'g your post. Another example is Robert Hallock's statement in the YT video that many use and I have seen several ask do I need LN2 for 96 ohms. Which clearly is not the case. As recommended by The Stilt for certain RAM config.
> 
> @Gadfly
> 
> Which non RGB owner had corrupt SPD? I can not recall this. I have non RGB RAM. Used Aura once to set board RGB as I wanted, then removed/never used again. Release version on DVD with C6H and no issues. SPD data is correct, used Elmor's tool/Thaiphoon Burner to check.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I did.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> I suggest you ditch AIDA and try with 3DMark Sky Diver CT or HITMAN (make sure you're not GPU limited).
> Also I said fully tuned 3200MHz, implying 3520MHz wasn't tuned as far despite both being very low latency.


lol - last thing I thought was I'd be providing you some advice... skydiver is not going to discriminate memory tuning to the degree you suggest. Maybe 4000c12-11-12-28 on an APEX or MOCF will stand out in that benchmark, but more likely any difference seen between 3200 and 3466 on this platform is more cycling of checksum mismatches or "correctable instability" if there is such a thing, than an actual memory performance difference in that benchmark. Stability aside (or addressed), if you want to know if the ram settings are actually "faster" even SuperPi will do a better job than skydiver. other measures include x265 with an overkill using the max memory the rig can commit, and Geekbench memory benchmark. True, AID64 membench is very susceptible to tREFI, RAS and other individual settings that do not translate to other measures of performance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Use these, if you can:
> 
> 
> 
> For 3200MHz set tRFC to 307 instead of 333 and 320 for 3333MHz.
> You might or might not be able to tighten up tRC bit further, but otherwise it's as good as it gets.


If the AMD architecture can respond to it, lowering tRTP (and tRAS) with tRRD and FAW will quicken things up with the timings you show above. I have RTP down to 6, RRD to 5, FAW down to 20 without additional voltage for 3466 14 with stability (only 16GB)










Tho, I'm still working thru some of the secondary and tertiary timings

and thanks for sharing some of your obvious depth of knowledge, 30 ohm on all drive strengths..


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Temps are really low in prime95 I think software reads something mid to high 50 or low to mid 60 :/ I'm at my Ryzen 1700 stock cooler.. In motherboard bios temps shows something like 19 or 18C :/ could temperature sensor be somehow broken? I have kraken x62 waiting in a box but I'm gonna change coolers tomorrow
> 
> And I have to add that after stressing my pc cpu when i enter bios temps are at 50 and going down slowly..


Maybe try to enable the sense mi skew in bios?


----------



## JoN7Shepard

When trying to find the right values to tweak RAM speed, is it smart to start high-ish with the voltages, then tweak ProcODT and timings or whatever and then once stable start lowering voltages? Or can too much SOC or RAM voltages also cause memory errors?


----------



## EightCores

Does anyone have a list of all the settings needed that can get 4 sticks of Samsung b-die 16GB at 3200Mhz CL14 running. I have been able to get Bios 9945 to work my F4-3200C14Q-64GTZSW at 2933Mhz CL14 with no CPU overclocking. I have not hand any luck getting 1401 working as well as the 9945. I have been able to run 2933Mhz for over two hours with Prime 95 (no errors) and keep the temperature at or below 56C. I am keeping my BCLK on Auto (~100.xxx) to avoid problems with my NVMe PRO 960 Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## samaelestevez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Those who are able to train the memory at high speeds (>=3466MHz), but are unable to stabilize it due to signaling issues, I suggest that you try decreasing the _"Command & Address"_ related drive currents (increasing the resistance).
> 
> AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > DDR4 Common Options > CAD Bus Configuration > CAD Bus Drive Strength User Controls:
> 
> Clock Drive Strength = 30.0Ohm
> Address / Command Drive Strength = 30.0Ohm
> CS / ODT Drive Strength = 30.0Ohm
> CKE Drive Strength = 30.0Ohm
> 
> 24.0Ohm is the default value for all of them, at >=2666MHz MEMCLK (regardless of the DRAM configuration).
> 
> These values are not very sensitive so anything up to 60Ohms should allow you to train the memory.
> 
> At default settings (24.0Ohms) anything above 3466MHz was unstable due to signaling issues (only B2 DIMM slot was able to run 3600MHz stable).


I want share my experience with this setting. I followed your advice and found that increasing this resistances made it more unstable, however, lowering them to 20ohms made my F4-3200c14d-32 2x16gb finally stable at rated speeds!

Thank you very much for pointing out this! I'm in debt.


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> Yes, I reinstall Aura, and others new drivers and others software but it doesn´t work anyway, ni mobo's led neither RGB LED conect to mobo. Perhaps I haven´t clean Pc perfectly.
> 
> did you anything special to make it work?


same, no luck here.


----------



## Mandarb

Hey my fellow Crosshair owners. I've asked here twice already and opened up my own thread, but I still don't have an answer. I'm trying to find out if my vdroop is super high or not.

Could you head over here and give me your pstate 0 idle and heavy load (bench) cpu core and core voltages?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1632329/crosshair-vi-and-r7-1800x-extreme-vdroop#post_26162857

Much appreciated! You even get an imaginary cookie!


----------



## Gettz8488

Alright here is a screenshot of my temps running aida on a freshboot temps are a little lower then usually since my ac is full blast atm. I just want to make sure that with offset skew disabled my temps are what Tdie Shows and not tctl. Here are more screens after cpu is a bit warmed up. Can anyone confirm that the real temps are Tdie? and not tctl with, bios skew disabled


----------



## badhairguy

Correct temps on 1401 are tdie


----------



## mct1980

Tdie should be correct yes with skew disabled on an X. Unless something is acutally wrong with the readings but they seem to be ok compared to water temps.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> Tdie should be correct yes with skew disabled on an X. Unless something is acutally wrong with the readings but they seem to be ok compared to water temps.


Awesine that's what had me worried. Yea i believe its the correct temps. IF i enable Skew my temps are 20C lower so that would be impossible


----------



## gavinh87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> So this is a thing since flashing from 9943 to 1401
> 
> 
> I had this stable at these clocks with an aida test of over an hour with 9943. on that note me thinks it has more to do with the removed offset then anything else cause the test before it said my cpu overheated even though this benched with a high of 78 with the offset after that hour


Had the exact same issue even at stock. AIDA does not like this BIOS. I then went on to pass 6000% on HCI with 3466CL14.


----------



## MrZoner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> So i have a question i cannot find the answer too. TJ Max on 1700 is 75C they say TJ max for ryzen is 95 but that includes the +20 offset right? wouldn't the tj max then be 75 meaaning under ibt i'm 5C away from throttling?


CPU throttling starts at 75°C and hard shutdown at 95°C. The X model 20° offset isn't part of this, that pretty much only affects the fan speed profiles. If you are overclock without using p-states the throttling behavior will be disabled.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrZoner*
> 
> CPU throttling starts at 75°C and hard shutdown at 95°C. The X model 20° offset isn't part of this, that pretty much only affects the fan speed profiles. If you are overclock without using p-states the throttling behavior will be disabled.


Where did you get that information from? i'm not sure that's correct. Some people posting on here have reached 78ish temps with no throttle, can anyone confirm this info?


----------



## Yviena

Just wondering but is around 1.4375-1.444v safe in idle/low current load?
I'm using LLC Auto so stresstesting voltage is around 1.369v


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> I have Corsair LPX (CMK32GX4M2B3000C15R) 16x2 Gb Hynix M-die and PC boots (when it wants... sometimes not and go to default) at 3000 strap stable and 3200 strap unstable in BIOS 1401.
> Latency: from 78 to 84 according to the setup.


hwmonitor is showing some pretty weird idle temps same as bios) and load temps with all default + clock 3.6ghz and voltage 1.35v... idle temp at 18c and prime95 load temps 35c with stock cooler, could it crash because of overheating even though no throttling occurs?


----------



## finalheaven

@gupsterg

So @the stilt's 3466 timings are not stable for me. Do you know which settings I should increase to make it stable? Or should I stick with only the primary settings of 14-14-14-14-34 and leave everything else at default.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrZoner*
> 
> CPU throttling starts at 75°C and hard shutdown at 95°C. The X model 20° offset isn't part of this, that pretty much only affects the fan speed profiles. If you are overclock without using p-states the throttling behavior will be disabled.


spectre a well known member says that's incorrect throttling starts at 95 shutdown at 115C he runs the 1700 at 1.5v and he's hitting 90+ stress with no throttle till 96


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - last thing I thought was I'd be providing you some advice... skydiver is not going to discriminate memory tuning to the degree you suggest.:


Half of the 3DMark Sky Diver Combined Test score comes from the physics score. The physics engine used in 3DMark is Bullet, which is extremely sensitive to latency.

3200MHz 14-14-14-75-350ns-BGSE = 116.85fps
3200MHz 14-14-14-75-350ns-BGSD = 119.51fps
3520MHz 14-14-14-56-177ns-BGSD = 125.07fps
3200MHz 12-12-12-54-140ns-BGSD = 127.07fps

These are with R7 clocked at 3.575GHz.

Those are five run averages, since the score varies slightly between the runs.
3DMark SD CT isn't the best benchmark to evaluate the real world memory performance, however it is quite decent and can be run very quickly.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> So @the stilt's 3466 timings are not stable for me. Do you know which settings I should increase to make it stable? Or should I stick with only the primary settings of 14-14-14-14-34 and leave everything else at default.


I can no longer get them stable either on the new PMU used in 1401 bios.
xSC and xSCL timings need to be raised significanly to stabilize it on the new PMU.
Useless, like I already said as these timings are pretty much the most critical ones for the performance.


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> Hey my fellow Crosshair owners. I've asked here twice already and opened up my own thread, but I still don't have an answer. I'm trying to find out if my vdroop is super high or not.
> 
> Could you head over here and give me your pstate 0 idle and heavy load (bench) cpu core and core voltages?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1632329/crosshair-vi-and-r7-1800x-extreme-vdroop#post_26162857
> 
> Much appreciated! You even get an imaginary cookie!


Vdroop is normal and you'll need to use LLC to account for it. LLC3 should be fine on your HW. 4-5 comes down to your courage I suppose.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Half of the 3DMark Sky Diver Combined Test score comes from the physics score. The physics engine used in 3DMark is Bullet, which is extremely sensitive to latency.
> 
> 3200MHz 14-14-14-75-350ns-BGSE = 116.85fps
> 3200MHz 14-14-14-75-350ns-BGSD = 119.51fps
> 3520MHz 14-14-14-56-177ns-BGSD = 125.07fps
> 3200MHz 12-12-12-54-140ns-BGSD = 127.07fps
> 
> These are with R7 clocked at 3.575GHz.
> 
> Those are five run averages, since the score varies slightly between the runs.
> 3DMark SD CT isn't the best benchmark to evaluate the real world memory performance, however it is quite decent and can be run very quickly.


This is what I'm getting with trfc at 150ns and the 1700 at 3.9


----------



## Almutahir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> So this is a thing since flashing from 9943 to 1401
> 
> 
> I had this stable at these clocks with an aida test of over an hour with 9943. on that note me thinks it has more to do with the removed offset then anything else cause the test before it said my cpu overheated even though this benched with a high of 78 with the offset after that hour


I have the same issue as you, the bios is not good, the voltage is not stable and i can't OC even to 3.7 on my 1700, i don't know really what's going on.....and above all i can't go back to whatever previous bios because it keeps telling me not a proper bios, i wasted 8 hours trying to figure out what is going on.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Half of the 3DMark Sky Diver Combined Test score comes from the physics score. The physics engine used in 3DMark is Bullet, which is extremely sensitive to latency.
> 
> 3200MHz 14-14-14-75-350ns-BGSE = 116.85fps
> 3200MHz 14-14-14-75-350ns-BGSD = 119.51fps
> 3520MHz 14-14-14-56-177ns-BGSD = 125.07fps
> 3200MHz 12-12-12-54-140ns-BGSD = 127.07fps
> 
> These are with R7 clocked at 3.575GHz.
> 
> Those are five run averages, since the score varies slightly between the runs.
> 3DMark SD CT isn't the best benchmark to evaluate the real world memory performance, however it is quite decent and can be run very quickly.


Stilt, if I am running 4X8 gb Samy b-die 3600 C16 at 3400mhz 14-14-14-54, shouldn't I be faster with BGSE because I have 4 single sided dimms? Or is disabled always faster?


----------



## GraveNoX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mavarius*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> When I boot with a cpu-ratio under 39,25 my temperature with prime is around 50 °C (tdie). When I boot at 39,25 and above i get 70°C and my PC shutsdown due to temperature. Why this 20°C more? (CPU & GPU are watercooled) And it doens't matter if I do 1,375 1,4 or 1,45Vcore... always the same.
> 
> But if i boot at 39 and then turn up the ration in Ai Suite 3 to 39,75 the temperature stays the same at 50°C and won't rise to 70°C
> I really don't get it. Is this a physical thing?
> 
> Thank you


You need to manually set PLL voltage to 1.79 or 1.80. On auto and 39.xx it goes over 1.9 and you get higher temps readings.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Stilt, if I am running 4X8 gb Samy b-die 3600 C16 at 3400mhz 14-14-14-54, shouldn't I be faster with BGSE because I have 4 single sided dimms? Or is disabled always faster?


With 2DPC single rank or 1DPC dual rank you need to have BGS enabled. It should only be disabled on 1DPC single rank configuration.
The newest AGESA introduced a new option called BGS Alternative, which might change things slightly. However this option has not been evaluated yet.


----------



## Ricey20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> I can no longer get them stable either on the new PMU used in 1401 bios.
> xSC and xSCL timings need to be raised significanly to stabilize it on the new PMU.
> Useless, like I already said as these timings are pretty much the most critical ones for the performance.


I have to agree with this. I have tried so many settings and timings and voltages and I cannot get anything 3466+ stable. I can do 3333 CL14 with The Stilt timings at stock 1.35v but nothing works at 3466 and above.


----------



## DSDV

Short question: Is it safe to disable VRM SPread Spectrum?

(dont know why) but i dont like my BCLK / Clock jumping around (even if its just in a small range)


----------



## bavarianblessed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Use these, if you can:
> 
> 
> 
> For 3200MHz set tRFC to 307 instead of 333 and 320 for 3333MHz.
> You might or might not be able to tighten up tRC bit further, but otherwise it's as good as it gets.


Thank you for those timings good sir.
Memory is running like a champ


----------



## Firefreak

All these options and settings are a jungle.

Any tips on what optimum settings would be for a Corsair Vengeance LPX Black DDR4 PC25600/3200MHz CL16 2x16GB kit with 1800X cpu?

I've used it with BIOS 9943 since it came out and 3200 strap with 16-18-18-18-36-1T, DDR-1,35v, SOC-1.1v stably but this morning I got a corrupt windows warning on cold boot and it would not boot windows anymore.

Updated to 1401 BIOS and use DOCP Standard but changed DDR voltage to 1.37v and SOC to 1.15v and Command Rate to 1T to make it boot.

Anything else I should enable/disable?

I dont care for CPU overclocking, just getting the most out of timings and latencys.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Where did you get that information from? i'm not sure that's correct. Some people posting on here have reached 78ish temps with no throttle, can anyone confirm this info?


Throttling starts at 95°C and shutdown happens towards 115°C (or rather above 112°C). In OC mode there is no soft throttling (something like x30ish) and I did not check yet if hard throttling (x5.5) happens in OC mode.

With Sense Skew enabled you are more likely to get a code 8 crash before a shutdown happens, because that's what the function does, it sk(r)ews Tctl values.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> I can no longer get them stable either on the new PMU used in 1401 bios.
> xSC and xSCL timings need to be raised significanly to stabilize it on the new PMU.
> Useless, like I already said as these timings are pretty much the most critical ones for the performance.


Thanks for acknowledging this. What does PMU stand for? P? Memory Unit ?


----------



## PhantomGaming

Honestly if they iron out the bugs with 1401 and improve boot time I think it will be golden


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> What does PMU stand for? P? Memory Unit ?


Phy (DRAM) micro-controller unit.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomGaming*
> 
> Honestly if they iron out the bugs with 1401 and improve boot time I think it will be golden


My boot time is pretty fast, faster than my Z77 + 3570k. I don't think I had boot time problems the last 3-4 BIOS.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> FYI, there have been non-RGB sticks corrupted as well.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Gadfly
> 
> Which non RGB owner had corrupt SPD? I can not recall this. I have non RGB RAM. Used Aura once to set board RGB as I wanted, then removed/never used again. Release version on DVD with C6H and no issues. SPD data is correct, used Elmor's tool/Thaiphoon Burner to check.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elguero*
> 
> I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

+rep to Gadfly







and thank you for chiming in again elguero







. WOW absolutely nutty, I guess only way we'll know if Aura does indeed change SPD to write even on non RGB RAM is if someone from Asus chimes in. Not disputing it didn't in your case







.

Thankfully I have made backups of my kit's SPD a while back, thanks to @elmor's tool







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> So @the stilt's 3466 timings are not stable for me. Do you know which settings I should increase to make it stable? Or should I stick with only the primary settings of 14-14-14-14-34 and leave everything else at default.


Post 19940 are timings what were shared before by The Stilt, in post 18095.

IIRC you had issue with those timings at 3466MHz even on UEFI 994x?

I slackened tRAS from 28 to 34, tRC from 54 to 60, tFAW 36 to 39, tRFC 333 to 373. That allowed me to pass ~7hrs HCI Memtest repeatedly, on UEFI 9943 @ 3333MHz, 1.375V DDR 1.05V SOC set in UEFI. I have never used them at higher MEMCLK yet







.

Once I went to UEFI 1401 I used the same setup, like said before I did ~40hrs plus [email protected] no issues, 5x IBT AVX custom 13312MB, 3x SuperPi, some 3DM runs, gaming. As I was unaware the PMU FW has changed plus as all testing so far was good I never ran a memory stability test.

After reading The Stilt's posts yesterday I will be doing that







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Half of the 3DMark Sky Diver Combined Test score comes from the physics score. The physics engine used in 3DMark is Bullet, which is extremely sensitive to latency.
> 
> 3200MHz 14-14-14-75-350ns-BGSE = 116.85fps
> 3200MHz 14-14-14-75-350ns-BGSD = 119.51fps
> 3520MHz 14-14-14-56-177ns-BGSD = 125.07fps
> 3200MHz 12-12-12-54-140ns-BGSD = 127.07fps
> 
> These are with R7 clocked at 3.575GHz.
> 
> Those are five run averages, since the score varies slightly between the runs.
> 3DMark SD CT isn't the best benchmark to evaluate the real world memory performance, however it is quite decent and can be run very quickly.


I found 3DM SD was great to use







, I had seen your post about it before so used it







.

Table of data in this post. UEFI 9943 3.8GHz with 2400MHz vs 2800MHz vs 3200MHz all using your timings







.

I have Hitman I will also try that, did you use in game benchmark? and is that latest edition of game (I don't have that one







).


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Half of the 3DMark Sky Diver Combined Test score comes from the physics score. The physics engine used in 3DMark is Bullet, which is extremely sensitive to latency.
> ...
> 3520MHz 14-14-14-56-177ns-BGSD = 125.07fps
> 3200MHz 12-12-12-54-140ns-BGSD = 127.07fps


This seems to suggest that memory timings still have an impact over data fabric latency. I do wonder, though, why it is so hard to measure this with the memory latency tools at hand?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Phy (DRAM) micro-controller unit.


This sounds like hardware, but then you used it in a context as if it was software/BIOS stuff?! What is it exactly?


----------



## gupsterg

We get microcode updates for CPU? so the AGESA contain FW for IMC, SMU FW has also been updating.

HWiNFO when opened without ticking Sensors/Summary, on Motherboard page shows AGESA, CPU page has Mircocode and SMU FW versions, I wonder if IMC/PMU FW has a version number and if so can it be shown?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> This sounds like hardware, but then you used it in a context as if it was software/BIOS stuff?! What is it exactly?


Advanced micro-controllers tend to have firmwares, to adjust the operating parameters.
Bioses are built around AGESA, which contains all the mission code for the platform but also firmwares for the separate micro-controllers (PSP, PMU, SMU) and the microcode for the CPU.


----------



## Timur Born

This makes sense. So you mean that the PMU firmware inside 1401 messed up the PMU (compared to earlier ones) as far as your tight timings are concerned?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> This makes sense. So you mean that the PMU firmware inside 1401 messed up the PMU (compared to earlier ones) as far as your tight timings are concerned?


Didn't mess up it in that sense, but the changes made to the firmware are the reason for the seen behavior.


----------



## mackanz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Half of the 3DMark Sky Diver Combined Test score comes from the physics score. The physics engine used in 3DMark is Bullet, which is extremely sensitive to latency.
> 
> 3200MHz 14-14-14-75-350ns-BGSE = 116.85fps
> 3200MHz 14-14-14-75-350ns-BGSD = 119.51fps
> 3520MHz 14-14-14-56-177ns-BGSD = 125.07fps
> 3200MHz 12-12-12-54-140ns-BGSD = 127.07fps
> 
> These are with R7 clocked at 3.575GHz.
> 
> Those are five run averages, since the score varies slightly between the runs.
> 3DMark SD CT isn't the best benchmark to evaluate the real world memory performance, however it is quite decent and can be run very quickly.


Here is the difference between two different settings at the same ram speed. One is cl14 and tighter timings and the other is cl12 with Stilt's timings.
Good and quick benchmark. I only use the physics part in custom.



One annoying thing is bankgroupswap who revert to enabled with a failed training.


----------



## BoMbY

Interesting note: Can post now @3066 MHz with 13-13-13-30 timings on 2x16 GB Samsung B-Die with ProcODT 68.6 using BIOS 1401.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Interesting note: Can post now @3066 MHz with 13-13-13-30 timings on 2x16 GB Samsung B-Die with ProcODT 68.6 using BIOS 1401.


14-13-13-13-30?


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> 14-13-13-13-30?


13-13-13-13-30 does post. I'm checking this for stability right now, though:



Edit: Just passed 100% on 8x 2560 MB HCI Memtest.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Those who are able to train the memory at high speeds (>=3466MHz), but are unable to stabilize it due to signaling issues, I suggest that you try decreasing the _"Command & Address"_ related drive currents (increasing the resistance).
> 
> AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > DDR4 Common Options > CAD Bus Configuration > CAD Bus Drive Strength User Controls:
> 
> Clock Drive Strength = 30.0Ohm
> Address / Command Drive Strength = 30.0Ohm
> CS / ODT Drive Strength = 30.0Ohm
> CKE Drive Strength = 30.0Ohm
> 
> 24.0Ohm is the default value for all of them, at >=2666MHz MEMCLK (regardless of the DRAM configuration).
> 
> These values are not very sensitive so anything up to 60Ohms should allow you to train the memory.
> 
> At default settings (24.0Ohms) anything above 3466MHz was unstable due to signaling issues (only B2 DIMM slot was able to run 3600MHz stable).




Deffo helps







before pc would reboot pass 400%


----------



## Plissken

I've read somewhere that if you want to use the on-board ESS DAC and the opamp you have to connect the speakers or heaphones in the front panel audio (HD Audio case cable connected to the motherboard) and NOT in the rear audio ports of the motherboard. Otherwise doing so you will only use the S1220 codec. Is it true?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Half of the 3DMark Sky Diver Combined Test score comes from the physics score. The physics engine used in 3DMark is Bullet, which is extremely sensitive to latency.
> 
> 3200MHz 14-14-14-75-350ns-BGSE = 116.85fps
> 3200MHz 14-14-14-75-350ns-BGSD = 119.51fps
> 3520MHz 14-14-14-56-177ns-BGSD = 125.07fps
> 3200MHz 12-12-12-54-140ns-BGSD = 127.07fps
> 
> These are with R7 clocked at 3.575GHz.
> 
> Those are five run averages, since the score varies slightly between the runs.
> 3DMark SD CT isn't the best benchmark to evaluate the real world memory performance, however it is quite decent and can be run very quickly.


Yeah, the combined score will vary a bit depending on whether the OS has been shaved and what services are or are not loaded. I honestly can't consider skydiver CT a memory benchmark. IDK maybe for latency, but certainly no one is using this competitively (lol - maybe worth giving it a thought tho if it holds up







0
Anyway, again thanks for helping those of us clueless regarding AMDs twist on RAM.

3DMark_Technical_Guide.pdf 3859k .pdf file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> Here is the difference between two different settings at the same ram speed. One is cl14 and tighter timings and the other is cl12 with Stilt's timings.
> Good and quick benchmark. I only use the physics part in custom.
> 
> 
> 
> One annoying thing is bankgroupswap who revert to enabled with a failed training.


that difference is within run variance with a standard OS install.


----------



## gupsterg

@lordzed83

I couldn't see what RAM MHz/Timings you're on please share







.

@finalheaven @The Stilt

So far on UEFI 1401 using 3.8 GHz/3333MHz with your timings Roger, but the tweak to tRAS, tRC, tFAW and tRFC as stated before, determined on UEFI 9943. Has passed HCI Memtest ~1200%/~3hrs, so far. I will post final screenie when done







.

Also ~40hrs [email protected] on CPU/GPU, IBT AVX custom 13312MB 2x 5 loops and Y-Cruncher, have been AOK with same setup on 1401.

I already have 9943 vs 1401 same setup 3x SuperPi plus AIDA64 and they were within run to run variance. Will also do 3x 3DM SD







.


----------



## BoMbY

So far so good with ProcODT 68.6 and 1.35v:


----------



## badhairguy

I haven't really seen this addressed by anyone else, but what's with the lower benchmark scores? I'm able to run a higher stable overclock on my memory (3333 vs 3156) but I score considerably less in every benchmark I've ran. I've stated before that I think we are trading raw performance for stability, does anyone have an explanation for why?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> I haven't really seen this addressed by anyone else, but what's with the lower benchmark scores? I'm able to run a higher stable overclock on my memory (3333 vs 3156) but I score considerably less in every benchmark I've ran. I've stated before that I think we are trading raw performance for stability, does anyone have an explanation for why?


Hello

As has been previously stated performance is being traded for frequency. Hopefully this will demonstrate the capabilities of this platform and users will move forward with realistic expectations regarding memory speed and timings. For most the sweet spot is between 2933MHz and 3200MHz with the timings tightened down.


----------



## MuddyPaws

so with all this new info is Ryzen/memory timings ever going to be stable, or is that a thread ripper job.


----------



## MuddyPaws

i feel like we been conned like really conned . i am sat here for months waiting on progress and all we get is broken ****. i want to buy 4000mhz ram and at £370 its no joke. show me some light









please dont tell me i need a threaqd ripper to run 4000mhz ram.

thread ripper = money ripper to me if thats the case


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> i feel like we been conned like really conned . i am sat here for months waiting on progress and all we get is broken ****. i want to buy 4000mhz ram and at £370 its no joke. show me some light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please dont tell me i need a threaqd ripper to run 4000mhz ram.
> 
> thread ripper = money ripper to me if thats the case


Hello

Blaming the platform for the failure of being able to run 4000MHz memory speed I think is misplaced. This goes back to what I wrote above about realistic expectations.


----------



## gupsterg

@MuddyPaws

I think a little bit being taken out of context mate.

3200MHz tuned ie C12 maybe out of the grasp of some RAM kits. Also the voltage is on higher side which some may not wanna use, 1.45 to 1.5V is what The Stilt stated.

Then from what I have grasped it is the PMU FW in UEFI 1401 which is a bit "slack" vs 9943, where we may achieve better RAM MHz but not as stable tight timings. So could all change on next release.

Then calculate the % delta of FPS of ~3500MHz C14 3DM SD result shared by The Stilt vs 3200MHz C12. It's ~1.6%. So for someone who can't get 3200MHz C12, if they gain ~3500MHz C14 they are AOK.

Currently what I ran on UEFI 9943 is stable on UEFI 1401. 3333MHz C14 1T tightened as much VDIMM of 1.375V allowed plus reasonable SOC 1.05V. So far benches I've compared I'm there on performance IMO.

Rig still running HCI Memtest, will soon update my table of results in my thread.

It seems we have some "real tech hypercondriac" amongst us which at some new thing implode into "ahhh the world is ending.... ". Each time AMD FW change behaviour or Asus or another vendor brings out a new AM4 board







.

So keep calm, ride the wave, we didn't sell body parts to be on say 8C/16T vs an Intel platform. Last time I checked even X99 peeps have moans about their platform, etc, etc.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Blaming the platform for the failure of being able to run 4000MHz memory speed I think is misplaced. This goes back to what I wrote above about realistic expectations.


maybe so but I think this platform is not fit for use yet, and god help those who have no understanding. this isn't fun anymore it needs a fix now.

this is nothing less than rushing for the cash sorry, and i didnt blame the platform i was saying to little to late


----------



## Jpmboy

By any measure, the memory performance is pretty good regardless of the frequency running. Not quite the "wow" factor of a 7700K with 4000 ram, but the benchmarks don't lie. AMD accomplished what it wanted to, more cores for less money.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> By any measure, the memory performance is pretty good regardless of the frequency running. Not quite the "wow" factor of a 7700K with 4000 ram, but the benchmarks don't lie. AMD accomplished what it wanted to, more cores for less money.


and it should of had a manual the thickness of two bibles, it needs prayers, Amen


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> maybe so but I think this platform is not fit for use yet, and god help those who have no understanding. this isn't fun anymore it needs a fix now.
> 
> this is nothing less than rushing for the cash sorry, and i didnt blame the platform i was saying to little to late


As i see it we are THERE it wont get much better than it is.

Besides that what would be point of running 4000cl18 or 19 if its slower than 3600cl16 or 3200cl12??

Basically once You pass 3333 on ddrs its full on random. All depends how lucky one was with ram kit and cpu.

And this is reason i'm not aiming for 10x ibt max pass. As long as it does not crash when rendering for 12 hours and gaming ITS GOOD 2 GO fir ME


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> As i see it we are THERE it wont get much better than it is.
> 
> Besides that what would be point of running 4000cl18 or 19 if its slower than 3600cl16 or 3200cl12??
> 
> Basically once You pass 3333 on ddrs its full on random. All depends how lucky one was with ram kit and cpu.
> 
> And this is reason i'm not aiming for 10x ibt max pass. As long as it does not crash when rendering for 12 hours and gaming ITS GOOD 2 GO fir ME


I just don't like giving up my money for something that's works substandard for what they advertise. I am also ocd and every thing has to work well,, just work great. I am happy with the set up I have but not the performance


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> By any measure, the memory performance is pretty good regardless of the frequency running. Not quite the "wow" factor of a 7700K with 4000 ram, but the benchmarks don't lie. AMD accomplished what it wanted to, more cores for less money.


Or X299 with quad channel 4000MHz +







. AMD did hit a home run though. Most of the systems sold will never be reconfigured by the user. So the end result is seen as a comparable system to Intel at a substantial lower cost. The deficiencies of the platform come about when purchased by enthusiasts. To this group the platform was marketed as the Intel killer and in many respects is not true if cost is of no issue. The old adage of "you get what you pay for" applies perfectly here. One needs to recognize what their particular CPU/memory combination is capable of and work within those confines to maximize system performance.


----------



## gupsterg

I have has 0 profiles determined on one UEFI not work on another.

I have ran my rig days and days without giving it a breather.

I have ran god knows how many iterations of IBT AVX, etc etc. The chips keep going and show:-

i) no degradation for OC/volts used.
ii) improvement/flexibility of MHz, etc with firmware progression.

Performance is there in line with my expectations and several cases above my expectations.

I for one am happy as a sandboy with my R7+C6H.

There is only one option I would like in UEFI. And Elmor would know







. The ability to change SIO mode to 2







.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Or X299 with quad channel 4000MHz +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . AMD did hit a home run though. Most of the systems sold will never be reconfigured by the user. So the end result is seen as a comparable system to Intel at a substantial lower cost. The deficiencies of the platform come about when purchased by enthusiasts. To this group the platform was marketed as the Intel killer and in many respects is not true if cost is of no issue. The old adage of "you get what you pay for" applies perfectly here. One needs to recognize what their particular CPU/memory combination is capable of and work within those confines to maximize system performance.


very well said and I agree. see I don't gamble and I was never told this is a gamble. when I buy I expect what they tell as gospel not light lies.


----------



## MuddyPaws

don't get me wrong I love Asus and amd my last build was a pain to clock but it got there. I just think amd forget a few details on launch


----------



## cookiedent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> maybe so but I think this platform is not fit for use yet, and god help those who have no understanding. this isn't fun anymore it needs a fix now.
> 
> this is nothing less than rushing for the cash sorry, and i didnt blame the platform i was saying to little to late


100%









and now, over 3 month after the Lauch, the Plattform didn´t come over the Beta State.
And for me, the new AGESA BIOS bring more Problems as the older ones, and it feels that the Plattform is going back to his Alpha State.

My whishes are not so great, I will only that my Hynix/Micron RAM can reach his 3000 MHz (or 3200 how in my old Intel x99 System) and that this awfull cold start bug disappears.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> very well said and I agree. see I don't gamble and I was never told this is a gamble. when I buy I expect what they tell as gospel not light lies.


Hello

At launch memory speed was never quoted as a strong point compared to what Intel platforms were obtaining. In fact the highest expected memory speed listed was 3200MHz and that was confined to a particular configuration. So even at this point in time most users are seeing speeds as stated at launch.


----------



## gupsterg

@MuddyPaws

AMD offical info was 2666MHz 1DPM SR and still is.



A mobo advertising it's OC ability is always a bone of contention on:-

i) firmware being "right".
ii) HW sample used in context of OC ability.

No where have I seen AMD market the CPU as huge overclocker. AMD cleverly marketed/showcased vs xyz Intel CPU on comparable performance/price.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Or X299 with quad channel 4000MHz +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *AMD did hit a home run though.* Most of the systems sold will never be reconfigured by the user. So the end result is seen as a comparable system to Intel at a substantial lower cost. The deficiencies of the platform come about when purchased by enthusiasts. To this group the platform was marketed as the Intel killer and in many respects is not true if cost is of no issue. The old adage of "you get what you pay for" applies perfectly here. One needs to recognize what their particular CPU/memory combination is capable of and work within those confines to maximize system performance.


That they did.
lol - quad channel 4000!


----------



## malitze

I've settled for 3333 with (almost) Stilts timings, except for tRCD at 15 instead of 14 cycles, which I seem to need for it get at least 1h GSAT stable. Latency is around 65-66ns according to SIV.


----------



## Kriant

After discovering that I wasn't prime stable, had to do some tweaks. Now, 12+ hours of prime passable. I want to try to get to 4ghz now, though I'm not sure I'll be able to.
Current Vcore is 1.39325 + LLC2


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> I've settled for 3333 with (almost) Stilts timings, except for tRCD at 15 instead of 14 cycles, which I seem to need for it get at least 1h GSAT stable. Latency is around 65-66ns according to SIV.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sweet







, what VDIMM are you using?

I'm 1.375V, now reached ~6hrs HCI pass but not as tight as your setup on 3333MHz.


----------



## quakeguy

I need some help on selecting a 32GB kit @ 3200 MHZ

I noticed the official QVL doesn't have any 32GB kits besides the non-existent Flare X's

Which of the following should I go for??


32GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3200 RAM Kit (4x 8GB)
16-18-18-38-2N
P/N: F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR
32GB (2x 16GB) Vengeance LPX Series DDR4-3200 MHz Kit, Black ( 2x 16 GB)
16-18-18-36
P/N: CMK32GX4M2B3200C16
32GB (2 x 16GB) Corsair VENGEANCE LED DDR4-3200 Memory (2x 16GB)
16-18-18-36
P/N: CMU32GX4M2C3200C16

EDIT

G.Skill Trident Z 32GB DDR4-3200 (2x 16GB)
16-16-16-36-2N
P/N: F4-3200C16D-32GTZ


----------



## kivikas14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeguy*
> 
> I need some help on selecting a 32GB kit @ 3200 MHZ
> 
> I noticed the official QVL doesn't have any 32GB kits besides the non-existent Flare X's
> 
> Which of the following should I go for??
> 
> 
> 32GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3200 RAM Kit (4x 8GB)
> P/N: F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR
> 32GB (2x 16GB) Vengeance LPX Series DDR4-3200 MHz Kit, Black
> P/N: CMK8GX4M2B3200C16R
> 32GB (2 x 16GB) Corsair VENGEANCE LED DDR4-3200 Memory
> P/N: CMU32GX4M2C3200C16


Currently running BIOS 1401. I have the CMU32GX4M2C3200C16 with samsung chips and those bastards won´t go stable over 2933MHz for me. 3066 and 3200 will give prime95 errors.







Don´t know about other RAM kits.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeguy*
> 
> I need some help on selecting a 32GB kit @ 3200 MHZ
> 
> I noticed the official QVL doesn't have any 32GB kits besides the non-existent Flare X's
> 
> Which of the following should I go for??
> 
> 
> 32GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3200 RAM Kit (4x 8GB)
> P/N: F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR
> 32GB (2x 16GB) Vengeance LPX Series DDR4-3200 MHz Kit, Black ( 2x 16 GB)
> P/N: CMK8GX4M2B3200C16R
> 32GB (2 x 16GB) Corsair VENGEANCE LED DDR4-3200 Memory (2x 16GB)
> P/N: CMU32GX4M2C3200C16


G.skill 3200 c14 is a winner


----------



## quakeguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> G.skill 3200 c14 is a winner


Hmm the ones at my store seem to be CL16?

16-18-18-38-2N

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX65185

Still go with it?


----------



## Karagra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> I just don't like giving up my money for something that's works substandard for what they advertise. I am also ocd and every thing has to work well,, just work great. I am happy with the set up I have but not the performance


All That cooling and no GPU Block


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , what VDIMM are you using?
> 
> I'm 1.375V, now reached ~6hrs HCI pass but not as tight as your setup on 3333MHz.


Currently set at 1.385 in BIOS, although I did not try going lower yet, maybe there would be some headroom. The sweet spot seems to be around 1.38. With higher voltages above ~1.42 stability gets worse for me.


----------



## DonDogma

Hey sorry 4 question but i cant find the 9943 beta bios anywhere. Where i can get it?


----------



## Clukos

trfc at 260 (150ns) 2 hours of GSAT pass:


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Currently set at 1.385 in BIOS, although I did not try going lower yet, maybe there would be some headroom. The sweet spot seems to be around 1.38. With higher voltages above ~1.42 stability gets worse for me.


+rep, thanks







.

1.4V I have only used to see if I can gain 3600MHz stable with C16 2T GD PD BGS off tRFC 560 rest auto. And no luck







.

~3500MHz has been max stable tested for my HW with VDIMM 1.375V rest same setup as 3600MHz.

Above was UEFI 9943 where we did not have the CAD bus tweak ability. Yet to try that on UEFI 1401.

I will soon be stopping HCI Memtest. 0 errors in ~7hrs, UEFI 1401 using 3333MHz tweak'd as determined on UEFI 9943, 1.375V/1.05V.

I sorta want 3466MHz with low timings with less than/equal to 1.4V, which isn't gonna happen I reckon with my HW. Perhaps yet on current FW







.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeguy*
> 
> Hmm the ones at my store seem to be CL16?
> 
> 16-18-18-38-2N
> 
> http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX65185
> 
> Still go with it?


No! Those are other chips on the sticks.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> All That cooling and no GPU Block


don't need one open case with low temps, also I have not seen an Asus gtx 1060 yet.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Currently set at 1.385 in BIOS, although I did not try going lower yet, maybe there would be some headroom. The sweet spot seems to be around 1.38. With higher voltages above ~1.42 stability gets worse for me.


Yes, this seems to be a sweet spot. I once tested the Ripjaws, Flare X and TridentZ with some tight timings (forgot which) on an older BIOS version. 1.38 V was where Ripjaws and Flare X would stay black and TridentZ would POST but fail boot. 1.39 V was where all three of them would boot successfully.

I can also confirm that stability can get worse with higher voltage. I did not try to pin down the exact voltage, though, only that at 1.6 V my dimms are very unstable compared to 1.4 V.


----------



## gupsterg

+rep,







.

Yes I recall that post of yours. So far never gone heavy hand on VDIMM.

I'd like to think I'm going for a real balanced 24/7 OC on MHz/Timings/volts/etc with high stability. As my rig can be on for lengthy periods, I have varied uses and as much as I like using an OC 24/7, stability has to be paramount in its execution.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> I just don't like giving up my money for something that's works substandard for what they advertise. I am also ocd and every thing has to work well,, just work great. I am happy with the set up I have but not the performance


Well what can I say ??
I 'upgraded' from 5820k to 1700x. Spend around 1000 pounds for ALMOST NO GAIN







Dont think anyone here can beat this upgrade


----------



## quakeguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> No! Those are other chips on the sticks.


Sorry what do you mean by "other chips on the sticks"

I've narrowed it down to these two kits

32GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3200 RAM Kit (4x 8GB) P/N: F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR

32GB (2x 16GB) Vengeance LPX Series DDR4-3200 MHz Kit, Black (2x 16GB) P/N: CMK32GX4M2B3200C16

Which one do you think has the best chance at hitting 3200mhz down the road?

Both are CL 16


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samaelestevez*
> 
> I want share my experience with this setting. I followed your advice and found that increasing this resistances made it more unstable, however, lowering them to 20ohms made my F4-3200c14d-32 2x16gb finally stable at rated speeds!
> 
> Thank you very much for pointing out this! I'm in debt.


Thank you for bringing this up. I've got the same kit of RAM (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ) 2x16GB Sammy B-Die sticks. I'll check this out and report back, as I'm still unable to set my RAM at 3200MHz no matter the configuration I used. I'm quite sure it's my CPU IMC fault having reached this point









OK, this new 1401 is the first one that doesn't require restarting the machine to see the mobo RGB lit. It just works every time I switch my PC on. It may not be a big deal considering other issues the platform still has, but there's definitely progress in that regard.

PS: I don't know what's going on, maybe it is related to my config and firmware 1401, but AIDA memory stress test has stopped working for me. The program just kind of freezes. I'm testing RAM stability with TPU and HCI Memtest and so far so good, so go figure


----------



## gupsterg

@quakeguy

What peeps are saying is look for these:-

https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-32gtz

https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14q-32gtz

CL14 will be better binned IC than CL16 IMO for tweak ability.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Well what can I say ??
> I 'upgraded' from 5820k to 1700x. Spend around 1000 pounds for ALMOST NO GAIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont think anyone here can beat this upgrade


lol I feel better now spent £2000 here but it's only paper hehehehe


----------



## lordzed83

@gupsterg


Only since my DDR's are binned for High speed not low latency from what Team Group informed me when I asked. Thats why one module drops errors every now and then on CL14 thats why messing around with CL [email protected]

@MuddyPaws i only upgraded cause **** Intel and their ******* TIM in CPUs !!!! New Extreme series need delid well **** that not spending 650 quid on cpu just to throw warranty out day one...


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> 
> Only since my DDR's are binned for High speed not low latency from what Team Group informed me when I asked. Thats why one module drops errors every now and then on CL14 thats why messing around with CL [email protected]
> 
> @MuddyPaws i only upgraded cause **** Intel and their ******* TIM in CPUs !!!! New Extreme series need delid well **** that not spending 650 quid on cpu just to throw warranty out day one...


so true, and de lidding should not be practiced at all by everyday users. but hey its exciting at best.


----------



## spacemonkey99

Finally got this memory kit to 3200. Corsair 2x8. CMK16GX4M2B3200C16

first time I've had this memory at its rated speed since I ditched the Kaby Lake

If it helps anyone I used the 1401 BIOS

DOCP Standard with memory speed at 3200Mhz
Proc_ODT 80 ohm
Geardown Disabled.

I have changed no other memory settings


----------



## gupsterg

@lordzed83

Ahh, OK







.

Well on another note seems like either the excessive temps today contributed to errors seen in HCI Memtest or it's the firmware







.

Room ambient was ~25°C at start, at end ~30°C. 6 errors ~7hrs in







. The temps I've seen on RAM are the highest since being on this setup







. And it has passed on UEFI 9433 2x ~7hrs in past.



Below is setup used, as determined on UEFI 9943 but tested above UEFI 1401.

Tweak_1_3.8_3333_C14ST_setting.txt 19k .txt file


Only relevant setting missing in txt is BankGroupSwap: [Disabled]

I may tonight leave rig on an overnight run as then will hopefully know if it's temps or FW difference and repeat another time.


----------



## 1usmus

Bios 1401 , G.Skill F4-3000c14D-32GTZR work only 3200 with proc 80

3200.jpg 458k .jpg file

Why do not I get any more overclock ?
I try 104.2 bclk - not work , try procODT 96 - not work, VRAM - 1.46 + soc 1.2 - not work...
Pls help guys


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> I can no longer get them stable either on the new PMU used in 1401 bios.
> xSC and xSCL timings need to be raised significanly to stabilize it on the new PMU.
> Useless, like I already said as these timings are pretty much the most critical ones for the performance.


Mine has been fine with those subtimings but I had to raise SoC voltage to 1.175 and tRAS was at 34. DRAM voltage is 1.38. My system seems a bit temperamental when it comes to SoC voltage, I never really know what's going on with it or if it's even the problem or just a coincidence. My soc voltage readings are always at least 50mV less than what I specify, though. I did an hour of AIDA cache/memory stress testing + realbench for 30 mins and played Overwatch for about 3 hours last night without problems.

I changed the CAD drive strengths to 30 ohms and now I'm trying these. Went through an hour of BF1 without any issues but haven't done anything else yet:


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> trfc at 260 (150ns) 2 hours of GSAT pass:


What is your SOC and DDR volts?


----------



## chakku

You can't get 4000MHz DDR4 on X99 but it's only a problem when AM4 can't do it apparently and it's an unfinished platform as a result..

What a joke to even say something so ******* stupid.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> What is your SOC and DDR volts?


1.125 soc and 1.4 vdimm


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *samaelestevez*
> 
> I want share my experience with this setting. I followed your advice and found that increasing this resistances made it more unstable, however, lowering them to 20ohms made my F4-3200c14d-32 2x16gb finally stable at rated speeds!
> 
> Thank you very much for pointing out this! I'm in debt.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for bringing this up. I've got the same kit of RAM (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ) 2x16GB Sammy B-Die sticks. I'll check this out and report back, as I'm still unable to set my RAM at 3200MHz no matter the configuration I used. I'm quite sure it's my CPU IMC fault having reached this point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, this new 1401 is the first one that doesn't require restarting the machine to see the mobo RGB lit. It just works every time I switch my PC on. It may not be a big deal considering other issues the platform still has, but there's definitely progress in that regard.
> 
> PS: I don't know what's going on, maybe it is related to my config and firmware 1401, but AIDA memory stress test has stopped working for me. The program just kind of freezes. I'm testing RAM stability with TPU and HCI Memtest and so far so good, so go figure
Click to expand...

Are you running 1T or 2T for command timing?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @lordzed83
> 
> Ahh, OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Well on another note seems like either the excessive temps today contributed to errors seen in HCI Memtest or it's the firmware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Room ambient was ~25°C at start, at end ~30°C. 6 errors ~7hrs in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The temps I've seen on RAM are the highest since being on this setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And it has passed on UEFI 9433 2x ~7hrs in past.
> 
> 
> 
> Below is setup used, as determined on UEFI 9943 but tested above UEFI 1401.
> 
> Tweak_1_3.8_3333_C14ST_setting.txt 19k .txt file
> 
> 
> Only relevant setting missing in txt is BankGroupSwap: [Disabled]
> 
> I may tonight leave rig on an overnight run as then will hopefully know if it's temps or FW difference and repeat another time.


Same crashed ibt today cant pass


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> IIRC you had issue with those timings at 3466MHz even on UEFI 994x?
> 
> I slackened tRAS from 28 to 34, tRC from 54 to 60, tFAW 36 to 39, tRFC 333 to 373. That allowed me to pass ~7hrs HCI Memtest repeatedly, on UEFI 9943 @ 3333MHz, 1.375V DDR 1.05V SOC set in UEFI. I have never used them at higher MEMCLK yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Once I went to UEFI 1401 I used the same setup, like said before I did ~40hrs plus [email protected] no issues, 5x IBT AVX custom 13312MB, 3x SuperPi, some 3DM runs, gaming. As I was unaware the PMU FW has changed plus as all testing so far was good I never ran a memory stability test.
> 
> After reading The Stilt's posts yesterday I will be doing that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Table of data in this post. UEFI 9943 3.8GHz with 2400MHz vs 2800MHz vs 3200MHz all using your timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


K, I'll be testing the Stilt's timings but with increasing the timings similar to yours. I first did tRAS to 34. It was weird because it passed 1 hour of GSAT, but it BSOD. So now I'm testing with tRC to 60 as well.

Are you going to update your table of data with your 3333 memory settings? I am curious whether it will still show improvements or is 3200 really about the limit?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I have has 0 profiles determined on one UEFI not work on another.
> 
> I have ran my rig days and days without giving it a breather.
> 
> I have ran god knows how many iterations of IBT AVX, etc etc. The chips keep going and show:-
> 
> i) no degradation for OC/volts used.
> ii) improvement/flexibility of MHz, etc with firmware progression.
> 
> Performance is there in line with my expectations and several cases above my expectations.
> 
> I for one am happy as a sandboy with my R7+C6H.
> 
> There is only one option I would like in UEFI. And Elmor would know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The ability to change SIO mode to 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Every Power User is Happy with ZEN build -> especially 4GHz at ~1.4v and less than 60 deg.cels. (I have max 56deg. in Winter time i will have 49deg lol)
Yes







Progress on new UEFI BIOS is here also.

Was 2800MHz CL14-14 1T
Now 2940MHz CL14-15 1T (with Silt OHMs Tweak i can have CL14 + BankGroupSwap: [Auto] )

Its really fast, in everything -> Gaming to computing and finally on daily use









3 configs:
Max 1.417v 4.04GHz
P-State 4.016GHz and Main one 3.96GHz 1.35v









==
What is *SIO*: "The ability to change SIO mode to 2"


----------



## samaelestevez

I'm running :

1.375 VDiMM
3200mhz divider
100mhz bclk
ProcODT 80ohm
Command Rate: 1T
Downgear Disabled
And all the new CAD resistances at 20ohm.

I will make a text file of the BIOS settings and post it as soon as I'm donde testing memory stability. ;-)

So far it has been running memtest for almost 4 hours no errors so far (knock on wood).


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @lordzed83
> 
> Ahh, OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Well on another note seems like either the excessive temps today contributed to errors seen in HCI Memtest or it's the firmware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Room ambient was ~25°C at start, at end ~30°C. 6 errors ~7hrs in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The temps I've seen on RAM are the highest since being on this setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And it has passed on UEFI 9433 2x ~7hrs in past.
> 
> 
> 
> Below is setup used, as determined on UEFI 9943 but tested above UEFI 1401.
> 
> Tweak_1_3.8_3333_C14ST_setting.txt 19k .txt file
> 
> 
> Only relevant setting missing in txt is BankGroupSwap: [Disabled]
> 
> I may tonight leave rig on an overnight run as then will hopefully know if it's temps or FW difference and repeat another time.


Potentially a mixture of both, but the end result is the system currently isn't stable if the change in temperature is producing instability. Normally a sign that the system is being pushed too far for the applied settings. Temperature directly affects impedance and therefore how the memory trains at POST


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Same crashed ibt today cant pass


I reckon mine was down to the unusually high daytime temps of UK today, good for some aspects of life and not so for some







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> K, I'll be testing the Stilt's timings but with increasing the timings similar to yours. I first did tRAS to 34. It was weird because it passed 1 hour of GSAT, but it BSOD. So now I'm testing with tRC to 60 as well.
> 
> Are you going to update your table of data with your 3333 memory settings? I am curious whether it will still show improvements or is 3200 really about the limit?


The table will have 3333MHz with exactly The Stilt's timings setup







, as used for 2400MHz, 2800MHz and 3200MHz. I have the data already not looked at it







. I just opted to give a bit extra VDIMM, for testing, but even with lower (1.375V) past testing was 1 error in 1 instance of 16 of HCI Memtest after a lengthy while which some may even not test up to







. All that data is UEFI 9943, so then I will do some comparison between it and 1401 setup the same







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> Every Power User is Happy with ZEN build -> especially 4GHz at ~1.4v and less than 60 deg.cels. (I have max 56deg. in Winter time i will have 49deg lol)
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progress on new UEFI BIOS is here also.
> 
> Was 2800MHz CL14-14 1T
> Now 2940MHz CL14-15 1T (with Silt OHMs Tweak i can have CL14 + BankGroupSwap: [Auto] )
> 
> Its really fast, in everything -> Gaming to computing and finally on daily use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 configs:
> Max 1.417v 4.04GHz
> P-State 4.016GHz and Main one 3.96GHz 1.35v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ==
> What is *SIO*: "The ability to change SIO mode to 2"


Yeah I







'ing Ryzen







.

SIO Mode 2 changes the Super IO chip reading of CPU temperature sensor in HWiNFO under section Asus Crosshair VI Hero to match tCTL







. The SIO CPU temp is what CPU fan profile in UEFI works on. In SIO Mode 1 the temperature reading with Sense MI Skew: [Disabled] can do what is in answer point 2 by Elmor in this post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Potentially a mixture of both, but the end result is the system currently isn't stable if the change in temperature is producing instability. Normally a sign that the system is being pushed too far for the applied settings. Temperature directly affects impedance and therefore how the memory trains at POST


+rep, thanks for viewpoint







.

Be interesting what it does overnight on same setup, if pass dunno where I go from there. Accept on an excessively hot day rig may need detune or ramp cooling.


----------



## 1usmus

Bios 1401 , G.Skill F4-3000c14D-32GTZR work only 3200 with proc 80
Why do not I get any more overclock ?
I try 104.2 bclk - not work , try procODT 96 - not work, VRAM - 1.46 + soc 1.2 - not work...
Pls help guys...


----------



## quakeguy

I phoned up my store and unfortunately they just don't have any CL14 GSKILL ram .... ( I rather not go online as I have a discount with this shop. Also I am in CANADA. Selection isn't as good and some pricing is bull**** ). Some reviewers on Newegg.com and Amazon.com have said the GSKILL Trident Z RGB have FRIED on them...









*So I'm going with Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4-3200

*From the first page, it seems people have reported at least 2933 and some over 3200 mhz.

I should be fine, right? This should be able to hit 3200 MHz, yeah?


----------



## Kildar

I used these timings on my GSkill F4-3200C14D-16GTZR to get to a 3333.
Same as Maltiz and Stilz, kinda.


----------



## EightCores

Attached is a file of my current settings

I have been able to get Bios 9945 to work my F4-3200C14Q-64GTZSW at 2933Mhz CL14 with no CPU overclocking. I have not hand any luck getting 1401 working as well as the 9945. I have been able to run 2933Mhz for over two hours with Prime 95 (no errors) and keep the temperature at or below 56C. I am keeping my BCLK on Auto (~100.xxx) to avoid problems with my NVMe PRO 960.

Perhaps this can help someone. I wish to go to the next step and get the RAM going at 3200Mhz. If anyone can help me by suggesting what I should add or subtract form my current setting please let me know or if you have a complete list of settings that will get 4 sticks of Samsung b-die 16GB at 3200Mhz CL14 running I would like to try it.

current2933setting_setting.txt 20k .txt file


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Are you running 1T or 2T for command timing?


2T, and Gear Down disabled.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> 
> Only since my DDR's are binned for High speed not low latency from what Team Group informed me when I asked. Thats why one module drops errors every now and then on CL14 thats why messing around with CL [email protected]
> 
> @MuddyPaws i only upgraded cause **** Intel and their ******* TIM in CPUs !!!! New Extreme series need delid well **** that not spending 650 quid on cpu just to throw warranty out day one...


You throw out your warranty as soon as you overclock your cpu.


----------



## Decoman

Q: Does anybody know how the "sense skew" parameter works?

With sense skew on, I used the value of 272 previosuly, but, if I wanted to tweak this value, as an alternative to having this setting to "disabled", how would I do it?

I can imagine that "0" might be wildly wrong.
I can imagine that "100" might be wildly wrong.

:|


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> Q: Does anybody know how the "sense skew" parameter works?
> 
> With sense skew on, I used the value of 272 previosuly, but, if I wanted to tweak this value, as an alternative to having this setting to "disabled", how would I do it?
> 
> I can imagine that "0" might be wildly wrong.
> I can imagine that "100" might be wildly wrong.
> 
> :|


285 is supposed to get rid of the offset, might be wrong though, on x versions i think


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightCores*
> 
> Attached is a file of my current settings
> 
> I have been able to get Bios 9945 to work my F4-3200C14Q-64GTZSW at 2933Mhz CL14 with no CPU overclocking. I have not hand any luck getting 1401 working as well as the 9945. I have been able to run 2933Mhz for over two hours with Prime 95 (no errors) and keep the temperature at or below 56C. I am keeping my BCLK on Auto (~100.xxx) to avoid problems with my NVMe PRO 960.
> 
> Perhaps this can help someone. I wish to go to the next step and get the RAM going at 3200Mhz. If anyone can help me by suggesting what I should add or subtract form my current setting please let me know or if you have a complete list of settings that will get 4 sticks of Samsung b-die 16GB at 3200Mhz CL14 running I would like to try it.
> 
> current2933setting_setting.txt 20k .txt file


I see you haven't touched ProcODT, and I don't think you're going to go anywhere unless you do. You should be able to run that memory at 3200c14 on 9945 if you dig at it long enough.
Check back at this post for my configs for that: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/17000#post_26115400


----------



## EightCores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeguy*
> 
> I phoned up my store and unfortunately they just don't have any CL14 GSKILL ram .... ( I rather not go online as I have a discount with this shop. Also I am in CANADA. Selection isn't as good and some pricing is bull**** ). Some reviewers on Newegg.com and Amazon.com have said the GSKILL Trident Z RGB have FRIED on them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So I'm going with Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4-3200
> 
> *From the first page, it seems people have reported at least 2933 and some over 3200 mhz.
> 
> I should be fine, right? This should be able to hit 3200 MHz, yeah?


As to the chips in F4-3200C14... I recently purchased a set of F4-3200C14Q-64GTZSW -- before I bought them I spoke to G.Skill and they told me that currently they are shipping these sets with Hynix chips though older set hand the Samsung b-die chips. When I got the RAM I checked it out and discovered I was lucky and got Samsung b-die. So be advised.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Are you running 1T or 2T for command timing?
> 
> 
> 
> 2T, and Gear Down disabled.
Click to expand...

OK, those memories are marked with 2T, so in my opinion getting them stable at 2T is the first step.


----------



## Yoizhik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> Q: Does anybody know how the "sense skew" parameter works?
> 
> With sense skew on, I used the value of 272 previosuly, but, if I wanted to tweak this value, as an alternative to having this setting to "disabled", how would I do it?
> 
> I can imagine that "0" might be wildly wrong.
> I can imagine that "100" might be wildly wrong.
> 
> :|


try to type "Auto", i remember like this somehow.


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Bios 1401 , G.Skill F4-3000c14D-32GTZR work only 3200 with proc 80
> 
> 3200.jpg 458k .jpg file
> 
> Why do not I get any more overclock ?
> I try 104.2 bclk - not work , try procODT 96 - not work, VRAM - 1.46 + soc 1.2 - not work...
> Pls help guys


I have the same exact kit, only not RGB. Highest overclock I've got so far is 3333.
3200 multiplier, 103.2 bclk. 1.375v DRAM, SOC 1.15


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samaelestevez*
> 
> I'm running :
> 
> 1.375 VDiMM
> 3200mhz divider
> 100mhz bclk
> ProcODT 80ohm
> Command Rate: 1T
> Downgear Disabled
> And all the new CAD resistances at 20ohm.
> 
> I will make a text file of the BIOS settings and post it as soon as I'm donde testing memory stability. ;-)
> 
> So far it has been running memtest for almost 4 hours no errors so far (knock on wood).


I have the same RAM (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ B-Die) and although it runs fine on 3066 Mhz I have no luck at 3200 regardless of how much I relax the timings. I tried the 20 Ohm tip and it definitely helps, but I still can't get the RAM fully stable.
Can't wait for your settings. Please add your VDDSOC and CLDO_VDDP values to the list. Also do you use D.O.C.P Standard or are you going all manual?

EDIT: just want to add, that ProcODT 96 Ohm works better for me


----------



## elguero

I'm going to ask a question that might sound stupid, but I really don't know.

What's the difference between cpu temp, and cpu package temp?


----------



## MynRich

To update my experiences of BIOS 1401

AMD Ryzen 7 1700
-4GHz w/1.3875v (manaully in BIOS)

(So far) Team Group T-Force Xtreem DDR4 4133c18 @1.4v
-3200 14-14-14-14-28 1T (literally punched in the numbers from The Stilt's chart, passed MemTest 200%, my next step is seeing how much more I can squeeze out)

SoC Voltage
-1.175v (once saw an Asus claim of not to exceed 1.25v SoC)

ProcODT
-53.3 Ohms

I tried a .2v increase on the VTTDDR voltage so its set for .726v but AI Suite III reports only .7194v

After checking AI Suite III's TPM section for default VPPMEM voltage (2.5v) and upped it to 2.75v

lowered VDDP to .855v

DRAM & DRAM Boot Voltage both set to 1.4v

TPM reports DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA is .5v which was "auto" in bios so that's probably a default voltage..

Will also post this to Asus' C6H forum thread about my findings to make it easier on the people working on these BIOS


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacemonkey99*
> 
> Finally got this memory kit to 3200. Corsair 2x8. CMK16GX4M2B3200C16
> 
> first time I've had this memory at its rated speed since I ditched the Kaby Lake
> 
> If it helps anyone I used the 1401 BIOS
> 
> DOCP Standard with memory speed at 3200Mhz
> Proc_ODT 80 ohm
> Geardown Disabled.
> 
> I have changed no other memory settings


could you run taiphoon and give us a screenshot so we know what dies those are(my corsair are rubbish Samsung e dies)


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> could you run taiphoon and give us a screenshot so we know what dies those are(my corsair are rubbish Samsung e dies)


Ive got those and they are Hynix 1Rx8 m-die. At least mine are.


----------



## spacemonkey99

Capture.PNG 194k .PNG file


----------



## spacemonkey99

Capture2.JPG 229k .JPG file


----------



## gupsterg

@The Stilt

Seems to me BankGroupSwapAlt is disabled on [Auto] for me. AIDA64 showed no discernible difference between BGSA Auto, Off and On. GSAT showed Auto has higher MB/s, ~matches Off and they both beat On. MLC again shows same as GSAT. Auto ~matches Off and both beat On.

Raw data in this ZIP. We will see in the AIDA64 BGSA Auto a run where I have L3 Write of 90088MB/s, take that Intel







.

Tweak_1_3.8_3333_C14ST_setting.txt 19k .txt file


Plus AMD CBS:-

i) BankGroupSwap: [Disabled]
ii) PState 0 3.8GHz, Global C-States Control: {Enabled]
iii) CLDO_VDDP tweak

May try 3DM SD with BGSA [Auto] , [Off] and [Enabled].


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Those who are able to train the memory at high speeds (>=3466MHz), but are unable to stabilize it due to signaling issues, I suggest that you try decreasing the _"Command & Address"_ related drive currents (increasing the resistance).
> 
> AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > DDR4 Common Options > CAD Bus Configuration > CAD Bus Drive Strength User Controls:
> 
> Clock Drive Strength = 30.0Ohm
> Address / Command Drive Strength = 30.0Ohm
> CS / ODT Drive Strength = 30.0Ohm
> CKE Drive Strength = 30.0Ohm
> 
> 24.0Ohm is the default value for all of them, at >=2666MHz MEMCLK (regardless of the DRAM configuration).
> 
> These values are not very sensitive so anything up to 60Ohms should allow you to train the memory.
> 
> At default settings (24.0Ohms) anything above 3466MHz was unstable due to signaling issues (only B2 DIMM slot was able to run 3600MHz stable).


I have tried (Corsair CMK32GX4M2B*3000*C15R 2x16 Gb Hynix M - dual channel/dual rank) and this memory only hit 3000 until now (BIOS 1401), I have tried 20, 24, 30 y 40 CAD BUS and only boot to windows with 30 or auto, so that I suppose that it is the default value in BIOS when I used my setup: ProcODT_SM= 96, Dram voltage= 1.40, timing auto or CAS16-16-16-39T1, SOC voltage auto or 1.15v and other settings auto or without influence anyway. I think that it must hit at least 3200, but boot is unstable always.

I would like know, *what more tweaks will can I do for Memory boot at 3200 and stable?* Easy joke: without throwing the memories in the trash or reselling them for better ones, of course.









Thanks.


----------



## finalheaven

Yea, I think I'm going to give up on secondary timings for my ram. Not sure which secondary timings to increase to get it stable. I'll just have to accept 3466 @ 14-14-14-14-34-1T with everything else at default.

At least, I have no cold boot issues and this is rock stable with SOC @ 1.05v and DDR/Boot @ 1.4v. 32GB (4x8gb) for the win.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacemonkey99*
> 
> Capture.PNG 194k .PNG file


So odd, i have the same exact kit, mines a single rank hynix m-die, yours is dual rank e-die samsung haha. No wonder they can't get the same settings to work for the same exact ram. They are TOTALLY different.


----------



## spacemonkey99

I realize it's more luck than anything I got to 3200Mhz. Lots of information here way above my head!


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> I have the same RAM (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ B-Die) and although it runs fine on 3066 Mhz I have no luck at 3200 regardless of how much I relax the timings. I tried the 20 Ohm tip and it definitely helps, but I still can't get the RAM fully stable.
> Can't wait for your settings. Please add your VDDSOC and CLDO_VDDP values to the list. Also do you use D.O.C.P Standard or are you going all manual?
> 
> EDIT: just want to add, that ProcODT 96 Ohm works better for me


There are a few of us around here with the same kit and headaches









In my case it's stable at *3066MHz* using:
*D.O.C.P. Standard*
*Latencies: 14, 14, 14, 14, 34, 48*
*Cmd2T: 2T*
*Gear Down Enable: Disabled*
*ProcODT_SM: 96*
*CPU SOC Voltage: 1.15* (still fine tuning it)
*DRAM Voltage: 1.36*
*DRAM VBoot Voltage: 1.40*

*CLDO_VDDP: 900* (still trying to figure out if another value may be better for my system, but at least I have no cold boot issues anymore at 3066MHz).

Regarding what The Stilt said about these values:

*Clock Drive Strength*
*Address / Command Drive Strength*
*CS / ODT Drive Strength*
*CKE Drive Strength*

In my case it also happens that the higher those values, the more inestable my system gets. *20* seems more stable, but it's not enough to get 3200MHz stable for me


----------



## spacemonkey99

Well ran Aida64 for a few hours last night with the 3200 stable...now it's not ugh. just will stick with 2933!


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> In any case, I am glad that I am done with this nightmare of 3 months beta testing this system. Now I can use it. But I am not thrilled, sure my memory is ok, but for $500 kit it should be, though no way it will work at 3600mhz. The cpu is kinda a dud at 3.95ghz, but I guess it will have to do. But I still really am upset with the 6-60 second complete freezes, nothing seems to fix them, but they are not usually there except when stress testing. IBT towards the end of each run it happens every time. Maybe IBT and Ryzen just don't get along.


Just wondering if you ran IBT and Memtest64 in safe mode? I have a Kraken X62 and the software that comes with it is directly responsible for freezes and lockups in my computer during stress testing. While the software would be different with the Corsair, they both are built by the same OEM, Asetek.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Bios 1401 , G.Skill F4-3000c14D-32GTZR work only 3200 with proc 80
> 
> 3200.jpg 458k .jpg file
> 
> Why do not I get any more overclock ?
> I try 104.2 bclk - not work , try procODT 96 - not work, VRAM - 1.46 + soc 1.2 - not work...
> Pls help guys


I don't have that ram, just 2 8gb sticks of B Samsung. Anyways I had that problem with BCLK with 1401 until I did what The Stilt said, you can try:
Quote:


> The Stilt 6/16/17
> 
> Those who are able to train the memory at high speeds (>=3466MHz), but are unable to stabilize it due to signaling issues, I suggest that you try decreasing the "Command & Address" related drive currents (increasing the resistance).
> 
> AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > DDR4 Common Options > CAD Bus Configuration > CAD Bus Drive Strength User Controls:
> 
> Clock Drive Strength = 30.0Ohm
> Address / Command Drive Strength = 30.0Ohm
> CS / ODT Drive Strength = 30.0Ohm
> CKE Drive Strength = 30.0Ohm
> 
> 24.0Ohm is the default value for all of them, at >=2666MHz MEMCLK (regardless of the DRAM configuration).
> 
> These values are not very sensitive so anything up to 60Ohms should allow you to train the memory.
> 
> At default settings (24.0Ohms) anything above 3466MHz was unstable due to signaling issues (only B2 DIMM slot was able to run 3600MHz stable).


I take notes and the above was from that, usually I just cut and past into notes.

Anyways using 30 Ohms I was able to boot up into 3600 setting for the first time ever. I was more interested using BCLK and tight 3333 settings, I was running at 3566 BCLK of 107, I do believe but Aida64 would fail in about 10 min, took those settings up to 40 Ohms and Aida64 didn't crash in over 30 min. Point is on this Bios I could not use BCLK for anything it appeared until I set those settings to 30 Ohms and above.

This may not work for you but the best I can do to help.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So odd, i have the same exact kit, mines a single rank hynix m-die, yours is dual rank e-die samsung haha. No wonder they can't get the same settings to work for the same exact ram. They are TOTALLY different.


that is exactly the same as mine what the hell man









might have to go back to scratch again and have another look....


----------



## tarot

ok
wild shot here
does ANYONE else on the planet own this ram

http://icecat.us/us/p/team-group/txd416g3600hc18adc01/memory-modules-0765441628229-Xtreem+2+x+8GB+DDR4-3600-29834588.html

and if so have you used it with ryzen or does it work on the intel platform....can't decide wether to cut my losses and throw money at known work ram or persist with this.


----------



## bavarianblessed

I've searched through this monster thread and the BIOS (1401) and cannot for the life of me find the BankGroupSwap setting. Where the balls is it?


----------



## XEKong

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzxn1hS7Nq4

Interesting


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Just wondering if you ran IBT and Memtest64 in safe mode? I have a Kraken X62 and the software that comes with it is directly responsible for freezes and lockups in my computer during stress testing. While the software would be different with the Corsair, they both are built by the same OEM, Asetek.


Memtest is fine, it is IBT that crashes (turns off) the computer after 3 runs. But I see your point. I wonder if I set fans at max (since I always run them that way) in Corsair link, and then terminate it and not have it load on startup, if it keeps the fans at full speed, I don't need that software. I really don't care what color my led is, lol. So maybe I'll just do that and see if it gets rid of the freezes and crash under IBT.


----------



## SlayerEru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*
> 
> I've searched through this monster thread and the BIOS (1401) and cannot for the life of me find the BankGroupSwap setting. Where the balls is it?


Its there, you just need to look in one of the DD4 Mapping options.


----------



## Timur Born

@The Stilt How do you get 3200-C12 to POST? Is this a question of settings or a question of using those 3600-C15 dimms?


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> I have tried (Corsair CMK32GX4M2B*3000*C15R 2x16 Gb Hynix M - dual channel/dual rank) and this memory only hit 3000 until now (BIOS 1401), I have tried 20, 24, 30 y 40 CAD BUS and only boot to windows with 30 or auto, so that I suppose that it is the default value in BIOS when I used my setup: ProcODT_SM= 96, Dram voltage= 1.40, timing auto or CAS16-16-16-39T1, SOC voltage auto or 1.15v and other settings auto or without influence anyway. I think that it must hit at least 3200, but boot is unstable always.
> 
> I would like know, *what more tweaks will can I do for Memory boot at 3200 and stable?* Easy joke: without throwing the memories in the trash or reselling them for better ones, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Seconding this, would love to get that final step toward 3200 as it's the rated speed for my kit (same ICs)


----------



## CuewarsTaner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> AGESA 1006 RC4 official BIOS 1401
> 
> Just tested quickly 3600 memory and cold booting, seems good but you guys are going to have to help me test this before we have a judgement. Seems CPU temp reading from SIO now has -20*C offset for XFR enabled CPUs.


My system is not working good with new BIOS. I have tried everything but it always shows up the 0C code, which I have never seen before. Every time I save my new bios setting and reboot, it will come out 0C error code. Then I shutdown the power and turn it on and it works without 0C code anymore. I can go into Windows after the 0C code is gone. But then another problem comes out. My computer is extremely slow. It's obviously slow, just like running cpu stress test. So I have to go back to 9945. (No 0C code with 2133MHz speed. I tested 3200/3333/3466. They all have same issue.)


----------



## ressonantia

@gupsterg

So this means its not stable right? What should I tweak for stability then? The system seems to run fine though and thats a nice boost to the AIDA64 mem+cache benchmark. Failed GSAT 1 hour with 3~4 incidents...

RAM: 3466MT/s 14-14-14-34 with mostly @The Stilt's timings
VDDSOC: 1.100V
DRAM Voltage: 1.385V
Proc ODT: Auto I think



These are my settings just in case:

3.95GHz_3466MT_setting.txt 20k .txt file


----------



## mackanz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> @The Stilt How do you get 3200-C12 to POST? Is this a question of settings or a question of using those 3600-C15 dimms?


1.45-1.50 volts on the ram, both regular and startup voltage, And Stilts timing settings. My kit is CL16 3600 (without leds) but seems to do ok on lower cl as well.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEKong*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzxn1hS7Nq4
> 
> Interesting


yeah but no watched it found him annoying







that and the fact that for me at least myultiplier and manual or offset voltage overclocking cranks up the temps through the roof as opposed to my pstate one which keeps it under 60 on full load at 3.925 he couldn't run ibt without going past 80, the cooler may eb a bit weaker but still.

life is not all about power savings


----------



## Ramad

@ ressonantia

Your 1.8V PLL seems too low. Try 1.80-1.82 V, if this is low then expect errors. tRRDL is low, try 7 or 8. tCKE could be better at 7.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> There are a few of us around here with the same kit and headaches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my case it's stable at *3066MHz* using:
> *D.O.C.P. Standard*
> *Latencies: 14, 14, 14, 14, 34, 48*
> *Cmd2T: 2T*
> *Gear Down Enable: Disabled*
> *ProcODT_SM: 96*
> *CPU SOC Voltage: 1.15* (still fine tuning it)
> *DRAM Voltage: 1.36*
> *DRAM VBoot Voltage: 1.40*
> 
> *CLDO_VDDP: 900* (still trying to figure out if another value may be better for my system, but at least I have no cold boot issues anymore at 3066MHz).
> 
> Regarding what The Stilt said about these values:
> 
> *Clock Drive Strength*
> *Address / Command Drive Strength*
> *CS / ODT Drive Strength*
> *CKE Drive Strength*
> 
> In my case it also happens that the higher those values, the more inestable my system gets. *20* seems more stable, but it's not enough to get 3200MHz stable for me


I can run F4-3200C14D-32GVK at 3066, and good timings, with ProcODT 68.6. ProcODT 80 or 96 is always slightly unstable for me. I don't have much time today, but I guess I'll try more with the drive strength soon (currently on auto).


----------



## badhairguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> @ ressonantia
> 
> Your 1.8V PLL seems too low. Try 1.80-1.82 V, if this is low then expect errors. tRRDL is low, try 7 or 8. tCKE could be better at 7.


What is tCKE exactly? I have F4-3000C14D-32GTZ stable at 3333mhz and my tCKE is set to 1


----------



## PhantomGaming

To those expecting 4000mhz ram, it might not be possible. 4000mhz ram is hard for the imc, kabylake struggles with that level as well. 3600 will be possible but give am4 more time. It took a year for x99 to be fixed. That fact we ate this far along is impressive. It will all work out soon enough.


----------



## tarot

now i know it probably has been stated before but honestly i really can't be bothered searching








i am using the ryzen balanced plan and after a few tests using 50% core parking nets a lot more even benchmarks and quite a jump in fire strike combined score and therefore better all round scores.

with this set to 100% cb15 jumps around on average 5 to 10% lower then higher same goes for the cpuz bench test.

so if you have not tested this yet give it a whirl.


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> @ ressonantia
> 
> Your 1.8V PLL seems too low. Try 1.80-1.82 V, if this is low then expect errors. tRRDL is low, try 7 or 8. tCKE could be better at 7.


Thanks for that, but I thought PLL was supposed to be set at 1.8V for temp reasons or something? What does it do exactly? Also tRRDL and tCKE does setting them lower make it more stable? I thought with these things, higher numbers (because I think its something to do with latencies or timing) is better for stability? Or am I thinking about it the wrong way?


----------



## gupsterg

@ressonantia

Yep GSAT has errors, instability detected. As your UEFI settings show manual PLL 1.8V set, if you used a digital multimeter they would be 1.8V IMO, so forgot that value in HWiNFO. Mine under reads slightly but not as much as yours. On DMM it is ~1.81V.

My opinion loosen tRC maybe to 60, tFAW 26 is a lot lower than The Stilt's setup, his was 36, I use 39, tRFC yours is 333, I need 373 and I use that setup at 3333MHz







.

@Silent Scone

So same setup as post 20084, before turning in room ambient ~25°C and when test finish ~26°C.

9hrs passed on same setup







.



So I do believe it was room temperatures of ~30°C nearing the end of yesterdays HCI run that made it error. I will do a rerun of HCI Memtest tonight.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Why pstate overclocking on Ryzen CPUs isn't worth the effort. (on Taichi)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzxn1hS7Nq4

I have a positive experience with P-states + ZEN Power Profile








I can tell my system is cooler & more tW friendly than without it.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhairguy*
> 
> What is tCKE exactly? I have F4-3000C14D-32GTZ stable at 3333mhz and my tCKE is set to 1


tCKE is the minimum number of cycles that must elapse before the clock can transition from active to low power state. This setting is only effective if dram power saving modes are enabled. If not, the clock remains active all the time.


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> Why pstate overclocking on Ryzen CPUs isn't worth the effort. (on Taichi)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzxn1hS7Nq4


Can't wait for people to blindly post this a billion times in the thread


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> Thanks for that, but I thought PLL was supposed to be set at 1.8V for temp reasons or something? What does it do exactly? Also tRRDL and tCKE does setting them lower make it more stable? I thought with these things, higher numbers (because I think its something to do with latencies or timing) is better for stability? Or am I thinking about it the wrong way?


I don´t remember what tRRDL does, but I remember that it should be 1 tick bigger than tRRDS (I think it´s the time between commands, but one is for the memory group (tRRDS) and the long is for memory banks (tRRDL)).
tCKE is the time needed for the DRAM to complete a self refresh operation, too long slows the RAM, too short prevents completing the refresh operation (means errors).
1.8V PLL is a processor circuit that stabilizes BCLK (CPU clock,100MHz for example), look at it as an internal clock generator voltage. Raising it appears to produce more heat, high temps, which makes no sense. But I don´t think you will notice any temperature difference when Sense Mi Skew is disabled.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> tCKE is the minimum number of cycles that must elapse before the clock can transition from active to low power state. This setting is only effective if dram power saving modes are enabled. If not, the clock remains active all the time.


Did I get it right, that its related to self refresh operation? This is what I remember.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> Why pstate overclocking on Ryzen CPUs isn't worth the effort. (on Taichi)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzxn1hS7Nq4
> 
> I have a positive experience with P-states + ZEN Power Profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell my system is cooler & more tW friendly than without it.


I think he missed some big items on his evaluation.

Power supplies are rather inefficient at lower powers - for example going from CPU 70w to 40w, A 30w less cpu power but the power supply may only go from like 110w to 95w showing only a 15w decrease due to being even more inefficient. Really to do this accurately you would need to get the power supply in a range with more consistent efficiency or use a very low power powersupply keeping it towards the most efficient range.

Next are Wattmeters are also inaccurate at lower powers, especially the low cost one's. Better to put a fix constant load like a 200w light and then after getting data subtract the 200w. This will give a more accurate reading or data to use.

He mentioned up to 40w savings, if that was the case that is 40w less heat from the CPU which actually is significant. Still worth investigating further, I am sure AMD and Intel did not waste millions on putting in a feature that makes very little difference, motherboard makers making sure the ACPI features work properly in hardware, firmware and software.

Also his software he used he indicated did not use SMT - that can generate a lot of heat and use much more power.

I would like to see more tests in this myself, it maybe not significant enough for some to bother with.


----------



## Ramad

Some members asked for a method to make BCKL stay at an even 100MHz. It´s simple as shown below



Which will result in an even an stable BCLK value. the picture below shows steady 100MHz in a stress test for more than 1 hour.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> Why pstate overclocking on Ryzen CPUs isn't worth the effort. (on Taichi)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzxn1hS7Nq4
> 
> I have a positive experience with P-states + ZEN Power Profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell my system is cooler & more tW friendly than without it.


Thing is with the C6H there isn't any more effort involved with pstate OC compared to fixed mutli, so to me it's just the more elegant way. Absolutely confirm your positive experience


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Did I get it right, that its related to self refresh operation? This is what I remember.


Any memory transaction requires an active clock signal. Tcke merely signifies the minimum amount of time that must elapse before the clock line can be pulled into low power state for power saving purposes. Conversely, it also sets the min number of cycles the clock signal must remain in low power state before it can transition to active. If for example, power savings are enabled, and the clock enters low power state, then a tcke value of 4 would prevent the clock.line from becoming active until 4 clocks have elapsed - so any transaction would be delayed until the wait period is over.


----------



## DSDV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Some members asked for a method to make BCKL stay at an even 100MHz. It´s simple as shown below
> 
> 
> 
> Which will result in an even an stable BCLK value. the picture below shows steady 100MHz in a stress test for more than 1 hour.


can you pls explain a little more what you have done (im a n00b) to that more advanced settings :/


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @ressonantia
> 
> Yep GSAT has errors, instability detected. As your UEFI settings show manual PLL 1.8V set, if you used a digital multimeter they would be 1.8V IMO, so forgot that value in HWiNFO. Mine under reads slightly but not as much as yours. On DMM it is ~1.81V.
> 
> My opinion loosen tRC maybe to 60, tFAW 26 is a lot lower than The Stilt's setup, his was 36, I use 39, tRFC yours is 333, I need 373 and I use that setup at 3333MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks for that, I'll try those timings and see how they go. I think tRFC, under defaults is 312 on mine and thats stable for 3333MT, just not for 3466MT it seems heh.

@Ramad

So, increasing PLL voltage might help with stability?


----------



## IRobot23

Maybe I missed,but does anyone use?
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/8GB-TeamGroup-Dark-Pro-rot-DDR4-3000-DIMM-CL15-Dual-Kit_1026759.html
http://pdfs.icecat.biz/pdf/49994795-3318.pdf?access=j9GyMDwIDpAApzH6OHehgnQVNQzRG86Kyn9x4QQNYxaE80JbjqTGPnta1uIgA6Hb


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> Low voltage and try. Look at temps too. 1.42v is max for Ryzen.


Prime95 only crashes when SMT is enabled I even tried overclocking 3.8 without smt and no crash at all with 1.35v and over 6 hour of prime95


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Some members asked for a method to make BCKL stay at an even 100MHz. It´s simple as shown below
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which will result in an even an stable BCLK value. the picture below shows steady 100MHz in a stress test for more than 1 hour.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I use that method







and it can still deviate







.

See screenies in post 20084 and 20144







.

Why would this happen?

See section *The base-clock (BCLK)* > *Readings of BCLK in monitoring SW* in OP of this thread.

Now the only way that reading can be solid is if you disable "Periodic Polling" in HWiNFO







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> Thanks for that, I'll try those timings and see how they go. I think tRFC, under defaults is 312 on mine and thats stable for 3333MT, just not for 3466MT it seems heh.


When you noted tRFC as 312 was that in UEFI readback, with value as [Auto]? there is a bug on tRFC readback, this post includes apps and UEFI readback screenies for you to ref







.


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> There are a few of us around here with the same kit and headaches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my case it's stable at *3066MHz* using:
> *D.O.C.P. Standard*
> *Latencies: 14, 14, 14, 14, 34, 48*
> *Cmd2T: 2T*
> *Gear Down Enable: Disabled*
> *ProcODT_SM: 96*
> *CPU SOC Voltage: 1.15* (still fine tuning it)
> *DRAM Voltage: 1.36*
> *DRAM VBoot Voltage: 1.40*
> 
> *CLDO_VDDP: 900* (still trying to figure out if another value may be better for my system, but at least I have no cold boot issues anymore at 3066MHz).
> 
> Regarding what The Stilt said about these values:
> 
> *Clock Drive Strength*
> *Address / Command Drive Strength*
> *CS / ODT Drive Strength*
> *CKE Drive Strength*
> 
> In my case it also happens that the higher those values, the more inestable my system gets. *20* seems more stable, but it's not enough to get 3200MHz stable for me


I'm using this DDR4 kit G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 2x16GB (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ) with settings in http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/17500#post_26122758 or sig/footer


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Any memory transaction requires an active clock signal. Tcke merely signifies the minimum amount of time that must elapse before the clock line can be pulled into low power state for power saving purposes. Conversely, it also sets the min number of cycles the clock signal must remain in low power state before it can transition to active. If for example, power savings are enabled, and the clock enters low power state, then a tcke value of 4 would prevent the clock.line from becoming active until 4 clocks have elapsed - so any transaction would be delayed until the wait period is over.


I understood the above and I´m also interested in the tCKE value. I always choose a tCKE value that is lower or equal than tRRDL but higher than tRRDS, am I correct to choose this tCKE value or it does not matter because CKE is always high. Asking because I could not stabilize my RAM at 1533MHz until I chose a value tCKE = tRRDL.

The values I used are:

tRRDS = 5
tRRDL = 6
tCKE = 6

And thank you for answering my question.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> can you pls explain a little more what you have done (im a n00b) to that more advanced settings :/


I It´s all in the picture.









Manual overclock
BCLK Frequency = 100
BCLK divider = 5 ( means every time you hit + or - for BCLK it will be raise or fall by 0.2MHz and reduces high fluctuations)
Manual CPU core ratio. (so you can choose divider and values)

The rest can you ask our forum member Noko about, I think he is better than me in explaining it. Short answer: Choose DID = 8, then choose your desired CPU frequency by entering values in FID and use + and - keys to adjust.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> @Ramad
> 
> So, increasing PLL voltage might help with stability?


Only for high BCLK as 150+MHz. 1.8V - 1.82V are the stock voltage, which fluctuates a lot between 1.8V and 1.83V.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> You throw out your warranty as soon as you overclock your cpu.


Not when Yiou have Intel overclocking protection plan. Well at lest till this generation :/ Before Buy X series cpu buy protection plan run max volts 24/7 like i did on 2500k/5820k but does not cover delid :/


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I use that method
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it can still deviate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> See screenies in post 20084 and 20144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Why would this happen?
> 
> See section *The base-clock (BCLK)* > *Readings of BCLK in monitoring SW* in OP of this thread.
> 
> Now the only way that reading can be solid is if you disable "Periodic Polling" in HWiNFO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Is your BCLK divider = 5 too?









Below are my RAM and RAM+CPU stability test from yesterday. BCLK = 100MHz in both and for almost 3 hours.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Thing is with the C6H there isn't any more effort involved with pstate OC compared to fixed mutli, so to me it's just the more elegant way. Absolutely confirm your positive experience


THX









We need to remember also that P-State + ZEN Balanced Power Plan can give great results in Gaming also !
For instance:
OC np P-St. -> All cores 4GHz, even when game uses only up to 4 Cores (so 50% Older Games







)
Now -> P-St. 4 Cores are 4GHz rest is on 1.5Ghz lol -> do the math







(checked Yesterday with Forza H3 on my Fury HBM Beast 1440p 4xMSAA (BIOS by @gupsterg)

IMO Better have P-St. than not


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Only for high BCLK as 150+MHz. 1.8V - 1.82V are the stock voltage, which fluctuates a lot between 1.8V and 1.83V.


On DMM it's pretty steady. Some of the voltages read back via the Super IO are not great, hence HWiNFO will have some inaccuracy, which isn't it's fault but just how it is if you get what I mean.

On some of these voltages which are steady on DMM but vary in HWiNFO I find the average reading is better to ref.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Is your BCLK divider = 5 too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below are my RAM and RAM+CPU stability test from yesterday. BCLK = 100MHz in both and for almost 3 hours.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Did you note the linked runs where twice to treble hours of your?









I have many, some are solid others not and I use manual/100MHz. I will zip them up







, upload over night to GD







and give you link for both OS I use. I hazard a guess ~1GB of screenies, HWiNFO CSV, etc of various test cases and UEFI used. You may then at your leisure go through them







.

You can set UEFI as you want but *when hardware has no support for accurate BCLK measurement* then we will keep chasing our tail for something that can not be achieved







.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I understood the above and I´m also interested in the tCKE value. I always choose a tCKE value that is lower or equal than tRRDL but higher than tRRDS, am I correct to choose this tCKE value or it does not matter because CKE is always high. Asking because I could not stabilize my RAM at 1533MHz until I chose a value tCKE = tRRDL.
> 
> The values I used are:
> 
> tRRDS = 5
> tRRDL = 6
> tCKE = 6
> 
> And thank you for answering my question.


The clock would only always be high if power savings are disabled. No direct relationship between the settings in your post. The minimum stable value depends on how much spacing is required to maintain stability preceeding a transition from low to high.


----------



## DSDV

So i used Divider 5 DID 8 and FID 152
now my BLCK is stable









but still 99.8







dunno why its not 100 in BIOS its set 100

some folks suggested disableing VRM Spread Spectrum but the Wikipedia said its a usefull feature...
so id like to let it enabled.

is there another way to get BLCK to "real" 100 ?


----------



## gupsterg

There you go @Ramad, DSDV will keep chasing his tail







.

@DSDV VRM Spread Spectrum doesn't aid stabilizing BCLK reading, I did think that at one point but it has been show not to have an effect. Praz did posts several times on function of VRM Spread spectrum, search the thread for answer







.


----------



## IRobot23

Anyone here using teamgroup DDR4?


----------



## DSDV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> There you go @Ramad, DSDV will keep chasing his tail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @DSDV VRM Spread Spectrum doesn't aid stabilizing BCLK reading, I did think that at one point but it has been show not to have an effect. Praz did posts several times on function of VRM Spread spectrum, search the thread for answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


ok but than i have a (hopfully last) follow up question








if the BCLK reading is incorrect is the clockreading too?

becuase i set 3.9GHz in the BIOS but i CPUz its only 3.8xxGHz?
main reason i cared about BCLK was i want to achive full 3.9GHz


----------



## gupsterg

If we had correct HW equipment to even measure/see frequency it will not be absolute value.

So based on that we can conclude SW is not going to show you absolute value. Which also has it's own greater error margin of read back and issues of how it has to go about displaying what we see.

If you have set 3.9GHz you are using that.

If you set 100MHz BCLK you are using that.

Get on with some other tweaking of your system and enjoy it







. If CPU MHz of 3.9GHz is so important increase OC so the min displayed will be 3.9GHz but then you may have to live with 3.91GHz







.


----------



## neoark

Did anyone get http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-led-32gb-2-x-16gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c16-memory-kit-white-led-cmu32gx4m2c3200c16 to above 2166 ? With 1401 I can't get it stable above 2166 before i was able to get it to 2666.


----------



## ibeat117

Great news: https://twitter.com/CPCHardware/status/876193860946468865

So hopefully that means we can get better Bclk OC´s with the PCIe Controller and better frequencies on the Ram, who is going to wait for Zen 2, maybe this will even be Zen+?


----------



## hsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobot23*
> 
> Anyone here using teamgroup DDR4?


this is my team dark pro


----------



## Pilotasso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibeat117*
> 
> Great news: https://twitter.com/CPCHardware/status/876193860946468865
> 
> So hopefully that means we can get better Bclk OC´s with the PCIe Controller and better frequencies on the Ram, who is going to wait for Zen 2, maybe this will even be Zen+?


I wouldnt put much credence to that. They reported Zen on 5 GHz on a magazine last fall and thats only possible with LN2, single or multicore regardless.


----------



## IRobot23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hsn*
> 
> this is my team dark pro


thanks
what about this kit?
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/8GB-TeamGroup-Dark-Pro-rot-DDR4-3000-DIMM-CL15-Dual-Kit_1026759.html

It is 15 15 15 35...


----------



## Ticas

When i turn on the PC first it shows an q code F9 then restarts and boots to windows normally. Is there a fix for this or what should i change to make this disappear ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ticas*
> 
> When i turn on the PC first it shows an q code F9 then restarts and boots to windows normally. Is there a fix for this or what should i change to make this disappear ?


F9 is telling you that the overclock/ram settings are not bootable and the system is posting in default mode for RAM. Check the ram after this occurs... is it at 2133?


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Prime95 only crashes when SMT is enabled I even tried overclocking 3.8 without smt and no crash at all with 1.35v and over 6 hour of prime95


I'm not expert in OC and perhaps somebody can help you better, but I think it is a problem with heat or voltage in mode SMT on. You could download AIDA64 or others tools to control heat dissipation and voltage (CPUs) and go on more tests. High memory speed also overheat CPU, lower strap perhaps let you run CPU higher. It's a difficult balance until now.

You can use LLC1, LLC2 or LLC3 settings, tweaks I allowed OC until 3900 Mhz (stable), but with Tª too high and PC hotter so that my airflow or ventilation is insufficient with my current case and aircool system.
---


----------



## gupsterg

@Ticas

Q-Code: F9 signify memory training fail at post.

Easy option is increase Fail_CNT to 3 from 1. AMD code will try to reapply settings for number of times set before reverting to stock. You may still encounter issues in RAM stability when testing in OS.

More involved fix is getting settings right so at post you have no issue. And again once in OS you may still encounter RAM stability issues when testing. So further tweaking needed.

Search the thread for information on ProcODT, this is one setting which will help on post and OS stability for RAM. Next voltage to RAM and timings is something you may need to tweak. Then also as we increase RAM Mz used, some CPUs need a bit more VCORE than lower RAM MHz, besides SOC increase.

If the RAM MHz your trying to attain is close to memory hole for CPU you may also need to tweak CLDO_VDDP from what I've seen. Again thread has information on that.

If you are on latest UEFI then it also has CAD Bus configuration option which may help you, depending on RAM MHz you using. Again info in thread.

As you can tell from all this info it's not easy to guide someone and they need to test and tweak alot. You may also find some settings posted by another member which work for you as is or need minor tweaks to work.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> So this means its not stable right? What should I tweak for stability then? The system seems to run fine though and thats a nice boost to the AIDA64 mem+cache benchmark. Failed GSAT 1 hour with 3~4 incidents...
> 
> RAM: 3466MT/s 14-14-14-34 with mostly @The Stilt's timings
> VDDSOC: 1.100V
> DRAM Voltage: 1.385V
> Proc ODT: Auto I think
> 
> 
> 
> These are my settings just in case:
> 
> 3.95GHz_3466MT_setting.txt 20k .txt file


Had same issue but after some tests,
mine passed long memtest session with following settings:

Voltage memory: 1.4v
Vboot ram: 1.375 (helps my coldboot)
Timing: 14 14 14 34 2T
Failcount: 3
Bankswap: disabled
Proc ODT: 53.3 ohm

After above setting on top of rest I got same impressing Aida benchmark (66 latency)..

I'm still playing with more settings to archieve better latency or even higher Mhz. Will update...


----------



## Ticas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> F9 is telling you that the overclock/ram settings are not bootable and the system is posting in default mode for RAM. Check the ram after this occurs... is it at 2133?


I checked the windows timings and speed and they are the same as in BIOS. And i have Fail_CNT to 3.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Ticas
> 
> Q-Code: F9 signify memory training fail at post.
> 
> Easy option is increase Fail_CNT to 3 from 1. AMD code will try to reapply settings for number of times set before reverting to stock. You may still encounter issues in RAM stability when testing in OS.
> 
> More involved fix is getting settings right so at post you have no issue. And again once in OS you may still encounter RAM stability issues when testing. So further tweaking needed.
> 
> Search the thread for information on ProcODT, this is one setting which will help on post and OS stability for RAM. Next voltage to RAM and timings is something you may need to tweak. Then also as we increase RAM Mz used, some CPUs need a bit more VCORE than lower RAM MHz, besides SOC increase.
> 
> If the RAM MHz your trying to attain is close to memory hole for CPU you may also need to tweak CLDO_VDDP from what I've seen. Again thread has information on that.
> 
> If you are on latest UEFI then it also has CAD Bus configuration option which may help you, depending on RAM MHz you using. Again info in thread.
> 
> As you can tell from all this info it's not easy to guide someone and they need to test and tweak alot. You may also find some settings posted by another member which work for you as is or need minor tweaks to work.


I will try to play around with CLDO_VDDP and ProcODT.

Thank both of you for your help !


----------



## CentroX

How is G.Skill Trident Z RAM working vs Corsair brand on this motherboard?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> Why pstate overclocking on Ryzen CPUs isn't worth the effort. (on Taichi)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzxn1hS7Nq4
> 
> I have a positive experience with P-states + ZEN Power Profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell my system is cooler & more tW friendly than without it.
> 
> 
> 
> I think he missed some big items on his evaluation.
> ...
> 
> Next are Wattmeters are also inaccurate at lower powers, especially the low cost one's. Better to put a fix constant load like a 200w light and then after getting data subtract the 200w. This will give a more accurate reading or data to use.
> ....
Click to expand...

A light bulb is a terrible load resistor if you want to know what it is doing; the tungsten resistance changes with temperature. Better to use a real power resistor. In any case, intercepting the 12V bus in the power supply before it is spread into multiple conductors and inserting an ampere meter in this path, along with use of a voltmeter from 12V to ground, will be a much better method of measuring real power supplied to the board.


----------



## Kriant

Managed to pass close to 11h of prime at 3950 cores/3009 14-14-14-34-1T memory.

Tried pushing for 3950 cores/ 3050 on memory, but got an error on two threads after 2h of Prime.

Now, idk if the reading is correct, but that's some crazy bus fluctuation I see.


----------



## DSDV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> How is G.Skill Trident Z RAM working vs Corsair brand on this motherboard?


from reading the thread i guess tridentz worrk much better (but it only have trridentz and cant comparre)


----------



## gupsterg

@Ticas

NP







.

Place your rig specs in signature, so when you post with question another may ref it and give better answer or another with same setup can chime in without going through your past posts to see what you have, etc.

If you have Fail_CNT at 3 and when you got to OS you are at 2133MHz your setup is way off to pass post tests.

If you have Fail_CNT at 3 and when you got to OS you are at what you setup as an OC you are somewhere in the region of being correctly setup. To not take this fact as it will be easy to just tweak to where you need to be at for settings.

For example:-

If it's 2x F9 and on 3rd post you have no issue your not close to good settings. If it's 1x F9 and on 2nd post you have no issue your close. If it's occasional 1x F9 and on 2nd post you have no issue your very close.

Once you have dialed in good settings you should post cleanly pretty much all the time. I have been since UEFI 9943, prior UEFIs was an issue. So FW does play a part and we don't yet have fully "bullet proof" FW.

Another good test is remove power from PSU and reapply, power on. If you get a F9 you are out still, I find now on UEFI 9943 / 1401 I can boot from full power removed and reapplied on my 3.8/3333 profile without issue. Note as this post process differs from when PSU has active power and rig shutdown, you will see upto 3 times post of mobo getting itself together, like say when we flash a new UEFI / CMOSCLR and post.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> So i used Divider 5 DID 8 and FID 152
> now my BLCK is stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but still 99.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dunno why its not 100 in BIOS its set 100
> 
> some folks suggested disableing VRM Spread Spectrum but the Wikipedia said its a usefull feature...
> so id like to let it enabled.
> 
> is there another way to get BLCK to "real" 100 ?


Spread spectrum by definition fluctuates the clock value (varies timing frequencies over some spectral range). Hence any instantaneous reading based on counting time between transitions will read a different value than the mean. Spread spectrum should reduce radiated electromagnetic noise. I'm not aware of other advantages.

Correction: Praz notes further on that this setting is for the VRM clocking, and not the BCLK timing, hence won't induce any BCLK jitter.


----------



## CentroX

How is G.Skill Trident Z RAM working vs Corsair brand
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> from reading the thread i guess tridentz worrk much better (but it only have trridentz and cant comparre)


I just bought G Skill Tidentz 4133mhz cl19


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> some folks suggested disableing VRM Spread Spectrum but the Wikipedia said its a usefull feature...


Hello

Most suggest disabling VRM Spread Spectrum under the erroneous assumption that it has an affect on BLCK. VRM Spread Spectrum alters the switching frequency of the VRM circuit. This has no impact on BCLK frequency. However, with VRM Spread Spectrum being enabled the transient response of the circuit during load is altered and this can have a negative impact on stability depending on the voltage margin available.


----------



## CentroX

whats with the trend that everything needs to have RGB LED lights? thats the first thing I turn off.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> some folks suggested disableing VRM Spread Spectrum but the Wikipedia said its a usefull feature...
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Most suggest disabling VRM Spread Spectrum under the erroneous assumption that it has an affect on BLCK. VRM Spread Spectrum alters the switching frequency of the VRM circuit. This has no impact on BCLK frequency. However, with VRM Spread Spectrum being enabled the transient response of the circuit during load is altered and this can have a negative impact on stability depending on the voltage margin available.
Click to expand...

That makes sense. VRM spectrum is not connected to BCLK spectrum. So is the main clocking spectrum controlled by SB Clock Spread Spectrum (that I just noticed)? If so is there a stability factor in keeping or disabling it?


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> whats with the trend that everything needs to have RGB LED lights? thats the first thing I turn off.


That's a subjective matter really but RGB seems to be the thing for most people these days


----------



## DSDV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> How is G.Skill Trident Z RAM working vs Corsair brand
> I just bought G Skill Tidentz 4133mhz cl19


you may wanna return those









As far as i understood ryzen will not get to 4MHz anytime soon,
And if im not wrong Ryzen profits of good latencys so if you look up wikipedia
and sort for first word https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CAS_latency#Memory_timing_examples

you will see something like 3200 CAS 14 or even CAS 12 will be much better (and i guess cheaper).

But you can jump over the last 50 or so pages of these thread.
Most of them are about achiving high memmoryspeeds









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Most suggest disabling VRM Spread Spectrum under the erroneous assumption that it has an affect on BLCK. VRM Spread Spectrum alters the switching frequency of the VRM circuit. This has no impact on BCLK frequency. However, with VRM Spread Spectrum being enabled the transient response of the circuit during load is altered and this can have a negative impact on stability depending on the voltage margin available.


at the moment nothing is fluctuating it all seems prretty stable but its 99.8 and not 100


----------



## CentroX

Whats the highest achieved ddr4 speed on ch6?


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> Low voltage and try. Look at temps too. 1.42v is max for Ryzen.


Prime95 only crashes when SMT is enabled I even tried overclocking 3.8 without smt and no crash at all with 1.35v and over 6 hour of prime95







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> I'm not expert in OC and perhaps somebody can help you better, but I think it is a problem with heat or voltage in mode SMT on. You could download AIDA64 or others tools to control heat dissipation and voltage (CPUs) and go on more tests. High memory speed also overheat CPU, lower strap perhaps let you run CPU higher. It's a difficult balance until now.


Okay thanks! I think that Ryzen was overheating. Frst when I changed stock to kraken x62 today, PC would boot but just in about 10 seconds it crashed or faster depending how fast I rebooted, I was using wrong screws, I think that they were am3 screws so water block did not have direct contact with Ryzen IHS, there were like this very tiny space between waterblock and ihs.. so it crashed or shutdown in even bios, though when it first crashed it showed 62c temperature in bios... :/ and second time when I entered to bios temperature reading was 19c. So I just put on different screws. But why temperature readings are all over the place, example now when I've been stressing my CPU for over an hour 3.7 SMT on. CPU temperature reading is about 19c, according to nzxt CAM and hwmonitor. Kraken x62 liquid temperature is about 42c with hour of stressing on prime95 large ffs's

Do you think that 42c is pretty accurate to calculate with liquid temp what CPU's actual temperature might be maybe just couple of degrees offset +?

CPU temperature readings are annoyingly off..


----------



## DSDV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> Whats the highest achieved ddr4 speed on ch6?


as farr as i understand it depends on dual vs single rank and how many sticks you have.

I try to get mine stable at 3200MHz with CAS 14 ... so far it boots up with the latest beta bios but i cant get it stable (hope it will in the future)

with single rank dual kits i saw some getting higher speeds stable but i guess 3666 is still not there.
but as said you may read some of the last pages on this thread


----------



## CentroX

On reddit people say you can get to 4000mhz ch6 now


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> But why temperature readings are all over the place, example now when I've been stressing my CPU for over an hour 3.7 SMT on. CPU temperature reading is about 19c, according to nzxt CAM and hwmonitor. Kraken x62 liquid temperature is about 42c with hour of stressing on prime95 large ffs's
> 
> Do you think that 42c is pretty accurate to calculate with liquid temp what CPU's actual temperature might be maybe just couple of degrees offset +?
> 
> CPU temperature readings are annoyingly off..


Ryzen has multiple Tª readers or sensors. I think because the readings are so varied. And too sometimes up and down with w10's processes.
I would not trust some sotfwares, because Tª are not exacts. AIDA64 works well, I think. Bios too. I think 19ºC is irreal, 42º I don´t know for your system. You can find other systems like you.
I never have used liquid cooler, and every system is diferent. If you search perhaps can find relation between liquid Tª and Tª (die) but best is you find other system identical to yours.
In my case with bios 1401 Temps look right, 38-75ºC T(die) (idle/load).


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> as farr as i understand it depends on dual vs single rank and how many sticks you have.
> 
> I try to get mine stable at 3200MHz with CAS 14 ... so far it boots up with the latest beta bios but i cant get it stable (hope it will in the future)
> 
> with single rank dual kits i saw some getting higher speeds stable but i guess 3666 is still not there.
> but as said you may read some of the last pages on this thread


3466 with 32GB density is possible with good timings with b-die, 3600 is possible with 16GB density. Higher can require voltages verging on the limits of what is recommended on VDDR_SOC rail with larger densities

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> On reddit people say


A lot of things, most of them unsubstantiated


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> Ryzen has multiple Tª readers or sensors. I think because the readings are so varied. And too sometimes up and down with w10's processes.
> I would not trust some sotfwares, because Tª are not exacts. AIDA64 works well, I think. Bios too. I think 19ºC is irreal, 42º I don´t know for your system. You can find other systems like you.
> I never have used liquid cooler, and every system is diferent. If you search perhaps can find relation between liquid Tª and Tª (die) but best is you find other system identical to yours.
> In my case with bios 1401 Temps look right, 38-75ºC T(die) (idle/load).


Okay, but I think software are reading theses CPU readings from the bios, cause it's almost always 19c in bios :/ after some overvolting and hassling with settings I might get more believable temps like 70c load or something but it default bios setting reading shows in windows idle 5c :/ and load is 19-27c :/ and bios is 19c...


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> On reddit people say you can get to 4000mhz ch6 now


While there is a DDR setting for 4000Mhz, I'm not sure if anyone is able to boot with it.
With Samsung B-die, you should be able to get 3333Mhz without pumping up the voltage. You might be able to get 3600Mhz with increased voltage.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> whats with the trend that everything needs to have RGB LED lights? thats the first thing I turn off.


To each their own. I also disable all LED lights as well. I want my PC to be as silent and out of sight as possible. No windows in a completely black case.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> On reddit people say you can get to 4000mhz ch6 now


Most of the time reddit is







.


----------



## CentroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Most of the time reddit is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/6ht40w/newest_asus_ch6_beta_bios_1401_enabled_me_to/dj0x8wr/


----------



## CentroX

should I replace my 4133 mhz ram with 3600mhz ram. Whats the limit for CH6 you think?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> should I replace my 4133 mhz ram with 3600mhz ram. Whats the limit for CH6 you think?


Its not Motherboard limit but CPU


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobot23*
> 
> Anyone here using teamgroup DDR4?


I had 3200 now i got 3733. Both working fantastic


----------



## CentroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Its not Motherboard limit but CPU


but still. I need to make a decision within a couple of hours. Go with 4133mhz ram or 3600mhz ram.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> whats with the trend that everything needs to have RGB LED lights? thats the first thing I turn off.


I can boot to windows ect with 3672


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> but still. I need to make a decision within a couple of hours. Go with 4133mhz ram or 3600mhz ram.


I would go with 3600cl15 I dont think anyone managet to boot up anything pass 3680


----------



## CentroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Its not Motherboard limit but CPU


but still. I need to make a decision within a couplke
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I would go with 3600cl15 I dont think anyone managet to boot up anything pass 3680


bought

is it possible to go beyond 3600mhz even if the memory has a limit of 3600 in the specifications?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I would go with 3600cl15 I dont think anyone managet to boot up anything pass 3680


Hello

3700MHz 16-16-16 1T. Not tuned fully stable as it isn't worth the effort. Performance is dismal and voltages required border on the ridiculous.


----------



## CentroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 3700MHz 16-16-16 1T. Not tuned fully stable as it isn't worth the effort. Performance is dismal and voltages required border on the ridiculous.


uhh thats an old bios


----------



## Krischan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ensate*
> 
> Tested all bios versions since release. Im currently on 0082. They all seem to fail miserably at fan control. No matter if I use AIsuite fanXpert or just he bios alone. Every so often the fans ramp to full speed on two out of the three channels (never the same 2), and wont slow down again until a reboot.
> 
> Im using water cooling with the fans set to use a temperature probe on the temperature in port. This setup ironically worked perfectly with the same cooling hardware on my previous Asus z97-a motherboard with AIsuite,
> 
> Is sorting the cooling controller on the roadmap that anyone knows of?


I have this exact same issue. It's driving me mad! I tested BIOS version 1201, 9945 and 1401, all the same problem. Changed fan headers, still the same.
Sometimes it turns my AIO pump off, resulting in my CPU overheating and other times it ramps up one channel and stops all the others for whatever reason. It also seems to happen randomly with no link to usage. Also it does not matter if I use Fan Xpert (AI Suite) or just the BIOS control, the problem persists.

Is it "just" a BIOS/ Software problem, or should I return my board and get a new one? Tomorrow is the last day of my return period, so please give me an advice. I don't want to live with this problem.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/6ht40w/newest_asus_ch6_beta_bios_1401_enabled_me_to/dj0x8wr/


This time I give it



































. Note he said touching, but let's ask him.

@pig666eon what forums/members "touching 4000MHz"? cheers







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> uhh thats an old bios


Please be aware the member has experience and is esteemed







.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krischan*
> 
> Sometimes it turns my AIO pump off, resulting in my CPU overheating and other times it ramps up one channel and stops all the others for whatever reason.


What brand and model is your AIO?


----------



## Krischan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> What brand and model is your AIO?


It's an Alphacool Eisbaer 360. But the problem is motherboard sided for sure since it's not only effecting the AIO but also all the other fans I have installed.


----------



## gupsterg

@Silent Scone

Right so yesterday daytime I had HCI Memtest fail ~7hrs in with 6 errors. Last night cooler temps and GSAT pass 9hrs. I was gonna run HCI tonight but as wasn't gonna use PC I ran it in the daytime, temps ~26C start in room and ~30C when I saw 1st error ~4hrs in, let it run total ~7hrs and final error count 4.



Planning on doing an overnight run tonight to see if it's temps. If not I may increase VCORE. Reasoning is below, but have some other thoughts swirling around.

Now in a post of the memory thread you explained :-
Quote:


> As said previously, both have their uses. *HCI can find errors at the cache/memory interaction.* It's possible to run GSAT with very unstable CPU settings, and still pass. Which is also a testament to how well it isolates memory.


So let's say most highlight need for bump of VCORE higher RAM. This CPU on 3.8GHz / 3200MHz needed only +162mV, I went to +175mV just to pre-empt voltage bump need, perhaps it's too low a bump. But on the other hand other tests like GSAT / IBT AVX / Y-Cruncher is AOK. So maybe I need looser timings or it's how The Stilt said that PMU FW in 1401 isn't as good for tighten RAM as 9943.

Any thoughts be welcome







.


----------



## Silent Scone

Hard to say, but you're on the edge regardless. 3000% is a fair amount of coverage, I'd perhaps increase latency before doing anything else.


----------



## buddywh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> ...
> CPU Core Voltage SVI2 is what the VRM telemetry is reporting as what CPU getting.
> ...


A quick question about CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN): if this is what telemetry is reporting as what the CPU is getting, is this the voltage reading that I should compare to maximum recommended voltage to keep be safe?


----------



## gupsterg

@Silent Scone

Thanks for quick response and thoughts







. Tonight IMO is no go for HCI Memtest, reason room even now showing ~30°C. I wanna run it at ~25°C to emulate GSAT run that passed, so perhaps tomorrow. When you mean I'm on the edge do you mean stability or edge of cracking it?







. Or edge of cracking myself up?







.

@buddywh

Yes IMO. I use max as a guide from that reading as worst case, but average is probably better to use. Just depends how cautious you wanna be. What are your max/average?


----------



## 1usmus

Ryzen [email protected],8 13 Degrees in idle on kraken x61 and 31 in o.c.c.t...***??? Use hwinfo 64 last beta...pls help


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 3700MHz 16-16-16 1T. Not tuned fully stable as it isn't worth the effort. Performance is dismal and voltages required border on the ridiculous.


There you go again.








(nice)


----------



## ElmerF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by Ensate View Post
> 
> Tested all bios versions since release. Im currently on 0082. They all seem to fail miserably at fan control. No matter if I use AIsuite fanXpert or just he bios alone. Every so often the fans ramp to full speed on two out of the three channels (never the same 2), and wont slow down again until a reboot.
> 
> Im using water cooling with the fans set to use a temperature probe on the temperature in port. This setup ironically worked perfectly with the same cooling hardware on my previous Asus z97-a motherboard with AIsuite,
> 
> Is sorting the cooling controller on the roadmap that anyone knows of?


Quote:


> I have this exact same issue. It's driving me mad! I tested BIOS version 1201, 9945 and 1401, all the same problem. Changed fan headers, still the same.
> Sometimes it turns my AIO pump off, resulting in my CPU overheating and other times it ramps up one channel and stops all the others for whatever reason. It also seems to happen randomly with no link to usage. Also it does not matter if I use Fan Xpert (AI Suite) or just the BIOS control, the problem persists.
> 
> Is it "just" a BIOS/ Software problem, or should I return my board and get a new one? Tomorrow is the last day of my return period, so please give me an advice. I don't want to live with this problem.Originally Posted by Ensate View Post
> 
> Tested all bios versions since release. Im currently on 0082. They all seem to fail miserably at fan control. No matter if I use AIsuite fanXpert or just he bios alone. Every so often the fans ramp to full speed on two out of the three channels (never the same 2), and wont slow down again until a reboot.
> 
> Im using water cooling with the fans set to use a temperature probe on the temperature in port. This setup ironically worked perfectly with the same cooling hardware on my previous Asus z97-a motherboard with AIsuite,
> 
> Is sorting the cooling controller on the roadmap that anyone knows of?
> 
> I have this exact same issue. It's driving me mad! I tested BIOS version 1201, 9945 and 1401, all the same problem. Changed fan headers, still the same.
> Sometimes it turns my AIO pump off, resulting in my CPU overheating and other times it ramps up one channel and stops all the others for whatever reason. It also seems to happen randomly with no link to usage. Also it does not matter if I use Fan Xpert (AI Suite) or just the BIOS control, the problem persists.
> 
> Is it "just" a BIOS/ Software problem, or should I return my board and get a new one? Tomorrow is the last day of my return period, so please give me an advice. I don't want to live with this problem.


Same problem. Ramp up/down constantly. Timing and temp profiles made no difference. RMA'd my board for a different problem, the board that came back (different board) had NO cooling issues. I think there are sensor problems on some boards. I recommend you send it back.


----------



## Krischan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElmerF*
> 
> Same problem. Ramp up/down constantly. Timing and temp profiles made no difference. RMA'd my board for a different problem, the board that came back (different board) had NO cooling issues. I think there are sensor problems on some boards. I recommend you send it back.


Can you confirm this 100%? Quite a hassle to rebuild my system but if it fixes this problem I'll do it. Though I would probably go for a Gigabyte board this time..


----------



## 1usmus

I confirm, same problem and pump noise on kraken x61. Bios 1401.

I use 81% fan speed and dc regime in bios - works without problem


----------



## buddywh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> ...
> @buddywh
> 
> Yes IMO. I use max as a guide from that reading as worst case, but average is probably better to use. Just depends how cautious you wanna be. What are your max/average?


Thanks for response: at 3.9G my max is 1.416 but that is at idle (so lowest energy state); at full load (p95 small fft) it's 1.38. I'm using 1.425 as the 'keep below' because it's closest there at idle and so it spends a lot more time at in 24/7 use.

Apparently my motherboard's VCore (ITE) sense point is right at the VRM output since it's so perfectly droop free from no-load to full-load, even at 3.9g, and DMM measurements I made at the capacitor lead pads match it perfectly in all loads. Was causing me fits cause I was just going on faith that the (ITE) reading of 1.428-1.440 couldn't be the real voltage the core was seeing since it never reflected Vdroop.


----------



## Krischan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I confirm, same problem and pump noise on kraken x61. Bios 1401.
> 
> I use 81% fan speed and dc regime in bios - works without problem


So do you also have the same problems with fan control or not?


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> I'm using this DDR4 kit G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 2x16GB (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ) with settings in http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/17500#post_26122758 or sig/footer


Thanks for sharing. I'll take a look but I'm not very confident as I've already tried multiple voltages and timings without success


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krischan*
> 
> So do you also have the same problems with fan control or not?


Sometimes pump off or strange works when working linx + noise appeared in new bios =/


----------



## Krischan

I'm hesitant to return it, not sure if a new motherboard would be fine


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buddywh*
> 
> Thanks for response: at 3.9G my max is 1.416 but that is at idle (so lowest energy state); at full load (p95 small fft) it's 1.38. I'm using 1.425 as the 'keep below' because it's closest there at idle and so it spends a lot more time at in 24/7 use.
> 
> Apparently my motherboard's VCore (ITE) sense point is right at the VRM output since it's so perfectly droop free from no-load to full-load, even at 3.9g, and DMM measurements I made at the capacitor lead pads match it perfectly in all loads. Was causing me fits cause I was just going on faith that the (ITE) reading of 1.428-1.440 couldn't be the real voltage the core was seeing since it never reflected Vdroop.


NP







.

Reading your past posts you have a R7 1700. They are lower leakage chips than X, tend to use more volts but should be less amps from share of experienced member.

The voltage correlates with 2x R7 1700 I tried at 3.9GHz, for me I regarded it too much of a jump for vcore requirement vs 3.8GHz at say ~1.35V so I don't use 3.9GHz. Plus SW/DMM may not capture overshoots of VCORE.

Then what you wanna take into account is stress testing loads are not what you'd see in normal use. The combo of high voltage/amps is what is detrimental (besides other factors like say temps, etc). So normal use I'd think longevity be OK.

You could measure behind the socket? a few members have done so here. Again take from that was CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) is closest to that. One of the members share is quoted in my thread, in my signature, section C6H ProbeIt VCORE point vs measuring at socket. Also view the section LLC settings on C6H, [email protected] has give some oscilloscope data.

I'm just an enthusiast which is a bit "post-o-holic"







.


----------



## EightCores

I have changed my Bios using the USB BIOS Flashback button and a USB stick a few times and recently been switching between 9945 and 1401 a lot of times. Is there any reason why I would want to Clear my CMOS memory because of this switching? To clear the CMOS do I power down the computer completely and then hold the Clear CMOS button down for 10 seconds?
As an example: If the CMOS is cleared and Bios 1401 is reloaded via the method mentioned above (USB stick) are the default setting reloaded into the CMOS memory? The manual speaks of RTC RAM (Real Time Clock) but does not elaborate. I am guessing that clearing CMOS clears the time date and passwords - items that are user defined (software can reset the clock), but what else is cleared other than OC settings and the Bios (ie. 1401). Is it necessary to load a Bios (ie. 1401) after clearing CMOS?








Reading the Manual and doing Google searches doesn't provide me with answers to these questions and I would not want to clear the CMOS without understanding how to recover from that act. This all occurred to me as I was about to press the Clear button, and I realized that I didn't know what I was about to do - so if I were about to jump off a bridge please let me know - thanks for possibly saving me from suicide









One bonus question: How many cycles can CMOS memory survive? I think I read once (early 1990's ?) that rewriting had a finite life, short enough to be concerned about -- less than a thousand times, way less? Searches about this only give me the life of the coin cell at about 6.4 years... all the other articles talk about SSD etc, and they have enough rewrite cycles for me to load a Bios continuously for may lifetimes doing it non-stop.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> On reddit people say you can get to 4000mhz ch6 now


Impossible today. Future?

Not all on net is true... unfortunately.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightCores*
> 
> I have changed my Bios using the USB BIOS Flashback button and a USB stick a few times and recently been switching between 9945 and 1401 a lot of times. Is there any reason why I would want to Clear my CMOS memory because of this switching? To clear the CMOS do I power down the computer completely and then hold the Clear CMOS button down for 10 seconds?
> As an example: If the CMOS is cleared and Bios 1401 is reloaded via the method mentioned above (USB stick) are the default setting reloaded into the CMOS memory? The manual speaks of RTC RAM (Real Time Clock) but does not elaborate. I am guessing that clearing CMOS clears the time date and passwords - items that are user defined (software can reset the clock), but what else is cleared other than OC settings and the Bios (ie. 1401). Is it necessary to load a Bios (ie. 1401) after clearing CMOS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reading the Manual and doing Google searches doesn't provide me with answers to these questions and I would not want to clear the CMOS without understanding how to recover from that act. This all occurred to me as I was about to press the Clear button, and I realized that I didn't know what I was about to do - so if I were about to jump off a bridge please let me know - thanks for possibly saving me from suicide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One bonus question: How many cycles can CMOS memory survive? I think I read once (early 1990's ?) that rewriting had a finite life, short enough to be concerned about -- less than a thousand times, way less? Searches about this only give me the life of the coin cell at about 6.4 years... all the other articles talk about SSD etc, and they have enough rewrite cycles for me to load a Bios continuously for may lifetimes doing it non-stop.


I cleared BIOS before flashing with 1401, mainly because it was suggested. I am unclear about exactly what the action protects against. Ideally, a new BIOS would overwrite the entire BIOS space and clearing wouldn't be necessary.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I confirm, same problem and pump noise on kraken x61. Bios 1401.
> 
> I use 81% fan speed and dc regime in bios - works without problem


AIO pumps have a tendency to make noise if you control their power in the motherboard bios. But the CAM software is a piece of *****.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> AIO pumps have a tendency to make noise if you control their power in the motherboard bios. But the CAM software is a piece of *****.


Most AIO pumps are best run at full speed if lower noise is preferred.


----------



## ressonantia

@[email protected]

Can you comment or have you guys been able to determine why the with 1401 and even 1201 before, people with 1600X's can't seem to set manual voltages, and with 1401 there seems to be a rise in F9 Q-codes when rebooting? I have sent bug reports for both issues but haven't heard back from anyone so far.


----------



## buddywh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> ....
> You could measure behind the socket? a few members have done so here. Again take from that was CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) is closest to that. One of the members share is quoted in my thread, in my signature, section C6H ProbeIt VCORE point vs measuring at socket. Also view the section LLC settings on C6H, [email protected] has give some oscilloscope data.
> 
> I'm just an enthusiast which is a bit "post-o-holic"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm not trying for a 3.9g OC. But thermals have been so well controlled I wanted to find a stable OC there with safe voltages and then drop it back to 3.875 for 24/7. And I am very much considering that stress levels in daily use are a lot less for setting an operating voltage... but the occasional handbrake encode is the reason I was excited about a cheaper 8 core/16 thread solution so that's also a consideration. I'm also not worried about degrading the processor's life: i doubt very serious I'll have this computer more than 5 years, and if AMD is true to form they'll have something newer/faster (think PhenomII or Vishera for Zen) to pop into AM4 sockets in two years or so.

I tried probing the back side of the socket; but space is so tight and you really have to get both probes in there or it will include voltage drop of the ground path. A probe slipped once trying to find Vcore and I gave up: no sense welding a probe to the socket just to prove a point.

Which is the same as an oscilloscope reading: nice to have but I'd agree that 4 phase voltage line is gonna be pretty ugly. But darn it's stable and locked solid; at least in the HWInfo graphs. I just wish this board did have an LLC control. Now that I know there is droop I believe even a simple one would help a lot.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krischan*
> 
> I'm hesitant to return it, not sure if a new motherboard would be fine


As someone mentioned, try DC (Direct Control) bios settings for the radiator fans, but disable Q-Fan control for the pump.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> @[email protected]
> 
> Can you comment or have you guys been able to determine why the with 1401 and even 1201 before, people with 1600X's can't seem to set manual voltages, and with 1401 there seems to be a rise in F9 Q-codes when rebooting? I have sent bug reports for both issues but haven't heard back from anyone so far.


Huh? I'm running a 1600X on the C6H, manual voltage works fine as does p-state dynamic voltage. No issues with either 1201 or now, 1401. (or 9943 for that matter).


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Huh? I'm running a 1600X on the C6H, manual voltage works fine as does p-state dynamic voltage. No issues with either 1201 or now, 1401. (or 9943 for that matter).


Thats... Odd, I know I'm not the only one with this issue. And it seems like the C6H is not the only one with this issue either. P-state dynamic voltages are ok-ish, I can get mine to downclock, but not to downvolt for some reason. This is on both systems that I have built.


----------



## ibeat117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I would go with 3600cl15 I dont think anyone managet to boot up anything pass 3680


Ahem...


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibeat117*
> 
> Ahem...


Hello

What memory speed when using dual channel?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> Thats... Odd, I know I'm not the only one with this issue. And it seems like the C6H is not the only one with this issue either. P-state dynamic voltages are ok-ish, I can get mine to downclock, but not to downvolt for some reason. This is on both systems that I have built.


Gotta be a bios setting that's causing the effect you are seeing. With my `1600x p-state OC actually required a -0.0625V offset to tame the VID P0 thought it needed. Manual was just straight forward, and necessary with the 130 BCLK I use for ram settings with that configuration (mainly for Boinc).

here's a screenie of the dynamic clocks and voltages with bclk 100 (it's tricky with 130 tho







) :


ps - ugh... anyone else put off by the capta thing on ROG forums?


----------



## ibeat117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> What memory speed when using dual channel?


Well i was good going with this:



but then i wanted to push even further but failed and i couldn´t get back to these settings so i´m using 3466 14-14-14-34 for the moment until a new BIOS or AGESA version


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibeat117*
> 
> Well i was good going with this:
> 
> 
> 
> but then i wanted to push even further but failed and i couldn´t get back to these settings so i´m using 3466 14-14-14-34 for the moment until a new BIOS or AGESA version


and what is that? ram frequency not shown.


----------



## ibeat117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> and what is that? ram frequency not shown.


Ups it´s 3600


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Gotta be a bios setting that's causing the effect you are seeing. With my `1600x p-state OC actually required a -0.0625V offset to tame the VID P0 thought it needed. Manual was just straight forward, and necessary with the 130 BCLK I use for ram settings with that configuration (mainly for Boinc).
> 
> here's a screenie of the dynamic clocks and voltages with bclk 100 (it's tricky with 130 tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) :


That is very very strange. I'm planning on RMA'ing one CPU because it doesn't seem to want to XFR much so I'll see if the new one exhibits the same behaviour. For reference, I can P-state OC with offset voltages. I can manually set a multiplier with offset voltages but I can't use manual voltage. Doing that just locks it at a 22x multiplier. Also, when P-state OC-ing I noticed that CPU core voltage would stay pretty much at max even while the frequencies lowered.


----------



## PhantomGaming

Bios 1401 Good vs Bad

Good
>cold boot fixed
>more stable
>improve ram overclocking

Bad
>XFR is less frequent than on previous bios
>Lower Single thread
>slow boot time compared to intel platforms


----------



## ressonantia

@gupsterg

I relaxed the timings a bit and now it passes 1 hour GSAT. I might run it overnight tonight or something just to be sure. Very nice boosts to AIDA Mem+cache benchmarks though.

tRC: 56 -> 60
tFAW: 26 -> 36
trrDL: 6 -> 9
tCKE: 6 -> 9


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibeat117*
> 
> Ups it´s 3600


good sticks, good cpu.. and good job!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> That is very very strange. I'm planning on RMA'ing one CPU because it doesn't seem to want to XFR much so I'll see if the new one exhibits the same behaviour. For reference, I can P-state OC with offset voltages. I can manually set a multiplier with offset voltages but I can't use manual voltage. Doing that just locks it at a 22x multiplier. Also, when P-state OC-ing I noticed that CPU core voltage would stay pretty much at max even while the frequencies lowered.


yeah - that is a very strange behavior - I replied to your post in the ROG forum also, same as here. So, if you clrcmos (save your good settings first), post into Bios and change only CPB to disabled, Multiplier to say 38, bclk to 100 and set manual vcore to the necessary voltage... max frequency is 2200? If yes, while in windows use TYurbo Vcore to increase bclk ... still 2200? If yes again, something has gone awry with three(?) rigs? Daaum. Hopefully it is not due to up and down flashing.









grabbed this manual vcore SS while the rig is folding:
bios 1401


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibeat117*
> 
> Ahem...


You do realize that your memory at C 18 is going to be slower than 3466mhz at C 14, but enjoy I guess.


----------



## ibeat117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> You do realize that your memory at C 18 is going to be slower than 3466mhz at C 14, but enjoy I guess.


we were talking about booting not making it stable or getting the timing right


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - that is a very strange behavior - I replied to your post in the ROG forum also, same as here. So, if you clrcmos (save your good settings first), post into Bios and change only CPB to disabled, Multiplier to say 38, bclk to 100 and set manual vcore to the necessary voltage... max frequency is 2200? If yes, while in windows use TYurbo Vcore to increase bclk ... still 2200? If yes again, something has gone awry with three(?) rigs? Daaum. Hopefully it is not due to up and down flashing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grabbed this manual vcore SS while the rig is folding:
> bios 1401


I've only been experimenting with one system, the other one has been on 1201 pretty much ever since we set it up and even that one exhibits the same issue, put in manual voltage and it locks to 22x. I don't even need to touch the multiplier just set it to manual core voltage...

To be fair my sample size is only 2 heh but still its been consistent on these 2 and from what I can tell others are having the same issue too, so maybe a batch problem? I'm not sure. But yeah the other 1600X is running at stock settings and it XFRs up like there's no tomorrow. Mine doesn't


----------



## CuewarsTaner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> any changes against 9943/45?


I can't go 3600. 3333 and 3466 are both unstable. For example, after a short time use for 2 hours, the computer shutdown black screen


----------



## CuewarsTaner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> AGESA 1006 RC4 official BIOS 1401
> 
> Just tested quickly 3600 memory and cold booting, seems good but you guys are going to have to help me test this before we have a judgement. Seems CPU temp reading from SIO now has -20*C offset for XFR enabled CPUs.


I can't go 3600. 3333 and 3466 are both unstable. For example, after a short time use for 2 hours, the computer shutdown black screen


----------



## CuewarsTaner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> @[email protected]
> 
> Can you comment or have you guys been able to determine why the with 1401 and even 1201 before, people with 1600X's can't seem to set manual voltages, and with 1401 there seems to be a rise in F9 Q-codes when rebooting? I have sent bug reports for both issues but haven't heard back from anyone so far.


I don't have the C9 issue. But I have the issue that every time I save my new bios setting, the required-reboot after saving BIOS setting will cause 0C error code. I have never seen this code before. But it only shows up once. And if the 0C code shows up, my windows will be extremely slow. Slow: like internet speed between 2G and LTE 4G.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Ryzen [email protected],8 13 Degrees in idle on kraken x61 and 31 in o.c.c.t...***??? Use hwinfo 64 last beta...pls help


Disable SenseMI Skew (Tweaker's Paradise).


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Silent Scone
> 
> Thanks for quick response and thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Tonight IMO is no go for HCI Memtest, reason room even now showing ~30°C. I wanna run it at ~25°C to emulate GSAT run that passed, so perhaps tomorrow. When you mean I'm on the edge do you mean stability or edge of cracking it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Or edge of cracking myself up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @buddywh
> 
> Yes IMO. I use max as a guide from that reading as worst case, but average is probably better to use. Just depends how cautious you wanna be. What are your max/average?


Edge of stability


----------



## IRobot23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> You do realize that your memory at C 18 is going to be slower than 3466mhz at C 14, but enjoy I guess.


DF clock give you advantages over slower.... I would love to see,if someone can hit 4000MHz with bad (20-24C) timings.


----------



## StevieP24

Pretty happy with these scores havent really optimized voltages yet.


----------



## Krischan

In addition to the fan control problems I get weird temp read outs when I leave my PC on for some time, for example CPU @ -40°C or Motherboard @ -70°C. I get these readouts in AI Suite and 3rd party tools like AIDA64. Can someone confirm that this is not normal?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krischan*
> 
> In addition to the fan control problems I get weird temp read outs when I leave my PC on for some time, for example CPU @ -40°C or Motherboard @ -70°C. I get these readouts in AI Suite and 3rd party tools like AIDA64. Can someone confirm that this is not normal?


Try not to run multiple tools polling the system at the same time, if you are. This can cause erroneous readings like that


----------



## Krischan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Try not to run multiple tools polling the system at the same time, if you are. This can cause erroneous readings like that


It's only AIDA64 that is running constantly, the wrong readouts also happened when I only ran AIDA and nothing else that reads the temps


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Edge of stability


Damn! You're breaking by ❤!







. I'd say edge of cracking it







.

The number hours I've ploughed into GSAT/HCI Memtest for testing profile on UEFI 1401 I can't say I've seen posts from another to that level. So they may well have errors past the 4hr to 7hr mark.

HCI Memtest seems like the only program catching the error. Last time this happened on a differing UEFI but similar RAM MHz I had to slacken timings. I may do that but as The Stilt has already highlighted the PMU FW differs on 1401 vs 9943 and isn't as nice for tighten RAM, I may roll back to that.

As ambient temps seem like are not going to return to usual UK levels for another week. I've decided I can't wait and cracking on with assessing this profile for fix on 1401. I've currently upped CAD Bus values, ie gone 30 ohms on ones The Stilt highlighted to members for uses with 3466MHz+.

Will update how it goes







.

@ressonantia

Sweet







.

@buddywh

OK, roll with CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) as advised.

I reckon some boards have their own prefixed stuff going on. For example noted some differences of stock voltages of same CPU say for SOC on say Giga vs Asus boards. So I reckon there could be difference between your board and say C6H for LLC, etc.

Anyhow enjoy your CPU/board







.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Damn! You're breaking by ❤!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'd say edge of cracking it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The number hours I've ploughed into GSAT/HCI Memtest for testing profile on UEFI 1401 I can't say I've seen posts from another to that level. So they may well have errors past the 4hr to 7hr mark.
> 
> HCI Memtest seems like the only program catching the error. Last time this happened on a differing UEFI but similar RAM MHz I had to slacken timings. I may do that but as The Stilt has already highlighted the PMU FW differs on 1401 vs 9943 and isn't as nice for tighten RAM, I may roll back to that.
> 
> As ambient temps seem like are not going to return to usual UK levels for another week. I've decided I can't wait and cracking on with assessing this profile for fix on 1401. I've currently upped CAD Bus values, ie gone 30 ohms on ones The Stilt highlighted to members for uses with 3466MHz+.
> .


More or less the same thing! How much coverage is sufficient is almost a how long is a piece of string question. You could revert all secondary timings to auto values and run for the same amount of coverage, but the time it takes to reach that much coverage is the main reason users tend not to.


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







and I agree on testing is more towards what each user wishes to do







.

On a lighter note, is the free X99 rig offer open to OCN members or just OCuk?







. If open to OCN members if may spur them on







.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I agree on testing is more towards what each user wishes to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> On a lighter note, is the free X99 rig offer open to OCN members or just OCuk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If open to OCN members if may spur them on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Seeing as most users can't get 3600 stable, 3866 is very much a fantasy - but you're on OCUK so I guess it's open to you also lol


----------



## gupsterg

Glad to read your sense humour is as sound as advice







. I concur 3600MHz is gold level, 3866MHz dream level







. I'm hoping as FW improve/better weather perhaps I'll be in the running for the compo, 3600MHz is only post/OS stable at present







.

Any how back to the matter at hand. So following on from post 20218 I adjusted CAD Bus config to 30 ohms. 1st error ~2hrs in, quickest yet so far







, let it run ~4hrs and notched up 4 errors total.



HCITweak160ohmsCAD30ohms25C27C.txt 22k .txt file


I'm excluding temps now, room temps is ~27C and was ~25C at start. Gonna try CAD Bus 20ohms. Once I've fiddled about may go back to 9943 using same setup and see what happens. as had passed HCI Memtest 2x 7hrs before.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Glad to read your sense humour is as sound as advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I concur 3600MHz is gold level, 3866MHz dream level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm hoping as FW improve/better weather perhaps I'll be in the running for the compo, 3600MHz is only post/OS stable at present
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Any how back to the matter at hand. So following on from post 20218 I adjusted CAD Bus config to 30 ohms. 1st error ~2hrs in, quickest yet so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , let it run ~4hrs and notched up 4 errors total.
> 
> 
> 
> HCITweak160ohmsCAD30ohms25C27C.txt 22k .txt file
> 
> 
> I'm excluding temps now, room temps is ~27C and was ~25C at start. Gonna try CAD Bus 20ohms. Once I've fiddled about may go back to 9943 using same setup as see what happens.


Those settings for me had a big impact for stability for me in 1401. Currently using 40 ohms on all, 14-14-14-36, 3500, BCLK 109.4 with massage sub timings, 3.91ghz PState 0. Now which one or ones are helping with stability? Can I get better stability by optimizing each one and how would I do that efficiently, like one at 20 other at 60 and so on?

For me using Bank Swap Group disabled but with Bank Swap Group Alternate enabled gives me both good Aida64 Mem & Cache marks and SkyDive combined at around 130fps.

Aida stress testing, playing music browsing and will do other stuff. For me instabilities are more pronounced with music playing.


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> I have the same RAM (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ B-Die) and although it runs fine on 3066 Mhz I have no luck at 3200 regardless of how much I relax the timings. I tried the 20 Ohm tip and it definitely helps, but I still can't get the RAM fully stable.
> Can't wait for your settings. Please add your VDDSOC and CLDO_VDDP values to the list. Also do you use D.O.C.P Standard or are you going all manual?
> 
> EDIT: just want to add, that ProcODT 96 Ohm works better for me
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few of us around here with the same kit and headaches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my case it's stable at *3066MHz* using:
> *D.O.C.P. Standard*
> *Latencies: 14, 14, 14, 14, 34, 48*
> *Cmd2T: 2T*
> *Gear Down Enable: Disabled*
> *ProcODT_SM: 96*
> *CPU SOC Voltage: 1.15* (still fine tuning it)
> *DRAM Voltage: 1.36*
> *DRAM VBoot Voltage: 1.40*
> 
> *CLDO_VDDP: 900* (still trying to figure out if another value may be better for my system, but at least I have no cold boot issues anymore at 3066MHz).
> 
> Regarding what The Stilt said about these values:
> 
> *Clock Drive Strength*
> *Address / Command Drive Strength*
> *CS / ODT Drive Strength*
> *CKE Drive Strength*
> 
> In my case it also happens that the higher those values, the more inestable my system gets. *20* seems more stable, but it's not enough to get 3200MHz stable for me
Click to expand...

I'm stable on 3066Mhz also (800% HCI MemTest)
*BIOS: 1401*
*D.O.C.P. Standard*
*ProcODT_SM: 96Ohm*
*CPU SOC Voltage: 1.1V*
*DRAM Voltage: 1.35V*
*CLDO_VDDP: 975*
*Clock Drive Strength: 20Ohm* (Drive Strength values on AUTO work fine with 3066, but seem to give me a little edge on 3200 when set to 20Ohm)
*Address / Command Drive Strength: 20Ohm*
*CS / ODT Drive Strength: 20Ohm*
*CKE Drive Strength: 20Ohm*


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Those settings for me had a big impact for stability for me in 1401. Currently using 40 ohms on all, 14-14-14-36, 3500, BCLK 109.4 with massage sub timings, 3.91ghz PState 0. Now which one or ones are helping with stability? Can I get better stability by optimizing each one and how would I do that efficiently, like one at 20 other at 60 and so on?
> 
> For me using BankSwapGroup disabled but with BankSwapGroupAlternate enabled gives me both good Aida64 Mem & Cache marks and SkyDive combined at around 130fps.
> 
> Aida stress testing, playing music browsing and will do other stuff. For me instabilities are more pronounced with music playing.


Thanks for info







.

I tested BGSA Auto/On/Off with BGS Off and posted results/opinion here. So as BGSA Auto is seeming like defaulting to off and Auto/Off seems better in the context of tests done. I'm rolling with BGSA [Auto] for now.

Just gonna update a table of results I have in my own thread regarding 2400MHz vs 2800MHz vs 3200MHz with 3333MHz test data at same timings on UEFI 9943, which so far seems the best on stability/MHz, etc.


----------



## FLCLimax

BIOS EZ Flash no longer works after fl;ashing to 1401. Wanted to change to previous BIOS because cold boot loop is back with this one.


----------



## gupsterg

Use USB flashback.


----------



## CentroX

Bought ripjaws 3600 cl15


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobot23*
> 
> DF clock give you advantages over slower.... I would love to see,if someone can hit 4000MHz with bad (20-24C) timings.


Higher DFICLK itself doesn't improve the performance. Increasing the DFICLK (by increasing the MEMCLK) only helps if the DFI is the bottle neck.
1600MHz DFICLK (i.e. 3200MHz MEMCLK) is sufficient for > R7 1800X and the returns from higher speeds are diminishing. At higher CPU speeds (which are unachievable on current gen. Ryzen CPUs) the required DFICLK for optimal performance will increase as well.










Latency is king >= 3200MHz.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Thanks for info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I tested BGSA Auto/On/Off with BGS Off and posted results/opinion here. So as BGSA Auto is seeming like defaulting to off and Auto/Off seems better in the context of tests done. I'm rolling with BGSA [Auto] for now.
> 
> Just gonna update a table of results I have in my own thread regarding 2400MHz vs 2800MHz vs 3200MHz with 3333MHz test data at same timings on UEFI 9943, which so far seems the best on stability/MHz, etc.


I am going to have to retest BGSA to confirm if I actually got an improvement in both SD combine and Aida64 Mem & Cache. You have very accurate testing methods and recordings.

Last run Aida64 crashed at 1hr 15min. So I am running now with Cad Bus at 30 Aida64 Stress testing again (3500, BCLK 109.4, 3.9ghz PS 0).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> I've only been experimenting with one system, the other one has been on 1201 pretty much ever since we set it up and even that one exhibits the same issue, put in manual voltage and it locks to 22x. I don't even need to touch the multiplier just set it to manual core voltage...
> 
> To be fair my sample size is only 2 heh but still its been consistent on these 2 and from what I can tell others are having the same issue too, so maybe a batch problem? I'm not sure. But yeah the other 1600X is running at stock settings and it XFRs up like there's no tomorrow. Mine doesn't


Ugh - you'll have to play musical MBs to figure out if it is the board or cpu that needs to RMA
Here's a couple of bios screen shots, but I'm sure you have all the same settings:


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Higher DFICLK itself doesn't improve the performance. Increasing the DFICLK (by increasing the MEMCLK) only helps if the DFI is the bottle neck.
> 1600MHz DFICLK (i.e. 3200MHz MEMCLK) is sufficient for > R7 1800X and the returns from higher speeds are diminishing. At higher CPU speeds (which are unachievable on current gen. Ryzen CPUs) the required DFICLK for optimal performance will increase as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latency is king >= 3200MHz.


Where's the graph from please mate?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Higher DFICLK itself doesn't improve the performance. Increasing the DFICLK (by increasing the MEMCLK) only helps if the DFI is the bottle neck.
> 1600MHz DFICLK (i.e. 3200MHz MEMCLK) is sufficient for > R7 1800X and the returns from higher speeds are diminishing. At higher CPU speeds (which are unachievable on current gen. Ryzen CPUs) the required DFICLK for optimal performance will increase as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latency is king >= 3200MHz.


+rep







, thank you as always







.

Only my opinion from your last set of results, posted here. 3200MHz C12 @ 1.45V-1.5V may not be something all attain. The delta of 3200MHz C12 is ~1.6% vs 3520MHz C14, so user may find something else is optimal in the context of what user can attain IMO.

Any chance of info on VDIMM you've used for above and past linked dat, cheers







.

My own testing is echoing that the 4% MEMCLK gain on 3333MHz vs 3200MHz yields nothing except gain in AIDA64 bench and possibly MLC (yet to view data but in zip below). Which is useless "paper performance gain"







.



RAW data zip link.

UEFI 9943 used, same timings per MEMCLK, settings and old data here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> I am going to have to retest BGSA to confirm if I actually got an improvement in both SD combine and Aida64 Mem & Cache. You have very accurate testing methods and recordings.
> 
> Last run Aida64 crashed at 1hr 15min. So I am running now with Cad Bus at 30 Aida64 Stress testing again (3500, BCLK 109.4, 3.9ghz PS 0).


Thanks







, I try what I can with my limited knowledge/tools







. I must do SD for those tests







, be great to compare data







.

20ohms had errors quicker for me than 30ohms. 24ohms seems best, as 60ohms has gone iffy as well







. I may now just go back to UEFI 9943 where this profile did work for HCI Memtest and other stuff, as it maybe as The Stilt has said the UEFI 1401 PMU FW is not as good as UEFI 9943 for tightened RAM stability.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Most AIO pumps are best run at full speed if lower noise is preferred.


My pump both has vibration and resonance problems, the latter of which can be controlled via using certain rpm steps. Unfortunately the Asus BIOS only allows speeds to ramp up/down, not to change in full steps.

During normal desktop use when the CPU is mostly idle it makes sense to run the pump at a voltage that leads to the pumps being mostly inaudible.

The C6H AIO pump header is useless for both goals, it's not even listed in Asus Windows control software (the lower pump header is). Because of this I am using the CPU fan header for my AIO pump and chassis 2 header for my radiator fans.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Higher DFICLK itself doesn't improve the performance. Increasing the DFICLK (by increasing the MEMCLK) only helps if the DFI is the bottle neck.
> 1600MHz DFICLK (i.e. 3200MHz MEMCLK) is sufficient for > R7 1800X and the returns from higher speeds are diminishing. At higher CPU speeds (which are unachievable on current gen. Ryzen CPUs) the required DFICLK for optimal performance will increase as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latency is king >= 3200MHz.


What settings were the 3200 LL and 3466 LL using?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RossiOCUK*
> 
> Where's the graph from please mate?


I'm sure it is his work.









3600c16 would be a valuable comparison....


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RossiOCUK*
> 
> Where's the graph from please mate?


It's mine.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 3600c16 would be a valuable comparison....


Would test it, but it's undoable for me with decent settings.


----------



## macxell

Ok and what is LL means how low latency you selected for 3200 in your tests? I have 14 14 14 34 75 on 1T @ 3200


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> It's mine.


Are you able to share the settings used for 3200, 3200LL and 3466LL . I assume LL stands for low latency?

Cheers.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> What settings where the 3200 LL and 3466 LL using?


3200MHz = 12-12-12-28-54-140ns-9-8-12-2-2-GDME-1T (tCL-tRCDR/W-tRP-tRAS-tRC-tRFC-tCWL-tRTP-tWR-tWRWRSCL-tRDRDSCL)
3466MHz = 14-14-14-28-54-192ns-14-8-12-2-2-GDMD-1T (tCL-tRCDR/W-tRP-tRAS-tRC-tRFC-tCWL-tRTP-tWR-tWRWRSCL-tRDRDSCL)

140ns @ 3200MHz = 224 CLK
192ns @ 3466MHz = 333 CLK


----------



## DarkPrinzz

Hey guys... Struggling a lot here.
I have a Ryzen 1700 with the Stock Cooler and G-Skill 16GB 14-14-14-34 3200 Kit. I can get the memory working with DOCP Standard profile normally... However I can't touch the CPU's overclock or else I'll get random black screen restarts.

What I did try to do for overclocking (failed P95 Blend):
1.38v
Multiplier at 37
BCLK 100

Is there anything else I can try to change to stabilize this overclock? I ended up giving up and running on stock to avoid more headaches...

Also, on a similar note, my Ryzen is only giving me 120ish FPS on CS:GO, with dips to 80, any idea what might be going on? (I have a 980TI so GPU shouldn't be the problem)

Thanks


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> 3200MHz = 12-12-12-28-54-140ns-9-8-12-2-2-GDME-1T (tCL-tRCDR/W-tRP-tRAS-tRC-tRFC-tCWL-tRTP-tWR-tWRWRSCL-tRDRDSCL)
> 3466MHz = 14-14-14-28-54-192ns-14-8-12-2-2-GDMD-1T (tCL-tRCDR/W-tRP-tRAS-tRC-tRFC-tCWL-tRTP-tWR-tWRWRSCL-tRDRDSCL)
> 
> 140ns @ 3200MHz = 224 CLK
> 192ns @ 3466MHz = 333 CLK


Thanks. Guess I'll stick with 3466 and lower sub timings as much as I can. Not sure if I can get as low as yours on 1401.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> 3200MHz = 12-12-12-28-54-140ns-9-8-12-2-2-GDME-1T (tCL-tRCDR/W-tRP-tRAS-tRC-tRFC-tCWL-tRTP-tWR-tWRWRSCL-tRDRDSCL)
> 3466MHz = 14-14-14-28-54-192ns-14-8-12-2-2-GDMD-1T (tCL-tRCDR/W-tRP-tRAS-tRC-tRFC-tCWL-tRTP-tWR-tWRWRSCL-tRDRDSCL)
> 
> 140ns @ 3200MHz = 224 CLK
> 192ns @ 3466MHz = 333 CLK


I'm assuming as you previously said on UEFI 1401 PMU FW wouldn't stabilize what you got on UEFI 9943 you used 9943?

Also any chance of VDIMM as guide to us?

What is MD ME?

Guessing by past advice given by you on GD it is off?

+rep, cheers







.

*** edit ***

Ah I get it now







.

GDME is GearDown Mode Enabled
GDMD is GearDown Mode Disabled


----------



## Clukos

Latest version of AIDA64 (beta) doesn't show decreased memory results with BGS disabled on single rank kits


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkPrinzz*
> 
> Hey guys... Struggling a lot here.
> I have a Ryzen 1700 with the Stock Cooler and G-Skill 16GB 14-14-14-34 3200 Kit. I can get the memory working with DOCP Standard profile normally... However I can't touch the CPU's overclock or else I'll get random black screen restarts.
> 
> What I did try to do for overclocking (failed P95 Blend):
> 1.38v
> Multiplier at 37
> BCLK 100
> 
> Is there anything else I can try to change to stabilize this overclock? I ended up giving up and running on stock to avoid more headaches...
> 
> Also, on a similar note, my Ryzen is only giving me 120ish FPS on CS:GO, with dips to 80, any idea what might be going on? (I have a 980TI so GPU shouldn't be the problem)
> 
> Thanks


What SOC voltage?


----------



## -Gifted-

Just my 2cents....

Been rocking a 1800X and VI since day 1...

Not been bothered about overlocking for now. just after a stable environment.

So my 2x 16GB Trident Z C16 kits (32GB Total) have never been running at any decent speeds.

Originally I only managed to get them at 2400mhz.

The 9945 came along and for the first time I ran at a stable 2993mhz and much quicker boot times. Basically it was the first bios that fixed most things for me.

The biggest problem I have had since launch is the completely stupid 20oC offset on temps. I have a full custom water loop only on the CPU (will add a 1080Ti to it this week though)... due to the stupid offset my fans jumped all over the place even though the water is clap cold. half the reason I could not be bothered to play with the bios with overclocking settings is that if I ever reset the cmos I had to spend forever moving all the fan curves again.

Now the new 1401 Bios... YESS!! FINALLY proper temps... my 1800x is reporting a completely solid idle of 22oC... which sound about right considering my water temps and room temp. the fans are now completely silent for first time ever and system rock solid... also the ram now runs at 3066mhz for first time.. still just one step off the 3200 I'm after (It booted at 3200mhz once.. but on a cold boot it fails training and drops back to 2166)

Big thumbs up on this one from me then!


----------



## DarkPrinzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> What SOC voltage?


I believe 1.1? Sorry, not at home so I can't verify, but I tried following what some people managed to achieve and none of it seemed to work! How important is SOC voltage btw?


----------



## kaseki

A propos to this 1401 issue, I found that my stability had suddenly degraded on 1401 when the room temperature rose a few degrees C above normal ambient (due to an A/C issue). After progressively backing out ongoing timing changes and repetitively running GSAT, I found that the baseline I had been using from 9943 was also unstable when warm (on 1401). Ultimately, changing VDIMM from 1.35 to 1.375 seems to have corrected the issue. I was also able at this VDIMM voltage to modestly tighten some timings relative to the previous baseline. I will provide a new BIOS text dump soon.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I'm assuming as you previously said on UEFI 1401 PMU FW wouldn't stabilize what you got on UEFI 9943 you used 9943?
> 
> Also any chance of VDIMM as guide to us?
> 
> What is MD ME?
> 
> Guessing by past advice given by you on GD it is off?
> 
> +rep, cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *** edit ***
> 
> Ah I get it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> GDME is GearDown Mode Enabled
> GDMD is GearDown Mode Disabled


Gup, since you're at the edge of stability/instability anyways at 3333, might as well clock it up to 3466!









You should be able to get it at CL14, and then tighten timings from default. Seems like its the best ratio of speed/latency. Unless somehow we can get to 3600-CL14, but that might take too much from the memory/DRAM volt.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I'm assuming as you previously said on UEFI 1401 PMU FW wouldn't stabilize what you got on UEFI 9943 you used 9943?
> 
> Also any chance of VDIMM as guide to us?
> 
> What is MD ME?
> 
> Guessing by past advice given by you on GD it is off?
> 
> +rep, cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *** edit ***
> 
> Ah I get it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> GDME is GearDown Mode Enabled
> GDMD is GearDown Mode Disabled


Yes, both of those were done on the older PMU (ver. 42, found in 9943).

>= 1.45V for 3200MHz CL12, 1.375V for 3466MHz. Both readings are actual, i.e. 1.44V and 1.365V set from bios.


----------



## Ticas

Guyz i have a problem that I can't resolve. My MBs LEDS stay ON even if I put the RGB lightininh in sleep/hibernate/in soft states off. Am i the only one with this problem or there is a fix/solution for this ?








For you help so far.











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Edge of stability


MY MAN camt beat Edge of Stability what my PC's always ran at


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> Bought ripjaws 3600 cl15


Good choice As You see everyone came to conclusion its better th have Tight timings than MHZ pass 3200. This Kit should run some fantasting settings at 3466


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> +rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , thank you as always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Only my opinion from your last set of results, posted here. 3200MHz C12 @ 1.45V-1.5V may not be something all attain. The delta of 3200MHz C12 is ~1.6% vs 3520MHz C14, so user may find something else is optimal in the context of what user can attain IMO.
> 
> Any chance of info on VDIMM you've used for above and past linked dat, cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> My own testing is echoing that the 4% MEMCLK gain on 3333MHz vs 3200MHz yields nothing except gain in AIDA64 bench and possibly MLC (yet to view data but in zip below). Which is useless "paper performance gain"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> RAW data zip link.
> 
> UEFI 9943 used, same timings per MEMCLK, settings and old data here.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I try what I can with my limited knowledge/tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I must do SD for those tests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , be great to compare data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 20ohms had errors quicker for me than 30ohms. 24ohms seems best, as 60ohms has gone iffy as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I may now just go back to UEFI 9943 where this profile did work for HCI Memtest and other stuff, as it maybe as The Stilt has said the UEFI 1401 PMU FW is not as good as UEFI 9943 for tightened RAM stability.


Thanks. Quick update going to 30 ohms Aida 64 (mem 3500, BCLK 109.4, 3.9 PS 0) stress testing. No crashes 3hr 18min which I then terminated the test. Going to even more tighter timings. Looks like my single data points at times can be misleading thinking 40 ohms was more stable (that came from using 3333 and BCLK of 107 or 108, so different configuration). Looks like 30 ohms is more stable even though a single data point.

Process I will use next is to continue to lower memory timings until I get hopefully a somewhat consistent crash - then try 24 ohms to see what that does, then do each one individually to see if an optimization can be had to further reduce memory timings. My thinking is you have 4 settings, one or two maybe helping while adjusting another may not do anything or possibly having a negative effect.


----------



## Krischan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElmerF*
> 
> Same problem. Ramp up/down constantly. Timing and temp profiles made no difference. RMA'd my board for a different problem, the board that came back (different board) had NO cooling issues. I think there are sensor problems on some boards. I recommend you send it back.


Hi, do you use Q-Fan and/ or Fan Xpert with your new board which has no problems?


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> 3200MHz = 12-12-12-28-54-140ns-9-8-12-2-2-GDME-1T (tCL-tRCDR/W-tRP-tRAS-tRC-tRFC-tCWL-tRTP-tWR-tWRWRSCL-tRDRDSCL)
> 3466MHz = 14-14-14-28-54-192ns-14-8-12-2-2-GDMD-1T (tCL-tRCDR/W-tRP-tRAS-tRC-tRFC-tCWL-tRTP-tWR-tWRWRSCL-tRDRDSCL)
> 
> 140ns @ 3200MHz = 224 CLK
> 192ns @ 3466MHz = 333 CLK


I've to ask because I'm not reading everything here, sorry. Which RAM kit do you have? Was it a 2x8GB single rank Samsung B-die e.g. G.Skill Trident Z DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14-34 (F4-3200C14D-16GTZ).

P.S. Would be much more easier to follow if you guys could create a rig documentation in your signature in your profile here: "Your Rigs" and "Your Forum Signature". Thank you.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Higher DFICLK itself doesn't improve the performance. Increasing the DFICLK (by increasing the MEMCLK) only helps if the DFI is the bottle neck.
> 1600MHz DFICLK (i.e. 3200MHz MEMCLK) is sufficient for > R7 1800X and the returns from higher speeds are diminishing. At higher CPU speeds (which are unachievable on current gen. Ryzen CPUs) the required DFICLK for optimal performance will increase as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latency is king >= 3200MHz.


When you say LL, for these graphs at 3200 and 3466 are you talking both at C14 and your posted sub timings, or is the 3200 kit at something crazy like C12? Sorry what I meant to say is are all the sub timings the same as Stilts original posted C14 timings, or what needs to be changed for trying C12?


----------



## ToguroSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ticas*
> 
> Guyz i have a problem that I can't resolve. My MBs LEDS stay ON even if I put the RGB lightininh in sleep/hibernate/in soft states off. Am i the only one with this problem or there is a fix/solution for this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For you help so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey:

As per manual :

3.6.5
APM Configuration
The items in this menu allow you to set system wake and sleep settings.ErP Ready [Disabled]This item allows you to switch off some power at S4+S5 or S5 to get the system ready forErP requirement. When set to [Enabled], all other PME options are switched off.Configuration options: [Disabled] [Enable(S4+S5)] [Enable(S5)]

What you need to do is set it to enabled s4+s5


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> When you say LL, for these graphs at 3200 and 3466 are you talking both at C14 and your posted sub timings, or is the 3200 kit at something crazy like C12? Sorry what I meant to say is are all the sub timings the same as Stilts original posted C14 timings, or what needs to be changed for trying C12?


You could have read on 6 more posts and would have found this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> What settings where the 3200 LL and 3466 LL using?
> 
> 
> 
> 3200MHz = 12-12-12-28-54-140ns-9-8-12-2-2-GDME-1T (tCL-tRCDR/W-tRP-tRAS-tRC-tRFC-tCWL-tRTP-tWR-tWRWRSCL-tRDRDSCL)
> 3466MHz = 14-14-14-28-54-192ns-14-8-12-2-2-GDMD-1T (tCL-tRCDR/W-tRP-tRAS-tRC-tRFC-tCWL-tRTP-tWR-tWRWRSCL-tRDRDSCL)
> 
> 140ns @ 3200MHz = 224 CLK
> 192ns @ 3466MHz = 333 CLK
Click to expand...


----------



## CentroX

How do i turn off the cpu warning temp that sometimes interrupts my boot?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> I've to ask because I'm not reading everything here, sorry. Which RAM kit do you have? Was it a 2x8GB single rank Samsung B-die e.g. G.Skill Trident Z DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14-34 (F4-3200C14D-16GTZ).
> 
> P.S. Would be much more easier to follow if you guys could create a rig documentation in your signature in your profile here: "Your Rigs" and "Your Forum Signature". Thank you.


These were on 3600C15 G.Skills.

I don't have a rig, just a rather "wide" variety of different components.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> How do i turn off the cpu warning temp that sometimes interrupts my boot?


Under qmonitor under tools or whatever its under, press ignore for cpu temp and that should ignore the cpu temp warning. I have it off and it still monitors for me under hwinfo64.


----------



## lordzed83

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/03CHIPSET/AMD_Chipset_Driver_Win10_V900008_20170614.zip?_ga=2.13258293.36833001.1497860616-973052276.1492879892#

any ideas whats new in this ??


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Latest version of AIDA64 (beta) doesn't show decreased memory results with BGS disabled on single rank kits


Good scores. In GW2 I got 6% avg increase in frame times vs 3200CL14 and 17% better avg frame time than 2400CL14. Not much iincrease in avg but min fps was a lot higher.

3535-14-14-14-T1
144 FPS AVG
100 FPS MIN

3200-14-14-14-T1
135 FPS AVG
74 FPS MIN

2400--14-14-14-T1
119 FPS AVG
64 FPS MIN


----------



## Ticas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToguroSR*
> 
> Hey:
> 
> As per manual :
> 
> 3.6.5
> APM Configuration
> The items in this menu allow you to set system wake and sleep settings.ErP Ready [Disabled]This item allows you to switch off some power at S4+S5 or S5 to get the system ready forErP requirement. When set to [Enabled], all other PME options are switched off.Configuration options: [Disabled] [Enable(S4+S5)] [Enable(S5)]
> 
> What you need to do is set it to enabled s4+s5


Well if i activate S4+S5 the RGB doesn't work when PC is on.....i want to have the rgb on when i use the PC and Off when i have my PC in Sleep/Off.
And i can't seem to find the option or it doesn't work.


----------



## kaseki

Present 1401 BIOS settings for the record. See sig for PC components. Linux Mint 18.1 MATE 64-bit; R7 1800x @ 3.9 GHz; TridentZ 3200C14 @ 3200MT/s; 2 x 16; 1.375V VDIMM. 1 hr GSAT passed; Valley BM 4543; Superposition BM 15995; Ryzen Blender render 22.4 s.


Spoiler: BIOS Settings



[2017/06/19 13:45:02]
Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [39.00]
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
CPU SOC Voltage [Auto]
DRAM Voltage [1.37500]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [16]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
Trc_SM [70]
TrrdS_SM [6]
TrrdL_SM [9]
Tfaw_SM [34]
TwtrS_SM [4]
TwtrL_SM [12]
Twr_SM [16]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [6]
TwrwrScl_SM [6]
Trfc_SM [400]
Trfc2_SM [350]
Trfc4_SM [256]
Tcwl_SM [14]
Trtp_SM [12]
Trdwr_SM [6]
Twrrd_SM [3]
TwrwrSc_SM [1]
TwrwrSd_SM [7]
TwrwrDd_SM [7]
TrdrdSc_SM [1]
TrdrdSd_SM [5]
TrdrdDd_SM [5]
Tcke_SM [1]
ProcODT_SM [96 ohm]
Cmd2T [2T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [RZQ/2]
RttWr [RZQ/2]
RttPark [RZQ/2]
VTTDDR Voltage [0.67980]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
CPU Current Capability [Auto]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
Active Frequency Mode [Disabled]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
DRAM Current Capability [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.40000]
Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Enabled]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Disabled]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [Off]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Auto]
USB3_6 [Auto]
USB3_7 [Auto]
USB3_8 [Auto]
USB3_9 [Auto]
USB3_10 [Auto]
USB2_11 [Auto]
USB2_12 [Auto]
USB2_13 [Auto]
USB2_14 [Auto]
USB_15 [Auto]
USB_16 [Auto]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [600 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Manual]
CPU Upper Temperature [70]
CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
CPU Middle Temperature [30]
CPU Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [50]
CPU Lower Temperature [20]
CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%) [50]
AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
IOMMU [Auto]
Remote Display Feature [Auto]
Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Disabled]
Boot Logo Display [Auto]
POST Delay Time [3 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [Legacy OPROM only]
Boot from Network Devices [Ignore]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name [3200]
Save to Profile [1]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkPrinzz*
> 
> I believe 1.1? Sorry, not at home so I can't verify, but I tried following what some people managed to achieve and none of it seemed to work! How important is SOC voltage btw?


Too low a SOC and I have had rig reboot without any Q-Code/BSOD code. 1.1V should be ample for 3200MHz. On UEFI 9943 I've had 2x R7 1700 up at ~3500MHz with that SOC stable in memory stability tests and other stability tests.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Gup, since you're at the edge of stability/instability anyways at 3333, might as well clock it up to 3466!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be able to get it at CL14, and then tighten timings from default. Seems like its the best ratio of speed/latency. Unless somehow we can get to 3600-CL14, but that might take too much from the memory/DRAM volt.


I have bad news







.

My 3.8/3333MHz with tweaked timings is showing errors in HCI memtest <~2hrs on UEFI 9943







, where I had 2x HCI ~7hrs pass before







, besides other tests pass. So I'm back at the drawing board. I feel thwarted







. I dumped using 1401 as I had tried few different setups of 3333MHz and all failed, even with a bump of VCORE/VDIMM.

Gotta be the damn heat of ambient temps IMO, I really can't recall the last time I saw ~30C on room thermometer in the UK







. Prior to this heat level all had been so solid







.

Using the previous posted The Stilt's 3466MHz timings on 3200MHz is sound at stock VDIMM. So far HCI pass ~2.5hrs, I may keep upping MEMCLK/VDIMM with those timings and use SOC 1.05V and see what happens.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Yes, both of those were done on the older PMU (ver. 42, found in 9943).
> 
> >= 1.45V for 3200MHz CL12, 1.375V for 3466MHz. Both readings are actual, i.e. 1.44V and 1.365V set from bios.


+rep, thanks







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Thanks. Quick update going to 30 ohms Aida 64 (mem 3500, BCLK 109.4, 3.9 PS 0) stress testing. No crashes 3hr 18min which I then terminated the test. Going to even more tighter timings. Looks like my single data points at times can be misleading thinking 40 ohms was more stable (that came from using 3333 and BCLK of 107 or 108, so different configuration). Looks like 30 ohms is more stable even though a single data point.
> 
> Process I will use next is to continue to lower memory timings until I get hopefully a somewhat consistent crash - then try 24 ohms to see what that does, then do each one individually to see if an optimization can be had to further reduce memory timings. My thinking is you have 4 settings, one or two maybe helping while adjusting another may not do anything or possibly having a negative effect.


+rep for share and look forward to more on your exploits







.

I'll be honest I've never used AIDA64 for stress testing. What is coming across from all this RAM tweaking and testing I've done, a RAM test like HCI is a better indicator than other tests I ran. For example the 3333MHz tweaked profile I originally tested stable in other tests, passed. The moment HCI was used I had errors. Even though it passed that as stated before, the increased room ambients have killed that profile







. At one point I thought HCI was pants vs GSAT, but what has happened with this profile in the past few days, where it passed 9hrs GSAT but having issues in HCI, it's a good idea to do both.

I shouldn't complain about the heat:-

a) we don't get enough of it in the UK







.
b) perhaps if I nail my RAM tweaks in this weather they will be super solid when ambients return to normal







.

I note from @kaseki recent post his setup profile has also needed tweak from change in room ambient







.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Present 1401 BIOS settings for the record. See sig for PC components. Linux Mint 18.1 MATE 64-bit; R7 1800x @ 3.9 GHz; TridentZ 3200C14 @ 3200MT/s; 2 x 16; 1.375V VDIMM. 1 hr GSAT passed; Valley BM 4543; Superposition BM 15995; Ryzen Blender render 22.4 s.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BIOS Settings
> 
> 
> 
> [2017/06/19 13:45:02]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [39.00]
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM Voltage [1.37500]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [16]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
> Trc_SM [70]
> TrrdS_SM [6]
> TrrdL_SM [9]
> Tfaw_SM [34]
> TwtrS_SM [4]
> TwtrL_SM [12]
> Twr_SM [16]
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [6]
> TwrwrScl_SM [6]
> Trfc_SM [400]
> Trfc2_SM [350]
> Trfc4_SM [256]
> Tcwl_SM [14]
> Trtp_SM [12]
> Trdwr_SM [6]
> Twrrd_SM [3]
> TwrwrSc_SM [1]
> TwrwrSd_SM [7]
> TwrwrDd_SM [7]
> TrdrdSc_SM [1]
> TrdrdSd_SM [5]
> TrdrdDd_SM [5]
> Tcke_SM [1]
> ProcODT_SM [96 ohm]
> Cmd2T [2T]
> Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [RZQ/2]
> RttWr [RZQ/2]
> RttPark [RZQ/2]
> VTTDDR Voltage [0.67980]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [Auto]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> CPU Current Capability [Auto]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> Active Frequency Mode [Disabled]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.40000]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Enabled]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Enabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Disabled]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
> In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [Off]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Auto]
> USB3_6 [Auto]
> USB3_7 [Auto]
> USB3_8 [Auto]
> USB3_9 [Auto]
> USB3_10 [Auto]
> USB2_11 [Auto]
> USB2_12 [Auto]
> USB2_13 [Auto]
> USB2_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> USB_16 [Auto]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [600 RPM]
> CPU Fan Profile [Manual]
> CPU Upper Temperature [70]
> CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> CPU Middle Temperature [30]
> CPU Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [50]
> CPU Lower Temperature [20]
> CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%) [50]
> AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> IOMMU [Auto]
> Remote Display Feature [Auto]
> Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Disabled]
> Boot Logo Display [Auto]
> POST Delay Time [3 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [Legacy OPROM only]
> Boot from Network Devices [Ignore]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [1]
> Profile Name [3200]
> Save to Profile [1]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


I think I'll try your settings for ram. Thx for sharing!


----------



## DarkPrinzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Too low a SOC and I have had rig reboot without any Q-Code/BSOD code. 1.1V should be ample for 3200MHz. On UEFI 9943 I've had 2x R7 1700 up at ~3500MHz with that SOC stable in memory stability tests and other stability tests.


Ok, cool. Any idea how I should go about stabilizing this overclock? I tried 1.38v, 37 multiplier, 100 bclk with 1.1 SOC.

What else can I tweak? Ideally I wanted 3.9 but I'm already in disbelief because of this!


----------



## Ricey20

Trying to OC to 4ghz. I can pass GSAT 2 hour, IBT maximum 10 rounds, 8 hour Realbench, max temp 52C but I'm getting random code 8s now. Anyone have any ideas? Or do I need to tweak voltages higher?


----------



## Safetytrousers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krischan*
> 
> I have this exact same issue. It's driving me mad! I tested BIOS version 1201, 9945 and 1401, all the same problem. Changed fan headers, still the same.
> Sometimes it turns my AIO pump off, resulting in my CPU overheating and other times it ramps up one channel and stops all the others for whatever reason. It also seems to happen randomly with no link to usage. Also it does not matter if I use Fan Xpert (AI Suite) or just the BIOS control, the problem persists.
> 
> Is it "just" a BIOS/ Software problem, or should I return my board and get a new one? Tomorrow is the last day of my return period, so please give me an advice. I don't want to live with this problem.


I was having my AIO stop out of the blue also. I upped my vcore by .01 _(edit)_ and the problem has not occurred again.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Present 1401 BIOS settings for the record. See sig for PC components. Linux Mint 18.1 MATE 64-bit; R7 1800x @ 3.9 GHz; TridentZ 3200C14 @ 3200MT/s; 2 x 16; 1.375V VDIMM. 1 hr GSAT passed; Valley BM 4543; Superposition BM 15995; Ryzen Blender render 22.4 s.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BIOS Settings
> 
> 
> 
> [2017/06/19 13:45:02]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [39.00]
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM Voltage [1.37500]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [16]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
> Trc_SM [70]
> TrrdS_SM [6]
> TrrdL_SM [9]
> Tfaw_SM [34]
> TwtrS_SM [4]
> TwtrL_SM [12]
> Twr_SM [16]
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [6]
> TwrwrScl_SM [6]
> Trfc_SM [400]
> Trfc2_SM [350]
> Trfc4_SM [256]
> Tcwl_SM [14]
> Trtp_SM [12]
> Trdwr_SM [6]
> Twrrd_SM [3]
> TwrwrSc_SM [1]
> TwrwrSd_SM [7]
> TwrwrDd_SM [7]
> TrdrdSc_SM [1]
> TrdrdSd_SM [5]
> TrdrdDd_SM [5]
> Tcke_SM [1]
> ProcODT_SM [96 ohm]
> Cmd2T [2T]
> Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [RZQ/2]
> RttWr [RZQ/2]
> RttPark [RZQ/2]
> VTTDDR Voltage [0.67980]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [Auto]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> CPU Current Capability [Auto]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> Active Frequency Mode [Disabled]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.40000]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Enabled]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Enabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Disabled]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
> In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [Off]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Auto]
> USB3_6 [Auto]
> USB3_7 [Auto]
> USB3_8 [Auto]
> USB3_9 [Auto]
> USB3_10 [Auto]
> USB2_11 [Auto]
> USB2_12 [Auto]
> USB2_13 [Auto]
> USB2_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> USB_16 [Auto]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [600 RPM]
> CPU Fan Profile [Manual]
> CPU Upper Temperature [70]
> CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> CPU Middle Temperature [30]
> CPU Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [50]
> CPU Lower Temperature [20]
> CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%) [50]
> AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> IOMMU [Auto]
> Remote Display Feature [Auto]
> Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Disabled]
> Boot Logo Display [Auto]
> POST Delay Time [3 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [Legacy OPROM only]
> Boot from Network Devices [Ignore]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [1]
> Profile Name [3200]
> Save to Profile [1]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll try your settings for ram. Thx for sharing!
Click to expand...

One thing to note -- while these parameters seem stable at 78 - 79F (26C) ambient, the Nonoxia chassis is not in its outer case. Eventual enclosure could be destabilizing temperature-wise depending on how well I've set up my air flow. I'm waiting for a BIOS that we, Asus, and The Stilt agree is relatively mature before I move the chassis (shown) into the case.


----------



## Krischan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Safetytrousers*
> 
> I was having my AIO stop out of the blue also. I upped my vcore by .05 and the problem has not occurred again.


I even had this happen to me on stock settings, so no OC at all. I think it's really something on the hardware side


----------



## kazama

did someone manage to fix the ramdon cold boots?


----------



## Yviena

I seem to get better performance with higher bandwidth than latency. YMMV depending on software

I don't really get it but my ram overclock is hci stable 1000% but after some fiddling in bios, stable ram overclocks become unstable and I need to reset cmos to get it stable again.


----------



## CentroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> Trying to OC to 4ghz. I can pass GSAT 2 hour, IBT maximum 10 rounds, 8 hour Realbench, max temp 52C but I'm getting random code 8s now. Anyone have any ideas? Or do I need to tweak voltages higher?


I use 1.39v on 4.1


----------



## lordzed83

@gupsterg +1 on SOC voltage. When it's to low and one is running HCI or TPU memtest pc will reboot on random after 1-2 hours no code 8 d0 or memory errors. Random restart .

@Yviena Its normal in this platform i start my day with cmos clear button and loading profile. Extaer 30s boot for stable system. Even tho it buts up no problem no cold boot ect. Should have Cmos clear instead of rest button buhahha

@kazama not had a single one since 1401 bioss but its freaking 28 in my room atm









@CentroX good chip You got cant pass ibt max on 1.45 :a 3950


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*


Ah, I'm mostly interested in getting memory past my current limit and up to advertised speeds.

I know that my CPU needs 1.393 vcore + LLC2 to be stable at 3950 mhz, anything aboe 3950 line requires another bump to vcore. I I don't feel like doing LLC3 and 1.4v and above to get to Prime 12h+ stable for the increase in 50 mhz, I'm trying now to push memory past my current absolute barrier of 3050mhz.


----------



## ITAngel

I can get memory to run 3200Mhz but after a while it will crash. I have it at 80ohm but wondering if I should try out 96.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I'm mostly interested in getting memory past my current limit and up to advertised speeds.
> 
> I know that my CPU needs 1.393 vcore + LLC2 to be stable at 3950 mhz, anything aboe 3950 line requires another bump to vcore. I I don't feel like doing LLC3 and 1.4v and above to get to Prime 12h+ stable for the increase in 50 mhz, I'm trying now to push memory past my current absolute barrier of 3050mhz.
Click to expand...

My _feeling_ is that the two most important factors along the way were 2T and 96 ohms.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> My _feeling_ is that the two most important factors along the way were 2T and 96 ohms.


We'll see tonight. Countdown till I can got off beings =).


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Present 1401 BIOS settings for the record. See sig for PC components. Linux Mint 18.1 MATE 64-bit; R7 1800x @ 3.9 GHz; TridentZ 3200C14 @ 3200MT/s; 2 x 16; 1.375V VDIMM. 1 hr GSAT passed; Valley BM 4543; Superposition BM 15995; Ryzen Blender render 22.4 s.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BIOS Settings
> 
> 
> 
> [2017/06/19 13:45:02]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [39.00]
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM Voltage [1.37500]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [16]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
> Trc_SM [70]
> TrrdS_SM [6]
> TrrdL_SM [9]
> Tfaw_SM [34]
> TwtrS_SM [4]
> TwtrL_SM [12]
> Twr_SM [16]
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [6]
> TwrwrScl_SM [6]
> Trfc_SM [400]
> Trfc2_SM [350]
> Trfc4_SM [256]
> Tcwl_SM [14]
> Trtp_SM [12]
> Trdwr_SM [6]
> Twrrd_SM [3]
> TwrwrSc_SM [1]
> TwrwrSd_SM [7]
> TwrwrDd_SM [7]
> TrdrdSc_SM [1]
> TrdrdSd_SM [5]
> TrdrdDd_SM [5]
> Tcke_SM [1]
> ProcODT_SM [96 ohm]
> Cmd2T [2T]
> Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [RZQ/2]
> RttWr [RZQ/2]
> RttPark [RZQ/2]
> VTTDDR Voltage [0.67980]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [Auto]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> CPU Current Capability [Auto]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> Active Frequency Mode [Disabled]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.40000]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Enabled]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Enabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Disabled]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
> In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [Off]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Auto]
> USB3_6 [Auto]
> USB3_7 [Auto]
> USB3_8 [Auto]
> USB3_9 [Auto]
> USB3_10 [Auto]
> USB2_11 [Auto]
> USB2_12 [Auto]
> USB2_13 [Auto]
> USB2_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> USB_16 [Auto]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [600 RPM]
> CPU Fan Profile [Manual]
> CPU Upper Temperature [70]
> CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> CPU Middle Temperature [30]
> CPU Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [50]
> CPU Lower Temperature [20]
> CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%) [50]
> AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> IOMMU [Auto]
> Remote Display Feature [Auto]
> Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Disabled]
> Boot Logo Display [Auto]
> POST Delay Time [3 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [Legacy OPROM only]
> Boot from Network Devices [Ignore]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [1]
> Profile Name [3200]
> Save to Profile [1]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


Kazeki, aside from using 2T I think you're wasting a lot of performance leaving TrdrdScl_SM and TwrwrScl_SM at 6. I have the same 32GTZ and assigning values of 2 - as suggested by The Stilt somewhere in this thread - makes a world of difference to my sticks' performance. In AIDA64 C&M bench 300-350MB/s or roughly the equivalent of going from 2933 to 3200.
You might wanna take a look at my settings:
post 26170910


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> My _feeling_ is that the two most important factors along the way were 2T and 96 ohms.


I will attemp the 96 ohm since I have a preset already saved with the 80 ohm and 2T so going to switch it over for testing.


----------



## 5by5

Hi, I just ordered a 1700 with the following:
ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero
G.SKILL TridentZ 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 3200MHz (F4-3200C14D-16GTZR)

*I want to achieve 3.8 or 3.9GHz, can someone post their settings to get me started*? I was thinking this to start:
CPU Core Ratio
38.00

CPU Core voltage
Manual mode 1.35

Memory Frequency
DDR4 2400 (will try higher if stable)

DRAM Timings
14-14-14-34

DRAM Voltage
1.35


----------



## CrazyElement

Guys quick question , what is more save/better , to update my BIOS w/o having any OS on my SSD, or first install win 10 , and then update the bios. My pc parts arrives tomorrow or next day so im going for instant 1401 update.

Thx in advance.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> Guys quick question , what is more save/better , to update my BIOS w/o having any OS on my SSD, or first install win 10 , and then update the bios. My pc parts arrives tomorrow or next day so im going for instant 1401 update.
> 
> Thx in advance.


just update the bios before loading your OS for the first time on a new build. use bios flashback with or without the cpu in the socket. works either way.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Present 1401 BIOS settings for the record. See sig for PC components. Linux Mint 18.1 MATE 64-bit; R7 1800x @ 3.9 GHz; TridentZ 3200C14 @ 3200MT/s; 2 x 16; 1.375V VDIMM. 1 hr GSAT passed; Valley BM 4543; Superposition BM 15995; Ryzen Blender render 22.4 s.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BIOS Settings
> 
> 
> 
> [2017/06/19 13:45:02]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [39.00]
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM Voltage [1.37500]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [16]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
> Trc_SM [70]
> TrrdS_SM [6]
> TrrdL_SM [9]
> Tfaw_SM [34]
> TwtrS_SM [4]
> TwtrL_SM [12]
> Twr_SM [16]
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [6]
> TwrwrScl_SM [6]
> Trfc_SM [400]
> Trfc2_SM [350]
> Trfc4_SM [256]
> Tcwl_SM [14]
> Trtp_SM [12]
> Trdwr_SM [6]
> Twrrd_SM [3]
> TwrwrSc_SM [1]
> TwrwrSd_SM [7]
> TwrwrDd_SM [7]
> TrdrdSc_SM [1]
> TrdrdSd_SM [5]
> TrdrdDd_SM [5]
> Tcke_SM [1]
> ProcODT_SM [96 ohm]
> Cmd2T [2T]
> Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [RZQ/2]
> RttWr [RZQ/2]
> RttPark [RZQ/2]
> VTTDDR Voltage [0.67980]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [Auto]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> CPU Current Capability [Auto]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> Active Frequency Mode [Disabled]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.40000]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Enabled]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Enabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Disabled]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
> In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [Off]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Auto]
> USB3_6 [Auto]
> USB3_7 [Auto]
> USB3_8 [Auto]
> USB3_9 [Auto]
> USB3_10 [Auto]
> USB2_11 [Auto]
> USB2_12 [Auto]
> USB2_13 [Auto]
> USB2_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> USB_16 [Auto]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [600 RPM]
> CPU Fan Profile [Manual]
> CPU Upper Temperature [70]
> CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> CPU Middle Temperature [30]
> CPU Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [50]
> CPU Lower Temperature [20]
> CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%) [50]
> AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> IOMMU [Auto]
> Remote Display Feature [Auto]
> Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Disabled]
> Boot Logo Display [Auto]
> POST Delay Time [3 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [Legacy OPROM only]
> Boot from Network Devices [Ignore]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [1]
> Profile Name [3200]
> Save to Profile [1]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kazeki, aside from using 2T I think you're wasting a lot of performance leaving TrdrdScl_SM and TwrwrScl_SM at 6. I have the same 32GTZ and assigning values of 2 - as suggested by The Stilt somewhere in this thread - makes a world of difference to my sticks' performance. In AIDA64 C&M bench 300-350MB/s or roughly the equivalent of going from 2933 to 3200.
> You might wanna take a look at my settings:
> post 26170910
Click to expand...

Thank you for that suggestion. I will look into those two parameters (and those of your example). Some parameters may be interactive with the drive strength resistances, and cldo_vddp, which I haven't so far messed with, so a lot of recursion is likely.

When I was forced to 1T in earlier BIOSes, I had a lot of trouble getting up into the higher 2xxx MT/s. I assumed that this was due to the DRAM sticks being labeled 2T as part of their specified timing.


----------



## gavinh87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5by5*
> 
> Hi, I just ordered a 1700 with the following:
> ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero
> G.SKILL TridentZ 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 3200MHz (F4-3200C14D-16GTZR)
> 
> *I want to achieve 3.8 or 3.9GHz, can someone post their settings to get me started*? I was thinking this to start:
> CPU Core Ratio
> 38.00
> 
> CPU Core voltage
> Manual mode 1.35
> 
> Memory Frequency
> DDR4 2400 (will try higher if stable)
> 
> DRAM Timings
> 14-14-14-34
> 
> DRAM Voltage
> 1.35


That looks good from there tbh. If that is stable you can work on bringing voltages down or frequency up.
I can't see why you could not hit 3200 with that memory either.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkPrinzz*
> 
> Ok, cool. Any idea how I should go about stabilizing this overclock? I tried 1.38v, 37 multiplier, 100 bclk with 1.1 SOC.
> 
> What else can I tweak? Ideally I wanted 3.9 but I'm already in disbelief because of this!


IIRC you are on stock cooler and from profile in Brazil? so it maybe too much of an ask for 3.9GHz.

3.8GHz IMO is more of an easier OC to tame and get high stability in. I say this from 3x R7 1700 I have had on same HW. One of them needed ~1.34V, another ~1.35V and one used ~1.38V. 3.9GHz on all was other side of ~1.425V+ for not huge amount of stability testing. So I would expect more needed to match the level of stability I attained at 3.8GHz.

3.7GHz should be damn easy to gain. I tried on two of them, ~1.23V to 1.25V would nail it. I have posted once or twice I may go back to this at some point, as I lose little performance but do gain efficiency on temps/power usage IMO. Be aware R7 1700 at factory setup is 3.2GHz all cores boost so 3.7GHz OC is ~16% OC.

Firstly knock out RAM from OC equation. Use 2400MHz and set up CPU OC and then bring RAM into equation.

Secondly the board does not "talk" to CPU and set SOC to xyz value when you jump to 3200MHz when SOC is [Auto]. AFAIK it has an "auto rule" and just increases it based on target RAM MHz. So how I go about setting SOC is boot at UEFI defaults, note SOC voltage value in monitoring, then manually set to match it . Usually this value is good for upto 2666MHz, then I increment by 0.25V steps to stabilize higher RAM MHz.

Also place your rig information in your signature, will make it easier for members to know what you have and comment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> @gupsterg +1 on SOC voltage. When it's to low and one is running HCI or TPU memtest pc will reboot on random after 1-2 hours no code 8 d0 or memory errors. Random restart .


Yeah I once had a 3.8GHz/3200MHz profile set up where 0.950V SOC passed ~35hrs+ "back to back" testing of various apps. Then at idle ping rig reboot







. I guessed that when rig had been under load a small increase of SOC from say normal LL effect kept voltage a tad higher than idle. Then at idle as less of a LL effect, voltage must have ping'd below the level required for stability. A boost to 0.975V sorted it.


----------



## ITAngel

I am currently testing 3200Mhz on the system with stock CPU before I OC the CPU up.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ticas*
> 
> Guyz i have a problem that I can't resolve. My MBs LEDS stay ON even if I put the RGB lightininh in sleep/hibernate/in soft states off. Am i the only one with this problem or there is a fix/solution for this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For you help so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


i ahd that issue since day dot but as soon as i did the 1401 bios it would then turn off i did not change any power settings


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/03CHIPSET/AMD_Chipset_Driver_Win10_V900008_20170614.zip?_ga=2.13258293.36833001.1497860616-973052276.1492879892#
> 
> any ideas whats new in this ??


stuff all nothing this is the second 1.2 gig download i have done with having exactly the same drivers as the 17.10's

unless there is something i missed but i don't think so


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Present 1401 BIOS settings for the record. See sig for PC components. Linux Mint 18.1 MATE 64-bit; R7 1800x @ 3.9 GHz; TridentZ 3200C14 @ 3200MT/s; 2 x 16; 1.375V VDIMM. 1 hr GSAT passed; Valley BM 4543; Superposition BM 15995; _Ryzen Blender render 22.4 s_.


just as a reference my 18010x at 3.925 and ram at 2933 cas15 1t gets 23.2 in the blender demo and that is fully repeatable every run no deviation in windows 10


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krischan*
> 
> I even had this happen to me on stock settings, so no OC at all. I think it's really something on the hardware side


i just had a random zen thought(pun intended) does your aio use a sata connector to power the pump, maybe a power setting in windows that turn the hard drive off is actually turning off the pump?
i have always had my hard drives set to bugger off leave it running ya bastard








just a random thought


----------



## gavinh87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> Trying to OC to 4ghz. I can pass GSAT 2 hour, IBT maximum 10 rounds, 8 hour Realbench, max temp 52C but I'm getting random code 8s now. Anyone have any ideas? Or do I need to tweak voltages higher?


Disable performance bias.


----------



## 5ekundes

Any knows any stable timings for CMU16GX4M2C3200C16R? ;/


----------



## R71800XSS

I have readed that CPU Ryzen stepping B2 is coming (I don´t know it is rumour or trust... but I think the second more).

Source not original: https://elchapuzasinformatico.com/2017/06/amd-ryzen-stepping-b2/

https://www.techpowerup.com/234476/amd-readies-b2-stepping-of-the-ryzen-summit-ridge-silicon?cp=2#comments

http://www.overclock.net/t/1632672/tpu-amd-readies-b2-stepping-of-the-ryzen-summit-ridge-silicon

This news CPU will come with important changes...in nothbridge.







and


----------



## Yviena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Most suggest disabling VRM Spread Spectrum under the erroneous assumption that it has an affect on BLCK. VRM Spread Spectrum alters the switching frequency of the VRM circuit. This has no impact on BCLK frequency. However, with VRM Spread Spectrum being enabled the transient response of the circuit during load is altered and this can have a negative impact on stability depending on the voltage margin available.


I would really recommend to keep spread spectrum off, it makes my PC behave weird with display corruption, and other weird quirks


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavinh87*
> 
> Disable performance bias.


since changing to 1401 i have noticed using cb15 bias i get code 8's but left on auto does not seem to do it


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Present 1401 BIOS settings for the record. See sig for PC components. Linux Mint 18.1 MATE 64-bit; R7 1800x @ 3.9 GHz; TridentZ 3200C14 @ 3200MT/s; 2 x 16; 1.375V VDIMM. 1 hr GSAT passed; Valley BM 4543; Superposition BM 15995; Ryzen Blender render 22.4 s.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BIOS Settings
> 
> 
> 
> [2017/06/19 13:45:02]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [39.00]
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM Voltage [1.37500]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [16]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
> Trc_SM [70]
> TrrdS_SM [6]
> TrrdL_SM [9]
> Tfaw_SM [34]
> TwtrS_SM [4]
> TwtrL_SM [12]
> Twr_SM [16]
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [6]
> TwrwrScl_SM [6]
> Trfc_SM [400]
> Trfc2_SM [350]
> Trfc4_SM [256]
> Tcwl_SM [14]
> Trtp_SM [12]
> Trdwr_SM [6]
> Twrrd_SM [3]
> TwrwrSc_SM [1]
> TwrwrSd_SM [7]
> TwrwrDd_SM [7]
> TrdrdSc_SM [1]
> TrdrdSd_SM [5]
> TrdrdDd_SM [5]
> Tcke_SM [1]
> ProcODT_SM [96 ohm]
> Cmd2T [2T]
> Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [RZQ/2]
> RttWr [RZQ/2]
> RttPark [RZQ/2]
> VTTDDR Voltage [0.67980]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [Auto]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> CPU Current Capability [Auto]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> Active Frequency Mode [Disabled]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.40000]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Enabled]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Enabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Disabled]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
> In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [Off]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Auto]
> USB3_6 [Auto]
> USB3_7 [Auto]
> USB3_8 [Auto]
> USB3_9 [Auto]
> USB3_10 [Auto]
> USB2_11 [Auto]
> USB2_12 [Auto]
> USB2_13 [Auto]
> USB2_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> USB_16 [Auto]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [600 RPM]
> CPU Fan Profile [Manual]
> CPU Upper Temperature [70]
> CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> CPU Middle Temperature [30]
> CPU Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [50]
> CPU Lower Temperature [20]
> CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%) [50]
> AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> IOMMU [Auto]
> Remote Display Feature [Auto]
> Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Disabled]
> Boot Logo Display [Auto]
> POST Delay Time [3 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [Legacy OPROM only]
> Boot from Network Devices [Ignore]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [1]
> Profile Name [3200]
> Save to Profile [1]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kazeki, aside from using 2T I think you're wasting a lot of performance leaving TrdrdScl_SM and TwrwrScl_SM at 6. I have the same 32GTZ and assigning values of 2 - as suggested by The Stilt somewhere in this thread - makes a world of difference to my sticks' performance. In AIDA64 C&M bench 300-350MB/s or roughly the equivalent of going from 2933 to 3200.
> You might wanna take a look at my settings:
> post 26170910
Click to expand...

Reduced TrdrdScl_SM and TwrwrScl_SM from 6 to 2, tested with GSAT, no errors. Also in second refinement, reduced Trc_SM from 70 to 60 and Twr_SM from 16 to 12, tested with GSAT, no errors. Ran Intel Memory Latency Checker, modest reduction in latency (ca. 1 ns) with increase in bandwidth relative to an mlc run made several days ago. So these changes were successful and useful. Thanks *neu0cide*, and those who have contributed to the many refinements in settings over the past months.

These changes are not reflected in the above listed BIOS text dump.


----------



## tarot

ok gave up and ordered some 3200 flarex 16gig.
now who has it and what settings do you use.
i,m dying to get over 3k


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Present 1401 BIOS settings for the record. See sig for PC components. Linux Mint 18.1 MATE 64-bit; R7 1800x @ 3.9 GHz; TridentZ 3200C14 @ 3200MT/s; 2 x 16; 1.375V VDIMM. 1 hr GSAT passed; Valley BM 4543; Superposition BM 15995; _Ryzen Blender render 22.4 s_.
> 
> 
> 
> just as a reference my 18010x at 3.925 and ram at 2933 cas15 1t gets 23.2 in the blender demo and that is fully repeatable every run no deviation in windows 10
Click to expand...

Just a caution: No one should compare my 22.4s result to *tarot*'s 23.2s result and draw any conclusion re Linux vs. Windows, or even between CPU or DRAM frequencies. It is good that they are close. However, besides any general differences in efficiency that may exist between Linux kernel 4.10 and Windows 10, or specific differences between their respective control of Ryzen 7s, the version of Blender than I am running (not immediately ascertainable from this different PC) is that which is provided by Mint 18.1's Software Manager and may not be the same version running for *tarot* under Windows. The Ryzen file, however, is the one provided several months ago by AMD.

What matters more to me is that the capability of my Ryzen PC compares so well to my Phenom II based PC I'm typing on. The Phenom II PC took about 2.5 minutes to perform the rendering.


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yeah I once had a 3.8GHz/3200MHz profile set up where 0.950V SOC passed ~35hrs+ "back to back" testing of various apps.


{rant; no offence; no personal intended; general statements only}
What's the point?!

Set SOC 100 millivolts lower to save energy, then spend days running the rig on max power consuming 140+ Watts each hour...
Spending months upon months of tweaking to squeeze an extra nanosecond of latency...
Even if it's found, the setting applies only to Your CPU and RAM (because lottery) and you can't "tell the world" how to follow your success and thus save time or energy through others.
I understand that is a passion like tuning your car or a yacht, but cars and yachts can compete, yet with a few exceptions like chew* and elmor none ever race.
And some of those who do tried C6H and moved on. This pair (R7+C6H) is, forgive me for using this term, a torture.
I see release upon release of raw firmware due Asus resources spread thin and AMD thinner.
No official BIOS (0902, 1002, 1201) runs data fabric particularly well. The only ones that do are the taboo 0702 and the beta 9945, but one causes bricking and the other NVME data corruption (had to reinstall W10 and will be reinstalling Ubuntu).
The May BIOSes came and helped some but not much. I could run this same memory at 3200 back in March on X370-Pro.
{end rant}

Overclock should be set it right, and use the system.
I've shown my lottery can run either CPU at 4200 or 4x8GB at 3333 but now it's (almost) stock (3600-4100 CPU and 3200-14 memory rated to 3200-16) and is plenty fast, using altogether a low 60W when idle including the power-hungry 1080ti.
It's time to stop fiddling and start using. R7 is a good value albeit not as good as R5. Use it before it's obsolete.


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> {rant; no offence; no personal intended; general statements only}
> What's the point?!
> 
> Set SOC 100 millivolts lower to save energy, then spend days running the rig on max power consuming 140+ Watts each hour...
> Spending months upon months of tweaking to squeeze an extra nanosecond of latency...
> Even if it's found, the setting applies only to Your CPU and RAM (because lottery) and you can't "tell the world" how to follow your success and thus save time or energy through others.
> I understand that is a passion like tuning your car or a yacht, but cars and yachts can compete, yet with a few exceptions like chew* and elmor none ever race.
> And some of those who do tried C6H and moved on. This pair (R7+C6H) is, forgive me for using this term, a torture.
> I see release upon release of raw firmware due Asus resources spread thin and AMD thinner.
> No official BIOS (0902, 1002, 1201) runs data fabric particularly well. The only ones that do are the taboo 0702 and the beta 9945, but one causes bricking and the other NVME data corruption (had to reinstall W10 and will be reinstalling Ubuntu).
> The May BIOSes came and helped some but not much. I could run this same memory at 3200 back in March on X370-Pro.
> {end rant}
> 
> Overclock should be set it right, and use the system.
> I've shown my lottery can run either CPU at 4200 or 4x8GB at 3333 but now it's (almost) stock (3600-4100 CPU and 3200-14 memory rated to 3200-16) and is plenty fast, using altogether a low 60W when idle including the power-hungry 1080ti.
> It's time to stop fiddling and start using. R7 is a good value albeit not as good as R5. Use it before it's obsolete.


I think the general answer is: there is no point.

At least from my perspective, its about curiosity and about learning. It's more the journey than the destination, about seeing what this thing I have is capable of, and sharing that discovery with other people. You're right though, there is no point and a vast majority of people who buy these boards/CPUs will never touch any BIOS settings but I mean this is overclock.net so I'm guessing as "enthusiasts" we'd just like to know. Plus its somewhat fun chasing stability or benchmark numbers even if we're not LN2 overclocking or going to the extreme...


----------



## matthew87

Do we have established 'safe' zones for SoC and memory voltage when overclocking?

Some people have said SoC shouldn't exceed 1.2v, but what about memory voltage?


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew87*
> 
> Do we have established 'safe' zones for SoC and memory voltage when overclocking?
> 
> Some people have said SoC shouldn't exceed 1.2v, but what about memory voltage?


personally soc not over 1.2 and memory i keep to around 1.4 that's it for me i,m not interested in pushing it further.

as for the why overclock and spend all this time on it...i do both i rip my dvd collections and test at the same time so kill 2 birds with one stone unless its unstable and so far 90% of the time my quick and dirty cb15/cpuz/realbench/superpi tests which take less than half an hour show me its stable and i use it.
IF i was pushing the limits like 4g and over or super high memory then i would take time to do overnight memory and stress tests but i, m not so i, m happy









you may need to copy and paste your rant to the x299 threads soon as from all the reviews i have seen they are having some nifty issues ...seems like it was a rushed release...seems like gaming performance is down.....ring a bell







and all that WITH years and years of background testing and a r&d budget larger than most 2nd world countries budgets









so yeah 2 sides to all coins...unless you cheat that is









as for my blender reference up there i should have mentioned that it was only a rough indication and comparing direct results would be useless sorry about that


----------



## quakeguy

Do you guys think this has a good chance of hitting 2933 and the 3200 down the road?

CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 ( Vengeance® LPX 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 DRAM 3200MHz C16 Memory Kit )


----------



## ggdfdgd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew87*
> 
> Do we have established 'safe' zones for SoC and memory voltage when overclocking?
> 
> Some people have said SoC shouldn't exceed 1.2v, but what about memory voltage?


SOC 1.2v, if you disable Super I/O Clock Skew then upto 1.25v should be safe too (source)

Memory 1.5v


----------



## Mikey122687

What is this C6H that everyone is talking about? I checked the main page and its an OC package.


----------



## ggdfdgd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey122687*
> 
> What is this C6H that everyone is talking about? I checked the main page and its an OC package.


C6H = Crosshair VI Hero


----------



## Mikey122687

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggdfdgd3*
> 
> C6H = Crosshair VI Hero


........

I seriously thought it was some sort of modded bios or something...


----------



## quakeguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey122687*
> 
> ........
> 
> I seriously thought it was some sort of modded bios or something...


I dunno. Forum Navigation does say "AMD Motherboards"


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey122687*
> 
> What is this C6H that everyone is talking about? I checked the main page and its an OC package.


or as i like to call mine...Baymax


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> ... as for my blender reference up there i should have mentioned that it was only a rough indication and comparing direct results would be useless sorry about that


NP. I was not criticizing your helpful comment, only trying to protect innocent passersby from assuming more than they should.


----------



## Yviena

So trying out sub timings now, how important are the TCWL, TRTP,TRDWR,TWRRD etc.

All the timings before these ones are stable at the timings the Stilt posted but I'm struggling on these last ones.

Does these have any noticeable impact on bandwidth/latency?


----------



## quakeguy

Do you guys think this will able to hit 3200 and beyond??

CORSAIR VENGEANCE® LED 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3466MHz C16 Memory Kit - White LED

P/N: CMU32GX4M4C3466C16


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yviena*
> 
> So trying out sub timings now, how important are the TCWL, TRTP,TRDWR,TWRRD etc.
> 
> All the timings before these ones are stable at the timings the Stilt posted but I'm struggling on these last ones.
> 
> Does these have any noticeable impact on bandwidth/latency?


One or more nanoseconds noticeable in a 70-ns measurement report -- yes; noticeable in some productive activity -- probably less so, but we don't have many reports here of such comparisons. Perhaps someone can report a before and after example, such as a Handbrake processing job. Many of the more spectacular demos, such as game or Unigine benchmarks, tend to be GPU bound and memory latency effects tend to become obscured in the results. *The Stilt* has suggested testing with the computationally demanding 3DMark Sky Diver Combined Test to better reveal latency effects. I can't run this under Linux, so someone else will have to provide comparisons.


----------



## CentroX

Anyone got ripjaws 3600 here? How high can you go.


----------



## superRtype

I have a problem overclocking using BLCK. First, I have my OS, windows 10, installed on the m.2 ssd. Second, I am able to overclock to 3.8 just fine without changing BLCK. However the problem I have is that if I set the BLCK to anything over 100, the system won't boot. I was able to OC using the BLCK but when I had my OS on the standard SSD drive. As soon as I upgraded to the m.2, I can't change the BLCK at all. Bios version is 1107. Any idea on how to fix this?


----------



## Seth-01

1401 bios is good for me but if i can, 1 question to overclock my rig.

Im actually at 3.2 Ghz (no boost) with 1.00v in full load, RAM is at 3466 with timings 14/14/14/34. All of this with a BLK set to 100 MHz.

How to manage with AI Tuner if i want to have 3200 MHz but with a BLK set to 110 and of course without issues with PCIE or SSD. How to use external clock generator ??

Thx


----------



## gupsterg

@1TM1

I understand your opinion and agree with some of your post







.

Upto 50% of my work is done from home, so I'm in a position that I can set the rig to do xyz and check on it/retweak. Other times it's set on a run at night, when I'm a sleep and wouldn't use the PC.

I do use it when I need to, but my work does not entail using it much. So it's more of a new toy to tinker with, which generally I enjoy







.

@ressonantia

+1, well said and my thoughts as well.

Some of my kit I've had xyz OC long term as an experiment for myself and to share info on. I reckon it will be a few more months and then I'll done so much as I can with settings tweaks that the system can't really give anymore. At that point it can get boring for me







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yviena*
> 
> So trying out sub timings now, how important are the TCWL, TRTP,TRDWR,TWRRD etc.
> 
> All the timings before these ones are stable at the timings the Stilt posted but I'm struggling on these last ones.
> 
> Does these have any noticeable impact on bandwidth/latency?


Most of the gains are from settings after the primary timings. So you really want those. You may find increasing tRAS, tRC, tFAW and tRFC, loses you less but gains you more stability to use the tighter other timings.


----------



## matthew87

Anyone got any ideas why when overclocking my ram the board appears to swap to single channel?

Trying to run memory at 3600mhz, pc boots fine, Aida and memtweak both say dual channel 3600mhz,but the speed is clearly single channel topping out around 27500MBs.

Bumping the speed down to 3466mhz sees it work fine with same timings and voltages in dual channel.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew87*
> 
> Anyone got any ideas why when overclocking my ram the board appears to swap to single channel?
> 
> Trying to run memory at 3600mhz, pc boots fine, Aida and memtweak both say dual channel 3600mhz,but the speed is clearly single channel topping out around 27500MBs.
> 
> Bumping the speed down to 3466mhz sees it work fine with same timings and voltages in dual channel.


When you run the 3600 divider/multi you need to manually set the tRDRDSC timing to 1 .


----------



## Plissken

Is it safe to keep the SOC on Auto? I saw that with that setting it shows 1.133... should I set it manually to something instead? My ram is at 3466 C14 (F4-3600C16D-16GTZ) all seems to be stable... the perfect goal though would be 3600 C16 but it's unstable for now, no matter how much voltage I give to the ram. Hopefully with a new UEFI we will be able to achieve that speed with 0 problems.


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yviena*
> 
> So trying out sub timings now, how important are the TCWL, TRTP,TRDWR,TWRRD etc.
> 
> All the timings before these ones are stable at the timings the Stilt posted but I'm struggling on these last ones.
> 
> Does these have any noticeable impact on bandwidth/latency?


According to AIDA64 Cache&Memory Benchmark tRDRD*SCL* and tWRWR*SCL* have a massive impact on bandwidth:

tRDRDSCL and tWRWRSCL set to *6* (default)


tRDRDSCL and tWRWRSCL set to *2*


These quick tests were made with 2x8GB G.Skill F4-3200C16-16GVKB E-Die DR.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RossiOCUK*
> 
> When you run the 3600 divider/multi you need to manually set the tRDRDSC timing to 1 .


Yep







.


----------



## matthew87

Thanks Rossi, worked a treat.


----------



## Decoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> According to AIDA64 Cache&Memory Benchmark tRDRD*SCL* and tWRWR*SCL* have a massive impact on bandwidth:
> 
> These quick tests were made with 2x8GB G.Skill F4-3200C16-16GVKB E-Die DR.


I wouldn't trust your numbers, unless you averaged 10 runs of each setting, because in my eperience, AIDA64 offer wildly different results with each try.


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> According to AIDA64 Cache&Memory Benchmark tRDRD*SCL* and tWRWR*SCL* have a massive impact on bandwidth:
> 
> These quick tests were made with 2x8GB G.Skill F4-3200C16-16GVKB E-Die DR.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't trust your numbers, unless you averaged 10 runs of each setting, because in my eperience, AIDA64 offer wildly different results with each try.
Click to expand...

Yes, you're right. The numbers differ a lot each run. But I have tested this plenty and what you see in the screenshots, reflects the trend pretty well.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Too low a SOC and I have had rig reboot without any Q-Code/BSOD code. 1.1V should be ample for 3200MHz. On UEFI 9943 I've had 2x R7 1700 up at ~3500MHz with that SOC stable in memory stability tests and other stability tests.
> I have bad news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> My 3.8/3333MHz with tweaked timings is showing errors in HCI memtest <~2hrs on UEFI 9943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , where I had 2x HCI ~7hrs pass before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , besides other tests pass. So I'm back at the drawing board. I feel thwarted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I dumped using 1401 as I had tried few different setups of 3333MHz and all failed, even with a bump of VCORE/VDIMM.
> 
> Gotta be the damn heat of ambient temps IMO, I really can't recall the last time I saw ~30C on room thermometer in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Prior to this heat level all had been so solid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Using the previous posted The Stilt's 3466MHz timings on 3200MHz is sound at stock VDIMM. So far HCI pass ~2.5hrs, I may keep upping MEMCLK/VDIMM with those timings and use SOC 1.05V and see what happens.
> +rep, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> +rep for share and look forward to more on your exploits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'll be honest I've never used AIDA64 for stress testing. What is coming across from all this RAM tweaking and testing I've done, a RAM test like HCI is a better indicator than other tests I ran. For example the 3333MHz tweaked profile I originally tested stable in other tests, passed. The moment HCI was used I had errors. Even though it passed that as stated before, the increased room ambients have killed that profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . At one point I thought HCI was pants vs GSAT, but what has happened with this profile in the past few days, where it passed 9hrs GSAT but having issues in HCI, it's a good idea to do both.
> 
> I shouldn't complain about the heat:-
> 
> a) we don't get enough of it in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> b) perhaps if I nail my RAM tweaks in this weather they will be super solid when ambients return to normal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I note from @kaseki recent post his setup profile has also needed tweak from change in room ambient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


After many runs ended up with this configuration. 1401 is definitely better then any previous bios.

One note I would like to make that tWRRD most have the setting at 3, in Auto it pretty much sets it at 3 for 3200 - MSI sets this to like 13, anyways at setting of 3 Aida64 will fail in less than 10min with looser timings then shown. So for my setup this was one key setting that helped push the more critical settings lower. 14-14-14-14-30 lasted a little over 2 hours, 14-14-14-14-32 was over 3 hours in Aida64 before I stopped the test. This is combination of doing other stuff on the computer - normal use with stress testing. I am going to continue with TPUMemTest64.



Those who have pauses and stops running TPUMemTest64 using all your core threads like 16 for the 8 core, 12 for 6 core etc. may find this useful. It seems to help, still not perfect but way more manageable, currently running TPUMemTest64 9216mb and 16 threads with very few and far in between freezing, way better. When stress testing like with Aida64 it will use 95% of the memory meaning you will be paging files in and out, adding system level compression on top of it probably does not help. Found this on one of Chew's video comments and let him just tell it how it is:
Quote:


> brad morris2 weeks ago
> K7 failure aside, After the discussion we had the other day on windows 7 vs windows 10 performance. A thought has occured to me. The high loaded latencies that we are seeing with Ryzen platform, compared to Intel, is having an impact on Compression benchmarks. Windows 10 is making use of memory compression technology to avoid paging memory out to disk. That is something that windows 7 did not do. Maybe there is a correlation? if you want to test it in win 10 to see if it makes a difference, open an admin powershell and type the command "Disable-MMAgent -MemoryCompression" and reboot. You can reverse it by using the "Enable-MMAgent -MemoryCompression" command and rebooting again﻿
> From
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkM3qhJTyrE


----------



## Yviena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @1TM1
> 
> I understand your opinion and agree with some of your post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Upto 50% of my work is done from home, so I'm in a position that I can set the rig to do xyz and check on it/retweak. Other times it's set on a run at night, when I'm a sleep and wouldn't use the PC.
> 
> I do use it when I need to, but my work does not entail using it much. So it's more of a new toy to tinker with, which generally I enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @ressonantia
> 
> +1, well said and my thoughts as well.
> 
> Some of my kit I've had xyz OC long term as an experiment for myself and to share info on. I reckon it will be a few more months and then I'll done so much as I can with settings tweaks that the system can't really give anymore. At that point it can get boring for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Most of the gains are from settings after the primary timings. So you really want those. You may find increasing tRAS, tRC, tFAW and tRFC, loses you less but gains you more stability to use the tighter other timings.


I've managed to get almost all of the sub timings stable now and and at same value as The Stilt, there's only 2-3 timings that i needed to loosen up that have no impact on bandwidth/latency as i can see.
Trying to tighten the TRC (currently at 58) and secondary timings now maybe i can run them at CL14, ram speed is at 3535mhz so im good there

I'm seeing bigger increases to bandwidth in aida64 with these subtimings than what i got with 3600cl14 though latency is a little worse at around 67.5-68 vs 66.7

Seems running with geardown mode enabled is around +1-1.5ns more latency


----------



## ItsMB

I have readed that CPU Ryzen stepping B2 is coming (I don´t know it is rumour or trust... but I think the second more).

Source not original: https://elchapuzasinformatico.com/2017/06/amd-ryzen-stepping-b2/

This news CPU will come with important changes...in nothbridge. mad.gif and smile.gif
Edited by R71800XSS - Yesterday at 5:48 pm

So after the new Agesa microcode and make all MB vendor get mad, and all this people trying to make supposed posible goals, AMD recognize that the fail of the RAM or the OC or maybe both is the IMC integrated, the northbridge and the print of the CPU? LOL
That must be a joke. Was clear that something was happening, but if this is a fail of the hardware that cant be solved by codes, they should accept this jokeware back.
Guys stop hiting your heads with unknown walls and expend your time on imposible goals at least we know if this is true, if this notice is true, is a waste of time.
Ty for the information.


----------



## matthew87

How's this look for 3600mhz?



Yet to test how low I can set the timings or voltages, first few tries landed me here.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew87*
> 
> How's this look for 3600mhz?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet to test how low I can set the timings or voltages, first few tries landed me here.


Mediocre. Is it stable?
It's possible to find similar and better with 3466 CL14 with tuned timings.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMB*
> 
> I have readed that CPU Ryzen stepping B2 is coming (I don´t know it is rumour or trust... but I think the second more).
> 
> Source not original: https://elchapuzasinformatico.com/2017/06/amd-ryzen-stepping-b2/
> 
> This news CPU will come with important changes...in nothbridge. mad.gif and smile.gif
> Edited by R71800XSS - Yesterday at 5:48 pm
> 
> So after the new Agesa microcode and make all MB vendor get mad, and all this people trying to make supposed posible goals, AMD recognize that the fail of the RAM or the OC or maybe both is the IMC integrated, the northbridge and the print of the CPU? LOL
> That must be a joke. Was clear that something was happening, but if this is a fail of the hardware that cant be solved by codes, they should accept this jokeware back.
> Guys stop hiting your heads with unknown walls and expend your time on imposible goals at least we know if this is true, if this notice is true, is a waste of time.
> Ty for the information.


New stepping's is very normal for any cpu life cycle, each generation of Intel CPU's also. Yes they get better as time goes along and sometimes faster with less bugs. Ryzen as it is is kick ass for the $. After stepping 2 there maybe a stepping 3 and so on. Ryzen working good here, when you push anything to their limits you will have issues. I doubt the OC will be much different and most things are bios corrected or have been bios corrected anyways. This is probably a minor change at best.


----------



## CuewarsTaner

Hi, guys. Here's my 1401 BIOS experience. I just successfully got 1401 BIOS updated. But temp is so weird.

My settings: CPU 3900MHz, PLL Voltage: 1.8V, CPU Voltage: 1.35V

Temp1 with T-Offset / SenseMI auto: -5℃-3℃
Temp2 with T-Offset / SenseMI enabled 63/272: 22℃-34℃
Temp2 with T-Offset / SenseMI Disabled: 30℃-40℃

I am so shocked to those different results. Can anyone explain me which setting(temp1, 2 or 3) should I go with?


----------



## CuewarsTaner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RossiOCUK*
> 
> Mediocre. Is it stable?
> It's possible to find similar and better with 3466 CL14 with tuned timings.


What memoery modules you are using? What are other specific settings? thanks for providing your 3600MHz success. That's 100% amazing!


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> New stepping's is very normal for any cpu life cycle, each generation of Intel CPU's also. Yes they get better as time goes along and sometimes faster with less bugs. Ryzen as it is is kick ass for the $. After stepping 2 there maybe a stepping 3 and so on. Ryzen working good here, when you push anything to their limits you will have issues. I doubt the OC will be much different and most things are bios corrected or have been bios corrected anyways. This is probably a minor change at best.


Im agree that is normal and i understand steppings, that i mean calling it a joke is about 1.0.0.6 microcode was realeased for this step, and these chips, not for the next. Maybe i explained it bad. Excuse that.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMB*
> 
> Im agree that is normal and i understand steppings, that i mean calling it a joke is about 1.0.0.6 microcode was realeased for this step, and these chips, not for the next. Maybe i explained it bad. Excuse that.


No problem, if AMD does have a faster chip out of the process then they would put out a faster Skew like 1900x with the better performance. The chips bought performed according to spec, OC is just extra icing on the cake. A major change, added features would get a whole new number like Ryzen 2800x.

http://www.cpu-world.com/Glossary/C/Core_stepping.html


----------



## gupsterg

@noko59

+rep for share







. 3200MHz @ 1.35V, SOC 1V is solid for me using The Stilt's 3466MHz timings. Passed 2x HCI on 9943. 3333MHz is still borked for me







.

That's damn nice result IMO







.

I have had 3500MHz loose timings stable on this CPU/MOBO/RAM combo in the past. Just never went about tweaking that MHz/3466MHz and instead went for 3333MHz. Thought I had 3333MHz sussed, but no longer







. Now I'm thinking I may try your setup







, as we have same RAM what was ProcODT/VDIMM you have used?

@Yviena

Sweet







. Yeah CPU OC is limited on Ryzen, at least RAM tweaking is now there to keep us tweakers captured on it







. Look forward to more shares







.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CuewarsTaner*
> 
> What memoery modules you are using? What are other specific settings? thanks for providing your 3600MHz success. That's 100% amazing!


TridentZ 4000 CL18. I've played a lot with 3600 recently with multiple settings and timings. To get the most out of it you end up with silly voltages, it's just not worth it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RossiOCUK*
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed that it's basically the same results as i can achieve with the 3466 divider, the slackening of timings for 3600 means that i don't net any benefit.


But it's been talked a lot recently how 3333/3466 with tightened timings will get you better latency and similar speeds.



I settled with this in the end as it's nice and stable.



Big list of BIOS settings in spoiler.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [101.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [40.00]
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3366MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
- CPU Core Voltage Override [1.37500]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.12500]
DRAM Voltage [1.37500]
1.8V PLL Voltage [1.80000]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [30]
Trc_SM [48]
TrrdS_SM [6]
TrrdL_SM [9]
Tfaw_SM [36]
TwtrS_SM [4]
TwtrL_SM [12]
Twr_SM [12]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [2]
TwrwrScl_SM [2]
Trfc_SM [256]
Trfc2_SM [Auto]
Trfc4_SM [Auto]
Tcwl_SM [14]
Trtp_SM [8]
Trdwr_SM [6]
Twrrd_SM [3]
TwrwrSc_SM [1]
TwrwrSd_SM [7]
TwrwrDd_SM [7]
TrdrdSc_SM [1]
TrdrdSd_SM [5]
TrdrdDd_SM [5]
Tcke_SM [Auto]
ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [Auto]
RttWr [Auto]
RttPark [Auto]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
CPU Current Capability [Auto]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
Active Frequency Mode [Disabled]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
DRAM Current Capability [110%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.40000]
Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Enabled]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Disabled]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [GEN 3]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [Samsung SSD 850 EVO 1TB]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Auto]
USB3_6 [Auto]
USB3_7 [Auto]
USB3_8 [Auto]
USB3_9 [Auto]
USB3_10 [Auto]
USB2_11 [Auto]
USB2_12 [Auto]
USB2_13 [Auto]
USB2_14 [Auto]
USB_15 [Auto]
USB_16 [Auto]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Ignore]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Ignore]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Ignore]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Ignore]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Ignore]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Ignore]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Ignore]
W_FLOW Speed [Ignore]
W_IN Temperature [Ignore]
W_OUT Temperature [Ignore]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [Disabled]
AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Disabled]
OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
IOMMU [Auto]
Remote Display Feature [Auto]
Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Auto]
POST Delay Time [1 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [3]
Profile Name [24_7]
Save to Profile [1]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]



Obviously still take AIDA64 with a pinch of salt, these are about average.


----------



## gupsterg

AIDA v5.90.4300 full release is out, still a bit of swing in results









@Yviena

I forgot to say I have had AIDA64 swing between 60-70ns on same profile, without reboot on reruns, so take with pinch of salt. Also cache benches can be swinging into realms of dream land at times.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @noko59
> 
> +rep for share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 3200MHz @ 1.35V, SOC 1V is solid for me using The Stilt's 3466MHz timings. Passed 2x HCI on 9943. 3333MHz is still borked for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> That's damn nice result IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have had 3500MHz loose timings stable on this CPU/MOBO/RAM combo in the past. Just never went about tweaking that MHz/3466MHz and instead went for 3333MHz. Thought I had 3333MHz sussed, but no longer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Now I'm thinking I may try your setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , as we have same RAM what was ProcODT/VDIMM you have used?
> 
> @Yviena
> 
> Sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Yeah CPU OC is limited on Ryzen, at least RAM tweaking is now there to keep us tweakers captured on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Look forward to more shares
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks, I just find over and over again 3200 strap or setting and BCLK gives better results for a stable setup - probably not enough to make a hill of beans in any game but it can be shown and tested.

Once I determine if this really is stable, looking good so far then I go back and make it unstable and try testing out those Cad settings individually to see if one or the other being set higher or lower from the others will make it more stable. Need a baseline or place to start.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> AIDA v5.90.4300 full release is out, still a bit of swing in results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Yviena
> 
> I forgot to say I have had AIDA64 swing between 60-70ns on same profile, without reboot on reruns, so take with pinch of salt. Also cache benches can be swinging into realms of dream land at times.


I get very consistent Read/Write/Copy, Latency various around 2-3%, not 60-70 for me, if it varies by over 3 either background processes are interfering or ram is having issues. L1 is very consistent, L2 less so and L3 has variations but not much. When I see big changes from one to the next is first indications Ram is working on the edge of the Abyss. That is if background tasks are not interfering with the test. Now it looks to be a single core test (probably only way to get an accurate result) which how applicable that will extend to multiple core programs for memory is anyone's guess. Testing a real application with it maybe a better way to use that tool.


----------



## slinkeril

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krischan*
> 
> I even had this happen to me on stock settings, so no OC at all. I think it's really something on the hardware side


maybe an incorrect road to go down or youve tried... but what header are you plugging in your AIO pump? I realize there is a header for AIO, but even so i used the Water Pump header instead with my initial AIO, then again with my custom EKWB system. Give it a shot if you havent, that one is alway on full power and has the highest available power.


----------



## gupsterg

@noko59

The problem for me on this CPU is slight increase of BCLK when on 3200MHz divider results in Q-Code: F9, ie I enter memory hole. This CPU works this way when "divider jumping" :-

2933MHz > trains > 3200MHz > trains > 3333MHz > fails > 3466MHz fails > 3600MHz fails

Then when I change default CLDO_VDDP 3200MHz will get knocked out and others work. And last time I tried doing BCLK tweak with 3200MHz divider plus the CLDO_VDDP to make 3250MHz+ work it fails. I haven't worked out if on lower divider and tweak CLDO_VDDP and then jump if all is OK. I have not found a CLDO_VDDP that works well with full range of MHz/dividers.

Another CPU is better on divider jumping, but pants on VCORE requirement for 3.8GHz. That does this:-

2933MHz > trains > 3200MHz > fails > 3333MHz > trains > 3466MHz trains > 3600MHz trains.

Once I tweak CLDO_VDDP 3200MHz works and the others do as well.

I agree backgound tasks can interfere with AIDA64 results. Both my W7/W10C have minimal apps/background activity going on and usually I wait xyz period after a power up, etc to run tests of that kind to make sure all is "settled". Yep RAM read / write / copy are more consistent in AIDA64. Perhaps there is something up with my setup, dunno







. MLC is tighter though run to run IMO. You may recall the post I linked concerning BGSA tests, there is a result in there where all is well and L3 cache went way above what it would be







.

Any chance of share on ProcODT/VDIMM you're using for your current 3500MHz setup? cheers







.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> According to AIDA64 Cache&Memory Benchmark tRDRD*SCL* and tWRWR*SCL* have a massive impact on bandwidth:
> 
> These quick tests were made with 2x8GB G.Skill F4-3200C16-16GVKB E-Die DR.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't trust your numbers, unless you averaged 10 runs of each setting, because in my eperience, AIDA64 offer wildly different results with each try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you're right. The numbers differ a lot each run. But I have tested this plenty and what you see in the screenshots, reflects the trend pretty well.
Click to expand...

I can relate that in two runs of Intel Memory Latency Checker on Linux Mint 18.1 MATE 64-bit [1800X @3.9 GHz, 3200C14 @3200, running 14 14 14 16 34 2T], same memory, one run made 7 June and one last night after the reduction from 6 to 2, the "All Reads" value increased from 43164 to 45297. This is a far from perfect test because there were other timing parameters that were changed, but I think it still supports *neur0cide*'s perception.

Latency improved from 72.9 to 71.7 per the paragon of virtue, Intel.


----------



## quakeguy

help - which one should I get

CMU32GX4M4C3466C16

Vengeance LED 32GB DDR4 3466MHz CL16 Quad Channel Kit (4 x 8GB)

or

F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR

Trident Z RGB Series DDR4 3200 RAM Kit w/ RGB LED Lighting, 32GB (4x 8GB)

or

F4-3200C16D-32GTZ

TridentZ Series 32GB DDR4-3200 Dual Channel Ram Kit, (2x 16GB)

or

CMK8GX4M2B3200C16R

Vengeance LPX 32GB DDR4 3200MHz CL16 Dual Channel Kit (2x 16GB), Black


----------



## Kildar

I've been having Code 8 crashes with black screen and having to reboot/reset while running WCG.

I dropped my OC from 3.8 to 3.75 and have not had any Code 8 crashes over night after 8 hours of WCG.

I've tried adding VCORE prior to dropping to 37.75 and it did not help.

I've disabled Performance Bias since this and wonder if I can go back up to 38?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> According to AIDA64 Cache&Memory Benchmark tRDRD*SCL* and tWRWR*SCL* have a massive impact on bandwidth:


I've heard the same. However, when I make those changes it creates errors on GSAT pretty quickly. Running 3466:14-14-14-14-34-1T w/ 4x8GB @ DDR 1.4v. I figure I'll just stick with this since I believe primary timings are more important anyways.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeguy*
> 
> help - which one should I get
> 
> CMU32GX4M4C3466C16
> 
> Vengeance LED 32GB DDR4 3466MHz CL16 Quad Channel Kit (4 x 8GB)
> 
> or
> 
> F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR
> 
> Trident Z RGB Series DDR4 3200 RAM Kit w/ RGB LED Lighting, 32GB (4x 8GB)
> 
> or
> 
> F4-3200C16D-32GTZ
> 
> TridentZ Series 32GB DDR4-3200 Dual Channel Ram Kit, (2x 16GB)
> 
> or
> 
> CMK8GX4M2B3200C16R
> 
> Vengeance LPX 32GB DDR4 3200MHz CL16 Dual Channel Kit (2x 16GB), Black


CMU32GX4M4C3466C16 is the only one of these, which is B-die guaranteed (others are Hynix MFR).
However, it's not necessarily good B-die.


----------



## Yviena

Hmm I wonder if it's possible for amd to decouple the DF from ram.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Hi guys can any one tell me what a code C0 is. tried to flash back from 1401 to 1107 and code C0 came up right away I notice my m.2 was not seen and it only saw 8 gig of ram before I tried to flash back. hope you can tell me what it is as there is no info on the net. but board rma this morning. hoping to get a trade in for the extreame this time.


----------



## gupsterg

@noko59

I have used your timings at 3333MHz with GearDown Mode: [Disabled] , so far ~3hrs HCI Memtest 16x 850MB pass







. I'm using UEFI 9943, VDIMM 1.375V, SOC: 1.05V and ProcODT: 60Ω, as I did on my tweak'd setup which started failing







.





Using The Stilt's 3466MHz setup at 3333MHz I couldn't get tRAS, tRC, tFAW and tRFC lower than in my setup shown.

On your setup I have lower tRAS, tFAW and tRFC vs my previous setup at 3333MHz, but increased tRDWR, tWRRD and tCKE. Prior to HCI run I did 3x AIDA64 and pretty much no discernible difference my slight mods to The Stilt's setup (upper 3) vs your setup (lower 3).



*So thanks for the share*







, you may have got me back stable 3.8/3333 in high ambient temps (~30°C)







. If all levels of stability testing I usually do pass then I will add your setup:-

a) to OP of my thread, with credit to you







.
b) benchmarks table I recently did to compare with The Stilts at MHz I did


----------



## LightningManGTS

Flashing back to 9945 and installing 4 8gb tridentz rgb sticks I managed to hit and stay stable with 4.1ghz at 1.43v on the cpu and on the ram I managed 3466mhz at 1.425v with the timings of 14-15-14-35 cmdT1 with power down being the only thing tweaked beyond that with it being disabled

I managed to up the cpu by about 26mhz stable this morning but I didn't grab a screen shot of it. not that its extremely necessary


----------



## buttmen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeguy*
> 
> help - which one should I get
> 
> CMU32GX4M4C3466C16
> 
> Vengeance LED 32GB DDR4 3466MHz CL16 Quad Channel Kit (4 x 8GB)
> 
> or
> 
> F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR
> 
> Trident Z RGB Series DDR4 3200 RAM Kit w/ RGB LED Lighting, 32GB (4x 8GB)
> 
> or
> 
> F4-3200C16D-32GTZ
> 
> TridentZ Series 32GB DDR4-3200 Dual Channel Ram Kit, (2x 16GB)
> 
> or
> 
> CMK8GX4M2B3200C16R
> 
> Vengeance LPX 32GB DDR4 3200MHz CL16 Dual Channel Kit (2x 16GB), Black


None of the kits you listed work well with Ryzen. I would recommend this kit with Samsung B-Die

https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232221

One possible good pick is CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 Ver4.31 and it must be ver 4.31. Since you're in Canada, you can call Memoryexpress in Calgary NE location and ask to physically look for a kit with ver 4.31 and set it aside for you. You can then make an online purchase and it will be shipped to you. That's how I did it with both of my kits, it's good memory with Sammy B-Die.

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX59726


----------



## ninogui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slinkeril*
> 
> maybe an incorrect road to go down or youve tried... but what header are you plugging in your AIO pump? I realize there is a header for AIO, but even so i used the Water Pump header instead with my initial AIO, then again with my custom EKWB system. Give it a shot if you havent, that one is alway on full power and has the highest available power.


Regarding water I believe AIO power header is the one giving you access to water temp, thresholds and a few more isnt it?


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninogui*
> 
> Regarding water I believe AIO power header is the one giving you access to water temp, thresholds and a few more isnt it?


Water temp and pump speed works from the CPU_FAN header on my CLC280. Fan speeds however isn't but that might be a SW issue. From what i understand it won't boot without something in the CPU_FAN header so need to find something else to put there. The CLC280 got 1 cable going to the MB and 2 cables for the fans. All 3 coming from the pump itself. Not sure if i can connect the fans to the CPU_FAN header instead...


----------



## MuddyPaws

Hi guys can any one tell me what a code C0 is. tried to flash back from 1401 to 1107 and code C0 came up right away


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> Hi guys can any one tell me what a code C0 is. tried to flash back from 1401 to 1107 and code C0 came up right away


I vaguely recall C0 being mentioned way back in the thread. I don't recall what it means, however. Perhaps a search will work.

Is this code presented when trying to POST 1107 after a successful flash back?


----------



## Fright

Is there an ETA for the new final BIOS/UEFI file? Meanwhile I'm on 1201 and the coldbooting gets worse... pc has to boot up 3 times in a row with 2666 mhz. -.- HDDs and Fans suffer from this I'm sure, so I really hope that this mess will be fixed with the new final bios.
Ryzen performance is great but the problems are beyond everything I've experienced so far. Also hoping for some explanations regarding the ProcODT values, because for 2x16 GB sammy b die recommended value is 80 Ohms but I read here that this still doesn't work flawlessly.

So we definitely need working values provided. I unfortunately don't got the time to test everything myself. : /


----------



## ninogui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> Water temp and pump speed works from the CPU_FAN header on my CLC280. Fan speeds however isn't but that might be a SW issue. From what i understand it won't boot without something in the CPU_FAN header so need to find something else to put there. The CLC280 got 1 cable going to the MB and 2 cables for the fans. All 3 coming from the pump itself. Not sure if i can connect the fans to the CPU_FAN header instead...


I think this explains what is and what is not shared control in terms of headers


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I vaguely recall C0 being mentioned way back in the thread. I don't recall what it means, however. Perhaps a search will work.
> 
> Is this code presented when trying to POST 1107 after a successful flash back?


yes the flash goes great but presented with C0 on reboot no matter what bios I try.


----------



## gupsterg

@noko59

Update on post 20403.

Damn got an error!







.



tCKE I'm not gonna bother tweaking, answers by The Stilt / [email protected], link, link, link.

I'm assuming as:-

a) I set PowerDown Enable as disabled RAM would not be going into power saving.
b) I wouldn't think RAM would enter any power saving whilst HCI Memtest runing.

So I may loosen tRAS, tFAW and tRFC, I will update how it goes and look forward to how your testing goes.

Seeing ~32°C as room ambient here







.

*** edit ***

tFAW good post here by Praz, link. So tFAW of 34 is ample when tRRD of 6 in use, but as previously 36 was unstable on tweak of The Stilt's timings for me and 39 was stable (until later







) I may go back to 39. I may have to also go back to tRAS 34 and I may have to slacken tRFC. My last nights failure was using 400, previously 373 was stable. Do I dare I further slacken? dunno. Some pearls of wisdom by The Stilt on tRFC, link, link.

Maybe I should go to 3200MHz and tweak down!?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I vaguely recall C0 being mentioned way back in the thread. I don't recall what it means, however. Perhaps a search will work.
> 
> Is this code presented when trying to POST 1107 after a successful flash back?
> 
> 
> 
> yes the flash goes great but presented with C0 on reboot no matter what bios I try.
Click to expand...

Dare I ask why you are playing in the ancient BIOS sandbox? We have thousands of messages here and if old BIOS resurrection is desired, the early messages may need to be consulted to determine what doesn't work and how to make what does work work.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Is there an ETA for the new final BIOS/UEFI file? Meanwhile I'm on 1201 and the coldbooting gets worse... pc has to boot up 3 times in a row with 2666 mhz. -.- HDDs and Fans suffer from this I'm sure, so I really hope that this mess will be fixed with the new final bios.
> Ryzen performance is great but the problems are beyond everything I've experienced so far. Also hoping for some explanations regarding the ProcODT values, because for 2x16 GB sammy b die recommended value is 80 Ohms but I read here that this still doesn't work flawlessly.
> 
> So we definitely need working values provided. I unfortunately don't got the time to test everything myself. : /


1401 has been out for a while... Please do a search.


----------



## Fright

True, but I read that is still has issues for some people. If I remember correctly, someone even got his board bricked with it?!


----------



## MuddyPaws

yes the flash goes great but presented with C0 on reboot no matter what bios I try.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Dare I ask why you are playing in the ancient BIOS sandbox? We have thousands of messages here and if old BIOS resurrection is desired, the early messages may need to be consulted to determine what doesn't work and how to make what does work work.


sandbox? I have no idea, not very savvy with internet stuff.


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninogui*
> 
> I think this explains what is and what is not shared control in terms of headers


Nice, thanks for the info! Can you stil use software to controll pump speeds when using the pump headers? I don't see a reason for the pump going full speed when not really needed. I tried the AIO header and the fans go freaking mental so that's not an option with default setup


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> yes the flash goes great but presented with C0 on reboot no matter what bios I try.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Dare I ask why you are playing in the ancient BIOS sandbox? We have thousands of messages here and if old BIOS resurrection is desired, the early messages may need to be consulted to determine what doesn't work and how to make what does work work.
> 
> 
> 
> sandbox? I have no idea, not very savvy with internet stuff.
Click to expand...

Sorry, I meant in the sense of a child's play area, or toy box. In any case, there is a reference to this in MingBee's message 12092. You might be able to trace the issue both ways and see if there was a solution, or at least what it might signify.


----------



## MuddyPaws

I see maybe, but it's gone back now


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> I see maybe, but it's gone back now


What has gone back??? Also, what happens if you push the "safe boot" button after getting C0?


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> What has gone back??? Also, what happens if you push the "safe boot" button after getting C0?


I tried those and still C0 also it hits the C0 in seconds

this seems to have done exactly the same as a few posts back, maybe a board killa

try flashing back to another bios from 1401 and see if it happens to your rig maybe a one off


----------



## ninogui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> Nice, thanks for the info! Can you stil use software to controll pump speeds when using the pump headers? I don't see a reason for the pump going full speed when not really needed. I tried the AIO header and the fans go freaking mental so that's not an option with default setup


Rtfm... lolol

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Manual/


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> try flashing back to another bios from 1401 and see if it happens to your rig maybe a one off


I went back to 9943 from 1401, no issues. I will flash 1401 now and then revert back again.

Previously I have gone back between 3 differing UEFIs to gain SuperPi bench on each as I was discussing with another member the bench results.

Not disputing you have issue.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I went back to 9943 from 1401, no issues. I will flash 1401 now and then revert back again.
> 
> Previously I have gone back between 3 differing UEFIs to gain SuperPi bench on each as I was discussing with another member the bench results.
> 
> Not disputing you have issue.


maybe board was ill before I got it


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninogui*
> 
> Rtfm... lolol
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Manual/


Yeah you do that and report your findings!


----------



## Gadfly

Tweaked my setup a little bit....


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> maybe board was ill before I got it


try 1201 for me please.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> maybe board was ill before I got it





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Sorry as I busy _flashing_ (







) I never read your request on which UEFI you wanted. Here is ZIP, 9943 OC > defaulted > 1401 > 9943

UEFI_Switch.zip 652k .zip file


The time delay between screenies is not due an issue, but just as I do not sit and watch til it finish I just went back to rig in my own time. I doubt going back to 1201 or another will be an issue, I can check again if you like?







.


----------



## baskura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElmerF*
> 
> Same problem. Ramp up/down constantly. Timing and temp profiles made no difference. RMA'd my board for a different problem, the board that came back (different board) had NO cooling issues. I think there are sensor problems on some boards. I recommend you send it back.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ensate*
> 
> Tested all bios versions since release. Im currently on 0082. They all seem to fail miserably at fan control. No matter if I use AIsuite fanXpert or just he bios alone. Every so often the fans ramp to full speed on two out of the three channels (never the same 2), and wont slow down again until a reboot.
> 
> Im using water cooling with the fans set to use a temperature probe on the temperature in port. This setup ironically worked perfectly with the same cooling hardware on my previous Asus z97-a motherboard with AIsuite,
> 
> Is sorting the cooling controller on the roadmap that anyone knows of?


I am having the same problem. After stressing my system (gaming/benching etc) my fans (both case and radiator) all get stuck at their peak speed and don't reset until I reboot the machine.

All fans are running off the motherboard, no hubs or other fan controllers present.

1401 seems a bit hit and miss for me.


----------



## DSDV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeguy*
> 
> help - which one should I get
> 
> F4-3200C16D-32GTZ
> 
> TridentZ Series 32GB DDR4-3200 Dual Channel Ram Kit, (2x 16GB)


CAS 14









very good sticks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> CMU32GX4M4C3466C16 is the only one of these, which is B-die guaranteed (others are Hynix MFR).
> However, it's not necessarily good B-die.


i think tridentz are also bdie o.0


----------



## superRtype

Does anyone know why my m.2 ssd disappears from bios when I change BLCK? Can't seem to OC ram or CPU without changing BLCK to at least 109.


----------



## MuddyPaws

The time delay between screenies is not due an issue, but just as I do not sit and watch til it finish I just went back to rig in my own time. I doubt going back to 1201 or another will be an issue, I can check again if you like?







.[/quote]

please thankyou


----------



## gupsterg

NP







.

So I'm 9943, I'll flash 1401 and then 1201?

If you see thread about when 1401 was posted and read, I'm pretty sure others have gone back when they felt 1401 was not for them.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So I'm 9943, I'll flash 1401 and then 1201?
> 
> If you see thread about when 1401 was posted and read, I'm pretty sure others have gone back when they felt 1401 was not for them.


no problem it's gone back for testing. it's just my ocd with the C0 code, I need to know and hopefully I will know in a couple of days







I rep you thank you


----------



## DeathGyroscope

Hello, friends!
Can u help me?
When i bought CROSSHAIR HERO, it had 0902 BIOS.
My RAM is 16Gb DDR4 2666MHz Kingston HyperX Savage (HX426C13SB2K2/16).
I used default settings - 2133Mhz.
Then i tried to raise it to 2666Mhz.
It worked!!!
But i just changed DRAM freq (with default timings) - not using D.O.C.P. standart.
When i tried to change to D.O.C.P. 4 (2666) my MB turned off and reboot with 2133.
I changed to D.O.C.P. 3 (2400) - GOOD! WORKS!
But when i tried to change to 2666 (not D.O.C.P. - just DRAM FREQ settings like in my first try) - system fails... and again reboots with 2133.
So. I dont know how my system worked with 2666 first time. Its a miracle. MIRACLE!
But i cant make this freq again.
I didnt change any settings (voltage etc) to raise DRAM FREQ. Just D.O.C.P. and manual DRAM freq.
Can u help me with this?
Ow. I have Ryzen 7 1800X.
I updated to 1201.
Still cant reach 2666.
Today i update bios to 1401.
the same sadness.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So I'm 9943, I'll flash 1401 and then 1201?
> 
> If you see thread about when 1401 was posted and read, I'm pretty sure others have gone back when they felt 1401 was not for them.
> 
> 
> 
> no problem it's gone back for testing. it's just my ocd with the C0 code, I need to know and hopefully I will know in a couple of days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rep you thank you
Click to expand...

One of our missing links here is a full set of BIOS codes that apply to the C6H and not some cut and paste set put into the User Guide. There is a more limited list somewhere, maybe page 1, of terminal codes; perhaps C0 is listed there.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So I'm 9943, I'll flash 1401 and then 1201?
> 
> If you see thread about when 1401 was posted and read, I'm pretty sure others have gone back when they felt 1401 was not for them.


no problem it's gone back for testing. it's just my ocd with the C0 code, I need to know and hopefully I will know in a couple of days







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> One of our missing links here is a full set of BIOS codes that apply to the C6H and not some cut and paste set put into the User Guide. There is a more limited list somewhere, maybe page 1, of terminal codes; perhaps C0 is listed there.


ok thanks I will go look


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So I'm 9943, I'll flash 1401 and then 1201?
> 
> If you see thread about when 1401 was posted and read, I'm pretty sure others have gone back when they felt 1401 was not for them.
> 
> 
> 
> no problem it's gone back for testing. it's just my ocd with the C0 code, I need to know and hopefully I will know in a couple of days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> One of our missing links here is a full set of BIOS codes that apply to the C6H and not some cut and paste set put into the User Guide. There is a more limited list somewhere, maybe page 1, of terminal codes; perhaps C0 is listed there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok thanks I will go look
Click to expand...

The list is in the OC guide linked from the OP's post. It has 0C, but not C0 listed. It also doesn't list 24, which I get when Linux boots, or 00, which I get when the BIOS has finished POSTing.


----------



## MuddyPaws

your right


----------



## MuddyPaws

Award Standard POST Code (ASUS) C0- CPU initialization Chipsets initialization Super I/O initialization Asus ASIC initialization OEM components initialization JumperlessSetting

http://old.cit.odessa.ua/postkarta/bios_post_code_introduction.pdf


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathGyroscope*
> 
> Hello, friends!
> Can u help me?
> When i bought CROSSHAIR HERO, it had 0902 BIOS.
> My RAM is 16Gb DDR4 2666MHz Kingston HyperX Savage (HX426C13SB2K2/16).
> I used default settings - 2133Mhz.
> Then i tried to raise it to 2666Mhz.
> It worked!!!
> But i just changed DRAM freq (with default timings) - not using D.O.C.P. standart.
> When i tried to change to D.O.C.P. 4 (2666) my MB turned off and reboot with 2133.
> I changed to D.O.C.P. 3 (2400) - GOOD! WORKS!
> But when i tried to change to 2666 (not D.O.C.P. - just DRAM FREQ settings like in my first try) - system fails... and again reboots with 2133.
> So. I dont know how my system worked with 2666 first time. Its a miracle. MIRACLE!
> But i cant make this freq again.
> I didnt change any settings (voltage etc) to raise DRAM FREQ. Just D.O.C.P. and manual DRAM freq.
> Can u help me with this?
> Ow. I have Ryzen 7 1800X.
> I updated to 1201.
> Still cant reach 2666.
> Today i update bios to 1401.
> the same sadness.


DOCP beyond standard has different REFCLK values at the different settings, and not everything will work well for you. Now, some memory are considered 1T, and others are 2T. You may need to set Geardown to disabled and go with 2T to get your memory to work at higher speeds. My Hynix 2x16 16 latency memory does NOT like going above 2933, it goes to 3066 on occasion, but in general, it doesn't feel stable beyond 2933. I will replace my memory at some point once the prices go back down.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> no problem it's gone back for testing. it's just my ocd with the C0 code, I need to know and hopefully I will know in a couple of days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok thanks I will go look


Testing? sorry not understanding.

As I'm a bit OCD as well







, I went 9943 > 1401 > 1201 and Asus Crosshair VI Hero - "Brick Edition" lives







.

UEFI_Switch_v2.zip 491k .zip file


My marriage will feel dull after all this _flashing_ this evening!


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Testing? sorry not understanding.
> 
> As I'm a bit OCD as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I went 9943 > 1401 > 1201 and Asus Crosshair VI Hero - "Brick Edition" lives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> UEFI_Switch_v2.zip 491k .zip file
> 
> 
> My marriage will feel dull after all this _flashing_ this evening!


hahahahha Award Standard POST Code (ASUS) C0-
CPU initialization
Chipsets initialization
Super I/O initialization
Asus ASIC initialization
OEM components initialization 
JumperlessSetting

that's all I could find on C0


----------



## gupsterg

That info maybe irrelevant.

There is a post by Elmor on HWBot in C6H thread there, regarding Q-Codes in manual, link.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> That info maybe irrelevant.
> 
> There is a post by Elmor on HWBot in C6H thread there, regarding Q-Codes in manual, link.


it looks that way. some codes are wrong then


----------



## MuddyPaws

@gupsterg maybe bios chip fail'd

I hope Elmor can shed light on it


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathGyroscope*
> 
> Hello, friends!
> Can u help me?
> When i bought CROSSHAIR HERO, it had 0902 BIOS.
> My RAM is 16Gb DDR4 2666MHz Kingston HyperX Savage (HX426C13SB2K2/16).
> I used default settings - 2133Mhz.
> Then i tried to raise it to 2666Mhz.
> It worked!!!
> But i just changed DRAM freq (with default timings) - not using D.O.C.P. standart.
> When i tried to change to D.O.C.P. 4 (2666) my MB turned off and reboot with 2133.
> I changed to D.O.C.P. 3 (2400) - GOOD! WORKS!
> But when i tried to change to 2666 (not D.O.C.P. - just DRAM FREQ settings like in my first try) - system fails... and again reboots with 2133.
> So. I dont know how my system worked with 2666 first time. Its a miracle. MIRACLE!
> But i cant make this freq again.
> I didnt change any settings (voltage etc) to raise DRAM FREQ. Just D.O.C.P. and manual DRAM freq.
> Can u help me with this?
> Ow. I have Ryzen 7 1800X.
> I updated to 1201.
> Still cant reach 2666.
> Today i update bios to 1401.
> the same sadness.


Start on about page 200 of this thread and start reading... You have a lot to learn before we we can help you.


----------



## 5ekundes

Hmm anyone who can help me with this?

After running real bench for 3 hours total without any issues. I ran OCCT for 15 minutes and it said that an error has been detected. It just "Error" detected and did not state any CPU core, then i had the bluescreen "driveirql not less or equal. I rebooted and found out that my usb wifi's driver had to be re-detected.
Could this be due to CPU overclock or ram speed? I'm currently running under the advertised speed since I get stability issues at 3200mhz. My ram is corsair led 3200c16.
Trying to find out what the error is here since I did routine load last night(GTA V for several hours) and realbench. I also ran HCI memtest for 2 hours.


----------



## DeathGyroscope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Start on about page 200 of this thread and start reading... You have a lot to learn before we we can help you.


near 2000 pages bro... many people here with similar problems.
what should i learn? why can't u help me before i learn a lot?)
i have a problem with my memory.
All people here have CROSSHAIR HERO, and all have Ryzen's.
And i ask you just to advice me some solutions.
What exactly should i do to make my HyperX Savage work on 2666?
I am not pro in overlocking, I have never done such things before. thats why i ask u for help.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> @gupsterg maybe bios chip fail'd
> 
> I hope Elmor can shed light on it


OMG, perhaps he can guide you.

The other thing I just recalled is this Asus board is not Award Bios, it's AMI, American Megatrends Inc.

You'll see on 2nd page of that PDF:-
Quote:


> The POST codes used by Award, Phoenix, and AMI are different.


Not only did you make my marriage seem dull today







, but you've ignited my curiosity on Q-Code: C0







.


----------



## Fright

So is the bios 1401 regarded safe?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> So is the bios 1401 regarded safe?


Yes, of all the BIOSes, only the original had a bricking issue.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathGyroscope*
> 
> near 2000 pages bro... many people here with similar problems.
> what should i learn? why can't u help me before i learn a lot?)
> i have a problem with my memory.
> All people here have CROSSHAIR HERO, and all have Ryzen's.
> And i ask you just to advice me some solutions.
> What exactly should i do to make my HyperX Savage work on 2666?
> I am not pro in overlocking, I have never done such things before. thats why i ask u for help.


Use D.O.C.P Standard to get your RAM setup right until you get to know UEFI and have researched/learnt your way around UEFI.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5ekundes*
> 
> Hmm anyone who can help me with this?
> 
> After running real bench for 3 hours total without any issues. I ran OCCT for 15 minutes and it said that an error has been detected. It just "Error" detected and did not state any CPU core, then i had the bluescreen "driveirql not less or equal. I rebooted and found out that my usb wifi's driver had to be re-detected.
> Could this be due to CPU overclock or ram speed? I'm currently running under the advertised speed since I get stability issues at 3200mhz. My ram is corsair led 3200c16.
> Trying to find out what the error is here since I did routine load last night(GTA V for several hours) and realbench. I also ran HCI memtest for 2 hours.


What is CPU overclock?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> So is the bios 1401 regarded safe?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Fright

:'P I take this as a yes. xD


----------



## gupsterg

Yeah it's fine







, only "pulling your chain"







. I just went back to it again this evening to try one of the newer options







.


----------



## 5ekundes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Use D.O.C.P Standard to get your RAM setup right until you get to know UEFI and have researched/learnt your way around UEFI.
> What is CPU overclock?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


CPU overclock is at 4ghz on 1.410


----------



## ffishphone

Has anyone tested unbuffered ECC DIMMS with the CH6? I know that the Prime X370-Pro and B350 boards "officially" support ECC, but I'm curious if Asus ran the traces on the Crosshair. Bummer if we can't have blck overclocking and ECC together as with the CH4 and CH5. Searching the thread for ECC only returned results regarding ECC in the caches...


----------



## Martin778

Every time I touch any manual OC options in BIOS (1401) my multi gets stuck on x22 resulting in 2200MHz. Yet the BIOS still says the CPU is running at 4GHz but the scores are nowhere near a 4GHz cpu?
Same goes for the built in 4GHz profile = 2200MHz.

XFR etc. all work fine up to 4.1GHz when everything is left on auto.


----------



## DeathGyroscope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Use D.O.C.P Standard to get your RAM setup right until you get to know UEFI and have researched/learnt your way around UEFI.


Amm... sorry... what?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathGyroscope*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Start on about page 200 of this thread and start reading... You have a lot to learn before we we can help you.
> 
> 
> 
> near 2000 pages bro... many people here with similar problems.
> what should i learn? why can't u help me before i learn a lot?)
> i have a problem with my memory.
> All people here have CROSSHAIR HERO, and all have Ryzen's.
> And i ask you just to advice me some solutions.
> What exactly should i do to make my HyperX Savage work on 2666?
> I am not pro in overlocking, I have never done such things before. thats why i ask u for help.
Click to expand...

Let me note that I haven't done this since around 2005, so I read every message. I can't remember them all. So I also extracted notes (now 100 12-pt pages long). There are two approaches here, learn by induction what to do based on what everyone else has done, or find someone (not me) who is using your exact memory and who has achieved whatever you want to achieve. Here are some suggestions:

First, familiarize yourself with the various BIOS main pages and their subsidiary pages. If necessary, draw a chart of the menu "tree."
Second, go to the next to last page, I think (I don't have the BIOS open right now), and at the bottom you can read the SPD file for your DRAM memory. Copy that page image to a USB memory using the directions at the top related to F-keys.
Third, set DOCP to standard, then go through the set of timings starting with DRAM CAS# Latency and see what the BIOS training is setting the values to. They should equal or be more relaxed (larger) than the SPD values shown for the default (2133) memory frequency in the SPD list. They will mostly be set on auto.
On the Extreme Tweaker page, find the line Memory Frequency and set it to the next higher frequency than 2133. Also set AI overclock tuner to Manual and BCLK frequency to 100. Now you have a baseline you can try to successfully "train" (AMD does this for you) to run at the next higher frequency. This process is continued after each success.

We cannot help you without some data, so when you come back, be sure to publish your SPD image and dump the text file of the BIOS settings (towards the bottom of the Tool page, IIRC). You have to take time playing with this thing or we would have to know your memory intimately and publish a very long set of directions. Else you can run at default settings and still have a useful and powerful PC.


----------



## Fright

@gupsterg

Thx for the chain pulling and thx also to @kaseki.

1401 works like a charme. Got finally 3200 Mhz with 2T command mode, loose 16ish timings, geardown disabled and ProcODT of 80 Ohms. Fixed stock baseclock of 100. Boot and running voltage of 1.35 V for the RAMs.



RAM is: G.Skill F4-3200C14-16 GTZ x 2 = 32 GB in slots A2 and B2 as recommended by ASUS-Manual.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5ekundes*
> 
> CPU overclock is at 4ghz on 1.410


Perhaps tone down CPU OC, keep VCORE same and see how it goes for same testing as when crash happened.

I don't think it's RAM as:-

a) you say you are below kit spec.
b) passed 2hrs HCI Memtest.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathGyroscope*
> 
> Amm... sorry... what?


You posted you seen that option before. It will be either D.O.C.P Standard or D.O.C.P 1 which sets RAM as XMP profile on kit used. You get the correct timings/RAM MHz divider/VDIMM, all set for you.
Quote:


> But i just changed DRAM freq (with default timings) - *not using D.O.C.P. standart.*
> When i tried to change to D.O.C.P. 4 (2666) my MB turned off and reboot with 2133.
> I changed to D.O.C.P. 3 (2400) - GOOD! WORKS!


@Fright

Sweet







, now you can get tweaking that RAM







.


----------



## Fright

Yep, I hope the coldboot issue is gone aswell.

Figured out the subtimings via thyphoon and aida but not all of them match the discription in the bios e.g. couldn't find RC, RFC1 etc.


----------



## matthew87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> RAM is: G.Skill F4-3200C14-16 GTZ x 2 = 32 GB in slots A2 and B2 as recommended by ASUS-Manual.


I too have this RAM and have had no issues running it at:

3200mhz with stock timings with command rate lowered to 1

3466mhz with stock timings and command rate lowered to 1

3600mhz C15-15-15-34-1T

All stable after 2 hours of Prime95 with 13GB assigned, multiple runs of AIDA64, other benchmarking programmes and games. Not saying they're rock solid yet, but clearly this memory has some solid potential.

I'm very happy with this memory performance. Been able to run at 3200mhz since the 9945 BIOS and even before that on 1201 I was able to get 2933mhz out of the box.


----------



## 5by5

Is there a quick overclocking guide for this board + Ryzen 1700?

My build arrives tomorrow and reading through 2000 pages of conversation is a bit daunting!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> I think the general answer is: there is no point.
> 
> At least from my perspective, its about curiosity and about learning. It's more the journey than the destination, about seeing what this thing I have is capable of, and sharing that discovery with other people. You're right though, there is no point and a vast majority of people who buy these boards/CPUs will never touch any BIOS settings but I mean this is overclock.net so I'm guessing as "enthusiasts" we'd just like to know. Plus its somewhat fun chasing stability or benchmark numbers even if we're not LN2 overclocking or going to the extreme...


^^ this. +1


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5by5*
> 
> Is there a quick overclocking guide for this board + Ryzen 1700?
> 
> My build arrives tomorrow and reading through 2000 pages of conversation is a bit daunting!


Two weeks of doing nothing else should suffice.









The first message of this thread (OP) has some references that include an overclocking guide. It has important information, but is not, as I recall, a cookbook.


----------



## elguero

So I have a problem that I can't figure out.

I've been testing 1401 since it was made available by Elmor.

first I tried at default settings for a while because I had a problem with 9945 where I would get code 08 when opening Microsoft acces, both when I overclocked or at default settings, so I went back to 1201 and everything was ok again.

After a while of super stable operation with default settings I tried to overclock my memory to 3200 (I have a 16 GB kit of G.skill F4-3200C16D-16GTZSK) and everything was ok, then I tried to overclock the cpu to 3.9 ghz which was what has worked to me on previous bios and I ran AIDA 64 stress test for about 8 hours with no problems, CPU temp never went over 63 C°, the funny thing again I can have the system running for hours it can handle Photoshop or Premiere with no issues it even transcode a 4k project for several hours like a champ and then with no other program loaded with idle temps of 33 C° and I open Microsoft Word and immediately everything goes black and I get a 08 code on the motherboard.

Any ideas of what's going on?


----------



## Hattifnatten

Just recieved my C6H WiFi-AC, and I cannot find any beta-bioses for that board. I am thinking about flashing the 1401 for the C6H, but I'm worried because I found settings in my bios specifically for the WiFi-GO card. Anyone with the WiFi-variant of the C6H who can offer some insight?


----------



## GraveNoX

Anyone can guess what happened after I saved BIOS and restarted using these settings ?


I got "CPU Over Voltage Error Press F1 to enter Setup" I wanted just to set Vcore on Auto, but I set voltage on Manual mode and Override on "Auto", After restart, it showed 1.7000 on the right on BIOS.
I was going fast to change it back, I changed Auto to 1.3875 like before and everything seems fine so far. It didn't showed 1.7000 as an option, it was "Auto".
I guess it was like 30-40 seconds in BIOS. Did I break it somehow ? Did it degraded ? Who to blame ?

1700X and 1401 BIOS.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> I've been having Code 8 crashes with black screen and having to reboot/reset while running WCG.
> 
> I dropped my OC from 3.8 to 3.75 and have not had any Code 8 crashes over night after 8 hours of WCG.
> 
> I've tried adding VCORE prior to dropping to 37.75 and it did not help.
> 
> I've disabled Performance Bias since this and wonder if I can go back up to 38?


i would try it as i have said before turning on cb15 with the 1401 bios gives me random code 8's but on auto seems fine so it may be causing issues and can't hurt to test it


----------



## gavinh87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elguero*
> 
> So I have a problem that I can't figure out.
> 
> I've been testing 1401 since it was made available by Elmor.
> 
> first I tried at default settings for a while because I had a problem with 9945 where I would get code 08 when opening Microsoft acces, both when I overclocked or at default settings, so I went back to 1201 and everything was ok again.
> 
> After a while of super stable operation with default settings I tried to overclock my memory to 3200 (I have a 16 GB kit of G.skill F4-3200C16D-16GTZSK) and everything was ok, then I tried to overclock the cpu to 3.9 ghz which was what has worked to me on previous bios and I ran AIDA 64 stress test for about 8 hours with no problems, CPU temp never went over 63 C°, the funny thing again I can have the system running for hours it can handle Photoshop or Premiere with no issues it even transcode a 4k project for several hours like a champ and then with no other program loaded with idle temps of 33 C° and I open Microsoft Word and immediately everything goes black and I get a 08 code on the motherboard.
> 
> Any ideas of what's going on?


Tried disabling the performance bias?
Also, whilst AIDA is decent it is not 100% reliable. I've had it pass on a 13hour run only to have a hard crash in games.
OCCT with avx enabled has been my tool of choice, pass a few hours on that and I've not had a single crash since.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elguero*
> 
> So I have a problem that I can't figure out.
> 
> I've been testing 1401 since it was made available by Elmor.
> 
> first I tried at default settings for a while because I had a problem with 9945 where I would get code 08 when opening Microsoft acces, both when I overclocked or at default settings, so I went back to 1201 and everything was ok again.
> 
> After a while of super stable operation with default settings I tried to overclock my memory to 3200 (I have a 16 GB kit of G.skill F4-3200C16D-16GTZSK) and everything was ok, then I tried to overclock the cpu to 3.9 ghz which was what has worked to me on previous bios and I ran AIDA 64 stress test for about 8 hours with no problems, CPU temp never went over 63 C°, the funny thing again I can have the system running for hours it can handle Photoshop or Premiere with no issues it even transcode a 4k project for several hours like a champ and then with no other program loaded with idle temps of 33 C° and I open Microsoft Word and immediately everything goes black and I get a 08 code on the motherboard.
> 
> Any ideas of what's going on?


As a now dedicated Linux person and opponent of restraint of trade, my urge is to dump on Microsoft on general principles. More usefully, it would be helpful to know if this is a DRAM issue, or a HD issue, or truly a BIOS issue. Do any of the Windows logs provide any clues? If the issue is BIOS related beyond it informing you of a problem, perhaps Windows is expecting some UEFI security behavior that requires some setting we don't think about, or at least I don't think about. It wouldn't be out of the question for Microsoft to violate some JEDEC standard that the board was expecting would be held to. Also, you might experimentally determine if this happens less if various auxiliary Asus, waterblock, etc., softwares are not active. Aura would be a prime suspect.


----------



## Naeem

anyone else getting CPU overheat error randomly once pc starts and when yu go into bios its normal temps ?


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Every time I touch any manual OC options in BIOS (1401) my multi gets stuck on x22 resulting in 2200MHz. Yet the BIOS still says the CPU is running at 4GHz but the scores are nowhere near a 4GHz cpu?
> Same goes for the built in 4GHz profile = 2200MHz.
> 
> XFR etc. all work fine up to 4.1GHz when everything is left on auto.


@Jpmboy ^

Do you by any chance have a 1600X? You'll have to use offset voltage in that case. I don't know why but (some) 1600X's seem to have that issue. I know I do too.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew87*
> 
> I too have this RAM and have had no issues running it at:
> 
> 3200mhz with stock timings with command rate lowered to 1
> 
> 3466mhz with stock timings and command rate lowered to 1
> 
> 3600mhz C15-15-15-34-1T
> 
> All stable after 2 hours of Prime95 with 13GB assigned, multiple runs of AIDA64, other benchmarking programmes and games. Not saying they're rock solid yet, but clearly this memory has some solid potential.
> 
> I'm very happy with this memory performance. Been able to run at 3200mhz since the 9945 BIOS and even before that on 1201 I was able to get 2933mhz out of the box.


Run HCI memtest on all available memory until you have 1000% coverage. None of those tests will show you memory errors.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavinh87*
> 
> Tried disabling the performance bias?
> Also, whilst AIDA is decent it is not 100% reliable. I've had it pass on a 13hour run only to have a hard crash in games.
> OCCT with avx enabled has been my tool of choice, pass a few hours on that and I've not had a single crash since.


That is memory instability.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elguero*
> 
> So I have a problem that I can't figure out.
> 
> I've been testing 1401 since it was made available by Elmor.
> 
> first I tried at default settings for a while because I had a problem with 9945 where I would get code 08 when opening Microsoft acces, both when I overclocked or at default settings, so I went back to 1201 and everything was ok again.
> 
> After a while of super stable operation with default settings I tried to overclock my memory to 3200 (I have a 16 GB kit of G.skill F4-3200C16D-16GTZSK) and everything was ok, then I tried to overclock the cpu to 3.9 ghz which was what has worked to me on previous bios and I ran AIDA 64 stress test for about 8 hours with no problems, CPU temp never went over 63 C°, the funny thing again I can have the system running for hours it can handle Photoshop or Premiere with no issues it even transcode a 4k project for several hours like a champ and then with no other program loaded with idle temps of 33 C° and I open Microsoft Word and immediately everything goes black and I get a 08 code on the motherboard.
> 
> Any ideas of what's going on?


Your memory OC is not stable, download and run HCI memtest, run it with all of your available memory, until 1000% coverage, if you get any errors, your memory is not stable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> @Jpmboy ^
> 
> Do you by any chance have a 1600X? You'll have to use offset voltage in that case. I don't know why but (some) 1600X's seem to have that issue. I know I do too.


yes, I have a 1600X. For some reason (thankfully) manual voltage and offset work very well. I know several folks are having issues with the system locking at a low multi 15-22, but I have not seen this and replication would be... problematic.








Only thing that might work is to revert back to the shipping bios and then flash directly to 9943 or 1401.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5ekundes*
> 
> CPU overclock is at 4ghz on 1.410


not enough juice that's why it passed some tests but when you pushed it to hulk status it fails.
it would do the same thing with ibt avx as ell but probably pass cinebench 15.
realbench 2.54 is a good benchmark and a quick and dirty stress tester but it does not push hard enough for long enough.

another test i use is basically rip a dvd and encode with handbrake...usually takes around 10 minutes and if the overclock is bad in any way it will crash.

so either bump up the volts.....bump up the LLC setting from auto to say 3 or if you are brave 4/5
or try 4g with the same volts.....repeat the test that made it cry if it passes try the other ones.

sorry i swear that said 4.1...ok i that case try 3.9

BUT keep an eye on temps


----------



## 1TM1

Unexpected results: higher latency with overclocked CPU compared to stock CPU.
Memory settings were kept the same; it's Hynix M 4x8GB rated to 3200-16-18-18-38; stock means CPU at stock (3600-4100); 4000 is s all cores at 4000 MHz.
measured with intel latency tester using commands mlc_avx512.exe --latency_matrix and mlc_avx512.exe --peak_bandwidth.

_ _ _ _ _ _ latency (ns) __ reads (MB/s)
stock-3200-14 __ 71.9 __ 44400
stock-3200-16 __ 74.2 __ 44300
stock-3333-18 __ 76.8 __ 45600
4000-3200-14 __ 75.3 __ 44200
4000-3200-16 __ 76.4 __ 44100
4000-3333-18 __ 79.4 __ 45400


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Your memory OC is not stable, download and run HCI memtest, run it with all of your available memory, until 1000% coverage, if you get any errors, your memory is not stable.


Where do you get 1000% coverage from? If it passes 300% it's going to pass 1000%. Well I assume if you let it run till 100000% it may eventually find an error, but that doesn't
mean instabilty, no more than not passing 100 runs of IBT with 90% ram. Those programs are designed to overheat and make ram fail, they have no real life bearings. Sure your system should pass 3 rounds of IBT or 300% HCI, but expecting them to pass hours or days on end isn't really realistic. And so if you do get an error at 900%, then what? Bump up vcore or relax timings for something that will never happen in real daily use? I used to be a crazy long stability tester, but I have found that Ryzen is very fickle and it will tell you right away whether it likes settings or not. WIth those stress tests it could take long runs like you suggest to find problems on Intel systems, but Ryzen's issues show up much more quickly and violently, lol.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Where do you get 1000% coverage from? If it passes 300% it's going to pass 1000%. Well I assume if you let it run till 100000% it may eventually find an error, but that doesn't
> mean instabilty, no more than not passing 100 runs of IBT with 90% ram. Those programs are designed to overheat and make ram fail, they have no real life bearings. Sure your system should pass 3 rounds of IBT or 300% HCI, but expecting them to pass hours or days on end isn't really realistic. And so if you do get an error at 900%, then what? Bump up vcore or relax timings for something that will never happen in real daily use? I used to be a crazy long stability tester, but I have found that Ryzen is very fickle and it will tell you right away whether it likes settings or not. WIth those stress tests it could take long runs like you suggest to find problems on Intel systems, but Ryzen's issues show up much more quickly and violently, lol.


300% or three laps is fairly low coverage. HCI recommend the test is ran for 500%, and 1000% is considered what's referred to as the golden standard. Memory errors around 3 laps of coverage should not be considered stable.

Memory errors are memory errors, the test is in no way shape or form designed to heat up and make RAM fail as you suggest. It's designed to catch these errors, and unless using considerably more voltage than what's is recommended DDR4 IC temperatures are a non-issue. If there are errors in short coverage time (300%) then it's highly likely there will be during day to day use. The nature of DRAM more or less dictates that if you find errors in HCI or other memory stressors, you will when used conventionally, regardless if after 10 minutes or 3 hours of usage.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Yep, I hope the coldboot issue is gone aswell.
> 
> Figured out the subtimings via thyphoon and aida but not all of them match the discription in the bios e.g. couldn't find RC, RFC1 etc.


Forget tRFC2 and tRFC4 in UEFI, tCKE also. See this post for links. I think I'm soon gonna do a section in OP of my thread with info I've collated







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5by5*
> 
> Is there a quick overclocking guide for this board + Ryzen 1700?
> 
> My build arrives tomorrow and reading through 2000 pages of conversation is a bit daunting!


See this link







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveNoX*
> 
> Anyone can guess what happened after I saved BIOS and restarted using these settings ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got "CPU Over Voltage Error Press F1 to enter Setup" I wanted just to set Vcore on Auto, but I set voltage on Manual mode and Override on "Auto", After restart, it showed 1.7000 on the right on BIOS.
> I was going fast to change it back, I changed Auto to 1.3875 like before and everything seems fine so far. It didn't showed 1.7000 as an option, it was "Auto".
> I guess it was like 30-40 seconds in BIOS. Did I break it somehow ? Did it degraded ? Who to blame ?
> 
> 1700X and 1401 BIOS.


Dunno about who to blame, or degradation. I have been at 1.55V LLC3 max for ~6hrs mucking around with subs ~4-4.075GHz with loads like HWBot x265, etc and CPU was fine. Perhaps as low loads and short period you'll be OK.

Please fill bug report form in OP







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 300% or three laps is fairly low coverage. HCI recommend the test is ran for 500%, and 1000% is considered what's referred to as the golden standard. Memory errors around 3 laps of coverage should not be considered stable.
> 
> Memory errors are memory errors, the test is in no way shape or form designed to heat up and make RAM fail as you suggest. It's designed to catch these errors, and unless using considerably more voltage than what's is recommended DDR4 IC temperatures are a non-issue. If there are errors in short coverage time (300%) then it's highly likely there will be during day to day use. The nature of DRAM more or less dictates that if you find errors in HCI or other memory stressors, you will when used conventionally, regardless if after 10 minutes or 3 hours of usage.


Phft .... 1000% golden!? ....







.... I've got her her back Scone







....



So chronologically this link, that after the post highlighted on that link would be this one.

So let's play _BANZAI_!







.

1. Playing _flashing_ roulette fixed my tweak'd 3333MHz profile.

2. Ambient temp at start were ~28°C, 1st night where room ambient has gone to lower as this morning it was ~22°C. So temps solved it.

3. Super IO Skew: [Disabled]







.

*Place you're bets!*







.

@finalheaven @noko59

I think Super IO Skew: [Disabled] is a good setting to use.

a) in the past seen no performance loss from [Auto] vs [Disabled].

b) seems it maybe an issue when OC'ing, even if we not aiming for SOC 1.2V.

So it's my usual







The Stilt's







3466MHz timings used at 3333MHz, with my tweaks to tRAS, tRC, tFAW and tRFC. Then SIOSD plus I did set BankGroupSwapAlt: [Disabled] as [Auto] IMO is defaulting to that IMO.

Later I plan to bench 3333MHz my setup on 1401 vs some results on 9943







.

So all settings used are as below txt:-

Tweak_1_3.8_3333_C14ST_setting.txt 19k .txt file


Then:-

i) BankGroupSwap: [Disabled]
ii) BankGroupSwapAlt: [Disabled]
iii) Super IO Skew: [Disabled]
iv) CLDO_VDDP tweak


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @noko59
> 
> Update on post 20403.
> 
> Damn got an error!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> tCKE I'm not gonna bother tweaking, answers by The Stilt / [email protected], link, link, link.
> 
> I'm assuming as:-
> 
> a) I set PowerDown Enable as disabled RAM would not be going into power saving.
> b) I wouldn't think RAM would enter any power saving whilst HCI Memtest runing.
> 
> So I may loosen tRAS, tFAW and tRFC, I will update how it goes and look forward to how your testing goes.
> 
> Seeing ~32°C as room ambient here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *** edit ***
> 
> tFAW good post here by Praz, link. So tFAW of 34 is ample when tRRD of 6 in use, but as previously 36 was unstable on tweak of The Stilt's timings for me and 39 was stable (until later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I may go back to 39. I may have to also go back to tRAS 34 and I may have to slacken tRFC. My last nights failure was using 400, previously 373 was stable. Do I dare I further slacken? dunno. Some pearls of wisdom by The Stilt on tRFC, link, link.
> 
> Maybe I should go to 3200MHz and tweak down!?


I got one error in TPUMem after about 3 1/2 hours, 16 thread, 9216gb setting. Rats! Maybe good enough to use to explore those Cad settings but not good enough in my book for daily driver.

Even with 16gb of ram onboard, Win 10 has 12.4gb of virtual memory in use when really I just have TPUMemtest running and Edge up right now. Free memory is around 4.5gb which is expected. Why does Win 10 need so much junk loaded up? Plus the amount is changing almost constantly. So any NVMe instability could cause issues with these tests is what I am thinking and throwing us a loop.

Thanks for clarifying tcke as well. Using 53ohms for Proc and 1.4v on the Dims. 60ohms on this bios did not work like it did on the previous.

I changed my virtual memory location from my NVMe drive to one of my Sata III SSDs. See if this can make a difference in stability.


----------



## Krischan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Every time I touch any manual OC options in BIOS (1401) my multi gets stuck on x22 resulting in 2200MHz. Yet the BIOS still says the CPU is running at 4GHz but the scores are nowhere near a 4GHz cpu?
> Same goes for the built in 4GHz profile = 2200MHz.
> 
> XFR etc. all work fine up to 4.1GHz when everything is left on auto.


I have the same problem on my 1700


----------



## culley39

guys what's the latest beta bios? my cpu is reporting 50F/15C at idle, thats impossible, i am using the ryzen 7 1700, with current bios 9945


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> RAM is: G.Skill F4-3200C14-16 GTZ x 2 = 32 GB in slots A2 and B2 as recommended by ASUS-Manual.
> 
> 
> 
> I too have this RAM and have had no issues running it at:
> 
> 3200mhz with stock timings with command rate lowered to 1
> 
> 3466mhz with stock timings and command rate lowered to 1
> 
> 3600mhz C15-15-15-34-1T
> 
> All stable after 2 hours of Prime95 with 13GB assigned, multiple runs of AIDA64, other benchmarking programmes and games. Not saying they're rock solid yet, but clearly this memory has some solid potential.
> 
> I'm very happy with this memory performance. Been able to run at 3200mhz since the 9945 BIOS and even before that on 1201 I was able to get 2933mhz out of the box.
Click to expand...

No, you don't have the same RAM. Your kit is F4-3200C14D-16GTZ, his is F4-3200C14D-32GTZ. Your kit is single rank and his is dual rank. A stable 3200Mhz with stock timings on the 32GTZ is near impossible to achieve (yet). So don't lead him on or else he might blow up his PC trying to match your speeds.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *culley39*
> 
> guys what's the latest beta bios? my cpu is reporting 50F/15C at idle, thats impossible, i am using the ryzen 7 1700, with current bios 9945


Have you disabled SenseMI?

Latest beta is 1401


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> No, you don't have the same RAM. Your kit is F4-3200C14D-16GTZ, his is F4-3200C14D-32GTZ. Your kit is single rank and his is dual rank. A stable 3200Mhz with stock timings on the 32GTZ is near impossible to achieve (yet). So don't lead him on or else he might blow up his PC trying to match your speeds.


Kinda funny that dual rank Hynix A/M-die is supposed to be worst case for the platform yet not even B-die dual rank can seem to hit 3200mhz stable while dual rank Hynix is at 2933/3066 as well.


----------



## gavinh87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> That is memory instability.


Happened at stock memory speeds.
I needed to back the CPU down to 3.8. I was at 3.9 but even at 1.45v it wasn't stable.
Now sat at 3.8 /3466
A second 1700 I have can do 3.9 but the IMC isn't as good and the max I've got that to is 3200.


----------



## gupsterg

@noko59

No worries







, +rep for share.

Shame on your result, decent performance your setup, perhaps as we learn more, we stabilize it and/or as FW develop we surpass it







.

Luckily my previous setup working now







. Still running HCI when I left home, will be back there to:-

a) check on it.
b) assess if rising ambient temps of day have an effect.

I will have update just after midday to share







.


----------



## culley39

i have now, thank you for the advise, now i am starting with a clean slate, i just bought ryzen 2 days ago, i have been on intel the past 10 years and decided i would go amd to support them.


----------



## poisson21

For me, with a 1800x and f4-3200c14q-64gtz, bios 1401 is the best









I cannot do cl12 with more voltage or go 3333Mhz with good stability but i think my current settings are good to go


----------



## matthew87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> No, you don't have the same RAM. Your kit is F4-3200C14D-16GTZ, his is F4-3200C14D-32GTZ. Your kit is single rank and his is dual rank. A stable 3200Mhz with stock timings on the 32GTZ is near impossible to achieve (yet). So don't lead him on or else he might blow up his PC trying to match your speeds.


**** you're right, apologies









Moving on, still very impressed with the Gskill memory.

Now running cas 13-30-1T at 3433mhz, seems stable so far after 2 hours of prime95, aida64 stress test and Battlefield one.

For note, i'm assuming SenseMI breaks something with temperature sensors as i too see Ryzen Master, AIDA and Asus's probe software all reporting idle temps around 18 degrees and max loads of 45 degrees. Admittedly it's damn cold in winter here, but not CPU i've seen runs that cold stock.


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poisson21*
> 
> For me, with a 1800x and f4-3200c14q-64gtz, bios 1401 is the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot do cl12 with more voltage or go 3333Mhz with good stability but i think my current settings are good to go


F4-3200C4Q-64GTZ on 3200Mhz with these timings?? This surely can't be MemTest stable. Even with only two sticks of that memory I can't get 3200 stable using relaxed timings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Your memory OC is not stable, download and run HCI memtest, run it with all of your available memory, until 1000% coverage, if you get any errors, your memory is not stable.


Anyhow, could you please post your ProcODT, CLDO_VDDP, VDDSOC and Drive Strength values?


----------



## harrysun

AMD announced RAM compatibility list https://www.amd.com/system/files/2017-06/am4-motherboard-memory-support-list-en.pdf with upcoming AGESA 1.0.0.6

Reference https://www.computerbase.de/2017-06/amd-ryzen-ddr4-oc-ram-support-list/


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Your memory OC is not stable, download and run HCI memtest, run it with all of your available memory, until 1000% coverage, if you get any errors, your memory is not stable.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get 1000% coverage from? If it passes 300% it's going to pass 1000%. Well I assume if you let it run till 100000% it may eventually find an error, but that doesn't
> mean instabilty, no more than not passing 100 runs of IBT with 90% ram. Those programs are designed to overheat and make ram fail, they have no real life bearings. Sure your system should pass 3 rounds of IBT or 300% HCI, but expecting them to pass hours or days on end isn't really realistic. And so if you do get an error at 900%, then what? Bump up vcore or relax timings for something that will never happen in real daily use? I used to be a crazy long stability tester, but I have found that Ryzen is very fickle and it will tell you right away whether it likes settings or not. WIth those stress tests it could take long runs like you suggest to find problems on Intel systems, but Ryzen's issues show up much more quickly and violently, lol.
Click to expand...

I have made different experiences. To name one, two days ago I put a kit of F4-3200C16-16GVKB E-Die @3200-15-15-15-35-50-2T through hours of MemTest and no sooner than 500% it showed 2 errors. Turned out that memory indeed was not stable since I had a crash later on with these timings.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *matthew87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> RAM is: G.Skill F4-3200C14-16 GTZ x 2 = 32 GB in slots A2 and B2 as recommended by ASUS-Manual.
> 
> 
> 
> I too have this RAM and have had no issues running it at:
> 
> 3200mhz with stock timings with command rate lowered to 1
> 
> 3466mhz with stock timings and command rate lowered to 1
> 
> 3600mhz C15-15-15-34-1T
> 
> All stable after 2 hours of Prime95 with 13GB assigned, multiple runs of AIDA64, other benchmarking programmes and games. Not saying they're rock solid yet, but clearly this memory has some solid potential.
> 
> I'm very happy with this memory performance. Been able to run at 3200mhz since the 9945 BIOS and even before that on 1201 I was able to get 2933mhz out of the box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you don't have the same RAM. Your kit is F4-3200C14D-16GTZ, his is F4-3200C14D-32GTZ. Your kit is single rank and his is dual rank. A stable 3200Mhz with stock timings on the 32GTZ is near impossible to achieve (yet). So don't lead him on or else he might blow up his PC trying to match your speeds.
Click to expand...

If I understood you, I beg to differ. I have F4-3200C14D-32GTZ and they are stable on tighter than stock settings (SPD xfr) at 3200 MT/s (at least up to 27C ambient).


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Where do you get 1000% coverage from? If it passes 300% it's going to pass 1000%. Well I assume if you let it run till 100000% it may eventually find an error, but that doesn't
> mean instabilty, no more than not passing 100 runs of IBT with 90% ram. Those programs are designed to overheat and make ram fail, they have no real life bearings. Sure your system should pass 3 rounds of IBT or 300% HCI, but expecting them to pass hours or days on end isn't really realistic. And so if you do get an error at 900%, then what? Bump up vcore or relax timings for something that will never happen in real daily use? I used to be a crazy long stability tester, but I have found that Ryzen is very fickle and it will tell you right away whether it likes settings or not. WIth those stress tests it could take long runs like you suggest to find problems on Intel systems, but Ryzen's issues show up much more quickly and violently, lol.


No, I have had errors show up at 800%, if memory is stable it will run to 1000000% and not error.


----------



## SpecChum

Anyone tried Aura V1.04.42?

You may recall I had to RMA my board as the lights went out and never came back on, and I'd rather not do that again.

Is the corruption (both on-board RGB and the G.Skill RGB RAM) fixed, do we know?


----------



## poisson21

I already run countless hour of memtest with no errors, no crash and problem. For my daily use it's crash free and i'm happy with it. I'll rerun memtest this night and make a screenshot for you but with 64 Gb it's very long...


----------



## Kildar

I went back to 3.8 and it crashed last night.
Back to the drawing board....

I think I'm going to up the Bclk and drop the mutiplier and add more Vcore.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> No, I have had errors show up at 800%, if memory is stable it will run to 1000000% and not error.


Indeed, I've found multiple errors between 500% and 1000% before.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> F4-3200C4Q-64GTZ on 3200Mhz with these timings?? This surely can't be MemTest stable. Even with only two sticks of that memory I can't get 3200 stable using relaxed timings.
> Anyhow, could you please post your ProcODT, CLDO_VDDP, VDDSOC and Drive Strength values?


CPU: 41x101 = 4141mhz
Memory: 3466 multiplier = 3500MT/s

CPU- 1.4v (1.36 under full load) LLC2
SOC- 1.125v - LLC Auto
DRAM - 1.4v - LLC Auto

ProcODT - 53.3Ohm
CLDO_VDDP- 800
Drive Strength- Auto

Timings:


----------



## poisson21

ProcODT 60 Ohms
CLDO_VDDP 960mv
VDDSOC 1.15 v
and drive strenght at auto.
Dram 1.375v
and 100.4*39.75 at 1.4125v

Like i said, no problem with these timing, i'll try later 14-12-12-12.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> No, I have had errors show up at 800%, if memory is stable it will run to 1000000% and not error.


This early morning. Ambient temp at start night before were ~28°C. First night in a while where room ambient has gone to lower as this morning it was ~22°C.



Later ~25°C.



Then later ~30°C.



At 13:00 as ambient had risen significantly a single error occurred.

HCITweak1175mV1.05V1.375V60ohmsSIOSDBGSAD28C.txt 80k .txt file


HWiNFO CSV

HCI_Tweak_1_CSV.zip 1551k .zip file


Basically on my hardware/settings ~30°C ambient results in issues on 3333MHz profile IMO, so then if I really want error free then 3200MHz tight is appropriate.

I will continue tweaking @noko59







.


----------



## Gadfly

Ahhh... damn Gup! I too have had problems with Ambient temp increasing during the hot part of the day and pushing memory temps up. In my case I have a font mounted radiator and a top mounted radiator. I went with a shorter reservoir tube so that it was no longer blocking airflow to the the memory, and turned the front fans up to a higher speed, and that helped a lot.

Since the fan profiles are based on CPU temp, when Memory is heavily loaded, and the CPU is not the fans were ramping down to idle and the memory was getting warmer during the day. So I manually set the pull fans on the back of the radiator to a higher minimum on the fan curve, that knocked 10'C off the memory.

My Case:


----------



## gupsterg

Yeah sucks but just the way it is I guess







.

You can see my setup in my profile album for rig. I have clear airflow chamber. These kinda temps don't happen in the UK usually. I may get a RAM cooler, don't wanna increase lower temp range profile of fans yet, as like quietness of Ryzen.

Considering the ambients Ryzen is beating the pants of my ex i5 4690K in quietness when stress testing







.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yeah sucks but just the way it is I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> You can see my setup in my profile album for rig. I have clear airflow chamber. These kinda temps don't happen in the UK usually. I may get a RAM cooler, don't wanna increase lower temp range profile of fans yet, as like quietness of Ryzen.
> 
> Considering the ambients Ryzen is beating the pants of my ex i5 4690K in quietness when stress testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


didn't know you were in the UK. I am from NorthHampton, but live in Dallas Texas now.


----------



## gupsterg

Ahh, sweet







. It's been brutal here







, The Sun is reporting massive hike in scantily clad ladies







. The British stiff upper lip has dropped







.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Ahhh... damn Gup! I too have had problems with Ambient temp increasing during the hot part of the day and pushing memory temps up. In my case I have a font mounted radiator and a top mounted radiator. I turn the front fans up to a higher speed to blow more air on the memory, and that helped a lot.
> 
> Since the fan profiles are based on CPU temp, when Memory is heavily loaded, and the CPU is not the fans were ramping down to idle and the memory was getting warmer during the day. So I manually set the pull fans on the back of the radiator to a higher minimum on the fan curve, that knocked 10'C off the memory and helped a lot.
> 
> ...


For my Nanoxia HTPC case, I have all 7 side and front fans blowing in and the one rear fan (in line with the Noctua cooler) blowing out. All of these run at full voltage and one is aimed at the DRAM. The PSU fan also blows out. The Noctua fans run from the CPU headers. The 1080Ti also partially blows out. All other heat is removed by internal pressure through the opened PCIe port covers, the exit fan, and the PSU fan. The only one of these fans that is audible is the PSU fan.

Board temperature (if one can believe the present state of the lm-sensors hack) is room temperature. CPU rises from 30C at idle to only 50C in GSAT with all cores at 3.9 GHz (again believing lm-sensors). The Noctua D15H helps.

In spite of the RAM having direct cooling, it and its memory interfaces seem to be affected by ambient temperatures. This means to me that my "stable" 3200C14 2T at 3200 14 2T is actually marginal, as ideally the system should be set to be stable at some internal temperature such as 50C to handle all contingencies.

Further experimentation is called for, keeping in mind that the next BIOS may have different characteristics.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Ahh, sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's been brutal here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , The Sun is reporting massive hike in scantily clad ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The British stiff upper lip has dropped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


*slowly melting*


----------



## TheBhaal

Hi!
I'm new here and I wanted to share my experience so far with the 2x*16*GBG-Skill Trident Z 3200 CL14 Ram.
*Edit:* Problems with my system occured yesterday.....look at the bottom edit for more information!
I have done a lot of testing to get it to work in the last days and the 1401 Bios was finaly an improvement over previous versions







.

I have made a big post here:
https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1690744
But it is in german and it is so much typing, that I don't want to repeat it all








.

But you can visit it and you will find my Bios settings, some benchmark results and a YT video showing the system in aktion....all hidden in spoilers so you will need to open them.

In a nutshell:
Before 1401 I couldn't get more than 2667MHz plus a bit Bclk OC to boot on my Ram.
CPU was able to do 4.05GHz prime95 stable and 4.1 benchstable

With 1401 I found out about the miracle of _ProcODT_ and _Bus Drive Strength User Controls_.....for me ProcODT @ 80 Ohm and the four Bus options @30 Ohm opened the option to boot 3200MHz for the first time. Sadly the Bios forgets the Bus options every time there is some instability, so testing CPU or RAM OC is a pain....I need to wait for the save boot to get me into Bios and dial in the 30 Ohm options again!

CPU OC is now stuck at 4GHz for me....It doesn't work very differnt stability wise, but the new Bios is forcing a restart when CPU temp goes over 73°C....and it does if I use the voltage of 1.4V, that I need to get more than 4Ghz stable.....says critical temps reached....but for me 73°C is not critical and it was doing up to 78° all fine with Bios 1001/1002.

Back to Ram.....80 and 30 Ohm options got it bootable @3200 CL14....not stabel with sub-timings on Auto...stabel with docp timings, but those are so slow, that Aida64 only showed about 33000MB/s....I was doing about 40000 with the old Bios and 2667MHz Auto timings....unbelievable impact of the sub-timings....so I startet tweaking and now I'm doing about 50000MB/s in Aida64....stable so far, but It is super close to instabilitys....0.05V less on Dram and I get tons on Memtest fails....but I'm sure it can be stable with a bit more Voltage and maybe a few timings +1

Settings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



ProcODT 80Ohm
Bus options 30 Ohm
Cmd2t 1T (doesn't matter it is overwritten by Geardown
Geardown enabled
Power down off
Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.2000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Manual]
> FID [160] for 4 GHz...not total stable due to problems explained [email protected],8GHz= FID =152 *Edit:* sadly not true....look at the edit at the bottom
> DID [8]
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3206MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
CPU Offset Mode Sign [+] [-] for 3.8GHz
- CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.07500] [0.0250] for 3.8GHz
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.05000]
DRAM Voltage [1.38000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
Target TDP [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
Trc_SM [48]
TrrdS_SM [4]
TrrdL_SM [6]
Tfaw_SM [23]
TwtrS_SM [3]
TwtrL_SM [8]
Twr_SM [16]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [3]
TwrwrScl_SM [3]
Trfc_SM [316]
Trfc2_SM [196]
Trfc4_SM [145]
Tcwl_SM [12]
Trtp_SM [8]
Trdwr_SM [7]
Twrrd_SM [Auto]
TwrwrSc_SM [1]
TwrwrSd_SM [6]
TwrwrDd_SM [6]
TrdrdSc_SM [1]
TrdrdSd_SM [4]
TrdrdDd_SM [4]
Tcke_SM [10]


Sometimes I get fluktuations in Bclk in both direcions....I don't know if it is just a false reading of HWMonitor/CPUZ or a real Problem.....it doesn't seem to influence stability or performance....so I hope it is just a false reading.

Here is a screenshot of my stress testing yesterday....Memtest coverage all over 100% so I hope it stays stable:




What do you think....did I missed some options, that can get me more performance or more stability for even better timings? soc over 1.05 didn't do my stabylity any good...so it is there on purpose.

*Edit:* 3.8 was stable for the day and 1h of stress testing the next day.....then I turned the machine off, came back later and since then I can't get it to do more than half a minute of Prime95 Blend.....I relaxed the timings a lot...testet more soc or dram voltage....adjusted the 30 Ohm stuff ....relaxed the timings a lot....nothing....gave up and sleept.....today It was failing again and after trying out a lot more sugestions from this forum.....I finaly tried [email protected] again and so far it is stress testing for 30min....I'm not convinced that it is stable yet, but it is 40 times more stable than with [email protected] without dram OC the CPU was running with 3.8 1,264V for weeks .....maybe the ram controller gets more voltage if the CPU gets more??....maybe my 30OHm settings work better with more voltage?? I don't know but I will keep on testing.....I'm sorry that my first claim for this settings to be stable was untrue


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBhaal*
> 
> Hi!
> I'm new here and I wanted to share my experience so far with the 2x*16*GBG-Skill Trident Z 3200 CL14 Ram.
> 
> I have done a lot of testing to get it to work in the last days and the 1401 Bios was finaly an improvement over previous versions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have made a big post here:
> https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1690744
> But it is in german and it is so much typing, that I don't want to repeat it all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> But you can visit it and you will find my Bios settings, some benchmark results and a YT video showing the system in aktion....all hidden in spoilers so you will need to open them.
> 
> In a nutshell:
> Before 1401 I couldn't get more than 2667MHz plus a bit Bclk OC to boot on my Ram.
> CPU was able to do 4.05GHz prime95 stable and 4.1 benchstable
> 
> With 1401 I found out about the miracle of _ProcODT_ and _Bus Drive Strength User Controls_.....for me ProcODT @ 80 Ohm and the four Bus options @30 Ohm opened the option to boot 3200MHz for the first time. Sadly the Bios forgets the Bus options every time there is some instability, so testing CPU or RAM OC is a pain....I need to wait for the save boot to get me into Bios and dial in the 30 Ohm options again!
> 
> CPU OC is now stuck at 4GHz for me....It doesn't work very differnt stability wise, but the new Bios is forcing a restart when CPU temp goes over 73°C....and it does if I use the voltage of 1.4V, that I need to get more than 4Ghz stable.....says critical temps reached....but for me 73°C is not critical and it was doing up to 78° all fine with Bios 1001/1002.
> 
> Back to Ram.....80 and 30 Ohm options got it bootable @3200 CL14....not stabel with sub-timings on Auto...stabel with docp timings, but those are so slow, that Aida64 only showed about 33000MB/s....I was doing about 40000 with the old Bios and 2667MHz Auto timings....unbelievable impact of the sub-timings....so I startet tweaking and now I'm doing about 50000MB/s in Aida64....stable so far, but It is super close to instabilitys....0.05V less on Dram and I get tons on Memtest fails....but I'm sure it can be stable with a bit more Voltage and maybe a few timings +1
> 
> Settings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ProcODT 80Ohm
> Bus options 30 Ohm
> Cmd2t 1T (doesn't matter it is overwritten by Geardown
> Geardown enabled
> Power down off
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.2000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Manual]
> > FID [160] for 4 GHz...not total stable due to problems explained [email protected],8GHz= FID =152
> > DID [8]
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3206MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
> CPU Offset Mode Sign [+] [-] for 3.8GHz
> - CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.07500] [0.0250] for 3.8GHz
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.05000]
> DRAM Voltage [1.38000]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
> Trc_SM [48]
> TrrdS_SM [4]
> TrrdL_SM [6]
> Tfaw_SM [23]
> TwtrS_SM [3]
> TwtrL_SM [8]
> Twr_SM [16]
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [3]
> TwrwrScl_SM [3]
> Trfc_SM [316]
> Trfc2_SM [196]
> Trfc4_SM [145]
> Tcwl_SM [12]
> Trtp_SM [8]
> Trdwr_SM [7]
> Twrrd_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrSc_SM [1]
> TwrwrSd_SM [6]
> TwrwrDd_SM [6]
> TrdrdSc_SM [1]
> TrdrdSd_SM [4]
> TrdrdDd_SM [4]
> Tcke_SM [10]
> 
> 
> Sometimes I get fluktuations in Bclk in both direcions....I don't know if it is just a false reading of HWMonitor/CPUZ or a real Problem.....it doesn't seem to influence stability or performance....so I hope it is just a false reading.
> 
> Here is a screenshot of my stress testing yesterday....Memtest coverage all over 100% so I hope it stays stable:
> 
> 
> What do you think....did I missed some options, that can get me more performance or more stability for even better timings? soc over 1.05 didn't do my stabylity any good...so it is there on purpose.


On my phone, so might of missed it but is gear down set to enabled? If it passes memtest at 3200, might want to enable gear down and aim for 3466


----------



## gupsterg

@TheBhaal

Increase Fail_CNT in AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > DDR4 Common Options.

This is easiest fix if on failed memory training boot and manually the setting up profile again, then saving is your fix as stated.

The harder fix is getting memory settings correct so you don't get Q-Code: F9 on intial post. This has been covered in posts within thread and requires user tweaking plus depends on FW/HW used.

Hopefully as FW develop these things iron out/get easier to sort.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> This early morning. Ambient temp at start night before were ~28°C. First night in a while where room ambient has gone to lower as this morning it was ~22°C.
> 
> 
> 
> Later ~25°C.
> 
> 
> 
> Then later ~30°C.
> 
> 
> 
> At 13:00 as ambient had risen significantly a single error occurred.
> 
> HCITweak1175mV1.05V1.375V60ohmsSIOSDBGSAD28C.txt 80k .txt file
> 
> 
> HWiNFO CSV
> 
> HCI_Tweak_1_CSV.zip 1551k .zip file
> 
> 
> Basically on my hardware/settings ~30°C ambient results in issues on 3333MHz profile IMO, so then if I really want error free then 3200MHz tight is appropriate.
> 
> I will continue tweaking @noko59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Great testing and data.
Did some CAD testing with settings last posted (not important), 20ohms on two at a time caused all sorts of havoc, blank screen, sound corruption, long pauses. Went to 30ohms with one at a time set at 40ohms which turned out not to much different then 30ohms. Stopped that testing and back to 30ohms. I used Aida 64 to look at the ram XMP profile:

Extreme Memory Profile v2.0
G Skill TridentZ F4-3200C14-8GTZKW

14 - CL
14 - RCD
14 - RP
34 - RAS
48 - RC
560 - RFC1
416 - RFC2
256 - RFC4
8 - RRDL
6 - RRDS
39 - FAW

So running with the above now except tRC is at 54, at 48 had some glitches so went back and set that one higher. All I have now is that it feels smooth but won't know until TPUMemTest has run it's course. Since my time is limited, I am trying to use TPUMemTest and multiple programs running to look for glitches, errors etc if good then do the long test. Will get back to drive strength settings once this run is over.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> This early morning. Ambient temp at start night before were ~28°C. First night in a while where room ambient has gone to lower as this morning it was ~22°C.
> 
> 
> 
> Later ~25°C.
> 
> 
> 
> Then later ~30°C.
> 
> 
> 
> At 13:00 as ambient had risen significantly a single error occurred.
> 
> HCITweak1175mV1.05V1.375V60ohmsSIOSDBGSAD28C.txt 80k .txt file
> 
> 
> HWiNFO CSV
> 
> HCI_Tweak_1_CSV.zip 1551k .zip file
> 
> 
> Basically on my hardware/settings ~30°C ambient results in issues on 3333MHz profile IMO, so then if I really want error free then 3200MHz tight is appropriate.
> 
> I will continue tweaking @noko59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


This goes back to being on the edge. The temperature affects the impedance of DRAM and neighbouring components and ultimately an undesirable impact on signal quality. With the amount of intense testing and coverage time you are doing at the speeds and timings in question, you're more likely to come across errors in this fashion.

In my opinion it begs the question when is enough stress testing really enough, which is down to the user

Invaluable piece which covers component impedance and aspects of overclocking that generally aren't covered for us laymen

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?44467-Overclocking-Tips-Beginner-and-Advanced-Guide-to-Overclocking


----------



## TheBhaal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> If it passes memtest at 3200, might want to enable gear down and aim for 3466


Geardown is enabled....but I don't think I can get any higher on the clock....maybe with loose timings, but then I would need to find them again^^. What does geardown do anyway? I disabled it and lost a bit of copy speed in Aida....so I did turn it on again.......sorry I'm not a professional OC-guy and aproached this topic with _brute force try everything out_







.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBhaal*
> 
> Geardown is enabled....but I don't think I can get any higher on the clock....maybe with loose timings, but then I would need to find them again^^. What does geardown do anyway? I disabled it and lost a bit of copy speed in Aida....so I did turn it on again.......sorry I'm not a professional OC-guy and aproached this topic with _brute force try everything out_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


This is what AMD says for Geardown:
Quote:


> Allows the DRAM device to run off its internally-generated ½ rate clock for latching on the command or address buses. ON is the default for speeds greater than DDR4-2667, however the benefit of ON vs. OFF will vary from memory kit to memory kit. Enabling Geardown Mode will override your current command rate.


https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/05/25/community-update-4-lets-talk-dram


----------



## ajlueke

Hello!

Really interesting results. I did similar testing with the ASRock X370 Professional Gaming. The benchmark I prefer is the Gears 4 built in benchmark, as it is a native DX12 title and the benchmark displays CPU game and render fps regardless of any GPU bottleneck. I originally tested RAM in a 2 x 8Gb configuration on the 1.5 UEFI (AGESA 1.0.0.3). The 4 x 8Gb config wasn't stable beyond 2667 MHz until the release of the 2.4 UEFI (AGESA 1.0.0.6), so the two 32Gb tests were performed on the latter UEFI.

I had assumed the large jump in fps between 3200MHz CL14 and 3200 CL14 32Gb may have had something to do with the increased RAM capacity. But based on your data, the latency improvements in the later AGESA releases (1.0.0.4a and 1.0.0.6) may have more to do with that. I'll have to test 2 x 8Gb 3200 MHz again using UEFI 2.4 and see if the gains hold.



Here are the motherboard and RAM timings from my maximum overclock CPUz. I am using a p-state overclock of 4.0 GHz at 1.35v on a R7 1800X. I feel I could probably get to 3466 or higher by dropping by to 2x 8Gb DIMMs. But currently I feel 3333 with 4x8Gb is working well.


----------



## Skrzypiec

I scrolled through the table on the first page. Those two models:
F4-4266C19D-16GTZSW
F-3733C17D-16GTZA
are listed as 2x16GB configuration but I couldn't find them in such.
Am I searching wrong or is there an error?


----------



## TheBhaal

@ajlueke Nice work with 4x8GB....I don't have Gears 4 and I don't have a DX12 capable GPU...mine does funy pictures if I try it^^.
I'm still hoping that Vega will be any good and I can have the next project to play with....
That's why i did choose Starcraft 2 as a benchmark....it is CPU limited even with my old grafics card and reacts to ram speeds.....


----------



## TheBhaal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> This is what AMD says for Geardown:
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/05/25/community-update-4-lets-talk-dram


Yes I did know that quote.....but I don't know what it means in terms of stability and performance...So I just tried it out and found a bit slower Aida results with disabled+1T and even slower results with disabled+2T...so I enabled it again....but maybe it will give me great stability and I can get improved performance with othe options like more clocks?? I don't know.....and I have to leave for now.....maybe trying it out again later......bye


----------



## gupsterg

@noko59

Thank you







.

I was so tempted to stop testing at xyz point, but then I knew in the back of mind if I don't carry it would have been a waste. So basic take away in my opinion is there is no issue with 9943 or 1401 in the context of test case. It is purely ambient temps have affected the setup







.

Now the fix besides cooling I have no idea







.

@Silent Scone

Thank you for link







. Interesting read for sure







.
Quote:


> There are more complex issues that rear their head for stability, too. Temperature affects the impedance of motherboard traces and the ability of transistors on the processor or memory modules to swing voltage. Most conductive materials have what is called a temperature co-efficient, which means their resistance varies with temperature. This drift in trace impedance or in the permeability of silicon can lead to changes in signal quality.
> 
> To counter these problems, modern processor architectures employ different types of POST training routines at cold AC power cycle and warm reset. As always, these routines are designed to run reliably at stock operating parameters. When a system is overclocked near its limits, the drift in parts and the training mechanisms themselves can be enough to prevent POST from AC cycle or cause issues with system resets - even if the PC passes several stress tests in the operating system.
> 
> This all adds up to provide reasons why we are systematic in our approach. When a platform is first released, it takes time to evaluate possibilities and limitations in overclocking. Learning how different parts interact with the processor, variance in parts from sample to sample and gauging how far we can push a given set of parts takes a certain amount of patience.


I have no idea how to proceed







.

3200MHz with The Stilt's 3466MHz timings is sound at high ambient temps. Performance is no way significantly lacking vs 3333MHz tweaked, best phrase would be "no discernible difference". But I must carry on







, as it would be great to solve it







.

Now even in winter with heating on in room I will not see above ~22°C worst case, so I believe my 3333MHz profile will be fine. Usually also on normal English summers day I would not expect to see more than ~25°C. The heatwave at present is rare and unusual. Sunday and Monday early evening I saw ~32°C, which is unprecedented temps for UK. I reckon ~30°C is break point for my 3333MHz profile. So there is generally speaking ~20% headroom in context of ambient temps if usual ~25°C was temps.

Any insight on do I increase ProcODT and or CAD Bus configuration to resolve "issue" at high temps? I do not think voltage is what I need to touch, an increase would more than likely be detrimental to profile. Slackening 3333MHz profile would mean higher latency than 3200MHz







, so that's no go.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBhaal*
> 
> Geardown is enabled....but I don't think I can get any higher on the clock....maybe with loose timings, but then I would need to find them again^^. What does geardown do anyway? I disabled it and lost a bit of copy speed in Aida....so I did turn it on again.......sorry I'm not a professional OC-guy and aproached this topic with _brute force try everything out_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Geardown slows the command pins to half frequency, but leaves the data pins at full frequency. Some will equate it to being 1.5T command rate. On the C6H it helps with the signaling issues at higher memory clocks.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew87*
> 
> I too have this RAM and have had no issues running it at:
> 
> 3200mhz with stock timings with command rate lowered to 1
> 
> 3466mhz with stock timings and command rate lowered to 1
> 
> 3600mhz C15-15-15-34-1T
> 
> All stable after 2 hours of Prime95 with 13GB assigned, multiple runs of AIDA64, other benchmarking programmes and games. Not saying they're rock solid yet, but clearly this memory has some solid potential.
> 
> I'm very happy with this memory performance. Been able to run at 3200mhz since the 9945 BIOS and even before that on 1201 I was able to get 2933mhz out of the box.


My 2*16 trident cl14 works only 3200...what you use setting?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @noko59
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I was so tempted to stop testing at xyz point, but then I knew in the back of mind if I don't carry it would have been a waste. So basic take away in my opinion is there is no issue with 9943 or 1401 in the context of test case. It is purely ambient temps have affected the setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Now the fix besides cooling I have no idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @Silent Scone
> 
> Thank you for link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Interesting read for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I have no idea how to proceed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 3200MHz with The Stilt's 3466MHz timings is sound at high ambient temps. Performance is no way significantly lacking vs 3333MHz tweaked, best phrase would be "no discernible difference". But I must carry on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , as it would be great to solve it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Now even in winter with heating on in room I will not see above ~22°C worst case, so I believe my 3333MHz profile will be fine. Usually also on normal English summers day I would not expect to see more than ~25°C. The heatwave at present is rare and unusual. Sunday and Monday early evening I saw ~32°C, which is unprecedented temps for UK. I reckon ~30°C is break point for my 3333MHz profile. So there is generally speaking ~20% headroom in context of ambient temps if usual ~25°C was temps.
> 
> Any insight on do I increase ProcODT and or CAD Bus configuration to resolve "issue" at high temps? I do not think voltage is what I need to touch, an increase would more than likely be detrimental to profile. Slackening 3333MHz profile would mean higher latency than 3200MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so that's no go.


Additional voltage can help depending on what the weak link is, as can adjusting ProcODT (potentially). The quickest resolve would be to lax timings, though


----------



## baskura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Anyone tried Aura V1.04.42?
> 
> You may recall I had to RMA my board as the lights went out and never came back on, and I'd rather not do that again.
> 
> Is the corruption (both on-board RGB and the G.Skill RGB RAM) fixed, do we know?


The newest version of Aura re-lit my G. Skill ram, however my motherboard RGB is still out.

I had a message from Elmor about an hour ago saying that he's working on a tool to bring the RGB back to life, so it's nice to know he's working on it.

'I'm working on a software for fixing the Aura lightning, don't have any ETA yet but shouldn't take too long I hope.'

As for the latest version of Aura still corrupting SPD data, I couldn't tell you.

I've been using it since it came out and not had any corruption, however whenever I make an RGB change to my ram I make sure I've closed everything else that's reading from the bus (Corsair Link, HWiNFO64 etc).


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Additional voltage can help depending on what the weak link is, as can adjusting ProcODT (potentially). The quickest resolve would be to lax timings, though


Quickest solution would mean I'd never live it down with today's discussions we had in RAM thread














.

Just checked log. Test start 21:44:53 dimms ~35°C, 22:10:53 ~45°C, then it's slow downwards spiral stabilizing to ~40°C. Matching the nights dropping temp of ambient. Then ~9am upwards trend starts, 13:00 is when HCI has 1 error, dimms ~43°C, end of testing ~1hr later with no additional errors dimms ~46°C. I don't think it's dimm temp as such but another aspects suspectable to temp change.

Perhaps signalling issue on mobo side due to temps, etc. I'll go for say CAD Bus 30Ω, now is an ideal time to test







, room ambient is ~31.5°C on digital room stat







.


----------



## elguero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Your memory OC is not stable, download and run HCI memtest, run it with all of your available memory, until 1000% coverage, if you get any errors, your memory is not stable.


I tried your suggestion and ran memtest, it was ok at 1000% coverage but I think you are on to something because I got 1 error at 2000% coverage, I´m currently testing at 2600 mhz.


----------



## Silent Scone

Not to skip or state the obvious, but active airflow will go some way to helping toow


----------



## finalheaven

@gupsterg

Is 3466 not an option? You can also tighten timings at 3466.

Also my dimms go to low 50's, but I'm using 4 sticks.


----------



## slinkeril

anyone know why the clock ( ie time and date ) continues to be incorrect. I have never had this issue with any other system builds, and i have my windows setting to update time and date automatically. However after waking the PC or rebooting from an error or restarting, sometime the time displayed is wildly off. I find this troubling!


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @noko59
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I was so tempted to stop testing at xyz point, but then I knew in the back of mind if I don't carry it would have been a waste. So basic take away in my opinion is there is no issue with 9943 or 1401 in the context of test case. It is purely ambient temps have affected the setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Now the fix besides cooling I have no idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @Silent Scone
> 
> Thank you for link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Interesting read for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> There are more complex issues that rear their head for stability, too. Temperature affects the impedance of motherboard traces and the ability of transistors on the processor or memory modules to swing voltage. Most conductive materials have what is called a temperature co-efficient, which means their resistance varies with temperature. This drift in trace impedance or in the permeability of silicon can lead to changes in signal quality.
> 
> To counter these problems, modern processor architectures employ different types of POST training routines at cold AC power cycle and warm reset. As always, these routines are designed to run reliably at stock operating parameters. When a system is overclocked near its limits, the drift in parts and the training mechanisms themselves can be enough to prevent POST from AC cycle or cause issues with system resets - even if the PC passes several stress tests in the operating system.
> 
> This all adds up to provide reasons why we are systematic in our approach. When a platform is first released, it takes time to evaluate possibilities and limitations in overclocking. Learning how different parts interact with the processor, variance in parts from sample to sample and gauging how far we can push a given set of parts takes a certain amount of patience.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea how to proceed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 3200MHz with The Stilt's 3466MHz timings is sound at high ambient temps. Performance is no way significantly lacking vs 3333MHz tweaked, best phrase would be "no discernible difference". But I must carry on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , as it would be great to solve it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Now even in winter with heating on in room I will not see above ~22°C worst case, so I believe my 3333MHz profile will be fine. Usually also on normal English summers day I would not expect to see more than ~25°C. The heatwave at present is rare and unusual. Sunday and Monday early evening I saw ~32°C, which is unprecedented temps for UK. I reckon ~30°C is break point for my 3333MHz profile. So there is generally speaking ~20% headroom in context of ambient temps if usual ~25°C was temps.
> 
> Any insight on do I increase ProcODT and or CAD Bus configuration to resolve "issue" at high temps? I do not think voltage is what I need to touch, an increase would more than likely be detrimental to profile. Slackening 3333MHz profile would mean higher latency than 3200MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so that's no go.
Click to expand...

We might speculate that as temperature rises, the semiconductor mobility rises, and hence any silicon used as resistors becomes a lower resistance. If, as I suspect, proc_ODT is intended as a parallel resistance to load the transmission lines, then its value should be deliberately raised to keep the net impedance constant-ish. I think this would also be true if a series resistance. Take this as a giant WAG that is only worth helping choose which direction to test first.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slinkeril*
> 
> anyone know why the clock ( ie time and date ) continues to be incorrect. I have never had this issue with any other system builds, and i have my windows setting to update time and date automatically. However after waking the PC or rebooting from an error or restarting, sometime the time displayed is wildly off. I find this troubling!


Check the CMOS battery. Maybe even replace it.


----------



## CrazyElement

Quick questions guys. As all my parts are already here , I miss only the memory kit , unfortunetly for me there is only [Trident Z] F4-3600C17D-16GTZ , and I need to wait like 10 days for [Trident Z] F4-3600C15D-16GTZ . So is it the difference way to big ? What you think is the waiting worth it , because I already waited 1 week for my GPU







.


----------



## DarkPrinzz

Guys... I tried overclocking leaving EVERYTHING on Stock and only multiplier 37x and voltage 1.38 up to 1.42 and I still can't get a stable overclock... I can't even get 3.5 stable. Help, please? Signature has my full PC specs.


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> Quick questions guys. As all my parts are already here , I miss only the memory kit , unfortunetly for me there is only [Trident Z] F4-3600C17D-16GTZ , and I need to wait like 10 days for [Trident Z] F4-3600C15D-16GTZ . So is it the difference way to big ? What you think is the waiting worth it , because I already waited 1 week for my GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You are going already for 3600 in the intention to? So buy the fastest you can pay for and wait another 10 days for it. A good 3200cl14 would be good enough in my opinion but not for the ladder board.


----------



## slinkeril

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Check the CMOS battery. Maybe even replace it.


Thanks for the suggestion, but i have already done this with a new battery not long after i received the board back towards the end of april. The same problem was present with the battery that the board shipped with and the new battery.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> Quick questions guys. As all my parts are already here , I miss only the memory kit , unfortunetly for me there is only [Trident Z] F4-3600C17D-16GTZ , and I need to wait like 10 days for [Trident Z] F4-3600C15D-16GTZ . So is it the difference way to big ? What you think is the waiting worth it , because I already waited 1 week for my GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


There isn't much difference between those 2 kits, but for what it's worth, I have the 3600CL15 kit (2x8GB ) and haven't been able to hit 3600. I can boot at 3600 easily, and it even detects the proper XMP timings using DOCP, but the system dies instantly under duress. That's not to say I *couldn't* get it working if I had hours and hours to mess with it, but I don't so I settled for 3466 @ CL15. The bigger question is what RAM chips are being used on the CL17 kit. I know the CL15 kit is Samsung b-die, but no idea about the CL17 kit.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not to skip or state the obvious, but active airflow will go some way to helping toow


I agree. A day or so ago I tweaked lower end of manual profile in UEFI so front intake/CPU fans idle/test case min is ~900rpm vs 700rpm before. The 2x TY-143 at front and 2x TY-143 on HS are on one cable sharing PWM from CPU fan header, powered by molex.

My setup is as such:-





The Fury X dumps pretty much low heat in lower chamber, the RAD is mounted in 5.25" bays with mesh there so exhausting is as good as it can be IMO for it's heat output but in context of test it's not even under load. I also have a partion in the space between front panel/front of case to hopefully aid no air is drawn off the Fury X RAD and sucked back in by front intakes. It is also placed as high as it can be, as to increase space between it and front intake fans.

The air from the front intakes pretty much hits the dimms/mobo area, then the CPU fans would be drawing/pushing the air back to rear 120mm. As the rear case fan is smaller I have this at a more aggressive fan profile than front/HSF fans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> Is 3466 not an option? You can also tighten timings at 3466.
> 
> Also my dimms go to low 50's, but I'm using 4 sticks.


Nope. I gotta nail 3333MHz before I can move on, IMO I would miss learning step if you get what I mean







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> We might speculate that as temperature rises, the semiconductor mobility rises, and hence any silicon used as resistors becomes a lower resistance. If, as I suspect, proc_ODT is intended as a parallel resistance to load the transmission lines, then its value should be deliberately raised to keep the net impedance constant-ish. I think this would also be true if a series resistance. Take this as a giant WAG that is only worth helping choose which direction to test first.


+rep, for viewing/comment.

Why I'm not going for ProcODT is The Stilt used 60ohms for the timings at 3466MHz to overcome signalling issues. As I have based by profile on them and not at 3466MHz but 3333MHz I would assume ProcODT had the "headroom". Again I could be wrong.

He has highlighted going to 30ohms CAD Bus when stabilizing 3466MHz+ , so that maybe the missing piece. Again don't know until I try.

Thank you all for views and comments. I appreciate them, have taken them onboard and will see testing takes me. Now I hope the high ambients don't subside, sorry @RossiOCUK I need the heat now














.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkPrinzz*
> 
> Guys... I tried overclocking leaving EVERYTHING on Stock and only multiplier 37x and voltage 1.38 up to 1.42 and I still can't get a stable overclock... I can't even get 3.5 stable. Help, please? Signature has my full PC specs.


How about including (a) which BIOS you are using, and (b) exactly what your DRAM has written on its labels, including command rate.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> ....
> Why I'm not going for ProcODT is The Stilt used 60ohms for the timings at 3466MHz to overcome signalling issues. As I have based by profile on them and not at 3466MHz but 3333MHz I would assume ProcODT had the "headroom". Again I could be wrong.
> 
> He has highlighted going to 30ohms CAD Bus when stabilizing 3466MHz+ , so that maybe the missing piece. Again don't know until I try. ...


I think for proc_ODT one needs to think about the eye diagram (see image borrowed from Tektronix) and how messy it can get as frequency rises or impedance mismatching causes reflections. Then the circuit that is trying to detect 0 to 1 rises and 1 to 0 falls in the waveform starts getting into trouble making a decision. Eventually, before the diagram becomes very messy visually, bits start becoming misinterpreted.

I can see the result in GSAT, where it reports that some written string of 7s, say, is read as a string of sevens with one number wrong. A reread is usually correct, but for me this is a stability failure. Probably a lot of errors that are corrected upon re-reading can occur before the OS gives up, but at a minimum one's frame rate will drop, or some calculation might generate an erroneous answer, depending on what error checking is going on.



Edit: Forgot my conclusion. So for proc_ODT, what we have is a value that improves S/N on these traces. It is only an improvement, and further degradation by pushing the limits of the circuitry will eventually overcome it.


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkPrinzz*
> 
> Guys... I tried overclocking leaving EVERYTHING on Stock and only multiplier 37x and voltage 1.38 up to 1.42 and I still can't get a stable overclock... I can't even get 3.5 stable. Help, please? Signature has my full PC specs.


what kind of cooling do you have? I had exactly same problem and it turned out that it was overheating. With 3.7GHZ and without smt I could run prime95 without crashing but when I turned on smt It started to restart and to throw q-code 8 CPU not working when stressing in prime95... I had AMD stock, I wouldn't trust temperature readings on Ryzen cause my Temp readings are waayyyy off.... now I'm stable at 2*16GB 3012mhz cl14.13.13.28 timings and core clocks of 3.95GHZ 1.44v load line calibration 5. Cooler I have now is kraken x62, it's pretty silent in performance setting, but with full speed, it's loud like a jet d


----------



## kazama

all become unstable with 1401, my oc since day one was 4.0 bclk 100 vcore 1.406, today to make it stable i have to raise to 1.437 and when crashed get cpu overheat warning at boot, enter bios and temp was ok.Ram become unstable too, at 3466 or 3200, hci crashes in no more than 30 min.

Rollback to 9941, same settings, 3200cl4 tweaked subtimmings, all stable again, something is wrong on new bios.


----------



## WarpenN1

How many of you hopes that with Ryzen or zen 2, we'll have higher turbo clocks like 4.2GHZ or even 4.4GHZ? If that would happen and another 5-15% IPC boost I would even upgrade to ZEN 2 from this =D


----------



## 5ekundes

I boot this morning and my q code stuck at code 76 with white light. I checked the manual and it translates to PCH DXE initialization.
I just restarted the computer then it worked fine but i'm kinda wondering what it is. Any ideas?
I'm thinking it could be my monitor since I didnt turn it on right away.


----------



## TheBhaal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Geardown slows the command pins to half frequency, but leaves the data pins at full frequency. Some will equate it to being 1.5T command rate. On the C6H it helps with the signaling issues at higher memory clocks.


Thank you! So Geardown enabled should be a bit slower then disabled+1T....I tried it out and I can't boot it in combination with my other settings....But Performance seems to be fine as it is and I will save thoughts on that topic for later^^.
I tried bankgroupswap disabled and it did reduce Aida performance from 50000 to 46500...so I will enable this again







.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I think for proc_ODT one needs to think about the eye diagram (see image borrowed from Tektronix) and how messy it can get as frequency rises or impedance mismatching causes reflections. Then the circuit that is trying to detect 0 to 1 rises and 1 to 0 falls in the waveform starts getting into trouble making a decision. Eventually, before the diagram becomes very messy visually, bits start becoming misinterpreted.
> 
> I can see the result in GSAT, where it reports that some written string of 7s, say, is read as a string of sevens with one number wrong. A reread is usually correct, but for me this is a stability failure. Probably a lot of errors that are corrected upon re-reading can occur before the OS gives up, but at a minimum one's frame rate will drop, or some calculation might generate an erroneous answer, depending on what error checking is going on.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Forgot my conclusion. So for proc_ODT, what we have is a value that improves S/N on these traces. It is only an improvement, and further degradation by pushing the limits of the circuitry will eventually overcome it.


Thanks







.

Moving to ProcODT tweak and undoing the CAD bus tweak to 30ohms. HCI fail within 1hr







.



FailHCITweak1175mV1.05V1.375V60ohmsSIOSDBGSADCAD.txt 10k .txt file


HCI_Tweak_1_CAD_30_32C.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBhaal*
> 
> Thank you! So Geardown enabled should be a bit slower then disabled+1T....I tried it out and I can't boot it in combination with my other settings....But Performance seems to be fine as it is and I will save thoughts on that topic for later^^.
> I tried bankgroupswap disabled and it did reduce Aida performance from 50000 to 46500...so I will enable this again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Geardown Enabled with 1T is basically 1.5T I believe.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Geardown Enabled with 1T is basically 1.5T I believe.


If it were only that simple, lol. Check this out and you'll see it's not that at all -- but as far as what it ACTUALLY is requires more training and DDR4 knowledge than I think most of us have.

http://www.memcon.com/pdfs/proceedings2013/track1/Tuning_DDR4_for_Power_and_Performance.pdf


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> AMD announced RAM compatibility list https://www.amd.com/system/files/2017-06/am4-motherboard-memory-support-list-en.pdf with upcoming AGESA 1.0.0.6
> 
> Reference https://www.computerbase.de/2017-06/amd-ryzen-ddr4-oc-ram-support-list/


Thanks so much for this useful info, mate!
Just two days ago I found out that my system with F4-3200C14D-32GTZ was not stable at 3066MHz. I had to tune it down to 2933MHz as The Division would keep crashing to desktop after playing just a couple of minutes over and over again.

Yesterday evening I was tighting some timings following some people's recommendation over here and today I had a problem when I tried to cold boot my system (without plugging the cable off the wall). My system would not boot with first code (I think) 01 and then 1F. I had to clear the CMOS before setting it up again.

I'm starting to wonder if I should have gone for 16GB of RAM single rank, instead of this challenge of 2x16GB dual rank. I keep on thinking that I got quite unlucky with my Ryzen 1700 memory controller


----------



## dr31k0

HIO everyone! My first post here.
Guys, i need your advice

BIOS 1401,Crosshair 6 Hero, Ryzen 1700X, G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ, NVMe SSD CORSAIR Force MP500 240 Gb, HDD WD Black 1Tb, PSU 600W

I dunno how to call it: i have boot issue. When i start PC from cold boot, it always shut down when booting for 2-3 seconds and then boot up normally.

The thing is that my Ryzen [email protected] with G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ 14-14-14-14-34-75-CR1 is stable on AIDA bench, Prime 95, MemTest, etc.

I figured that when
AI Overclocked tuner is set to *default*, ram settings to *default*, CPU default, PC starts from cold boot normally without shut down
AI Overclocked tuner is set to *default*, ram settings to *default*, CPU ratio x39, PC starts from cold boot normally without shut down
AI Overclocked tuner is set to *default*, ram settings to 3200-14-34, CPU default, PC starts with cold boot issue
AI Overclocked tuner is set to *manual* PC starts with cold boot with different CPU/RAM settings even default
AI Overclocked tuner is set to *auto* PC starts with cold boot with different CPU/RAM settings even default

I tried SOC, VDRAM Boot, ProOCDT, no chance to avoid cold boot (BCLK always was on 100)

What can it be, when even with deffault settings, overclocked tuner switched to manual or auto causes cold boot issue

Sorry for my bad english


----------



## culley39

does anyone know of a good tutorial for overclocking my ryzen 1700? i am new to amd, i know intel like the back of my hand, but ryzen i don't know anything about.


----------



## gupsterg

http://www.overclock.net/t/1628504/ryzen-7-overclocking-guide .


----------



## Martin778

My mutli gets stuck at x22 if I touch any of the OC options, why? I've already tried manual multiplier with dividers with the same result.
1401 bios.


----------



## BoMbY

Another funny note: Can boot my 2x 16 GB Samsung B-Die at 3200 with ProcODT 68.6, RTTnom = auto, RTTwr = RZQ/3, RTTpark = disabled? With RTT all auto only up to 3066. Kinda strange.


----------



## kornty

Had everything working great for a week with 1401 and suddenly getting cold boot issue. ***? I didn't change a thing.


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Another funny note: Can boot my 2x 16 GB Samsung B-Die at 3200 with ProcODT 68.6, RTTnom = auto, RTTwr = RZQ/3, RTTpark = disabled? With RTT all auto only up to 3066. Kinda strange.


I need 96Ohm for ProcODT and I'm stucked to 3066 too but on the wrong BIOS 9943 edition right now. Setup in my footer.


----------



## kaseki

I have slowly come to suspect that the more we set specific DIMM timings, the fewer are meddled with by AMD, and, if these are good timings, the easier the POST process goes and the fewer resets occur due to training failures. People here just starting out are having difficulties that somehow we got past. While we moan over a badly read bit at 30C ambient, they would like to get the OS to boot.

How to get AMD somewhat distant from the process?

Here is what I suggest to noobs that are having difficulty: Review the memory timing data contained in your memory's SPD file. Review what timings seem to work for people here at higher than default memory frequencies. The JEDEC timings in the SPD file can be set in the BIOS. If they are, I think the training process will not try to figure out what they should be. Initially target an incrementally higher than default memory frequency. Plug in your best guess timings and try to POST. If it fails, post the timings list here. Once these boot, then the timings can be moved toward the high performance timings as the DRAM frequency is set higher

Also, for those imagining a trivial overclock study effort will result in a high performance overclock, reading this thread from the first announcement of BIOS 1401 is recommended. Without insight gained from others' experiences, it will be very difficult to tune your parts to their potential. Every CPU, motherboard, and memory has slightly different electronic characteristics, so one size (a specific instance of the huge set of memory parameters) will not fit all.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornty*
> 
> Had everything working great for a week with 1401 and suddenly getting cold boot issue. ***? I didn't change a thing.


Ambient temperature change? Some BIOS corruption that a reflash might help?


----------



## matc

God I still don't understand geardown..... For best performance and 1t setting, do we want it enabled or disabled also the option ddr bank swap or what ever that is called, for maximum performance, enabled or disabled? I have 2x8gb b die 3200cl14 g-skill trident z.
Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## gupsterg

@kaseki

Right so we saw 60Ω ProcODT survived ~15.25hrs until ambient room temp ~30°C+ occurred (test case 1).

Then going to 60Ω ProcODT with 30Ω CAD Bus was @55min 1x error 1 instance (test case 2).

Removing CAD Bus tweak and then going to 68Ω ProcODT @43min 1x error 1 instance (test case 3).

Then I thought try 60Ω ProcODT with 60Ω CAD Bus may do the trick, this become a horrible Q-Code: F9 post error multiple times "Nightmare on Elm Street"







(test case 4).

I then basically loaded my base profile, no OC, etc. Then I went back to OC profile preset that was being fine in <~30°C (test case 1), I opted to go for 53.3Ω ProcODT, as increasing "the resistances" was causing more headaches then solving them.

So far ~2hrs pass, at start room temp ~32°C, now ~29°C.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matc*
> 
> God I still don't understand geardown..... For best performance and 1t setting, do we want it enabled or disabled also the option ddr bank swap or what ever that is called, for maximum performance, enabled or disabled? I have 2x8gb b die 3200cl14 g-skill trident z.
> Thanks for clarifying.


GearDown I'd opt for off.

BankGroupSwap off, if on UEFI 1401, BankGroupSwapAlt seems to me on [Auto] is actually [Off], so I'm rolling with off manually set.

If you find in testing an optimal setup then share







.


----------



## Timur Born

Those FPS counting benchmarks leave me puzzled. Why do lower memory latencies benchmark to higher FPS, but not necessarily to lower memory latency measurements (especially using Intel's MLC)?


----------



## Wolfy PC

Hi,

I really don't know what to do anymore, I have those ram: F4-3200C14D-16GTZR since the begining I never can boot with higher frequencies than 2133 -_-'

I tried almost everything 60ohm, 30ohm, DOCP, Not DOCP, Timing manual, soc, 1T, 2T ........

Whatever i do, when i apply the setting, it just shutdown

and with the 1401 I also have -20°C offset like elmor said but noway to have the right offset ?

Someone have some setting to try for me ?


----------



## gupsterg

I gotta admit the C6H seems popular







.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> If I understood you, I beg to differ. I have F4-3200C14D-32GTZ and they are stable on tighter than stock settings (SPD xfr) at 3200 MT/s (at least up to 27C ambient).


is your memory Hinix-M die?

What setup do you have?


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Anyone tried Aura V1.04.42?
> 
> yes, it doesn´t work for me.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> AMD announced RAM compatibility list https://www.amd.com/system/files/2017-06/am4-motherboard-memory-support-list-en.pdf with upcoming AGESA 1.0.0.6
> 
> Reference https://www.computerbase.de/2017-06/amd-ryzen-ddr4-oc-ram-support-list/


thanks for that makes me happy i shelled out for the flare x(when it gets here) not one team extreme module on there which sucks for this ram that's going into a 1600x build but hey c14 2933 is not horrible at all


----------



## bavarianblessed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfy PC*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I really don't know what to do anymore, I have those ram: F4-3200C14D-16GTZR since the begining I never can boot with higher frequencies than 2133 -_-'
> 
> I tried almost everything 60ohm, 30ohm, DOCP, Not DOCP, Timing manual, soc, 1T, 2T ........
> 
> Whatever i do, when i apply the setting, it just shutdown
> 
> and with the 1401 I also have -20°C offset like elmor said but noway to have the right offset ?
> 
> Someone have some setting to try for me ?


-20 C offset is the correct offset for your 1700X.
I'm using the same kit you are at 3333 so I'll post my settings when I get home later tonight.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quickest solution would mean I'd never live it down with today's discussions we had in RAM thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Just checked log. Test start 21:44:53 dimms ~35°C, 22:10:53 ~45°C, then it's slow downwards spiral stabilizing to ~40°C. Matching the nights dropping temp of ambient. Then ~9am upwards trend starts, 13:00 is when HCI has 1 error, dimms ~43°C, end of testing ~1hr later with no additional errors dimms ~46°C. I don't think it's dimm temp as such but another aspects suspectable to temp change.
> 
> Perhaps signalling issue on mobo side due to temps, etc. I'll go for say CAD Bus 30Ω, now is an ideal time to test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , room ambient is ~31.5°C on digital room stat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


well that means in summer i,m going to have fun.
last summer temps in here were between 35 C and 44C (38C if i turned on the aircon)
your temps are winter here








what i find funny is the millions of people that say ...no...you don't need heat sinks on ram and then the ram hits 40 plus and goes pffft







that's the one good thing about the sinks on these tema extreme they are the size of a small aircraft carrier and although it is winter here so temps are cool they never go over 30.

would cooling the back of the board behind the ram help or does blow over like the corsair coolers do work better or a combination of both.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Ahh, sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's been brutal here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , The Sun is reporting massive hike in scantily clad ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The British stiff upper lip has dropped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ha 35C temps is normal for us in the U.S. midwest this time of year, wait till July and August - and we hit 40C stretches! Of course we have central AC as a norm, so no biggie to us. Without that, we would melt, and our overclocking would be turned into underclocking.


----------



## EraYaN

It still seems even with your RAM being on the "compatibility" list for the new 1.0.0.6 version of AGESA which includes de F4-3200C14D-16GTZ (And I assume the other color variants, I have an orange one, I mean I don't think AMD detects color)

I still can't actually boot above 2400, with all speed settings in bios at stock and using the ZenStates utility to overclock to 3.8GHz @ 1.39375v. It is still very unstable, It run 3.9 at 1.4V too, but again random code 8's that keep flashing.

Even at stock speeds I get the RAM training failed code for anything above 2400. And reading this thread, leads me to believe I'm not the only one.

Any words of an RC5 or even a release date of the 1401 BIOS? (Or a newer one)

Any difference in the memory slots the 2 DIMMs are in? Right now They are in the slot the furthest from the CPU.


----------



## Wolfy PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*
> 
> -20 C offset is the correct offset for your 1700X.
> I'm using the same kit you are at 3333 so I'll post my settings when I get home later tonight.


I don't think so because with this new offset I have 17°C Idle









Thank you







I will try it


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfy PC*
> 
> I don't think so because with this new offset I have 17°C Idle


Turn off "Sense Skew"!


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> If I understood you, I beg to differ. I have F4-3200C14D-32GTZ and they are stable on tighter than stock settings (SPD xfr) at 3200 MT/s (at least up to 27C ambient).
> 
> 
> 
> is your memory Hinix-M die?
> 
> What setup do you have?
Click to expand...

These should be Samsung B die. My configuration is in my sig. My timings have been recently published. Search on my name and go back several to a dozen, I think, messages. June 17th or later. If some voltage is not specified in the commentary, I'll be happy to provide it.

As I've whined a few times, read the thread. Many have published their timings: *elmor, gupsterg, The Stilt, Praz, R4m0n, tarot, Timur Born,* and many more from the cast of thousands that I could add to the list who have added, and continue to add, useful results.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> well that means in summer i,m going to have fun.
> last summer temps in here were between 35 C and 44C (38C if i turned on the aircon)
> your temps are winter here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what i find funny is the millions of people that say ...no...you don't need heat sinks on ram and then the ram hits 40 plus and goes pffft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's the one good thing about the sinks on these tema extreme they are the size of a small aircraft carrier and although it is winter here so temps are cool they never go over 30.
> 
> would cooling the back of the board behind the ram help or does blow over like the corsair coolers do work better or a combination of both.


I concur the heatsinks on the Trident-Z are solid







. I have ~10mm to work with between mobo tray and outer panel getting a fan there maybe tricky, then I'd also need air intake for fan. I'll not opt for RAM cooler, IMO will be:-

a) restriction in front of HSF fans.
b) disturb what I think is good airflow from front to back in my lower chamber setup.

The case is an ageing SilverStone TJ 06, I've had since ~2004. In that time I've done some mods to it, side panel has mesh section. Next up was modding front intake from 1x 80mm + 1x 120mm to 2x 140mm. At that time I added 2x 92mm exhaust to HDD cage plus made 2x 2.5" SSD mounts. Later 120mm rad mount in 5.25" bays plus mesh mod. A few times I've thought about getting another case but I like the inverted ATX setup and mods to it







.

Yeah ambient temps has been a killer for me, I don't think it's the dimm temps as such. I could be wrong, I reckon it's the effect on whole rig of the ambient temp increase. I can still tweak fan profile for lower end range and still remain quiet. The TY-143 fans are pretty versatile. It can spin upto 2.5K and roar or be kept tame and still provide good cooling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Ha 35C temps is normal for us in the U.S. midwest this time of year, wait till July and August - and we hit 40C stretches! Of course we have central AC as a norm, so no biggie to us. Without that, we would melt, and our overclocking would be turned into underclocking.


Yeah it's been meltdown here, in our terms







. Walls/roof cavities are generally well insulated to stop heat loss, helps in winter, but not so great in a heatwave







. It's just struck midnight here, I'm seeing ~27°C. She's gonna be fine, as all the past testing has shown, gonna turn in and leave her on an all nighter again. I hope it's toasty tomorrow or I'll use some ingenuity to get her warm and see if she's still stable







.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> As I've whined a few times, read the thread. Many have published their timings: *elmor, gupsterg, The Stilt, Praz, R4m0n, tarot, Timur Born,* and many more from the cast of thousands that I could add to the list who have added, and continue to add, useful results.


These (except for Trc = 54) passed some 600%ish HCI today, using stock CPU settings (1800X). They are intermediate settings, though, not final ones.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quickest solution would mean I'd never live it down with today's discussions we had in RAM thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Just checked log. Test start 21:44:53 dimms ~35°C, 22:10:53 ~45°C, then it's slow downwards spiral stabilizing to ~40°C. Matching the nights dropping temp of ambient. Then ~9am upwards trend starts, 13:00 is when HCI has 1 error, dimms ~43°C, end of testing ~1hr later with no additional errors dimms ~46°C. I don't think it's dimm temp as such but another aspects suspectable to temp change.
> 
> Perhaps signalling issue on mobo side due to temps, etc. I'll go for say CAD Bus 30Ω, now is an ideal time to test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , room ambient is ~31.5°C on digital room stat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> well that means in summer i,m going to have fun.
> last summer temps in here were between 35 C and 44C (38C if i turned on the aircon)
> your temps are winter here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what i find funny is the millions of people that say ...no...you don't need heat sinks on ram and then the ram hits 40 plus and goes pffft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's the one good thing about the sinks on these tema extreme they are the size of a small aircraft carrier and although it is winter here so temps are cool they never go over 30.
> 
> would cooling the back of the board behind the ram help or does blow over like the corsair coolers do work better or a combination of both.
Click to expand...

For designs such as the G.Skill Trident Z, I would want to blow air parallel to the boards down their lengths. If four are used with fairly narrow space between them, I think I'd want to blow down on them from an auxiliary fan, but this may be difficult with giant heat sinks like the Noctua NH-D15.


----------



## Timur Born

The dimm closer to the CPU (AIO) usually is 1-2°C hotter than the other one for me.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I concur the heatsinks on the Trident-Z are solid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have ~10mm to work with between mobo tray and outer panel getting a fan there maybe tricky, then I'd also need air intake for fan. I'll not opt for RAM cooler, IMO will be:-
> 
> a) restriction in front of HSF fans.
> b) disturb what I think is good airflow from front to back in my lower chamber setup.
> 
> The case is an ageing SilverStone TJ 06, I've had since ~2004. In that time I've done some mods to it, side panel has mesh section. Next up was modding front intake from 1x 80mm + 1x 120mm to 2x 140mm. At that time I added 2x 92mm exhaust to HDD cage plus made 2x 2.5" SSD mounts. Later 120mm rad mount in 5.25" bays plus mesh mod. A few times I've thought about getting another case but I like the inverted ATX setup and mods to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Yeah ambient temps has been a killer for me, I don't think it's the dimm temps as such. I could be wrong, I reckon it's the effect on whole rig of the ambient temp increase. I can still tweak fan profile for lower end range and still remain quiet. The TY-143 fans are pretty versatile. It can spin upto 2.5K and roar or be kept tame and still provide good cooling.
> Yeah it's been meltdown here, in our terms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Walls/roof cavities are generally well insulated to stop heat loss, helps in winter, but not so great in a heatwave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's just struck midnight here, I'm seeing ~27°C. She's gonna be fine, as all the past testing has shown, gonna turn in and leave her on an all nighter again. I hope it's toasty tomorrow or I'll use some ingenuity to get her warm and see if she's still stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


i have a cunning plan....
no blackadder fans.. fine









i have bene thinking of this issue and blowing a fan over the top is not directed airflow its sort of like whistling with your mouth full open.

with 4 sticks this might direct the air down but i can see it getting stopped at the top.

my cunning plan.
grab a small fan say a 60mm or maybe 80mm
shove it on top of the ram stack as in blowing down the board the length of the ram BUT somehow maybe 3d print a meshed rectangle and hanging off the meshed rectangle the length of the sticks put aerated tubes (basically straws with holes in them and block the ends...this should force the air directly on to the sticks.)

sort of like irrigation i guess. It would take some fiddling but if heat is an issue i can see it working and you would not need the fan spinning at a billion miles an hour to get the air through(no idea how that would sound though









just a random thought


----------



## YpsiNine

Small update on my 3473 @ 14-14-14-28-42-1T @ 1.38V. Still working flawlessly. Not a single problem since implementing those settings and the PC has been running with a constant load 24/7 on 7 CPU cores and 2 GPUs since then.

You can find my post with HCI info, voltages and timings here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/19900#post_26165496


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @kaseki
> 
> Right so we saw 60Ω ProcODT survived ~15.25hrs until ambient room temp ~30°C+ occurred (test case 1).
> 
> Then going to 60Ω ProcODT with 30Ω CAD Bus was @55min 1x error 1 instance (test case 2).
> 
> Removing CAD Bus tweak and then going to 68Ω ProcODT @43min 1x error 1 instance (test case 3).
> 
> Then I thought try 60Ω ProcODT with 60Ω CAD Bus may do the trick, this become a horrible Q-Code: F9 post error multiple times "Nightmare on Elm Street"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (test case 4).
> 
> I then basically loaded my base profile, no OC, etc. Then I went back to OC profile preset that was being fine in <~30°C (test case 1), I opted to go for 53.3Ω ProcODT, as increasing "the resistances" was causing more headaches then solving them.
> 
> So far ~2hrs pass, at start room temp ~32°C, now ~29°C.
> 
> 
> GearDown I'd opt for off.
> 
> BankGroupSwap off, if on UEFI 1401, BankGroupSwapAlt seems to me on [Auto] is actually [Off], so I'm rolling with off manually set.
> 
> If you find in testing an optimal setup then share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Using the Ram XMP timings as much as possible with some optimizations The Stilt found was successful. Only lost 1% on SkyDive performance and was about 8 hours error free on TPUMemTest64. Windows feels smooth when doing multiple things - So this is first good to go OC settings for CPU/Ram. Will see if I can use the 3333 timings with the below settings and BCLK past 3500. I have a feeling once the read/write/copy rates are back up I will start having same issues or errors after 2-4hours of testing. Ram 1.4v, Proc=53.3ohms, Cad = 30ohms each, BSGA E. Gupsterg, you might want to try these but with best Proc and CAD settings for your setup.


----------



## ItsMB

Hi, F4-3200C14D-32gtz 2x16 here on 1800x stock. Flashed today 1401.

Boot at first and cold boot with DCHP Standar 14 14 14 14 34 (rest timings auto),1t, tried before 2t (only this add 150 on a quicker cinebench) ,ProcODT 96ohms, VDRAM 1.35 VSOC 1.1, VRAMBoot 1.4. All the rest parameters and CADvalues are auto. Will play more tomorrow to make stability tests and from that try to improve the perfomance playing with other parameters. The value that made me boot was the procodt, ill try 80 too. Bankswap and geardown on auto. I dont know how to make a measure of the perfomance of this kit unoptimized, my aida is trial version.

3200.1.aida.jpg 86k .jpg file


Ill post if i find stability on hci at least 800 percent. Ill have problems but need to learn more.

Just for say TY for sharing detailed information about my kit, in special to @kaseki and @neur0cide own subthread and many more, and ty all im learning to much here.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I concur the heatsinks on the Trident-Z are solid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have ~10mm to work with between mobo tray and outer panel getting a fan there maybe tricky, then I'd also need air intake for fan. I'll not opt for RAM cooler, IMO will be:-
> 
> a) restriction in front of HSF fans.
> b) disturb what I think is good airflow from front to back in my lower chamber setup.
> 
> The case is an ageing SilverStone TJ 06, I've had since ~2004. In that time I've done some mods to it, side panel has mesh section. Next up was modding front intake from 1x 80mm + 1x 120mm to 2x 140mm. At that time I added 2x 92mm exhaust to HDD cage plus made 2x 2.5" SSD mounts. Later 120mm rad mount in 5.25" bays plus mesh mod. A few times I've thought about getting another case but I like the inverted ATX setup and mods to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Yeah ambient temps has been a killer for me, I don't think it's the dimm temps as such. I could be wrong, I reckon it's the effect on whole rig of the ambient temp increase. I can still tweak fan profile for lower end range and still remain quiet. The TY-143 fans are pretty versatile. It can spin upto 2.5K and roar or be kept tame and still provide good cooling.
> Yeah it's been meltdown here, in our terms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Walls/roof cavities are generally well insulated to stop heat loss, helps in winter, but not so great in a heatwave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's just struck midnight here, I'm seeing ~27°C. She's gonna be fine, as all the past testing has shown, gonna turn in and leave her on an all nighter again. I hope it's toasty tomorrow or I'll use some ingenuity to get her warm and see if she's still stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a cunning plan....
> no blackadder fans.. fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have bene thinking of this issue and blowing a fan over the top is not directed airflow its sort of like whistling with your mouth full open.
> 
> with 4 sticks this might direct the air down but i can see it getting stopped at the top.
> 
> my cunning plan.
> grab a small fan say a 60mm or maybe 80mm
> shove it on top of the ram stack as in blowing down the board the length of the ram BUT somehow maybe 3d print a meshed rectangle and hanging off the meshed rectangle the length of the sticks put aerated tubes (basically straws with holes in them and block the ends...this should force the air directly on to the sticks.)
> 
> sort of like irrigation i guess. It would take some fiddling but if heat is an issue i can see it working and you would not need the fan spinning at a billion miles an hour to get the air through(no idea how that would sound though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a random thought
Click to expand...

Getting air across the sides of the memory boards can be managed one of two ways. The first, and surely the noisiest, would be a high velocity exhaust fan blowing air at the memories such that the airflow was aligned parallel to the sides. The second would be to duct the air to the boards in such a way that the air flow was constrained to flow between them. This could be done with a duct structure and a low speed, quiet fan, but one that had a fan curve (flow vs. pressure) that provided the desired flow rate under conditions of higher pressure loss than normally used in PC case cooling. This is usually achieved using a different fan blade pitch and spacing.


----------



## kornty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Ambient temperature change? Some BIOS corruption that a reflash might help?


I'll try the reflash. Temp is the same, I'm in a basement so it's nice and cool at all times. Bios reads -4c with 1401 lol


----------



## elguero

Aura V1.04.43 was released today, has anyone seen if it fixes anything and bring dead leds to back to life?


----------



## EightCores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> thanks for that makes me happy i shelled out for the flare x(when it gets here) not one team extreme module on there which sucks for this ram that's going into a 1600x build but hey c14 2933 is not horrible at all


_FROM THE G.SKILL SITE
https://www.gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-announces-flare-x-series-and-fortis-series-ddr4-memory-for-amd-ryzen

"AMD-Tuned DDR4-3200MHz CL14 64GB(4x16GB)

Not needing to sacrifice frequency for capacity, G.SKILL's R&D team achieved an impressive overclock on a 64GB (4x16GB) kit to frequencies of DDR4-3200MHz at ultra-low timings of CL14-14-14-34. See below for a validation screenshot for the kit on the ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero motherboard and the AMD Ryzen™ 7 1700 processor:"
_
Is G.Skill saying that *F4-3200C14Q-64GTZSW* will run when AMD releases AGESA 1.0.0.6 in an official version for the C6H.... So when bios 1401 becomes an official release it will support the 64GB of F4-3200C14Q-64GTZSW memory with a D.O.C.P. setting or give us the settings to have it work?

I hand it working for a few hours with D.O.C.P. Standard for a few hours today the only setting I added were ProcODT_SM (68.8), Cmd2T (2T) with Gear Down (Disabled). It worked I booted it warm and cold and it kept working with intermittent Prime95 tests. The all of a sudden after rebooting for a fan modification it would fail immediately when Prime95 was run. I hand the setting saved exactly as they were when it was working but they no longer worked.

I guess I have two questions here:
1) Will F4-3200C14Q-64GTZSW work with no problems after the official release of AGESA 1.0.0.6 on the C6H?
2) Any Idea whey the 3200Mhz run failed (all the setting were auto except for the ones sited above)?


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Ahhh... damn Gup! I too have had problems with Ambient temp increasing during the hot part of the day and pushing memory temps up. In my case I have a font mounted radiator and a top mounted radiator. I went with a shorter reservoir tube so that it was no longer blocking airflow to the the memory, and turned the front fans up to a higher speed, and that helped a lot.
> 
> Since the fan profiles are based on CPU temp, when Memory is heavily loaded, and the CPU is not the fans were ramping down to idle and the memory was getting warmer during the day. So I manually set the pull fans on the back of the radiator to a higher minimum on the fan curve, that knocked 10'C off the memory.
> 
> My Case:


What is a good memory temp? HWinfo is reporting high 40's to mid 50's C depending on load and ambient. Is that good for ddr4 at 1.41v?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightCores*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> thanks for that makes me happy i shelled out for the flare x(when it gets here) not one team extreme module on there which sucks for this ram that's going into a 1600x build but hey c14 2933 is not horrible at all
> 
> 
> 
> _FROM THE G.SKILL SITE
> https://www.gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-announces-flare-x-series-and-fortis-series-ddr4-memory-for-amd-ryzen
> 
> "AMD-Tuned DDR4-3200MHz CL14 64GB(4x16GB)
> 
> Not needing to sacrifice frequency for capacity, G.SKILL's R&D team achieved an impressive overclock on a 64GB (4x16GB) kit to frequencies of DDR4-3200MHz at ultra-low timings of CL14-14-14-34. See below for a validation screenshot for the kit on the ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero motherboard and the AMD Ryzen™ 7 1700 processor:"
> _
> Is G.Skill saying that *F4-3200C14Q-64GTZSW* will run when AMD releases AGESA 1.0.0.6 in an official version for the C6H.... So when bios 1401 becomes an official release it will support the 64GB of F4-3200C14Q-64GTZSW memory with a D.O.C.P. setting or give us the settings to have it work?
> 
> I hand it working for a few hours with D.O.C.P. Standard for a few hours today the only setting I added were ProcODT_SM (68.8), Cmd2T (2T) with Gear Down (Disabled). It worked I booted it warm and cold and it kept working with intermittent Prime95 tests. The all of a sudden after rebooting for a fan modification it would fail immediately when Prime95 was run. I hand the setting saved exactly as they were when it was working but they no longer worked.
> 
> I guess I have two questions here:
> 1) Will F4-3200C14Q-64GTZSW work with no problems after the official release of AGESA 1.0.0.6 on the C6H?
> 2) Any Idea whey the 3200Mhz run failed (all the setting were auto except for the ones sited above)?
Click to expand...

This was a March announcement, and we know the future for the following two months. I don't believe a 4 x 16 Flair X quad has been released. I'm not good at predicting the actual future.

Note that "TZ" in G.Skill nomenclature refers to TridentZ. Flare X has a different nomenclature (FX).

It is possible that 1.0.0.6 is not yet ready for prime time (as many here suspect), and this may lead to a yet higher numbered release candidate, or perhaps another AGESA version altogether. In either case, the result embedded in a BIOS would seem from what I've seen to end up designated something other than 1401.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightCores*
> 
> Is G.Skill saying that *F4-3200C14Q-64GTZSW* will run when AMD releases AGESA 1.0.0.6 in an official version for the C6H.... So when bios 1401 becomes an official release it will support the 64GB of F4-3200C14Q-64GTZSW memory with a D.O.C.P. setting or give us the settings to have it work?


That press release is from March and the example they are showing has a bus speed of 120Mhz. They promised it would be at retail within weeks. Not sure if that Flare-X RAM will ever be released, since GSkill seems to have lost interest in Ryzen.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> What is a good memory temp? HWinfo is reporting high 40's to mid 50's C depending on load and ambient. Is that good for ddr4 at 1.41v?


After 3 hours of HCI memtest I am at 38'C, After 2 hours of Aida stress test on system memory I am at 37'C, After 3 hours of gaming i am at 32'C

Before the airflow change I was was in the mid 50's under full load.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightCores*
> 
> _FROM THE G.SKILL SITE
> https://www.gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-announces-flare-x-series-and-fortis-series-ddr4-memory-for-amd-ryzen
> 
> "AMD-Tuned DDR4-3200MHz CL14 64GB(4x16GB)
> 
> Not needing to sacrifice frequency for capacity, G.SKILL's R&D team achieved an impressive overclock on a 64GB (4x16GB) kit to frequencies of DDR4-3200MHz at ultra-low timings of CL14-14-14-34. See below for a validation screenshot for the kit on the ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero motherboard and the AMD Ryzen™ 7 1700 processor:"
> _
> Is G.Skill saying that *F4-3200C14Q-64GTZSW* will run when AMD releases AGESA 1.0.0.6 in an official version for the C6H.... So when bios 1401 becomes an official release it will support the 64GB of F4-3200C14Q-64GTZSW memory with a D.O.C.P. setting or give us the settings to have it work?
> 
> I hand it working for a few hours with D.O.C.P. Standard for a few hours today the only setting I added were ProcODT_SM (68.8), Cmd2T (2T) with Gear Down (Disabled). It worked I booted it warm and cold and it kept working with intermittent Prime95 tests. The all of a sudden after rebooting for a fan modification it would fail immediately when Prime95 was run. I hand the setting saved exactly as they were when it was working but they no longer worked.
> 
> I guess I have two questions here:
> 1) Will F4-3200C14Q-64GTZSW work with no problems after the official release of AGESA 1.0.0.6 on the C6H?
> 2) Any Idea whey the 3200Mhz run failed (all the setting were auto except for the ones sited above)?


I can no longer stabilize my 2x16GB B-die kit at 3200MHz either on 1401 bios








9943 and earlier (with older PMU) work fine.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> I can no longer stabilize my 2x16GB B-die kit at 3200MHz either on 1401 bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9943 and earlier (with older PMU) work fine.


You are also running the G.Skill 3600 C15 dimms right?

Did you ever get them stable @3600? What timing are you using for 3600?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> You are also running the G.Skill 3600 C15 dimms right?
> 
> Did you ever get them stable @3600? What timing are you using for 3600?


Sure, on 1401 I can stabilize them at 3600MHz but the performance is worse than at < 3066MHz.
The new PMU used in 1401 bios is no longer able to handle tight tRDRDSC, tRDRDSCL / tWRWRSCL or 1T command mode with GearDownMode disabled at high speeds (>= 3466MHz). With older PMUs it handled them just fine, however I wasn't able to stabilize 3600MHz in dual channel due to signaling issues (CAD options weren't available).

For example at 3466MHz setting just tRDRDSC from 1 to 5 CLKs will result in lower performance in HITMAN than 2933MHz with tRDRDSC at 1 CLK.

This is by no means ASUS's fault, it's just the characteristics of the new PMU firmware.


----------



## kazama

This is why my timmings and oc become unstable with 1401, now on 9943 all working fine again, only the mem training fail some times (happen on 1401 too)


----------



## Yviena

Is it not possible for Asus to use older PMU firmware in newer bioses or is this a AMD AGESA thing?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yviena*
> 
> Is it not possible for Asus to use older PMU firmware in newer bioses or is this a AMD AGESA thing?


That depends.
If the older PMU firmware is compatible with the AGESA "core" version used, then it is possible to create a hybrid version.
However since AGESA has received new features / adjustments in every new release version, it might well be that the older firmware is no longer compatible (at least fully) with the new "core". Ideally the changes will be made to the PMU firmware itself (if deemed necessary).


----------



## Silent Scone

Just reading that alone makes me think potential fiasco lol


----------



## CentroX

Got my Asus CH6 bios 1401 to perfectly stable at 3600mhz. No sweat.


----------



## Martin778

I'm still having issues with first PCIE slot with my 780Ti running at x8. It is set to GEN3 in the BIOS however.
I've already tried disabling the USB3.1 Asmedia controller.

Could it be due to NVMe drive in the M2 slot?


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> 
> 
> Got my Asus CH6 bios 1401 to perfectly stable at 3600mhz. No sweat.


OMG wow.

2x8gb Samsung Bdie?

My RAM has that exact timing set an we have the same board.

Wow. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## CentroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> OMG wow.
> 
> 2x8gb Samsung Bdie?
> 
> My RAM has that exact timing set an we have the same board.
> 
> Wow. Fingers crossed!!!


yes. G Skill Ripjaws V @ 3600 mhz.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> yes. G Skill Ripjaws V @ 3600 mhz.


Is your tRDRDSC at 1 CLK and xSCL values at 2 CLK?
If not, it is useless


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> OMG wow.
> 
> 2x8gb Samsung Bdie?
> 
> My RAM has that exact timing set an we have the same board.
> 
> Wow. Fingers crossed!!!


Do take note what







The Stilt







has posted, ≥3466MHz UEFI 1401 will perform worse than <3066MHz if you can't stabilse tight timings setup. So members may wanna do benchmarks, etc to see what is "optimal" .

@finalheaven

My usual 3333MHz tweaked profile with 53.3Ohms which I set last night when ambient temps at start were ~32°C (10pm) passed 13hrs HCI. At midnight temps were ~27°C, so I pretty much knew it was not gonna fail. This morning at manual stop of testing it was ~23°C, pointless to carry on testing. I will wait to see what room temps are at midday/late afternoon and perhaps retest profile.



Now testing same profile with BCLK bump to 102MHz to have 3400MHz. I gave only a small bump in VDIMM, 1.385V vs 1.375V. It maybe unnecessary but wanna test this setup a bit quickly. Room ambient is now ~25°C. Will let you know how it goes







.

Any viewers note the swing of BCLK in above screenie. This was not a real swing IMO. As this CPU can not do 3.9GHz stably with +175mV offset, nor have I had ~3480MHz stable at C14 1T tight timings stable with 1.375V DDR and 1.05V SOC in the past. So as stated by Elmor/Mumak the reads of BCLK swing in SW are just down to how there is no hardware support for BCLK read back accurately.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Do take note what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stilt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has posted, ≥3466MHz UEFI 1401 will perform worse than <3066MHz if you can't stabilse tight timings setup. So members may wanna do benchmarks, etc to see what is "optimal" .


The "Auto" timings at 3466MHz on 1401 bios are still fine, as long as xSCL timings get set properly (2 CLK).
At 3600MHz however tRDRDSC gets automatically set to 5 CLKs instead of 1 CLK, and that kills the performance completely.


----------



## Decoman

I vaguely recall Stilt (or whatever is the correct user name) having a set of preferred 'Ryzen Timing Checker' values for 3200MHz ram speed and over, but can somebody please repost, or reference that image.

Trying to use the gallery to find this is so tedious that I will instead rather ask if anyone remember this reference. I thought I had a screenshot of the settings, but I think I accidentally deleted it again.


----------



## nexxusty

Seems 3466mhz is better anyway reading above.....

What program works with Ryzen to check xSCL timing?

Or is this just another word for 1T/2T because mine is set at 2T.


----------



## CentroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The "Auto" timings at 3466MHz on 1401 bios are still fine, as long as xSCL timings get set properly (2 CLK).
> At 3600MHz however tRDRDSC gets automatically set to 5 CLKs instead of 1 CLK, and that kills the performance completely.


I must be dumb. I didnt find tRDRDSC setting in the bios :/

can you point me to it.


----------



## CentroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Damn.... mine wont do 3600mhz...... 3466mhz works fine though.
> 
> Anything you did in the BIOS I should know about?


I dunno. Post your settings and I check mine.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The "Auto" timings at 3466MHz on 1401 bios are still fine, as long as xSCL timings get set properly (2 CLK).
> At 3600MHz however tRDRDSC gets automatically set to 5 CLKs instead of 1 CLK, and that kills the performance completely.


I've gone full manual timings







. Your 3466MHz timings with tRAS 34, tRC 60, tFAW 39 and tRFC 373







. IIRC ~300% HCI pass and letting it run.

tRC_Page_SM have you noted even when set to [0] from [Auto], after a save / reboot will revert to [Auto]? read back in UEFI/RTC shows 0 any how, seen this on UEFI 9943 and 1401.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> I vaguely recall Stilt (or whatever is the correct user name) having a set of preferred 'Ryzen Timing Checker' for 3200MHz and over, but can somebody please repost, or reference that image.
> 
> Trying to use the gallery to find this is so tedious that I will instead rather ask if anyone remember this reference. I thought I had a screenshot of the settings, but I think I accidentally deleted it again.


RTC there is link in OP of the Ryzen thread in my signature







.

Check section RAM Info and you will find The Stilt's DDR4 timings he used for 3466MHz







.

I will add links to his newer posts today, showing his new data on RAM MHz scaling and LL benefit plus his 3200MHz LL setup. So do recheck OP of that thread if you don't find info you after by searching this thread.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> I dunno. Post your settings and I check mine.


3466mhz seems like the better option according to The Stilt. The dude knows RAM. Heh.

Just need to know exactly where xSCL timings are. Hehe.

Or a program that can check them.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> The dude knows RAM.


The dude knows plenty more than RAM







, I'd say _the_ AMD oracle in this "Matrix"







.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> I dunno. Post your settings and I check mine.


Haha, I know bro. I was just commenting on this one area of the man's expertise.










I'm just hyped to have a pretty much maxed out Ryzen @ 4ghz & 3466mHz RAM. Love these CPU's and obviously my CH6. Just set it up hours ago.


----------



## CentroX

How is your benchmark scores stacking up?

single = 468
multi 5059


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> 
> 
> How is your benchmark scores stacking up?
> 
> single = 468
> multi 5059


LOL

So close to yours.

You have 50mhz on me though.

single = 459
multi = 4983

Scaling very well it seems.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Haha, I know bro. I was just commenting on this one area of the man's expertise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just hyped to have a pretty much maxed out Ryzen @ 4ghz & 3466mHz RAM. Love these CPU's and obviously my CH6. Just set it up hours ago.


Sweet







.


----------



## CentroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> LOL
> 
> So close to yours.
> 
> You have 50mhz on me though.
> 
> single = 459
> multi = 4983
> 
> Scaling very well it seems.


mmm loving the ryzen cpu and platform


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> mmm loving the ryzen cpu and platform


Till you finish the stability parcours you love changes to convinience


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Those who are able to train the memory at high speeds (>=3466MHz), but are unable to stabilize it due to signaling issues, I suggest that you try decreasing the _"Command & Address"_ related drive currents (increasing the resistance).
> 
> AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > DDR4 Common Options > CAD Bus Configuration > CAD Bus Drive Strength User Controls:
> 
> Clock Drive Strength = 30.0Ohm
> Address / Command Drive Strength = 30.0Ohm
> CS / ODT Drive Strength = 30.0Ohm
> CKE Drive Strength = 30.0Ohm
> 
> 24.0Ohm is the default value for all of them, at >=2666MHz MEMCLK (regardless of the DRAM configuration).
> 
> These values are not very sensitive so anything up to 60Ohms should allow you to train the memory.
> 
> At default settings (24.0Ohms) anything above 3466MHz was unstable due to signaling issues (only B2 DIMM slot was able to run 3600MHz stable).


Clock Drive Strength this would be DRAM Drive Strength?

And below group would be Data Drive Strength?

Address / Command Drive Strength
CS / ODT Drive Strength
CKE Drive Strength



Spoiler: Now I found this info in a very old post on XS, is it relevant?



Quote:


> There are two drive strengths... what are typically called DRAM Drive Strength (or sometimes simply Drive Strength ) and Data Drive Strength.
> 
> They control the drive strength of two seperate groups of signals to/from the memory.
> 
> Drive strength itself has nothing to do per say with the actual voltage levels of the signals. What it controls is the slew rate of the signals - i.e. how much current is available to drive the signals from one state to the other (high-to-low or low-to-high).
> 
> Too weak of a drive strength limits your max OC because it takes longer for the signals to transition (change) from one state to another.
> 
> Too strong of a drive strength can cause ringing and signal reflections, which means it will take longer before the signals stabilize after a transition, which again limits your max OC.






Next question saw in this link.
Quote:


> On-die termination (ODT) has an additional RTT_PARK "parked" value, adding to RTT_NOM and RTT_WR values


Any advice on setting those (except ODT as covered before) or [Auto] is AOK?


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> Till you finish the stability parcours you love changes to convinience


I'm late to the game but I've had no issues with my R7 1700.

4ghz @ 1.388v and RAM at 3466mhz now. Custom loop keeps it at 56c loaded. 69c AVX/Prime 95 Small FFT

It's really stable too. No issues at all, been gaming for 4 hours straight.

HCI might be a different story but I doubt it. I keep my RAM at 27-29c at all times. 33c max while stress testing.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Any advice on setting those (except ODT as covered before) or [Auto] is AOK?


Yesterday I noticed I was able to boot at 3200 instead of 3066 on my 2x16GB B-Die when setting rtt_nom = auto, rtt_wr = RZQ/3, and rtt_park = disabled, while maintaining the same ProcODT = 68.6. Wasn't stable thought (burst errors - it seems - with 8x wrong values in direct order with HCI memtest), including sometimes hanging on boot with code 19, but interesting nonetheless. I'm not sure what to make of it yet.


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers







.

I've been mulling over what happened yesterday in this post. This to me is seeming like 60ohms at high ambient temps was incorrect to use. Basically too high a value, causing signalling issues, fine in lower temps from previous testing. Then as you can see CAD bus too high flipped out the system, fitting in with the XS post.

I think I'm gonna stick to ProcODT 53.3Ohms for a while now, as I did before tweaking RAM timings. I thought I was doing the right thing with a higher value, but clearly ProcODT needs to be set up just as "we" may need for our particular setup. And was stated by our esteemed members sharing info on value







.

The values you highlight I will get my googlefu on for







. I have not played with them, yet







. Also gonna look at the other options in CAD Bus Configuration for info on web. I can't at the moment as testing 3400MHz C14 1T with subtimings tweaked in HCI.

Have you had any luck on tweaking 3066MHz for timings, etc? cheers








.


----------



## CentroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> Till you finish the stability parcours you love changes to convinience


havent had any problems.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Have you had any luck on tweaking 3066MHz for timings, etc? cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yes, I think this is pretty well.


----------



## gupsterg

Nice







.

1st attempt failed on ~3400MHz @ ~50min in.



CAD Bus tweak done, so far doing OK on 2nd attempt at ~3400MHz







, currently room ambient ~25°C.



3.8_3400_C14ST_setting.txt 19k .txt file


i) Clock Drive Strength = 30.0Ohm
Address / Command Drive Strength = 30.0Ohm
CS / ODT Drive Strength = 30.0Ohm
CKE Drive Strength = 30.0Ohm
ii) BankGroupSwap: [Disabled]
iii) BankGroupSwapAlt: [Disabled]
iv) Global C-State Control: [Enabled] and PState 0 OC 3.725GHz with the BCLK Tweak = ~3.8GHz
v) CLDO_VDDP Tweak

I expect a boost above 3333MHz using same setup, below is AIDA64 for 3333Mhz.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> _I can no longer stabilize_ my 2x16GB B-die kit at 3200MHz either on 1401 bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9943 and earlier (with older PMU) work fine.


I just woke up to 35 new posts, and this is by far the most epistemologically concerning. Unless we believe in magic instead of cause and effect, when a guru announces a performance capability change without any cause one must wonder what the cause might be that is left unstated. Is it unknown or AMD NDA controlled? Are we at risk of deteriorating components? Does Ryzen accrete incorrect training and cannot untrain? Did @The Stilt's table full of parts get an EMP blast? Concerned OCers want to know.


----------



## gupsterg

Cause is PMU FW in UEFI 1401 :-

Phy (DRAM) micro-controller unit. = PMU

aka IMC as commonly referred to.

Then this post pretty much outlines where we can be with UEFI 1401. I'm just aiming for 3400MHz for today. Then gonna do some benchmarks to compare the ones on UEFI 9943, to see if 3333MHz / 3400MHz is AOK on performance







.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I just woke up to 35 new posts, and this is by far the most epistemologically concerning. Unless we believe in magic instead of cause and effect, when a guru announces a performance capability change without any cause one must wonder what the cause might be that is left unstated. Is it unknown or AMD NDA controlled? Are we at risk of deteriorating components? Does Ryzen accrete incorrect training and cannot untrain? *Did @The Stilt's table full of parts get an EMP blast?* Concerned OCers want to know.


I LOLed. But at the same time I agree! Stuff like that makes me wonder if we're all just wasting our time beta testing for Asus, while they have no idea (or simply cannot) fix the issues with this platform and higher speed RAM. We just don't know. I think I'm just going to stop trying to figure this out and wait for better BIOSes.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cause is PMU FW in UEFI 1401 :-
> 
> Phy (DRAM) micro-controller unit. = PMU
> 
> aka IMC as commonly referred to.
> 
> Then this post pretty much outlines where we can be with UEFI 1401. I'm just aiming for 3400MHz for today. Then gonna do some benchmarks to compare the ones on UEFI 9943, to see if 3333MHz / 3400MHz is AOK on performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I see. It is an English phrasing issue. We already knew the content of the reference. When I read "no longer" I thought he meant whatever had worked on 1401 no longer does so.


----------



## Kildar

I can now do 3333 on my 3200 sticks, but can't get my 1700 stable at 3800 anymore on 1401 no matter what I do.
3750 is the best she'll do now...


----------



## ItsMB

Hi one stupid question. If i disable senseimskew ill fix the missreading temperatures, ive about 14 tdie, but, does the boost, pstates and xfr will work as same or not. Since i boot from 3200, still making changes dont pass stability tests, the cpu on stock is always on boost 3.7 ghz, and most of time showing 1.55 volts, LOL. Didnt touch any cpu setting or any other LLC, is still on auto., my suposed Vcore on bios is set on auto at 1.482 V. Shoul i disable senseimskew, and low the vcore i dont like this voltage, is to high than recomended, and its on stock. MAybe this system is detecting good cooling and is making unfair voltage control. One option is fix vcore and push frecuency little higher to disable pstates and amd cpu control?
Ty

Edit bios 1401


----------



## Timur Born

Sense Skew affect Tctl readings, not voltages.


----------



## matc

What are the maximum temps we want our ddr4 to not go above? My trident z 16gb 3200cl14 hovers around 40-42 after a long gaming session?


----------



## Mandarb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matc*
> 
> What are the maximum temps we want our ddr4 to not go above? My trident z 16gb 3200cl14 hovers around 40-42 after a long gaming session?


That's absolutely fine. I don't know what temps it really shouldn't go above, but I'd say sub 80°C is good.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> havent had any problems.


you should establish stability of the OC with at least HCi memtest or GSAT, and x264 or something. A bad core OC basically just crashes, a bad ram OC, while "appearing problem free" can corrupt an OS install without any warning signs, and it seems this is even more the case with Ryzen.


----------



## baskura

Have you guys tried not using ProcODT at all?

I was using ProcODT 60 Ohms, but then had some instability with high ambient temperatures with the latest beta bios (1401).

Basically re-did my overclock and on bios 1401 I don't need to touch ProcODT, just leave it on default for 3200MHz 14-14-14-14-34.

Granted it's only 3200MHz, but before I needed ProcODT 60 Ohms or I'd get cold boot issues.


----------



## Decoman

When I set DRAM voltage to precisely 1.4 in bios how come the ram voltage doesn't seem to change, neither in bios nor with HWinfo64?

Maybe I did something wrong somewhere else?'

I expected the ram to run at 1.4 volt at a fixed voltage.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> 
> 
> Got my Asus CH6 bios 1401 to perfectly stable at 3600mhz. No sweat.


Post some HCI memtest results?


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> 
> 
> How is your benchmark scores stacking up?
> 
> single = 468
> multi 5059


https://valid.x86.fr/q3ffti

471, 5149


----------



## CentroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/q3ffti
> 
> 471, 5149


Nice score. 4266mhz memory?


----------



## Gadfly

So you have no idea if it is stable or not? I don't think you understand how hard it is to get 3600 memory stable on this platform, even with the TERRIBLE stock sub-timings, it requires a lot of voltage and tweaking of obscure settings.

Want to see how bad it is with stock timings? Download Aida64 trial, and run the Memory and Cache benchmark and post your results, I bet they are slower than 3200 on stock timings.

Anyway....

Booting and Gaming is not a stability test. You could be streaming CPU and memory errors and never know it. I can game for days and days @ 4.225ghz and 3666 memory and then out of no where get a random code 8 while sitting at the desktop; because it is unstable.

So if you are going to announce that something is "stable", and share your settings for others to learn from, then could you please at least make sure that it is really "stable" before you do so?

So start with this, for the most very basic of stability testing:

CPU testing:

- Run Aida64 stress test for at least 2 hours with CPU, Cache and Floating point enabled.
- Run Prime95 Large TFT for at least 1 hour, then small TFT for 1 hour

If you can pass that, then you can move on to memory

Download HCI memtest. Then close all programs that you can leaving just Windows. Look at how much free memory you have, subtract 512mb, divide the rest by 16 (for an R7),. open 16 instances of memtest, and enter the number you got, and start all 16 instances and let it run until you get to 1000% memory coverage. If you get ANY errors at all, your memory is unstable. Slow it down / and or loosen the timings.

Put it all on a screen shot some benchmark results, stability tests, list out your settings in detail, and please be sure to include the memory benchmark and your full timings (Search @The Stilt post history in this thread and find his Ryzen timing checker).


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> Nice score. 4266mhz memory?


Well the sticks are rated for 4266, but obviously they won't run at 4266 on a Ryzen CPU.


----------



## Steelraven

@elmor

Will we get an update in the first post for BIOS versions? Since the latest there is 1201 and I'm starting to loose overview.
Also any new ideas when ASUS will pull out a final AGESA1006 BIOS?

Another thing:

I'm currently running my rig with:

- BIOS 0083
- 1700X @ 3.85GHz via CBS P0-State overclocking
- +0.018V VCore in off-set mode
- D.O.C.P Standard at DRAM (3200 @ 14-14-14-35 @ 1.35V)
- DRAM Boot Voltage 1.35V

Nothing else changed. SoC is on 1.13V seing HWInfo, PLL 1.8.

Well, I can run Prime Large FFT and Blend like 2 hours and everything is fine.
Playing games 6 hours, everything fine.

But I'm using a theorycraft tool for World of Warcraft characters called "SimCraft" (http://simulationcraft.org).
This thing is like Prime95 I think.
Anway, when I run a 50k Iterations Simulation with all 16 Cores, my system gets into a black screen (but still running) after 15 sec or something.
Reducing to 10 cores is fine.
But all cores -> crash. Nothing to see in the windows log or anything.

Any ideas?


----------



## Plissken

How do I disable "BankGroupSwap" ? What's the voice called in the UEFI? (or where is it)


----------



## CentroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Well the sticks are rated for 4266, but obviously they won't run at 4266 on a Ryzen CPU.


For now.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> For now.


Ever.

The ryzen Imc is very limited and I think 3466 is about the max it will go witb any stability / performance.

Run HCI memtest on your 3600 settings, I bet dollars to donuts you get memory errors.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Ever.
> 
> The ryzen Imc is very limited and I think 3466 is about the max it will go witb any stability / performance.
> 
> Run HCI memtest on your 3600 settings, I bet dollars to donuts you get memory errors.


lol - it's just faster to know that using GSAT.. even BASH (linux in windows). HCi is great with 16GB or less. Any more and the time it takes becomes geologic.


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> @elmor
> Will we get an update in the first post for BIOS versions? Since the latest there is 1201 and I'm starting to loose overview.
> Also any new ideas when ASUS will pull out a final AGESA1006 BIOS?


Follow the link from @gupsterg: Ryzen Essential Info with link to owners info DB

Latest BIOS 1401 in post #19343.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> Another thing:
> 
> I'm currently running my rig with:
> 
> - BIOS 0083
> - 1700X @ 3.85GHz via CBS P0-State overclocking
> - +0.018V VCore in off-set mode
> - D.O.C.P Standard at DRAM (3200 @ 14-14-14-35 @ 1.35V)
> - DRAM Boot Voltage 1.35V
> 
> Nothing else changed. SoC is on 1.13V seing HWInfo, PLL 1.8.
> 
> Well, I can run Prime Large FFT and Blend like 2 hours and everything is fine.
> Playing games 6 hours, everything fine.
> 
> But I'm using a theorycraft tool for World of Warcraft characters called "SimCraft" (http://simulationcraft.org).
> This thing is like Prime95 I think.
> Anway, when I run a 50k Iterations Simulation with all 16 Cores, my system gets into a black screen (but still running) after 15 sec or something.
> Reducing to 10 cores is fine.
> But all cores -> crash. Nothing to see in the windows log or anything.
> 
> Any ideas?


Welcome in the club of searching for the reason. Start with http://www.overclock.net/t/1628504/ryzen-7-overclocking-guide and increase the values careful. Start without "OC" to see if your gerneral setup is ok first.


----------



## Plissken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plissken*
> 
> How do I disable "BankGroupSwap" ? What's the voice called in the UEFI? (or where is it)


Anyone?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I LOLed. But at the same time I agree! Stuff like that makes me wonder if we're all just wasting our time beta testing for Asus, while they have no idea (or simply cannot) fix the issues with this platform and higher speed RAM. We just don't know. I think I'm just going to stop trying to figure this out and wait for better BIOSes.


ASUS builds the bios around the "blocks" supplied by AMD.
No ODM can change the behavior of the memory controller at this level (or much else for that matter), even if they wanted to. The same issue will affect all motherboards using the same AGESA build (with the same PMU FW in it), regardless of the manufacturer.


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plissken*
> 
> Anyone?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/20130#post_26168868


----------



## Kildar

Search is your friend....


----------



## Plissken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/20130#post_26168868


Still couldn't find it. Has it a short name (abbreviation) or something? I've checked into every damn UEFI page ram-related.


----------



## Pandemixx

Just curious, has anyone else been able to hit 3600 with 14-14-14-34 on 2x8 Samsung B-die with any amount of stability? Basically all i did was boot up the xmp profile for the 3200 CAS 14 GTZ , change the strap to 3600, enable geardown, and up the voltage to 1.45v and the SOC to 1.15v LLC 3. I've been running it the last few days on 1401 without issue, other than 1 cold boot issue, had to bump up BOOT voltage to 1.5v. Without geardown workers in prime95 die in about 5 seconds, with geardown I can run it for hours doing a custom torture test using 13GB of memory without issue. I also spammed a dozen cinebench runs in a row and am hitting about 1750ish score wise. Is there a better stress test I should be using?

On a side note, is it my imagination or does it seem every bios update requires more voltage to keep the CPU stable? 1001, I had my CPU running stable at 4Ghz, even 4.05 at 1.37V LLC 3, 1201 it was 4GHz at 1.39v, 1401 I can't even hit 4Ghz with 1.4v with any amount of stability. Currently max stable is 3.94 Ghz at 1.36v. I switch bclk to 100.2, this seems to help with the base clock jumping up and down all the time, doesn't cure it, but it seems to level it out a bit, not sure why.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plissken*
> 
> How do I disable "BankGroupSwap" ? What's the voice called in the UEFI? (or where is it)
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Plissken*
> 
> Still couldn't find it. Has it a short name (abbreviation) or something? I've checked into every damn UEFI page ram-related.
Click to expand...

Advanced Page > AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > DDR Memory Mapping


----------



## Plissken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Advanced Page > AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > DDR Memory Mapping


Thanks!


----------



## The Stilt

Too slow.


----------



## Timur Born

There is a bug in 1401: When you navigate back from Advanced Page > AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > DDR Memory Mapping you land at AMD CBS, not at UMC Common Options. This can get confusing.

Closing in to 500% HCI on 1401, using P-state CPU OC at 3.9 GHz:


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Too slow.


If one meditiates on that long enough, one may achieve wry-Zen enlightenment.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> There is a bug in 1401: When you navigate back from Advanced Page > AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > DDR Memory Mapping you land at AMD CBS, not at UMC Common Options. This can get confusing.
> 
> Closing in to 500% HCI on 1401, using P-state CPU OC at 3.9 GHz:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice







.

I struggled with ~3400/3466MHz at C14 1T on 1401 for stability. 3200MHz/3333MHz seems max on that for me at C14 1T. Trying now on 9943 as that was the one I had ~3500MHz stable in both CPUs but C16 2T







.

Yeah noted that bug, been busy with getting my HCI memtest platinum tester t-shirt to report







.


----------



## poisson21

I'm pretty happy with my settings, i just finish 1 hour GSAT error free, (i'll launch a longer test this night) even with my tight timming.

Testing 64 Gb is a just a big hassle. (if anyone know a fast method ?)



I'll add my bios setting later ^^

setting.txt 19k .txt file


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Is your tRDRDSC at 1 CLK and xSCL values at 2 CLK?
> If not, it is useless


How important is the xSCL values being at 2? I am running 3466 with primary timings at 14-14-14-14-34-1T w/ 32gb. However, it seems unstable with xSCL being at 2 without raising voltages dramatically.

For instance would running at 3200 with primary timings of 14-14-14-14-34-1T be faster if xSCL is at 2?


----------



## The Stilt

Few more timing sets.

HQ B-die - 3200MHz "Safe" 1.350V



UHQ B-die - 3200MHz "Fast" 1.350V



HQ B-die - 3333MHz "Safe" 1.350V



UHQ B-die - 3333MHz "Fast" 1.350V



HQ = e.g. 3000C14, 3200C15, 3600C16, 3600C17 rated B-die kits
UHQ = e.g. 3200C14, 3600C15 rated B-die kits

These timings are stable on my 3600C15 kit with < 1.350V voltage (1.340V bios setting).
In 3200MHz "Fast" example, tCL 13 would be otherwise doable (this kit is rated 13.333 CLK tCL-tRCD-tRP timings at 3200MHz) however AGESA issue affecting tCWL prevents using it at the moment.

For the best real world performance disable both BankGroupSwap and BankGroupSwapAlternative options, when using 1 DPC SR modules.


----------



## ItsMB

A fail in one window hci with this setup, maybe i need help to find the problem. After 3 hci fails i find a setup that can run 200 percent, first 20, second 45. Im near the stability i guess, but i need to see what is failing. This tests are so long for 32gb, 1000 % is needed anyway or with 500 is enough?

Other question about voltages, HWinfo reinstaled, regcleaned ,tried 2 versions, look the voltages shown on all cores page. They never move, restarted and shutdown but never refresh.





If you see any rare tell me. Cpu is on stock and senseiskew disabled, cad values are auto and Procdt in 96. All the rest that is not shwon here is on auto.

f4.3200c14d 32gb


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMB*
> 
> A fail in one window hci with this setup, maybe i need help to find the problem. After 3 hci fails i find a setup that can run 200 percent, first 20, second 45. Im near the stability i guess, but i need to see what is failing. This tests are so long for 32gb, 1000 % is needed anyway or with 500 is enough?
> 
> Other question about voltages, HWinfo reinstaled, regcleaned ,tried 2 versions, look the voltages shown on all cores page. They never move, restarted and shutdown but never refresh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you see any rare tell me. Cpu is on stock and senseiskew disabled, cad values are auto and Procdt in 96. All the rest that is not shwon here is on auto.
> 
> f4.3200c14d 32gb


Will the errors disappear if you set tRDRDSC to 5 (from 1) and tRDRDSCL & tWRWRSCL to 6 (from 2)?


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Few more timing sets.
> 
> HQ B-die - 3200MHz "Safe" 1.350V
> 
> 
> 
> UHQ B-die - 3200MHz "Fast" 1.350V
> 
> 
> 
> HQ B-die - 3333MHz "Safe" 1.350V
> 
> 
> 
> UHQ B-die - 3333MHz "Fast" 1.350V
> 
> 
> 
> HQ = e.g. 3000C14, 3200C15, 3600C16, 3600C17 rated B-die kits
> UHQ = e.g. 3200C14, 3600C15 rated B-die kits
> 
> These timings are stable on my 3600C15 kit with < 1.350V voltage (1.340V bios setting).
> In 3200MHz "Fast" example, tCL 13 would be otherwise doable (this kit is rated 13.333 CLK tCL-tRCD-tRP timings at 3200MHz) however AGESA issue affecting tCWL prevents using it at the moment.
> 
> For the best real world performance disable both BankGroupSwap and BankGroupSwapAlternative options, when using 1 DPC SR modules.


My cl19 4266 modules will run 12-12-12-26 with some tightened subs, have not tried on 3600 cl15 yet, but I did get them running 3466 gear disabled


----------



## Zioa

1000









http://s1195.photobucket.com/user/Zio111/media/1000ram.jpg.html


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> Thanks so much for this useful info, mate!
> Just two days ago I found out that my system with *F4-3200C14D-32GTZ* was *not stable* at *3066MHz*. I had to tune it down to *2933MHz* as The Division would keep crashing to desktop after playing just a couple of minutes over and over again.
> 
> Yesterday evening I was tighting some timings following some people's recommendation over here and today I had a problem when I tried to *cold boot my system* (without plugging the cable off the wall). My system would not boot with first code (I think) *01* and then *1F*. I had to clear the CMOS before setting it up again.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if I should have gone for 16GB of RAM single rank, instead of this challenge of 2x16GB dual rank. I keep on thinking that I got quite unlucky with my Ryzen 1700 memory controller


Does anyone know anything about those boot codes I got yesterday?


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Will the errors disappear if you set tRDRDSC to 5 (from 1) and tRDRDSCL & tWRWRSCL to 6 (from 2)?


First times i set them on auto and they were 6 the other one i dont remind , just used that values cause i read that this helped on perfomance, , i think said by you, and used by others, but, i dont know exactly how that values works so cant analize at all the impact of stability, a little explanation could be thanxfully accepted







I was thinking more on disable the bankswapgroup and try.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMB*
> 
> First times i set them on auto and they were 6 the other one i dont remind , just used that values cause i read that this helped on perfomance, , i think said by you, and used by others, but, i dont know exactly how that values works so cant analize at all the impact of stability, a little explanation could be thanxfully accepted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking more on disable the bankswapgroup and try.


BankGroupSwap should not be disabled on dual rank modules, which you are using.
The tRDRDSC and tRDRDSCL / tWRWRSCL timings have a vast effect of the performance, however the new PMU firmware doesn't handle them too well at high frequencies. You could try with 9943 bios as well.


----------



## CentroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> BankGroupSwap should not be disabled on dual rank modules, which you are using.
> The tRDRDSC and tRDRDSCL / tWRWRSCL timings have a vast effect of the performance, however the new PMU firmware doesn't handle them too well at high frequencies. You could try with 9943 bios as well.[/quote
> where in bios do I set these values? tRDRDSC


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> BankGroupSwap should not be disabled on dual rank modules, which you are using.
> The tRDRDSC and tRDRDSCL / tWRWRSCL timings have a vast effect of the performance, however the new PMU firmware doesn't handle them too well at high frequencies. You could try with 9943 bios as well.


youve reason about banksgroupswap i read disabling it in single rank has a perfomance increase, i read it now on other thread that explain the 1401 changes, so, if i use this setup on 9943 i will run but not on 1401, if i stay with 1401 i should change that values, ok, ill try first on 1401. Ill check tests anyway.

Ty for the info.


----------



## Decoman

I am simply trying out some ram settings already posted by 'The Stilt', and so far it seems to work ok, having tested the ram with memtest for a few hours so far (nearing 500% coverage with no errors). I guess the settings aren't 100% the same, I set the values I could in the bios.

Super Pi 1 mil = 10.428 sec

Crosshair VI Hero w. 1401 bios
Ryzen 1800x cpu
2x8 GB, G.Skill Flare-X ram (3200-14-14-14-14-34)

HWinfo64 show Dram voltage to be around 1.308-1.330V. I tried setting a fixed 1.4 volt, but somehow I don't know how to do that.



Hm. Ram sticks temp:
60 deg C
&
63.8 deg C

..I tried ONCE to write down these ram latency numbers on a piece of paper(or whatever you call them), but then I had to take a screen shot of the 'Ryzen timing checker' and print it out.


----------



## CentroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Ever.
> 
> The ryzen Imc is very limited and I think 3466 is about the max it will go witb any stability / performance.
> 
> Run HCI memtest on your 3600 settings, I bet dollars to donuts you get memory errors.


Ran memtest for 2 hours. 400% coverage, no errors @ 3600


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> Ran memtest for 2 hours. 400% coverage, no errors @ 3600


With tRDRDSC and xSCL values at?


----------



## CentroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> With tRDRDSC and xSCL values at?


i dont know. I am a newbie at this. Where do I change these values?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> BankGroupSwap should not be disabled on dual rank modules, which you are using.
> The tRDRDSC and tRDRDSCL / tWRWRSCL timings have a vast effect of the performance, however the new PMU firmware doesn't handle them too well at high frequencies. You could try with 9943 bios as well.


BankGroupSwap should not be disabled on dual rank and/or if using 4 dimms right?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> i dont know. I am a newbie at this. Where do I change these values?


Under DRAM Timings in bios?
tRDRDSC, tRDRDSCL, tWRWRSCL (with "_SM" suffix).

Unless you have adjusted them manually, the 3600MHz is unfortunately meaningless because it will perform worse than 3066MHz.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> BankGroupSwap should not be disabled on dual rank and/or if using 4 dimms right?


No, only with 1 DPC single rank configuration.


----------



## Gadfly

Jumping on to the @The Stilt's post with some memory settings here are some of mine:

3200 UHQ settings:



3505 1T GD settings for the 4266 rated sticks (or any sticks that will not run 3466 with GD disabled):



3466 UHQ 1T GD Disabled, tightened subs:


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Jumping on to the @The Stilt's post with some memory settings here are some of mine:
> 
> 3200 UHQ settings:
> 
> 
> 
> 3505 1T GD settings for the 4266 rated sticks (or any sticks that will not run 3466 with GD disabled):
> 
> 
> 
> 3466 UHQ 1T GD Disabled, tightened subs:


I'd imagine the voltage is nowhere near <1.35V either


----------



## CentroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Under DRAM Timings in bios?
> tRDRDSC, tRDRDSCL, tWRWRSCL (with "_SM" suffix).
> 
> Unless you have adjusted them manually, the 3600MHz is unfortunately meaningless because it will perform worse than 3066MHz.


Now running 3466 mhz with your values set. How do i know this is faster. What memory benchmark do you recommend?

tRDRDSC= 1 tRDRDSCL= 2 tWRWRSCL = 2


----------



## finalheaven

@The Stilt

Assuming that SCL can only be set at 2 @ 3200 and 3333; is that preferable to 3466 SCL @ 7? With all primary timings being 14-14-14-14-1T across the board. I ask because latency wise CL14 @ 3466 is much faster.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Few more timing sets.
> 
> HQ B-die - 3200MHz "Safe" 1.350V
> 
> 
> 
> UHQ B-die - 3200MHz "Fast" 1.350V
> 
> 
> 
> HQ B-die - 3333MHz "Safe" 1.350V
> 
> 
> 
> UHQ B-die - 3333MHz "Fast" 1.350V
> 
> 
> 
> HQ = e.g. 3000C14, 3200C15, 3600C16, 3600C17 rated B-die kits
> UHQ = e.g. 3200C14, 3600C15 rated B-die kits
> 
> These timings are stable on my 3600C15 kit with < 1.350V voltage (1.340V bios setting).
> In 3200MHz "Fast" example, tCL 13 would be otherwise doable (this kit is rated 13.333 CLK tCL-tRCD-tRP timings at 3200MHz) however AGESA issue affecting tCWL prevents using it at the moment.
> 
> For the best real world performance disable both BankGroupSwap and BankGroupSwapAlternative options, when using 1 DPC SR modules.


+rep and many thanks







.

I redownloaded RTC and it doesn't have the BankGroupSwapAlt box, did I miss the new link for program? cheers







.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> I'd imagine the voltage is nowhere near <1.35V either


1.4 across the board.

Have not even tried 3600 with the cl15 3600 kit. I think 3505 @cl14 and the above timings is as good as it gets right now.

Aida reported 54k r/w, 48k copy, and 66ns latency. Cb15 was 1908 @4150mhz. Skydiver was 51.5k (ish), Not really sure what else to use for a good memory bench.


----------



## gupsterg

My F4-3200C14D-16GTZ must not be UHQ







.

Needed 1.375V to pass 30min test in GSAT for "HQ B-die - 3333MHz "Safe" 1.350V".

I even had post issues @ 1.35V for "UHQ B-die - 3333MHz "Fast" 1.350V"







. Now testing that in GSAT with 1.375V.

Timings seem sweetly smooth in OS use







, like his 3466MHz one's I've used at 3333MHz albeit with a little slackening. I could not use that at 3466MHz with 1.365V or 1.375V







.

So defo not UHQ B Die here







.


----------



## austinmrs

So is the bios on this board stable?

Really really indecise between this and the x370 taichi...

Are the audio driver issues fixed right now on this board?


----------



## CeltPC

There is a new article over at ocaholic titled "AGESA 1.0.0.6 Update tested - DDR4-3200 easy". It does not really make sense to me, as he is showing significant jumps in power consumption with memory frequency increases. I don't understand why the tables he shows are displaying Vcore increases at the same CPU frequency, either.

Anyone have an explanation of what he is showing? It seems wonky to me.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> So is the bios on this board stable?
> 
> Really really indecise between this and the x370 taichi...
> 
> Are the audio driver issues fixed right now on this board?


Your best off talking to @chew* he has multiple boards and experience on air/extreme cooling.

SuperPi, on the C6H as he so eloquently put is "as loose as a $2 stripper". Other things you may wish to do could run better.

This board again as he said is treated like "the second coming of Christ", which it isn't.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> So is the bios on this board stable?
> 
> Really really indecise between this and the x370 taichi...
> 
> Are the audio driver issues fixed right now on this board?


It is stable. I have two c6h and 1 Taichi, The c6h is the better overclocker and has better dram performance. The Taichi is a better board for those that want a no fuse board and don't want to overclock much.

I have not had any audio driver issues in a long time, but then again I am not doing anything other than games, voice, and music over my headphones.

Personally.... if you can wait, I would pick up the second generation rog board here in a few weeks when it comes out and pass on all the first gen boards


----------



## gupsterg

Damn








The Stilt's







3333MHz Fast is sweet







.



Passed 30min GSAT, gonna leave it on an all nighter







and then some other testing tomorrow







.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> It is stable. I have two c6h and 1 Taichi, The c6h is the better overclocker and has better dram performance. The Taichi is a better board for those that want a no fuse board and don't want to overclock much.
> 
> I have not had any audio driver issues in a long time, but then again I am not doing anything other than games, voice, and music over my headphones.
> 
> Personally.... if you can wait, I would pick up the second generation rog board here in a few weeks when it comes out and pass on all the first gen boards


Where can i get info on the 2nd generation boards? What time? Im using my laptop for now.. It the wait is worthed, i guess i can wait.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> If one meditiates on that long enough, one may achieve wry-Zen enlightenment.


i find it funny it is called zen....but the platform promotes the opposite


----------



## Plissken

With this kit F4-3600C16D-16GTZ I can't get the system to be stable at 3466 timings @14, even with 1.45v, only @16 memtest gives no errors. This sucks. Ram is single rank samsung b-die. I'm pretty sure there is a way to be stable at 3466 C14, maybe by relaxing some timings somewhere but I'm no expert so.....


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plissken*
> 
> With this kit F4-3600C16D-16GTZ I can't get the system to be stable at 3466 timings @14, even with 1.45v, only @16 memtest gives no errors. This sucks. Ram is single rank samsung b-die. I'm pretty sure there is a way to be stable at 3466 C14, maybe by relaxing some timings somewhere but I'm no expert so.....


F4-3600C16D-16GTZ

go up to search and put that in you will find all the posts with people with that ram it should shed some light.

i have found with my dinky team extreem sticks settings that worked on the older bios go kaflooey on this BUT with the settings i have now it is perfectly stable if not a 6 second quarter machine









so when you find posts keep an eye on what bios they were using and only gauge results from the one you are on.


----------



## Plissken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> F4-3600C16D-16GTZ
> 
> go up to search and put that in you will find all the posts with people with that ram it should shed some light.
> 
> i have found with my dinky team extreem sticks settings that worked on the older bios go kaflooey on this BUT with the settings i have now it is perfectly stable if not a 6 second quarter machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so when you find posts keep an eye on what bios they were using and only gauge results from the one you are on.


Alright, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Ceadderman

Kay guys, I started out looking for any and all Vengeance references for CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 in this thread, but that's a lot of pages to wade through.

I need info on which Corsair sticks will work with this board and if they can be OC'ed higher than top spec. And which CL will likely work to get through POST.









~Ceadder


----------



## CentroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Kay guys, I started out looking for any and all Vengeance references for CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 in this thread, but that's a lot of pages to wade through.
> 
> I need info on which Corsair sticks will work with this board and if they can be OC'ed higher than top spec. And which CL will likely work to get through POST.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


G skill seems to achieve higher clocks


----------



## Motley01

Hey guys, I've been on BIOS 1001 since near launch. Got my 1700 at 4.0G and mems at 3200. Its been stable no issues.

Any reason to update to 1201? Does the new BIOS allow better oc?


----------



## AmxdPt

Hey, I've been using 1401 since it's launch and I still have cold boot issues...
What really annoys me is that if i enter the bios and leave without changes it will boot 99% of the times (i haven't counted how many times but sometimes it fails too)

F9 QCode wich from my experience comes from memory training.

My Kit is the GSkill *F4-3600C16-16GTZR*

Here is what I have tried:

3200 14 14 14 34 Voltage: 1.35 - 1.4
3333 14 14 14 34 Voltage: 1.375 - 1.4
3466 14 14 14 34 Voltage: 1.38 - 1.4
3466 16 16 16 36 Voltage: 1.375 - 1.4

The remaining subtimmings on Auto...

Tried the boot voltage on Auto, 1.35, 1.375, 1.38 all the way up to 1.42.
Tried the boot voltage equal to the DRAM voltage

I've tried removing the 1800x OC (@3.9ghz) to Auto and the issue is still there.

I'm starting to feel kinda disappointed









Is there anything that I might be missing?

Let me know!


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plissken*
> 
> Alright, thanks for the tip.


If you can swing it, they also make a cl15 version of that kit that is really good


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> Hey, I've been using 1401 since it's launch and I still have cold boot issues...
> What really annoys me is that if i enter the bios and leave without changes it will boot 99% of the times (i haven't counted how many times but sometimes it fails too)
> 
> F9 QCode wich from my experience comes from memory training.
> 
> My Kit is the GSkill *F4-3600C16-16GTZR*
> 
> Here is what I have tried:
> 
> 3200 14 14 14 34 Voltage: 1.35 - 1.4
> 3333 14 14 14 34 Voltage: 1.375 - 1.4
> 3466 14 14 14 34 Voltage: 1.38 - 1.4
> 3466 16 16 16 36 Voltage: 1.375 - 1.4
> 
> The remaining subtimmings on Auto...
> 
> Tried the boot voltage on Auto, 1.35, 1.375, 1.38 all the way up to 1.42.
> Tried the boot voltage equal to the DRAM voltage
> 
> I've tried removing the 1800x OC (@3.9ghz) to Auto and the issue is still there.
> 
> I'm starting to feel kinda disappointed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything that I might be missing?
> 
> Let me know!


Think it is just part of the platform, it does it on all my Ryzen boards for anything other than 2133/2400.


----------



## sierra248

I'm on an asrock Taichi but wanted to ask you guys as this is such a huge discussion.
My 1700 will only OC to [email protected] Volts. It takes 1.43 to even come close to stable at 3.9. So I'm sticking with 3.8, but wanted to know what you think of my timings?

Right now I'm 100% stable at 3725 @ 1.2875 Volts with a 102 BCLK which is 3.8
My memory is at 3333 @ 1.4 Volts and 102 BCLK which is 3400

I can't go to 3433 with these timings but I can run 3433 with the default CAs 14 xmp profile for my Gskill rip jaws 3200 CAs14 memory.
Am I'm pretty much maxed out performance wise or anyone have any suggestions on where I could make some gains.

Thanks guys, learned allot from this thread and special thanks to Chew over on the Taichi forum for the tight timings and help.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Kay guys, I started out looking for any and all Vengeance references for CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 in this thread, but that's a lot of pages to wade through.
> 
> I need info on which Corsair sticks will work with this board and if they can be OC'ed higher than top spec. And which CL will likely work to get through POST.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G skill seems to achieve higher clocks
Click to expand...

Maybe I should be clearer, RGB means nothing to me(gonna replace the heatsinks and run water), I used to like GSkill, but honestly they sort of lost me with their flimsy Sniper series aluminum heatsinks. Since I run Dominator series RAM on my CIVFormula, I'm hoping to stick to tradition here.









~Ceadder


----------



## tarot

ok finally got the gskill flarex 3200 c14 ram.
nuked all ram settings including geardown powerdown etc so all running auto.
threw ram in
chose dcop standard
boom boot straight off no ifs no but.

now with all those auto settings etc it is no faster than my 2933 c15 setup i tweaked at all period...maybe even a little slower so heres the ram readout.
fix it











also did a hci ram test while i was gone on stock settings all passed 440% coverage.
also the ram temps never went over 30 (little worried with the baby heat sinks it has but hey not tweaked yet







)



ok just noticed something weird
metweakit says geardown and bankgroup are disabled but the rtc says enabled...


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> Hey, I've been using 1401 since it's launch and I still have cold boot issues...
> What really annoys me is that if i enter the bios and leave without changes it will boot 99% of the times (i haven't counted how many times but sometimes it fails too)
> 
> F9 QCode wich from my experience comes from memory training.
> 
> My Kit is the GSkill *F4-3600C16-16GTZR*
> 
> Here is what I have tried:
> 
> 3200 14 14 14 34 Voltage: 1.35 - 1.4
> 3333 14 14 14 34 Voltage: 1.375 - 1.4
> 3466 14 14 14 34 Voltage: 1.38 - 1.4
> 3466 16 16 16 36 Voltage: 1.375 - 1.4
> 
> The remaining subtimmings on Auto...
> 
> Tried the boot voltage on Auto, 1.35, 1.375, 1.38 all the way up to 1.42.
> Tried the boot voltage equal to the DRAM voltage
> 
> I've tried removing the 1800x OC (@3.9ghz) to Auto and the issue is still there.
> 
> I'm starting to feel kinda disappointed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything that I might be missing?
> 
> Let me know!


I'm with you...my ryzen 1800x works perfect but i have f9 training error too...5% times...

Why asus and amd doesn't fix this? Is our MB and CPU's defective? Is under garanty? will they change my ryzen for another stteping? umm...

Whe are stupid, because we are a betatesters but spending money...on a beta products







I feel like that.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I redownloaded RTC and it doesn't have the BankGroupSwapAlt box, did I miss the new link for program? cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I haven't updated the public version yet as I'm waiting for information on other, additional stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> 1.4 across the board.


Wow, 3200MHz 12-12-12 at 1.400V would be the best B-Die I've ever seen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> Now running 3466 mhz with your values set. How do i know this is faster. What memory benchmark do you recommend?
> 
> tRDRDSC= 1 tRDRDSCL= 2 tWRWRSCL = 2


If you happen to have HITMAN, the integrated benchmark is an excellent workload to test the bandwidth and the latency on Ryzen. However you must make sure that you're not GPU limited, by using low or lower graphical settings. ROTR and F1 2016 are pretty good too, however they're not even remotely as stable as Hitman is (due their benchmark being dynamically changing).

3DMark Sky Driver Combined Test (CT) will do as well, as long as you do at least three runs and average them.


----------



## matc

Morning.

I have managed to get my system stable (1700) at 3800 1.295v and memory at [email protected] 1t. (gskill cl14 bdie) BUT

I want to try and tighten my secondry timings and when i download ryzen timing checker it says it not possible to run on my system. I am on windows 10 64 bit version, am i downloading a old version or is there a work around for this please?

Thanks.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matc*
> 
> Morning.
> 
> I have managed to get my system stable (1700) at 3800 1.295v and memory at [email protected] 1t. (gskill cl14 bdie) BUT
> 
> I want to try and tighten my secondry timings and when i download ryzen timing checker it says it not possible to run on my system. I am on windows 10 64 bit version, am i downloading a old version or is there a work around for this please?
> 
> Thanks.


Run it with admin rights.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Kay guys, I started out looking for any and all Vengeance references for CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 in this thread, but that's a lot of pages to wade through.
> 
> I need info on which Corsair sticks will work with this board and if they can be OC'ed higher than top spec. And which CL will likely work to get through POST.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Corsair 3200C16 is almost certaily Hynix MFR, so in the very best case you're looking around 3333MHz with 16-16-16 timings. Hynix MFR is a bad choice for Ryzen, since they cannot handle tRDRDSCL & tWRWRSCL timings under 4 CLK. Hynix AFR and Samsung B-die can.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> If you happen to have HITMAN, the integrated benchmark is an excellent workload to test the bandwidth and the latency on Ryzen. However you must make sure that you're not GPU limited, by using low or lower graphical settings. ROTR and F1 2016 are pretty good too, however they're not even remotely as stable as Hitman is (due their benchmark being dynamically changing).
> 
> 3DMark Sky Driver Combined Test (CT) will do as well, as long as you do at least three runs and average them.


Do you know why game benchmarks show differences of memory latency at lower frequencies while dedicated memory latency benchmarks seem to prefer higher frequencies even at looser timings?


----------



## matc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Run it with admin rights.


Thanks, just tried that and it still doesnt work?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matc*
> 
> Thanks, just tried that and it still doesnt work?


What's the actual error message?


----------



## matc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> What's the actual error message?


this app cant run on your pc.

Just to find a version that works with your pc, check with the software publisher.

The reason i want to check secondry timings is at 3800 cpu 3200 14-14-14-14-28 i am getting 1695 cinebench but when setting the ram to 3333 same timings, i am only getting 1625 so its quite a drop!


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matc*
> 
> this app cant run on your pc.
> 
> Just to find a version that works with your pc, check with the software publisher.
> 
> The reason i want to check secondry timings is at 3800 cpu 3200 14-14-14-14-28 i am getting 1695 cinebench but when setting the ram to 3333 same timings, i am only getting 1625 so its quite a drop!


Either your AV is blocking the software from running, or you're actually using a 32-bit version of the OS.


----------



## matc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Either your AV is blocking the software from running, or you're actually using a 32-bit version of the OS.


Thanks. Im 100% im x64 system:-

Operating System: Microsoft Windows 10 Home (x64) Build 15063.413 (RS2)

reported in HWINFO and i am using windows defender, i am have disabled it and it still doesnt load? Strange.


----------



## gupsterg

Odd, I've used RTC on W7 Pro x64 and W10C Pro x64 and all good. IIRC shortcut is not even set as admin, my user account is part of admin group.

You have all the other files in zip extracted?


----------



## matc

Anyway, regardless of whether i can run ryzen timing chcker or not, i just did 4 loads of cinebench and 4 mem checks on aida64 and actually 3333 IS running slightly faster than 3200 but not much in it.

Thanks for your help anyway.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Corsair 3200C16 is almost certaily Hynix MFR, so in the very best case you're looking around 3333MHz with 16-16-16 timings. Hynix MFR is a bad choice for Ryzen, since they cannot handle tRDRDSCL & tWRWRSCL timings under 4 CLK. Hynix AFR and Samsung B-die can.


Yea its Hynix 1R Mdie on my end, another user tested his and it was Samsung Adie dual rank i believe, 2x8gb i believe as well.

Best i can get on mine in BIOS 1107 @3200 is 14-16-16-34 and its 700% stable in HCI, if i use BIOS 1401 i get boot loop errors and it fails HCI well below what 1107 does, usually under 100% ill get either windows blue screen memory crash or errors up the wazoo. Its why im sticking with 1107 for now. Its either that or buy new ram just to change subtimings.

Here Stilt even found it for you.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/20100_20#post_26168418

Thats his, and this is mine.


----------



## Ticas

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Damn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stilt's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3333MHz Fast is sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Passed 30min GSAT, gonna leave it on an all nighter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then some other testing tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


1.How is your multiplier at x15 when ideling ? Mine is fixed at x38 all the time.
2.What voltage did you use forthe memories ?


----------



## Decoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Hey guys, I've been on BIOS 1001 since near launch. Got my 1700 at 4.0G and mems at 3200. Its been stable no issues.
> 
> Any reason to update to 1201? Does the new BIOS allow better oc?


I am no expert, but it sounds like you are well set with whatever you have.









I had cold boot issues (bios resetting on cold boot), so I am using 1401 bios (not official). Looks like there will be another bios update on Asus' webpage, superseding the current official 1201 bios.


----------



## tarot

ok did the timings via stilts uhd 3200 exactly as written










memtweakit


realbench


all bench's are a little better but not huge.

super pi of course just sits at the same level.
and one thing i did notice tweaking the timings adds a good 5 plus degrees to the ram(sort of expected that but not as much as it did....dinky little heat sinks







)

so my results so far with only a tiny tweak session are pretty encouraging i think and i would buy stock in the flare x company









now to see if the ram was in fact holding back my cpu


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ticas*
> 
> 1.How is your multiplier at x15 when ideling ? Mine is fixed at x38 all the time.
> 2.What voltage did you use forthe memories ?


1. I use PState 0 OC in AMD CBS and not multipler on Extreme Tweaker.

2. 1.375V, my sticks can do tight 3200MHz with 1.35V, but 3333MHz they need 1.375V to be solid for lengthy/multi app testing.


----------



## chakku

Heads up to those with dual rank Hynix MFR, set your tRDRDSCL & tWRWRSCL to 4 (As @The Stilt has mentioned MFR doesn't like going below 4 on these) as opposed to the default 6, potential gains to be made:

3066MHz with these timings at 6:





3066MHz with these timings at 4:





Wondering what timings to tackle next, I don't really want to go about loosening timings to try get 3200, think I'll wait for a future BIOS for that. Any ideas?


----------



## dr31k0

Hi everyone.

Need an advice with "double booting issue" (I am on BIOS 1401)

When PC starts to power up, powers back down for about 2 seconds, and then boots up like it should. It does this only when AI overclock tuner set from *default* to *manual* or *auto* settings (when bclk line add's to bios setting and can be changed) and does after turning it on after either the power strip or PSU has been switched off; if I shut down from Windows, wait a bit and then press the power button, it boots up without any problems.

So as i have overclocked [email protected],9 and ram 16Gb to 3200-14-34-1T i always have this double booting when the power strip or PSU has been switched off before i plug the PC
BTW: MemTest 1100% passed, Prime, AIDA stress passed.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> I use 1.39v on 4.1


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> OMG wow.
> 
> 2x8gb Samsung Bdie?
> 
> My RAM has that exact timing set an we have the same board.
> 
> Wow. Fingers crossed!!!


Nothing new here i had 3600 running 2 months ago.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Will we get an update in the first post for BIOS versions? Since the latest there is 1201 and I'm starting to loose overview.
> Also any new ideas when ASUS will pull out a final AGESA1006 BIOS?
> 
> Another thing:
> 
> I'm currently running my rig with:
> 
> - BIOS 0083
> - 1700X @ 3.85GHz via CBS P0-State overclocking
> - +0.018V VCore in off-set mode
> - D.O.C.P Standard at DRAM (3200 @ 14-14-14-35 @ 1.35V)
> - DRAM Boot Voltage 1.35V
> 
> Nothing else changed. SoC is on 1.13V seing HWInfo, PLL 1.8.
> 
> Well, I can run Prime Large FFT and Blend like 2 hours and everything is fine.
> Playing games 6 hours, everything fine.
> 
> But I'm using a theorycraft tool for World of Warcraft characters called "SimCraft" (http://simulationcraft.org).
> This thing is like Prime95 I think.
> Anway, when I run a 50k Iterations Simulation with all 16 Cores, my system gets into a black screen (but still running) after 15 sec or something.
> Reducing to 10 cores is fine.
> But all cores -> crash. Nothing to see in the windows log or anything.
> 
> Any ideas?


You on VN arent You ?? Its normal dont worry. I'M amazed how good wow runs on Ryzen in 3D on my setup !!!


----------



## ItsMB

I got first positive resutls on stability im not going to try more percent is a F4.3200C14D.32GTZ kit, and take to much time to memtest it. Is the first time i pass 200 percent wihout error. I know that anyway, is not optimized.
With tRDRDSC on auto, is 1, give me and error on 20 percent test. With that value at 5 is reaching 600 percent. How much can i tight them to get stable ram on this kit with this PMU?. Tried 2,2,1 and 6,6,1 with diferent tRAS and tRC but, as @The Stilt said, on 1401 is stable 6,6,5, test is now about 650 700 wihout errors. How much is the diference on perfomance if have a vast effect on it? On aprox meassure. If its so big i change to 9943. Are they going to solve the PMU issue in next versions?



ok i read 1/2, i go 9943. Solved


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr31k0*
> 
> Hi everyone.
> 
> Need an advice with "double booting issue" (I am on BIOS 1401)
> 
> When PC starts to power up, powers back down for about 2 seconds, and then boots up like it should. It does this only when AI overclock tuner set from *default* to *manual* or *auto* settings (when bclk line add's to bios setting and can be changed) and does after turning it on after either the power strip or PSU has been switched off; if I shut down from Windows, wait a bit and then press the power button, it boots up without any problems.
> 
> So as i have overclocked [email protected],9 and ram 16Gb to 3200-14-34-1T i always have this double booting when the power strip or PSU has been switched off before i plug the PC
> BTW: MemTest 1100% passed, Prime, AIDA stress passed.


When PSU has power to it and you boot from shutdown, the post process differs from when PSU has no power to it. So the 1x post and shutdown, then 1x post again with clean post is normal. If this concerns you then do not switch off power to PSU, the power usage is not that significant.

When we change certain options in UEFI and save them, the motherboard may require a power down and up, again normal.

The only time I experience "clean" 1x post of mobo is when power has not been switched off to PSU and/or no UEFI changes, which reading your post your system is doing, so all is well







.


----------



## Kriant

Managed to start up my ram @ 3200 15-15-15-34-2t geardown disabled setting with 80 ohm. But system becomes prime unstable.


----------



## buttmen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Kay guys, I started out looking for any and all Vengeance references for CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 in this thread, but that's a lot of pages to wade through.
> 
> I need info on which Corsair sticks will work with this board and if they can be OC'ed higher than top spec. And which CL will likely work to get through POST.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


What version is it 4.31 or 5.39?

I have same kit with ver4.31 in 4x16GB set up. Runs 14-14-14-14-28-T1 and tight secondary timings at 3200MHz


----------



## Timur Born

Higher clocks likely won't work with 1401, so where do I go from here (630% HCI)?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Kay guys, I started out looking for any and all Vengeance references for CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 in this thread, but that's a lot of pages to wade through.
> 
> I need info on which Corsair sticks will work with this board and if they can be OC'ed higher than top spec. And which CL will likely work to get through POST.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair 3200C16 is almost certaily Hynix MFR, so in the very best case you're looking around 3333MHz with 16-16-16 timings. Hynix MFR is a bad choice for Ryzen, since they cannot handle tRDRDSCL & tWRWRSCL timings under 4 CLK. Hynix AFR and Samsung B-die can.
Click to expand...

Okay cool. Which BIOS update should I be looking for when I flash the board? 3333 is certainly above board spec and tbh if I could get higher that would be great, though not expected.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttmen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Kay guys, I started out looking for any and all Vengeance references for CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 in this thread, but that's a lot of pages to wade through.
> 
> I need info on which Corsair sticks will work with this board and if they can be OC'ed higher than top spec. And which CL will likely work to get through POST.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What version is it 4.31 or 5.39?
> 
> I have same kit with ver4.31 in 4x16GB set up. Runs 14-14-14-14-28-T1 and tight secondary timings at 3200MHz
Click to expand...

I got the hit on the CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 kit @Newegg, but it's on a desktop atm. So ihdk which version as I didn't go that in depth looking over their specs.










My plan is to de-sink them and replace the sinks with EK sinks to swap my Dominator block over to the DDR4 since my previous RoG board won't be over clocking the 1600 speed sticks it has now. Irritates me to no end that Corsair isn't releasing anything other than Platinum sticks with their cheesy light bar.









At least the EK sinks are cheap enough that it won't matter.









~Ceadder


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> You on VN arent You ?? Its normal dont worry. I'M amazed how good wow runs on Ryzen in 3D on my setup !!!


What's VN?
And it is normal that SimCraft crashes at all cores?


----------



## dr31k0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> When PSU has power to it and you boot from shutdown, the post process differs from when PSU has no power to it. So the 1x post and shutdown, then 1x post again with clean post is normal. If this concerns you then do not switch off power to PSU, the power usage is not that significant.
> 
> When we change certain options in UEFI and save them, the motherboard may require a power down and up, again normal.
> 
> The only time I experience "clean" 1x post of mobo is when power has not been switched off to PSU and/or no UEFI changes, which reading your post your system is doing, so all is well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


So, I am not an exeption with this power strip off booting? @gupsterg you boot same and i can be calm with that?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr31k0*
> 
> So, I am not an exeption with this power strip off booting?


No you are not an exception







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr31k0*
> 
> @gupsterg you boot same and i can be calm with that?


Yes







, exactly the way I have explained in previous post







.


----------



## psychok9

Hello guys,
do we still waiting the AMD Agesa 1.0.0.6 on this Asus motherboard or I can buy it now without problems?
I still waiting more stable configuration for server lab/gaming use 32GB/3200MHz.


----------



## baskura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr31k0*
> 
> So, I am not an exeption with this power strip off booting? @gupsterg you boot same and i can be calm with that?


Mines also exactly the same.

Power down, don't switch off at wall - push power button > normal boot.

Power down, switch off power at wall - push power button > reboots > then normal boot.

Also reboots once if using the Erp power saving settings in the bios (since this takes power away from the motherboard when switched off).

You're normal!


----------



## DaOptika

Is there any option to turn off USB supply after shutting down?
Erp (s4/s5) does not help...
My USB devices have bright blue LEDs shining through the night


----------



## baskura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaOptika*
> 
> Is there any option to turn off USB supply after shutting down?
> Erp (s4/s5) does not help...
> My USB devices have bright blue LEDs shining through the night


Weird, mine switch off.

Try putting whatever USB devices they are in the top row of USB ports. Those ones run straight through the CPU I believe. My keyboard, mouse etc turn off when the computer is powered down.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baskura*
> 
> Power down, switch off power at wall - push power button > reboots > then normal boot.


My Asus Maximus VII Ranger with i5 4690K does above. And when power is left active it does not do the 1x power down and up. IMO must be some kind of "training" process the boards need to do when full power has been removed.

My Asus P5K Premium it does not matter if power is or isn't active to PSU, every time when it is switched on it will do a post then switch off and on again.

So it not only a Ryzen/C6H thing.


----------



## Bart

My rig does the same "reboot once after hard power off" thing too, even at completely stock settings. You are not alone.


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> I am no expert, but it sounds like you are well set with whatever you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had cold boot issues (bios resetting on cold boot), so I am using 1401 bios (not official). Looks like there will be another bios update on Asus' webpage, superseding the current official 1201 bios.


Ok thanks. Ya I figured if it aint broke, don't fix it. But a higher OC and mem would be nice.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> Hello guys,
> do we still waiting the AMD Agesa 1.0.0.6 on this Asus motherboard or I can buy it now without problems?
> I still waiting more stable configuration for server lab/gaming use 32GB/3200MHz.


If you want outright stability, memory compatibility, and gaming performance then buy an Intel based platform. Ryzen, on any motherboard, is just not there yet. Yes... I am being serious.

If you want to tweak and experiment for hours with countless crashes, reboots, memory training errors, booting problems and inconsistencies from one min to the other (For example, I had to reboot my computer and spent 15 min trying to train and boot the same settings it as been running for days without issue) then Ryzen is the platform for you









Though you will spend more money on an X299 8 core part ($699), it run much higher clocks, has a higher IPC, is stable out of the box, runs faster memory speeds, and supports quad channel DRAM with more PCI-E lanes for x16 x2 for SLi video cards; not to mention if you de-lid the CPU (or pay someone $50 to do it professionally) it will overclock MUCH MUCH higher, with much greater stability than any Ryzen. Initial testing suggests that the X299 8 core with 2400 ram is significantly faster out of the box than a Ryzen 1800x OC'd to 4 ghz and running 3200 dram.

So it comes down to priorities. Tweaking and beta testing a new platform, Ryzen. Performance, better overclocking, better memory support, and stability, Intel x299.

Not bagging on Ryzen too much here, just want to make sure you understand the realities of what you are spending your money on.

For example, this test of a 7820x was able to reach 4ghz and 3200 memory at 1v vcore, and they ran 4.8 on all 8 cores at 1.2, with 3600 memory; and finally 5ghz @ 1.3 with 3600 memory with a a 280mm AIO, without delidding...

https://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/intel_core_i7_7820x_skylake_x_review/3


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I redownloaded RTC and it doesn't have the BankGroupSwapAlt box, did I miss the new link for program? cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> I haven't updated the public version yet as I'm waiting for information on other, additional stuff.
Click to expand...

No problem







, luv'ing the 3333MHz Fast







, thank you for posting







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Higher clocks likely won't work with 1401, so where do I go from here (630% HCI)?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm sticking to 3333MHz Fast for next few days, just to have break from tweaking and do some other stuff on PC over the weekend.

So following on from post 20694 AIDA64 bench, I did overnight HCI Memtest.



On purpose I used SOC 1.0V which I knew would be too low for IBT AVX from past testing but wanted to double check. I load IBT AVX and set custom 13312MB and 2.5min it was Q-Code 8.

IBT_fail_SOC_1.0V.zip 7k .zip file


Then went to usual 1.05V for 3333MHz and had these passes.

IBT AVX Breakfast







.



IBT AVX afternoon







.



IBT AVX early evening







.



Did 3x 3DM FS, which is a tad slower for me on W10C than W7, but here are 3x on W10C at 3333MHz fast, link and 3466MHz C16 loose, link, best of each compared, link.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> If you want outright stability, memory compatibility, and gaming performance then buy an Intel based platform. Ryzen, on any motherboard, is just not there yet. Yes... I am being serious.
> 
> If you want to tweak and experiment for hours with countless crashes, reboots, memory training errors, booting problems and inconsistencies from one min to the other (For example, I had to reboot my computer and spent 15 min trying to train and boot the same settings it as been running for days without issue) then Ryzen is the platform for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though you will spend more money on an X299 8 core part ($699), it run much higher clocks, has a higher IPC, is stable out of the box, runs faster memory speeds, and supports quad channel DRAM with more PCI-E lanes for x16 x2 for SLi video cards; not to mention if you de-lid the CPU (or pay someone $50 to do it professionally) it will overclock MUCH MUCH higher, with much greater stability than any Ryzen. Initial testing suggests that the X299 8 core with 2400 ram is significantly faster out of the box than a Ryzen 1800x OC'd to 4 ghz and running 3200 dram.
> 
> So it comes down to priorities. Tweaking and beta testing a new platform, Ryzen. Performance, better overclocking, better memory support, and stability, Intel x299.
> 
> Not bagging on Ryzen too much here, just want to make sure you understand the realities of what you are spending your money on.
> 
> For example, this test of a 7820x was able to reach 4ghz and 3200 memory at 1v vcore, and they ran 4.8 on all 8 cores at 1.2, with 3600 memory; and finally 5ghz @ 1.3 with 3600 memory with a a 280mm AIO, without delidding...
> 
> https://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/intel_core_i7_7820x_skylake_x_review/3


Yeah this processors are amazing tbh.

A 8 core, all occed to 5.0ghz on a AIO is amazing... Also pretty low voltage to run at 5.0Ghz.

I believe ryzen will get better on like 2/3 months will be pretty polished.

And Ryzen Zen 2/3 gen will be much much better on single core performance and overclock i believe.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Yeah this processors are amazing tbh.
> 
> A 8 core, all occed to 5.0ghz on a AIO is amazing... Also pretty low voltage to run at 5.0Ghz.
> 
> I believe ryzen will get better on like 2/3 months will be pretty polished.
> 
> And Ryzen Zen 2/3 gen will be much much better on single core performance and overclock i believe.


Yep...

It might get a little better with bios revisions, but I am not 100% convinced Ryzen 2 or 3 will be able to catch intel, especially when it is clear how far they are behind the current gen CPU and coffee lake coming out in a few months with 6 core mainstream CPU's.

To be honest, I am selling some of my Ryzen's that never made it into builds. I have a 4.1 binned 1800x sitting in the box that I ran for literally 15 min ( just to verify bin speed) that I don't think I will use it in the build I had planned anymore. My R7 1700 got built into a mining rig over the weekend, so I will just keep the one 1800x system running and more than likely move on to X299.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Yep...
> 
> It might get a little better with bios revisions, but I am not 100% convinced Ryzen 2 or 3 will be able to catch intel, especially when it is clear how far they are behind the current gen CPU and coffee lake coming out in a few months with 6 core mainstream CPU's.
> 
> To be honest, I am selling some of my Ryzen's that never made it into builds. I have a 4.1 binned 1800x sitting in the box that I ran for literally 15 min ( just to verify bin speed) that I don't think I will use it in the build I had planned anymore. My R7 1700 got built into a mining rig over the weekend, so I will just keep the one 1800x system running and more than likely move on to X299.


Yeah they will not catch intel any time soon, thats for sure. But they are getting better at least.

Wish i had the cash to move to x299, but its just too expensive. I want at least 6 cores and 12 threads, and while on ryzen i can get that for 230€, on intel x299 will be around 420€, and the motherboards are even more expensive.

I guess ryzen will have to do for now


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Yeah they will not catch intel any time soon, thats for sure. But they are getting better at least.
> 
> Wish i had the cash to move to x299, but its just too expensive. I want at least 6 cores and 12 threads, and while on ryzen i can get that for 230€, on intel x299 will be around 420€, and the motherboards are even more expensive.
> 
> I guess ryzen will have to do for now


Wait until coffee lake, the mainstream 6 core CPU's will be out in a few months and compete pricewise with the 1600x


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Wait until coffee lake, the mainstream 6 core CPU's will be out in a few months and compete pricewise with the 1600x


Im without a desktop now.. using my laptop for 2 weeks and almost losing my mind already lol

I have to buy a board and cpu.. have all other parts. Crosshair vi + 1600 will be


----------



## 5by5

I just started OC'ing, after changing the core voltage to 1.3 it is remembering my previous setting of 1.35 once I boot into windows (according to hwinfo and ryzen master)

Is there a proper procedure to erasing my previous BIOS settings and starting over to fix this?


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5by5*
> 
> I just started OC'ing, after changing the core voltage to 1.3 it is remembering my previous setting of 1.35 once I boot into windows (according to hwinfo and ryzen master)
> 
> Is there a proper procedure to erasing my previous BIOS settings and starting over to fix this?


"load optimized defaults"

The go and make all your changes. Then go into the tools>overclocking profile and save the profile as your base.

Remember that anytime that your have a DRAM training failure / cold boot. etc. and it come back up in 2133 safe mode you have to reload your profile as all the options you set in the AMD CBS section will be forgotten.


----------



## Martin778

Got my FlareX 3200 C14's. DOHCP Standard (3200 profile) is still unstable.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> It might get a little better with bios revisions, *but I am not 100% convinced Ryzen 2 or 3 will be able to catch intel*


Ryzen 2 will be on a different process that is optimized for way higher clock speeds(5GHz operation for data center/server use case): https://www.globalfoundries.com/sites/default/files/product-briefs/7lp-product-brief.pdf

The current process is optimized for 3GHz operation: https://www.globalfoundries.com/sites/default/files/product-briefs/product-brief-14lpp.pdf

I'm not sure why you think Ryzen 2 or 3(which they haven't even announced yet) will not be able to compete against a stagnant architecture (Sandy Bridge on steroids basically, what we've been getting for the past 5 years). Intel really need something new, their current lineup is already being pushed to the limit, look at Sky-X operating temps and power usage, it's quite literally FX 2.0 only it performs better









And Coffee Lake from the looks of things (early benches, clock speed and cache size) will be Kaby Lake + 2 cores.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> If you want outright stability, memory compatibility, and gaming performance then buy an Intel based platform. Ryzen, on any motherboard, is just not there yet. Yes... I am being serious.
> 
> If you want to tweak and experiment for hours with countless crashes, reboots, memory training errors, booting problems and inconsistencies from one min to the other (For example, I had to reboot my computer and spent 15 min trying to train and boot the same settings it as been running for days without issue) then Ryzen is the platform for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though you will spend more money on an X299 8 core part ($699), it run much higher clocks, has a higher IPC, is stable out of the box, runs faster memory speeds, and supports quad channel DRAM with more PCI-E lanes for x16 x2 for SLi video cards; not to mention if you de-lid the CPU (or pay someone $50 to do it professionally) it will overclock MUCH MUCH higher, with much greater stability than any Ryzen. Initial testing suggests that the X299 8 core with 2400 ram is significantly faster out of the box than a Ryzen 1800x OC'd to 4 ghz and running 3200 dram.
> 
> So it comes down to priorities. Tweaking and beta testing a new platform, Ryzen. Performance, better overclocking, better memory support, and stability, Intel x299.
> 
> Not bagging on Ryzen too much here, just want to make sure you understand the realities of what you are spending your money on.
> 
> For example, this test of a 7820x was able to reach 4ghz and 3200 memory at 1v vcore, and they ran 4.8 on all 8 cores at 1.2, with 3600 memory; and finally 5ghz @ 1.3 with 3600 memory with a a 280mm AIO, without delidding...
> 
> https://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/intel_core_i7_7820x_skylake_x_review/3


not sure you read that review
faster yes
more expensive...hell yes
issues well yeah every review i have seen needed a bios or two to get going and there are still issues even this review.
https://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/intel_core_i7_7820x_skylake_x_review/17

powerdraw overclocked a hell of a lot bigger than a 1800x overclocked.(fail)
price, here 859 for the 7820 and 679 for the 1800x and then there is the boards cheapest board for 2066 here is 420 cheapest comparable ryzen 220 so that is a good 400 more to start with.
also nowhere in that review do is ee temps.

every other review from guru3d onwards note the temps even at stock.
i mean 95 degrees oc for 7900x at what was it 4.7...ewww.

so no i do not agree with your statement....if you want buy and use then get a 7700k and a good 270 board and be done with it.

if you want to research then buy buy this board gskill flare x and a 1800x and just set dcop standard and walk away...overclock just pstate 0 and a couple of other settings done or straight clock multi and voltage and again done.

no different than an intel. oh and i am dissing intel....this new release is just a bandaid (a very expensive bandied)

my 2 cents


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Got my FlareX 3200 C14's. DOHCP Standard (3200 profile) is still unstable.


don't use the dohcp standards, manually set everything.


----------



## Martin778

Yep, I will try Stilt's settings. Only need to find what volts he uses.

Funny that it crashed when I very gently touched the heatspreaders to check how warm the banks were. Coincidence?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Yep, I will try Stilt's settings. Only need to find what volts he uses.
> 
> Funny that it crashed when I very gently touched the heatspreaders to check how warm the banks were. Coincidence?


Strangely, in my experience (probably out of date) the connectors for the DIMMs lock only on one end. Others here have had problems due to insufficiently seated memory. Be sure each stick is really pushed down and the lock is fully up.


----------



## malitze

Seems I'm not done yet... let's see what can be improved still


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Seems I'm not done yet... let's see what can be improved still


Can you get it 3466?


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Can you get it 3466?


I was at 3466 but then it needs much looser timings to be stable, performance is better this way.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> I was at 3466 but then it needs much looser timings to be stable, performance is better this way.


yeah, I had the same thing at 3600, I got it stable but the timings were ridiculous.


----------



## ItsMB

Did anyone here got stable ram on 9943 or 1401 with a f43200c14d-32gtz at 3200¿? Im getting mad.


----------



## Martin778

There is one setting in BIOS that locks my multi to x22 everywhere except in the BIOS itself, I can't find it


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> There is one setting in BIOS that locks my multi to x22 everywhere except in the BIOS itself, I can't find it


what? I am pretty sure I have messed with every setting in this bios and I can't recall anything that locks everything to 22... what do you mean by that exactly?


----------



## Martin778

My multi gets stuck at 22x and won't move at all, yet the BIOS tells the correct CPU speed and multi.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> My multi gets stuck at 22x and won't move at all, yet the BIOS tells the correct CPU speed and multi.


How have you set OC?

Your rig spec in signature shows no Ryzen rig, any chance of what CPU you have on C6H?


----------



## Martin778

The signature is hopelessly outdated. It's an 1800X.

I've added some pics to my previous post.


----------



## Clukos

Sure,

Price doesn't matter
Power draw doesn't matter
Operating temps don't matter
Extra cost for a motherboard doesn't matter
Extra cost for quad channel memory to use the platform effectively doesn't matter
Extra cost for cooling and/or delidding doesn't matter
By all means, continue with your meltdown, the value Ryzen 5/7 bring to the market won't change. This is a new architecture on a new process, with a new platform, if you didn't know what you were buying into that's on you


----------



## hotstocks

Well you guys convinced me to aim for 1000% coverage for HCI memtest with 0 errors, and I managed to get my TridentZ 3600 C16 stable with 1.4v 14-14-14-32-54-333-1T ! I think I'm done. But what I can't figure out is half the time I run 16 instances of 1600 (since I have 4X8=32 gb) it runs pretty fast and only takes a few hours and I can still use the computer normally, and half the time it runs SUPER slow and takes like 12 hours to get to 1000% and I can't use the computer at all, everything is frozen or in 1000000X slow mode. Nothing is different, both on fresh boot ups, so why would the test be fast sometimes and slow sometimes, makes no sense to me. Any ideas?


----------



## Clukos

3600 is the absolutely limit for most IMCs on this stepping, it's better to run 3466 and lower timings if you can.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMB*
> 
> Did anyone here got stable ram on 9943 or 1401 with a f43200c14d-32gtz at 3200¿? Im getting mad.


Yes, but you will have to go back a week or so through my messages to find my timings as an attachment, as corrected in the message.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Sure,
> 
> Price doesn't matter
> Power draw doesn't matter
> Operating temps don't matter
> Extra cost for a motherboard doesn't matter
> Extra cost for quad channel memory to use the platform effectively doesn't matter
> Extra cost for cooling and/or delidding doesn't matter
> By all means, continue with your meltdown, the value Ryzen 5/7 bring to the market won't change. This is a new architecture on a new process, with a new platform, if you didn't know what you were buying into that's on you


power draw doesn't matter.

Price matters, but it is all relative.

Temps matter a lot, but the cooling costs for Ryzen are no cheaper than x299 if you are going to keep an R7 in it's goldilocks zone of under 70'C. Sure.. you will spend $50 more on a delid *shrug*.

if you don't want to buy 4 dimms, don't, but two and you will still have better memory performance than you have on an R7.

and none of that will change the fact that the Ryzen CPU / platform under-perform and are buggy as all get out. So yes, Ryzen is cheaper, slower, less stable, has slower memory support and can't even boot properly.

I knew exactly what I was buying, I was buying into a beta test. I knew that and I enjoy tinkering with my 1800x system. I knew it would be buggy, I knew it would be slower, which is why it is a test bench system, not my primary use desktops. Hell.. it isn't even my primary gaming PC. Next week it won't even be in a case anymore and it will finally be setup on a wetbench. It is a new platform to play with. Which is all I would ever recommend Ryzen for at this point.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> The signature is hopelessly outdated. It's an 1800X.
> 
> I've added some pics to my previous post.


Set Custom CPU Core Ratio on Extreme Tweaker back to [Auto]

Set Core Performance Boost on Extreme Tweaker as [Disabled]

Set CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
- CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.02500] (On your X CPU the offset + 1.35V shown in AMD CBS menu PState 0 = final voltage)

Then go to Advanced page > AMD CBS > Zen Common Options > and ref the section in this thread, section Setting up PState 0 OC on C6H and miss out steps already done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Sure,
> 
> Price doesn't matter
> Power draw doesn't matter
> Operating temps don't matter
> Extra cost for a motherboard doesn't matter
> Extra cost for quad channel memory to use the platform effectively doesn't matter
> Extra cost for cooling and/or delidding doesn't matter
> By all means, continue with your meltdown, the value Ryzen 5/7 bring to the market won't change. This is a new architecture on a new process, with a new platform, if you didn't know what you were buying into that's on you


+1,







.


----------



## Clukos

Thermodynamics, google it. Power draw obviously matters, and is the primary reason Sky-X gets so hot, and no, cooling an R7 is nowhere near as hard, specifically because of lower power draw, which in turn means less heat.


----------



## gupsterg

I've said it a few times before, my i5 4690K was louder when stress testing than my R7 1700. And I'm using same case/cooling. As far as I'm concerned it performs well, runs quieter when doing [email protected] as well, so win win. The PPD off a R7 is nuts over a i5 4690K and price wise the R7 rocks in my books vs even a i7 mainstream K CPU.


----------



## hotstocks

Gadfly, after 3 months of dealing with Ryzen issues I finally have it pretty locked at 3.95ghz and 3400 C14 mem with 4 sticks. Sure I have though, hell I can just ebay my mobo/1800X and easily swap in a new 8 core intel when it comes out and it won't cost me all that much. But the question is do you really need it to be a lot faster in games? Well, if you have a 1080 or 1080ti and are running ultra settings or have a 60hz monitor, it just isn't going to matter. I could care less if I get 247 fps with Intell and 187 fps with Ryzen because both are way over my 60hz rate and I like all the eye candy (not some blurry low setting twitch gamer, I like to enjoy a game and it's artwork). So either processor is going to give you the exact same gaming experience, the exact same web browsing experience, ect. So unless you are a huge content creator, ripper, or use it for scientific crunching, you will not notice any difference. Also due to the fact that PS4, Xbox One, and the upcoming Xbox One x ALL use very weak 8 core processors, every game created from today on for YEARS will be optimized for 8 cores and most likely 16 threads, and at that time there will be almost no difference between the two cpus. Intel is very strong at single or double threaded games, but those are dying off. Games will only get faster for Ryzen, soon they will be at 350 fps and sure Intel will be at 450 fps, but do you really care? Point is either one is going to drive a 60 or 120 hz monitor the same. I guess if you need 240 fps on a TN monitor, well Intel may be the better bett for now. But if Intel is that much better for your needs, it is still good to know you can just sysprep your drive, swap out the mobo/cpu, and be up and running Intel in no time.


----------



## FloppyDrive

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-core-i9-7900x-skylake-x,5092-10.html


----------



## Martin778

Ok, so I've looked at the P0 state part of that thread but it's still locked at 100x22 dammit.
Performance boost is set to disabled, was just checking if it did anything (nope).

Windows task manager show the correct "maximum CPU speed" but it just never activates.
AMD drivers are installed, power plan set to Ryzen Balanced.


----------



## chakku

Don't know why by 3066 @ 14-16-16-16-32-56 seems to be slower than 3066 @ 16-16-16-32-56, I know AIDA64 isn't the most accurate benchmark but the results are consistently 500mb/s or so lower. I guess MFR doesn't like it too miuch.

Also the argument that AM4/B1 stepping Ryzen is a beta test is valid but you should keep in mind that X99 users are still essentially beta testing because it's still a buggy mess almost 3 years later.

I don't know about the latest BIOS updates but from the reviews I've seen X299 was also a rushed mess when reviewers first got their hands on the platform.


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Yes, but you will have to go back a week or so through my messages to find my timings as an attachment, as corrected in the message.


i go, im one month ago now on 9943 no stable on 17xx pages on this thread, on morning i was on present on 1401 stable but low, ill use Delorian it should be about 1900. Ty


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Ok, so I've looked at the P0 state part of that thread but it's still locked at 100x22 dammit.
> Performance boost is set to disabled, was just checking if it did anything (nope).
> 
> Windows task manager show the correct "maximum CPU speed" but it just never activates.
> AMD drivers are installed, power plan set to Ryzen Balanced.


Enable Global C-States Control, I will add that in that section, IIRC when 1st tested on older UEFI not needed and maybe is on newer, I just set as that.

Here is my modified W10C Balance Power Plan setup for you to compare.



To get the core parking option there is a regedit in OP of that thread.


----------



## Martin778

I do have the Ryzen Balanced plan that came with the chipset drivers. Will look at the C-States.

+
Nope, still does nothing. Also starting P95 does absolutely nothing to the clocks.


----------



## chakku

Tightest tRFC I can get on these sticks, 415 craps itself and it seems to like odd numbers for this value better.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> I do have the Ryzen Balanced plan that came with the chipset drivers. Will look at the C-States.
> 
> +
> Nope, still does nothing. Also starting P95 does absolutely nothing to the clocks.


I don't use Ryzen Power Plan, I do not install it with chipset drivers.

Post up screen shot of your Power Plan as I did with Processor section expanded.

Also perhaps try this:-

i) Do CMOSCLR and use UEFI defaults, if CPU downclock in OS then OS has no issue IMO.

ii) Setup PState 0 OC and check again.

Plenty of members use PState 0 OC setup, I can only think something is "wobbly" on your end.


----------



## Martin778

I have to add that this happens both when doing normal as Pstate overclocking and even on different RAM kits.

Does the UEFI or LEGACY CSM Windows installation matter?


----------



## gupsterg

When you do a CPU Multiplier change on Extreme Tweaker page CPU will not down clock.

Only 2 ways is either PState 0 MHz change or using Asus ZenStates a OS OC SW that Elmor wrote/posted in this thread.

I have 3x R7 1700, 3 differing RAM kits on same board and used every UEFI from 0902 to 1401 (except 0003) and all I have used is UEFI PState 0 OC. I do not like or use OC SW in OS for 24/7 OC setup







. Even GPU I do bios editing for OC







.


----------



## Martin778

Yet it does downlock - it locks itself to the lowest state.








When clearing all UEFI settings the CPU does boost to the 4.0-4.1GHz and does downlock too. Touching any CPU OC makes it lock oh 100x22.

I will revert to the latest official UEFI and see what it does.


----------



## gupsterg

Have you done CMOSCLR and setup only PState 0 OC and tried now?


----------



## Martin778

I think I get it. Touching any of the Extreme Tuning settings like the multi seems to mess up the P0 state OC until next full CMOS clear.

I did what you told me and it booted @ 4GHz.


----------



## gupsterg

OK







, glad your sorted, let the tweaking begin







.

Extreme Tweaker page anything relating to CPU Core Multiplier/Ratio must be [Auto] regardless if you do UEFI PState 0 OC or use Asus ZenStates SW.

*Do make sure* you have *Core Performance Boost [Disabled] on Extreme Tweaker page*, ignore the one in AMD CBS > Zen Common Options, info is in this thread as to why and in the OP of my thread I linked earlier







.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , luv'ing the 3333MHz Fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , thank you for posting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I'm sticking to 3333MHz Fast for next few days, just to have break from tweaking and do some other stuff on PC over the weekend.


I am using some tighter sub-timings, but have not tested yet whether it makes any difference anyway.


----------



## paradude

I got me a C6H and a Ryzen 5 and have been tinkering around with it for some days.

I read a lot in this thread but I still have some basic questions.

- When is the mainboard performing memory training?
- How do I know that memory training failed?
- How can I force memory training after I made changes in BIOS?
- What is it with the voltage readings in BIOS being way higher than the values I set? Do I have to be concerned about this?

Whoever answers my questions will get a kiss from my girlfriend which I will humbly accept in your place.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I am using some tighter sub-timings, but have not tested yet whether it makes any difference anyway.


I didn't do much this evening, was forced to cook by the wife







, then watched a few episodes of early X-Files with the offspring. Hopefully tomorrow gonna do a round of benching.

As posted before AIDA64 looks sweet. 3DM FS result in my books was just OK, nothing significant to jump up and down about. I just think 3333MHz is easier/better as VDIMM/SOC lower vs higher MHz setup and struggling to get 3400MHz+ as tight/stable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradude*
> 
> I got me a C6H and a Ryzen 5 and have been tinkering around with it for some days.
> 
> I read a lot in this thread but I still have some basic questions.
> 
> - When is the mainboard performing memory training?
> - How do I know that memory training failed?
> - How can I force memory training after I made changes in BIOS?
> - What is it with the voltage readings in BIOS being way higher than the values I set? Do I have to be concerned about this?
> 
> Whoever answers my questions will get a kiss from my girlfriend which I will humbly accept in your place.


1) during post. (power on self test)
2) board reports F9 and will automatically re boot (post) in ram safe mode (@ 2133). Sometimes if you do a ctrl-alt-del while in bios after an F9, the settings will take for a ram OC.
3) it's on and training by default during each POST
4) depends on the LLC level you have applied. On the C6H LLC 1 or 2 is all you need for 24/7 settings.

pucker up.


----------



## Fright

So 3200 MHz working so far, but I get random AIDA 64 memory errors since I tried out T1 commandrate + 14-14-14-34 maintimings. Memtest errors too. Reseted the bios and did a quick mem test with stockclocks (2133), everything was fine. Applied working 3200 MHz settings but this time with T2 commandrate + auto maintimings (16-16-16-39) and still received errors, before this they were no errors. Then disabled performance bias and it helped, one day later AIDA system stability test produced errors again even with performance bias disabled. All done with ProcODT of 80, geardown disabled, bank interleaving disabled, maybe ProcODT is the culprit? Should I try a lower or auto settings?

Coldboot bug and randomly occuring error 55 within first coldboot is still present, even with fast boot disabled. Now I'm on ProcODT 80 (as recommended by elmor for 2x16 samsung b die), 16-16-16-39 + auto subtimings, geardown disabled, bank interleaving disabled and a commandrate of 2.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Few more timing sets.
> 
> HQ B-die - 3200MHz "Safe" 1.350V
> 
> 
> 
> UHQ B-die - 3200MHz "Fast" 1.350V
> 
> 
> 
> HQ B-die - 3333MHz "Safe" 1.350V
> 
> 
> 
> UHQ B-die - 3333MHz "Fast" 1.350V
> 
> 
> 
> HQ = e.g. 3000C14, 3200C15, 3600C16, 3600C17 rated B-die kits
> UHQ = e.g. 3200C14, 3600C15 rated B-die kits
> 
> These timings are stable on my 3600C15 kit with < 1.350V voltage (1.340V bios setting).
> In 3200MHz "Fast" example, tCL 13 would be otherwise doable (this kit is rated 13.333 CLK tCL-tRCD-tRP timings at 3200MHz) however AGESA issue affecting tCWL prevents using it at the moment.
> 
> For the best real world performance disable both BankGroupSwap and BankGroupSwapAlternative options, when using 1 DPC SR modules.


You sure do have some great recipes! Anyways went ahead and made four profiles with your settings - they all work for me,boot up etc. Took the 3333Safe settings, used 1.4v for the ram and BCLK to 104 for 3466. It passed over 7 and half hours of TPUmemTest64 no errors. Unfortunately when I went for a screen shot it did not capture so no show at this time. Also your 3200 safe was faster in SkyDive then my previous 3500 settings lol. Great work for us SamSung B-Die users on these. Thanks!


----------



## elguero

Does anyone knows why even though I have BCLK set at 100, I goes from 98.5 to 99.somthing but never to 100?


----------



## Fright

Could be spread spectrum. Try adjusting BCLK/REFCLK manually to 100.


----------



## Fright

Another strange occurance. 2-3 days ago I flashed 1401 and tried 3200 MHz and it worked. But thaiphoon spd tool needed ~ 16 seconds for the reading process of the spd data.
On 1201 and with 2666 MHz the reading was much faster ~ 2 seconds for each stick. Tried a few seconds ago and the 2 seconds reading speed of spd data @3200 MHz clock speed is back as was it before with 2666. Very, very strange. Has someone an idea what could cause this or isn't this considered an issue after all?!

Also noticed that the board switched to locked aura state (that was given via the software before) even now that I have uninstalled the software back then when I was on 1201 bios and kept with the rainbow effect. Now with 1401 the static red is back (right after flashing it), even in stand-by. Seems that aura rgb lighting control settings directly within the bios aren't too far away anymore.

In the 1st moment I thought that maybe aura was causing the read-out delay or corrupted my spds (see the other post with AIDA 64 errors via stability test) even though the software is not installed anymore and every remaining service was manually deleted by myself.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> When you do a CPU Multiplier change on Extreme Tweaker page CPU will not down clock.
> 
> Only 2 ways is either PState 0 MHz change or using Asus ZenStates a OS OC SW that Elmor wrote/posted in this thread.
> 
> I have 3x R7 1700, 3 differing RAM kits on same board and used every UEFI from 0902 to 1401 (except 0003) and all I have used is UEFI PState 0 OC. I do not like or use OC SW in OS for 24/7 OC setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Even GPU I do bios editing for OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


My 8 cores individually down-clock to 2.2 GHz from (now) 3.9 GHz when not stressed. This is under Linux Mint 18.1 MATE. I haven't yet messed with p-states, and use a multiplier on Extreme Tweaker page of 39. Something must have been passed by AMD to the 4.10 kernel crew to facilitate this.


----------



## elguero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Could be spread spectrum. Try adjusting BCLK/REFCLK manually to 100.


That's how I did it.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Yes, but you will have to go back a week or so through my messages to find my timings as an attachment, as corrected in the message.
> 
> 
> 
> i go, im one month ago now on 9943 no stable on 17xx pages on this thread, on morning i was on present on 1401 stable but low, ill use Delorian it should be about 1900. Ty
Click to expand...

I have no idea what that means, but assuming you are having trouble finding the message I referenced, here is the link:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/20340_30#post_26172828.

This message contains a list of my then BIOS parameters, and describes some changes to them. I don't have a newer listing. Others here also running 3200C14 2 x 16 have achieved even tighter timings.


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elguero*
> 
> That's how I did it.


Me too, and cpu z or other tools show me about 99.5 to 99.8 so pretty normal behaviour I guess.


----------



## gupsterg

@noko59

Thanks for posting how The Stilt's timings went for you, looking forward to further updates on where you get as final MHz







. Me this weekend no plans of tweaking, just using PC







.

@kaseki

Thanks for share







. Must be a M$ thing then







, both W7 & W10C behave the same way for me.

@elguero

In OP of this thread view section The base-clock (BCLK) > Readings of BCLK in monitoring SW .

Even with say AI Tuner: Manual BCLK: 100MHz and CPU VRM Spread Spectrum: Disabled I will every so often see BCLK not as 100MHz, due to explanation in section of linked thread.

Praz has posted I think ~3+ times what CPU VRM Spread Spectrum does, if you go to the Search This Thread option enter the text string and then sort by relevance look for his posts.


----------



## 1usmus

Guys, my motherboard overstates the voltage everywhere on bios 1401 ... manual vcore 1.28 - i see 1.33...manual soc 1.11 - i see 1.13...manual vram 1.375 - i see 1.395...what i do wrong?


----------



## MynRich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Few more timing sets.
> 
> HQ B-die - 3200MHz "Safe" 1.350V
> 
> 
> 
> UHQ B-die - 3200MHz "Fast" 1.350V
> 
> 
> 
> HQ B-die - 3333MHz "Safe" 1.350V
> 
> 
> 
> UHQ B-die - 3333MHz "Fast" 1.350V
> 
> 
> 
> HQ = e.g. 3000C14, 3200C15, 3600C16, 3600C17 rated B-die kits
> UHQ = e.g. 3200C14, 3600C15 rated B-die kits
> 
> These timings are stable on my 3600C15 kit with < 1.350V voltage (1.340V bios setting).
> In 3200MHz "Fast" example, tCL 13 would be otherwise doable (this kit is rated 13.333 CLK tCL-tRCD-tRP timings at 3200MHz) however AGESA issue affecting tCWL prevents using it at the moment.
> 
> For the best real world performance disable both BankGroupSwap and BankGroupSwapAlternative options, when using 1 DPC SR modules.


What would you consider team group T-Force Xtreem 4133 18-18-18-38 1.4v 2x8GB B-Die? HQ or UHQ?


----------



## Timur Born

Using my somewhat tight 3333 timings (currently combined with 4.0 GHz P-state OC) I get a code 8 crash during Windows boot at SOC 1.05 V, 1.1 V is needed for successfully booting into Windows then.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MynRich*
> 
> What would you consider team group T-Force Xtreem 4133 18-18-18-38 1.4v 2x8GB B-Die? HQ or UHQ?


UHQ due to it's 8.709ns rated cycle time, despite it's at 1.40V.


----------



## Plissken

Is it a good idea to set the CPU VID to 1.30V (or even 1.25V) instead of 1.35V with a 1700X at default speed?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plissken*
> 
> Is it a good idea to set the CPU VID to 1.30V (or even 1.25V) instead of 1.35V with a 1700X at default speed?


Changing the VID without overclocking won't do anything (SMU controls the voltage in Normal-Mode). Use offset if you want to lower the voltage.


----------



## Martin778

@The Stilt,
Do you tweak the PROC_ODT setting too? I'm using your fast timings for UHQ 3200 B-Die's (FlareX 3200) and have to try how stable they are here.


----------



## Plissken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Changing the VID without overclocking won't do anything (SMU controls the voltage in Normal-Mode). Use offset if you want to lower the voltage.


Ok, thanks


----------



## Timur Born

My 3333-C14 (low subs) does cold boot. There are two quick restarts happening during post (retry count set to 1), but in return I get proper memory training.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> Hello guys,
> do we still waiting the AMD Agesa 1.0.0.6 on this Asus motherboard or I can buy it now without problems?
> I still waiting more stable configuration for server lab/gaming use 32GB/3200MHz.


1.0.6 been out for only a mo th on this motherboard??


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Thermodynamics, google it. Power draw obviously matters, and is the primary reason Sky-X gets so hot, and no, cooling an R7 is nowhere near as hard, specifically because of lower power draw, which in turn means less heat.


Guess You missed part that Tim insted of solder on SLX is the problem not heat output. If u delid that will be no problem


----------



## Jpmboy

And Silicon Lottery will offer a 1 year warranty on their SKL-X delids.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> ...
> 
> Praz has posted I think ~3+ times what CPU VRM Spread Spectrum does, if you go to the Search This Thread option enter the text string and then sort by relevance look for his posts.


Evidently from Praz' comments that I seem to have missed including in my now 141 pages of extracted notes, VRM spread spectrum should have no effect of BCLK stability. There is another spread spectrum setting no one has described as far as I know -- "SB Clock Spread Spectrum." I'd be interested in what that affects.


----------



## Kildar

OK, Finally got things stable 24 hours running WCG.

Funny thing though my Vcore is 1.308 when loaded and 1.352 when idle.

Also, With sense skew disabled not only is my system showing 30 degrees more temp under load my water temps are higher.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> @The Stilt,
> Do you tweak the PROC_ODT setting too? I'm using your fast timings for UHQ 3200 B-Die's (FlareX 3200) and have to try how stable they are here.


60Ohms for most SR B-die modules when A2 & B2 slots are populated.
53.3Ohm might work better for some, since the optimal value depends on the DIMMs (PCB) and motherboard / CPU specimen.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Evidently from Praz' comments that I seem to have missed including in my now 141 pages of extracted notes, VRM spread spectrum should have no effect of BCLK stability. There is another spread spectrum setting no one has described as far as I know -- "SB Clock Spread Spectrum." I'd be interested in what that affects.


I'm on UEFI 9943, I see that option in settings dump:-

Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]

I swear I have not found those in UEFI, just checking again. Any chance of stating where it is chap?

*** edit ***

Not found them







.


----------



## Timur Born

So which of my timings should I lower further or increase again? Combined with 4.0 GHz CPU P-state OC, SOC 1.1 V and 1.4 V DRAM I just passed 800% HCI.


----------



## AlderaaN

BIG Thanks for everyone who's been sharing so much valuable information in this thread!

Special thanks to Gadfly for helping me get started via several PMs.

Here's what I'm running so far, full hardware specs (and rig pics) in my signature:

ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero


BIOS Rev. 9945


AMD Ryzen 7 1700X @ 3.85 GHz, P-States disabled, Windows 10 Pro 64-bit w/ 'AMD Ryzen Balanced' power-plan enabled:


Core: 1.35000v | VDDSOC: 1.10000v | Load-line Calibration: Level 2 | 1.8V PLL Voltage: 1.80000v
Made in China | Batch: UA 1710SUS


Corsair Vengeance LPX 2x16GB CMK32GX4M2B3200C16R v5.39 (SK Hynix, Dual Rank) @ 2933MHz | Installed in A2 & B2 slots.


DRAM: 1.37500v | DRAM Boot: 1.40000v | DRAM Current Capability: 120% | DRAM Power Phase Control: Extreme | ProcODT: 96 Ohm



BIOS 'Performance Bias' option, affecting CineBench etc, is turned off.

CPU-Z Validation: https://valid.x86.fr/ldhdxn

The following file is a full text capture from the BIOS settings used to achieve what's shown above:

3850MHz_2933MHz_StabilityResults.txt 19k .txt file


I hope AMD continues to improve compatibility and bring it to 'Very Good/Excellent' levels for anything that's *not* Samsung B-die @ 3200MHz 2x16GB RAM configurations.

Regards,


----------



## wisepds

what is better... normal OC or PStates OC...?the power consuption is only a bit higher on normal OC...

what would be your recomendation?


----------



## CentroX

My computer is working without chrashes, but for some reason some of my apps take forever to open after i used the stilts RAM values. Any ideas?


----------



## gupsterg

@Timur Born

I didn't run 3x CB15 when on 3466MHz C16 1T sub timings stock, ignore the tRFC 312 due to the read back bug, it must have been higher. HWiNFO was opened after run as the newer CPU-Z 1.79.1 wasn't out at the time to show RAM MHz on AGESA 1.0.0.6.



3x on 3333MHz Fast



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











3x on 3333MHz Fast with CB15 PB



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











After your post on double post of your setup, I don't think I get it but will do a video. I have noted when rig has started from shutdown and Fast Startup of W10C did not fail I have Q-Code 40. When Fast Startup of W10C does fail I have Q-Code 24, like a restart situation ie fresh kernel.


Spoiler: Event log entry when Fast Startup fail



Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Boot
Date: 24/06/2017 14:38:42
Event ID: 29
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords:
User: SYSTEM
Computer: DESKTOP-CNSB877
Description:
Windows failed fast startup with error status 0xC00000D4.



Next error within log due to that Fast Startup fail IMO


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Log Name: System
Source: EventLog
Date: 24/06/2017 14:38:49
Event ID: 6008
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: DESKTOP-CNSB877
Description:
The previous system shutdown at 13:54:46 on ‎24/‎06/‎2017 was unexpected.



And final one related to this aspect.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
Date: 24/06/2017 14:38:45
Event ID: 41
Task Category: (63)
Level: Critical
Keywords: (70368744177664),(2)
User: SYSTEM
Computer: DESKTOP-CNSB877
Description:
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.



Where as on successful Fast Starup boot those errors are not there.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> So which of my timings should I lower further or increase again? Combined with 4.0 GHz CPU P-state OC, SOC 1.1 V and 1.4 V DRAM I just passed 800% HCI.


you can lower tRTP to 6 (or maybe 5), with RRD_s at 5 tFAW can be 20 (4xRRD). And if JEDEC applies on this platform (which I can't imagine it would not) RAS = CAS+tRCD+tRTP (+/-2). The RAS window needs to be open for all three ops to complete otherwise it closes prematurely and the charge can;t complete. this is one area where very low settings (too low) may be corrected by the MB to fix the timing error... and at least on Intel platforms the corrected value is not shown in any Timing query/reader from the OS. Best thing to do is lower it until efficiency is lost or instability results. If we had access, increasing tREFI can help with some performance measures. Maybe @The Stilt or @[email protected] can chime in on this


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Evidently from Praz' comments that I seem to have missed including in my now 141 pages of extracted notes, VRM spread spectrum should have no effect of BCLK stability. There is another spread spectrum setting no one has described as far as I know -- "SB Clock Spread Spectrum." I'd be interested in what that affects.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on UEFI 9943, I see that option in settings dump:-
> 
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> 
> I swear I have not found those in UEFI, just checking again. Any chance of stating where it is chap?
> 
> *** edit ***
> 
> Not found them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Heh. I found them in the text file also, but didn't look through the actual BIOS dungeon labyrinth to see if they were accessible, just assumed it. Maybe they aren't. Want to guess what SB stands for?


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Heh. I found them in the text file also, but didn't look through the actual BIOS dungeon labyrinth to see if they were accessible, just assumed it. Maybe they aren't. Want to guess what SB stands for?


maybe south bridge







or stupid bios


----------



## gupsterg

I'd go with South Bridge like MuddyPaws said. Hazarding a guess is to do with EMI regs, as not seen settings for that purpose on this board. Possibly frequency changes rather than voltage related. But if CPU does not have HW for BCLK readback we may still see swing if this setting had an effect or not.

There are also several other settings in the txt dump that I don't see in UEFI. The Dungeon Master has secrets up his sleeves for future adventurers







or perhaps the dumps are wrong!?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Heh. I found them in the text file also, but didn't look through the actual BIOS dungeon labyrinth to see if they were accessible, just assumed it. Maybe they aren't. Want to guess what SB stands for?
> 
> 
> 
> maybe south bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or stupid bios
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I'd go with South Bridge like MuddyPaws said. Hazarding a guess is to do with EMI regs, possibly frequency changes rather than voltage related. But if CPU does not have HW for BCLK readback we may still see swing if this setting had an effect or not.
> 
> There are also several other settings in the txt dump that I don't see in UEFI. The Dungeon Master has secrets up his sleeves for future adventurers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or perhaps the dumps are wrong!?


LOL MuddyPaws. So the question becomes, can this board spread-spectrum the south bridge without similarly affecting the frequency seen by the RAM and EC?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Timur Born
> 
> I didn't run 3x CB15 when on 3466MHz C16 1T sub timings stock, ignore the tRFC 312 due to the read back bug, it must have been higher.


I am currently running tRFC at 312, entered manually. That's out of curiosity after seeing The Stilt using such low values.
Quote:


> After your post on double post of your setup, I don't think I get it but will do a video. I have noted when rig has started from shutdown and Fast Startup of W10C did not fail I have Q-Code 40. When Fast Startup of W10C does fail I have Q-Code 24, like a restart situation ie fresh kernel.


Just checked my logs, no fast startup errors here. But currently I hardly do any shutdowns other then the final one at the end of the day. And since Fast Startup only applies to shutdowns, but not to restarts there are only a few chances for it to fail for me.

_Edit:_Turns out that I deactivated Fast Start - or rather the hibernation file - already anyway.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Ok so I went back and started reading again all post's to try to make some kind of accurate thoughts on the platform.

well what I see happening with all the testing is this, Ryzen wasn't ready for release.

plus there's a lot of new people to oc'ing because this platform is also giving problem's on stock to.

memory issues, booting issues, temp issues, and for the record most people "DID'NT KNOW THIS IS BETA". So give up the "YOU KNOW WHAT YOU WHERE BUYING INTO chit". Because that chit wont fly OK Amd.

I hope they don't get involved with in total recall has so many people are having issues with this head trap of a platform. then the ocd kicks in , like oh I need to keep going surely I didn't waste my money, and like me it's sitting in an open case tt core p5 waiting to go to the customer, what do I keep saying to him it's unstable right now call back in a few months while I play with it. AMD your in trouble here and you know it.

AMD grabbing the glory without entering the race as prepared athletes of the CPU Olympics,

Again no one told me or my customer that this is a paid beta test.

waiting for second gen now, all the stuff sent back, not fit to use.

sorry Asus that AMD screwed you over.









muddypaws custom builds.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you can lower tRTP to 6 (or maybe 5), with RRD_s at 5 tFAW can be 20 (4xRRD). And if JEDEC applies on this platform (which I can't imagine it would not) RAS = CAS+tRCD+tRTP (+/-2). The RAS window needs to be open for all three ops to complete otherwise it closes prematurely and the charge can;t complete.


Some say RAS = CAS + RCD + RTP, other say RAS = CAS + RCD + 2. These TridentZ 3200-C14 are listed as tRAS = 34, so 14 + 14 + 14 obviously does not apply. Usually I don't go too low on RAS, but again The Stilt's low settings sparked my curiosity.
Quote:


> this is one area where very low settings (too low) may be corrected by the MB to fix the timing error... and at least on Intel platforms the corrected value is not shown in any Timing query/reader from the OS. Best thing to do is lower it until efficiency is lost or instability results. If we had access, increasing tREFI can help with some performance measures. Maybe @The Stilt or @[email protected] can chime in on this


My settings just passed 1000% HCI, so for pure memory testing they seem pretty stable. I will try benchmarking different tRAS settings with and without changing tRC accordingly to see how much of a difference it makes (or not).

Since tREF is not directly accessible the only way to change it is by using a different multiplier.


----------



## kaseki

I know most here like some proof of assertions, often difficult for me under Linux without the standard Windows tools. However, here is an example of a pure Extreme Tweaker page core OC being down-clocked due to lack of required CPU power. The widgets on the upper tray are standard Linux Mint devices. I have allocated one per core (which is one per even-numbered thread because Mint doesn't know the difference). Each is running "on-demand" mode.

Running Valley in windowed mode, the full power core jumps around among the eight.


----------



## Timur Born

For those interested, this is my PCMARK 10 result compared to two 4970Ks using more or less the same GPU (GTX 780). All CPUs running at 4.0 GHz, one 4970K turbo boosting to 4.5 GHz and GPU clocks close to mine (1.), the other turbo boosting to 4.3 GHz and GPU clocks much lower than mine (3.). My 1800X comes out 2nd place in this comparison, but PCMARK 10 really seems to be quite GPU bound, so it's hard to use it for real comparisons with my old GPU.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/pcm10b/29932/pcm10b/28236/pcm10b/27757#

This was done using AMD's power profile, but with Core Parking set to 50%.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> For those interested, this is my PCMARK 10 result compared to two 4970Ks using more or less the same GPU (GTX 780). All CPUs running at 4.0 GHz, one 4970K turbo boosting to 4.5 GHz and GPU clocks close to mine (1.), the other turbo boosting to 4.3 GHz and GPU clocks much lower than mine (3.). My 1800X comes out 2nd place in this comparison, but PCMARK 10 really seems to be quite GPU bound, so it's hard to use it for real comparisons with my old GPU.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/pcm10b/29932/pcm10b/28236/pcm10b/27757#
> 
> This was done using AMD's power profile, but with Core Parking set to 50%.


good results. does your pc run 24/7 without errors


----------



## MuddyPaws

For any one that has'nt got the link for p codes: http://old.cit.odessa.ua/postkarta/bios_post_code_introduction.pdf


----------



## Timur Born

The combination of 4.0 GHz CPU OC + 3333-C14 with low subs likely won't work 24/7, even when CPU or memory OC by themselves do work. Lowering the CPU to something like 3.975 GHz might work for everything but ITB AVX max (30 loops), but since I know that my CPU can do 4.0 I will first check what is possible in combination with memory OC. Next thing to check is something like 8 hours of Realbench.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> The combination of 4.0 GHz CPU OC + 3333-C14 with low subs likely won't work 24/7, even when CPU or memory OC by themselves do work. Lowering the CPU to something like 3.975 GHz might work for everything but ITB AVX max (30 loops), but since I know that my CPU can do 4.0 I will first check what is possible in combination with memory OC. Next thing to check is something like 8 hours of Realbench.


I will watch for results thank you +rep


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> For those interested, this is my PCMARK 10 result compared to two 4970Ks using more or less the same GPU (GTX 780). All CPUs running at 4.0 GHz, one 4970K turbo boosting to 4.5 GHz and GPU clocks close to mine (1.), the other turbo boosting to 4.3 GHz and GPU clocks much lower than mine (3.). My 1800X comes out 2nd place in this comparison, but PCMARK 10 really seems to be quite GPU bound, so it's hard to use it for real comparisons with my old GPU.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/pcm10b/29932/pcm10b/28236/pcm10b/27757#
> 
> This was done using AMD's power profile, but with Core Parking set to 50%.
> 
> 
> 
> good results. does your pc run 24/7 without errors
Click to expand...

What would be an adequate test of 24/7 operation? Do we measure rare memory re-reads, or just crashes. At one limit one leaves the PC on, much of the time in screensaver mode, and intermittently returns to the desktop to perform tasks. At the other limit the PC is set up to run stressapptest for 605k seconds, likely reducing memory lifetime if nothing else. Either test would only provide a one-week sample. Does the PC have to operate error free for 30 weeks to bring the per week confidence value to a point of reasonably high statistical significance? .


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> Ok so I went back and started reading again all post's to try to make some kind of accurate thoughts on the platform.
> 
> well what I see happening with all the testing is this, Ryzen wasn't ready for release.
> 
> plus there's a lot of new people to oc'ing because this platform is also giving problem's on stock to.
> 
> memory issues, booting issues, temp issues, and for the record most people "DID'NT KNOW THIS IS BETA". So give up the "YOU KNOW WHAT YOU WHERE BUYING INTO chit". Because that chit wont fly OK Amd.
> 
> I hope they don't get involved with in total recall has so many people are having issues with this head trap of a platform. then the ocd kicks in , like oh I need to keep going surely I didn't waste my money, and like me it's sitting in an open case tt core p5 waiting to go to the customer, what do I keep saying to him it's unstable right now call back in a few months while I play with it. AMD your in trouble here and you know it.
> 
> AMD grabbing the glory without entering the race as prepared athletes of the CPU Olympics,
> 
> Again no one told me or my customer that this is a paid beta test.
> 
> waiting for second gen now, all the stuff sent back, not fit to use.
> 
> sorry Asus that AMD screwed you over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muddypaws custom builds.


Many of the people that got "issues" is those that cry over not being able to OC to the same speeds as those that top those graphs. So they create own issues. Didn't AMD say that any RAM speed above 2666 is concidered OC? Well, OC doesn't always work the same way for everyone. At Ryzen release all RAM sticks was basicly made for Intel and XMP.

I got no issues at all. Maybe i'm just lucky with my pieces of HW but I did have issues prior to 9945 BIOS. My 1700x currently runs at 3.9 @ 1,373v under load and my Corsair Hynix just boots at rated 3200 by only changing the strap. Need to set rated timings manually but that's it. Disabling the Sense Skew seems to set the temps right but not sure if they are correct under load.

We're what, 3 months into this now? X99 was good after a year or so and this "paid beta tester" thing happens all over the place these days anyway. Should consumers accepts this? No, but we do anyway and will continue to do so because we will continue to buy new stuff. All game releases seems to be beta these days to make a good example.

X299 is a freaking mess with all the PCIE differences they managed to put into 1 platform and noone should buy it and support that crap move from Intel. The 7820X is like 250$ more than the 1800x. Yeah it's faster but not 250$ faster. And the X299 boards aren't exatly cheap either.

Sorry you have so many issues but don't make it sound like Ryzen is broken, it ain't and there are tons of people without these issues.


----------



## Obvcop

I was wondering if anyone can give me some advice here. My CPU (1600x) is at stock but I've been experimenting with OCing my ram for the first time. The RAM itself is Crucial Ballistix Sport 2x4gb kit which is rated to CL16x2400. I've managed to overclock it using the multiplier to 2666mhz and then drop the main timings to 12-12-12.

I've now somehow gotten it up to 2933mhz with the timings included in my picture. I feel like this is a reasonable enough overclock on the ram but I am wondering if it's possible to lower the timings evern further. I just need some advice on what sub-timings to lower and any ballpark values that might help. I don't want to ruin my RAM OC as I managed to get it to this on 1t and geardown disabled.


----------



## MynRich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> UHQ due to it's 8.709ns rated cycle time, despite it's at 1.40V.


So I typed in the HQ settings for the 3200 option. Ran mem test over night with 7 instances of 2000MB each. After 798% passing on one instance of MemTest 1 error was found. The other 6 instances made it to 1400% before I closed it all down. Stable? Safe to aim for the UHQ now? Like I could safely fall back to these settings despite the 1 error at double standard validation time?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MynRich*
> 
> So I typed in the HQ settings for the 3200 option. Ran mem test over night with 7 instances of 2000MB each. After 798% passing on one instance of MemTest 1 error was found. The other 6 instances made it to 1400% before I closed it all down. Stable? Safe to aim for the UHQ now? Like I could safely fall back to these settings despite the 1 error at double standard validation time?


What's your SoC Voltage, ProcODT?


----------



## Decoman

I have been able to run the Flare X 3200 ram at 3333 (roughly 4% increase in clock freq. from 3200MHz) with Stilt's "safe" settings, but Super pi results seem worse, though better in Arma 3, though I am not 100% sure about Arma 3, as I don't have good references to past results, having tested the fps with YAAB.







Seems stable for me as well.

Still, I have not figured out how to up the voltage for my ram. If you know how do to that with bios 1401 on Crosshair VI Hero board, consider sending me a message and help me out please.


----------



## Kriant

Sooo it seems that I might be able to push my memory to 3144 13-13-13-34-2T, should I do that, or strive for 3280ish 14-14-14-34-2T?


----------



## MynRich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> What's your SoC Voltage, ProcODT?


SoC-1.1v
ProcODT-60Ohms

Also BankGroupSwap and BankGroupSwapAlt were on auto.


----------



## Martin778

I'm having some nasty Vcore droop with LLC on auto or HWinfo64 is acting up.

When I set it manually to like 1.41-1.42V, according to the CPU sensor it will drop to 1.39 after starting Prime95 and furter down to 1.387, 1.381, 1.375.
Same thing happens when using offset Vcore.

The motherboard's sensor reports 1.439-1.395V.


----------



## Cata79

The vdroop on this board is laughable. Only from llc3 it starts mitigating it. Llc 1&2 do jack****.


----------



## Martin778

When I set CPU current capability 140% and Optimized Phase it locks to 100x22 again.









I mean, this Vdroop can't be correct?




+
LLC3 is able to hold the Vdroop to 1.400V. But the board's sensor starts reporting 1.46V that drops to 1.439V.
Seriously ***


----------



## R71800XSS

A quick question.

what usb 3.1 type has C6H? Type C?. Somebody can said me a link anywhere o post a photo (compatible wire, if it exist!!).

Thanks


----------



## gupsterg

@Timur Born

I'm using The Stilt's 3333MHz Fast settings in post 20828 with tRFC 267 in the spoilers. My jaw dropped when the rig posts with that setup TBH, yeah I needed 1.375V vs 1.35V. AIDA64 is sweet, 3DM FS AOK, HCI Memtest 6.5hrs pass, GSAT 3hrs pass, IBT AVX I did like set of 3 morning, 6 later in the day and then another 10 further on.

Thanks for checking you have no issues with Fast Startup in W10C, I wonder if others note the difference, it can be easy to miss. I only caught it today as have not been doing lengthy stress tests and your earlier post made me look at Q-Codes and when I saw 40 at one boot after in OS and 24 another time I then checked logs.

@MuddyPaws

The post code PDF is irrelevant, as said before it is a) old and unlikely to be for this b) it's Award bios this is AMI (American Megatrends Inc.).

@Martin778

You may wish to see section LLC settings on C6H in OP of here. I use [Auto] for CPU Vcore and SOC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> A quick question.
> 
> what usb 3.1 type has C6H? Type C?. Somebody can said me a link anywhere o post a photo (compatible wire, if it exist!!).
> 
> Thanks


USB Ports section link below.

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/specifications/


----------



## R71800XSS

@gupsterg
Quote:


> USB Ports section link below.
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/specifications/


I know it, but where can I buy a wire for C6H, for connect to mobo (internal)?

I go to change case for more airflow, and I will have 4 ports usb 3.0 in front, I need a internal wire usb 3.1.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Martin778

I know The Stilt recommended to leave LLC alone but look what happens when you load it with P95 (the Ryzen version).

0.05V drop? The core voltage is all over the place.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Timur BornThanks for checking you have no issues with Fast Startup in W10C, I wonder if others note the difference, it can be easy to miss. I only caught it today as have not been doing lengthy stress tests and your earlier post made me look at Q-Codes and when I saw 40 at one boot after in OS and 24 another time I then checked logs.


I edited that post a few minutes later: I noticed that I already had turned off the hibernation file by habit and thus also automatically disabled Fast Startup along the way.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> And Silicon Lottery will offer a 1 year warranty on their SKL-X delids.


And? This is not the place for this information as the SKL-X is an Intel proc. This is an ASUS RoG CVIHero thread and that proc will never in a million years fit on it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> Ok so I went back and started reading again all post's to try to make some kind of accurate thoughts on the platform.
> 
> well what I see happening with all the testing is this, Ryzen wasn't ready for release.
> 
> plus there's a lot of new people to oc'ing because this platform is also giving problem's on stock to.
> 
> memory issues, booting issues, temp issues, and for the record most people "DID'NT KNOW THIS IS BETA". So give up the "YOU KNOW WHAT YOU WHERE BUYING INTO chit". Because that chit wont fly OK Amd.
> 
> I hope they don't get involved with in total recall has so many people are having issues with this head trap of a platform. then the ocd kicks in , like oh I need to keep going surely I didn't waste my money, and like me it's sitting in an open case tt core p5 waiting to go to the customer, what do I keep saying to him it's unstable right now call back in a few months while I play with it. AMD your in trouble here and you know it.
> 
> AMD grabbing the glory without entering the race as prepared athletes of the CPU Olympics,
> 
> Again no one told me or my customer that this is a paid beta test.
> 
> waiting for second gen now, all the stuff sent back, not fit to use.
> 
> sorry Asus that AMD screwed you over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muddypaws custom builds.


Sorry for your troubles but *everything* is a paid Beta test these days. You cannot name a single Intel proc that was perfect out of the box, over the last 7-10 years. Maybe the Q series? But let's be honest when comparing apples to oranges(Intel v AMD). Intel proc chips require a delid(most of the time) to be able to put a solid 4.0 clock on them. AMD doesn't require a delid. But they do have their issues too and nobody is saying otherwise. I'd rather spend less and have to deal with issues, than spend more and have to deal with issues that could have been avoided at the lidding end of the manufacturing process.

You spend more for Intel specific components compared to AMD, more for the CPU and more for a proper delid. I like both but have a budget for one. I will stay with AMD for my upcoming build. Complaining about Ryzen at this point on this thread is running the ragged edge of the topic imho.









~Ceadder


----------



## iamatiger

I'm in the process of looking for new memory modules, since I heard 3200 MHz works better, and my current kit is only 2666MHz.

Has anyone been able to get 4Dimms to work at 3200MHz? (so for example 32GB 4x8GB is what i'm interested in getting). I think I saw someone get the Trident Z RGB 4x16GB kit to run at 3200MHz, Does this seem like a pretty safe kit at quad channel?

Another kit i'm particularly interested in is the Corsair Dominator series, although I don't think I've seen anybody get ANYTHING from that line to run at quad channel.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> I have been able to run the Flare X 3200 ram at 3333 (roughly 4% increase in clock freq. from 3200MHz) with Stilt's "safe" settings, but Super pi results seem worse, though better in Arma 3, though I am not 100% sure about Arma 3, as I don't have good references to past results, having tested the fps with YAAB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems stable for me as well.
> 
> Still, I have not figured out how to up the voltage for my ram. If you know how do to that with bios 1401 on Crosshair VI Hero board, consider sending me a message and help me out please.


It is third above the bottom of the Extreme Tweaker page. Don't forget the DRAM boot voltage, which is at the bottom of the Digi+Power Control subpage of the Extreme Tweaker page. [Locations come from my complete set of BIOS images taken of BIOS 1107 so they may be slightly moved in page position on 1401.]


----------



## gupsterg

@R71800XSS

Now that is the million dollar question







. It has been discussed before in thread. Elmor stated as case manufacturers "catch up" the cable would be with it. Issue is peeps which don't buy a new case with said cable will struggle at present. I have not searched for one yet, Timur Born IIRC bought one, a Lian Li branded cable.

@Martin778.

If you can not pass Prime95 with whatever voltage you are using with [Auto] LLC then voltage point needs to be adjusted. In that section stated by The Stilt and [email protected] LL is loose on AM4, again The Stilt has posted about it, but that is the manufacturer spec. Using higher LLC you will see overshoot which SW/DMM may not capture, so your average voltage technically is higher.

http://www.masterslair.com/vdroop-and-load-line-calibration-is-vdroop-really-bad

Old page but relevant still.

@Timur Born

Yes I saw the edit when I posted by reply, so I thanked you for info share. Hoping another checks. I should have worded my post better








.


----------



## Timur Born

With an SSD there hardly is a reason to use Fast Start anyway. POST times can be longer than Windows boot times.


----------



## quakeguy

I'm really new at this. What is the "vdccr soc" in Ryzen Master utility?

This is the SoC Voltage in my ASUS CH6 Extreme Tweaker setting? That's the SOC right? It shouldn't go past 1.25 right?? Mines at 1.15 right now in the ASUS Mobo settings, Ryzen Master reports 1.10

I'm also guessing SoC is not reported on CPU-Z from the looks of it - https://valid.x86.fr/t66k2p


----------



## Martin778

I understand, it crashes at code 8 which is CPU related but the Vdroop is almost all the + offset I give to the CPU


----------



## gupsterg

@Timur Born

I agree







.

- Posting about the differing Q-Code was just as info, so others my know and check, etc.
- Find out if it only me or others getting the same.
- Ascertain if it's a bug or OC'ing side effect, etc.

@quakeguy

vdccr soc in RM is SOC in UEFI.

The mobo as such does not set SOC on [Auto] when we have increased RAM MHz by say determination of what is right. It has "Auto rule" AFAIK were it just does x for y setup. It is not like [Auto] voltage for CPU where actual SMU of CPU is setting appropriate voltage based on CPU in socket.

When on UEFI defaults I check SOC value, manually set so then SOC matches what was on defaults as measured on DMM or say a monitoring SW. Then I increase as required. I use 3333MHz and 1.05V is right for test cases I did, 3466MHz needs ~1.1V, 3200MHz is ~0.975V, anything lower I just need default which is ~0.925V on this CPU IIRC.

I have used 3x R7 1700 on same mobo and HW, SOC at default can differ, what each CPU needs with OC setup also differs. SOC at [Auto] with RAM MHz has always been too high, manually setting/assessing always has yielded me lower SOC.

@Martin778

Q-Code 8 can be SOC related as well. It is a "all purpose" Q-Code that system destabilised.

I have seen numerous times if say set SOC level was way too low, CPU will not enter OS and Q-Code 8. Then as another example posted a few pages back on 3.8GHz/3333MHz profile, I need only SOC of 1.0V to pass ~6.5hrs of testing in HCI memtest, same SOC will Q-Code 8 when IBT AVX custom 13312MB was run. SOC increase to 1.05V solve, then any other stability tests which are heavy on rig are AOK.

So Q-Code 8 could be VCORE, SOC and even RAM MHz/timings can create this code on my rig, as they may be too high MHZ/too low timings, etc. Timur Born has seen Q-Code 8 also when playing with getting CPU to over heat.


----------



## iamatiger

Hey, I just found an awesome site! It looks like someone has tabulated a list of CPUz validations from people running various ram kits with ryzen. Check this out, it seems this issue is a lot less of an issue than it once was, unless I'm mistaken and these aren't actually passing tests run by real people?

https://rymem.vraith.com/

Also another great link here: (spreadsheet gotten off of the ROG forums)
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1YSZB70P71Kd4iAyxSpAZf0lc2GmyALKJOQ7vA1MhV2s/pub?output=html&widget=true


----------



## Martin778

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Timur Born
> @Martin778
> 
> Q-Code 8 can be SOC related as well. It is a "all purpose" Q-Code that system destabilised.
> 
> I have seen numerous times if say set SOC level was way too low, CPU will not enter OS and Q-Code 8. Then as another example posted a few pages back on 3.8GHz/3333MHz profile, I need only SOC of 1.0V to pass ~6.5hrs of testing in HCI memtest, same SOC will Q-Code 8 when IBT AVX custom 13312MB was run. SOC increase to 1.05V solve, then any other stability tests which are heavy on rig are AOK.
> 
> So Q-Code 8 could be VCORE, SOC and even RAM MHz/timings can create this code on my rig, as they may be too high MHZ/too low timings, etc. Timur Born has seen Q-Code 8 also when playing with getting CPU to over heat.


Could be, my SOC is 1.12V now, just to exclude as many voltage variables as possible. RAM 1.36V and 1.38V at boot but still this Vdroop looks absolutely extreme.
I couldn't get 4GHz at +0.08V offset, it would crash in a few minutes because the volts were dropping to like 1.36-1.37V.


----------



## ajlueke

Quad DIMMs at 3466MHz


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> I know The Stilt recommended to leave LLC alone but look what happens when you load it with P95 (the Ryzen version).
> 
> 0.05V drop? The core voltage is all over the place.


The sensors on this board have 21.9mV LSB accuracy, so don't draw too many conclusion based on the software readings.


----------



## Martin778

What about the CPU sensors? My Vcore drops and fluctates betwen 1.373 and 1.395 in the newest Aida 64.
When I stop Prime95 it goes back to 1.43V.



To get 4GHz on this setup I'd probably have to set Vcore to 1.50V and let it drop to 1.44-1.45V or set all power phase related settings to Extreme / full power









I use a single 8 pin EPS but that shouldn't be any issue, or would it?


----------



## gupsterg

AIDA64 shows CPU Core from ITE8665E, as stated by The Stilt above and this post, it's accuracy level is not great.

AIDA64 CPU Core is same as what is shown in HWiNFO as VCORE under the Asus Crosshair VI Hero section. This is the Super IO chip giving readings, ie ITE8665E.

Use the voltages in SW as guide, not as absolute. As explained before SW isn't as accurate as we would like. This is not the SW at fault as such, it's down to what they rely on to show the data. Then the speed at which each element can get the voltage read affects accuracy and other things.

The 1800X is higher leakage CPU than a 1700 non X, so it's "Load Line Effect" is greater as well.

If voltage use is getting too high, for stability passing, for your liking, then only option is to lower OC.


----------



## Martin778

Time to take the DMM then, shame that the measuring points are almost unreachable under the ATX 24 pin connector.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Time to take the DMM then, shame that the measuring points are almost unreachable under the ATX 24 pin connector.


The read points have LL effect, again discussed in thread and in OP of my thread see section *C6H ProbeIt VCORE point vs measuring at socket*. The ProbeIt points again I use as a MAX case, not as actual.

CPU Core Voltage SVI2 TFN max is what I gauge to know where I am. Also be aware what is show in a SW can differ based on it's polling rate, so sometimes I lower this to get a better picture.


----------



## Martin778

I've put LLC=5, CPU Current 140%, Optimized Phase and Phase Response: Extreme and now the voltage stays at around 1.43V with occasional spikes to 1.46V so I'd probably be good with LLC=4.

+
With LLC=4 the SVI2 reports core voltage drop from 1.425 to 1.412V


----------



## hotstocks

One thing I am still quite upset about this mobo and my new laptops mobo is there is no SSD encryption password. Why the hell not on a premium board? With my old laptop you just put in the SSD password once and used a Samsung SSD and if your drive was ever stolen, lost, ect. No one could ever decrypt it, and it was no perf penalty an done on the fly automatically anyways. Yet all these mobo manufacturers aren't putting it in the bios because they are afraid people are going to get locked out of their own SSDs by forgetting password, that's just stupid. Though I did have to send my Samsung SSD back to samsung for them to make it operable again, after switching laptops and swapping in the drive, I could not get into it to decrypt because Asus are completely incompetent and my SSD password was say, "[email protected]" on the old laptop, and Asus bios would let me put the password in EXCEPT it would not type or accept the "special character" @, so I was locked out. Asus really makes decent stuff, but just drops the ball on basic things like that, Aura corrupting ram, this mobo only having one usb 2 header, ect. And my lights are dead "I think" but I don't care because I am not going to install Aura again after I had a corrupted stick just to get my lights back on. And I have NON-RGB sticks, completely unnaceptable. The software need to check if other software is running that would conflict and corrupt spd, if not don't put out the [email protected] software.


----------



## Cata79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> When I set CPU current capability 140% and Optimized Phase it locks to 100x22 again.


Multiplier locks at 22? Try and disable spread spectrum.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @noko59
> 
> Thanks for posting how The Stilt's timings went for you, looking forward to further updates on where you get as final MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Me this weekend no plans of tweaking, just using PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @kaseki
> 
> Thanks for share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Must be a M$ thing then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , both W7 & W10C behave the same way for me.
> 
> @elguero
> 
> In OP of this thread view section The base-clock (BCLK) > Readings of BCLK in monitoring SW .
> 
> Even with say AI Tuner: Manual BCLK: 100MHz and CPU VRM Spread Spectrum: Disabled I will every so often see BCLK not as 100MHz, due to explanation in section of linked thread.
> 
> Praz has posted I think ~3+ times what CPU VRM Spread Spectrum does, if you go to the Search This Thread option enter the text string and then sort by relevance look for his posts.


This is at 3.9ghz, BCLK 104, 3333 Mem Setting. SkyDive, 3 runs, was at 133fps which turned out to be the fastest so far of all tests.CAD 30/30/40/30.


----------



## Martin778

Can someone upload his/her 3.9 or 4ghz 1800x + 3200 RAM Bdie profile?


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

Hi dudes,

I seen someone else had issues with bus speed being 99.80.

Could someone tell me how to fix this on ROG Crosshair VI Hero?

I thought it's virtualisation thing but it was already disabled in the BIOS so I enabled it and there's no change.

I OC my 1800X using Pstate overclocking and I'm using the following codes: A0, 8 and I can't remember the last one but voltages are set to 1.35V.

Thanks in advance.

Also, is there a way I could get my Corsair Vengeance RED LED 3200Mhz RAM to run at it's rated speed? I tried DOCP profile and manual but the PC restarts and ram is at 2133 (Stock). I managed to only get 2666. Thanks in advance!


----------



## austinmrs

Guys im really indecisive on my purchase...

I will mainly play CS GO + Player Unknow BattleGrounds, and i will stream it sometimes. Other than that, no video editing, only browsing and coding.

Asus PRIME X370-PRO + AMD RYZEN 1700 = 462€

Asus Crosshair VI Hero + AMD RYZEN 1600 = 505€

I have a H110iGT; and i really want to try to OC my CPU to at least 4.0Ghz if possible.

I see on every forum that everyone is recommending a good board to ryzen, to get some future proof and get some upgrades in the future (buy ryzen zen 2 or 3 and still keep the same x370 board).

Will i gain that much performance by buying a 1700 instead of a 1600? Or is the 1600 plenty enough and i should invest on the Crosshair VI?


----------



## ggdfdgd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Guys im really indecisive on my purchase...
> 
> I will mainly play CS GO + Player Unknow BattleGrounds, and i will stream it sometimes. Other than that, no video editing, only browsing and coding.
> 
> Asus PRIME X370-PRO + AMD RYZEN 1700 = 462€
> 
> Asus Crosshair VI Hero + AMD RYZEN 1600 = 505€
> 
> I have a H110iGT; and i really want to try to OC my CPU to at least 4.0Ghz if possible.
> 
> I see on every forum that everyone is recommending a good board to ryzen, to get some future proof and get some upgrades in the future (buy ryzen zen 2 or 3 and still keep the same x370 board).
> 
> Will i gain that much performance by buying a 1700 instead of a 1600? Or is the 1600 plenty enough and i should invest on the Crosshair VI?


Ryzen 5 1600X + Asus ROG STRIX B350-F GAMING unless you actually need the additional features X370 provides over B350. If you want to invest in something that actually makes a difference invest in high speed samsung b-die RAM.


----------



## ggdfdgd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNaitsyrk*
> 
> Hi dudes,
> 
> I seen someone else had issues with bus speed being 99.80.
> 
> Could someone tell me how to fix this on ROG Crosshair VI Hero?


Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggdfdgd3*
> 
> Ryzen 5 1600 + Asus ROG STRIX B350-F GAMING unless you actually need the additional features X370 provides over B350. If you want to invest in something that actually makes a difference invest in high speed samsung b-die RAM.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggdfdgd3*
> 
> Ryzen 5 1600X + Asus ROG STRIX B350-F GAMING unless you actually need the additional features X370 provides over B350. If you want to invest in something that actually makes a difference invest in high speed samsung b-die RAM.


That board is not available here still.

I have the X370 Prime by Asus or Gaming K4 by Asrock.


----------



## Kriant

The best I can get so far. Did 300% memtest HCI + 4.5h of Prime95 blend (will do another 12h overnighter later).

Vcore 1.39375 + LLC2
SoC - 1.18v
ProcODT at 80 Ohms, otherwise won't even boot.

Is that ProcODT considered safe?


----------



## ggdfdgd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> That board is not available here still.
> 
> I have the X370 Prime by Asus or Gaming K4 by Asrock.


I'd go for the Asus Prime then. As far as the CPU goes if your priority is gaming and getting a 4ghz overclock the Ryzen 5 1600X is your best bet. In CS GO for example there's zero difference between the 6 and 8 core ryzens when clocked to the same speed.


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggdfdgd3*
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]


Thanks it worked! Pretty happy now.

I have another question to the general population here. I nicked 2x16GB RAM sticks from my old X99 build and they're rated at 3200Mhz. I bought these sticks before Ryzen was released. 2016 Sept more or less. I can only run them at 2666Mhz manually at 14 14 14 14 34 timings.

Is there anything I can do to run them at the rated speeds? It's Corsair Vengeance RED LED 2x 16GB 3200Mhz. Here's the code for the RAM: CMU32GX4M2C3200C16R

Also, is anyone using BETA BIOS for Crosshair VI Hero? I think it's 1401 from the ROG forums. Would be nice if I could get some feedback on it.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggdfdgd3*
> 
> I'd go for the Asus Prime then. As far as the CPU goes if your priority is gaming and getting a 4ghz overclock the Ryzen 5 1600X is your best bet. In CS GO for example there's zero difference between the 6 and 8 core ryzens when clocked to the same speed.


I know that, but for going to a 1600x i might as well go for the 1700 since its only 40€ more...

I dont think i will go for the x versions since the non-x are so much better value.

I saw this video that shows the asus x370 pro running really hot on the vrms...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dK0fJNH_Gg


----------



## ggdfdgd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> 
> 
> The best I can get so far. Did 300% memtest HCI + 4.5h of Prime95 blend (will do another 12h overnighter later).
> 
> Vcore 1.39375 + LLC2
> SoC - 1.18v
> ProcODT at 80 Ohms, otherwise won't even boot.
> 
> Is that ProcODT considered safe?


ProcODT is always safe, the worst that a incorrect value can do is instability or inability to boot but it wont cause any damage. And for 2x16gb dual rank ram 80 or 96 usually works the best.


----------



## R71800XSS

@Timur Born

is this the cable you bought for USB 3.1 port of C6H?

https://www.caseking.de/en/lian-li-pw-ic01nh45-usb-3.1-typ-c-i-o-port-fuer-pc-o11-geli-770.html


----------



## kaseki

For the record: Present BIOS text dump file after a few minor tweaks that seem to have had no benefit, but there was no failure in 1 hour of GSAT at 79F (26C).

R7 1800X @ 3.9 GHz; G.Skill TridentZ 3200C14 at 1.375V, 3200 MT/s, 2 x 16 GB, Linux Mint 18.1 MATE 64-bit


Spoiler: BIOS text file



Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [39.00]
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
CPU SOC Voltage [Auto]
DRAM Voltage [1.37500]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
Trc_SM [48]
TrrdS_SM [6]
TrrdL_SM [8]
Tfaw_SM [34]
TwtrS_SM [4]
TwtrL_SM [12]
Twr_SM [12]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [2]
TwrwrScl_SM [2]
Trfc_SM [400]
Trfc2_SM [350]
Trfc4_SM [256]
Tcwl_SM [14]
Trtp_SM [12]
Trdwr_SM [6]
Twrrd_SM [3]
TwrwrSc_SM [1]
TwrwrSd_SM [7]
TwrwrDd_SM [7]
TrdrdSc_SM [1]
TrdrdSd_SM [5]
TrdrdDd_SM [5]
Tcke_SM [1]
ProcODT_SM [96 ohm]
Cmd2T [2T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [RZQ/2]
RttWr [RZQ/2]
RttPark [RZQ/2]
VTTDDR Voltage [0.67980]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
CPU Current Capability [Auto]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
Active Frequency Mode [Disabled]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
DRAM Current Capability [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.40000]
Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Enabled]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Disabled]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [Off]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
Patriot Memory PMAP [Auto]
USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Auto]
USB3_6 [Auto]
USB3_7 [Auto]
USB3_8 [Auto]
USB3_9 [Auto]
USB3_10 [Auto]
USB2_11 [Auto]
USB2_12 [Auto]
USB2_13 [Auto]
USB2_14 [Auto]
USB_15 [Auto]
USB_16 [Auto]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [600 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Manual]
CPU Upper Temperature [70]
CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
CPU Middle Temperature [30]
CPU Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [50]
CPU Lower Temperature [20]
CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%) [50]
AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
IOMMU [Auto]
Remote Display Feature [Auto]
Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Disabled]
Boot Logo Display [Auto]
POST Delay Time [3 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [Legacy OPROM only]
Boot from Network Devices [Ignore]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name [3200]
Save to Profile [1]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]



Also, the Intel latency test results are listed.


Spoiler: Latency test



Intel(R) Memory Latency Checker - v3.3-Beta2
Measuring idle latencies (in ns)...
Memory node
Socket 0
0 72.2

Measuring Peak Memory Bandwidths for the system
Bandwidths are in MB/sec (1 MB/sec = 1,000,000 Bytes/sec)
Using all the threads from each core if Hyper-threading is enabled
Using traffic with the following read-write ratios
ALL Reads : 45926.6
3:1 Reads-Writes : 41576.1
2:1 Reads-Writes : 40903.5
1:1 Reads-Writes : 38079.0
Stream-triad like: 41447.2

Measuring Memory Bandwidths between nodes within system
Bandwidths are in MB/sec (1 MB/sec = 1,000,000 Bytes/sec)
Using all the threads from each core if Hyper-threading is enabled
Using Read-only traffic type
Memory node
Socket 0
0 45943.4

Measuring Loaded Latencies for the system
Using all the threads from each core if Hyper-threading is enabled
Using Read-only traffic type
Inject Latency Bandwidth
Delay (ns) MB/sec
==========================
00000 226.36 45516.8
00002 225.81 45508.3
00008 225.52 45462.0
00015 225.13 45435.3
00050 205.17 45318.8
00100 133.85 44589.4
00200 85.96 28770.6
00300 80.53 20991.5
00400 78.35 16572.3
00500 76.45 13706.2
00700 75.19 10269.7
01000 74.32 7575.4
01300 73.56 6083.6
01700 73.29 4889.7
02500 72.87 3631.1
03500 72.63 2857.0
05000 72.32 2272.9
09000 71.97 1662.7
20000 71.93 1238.8

Measuring cache-to-cache transfer latency (in ns)...
Local Socket L2->L2 HIT latency 21.6
Local Socket L2->L2 HITM latency 30.7


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNaitsyrk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ggdfdgd3*
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks it worked! Pretty happy now.
> 
> I have another question to the general population here. I nicked 2x16GB RAM sticks from my old X99 build and they're rated at 3200Mhz. I bought these sticks before Ryzen was released. 2016 Sept more or less. I can only run them at 2666Mhz manually at 14 14 14 14 34 timings.
> 
> Is there anything I can do to run them at the rated speeds? It's Corsair Vengeance RED LED 2x 16GB 3200Mhz. Here's the code for the RAM: CMU32GX4M2C3200C16R
> 
> Also, is anyone using BETA BIOS for Crosshair VI Hero? I think it's 1401 from the ROG forums. Would be nice if I could get some feedback on it.
Click to expand...

All of that an more is in this thread. Find by searching the first mention of 1401 and read from there.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> @Timur Born
> 
> is this the cable you bought for USB 3.1 port of C6H?
> 
> https://www.caseking.de/en/lian-li-pw-ic01nh45-usb-3.1-typ-c-i-o-port-fuer-pc-o11-geli-770.html
> 
> 
> 
> Reply to me (ROG forum, Timur Born said):
> "The Lian Li cable is available for 20 EUR in Germany. Seems like I have to get this one, since there are no other options available south of buying a new case for over 200 EUR. Asus really could have put that cable (+shield for slot installation) into the package".
Click to expand...


----------



## Xerazal

I still can't get my system stable, even at 2133mhz. Flare X 3200mhz, confirmed b die. System crashes to black screen, code 8 with blinking yellow led on board. The higher the frequency, the faster it crashes. 3200mhz with timing set to what ram rated for crashes within 15 minutes, while 2133 with everything set to auto crashes after about an hour. I've been dealing with this for a month now.

1401, though I've tried every bios I can think of, including 9945. 1700x @ stock speeds. Vcore set to 1.325 manually. Dram voltage I set anywhere between 1.35 and 1.4, doesn't seem to change anything. Protect set to 60ohms. I've tried setting timings manually, or leaving them on auto, which usually sets 16 16 16 16 39, still crashes. Load line set to level 4, but I've tried every setting to no avail. I have tried another kit of memory as well, corsair vengeance lpx 3200cl16, same thing.


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xerazal*
> 
> I still can't get my system stable, even at 2133mhz. Flare X 3200mhz, confirmed b die. System crashes to black screen, code 8 with blinking yellow led on board. The higher the frequency, the faster it crashes. 3200mhz with timing set to what ram rated for crashes within 15 minutes, while 2133 with everything set to auto crashes after about an hour. I've been dealing with this for a month now.
> 
> 1401, though I've tried every bios I can think of, including 9945. 1700x @ stock speeds. Vcore set to 1.325 manually. Dram voltage I set anywhere between 1.35 and 1.4, doesn't seem to change anything. Protect set to 60ohms. I've tried setting timings manually, or leaving them on auto, which usually sets 16 16 16 16 39, still crashes. Load line set to level 4, but I've tried every setting to no avail. I have tried another kit of memory as well, corsair vengeance lpx 3200cl16, same thing.


As far as I know code 8 has nothing to do with memory, it's a CPU overclock instability.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xerazal*
> 
> I still can't get my system stable, even at 2133mhz. Flare X 3200mhz, confirmed b die. System crashes to black screen, code 8 with blinking yellow led on board. The higher the frequency, the faster it crashes. 3200mhz with timing set to what ram rated for crashes within 15 minutes, while 2133 with everything set to auto crashes after about an hour. I've been dealing with this for a month now.
> 
> 1401, though I've tried every bios I can think of, including 9945. 1700x @ stock speeds. Vcore set to 1.325 manually. Dram voltage I set anywhere between 1.35 and 1.4, doesn't seem to change anything. Protect set to 60ohms. I've tried setting timings manually, or leaving them on auto, which usually sets 16 16 16 16 39, still crashes. Load line set to level 4, but I've tried every setting to no avail. I have tried another kit of memory as well, corsair vengeance lpx 3200cl16, same thing.


I would try a CPU RMA.


----------



## Xerazal

I know, problem is its a common issue. Asus' forums have people having the same issue, and some actually fixed it by replacing the motherboard, either with another C6H or with another MB altogether. I've swapped mine out 3 times for the same board, same problem.

I think its a RAM issue though because the LED that comes on is the RAM LED. I think i just got it stable by using someone's settings from this thread, a few pages back. Stitle I think was his name. So far, system has been up an hour at 3200mhz using his timings. So i'm guessing the timings were the issue, more specifically the other timings not just the standard 5 that i'm used to messing with.


----------



## Xerazal

If this keeps up, i might do just that. I'm already outside the window to exchange it unfortunately at microcenter, and i'd rather not be without the system for weeks waiting.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xerazal*
> 
> I still can't get my system stable, even at 2133mhz. Flare X 3200mhz, confirmed b die. System crashes to black screen, code 8 with blinking yellow led on board. The higher the frequency, the faster it crashes. 3200mhz with timing set to what ram rated for crashes within 15 minutes, while 2133 with everything set to auto crashes after about an hour. I've been dealing with this for a month now.
> 
> 1401, though I've tried every bios I can think of, including 9945. 1700x @ stock speeds. Vcore set to 1.325 manually. Dram voltage I set anywhere between 1.35 and 1.4, doesn't seem to change anything. Protect set to 60ohms. I've tried setting timings manually, or leaving them on auto, which usually sets 16 16 16 16 39, still crashes. Load line set to level 4, but I've tried every setting to no avail. I have tried another kit of memory as well, corsair vengeance lpx 3200cl16, same thing.


Reseat everything including plugs. I had constant crashes at first and for some reason my graphics card pcie had a small piece of plastic in it. Not sure where it came from or how it got in there. Take motherboard out of case and see if the crashes occur again. What cooling are you using? some of the backplates for water blocks have caused this issue, EK. Change out the power supply or borrow one. What have you done?


----------



## chakku

Seems cold boot issues are still present in 1401, at least for me. Took this long to realize because I don't normally turn my PC off.

1800X & Dual Rank SK Hynix for the record


----------



## Fright

Yeah that is true, tridentz and 1800x also coldboot bug is present in 1401.

@kaseki

Thx for sharing your TridentZ 3200C14 settings. Why is bank swap/interleaving enabled thought this has to be disabled and is only a useful feature for SR modules like Flare X series?

Furthermore could anyone explain "optimal" = best performance settings for samsung b-die DR modules 2 x 16 GB like the TridentZ kits. E.g. Geardown enabled or disabled, T1 vs. T2, bankswap/interleaving enabled or disabled and of utmost importance ProcODT (because kaseki has 96 Ohms but AMD techn. marketing said that if you go 80+ Ohms you need LN2 cooling for the RAM sticks I guess (I think you know the yt video). Or is 96 Ohms safe? Maybe could fix my aida 64 memory errors? Would be really nice if @elmor or kaseki could answer this. Thx in advance and much appreciated. Keep up the good work elmor, you and your team rock.
Quote:


> So 3200 MHz working so far, but I get random AIDA 64 memory errors since I tried out T1 commandrate + 14-14-14-34 maintimings. Memtest errors too. Reseted the bios and did a quick mem test with stockclocks (2133), everything was fine. Applied working 3200 MHz settings but this time with T2 commandrate + auto maintimings (16-16-16-39) and still received errors, before this they were no errors. Then disabled performance bias and it helped, one day later AIDA system stability test produced errors again even with performance bias disabled. All done with ProcODT of 80, geardown disabled, bank interleaving disabled, maybe ProcODT is the culprit? Should I try a lower or auto settings?
> 
> Coldboot bug and randomly occuring error 55 within first coldboot is still present, even with fast boot disabled. Now I'm on ProcODT 80 (as recommended by elmor for 2x16 samsung b die), 16-16-16-39 + auto subtimings, geardown disabled, bank interleaving disabled and a commandrate of 2.


Quote:


> Another strange occurance. 2-3 days ago I flashed 1401 and tried 3200 MHz and it worked. But thaiphoon spd tool needed ~ 16 seconds for the reading process of the spd data.
> On 1201 and with 2666 MHz the reading was much faster ~ 2 seconds for each stick. Tried a few seconds ago and the 2 seconds reading speed of spd data @3200 MHz clock speed is back as was it before with 2666. Very, very strange. Has someone an idea what could cause this or isn't this considered an issue after all?!
> 
> Also noticed that the board switched to locked aura state (that was given via the software before) even now that I have uninstalled the software back then when I was on 1201 bios and kept with the rainbow effect. Now with 1401 the static red is back (right after flashing it), even in stand-by. Seems that aura rgb lighting control settings directly within the bios aren't too far away anymore.
> 
> In the 1st moment I thought that maybe aura was causing the read-out delay or corrupted my spds (see the other post with AIDA 64 errors via stability test) even though the software is not installed anymore and every remaining service was manually deleted by myself.


Again the posts from the pages before, maybe someone else faced this kinda trouble with 3200 working flawlessly and then not and vice versa?! I'm confused.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNaitsyrk*
> 
> Hi dudes,
> 
> I seen someone else had issues with bus speed being 99.80.
> 
> Could someone tell me how to fix this on ROG Crosshair VI Hero?
> 
> I thought it's virtualisation thing but it was already disabled in the BIOS so I enabled it and there's no change.
> 
> I OC my 1800X using Pstate overclocking and I'm using the following codes: A0, 8 and I can't remember the last one but voltages are set to 1.35V.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Also, is there a way I could get my Corsair Vengeance RED LED 3200Mhz RAM to run at it's rated speed? I tried DOCP profile and manual but the PC restarts and ram is at 2133 (Stock). I managed to only get 2666. Thanks in advance!


It is rated at 3200 on Intel, not ryzen. The rating means nothing on this platform


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> It is rated at 3200 on Intel, not ryzen. The rating means nothing on anything other than Z170 and Z270


FTFY


----------



## bill1971

I think vrms getting hot up to 71 degrees,and I see low temps to cpu,about 20 idle and 40 under load,is these ok,please answer I don't want to burn my motherboard.


----------



## Cata79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNaitsyrk*
> 
> Thanks it worked! Pretty happy now.
> 
> I have another question to the general population here. I nicked 2x16GB RAM sticks from my old X99 build and they're rated at 3200Mhz. I bought these sticks before Ryzen was released. 2016 Sept more or less. I can only run them at 2666Mhz manually at 14 14 14 14 34 timings.
> 
> Is there anything I can do to run them at the rated speeds? It's Corsair Vengeance RED LED 2x 16GB 3200Mhz. Here's the code for the RAM: CMU32GX4M2C3200C16R
> 
> Also, is anyone using BETA BIOS for Crosshair VI Hero? I think it's 1401 from the ROG forums. Would be nice if I could get some feedback on it.


I have the blue led version, using 1401. I can boot at 3200, but is not stable. I'm running the memory at 3066. What is important is to set procodt at 96 ohm if you want to get above 2666.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Yeah that is true, tridentz and 1800x also coldboot bug is present in 1401.
> 
> @kaseki
> 
> Thx for sharing your TridentZ 3200C14 settings. Why is bank swap/interleaving enabled thought this has to be disabled and is only a useful feature for SR modules like Flare X series?
> 
> Furthermore could anyone explain "optimal" = best performance settings for samsung b-die DR modules 2 x 16 GB like the TridentZ kits. E.g. Geardown enabled or disabled, T1 vs. T2, bankswap/interleaving enabled or disabled and of utmost importance ProcODT (because kaseki has 96 Ohms but AMD techn. marketing said that if you go 80+ Ohms you need LN2 cooling for the RAM sticks I guess (I think you know the yt video). Or is 96 Ohms safe? Maybe could fix my aida 64 memory errors? Would be really nice if @elmor or kaseki could answer this. Thx in advance and much appreciated. Keep up the good work elmor, you and your team rock.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> So 3200 MHz working so far, but I get random AIDA 64 memory errors since I tried out T1 commandrate + 14-14-14-34 maintimings. Memtest errors too. Reseted the bios and did a quick mem test with stockclocks (2133), everything was fine. Applied working 3200 MHz settings but this time with T2 commandrate + auto maintimings (16-16-16-39) and still received errors, before this they were no errors. Then disabled performance bias and it helped, one day later AIDA system stability test produced errors again even with performance bias disabled. All done with ProcODT of 80, geardown disabled, bank interleaving disabled, maybe ProcODT is the culprit? Should I try a lower or auto settings?
> 
> Coldboot bug and randomly occuring error 55 within first coldboot is still present, even with fast boot disabled. Now I'm on ProcODT 80 (as recommended by elmor for 2x16 samsung b die), 16-16-16-39 + auto subtimings, geardown disabled, bank interleaving disabled and a commandrate of 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Another strange occurance. 2-3 days ago I flashed 1401 and tried 3200 MHz and it worked. But thaiphoon spd tool needed ~ 16 seconds for the reading process of the spd data.
> On 1201 and with 2666 MHz the reading was much faster ~ 2 seconds for each stick. Tried a few seconds ago and the 2 seconds reading speed of spd data @3200 MHz clock speed is back as was it before with 2666. Very, very strange. Has someone an idea what could cause this or isn't this considered an issue after all?!
> 
> Also noticed that the board switched to locked aura state (that was given via the software before) even now that I have uninstalled the software back then when I was on 1201 bios and kept with the rainbow effect. Now with 1401 the static red is back (right after flashing it), even in stand-by. Seems that aura rgb lighting control settings directly within the bios aren't too far away anymore.
> 
> In the 1st moment I thought that maybe aura was causing the read-out delay or corrupted my spds (see the other post with AIDA 64 errors via stability test) even though the software is not installed anymore and every remaining service was manually deleted by myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again the posts from the pages before, maybe someone else faced this kinda trouble with 3200 working flawlessly and then not and vice versa?! I'm confused.
Click to expand...

Neither of those quotes is from me and not particularly applicable to my experience, so I'd rather not comment on them.

With respect to the questions directed at me, let me first note that in general, and in spite of *gupsterg*'s vast effort, and *elmor*'s OP, we do not have anywhere I know of a true compendium of all the accrued knowledge of this thread beyond the thread itself. This means that to know everything, one has to have an eidetic memory and time to read these thousands of messages, filtering them for one's own special circumstances. What little I know (or at least suspect) has been written about in this thread. Reading time must be invested here to make use of the material available. I'd like to say that I stand on the shoulders of giants, but I don't think I can reach them yet.

(a) bankgroupswapinterleaving (or whatever) is reportedly not needed for single rank memory cards, and some disable it with performance gain; I have dual rank (2 x 16) and my understanding is that it is necessary for proper function -- at least I don't recall anyone who is using dual rank disabling it.

(b) proc_ODT is a transmission line impedance optimizing resistance and can safely (but not necessarily functionally) be anything that is settable within the list that opens when messing with it in the BIOS settings. Generally lower resistance (higher conductance) works best for single rank, and higher resistance (lower conductance) works best for dual rank G.Skill, all else being equal, _based on reports here_. The optimal value varies with CPU, motherboard, and DRAM, (and likely motherboard dielectric temperature), so even what people report for their specific cases should only be considered an indication of where one might want to start testing from. 96 ohms was reported here once as working with the same memory as I have, and I f tried it and found that it helped. I haven't exhaustively compared it to 80 ohms. If I try to go higher than 3200 MT/s, I will need to check whether 80 ohms is more optimal, as some prefer it for the same DRAM as I use. *Raja @ Asus* has commented on this parameter in this thread, as have a few others.

(c) My DRAM is labeled 2T, so that is what I use. For earlier BIOSes limited to 1T, I couldn't then get higher than 2933 MT/s. I probably could find 1T workable if I experimented enough, but I would rather wait for a BIOS without some known limitations as described here recently by *The Stilt*. To get 2T to work, geardown has to be disabled. What geardown does is explained in this thread in a few places that I recall. Search for it.

(d) There is critical information in this thread discussed weeks ago that seems to be unknown to those now joining us. In particular, Aura software and G.Skill software intended to meddle with decorative LEDs can cause DRAM SPD file corruption, reportedly due to the software's failure to use a suitable mutex. Tools to discover this issue and fix it have been made available by both Thaiphoon and elmor. Persons with corrupted DRAM can find that training doesn't work well. The Ryzen CPU always trains, and getting the motherboard/CPU/DRAM to a state of functionality at stock or higher memory frequencies requires either care and patience, or a quasi-optimal set of user-entered timing settings. But the DRAM has to be fully functional to start with.

(e) I don't have a good handle on how sensitive or insensitive the PC components that we handle are to electrostatic discharge (ESD). All their packaging notes that the hazard exists. I know industry's position, however, (see the many presentations available on the Internet) and I think the cavalier handling demonstrated in innumerable videos is extremely risky. ESD damage is insidious. The component/sub-system subjected to ESD doesn't necessarily die, but may operate in a degraded mode indefinitely. Read up on it and its mitigation and take all due care. You don't need to pet a cat while scuffing across a rug to charge up to a level that is hazardous to microelectronics.

(f) Last, while I don't run Windows and do not have some of the driver and tool conflicts that have been reported here, (and as a result I also don't have many useful ways of knowing what the BIOS is up to when in the Linux OS), I can relate that the multiplicity of softwares that some have had running at the same time on Windows reportedly cause problems.


----------



## Xerazal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Reseat everything including plugs. I had constant crashes at first and for some reason my graphics card pcie had a small piece of plastic in it. Not sure where it came from or how it got in there. Take motherboard out of case and see if the crashes occur again. What cooling are you using? some of the backplates for water blocks have caused this issue, EK. Change out the power supply or borrow one. What have you done?


i've reseated everything about 3 times now, since i've replaced the board 3 times thinking that was it. I'm using a kraken X61. It uses the AM4 backplate that came with the board. I've tried replacing memory, reseated the CPU multiple times with each board. I've tried disconnecting specific peripherals, such as my pcie wifi card, bluetooth card, etc. I've set everything to stock, and also tried changing everything manually to stock.

I had applied some RAM timings from someone here, and it was actually stable for around 4 hours, but noticed it JUST crashed right as I was starting to download something from the windows store. I had set that thing to download to my secondary drive, which is where i store all my games. I've noticed the system seems to crash more often when downloading something.

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/VPQ6f8

there's a link to the parts.


----------



## MynRich

Anyone have a good timings set for what seems to fall between HQ and UHQ for a 3466 strap? I have no idea how to tighten manually, and I can be stable at 1.4v 3466 14-14-14-14-34 with everything else auto if ProcODT is 60Ohms and SoC is 1.1v+


----------



## Fright

@kaseki

Thx for your detailed reply. The quotes were from me, a few pages back. Sry I'm a non-native speaker so when I write too quick and dirty maybe sometimes it gets confusing.

I'm also here from the beginning and read here everyday etc. got also 3200 to work, but had strange issues. And you are absolutely right, bank interleaving is on auto so I guess this means enabled. Had mistaken it for another setting.

Was directing the question at you because you seem to know what you are talking about and it seems that you got also the same memory kit as I do. That is all.

(a) Yep I've mistaken it, very sry for it. You are totally right about the setting.

(b) Okay, the functioning was clear to me but not the exact mode of operation so many thx for pointing that out, will try 96 Ohms asap. But read from elmor that 80 Ohms would be the setting to go. Wanted only to be absolutely sure not to roast my ram, you know. ^^'

(c) Hmmm have to check that but seems that I can't find that info. I've got the Gskill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ 2x16 Kit. EDIT: Found this on the GSkill website Tested Latency: 14-14-14-34-2N I think this means T2 commandrate, right?

(d) Also true but SPD is not corrupted thaiphoon works fine and asus aura software is gone for good. But thaiphoon takes sometimes really long to get the read out of the spd. Found it strange and only wanted to address it, that is all. (Maybe somebody has this "issue" too etc.)

(e) Yeah right, that is true I assembled the pc with isolating gloves and was grounded via a wristband. So no damage done here.

off-topic p.s. Is your avatar from a classical dragon ball movie? The art styles reminds me of dragonball but I don't know the character?!









p.p.s Which maintimings do you use? Got mine on auto so they are at the moment 16-16-16-39. Maybe with 96 Ohms ProcODT 14-14-14-34 will work as supposed and marketed.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> @Timur Born
> 
> is this the cable you bought for USB 3.1 port of C6H?
> 
> https://www.caseking.de/en/lian-li-pw-ic01nh45-usb-3.1-typ-c-i-o-port-fuer-pc-o11-geli-770.html


Yep, that's the one. I did not test it yet, though. Like me to check if it's worth its price before you order?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> (c) Hmmm have to check that but seems that I can't find that info. I've got the Gskill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ 2x16 Kit. EDIT: Found this on the GSkill website Tested Latency: 14-14-14-34-2N I think this means T2 commandrate, right?.


Yes 2N is 2T , Command Rate







.


----------



## Timur Born

Today I saw memory training fail after a warm start (PC shut down during the night). I increased DRAM boot voltage by 0.01 V to 1.41 V again, maybe that was the culprit.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> @kaseki
> 
> Thx for your detailed reply. The quotes were from me, a few pages back. Sry I'm a non-native speaker so when I write too quick and dirty maybe sometimes it gets confusing.
> 
> I'm also here from the beginning and read here everyday etc. got also 3200 to work, but had strange issues. And you are absolutely right, bank interleaving is on auto so I guess this means enabled. Had mistaken it for another setting.
> 
> Was directing the question at you because you seem to know what you are talking about and it seems that you got also the same memory kit as I do. That is all.
> 
> (a) Yep I've mistaken it, very sry for it. You are totally right about the setting.
> 
> (b) Okay, the functioning was clear to me but not the exact mode of operation so many thx for pointing that out, will try 96 Ohms asap. But read from elmor that 80 Ohms would be the setting to go. Wanted only to be absolutely sure not to roast my ram, you know. ^^'
> 
> (c) Hmmm have to check that but seems that I can't find that info. I've got the Gskill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ 2x16 Kit. EDIT: Found this on the GSkill website Tested Latency: 14-14-14-34-2N I think this means T2 commandrate, right?
> 
> (d) Also true but SPD is not corrupted thaiphoon works fine and asus aura software is gone for good. But thaiphoon takes sometimes really long to get the read out of the spd. Found it strange and only wanted to address it, that is all. (Maybe somebody has this "issue" too etc.)
> 
> (e) Yeah right, that is true I assembled the pc with isolating gloves and was grounded via a wristband. So no damage done here.
> 
> off-topic p.s. Is your avatar from a classical dragon ball movie? The art styles reminds me of dragonball but I don't know the character?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.p.s Which maintimings do you use? Got mine on auto so they are at the moment 16-16-16-39. Maybe with 96 Ohms ProcODT 14-14-14-34 will work as supposed and marketed.


(c) Yes. Also, your DRAM itself will show key timings on a sticker. If you have the same as mine, it will show 2T. Leaders here seem to be able to get these running at 1T. I haven't been so bold yet. I don't need to be on the bleeding edge for an HTPC.

(avatar) My avatar is from the second series of Cutey Honey (a fairly dystopian future plotting) that I think was televised in the late '90s. The character is her gi-gi (nominal grandfather, considering that she is an android).

(pps) I just published the entire BIOS text file dump in a very recent (within 12 hours) post. This is why I am so snippy about people dropping in and not reading as many recent posts as possible to get up to speed.


----------



## chakku

Performance-wise, 1T > GD > 2T, right?


----------



## gupsterg

IMO yes, 1T > 1T+GD > 2T.

RAM bench may show large performance gains than a real world scenario. So it may not be too much of a difference. Changing those settings could have more of an influence on stability depending on your setup.


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> IMO yes, 1T > 1T+GD > 2T.
> 
> RAM bench may show large performance gains than a real world scenario. So it may not be too much of a difference. Changing those settings could have more of an influence on stability depending on your setup.


Yeah the difference could be minimal but could be worth giving 1T + GD a try if your OC isn't stable with 1T before you go straight for 2T, I've also found that having GD disabled made W10 not report my effective frequency in the task manager, would say 1033MHz no matter what.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> Performance-wise, 1T > GD > 2T, right?


If it works or is stable yes.


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNaitsyrk*
> 
> Hi dudes,
> 
> I seen someone else had issues with bus speed being 99.80.
> 
> Could someone tell me how to fix this on ROG Crosshair VI Hero?
> 
> I thought it's virtualisation thing but it was already disabled in the BIOS so I enabled it and there's no change.
> 
> I OC my 1800X using Pstate overclocking and I'm using the following codes: A0, 8 and I can't remember the last one but voltages are set to 1.35V.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Also, is there a way I could get my Corsair Vengeance RED LED 3200Mhz RAM to run at it's rated speed? I tried DOCP profile and manual but the PC restarts and ram is at 2133 (Stock). I managed to only get 2666. Thanks in advance!


What kit is it? My CMU16GX4M2C3200C16R runs at 3200 by setting the AI Tuner to manual and choosing the 3200 strap. Not using DOCP or changing any voltage. Rated timings are set manually tho.


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> If you want outright stability, memory compatibility, and gaming performance then buy an Intel based platform. Ryzen, on any motherboard, is just not there yet. Yes... I am being serious.
> 
> *If you want to tweak and experiment for hours with countless crashes, reboots, memory training errors, booting problems and inconsistencies from one min to the other (For example, I had to reboot my computer and spent 15 min trying to train and boot the same settings it as been running for days without issue) then Ryzen is the platform for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Though you will spend more money on an X299 8 core part ($699), it run much higher clocks, has a higher IPC, is stable out of the box, runs faster memory speeds, and supports quad channel DRAM with more PCI-E lanes for x16 x2 for SLi video cards; not to mention if you de-lid the CPU (or pay someone $50 to do it professionally) it will overclock MUCH MUCH higher, with much greater stability than any Ryzen. Initial testing suggests that the X299 8 core with 2400 ram is significantly faster out of the box than a Ryzen 1800x OC'd to 4 ghz and running 3200 dram.
> 
> So it comes down to priorities. Tweaking and beta testing a new platform, Ryzen. Performance, better overclocking, better memory support, and stability, Intel x299.
> 
> Not bagging on Ryzen too much here, just want to make sure you understand the realities of what you are spending your money on.
> 
> For example, this test of a 7820x was able to reach 4ghz and 3200 memory at 1v vcore, and they ran 4.8 on all 8 cores at 1.2, with 3600 memory; and finally 5ghz @ 1.3 with 3600 memory with a a 280mm AIO, without delidding...
> 
> https://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/intel_core_i7_7820x_skylake_x_review/3


Thank you for the clarification and suggestions! Reading often this topic, I got the same feeling.
Sadly new Skylake X seems have huge power/temp problem ~90°c on some reviews... and I like OC CPU.

I'll wait to better understand things


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> Yeah the difference could be minimal but could be worth giving 1T + GD a try if your OC isn't stable with 1T before you go straight for 2T, I've also found that having GD disabled made W10 not report my effective frequency in the task manager, would say 1033MHz no matter what.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> If it works or is stable yes.
Click to expand...

What noko59 said I'd +1







.

Yes W10 task manager has that hiccup on reported MHz, but on UEFI 1401 when I was using same profile it did not. I'm on UEFI 9943 3.8GHz / 3333MHz C14 1T GD+BGS off, when on UEFI 1401 I also disable BGSA as off, this is as I have 1 DPC SR kit.

I would not regard the read back error of MHz in W10 task manager as a reason not to have GD off. CPU-Z v1.79 and older didn't show RAM MHz on memory tab when on a AGESA 1.0.0.6 UEFI and using 3200MHz+ IIRC, v1.79.1 it is fine. So apps, etc can be wrong, as this is still a developing platform and things keep changing







.


----------



## Timur Born

As far as I understand: GD halves the clock frequency of the command line while keeping the data line at full frequency. This should provide better stability, not only because of using double the effective time for command rate, but also because of the lower clock to begin with.

But why would that be better performing than using 2T for the command line, though? The effective time of GD on + 1T should be the same as GD off + 2T, should it not?


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> (c) Yes. Also, your DRAM itself will show key timings on a sticker. If you have the same as mine, it will show 2T. Leaders here seem to be able to get these running at 1T. I haven't been so bold yet. I don't need to be on the bleeding edge for an HTPC.
> 
> (avatar) My avatar is from the second series of Cutey Honey (a fairly dystopian future plotting) that I think was televised in the late '90s. The character is her gi-gi (nominal grandfather, considering that she is an android).
> 
> (pps) I just published the entire BIOS text file dump in a very recent (within 12 hours) post. This is why I am so snippy about people dropping in and not reading as many recent posts as possible to get up to speed.


Thx for the quick and detailed answer. Right I saw your bios dump but couldn't find it so quickly. The RAM issues with the ryzen really bother me. Besides from that I just love the plattform but it's given me many sleepless nights so to say.^^

(avatar) Ah cool to know, have to look up the series dystopian future sounds interesting.

(c) Yep, RAM stickers showed all timings etc., but not the CR when I remember it correctly (can't access the stickers in my case anymore very tight build due to the pcie x16 slot placement and a large be quiet shadow rock cooler. ^^')

I managed to get it to run with T1 CR, was running well until aida on the other day showed some errors, but will test it with 96 Ohms ProcODT maybe this should help. It's my main gaming machine so I need every bit and byte of bleeding edge performance.


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> Thank you for the clarification and suggestions! Reading often this topic, I got the same feeling.
> Sadly new Skylake X seems have huge power/temp problem ~90°c on some reviews... and I like OC CPU.
> 
> I'll wait to better understand things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/qu
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> Thank you for the clarification and suggestions! Reading often this topic, I got the same feeling.
> Sadly new Skylake X seems have huge power/temp problem ~90°c on some reviews... and I like OC CPU.
> 
> I'll wait to better understand things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the 7820x Gadfly is mentioning only have 28 PCIE lanes so no SLi with 16x there. You'll need the 7900x for that.
> 
> You can delid to lower temps but always a risk doing this. Wait for Cannonlake if you want Intel or ask yourself if all the extra money is worth the actual performance you get
Click to expand...


----------



## baskura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> When I set CPU current capability 140% and Optimized Phase it locks to 100x22 again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, this Vdroop can't be correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> LLC3 is able to hold the Vdroop to 1.400V. But the board's sensor starts reporting 1.46V that drops to 1.439V.
> Seriously ***


What OC are you running in these screenshots?


----------



## Ubardog

been off for 6 weeks dealing with Grim Rl stuff. Missed so much info in this post









ATM im running my cheap CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 @3333
Latest bios is "finicky" 3200 is harder to train that 3333 strap. go figure ?



With my limited knowledge and missing info from this tread This is best i can be bothered todo.

Any one point in me right direction ?


----------



## bill1971

1.png 59k .png file

50+ degrees for vrm?idle?i oc to 3.5 auto voltage...


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> Seems cold boot issues are still present in 1401, at least for me. Took this long to realize because I don't normally turn my PC off.
> 
> 1800X & Dual Rank SK Hynix for the record


The cold boot issue is since the very first bios. I'm here since the begin of the topic and tried/tested/reviewed every bios. I fixed the cold boot issue on all bios versions all with different solutions.

The key point here is: after your find your stable OC/ bios settings try playing with some settings till you fix your cold boot issue.

Settings that helped in older bios versions( on every bios 1 setting from below helped me):

- Manual soc voltage : 1.15v,
- Soc voltage: auto,
- Higher dram voltage,
- Lower dram voltage,
- Vboot same as dram voltage,
- Vboot a bit higher then dram voltage,

On bios 1401:
- Proc ODt: 53.3ohm
- vboot same as dram voltage
- soc on auto

Don't know if this help everybody but you could at least give it a try.

Cheers


----------



## Martin778

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baskura*
> 
> What OC are you running in these screenshots?


Nothing that works, Pstate 3.9 or 4.0GHz. Still getting code 8s.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Heh. I found them in the text file also, but didn't look through the actual BIOS dungeon labyrinth to see if they were accessible, just assumed it. Maybe they aren't. Want to guess what SB stands for?


U can change this setting in the txt file and load it.

I prefer to disable anything with "spread spectrum", this brings me to the question can i disable this also?

with regards

BUFU

Oh u cant load the txt file.....


----------



## Kildar

Well... I hate to say this because I had hope for this platform, but alas it's just not going to make it.

I've had a complete meltdown today on a system that's been running stable for 5 days.

Lost USB power to mouse the keyboard and had to power off.

System would not boot without getting 08 or 0d errors and stuck on bios startup screen.

Had to clear CMOS and Flashback 1401 to reset everything.

If AMD and Asus don't get their **** together buy the time the new Intel systems come out I'm gone and I'm not gonna look back.

I'll either make this a secondary crunching rig or dump it on flea bay.... I have NEVER had as much of a hassle with a new system as this one!!


----------



## Ramad

*No spoilers in this post.*

Managed to boot @3200MT/s by changing *RttPark* to *RZQ/1* and *RttWr* to *RZQ/3*. I can now boot at the rated speed using *ProcODT_SM = 60* ohm and *68 ohm*, which was impossible before these changes, that I could only boot at the rated speed using ProcODT_SM = 80 ohm, which was not stable at all. RZQ value is 240 ohm (according to Samsung DDR4 document that I did post a link to with screenshots from the document it self in one of my earlier posts).

*Of course I´m using the lowest ProcODT resistance my RAM can boot at, which is 60 ohm.*

If you have trouble booting or getting your RAM stable at the rated speed, then change these settings and give it a try (RttPark and RttWr).



Running at 3200MT/s using ProcODT_SM = 60 ohm requires a small bump in VDDSOC from 0.97500 Volt @ 3066MT/s to 1.000 Volt @3200MT/s, which is not a big deal. Testing stability now at stock timings.



*CAD Bus Drive Strength* values are as shown below



Note: This is what worked for my RAM (2X8GB @3200 MT/s Patriot Viper Elite).


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> *Of course I´m using the lowest ProcODT resistance my RAM can boot at, which is 60 ohm.*


Hello

I'm not sure why this is being emphasized. The correct setting for ProcODT is the one that results in the least amount of reflection current. This does not necessarily equate to the lowest value the system is capable of booting at. If the optimal setting is also the lowest that is system bootable it is a coincidence and nothing more.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I'm not sure why this is being emphasized. The correct setting for ProcODT is the one that results in the least amount of reflection current. This does not necessarily equate to the lowest value the system is capable of booting at. If the optimal setting is also the lowest that is system bootable it is a coincidence and nothing more.


Hello

Please read.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Note: This is what worked for my RAM (2X8GB @3200 MT/s Patriot Viper Elite).


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> Well... I hate to say this because I had hope for this platform, but alas it's just not going to make it.
> 
> I've had a complete meltdown today on a system that's been running stable for 5 days.
> 
> Lost USB power to mouse the keyboard and had to power off.
> 
> System would not boot without getting 08 or 0d errors and stuck on bios startup screen.
> 
> Had to clear CMOS and Flashback 1401 to reset everything.
> 
> If AMD and Asus don't get their **** together buy the time the new Intel systems come out I'm gone and I'm not gonna look back.
> 
> I'll either make this a secondary crunching rig or dump it on flea bay.... I have NEVER had as much of a hassle with a new system as this one!!


5 days huh? 1 day ago you "finally got things stable". Try running it stock and see if that crashes.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> *Of course I´m using the lowest ProcODT resistance my RAM can boot at, which is 60 ohm.*
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> I'm not sure why this is being emphasized. The correct setting for ProcODT is the one that results in the least amount of reflection current. This does not necessarily equate to the lowest value the system is capable of booting at. If the optimal setting is also the lowest that is system bootable it is a coincidence and nothing more.
Click to expand...

Praz: Perhaps the world needs transmission line theory added to high school physics.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Praz: Perhaps the world needs transmission line theory added to high school physics.


Or reading maybe.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Praz: Perhaps the world needs transmission line theory added to high school physics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or reading maybe.
Click to expand...

*Ramad:* I've been reading for a very long time now, and my reading perspective is that you were emphasizing 'lowest' when that is not a requirement or even particularly desirable. This may also have been Praz' perception. In any case, many others on this thread have unnecessarily worried about damage from too high a resistance. If damage were an issue, too low a resistance would be the more likely hazard.

Several attempts have been made by myself and others to clarify the transmission line loading aspect, but the misperception about the purpose of this resistance seems to go on unabated. I do not think Praz' comment was misdirected, and in any case it is correct.

See [email protected]' original comments about tuning in practice, and the following for the theoretical aspect.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standing_wave_ratio


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Praz: Perhaps the world needs transmission line theory added to high school physics.


Hello

It would be just another subject where enough effort is put forth to not receive a failing grade.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Or reading maybe.


What does the "Of course" imply in you post? Perhaps improving your writing composition skills would be time better spent than criticizing me for commenting on what you actually typed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> *Of course I´m using the lowest ProcODT resistance my RAM can boot at, which is 60 ohm.*


----------



## Disasterpiec99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> Well... I hate to say this because I had hope for this platform, but alas it's just not going to make it.
> 
> I've had a complete meltdown today on a system that's been running stable for 5 days.
> 
> Lost USB power to mouse the keyboard and had to power off.
> 
> System would not boot without getting 08 or 0d errors and stuck on bios startup screen.
> 
> Had to clear CMOS and Flashback 1401 to reset everything.
> 
> If AMD and Asus don't get their **** together buy the time the new Intel systems come out I'm gone and I'm not gonna look back.
> 
> I'll either make this a secondary crunching rig or dump it on flea bay.... I have NEVER had as much of a hassle with a new system as this one!!


I feel your pain!

Im getting close too!

im just running it stock right know because I spent a long time fighting with my ram
mean while my brother has the x370 gaming k7 and its running beautiful!


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> 5 days huh? 1 day ago you "finally got things stable". Try running it stock and see if that crashes.


It was running WCG for five days 24/7 before the latest USB fiasco......


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> It was running WCG for five days 24/7 before the latest USB fiasco......


Why would you run that for 5 days straight 24/7?

But yeah that isn't normal at all... I hope that in 2 months MAX this things get some bios updates that fixs the whole thing and make this stable


----------



## Ramad

@kaseki

Was referring to Praz´s comment. I did write clearly that this is what worked for my RAM.

@Praz

Again, I was clear that this what worked for my RAM. You can run your RAM at any setting you like, I´m merely sharing my results, and yes, I do like to run my RAM at the lowest ProcODT value, and of course I choose to run my RAM at the lowest ProcODT it can boot at, the post was about my results and my RAM.

I only asked those that have trouble running their RAM at 3200MT/s to try changing the settings: RttPark to RZQ/1 and RttWr to RZQ/3, it´s an advice, which you and any member can take it or leave it.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Why would you run that for 5 days straight 24/7?
> 
> But yeah that isn't normal at all... I hope that in 2 months MAX this things get some bios updates that fixs the whole thing and make this stable


I ran [email protected] for 56hrs straight on my rig R7/X370 rig only a week ago. At times in the past ~175hrs on past rigs and expect this one to do so as well







. I guess we all differ on usage cases







.


----------



## Disasterpiec99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xerazal*
> 
> I still can't get my system stable, even at 2133mhz. Flare X 3200mhz, confirmed b die. System crashes to black screen, code 8 with blinking yellow led on board. The higher the frequency, the faster it crashes. 3200mhz with timing set to what ram rated for crashes within 15 minutes, while 2133 with everything set to auto crashes after about an hour. I've been dealing with this for a month now.
> 
> 1401, though I've tried every bios I can think of, including 9945. 1700x @ stock speeds. Vcore set to 1.325 manually. Dram voltage I set anywhere between 1.35 and 1.4, doesn't seem to change anything. Protect set to 60ohms. I've tried setting timings manually, or leaving them on auto, which usually sets 16 16 16 16 39, still crashes. Load line set to level 4, but I've tried every setting to no avail. I have tried another kit of memory as well, corsair vengeance lpx 3200cl16, same thing.


just set the v-core to auto I think xfr is crashing your computer,

I was having the same problem multiplier set to auto and setting a manual voltage was crashing my computer
then I realize that xfr need to bump the voltage to 1.45v at times on light single tread workloads.

if you want to use the manual voltage just set the multiplier to 36 so the processor turn off xfr.
That fixed my problem, hope it fixes yours. cheers


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disasterpiec99*
> 
> just set the v-core to auto I think xfr is crashing your computer,
> 
> I was having the same problem multiplier set to auto and setting a manual voltage was crashing my computer
> then I realize that xfr need to bump the voltage to 1.45v at times on light single tread workloads.
> 
> if you want to use the manual voltage just set the multiplier to 36 so the processor turn off xfr.
> That fixed my problem, hope it fixes yours. cheers


Another way to turn off XFR is to disable Core Performance Boost in the bios. That setting is the switch for XFR.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> *No spoilers in this post.*
> 
> Managed to boot @3200MT/s by changing *RttPark* to *RZQ/1* and *RttWr* to *RZQ/3*. I can now boot at the rated speed using *ProcODT_SM = 60* ohm and *68 ohm*, which was impossible before these changes, that I could only boot at the rated speed using ProcODT_SM = 80 ohm, which was not stable at all. RZQ value is 240 ohm (according to Samsung DDR4 document that I did post a link to with screenshots from the document it self in one of my earlier posts).
> 
> *Of course I´m using the lowest ProcODT resistance my RAM can boot at, which is 60 ohm.*
> 
> If you have trouble booting or getting your RAM stable at the rated speed, then change these settings and give it a try (RttPark and RttWr).
> 
> 
> 
> Running at 3200MT/s using ProcODT_SM = 60 ohm requires a small bump in VDDSOC from 0.97500 Volt @ 3066MT/s to 1.000 Volt @3200MT/s, which is not a big deal. Testing stability now at stock timings.
> 
> 
> 
> *CAD Bus Drive Strength* values are as shown below
> 
> 
> 
> Note: This is what worked for my RAM (2X8GB @3200 MT/s Patriot Viper Elite).


Ramad,

How did you determine or the method used to set your Cad Bus Settings?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I only asked those that have trouble running their RAM at 3200MT/s to try changing the settings: RttPark to RZQ/1 and RttWr to RZQ/3, it´s an advice, which you and any member can take it or leave it.


Hello

As I have been running multiple memory kits up to 3600MHz stable for quite some time now I think I'll stick with my settings.


----------



## CCoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Ramad,
> 
> How did you determine or the method used to set your Cad Bus Settings?


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Few more timing sets.
> 
> HQ B-die - 3200MHz "Safe" 1.350V
> 
> 
> 
> UHQ B-die - 3200MHz "Fast" 1.350V
> 
> 
> 
> HQ B-die - 3333MHz "Safe" 1.350V
> 
> 
> 
> UHQ B-die - 3333MHz "Fast" 1.350V
> 
> 
> 
> HQ = e.g. 3000C14, 3200C15, 3600C16, 3600C17 rated B-die kits
> UHQ = e.g. 3200C14, 3600C15 rated B-die kits
> 
> These timings are stable on my 3600C15 kit with < 1.350V voltage (1.340V bios setting).
> In 3200MHz "Fast" example, tCL 13 would be otherwise doable (this kit is rated 13.333 CLK tCL-tRCD-tRP timings at 3200MHz) however AGESA issue affecting tCWL prevents using it at the moment.
> 
> For the best real world performance disable both BankGroupSwap and BankGroupSwapAlternative options, when using 1 DPC SR modules.


This is pure gold, +rep









I'm using something in the middle of 3200 Safe and 3200 Fast on my F4-3200C15D-32GTZ:


tRC in particular is something I can't go lower or otherwise I find instability. Otherwise this is 800% HCI Memtest, 8 hours of TPU Memtest and 2 hours of AIDA64 cache / system memory test stable.

Some relevant settings:

VTTDDR at 0.72, otherwise training fails 100% of the time.
ProODT at 96, used to have it at 80 in previous BIOS but I'm unable to train with it now.
SOC at 1.125, could probably go a bit lower.
DRAM at 1.375, started with 1.35 but had an error after a few hours.
One thing that's bugging me is that I can't for the life of me find stability at anything higher than 3200.

3333 boots with some difficulty, but it's very unstable, even at 1.4/1.45, higher SOC, 2T, looser timings, CAD Bus Drive Strength tweaks, etc, it just throws BSOD almost as soon as I enter Windows.
3466 doesn't train, regardless of what I try.
3600 doesn't train, regardless of what I try.
Seems like my IMC is bust (or the BIOS / PMU?), as my system is perfectly happy at 3200 with tight timings but unable to stabilize / boot at anything over it.

@The Stilt any ideas? Unsure if there's something else folks with dual-rank kits like mine can try







I understand that 3200 with tight timings is pretty great, but I'm somewhat itchy to push it further and running out of ideas.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Ramad,
> 
> How did you determine or the method used to set your Cad Bus Settings?


Trial and error. Used a stable profile that I have for RAM at 3066MT/s with Memtest, and changed the values every time it started to throw errors. I left AddrCmdDrvStren at auto to start with, then tried different combinations for the rest, then went back to AddrCmdDrvStren. It took a long time to find the correct values for my RAM. Of course, these values may or may not work on other RAM sticks.


----------



## Timur Born

4.0 Ghz @ 1.43 V + 3333-C14 crashed to code 8 after 4-5 hours of Realbench. I had some hopes that this combination might work with the latest BIOS, but now dialed back the CPU to 3.975 GHz like before. Does it make sense to keep trying to combine higher CPU and memory OCs when new BIOS versions are released or is a hardware limitation more likely?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> As I have been running multiple memory kits up to 3600MHz stable for quite some time now I think I'll stick with my settings.


Sure, not every body can afford to buy handpicked expensive kits that can run at 1800MHz. I work with what I can afford which is 3200MT/s kit and try to get the best out of it.


----------



## lordzed83

This it anything else and random reboots


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> *Ramad:* I've been reading for a very long time now, and my reading perspective is that you were emphasizing 'lowest' when that is not a requirement or even particularly desirable. This may also have been Praz' perception. In any case, many others on this thread have unnecessarily worried about damage from too high a resistance. If damage were an issue, too low a resistance would be the more likely hazard.
> 
> Several attempts have been made by myself and others to clarify the transmission line loading aspect, but the misperception about the purpose of this resistance seems to go on unabated. I do not think Praz' comment was misdirected, and in any case it is correct.
> 
> See [email protected]' original comments about tuning in practice, and the following for the theoretical aspect.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standing_wave_ratio


lol - yeah, that wiki link helps to clarify things.


----------



## Martin778

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> 
> 
> This it anything else and random reboots


Custom loop or chilled water?


----------



## lordzed83

Custom loop with external push and pull radiator I dont believe in internal radiators.


----------



## Martin778

Thanks, I see up to 55*C Tdie in Prime95 with a Corsair H115i w. ML140's. 4Ghz clock, voltage roughly the same as yours, 1.41-1.43V but I think I've (again) got a turd for 1800X that won't hit 4.0 as it crashes after 30 minutes of P95.
That's also why I asked if someone had a 4.0GHz 1800X template for the C6H as I cannot believe my CPU is so bad.

I've also never had a BSOD with this rig, if it crashes it's always black screen and Qcode 8.


----------



## MynRich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> This is pure gold, +rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using something in the middle of 3200 Safe and 3200 Fast on my F4-3200C15D-32GTZ:
> 
> 
> tRC in particular is something I can't go lower or otherwise I find instability. Otherwise this is 800% HCI Memtest, 8 hours of TPU Memtest and 2 hours of AIDA64 cache / system memory test stable.
> 
> Some relevant settings:
> 
> VTTDDR at 0.72, otherwise training fails 100% of the time.
> ProODT at 96, used to have it at 80 in previous BIOS but I'm unable to train with it now.
> SOC at 1.125, could probably go a bit lower.
> DRAM at 1.375, started with 1.35 but had an error after a few hours.
> One thing that's bugging me is that I can't for the life of me find stability at anything higher than 3200.
> 
> 3333 boots with some difficulty, but it's very unstable, even at 1.4/1.45, higher SOC, 2T, looser timings, CAD Bus Drive Strength tweaks, etc, it just throws BSOD almost as soon as I enter Windows.
> 3466 doesn't train, regardless of what I try.
> 3600 doesn't train, regardless of what I try.
> Seems like my IMC is bust (or the BIOS / PMU?), as my system is perfectly happy at 3200 with tight timings but unable to stabilize / boot at anything over it.
> 
> @The Stilt any ideas? Unsure if there's something else folks with dual-rank kits like mine can try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that 3200 with tight timings is pretty great, but I'm somewhat itchy to push it further and running out of ideas.


See, oddly, The Stilt did say my single rank B-Die ram kit is UHQ, but the mostly aggressive timings I've had success with is his "Safe" 3200 strap, and currently testing your timings that are a little more aggressive (200% cleared and counting).


----------



## hicks12

Anyone have an issue with the rear 3.5mm audio port not working? If I plug my headphones into the rear jack it is detected as plugged in and the audio signal test tones can be sent but no actual output reaches the headphones. I have tried the front and it works with the headphones but it seems 50/50 if it works immediately, have to start messing with the realtek detection settings to get it to work and there is such a horrible amount of feedback from the front jack that I cant stand this.

I have tried a few other bios versions without success, I have uninstalled drivers and reinstalled them but to no success. Has anyone came across this issue before? Help is appreciated!


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MynRich*
> 
> See, oddly, The Stilt did say my single rank B-Die ram kit is UHQ, but the mostly aggressive timings I've had success with is his "Safe" 3200 strap, and currently testing your timings that are a little more aggressive (200% cleared and counting).


Spoke too soon







Even HCI Memtest / TPU Memtest / AIDA64 stable (800% / 8 hours / 2 hours), just had a random BSOD. Will either increase tRC or tRFC, haven't quite made up my mind yet...

Hope they work for you though! Note that I am using 1.375, not 1.35


----------



## GraveNoX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Guys im really indecisive on my purchase...
> 
> I will mainly play CS GO + Player Unknow BattleGrounds, and i will stream it sometimes. Other than that, no video editing, only browsing and coding.
> 
> Asus PRIME X370-PRO + AMD RYZEN 1700 = 462€
> 
> Asus Crosshair VI Hero + AMD RYZEN 1600 = 505€
> 
> I have a H110iGT; and i really want to try to OC my CPU to at least 4.0Ghz if possible.
> 
> I see on every forum that everyone is recommending a good board to ryzen, to get some future proof and get some upgrades in the future (buy ryzen zen 2 or 3 and still keep the same x370 board).
> 
> Will i gain that much performance by buying a 1700 instead of a 1600? Or is the 1600 plenty enough and i should invest on the Crosshair VI?


I highly recommend spent more and get R7. CSGO works flawless with my 1700X, very low input lag compared to my previous Intel build, also the biggest upgrade you can do to CSGO is to play using an optical mouse, it's extremely responsive moving the mouse around very fast. I use a GTX 780 which is not a high end card by current standards but it works really great.
Getting 4Ghz has a very low chance to get to work at a reasonable voltage. It's very big difference from 3.9 to 4.0, it's like going 7700k @ 4.5 to 5.0ghz.
You buy a board based on features, for example I use 14 USBs from a total of 18 on C6H, getting this on Intel system, I need a $500+ board.
X370-Pro may do 3.9 just fine, but 4.0 it's just too much for many boards and also depending on the chip. 1.4v draws around 300W of total power.


----------



## MynRich

I did just clear 400% on HCI memtest so I'm considering that stable for now. Will update if it remains stable long enough for me to test past 1000%. sorry it didn't work out for you!


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Thanks, I see up to 55*C Tdie in Prime95 with a Corsair H115i w. ML140's. 4Ghz clock, voltage roughly the same as yours, 1.41-1.43V but I think I've (again) got a turd for 1800X that won't hit 4.0 as it crashes after 30 minutes of P95.
> That's also why I asked if someone had a 4.0GHz 1800X template for the C6H as I cannot believe my CPU is so bad.
> 
> I've also never had a BSOD with this rig, if it crashes it's always black screen and Qcode 8.


Well as You see my 1700x is no better thats wha t i NEED to pump to have STABELish system at 3940mhz it wont pass IBT max more than 2-3 times before application will crash. Or code 8 crash.

But its good for gaming and rendering so im not bothered


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> All of that an more is in this thread. Find by searching the first mention of 1401 and read from there.


Got 1401, thanks.

It's Corsair Vengeance RED LED 2x 16GB 3200Mhz CMU32GX4M2C3200C16R runs at 2933Mhz with 1401 BIOS instead of 2666Mhz at 14 14 14 14 34, so it's not too bad, next BIOS update should fix this.
Thanks.


----------



## Obvcop

I don't know if anyone else is using micron ram but this Ballistix Sport 2400 is running at 3200 1t at these timings. I've not had any instability on realbench or memtest, don't think it's realistic to go faster but possibly I could tighten the timings further?
This is all new territory for me


----------



## Timur Born

I finally found some time to check temperatures and throttling when the CPU is in OC mode. For this I set CPU (1800X) frequency to 3.7 GHz and left everything else stock, except for playing with various Sense Skew settings.

First of all: *If you want to use Sense Skew and value your components and personal safety then lower its value to at least 266!* (default 272)

Higher values allow Socket (!) temp to reach well towards 100°C without any thermal shutdown happening. If you are lucky you will get a code 8 crash before something burns down, but during idle without memory OC that crash may not happen. And even if it happens the system still does not shutdown, but keeps applying a low voltage to the CPU.

This is even more true for liquid cooling when both the pump and fans fail, in which case the liquid may get too hot and thus may build up too much pressure inside the closed loop. At one (particular) point during my tests I really had to watch my hands not touching the rubber encasing of my AIO tubes, because it was very uncomfortable to the touch already. My tubes run downwards from the CPU.

Coming back to OC mode and throttling: Turns out that in OC mode not only does the CPU not soft-throttle (toward x30), but it also does not hard-thottle (x5.5) even all the way up to 113°C Tctl when thermal shutdown happens!

So keep these things in mind when you OC and overvolt like crazy while applying Sense Skew.

On a side note: 1401 repeatedly fails to POST with code C0 after thermal shutdown happens. Even if at first it allows you to enter UEFI setup and CPU temps to cool down it often runs into a C0 right after leaving BIOS setup. A reset usually fixes this.


----------



## Timur Born

This was screenshot at Sense Skew offset 270:


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> This was screenshot at Sense Skew offset 270:


I've been using the Skew value of 43 that somebody suggested earlier in the thread and it appears to be fairly accurate in readings on the X CPUs, I believe it was 63 with non-X parts.

I don't know how different the values are between Skew at 43/63 and having it disabled, haven't bothered testing as I'm tired of tweaking fan curves etc to accomodate the wildly different readings.


----------



## Timur Born

With Intel's MLC you open a (elevated) command prompt (CMD) and type "MLC --idle_latency". That's it.

Same problem here. AIDA64 just does not seem to offer enough functionality for its price.

Sisoft Sandra measures latencies, but it comes up with rather different results compared to the others and takes ages. System Information Viewer (SIV) also measures latency (cache + memory) on the press of a button.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> I've been using the Skew value of 43 that somebody suggested earlier in the thread and it appears to be fairly accurate in readings on the X CPUs, I believe it was 63 with non-X parts.


T offset 43 + MI offset Auto is worse than T offset Auto + MI offset 270, the latter of which already is bad (in my screenshot).


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> T offset 43 + MI offset Auto is worse than T offset Auto + MI offset 270, the latter of which already is bad (in my screenshot).


Wait what's the difference between T offset and MI offset? I set MI offset to 43


----------



## kaseki

@Timur Born

It is hard for me to deduce what these parameters do without a block diagram or equations, so I'll just ask you directly:

With an 1800X running at 3.9 GHz, base clock at 100.00 and most other CPU related parameters on Auto, what is the safety hazard from the following combo that I use because it seems to support a correct CPU temperature report from lm-sensors.

T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
Sense MI offset [Auto]

Thanks


----------



## quakeguy

How do I know if my RAM is a bad pair??

tl;dr My system has random coldboot start ups and I'm 99% sure it's the ram.
I tested my OC clocks up to 3.8 GHZ and tested it in Prime 95 then I OC'd the ram. That's when I started to have issues with cold boots.

I'm not sure if I just need to tweak it more or if my RAM is a bad pair?
I've ran prime95 for an hour at 3.9 GHZ CPU ,3200MHZ RAM with CPU voltage: 1.35 SoC: 1.15
Temps : 45C on load, 25 on idle

Specs
1700X
ASUS crosshair vi
GSKILL 16GB DDR4-3200 CL14-14-14-34 (the "ryzen ram")

I am still pretty new to overclocking, what is the next best thing to do for trouble shoot? I also don't want to blow my system up.

Is it possible to run the CPU at "stock" while run the ram at 3200 with CL 14 timings?


----------



## MynRich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeguy*
> 
> How do I know if my RAM is a bad pair??
> 
> tl;dr My system has random coldboot start ups and I'm 99% sure it's the ram.
> I tested my OC clocks up to 3.8 GHZ and tested it in Prime 95 then I OC'd the ram. That's when I started to have issues with cold boots.
> 
> I'm not sure if I just need to tweak it more or if my RAM is a bad pair?
> I've ran prime95 for an hour at 3.9 GHZ CPU ,3200MHZ RAM with CPU voltage: 1.35 SoC: 1.15
> Temps : 45C on load, 25 on idle
> 
> Specs
> 1700X
> ASUS crosshair vi
> GSKILL 16GB DDR4-3200 CL14-14-14-34 (the "ryzen ram")
> 
> I am still pretty new to overclocking, what is the next best thing to do for trouble shoot? I also don't want to blow my system up.
> 
> Is it possible to run the CPU at "stock" while run the ram at 3200 with CL 14 timings?


That is possible but your core voltage is kinda low for 3.9... my 1700 needs 1.393v-1.406v for 4GHz. 1.35 got me 3.5GHz area in preliminary findings


----------



## MynRich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeguy*
> 
> How do I know if my RAM is a bad pair??
> 
> tl;dr My system has random coldboot start ups and I'm 99% sure it's the ram.
> I tested my OC clocks up to 3.8 GHZ and tested it in Prime 95 then I OC'd the ram. That's when I started to have issues with cold boots.
> 
> I'm not sure if I just need to tweak it more or if my RAM is a bad pair?
> I've ran prime95 for an hour at 3.9 GHZ CPU ,3200MHZ RAM with CPU voltage: 1.35 SoC: 1.15
> Temps : 45C on load, 25 on idle
> 
> Specs
> 1700X
> ASUS crosshair vi
> GSKILL 16GB DDR4-3200 CL14-14-14-34 (the "ryzen ram")
> 
> I am still pretty new to overclocking, what is the next best thing to do for trouble shoot? I also don't want to blow my system up.
> 
> Is it possible to run the CPU at "stock" while run the ram at 3200 with CL 14 timings?


Also if it's G.Skill 3200 14-14-14... marketed as Ryzen specific DDR4, it's unlikely to be the RAM.


----------



## elguero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MynRich*
> 
> I did just clear 400% on HCI memtest so I'm considering that stable for now. Will update if it remains stable long enough for me to test past 1000%. sorry it didn't work out for you!


I got over 1000% coverage with memtest only to get an error at little over 2000% so, 400 isn't enough.


----------



## MynRich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elguero*
> 
> I got over 1000% coverage with memtest only to get an error at little over 2000% so, 400 isn't enough.


Like I said, for testing, I'm calling it stable. mostly as a fallback if further attempts put out errors.


----------



## Naeem

can someone here post score of geekbench 4 runnig 3600+ memory ?


----------



## Viper61x23

I notice slower boot times using top row USB ports.

I have the following all plugged into the top row of USB ports (believe to be controlled by CPU).
- G710+ keyboard (2 ports)
- Microphone
- Webcam

I would notice when power on and at the bios screen (press F2 etc) it would take 4-5 seconds before the lights would flash on the keyboard and allow me to press F2 to enter the bios. If I left to boot once the windows login page appeared would be another 2-3 seconds before again the keyboard lights would come on and allow me to use the keyboard.

The webcam would also never be recognised.

I moved the keyboard to the USB2 ports and the other devices to the other USB3 ports. It now boots heaps quicker, the keyboard can be used immediately as the F2 bios message appears and when the windows login screen appears - this takes a good 5-7 seconds off boot times.

Also once I login to windows it suddenly flashed up messages saying detected keyboard, mouse and webcam which all works perfectly.

None of this is really an issue for me, any this may have been covered but notice some people talking about slow boot times and thought I would share my findings.


----------



## elmor

C6H Beta BIOS 1403

SHA265 C4F9716046AF91D152598C6569BE76E9B20DA7FF1583D40233AB6B69C94E0A59

* Fixed W_PUMP and AIO_PUMP speeds during POST
* Fixed Fan tuning sometimes failing
* Fixed a few issues with AMD USB3.1 ports
* Some tuning on DRAM settings, let us know how they work for you. tRDRD_Sc is still at 5 above 3500 MHz as it helps with stability. For performance you want to force this to 1. We'll consider changing this in future releases as the performance impact can be quite noticeable in certain applications.

An update on DRAM Boot Voltage, currently it should be 1.35V by default if the DRAM Voltage is changed. So if you're setting DRAM Voltage to above 1.35V, you might want to sync this setting. Additionally there might be scenarios where you will have better luck by syncing DRAM Boot Voltage to DRAM Voltage even at lower values.


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> C6H Beta BIOS 1403
> 
> SHA265 C4F9716046AF91D152598C6569BE76E9B20DA7FF1583D40233AB6B69C94E0A59
> 
> * Fixed W_PUMP and AIO_PUMP speeds during POST
> * Fixed Fan tuning sometimes failing
> * Fixed a few issues with AMD USB3.1 ports
> * Some tuning on DRAM settings, let us know how they work for you. tRDRD_Sc is still at 5 above 3500 MHz as it helps with stability. For performance you want to force this to 1. We'll consider changing this in future releases as the performance impact can be quite noticeable in certain applications.
> 
> An update on DRAM Boot Voltage, currently it should be 1.35V by default if the DRAM Voltage is changed. So if you're setting DRAM Voltage to above 1.35V, you might want to sync this setting. Additionally there might be scenarios where you will have better luck by syncing DRAM Boot Voltage to DRAM Voltage even at lower values.


Awesome, any word on how this plays with the SCL values below 4 and PMU FW differences between 9943 and 1401?


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> Awesome, any word on how this plays with the SCL values below 4 and PMU FW differences between 9943 and 1401?


Same PMU FW as 1401.


----------



## noko59

Awesome! Now I just wish the profiles could easily transfer from 1401 to 1403


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Awesome! Now I just wish the profiles could easily transfer from 1401 to 1403


Would be lovely to get fan tuning profiles as well


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> @Timur Born
> 
> It is hard for me to deduce what these parameters do without a block diagram or equations, so I'll just ask you directly:
> 
> With an 1800X running at 3.9 GHz, base clock at 100.00 and most other CPU related parameters on Auto, what is the safety hazard from the following combo that I use because it seems to support a correct CPU temperature report from lm-sensors.
> 
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
> Sense MI offset [Auto]
> 
> Thanks


Elmore once answere: "No, there's no fixed offset possible (except from AMD side). Both options adjust the scaling (hence skew), different methods with the same end result. I don't recommend using T_Offset, mainly due to worse granularity."

If you disable Sense MI Skew then the other two parameters are disabled as well, because there is no skewing happening. One theoretical drawback of disabling Sense Skew is that because of the dynamic offset - or rather overshot - you may reach thermal shutdown Tctl values even when the CPU isn't that hot yet. This should only happen when your cooling fails (or cannot handle high stress loads), though, so there is no real practical drawback.

If you enable Sense Skew than you really want MI offset to be 266 at max, preferably going more towards 264. At 260 it's already a too low, meaning it will produce thermal shutdowns sooner than necessary when your cooling fails while the CPU is idle.

I think that Asus is playing with fire here as far as their default MI Offset value is concerned. *No *default* BIOS setting should prevent thermal shutdown!
*


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> C6H Beta BIOS 1403
> 
> * Fixed a few issues with AMD USB3.1 ports


In order to test the front-side USB 3.1 port I bought the vastly overpriced Lian-Li cable, because Asus does not provide any cable. Unfortunately I did not find time for testing, but will do so now.

So what issues are fixed exactly? I bought this board specifically for testing AMD's USB implementation with high performance USB 3 audio-interfaces (RME Madiface XT). It's likely that no one else around here will stress the USB 3 part as much as I do with this interface and drivers, it separates the wheat from the chaff as far as full USB 3 compatibility and system performance is concerned (this is where X99 fails in combination with NVidia drivers)!

I also noticed problems using the Asmedia USB 3.1 port in combination with an Asmedia based Startech USB 3.1 HD enclosure. So I will give this a shot on the AMD 3.1 port, too.

But before installing 1403 I will test 1401 and would like to know what issues to look for, aka what you want me to test?!


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> C6H Beta BIOS 1403
> 
> SHA265 C4F9716046AF91D152598C6569BE76E9B20DA7FF1583D40233AB6B69C94E0A59


Thx elmor for all the work and the link.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> @Timur Born
> 
> It is hard for me to deduce what these parameters do without a block diagram or equations, so I'll just ask you directly:
> 
> With an 1800X running at 3.9 GHz, base clock at 100.00 and most other CPU related parameters on Auto, what is the safety hazard from the following combo that I use because it seems to support a correct CPU temperature report from lm-sensors.
> 
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
> Sense MI offset [Auto]
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Elmor once answered: "No, there's no fixed offset possible (except from AMD side). Both options adjust the scaling (hence skew), different methods with the same end result. I don't recommend using T_Offset, mainly due to worse granularity."
> 
> If you disable Sense MI Skew then the other two parameters are disabled as well, because there is no skewing happening. One theoretical drawback of disabling Sense Skew is that because of the dynamic offset - or rather overshot - you may reach thermal shutdown Tctl values even when the CPU isn't that hot yet. This should only happen when your cooling fails (or cannot handle high stress loads), though, so there is no real practical drawback.
> 
> If you enable Sense Skew than you really want MI offset to be 266 at max, preferably going more towards 264. At 260 it's already a too low, meaning it will produce thermal shutdowns sooner than necessary when your cooling fails while the CPU is idle.
> 
> I think that Asus is playing with fire here as far as their default MI Offset value is concerned. *No *default* BIOS setting should prevent thermal shutdown!
> *
Click to expand...

Thank you *Timur Born*! I have a tad more insight now. Continuing what I am doing is arguably safe if over conservative. My CPU has a monster Noctua NH-D15 over it, and it has considerable thermal mass. The highest temperature I've seen so far (not that I trust any reporting scheme available to me) is 53C. However, this value is not inconsistent with touch on the heat pipes at the base.

Given the suspect self-thermal protection, however, combined with reported fan power drop outs (though I haven't had any myself), I will consider moving one of the Noctua fans from the aux. CPU header to direct PCU 12V supply. They are quiet enough.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> C6H Beta BIOS 1403
> 
> SHA265 C4F9716046AF91D152598C6569BE76E9B20DA7FF1583D40233AB6B69C94E0A59
> 
> * Fixed W_PUMP and AIO_PUMP speeds during POST
> * Fixed Fan tuning sometimes failing
> * Fixed a few issues with AMD USB3.1 ports
> * Some tuning on DRAM settings, let us know how they work for you. tRDRD_Sc is still at 5 above 3500 MHz as it helps with stability. For performance you want to force this to 1. We'll consider changing this in future releases as the performance impact can be quite noticeable in certain applications.
> 
> An update on DRAM Boot Voltage, currently it should be 1.35V by default if the DRAM Voltage is changed. So if you're setting DRAM Voltage to above 1.35V, you might want to sync this setting. Additionally there might be scenarios where you will have better luck by syncing DRAM Boot Voltage to DRAM Voltage even at lower values.


Thank you. I hope to try it out later today. (SHA256, presumably)


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> C6H Beta BIOS 1403
> 
> SHA265 C4F9716046AF91D152598C6569BE76E9B20DA7FF1583D40233AB6B69C94E0A59
> 
> * Fixed W_PUMP and AIO_PUMP speeds during POST
> * Fixed Fan tuning sometimes failing
> * Fixed a few issues with AMD USB3.1 ports
> * Some tuning on DRAM settings, let us know how they work for you. tRDRD_Sc is still at 5 above 3500 MHz as it helps with stability. For performance you want to force this to 1. We'll consider changing this in future releases as the performance impact can be quite noticeable in certain applications.
> 
> An update on DRAM Boot Voltage, currently it should be 1.35V by default if the DRAM Voltage is changed. So if you're setting DRAM Voltage to above 1.35V, you might want to sync this setting. Additionally there might be scenarios where you will have better luck by syncing DRAM Boot Voltage to DRAM Voltage even at lower values.


Nice, will give this a try later


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Given the suspect self-thermal protection, however, combined with reported fan power drop outs (though I haven't had any myself), I will consider moving one of the Noctua fans from the aux. CPU header to direct PCU 12V supply. They are quiet enough.


With Sense Skew disabled (or lowered) at least you can rest assured that thermal shutdown is working properly (happens at around 113°C Tctl).


----------



## gupsterg

So UEFI 1401 onwards on X CPU Sense MI Skew: [Disabled] seems the way forward when was helping Decoman and from your info?


----------



## Yviena

So how is everyone's disk performance on ryzen? I did notice that my 4k random read is slower.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Elmore once answere: "No, there's no fixed offset possible (except from AMD side). Both options adjust the scaling (hence skew), different methods with the same end result. I don't recommend using T_Offset, mainly due to worse granularity."
> 
> If you disable Sense MI Skew then the other two parameters are disabled as well, because there is no skewing happening. One theoretical drawback of disabling Sense Skew is that because of the dynamic offset - or rather overshot - you may reach thermal shutdown Tctl values even when the CPU isn't that hot yet. This should only happen when your cooling fails (or cannot handle high stress loads), though, so there is no real practical drawback.
> 
> If you enable Sense Skew than you really want MI offset to be 266 at max, preferably going more towards 264. At 260 it's already a too low, meaning it will produce thermal shutdowns sooner than necessary when your cooling fails while the CPU is idle.
> 
> I think that Asus is playing with fire here as far as their default MI Offset value is concerned. *No *default* BIOS setting should prevent thermal shutdown!
> *


Default setting is disabled, but it's enabled when overclocking.


----------



## Decoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> So UEFI 1401 onwards on X CPU Sense MI Skew: [Disabled] seems the way forward when was helping Decoman and from your info?


Just to repeat to others here what I wrote about earlier:

With sense skew *enabled* and set to 272, with my inadequate passive cooler, I got shutdowns with my 1800x with stock speeds during stress testing (3.69'ish GHz). (cpu socket temp kept rising)

With sense skew *disabled*, with my inadequate passive cooler, the 1800x of mine, the tctl temp stayed at 94.8 deg C, and the cpu was apparently downclocking from 3.69 to 3.3'ish GHz iirc.

The instances with the cpu shutting down was probably with bios that was older than the 1401 bios, unsure if the bios version would matter. I can test sense skew with 272 again with bios 1400. I will be right back.


----------



## Decoman

I am back:

I set sense skew to enabled and to 272, with my 1800x, with this inadequate passive cooler, on my Crosshair VI Hero board, w. 1401 bios.

Result:

Stress testing made the cpu downclock from 3.7 to 3.6 GHZ, but not lower, while cpu socket temp rose to 100 deg C apparently, with tctl temp at 73 deg C and tdie at 53 deg C, both holding steady.

I decided to stop stress testing when cpu socket temp rose to 100 deg C, and then the screen went black as I stopped Prime 95. Probably close to crashing on its own I think.

So, cpu socket temp rose out of control, but the cpu did not downclock enough.

With sense skew set to off, previously, the cpu would downclock to 3.3'ish GHz iirc, but the machine kept running with stable socket temp iirc. I will test this as well now, one moment please.

I am back:

With sense skew set to disabled and "auto" for the value, stress testing have the cpu downclock very quickly, and the tctl temp stat quickly reach 94.8 deg C and is holding there, with tdie holding at 74.8 deg C. Cpu socket seem to be holding at exactly 66 deg C.

So, with sense skew disabled and "auto" for the value, cpu downclocked from 3.7 GHz, to 3.6, down to 3.25, 3.15, 3.1 and finally down to about 3.07 GHz with cpu socket temp holding steady at 66 deg C.

Btw, with 1401 bios and sense skew set to "off" and value to "auto", when I boot the machine right after stress testing, the bios screen tells me that the cpu is too hot, and so it interrupts the normal booting into windows that way.


----------



## BoMbY

I used the default settings in 1401 and ZenStates to overclock the CPU, and everything regarding the temperature behaves like it should be (or like I think it should be).


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> I'm having a super weird issue with this setup. I've been battling for over 2 weeks with an Eizo FS2735 and a Sapphire Fury Tri-X. I just can't get DP 1.2 connectivity out of this setup for the EIZO, an additional ASUS monitor works with DP 1.2. It must be something about my AM4 rig, as the same monitor/cable/video card works perfectly as intended in a Z170 rig. I went back and forth with the support teams of Eizo and Sapphire and tried every troubleshoot item in the book. Eventually, AMD suggested to get a different board (yes, seriously). I tried BIOS 1201, 9943 and 9945 to no avail.
> 
> Hoping the likes of @[email protected] or @elmor can point me in the right direction.
> 
> The long story:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I got a Sapphire Fury Tri-X which replaces a borrowed RX 580, before that I had a GF 1070 that died and got refunded. I installed the card and hooked up both of my displays. EIZO Foris FS2735 and ASUS PG278Q, via DP. From POST to Windows starting, I was getting video on both monitors, but as soon as Windows was up, only the ASUS had video and the EIZO reported missing signal. I went back and forth with all sorts of trial & error, I eventually narrowed it down to the EIZO only getting DP 1.1 from the Fury. The ASUS would get DP 1.2 connectivity from any of the Fury's DP ports.
> 
> What I tried:
> 
> - Drivers 17.5.2 Beta and 17.4.4 WHQL
> - Different DP cables (including 2 VESA-certified, StarTech and Amphenol) and ports on the Fury (the cables used to work perfectly fine on the 1070 and the 580 which I uninstalled just earlier this morning)
> - Tried the other BIOS on the Fury via dual BIOS switch
> - Checked the EIZO's firmware version, it's up to date
> - Enabling and disabling the "compatibility mode" in the EIZO's menu
> - Power cycle the EIZO (left powerless for a few minutes)
> - Ran DDU and reinstalled drivers once more
> - Factory-reset the EIZO
> - Disabled powersave mode on the EIZO
> - Switched between BIOS 1201, 9943, 9945
> - Tried running the EIZO without the ASUS monitor connected
> - Tried different PCIe slots and removed other PCIe cards
> - Disconnected all cables from card and monitor, had them sit powerless for a few minutes
> - Switching between modes "DisplayPort 1.2", "DisplayPort 1.1", "FreeSync Low", and "FreeSync High" in the EIZO's menu. Only DP 1.1 would give me video in Windows, limiting me to 60Hz and no Freesync
> 
> - Running the same monitor + cable + video card combo works flawlessly when used with a Z170 rig
> 
> My system:
> 
> AMD Ryzen 7 1800X, stock clocks
> ASUS Crosshair VI Hero, BIOS 9945
> 64GB Samsung DDR4-3200
> Sapphire Fury Tri-X, PCIE 16x Slot 1
> Intel Wireless-AC 7260, PCIe 16x Slot 2
> Intel X550-T2, PCIe 16x Slot 3
> Corsair HX1200i
> OCZ Vector 180
> 
> Windows 10, all available updates
> Radeon Crimson 17.5.2 Beta and 17.4.4 WHQL
> AMD Chipset drivers 17.10


Anyone? Sadly, BIOS 1401 and Radeon Crimson 17.6.2 didn't change anything about that.


----------



## Steelraven

obsolete post


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> Just to repeat to others here what I wrote about earlier:
> 
> With sense skew *enabled* and set to 272, with my inadequate passive cooler, I got shutdowns with my 1800x with stock speeds during stress testing (3.69'ish GHz). (cpu socket temp kept rising)


Did it shut down, or did it crash to code 8?
Quote:


> With sense skew *disabled*, with my inadequate passive cooler, the 1800x of mine, the tctl temp stayed at 94.8 deg C, and the cpu was apparently downclocking from 3.69 to 3.3'ish GHz iirc.


Which means that it was only soft-throttling (yet) and would have needed to increase further in temperature to reach the hard-throttling point (x5.5)
Quote:


> The instances with the cpu shutting down was probably with bios that was older than the 1401 bios, unsure if the bios version would matter. I can test sense skew with 272 again with bios 1400. I will be right back.


I tested this with older versions and Sense Skew MI offset 272 always kept the CPU from thermal shutdown before it finally crashing to code 8, the latter of which is no shutdown.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> Anyone? Sadly, BIOS 1401 and Radeon Crimson 17.6.2 didn't change anything about that.


It's your system, and not the BIOS. I'm using a Fury X, and a BenQ display using DP, and everything is just fine. Try DDU, and reinstall the drivers.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> I've been using the Skew value of 43 that somebody suggested earlier in the thread and it appears to be fairly accurate in readings on the X CPUs, I believe it was 63 with non-X parts.


I tested MI offset 43. It does give quite accurate full idle reading on Tdie (Tctl - 20°C, aka Asus CPU since 1401), more or less matching my ambient temperature. That being said, it nearly matches turning Sense Skew off, which reads full idle temps as about 1°C higher.

Both come at the drawback that Ryzen's aggressive load temperature overshot (+10 to +30°C) can cause thermal shutdowns (or throttling without OC) even when the CPU isn't really too hot. With good cooling this doesn't matter too much, with weak cooling this may become a problem.


----------



## Decoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Did it shut down, or did it crash to code 8?


I am not sure. I guess I should have used the phrase "rebooted" instead of "shutting down". Probably crashing and rebooting, but I am unable to account if I ever saw my machine simply turn itself off. I no longer remember what q code I got on the reboot after a crash with the cpu overheating.


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> Anyone? Sadly, BIOS 1401 and Radeon Crimson 17.6.2 didn't change anything about that.


OK, I found this here, perhaps you can try it:
Quote:


> CSM = Compatibility Support Module - Unified Extensible Firmware Interface - Wikipedia - ensures that old / new hardware and new BIOS work together correctly. If all HW can be modeled on UEFI (and it is running as well), CSM can be disabled, then the entire legacy mode HW is checked and the boot is slightly faster.
> 
> The card must support GOP, otherwise the picture comes only via VGA> DVI> HDMI. (And at least the boot disk must be GPT mode, and all PCIe devices must also have UEFI mode)
> 
> Was asked that the 980Ti GOP obviously can, after the 1070 can it not supposed? Lt Inet has allegedly everything from Nvidia GTX700er series GOP.


----------



## Timur Born

If the CPU crashes to code 8 without resetting then the screen goes black, CPU voltage is reduced to some 0.4 V(ish) and all functioning fans keep moving.

A thermal shutdown shuts down the whole PC properly, as if you had pushed the power button for 5 seconds. Usually the next time you boot/turn on the PC you get a F1 error message telling you about the CPU overheating.

With 1401 you may also get repeated code C0 boot failures anytime after a thermal shutdown happened. Reset can workaround the code C0, but it will happen again until you cold-boot the PC (aka turn off power at the PSU), this seems to be a (new) bug.


----------



## Decoman

*deleted* (Already got my answer, before posting this.)


----------



## Timur Born

The main difference is that a code 8 crash will still apply (low) voltage to your CPU even when it's already burning hot. I tested 0.4 V at full idle with a disabled pump and the temperatures kept increasing steadily. From this I deduct that a code 8 crash is dangerous to an already overheated CPU when cooling has failed!


----------



## Decoman

Thanks for the explanation Timur Born!

Btw, I remembered just now, that when the screen goes black during stress testing (or when I stop Prime95), the LED on the graphics card is flashing on and off, as if simply blinking on and off. And it is at that point, that I press the reboot button on the computer case. Normally, the LED's on the graphics card would just pulse slowly on and off.


----------



## Timur Born

My pleasure!







Usually the yellow LED keeps blinking on a code 8 crash.


----------



## MuddyPaws

@Timur Born, With 1401 you may also get repeated code C0 boot failures anytime after a thermal shutdown happened. Reset can workaround the code C0, but it will happen again until you cold-boot the PC (aka turn off power at the PSU), this seems to be a (new) bug.

had to send mine back because of this, it wouldn't fix. mine wasn't a thermal SD it was a bios flash from 1401 to 1107


----------



## jdown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Default setting is disabled, but it's enabled when overclocking.


Do we get this week the aura fix for dead lights?


----------



## eyetrippy

Anyone else suffering dpc latency issues?

It's enough that I notice occasional crackling when listening to music for extended periods. Not terrible, but I'd rather not get it at all.

Using HDMI out on GPU for audio. Onboard audio and lan disabled.


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> It's your system, and not the BIOS. I'm using a Fury X, and a BenQ display using DP, and everything is just fine. Try DDU, and reinstall the drivers.


Thanks for your reply. I know that my system is theoretically capable, as the ASUS display works perfectly fine as intended. Just the EIZO wont. I ran DDU multiple times and tried different drivers to no avail.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> OK, I found this here, perhaps you can try it:


Thanks for this, I was running CSM all the time and tried turning it off, too. Same results.


----------



## MuddyPaws

my new t shirt lol thanks wife'y


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyetrippy*
> 
> Anyone else suffering dpc latency issues?
> 
> It's enough that I notice occasional crackling when listening to music for extended periods. Not terrible, but I'd rather not get it at all.
> 
> Using HDMI out on GPU for audio. Onboard audio and lan disabled.


Did you measure via LatencyMon yet?


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I know that my system is theoretically capable, as the ASUS display works perfectly fine as intended. Just the EIZO wont. I ran DDU multiple times and tried different drivers to no avail.


I honestly don't see how the mainboard or BIOS should prevent one specific display to work with a dGPU. Maybe the specific GPU and display are not compatible, or the cable is broken, or not working 100%. Cables are often the source of problems like this, but I guess you already tried a different one.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> had to send mine back because of this, it wouldn't fix. mine wasn't a thermal SD it was a bios flash from 1401 to 1107


Even Clear Cmos didn't help? That was what I did before coming up with just doing a power-off.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Even Clear Cmos didn't help? That was what I did before coming up with just doing a power-off.


I did all that and more but nothing worked


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> I honestly don't see how the mainboard or BIOS should prevent one specific display to work with a dGPU. Maybe the specific GPU and display are not compatible, or the cable is broken, or not working 100%. Cables are often the source of problems like this, but I guess you already tried a different one.


Yes, I tried multiple different cables, most of which VESA certified and new. Again, the display/video card/cable combo works perfectly fine when in a Z170 rig. I tried a fresh Windows install on the AM4 rig as well, thinking it could be caused by my current install. Didn't help. I contacted AMD, and they suggested trying a different motherboard.


----------



## IRobot23

Okay, last time
K7 + R5 1600 427€ (+20€ steam)
or
R7 1700 + C6H 509€ (everspace

OC (4GHz) gaming + ram OC.
For now I will have used F4-3466C16D-8GVK (2x4GB)

Gaming and recording (BF1,Rainbow6Siege,GW2, PUBG,new games ), some light work(maybe in future more of it). Also later adding RGB RAM.

*What do you say guys?* From Intel to AMD, do not know what to buy.

Future upgrade to... well I am only worried about K7 (upgrade to ryzen 7nm / 5nm), because of vrms.

Also getting EK custom liquid cooling.
*
Please, please, please help me - will order later today.*


----------



## Martin778

1700 + C6H + any B-Die RAM.
Also don't aim for 4.0GHz prime stable, you might get disappointed.

I've tried it on my 1800X and while it ran 11h of P95 @ 3.925GHz something hits a wall at 4.0 and the PC crashes as fast at 1.4 vcore as it does on 1.45V with code 8.


----------



## IRobot23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> 1700 + C6H + any B-Die RAM.
> Also don't aim for 4.0GHz prime stable, you might get disappointed.
> 
> I've tried it on my 1800X and while it ran 11h of P95 @ 3.925GHz something hits a wall at 4.0 and the PC crashes as fast at 1.4 vcore as it does on 1.45V with code 8.


Okay. Anyone else please?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> I'm having a super weird issue with this setup. I've been battling for over 2 weeks with an Eizo FS2735 and a Sapphire Fury Tri-X. I just can't get DP 1.2 connectivity out of this setup for the EIZO, an additional ASUS monitor works with DP 1.2. It must be something about my AM4 rig, as the same monitor/cable/video card works perfectly as intended in a Z170 rig. I went back and forth with the support teams of Eizo and Sapphire and tried every troubleshoot item in the book. Eventually, AMD suggested to get a different board (yes, seriously). I tried BIOS 1201, 9943 and 9945 to no avail.
> 
> Hoping the likes of @[email protected] or @elmor can point me in the right direction.
> 
> The long story:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I got a Sapphire Fury Tri-X which replaces a borrowed RX 580, before that I had a GF 1070 that died and got refunded. I installed the card and hooked up both of my displays. EIZO Foris FS2735 and ASUS PG278Q, via DP. From POST to Windows starting, I was getting video on both monitors, but as soon as Windows was up, only the ASUS had video and the EIZO reported missing signal. I went back and forth with all sorts of trial & error, I eventually narrowed it down to the EIZO only getting DP 1.1 from the Fury. The ASUS would get DP 1.2 connectivity from any of the Fury's DP ports.
> 
> What I tried:
> 
> - Drivers 17.5.2 Beta and 17.4.4 WHQL
> - Different DP cables (including 2 VESA-certified, StarTech and Amphenol) and ports on the Fury (the cables used to work perfectly fine on the 1070 and the 580 which I uninstalled just earlier this morning)
> - Tried the other BIOS on the Fury via dual BIOS switch
> - Checked the EIZO's firmware version, it's up to date
> - Enabling and disabling the "compatibility mode" in the EIZO's menu
> - Power cycle the EIZO (left powerless for a few minutes)
> - Ran DDU and reinstalled drivers once more
> - Factory-reset the EIZO
> - Disabled powersave mode on the EIZO
> - Switched between BIOS 1201, 9943, 9945
> - Tried running the EIZO without the ASUS monitor connected
> - Tried different PCIe slots and removed other PCIe cards
> - Disconnected all cables from card and monitor, had them sit powerless for a few minutes
> - Switching between modes "DisplayPort 1.2", "DisplayPort 1.1", "FreeSync Low", and "FreeSync High" in the EIZO's menu. Only DP 1.1 would give me video in Windows, limiting me to 60Hz and no Freesync
> 
> - Running the same monitor + cable + video card combo works flawlessly when used with a Z170 rig
> 
> My system:
> 
> AMD Ryzen 7 1800X, stock clocks
> ASUS Crosshair VI Hero, BIOS 9945
> 64GB Samsung DDR4-3200
> Sapphire Fury Tri-X, PCIE 16x Slot 1
> Intel Wireless-AC 7260, PCIe 16x Slot 2
> Intel X550-T2, PCIe 16x Slot 3
> Corsair HX1200i
> OCZ Vector 180
> 
> Windows 10, all available updates
> Radeon Crimson 17.5.2 Beta and 17.4.4 WHQL
> AMD Chipset drivers 17.10


OMG, you have pretty much same hardware as @Typhaeon, see his thread here, I asked him to PM Elmor.

Your common HW is R7, C6H, Fury (Fiji Pro), Eizo FS2735.

This is not the first time I have noted Fiji Pro having an issue with a display, see this one on MG279Q, OP there junker is @JunkaDK here. He swapped to a Fury X and IIRC had no issue. He also went Ryzen with C6H, perhaps he will chime in. I know my MG279Q with Fury X, via DP, on R7/C6H is AOK.


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> OMG, you have pretty much same hardware as @Typhaeon, see his thread here, I asked him to PM Elmor.
> 
> Your common HW is R7, C6H, Fury (Fiji Pro), Eizo FS2735.
> 
> This is not the first time I have noted Fiji Pro having an issue with a display, see this one on MG279Q, OP there junker is @JunkaDK here. He swapped to a Fury X and IIRC had no issue. He also went Ryzen with C6H, perhaps he will chime in. I know my MG279Q with Fury X, via DP, on R7/C6H is AOK.


Many thanks for this! I'll get in touch with them.


----------



## gupsterg

NP







, hope which ever manufacturer is needing to sort the issue does so ASAP for you.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> C6H Beta BIOS 1403
> 
> SHA265 C4F9716046AF91D152598C6569BE76E9B20DA7FF1583D40233AB6B69C94E0A59
> 
> * Fixed W_PUMP and AIO_PUMP speeds during POST
> * Fixed Fan tuning sometimes failing
> * Fixed a few issues with AMD USB3.1 ports
> * Some tuning on DRAM settings, let us know how they work for you. tRDRD_Sc is still at 5 above 3500 MHz as it helps with stability. For performance you want to force this to 1. We'll consider changing this in future releases as the performance impact can be quite noticeable in certain applications.
> 
> An update on DRAM Boot Voltage, currently it should be 1.35V by default if the DRAM Voltage is changed. *So if you're setting DRAM Voltage to above 1.35V, you might want to sync this setting.* Additionally there might be scenarios where you will have better luck by syncing DRAM Boot Voltage to DRAM Voltage even at lower values.


Thanks Elmor.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> In order to test the front-side USB 3.1 port I bought the vastly overpriced Lian-Li cable, because Asus does not provide any cable. Unfortunately I did not find time for testing, but will do so now.
> 
> So what issues are fixed exactly? I bought this board specifically for testing AMD's USB implementation with high performance USB 3 audio-interfaces (RME Madiface XT). It's likely that no one else around here will stress the USB 3 part as much as I do with this interface and drivers, it separates the wheat from the chaff as far as full USB 3 compatibility and system performance is concerned (this is where X99 fails in combination with NVidia drivers)!
> 
> I also noticed problems using the Asmedia USB 3.1 port in combination with an Asmedia based Startech USB 3.1 HD enclosure. So I will give this a shot on the AMD 3.1 port, too.
> 
> But before installing 1403 I will test 1401 and would like to know what issues to look for, aka what you want me to test?!


Don't have the exact details, one issue with sleep mode causing devices to disappear and the other was something introduced with the new AGESA. Just test on the fixed version?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdown*
> 
> Do we get this week the aura fix for dead lights?


Working on it, can't promise it will be done within this week though.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobot23*
> 
> Okay, last time
> K7 + R5 1600 427€ (+20€ steam)
> or
> R7 1700 + C6H 509€ (everspace
> 
> OC (4GHz) gaming + ram OC.
> For now I will have used F4-3466C16D-8GVK (2x4GB)
> 
> Gaming and recording (BF1,Rainbow6Siege,GW2, PUBG,new games ), some light work(maybe in future more of it). Also later adding RGB RAM.
> 
> *What do you say guys?* From Intel to AMD, do not know what to buy.
> 
> Future upgrade to... well I am only worried about K7 (upgrade to ryzen 7nm / 5nm), because of vrms.
> 
> Also getting EK custom liquid cooling.
> *
> Please, please, please help me - will order later today.*


~82€ for 33% more real cores, if you take (82/427) x 100 = 19.2% extra cost to go 8C/16T, seems AOK to me on a economics point of view. I prefer Asus UEFI/board over the K7, so that would also sway it for me. The money saved could go to a GPU upgrade or something else though.

Next gaming wise 6C/12T vs 8C/16T I'd say you'd see pretty much no difference, productivity is where you will, so perhaps weigh it on that aspect.


----------



## dwd504

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNaitsyrk*
> 
> Got 1401, thanks.
> 
> It's Corsair Vengeance RED LED 2x 16GB 3200Mhz CMU32GX4M2C3200C16R runs at 2933Mhz with 1401 BIOS instead of 2666Mhz at 14 14 14 14 34, so it's not too bad, next BIOS update should fix this.
> Thanks.


I've been running the same chips rated at 3000c15 at 3200 15 17 17 17 35 for a long time now. When dialing in ram speed its important to remove your cpu overclock due to thermal issues when training.


----------



## kaseki

*Observations so far: BIOS 1403 install replacing BIOS 1401*: CPU 1800X, 2 x 16 G.Skill TridentZ 3200C14 @ 3200; parameters recently published, 1080Ti OC on defaults (not sure in Linux how to change those yet); Room temp 77F.

Installed via Flashback, no problem (NP)
Reinstated all my BIOS mods (NP besides time)
Restarted and there was only one reset before successful training (NP)
Mint runs normally
Valley benchmark value is only slightly lower than the last one on 1401 -- probably not statistically significant
Superposition benchmark is slightly higher than the last one on 1401 -- ditto
Intel Latency test had slightly better but otherwise close values to last run on 1401 -- ditto
GSAT is running and so far half an hour in no failures or errors
Temp sensor hack for lm-sensors seems to be producing expected and consistent values


----------



## jdown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Don't have the exact details, one issue with sleep mode causing devices to disappear and the other was something introduced with the new AGESA. Just test on the fixed version?
> Working on it, can't promise it will be done within this week though.


Thank you for your information!


----------



## noko59

Thanks elmor for the new 1403 bios.
Tested The Stilt ram 3333Safe OC to 3466 on 1403, previously it worked with 1401 and also now with 1403.

Basically The Silt 3333Safe ram settings and up the BCLK to 104. ProcODT_SM is set to 53.3 ohms, BankGroupSwapAlternate disabled, CAD settings 30/30/30/30, rest of the settings are in image.


Mem and Cache benchmark:


On 1401 bios did six runs of Hitman bench at 1080p, medium settings, DX12 Multiple GPU (1070's SLI), cpu at 3.90ghz.

Ram at stock D.O.C.P 3200 - 117.25fps
The Stilt 3200 Safe -128.28fps
The Stilt 3200 Fast - 129.43fps
The Stilt 3300 Safe - 129.93fps
The Stilt 3300 Fast - 131.01fps
3300 Safe OC to 3466 - 133.28fps
Just using 3200 Safe gives a big jump in averages. I will take the recorded data and get some percentile information from it. While getting around 10% increase in averages, the biggest gains should be where it is more noticeable or critical for gaming on the lower fps areas or times - there the percent increase could be much larger. Calculating the 5% percentile or the lowest 5% or lowest 10% averages may give a better feel for any improvements.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Thanks elmor for the new 1403 bios.
> Tested The Stilt ram 3333Safe OC to 3466 on 1403, previously it worked with 1401 and also now with 1403.
> 
> Basically The Silt 3333Safe ram settings and up the BCLK to 104. ProcODT_SM is set to 53.3 ohms, BankGroupSwapAlternate disabled, CAD settings 30/30/30/30, rest of the settings are in image.
> 
> 
> Mem and Cache benchmark:
> 
> 
> On 1401 bios did six runs of Hitman bench at 1080p, medium settings, DX12 Multiple GPU (1070's SLI), cpu at 3.90ghz.
> 
> Ram at stock D.O.C.P 3200 - 117.25fps
> The Stilt 3200 Safe -128.28fps
> The Stilt 3200 Fast - 129.43fps
> The Stilt 3300 Safe - 129.93fps
> The Stilt 3300 Fast - 131.01fps
> 3300 Safe OC to 3466 - 133.28fps
> Just using 3200 Safe gives a big jump in averages. I will take the recorded data and get some percentile information from it. While getting around 10% increase in averages, the biggest gains should be where it is more noticeable or critical for gaming on the lower fps areas or times - there the percent increase could be much larger. Calculating the 5% percentile or the lowest 5% or lowest 10% averages may give a better feel for any improvements.


Do you know if 3333 Fast would be better/faster in FPS than 3466, if at 3466 only the primary settings were set to 14-14-14-34? I ask because @ 3466, I cannot get the Stilt's timings to work (using 32gb), but it does work with 14-14-14-14-34 primary timings and with all the subtimings at default. 3333 Fast works fine though.


----------



## Martin778

What is the whole Sense MI thing, should i touch in the UEFI or leave it be?


----------



## lordzed83

@elmor
Thanks for new bios adding link to my Youtube video and flashing for testing


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Do you know if 3333 Fast would be better/faster in FPS than 3466, if at 3466 only the primary settings were set to 14-14-14-34? I ask because @ 3466, I cannot get the Stilt's timings to work (using 32gb), but it does work with 14-14-14-14-34 primary timings and with all the subtimings at default. 3333 Fast works fine though.


Well what I observe, 3333 Fast to OC 3333 Slow to 3466 is less then 2% increase, which would not be noticeable. So I would recommend the fastest one that is stable. 3200 Slow is a big jump over the 3200 default D.0.C.P 3200 which has BankSwapGroup enabled and GearDown enabled. The gains with 14-14-14-34 I would have to test and I would think would not make much of a difference in the end. I may just use 3333 Slow for uber stable settings as well. Once I get a better feel for the 5% and 10% Percentile differences that is - remember these were settings that I would not play at. I would be at 3440x1440p with highest settings in which maybe none of the ram settings will make much of a difference - maybe the lower percentile at my gaming settings will improve - I don't know at least yet.


----------



## gupsterg

@kaseki @noko59

Move to 1403 was just as trouble free as any past UEFI for me as well







. Only time I've had an issue with one profile determined on another UEFI and when used on another fail, was due to excessive ambient temps, "da Brit heatwave"







.

Anyhow update on my tables of results







.

UEFI 9943 2400MHz, 2800MHz, 3200MHz, 3333MHz using The Stilt's 3466MHz timings and then UEFI 1403 on 3333MHz with The Stilt's 3333MHz Fast timings.



RAW Data zip containing screenies, XLS, links to 3DM, MLC ran but data not yet added to XLS.


----------



## kazama

@noko59

i cant boot a 3333, 3200 fast and safe (stilt's) working fine, but i can boot with the 3466 timmings of Gadfly with GD enabled.

http://cdn.overclock.net/9/96/9609edeb_3500_stable_tweaked.png

Do you think 3200 fast is better than 3466 timmings for gamming? im on 9943, 1401 get me problems, temps, unestable oc (cpu and mems).


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @kaseki @noko59
> 
> Move to 1403 was just as trouble free as any past UEFI for me as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Only time I've had an issue with one profile determined on another UEFI and when used on another fail, was due to excessive ambient temps, "da Brit heatwave"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Anyhow update on my tables of results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> UEFI 9943 2400MHz, 2800MHz, 3200MHz, 3333MHz using The Stilt's 3466MHz timings and then UEFI 1403 on 3333MHz with The Stilt's 3333MHz Fast timings.
> 
> 
> 
> RAW Data zip containing screenies, XLS, links to 3DM, MLC ran but data not yet added to XLS.


Nice table! Gives good view of what improves and what does not. Some programs are more sensitive to ram speeds but I have not seen anything really astronomical or big once one hits 2933 and up, nice extra but nothing spectacular. Other programs may not see anything over DDR 4 2133







.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @kaseki @noko59
> 
> Move to 1403 was just as trouble free as any past UEFI for me as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Only time I've had an issue with one profile determined on another UEFI and when used on another fail, was due to excessive ambient temps, "da Brit heatwave"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Anyhow update on my tables of results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> UEFI 9943 2400MHz, 2800MHz, 3200MHz, 3333MHz using The Stilt's 3466MHz timings and then UEFI 1403 on 3333MHz with The Stilt's 3333MHz Fast timings.
> 
> 
> 
> RAW Data zip containing screenies, XLS, links to 3DM, MLC ran but data not yet added to XLS.


+rep for the table comparison


----------



## Martin778

I wonder if it's possible to display current true (non offset) CPU temp on the Q-code display? I know my EVGA SR2 can do that.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazama*
> 
> @noko59
> 
> i cant boot a 3333, 3200 fast and safe (stilt's) working fine, but i can boot with the 3466 timmings of Gadfly with GD enabled.
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/9/96/9609edeb_3500_stable_tweaked.png
> 
> Do you think 3200 fast is better than 3466 timmings for gamming? im on 9943, 1401 get me problems, temps, unestable oc (cpu and mems).


Depend on the game and most of all the graphics card and settings and monitor refresh rate ability. I have a 60hz monitor, anything over 60fps cannot be accurately displayed, what happens when pushing over 60fps on a 60hz monitor is overlapping multiple rendered frames on one refresh of the monitor causing tearing which is a degradation of the experience (in my book). If I had a faster monitor then the faster frame rates over 60 could be better. Anyways combine that with that I would be maxing out the quality and the resolution as much as possible I am not sure I will see any real difference in the end.

If you are 2933 and above, I think you will pretty much have the same gaming experience with a few exceptions. I've come to the conclusion yes ram speed can affect game fps but it also has been at times push out of proportion - the GPU is in most cases the bottleneck and not the ram in a Ryzen system. Testing at my real game settings, using percentiles on the lower frame rate times should give me at least a better feel how much real difference this all makes.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Nice table! Gives good view of what improves and what does not. Some programs are more sensitive to ram speeds but I have not seen anything really astronomical or big once one hits 2933 and up, nice extra but nothing spectacular. Other programs may not see anything over DDR 4 2133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks







. Totally agree







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> +rep for the table comparison


NP







, gonna keep adding to it







, gotta do some 3466MHz stuff soon







. What with all the UEFIs that keep getting posted and RAM tweaks testing it seems there's never enough time for benching







.


----------



## roybotnik

I have a real-world issue that has been very difficult to debug. For some reason, I have a weird frame-pacing issues in Overwatch. I have tried to figure this out for weeks now and it's driving me nuts. I can't pin down any consistent cause. I feel like it has to be related to clock skew or instability somewhere in the system that is causing things to get out of sync.

Basically, I get some weird stuttering/dropped frames, but I never see my frame rate decrease in the counter (if it does it must be for just a split second). I had been running at 3466 for a while, which was always fine at first but after an hour or so of playing, it would start stuttering, getting worse over time. I went down to 3200 with more conservative timings, but the stuttering persisted, and at 3200 it seems like it's worse right from the start.

I thought it was somehow related to SoC voltage, since increasing it would often fix the issue, but it seems like that was just a coincidence. The frame drops would always reappear eventually. Last night I was having the issue (running 3200), so tried messing with timings for a while with no luck, then I bumped my memory divider to 3333 and it went away and was gone for the few hours that I played. Probably just a coincidence though.

At 3200 I also had trouble with screen tearing, which made absolutely no sense. I have V-Sync forced ON in the nvidia control panel, G-Sync enabled, and my frame rate capped to 162 (165hz monitor). I'm not sure what could cause v-sync or g-sync to break. I'm now thinking that it's somehow related to the ram/cpu/bus clocks that seems to change on their own. Same issue persisted with Super IO Clock Skew enabled/disabled. I have HPET disabled, so I think I'll try using that next. Also, I have nothing running in the background and my power plan has CPU minimum speed set to 100% with no core parking.

For this particular game I rely on smooth and consistent frames so it's been really frustrating. I figured it could have been somehow related to my old R9 290, so I upgraded to a 1080 Ti... but it still happens. The annoying thing is that all my stress tests always pass. I can't remember the last time I failed a stress test with any of the settings I've been trying. If I can pin this down I'll be sure to mention it... Benchmarks are neat but it doesn't matter if real applications are acting up.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Working on it, can't promise it will be done within this week though.


RE: Aura RGB

Mine are dead too







. I had this happen on older versions and using the Aura software eventually fixed it, but now they won't come back no matter what I try (disable/enable in bios, updated aura software, etc). Just throwing it out there. Hoping I can get it back at some point


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggdfdgd3*
> 
> ProcODT is always safe, the worst that a incorrect value can do is instability or inability to boot but it wont cause any damage. And for 2x16gb dual rank ram 80 or 96 usually works the best.


Aaand as you can see I was extremely negligent during my physics courses.









Thx for the tip. 96 did not work well for me at all - errors out like a pro. 80 ohms seem to do the trick, but may have cold boot problems (upped the voltage across the board, will check tonight if that fixed my potential cold boot issue.

While I still can't get 3200 15-15-15-34-2T stable, 3144 13-13-13-34-2T is likely faster anyway.

Now, I need to figure out how can I push towards that 4ghz prime stable goal.


----------



## MynRich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> RTC (Ryzen Timing Checker)
> 
> PW: "RyzenDRAM"
> 
> x86-64 only.
> 
> Supports Zeppelin & Raven based Ryzens.
> 
> Let me know if (when) you find bugs.


password protected? why is it asking for a password upon install?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MynRich*
> 
> password protected? why is it asking for a password upon install?


Because OneDrive usually blocks archives containing an exe.


----------



## Martin778

3333MHz seem to work







Just passed 2h of Prime95 and still going strong. FlareX 3200C14 RAM.
The Stilt you're the man. If someone sees anything that can be lowered / increased, let me know









Proc ODT is set to 60 ohm. RAM voltage reading is wrong, should be around 1.38V.
CPU clock is 3950MHz through Pstates, anything above crashes within 30 minutes regardless of Vcore.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ggdfdgd3*
> 
> ProcODT is always safe, the worst that a incorrect value can do is instability or inability to boot but it wont cause any damage. And for 2x16gb dual rank ram 80 or 96 usually works the best.
> 
> 
> 
> Aaand as you can see I was extremely negligent during my physics courses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx for the tip. 96 did not work well for me at all - errors out like a pro. 80 ohms seem to do the trick, but may have cold boot problems (upped the voltage across the board, will check tonight if that fixed my potential cold boot issue.
> 
> While I still can't get 3200 15-15-15-34-2T stable, 3144 13-13-13-34-2T is likely faster anyway.
> 
> Now, I need to figure out how can I push towards that 4ghz prime stable goal.
Click to expand...

Heh. I was joking about HS Physics. VSWR is unlikely to come to one's attention under formal education until the mid-point of an EE degree course, and informally would likely depend on an interest in ham radio.

Also, thinking back on this epic thread but not searching it, I don't recall anyone finding 96 ohms suitable who didn't have 2 x 16 Samsung B chip G.Skill TridentZ DRAM. YMMV


----------



## lordzed83

Ye 1403 good to go same settings as on 1401.


----------



## kaseki

@The Stilt









Did a Linux compatible program to meddle (at least minimally) with the motherboard LEDs ever get developed? I vaguely recall someone volunteering, possibly *R4m0n* who did the Zenstates port.

Thanks


----------



## ITAngel

Is that the new bios the 1403? If so, were can I get them from? Thanks!

Nervermind I found it.


----------



## MynRich

*ignore this post*


----------



## MynRich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MynRich*
> 
> so how do i extract it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Because OneDrive usually blocks archives containing an exe.


so how do i extract it?


----------



## T800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> I have a real-world issue that has been very difficult to debug. For some reason, I have a weird frame-pacing issues in Overwatch. I have tried to figure this out for weeks now and it's driving me nuts. I can't pin down any consistent cause. I feel like it has to be related to clock skew or instability somewhere in the system that is causing things to get out of sync.
> 
> Basically, I get some weird stuttering/dropped frames, but I never see my frame rate decrease in the counter (if it does it must be for just a split second). I had been running at 3466 for a while, which was always fine at first but after an hour or so of playing, it would start stuttering, getting worse over time. I went down to 3200 with more conservative timings, but the stuttering persisted, and at 3200 it seems like it's worse right from the start.
> 
> I thought it was somehow related to SoC voltage, since increasing it would often fix the issue, but it seems like that was just a coincidence. The frame drops would always reappear eventually. Last night I was having the issue (running 3200), so tried messing with timings for a while with no luck, then I bumped my memory divider to 3333 and it went away and was gone for the few hours that I played. Probably just a coincidence though.
> 
> At 3200 I also had trouble with screen tearing, which made absolutely no sense. I have V-Sync forced ON in the nvidia control panel, G-Sync enabled, and my frame rate capped to 162 (165hz monitor). I'm not sure what could cause v-sync or g-sync to break. I'm now thinking that it's somehow related to the ram/cpu/bus clocks that seems to change on their own. Same issue persisted with Super IO Clock Skew enabled/disabled. I have HPET disabled, so I think I'll try using that next. Also, I have nothing running in the background and my power plan has CPU minimum speed set to 100% with no core parking.
> 
> For this particular game I rely on smooth and consistent frames so it's been really frustrating. I figured it could have been somehow related to my old R9 290, so I upgraded to a 1080 Ti... but it still happens. The annoying thing is that all my stress tests always pass. I can't remember the last time I failed a stress test with any of the settings I've been trying. If I can pin this down I'll be sure to mention it... Benchmarks are neat but it doesn't matter if real applications are acting up.


https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/1004600/geforce-drivers/all-games-stuttering-with-fps-drops-since-windows-10-creators-update/


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T800*
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/1004600/geforce-drivers/all-games-stuttering-with-fps-drops-since-windows-10-creators-update/


Yea I definitely haven't ruled out software but I was also experiencing this with my R9 290. The crazy thing is that it will run perfectly smooth for an hour sometimes then start to skip. I don't even see my FPS drop, it's literally less than a second that it happens, but I haven't done any frame time profiling or anything yet. I also need to try running latencymon again but in the past it showed nothing for me. I feel like this is something I might have to record externally to show it...

The most frustrating thing is the tearing, which should not really be possible with freesync/vsync or gsync/vsync, yet it's still happening occasionally. And once it starts it just keeps doing it until I shut the game down.

When I got the 1080 I DDUed the AMD drivers and installed NV drivers and haven't touched them since, so it doesn't see like anything should be messed up there. :\


----------



## orlfman

It might be a good idea to clear cmos again after flashing to 1403. But only clear after you set some settings in the bios first after flashing to 1403 and booting back into your OS. Especially if you're running into issues or odd quirks.

I successfully flashed to 1403, but I noticed some oddities. Example, at stock, auto settings my dram was still reporting 1.35v's and incorrect default cas settings for its rated 2400 default. Then another was that my blck on auto settings was reporting 100.600mhz. So I powered off completely and cleared cmos and after powering back up again right off the bat I noticed my dram voltage and cas settings where the correct settings for my default 2400 and bclk was reporting 100.00mhz. Which is a huge plus as prior to 1403, my ram never reported the correct settings for its default 2400mhz. The bclk at 100.600mhz was new though.

I did a quick test and I was able to boot just fine at 3200 with my flare x, but didn't try to see if it worked after a cold boot. I just set it back to 2933mhz that I have been running since I setup this system. Just want to make sure everything stable at settings I was using prior. Which was stock, auto for my 1800x and 2933mhz. I know it was solid on 1107 and previous ones.


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> I have a real-world issue that has been very difficult to debug. For some reason, I have a weird frame-pacing issues in Overwatch. I have tried to figure this out for weeks now and it's driving me nuts. I can't pin down any consistent cause. I feel like it has to be related to clock skew or instability somewhere in the system that is causing things to get out of sync.
> 
> Basically, I get some weird stuttering/dropped frames, but I never see my frame rate decrease in the counter (if it does it must be for just a split second). I had been running at 3466 for a while, which was always fine at first but after an hour or so of playing, it would start stuttering, getting worse over time. I went down to 3200 with more conservative timings, but the stuttering persisted, and at 3200 it seems like it's worse right from the start.


Assuming you have windows 10. I too had this issue in windows 10, at that time i was playing Black Desert Online..
The stutters in the game world were really annoying and this happened when i just got a ryzen cpu.
I thought it was because of it, till i installed windows 7 and dual boot it. Windows 7 i had 0 issues with any stuttering and BDO worked like a charm.
Only problematic issue is with USB, i had to add the drivers to the windows 7 image in order to get keyboard to work in the setup.
Then I figured after 2 weeks or so, it might be worth it to reinstall windows 10, with the latest iso downloaded from microsoft. And since then in windows 10 i had no more issues.

So if due to updates your issue didnt go away, i would reinstall windows with the newest install image.


----------



## MynRich

1403 allowed me to hit 3600MTs @1.4v with 16-16-16-16-36 all other timings auto except Command Rate. Manually set to 1T.

Summary of settings;
30 (CPU ratio for ram tests)
100 BCLK
3600 strap
1.375v -vcore
1.15v -SOC
1.4v (Dram and dram boot)
ProcODT 60Ohms
PLL 1.81v
SB 1.05v
VTTDDR - .726v
VPP_Mem- 2.8v
VDDP .9v
SenseMISkew -disabled
Lvl 3 LLC on vcore and soc
120%current on vcore, soc, and dram and 350KHz switching frequency on all vrms set to extreme phase mode.

I have a 2x8GB team group DDR4 kit rated at 18-18-18-18-38 @1.4v


----------



## MynRich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MynRich*
> 
> 1403 allowed me to hit 3600MTs @1.4v with 16-16-16-16-36 all other timings auto except Command Rate. Manually set to 1T.
> 
> Summary of settings;
> 30 (CPU ratio for ram tests)
> 100 BCLK
> 3600 strap
> 1.375v -vcore
> 1.15v -SOC
> 1.4v (Dram and dram boot)
> ProcODT 60Ohms
> PLL 1.81v
> SB 1.05v
> VTTDDR - .726v
> VPP_Mem- 2.8v
> VDDP .9v
> SenseMISkew -disabled
> Lvl 3 LLC on vcore and soc
> 120%current on vcore, soc, and dram and 350KHz switching frequency on all vrms set to extreme phase mode.
> 
> I have a 2x8GB team group DDR4 kit rated at 18-18-18-18-38 @1.4v


Came back unstable. Now trying 3200 "Fast" strap from Stilt.


----------



## neur0cide

So my *G.Skill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ* is finally MemTest stable at 3200 MT/s.
I was on the right track all along, but at the end vCore +0.05 made the difference. I did not even consider vCore to be a decisive factor for RAM stability and I am not overly happy to have to increase it, but RAM performance is significantly higher now and well worth it.

BIOS: 1401
D.O.C.P. Standard
vCore: +0.05
DRAM Voltage: 1.35V
VDD SOC Voltage: 1.1V
ProcODT_SM: 96 Ohm
CLDO_VDDP: 975
Drive_Strength: 20 Ohm (all values)


Spoiler: BIOS dump text file



Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P. Standard]
D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3200 14-14-14-34-1.35V]
BCLK Frequency [101.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3232MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Auto]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
- CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.05000]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.10000]
DRAM Voltage [1.35000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [36]
Trc_SM [52]
TrrdS_SM [Auto]
TrrdL_SM [Auto]
Tfaw_SM [Auto]
TwtrS_SM [Auto]
TwtrL_SM [12]
Twr_SM [12]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [2]
TwrwrScl_SM [2]
Trfc_SM [304]
Trfc2_SM [Auto]
Trfc4_SM [Auto]
Tcwl_SM [Auto]
Trtp_SM [Auto]
Trdwr_SM [Auto]
Twrrd_SM [Auto]
TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]
TwrwrSd_SM [Auto]
TwrwrDd_SM [Auto]
TrdrdSc_SM [Auto]
TrdrdSd_SM [Auto]
TrdrdDd_SM [Auto]
Tcke_SM [Auto]
ProcODT_SM [96 ohm]
Cmd2T [2T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Auto]
RttNom [Auto]
RttWr [Auto]
RttPark [Auto]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
CPU Current Capability [Auto]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
DRAM Current Capability [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [Auto]
Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Enabled]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [SAMSUNG SP1614C]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
TOSHIBA TransMemory 1.00 [Auto]
USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Auto]
USB3_6 [Auto]
USB3_7 [Auto]
USB3_8 [Auto]
USB3_9 [Auto]
USB3_10 [Auto]
USB2_11 [Auto]
USB2_12 [Auto]
USB2_13 [Auto]
USB2_14 [Auto]
USB_15 [Auto]
USB_16 [Auto]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
IOMMU [Auto]
Remote Display Feature [Auto]
Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Auto]
POST Delay Time [3 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [2]
Profile Name [GTZ 3200 CL14]
Save to Profile [2]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]





Without raising vCore I couldn't for the life of me get 3200 stable with this RAM - not even with relaxed timings and high DRAM voltage. 3066 at tight timings (1T) is easily stable with no voltage increase whatsoever, but it lacks performance compared to 3200 with slightly relaxed timings (e.g. 2T).
3333 MT/s I can boot easily and run AIDA64 M&C benchmark but it's far from MemTest stable.
In all my testings I had TrdrdScl_SM and TwrwrScl_SM set to 2, cause everything else is not worthwile. The performance gain is so much higher than pushing the RAM to the next speed level, that it was clear from the get go, that anything stable has to be achieved with those timings set as low as possible. I might try 1 and see how it goes.
Strange enough D.O.C.P. set to manual won't even let me post at 3200.

Next I wanna find out if my G.Skill F4-3200C16D-16GVKB (Samsung E-Die, DR) will also profit from raising vCore and perhaps hit 3333 MT/s. Though I can run them with 3200-15-15-15-35-50-2T they yield better results at 3200-16-16-16-36-52-2T. Currently CL14 or 3333 won't even post.


----------



## baskura

1403 is stable for me with the same as settings as 1401.

However, I'm still getting having issues with the fans.

Whenever I bench my system, or sometimes when I come home from work I find the fans running at whatever their peak speed was and not slowing down.

System is fine, no crashes, working as normal. The issue persists until I reboot.

Issue started appearing since 1401, carrying over to 1403.

I reset to optimized defaults before updating the bios in both instances. Also tried clearing CMOS.


----------



## ggdfdgd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> What is the whole Sense MI thing, should i touch in the UEFI or leave it be?


If you have a non-X ryzen disable it or your temps will be reported incorrectly.


----------



## Wolfy PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baskura*
> 
> ...
> 
> However, I'm still getting having issues with the fans.... sometimes when I come home from work I find the fans running at whatever their peak speed was and not slowing down...


Same here ^^

And I still have the shutdown when I try to set a v ram boot or more than 2133mhz, for me nothing changed since I bought it







for now I'm really disappointed of my purchase...


----------



## Martin778

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggdfdgd3*
> 
> If you have a non-X ryzen disable it or your temps will be reported incorrectly.


I have the 1800X so probably better not to touch it then. I might sell off my 1800X and get a 1700, kinda expected it to do the magical 4.0 but even 3.95 crashed (albeit after 5h of P95).
I'm kinda fed up of people running 15 minutes of Aida64 stress test (which in my opinion is much weaker than IBT/P95) and calling their rig stable. It really skews the view on what these CPU's can do and what they don't.


----------



## gupsterg

On UEFI 1401 onwards it seems it is best to have Sense MI Skew Disabled on X CPU, see previous posts for info.


----------



## neoark

@elmor Every bios update gets worse for http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-led-32gb-2-x-16gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c16-memory-kit-white-led-cmu32gx4m2c3200c16 I can't even get to 2666 anymore. It seems like timing with this ram are locked to 15 15 15 15 36


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> C6H Beta BIOS 1403
> 
> SHA265 C4F9716046AF91D152598C6569BE76E9B20DA7FF1583D40233AB6B69C94E0A59
> 
> * Fixed W_PUMP and AIO_PUMP speeds during POST
> * Fixed Fan tuning sometimes failing
> * Fixed a few issues with AMD USB3.1 ports
> * Some tuning on DRAM settings, let us know how they work for you. tRDRD_Sc is still at 5 above 3500 MHz as it helps with stability. For performance you want to force this to 1. We'll consider changing this in future releases as the performance impact can be quite noticeable in certain applications.
> 
> An update on DRAM Boot Voltage, currently it should be 1.35V by default if the DRAM Voltage is changed. So if you're setting DRAM Voltage to above 1.35V, you might want to sync this setting. Additionally there might be scenarios where you will have better luck by syncing DRAM Boot Voltage to DRAM Voltage even at lower values.


Thanks for keeping on the task of maturing this platform!


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> On UEFI 1401 onwards it seems it is best to have Sense MI Skew Disabled on X CPU, see previous posts for info.


Just went through your posts history to find out what you're talking about it and yeah it seems like its best to disable it as well on "X" sku's according to Decoman's findings.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Default setting is disabled, but it's enabled when overclocking.


Sorry, but this is not correct. Sense Skew (Auto) is enabled at stock settings (Clear CMOS + Load Optimized Defaults). And the default 272 value for MI offset is too high.

And even if it were only enabled when overclocking, what is the sense in keeping the CPU from thermal shutdown when it overheats? Even more so when higher voltages and frequency are used compared to stock settings?

The BIOS should not force the CPU to keep running overheated until it crashes to code 8 by default! A code 8 crash at over 90°C socket temperature is dangerous for all parts involved, because voltage is still applied and temperature still increase then even when all cooling failed!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> Just went through your posts history to find out what you're talking about it and yeah it seems like its best to disable it as well on "X" sku's according to Decoman's findings.


~here we sussed it, but Timur Born has nailed the info for X CPU owners for sure







, so do check his posts







.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoark*
> 
> @elmor Every bios update gets worse for http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-led-32gb-2-x-16gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c16-memory-kit-white-led-cmu32gx4m2c3200c16 I can't even get to 2666 anymore. It seems like timing with this ram are locked to 15 15 15 15 36


This is what i did with my Corsair Vengence LED ----> Sold Them on Ebay and Gotten ram that WORKS WITH RYZEN months ago







I knew its gonna be like this.Waiting game that Maybe ONE DAY MAYBE will work. Well **** that better get something that actually works.

Lost money but gained WORKING SYSTEM and peace of mind. Well worth loosing on selling brand new kit with loss


----------



## cookiedent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfy PC*
> 
> Same here ^^
> 
> And I still have the shutdown when I try to set a v ram boot or more than 2133mhz, for me nothing changed since I bought it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for now I'm really disappointed of my purchase...


you are not alone









look´s like that Skylake x is now more Important than the existing customers with their Problems.


----------



## Martin778

It's all Hynix's fault i tell you!


----------



## orlfman

@elmor just want to say thank you for adding the 20c offset to the cpu temp. my ears thank you the most. makes it more simpler to creating a saner fan profile and less confusion regarding temps.


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> It might be a good idea to clear cmos again after flashing to 1403. But only clear after you set some settings in the bios first after flashing to 1403 and booting back into your OS. Especially if you're running into issues or odd quirks.
> 
> I successfully flashed to 1403, but I noticed some oddities. Example, at stock, auto settings my dram was still reporting 1.35v's and incorrect default cas settings for its rated 2400 default. Then another was that my blck on auto settings was reporting 100.600mhz. So I powered off completely and cleared cmos and after powering back up again right off the bat I noticed my dram voltage and cas settings where the correct settings for my default 2400 and bclk was reporting 100.00mhz. Which is a huge plus as prior to 1403, my ram never reported the correct settings for its default 2400mhz. The bclk at 100.600mhz was new though.


It's probably excessive, but I always clear CMOS before and after flashing just to be sure.
After updating to 1403 from 1201, I noticed that a number of the voltages were higher than they should be. CPU was at 1.42V, SOC was at 1.06V, DRAM was at 1.35V
I had to manually set SOC voltage to 0.9V and DRAM to 1.2V (maximum rated voltage is 1.26V)
After setting the offset voltage, CPU returned to normal volts.

I've noticed that some of the sub-timings have increased now too:

1201
1403
It seems to boot up fine if I manually set those to match the old values, but I don't know if I should.
Sub-timings are very confusing. People recommend settings without explaining what they do.

I tried copying some tighter timings from the Thaiphoon burner report on the memory, intended for slower speeds.
The system will boot with these 16-15-15-35 timings at 2800MT/s, but I haven't tested that for stability, and don't know if that's a good idea as it only covers some of the sub-timings.

So I've just left everything on auto for now, which already overclocks the RAM from 2666 CL19 to CL16, and disabled the Gear Down and Power Down options.
Bandwidth has gone up a few GB/s and latency has dropped as much as 6ns according to AIDA64 - though the results from AIDA can be somewhat variable so I don't know if that's accurate.
But even the lowest result was 82ns, which is much higher than everyone seems to be posting.


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> I have the 1800X so probably better not to touch it then. I might sell off my 1800X and get a 1700, kinda expected it to do the magical 4.0 but even 3.95 crashed (albeit after 5h of P95).
> I'm kinda fed up of people running 15 minutes of Aida64 stress test (which in my opinion is much weaker than IBT/P95) and calling their rig stable. It really skews the view on what these CPU's can do and what they don't.


Aida stress test is not a real stress test, it is more an everyday-use test.

But when ppl calling their rig stable is in their opinion stable enough for what they are going to do with their pc.
If you're stress testing then eventually an error may occur even with 100% stable components.

I don't understand the need to degrade your components for hours and or even days in a row to prove something.
The power you have used in that time is prolly gonna be even more than you'd normally use in a few weeks time with doing everyday stuff.

True stability is not even achievable without ECC memory.. because errors happen.

So while pounding the hell out of your CPU and memory, it will make an error at some point in time.. but as it is a lotery, it could also just as easily not made that error.. but because you won the error lottery you make adjustments and again start over.
Based on complete randomness.

If you successfully do a test like prime blend for 15 minz.. you have a big chance that with normal everyday use of your pc, you wont run in to any errors with your memory. And for some people this is good enough.
If you get errors during your every-day stuff like gaming or whatever else, then there you have the same answer as you get from degrading your stuff after hours of stress testing. But in the meantime your pc has been used, playing a game or whatever.. didnt degrade, power bill didnt blow up.

So yeah, i'm one of those ppl that run blend for 15 minz, and take it like it is.. then use the pc for whatever i need it to.. if i run in to issues i know what the problem is.. its my OC.. like you would know after stress testing for ages.


----------



## Timur Born

For the 1800X I suggest a Sense MI value of 262 - 266
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> ~here we sussed it, but Timur Born has nailed the info for X CPU owners for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so do check his posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


After looking further into this I'd say there is one really good reason to use Sense Skew, but then its value depends on your CPU voltages.

With higher CPU voltages Tctl can increase too fast (+10-30 spike jumps) even while socket temp are still low(ish). Not only will this ramp up your cooling unnecessarily, but with weak/disabled cooling a thermal shutdown can happen all while the CPU is still stable (like ITB AVX hash stable). In these cases a higher Sense Skew can help lower Tctl to move the thermal shutdown point/temp closer to the point of real CPU instability (code 8 crash). I find the default MI offset of 272 too high for my own OC voltages, at 1.43 Vcore 268 is the highest I'd use.

With lower CPU voltages Tctl can increase too slow (less or no spikes) even while socket temp is burning hot. Even then the CPU may still run hash stable up to the point where a code 8 crash happens. A lower/disabled Sense Skew will make sure that a thermal shutdown can happen before a code 8 crash. I find this mandatory for safety, at least for cooling pump users where the pump can fail.

You see, there is no single correct answer, especially not for MI offset values, as these depend on CPU voltages.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> For the 1800X I suggest a Sense MI value of 262 - 266
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> ~here we sussed it, but Timur Born has nailed the info for X CPU owners for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so do check his posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> After looking further into this I'd say there is one really good reason to use Sense Skew, but then its value depends on your CPU voltages.
> 
> With higher CPU voltages Tctl can increase too fast (+10-30 spike jumps) even while socket temp are still low(ish). Not only will this ramp up your cooling unnecessarily, but with weak/disabled cooling a thermal shutdown can happen all while the CPU is still stable (like ITB AVX hash stable). In these cases a higher Sense Skew can help lower Tctl to move the thermal shutdown point/temp closer to the point of real CPU instability (code 8 crash). I find the default MI offset of 272 too high for my own OC voltages, at 1.43 Vcore 268 is the highest I'd use.
> 
> With lower CPU voltages Tctl can increase too slow (less or no spikes) even while socket temp is burning hot. Even then the CPU may still run hash stable up to the point where a code 8 crash happens. A lower/disabled Sense Skew will make sure that a thermal shutdown can happen before a code 8 crash. I find this mandatory for safety, at least for cooling pump users where the pump can fail.
> 
> You see, there is no single correct answer, especially not for MI offset values, as these depend on CPU voltages.
Click to expand...

Unstable processor is different from melting point of the Die materials.


----------



## icebalm

I've had this bug since day one. Can anyone else confirm that it isn't just me? Disabling CSM messes up Advanced\CPU and Advanced\SATA, and Boot\CSM settings. Be advised, only way to fix it is to reset CMOS.

https://youtu.be/_jqfUWp44_I


----------



## MynRich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icebalm*
> 
> I've had this bug since day one. Can anyone else confirm that it isn't just me? Disabling CSM messes up Advanced\CPU and Advanced\SATA, and Boot\CSM settings. Be advised, only way to fix it is to reset CMOS.
> 
> https://youtu.be/_jqfUWp44_I


did you read the warning when disabling CSM in BIOS?


----------



## CeltPC

Flashed to bios 1403, with no issues booting. Set up basics, then added Stilt's safe 3333 Mhz timings, though with:

DRAM frequency set at 3466 MHz
Dram V and BootDram V set to 1.4
SOC at 1.15
BankGroupSwap, BankGroupSwapAlternative disabled, and geardown disabled
ProcODT at 60 Ohms
CAD Bus Drive Strength User Controls all at 30 Ohms

Memtest64 is throwing a few errors. From prior setup, I know my rig can do 3466 MHz stable with the F4-3600C16D-16GTZSW sticks. The new variables are the bios version and Stilt's timings, I suspect the timings are the issue. I do like them in terms of bench results.

Any suggestions on getting rid of the errors while minimizing performance losses?


----------



## icebalm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MynRich*
> 
> did you read the warning when disabling CSM in BIOS?


Yeah, not sure what Windows has to do with my BIOS settings.


----------



## gupsterg

@Timur Born

+rep







, your testing share is enlightening, thank you. Even as a non X owner I value it







.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Flashed to bios 1403, with no issues booting. Set up basics, then added Stilt's safe 3333 Mhz timings, though with:
> 
> DRAM frequency set at 3466 MHz
> Dram V and BootDram V set to 1.4
> SOC at 1.15
> BankGroupSwap, BankGroupSwapAlternative disabled, and geardown disabled
> ProcODT at 60 Ohms
> CAD Bus Drive Strength User Controls all at 30 Ohms
> 
> Memtest64 is throwing a few errors. From prior setup, I know my rig can do 3466 MHz stable with the F4-3600C16D-16GTZSW sticks. The new variables are the bios version and Stilt's timings, I suspect the timings are the issue. I do like them in terms of bench results.
> 
> Any suggestions on getting rid of the errors while minimizing performance losses?


try returning the highlighted timings back to Auto (may be 13 and 26) and test stability (quick with GSAT using windows bash). My B-die kit ("UHQ") and cpu does not handle these write timings at 12/12. Also, you can lower tRTP to 6 and RRD_s to 5, then set FAW to 20. does not cost any voltage.









oops


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> try returning the highlighted timings back to Auto (may be 13 and 26) and test stability (quick with GSAT using windows bash). My B-die kit ("UHQ") and cpu does not handle these write timings at 12/12. Also, you can lower tRTP to 6 and RRD_s to 5, then set FAW to 20. does not cost any voltage.


Thanks, but I am not sure what you mean by "the highlighted timings". Could you clarify?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Thanks, but I am not sure what you mean by "the highlighted timings". Could you clarify?


yeah - I derped.. forgot to attach the pic.








fixed


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - I derped.. forgot to attach the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fixed


Oh thanks much, I thought perhaps my eyes were going or I was having a particularly dense moment


----------



## GraveNoX

Asus please fix
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/3450_50#post_25942602


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveNoX*
> 
> Asus please fix
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/3450_50#post_25942602


wut? that's from March. or are you just trolling?


----------



## Snowfox00x

BIOS 1401 and 1403 aren't stable for me.

Randomly 1 of my monitors will go black and the system will lock and just about all open programs will crash, but then windows recovers.

One of the earlier BIOS had this problem too(don't remember which one), but it didn't seem to be present in 1201.

If it helps, I'm running 64 GB of 3466mhz Samung die memory at 2666mhz, Ryzen 1800x, 2 ASUS 980 TIs running in SLI.

Samsung M.2 NVME SSD


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biohaufen*
> 
> Wow, to be honest..... I'm really angry right now.
> I had my Voltage on Auto to do some tests with the stock frequency and I just got an overvoltage warning....
> I looked it up in my UEFI an it showed 1.722V while having a temperature of about 68°C.
> What is this ****?
> I never used any OC tools for Windows and only did change my BCLK to 105, so that my memory is running with 2800 MHz. Sorry, but these are things that are not allowed to happen. I am well aware that Auto Voltage settings are always a bit fishy, but still.... 1.7V? That's crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes are good that my R7 1700 is still well alive, but wow.... -.-
> Found this...
> Seems like I were not the only one with this issue.


Wow, that would piss me off to no end. I might even drive to a Asus headquarters in my country to give them a piece of my mind over that crap. Lol, this is why I am most definitely now waiting until at least Ryzen round two. My Hexa core Xeon isn't needing to be replaced that badly yet, lol.

How long do you guys think it will take for Ryzen 7nm, or at least 14nm+ with completely refreshed CPU's?


----------



## Jim86

I'm pretty sure if your vcore voltage was at 1.722v your CPU would be hotter then 62 degrees even if idling.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> try returning the highlighted timings back to Auto (may be 13 and 26) and test stability (quick with GSAT using windows bash). My B-die kit ("UHQ") and cpu does not handle these write timings at 12/12. Also, you can lower tRTP to 6 and RRD_s to 5, then set FAW to 20. does not cost any voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops


Well, I changed tWTRL to 13 and tWR to 26 as you suggested, re-ran Memtest64 and bang, no errors! A big +1 rep for the excellent advice.


----------



## GraveNoX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> wut? that's from March. or are you just trolling?


Happened on my 1700X with 1401 BIOS with Voltage set to "Manual" and Override set to "Auto" the voltage goes to 1.7+ on BIOS.
There is no notice about fixing this issue on 1403 so I assume it's still there.

I really don't want to test this bug again. When I've seen that 1.7000v in right corner colored in RED, I immediately changed Auto to 1.38v.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> try returning the highlighted timings back to Auto (may be 13 and 26) and test stability (quick with GSAT using windows bash). My B-die kit ("UHQ") and cpu does not handle these write timings at 12/12. Also, you can lower tRTP to 6 and RRD_s to 5, then set FAW to 20. does not cost any voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Well, I changed tWTRL to 13 and tWR to 26 as you suggested, re-ran Memtest64 and bang, no errors! A big +1 rep for the excellent advice.


Rats, I posted too soon, with further testing/use I got quite a few errors plus two dreaded blue screens! So just to see how things are doing with 14-14-14-14-34-1T and subtimings on auto, I ran MemTest64 and get 1 error with 10 loops.

All the memory errors I get are one portion of the testing loop - the Random Data Test. Think I may kick back and tackle it tomorrow.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Well, I changed tWTRL to 13 and tWR to 26 as you suggested, re-ran Memtest64 and bang, no errors! A big +1 rep for the excellent advice.


Cool, next.. I'd lower tRTP to 6, and with RRD_s @ 6, you can lower tFAW to 24 (should be 4x tRRD_s). tRFC at 298 should be fine too.








Eh, bummed. use gsat (in bash) and see if the errors are on the memory modules on a mismatch on the cpu.
use this command in GSAT: _stressapptest -s 3600 -M 12288 --pause_delay 7200_ if you have 16GB. for 32gb, change 12288 to 30720 (leave ~ 2+GB for the OS and VM)

Which ram kit are you running?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveNoX*
> 
> Happened on my 1700X with 1401 BIOS with Voltage set to "Manual" and Override set to "Auto" the voltage goes to 1.7+ on BIOS.
> There is no notice about fixing this issue on 1403 so I assume it's still there.
> 
> I really don't want to test this bug again. When I've seen that 1.7000v in right corner colored in RED, I immediately changed Auto to 1.38v.


yep - when you toggle between manual and offset the manual voltage field will "set" to 1.7V. lol - gotta pay attention when in bios.


----------



## NotAgain

Can anyone comment on the timings posted here? http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/21000_100#post_26186856
Just wondering why the sub-timings seem to be worse on this new UEFI version, and if there's anything which stands out as being obviously wrong.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icebalm*
> 
> I've had this bug since day one. Can anyone else confirm that it isn't just me? Disabling CSM messes up Advanced\CPU and Advanced\SATA, and Boot\CSM settings. Be advised, only way to fix it is to reset CMOS.
> https://youtu.be/_jqfUWp44_I


I don't have that issue at all.
Had CSM disabled for months now, and just had to temporarily re-enable it this weekend to get into the setup for a RAID card that I added.
Disabled it again now, and no issues at all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowfox00x*
> 
> BIOS 1401 and 1403 aren't stable for me.
> Randomly 1 of my monitors will go black and the system will lock and just about all open programs will crash, but then windows recovers.
> One of the earlier BIOS had this problem too(don't remember which one), but it didn't seem to be present in 1201.
> If it helps, I'm running 64 GB of 3466mhz Samung die memory at 2666mhz, Ryzen 1800x, 2 ASUS 980 TIs running in SLI.
> Samsung M.2 NVME SSD


Sounds like one of your GPUs is crashing.
Search the system section of the Windows Event Viewer for "nvlddmkm" errors.
Or check the log the next time it happens to see what it points to.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveNoX*
> 
> Happened on my 1700X with 1401 BIOS with Voltage set to "Manual" and Override set to "Auto" the voltage goes to 1.7+ on BIOS.
> There is no notice about fixing this issue on 1403 so I assume it's still there.
> I really don't want to test this bug again. When I've seen that 1.7000v in right corner colored in RED, I immediately changed Auto to 1.38v.


Definitely sounds like a bug, and not one that I want to test either.
Why change voltage to "Manual" and then leave the field set to "Auto" instead of leaving voltage on "Auto" to begin with though?


----------



## hotstocks

Bank Group Swap question:

If I am running 4X8 Samsung b-die , then I SHOULD have BGS Enabled, correct? It will be faster since all 4 slots are filled with single sided sticks?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> Can anyone comment on the timings posted here? http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/21000_100#post_26186856
> Just wondering why the sub-timings seem to be worse on this new UEFI version, and if there's anything which stands out as being obviously wrong.


yeah, 1401 has loose timings compared to 1201. depending on the ram kit you are using, you should be able to manually tighten things up for 2666. Search @gupsterg's posts in this thread or in the thread he started.


----------



## Cata79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoark*
> 
> @elmor Every bios update gets worse for http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-led-32gb-2-x-16gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c16-memory-kit-white-led-cmu32gx4m2c3200c16 I can't even get to 2666 anymore. It seems like timing with this ram are locked to 15 15 15 15 36


Try procodt 96, it will work easily at 2933C14. @elmor 3200 is still unstable with 1403,i find this strange because I can do [email protected]


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> Try procodt 96, it will work easily at 2933C14. @elmor 3200 is still unstable with 1403,i find this strange because I can do [email protected]


Can I ask you to try something for me?

Try changing RttPark to RZQ/1 and RttWr to RZQ/3, they are at the end DDR timings menu. See if you can boot at 3200.


----------



## Cata79

I can boot 3200, but is unstable.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> I can boot 3200, but is unstable.


2nd request: Try lowering Proc_ODT to 68 ohm. Thank you


----------



## Cata79

Anything but 96 ohm will fall to 2133.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> Anything but 96 ohm will fall to 2133.


With RttPark to RZQ/1 and RttWr to RZQ/3 and FAIL_CNT at 3?

Anyway, thank you for trying that for me.


----------



## Cata79

No, I didn't try it yet. I will. Do you have the same memory? Can you do 3200 stable?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> No, I didn't try it yet. I will. Do you have the same memory? Can you do 3200 stable?


I have a Patriot Viper Elite that would not post at 3200 until I changed Rtt timings. Brand is not important, it´s the chips (ICs) that determines the parameters.

This is what I meant: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/20930#post_26183912

Anyway, thank and good luck.


----------



## Cata79

Posting was never an issue since 9943. Running it stable is


----------



## Clukos

Stability is indeed no issue for me in the past few BIOS releases as well. I've been mining on my rig 24/7 (CPU+GPU) for the past week on 1401 and 1403 without issues.


----------



## Cata79

@Ramad Man you made my day, posted with your settings and ran 10 IBT standard stable. WIth my old settings couldn't do 3







+rep for you.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> @Ramad Man you made my day, posted with your settings and ran 10 IBT standard stable. WIth my old settings couldn't do 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep for you.


Happy for you







Thank you for trying.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Unstable processor is different from melting point of the Die materials.


Yes, and?!

If your CPU crashed to code 8 instead of a thermal shutdown then voltage is still applied to it. With a failed pump its temperature keeps increasing then.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Don't have the exact details, one issue with sleep mode causing devices to disappear and the other was something introduced with the new AGESA. Just test on the fixed version?


Ok, thanks for getting back to me. I'll just install the latest and greatest then.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Yes, and?!
> 
> If your CPU crashed to code 8 instead of a thermal shutdown then voltage is still applied to it. With a failed pump its temperature keeps increasing then.


Well you actually got me worried, my cpu fan went to high speed (can't help but notice that) cpu temperatures started climbing rapidly. CPU utilization was less than 10%, I had Aida OSD panel monitoring. My guess I lost the AIO pump either it was turned off or was running super slow - I did not have the AIO pump being monitored in the panel but I am now in case this happens again. Anyways I turned off the computer once temperature hit 65c from going up rapidly from around 35c.

I have two temperatures in Aida64 for CPU temperature. One is just called CPU and the other is CPU Diode. On older bios they use to be around 20c apart now they are virtually the same all the time except during transients where CPU Diode seems to go up first but they both track each other close in the end usually within 1c of each other and settle out to be the same temperature.

So am I protected from CPU over temperature or not? I was in a clear case of going to a over temperature condition less than an hour ago and I do not know now.

This whole CPU temperature deal is utterly BS, if one is given a temperature it should be the temperature and no skew added to it. If AMD wanted a tighter lower temperature profile then they should have stated that for XMP. Utter chaos that skew temperature has caused users


----------



## Ramad

This is why we love Ryzen: Link


----------



## Cata79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Happy for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for trying.


IBT very high was not fully stable, I dropped procodt to 60 and now is perfect. Once again, many thanks.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> IBT very high was not fully stable, I dropped procodt to 60 and now is perfect. Once again, many thanks.


You are welcome, happy to help.


----------



## lordzed83

@gupsterg
Left it running overnight hahah 3276 9 hours pass


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Can I ask you to try something for me?
> 
> Try changing RttPark to RZQ/1 and RttWr to RZQ/3, they are at the end DDR timings menu. See if you can boot at 3200.


Assume this is for single rank Hynix?

Also would it even be worth trying for 3200 @ XMP speeds on my kit (16-18-18-38) when I have the following timings?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> Assume this is for single rank Hynix?
> 
> Also would it even be worth trying for 3200 @ XMP speeds on my kit (16-18-18-38) when I have the following timings?


It does not matter if it´s double rank or single for these particular settings, maybe Proc_ODT might be different. These settings will not harm your system, it will either boot or not, only one way to find out.









I almost have the same timings as you on my 3066MT/s settings, but run at 16-18-18-36 @3200MT/s.


----------



## Cata79

@elmor asus should take notice of those settings, will solve a lot of memory problems.


----------



## kazama

Solve the ram training this new bios? 1401 make my increase vcore from 1.406 to 1.43 to same cpu frecuenzy and dont fix the fail ram training.Im on 9943, only somo ramdom ram training fails.


----------



## Cata79

I mean the RttPark to RZQ/1 and RttWr to RZQ/3. Not training, but stability.


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> It does not matter if it´s double rank or single for these particular settings, maybe Proc_ODT might be different. These settings will not harm your system, it will either boot or not, only one way to find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost have the same timings as you on my 3066MT/s settings, but run at 16-18-18-36 @3200MT/s.


No luck,

Have set timings based on what I could see in the screenshot, set RttPark and RttWr as suggested and set fail count to 3, tried with 60 Ohm, 68 Ohm, 80 Ohm and 96 Ohm.

Oh also had the CAD Bus drive settings at 40/20/40/40.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> No luck,
> 
> Have set timings based on what I could see in the screenshot, set RttPark and RttWr as suggested and set fail count to 3, tried with 60 Ohm, 68 Ohm, 80 Ohm and 96 Ohm.
> 
> Oh also had the CAD Bus drive settings at 40/20/40/40.


At what frequency? 3200 or 3066?

Edit: I mean try at 3200 with the timings 16-18-18-18-38 and leave other timings at auto.


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> At what frequency? 3200 or 3066?


3200, the RttPark and RttWr settings work fine alongside the 3066 settings I was using before, have left them on as it doesn't appear to harm my stability.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> 3200, the RttPark and RttWr settings work fine alongside the 3066 settings I was using before, have left them on as it doesn't appear to harm my stability.


Your RAM will maybe not boot at 3200 with 3066 timings. I would do it as I suggested in my earlier post to you, of course save the 3066 profile before doing so.


----------



## The Stilt

Those Rtt values are significantly out of spec.
By default Rtt_Nom & Rtt_Wr should be disabled, while Rtt_Park should be set to 48Ohms (RZQ/5).


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Your RAM will maybe not boot at 3200 with 3066 timings. I would do it as I suggested in my earlier post to you, of course save the 3066 profile before doing so.


I changed the timings to 16-18-18-18-38-64 but I did have some of my other custom settings in there, are RAM timings saved in overclocking profiles?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> I changed the timings to 16-18-18-18-38-64 but I did have some of my other custom settings in there, are RAM timings saved in overclocking profiles?


Yes they are along every other setting.


----------



## Martin778

Can the first post regarding DRAM OC results be updated? The form is missing 3333MHz+ dividers


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Those Rtt values are significantly out of spec.
> By default Rtt_Nom & Rtt_Wr should be disabled, while Rtt_Park should be set to 48Ohms (RZQ/5).


They work fine here for me at the settings I suggested, no instability noted so far.


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Yes they are along every other setting.


Not stuff like fan settings though right? Just CPU/Memory overclocks?


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Those Rtt values are significantly out of spec.
> By default Rtt_Nom & Rtt_Wr should be disabled, while Rtt_Park should be set to 48Ohms (RZQ/5).


I'm pretty sure something about that isn't handled/set/negotiated correctly by AMD? When I disable RTT_PARK, and set RTT_WR to RZQ/3 I can boot most of the time with 3200 on 2x16 GB Samsung B-Die while using ProcODT 68.6, which normally allows 3066 max. No other combination of these values works.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> They work fine here for me at the settings I suggested, no instability noted so far.


An the stock settings won't?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> Not stuff like fan settings though right? Just CPU/Memory overclocks?


Every setting.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> An the stock settings won't?


You have a PC, try and find out.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> I'm pretty sure something about that isn't handled/set/negotiated correctly by AMD? When I disable RTT_PARK, and set RTT_WR to RZQ/3 I can boot most of the time with 3200 on 2x16 GB Samsung B-Die while using ProcODT 68.6, which normally allows 3066 max. No other combination of these values works.


On 9943 bios, are you having issues at 3200MHz with ProcODT set to 96Ohms (A2 & B2 populated)?
If you do, is your EC version 9854?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> You have a PC, try and find out.


Already done that.
Exactly zero change to either direction (compared to stock values), within the settings that actually worked.
Neither on B-die or Hynix MFR / AFR.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Already done that.
> Exactly zero change to either direction, within the settings that actually worked.


No B-Die RAM?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Already done that.
> Exactly zero change to either direction (compared to stock values), within the settings that actually worked.
> Neither on B-die or Hynix MFR / AFR.


Which means all of your RAM sticks can run at 3200. Is this what we are trying to find out?


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> At what frequency? 3200 or 3066?
> 
> Edit: I mean try at 3200 with the timings 16-18-18-18-38 and leave other timings at auto.


Well I can actually boot into 3200 now, need to test stability though.

Since the OC profile saved all my settings I figured I would upgrade to 1403 but loading the profile from my flash drive didn't work, I hope reverting to 1401 will let it work again because I didn't have all those fan profiles memorized or written down









EDIT: Thank god that worked.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> Well I can actually boot into 3200 now, need to test stability though.


@The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> Since the OC profile saved all my settings I figured I would upgrade to 1403 but loading the profile from my flash drive didn't work, I hope reverting to 1401 will let it work again because I didn't have all those fan profiles memorized or written down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Thank god that worked.


Use flash-back to revert to 1401, that will work.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Is this what we are trying to find out?


I have no idea what you're trying to find out.
On 9943 bios all of the ICs I mentioned can run at 3200MHz in 1 DPC SR or DR configuration on this board, unless there is a MEMCLK hole in this range or the modules are actually defective. The Rtt values are generic (like ProcODT) and they're not dependent on the bios version.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> I have no idea what you're trying to find out.
> On 9943 bios all of the ICs I mentioned can run at 3200MHz in 1 DPC SR or DR configuration on this board, unless there is a MEMCLK hole in this range or the modules are actually defective. The Rtt values are generic (like ProcODT) and they're not dependent on the bios version.


I´m trying to help members that cannot boot at 3200MT/s, this is not for you. An I have no doubt that you have no problem running at higher speeds with the different overclockable RAM you have.

"The maze isnt meant for you"


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> I have no idea what you're trying to find out.
> On 9943 bios all of the ICs I mentioned can run at 3200MHz in 1 DPC SR or DR configuration on this board, unless there is a MEMCLK hole in this range or the modules are actually defective. The Rtt values are generic (like ProcODT) and they're not dependent on the bios version.


Odd, I don't think I saw any stable Hynix MFR DR at 3200MHz on 9943, wasn't 9945 recommended for DR or 4 DIMMs?

On another note I guess I need to see what timings I can tighten up as this is probably running slower than my 3066MHz settings:



EDIT: It's not quite there on stability yet, getting the occasional blue screen. Progress through!


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> On 9943 bios, are you having issues at 3200MHz with ProcODT set to 96Ohms (A2 & B2 populated)?
> If you do, is your EC version 9854?


I don't know the EC version right now, and I'm not even sure where to check it? But on 9943 and 1401, and all version before them, 3200 wasn't stable with ProcODT 80 or 96, while 80 was more stable than 96 for me. 3066 with 68.6 is rock stable with good timings on 1401.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> I don't know the EC version right now, and I'm not even sure where to check it? But on 9943 and 1401, and all version before them, 3200 wasn't stable with ProcODT 80 or 96, while 80 was more stable than 96 for me. 3066 with 68.6 is rock stable with good timings on 1401.


EC version is displayed on bios front page.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> EDIT: It's not quite there on stability yet, getting the occasional blue screen. Progress through!


Try lowering ProcODT from 80 ohm to 68 ohm or 60 ohm.


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Try lowering ProcODT from 80 ohm to 68 ohm or 60 ohm.


Seems to have improved the situation, how did you manage to get 416 on your tRFC? System wouldn't post for me with 416, 417 or 418 (which all worked with 3066)


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> Seems to have improved the situation, how did you manage to get 416 on your tRFC? System wouldn't post for me with 416, 417 or 418 (which all worked with 3066)


I guess because it´s in the RAM SPD, you can try tRFC = 560. You can use AIDA to find out what your RAM timings are at 3200.


----------



## hurricane28

Hi guys,

New CH6 owner here.

I have a weird issue and i am probably doing something wrong, but when i try to overclock the CPU and change the voltage i get stuck at 1.5 GHz in Windows while the BIOS is reporting the correct speed..

When i only adjust the multiplier and leave the rest at stock, i get 3.6 GHz.. should i leave everything else at stock and only upper the multiplier then and wait for new BIOS?


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I guess because it´s in the RAM SPD, you can try tRFC = 560. You can use AIDA to find out what your RAM timings are at 3200.


My XMP SPD isn't quite as detailed as yours, but I do have it running fine at 437. I really question the tRC of 54 on my SPD though, I might try it later but I have a strong feeling it won't like it



Timings right now:



Triggering a lot of errors though so I'll have to loosen some things I guess. Might have to go 560 after all.


----------



## Martin778

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> New CH6 owner here.
> 
> I have a weird issue and i am probably doing something wrong, but when i try to overclock the CPU and change the voltage i get stuck at 1.5 GHz in Windows while the BIOS is reporting the correct speed..
> 
> When i only adjust the multiplier and leave the rest at stock, i get 3.6 GHz.. should i leave everything else at stock and only upper the multiplier then and wait for new BIOS?


I'm in identical situation but mine locks to 2.2 as it's an 1800X. Try setting BCLK to 100, core boost/enhancement to disabled and use the Pstate0 for desired CPU clock, it works in hexadecimal, for example on the 1800X setting the desired frequency to "A0" gives 4GHz.

Don't touch the VID/DID stuff under Pstates, use voltage offset in Extreme Tweaker menu instead.
The base core voltage will be shown as VID under pstate0.
For example: 1800X pstate0 has 1.35VID so to achieve 1.4Vcore you'd use +0.05V offset (and a good bit of LLC).


----------



## mct1980

Starting to wonder if my EVGA CLC280 is rubbish! Temps on this is higher than with the Noctua D15 with 1 fan. All this temp stuff is way out of line tho, how do we actually know when they are correct? They show 3 different values when changing between the 3 Skew options. Thanks to Timur Born for some research into this.
How much of a difference is common between the CPU anc CPU Socket temps?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> I'm in identical situation but mine locks to 2.2 as it's an 1800X. Try setting BCLK to 100, core boost/enhancement to disabled and use the Pstate0 for desired CPU clock, it works in hexadecimal, for example on the 1800X setting the desired frequency to "A0" gives 4GHz.
> 
> Don't touch the VID/DID stuff under Pstates, use voltage offset in Extreme Tweaker menu instead.
> The base core voltage will be shown as VID under pstate0.
> For example: 1800X pstate0 has 1.35VID so to achieve 1.4Vcore you'd use +0.05V offset (and a good bit of LLC).


Thnx for reply.

No matter what i do, when i set any higher than 3.6 GHz it keeps reporting 1.5 GHz in Windows while in BIOS its reporting the correct speeds.

I will try what you suggested and hopefully i am able to achieve higher than 3.6 GHz lol.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx for reply.
> 
> No matter what i do, when i set any higher than 3.6 GHz it keeps reporting 1.5 GHz in Windows while in BIOS its reporting the correct speeds.
> 
> I will try what you suggested and hopefully i am able to achieve higher than 3.6 GHz lol.


You may want to try this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/15480#post_26099563


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> Starting to wonder if my EVGA CLC280 is rubbish! Temps on this is higher than with the Noctua D15 with 1 fan. All this temp stuff is way out of line tho, how do we actually know when they are correct? They show 3 different values when changing between the 3 Skew options. Thanks to Timur Born for some research into this.
> How much of a difference is common between the CPU anc CPU Socket temps?


I got my tctl no matter what. Its on par with my 4690k that had the same exact voltage, my 1700x runs a couple degrees hotter under realbench but thats about it, not sure why the asus cpu reports 5°C hotter then tctl but i keep an eye on both, with my custom loop and 2 rads it barely reaches 40°C in gaming and 50°C under realbench.


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I got my tctl no matter what. Its on par with my 4690k that had the same exact voltage, my 1700x runs a couple degrees hotter under realbench but thats about it, not sure why the asus cpu reports 5°C hotter then tctl but i keep an eye on both, with my custom loop and 2 rads it barely reaches 40°C in gaming and 50°C under realbench.


Well we have the same CPU and since 1401 the tdie and asus cpu is the same while tctl is +20c. The "correct" temps must be the tdie and asus cpu, fans also work of those temps as i don't see any of them going wild when tctl got to 100c yesterday when trying for [email protected] Even now at 3.9ghz the temps get to 72c just running the Aida stress test and this seems way to hot at 1.373v. I think the D15 was early 60c temps at the same load. If you sit at 50c tctl, well that makes me scratch the back of my head lol...


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> Well we have the same CPU and since 1401 the tdie and asus cpu is the same while tctl is +20c. The "correct" temps must be the tdie and asus cpu, fans also work of those temps as i don't see any of them going wild when tctl got to 100c yesterday when trying for [email protected] Even now at 3.9ghz the temps get to 72c just running the Aida stress test and this seems way to hot at 1.373v. I think the D15 was early 60c temps at the same load. If you sit at 50c tctl, well that makes me scratch the back of my head lol...


For me from day 1 and including 1401, my tctl has always shown correctly, ive not messed with miskew or wtv else, i turn off performance core boost and leave miskew and anything else related to that on auto. I idle (hot day here today at around 30-31°C with a corresponding water temp of 31°C.


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> I have a real-world issue that has been very difficult to debug. For some reason, I have a weird frame-pacing issues in Overwatch. I have tried to figure this out for weeks now and it's driving me nuts. I can't pin down any consistent cause. I feel like it has to be related to clock skew or instability somewhere in the system that is causing things to get out of sync.
> 
> Basically, I get some weird stuttering/dropped frames, but I never see my frame rate decrease in the counter (if it does it must be for just a split second). I had been running at 3466 for a while, which was always fine at first but after an hour or so of playing, it would start stuttering, getting worse over time. I went down to 3200 with more conservative timings, but the stuttering persisted, and at 3200 it seems like it's worse right from the start.
> 
> I thought it was somehow related to SoC voltage, since increasing it would often fix the issue, but it seems like that was just a coincidence. The frame drops would always reappear eventually. Last night I was having the issue (running 3200), so tried messing with timings for a while with no luck, then I bumped my memory divider to 3333 and it went away and was gone for the few hours that I played. Probably just a coincidence though.
> 
> At 3200 I also had trouble with screen tearing, which made absolutely no sense. I have V-Sync forced ON in the nvidia control panel, G-Sync enabled, and my frame rate capped to 162 (165hz monitor). I'm not sure what could cause v-sync or g-sync to break. I'm now thinking that it's somehow related to the ram/cpu/bus clocks that seems to change on their own. Same issue persisted with Super IO Clock Skew enabled/disabled. I have HPET disabled, so I think I'll try using that next. Also, I have nothing running in the background and my power plan has CPU minimum speed set to 100% with no core parking.
> 
> For this particular game I rely on smooth and consistent frames so it's been really frustrating. I figured it could have been somehow related to my old R9 290, so I upgraded to a 1080 Ti... but it still happens. The annoying thing is that all my stress tests always pass. I can't remember the last time I failed a stress test with any of the settings I've been trying. If I can pin this down I'll be sure to mention it... Benchmarks are neat but it doesn't matter if real applications are acting up.


Hi i recomend you to use GSYNC, or use FAST VSYNC (in the 1080 you should have this option in vsync, and enable triple buffer. I think that youre calling FPS drop mean that your graphic card is just stopped without work, it could be fixed making it to work more, or using more graphic settings at max, on gsync, or making it work more with a triple buffer rendering 3 images at time, not 2 as normal Vsync.Try to do it, And if your gpu is able to work faster than yourgame need, your gsync is gonna *** you at low demand. Dont use them together. Try something of that it can happen on games like this. You can try to making your GPU to work more on this game, use a profile to this game with more quality settings on game and on nvidia control panel with Gsync, ambient oclusion, and all the settings that you can set on quality that can low the FPS rate. The key of both is never reach 160, but never fall to less than 60, and the balance just depend of the game demand, the game settings and your card configuration.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Well you actually got me worried, my cpu fan went to high speed (can't help but notice that) cpu temperatures started climbing rapidly. CPU utilization was less than 10%, I had Aida OSD panel monitoring. My guess I lost the AIO pump either it was turned off or was running super slow - I did not have the AIO pump being monitored in the panel but I am now in case this happens again. Anyways I turned off the computer once temperature hit 65c from going up rapidly from around 35c.


Ryzen likes to report its temperature jump in spikes of +10 to +30°C depending on the kind of load and on the voltage. These are kind of overshots that report a higher temperature than what the CPU already reached.

Here is an example where lower total CPU load and power draw lead to higher temperature increase (+20°C spike) likely due to a specific CPU instruction set being run.



Quote:


> So am I protected from CPU over temperature or not? I was in a clear case of going to a over temperature condition less than an hour ago and I do not know now.


The default Sense Skew BIOS settings will not allow your CPU to do a thermal shutdown, even when you completely disable all cooling. Instead you will likely rather run into a code 8 crash, which does not do a complete shutdown and keeps applying voltage to the CPU.

This temperature spikes may well be why Asus does the whole Sense Skew stuff to begin with. One big problem of those overshot spikes is that they can overshot X CPUs (+20°C) to throttling and even thermal shutdown territory even when the real CPU temperature isn't quite there yet.
Quote:


> This whole CPU temperature deal is utterly BS, if one is given a temperature it should be the temperature and no skew added to it. If AMD wanted a tighter lower temperature profile then they should have stated that for XMP. Utter chaos that skew temperature has caused users


If you want to use skew then for X CPUs I suggest 262 - 266 MI offset to keep a high headroom for overclocking, else just turn it off and be on the safe side as far as thermal shutdown (then happening earlier) is concerned.


----------



## 1nterceptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> For me from day 1 and including 1401, my tctl has always shown correctly, ive not messed with miskew or wtv else, i turn off performance core boost and leave miskew and anything else related to that on auto. I idle (hot day here today at around 30-31°C with a corresponding water temp of 31°C.


You were lucky... In my case (R5 1600x) MIskew has to be enabled and offset set to 277 (after 1401), before it was @282. I find that value to be most correct, and my water temp confirms it.


----------



## GraveNoX

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/20650_50#post_26178558

F4-3200C15D-16GTZKW
Tried 3333 safe and doesn't boot.
Tried 3200 safe and it seems fine for a couple of cinebench, blender etc but crashes after testing more than 4-5 times, have speeds/latencies same as 3466 on auto settings.


----------



## The Stilt

People who have DRAM related issues with 1 DPC configuration could give this a shot









1403-SP42M

- Changes: PMU I/D
- Known issues: Some incorrect diagnostic codes displayed during post (due to ABL backwards incompability)

There is really no risk of bricking the board, since C6H is equipped with on-board ISP programmer (Flashback).

*If you're using 2 DPC configuration (regardless if SR or DR) stay on the official (beta) 1403 build.*

Use Flashback to program the bios.

*Note: This build is totally unofficial and ASUS has nothing to do with it. If you decide to try or use it, don't complain to ASUS about the issues you might or might not encounter.*


----------



## hurricane28

Best i can get so far. Just hit the multiplier to 37 and leave the rest at stock.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> People who have DRAM related issues with 1 DPC configuration could give this a shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1403-SP42M
> 
> - Changes: PMU I/D
> - Known issues: Some incorrect diagnostic codes displayed during post (due to ABL backwards incompability)
> 
> There is really no risk of bricking the board, since C6H is equipped with on-board ISP programmer (Flashback).
> 
> *If you're using 2 DPC configuration (regardless if SR or DR) stay on the official (beta) 1403 build.*
> 
> Use Flashback to program the bios.
> 
> *Note: This build is totally unofficial and ASUS has nothing to do with it. If you decide to try or use it, don't complain to ASUS about the issues you might or might not encounter.*


Can this also fix the issue i am having with CPU overclock or is this specifically RAM related?


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1nterceptor*
> 
> You were lucky... In my case (R5 1600x) MIskew has to be enabled and offset set to 277 (after 1401), before it was @282. I find that value to be most correct, and my water temp confirms it.


I don't understand how this can be different on the same CPU and same settings. Something must be really wrong. I'm gonna try setting the skew to 277 and see what that gives me aswell.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Can this also fix the issue i am having with CPU overclock or is this specifically RAM related?


No.
The changes are purely DRAM related.


----------



## gupsterg

@Timur Born

I'm going to start a thread today concerning temperatures, reason is so many times this come up for discussion and gets buried in here or the owners club. I hope you will share your info there, I'll PM you as soon as I get all the images of HWiNFO/UEFI settings screenies, etc together. I shall add all info in OP of it, so easy to find for members.

@bluej511

From all the posts I have read of members shares your rig seems to be the exception to affects the X CPU owners see







.
Quote:


> not sure why the asus cpu reports 5°C hotter then tctl


Again this has been covered before numerous times, I posted about it hoping Asus would add an option in UEFI to switch it off, rather than using Elmor's application to remove the 5°C.

This post has a pretty complete summary plus link to post from Elmor on the 5°C offset, seen in CPU Sensor under Asus Crosshair VI Hero in HWiNFO.

@The Stilt

Always willing to be a guinea pig for anything you have







, does this UEFI have the PMU FW from UEFI 9943?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @The Stilt
> 
> Always willing to be a guinea pig for anything you have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , does this UEFI have the PMU FW from UEFI 9943?


Maybe it does, maybe it doesn't


----------



## gupsterg

Sweet an easter egg














, stopping [email protected] and flashing







.


----------



## BoMbY

According to Elmor 1403 and 1401 have the same PMU version.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Timur Born
> 
> I'm going to start a thread today concerning temperatures, reason is so many times this come up for discussion and gets buried in here or the owners club. I hope you will share your info there, I'll PM you as soon as I get all the images of HWiNFO/UEFI settings screenies, etc together. I shall add all info in OP of it, so easy to find for members.
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> From all the posts I have read of members shares your rig seems to be the exception to affects the X CPU owners see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Again this has been covered before numerous times, I posted about it hoping Asus would add an option in UEFI to switch it off, rather than using Elmor's application to remove the 5°C.
> 
> This post has a pretty complete summary plus link to post from Elmor on the 5°C offset, seen in CPU Sensor under Asus Crosshair VI Hero in HWiNFO.
> 
> @The Stilt
> 
> Always willing to be a guinea pig for anything you have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , does this UEFI have the PMU FW from UEFI 9943?


Yea its quite odd, maybe because my pll doesnt change much beyond 1.8v, BIOS shows it as 1.789 or something like that.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> According to Elmor 1403 and 1401 have the same PMU version.


Which is entirely correct.


----------



## mrnice31

Hi guys! I have a doubt about the temperatures. I have a liquid refrigeration ek (480 + 360 radiator), and these are my temps in IDLE (1800x + CH6)










I don't think they are real (I'm running firmware 1401)
Any ideas?
Regards.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Ryzen likes to report its temperature jump in spikes of +10 to +30°C depending on the kind of load and on the voltage. These are kind of overshots that report a higher temperature than what the CPU already reached.
> 
> Here is an example where lower total CPU load and power draw lead to higher temperature increase (+20°C spike) likely due to a specific CPU instruction set being run.
> 
> 
> 
> The default Sense Skew BIOS settings will not allow your CPU to do a thermal shutdown, even when you completely disable all cooling. Instead you will likely rather run into a code 8 crash, which does not do a complete shutdown and keeps applying voltage to the CPU.
> 
> This temperature spikes may well be why Asus does the whole Sense Skew stuff to begin with. One big problem of those overshot spikes is that they can overshot X CPUs (+20°C) to throttling and even thermal shutdown territory even when the real CPU temperature isn't quite there yet.
> If you want to use skew then for X CPUs I suggest 262 - 266 MI offset to keep a high headroom for overclocking, else just turn it off and be on the safe side as far as thermal shutdown (then happening earlier) is concerned.


Funny, as soon as I started reading your reply, my cpu fan out of the blue maxed out the RPM







to a full noisy speed even though CPU temperature was at 32c, now at 29c. AIO pump still running, so for zero reason the fan controller maxed out the CPU fan. 1401 did not do this, earlier bios's I've seen this but not lately. The case fans are at their lowest speed. I really don't get the temperature jumps, they are rather steady and consistent. Fan control is terrible on this bios - Did in the bios Q-Fan optimization and set to silent each fan. It is stuck at full speed now. All fans are controlled by CPU temperature - the CPU fan maxed out while the case fans stayed at minimum.

I will turn of Sense Skew, maybe my CPU fan will behave better.

Edit: Turned off Sense Skew, CPU temperature looks to be the same and now it is jumping around some, oops: cpu fan just maxed out again as I typed this, cpu Utilization 2% CPU 27c. Good grief!


----------



## gupsterg

Initial report







The Stilt







1403-SP42M :-

Smooth







.

Setup Base Profile

ST_1403_Base_setting.txt 19k .txt file


Not included in txt is AMD CBS:-

i) BankGroupSwap: Disabled
ii) BankGroupSwapAlt: Disabled
iii) Global C-State Control: Enabled
iv) CLDO_VDDP tweak so 3333MHz is not a memory hole.

Saved settings, smooth post, enter UEFI save Base Profile, setup 3.8GHz 3333MHz Fast.

ST_1402_3.8_3333Fast_setting.txt 19k .txt file


Not included in txt is AMD CBS:-

i) PState 0 FID 98h = 3800MHz

Saved settings, smooth post, in OS







.

Beginning some minor stability testing then aiming for 3466MHz as tight as I can







.



CPU-Z Mainboard tab confirm UEFI version







.


----------



## baskura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Funny, as soon as I started reading your reply, my cpu fan out of the blue maxed out the RPM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to a full noisy speed even though CPU temperature was at 32c, now at 29c. AIO pump still running, so for zero reason the fan controller maxed out the CPU fan. 1401 did not do this, earlier bios's I've seen this but not lately. The case fans are at their lowest speed. I really don't get the temperature jumps, they are rather steady and consistent. Fan control is terrible on this bios - Did in the bios Q-Fan optimization and set to silent each fan. It is stuck at full speed now. All fans are controlled by CPU temperature - the CPU fan maxed out while the case fans stayed at minimum.
> 
> I will turn of Sense Skew, maybe my CPU fan will behave better.


Exact same issue as I'm getting, however I also had it with bios 1401.

I've made a bug report to Asus and Elmor this morning.

It just happens out of the blue, but is more likely to happen if I am doing something intensive, but that could just be a coincidence.

I can also confirm that when it does happen my CPU temps are good, since this has happened when my system has been idle all day and I've come home from work to find the fans spinning loudly. CPU temp is under 30 degrees, pump is working fine on my h115i, system isn't frozen and is working normally - the fans spinning like crazy (like they've got stuck on high RPM) is the only thing I can see wrong.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baskura*
> 
> Exact same issue as I'm getting, however I also had it with bios 1401.
> 
> I've made a bug report to Asus and Elmor this morning.
> 
> It just happens out of the blue, but is more likely to happen if I am doing something intensive, but that could just be a coincidence.
> 
> I can also confirm that when it does happen my CPU temps are good, since this has happened when my system has been idle all day and I've come home from work to find the fans spinning loudly. CPU temp is under 30 degrees, pump is working fine on my h115i, system isn't frozen and is working normally - the fans spinning like crazy (like they've got stuck on high RPM) is the only thing I can see wrong.


Thanks for confirming this issue, I went to AUTO vice PWN and then put in manual settings for the CPU fan - see what happens.


----------



## Blinky7

Hello guys, I have the Hero with a 1700 cpu and flashed 1401 bios since day1.
I am facing this weird behaviour when overclocked to about 3.8ghz. I use the PC for H265 encoding and with an RX480 for mining. Well, when doing either of those alone there ia no problem. but when I do them at the same time I will crash at some point with a black screen and error 8 on the debugleds.

I know this sounds like a PSU problem possibly, but it cant be because the psu is a gold 650w seasonic prime, and the gpu is heavily undervolted to the point it draws less than 100watts.
Temperatures are also not a problem, the cryorig r1 on cpu keeps it plenty cool at only 1.25v and the xfx cooler on the gpu is having a laugh with the core running with 0.9v.

Any ideas what is going on?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> 1401 did not do this, earlier bios's I've seen this but not lately. The case fans are at their lowest speed.


I am running the AIO pump on the CPU fan header and had it max out under 1401 permanently. Clear CMOS helped. Now I am on 1403 and will see what happens.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Clock Amplitude Auto or high ? is this some kind of devices clock rate? for Mouse/Keyboard/Joy etc.








Personally i don't see much difference between those two (now im on AUTO)


----------



## baskura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Thanks for confirming this issue, I went to AUTO vice PWN and then put in manual settings for the CPU fan - see what happens.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I am running the AIO pump on the CPU fan header and had it max out under 1401 permanently. Clear CMOS helped. Now I am on 1403 and will see what happens.


I've been doing some research on this today (since I reported the bug this morning) and I'm not sure if using a Y-connector on the CPU fan headers (CPU_FAN/CPU_OPT) may be causing it, but then if it did the same thing to @Timur Born's pump then I doubt it.

I always reset to default settings and also clear cmos before upgrading to a new version bios and have also cleared the cmos several times since this issue started occurring, it hasn't fixed the issue for me.


----------



## kazama

what is the pstate 0 values to make cpu downclock on idle?, im at constant 4.0 oc.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blinky7*
> 
> Hello guys, I have the Hero with a 1700 cpu and flashed 1401 bios since day1.
> I am facing this weird behaviour when overclocked to about 3.8ghz. I use the PC for H265 encoding and with an RX480 for mining. Well, when doing either of those alone there ia no problem. but when I do them at the same time I will crash at some point with a black screen and error 8 on the debugleds.
> 
> I know this sounds like a PSU problem possibly, but it cant be because the psu is a gold 650w seasonic prime, and the gpu is heavily undervolted to the point it draws less than 100watts.
> Temperatures are also not a problem, the cryorig r1 on cpu keeps it plenty cool at only 1.25v and the xfx cooler on the gpu is having a laugh with the core running with 0.9v.
> 
> Any ideas what is going on?


Either your memory or processor overclock are not stable most likely. What kind of stress testing did you do to verify your OC? Seems like your work has become the stress test and is telling you your system isn't stable.

My experience with my system is that code 8 comes mainly from an unstable CPU overclock. I have to throw about 1.4 volts at my non-X 1700 to get it stable at 3.8 gig -- it's just not a "golden" chip.

Good luck.


----------



## Martin778

Ryzen Balanced profile never downclocks, at least not here. The standard Windows energy plans do.

If someone's interested I can share my 3925MHz CPU / 3333MHz RAM settings. Tested 9h Prime95 stable, not just some short bench run settings that will bootloop on the next day


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baskura*
> 
> I always reset to default settings and also clear cmos before upgrading to a new version bios and have also cleared the cmos several times since this issue started occurring, it hasn't fixed the issue for me.


Maybe the update from 1401 to 1403 did it, I did not listen to the pump right after the clear CMOS and then went on to update right away.


----------



## Mandarb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Ryzen Balanced profile never downclocks, at least not here. The standard Windows energy plans do.
> 
> If someone's interested I can share my 3925MHz CPU / 3333MHz RAM settings. Tested 9h Prime95 stable, not just some short bench run settings that will bootloop on the next day


Change the minimum processor state in the Ryzen Ballanced profile from 90% to sometthing lower.

This influences P-states. C-states however was already working.


----------



## Martin778

That did the trick, thanks.

I include my 24/7 profile. I will be trying with a bit lower LLC soon. Pstate freq. is 3925MHz (1800X).

3925ok_setting.txt 19k .txt file


----------



## Blinky7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Either your memory or processor overclock are not stable most likely. What kind of stress testing did you do to verify your OC? Seems like your work has become the stress test and is telling you your system isn't stable.
> 
> My experience with my system is that code 8 comes mainly from an unstable CPU overclock. I have to throw about 1.4 volts at my non-X 1700 to get it stable at 3.8 gig -- it's just not a "golden" chip.
> 
> Good luck.


Hm, I started with 1h realbench that required about 1.23 for 3800. then moved to x265 hwbot 4k test with 8 instances at the same time, which required another bump to aboyt 1.236 and then started doing my regular bluray to h265 encodes with handbrake considering its a good stressfull test anyway. Well , doing this I have given another 3 bumps to about 1.25v and it seemed ultra stable there. I mean I did 4-5 movies so about 20 hours stressing.
And today I start one more movie and decide to mine too and pretty soon it crashes... This behaviour also happened in 3900mhz and thats why I dropped to 3800, is it a coincidence that it happens almost always when mining?

RAM is at stock 3200mhz cl14


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Unstable processor is different from melting point of the Die materials.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and?!
> 
> If your CPU crashed to code 8 instead of a thermal shutdown then voltage is still applied to it. With a failed pump its temperature keeps increasing then.
Click to expand...

How do you know the temperature in the CPU keeps increasing?


----------



## LuckyImperial

I flashed 1403 last night and was able to immediately boot into DCOP Standard w/ a multi of 39 and voltage of 1.3685, LLC2. No surprises.

Actually, I was surprised with how quite the new fan profile is.

1700X
GSkill TZ 3200 CL14


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blinky7*
> 
> Hm, I started with 1h realbench that required about 1.23 for 3800. then moved to x265 hwbot 4k test with 8 instances at the same time, which required another bump to aboyt 1.236 and then started doing my regular bluray to h265 encodes with handbrake considering its a good stressfull test anyway. Well , doing this I have given another 3 bumps to about 1.25v and it seemed ultra stable there. I mean I did 4-5 movies so about 20 hours stressing.
> And today I start one more movie and decide to mine too and pretty soon it crashes... This behaviour also happened in 3900mhz and thats why I dropped to 3800, is it a coincidence that it happens almost always when mining?
> 
> RAM is at stock 3200mhz cl14


To save your sanity, I suggest trying to come DOWN from a high-but-safe voltage until you find the point of instability. AMD says 1.425 is the max so why not try something quite a bit higher than where you are running and come down from there. I'd do 1.35 or even 1.375 and see what happens. Yes, more heat -- but if you are stable you then know that's the problem and can at least run safely until you fine tune things.

Anyone who has run stress tests knows that some tests stress certain parts of the CPU better than others -- that is, some find your weak spot in certain areas better.

Seems like whatever code you're running is finding your weak spot at your current voltage.


----------



## Quike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> Change the minimum processor state in the Ryzen Ballanced profile from 90% to sometthing lower.
> 
> This influences P-states. C-states however was already working.


I just reinstalled my w10 and cant find that setting anymore.
Any idea how to get it to show again?


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baskura*
> 
> I've been doing some research on this today (since I reported the bug this morning) and I'm not sure if using a Y-connector on the CPU fan headers (CPU_FAN/CPU_OPT) may be causing it, but then if it did the same thing to @Timur Born's pump then I doubt it.
> 
> I always reset to default settings and also clear cmos before upgrading to a new version bios and have also cleared the cmos several times since this issue started occurring, it hasn't fixed the issue for me.


Well so far so good, CPU fan is behaving or not going to max. Will see what happens over time.


----------



## WarpenN1

When will the wrong temperature readings be fixed? It's pretty hard to figure out if cpu overheats.... In stock 3.7GHZ temps readings are 8c bios/idle .. And prime95 load 20c.. Overclocked to 3.92ghz with 1.4v bios temp ranging from 20 to 50c idle temps are something 40c and prime95 load 70c.. So temperatures are all over the place I wonder why it still hasn't been fixed.. With 1.45v and temp reading over 72c it crashed prime in under hour.. Now Im testing same setting with kraken x62 fans at max and 1.4v and temp reading at 69c it still hasn't crashed and it has been little over hour..

Is there somekind of a offset in play? That in reality 70c temp is somewhere around 90c? Do anybody have idea how to fix it?


----------



## Naeem

ram latency increased with new 1403 bios ?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> When will the wrong temperature readings be fixed? It's pretty hard to figure out if cpu overheats.... In stock 3.7GHZ temps readings are 8c bios/idle .. And prime95 load 20c.. Overclocked to 3.92ghz with 1.4v bios temp ranging from 20 to 50c idle temps are something 40c and prime95 load 70c.. So temperatures are all over the place I wonder why it still hasn't been fixed.. With 1.45v and temp reading over 72c it crashed prime in under hour.. Now Im testing same setting with kraken x62 fans at max and 1.4v and temp reading at 69c it still hasn't crashed and it has been little over hour..
> 
> Is there somekind of a offset in play? That in reality 70c temp is somewhere around 90c? Do anybody have idea how to fix it?


What processor do you have? X or non X?
What program are you using to read your temperatures?
What BIOS revision are you using?

There's nothing really wrong with temperatures anymore (and really hasn't been for while).

You either have a X series chip with a +20C offset on tctl, or you have a non X series chip with tctl and tdie being equal. Throttling happens at tctl of 95C on all CPUs.


----------



## baskura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Well so far so good, CPU fan is behaving or not going to max. Will see what happens over time.


Let me know what happens.


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> What processor do you have? X or non X?
> What program are you using to read your temperatures?
> What BIOS revision are you using?
> 
> There's nothing really wrong with temperatures anymore (and really hasn't been for while).
> 
> You either have a X series chip with a +20C offset on tctl, or you have a non X series chip with tctl and tdie being equal. Throttling happens at tctl of 95C on all CPUs.


I have 1700, there is no throttling what so ever I've monitored frequencies and it doesn't throttle, it just plainly BSoD or crashes with q code 8 or just restarts. I've tried Nzxt CAM, hwmonitor, hwinfo all showing the same temps and even BIos. How do you explain bios showing 8 Celsius with voltage set at 1.3v with stock 3.7Ghz :/. CAM were showing something 72-75c before crash, it crashes a lot faster with 1.45v fan at performance mode than in 1.4v at max fan speed.

Till almost two hours 3.92GHZ 1.4v and no crash at small ffts prime95.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> I have 1700, there is no throttling what so ever I've monitored frequencies and it doesn't throttle, it just plainly BSoD or crashes with q code 8 or just restarts. I've tried Nzxt CAM, hwmonitor, hwinfo all showing the same temps and even BIos. How do you explain bios showing 8 Celsius with voltage set at 1.3v with stock 3.7Ghz :/. CAM were showing something 72-75c before crash, it crashes a lot faster with 1.45v fan at performance mode than in 1.4v at max fan speed.
> 
> Till almost two hours 3.92GHZ 1.4v and no crash at small ffts prime95.


Because low temperatures have been bugged with AMD since like, Bulldozer. 7C is not a valid reading, and anything under 25C is usually invalid. It's not a software issue, that's the temperature limitation of the thermistors (or whatever they call them) that are used in the die.

hwinfo64 is what I would recommend.

What kind of frequencies are you running when you're operating at 1.45v?


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> What processor do you have? X or non X?
> What program are you using to read your temperatures?
> What BIOS revision are you using?
> 
> There's nothing really wrong with temperatures anymore (and really hasn't been for while).
> 
> You either have a X series chip with a +20C offset on tctl, or you have a non X series chip with tctl and tdie being equal. Throttling happens at tctl of 95C on all CPUs.


I don't think it throttles at 95c tctl t for X chips. At least not after 1401. Mine didn't throttle at 100c tctl yesterday. Fans don't go crazy until 75c on tdie and Asus CPU. Temps are not as simple as just +20c or not. The +20c got removed in 1401 (tctl still got it) and after that Asus CPU shows the same temps as tdie and not tctl. Ryzen Master shows same temps as tdie and Asus CPU and according to AMD that should be correct.
And then there is this SenseMI Skew that seems to be all over the place and different from each user regardless of same settings. Timur Born mentioned that temps adjusts according to voltage aswell (if I remember correctly) and that might explain a few things as we don't all have the same voltages on the same speeds.
The 1.8vPLL is also mentioned to adjust temps. I can't change mine in BIOS, it stays the same even if I change it to 1.81v. Between 1.766 and 1.788.


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Because low temperatures have been bugged with AMD since like, Bulldozer. 7C is not a valid reading, and anything under 25C is usually invalid. It's not a software issue, that's the temperature limitation of the thermistors (or whatever they call them) that are used in the die.
> 
> hwinfo64 is what I would recommend.
> 
> What kind of frequencies are you running when you're operating at 1.45v?


At the same 3.92GHZ but crashes faster than 1.4v, 1.4v haven't crashed in this session yet 2hr prime95, now I'm gonna try to put fans at silent mode and look how long till crash occurs, I don't want to be running my fans at 100% all the time :S

I've been having problems mounting kraken x62 right with Ryzen, I don't know if it has 100% contact with ihs even though I tried to tighten the screws as tight as possible. :/

I've mounted 2 times this already, or 3 times but it was with wrong screws But When I looked at processors ihs just fraction was covered with thermal paste, majority was still in the copper of the pump. :/ So I don't know how tight pumps presses down on Ryzen now .


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> I don't think it throttles at 95c tctl t for X chips. At least not after 1401. Mine didn't throttle at 100c tctl yesterday. Fans don't go crazy until 75c on tdie and Asus CPU. Temps are not as simple as just +20c or not. The +20c got removed in 1401 (tctl still got it) and after that Asus CPU shows the same temps as tdie and not tctl. Ryzen Master shows same temps as tdie and Asus CPU and according to AMD that should be correct.
> And then there is this SenseMI Skew that seems to be all over the place and different from each user regardless of same settings. Timur Born mentioned that temps adjusts according to voltage aswell (if I remember correctly) and that might explain a few things as we don't all have the same voltages on the same speeds.
> The 1.8vPLL is also mentioned to adjust temps. I can't change mine in BIOS, it stays the same even if I change it to 1.81v. Between 1.766 and 1.788.


"tdie" is a software fabricated number created by HWiNFO64, you can ask the developer if you would like to confirm, but that's the truth. He wonders this forum quite often.

tdie is -20C offset for X SKUs and 0c offset for non-X SKU's. It is that simple, especially if you're reporting from HWiNFO64.

Now...what you're describing (and what I was suspicious of since the beginning) is that tctl, which is a real hardware sensed value, was not being accounted for correctly between SKU's relative to fan curves. My 1700X would max fans with tctl of like, 50C...which is ridiculous for a 1700X, but not so much for a 1700 (it's still dumb to max fans with that much headroom).

After 1401/1403, I believe that they corrected the fan profiles to accurately scale with tctl. Pretty sure it's simple as that, but I may be completely mistaken.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> ram latency increased with new 1403 bios ?


Nope.

I know this thread moves fast, but peeps don't seem have view at times







.


----------



## bill1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> When will the wrong temperature readings be fixed? It's pretty hard to figure out if cpu overheats.... In stock 3.7GHZ temps readings are 8c bios/idle .. And prime95 load 20c.. Overclocked to 3.92ghz with 1.4v bios temp ranging from 20 to 50c idle temps are something 40c and prime95 load 70c.. So temperatures are all over the place I wonder why it still hasn't been fixed.. With 1.45v and temp reading over 72c it crashed prime in under hour.. Now Im testing same setting with kraken x62 fans at max and 1.4v and temp reading at 69c it still hasn't crashed and it has been little over hour..
> 
> Is there somekind of a offset in play? That in reality 70c temp is somewhere around 90c? Do anybody have idea how to fix it?


same here what is rong,can we fix it?the picture below while stressing...

2017.06.27-18.56.png 1158k .png file


----------



## bill1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> When will the wrong temperature readings be fixed? It's pretty hard to figure out if cpu overheats.... In stock 3.7GHZ temps readings are 8c bios/idle .. And prime95 load 20c.. Overclocked to 3.92ghz with 1.4v bios temp ranging from 20 to 50c idle temps are something 40c and prime95 load 70c.. So temperatures are all over the place I wonder why it still hasn't been fixed.. With 1.45v and temp reading over 72c it crashed prime in under hour.. Now Im testing same setting with kraken x62 fans at max and 1.4v and temp reading at 69c it still hasn't crashed and it has been little over hour..
> 
> Is there somekind of a offset in play? That in reality 70c temp is somewhere around 90c? Do anybody have idea how to fix it?


same here what is rong,can we fix it?the picture below while stressing...

2017.06.27-18.56.png 1158k .png file


----------



## bill1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> When will the wrong temperature readings be fixed? It's pretty hard to figure out if cpu overheats.... In stock 3.7GHZ temps readings are 8c bios/idle .. And prime95 load 20c.. Overclocked to 3.92ghz with 1.4v bios temp ranging from 20 to 50c idle temps are something 40c and prime95 load 70c.. So temperatures are all over the place I wonder why it still hasn't been fixed.. With 1.45v and temp reading over 72c it crashed prime in under hour.. Now Im testing same setting with kraken x62 fans at max and 1.4v and temp reading at 69c it still hasn't crashed and it has been little over hour..
> 
> Is there somekind of a offset in play? That in reality 70c temp is somewhere around 90c? Do anybody have idea how to fix it?


same here what is rong,can we fix it?the picture below while stressing...

2017.06.27-18.56.png 1158k .png file


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1971*
> 
> same here what is rong,can we fix it?the picture below while stressing...
> 
> 2017.06.27-18.56.png 1158k .png file


I see nothing wrong with your screenshot. It's only a 65W package. You shouldn't be seeing anything smoking hot.


----------



## bill1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> I see nothing wrong with your screenshot. It's only a 65W package. You shouldn't be seeing anything smoking hot.


thanks for the quick answer!what about cpu socket,temperature 4-5-6?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> I don't think it throttles at 95c tctl t for X chips. At least not after 1401. Mine didn't throttle at 100c tctl yesterday. Fans don't go crazy until 75c on tdie and Asus CPU.


Throttling does not happen in OC mode, only in stock mode.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1971*
> 
> thanks for the quick answer!what about cpu socket,temperature 4-5-6?


Meh, it's warm but it's not insane. You could probably benefit from better airflow in your case, but that's about it.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Throttling does not happen in OC mode, only in stock mode.


That, I did not know. Thank you for that tidbit.


----------



## eyetrippy

There's something wrong with this board that is some kind of cumulative effect.

I don't know how many times now I have tested up the wazoo, only for it to start throwing hissy fits after several days of usage.

My last 'stable' test run I did I tested it to hell and back. Then today, wanted to install an app but ran a quick memtest beforehand, as it quickly shows up certain behaviours very quickly.

The dreaded black screen again!

I then reverted to stock, reset cmos, flashed new bios (1403), restored a windows image I knew had no issues on software front.

Nothing worked - within couple of minutes max, black screen which I could only partially recover from.

What looks like it finally may have helped a bit? Removing power completely and doing a clear Cmos for good measure!

Its not the first time I have suspected this board of having some kind of problem that builds over time.

I tend not to shut my PC down much, if at all.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyetrippy*
> 
> There's something wrong with this board that is some kind of cumulative effect.
> 
> I don't know how many times now I have tested up the wazoo, only for it to start throwing hissy fits after several days of usage.
> 
> My last 'stable' test run I did I tested it to hell and back. Then today, wanted to install an app but ran a quick memtest beforehand, as it quickly shows up certain behaviours very quickly.
> 
> The dreaded black screen again!
> 
> I then reverted to stock, reset cmos, flashed new bios (1403), restored a windows image I knew had no issues on software front.
> 
> Nothing worked - within couple of minutes max, black screen which I could only partially recover from.
> 
> What looks like it finally may have helped a bit? Removing power completely and doing a clear Cmos for good measure!
> 
> Its not the first time I have suspected this board of having some kind of problem that builds over time.
> 
> I tend not to shut my PC down much, if at all.


A clear CMOS after your BIOS update would have been wise. Normally, issues arise from people trying to OC RAM to levels that are not practical.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1971*
> 
> thanks for the quick answer!what about cpu socket,temperature 4-5-6?


4 5 6 hide.

Socket does seem high to me.

Screenshot after boot from shutdown.



IBT AVX room ambient ~25°C



As you have R7 1700 you have set Sense MI Skew: [Disabled] ?


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> "tdie" is a software fabricated number created by HWiNFO64, you can ask the developer if you would like to confirm, but that's the truth. He wonders this forum quite often.
> 
> tdie is -20C offset for X SKUs and 0c offset for non-X SKU's. It is that simple, especially if you're reporting from HWiNFO64.
> 
> Now...what you're describing (and what I was suspicious of since the beginning) is that tctl, which is a real hardware sensed value, was not being accounted for correctly between SKU's relative to fan curves. My 1700X would max fans with tctl of like, 50C...which is ridiculous for a 1700X, but not so much for a 1700 (it's still dumb to max fans with that much headroom).
> 
> After 1401/1403, I believe that they corrected the fan profiles to accurately scale with tctl. Pretty sure it's simple as that, but I may be completely mistaken.


Yeah who knows what's correct with this much variation. All i know is that the fans seem to work of the Asus CPU temps. Before 1401 that temp was tctl+5c. I guess this is fine since the tctl is not the correct temps for X chips anyway but we just need the correct temps. Temperature is temperature, it should just be a value reported from CPU. I can understand why some want to change certain values to manipulate temps but this should be optional. We shouldn't have to adjust this and that to know the real temps.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> People who have DRAM related issues with 1 DPC configuration could give this a shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1403-SP42M
> 
> - Changes: PMU I/D
> - Known issues: Some incorrect diagnostic codes displayed during post (due to ABL backwards incompability)
> 
> There is really no risk of bricking the board, since C6H is equipped with on-board ISP programmer (Flashback).
> 
> *If you're using 2 DPC configuration (regardless if SR or DR) stay on the official (beta) 1403 build.*
> 
> Use Flashback to program the bios.
> 
> *Note: This build is totally unofficial and ASUS has nothing to do with it. If you decide to try or use it, don't complain to ASUS about the issues you might or might not encounter.*


Stilt,
I am running 4X8 G.skill 3600 C16 Samy b die that will do between 3400 and 3433mhz at your 3466 settings with newest beta bios. Two questions, since I am not 100% stable. One, should I have BGS enabled or disabled for 4X8 single sided? Two, procODT 53, 48, or 60 ohms best? Thanks


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 4 5 6 hide.
> 
> Socket does seem high to me.
> 
> Screenshot after boot from shutdown.
> 
> 
> 
> IBT AVX room ambient ~25°C
> 
> 
> 
> As you have R7 1700 you have set Sense MI Skew: [Disabled] ?


I don't know what he did for his custom test, but those are some really long test times for IBT AVX. Also, I'm beginning to think that my IBT results are bunk, at least compared to those speeds. I'm getting a pass with speeds around 155 GFlops, and Results in the 2.99E-2 range.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> Yeah who knows what's correct with this much variation. All i know is that the fans seem to work of the Asus CPU temps. Before 1401 that temp was tctl+5c. I guess this is fine since the tctl is not the correct temps for X chips anyway but we just need the correct temps. Temperature is temperature, it should just be a value reported from CPU. I can understand why some want to change certain values to manipulate temps but this should be optional. We shouldn't have to adjust this and that to know the real temps.


I agree that all this offset stuff is dumb. They should have just reported a true value and been done with it.


----------



## bill1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> I see nothing wrong with your screenshot. It's only a 65W package. You shouldn't be seeing anything smoking hot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 4 5 6 hide.
> 
> Socket does seem high to me.
> 
> Screenshot after boot from shutdown.
> 
> 
> 
> IBT AVX room ambient ~25°C
> 
> 
> 
> As you have R7 1700 you have set Sense MI Skew: [Disabled] ?


where is it in the bios?I found it and I set it to disable,but I see a lot of heat...even idle,should I leave sense mi skew disable?

2017.06.27-19.56.png 1142k .png file


----------



## eyetrippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> A clear CMOS after your BIOS update would have been wise. Normally, issues arise from people trying to OC RAM to levels that are not practical.


Maybe read through it all.

I hadn't done the bios update before the issues started.

I did a clear Cmos on old bios, on new bios after update.

It wasn't til completely removing power that it seems it may have started coming right again.

People shouldn't be expected to power down and clear Cmos on a system that tested stable.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyetrippy*
> 
> Maybe read through it all.
> 
> I hadn't done the bios update before the issues started.
> 
> I did a clear Cmos on old bios, on new bios after update.
> 
> It wasn't til completely removing power that it seems it may have started coming right again.
> 
> People shouldn't be expected to power down and clear Cmos on a system that tested stable.


The way I read it was...you cleared CMOS then did your BIOS update. You were still having errors until you cleared CMOS with power off. I was noting that you did not clear CMOS after your update with power applied.

I did not know you cleared CMOS after your BIOS update with power applied.

I guess your method may have some validity to it though. Gotta drain those caps.


----------



## MuddyPaws

C6H= AMD Ryzen™ Processors 4 x DIMM, max. 64GB, DDR4 2666/2400/2133 MHz, non-ECC, un-buffered memory* Dual channel memory architecture * Hyper DIMM support is subject to the physical characteristics of individual CPUs.








I didn't read that


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> I don't know what he did for his custom test, but those are some really long test times for IBT AVX. Also, I'm beginning to think that my IBT results are bunk, at least compared to those speeds. I'm getting a pass with speeds around 155 GFlops, and Results in the 2.99E-2 range.


When you do more RAM the loop of a test is longer. I use custom as max gives too much variation in GFlop at times. As I have 1 dimm per channel single rank going to BankGroupSwap seem to boost the GFlops from ~175 to ~180, then when I used The Stilt's RAM timings I went to ~185.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1971*
> 
> where is it in the bios?I found it and I set it to disable,but I see a lot of heat...even idle,should I leave sense mi skew disable?
> 
> 2017.06.27-19.56.png 1142k .png file


Now your temps look right. Referencing motherboard temp and socket temperature your tCTL/tDIE seemed too low before.

The socket temperature from what I have experienced has no meddling done to it. So that temp in what I have seen is good to ref to know what to expect tCTL/tDie to be.

Red boxes denote the sensors.



Spoiler: Socket/Motherboard sensor location
























What is your room temperature?


----------



## Sufferage

Guess i'm done tightening ram timings @1.35 VDDR, gonna check now if CL14 can justify the needed increase to 1.4 VDDR with increased performance.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> Assume this is for single rank Hynix?
> 
> Also would it even be worth trying for 3200 @ XMP speeds on my kit (16-18-18-38) when I have the following timings?


I think that at strap 3000-3066 too you can set cas 14 15 15 15 32, at least to me works with dual Hynix.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> When you do more RAM the loop of a test is longer. I use custom as max gives too much variation in GFlop at times. As I have 1 dimm per channel single rank going to BankGroupSwap seem to boost the GFlops from ~175 to ~180, then when I used The Stilt's RAM timings I went to ~185.


It makes sense that the test time is longer with more RAM, but I still do not understand why my 3.9GHz 1700X is in the 150 GFlops range with results @ 2.99E-2. I had similar reporting at stock CPU speeds. Maybe it has to do with my default RAM selection.

I've seen other users over on the AMD/CPU forum with similar results as mine, but it's just odd.


----------



## gupsterg

Dunno, I use IBT AVX from Vishera owners club OP.


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Throttling does not happen in OC mode, only in stock mode.


Ok, so in OC mode you're just greeted by a shutdown instead?








Ah well, thanks for info!


----------



## bill1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> I see nothing wrong with your screenshot. It's only a 65W package. You shouldn't be seeing anything smoking hot.


thanks for the quic
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> When you do more RAM the loop of a test is longer. I use custom as max gives too much variation in GFlop at times. As I have 1 dimm per channel single rank going to BankGroupSwap seem to boost the GFlops from ~175 to ~180, then when I used The Stilt's RAM timings I went to ~185.
> Now your temps look right. Referencing motherboard temp and socket temperature your tCTL/tDIE seemed too low before.
> 
> The socket temperature from what I have experienced has no meddling done to it. So that temp in what I have seen is good to ref to know what to expect tCTL/tDie to be.
> 
> Red boxes denote the sensors.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Socket/Motherboard sensor location
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your room temperature?


I think 30+Celsius,we are in the middle of the summer,you have right,the temps must be correct,i was confused before cause another user said that the 1700 gives low temps cause has lower power 65w.


----------



## BoMbY

Is there any way to activate Debug logging to USB for the BIOS? Would be really interesting to know where exactly the memory training failed, and what the PMU thinks is the problem. From looking at the binary, this seems at least possible.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Dunno, I use IBT AVX from Vishera owners club OP.


Hmm, so do I. I'll do 10 passes tonight on Very High with something more than the default 4Gb's RAM they allocate.


----------



## Timur Born

And here we go again, this time using 1403: My Socket/T_sensor temp switched to VRM temp again instead of showing socket temps. Temp 4-6 still work properly, just like all the times when this happened before. Quite a nuisance, so feel free to finally fix this Asus.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Those Rtt values are significantly out of spec.
> By default Rtt_Nom & Rtt_Wr should be disabled, while Rtt_Park should be set to 48Ohms (RZQ/5).


Setting this manually gives me instant F9.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> On 9943 bios, are you having issues at 3200MHz with ProcODT set to 96Ohms (A2 & B2 populated)?
> If you do, is your EC version 9854?


My current BIOS 1401 shows:

EC1: MBEC-AM4-0310
EC2: RGEZ-AM4-0106

Or am I looking at the wrong place?


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> C6H Beta BIOS 1403
> 
> * Fixed W_PUMP and AIO_PUMP speeds during POST
> * Fixed Fan tuning sometimes failing
> * Fixed a few issues with AMD USB3.1 ports
> * Some tuning on DRAM settings, let us know how they work for you. tRDRD_Sc is still at 5 above 3500 MHz as it helps with stability. For performance you want to force this to 1. We'll consider changing this in future releases as the performance impact can be quite noticeable in certain applications.
> 
> An update on DRAM Boot Voltage, currently it should be 1.35V by default if the DRAM Voltage is changed. So if you're setting DRAM Voltage to above 1.35V, you might want to sync this setting. Additionally there might be scenarios where you will have better luck by syncing DRAM Boot Voltage to DRAM Voltage even at lower values.


For me, Bios 1403 is very similar to 1401:

I found a *bug* into 1401 and 1403, sometimes into Bios it freezes when I change fan curves (mode manual) with mouse Logitech Mx 1000.

- DOCP5 works directly with Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3000C15R (Hynix MFR) 16x2 dual rank, before not.
- At memory strap 3000, it's not necesary set ProcODT_sm, in auto it works (I suppose = 80 ohms, but I don´t know). I think it worked in 1401 too.

Negative note: if I set tRDRD_Sc=1 the system stop with qcode *01* and I must clear CMOS.

I go on testing, in next days with new case and water cooling... for best airflow.








---


----------



## Ramad

@BoMbY

Can you boot @3200 using 60 or 68 ohm with RttPark = RZQ/1 and RttWr = RZQ/3 ?


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> @BoMbY
> 
> Can you boot @3200 using 60 or 68 ohm with RttPark = RZQ/1 and RttWr = RZQ/3 ?


Yes, can boot @3200 with ProcODT 68 with RTT_WR = RZQ/3, and RTT_PARK = RZQ/1 (and RTT_PARK = disabled).


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Yes, can boot @3200 with ProcODT 68 with RTT_WR = RZQ/3, and RTT_PARK = RZQ/1 (and RTT_PARK = disabled).


Thank you.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1971*
> 
> thanks for the quic
> I think 30+Celsius,we are in the middle of the summer,you have right,the temps must be correct,i was confused before cause another user said that the 1700 gives low temps cause has lower power 65w.


No problem, for the room temperature all seems right to me. I read your past posts and can not tell the CPU cooling you have, what is it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Hmm, so do I. I'll do 10 passes tonight on Very High with something more than the default 4Gb's RAM they allocate.


I did custom 13312MB as have 16GB, I haven't ran any lower setting for IBT AVX in several months and as RAM MHz/timings would have differed I don't think the compare would be right. Any how do some runs, post them and I'll see how I match them.


----------



## hurricane28

I tried 3466 MHz RAM and it worked, can't say there is a huge difference but i guess it depends on what application:


----------



## ItsMB

@gupsterg, If i pass an HCI with 1000 percent is gold standar but, if after this i have a fail?????? LOL Is enough 600 HCI with 32 gb im mad dude.
Can u explain me how you fix memory holes, and how you know exactly which is your memory hole range by CLDOVDDP tweak??, By lowing CLDOVDDP a bit is posible to get more stable OC on what, on RAM , on CPU or both. I ask you cause you are always here fighting with ram, so maybe you can explain it to me on a dead time. TY


----------



## Kriant

I did a quick overview of the past few dozen pages....so 1403 doesn't bring any major improvements compared to 1401 when it comes to RAM compatibility and clockability?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Setting this manually gives me instant F9.
> My current BIOS 1401 shows:
> 
> EC1: MBEC-AM4-0310
> EC2: RGEZ-AM4-0106
> 
> Or am I looking at the wrong place?


0310 is the EC version.

The trouble is that depending on the beta builds you've installed to your board, the EC version can vary (0310, 0312, 0316, 9854) within the same bios build.
This is because the EC FW updates are blocked, when initially they weren't. 1401 ships with 0312 EC version and that the version all of my boards are using.
Does it make any actual difference, I have no idea.


----------



## ItsMB

Is this enough?????, i need to play some games, xDDDD


----------



## gupsterg

@The Stilt

I'm on 0310 as well, checking past UEFI screenshot it's been like that since having board.

14/03/17 UEFI 0902



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







After having flashed all UEFI's except 0003 and 9945 here is today 1403-SP42M.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







UEFI 0003 has EC flash enabled, perhaps you can make us have EC 0312







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMB*
> 
> @gupsterg, If i pass an HCI with 1000 percent is gold standar but, if after this i have a fail?????? LOL Is enough 600 HCI with 32 gb im mad dude.
> Can u explain me how you fix memory holes, and how you know exactly which is your memory hole range by CLDOVDDP tweak??, By lowing CLDOVDDP a bit is posible to get more stable OC on what, on RAM , on CPU or both. I ask you cause you are always here fighting with ram, so maybe you can explain it to me on a dead time. TY


Personally I like to see above 1000%, coverage, I have 16GB, so more RAM more testing







. Only time I've had issues once sorted RAM MHz/Timings, etc is when room ambient was excessively above normal for UK. Normal here ~25°C summer, winter ~22°C with heating in room, when I had fails on a known good RAM setup room ambient was ~32°C







.

CLDO_VDDP may or may not help.

First see section RAM info > C6H UEFI 0079 onwards ProcODT plus other settings ... > CLDO_VDDP/Geardown in OP of this thread.

Next read this to determine if you have memory hole. One way I found out on one CPU I have what is memory hole for it was by simply "jumping dividers".

Example.

2933MHz > Train > 3066MHz > Train > 3200MHz > Train > 3333MHz > Fail

So I changed CLDO_VDDP, and as said by The Stilt it moves hole. So on next testing I see this.

2933MHz > Train > 3066MHz > Train > 3200MHz > Fail > 3333MHz > Train

Then read about CAD Bus configuration which may help, is in OP of that thread and here.

RAM testing is so fickle







, everything needs to be right IMO, DDR voltage, SOC voltage, ProcODT, timings, etc, etc







.


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> IBT very high was not fully stable, I dropped procodt to 60 and now is perfect. Once again, many thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> You are welcome, happy to help.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> @elmor asus should take notice of those settings, will solve a lot of memory problems.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> I mean the RttPark to RZQ/1 and RttWr to RZQ/3. Not training, but stability.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> At what frequency? 3200 or 3066?
> 
> Edit: I mean try at 3200 with the timings 16-18-18-18-38 and leave other timings at auto.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Those Rtt values are significantly out of spec.
> By default Rtt_Nom & Rtt_Wr should be disabled, while Rtt_Park should be set to 48Ohms (RZQ/5).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> They work fine here for me at the settings I suggested, no instability noted so far.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> I'm pretty sure something about that isn't handled/set/negotiated correctly by AMD? When I disable RTT_PARK, and set RTT_WR to RZQ/3 I can boot most of the time with 3200 on 2x16 GB Samsung B-Die while using ProcODT 68.6, which normally allows 3066 max. No other combination of these values works.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> I don't know the EC version right now, and I'm not even sure where to check it? But on 9943 and 1401, and all version before them, 3200 wasn't stable with ProcODT 80 or 96, while 80 was more stable than 96 for me. 3066 with 68.6 is rock stable with good timings on 1401.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> People who have DRAM related issues with 1 DPC configuration could give this a shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1403-SP42M
> 
> - Changes: PMU I/D
> - Known issues: Some incorrect diagnostic codes displayed during post (due to ABL backwards incompability)
> 
> There is really no risk of bricking the board, since C6H is equipped with on-board ISP programmer (Flashback).
> 
> *If you're using 2 DPC configuration (regardless if SR or DR) stay on the official (beta) 1403 build.*
> 
> Use Flashback to program the bios.
> 
> *Note: This build is totally unofficial and ASUS has nothing to do with it. If you decide to try or use it, don't complain to ASUS about the issues you might or might not encounter.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Setting this manually gives me instant F9.
> My current BIOS 1401 shows:
> 
> EC1: MBEC-AM4-0310
> EC2: RGEZ-AM4-0106
> 
> Or am I looking at the wrong place?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> @BoMbY
> 
> Can you boot @3200 using 60 or 68 ohm with RttPark = RZQ/1 and RttWr = RZQ/3 ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Yes, can boot @3200 with ProcODT 68 with RTT_WR = RZQ/3, and RTT_PARK = RZQ/1 (and RTT_PARK = disabled).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> 0310 is the EC version.
> 
> The trouble is that depending on the beta builds you've installed to your board, the EC version can vary (0310, 0312, 0316, 9854) within the same bios build.
> This is because the EC FW updates are blocked, when initially they weren't. 1401 ships with 0312 EC version and that the version all of my boards are using.
> Does it make any actual difference, I have no idea.


Sorry for not replying to each of you individually but I'm pushed for time, just wanted to let you know that you're up to something here. I've got *G.Skill TridentZ F4-3200C14-32GTZ (2x16GB Sammy B-die)* and previous to some of these suggestions I couldn't run my RAM at 3200MHz with any stability. For example, AIDA64 stress system memory would throw hardware error within seconds regardless of voltage and timings.

So, *UEFI 1403* and currently testing my RAM at *3200MHz* with these settings:
*ProcODT at 68* (at 60 it would boot into Windows, but AIDA64 threw errors within 1 minute)
Timings are loose at *16 16 16 39 75 2T*. They're all in Auto right now.
Then, *RttPark to RZQ/1* and *RttWr to RZQ/3*.
*CLDO_VDDP voltage is 910* right now, but I still think it could be fine tuned further.
I haven't touched *CAD Bus configuration* yet.

I never imagined my system could boot and train my RAM at 60 or 68 ProcODT values. Until this moment it was only possible at 80 and especially 96. Or at least I think so, because up until now I had never tried *RttPark to RZQ/1* and *RttWr to RZQ/3* values.

I will keep testing and report back my findings!
*Thanks so much to Cata79, Ramad, BoMbY and, of course, The Stilt!!!*


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> on 20 May
> Okay, this last setting didn't produce an error in 20 AVX IBT High runs, which is more stable than any setting before:
> 
> BIOS 9943
> Samsung B Dual Ranked 2x16 GB
> 3200 MHz (100 Mhz REFCLK)
> 14-14-14-34
> ProcODT: 80
> VDDSOC: 1.18v
> Gear Down: disabled
> Power Down: disabled
> Command Rate: 2T
> RTTnom: RZQ/2
> RTTwr: RZQ/2
> RTTpark: RZQ/2


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Those Rtt values are significantly out of spec.
> By default Rtt_Nom & Rtt_Wr should be disabled, while Rtt_Park should be set to 48Ohms (RZQ/5).
> 
> 
> 
> Setting this manually gives me instant F9.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> On 9943 bios, are you having issues at 3200MHz with ProcODT set to 96Ohms (A2 & B2 populated)?
> If you do, is your EC version 9854?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My current BIOS 1401 shows:
> 
> EC1: MBEC-AM4-0310
> EC2: RGEZ-AM4-0106
> 
> Or am I looking at the wrong place?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> @BoMbY
> 
> Can you boot @3200 using 60 or 68 ohm with RttPark = RZQ/1 and RttWr = RZQ/3 ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, can boot @3200 with ProcODT 68 with RTT_WR = RZQ/3, and RTT_PARK = RZQ/1 (and RTT_PARK = disabled).
Click to expand...

@The Stilt
This is getting downright confusing. Normally, I take The Stilt's pronouncements as canonically true. At the risk of apostasy I have to ask: Is there a difference with EC version w.r.t. RTT? I have been using RZQ/2 since Bomby's original post without problem, but maybe there is a better set of values. I also have EC 0312.

Sorry if this is partially redundant with messages generated while I was composing.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> 0310 is the EC version.
> 
> The trouble is that depending on the beta builds you've installed to your board, the EC version can vary (0310, 0312, 0316, 9854) within the same bios build.
> This is because the EC FW updates are blocked, when initially they weren't. 1401 ships with 0312 EC version and that the version all of my boards are using.
> Does it make any actual difference, I have no idea.


Do you know any easy way to enable the EC update once? Probably one bit somewhere, and recalculate the checksum? I guess there is no hidden option, or does the USB flashback do the trick?


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @The Stilt
> 
> I'm on 0310 as well, checking past UEFI screenshot it's been like that since having board.
> 
> 14/03/17 UEFI 0902
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After having flashed all UEFI's except 0003 and 9945 here is today 1403-SP42M.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UEFI 0003 has EC flash enabled, perhaps you can make us have EC 0312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Personally I like to see above 1000%, coverage, I have 16GB, so more RAM more testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Only time I've had issues once sorted RAM MHz/Timings, etc is when room ambient was excessively above normal for UK. Normal here ~25°C summer, winter ~22°C with heating in room, when I had fails on a known good RAM setup room ambient was ~32°C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> CLDO_VDDP may or may not help.
> 
> First see section RAM info > C6H UEFI 0079 onwards ProcODT plus other settings ... > CLDO_VDDP/Geardown in OP of this thread.
> 
> Next read this to determine if you have memory hole. One way I found out on one CPU I have what is memory hole for it was by simply "jumping dividers".
> 
> Example.
> 
> 2933MHz > Train > 3066MHz > Train > 3200MHz > Train > 3333MHz > Fail
> 
> So I changed CLDO_VDDP, and as said by The Stilt it moves hole. So on next testing I see this.
> 
> 2933MHz > Train > 3066MHz > Train > 3200MHz > Fail > 3333MHz > Train
> 
> Then read about CAD Bus configuration which may help, is in OP of that thread and here.
> 
> RAM testing is so fickle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , everything needs to be right IMO, DDR voltage, SOC voltage, ProcODT, timings, etc, etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


K i got it ill read all this, i think some are already read but ok. Ty so much. id like to say to you that 3 days ago, here in north spain in the coast, we got about 35 degrees, all the ram test this day failed hard, now, since yesterday the ambient changed and its raining again, cool days, and the test are reaching strange results, xD I changed through bios, voltages and timings too so, is the temperature, i dont know, but maybe infludes too on the impedances. Ty again


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> Sorry for not replying to each of you individually but I'm pushed for time, just wanted to let you know that you're up to something here. I've got *G.Skill TridentZ F4-3200C14-32GTZ (2x16GB Sammy B-die)* and previous to some of these suggestions I couldn't run my RAM at 3200MHz with any stability. For example, AIDA64 stress system memory would throw hardware error within seconds regardless of voltage and timings.
> 
> So, *UEFI 1403* and currently testing my RAM at *3200MHz* with these settings:
> *ProcODT at 68* (at 60 it would boot into Windows, but AIDA64 threw errors within 1 minute)
> Timings are loose at *16 16 16 39 75 2T*. They're all in Auto right now.
> Then, *RttPark to RZQ/1* and *RttWr to RZQ/3*.
> *CLDO_VDDP voltage is 910* right now, but I still think it could be fine tuned further.
> I haven't touched *CAD Bus configuration* yet.
> 
> I never imagined my system could boot and train my RAM at 60 or 68 ProcODT values. Until this moment it was only possible at 80 and especially 96. Or at least I think so, because up until now I had never tried *RttPark to RZQ/1* and *RttWr to RZQ/3* values.
> 
> I will keep testing and report back my findings!
> *Thanks so much to Cata79, Ramad, BoMbY and, of course, The Stilt!!!*


Glad it worked for you.









I needed confirmation from several members when I suggested those settings *here* a few days ago, but it did not seem easy, because most members are against trying something which is not approved by high caliber members (I´m a new member which is not supposed to know anything). So I had to ask members that have trouble booting at 3200MT/s to try these settings, only to help them get the performance they have paid for, and it worked fine so far,

Think if this could be implemented in the next BIOS where RttPark = RZQ/1 and RttWr = RZQ/3 when RttPark and RttWr are set to Auto, just think of how many boot issues at rated speed could be solved.

Thank you for your feedback.







And thanks to *Cata79*, *chakku* and *BoMbY* for giving these settings a try and for their contribution.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMB*
> 
> K i got it ill read all this, i think some are already read but ok. Ty so much. id like to say to you that 3 days ago, here in north spain in the coast, we got about 35 degrees, all the ram test this day failed hard, now, since yesterday the ambient changed and its raining again, cool days, and the test are reaching strange results, xD I changed through bios, voltages and timings too so, is the temperature, i dont know, but maybe infludes too on the impedances. Ty again


Yes temperature affects impedances. There is a relevant paragraph in this thread by [email protected]

The "jumping divider" technique I used only works if VDIMM, SOC, TIMINGS, Ω, etc are correct.

TBH honest even if your using the BCLK method to check if it's memory hole those aspects do need to be somewhat right or else we could see a Q-Code: F9 = memory training failure.

Also when playing with RAM increase Fail_CNT from 1 to 3, for the set value the UEFI will try that many times to train before reverting to stock. This has allowed me to sometimes see that if something after 3 tries is failing then I have totally wrong setup, if it trains after 1-2 tries I maybe close, when it works without retry you are pretty much there and stability testing will further aid tuning.

Be aware also what SOC I require for say HCI Memtest / GSAT pass for many hours may not pass something like IBT AVX, x264, etc. For example in a post I showed HCI Memtest 0 errors in 16x 850MB for 3.8GHz (~1.365V) 3333MHz tight timings (~1.375V) with SOC of 1.0V, then when I ran IBT AVX custom 13312MB profile fail in <2min, I knew from past testing I needed SOC 1.05V, I set it and all is well.


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yes temperature affects impedances. There is a relevant paragraph in this thread by [email protected]
> 
> The "jumping divider" technique I used only works if VDIMM, SOC, TIMINGS, Ω, etc are correct.
> 
> TBH honest even if your using the BCLK method to check if it's memory hole those aspects do need to be somewhat right or else we could see a Q-Code: F9 = memory training failure.
> 
> Also when playing with RAM increase Fail_CNT from 1 to 3, for the set value the UEFI will try that many times to train before reverting to stock. This has allowed me to sometimes see that if something after 3 tries is failing then I have totally wrong setup, if it trains after 1-2 tries I maybe close, when it works without retry you are pretty much there and stability testing will further aid tuning.
> 
> Be aware also what SOC I require for say HCI Memtest / GSAT pass for many hours may not pass something like IBT AVX, x264, etc. For example in a post I showed HCI Memtest 0 errors in 16x 850MB for 3.8GHz (~1.365V) 3333MHz tight timings (~1.375V) with SOC of 1.0V, then when I ran IBT AVX custom 13312MB profile fail in <2min, I knew from past testing I needed SOC 1.05V, I set it and all is well.


Didnt know that trick so, i should test it with IBT ACX too.. TY


----------



## bill1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> I see nothing wrong with your screenshot. It's only a 65W package. You shouldn't be seeing anything smoking hot.


thanks for the quick answer!what about cpu socket
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No problem, for the room temperature all seems right to me. I read your past posts and can not tell the CPU cooling you have, what is it?
> I did custom 13312MB as have 16GB, I haven't ran any lower setting for IBT AVX in several months and as RAM MHz/timings would have differed I don't think the compare would be right. Any how do some runs, post them and I'll see how I match them.


I am with stock 1700 rgb cooler,temps are stable around 40-42 degrees idle,without a/c,in start I saw around 50 degrees but the temps reduce when I close ryzen master which consumed 6%cpu idle.next days I will test with air condition and warm room to see the difrences.do you think that stock cooler Is sufficient to OC 3.7-3.8?


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Glad it worked for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed confirmation from several members when I suggested those settings *here* a few days ago, but it did not seem easy, because most members are against trying something which is not approved by high caliber members (I´m a new member which is not supposed to know anything). So I had to ask members that have trouble booting at 3200MT/s to try these settings, only to help them get the performance they have paid for, and it worked fine so far,
> 
> Think if this could be implemented in the next BIOS where RttPark = RZQ/1 and RttWr = RZQ/3 when RttPark and RttWr are set to Auto, just think of how many boot issues at rated speed could be solved.
> 
> Thank you for your feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks to *Cata79*, *chakku* and *BoMbY* for giving these settings a try and for their contribution.


Maybe it's the fact that these settings are non-standard that they are working? It's hard to find any reason why they are basically the difference between it working and not working, I can also confirm that the CAD Bus settings didn't really make a difference as when I had failed training and forgot to set these again in the CBS it still worked fine. (Speaking of which, I hope we get a future BIOS update that actually makes these settings stick like other ones).

@The Stilt you mention you've tested this with Hynix MFR (SR or DR?) but from what I've seen throughout the thread it doesn't seem like you've done much testing with the Hynix dies, particularly MFR due to how bad they are compared to B-Die on this platform.

Would be great to see some recommended timings from yourself on these as well as B-Die as they are quite common among those with 3200MHZ rated kits and if you can manage to get the worst case scenario for AM4 ie Hynix MFR DR or 4 DIMMs to 3200MHz I think it would speak for the platforms growth over the last few months quite well.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1971*
> 
> I am with stock 1700 rgb cooler,temps are stable around 40-42 degrees idle,without a/c,in start I saw around 50 degrees but the temps reduce when I close ryzen master which consumed 6%cpu idle.next days I will test with air condition and warm room to see the difrences.do you think that stock cooler Is sufficient to OC 3.7-3.8?


Due to room ambient it may or may not be sufficient cooling.

What are load temps now?

What test application is loading CPU?

This information will give members better idea to tell if you have cooling headroom or not for OC'ing.


----------



## Timur Born

Current stress temperatures test, 1800X OC + memory OC temps with Sense Skew disabled (custom fan-curves): Failed shortly after posting this (loop 13).

But this was expected, as I have not found a way to combine 3.97 GHz CPU with 3333-C14 memory OC for such high ITB AVX values yet. I will run this through Realbench tomorrow, which I assume to have a higher chance of success.



Frankly, I still don't know what to make of that 99.8 MHz REFCLK when the CPU internal clock-generator is used. It came up several times in this thread, but obviously I did not pay full attention. I doubt that this is a pure read-out problem, because why would the external generator not show the same readout problem then? It's not too important, though, because the frequency differences are small.

PS: Ignore any GFlops variations, I was using Firefox in the background.


----------



## Mandarb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quike*
> 
> I just reinstalled my w10 and cant find that setting anymore.
> Any idea how to get it to show again?


From AMD, for example part of the chipset drivers (check if it's the right Win10 version for you):

http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Glad it worked for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed confirmation from several members when I suggested those settings *here* a few days ago, but it did not seem easy, because most members are against trying something which is not approved by high caliber members (I´m a new member which is not supposed to know anything). So I had to ask members that have trouble booting at 3200MT/s to try these settings, only to help them get the performance they have paid for, and it worked fine so far,
> 
> Think if this could be implemented in the next BIOS where RttPark = RZQ/1 and RttWr = RZQ/3 when RttPark and RttWr are set to Auto, just think of how many boot issues at rated speed could be solved.
> 
> Thank you for your feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks to *Cata79*, *chakku* and *BoMbY* for giving these settings a try and for their contribution.


it's a good tweak.. for booting 3200, but not needed for 3466 in my case. Not sure it would make sense to modify the defaults as you suggest.


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's a good tweak.. for booting 3200, but not needed for 3466 in my case. Not sure it would make sense to modify the defaults as you suggest.


If you managed to get 3466 then you undoubtedly got 3200 without the tweak as well, presumably the tweak works best for the kits that were not able to go above 2933/3066 previously, it could even work for those still stuck at 2666 or lower, if they are out there? (Assume 2 DPC is still lagging behind a little?)


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's a good tweak.. for booting 3200, but not needed for 3466 in my case. Not sure it would make sense to modify the defaults as you suggest.


If you can boot with these settings then they are not harming your system, and you still can change them as you desire, but the majority who bought an X370 motherboard did pair it with 3200MT/s RAM which they have trouble booting at the rated speed. What will you choose as motherboard manufacturer?



I´m not going to argue for the sake of these settings any more, because, as I wrote to The Stilt: If you don´t have a problem running your RAM at the rated speed, then this is not for you.


----------



## harrysun

I would like to share my latest insights to get the dual rank 32GB kit F4-3200C14D-32GTZ running at 3200MT/s CL14 so far in hope this will helpful for you too.


Spoiler: These information helped me to get G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 2x16GB 2R (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ) @3200MT/s CL14 on BIOS 1403



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> *No spoilers in this post.*
> 
> Managed to boot @3200MT/s by changing *RttPark* to *RZQ/1* and *RttWr* to *RZQ/3*. I can now boot at the rated speed using *ProcODT_SM = 60* ohm and *68 ohm*, which was impossible before these changes, that I could only boot at the rated speed using ProcODT_SM = 80 ohm, which was not stable at all. RZQ value is 240 ohm (according to Samsung DDR4 document that I did post a link to with screenshots from the document it self in one of my earlier posts).
> 
> *Of course I´m using the lowest ProcODT resistance my RAM can boot at, which is 60 ohm.*
> 
> If you have trouble booting or getting your RAM stable at the rated speed, then change these settings and give it a try (RttPark and RttWr).
> 
> 
> 
> Running at 3200MT/s using ProcODT_SM = 60 ohm requires a small bump in VDDSOC from 0.97500 Volt @ 3066MT/s to 1.000 Volt @3200MT/s, which is not a big deal. Testing stability now at stock timings.
> 
> 
> 
> *CAD Bus Drive Strength* values are as shown below
> 
> 
> 
> Note: This is what worked for my RAM (2X8GB @3200 MT/s Patriot Viper Elite).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> Sorry for not replying to each of you individually but I'm pushed for time, just wanted to let you know that you're up to something here. I've got *G.Skill TridentZ F4-3200C14-32GTZ (2x16GB Sammy B-die)* and previous to some of these suggestions I couldn't run my RAM at 3200MHz with any stability. For example, AIDA64 stress system memory would throw hardware error within seconds regardless of voltage and timings.
> 
> So, *UEFI 1403* and currently testing my RAM at *3200MHz* with these settings:
> *ProcODT at 68* (at 60 it would boot into Windows, but AIDA64 threw errors within 1 minute)
> Timings are loose at *16 16 16 39 75 2T*. They're all in Auto right now.
> Then, *RttPark to RZQ/1* and *RttWr to RZQ/3*.
> *CLDO_VDDP voltage is 910* right now, but I still think it could be fine tuned further.
> I haven't touched *CAD Bus configuration* yet.
> 
> I never imagined my system could boot and train my RAM at 60 or 68 ProcODT values. Until this moment it was only possible at 80 and especially 96. Or at least I think so, because up until now I had never tried *RttPark to RZQ/1* and *RttWr to RZQ/3* values.
> 
> I will keep testing and report back my findings!
> *Thanks so much to Cata79, Ramad, BoMbY and, of course, The Stilt!!!*






Modification done for F4-3200C14D-32GTZ) @3200MT/s CL14 on BIOS 1403:
Advanced \ AMD CBS \ DDR4 Common Options \ CAD Configuration > CAD Bus Driver Strenght User Controls = Manual
*> ClkDrvbStren = 40.0 Ohm
> AddrCmdDrvStren = 20.0 Ohm
> CsOdtDrvStren = 40.0 Ohm
> CkeDrvStren = 40.0 Ohm*
Advanced \ AMD CBS \ NBIO Common Options \ CLDO_VDDP Control = Auto (Default &#8230
Advanced \ AMD CBS \ UMC Common Options \ DRAM Memory Mapping > BankGroupSwap = Enabled
Advanced \ AMD CBS \ UMC Common Options \ DRAM Memory Mapping > BankGroupSwapAlt = Auto (Default)

Extreme Tweaker > CPU Core Voltage = Auto (Default)
> CPU SOC Voltage = Offset mode
*> VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign = - (minus)
> - VDDSOC Voltage Offset = 0.10000*
> DRAM Voltage = 1.35000
*Extreme Tweaker \ DRAM Timing Control > ProcODT_SM = 60 ohm*
> 14-14-14-14-34-48-6-8-39-Auto(3)-Auto(8)-Auto(16)-Auto(0)-Auto(3)-Auto(3)-560-416-256-Auto(11)-Auto(8)-Auto(8)-Auto(0)-Auto(1)-Auto(6)-Auto(6)-Auto(1)-Auto(4)-Auto(4)-Auto(6)
> Cmd2T = 2T
> Gear Down Mode = Disabled
> Power Down Enabled = Auto (Default)
*> RttNom = RZQ/3
> RttWr = RZQ/3
> RttPark = RZQ/1*
Extreme Tweaker \ External Digi+ Power Control > DRM VBoot Voltage = 1.37500



Spoiler: BIOS 1403 settings.txt



[2017/06/27 23:49:48]
Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P. Standard]
D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3200 14-14-14-34-1.35V]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Auto]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
CPU SOC Voltage [Offset mode]
VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign [-]
- VDDSOC Voltage Offset [0.10000]
DRAM Voltage [1.35000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
Trc_SM [48]
TrrdS_SM [6]
TrrdL_SM [8]
Tfaw_SM [39]
TwtrS_SM [Auto]
TwtrL_SM [Auto]
Twr_SM [Auto]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [Auto]
TwrwrScl_SM [Auto]
Trfc_SM [560]
Trfc2_SM [416]
Trfc4_SM [256]
Tcwl_SM [Auto]
Trtp_SM [Auto]
Trdwr_SM [Auto]
Twrrd_SM [Auto]
TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]
TwrwrSd_SM [Auto]
TwrwrDd_SM [Auto]
TrdrdSc_SM [Auto]
TrdrdSd_SM [Auto]
TrdrdDd_SM [Auto]
Tcke_SM [Auto]
ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
Cmd2T [2T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Auto]
RttNom [RZQ/3]
RttWr [RZQ/3]
RttPark [RZQ/1]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
CPU Current Capability [Auto]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
DRAM Current Capability [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.37500]
Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Enabled]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [WDC WD6002FFWX-68TZ4N0]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
disk2go disk2go PURE S2 6.50 [Auto]
SanDisk Extreme Pro 0 [Auto]
USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Auto]
USB3_6 [Auto]
USB3_7 [Auto]
USB3_8 [Auto]
USB3_9 [Auto]
USB3_10 [Auto]
USB2_11 [Auto]
USB2_12 [Auto]
USB2_13 [Auto]
USB2_14 [Auto]
USB_15 [Auto]
USB_16 [Auto]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
IOMMU [Auto]
Remote Display Feature [Auto]
Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
POST Report [3 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Disabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name []
Save to Profile [1]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]





For my latest stable setup and more detailed information about the system please refere to my footer here.


----------



## Quike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> From AMD, for example part of the chipset drivers (check if it's the right Win10 version for you):
> 
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064


Was talking about editing min and max processor state. Which i cant find


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Setting this manually gives me instant F9.
> My current BIOS 1401 shows:
> 
> EC1: MBEC-AM4-0310
> EC2: RGEZ-AM4-0106
> 
> Or am I looking at the wrong place?


I'm also on 1401 with EC 310. I wonder what we are missing.


----------



## y0bailey

Alright....I've owned this motherboard for a long time now, and aside from the first 2-3 weeks, I literally haven't tried to overclock my CPU again (just working on memory or flat out fed-up).

So now, I'm back on my 1700, going to do some CPU overclocking, non-pstates style (for now). BIOS 1403

I really just want to know *** temperature I should trust on HWiNFO64 as my true CPU temp at load?

Haven't touched a single non-default skew setting in BIOS...just factory defaults, straight to the Extreme overclocking section, and that is all I have done thus far.


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Glad it worked for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed confirmation from several members when I suggested those settings *here* a few days ago, but it did not seem easy, because most members are against trying something which is not approved by high caliber members (I´m a new member which is not supposed to know anything). So I had to ask members that have trouble booting at 3200MT/s to try these settings, only to help them get the performance they have paid for, and it worked fine so far,
> 
> Think if this could be implemented in the next BIOS where RttPark = RZQ/1 and RttWr = RZQ/3 when RttPark and RttWr are set to Auto, just think of how many boot issues at rated speed could be solved.
> 
> Thank you for your feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks to *Cata79*, *chakku* and *BoMbY* for giving these settings a try and for their contribution.


I've tightened the timings and now it's stable with *ProcODT_SM = 60 ohms* instead of the one above.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> I would like to share my latest insights to get the dual rank 32GB kit F4-3200C14D-32GTZ running at 3200MT/s CL14 so far in hope this will helpful for you too.
> 
> Modification done for F4-3200C14D-32GTZ) @3200MT/s CL14 on BIOS 1403:
> Advanced \ AMD CBS \ DDR4 Common Options \ CAD Configuration > CAD Bus Driver Strenght User Controls = Manual
> *> ClkDrvbStren = 40.0 Ohm
> > AddrCmdDrvStren = 20.0 Ohm
> > CsOdtDrvStren = 40.0 Ohm
> > CkeDrvStren = 40.0 Ohm*
> Advanced \ AMD CBS \ NBIO Common Options \ CLDO_VDDP Control = Auto (Default &#8230
> Advanced \ AMD CBS \ UMC Common Options \ DRAM Memory Mapping > BankGroupSwap = Enabled
> Advanced \ AMD CBS \ UMC Common Options \ DRAM Memory Mapping > BankGroupSwapAlt = Auto (Default)
> 
> Extreme Tweaker > CPU Core Voltage = Auto (Default)
> > CPU SOC Voltage = Offset mode
> *> VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign = - (minus)
> > - VDDSOC Voltage Offset = 0.10000*
> > DRAM Voltage = 1.35000
> *Extreme Tweaker \ DRAM Timing Control > ProcODT_SM = 60 ohm*
> > 14-14-14-14-34-48-6-8-39-Auto(3)-Auto(8)-Auto(16)-Auto(0)-Auto(3)-Auto(3)-560-416-256-Auto(11)-Auto(8)-Auto(8)-Auto(0)-Auto(1)-Auto(6)-Auto(6)-Auto(1)-Auto(4)-Auto(4)-Auto(6)
> > Cmd2T = 2T
> > Gear Down Mode = Disabled
> > Power Down Enabled = Auto (Default)
> *> RttNom = RZQ/3
> > RttWr = RZQ/3
> > RttPark = RZQ/1*
> Extreme Tweaker \ External Digi+ Power Control > DRM VBoot Voltage = 1.37500
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BIOS 1403 settings.txt
> 
> 
> 
> [2017/06/27 23:49:48]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P. Standard]
> D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3200 14-14-14-34-1.35V]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Auto]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Offset mode]
> VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign [-]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Offset [0.10000]
> DRAM Voltage [1.35000]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
> Trc_SM [48]
> TrrdS_SM [6]
> TrrdL_SM [8]
> Tfaw_SM [39]
> TwtrS_SM [Auto]
> TwtrL_SM [Auto]
> Twr_SM [Auto]
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrScl_SM [Auto]
> Trfc_SM [560]
> Trfc2_SM [416]
> Trfc4_SM [256]
> Tcwl_SM [Auto]
> Trtp_SM [Auto]
> Trdwr_SM [Auto]
> Twrrd_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrSd_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrDd_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdSc_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdSd_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdDd_SM [Auto]
> Tcke_SM [Auto]
> ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
> Cmd2T [2T]
> Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
> Power Down Enable [Auto]
> RttNom [RZQ/3]
> RttWr [RZQ/3]
> RttPark [RZQ/1]
> VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [Auto]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Auto]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> CPU Current Capability [Auto]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.37500]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Enabled]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Enabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
> In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [WDC WD6002FFWX-68TZ4N0]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> disk2go disk2go PURE S2 6.50 [Auto]
> SanDisk Extreme Pro 0 [Auto]
> USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Auto]
> USB3_6 [Auto]
> USB3_7 [Auto]
> USB3_8 [Auto]
> USB3_9 [Auto]
> USB3_10 [Auto]
> USB2_11 [Auto]
> USB2_12 [Auto]
> USB2_13 [Auto]
> USB2_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> USB_16 [Auto]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
> CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
> W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> IOMMU [Auto]
> Remote Display Feature [Auto]
> Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
> POST Report [3 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Disabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [1]
> Profile Name []
> Save to Profile [1]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my latest stable setup and more detailed information about the system please refere to my footer here.


+Rep! Thanks for sharing such detailed info about your settings!
I'm also using ProcODT 60, but I'll check the rest. For example, I'll see if I can lower the RAM Voltage as right now it's set at 1.375v instead of 1.35.
I'll also check the CAD Bus Driver Strenght User settings









Greetings!


----------



## finalheaven

Hmm it appears that I am getting cold boot bug every once in a while. It works most of the time, but its annoying. I appear to get them about once every week.

I also have EC 310 as well. Now using 1403.


----------



## quakeguy

I'm still very noob at Overclocking....I decided to run stock and test out my ram at 3200 CL14 speeds (I had cold boot issues)...

According to Ryzen Master....
I noticed my CPU V spikes up to 1.45 at the end of cinebench according to RYZEN Master, but CPU Z reports a spike to 1.301. Who to trust?
My CPU V however, is set to manual 1.30 (I run at 3.4 ghz).

I also notice the Clock speed in both CPUZ and Ryzen Master report approx. 3500 MHz clock speed

Is this CPU V spike and Clock speed amount due to me enabling the "Core Performance boost" in my ASUS CH6 (Extreme tweaking section) BIOS?
(This screenshot https://www.kitguru.net/components/motherboard/luke-hill/asus-rog-crosshair-vi-hero-x370-motherboard-review/4/ )

Specs:

1700X @ 3.4 ghz as per manual clock in BIOS
BCLK is auto or 100 I believe
DDR4 3200 MHz @ CL-14-14-14-14-34
CPU V: manually set at 1.30
SoC: manually set at 1.10
Noctua DH-15 AM4 Air cooler
Idle: 23C
Load: 43C

CPU-Z settings: https://valid.x86.fr/j8nl6w

I'm just really OCD and a bit anal. I don't really want to run my CPU past 1.35 as per AMD's recommendation. Plus I'm mainly using it for work and the extra clock speed doesn't benefit me. I do game but I have a 1080P 120hz monitor I'm not able to change anytime soon...so I rather not OC it for no reason.

Also when I got the board, and had it on auto, it was giving it a ridiculous 1.45-1.5 CPU V at times....is this AMD's or ASUS's idea to push the XFR by flooding it with CPU V? Someone told me to expect 10-30% CPU degradation running it past 1.45V yeah? Then isn't ASUS or AMD running people's CPU's to the ground by leaving these as AUTO settings... ???


----------



## kaseki

*The Stilt's asserted earlier: "By default Rtt_Nom & Rtt_Wr should be disabled, while Rtt_Park should be set to 48Ohms (RZQ/5)"*

*After this apparently didn't work for someone, The Stilt commented, in part: "The trouble is that depending on the beta builds you've installed to your board, the EC version can vary (0310, 0312, 0316, 9854) within the same bios build."*

This variant EC situation falls somewhere between disconcerting and intolerable. Some here are trying to find common ground in tuning various DRAM variants so they are widely useful, and we find out today -- almost 4 months since this thread started -- that our firmware may differ depending on our history of installing BIOSes. How can *Ramad*'s suggestion of making his successful RTT values the default if they only work for one or some of the EC variants? How many have given up in frustration because they expected that a member's working solution for the same memory would work for them?

Yo *gupsterg*, I think you need to add another column to your memory table, and survey your contributors to determine their EC designation.


----------



## Yviena

I think I'm gonna stay at 9943 I got 3496mhz stable,
I've managed to get the latency down to 64.7ns

I can probably tighten secondary timings/sub timings even more with further tweaking, tho I'm running mine at 1.475-1.50v as my b die sticks really loves voltage and the temps don't break 38c max.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> A clear CMOS after your BIOS update would have been wise. Normally, issues arise from people trying to OC RAM to levels that are not practical.


Ehh... I've always had to clear CMOS several times to get my system to even boot after a BIOS update. With 1401 I had to flash twice to get the system to not lock up in Q-Codes at boot. I guess clearing the CMOS in 2017 isn't clearing the CMOS anymore :\.


----------



## remnants

I can't recall such a comedy of errors as these BIOS updates -- especially now that this "EC" (which I don't even understand properly what it does) is not being updated consistently.

Gee, and I thought the RGB was a long term problem, lol. What a mess.

Last ASUS mobo for me. Love this board's build quality but I feel ASUS owes us all an apology they will never issue. They'll just glad-hand us some more as we go along, pretending it's all under control.

The bumbling and misrepresentation of this platform just never ends.

For all that, I love my system -- but I have lost respect for ASUS. Glowing sales literature, poor follow up. First ASUS mobo for me -- I take it this is not how they usually are? W. T. F. happened then?


----------



## hotstocks

@TheStilt or @Chew,

If I am running 4X8=32gb Samsung b-die single sided, two questions. My sticks are expensive G.Skill 3600 C16 and I am stuck at about 3380mhz with Stilts settings. But I don't know what the best proOCD is, I am using 53 now. And I don't know if Bank Group Swap is faster disabled or enabled for 4 sticks? Please let me know.


----------



## Ricey20

I'm doing P-state OC via bios. Is it normal for hwinfo to show core #0 vid always stuck at ~0.8x volt while the others are all 1.3x volt or is this something that can be fixed with a setting?


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> @TheStilt or @Chew,
> 
> If I am running 4X8=32gb Samsung b-die single sided, two questions. My sticks are expensive G.Skill 3600 C16 and I am stuck at about 3380mhz with Stilts settings. But I don't know what the best proOCD is, I am using 53 now. And I don't know if Bank Group Swap is faster disabled or enabled for 4 sticks? Please let me know.


I have similar RAM and if I go outside the 40-60 range, I get retraining issues. I have been keeping it at 53. I haven't been tweaking much else and have been keeping it at 3200Mhz.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> I can't recall such a comedy of errors as these BIOS updates -- especially now that this "EC" (which I don't even understand properly what it does) is not being updated consistently.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embedded_controller


----------



## noko59

Fan control is broken in 1403, at least for me. CPU fan will randomly, usually at low power go to max speed. Case Fan#1 just turned off and is stopped now. Yesterday I am pretty sure the AIO pump turned off or was running at a very low frequency causing my CPU temperature to rapidly increase about 1c per sec.


----------



## Xploder270

A friend of mine just bought a X370 Strix-F, which I guess is almost identical to the Crosshair.

Two problems: CPU Temp (TDie) reports as -9°C to like 9°C and BIOS Temp (TCtl) is always about 20°C. That can't be right of course.
He's using a 1600X and the usual Vengeance DDR4-3000 kit, which doesn't run at 2933 unfortunately (I guess the 0402 bios of the Strix-F doesn't have AGESA1.0.0.6 yet).
He's tried 16-18-18-36 @ 1.35v and Prime bluescreens the machine in a few minutes. 2666MHz seems to work - it's Single Rank.

Is there any way to fix the issue of wrong temperature readout at least? Thanks in advance!


----------



## gupsterg

@quakeguy

As only a few cores or 1 can boost to max clock, higher voltage can be used to achieve these by SMU. Where as when we OC we do all cores boost, so higher loading, higher volts/amps would equal issues. So that is why AMD's OC guide voltage is lower than what you see XFR using in stock mode.

@kaseki

Yeah would be interesting to know how a newer EC FW affect board usage. I don't run the OP of the memory thread







, I think if members start sharing what EC FW version they have it may help us to know if it is a variable to be considered.

On the flipside I have been thinking do I want an EC FW update? technically I have 0 issues, perhaps it would introduce something I wouldn't like







.

@hotstocks

ProcODT suggestions are in thread. Then finalheaven has shared a few times he runs 4x 8GB 3466MHz on 3200MHz kit, his settings are in here and the RAM thread. Next BankGroupSwap setting was again mentioned by me only yesterday and I don't know how many times before it has been stated.

Case situation for BankGroupSwap and BankGroupSwapAlt to be Disabled is 1 dimm per channel and single rank kit. Hopefully next user on a search of thread will see this.

@remnant

I don't know if the EC FW being xyz should be a biggie. If you had another brand of mobo, let's say they don't do EC updates with UEFI, would you have known?

Perhaps sometimes too much information we get from Elmor, [email protected] and The Stilt is making people jump to wrong conclusions.

I for one have bought Asus in the past, got it now and plan to get one in the future. The support has been phenomenal, my rig has been solid. I read like a poster boy for Asus but assure you if I thought my £££ would have got me something better I would have no qualms jumping ship.

@noko59

Dunno if fan control is broke or is this a X CPU thing?

As you know I have a R7 1700. I use 4x TY-143 on a Gelid 4 in 1 cable to use the CPU header PWM to control them, they are powered by molex, I have always used PWM mode in UEFI and full manual profile for them. Over the course of owning this board from launch, the profile has evolved, but no issues to report on this aspect. I use CHA3 to power 2x AC F9, they use PWM with Standard Profile, 3.8s smoothing, they have their own "piggy back" connector so both fans use PWM and power from mobo. I use AC F12 on CHA1, PWM with Turbo Profile, 3.8s smoothing.

Not had an issue on any UEFI so far.


----------



## T800

How can a user update his/her mainboard to the most stable version by himself/herself ?

And things getting so unmanageable for this platform I think.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T800*
> 
> How can a user update his/her mainboard to the most stable version by himself/herself ?
> 
> And things getting so unmanageable for this platform I think.


Not really, if you want to tweak for the best performance, sure, but that's the same for any platform really. Latest official beta bios is 1403 and you can update to that either via flashback or EzFlash 3.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @quakeguy
> 
> As only a few cores or 1 can boost to max clock, higher voltage can be used to achieve these by SMU. Where as when we OC we do all cores boost, so higher loading, higher volts/amps would equal issues. So that is why AMD's OC guide voltage is lower than what you see XFR using in stock mode.
> 
> @kaseki
> 
> Yeah would be interesting to know how a newer EC FW affect board usage. I don't run the OP of the memory thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I think if members start sharing what EC FW version they have it may help us to know if it is a variable to be considered.
> 
> On the flipside I have been thinking do I want an EC FW update? technically I have 0 issues, perhaps it would introduce something I wouldn't like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @hotstocks
> 
> ProcODT suggestions are in thread. Then finalheaven has shared a few times he runs 4x 8GB 3466MHz on 3200MHz kit, his settings are in here and the RAM thread. Next BankGroupSwap setting was again mentioned by me only yesterday and I don't know how many times before it has been stated.
> 
> Case situation for BankGroupSwap and BankGroupSwapAlt to be Disabled is 1 dimm per channel and single rank kit. Hopefully next user on a search of thread will see this.
> 
> @remnant
> 
> I don't know if the EC FW being xyz should be a biggie. If you had another brand of mobo, let's say they don't do EC updates with UEFI, would you have known?
> 
> Perhaps sometimes too much information we get from Elmor, [email protected] and The Stilt is making people jump to wrong conclusions.
> 
> I for one have bought Asus in the past, got it now and plan to get one in the future. The support has been phenomenal, my rig has been solid. I read like a poster boy for Asus but assure you if I thought my £££ would have got me something better I would have no qualms jumping ship.
> 
> @noko59
> 
> Dunno if fan control is broke or is this a X CPU thing?
> 
> As you know I have a R7 1700. I use 4x TY-143 on a Gelid 4 in 1 cable to use the CPU header PWM to control them, they are powered by molex, I have always used PWM mode in UEFI and full manual profile for them. Over the course of owning this board from launch, the profile has evolved, but no issues to report on this aspect. I use CHA3 to power 2x AC F9, they use PWM with Standard Profile, 3.8s smoothing, they have their own "piggy back" connector so both fans use PWM and power from mobo. I use AC F12 on CHA1, PWM with Turbo Profile, 3.8s smoothing.
> 
> Not had an issue on any UEFI so far.


This bios seems to be acting different. I am wondering if monitoring the temperatures, voltages etc. is messing with the EC for Fan Control. So now I have Aida64 off, not monitoring. So far good, but won't know until several hours of use. My EC version is also 310 which probably really does not make that much of a difference.


----------



## T800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Not really, if you want to tweak for the best performance, sure, but that's the same for any platform really. Latest official beta bios is 1403 and you can update to that either via flashback or EzFlash 3.


I did not mean BIOS version, I meant EC version.


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Alright....I've owned this motherboard for a long time now, and aside from the first 2-3 weeks, I literally haven't tried to overclock my CPU again (just working on memory or flat out fed-up).
> 
> So now, I'm back on my 1700, going to do some CPU overclocking, non-pstates style (for now). BIOS 1403
> 
> I really just want to know *** temperature I should trust on HWiNFO64 as my true CPU temp at load?
> 
> Haven't touched a single non-default skew setting in BIOS...just factory defaults, straight to the Extreme overclocking section, and that is all I have done thus far.


That is a very good question. I don't think anyone truly knows what the correct temps really are. Seems to be too many variables. But on a 1700 with the SenseMi Skew disabled that should be as correct as you can get it at this point. Tctl, tdie and the Asus C6H cpu temp should be the same for you in HWiNFO i believe.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> The main difference is that a code 8 crash will still apply (low) voltage to your CPU even when it's already burning hot. I tested 0.4 V at full idle with a disabled pump and the temperatures kept increasing steadily. From this I deduct that a code 8 crash is dangerous to an already overheated CPU when cooling has failed!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Sorry, but this is not correct. Sense Skew (Auto) is enabled at stock settings (Clear CMOS + Load Optimized Defaults). And the default 272 value for MI offset is too high.
> 
> And even if it were only enabled when overclocking, what is the sense in keeping the CPU from thermal shutdown when it overheats? Even more so when higher voltages and frequency are used compared to stock settings?
> 
> The BIOS should not force the CPU to keep running overheated until it crashes to code 8 by default! A code 8 crash at over 90°C socket temperature is dangerous for all parts involved, because voltage is still applied and temperature still increase then even when all cooling failed!


You're correct, it's enabled if non-default settings are applied (including optimized defaults) and not only when overclocking. At code 8 CPU is not operational and clocks are not running to most things so even if a small voltage is applied it should not be increasing the temperature. It's not equivalent to set low voltage while idling at desktop.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> RE: Aura RGB
> 
> Mine are dead too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I had this happen on older versions and using the Aura software eventually fixed it, but now they won't come back no matter what I try (disable/enable in bios, updated aura software, etc). Just throwing it out there. Hoping I can get it back at some point


It's possible to fix by software, I'll let you know when I have something.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoark*
> 
> @elmor Every bios update gets worse for http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-led-32gb-2-x-16gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c16-memory-kit-white-led-cmu32gx4m2c3200c16 I can't even get to 2666 anymore. It seems like timing with this ram are locked to 15 15 15 15 36


Do you have the exact revision? Best if you take a picture of the sticker on your dimms.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveNoX*
> 
> Happened on my 1700X with 1401 BIOS with Voltage set to "Manual" and Override set to "Auto" the voltage goes to 1.7+ on BIOS.
> There is no notice about fixing this issue on 1403 so I assume it's still there.
> 
> I really don't want to test this bug again. When I've seen that 1.7000v in right corner colored in RED, I immediately changed Auto to 1.38v.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Cool, next.. I'd lower tRTP to 6, and with RRD_s @ 6, you can lower tFAW to 24 (should be 4x tRRD_s). tRFC at 298 should be fine too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, bummed. use gsat (in bash) and see if the errors are on the memory modules on a mismatch on the cpu.
> use this command in GSAT: _stressapptest -s 3600 -M 12288 --pause_delay 7200_ if you have 16GB. for 32gb, change 12288 to 30720 (leave ~ 2+GB for the OS and VM)
> 
> Which ram kit are you running?
> yep - when you toggle between manual and offset the manual voltage field will "set" to 1.7V. lol - gotta pay attention when in bios.


You don't have to retest, but I need more detailed info on exactly what to set so I can replicate it. Might be the old issue that's back in some form.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> People who have DRAM related issues with 1 DPC configuration could give this a shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1403-SP42M
> 
> - Changes: PMU I/D
> - Known issues: Some incorrect diagnostic codes displayed during post (due to ABL backwards incompability)
> 
> There is really no risk of bricking the board, since C6H is equipped with on-board ISP programmer (Flashback).
> 
> *If you're using 2 DPC configuration (regardless if SR or DR) stay on the official (beta) 1403 build.*
> 
> Use Flashback to program the bios.
> 
> *Note: This build is totally unofficial and ASUS has nothing to do with it. If you decide to try or use it, don't complain to ASUS about the issues you might or might not encounter.*


Nice, thanks Roger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> And here we go again, this time using 1403: My Socket/T_sensor temp switched to VRM temp again instead of showing socket temps. Temp 4-6 still work properly, just like all the times when this happened before. Quite a nuisance, so feel free to finally fix this Asus.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Fan control is broken in 1403, at least for me. CPU fan will randomly, usually at low power go to max speed. Case Fan#1 just turned off and is stopped now. Yesterday I am pretty sure the AIO pump turned off or was running at a very low frequency causing my CPU temperature to rapidly increase about 1c per sec.


Are you guys using AIDA64? Turns out they didn't implement a workaround present in HWInfo64 which may cause the SIO to freak out on C6H, latest beta has this fixed: https://www.aida64.com/downloads/latesta64eebeta


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> This bios seems to be acting different. I am wondering if monitoring the temperatures, voltages etc. is messing with the EC for Fan Control. So now I have Aida64 off, not monitoring. So far good, but won't know until several hours of use. My EC version is also 310 which probably really does not make that much of a difference.


Mine is EC FW 0310, since factory I think. I had gone 0902 via flashback prior to powering on board. I ordered on 1st March 17, received 10th March 17. My F4-3200C14D-16GTZ were DOA, 11th March bought some CMK8GX4M2A2400C14 to tied me over til the G.Skill returned from RMA.

I reckon AIDA64 has same issue as HWiNFO did early on, highlighting to Mumak and doing tests for him, he solved it with Asus help aswell IIRC. I'd get stuck low or high fans, as CPU temp sensor would stick high or low. The posts are early on in the thread. Bit of an epic fail me not recalling this earlier







.

I have full version AIDA64, but never ever use it for monitoring.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> You're correct, it's enabled if non-default settings are applied (including optimized defaults) and not only when overclocking. At code 8 CPU is not operational and clocks are not running to most things so even if a small voltage is applied it should not be increasing the temperature. It's not equivalent to set low voltage while idling at desktop.


An idle desktop using the "Energy Saver" profile will put the CPU mostly in C7 state, which is the equivalent to the CPU mostly "not being operational and clocks not running to most things". Still the CPU temperature increases steadily up to the code 8 crash point when the AIO pump is disabled. I expect temps to increase further afterwards, but I will specifically check now if they decrease at all, which is easily done.
Quote:


> Are you guys using AIDA64? Turns out they didn't implement a workaround present in HWInfo64 which may cause the SIO to freak out on C6H, latest beta has this fixed: https://www.aida64.com/downloads/latesta64eebeta


My evaluation license of AIDA64 ran out before I did the last Clear CMOS and update to 1403, so this should not be the source of the problem. It's also worth mentioning again that Temp_4 to Temp_6 are not affected. On a side note: T_sensor keeps showing as NA in the monitoring section of the BIOS setup.

I also got my CPU fan (AIO pump) stuck at maximum with 1401, but at that point AIDA was still working. I just got a new evaluation license, because I found very odd memory latency results that I am checking with them, but I did not activate that yet.

I was checking Sisoft Sandra lately and regularly used Intel's Memory Latency Checker. Sandra maybe is the culprit here?


----------



## lordzed83

@elmor @gupsterg
Just had first Cold boot problem on new bios. Cold in uk was 19c in the room Well thats that for the FIX


----------



## MrXL

*@elmor*

Thank you. Could you also please shed some light on the different EC versions ? And whether this matters / will be brought to the same version for all users with an upcoming bios update?

See post of The Stilt: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/21200_100#post_26188836


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> My XMP SPD isn't quite as detailed as yours, but I do have it running fine at 437. I really question the tRC of 54 on my SPD though, I might try it later but I have a strong feeling it won't like it
> 
> 
> 
> Timings right now:
> 
> 
> 
> Triggering a lot of errors though so I'll have to loosen some things I guess. Might have to go 560 after all.


For the record I'm back on 3066MHz and my tighter timings, while the settings allowed me to boot into 3200MHz and get into Windows it's still very unstable even if I loosen the settings quite a bit, particularly tRFC which seems to be one of the biggest determining factors in training being successful. Also 60 Ohm ProcODT didn't work, only 68 & 80.

I'll have to tinker with it more over the weekend when I have time, the instability could be due to me using 1T with GD enabled as opposed to 2T & GD disabled. I would basically have errors being spit out as soon as I started up Memtest.


----------



## baskura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Fan control is broken in 1403, at least for me. CPU fan will randomly, usually at low power go to max speed. Case Fan#1 just turned off and is stopped now. Yesterday I am pretty sure the AIO pump turned off or was running at a very low frequency causing my CPU temperature to rapidly increase about 1c per sec.


I have bug reported this, having the same issue.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> @elmor @gupsterg
> Just had first Cold boot problem on new bios. Cold in uk was 19c in the room Well thats that for the FIX


There are 2-3 types of cold boot being discussed at times in thread.

i) PSU active, PC go Q-Code: F9 at startup from shutdown power on.

ii) PSU inactive, then activated, PC go Q-Code: F9 at startup from shutdown power on.

iii) Low temps making CPU go Q-Code: F9 at post.

Use Fail_CNT set to 3 , IIRC in AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > DDR4 Common Options , should help if profile is not wildly incorrectly setup, which I don't think yours is.


----------



## Timur Born

Curious observation: I copied Baskura's BIOS settings 1:1 and did a Prime95 small FFT run for temperature comparison. Temps were roughly behaving as expected in our comparison. But his maximum package power and CPU + SoC power draw was 5 and 8 watts less than mine, both using a 1800X CPU. More leakage on mine?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> *The Stilt's asserted earlier: "By default Rtt_Nom & Rtt_Wr should be disabled, while Rtt_Park should be set to 48Ohms (RZQ/5)"*
> 
> *After this apparently didn't work for someone, The Stilt commented, in part: "The trouble is that depending on the beta builds you've installed to your board, the EC version can vary (0310, 0312, 0316, 9854) within the same bios build."*
> 
> This variant EC situation falls somewhere between disconcerting and intolerable. Some here are trying to find common ground in tuning various DRAM variants so they are widely useful, and we find out today -- almost 4 months since this thread started -- that our firmware may differ depending on our history of installing BIOSes. How can *Ramad*'s suggestion of making his successful RTT values the default if they only work for one or some of the EC variants? How many have given up in frustration because they expected that a member's working solution for the same memory would work for them?
> 
> Yo *gupsterg*, I think you need to add another column to your memory table, and survey your contributors to determine their EC designation.


It is a good approach to find out if it´s EC or BIOS related. I have tested BIOS versions 1401, 9943 and 9945 to find out.

I have tested with the same settings for all of them:

*BIOS: 1401, 9945 and 9943*
*EC: 312 This is important, because if the problem is EC related then they all should behave in the same way when all of them share the same EC version.*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*BIOS v. 1401*



*BIOS v. 9945*



*BIOS v. 9943*





*Settings: The same settings is being used for all 3 BIOS versions.*

*CLDO_VDDP = 908mV*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[





*Pstates @3.9GHz*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











*Extreme Tuner Settings*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











*Timings and Rtt values:

Timings: 16-18-18-18-36-64-6-9-36

tRFC timings: 416-256-176

tCKE: 7 (That is because this timings defaults to 0 on BIOS version 9945 and 9943)

ProcODT: 60 ohm

CMD2T: 1T

Rtt values: RttPark = RZQ/1 and RttWr = RZQ/3

Other timings and parameters: AUTO*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













*Boot result @3200:*

*1401: Success*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*9943: Fail*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*9945: Success*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Conclusion:*

Given that, all 3 BIOS version share the same EC (version 312), then it´s hard for me to believe that the issue is EC related, when only 2 of them boots fine at the settings above.
BIOS version 9943 is tuned for single rank B-die Samsung IC´s, which makes it work better for RAM with lower ProcODT requirement, which is not the case for BIOS versions 9945, 1401 and 1403 (I did show 1403 boots just fine at the settings above in an earlier post).

*Is it EC related? I don´t think so, because my* results shows me* that this is not the case.*

***): In case someone jumps on my back, which is almost always the case. *These are the result I got using the hardware I have.*


----------



## gupsterg

I have added rep to show I value your contribution







.

Your EC version will not change as updating is blocked since UEFI 0902. So I would deduce you have that EC FW from factory.

So :-

i) have you ever used UEFI 0003? this is only UEFI after 0902 to have EC update not blocked, I have not used it as it has some requirements for use, link.

ii) when did you get your mobo?


----------



## The Stilt

I brought up the EC situation, since there has been EC FW versions which set BCLK to 90MHz during the training. Since MEMCLK holes are significantly more common on DR modules, the lower BCLK could have resulting in MEMCLK which falls in the hole region. One of my CPUs has a MEMCLK hole at 3212.8 - 3347.2MHz region with the default CLDO_VDDP. There are also several cases where the MEMCLK hole is located at or slightly below 3200MHz, even on SR modules.

I got a confirmation that there is only a single EC version which adjusts the BCLK during the training (9854). So unless you're running this version, your issues are not caused by the EC firmware itself even in theory. However, they can still be caused by the MEMCLK hole itself, obviously.


----------



## widonwaker

Guys, there is a thing you discuss little here: EC version. Which one should we use? Which is better and why? Where do I find them? And how do I change them?


----------



## gupsterg

@The Stilt

9854 must have been a test iteration of 0003 which got released to us.

I have all UEFI which got removed from Asus site and ones posted here.



Question I think what everyone is wondering is difference of 0312 vs 0310.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embedded_controller


Excellent, thank you!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> I can't recall such a comedy of errors as these BIOS updates -- especially now that this "EC" (which I don't even understand properly what it does) is not being updated consistently.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embedded_controller
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Excellent, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You have it also referred to as Super IO Chip, SIO, ITE8665E, image in this review.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I have added rep to show I value your contribution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Your EC version will not change as updating is blocked since UEFI 0902. So I would deduce you have that EC FW from factory.
> 
> So :-
> 
> i) have you ever used UEFI 0003? this is only UEFI after 0902 to have EC update not blocked, I have not used it as it has some requirements for use, link.
> 
> ii) when did you get your mobo?


When the boot issued continued by the time 9945 and 9943 were released, I did try 0003 and it did not help, so I asked elmore for the 0003 fix and he kindly sent me 0096. I still have both. I remember seeing EC number 99xx while using 0003+9945, and I would have noticed a difference in my motherboard/CPU/RAM if that EC did help.

I got the motherboard at the 10th of May and did flash the BIOS to 1002 which was the latest BIOS, and I think it´s one of the earliest motherboard revisions.









At a side note, I didn´t quite understand +rep and rep that are often mentioned in the thread, what is that? I did not ask about it or give it a thought because it´s not my intention to keep posting at this forum/thread, reading maybe but not posting.

@ The Stilt
I too wish it was EC realted, then we would know and move on. The amount of time I used testing and retrying could have been used on other things.


----------



## hsn

i see on official asus x370 prime,,,
there is new bios with Agesa 1.0.0.6a

CVI Hero have to update the official bios


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> When the boot issued continued by the time 9945 and 9943 were released, I did try 0003 and it did not help, so I asked elmore for the 0003 fix and he kindly sent me 0096. I still have both. I remember seeing EC number 99xx while using 0003+9945, and I would have noticed a difference in my motherboard/CPU/RAM if that EC did help.
> 
> I got the motherboard at the 10th of May and did flash the BIOS to 1002 which was the latest BIOS, and I think it´s one of the earliest motherboard revisions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At a side note, I didn´t quite understand +rep and rep that are often mentioned in the thread, what is that? I did not ask about it or give it a thought because it´s not my intention to keep posting at this forum/thread, reading maybe but not posting.


You will see at the end of a post by another member REP button, when you find their post helpful you can click it to add REP.



On your profile page you yourself will see a Rep hyperlink/field on left, you can click to see which post gained you rep and what a member may have added as a comment with the REP.

Yours is a newer board then, PCB revision still gonna be v1.03, printed by PCI-E slot. But likely it had newer UEFI/EC FW then others that bought at launch, like me. But also UEFI 0096 may have contained the EC FW Update as that UEFI would have to update EC FW to remove the changes to it from 0003.

I know what I had EC FW wise as have screenie from within 4 days of getting board and did not use any other UEFIs after flashing 0902 at the time. I have used all UEFI except 0003 and 9945, I have kept screenies of all for the Main page and CPU page where microcode is shown. My EC FW is still 0310.

Do you have a screenie showing EC FW near/at purchase?

Would you mind PM'ing UEFI 0096 and any instructions Elmor gave, I may try flash to see if gain anything from EC FW 0312 and see if it makes any changes to OC ability/performance/stability, etc.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> An idle desktop using the "Energy Saver" profile will put the CPU mostly in C7 state, which is the equivalent to the CPU mostly "not being operational and clocks not running to most things". Still the CPU temperature increases steadily up to the code 8 crash point when the AIO pump is disabled. I expect temps to increase further afterwards, but I will specifically check now if they decrease at all, which is easily done.
> My evaluation license of AIDA64 ran out before I did the last Clear CMOS and update to 1403, so this should not be the source of the problem. It's also worth mentioning again that Temp_4 to Temp_6 are not affected. On a side note: T_sensor keeps showing as NA in the monitoring section of the BIOS setup.
> 
> I also got my CPU fan (AIO pump) stuck at maximum with 1401, but at that point AIDA was still working. I just got a new evaluation license, because I found very odd memory latency results that I am checking with them, but I did not activate that yet.
> 
> I was checking Sisoft Sandra lately and regularly used Intel's Memory Latency Checker. Sandra maybe is the culprit here?


Those are not the same scenarios for CPU internal clocks. Without the workaround it seems the SIO can be quite severely corrupted, which sticks even after full power off/on cycles. Any software reading monitoring info from the SIO can be causing this problem (except HWInfo64 and latest AIDA64 beta). What helped me a few times was actually pulling the battery and fully resetting the SIO state (it still retains some data otherwise).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> @elmor @gupsterg
> Just had first Cold boot problem on new bios. Cold in uk was 19c in the room Well thats that for the FIX


That's a different kind of cold boot (cold as in temperature, not fully powered off state).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrXL*
> 
> *@elmor*
> 
> Thank you. Could you also please shed some light on the different EC versions ? And whether this matters / will be brought to the same version for all users with an upcoming bios update?
> 
> See post of The Stilt: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/21200_100#post_26188836


See the reply by The Stilt above


----------



## MrXL

My board came factory installed with the 'post-brick' 0902 bios and EC FW 0312.

Still on EC FW 0312 (together with 9943 bios)


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Those are not the same scenarios for CPU internal clocks. Without the workaround it seems the SIO can be quite severely corrupted, which sticks even after full power off/on cycles.


Usually I do a Clear CMOS to fix it, worked every time I tried.
Quote:


> Any software reading monitoring info from the SIO can be causing this problem (except HWInfo64 and latest AIDA64 beta). What helped me a few times was actually pulling the battery and fully resetting the SIO state (it still retains some data otherwise).


I think that PCMark 10 (or maybe 3DMark) might be the offender. It monitors temps while doing its benchmark.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrXL*
> 
> My board came factory installed with the 'post-brick' 0902 bios and EC FW 0312.
> 
> Still on EC FW 0312 (together with 9943 bios)


My board I'm guessing was older UEFI/EC FW, as I did 0902 flashback prior to power on and to date I have EC FW 0310. Which is understandable as Asus had to block EC FW updates due to the bricking scenario, etc.

I just wonder what difference there is between EC FW 0310 and 0312.


----------



## Mandarb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quike*
> 
> Was talking about editing min and max processor state. Which i cant find


Ah, ok:

Control panel > power options > click on "change plan settings" to the right of the Ryzen plan > Advanced power settings

Then find Processor Power Management, click on the plus left of it to expand and edit Minimum Prozessor state and change it to something lower than 90%. Change, save, and see how far it downclocks.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> There are 2-3 types of cold boot being discussed at times in thread.
> 
> i) PSU active, PC go Q-Code: F9 at startup from shutdown power on.
> 
> ii) PSU inactive, then activated, PC go Q-Code: F9 at startup from shutdown power on.
> 
> iii) Low temps making CPU go Q-Code: F9 at post.
> 
> Use Fail_CNT set to 3 , IIRC in AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > DDR4 Common Options , should help if profile is not wildly incorrectly setup, which I don't think yours is.


Im on fail count 9 cause first thing i do when wake up and not stress testing overnight is put pc on.

Psu active ect. It would not train my ddr at 3272 setting. Booter up loaded prifile good to go.

Guess i be going back to fail count 1 and just load profile when it boots up like on 1201 i did haha

Same profile that passed 9 hour memtest 6 hour prime gaming rendering even IBT just would not post lol.

Changed cld from auto to 960mv maybe that helps tomorrow lol

Long story short cold boot not fixed by bios but summer buhhahha.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xploder270*
> 
> A friend of mine just bought a X370 Strix-F, which I guess is almost identical to the Crosshair.
> 
> Two problems: CPU Temp (TDie) reports as -9°C to like 9°C and BIOS Temp (TCtl) is always about 20°C. That can't be right of course.
> He's using a 1600X and the usual Vengeance DDR4-3000 kit, which doesn't run at 2933 unfortunately (I guess the 0402 bios of the Strix-F doesn't have AGESA1.0.0.6 yet).
> He's tried 16-18-18-36 @ 1.35v and Prime bluescreens the machine in a few minutes. 2666MHz seems to work - it's Single Rank.
> 
> Is there any way to fix the issue of wrong temperature readout at least? Thanks in advance!


I have: Corsair LPX Vengeance DDR4-3000 (2x16 Gb Hynix) dual rank and it runs stable at 3000 and boot at 3200 (but unstable). ProcODT_Sm=auto or 80 may help you.

You can see my setup in signature.
---


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> If you managed to get 3466 then you undoubtedly got 3200 without the tweak as well, presumably the tweak works best for the kits that were not able to go above 2933/3066 previously, it could even work for those still stuck at 2666 or lower, if they are out there? (Assume 2 DPC is still lagging behind a little?)


The default setting needs to cover as many configurations as possible. Tuning it to any one frequency or population just shoves others off the range. Besides, the vast majority of these boards sold are not overclocked at all.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> If you can boot with these settings then they are not harming your system, and you still can change them as you desire, but the majority who bought an X370 motherboard did pair it with 3200MT/s RAM which they have trouble booting at the rated speed. What will you choose as motherboard manufacturer?
> 
> 
> 
> I´m not going to argue for the sake of these settings any more, because, as I wrote to The Stilt: If you don´t have a problem running your RAM at the rated speed, then this is not for you.


Yes, you can still change the settings as desired for your specific kit. That's the point. You'd need to know how many different ram configurations boot with your favorite settings vs the Default setting. And the majority of these boards are not overclocked.
Which MB manufacturer did _you_ choose (lol - "what's in your wallet")?


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> @noko59
> Fan control is broken in 1403, at least for me. CPU fan will randomly, usually at low power go to max speed. Case Fan#1 just turned off and is stopped now. Yesterday I am pretty sure the AIO pump turned off or was running at a very low frequency causing my CPU temperature to rapidly increase about 1c per sec.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baskura*
> 
> I have bug reported this, having the same issue.


I haven´t that problem by now with 1403, I hope my new AIO works well, and fans too this afternoon.


----------



## Quike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> Ah, ok:
> 
> Control panel > power options > click on "change plan settings" to the right of the Ryzen plan > Advanced power settings
> 
> Then find Processor Power Management, click on the plus left of it to expand and edit Minimum Prozessor state and change it to something lower than 90%. Change, save, and see how far it downclocks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> Ah, ok:
> Just that i cant find
> 
> Control panel > power options > click on "change plan settings" to the right of the Ryzen plan > Advanced power settings
> 
> Then find Processor Power Management, click on the plus left of it to expand and edit Minimum Prozessor state and change it to something lower than 90%. Change, save, and see how far it downclocks.


Its just that min nor max processor state is showing for me. Ive had it on my previous w10 but after a fresh install it magically dissapapered.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> {snip}


Clrcmos, enter bios AI Tuner > Manual and set an Offset vcore, F10 and re-enter bios. Change vcore from Offset mode to Manual Mode... 1.7V. Same happens whether I use a neg offset for 39x or a positive Offset for 40x


----------



## hsn

still confuse the diffrent with EC ,,,,


----------



## quakeguy

Does anyone experience cold boot issues with ram?

I have the G.SKILL Flare X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 3200 Model F4-3200C14D-16GFX.

The issue:

If I turn off the PSU and truly coldboot, the computer will immediately go boot for a few seconds, shut off, try again once or twice, then shut off - then turn back on. I then go into BIOS and see the Memory settings have been reverted to stock (2400mhz and CL16 timings).

Am I not giving it enough voltage?

Specs:

* 1700X @ 3.4 ghz as per manual clock in BIOS
* BCLK is auto or 100 I believe
* DDR4 3200 MHz @ CL-14-14-14-14-34
* CPU V: manually set at 1.30
* SoC: manually set at 1.10
* Core Performance boost: OFF
* Noctua DH-15 AM4 Air cooler
* Idle: 21C
* Load: 41C

CPU-Z settings: https://valid.x86.fr/j8nl6w


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeguy*
> 
> Does anyone experience cold boot issues with ram?
> 
> I have the G.SKILL Flare X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 3200 Model F4-3200C14D-16GFX.
> 
> The issue:
> 
> If I turn off the PSU and truly coldboot, the computer will immediately go boot for a few seconds, shut off, try again once or twice, then shut off - then turn back on. I then go into BIOS and see the Memory settings have been reverted to stock (2400mhz and CL16 timings).
> 
> Am I not giving it enough voltage?
> 
> Specs:
> 
> * 1700X @ 3.4 ghz as per manual clock in BIOS
> * BCLK is auto or 100 I believe
> * DDR4 3200 MHz @ CL-14-14-14-14-34
> * CPU V: manually set at 1.30
> * SoC: manually set at 1.10
> * Core Performance boost: OFF
> * Noctua DH-15 AM4 Air cooler
> * Idle: 21C
> * Load: 41C
> 
> CPU-Z settings: https://valid.x86.fr/j8nl6w


Everyone that has a Ryzen, it isn't even specific to this board, I have cold boot issues on my Taichi as well. For now at least it is just part of the platform.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> *The Stilt's asserted earlier: "By default Rtt_Nom & Rtt_Wr should be disabled, while Rtt_Park should be set to 48Ohms (RZQ/5)"*
> 
> *After this apparently didn't work for someone, The Stilt commented, in part: "The trouble is that depending on the beta builds you've installed to your board, the EC version can vary (0310, 0312, 0316, 9854) within the same bios build."*
> 
> This variant EC situation falls somewhere between disconcerting and intolerable. Some here are trying to find common ground in tuning various DRAM variants so they are widely useful, and we find out today -- almost 4 months since this thread started -- that our firmware may differ depending on our history of installing BIOSes. How can *Ramad*'s suggestion of making his successful RTT values the default if they only work for one or some of the EC variants? How many have given up in frustration because they expected that a member's working solution for the same memory would work for them?
> 
> Yo *gupsterg*, I think you need to add another column to your memory table, and survey your contributors to determine their EC designation.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a good approach to find out if it´s EC or BIOS related. I have tested BIOS versions 1401, 9943 and 9945 to find out.
> 
> I have tested with the same settings for all of them:
> 
> *BIOS: 1401, 9945 and 9943*
> *EC: 312 This is important, because if the problem is EC related then they all should behave in the same way when all of them share the same EC version.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *BIOS v. 1401*
> 
> 
> 
> *BIOS v. 9945*
> 
> 
> 
> *BIOS v. 9943*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Settings: The same settings is being used for all 3 BIOS versions.*
> 
> *CLDO_VDDP = 908mV*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pstates @3.9GHz*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Extreme Tuner Settings*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Timings and Rtt values:
> 
> Timings: 16-18-18-18-36-64-6-9-36
> 
> tRFC timings: 416-256-176
> 
> tCKE: 7 (That is because this timings defaults to 0 on BIOS version 9945 and 9943)
> 
> ProcODT: 60 ohm
> 
> CMD2T: 1T
> 
> Rtt values: RttPark = RZQ/1 and RttWr = RZQ/3
> 
> Other timings and parameters: AUTO*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Boot result @3200:*
> 
> *1401: Success*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9943: Fail*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9945: Success*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Conclusion:*
> 
> Given that, all 3 BIOS version share the same EC (version 312), then it´s hard for me to believe that the issue is EC related, when only 2 of them boots fine at the settings above.
> BIOS version 9943 is tuned for single rank B-die Samsung IC´s, which makes it work better for RAM with lower ProcODT requirement, which is not the case for BIOS versions 9945, 1401 and 1403 (I did show 1403 boots just fine at the settings above in an earlier post).
> 
> *Is it EC related? I don´t think so, because my* results shows me* that this is not the case.*
> 
> ***): In case someone jumps on my back, which is almost always the case. *These are the result I got using the hardware I have.*
Click to expand...

I'd rather jump on the back of one of the elephants in this dungeon room named RTT-LOADING. *Ramad*, your results for your case show that under certain conditions, your Rtt loading works. You also earlier showed that *The Stilt*'s loading direction didn't work for you. I'm sure it works for him. My earlier *BoMbY* loadings work (but maybe not optimally). So we still don't know why there is a discrepancy. Is it a function of EC number, or BIOS number, or some other characteristic? I don't even know where these values are derived from. I went through the Samsung B-die spec that should apply to my DRAM and didn't find any particular direction on that point. Perhaps I missed it.

I guess what I'll have to do is try out the two new contenders and see what the effects are.


----------



## Bart

Quakeguy: I get the same behavior, even when I'm completely stock. Happens every time I boot. Annoying as hell, since I hate having my water pump spin up, then shut down after 2 seconds. I feel sorry for people with mechanical hard drives in these rigs. That sudden power down is not good for anything mechanical.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Those are not the same scenarios for CPU internal clocks.


Short answer: *Sense Skew just killed my AIO and spilled its guts (water) over my PC, desk and even wall!*

Long answer: I did a couple of tests measuring the results of my AIO pump (Asetek based Arctic Liquid Freezer 240) failing (aka I unplugged it). In all scenarios I used the "Power Saver" profile, which means that none of those usual +10°C (to +30°C) Tctl jumps happen while the desktop is idle. Furthermore I unloaded most of my tray-icon background programs (Dropbox, Teamviewer and the like). Ambient temperature was about 23.5°C in all tests and I unplugged the pump when Windows boot load settled down and the CPU reached its lowest temperature for several minutes. Left side panel was left open, right side panel (socket) closed.

Sense Skew disabled - Full OC - custom fan/pump profiles:

Using my full OC (CPU + RAM) setup it took 3 minutes from full idle (27°C socket temp) to thermal shutdown. Socket temp was short of 80°C when this happened, which is what I experienced before and fits what I report below. After one minutes of thermal shutdown I reconnected the pump, turned on the computer and read about 75°C CPU temp in BIOS monitoring before it jumps down to 45°C.

After leaving BIOS setup I was greeted with a C0 POST code crash, which I reported about earlier already. A cold boot (PSU off until lights go out) usually solves that problem.

Sense Skew MI offset 269 - Full OC - custom fan/pump profiles:

You will notice that I used a slightly lower MI offset than the default 272 here. That is because I wanted the offset to be as close as possible to where it would "nearly" allow thermal shutdown, which I determined as being 268ish before. Temps kept increasing until my *socket temp reached 93°C* (!), all the while Tctl was still in its lower 80s due to Sense Skew. At this point I chickened out and changed the power profile to "AMD Ryzen Balanced" to kind of enforce a code 8 crash. This promptly happened.

A few seconds after the code 8 crash I noticed another kind of shutdown click and saw my fans slow down, but not turn off. There was a burnish plastic smell and the AIO tubes were quite hot close to the pump. I thought to have killed something, so I turned off the PSU.

I reconnected the pump and tried to start the computer, but it would immediately shut down in two attempts without spinning up the fans/pump. I tried again after half a minute, but it would still shut down. Waited a bit longer and then it would finally spin up the fans and pump and do a start/shutdown process three times. From there I could boot smoothly and the smell would go away.

Sense Skew disabled - Clear CMOS defaults:

It took 20 minutes from full idle to thermal shutdown. Hard-throttling to x5.5 multiplier from Tctl 95°C onwards could not prevent this. Socket temperature read 79°C short before the shutdown happened and Tctl read 114.3°C, which fits my earlier speculation that 115°C is the thermal shutdown point.

Sense Skew MI offset 272 - Clear CMOS defaults: This is the test that killed my setup!

After 9 minutes socket temperature already increased over Tctl values. At this point I decided to leave the room, got delayed and came back when the code 8 crash had already happened. I did not notice that one of the tubes had "exploded" off the pump yet, so instead I removed the right side panel to take a temperature reading of the CPU backplate (around 40°C). Only then I noticed water inside the chassis and the tube hanging down. All the time the computer was still powered on showing the code 8, while water was dripping down its parts!

Luckily the radiator of my AIO is in the lower front position, which means that the pump is located above the radiator, thus a good part of the water stayed inside the radiator and the tube was held kind of upwards due to its own stiffness.

Luckily the left side-panel was open so that a good part of the water spray went over the table and even the wall half a meter *behind* the computer. I suspect that the latter shot through the rear exhaust fan when the tube plopped off. Those tubes only seem to be "plugged into" the pump header and then held in there via simple pressure of two sealing gaskets (Asetek pump). I still saw water on top of the PSU, a Creative X-Fi and the GTX 780 (which was mostly protected by the X-Fi above it).

Luckily I left the room when this happened, else (hot?) water would have sprayed all over me sitting beside the open chassic (which currently is placed on my working table, right beside the screen).

I think this whole experiment should be a strong evidence that Asus better had a good "quality" look at the whole Sense Skew functionality and either turn it off by default or lower the default values to where they don't prohibit thermal shutdowns from happening in time.


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quike*
> 
> Its just that min nor max processor state is showing for me. Ive had it on my previous w10 but after a fresh install it magically dissapapered.


Those settings will not be there if you change the cpu multiplier or core voltage in BIOS. If you want to change core voltage in the bios use offset.


----------



## LuckyImperial

@gupsterg

Below are my IBT AVX results when set to a default "Very High" test. My BIOS settings are very simple, DCOP Standard with LLC2, manual 1.3685v CPU voltage, and 39x multi.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Those are not the same scenarios for CPU internal clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> Short answer: *Sense Skew just killed my AIO and spilled its guts (water) over my PC, desk and even wall!*
> 
> Long answer: I did a couple of tests measuring the results of my AIO pump (Asetek based Arctic Liquid Freezer 240) failing (aka I unplugged it). In all scenarios I used the "Power Saver" profile, which means that none of those usual +10°C (to +30°C) Tctl jumps happen while the desktop is idle. Furthermore I unloaded most of my tray-icon background programs (Dropbox, Teamviewer and the like). Ambient temperature was about 23.5°C in all tests and I unplugged the pump when Windows boot load settled down and the CPU reached its lowest temperature for several minutes. Left side panel was left open, right side panel (socket) closed.
> 
> Sense Skew disabled - Full OC - custom fan/pump profiles:
> 
> Using my full OC (CPU + RAM) setup it took 3 minutes from full idle (27°C socket temp) to thermal shutdown. Socket temp was short of 80°C when this happened, which is what I experienced before and fits what I report below. After one minutes of thermal shutdown I reconnected the pump, turned on the computer and read about 75°C CPU temp in BIOS monitoring before it jumps down to 45°C.
> 
> After leaving BIOS setup I was greeted with a C0 POST code crash, which I reported about earlier already. A cold boot (PSU off until lights go out) usually solves that problem.
> 
> Sense Skew MI offset 269 - Full OC - custom fan/pump profiles:
> 
> You will notice that I used a slightly lower MI offset than the default 272 here. That is because I wanted the offset to be as close as possible to where it would "nearly" allow thermal shutdown, which I determined as being 268ish before. Temps kept increasing until my *socket temp reached 93°C* (!), all the while Tctl was still in its lower 80s due to Sense Skew. At this point I chickened out and changed the power profile to "AMD Ryzen Balanced" to kind of enforce a code 8 crash. This promptly happened.
> 
> A few seconds after the code 8 crash I noticed another kind of shutdown click and saw my fans slow down, but not turn off. There was a burnish plastic smell and the AIO tubes were quite hot close to the pump. I thought to have killed something, so I turned off the PSU.
> 
> I reconnected the pump and tried to start the computer, but it would immediately shut down in two attempts without spinning up the fans/pump. I tried again after half a minute, but it would still shut down. Waited a bit longer and then it would finally spin up the fans and pump and do a start/shutdown process three times. From there I could boot smoothly and the smell would go away.
> 
> Sense Skew disabled - Clear CMOS defaults:
> 
> It took 20 minutes from full idle to thermal shutdown. Hard-throttling to x5.5 multiplier from Tctl 95°C onwards could not prevent this. Socket temperature read 79°C short before the shutdown happened and Tctl read 114.3°C, which fits my earlier speculation that 115°C is the thermal shutdown point.
> 
> Sense Skew MI offset 272 - Clear CMOS defaults: This is the test that killed my setup!
> 
> After 9 minutes socket temperature already increased over Tctl values. At this point I decided to leave the room, got delayed and came back when the code 8 crash had already happened. I did not notice that one of the tubes had "exploded" off the pump yet, so instead I removed the right side panel to take a temperature reading of the CPU backplate (around 40°C). Only then I noticed water inside the chassis and the tube hanging down. All the time the computer was still powered on showing the code 8, while water was dripping down its parts!
> 
> Luckily the radiator of my AIO is in the lower front position, which means that the pump is located above the radiator, thus a good part of the water stayed inside the radiator and the tube was held kind of upwards due to its own stiffness.
> 
> Luckily the left side-panel was open so that a good part of the water spray went over the table and even the wall half a meter *behind* the computer. I suspect that the latter shot through the rear exhaust fan when the tube plopped off. Those tubes only seem to be "plugged into" the pump header and then held in there via simple pressure of two sealing gaskets (Asetek pump). I still saw water on top of the PSU, a Creative X-Fi and the GTX 780 (which was mostly protected by the X-Fi above it).
> 
> Luckily I left the room when this happened, else (hot?) water would have sprayed all over me sitting beside the open chassic (which currently is placed on my working table, right beside the screen).
> 
> I think this whole experiment should be a strong evidence that Asus better had a good "quality" look at the whole Sense Skew functionality and either turn it off by default or lower the default values to where they don't prohibit thermal shutdowns from happening in time.
Click to expand...

Thank you for this test. Sorry for the result. Be sure to rinse all electronics in distilled water and let fully dry before trying to see if they still work. You want to remove any conductive salts that might have been in the coolant.


----------



## Mandarb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> Those settings will not be there if you change the cpu multiplier or core voltage in BIOS. If you want to change core voltage in the bios use offset.


Ah, that makes sense. If it can't regulate there's no use for it.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> You're correct, it's enabled if non-default settings are applied (including optimized defaults) and not only when overclocking. At code 8 CPU is not operational and clocks are not running to most things so even if a small voltage is applied it should not be increasing the temperature. It's not equivalent to set low voltage while idling at desktop.
> It's possible to fix by software, I'll let you know when I have something.
> Do you have the exact revision? Best if you take a picture of the sticker on your dimms.
> 
> You don't have to retest, but I need more detailed info on exactly what to set so I can replicate it. Might be the old issue that's back in some form.
> Nice, thanks Roger.
> 
> Are you guys using AIDA64? Turns out they didn't implement a workaround present in HWInfo64 which may cause the SIO to freak out on C6H, latest beta has this fixed: https://www.aida64.com/downloads/latesta64eebeta


That was it with the Fan control, had Aida64 off for the last 8 hours and no issues with the fans. I have the most recent beta but loaded it last night, not sure the issue happened before or after I updated. When I get a chance I will retest with newest beta.


----------



## gupsterg

@Timur Born

OMG. Mega rep for all you have been testing. IMO I wouldn't have the bottle to be pushing the kinda testing you did with your 1800X.

@LuckyImperial

Dunno chap, I think I'd have clock downwards to match GFlops in your result







. What about other benches?

Side for EC FW wonderers a member has also 0311.


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> Ah, that makes sense. If it can't regulate there's no use for it.


If you want to OC and have the CPU to downclock you have to use Pstates. There is a small explenation on first page


----------



## datspike

@elmor, how can I report a bug about ROG Strix B350-F?
It has 2 bugs right now on the 0805 latest stable bios.
1) I can't disable Core Performance Boost under AMD CBS settings. It just enables itself on each boot.
2) The mobo has some weird issue with it's voltage control in offset mode (by the way it's sad that it does'not have manual voltage regulation).
My 1600X is 100% stable at full prime95/intelburntest load at 3.8Ghz 1.2v. The base for voltage offsets is 1.375 (as motherboard says "by CPU"), so I'm applying a negative 0.15v offset for example.
In that configuration the motherboard will not POST no matter what I do.

So my conclusion about this bug:
In the last beta bios 0803 if the Core Performance Boost under AMD CBS was disabled the CPU on the stock frequency was getting 1.2v from the VRM's. Maybe the motherboard calculates this "by CPU" voltage base for offsets with some kind of error? 1.375v is quite high for stock offset, so..
I think that mobo does not POST and even does not signal with speaker because of at the beginning of POST CPU asks for 1.2v. The motherboard applies 1.2v but also applies the user offset, which is set from the 1.375v base. In my case: 1.2v request from CPU -> 1.2 - 0.15 = 1.05v is what motherboard applies.

This conclusion can be kinda approved by the fact that I can POST 3.8Ghz on 1.375v (offset is set to lowest aka 0.0625v).
So in that case at the beginning at the POST procedure CPU requests 1.2v, motherboard does it with 0.0625v offset which is ok, but then motherboard changes the base voltage to 1.375, what can be seen in the bios or various monitoring tools.

The bug seems complicated and seems like it only affects X series CPU's.
I've also posted about this bug on reddit, there's more people which are experiencing this behavior of the motherboard.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Thank you for this test. Sorry for the result. Be sure to rinse all electronics in distilled water and let fully dry before trying to see if they still work. You want to remove any conductive salts that might have been in the coolant.


I would expect the "coolant" to be just that, distilled water?! Arctic is not answering the phone right now, so I wrote them an e-mail asking for details.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Short answer: *Sense Skew just killed my AIO and spilled its guts (water) over my PC, desk and even wall!*
> 
> Long answer: I did a couple of tests measuring the results of my AIO pump (Asetek based Arctic Liquid Freezer 240) failing (aka I unplugged it). In all scenarios I used the "Power Saver" profile, which means that none of those usual +10°C (to +30°C) Tctl jumps happen while the desktop is idle. Furthermore I unloaded most of my tray-icon background programs (Dropbox, Teamviewer and the like). Ambient temperature was about 23.5°C in all tests and I unplugged the pump when Windows boot load settled down and the CPU reached its lowest temperature for several minutes. Left side panel was left open, right side panel (socket) closed.
> 
> Sense Skew disabled - Full OC - custom fan/pump profiles:
> 
> Using my full OC (CPU + RAM) setup it took 3 minutes from full idle (27°C socket temp) to thermal shutdown. Socket temp was short of 80°C when this happened, which is what I experienced before and fits what I report below. After one minutes of thermal shutdown I reconnected the pump, turned on the computer and read about 75°C CPU temp in BIOS monitoring before it jumps down to 45°C.
> 
> After leaving BIOS setup I was greeted with a C0 POST code crash, which I reported about earlier already. A cold boot (PSU off until lights go out) usually solves that problem.
> 
> Sense Skew MI offset 269 - Full OC - custom fan/pump profiles:
> 
> You will notice that I used a slightly lower MI offset than the default 272 here. That is because I wanted the offset to be as close as possible to where it would "nearly" allow thermal shutdown, which I determined as being 268ish before. Temps kept increasing until my *socket temp reached 93°C* (!), all the while Tctl was still in its lower 80s due to Sense Skew. At this point I chickened out and changed the power profile to "AMD Ryzen Balanced" to kind of enforce a code 8 crash. This promptly happened.
> 
> A few seconds after the code 8 crash I noticed another kind of shutdown click and saw my fans slow down, but not turn off. There was a burnish plastic smell and the AIO tubes were quite hot close to the pump. I thought to have killed something, so I turned off the PSU.
> 
> I reconnected the pump and tried to start the computer, but it would immediately shut down in two attempts without spinning up the fans/pump. I tried again after half a minute, but it would still shut down. Waited a bit longer and then it would finally spin up the fans and pump and do a start/shutdown process three times. From there I could boot smoothly and the smell would go away.
> 
> Sense Skew disabled - Clear CMOS defaults:
> 
> It took 20 minutes from full idle to thermal shutdown. Hard-throttling to x5.5 multiplier from Tctl 95°C onwards could not prevent this. Socket temperature read 79°C short before the shutdown happened and Tctl read 114.3°C, which fits my earlier speculation that 115°C is the thermal shutdown point.
> 
> Sense Skew MI offset 272 - Clear CMOS defaults: This is the test that killed my setup!
> 
> After 9 minutes socket temperature already increased over Tctl values. At this point I decided to leave the room, got delayed and came back when the code 8 crash had already happened. I did not notice that one of the tubes had "exploded" off the pump yet, so instead I removed the right side panel to take a temperature reading of the CPU backplate (around 40°C). Only then I noticed water inside the chassis and the tube hanging down. All the time the computer was still powered on showing the code 8, while water was dripping down its parts!
> 
> Luckily the radiator of my AIO is in the lower front position, which means that the pump is located above the radiator, thus a good part of the water stayed inside the radiator and the tube was held kind of upwards due to its own stiffness.
> 
> Luckily the left side-panel was open so that a good part of the water spray went over the table and even the wall half a meter *behind* the computer. I suspect that the latter shot through the rear exhaust fan when the tube plopped off. Those tubes only seem to be "plugged into" the pump header and then held in there via simple pressure of two sealing gaskets (Asetek pump). I still saw water on top of the PSU, a Creative X-Fi and the GTX 780 (which was mostly protected by the X-Fi above it).
> 
> Luckily I left the room when this happened, else (hot?) water would have sprayed all over me sitting beside the open chassic (which currently is placed on my working table, right beside the screen).
> 
> I think this whole experiment should be a strong evidence that Asus better had a good "quality" look at the whole Sense Skew functionality and either turn it off by default or lower the default values to where they don't prohibit thermal shutdowns from happening in time.










First time I read an AIO blowing up or tube exploding. A lot of us use AIO meaning this could also happen to us maybe. Love your science experiments. +1

As for Aida64 I like using the remote monitoring capability, a.k.a using my phone while not in the room monitoring parameters what I want. Works great.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @LuckyImperial
> 
> Dunno chap, I think I'd have clock downwards to match GFlops in your result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What about other benches?


I see about 1720 in CB15. That's unfortunately my only benchmark.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I would expect the "coolant" to be just that, distilled water?! Arctic is not answering the phone right now, so I wrote them an e-mail asking for details.


Turns out that whatever additive is in there seems to keep the drops on the wall from drying up. Well, this was my first liquid cooler (even more so AIO), so I was curious about how it would behave anyway.

And this also is exactly why I press the issue of dangerous Sense Skew defaults so much. I would not want to have that happen when I leave the computer idle while I left the house! Thermal shutdown exists for a reason and Asus should not prevent it from happening!


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> Ah, that makes sense. If it can't regulate there's no use for it.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to OC and have the CPU to downclock you have to use Pstates. There is a small explenation on first page
Click to expand...

Unless you use Linux Mint (and probably other Ubuntu relatives).











Magnify image to read core frequency tell-tales in upper tray when Valley (a one thread benchmark) is running.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time I read an AIO blowing up or tube exploding. A lot of us use AIO meaning this could also happen to us maybe. Love your science experiments. +1


To be fair it didn't really "explode", hence why I used the "". Instead the tube itself plopped off the pump, likely because some 90 to 100°C heat was building up in there, which increased pressure over what the simple gasket squeezing mechanism could withstand. No idea what temps the "coolant" is supposed to vaporize at, but if its mostly water based then guess what a socket temp of over 93°C can do to a closed (high pressure) system?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Thank you for this test. Sorry for the result. Be sure to rinse all electronics in distilled water and let fully dry before trying to see if they still work. You want to remove any conductive salts that might have been in the coolant.
> 
> 
> 
> I would expect the "coolant" to be just that, distilled water?! Arctic is not answering the phone right now, so I wrote them an e-mail asking for details.
Click to expand...

In most liquid cooling systems (at least for lasers and automobiles and aerospace equipment) some type of glycol is added to lower the freezing temperature. This might not be needed for PC cooling, but there is always a small risk.

Edit: I vaguely recall that it can also raise the boiling point, but I wouldn't bet on that without some checking.

A tube to a bucket with a pressure relief valve might be useful here.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> In most liquid cooling systems (at least for lasers and automobiles and aerospace equipment) some type of glycol is added to lower the freezing temperature. This might not be needed for PC cooling, but there is always a small risk.
> 
> Edit: I vaguely recall that it can also raise the boiling point, but I wouldn't bet on that without some checking.
> 
> A tube to a bucket with a pressure relief valve might be useful here.


From Asetek's site: "The liquid inside the system is safe, environmentally friendly, non-flamable and has anti-freeze, anti-corrosive and anti-bacterial properties. Eye or skin contact may cause temporary irritation-but will not result in permanent injury. Flushing with water is recommended to prevent any irritation. Recycling the liquid cooling system with your computer is recommended."

I feel the skin irritation on my left hand which I used to wipe away the coolant from the floor. (First I wisely bound the open tube upwards to the computer chassis to prevent further spillage. Then I stupidly lay the chassis on its side to empty out water that may be left inside the GPU cooler and thus spilled the tube/radiator inside out.)


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> In most liquid cooling systems (at least for lasers and automobiles and aerospace equipment) some type of glycol is added to lower the freezing temperature. This might not be needed for PC cooling, but there is always a small risk.
> 
> Edit: I vaguely recall that it can also raise the boiling point, but I wouldn't bet on that without some checking.
> 
> A tube to a bucket with a pressure relief valve might be useful here.
> 
> 
> 
> From Asetek's site: "The liquid inside the system is safe, environmentally friendly, non-flamable and has anti-freeze, anti-corrosive and anti-bacterial properties. Eye or skin contact may cause temporary irritation-but will not result in permanent injury. Flushing with water is recommended to prevent any irritation. Recycling the liquid cooling system with your computer is recommended."
> 
> I feel the skin irritation on my left hand which I used to wipe away the coolant from the floor. (First I wisely bound the open tube upwards to the computer chassis to prevent further spillage. Then I stupidly lay the chassis on its side to empty out water that may be left inside the GPU cooler and thus spilled the tube/radiator inside out.)
Click to expand...

Besides distilled water, reverse osmosis water would likely be good enough if available.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> I see about 1720 in CB15. That's unfortunately my only benchmark.


Seems a bit low for 3.9GHz to me, just gonna bench now at 3.9GHz, here is 3x 3.8/3333 fast without PB.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









With PB you add ~50points.


----------



## IRobertuSI

Hi, I got a quick question. Is it save to use the Asus Aura software with Gskill RGB RAM on the newer releases again. Or is there still a chance to brick the sticks?


----------



## Timur Born

I found the specs of an old AMD/Asetek cooler that lists: "distilled water/propylene glycol".

I can easily get distilled water out of my tumble dryer.







That being said, I first have to come up with what I want to do next to get my PC going again. I will likely use the opportunity to finally rebuild my old 4790K system into the second chassis as comparison and backup system.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> You will notice that I used a slightly lower MI offset than the default 272 here. That is because I wanted the offset to be as close as possible to where it would "nearly" allow thermal shutdown, which I determined as being 268ish before.


I should clarify this: MI offset 268 only allows thermal shutdown if CPU voltage is high enough and when there is CPU load that causes those infamous +10 to +30°C spikes on Tctl. At full idle and using the "Power Saver" profile Sense Skewed Tctl likely will not increase enough to allow for thermal shutdown before a code 8 crash happens, you would need lower MI offset values for that (or turn it off).


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Seems a bit low for 3.9GHz to me, just gonna bench now at 3.9GHz, here is 3x 3.8/3333 fast without PB.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With PB you add ~50points.


What is PB?

Also, I will add volts tonight to see if anything changes. I might have to just blend for a few hours to see what is going on. My trust in IBT AVX is waning.


----------



## T800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> From Asetek's site: "The liquid inside the system is safe, environmentally friendly, non-flamable and has anti-freeze, anti-corrosive and anti-bacterial properties. Eye or skin contact may cause temporary irritation-but will not result in permanent injury. Flushing with water is recommended to prevent any irritation. Recycling the liquid cooling system with your computer is recommended."
> 
> I feel the skin irritation on my left hand which I used to wipe away the coolant from the floor. (First I wisely bound the open tube upwards to the computer chassis to prevent further spillage. Then I stupidly lay the chassis on its side to empty out water that may be left inside the GPU cooler and thus spilled the tube/radiator inside out.)


Antifreeze is a toxic material so handle with care. Do not swallow it !!!

And feel sorry for you.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> What is PB?
> 
> Also, I will add volts tonight to see if anything changes. I might have to just blend for a few hours to see what is going on. My trust in IBT AVX is waning.


Extremer Tweaker Page > Performance Bias .

Some CPU do not like it, I had one of mine go Q-Code 8 at OS load, the other just doesn't care. Timur Born IIRC when had an issue with PB on higher OC, he increased SOC to resolve.



Spoiler: Info from Elmor in this thread



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Bug report for BIOS 0079.
> 
> Whenever I have my overclock loaded, if I enable the CB15 performance BIAS, I get code 8 crashes when it starts to load windows. I have reproduced this 3 times to confirm.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> The performance bias options rely on setting non-default AMD settings which are disabled by AMD due to instability issues affecting some CPUs. Unfortunately it seems you have such a chip. I believe you can confirm by disabling SMT when using this option to make it work.
Click to expand...





Here is 3x 3.9/3333 fast



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









With PB



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Short answer: *Sense Skew just killed my AIO and spilled its guts (water) over my PC, desk and even wall!*
> 
> Long answer: I did a couple of tests measuring the results of my AIO pump (Asetek based Arctic Liquid Freezer 240) failing (aka I unplugged it). In all scenarios I used the "Power Saver" profile, which means that none of those usual +10°C (to +30°C) Tctl jumps happen while the desktop is idle. Furthermore I unloaded most of my tray-icon background programs (Dropbox, Teamviewer and the like). Ambient temperature was about 23.5°C in all tests and I unplugged the pump when Windows boot load settled down and the CPU reached its lowest temperature for several minutes. Left side panel was left open, right side panel (socket) closed.
> 
> Sense Skew disabled - Full OC - custom fan/pump profiles:
> 
> Using my full OC (CPU + RAM) setup it took 3 minutes from full idle (27°C socket temp) to thermal shutdown. Socket temp was short of 80°C when this happened, which is what I experienced before and fits what I report below. After one minutes of thermal shutdown I reconnected the pump, turned on the computer and read about 75°C CPU temp in BIOS monitoring before it jumps down to 45°C.
> 
> After leaving BIOS setup I was greeted with a C0 POST code crash, which I reported about earlier already. A cold boot (PSU off until lights go out) usually solves that problem.
> 
> Sense Skew MI offset 269 - Full OC - custom fan/pump profiles:
> 
> You will notice that I used a slightly lower MI offset than the default 272 here. That is because I wanted the offset to be as close as possible to where it would "nearly" allow thermal shutdown, which I determined as being 268ish before. Temps kept increasing until my *socket temp reached 93°C* (!), all the while Tctl was still in its lower 80s due to Sense Skew. At this point I chickened out and changed the power profile to "AMD Ryzen Balanced" to kind of enforce a code 8 crash. This promptly happened.
> 
> A few seconds after the code 8 crash I noticed another kind of shutdown click and saw my fans slow down, but not turn off. There was a burnish plastic smell and the AIO tubes were quite hot close to the pump. I thought to have killed something, so I turned off the PSU.
> 
> I reconnected the pump and tried to start the computer, but it would immediately shut down in two attempts without spinning up the fans/pump. I tried again after half a minute, but it would still shut down. Waited a bit longer and then it would finally spin up the fans and pump and do a start/shutdown process three times. From there I could boot smoothly and the smell would go away.
> 
> Sense Skew disabled - Clear CMOS defaults:
> 
> It took 20 minutes from full idle to thermal shutdown. Hard-throttling to x5.5 multiplier from Tctl 95°C onwards could not prevent this. Socket temperature read 79°C short before the shutdown happened and Tctl read 114.3°C, which fits my earlier speculation that 115°C is the thermal shutdown point.
> 
> Sense Skew MI offset 272 - Clear CMOS defaults: This is the test that killed my setup!
> 
> After 9 minutes socket temperature already increased over Tctl values. At this point I decided to leave the room, got delayed and came back when the code 8 crash had already happened. I did not notice that one of the tubes had "exploded" off the pump yet, so instead I removed the right side panel to take a temperature reading of the CPU backplate (around 40°C). Only then I noticed water inside the chassis and the tube hanging down. All the time the computer was still powered on showing the code 8, while water was dripping down its parts!
> 
> Luckily the radiator of my AIO is in the lower front position, which means that the pump is located above the radiator, thus a good part of the water stayed inside the radiator and the tube was held kind of upwards due to its own stiffness.
> 
> Luckily the left side-panel was open so that a good part of the water spray went over the table and even the wall half a meter *behind* the computer. I suspect that the latter shot through the rear exhaust fan when the tube plopped off. Those tubes only seem to be "plugged into" the pump header and then held in there via simple pressure of two sealing gaskets (Asetek pump). I still saw water on top of the PSU, a Creative X-Fi and the GTX 780 (which was mostly protected by the X-Fi above it).
> 
> Luckily I left the room when this happened, else (hot?) water would have sprayed all over me sitting beside the open chassic (which currently is placed on my working table, right beside the screen).
> 
> I think this whole experiment should be a strong evidence that Asus better had a good "quality" look at the whole Sense Skew functionality and either turn it off by default or lower the default values to where they don't prohibit thermal shutdowns from happening in time.


Maan this is true testing hardcore. And one of reasons i dont like aio.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T800*
> 
> Antifreeze is a toxic material so handle with care. Do not swallow it !!!
> 
> And feel sorry for you.


No need to, it's just an inconvenience yet. I don't think anything was damaged beside the AIO. That is, unless the CPU was baked for good, which according to Elmor should not happen after a code 8. That GTX 780 ought to keep working until Vega comes out, though, so that I can decide on what new card to buy then.

Here is some more information from Asetek: "demineralized water and a special glycol based additives. This special environmentally friendly formulation is non-corrosive, anti-bacterial, anti-fungal and can withstand a storage over a wide range of temperatures."

"specially formulated, non-toxic, anti-bacterial, anti-fungal and corrosion inhibiting cooling liquid"

No idea how trustworthy those marketing FAQ are, though.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Maan this is true testing hardcore. And one of reasons i dont like aio.


How is pressure built-up handled in custom loops? If the temperature keeps increasing with a failed pump in a closed system things get complicated (or liquid spilled), aye?!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Maan this is true testing hardcore. And one of reasons i dont like aio.


Yea not sure what happened there but i don't like AIOs period. My water pump and temps have been fine and im even using w_pump header for my d5 pump and haven't had any issues. Then again I dont run the pump with a curve its a set speed at all times (its pretty damn silent anyways pretty much inaudible with the rad fans going).

Not sure if its a coincidence with miskew or his aio just gave up ghost especially at high temps (theyre made pretty cheaply to begin with). And miskew isn't an Asus thing, its an AMD thing lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> How is pressure built-up handled in custom loops? If the temperature keeps increasing with a failed pump in a closed system things get complicated (or liquid spilled).


You can buy a pressure relief valve and add it either in line or on a radiator port. I've had no issues with extra pressure to begin with, and if i did it would just raise the level in my reservoir (which i dont keep fully filled for this reason), AIOs are filled and filled fully, they have no where to expand if something goes wrong so stuff just pops off.

Its a shame your AIO went, if i were you id clean some of your parts with distilled water, wipe em dry then let it air dry. You could even use compressed air at very low psi if you have access to a compressor.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *T800*
> 
> Antifreeze is a toxic material so handle with care. Do not swallow it !!!
> 
> And feel sorry for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to, it's just an inconvenience yet. I don't think anything was damaged beside the AIO. That is, unless the CPU was baked for good, which according to Elmor should not happen after a code 8.
> 
> Here is some more information from Asetek: "demineralized water and a special glycol based additives. This special environmentally friendly formulation is non-corrosive, anti-bacterial, anti-fungal and can withstand a storage over a wide range of temperatures."
> 
> "specially formulated, non-toxic, anti-bacterial, anti-fungal and corrosion inhibiting cooling liquid"
> 
> No idea how trustworthy those marketing FAQ are, though.
Click to expand...

There are several glycols (e.g., ethylene, propylene, methylene), some more toxic than others. I think it is the previously used automobile coolant ethylene glycol that is attractive to pets and is toxic, but I haven't studied the subject.

Distilled water by the gallon is available at supermarkets (at least in the USA) for use in steam irons to avoid mineralization of the steam cavity.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea not sure what happened there but i don't like AIOs period. My water pump and temps have been fine and im even using w_pump header for my d5 pump and haven't had any issues. Then again I dont run the pump with a curve its a set speed at all times (its pretty damn silent anyways pretty much inaudible with the rad fans going).


I disabled the pump on purpose to simulate a failed pump. Then I tested this against using no Sense Skew (aka allowing CPU thermal shutdown to happen) vs. Asus' Sense Skew defaults (aka forcing the CPU into a code 8 crash instead of thermal shutdown).
Quote:


> Not sure if its a coincidence with miskew or his aio just gave up ghost especially at high temps (theyre made pretty cheaply to begin with). And miskew isn't an Asus thing, its an AMD thing lol.


It's Asus decision to enable Sense Skew and their decision to use a default value that disallows thermal shutdown.
Quote:


> You can buy a pressure relief valve and add it either in line or on a radiator port. I've had no issues with extra pressure to begin with, and if i did it would just raise the level in my reservoir (which i dont keep fully filled for this reason), AIOs are filled and filled fully, they have no where to expand if something goes wrong so stuff just pops off.


Yep, the reservoir with extra air and pressure relief is an advantage of custom systems. I don't know whether this would be able to withstand temperature close to 100°C, because I don't know what the boiling point of coolants is and how high pressure is inside the loop (which lowers the boiling point).
Quote:


> Its a shame your AIO went, if i were you id clean some of your parts with distilled water, wipe em dry then let it air dry. You could even use compressed air at very low psi if you have access to a compressor.


A simple hair dryer should also do the trick there.









Concerning the AIO, one reason for me to start this whole test scenario was that I wanted to know what happened when all this heat builds up on a system that does not allow thermal shutdown. Now I know the weak points and can work with that knowledge. I don't want our home to go up in flames just because I left the PC running unattended. Furthermore some people rely on my consulting for various computer related stuff, so I like to find out these things by practical experiments myself instead of just relying on spec material and forum "hearsay". Not that anyone will ask me about liquid cooling anytime soon, but the opportunity came up anyway.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> How is pressure built-up handled in custom loops? If the temperature keeps increasing with a failed pump in a closed system things get complicated (or liquid spilled), aye?!


I'm not sure pressure due to heat is a big deal in a custom loop. I've managed to practically boil my loop once with the CH6 / R1700 and there were no complications. I was gaming with my fan profile set to "silent" mode, which means I was running damn near passive. Then I decided to game for 2+ hours (using not much CPU), and the liquid temps ended up being 65C (which exceeds the tube spec of 60C). Nothing popped, no pressure I could detect, etc. Just a VERY warm system.

RANT: This is why I would MUCH prefer to be able to tie my PWM fan curve to liquid temps instead of CPU, but the CH6 (and every other Asus board) are all TERRIBLE with fan control. Just awful. I'm a die hard Asus fanboy, but they've STUNK at this FOREVER. /end rant


----------



## Timur Born

Keep in mind that my pump was disabled and the radiator was positioned below the pump. So while the CPU kept baking the pump and liquid inside there was virtually zero movement of the liquid inside the hoses. Had the radiator been placed at the top then the warm liquid might have traveled upwards by itself, but with my installation it was all congested at the hottest location (with close to 100°C heat).


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I disabled the pump on purpose to simulate a failed pump. Then I tested this against using no Sense Skew (aka allowing CPU thermal shutdown to happen) vs. Asus' Sense Skew defaults (aka forcing the CPU into a code 8 crash instead of thermal shutdown).
> It's Asus decision to enable Sense Skew and their decision to use a default value that disallows thermal shutdown.
> Yep, the reservoir with extra air and pressure relief is an advantage of custom systems. I don't know whether this would be able to withstand temperature close to 100°C, because I don't know what the boiling point of coolants is and how high pressure is inside the loop (which lowers the boiling point).
> A simple hair dryer should also do the trick there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerning the AIO, one reason for me to start this whole test scenario was that I wanted to know what happened when all this heat builds up on a system that does not allow thermal shutdown. Now I know the weak points and can work with that knowledge. I don't want our home to go up in flames just because I left the PC running unattended. Furthermore some people rely on my consulting for various computer related stuff, so I like to find out these things by practical experiments myself instead of just relying on spec material and forum "hearsay". Not that anyone will ask me about liquid cooling anytime soon, but the opportunity came up anyway.


An AIO and a custom loop can both handle 100°C CPU temps with ease, problem here is that you disabled your pump, in that regard the pump isn't spinning and temperatures will rise VERY quickly considering a CPU is constant heat and quite a lot of it, especially when being soldered. This isnt a case of miskew killed my AIO this is more a "i killed my AIO by unplugging it", would be the same on an Intel system if you unplug the AIO and let it run without monitoring temps at the same time. How do i know? Ive done it on a z270 lol. AIOs don't have very high pressure cable seals and thats exactly what you blew, water cooling cables are also rated at a max of 50°C water temp, the problem isn't that the cpu got hot, its that the water got way too hot (doesn't need to boil to cause parts to fail) and it failed.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> An AIO and a custom loop can both handle 100°C CPU temps with ease, problem here is that you disabled your pump, in that regard the pump isn't spinning and temperatures will rise VERY quickly considering a CPU is constant heat and quite a lot of it, especially when being soldered. This isnt a case of miskew killed my AIO this is more a "i killed my AIO by unplugging it", would be the same on an Intel system if you unplug the AIO and let it run without monitoring temps at the same time. How do i know? Ive done it on a z270 lol. AIOs don't have very high pressure cable seals and thats exactly what you blew, water cooling cables are also rated at a max of 50°C water temp, the problem isn't that the cpu got hot, its that the water got way too hot (doesn't need to boil to cause parts to fail) and it failed.


Let's me reply by stating (rather repeating) the obvious: This did not happen when thermal shutdown turned off the PC in a timely manner, with socket temps below 80°C. It only happened when faulty default Sense Skew settings allowed the CPU to keep cooking far above its emergency shutdown temperature. It never should have reached that high, claiming some 80°C Tctl when 115°C has been exceeded already. Sense Skew is to blame for that.

Look at this old screenshot again. Tctl is claimed to be 66°C while socket temp reached 78°C already. Now consider that at around 79 - 80°C socket temp a thermal shutdown should happen already, aka Tctl would be around 115°C without Sense Skew! 66°C vs. 110 - 115°C just because of a single default (!) BIOS parameter? Who came up with the brilliant idea to skew temperature readings anyway?











(Emergency) thermal shutdown exists for a reason, disabling it (by default) is not a good idea!


----------



## hotstocks

Can someone please answer which is faster setting for 4 sticks of G.skill single sided b-die 4X8=32 on Asus C6H mobo.
Should Bank Group Swap be Enabled or Disabled?
Thank you


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @hotstocks
> 
> ProcODT suggestions are in thread. Then finalheaven has shared a few times he runs 4x 8GB 3466MHz on 3200MHz kit, his settings are in here and the RAM thread. Next BankGroupSwap setting was again mentioned by me only yesterday and I don't know how many times before it has been stated.
> 
> Case situation for BankGroupSwap and BankGroupSwapAlt to be Disabled is 1 dimm per channel and single rank kit. Hopefully next user on a search of thread will see this.


Link to post.


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Let's me reply by stating (rather repeating) the obvious: This did not happen when thermal shutdown turned off the PC in a timely manner, with socket temps below 80°C. It only happened when faulty default Sense Skew settings allowed the CPU to keep cooking far above its emergency shutdown temperature. It never should have reached that high, claiming some 80°C Tctl when 115°C has been exceeded already. Sense Skew is to blame for that.
> 
> Look at this old screenshot again. Tctl is claimed to be 71°C while socket temp reached 78°C already. Now consider that at around 79 - 80°C socket temp a thermal shutdown should happen already, aka Tctl would be around 115°C without Sense Skew! 71°C vs. 110 - 115°C just because of a single default (!) BIOS parameter? Who came up with the brilliant idea to skew temperature readings anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Emergency) thermal shutdown exists for a reason, disabling it (by default) is not a good idea!


Sorry to hear about your little accident with the fluids








You do have the +20c offset tho so you still have some headroom before frying anything although i do see your point in this.
At 1.387v load and 20min of Aida my temps show about 65c with some spikes to 73c (not sure what this is since voltage not rising, maybe some LLC stuff?) but the socket temps don't exceed 52c so why do you have socket temps higher than cpu temps?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> so why do you have socket temps higher than cpu temps?


Because Sense Skew is not a fixed offset but a function. At one point socket temps keep increasing faster than Tctl because of the skewing. What Sense Skew effectively does is to keep Tctl from ever reaching its true maximum, and the higher the true temps get the more Sense Skew (at default settings) pushes them down.


----------



## CentroX

my memory works fine but takes ages to load applications. What could be wrong?


----------



## T800

I completely disable SenseMI Skew with 1403 BIOS because of inaccurate temp. readings.

With it's completely disabled I saw highest Tdie temp of 60.8C in HWinfo64. 1800X overclocked to 3950Hz through Zenstates and voltage set to 1.387V. It reached that temperature while RealBench 2.43 stress test running. Ambient is 28.8C. LLC is set to Level 2.

And I am using a very beefy cooling setup.


----------



## BUFUMAN

1 question







how can i disable Bankgroupswap? i cant find it.

thx

best regards

BUFU


----------



## T800

It should be in Advanced-AMD CBS-UMC Common Options.


----------



## hurricane28

Okay, i decided that i don't like RYZEN overclocking for now... no matter what i do i am stuck at 3.7 GHz anything higher i am presented with 1.5 GHz in WIndows... I had 4 GHz booting but as soon as i opened Cinebench it crashed and after that i get the 1.5 GHz in Windows.. Set everything to auto and hit multiplier to 37 and all is well.. Go figure lol.

I guess i have to wait for new PROPER BIOS is coming out..


----------



## PhantomGaming

I have a 1600x at stock settings do I turn sense mi skew on or off. I am on bios 1403 I am extremely confused. Only non stock settings I have in my ram running docp standard and soc manually set to 1.00 volts.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomGaming*
> 
> I have a 1600x at stock settings do I turn sense mi skew on or off. I am on bios 1403 I am extremely confused. Only non stock settings I have in my ram running docp standard and soc manually set to 1.00 volts.


I have a 1600X. With bios 1403 (or 1401) I just leave it on Auto and have not had any issues (even when pushing things pretty hard)


----------



## MrXL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomGaming*
> 
> I have a 1600x at stock settings do I turn sense mi skew on or off. I am on bios 1403 I am extremely confused. Only non stock settings I have in my ram running docp standard and soc manually set to 1.00 volts.


I have the same question and also quite confused on Sense Mi Skew (have1600X as well).

* On which BIOSses is this issue relevant ?
* On Stock or OCed or both?
* Only with Water or also with Fancooling?
* Which CPUs? X or also non-X ?
and
* How do I set this setting so the shutdown behaves properly and as intended by AMD?

Many thanks in advance.

@ Timur Born thanks for testing. Hope your gear turns out to be undamaged!


----------



## neoark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> You're correct, it's enabled if non-default settings are applied (including optimized defaults) and not only when overclocking. At code 8 CPU is not operational and clocks are not running to most things so even if a small voltage is applied it should not be increasing the temperature. It's not equivalent to set low voltage while idling at desktop.
> It's possible to fix by software, I'll let you know when I have something.
> Do you have the exact revision? Best if you take a picture of the sticker on your dimms.
> 
> You don't have to retest, but I need more detailed info on exactly what to set so I can replicate it. Might be the old issue that's back in some form.
> Nice, thanks Roger.
> 
> Are you guys using AIDA64? Turns out they didn't implement a workaround present in HWInfo64 which may cause the SIO to freak out on C6H, latest beta has this fixed: https://www.aida64.com/downloads/latesta64eebeta


Thanks @elmor http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-led-32gb-2-x-16gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c16-memory-kit-white-led-cmu32gx4m2c3200c16 version number for this ram is ver 5.39.


----------



## kaseki

Liquid cooling of a PC is a classic case supporting the value of risk analysis. In risk analysis, the evaluator compares probability of failure to cost of failure. In this case, the cost may only be what is damaged if liquid pours out of the computer case, or may include damaged PC electronics. Mounting the PC case on a concrete floor with a drain is lower risk than mounting it on a fine wood bookcase filled with rare books over a hardwood floor.

When liquid cooling is deemed mandatory for whatever reason and the cost of failure is high, then measures have to be taken to significantly lower the probability of failure. This can include braided teflon hoses, AN fittings, pump powered direct from a high MTBF PSU hooked to a UPS, maybe redundant pumps and redundant power supplies. The control (or redundant controls) would not depend on the motherboard and BIOS, but would be separate systems designed to control pumps and fans based on measured temperatures. To achieve belt, suspenders (braces), and duct tape level protection, a separate set of pressure and temperature sensors could control a means of depowering the PC.

Personally, for my HTPC mounted on a wood cabinet above other AV electronics and album covers and a wood floor, a Noctua NH-D15 is a safer choice for avoiding a wet disaster. To minimize risk of CPU damage, I plan to power one of the two heat sink fans separately from the motherboard. (Presently it connects to the CPU AUX header.) So far, I haven't seen a reported CPU temperature (take that as 'I hope it is the CPU temperature') above 54C in a 27C room using GSAT and some Phoronix Test Suite utilized benchmarks.

For those using glycol mixtures, it may be worthwhile to measure in some standardized way the liquid conductivity and check it each year for signs of deterioration of the liquid chemistry or of metals leaching into the liquid.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrXL*
> 
> I have the same question and also quite confused on Sense Mi Skew (have1600X as well).
> 
> * On which BIOSses is this issue relevant ?
> * On Stock or OCed or both?
> * Only with Water or also with Fancooling?
> * Which CPUs? X or also non-X ?
> and
> * How do I set this setting so the shutdown behaves properly and as intended by AMD?
> 
> Many thanks in advance.
> 
> @ Timur Born thanks for testing. Hope your gear turns out to be undamaged!


1) relevant on all bioses for the c6h - the default is 272
2) what's "stock".







(if running Defaults, leave it on Default)
3) both (I was running an NH-D14 for a while and moved hte board to a WC bench - same settings)
4) do you mean overTemp shutdown? If yes, Auto has worked fine fgor my 1600X/C6H. But then again, I have not triggered the ProcHot shutdown.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Liquid cooling of a PC is a classic case supporting the value of risk analysis. In risk analysis, the evaluator compares probability of failure to cost of failure. In this case, the cost may only be what is damaged if liquid pours out of the computer case, or may include damaged PC electronics. Mounting the PC case on a concrete floor with a drain is lower risk than mounting it on a fine wood bookcase filled with rare books over a hardwood floor.
> 
> When liquid cooling is deemed mandatory for whatever reason and the cost of failure is high, then measures have to be taken to significantly lower the probability of failure. This can include braided teflon hoses, AN fittings, pump powered direct from a high MTBF PSU hooked to a UPS, maybe redundant pumps and redundant power supplies. The control (or redundant controls) would not depend on the motherboard and BIOS, but would be separate systems designed to control pumps and fans based on measured temperatures. To achieve belt, suspenders (braces), and duct tape level protection, a separate set of pressure and temperature sensors could control a means of depowering the PC.
> 
> Personally, for my HTPC mounted on a wood cabinet above other AV electronics and album covers and a wood floor, a Noctua NH-D15 is a safer choice for avoiding a wet disaster. To minimize risk of CPU damage, I plan to power one of the two heat sink fans separately from the motherboard. (Presently it connects to the CPU AUX header.) So far, I haven't seen a reported CPU temperature (take that as 'I hope it is the CPU temperature') above 54C in a 27C room using GSAT and some Phoronix Test Suite utilized benchmarks.
> 
> For those using glycol mixtures, it may be worthwhile to measure in some standardized way the liquid conductivity and check it each year for signs of deterioration of the liquid chemistry or of metals leaching into the liquid.


been watercooling for well over a decade and have 4 WC rigs running right now. Never had any turn into a sprinkler. You just have to double check your work before loading liquid - best way to do this is with "Dr. Drop" or any such similar pressure test. MOst commercial PC cooling pre-mixes contain a glycol (mainly as an antimicrobial) + corrosion inhibitors. But plain grocery store distilled water is more than adequate, adding a stabilizer is a good idea tho maybe unnecessary since most any Rad uses copper tubing (Alu fins or Cu fins) and copper metal is toxic to anything chlorophyll based, other "fauna" are held in check by the glycol (same stuff used in your pool as an antifungal). Main thing to monitor is pH and a simple pool test kit is sufficient for this. After time, ALL coolants become conductive - but that's why you double check your work.







.
My go-to home mix is DW + a few drops of RedLine Water Wetter.


----------



## Timur Born

Earlier I did some other tests, which I already mentioned:

I ran ITB AVX (Linpack) 4 mb on a single core with the pump disabled and Sense Skew enabled (aka thermal shutdown disabled). CPU clock was at 3.7 GHz, memory at stock (2133) settings.

With a size of only 4 mb you get literally thousands of hashes in ITB. Curiously the speed varies widely from 0.x to 8 GFlops, no idea where the strong dips in performance stem from. This is not important here, though.

What is important is that the CPU ran hash error free up until the very point where it crashed to code 8, with a load size that fit entirely into the L3 cache. So both the core and L3 cache uncore part ran error free all the way up to over 85°C socket temp where usually the CPU would already (thermally) shutdown. Only then a code 8 crash happens, again without a single hash error out of thousands of ITB AVX hashes.

This leads me to believe that the core and L3 cache parts of my 1800X are very robust even at high temperatures. On the other hand we get all kinds of code 8 crashes from stuff like performance bias (memory controller?), ram OC (memory controller?), too low/high SOC voltage (memory controller?) and low memory timings (memory controller?).

Again, an extremely taxing CPU load that makes only use of the core and L3 memory keeps running error-free up to a point where the CPU is so burning hot that some other part of the CPU seems to be crashing!? What other part would that be? Maybe a part that only clocks at half the speed of the core and L3 cache to begin with, maybe because it is less robust than the rest of the CPU?

Only speculation for the fun of it!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Earlier I did some other tests, which I already mentioned:
> 
> I ran ITB AVX (Linpack) 4 mb on a single core with the pump disabled and Sense Skew enabled (aka thermal shutdown disabled). CPU clock was at 3.7 GHz, memory at stock (2133) settings.
> 
> With a size of only 4 mb you get literally thousands of hashes in ITB. Curiously the speed varies widely from 0.x to 8 GFlops, no idea where the strong dips in performance stem from. This is not important here, though.
> 
> What is important is that the CPU ran hash error free up until the very point where it crashed to code 8, with a load size that fit entirely into the L3 cache. So both the core and L3 cache uncore part ran error free all the way up to over 85°C socket temp where usually the CPU would already (thermally) shutdown. Only then a code 8 crash happens, again without a single hash error out of thousands of ITB AVX hashes.
> 
> This leads me to believe that the core and L3 cache parts of my 1800X are very robust even at high temperatures. On the other hand we get all kinds of code 8 crashes from stuff like performance bias (memory controller?), ram OC (memory controller?), too low/high SOC voltage (memory controller?) and low memory timings (memory controller?).
> 
> Again, an extremely taxing CPU load that makes only use of the core and L3 memory keeps running error-free up to a point where the CPU is so burning hot that some other part of the CPU seems to be crashing!? What other part would that be? Maybe a part that only clocks at half the speed of the core and L3 cache to begin with, maybe because it is less robust than the rest of the CPU?
> 
> Only speculation for the fun of it!


Bro, you've gone so far off the reservation gotta give ya rep.








(as long as the other specification conditions are met, the cpu should run error free up to thermal shutdown... it's how long it can do so without degrading and then throwing errors (because of degradation) is what is determined in robustness/durability testing. Note - as soon as you exceed any of the AOR specifications (acceptable operating ranges) and run out of spec AMD can't guaranty performance/operational "fidelity".)


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Earlier I did some other tests, which I already mentioned:
> 
> I ran ITB AVX (Linpack) 4 mb on a single core with the pump disabled and Sense Skew enabled (aka thermal shutdown disabled). CPU clock was at 3.7 GHz, memory at stock (2133) settings.
> 
> With a size of only 4 mb you get literally thousands of hashes in ITB. Curiously the speed varies widely from 0.x to 8 GFlops, no idea where the strong dips in performance stem from. This is not important here, though.
> 
> What is important is that the CPU ran hash error free up until the very point where it crashed to code 8, with a load size that fit entirely into the L3 cache. So both the core and L3 cache uncore part ran error free all the way up to over 85°C socket temp where usually the CPU would already (thermally) shutdown. Only then a code 8 crash happens, again without a single hash error out of thousands of ITB AVX hashes.
> 
> This leads me to believe that the core and L3 cache parts of my 1800X are very robust even at high temperatures. On the other hand we get all kinds of code 8 crashes from stuff like performance bias (memory controller?), ram OC (memory controller?), too low/high SOC voltage (memory controller?) and low memory timings (memory controller?).
> 
> Again, an extremely taxing CPU load that makes only use of the core and L3 memory keeps running error-free up to a point where the CPU is so burning hot that some other part of the CPU seems to be crashing!? What other part would that be? Maybe a part that only clocks at half the speed of the core and L3 cache to begin with, maybe because it is less robust than the rest of the CPU?
> 
> Only speculation for the fun of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, you've gone so far off the reservation gotta give ya rep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (as long as the other specification conditions are met, the cpu should run error free up to thermal shutdown... it's how long it can do so without degrading and then throwing errors (because of degradation) is what is determined in robustness/durability testing. Note - as soon as you exceed any of the AOR specifications (acceptable operating ranges) and run out of spec AMD can't guaranty performance/operational "fidelity".)
Click to expand...

What is the acceptable operating ranges?


----------



## MuddyPaws

So Glad I'm getting a break from Ryzen, on a positive note the C0 code I had could be fixed. reading with interest all stuff that's been posted, BTW this is a viral going chat because of AMD. just took me an hour of reading to catch up from last night. hahaha


----------



## harrysun

Note: As always, my current stable setup can be found in the signature!

For new @3333MT/s CL14 setup go to post 26283157

I'm using this DDR4 kit G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 2x16GB (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ)

(Created with Thaiphoon Burner Freeware Version Download)


AMD Ryzen R7 1800X, Stepping 1 Revision ZP-B1
ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO
Motherboard Slots: DIMM_A2, DIMM_B2

BIOS Version: 1403 x64
Build Date: 06/22/2017
EC1 Version: MBEC-AM4-0311
EC2 Version: RGE2-AM4-0106


*AIDA64 6h ok*, *BOINC 6h ok*, *Google stressapptest (GSAT) 6h ok*, *IntelBurnTest v2.54 IBT AVX 10 run Level Maximum*, *HCI Design MemTest Deluxe 135% ok*



Overview about settings [email protected]/s CL14-13-13-26-42 1T 1.35000V BETA BIOS 1403 [email protected]:

Advanced \ AMD CBS \ DDR4 Common Options \ CAD Configuration
CAD Bus Driver Strenght User Controls = Manual
ClkDrvbStren = 40.0 Ohm
AddrCmdDrvStren = 20.0 Ohm
CsOdtDrvStren = 40.0 Ohm
CkeDrvStren = 40.0 Ohm

Advanced \ AMD CBS \ NBIO Common Options
_CLDO_VDDP Control = Auto (Default)_

Advanced \ AMD CBS \ UMC Common Options \ DRAM Memory Mapping
BankGroupSwap = Enabled
_BankGroupSwapAlt = Auto (Default)_

Extreme Tweaker
_CPU Core Voltage = Auto (Default)_
CPU SOC Voltage = Offset mode
VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign = - (minus)
- VDDSOC Voltage Offset = 0.10000
_DRAM Voltage = 1.35000 (Default)_

Extreme Tweaker \ DRAM Timing Control
DRAM ... = 14-13-13-13-26-42-6-8-36-Auto(4)-Auto(12)-10-Auto(0)-2-2-400-350-256-Auto(14)-8-Auto(6)-Auto(3)-Auto(1)-Auto(7)-Auto(7)-Auto(1)-Auto(5)-Auto(5)-Auto(8)
ProcODT_SM = 60 ohm
Cmd2T = 1T
Gear Down Mode = Enabled
_Power Down Enabled = Auto (Default)_
RttNom = RZQ/3
RttWr = RZQ/3
RttPark = RZQ/1

Extreme Tweaker \ External Digi+ Power Control
DRAM VBoot Voltage = 1.37500



Complete BETA BIOS 1403 setting file:


Spoiler: CPU3600_DRAM3200CL14-13_setting.txt



[2017/06/28 06:46:27]
Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P. Standard]
D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3200 14-14-14-34-1.35V]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Auto]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
CPU SOC Voltage [Offset mode]
VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign [-]
- VDDSOC Voltage Offset [0.10000]
DRAM Voltage [1.35000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [13]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [13]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [13]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [26]
Trc_SM [42]
TrrdS_SM [6]
TrrdL_SM [8]
Tfaw_SM [36]
TwtrS_SM [Auto]
TwtrL_SM [Auto]
Twr_SM [10]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [2]
TwrwrScl_SM [2]
Trfc_SM [400]
Trfc2_SM [350]
Trfc4_SM [256]
Tcwl_SM [Auto]
Trtp_SM [8]
Trdwr_SM [Auto]
Twrrd_SM [Auto]
TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]
TwrwrSd_SM [Auto]
TwrwrDd_SM [Auto]
TrdrdSc_SM [Auto]
TrdrdSd_SM [Auto]
TrdrdDd_SM [Auto]
Tcke_SM [Auto]
ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
Power Down Enable [Auto]
RttNom [RZQ/3]
RttWr [RZQ/3]
RttPark [RZQ/1]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
CPU Current Capability [Auto]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
DRAM Current Capability [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.37500]
Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Enabled]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [WDC WD6002FFWX-68TZ4N0]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
disk2go disk2go PURE S2 6.50 [Auto]
SanDisk Extreme Pro 0 [Auto]
USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Auto]
USB3_6 [Auto]
USB3_7 [Auto]
USB3_8 [Auto]
USB3_9 [Auto]
USB3_10 [Auto]
USB2_11 [Auto]
USB2_12 [Auto]
USB2_13 [Auto]
USB2_14 [Auto]
USB_15 [Auto]
USB_16 [Auto]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
IOMMU [Auto]
Remote Display Feature [Auto]
Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
POST Report [3 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Disabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name [[email protected]!]
Save to Profile [2]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]



Credits goes to:


Spoiler: These information helped me to get G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 2x16GB 2R (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ) @3200MT/s CL14 on BIOS 1403



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> *No spoilers in this post.*
> 
> Managed to boot @3200MT/s by changing *RttPark* to *RZQ/1* and *RttWr* to *RZQ/3*. I can now boot at the rated speed using *ProcODT_SM = 60* ohm and *68 ohm*, which was impossible before these changes, that I could only boot at the rated speed using ProcODT_SM = 80 ohm, which was not stable at all. RZQ value is 240 ohm (according to Samsung DDR4 document that I did post a link to with screenshots from the document it self in one of my earlier posts).
> 
> *Of course I´m using the lowest ProcODT resistance my RAM can boot at, which is 60 ohm.*
> 
> If you have trouble booting or getting your RAM stable at the rated speed, then change these settings and give it a try (RttPark and RttWr).
> 
> 
> 
> Running at 3200MT/s using ProcODT_SM = 60 ohm requires a small bump in VDDSOC from 0.97500 Volt @ 3066MT/s to 1.000 Volt @3200MT/s, which is not a big deal. Testing stability now at stock timings.
> 
> 
> 
> *CAD Bus Drive Strength* values are as shown below
> 
> 
> 
> Note: This is what worked for my RAM (2X8GB @3200 MT/s Patriot Viper Elite).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> Sorry for not replying to each of you individually but I'm pushed for time, just wanted to let you know that you're up to something here. I've got *G.Skill TridentZ F4-3200C14-32GTZ (2x16GB Sammy B-die)* and previous to some of these suggestions I couldn't run my RAM at 3200MHz with any stability. For example, AIDA64 stress system memory would throw hardware error within seconds regardless of voltage and timings.
> 
> So, *UEFI 1403* and currently testing my RAM at *3200MHz* with these settings:
> *ProcODT at 68* (at 60 it would boot into Windows, but AIDA64 threw errors within 1 minute)
> Timings are loose at *16 16 16 39 75 2T*. They're all in Auto right now.
> Then, *RttPark to RZQ/1* and *RttWr to RZQ/3*.
> *CLDO_VDDP voltage is 910* right now, but I still think it could be fine tuned further.
> I haven't touched *CAD Bus configuration* yet.
> 
> I never imagined my system could boot and train my RAM at 60 or 68 ProcODT values. Until this moment it was only possible at 80 and especially 96. Or at least I think so, because up until now I had never tried *RttPark to RZQ/1* and *RttWr to RZQ/3* values.
> 
> I will keep testing and report back my findings!
> *Thanks so much to Cata79, Ramad, BoMbY and, of course, The Stilt!!!*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Few more timing sets.
> 
> HQ B-die - 3200MHz "Safe" 1.350V
> 
> 
> 
> UHQ B-die - 3200MHz "Fast" 1.350V
> 
> 
> 
> HQ B-die - 3333MHz "Safe" 1.350V
> 
> 
> 
> UHQ B-die - 3333MHz "Fast" 1.350V
> 
> 
> 
> HQ = e.g. 3000C14, 3200C15, 3600C16, 3600C17 rated B-die kits
> UHQ = e.g. 3200C14, 3600C15 rated B-die kits
> 
> These timings are stable on my 3600C15 kit with < 1.350V voltage (1.340V bios setting).
> In 3200MHz "Fast" example, tCL 13 would be otherwise doable (this kit is rated 13.333 CLK tCL-tRCD-tRP timings at 3200MHz) however AGESA issue affecting tCWL prevents using it at the moment.
> 
> For the best real world performance disable both BankGroupSwap and BankGroupSwapAlternative options, when using 1 DPC SR modules.






My previous/old stable setup was [email protected] [email protected]/s CL14-14-14-34-63-2T V1.3750 BETA BIOS 9943.


----------



## Kriant

What do you guys use to measure
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> I'm using this DDR4 kit G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 2x16GB (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ)
> 
> (Created with Thaiphoon Burner Freeware Version Download)
> 
> AMD Ryzen R7 1800X, Stepping 1 Revision ZP-B1
> ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO
> Motherboard Slots: DIMM_A2, DIMM_B2
> 
> BIOS Version: 1403 x64
> Build Date: 06/22/2017
> EC1 Version: MBEC-AM4-0311
> EC2 Version: RGE2-AM4-0106
> 
> 
> *AIDA64 6h ok*, *BOINC 6h ok*, *Google stressapptest (GSAT) 6h ok*, *IntelBurnTest v2.54 IBT AVX 10 run Level Maximum*
> 
> _HCI Design MemTest Deluxe pending_
> 
> Overview about settings [email protected]/s CL14-13-13-26-42 1T 1.35000V BETA BIOS 1403 [email protected]:
> 
> Advanced \ AMD CBS \ DDR4 Common Options \ CAD Configuration
> CAD Bus Driver Strenght User Controls = Manual
> ClkDrvbStren = 40.0 Ohm
> AddrCmdDrvStren = 20.0 Ohm
> CsOdtDrvStren = 40.0 Ohm
> CkeDrvStren = 40.0 Ohm
> 
> Advanced \ AMD CBS \ NBIO Common Options
> _CLDO_VDDP Control = Auto (Default)_
> 
> Advanced \ AMD CBS \ UMC Common Options \ DRAM Memory Mapping
> BankGroupSwap = Enabled
> _BankGroupSwapAlt = Auto (Default)_
> 
> Extreme Tweaker
> _CPU Core Voltage = Auto (Default)_
> CPU SOC Voltage = Offset mode
> VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign = - (minus)
> - VDDSOC Voltage Offset = 0.10000
> _DRAM Voltage = 1.35000 (Default)_
> 
> Extreme Tweaker \ DRAM Timing Control
> DRAM ... = 14-13-13-13-26-42-6-8-36-Auto(4)-Auto(12)-10-Auto(0)-2-2-400-350-256-Auto(14)-8-Auto(6)-Auto(3)-Auto(1)-Auto(7)-Auto(7)-Auto(1)-Auto(5)-Auto(5)-Auto(8)
> ProcODT_SM = 60 ohm
> Cmd2T = 1T
> Gear Down Mode = Enabled
> _Power Down Enabled = Auto (Default)_
> RttNom = RZQ/3
> RttWr = RZQ/3
> RttPark = RZQ/1
> 
> Extreme Tweaker \ External Digi+ Power Control
> DRAM VBoot Voltage = 1.37500
> 
> 
> 
> Complete BETA BIOS 1403 setting file:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CPU3600_DRAM3200CL14-13_setting.txt
> 
> 
> 
> [2017/06/28 06:46:27]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P. Standard]
> D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3200 14-14-14-34-1.35V]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Auto]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Offset mode]
> VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign [-]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Offset [0.10000]
> DRAM Voltage [1.35000]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [13]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [13]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [13]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [26]
> Trc_SM [42]
> TrrdS_SM [6]
> TrrdL_SM [8]
> Tfaw_SM [36]
> TwtrS_SM [Auto]
> TwtrL_SM [Auto]
> Twr_SM [10]
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [2]
> TwrwrScl_SM [2]
> Trfc_SM [400]
> Trfc2_SM [350]
> Trfc4_SM [256]
> Tcwl_SM [Auto]
> Trtp_SM [8]
> Trdwr_SM [Auto]
> Twrrd_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrSd_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrDd_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdSc_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdSd_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdDd_SM [Auto]
> Tcke_SM [Auto]
> ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
> Power Down Enable [Auto]
> RttNom [RZQ/3]
> RttWr [RZQ/3]
> RttPark [RZQ/1]
> VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [Auto]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Auto]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> CPU Current Capability [Auto]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.37500]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Enabled]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Enabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
> In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [WDC WD6002FFWX-68TZ4N0]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> disk2go disk2go PURE S2 6.50 [Auto]
> SanDisk Extreme Pro 0 [Auto]
> USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Auto]
> USB3_6 [Auto]
> USB3_7 [Auto]
> USB3_8 [Auto]
> USB3_9 [Auto]
> USB3_10 [Auto]
> USB2_11 [Auto]
> USB2_12 [Auto]
> USB2_13 [Auto]
> USB2_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> USB_16 [Auto]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
> CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
> W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> IOMMU [Auto]
> Remote Display Feature [Auto]
> Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
> POST Report [3 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Disabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [1]
> Profile Name [[email protected]!]
> Save to Profile [2]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]
> 
> 
> 
> Credits goes to:
> 
> My previous/old stable setup was [email protected] [email protected]/s CL14-14-14-34-63-2T V1.3750 BETA BIOS 9943.


Nice, I might try those settings over the weekend. Thanks! ( Have the G.SKILL TridentZ Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C15D-32GTZ Ram).


----------



## reko_t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Okay, i decided that i don't like RYZEN overclocking for now... no matter what i do i am stuck at 3.7 GHz anything higher i am presented with 1.5 GHz in WIndows... I had 4 GHz booting but as soon as i opened Cinebench it crashed and after that i get the 1.5 GHz in Windows.. Set everything to auto and hit multiplier to 37 and all is well.. Go figure lol.
> 
> I guess i have to wait for new PROPER BIOS is coming out..


I have this exact same issue. I got my C6H today and I've tried with 1401 and 1403. If I try to go above 3.7 GHz the frequency gets set to 1.5 GHz. I noticed that when I OC >3.7ghz, the consequent boot takes longer than usually, I think the POST might fail for some reason and the mobo boots in some "safe mode". I tried setting all my case and CPU fans to run at max speed in BIOS, and after that I made a 3.8ghz OC, and then it rebooted and after a while (when it finally got to Windows), all the fans went silent, so it's definitely not using my "always max speed" fan settings anymore, which leads me to think that it is booting in some sort of safe mode.

However I have zero idea as of why the post fails.. I've tried using all settings auto, and I've tried specifying vcore as high as 1.4v, but no help. I find this pretty weird because I can easily get 3.7ghz stable, but 3.8 is having this much issues.. is this a C6H issue or is it possible that my ryzen isn't going to go higher than this?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

EDIT. And although it boots in 1.5ghz, if I go back to BIOS, there it shows the actual OC settings, eg. 3800 MHz.


----------



## baskura

Still seem to be getting random USB drive disconnections with 1403.


----------



## devilhead

where i can get 1403 bios? those links are broken..


----------



## harrysun

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/20980#post_26185299


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/20980#post_26185299


works for you?


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobertuSI*
> 
> Hi, I got a quick question. Is it save to use the Asus Aura software with Gskill RGB RAM on the newer releases again. Or is there still a chance to brick the sticks?


As far as I can see from reading up, nothing has changed, so I wouldn't use Aura until we get an all-clear from Elmor (or at least a beta Aura to try).


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> I'm using this DDR4 kit G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 2x16GB (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ)
> 
> [Vast amount of good stuff deleted for editorial convenience. See original message.]


Same DRAM and CPU as me. Your timings are tighter. Something to strive for once I do the RTT loading experiment. Thanks


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> I'm using this DDR4 kit G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 2x16GB (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: how to make F4-3200C14D-32GTZ perform
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Created with Thaiphoon Burner Freeware Version Download)
> 
> AMD Ryzen R7 1800X, Stepping 1 Revision ZP-B1
> ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO
> Motherboard Slots: DIMM_A2, DIMM_B2
> 
> BIOS Version: 1403 x64
> Build Date: 06/22/2017
> EC1 Version: MBEC-AM4-0311
> EC2 Version: RGE2-AM4-0106
> 
> 
> *AIDA64 6h ok*, *BOINC 6h ok*, *Google stressapptest (GSAT) 6h ok*, *IntelBurnTest v2.54 IBT AVX 10 run Level Maximum*
> 
> _HCI Design MemTest Deluxe pending_
> 
> Overview about settings [email protected]/s CL14-13-13-26-42 1T 1.35000V BETA BIOS 1403 [email protected]:
> 
> Advanced \ AMD CBS \ DDR4 Common Options \ CAD Configuration
> CAD Bus Driver Strenght User Controls = Manual
> ClkDrvbStren = 40.0 Ohm
> AddrCmdDrvStren = 20.0 Ohm
> CsOdtDrvStren = 40.0 Ohm
> CkeDrvStren = 40.0 Ohm
> 
> Advanced \ AMD CBS \ NBIO Common Options
> _CLDO_VDDP Control = Auto (Default)_
> 
> Advanced \ AMD CBS \ UMC Common Options \ DRAM Memory Mapping
> BankGroupSwap = Enabled
> _BankGroupSwapAlt = Auto (Default)_
> 
> Extreme Tweaker
> _CPU Core Voltage = Auto (Default)_
> CPU SOC Voltage = Offset mode
> VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign = - (minus)
> - VDDSOC Voltage Offset = 0.10000
> _DRAM Voltage = 1.35000 (Default)_
> 
> Extreme Tweaker \ DRAM Timing Control
> DRAM ... = 14-13-13-13-26-42-6-8-36-Auto(4)-Auto(12)-10-Auto(0)-2-2-400-350-256-Auto(14)-8-Auto(6)-Auto(3)-Auto(1)-Auto(7)-Auto(7)-Auto(1)-Auto(5)-Auto(5)-Auto(8)
> ProcODT_SM = 60 ohm
> Cmd2T = 1T
> Gear Down Mode = Enabled
> _Power Down Enabled = Auto (Default)_
> RttNom = RZQ/3
> RttWr = RZQ/3
> RttPark = RZQ/1
> 
> Extreme Tweaker \ External Digi+ Power Control
> DRAM VBoot Voltage = 1.37500
> 
> 
> 
> Complete BETA BIOS 1403 setting file:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CPU3600_DRAM3200CL14-13_setting.txt
> 
> 
> 
> [2017/06/28 06:46:27]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P. Standard]
> D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3200 14-14-14-34-1.35V]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Auto]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Offset mode]
> VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign [-]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Offset [0.10000]
> DRAM Voltage [1.35000]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [13]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [13]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [13]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [26]
> Trc_SM [42]
> TrrdS_SM [6]
> TrrdL_SM [8]
> Tfaw_SM [36]
> TwtrS_SM [Auto]
> TwtrL_SM [Auto]
> Twr_SM [10]
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [2]
> TwrwrScl_SM [2]
> Trfc_SM [400]
> Trfc2_SM [350]
> Trfc4_SM [256]
> Tcwl_SM [Auto]
> Trtp_SM [8]
> Trdwr_SM [Auto]
> Twrrd_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrSd_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrDd_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdSc_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdSd_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdDd_SM [Auto]
> Tcke_SM [Auto]
> ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
> Power Down Enable [Auto]
> RttNom [RZQ/3]
> RttWr [RZQ/3]
> RttPark [RZQ/1]
> VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [Auto]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Auto]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> CPU Current Capability [Auto]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.37500]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Enabled]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Enabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
> In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [WDC WD6002FFWX-68TZ4N0]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> disk2go disk2go PURE S2 6.50 [Auto]
> SanDisk Extreme Pro 0 [Auto]
> USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Auto]
> USB3_6 [Auto]
> USB3_7 [Auto]
> USB3_8 [Auto]
> USB3_9 [Auto]
> USB3_10 [Auto]
> USB2_11 [Auto]
> USB2_12 [Auto]
> USB2_13 [Auto]
> USB2_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> USB_16 [Auto]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
> CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
> W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> IOMMU [Auto]
> Remote Display Feature [Auto]
> Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
> POST Report [3 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Disabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [1]
> Profile Name [[email protected]!]
> Save to Profile [2]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]
> 
> 
> 
> Credits goes to:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: These information helped me to get G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 2x16GB 2R (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ) @3200MT/s CL14 on BIOS 1403
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> *No spoilers in this post.*
> 
> Managed to boot @3200MT/s by changing *RttPark* to *RZQ/1* and *RttWr* to *RZQ/3*. I can now boot at the rated speed using *ProcODT_SM = 60* ohm and *68 ohm*, which was impossible before these changes, that I could only boot at the rated speed using ProcODT_SM = 80 ohm, which was not stable at all. RZQ value is 240 ohm (according to Samsung DDR4 document that I did post a link to with screenshots from the document it self in one of my earlier posts).
> 
> *Of course I´m using the lowest ProcODT resistance my RAM can boot at, which is 60 ohm.*
> 
> If you have trouble booting or getting your RAM stable at the rated speed, then change these settings and give it a try (RttPark and RttWr).
> 
> 
> 
> Running at 3200MT/s using ProcODT_SM = 60 ohm requires a small bump in VDDSOC from 0.97500 Volt @ 3066MT/s to 1.000 Volt @3200MT/s, which is not a big deal. Testing stability now at stock timings.
> 
> 
> 
> *CAD Bus Drive Strength* values are as shown below
> 
> 
> 
> Note: This is what worked for my RAM (2X8GB @3200 MT/s Patriot Viper Elite).
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> Sorry for not replying to each of you individually but I'm pushed for time, just wanted to let you know that you're up to something here. I've got *G.Skill TridentZ F4-3200C14-32GTZ (2x16GB Sammy B-die)* and previous to some of these suggestions I couldn't run my RAM at 3200MHz with any stability. For example, AIDA64 stress system memory would throw hardware error within seconds regardless of voltage and timings.
> 
> So, *UEFI 1403* and currently testing my RAM at *3200MHz* with these settings:
> *ProcODT at 68* (at 60 it would boot into Windows, but AIDA64 threw errors within 1 minute)
> Timings are loose at *16 16 16 39 75 2T*. They're all in Auto right now.
> Then, *RttPark to RZQ/1* and *RttWr to RZQ/3*.
> *CLDO_VDDP voltage is 910* right now, but I still think it could be fine tuned further.
> I haven't touched *CAD Bus configuration* yet.
> 
> I never imagined my system could boot and train my RAM at 60 or 68 ProcODT values. Until this moment it was only possible at 80 and especially 96. Or at least I think so, because up until now I had never tried *RttPark to RZQ/1* and *RttWr to RZQ/3* values.
> 
> I will keep testing and report back my findings!
> *Thanks so much to Cata79, Ramad, BoMbY and, of course, The Stilt!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Few more timing sets.
> 
> HQ B-die - 3200MHz "Safe" 1.350V
> 
> 
> 
> UHQ B-die - 3200MHz "Fast" 1.350V
> 
> 
> 
> HQ B-die - 3333MHz "Safe" 1.350V
> 
> 
> 
> UHQ B-die - 3333MHz "Fast" 1.350V
> 
> 
> 
> HQ = e.g. 3000C14, 3200C15, 3600C16, 3600C17 rated B-die kits
> UHQ = e.g. 3200C14, 3600C15 rated B-die kits
> 
> These timings are stable on my 3600C15 kit with < 1.350V voltage (1.340V bios setting).
> In 3200MHz "Fast" example, tCL 13 would be otherwise doable (this kit is rated 13.333 CLK tCL-tRCD-tRP timings at 3200MHz) however AGESA issue affecting tCWL prevents using it at the moment.
> 
> For the best real world performance disable both BankGroupSwap and BankGroupSwapAlternative options, when using 1 DPC SR modules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My previous/old stable setup was [email protected] [email protected]/s CL14-14-14-34-63-2T V1.3750 BETA BIOS 9943.
Click to expand...

Wow! Running HCI MemTest right now and works great so far (~150% in).
This might be the first time I can run this kit at 3200 with tight timings and without raising vCore.
Thanks!


----------



## gupsterg

Laying down the gauntlet







.



MAX ACB boost ~5.4GHz







, 1.362V MAX







, on air







, MAX tCTL ~52°C







.

RAM boost ~4755MHz







, ~1.375V







.


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> works for you?


Yes. Checked again


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baskura*
> 
> Still seem to be getting random USB drive disconnections with 1403.


with 1403 i had the first usb disconnections when i was watching movie


----------



## Timur Born

Does any of the Asus - or third party - software offer a function to properly shut down Windows if the CPU (or other) fan/pump fails permanently? HWinfo could do it easily, but I don't know about any such function in it.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Laying down the gauntlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> MAX ACB boost ~5.4GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , 1.362V MAX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , MAX tCTL ~52°C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> RAM boost ~4755MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , ~1.375V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


ROFL, Damn, you da man!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> works for you?


https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7gpMyj43ZFjck1jTmZMeThNOFk
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Laying down the gauntlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> MAX ACB boost ~5.4GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , 1.362V MAX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , MAX tCTL ~52°C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> RAM boost ~4755MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , ~1.375V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


lol - pedal down!


----------



## Snowfox00x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> Sounds like one of your GPUs is crashing.
> Search the system section of the Windows Event Viewer for "nvlddmkm" errors.
> Or check the log the next time it happens to see what it points to.


Sure looks that way, I switched back to 1403 and it immediately happened again. It has yet to happen on 1201, and didn't happen on the revision before that.

Here's one of the errors with a match.
Quote:


> Driver Management has concluded the process to add Service nvlddmkm for Device Instance ID PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_17C8&SUBSYS_85651043&REV_A1\4&10EE519C&0&001A with the following status: 0.
> 
> - System
> 
> - Provider
> 
> [ Name] Microsoft-Windows-UserPnp
> [ Guid] {96F4A050-7E31-453C-88BE-9634F4E02139}
> 
> EventID 20003
> 
> Version 0
> 
> Level 4
> 
> Task 7005
> 
> Opcode 0
> 
> Keywords 0x8000000000000000
> 
> - TimeCreated
> 
> [ SystemTime] 2017-06-18T03:24:33.900932500Z
> 
> EventRecordID 27428
> 
> Correlation
> 
> - Execution
> 
> [ ProcessID] 8092
> [ ThreadID] 12064
> 
> Channel System
> 
> Computer ---
> 
> - Security
> 
> [ UserID] S-1-5-18
> 
> - UserData
> 
> - AddServiceID
> 
> ServiceName nvlddmkm
> 
> DriverFileName \SystemRoot\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_2d81f3535ced17c6\nvlddmkm.sys
> 
> DeviceInstanceID PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_17C8&SUBSYS_85651043&REV_A1\4&10EE519C&0&001A
> 
> PrimaryService true
> 
> UpdateService true
> 
> AddServiceStatus 0


Any ideas as to what any of this means?


----------



## hotstocks

Can everyone with > 3200 mhz memory/tight timings post their Performance Test Memory scores please?
It's a free download and nice program, but would like to see how my scores compare to others while tweaking memory. Ryzen seems to get a bad score compared to Intel, and I am sure it is due to the low latency score, yet it gives me 55 for latency, so obviously it is not 55 ns, just some random scoring.

http://www.passmark.com/products/pt.htm


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowfox00x*
> 
> Sure looks that way, I switched back to 1403 and it immediately happened again. It has yet to happen on 1201, and didn't happen on the revision before that.
> 
> Here's one of the errors with a match.
> Any ideas as to what any of this means?


nvlddmkm is sensitive to system stability and may have nothing to do with a video card problem. Run stress tests that have moving visuals to ensure no system freezing is taking place.


----------



## reko_t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reko_t*
> 
> I have this exact same issue. I got my C6H today and I've tried with 1401 and 1403. If I try to go above 3.7 GHz the frequency gets set to 1.5 GHz. I noticed that when I OC >3.7ghz, the consequent boot takes longer than usually, I think the POST might fail for some reason and the mobo boots in some "safe mode". I tried setting all my case and CPU fans to run at max speed in BIOS, and after that I made a 3.8ghz OC, and then it rebooted and after a while (when it finally got to Windows), all the fans went silent, so it's definitely not using my "always max speed" fan settings anymore, which leads me to think that it is booting in some sort of safe mode.
> 
> However I have zero idea as of why the post fails.. I've tried using all settings auto, and I've tried specifying vcore as high as 1.4v, but no help. I find this pretty weird because I can easily get 3.7ghz stable, but 3.8 is having this much issues.. is this a C6H issue or is it possible that my ryzen isn't going to go higher than this?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> EDIT. And although it boots in 1.5ghz, if I go back to BIOS, there it shows the actual OC settings, eg. 3800 MHz.


In case anyone else is having this issue.. I successfully got past 3.7 GHz by using pstate OC and cpu offset voltage instead of setting the multiplier in extreme overclocking.. Running 3.9 ghz stable now.


----------



## Dazog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> I'm using this DDR4 kit G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 2x16GB (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ)
> 
> (Created with Thaiphoon Burner Freeware Version Download)
> 
> AMD Ryzen R7 1800X, Stepping 1 Revision ZP-B1
> ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO
> Motherboard Slots: DIMM_A2, DIMM_B2
> 
> BIOS Version: 1403 x64
> Build Date: 06/22/2017
> EC1 Version: MBEC-AM4-0311
> EC2 Version: RGE2-AM4-0106
> 
> 
> *AIDA64 6h ok*, *BOINC 6h ok*, *Google stressapptest (GSAT) 6h ok*, *IntelBurnTest v2.54 IBT AVX 10 run Level Maximum*
> 
> _HCI Design MemTest Deluxe pending_
> 
> Overview about settings [email protected]/s CL14-13-13-26-42 1T 1.35000V BETA BIOS 1403 [email protected]:
> 
> Advanced \ AMD CBS \ DDR4 Common Options \ CAD Configuration
> CAD Bus Driver Strenght User Controls = Manual
> ClkDrvbStren = 40.0 Ohm
> AddrCmdDrvStren = 20.0 Ohm
> CsOdtDrvStren = 40.0 Ohm
> CkeDrvStren = 40.0 Ohm
> 
> Advanced \ AMD CBS \ NBIO Common Options
> _CLDO_VDDP Control = Auto (Default)_
> 
> Advanced \ AMD CBS \ UMC Common Options \ DRAM Memory Mapping
> BankGroupSwap = Enabled
> _BankGroupSwapAlt = Auto (Default)_
> 
> Extreme Tweaker
> _CPU Core Voltage = Auto (Default)_
> CPU SOC Voltage = Offset mode
> VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign = - (minus)
> - VDDSOC Voltage Offset = 0.10000
> _DRAM Voltage = 1.35000 (Default)_
> 
> Extreme Tweaker \ DRAM Timing Control
> DRAM ... = 14-13-13-13-26-42-6-8-36-Auto(4)-Auto(12)-10-Auto(0)-2-2-400-350-256-Auto(14)-8-Auto(6)-Auto(3)-Auto(1)-Auto(7)-Auto(7)-Auto(1)-Auto(5)-Auto(5)-Auto(8)
> ProcODT_SM = 60 ohm
> Cmd2T = 1T
> Gear Down Mode = Enabled
> _Power Down Enabled = Auto (Default)_
> RttNom = RZQ/3
> RttWr = RZQ/3
> RttPark = RZQ/1
> 
> Extreme Tweaker \ External Digi+ Power Control
> DRAM VBoot Voltage = 1.37500
> 
> 
> 
> Complete BETA BIOS 1403 setting file:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CPU3600_DRAM3200CL14-13_setting.txt
> 
> 
> 
> [2017/06/28 06:46:27]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P. Standard]
> D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3200 14-14-14-34-1.35V]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Auto]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Offset mode]
> VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign [-]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Offset [0.10000]
> DRAM Voltage [1.35000]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [13]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [13]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [13]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [26]
> Trc_SM [42]
> TrrdS_SM [6]
> TrrdL_SM [8]
> Tfaw_SM [36]
> TwtrS_SM [Auto]
> TwtrL_SM [Auto]
> Twr_SM [10]
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [2]
> TwrwrScl_SM [2]
> Trfc_SM [400]
> Trfc2_SM [350]
> Trfc4_SM [256]
> Tcwl_SM [Auto]
> Trtp_SM [8]
> Trdwr_SM [Auto]
> Twrrd_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrSd_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrDd_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdSc_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdSd_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdDd_SM [Auto]
> Tcke_SM [Auto]
> ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
> Power Down Enable [Auto]
> RttNom [RZQ/3]
> RttWr [RZQ/3]
> RttPark [RZQ/1]
> VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [Auto]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Auto]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> CPU Current Capability [Auto]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.37500]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Enabled]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Enabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
> In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [WDC WD6002FFWX-68TZ4N0]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> disk2go disk2go PURE S2 6.50 [Auto]
> SanDisk Extreme Pro 0 [Auto]
> USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Auto]
> USB3_6 [Auto]
> USB3_7 [Auto]
> USB3_8 [Auto]
> USB3_9 [Auto]
> USB3_10 [Auto]
> USB2_11 [Auto]
> USB2_12 [Auto]
> USB2_13 [Auto]
> USB2_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> USB_16 [Auto]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
> CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
> W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> IOMMU [Auto]
> Remote Display Feature [Auto]
> Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
> POST Report [3 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Disabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [1]
> Profile Name [[email protected]!]
> Save to Profile [2]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]
> 
> 
> 
> Credits goes to:
> 
> My previous/old stable setup was [email protected] [email protected]/s CL14-14-14-34-63-2T V1.3750 BETA BIOS 9943.


These work for my kit too ( F4-3200C14D-32GTZKW)........... Went from 2933 at 1T to this... I have no words... only a picture


----------



## DaOptika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Laying down the gauntlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> MAX ACB boost ~5.4GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , 1.362V MAX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , MAX tCTL ~52°C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> RAM boost ~4755MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , ~1.375V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


How did you set that? Never used the boost functionalities: can you explain it?


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Laying down the gauntlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> MAX ACB boost ~5.4GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , 1.362V MAX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , MAX tCTL ~52°C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> RAM boost ~4755MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , ~1.375V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What is going on here? Did I miss something or just a weird read error?


----------



## Clukos

Weird read error, HWiNFO is reporting some spikes in bclk for whatever reason.


----------



## gupsterg

@CeltPC

_NFS_ Edition







.

@Jpmboy

Yeah I was surprised I didn't have flames coming out of the rig! LOL

I should've kept these screenies as surprise to gain Silent Scone's X99 via the OCuk compo!







.

@DaOptika

It was a error'd read of BCLK.Basically as explained by Elmor/Mumak earlier in the thread. The HW does not support accurate readback, only current CPU AFAIK is Skylake. I've now changed the way HWiNFO monitors BCLK, launch HWiNFO click settings, one of the tabs has Periodic Polling , I unticked that now.

@Gadfly

R7+X370 just smoked X299!







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Okay, i decided that i don't like RYZEN overclocking for now... no matter what i do i am stuck at 3.7 GHz anything higher i am presented with 1.5 GHz in WIndows... I had 4 GHz booting but as soon as i opened Cinebench it crashed and after that i get the 1.5 GHz in Windows.. Set everything to auto and hit multiplier to 37 and all is well.. Go figure lol.
> 
> I guess i have to wait for new PROPER BIOS is coming out..
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *reko_t*
> 
> I have this exact same issue. I got my C6H today and I've tried with 1401 and 1403. If I try to go above 3.7 GHz the frequency gets set to 1.5 GHz. I noticed that when I OC >3.7ghz, the consequent boot takes longer than usually, I think the POST might fail for some reason and the mobo boots in some "safe mode". I tried setting all my case and CPU fans to run at max speed in BIOS, and after that I made a 3.8ghz OC, and then it rebooted and after a while (when it finally got to Windows), all the fans went silent, so it's definitely not using my "always max speed" fan settings anymore, which leads me to think that it is booting in some sort of safe mode.
> 
> However I have zero idea as of why the post fails.. I've tried using all settings auto, and I've tried specifying vcore as high as 1.4v, but no help. I find this pretty weird because I can easily get 3.7ghz stable, but 3.8 is having this much issues.. is this a C6H issue or is it possible that my ryzen isn't going to go higher than this?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> EDIT. And although it boots in 1.5ghz, if I go back to BIOS, there it shows the actual OC settings, eg. 3800 MHz.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *reko_t*
> 
> In case anyone else is having this issue.. I successfully got past 3.7 GHz by using pstate OC and cpu offset voltage instead of setting the multiplier in extreme overclocking.. Running 3.9 ghz stable now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

+rep for share of your fix reko_t. I had suggested that to hurricane28 it in another thread but it was no help IIRC. I know hurricane28 has R5 1600, what is your CPU?


----------



## reko_t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> +rep for share of your fix reko_t. I had suggested that to hurricane28 it in another thread but it was no help IIRC. I know hurricane28 has R5 1600, what is your CPU?


I have R7 1700.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol gup, I remain quietly pessimistic


----------



## gupsterg

You're ray of sunshine







.

I had all the "tweaks" that members highlight for BCLK "sticking".

- AI Tuner: Manual
- BCLK: 100MHz
- VRM Spread Spectrum: Disabled (which we know is nothing to do with it).

And if that reading had been real I just beat the extreme cooling subs!







.

So fine example how the "platform" is concerning readback of BCLK.


----------



## chakku

Is there a significant difference between AGESA 1.0.0.6 and 1.0.0.6a?


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazog*
> 
> These work for my kit too ( F4-3200C14D-32GTZKW)........... Went from 2933 at 1T to this... I have no words... only a picture












Could you please share with us your CPU OC settings? I've a different CPU but the settings from my previous stable OC config are failing with these new RAM settings. thx


----------



## hurricane28

Can someone explain to me what the heck is going on? In BIOS i get 3.8 GHz, Windows 10 also reports 3.8 GHz but CPU-Z and HWINFO64 report 1.5 GHz which are the correct values..

I enabled P state in advanced tab in BIOS but nothing works.. Tried different RAM speeds, same thing. No matter what i set above 3.7 GHz, it keeps getting back at 1.5 GHz.


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone explain to me what the heck is going on? In BIOS i get 3.8 GHz, Windows 10 also reports 3.8 GHz but CPU-Z and HWINFO64 report 1.5 GHz which are the correct values..
> 
> I enabled P state in advanced tab in BIOS but nothing works.. Tried different RAM speeds, same thing. No matter what i set above 3.7 GHz, it keeps getting back at 1.5 GHz.


I've read somewhere that this is a known issue, but very few appearances. Also it can happen with different boards, so it's an issue with Ryzen.
What about you go to default clocks?

This guy here advices to disable C6:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HJwBMOr0g4&feature=youtu.be&t=1358


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> Is there a significant difference between AGESA 1.0.0.6 and 1.0.0.6a?


As I recall, what we have in these latter test BIOSes is AGESA 1.0.0.6 RC4. I have been assuming that the "a" designation came from Asus. On the other hand, I could have this backwards or have recalled a misinformed post somewhere along the line.

There may be a connection between these release candidates and the EC 310, 311, and 312 confusion.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> I've read somewhere that this is a known issue, but very few appearances. Also it can happen with different boards, so it's an issue with Ryzen.
> What about you go to default clocks?
> 
> This guy here advices to disable C6:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HJwBMOr0g4&feature=youtu.be&t=1358


Thnx but i can't find any of these options in the BIOS.. He is using ASrock Taichi and i am on Asus Crosshair 6 hero.

I think i have to flash new BIOS because this is crap..


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone explain to me what the heck is going on? In BIOS i get 3.8 GHz, Windows 10 also reports 3.8 GHz but CPU-Z and HWINFO64 report 1.5 GHz which are the correct values..
> 
> I enabled P state in advanced tab in BIOS but nothing works.. Tried different RAM speeds, same thing. No matter what i set above 3.7 GHz, it keeps getting back at 1.5 GHz.


Can you post your BIOS settings?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> There may be a connection between these release candidates and the EC 310, 311, and 312 confusion.


Well I went EC FW 0312 last night from EC FW 0310. One behaviour I noted quickly was difference of posting of mobo when power is removed and reapplied to PSU. In the past it has been as described here. Some point some setting I use in my OC profile or UEFI combo with EC FW 0310 made it post ~upto 3x without an error Q-Code, setting itself up in this situation.

Now I'm back to 1x power down/up, when power has been removed and reapplied, same UEFI settings. I did check prior to going EC FW 0312. There is another aspect I'm noticing, but have to do more testing.


----------



## hurricane28

Finally!

D.O.C.P. did the trick









I don't know how stable this is but i will try to run IBT AVX very high or 10 passes.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally!
> 
> D.O.C.P. did the trick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how stable this is but i will try to run IBT AVX very high or 10 passes.


That's pretty good, that's around the same score a 7800x gets at 4.0GHz










And definitely better perf/watt










Not to mention the cost difference between 7800x + x299 vs 1600 + x370


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7gpMyj43ZFjck1jTmZMeThNOFk
> lol - pedal down!


thnks


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> That's pretty good, that's around the same score a 7800x gets at 4.0GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And definitely better perf/watt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the cost difference between 7800x + x299 vs 1600 + x370


Thnx.

This is my best so far:



What is the max save voltage of these chips and what is the max temp?

I seen 66 c in HWINFO64 but its nowhere near that temp because my 360 mm radiator feels very cool.


----------



## Clukos

I've seen people recommending 1.425v max to avoid degradation but I'm not sure. It's important to check your load voltage after the vdroop.


----------



## gupsterg

Nice result







.

Personally for daily use below 1.4V. Temps wise I aim to be <75°C when stress testing, which isn't gonna be an issue for your cooling.

You have Sense MI Skew: Disabled?

Temps 4 to 6 just hide.


----------



## hurricane28

Thnx,

This is what HWINFO64 reports:



Voltage is a little high imo but temps are rather good, i can get much lower temps because my fans only spin at 1800 RPM and they can spin up to 3K if needed, plenty of head room there.

I have LLC set to 4, maybe lowering it a bit and upper the voltage will net me even lower temps. I do not know how stable it is though, i am going to run IBT AVX now, or is there an better program to determine stability on these chips?

Why disabling temp 4 to 6? What are these temps?

What is sense MI skew and where can i find it? lol. So much settings...


----------



## Clukos

The SV12 TFN value is more trustworthy if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Well I went EC FW 0312 last night from EC FW 0310. One behaviour I noted quickly was difference of posting of mobo when power is removed and reapplied to PSU. In the past it has been as described here. Some point some setting I use in my OC profile or UEFI combo with EC FW 0310 made it post ~upto 3x without an error Q-Code, setting itself up in this situation.
> 
> Now I'm back to 1x power down/up, when power has been removed and reapplied, same UEFI settings. I did check prior to going EC FW 0312. There is another aspect I'm noticing, but have to do more testing.


I think I missed something but I can't find it in the thread: how were you able to change the EC version? I'm on 310 and would like to try 312 as well but it seems like we don't have control of that? I'm currently on BIOS 1403 on a non-X 1700.

That said, my system starts up quickly, no retries when POSTing unless I pull the plug for awhile so I can't say it's a problem. I"m running p-state OC at 3800 mhz and 3200 mhz on my RAM all day long so 1403 does get the job done for me regardless... except of course for RGB, lol.


----------



## T800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> That's pretty good, that's around the same score a 7800x gets at 4.0GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And definitely better perf/watt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the cost difference between 7800x + x299 vs 1600 + x370


But do not fail to notice of overclocking potential of 7800X for that kind of comparison.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> The SV12 TFN value is more trustworthy if I'm not mistaken.


Oh alright.

This is what i get in realbench:



I don't know if its any good but i just gave it a try.

What program is best for testing stability with these systems? I used to use IBT AVX but is it any good for RYZEN?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T800*
> 
> But do not fail to notice of overclocking potential of 7800X for that kind of comparison.


At which point you have to account for cooling, increased power draw and everything that comes with overclocking Skylake-X, cost and perf/watt goes out of the window. Stock benchmarks are actually "pretty" for x299, it's when you overclock that things go south. But this is not a discussion for this thread, there's plenty of it around x299 on this forum








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What program is best for testing stability with these systems? I used to use IBT AVX but is it any good for RYZEN?


It's good for testing stability but it draws way too much power for my liking, it's really an unrealistic scenario that you'll never see anywhere else. I used it a few times but I dropped it, the possibility of degrading/damaging the CPU is all too real with IBT AVX.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> At which point you have to account for cooling, increased power draw and everything that comes with overclocking Skylake-X, cost and perf/watt goes out of the window. Stock benchmarks are actually "pretty" for x299, it's when you overclock that things go south. But this is not a discussion for this thread, there's plenty of it around x299 on this forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's good for testing stability but it draws way too much power for my liking, it's really an unrealistic scenario that you'll never see anywhere else. I used it a few times but I dropped it, the possibility of degrading/damaging the CPU is all too real with IBT AVX.


Yea its fast, yea its powerful, yea it was rushed out even quicker then Ryzen was haha. And we thought we had it bad, those things are cooking up VRMs and derb8eaur is not happy about it.

This is whats more hilarious to me, although im not fully satisfied with Ryzen (especially with these lame and repeated cold boot issues) id rather have that then VRMs and cores that run so hot they can't even be cooled properly.

And glad someone else agrees about IBT, or the fact that it doesnt even fully stress your system in one go with everything working together.


----------



## ItsMB

Hi to all this people with F4-3200C14D-32GTZ.

Enter bios 1403 aituner manual, select your speed strap 3200 with Bclk on 100, put Vram voltage on 1.37 and VSoc on auto.(aprox 1.13 V)
Enter on timings and, use 2T, powerdown disabled and geardown disabled use Jedec but 560 tref, use auto its gonna be about 316, that boost your speed, take *SCL 2 and tRDRDSC1, your Tcke on auto is 8, use 2 (gave me an error on 1200 HCI 96 ohm) or 1, you cannot use 0 i dont know the reason, im just a noob learning.

All CAD values on auto. ( i think that if this values on auto are 24 ohm for 2666, and when you raise your speed to higher than 3466 the prefered values are 30, i dont think that you need to raise them more than 30 on 3200, just leave them on auto 24, i didint try but has logic). I dont know wich is my VDQ.

All Rtt on auto. As you can see on Samsung bdie specs about these chips, and how some of bdie kits guys are using that values, leave them on auto, dont use more than RQz/5 any of them, and when i say more i mean higher resistance value. if the RTTs are on default 0,0,48 as somebody said, why to use values of 120 ohm or 240 or things like that, has no reason. I think that this values are not make you able to train the memory better than on auto. I didint touch them, this values are highly technical and i dont have enough information about the kits to change them. You need some rare values dependent of Vref and Vtt multiplied for some rare factors like 0.8 or 0.9 depending on wich mode register the ram is, and i dont have idea about that.

CLDOVDDP Auto
VBoot at 1.38 V or something like that.
Use Proct 80 or 96.

You can TRY it.

I think that the Procdt is dependent of what voltage Ref and Vtt are, and these values on auto are riden by the VDRAM. If with that timings you use at 1.37 v, when you stress the ram at 96 ohm, the voltage on VDDR go to 1.39 autocrrected, and making the ram temperature raise 3 degrees than on 80, on 80 ohm, the voltage is that you selected is not going to change, so, maybe the Rtt values and the Cad on auto for 96 are low. With that 2 values and CAD and Rtt auto im able to train memory at 3200 and next strap. OFC with cold boot PSU Off, issues but is normal, it train at second or 3 max

Is nothing SPECIAL on this setup, the RAM is going to have about 47000-48000 Mb read, and latency aprox 76. Is not bad for a 2t kit. You can select next strapp too and try, with that voltages work too and test it, with that values have to run anyway and will have 49000-50000. I made a 800 HCI Memst already shared somepages ago.

This is my last 3 days setup and still no problems playing games and watching 34 porn videos at the same time, xD, this 8 cores are goodlike.Its a joke dw its just for cool the post. I read about 2000 pages on this thread, and all people is playing poker with some values, when this is not magic. The kit is prepared for work in an small range on values for a selected strapp and this is a problem about Gskill that doesnt provide high technical specs of this kit, or just cause these values are not programmed properly on the SPD for AMD at this moment and cannot be trained.

Guys getting crazy for try to make it run at STOCK designed specs, ITS A VENDOR PROBLEM. And dont forget that a XMP profile, supported or not supported, is an STOCK TESTED value.

With all of this i mean, im not an ASUS, Gskill (whatever vendor), AMD, AGESA engineer. Those guys are that have to provide me the information i need for make my kit to run, where are the SPECS of my hardware for my platform, where are the instrucctions of my BASIC software, or they have just to program it. On other hand, is different when I OC because is my problem. But some of your are getting mad, like me, just for run the kits on stock or in a simple XMPAMP whatever profile stable.

It could be a detail, a GREAT DETAIL, having all BIOS auto values shown, like the timings after a train , for example, or properly explained with their ranges. It could HELP more.

This platform seems a 30000 opened doors without any light on the rooms. But is cheap, maybe is just that, nobody said us that we will need a lantern until they end the works, and weve to fight them to make them end it, cause we already paid the house and they gave us the keys, is not an occupied house guys, dont allow water leackages at the roof, and dont miss the battery of the lanterns pls, charge them every night xD

Give me a like if you didnt get bored, and dont forget to subscribe to my channel, give me the money, ez money for explain nothing xD
Edit to much*********, hahahaha


----------



## ninogui

Guys

I´d like to share my settings, but
on bios 1403 trying to save bios settings to usb pen with either ctrl 2 or *.cmo, the bar shows up but it nothing happens and no file created
this usb pen is the uefi boot and recognized in bios, this happens on any usb port including bios flashback port

any ideas ?


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninogui*
> 
> Guys
> 
> I´d like to share my settings, but
> on bios 1403 trying to save bios settings to usb pen with either ctrl 2 or *.cmo, the bar shows up but it nothing happens and no file created
> this usb pen is the uefi boot and recognized in bios, this happens on any usb port including bios flashback port
> 
> any ideas ?


use Usb in any port, go oc profile settings the last option and when you select the folder or usb press Ctrl+F2, it has to save it on txt.
Maybe youre just not selecting allocation. You can see it displyed on yellow.


----------



## gupsterg

@hurricane28

As Clukos guided that is best voltage to view, I used MAX value as my guide to my upper limit for "safety". If you see my thread you see a section regarding LLC, just be aware SW/DMM is not quick enough to capture it's effects. Temp 4-6 why I said hide as I have seen them not used for anything so far.

When testing RAM OC/tweaks HCi Memtest/GSAT. For CPU/whole OC profile IBT AVX, Y-Cruncher (without FFT test as it seem to not load Ryzen much), custom x264, RealBench Stress mode, etc. Everyone's CPU can react differently to each, so using as many as you see fit is what I'd say. I also like using [email protected] as it's a productive stress test and has varying load. So system go low/high more, which can show instability vs an app that just keep system high load.

@remnants

In a post yesterday I hypothesised which UEFI may contain EC FW 312, this held true, it is not linked on this thread or the web. As it could lead to bricked board dunno if all would wanna try method.

UEFI 9943 opened up high RAM MHz for me. Most of my RAM testing has been done on W10C, I noted fluid window movement when organising HCI Memtest 16 instances. I went back to W7 as prefer that. I started noting when I went past 3333MHz and started HCI Memtest the mouse was smooth but grabbing a window and moving it was not. IBT AVX custom 13312MB no issues and other apps. The aspect of moving HCI Memtest windows seems to have improved vastly on EC FW 0312.

Now on EC FW 0310 with say 9943 I reached max ~3500MHz on 2x R7 1700, loose setup C16 2T. Tightest/best performing for me was The Stilt's 3333MHz Fast timings setup. I couldn't get 3466MHz tight, so if I gain that emulating some past testing settings then I would conclude in my case EC FW 0312 has changed something.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea its fast, yea its powerful, yea it was rushed out even quicker then Ryzen was haha. And we thought we had it bad, those things are cooking up VRMs and derb8eaur is not happy about it.
> 
> This is whats more hilarious to me, although im not fully satisfied with Ryzen (especially with these lame and repeated cold boot issues) id rather have that then VRMs and cores that run so hot they can't even be cooled properly.
> 
> And glad someone else agrees about IBT, or the fact that it doesnt even fully stress your system in one go with everything working together.


Feel the same way man.

I used to use IBT AVX to determine my FX 8350 "stability" but after 20 passes on high i tried to game and it crashed... same problem when i was video editing, IBT stable but that's about it.. as soon as i opened Premiere Pro my system powered off or i got an blue screen.

I used OCCT with AVX enabled, all is well and i had not a single BSOD or anything regard instability. I guess i have to use it on RYZEN too as i can't pass IBT AVX but i can pass anything else lol.


----------



## ninogui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMB*
> 
> use Usb in any port, go oc profile settings the last option and when you select the folder or usb press Ctrl+F2, it has to save it on txt.
> Maybe youre just not selecting allocation. You can see it displyed on yellow.


yes I know .. usb contents are displayed location yellow chosen but really when trying to save the bar shows up but acts like it did nothing, and it did not that´s why I think it´s weird


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninogui*
> 
> yes I know .. usb contents are displayed location yellow chosen but really when trying to save the bar shows up but acts like it did nothing, and it did not that´s why I think it´s weird


try saving the profile on the cmos before you try to save it on the usb, use a name and asign a number, and after this charge on usb


----------



## GraveNoX

1700X @ 3.9 Ghz and 3200 14-14-14-30-50 1T

        

Blender 2.78 http://download.blender.org/release/Blender2.78/
http://www.overclock.net/t/1618534/blender-ryzen-scene-benchmark/0_50
100 samples - 15.02s
150 samples - 22.16s
200 samples - 29.39s
250 samples - 36.69s

Frybench - 2m 15s

CB R15 - 1744
CB R15 - performance bias - 1800+

CB R11.5 - 19.20


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> How is pressure built-up handled in custom loops? If the temperature keeps increasing with a failed pump in a closed system things get complicated (or liquid spilled), aye?!


I got small vent im my reservoir to release pressure. Main problem with AIO is that pump sits on top of CPU so gets HOT water in it. Where in closed loop Pump is AFTER radiator so Cool water gets in it !!!

I **** You not My pump remembers Phenom x6 !!! Its 6th build its used in. No noise rattle ect never ran dry ect. Once It dies ill get another one like it


----------



## ninogui

Unable to post bios settings here are some reading on aida cinebench

All seems well but I have the cold boot problem.. system shuts down and restarts properly within the first half hour or something but if left alone for a few hours it will restart twice and load the 2400 base settings.

tried procodt at 68 and 80 no result
pstate o and offset + 0.087, vdsock offset 0.034-7
llc 2 on both settings
throttles disabled etc also skew

ram is flarex 3200 34-14-4-4-4 3.7 - 3.75 and boot 3.9

what might be wrong ? is there a way to tune the vdsoc boot power ?

Btw I also have that sudden fan start spinning at max problem, out of nowhere and whatever the profile, and it hits random fan headers


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Oh alright.
> This is what i get in realbench:
> 
> I don't know if its any good but i just gave it a try.
> What program is best for testing stability with these systems? I used to use IBT AVX but is it any good for RYZEN?


use the new version of realbench (2.54) for Ryzen. And use the stress test, not the benchmark for stability.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> There may be a connection between these release candidates and the EC 310, 311, and 312 confusion.
> 
> 
> 
> ... Well I went EC FW 0312 last night from EC FW 0310. ]
Click to expand...

Does this EC FW change occur as a result of using BIOS Flashback instead of loading a BIOS via one of the other methods? I have 312 under 1403 and don't have an EC upgrade tool, so I suspect that my using of flashback only is a factor.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> use the new version of realbench (2.54) for Ryzen. And use the stress test, not the benchmark for stability.


Alright, thnx but where can i download realbench 2.54? Can't find it anywhere..


----------



## hsn

which one the new EC?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMB*
> 
> Hi to all this people with F4-3200C14D-32GTZ.
> 
> Enter bios 1403 aituner manual, select your speed strap 3200 with Bclk on 100, put Vram voltage on 1.37 and VSoc on auto.(aprox 1.13 V)
> Enter on timings and, use 2T, powerdown disabled and geardown disabled use Jedec but 560 tref, use auto its gonna be about 316, that boost your speed, take *SCL 2 and tRDRDSC1, your Tcke on auto is 8, use 2 (gave me an error on 1200 HCI 96 ohm) or 1, you cannot use 0 i dont know the reason, im just a noob learning.
> 
> All CAD values on auto. ( i think that if this values on auto are 24 ohm for 2666, and when you raise your speed to higher than 3466 the prefered values are 30, i dont think that you need to raise them more than 30 on 3200, just leave them on auto 24, i didint try but has logic). I dont know wich is my VDQ.
> 
> All Rtt on auto. As you can see on Samsung bdie specs about these chips, and how some of bdie kits guys are using that values, leave them on auto, dont use more than RQz/5 any of them, and when i say more i mean higher resistance value. if the RTTs are on default 0,0,48 as somebody said, why to use values of 120 ohm or 240 or things like that, has no reason. I think that this values are not make you able to train the memory better than on auto. I didint touch them, this values are highly technical and i dont have enough information about the kits to change them. You need some rare values dependent of Vref and Vtt multiplied for some rare factors like 0.8 or 0.9 depending on wich mode register the ram is, and i dont have idea about that.
> 
> CLDOVDDP Auto
> VBoot at 1.38 V or something like that.
> Use Proct 80 or 96.
> 
> You can TRY it.
> 
> I think that the Procdt is dependent of what voltage Ref and Vtt are, and these values on auto are riden by the VDRAM. If with that timings you use at 1.37 v, when you stress the ram at 96 ohm, the voltage on VDDR go to 1.39 autocrrected, and making the ram temperature raise 3 degrees than on 80, on 80 ohm, the voltage is that you selected is not going to change, so, maybe the Rtt values and the Cad on auto for 96 are low. With that 2 values and CAD and Rtt auto im able to train memory at 3200 and next strap. OFC with cold boot PSU Off, issues but is normal, it train at second or 3 max
> 
> Is nothing SPECIAL on this setup, the RAM is going to have about 47000-48000 Mb read, and latency aprox 76. Is not bad for a 2t kit. You can select next strapp too and try, with that voltages work too and test it, with that values have to run anyway and will have 49000-50000. I made a 800 HCI Memst already shared somepages ago.
> 
> This is my last 3 days setup and still no problems playing games and watching 34 porn videos at the same time, xD, this 8 cores are goodlike.Its a joke dw its just for cool the post. I read about 2000 pages on this thread, and all people is playing poker with some values, when this is not magic. The kit is prepared for work in an small range on values for a selected strapp and this is a problem about Gskill that doesnt provide high technical specs of this kit, or just cause these values are not programmed properly on the SPD for AMD at this moment and cannot be trained.
> 
> Guys getting crazy for try to make it run at STOCK designed specs, ITS A VENDOR PROBLEM. And dont forget that a XMP profile, supported or not supported, is an STOCK TESTED value.
> 
> With all of this i mean, im not an ASUS, Gskill (whatever vendor), AMD, AGESA engineer. Those guys are that have to provide me the information i need for make my kit to run, where are the SPECS of my hardware for my platform, where are the instrucctions of my BASIC software, or they have just to program it. On other hand, is different when I OC because is my problem. But some of your are getting mad, like me, just for run the kits on stock or in a simple XMPAMP whatever profile stable.
> 
> It could be a detail, a GREAT DETAIL, having all BIOS auto values shown, like the timings after a train , for example, or properly explained with their ranges. It could HELP more.
> 
> This platform seems a 30000 opened doors without any light on the rooms. But is cheap, maybe is just that, nobody said us that we will need a lantern until they end the works, and weve to fight them to make them end it, cause we already paid the house and they gave us the keys, is not an occupied house guys, dont allow water leackages at the roof, and dont miss the battery of the lanterns pls, charge them every night xD
> 
> Give me a like if you didnt get bored, and dont forget to subscribe to my channel, give me the money, ez money for explain nothing xD
> Edit to much*********, hahahaha


I think this message can prove helpful to new overclockers here. However, I need to point out a couple of related things. When The Stilt referred to the real-time-termination loadings as {disabled, disabled, RZQ/5} I don't think he meant that the first two parameters were zero ohms. More likely 'disabled' sets them at infinity ohms.

To high a terminating resistance does not increase circuit "stress." It may degrade signal to reflected signal ratio, just as too low a terminating resistance may also degrade signal to reflected signal ratio. This is also true of procODT.

What specifically did you find in the B-die specs about RTT values? I looked and failed to find anything, perhaps from data saturation ennui.

Thanks


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I got small vent im my reservoir to release pressure. Main problem with AIO is that pump sits on top of CPU so gets HOT water in it. Where in closed loop Pump is AFTER radiator so Cool water gets in it !!!


The clamp part where the tube enter the pump are made of plastic. I can push the tube (+O-ring) back in using quite some force, but pulling it out needs much less force. I suspect that some part of the plastic ring/clamp holding the tube's end is broken.

According to Arctic the coolant is distilled water plus small amounts of oil. I can certainly attest to the oily nature of the residue. For fun and profit I also stuck my multimeter's probes into an oily pool I found left on the frame of my GPU's cooler. No electrical currents going through there, so nothing to worry about.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Does this EC FW change occur as a result of using BIOS Flashback instead of loading a BIOS via one of the other methods? I have 312 under 1403 and don't have an EC upgrade tool, so I suspect that my using of flashback only is a factor.


My 312 likely came as part of 0096 when the EC changes of 0003 were removed. So if you ever went that route, this may be the source.


----------



## gilly8192

Hi,
I am having a problem and i'm not sure whether it is the BIOS (tried 1401 and 1403) or the board. When i go and set the voltage on the vcore to 1.375v it comes up as 1.417v, the vsoc has the same problem where i set it to 1.21250v and it comes up as 1.264v, the dramm also seems to have the same problem where a voltage of 1.29500v comes up as 1.351v. Does anyone have any idea whether this is a known bios bug, a problem with the board or something else. This problem is consistent across cmos clears, bios versions etc etc for me. If anyone can point me in the right direction it would be appreciated. I apologise if this is the wrong place to ask but this seems to be somewhere with a lot of people with the board and everyone seems to know what they are talking about.
thanks


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Does this EC FW change occur as a result of using BIOS Flashback instead of loading a BIOS via one of the other methods? I have 312 under 1403 and don't have an EC upgrade tool, so I suspect that my using of flashback only is a factor.


EC FW update does not occur via flashback, only the UEFI file as a whole is loaded. The UEFI file contains EC FW as stated by The Stilt.

EC FW update occurs once motherboard has finished posting.

EC FW updating is automatic feature *but* disabled from UEFI 0902 onwards, except two UEFIs, one publicly available, one not. Timur Born has highlighted both, as I did yesterday.

So as stated by The Stilt 0312 is part of newer UEFIs but I was not gaining it as updating blocked.

So I flash the UEFI that doesn't have block, mobo post, update EC FW, then I can flash any UEFI and it will still be there.

As highlighted some things I do believe have changed for me. Currently testing gaining 3466MHz tight. First I did several setups as previous testing as on EC FW 0310. All of these failed but with less errors from compares I did. I have only 1 error in 1 instance of 16 HCI windows to quash, which is eluding me now.

It maybe a placebo effect of having EC FW 0312 vs 0310, I will have to go over past data more thoroughly.


----------



## The Stilt

Swapped in the R7 1700 CPU, which has the MEMCLK hole located in the 3212.8 - 3347.2MHz region on dual rank modules and at default CLDO_VDDP voltage. I've usually used 96Ohm ProcODT on B-die dual rank modules, since it seems to provide the best cold booting ability. However it seems that with certain CPU, motherboard and DRAM configurations (even within the same exact spec) 96Ohm ProcODT might be too high and cause signaling issues (extremely random and < 80 in size errors in HCI Memtest). There seems to be some correlation with the memory timings as well, especially with the tWR value.

In some cases it might be that the system will require greater than 80Ohm ProcODT in order to be able to cold boot properly, but the next available option (96Ohm) is too high to maintain the signal integrity. In these cases I would suggest that you move the DIMMs for the normal A2 & B2 slot pair to A1 & B1 slots, since the slots closer to the CPU seem to be able to handle lower ProcODT (80Ohms) than the slots further away from the CPU.

- A2 & B2 slots populated
- ProcODT 80Ohms
- VDDCR_SoC 1.05000V
- DRAM Voltage & Boot Voltage 1.39000V (1.404V actual, *keep the runtime and boot options synced*)
- CAD Controls "Auto" (0-0/32, 0-0/32, 0-0/32, 24/24/24/24Ohm)
- Rtt_Nom = Disabled, Rtt_Wr = Disabled, Rtt_Park = RZQ/5 (48Ohm) - i.e. "Auto"
- CLDO_VDDP = 975mV (to push the MEMCLK hole further away from the current operating frequency, somewhat enhances cold boot capability)

These settings are pretty fast for a rather low quality B-die DR modules:


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I think this message can prove helpful to new overclockers here. However, I need to point out a couple of related things. When The Stilt referred to the real-time-termination loadings as {disabled, disabled, RZQ/5} I don't think he meant that the first two parameters were zero ohms. More likely 'disabled' sets them at infinity ohms.
> 
> To high a terminating resistance does not increase circuit "stress." It may degrade signal to reflected signal ratio, just as too low a terminating resistance may also degrade signal to reflected signal ratio. This is also true of procODT.
> 
> What specifically did you find in the B-die specs about RTT values? I looked and failed to find anything, perhaps from data saturation ennui.
> 
> Thanks


This is a message in general, xd. I know that Proct is a termination resistance an does not have any effect on the current, but im showing my results llooking at voltages and temperatures cause i dont know the values that and specific procdt value can influde after a train, i know is just for noise etc.. like on any comunication bus, industrial, or any ethernet etc... More or less that i try to say is that i dont have enough information about all this stuff.

The Rtt values maybe are that infinite i dont know what he mean, maybe a disabled is infinite. I mean that 48 is more close to 0 than 240, its only a conclusion that can be wrong, xD

The B-die document about im talking is the Spec samsung support file on samsung site about our chips, but they only talk about speed to 2666 max, so 3200 is not specified in any caculation. I might be provided by Gskill to amd, and from amd to asus i guess, this is why im talking about the responsability of the vendors of suplly the proper specs. Excuse my confusing words im not a perfect english speaker, and imagine the expressions, xDDDD


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Swapped in the R7 1700 CPU, which has the MEMCLK hole located in the 3212.8 - 3347.2MHz region on dual rank modules and at default CLDO_VDDP voltage. I've usually used 96Ohm ProcODT on B-die dual rank modules, since it seems to provide the best cold booting ability. However it seems that with certain CPU, motherboard and DRAM configurations (even within the same exact spec) 96Ohm ProcODT might be too high and cause signaling issues (extremely random and < 80 in size errors in HCI Memtest). There seems to be some correlation with the memory timings as well, especially with the tWR value.
> 
> In some cases it might be that the system will require greater than 80Ohm ProcODT in order to be able to cold boot properly, but the next available option (96Ohm) is too high to maintain the signal integrity. In these cases I would suggest that you move the DIMMs for the normal A2 & B2 slot pair to A1 & B1 slots, since the slots closer to the CPU seem to be able to handle lower ProcODT (80Ohms) than the slots further away from the CPU.
> 
> - A2 & B2 slots populated
> - ProcODT 80Ohms
> - VDDCR_SoC 1.05000V
> - DRAM Voltage & Boot Voltage 1.39000V (1.404V actual, *keep the runtime and boot options synced*)
> - CAD Controls "Auto" (0-0/32, 0-0/32, 0-0/32, 24/24/24/24Ohm)
> - Rtt_Nom = Disabled, Rtt_Wr = Disabled, Rtt_Park = RZQ/5 (48Ohm) - i.e. "Auto"
> - CLDO_VDDP = 975mV (to push the MEMCLK hole further away from the current operating frequency, somewhat enhances cold boot capability)
> 
> These settings are pretty fast for a rather low quality B-die DR modules:


This setup only work on your bios true???? Ty for share


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMB*
> 
> This setup only work on your bios true???? Ty for share


Haven't tried, however by default the modified bios should always suit better for 1 DPC configurations.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Does this EC FW change occur as a result of using BIOS Flashback instead of loading a BIOS via one of the other methods? I have 312 under 1403 and don't have an EC upgrade tool, so I suspect that my using of flashback only is a factor.
> 
> 
> 
> My 312 likely came as part of 0096 when the EC changes of 0003 were removed. So if you ever went that route, this may be the source.
Click to expand...

I have 0003, but don't recall ever installing it, or even putting it on a USB drive to apply to the Computer Under Test.


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Haven't tried, however by default the modified bios should always suit better for 1 DPC configurations.


With that timings on 1401 and 1403 dont reach that percent HCI without fails, anyway youre setting some not auto values and higher voltage than i tried on every setup. It seems the higher speed rates you can reach with 2r 1dpc. and using 1t overided. Think only run on your bios, xD we should try.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> The clamp part where the tube enter the pump are made of plastic. I can push the tube (+O-ring) back in using quite some force, but pulling it out needs much less force. I suspect that some part of the plastic ring/clamp holding the tube's end is broken.
> 
> According to Arctic the coolant is distilled water plus small amounts of oil. I can certainly attest to the oily nature of the residue. For fun and profit I also stuck my multimeter's probes into an oily pool I found left on the frame of my GPU's cooler. No electrical currents going through there, so nothing to worry about.


Good to hear. I use compression fittings had plastic clamp ones that came in standard. I just used piece of copper wire and allot of turning force so it almost cut the hose off







Still on pump holding strong as hell.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I think this message can prove helpful to new overclockers here. However, I need to point out a couple of related things. When The Stilt referred to the real-time-termination loadings as {disabled, disabled, RZQ/5} I don't think he meant that the first two parameters were zero ohms. More likely 'disabled' sets them at infinity ohms.
> 
> To high a terminating resistance does not increase circuit "stress." It may degrade signal to reflected signal ratio, just as too low a terminating resistance may also degrade signal to reflected signal ratio. This is also true of procODT.
> 
> What specifically did you find in the B-die specs about RTT values? I looked and failed to find anything, perhaps from data saturation ennui.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> This is a message in general, xd. I know that Proct is a termination resistance an does not have any effect on the current, but im showing my results llooking at voltages and temperatures cause i dont know the values that and specific procdt value can influde after a train, i know is just for noise etc.. like on any comunication bus, industrial, or any ethernet etc... More or less that i try to say is that i dont have enough information about all this stuff.
> 
> The Rtt values maybe are that infinite i dont know what he mean, maybe a disabled is infinite. I mean that 48 is more close to 0 than 240, its only a conclusion that can be wrong, xD
> 
> The B-die document about im talking is the Spec samsung support file on samsung site about our chips, but they only talk about speed to 2666 max, so 3200 is not specified in any caculation. I might be provided by Gskill to amd, and from amd to asus i guess, this is why im talking about the responsability of the vendors of suplly the proper specs. Excuse my confusing words im not a perfect english speaker, and imagine the expressions, xDDDD
Click to expand...

I found that I had another different Samsung document than I referred to earlier. An extract of the state table for RTT is below. One can see that with *The Stilt*'s recommendation {nom disabled, wr disabled, park RZQ/5} that RZQ/5 is always used. RZQ/5 is 48 ohms per this document. This value might be expected to reasonably match likely trace impedances, although what the relevant C6H trace impedances are is unknown to me.

Conversely, more or less, the *Ramad/Jackalito/HarrySun* values of {nom RZQ/3, wr RZQ/3, park RZQ/1} when applied to the state table yield a termination resistance that fluctuates. I'm not sure what advantage that would have.

I'm not certain what your recommendation of {auto, auto, auto} actually does, so I'll just add that to my test matrix. Edit: Discovering an earlier message I missed, I think this is *The Stilt*'s {disabled, disabled, 48 ohm} condition.

For reference, I am presently running RZQ/2 on 1403 for all three parameters from a month-ago recommendation by *BoMbY*. He didn't answer my question about his rationale for these values. My present thinking is that these impedances may be too high for good matching.

And then there is *The Stilt*'s spasm version of 1403 still to test. Sigh.



from _DDR4 SDRAM Specification, Device Operation & Timing Diagram_, 2014, page 178

The circuit diagram (simpified, I'm sure) extracted below suggests why there may be a change in DRAM power usage. The lower the terminating resistor, the more current flows to the signal lead and thence to eventually to ground. There are a lot of terminating resistors.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Alright, thnx but where can i download realbench 2.54? Can't find it anywhere..


http://dlcdnmkt.asus.com/rog/RealBench_v2.54.zip?_ga=2.118948489.1200526813.1498487937-446180562.1468895089


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Swapped in the R7 1700 CPU, which has the MEMCLK hole located in the 3212.8 - 3347.2MHz region on dual rank modules and at default CLDO_VDDP voltage. I've usually used 96Ohm ProcODT on B-die dual rank modules, since it seems to provide the best cold booting ability. However it seems that with certain CPU, motherboard and DRAM configurations (even within the same exact spec) 96Ohm ProcODT might be too high and cause signaling issues (extremely random and < 80 in size errors in HCI Memtest). There seems to be some correlation with the memory timings as well, especially with the tWR value.
> 
> In some cases it might be that the system will require greater than 80Ohm ProcODT in order to be able to cold boot properly, but the next available option (96Ohm) is too high to maintain the signal integrity. In these cases I would suggest that you move the DIMMs for the normal A2 & B2 slot pair to A1 & B1 slots, since the slots closer to the CPU seem to be able to handle lower ProcODT (80Ohms) than the slots further away from the CPU.
> 
> - A2 & B2 slots populated
> - ProcODT 80Ohms
> - VDDCR_SoC 1.05000V
> - DRAM Voltage & Boot Voltage 1.39000V (1.404V actual, *keep the runtime and boot options synced*)
> - CAD Controls "Auto" (0-0/32, 0-0/32, 0-0/32, 24/24/24/24Ohm)
> - Rtt_Nom = Disabled, Rtt_Wr = Disabled, Rtt_Park = RZQ/5 (48Ohm) - i.e. "Auto"
> - CLDO_VDDP = 975mV (to push the MEMCLK hole further away from the current operating frequency, somewhat enhances cold boot capability)
> 
> These settings are pretty fast for a rather low quality B-die DR modules:]


Any reason to disable BGS Alternative instead of BGS?


----------



## finalheaven

@gupsterg

Let us know if you believe there is a real/proven benefit to 0312. I am still at 0310. Is AMD the one that is blocking the EC updates now?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> EC FW update does not occur via flashback, only the UEFI file as a whole is loaded. The UEFI file contains EC FW as stated by The Stilt.
> 
> EC FW update occurs once motherboard has finished posting.
> 
> EC FW updating is automatic feature *but* disabled from UEFI 0902 onwards, except two UEFIs, one publicly available, one not. Timur Born has highlighted both, as I did yesterday.
> 
> So as stated by The Stilt 0312 is part of newer UEFIs but I was not gaining it as updating blocked.
> 
> So I flash the UEFI that doesn't have block, mobo post, update EC FW, then I can flash any UEFI and it will still be there.
> 
> As highlighted some things I do believe have changed for me. Currently testing gaining 3466MHz tight. First I did several setups as previous testing as on EC FW 0310. All of these failed but with less errors from compares I did. I have only 1 error in 1 instance of 16 HCI windows to quash, which is eluding me now.
> 
> It maybe a placebo effect of having EC FW 0312 vs 0310, I will have to go over past data more thoroughly.


Could be that it was freaking 16c in my living room... Two weeks ago we ware tweeking with 26c in same room.....


----------



## Sufferage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Can everyone with > 3200 mhz memory/tight timings post their Performance Test Memory scores please?
> It's a free download and nice program, but would like to see how my scores compare to others while tweaking memory. Ryzen seems to get a bad score compared to Intel, and I am sure it is due to the low latency score, yet it gives me 55 for latency, so obviously it is not 55 ns, just some random scoring.
> 
> http://www.passmark.com/products/pt.htm


Here you go, best i could do so far @3466, CL15...


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I found that I had another different Samsung document than I referred to earlier. An extract of the state table for RTT is below. One can see that with *The Stilt*'s recommendation {nom disabled, wr disabled, park RZQ/5} that RZQ/5 is always used. RZQ/5 is 48 ohms per this document. This value might be expected to reasonably match likely trace impedances, although what the relevant C6H trace impedances are is unknown to me.
> 
> Conversely, more or less, the *Ramad/Jackalito/HarrySun* values of {nom RZQ/3, wr RZQ/3, park RZQ/1} when applied to the state table yield a termination resistance that fluctuates. I'm not sure what advantage that would have.
> 
> I'm not certain what your recommendation of {auto, auto, auto} actually does, so I'll just add that to my test matrix. Edit: Discovering an earlier message I missed, I think this is *The Stilt*'s {disabled, disabled, 48 ohm} condition.
> 
> For reference, I am presently running RZQ/2 on 1403 for all three parameters from a month-ago recommendation by *BoMbY*. He didn't answer my question about his rationale for these values. My present thinking is that these impedances may be too high for good matching.
> 
> And then there is *The Stilt*'s spasm version of 1403 still to test. Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> from _DDR4 SDRAM Specification, Device Operation & Timing Diagram_, 2014, page 178
> 
> The circuit diagram (simpified, I'm sure) extracted below suggests why there may be a change in DRAM power usage. The lower the terminating resistor, the more current flows to the signal lead and thence to eventually to ground. There are a lot of terminating resistors.


I dont know what my recomendation does, xD, i enter on this thread only to make my ram faster to play games properly, xD Since i make a couple of questions and some of you made me to read all the thread, so, i tried to configurate my ram as the best way i could do it. I find some information about these chips too, but never find out that schemes and rtt options that youre showing to me, i just setup the ram by trying 10 diferent setups through 3 bios, and my setup is based on my rare conclusions and on all of your problems along the thread that helped me a lot. I tried to share with you all at many posts. I dont know if my setup is good, but it works on my system, anyway is posible to be wrong, as i said is nothing special. Ty for the info.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Any reason to disable BGS Alternative instead of BGS?


The default configuration is BankGroupSwap = Enabled, BankGroupSwapAlternative = Disabled.
These two options are mutually exclusive, meaning they can both be disabled but they cannot be enabled simultaneously.

Disabling BankGroupSwap will improve the real world performance (by couple percent), however the reported bandwidth (e.g. AIDA) decreases by < 6%. Enabling BankGroupSwapAlternative has nearly the same positive effect on the real world performance, while the reported bandwidth remains at the same level with BankGroupSwap = Enabled.

Neither of the BankGroupSwap options should be touched, unless 1 DPC SR modules are used.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> Let us know if you believe there is a real/proven benefit to 0312. I am still at 0310. Is AMD the one that is blocking the EC updates now?


Will do







. No Asus, as this "functionality" was causing board bricking







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Could be that it was freaking 16c in my living room... Two weeks ago we ware tweeking with 26c in same room.....


You're in freezer!







I'm at ~25°C today. Weekish ago ~32°C







.


----------



## lordzed83

@gupsterg should see me running to work today in rain... Even underpants soaked Lovely British summer is finally here 15c outside raining 2 day constant now








Thats why i removed A/C unit from my Integra just extra weight to push around


----------



## LuckyImperial

@gupsterg

I had a chance to mess around with voltages and IBT AVX settings last night. Some interesting results...

Settings: First...I upped my volts to 1.40v @3.9GHz with LLC2, from 1.3685v (despite 1.3685v passing IBT AVX preset of Very High). This is where I did my testing - 1.40v, Auto PB, LLC2, 100x39, RAM 3200MHz CL14 1T.

Run 1: The first thing I did was test IBT AVX on Maximum preset. The result took forever so I only did one pass. I got a result value of around 3.5E-2 with a Gflops of 177. Huzzah! Much more consistent with your results.

Run 2: So my thought was, okay, more RAM means higher speeds and bigger result values. So, I did a custom test using 8000Mb of RAM and got an unusually low Gflop of like 142 and a result of like 2.97E-2 or something.

Run 3: My third test was my normal Very High preset which uses 4096Mb of RAM. I was right back to my normal values of ~150 Gflop and 2.99E-2 result.

Speculation of results: I can't say that more RAM means higher values because a custom 8000Mb test yielded pretty crappy results. Maybe because I'm using a non-x64 memory quantity that requires weird behaviors from RAM chips? However, I can conclude that custom tests will yield drastically different results from preset tests, and custom IBT AVX runs are not necessarily comparable.


----------



## EDWCode

Hi, I got my new system few days ago and I'm still tinkering with it, I got few questions to ask.
My system is:
Motherboard: Crosshair VI hero
Processor: Ryzen 7 1700
Cooler: NZXT kraken x62
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 2x16GB 3200 MHz CL16 kit

As I'm tinkering with it, I was able to get processor to 3.8 GHz, during AIDA 64 test max 77 degrees C, average at 73 degrees, but was unable to get RAM to 3200 MHz, only 2933 max, is there any way to get it to run ta 3200MHz? And as I can tell, with stable system it takes up to 10 secs to POST, is there any way to make it POST faster? Sorry if it was answered before, I don't have much time to read through all of it. BIOS is updated to 1403 atm. This is my first AMD build, so some things seems a bit different than what I'm used to.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The default configuration is BankGroupSwap = Enabled, BankGroupSwapAlternative = Disabled.
> These two options are mutually exclusive, meaning they can both be disabled but they cannot be enabled simultaneously.
> 
> Disabling BankGroupSwap will improve the real world performance (by couple percent), however the reported bandwidth (e.g. AIDA) decreases by < 6%. *Enabling BankGroupSwapAlternative* has nearly the same positive effect on the real world performance, while the reported bandwidth remains at the same level with BankGroupSwap = Enabled.
> 
> Neither of the BankGroupSwap options should be touched, unless 1 DPC SR modules are used.


Don't you mean disabling the Alternative BGS and having BGS enabled like in your screenshot?


----------



## Kriant

Used the settings posted by @harrysun earlier in this thread for his Gskill mem kit. Pushed my F4-3200C15D-32GTZ's to 3200 13-13-13-30-42-2T geardown disabled. Did 7h of memtest - so far so good

Prime95 tonight. Hopefully it will work.


----------



## Clukos

This is with BGS Alternative disabled and BGS enabled:


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Used the settings posted by @harrysun earlier in this thread for his Gskill mem kit. Pushed my F4-3200C15D-32GTZ's to 3200 13-13-13-30-42-2T geardown disabled. Did 7h of memtest - so far so good
> 
> Prime95 tonight. Hopefully it will work.












Is your CPU @4000 while testing? Would be interesting to see your settings?
For the mem, did you modified the posted values only?


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your CPU @4000 while testing? Would be interesting to see your settings?
> For the mem, did you modified the posted values only?


I had it at 100 BLCK 39.5 multi, so 3950 for the overnight memtest. I am having a bit of trouble keeping the 4000 ghz in check, so I'm settling at 3950mzh 1.39375v + LLC2. I will post some screenshots when I get back home. Need to test with Prime as I had 102.6 BLCK settings ironed out, but BLCK 100 and 3200 is uncharted territory when it comes to Prime 12h+ stability test.


----------



## DaOptika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gilly8192*
> 
> Hi,
> I am having a problem and i'm not sure whether it is the BIOS (tried 1401 and 1403) or the board. When i go and set the voltage on the vcore to 1.375v it comes up as 1.417v, the vsoc has the same problem where i set it to 1.21250v and it comes up as 1.264v, the dramm also seems to have the same problem where a voltage of 1.29500v comes up as 1.351v. Does anyone have any idea whether this is a known bios bug, a problem with the board or something else. This problem is consistent across cmos clears, bios versions etc etc for me. If anyone can point me in the right direction it would be appreciated. I apologise if this is the wrong place to ask but this seems to be somewhere with a lot of people with the board and everyone seems to know what they are talking about.
> thanks


For me it's the same thing, but in the other direction. Every voltage is measured too low.

I saw different tests that showed you should rely on the set voltages, not on the measured ones. So don't try to compensate it.

Would be great if Asus integrates an option to manually trim this measurement offset, but we would need someone to request it directly to have a chance


----------



## Masterchief79

Hey guys, quick question: Just OCed my 1700 to 4GHz on 1403 BIOS and HWInfo says it clocked to 4.1GHz in Cinebench on all cores? Sensor fail or did it really run with 4.1? What do you think of the score?


----------



## wolfpack122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question: Just OCed my 1700 to 4GHz on 1403 BIOS and HWInfo says it clocked to 4.1GHz in Cinebench on all cores? Sensor fail or did it really run with 4.1? What do you think of the score?


That's a readout error in HWinfo. It read the BCLK as 103 for a moment, so the CPU frequency was reported as 4120MHz (40x103).
Your score is good. If you are able to increase the memory frequency you will be able to get an even higher score.

Edit: removed my misleading misunderstanding.


----------



## gupsterg

@Clukos @wolfpack122
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Don't you mean disabling the Alternative BGS and having BGS enabled like in your screenshot?


Quote:


> Neither of the BankGroupSwap options should be touched, unless 1 DPC SR modules are used.


For 2 dimm per channel dual rank leave as is, ie UEFI defaults.
For 1 dimm per channel dual rank leave as is, ie UEFI defaults.
For 2 dimm per channel single rank leave as is, ie UEFI defaults.

Only for 1 dimm per channel single rank set as Disabled for both.


----------



## wolfpack122

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Clukos @wolfpack122
> 
> For 2 dimm per channel dual rank leave as is, ie UEFI defaults.
> For 1 dimm per channel dual rank leave as is, ie UEFI defaults.
> For 2 dimm per channel single rank leave as is, ie UEFI defaults.
> 
> Only for 1 dimm per channel single rank set as Disabled for both.





Did I misunderstand what The Stilt mentioned in this post?


----------



## hurricane28

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20762859?

I love my new RYZEN!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfpack122*
> 
> Did I misunderstand what The Stilt mentioned in this post?


See the last sentence in the post, quoted below and my last post.
Quote:


> Neither of the BankGroupSwap options should be touched, unless 1 DPC SR modules are used.


The post that got Cluko's querying The Stilt was this post. The Stilt used dual rank RAM, 1 dimm per channel (A2 & B2), so he used UEFI defaults basically, ie BGS [Auto] = Enabled, BGSA [Auto] = Disabled.

Then see every other timing setup The Stilt has posted for single rank 1 dimm per channel. UEFI 9943 did not have BGSA option but by default it is off, his app did not show it then, link. This post has 3200/3333 safe/fast timings and RTC updated, link.

Then where members with say single rank 2 dimm per channel have asked The Stilt, the recommendation is as stated before in my post.


----------



## wolfpack122

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> See the last sentence in the post, quoted below and my last post.
> The post that got Cluko's querying The Stilt was this post. The Stilt used dual rank RAM, 1 dimm per channel (A2 & B2), so he used UEFI defaults basically, ie BGS [Auto] = Enabled, BGSA [Auto] = Disabled.
> 
> Then see every other timing setup The Stilt has posted for single rank 1 dimm per channel. UEFI 9943 did not have BGSA option but by default it is off, his app did not show it then, link. This post has 3200/3333 safe/fast timings and RTC updated, link.
> 
> Then where members with say single rank 2 dimm per channel have asked The Stilt, the recommendation is as stated before in my post.





Thank you gupsterg. It seems he meant that having BGSA on will have have the same positive effect as when BGS on and I got confused thinking having it on yields better performance.

Edit: Forgot to ask, how are you finding Bios 1403-SP42M to be? It gave me increased memory performance at the same timings as on 9943 but needed more CPU and SoC voltage to be stable.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfpack122*
> 
> Thank you gupsterg. It seems he meant that having BGSA on will have have the same positive effect as when BGS on and I got confused thinking having it on yields better performance.


No problem







. "Stuff" can make me go







at times as well







and how you state now is how I understood it as well







.


----------



## Ikarusflug

Hi,

I am looking for a 32 GB Kit (2x16) that is running on minimum 3200mhz. Preferably with RGB. Is there something like this on the market? I have only found these, but there are no reviews:

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/32GB-G-Skill-Trident-Z-RGB-DDR4-3200-DIMM-CL14-Dual-Kit_1171420.html


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfpack122*
> 
> Edit: Forgot to ask, how are you finding Bios 1403-SP42M to be? It gave me increased memory performance at the same timings as on 9943 but needed more CPU and SoC voltage to be stable.


My 3.8/3333 fast setup is as stable/uses same voltage points between all UEFIs, tested so far.

Meddling around to get 3466MHz tight working I killed an OS














. 1st time in god knows when, luckily I have image to restore it, using another SSD with clean OS and known good OC profile for now







.


----------



## Krischan

same problem here, I hope they sort it out ASAP, it's the only gripe I have with this platform/ motherboard


----------



## wolfpack122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> My 3.8/3333 fast setup is as stable/uses same voltage points between all UEFIs, tested so far.
> 
> Meddling around to get 3466MHz tight working I killed an OS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 1st time in god knows when, luckily I have image to restore it, using another SSD with clean OS and known good OC profile for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's the risk of memory overclocking.
Have you tried testing with the command rate at 2T?


----------



## slinkeril

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Clukos @wolfpack122
> 
> For 2 dimm per channel dual rank leave as is, ie UEFI defaults.
> For 1 dimm per channel dual rank leave as is, ie UEFI defaults.
> For 2 dimm per channel single rank leave as is, ie UEFI defaults.
> 
> Only for 1 dimm per channel single rank set as Disabled for both.


How does one tell if the RAM is single or dual? ive included a photo of my sticks, i only have 2 x 8GB installing in the board


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slinkeril*
> 
> How does one tell if the RAM is single or dual? ive included a photo of my sticks, i only have 2 x 8GB installing in the board.


http://www.memorytoday.com/files/figure-7_187.jpg

Typically single rank ram only has IC's on one side, the exception being if you have an 8Gb stick with 4Gb on each side (rare these days).


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> http://www.memorytoday.com/files/figure-7_187.jpg
> 
> Typically single rank ram only has IC's on one side, the exception being if you have an 8Gb stick with 4Gb on each side (rare these days).


Look on the holes of the cover of the stick, xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> http://www.memorytoday.com/files/figure-7_187.jpg
> 
> Typically single rank ram only has IC's on one side, the exception being if you have an 8Gb stick with 4Gb on each side (rare these days).


Actually youd be very surprised, me and another member (forgot who) compared the same identical sticks thru taiphoon burner. His was dual sided 4gb per side 2x8gb and mine is 1 8gb per side 2x8gb same kit same model number. And as it happens, its the exact same kit he has but in red. So who knows if taiphoon is really accurate, if it is thats why there is SO much variance between corsair kits.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMB*
> 
> Look on the holes of the cover of the stick, xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


I don't understand what you're trying to say here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Actually youd be very surprised, me and another member (forgot who) compared the same identical sticks thru taiphoon burner. His was dual sided 4gb per side 2x8gb and mine is 1 8gb per side 2x8gb same kit same model number. And as it happens, its the exact same kit he has but in red. So who knows if taiphoon is really accurate, if it is thats why there is SO much variance between corsair kits.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Don't you mean disabling the Alternative BGS and having BGS enabled like in your screenshot?


No.

If you are using dual rank or 2 DPC single rank modules, you don't touch these options at all. This results in BankGroupSwap = Enabled and BankGroupSwapAlternative = Disabled (the configuration I was using).

With 1 DPC single rank configuration you should *either* disable both of them, or set BankGroupSwapAlternative = Enabled.

Enabling BankGroupSwapAlternative has the same positive effect on the real world performance as *disabling* BankGroupSwap does, however it doesn't have it's down sides (i.e. the lower reported bandwidth figures).


----------



## hurricane28

Hey @The Stilt

Can you explain to me why it is that i can only overclock my CPU when D.C.O.P. is enabled? If i want to overclock manually i can't go higher than 3.7 GHz and i wonder why.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hey @The Stilt
> 
> Can you explain to me why it is that i can only overclock my CPU when D.C.O.P. is enabled? If i want to overclock manually i can't go higher than 3.7 GHz and i wonder why.


Are you using CBS PStates or ASUS menu item?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikarusflug*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for a 32 GB Kit (2x16) that is running on minimum 3200mhz. Preferably with RGB. Is there something like this on the market? I have only found these, but there are no reviews:
> 
> https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/32GB-G-Skill-Trident-Z-RGB-DDR4-3200-DIMM-CL14-Dual-Kit_1171420.html


RGB?? Stay da fak away if ya nor planning to run in to problems and broken memory sticks.

@grupsterg yhey fixed rgb memory beick yet?? I donr use this **** so not sure myself lol

gotten 3412cl14 pass







so far so good 1403 seems best for me


----------



## slinkeril

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> No.
> 
> If you are using dual rank or 2 DPC single rank modules, you don't touch these options at all. This results in BankGroupSwap = Enabled and BankGroupSwapAlternative = Disabled (the configuration I was using).
> 
> With 1 DPC single rank configuration you should *either* disable both of them, or set BankGroupSwapAlternative = Enabled.
> 
> Enabling BankGroupSwapAlternative has the same positive effect on the real world performance as *disabling* BankGroupSwap does, however it doesn't have it's down sides (i.e. the lower reported bandwidth figures).


@The Stilt So based on this, and my photo above.. i am this odd case, where i am using 1 module per channel which are single ranked... so i should have this diabled?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Are you using CBS PStates or ASUS menu item?


I tried everything but nothing works except D.O.C.P. profile.

No matter how much voltage or setting i use, manual overclocking mode is not working above 3.7 GHz, anything above i am presented with 1.5 GHz.

Now i am running 4 GHz with 3200 MHz RAM without any issues. The problem is that i discovered that my chip likes high RAM speeds so i would like to try 3466 MHz but i can't because of this issue. I can run 3.7 GHz 3466 MHz RAM but that's it.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> I don't understand what you're trying to say here.


Yea same thing i thought, i was shocked. His said 2xR whatever and mine was 1xR, his was 4gb per side mine was 8gb per side. And identical model number, i posted it up a few pages back if you search my posts. Its truly very odd, his was samsung edie and mine is hynix mdie but same ram model number.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slinkeril*
> 
> @The Stilt So based on this, and my photo above.. i am this odd case, where i am using 1 module per channel which are single ranked... so i should have this diabled?


Yes, disabling BankGroupSwap will improve the real world performance by couple percents.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Still getting training issues from cold boot. Lovely and stable otherwise.
I've got it to attempt training upto 4 times, it takes 1 maybe 2 attempts and it then boots fine.

Any ideas?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I tried everything but nothing works except D.O.C.P. profile.
> 
> No matter how much voltage or setting i use, manual overclocking mode is not working above 3.7 GHz, anything above i am presented with 1.5 GHz.
> 
> Now i am running 4 GHz with 3200 MHz RAM without any issues. The problem is that i discovered that my chip likes high RAM speeds so i would like to try 3466 MHz but i can't because of this issue. I can run 3.7 GHz 3466 MHz RAM but that's it.


- Ai Overclock Tuner = Manual
- BCLK Frequency = 100.0
- Custom CPU Core Ratio = Manual (leave FID & DID to "Auto")
- Use CBS PStates

Never seen any issues with that combination.
I set the "Custom CPU Core Ratio" to manual, because otherwise the bios will automatically adjust the multiplier (to match the CPU frequency) if BCLK is changed.


----------



## bake73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> EC FW update does not occur via flashback, only the UEFI file as a whole is loaded. The UEFI file contains EC FW as stated by The Stilt.
> 
> EC FW update occurs once motherboard has finished posting.
> 
> EC FW updating is automatic feature *but* disabled from UEFI 0902 onwards, except two UEFIs, one publicly available, one not. Timur Born has highlighted both, as I did yesterday.
> 
> So as stated by The Stilt 0312 is part of newer UEFIs but I was not gaining it as updating blocked.
> 
> So I flash the UEFI that doesn't have block, mobo post, update EC FW, then I can flash any UEFI and it will still be there.
> 
> As highlighted some things I do believe have changed for me. Currently testing gaining 3466MHz tight. First I did several setups as previous testing as on EC FW 0310. All of these failed but with less errors from compares I did. I have only 1 error in 1 instance of 16 HCI windows to quash, which is eluding me now.
> 
> It maybe a placebo effect of having EC FW 0312 vs 0310, I will have to go over past data more thoroughly.


Could pulling the battery cause the update because I'm on 0312 and ive only installed 1107,1201,9943,1401 and 1403?
Ive gone back to 1201 and its still on 0312


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> - Ai Overclock Tuner = Manual
> - BCLK Frequency = 100.0
> - Custom CPU Core Ratio = Manual (leave FID & DID to "Auto")
> - Use CBS PStates
> 
> Never seen any issues with that combination.
> I set the "Custom CPU Core Ratio" to manual, because otherwise the bios will automatically adjust the multiplier (to match the CPU frequency) if BCLK is changed.


I tried that but no luck but maybe i overlooked something so i will try again tomorrow.

What is the max voltage and temp according to you? I see different statements so i am curious as to how high i can go with this chip. Cooling is not a problem since i run an 360 mm radiator.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bake73*
> 
> Could pulling the battery cause the update because I'm on 0312 and ive only installed 1107,1201,9943,1401 and 1403?
> Ive gone back to 1201 and its still on 0312


No.
0312 is the correct version for 1401 & 1403, as they are bundled with this version.

Forget about the EC versions already, it affecting ANYTHING was just pure speculation from my side (which I stated from the start).


----------



## bake73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> No.
> 0312 is the correct version for 1401 & 1403, as they are bundled with this version.
> 
> Forget about the EC versions already, it affecting ANYTHING was just pure speculation from my side (which I stated from the start).


ok


----------



## R71800XSS

I need help,
CH6 give code 0d, in Bios 1403 when I change Case and coolair for Corsair H110i.

Please, help. I will try reinstall bios 1403 and back to aircooling Noctua but it doesn´t work, I don´t know that I can do...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I tried that but no luck but maybe i overlooked something so i will try again tomorrow.
> 
> What is the max voltage and temp according to you? I see different statements so i am curious as to how high i can go with this chip. Cooling is not a problem since i run an 360 mm radiator.


What CPU are you using?
Have you tried disabling the lower PStates (leaving just P0 active)?

I see no point in running these CPUs at higher than ~ 1.350V. The returns are generally diminishing (200MHz in the best case), while only thing which increases massively is the power consumption / heat dissipation. The CPU can no doubt withstand higher voltages, but personally I wouldn't recommend anything above 1.400V when the CPU is fully stressed for extended periods of time.

Based on rumors the lifetime of the CPU can be as low as few hours at > 1.500V voltage (at normal temperatures), so I definitely wouldn't go anywhere near that high. However these are just unconfirmed rumors, which might or might not be true. To me they don't seem too far fetched, since these CPUs are made on 14nm Low Power targeted process (DPV < 0.9V) after all.

Temperature wise lower is always better, however temperatures below 85°C are no issue.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> What CPU are you using?
> Have you tried disabling the lower PStates (leaving just P0 active)?
> 
> I see no point in running these CPUs at higher than ~ 1.350V. The returns are generally diminishing (200MHz in the best case), while only thing which increases massively is the power consumption / heat dissipation. The CPU can no doubt withstand higher voltages, but personally I wouldn't recommend anything above 1.400V when the CPU is fully stressed for extended periods of time.
> 
> Based on rumors the lifetime of the CPU can be as low as few hours at > 1.500V voltage (at normal temperatures), so I definitely wouldn't go anywhere near that high. However these are just unconfirmed rumors, which might or might not be true. To me they don't seem too far fetched, since these CPUs are made on 14nm Low Power targeted process (DPV < 0.9V) after all.
> 
> Temperature wise lower is always better, however temperatures below 85°C are no issue.


I am on 1600 CPU.

No i haven't tried that yet, i am going to try later.

At 3.7 GHz i can run everything at stock and get an voltage of 1.26vcore while i am on 4 GHz i need to tweak a lot of things and the max voltage is 1.461vcore at maximum stress. I guess i back it off to 3.7 GHz and overclock RAM to 3400 MHz than. I don;t want to ruin or destroy my chip.
Temps are not an issue, highest i've seen was about 54 c under full load.


----------



## hurricane28

Nope, i did exactly what you said but i still get 1.5 GHz in Windows...

Or i am missing something or this BIOS is acting up.. i don't know anymore lol.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nope, i did exactly what you said but i still get 1.5 GHz in Windows...
> 
> Or i am missing something or this BIOS is acting up.. i don't know anymore lol.


Can you provide a CPU-Z report (last tab, Save TXT) while at completely stock settings?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> I had a chance to mess around with voltages and IBT AVX settings last night. Some interesting results...
> 
> Settings: First...I upped my volts to 1.40v @3.9GHz with LLC2, from 1.3685v (despite 1.3685v passing IBT AVX preset of Very High). This is where I did my testing - 1.40v, Auto PB, LLC2, 100x39, RAM 3200MHz CL14 1T.
> 
> Run 1: The first thing I did was test IBT AVX on Maximum preset. The result took forever so I only did one pass. I got a result value of around 3.5E-2 with a Gflops of 177. Huzzah! Much more consistent with your results.
> 
> Run 2: So my thought was, okay, more RAM means higher speeds and bigger result values. So, I did a custom test using 8000Mb of RAM and got an unusually low Gflop of like 142 and a result of like 2.97E-2 or something.
> 
> Run 3: My third test was my normal Very High preset which uses 4096Mb of RAM. I was right back to my normal values of ~150 Gflop and 2.99E-2 result.
> 
> Speculation of results: I can't say that more RAM means higher values because a custom 8000Mb test yielded pretty crappy results. Maybe because I'm using a non-x64 memory quantity that requires weird behaviors from RAM chips? However, I can conclude that custom tests will yield drastically different results from preset tests, and custom IBT AVX runs are not necessarily comparable.


OK, will try it out







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfpack122*
> 
> That's the risk of memory overclocking.
> Have you tried testing with the command rate at 2T?


True







.

Last time I tried 3466MHz C14 1T+GD or 2T I still had issues







. So then I just thought try and nail with 1T. I'll be honest looking at data say from The Stilt (graph in OP of my thread under Is RAM MHz king?).

We see 3466MHz LL vs 3200MHz LL had gain of (link to graph):-

- ~2.3% in 99th percentile.
- ~2% in average FPS.
- ~2% in 50th percentile.
- ~1.5% 1st percentile.

Now I need only SOC 1.05V and DDR 1.375V for 3333MHz Fast. I think a) nice voltages b) performance wise sit between the 2 setups above and so really no big loss.

This CPU needed only +162mV for 3.8GHz, 2nd lowest voltage for same OC out of 3x R7 1700. This places my voltage at ~1.3625V (LLC [Auto]), as PState 0 is ceiling VID is 1.1875V and I use a PState 0 OC with offset.

Another nice thing with this CPU compared with others I had is I can enable "Performance Bias" in UEFI and it doesn't go Q-Code 8 at OS load. From when I last tested CB15 bias also gave me more physics bench in 3DM.

I reckon I've tried too many times now to gain 3466MHz tight and failed, so it just may not be attainable on my setup. ~3500MHz C16 2T is best I can gain from past testing, so 3333MHz Fast is optimal on all fronts.

I'm gonna set BankGroupAlt as Enabled as we have full clarification from The Stilt now







. Check 3333MHz Fast works with it in stability test. Bench it to add to my data and compare to 3333MHz Fast BGS: Off BGSA: Off tested before.


----------



## hurricane28

This is my BIOS:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













And here is the CPU-Z text:

DESKTOP-VBS4GPB.txt 145k .txt file


----------



## wolfpack122

Setting 'Performance Bias' to 'CB15' or any of the other options increases performance without any negative effects? What about leaving it on 'Auto', is that the same as setting it to 'Disabled'?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> No.
> 0312 is the correct version for 1401 & 1403, as they are bundled with this version.
> 
> Forget about the EC versions already, it affecting ANYTHING was just pure speculation from my side (which I stated from the start).


What should people do if they are stuck on 0310?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> This is my BIOS:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the CPU-Z text:
> 
> DESKTOP-VBS4GPB.txt 145k .txt file


The PState registers on your CPU look pretty interesting.
P0 & P1 programmed to the same exact value (3.7GHz).

Please set the "Custom CPU Core Ratio" = Manual (leave FID & DID to "Auto") and save the dump again.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> What should people do if they are stuck on 0310?


Nothing?


----------



## Pilotasso

when you guys talk about disabling bankgroupswap to improve performance your referring to systems with only 2 DIMM right?

I Have 4 and I get MASSIVE performance hits by disabling it.

BTW this is my system:









Case: Corsair 400C
PSU: SEASONIC 760W Platinum
CPU: AMD RYZEN 1700X
MOBO: ASUS CROSSHAIR HERO VI AM4
Cooler: NXZT Kraken X62 280mm AIO
RAM: 32 GB 4266Mhz (two 2x8 kits) of trident Z RGB
Storage: Samsung 960 EVO 1TB M.2+6GB WD 6Gb red
GFX: GTX 1080Ti MSI Gaming X


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The PState registers on your CPU look pretty interesting.
> P0 & P1 programmed to the same exact value (3.7GHz).
> 
> Please set the "Custom CPU Core Ratio" = Manual (leave FID & DID to "Auto") and save the dump again.


Why are my PState registers interesting?

DESKTOP-VBS4GPB.txt 145k .txt file


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Why are my PState registers interesting?
> 
> DESKTOP-VBS4GPB.txt 145k .txt file


The answer is literally in the same post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> P0 & P1 programmed to the same exact value (3.7GHz).


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Why are my PState registers interesting?
> 
> DESKTOP-VBS4GPB.txt 145k .txt file


Now with the same exact setting you used with the second dump, go into the bios (CBS PStates) and change the CPUFID for the highest PState from 80 to 98. Do not touch anything else (leave all the other options to "Auto" in the PState menu). What's the result?


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> when you guys talk about disabling bankgroupswap to improve performance your referring to systems with only 2 DIMM right?
> 
> I Have 4 and I get MASSIVE performance hits by disabling it.
> 
> BTW this is my system:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case: Corsair 400C
> PSU: SEASONIC 760W Platinum
> CPU: AMD RYZEN 1700X
> MOBO: ASUS CROSSHAIR HERO VI AM4
> Cooler: NXZT Kraken X62 280mm AIO
> RAM: 32 GB 4266Mhz (two 2x8 kits) of trident Z RGB
> Storage: Samsung 960 EVO 1TB M.2+6GB WD 6Gb red
> GFX: GTX 1080Ti MSI Gaming X


Yes, as The Stilt explained this should only be disabled for single rank, one dimm per channel configurations.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Now with the same exact setting you used with the second dump, go into the bios (CBS PStates) and change the CPUFID for the highest PState from 80 to 98. Do not touch anything else (leave all the other options to "Auto" in the PState menu). What's the result?


1.5 GHz...

DESKTOP-VBS4GPB.txt 145k .txt file


----------



## R71800XSS

@The Stilt

can you help me (like expert ) with qcode 0d? I can´t boot not even at BIOS. Now 1201, I think...


----------



## hurricane28

Hmm, now this is starting to get interesting. I am able to boot at 3.8 GHz but i have to leave voltage at auto.

DESKTOP-VBS4GPB.txt 145k .txt file


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfpack122*
> 
> Setting 'Performance Bias' to 'CB15' or any of the other options increases performance without any negative effects? What about leaving it on 'Auto', is that the same as setting it to 'Disabled'?


For this CPU yes from some testing I did. Flank3r posted some results as well, link. PB Auto is same as Disabled.

Recent post with 3333Mhz with and without PB plus Elmor's post on function. In my thread section My Benches > Cinebench has 2133Mhz to 3200MHz without/with PB on UEFI 100x IIRC.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hmm, now this is starting to get interesting. I am able to boot at 3.8 GHz but i have to leave voltage at auto.
> 
> DESKTOP-VBS4GPB.txt 145k .txt file


You mean the "Offset or Manual voltage"?
Surely you are not trying to adjust the voltage (VID) from the CBS PStates, because that's a well known ancient bug...


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> @The Stilt
> 
> can you help me (like expert ) with qcode 0d? I can´t boot not even at BIOS. Now 1201, I think...


Will it display this code immediately after pressing the power button, or does it show other codes before stopping to 0d code?


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Will it display this code immediately after pressing the power button, or does it show other codes before stopping to 0d code?


it show other codes. but fews 3E, 14,15, 8, OTHERS (C+ -, 6+) AND STOP (what I can see...)
IF i DESINTALL MEMORY SHOW 43.. and turn off it show 8 always.

+ = other number imposible to see.


----------



## Nyxathid

Hey, long time no write, can we use the Aura software ? Or does it keep causing things to go crazy ?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> it show other codes. but fews


- Try loosening the cooler mount a bit
- Try loosening the motherboard screws a bit
- Remove and reinstall the memory modules
- Remove and reinstall the video card
- Use flashback to reflash the bios

If none of those help, then most likely something is broken.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> You mean the "Offset or Manual voltage"?
> Surely you are not trying to adjust the voltage (VID) from the CBS PStates, because that's a well known ancient bug...


Yes, just all voltages to auto. When i touch the CPU Core voltage via CPU Core voltage override i get the 1.5 GHz but when i leave everything on auto except the PState 0 and CPU core ratio to manual, i get 3.8 GHz. But i can't go higher than that, 99 gives me 3.825 GHz. What settings do i adjust to get more GHz?


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Will it display this code immediately after pressing the power button, or does it show other codes before stopping to 0d code?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> - Try loosening the cooler mount a bit
> - Try loosening the motherboard screws a bit
> - Remove and reinstall the memory modules
> - Remove and reinstall the video card
> - Use flashback to reflash the bios
> 
> If none of those help, then most likely something is broken.


I did it:
- Remove and reinstall the memory modules
- Remove and reinstall the video card
- Use flashback to reflash the bios
Thanks, but it doesn´t work.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> - Try loosening the cooler mount a bit
> - Try loosening the motherboard screws a bit
> - Remove and reinstall the memory modules
> - Remove and reinstall the video card
> - Use flashback to reflash the bios
> 
> If none of those help, then most likely something is broken.


I will try loosening cooler and screws.
NOT IT doesn´t work.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> I will try loosening cooler and screws.
> NOT IT doesn´t work.


I will try reflash again with other bios.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes, just all voltages to auto. When i touch the CPU Core voltage via CPU Core voltage override i get the 1.5 GHz but when i leave everything on auto except the PState 0 and CPU core ratio to manual, i get 3.8 GHz. But i can't go higher than that, 99 gives me 3.825 GHz. What settings do i adjust to get more GHz?


If the voltage options available at "Extreme Tweaker" tab cause this kind of behavior, then it is obviously a bios related bug. Nothing you really can do at this point, since the voltage adjustments in CBS Pstates are broken as well.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> I will try loosening cooler and screws.
> NOT IT doesn´t work.


Yeah this might be it.

When the AM4 board initially released people were having issues with specific coolers/backplates. It might be worth doing a bench test on the motherboard with a stock AM4 cooler if possible.


----------



## hurricane28

Yes, its a BIOS bug for sure.

I am now at 3.825 GHz with 3466 MHz RAM. Not too bad i think. I guess i have to wait for a better BIOS in order to clock higher.

Thnx for the help man +rep


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Yeah this might be it.
> 
> When the AM4 board initially released people were having issues with specific coolers/backplates. It might be worth doing a bench test on the motherboard with a stock AM4 cooler if possible.


Not it doesn´t work, perhaps I broken something... or some short circuit?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> Not it doesn´t work, perhaps I broken something... or some short circuit?


The cooler is always a good bet. Does your cooler use the original back plate, which came with the motherboard?


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The cooler is always a good bet. Does your cooler use the original back plate, which came with the motherboard?


yes original, I have tried Noctua NH-12S and Corsair H110i and always show 0d error. I can´t get into Bios ...
The new case is Corsair 450D...


----------



## kaseki

*Comparison of RTT value sets from past messages*

*Summary result: DRAM @ 3200 and my settings is insufficiently stressed to see a significant difference*

Basics: 1800X @ 3.9 GHz running on manual 39x, DRAM TridentZ F4-3200C14D-32 (2 x 16), timings as previously posted; see also sig for hardware.

BIOS 1403, (soto voce EC 0312)

Linux Mint 18.1 64-bit MATE; test monitor is HP ZR2440w 1900 x 1280

Three RTT value sets were tested with all other BIOS parameters kept the same. Set values are given in the list below in the order RttNom, RttWr, RttPark

*BomBy* = {RZQ/2, RZQ/2, RZQ/2} I have been running this since around 20 May, initially as part of an improved set of timings I adopted; I am unsure of its exact genesis, or even rationale.
*ItoMB* = {Auto, Auto, Auto} I understand this is equivalent to {Disabled, Disabled, RZQ/5} and recommended by *The Stilt*. The rationale seems to be that it provides a good match to likely board transmission line impedance.
*Ramad* = {RZQ/3, RZQ/3, RZQ/1} This is also used by Jackalito and HarrySun; I am unsure of its exact genesis, or even rationale.

The *BoMbY* set has been in use and extensively tested with GSAT, so GSAT wasn't rerun. Unigine Superposition score today was 15585 and 116.57 fps, ave.
The *ItoMB* set passed an hour of GSAT, and produced a Superposition score of 15570 and 116.46 fps, ave
The *Ramad* set passed an hour of GSAT, and produced a Superposition score of 15769 and 117.95 fps, ave

I see modest variation every day on Superposition scores, so I wouldn't claim any superiority for the *Ramad* set based on this result. More importantly, perhaps, none of these RTT sets failed. This suggests that at 3200 MT/s, at least, whatever variations in line termination and resultant reflection waveforms there were among these sets, they were insufficient to deteriorate the performance.

I may rerun these as I further tighten timings.


----------



## skizzled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> I would like to share my latest insights to get the dual rank 32GB kit F4-3200C14D-32GTZ running at 3200MT/s CL14 so far in hope this will helpful for you too.
> 
> Modification done for F4-3200C14D-32GTZ) @3200MT/s CL14 on BIOS 1403:
> Advanced \ AMD CBS \ DDR4 Common Options \ CAD Configuration > CAD Bus Driver Strenght User Controls = Manual
> *> ClkDrvbStren = 40.0 Ohm
> > AddrCmdDrvStren = 20.0 Ohm
> > CsOdtDrvStren = 40.0 Ohm
> > CkeDrvStren = 40.0 Ohm*
> Advanced \ AMD CBS \ NBIO Common Options \ CLDO_VDDP Control = Auto (Default &#8230
> Advanced \ AMD CBS \ UMC Common Options \ DRAM Memory Mapping > BankGroupSwap = Enabled
> Advanced \ AMD CBS \ UMC Common Options \ DRAM Memory Mapping > BankGroupSwapAlt = Auto (Default)
> 
> Extreme Tweaker > CPU Core Voltage = Auto (Default)
> > CPU SOC Voltage = Offset mode
> *> VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign = - (minus)
> > - VDDSOC Voltage Offset = 0.10000*
> > DRAM Voltage = 1.35000
> *Extreme Tweaker \ DRAM Timing Control > ProcODT_SM = 60 ohm*
> > 14-14-14-14-34-48-6-8-39-Auto(3)-Auto(8)-Auto(16)-Auto(0)-Auto(3)-Auto(3)-560-416-256-Auto(11)-Auto(8)-Auto(8)-Auto(0)-Auto(1)-Auto(6)-Auto(6)-Auto(1)-Auto(4)-Auto(4)-Auto(6)
> > Cmd2T = 2T
> > Gear Down Mode = Disabled
> > Power Down Enabled = Auto (Default)
> *> RttNom = RZQ/3
> > RttWr = RZQ/3
> > RttPark = RZQ/1*
> Extreme Tweaker \ External Digi+ Power Control > DRM VBoot Voltage = 1.37500
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BIOS 1403 settings.txt
> 
> 
> 
> [2017/06/27 23:49:48]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P. Standard]
> D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3200 14-14-14-34-1.35V]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Auto]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Offset mode]
> VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign [-]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Offset [0.10000]
> DRAM Voltage [1.35000]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
> Trc_SM [48]
> TrrdS_SM [6]
> TrrdL_SM [8]
> Tfaw_SM [39]
> TwtrS_SM [Auto]
> TwtrL_SM [Auto]
> Twr_SM [Auto]
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrScl_SM [Auto]
> Trfc_SM [560]
> Trfc2_SM [416]
> Trfc4_SM [256]
> Tcwl_SM [Auto]
> Trtp_SM [Auto]
> Trdwr_SM [Auto]
> Twrrd_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrSd_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrDd_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdSc_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdSd_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdDd_SM [Auto]
> Tcke_SM [Auto]
> ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
> Cmd2T [2T]
> Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
> Power Down Enable [Auto]
> RttNom [RZQ/3]
> RttWr [RZQ/3]
> RttPark [RZQ/1]
> VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [Auto]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Auto]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> CPU Current Capability [Auto]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.37500]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Enabled]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Enabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
> In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [WDC WD6002FFWX-68TZ4N0]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> disk2go disk2go PURE S2 6.50 [Auto]
> SanDisk Extreme Pro 0 [Auto]
> USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Auto]
> USB3_6 [Auto]
> USB3_7 [Auto]
> USB3_8 [Auto]
> USB3_9 [Auto]
> USB3_10 [Auto]
> USB2_11 [Auto]
> USB2_12 [Auto]
> USB2_13 [Auto]
> USB2_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> USB_16 [Auto]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
> CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
> W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> IOMMU [Auto]
> Remote Display Feature [Auto]
> Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
> POST Report [3 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Disabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [1]
> Profile Name []
> Save to Profile [1]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my latest stable setup and more detailed information about the system please refere to my footer here.


Made the changes noted above and was able to get my G.Skill kit (F4-3200C16D-32GTZA) to post and fully boot into Windows at it's rated speeds and timings.

Before this, I had some luck changing the BCLK and ProcODT_SM value on older BIOS revisions in order to get 3200 but settled on simply keeping it at 2666. Currently using 1403 which let me set and forget 2933 but I wanted to see if I could get to the kit's rated speeds again. Not sure if I'll keep it here, tweak it further or put it back to 2933 for the time being. Hoping it's stable over the coming days.

Nice to see some progress as I haven't really had time to dedicate to messing around with this system in awhile.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Will it display this code immediately after pressing the power button, or does it show other codes before stopping to 0d code?


it show other codes. but fews 3E, 14,15, 8, OTHERS (C0 -, 6+) AND STOP (what I can see...) all are qcode yellow (led first on motherboards).
IF i DESINTALL MEMORY SHOW 43.. and turn off it show 8 always.


----------



## gupsterg

0d with yellow Q-LED (ie RAM fault) I had on DOA set of RAM. Do you have other RAM you can use or try 1 stick at a time?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> You will see at the end of a post by another member REP button, when you find their post helpful you can click it to add REP.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On your profile.....
> Would you mind PM'ing UEFI 0096 and any instructions Elmor gave, I may try flash to see if gain anything from EC FW 0312 and see if it makes any changes to OC ability/performance/stability, etc.


Thank you for clarifying, and I did press the REP+ button below your post, hope it works. Looks like a "Thank you" button that is used on other forums.









Sure, I will send you a PM with the details.


----------



## gupsterg

NP







. No worries on PM already sorted, thanks







.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> *Comparison of RTT value sets from past messages*
> 
> *Summary result: DRAM @ 3200 and my settings is insufficiently stressed to see a significant difference*
> 
> Basics: 1800X @ 3.9 GHz running on manual 39x, DRAM TridentZ F4-3200C14D-32 (2 x 16), timings as previously posted; see also sig for hardware.
> 
> BIOS 1403, (soto voce EC 0312)
> 
> Linux Mint 18.1 64-bit MATE; test monitor is HP ZR2440w 1900 x 1280
> 
> Three RTT value sets were tested with all other BIOS parameters kept the same. Set values are given in the list below in the order RttNom, RttWr, RttPark
> 
> *BomBy* = {RZQ/2, RZQ/2, RZQ/2} I have been running this since around 20 May, initially as part of an improved set of timings I adopted; I am unsure of its exact genesis, or even rationale.
> *ItoMB* = {Auto, Auto, Auto} I understand this is equivalent to {Disabled, Disabled, RZQ/5} and recommended by *The Stilt*. The rationale seems to be that it provides a good match to likely board transmission line impedance.
> *Ramad* = {RZQ/3, RZQ/3, RZQ/1} This is also used by Jackalito and HarrySun; I am unsure of its exact genesis, or even rationale.
> 
> The *BoMbY* set has been in use and extensively tested with GSAT, so GSAT wasn't rerun. Unigine Superposition score today was 15585 and 116.57 fps, ave.
> The *ItoMB* set passed an hour of GSAT, and produced a Superposition score of 15570 and 116.46 fps, ave
> The *Ramad* set passed an hour of GSAT, and produced a Superposition score of 15769 and 117.95 fps, ave
> 
> I see modest variation every day on Superposition scores, so I wouldn't claim any superiority for the *Ramad* set based on this result. More importantly, perhaps, none of these RTT sets failed. This suggests that at 3200 MT/s, at least, whatever variations in line termination and resultant reflection waveforms there were among these sets, they were insufficient to deteriorate the performance.
> 
> I may rerun these as I further tighten timings.


Nice test. Regarding Rtt values that I found working for my RAM, only RttWr = RZQ/3 and RttPark = RZQ/1 are required for me to boot @3200. RttNom is a free parameter, but seemed more stable for me at RZQ/3. Other RttNom values may work better with other RAM.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> *Comparison of RTT value sets from past messages*
> 
> *Summary result: DRAM @ 3200 and my settings is insufficiently stressed to see a significant difference*
> 
> Basics: 1800X @ 3.9 GHz running on manual 39x, DRAM TridentZ F4-3200C14D-32 (2 x 16), timings as previously posted; see also sig for hardware.
> 
> BIOS 1403, (soto voce EC 0312)
> 
> Linux Mint 18.1 64-bit MATE; test monitor is HP ZR2440w 1900 x 1280
> 
> Three RTT value sets were tested with all other BIOS parameters kept the same. Set values are given in the list below in the order RttNom, RttWr, RttPark
> 
> *BomBy* = {RZQ/2, RZQ/2, RZQ/2} I have been running this since around 20 May, initially as part of an improved set of timings I adopted; I am unsure of its exact genesis, or even rationale.
> *ItoMB* = {Auto, Auto, Auto} I understand this is equivalent to {Disabled, Disabled, RZQ/5} and recommended by *The Stilt*. The rationale seems to be that it provides a good match to likely board transmission line impedance.
> *Ramad* = {RZQ/3, RZQ/3, RZQ/1} This is also used by Jackalito and HarrySun; I am unsure of its exact genesis, or even rationale.
> 
> The *BoMbY* set has been in use and extensively tested with GSAT, so GSAT wasn't rerun. Unigine Superposition score today was 15585 and 116.57 fps, ave.
> The *ItoMB* set passed an hour of GSAT, and produced a Superposition score of 15570 and 116.46 fps, ave
> The *Ramad* set passed an hour of GSAT, and produced a Superposition score of 15769 and 117.95 fps, ave
> 
> I see modest variation every day on Superposition scores, so I wouldn't claim any superiority for the *Ramad* set based on this result. More importantly, perhaps, none of these RTT sets failed. This suggests that at 3200 MT/s, at least, whatever variations in line termination and resultant reflection waveforms there were among these sets, they were insufficient to deteriorate the performance.
> 
> I may rerun these as I further tighten timings.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice test. Regarding Rtt values that I found working for my RAM, only RttWr = RZQ/3 and RttPark = RZQ/1 are required for me to boot @3200. RttNom is a free parameter, but seemed more stable for me at RZQ/3. Other RttNom values may work better with other RAM.
Click to expand...

@Ramad: Were you able to discern any logic when comparing your results (both good and bad) to the RTT state table I published in an earlier message?


----------



## Gadfly

Checking in, anything new?

Anything come up in this week that will allow memory to run faster?


----------



## ultimatrev666

Would it be worth it to swap out my current mainboard (GA AB350 Gaming) for a Crosshair VI? I just notice that a lot of the 3DMark Ryzen Leaderboard is cluttered with test results that included a Crosshair VI mainboard. Will this increase my chances of a consistent 4.1 GHz OC and 3600 MHz RAM?

One of the problems I have right now is the very high variance encountered in the Fire Strike combined score, sometimes there will just be near 0% utilization and I've seen my Combined Test scores vary from ~5,000 to 7,750 (using Power Saver profile in Windows helped a bit but still not guarantee a high combined score).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultimatrev666*
> 
> Would it be worth it to swap out my current mainboard (GA AB350 Gaming) for a Crosshair VI? I just notice that a lot of the 3DMark Ryzen Leaderboard is cluttered with test results that included a Crosshair VI mainboard. Will this increase my chances of a consistent 4.1 GHz OC and 3600 MHz RAM?
> 
> One of the problems I have right now is the very high variance encountered in the Fire Strike combined score, sometimes there will just be near 0% utilization and I've seen my Combined Test scores vary from ~5,000 to 7,750 (using Power Saver profile in Windows helped a bit but still not guarantee a high combined score).


where is this 3D Mark Ryzen leader board?


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> Cooler: NXZT Kraken X62 280mm AIO


What version of CAM are you using? and is the program stable?


----------



## cookiedent

With 1403 I have Issues with my Keyboard and Mouse, both on USB 2 on the Back Side.
Sometimes they are hanging up and I must replug them....
Is here anyone else with this Problem?


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Nothing?


We have yet to get an official explanation for the difference. You don't renumber things just for aesthetics.


----------



## F3r0x

I am going to update to 1403 tonight from 1107. I have never been able to successfully boot above 2933 no matter the settings on my board so I've been patiently waiting for the new AGESA update. I have been trying to keep up with this thread and see what kind of settings people are using to get stable 3200+ on Samsung b die chips but this thread has gotten so big its getting difficult to do. On previous bios versions i have tried lots of different timings. I've tried dram voltage all the way up to 1.45 volts. Ive tried upping soc and v core and nothing has worked. I will update to 1403 and report my results. Any suggestions on what works for others with similar setups would be great.

My rig is running the following -
Ryzen 1700x at Bckl - 100
Gskill F4-3600c16d-16gtzr
Corsair h100i AIO
XFX RX 480 8gb
Samsung Evo 840 SSD
WD Blue 1tb


----------



## AmxdPt

@The Stilt

Any 3466 recipes ?









Ryzen 7 1800x
2x8gb 3600cl16 samsung b-die

I am currently using your 3333 safe and its perfect









Was just wondering if you had some more









Thanks


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3r0x*
> 
> I am going to update to 1403 tonight from 1107. I have never been able to successfully boot above 2933 no matter the settings on my board so I've been patiently waiting for the new AGESA update. I have been trying to keep up with this thread and see what kind of settings people are using to get stable 3200+ on Samsung b die chips but this thread has gotten so big its getting difficult to do. On previous bios versions i have tried lots of different timings. I've tried dram voltage all the way up to 1.45 volts. Ive tried upping soc and v core and nothing has worked. I will update to 1403 and report my results. Any suggestions on what works for others with similar setups would be great.
> 
> My rig is running the following -
> Ryzen 1700x at Bckl - 100
> Gskill F4-3600c16d-16gtzr
> Corsair h100i AIO
> XFX RX 480 8gb
> Samsung Evo 840 SSD
> WD Blue 1tb


With that memory of it didn't work at 3200 before, it won't now either.

You may have lost the Imc lottery.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> I need help,
> CH6 give code 0d, in Bios 1403 when _*I change Case*_ and coolair for Corsair H110i.
> 
> Please, help. I will try reinstall bios 1403 and back to aircooling Noctua but it doesn´t work, I don´t know that I can do...
> 
> Thanks in advance.


take it apart take the board out and check the standoffs i will bet dollars to donuts you have a standoff touching the board.
rule of thumb count holes in board count standoffs counts screws if they don't match up don't turn it on.


----------



## ultimatrev666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> where is this 3D Mark Ryzen leader board?


Just saying the highest Ryzen results are typically performed with a Crosshair VI, and the guy with the highest scores is apparently a member of this forum.

http://www.3dmark.com/search?_ga=2.141589690.943433602.1498572710-1032676891.1498306907#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpu/fs/P/2218/500000?minScore=0&cpuName=AMD Ryzen 7 1800X


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sufferage*
> 
> Here you go, best i could do so far @3466, CL15...


Thanks, I am slightly faster than you at 3390mhz CL 14, but in the ball park, seems like a nice score for Ryzen.


----------



## dorbot

Hi folks,

I am pretty sure this is a related bug in all bios but I will detail the behaviour here for 1403/1401.

Using HWiNFO,

If I look at CPU(Tctl) during idle I get about 48°C.

If I look at CPU in the Crosshair VI section I get 28°C.

20 degree difference as mentioned by Elmor in the bios release post.

All good.

However,

After resuming from sleep at idle again I get CPU(Tctl)= 47.8°C and CPU=47°C. The difference is gone and my fans go mental because the curves I am using in the bios are based on the Motherboard CPU temp which has just jumped up by 20 °C.

I have had related behaviour in every bios version so far.

Does anyone else notice similar behaviour after resuming from sleep?

If not, what could be causing this particular quirk on my system given that it has had multiple clean OS installs, all exhibiting the same sort of weirdness from the outset?

Previous to 1401/1403 the post sleep behaviour was to slow the fans down, so 1401/1403 are "safer" in as much as the error keeps things cooler.

I'd like to get to the bottom of it finally and be able to use sleep.


----------



## WarpenN1

I'm still having major temperature problem with 1700 :/

I'm getting like 40c to 50c idle/ bios temps and max load temps 90c









Lol and I'm using nh-t1 thermal paste with kraken x62..

Why the h*ll there is almost 40c to 50c temp difference between CPU and liquid...

I'm so frustrated.. I feel like kraken x62 did not improve temps from stock cooler by much......

Liquid temperature is maxing out somewhere 45-47c when CPU temps reach 85 to 90C

I've already seated cpu 3 times over and even tried to change from push to pull with no avail...

Even when pump and fans are at max speed temps only drop to 86C with prime95

I have my Ryzen at 1.40v and 3.9ghz

I though that soldered heat spreader was supposed to transfer heat better but no, then there would not be so huge temp difference between liquid and CPU


----------



## MynRich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> I'm still having major temperature problem with 1700 :/
> 
> I'm getting like 40c to 50c idle/ bios temps and max load temps 90c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol and I'm using nh-t1 thermal paste with kraken x62..
> 
> Why the h*ll there is almost 40c to 50c temp difference between CPU and liquid...
> 
> I'm so frustrated.. I feel like kraken x62 did not improve temps from stock cooler by much......
> 
> Liquid temperature is maxing out somewhere 45-47c when CPU temps reach 85 to 90C
> 
> I've already seated cpu 3 times over and even tried to change from push to pull with no avail...
> 
> Even when pump and fans are at max speed temps only drop to 86C with prime95
> 
> I have my Ryzen at 1.40v and 3.9ghz
> 
> I though that soldered heat spreader was supposed to transfer heat better but no, then there would not be so huge temp difference between liquid and CPU


Sorry, since I've seen you here before, but since I'm already replying I'll check; tried applying less thermal paste?
Also, ~40c spikes happen to me too on idle. I have a custom 280 rad with my 1080 Ti in the loop, both overclocked.. I don't hit 70 on CPU and don't hit 60 on GPU temps while gaming on AAA FPS games like Titanfall 2 at very high settings (no ultra presets). so I think Ryzen just kinda does the idle thing.. I'm kinda concerned as to the high load temps... is the pump the x62 dead?


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Hi folks,
> After resuming from sleep at idle again I get CPU(Tctl)= 47.8°C and CPU=47°C. The difference is gone and my fans go mental because the curves I am using in the bios are based on the Motherboard CPU temp which has just jumped up by 20 °C.
> 
> Does anyone else notice similar behaviour after resuming from sleep?


Same here. I have to reboot after resuming from sleep at the moment. Fans slowly scale up to high speed







. I'm still on 1401, I never actually checked the motherboard CPU temp before, but the fans didn't go crazy w/ previous releases.


----------



## MynRich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Same here. I have to reboot after resuming from sleep at the moment. Fans slowly scale up to high speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm still on 1401, I never actually checked the motherboard CPU temp before, but the fans didn't go crazy w/ previous releases.


Same here, only if I have it set to fixed RPM profiles though. My custom fan curve hasn't had that issue.


----------



## kornty

On 1401 and I'm having intermittent cold boot issues. It will boot fine for a week or longer, then out of the blue it will fail memory training. I'll go into bios and then exit and it will boot into my settings just fine. Any idea where I should start to try to figure out this riddle?


----------



## s15charlie

Good day everyone! I'm really new at this whole overclocking thing and would really appreciate any advice and/or tips on how to setup my system. I just completed my build (first time ever building a pc) and its been running fine for a week now and want to delve deeper into learning how to OC and boost my system

Here are my system details
- AMD R5 1600
- Asus C6H (Bios 1002)
- Stock wraith spire cooler
- GSkill Trident Z RGB 16gb (2x8) 3200MHz F4-3200C16D-16GTZR

I have been hesitant to upgrade my BIOS to the latest version because
1) i'm a noob and i have read horror stories of bricking the board
2) it runs fine thus far
3) i don't know how (this is where u guys come in lol)

I notice my RAM not running at the 3200mhz and i know that has to be done somewhere in the BIOS

I'm not looking for crazy overclock as i understand there are limitations with my stock cooler but would like to understand how to do it safely so that i can play around with it and maybe push a higher OC in future if i upgrade

Any tips and advice for a true blue beginner at this sorta thing? Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## Ikarusflug

Good day everyone.

Is it possible to install the kraken x52 or the corsair 100i v2 without the extra am4 bracket? I have heard at this moiboard u can chose if you install thought am3+ or am4 holes.


----------



## gupsterg

@s15charlie

Welcome







.

The UEFIs in OP won't brick you board, unless of course you have power failure or interrupt flashing process.

Lordzed83 did a video on USB flashback process, is linked in OP, ref that







.

I'd goto UEFI 1403, that has:-

a) AGESA 1.0.0.6 RC4, the big update for RAM tweak'ability.

b) plenty of fixes vs what you use now, but still some issues.

The options in the UEFI will help with gaining higher RAM MHz.


----------



## elmor

I'm finished with a software which will hopefully fix the "dead" Aura controllers on C6H by updating it's firmware. Have already sent it to a few to make sure it doesn't have any serious problems before publishing.

Additionally, please keep submitting your issues using this form. We're checking and will do so even more regularly from now on. https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeWovVLyETJTI4-6r0h5SDzj8muLTjAGfoszKqZoySBOb684w/viewform

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Clrcmos, enter bios AI Tuner > Manual and set an Offset vcore, F10 and re-enter bios. Change vcore from Offset mode to Manual Mode... 1.7V. Same happens whether I use a neg offset for 39x or a positive Offset for 40x


Thanks, wish all bug reports would be like this







Confirmed and will be fixed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Short answer: *Sense Skew just killed my AIO and spilled its guts (water) over my PC, desk and even wall!*
> 
> Long answer: I did a couple of tests measuring the results of my AIO pump (Asetek based Arctic Liquid Freezer 240) failing (aka I unplugged it). In all scenarios I used the "Power Saver" profile, which means that none of those usual +10°C (to +30°C) Tctl jumps happen while the desktop is idle. Furthermore I unloaded most of my tray-icon background programs (Dropbox, Teamviewer and the like). Ambient temperature was about 23.5°C in all tests and I unplugged the pump when Windows boot load settled down and the CPU reached its lowest temperature for several minutes. Left side panel was left open, right side panel (socket) closed.
> 
> Sense Skew disabled - Full OC - custom fan/pump profiles:
> 
> Using my full OC (CPU + RAM) setup it took 3 minutes from full idle (27°C socket temp) to thermal shutdown. Socket temp was short of 80°C when this happened, which is what I experienced before and fits what I report below. After one minutes of thermal shutdown I reconnected the pump, turned on the computer and read about 75°C CPU temp in BIOS monitoring before it jumps down to 45°C.
> 
> After leaving BIOS setup I was greeted with a C0 POST code crash, which I reported about earlier already. A cold boot (PSU off until lights go out) usually solves that problem.
> 
> Sense Skew MI offset 269 - Full OC - custom fan/pump profiles:
> 
> You will notice that I used a slightly lower MI offset than the default 272 here. That is because I wanted the offset to be as close as possible to where it would "nearly" allow thermal shutdown, which I determined as being 268ish before. Temps kept increasing until my *socket temp reached 93°C* (!), all the while Tctl was still in its lower 80s due to Sense Skew. At this point I chickened out and changed the power profile to "AMD Ryzen Balanced" to kind of enforce a code 8 crash. This promptly happened.
> 
> A few seconds after the code 8 crash I noticed another kind of shutdown click and saw my fans slow down, but not turn off. There was a burnish plastic smell and the AIO tubes were quite hot close to the pump. I thought to have killed something, so I turned off the PSU.
> 
> I reconnected the pump and tried to start the computer, but it would immediately shut down in two attempts without spinning up the fans/pump. I tried again after half a minute, but it would still shut down. Waited a bit longer and then it would finally spin up the fans and pump and do a start/shutdown process three times. From there I could boot smoothly and the smell would go away.
> 
> Sense Skew disabled - Clear CMOS defaults:
> 
> It took 20 minutes from full idle to thermal shutdown. Hard-throttling to x5.5 multiplier from Tctl 95°C onwards could not prevent this. Socket temperature read 79°C short before the shutdown happened and Tctl read 114.3°C, which fits my earlier speculation that 115°C is the thermal shutdown point.
> 
> Sense Skew MI offset 272 - Clear CMOS defaults: This is the test that killed my setup!
> 
> After 9 minutes socket temperature already increased over Tctl values. At this point I decided to leave the room, got delayed and came back when the code 8 crash had already happened. I did not notice that one of the tubes had "exploded" off the pump yet, so instead I removed the right side panel to take a temperature reading of the CPU backplate (around 40°C). Only then I noticed water inside the chassis and the tube hanging down. All the time the computer was still powered on showing the code 8, while water was dripping down its parts!
> 
> Luckily the radiator of my AIO is in the lower front position, which means that the pump is located above the radiator, thus a good part of the water stayed inside the radiator and the tube was held kind of upwards due to its own stiffness.
> 
> Luckily the left side-panel was open so that a good part of the water spray went over the table and even the wall half a meter *behind* the computer. I suspect that the latter shot through the rear exhaust fan when the tube plopped off. Those tubes only seem to be "plugged into" the pump header and then held in there via simple pressure of two sealing gaskets (Asetek pump). I still saw water on top of the PSU, a Creative X-Fi and the GTX 780 (which was mostly protected by the X-Fi above it).
> 
> Luckily I left the room when this happened, else (hot?) water would have sprayed all over me sitting beside the open chassic (which currently is placed on my working table, right beside the screen).
> 
> I think this whole experiment should be a strong evidence that Asus better had a good "quality" look at the whole Sense Skew functionality and either turn it off by default or lower the default values to where they don't prohibit thermal shutdowns from happening in time.


Thanks for testing, sorry about your equipment. I'll push to have SenseMi Skew disabled by default in future BIOS versions.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datspike*
> 
> @elmor, how can I report a bug about ROG Strix B350-F?
> It has 2 bugs right now on the 0805 latest stable bios.
> 1) I can't disable Core Performance Boost under AMD CBS settings. It just enables itself on each boot.
> 2) The mobo has some weird issue with it's voltage control in offset mode (by the way it's sad that it does'not have manual voltage regulation).
> My 1600X is 100% stable at full prime95/intelburntest load at 3.8Ghz 1.2v. The base for voltage offsets is 1.375 (as motherboard says "by CPU"), so I'm applying a negative 0.15v offset for example.
> In that configuration the motherboard will not POST no matter what I do.
> 
> So my conclusion about this bug:
> In the last beta bios 0803 if the Core Performance Boost under AMD CBS was disabled the CPU on the stock frequency was getting 1.2v from the VRM's. Maybe the motherboard calculates this "by CPU" voltage base for offsets with some kind of error? 1.375v is quite high for stock offset, so..
> I think that mobo does not POST and even does not signal with speaker because of at the beginning of POST CPU asks for 1.2v. The motherboard applies 1.2v but also applies the user offset, which is set from the 1.375v base. In my case: 1.2v request from CPU -> 1.2 - 0.15 = 1.05v is what motherboard applies.
> 
> This conclusion can be kinda approved by the fact that I can POST 3.8Ghz on 1.375v (offset is set to lowest aka 0.0625v).
> So in that case at the beginning at the POST procedure CPU requests 1.2v, motherboard does it with 0.0625v offset which is ok, but then motherboard changes the base voltage to 1.375, what can be seen in the bios or various monitoring tools.
> 
> The bug seems complicated and seems like it only affects X series CPU's.
> I've also posted about this bug on reddit, there's more people which are experiencing this behavior of the motherboard.


Sorry but I barely have time to keep up with all the things affecting C6H. Perhaps you can try ROG forums, there are a few more people there highlighting issues.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobertuSI*
> 
> Hi, I got a quick question. Is it save to use the Asus Aura software with Gskill RGB RAM on the newer releases again. Or is there still a chance to brick the sticks?


It's fixed from Aura version 1.04.42.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I'm not sure pressure due to heat is a big deal in a custom loop. I've managed to practically boil my loop once with the CH6 / R1700 and there were no complications. I was gaming with my fan profile set to "silent" mode, which means I was running damn near passive. Then I decided to game for 2+ hours (using not much CPU), and the liquid temps ended up being 65C (which exceeds the tube spec of 60C). Nothing popped, no pressure I could detect, etc. Just a VERY warm system.
> 
> RANT: This is why I would MUCH prefer to be able to tie my PWM fan curve to liquid temps instead of CPU, but the CH6 (and every other Asus board) are all TERRIBLE with fan control. Just awful. I'm a die hard Asus fanboy, but they've STUNK at this FOREVER. /end rant


Hopefully we'll have in the future









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoark*
> 
> Thanks @elmor http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-led-32gb-2-x-16gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c16-memory-kit-white-led-cmu32gx4m2c3200c16 version number for this ram is ver 5.39.


Thanks, will try to locate this kit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baskura*
> 
> Still seem to be getting random USB drive disconnections with 1403.


All ports or specific ones? Windows and driver version?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Hi folks,
> I am pretty sure this is a related bug in all bios but I will detail the behaviour here for 1403/1401.
> 
> Using HWiNFO,
> 
> If I look at CPU(Tctl) during idle I get about 48°C.
> If I look at CPU in the Crosshair VI section I get 28°C.
> 20 degree difference as mentioned by Elmor in the bios release post.
> 
> All good.
> 
> However,
> After resuming from sleep at idle again I get CPU(Tctl)= 47.8°C and CPU=47°C. The difference is gone and my fans go mental because the curves I am using in the bios are based on the Motherboard CPU temp which has just jumped up by 20 °C.
> 
> I have had related behaviour in every bios version so far.
> 
> Does anyone else notice similar behaviour after resuming from sleep?
> If not, what could be causing this particular quirk on my system given that it has had multiple clean OS installs, all exhibiting the same sort of weirdness from the outset?
> Previous to 1401/1403 the post sleep behaviour was to slow the fans down, so 1401/1403 are "safer" in as much as the error keeps things cooler.
> 
> I'd like to get to the bottom of it finally and be able to use sleep.


Thanks for the report, can you add using the form above?


----------



## baskura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I'm finished with a software which will hopefully fix the "dead" Aura controllers on C6H by updating it's firmware. Have already sent it to a few to make sure it doesn't have any serious problems before publishing.
> 
> Additionally, please keep submitting your issues using this form. We're checking and will do so even more regularly from now on. https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeWovVLyETJTI4-6r0h5SDzj8muLTjAGfoszKqZoySBOb684w/viewform
> Thanks, wish all bug reports would be like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confirmed and will be fixed.
> Thanks for testing, sorry about your equipment. I'll push to have SenseMi Skew disabled by default in future BIOS versions.
> Sorry but I barely have time to keep up with all the things affecting C6H. Perhaps you can try ROG forums, there are a few more people there highlighting issues.
> It's fixed from Aura version 1.04.42.
> Hopefully we'll have in the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, will try to locate this kit.
> All ports or specific ones? Windows and driver version?
> Thanks for the report, can you add using the form above?


Send the Aura software to me!









It seems to be the bottom USB3 ports and it's an external hard drive. Latest version of Windows 10. Latest AMD drivers. Windows USB drivers (website ones made things worse).


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MynRich*
> 
> Same here, only if I have it set to fixed RPM profiles though. My custom fan curve hasn't had that issue.


Hmm, I am using a custom"curve" by entering the numbers directly, I am not using the graphical method provided in the bios. Maybe I could try that.

But it would be very weird if that made any difference!


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @s15charlie
> 
> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The UEFIs in OP won't brick you board, unless of course you have power failure or interrupt flashing process.
> 
> Lordzed83 did a video on USB flashback process, is linked in OP, ref that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'd goto UEFI 1403, that has:-
> 
> a) AGESA 1.0.0.6 RC4, the big update for RAM tweak'ability.
> 
> b) plenty of fixes vs what you use now, but still some issues.
> 
> The options in the UEFI will help with gaining higher RAM MHz.


Even a failed bios flash due to power failure can be recovered with Flashback. Thats what is so great about having flashbackability!

The only truly bricked boards were the ones with pre 0902 bios which allowed too high volts to one of the embedded controllers thus frying it and rendering the board un-startable.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Hmm, I am using a custom"curve" by entering the numbers directly, I am not using the graphical method provided in the bios. Maybe I could try that.
> But it would be very weird if that made any difference!


At least the "numbers" version is buggy in that it keeps forgetting/ignoring the minimum calibrated fan-speed. My fans can go as low as 10% PWM, but I cannot enter numbers lower than 50% (from memory), while I can happily set these numbers via the graphical curve method. I use the numbers method for setting my exhaust fan to multiple input sensors (no need to spin up that fan for CPU temps with a water loop, but VRM, socket and PCH may need it).


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Hi folks,
> I am pretty sure this is a related bug in all bios but I will detail the behaviour here for 1403/1401.
> 
> Using HWiNFO,
> 
> If I look at CPU(Tctl) during idle I get about 48°C.
> If I look at CPU in the Crosshair VI section I get 28°C.
> 20 degree difference as mentioned by Elmor in the bios release post.
> 
> All good.
> 
> However,
> After resuming from sleep at idle again I get CPU(Tctl)= 47.8°C and CPU=47°C. The difference is gone and my fans go mental because the curves I am using in the bios are based on the Motherboard CPU temp which has just jumped up by 20 °C.
> 
> I have had related behaviour in every bios version so far.
> 
> Does anyone else notice similar behaviour after resuming from sleep?
> If not, what could be causing this particular quirk on my system given that it has had multiple clean OS installs, all exhibiting the same sort of weirdness from the outset?
> Previous to 1401/1403 the post sleep behaviour was to slow the fans down, so 1401/1403 are "safer" in as much as the error keeps things cooler.
> 
> I'd like to get to the bottom of it finally and be able to use sleep.


short answer is yes i tested this
get a code 30 resume from sleep and the temps go back to the 20 degree offset after a rest they are back to normal.

never bothered me as i never put the computer to sleep


----------



## GraveNoX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> when you guys talk about disabling bankgroupswap to improve performance your referring to systems with only 2 DIMM right?
> 
> I Have 4 and I get MASSIVE performance hits by disabling it.
> 
> BTW this is my system:
> 
> Case: Corsair 400C
> PSU: SEASONIC 760W Platinum
> CPU: AMD RYZEN 1700X
> MOBO: ASUS CROSSHAIR HERO VI AM4
> Cooler: NXZT Kraken X62 280mm AIO
> RAM: 32 GB 4266Mhz (two 2x8 kits) of trident Z RGB
> Storage: Samsung 960 EVO 1TB M.2+6GB WD 6Gb red
> GFX: GTX 1080Ti MSI Gaming X


From my understanding:
SR = higher scores in synthetic benchmarks, lower stress for memory controller, lower performance in majority of games/apps
DR= lower scores in synthetic benchmarks, higher stress for memory controller, higher performance in majority of games/apps
DR is always faster in games, even on Intel systems, but has higher impact on memory controller
bankgroupswap basically converts SR to DR and you get free performance without changing RAM
And that's why it's so hard to get DR stable at high frequencies on this platform, too much stress for IMC.
Converting DR to DR it's too extreme for CPU, not good for Ryzen that already has IMC limitations


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> I don't understand what you're trying to say here.


Was a joke about his picture, that kit has 2 holes and you can see the pcb, maybe you can see if is one sided or double sided, xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## herrklisch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> @The Stilt
> 
> can you help me (like expert ) with qcode 0d? I can´t boot not even at BIOS. Now 1201, I think...


I am betting on your RAM. If you can get your hands on another RAM ( from a friend maybe ) i am sure you will boot to BIOS.
I have same RAM as you, Corsair lpx 2x16 3000c15 and it just died on me after 3 months of use. Had to RMA it, now waiting for new RAM.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiedent*
> 
> With 1403 I have Issues with my Keyboard and Mouse, both on USB 2 on the Back Side.
> Sometimes they are hanging up and I must replug them....
> Is here anyone else with this Problem?


I've been using the top (or right from the rear with an upright case) USB2 port since the beginning, and using it with an RF Logitech module since about 9943 without problems, either in the BIOS or in Linux. Admittedly, the rather primitive MK235* mouse is a bit raggety when used on a grabby surface like an ESD pad, but this is not a fault of the port. For wired mice, it is worth checking a log in the OS to see whether mouse disconnections occur. Sometimes (in my experience) the cables become intermittent where they connect to the mouse.

*MK235 is the only Logitech RF mouse-keyboard pair that is rated for Linux. Other combinations may function but without all of their features.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MynRich*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> I'm still having major temperature problem with 1700 :/
> 
> I'm getting like 40c to 50c idle/ bios temps and max load temps 90c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol and I'm using nh-t1 thermal paste with kraken x62..
> 
> Why the h*ll there is almost 40c to 50c temp difference between CPU and liquid...
> 
> I'm so frustrated.. I feel like kraken x62 did not improve temps from stock cooler by much......
> 
> Liquid temperature is maxing out somewhere 45-47c when CPU temps reach 85 to 90C
> 
> I've already seated cpu 3 times over and even tried to change from push to pull with no avail...
> 
> Even when pump and fans are at max speed temps only drop to 86C with prime95
> 
> I have my Ryzen at 1.40v and 3.9ghz
> 
> I though that soldered heat spreader was supposed to transfer heat better but no, then there would not be so huge temp difference between liquid and CPU
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, since I've seen you here before, but since I'm already replying I'll check; tried applying less thermal paste?
> Also, ~40c spikes happen to me too on idle. I have a custom 280 rad with my 1080 Ti in the loop, both overclocked.. I don't hit 70 on CPU and don't hit 60 on GPU temps while gaming on AAA FPS games like Titanfall 2 at very high settings (no ultra presets). so I think Ryzen just kinda does the idle thing.. I'm kinda concerned as to the high load temps... is the pump the x62 dead?
Click to expand...

Of the various thermal interfaces from the CPU die to the water (the temperature of which you are measuring, hopefully accurately), the greatest thermal resistance occurs at the cooler block to CPU lid interface. Both these surfaces need to be flat, and this is something you can investigate either by use of a truly straight edge or other schemes that may come to mind. Also, as noted, given flatness, it is important that the thermal paste be as thin as possible. This is difficult if the paste is too thick to start, or too viscous. I used the supplied Noctua paste on my NH-D15 because it was less viscous than the Arctic Silver 5 that I had from an assembly several years ago.

Your delta T between die and water does seem high, so the lid to block interface is where I would expend the most effort to investigate. If no water is moving then there will be a big difference between the block and the water downstream, but if this is the case, it should be obvious just with a finger touch to the block.


----------



## T800

They are talking about 1 DPC. And that means one dimm per channel.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Thanks for testing, sorry about your equipment. I'll push to have SenseMi Skew disabled by default in future BIOS versions.


80 EUR worth of testing that was. I am still a bit puzzled that I had to go to such length to convince you guys that practically disabling thermal shutdown is a bad idea to begin with.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herrklisch*
> 
> I am betting on your RAM. If you can get your hands on another RAM ( from a friend maybe ) i am sure you will boot to BIOS.
> I have same RAM as you, Corsair lpx 2x16 3000c15 and it just died on me after 3 months of use. Had to RMA it, now waiting for new RAM.


Thanks for your reply: actually I use a old system with Phenom II X4 and mobo Gigabyte mix with some news hardware, buy it's a little slow.

I try all, the error only can be memory, mobo or BIOS, I installed CH6 en old case with same power and nothing more, and qcode 0d repeat in this sequency 8, 14,15, C0, 63, 0d and so it remains.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 0d with yellow Q-LED (ie RAM fault) I had on DOA set of RAM. Do you have other RAM you can use or try 1 stick at a time?


I will try other memory..., and I said if it works.

I have seen very post about memory... can you recomended any particular model (samsung b-die easy to find)?

Thanks for your reply.

PD: I will have read manual again, looks I jumped some parts


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s15charlie*
> 
> Good day everyone! I'm really new at this whole overclocking thing and would really appreciate any advice and/or tips on how to setup my system. I just completed my build (first time ever building a pc) and its been running fine for a week now and want to delve deeper into learning how to OC and boost my system
> 
> Here are my system details
> - AMD R5 1600
> - Asus C6H (Bios 1002)
> - Stock wraith spire cooler
> - GSkill Trident Z RGB 16gb (2x8) 3200MHz F4-3200C16D-16GTZR
> 
> I have been hesitant to upgrade my BIOS to the latest version because
> 1) i'm a noob and i have read horror stories of bricking the board
> 2) it runs fine thus far
> 3) i don't know how (this is where u guys come in lol)
> 
> I notice my RAM not running at the 3200mhz and i know that has to be done somewhere in the BIOS
> 
> I'm not looking for crazy overclock as i understand there are limitations with my stock cooler but would like to understand how to do it safely so that i can play around with it and maybe push a higher OC in future if i upgrade
> 
> Any tips and advice for a true blue beginner at this sorta thing? Thanks in advance everyone!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @s15charlie
> 
> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The UEFIs in OP won't brick you board, unless of course you have power failure or interrupt flashing process.
> 
> Lordzed83 did a video on USB flashback process, is linked in OP, ref that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'd goto UEFI 1403, that has:-
> 
> a) AGESA 1.0.0.6 RC4, the big update for RAM tweak'ability.
> 
> b) plenty of fixes vs what you use now, but still some issues.
> 
> The options in the UEFI will help with gaining higher RAM MHz.


I am sorry to report that to go from novice OC'er to acolyte OC'er takes time, either the time of experiencing successes and failures by experimenting, or the (somewhat lesser) time of reading what works and doesn't in gigantic threads such as this one and the many videos that have been produced over the past few months. If we all had the same components and they all behaved the same then there would be one solution that worked best for everyone. Once discovered, we could all jump on the train and have optimal rigs. Unfortunately for saving our time, equality of components and their performance isn't the case.

Specific things you are advised to do include: read the C6H user guide, read the overclocking guide, read as much of this thread as you can find the time for, particularly all messages sent since BIOS 1401 was announced, rummage through the BIOS menus until the locations of different parameter sets is understood, use the tool available to save your working BIOS to the board and to a USB stick, in both F2 and CNTL-F2 formats, print the text file and use its values to compare to others reports. If you use Windows, note what documentation and test programs are commonly used here, acquire them, and use them on your existing BIOS before upgrading.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Sorry but I barely have time to keep up with all the things affecting C6H. Perhaps you can try ROG forums, there are a few more people there highlighting issues.


Which X299 board(s) will you be handling? Once we know that we can look for buying those in hope of getting more frequent (beta) BIOS updates.


----------



## gupsterg

@R71800XSS

NP







, look forward to update on fix







.

@kaseki

I thought I'd leave something out for you guys to share as well







.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> take it apart take the board out and check the standoffs i will bet dollars to donuts you have a standoff touching the board.
> rule of thumb count holes in board count standoffs counts screws if they don't match up don't turn it on.


Thank for reply, I can´t turn on CH6 out althogh I will try it (? but yet I don´t know why). Its dificult set mobo into holes, I thinked about it how second opcion, like first: only could be memory (led yellow like other mates said me before), bios or mobo. All rest of hardware was reinstalled in this system (mix of old and new), and all works.

Thanks for your reply, I tell all you, which was the final solution.


----------



## gaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiedent*
> 
> With 1403 I have Issues with my Keyboard and Mouse, both on USB 2 on the Back Side.
> Sometimes they are hanging up and I must replug them....
> Is here anyone else with this Problem?


Yes, but I didn't understand it at the time. I just reset the computer and didn't think of unplugging and then plugging them back in.
The keyboard and mouse did not respond at all. I had left the computer for 30 to 45 minutes to go to the post office. It was idle, nobody even used it and this happened. I thought it just locked up.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I'm finished with a software which will hopefully fix the "dead" Aura controllers on C6H by updating it's firmware. Have already sent it to a few to make sure it doesn't have any serious problems before publishing.


That's awesome. Would be willing to test it if you need another white rat to run the maze.

Thanks. That has ended up being my major complaint as the 1.0.0.6 BIOS have gotten my system really singing.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I'm finished with a software which will hopefully fix the "dead" Aura controllers on C6H by updating it's firmware. Have already sent it to a few to make sure it doesn't have any serious problems before publishing.
> 
> Additionally, please keep submitting your issues using this form. We're checking and will do so even more regularly from now on. https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeWovVLyETJTI4-6r0h5SDzj8muLTjAGfoszKqZoySBOb684w/viewform
> Thanks, wish all bug reports would be like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confirmed and will be fixed.
> Thanks for testing, sorry about your equipment. I'll push to have SenseMi Skew disabled by default in future BIOS versions.
> Sorry but I barely have time to keep up with all the things affecting C6H. Perhaps you can try ROG forums, there are a few more people there highlighting issues.
> It's fixed from Aura version 1.04.42.
> Hopefully we'll have in the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, will try to locate this kit.
> All ports or specific ones? Windows and driver version?
> Thanks for the report, can you add using the form above?


Thanks you, but I send a private message to ask you about C6H qcode 0d (led yellow that remains on and I can't go into BIOS neither boot of course) and you don´t reply to me.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I'm finished with a software which will hopefully fix the "dead" Aura controllers on C6H by updating it's firmware. Have already sent it to a few to make sure it doesn't have any serious problems before publishing.
> 
> Additionally, please keep submitting your issues using this form. We're checking and will do so even more regularly from now on. https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeWovVLyETJTI4-6r0h5SDzj8muLTjAGfoszKqZoySBOb684w/viewform


Hope you don't mind me asking, but is there such a way to feedback on PrimeX370 boards? Thanks for all your work anyway - much which applied to our boards as well


----------



## baskura

For anyone wondering, Elmor's Aura tool fixed my boards RGB, so it's looking good!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baskura*
> 
> For anyone wondering, Elmor's Aura tool fixed my boards RGB, so it's looking good!


Only problem with mine is, a cold boot and it doesnt work. If i go into the bios press f10 and save then exit it works again or if i restart. not sure why but wtv not really into rgb.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Thanks for testing, sorry about your equipment. I'll push to have SenseMi Skew disabled by default in future BIOS versions.
> 
> 
> 
> 80 EUR worth of testing that was. I am still a bit puzzled that I had to go to such length to convince you guys that practically disabling thermal shutdown is a bad idea to begin with.
Click to expand...

If I were forced to make a guess, my guess would be that trying to deal with AMD's absurd +20C offset control temperature led to a lot of BIOS patches, some of which our demands may have instigated. After a while the underlying logic of the BIOS w.r.t. CPU safety became obscured. (Software safety is a gigantic deal on its own, albeit usually the safety is directed at human life and not CPU life.) Safety software should be as transparent as possible.

If this is the case, and AMD's AGESAs continue to maintain this offset, then Asus may want to step back from patching the software patches and decide just what safety logic they want overall and rewrite that part of the code and any interface it might have with the BIOS GUI. If disabling SenseMISkew is seen to be sufficient, then all is well. But if I were holding the whip at Asus, I would want the logic checked for every software path that varying temperatures and user parameters can take that in turn affects CPU safety. This includes fan and pump controls.

I would argue that there was a BIOS software safety defect at launch when user settings bricked the early boards. Mistakes happen; oversights happen. Mitigating them is why software engineering processes exist. Hundreds of millions of dollars are spent at the Software Engineering Institute to achieve this end. Asus isn't Lockheed-Martin (fortunately), so millions of dollars spent in compliance is not called for. But tailored (bespoke) versions of approved processes can be useful and ultimately save costs of software development and reactive board repairs. [/rant]


----------



## jdown

I would also love to test the fix. I do not have any lights since 3 months.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I'm finished with a software which will hopefully fix the "dead" Aura controllers on C6H by updating it's firmware. Have already sent it to a few to make sure it doesn't have any serious problems before publishing.
> 
> Additionally, please keep submitting your issues using this form. We're checking and will do so even more regularly from now on. https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeWovVLyETJTI4-6r0h5SDzj8muLTjAGfoszKqZoySBOb684w/viewform
> Thanks, wish all bug reports would be like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confirmed and will be fixed.
> Thanks for testing, sorry about your equipment. I'll push to have SenseMi Skew disabled by default in future BIOS versions.
> Sorry but I barely have time to keep up with all the things affecting C6H. Perhaps you can try ROG forums, there are a few more people there highlighting issues.
> It's fixed from Aura version 1.04.42.
> Hopefully we'll have in the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, will try to locate this kit.
> All ports or specific ones? Windows and driver version?
> Thanks for the report, can you add using the form above?


----------



## neoark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I'm finished with a software which will hopefully fix the "dead" Aura controllers on C6H by updating it's firmware. Have already sent it to a few to make sure it doesn't have any serious problems before publishing.
> 
> Additionally, please keep submitting your issues using this form. We're checking and will do so even more regularly from now on. https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeWovVLyETJTI4-6r0h5SDzj8muLTjAGfoszKqZoySBOb684w/viewform
> Thanks, wish all bug reports would be like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confirmed and will be fixed.
> Thanks for testing, sorry about your equipment. I'll push to have SenseMi Skew disabled by default in future BIOS versions.
> Sorry but I barely have time to keep up with all the things affecting C6H. Perhaps you can try ROG forums, there are a few more people there highlighting issues.
> It's fixed from Aura version 1.04.42.
> Hopefully we'll have in the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, will try to locate this kit.
> All ports or specific ones? Windows and driver version?
> Thanks for the report, can you add using the form above?


Code:



Code:


Prepared by Thaiphoon Burner Super Blaster
-------------------------------------------------------------
                         MEMORY MODULE
-------------------------------------------------------------
Manufacturer             : Corsair
Part Number              : CMU32GX4M2C3200C16
Serial Number            : 00000000h
JEDEC DIMM Label         : 16GB 2Rx8 PC4-2133P-UB0-10
Architecture             : DDR4 SDRAM UDIMM
Speed Grade              : DDR4-2133P downbin
Capacity                 : 16 GB (16 components)
Organization             : 2048M x64 (2 ranks)
Register Manufacturer    : N/A
Register Model           : N/A
Manufacturing Date       : Undefined
Manufacturing Location   : Taiwan
Revision / Raw Card      : 0000h / B0 (8 layers)
-------------------------------------------------------------
                        DRAM COMPONENTS
-------------------------------------------------------------
Manufacturer             : Hynix
Part Number              : H5AN8G8NAFR-TFC
Package                  : Standard Monolithic 78-ball FBGA
Die Density / Count      : 8 Gb A-die (21 nm) / 1 die
Composition              : 1024M x8 (64M x8 x 16 banks)
Clock Frequency          : 1067 MHz (0.938 ns)
Minimum Timing Delays    : 15-15-15-36-50
Read Latencies Supported : 16T, 15T, 14T, 13T, 12T, 11T, 10T
Supply Voltage           : 1.20 V
XMP Certified            : 1600 MHz / 16-18-18-36-54 / 0.10 V
XMP Extreme              : Not programmed
SPD Revision             : 1.0 / January 2014
XMP Revision             : 2.0 / December 2013
-------------------------------------------------------------
                         SOURCE SPD DUMP
-------------------------------------------------------------
000  23 10 0C 02 85 21 00 08 00 00 00 03 09 03 00 00
010  00 00 08 0C FC 03 00 00 6C 6C 6C 11 08 74 F0 0A
020  20 08 00 05 00 B8 1E 2B 2B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
030  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 16 36 16 36
040  16 36 16 36 00 00 2B 0C 2B 0C 2B 0C 2B 0C 00 00
050  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
060  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
070  0A 00 00 00 00 ED B5 FF 00 00 00 00 00 C2 7D 54
080  11 11 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
090  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0A0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0B0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0C0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0D0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0E0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0F0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 27
100  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
110  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
120  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
130  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
140  02 9E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 4D 55 33 32 47 58
150  34 4D 32 43 33 32 30 30 43 31 36 20 20 00 80 AD
160  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
170  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
180  0C 4A 01 20 00 0A FF 00 00 0A 00 00 05 FC 3F 04
190  00 50 5A 5A 10 B3 0E E8 0A 18 08 F8 04 00 B0 1E
1A0  2D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FB F6 F6 F6 F6 F6 00
1B0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1C0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1D0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1E0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1F0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Thanks @elmor Microcenter screwed me over by suggesting cmu32gx4m2c3200c16 and I can't exchange it now.


----------



## T800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Which X299 board(s) will you be handling? Once we know that we can look for buying those in hope of getting more frequent (beta) BIOS updates.


It's obvious, Rampage VI Apex.


----------



## neoark

@elmor I will be happy if I can get it to atleast 2666 like stock bios.


----------



## gupsterg

New version of Asus Mem TweakIt V2.02.36 that displays info correctly on AGESA 1.0.0.6 onwards.



Not tried to see if it allows mem timings change yet.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Hi folks,
> I am pretty sure this is a related bug in all bios but I will detail the behaviour her
> 
> I try all, the error only can be memory, mobo or BIOS, I installed CH6 en old case with same power and nothing more, and qcode 0d repeat in this sequency 8, 14,15, C0, 63, 0d and so it remains.


C0 for me was a dodgy cpu.


----------



## Decoman

Update: Running 2x8 GB Flare-X 3200MHz ram at 3333 speed, and with improved timings, it seems like I have still a cold boot issue. It was working well for days, and now today, the ram apparently defaulted to 2400 speed on boot, and I don't know why. Using 1401 bios.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> C0 for me was a dodgy cpu.


Did you note if the Q-LED for CPU red as well?



Cheers







.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Did you note if the Q-LED for CPU red as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I think it was just orange led, there still testing it


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> Update: Running 2x8 GB Flare-X 3200MHz ram at 3333 speed, and with improved timings, it seems like I have still a cold boot issue. It was working well for days, and now today, the ram apparently defaulted to 2400 speed on boot, and I don't know why. Using 1401 bios.


have you changed the Fail Count in bios to a value higher than 1? Also, when this happens try setting a higher dram training/boot voltage like 25-50mV higher than the run/eventual VDIMM


----------



## Decoman

No. Ok I will try that.


----------



## MuddyPaws

any one seen this

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12991364


----------



## s15charlie

hi @gupsterg

Thanks so much for responding....ok so i'm gonna sound really noob but what is OP? I wanna watch the vid on how to flash my bios just in case i **** it up

If you could gimme the link would be awesome!

Thanks


----------



## gupsterg

@MuddyPaws

Cheers







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> Update: Running 2x8 GB Flare-X 3200MHz ram at 3333 speed, and with improved timings, it seems like I have still a cold boot issue. It was working well for days, and now today, the ram apparently defaulted to 2400 speed on boot, and I don't know why. Using 1401 bios.


For me cold boot was fixed, has returned with vengeance







.

This CPU has a memory hole for 3333MHz, so I use CLDO_VDDP to move it. Initially I used 931mV and all good for lengthy while, now no longer. I have kept an eye on room ambient to see if the issue is down to that, as I have not experienced below ~22°C I can say it is not down to that.

I have kept a log of various CLDO_VDDP values used, using a 1mV increment I have tested all the way from 917mV to 938mV. Like you, for days I can be fine on a setting, then straight after a shutdown and up Q-Code: F9. Always my PSU has active power and never switched off at wall socket.

Today I went to 1000mV and working down. I must have done on purpose 10 shutdowns and restarts, differing time intervals. Then ~6x full power off PSU and on and all was well, this last test is a good indication if setup is right IMO. 0 Q-Code: F9 occurred. I leave rig for ~30mins think yay all good







, next startup = blithering Q-Code: F9 mess 3x and fail







.

I use Fail_CNT 3. Most of the time for a given CLDO_VDDP value it will pass without going Q-Code: F9, other times from a shutdown it will do 1x Q-Code: F9 and be fine. Other times depending on the value used it can be 2x or complete fail and when it does the complete fail, return to stock, I can enter UEFI press F10 and it's fine again.

I refuse to set VDIMM Boot and Runtime out of sync, again The Stilt in a recent post has highlighted keeping insync. I believe UEFI setting of 1.375V is more than ample to sustain 3333MHz tight in all the testing and normal usage I have done. And in reality VDIMM is higher than the UEFI setting.

Changing ProcODT also doesn't seem to improve scenario. I need ~1.0V SOC to pass hours and hours of HCI Memtest/GSAT (0 error), then when I run IBT AVX custom 13312MB I need SOC 1.05V (which I then use for profile). Recently did back to back 56hrs [email protected] and pausing for some other uses in between and 0 issues, until shutdown and restart, again only at times an issue.

I do believe still AGESA/UEFI is not right in this aspect, as when I had the issue on 3200MHz UEFI prior to AGESA 1.0.0.6. AGESA has improved a lot, booting from full powered down rig on anything higher than 2666MHz+ was epic fail prior to UEFI 9943/AGESA 1.0.0.6.

Finalheaven had at one point resolved his cold boot IIRC and it is back again AFAIK. I may go back to using "Sleep/Resume" as this is the only workaround that is issue free for me, I used that before on older UEFIs.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s15charlie*
> 
> hi @gupsterg
> 
> Thanks so much for responding....ok so i'm gonna sound really noob but what is OP? I wanna watch the vid on how to flash my bios just in case i **** it up
> 
> If you could gimme the link would be awesome!
> 
> Thanks


OP = Original post in this context, ie 1st post of thread







.

Make sure UEFI you wish to flash is named as C6H.CAP.

UEFI 1403 is in this post







.

My procedure.

i) UEFI filename as C6H.CAP, copy to USB stick.
ii) Load UEFI defaults prior to doing flashback and let mobo repost and shutdown.
iii) Make sure USB stick is in Flashback port (marked in red box below image)



iv) Press and hold the Flashback button (blue box, above image) ~5secs. Blue LED on the button will flash slow for a few seconds and quicken as it starts update process. At the end of process it will extinguish, you are ready to boot up. If the blue LED stays constant the UEFI file was not found on USB stick, so check USB stick is correct format and filename is correct.

http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/USB_BIOS_Flashback_GUIDE/


----------



## ElmerF

1700x cpu. Can someone please, please provide definitive instructions for proper temperature settings in bios 1401/1403 for x processors. I'm so confused at this point.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> OP = Original post in this context, ie 1st post of thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Make sure UEFI you wish to flash is named as C6H.CAP.
> 
> UEFI 1403 is in this post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> My procedure.
> 
> i) UEFI filename as C6H.CAP, copy to USB stick.
> ii) Load UEFI defaults prior to doing flashback and let mobo repost and shutdown.
> iii) Make sure USB stick is in Flashback port (marked in red box below image)
> 
> 
> 
> iv) Press and hold the Flashback button (blue box, above image) ~5secs. Blue LED on the button will flash slow for a few seconds and quicken as it starts update process. At the end of process it will extinguish, you are ready to boot up. If the blue LED stays constant the UEFI file was not found on USB stick, so check USB stick is correct format and filename is correct.
> 
> http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/USB_BIOS_Flashback_GUIDE/


And to add to this, if youre having issues with it not working, try another usb stick. Was my issue lol.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElmerF*
> 
> 1700x cpu. Can someone please, please provide definitive instructions for proper temperature settings in bios 1401/1403 for x processors. I'm so confused at this point.


On those UEFI's consensus is Extreme Tweaker > Tweakers Paradise > Sense MI Skew: [Disabled] .

Post HWiNFO screenshot showing tCTL, tDIE, CPU Sensor, CPU Socket and Motherboard temperature sensor and members will give view if all is well







.


----------



## R71800XSS

I would like know what memory 16x2 (32 total - 2 sticks) works best in C6H. I know b-die is the best, but can have others that works between 3200 y 3600 strap. I go to change my PC's memory.

Model and number serial complete that you can advise me??

Thanks all.


----------



## MynRich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> I would like know what memory 16x2 (32 total - 2 sticks) works best in C6H. I know b-die is the best, but can have others that works between 3200 y 3600 strap. I go to change my PC's memory.
> 
> Model and number serial complete that you can advise me??
> 
> Thanks all.


the best kit seems to be a g.skill kit thats 3600c15 but AFAIK it's only available is 2x8GB.. otherwise 3200 c14 kits. 2x8GB is just a more optimal config for Ryzen and High RAM speeds, but if you need 2x16GB for your PC, I haven't seen much reason to spend more than the best price/GB 2x8GB or 2x16GB of 3200 14-14-14-34 1.35v kit. As an owner ofa a Team Group kit, I kinda wish I went with G.Skill but I'm still pleased with my RAM results.


----------



## T800

I have Gskill Flare X 3200 C14 2x8GB kit and other than DOCP Standard 3200MHz settings keeping them stable is very hard with 1403 BIOS.

For 2xdual rank sticks I wish you luck.


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> I would like know what memory 16x2 (32 total - 2 sticks) works best in C6H. I know b-die is the best, but can have others that works between 3200 y 3600 strap. I go to change my PC's memory.
> 
> Model and number serial complete that you can advise me??
> 
> Thanks all.


I run G.Skill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ (2x16GB) stable at 3200 MT/s 14-13-13-13-26-42-1T(Geardown enabled) using Ramad's/harrysun's method.
AIDA64 Cache & Memory benchmark shows ~50k MB/s on Read, Write and Copy.
So I'd go for this kit.


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Of the various thermal interfaces from the CPU die to the water (the temperature of which you are measuring, hopefully accurately), the greatest thermal resistance occurs at the cooler block to CPU lid interface. Both these surfaces need to be flat, and this is something you can investigate either by use of a truly straight edge or other schemes that may come to mind. Also, as noted, given flatness, it is important that the thermal paste be as thin as possible. This is difficult if the paste is too thick to start, or too viscous. I used the supplied Noctua paste on my NH-D15 because it was less viscous than the Arctic Silver 5 that I had from an assembly several years ago.
> 
> Your delta T between die and water does seem high, so the lid to block interface is where I would expend the most effort to investigate. If no water is moving then there will be a big difference between the block and the water downstream, but if this is the case, it should be obvious just with a finger touch to the block.





Was there too much thermal paste?



Hm, my radiator is surely heating my HDD's







but inside case stays cooler compared to when my radiator is at top :/ 6TB WD black gets to 55C when my CPU is at max load:/


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> I run G.Skill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ (2x16GB) stable at 3200 MT/s 14-13-13-13-26-42-1T(Geardown enabled) using Ramad's/harrysun's method.
> AIDA64 Cache & Memory benchmark shows ~50k MB/s on Read, Write and Copy.
> So I'd go for this kit.


JAJA haha,







I was looking for this stick on net, yes. I like it, i hope all have Samsung B-die. I have processed RMA for change it.

Thanks you, and all reply me.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @MuddyPaws
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> Update: Running 2x8 GB Flare-X 3200MHz ram at 3333 speed, and with improved timings, it seems like I have still a cold boot issue. It was working well for days, and now today, the ram apparently defaulted to 2400 speed on boot, and I don't know why. Using 1401 bios.
> 
> 
> 
> For me cold boot was fixed, has returned with vengeance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This CPU has a memory hole for 3333MHz, so I use CLDO_VDDP to move it. Initially I used 931mV and all good for lengthy while, now no longer. I have kept an eye on room ambient to see if the issue is down to that, as I have not experienced below ~22°C I can say it is not down to that.
> 
> I have kept a log of various CLDO_VDDP values used, using a 1mV increment I have tested all the way from 917mV to 938mV. Like you, for days I can be fine on a setting, then straight after a shutdown and up Q-Code: F9. Always my PSU has active power and never switched off at wall socket.
> 
> Today I went to 1000mV and working down. I must have done on purpose 10 shutdowns and restarts, differing time intervals. Then ~6x full power off PSU and on and all was well, this last test is a good indication if setup is right IMO. 0 Q-Code: F9 occurred. I leave rig for ~30mins think yay all good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , next startup = blithering Q-Code: F9 mess 3x and fail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I use Fail_CNT 3. Most of the time for a given CLDO_VDDP value it will pass without going Q-Code: F9, other times from a shutdown it will do 1x Q-Code: F9 and be fine. Other times depending on the value used it can be 2x or complete fail and when it does the complete fail, return to stock, I can enter UEFI press F10 and it's fine again.
> 
> I refuse to set VDIMM Boot and Runtime out of sync, again The Stilt in a recent post has highlighted keeping insync. I believe UEFI setting of 1.375V is more than ample to sustain 3333MHz tight in all the testing and normal usage I have done. And in reality VDIMM is higher than the UEFI setting.
> 
> Changing ProcODT also doesn't seem to improve scenario. I need ~1.0V SOC to pass hours and hours of HCI Memtest/GSAT (0 error), then when I run IBT AVX custom 13312MB I need SOC 1.05V (which I then use for profile). Recently did back to back 56hrs [email protected] and pausing for some other uses in between and 0 issues, until shutdown and restart, again only at times an issue.
> 
> I do believe still AGESA/UEFI is not right in this aspect, as when I had the issue on 3200MHz UEFI prior to AGESA 1.0.0.6. AGESA has improved a lot, booting from full powered down rig on anything higher than 2666MHz+ was epic fail prior to UEFI 9943/AGESA 1.0.0.6.
> 
> Finalheaven had at one point resolved his cold boot IIRC and it is back again AFAIK. I may go back to using "Sleep/Resume" as this is the only workaround that is issue free for me, I used that before on older UEFIs.
Click to expand...

Too bad we can't run checksums on the BIOS -- one to be taken after a particular stable set of parameters is established and one to be taken to compare when problems like this occur. One would like to believe that the BIOS is deterministic. It that is the intent, there appears to be a failure somewhere. Perhaps something is being overwritten. Did all of the original parameters appear to be unchanged when this occurred?

What if the BIOS is re-flashbacked and all the parameters set to their previously operating state? If that doesn't work, then I would suspect that the BIOS proper is unchanged, but some training or processing activity modified something in the CPU or DRAM that isn't under the control of the BIOS.


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> I run G.Skill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ (2x16GB) stable at 3200 MT/s 14-13-13-13-26-42-1T(Geardown enabled) using Ramad's/harrysun's method.
> AIDA64 Cache & Memory benchmark shows ~50k MB/s on Read, Write and Copy.
> So I'd go for this kit.
> 
> 
> 
> JAJA haha,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for this stick on net, yes. I like it, i hope all have Samsung B-die. I have processed RMA for change it.
> 
> https://secure.reichelt.com/de/en/index.html?ACTION=446&LA=446
> 
> Thanks you, and all reply me.
Click to expand...

If you want to I can sell you one of my 2 kits since I don't need 64 GB.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Of the various thermal interfaces from the CPU die to the water (the temperature of which you are measuring, hopefully accurately), the greatest thermal resistance occurs at the cooler block to CPU lid interface. Both these surfaces need to be flat, and this is something you can investigate either by use of a truly straight edge or other schemes that may come to mind. Also, as noted, given flatness, it is important that the thermal paste be as thin as possible. This is difficult if the paste is too thick to start, or too viscous. I used the supplied Noctua paste on my NH-D15 because it was less viscous than the Arctic Silver 5 that I had from an assembly several years ago.
> 
> Your delta T between die and water does seem high, so the lid to block interface is where I would expend the most effort to investigate. If no water is moving then there will be a big difference between the block and the water downstream, but if this is the case, it should be obvious just with a finger touch to the block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was there too much thermal paste?
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, my radiator is surely heating my HDD's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but inside case stays cooler compared to when my radiator is at top :/ 6TB WD black gets to 55C when my CPU is at max load:/
Click to expand...

I don't want to claim it is too much without knowing the "feel" of the goop, but it looks a bit non-uniform (some of that is the result of separation). I would strive to use a finger to spread one of those out to the thinnest film that is uniform (adding or subtracting goop as needed), and wipe the other part clean, making sure to leave behind no particles from whatever is used for cleaning. You may want to start with both surfaces clean, just in case there is some contaminating particle in one or the other surface's existing goop. And once clean, check for flatness before adding goop to one surface.

I would probably spread on the CPU because then I could get full coverage to the corners.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> That's awesome. Would be willing to test it if you need another white rat to run the maze.
> 
> Thanks. That has ended up being my major complaint as the 1.0.0.6 BIOS have gotten my system really singing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Only problem with mine is, a cold boot and it doesnt work. If i go into the bios press f10 and save then exit it works again or if i restart. not sure why but wtv not really into rgb.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdown*
> 
> I would also love to test the fix. I do not have any lights since 3 months.


Make sure you run this from command line with administrator privileges http://www.mediafire.com/file/xk898meivctutg1/aura_update_v01_c6h.zip


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> 80 EUR worth of testing that was. I am still a bit puzzled that I had to go to such length to convince you guys that practically disabling thermal shutdown is a bad idea to begin with.


Well it's not disabling thermal shutdown, just happens to result in that on your particular system (though there may be others). There are several reasons, first off from internal testing on quite a few samples we were skewing temps by 5-10*C by doing this which backfired when retails were behaving severely different. Secondly we don't want to have the same situation as going from 0902 to 1002 where temps are severely different between builds.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Which X299 board(s) will you be handling? Once we know that we can look for buying those in hope of getting more frequent (beta) BIOS updates.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T800*
> 
> It's obvious, Rampage VI Apex.


Indeed









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> Thanks you, but I send a private message to ask you about C6H qcode 0d (led yellow that remains on and I can't go into BIOS neither boot of course) and you don´t reply to me.


Have some patience please, it's been less than a day. Plus I'm not official tech support, do some googling or read this thread and you'll find that this means you have DRAM problems. Start debugging.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Too bad we can't run checksums on the BIOS -- one to be taken after a particular stable set of parameters is established and one to be taken to compare when problems like this occur. One would like to believe that the BIOS is deterministic. It that is the intent, there appears to be a failure somewhere. Perhaps something is being overwritten. Did all of the original parameters appear to be unchanged when this occurred?
> 
> What if the BIOS is re-flashbacked and all the parameters set to their previously operating state? If that doesn't work, then I would suspect that the BIOS proper is unchanged, but some training or processing activity modified something in the CPU or DRAM that isn't under the control of the BIOS.


Parameters remain the same, as long as the amount of times the Q-Code: F9 has not exceeded Fail_CNT. Once exceeded then AMD CBS section is reset, as it should. As this is AMD code resetting to allow boot. Extreme Tweaker will not have reset, some will be "overidden" to allow boot, will be there to still reapply and need not to be manually setup again.

IMO I believe there is some issue with AMD code (ie Microcode, IMC FW, etc), which when we use RAM at 2666MHz+ it's an issue for booting, intermittently.

I can reflash a UEFI that supports same RAM setup (ie 9943 / 1401 / 1403 / 1403-SP42M) and setup UEFI with same OC profile and experience the same intermittent booting issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Well it's not disabling thermal shutdown, just happens to result in that on your particular system (though there may be others). There are several reasons, first off from internal testing on quite a few samples we were skewing temps by 5-10*C by doing this which backfired when retails were behaving severely different.


I know you are snowed and have given us invaluable support. As you know I use your application to change SIO mode to 2 so CPU sensor and tCTL match, so fan profile works better for me on my R7 1700. Will this option ever be in UEFI?

I have noted on some UEFI's the event id denoting resume from sleep differs, even though I have not changed anything in OS/UEFI relating to it. So I have to have multiple triggers in Windows Task Scheduler so app starts, besides having it at startup.

On another note after UEFI 9943/AGESA 1.0.0.6 "Sleep/Resume" works on W7 as well as W10, prior UEFIs only W10 for me.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Make sure you run this from command line with administrator privileges http://www.mediafire.com/file/xk898meivctutg1/aura_update_v01_c6h.zip
> 
> 
> Well it's not disabling thermal shutdown, just happens to result in that on your particular system (though there may be others). There are several reasons, first off from internal testing on quite a few samples we were skewing temps by 5-10*C by doing this which backfired when retails were behaving severely different. Secondly we don't want to have the same situation as going from 0902 to 1002 where temps are severely different between builds.
> 
> Indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have some patience please, it's been less than a day. Plus I'm not official tech support, do some googling or read this thread and you'll find that this means you have DRAM problems. Start debugging.


Trying this out but cannot get past the aura_update.exe part, tells me the command was not found but the file exists


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> @Ramad: Were you able to discern any logic when comparing your results (both good and bad) to the RTT state table I published in an earlier message?


I´v seen it. The text above it explains what its´about actually. It´s about which state has the highest priority.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







The first one for example:

When:

- RttPark = enabled
- RttNom = enabled

And:

- There is a signal through ODT

Then:

- RttNom has the upper hand with it´s resistance.

Of course, they are overridden any time RttWr is active, and this brings me to what I´m about to post later today. Stay tuned.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Well it's not disabling thermal shutdown, just happens to result in that on your particular system (though there may be others).


If for a system with failed cooling Tctl is skewed from 115°C down to 80ish then for all practical purposes you do disable thermal shutdown.
Quote:


> There are several reasons, first off from internal testing on quite a few samples we were skewing temps by 5-10*C by doing this which backfired when retails were behaving severely different. Secondly we don't want to have the same situation as going from 0902 to 1002 where temps are severely different between builds.


When an end-user tells you that thermal shutdown - the single most important CPU safety feature - is reproducible prohibited by default settings then all alarm bells have to ring! Even more so when screenshots are posted that demonstrate that the CPU is kept running at full power well over the point of thermal shutdown.

Let me reiterate: Asus default BIOS setting kept my CPU running at least 15°C socket over the point where a thermal shutdown should have happened. As a result the hose of my "failed" pump exploded off the pump and sprayed hot coolant all over the place, which could have included my face. This should never ever have been allowed to happen! Your priorities were way off when weighting safety of end-user parts (including bioware) versus "convenience".
Quote:


> Indeed


Too bad. The Strix looks like a "stripped down" (TB header removed) version of the Prime A, asking for an extra 60 EUR just because of the WIFI module (costs 20 EUR for the C6H). The APEX is E-ATX and looks so specialized for OC and *bling* that it likely will come with its own disadvantages for "normal" use (TB header? less dimm slots. other things "cut out"?). I am not convinced yet.

Unfortunately Ryzen still comes with a major drawback: no (really) extra high frequency for single threaded tasks. Turbo Boost 3 really hits a spot there, albeit I am not convinced yet that Windows power plans / scheduling will allow to make full use of it. For example, I am a regular user of Lightroom's face-detection, a task takes takes ages to perform on thousands of images. It's purely single-threaded. Faststone image viewer is single-threaded. Even World of Warcraft is fully single-threaded for compiling its addons every time you enter a server. There are many (sad) other examples that can really make good use of a CPU that increases clocks for lower core-count tasks.


----------



## remnants

*Superseded by later post.*


----------



## T800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> If for a system with failed cooling Tctl is skewed from 115°C down to 80ish then for all practical purposes you do disable thermal shutdown.
> When an end-user tells you that thermal shutdown - the single most important CPU safety feature - is reproducible prohibited by default settings then all alarm bells have to ring! Even more so when screenshots are posted that demonstrate that the CPU is kept running at full power well over the point of thermal shutdown.
> 
> Let me reiterate: Asus default BIOS setting kept my CPU running at least 15°C socket over the point where a thermal shutdown should have happened. As a result the hose of my "failed" pump exploded off the pump and sprayed hot coolant all over the place, which could have included my face. This should never ever have been allowed to happen! Your priorities were way off when weighting safety of end-user parts (including bioware) versus "convenience".
> Too bad. The Strix looks like a "stripped down" (TB header removed) version of the Prime A, asking for an extra 60 EUR just because of the WIFI module (costs 20 EUR for the C6H). The APEX is E-ATX and looks so specialized for OC and *bling* that it likely will come with its own disadvantages for "normal" use (TB header? less dimm slots. other things "cut out"?). I am not convinced yet.
> 
> Unfortunately Ryzen still comes with a major drawback: no (really) extra high frequency for single threaded tasks. Turbo Boost 3 really hits a spot there, albeit I am not convinced yet that Windows power plans / scheduling will allow to make full use of it. For example, I am a regular user of Lightroom's face-detection, a task takes takes ages to perform on thousands of images. It's purely single-threaded. Faststone image viewer is single-threaded. Even World of Warcraft is fully single-threaded for compiling its addons every time you enter a server. There are many (sad) other examples that can really make good use of a CPU that increases clocks for lower core-count tasks.


Ryzen's only drawback for me is it's not going high clocks as the opposite ones.

Mostly it's physcological but man come on, my i7 980X running like 4133MHz in the old days, now reasonably my 1800X at 3950MHz.

By the way it's more than enough for the most applications but there's a phsycological effect.









And it's not the subject here.LOL


----------



## Yviena

With further tweaking i'm pretty happy with my ram timings now i still don't understand how The stilt ram timings had 65ns latency while mine has tighter Trfc/Trc and is only around 65.2ns.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T800*
> 
> By the way it's more than enough for the most applications but there's a phsycological effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's not the subject here.LOL


I came from a 4.5 GHz 4970K, so going below 4 GHz for single-threaded tasks is a step back. And as long as I am waiting minutes (and hours) for my computer to finish tasks it's not psychological but practical. There are far too many single-threaded applications out there, and even the multi-threaded ones often stop benefiting after 4 cores (Adobe Lightroom, I am looking at you again).


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yviena*
> 
> With further tweaking i'm pretty happy with my ram timings now i still don't understand how The stilt ram timings had 65ns latency while mine has tighter Trfc/Trc and is only around 65.2ns.


He sometimes use trp+tras=trc-2, he set more tras and less trc on that case, he use less trfc(edited) too in some setups, maybe is that i dont know at all, youve trp+tras=xrc +4, use +2 and try or try -2







hope helps


----------



## Ramad

This is an update to my earlier post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/20930#post_26183912

*CAD Bus Configuration:*

- Changed *ClkDrvStren to 20 ohm* because I think it improve my system´s responsiveness. Could be placebo, but I feel that when starting programs.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Timings and Rtt values:*

- *RttNom* is set to *Disabled*.
- Tighter sub-timings.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













*Result:*



This is what I will be running at from now on, which seems very stable for me with the settings above.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yviena*
> 
> With further tweaking i'm pretty happy with my ram timings now i still don't understand how The stilt ram timings had 65ns latency while mine has tighter Trfc/Trc and is only around 65.2ns.


You refer to this?



0.2ns difference?

You also seem to have BankGroupSwap enabled. A no no on 1 DPC SR configuration.


----------



## MynRich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I don't want to claim it is too much without knowing the "feel" of the goop, but it looks a bit non-uniform (some of that is the result of separation). I would strive to use a finger to spread one of those out to the thinnest film that is uniform (adding or subtracting goop as needed), and wipe the other part clean, making sure to leave behind no particles from whatever is used for cleaning. You may want to start with both surfaces clean, just in case there is some contaminating particle in one or the other surface's existing goop. And once clean, check for flatness before adding goop to one surface.
> 
> I would probably spread on the CPU because then I could get full coverage to the corners.


The CPU looks good but the cooler does have a little too much. Both sides should look like the CPU.. that works best in my experience


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I came from a 4.5 GHz 4970K, so going below 4 GHz for single-threaded tasks is a step back. And as long as I am waiting minutes (and hours) for my computer to finish tasks it's not psychological but practical. There are far too many single-threaded applications out there, and even the multi-threaded ones often stop benefiting after 4 cores (Adobe Lightroom, I am looking at you again).


Well you've seen what happens to games that actually get patched to support more cores. The software will adapt to the amount of cores coming soon enough if they are still supported.


----------



## AmxdPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yviena*
> 
> With further tweaking i'm pretty happy with my ram timings now i still don't understand how The stilt ram timings had 65ns latency while mine has tighter Trfc/Trc and is only around 65.2ns.


What's you ram?
What's your voltages for these timmings? (RAM and BOOT)

Let us know


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Make sure you run this from command line with administrator privileges http://www.mediafire.com/file/xk898meivctutg1/aura_update_v01_c6h.zip


Update to my previous response.

Realized last time I uninstalled Aura I didn't get rid of the two services it leaves running. Got rid of them and rebooted.

Got the following results -- now the only error is the failure to create a mutex.

Question: Do I need the full Aura installation for your controller flash utility to work, or is something else in play? At least I can read the FW file now.


----------



## ItsMB

@The Stilt did you end your tests on the times for 2R modules that you posted yesterday?, Me not dude i reached 200 percent, im thinking on raise more voltage to 1.4 i saw 1.39 hwinfo for 1.39 on bios, maybe raise vsoc to 1.1?. Is a 1800x stock on the 9943 PMU. TY. Is samnsung c14D


----------



## Yviena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> What's you ram?
> What's your voltages for these timmings? (RAM and BOOT)
> 
> Let us know


Boot Voltage at 1.5v and RAM at 1.5v currently as i did not bother to change it from 3600CL14 stable with auto timings. I can probably lower it to 1.425-1.45v i don't really see a problem running the ram at 1.5v max. I've seen people running them all from 1.5 to 1.9v on air for 2 years without issues on intel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> You refer to this?
> 
> 
> 
> 0.2ns difference?
> 
> You also seem to have BankGroupSwap enabled. A no no on 1 DPC SR configuration.


Well running exactly same timings as your 3466 would give me around 66ns so idk

I'm also stable with BankGroupSwap disabled not really sure what that exactly does. I do get higher read/copy/write with it on in aida64.

BTW are there any Round trip latency settings in the bios? can't find it anywhere.


----------



## chakku

No matter what timings I set I still get a ton of errors being spit out in Memtest at 3200MHz, oh well. Not sure if a BIOS or AGESA update can even fix that or if the memory is just faulty.

For the record, using @Ramad Rtt timings even lets me use the XMP profile and boot up fine. (Tried the ones you posted a page ago and they work as well.) though using the XMP profile doesn't correctly load all the profile settings, my tRC was auto set to 74 when the profile has a tRC timing of 54.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MynRich*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I don't want to claim it is too much without knowing the "feel" of the goop, but it looks a bit non-uniform (some of that is the result of separation). I would strive to use a finger to spread one of those out to the thinnest film that is uniform (adding or subtracting goop as needed), and wipe the other part clean, making sure to leave behind no particles from whatever is used for cleaning. You may want to start with both surfaces clean, just in case there is some contaminating particle in one or the other surface's existing goop. And once clean, check for flatness before adding goop to one surface.
> 
> I would probably spread on the CPU because then I could get full coverage to the corners.
> 
> 
> 
> The CPU looks good but the cooler does have a little too much. Both sides should look like the CPU.. that works best in my experience
Click to expand...

The main thing to keep in mind is that the thermal interface paste (goop) has some thermal resistance, say 0.1C/sq.cm-W, at some very thin thickness. Double the thickness, double the temperature difference. Lose some area coverage due to air gaps (lack of goop), the air gap areas aren't worth counting as a connection because their thermal resistance is so high. So the film needs to be very thin and completely covering the desired area with no air spaces. The more viscous the goop, the more critical the uniformity has to be because it may not flow at the pressure the cooler can be mounted to the lid with and not warp the motherboard. There are some fairly thick goops used in industry, but they are silk-screened on to the requisite thickness. The purpose of the goop is to fill in what one hopes are near microscopic deviations in the surfaces. If the surfaces were perfectly flat and polished, no goop would be needed.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> No matter what timings I set I still get a ton of errors being spit out in Memtest at 3200MHz, oh well. Not sure if a BIOS or AGESA update can even fix that or if the memory is just faulty.
> 
> For the record, using @Ramad Rtt timings even lets me use the XMP profile and boot up fine. (Tried the ones you posted a page ago and they work as well.)


What are your timings? Be aware of tRTP and tWR timings, they should always be: tWR = 2 x tRTP

If your tRTP = 6, then tWR should be 12.

Other thing is to re-seat RAM sticks, I know it sound odd, but I had to do it last week because I had the same issue you are having now, no matter the settings.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yviena*
> 
> With further tweaking i'm pretty happy with my ram timings now i still don't understand how The stilt ram timings had 65ns latency while mine has tighter Trfc/Trc and is only around 65.2ns.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Within Win10 (or any OS for that matter) unless you disable a bunch of background services and match cache performance, but even then 0.2 is zero difference with AID64... and you must use the same AID64 versions for any comparison. Both comparisons will need to let the fresh restart "stew" for identical amounts of time. You can get 1ns or higher variance for any or no apparent reason.
Lastly - you should check the stability fully with HCi memtest 1000% or GSAT 2 hours. Not to knock Stilt's timings, but stability in his configuration may not be the same for yours.


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> What are your timings? Be aware of tRTP and tWR timings, they should always be: tWR = 2 x tRTP
> 
> If your tRTP = 6, then tWR should be 12.
> 
> Other thing is to re-seat RAM sticks, I know it sound odd, but I had to do it last week because I had the same issue you are having now, no matter the settings.


tRTP was set to 12 and tWR was set to 24.

I'm not quite sure if reseating the sticks will help as I get ne errors with my tight(ish) timings at 3066C14 and it would be a bit of a pain with my tubes in the way.


----------



## Ramad

@kaseki

Can you post at these settings? http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/21610#post_26196739

And maybe compare results to the last results you got in your test? That would be kind of you, as I cannot run at all the settings that you can.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> tRTP was set to 12 and tWR was set to 24.
> 
> I'm not quite sure if reseating the sticks will help as I get ne errors with my tight(ish) timings at 3066C14 and it would be a bit of a pain with my tubes in the way.


OK, never mind. I thought that you are having problems with your stable settings.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> No matter what timings I set I still get a ton of errors being spit out in Memtest at 3200MHz, oh well. Not sure if a BIOS or AGESA update can even fix that or if the memory is just faulty.
> 
> For the record, using @Ramad Rtt timings even lets me use the XMP profile and boot up fine. (Tried the ones you posted a page ago and they work as well.)
> 
> 
> 
> What are your timings? Be aware of tRTP and tWR timings, they should always be: tWR = 2 x tRTP
> 
> If your tRTP = 6, then tWR should be 12.
> 
> Other thing is to re-seat RAM sticks, I know it sound odd, but I had to do it last week because I had the same issue you are having now, no matter the settings.
Click to expand...

For some time now, my tWR = tRTP = 12, so I assume that the conditions where this affects stability are not the conditions I'm presently operating under. Is there a reason for this relationship beyond observation?


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> For some time now, my tWR = tRTP = 12, so I assume that the conditions where this affects stability are not the conditions I'm presently operating under. Is there a reason for this relationship beyond observation?


Unsure of that, it's just how the auto settings had it for me.

On my 'stable' 3066C14 I have tWR at 10 and tRTP at 8 so idk.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> For some time now, my tWR = tRTP = 12, so I assume that the conditions where this affects stability are not the conditions I'm presently operating under. Is there a reason for this relationship beyond observation?




Page 13 in this document: Link

Edit: May also add that if you load defaults and look at these settings, then you will see the same relation.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> 
> 
> Page 13 in this document: Link
> 
> Edit: May also add that if you load defaults and look at these settings, then you will see the same relation.


sammy's stamp on the 2012 JEDEC.


----------



## kaseki

*Successful Spasm Upgrade:*

I have upgraded to 1403-SP42M so I can be on the same page as *The Stilt* when I try further tightening. Seems to boot OK, Unigine Superposition score and average FPS are nominal, an hour of GSAT passed; an inadvertent second hour is now running without issue. Room temperature is 79F, CPU running 50 - 51C on GSAT. Noctua NH-D15 air cooling. PC Chassis using 177W on GSAT. Intel latency checker reports 72.3 ns latency, read speed of 45975.


1800X @ 3.9 GHz,
All voltages Auto except VDRAM = 1.375, VDRAM_boot = 1.4, VTTDDR = 1.375/2;
RTTs all Auto, proc_ODT = 96 ohms
All timings as last published,
F4-3200C14D-32GTZ (2 x 16 TridentZ) @ 3200 MT/s
Linux Mint 18.1 MATE 64-bit running on kernel 4.10.0-22.


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> *Successful Spasm Upgrade:*
> 
> I have upgraded to 1403-SP42M so I can be on the same page as *The Stilt* when I try further tightening. Seems to boot OK, Unigine Superposition score and average FPS are nominal, an hour of GSAT passed; an inadvertent second hour is now running without issue. Room temperature is 79F, CPU running 50 - 51C on GSAT. Noctua NH-D15 air cooling. PC Chassis using 177W on GSAT. Intel latency checker reports 72.3 ns latency, read speed of 45975.
> 
> 
> 1800X @ 3.9 GHz,
> All voltages Auto except VDRAM = 1.375, VDRAM_boot = 1.4, VTTDDR = 1.375/2;
> RTTs all Auto, proc_ODT = 96 ohms
> All timings as last published,
> F4-3200C14D-32GTZ (2 x 16 TridentZ) @ 3200 MT/s
> Linux Mint 18.1 MATE 64-bit running on kernel 4.10.0-22.


Lol kaseki dude weve the same pc but the cooling and the OS keyboard etc..., well i mean MB cpu ram and gcard, hahaha, i never checked that but when i see now your cpu i thought will check your components, you can help me to much with the cpu i have in on stock already and i think is lazzy for the gpu. Did you notice any good change on games with cpu OC?? Im thinking on Pstates did you tried¿


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> *Successful Spasm Upgrade:*
> 
> I have upgraded to 1403-SP42M so I can be on the same page as *The Stilt* when I try further tightening. Seems to boot OK, Unigine Superposition score and average FPS are nominal, an hour of GSAT passed; an inadvertent second hour is now running without issue. Room temperature is 79F, CPU running 50 - 51C on GSAT. Noctua NH-D15 air cooling. PC Chassis using 177W on GSAT. Intel latency checker reports 72.3 ns latency, read speed of 45975.
> 
> 
> 1800X @ 3.9 GHz,
> All voltages Auto except VDRAM = 1.375, VDRAM_boot = 1.4, VTTDDR = 1.375/2;
> RTTs all Auto, proc_ODT = 96 ohms
> All timings as last published,
> F4-3200C14D-32GTZ (2 x 16 TridentZ) @ 3200 MT/s
> Linux Mint 18.1 MATE 64-bit running on kernel 4.10.0-22.


That read speed is low for 3200, what are your SCL timings at?


----------



## Nyxathid

Hello! Sorry to bother, but I have a few problems, and I can't seem to find an answer.

So heres what happening, my friends pc a few week's ago started to randomly freeze out of nowhere, I tried to solved it by going into the Event Viewer and searching the error online, I managed to fix it but only for 2 days before it continued to have random freezes. I tried to run a few tests like aida64 , and it could run for 30 minutes straight no problems. But the day after it refused to boot, not even being capable of going into the bios. So I took my pc to my local hardware store, and after a few days they said it was the ram sticks.

Funny thing is, the told me that the ram sticks are 100% working on other platforms other than Ryzen and that these ram sticks are not compatible with ryzen, that I need to purchase either a Flare X Kit or a Fortis Kit, now, I've heard that hynix based ram, happen to have some problems on Ryzen system BUT it doesn't freeze and make the system unusable.

Are there any cases of hynix based memory making their system unusable? Because I actually ran hynix based type memory for a long time, before I made the switch to b-die, and I never got these problems, the only problem that I encontred was the memory refusing to run at a Stable speed other than 2933Mhz (I had a 3200 Mhz kit)

ALSO, the mobo in question is a MSI Carbon x370 with the latest bios. I know this is the C6H forums but I need someone to help me figure this out.

They also said that the chipset refused to run this kit, the kit in question is :HX432C16PB3K2/8 (that is the kit it was on his pc.)


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> For some time now, my tWR = tRTP = 12, so I assume that the conditions where this affects stability are not the conditions I'm presently operating under. Is there a reason for this relationship beyond observation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page 13 in this document: Link
> 
> Edit: May also add that if you load defaults and look at these settings, then you will see the same relation.
Click to expand...

It will be a bit longer before I can get into the BIOS to check the SPD, but I notice that The Stilt's HQ and UHQ reference settings do not follow the 2X rule.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> *Successful Spasm Upgrade:*
> 
> I have upgraded to 1403-SP42M so I can be on the same page as *The Stilt* when I try further tightening. Seems to boot OK, Unigine Superposition score and average FPS are nominal, an hour of GSAT passed; an inadvertent second hour is now running without issue. Room temperature is 79F, CPU running 50 - 51C on GSAT. Noctua NH-D15 air cooling. PC Chassis using 177W on GSAT. Intel latency checker reports 72.3 ns latency, read speed of 45975.
> 
> 
> 1800X @ 3.9 GHz,
> All voltages Auto except VDRAM = 1.375, VDRAM_boot = 1.4, VTTDDR = 1.375/2;
> RTTs all Auto, proc_ODT = 96 ohms
> All timings as last published,
> F4-3200C14D-32GTZ (2 x 16 TridentZ) @ 3200 MT/s
> Linux Mint 18.1 MATE 64-bit running on kernel 4.10.0-22.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol kaseki dude weve the same pc but the cooling and the OS keyboard etc..., well i mean MB cpu ram and gcard, hahaha, i never checked that but when i see now your cpu i thought will check your components, you can help me to much with the cpu i have in on stock already and i think is lazzy for the gpu. Did you notice any good change on games with cpu OC?? Im thinking on Pstates did you tried¿
Click to expand...

Pstates are still on my to-do list. I was hoping for the BIOS situation to settle down because typing in all those parameters every time I upgrade is at least annoying.
I only see changes on Unigine benchmarks because I don't really play computer games other than go, and for that I could manage with an early Athlon and a 300 baud modem. A very few games are free and show up in Phoronix Test Suite runs, but otherwise I haven't gotten into them to compare. Unigine Superposition and Valley can run the 1080Ti OC at 100% utilization, but the original plan for for the HTPC was to put Serene Screen Marine Aquarium 3.3 on a 4K TV as a low maintenance fish tank. I was unable to feel comfortable scaling from my Phenom II on a 2K monitor, so I went for the max (as long as it wasn't Intel). Now that I have this thing, I intend to reconsider gaming. There was a game announced a while ago with a bottomless number of planets one could visit. That might make for new scenery every day, even if one didn't lay waste to each planet.


----------



## warreng5995

Alright all, its me again.

Been a bit since I've posted... can't hardly believe how many pages gets added to this thread every week









*To my question:
*
I know there are several different types of G.Skill Trident Z series Ram.
I assume this is still the best series of Ram for this board?

I don't think I need the "fastest" 3600mhz one, as I only have the Ryzen 1700x
I also could care less if it is RGB or not.

What I do need to *32gb*, as again I'm using this rig for video editing, and I've seen it use 22gb or so with no other programs running.

*So what would be the best one to buy?*

I currently have G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 , as I purchased it before ASUS ever published a QVL list.
I believe my system crashes is related to this ram not being fully compatible with the Crosshair VI. As if I increase ram speed above 2133mhz, the system will crash at some point. And the faster I increase the ram speed, the more often the crashes become.
So, since I finally got the cash, I guess I'm going to switch to trident z and then sell this ripjaws... maybe an intel owner will be interested as I do know it works great in x99 boards.

*Thanks!*









EDIT: I should have added that the CPU is currently running at 3.69mhz. I ran it at 3.0ghz for a couple months to stop the crashes. There doesn't seem to be any difference between 3.4ghz and 3.69mhz, as far as crashes are concerned.

And the ram speed is 2133mhz.... and it actually crashed a few days ago even at this speed when I was trying to render a video. I've never been able to fully boot into windows at over 2666mhz. Let alone at the rated speed of 3000mhz.


----------



## wellywu

I'm new here and to overclocking. This is what I own right now:

Mid-2017 AVA Direct
Corsair Carbide Series 330R Titanium Edition Silent
ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero
AMD Ryzen 5 1600X @ 3.90 GHz OC
2x ASUS ROG Strix Radeon RX 580 8GB GDDR5 08G @ 1,380 MHz OC
Kingston HyperX Savage 32GB Kit (4 x 8GB) DDR4 2666MHz, CL13 (13-15-15) 1.2V
EVGA SuperNOVA Series T2 850W, 80+ Titanium, Full Modular
Noctua NH-D9L+NM-AM4
Innovation Cooling Diamond 7 Carat
4x Corsair AF140 Quiet Edition High Airflow 140mm w/ White LEDs
NZXT Sentry Mesh, 5-Channels Fan, Black Fan Controller Panel
Intel 512GB Pro 6000p 2280 1775 / 560 MB/s, 3D NAND TLC, PCIe 3.0 x4 NVMe, M.2 SSD [Microsoft Bitlocker AES 256 bits SHA-1]
2x 1TB WD Black 7200 RPM, SATA 6Gb/s, 64MB cache [RAID0] (Veracrypt AES 256 bits SHA-512)
Western Digital Black 3.5" 6 TB 7,200 RPM 128 MB cache HDD [Veracrypt AES 256 bits SHA-512 & media library]
Plugable USB 3.0 + UASP dock [Toshiba OCZ Trion 150 SATA-III 480 GB TLC SSD [Veracrypt AES 256 bits SHA-512 {VMWare Workstation guest VMs}] & [Western Digital Blue SSHD 3.5" 4 TB 5,400 RPM 64 MB cache HDD {Acronis Backups}]
Western Digital My Cloud Personal Cloud 8 TB NAS [AES 128 bits SHA-1 {MASTER BACKUPS}]
LG Electronics UH12NS40, BD 12x / DVD 16x / CD 48x, Blu-ray Disc Burner
AFT PRO-77U, 4x USB 3.0, Black Card Reader
Standard Wiring with Precision Cable Routing and Tie-Down
Windows 10 Pro 64-bit DVD OEM "Creator's Update"
LG Electronics 27UD58-B 27", 4K Ultra HD 3840 x 2160 IPS, AMD FreeSync Technology, 5ms
Corsair STRAFE Cherry MX Silent Switch
Corsair HARPOON RGB
Corsair MM100
Corsair Raptor HS40 w/ Microphone
Creative Labs Live 3.7MP Web Camera
Logitech Z625 2.1 THX
Steam Link
Steam Controller
Silver Warranty Package (3 Year Limited Parts, Life-Time Labor Warranty)
APC BR1500G

Mid-2016 Acer Predator 17X
Microsoft Windows 10 Pro 64 bit "Creator's Update"
17.3" FHD IPS nVidia G-SYNC
Intel® Skylake™ i7-6820HK @ 4.00 GHz OC
NVIDIA® GeForce™ GTX 980 (8 GB) GDDR5 @ 1,189.00 MHz OC
64 GB DDR4 2133MHz
Intel 512 GB PCI-e NVMe RAID0 MLC SSD [Microsoft Bitlocker AES 256 bits SHA-1]
Seagate FireCuda SATA-III 6 GB/s 2 TB 5,400 RPM 128 MB cache + 8 GB MLC NAND FLASH SSHD {Veracrypt AES 256 bits SHA-512} [Media Library]
Transcend StoreJet H3 MIL-810G USB 3.0 2 TB 5,400 RPM portable HDD [Acronis Backups]
Killer Double Shot Pro Wireless-AC 1535 & Bluetooth 4.1
Killer Ethernet E2400 Gigabit
4x USB 3.0
1x USB 3.1 & Thunderbolt 3 Type-C
1x DisplayPort 1.2
1x HDMI 2.0b
1x SDXC
Headphone, Microphone, S/PDIF
Logitech G502 Proteus Core RGB
Logitech G633 Artemis Spectrum RGB
Logitech M570
Logitech Wireless Touchpad
Logitech Z150
Kensington Desk Anchor
Kensington ClickSafe Keyed Retractable
Eikon Mini Fingerprint Reader
Microsoft XBOX 360 Controller
Pioneer UX-003
Amazon Kindle 3G + WiFi
Lenovo Tab2 A10
ASUS VS228 22" 1920 X 1080P FHD
Everki Titan backpack

Hisense 40" Roku HDTV
Verizon FiOS Internet (50/50 MB/s)
Oppo Digital HA-1
Oppo Digital HA2-SE
Sennheiser HD-800 & CHS800S
Pangea Audio USB-PC
Pangea Audio AC-14SE MK.II
Chord Mojo
Shure SE-846 CL
Ultimate Ears UE-10 Pro

Paid Software Products:

LastPass Premium & Yubico Yubi Keys. Illustrate's dBPowerAMP Reference 16.2 & Perfect Tunes 2.1 Registered. JRiver Media Center 22. Corel WinDVD Pro 12. Revo Uninstaller Pro 3.1.9 Registered. Directory Opus 12.6. Futuremark PCMark 8, 3DMark, VRMark. NordVPN. 2017 McAfee LiveSafe. iDrive. Microsoft Office 365 Home. 2017 Acronis True Image Premium New Generation. Intuit Quicken Home & Business 2017. VMWare Workstation Pro 12.5.7. Western Digital SmartWare & Sync.

I know that is a lot of information to dump here, but I want to be complete and open with this community.

AMD UEFI version: 1201
Ai Overclock Tuner: D.O.C.P. 3 @ 2,400.00 MHz
CPU Core Ratio: 39.00
CPU Performance Boost: Disabled
CPU Core Voltage: Offset Mode
CPU Core Voltage Offset: 0.02500
CPU SOC Voltage: Auto
External Digi+ Control:
CPU Load-Line Calibration: Level 1
CPU Power Duty Control: T. Probe
AMD CBS:
Zen Common Options:
Global C-State Control: Enabled
Boot: Fast Boot Enabled
Windows UEFI Mode
Legacy CSM turned off
Secure Boot: Off

With these settings, my gaming desktop PC is very stable. I am trying to get my Kingston HyperX Savage 4 X 8 GB 2,667.00 MHz DDR4 RAM to be stable at 2,666.00 MHz and I am having problems because I need help to learn what to do. Here is more information:

BCLK Frequency: 100
DRAM Ratio: 2,666
Actual DRAM Frequency: 2,666 MHz
DRAM Timings: 13-15-15-39-60 2T
DRAM Voltage: 1.35 Volts
CPU SOC Voltage: Auto
ProcODT: Auto

With these settings, my gaming desktop PC is not stable. It can POST, boot up Microsoft Windows 10 Pro 64 bit, load the desktop, but it freezes after playing any PC game after three to four minutes.

What should I do to get it to run at 2,666.00 MHz stable? What information do you need from me? Thanks.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> *Successful Spasm Upgrade:*
> 
> I have upgraded to 1403-SP42M so I can be on the same page as *The Stilt* when I try further tightening. Seems to boot OK, Unigine Superposition score and average FPS are nominal, an hour of GSAT passed; an inadvertent second hour is now running without issue. Room temperature is 79F, CPU running 50 - 51C on GSAT. Noctua NH-D15 air cooling. PC Chassis using 177W on GSAT. Intel latency checker reports 72.3 ns latency, read speed of 45975.
> 
> 
> 1800X @ 3.9 GHz,
> All voltages Auto except VDRAM = 1.375, VDRAM_boot = 1.4, VTTDDR = 1.375/2;
> RTTs all Auto, proc_ODT = 96 ohms
> All timings as last published,
> F4-3200C14D-32GTZ (2 x 16 TridentZ) @ 3200 MT/s
> Linux Mint 18.1 MATE 64-bit running on kernel 4.10.0-22.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That read speed is low for 3200, what are your SCL timings at?
Click to expand...

SCL timings at 2 each. I am running at CMD = 2T; perhaps that is the reason. Or maybe it is Linux as configured for Mint.

I have reduced a few more timings, and am now checking them in GSAT. However, the latency and the reading speed did not improve. More in an hour.


----------



## ninogui

Posted a while back but I bet this is a bug on 1403 ...

Does anyone have this bug ?
whatever I do I can´t create a bios values text file to usb on overclocking profiles

tried a few and all of them work well doing bios flashbacks


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> SCL timings at 2 each. I am running at CMD = 2T; perhaps that is the reason. Or maybe it is Linux as configured for Mint.
> 
> I have reduced a few more timings, and am now checking them in GSAT. However, the latency and the reading speed did not improve. More in an hour.


To put that in perspective, my 3066MHz at 14-16-16-32-1T(GD) is getting around 47350MB/s and with the unstable 3200MHz at 16-18-18-38-1T(GD) it sits at around 49500MB/s, these with SCL timings at 4 and tRFC at 560 on the latter.

I can't imagine CR at 2T would make that much of a difference.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyxathid*
> 
> Hello! Sorry to bother, but I have a few problems, and I can't seem to find an answer.
> 
> So heres what happening, my friends pc a few week's ago started to randomly freeze out of nowhere, I tried to solved it by going into the Event Viewer and searching the error online, I managed to fix it but only for 2 days before it continued to have random freezes. I tried to run a few tests like aida64 , and it could run for 30 minutes straight no problems. But the day after it refused to boot, not even being capable of going into the bios. So I took my pc to my local hardware store, and after a few days they said it was the ram sticks.
> 
> Funny thing is, the told me that the ram sticks are 100% working on other platforms other than Ryzen and that these ram sticks are not compatible with ryzen, that I need to purchase either a Flare X Kit or a Fortis Kit, now, I've heard that hynix based ram, happen to have some problems on Ryzen system BUT it doesn't freeze and make the system unusable.
> 
> Are there any cases of hynix based memory making their system unusable? Because I actually ran hynix based type memory for a long time, before I made the switch to b-die, and I never got these problems, the only problem that I encontred was the memory refusing to run at a Stable speed other than 2933Mhz (I had a 3200 Mhz kit)
> 
> ALSO, the mobo in question is a MSI Carbon x370 with the latest bios. I know this is the C6H forums but I need someone to help me figure this out.
> 
> They also said that the chipset refused to run this kit, the kit in question is :HX432C16PB3K2/8 (that is the kit it was on his pc.)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> Alright all, its me again.
> 
> Been a bit since I've posted... can't hardly believe how many pages gets added to this thread every week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *To my question:
> *
> I know there are several different types of G.Skill Trident Z series Ram.
> I assume this is still the best series of Ram for this board?
> 
> I don't think I need the "fastest" 3600mhz one, as I only have the Ryzen 1700x
> I also could care less if it is RGB or not.
> 
> What I do need to *32gb*, as again I'm using this rig for video editing, and I've seen it use 22gb or so with no other programs running.
> 
> *So what would be the best one to buy?*
> 
> I currently have G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 , as I purchased it before ASUS ever published a QVL list.
> I believe my system crashes is related to this ram not being fully compatible with the Crosshair VI. As if I increase ram speed above 2133mhz, the system will crash at some point. And the faster I increase the ram speed, the more often the crashes become.
> So, since I finally got the cash, I guess I'm going to switch to trident z and then sell this ripjaws... maybe an intel owner will be interested as I do know it works great in x99 boards.
> 
> *Thanks!*


Let me dare to provide some generalities based on what I have observed in this thread. If the DRAM is DDR4 and complaint with JEDEC, it should run on the C6H with Ryzen CPU at the DRAM's specified JEDEC frequency. The problem with memory is that once one tries to boost the memory speed past the JEDEC values, particular combinations of timings, voltages, transmission line loadings, etc., along with newer beta BIOSes are needed. It is best to troll through this thread looking for what works with DRAM that is like one's own DRAM, while using one of the more recent beta BIOSes, e.g., 1403.

The Flare-X and Fortis are supposed to be optimized for Ryzen. But this really depends on how well the Ryzen is able to train their timings. Otherwise, it is still an OC project to discover what timings work best. Most here have eventually achieved success on TridentZ, and higher frequencies with TridentZ DRAM that is built with Samsung B chips. This may be due to these sticks being particularly prevalent in peoples' stockpiles of memory, or due to Flare-X not supporting the higher frequencies with higher memory sizes so the TridentZ were purchased instead. Others here may be able to provide better perspective on particular memory types that they have tried. I use 2 x 16 TridentZ 3200C14 and this is the only type I have tried.

"The truth is out there," but there is mostly here.


----------



## MuddyPaws

AMD's Ryzen 7-CPUs are equipped with a revolutionary automatic-overclocking feature known as Extended Frequency Range (XFR) which is capable of drastically increasing the processor's clock frequency significantly higher than the factory default

lol


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninogui*
> 
> Posted a while back but I bet this is a bug on 1403 ...
> 
> Does anyone have this bug ?
> whatever I do I can´t create a bios values text file to usb on overclocking profiles
> 
> tried a few and all of them work well doing bios flashbacks


There are two BIOS files that can be written: One that _can_ be loaded back into the BIOS (F2, I think) and the one that is readable text and _can't_ be loaded back into the BIOS (CNTL-F2, I think). You seem to have guessed wrong after reading the somwhat ambiguous directions.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> AMD's Ryzen 7-CPUs are equipped with a revolutionary automatic-overclocking feature known as Extended Frequency Range (XFR) which is capable of drastically increasing the processor's clock frequency significantly higher than the factory default
> 
> lol


"drastically" --> "significantly" --> ca. 15%
wrong word _____ a stretch _____ maybe modestly

Raja generally writes better than this, so I hope he didn't write it under duress or otherwise.


----------



## MuddyPaws

what bios you on


----------



## wellywu

1201. I know that 1403 is available.

I do have a legitimate question. I turned on Microsoft Bitlocker so I read that I have to suspend it before updating my EFI firmware revision. Is that correct?


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> "drastically" --> "significantly" --> ca. 15%
> wrong word _____ a stretch _____ maybe modestly
> 
> Raja generally writes better than this, so I hope he didn't write it under duress or otherwise.


lol its from a oc shop description :

Overclocking Ryzen 7 Processors
AMD's Ryzen 7-CPUs are equipped with a revolutionary automatic-overclocking feature known as Extended Frequency Range (XFR) which is capable of drastically increasing the processor's clock frequency significantly higher than the factory default, provided sufficient cooling is available. As soon as the processor's integrated sensors detect additional cooling capacity, a Ryzen CPU will independently adjust its clock rates according to capacity of the installed cooler. This means that the active user intervention is not necessary. Depending on whether the processor is bundled with a comparatively small boxed-cooler, a larger (dual-) tower cooler, more performance-oriented AiO coolers, custom water cooling or even extreme liquid (LN2) cooling, XFR affords users unlimited clock frequencies in the premium and enthusiast ranges depending on the cooling performance.

As an aside all AMD Ryzen CPUs arrive "unlocked" and are available, as was the case in models from times paste such as the "Black Editions" and "K"-variants, with unlocked multipliers to allow overclockers to reach relatively high clock frequencies with ease and manually via the BIOS or UEFI, or by way of software tools that come with their respective motherboard such as the X370, B350 or X300 series. Adequate cooling must be provided in order to ensure maximise increases in clock frequencies.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wellywu*
> 
> 1201. I know that 1403 is available.
> 
> I do have a legitimate question. I turned on Microsoft Bitlocker so I read that I have to suspend it before updating my EFI firmware revision. Is that correct?


not sure maybe some one here can chirp in


----------



## wellywu

I might be wrong, but am I missing key information to get a stable 2,666.00 MHz RAM speed like PLL, CPU SOC, 2T, etc? I am new to overclocking and I want to focus on RAM for now.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> "drastically" --> "significantly" --> ca. 15%
> wrong word _____ a stretch _____ maybe modestly
> 
> Raja generally writes better than this, so I hope he didn't write it under duress or otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> lol its from a oc shop description :
> 
> Overclocking Ryzen 7 Processors
> AMD's Ryzen 7-CPUs are equipped with a revolutionary automatic-overclocking feature known as Extended Frequency Range (XFR) which is capable of drastically increasing the processor's clock frequency significantly higher than the factory default, provided sufficient cooling is available. As soon as the processor's integrated sensors detect additional cooling capacity, a Ryzen CPU will independently adjust its clock rates according to capacity of the installed cooler. This means that the active user intervention is not necessary. Depending on whether the processor is bundled with a comparatively small boxed-cooler, a larger (dual-) tower cooler, more performance-oriented AiO coolers, custom water cooling or even extreme liquid (LN2) cooling, XFR affords users unlimited clock frequencies in the premium and enthusiast ranges depending on the cooling performance.
> 
> As an aside all AMD Ryzen CPUs arrive "unlocked" and are available, as was the case in models from times paste such as the "Black Editions" and "K"-variants, with unlocked multipliers to allow overclockers to reach relatively high clock frequencies with ease and manually via the BIOS or UEFI, or by way of software tools that come with their respective motherboard such as the X370, B350 or X300 series. Adequate cooling must be provided in order to ensure maximise increases in clock frequencies.
Click to expand...

That's just wrong.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> That's just wrong.


I know right


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wellywu*
> 
> 1201. I know that 1403 is available.
> 
> I do have a legitimate question. I turned on Microsoft Bitlocker so I read that I have to suspend it before updating my EFI firmware revision. Is that correct?


Does Bitlocker lock the BIOS flash memory?


----------



## gupsterg

@warreng5995

What kaseki said is it IMO. Personally I wouldn't pay the premium for Flare X vs Trident Z (non RGB). A few have had Flare X and Trident Z was more forgiving for OC, Timbur Born and chew* come to mind, perhaps others will say also







.

@MuddyPaws

Yeah XFR I know







.

@kaseki

AMD held Raja hostage and under duress he made the XFR statement!







.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



No, reality AMD Marketing went OTT, I recall seeing the press presentation on YT and thinking yeah right.



@wellywu

Don't worry it's all







, remnants gets cranky as he's pensionable age







.


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Let me dare to provide some generalities based on what I have observed in this thread. If the DRAM is DDR4 and complaint with JEDEC, it should run on the C6H with Ryzen CPU at the DRAM's specified JEDEC frequency. The problem with memory is that once one tries to boost the memory speed past the JEDEC values, particular combinations of timings, voltages, transmission line loadings, etc., along with newer beta BIOSes are needed. It is best to troll through this thread looking for what works with DRAM that is like one's own DRAM, while using one of the more recent beta BIOSes, e.g., 1403.
> 
> The Flare-X and Fortis are supposed to be optimized for Ryzen. But this really depends on how well the Ryzen is able to train their timings. Otherwise, it is still an OC project to discover what timings work best. Most here have eventually achieved success on TridentZ, and higher frequencies with TridentZ DRAM that is built with Samsung B chips. This may be due to these sticks being particularly prevalent in peoples' stockpiles of memory, or due to Flare-X not supporting the higher frequencies with higher memory sizes so the TridentZ were purchased instead. Others here may be able to provide better perspective on particular memory types that they have tried. I use 2 x 16 TridentZ 3200C14 and this is the only type I have tried.
> 
> "The truth is out there," but there is mostly here.


Hi Kaseki!

I just added this to my last post:

_"EDIT: I should have added that the CPU is currently running at 3.69mhz. I ran it at 3.0ghz for a couple months to stop the crashes. There doesn't seem to be any difference between 3.4ghz and 3.69mhz, as far as crashes are concerned.
And the ram speed is 2133mhz.... and it actually crashed a few days ago even at this speed when I was trying to render a video. I've never been able to fully boot into windows at over 2666mhz. Let alone at the rated speed of 3000mhz."_

The point being, even when I was running the 1700x at 3.0ghz, I was not able to increase the ram speed above 2133mhz without the crashes resuming.


----------



## wellywu

When I was configuring Bitlocker, I enabled the ASUS fTPM and two of the options were to associate it with my BIOS. It said to suspend Bitlocker before updating firmware. I've never done this before with regards to updating firmware and Bitlocker together so I thought to ask questions before I commit changes.


----------



## F3r0x

After updating to 1403 I have had some success finally.

First i changed to DOCP standard and it by default set my ram speed to 3600 and timings of 16-16-16-16-36. Made sure the dram voltage was at 1.35v. Saved and reset. System successfully booted but when i checked hwinfo64 and memtweakit, both showed 2133 mhz.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







After a few resets and attempts to get 3600 to stick i tried Standard bootstrap at 3200 mhz and it worked. I was even able to lower the timings to 14-14-14-14-34 without issue. I am guessing with a few minor adjustments in the bios i might finally be able to acheive 3600 mhz. I am pretty happy to see that 3200 works. I was honestly pretty worried that i had a bad 1700x.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## wellywu

There are a lot of posts in this thread alone. Can someone give me a concise summary of what I need to know to manually set a 2,666.00 MHz RAM speed and test it for stability? In other words, what do I need to know to configure my RAM to hit that speed in terms of manual settings? Thanks.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wellywu*
> 
> When I was configuring Bitlocker, I enabled the ASUS fTPM and two of the options were to associate it with my BIOS. It said to suspend Bitlocker before updating firmware. I've never done this before with regards to updating firmware and Bitlocker together so I thought to ask questions before I commit changes.


Quote:


> What is the difference between suspending and decrypting BitLocker?
> 
> Decrypt completely removes BitLocker protection and fully decrypts the drive.
> 
> Suspend keeps the data encrypted but encrypts the BitLocker volume master key with a clear key. The clear key is a cryptographic key stored unencrypted and unprotected on the disk drive. *By storing this key unencrypted, the Suspend option allows for changes or upgrades to the computer without the time and cost of decrypting and re-encrypting the entire drive.* After the changes are made and BitLocker is again enabled, BitLocker will reseal the encryption key to the new values of the measured components that changed as a part of the upgrade, the volume master key is changed, the protectors are updated to match and the clear key is erased.


More info in this link.

So "Suspend" prior to flashing, "Resume" after flashing.


----------



## wellywu

Thank you very much.


----------



## wellywu

If someone answers my question on how to configure my RAM settings manually, then should I stick with the 1201 UEFI firmware or update to 1403 prior to setting my RAM configuration?


----------



## gupsterg

I'd also just say as this platform is "developing" make sure you have done backups. Data which is real important to me I have multiple media/location copies. When this "ransomware" stuff started I even keep backups unconnected to rigs I use/offline.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wellywu*
> 
> I might be wrong, but am I missing key information to get a stable 2,666.00 MHz RAM speed like PLL, CPU SOC, 2T, etc? I am new to overclocking and I want to focus on RAM for now.


It is or should be the duty of anyone who comes here for information to make a stab at learning what is going on in the thread by reading at least its most recent week's messages. What should be observed is the information being provided as answers, particularly the narrow ranges of applicability, and the form and scope of information included with the questions.


----------



## F3r0x

I you are only trying to achieve 2666 i would stay at 1201 to be honest.

Go into extreme overclocker and change your dram speed from 2133 to 2666.

scroll down to dram voltage, set to manual and change to 1.35v.

save and reset and see if that works.


----------



## wellywu

Thanks for the information. So, do I select D.O.C.P. profile 3 or 4 at 2,666.00 MHz? Should I just leave it as is which is D.O.C.P. profile 3 at 2,400 MHz and then change it to 2,666.00 MHz and restart? I'll stick with UEFI version 1201 for now. I'm going to wait until Monday to call AVA Direct and ask more questions as I already tried to get it to 2,666.00 MHz to the best of my limited knowledge, but PC games freeze after a couple of minutes. Is there a reason why PC games are freezing at 2,666.00 MHz?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Let me dare to provide some generalities based on what I have observed in this thread. If the DRAM is DDR4 and complaint with JEDEC, it should run on the C6H with Ryzen CPU at the DRAM's specified JEDEC frequency. The problem with memory is that once one tries to boost the memory speed past the JEDEC values, particular combinations of timings, voltages, transmission line loadings, etc., along with newer beta BIOSes are needed. It is best to troll through this thread looking for what works with DRAM that is like one's own DRAM, while using one of the more recent beta BIOSes, e.g., 1403.
> 
> The Flare-X and Fortis are supposed to be optimized for Ryzen. But this really depends on how well the Ryzen is able to train their timings. Otherwise, it is still an OC project to discover what timings work best. Most here have eventually achieved success on TridentZ, and higher frequencies with TridentZ DRAM that is built with Samsung B chips. This may be due to these sticks being particularly prevalent in peoples' stockpiles of memory, or due to Flare-X not supporting the higher frequencies with higher memory sizes so the TridentZ were purchased instead. Others here may be able to provide better perspective on particular memory types that they have tried. I use 2 x 16 TridentZ 3200C14 and this is the only type I have tried.
> 
> "The truth is out there," but there is mostly here.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kaseki!
> 
> I just added this to my last post:
> 
> _"EDIT: I should have added that the CPU is currently running at 3.69mhz. I ran it at 3.0ghz for a couple months to stop the crashes. There doesn't seem to be any difference between 3.4ghz and 3.69mhz, as far as crashes are concerned.
> And the ram speed is 2133mhz.... and it actually crashed a few days ago even at this speed when I was trying to render a video. I've never been able to fully boot into windows at over 2666mhz. Let alone at the rated speed of 3000mhz."_
> 
> The point being, even when I was running the 1700x at 3.0ghz, I was not able to increase the ram speed above 2133mhz without the crashes resuming.
Click to expand...

There seems to be some stability interaction for some at the upper levels of overclocking both DRAM and CPU, but for modest to none CPU overclock, the DRAM should be stabilized without worrying about the CPU. You will have to make changes in timing based on what works for others to start, and then (for speed of discovery) use the Google Stress App Test under Windows Bash (or the real Bash under Linux) to see if any memory errors appear. Newer BIOSes are much more tolerant than the older ones for working at the higher DRAM speeds.

There are many other tools apparently being used here under Windows; I have no experience with them so others can chime in.

In addition to the myriad adjustments possible in the BIOS, there could be corruption of your DRAM or corruption of the HD image of Windows. It will take a while to work through those aspects, and the place to start is in earlier messages in this thread where these issues have been picked apart.


----------



## F3r0x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wellywu*
> 
> Thanks for the information. So, do I select D.O.C.P. profile 3 or 4 at 2,666.00 MHz? Should I just leave it as is which is D.O.C.P. profile 3 at 2,400 MHz and then change it to 2,666.00 MHz and restart? I'll stick with UEFI version 1201 for now. I'm going to wait until Monday to call AVA Direct and ask more questions as I already tried to get it to 2,666.00 MHz to the best of my limited knowledge, but PC games freeze after a couple of minutes. Is there a reason why PC games are freezing at 2,666.00 MHz?


Are you running overclocked on the cpu? Sorry I missed your first few posts.

If not than i would suggest DOCP profile standard. A few spaces blow the DOCP profiles is a drop down with available dram speeds you can choose. I am currently running DOCP Standard and 3200 mhz with 1.35v dram voltage. ( r7 1700x and Gskill 3600 c16 memory)

You may be crashing durning games because your are not getting enough voltage.

What kind of ram are you running again?


----------



## wellywu

I got a 3.90 GHz overclock on my AMD Ryzen 5 1600X.

I got the Kingston HyperX Savage 4 X 8 GB 2,667.00 MHz DDR4 RAM.

So, I should revert to D.O.C.P. Standard and set it to 2,666.00 MHz and set it at 1.35 V DRAM voltage and restart to test my PC games, right? Since I don't know enough about RAM overclocking, I got to ask simple questions. I am new to this so forgive me for being so stupid.


----------



## F3r0x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wellywu*
> 
> I got a 3.90 GHz overclock on my AMD Ryzen 5 1600X.
> 
> I got the Kingston HyperX Savage 4 X 8 GB 2,667.00 MHz DDR4 RAM.
> 
> So, I should revert to D.O.C.P. Standard and set it to 2,666.00 MHz and set it at 1.35 V DRAM voltage and restart to test my PC games, right? Since I don't know enough about RAM overclocking, I got to ask simple questions. I am new to this so forgive me for being so stupid.


Did you follow an overclocking guide for the 3.9ghz? You may be too low on your vcore or soc voltages at that speed.

When you select DOCP Standard, What does the bios display as your expected dram speed? I have been able to hit 2666 on docp standard since the day i built my rig and that was about a week after launch.


----------



## wellywu

I followed J.J. Guerrera's guide to overclocking the Crosshair VI YouTube video. He did not mention vcore or SOC voltages. What do I need to know about the CPU overclocking guide and where can I find a more comprehensive guide? What do I need to know here?

I will look at the DOC Standard and see the expected DRAM speed. I have not tried it yet.

At this point, I figure that I am missing key information regarding the CPU overclocking settings now that you mentioned it. I don't want to get this too complicated so where should I focus: back to CPU overclocking or focus on the RAM speed?


----------



## wellywu

This was from my first post here in this community as a snippet:

AMD UEFI version: 1201
Ai Overclock Tuner: D.O.C.P. 3 @ 2,400.00 MHz
CPU Core Ratio: 39.00
CPU Performance Boost: Disabled
CPU Core Voltage: Offset Mode
CPU Core Voltage Offset: 0.02500
CPU SOC Voltage: Auto
External Digi+ Control:
CPU Load-Line Calibration: Level 1
CPU Power Duty Control: T. Probe
AMD CBS:
Zen Common Options:
Global C-State Control: Enabled
Boot: Fast Boot Enabled
Windows UEFI Mode
Legacy CSM turned off
Secure Boot: Off

With these settings, my gaming desktop PC is very stable. I am trying to get my Kingston HyperX Savage 4 X 8 GB 2,667.00 MHz DDR4 RAM to be stable at 2,666.00 MHz and I am having problems because I need help to learn what to do. Here is more information:

BCLK Frequency: 100
DRAM Ratio: 2,666
Actual DRAM Frequency: 2,666 MHz
DRAM Timings: 13-15-15-39-60 2T
DRAM Voltage: 1.35 Volts
CPU SOC Voltage: Auto
ProcODT: Auto

With these settings, my gaming desktop PC is not stable. It can POST, boot up Microsoft Windows 10 Pro 64 bit, load the desktop, but it freezes after playing any PC game after three to four minutes.

What should I do to get it to run at 2,666.00 MHz stable? What information do you need from me? Thanks.


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Pstates are still on my to-do list. I was hoping for the BIOS situation to settle down because typing in all those parameters every time I upgrade is at least annoying.
> I only see changes on Unigine benchmarks because I don't really play computer games other than go, and for that I could manage with an early Athlon and a 300 baud modem. A very few games are free and show up in Phoronix Test Suite runs, but otherwise I haven't gotten into them to compare. Unigine Superposition and Valley can run the 1080Ti OC at 100% utilization, but the original plan for for the HTPC was to put Serene Screen Marine Aquarium 3.3 on a 4K TV as a low maintenance fish tank. I was unable to feel comfortable scaling from my Phenom II on a 2K monitor, so I went for the max (as long as it wasn't Intel). Now that I have this thing, I intend to reconsider gaming. There was a game announced a while ago with a bottomless number of planets one could visit. That might make for new scenery every day, even if one didn't lay waste to each planet.


Hahaha, didint expect the aquarium but is a good idea for a 4k, i think that the game you mean is Elite Dangerous, is going to allow VR i dont now if is a posibility now but with your card you can manage it well. It looks great, it has a lot of fiction mixed with physics and technology, tons of hours but i dont know how much bandwith need or if is online or not. On a 4k has to b amazing and doesnt need to much refresh rate.


----------



## Jim86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wellywu*
> 
> I got a 3.90 GHz overclock on my AMD Ryzen 5 1600X.
> 
> I got the Kingston HyperX Savage 4 X 8 GB 2,667.00 MHz DDR4 RAM.
> 
> So, I should revert to D.O.C.P. Standard and set it to 2,666.00 MHz and set it at 1.35 V DRAM voltage and restart to test my PC games, right? Since I don't know enough about RAM overclocking, I got to ask simple questions. I am new to this so forgive me for being so stupid.


Download Thaiphoon burner trial version and let us know what chips you ram is HyperX kit is using. You have to remember anything above 2133 is considered overclocked ram and there is no promise that it will run at that speed. That being said if I were in you position I would just sell it and buy some G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3200 CL14 its expensive but works great with ryzen or any other Samsung B-die kits. I have my 1700x build running at 32000 cl14 timings 1t with only using DOCP settings without having to mess with manually setting timings. Running a 4 stick kit will always be a lot more problematic then a simple 2x kit.


----------



## F3r0x

I would check those guides again to see if they cover voltages. I am not sure on overclocking the r5 1600x what voltages are used. Since you havent changed the Bclk you should be running Standard DOCP profile and 2666 memory frequency.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Hi guys,

A reminder about our rules here.

http://www.overclock.net/a/terms-of-service
Quote:


> ||General Guidelines||
> Your usage of Overclock.net is contingent on the following:
> You positively contribute to the forum and its membership
> You aid in maintaining a friendly and professional atmosphere
> You live within the rules and regulations set out by Overclock.net
> You respect the site, its management and its members
> You do not troll or attempt to stir up trouble within the community


----------



## Fright

Is there an ETA for the next final UEFI? Because the coldbooting really bothers me. It is annoying as hell to get 2-3 times error 55 and to reset the rig. Can't be good for the rest of the hardware... Plx fix this asap asus-team and keep up the good work so far. The memory runs fine but the memory boot up errors are the worst. Ram is in my signature.

best regards

Edit: Got Hardware errors in aida with 96 Ohms ProcODT so I stayed with the recommended 80 and all working fine so far @3200 MHz @16 CL (14 won't boot up and when it does gives hardware errors also in aida) samsung b-die kit of 32 gb ram.


----------



## wellywu

OK!

So, I watched Paul's Hardware YouTube channel and his easy guide to overclocking AMD Ryzen 5 video. I kept my CPU overclock settings alone and I selected D.O.C.P. Standard at 2,667.00 MHz at 1.35 Volts. POST was fine. Windows 10 Pro 64 bit booted up. I logged into my standard account just fine. CPUID CPU-Z says 1330.6 MHz for DRAM Frequency. CPUID HWMonitor says

HWMonitor.txt 88k .txt file
. Sorry if I didn't post that right; I am new here in this community. I saved my CPU-Z results, but the forum won't allow me to upload it here. Is there a way to show that information too? I ran Maxon's CINEBENCH R15 and it showed a result of 1219 cb.

So, is it working and do I move onto extended stress testing tonight? Should I get ASUS' RealBench?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> *Successful Spasm Upgrade:*
> 
> I have upgraded to 1403-SP42M so I can be on the same page as *The Stilt* when I try further tightening. Seems to boot OK, Unigine Superposition score and average FPS are nominal, an hour of GSAT passed; an inadvertent second hour is now running without issue. Room temperature is 79F, CPU running 50 - 51C on GSAT. Noctua NH-D15 air cooling. PC Chassis using 177W on GSAT. Intel latency checker reports 72.3 ns latency, read speed of 45975.
> 
> 
> 1800X @ 3.9 GHz,
> All voltages Auto except VDRAM = 1.375, VDRAM_boot = 1.4, VTTDDR = 1.375/2;
> RTTs all Auto, proc_ODT = 96 ohms
> All timings as last published,
> F4-3200C14D-32GTZ (2 x 16 TridentZ) @ 3200 MT/s
> Linux Mint 18.1 MATE 64-bit running on kernel 4.10.0-22.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That read speed is low for 3200, what are your SCL timings at?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SCL timings at 2 each. I am running at CMD = 2T; perhaps that is the reason. Or maybe it is Linux as configured for Mint.
> 
> I have reduced a few more timings, and am now checking them in GSAT. However, the latency and the reading speed did not improve. More in an hour.
Click to expand...

With revised timings, the latency is 72.4 ns and the read speed is a bit lower at 44921. Perhaps there is a conflict in the timing values that, while not affecting the accuracy of reading, delays its transmission.

Unigine Superposition score and frames per second are effectively unchanged. GSAT for 1 hr passed. I have captured the BIOS text file, but to make review here easier, I have copied the salient timings into a simulation of *The Stilt*'s Timing Checker. X denotes don't know.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikarusflug*
> 
> Good day everyone.
> 
> Is it possible to install the kraken x52 or the corsair 100i v2 without the extra am4 bracket? I have heard at this moiboard u can chose if you install thought am3+ or am4 holes.


not sure if this was answered but yes am3 and am4 all work.
but
be careful with the backplate that it does not interfere or crush components and has some form of plastic rubber insulator just in case.
i used a h110 on mine for a while and it worked fine


----------



## Nyxathid

Erm anyone who could help me out ? *Check my other post*


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wellywu*
> 
> I'm new here and to overclocking. This is what I own right now:
> 
> AMD UEFI version: 1201
> Ai Overclock Tuner: D.O.C.P. 3 @ 2,400.00 MHz
> CPU Core Ratio: 39.00
> CPU Performance Boost: Disabled
> CPU Core Voltage: Offset Mode
> CPU Core Voltage Offset: 0.02500
> CPU SOC Voltage: Auto
> External Digi+ Control:
> CPU Load-Line Calibration: Level 1
> CPU Power Duty Control: T. Probe
> AMD CBS:
> Zen Common Options:
> Global C-State Control: Enabled
> Boot: Fast Boot Enabled
> Windows UEFI Mode
> Legacy CSM turned off
> Secure Boot: Off
> 
> With these settings, my gaming desktop PC is very stable. I am trying to get my Kingston HyperX Savage 4 X 8 GB 2,667.00 MHz DDR4 RAM to be stable at 2,666.00 MHz and I am having problems because I need help to learn what to do. Here is more information:
> 
> BCLK Frequency: 100
> DRAM Ratio: 2,666
> Actual DRAM Frequency: 2,666 MHz
> DRAM Timings: 13-15-15-39-60 2T
> DRAM Voltage: 1.35 Volts
> CPU SOC Voltage: Auto
> ProcODT: Auto
> 
> With these settings, my gaming desktop PC is not stable. It can POST, boot up Microsoft Windows 10 Pro 64 bit, load the desktop, but it freezes after playing any PC game after three to four minutes.
> 
> What should I do to get it to run at 2,666.00 MHz stable? What information do you need from me? Thanks.


if it were me i would try 16 16 16 and see if that is stable
if you are using odd numbered timings you have to have gear down off

also try llc at auto or try llc3 see if it goes stable then but do one thing at a time to rule things out.

all i can think of right now


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> There seems to be some stability interaction for some at the upper levels of overclocking both DRAM and CPU, but for modest to none CPU overclock, the DRAM should be stabilized without worrying about the CPU. You will have to make changes in timing based on what works for others to start, and then (for speed of discovery) use the Google Stress App Test under Windows Bash (or the real Bash under Linux) to see if any memory errors appear. Newer BIOSes are much more tolerant than the older ones for working at the higher DRAM speeds.
> 
> There are many other tools apparently being used here under Windows; I have no experience with them so others can chime in.
> 
> In addition to the myriad adjustments possible in the BIOS, there could be corruption of your DRAM or corruption of the HD image of Windows. It will take a while to work through those aspects, and the place to start is in earlier messages in this thread where these issues have been picked apart.


*Thanks Kaseki for the info.* I've tried to stabilize this ram in past months, just never could seem to work out the issues. I wouldn't even care if it would run at 2133mhz if it was stable and didn't crash. I'll look up the Google Stress App you mentioned, and maybe give it another try before spending $$$ I really don't have to spare on new ram.

Thanks


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wellywu*
> 
> Thanks for the information. So, do I select D.O.C.P. profile 3 or 4 at 2,666.00 MHz? Should I just leave it as is which is D.O.C.P. profile 3 at 2,400 MHz and then change it to 2,666.00 MHz and restart? I'll stick with UEFI version 1201 for now. I'm going to wait until Monday to call AVA Direct and ask more questions as I already tried to get it to 2,666.00 MHz to the best of my limited knowledge, but PC games freeze after a couple of minutes. Is there a reason why PC games are freezing at 2,666.00 MHz?


further ron

no
just set manual
change the ram to 2666 down lower
change the dram voltage to 1.35
in extreme digi change the dram boot voltage to 1.35
go in to the settings page for the timings set everything to auto for now.

save and reboot
goes into windows?
test the ram.
use hci memtest x number of cores if its a 1700 plus its 16 instance's
a 1600 is 12.

put in around 865 for every box but do not start till all boxes are ready to go then click start on all of them.
http://hcidesign.com/memtest/

you need to make a shortcut to programme on the desktop) so its easier or buy the pro version and i believe it will let you set this all up automatically(i,m a stooge so i do manual







)

if you get to ...what 500% coverage with no errors you should be ok but the consensus seems to be 1000%

this takes quite a bit of time.

what i also do is save the bios settings one by one so if i clock the ram i save ram speed blah date, you can save up to 8 and also save settings on a fat32 usb stick.

now if it passes that start trying t tighten things up.

try geardown disabled bankgroupswap and bankgroupalt disabled etc etc.

search this form there is literally thousands of comment that can help

crap forgot something.

if the computer is *freezing* that is usually more a cpu thing so you can try upping the offset voltage a notch as well.


----------



## AmxdPt

Hello everyone,

I have this an Essence STX II installed on my Crosshair VI Hero on the PCIEX1_1 (2.0 lane).

What happens is when it initializes (on boot) or when switching from headphones to speakers (in the software) and you hear that "click" it does, the screen goes blank and the system restarts.

Appart from that I have these installed:
2 x Rog Matrix GTX 980 in sli.
1 x Samsung 960 pro 512 (m.2 slot)

Is there anything that I can do to solve this?








Is it a known bug or something?

I am using windows 10 1607.

Thanks


----------



## F3r0x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wellywu*
> 
> OK!
> 
> So, I watched Paul's Hardware YouTube channel and his easy guide to overclocking AMD Ryzen 5 video. I kept my CPU overclock settings alone and I selected D.O.C.P. Standard at 2,667.00 MHz at 1.35 Volts. POST was fine. Windows 10 Pro 64 bit booted up. I logged into my standard account just fine. CPUID CPU-Z says 1330.6 MHz for DRAM Frequency. CPUID HWMonitor says
> 
> HWMonitor.txt 88k .txt file
> . Sorry if I didn't post that right; I am new here in this community. I saved my CPU-Z results, but the forum won't allow me to upload it here. Is there a way to show that information too? I ran Maxon's CINEBENCH R15 and it showed a result of 1219 cb.
> 
> So, is it working and do I move onto extended stress testing tonight? Should I get ASUS' RealBench?


Yes that worked. 1330.6 x 2 = 2660 ish


----------



## s15charlie

@gupsterg you sir, are my hero

running good in 1403 now

Now, time to decipher the greek i'm reading about overclocking RAM haha. So many acronyms i need to decode that everyone throws around.

Anyways thanks again bro!


----------



## hotstocks

Elmor,

Thanks for the Aura flash fix. My 2 months of no Aura is fixed and my ram is not corrupted (as of today, lol). Hope it stays that way.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wellywu*
> 
> OK!
> 
> So, I watched Paul's Hardware YouTube channel and his easy guide to overclocking AMD Ryzen 5 video. I kept my CPU overclock settings alone and I selected D.O.C.P. Standard at 2,667.00 MHz at 1.35 Volts. POST was fine. Windows 10 Pro 64 bit booted up. I logged into my standard account just fine. CPUID CPU-Z says 1330.6 MHz for DRAM Frequency. CPUID HWMonitor says
> 
> HWMonitor.txt 88k .txt file
> . Sorry if I didn't post that right; I am new here in this community. I saved my CPU-Z results, but the forum won't allow me to upload it here. Is there a way to show that information too? I ran Maxon's CINEBENCH R15 and it showed a result of 1219 cb.
> 
> So, is it working and do I move onto extended stress testing tonight? Should I get ASUS' RealBench?


D.O.C.P Standard is AOK to use, especially when getting to "grips" with UEFI options







. Yeah move to stress testing, etc







.

You can add your rig specification to your signature. On your profile page on OCN scroll down and you will find "Create a new rig", when creating a rig you can skip pages, etc. Once rig is created go to section "Your Forum Signature", there select "Edit Signature", within there is section "Show off your stuff", add your created rig there and preview/save. Others will be able to see your rig for viewing when you ask for help







.

Some files you need to ZIP and use the "paperclip" icon to attach, other times it's easier to grab screenshot and add as a image.

I'm not too familiar with results on a R5 for CineBench, some of the R5 owners aren't as regular posters in this thread as R7. There is a R5 owners club, posting there will gain you more insight. By that I do not mean to post here, here you will get more C6H oriented posters chiming in, which more seem on R7.

You can capture UEFI screenshots by pressing F12 and they will save to USB stick if in a port. On the Tool page > Asus Overclocking Profile > Load/Save to USB > [CTRL+F2] will allow you to save UEFI settings as a txt, only AMD CBS section is not saved within txt.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s15charlie*
> 
> @gupsterg you sir, are my hero
> 
> running good in 1403 now
> 
> Now, time to decipher the greek i'm reading about overclocking RAM haha. So many acronyms i need to decode that everyone throws around.
> 
> Anyways thanks again bro!


No worries







, let the tinkering begin







.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Make sure you run this from command line with administrator privileges http://www.mediafire.com/file/xk898meivctutg1/aura_update_v01_c6h.zip
> 
> 
> Well it's not disabling thermal shutdown, just happens to result in that on your particular system (though there may be others). There are several reasons, first off from internal testing on quite a few samples we were skewing temps by 5-10*C by doing this which backfired when retails were behaving severely different. Secondly we don't want to have the same situation as going from 0902 to 1002 where temps are severely different between builds.
> 
> Indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have some patience please, it's been less than a day. Plus I'm not official tech support, do some googling or read this thread and you'll find that this means you have DRAM problems. Start debugging.


So i still can't get this to work, typed it in and this is what im stuck with.



Edit: Never mind, el stupido. Turns out cmd and powershell dont work the same way. Just did it and lights turned on right away. Will shut down now and see if it works.

Edit 2: @elmor the update works fine and LEDs work after a cold boot, problem is, they don't turn off while the pc off, they stay on. This is an issue i could have fixed myself without the fw update, all i had to do was keep RGB lighting on while in sleep/hibernate mode, problem is i didn't want to do that.

For now since they are constantly on even when in a shutdown state ive had to turn off Aura completely in the BIOS.


----------



## chakku

Is there any way to alter the fanspeed from one of my chassis headers based on GPU temp? Would be nice as I have the rad fan from my GPU AIO hooked up to the motherboard.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Elmor,
> 
> Thanks for the Aura flash fix. My 2 months of no Aura is fixed and my ram is not corrupted (as of today, lol). Hope it stays that way.


Does yours always stay on while in shutdown mode? After this fix my rgb is always on even with the PC turned off, and since i have a window its totally visible.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have this an Essence STX II installed on my Crosshair VI Hero on the PCIEX1_1 (2.0 lane).
> 
> What happens is when it initializes (on boot) or when switching from headphones to speakers (in the software) and you hear that "click" it does, the screen goes blank and the system restarts.
> 
> Appart from that I have these installed:
> 2 x Rog Matrix GTX 980 in sli.
> 1 x Samsung 960 pro 512 (m.2 slot)
> 
> Is there anything that I can do to solve this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a known bug or something?
> 
> I am using windows 10 1607.
> 
> Thanks


I have an Asus Essence STX (not a II). I can tell you that it is sensitive to BCLK frequencies of above 112 or so. It does not cause the reboots you describe, but it does stop working and being recognized. I assume you are using the Asus driver for the card.

I would try setting a manual BCLK of 100 and see if that makes any difference. Also make sure you have the card seated properly, and the power cable to the card seated properly. (Assuming the Essence STX II also requires a power cable as mine does.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have this an Essence STX II installed on my Crosshair VI Hero on the PCIEX1_1 (2.0 lane).
> 
> What happens is when it initializes (on boot) or when switching from headphones to speakers (in the software) and you hear that "click" it does, the screen goes blank and the system restarts.
> 
> Appart from that I have these installed:
> 2 x Rog Matrix GTX 980 in sli.
> 1 x Samsung 960 pro 512 (m.2 slot)
> 
> Is there anything that I can do to solve this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a known bug or something?
> 
> I am using windows 10 1607.
> 
> Thanks


I have an original Essense STX in slot PCIEX1_3 because I don't have SLI. I am using Uni Xonar drivers - C-Panel only install.
Win10 Creators Update.
I have not had any unusual problems. Make sure the molex power connector is plugged in firmly. What kind of power supply are you using? Perhaps your system is not getting enough power.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikarusflug*
> 
> Good day everyone.
> 
> Is it possible to install the kraken x52 or the corsair 100i v2 without the extra am4 bracket? I have heard at this moiboard u can chose if you install thought am3+ or am4 holes.


Do you have an AM3 backplate from an old AMD board? I know that they don't give you a backplate with the Kraken X62. I do think it would be best to get an AM4 bracket.


----------



## Pilotasso

I had the same problem, so I went back to the store (an assembler store) and asked for a plate, they gave me one for free.


----------



## MuddyPaws




----------



## MuddyPaws




----------



## MuddyPaws




----------



## chakku

Why are you posting this old news?


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> Why are you posting this old news?


old to you maybe ???


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> old to you maybe ???


The articles you are copypasting this info from are from a month ago and aren't really relevant to the topic of the thread.


----------



## gupsterg

I'd concur with chakku, muddypaws. Not needed.


----------



## MuddyPaws

says who the new readers or you


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I'd concur with chakku, muddypaws. Not needed.


+rep you cos I can hehe


----------



## gupsterg

It's rehash of discussions already done. I've had several C6H owners PM how this thread is hard to search/gain info due to rehashing, asking for help in clearer manner as searching is difficult with re-repeats in search results.


----------



## MuddyPaws

anyway my money is on McGreggor maybe i win enought to buy the new intel line up.


----------



## gupsterg

Sweet







, enjoy. Will be my last post off topic.

Only got i5 4690K at the time as rest of their line for price to performance too rich for me. Been on AMD GPU for over a decade as again price to performance was better. Glad not paying a premium for variable refresh rate monitor as well.


----------



## MuddyPaws

I want my board back dot com


----------



## Timur Born

Some follow up on my AIO pump overheating experiment: Arctic sends me a replacement, not brand new, but working.


----------



## ozzyo99

I've been away for 2 weeks, can anybody offer some bullets as a summary of anything important I have missed?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ninogui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> There are two BIOS files that can be written: One that _can_ be loaded back into the BIOS (F2, I think) and the one that is readable text and _can't_ be loaded back into the BIOS (CNTL-F2, I think). You seem to have guessed wrong after reading the somwhat ambiguous directions.


Ye sure thks for the effort but thing is either one including ctrl f2 or just f2 the progress bar appears right ? then you click ok and should start, taking at least a few seconds

clicking ok or any other btw bar disappears like it did write, but wrote nothing , all pens are fat32 just like any other bios handling removable media

maybe a specific bug in my bios 1403 but for the rest nothings wrong with it cold boot bug is finally gone , now have to pic all settings for the next load defaults bios update !


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Make sure you run this from command line with administrator privileges http://www.mediafire.com/file/xk898meivctutg1/aura_update_v01_c6h.zip
> 
> 
> Well it's not disabling thermal shutdown, just happens to result in that on your particular system (though there may be others). There are several reasons, first off from internal testing on quite a few samples we were skewing temps by 5-10*C by doing this which backfired when retails were behaving severely different. Secondly we don't want to have the same situation as going from 0902 to 1002 where temps are severely different between builds.
> 
> Indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have some patience please, it's been less than a day. Plus I'm not official tech support, do some googling or read this thread and you'll find that this means you have DRAM problems. Start debugging.
> 
> 
> 
> So i still can't get this to work, typed it in and this is what im stuck with.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Never mind, el stupido. Turns out cmd and powershell dont work the same way. Just did it and lights turned on right away. Will shut down now and see if it works.
> 
> Edit 2: @elmor the update works fine and LEDs work after a cold boot, problem is, they don't turn off while the pc off, they stay on. This is an issue i could have fixed myself without the fw update, all i had to do was keep RGB lighting on while in sleep/hibernate mode, problem is i didn't want to do that.
> 
> For now since they are constantly on even when in a shutdown state ive had to turn off Aura completely in the BIOS.
Click to expand...

In Bash running some executables requires dot-slash before the filename (except in Windows it might be dot-backslash); it looks like you forgot the dot.

There is a switch buried in the BIOS for turning off the LEDs in sleep/hibernate/power-off modes; did that fail to function?


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Make sure you run this from command line with administrator privileges http://www.mediafire.com/file/xk898meivctutg1/aura_update_v01_c6h.zip


THANK YOU!!!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> In Bash running some executables requires dot-slash before the filename (except in Windows it might be dot-backslash); it looks like you forgot the dot.
> 
> There is a switch buried in the BIOS for turning off the LEDs in sleep/hibernate/power-off modes; did that fail to function?


I did it in cmd prompt and it worked fine. Yes the power off mode in BIOS is now not functional it makes no difference if its on or off the LEDs will stay on, i have now just turned em off as i don't care enough about RGBs to have em being on while the pc is in power-off mode.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> It's rehash of discussions already done. I've had several C6H owners PM how this thread is hard to search/gain info due to rehashing, asking for help in clearer manner as searching is difficult with re-repeats in search results.


Unfortunately, no one is rewriting the OC Guide as new BIOSes (albeit experimental) and new optimal settings combinations come to light. Must be due to a lack of spare time somewhere.

We could, I suppose, have suggested guidelines for this thread (if anyone would read them) that established the minimum information a new-to-the-thread questioner has to supply before a useful answer is even possible. This might include links to particular software tools that can provide the answers.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninogui*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> There are two BIOS files that can be written: One that _can_ be loaded back into the BIOS (F2, I think) and the one that is readable text and _can't_ be loaded back into the BIOS (CNTL-F2, I think). You seem to have guessed wrong after reading the somwhat ambiguous directions.
> 
> 
> 
> Ye sure thks for the effort but thing is either one including ctrl f2 or just f2 the progress bar appears right ? then you click ok and should start, taking at least a few seconds
> 
> clicking ok or any other btw bar disappears like it did write, but wrote nothing , all pens are fat32 just like any other bios handling removable media
> 
> maybe a specific bug in my bios 1403 but for the rest nothings wrong with it cold boot bug is finally gone , now have to pic all settings for the next load defaults bios update !
Click to expand...

Trying to recall last night when I saved my latest, but I think the BIOS is best operated assuming that the mouse is absent. Arrow keys and "Enter" are your friend. Enter actuates whatever is highlighted in red.

Are you mistaking the file name space for a progress bar? Now that I think of it, I'm not sure it is clearly marked as to what it is for. It may not write a file without a filename.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> There seems to be some stability interaction for some at the upper levels of overclocking both DRAM and CPU, but for modest to none CPU overclock, the DRAM should be stabilized without worrying about the CPU. You will have to make changes in timing based on what works for others to start, and then (for speed of discovery) use the Google Stress App Test under Windows Bash (or the real Bash under Linux) to see if any memory errors appear. Newer BIOSes are much more tolerant than the older ones for working at the higher DRAM speeds.
> 
> There are many other tools apparently being used here under Windows; I have no experience with them so others can chime in.
> 
> In addition to the myriad adjustments possible in the BIOS, there could be corruption of your DRAM or corruption of the HD image of Windows. It will take a while to work through those aspects, and the place to start is in earlier messages in this thread where these issues have been picked apart.
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks Kaseki for the info.* I've tried to stabilize this ram in past months, just never could seem to work out the issues. I wouldn't even care if it would run at 2133mhz if it was stable and didn't crash. I'll look up the Google Stress App you mentioned, and maybe give it another try before spending $$$ I really don't have to spare on new ram.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Looking back, I don't believe that we have seen your BIOS settings. Once you are ready to begin on whatever DRAM you end up with, please provide enough information for us to answer any questions.


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> anyway my money is on McGreggor maybe i win enought to buy the new intel line up.


You can always hope but you'll have to find that money somewhere else. Wait for cannonlake at least if you want Intel. X299 is a waste of money right before 10nm.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Make sure you run this from command line with administrator privileges http://www.mediafire.com/file/xk898meivctutg1/aura_update_v01_c6h.zip


Elmor or anyone else who knows mutex management:

Elmor released a utility to reflash the Aura microcontroller on the C6H. I've run the updater and can read the file fine, but it always exits with "Error creating Mutex: 5".

Now, I'm assuming the 5 is a standard Windows error denoting a "rights" issue. From what I'm finding searching, this seems to be either the named mutex is already in use, or I don't have sufficient rights and the latter seems improbable.

I used Process Explorer to find all the mutex in use, but nothing that clearly would be the one in conflict. @elmor, can you tell me the name of the mutex that aura_update.exe is trying to create?

Alternatively, do any of you experienced Windows coders have some ideas on how to troubleshoot this?

Thanks.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Elmor or anyone else who knows mutex management:
> 
> Elmor released a utility to reflash the Aura microcontroller on the C6H. I've run the updater and can read the file fine, but it always exits with "Error creating Mutex: 5".
> 
> Now, I'm assuming the 5 is a standard Windows error denoting a "rights" issue. From what I'm finding searching, this seems to be either the named mutex is already in use, or I don't have sufficient rights and the latter seems improbable.
> 
> I used Process Explorer to find all the mutex in use, but nothing that clearly would be the one in conflict. @elmor, can you tell me the name of the mutex that aura_update.exe is trying to create?
> 
> Alternatively, do any of you experienced Windows coders have some ideas on how to troubleshoot this?
> 
> Thanks.


Can you execute the following command as an administrator and see if it helps, it will download Windows image from Microsoft servers:

*dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth*

You may have an image corruption or a slightly corrupted kernel.


----------



## baskura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Does yours always stay on while in shutdown mode? After this fix my rgb is always on even with the PC turned off, and since i have a window its totally visible.


When you open Aura, click the 'Independent' tab, you can see it says 'Power off' on the left. I just set mine to 'Off' and saved. Lights switch off when machine is off.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Can you execute the following command as an administrator and see if it helps, it will download Windows image from Microsoft servers:
> 
> *dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth*
> 
> You may have an image corruption or a slightly corrupted kernel.


Thanks for that. Running DISM in the "checkhealth" mode doesn't show any need for a refresh, but in your experience is that reliable? That is, should I refresh it anyway?

I'm usually leery of updating things at the system level without reason, but if you think I still need to, I'll give it a whirl.

EDIT: Image below now updated to show clean SFC as well.


----------



## BtbN

With 1403, i now for the first time in ever managed to make the system boot at DDR4-3200 with my 2x16GB CL14-3200 G.Skill modules (supposedly B-Die, but can't confirm that).
Setting ProcODT to 80 or 96 Ohm did the trick to make it post. Not sure which of those settings is better, both seem to work, with a slight tendency that 80 might be more stable. Haven't tried any other settings here though, maybe going even lower helps?

Using the intended XMP timings of 14-14-14-34-T1, the system successfully posts, but Windows is highly unstable, and sometimes even fails to start to the login screen.
Also can't reliably cold boot with those settings, it falls back to DDR4-2133 until the next reboot.
At SOC Auto(resulting in ~1.12V), RAM Boot Voltage of 1.40V, and Ram Voltage auf 1.37V(which strangely results in 1.35V at runtime according to HWInfo and BIOS own readings).

Dropping to DDR4-3066 makes everything seemingly 100% stable. Prime95 Blendtest can run for hours on end without issues.
https://valid.x86.fr/khk9p8

I feel like with some more fiddling(different ProcODT and stuff) and increasing RAM/SOC voltage a bit I might be able to get 3200 stable, but I'm not sure if the higher wear from the higher voltages is worth the very minimal performance boost that might bring over just staying at DDR4-3066.

Thank you very much for the continued effort in making this platform better @elmor and team!


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Thanks for that. Running DISM in the "checkhealth" mode doesn't show any need for a refresh, but in your experience is that reliable? That is, should I refresh it anyway?
> 
> I'm usually leery of updating things at the system level without reason, but if you think I still need to, I'll give it a whirl.
> 
> EDIT: Image below now updated to show clean SFC as well.


I use that command every time after memory heavy testing. It does nothing than restoring Windows image and takes about 5-10 min. depending on internet speed.
SFC shows that your system is clean. Missing some Visual C++ files maybe? I guess it´s better to wait for a response from elmore.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Make sure you run this from command line with administrator privileges http://www.mediafire.com/file/xk898meivctutg1/aura_update_v01_c6h.zip


Thanks!!! It worked







. My kids really like the RGB lighting, glad to have it fixed.













Just need some custom PSU cables to make it perfect


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Elmor or anyone else who knows mutex management:
> 
> Elmor released a utility to reflash the Aura microcontroller on the C6H. I've run the updater and can read the file fine, but it always exits with "Error creating Mutex: 5".
> 
> Now, I'm assuming the 5 is a standard Windows error denoting a "rights" issue. From what I'm finding searching, this seems to be either the named mutex is already in use, or I don't have sufficient rights and the latter seems improbable.
> 
> I used Process Explorer to find all the mutex in use, but nothing that clearly would be the one in conflict. @elmor, can you tell me the name of the mutex that aura_update.exe is trying to create?
> 
> Alternatively, do any of you experienced Windows coders have some ideas on how to troubleshoot this?
> 
> Thanks.


You're correct, it means another software has already created the mutex and is not allowing aura_update to claim it. I know we had one version of the Aura software which was a bit too greedy regarding this so that would be my first suspect. You can check with SIV which softwares are claiming this mutex ("Global\Access_SMBUS.HTP.Method") under Help - Lock Usage.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I use that command every time after memory heavy testing. It does nothing than restoring Windows image and takes about 5-10 min. depending on internet speed.
> SFC shows that your system is clean. Missing some Visual C++ files maybe? I guess it´s better to wait for a response from elmore.


No worries, I really appreciate the help and guide thinking this through.

Usually, I don't have that system corruption stuff -- I'm pretty good at keeping windows going. Now the C++ files deal I guess is possible, but still not sure why it would give me a permission violation type of thing? I love windows error messages... not. So ambiguous sometimes.

Thanks again.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BtbN*
> 
> With 1403, i now for the first time in ever managed to make the system boot at DDR4-3200 with my 2x16GB CL14-3200 G.Skill modules (supposedly B-Die, but can't confirm that).
> Setting ProcODT to 80 or 96 Ohm did the trick to make it post. Not sure which of those settings is better, both seem to work, with a slight tendency that 80 might be more stable. Haven't tried any other settings here though, maybe going even lower helps?
> 
> Using the intended XMP timings of 14-14-14-34-T1, the system successfully posts, but Windows is highly unstable, and sometimes even fails to start to the login screen.
> Also can't reliably cold boot with those settings, it falls back to DDR4-2133 until the next reboot.
> At SOC Auto(resulting in ~1.12V), RAM Boot Voltage of 1.40V, and Ram Voltage auf 1.37V(which strangely results in 1.35V at runtime according to HWInfo and BIOS own readings).
> 
> Dropping to DDR4-3066 makes everything seemingly 100% stable. Prime95 Blendtest can run for hours on end without issues.
> https://valid.x86.fr/khk9p8
> 
> I feel like with some more fiddling(different ProcODT and stuff) and increasing RAM/SOC voltage a bit I might be able to get 3200 stable, but I'm not sure if the higher wear from the higher voltages is worth the very minimal performance boost that might bring over just staying at DDR4-3066.
> 
> Thank you very much for the continued effort in making this platform better @elmor and team!


What does setting VDRAM (and VDRAM_boot) to 1.375 do to the reported voltage (and perhaps 3200 stability)?


----------



## Kriant

Prime over 12H stable.

Now, I should note that I had to bump vcore on CPU to 1.4v + LLC2 and up SOC voltage as well - not sure yet which one did the trick, but I couldn't pass more than 4h of prime without error with 1.39375 + LLC2 and 1.18 SOC - which worked fine for my 102.6 blck setting that was netting me the same CPU frequency but a slightly lower ram frequency.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> 
> 
> Prime over 12H stable.
> 
> Now, I should note that I had to bump vcore on CPU to 1.4v + LLC2 and up SOC voltage as well - not sure yet which one did the trick, but I couldn't pass more than 4h of prime without error with 1.39375 + LLC2 and 1.18 SOC - which worked fine for my 102.6 blck setting that was netting me the same CPU frequency but a slightly lower ram frequency.


Did you tune CAD Bus Configuration values?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> No worries, I really appreciate the help and guide thinking this through.
> 
> Usually, I don't have that system corruption stuff -- I'm pretty good at keeping windows going. Now the C++ files deal I guess is possible, but still not sure why it would give me a permission violation type of thing? I love windows error messages... not. So ambiguous sometimes.
> 
> Thanks again.


You are welcome. I wish I could help more.








I hope you will get it sorted after elmor´s replay.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> You're correct, it means another software has already created the mutex and is not allowing aura_update to claim it. I know we had one version of the Aura software which was a bit too greedy regarding this so that would be my first suspect. You can check with SIV which softwares are claiming this mutex ("Global\Access_SMBUS.HTP.Method") under Help - Lock Usage.


Beautiful, thanks. I'll give that a try.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> You're correct, it means another software has already created the mutex and is not allowing aura_update to claim it. I know we had one version of the Aura software which was a bit too greedy regarding this so that would be my first suspect. You can check with SIV which softwares are claiming this mutex ("Global\Access_SMBUS.HTP.Method") under Help - Lock Usage.


Okay, never looked at this info before so I'm not really able to interpret it. Here's what it shows me.



EDIT: This info also.



I'm beginning to think this is going to be registry edit type of thing to root this out. Seems like this mutex might be corrupted somehow and nobody can get access to it.


----------



## WarpenN1

Has anyone tested liquid metal thermal paste with Ryzen? I got about 5-10c better temps when I used just a very tiny amount of thermal paste (nt h1) compared to pea size.

How is liquid metal compared to nt h1 with processors like Ryzen / ihs soldered or de lidded processors?


----------



## ninogui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Trying to recall last night when I saved my latest, but I think the BIOS is best operated assuming that the mouse is absent. Arrow keys and "Enter" are your friend. Enter actuates whatever is highlighted in red.
> 
> Are you mistaking the file name space for a progress bar? Now that I think of it, I'm not sure it is clearly marked as to what it is for. It may not write a file without a filename.


Spot on Kas ! How could I miss that... thought that bar was just a pre drawn progress bar and it would save the name given back in the oc profile name ! hehehe silly me

back to issue then
After 4 days flawless system the dreaded cold boot bug resurfaced.. settings are the same nothing changed but the windows power plan to high performance before the last shutdown so this has no relevance to bios boot

These are the settings I previously thought where rock solid


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[2017/07/01 16:57:22]
Ai Overclock Tuner [Default]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
- CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.07500]
CPU SOC Voltage [Offset mode]
VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign [+]
- VDDSOC Voltage Offset [0.03750]
DRAM Voltage [1.37000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
Trc_SM [Auto]
TrrdS_SM [Auto]
TrrdL_SM [Auto]
Tfaw_SM [Auto]
TwtrS_SM [Auto]
TwtrL_SM [Auto]
Twr_SM [Auto]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [Auto]
TwrwrScl_SM [Auto]
Trfc_SM [Auto]
Trfc2_SM [Auto]
Trfc4_SM [Auto]
Tcwl_SM [Auto]
Trtp_SM [Auto]
Trdwr_SM [Auto]
Twrrd_SM [Auto]
TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]
TwrwrSd_SM [Auto]
TwrwrDd_SM [Auto]
TrdrdSc_SM [Auto]
TrdrdSd_SM [Auto]
TrdrdDd_SM [Auto]
Tcke_SM [Auto]
ProcODT_SM [80 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [Auto]
RttWr [Auto]
RttPark [Auto]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
CPU Current Capability [Auto]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
DRAM Current Capability [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.38500]
Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Enabled]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [TOSHIBA DT01ACA200]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
KingstonDataTraveler 3.0PMAP [Auto]
USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Auto]
USB3_6 [Auto]
USB3_7 [Auto]
USB3_8 [Auto]
USB3_9 [Auto]
USB3_10 [Auto]
USB2_11 [Auto]
USB2_12 [Auto]
USB2_13 [Auto]
USB2_14 [Auto]
USB_15 [Auto]
USB_16 [Auto]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Ignore]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [Disabled]
W_PUMP+ Control [DC Mode]
Water Pump Upper Temperature [60]
Water Pump Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Water Pump Middle Temperature [50]
Water Pump Middle. Duty Cycle(%) [80]
Water Pump Lower Temperature [40]
Water Pump Min. Duty Cycle (%) [70]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [MotherBoard]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [300 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Silent]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [300 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Silent]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [MotherBoard]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [300 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 3 Upper Temperature [70]
Chassis Fan 3 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 3 Middle Temperature [40]
Chassis Fan 3 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
Chassis Fan 3 Lower Temperature [20]
Chassis Fan 3 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
IOMMU [Auto]
Remote Display Feature [Auto]
Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Auto]
POST Delay Time [3 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [4]
Profile Name [pstate]
Save to Profile [5]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]



Suggestions apreciated ...


----------



## neur0cide

Chipping in to confirm that Ramad's/harrysun's settings work great for *F4-3200C14D-32GTZ*. I managed to get both of my G.SKILL Trident Z 3200 CL14 2x16GB kits (Samsung B-die) rockstable at tight timings with standard voltages.

BIOS: 1401
D.O.C.P. Standard
DRAM Voltage: 1.35V
VDDSOC Voltage: offset -0.1
ProcODT_SM: 60 Ohm
Cmd2T: 1T
GearDownMode: Enabled
BankGroupSwap: Enabled
BankGroupSwapAlt: Auto
ClkDrvbStren: 40.0 Ohm
AddrCmdDrvStren: 20.0 Ohm
CsOdtDrvStren: 40.0 Ohm
CkeDrvStren: 40.0 Ohm
RttNom: RZQ/3
RttWr: RZQ/3
RttPark: RZQ/1


Spoiler: BIOS dump text file



[2017/07/01 17:51:05]
Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P. Standard]
D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3200 14-14-14-34-1.35V]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Auto]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
CPU SOC Voltage [Offset mode]
VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign [-]
- VDDSOC Voltage Offset [0.10000]
DRAM Voltage [1.35000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [13]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [13]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [13]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [26]
Trc_SM [42]
TrrdS_SM [6]
TrrdL_SM [8]
Tfaw_SM [36]
TwtrS_SM [Auto]
TwtrL_SM [Auto]
Twr_SM [10]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [2]
TwrwrScl_SM [2]
Trfc_SM [304]
Trfc2_SM [Auto]
Trfc4_SM [Auto]
Tcwl_SM [Auto]
Trtp_SM [8]
Trdwr_SM [Auto]
Twrrd_SM [Auto]
TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]
TwrwrSd_SM [Auto]
TwrwrDd_SM [Auto]
TrdrdSc_SM [Auto]
TrdrdSd_SM [Auto]
TrdrdDd_SM [Auto]
Tcke_SM [Auto]
ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
Power Down Enable [Auto]
RttNom [RZQ/3]
RttWr [RZQ/3]
RttPark [RZQ/1]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
CPU Current Capability [Auto]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
DRAM Current Capability [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.37500]
Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Enabled]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [SAMSUNG SP1614C]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
TOSHIBA TransMemory 1.00 [Auto]
USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Auto]
USB3_6 [Auto]
USB3_7 [Auto]
USB3_8 [Auto]
USB3_9 [Auto]
USB3_10 [Auto]
USB2_11 [Auto]
USB2_12 [Auto]
USB2_13 [Auto]
USB2_14 [Auto]
USB_15 [Auto]
USB_16 [Auto]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
IOMMU [Auto]
Remote Display Feature [Auto]
Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Auto]
POST Delay Time [3 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [3]
Profile Name [TZ32.14.13.304]
Save to Profile [1]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]



kit A


kit B


EDIT: just to avoid any confusion - these tests were done with 32GB (2x16GB) NOT with 64GB (4x16)


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BtbN*
> 
> With 1403, i now for the first time in ever managed to make the system boot at DDR4-3200 with my 2x16GB CL14-3200 G.Skill modules (supposedly B-Die, but can't confirm that).
> ...
> I feel like with some more fiddling(different ProcODT and stuff) and increasing RAM/SOC voltage a bit I might be able to get 3200 stable, but I'm not sure if the higher wear from the higher voltages is worth the very minimal performance boost that might bring over just staying at DDR4-3066.


Try these settings for 3200.

Thaiphoon Burner can tell you the type of memory on your modules.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninogui*
> 
> Suggestions apreciated ...


Use spoiler tags next time.
This thread is already a total dump.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> Thaiphoon Burner can tell you the type of memory on your modules.


Except when it CAN'T, lol -- but it's not Thaiphoon's fault. It's pretty much a potential Corsair thing.



Corsair makes the same Corsair part number chip using different DRAM chip versions. Since the DIMM maker fills in that data, it would be up to Corsair.

Corsair will sell the same part in different "Version Numbers". For instance my chips are version 4.24 and are E-die (despite the fact that Corsair didn't fill that part in). Version 5.31 is supposed to be B-die.

Keep in mind they are different VERSIONS and not improvements. This allows Corsair to keep up volume by using parts from different manufacturers (and within manufacturers) with compatible timings and voltages at the basic level. Sub timings can and will differ between versions. They could sell 5.31 for awhile, then go back to 4.24 or another version when chip availability changes.

If you look at the Samsung part number in that image above, you'll notice the question mark there also. If you go to Samsung's site you'll see those 4 gbit modules for D-die and E-die have the same part number except for that last character.

So in my case, Thaiphoon can only tell you what is there and Corsair left it ambiguous.


----------



## BtbN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> Try these settings for 3200.
> 
> Thaiphoon Burner can tell you the type of memory on your modules.


Thanks! I'll give those settings a go next time I have time to mess with the BIOS settings.

Also thanks for the hint with Taiphoon Burner. It confirmed the modules to be B-die:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://rgho.st/6hmGPzXd7.view


----------



## remnants

Wonder of wonders: MY RGB WORKS AGAIN.

That being said, it took some PM'ing with Elmor to get there and the solution in my case had risks attached.

If you have the problem with running Elmor's Aura Update tool (which reflashes the Aura controller on the mobo) and you are getting the message "Error creating mutex: 5" then there may be help, but discuss it with Elmor.

*Don't go to him first* -- start with the utility in his post linked below -- for most folks it works without problems.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/21610#post_26196647

And Elmor, again thanks. Fine work.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninogui*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Trying to recall last night when I saved my latest, but I think the BIOS is best operated assuming that the mouse is absent. Arrow keys and "Enter" are your friend. Enter actuates whatever is highlighted in red.
> 
> Are you mistaking the file name space for a progress bar? Now that I think of it, I'm not sure it is clearly marked as to what it is for. It may not write a file without a filename.
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on Kas ! How could I miss that... thought that bar was just a pre drawn progress bar and it would save the name given back in the oc profile name ! hehehe silly me
> 
> back to issue then
> After 4 days flawless system the dreaded cold boot bug resurfaced.. settings are the same nothing changed but the windows power plan to high performance before the last shutdown so this has no relevance to bios boot
> 
> These are the settings I previously thought where rock solid
> 
> ...
> 
> Suggestions apreciated ...
Click to expand...

You might try 1.375 for both VDRAM values, and if that doesn't work, raise boot to 1.4 and see if there is a difference. I found that while using recent BIOSes help, and setting procODT helps, it may be necessary to convert a lot of Auto timings to fixed timings. Also, be sure that the number of retries (somewhere in AMD/CBS) is 3 or more. Reset it each time there is a failure leading to low DRAM clock rate.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ninogui*
> 
> Suggestions apreciated ...
> 
> 
> 
> Use spoiler tags next time.
> This thread is already a total dump.
Click to expand...

This means, *ninogui*, that you should edit your post by selecting the entire parameter list, and then click the black flag symbol at the top of the edit window.


----------



## Naeem

does made in china RYZEN cpus overclock better than Made in Malaysia ?

i bought 1700x wich cant do 3.9ghz under 1.4v and than i bought a 1800x wich cant do 4.0ghz under 1.5v where it's stable at 3.9ghz with 1.352v with LLC1 both my cpus are made in Malaysia


----------



## hicks12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> C6H Beta BIOS 1403
> 
> SHA265 C4F9716046AF91D152598C6569BE76E9B20DA7FF1583D40233AB6B69C94E0A59
> 
> * Fixed W_PUMP and AIO_PUMP speeds during POST
> * Fixed Fan tuning sometimes failing
> * Fixed a few issues with AMD USB3.1 ports
> * Some tuning on DRAM settings, let us know how they work for you. tRDRD_Sc is still at 5 above 3500 MHz as it helps with stability. For performance you want to force this to 1. We'll consider changing this in future releases as the performance impact can be quite noticeable in certain applications.
> 
> An update on DRAM Boot Voltage, currently it should be 1.35V by default if the DRAM Voltage is changed. So if you're setting DRAM Voltage to above 1.35V, you might want to sync this setting. Additionally there might be scenarios where you will have better luck by syncing DRAM Boot Voltage to DRAM Voltage even at lower values.


Yes!

Thanks for fixing the pump/aio speeds as its all been annoying for me!

Best of all this update has somehow fixed my rear audio no longer working so thanks to you guys working on these updates, was about to run linux as a last ditch to make sure it was an OS level before RMAing ha!


----------



## stevester118

Still cant get my CMD16GX4M2B3200C16 Corsair Dominator Platinum 8x2 16GB to 3200. Highest I can get is 2666 Any advice?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> does made in china RYZEN cpus overclock better than Made in Malaysia ?
> 
> i bought 1700x wich cant do 3.9ghz under 1.4v and than i bought a 1800x wich cant do 4.0ghz under 1.5v where it's stable at 3.9ghz with 1.352v with LLC1 both my cpus are made in Malaysia


AMD claims that all Ryzen chips are diffused in the US. After that step, I think the assembler can only break it, not change it, assuming good ESD control during the assembly and packaging process. Once delivered to the customer, all bets are off.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevester118*
> 
> Still cant get my CMD16GX4M2B3200C16 Corsair Dominator Platinum 8x2 16GB to 3200. Highest I can get is 2666 Any advice?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Try and you may be in luck: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/21620#post_26196940


----------



## elguero

A little help would be appreciated.

I'm on bios 1403 and I keep getting a black screen and code 8 under default settings, no overclocking, under light usage, a few browser taps and installing adobe creative cloud was the latest time I got a code 8.

Any ideas what's going on?

here is the error code and my bios settings.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevester118*
> 
> Still cant get my CMD16GX4M2B3200C16 Corsair Dominator Platinum 8x2 16GB to 3200. Highest I can get is 2666 Any advice?
> ...


I don't have these DRAM to offer timing advice, but be sure for testing that the number of retries (somewhere in AMD/CBS) is 3 or more. Reset it each time there is a failure leading to low DRAM clock rate. Otherwise, if the first training attempt fails, the BIOS will give up.

If you are attempting a command rate of 1T, you might first try the more conservative 2T. This requires geardown mode to be disabled. Are you on BIOS 1403? There is also a BIOS revised by *The Stilt* named 1403-SP42M that may help. You will have to search for it some messages back.

It may also help to work up toward 3200 one "strap" at a time, noting what changes occur in each of the timing values. Maybe someone with your DRAM can look at the resulting timings and see something helpful.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevester118*
> 
> Still cant get my CMD16GX4M2B3200C16 Corsair Dominator Platinum 8x2 16GB to 3200. Highest I can get is 2666 Any advice?


I have the "same" memory. Mine are fine but I had to put in a bunch of manual tunings copied from the DIMM's XMP profile. Have to be on a 1.0.0.6 AGESA to get them there.

What version are your DIMM's? That same Corsair part number can come with different chips. Mine are Version 4.24 and are Samsung E-die. It's on the DIMM as well as on the original box.

I'm using these settings but it takes 1.4 volts on the RAM to make it work even then.

TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [16]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [18]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [18]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [18]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [36]
Trc_SM [54]
TrrdS_SM [6]
TrrdL_SM [9]
Tfaw_SM [32]
TwtrS_SM [Auto]
TwtrL_SM [Auto]
Twr_SM [Auto]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [2]
TwrwrScl_SM [2]
Trfc_SM [415]
Trfc2_SM [255]
Trfc4_SM [179]
Tcwl_SM [Auto]
Trtp_SM [8]
Trdwr_SM [7]
Twrrd_SM [Auto]
TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]
TwrwrSd_SM [Auto]
TwrwrDd_SM [Auto]
TrdrdSc_SM [Auto]
TrdrdSd_SM [Auto]
TrdrdDd_SM [Auto]
Tcke_SM [Auto]
ProcODT_SM [68.6 ohm]
Cmd2T [Auto]
Gear Down Mode [Auto]
Power Down Enable [Auto]
RttNom [Auto]
RttWr [Auto]
RttPark [Auto]

For me that results in this:


----------



## stevester118

Not sure how to check the DIMMs but this is the box it came in. Also is 1.4v on the RAM bad?


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevester118*
> 
> Not sure how to check the DIMMs but this is the box it came in. Also is 1.4v on the RAM bad?


Well now I've got to dig out my box, lol. I could have sworn it was on it. There's a label on the DIMM that will say something like "ver 4.24" after the timings and what-not are listed. It's the long white label with tiny print that has a barcode on it..

As far as 1.4 volts, who knows? Probably isn't going to hurt but many feel it's no problem. You can decide if you want any risk that comes with it. My thinking after struggling with this memory speed crap for SO long is if these go south, I'll get something more compatible for the next set. Kind of a fatalist, lol.

UPDATE: Okay, got my box out and it's like yours. The version number would have been visible through the "windows" on the back of the box. It's not labeled on the box itself.

P.S.: You paid less for yours!!! lol


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elguero*
> 
> A little help would be appreciated.
> 
> I'm on bios 1403 and I keep getting a black screen and code 8 under default settings, no overclocking, under light usage, a few browser taps and installing adobe creative cloud was the latest time I got a code 8.
> 
> Any ideas what's going on?
> 
> here is the error code and my bios settings.
> ...


Your BIOS parameters look like they are all default, in which case it should work. So maybe the problem is physical. For example, issues that have come up in the past include: too much tension holding the cooler down, back plate shorting something out, loose DRAM, using earlier versions of Aura or G.Skill's LED control program, insufficiently tight PSU connectors, insufficient PSU power, corrupted Windows installation. Maybe others here can chime in with ideas.


----------



## hurricane28

New high score:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/13016899

Got a nice physics boost from 3200 to 3600 MHz ram.


----------



## stevester118

You are a lifesaver, finally have it running at 3200 with those settings that you posted. Where did you find those settings? Also now that its at 3200, does this ram see a noticeable performance improvement with it? And how stable is your system with these settings?


----------



## elguero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Your BIOS parameters look like they are all default, in which case it should work. So maybe the problem is physical. For example, issues that have come up in the past include: too much tension holding the cooler down, back plate shorting something out, loose DRAM, using earlier versions of Aura or G.Skill's LED control program, insufficiently tight PSU connectors, insufficient PSU power, corrupted Windows installation. Maybe others here can chime in with ideas.


I just did a fresh windows install because I thought maybe this crashes were been caused by a bad registry/install off aura or ai suite, but it wasn't. You see I did a lot of registry mumbo jumbo trying to get aura back to life on the old windows installation.

I´ve already checked all the connections from the psu to the motherboard and they are ok.

I also checked the corsair H110i aio back plate and it is installed according to its instructions.

This only started to happen with the bios with agesa 1.0.0.6 this crashes didn't happen with 1201 or before I had them with 1401 so I went back to 1201.

When I was at 1401 I thought they were caused by memory overclock instability because I was trying to get my memory to 3200 MHz, and I got errors with memtest after 1000% so I went back to default settings and I still got this code 8 black screens. So I went back to 1201.

When 1403 was made available I thought to try it, to se if my problem was solved, but it seems it´s not the case, so I tried a fresh windows installation and 1403 again to see if they helped but no luck.

What I find most strange is that this code 8´s happen on low cpu usage scenarios, never when stress testing or more demanding work.


----------



## baskura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elguero*
> 
> A little help would be appreciated.
> 
> I'm on bios 1403 and I keep getting a black screen and code 8 under default settings, no overclocking, under light usage, a few browser taps and installing adobe creative cloud was the latest time I got a code 8.
> 
> Any ideas what's going on?
> 
> here is the error code and my bios settings.


Turn off Performance Bias. That seemed to fix it for me.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> New high score:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/13016899
> 
> Got a nice physics boost from 3200 to 3600 MHz ram.


Seems within swing of error margin when comparing with one of your past runs.

Left 3.825GHz / 3466MHz, right 3.875GHz / 3600MHz.


----------



## ozzyo99

So, what's the best BIOS to use right now? Away for the last two weeks and see people mentioning 1403? I'm still 1401, any marked improvement?


----------



## gupsterg

There are some bug fixes which may or may not be relevant to your setup.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Seems within swing of error margin when comparing with one of your past runs.
> 
> Left 3.825GHz / 3466MHz, right 3.875GHz / 3600MHz.


No when i look again, you are right..

RAM speed doesn't effect RYZEN as much as people say it seems..


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevester118*
> 
> Still cant get my CMD16GX4M2B3200C16 Corsair Dominator Platinum 8x2 16GB to 3200. Highest I can get is 2666 Any advice?


You've got core performance boost on Auto, yet you are entering a manual VCore that is higher than it should be. Put it back to Auto.


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> Chipping in to confirm that Ramad's/harrysun's settings work great for *F4-3200C14D-32GTZ*. I managed to get both of my G.SKILL Trident Z 3200 CL14 2x16GB kits (Samsung B-die) rockstable at tight timings with standard voltages.


Could not imgine for a long time to get this working. I can also confirm the stability now for few days (including CPU OC I'm testing). If more and more people confirm, we get a better confidence about the stability.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No when i look again, you are right..
> 
> RAM speed doesn't effect RYZEN as much as people say it seems..


Your timings may have killed any benefit from RAM MHz.

I find 3DM SD has better scaling in physics to show benefit, as guided by The Stilt.

Also do 3 runs and compare average with another setup.

See *Is RAM MHz king?* in OP of my thread, also near end of thread is post of various RAM MHz same timings but latency improves as MEMCLK go up in that thread.


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> 
> Prime over 12H stable.
> 
> Now, I should note that I had to bump vcore on CPU to 1.4v + LLC2 and up SOC voltage as well - not sure yet which one did the trick, but I couldn't pass more than 4h of prime without error with 1.39375 + LLC2 and 1.18 SOC - which worked fine for my 102.6 blck setting that was netting me the same CPU frequency but a slightly lower ram frequency.


How did you managed tCL=13? I've done it but RTC (Ryzen Timing Checker) (http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/18220#post_26137022) ready tCL=14 for it...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The best option is to disable both GearDownMode and Cmd2t (i.e. 1T). It results in some additional performance, compared to GDM enabled and 1T (i.e the default config >= 2666MHz).
> 
> Also odd tCL & tCWL timings should be avoided as they are slower than even tCL & tCWL timings, despite the effective latency is lower (i.e. CL14-14-14 @ 3200MHz is faster than CL13-13-13 at the same speed).


On the other hand I do not knowing to go for it or not...


----------



## elguero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baskura*
> 
> Turn off Performance Bias. That seemed to fix it for me.


Ok, I'll try that.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> How did you managed tCL=13? I've done it but RTC (Ryzen Timing Checker) (http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/18220#post_26137022) ready tCL=14 for it...
> On the other hand I do not knowing to go for it or not...


Disabled geardown


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> I have the "same" memory. Mine are fine but I had to put in a bunch of manual tunings copied from the DIMM's XMP profile. Have to be on a 1.0.0.6 AGESA to get them there.
> 
> What version are your DIMM's? That same Corsair part number can come with different chips. Mine are Version 4.24 and are Samsung E-die. It's on the DIMM as well as on the original box.
> 
> I'm using these settings but it takes 1.4 volts on the RAM to make it work even then.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: long list of settings
> 
> 
> 
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [16]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [18]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [18]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [18]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [36]
> Trc_SM [54]
> TrrdS_SM [6]
> TrrdL_SM [9]
> Tfaw_SM [32]
> TwtrS_SM [Auto]
> TwtrL_SM [Auto]
> Twr_SM [Auto]
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [2]
> TwrwrScl_SM [2]
> Trfc_SM [415]
> Trfc2_SM [255]
> Trfc4_SM [179]
> Tcwl_SM [Auto]
> Trtp_SM [8]
> Trdwr_SM [7]
> Twrrd_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrSd_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrDd_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdSc_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdSd_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdDd_SM [Auto]
> Tcke_SM [Auto]
> ProcODT_SM [68.6 ohm]
> Cmd2T [Auto]
> Gear Down Mode [Auto]
> Power Down Enable [Auto]
> RttNom [Auto]
> RttWr [Auto]
> RttPark [Auto]
> 
> 
> 
> For me that results in this:


I too have a kit with Samsung E-die: G.Skill F4-3200C16D-16GVKB
It runs stable at 3200-16-16-16-16-36-52-2T with only 1.35V of RAM voltage and I get a much better latency in AIDA64 C&D bench than you do.

8GB modules of E-die are always dual rank so you might consider The Stilt's advice and try ProcODT = 96 ohm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> I'm testing the very same RAM (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB, Samsung E-Die, DR, 2x8GB kit) right now and for the last two days on my Crosshair VI Hero. It is running stable @ 3200-15-15-15-35-50-2T with beta BIOS 1401 (AGESA 1.0.0.6), but I get better results (bandwidth) @ 3200-16-16-16-36-52-2T. I can also run 3066-14-14-14-xx-xx-1T, but again 3200-16-16-16-36-52-2T yields better results. This I achieve with a single fan aimed at the RAM on an open testbed while the current heatwave ensures crazy ambient temperatures in my attic flat. So the memory is not all bad.
> Of course my C6H is a different beast to your Prime X370-Pro, but if I'm not mistaken you finally have an AGESA 1.0.0.6 BIOS to play with and I believe you might achieve stability at 3200 Mt/s.
> So here are my settings for a starting point:
> 
> D.O.C.P. Standard
> ProcODT_SM: 96Ohm
> CPU SOC Voltage: 1.1V
> DRAM Voltage: 1.375V


I had CLDO_VDDP set to 975, but I can't recall if it made a difference or not.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Your timings may have killed any benefit from RAM MHz.
> 
> I find 3DM SD has better scaling in physics to show benefit, as guided by The Stilt.
> 
> Also do 3 runs and compare average with another setup.
> 
> See *Is RAM MHz king?* in OP of my thread, also near end of thread is post of various RAM MHz same timings but latency improves as MEMCLK go up in that thread.


Yes maybe in 3DM, i don't know how it translates in other applications.

What is 3DM SD?


----------



## hicks12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hicks12*
> 
> Yes!
> 
> Thanks for fixing the pump/aio speeds as its all been annoying for me!
> 
> Best of all this update has somehow fixed my rear audio no longer working so thanks to you guys working on these updates, was about to run linux as a last ditch to make sure it was an OS level before RMAing ha!


Damn spoke to soon! one reboot later and ive lost audio again. Guess ill check the linux side of things to rule out hardware, hopefully its software but this bios update made it work for a bit so I dont know


----------



## kazama

Hi guys, what are the 3200 with subtimmings for 1403, the stilts safe and secure, arent stable for me on 1403 (on 9943 yes), my rams are 3200cl14 tdz rgb 2x8 SR (b-die), i can boot at 3466 too, but dont have a valid subtimmings, 3333 is a no boot for me.


----------



## DSDV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> [...]
> What is 3DM SD?


3DMark Sky Diver
its another benchmark like FireStrike and TimeSpy but for more lowerend or midrange PCs
http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/sky+diver+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.0


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, i figured that out later lol.

On another note, i decided to sell or return my ALphacool Eisbaer 360...

I keep getting that annoying rattling noise no matter what i do.. there is NO Way i can get ALL the air out of the system no matter what i do.. i spend 4 days in total in order to properly test the unit and it worked fine outside my case but as soon as i mount it to my CPU it starts tattling after a few hours.. I am fed up with this stupid design and i am going to save for something more quality..

This is the last time i EVER buy ALphacool product again, service is really really really bad and they don't even answer questions..


----------



## chakku

http://hwbot.org/newsflash/4623_newlife_(australia)_first_to_break_ddr4_4k_barrier_with_amd_ryzen

Aside from the fact that this is a single stick, two cores and SMT are disabled on the CPU and it's downclocked to 800MHz, this could be a sign that 2000MHz isn't the hard limit of what Infinity Fabric is capable of?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Okay, never looked at this info before so I'm not really able to interpret it. Here's what it shows me.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: This info also.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think this is going to be registry edit type of thing to root this out. Seems like this mutex might be corrupted somehow and nobody can get access to it.


It seems to be a familiar issue from back when I was trying to get Asus Aura uninstalled / re-installed. I would start there, uninstalling all Aura using third party uninstallation programs (like Advanced Uninstaller Pro or Revo Uninstaller - or both) and then a registry clean.

Restart, then run SIV again and see if it still shows any Aura related mutex running. I think you need to get to a "clean system" before your problem can be resolved.

Edit: Nevermind, saw your later post that you got it resolved with elmor's help - glad you got the fix running.


----------



## ninogui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninogui*
> 
> Spot on Kas ! How could I miss that... thought that bar was just a pre drawn progress bar and it would save the name given back in the oc profile name ! hehehe silly me
> 
> back to issue then
> After 4 days flawless system the dreaded cold boot bug resurfaced.. settings are the same nothing changed but the windows power plan to high performance before the last shutdown so this has no relevance to bios boot
> 
> These are the settings I previously thought where rock solid
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [2017/07/01 16:57:22]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Default]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
> CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
> - CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.07500]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Offset mode]
> VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign [+]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Offset [0.03750]
> DRAM Voltage [1.37000]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
> Trc_SM [Auto]
> TrrdS_SM [Auto]
> TrrdL_SM [Auto]
> Tfaw_SM [Auto]
> TwtrS_SM [Auto]
> TwtrL_SM [Auto]
> Twr_SM [Auto]
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrScl_SM [Auto]
> Trfc_SM [Auto]
> Trfc2_SM [Auto]
> Trfc4_SM [Auto]
> Tcwl_SM [Auto]
> Trtp_SM [Auto]
> Trdwr_SM [Auto]
> Twrrd_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrSd_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrDd_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdSc_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdSd_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdDd_SM [Auto]
> Tcke_SM [Auto]
> ProcODT_SM [80 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [Auto]
> RttWr [Auto]
> RttPark [Auto]
> VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [Auto]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
> CPU Current Capability [Auto]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.38500]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Enabled]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Enabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
> In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [TOSHIBA DT01ACA200]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> KingstonDataTraveler 3.0PMAP [Auto]
> USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Auto]
> USB3_6 [Auto]
> USB3_7 [Auto]
> USB3_8 [Auto]
> USB3_9 [Auto]
> USB3_10 [Auto]
> USB2_11 [Auto]
> USB2_12 [Auto]
> USB2_13 [Auto]
> USB2_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> USB_16 [Auto]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Ignore]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Disabled]
> W_PUMP+ Control [DC Mode]
> Water Pump Upper Temperature [60]
> Water Pump Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> Water Pump Middle Temperature [50]
> Water Pump Middle. Duty Cycle(%) [80]
> Water Pump Lower Temperature [40]
> Water Pump Min. Duty Cycle (%) [70]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [MotherBoard]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [300 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Silent]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [300 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Silent]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [MotherBoard]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [300 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Manual]
> Chassis Fan 3 Upper Temperature [70]
> Chassis Fan 3 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> Chassis Fan 3 Middle Temperature [40]
> Chassis Fan 3 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
> Chassis Fan 3 Lower Temperature [20]
> Chassis Fan 3 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> IOMMU [Auto]
> Remote Display Feature [Auto]
> Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Auto]
> POST Delay Time [3 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [4]
> Profile Name [pstate]
> Save to Profile [5]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys for the spoiler didnt see this coming
> 
> Suggestions apreciated ...


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elguero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Your BIOS parameters look like they are all default, in which case it should work. So maybe the problem is physical. For example, issues that have come up in the past include: too much tension holding the cooler down, back plate shorting something out, loose DRAM, using earlier versions of Aura or G.Skill's LED control program, insufficiently tight PSU connectors, insufficient PSU power, corrupted Windows installation. Maybe others here can chime in with ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> I just did a fresh windows install because I thought maybe this crashes were been caused by a bad registry/install off aura or ai suite, but it wasn't. You see I did a lot of registry mumbo jumbo trying to get aura back to life on the old windows installation.
> 
> I´ve already checked all the connections from the psu to the motherboard and they are ok.
> 
> I also checked the corsair H110i aio back plate and it is installed according to its instructions.
> 
> This only started to happen with the bios with agesa 1.0.0.6 this crashes didn't happen with 1201 or before I had them with 1401 so I went back to 1201.
> 
> When I was at 1401 I thought they were caused by memory overclock instability because I was trying to get my memory to 3200 MHz, and I got errors with memtest after 1000% so I went back to default settings and I still got this code 8 black screens. So I went back to 1201.
> 
> When 1403 was made available I thought to try it, to se if my problem was solved, but it seems it´s not the case, so I tried a fresh windows installation and 1403 again to see if they helped but no luck.
> 
> What I find most strange is that this code 8´s happen on low cpu usage scenarios, never when stress testing or more demanding work.
Click to expand...

Suggest using Thaiphoon to check DRAM SPD files to ensure that your early Aura experiments didn't cause corruption.


----------



## kazama

Where is CLDO_VDDP on bios? is VDDP voltaje? value 975mv is 0.975? going to test the stilts 3200 timmings.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> I too have a kit with Samsung E-die: G.Skill F4-3200C16D-16GVKB
> It runs stable at 3200-16-16-16-16-36-52-2T with only 1.35V of RAM voltage and I get a much better latency in AIDA64 C&D bench than you do.
> 
> 8GB modules of E-die are always dual rank so you might consider The Stilt's advice and try ProcODT = 96 ohm
> I had CLDO_VDDP set to 975, but I can't recall if it made a difference or not.


I'll look into it, thank you.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> It seems to be a familiar issue from back when I was trying to get Asus Aura uninstalled / re-installed. I would start there, uninstalling all Aura using third party uninstallation programs (like Advanced Uninstaller Pro or Revo Uninstaller - or both) and then a registry clean.
> 
> Restart, then run SIV again and see if it still shows any Aura related mutex running. I think you need to get to a "clean system" before your problem can be resolved.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, saw your later post that you got it resolved with elmor's help - glad you got the fix running.


Hey, no problem, thanks for jumping in!


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevester118*
> 
> You are a lifesaver, finally have it running at 3200 with those settings that you posted. Where did you find those settings? Also now that its at 3200, does this ram see a noticeable performance improvement with it? And how stable is your system with these settings?


Glad to hear it!

As far as the settings: many of them came right out of the DRAM sticks themselves. The rest came from trying things I'd read on here.

That being said, go back a couple of posts and you'll see me acknowledging another user who has some additional advice worth trying to get the latency down.

For all that keeping up with the blizzard of posts over here is a chore -- this is where some of the most knowledgeable folks on these things are and I'm learning daily.

Good luck.

EDIT: Ooops, sorry. It's stable for 3 hours of AIDA64 and an hour and a half of Prime95 blend -- all I had the patience for. I have multi-hour gaming sessions sometimes and no crashes. There are people here who believe if you haven't run a stress test for like 12 hours or something you don't know if your system is REALLY stable and they may be right. But it exceeds my limited patience, lol.

One more thing: make sure your set the retry count in Advanced/AMD CBS/UMC Common (or whatever it says) to 3 or more. On rare occasions after sitting with the power off it might take two attempts to train memory -- but most of the time it comes right up. Setting retries up gives it a second or third or whatever chance to get it right. I have mine set at 5.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes maybe in 3DM, i don't know how it translates in other applications.
> 
> What is 3DM SD?


3d mark sky diver(they only do it cause of the chick







)
i don't believe it scales that well myself and i have yet to find a programme that has really benefited from me going from 2933 to 3200 BUT in saying that....the computer itself all round and over is faster...feels faster boots faster and never has any cold boot issues so yeah worth the admission price for the flare x in my opinion.


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazama*
> 
> Where is CLDO_VDDP on bios? is VDDP voltaje? value 975mv is 0.975? going to test the stilts 3200 timmings.


Advanced > AMD CBS > NBIO Common Options > CLDO_VDDP Control = Manual > CLDO_VDDP voltage = 975


----------



## Ramad

Further testing results in the following settings, which I will be using on my system @3.9GHz and 3200MT/s.

*CLDO_VDDP: 908mV*
*CAD Bus Configuration (top to bottom): 20 - 20 - 40 - 40*
*Proc_ODT: 60 ohm*
*RttNom: Disabled*
*RttWr: RZQ/3*
*RttPark: RZQ/1*


Note: While RttNom is disabled, the valid settings will be RttWr = 240 ohm/3 = 80 ohm and RttPark = 240 ohm/1 = 240 ohm. This is sufficient in my opinion and is in lines with Samsung DDR4 document (page 178), which shows that this setting can be disabled.


----------



## seanp2k

BIOS 1403 looks like a keeper for me. It's the first BIOS that feels actually like a production-quality product IMO. You set the RAM up wrong, and it'll fix it and continue booting. It didn't get stuck and I didn't have to crawl under my desk to hit the power button / look at the POST code / blow away CMOS.

https://valid.x86.fr/2qpdtn

I'm getting an error about invalid JSON when trying to attach my UEFI BIOS config, so I uploaded it to http://www.mediafire.com/file/e9o17w0bar7v20l/4ghz_3205_120bclk.CMO

Timings are 14-13-13-31-63-1 (tCAS-tRC-tRP-tRAS-tCS-tCR) using 4 sticks of F4-3200C14-8GTZ (32GB total)

Thanks for the hard work on these, ASUS + AMD!


----------



## Bart

Looks like bios 1403 fixed my cold boot issues. Just noticed this after moving my PC into a different case.


----------



## gupsterg

@Ramad

+rep for share







.

Via your profile page "create your rig", then edit signature and add via "show my stuff", make it easier to know your HW







.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Further testing results in the following settings, which I will be using on my system @3.9GHz and 3200MT/s.
> 
> *CLDO_VDDP: 908mV*
> *CAD Bus Configuration (top to bottom): 20 - 20 - 40 - 40*
> *Proc_ODT: 60 ohm*
> *RttNom: Disabled*
> *RttWr: RZQ/3*
> *RttPark: RZQ/1*
> 
> 
> Note: While RttNom is disabled, the valid settings will be RttWr = 240 ohm/3 = 80 ohm and RttPark = 240 ohm/1 = 240 ohm. This is sufficient in my opinion and is in lines with Samsung DDR4 document (page 178), which shows that this setting can be disabled.


Do I recall correctly (or was I up too late and dreaming) that your experiments with the various transmission line load resistors (CAD Bus and RTT) led to a discovery that procODT (another transmission line load resistor [set]) should be lowered from the 80 - 96 region to 60 after your changes to CAD and RTT? Or was 60 ohms what your sticks want in general?


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> If you want to I can sell you one of my 2 kits since I don't need 64 GB.


Thanks, but I suppose I can change them because sticks are still under warranty. I bought them in Germany but I don't live there. Thanks anyway.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Wonder of wonders: MY RGB WORKS AGAIN.
> 
> That being said, it took some PM'ing with Elmor to get there and the solution in my case had risks attached.
> 
> If you have the problem with running Elmor's Aura Update tool (which reflashes the Aura controller on the mobo) and you are getting the message "Error creating mutex: 5" then there may be help, but discuss it with Elmor.
> 
> *Don't go to him first* -- start with the utility in his post linked below -- for most folks it works without problems.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/21610#post_26196647
> 
> And Elmor, again thanks. Fine work.


Ok, but how did you do for your leds works again?, I want to know how in case it happens to me. (NOTE: NOW MY RYZEN RIG IS OUT OF ACTION DUE TO THE CORSAIR MEMORY).


----------



## elguero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Suggest using Thaiphoon to check DRAM SPD files to ensure that your early Aura experiments didn't cause corruption.


Yes memory was ok, a month ago they did suffer spd corruption, luckily I had a back up done with the elmor tool that saved my ram.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanp2k*
> 
> BIOS 1403 looks like a keeper for me. It's the first BIOS that feels actually like a production-quality product IMO. You set the RAM up wrong, and it'll fix it and continue booting. It didn't get stuck and I didn't have to crawl under my desk to hit the power button / look at the POST code / blow away CMOS.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/2qpdtn
> 
> I'm getting an error about invalid JSON when trying to attach my UEFI BIOS config, so I uploaded it to http://www.mediafire.com/file/e9o17w0bar7v20l/4ghz_3205_120bclk.CMO
> 
> Timings are 14-13-13-31-63-1 (tCAS-tRC-tRP-tRAS-tCS-tCR) using 4 sticks of F4-3200C14-8GTZ (32GB total)
> 
> Thanks for the hard work on these, ASUS + AMD!


I concur. I have been an extremely harsh critic of ASUS and AMD -- and I felt deservedly so.

But 1403 does feel different and the hard work of folks in this forum has resulted in a product I'm pleased to own. I've made a statement that I wouldn't buy an ASUS product again but that was an emotional thing more than really rational. I've felt a bit "cheated" for awhile.

Despite my posting these criticisms, folks like Elmor and others have consistently tried to help myself and others and improve the product. Even though the stupid RGB isn't a necessary feature to me, it bugged me it failed but Elmor nailed a fix.

I still feel it was a totally botched roll-out, but I also understand why. I too think a lot of fine work is being done to refine this product and 1403 makes me very happy even though there is still so much manual configuration that has to be done.

Good job, ASUS folks. And I've learned a ton from the experts here on the forum and my hats off to you all as well.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> Ok, but how did you do for your leds works again?, I want to know how in case it happens to me. (NOTE: NOW MY RYZEN RIG IS OUT OF ACTION DUE TO THE CORSAIR MEMORY).


That link in my post is to an application by Elmor to reprogram the lighting controller. Something occured during the early days of this mobo, the BIOS, and the Aura application software to cause the controller to crash. Elmor's utility re-flashes the lighting controller on the mobo and with the new versions of Aura it may never happen again.

Elmor's specific help to me was system specific: I had another application that had taken exclusive ownership of a "mutex" (a service to allow multiple applications to access common hardware resources) that conflicted with the one Elmor was using. The result was a "rights violation" that occured because Elmor's program was denied access to the mutex.

It's not a common issue necessarily. The answer to most folks for getting it working is Elmor's tool. If you got into Aura kind of late and have a later version of the software for Windows then there's a good chance you will never see your lighting fail. Should it do so, go get Elmor's utility and follow the instructions.

Hope that helps explain it.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> That link in my post is to an application by Elmor to reprogram the lighting controller. Something occured during the early days of this mobo, the BIOS, and the Aura application software to cause the controller to crash. Elmor's utility re-flashes the lighting controller on the mobo and with the new versions of Aura it may never happen again.
> 
> Elmor's specific help to me was system specific: I had another application that had taken exclusive ownership of a "mutex" (a service to allow multiple applications to access common hardware resources) that conflicted with the one Elmor was using. The result was a "rights violation" that occured because Elmor's program was denied access to the mutex.
> 
> It's not a common issue necessarily. The answer to most folks for getting it working is Elmor's tool. If you got into Aura kind of late and have a later version of the software for Windows then there's a good chance you will never see your lighting fail. Should it do so, go get Elmor's utility and follow the instructions.
> 
> Hope that helps explain it.


OK, THANKS.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> I too have a kit with Samsung E-die: G.Skill F4-3200C16D-16GVKB
> It runs stable at 3200-16-16-16-16-36-52-2T with only 1.35V of RAM voltage and I get a much better latency in AIDA64 C&D bench than you do.
> 
> 8GB modules of E-die are always dual rank so you might consider The Stilt's advice and try ProcODT = 96 ohm
> I had CLDO_VDDP set to 975, but I can't recall if it made a difference or not.


Okay, tried to mimic what you're doing but memory fails during stress testing unless I dump voltage into it. Still not sure why.

However, I decided to try your basic timings of 16-16-16-16-32 (I went to 32 because twice the others) and so far no failures. I also went back to 2T from 1T.

The result is interesting: In the AIDA64 cache/memory benchmark the latency dropped 4 to 5 nS, the read and write speeds deteriorated slightly from 49 gB/s down to around 48 gB/s but the copy hardly dropped at all.

But most interesting and I've seen others report this: my benchmark scores went UP. Cinebench R15 was about 1682 for me on my old timings, but is 1695 on the new ones. That's not a huge gain, but it's there and persistent. It is interesting to note that a seeming drop in memory performance sometimes translates into an overall gain. Makes one believe in magic...

Thanks again and I'll keep experimenting when I have the patience. I've enjoyed certain aspects of learning and tuning this system but sometimes it does get old. I'll return to it again though.


----------



## austinmrs

Im getting my Asus CH6 next week.

I will update the BIOS to 1401 right way i think.

Will i have the RGB problems that people is having?


----------



## Kriant

6h of memtest done.

Continuing my weekend conquest of my memory clocks.

Next stop - 12+h of Prime95.

Mem clocks: 3333 14-14-14-34-42-2T geardown disabled.

@harrysun, might want to try 3333 strap


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Okay, tried to mimic what you're doing but memory fails during stress testing unless I dump voltage into it. Still not sure why.
> 
> However, I decided to try your basic timings of 16-16-16-16-32 (I went to 32 because twice the others) and so far no failures. I also went back to 2T from 1T.
> 
> The result is interesting: In the AIDA64 cache/memory benchmark the latency dropped 4 to 5 nS, the read and write speeds deteriorated slightly from 49 gB/s down to around 48 gB/s but the copy hardly dropped at all.
> 
> But most interesting and I've seen others report this: my benchmark scores went UP. Cinebench R15 was about 1682 for me on my old timings, but is 1695 on the new ones. That's not a huge gain, but it's there and persistent. It is interesting to note that a seeming drop in memory performance sometimes translates into an overall gain. Makes one believe in magic...
> 
> Thanks again and I'll keep experimenting when I have the patience. I've enjoyed certain aspects of learning and tuning this system but sometimes it does get old. I'll return to it again though.


Stabilitywise my E-dies don't like 1T at all on 3200 MT/s. In my AIDA64 benches 2T didn't make a difference to 1T anyways.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> Stabilitywise my E-dies don't like 2T at all on 3200 MT/s. In my AIDA64 benches 2T didn't make a difference to 1T anyways.


I'll try 1T again, thanks. Just did it to kind of "relax" it a bit for the other timings, lol. May make no difference as you say.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Im getting my Asus CH6 next week.
> 
> I will update the BIOS to 1401 right way i think.
> 
> Will i have the RGB problems that people is having?


Likely not. When you download the Aura application from the website (DO NOT USE THE ONE ON THE CD) it has the fixes to prevent the problem from what's been said.

I always throw away the CD comes with motherboards -- they are almost never current with latest fixes/patches.

Also, I might go straight to 1403 if it's up and available. It's a beta, but it works quite well.


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> Stabilitywise my E-dies don't like 2T at all on 3200 MT/s. In my AIDA64 benches 2T didn't make a difference to 1T anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try 1T again, thanks. Just did it to kind of "relax" it a bit for the other timings, lol. May make no difference as you say.
Click to expand...

Sorry, I got mixed up. My E-dies *don't like 1T.* 2T is fine.

Concerning AIDA64 memory bandwidth vs. real time performance see The Stilt's post here.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> Sorry, I got mixed up. My E-dies *don't like 1T.* 2T is fine.
> 
> Concerning AIDA64 memory bandwidth vs. real time performance see The Stilt's post here.


Ha ha! No, it was I that mixed it up. Your original post is clear. Weirdly, even on 2T I still require the volts to run.

However, I'm running on 1T and GearDown enabled. Let me post the timings:


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Ha ha! No, it was I that mixed it up. Your original post is clear.


That's because I edited my original post.


----------



## GraveNoX

I noticed that with SVM enabled, the ntoskrnl.exe stays at 2-3% continuously.


----------



## warreng5995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Looking back, I don't believe that we have seen your BIOS settings. Once you are ready to begin on whatever DRAM you end up with, please provide enough information for us to answer any questions.


I posted it way back (around page 200??) when I was having the crash issue constantly. After seemingly nothing would help, and several people suggested that I RMA my CPU, MB, then RAM... but I wasn't convinced it was being caused by a defective part, and I couldn't have this computer down for multiple weeks "just to see" as I had to much work to do. So I decided to cut my CPU down to 3.0ghz as that seemed to quell the crashes, and I waited for a new bios, as I had a lot of work that I had to get done.
After a month or two I returned got an updated bios of which I have forgotten the version off the top of my head now, and that seemed to help quite a bit. But it didn't stop the crashes completely, but they are much fewer and farther between than originally, even with the CPU up to 3.69ghz.

Speaking of BIOS... what is the currently latest stable BIOS that seems to be working best? And wouldn't it be recommended to update the BIOS again before I try to begin testing this memory or trying to "adjust" its parameters again?
*
~Thanks*


----------



## Naeem

every time i shutdown my pc for few hrs and turn it back on it gets stuck at error 55 than i had to reset it to boot again every time since i updated to 1403


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> what is the currently latest stable BIOS


Technically 1201, the stable/official version of 140x still doesn't appear to have come out, but many people here have been running 1401/1403 or a modified 1401 BIOS with 9943 FW that are all running much better than 1201.

@elmor are kinks in the 140x BIOS still being ironed out before it goes to official stable or is there no plan to release it as stable on the site and go straight ahead to a 1.0.0.6a based BIOS? (Assuming this is different to 1.0.0.6)


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> every time i shutdown my pc for few hrs and turn it back on it gets stuck at error 55 than i had to reset it to boot again every time since i updated to 1403


Error 55 is "No Memory Installed". Not true I suppose? lol

Okay, well, maybe something from the previous BIOS was left hanging in flash. Use the clear CMOS button on the back panel and reflash 1403. That's about all I can think of -- never heard of that problem with 1403.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warreng5995*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Looking back, I don't believe that we have seen your BIOS settings. Once you are ready to begin on whatever DRAM you end up with, please provide enough information for us to answer any questions.
> 
> 
> 
> I posted it way back (around page 200??) when I was having the crash issue constantly. After seemingly nothing would help, and several people suggested that I RMA my CPU, MB, then RAM... but I wasn't convinced it was being caused by a defective part, and I couldn't have this computer down for multiple weeks "just to see" as I had to much work to do. So I decided to cut my CPU down to 3.0ghz as that seemed to quell the crashes, and I waited for a new bios, as I had a lot of work that I had to get done.
> After a month or two I returned got an updated bios of which I have forgotten the version off the top of my head now, and that seemed to help quite a bit. But it didn't stop the crashes completely, but they are much fewer and farther between than originally, even with the CPU up to 3.69ghz.
> 
> Speaking of BIOS... what is the currently latest stable BIOS that seems to be working best? And wouldn't it be recommended to update the BIOS again before I try to begin testing this memory or trying to "adjust" its parameters again?
> *
> ~Thanks*
Click to expand...

I'm presently using *The Stilt*'s modified 1403 denoted 1403-SP42M. See post 21166 for details. Recent BIOS's are not inherently unstable; the interaction of the CPU with the DRAM, or the OS with both, may be unstable if set up with the wrong (or too aggressive) parameters. I have no insight into the statistics of which is working best. I move along with the improved BIOSes and can usually tighten my settings with each upgrade. Whether these incremental timing changes make any difference in latency or memory bandwidth is a good question. I am not going to seriously research that question until there is some consensus that future BIOS X is good enough for production work and further big improvements are unlikely. For G.Skill Samsung B-die memory, 1403 seems pretty close at 3200 MT/s. Getting 3600 rated memory to reliably operate at 3600 may require further refinement. Other vendor memory may be a bit farther behind.


----------



## PhantomGaming

@elmor how soon will we get a stable agesa 1006a bios? 1403 is good but I still have no idea what the temp is on my 1600x so I have not overclocked it. Ram OC works better I have cas 16 3333mhz hynix running on corsair lpx 3200mhz so good job there and cold boot mostly fixed rarely still fails. Also agesa 1006 seems to have slightly worse performance compared to 1004a.Thank you so much for all your hard work all of us really appreciate your efforts.


----------



## hurricane28

Hm, this cold boot bug i had only occurs when running 3200 MHz RAM. Now i am running 3600 MHz and it booted strait to Windows..


----------



## lazy4u

im on 9945----1800X

Asus X370

F4-3200C16D-16GTZR---Is 1403 better then 9945? Or should i stick with 9945? Thx


----------



## Heatshiver

I just updated my BIOS from 0083 to 1403 to see what it could do. I have been testing the RAM all day trying to get it stable at 2800MHz.

The only issue is now any time I change timings or anything else, MemTest and Taiphoon Burner just see the RAM at 2133MHz. It doesn't look like the BIOS settings are actually changing anymore.

Anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lazy4u*
> 
> im on 9945----1800X
> 
> Asus X370
> 
> F4-3200C16D-16GTZR---Is 1403 better then 9945? Or should i stick with 9945? Thx


1403 is better imo, i couldn't get my ram to work and overclock CPU but on 1403 i can.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lazy4u*
> 
> im on 9945----1800X
> 
> Asus X370
> 
> F4-3200C16D-16GTZR---Is 1403 better then 9945? Or should i stick with 9945? Thx


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heatshiver*
> 
> I just updated my BIOS from 0083 to 1403 to see what it could do. I have been testing the RAM all day trying to get it stable at 2800MHz.
> 
> The only issue is now any time I change timings or anything else, MemTest and Taiphoon Burner just see the RAM at 2133MHz. It doesn't look like the BIOS settings are actually changing anymore.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?


Wat kind of RAM do you have?

Do you use D.O.C.P. Or manual?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hm, this cold boot bug i had only occurs when running 3200 MHz RAM. Now i am running 3600 MHz and it booted strait to Windows..


The cold boot bug that is "bugging" people can mean you may not see it for many boots from shutdowns and other times instantly. Caveat being settings are as good as you can have them for profile.

IIRC Friday late afternoon I went to The Stilt's 1403-SP42M UEFI and for that evening and all day Saturday 0 cold boot issues, with and without power to PSU. This morning 1st start of the day from shutdown I have 2x Q-Code: F9 and 3rd time I was in OS with OC profile, room ambient ~23°C.

As I feel confident I have checked too many times the settings I'm using, I have adjusted a parameter which I have not before. So if it does fix the issue for me on current UEFIs then will post.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The cold boot bug that is "bugging" people can mean you may not see it for many boots from shutdowns and other times instantly. Caveat being settings are as good as you can have them for profile.
> 
> IIRC Friday late afternoon I went to The Stilt's 1403-SP42M UEFI and for that evening and all day Saturday 0 cold boot issues, with and without power to PSU. This morning 1st start of the day from shutdown I have 2x Q-Code: F9 and 3rd time I was in OS with OC profile, room ambient ~23°C.
> 
> As I feel confident I have checked too many times the settings I'm using, I have adjusted a parameter which I have not before. So if it does fix the issue for me on current UEFIs then will post.


It happens to me every time when i was on 3200 MHz ram, every single time from cold boot. Now i am running higher frequency it no longer occurs. I think i am on the same BIOS as you or are there more versions of 1403?

What parameter did you adjusted?


----------



## Clukos

How can we update the EC on the motherboard? I'm on 1403 bios but I don't think my EC is up to date.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> It happens to me every time when i was on 3200 MHz ram, every single time from cold boot. Now i am running higher frequency it no longer occurs. I think i am on the same BIOS as you or are there more versions of 1403?
> 
> What parameter did you adjusted?


I think you are on Asus 1403 UEFI, I am using The Stilt's 1403-SP42M, as Asus 1403 was still having an issue in this context.

If it was happening every time (ie Q-Code: F9) then then I would conclude a setting for the profile is incorrect.

The setting I have tweaked now is CAD Bus Configuration, I will not know for a day or two if the tweaks there have had any effect.

I am convinced that in my particular case:-

i) it is not room ambient.

ii) as the issue is intermittent/rare I believe settings of profile are as good as they can be.

As the failure is at post when AMD code is running I can only assume it is down to that post training / process having a deficiency.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I think you are on Asus 1403 UEFI, I am using The Stilt's 1403-SP42M, as Asus 1403 was still having an issue in this context.
> 
> If it was happening every time (ie Q-Code: F9) then then I would conclude a setting for the profile is incorrect.
> 
> The setting I have tweaked now is CAD Bus Configuration, I will not know for a day or two if the tweaks there have had any effect.
> 
> I am convinced that in my particular case:-
> 
> i) it is not room ambient.
> 
> ii) as the issue is intermittent/rare I believe settings of profile are as good as they can be.
> 
> As the failure is at post when AMD code is running I can only assume it is down to that post training / process having a deficiency.


Yes you are right, i am on Asus 1403.

The Stilt BIOS was addressing issues with RAM which i didn't have so no need to flash that BIOS. I tried several cold boots today and it booted strait up to Windows, as for now no issues anymore, fingers crossed though lol.

I do have a different Off topic issue:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCMqqniIsnc

This rattling sound is very annoying and it makes me wanna throw this piece of garbage in the shredder lol.

Out side of the case it doesn't do this but as soon as i install it the rattling begins after a few hours.. I can't figure why it is doing this as i tried everything to resolve it.

1: I topped it off with demineralized water.

2: let the unit run with the fill port open for 5 hours.

3: Shake it until the air is completely gone from the loop.

4: Running it at various pump speeds.

Nothing works..

In the beginning it didn't make this sound, it started to make these annoying sounds after +- 2 months of usage.

I contacted ALphacool about this but they still didn't respond after 2 weeks...

I guess i have to sell it to someone who can fix this as i am done with this cooler...

Guess this is the last ALphacool product i buy as their quality is really bad and their customer service even worse...

There is a whole thread about how bad ALphacool is treating their customers when they have pump failure..


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> There is a whole thread about how bad ALphacool is treating their customers when they have pump failure..


So why don't you ask for help there?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> So why don't you ask for help there?


I did but ALphacool is keeping quiet..

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624192/alphacool-pump-vpp755-review-of-noise-issues-and-problems/290#post_26187666


----------



## Nijo

Could someone help me with some better (tested) sub-timings for G.Skill F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR or F4-3200C16D-16GTZR? Running the kit with manuell timings from XMP-Profile @3.200, the rest is on "auto". I don´t realy know, where to start tweaking them.
Searching the thread was not very succesful, showing every post with "3200"


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I have adjusted a parameter which I have not before. So if it does fix the issue for me on current UEFIs then will post.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What parameter did you adjusted?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The setting I have tweaked now is CAD Bus Configuration, I will not know for a day or two if the tweaks there have had any effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

This is not the right fix







.

So bootups had been fine in number tried. Then I thought I'd do some SuperPi runs, 2 successive runs failed with differing error at differing points. 1st ran for ~6min and then error on screen was "exact not found" IIRC, next one pretty much at start of run, error on screen something like "sqrt ...". I then reboot, enter UEFI, change CAD bus from:-

Clock Drive Strength = 30.0Ohm
Address / Command Drive Strength = 30.0Ohm
CS / ODT Drive Strength = 30.0Ohm
CKE Drive Strength = 30.0Ohm

Back to [Auto] as I have used before.



Spoiler: I gained 3 SuperPi in succession without issue.











The profile settings are attached below, which work for W7/W10C in stability tests/benching/normal usage with 0 issues. Only rare intermittent boot from shutdown issue of Q-Code: F9 is unresolved.

3.8_3333F_60O_1403SP.txt 19k .txt file


I feel as this profile has worked between UEFI 9943, 1401, 1403, 1403-SP42M it is good. The CPU OC and previous use of 3200MHz on UEFI 0081 and below again sound; I was still plagued with rare intermittent boot from shutdown issue of Q-Code: F9. As I do not think I can resolve this issue, I will go back to my workaround that gave 0 issues then, for now, using "Sleep/Resume". Just spent too many days trying to resolve this with various methods I thought would work and none have yielded 100% success







.


----------



## Karagra

Can someone link me to the Stilts 1403-SP42M bios post? Did some digging but I failed hard.


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> Can someone link me to the Stilts 1403-SP42M bios post? Did some digging but I failed hard.


Might be here?

The Stilt's modified 1403 denoted 1403-SP42M. See post 21166


----------



## Masterchief79

Currently running my [email protected][email protected],395V. Didn't prime it, didn't stability test it at all (actually I guess considering former tests Prime would probably crash). Still, it runs stable. I played about 8 hours of battlegrounds yesterday, the machine performs really well and without any crashes or errors. Cinebench works without errors. I think I'm just gonna test this for a little while longer and probably just stay with these settings, should they be stable for me and my applications.


----------



## 4rcherz

run something like y-cruncher


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hm, this cold boot bug i had only occurs when running 3200 MHz RAM. Now i am running 3600 MHz and it booted strait to Windows..
> 
> 
> 
> The cold boot bug that is "bugging" people can mean you may not see it for many boots from shutdowns and other times instantly. Caveat being settings are as good as you can have them for profile.
> 
> IIRC Friday late afternoon I went to The Stilt's 1403-SP42M UEFI and for that evening and all day Saturday 0 cold boot issues, with and without power to PSU. This morning 1st start of the day from shutdown I have 2x Q-Code: F9 and 3rd time I was in OS with OC profile, room ambient ~23°C.
> 
> As I feel confident I have checked too many times the settings I'm using, I have adjusted a parameter which I have not before. So if it does fix the issue for me on current UEFIs then will post.
Click to expand...

I was just wondering as I logged in a few minutes ago how well your install of SP42M was working out. Mine is working fine on my last published timings (still on 2T), and I just booted the HTPC in one BIOS POST into Linux from the shut down (but PSU not unplugged) state.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> It happens to me every time when i was on 3200 MHz ram, every single time from cold boot. Now i am running higher frequency it no longer occurs. I think i am on the same BIOS as you or are there more versions of 1403?
> 
> What parameter did you adjusted?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are on Asus 1403 UEFI, I am using The Stilt's 1403-SP42M, as Asus 1403 was still having an issue in this context.
> 
> If it was happening every time (ie Q-Code: F9) then then I would conclude a setting for the profile is incorrect.
> 
> The setting I have tweaked now is CAD Bus Configuration, I will not know for a day or two if the tweaks there have had any effect.
> 
> I am convinced that in my particular case:-
> 
> i) it is not room ambient.
> 
> ii) as the issue is intermittent/rare I believe settings of profile are as good as they can be.
> 
> *As the failure is at post when AMD code is running I can only assume it is down to that post training / process having a deficiency.*
Click to expand...

This is the basis for my conjecture that the more auto timings one can convert to manual timings from POSTs that are immediately successful, assuming one has a means to find out what values were used, the less dependent on AMD training algorithms one should be.


----------



## Mitzrael777

Does AI suit III and AURA works fine now with the newest version ?

Someone tried ?

Also, does anyone know the difference between AMD chipset drivers (192 MB) and Asus chipset drivers (1.3 GB)

Thanks


----------



## baskura

I believe I may have discovered a bug with Bios 1403 in reference to the returning cold boot issue.

I've been running 1403 since release and for the most part it has been very good - apart from the issue with fans getting stuck at max RPM.

I have had no problem with cold booting, but out of the blue I started getting them again today.

It seems as though it's something to do with the SATA rather than my overclock or RAM training and here's why...

My overclock has been rock solid, passes all benches, was starting first time, every time. I have a 1TB Samsung 960 Pro M.2 drive as my Windows drive and a smaller 256GB Crucial M4 SSD as a second hard drive which until recently hadn't been used, it was just sitting there empty (formatted as NTFS).

My plan was to have Windows on my M.2 drive and have Arch Linux on my regular SSD drive. All fine so far, all installed and working, that is until I shut down.

Upon re-starting the PC I noticed that out of the blue I was getting a cold boot and it was loosing my P-state overclock again - an issue that hasn't plagued me for a while and now seems to be back!

So I did some investigating and went into Windows > Administration Tools > Computer Management and noticed that since installing Arch Linux on my SSD drive, my M.2 drive has gone from being listed as Disk 0, to Disk 1. My SSD was now listed as Disk 0.

This shouldn't make a difference, so I decided to remove the power and the SATA cable from the SSD and guess what? System boots every single time - no cold boot. When I get back into Windows my M.2 drive has re-taken its place as Disk 0 and I can reboot, power down, do whatever I want and the system will not cold boot.

As soon as I reconnect the SSD drive, cold boots every single time (and it also re-takes the position as Disk 0).

The odd thing is, before I installed Arch Linux the SSD was NOT listed as Disk 0, it was listed as Disk 1 with the M.2 drive as Disk 0. I never has cold boots when it was like this, I could store data and use my SSD without problems too.

Understand I'm not expert and I'm not saying that it's the cause of all cold boots (because we know memory training is an issue), but I believe *something* is going on with the SATA here, since why when I disconnect the drive does it boot flawlessly?

Very confused by this.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Do I recall correctly (or was I up too late and dreaming) that your experiments with the various transmission line load resistors (CAD Bus and RTT) led to a discovery that procODT (another transmission line load resistor [set]) should be lowered from the 80 - 96 region to 60 after your changes to CAD and RTT? Or was 60 ohms what your sticks want in general?


My system was running most stable at 2933MT/s using 2666 divider and BCLK 110MHz at 60 ohm. Could not boot at a lower Proc_ODT value and the system was not as stable when using higher values such as 68 ohm or 80 ohm. This led me to believe that, if my RAM will ever be stable at 3200MT/s then it must be at 60 ohm. That led to experimenting with timings (which did not reveal anything), then RTT values (which I had success with).

I used CAD values only to stabilize my RAM at stock timings and voltage, because it´s easier to see the changes in performance and stability when everything is at stock. When CAD values are in place, the It´s easier to try tighter timings.

This process took days to give results. Finding the right CLDO_VDDP took 3 days by it self.

So the order in my case is:


*CLDO_VDDP* voltage
*PROC_ODT* value
*RTT* values
*CAD* values
*Timings and DDR voltage*
*CAD* values again

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Ramad
> 
> +rep for share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Via your profile page "create your rig", then edit signature and add via "show my stuff", make it easier to know your HW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thank you. I will when I have the time









Can you try this for me and observe if it brings any change to stability:

Address / Command Drive Strength = 20 ohm
CKE Drive Strength = 60 ohm


----------



## cookiedent

For a stable boot, I set ProcODT to 120 OHM with Micron Chips.
Is this Value to high and can Damage someething, or is that OK.
I am reading here only from values around 40 - 96 Ohm...


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiedent*
> 
> For a stable boot, I set ProcODT to 120 OHM with Micron Chips.
> Is this Value to high and can Damage someething, or is that OK.
> I am reading here only from values around 40 - 96 Ohm...


Depends on the RAM. If it´s stable at 120 ohm, then it is 120 ohm. If running it at a different value brings stability and lower voltages, then it´s that value. There is no single value for all RAM, because they are different.


----------



## cookiedent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Depends on the RAM. If it´s stable at 120 ohm, then it is 120 ohm. If running it at a different value brings stability and lower voltages, then it´s that value. There is no single value for all RAM, because they are different.


Ahhh, Ok - thanks


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baskura*
> 
> I believe I may have discovered a bug with Bios 1403 in reference to the returning cold boot issue.
> 
> I've been running 1403 since release and for the most part it has been very good - apart from the issue with fans getting stuck at max RPM.
> 
> I have had no problem with cold booting, but out of the blue I started getting them again today.
> 
> It seems as though it's something to do with the SATA rather than my overclock or RAM training and here's why...
> 
> My overclock has been rock solid, passes all benches, was starting first time, every time. I have a 1TB Samsung 960 Pro M.2 drive as my Windows drive and a smaller 256GB Crucial M4 SSD as a second hard drive which until recently hadn't been used, it was just sitting there empty (formatted as NTFS).
> 
> My plan was to have Windows on my M.2 drive and have Arch Linux on my regular SSD drive. All fine so far, all installed and working, that is until I shut down.
> 
> Upon re-starting the PC I noticed that out of the blue I was getting a cold boot and it was loosing my P-state overclock again - an issue that hasn't plagued me for a while and now seems to be back!
> 
> So I did some investigating and went into Windows > Administration Tools > Computer Management and noticed that since installing Arch Linux on my SSD drive, my M.2 drive has gone from being listed as Disk 0, to Disk 1. My SSD was now listed as Disk 0.
> 
> This shouldn't make a difference, so I decided to remove the power and the SATA cable from the SSD and guess what? System boots every single time - no cold boot. When I get back into Windows my M.2 drive has re-taken its place as Disk 0 and I can reboot, power down, do whatever I want and the system will not cold boot.
> 
> As soon as I reconnect the SSD drive, cold boots every single time (and it also re-takes the position as Disk 0).
> 
> The odd thing is, before I installed Arch Linux the SSD was NOT listed as Disk 0, it was listed as Disk 1 with the M.2 drive as Disk 0. I never has cold boots when it was like this, I could store data and use my SSD without problems too.
> 
> Understand I'm not expert and I'm not saying that it's the cause of all cold boots (because we know memory training is an issue), but I believe *something* is going on with the SATA here, since why when I disconnect the drive does it boot flawlessly?
> 
> Very confused by this.


Before I blamed the SATA hardware or firmware, I would question the contents of the Windows boot file (whatever it is called these days) and what Linux has in its grub and fstab file. There may be some conflict that depends on whether the Linux OS is accessible. (This is also the limit of my conjecture, so I doubt I can help debug it. If you find anything, or not, perhaps someone on the Arch forum can help.)

P.S. The numbering of drives may be dependent on which is fully functional first unless the BIOS provides a way to force a label onto a drive.


----------



## baskura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Before I blamed the SATA hardware or firmware, I would question the contents of the Windows boot file (whatever it is called these days) and what Linux has in its grub and fstab file. There may be some conflict that depends on whether the Linux OS is accessible. (This is also the limit of my conjecture, so I doubt I can help debug it. If you find anything, or not, perhaps someone on the Arch forum can help.)


It's irrelevant now, since I've nuked the Arch Linux installation, so there's no grub to interfere with anything. Now doing a clean install of Windows 10 then will re-test and confirm.


----------



## LightningManGTS

I just want to point out that with 1403 it makes it near next to impossible to set any sort of ram speed given that it constantly defaults the speed back to 1866 plus whatever the blk overclock is, and this effect remains constant even if you flash back to an older bios. I've since flashed back from 1401 to 9945 in order to try and shake this effect with only marginal results and with the ram themselves being unstable at the same config I had them at when I was previously on 9945 when they want to run at the speed and timings I've set. I'm ganna try an see if flashing back farther resolves or completly mitigates this issue. in the mean time if you guys over at asus can figure out some way to completely clear out the bios and reflash/resolve this issue for future bios versions that would be swell


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> As the failure is at post when AMD code is running I can only assume it is down to that post training / process having a deficiency.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> This is the basis for my conjecture that the more auto timings one can convert to manual timings from POSTs that are immediately successful, assuming one has a means to find out what values were used, the less dependent on AMD training algorithms one should be.
Click to expand...

All the RAM timings are manually set, except Trcpage_SM [Auto], this when set as 0 and saved, on next post and checking will revert to [Auto]. I don't know why, this has been like this since UEFI 9943.

Next I have say:-

RttNom [Auto]
RttWr [Auto]
RttPark [Auto]

I could set those as The Stilt states are default for [Auto]:-
Quote:


> default Rtt_Nom & Rtt_Wr should be disabled, while Rtt_Park should be set to 48Ohms (RZQ/5)


The only other setting is CAD Bus configuration. Changing to:-

Clock Drive Strength = 30.0Ohm
Address / Command Drive Strength = 30.0Ohm
CS / ODT Drive Strength = 30.0Ohm
CKE Drive Strength = 30.0Ohm

From [Auto] broke the stability as shown by when I ran SuperPi. I could set them to 24Ohms as The Stilt has stated that is what [Auto] would be at equal to or greater than 2666MHz.

Most voltages are set manually as well.

ProcODT I played with as well. For example 48ohms will result in HCI Memtest errors, go past 60ohms will also, only 53.3ohms and 60ohms is a sweet spot for my F4-3200C14D-16GTZ. Both pass stability testing, neither resolves rare intermittent memory training error at boot from shutdown.

CLDO_VDDP, again I have used between 917mV to 938mV, checking in 1mV increments and most are the same for the issue and all do not exhibit any errors in HCI Memtest and other stability tests. I did start on Friday to use 1000mV and lower, it was worse and as I also had some records of having tried say 956mV, 962mV and 975mV without helping I concluded from notes the lower range of CLDO_VDDP was actually less prone to Q-Code: F9. If I use default [Auto] (950mV) then the memory hole for the CPU is unresolved resulting in Q-Code: F9 all the time.

As you are aware I also monitor room ambient temperature, which again has not been excessive for a while nor too low.

Again when I have the issue of Q-Code F9 at boot from shutdown PSU does have power to it prior to posting. I have also seen the lower values of CLDO_VDDO than default also will not go Q-Code: F9 if I do a post from having had no power to the PSU, where as the higher values from default can have an issue.

Then I have also updated mobo EC FW from 0310 to 0312 and no resolution from that either.

I am truly out of ideas to resolve this at present. So can only conclude it is an issue of FW.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Can you try this for me and observe if it brings any change to stability:
> 
> Address / Command Drive Strength = 20 ohm
> CKE Drive Strength = 60 ohm


I have no issue trying that suggestion, I will first try SuperPi as when today I played with CAD Bus config it failed to run twice even though rig entered OS without a hitch or posting issue.


----------



## Bart

Here's a weird problem I'm only just noticing lately (running bios 1403, currently at STOCK settings):

If I boot into Windows and the Q-code LED readout on my motherboard says 24, all is good. If it says 40, bad things happen. HWinfo64 won't open and just hangs, as will other monitoring apps. Reboot is needed. Sometimes I boot up 40, most times 24. I'm changing NOTHING in between boots, since I got sick of trying to stabilize this thing at higher speed and reverted to stock. What the poop is going on here?


----------



## gupsterg

Are you on W10?

If so this is what the Q-Codes mean after post/in OS from my observations:-

24 = fresh kernel.
30 = resume from sleep.
40 = resumed kernel from using Windows Fast Startup, you can verify by your uptime in task manager, this will be a accumulation of current and last fresh kernel uptime.

When Fast Startup fails you will also have an error in Event Viewer log for System and the your Q-Code will be 24 when it should have been 40.

I have found no resolution other than disable Fast Startup in OS, but I did not have the issues you did when a fresh kernel is not used (ie Q-Code 40).


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> I just want to point out that with 1403 it makes it near next to impossible to set any sort of ram speed given that it constantly defaults the speed back to 1866 plus whatever the blk overclock is, and this effect remains constant even if you flash back to an older bios. I've since flashed back from 1401 to 9945 in order to try and shake this effect with only marginal results and with the ram themselves being unstable at the same config I had them at when I was previously on 9945 when they want to run at the speed and timings I've set. I'm ganna try an see if flashing back farther resolves or completly mitigates this issue. in the mean time if you guys over at asus can figure out some way to completely clear out the bios and reflash/resolve this issue for future bios versions that would be swell


You shouldn't need a bclk overclock on 1403. What you aim for is the correct parameters now in tuning the memory. 1403 still doesn't do that awesomely for my memory but the manual tuning I started doing on 994x has benefitted me on this one.

There is some discussion of the "EC" (embedded controller) version. That appears in your BIOS as well and can affect what you get. Sadly, updates of this were blocked awhile back due to problems so you may have an EC flash that is causing some issues.

I'm on 310, but there are 312, 316, etc. This seems to be something yet to be sorted but there is information in this thread about it. Yes, I know it's a pain to search -- but it's kind of like the "X-Files" -- The Truth is Out There.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitzrael777*
> 
> Does AI suit III and AURA works fine now with the newest version ?
> 
> Someone tried ?
> 
> Also, does anyone know the difference between AMD chipset drivers (192 MB) and Asus chipset drivers (1.3 GB)
> 
> Thanks


No knowledge of AI Suite -- don't use it.

Latest version of Aura good so far since my mobo lights were restored by Elmor's utility.

No info on the two driver sets, sorry.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> As the failure is at post when AMD code is running I can only assume it is down to that post training / process having a deficiency.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> This is the basis for my conjecture that the more auto timings one can convert to manual timings from POSTs that are immediately successful, assuming one has a means to find out what values were used, the less dependent on AMD training algorithms one should be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the RAM timings are manually set, except Trcpage_SM [Auto], this when set as 0 and saved, on next post and checking will revert to [Auto]. I don't know why, this has been like this since UEFI 9943.
> 
> Next I have say:-
> 
> RttNom [Auto]
> RttWr [Auto]
> RttPark [Auto]
> 
> I could set those as The Stilt states are default for [Auto]:-
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> default Rtt_Nom & Rtt_Wr should be disabled, while Rtt_Park should be set to 48Ohms (RZQ/5)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only other setting is CAD Bus configuration. Changing to:-
> 
> Clock Drive Strength = 30.0Ohm
> Address / Command Drive Strength = 30.0Ohm
> CS / ODT Drive Strength = 30.0Ohm
> CKE Drive Strength = 30.0Ohm
> 
> From [Auto] broke the stability as shown by when I ran SuperPi. I could set them to 24Ohms as The Stilt has stated that is what [Auto] would be at equal to or greater than 2666MHz.
> 
> Most voltages are set manually as well.
> 
> ProcODT I played with as well. For example 48ohms will result in HCI Memtest errors, go past 60ohms will also, only 53.3ohms and 60ohms is a sweet spot for my F4-3200C14D-16GTZ. Both pass stability testing, neither resolves rare intermittent memory training error at boot from shutdown.
> 
> CLDO_VDDP, again I have used between 917mV to 938mV, checking in 1mV increments and most are the same for the issue and all do not exhibit any errors in HCI Memtest and other stability tests. I did start on Friday to use 1000mV and lower, it was worse and as I also had some records of having tried say 956mV, 962mV and 975mV without helping I concluded from notes the lower range of CLDO_VDDP was actually less prone to Q-Code: F9. If I use default [Auto] (950mV) then the memory hole for the CPU is unresolved resulting in Q-Code: F9 all the time.
> 
> As you are aware I also monitor room ambient temperature, which again has not been excessive for a while nor too low.
> 
> Again when I have the issue of Q-Code F9 at boot from shutdown PSU does have power to it prior to posting. I have also seen the lower values of CLDO_VDDO than default also will not go Q-Code: F9 if I do a post from having had no power to the PSU, where as the higher values from default can have an issue.
> 
> Then I have also updated mobo EC FW from 0310 to 0312 and no resolution from that either.
> 
> I am truly out of ideas to resolve this at present. So can only conclude it is an issue of FW.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Can you try this for me and observe if it brings any change to stability:
> 
> Address / Command Drive Strength = 20 ohm
> CKE Drive Strength = 60 ohm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no issue trying that suggestion, I will first try SuperPi as when today I played with CAD Bus config it failed to run twice even though rig entered OS without a hitch or posting issue.
Click to expand...

I guess what I wrote as a conjecture came across as a cure. I meant that it might, for already functioning timings, allow rebooting without as much retraining.


----------



## gupsterg

No I did not think it a cure







. Just pointing out all and what has been tried







.

Ramad's suggestion of:-

Address / Command Drive Strength = 20 ohm
CKE Drive Strength = 60 ohm

Has been applied for testing







.

I also manually set:-

Clock Drive Strength = 24.0Ohm
CS / ODT Drive Strength = 24.0Ohm

As [Auto] is supposed to be that for the RAM MHz I use from The Stilt's post. So far setup has passed several posts with PSU having and not having power







. 3x SuperPi passed and benching speed AOK, which when I flirted with CAD Bus configuration failed to run







. Now doing HCI memtest







.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Ramad's suggestion of:-
> 
> Address / Command Drive Strength = 20 ohm
> CKE Drive Strength = 60 ohm
> 
> Has been applied for testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I also manually set:-
> 
> Clock Drive Strength = 24.0Ohm
> CS / ODT Drive Strength = 24.0Ohm
> 
> As [Auto] is supposed to be that for the RAM MHz I use from The Stilt's post. So far setup has passed several posts with PSU having and not having power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 3x SuperPi passed and benching speed AOK, which when I flirted with CAD Bus configuration failed to run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Now doing HCI memtest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Good work.







If I´m not mistaking, then your RAM might like it better at: 20 - 20 - 30 - 60
But of course you are the one using it and you do know it best.
I find the CKE signal powerful on my system, that it requires an impedance of 60 ohm - 40 ohm or the RAM will become unstable. Let us know how it goes.









+REP.


----------



## Firefreak

It's really hard to follow this thread and get the latest info on what recommended settings there are for your specific kit.

Could we not start to gather this info in a more presentable way to help people out?

There's timings and settings thrown around daily and it's really just confusing to say the least.

Trying to get my CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 kit to run at 3200 is not as easy as one would hope.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firefreak*
> 
> It's really hard to follow this thread and get the latest info on what recommended settings there are for your specific kit.
> 
> Could we not start to gather this info in a more presentable way to help people out?
> 
> There's timings and settings thrown around daily and it's really just confusing to say the least.
> 
> Trying to get my CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 kit to run at 3200 is not as easy as one would hope.


I did make some suggestions to members who have trouble posting @3200. Some members have had luck with it, and others are even contesting 3333MT/s now. Search my earlier posts, it may work for you.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No I did not think it a cure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just pointing out all and what has been tried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Ramad's suggestion of:-
> 
> Address / Command Drive Strength = 20 ohm
> CKE Drive Strength = 60 ohm
> 
> Has been applied for testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I also manually set:-
> 
> Clock Drive Strength = 24.0Ohm
> CS / ODT Drive Strength = 24.0Ohm
> 
> As [Auto] is supposed to be that for the RAM MHz I use from The Stilt's post. So far setup has passed several posts with PSU having and not having power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 3x SuperPi passed and benching speed AOK, which when I flirted with CAD Bus configuration failed to run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Now doing HCI memtest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Other than procODT, I'm still on Auto for all of those parameters. I'm running 3200C14 @3200 on 1403-SP42M. Presently testing change from 2T to 1T w/GD Enabled. GSAT passes at 79F. Superpositon score = 16174 @ 120.98, the highest I've achieved so far. Intel latency checker yields 72.4 ns (no change) and 46720 write speed, a tad improved. Still need to test cold-ish boot before taking a stab at 1T GD Disabled.


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I did make some suggestions to members who have trouble posting @3200. Some members have had luck with it, and others are even contesting 3333MT/s now. Search my earlier posts, it may work for you.


Ramad can you give an exact run-down. I searched your past posts and got to like page 5 with no luck. I have the same kit and struggle for 3200 (when literally I was stable 7 bios's ago...so frustrating).


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Ramad can you give an exact run-down. I searched your past posts and got to like page 5 with no luck. I have the same kit and struggle for 3200 (when literally I was stable 7 bios's ago...so frustrating).


You need to upgrade to BIOS 1401 first. then change these settings:


*BCLK 100*
*Memory to 3200 divider*
Move to DRAM timings and set all timings to auto except for primary timings, which depends on your RAM, could be 16-18-18-18-36 or 14-14-14-14-34, you can find it printed on your RAM sticks.

Next move to the end of this DRAM timing page and change:


*Proc_ODT: 60 ohm*
*RttNom: RZQ/3 or Disabled*
*RttWr: RZQ/3*
*RttPark: RZQ/1*

Save and reset to restart. That´s it. You can fine tune your RAM timings later, but you need to make sure that you can boot at 3200MT/s first, and this how to try.


----------



## east river

After a pretty long hiatus on tinkering with my motherboard BIOS and settings, I finally got around to installing BIOS 1403.

My G.Skill 3200MHz CL14 memory (Samsung B Die) finally boots up at its rated speeds and everything seems to work fine from the stress tests I ran. I was one of the 'unlucky' people who for some reason couldn't get my RAM to boot up at its rated speeds, no matter what BIOS or settings applied, despite being 'Ryzen friendly' memory.

One smaller downside is that my previous stable overclock doesn't seem to be stable anymore (3.9GHz 1.375v). I'm still tinkering with other OCs, my system is definitely stable at 3.8GHz 1.375v however.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Ramad can you give an exact run-down. I searched your past posts and got to like page 5 with no luck. I have the same kit and struggle for 3200 (when literally I was stable 7 bios's ago...so frustrating).
> 
> 
> 
> You need to upgrade to BIOS 1401 first. then change these settings:
> 
> 
> *BCLK 100*
> *Memory to 3200 divider*
> Move to DRAM timings and set all timings to auto except for primary timings, which depends on your RAM, could be 16-18-18-18-36 or 14-14-14-14-34, you can find it printed on your RAM sticks.
> 
> Next move to the end of this DRAM timing page and change:
> 
> 
> *Proc_ODT: 60 ohm*
> *RttNom: RZQ/3 or Disabled*
> *RttWr: RZQ/3*
> *RttPark: RZQ/1*
> 
> Save and reset to restart. That´s it. You can fine tune your RAM timings later, but you need to make sure that you can boot at 3200MT/s first, and this how to try.
Click to expand...

I would add that if the primary timings end on 2T, then set that with GearDown Disabled. I have operated through the past two months of BIOSes with that "crutch." Today I am working lower.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I would add that if the primary timings end on 2T, then set that with GearDown Disabled. I have operated through the past two months of BIOSes with that "crutch." Today I am working lower.


Thank you, missed that


----------



## Firefreak

Also, anyone else measured DPC latency on their system?

My old i7 3770k had less than 100us. With this setup I'm running 1000-1700us latency.

http://www.thesycon.de/eng/latency_check.shtml


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Other than procODT, I'm still on Auto for all of those parameters. I'm running 3200C14 @3200 on 1403-SP42M. Presently testing change from 2T to 1T w/GD Enabled. GSAT passes at 79F. Superposition score = 16174 @ 120.98, the highest I've achieved so far. Intel latency checker yields 72.4 ns (no change) and 46720 write speed, a tad improved. Still need to test cold-ish boot before taking a stab at 1T GD Disabled.


In addition, Unigine Valley score was 4509 at 107.8 FPS -- not an improvement. After a 15-min off period, cold-ish start rebooted to Linux with no restarts during POST. So it seems, at this early point, that 1T with GD Enabled is stable. Here is an updated timing summary:


----------



## cluster edge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> In addition, Unigine Valley score was 4509 at 107.8 FPS -- not an improvement. After a 15-min off period, cold-ish start rebooted to Linux with no restarts during POST. So it seems, at this early point, that 1T with GD Enabled is stable. Here is an updated timing summary:


Hi, is that a new version for RTC?


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firefreak*
> 
> Also, anyone else measured DPC latency on their system?
> 
> My old i7 3770k had less than 100us. With this setup I'm running 1000-1700us latency.
> 
> http://www.thesycon.de/eng/latency_check.shtml


True, I find this very strange as well. Had checked the latency before and with earlier bios versions and 2666 Ram it was in the green zone. (now 1403 and 3200 ram)

So with all this Aura stuff going on. One question, when the on-board LED are enabled within the bios and when I'm NOT using any Aura software while in windows this is safe for the spd of the RAM am I right? So no Aura software installed, just the LED in bios enabled to clarify it again.


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firefreak*
> 
> Also, anyone else measured DPC latency on their system?
> 
> My old i7 3770k had less than 100us. With this setup I'm running 1000-1700us latency.
> 
> http://www.thesycon.de/eng/latency_check.shtml


What version of Windows are you running?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cluster edge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> In addition, Unigine Valley score was 4509 at 107.8 FPS -- not an improvement. After a 15-min off period, cold-ish start rebooted to Linux with no restarts during POST. So it seems, at this early point, that 1T with GD Enabled is stable. Here is an updated timing summary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, is that a new version for RTC?
Click to expand...

You missed an earlier post where I noted that the checker capability wasn't available for Linux. (And I might add that I don't feel like writing a tool that takes the BIOS text file and creates the same output.) So I created a form in LibreOffice Calc that looked like the standard RTC and filled it in from my text file. The goal was to make it easy to compare timings.

Today I added a few parameters and choices that I have become tired of repeating. A few parameters I added names for from memory, so I still have to check them against their true naming conventions.

The real RTC has *The Stilt*'s avatar at the upper left.


----------



## GraveNoX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firefreak*
> 
> Also, anyone else measured DPC latency on their system?
> 
> My old i7 3770k had less than 100us. With this setup I'm running 1000-1700us latency.
> 
> http://www.thesycon.de/eng/latency_check.shtml


The program supports Windows 7, Windows 7 x64, Windows Vista, Windows Vista x64, Windows Server 2003, Windows Server 2003 x64, Windows XP, Windows XP x64, Windows 2000.

Windows 8 Compatibility: The DPC latency utility runs on Windows 8 but does not show correct values. The output suggests that the Windows 8 kernel performs badly and introduces a constant latency of one millisecond, which is not the case in practice. DPCs in the Windows 8 kernel behave identical to Windows 7. The utility produces incorrect results because the implementation of kernel timers has changed in Windows 8, which causes a side effect with the measuring algorithm used by the utility.

Try http://www.resplendence.com/latencymon
Make sure you use High Performance Power Plan.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No I did not think it a cure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just pointing out all and what has been tried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Ramad's suggestion of:-
> 
> Address / Command Drive Strength = 20 ohm
> CKE Drive Strength = 60 ohm
> 
> Has been applied for testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I also manually set:-
> 
> Clock Drive Strength = 24.0Ohm
> CS / ODT Drive Strength = 24.0Ohm
> 
> As [Auto] is supposed to be that for the RAM MHz I use from The Stilt's post. So far setup has passed several posts with PSU having and not having power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 3x SuperPi passed and benching speed AOK, which when I flirted with CAD Bus configuration failed to run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Now doing HCI memtest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Good work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I´m not mistaking, then your RAM might like it better at: 20 - 20 - 30 - 60
> But of course you are the one using it and you do know it best.
> I find the CKE signal powerful on my system, that it requires an impedance of 60 ohm - 40 ohm or the RAM will become unstable. Let us know how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +REP.
Click to expand...

Right 24 - 20 - 24 - 60 as you advised passed above tests *and* ~2hrs/900% HCI Memtest 16x 850MB 0 errors room abient ~26°C







, 6x loops of IBT ABX custom 133312MB







. Between the last two stated test phases I did ~3 full power down and up, where 1 was full power from PSU removed and reapplied, result =














.

I'll add +3







rating once have I have done more testing







. I'll see if I need to tweak CAD bus as per new tweak if needed, so far it's *smooth sailing*







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Other than procODT, I'm still on Auto for all of those parameters. I'm running 3200C14 @3200 on 1403-SP42M. Presently testing change from 2T to 1T w/GD Enabled. GSAT passes at 79F. Superpositon score = 16174 @ 120.98, the highest I've achieved so far. Intel latency checker yields 72.4 ns (no change) and 46720 write speed, a tad improved. Still need to test cold-ish boot before taking a stab at 1T GD Disabled.


3333MHz The Stilt's "Fast" subtimings (C14, 1T, GD Off, BGS Off, BGSA On)

Ramad's tweak to CAD Bus Configuration tweak did not slow down SuperPi for me, I got ~9min 10sec for 32M run 3x, same as before. I will rerun AIDA64 / MLC soon, but here is same OC profile, but without Ramad's CAD Bus config tweak; done earlier today.


----------



## kaseki

Initial 1T Gear down Disabled testing is successful so far at 79 - 80F room temp. Latency 72.1 ns, writing speed 46600 (was hoping for a 49XXX), CPU 52C, GSAT 1 hr passes, another is now running. Superposition score is 15900 (not quite as good as for Geardown Enabled, but I don't think these values are without some randomness) and 118.92 average FPS. Valley was 107.2 with a score of 4484.

Most importantly, Marine Aquarium 3.3 runs without difficulty.









I have the sense that the PC is snappier now than at 2T. Probably Stockholm syndrome.









Here is summary for completeness. None of it changed from above except the GD Disabled, and some format refinements.



Time to mow the lawn.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Right 24 - 20 - 24 - 60 as you advised passed above tests *and* ~2hrs/900% HCI Memtest 16x 850MB 0 errors room abient ~26°C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , 6x loops of IBT ABX custom 133312MB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Between the last two stated test phases I did ~3 full power down and up, where 1 was full power from PSU removed and reapplied, result =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'll add +3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rating once have I have done more testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll see if I need to tweak CAD bus as per new tweak if needed, so far it's *smooth sailing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 3333MHz The Stilt's "Fast" subtimings (C14, 1T, GD Off, BGS Off, BGSA On)
> 
> Ramad's tweak to CAD Bus Configuration tweak did not slow down SuperPi for me, I got ~9min 10sec for 32M run 3x, same as before. I will rerun AIDA64 / MLC soon, but here is same OC profile, but without Ramad's CAD Bus config tweak; done earlier today.


Thank you for testing and posting your results.









+REP for taking the time to do all the tests (now that I know how to use that button).


----------



## Sicness

Just a quick heads up. I flashed both EC 0312 and 1403 the other day and noticed my system was incredibly unstable. This morning it wouldn't even post with anything higher than DRAM 2133. I found that it was my manually set BCLK that caused this strange behavior. As soon as I set it from manually entered 100 back to Auto, everything went back to normal. Prime running for a couple of hours now after BSODing within seconds yesterday. Sadly I can't tell if 1403 or EC 0312 is to blame, but I haven't noticed this issue with previous EC FW or BIOS versions.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> Just a quick heads up. I flashed both EC 0312 and 1403 the other day and noticed my system was incredibly unstable. This morning it wouldn't even post with anything higher than DRAM 2133. I found that it was my manually set BCLK that caused this strange behavior. As soon as I set it from manually entered 100 back to Auto, everything went back to normal. Prime running for a couple of hours now after BSODing within seconds yesterday. Sadly I can't tell if 1403 or EC 0312 is to blame, but I haven't noticed this issue with previous EC FW or BIOS versions.


Do you have the same issues if you flash to 1401 using flash-back?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> Just a quick heads up. I flashed both EC 0312 and 1403 the other day and noticed my system was incredibly unstable. This morning it wouldn't even post with anything higher than DRAM 2133. I found that it was my manually set BCLK that caused this strange behavior. As soon as I set it from manually entered 100 back to Auto, everything went back to normal. Prime running for a couple of hours now after BSODing within seconds yesterday. Sadly I can't tell if 1403 or EC 0312 is to blame, but I haven't noticed this issue with previous EC FW or BIOS versions.


This may depend on the DRAM in use, but my system was quite stable at 100 MHz base clock manually inserted on 1403 and EC0312 along with an accompanying multiplier (originally 38, now 39). Presently running a variant of 1403 so I can't claim that for today, but I've not seen this problem when upgrading BIOSes over the past several weeks. I have not meddled with pstates yet; If you have maybe there is a conflict. You need to disable Core Performance Boost, however, as it expects to change frequency with load.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firefreak*
> 
> It's really hard to follow this thread and get the latest info on what recommended settings there are for your specific kit.
> 
> Could we not start to gather this info in a more presentable way to help people out?
> 
> There's timings and settings thrown around daily and it's really just confusing to say the least.
> 
> Trying to get my CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 kit to run at 3200 is not as easy as one would hope.


Very similar to my Dominator Platinum so you can try my timings attached. However I have to run 1.4 volts on the RAM to make it work.

Also keep in mind your RAM probably has a version number on the label like mine is "Ver4.24" and that makes a difference. Corsair sells the same part number DIMM with different chips on it. As long as they meet the basic timing specs it doesn't matter who they come from.

If your timings are 16-18-18-18-36 say, then a number of chips could do that or better and be used. Corsair is able to keep the volume up in production by using RAM chips from different manufacturers or different revisions from a manufacturer: for instance my CMD16GX4M2B3200C16 kit can have Samsung B-die, E-die or even Hynix chips. Mine are E-die.

So that's a big problem for Corsair users unless the training routines are very robust -- which they aren't yet on this platform.

Your's is a 32 gig kit so it's a good bet you're going to have to adjust down from my timings but I'm not sure exactly how much. Undoubtedly you're going to have to experiment with ProcODT.


----------



## gupsterg

@kaseki

Sweet you're tweaking further







. I beat you to mowing the lawn







. We must get the same list of chores from our "manager of home"







.

@Ramad

No thank you for the pointer







. I'm pretty confident stability for OS has not been affected by your advised CAD Bus tweak; where as my meddling was complete fail







.

I'm now testing timed power ups from shutdown, 9min and 15min delay pass







. Sadly 20min delay has failed







, 1x Q-Code: F9. So what's your suggestion?

24 - 20 - 24 - 60 was being used, go 20 - 20 - 30 - 60 now?


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firefreak*
> 
> Also, anyone else measured DPC latency on their system?
> 
> My old i7 3770k had less than 100us. With this setup I'm running 1000-1700us latency.
> 
> http://www.thesycon.de/eng/latency_check.shtml


I'm in the same range, but I don't notice it in either midi or audio recording that I do. Lower is good, but this is fine I think.

I have no idea why it's higher myself, love to hear from anyone who understands a couple of things: 1) How it's measured 2) What affects it

The DPC Latency checker may or may not be the right tool for the job with a given system architecture, but I don't know. Sometimes, software tools lie to us, lol.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Ramad
> 
> No thank you for the pointer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm pretty confident stability for OS has not been affected by your advised CAD Bus tweak; where as my meddling was complete fail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm now testing timed power ups from shutdown, 9min and 15min delay pass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Sadly 20min delay has failed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , 1x Q-Code: F9. So what's your suggestion?
> 
> 24 - 20 - 24 - 60 was being used, go 20 - 20 - 30 - 60 now?


If you don´t mind testing, then yes. I think you can benefit more with 20 - 20 - 30 - 60, but you don´t have to if you are happy with your final results.


----------



## CrazyElement

Hi guys,

Finally my PC is build..

I updated my BIOS right away to 1401. However when I set the extreme profile to 3333 mhz , the pc runs but all software that checks the RAM speed are telling me that the speed is either 1600 mhz(amd ryzen software) or 2133 mhz(aida 64) , CPU-Z , dosent show me any mhz, just timing 18 CL.

However when I type in "cmd wmic memorychip get speed" i get 3334 for both chips.

So can you guys please , give me some manual setup , so that i can optimize my timings , because they are way to high now , for my ram kit F4-3600C15D-16GTZ.

Thank you in advance


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Error 55 is "No Memory Installed". Not true I suppose? lol
> 
> Okay, well, maybe something from the previous BIOS was left hanging in flash. Use the clear CMOS button on the back panel and reflash 1403. That's about all I can think of -- never heard of that problem with 1403.


I tried boot only with M.2 disk and without memory and qcode was 43, not 55. I can confirm that, when I was trying start PC without fatidic error 0d where I and my PC are now.


----------



## Firefreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Very similar to my Dominator Platinum so you can try my timings attached. However I have to run 1.4 volts on the RAM to make it work.
> 
> Also keep in mind your RAM probably has a version number on the label like mine is "Ver4.24" and that makes a difference. Corsair sells the same part number DIMM with different chips on it. As long as they meet the basic timing specs it doesn't matter who they come from.
> 
> If your timings are 16-18-18-18-36 say, then a number of chips could do that or better and be used. Corsair is able to keep the volume up in production by using RAM chips from different manufacturers or different revisions from a manufacturer: for instance my CMD16GX4M2B3200C16 kit can have Samsung B-die, E-die or even Hynix chips. Mine are E-die.
> 
> So that's a big problem for Corsair users unless the training routines are very robust -- which they aren't yet on this platform.
> 
> Your's is a 32 gig kit so it's a good bet you're going to have to adjust down from my timings but I'm not sure exactly how much. Undoubtedly you're going to have to experiment with ProcODT.


Thanks for the tips!

I'll try it out!

Mine are version 4.31. Dont really know which die that is.

I can boot into windows at 3200 but its not even gaming stable. I have to back down to 2400 to get it stable.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @kaseki
> 
> Sweet you're tweaking further
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I beat you to mowing the lawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . We must get the same list of chores from our "manager of home"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @Ramad
> 
> No thank you for the pointer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm pretty confident stability for OS has not been affected by your advised CAD Bus tweak; where as my meddling was complete fail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm now testing timed power ups from shutdown, 9min and 15min delay pass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Sadly 20min delay has failed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , 1x Q-Code: F9. So what's your suggestion?
> 
> 24 - 20 - 24 - 60 was being used, go 20 - 20 - 30 - 60 now?


"She who must be obeyed*" doesn't usually instigate the lawn-mowing function, perhaps because it is programmed in. (I only did half so far.)

The 1T timing has survived another hour of GSAT without hardware failure. Over 100 Terabytes/hr of data shuffling. My poor DRAMs.

Just to confirm; your drive strength order of values is that which shows up in the BIOS when the higher level parameter is changed from Auto to Manual?

And last, you are running 2 x 8 or 2 x 16?
______
* Hat tip to Rumpole


----------



## hotstocks

Wow, I've been building and fixing systems for 20 years and don't know what the hell the EC you guys are talking about. It seems like some kind of bios or firmware, but when flashing a desktop mobo firmware it is all included, just one file with the bios. I've flashed laptops that needed a bios flash, video card flash, and keyboard flash, but that is a different story. Please explain what EC is, how we know which one we have and which is best, and where to dload it. I just assumed it is all in these beta bioses we are getting, and I am on the most recent.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> If you don´t mind testing, then yes. I think you can benefit more with 20 - 20 - 30 - 60, but you don´t have to if you are happy with your final results.


Happy in sense of OS stability with your advised tweak







. Unhappy that on time delayed start from shutdown I had a fail, PSU had power active from wall socket. But have no issue to keeping trying







.

9min pass, let further 15 min elapse, pass, let further 20min elapse, fail, make no changes, let 24min elapse pass.

OC profile as this txt plus CAD Bus Config 24 - 20 - 24 - 60 :-

3.8_3333F_60O_1403SP.txt 19k .txt file


Last time when I tried all 20 - 20 - 20 - 20 the same profile was OS unstable. 30 - 30 - 30 - 30 had same effect today. 24 - 20 - 24 - 60 is OS stable but fails as highlighted above. Perhaps I'll go 24 - 24 - 24 - 60 and see how that is, as I think some of those settings 24 is definitely sweet spot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> "She who must be obeyed*" doesn't usually instigate the lawn-mowing function, perhaps because it is programmed in. (I only did half so far.)
> 
> The 1T timing has survived another hour of GSAT without hardware failure. Over 100 Terabytes/hr of data shuffling. My poor DRAMs.
> 
> Just to confirm; your drive strength order of values is that which shows up in the BIOS when the higher level parameter is changed from Auto to Manual?
> 
> And last, you are running 2 x 8 or 2 x 16?
> ______
> * Hat tip to Rumpole


I do believe the female of the species is the most deadliest of all with their sweet wily charms







. I believe we can be lead to believe we have control, but puppets to their subliminal commands







.

Yep, order as shown in UEFI.



2x 8GB, XPS - R7 1700 rig in sig.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> If you don´t mind testing, then yes. I think you can benefit more with 20 - 20 - 30 - 60, but you don´t have to if you are happy with your final results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy in sense of OS stability with your advised tweak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Unhappy that on time delayed start from shutdown I had a fail, PSU had power active from wall socket. But have no issue to keeping trying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 9min pass, let further 15 min elapse, pass, let further 20min elapse, fail, make no changes, let 24min elapse pass.
> 
> OC profile as this txt plus CAD Bus Config 24 - 20 - 24 - 60 :-
> 
> 3.8_3333F_60O_1403SP.txt 19k .txt file
> 
> 
> Last time when I tried all 20 - 20 - 20 - 20 the same profile was OS unstable. 30 - 30 - 30 - 30 had same effect today. 24 - 20 - 24 - 60 is OS stable but fails as highlighted above. Perhaps I'll go 24 - 24 - 24 - 60 and see how that is, as I think some of those settings 24 is definitely sweet spot.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> "She who must be obeyed*" doesn't usually instigate the lawn-mowing function, perhaps because it is programmed in. (I only did half so far.)
> 
> The 1T timing has survived another hour of GSAT without hardware failure. Over 100 Terabytes/hr of data shuffling. My poor DRAMs.
> 
> Just to confirm; your drive strength order of values is that which shows up in the BIOS when the higher level parameter is changed from Auto to Manual?
> 
> And last, you are running 2 x 8 or 2 x 16?
> ______
> * Hat tip to Rumpole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do believe the female of the species is the most deadliest of all with their sweet wily charms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I believe we can be lead to believe we have control, but puppets to their subliminal commands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Yep, order as shown in UEFI.
> 
> 
> 
> 2x 8GB, XPS - R7 1700 rig in sig.
Click to expand...

Just wanted to confirm. Sometimes a parameter good for one bank is not so good when there are two. In the case of the drive strength resistors, there should be a set for each chip, and 2 x 8 or 2 x 16 shouldn't matter given reasonable assumptions about what is switched on and off. procODT, though, seems to need to be higher when there are two banks. Maybe they are paired in parallel during operation. 96/2 = 48 ohms, not too far from the nominal single bank preferred value.

Anyway, I don't have any failures right now to use to test parameter changes unless I go for finding the bounds of operation for each parameter. That can be tedious, so I respect your and Ramad's efforts doing just that.

Time to see what happens to the next boot if the PSU is disconnected from prime power after shutdown.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Wow, I've been building and fixing systems for 20 years and don't know what the hell the EC you guys are talking about. It seems like some kind of bios or firmware, but when flashing a desktop mobo firmware it is all included, just one file with the bios. I've flashed laptops that needed a bios flash, video card flash, and keyboard flash, but that is a different story. Please explain what EC is, how we know which one we have and which is best, and where to dload it. I just assumed it is all in these beta bioses we are getting, and I am on the most recent.


I'm not the best one to ask, but I believe it is firmware for the chip on the motherboard called the Electronic Controller.

The EC number appears on the Main page of the BIOS. We have been told that it doesn't matter, but that is likely true at best viewed from 20k ft. Obviously no one would expend time revising it if it didn't matter. The EC is in the BIOS package, but it may not get written because early bricking led to it being blocked. Some here have changed their EC number, but I am unfamiliar with how they did it.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> I tried boot only with M.2 disk and without memory and qcode was 43, not 55. I can confirm that, when I was trying start PC without fatidic error 0d where I and my PC are now.


Well, I'm sorry my friend, but I have no clue. Hopefully someone WITH a clue will chime in, lol. That's not a problem I've had to overcome, so not much to give.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Wow, I've been building and fixing systems for 20 years and don't know what the hell the EC you guys are talking about. It seems like some kind of bios or firmware, but when flashing a desktop mobo firmware it is all included, just one file with the bios. I've flashed laptops that needed a bios flash, video card flash, and keyboard flash, but that is a different story. Please explain what EC is, how we know which one we have and which is best, and where to dload it. I just assumed it is all in these beta bioses we are getting, and I am on the most recent.


From my understanding or lack there of: Fan control, temperature/voltages of the motherboard, keyboard and I would assume RGB but not sure on that one. Which would be hardware combined with firmware to run. I am on 310 and others commented on flashing - no idea how to flash from 310 to 312 or even if that is desirable or not.

The version is found in Bios on the default Advance mode page.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firefreak*
> 
> Thanks for the tips!
> 
> I'll try it out!
> 
> Mine are version 4.31. Dont really know which die that is.
> 
> I can boot into windows at 3200 but its not even gaming stable. I have to back down to 2400 to get it stable.


Okay, well, you can get some of the numbers to start with for YOUR chip from the Intel XMP profile stored on the DIMMS. That information is available in the BIOS in I think the "Monitor" portion? You'll find it.

What you're looking for is the numbers in the XMP 2.0 column. That should have (as an example) the 16-18-18-36 (which you'll enter as 16-18-18-18-36 as read and write are separate entries) in the first part of the memory timings. Then where I have 52 for tRC you'll probably have something like 54 or 56 maybe. I've trimmed mine down from the stored values.

You'll have tRFC, tRFC2, and tRFC4 in your XMP profile. I'm told only tRFC is used, but I filled them all in -- but the RTC dump I showed you doesn't list them.

tRDRDSCL and tWRWRSCL will likely be 5 or 6. You might trim them down to the 2 I have, but that's not guaranteed. It's a big performance booster if you can. They are not in XMP, and maybe should be left on Auto to start out.

tFAW will also be in the XMP stuff you can read in the BIOS from your DIMM's. Mine is trimmed down from like 36 down to 32.

I'd start with entering ONLY the timings listed in the XMP, and leave the others on Auto until you see how you fair. My experience though is getting those Intel XMP numbers set first is a big part of getting to your rated speed even though this is an AMD controller. I think the BIOS should put those in for you but it doesn't seem to unless they've improved the D.O.C.P. system. Some people actually get their Corsair mem humming on D.O.C.P. Standard at their rated speed. I use manual, set the strap for 3200, and set the timings myself. bClk is also 100 mhz locked.

It WILL be a chore to read back on the memory tuning posts since 1403, but as big a job as it is, it can yield a much better understanding of what helps and what doesn't even if it doesn't just give you the number for you memory.

Good luck!


----------



## Headley

Hi guys, not tried any OC'ing yet i thought i would update the BIOS from 1002 to 1201 and do it via the EZ Update utility within Win 10 64.

It seems to be taking forever to do, for the past 20 minutes the loading bar has barely moved a few pixels. It is continuing to load though by the looks of it it's just taking a lot of time.

Should i be worried?


----------



## ggdfdgd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Headley*
> 
> Hi guys, not tried any OC'ing yet i thought i would update the BIOS from 1002 to 1201 and do it via the EZ Update utility within Win 10 64.
> 
> It seems to be taking forever to do, for the past 20 minutes the loading bar has barely moved a few pixels. It is continuing to load though by the looks of it it's just taking a lot of time.
> 
> Should i be worried?


You should never update the BIOS through windows, always do it through the BIOS itself or using usb flashback. If the BIOS update does **** up you should still be able to restore your bios with usb flashback though.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMvFXCpo0e0


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggdfdgd3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Headley*
> 
> Hi guys, not tried any OC'ing yet i thought i would update the BIOS from 1002 to 1201 and do it via the EZ Update utility within Win 10 64.
> 
> It seems to be taking forever to do, for the past 20 minutes the loading bar has barely moved a few pixels. It is continuing to load though by the looks of it it's just taking a lot of time.
> 
> Should i be worried?
> 
> 
> 
> You should never update the BIOS through windows, always do it through the BIOS itself or using usb flashback. If the BIOS update does **** up you should still be able to restore your bios with usb flashback though.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMvFXCpo0e0
Click to expand...

USB Flashback per subsection 2.2 of the motherboard user guide. Works like a charm. File on USB has to be named C6H.CAP. Format has to be FAT32.


----------



## Headley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> USB Flashback per subsection 2.2 of the motherboard user guide. Works like a charm. File on USB has to be named C6H.CAP. Format has to be FAT32.


Ok got the 1201 bios renamed as C6H.CAP on a newly formatted usb stick.

Gonna reboot this and try it from the bios


----------



## hughjazz44

I probably missed this, but I recently flashed 1403, and I set my fan curves as I always have, and now, under Prime95 load, the fans don't increase in speed.

After reading more in this thread, I still haven't figured anything out. So does this newest BIOS use the CPU (Tdie) temperature as a reference for the fan curve, rather than the CPU (Tctl)? I'm assuming that's what's happening.

Also, I disabled SenseMI Skew in the BIOS to see what effect it would have. I have a 1700X, so I'm wondering if the reported temps are actually accurate. I see that Ryzen Master reports the same temp as CPU (Tdie) and it's also the same (Or VERY close to, anyway) the Asus CPU socket temp.


----------



## kaseki

*Cold cold boot result*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Time to see what happens to the next boot if the PSU is disconnected from prime power after shutdown.


PC was removed from power using the off switch on the back of the PC Power & Cooling PSU. All BIOS related lights extinguished. PC remained off for more than 2 hours. When repowered and started, it POSTed after three POST attempts (my retry setting is 4). Successful POST was confirmed to be the last-established 1T settings. Because the PC operates on a UPS, this is tolerable because power would not normally be withdrawn except when moving the PC. Nonetheless, some aspect of the BIOS training is forgotten on full power removal. It would be interesting to know what trade-off led to this otherwise undesirable behavior.

Note: All my results reported so far have been performed with all 8 cores set to use Linux "On Demand" power mode. This is default, but can be changed. On this PC on-demand "idles" at 2.2 GHz, rising to 3.9 GHz when needed. It is possible that if I set it to "Performance" mode some past reported results might slightly improve. TBD.

Present status:


----------



## Headley

Phew. That was close.

Rebooted the PC hafl way through the bios update via windows (cause it had taken an hour already), POST got stuck on F9.

Tried the flashback button on the back panel and it seemed to have worked. Went into the BIOS and flashed the new BIOS on, it only took 30 seconds and rebooted succesfully. Now my PC is working normally again.

/phew


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> I probably missed this, but I recently flashed 1403, and I set my fan curves as I always have, and now, under Prime95 load, the fans don't increase in speed.
> 
> After reading more in this thread, I still haven't figured anything out. So does this newest BIOS use the CPU (Tdie) temperature as a reference for the fan curve, rather than the CPU (Tctl)? I'm assuming that's what's happening.
> 
> Also, I disabled SenseMI Skew in the BIOS to see what effect it would have. I have a 1700X, so I'm wondering if the reported temps are actually accurate. I see that Ryzen Master reports the same temp as CPU (Tdie) and it's also the same (Or VERY close to, anyway) the Asus CPU socket temp.


Our view here seems to be that SenseMISkew needs to be disabled for best over-temperature protection. In that state reported temperatures are also reasonable. Your previous fan settings might not now be optimal. Try moving the 100% point to some value such as 70C.

I run 50% all the way to 50C and then ramp to 100% at 70C. However, I haven't found anything that I can run on Linux Mint that heats the processor above about 53C with my Noctua NH-D15 cooler.


----------



## seanp2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Looks like bios 1403 fixed my cold boot issues. Just noticed this after moving my PC into a different case.


Yeah, I was having quite a few cold-boot issues (mostly "overclocking failed!" -> enter setup -> exit + save without changing anything -> works fine) with 9945. I guess that's to be expected with an unofficial beta. I'll have to see how it goes over the next few days, and I'll post back here if I have anything useful to add. Again though, from just a few hours messing with it, it looks like 1403 is solid.


----------



## Kanuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> *Cold cold boot result*
> PC was removed from power using the off switch on the back of the PC Power & Cooling PSU. All BIOS related lights extinguished. PC remained off for more than 2 hours. When repowered and started, it POSTed after three POST attempts (my retry setting is 4). Successful POST was confirmed to be the last-established 1T settings. Because the PC operates on a UPS, this is tolerable because power would not normally be withdrawn except when moving the PC. Nonetheless, some aspect of the BIOS training is forgotten on full power removal. It would be interesting to know what trade-off led to this otherwise undesirable behavior.
> 
> Note: All my results reported so far have been performed with all 8 cores set to use Linux "On Demand" power mode. This is default, but can be changed. On this PC on-demand "idles" at 2.2 GHz, rising to 3.9 GHz when needed. It is possible that if I set it to "Performance" mode some past reported results might slightly improve. TBD.
> 
> Present status:


Hi..

How do I get this Simulated Ryzen Timing Checker software?


----------



## 1TM1

This post is to share stable memory settings for Hynix 4x8 and to tell about a workaround for AIO pumps in C6H board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> C6H Beta BIOS 1403
> * Fixed W_PUMP and AIO_PUMP speeds during POST


Yes, indeed. Thank you. However, Hynix doesn't play well with 1403 so I had to flashback C6H to 9945. No biggie as a week ago I picked up this part at a local MC to avoid CPU overheating and other unpleasantness with AIO water coolers.

This cable keeps the water pump fully powered all the time, and allows motherboard to read the RPM. It also allowed me to do more memory tuning which used to be cumbersome with getting up and hitting CMOS clear button all the time.

My settings for 4x8 Hynix M (HCI memtest 0 errors) are: 1800X core 1.393V, SOC Auto (reads 1.13V in BIOS), DRAM=DRAMBOOT=1.395V, VTTDDR=0.6996V, 3200-16-18-18-18-38-68, TRDRDSCL=TWRWRSCL=5, ProcODT=53.

RAM is two kits of TridentZ F4-3200C16D-16GTZB single-sided, XMP-certified (for intel) timings (per Thaiphoon) 16-18-18-38-56, FAW39,RRDS6,RRDL8.
In prior BIOS this memory liked 40 and 43 Ohms; with 9943-9945 it changed to 53 and 60.
Also, don't go too high on DRAM volts: with 1.425 and 1.435 my ram failed HCI memtest.
Current memory timings, latency and speeds are as follows:
 

Which of the 30+ BIOS DRAM timings adjustment could Hynix benefit from next?


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Our view here seems to be that SenseMISkew needs to be disabled for best over-temperature protection. In that state reported temperatures are also reasonable. Your previous fan settings might not now be optimal. Try moving the 100% point to some value such as 70C.
> 
> I run 50% all the way to 50C and then ramp to 100% at 70C. However, I haven't found anything that I can run on Linux Mint that heats the processor above about 53C with my Noctua NH-D15 cooler.


It seemed like older BIOSes used Tctl to control fan speed, while 1403 uses Tdie to control fan speed. Is this true? Does anyone know for sure?

With SenseMI Skew enabled, the fans never speed up. With it disabled, they function normally without a need for remapping the fan curve.


----------



## Viper61x23

I cannot seem to shutdown anymore, I click shutdown in Windows, it gets to almost shutting off, appears to give a code 8 and then starts up again.

When I power on initially, it fails, powers off and on again and then boots.

I have done a bios reset and flashed to 1403 but still the same.

Anyone else had this issue where you cannot power off?


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> From my understanding or lack there of: Fan control, temperature/voltages of the motherboard, keyboard and I would assume RGB but not sure on that one. Which would be hardware combined with firmware to run. I am on 310 and others commented on flashing - no idea how to flash from 310 to 312 or even if that is desirable or not.
> 
> The version is found in Bios on the default Advance mode page.


Thanks, yeah I am on bios 1403, EC1 310 and EC2 106 and yes it appears to be firmware for various chips or controllers, but as I said it should all be included in each bios, so we are most likely on the correct one. It is rare to flash seperately unless needed for the RGB fixx, which I am at LED-0116 after flashing from dead to working.


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> It seemed like older BIOSes used Tctl to control fan speed, while 1403 uses Tdie to control fan speed. Is this true? Does anyone know for sure?
> 
> With SenseMI Skew enabled, the fans never speed up. With it disabled, they function normally without a need for remapping the fan curve.


Tdie is just a value HWiNFO made up, it is just Tctl - 20C.

The default SenseMI Skew in the 1401/1403 BIOS does the same thing, -20C from the Tctl value on X SKU CPUs so software in your OS will reflect the 'real' temperature value without needing to do their own adjusting for the offset.


----------



## hurricane28

I tried to install the sata and chipset drivers but in device manager it keeps stating that i am on an older sata driver from 2015.



This normal?


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I tried to install the sata and chipset drivers but in device manager it keeps stating that i am on an older sata driver from 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> This normal?


You shouldn't need that, it's for older AMD CPUs.


----------



## gupsterg

@hughjazz44

tCTL is read by Super IO Chip, shown as CPU Sensor under heading _Asus Crosshair VI Hero (ITE IT8665E)_, this temperature/chip controls fans







. It has been this was since the start and now







.

Super IO Chip has also been referred to as SIO, Asus EC, etc in this thread, there some more info available via the search. Chip used is ITE IT8665E.

@kaseki

Sweet to read some more testing of yours







.

Be aware when you remove power, mobo posts multiple times and does not show Q-Code: F9 (ie memory training failure) it is just a "normal" process based on UEFI options your using.

Fail_CNT is the value used by AMD code to know how many times to retry memory training when there is an error ie Q-Code: F9.

I have observed the board post process differs between:-

i) PSU inactive prior to posting from shutdown.

ii) PSU active prior to posting from shutdown.

iii) Resume from Sleep.

iv) Reboot when motherboard was already powered/posted previously.

Well 24 - 24 - 24 - 24 - 60 did not fail the first boot of the day from shutdown, always a good sign in my book







. Continuing further testing today on that setup







.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> You shouldn't need that, it's for older AMD CPUs.


Yeah i know but i can't get rid of the damn driver lol.

Its haunting me ever sins i have installed it and there is no way to get rid of it.. I tried AMD clean up tool but it doesn't work, i installed the newest X370 chipset driver and it said that its installed but WIndows keeps reporting the 2015 driver in device manager..


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah i know but i can't get rid of the damn driver lol.
> 
> Its haunting me ever sins i have installed it and there is no way to get rid of it.. I tried AMD clean up tool but it doesn't work, i installed the newest X370 chipset driver and it said that its installed but WIndows keeps reporting the 2015 driver in device manager..


Does it reinstall itself when you uninstall it in Device Manager?


----------



## hurricane28

It doesn't do anything when i try to uninstall it. I guess its Windows 10 itself that keeps installing it or prevents me from uninstalling.


----------



## CwStrife

Using 1403 BIOS now. Can run my G.Skill Trident Z RGB at 2666MHz now although I seem to need 1.425Volts.... Anyone else find themsleves having to use higher voltages for their RAM? timings are relaxed as well. Sticks are stock speed of 3000mhz.

Also, with my overclock i'm running 3.75GHz on a custom watercooling loop at 1.395V @ 62C max load Prime95 for 30 minutes. When I try to reach 4GHz it seems to want alot more voltage. I've gone up a little past 1.4V but haven't went to like 1.45V or anything... Is something like that safe? What is the safest voltage I should realistically be aiming for, at which point my OC will obviously be done.

Thanks


----------



## arcDaniel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> ...Also, with my overclock i'm running 3.75GHz on a custom watercooling loop at 1.395V @ 62C max load Prime95 for 30 minutes....


wow, that is a lot of voltages! I only need 1.155v for 3.75ghz with my 1700 (LLC3).


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcDaniel*
> 
> wow, that is a lot of voltages! I only need 1.155v for 3.75ghz with my 1700 (LLC3).


Any advice or help you can give? I see people posting about this, and it's not like i'm running a cheap air cooler either? Maybe my chip really just sucks, but I don't know...


----------



## arcDaniel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Any advice or help you can give? I see people posting about this, and it's not like i'm running a cheap air cooler either? Maybe my chip really just sucks, but I don't know...


Advice? mmmh, I didn't do a lot, only in the Bios I set the P-State P0 to 3.75ghz (96 If I remember right), the Vcore I use the first - step, I think that is 0.0625. The LLC, I set to Level 3. That was all I have done.

But I think the I have get an extremly good CPU, for the 4ghz I only need 1.373V

My Cooling is an Loop with an external Mora3, the Loop has an MSI Seahawk EK in it an is driven by an little 6W DDC pump. On my normal 3.75ghz OC I can keep the CPU under 50°C


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcDaniel*
> 
> Advice? mmmh, I didn't do a lot, only in the Bios I set the P-State P0 to 3.75ghz (96 If I remember right), the Vcore I use the first - step, I think that is 0.0625. The LLC, I set to Level 3. That was all I have done.
> 
> But I think the I have get an extremly good CPU, for the 4ghz I only need 1.373V
> 
> My Cooling is an Loop with an external Mora3, the Loop has an MSI Seahawk EK in it an is driven by an little 6W DDC pump. On my normal 3.75ghz OC I can keep the CPU under 50°C


Here is my BIOS settings


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Here is my BIOS settings


Your timings are very loose for that RAM speed, i use those timings tog et 3600 MHz.

Try tighten your timings to: 14-14-14-34

How do you test for stability?


----------



## gupsterg

Pressing F12 will save UEFI screenshot on USB.

Tool page > Asus Overclocking Profile > Load/Save to USB > [CTRL+F2] will save UEFI settings as txt, only settings in AMD CBS are not saved.


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Pressing F12 will save UEFI screenshot on USB.
> 
> Tool page > Asus Overclocking Profile > Load/Save to USB > [CTRL+F2] will save UEFI settings as txt, only settings in AMD CBS are not saved.


Thank you, I will use that now. Wasn't aware of that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Your timings are very loose for that RAM speed, i use those timings tog et 3600 MHz.
> 
> Try tighten your timings to: 14-14-14-34
> 
> How do you test for stability?


I've been using both Prime95 and Memtest. Prime95 I just let run for about 30 minutes, no errors and Memtest was fine but only if I increase the ram voltage to 1.415V like you see there. When I tried leaving the ram at 1.35V it will only work at the 2133MHz speed. Actually at 2133MHz it works at 1.220V i'm not sure why I need so much voltage....


----------



## arcDaniel

My Advice, set everything to default an let a max on auto. On you Settings there is a lot I do not understand why you set these:

LLC for SoC? 1.163V for Soc? And more than 1.4V for the Ram? All you Voltages are for my tast extreme high.

For the Ram, I use only 1.1V SoC for 2933mhz, an the Ram has 1.35V (but I think the even here I can set them lower) (From the Hardware it is only 2400mhz 32gb, Ballistix Sport Ram)


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcDaniel*
> 
> My Advice, set everything to default an let a max on auto. On you Settings there is a lot I do not understand why you set these:
> 
> LLC for SoC? 1.163V for Soc? And more than 1.4V for the Ram? All you Voltages are for my tast extreme high.
> 
> For the Ram, I use only 1.1V SoC for 2933mhz, an the Ram has 1.35V (but I think the even here I can set them lower) (From the Hardware it is only 2400mhz 32gb, Ballistix Sport Ram)


Trust me I get what you are saying. If I put SoC at 1.1V it starts acting screwy. I set it to 1.15V and it seems to want 1.177V so I put it at 1.163V... Not really sure what else to do that's why i'm asking.

I'm trying to understand why the voltages have to be so high and if there is something that could be going on that is why? Seems like most people can hit 4.0GHz with ease, I can boot at 4 but not stable even at 1.425V... And you can see how high the CPU voltage is for 3.75GHz... Any ideas? I'm open to any suggestions on why I need to put these voltages so high...


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Thank you, I will use that now. Wasn't aware of that.


No worries







.

Personally 1.45V would be utter limit of VDIMM I'd apply, the board overvolts VDIMM slightly compared to set value.

2666MHz at 1.4xV is nutty in my opinion, too low a MHz for voltage.

I'd perhaps consider not using that RAM MHz and wait for better UEFI.


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Personally 1.45V would be utter limit of VDIMM I'd apply, the board overvolts VDIMM slightly compared to set value.
> 
> 2666MHz at 1.4xV is nutty in my opinion, too low a MHz for voltage.
> 
> I'd perhaps consider not using that RAM MHz and wait for better UEFI.


Here are my settings now, but again i'll show you the voltages haven't changed... Could you please try to help me with this before I blow my shi* up lol

[2017/07/03 04:05:19]
Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P. 1]
D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3000 16-18-18-38-1.35V]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [37.50]
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-2400MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Enabled]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
- CPU Core Voltage Override [1.37500]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.15000]
DRAM Voltage [1.41500]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]

DRAM CAS# Latency [16]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [18]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [18]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [18]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [38]
Trc_SM [56]
ProcODT_SM [53.3 ohm]
Cmd2T [2T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Auto]

T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 4]
CPU Current Capability [120%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
DRAM Current Capability [120%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [Auto]
Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]



And as you can see from the image, i've lowered the RAM to 2400MHz and took away that LLC stuff. But the SOC still want more voltage.


----------



## CwStrife

I mean i'm setting the DRAM voltage to 1.415V and it's showing on the monitor it's requesting 1.438V.... And when I try and lower it to like 1.40V I just start getting BSOD with MEMORY_MANAGEMENT as the reason.


----------



## gupsterg

Out and about at present, on mobi, so viewing/comments limited.

Thanks for settings.

1.15V SOC is nutty for the RAM MHz IMO. On differing RAM kit I needed ~1.125V for ~3500MHz stable in HCI memtest.

I'd knock down to defaults







.

Use Thaiphoon Burner to get RAM IC info, I reckon it's Hynix if memory serve me correctly for model of RAM you stated. Then I think members will be better able to help.


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Out and about at present, on mobi, so viewing/comments limited.
> 
> Thanks for settings.
> 
> 1.15V SOC is nutty for the RAM MHz IMO. On differing RAM kit I needed ~1.125V for ~3500MHz stable in HCI memtest.
> 
> I'd knock down to defaults
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Use Thaiphoon Burner to get RAM IC info, I reckon it's Hynix if memory serve me correctly for model of RAM you stated. Then I think members will be better able to help.




Yes it's Hynix and I only know because I used the Gskill software and screwed my memory up and was only able to use 16GB... I recently found out it can be fixed and restored the 3000MHz profile for these sticks. Ever since I put all 32GB back in i've been curious to see if I can see any better than 2133MHz..... and I updated the BIOS to 1403 with that new AGESA 1.0.0.6 not sure if thats bad or if I should be using another BIOS that is more stable perhaps?


----------



## gupsterg

OK







.

9945 maybe better for you, that is still AGESA 1.0.0.6 but not RC4 as found in 1401 onwards.

9945 is supposed to have IMC FW tuned for 2 dimms per channel, which you are using.

I'm not knocking 1401 onwards, but I am on 1 dimm per channel, single rank. Also early on in thread IIRC The Stilt posted some shares on Hynix RAM IC IIRC, may have been MFR and AFR. Have search, perhaps others will chime in.

Try 9945, see how that goes IMO.


----------



## Yviena

Is memory stability drifting for anyone else ?
Seems settings that where.stable is now unstable and fails within 30 mins.


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Do you have the same issues if you flash to 1401 using flash-back?


I haven't tested that yet, not sure when I'll get to that. After the recent experiments I don't feel like throwing away the working config too soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> This may depend on the DRAM in use, but my system was quite stable at 100 MHz base clock manually inserted on 1403 and EC0312 along with an accompanying multiplier (originally 38, now 39). Presently running a variant of 1403 so I can't claim that for today, but I've not seen this problem when upgrading BIOSes over the past several weeks. I have not meddled with pstates yet; If you have maybe there is a conflict. You need to disable Core Performance Boost, however, as it expects to change frequency with load.


Ok. I haven't done BCLK overclocking in a little while, last time may have been 9945. I wasn't overclocking the CPU when I tested this, neither via multi nor pstates.


----------



## nankurarei

hey guys,

i have the set F4-3000C15-8GTZR RGB Trident-Z DDR4 3000Mhz

I am trying to run the Memory at 2933Mhz, and i noticed one stick will go to the set timings and 2933 without an issue at 1.35Volts, and one stick will not, i tried each stick separately.

So, when putting both sticks in, i finally got a boot, and i decided to check the SPD of the 2nd stick, now while my stick is not dead, ive noticed the SPD on one stick is completely wrong compared to the other stick.

So my question is, would it be a good idea to take the SPD info from the first stick and apply it to the second stick, or does someone have the correct SPD files for this RAM set.

Here is the screenshots, as you can see, the stick at 52h has some weird text at the end of *8GTZR* and no XMP Information coded in, this to me says that the SPD Information on the stick at 52h is incorrect. while the information on 53h seems completely intact and proper

Read SPD on SMBus #0 at 52h
https://gyazo.com/f60a289bc66f9ca47ddffdd06f082d4e

Read SPD on SMBus #0 at 53h
https://gyazo.com/a9cc7b9631efcfb81886af5023c26e4e


----------



## MuddyPaws

so it's official, my cpu was at fault. just spoke to tec and it was failing right out the box. maybe people should check there's,







and I will get it back tomorrow yes all working again.









ps: when will the offical new bios come out on Asus site. ? CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 1201
Update AGESA code to 1.0.0.4a and improve system compatibility


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> so it's official, my cpu was at fault. just spoke to tec and it was failing right out the box. maybe people should check there's,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I will get it back tomorrow yes all working again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps: when will the offical new bios come out on Asus site. ? CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 1201
> Update AGESA code to 1.0.0.4a and improve system compatibility


What were your symptoms of a faulty CPU and what was the diagnosis of this?


----------



## slinkeril

Error Codes: @elmor

Been getting intermitent error codes after a day of gaming when trying to shutdown or sleep the PC. Though it could be due to temps, but they are all very reasonable. on BIOS 9943, 4.03 Mhz 1600x, with 16gb of corsair ram running at 3200. The system is quite stable otherwise.

the codes are 04 and 5d, anyone have more information on these particular codes? They will manifest when i tell windows to sleep or shutdown, it appears as though the OS indeed goes to sleep or shuts down, the the MOBO hangs up with the code, and can only be recovered with a pres of the reset button, a long press of the power button has no effect.

Any insight would be splendid. thanks!


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Using 1403 BIOS now. Can run my G.Skill Trident Z RGB at 2666MHz now although I seem to need 1.425Volts.... Anyone else find themsleves having to use higher voltages for their RAM? timings are relaxed as well. Sticks are stock speed of 3000mhz.


I found relaxed timings didn't help all that much. I've always needed 1.4 to run well even when not at rated speed of 3200 mhz. I'm running just south of where you are (reported voltage) and set to 1.425 as you are.

Seeing as relaxing the timings didn't help, I tightened mine and I'm getting great performance. My sticks use E-die Samsung chips. Temps on the sticks during load testing are in the low 40's C so they are not getting too hot. I just run 'em and if they fail I'll buy one of the more compatible sets.


----------



## klenow

Can anyone help me getting my 4266C19 2x8Go kit stable at 3600 ?

In order to get the context of my asking for help full post (which is page 9) read the initial post first : http://www.overclock.net/t/1631309/g-skill-4266-ddr4-on-ryzen-disscussion-thread


----------



## RS87

*1403* Just an update for anyone running 1800X dual rank 4x8GB Samsung e-die (namely Corsair CMU32GX4M4C3466C16R):

DOCP Standard
BCLK - 118.2
Ratio - 34
CPU - 4018
Mem Divider - 3151
Mem Timings - 16-18-18-18-36-54-1T
Mem Boot - 1.45 (reality is 1.46-1.48)
Mem Voltage - 1.45
CPU Voltage - 1.425
SOC - 1.15
1.8 - 1.8
ProcODT - 53.3
Gear Down - Enabled
4x3 - Gen 3
16x1 - Gen 3
4x3 - x4
M.2 - Gen 3 (these last 4 are as a result of going above BCLK 105 which auto downgrades to GEN 2, so have to manually set back to GEN 3)

1 Hour Aida64. May try longer later and maybe Prime95 too.


----------



## jdown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @hughjazz44
> 
> tCTL is read by Super IO Chip, shown as CPU Sensor under heading _Asus Crosshair VI Hero (ITE IT8665E)_, this temperature/chip controls fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It has been this was since the start and now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Super IO Chip has also been referred to as SIO, Asus EC, etc in this thread, there some more info available via the search. Chip used is ITE IT8665E.
> 
> @kaseki
> 
> Sweet to read some more testing of yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Be aware when you remove power, mobo posts multiple times and does not show Q-Code: F9 (ie memory training failure) it is just a "normal" process based on UEFI options your using.
> 
> Fail_CNT is the value used by AMD code to know how many times to retry memory training when there is an error ie Q-Code: F9.
> 
> I have observed the board post process differs between:-
> 
> i) PSU inactive prior to posting from shutdown.
> 
> ii) PSU active prior to posting from shutdown.
> 
> iii) Resume from Sleep.
> 
> iv) Reboot when motherboard was already powered/posted previously.
> 
> Well 24 - 24 - 24 - 24 - 60 did not fail the first boot of the day from shutdown, always a good sign in my book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Continuing further testing today on that setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I have a question due to the post process. If I did not unplug the power it just boots up with one attempt. If I unplug the power it boots up 3 time until the post process is successful with no error. It stops at AA every time. Elmor already mentioned it some time ago. But does anybody know, which option could be optimized to boot up only one time? Thank you for your suggestions!


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanuki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> *Cold cold boot result*
> PC was removed from power using the off switch on the back of the PC Power & Cooling PSU. All BIOS related lights extinguished. PC remained off for more than 2 hours. When repowered and started, it POSTed after three POST attempts (my retry setting is 4). Successful POST was confirmed to be the last-established 1T settings. Because the PC operates on a UPS, this is tolerable because power would not normally be withdrawn except when moving the PC. Nonetheless, some aspect of the BIOS training is forgotten on full power removal. It would be interesting to know what trade-off led to this otherwise undesirable behavior.
> 
> Note: All my results reported so far have been performed with all 8 cores set to use Linux "On Demand" power mode. This is default, but can be changed. On this PC on-demand "idles" at 2.2 GHz, rising to 3.9 GHz when needed. It is possible that if I set it to "Performance" mode some past reported results might slightly improve. TBD.
> 
> Present status:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi..
> 
> How do I get this Simulated Ryzen Timing Checker software?
Click to expand...

It is a spread-sheet copy of *elmor*'s Ryzen Timing Checker, so the only software is that in LibreOffice. If you would like a copy, I think I can embed one (never tried before). You have to copy values from your timing to the spreadsheet. If you run Windows and prefer a more automated table generation, use *elmor*'s tool. It was announced here, but I didn't keep a link to it as I run Linux.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> *1403* Just an update for anyone running 1800X dual rank 4x8GB Samsung e-die (namely Corsair CMU32GX4M4C3466C16R):
> 
> DOCP Standard
> BCLK - 118.2
> Ratio - 34
> CPU - 4018
> Mem Divider - 3151
> Mem Timings - 16-18-18-18-36-54-1T
> Mem Boot - 1.45 (reality is 1.46-1.48)
> Mem Voltage - 1.45
> CPU Voltage - 1.425
> SOC - 1.15
> 1.8 - 1.8
> ProcODT - 53.3
> Gear Down - Enabled
> 4x3 - Gen 3
> 16x1 - Gen 3
> 4x3 - x4
> M.2 - Gen 3 (these last 4 are as a result of going above BCLK 105 which auto downgrades to GEN 2, so have to manually set back to GEN 3)
> 
> 1 Hour Aida64. May try longer later and maybe Prime95 too.


You can do even better if you set the Intel XMP timings directly into the BIOS memory timings. You can see them in the BIOS, and then program them in. I'm running Samsung E-die without having to do a bClk increase and that has other advantages. Look for the XMP 2.0 data for your chips in the BIOS area where you can check the SPD. Then put those numbers in your memory settings and give that a whirl. You might be surprised.

The 16-18-18-36 timings specified for the memory are not enough to make it train properly. By setting the XMP data so it's there before training you get some amazing results in many cases.


----------



## gupsterg

@jdown

No idea which option, I have not done at lot of testing for this case with vastly differing settings.

What I can tell you is my OC profile on 1403 with EC FW 0310 did 2x post power up/down and then 3rd it was in OS, each post with no error.

Then same profile with EC FW 0312 didn't, it does 1x power up/down and on 2nd in OS.

But if you read kaseki past post he is on same UEFI and EC FW, but as settings differ he has 3x post.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Do you have the same issues if you flash to 1401 using flash-back?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't tested that yet, not sure when I'll get to that. After the recent experiments I don't feel like throwing away the working config too soon.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> This may depend on the DRAM in use, but my system was quite stable at 100 MHz base clock manually inserted on 1403 and EC0312 along with an accompanying multiplier (originally 38, now 39). Presently running a variant of 1403 so I can't claim that for today, but I've not seen this problem when upgrading BIOSes over the past several weeks. I have not meddled with pstates yet; If you have maybe there is a conflict. You need to disable Core Performance Boost, however, as it expects to change frequency with load.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. I haven't done BCLK overclocking in a little while, last time may have been 9945. I wasn't overclocking the CPU when I tested this, neither via multi nor pstates.
Click to expand...

But I think I saw Core Performance Boost enabled in one of your screenshots.


----------



## ninogui

Question

I see a procodt_sm in ram timmings and procodt in cbs ram. What is their relation, should they be changed equal or should i not mess with procodt_sm ?

There is a lot of talk on the 32GB ram kits. Mine is the single rank 2x8GB 3200 34-14-14-14 black flarex gskill´s. Are the safe and speed/performance The Stilt parameters from a while back the ones I should look for to go safely over 3200 ?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nankurarei*
> 
> hey guys,
> 
> i have the set F4-3000C15-8GTZR RGB Trident-Z DDR4 3000Mhz
> 
> I am trying to run the Memory at 2933Mhz, and i noticed one stick will go to the set timings and 2933 without an issue at 1.35Volts, and one stick will not, i tried each stick separately.
> 
> So, when putting both sticks in, i finally got a boot, and i decided to check the SPD of the 2nd stick, now while my stick is not dead, ive noticed the SPD on one stick is completely wrong compared to the other stick.
> 
> So my question is, would it be a good idea to take the SPD info from the first stick and apply it to the second stick, or does someone have the correct SPD files for this RAM set.
> 
> Here is the screenshots, as you can see, the stick at 52h has some weird text at the end of *8GTZR* and no XMP Information coded in, this to me says that the SPD Information on the stick at 52h is incorrect. while the information on 53h seems completely intact and proper
> 
> Read SPD on SMBus #0 at 52h
> https://gyazo.com/f60a289bc66f9ca47ddffdd06f082d4e
> 
> Read SPD on SMBus #0 at 53h
> https://gyazo.com/a9cc7b9631efcfb81886af5023c26e4e


I understand that for Windows users, Thaiphoon's less-free version can rewrite the SPD, as can a tool *elmor* wrote that also runs under Windows. The SPD info is available from Thaiphoon.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdown*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> ...
> 
> @kaseki
> 
> Sweet to read some more testing of yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Be aware when you remove power, mobo posts multiple times and does not show Q-Code: F9 (ie memory training failure) it is just a "normal" process based on UEFI options your using.
> 
> Fail_CNT is the value used by AMD code to know how many times to retry memory training when there is an error ie Q-Code: F9.
> 
> I have observed the board post process differs between:-
> 
> i) PSU inactive prior to posting from shutdown.
> 
> ii) PSU active prior to posting from shutdown.
> 
> iii) Resume from Sleep.
> 
> iv) Reboot when motherboard was already powered/posted previously.
> 
> Well 24 - 24 - 24 - 24 - 60 did not fail the first boot of the day from shutdown, always a good sign in my book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Continuing further testing today on that setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question due to the post process. If I did not unplug the power it just boots up with one attempt. If I unplug the power it boots up 3 time until the post process is successful with no error. It stops at AA every time. Elmor already mentioned it some time ago. But does anybody know, which option could be optimized to boot up only one time? Thank you for your suggestions!
Click to expand...

Ahh! If we only knew. It is disconcerting if one's history of motherboard use does not have any other examples. I think *gupsterg*'s comments above should be interpreted as meaning it is normal, at least with significant overclocking in use. As I noted in a post *gupsterg* did not incorporate, there is obviously some change between "shutdown" and "shutoff" besides total removal of power. If whatever was known and lost were not, then maybe a normal boot would ensue.


----------



## nankurarei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I understand that for Windows users, Thaiphoon's less-free version can rewrite the SPD, as can a tool *elmor* wrote that also runs under Windows. The SPD info is available from Thaiphoon.


I confirm that Thaiphoon has saved the day.

i had the kit of Trident-Z F4-3000C15-8GTZR 16GB dual 2x8GB sticks, and i suffered the very famous issue of the G.Skill RGB software messing up the SPD information on the sticks ( thanks G.Skill )

Ran the software, it worked, found a database with my exact kit and a perfectly working SPD setup, wrote the SPD information to both sticks, rebooted.

And for the first time in months , i finally saw the XMP options properly, both sticks work, no more corruption, and the XMP profile for 2933 on Ryzen worked out of the box with no issue's at all.

Running at 2933 16-16-16-35 1.35 Volts


----------



## wolfpack122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klenow*
> 
> Can anyone help me getting my 4266C19 2x8Go kit stable at 3600 ?
> 
> In order to get the context of my asking for help full post (which is page 9) read the initial post first : http://www.overclock.net/t/1631309/g-skill-4266-ddr4-on-ryzen-disscussion-thread


I'm running F4-3200C14D-16GTZ at 3600C16. But 3466C14 will perform better at the same sub-timings.

Leave your SoC at 1.2V and DRAM at 1.5V.
Leave all timings on auto and set tCL, tRCDWR, tRCDRD and tRP to 16.
Set tRDRDSCL and tWRWRSCL to 2.
Set tRDRDSC to 1.
Disable GearDownMode and set the command rate to 1T. Disable BankGroupSwap and enable BankGroupSwapAlt (bios 1403).
Now go and test stability. On the first error you get, go back to the bios and set the command rate to 2T then retest for stability.
Once stable use these to set tRAS, tRC, tWR and tFAW:

tRAS >= tCL + tRCD + tRTP
tRC >= tRAS + tRP
tWR = 2 x tRTP
tFAW >= 4 x tRRDS

By using the above equations I was able to gain stability without losing performance.
Also, start with bios 1403-SP42M since you are using 1 DIMM per channel and Single Rank modules. If you can't achieve stability, try 9943 next then 9945.
I also had to increase the resistance for the 'CAD Bus Drive Strength' to 30 Ohms on all 4 values as was suggested by The Stilt.

Once stable you can try lowering some of the sub-timings.
Once all done with tweaking the sub-timings, retest at lower SoC and DRAM voltages.



Spoiler: Here are my timings







Hopefully I didn't forget anything. Let us know how it goes.

Edit: I left CLD0_VDD (only for memory holes) at 'Auto' and set Proc_ODT to 53.3Ohm.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @jdown
> 
> No idea which option, I have not done at lot of testing for this case with vastly differing settings.
> 
> What I can tell you is my OC profile on 1403 with EC FW 0310 did 2x post power up/down and then 3rd it was in OS, each post with no error.
> 
> Then same profile with EC FW 0312 didn't, it does 1x power up/down and on 2nd in OS.
> 
> But if you read kaseki past post he is on same UEFI and EC FW, but as settings differ he has 3x post.


And, it is worth noting that I am running timing parameters that are much tighter in almost all respects than the Intel-rated XMP values listed in my DRAM SPD files. This might affect restart count. I have forgotten what happened the first time I fired up the PC with everything on default.

I suppose we will eventually run out of new BIOSes to meddle with and be reduced to trying to correlate restart counts with the values of 50 or so BIOS parameters.


----------



## kazama

im getting confused for F4-3200C14D-16GTZ RGB (2x8 SR B-die) which bios is better 1403 or the stilts modded? seems that with official cant get the stilts timming at 3200 or 3466 and with 9943 i can.


----------



## gupsterg

@kaseki

Yep I'm also running tighter than JEDEC/XMP with increased MT/s.

I too share your view that these EC FW version changes can't be irrelevant, why would someone just go around updating version string if actual FW has not changed.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninogui*
> 
> Question
> 
> I see a procodt_sm in ram timmings and procodt in cbs ram. What is their relation, should they be changed equal or should i not mess with procodt_sm ?
> 
> There is a lot of talk on the 32GB ram kits. Mine is the single rank 2x8GB 3200 34-14-14-14 black flarex gskill´s. Are the safe and speed/performance The Stilt parameters from a while back the ones I should look for to go safely over 3200 ?


Nice cat!

This wouldn't be an issue if our beta BIOSes had the non functional parameters removed from the GUI. I set both to be the same. However, I think that parameters in AMD CBS are not used when the same parameters appear in other non-AMD CBS menus. Also, AMD CBS parameters are reportedly not saved through failed boot resets, so whatever you change there, check often to be sure of retention. Many don't appear in the BIOS documentation text file, so making page copies may be desirable, depending on your wet-ware memory.


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> It is a spread-sheet copy of *elmor*'s Ryzen Timing Checker, so the only software is that in LibreOffice. If you would like a copy, I think I can embed one (never tried before). You have to copy values from your timing to the spreadsheet. If you run Windows and prefer a more automated table generation, use *elmor*'s tool. It was announced here, but I didn't keep a link to it as I run Linux.


I'd love to have it.








Would spare me typing all those settings not covered by Ryzen Timing Checker (which btw is The Stilt's work not elmor's).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I do believe the female of the species is the most deadliest of all with their sweet wily charms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I believe we can be lead to believe we have control, but puppets to their subliminal commands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Space - Female Of The Species


----------



## ninogui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Nice cat!
> 
> This wouldn't be an issue if our beta BIOSes had the non functional parameters removed from the GUI. I set both to be the same. However, I think that parameters in AMD CBS are not used when the same parameters appear in other non-AMD CBS menus. Also, AMD CBS parameters are reportedly not saved through failed boot resets, so whatever you change there, check often to be sure of retention. Many don't appear in the BIOS documentation text file, so making page copies may be desirable, depending on your wet-ware memory.


Ok so they in fact overlap only one is saved and the other one resets on failed cold boot. Maybe it´s easier if Procodt_sm is refered to instead of the former


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @kaseki
> 
> Yep I'm also running tighter than JEDEC/XMP with increased MT/s.
> 
> I too share your view that these EC FW version changes can't be irrelevant, why would someone just go around updating version string if actual FW has not changed.


I have assumed that *The Stilt*'s comment about ignoring the EC number means that he thinks the changes are not relevant to the topic of DRAM timing. (That or he was desperately trying to close the can of worms he inadvertently opened.)


----------



## Elmy

I am currently running 1800X with G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3200 CL14 .

I am trying to get all 4 sticks to run at 3200 CL14. ( I can get 2 sticks to run just fine) I am having no luck. Has anyone got this working? and if so can you share your secret pretty please. I tried reading back about 10 pages and couldn't find anything.

Thanks in advance.

Elmy


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> It is a spread-sheet copy of *elmor*'s Ryzen Timing Checker, so the only software is that in LibreOffice. If you would like a copy, I think I can embed one (never tried before). You have to copy values from your timing to the spreadsheet. If you run Windows and prefer a more automated table generation, use *elmor*'s tool. It was announced here, but I didn't keep a link to it as I run Linux.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would spare me typing all those settings not covered by Ryzen Timing Checker (which btw is The Stilt's work not elmor's).
Click to expand...

Oops. Sorry *The Stilt*.

Simulated_Ryzen_Timing_Checker2Jul17-2.ods.zip 249k .zip file


File may open in MS Office Excel, but should open in LibreOffice. Had to use Zip file; tar.gz gave an OCN error. Let me know what happens. You are only saved the typing of the format. Every parameter is one I had to type in from the text file or other knowledge. But most of it won't change message to message, so that is where the typing savings really occur.

kas


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> I'm using this DDR4 kit G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 2x16GB (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: harrysun's amazing settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Created with Thaiphoon Burner Freeware Version Download)
> 
> AMD Ryzen R7 1800X, Stepping 1 Revision ZP-B1
> ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO
> Motherboard Slots: DIMM_A2, DIMM_B2
> 
> BIOS Version: 1403 x64
> Build Date: 06/22/2017
> EC1 Version: MBEC-AM4-0311
> EC2 Version: RGE2-AM4-0106
> 
> 
> *AIDA64 6h ok*, *BOINC 6h ok*, *Google stressapptest (GSAT) 6h ok*, *IntelBurnTest v2.54 IBT AVX 10 run Level Maximum*, *HCI Design MemTest Deluxe 135% ok*
> 
> 
> 
> Overview about settings [email protected]/s CL14-13-13-26-42 1T 1.35000V BETA BIOS 1403 [email protected]:
> 
> Advanced \ AMD CBS \ DDR4 Common Options \ CAD Configuration
> CAD Bus Driver Strenght User Controls = Manual
> ClkDrvbStren = 40.0 Ohm
> AddrCmdDrvStren = 20.0 Ohm
> CsOdtDrvStren = 40.0 Ohm
> CkeDrvStren = 40.0 Ohm
> 
> Advanced \ AMD CBS \ NBIO Common Options
> _CLDO_VDDP Control = Auto (Default)_
> 
> Advanced \ AMD CBS \ UMC Common Options \ DRAM Memory Mapping
> BankGroupSwap = Enabled
> _BankGroupSwapAlt = Auto (Default)_
> 
> Extreme Tweaker
> _CPU Core Voltage = Auto (Default)_
> CPU SOC Voltage = Offset mode
> VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign = - (minus)
> - VDDSOC Voltage Offset = 0.10000
> _DRAM Voltage = 1.35000 (Default)_
> 
> Extreme Tweaker \ DRAM Timing Control
> DRAM ... = 14-13-13-13-26-42-6-8-36-Auto(4)-Auto(12)-10-Auto(0)-2-2-400-350-256-Auto(14)-8-Auto(6)-Auto(3)-Auto(1)-Auto(7)-Auto(7)-Auto(1)-Auto(5)-Auto(5)-Auto(8)
> ProcODT_SM = 60 ohm
> Cmd2T = 1T
> Gear Down Mode = Enabled
> _Power Down Enabled = Auto (Default)_
> RttNom = RZQ/3
> RttWr = RZQ/3
> RttPark = RZQ/1
> 
> Extreme Tweaker \ External Digi+ Power Control
> DRAM VBoot Voltage = 1.37500
> 
> 
> 
> Complete BETA BIOS 1403 setting file:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CPU3600_DRAM3200CL14-13_setting.txt
> 
> 
> 
> [2017/06/28 06:46:27]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P. Standard]
> D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3200 14-14-14-34-1.35V]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Auto]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Offset mode]
> VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign [-]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Offset [0.10000]
> DRAM Voltage [1.35000]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [13]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [13]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [13]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [26]
> Trc_SM [42]
> TrrdS_SM [6]
> TrrdL_SM [8]
> Tfaw_SM [36]
> TwtrS_SM [Auto]
> TwtrL_SM [Auto]
> Twr_SM [10]
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [2]
> TwrwrScl_SM [2]
> Trfc_SM [400]
> Trfc2_SM [350]
> Trfc4_SM [256]
> Tcwl_SM [Auto]
> Trtp_SM [8]
> Trdwr_SM [Auto]
> Twrrd_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrSd_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrDd_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdSc_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdSd_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdDd_SM [Auto]
> Tcke_SM [Auto]
> ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
> Power Down Enable [Auto]
> RttNom [RZQ/3]
> RttWr [RZQ/3]
> RttPark [RZQ/1]
> VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [Auto]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Auto]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> CPU Current Capability [Auto]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.37500]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Enabled]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Enabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
> In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [WDC WD6002FFWX-68TZ4N0]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> disk2go disk2go PURE S2 6.50 [Auto]
> SanDisk Extreme Pro 0 [Auto]
> USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Auto]
> USB3_6 [Auto]
> USB3_7 [Auto]
> USB3_8 [Auto]
> USB3_9 [Auto]
> USB3_10 [Auto]
> USB2_11 [Auto]
> USB2_12 [Auto]
> USB2_13 [Auto]
> USB2_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> USB_16 [Auto]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
> CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
> W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> IOMMU [Auto]
> Remote Display Feature [Auto]
> Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
> POST Report [3 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Disabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [1]
> Profile Name [[email protected]!]
> Save to Profile [2]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]
> 
> 
> 
> Credits goes to:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: These information helped me to get G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 2x16GB 2R (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ) @3200MT/s CL14 on BIOS 1403
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> *No spoilers in this post.*
> 
> Managed to boot @3200MT/s by changing *RttPark* to *RZQ/1* and *RttWr* to *RZQ/3*. I can now boot at the rated speed using *ProcODT_SM = 60* ohm and *68 ohm*, which was impossible before these changes, that I could only boot at the rated speed using ProcODT_SM = 80 ohm, which was not stable at all. RZQ value is 240 ohm (according to Samsung DDR4 document that I did post a link to with screenshots from the document it self in one of my earlier posts).
> 
> *Of course I´m using the lowest ProcODT resistance my RAM can boot at, which is 60 ohm.*
> 
> If you have trouble booting or getting your RAM stable at the rated speed, then change these settings and give it a try (RttPark and RttWr).
> 
> 
> 
> Running at 3200MT/s using ProcODT_SM = 60 ohm requires a small bump in VDDSOC from 0.97500 Volt @ 3066MT/s to 1.000 Volt @3200MT/s, which is not a big deal. Testing stability now at stock timings.
> 
> 
> 
> *CAD Bus Drive Strength* values are as shown below
> 
> 
> 
> Note: This is what worked for my RAM (2X8GB @3200 MT/s Patriot Viper Elite).
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> Sorry for not replying to each of you individually but I'm pushed for time, just wanted to let you know that you're up to something here. I've got *G.Skill TridentZ F4-3200C14-32GTZ (2x16GB Sammy B-die)* and previous to some of these suggestions I couldn't run my RAM at 3200MHz with any stability. For example, AIDA64 stress system memory would throw hardware error within seconds regardless of voltage and timings.
> 
> So, *UEFI 1403* and currently testing my RAM at *3200MHz* with these settings:
> *ProcODT at 68* (at 60 it would boot into Windows, but AIDA64 threw errors within 1 minute)
> Timings are loose at *16 16 16 39 75 2T*. They're all in Auto right now.
> Then, *RttPark to RZQ/1* and *RttWr to RZQ/3*.
> *CLDO_VDDP voltage is 910* right now, but I still think it could be fine tuned further.
> I haven't touched *CAD Bus configuration* yet.
> 
> I never imagined my system could boot and train my RAM at 60 or 68 ProcODT values. Until this moment it was only possible at 80 and especially 96. Or at least I think so, because up until now I had never tried *RttPark to RZQ/1* and *RttWr to RZQ/3* values.
> 
> I will keep testing and report back my findings!
> *Thanks so much to Cata79, Ramad, BoMbY and, of course, The Stilt!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Few more timing sets.
> 
> HQ B-die - 3200MHz "Safe" 1.350V
> 
> 
> 
> UHQ B-die - 3200MHz "Fast" 1.350V
> 
> 
> 
> HQ B-die - 3333MHz "Safe" 1.350V
> 
> 
> 
> UHQ B-die - 3333MHz "Fast" 1.350V
> 
> 
> 
> HQ = e.g. 3000C14, 3200C15, 3600C16, 3600C17 rated B-die kits
> UHQ = e.g. 3200C14, 3600C15 rated B-die kits
> 
> These timings are stable on my 3600C15 kit with < 1.350V voltage (1.340V bios setting).
> In 3200MHz "Fast" example, tCL 13 would be otherwise doable (this kit is rated 13.333 CLK tCL-tRCD-tRP timings at 3200MHz) however AGESA issue affecting tCWL prevents using it at the moment.
> 
> For the best real world performance disable both BankGroupSwap and BankGroupSwapAlternative options, when using 1 DPC SR modules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My previous/old stable setup was [email protected] [email protected]/s CL14-14-14-34-63-2T V1.3750 BETA BIOS 9943.
Click to expand...

I found that lowering VDDSOC by -0.10V has an adverse effect on L2 and L3 cache performance. With this setting I get inconsistencies in AIDA64 C&M bench especially with L3 cache. The results are rarely what they are supposed to be. Sometimes it's only latency that screws up, sometimes only specific read/write/copy values, sometimes all L2 and L3 results across the board.
Upping VDDSOC to 1.1V has solved this behaviour for me. It always takes 3 or 4 runs of AIDA's bench for the caches to groove in, but then they remain stable at their expected results.
Since the caches are in the uncore this should not come by surprise.


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> It is a spread-sheet copy of *elmor*'s Ryzen Timing Checker, so the only software is that in LibreOffice. If you would like a copy, I think I can embed one (never tried before). You have to copy values from your timing to the spreadsheet. If you run Windows and prefer a more automated table generation, use *elmor*'s tool. It was announced here, but I didn't keep a link to it as I run Linux.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would spare me typing all those settings not covered by Ryzen Timing Checker (which btw is The Stilt's work not elmor's).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oops. Sorry *The Stilt*.
> 
> Simulated_Ryzen_Timing_Checker2Jul17-2.ods.zip 249k .zip file
> 
> 
> File may open in MS Office Excel, but should open in LibreOffice. Had to use Zip file; tar.gz gave an OCN error. Let me know what happens. You are only saved the typing of the format. Every parameter is one I had to type in from the text file or other knowledge. But most of it won't change message to message, so that is where the typing savings really occur.
> 
> kas
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot kaseki!
Formatting is gone in Excel but the rest is there. When I find the time I try importing the values automatically so we don't have to type them in one by one.

EDIT: just realized that the number of columns changes depending on settings. So an automated import will be difficult. This is beyond my Excel skills.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> I am currently running 1800X with G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3200 CL14 .
> 
> I am trying to get all 4 sticks to run at 3200 CL14. ( I can get 2 sticks to run just fine) I am having no luck. Has anyone got this working? and if so can you share your secret pretty please. I tried reading back about 10 pages and couldn't find anything.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Elmy


Is each stick 8 GB or 16 GB?


----------



## wolfpack122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*


That's because the SoC voltage needs to be in the correct range for your current settings, setting it too low or too high will result in instability.
This instability can be observed in the L3 cache speeds when running AIDA64's cache and memory benchmark. I am not talking about the occasional out of range read out, I'm talking about when it always shows wrong speeds and latency.
The cache and memory benchmark is a good way to find the voltage range for the SoC.


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfpack122*
> 
> That's because the SoC voltage needs to be in the correct range for your current settings, setting it too low or too high will result in instability.
> This instability can be observed in the L3 cache speeds when running AIDA64's cache and memory benchmark. I am not talking about the occasional out of range read out, I'm talking about when it always shows wrong speeds and latency.
> The cache and memory benchmark is a good way to find the voltage range for the SoC.


I already had a vague understanding of this, but thx for clearing it up.


----------



## sadaharu

i am not trolling. just asking. please dont attack me.

i wonder when will we get our agesa 1.0.0.6 updates on official site ? Do you know anything about it ? Days, weeks , months , years...

all websites (reddit-ocnet-guru-asus) said that all mobo's will get their updates mid to late June. We are in July now.

I know they are working hard and tyring to serve us mininum buggy version, i really appreciate it.

But i cannot buy a ram without the new QVL list and the new update. ( i gave up waiting new qvl btw.they also said they are gonna add 20 more ram kits but you know .... )

Another question is ;

Should i get 2x16 vs 4x8 kits for the 3200 mhz.

Which one is more stable ?

Thanks in advance.

Have a nice day.


----------



## ozzyo99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadaharu*
> 
> i am not trolling. just asking. please dont attack me.
> 
> i wonder when will we get our agesa 1.0.0.6 updates on official site ? Do you know anything about it ? Days, weeks , months , years...
> 
> all websites (reddit-ocnet-guru-asus) said that all mobo's will get their updates mid to late June. We are in July now.
> 
> I know they are working hard and tyring to serve us mininum buggy version, i really appreciate it.
> 
> But i cannot buy a ram without the new QVL list and the new update. ( i gave up waiting new qvl btw.they also said they are gonna add 20 more ram kits but you know .... )
> 
> Another question is ;
> 
> Should i get 2x16 vs 4x8 kits for the 3200 mhz.
> 
> Which one is more stable ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Have a nice day.


do you actually need the 32GB RAM? If you can avoid it, you should.

Otherwise I'd go 2x16GB as there's less stress on the IMC that way.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadaharu*
> 
> i am not trolling. just asking. please dont attack me.
> 
> i wonder when will we get our agesa 1.0.0.6 updates on official site ? Do you know anything about it ? Days, weeks , months , years...
> 
> all websites (reddit-ocnet-guru-asus) said that all mobo's will get their updates mid to late June. We are in July now.
> 
> I know they are working hard and tyring to serve us mininum buggy version, i really appreciate it.
> 
> But i cannot buy a ram without the new QVL list and the new update. ( i gave up waiting new qvl btw.they also said they are gonna add 20 more ram kits but you know .... )
> 
> Another question is ;
> 
> Should i get 2x16 vs 4x8 kits for the 3200 mhz.
> 
> Which one is more stable ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Have a nice day.


I suggest looking at the data sheets in the first page and/or the Ryzen memory threads. I believe 4x8 sticks have been able to get higher clocks more easily than 2x16 currently.


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfpack122*
> 
> That's because the SoC voltage needs to be in the correct range for your current settings, setting it too low or too high will result in instability.
> This instability can be observed in the L3 cache speeds when running AIDA64's cache and memory benchmark. I am not talking about the occasional out of range read out, I'm talking about when it always shows wrong speeds and latency.
> The cache and memory benchmark is a good way to find the voltage range for the SoC.


Got Read: 377.85 GB/s Write: 375.51 GB/s Copy: 434.43 GB/s Latency: 12.9 ns
SoC voltage is on auto resulting in 1,15 V in BIOS, cpu runs @stock clocks (1800x), ram @3200 mhz t2 cl16
System is stable as far as I'm aware. Is the SoC Voltage okay or is tweaking needed with this AIDA results?

@elmor

Made a strange discovery, sometimes when I'm booting in the moment when windows is loaded (windows logo seen) and about to switch to the welcome/lock screen the board goes from AE to 24 but every now and then the board gets stuck with AE and windows bootlogo is there forever and I have to reset the machine. Clearly also a BIOS issue I think, because windows install/SSD/HDDs etc. are definitely flawless I can asure you about that. Just wanted to mention it.

Coldboot issue including random error 55 and resetting the machine 2-3 times every time I boot up is still present with bios 1403.


----------



## wolfpack122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Got Read: 377.85 GB/s Write: 375.51 GB/s Copy: 434.43 GB/s Latency: 12.9 ns
> SoC voltage is on auto resulting in 1,15 V in BIOS, cpu runs @stock clocks (1800x), ram @3200 mhz t2 cl16
> System is stable as far as I'm aware. Is the SoC Voltage okay or is tweaking needed with this AIDA results?


Your values look fine, but 1.15V with CPU at stock and RAM at 3200 is too high. Try at 1V and test the L3 speeds again. If it's good, test memory stability for an hour and see how it goes. Otherwise increase the SoC voltage by two steps and test again.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadaharu*
> 
> Should i get 2x16 vs 4x8 kits for the 3200 mhz.


Not sure if there's a difference, but AMD was promoting single rank memory early on, so I got 4x8GB.
People with 2x16 have had to jack-up their ProcODT settings to get the proper speed. You might want to check the Google doc in the first post.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Coldboot issue including random error 55 and resetting the machine 2-3 times every time I boot up is still present with bios 1403.


If it's every time I would think settings are not optimal.

IIRC you use higher RAM config than 1 dimm per channel, single rank? if so then UEFI 9945 maybe more forgiving. The PMU FW (aka IMC) is more tuned to 2 dimms per channel and dual rank RAM in either configuration.


----------



## Ramad

I have that feeling again, of a new BIOS may be here today or tomorrow.








Why is it that so called youtube reviewers or online reviewers don´t talk about this: Link


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sadaharu*
> 
> Should i get 2x16 vs 4x8 kits for the 3200 mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if there's a difference, but AMD was promoting single rank memory early on, so I got 4x8GB.
> People with 2x16 have had to jack-up their ProcODT settings to get the proper speed. You might want to check the Google doc in the first post.
Click to expand...

With Ramad's/harrysun's method you can actually keep ProcODT down at 60 Ohm. At least that's true for both of my F4-320014D-32GTZ (Samsung B-die; DR)


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> With Ramad's/harrysun's method you can actually keep ProcODT down at 60 Ohm. At least that's true for both of my F4-320014D-32GTZ (Samsung B-die; DR)


Happy that it´s sill working for you.









I managed to reduce RAM voltage on my tuned sub-timings profile by adjusting CAD again. I´m at 20 - 20 - 60 - 60. Good results so far. Testing the impact of VTTDDR voltage now, because I think the board does not hold it correctly at VDDR/2 as it should.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Happy that it´s sill working for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to reduce RAM voltage on my tuned sub-timings profile by adjusting CAD again. I´m at 20 - 20 - 60 - 60. Good results so far. Testing the impact of VTTDDR voltage now, because I think the board does not hold it correctly at VDDR/2 as it should.


I need to look into this as my RAM voltage is too high. Not sure what settings are best for my Samsung E-die Corsair sticks so I guess it's experiment time.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> I need to look into this as my RAM voltage is too high. Not sure what settings are best for my Samsung E-die Corsair sticks so I guess it's experiment time.


Are you using 1.4V at 3200?


----------



## Timur Born

Until I get my replacement AIO I put in a Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4, which really doesn't like to combine its second fan with either the VRM cooler or the TridentZ dimms. My case is wide enough to place the cooler higher up, but it nearly touches the dimms, which seems a bit counterproductive for their cooling. I placed the center fan extra low to get some airflow over the dimms and VRM cooler.

Having such a big tower inside the case really is restricting access to some components on the C6H. The upper most x1 PCIe slot becomes useless and one can hardly reach the lock mechanism of the graphic-card in the x16 slot below that, because the NH-D15 nearly touches the card as well.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Are you using 1.4V at 3200?


Yes, actually closer to 1.425 for a margin. 1.4 volts will return occasional errors.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Yes, actually closer to 1.425 for a margin. 1.4 volts will return occasional errors.


Do you have your settings somewhere? I searched your posts, and may have missed them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Until I get my replacement AIO I put in a Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4, which really doesn't like to combine its second fan with either the VRM cooler or the TridentZ dimms. My case is wide enough to place the cooler higher up, but it nearly touches the dimms, which seems a bit counterproductive for their cooling. I placed the center fan extra low to get some airflow over the dimms and VRM cooler.
> 
> Having such a big tower inside the case really is restricting access to some components on the C6H. The upper most x1 PCIe slot becomes useless and one can hardly reach the lock mechanism of the graphic-card in the x16 slot below that, because the NH-D15 nearly touches the card as well.


Big cooler, is it really as good as an AIO?


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> If it's every time I would think settings are not optimal.
> 
> IIRC you use higher RAM config than 1 dimm per channel, single rank? if so then UEFI 9945 maybe more forgiving. The PMU FW (aka IMC) is more tuned to 2 dimms per channel and dual rank RAM in either configuration.


I'm on 1 dimm per channel dual rank sammy b-dies (2x16 GB Gskill 3200-cl14t2)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfpack122*
> 
> Your values look fine, but 1.15V with CPU at stock and RAM at 3200 is too high. Try at 1V and test the L3 speeds again. If it's good, test memory stability for an hour and see how it goes. Otherwise increase the SoC voltage by two steps and test again.


Okay thx, will try and report back.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Do you have your settings somewhere? I searched your posts, and may have missed them.
> Big cooler, is it really as good as an AIO?


RTC below -- or did you want something else? Appreciate any guidance.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> RTC below -- or did you want something else? Appreciate any guidance.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Was thinking about BIOS settings.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Was thinking about BIOS settings.


You want the whole text list? I'll export the current one in a bit.

Well, 20-20-60-60 didn't work at 1.4 volts. Crapped out after about 15 minutes on Aida stress. With 4 settings I'm not sure the best way to proceed like raising the low ones, lowering the high ones. Suggested procedure, or just play until tuned?


----------



## gupsterg

@Ramad

Not having any luck yet resolving intermittent rare Q-Code: F9 by modifying CAD Bus Configuration so far







.

I'm now thinking of manually setting more settings in UEFI. One I am confused about is RttWr. Now I'm going for config as The Stilt has highlighted for [Auto] but manually entered.
Quote:


> default Rtt_Nom & Rtt_Wr should be disabled, while Rtt_Park should be set to 48Ohms (RZQ/5)


The options in RttWr are:-



So is Dynamic ODT Off correct setup as per above quote?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> I'm on 1 dimm per channel dual rank sammy b-dies (2x16 GB Gskill 3200-cl14t2)


Ahh OK, stick with 9943, 1401, 1403 or 1403-SP42M.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> You want the whole text list? I'll export the current one in a bit.
> 
> Well, 20-20-60-60 didn't work at 1.4 volts. Crapped out after about 15 minutes on Aida stress. With 4 settings I'm not sure the best way to proceed like raising the low ones, lowering the high ones. Suggested procedure, or just play until tuned?


Yes, please send in PM. I will replay when I look at it.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Until I get my replacement AIO I put in a Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4, which really doesn't like to combine its second fan with either the VRM cooler or the TridentZ dimms. My case is wide enough to place the cooler higher up, but it nearly touches the dimms, which seems a bit counterproductive for their cooling. I placed the center fan extra low to get some airflow over the dimms and VRM cooler.
> 
> Having such a big tower inside the case really is restricting access to some components on the C6H. The upper most x1 PCIe slot becomes useless and one can hardly reach the lock mechanism of the graphic-card in the x16 slot below that, because the NH-D15 nearly touches the card as well.


For the second fan (in my case over the DIMMs) Noctua support advised: "The NF-F12 PWM is the perfect choice here. It can be mounted with the fan clips you already have." I mounted it a bit high to easily clear the DIMMs. My case fans cool the DIMMs.


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> I'm on 1 dimm per channel dual rank sammy b-dies (2x16 GB Gskill 3200-cl14t2)


Have you tried this?
The RTT settings solved all my problems pushing my F4-3200C14D-32GTZ (2x16GB Sammy B-die) to 3200 MT/s on tight timings. I could even lower some of harrysun's timings and have not had a failed cold boot on these settings yet. I suggest a higher VDDSOC voltage than harrysun though.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Ramad
> 
> Not having any luck yet resolving intermittent rare Q-Code: F9 by modifying CAD Bus Configuration so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm now thinking of manually setting more settings in UEFI. One I am confused about is RttWr. Now I'm going for config as The Stilt has highlighted for [Auto] but manually entered.
> The options in RttWr are:-
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is Dynamic ODT Off correct setup as per above quote?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh OK, stick with 9943, 1401, 1403 or 1403-SP42M.


I don´t know which settings you are using for Rtt, mine are RttNom: Disabled - RttWr: RZQ/3 - RttPark: RZQ/1 @ 60 ohm and CAD: 20-20-60-60. My CLDO_VDDP: 908mV, and have also tried 978mV
When do you get the F9 Code error, at boot?


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Using 1403 BIOS now. Can run my G.Skill Trident Z RGB at 2666MHz now although I seem to need 1.425Volts.... Anyone else find themsleves having to use higher voltages for their RAM? timings are relaxed as well. Sticks are stock speed of 3000mhz.
> 
> Also, with my overclock i'm running 3.75GHz on a custom watercooling loop at 1.395V @ 62C max load Prime95 for 30 minutes. When I try to reach 4GHz it seems to want alot more voltage. I've gone up a little past 1.4V but haven't went to like 1.45V or anything... Is something like that safe? What is the safest voltage I should realistically be aiming for, at which point my OC will obviously be done.
> 
> Thanks


AMD recommends max of 1.425 volts for everyday use. I wouldn't go above 1.45v with great cooling which looks like you have. Every CPU is somewhat different so your mileage will vary. Are you using LLC (Load Line Calibration)? Some do not recommend any as in zero due to voltage spikes to the cpu voltage during a down power transient. In this thread on an O-Scope with LLC level 5 (max) was shown to have a .07v spike or additional voltage during the transient. So if you were around 1.5v and the cpu is changing loads constantly that is a lot of extra voltage as in 1.57v. While setting LLC to level 2 was not much at all. ASUS rep here recommends no more 2, others will use higher values. I use LLC 2. Anyways LLC can help stabilize higher OC. My first 1700x would not go above 3.85ghz even with 1.45v and be stable. Second will boot at 4.07 with 1.38v (have not tested stability yet, will when I get my custom loop installed).

Also realize that 4ghz to 3.95ghz is only 1.0126 faster in clock or ~ 1%. At 4ghz voltage requirements really start to sky rocket with very little to show for it. 4ghz to 3.9 is ~2.5% which would be rather hard to really notice any difference in performance but cpu voltage could be less as in 1.35v.

VERY NICE BUILD YOU HAVE THERE!


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Ramad
> 
> Not having any luck yet resolving intermittent rare Q-Code: F9 by modifying CAD Bus Configuration so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm now thinking of manually setting more settings in UEFI. One I am confused about is RttWr. Now I'm going for config as The Stilt has highlighted for [Auto] but manually entered.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> default Rtt_Nom & Rtt_Wr should be disabled, while Rtt_Park should be set to 48Ohms (RZQ/5)
> 
> 
> 
> The options in RttWr are:-
> 
> 
> 
> So is Dynamic ODT Off correct setup as per above quote?
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> I'm on 1 dimm per channel dual rank sammy b-dies (2x16 GB Gskill 3200-cl14t2)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh OK, stick with 9943, 1401, 1403 or 1403-SP42M.
Click to expand...

I have developed an impression (but haven't tested it) that the contents of those RTT menus vary with how the other RTT menus are set. In other words, it tries to avoid bad combinations. Please let me know if you confirm that. If you can set disabled in the correct ones, the others should provide valid resistances. Dynamic ODT Off is not the same as a given RTT being disabled.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Also realize that 4ghz to 3.95ghz is only 1.0126 faster in clock or ~ 1%. At 4ghz voltage requirements really start to sky rocket with very little to show for it. 4ghz to 3.9 is ~2.5% which would be rather hard to really notice any difference in performance but cpu voltage could be less as in 1.35v.


Well, you're missing the point -- we're not supposed to actually USE these machines. No, it's about how far above 1700 you can get in Cinebench R15...


----------



## gupsterg

Intermittently on boot from shutdown, PSU has active power from mains. Same as we were discussing yesterday.

RttWr Disabled is which setting? is it the one set as in 2nd screenshot?


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Well, you're missing the point -- we're not supposed to actually USE these machines. No, it's about how far above 1700 you can get in Cinebench R15...


LOL,









Yep, bought a whole custom water loop so I can do 4ghz or beyond (know already it will do 4ghz but with current cooling rather hot). Even if I get 4.1 stable and with decent voltage we are really not talking much gain overall - it could be measured but in the end just may not mean much. So far I've been too lazy to install it


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Intermittently on boot from shutdown, PSU has active power from mains. Same as we were discussing yesterday.
> 
> RttWr Disabled is which setting? is it the one set as in 2nd screenshot?


I would try:

RttNom: Disabled
RttWr: RZQ/3 (You need RttWr active)
RttPark: RZQ/1

This way only Park and Wr are active when needed. Can you please change your CLDO_VDDP to 975mV?

By the way, my PC will only boot right at CLDO_VDDP that ends with *8*, i. e. 88*8*, 89*8*...97*8*...etc. which is weird.


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Also realize that 4ghz to 3.95ghz is only 1.0126 faster in clock or ~ 1%. At 4ghz voltage requirements really start to sky rocket with very little to show for it. 4ghz to 3.9 is ~2.5% which would be rather hard to really notice any difference in performance but cpu voltage could be less as in 1.35v.
> !


Yup, realized that quite early on, I can get 3.95GHz OC on my 1800X with an offset voltage of +0.00625 stable but when I go for that extra 50MHz to 4GHz I suddenly need to pump it up to about +0.0750 (1.425V) to get any sort of stability on it.

For the record all these are with LLC Level 2.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I would try:
> 
> RttNom: Disabled
> RttWr: RZQ/3 (You need RttWr active)
> RttPark: RZQ/1
> 
> This way only Park and Wr are active when needed. Can you please change your CLDO_VDDP to 975mV?
> 
> By the way, my PC will only boot right at CLDO_VDDP that ends with *8*, i. e. 88*8*, 89*8*...97*8*...etc. which is weird.


CLDO_VDDP of above ~963V is worse for resolving memory hole on this CPU. Near default is 100% issue for 3333MHz. So lower range is better, it has to be lower than 983mV. I have done a lot of testing for this setting.

I am not disregarding your suggestion on the 3 Rtt settings, I will try that later. I just wish to manually set as The Stilt stated here.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> CLDO_VDDP of above ~963V is worse for resolving memory hole on this CPU. Near default is 100% issue for 3333MHz. So lower range is better, it has to be lower than 983mV. I have done a lot of testing for this setting.
> 
> I am not disregarding your suggestion on the 3 Rtt settings, I will try that later. I just wish to manually set as The Stilt stated here.


OK, I misunderstood you, thought you asked which one I would disable. I think he meant:

Rtt...: Disabled
Rtt...: Dynamic off
Rtt....: RZQ/5


----------



## remnants

For the record: If @Ramad ever asks you for your BIOS settings so he can suggest some memory tweaks, don't ask questions, just send them to him. I did an he made a few suggestions for CAD bus the the RZQ-WERTYUIOP or whatever those settings are







, as well as some voltage tweaks.

I'm down from about 1.425 volts to about 1.4 volts with the tweaks he gave me and I've never lasted this long in the stress test at my full 3200 mhz memory speed.

At 22 minutes and it's never lasted even 5 minutes at 1.4 volts before this.

Very nice work.


----------



## rbgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadaharu*
> 
> i am not trolling. just asking. please dont attack me.
> 
> i wonder when will we get our agesa 1.0.0.6 updates on official site ? Do you know anything about it ? Days, weeks , months , years...
> 
> all websites (reddit-ocnet-guru-asus) said that all mobo's will get their updates mid to late June. We are in July now.
> 
> I know they are working hard and tyring to serve us mininum buggy version, i really appreciate it.
> 
> But i cannot buy a ram without the new QVL list and the new update. ( i gave up waiting new qvl btw.they also said they are gonna add 20 more ram kits but you know .... )
> 
> Another question is ;
> 
> Should i get 2x16 vs 4x8 kits for the 3200 mhz.
> 
> Which one is more stable ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Have a nice day.


1/ BIOS 1403 with AGESA 1.0.0.6 will be public soon.

2/ Buy 1x 4x8 or 2x 2x8. For example G.Skill F4-3200C14-8GFX. I am using 2 kits F4-3200C14-8GFX @ 3200 GHz with 14-14-14-14-34-48 1T and BIOS 1403.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> CLDO_VDDP of above ~963V is worse for resolving memory hole on this CPU. Near default is 100% issue for 3333MHz. So lower range is better, it has to be lower than 983mV. I have done a lot of testing for this setting.


For the 3333 multiplier to work at all I need 980-990 mV.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> For the record: If @Ramad ever asks you for your BIOS settings so he can suggest some memory tweaks, don't ask questions, just send them to him. I did an he made a few suggestions for CAD bus the the RZQ-WERTYUIOP or whatever those settings are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , as well as some voltage tweaks.
> 
> I'm down from about 1.425 volts to about 1.4 volts with the tweaks he gave me and I've never lasted this long in the stress test at my full 3200 mhz memory speed.
> 
> At 22 minutes and it's never lasted even 5 minutes at 1.4 volts before this.
> 
> Very nice work.


I´m beginning to think that my RAM is Samsung E-die IC´s too, because we are using almost the same settings now. I hope you can get the best out of your RAM.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I´m beginning to think that my RAM is Samsung E-die IC´s too, because we are using almost the same settings now. I hope you can get the best out of your RAM.


37 minutes now on stress -- so exciting... well, I am easily amused, lol.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> OK, I misunderstood you, thought you asked which one I would disable. I think he meant:
> 
> Rtt...: Disabled
> Rtt...: Dynamic off
> Rtt....: RZQ/5


+rep







and thank you







, that is what I set and so far AOK, but too short a period of testing to know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> For the 3333 multiplier to work at all I need 980-990 mV.


Every CPU is different in this aspect from what I can tell from member shares plus the 2 CPU I tested with rest HW same.

I have tested in 1mV steps as the dLDO can be programmed this way from 918mV to 938mV is better for posting and no issues in stability testing. Higher than 938mV to ~963mV I have issues at post greatly. [Auto] aka 950mV is complete fail. Friday past I trued 1000mV was ok, then started failing, 999mV and 998mV even worse. Records I have also showed me past testing of 975mV and others between that and 963mV worse.
Quote:


> Also the window is neither static or linear. Because of that the setting which is optimal for frequency x might not be optimal for frequency y. Also since the window is not linear, but more of a wave form e.g. VDDP at 975mV might work perfectly fine whereas 980mV won't be able to train the memory. *The MEMCLK hole is both CPU and DRAM specific, but so far I haven't seen any evidence it being motherboard specimen specific.* This means that swapping either the CPU or the memory (to another CPU or modules) might either introduce or the get rid of the MEMCLK hole.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> For the 3333 multiplier to work at all I need 980-990 mV.


I think you are right. I had to use 908mV to go from 3066 to 3200 instead of 888mV. It might need higher voltage to stabilize higher clocks.

Edit: Further testings shows it´s not the case on my system.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> +rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , that is what I set and so far AOK, but too short a period of testing to know.


I thought you found the right CAD parameters yesterday, what happened?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I think you are right. I had to use 908mV to go from 3066 to 3200 instead of 888mV. It might need higher voltage to stabilize higher clocks.


Updated post above, on 2 CPUs with rest same HW I see as The Stilt has posted, quote in post above.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I thought you found the right CAD parameters yesterday, what happened?


Info was in this post.

Today when using 24 - 24 - 24 - 60 setup passed ~4hrs HCI and other tests. Then when I did time delyed posts as in linked post I have intermittent Q-Code: F9 1x.

1st post of morning pass, unknown time elapsed post pass, another unknown time time elapsed post pass, then wait 20min after shutdown and post pass, then wait 10min after shutdown and post pass, then wait 15min after shutdown and post pass, wait 12min after shutdown and post fail Q-Code F9 1x, then on automatic repost all fine.

So now trying different angle, setting as much to do with memory from [Auto] to manual settings.


----------



## sadaharu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzyo99*
> 
> do you actually need the 32GB RAM? If you can avoid it, you should.
> 
> Otherwise I'd go 2x16GB as there's less stress on the IMC that way.


I think for future 4k systems will need 32gb kits. If not ı just like the looking of them








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I have that feeling again, of a new BIOS may be here today or tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that so called youtube reviewers or online reviewers don´t talk about this: Link


I hope so. I literally look forward to that bios.

Thanks for all the replies.

After release, im gonna go with that ;

F4-3200C14Q-32GTZ or LED one. But it still got the blues for youu. I means bugs.

or that if i can sell one of my kidneys ;

CMD32GX4M4C3200C14M

or maybe gonna wait for 32 gb Flare X 3200 on the QVL list.


----------



## ozzyo99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadaharu*
> 
> I think for future 4k systems will need 32gb kits. If not ı just like the looking of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so. I literally look forward to that bios.
> 
> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> After release, im gonna go with that ;
> 
> F4-3200C14Q-32GTZ
> 
> or that if i can sell one of my kidneys ;
> 
> CMD32GX4M4C3200C14M
> 
> or maybe gonna wait for 32 gb Flare X 3200 on the QVL list.


I don't see any 4K system needing 32GB DDR4, we'll be mid DDR5 before that becomes even close to an eventuality.

Unless you're doing some serious rendering etc there's no need for more than 16GB.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Updated post above, on 2 CPUs with rest same HW I see as The Stilt has posted, quote in post above.
> Info was in this post.
> 
> Today when using 24 - 24 - 24 - 60 setup passed ~4hrs HCI and other tests. Then when I did time delyed posts as in linked post I have intermittent Q-Code: F9 1x.
> 
> 1st post of morning pass, unknown time elapsed post pass, another unknown time time elapsed post pass, then wait 20min after shutdown and post pass, then wait 10min after shutdown and post pass, then wait 15min after shutdown and post pass, wait 12min after shutdown and post fail Q-Code F9 1x, then on automatic repost all fine.
> 
> So now trying different angle, setting as much to do with memory from [Auto] to manual settings.


Seems random, which makes it harder to find the cause of it. I still feel your ODT drive impedance is low, did you try 30 or 40 for the third drive (ODT)?


----------



## ninogui

Has any 1700 owner tried to run a different VID on the P states like 30 for 1.25 default or 28 for 1.3 ?

I wonder if this helps more stable voltage with less nedd for llc on higher clocks


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadaharu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ozzyo99*
> 
> do you actually need the 32GB RAM? If you can avoid it, you should.
> 
> Otherwise I'd go 2x16GB as there's less stress on the IMC that way.
> 
> 
> 
> I think for future 4k systems will need 32gb kits. If not ı just like the looking of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I have that feeling again, of a new BIOS may be here today or tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that so called youtube reviewers or online reviewers don´t talk about this: Link
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so. I literally look forward to that bios.
> 
> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> After release, im gonna go with that ;
> 
> F4-3200C14Q-32GTZ or LED one. But it still got the blues for youu. I means bugs.
> 
> or that if i can sell one of my kidneys ;
> 
> CMD32GX4M4C3200C14M
> 
> or maybe gonna wait for 32 gb Flare X 3200 on the QVL list.
Click to expand...

I'd go for F4-3200C14D-32GTZ. They are rockstable at 3200-14-13-13-13-26-42-1T(GD enabled).
For a 64GB quad setup we'll probably have to wait for some major breakthrough by AMD. Other than occasionally boot into Windows I had zero success with a quad setup at 3200 MT/s.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninogui*
> 
> Has any 1700 owner tried to run a different VID on the P states like 30 for 1.25 default or 28 for 1.3 ?
> 
> I wonder if this helps more stable voltage with less nedd for llc on higher clocks


Increasing PState 0 VID is broken, has been since release of platform. I do check







.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninogui*
> 
> Has any 1700 owner tried to run a different VID on the P states like 30 for 1.25 default or 28 for 1.3 ?
> 
> I wonder if this helps more stable voltage with less nedd for llc on higher clocks


A while back it was advised to not touch VID on the P-states (in particular P0) due to a firmware bug. I'm running a BIOS-based P-state overclock and have not touched the VID there, just using offset voltage in Extreme Tweaker.

Since I learned a few things about the platform and the BIOS has matured, I've started leaving LLC on Auto on all VRM's and it's working well for me so far.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Increasing PState 0 VID is broken, has been since release of platform.


Dang, you beat me, Gup'!


----------



## gupsterg

I guess we were both in the same place at the same time, doing the same thing







.

Great minds think a like







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Seems random, which makes it harder to find the cause of it. I still feel your ODT drive impedance is low, did you try 30 or 40 for the third drive (ODT)?


Totally random







.

Totally intermittent







.

Now same OC profile as usual:-

3.8_3333F_60O_1403SP.txt 19k .txt file


With:-

Rtt...: Disabled
Rtt...: Dynamic off
Rtt....: RZQ/5

CAD Bus: 24 - 24 - 24 - 24

Several power ups 0 issues, then 2x Q-Code: F9







and 3rd automatic retry AOK, next power up ok, next one again 2x Q-Code: F9







, 3rd automatic post AOK.

I checked room ambient and no difference from prior 0 issue posts on same setup.

Trying something else. Will revisit CAD Bus Config tweak another time.


----------



## LeadbyFaith21

Since updating to BIOS 1403, I've gotten a couple random crashes to Q-Code 8 and consistent crashing to Q-Code 8 if I launch Halo Wars 2. Has anyone else had this issue or know what the Q-Code 8 represents?


----------



## sadaharu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> With Ramad's/harrysun's method you can actually keep ProcODT down at 60 Ohm. At least that's true for both of my F4-320014D-32GTZ (Samsung B-die; DR)


ı dont know much about procdt type of overclock.

im a simple user. set to 3200, adjust voltage , adjust timings then keep going.

nothing more nothing less.









but your answer makes me little confusing.


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I´m beginning to think that my RAM is Samsung E-die IC´s too, because we are using almost the same settings now. I hope you can get the best out of your RAM.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> My setup includes:
> 
> C6H @Bios all
> Ryzen 5 1600 @3.9Ghz, BCLK 110 and 1.3V.
> Viper Elite Series DDR4 16GB (2 x 8GB) 3200MHz @2933 (14-16-16-16-32) using 2666Mhz strap and 1.36V.


You might indeed have E-dies. The RAM ICs on the sample of Viper Elites TweakTown was testing were E-die.

My 16GB Kit F4-3200C15D-16GVKB with E-die does 3200-16-16-16-16-36-52-2T easily with only ProcODT set to 96. Even 15-15-15-15-35-50-2T is stable, but without any performance improvement compared to CL16.


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I´m beginning to think that my RAM is Samsung E-die IC´s too, because we are using almost the same settings now. I hope you can get the best out of your RAM.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadaharu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> With Ramad's/harrysun's method you can actually keep ProcODT down at 60 Ohm. At least that's true for both of my F4-320014D-32GTZ (Samsung B-die; DR)
> 
> 
> 
> ı dont know much about procdt type of overclock.
> 
> im a simple user. set to 3200, adjust voltage , adjust timings then keep going.
> 
> nothing more nothing less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but your answer makes me little confusing.
Click to expand...

If you wanna run 32GB at 3200 MT/s you gotta do a little more than just adjust voltages and basic timings. But the settings are all there in the post I linked and the community will help you out.
Before I switched to Ryzen three weeks ago, I knew little more than you do now. It'll all come to you.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> You might indeed have E-dies. The RAM ICs on the sample of Viper Elites TweakTown was testing were E-die.
> 
> My 16GB Kit F4-3200C15D-16GVKB with E-die does 3200-16-16-16-16-36-52-2T easily with only ProcODT set to 96. Even 15-15-15-15-35-50-2T is stable, but without any performance improvement compared to CL16.


I bought the RAM because of that review, it should be a single rank pair that with the timings 16-16-16-36, but the pair I got is a double rank with timings 16-18-18-18-36. This is what confused me, and I wanted to return them but I kept the RAM because it reacts well to voltage but isn´t good to overclock (yet). I can still return them because they are, technically, not the RAM I ordered.


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I bought the RAM because of that review, it should be a single rank pair that with the timings 16-16-16-36, but the pair I got is a double rank with timings 16-18-18-18-36. This is what confused me, and I wanted to return them but I kept the RAM because it reacts well to voltage but isn´t good to overclock (yet). I can still return them because they are, technically, not the RAM I ordered.


8GB sticks with E-die are always dual rank. Due to interleaving dual rank is supposed to have a performance advantage in everyday usage scenarios compared to single rank, which should make up for the lack in overclockability. At least that's what I'm told.


----------



## ninogui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> A while back it was advised to not touch VID on the P-states (in particular P0) due to a firmware bug. I'm running a BIOS-based P-state overclock and have not touched the VID there, just using offset voltage in Extreme Tweaker.
> 
> Since I learned a few things about the platform and the BIOS has matured, I've started leaving LLC on Auto on all VRM's and it's working well for me so far.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Dang, you beat me, Gup'!


What do you guys mean.. my readings in both aida and hwinfo match up to what I change in the pstate
I have p0 set for the advised 1700 3A , tried some multiplier value from 95 to 98, and got it running pretty stable at 3.742ghz 1.243 / 1.264 cpuvolt
offset cpuvid is .08 something and vdsoc .037 something

can use both high performance and ryzen optimized plans, performance will stay up top 100% of time, get the ryzen optimized to minimum 40% I get 1.547ghz to 1.6 something and low cpuvid of 0.6 to 0.9 volt

edit I see whats posted on first page I will look into that


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I guess we were both in the same place at the same time, doing the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Great minds think a like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Seems random, which makes it harder to find the cause of it. I still feel your ODT drive impedance is low, did you try 30 or 40 for the third drive (ODT)?
> 
> 
> 
> Totally random
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Totally intermittent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Now same OC profile as usual:-
> 
> 3.8_3333F_60O_1403SP.txt 19k .txt file
> 
> 
> With:-
> 
> Rtt...: Disabled
> Rtt...: Dynamic off
> Rtt....: RZQ/5
> 
> CAD Bus: 24 - 24 - 24 - 24
> 
> Several power ups 0 issues, then 2x Q-Code: F9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and 3rd automatic retry AOK, next power up ok, next one again 2x Q-Code: F9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , 3rd automatic post AOK.
> 
> I checked room ambient and no difference from prior 0 issue posts on same setup.
> 
> Trying something else. Will revisit CAD Bus Config tweak another time.
Click to expand...

I'd blame it on traing. AFIK it trains every time you start the machine. Who's saying it does it exactly the same every time?
I'm still chasing my tail with this driver crash, almost down to trying a different board with all the same parts,OS included which is fresh.
I now have the Samsung back in but IIRC that didn't make any difference.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninogui*
> 
> What do you guys mean.. my readings in both aida and hwinfo match up to what I change in the pstate
> I have p0 set for the advised 1700 3A , tried some multiplier value from 95 to 98, and got it running pretty stable at 3.742ghz 1.243 / 1.264 cpuvolt
> offset cpuvid is .08 something and vdsoc .037 something
> 
> can use both high performance and ryzen optimized plans, performance will stay up top 100% of time, get the ryzen optimized to minimum 40% I get 1.547ghz to 1.6 something and low cpuvid of 0.6 to 0.9 volt
> 
> edit I see whats posted on first page I will look into that


Information came from an ASUS engineer. It may have changed, but that's the last actual information we received. If you get it to work then maybe things are fine now. I don't think it's necessary to change it however as the offset voltage method works great. My chip goes from 1500 mhz to 3800 mhz (98 in P0 for FID) at voltages ranging from about 0.6 to about 1.4.

So, I've never looked back at the VID.


----------



## Firefreak

Well, getting a little progress on my Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200MHz 2x16GB (CMK32GX4M2B3200C16).v4.31 (Probably Samsung B-die, DR)

I can boot fine into windows using 14-18-18-18-36-54-1T @ 3200 with:
DOCP Standard
DRAM 1.42v
DRAM Boot 1.42v
SOC 1.19v
CAD: 60-60-60-60 Ohm
CMD 1T
ProcODT: 120 Ohm
Manually entered all XMP timings.

Not completely stable yet but alot better than before. SOC voltage, ProcODT and CAD values seem to have the most effect on stability.

Not sure why but the DPC Latency is now 40-500us instead of 1000-1700us at 2400 strap.


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firefreak*
> 
> Well, getting a little progress on my Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200MHz 2x16GB (CMK32GX4M2B3200C16).v4.31 (Probably Samsung B-die, DR)
> 
> I can boot fine into windows using 14-18-18-18-36-54-1T @ 3200 with:
> DOCP Standard
> DRAM 1.42v
> DRAM Boot 1.42v
> SOC 1.9v
> CAD: 60-60-60-60 Ohm
> CMD 1T
> ProcODT: 120 Ohm
> Manually entered all XMP timings.
> 
> Not completely stable yet but alot better than before. SOC voltage, ProcODT and CAD values seem to have the most effect on stability.
> 
> Not sure why but the DPC Latency is now 40-500us instead of 1000-1700us at 2400 strap.


1.9v on SOC? serious or typo?


----------



## R71800XSS

*New record* in Ryzen memory:

G.Skill Trident Z - 8 GB (F4-3600C17-4GTZ)

*4079,2* MHz with this latencies CL18-20-20-58-93-1T.

Read more https://elchapuzasinformatico.com/2017/07/amd-ryzen-rompe-record-viendo-la-ram-ddr4-alcanza-los-40792-mhz/



PD: "Some are so much and others like me waiting for the PC can boot when the "shopkeeper" resend me the new memory ..."


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Personally 1.45V would be utter limit of VDIMM I'd apply, the board overvolts VDIMM slightly compared to set value.
> 
> 2666MHz at 1.4xV is nutty in my opinion, too low a MHz for voltage.
> 
> I'd perhaps consider not using that RAM MHz and wait for better UEFI.


Can you recommend where I can get a good version of the 9945 bios? I've tried downloading two different kinds and when i go to the BIOS and to the EZ Flash it tells the 9945 bios isn't valid?


----------



## Kriant

Gah, it seems that I'm hitting a trade-off wall if one even exists where now that I'm running 3200 mhz on RAM I can't push past 3950mhz without failing prime.


----------



## CwStrife

Trying to load BIOS 9945 it says it's "NOT A PROPER BIOS!"

I've tried it across multiple USB sticks and my hard drive, won't work.... I'm on bios 1403 now with AGESA 1006 but it's completely unstable for me at this point.

I've got everything back to default settings, upped SOC voltage to 1.15V and I can get back into windows but I get crashes constantly....

Any ideas why BIOS 9945 won't load in? I'm afraid to try anything without asking first as I don't want to mess anything up.

Thank you!


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Trying to load BIOS 9945 it says it's "NOT A PROPER BIOS!"
> 
> I've tried it across multiple USB sticks and my hard drive, won't work.... I'm on bios 1403 now with AGESA 1006 but it's completely unstable for me at this point.
> 
> I've got everything back to default settings, upped SOC voltage to 1.15V and I can get back into windows but I get crashes constantly....
> 
> Any ideas why BIOS 9945 won't load in? I'm afraid to try anything without asking first as I don't want to mess anything up.
> 
> Thank you!


You have to use the Flashback feature. I believe you can't flash earlier BIOSes using the utility in the BIOS.


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> You have to use the Flashback feature. I believe you can't flash earlier BIOSes using the utility in the BIOS.


Ok so what do I do? Can someone please help me so I do it right?


----------



## Kriant




----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Ok so what do I do? Can someone please help me so I do it right?


Check the very first post in this thread. There's an instructional video.


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Check the very first post in this thread. There's an instructional video.


Thank you, got it. Thanks for your patience and time sir.


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Check the very first post in this thread. There's an instructional video.


OK SO..... I followed the instructions, formatted the USB drive again named it BIOS just like in the video, put the 9945 bios on there renamed it C6H just like he had his. Turn off the PC, put the stick into the BIOS usb slot, then hit and hold the BIOS button until it blinks and let go. After about a minute or so it goes solid blue and won't do anything else. After waiting several more minutes, remove the stick and see i'm still at the 1403 BIOS when I start the PC...

Any idea why it's going solid blue. Can't seem to find anything about that.

GOT IT


----------



## wolfpack122

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> OK SO..... I followed the instructions, formatted the USB drive again named it BIOS just like in the video, put the 9945 bios on there renamed it C6H just like he had his. Turn off the PC, put the stick into the BIOS usb slot, then hit and hold the BIOS button until it blinks and let go. After about a minute or so it goes solid blue and won't do anything else. After waiting several more minutes, remove the stick and see i'm still at the 1403 BIOS when I start the PC...
> 
> Any idea why it's going solid blue. Can't seem to find anything about that.





Was the USB stick formatted to FAT32? Was the bios named C6H.CAP in caps? Did you insert it into the correct USB port? Did you hold the BIOS Flashback button for at least 5 seconds before releasing it? Did you wait until the blue light went off? Did you try a different USB stick?


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> OK SO..... I followed the instructions, formatted the USB drive again named it BIOS just like in the video, put the 9945 bios on there renamed it C6H just like he had his. Turn off the PC, put the stick into the BIOS usb slot, then hit and hold the BIOS button until it blinks and let go. After about a minute or so it goes solid blue and won't do anything else. After waiting several more minutes, remove the stick and see i'm still at the 1403 BIOS when I start the PC...
> 
> Any idea why it's going solid blue. Can't seem to find anything about that.


C6H.CAP right? On a FAT32 formatted USB stick? In the right USB port? With the computer turned off?


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Check the very first post in this thread. There's an instructional video.
> 
> 
> 
> OK SO..... I followed the instructions, formatted the USB drive again named it BIOS just like in the video, put the 9945 bios on there renamed it C6H just like he had his. Turn off the PC, put the stick into the BIOS usb slot, then hit and hold the BIOS button until it blinks and let go. After about a minute or so it goes solid blue and won't do anything else. After waiting several more minutes, remove the stick and see i'm still at the 1403 BIOS when I start the PC...
> 
> Any idea why it's going solid blue. Can't seem to find anything about that.
Click to expand...

Did you name the Bios C6HCAP?


----------



## CwStrife

....got it.. I'm an IDIOT It didn't detect the USB stick first go around for some reason. Sorry about that guys. Anyways on 9945 now...

Multi x 39 = CPU 3.9GHz
DDR 2400 - on DDR3000 timings (only ones that seem to be loaded into this GSkrill Trident Z RGB 3000MHz stuff)

CPU Voltage 1.40V
CPU LLC Level 2 as suggested
RAM Voltage 1.35V
SOC Voltage 1.15V

Anything anyone can suggest to try and get this running better? I'm running 4x8GB of Trident Z RGB 3000MHz which is Hynix modules. I feel like my voltages are wayy too high still

Like i've set the ram voltage to 1.35V but the Asus Monitor is reading it at a constant 1.373-1.375V which is way more than i'm giving it. Why is this thing wanting so much voltage at 2400MHz and relaxed timings?


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> ....got it.. I'm an IDIOT It didn't detect the USB stick first go around for some reason. Sorry about that guys. Anyways on 9945 now...
> 
> Multi x 39 = CPU 3.9GHz
> DDR 2400 - on DDR3000 timings (only ones that seem to be loaded into this GSkrill Trident Z RGB 3000MHz stuff)
> 
> CPU Voltage 1.40V
> CPU LLC Level 2 as suggested
> RAM Voltage 1.35V
> SOC Voltage 1.15V
> 
> Anything anyone can suggest to try and get this running better? I'm running 4x8GB of Trident Z RGB 3000MHz which is Hynix modules. I feel like my voltages are wayy too high still
> 
> Like i've set the ram voltage to 1.35V but the Asus Monitor is reading it at a constant 1.373-1.375V which is way more than i'm giving it. Why is this thing wanting so much voltage at 2400MHz and relaxed timings?


The voltage you're reading could be the VRM as opposed to the voltage going to the modules. Some droop occurs so at the module it would be less. The monitor doesn't actually measure the voltage in the DIMM set I don't think. Also, set your DRAM load line to auto or maybe something like 2. If you have the LLC cranked it will boost the voltage under load.

'Bout all I can think of.


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> The voltage you're reading could be the VRM as opposed to the voltage going to the modules. Some droop occurs so at the module it would be less. The monitor doesn't actually measure the voltage in the DIMM set I don't think. Also, set your DRAM load line to auto or maybe something like 2. If you have the LLC cranked it will boost the voltage under load.
> 
> 'Bout all I can think of.


So this is what i'm at:

38.25 multiplier 3825MHz
CPU voltage 1.375V
CPU LLC Level 2
CPU Overvolt 120%

DRAM 2800MHz
16-18-18-18-38-1T
DRAM Voltage 1.385V
DRAM Overvolt 110%

SOC 1.20V (Can't get it stable without this being at 1.20V, is this NORMAL? For it to be so high?

When trying to post at 4GHz with the settings above even bumping to 1.4V or 1.425V does nothing. Is it safe to continue increasing the SOC Voltage? I've seen back when all this first came out everyone said to stay away from going above 1.20V....


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 9945 maybe better for you, that is still AGESA 1.0.0.6 but not RC4 as found in 1401 onwards.
> 
> 9945 is supposed to have IMC FW tuned for 2 dimms per channel, which you are using.
> 
> I'm not knocking 1401 onwards, but I am on 1 dimm per channel, single rank. Also early on in thread IIRC The Stilt posted some shares on Hynix RAM IC IIRC, may have been MFR and AFR. Have search, perhaps others will chime in.
> 
> Try 9945, see how that goes IMO.


I'm now using 9945 with stable results but my ram voltage is still high. Also, SOC voltage at anything under like 1.15V is a crapshoot with 1.20V being stable for 2800MHz ram and 3.8GHz CPU. Best overclock I got so far on CPU is 3.95GHz but at 4.0GHz it won't run Prime95 or anything for that matter really even at 1.425V.

Ram still seems to be an issue. I need to give it 1.385V for it to be stable at the 2800MHz rating even though it's Trident Z RGB 3000MHz (Hynix modules).

Any ideas why I need these voltages, and is this safe? The RAM in Asus AI Suite 3 shows me 1.417V even though I have manually put in 1.385V with only 110% overvolt allowed.


----------



## arcDaniel

Please, do a CMOS-Reset and run you System complete at default Bios Settings, try if that ist 100% stable and see (and tell us) your voltages (and default Settings) there.


----------



## Viper61x23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viper61x23*
> 
> I cannot seem to shutdown anymore, I click shutdown in Windows, it gets to almost shutting off, appears to give a code 8 and then starts up again.
> 
> When I power on initially, it fails, powers off and on again and then boots.
> 
> I have done a bios reset and flashed to 1403 but still the same.
> 
> Anyone else had this issue where you cannot power off?


Still having no luck. The only way to power off is to hold the power button for 5 seconds. However then I cannot use the same button (or the oboard start button) to power on, I have to turn off the PSU at at the back, turning on the PSU immediately goes into boot mode.

I can't tell if its a PSU issue or the MB or CPU









Any thoughts guys?


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcDaniel*
> 
> Please, do a CMOS-Reset and run you System complete at default Bios Settings, try if that ist 100% stable and see (and tell us) your voltages (and default Settings) there.




You can see the CPU voltage is high but that flutters from 1.250V all the way to 1.48V but never at 100% load. I guess it's just very lose with how much power it gets on auto.

I notice that with the SOC voltage this low my computer is more slow, I actually have to wait a noticeable second or two longer for things to open, or they may just not open which is strange... Any ideas whats with that?

As for DRAM voltage you got me stumped... Anything over this stock setting, if I touch absolutely anything it goes right up to 1.417V and stays there I don't get it.


----------



## arcDaniel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the CPU voltage is high but that flutters from 1.250V all the way to 1.48V but never at 100% load. I guess it's just very lose with how much power it gets on auto.
> 
> I notice that with the SOC voltage this low my computer is more slow, I actually have to wait a noticeable second or two longer for things to open, or they may just not open which is strange... Any ideas whats with that?
> 
> As for DRAM voltage you got me stumped... Anything over this stock setting, if I touch absolutely anything it goes right up to 1.417V and stays there I don't get it.


Very Strange. Why didn't you CPU-Z show the Vcore (and other normal showing values)?


----------



## wolfpack122

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viper61x23*
> 
> Still having no luck. The only way to power off is to hold the power button for 5 seconds. However then I cannot use the same button (or the oboard start button) to power on, I have to turn off the PSU at at the back, turning on the PSU immediately goes into boot mode.
> 
> I can't tell if its a PSU issue or the MB or CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts guys?





I think someone mentioned that this might be related to 'Fast Startup'.
Read this to find out how to turn it off: https://www.howtogeek.com/243901/the-pros-and-cons-of-windows-10s-fast-startup-mode/


----------



## Firefreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leareynl*
> 
> 1.9v on SOC? serious or typo?


Typo ofcourse









Edited post. 1.19v is what I meant.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Totally random
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Totally intermittent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Now same OC profile as usual:-
> 
> 3.8_3333F_60O_1403SP.txt 19k .txt file
> 
> 
> With:-
> 
> Rtt...: Disabled
> Rtt...: Dynamic off
> Rtt....: RZQ/5
> 
> CAD Bus: 24 - 24 - 24 - 24
> 
> Several power ups 0 issues, then 2x Q-Code: F9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and 3rd automatic retry AOK, next power up ok, next one again 2x Q-Code: F9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , 3rd automatic post AOK.
> 
> I checked room ambient and no difference from prior 0 issue posts on same setup.
> 
> Trying something else. Will revisit CAD Bus Config tweak another time.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'd blame it on traing. AFIK it trains every time you start the machine. Who's saying it does it exactly the same every time?
> I'm still chasing my tail with this driver crash, almost down to trying a different board with all the same parts,OS included which is fresh.
> I now have the Samsung back in but IIRC that didn't make any difference.
Click to expand...

Yeah I do think it's FW issue and yes I do believe the training process is changing and we may not have access to the setting which is.

Yeah read your issue in another thread, no idea what to suggest, but clearly "platform" is picky about RAM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the CPU voltage is high but that flutters from 1.250V all the way to 1.48V but never at 100% load. I guess it's just very lose with how much power it gets on auto.
> 
> I notice that with the SOC voltage this low my computer is more slow, I actually have to wait a noticeable second or two longer for things to open, or they may just not open which is strange... Any ideas whats with that?
> 
> As for DRAM voltage you got me stumped... Anything over this stock setting, if I touch absolutely anything it goes right up to 1.417V and stays there I don't get it.


The voltages your observing when at stock is usual for Precision Boost/XFR. The higher voltages than "overclocking" guidance voltages is permissible as at stock your not doing all cores clocks as high as an OC. Which creates higher load on CPU.

In OP of my thread see section Precision Boost and XFR info. You'll see as CPU go to 3.5GHz+ number of cores reaching higher speed will drop. Use HWiNFO and you will see xyz cores boosting and so on.

I reckon as your using Hynix and 4 sticks you are:-

a) experiencing issues.
b) needed higher voltage than other RAM kit users.

Either you swap RAM to something that Ryzen CPU/FW likes or get the best you can with current setup and wait for improved FW.


----------



## ninogui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Information came from an ASUS engineer. It may have changed, but that's the last actual information we received. If you get it to work then maybe things are fine now. I don't think it's necessary to change it however as the offset voltage method works great. My chip goes from 1500 mhz to 3800 mhz (98 in P0 for FID) at voltages ranging from about 0.6 to about 1.4.
> 
> So, I've never looked back at the VID.


Thks for the replies remnant and the stilt

I am sticking to the utility posted on first page with P0 at 38.25x / 1.3V and P1 at 15.6x 0.88125V
It ssems pretty stable, anything lower than 1.3V for 38.25x will crash prime small
Cpu temp maxes out at 65ºC

Does this sounds reasonable ?

What settings should I use on RAM (3200 gfx flareX 2x8GB) to get it stable on a higher frequency ?


----------



## T800

I tried The Stilt's 3466 settings for GSkill Flare X 3200 C14 2x8GB kit with no luck. PC boots fine but there was no stability. At the time RAM voltage was set to 1.40V, SOC voltage was set to 1.175V.

I also tried 3600MHz with no luck.

All happened with 1403 BIOS.


----------



## sadaharu

If you wanna run 32GB at 3200 MT/s you gotta do a little more than just adjust voltages and basic timings. But the settings are all there in the post I linked and the community will help you out.
Before I switched to Ryzen three weeks ago, I knew little more than you do now. It'll all come to you.







[/quote]

i d not wanna burn anything man.

return policy is very ****e in my country. and amazon is also a problem because of long delivery time.

so you said rockstable it means no crashing on games ? Im mostly a gamer but in future, i might need to use matlab, c++, or more programs at the same time.

also im dont wanna give up gaming performance. 3200 is the solid point for gaming experience for ryzen.

can you tell me about your temps ? arctic freezer is good for oc ing 1800x - 1700x ? my plan is go with h115i but if yours is better i think buy that one.


----------



## MuddyPaws

I get my board back with new cpu. gonna leave oc'ing for now I got other builds to deal with. but I will keep and eye on this thread. I see your making up some ground even with the random effects on different set up's. good work guys your efforts are very much appreciated.


----------



## lordzed83

@elmor this 1403 is a keeper. Iw set it changed vboot to 1.4 from 1.38 no boot up f9 anymore. Cant see anything i dislike in this bios.

This is first bios i can call out of BETA state


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T800*
> 
> I tried The Stilt's 3466 settings for GSkill Flare X 3200 C14 2x8GB kit with no luck. PC boots fine but there was no stability. At the time RAM voltage was set to 1.40V, SOC voltage was set to 1.175V.
> 
> I also tried 3600MHz with no luck.
> 
> All happened with 1403 BIOS.


Also not stable with my 2x8GB sticks Trident Z RGB - F4-3200C14D-16GTZR

*But got them +1400% Memtest stable with following settings, maybe you can try that:*

3466Mhz @ 14-14-14-34

TRC: 48
TWR: 26
TFAW: 28
TRFC: 312

Ram voltage: 1.385v
Vboot: 1.385v
ProDT: 53.3 ohm
Soc: auto (hovering around 1.15v)

Rest on auto!

with Very good AIDA64 and other Bench Results!

Good Luck!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Totally random
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Totally intermittent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Now same OC profile as usual:-
> 
> 3.8_3333F_60O_1403SP.txt 19k .txt file
> 
> 
> With:-
> 
> Rtt...: Disabled
> Rtt...: Dynamic off
> Rtt....: RZQ/5
> 
> CAD Bus: 24 - 24 - 24 - 24
> 
> Several power ups 0 issues, then 2x Q-Code: F9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and 3rd automatic retry AOK, next power up ok, next one again 2x Q-Code: F9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , 3rd automatic post AOK.
> 
> I checked room ambient and no difference from prior 0 issue posts on same setup.
> 
> Trying something else. Will revisit CAD Bus Config tweak another time.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'd blame it on traing. AFIK it trains every time you start the machine. Who's saying it does it exactly the same every time?
> I'm still chasing my tail with this driver crash, almost down to trying a different board with all the same parts,OS included which is fresh.
> I now have the Samsung back in but IIRC that didn't make any difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I do think it's FW issue and yes I do believe the training process is changing and we may not have access to the setting which is.
> 
> Yeah read your issue in another thread, no idea what to suggest, but clearly "platform" is picky about RAM.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the CPU voltage is high but that flutters from 1.250V all the way to 1.48V but never at 100% load. I guess it's just very lose with how much power it gets on auto.
> 
> I notice that with the SOC voltage this low my computer is more slow, I actually have to wait a noticeable second or two longer for things to open, or they may just not open which is strange... Any ideas whats with that?
> 
> As for DRAM voltage you got me stumped... Anything over this stock setting, if I touch absolutely anything it goes right up to 1.417V and stays there I don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The voltages your observing when at stock is usual for Precision Boost/XFR. The higher voltages than "overclocking" guidance voltages is permissible as at stock your not doing all cores clocks as high as an OC. Which creates higher load on CPU.
> 
> In OP of my thread see section Precision Boost and XFR info. You'll see as CPU go to 3.5GHz+ number of cores reaching higher speed will drop. Use HWiNFO and you will see xyz cores boosting and so on.
> 
> I reckon as your using Hynix and 4 sticks you are:-
> 
> a) experiencing issues.
> b) needed higher voltage than other RAM kit users.
> 
> Either you swap RAM to something that Ryzen CPU/FW likes or get the best you can with current setup and wait for improved FW.
Click to expand...

It's not the ram either. After a while the same issue started again. This time I'm trying PCIe at Gen2


----------



## ninogui

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Also not stable with my 2x8GB sticks Trident Z RGB - F4-3200C14D-16GTZR
> 
> *But got them +1400% Memtest stable with following settings, maybe you can try that:*
> 
> 3466Mhz @ 14-14-14-34
> 
> TRC: 48
> TWR: 26
> TFAW: 28
> TRFC: 312
> 
> Ram voltage: 1.385v
> Vboot: 1.385v
> ProDT: 53.3 ohm
> Soc: auto (hovering around 1.15v)
> 
> Rest on auto!
> 
> with Very good AIDA64 and other Bench Results!
> 
> Good Luck!






Great

Please keep those 3200 flareX gtx coming ! I need to try new (or old) things to get over 3200ghz on reasonable long term voltage


----------



## Kildar

I'm still having USB dropout and micro freezing when gaming issues with the 1400 series bios.

Anyone else??


----------



## MuddyPaws

many thanks to https://www.cclonline.com/ who I know watch this thread, top man for such a great service as always, sorry off topic I know but these guys are awesome.


----------



## hurricane28

No problems here so far everything runs like champ luckily.

Only overclocking is still slightly broken but as for the rest i can't complain really.


----------



## mct1980

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> I'm still having USB dropout and micro freezing when gaming issues with the 1400 series bios.
> 
> Anyone else??


Yeah the stuttering has always been there for me with the 1700x and GTX1080. Varies from game to game and seems to be GPU since the core load drops when this happens. There is a thread about this over at the geforce forums so this might not platform related if you're running with Nvidia.
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/1004600/geforce-drivers/all-games-stuttering-with-fps-drops-since-windows-10-creators-update/1/


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> You have to use the Flashback feature. I believe you can't flash earlier BIOSes using the utility in the BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so what do I do? Can someone please help me so I do it right?
Click to expand...

Read subsection 2.2 of the C6H User Guide (predominantly red and black booklet, supplied with the motherboard).


----------



## Wolfy PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> I'm still having USB dropout and micro freezing when gaming issues with the 1400 series bios.
> 
> Anyone else??


Same for me for the usb


----------



## Kildar

It does it all the time but is worse and more noticed more when gaming.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*


Yeah the stuttering has always been there for me with the 1700x and GTX1080. Varies from game to game and seems to be GPU since the core load drops when this happens. There is a thread about this over at the geforce forums so this might not platform related if you're running with Nvidia.
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/1004600/geforce-drivers/all-games-stuttering-with-fps-drops-since-windows-10-creators-update/1/[/quote]


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viper61x23*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Viper61x23*
> 
> I cannot seem to shutdown anymore, I click shutdown in Windows, it gets to almost shutting off, appears to give a code 8 and then starts up again.
> 
> When I power on initially, it fails, powers off and on again and then boots.
> 
> I have done a bios reset and flashed to 1403 but still the same.
> 
> Anyone else had this issue where you cannot power off?
> 
> 
> 
> Still having no luck. The only way to power off is to hold the power button for 5 seconds. However then I cannot use the same button (or the oboard start button) to power on, I have to turn off the PSU at at the back, turning on the PSU immediately goes into boot mode.
> 
> I can't tell if its a PSU issue or the MB or CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts guys?
Click to expand...

To test the PSU, disconnect it from the motherboard. Download a copy of one of the ATX12V specifications from the Internet. Find the schematic for the main power connector to the motherboard. Find the pin used to control the PSU (pin 16 green wire). Black wires are ground/common, orange are +3.3 Vdc, yellow are +12 Vdc, red are +5 Vdc. With PSU powered, but the connector free, there should be no voltage to the power pins, except the purple wire pin 9. When pin 16 is connected to common with a jumper, all the voltages should be present on the connector.

(This is how the motherboard can turn on power when it is nominally off. To use a 19th century phrase, it pulls itself up by its boot straps. This phrase is the source of our modern usage of 'booting' applied to computers.)

If the PSU checks out OK, then your reset button may be bad, or the motherboard anti-bounce circuit could have a problem, or there is a short somewhere to a standoff, (the list at this point is endless).


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninogui*
> 
> Thks for the replies remnant and the stilt
> 
> I am sticking to the utility posted on first page with P0 at 38.25x / 1.3V and P1 at 15.6x 0.88125V
> It ssems pretty stable, anything lower than 1.3V for 38.25x will crash prime small
> Cpu temp maxes out at 65ºC
> 
> Does this sounds reasonable ?
> 
> What settings should I use on RAM (3200 gfx flareX 2x8GB) to get it stable on a higher frequency ?


Not too far off from what I'm experiencing with my 1700 non-X processor. I'm at about 1.352 to 1.373 volts for a stable 38x overclock. I have all P-states but P0 set at auto and I throttle at low load down to 1500 mhz and about 0.6 volts.

I'm running a higher voltage than you, and my temps are about 70C with a Noctua NH-U12S cooler with a single fan. Sounds pretty close to yours as well. With BIOS based P-state overclocking you can, if you wish, get rid of having to use the utility to overclock. That was a workaround early on but it's not really needed.

When I did mine, I learned it from here: https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/769094-guide-to-p-state-variable-frequency-overclocking-on-the-crosshair-vi-hero/


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Not too far off from what I'm experiencing with my 1700 non-X processor. I'm at about 1.352 to 1.373 volts for a stable 38x overclock. I have all P-states but P0 set at auto and I throttle at low load down to 1500 mhz and about 0.6 volts.
> 
> I'm running a higher voltage than you, and my temps are about 70C with a Noctua NH-U12S cooler with a single fan. Sounds pretty close to yours as well. With BIOS based P-state overclocking you can, if you wish, get rid of having to use the utility to overclock. That was a workaround early on but it's not really needed.
> 
> When I did mine, I learned it from here: https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/769094-guide-to-p-state-variable-frequency-overclocking-on-the-crosshair-vi-hero/


That seems a bit hot for that voltage. Is the SenseMi Skew disabled? I got to 70c at 1.425v with my NH-D15 with 1 fan


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> *1403* Just an update for anyone running 1800X dual rank 4x8GB Samsung e-die (namely Corsair CMU32GX4M4C3466C16R):
> 
> DOCP Standard
> BCLK - 118.2
> Ratio - 34
> CPU - 4018
> Mem Divider - 3151
> Mem Timings - 16-18-18-18-36-54-1T
> Mem Boot - 1.45 (reality is 1.46-1.48)
> Mem Voltage - 1.45
> CPU Voltage - 1.425
> SOC - 1.15
> 1.8 - 1.8
> ProcODT - 53.3
> Gear Down - Enabled
> 4x3 - Gen 3
> 16x1 - Gen 3
> 4x3 - x4
> M.2 - Gen 3 (these last 4 are as a result of going above BCLK 105 which auto downgrades to GEN 2, so have to manually set back to GEN 3)
> 
> 1 Hour Aida64. May try longer later and maybe Prime95 too.
> 
> 
> 
> You can do even better if you set the Intel XMP timings directly into the BIOS memory timings. You can see them in the BIOS, and then program them in. I'm running Samsung E-die without having to do a bClk increase and that has other advantages. Look for the XMP 2.0 data for your chips in the BIOS area where you can check the SPD. Then put those numbers in your memory settings and give that a whirl. You might be surprised.
> 
> The 16-18-18-36 timings specified for the memory are not enough to make it train properly. By setting the XMP data so it's there before training you get some amazing results in many cases.
Click to expand...

REP+ thank you! I was vaguely aware of this before but in a slightly different way. So I eventually found the XMP settings (i didn't wanna be that guy who comes back for basic instructions as to where to find them in the bios







) and I entered them. The way i knew of before was to use a low mem divider (2666) and see what pops up in the two columns and use them values on a higher divider (3200), low and behold they both had the same values (I had to clear CMOS to find the tighter timings in the latter way here).

Anyway, I have lined through the settings in my quote that I have changed and now I have 3200Mhz 16-15-15-15-36-51-1T (edit: I have also used the rest of the tighter timings as per the XMP 2.0 values such as tRRDS and L, tRFC1,2 etc)
Ratio - 40.25
CPU - 4025
Mem Boot - 1.45
Mem Voltage - 1.45
CPU Voltage - 1.425
SOC - 1.15
1.8 - 1.8
ProcODT - 53.3
Gear Down - Enabled

The best thing about this is when I done a couple of tests:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








(added the spoilers out of respect to the person who recently mentioned this thread getting clogged up - wasn't aware of that before and these are my first pics in a while







)

For those that don't look at the spoilers, 7 hours Aida stress and 1800+ on Cinebench! Chuffed is an understatement.

@remnants and @Ramad, as you are both on Samsung e-die, what would your suggestions be to get my mem voltage of 1.45 (real life 1.48) down? I did notice Ramad you giving remnant advice on CAD and he asked for parametres on how to approach, i too am in that same stable. I dont want to touch them until i know the up and lower limits. I'm more than happy to tackle it by trial and error when I know these though.

Many thanks to everyone here so far and particularly to @elmor for the best release so far.


----------



## eyetrippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> I'm still having USB dropout and micro freezing when gaming issues with the 1400 series bios.
> 
> Anyone else??


Yes, same here


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> That seems a bit hot for that voltage. Is the SenseMi Skew disabled? I got to 70c at 1.425v with my NH-D15 with 1 fan


Yep. It's disabled. 70C is the max I see duing stress, can run at 68-69 depending on ambient. Your D15 has a lot more cooling capability then the U12 but the D15 won't fit in my case.

Actually going to put my Corsair H100i V2 back in service that was on my Intel rig. Problem is I threw away the AMD brackets that came with it thinking, "I'll NEVER use these." ... Right.

Ordered the replacement brackets, lol.

Thanks.


----------



## Johan45

Quick question for anyone willing to check. Would like to know if I'm the only one who's BIOS reports 1 keyboard and two mice? I have tried different USB ports front and rear and also different mice. Still reports I have two when only one is connected


----------



## hurricane28

Haha, i'm sorry but these BIOS things getting weirder and weirder.

I have no such issues, the only issue i have is overclocking difficulty.


----------



## BlazingNanites

I'm one of those with SPD corruption caused by Aura/G. Skill software.
I have some questions:
1) Bought Thyphoon Burner, but it does not have a database for my kit F4-3200C14D-16GTZR
2) The second time Thyphoon Burner "read" by SPD's stick 1 went from mostly with CRC error there to blank like stick 2. Why?
3) I found a database value for the individual sticks, is this ok or will I void my warranty if I use it?
4) Can 3200mhz with 14 timings work for 4 sticks = 32gb of ram? If so, I may try to buy a second set and flash from there.

Thanks all


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quick question for anyone willing to check. Would like to know if I'm the only one who's BIOS reports 1 keyboard and two mice? I have tried different USB ports front and rear and also different mice. Still reports I have two when only one is connected


Is your keyboard wireless? If so, the dongle is probably for both a keyboard and a mouse.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quick question for anyone willing to check. Would like to know if I'm the only one who's BIOS reports 1 keyboard and two mice? I have tried different USB ports front and rear and also different mice. Still reports I have two when only one is connected
> 
> 
> 
> Is your keyboard wireless? If so, the dongle is probably for both a keyboard and a mouse.
Click to expand...

I have switched to a wireless logitec with the mouse pad on it and now it reads as 1 of each. I'm wondering if it was the Razer KB

Either way that's not what's behind my driver crashes.


----------



## CwStrife

Does this sound ok? Does anyone see anything wrong with these voltages? This is how it needs to be so I can run without errors or crashing though......

38.25 multiplier 3825MHz
CPU voltage 1.375V
CPU LLC Level 2
CPU Overvolt 120%

G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3000MHz kit 4x8GB 3000MHz Hynix modules
DRAM 2800MHz
16-18-18-18-38-1T
DRAM Voltage 1.405V
DRAM Overvolt 110%

SOC 1.20V (Can't get it stable without this being at 1.20V, is this NORMAL? For it to be so high?

When trying to post at 4GHz with the settings above even bumping to 1.4V or 1.425V does nothing. Is it safe to continue increasing the SOC Voltage? I've seen back when all this first came out everyone said to stay away from going above 1.20V....

RAM also doesn't seem to like to play nice. It is constantly wanting upwards of 1.4V. I can only get it to run at 1.35V at the stock 2133 speed. At the stock speed and auto voltage its trying to deliver 1.220V to the DRAM but I get BSOD when that happens, even when everything is default on the BIOS. Running version 9945 which is the most stable yet.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Does this sound ok? Does anyone see anything wrong with these voltages? This is how it needs to be so I can run without errors or crashing though......
> 
> 38.25 multiplier 3825MHz
> CPU voltage 1.375V
> CPU LLC Level 2
> CPU Overvolt 120%
> 
> G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3000MHz kit 4x8GB 3000MHz Hynix modules
> DRAM 2800MHz
> 16-18-18-18-38-1T
> DRAM Voltage 1.405V
> DRAM Overvolt 110%
> 
> SOC 1.20V (Can't get it stable without this being at 1.20V, is this NORMAL? For it to be so high?
> 
> When trying to post at 4GHz with the settings above even bumping to 1.4V or 1.425V does nothing. Is it safe to continue increasing the SOC Voltage? I've seen back when all this first came out everyone said to stay away from going above 1.20V....
> 
> RAM also doesn't seem to like to play nice. It is constantly wanting upwards of 1.4V. I can only get it to run at 1.35V at the stock 2133 speed. At the stock speed and auto voltage its trying to deliver 1.220V to the DRAM but I get BSOD when that happens, even when everything is default on the BIOS. Running version 9945 which is the most stable yet.


I cant speak for the rest of your stats but do not go above 1.2v for SOC. It's written in the XOC guide in the OP and it's been mentioned by elmor numerous times as has the rest of the well weathered guys here.









I'm safely using 1.45v for my ram (same for boot ram) and I know 1.5v is the upper most limit for daily usage. However my 1.45 actually ends up being 1.48 in real life so for me 1.45 is my personal upper limit and it's very well regarded as a safe limit for daily use (not my personal 1.45 being well regarded but just that voltage in general).


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Does this sound ok? Does anyone see anything wrong with these voltages? This is how it needs to be so I can run without errors or crashing though......
> 
> 38.25 multiplier 3825MHz
> CPU voltage 1.375V
> CPU LLC Level 2
> CPU Overvolt 120%
> 
> G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3000MHz kit 4x8GB 3000MHz Hynix modules
> DRAM 2800MHz
> 16-18-18-18-38-1T
> DRAM Voltage 1.405V
> DRAM Overvolt 110%
> 
> SOC 1.20V (Can't get it stable without this being at 1.20V, is this NORMAL? For it to be so high?
> 
> When trying to post at 4GHz with the settings above even bumping to 1.4V or 1.425V does nothing. Is it safe to continue increasing the SOC Voltage? I've seen back when all this first came out everyone said to stay away from going above 1.20V....
> 
> RAM also doesn't seem to like to play nice. It is constantly wanting upwards of 1.4V. I can only get it to run at 1.35V at the stock 2133 speed. At the stock speed and auto voltage its trying to deliver 1.220V to the DRAM but I get BSOD when that happens, even when everything is default on the BIOS. Running version 9945 which is the most stable yet.


To get the voltage down will probably require changing the values for the CAD Bus. I had help with mine from someone with similar modules who had done the necessary trial and error. Also, the RttNom, 'WR, and 'Park might need tweaking. Setting these up properly allowed me to come down from about 1.425 volts to 1.35 volt stock setting at my rated 3200 overclock. However, the values used for my RAM were from someone with Samsung E-die like mine.

I suggest you search this thread (I know, time consuming, right?) for information on CAD bus and the Rtt settings to see if there are some configurations floating around that work with your chips.

That's the only thing that let my voltage come down. SOC of 1.2 volts is high risk if there's a spike. I was able to bring mine down from 1.15 to 1.05 and may be able to go down to 1.0 but I've not tried yet.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazingNanites*
> 
> I'm one of those with SPD corruption caused by Aura/G. Skill software.
> I have some questions:
> 1) Bought Thyphoon Burner, but it does not have a database for my kit F4-3200C14D-16GTZR
> 2) The second time Thyphoon Burner "read" by SPD's stick 1 went from mostly with CRC error there to blank like stick 2. Why?
> 3) I found a database value for the individual sticks, is this ok or will I void my warranty if I use it?
> 4) Can 3200mhz with 14 timings work for 4 sticks = 32gb of ram? If so, I may try to buy a second set and flash from there.
> 
> Thanks all


My understanding from reading this thread (I don't use Windows so I can't use Thaiphoon), is as follows: (a) use the underlying single stick part number, (b) no idea, (c) the data apply to a single stick and of course you will technically void your warranty deliberately writing to the SPD, but I haven't heard of anyone here who damaged his already corrupted DRAMs by fixing them. Note that G.Skill and Asus Aura are responsible for these DRAM SPD issues, (perhaps among others) and should take responsibility. (d) There aren't many 4X examples yet that I know of with these particular TridentZ DRAMs. I have a pair numbered like yours (that I believe are B-die) now running at 1T at 3200. I would suspect that with the correct procODT, RTT values, and timings, four B-die based sticks would run. You are in experimental Wonderland here. Probably best to get two sticks running at conservative values so training can be successful, and then try four sticks.


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> To get the voltage down will probably require changing the values for the CAD Bus. I had help with mine from someone with similar modules who had done the necessary trial and error. Also, the RttNom, 'WR, and 'Park might need tweaking. Setting these up properly allowed me to come down from about 1.425 volts to 1.35 volt stock setting at my rated 3200 overclock. However, the values used for my RAM were from someone with Samsung E-die like mine.
> 
> I suggest you search this thread (I know, time consuming, right?) for information on CAD bus and the Rtt settings to see if there are some configurations floating around that work with your chips.
> 
> That's the only thing that let my voltage come down. SOC of 1.2 volts is high risk if there's a spike. I was able to bring mine down from 1.15 to 1.05 and may be able to go down to 1.0 but I've not tried yet.


Thank you for the reply.

So i've tried to find more info on the subtimings for these modules but I can't seem to find anything other than your typical timings like 14-16-16-16-36-2T type thing. Do you run Hynix, Samsung?


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazingNanites*
> 
> I'm one of those with SPD corruption caused by Aura/G. Skill software.
> I have some questions:
> 1) Bought Thyphoon Burner, but it does not have a database for my kit F4-3200C14D-16GTZR
> 2) The second time Thyphoon Burner "read" by SPD's stick 1 went from mostly with CRC error there to blank like stick 2. Why?
> 3) I found a database value for the individual sticks, is this ok or will I void my warranty if I use it?
> 4) Can 3200mhz with 14 timings work for 4 sticks = 32gb of ram? If so, I may try to buy a second set and flash from there.
> 
> Thanks all


Your warranty will be void if you opt to do this yourself. I myself had done it.

this video here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z77-8eYWhCU&t=2s

I followed that to the tee and was able to restore my RAM. It uses a program Elmor made so you don't have to buy Thaiphoon burner. You just need to read your SPD info to make sure it matches the file at the bottom of the youtube channel.

Enjoy!


----------



## TheBhaal

It has been a while since I did my first post here....and it was hard to keep up with this thread







.

Back then I reported stable 3070MHz on my *2x16*Gb Samsung B Dual Ranked Ram and stable looking 3200MHz.....It was stable with Ram sticks under 50°C and 3.8GHz on the CPU. But I had cold start problems...restart problems and I was not trusting it 100%. I did spend dozens of hours with different timing kombinations but nothing that keeps my performance was helping.

A few days ago I started playing with RTTxxx options but ended up with copying Ramad and harrysuns's settings







Very nice!
But first my progression:

My old settings based on Procodt @80 as this was the only setting that would boot high ram clocks....then getting all CAD Bus settings on 30....helped to reach [email protected] I left alone RTT settings back then and keept trying....But I think I wasted a lot of time finding voltages and timings, with an unstable signature detection of the memory controller.

With RTTNom RTTWRr and RTTPark all on RZQ/2 I had it running a bit more stable, but now I saw some correlation between CPU Voltage and CAD Bus settings...with 3,[email protected] all on 30 was necessary to boot...but with 4GHz @1.395V it would not boot with 30 but with all of them on Auto(=24). Very strange and still not "cold boot stable".

Then I tried Ramad's settings with [email protected], RTTxxx @ RZQ/3,RZQ/3,RZQ/1 and Cad Bus @ 40 20 40 40 and I was finaly getting it stable...later I [email protected], [email protected] disabled, RZQ/3,RZQ/1 and Cad Bus @20 20 40 40....that is stable too...I did not experience a difference so I trust the later settings.

Ram modules are still getting up to 50°C if not cooled by Airflow and I could produce Memtest errors by heating them up over 50° with a Hairdryer^^...So I closed my side panel and added 200rpm on my case fans to get a bit more Airflow in my PC-case. Then I had a succesfull stresstest with 5h of OCCT + 7 instances of Memtest(2000MB), switched from OCCT to Prime95 and tested all 3 presets for a short time too... At the end I had over 1000% Coverage on all 7 Memtest instances and no Error at all







.


Now my most recent settings:

I had some conversation about performance and some said my Tfaw is too low(and some other timings too)...and it will cause worse results then a higher value....I tried some timings from other people, but It was hard to find repeatable results for such small differences ...Aida64 was not good enough....Euler3D Benchmark was better but still not perfekt. I increased it to 29 now....and it seems to do a bit better, but it is all in the margin of error. I tried different soc voltages from 0.95 to 1.15V....but I'm back on 1.05V....so that it is so far....

Aida64 avg of 5 runs is now:
read: 50046 +-73 write: 48965 +-115 copy: 49123 +-351 [MB/s]
Latency 68,14 +- 0,11 [ns]

Sorry, I had to edit this since i looked in the wrong row of my excel sheet








Euler 3D is 10624MHz with 5 runs 20 steps 16 threads

Bios 1401 EC1 0310 EC2 0106
1800X with [email protected] 3980MHz @1,395V
2x16GB Samsung B @ 3205MHz cl 14 13 13 13 26 42 | 5 7 29 4 8 10 Auto(0) 2 2 304 203 145 14 8 6 1 1 6 6 1 4 4 8
[email protected], [email protected](Disable, RZQ/3, RCQ/1), CAD Bus @(20 20 40 40), Gear Down Enabled, Power Down Disabled
CPU Voltage + 0.1V, SOC Voltage @1.05V DRam [email protected] 1.355V(boot voltage 1.355 too), Fail_CNT=3 CLDO_VDDP [email protected](seemed stable @ Auto too but I played with it and the stresstest was done with this value).
Here With the Bios file:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[2017/07/04 18:42:04]
Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.2000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3206MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
- CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.10000]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.05000]
DRAM Voltage [1.35500]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [13]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [13]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [13]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [26]
Trc_SM [42]
TrrdS_SM [5]
TrrdL_SM [7]
Tfaw_SM [29]
TwtrS_SM [4]
TwtrL_SM [8]
Twr_SM [10]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [2]
TwrwrScl_SM [2]
Trfc_SM [304]
Trfc2_SM [203]
Trfc4_SM [145]
Tcwl_SM [14]
Trtp_SM [8]
Trdwr_SM [6]
Twrrd_SM [1]
TwrwrSc_SM [1]
TwrwrSd_SM [6]
TwrwrDd_SM [6]
TrdrdSc_SM [1]
TrdrdSd_SM [4]
TrdrdDd_SM [4]
Tcke_SM [8]
ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [Rtt_Nom Disable]
RttWr [RZQ/3]
RttPark [RZQ/1]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
CPU Current Capability [Auto]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
DRAM Current Capability [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.35500]
Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Enabled]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
RGB LED lighting [Disabled]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [WDC WD6002FFWX-68TZ4N0]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
Generic Flash Disk 8.07 [Auto]
USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Auto]
USB3_6 [Auto]
USB3_7 [Auto]
USB3_8 [Auto]
USB3_9 [Auto]
USB3_10 [Auto]
USB2_11 [Auto]
USB2_12 [Auto]
USB2_13 [Auto]
USB2_14 [Auto]
USB_15 [Auto]
USB_16 [Auto]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Manual]
CPU Upper Temperature [70]
CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
CPU Middle Temperature [54]
CPU Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [67]
CPU Lower Temperature [42]
CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Silent]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Silent]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Silent]
OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
IOMMU [Auto]
Remote Display Feature [Auto]
Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Fast Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Auto]
POST Delay Time [3 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [4]
Profile Name [3980 3205]
Save to Profile [4]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


and here in screenshots:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!























I'm working with this settings since yesterday...cold starts, restarts, games, benchmarks...all fine. But I think I will go down to 3.8GHz on the CPU....1.264V is so much cooler than 1.395V....and I don't think I will miss the 200Mhz..


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBhaal*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It has been a while since I did my first post here....and it was hard to keep up with this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Back then I reported stable 3070MHz on my *2x16*Gb Samsung B Dual Ranked Ram and stable looking 3200MHz.....It was stable with Ram sticks under 50°C and 3.8GHz on the CPU. But I had cold start problems...restart problems and I was not trusting it 100%. I did spend dozens of hours with different timing kombinations but nothing that keeps my performance was helping.
> 
> A few days ago I started playing with RTTxxx options but ended up with copying Ramad and harrysuns's settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!
> But first my progression:
> 
> My old settings based on Procodt @80 as this was the only setting that would boot high ram clocks....then getting all CAD Bus settings on 30....helped to reach [email protected] I left alone RTT settings back then and keept trying....But I think I wasted a lot of time finding voltages and timings, with an unstable signature detection of the memory controller.
> 
> With RTTNom RTTWRr and RTTPark all on RZQ/2 I had it running a bit more stable, but now I saw some correlation between CPU Voltage and CAD Bus settings...with 3,[email protected] all on 30 was necessary to boot...but with 4GHz @1.395V it would not boot with 30 but with all of them on Auto(=24). Very strange and still not "cold boot stable".
> 
> Then I tried Ramad's settings with [email protected], RTTxxx @ RZQ/3,RZQ/3,RZQ/1 and Cad Bus @ 40 20 40 40 and I was finaly getting it stable...later I [email protected], [email protected] disabled, RZQ/3,RZQ/1 and Cad Bus @20 20 40 40....that is stable too...I did not experience a difference so I trust the later settings.
> 
> Ram modules are still getting up to 50°C if not cooled by Airflow and I could produce Memtest errors by heating them up over 50° with a Hairdryer^^...So I closed my side panel and added 200rpm on my case fans to get a bit more Airflow in my PC-case. Then I had a succesfull stresstest with 5h off OCCT + 7 instances of Memtest(2000MB), switched from OCCT to Prime95 and tested all 3 presets for a short time too... At the end I had over 1000% Coverage on all 7 Memtest instances and no Error at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Now my most recent settings:
> 
> I had some conversation about performance and some said my Tfaw is too low(and some other timings too)...and it will cause worse results then a higher value....I tried some timings from other people, but It was hard to find repeatable results for such small differences ...Aida64 was not good enough....Euler3D Benchmark was better but still not perfekt. I increased it to 29 now....and it seems to do a bit better, but it is all in the margin of error. I tried different soc voltages from 0.95 to 1.15V....but I'm back on 1.05V....so that it is so far....
> 
> Aida64 avg of 5 runs is now:
> read: 50046 +-7 write: 48965 +-169 copy: 49123 +-124 [MB/s]
> Latency 72,6 +- 0,1 [ns]
> Euler 3D is 10624MHz with 5 runs 20 steps 16 threads
> 
> Bios 1401 EC1 0310 EC2 0106
> 1800X with [email protected] 3980MHz @1,395V
> 2x16GB Samsung B @ 3205MHz cl 14 13 13 13 26 42 | 5 7 29 4 8 10 Auto(0) 2 2 304 203 145 14 8 6 1 1 6 6 1 4 4 8
> [email protected], [email protected](Disable, RZQ/3, RCQ/1), CAD Bus @(20 20 40 40), Gear Down Enabled, Power Down Disabled
> CPU Voltage + 0.1V, SOC Voltage @1.05V DRam [email protected] 1.355V(boot voltage 1.355 too), Fail_CNT=3 CLDO_VDDP [email protected](seemed stable @ Auto too but I played with it and the stresstest was done with this value).
> Here With the Bios file:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [2017/07/04 18:42:04]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.2000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3206MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
> CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
> - CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.10000]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.05000]
> DRAM Voltage [1.35500]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [13]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [13]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [13]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [26]
> Trc_SM [42]
> TrrdS_SM [5]
> TrrdL_SM [7]
> Tfaw_SM [29]
> TwtrS_SM [4]
> TwtrL_SM [8]
> Twr_SM [10]
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [2]
> TwrwrScl_SM [2]
> Trfc_SM [304]
> Trfc2_SM [203]
> Trfc4_SM [145]
> Tcwl_SM [14]
> Trtp_SM [8]
> Trdwr_SM [6]
> Twrrd_SM [1]
> TwrwrSc_SM [1]
> TwrwrSd_SM [6]
> TwrwrDd_SM [6]
> TrdrdSc_SM [1]
> TrdrdSd_SM [4]
> TrdrdDd_SM [4]
> Tcke_SM [8]
> ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [Rtt_Nom Disable]
> RttWr [RZQ/3]
> RttPark [RZQ/1]
> VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [Auto]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Auto]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> CPU Current Capability [Auto]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.35500]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Enabled]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Enabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> RGB LED lighting [Disabled]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [WDC WD6002FFWX-68TZ4N0]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> Generic Flash Disk 8.07 [Auto]
> USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Auto]
> USB3_6 [Auto]
> USB3_7 [Auto]
> USB3_8 [Auto]
> USB3_9 [Auto]
> USB3_10 [Auto]
> USB2_11 [Auto]
> USB2_12 [Auto]
> USB2_13 [Auto]
> USB2_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> USB_16 [Auto]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
> CPU Fan Profile [Manual]
> CPU Upper Temperature [70]
> CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> CPU Middle Temperature [54]
> CPU Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [67]
> CPU Lower Temperature [42]
> CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
> AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Silent]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Silent]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Silent]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> IOMMU [Auto]
> Remote Display Feature [Auto]
> Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Fast Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Auto]
> POST Delay Time [3 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [4]
> Profile Name [3980 3205]
> Save to Profile [4]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]
> 
> 
> and here in screenshots:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working with this settings since yesterday...cold starts, restarts, games, benchmarks...all fine. But I think I will go down to 3.8GHz on the CPU....1.264V is so much cooler than 1.395V....and I don't think I will miss the 200Mhz..


Nice results there









I´m at CAD values: 20 - 20 - 40 - *60*. The last change is to the CKE drive, which seems to bring better RAM stability.

+REP for testing and sharing your results, well done.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> So i've tried to find more info on the subtimings for these modules but I can't seem to find anything other than your typical timings like 14-16-16-16-36-2T type thing. Do you run Hynix, Samsung?


There's some more info on this very site that might help you. I'll try to help you dig it out as I said in my PM but I'm no expert.

I'm running Samsung E-die.


----------



## RayMGT

I'm writing here hoping that you can help me to understand how I can overclock Ryzen 1700 CPU. I don't do overclocking usually and "I lost myself" in the settings of C6H bios







.

I tried to change the multiplier and if I set it above 36, CPU-Z show that the processor frequency is something like 1550 Mhz. I've set the multiplier to 40 and in bios is showing 4000Mhz, in Windows is at 4000Mhz, but in CPU-Z anyway is 1550.

The board is with the latest BIOS update and certainly the problem is not from the processor (I have R5 1600 and R7 1700 and in both cases CPU-Z tells me that the frequency is 1550). Could it be from Windows 10? Any advice /idea can help. Thank you!


----------



## TheBhaal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*


Thanks








I will try out the 60 Ohm on CkeDrvStren.....horrible names^^. But it may take some time....I'm exhausted by all the testing.....both of my screens are full with Aida Cache and Memory Benchmark screenshots.
I have a bit variation on the write and read results. I have seen 50000 on write and 49800 on copy...but most of the time they stay around 49000 maybe around 49400....is it normal, that they don't reach the read results?

And there is some variation in the L3 copy results....about 4 out of 10 get significant lower results....like for example 410 MB/s instead of 490....or 390 instead of 460(with less CPU clock).
It may be because of CCX communication? But L2 copy is droping a bit too sometimes.....I tried soc Voltage, CPU clocks/voltage, but it is so since day 1....so maybe this is normal? Maybe I have too much Windows/programms running in the Background? I try to close everything before testing but I can't keep Windows from doing random stuff from time to time...So when you post Aida Benchmarks...do you run it multiple times and publish the best result or is it consistent for you?

Don't get me wrong....I don't suffer any noticable effects because of this...Frametimes in games are as expected....Benchmark results seem to do well....but I'm curious because I did not see anyone discussing this topic here.


----------



## ninogui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Not too far off from what I'm experiencing with my 1700 non-X processor. I'm at about 1.352 to 1.373 volts for a stable 38x overclock. I have all P-states but P0 set at auto and I throttle at low load down to 1500 mhz and about 0.6 volts.
> 
> I'm running a higher voltage than you, and my temps are about 70C with a Noctua NH-U12S cooler with a single fan. Sounds pretty close to yours as well. With BIOS based P-state overclocking you can, if you wish, get rid of having to use the utility to overclock. That was a workaround early on but it's not really needed.
> 
> When I did mine, I learned it from here: https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/769094-guide-to-p-state-variable-frequency-overclocking-on-the-crosshair-vi-hero/


Thks,

Yes I saw that in the past

But based on what is written on the first page of this ginormous thread and advice from a few pages back I just abandoned bios p state manual oc on p0, and started using the utility.

If I understood it correctly we can suffer from a big overvolt on restart from a crash situation. This way it is a valid workaround until p 0 vid is working as it should


----------



## LicSqualo

Hi guys,
A BIG THANK YOU ALL!
Thank you Elmor, Raja, The Stilt, Gupster and others...
Just to share my experience with this beast! I'm too happy!
Configuration as in my signature, Ryzen1700 (not X), C6H, Gskill RGB 3600C16 (replaced from Amazon with my F43200C14 because I've damaged the CRC with running AURA, SIV and Gskill program together without mutex!!!).
I was stable (IBT high preset) from day 1 (end of March) at 3200 Mhz ram and 4150 Mhz CPU (...spring time!...)
Tried all the bios released (except The Stilt one, sorry!), now with version 1403.








My ram run actually at 3333Mhz (3466 with precedent 1402), with the base of The Stilt timings, and updated some parameters from this forum.
Yesterday I've run IBT just to try a stress test and bam, passed! at + 0.2000 offset (with Pstate A0) LLC on auto, Vsoc at 1.1375.
*My CPU want 1.33-1.31V under load!!!*















Too happy!








Thank you, really thank you!!!!


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninogui*
> 
> Thks,
> 
> Yes I saw that in the past
> 
> But based on what is written on the first page of this ginormous thread and advice from a few pages back I just abandoned bios p state manual oc on p0, and started using the utility.
> 
> If I understood it correctly we can suffer from a big overvolt on restart from a crash situation. This way it is a valid workaround until p 0 vid is working as it should


That problem with overvolt ONLY occurs if you SET the VID in the P0 state. If you leave it at default, it's not a problem. However, if you set P0 VID to what you want for your overclock, then you could have a problem.

By using an offset Vcore manual setting, you get the advantages of variable voltage, without the danger.

Not saying anything is wrong with the application to do P-state overclock except that it's unnecessary. I don't like to use an application where the BIOS can do it without -- just a personal preference, not a virtue, lol.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBhaal*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try out the 60 Ohm on CkeDrvStren.....horrible names^^. But it may take some time....I'm exhausted by all the testing.....both of my screens are full with Aida Cache and Memory Benchmark screenshots.
> I have a bit variation on the write and read results. I have seen 50000 on write and 49800 on copy...but most of the time they stay around 49000 maybe around 49400....is it normal, that they don't reach the read results?
> 
> And there is some variation in the L3 copy results....about 4 out of 10 get significant lower results....like for example 410 MB/s instead of 490....or 390 instead of 460(with less CPU clock).
> It may be because of CCX communication? But L2 copy is droping a bit too sometimes.....I tried soc Voltage, CPU clocks/voltage, but it is so since day 1....so maybe this is normal? Maybe I have too much Windows/programms running in the Background? I try to close everything before testing but I can't keep Windows from doing random stuff from time to time...So when you post Aida Benchmarks...do you run it multiple times and publish the best result or is it consistent for you?
> 
> Don't get me wrong....I don't suffer any noticable effects because of this...Frametimes in games are as expected....Benchmark results seem to do well....but I'm curious because I did not see anyone discussing this topic here.


I don´t trust AIDA tests, you will get different results using the same settings even with few seconds between benches. I would bench using games, real game playing on the same path,not the inbuilt benches, and compare framerates. That should give an idea of the progress in performance.
Regarding CkeDrvStren @60 ohm, 40 ohm works and so does 60 ohm, if you don´t have any problems at 40 ohm then it´s where it should be. Just wanted to point out that 60 ohm works as well.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninogui*
> 
> Thks,
> 
> Yes I saw that in the past
> 
> But based on what is written on the first page of this ginormous thread and advice from a few pages back I just abandoned bios p state manual oc on p0, and started using the utility.
> 
> If I understood it correctly we can suffer from a big overvolt on restart from a crash situation. This way it is a valid workaround until p 0 vid is working as it should


You need to disable *Core Performance Boost* to avoid those high voltages and start using Offset Voltage on Vcore.


----------



## TheBhaal

@ Ramad
So I'm not the only one not happy with Aida64 consistency







.

I tested a few games and the faster DRam gives me a nice performance boost in Starcraft 2. Other CPU limited games improve too, but most games are GPU limited by my old GTX680....I hope Vega RX will be at least decent....at least on par with a GTX 1080 FE should be possible....with better drivers and optimisation Vega could hopefully reach 1080Ti level.....but I should stop with the off topic


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> That problem with overvolt ONLY occurs if you SET the VID in the P0 state. If you leave it at default, it's not a problem. However, if you set P0 VID to what you want for your overclock, then you could have a problem.
> 
> By using an offset Vcore manual setting, you get the advantages of variable voltage, without the danger.
> 
> Not saying anything is wrong with the application to do P-state overclock except that it's unnecessary. I don't like to use an application where the BIOS can do it without -- just a personal preference, not a virtue, lol.


Yeah but if you want to do P-state OC it's alot easier to just adjust in Windows instead of having to reboot mkay?


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBhaal*
> 
> @ Ramad
> So I'm not the only one not happy with Aida64 consistency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I tested a few games and the faster DRam gives me a nice performance boost in Starcraft 2. Other CPU limited games improve too, but most games are GPU limited by my old GTX680....I hope Vega RX will be at least decent....at least on par with a GTX 1080 FE should be possible....with better drivers and optimisation Vega could hopefully reach 1080Ti level.....but I should stop with the off topic


The inconsistency is apparent, but not particularly bothersome to me. It's a broad indication of performance and no matter what no program can mask off all interrupts and hold every process in the computer. So, any other computing going on will interfere with the results for sure.

I have found stopping as many extraneous processes as possible yields better results, and taking multiple runs gives you a better chance to see each test at it's best.

I don't think AIDA64 necessarily inflates anything, I think the main problem is lowering numbers somewhat.

Ideally, a true memory test would be a bootable prorogram with minimal overhead and contested resources. I haven't the patience for that and all I require is something to tell me if I'm doing better or worse -- the exact numbers to me are irrelevant.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> Yeah but if you want to do P-state OC it's alot easier to just adjust in Windows instead of having to reboot mkay?


Negative. Once you've verified your overclock without P-states, it's set and forget. If you have to adjust, that's a problem not an opportunity, mkay?


----------



## Kriant

So, I am seeing the following trend on my system:

The more I push ram the less I can push CPU

Example:

at 3146mhz on RAM I needed 1.39375 + LLC2 on CPU to produce 3950mhz prime stable (13h+ of prime)
at 3200mhz on RAM, I need 1.4 + LLC2 on CPU to produce the same 3950mhz prime stable and I can't get to 3975mhz, let along 4000mhz, no matter my attempts (tried as far ast 1.425v + LLC3)

at the same time at 2666mhz on RAM, I could get 4 hours of Prime at 4000mhz at 1.3875 + LLC3.

SOC voltage doesn't seem to be the key here.

Any suggestions on overcoming this struggle?


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Negative. Once you've verified your overclock without P-states, it's set and forget. If you have to adjust, that's a problem not an opportunity, mkay?


Well sure once you verified it but it does not make any difference to use the app or not and it's always there, ready for new adventures if you want to push it a little







And if you have to adjust, that is indeed a problem, but you have the opportunity to maybe solve that in the app if so, mkay?


----------



## BlazingNanites

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazingNanites*
> 
> I'm one of those with SPD corruption caused by Aura/G. Skill software.
> I have some questions:
> 1) Bought Thyphoon Burner, but it does not have a database for my kit F4-3200C14D-16GTZR
> 2) The second time Thyphoon Burner "read" by SPD's stick 1 went from mostly with CRC error there to blank like stick 2. Why?
> 3) I found a database value for the individual sticks, is this ok or will I void my warranty if I use it?
> 4) Can 3200mhz with 14 timings work for 4 sticks = 32gb of ram? If so, I may try to buy a second set and flash from there.
> 
> Thanks all


When is came down to it I attempted to do this myself.
1) The SPD for the individual sticks is available, but is incorrect. It did not have proper XMP info. My original stick #1 had this data, so I know what was missing.
2) replacement sticks are available locally, but would cost over 300$ that I cannot justify

Asus takes no responsibility for their Aura software.
G. Skill would do an RMA, but I would be without a computer for the time it would take to fix these


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LicSqualo*
> 
> Hi guys,
> A BIG THANK YOU ALL!
> Thank you Elmor, Raja, The Stilt, Gupster and others...
> Just to share my experience with this beast! I'm too happy!
> Configuration as in my signature, Ryzen1700 (not X), C6H, Gskill RGB 3600C16 (replaced from Amazon with my F43200C14 because I've damaged the CRC with running AURA, SIV and Gskill program together without mutex!!!).
> I was stable (IBT high preset) from day 1 (end of March) at 3200 Mhz ram and 4150 Mhz CPU (...spring time!...)
> Tried all the bios released (except The Stilt one, sorry!), now with version 1403.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ram run actually at 3333Mhz (3466 with precedent 1402), with the base of The Stilt timings, and updated some parameters from this forum.
> Yesterday I've run IBT just to try a stress test and bam, passed! at + 0.2000 offset (with Pstate A0) LLC on auto, Vsoc at 1.1375.
> *My CPU want 1.33-1.31V under load!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, really thank you!!!!


Sweet CPU you have







, thanks for share







.


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RayMGT*
> 
> I'm writing here hoping that you can help me to understand how I can overclock Ryzen 1700 CPU. I don't do overclocking usually and "I lost myself" in the settings of C6H bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I tried to change the multiplier and if I set it above 36, CPU-Z show that the processor frequency is something like 1550 Mhz. I've set the multiplier to 40 and in bios is showing 4000Mhz, in Windows is at 4000Mhz, but in CPU-Z anyway is 1550.
> 
> The board is with the latest BIOS update and certainly the problem is not from the processor (I have R5 1600 and R7 1700 and in both cases CPU-Z tells me that the frequency is 1550). Could it be from Windows 10? Any advice /idea can help. Thank you!


My suggestion is that you don't touch anything if you don't even have the slightest understanding. I would watch some videos first and try and grasp things like changing the multiplier and your CPU voltage as well as SOC voltage seems to be an issue for some people like myself.

Saying you have the latest BIOS means nothing really. People here are using all different BIOS'es to some varying degree of success. The latest beta bios is 1403, but I personally can't run anything stable on it. Since I personally have 4x8GB sticks for 32GB of ram the 9945 BIOS serves me better, but others have reported the 9943 BIOS has given great results. If you are tempted to do this first I would find a good BIOS to run, then try and play with settings.

Ryzen also defaults all RAM to 2133MHz so if you have a 3200MHz or 3600MHz kit you have alot of room to go. Unfortunately they are still trying to sort out all the kinks, but i've managed to get my 3000MHz ram to 2800MHz on 1T CMD timings which I don't think is too bad. Hopefully this points you in the right direction.


----------



## Firefreak

When inputting different CAD Ohm settings and saving, BIOS says "No settings have been changed, save anyway?".

Normal?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> So, I am seeing the following trend on my system:
> 
> The more I push ram the less I can push CPU
> 
> Example:
> 
> at 3146mhz on RAM I needed 1.39375 + LLC2 on CPU to produce 3950mhz prime stable (13h+ of prime)
> at 3200mhz on RAM, I need 1.4 + LLC2 on CPU to produce the same 3950mhz prime stable and I can't get to 3975mhz, let along 4000mhz, no matter my attempts (tried as far ast 1.425v + LLC3)
> 
> at the same time at 2666mhz on RAM, I could get 4 hours of Prime at 4000mhz at 1.3875 + LLC3.
> 
> SOC voltage doesn't seem to be the key here.
> 
> Any suggestions on overcoming this struggle?


Could be your CPU is approaching it´s thermal limit when the north bridge is running at 1600Mhz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firefreak*
> 
> When inputting different CAD Ohm settings and saving, BIOS says "No settings have been changed, save anyway?".
> 
> Normal?


Yes, this is normal every time changes are made and saved in AMD CBS.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Could be your CPU is approaching it´s thermal limit when the north bridge is running at 1600Mhz.
> Yes, this is normal every time changes are made and saved in AMD CBS.


Maybe, however I am running water with plenty of rez space (1080 and 360 rads with CPU currently being the only thing cooled on that loop) and tdie under load is around 63-67c, depending on ambient in the room.


----------



## TheBhaal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The inconsistency is apparent, but not particularly bothersome to me. It's a broad indication of performance and no matter what no program can mask off all interrupts and hold every process in the computer. So, any other computing going on will interfere with the results for sure.
> 
> I have found stopping as many extraneous processes as possible yields better results, and taking multiple runs gives you a better chance to see each test at it's best.
> 
> I don't think AIDA64 necessarily inflates anything, I think the main problem is lowering numbers somewhat.
> 
> Ideally, a true memory test would be a bootable prorogram with minimal overhead and contested resources. I haven't the patience for that and all I require is something to tell me if I'm doing better or worse -- the exact numbers to me are irrelevant.


Thanks for the reply







.
I would like to get consistent results for performance comparing....if I spend time to test the stability of slightly better timings, I want to know if I gain performance with this new timings or if I can leave them as they are.

But I think I get your point. Minor differences are not relevant, so a broad indication of performance is enough.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> Well sure once you verified it but it does not make any difference to use the app or not and it's always there, ready for new adventures if you want to push it a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you have to adjust, that is indeed a problem, but you have the opportunity to maybe solve that in the app if so, mkay?


Do what suits you, Mr. Mkay, lol.

But, the utility is unnecessary, redundant (which is a redundant way of saying unnecessary), and is another Windows app to break -- once the problem is revealed to be solved WITHOUT software, that app basically becomes bloatware. But some people really like their bloatware, I understand. Enjoy!

Props to Elmor for having written it at the time, though.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> Well sure once you verified it but it does not make any difference to use the app or not and it's always there, ready for new adventures if you want to push it a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you have to adjust, that is indeed a problem, but you have the opportunity to maybe solve that in the app if so, mkay?


Some don't like ZenStates, some do. I love it, it's very well written, so is quite efficient, with extremely low (as in no system impact), and I like the ability to "tune on the fly". I never install the official Asus junk like AI Suite, which is a hog, buggy, terrible to uninstall, and overall a pain. Too bad, it does have nice features, if only they re-wrote it with decent code.

Anyway, roll as you like, and what gives you the most enjoyment from your Ryzen rig. That is the point of all this.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> People who have DRAM related issues with 1 DPC configuration could give this a shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1403-SP42M
> 
> - Changes: PMU I/D
> - Known issues: Some incorrect diagnostic codes displayed during post (due to ABL backwards incompability)
> 
> There is really no risk of bricking the board, since C6H is equipped with on-board ISP programmer (Flashback).
> 
> *If you're using 2 DPC configuration (regardless if SR or DR) stay on the official (beta) 1403 build.*
> 
> Use Flashback to program the bios.
> 
> *Note: This build is totally unofficial and ASUS has nothing to do with it. If you decide to try or use it, don't complain to ASUS about the issues you might or might not encounter.*


Finally got around to trying this bios. I took a different approach in setting things up in that I went with stock timings (16-16-16-16-36-2T) rather than tight, and went for a stable 3466 MHz. Disabled BGS and BGSAlt, ProcODT to 60, bumped up voltages higher than my norm (Dram 1.43, Dram Vboot 1.43, SOC 1.15). Left all the sub-timings at Auto.

Tests with no errors with initial MemTest64 runs of 10 loops. So far so good.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firefreak*
> 
> When inputting different CAD Ohm settings and saving, BIOS says "No settings have been changed, save anyway?".
> 
> Normal?


Yes, using the weird definition of normal characteristic of the C6H motherboard and its BIOSes. Certain AMD CBS parameters are saved but not reported as saved. Others are only saved if one initiates a reboot and immediately shuts down during the process (or something like that, I forget the details). Anyway, the beta BIOSes we have to play with have been somewhat hastily assembled to discover what works best, and certain refinements one would expect from finished software are not yet included.


----------



## zulu88

hey guys i cant stable nothing on my pc...i read a lot old or new posts to stabilize memory but i cant do nothing....

my system is
cpu: r7 1700
mobo:asus rog crosshair iv
ram: trident z (f4 3200c14d-16gtzkw) 2x8gb cl 14-14-14-34
gpu: gtx 1080 g1 gaming
cooler: stock
bios: 1403

i have try lot of guides...i cant stabilize this....i read lot of think and i dont know now how to start...too much info...i am tottaly comfused... can anyone help me with this???? from begining step by step....


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulu88*
> 
> hey guys i cant stable nothing on my pc...i read a lot old or new posts to stabilize memory but i cant do nothing....
> 
> my system is
> cpu: r7 1700
> mobo:asus rog crosshair iv
> ram: trident z (f4 3200c14d-16gtzkw) 2x8gb cl 14-14-14-34
> gpu: gtx 1080 g1 gaming
> cooler: stock
> bios: 1403
> 
> i have try lot of guides...i cant stabilize this....i read lot of think and i dont know now how to start...too much info...i am tottaly comfused... can anyone help me with this???? from begining step by step....


Did you ever see "Big Trouble in Little China"? In the beginning, Egg Chen is being interviewed by the FBI and asked to show Chinese Black Magic. He makes electric arcs between his palms and says to the amazed FBI agent, "You see that? That was nothing. But that's how it always starts: very small."

So start small. Run stock for awhile and make sure everything works. Just set the BIOS to auto and go.

If everything is stable, then you can begin trying overclocking the CPU. First place would be to set the multiplier to 34 and just run at 3400 mhz which is normally the all-core boost. If that works, then you can move the multiplier up, and add voltage as needed.

Now, despite the "golden" samples many reviewers got, there are many of us who got the duds. Mine won't go past 3.8 ghz without more voltage than I want to feed it. After I put my AIO back on I might play a bit more if I can keep the temps down but for now, that's it on a decent air cooler for me. I'm not alone and many struggle to get a 1700 non-X to even 3900 mhz. That's just how it is with the "silicon lottery", lol.

It takes a lot of time to dial in an overclock on a system as new and as yet imperfect as this. Nobody here has time to take you by the hand and teach you I'm afraid -- it's just too much. Settle back for the long haul and learn as you go. Don't try to turn your rig into a Ferrari in one go -- it seldom works if ever except maybe for a few special experts , of which I'm not one unfortunately.

Yes, it's busy and crazy around here, but you can search key things one at a time and begin learning. It's the only way to do it.

If you've screwed around with the BIOS much, reset it to defaults using the BIOS clear on the back panel. If you changed some things you don't remember, it could hose you up as you try to move forward.

Good luck.


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Did you ever see "Big Trouble in Little China"? In the beginning, Egg Chen is being interviewed by the FBI and asked to show Chinese Black Magic. He makes electric arcs between his palms and says to the amazed FBI agent, "You see that? That was nothing. But that's how it always starts: very small."
> 
> So start small. Run stock for awhile and make sure everything works. Just set the BIOS to auto and go.
> 
> If everything is stable, then you can begin trying overclocking the CPU. First place would be to set the multiplier to 34 and just run at 3400 mhz which is normally the all-core boost. If that works, then you can move the multiplier up, and add voltage as needed.
> 
> Now, despite the "golden" samples many reviewers got, there are many of us who got the duds. Mine won't go past 3.8 ghz without more voltage than I want to feed it. After I put my AIO back on I might play a bit more if I can keep the temps down but for now, that's it on a decent air cooler for me. I'm not alone and many struggle to get a 1700 non-X to even 3900 mhz. That's just how it is with the "silicon lottery", lol.
> 
> It takes a lot of time to dial in an overclock on a system as new and as yet imperfect as this. Nobody here has time to take you by the hand and teach you I'm afraid -- it's just too much. Settle back for the long haul and learn as you go. Don't try to turn your rig into a Ferrari in one go -- it seldom works if ever except maybe for a few special experts , of which I'm not one unfortunately.
> 
> Yes, it's busy and crazy around here, but you can search key things one at a time and begin learning. It's the only way to do it.
> 
> If you've screwed around with the BIOS much, reset it to defaults using the BIOS clear on the back panel. If you changed some things you don't remember, it could hose you up as you try to move forward.
> 
> Good luck.


I like how you said that with the big trouble in little china. Such a good movie, I remember seeing it as a kid.

I agree with what you say on the 3.8GHz thing. :-(


----------



## RayMGT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> My suggestion is that you don't touch anything if you don't even have the slightest understanding. I would watch some videos first and try and grasp things like changing the multiplier and your CPU voltage as well as SOC voltage seems to be an issue for some people like myself.
> 
> Saying you have the latest BIOS means nothing really. People here are using all different BIOS'es to some varying degree of success. The latest beta bios is 1403, but I personally can't run anything stable on it. Since I personally have 4x8GB sticks for 32GB of ram the 9945 BIOS serves me better, but others have reported the 9943 BIOS has given great results. If you are tempted to do this first I would find a good BIOS to run, then try and play with settings.
> 
> Ryzen also defaults all RAM to 2133MHz so if you have a 3200MHz or 3600MHz kit you have alot of room to go. Unfortunately they are still trying to sort out all the kinks, but i've managed to get my 3000MHz ram to 2800MHz on 1T CMD timings which I don't think is too bad. Hopefully this points you in the right direction.


Thank you for your answer. In have the latest beta bios 1403. With it I can set RAM frecquency at 3600Mhz and it works fine. It's a G.SKILL B-die RAM, 2x8Gb.

Yesterday I was able to set the multiplier to 38 by changing the CPU Voltaje from Auto to Offset. I didn't changed anything else. In CPU-Z Core Voltaje is 1.33V and PC can pass Cinebench R15 test. Anyway, with multiplier at 39 I can't do that test.


----------



## CrEnkman

Hi everybody!

as a newbie in this Forum I'm amazed about the excellent efforts made in this thread!









I've been following for a while and already tried different settings for my modules (G.Skill Ripjaws V F4-3200C14Q-64GVK - but only using 2 modules) until I tried this setting:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Also not stable with my 2x8GB sticks Trident Z RGB - F4-3200C14D-16GTZR
> 
> *But got them +1400% Memtest stable with following settings, maybe you can try that:*
> 
> 3466Mhz @ 14-14-14-34
> 
> TRC: 48
> TWR: 26
> TFAW: 28
> TRFC: 312
> 
> Ram voltage: 1.385v
> Vboot: 1.385v
> ProDT: 53.3 ohm
> Soc: auto (hovering around 1.15v)
> 
> Rest on auto!
> 
> with Very good AIDA64 and other Bench Results!
> 
> Good Luck!


So, thanks majestynl for your posted experience! It works!

I haven't done a memtest yet, but system seems to be stable. Another setting I tried (I just remember it had higher voltages) disabled my m.2 wlan-card I added in the free slot between the rear connetions.

And thanks everybody for this great work done here!!









I forgot: My modules running @ 3200Mhz


----------



## Sufferage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quick question for anyone willing to check. Would like to know if I'm the only one who's BIOS reports 1 keyboard and two mice? I have tried different USB ports front and rear and also different mice. Still reports I have two when only one is connected


Can confirm this in a way, except i get 2 keyboards and 1 Mouse reported, only 1 keyboard connected of course...


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrEnkman*
> 
> Hi everybody!
> 
> as a newbie in this Forum I'm amazed about the excellent efforts made in this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been following for a while and already tried different settings for my modules (G.Skill Ripjaws V F4-3200C14Q-64GVK - but only using 2 modules) until I tried this setting:
> 
> So, thanks majestynl for your posted experience! It works!
> 
> I haven't done a memtest yet, but system seems to be stable. Another setting I tried (I just remember it had higher voltages) disabled my m.2 wlan-card I added in the free slot between the rear connetions.
> 
> And thanks everybody for this great work done here!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot: My modules running @ 3200Mhz


I'm glad it worked out for you to.!
There is a lot of hours testing and benching there.

Maybe next step, you can try to go higher on mhz


----------



## Sufferage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I don´t trust AIDA tests, you will get different results using the same settings even with few seconds between benches. I would bench using games, real game playing on the same path,not the inbuilt benches, and compare framerates. That should give an idea of the progress in performance.


You could try Passmark Performance Test or Geekbench 4, both giving pretty stable results with just slight variances from my testing. Configure Passmark to do at least 2 runs and keep the best score, i've mainly used this to optimize my mem timings.


----------



## ItsMB

Do you guys tried to uninstall the last aura software of asus page?


----------



## mct1980

Anyone got a code 8 while PC seems to be running fine? If code 8 is "CPU not operational" that's kinda weird. Got back from a jog and saw this


----------



## klenow

Thanks WolfPack, will try that, for the others, my asking for help post :
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klenow*
> 
> C6H 1403 - 1700X 4GHz - 4266C19 2x8Go Gskill RGB Kit
> 
> 3200 14-14-14-14-34 | 1.4 DRAM | 1.2 SOC | 1T | GDE | All else on auto is stable, 250%+ HCI memtest, didnt bother testing further.
> 
> So far 820 seems to be the spot where system reboots and coldboots almost always without hiccups at 3600. Is that sufficient as for this voltage's stability potential or do I need to find the perfect spot in order to reach rocksolid stability ?
> 
> I didnt try each and every CLD0_VDDP around 820 but as for the ones I tested 800, 815 dont post and neither do 822, 830, 850 & auto.
> 
> However HCI memtest shows errors not even past 20% at 3600C16. Timing wise I tried only using the initial 16-16-16-16-36 and all else on auto but it gives me bluescreens.
> 
> //////////////////////Okey so I did more testing :
> 
> Anything other than 53.3ohm doesnt post for me.
> 
> Seems like I need 820 on the CLD0_VDD to post at 3600 and 955 to post at 3200, anything else I tested is kill.
> 
> However, despite increasing SOC/DRAM voltage way above reasonable (1.2 / 1.5) and relaxing some timings at 3600 (16-16-16-16-36-75-7-10-46-...-tRFC - tRFC2 - tRFC4 641-479-299) I still get HCI/WHEA errors.
> 
> I don't know what to do at this point. Do I need to find another CLD0_VDD sweetspot ? When a POSTproof CLD0_VDD is found is it unique or is there a pattern featuring different usable more or less stable CLD0_VDDs for the same frequency goal ?
> 
> Do I just have a ****ty IMC ? Does IMC only affect the frenquency you'll be able to reach or does it also affects how tight you'll be able to set your timings aswell ?
> 
> //////MORE TESTING////
> 
> I'm trying to isolate the cause of 3600C16 instability, in order to do that I tried to find the same / even better stability for my usual 3200C14 goal but instead of leaving almost everything on auto, I fixed almost as many settings as I would for 3600C16.
> 
> RAM Current Limit : 120%
> CLD0_VDD : 955
> Proc_ODT : 53.3Ohm
> CMD2T : 1T
> GearDownMode : Enabled
> 14 - 14 - 14 - 14 - 34 - 75 - 6 - 9 - 34 [...] tRFC - tRFC2 - tRFC4 left on auto
> VBoot : 1.465V
> Vram : 1.425V
> SOC : 1.2V
> PLL & SB left on auto.
> VDDP left on auto.
> 
> Rockstable, 400%+ HCI Coverage, 0 WHEA errors.
> 
> 
> 
> However if I used the same settings / more DRAM voltage at C12 it would give me HCI errors almost instantly.
> 
> Starting from there, and taking into account all that I said, what are my last resorts to reach the same stability at 3600 ?


Could anyone point me to major breakthough explanatory posts, this thread is killing me, it's way too immense...

I HEREBY SUMMON GUPSTER, THE STILT AND ELMOR


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klenow*
> 
> Thanks WolfPack, will try that, for the others, my asking for help post :
> Could anyone point me to major breakthrough explanatory posts, this thread is killing me, it's way too immense...


blame the product, this wouldn't happen normally would it









also you could set your page to 100 posts and it will reduce the size from 2000+ pages to 222 hit preferences under last post to set it


----------



## klenow

I read almost all post talking about 3600 tryouts from today to one week prior, no success..I'm getting tired..It's saddening I probably have the strongest B die bin inside my kit yet I can't manage to stabilize 3600C16...


----------



## Jpmboy

yeah - over 400 posts in the last few days.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klenow*
> 
> I read almost all post talking about 3600 tryouts from today to one week prior, no success..I'm getting tired..It's saddening I probably have the strongest B die bin inside my kit yet I can't manage to stabilize 3600C16...


What are you talking about? I am running 3600 MHz 16-17-17-48.


----------



## klenow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What are you talking about? I am running 3600 MHz 16-17-17-48.


By no success I meant no success on my rig trying to follow steps followed by the people I read


----------



## klenow

Funnily enough I managed to run 3466 14-14-14-14-34 53.3Ohm 1T GDME BKSE 1.2SOC 1.425VDRAM, all else on auto rockstably, didnt even need to touch the CLD0_VDDP. I guess it's gonna be my sweetspot for now...but I want that 3600C16 for testing purposes.


----------



## hurricane28

O sorry, i misunderstood than.

I can't run benchmarks now and i am on stock clocks and RAM at 3466 MHz due to stock cooling.. My cooler pump crapped out unfortunately. As of yet, i didn't see any gain from 3466 to 3600 MHz to be honest so i am back to 3466 again due to lower latency.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klenow*
> 
> I read almost all post talking about 3600 tryouts from today to one week prior, no success..I'm getting tired..It's saddening I probably have the strongest B die bin inside my kit yet I can't manage to stabilize 3600C16...


But 3600cl 16 is slower than 3466cl14 anyway so WHY WASTE TIME??


----------



## lordzed83

I had 3672 cl16 stable and its still slower than 3333cl14 with fast timings. Not to mention cuts cpu overclick down by 40mhz!!!


----------



## CrazyElement

Same settings just couldnt find the proDT , in aida64 read is 53100 and write is 53300 , latency is 71 ns.

My kit is f4-3600C15D-16gtz


----------



## alucardis666

So whats the trick with my ram kit *In sig* to run to spec or 3466?


----------



## arcDaniel

We can now download de Bios 1403 direct from the Asus Support Page, but I do not know if it is exacly the same Version as the Beta, or if they have made some tiny changes but call it 1403 because the essential things are the same.


----------



## MuddyPaws




----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcDaniel*
> 
> We can now download de Bios 1403 direct from the Asus Support Page, but I do not know if it is exacly the same Version as the Beta, or if they have made some tiny changes but call it 1403 because the essential things are the same.


link


----------



## remnants

Kind of ran into this before where the support pages served up to various regions were not in sync. Might be something like that again.


----------



## Yoizhik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> link


i checked Windows 10 32 ver. and i saw 1403 at there, still waiting for 64 bit ver.

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## arcDaniel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> link


https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/

edit:
Strange 10 Minutes ago it was there


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yoizhik*
> 
> i checked Windows 10 32 ver. and i saw 1403 at there, still waiting for 64 bit ver.
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/




same


----------



## Yoizhik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> 
> 
> same


----------



## CrazyElement

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> So whats the trick with my ram kit *In sig* to run to spec or 3466?


Oh sorry I haven't quote here are the settings of this user









I used them the only thing I didnt change is Vboot and the Ohms, because im new one to overclocking and simply couldnt find them
Quote:


> Originally Posted by majestynl View Post
> 
> Also not stable with my 2x8GB sticks Trident Z RGB - F4-3200C14D-16GTZR
> 
> But got them +1400% Memtest stable with following settings, maybe you can try that:
> 
> 3466Mhz @ 14-14-14-34
> 
> TRC: 48
> TWR: 26
> TFAW: 28
> TRFC: 312
> 
> Ram voltage: 1.385v
> Vboot: 1.385v
> ProDT: 53.3 ohm
> Soc: auto (hovering around 1.15v)
> 
> Rest on auto!
> 
> with Very good AIDA64 and other Bench Results!
> 
> Good Luck!


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yoizhik*


not saying I don't believe but from your link I didn't see it my end. where are you


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yoizhik*
> 
> i checked Windows 10 32 ver. and i saw 1403 at there, still waiting for 64 bit ver.
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


It doesn't matter - they are all the same


----------



## MuddyPaws

still don't see it


----------



## Yoizhik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> not saying I don't believe but from your link I didn't see it my end. where are you


I'm at Turkey right now. Maybe you can check it with ie, chrome, opera etc (i mean with a different web browser) or smartphone/tablet/notebook etc. You can clean your web browser's cache also.


----------



## MuddyPaws

same in chrome 1201// cleared cache and found it


----------



## hurricane28

No 1403 BIOS here..


----------



## MuddyPaws

work this out


----------



## RS87

@remnants have you had much success with CAD that @Ramad personally advised you on? I want to get my mem voltage down since using your tips on the timings:

#22070

I could try 30-30-30-30, 40-40-40-40, 60-60-60-60, 30-30-60-60 etc but as i have no idea on what these values actually do I don't want to screw things up. I have seen what you guys have attempted and a little understanding would help me prior to my trial and error attempts if you could be so kind.


----------



## RS87

1403 on the asus website:

_Website_
https://www.asus.com/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/helpdesk_download/

_Actual download file_
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-1403.zip


----------



## gupsterg

Comparing 1403 posted by Elmor in post 20981 with official one in HxD they are identical byte for byte. Which has also been the case for other UEFIs that Elmor shared, which later became available on official site.


----------



## Timur Born

In this case I assume that Sense MI has not been disabled by default. Watch out for your water pumps then.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> @remnants have you had much success with CAD that @Ramad personally advised you on? I want to get my mem voltage down since using your tips on the timings:
> 
> #22070
> 
> I could try 30-30-30-30, 40-40-40-40, 60-60-60-60, 30-30-60-60 etc but as i have no idea on what these values actually do I don't want to screw things up. I have seen what you guys have attempted and a little understanding would help me prior to my trial and error attempts if you could be so kind.


Yes, totally working at my settings at 1.35 volts now. Been busy but I'm preparing to post the settings and what not. Probably later tonight. I'll reference you when I put it up.

Basically, it was a combination of the CAD Bus and RttNom, 'WR, and 'Park settings in the memory timings area. Those together bought me a couple of things: 1.35 volt memory with no errors, and I was able to turn the SOC voltage down to 1.05 from the 1.15 I had it at. Below about 1.03 it begins to have sporadic errors so 1.05 seems to give me a nice "buffer".

Now keep in mind, I followed Ramad's advice since he has the same dies as me, but I don't fully understand how to come up with the settings myself other than trial and error. So, I'll be happy to post what worked but I'm not sure I can guide you to get yours working. Still, there's only a handful of die types in use and somebody on here probably has at least some of the final settings you might need.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Yes, totally working at my settings at 1.35 volts now. Been busy but I'm preparing to post the settings and what not. Probably later tonight. I'll reference you when I put it up.
> 
> Basically, it was a combination of the CAD Bus and RttNom, 'WR, and 'Park settings in the memory timings area. Those together bought me a couple of things: 1.35 volt memory with no errors, and I was able to turn the SOC voltage down to 1.05 from the 1.15 I had it at. Below about 1.03 it begins to have sporadic errors so 1.05 seems to give me a nice "buffer".
> 
> Now keep in mind, I followed Ramad's advice since he has the same dies as me, but I don't fully understand how to come up with the settings myself other than trial and error. So, I'll be happy to post what worked but I'm not sure I can guide you to get yours working. Still, there's only a handful of die types in use and somebody on here probably has at least some of the final settings you might need.


That's brilliant, i really appreciate that. If possible, although I certainly dont expect you to, when you make that post later tonight or whenever you manage to get round to it, is there any chance you would post your before stats and then your current ones? Or if my current stats are very similar to your previous stats then dont bother of course and i will just work from your new ones. Obviously each individual system will never be the same so it could never be guaranteed that yours could transfer to mine but I hold high hope for better settings as you, ramad and I all have Samsung e-die and your previous tip for me worked a treat!









There were some other e-die users early on in this thread but they seemed to have faded away and any previous posts from me after each new bios garnered no attention from other e-die users. I'm very happy with my current set up and very astonished at the how stable it is especially after your tip which i have to admit, I wasn't expecting even an hour on Aida but I got 7!







Thanks again.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> Oh sorry I haven't quote here are the settings of this user
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used them the only thing I didnt change is Vboot and the Ohms, because im new one to overclocking and simply couldnt find them


I'll try that, thanks!


----------



## elguero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> Anyone got a code 8 while PC seems to be running fine? If code 8 is "CPU not operational" that's kinda weird. Got back from a jog and saw this


I got code 8 even with no overclock and then I turned off Performance Bias as Baskura suggested and I haven't have one since then.


----------



## hurricane28

I already use 1403 BIOS, was hoping for an update from Asus with some fixed but i guess we have to wait another months or so..


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> That's brilliant, i really appreciate that. If possible, although I certainly dont expect you to, when you make that post later tonight or whenever you manage to get round to it, is there any chance you would post your before stats and then your current ones? Or if my current stats are very similar to your previous stats then dont bother of course and i will just work from your new ones. Obviously each individual system will never be the same so it could never be guaranteed that yours could transfer to mine but I hold high hope for better settings as you, ramad and I all have Samsung e-die and your previous tip for me worked a treat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were some other e-die users early on in this thread but they seemed to have faded away and any previous posts from me after each new bios garnered no attention from other e-die users. I'm very happy with my current set up and very astonished at the how stable it is especially after your tip which i have to admit, I wasn't expecting even an hour on Aida but I got 7!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again.


You're welcome and I'm very glad it worked. Like you though, the voltages were troubling. Yeah, if you have E-die, I'm suspecting that Ramad's tweaks will delight you as much as they did me.

That whole "copy the XMP data into settings" really should be an automatic feature of the BIOS. The fact that it isn't makes me wonder if it isn't an intellectual property thing between AMD and Intel somehow? At this point it's about the only reason I can think of why that data isn't being picked up automatically the way it is on Intel systems.

Anyway, I'll be back to you.

Ah, here's the image of a test run I sent to Ramad. It's already in my attachments from the PM's:


----------



## sadaharu

if you cannot find it in Turkey ;

https://www.asus.com/*tr*/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/

change it to ;

https://www.asus.com/*us*/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrEnkman*
> 
> ...I've been following for a while and already tried different settings for my modules (G.Skill Ripjaws V F4-3200C14Q-64GVK - but only using 2 modules) until I tried this setting:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: settings by majestynl
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Also not stable with my 2x8GB sticks Trident Z RGB - F4-3200C14D-16GTZR
> 
> *But got them +1400% Memtest stable with following settings, maybe you can try that:*
> 
> 3466Mhz @ 14-14-14-34
> 
> TRC: 48
> TWR: 26
> TFAW: 28
> TRFC: 312
> 
> Ram voltage: 1.385v
> Vboot: 1.385v
> ProDT: 53.3 ohm
> Soc: auto (hovering around 1.15v)
> 
> Rest on auto!
> 
> with Very good AIDA64 and other Bench Results!
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot: My modules running @ 3200Mhz
Click to expand...

Are you running two modules or all four with these timings?


----------



## chakku

Has anyone successfully used an overclocking profiled saved to a flash drive to restore their settings from 9943/9945 or 1401 to 1403?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> Has anyone successfully used an overclocking profiled saved to a flash drive to restore their settings from 9943/9945 or 1401 to 1403?


Hello

Saved settings will not transfer to a different BIOS version.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> Has anyone successfully used an overclocking profiled saved to a flash drive to restore their settings from 9943/9945 or 1401 to 1403?


Yes, when I first tried 1401 I went back to 9945 when I had issues. Are you having a problem or just checking?

EDIT: DISREGARD ABOVE, I COMPLETELY MISUNDERSTOOD YOUR QUESTION.

One thing to watch out for: zero length files. I have occassionally saved a profile and it inexplicably failed to write the file. The result was a file by the name I gave with zero length and nothing in it. I don't remember if that was any particular BIOS version and it was sporadic.


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Saved settings will not transfer to a different BIOS version.


Oh, that's unfortunate. I wasn't aware 1401 and 1403 would be that significant in difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Yes, when I first tried 1401 I went back to 9945 when I had issues. Are you having a problem or just checking?
> 
> One thing to watch out for: zero length files. I have occassionally saved a profile and it inexplicably failed to write the file. The result was a file by the name I gave with zero length and nothing in it. I don't remember if that was any particular BIOS version and it was sporadic.


Last time I updated to 1403 from 1401 it didn't work for me so I reverted back to 1401 as I hadn't written down any of my fan profile settings or subtimings from some RAM overclocks. Loading the profiles worked when I flashed back to 1401.


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadaharu*
> 
> so you said rockstable it means no crashing on games ? Im mostly a gamer but in future, i might need to use matlab, c++, or more programs at the same time.
> 
> also im dont wanna give up gaming performance. 3200 is the solid point for gaming experience for ryzen.
> 
> can you tell me about your temps ? arctic freezer is good for oc ing 1800x - 1700x ? my plan is go with h115i but if yours is better i think buy that one.


I have not played games on my testbench, so I can't be sure about gaming stability. 3DMark, HCI MemTest and prime95 all pass without errors or freezes.
I haven't measured temps also, since I have not done any CPU oc and my current setup consists of the mainboard sitting on my desk with two fans blowing at it.
The Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 has held it's ground in many online reviews. It was by far the best bang for buck I could get in all AIOs.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> Oh, that's unfortunate. I wasn't aware 1401 and 1403 would be that significant in difference.
> Last time I updated to 1403 from 1401 it didn't work for me so I reverted back to 1401 as I hadn't written down any of my fan profile settings or subtimings from some RAM overclocks. Loading the profiles worked when I flashed back to 1401.


You're right of course. I misunderstood the question entirely, sorry.


----------



## alucardis666

Well the setting shared for 3466 didn't work for me. Looks like this board has my 32Gb Trident Z RGB 3600mhz kit stuck @ 3200mhz... *on a good day...*

I'm not *TOO* mad as I will be upgrading to threadripper when it's released, and if that doesn't pan out **Fingers crossed it does...** ...I'll swap back to intel X299


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Well the setting shared for 3466 didn't work for me. Looks like this board has my 32Gb Trident Z RGB 3600mhz kit stuck @ 3200mhz... *on a good day...*
> 
> I'm not *TOO* mad as I will be upgrading to threadripper when it's released, and if that doesn't pan out **Fingers crossed it does...** ...I'll swap back to intel X299


i think with quad channel support threadripper will handle 4 or more sticks better than ryzen.
as for 3200 vs 3600 i really am not seeing the point unless the 3600 is cas 14 etc.

and did you mention usb issues before? could it be the creative soundcard i am assuming you have being a biatch....they were always twitchy







other than that i would look at drivers. I have had 0 issues with usb disconnections on any port.


----------



## sadaharu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> i think with quad channel support threadripper will handle 4 or more sticks better than ryzen.
> as for 3200 vs 3600 i really am not seeing the point unless the 3600 is cas 14 etc.
> 
> and did you mention usb issues before? could it be the creative soundcard i am assuming you have being a biatch....they were always twitchy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other than that i would look at drivers. I have had 0 issues with usb disconnections on any port.


the more core we have the lack speed we get. that s the equation i think.

dunno about usb issues.


----------



## Ramad

@RS87

The settings are simple:

*CAD Bus Configuration:*

20 ohm
20 ohm
40 ohm
40 ohm or 60 ohm

*Timings:*

Primary timings as printed on your RAM sticker, all other timings at Auto, @1T or 2T (Timing tuning comes later, when you are sure of RAM stability at stock timings and voltage)

Proc_ODT @60 ohm

*Rtt impedance:*

RttNom: RZQ/3 or Disabled (both will work)
RttWr: RZQ/3
RttPark: RZQ/1

That´s it. I have posted these settings several times before.









My RAM could be Samsung E-die, that is because I´m not sure. remnants can boot @3200 using 14-16-16-16-32, but I can´t, so I may have an E-die or maybe a D-die, or Hynix IC´s. There is no way for me to find out unless I remove the heatspreaders and void the warranty, which I´m not going to do.









Edit: I´m sure remnants can help you with the subtimings and other settings because you have the same RAM, I guess.


----------



## CrazyElement

Those are my results , currently my CPU is @3.9 ghz , 1800x . And my memory is f4-3600c15d-16gtz.

cachemem.jpg 92k .jpg file


timings.jpg 126k .jpg file


Untitled.png 92k .png file


----------



## gupsterg

@Ramad

AIDA64/HWiNFO show RAM IC Vendor only, but Thaiphoon Burner will state RAM IC type.


----------



## purecain

thiaphoon burner has stopped writing for me. although I'm doing quite well with the ram as it is. I have 32gb (2 matched pairs) of trident rgb 3466/4266.
I flashed the higher set down to the lower binned set just to have identical timings. weather that will make one bit of diffrance to the actual timings set or stability I'm not sure. but both kits run seperately at 3466mhz and together I have them running @3333mhz...
I cant believe how lucky ive been. and I havnt even touched the base clock. using p/states to oc... very happy with the latest bios 1403.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Ramad
> 
> AIDA64/HWiNFO show RAM IC Vendor only, but Thaiphoon Burner will state RAM IC type.


\

many times (most?) AID64 will show the ram IC manuf:


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> \
> 
> many times (most?) AID64 will show the ram IC manuf:


But it doesn't show the IC type (B-Die, E-die, etc)


----------



## finalheaven

@gupsterg

So I am still getting weird cold boot issues from shutdown at random times. I've decided to disable "Turn on fast startup" located under Control Panel\Hardware and Sound\Power Options\System Settings.

Hoping this resolves it once and for all.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> Those are my results , currently my CPU is @3.9 ghz , 1800x . And my memory is f4-3600c15d-16gtz.
> 
> cachemem.jpg 92k .jpg file
> 
> 
> timings.jpg 126k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Untitled.png 92k .png file


bit weird your memtweakit says 3 dims?
other than that memory scores look pretty decent to me and cinebench looks pretty much in line with what i get at 3.925 and 3200 with pretty much the same timings


----------



## tarot

why internet why.


----------



## tarot

stupid internet and its multi post the same timings.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> But it doesn't show the IC type (B-Die, E-die, etc)


ah - my bad. Usually you can tell by the advertised frequency and timings on 8GB sticks scaling off 3200c14.. 3600c16, 3733c17 etc. (the outlier are the 3600c15s - may be their best bin of that generation). otherwise use Thiaphoon


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> ColDUK , check if you had the yellow Q-LED for RAM with 0d on Q-CODE display. If so in my case my G.Skill RAM was faulty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Picked up some CMK8GX4M2A2400C14 _and_ my Ryzen rig has risen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Currently doing a Win 7 Pro x64 UEFI install, my ISO with integrated USB drivers for X370 has worked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The method I'm using for UEFI install of Win 7 is similar to what I used on my M7R, I will be adding info in my Ryzen Essential info thread.
> 
> I'm so glad for the Q-LED/Q-CODE system on the mobo, as even when posting normally it takes quite a bit time longer than my i5/Z97 to post, so at least by viewing those you know what is going on.
> 
> I have opted for UEFI 0902, even though Amazon are great on swapout they currently show no stock of C6H.


I found this old post in this big thread, now my C6H show Qcode 0d with yellow led. I would like know if it is only memory dead or mobo problem. All solutions I have seen doesn´t work and I have sended Corsair memory to seller.

I would like to buy F4-3200C14D-32GVR or F4-3200C14D-32GTZ, are goods?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> @RS87
> 
> The settings are simple:
> 
> *CAD Bus Configuration:*
> 
> 20 ohm
> 20 ohm
> 40 ohm
> 40 ohm or 60 ohm
> 
> *Timings:*
> 
> Primary timings as printed on your RAM sticker, all other timings at Auto, @1T or 2T (Timing tuning comes later, when you are sure of RAM stability at stock timings and voltage)
> 
> Proc_ODT @60 ohm
> 
> *Rtt impedance:*
> 
> RttNom: RZQ/3 or Disabled (both will work)
> RttWr: RZQ/3
> RttPark: RZQ/1
> 
> That´s it. I have posted these settings several times before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My RAM could be Samsung E-die, that is because I´m not sure. remnants can boot @3200 using 14-16-16-16-32, but I can´t, so I may have an E-die or maybe a D-die, or Hynix IC´s. There is no way for me to find out unless I remove the heatspreaders and void the warranty, which I´m not going to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I´m sure remnants can help you with the subtimings and other settings because you have the same RAM, I guess.


I just sent him my settings file. I was going to do a post tonight but I got sidetracked trying to "improve" my setup, lol.

I decided to put my old AIO on with some AMD brackets I just got. High temps, but everything has voltage, pump is lit, etc. Remove, redo mount figuring some kind of error on my part. Same high temps.

Seems the pump isn't running. It sat for awhile and apparently went bad. Hate it when that happens. If I want to do an AIO I'll have to buy a new one. Anyway, spent the night disassembling, reassembling, disassembling, reassembling, scratching my head... you know, the usual.


----------



## spacemonkey99

Capture.GIF 316k .GIF file


Capture2.GIF 313k .GIF file


Samsung E die 3200 Mhz. Seems just placing the SPD timings for 3200Mhz and setting Proc to 80 ohms has been stable on a PUBG stress test. Hey it was a lot more fun than running Aida64!

I am hesitant to say this is 100% but anyone with 3200Mhz rated e-die may want to just plug those settings in manually and set Proc to 80ohms ymmv


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> So I am still getting weird cold boot issues from shutdown at random times. I've decided to disable "Turn on fast startup" located under Control Panel\Hardware and Sound\Power Options\System Settings.
> 
> Hoping this resolves it once and for all.


I passed 1 day with only 1x Q-Code: F9, which occurred in the morning at 1st boot of the day. I then did 11 power up from shutdown, power to PSU active, 0 issues throughout the day.

Today is day 2 with settings







, again 1x Q-Code: F9, which occurred in the morning at 1st boot of the day. Will tell you tomorrow or so how it went for the rest of the day.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> I found this old post in this big thread, now my C6H show Qcode 0d with yellow led. I would like know if it is only memory dead or mobo problem. All solutions I have seen doesn´t work and I have sended Corsair memory to seller.


I use the same motherboard still.

In this post I did highlight I thought that your RAM was issue. Do you not have access to DDR4 to try from a friend or family or local PC shop?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I passed 1 day with only 1x Q-Code: F9, which occurred in the morning at 1st boot of the day. I then did 11 power up from shutdown, power to PSU active, 0 issues throughout the day.
> 
> Today is day 2 with settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , again 1x Q-Code: F9, which occurred in the morning at 1st boot of the day. Will tell you tomorrow or so how it went for the rest of the day.


Did you disable "Turn on fast startup?"


----------



## bavarianblessed

@elmor @The Stilt

Are there any other revisions to the new C6H WiFi board aside from the obvious?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Did you disable "Turn on fast startup?"


I'm on W7 for past few days, I did have issues in the past with W7 as well.

W10C I disabled Fast Startup a week or more ago, as I had noted how "platform" was having issues with this. I've posted twice that when board successfully uses Fast Startup we see Q-Code: 40 and no errors in Event Log > System. On an error Fast Startup we will see 24 like a normal non Fast Startup start.


----------



## dr31k0

Hi everyone. Need some explanation about booting.

Memory F4-3200C14D-16GTZ (2x8)

I was at same situation as @gupsterg with F9 at first boot on 1'st boot with Stilt's 3200 safe set on 1401.
So... i decided to go to 1403 now and make some tests with 3200 BIOS SPD setup manualy set 14-14-14-14-34-48-2T Dram Vboot 1.375 and other auto settings. Then did 11-12 power up from shutdown, (power to PSU active). Only on 3rd attempt got F9 and then 0 issues. I did some fast MemTest (400% passed) with 0 errors, but i need help about booting when PSU power off.

When I turned off pc and powered off the power supply, waited for 1 minute, then plug PSU on and tried to start pc, it won't boot. I made 3 tries after 2-5 minutes each and pc won't boot.
PC starts after 3rd CMOS clear

The strange is that when i turn pc (with psu off) at night, morning early it will boot (don't know now with F9 or not, have no time to test) but in short amount of time (tested 1-5 min) when PSU is off , pc is "dead" and only clear CMOS helps.

Sorry for a long lyrical digression and now question: what to push so i can handle with this?

SOC AUTO (1.13-1.15)
LLC AUTO
DRAM 1.35 (shows 1.373)
Core ratio x39 [email protected] (was stable on 1401 prime, aida, IBT)
BCLK manualy 100 (show 99.8 CPU-Z)

(sorry for bad english)


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr31k0*
> 
> Hi everyone. Need some explanation about booting.
> 
> Memory F4-3200C14D-16GTZ (2x8)
> 
> I was at same situation as @gupsterg with F9 at first boot on 1'st boot with Stilt's 3200 safe set on 1401.
> So... i decided to go to 1403 now and make some tests with 3200 BIOS SPD setup manualy set 14-14-14-14-34-48-2T Dram Vboot 1.375 and other auto settings. Then did 11-12 power up from shutdown, (power to PSU active). Only on 3rd attempt got F9 and then 0 issues. I did some fast MemTest (400% passed) with 0 errors, but i need help about booting when PSU power off.
> 
> When I turned off pc and powered off the power supply, waited for 1 minute, then plug PSU on and tried to start pc, it won't boot. I made 3 tries after 2-5 minutes each and pc won't boot.
> PC starts after 3rd CMOS clear
> 
> The strange is that when i turn pc (with psu off) at night, morning early it will boot (don't know now with F9 or not, have no time to test) but in short amount of time (tested 1-5 min) when PSU is off , pc is "dead" and only clear CMOS helps.
> 
> Sorry for a long lyrical digression and now question: what to push so i can handle with this?
> 
> SOC AUTO (1.13-1.15)
> LLC AUTO
> DRAM 1.35 (shows 1.373)
> Core ratio x39 [email protected] (was stable on 1401 prime, aida, IBT)
> BCLK manualy 100 (show 99.8 CPU-Z)
> 
> (sorry for bad english)


I have same problem but my mem is clocked higher >3500 MHz. Training usually fails after cold boot. You can try to set vboot to 1.4V.


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> I would like to buy F4-3200C14D-32GVR or F4-3200C14D-32GTZ, are goods?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> I run G.Skill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ (2x16GB) stable at 3200 MT/s 14-13-13-13-26-42-1T(Geardown enabled) using Ramad's/harrysun's method.
> AIDA64 Cache & Memory benchmark shows ~50k MB/s on Read, Write and Copy.
> So I'd go for this kit.


Everyone I know using the linked method above can easily run their F4-3200C14D-32GTZ with 3200 MT/s 14-13-13-13-26-42-1T. On this thread namely harrysun, TheBaal and me. Then there is another bloke on a german forum and a guy on Reddit with a Taichi who has to add some extra voltage.
So I guess these sticks are good.


----------



## dr31k0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> I have same problem but my mem is clocked higher >3500 MHz. Training usually fails after cold boot. You can try to set vboot to 1.4V.


Thx for advice i'll try it but i want to figure now not a training failure, but in "dead" pc station after short power off


----------



## T800

By the way Windows 10 Creators Update is broken for Nvidia, there are complaints of stuttering, fps drops etc.

For myself Windows 10 ver.1607 and installing 378.92 fixes the stuttering problem. Installing later drivers than 378.92 causes problems for ver.1607 too for me.

I tried Windows 7 installation but when updates reach to a certain point unable to get any updates available. It's a problem for me and I install Windows 10 CU again and I am using it right now with the stuttering problem.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr31k0*
> 
> Thx for advice i'll try it but i want to figure now not a training failure, but in "dead" pc station after short power off


Dont turn off your PSU at night, it is really totally POINTLESS. We've been over this in this thread, ryzen does not like being turned off whatsoever, i did it recently just to clean out dust from my rads, and it was a nightmare to get it back up and running. Turning off your psu will save u like 1$ a year lol.


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T800*
> 
> By the way Windows 10 Creators Update is broken for Nvidia, there are complaints of stuttering, fps drops etc.
> 
> For myself Windows 10 ver.1607 and installing 378.92 fixes the stuttering problem. Installing later drivers than 378.92 causes problems for ver.1607 too for me.
> 
> I tried Windows 7 installation but when updates reach to a certain point unable to get any updates available. It's a problem for me and I install Windows 10 CU again and I am using it right now with the stuttering problem.


I'm on W10 1703 with the 384.76 drivers and don't have any issues.


----------



## wolfpack122

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T800*
> 
> By the way Windows 10 Creators Update is broken for Nvidia, there are complaints of stuttering, fps drops etc.
> 
> For myself Windows 10 ver.1607 and installing 378.92 fixes the stuttering problem. Installing later drivers than 378.92 causes problems for ver.1607 too for me.
> 
> I tried Windows 7 installation but when updates reach to a certain point unable to get any updates available. It's a problem for me and I install Windows 10 CU again and I am using it right now with the stuttering problem.





I'm running Windows 10 version 1703 build 15063.413 and have installed Nvidia's latest driver 384.76.
On my 980 Ti, I haven't experienced any stuttering in games and I don't see any problems while running [email protected]
Maybe it's because of the new Gaming settings, switch them all off and try again.


Spoiler: Look here


----------



## T800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> I'm on W10 1703 with the 384.76 drivers and don't have any issues.


This problem is not "Always On" situation. Maybe it's not distracted you. But there's a topic for this problem on Geforce Forums also.

As far as I know Rocket League is problematic. Also Battlefield 1. For some maps and instances the problem is not so obvious by the way.

Some instances in Amiens, Ballroom Blitz, St.Quentin Scar and some others the problem is ocurring. But for example Nivelle Nights causing no problems. Also Sinai Desert is smooth.

Again Windows 10 v.1607 and 378.92 way much smoother all around for Battlefield 1.


----------



## ninogui

Guys after a few days rest the dreaded cold boot double restart came back lol

But although it double boots it keeps the 3200 settings, does not go back to 2400

I am using the zenstates 0.2.2 utility (38.25x / 1.3V) which is great for tinkering, however you can set cpu volt but not volt offset, and only apply at windows start, this problem Im having is at boot time
my plan is to tinker for tuning and then enter final settings in bios.

If I set those with a + 0.00625 in bios which I think it´s the first up from Auto will the system boot at a higher (more stable?) than just + and auto on volt and offset ?


----------



## T800

Another way to do that is setting P-State 0 overclock in BIOS instead using Zenstates. I set and use a CPU overclock like this.


----------



## dr31k0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Dont turn off your PSU at night, it is really totally POINTLESS. We've been over this in this thread, ryzen does not like being turned off whatsoever, i did it recently just to clean out dust from my rads, and it was a nightmare to get it back up and running. Turning off your psu will save u like 1$ a year lol.


It's not that I want to save 1$ on electricity. I turned off the power supply for the purpose, to check the boot after the power loss. In my city electricity is often cut off for a short period (mainly due to a thunderstorm). That's why I ask people how to fix this problem and whether they are faced with this, cause it's not a solution to clear CMOS always after short turn offs.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr31k0*
> 
> It's not that I want to save 1$ on electricity. I turned off the power supply for the purpose, to check the boot after the power loss. In my city electricity is often cut off for a short period (mainly due to a thunderstorm). That's why I ask people how to fix this problem and whether they are faced with this, cause it's not a solution to clear CMOS always after short turn offs.


Oh that sucks yea, i think after a storm though theres enough residual charge in the motherboard and psu that it "shouldnt" cause a problem, theres a difference between psu off for 6+hrs then a couple mins at least if the power comes back on.

To my knowledge there is no fix, its a total pain in the butt with ryzen and having the power off, not even sure why but it is a total nightmare.


----------



## lordzed83

@gupsterg @The Stilt i got new findings on my system









If I set 3333mhz cl14 Trfc_SM LOWER than 272 L1 cache starts to give ERRORS







Even tho i can get 1000% pass with no memory errors. I guess thats my CPU limit







I need to check how many ns is that and post when i ahve time









With this finding I can see what can i do with 3466 cl14 hmmm


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I passed 1 day with only 1x Q-Code: F9, which occurred in the morning at 1st boot of the day. I then did 11 power up from shutdown, power to PSU active, 0 issues throughout the day.
> 
> Today is day 2 with settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , again 1x Q-Code: F9, which occurred in the morning at 1st boot of the day. Will tell you tomorrow or so how it went for the rest of the day.
> 
> I use the same motherboard still.
> 
> In this post I did highlight I thought that your RAM was issue. Do you not have access to DDR4 to try from a friend or family or local PC shop?


Yes, but I have only a PSU and now I can write because I have installed many components in other old mobo with Phenom II x4. I will have desinstall this PC for it.
*Thanks for your replys.*


----------



## wisepds

Hi guys!! I have a question. My 1800x at 3,95 is rock solid...pass everything with gskill 3200 cl14...seriously, pass all test..

From 10 boots, 8 are ok at first try, but 2 are f9 error and reboot and works fine again (I have 4 tried to trainig ram on bios)..

How can fix this... as i said my pc works great hours and hours with 0 problems.. and pass all test, all..prime, hci, memtest , IBT, Google stress test, asus stress test, Aida, etc..

What is LN2 button on motherboard? works for this?

Thank you very much!


----------



## tarot

ok tried 3466 with my flare x 3200's same timings as i use for 3200 passed every test except hci memtest 2 failed at around 60 per cent.
plus the actual benches themselves showed pretty much zero benefit.
also tried 101 on the bclk and that went fine till again hi memtest which failed at 3200.

with my current settings which i will throw up for interest sake it is super rock solid stable
no cold boot issues no anything.

this is all on 1403 by the way.
maybe more juice to the cpu would sort things out but honestly at the level i am at i,m happy.

1403320039safe_setting.txt 19k .txt file


feel free to critique my settings


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacemonkey99*
> 
> Capture.GIF 316k .GIF file
> 
> 
> Capture2.GIF 313k .GIF file
> 
> 
> Samsung E die 3200 Mhz. Seems just placing the SPD timings for 3200Mhz and setting Proc to 80 ohms has been stable on a PUBG stress test. Hey it was a lot more fun than running Aida64!
> 
> I am hesitant to say this is 100% but anyone with 3200Mhz rated e-die may want to just plug those settings in manually and set Proc to 80ohms ymmv


What voltage are you running on the memory?

Many of us now have done just as you say, but ended up with having to use higher voltages to get the memory stable. If this is true for you, try what @Ramad mentioned a few pages back. My memory was stable at 80 ProcODT only with extra voltage prior to the other settings and now it's stable at 1.35 volts as rated.

If you are getting yours to 3200 without voltage you are like the only one, lol.


----------



## ninogui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninogui*
> 
> Guys after a few days rest the dreaded cold boot double restart came back lol
> 
> But although it double boots it keeps the 3200 settings, does not go back to 2400
> 
> I am using the zenstates 0.2.2 utility (38.25x / 1.3V) which is great for tinkering, however you can set cpu volt but not volt offset, and only apply at windows start, this problem Im having is at boot time
> my plan is to tinker for tuning and then enter final settings in bios.
> 
> If I set those with a + 0.00625 in bios which I think it´s the first up from Auto will the system boot at a higher (more stable?) than just + and auto on volt and offset ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T800*
> 
> Another way to do that is setting P-State 0 overclock in BIOS instead using Zenstates. I set and use a CPU overclock like this.


thks yes I know thing is I´d like to know how offset works at boot time since it is advised not to touch vid in p state 0 and on auto I really don´t know what´s it is doing before the Stilt utility takes over and btw my guess is the utility relies on auto for cpuvolt offset ?


----------



## MuddyPaws

hell yeah I just got an OC Panel cable for my OC Panel. rare as rocking horse poo too.







now I'm happy


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> I found this old post in this big thread, now my C6H show Qcode 0d with yellow led. I would like know if it is only memory dead or mobo problem. All solutions I have seen doesn´t work and I have sended Corsair memory to seller.
> 
> I would like to buy F4-3200C14D-32GVR or F4-3200C14D-32GTZ, are goods?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


when you "Load Optimized Defaults" in bios and F10.. are all sticks showing up with the base clock of 2133? If yes, it's no the mobo... the 3200c14 TZ kits are good and work on this platform. Is there some reason you think you need 32GB?

______________________________

c6h wifi bios: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?91766-Crosshair-VI-Hero-UEFI-build-1403&p=660058&viewfull=1#post660058
direct: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnLVhuMmZnbjk5MUE/view?usp=sharing


----------



## R71800XSS

what memory you can recomended to me in my C6H ?

F4-3400C16D-32GTZ or 3200 C14D
or
F4-3400C16D-32GVR or 3200 C14D
or
F4-3600C17D-32GTZR (yes them have led...)
or
F4-3200C15D-32GTZKW
or
others...?


----------



## kazama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T800*
> 
> Another way to do that is setting P-State 0 overclock in BIOS instead using Zenstates. I set and use a CPU overclock like this.


Can you explain how to do that plz?


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> when you "Load Optimized Defaults" in bios and F10.. are all sticks showing up with the base clock of 2133? If yes, it's no the mobo... the 3200c14 TZ kits are good and work on this platform. Is there some reason you think you need 32GB?
> 
> ______________________________
> 
> c6h wifi bios: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?91766-Crosshair-VI-Hero-UEFI-build-1403&p=660058&viewfull=1#post660058
> direct: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnLVhuMmZnbjk5MUE/view?usp=sharing


I can´t go into BIOS and I can load nothing because qcode 0d actually, I pressed clear CMOS (10 seconds with mobo led on) so that I think bios has default settings.
Every day, all programs require more and more memory, I think that now 2x8 gb is enough, but in four years can it not. I used CAD files and it requires a little more. The rig on I was writting have ten years and works OK with all programs trustly (althogh I see slower), but I don´t want pay more tomorrow by change sticks, I prefer pay today and changed others things (SSD, etc).

Thanks for reply.


----------



## gupsterg

@R71800XSS

I linked you a page from the manual days ago on the Q-LED, is board stuck on the RAM one?


----------



## EvoMan

I just want to thank the community. I recently overclocked my 1700x to 3.9 and it's stable(my first time overclocking). With bios 1403, I enable DOCP standard and still only getting 2133 on my ram. Hopefully I can work to get that up a little higher


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I'm on W7 for past few days, I did have issues in the past with W7 as well.
> 
> W10C I disabled Fast Startup a week or more ago, as I had noted how "platform" was having issues with this. I've posted twice that when board successfully uses Fast Startup we see Q-Code: 40 and no errors in Event Log > System. On an error Fast Startup we will see 24 like a normal non Fast Startup start.


Strange. If I get Q-Code: 40, then my computer fails to boot, and I just get a black screen.

So far disabling fast startup, has enabled my computer to cold boot without failure. But this is after changing boot up attempts to 3. It seems to fail on the first try since I can hear the click at times. But at least its keeping all my bios settings.


----------



## gupsterg

I would assume as we have differing hardware when you do have a successful Fast Boot another "quirk" from platform/OS is resulting in blackscreen.

A few pages back when a member asked about difference between Q-Code 24 and 40 you'll note on 40 he gets to OS but it's unstable.

I have no issues on a Q-Code 40, a successful Fast Startup case AFAIK.

Did event log catch anything on the Q-Code 40 / black screen situation?

You also see in my post about these Q-Codes that if you have Fast Startup enabled and your in OS event viewer > system log there will be errors for me on post ending on Q-Code 24, but on 40 none. This is how I determined what each Q-Code meant.

Well I can tell you as an update my issue with boot is back today







. Nothing profile wise or HW/FW changed. When it occured for 2 consecutive boots from shutdown even room ambient was same as yesterday.

So still fighting it.


----------



## finalheaven

Do you have boot attempts at 3? Also, when you say failed boot, you mean that it lost your CPU/RAM settings right?


----------



## T800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazama*
> 
> Can you explain how to do that plz?


P-state overclocking details have to be in this thread.

But simply disable core performance boost, after that P-state overclocking menu is under Advanced-AMD CBS-Zen Common Options.

Do not touch any voltage setting under this menu, you have to use offset voltage. Just altering P0 is enough, and you need exact hexadecimal value for FID setting for your desired CPU speed.


----------



## Frikencio

Guys can you tell me what are the exact steps to do a basic P-State overclock on my 1700?

For example set the highest clock to 3.8Ghz @ 1.35v (LLC3) Standard 100Mhz FSB / 3200RAM / 38x mult

And let the CPU lower its speed auto when it is not needed.

Is that possible?

I am getting 140W idle consumption and that is unaceptable. (270W load)


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Guys can you tell me what are the exact steps to do a basic P-State overclock on my 1700?
> 
> For example set the highest clock to 3.8Ghz @ 1.35v (LLC3) Standard 100Mhz FSB / 3200RAM / 38x mult
> 
> And let the CPU lower its speed auto when it is not needed.
> 
> Is that possible?
> 
> I am getting 140W idle consumption and that is unaceptable. (270W load)


download zenstates and use that to find out what your limits are.
for example mine are currently 1.325 @ 3.9, 100fps. ram i'm trying to find but i'm so newbish with ram timings.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4rcherz*
> 
> download zenstates and use that to find out what your limits are.
> for example mine are currently 1.325 @ 3.9, 100fps. ram i'm trying to find but i'm so newbish with ram timings.


Where can I donlowad that? Do I need to change something in the BIOS for that to work?


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Where can I donlowad that? Do I need to change something in the BIOS for that to work?


first page of this thread i think it is


----------



## CrazyElement

Is this 40 Code a cold boot code? Because yesterday I updated the ram settings to 3466 mhz @14CL, everything is stable , tested it with memtest , played couple of hours . However after 10h of shut down when I tried to start to computer, it enter a permanent loading loop on my Windows 10 user log in page(right before desktop) and my code on the board was 40 ... After that I tried ctrl+alt+del whjich lead me to black screen ... Restart fixed everything and now PC is running on 24 code?

So in general can some1 tell me if this is dangerous , if it isnt I dont mind restarting my PC everytime I do a long cold boot?


----------



## FloppyDrive

I get code 40 booting up cold, and use to get the stuck at login problem. I think it just means you're not fully stable. If you don't mind, switch to command rate 2T.


----------



## CrazyElement

If this is the only problem , and everything is fast and smooth I dont mind it actually. As long as it not some kind of dangerous?


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> If this is the only problem , and everything is fast and smooth I dont mind it actually. As long as it not some kind of dangerous?


The danger would be in the voltages you may be using. Try playing a game and see how long it lasts before it crashes.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Do you have boot attempts at 3? Also, when you say failed boot, you mean that it lost your CPU/RAM settings right?


I have Fail_CNT as 3. Fail_CNT is only applicable AFAIK / seem to apply to Q-Code F9 (ie memory training fail).

My system/profile never fails 3 times so far. So it never returns to UEFI defaults.

When I say failed boot currently that mean I got a Q-Code: F9 plus a beep to signify the error and motherboard reposts. I would like my profile not to do Q-Code: F9 at all, as all my past rigs have never had post issues so I hope Ryzen will become like that as firmware improve.

Now I stated for a whole day I powered on system from shutdown and had no Q-Code: F9, the only exception was 1x Q-Code: F9 in the morning, 1st start of the day, as the room ambient was above 20C CPU was not having an issue with 3333MHz due to how Ryzen can below 20C not like higher RAM MHz as stated in Elmor's OC guide in 1st post of thread.

Then today on same profile I got 1x Q-Code: F9 in the morning, I posted then to you I will keep a track what happens today. Next boot from shutdown I also got the Q-Code: F9 1x, then for several boots from shutdown no issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> Is this 40 Code a cold boot code? Because yesterday I updated the ram settings to 3466 mhz @14CL, everything is stable , tested it with memtest , played couple of hours . However after 10h of shut down when I tried to start to computer, it enter a permanent loading loop on my Windows 10 user log in page(right before desktop) and my code on the board was 40 ... After that I tried ctrl+alt+del whjich lead me to black screen ... Restart fixed everything and now PC is running on 24 code?
> 
> So in general can some1 tell me if this is dangerous , if it isnt I dont mind restarting my PC everytime I do a long cold boot?


This post is for W8/W10 users where they have Fast Startup enabled on OS (default).

*Q-Code: 40 is not a cold boot code.*

Fast Startup uses or is using hibernation like S4 state, link.



As W8/10 has Fast Startup and does a hibernation file, when a successful post of Fast Startup occurs you will see Q-Code 40.

You will also see in Task Manager Uptime is accumulative value of uptime prior to shutdown and of this instance of post to OS. When a successful post with Fast Startup does not happen you will see Q-Code 24, as fresh kernel has loaded and old wasn't resumed.

Google it, on W8/10 you only get a fresh kernel on a restart, otherwise it will be a resumed kernel if Fast Startup is enabled.

Q-Code: 24 Fresh kernel / successful post to OS

Q-Code: 30 Resume from sleep

Q-Code: 40 Fast Startup post successful

When a user has Fast Startup enabled *and* you do not see Q-Code 40 but 24 you will have errors in event log > System.

When a user has Fast Startup disabled *and* you see Q-Code 24 you will have no errors in event log > System.

Your system is having an issue with Fast Startup when you had Q-Code: 40, just like finalheaven and another user yesterday.

I have no issues with my system on successful Fast Startup case, Q-Code: 40. So my opinion is HW difference between our rigs are cause of this and firmware of motherboard not being right.

On early UEFI I could not use sleep on W7 but only W10, now I can use it both. On early UEFI some couldn't even use sleep on W10, now they can. So hopefully as firmware progress Fast Startup will become a non issue.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @R71800XSS
> 
> I linked you a page from the manual days ago on the Q-LED, is board stuck on the RAM one?


Yes I saw it, with all post I'm a bit lost. I sended memory to seller for change well I think problem is memory.
*
is board stuck on the RAM one?* I haven´t tried this option, if your refer to install one stick on slot A1 or other slot, I have to wait have new sticks and PSU or desinstall PSU of this PC with I am witting.

is your refer (is that my english level is not good







) that mobo hangs with Qled yellow and qcode 0d, yes it's right.

Sequency of qcode was + or -: 3E, 14, 15, 63 (or similar...) and mobo hangs showing 0d, staying all on, but i can´t go into Bios only reset or turn off. And if I get out sticks qcode show me 46 (or perhaps 43, I don´t remember it).

I have readed in ROG forum that is posible enter to bios press button reset and inmediatly press hold start and release it when qcodes changes/moves , but I haven´t tried it. I would like somebody try it and after post here to check it out.

Too I have readed that error 0d can solve holding the CMOS back button about 30 seconds (on or off, it I don´t know, because "forum-er" (you can understand likely to drive-driver) didn´t post it.

I go on news post about my defective rig.

PD: link to new official BIOS 1403 ->https://www.asus.com/es/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/

*Thanks for reply.*


----------



## gupsterg

OK relax







.

You have bumped about 3-4 threads on ROG forum.

*You are causing yourself confusion.*

Few days ago when you first posted your issue The Stilt worked through with you to see if the 0d / posting issues were down to over tighten cooler / bracket, etc. After that process finished I posted the manual page as suspected you had Q-LED yellow on and you were not noticing it.

You have posted on ROG forum today, that you have Q-LED yellow and Q-Code: 0d. As stated before I had same Q-LED yellow and Q-Code 0d and it was faulty RAM, the RAM I had not even used before, it was brand new and faulty. You have found my post by searching this thread. I have told you I am using the same motherboard as well.

*If the RAM is faulty no matter which UEFI you flash or how many times you press reset or clear CMOS your motherboard is not going to post.*

As you said you have no spare RAM to use, then you must wait for RMA return of your RAM or buy new RAM.

I did buy new RAM whilst waiting for my return of G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ from RMA. After the RAM returned from G.Skill my board worked and I sold the other RAM.

I believe if you keeping posting and asking over and over the same question, you are checking things which are not the issue and causing yourself confusion.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Ramad
> 
> AIDA64/HWiNFO show RAM IC Vendor only, but Thaiphoon Burner will state RAM IC type.


Thaiphoon was the first utility I used when i started using the RAM:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







AIDA64 too does not know:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Mystery RAM I tell ya!


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Thaiphoon was the first utility I used when i started using the RAM:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AIDA64 too does not know:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mystery RAM I tell ya!


Ha ha! Yeah, sometimes the DIMM manufacturers don't bother to fill in the info properly or at all. On my Corsair sticks, they correctly identify the manufacturer (Samsung) and the first part of the part number that denotes a DDR4 4gb part -- but then the last number of the Samsung part number could be D or E to identify which die -- and on mine it is a "?" -- literally. Shows up that way in Thaiphoon with a "?" at the end.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## austinmrs

Hey guys!

Just ordered the CH6 and a 1600! Should be here tomorrow!

I will update to the latest 1403 bios, and this is the ram i have for the moment: F4-2133C15D-8GVR

Pretty sure i can run this at 2400mhz easily, i just have no idea what voltages/timmings to set it up, especially since i never dealt with Ryzen platforms


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Ha ha! Yeah, sometimes the DIMM manufacturers don't bother to fill in the info properly or at all. On my Corsair sticks, they correctly identify the manufacturer (Samsung) and the first part of the part number that denotes a DDR4 4gb part -- but then the last number of the Samsung part number could be D or E to identify which die -- and on mine it is a "?" -- literally. Shows up that way in Thaiphoon with a "?" at the end.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


At least you know it´s a Samsung.








I will not complain, they work well now at the rated speed and voltage. I feel like I´m in heaven when seeing all timings for every speed, as AIDA64 shows.


----------



## CrazyElement

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I have Fail_CNT as 3. Fail_CNT is only applicable AFAIK / seem to apply to Q-Code F9 (ie memory training fail).
> 
> My system/profile never fails 3 times so far. So it never returns to UEFI defaults.
> 
> When I say failed boot currently that mean I got a Q-Code: F9 plus a beep to signify the error and motherboard reposts. I would like my profile not to do Q-Code: F9 at all, as all my past rigs have never had post issues so I hope Ryzen will become like that as firmware improve.
> 
> Now I stated for a whole day I powered on system from shutdown and had no Q-Code: F9, the only exception was 1x Q-Code: F9 in the morning, 1st start of the day, as the room ambient was above 20C CPU was not having an issue with 3333MHz due to how Ryzen can below 20C not like higher RAM MHz as stated in Elmor's OC guide in 1st post of thread.
> 
> Then today on same profile I got 1x Q-Code: F9 in the morning, I posted then to you I will keep a track what happens today. Next boot from shutdown I also got the Q-Code: F9 1x, then for several boots from shutdown no issues.
> This post is for W8/W10 users where they have Fast Startup enabled on OS (default).
> 
> *Q-Code: 40 is not a cold boot code.*
> 
> Fast Startup uses or is using hibernation like S4 state, link.
> 
> 
> 
> As W8/10 has Fast Startup and does a hibernation file, when a successful post of Fast Startup occurs you will see Q-Code 40.
> 
> You will also see in Task Manager Uptime is accumulative value of uptime prior to shutdown and of this instance of post to OS. When a successful post with Fast Startup does not happen you will see Q-Code 24, as fresh kernel has loaded and old wasn't resumed.
> 
> Google it, on W8/10 you only get a fresh kernel on a restart, otherwise it will be a resumed kernel if Fast Startup is enabled.
> 
> Q-Code: 24 Fresh kernel / successful post to OS
> 
> Q-Code: 30 Resume from sleep
> 
> Q-Code: 40 Fast Startup post successful
> 
> When a user has Fast Startup enabled *and* you do not see Q-Code 40 but 24 you will have errors in event log > System.
> 
> When a user has Fast Startup disabled *and* you see Q-Code 24 you will have no errors in event log > System.
> 
> Your system is having an issue with Fast Startup when you had Q-Code: 40, just like finalheaven and another user yesterday.
> 
> I have no issues with my system on successful Fast Startup case, Q-Code: 40. So my opinion is HW difference between our rigs are cause of this and firmware of motherboard not being right.
> 
> On early UEFI I could not use sleep on W7 but only W10, now I can use it both. On early UEFI some couldn't even use sleep on W10, now they can. So hopefully as firmware progress Fast Startup will become a non issue.


Big thanks for the info. I'm going to remove for now the startup option. And waiting for some new release


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> OK relax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> You have bumped about 3-4 threads on ROG forum.
> 
> *You are causing yourself confusion.*
> 
> Few days ago when you first posted your issue The Stilt worked through with you to see if the 0d / posting issues were down to over tighten cooler / bracket, etc. After that process finished I posted the manual page as suspected you had Q-LED yellow on and you were not noticing it.
> 
> I believe if you keeping posting and asking over and over the same question, you are checking things which are not the issue and causing yourself confusion.


Yes I'm sorry. You have you're right. I will think if buy a new kit or wait to seller. Thanks for your support.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Comparing 1403 posted by Elmor in post 20981 with official one in HxD they are identical byte for byte. Which has also been the case for other UEFIs that Elmor shared, which later became available on official site.


Sorry, late reply but i also compared the Elmor BIOS to the one that is downloadable from the Asus site and they are not the same in size at all.

The Elmor version is 5.67 and from the Asus site is 5.69 MB.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Sorry, late reply but i also compared the Elmor BIOS to the one that is downloadable from the Asus site and they are not the same in size at all.
> 
> The Elmor version is 5.67 and from the Asus site is 5.69 MB.


The files inside the compressed container are the same. The checksum is the same for both.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> I can´t go into BIOS and I can load nothing because qcode 0d actually, I pressed clear CMOS (10 seconds with mobo led on) so that I think bios has default settings.
> Every day, all programs require more and more memory, I think that now 2x8 gb is enough, but in four years can it not. I used CAD files and it requires a little more. The rig on I was writting have ten years and works OK with all programs trustly (althogh I see slower), but I don´t want pay more tomorrow by change sticks, I prefer pay today and changed others things (SSD, etc).
> 
> Thanks for reply.


ram prices are not the first to decline.








Anyway, the ability for any app to use all installed ram depends on the app and OS. CAD files will usually page before reserving private bytes. For 99% of uses, 16GB is plenty unless you use VMs and/or Ram disks. This is my production (and fun) rig... I've never seen it suck up anything near 32GB of ram even with 64GB.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> The files inside the compressed container are the same. The checksum is the same for both.


Yeah i figured that out later but thx for pointing that out.

This BIO is the same indeed, same crappy overclocking..

Who designs these BIOS's.. I mean, don't they test this at all?

Overclocking is only done by PStates with me..


----------



## ItsMB

Guys this is serious stress test i find it on a forum of a ryzen OC guide, after making some prime and realbench on: 1800x 4.0 ghz Pstate0, 3200 c14d 32gb. End this robot took me about 20 crashes 8 code and one blue screen cause of forgeting the vtt on manual on lower than needed. Finally i get it. 136 W cpu package, 83 full load degrees on stress, 50 idle. Pls try it on watercooling is hard to reach and take a look at temps as you know.
If you like to try it i put the link

Robot-->http://www.mediafire.com/?ctg026zh1v2cbqa

Im going now to low some voltages that i just raised desperate, like soc, i step it up about 10 times, xD, anyway not that bad take a look to my voltages and tell me what is not safe, maybe i just need to move to 3.9 Ghz. If all is correct i can post my bios settings if not i will correct some values. HWinfo info is relaxed after end it.

Ty guys im learning to much with this thread on others, interesting.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Before this test i thought i was stable, xD


----------



## gupsterg

@Ramad

IIRC Thaiphoon Burner author was at one point posting on XS for info shares. I'm guessing for SPD dumps to identify RAM better. Perhaps contact him, he maybe able to sort the display issue, he is @Voodoo Jungle on OCN.

@CrazyElement

Yeah disable Fast Startup







. You'll notice very little difference in boot time with it off and always a fresh OS kernel







.

As I have a stock clock undervolt VBIOS and OC clock overvolt VBIOS on my GPU. I find when I change between them and Fast Startup is enabled, as fresh kernel did not load, the GPU will be at last used VBIOS clocks/volts. With Fast Startup disabled it's always right and doesn't need a restart to force update.

Fast Startup can causes issues like this with other things IMO.

@R71800XSS

No worries







. I think you have checked enough things now so just wait for new RAM and then see what happens







. We'll be here to help







.

@hurricane28

Ahh glad you sussed it, I got delayed posting doing a video for you.


----------



## widonwaker

I just moved from 1201 to 1403 from official Asus page, temps are now reporting 40°C higher. I disabled sense Mi SKew.
I was running Cinebench R15 (full cpu load) at 50 degrees, while now it's reaching 92°C....
I have a 1700x OCed to 3,85Ghz with 1,375V. Is this normal?


----------



## Naeem

who else here is running 2933 mhz ram can you please post AIda34 ram and cashe score ?


----------



## NotAgain

Not strictly overclocking related, but this just seems to be the general Crosshair VI Hero topic and I've been meaning to ask ever since I built my system:
Is it possible to connect a USB device to the ROG_EXT header on the board?
There don't seem to be any other USB2 headers.

A standard USB2 front-panel connection works fine from the right-hand set of pins, but the left-hand set only has 8 pins.
All I really want is a way to connect up my Corsair PSU via USB so that I can adjust the fan speed and monitor it via HWiNFO.
I tried connecting it up and that doesn't seem to work, so I don't know if the pin-out is different, or if there's no way to get it working.


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> Not strictly overclocking related, but this just seems to be the general Crosshair VI Hero topic and I've been meaning to ask ever since I built my system:
> Is it possible to connect a USB device to the ROG_EXT header on the board?
> There don't seem to be any other USB2 headers.
> 
> A standard USB2 front-panel connection works fine from the right-hand set of pins, but the left-hand set only has 8 pins.
> All I really want is a way to connect up my Corsair PSU via USB so that I can adjust the fan speed and monitor it via HWiNFO.
> I tried connecting it up and that doesn't seem to work, so I don't know if the pin-out is different, or if there's no way to get it working.


yes i am using it with my H100i cooler and it does work as normal usb 2.0 header


----------



## Wolfy PC

With the latest bios on the website still nothing higher than 2133 mhz









But I tried tochange only the ram to 1.35 save and reboot = OK

Then I change vdram boot to 1.35v then F10, enter = shutdown of the computer

why?

and if I try to turn on the computer it goes only for 2sec then q-code AA and shutdown

all this with 2133 and everything else on auto


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thank you KPN:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist


is that work or some thing that's crazy fast


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> Not strictly overclocking related, but this just seems to be the general Crosshair VI Hero topic and I've been meaning to ask ever since I built my system:
> Is it possible to connect a USB device to the ROG_EXT header on the board?
> There don't seem to be any other USB2 headers.
> 
> A standard USB2 front-panel connection works fine from the right-hand set of pins, but the left-hand set only has 8 pins.
> All I really want is a way to connect up my Corsair PSU via USB so that I can adjust the fan speed and monitor it via HWiNFO.
> I tried connecting it up and that doesn't seem to work, so I don't know if the pin-out is different, or if there's no way to get it working.


Only the right section of the ROG_Ext is USB AFAIK. I use it on my GC-WB867D-I to power the Bluetooth. The left section is proprietary "stuff" AFAIK.

Note the ROG_EXT USB section is shared with USB 2.0 header.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> Thank you Virgin media


Gotta love the poor upload speeds the UK get stuck with lol. My building just finished being wired up for fiber today, the minimum advertised speeds ill be going for is 200down and 100up, hopefully will be getting more. Beats 12down and 909kbps up haha.


----------



## sadaharu

any tips for oc ing 1700X stable on 4.0 Ghz ?

i ve seen many tips about 1800x or 1700 but not much 1700x.

any beginners guide ?

---

also do you know when will QVL gets updated ? or ever ?

im gonna buy G skill Flare X 3200 16gb , maybe add another 16 later.

but 1403 has still problems with ram i guess. another disappointment or is it really good ?

im asking because i dont know what certain bugs-problems they solved. not much info given in asus website.

--

many thanks. have a nice day.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Ramad
> 
> IIRC Thaiphoon Burner author was at one point posting on XS for info shares. I'm guessing for SPD dumps to identify RAM better. Perhaps contact him, he maybe able to sort the display issue, he is @Voodoo Jungle on OCN.
> 
> @CrazyElement
> 
> Yeah disable Fast Startup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You'll notice very little difference in boot time with it off and always a fresh OS kernel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> As I have a stock clock undervolt VBIOS and OC clock overvolt VBIOS on my GPU. I find when I change between them and Fast Startup is enabled, as fresh kernel did not load, the GPU will be at last used VBIOS clocks/volts. With Fast Startup disabled it's always right and doesn't need a restart to force update.
> 
> Fast Startup can causes issues like this with other things IMO.
> 
> @R71800XSS
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think you have checked enough things now so just wait for new RAM and then see what happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . We'll be here to help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @hurricane28
> 
> Ahh glad you sussed it, I got delayed posting doing a video for you.


Thnx anyway man








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Ramad
> 
> IIRC Thaiphoon Burner author was at one point posting on XS for info shares. I'm guessing for SPD dumps to identify RAM better. Perhaps contact him, he maybe able to sort the display issue, he is @Voodoo Jungle on OCN.
> 
> @CrazyElement
> 
> Yeah disable Fast Startup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You'll notice very little difference in boot time with it off and always a fresh OS kernel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> As I have a stock clock undervolt VBIOS and OC clock overvolt VBIOS on my GPU. I find when I change between them and Fast Startup is enabled, as fresh kernel did not load, the GPU will be at last used VBIOS clocks/volts. With Fast Startup disabled it's always right and doesn't need a restart to force update.
> 
> Fast Startup can causes issues like this with other things IMO.
> 
> @R71800XSS
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think you have checked enough things now so just wait for new RAM and then see what happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . We'll be here to help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @hurricane28
> 
> Ahh glad you sussed it, I got delayed posting doing a video for you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> is that work or some thing that's crazy fast


This magic called fiberglass kabel. Its amazingly fast, when i download something large, my HDD WD Black 1 TB can't keep up at times lol.


----------



## moortuvivens

with 1401 I'm able to run my 3600mhz memory at 3500mhz, but on 3200 I get more performance...


----------



## SpecChum

Is there a way to stop zen states from running on boot if auto run is enabled?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> is that work or some thing that's crazy fast


the numbers will vary with the measurement method. Especially if the routine is supplied by the fiber provider.


----------



## SpecChum

Actually, maybe someone can help me here.

My pump's gone on my h110i so I'm just getting code 8 during boot, but, I *think* this maybe a software issue (damn corsair link) rather than a hardware one.

How can I make the cpu use the least power thus generate the least heat during boot so I can at least install SIV and see if I can set pump to max?


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> Just ordered the CH6 and a 1600! Should be here tomorrow!
> 
> I will update to the latest 1403 bios, and this is the ram i have for the moment: F4-2133C15D-8GVR
> 
> Pretty sure i can run this at 2400mhz easily, i just have no idea what voltages/timmings to set it up, especially since i never dealt with Ryzen platforms


Anyone?


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> Those are my results , currently my CPU is @3.9 ghz , 1800x . And my memory is f4-3600c15d-16gtz.
> 
> cachemem.jpg 92k .jpg file
> 
> 
> timings.jpg 126k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Untitled.png 92k .png file


bit weird your memtweakit says 3 dimms?
other than that memory scores look pretty decent to me and cinebench looks pretty much in line with what i get at 3.925 and 3200 with pretty much the same timings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMB*
> 
> Guys this is serious stress test i find it on a forum of a ryzen OC guide, after making some prime and realbench on: 1800x 4.0 ghz Pstate0, 3200 c14d 32gb. End this robot took me about 20 crashes 8 code and one blue screen cause of forgeting the vtt on manual on lower than needed. Finally i get it. 136 W cpu package, 83 full load degrees on stress, 50 idle. Pls try it on watercooling is hard to reach and take a look at temps as you know.
> If you like to try it i put the link
> 
> Robot-->http://www.mediafire.com/?ctg026zh1v2cbqa
> 
> Im going now to low some voltages that i just raised desperate, like soc, i step it up about 10 times, xD, anyway not that bad take a look to my voltages and tell me what is not safe, maybe i just need to move to 3.9 Ghz. If all is correct i can post my bios settings if not i will correct some values. HWinfo info is relaxed after end it.
> 
> Ty guys im learning to much with this thread on others, interesting.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before this test i thought i was stable, xD


i,m down for that
here you go(i assume load and f12 only)

robot.JPG 554k .JPG file


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Anyone?


Congratulations, i am sure you are enjoy your CPU.

May i ask why you went for that particular RAM? Voltage is rated at 1.2 V and timing are 15-15-15-35


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx anyway man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This magic called fiberglass kabel. Its amazingly fast, when i download something large, my HDD WD Black 1 TB can't keep up at times lol.


Not really magic, just same cable type that is wiring the internet over the world









Sorry couldn't resist







(joking)


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Congratulations, i am sure you are enjoy your CPU.
> 
> May i ask why you went for that particular RAM? Voltage is rated at 1.2 V and timing are 15-15-15-35


Its just the ram i had before, and i can't afford new one now, thats why i have to stick with this kit for at least 1 month..

Yeah i know the default timmings, but maybe i can push it to 2400 at least, right?


----------



## kazama

hi, which mem should buy por 4x8 (32gb) ? , my friend need it use in photoshop, buys a C6H with a ryzen cpu.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadaharu*
> 
> any tips for oc ing 1700X stable on 4.0 Ghz ?
> 
> i ve seen many tips about 1800x or 1700 but not much 1700x.
> 
> any beginners guide ?
> 
> ---
> 
> also do you know when will QVL gets updated ? or ever ?
> 
> im gonna buy G skill Flare X 3200 16gb , maybe add another 16 later.
> 
> but 1403 has still problems with ram i guess. another disappointment or is it really good ?
> 
> im asking because i dont know what certain bugs-problems they solved. not much info given in asus website.
> 
> --
> 
> many thanks. have a nice day.


The Ryzen 7 chips are all nearly identical, but 4.0GHz on your 1700X will require 1.375+ volts with LLC2 if you're lucky. Hopefully your cooler can dump the heat.

I run 1403 with a 1700X and F4-3200C14D-16GTZ with DCOP standard and haven't had any issues since my update to 1403.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazama*
> 
> hi, which mem should buy por 4x8 (32gb) ? , my friend need it use in photoshop, buys a C6H with a ryzen cpu.


Get two of these kits and run them at the fastest you can. They will likely not run at their advertised 3200MHz.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232205


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Anyone?


Just start at 16-16-16-16-36 @ 1.35v. You might find you can hit 2400MHz with just looser timings, that's a pretty conservative speed.


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazama*
> 
> hi, which mem should buy por 4x8 (32gb) ? , my friend need it use in photoshop, buys a C6H with a ryzen cpu.


Better go for 2x16GB.
These are B-die and run @ 3200-14-13-13-13-26-42-1T with 1.35V on the C6H.


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Guys can you tell me what are the exact steps to do a basic P-State overclock on my 1700?
> 
> For example set the highest clock to 3.8Ghz @ 1.35v (LLC3) Standard 100Mhz FSB / 3200RAM / 38x mult
> 
> And let the CPU lower its speed auto when it is not needed.
> 
> Is that possible?
> 
> I am getting 140W idle consumption and that is unaceptable. (270W load)


140w idle is not from CPU alone and not the 270w load either. The CPU won't use any power when it got nothing to do regardless of what clockspeed it's running at. I get about 155w (CPU Package Power) at 1.388v 3,9ghz during load.
Search the thread to find out how to do P-state, been mentioned dozens of times and there is some info on 1st page


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thank you KPN:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist


omg those adds D: use pi-hole or something


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> 140w idle is not from CPU alone and not the 270w load either. The CPU won't use any power when it got nothing to do regardless of what clockspeed it's running at. I get about 155w (CPU Package Power) at 1.388v 3,9ghz during load.
> Search the thread to find out how to do P-state, been mentioned dozens of times and there is some info on 1st page


I just did it, 130W idle, 280W load (Cinebench)

6x Fans, 3x SSD, 1x HDD, 1x Pump, 1x GFX, Keyboard, Mouse, Mic.



Power Consumption is measured at the wall.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Actually, maybe someone can help me here.
> 
> My pump's gone on my h110i so I'm just getting code 8 during boot, but, I *think* this maybe a software issue (damn corsair link) rather than a hardware one.
> 
> How can I make the cpu use the least power thus generate the least heat during boot so I can at least install SIV and see if I can set pump to max?


OK, panic over...

I had the inspired idea of using a normal USB cable on the H110i and plugging it into my laptop with Corsair Link running.

IT WORKED! The pump came back to life!


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I just did it, 130W idle, 280W load (Cinebench)
> 
> 6x Fans, 3x SSD, 1x HDD, 1x Pump, 1x GFX, Keyboard, Mouse, Mic.
> 
> 
> 
> Power Consumption is measured at the wall.


And you don't suspect the GPU is the suspect?

The CPU won't draw more than 20W during idle and the 1700 at stock and power draw caps out around 140W with a 3.8GHz OC http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-ryzen-7-1800x-cpu,4951-11.html


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> And you don't suspect the GPU is the suspect?
> 
> The CPU won't draw more than 20W during idle and the 1700 at stock and power draw caps out around 140W with a 3.8GHz OC http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-ryzen-7-1800x-cpu,4951-11.html


GPU is a R9 280 until RX Vega comes out.


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> yes i am using it with my H100i cooler and it does work as normal usb 2.0 header


The 8-pin header?










Maybe I got a bad cable or something then, because the system doesn't seem to detect anything when it's connected.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Only the right section of the ROG_Ext is USB AFAIK. I use it on my GC-WB867D-I to power the Bluetooth. The left section is proprietary "stuff" AFAIK.
> 
> Note the ROG_EXT USB section is shared with USB 2.0 header.


That's what I thought. What a stupid design, replacing the second USB2 header with a proprietary port.
I was hoping I could just change the pin-out and it might work.
That means I have no internal USB connectivity once the front-panel connector is hooked up.


----------



## Frikencio

I connected an RGB strip to the SPEAKER pins by mistake.

Board survived.


----------



## Frikencio

BTW do you know any USB3.1 Gen2 header port thingy to use with the internal USB3.1 port?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Not really magic, just same cable type that is wiring the internet over the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (joking)


Nice! Good to see someone from the same country.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Not really magic, just same cable type that is wiring the internet over the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (joking)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Its just the ram i had before, and i can't afford new one now, thats why i have to stick with this kit for at least 1 month..
> 
> Yeah i know the default timmings, but maybe i can push it to 2400 at least, right?


Alright, i don't know man, depends on how good your RAM is. You can try though to see if it works.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4rcherz*
> 
> omg those adds D: use pi-hole or something


Yeah i know but when i enable adblockplus in my browser the benchmark wil not run unfortunately..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Actually, maybe someone can help me here.
> 
> My pump's gone on my h110i so I'm just getting code 8 during boot, but, I *think* this maybe a software issue (damn corsair link) rather than a hardware one.
> How can I make the cpu use the least power thus generate the least heat during boot so I can at least install SIV and see if I can set pump to max?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> OK, panic over...
> 
> I had the inspired idea of using a normal USB cable on the H110i and plugging it into my laptop with Corsair Link running.
> 
> IT WORKED! The pump came back to life!


cool - I was gonna ask if you had another pc and usb cable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> The 8-pin header?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I got a bad cable or something then, because the system doesn't seem to detect anything when it's connected.
> 
> That's what I thought. What a stupid design, replacing the second USB2 header with a proprietary port.
> I was hoping I could just change the pin-out and it might work.
> That means I have no internal USB connectivity once the front-panel connector is hooked up.


those 8 pins are not the USB header, the 9 pin header to the right of it is. combined with the header you boxed in red = the OC panel header.


----------



## MarkPost

BIOS 1403 is up at asus support page. I assume its the same file posted here some days ago, right?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarkPost*
> 
> BIOS 1403 is up at asus support page. I assume its the same file posted here some days ago, right?


if they have the same version #, they are the same. The official version passes internal QC.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Guys can you tell me what are the exact steps to do a basic P-State overclock on my 1700?
> 
> For example set the highest clock to 3.8Ghz @ 1.35v (LLC3) Standard 100Mhz FSB / 3200RAM / 38x mult
> 
> And let the CPU lower its speed auto when it is not needed.
> 
> Is that possible?
> 
> I am getting 140W idle consumption and that is unaceptable. (270W load)


I made this guide here that maybe useful, any questions please let me know:
https://hardforum.com/threads/ryzen-pstate-overclocking-method-calculation-and-calculator.1928648/


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarkPost*
> 
> BIOS 1403 is up at asus support page. I assume its the same file posted here some days ago, right?


short answer is yes unless someone knows something different.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> BTW do you know any USB3.1 Gen2 header port thingy to use with the internal USB3.1 port?


No not really.
Lian Li have a front panel but actually finding it in the real world for me here in ass of world land is near impossible.

http://www.lian-li.com/en/dt_portfolio/pw-ic2dah85/

if anyone knows of one i am all ears(the internal headers are the one thing i do not like on this board....the asus z170 i had had 2 usb connectors....and that was the only thing i LIKED about that board







)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> *short answer is yes unless someone knows something different.*
> No not really.
> Lian Li have a front panel but actually finding it in the real world for me here in ass of world land is near impossible.
> 
> http://www.lian-li.com/en/dt_portfolio/pw-ic2dah85/
> 
> if anyone knows of one i am all ears(the internal headers are the one thing i do not like on this board....the asus z170 i had had 2 usb connectors....and that was the only thing i LIKED about that board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


via Raja: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?91766-Crosshair-VI-Hero-UEFI-build-1403&p=660085&viewfull=1#post660085


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I connected an RGB strip to the SPEAKER pins by mistake.
> 
> Board survived.


That wouldn't hurt the board anyway. It MIGHT light the LED strip in only one color when the speaker beeped, but that's all that would happen.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> That wouldn't hurt the board anyway. It MIGHT light the LED strip in only one color when the speaker beeped, but that's all that would happen.


That's the way you get a superpower where you can hear light, and see sound. You missed an opportunity...


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Is there a way to stop zen states from running on boot if auto run is enabled?


Deactivate Asus services in msconfig... or services in w10.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> OK, panic over...
> 
> I had the inspired idea of using a normal USB cable on the H110i and plugging it into my laptop with Corsair Link running.
> 
> IT WORKED! The pump came back to life!


Sorry all for







but I have h110i have buyed a few days ago and installed by now (a cause of problems on rig Ryzen) in old mobo (AM3) and sometimes show this error:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







and I can´t config anything. USB ports looks doesn´t work well and give me error on boot.
*Thanks in advance.*


----------



## Jim86

Just leave the Corsair link unplugged let your MB control the pump you don't need it.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> @RS87
> 
> The settings are simple:
> 
> *CAD Bus Configuration:*
> 
> 20 ohm
> 20 ohm
> 40 ohm
> 40 ohm or 60 ohm
> 
> *Timings:*
> 
> Primary timings as printed on your RAM sticker, all other timings at Auto, @1T or 2T (Timing tuning comes later, when you are sure of RAM stability at stock timings and voltage)
> 
> Proc_ODT @60 ohm
> 
> *Rtt impedance:*
> 
> RttNom: RZQ/3 or Disabled (both will work)
> RttWr: RZQ/3
> RttPark: RZQ/1
> 
> That´s it. I have posted these settings several times before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My RAM could be Samsung E-die, that is because I´m not sure. remnants can boot @3200 using 14-16-16-16-32, but I can´t, so I may have an E-die or maybe a D-die, or Hynix IC´s. There is no way for me to find out unless I remove the heatspreaders and void the warranty, which I´m not going to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I´m sure remnants can help you with the subtimings and other settings because you have the same RAM, I guess.


I did notice your earlier posts about the CAD but as I had no understanding of this I didn't want to trial the settings out until i has some safe parameters, of which I am grateful to you for posting for me.









Remnants has messaged me and I have tried some of his timings but they havent worked. What i will use from this though is the CAD and the Rtt settings and see how i get on with that (will do tomorrow, just got in from night shift and off to bed in a sec).

One thing to mention though is that on 9945 48 and 60 Ohm would not work for me and 53.3 was the only one I could boot with. Will that affect my CAD? None the less i'll give 20-20-40-40 a go tomorrow along with the Rtt's and see how i get on. Many thanks and REP+


----------



## gagac1971

hey guys i have ryzen 1800x and asus croshair hero and i have problem...
i am on official 1403 bios and now i cant use P0 overclock to have idle clocks...on this bios it just dont want to assume...in previos 1409 beta bios it was been possible to overclock via P0 state but on this bios not....
from there i am on 4.0 ghz but procesor dont want to go to idle clocks...always on 4.0 ghz...
amd power plan i just have option max procesor frequency...win 10 creators...
just cant find the solution now....
crazy idea but will reload to previos 1403 beta bios...


----------



## gagac1971

from there just to alert all owners.......new official asus crosshair hero bios 1403 overclock via P0 states is not working but in last 1403 beta is working flawless...


----------



## gagac1971

and one important question for all of you ...do your ryzen down clock?and what to do to have idle clocks?
thank you for all...


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> Sorry all for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I have h110i have buyed a few days ago and installed by now (a cause of problems on rig Ryzen) in old mobo (AM3) and sometimes show this error:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I can´t config anything. USB ports looks doesn´t work well and give me error on boot.
> *Thanks in advance.*


Try using HWINFO to monitor the pump and fan speeds. There should be a separate section for the AIO data.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> and one important question for all of you ...do your ryzen down clock?and what to do to have idle clocks?
> thank you for all...


Yes, down clocks, using High Performance Power Plan in Win 10. As a note periodically the minimum processor power will go back up to 100% in which I adjust it back down to 20% to get the downclocking. Looks like if during OCing and testing if Windows has issues it will go to like default values on the Performance Power Plan so be aware.


----------



## Wolfy PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfy PC*
> 
> With the latest bios on the website still nothing higher than 2133 mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I tried tochange only the ram to 1.35 save and reboot = OK
> 
> Then I change vdram boot to 1.35v then F10, enter = shutdown of the computer
> 
> why?
> 
> and if I try to turn on the computer it goes only for 2sec then q-code AA and shutdown
> 
> all this with 2133 and everything else on auto


Help


----------



## Naeem

Installed Offical 1403 bios used computer for few hrs and shut it down after few hrs it did not start on first boot i had to reset it again to get boot and this issue is here from months

when will be these boot issues fixed why is boot time so high compared to other boards and why it had to retry boot after a power cut every time ? why it just not work on settings that is saved ?

@elmor


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I just did it, 130W idle, 280W load (Cinebench)
> 
> 6x Fans, 3x SSD, 1x HDD, 1x Pump, 1x GFX, Keyboard, Mouse, Mic.
> 
> 
> 
> Power Consumption is measured at the wall.


You can't meassure CPU power consumption from the wall. That's the whole systems consumption. That idle consumption will not change much no matter what you do to the CPU. 140w idle for the system ain't that bad anyway so not sure why you think it is.


----------



## CrEnkman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> Are you running two modules or all four with these timings?


I'm using 2 modules. Originally I intended to use 4, but then I tought 32GB ram is enough.

Besides I will use the other 2 modules to build the same rig for my uncle...


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah i know but when i enable adblockplus in my browser the benchmark wil not run unfortunately..


try out pi-hole. works better for me. most sites don't detect it as an add blocker.

Mine, site based ads it won't clear.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







back on topic.

Only 100% on this image but got time to do 400% last night. mines 3600CL17 rgb


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gupsterg

@Naeem

On a power cut the board posting once and then again is really no biggie in my book. Many boards do this even on Intel, my Asus Maximus VII Ranger even did this, my P5K Premium even does this on even without power cut.

To all members, the grass is not greener on other AM4 boards as well. The Tachi still has UEFI issues, just also view the K7 thread last few posts now they have issues where board is dieing after newish UEFI flash and then their doing things to get it back.

I have only 2 issues. 1 is technically solved by using Elmor's software tool, so temperature reading on CPU Sensor is right. Another I think I have made head way with in the past ~24hrs. As soon as more testing/time is done, if all is well, I will be able to say I have 0 Q-CODE: F9 when motherboard post with/without power to PSU on OC profile







.


----------



## austinmrs

Hey guys, just got my CH6 and 1600!









One question, do you guys install the Chipset drivers from the Asus website - Version 9.0.000.8/1.3 GBytes or from the AMD website - 17.10 /192 MB? The size difference is very huge, i dont get it.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Hey guys, just got my CH6 and 1600!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One question, do you guys install the Chipset drivers from the Asus website - Version 9.0.000.8/1.3 GBytes or from the AMD website - 17.10 /192 MB? The size difference is very huge, i dont get it.


Interesting is that I don't install neither, just let Win 10 configure. Fresh install of Content Creators addition all devices are working/have drivers installed. For me it became more stable with default drivers. I do use though current Nvidia drivers. Microsoft most likely tests a number of configurations so I am thinking less chance for a hardware conflict with newer drivers that may not have been fully tested with other hardware for conflicts.


----------



## gupsterg

I use AMD website ones on W7/W10C, link in OP of my thread, in signature. I do custom install and deselect Ryzen Power Plan as prefer my own ones, where I mod High Performance for W7 and Balanced for W10C.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I use AMD website ones on W7/W10C, link in OP of my thread, in signature. I do custom install and deselect Ryzen Power Plan as prefer my own ones, where I mod High Performance for W7 and Balanced for W10C.


Whats wrong with the Power Plan they make for Ryzen?


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Yes, down clocks, using High Performance Power Plan in Win 10. As a note periodically the minimum processor power will go back up to 100% in which I adjust it back down to 20% to get the downclocking. Looks like if during OCing and testing if Windows has issues it will go to like default values on the Performance Power Plan so be aware.


I will try performance power plan...but I think that will not downclock...
After win 10 creators update in power options there is just max processor frequency to mess whit...


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Whats wrong with the Power Plan they make for Ryzen?


For me it caused weird audio issues in some games. Have no idea why that was but Windows plan doesn't cause this.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim86*
> 
> Just leave the Corsair link unplugged let your MB control the pump you don't need it.


You mean connect the 3-pin connector to RPM AIO on the motherboard and the fans too to the motherboards, I guess. But the problem I have with this Gigabiye AM3 FX-790 board is that it does not seem to allow me to control the fans connected to the board and the easytune v6 software does not work on windows 10. Also from the BIOS can only be put into auto mode or deactivate the smart fan control. I hope that H110i works better with C6H.

Some thing about this (on AM4 C6H):



Thanks.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Try using HWINFO to monitor the pump and fan speeds. There should be a separate section for the AIO data.


That section doesn´t appear in my Hwinfo64 ver 5.54.3200 (perhaps because USB drivers w10 doesn´t work in this AM3 mobo designed for w7, I think). I can´t control the mobo fans either.

Thanks.


----------



## xsidex

Guys I wanted to ask your opinion, what do you think will be better, 3066mhz with 16-16-16-36 timmings or 3200mhz with 16-18-18-18-38 timmings? I have the system fully stable with 3066mhz and was wondering if the work to stabilize 3200mhz would be worth it or not.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## austinmrs

Just installed fresh windows, installed all drivers and did all windows 10 updates.

Crosshair vi hero
1600
Corsair 110i gt
Ram will be g skill 2133 for now.

Any tips on oc? Not sure if I should go for pstates overclock or just fixed voltage...

Also, what programs should I use to monitor temps/stress test?


----------



## gupsterg

Monitoring HWiNFO is no 1 choice for me. Stress testing take your pick







, some are highlighted in OP of my thread.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xsidex*
> 
> Guys I wanted to ask your opinion, what do you think will be better, 3066mhz with 16-16-16-36 timmings or 3200mhz with 16-18-18-18-38 timmings? I have the system fully stable with 3066mhz and was wondering if the work to stabilize 3200mhz would be worth it or not.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


What we think and what your system does might differ, lol. Simply try each, and benchmark both memory performance and CPU performance.

Since there is a premium put on memory speed, the tendency is to say "faster is better" -- but if you read a lot on here you'll see that it really depends on what you do.

For things that run mainly in the CPU cache, but might get swapped around between cores, faster clocks could help though the difference in your case would be not all that much.

But many times when applications are hopping around in memory and missing the cache a lot, the latency comes into play more. The more you have sequential memory block reads, and cached data the more clocks help. But many times in the real world, getting to the memory in the first place is the defining characteristic.

I say all that just to make the point that for any particular mix of apps, benchmarks, etc. the proof is in the performance and predicting which is better is iffy.


----------



## austinmrs

So this is my system at completly stock, all drivers up to date, using default Ryzen Balanced Power Plan that comes from the Chipset Drivers. All seems good?

on a side note: installed all audio drivers from asus website, but my mic has some background noise. to remove it, i have to go to sonic studio 3 -> record studio -> enable noise reduction under "ON MY VOICE".

Do you guys use this? Or it is not worthed?


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> I was going to do a post tonight but I got sidetracked trying to "improve" my setup, lol.


Eagerly awaiting your current settings.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I have only 2 issues. 1 is technically solved by using Elmor's software tool, so temperature reading on CPU Sensor is right. Another I think I have made head way with in the past ~24hrs. As soon as more testing/time is done, if all is well, I will be able to say I have 0 Q-CODE: F9 when motherboard post with/without power to PSU on OC profile


What's the software tool you're referring to?


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Just installed fresh windows, installed all drivers and did all windows 10 updates.
> 
> Crosshair vi hero
> 1600
> Corsair 110i gt
> Ram will be g skill 2133 for now.
> 
> Any tips on oc? Not sure if I should go for pstates overclock or just fixed voltage...
> 
> Also, what programs should I use to monitor temps/stress test?


if is bios version 1403 p0 state will wont work...and about idle clocks also will keep always on max frequency....
tell me if your ryzen will downclock...


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> if is bios version 1403 p0 state will wont work...and about idle clocks also will keep always on max frequency....
> tell me if your ryzen will downclock...


Im using Pstate OC at 3.9Ghz, and on windows when im not doing anything my speed goes to 3.2Ghz sometimes... using Ryzen Balanced Power Plan, so its downclocking


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> Eagerly awaiting your current settings.


Ha ha! As soon as I figure out what they are. My old water cooling system is bad so I have a new one on order. I thought with a little lower temp I could bump up my CPU clocks a little... but if the pump don't spin that doesn't work so very well...


----------



## austinmrs

Guys i tried to OC to 3.9Ghz using Pstates, but when stressing on Realbench, after 5 minutes my pc shuts down and i get error 8 in the motherboard.

Temps never go above 60ºC, using h110iGT.

Here are bios screenshots:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Im using Pstate OC at 3.9Ghz, and on windows when im not doing anything my speed goes to 3.2Ghz sometimes... using Ryzen Balanced Power Plan, so its downclocking


Yeah, should go a lot lower than that. Mine goes down to 1500 mhz. Make sure you've set a minimum processor state of at least 20% or even lower. That should cause some more aggressive downclocking.


----------



## Jpmboy

for dynamic frequency with p-state OC make sure you have global c-states enabled and set windows adv power plan settings so that min proc state = 5%, or use the default "Balanced" plan (assuming min proc state is set to 5% still). voltage shoud drop to well below 1V and freq to like 1500 or lower (may be affected by the ram freq)


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for dynamic frequency with p-state OC make sure you have global c-states enabled and set windows adv power plan settings so that min proc state = 5%, or use the default "Balanced" plan (assuming min proc state is set to 5% still). voltage shoud drop to well below 1V and freq to like 1500 or lower (may be affected by the ram freq)


Should i use Balanced instead of Ryzen Balanced? Also do you recommend minimum 20% or lower?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Should i use Balanced instead of Ryzen Balanced? Also do you recommend minimum 20% or lower?


windows default is 5%, I like to set this to 0%. Either windows or ryzen Balanced should do the same unless the min proc state has been altered, and sometimes after a failed boot, or a windows "boot problem fix" in will set min proc state to 100% as an attempt to fix a boot problem.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> windows default is 5%, I like to set this to 0%. Either windows or ryzen Balanced should do the same unless the min proc state has been altered, and sometimes after a failed boot, or a windows "boot problem fix" in will set min proc state to 100% as an attempt to fix a boot problem.


Set mine to 5%.

Can you help me on my OC settings i posted some posts above?


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Im using Pstate OC at 3.9Ghz, and on windows when im not doing anything my speed goes to 3.2Ghz sometimes... using Ryzen Balanced Power Plan, so its downclocking


what bios do you use can you tell me how did you did that...wont to follow your leads please


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> what bios do you use can you tell me how did you did that...wont to follow your leads please


Latest one, 1403 from Asus Website. You can see my settings on the screenshots above


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for dynamic frequency with p-state OC make sure you have global c-states enabled and set windows adv power plan settings so that min proc state = 5%, or use the default "Balanced" plan (assuming min proc state is set to 5% still). voltage shoud drop to well below 1V and freq to like 1500 or lower (may be affected by the ram freq)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for dynamic frequency with p-state OC make sure you have global c-states enabled and set windows adv power plan settings so that min proc state = 5%, or use the default "Balanced" plan (assuming min proc state is set to 5% still). voltage shoud drop to well below 1V and freq to like 1500 or lower (may be affected by the ram freq)


soooo i will overclock via p0 state and dont mess on cpu core ratio?


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> soooo i will overclock via p0 state and dont mess on cpu core ratio?


Yes


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Yes


but when i will overclock via p0 state for say 4.0 ghz is a0 command and will go back to extreme tweaker on upper left side to se clocks and clock will not change is still on stock clock...


----------



## gagac1971

will check again when come home from work...


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> but when i will overclock via p0 state for say 4.0 ghz is a0 command and will go back to extreme tweaker on upper left side to se clocks and clock will not change is still on stock clock...


That doesnt matter.

On windows it will ramp up to 4.0Ghz.. You have to change voltage to offset mode also and people recommend disable core boost performance


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> That doesnt matter.
> 
> On windows it will ramp up to 4.0Ghz.. You have to change voltage to offset mode also and people recommend disable core boost performance


Ok will try after the work...update incoming.. .thanks bro...


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> windows default is 5%, I like to set this to 0%. Either windows or ryzen Balanced should do the same unless the min proc state has been altered, and sometimes after a failed boot, or a windows "boot problem fix" in will set min proc state to 100% as an attempt to fix a boot problem.


Yes, but on my machine anything below 20% makes no difference to how it downclocks/downvolts.

These CPU's are never really at "0%" anyway -- that would be an unclocked, static machine, lol -- and Ryzen does gate clocks but something is always running unless the CPU has crashed/halted.

I saw a post earlier by someone who suggested that the processor doesn't draw power unless it's doing something -- which is misleading. The processor is always "doing" something and consuming power or it would idle at room temperature which it clearly does NOT.

Just wanted to dispel that myth if it was catching on somehow.


----------



## RS87

@elmor bug report: CAD Bus settings not saving - solved.

If you manually enter your CAD Bus values then click F10, it will not save. However if you exit the CAD Bus menu and the re-enter it to check they are still there then then exit again to main menu then you can F10 and they should have saved. Upon reboot, go straight back into CAD Bus menu and you should be able to see the values that you set.

I hope this helps everyone.


----------



## superchad

@elmor there is a bug with the most recent AI Suite III on the Asus website, after installing it says that a service is not installed (can't remember which service), installing and older version works.

Also i am having an issue with a TV Tuner, i have a GTX 750ti in the PCIe 2.0 x4 Slot, and a TV Tuner in one of the x1 slots, the 750 Ti runs at x4 speeds and the TV tuner is not detected, is the 750Ti taking all the lanes? and is there a way to change this?

Anyways for everyone else, i am working on overclocking my RAM after updating to BIOS 1403, i currently have it set to 2933 16-17-17-35 with TRC at 69 on a Ryzen 7 1700X 1.125VSOC and 1.38vDRAM and ProcODT = 80 (XMP is 3000 15-17-17-35 @ 1.35v) CPU-Z says XMP tRC is 52

1. what is the BEST stability test i can do to verify that the RAM works properly so i can start tuning things better (lowering tRC and lowering voltages) i know when i tried before on 1004a, general use, cinebench, etc had no issues, but World of Tanks caused a BSOD

2. could i lower my tRC? thinking about trying 60, 54 and 52. but i do not know how to calculate the appropriate tRC timing value


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Set mine to 5%.
> 
> Can you help me on my OC settings i posted some posts above?


what are you looking to do?
Some basics:
Ai tuner -> Manual
Customn Core -> Synch
Core ratio -> 39 (or what ever clock you want to run)
bclk -> 100
LLC -> 1 (on my c6H this is a small vdroop)
Set P-states 2 and 3 to Custom and leave as is.

You can customize clocks and voltage thru p-states, or set synch'd cores and control voltage via an offset with P-states 1 thru 3 set to custom and left as is.

Ramad posted a solid method for p-stae overclocking, just search his posts in this thread.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> soooo i will overclock via p0 state and dont mess on cpu core ratio?


I don;t do it that way, but is will work if you set voltages and clocks via custom p-states.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> @elmor there is a bug with the most recent AI Suite III on the Asus website, after installing it says that a service is not installed (can't remember which service), installing and older version works.
> Also i am having an issue with a TV Tuner, i have a GTX 750ti in the PCIe 2.0 x4 Slot, and a TV Tuner in one of the x1 slots, the 750 Ti runs at x4 speeds and the TV tuner is not detected, is the 750Ti taking all the lanes? and is there a way to change this?
> Anyways for everyone else, i am working on overclocking my RAM after updating to BIOS 1403, i currently have it set to 2933 16-17-17-35 with TRC at 69 on a Ryzen 7 1700X 1.125VSOC and 1.38vDRAM and ProcODT = 80 (XMP is 3000 15-17-17-35 @ 1.35v) CPU-Z says XMP tRC is 52
> 1. what is the BEST stability test i can do to verify that the RAM works properly so i can start tuning things better (lowering tRC and lowering voltages) i know when i tried before on 1004a, general use, cinebench, etc had no issues, but World of Tanks caused a BSOD
> 2. could i lower my tRC? thinking about trying 60, 54 and 52. but i do not know how to calculate the appropriate tRC timing value


regarding question 1: use HCi Memtest or google stressapptest.
check this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread/0_20


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what are you looking to do?
> Some basics:
> Ai tuner -> Manual
> Customn Core -> Synch
> Core ratio -> 39 (or what ever clock you want to run)
> bclk -> 100
> LLC -> 1 (on my c6H this is a small vdroop)
> Set P-states 2 and 3 to Custom and leave as is.
> 
> You can customize clocks and voltage thru p-states, or set synch'd cores and control voltage via an offset with P-states 1 thru 3 set to custom and left as is.
> 
> Ramad posted a solid method for p-stae overclocking, just search his posts in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don;t do it that way, but is will work if you set voltages and clocks via custom p-states.
> regarding question 1: use HCi Memtest or google stressapptest.
> check this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread/0_20


I left Ai tuner and core ratio and all that at auto, just disabled core boost performance.
Then enabled global c states, and on p states left all auto and only changed p state 0 to custom -> 3.9
Cpu offset +0.1375

Should i changed my oc method to the one you described and llc to 1 instead of 2?


----------



## rush2049

Here is where I am at after 7 days of fiddling in the evenings.


For mobile users thats a score of 1798 on cinebench.

Edit: And here is CPUz Bench: https://valid.x86.fr/qaiudd Score of 5063


Some settings the windows don't tell you.

I have manually set the following:

Multiplier @ 41
BCLK @ 100

Cpu Volt: offset + 0.1
Cpu LLC: Level 3

SoC Manual Volt: 1.15
SoC Current: 110%
DRam Volt: 1.35
DRam Current: 110%

All DRAM timings from XMP are manually set:
CAS 15T
tCL 15T
tRCD 15T
tRP 15T
tRAS 35T
tRC 50T
tFAW 44T
tRRDS 7T
tRRDL 9T
tRFC1 631T
tRFC2 469T
tRFC4 289T

And then I manually set command rate to 2T because I have 4x 8GB sticks.


----------



## superchad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> regarding question 1: use HCi Memtest or google stressapptest.
> check this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread/0_20


thanks for the help


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rush2049*
> 
> Here is where I am at after 7 days of fiddling in the evenings.
> 
> 
> For mobile users thats a score of 1798 on cinebench.
> 
> Some settings the windows don't tell you.
> 
> I have manually set the following:
> 
> Multiplier @ 41
> BCLK @ 100
> 
> Cpu Volt: offset + 0.1
> Cpu LLC: Level 3
> 
> SoC Manual Volt: 1.15
> SoC Current: 110%
> DRam Volt: 1.35
> DRam Current: 110%
> 
> All DRAM timings from XMP are manually set:
> CAS 15T
> tCL 15T
> tRCD 15T
> tRP 15T
> tRAS 35T
> tRC 50T
> tFAW 44T
> tRRDS 7T
> tRRDL 9T
> tRFC1 631T
> tRFC2 469T
> tRFC4 289T
> 
> And then I manually set command rate to 2T because I have 4x 8GB sticks.


Great to see 4100Mhz! Have you done much stressing? I'm currently stable on x40.25 and increasing by .25 each time until i reach the ceiling. I too have 4x8GB however i have always used 1T with great success. Have you tried 1T?


----------



## rush2049

1T is not stable with 4 sticks over 2666mhz at my rated timings. I am not willing to loosen them at all as it is just too much fiddling with the bios at such an influx state.

I can actually hit 4.15Ghz, but that was at 1.55 volts, which didn't make me feel too safe for 24/7 even with my custom water loop cooling it.


----------



## finalheaven

After numerous resets, I believe disabling "Turn on Fast Startup" in windows 10 and setting boot attempts to "3" have solved my cold boot issues.

While I can sometimes hear the click sound, which means the first boot failed (I'm betting memory training), it appears to boot correctly the second time with all my settings intact (P-State OC and Memory).


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> @elmor bug report: CAD Bus settings not saving - solved.
> 
> If you manually enter your CAD Bus values then click F10, it will not save. However if you exit the CAD Bus menu and the re-enter it to check they are still there then then exit again to main menu then you can F10 and they should have saved. Upon reboot, go straight back into CAD Bus menu and you should be able to see the values that you set.
> 
> I hope this helps everyone.


@elmor

Further note: The CAD Bus settings are not saved in the Ctrl-F2 text dumps of the BIOS. I only found this out recently when I was trying to copy mine out of the dump for someone. There might be other "new" settings that didn't make it in the dump as well.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rush2049*
> 
> Here is where I am at after 7 days of fiddling in the evenings.
> 
> 
> For mobile users thats a score of 1798 on cinebench.


That's what I'm talking about! Yeah, but I don't think I'm getting my 1700 non-X there in THIS space-time continuum...


----------



## sadaharu

Guys i need suggestion ;

im gonna buy g skill flare x 3200 16gb two days later.

in future, maybe end of the year. with a new über super bios (if they r gonna release )

may i run 2 sticks of flare x i mean 2 x 2 x 16 in total 32 gb 3200+ without any problem ? (3200 is good)

i mean there is 5 months there.

i changed my mind about trident z because only c16's are available on my country. there is no sign of c14 on amazon and newegg is just a pain in my (you know).

will they work together ?

Bios 1403 is good enough to worth trying....

i got r7 1700X with h115i.

(out of topic - are any silent but windowed cases that fits RyZen red-black, im just cannot wait to see aura lighting)


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I have only 2 issues. 1 is technically solved by using Elmor's software tool, so temperature reading on CPU Sensor is right. Another I think I have made head way with in the past ~24hrs. As soon as more testing/time is done, if all is well, I will be able to say I have 0 Q-CODE: F9 when motherboard post with/without power to PSU on OC profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> What's the software tool you're referring to?
Click to expand...

Elmor's tinkering tools, link in OP of my thread. I use SIO mode 2, *but* it looks like I don't need it any more







.

Either The Stilt's 1403-SP42M or 1403 has had the pesky 5°C difference between tCTL and CPU Sensor removed/SIO mode 2 set like UEFI 0902 used to







.



So I'm down to only 1 issue on my rig, which is hopefully sorted and need to just take more time testing as it has beaten me before!







.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> After numerous resets, I believe disabling "Turn on Fast Startup" in windows 10 and setting boot attempts to "3" have solved my cold boot issues.
> 
> While I can sometimes hear the click sound, which means the first boot failed (I'm betting memory training), it appears to boot correctly the second time with all my settings intact (P-State OC and Memory).


Not really solved







. It just passes at second try. It's solved when it success everytime on his first try. But I don't believe this will be completely fixed. It's just something with AMD's mysterious memory training service.

If I can remember it well:, At the very begin(first bios versions) the default value for failcount was 3, then they lowered to 1 and put this as an option in the bios for us.

I know it's very ignoing. On every bios version I did fixed the cold boot issue with different solutions. I posted most of them here. What I can say is: I don't believe there is 1 global fix, but more different fixes for different configurations users made. So if you have the time, find your solution. If you don't want this, just set your failcount to 3 or more..


----------



## Mitzrael777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> No knowledge of AI Suite -- don't use it.
> 
> Latest version of Aura good so far since my mobo lights were restored by Elmor's utility.
> 
> No info on the two driver sets, sorry.


Cool Thanks


----------



## phanrisal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Not really solved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It just passes at second try. It's solved when it success everytime on his first try. But I don't believe this will be completely fixed. It's just something with AMD's mysterious memory training service.
> 
> If I can remember it well:, At the very begin(first bios versions) the default value for failcount was 3, then they lowered to 1 and put this as an option in the bios for us.
> 
> I know it's very ignoing. On every bios version I did fixed the cold boot issue with different solutions. I posted most of them here. What I can say is: I don't believe there is 1 global fix, but more different fixes for different configurations users made. So if you have the time, find your solution. If you don't want this, just set your failcount to 3 or more..


I've been trying to fix this issue for a couple of days myself. Tried giving boot voltage to ram, increasing vsoc, reverting all the overclock. Nothing seemed to help. It used to post second try now its posting third try. Is there anything I havent tried? It posts first try if I turn it off from windows(hybrid is off) but if I unplug the psu cable and plug it back in, tries 2-3 times before posting.


----------



## rush2049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phanrisal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Not really solved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It just passes at second try. It's solved when it success everytime on his first try. But I don't believe this will be completely fixed. It's just something with AMD's mysterious memory training service.
> 
> If I can remember it well:, At the very begin(first bios versions) the default value for failcount was 3, then they lowered to 1 and put this as an option in the bios for us.
> 
> I know it's very ignoing. On every bios version I did fixed the cold boot issue with different solutions. I posted most of them here. What I can say is: I don't believe there is 1 global fix, but more different fixes for different configurations users made. So if you have the time, find your solution. If you don't want this, just set your failcount to 3 or more..
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to fix this issue for a couple of days myself. Tried giving boot voltage to ram, increasing vsoc, reverting all the overclock. Nothing seemed to help. It used to post second try now its posting third try. Is there anything I havent tried? It posts first try if I turn it off from windows(hybrid is off) but if I unplug the psu cable and plug it back in, tries 2-3 times before posting.
Click to expand...

re-flash your bios

then on first boot go into bios and reset to optimized settings (the option on the save page). Let the computer boot all the way into windows, then shutdown (not restart).

On powerup set your overclock settings back in without loading any profile that might've been saved.

If your settings are otherwise stable, this will probably help.


----------



## egandt

Simply disgusted, with1403: my memory which was working at 3200 CAS 18,16,18,18 1.365 (should be 16,18,18,19 but at least it worked) does not work at anything other than 2133 CAS 15,15,15,18 and the voltage is default. Well maybe it does, but since no matter what I set the Memory to in BIOS it is set to 2133 upon boot (no error or anything, simply is not set), I'm unable to get any speed other than 2133 on this BIOS.

I do not see why with 1403 there is no way to change the Memory speed, and it only boots at 2133 as it worked in previous 120X series BIOS. At least if there was an error upon startup I'd have a place to start, but again there is not it is simply that BIOS settings for RAM are completely ignored. Actually I also can not if I ignore memory set a P-State on 1403, it is not saved so upon restart it is Auto same as if I had not saved the setting in the first place.

I've tried every memory setting from 2400 to 3433, non do anything memory is always 2166. For that matter if I as stated P-States do not do anything either. I did a clear-BIOS after updating and at least one other time as well, again without any change.

In four month this system has improved, but not enough to be considered stable for hard day-to-day usage, in my opinion this MB and platform are a failure on the stability front,
ERIC

BIOS Settings:







Re-flashed. reset and tried again same MO, no errors, but stuck at 2166, and P-States are ignored (not even saved), even 1333 is not accepted, I did confirm that CPU OC does work if I do not use P-States at least, still with Memory styuck forever at 1066 or 2133 it is worthless.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Not really solved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It just passes at second try. It's solved when it success everytime on his first try. But I don't believe this will be completely fixed. It's just something with AMD's mysterious memory training service.
> 
> If I can remember it well:, At the very begin(first bios versions) the default value for failcount was 3, then they lowered to 1 and put this as an option in the bios for us.
> 
> I know it's very ignoing. On every bios version I did fixed the cold boot issue with different solutions. I posted most of them here. What I can say is: I don't believe there is 1 global fix, but more different fixes for different configurations users made. So if you have the time, find your solution. If you don't want this, just set your failcount to 3 or more..


I agree, but its fast enough boot for me and it doesn't require me to input all my settings again so I'm satisfied. It has at least always booted on the second time though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I left Ai tuner and core ratio and all that at auto, just disabled core boost performance.
> Then enabled global c states, and on p states left all auto and only changed p state 0 to custom -> 3.9
> Cpu offset +0.1375
> 
> Should i changed my oc method to the one you described and llc to 1 instead of 2?


save your current settings to a save slot in bios and try. Determine which works better for your configuration and use.









Edit:

Here's my bios settings for P-state 39x100. Note - I use a negative offset since the P0-state VID is higher than this 1600X needs for 3900 stable.

170707201135.zip 1820k .zip file


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> save your current settings to a save slot in bios and try. Determine which works better for your configuration and use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Here's my bios settings for P-state 39x100. Note - I use a negative offset since the P0-state VID is higher than this 1600X needs for 3900 stable.
> 
> 170707201135.zip 1820k .zip file


Wow really? My VID is 1.2375, and i need offset +0.1375 to 3.9 Stable on Real Bench... i bet this night when i leave prime95 running it will not even be stable with this


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Wow really? My VID is 1.2375, and i need offset +0.1375 to 3.9 Stable on Real Bench... i bet this night when i leave prime95 running it will not even be stable with this


Makes sense if your cpu needs 1.375V for 3900.








The p0 vid on this 1600x is 1.375, and I run 1.325 (fixed) sooo.. -0.056V

each cpu is different, but it is always best to figure out the necessary voltage using manual vcore, then switch to dynamic V control (offset or adaptive depending on the platform).









lastly, p95 is pretty meaningless for a modern gaming rig.. if that is your use. Start with realbench stability test, use HCi memtest and a few loops of IBT and you're good to go. Worst case, add 20mV for "confidence". There is nothing real-world that p95 is reflective of, other than hunting primes and hammering the FPU.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> soooo i will overclock via p0 state and dont mess on cpu core ratio?


hey man it worked!!!i am on 4.0 ghz whit 1.352v rock stable...using balanced
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for dynamic frequency with p-state OC make sure you have global c-states enabled and set windows adv power plan settings so that min proc state = 5%, or use the default "Balanced" plan (assuming min proc state is set to 5% still). voltage shoud drop to well below 1V and freq to like 1500 or lower (may be affected by the ram freq)


hey bro!!!it worked !!!i am stable on 4.0 ghz whit 1.352v using Balanced plan it will droop to arround 2.0 ghz ....thank you for your help bro...


----------



## hughjazz44

Is there any way to know what the ACTUAL CPU temperature is? I mean, you can change values in the BIOS and get it to report any temperature you want. Why isn't there a legit, OBJECTIVE temperature readout?

How accurate is the CPU (socket) readout?


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Is there any way to know what the ACTUAL CPU temperature is? I mean, you can change values in the BIOS and get it to report any temperature you want. Why isn't there a legit, OBJECTIVE temperature readout?
> 
> How accurate is the CPU (socket) readout?


Disable SenseMI Skew for Tctl to read directly from the CPU then take 20C off that for the actual temp. The SenseMI Skew attempts to account for that and report 20C lower in your system.


----------



## EightCores

Is a Cinebench score of ~1535 acceptable for:
1800X
64GB RAM at 2933MHz (or any amount of RAM running at 2933MHz)
CPU at 3.6 GHz
This setup will run Prime95 all day with no errors shown

Or should such hardware be setting a higher score on Cinebench.
If anyone has a score for RAM running at 2933MHz on Cinebench please let me know what it is, Thanks.


----------



## superchad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egandt*
> 
> Simply disgusted, with1403: my memory which was working at 3200 CAS 18,16,18,18 1.365 (should be 16,18,18,19 but at least it worked) does not work at anything other than 2133 CAS 15,15,15,18 and the voltage is default. Well maybe it does, but since no matter what I set the Memory to in BIOS it is set to 2133 upon boot (no error or anything, simply is not set), I'm unable to get any speed other than 2133 on this BIOS.
> 
> I do not see why with 1403 there is no way to change the Memory speed, and it only boots at 2133 as it worked in previous 120X series BIOS. At least if there was an error upon startup I'd have a place to start, but again there is not it is simply that BIOS settings for RAM are completely ignored. Actually I also can not if I ignore memory set a P-State on 1403, it is not saved so upon restart it is Auto same as if I had not saved the setting in the first place.
> 
> I've tried every memory setting from 2400 to 3433, non do anything memory is always 2166. For that matter if I as stated P-States do not do anything either. I did a clear-BIOS after updating and at least one other time as well, again without any change.
> 
> In four month this system has improved, but not enough to be considered stable for hard day-to-day usage, in my opinion this MB and platform are a failure on the stability front,
> ERIC
> 
> BIOS Settings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re-flashed. reset and tried again same MO, no errors, but stuck at 2166, and P-States are ignored (not even saved), even 1333 is not accepted, I did confirm that CPU OC does work if I do not use P-States at least, still with Memory styuck forever at 1066 or 2133 it is worthless.


you have your tRAS (DRAM RAS# ACT TIME) set incorrectly, it should be 36 to 37
your tRC (Trc_SM) should be 54 (tRAS + tRP)

what is your tRC?

what are your modules supported timings?


----------



## Jim86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightCores*
> 
> Is a Cinebench score of ~1535 acceptable for:
> 1800X
> 
> 64GB RAM at 2933MHz (or any amount of RAM running at 2933MHz)
> CPU at 3.6 GHz
> This setup will run Prime95 all day with no errors shown
> 
> Or should such hardware be setting a higher score on Cinebench.
> If anyone has a score for RAM running at 2933MHz on Cinebench please let me know what it is, Thanks.


It's ok that is my score in my 1700x at default clocks and 2133.


----------



## jimmy235

Hey guys,

having a big problem here.

I was on BIOS 1401 and yesterday i reseted my Win10 (Settings > Update & security > Reset this PC > Get started). After it was reseted i got a message that not all of my files have been deleted.
So I downloaded the Media Creation Tool und started it (to USB) and went away for a shower. When I came back the screens were black and mobo Q-Code was at 0D.

So since yesterday I almost tried everything. Flashback (to 1403, 1001), disconnected everything, RAM by RAM install so on. But nothing gets me out of that 0D!

Ist the mobo bricked?
Any other advices?


----------



## CwStrife

Does anyone have an issue where their system will BSOD giving a MEMORY_MANAGEMENT error... Only way to solve this is to bump SOC voltage to 1.15V, anything under the blue screen happens all the time. Ideas anyone????????

I'm running everything stock to try and figure this out.

stock 3.4GHz, no boost
auto voltages except SOC
DRAM default to 2133

Can't seem to figure out why it wants so much voltage? Bad CPU?


----------



## rush2049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Does anyone have an issue where their system will BSOD giving a MEMORY_MANAGEMENT error... Only way to solve this is to bump SOC voltage to 1.15V, anything under the blue screen happens all the time. Ideas anyone????????
> 
> I'm running everything stock to try and figure this out.
> 
> stock 3.4GHz, no boost
> auto voltages except SOC
> DRAM default to 2133
> 
> Can't seem to figure out why it wants so much voltage? Bad CPU?


My SoC defaults to 1.13 under windows when on Auto. So I wouldn't be concerned about 1.15 v


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rush2049*
> 
> My SoC defaults to 1.13 under windows when on Auto. So I wouldn't be concerned about 1.15 v


Weirdly enough my set to auto is 0.90V and with it set to auto i get insta-crash upon windows boot up within a minute or two. Same MEMORY_MANAGEMENT error. I can only sum it to the SOC because if I push it to 1.15V it's perfectly fine. Antying under 1.5 just crash crash crash... any idea why this is?


----------



## Ac5000

Anyone know if there is a way to use the water temps (Water_IN or Water_Out) in Q-Fan controls for a chassis fan? I am running a custom water loop and have Chassis 3 as my radiator. Would like to ramp fan speeds as the water temps climb.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Does anyone have an issue where their system will BSOD giving a MEMORY_MANAGEMENT error... Only way to solve this is to bump SOC voltage to 1.15V, anything under the blue screen happens all the time. Ideas anyone????????
> 
> I'm running everything stock to try and figure this out.
> 
> stock 3.4GHz, no boost
> auto voltages except SOC
> DRAM default to 2133
> 
> Can't seem to figure out why it wants so much voltage? Bad CPU?


Perhaps, sounds like bad IMC issue? I'd RMA if I were you, 1.15vsoc for 2133 is waaaay too much (I'm running 3466 with 1.13 vsoc). Also, what RAM are you using? Maybe that's the issue.


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Perhaps, sounds like bad IMC issue? I'd RMA if I were you, 1.15vsoc for 2133 is waaaay too much (I'm running 3466 with 1.13 vsoc). Also, what RAM are you using? Maybe that's the issue.


I'm using G.Skill Trident Z RGB 4x8GB. I'm running BIOS 9945.

Just got a crash at 1.15V now. Something has to be cooked on this piece of junk.

G.Skill said they would RMA the ram out for me and give me 4x8gb sticks with samsung dies. I told them I didn't care if it was a slower speed, I just need stability. I use this PC for work and my own use so imagine doing billing and.... MEMORY_MANAGEMENT.... Damnit not again......


----------



## Ramad

@egandt

You should be happy that your PC is even booting at those timings and that CPU voltage. You must disable Core Performance Boost when overclocking and using P-stats and your RAM primary timings are incorrect.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CwStrife*
> 
> Does anyone have an issue where their system will BSOD giving a MEMORY_MANAGEMENT error... Only way to solve this is to bump SOC voltage to 1.15V, anything under the blue screen happens all the time. Ideas anyone????????
> 
> I'm running everything stock to try and figure this out.
> 
> stock 3.4GHz, no boost
> auto voltages except SOC
> DRAM default to 2133
> 
> Can't seem to figure out why it wants so much voltage? Bad CPU?


Too little info. to know your settings, that error could mean many things.


----------



## CwStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> @egandt
> 
> You should be happy that your PC is even booting at those timings and that CPU voltage. You must disable Core Performance Boost when overclocking and using P-stats and your RAM primary timings are incorrect.
> Too little info. to know your settings, that error could mean many things.


PM sent.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rush2049*
> 
> My SoC defaults to 1.13 under windows when on Auto. So I wouldn't be concerned about 1.15 v


The motherboard increases SOC with increase to RAM MHz based on an "Auto rule", not because it has made some determination on CPU/RAM used and assessed it and set it up.

So how I go about tuning SOC is see what it is at UEFI defaults, manual set it to match the value in SW monitoring or DMM reading. Then I go about increasing it as required for RAM MHz used.


----------



## shalafi

Ok, decided to move on from BIOS 0003 - it was stable at 3200C14, but man, those subtimings







So here I am now with @The Stilt's 1403-SP42M, his 3200Mhz UHQ timings @ my 3466MHz. Excuse the silly DRAM voltage - my kit is but a lowly F4-3000C14D-16GTZ, so it needs to be fed properly to perform this nicely. No CAD/drive strength tweaking, just set timings, disable BGS and set ProcODT to 53.3.

Currently finished 1h GSAT, so far so good:


EDIT: some AIDA64 shots:


----------



## gupsterg

+rep for share of result







.

Nice result







, have set BGSA: Enabled?


----------



## ninogui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> After numerous resets, I believe disabling "Turn on Fast Startup" in windows 10 and setting boot attempts to "3" have solved my cold boot issues.
> 
> While I can sometimes hear the click sound, which means the first boot failed (I'm betting memory training), it appears to boot correctly the second time with all my settings intact (P-State OC and Memory).


Exactly the same as me although I am fiddling with the utility zenstates 0.22 before inputting definitive in the bios

But.... Sometimes out of nowhere one of the chassis fan starts pumping at max. Doesn´t happen in the aio header

I wonder if anyone at Asus is looking into this for future bios revisions ? How can I lets say leave a pc running alone for days when this happens ?


----------



## shalafi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> +rep for share of result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Nice result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , have set BGSA: Enabled?


thanks .. oh, BGSA is Disabled







I was testing it after flashing the 1403 and I think I left it Disabled. Time for some more tests, I think!


----------



## dorinaem

Am I the only one around here that is still on 1701?

I have tried the later versions and all of them made things worse for me. 1701 is the only one that is running rock stable for me starting with stressing and finishing with long hours of gaming.

My 1700X and Corsair LPX 3000 doesn't really like the new code version from latest bios versions. Or I'm really to old to spend hours to tweak the system like I did it at the beginning, who knows.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorinaem*
> 
> Am I the only one around here that is still on 1701?
> 
> I have tried the later versions and all of them made things worse for me. 1701 is the only one that is running rock stable for me starting with stressing and finishing with long hours of gaming.
> 
> My 1700X and Corsair LPX 3000 doesn't really like the new code version from latest bios versions. Or I'm really to old to spend hours to tweak the system like I did it at the beginning, who knows.


Use the ryzen timing checker and see what you have on 1701. Im still on 11107 because everything else was totally unstable, Stilt says not to use bankswapgroup on single sided ram i believe but on 1107 its enabled by default and so is geardownmode. Match the settings you have on that and then tweak it to see what happens.

I think the fact that subtimings are now available it just makes it much harder to have a stable system.


----------



## Martin778

I had to move my RAM from black to grey slots because of the Kraken X62 AIO and now every cold boot I get F9 bootloops, god damn it.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shalafi*
> 
> Ok, decided to move on from BIOS 0003 - it was stable at 3200C14, but man, those subtimings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here I am now with @The Stilt's 1403-SP42M, his 3200Mhz UHQ timings @ my 3466MHz. Excuse the silly DRAM voltage - my kit is but a lowly F4-3000C14D-16GTZ, so it needs to be fed properly to perform this nicely. No CAD/drive strength tweaking, just set timings, disable BGS and set ProcODT to 53.3.
> 
> Currently finished 1h GSAT, so far so good:
> 
> 
> EDIT: some AIDA64 shots:


Mind sharing some BIOS screens?


----------



## macxell

And me with my G.Skill some nice timmings on new bios


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> you have your tRAS (DRAM RAS# ACT TIME) set incorrectly, it should be 36 to 37
> your tRC (Trc_SM) should be 54 (tRAS + tRP)
> 
> what is your tRC?
> 
> what are your modules supported timings?


cpu voltage is very high man.


----------



## MuddyPaws

my new replacement cpu i think it's a keeper







Thanks guys @ ccl for super fast turn around


----------



## shalafi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Mind sharing some BIOS screens?


Sure, here you go. Everything else is probably on Auto, but if you are missing anything, let me know.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> I had to move my RAM from black to grey slots because of the Kraken X62 AIO and now every cold boot I get F9 bootloops, god damn it.


You know with 1DPC setup you're meant to use the grey slots right?


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorinaem*
> 
> Am I the only one around here that is still on 1701?
> 
> I have tried the later versions and all of them made things worse for me. 1701 is the only one that is running rock stable for me starting with stressing and finishing with long hours of gaming.
> 
> My 1700X and Corsair LPX 3000 doesn't really like the new code version from latest bios versions. Or I'm really to old to spend hours to tweak the system like I did it at the beginning, who knows.


It had same memories and say that because them failed and I sended to seller. Down your can see my old setup, it must works for you, I think, but I recomended change them directly if is possible.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shalafi*
> 
> Sure, here you go. Everything else is probably on Auto, but if you are missing anything, let me know.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


thnx man, much obliged.


----------



## MuddyPaws

to enable HPET - bcdedit /set useplatformclock true

to disable HPET - bcdedit /set useplatformclock false


----------



## hurricane28

Why would i do that?


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Why would i do that?


P States (ZenStates 0.2.2) with HPET off: (actually disable)


----------



## hurricane28

what do you mean man? I can't understand you..


----------



## Martin778

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> You know with 1DPC setup you're meant to use the grey slots right?


Yet it ran better in the black slots.


----------



## dorinaem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> It had same memories and say that because them failed and I sended to seller. Down your can see my old setup, it must works for you, I think, but I recomended change them directly if is possible.


My memory works as intended on 1701 but goes sideways on newer versions. At the end of the day, CPU OC is perfect, memory running perfect, absolutely no point to spend more time with new AGESA.


----------



## egandt

Not sure I've never needed to adjust those values on any previous BIOS, still why would that cause it to boot at only 2133, even setting teh value to something lower say 1333 it still boots at 2133, it is as if it is ignoring any value that is set for memory.

ERIC


----------



## egandt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> cpu voltage is very high man.


I have 4 16GB simms for 64GB, so yes it is a little high, but that is what it took previously to get to 3200, however with 1403, it does not matter as the speed is never adjusted from 2133.


----------



## hurricane28

I FINALLY managed to get an decent OC on the CH6:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I was hoping to get little higher but i do want to stick on the save side for now due to high volts.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shalafi*
> 
> Sure, here you go. Everything else is probably on Auto, but if you are missing anything, let me know.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


have you checked the stability of that ram configuration? Use HCi Memtest or GSAT: http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread/0_20


----------



## shalafi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> have you checked the stability of that ram configuration? Use HCi Memtest or GSAT: http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread/0_20


mentioned finishing 1 hour of GSAT in my previous post:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/22360#post_26211717


----------



## austinmrs

Can anyone help me to OC my Gskill kit?

Its this one:

f4 2133c15d 8gvr

Rated at 2133 @ 1.2V 15-15-15-15-36

Everytime i try to OC it, i cant get Real Bench stable...

Tried the same timmings, 1.35V and 2400Mhz, and always error 8 and crash.

Should i also change DRAM VBoot Voltage?


----------



## klenow

CH6 - 1403 - 1700X

I've trouble getting through p-state OC.

First off I removed my fixed Vcore to go offset mode.

Then I went in the p-state menu to tweak P0 and P1 custom modes. I've let all the other states on auto.

Reboot, everything seems to be stable : however my CPU seems to slack between P1 and P0 frequencies, even when I launch prime95/cinebench my CPU usage roofs at 90% and never goes to P0 frenquency.

How do I clean up this mess ?

Also I'd like to keep things handled by my bios only, I've had bad experiences with OS softwares tweaking BIOS level stuff

////////////
/////////// UPDATE
///////////

After rebooting past a p-states p0/p1/p2 tweak session in my bios, my mobo wouldnt POST and showed a 0C Qcode with VGA white led on.

I was like okey w/e.

Turned off the system. Turned off the PSU. Waited 15-20sec. Turned the PSU back on. Pressed reset for around 10 sec. Turned the system on.

Still 0C.

I was like what the absolute 6-dimentionnal f****

Then I pressed the reset button while the system was still on.

Now the system is running fine, multiple reboots / colboots without hiccups.

Haven't tried p-state since.

But ****... how can this kind of error persist through shutdown + bios reset yet be gone with a hot bios reset ?

I'm 1 hair from buying a 7820x/5960x God forgive me


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Can anyone help me to OC my Gskill kit?
> 
> Its this one:
> 
> f4 2133c15d 8gvr
> 
> Rated at 2133 @ 1.2V 15-15-15-15-36
> 
> Everytime i try to OC it, i cant get Real Bench stable...
> 
> Tried the same timmings, 1.35V and 2400Mhz, and always error 8 and crash.
> 
> Should i also change DRAM VBoot Voltage?


You could try to increase vboot voltage but let's be honest here, not many are actually running the RAM higher than the rated speeds. Could also try to loosen the timings a bit


----------



## 4rcherz

So have my F4-3600C17-8GTZR stable at 3200-14-14-14-34-48-1T

What can I adjust to improve? just lower main timings?



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## StevieP24

humble brag


----------



## dr31k0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr31k0*
> 
> Hi everyone. Need some explanation about booting.
> 
> When I turned off pc and powered off the power supply, waited for 1 minute, then plug PSU on and tried to start pc, it won't boot. I made 3 tries after 2-5 minutes each and pc won't boot.
> PC starts after 3rd CMOS clear
> 
> The strange is that when i turn pc (with psu off) at night, morning early it will boot, but in short amount of time (tested 1-5 min) when PSU is off , pc is "dead" and only clear CMOS helps.
> 
> Sorry for a long lyrical digression and now question: what to push so i can handle with this?


Anyone? Who have same ? And how to fix this? @elmor do you have any suggestions?


----------



## austinmrs

I started all my OC over, default values.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_DhNwr2bRc

Watched that video, only set cpu ratio to x39, voltage to manual 1.4 and soc to 1.1

Now i get that 1,5Ghz bug.. what can i do?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I started all my OC over, default values.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_DhNwr2bRc
> 
> Watched that video, only set cpu ratio to x39, voltage to manual 1.4 and soc to 1.1
> 
> Now i get that 1,5Ghz bug.. what can i do?


I already told you in my previous post...

you can use lower LLC if you want. I might lower it as well, but other than that, the rest is rock stable for me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shalafi*
> 
> mentioned finishing 1 hour of GSAT in my previous post:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/22360#post_26211717


niice!







+1


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninogui*
> 
> Exactly the same as me although I am fiddling with the utility zenstates 0.22 before inputting definitive in the bios
> 
> But.... Sometimes out of nowhere one of the chassis fan starts pumping at max. Doesn´t happen in the aio header
> 
> I wonder if anyone at Asus is looking into this for future bios revisions ? How can I lets say leave a pc running alone for days when this happens ?


I've never had the fan issue. I thought it only happened with AIO. Nevertheless, I've set my own fan profiles for all my CPU and Case fans. I hated the sound it makes when it winds up and down. So all my fans have only two speeds since I prefer consistent noise.


----------



## Quike

Quite happy with my results right now. Hopefully i can reach even higher on the Ram. Ram is a Gskill F4-3000-c14


----------



## aldarund

Why when im set a ddr voltage to 1.35 it show up as 1.395 in bios. Is it really 1.395 ? If i set 1.39 it ends up with 1.44 or so.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StevieP24*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> humble brag


Ok, show me IBT custom at 90% of your ram passing the 10 runs, then I will be impressed.


----------



## superchad

@egandt
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egandt*
> 
> I have 4 16GB simms for 64GB, so yes it is a little high, but that is what it took previously to get to 3200, however with 1403, it does not matter as the speed is never adjusted from 2133.


if you are trying to run 64GB at 3200 it's going to be a lot more work,, running 4 dual ranked DIMMs is hard, it might require more voltage and looser timings
what is your RAM rated at timing wise?

looking at your past post here are my suggestions to get your RAM at 3200, let me know if these help
1. Raise ProcODT to 80 ohms
2. set your DRAM RAS# ACT Time to 36.
3. I would set the last 3 settings under DRAM timings to auto.
4. set DRAM boot voltage to 1.4v
5. set DRAM voltage to 1.4v
6. set SOC Voltage to manual mode to at least 1.125v, or up to 1.15v

don't call me an expert, but from what i am seeing DRAM RAS# ACT Time (tRAS) seems to be this formula
(tRCD + tRP +/- 1) and it should not be any lower than this formula or it won't work.

tRCD = DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay
tRP = DRAM RAS# Pre Time

Trc_SM (tRC) if you mess with it should be at least (tRAS + tRP)

if making those changes makes no difference try these timings

18-20-20-20-41

and if that works you can start lowering timings till you find the best timings that work


----------



## majestynl

Im stopping with testing and tweaking bios version 1401. Below you can see my results and some screenshots.
Maybe these settings can help some people over here. Feel free for any question(s).

CB Bias enabled - Cinebench run at high prioroty:





*Settings:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Hardware:*

CPU: Ryzen 1800x
Memory: 2x8GB sticks Trident Z RGB - F4-3200C14D-16GTZR
Cooling: Kraken X62

*Bios Settings:*

Cpu Core offset: + 0.0625
Cpu Soc voltage: Auto (hovering around 1.15v)
Dram voltage: 1.385v
Vboot: 1.385v
Tridenz main timings: 14 14 14 14 34 (see below for more tweaks)
LLC: Level 2
PCIEX 16: Gen 3
MN2 Link mode: Gen 3
Cpu fan speed: ignore
Post Delay time: 0sec
Blck Frequentie: 100mhz
Vrm Spread centrum: disabled
Boot from network: disabled
CPU q fan control: disabled
CPU fan speed: ignore
Sense mi skew: auto
Sense mi offset: auto
Core performance boost: disabled
ProDT: 53.3 ohm

*Pstates OC:*
FID: A0 = 4000mhz
DID: 8
VID: 20

*Memory OC:*
3466Mhz

*Timings:*
14-14-14-34-TRC48-TWR26-TFAW:28 -312TRFC

- Bankgroup disabling gives me bad Memory bench results
- Geardown mode disabling doesn't post for me

*Stability:*
- Memtest + 1400%
- Intelburn test pass many loops on high
- 8+ hrrs Aida Bench
- Realbench x tests
- 25+ Hours gaming
- Encoding, rendering x hours
- Streaming
- 7 Days no power off
- Many more


----------



## XEKong

Is anyone else having problems on the Asus website for utility and driver downloads? Its not scrolling through the list, it only shows the top two of that section. I tried Chrome and Explorer and both were the same.


----------



## Martin778

Yes, same problem here. Try using the search function on the site, it sometimes shows a different looking result page that works.


----------



## Martin778

Double post.


----------



## MuddyPaws

for any one who wants to know what Bio's setting mean. all good intensions

*Memory clocks
Added dividers for memory clocks up to DDR4-4000 without refclk adjustment. Please note that values greater than DDR4-2667 is overclocking. Your mileage may vary (as noted by our big overclocking warning at the end of this blog).
133.33MT/s intervals (2667, 2933, 3067, 3200, 3333, 3466, 3600, 3733, 3866, 4000)

Command rate (CR)
The amount of time, in cycles, between when a DRAM chip is selected and a command is executed. 2T CR can be very beneficial for stability with high memory clocks, or for 4-DIMM configurations.
2T, 1T

ProcODT (CPU on-die termination)
A resistance value, in ohms, that determines how a completed memory signal is terminated. Higher values can help stabilize higher data rates. Values in the range of 60-96 can prove helpful.
Integer values (ohms)

tWCL/tWL/tCWL
CAS Write Latency, or the amount of time it takes to write to the open memory bank. WCL is generally configured equal to CAS or CAS-1. This can be a significant timing for stability, and lower values often prove better.
Integer values (cycles)

tRC
Row cycle time, or the number of clock cycles required for a memory row to complete a full operational cycle. Lower values can notably improve performance, but should not be set lower than tRP+tRAS for stability reasons.
Integer values (cycles)

tFAW
Four activation window, or the time that must elapse before new memory banks can be activated after four ACTIVATE commands have been issued. Configured to a minumum 4x tRRD_S, but values >8x tRRD_S are often used for stability.
Integer values (ns)

tWR
Write recovery time, or the time that must elapse between a valid write operation and the precharging of another bank. Higher values are often beneficial for stability, and values < 8 can quickly corrupt data stored in RAM.
Integer values (ns)

CLDO_VDDP
Voltage for the DDR4 PHY on the SoC. Somewhat counterintuitively, lowering VDDP can often be more beneficial for stability than raising CLDO_VDDP. Advanced overclockers should also know that altering CLDO_VDDP can move or resolve memory holes. Small changes to VDDP can have a big effect, and VDDP cannot not be set to a value greater than VDIMM-0.1V (not to exceed 1.05V). A cold reboot is required if you alter this voltage.
Sidenote: pre-1.0.0.6 BIOSes may also have an entry labeled "VDDP" that alters the external voltage level sent to the CPU VDDP pins. This is not the same parameter as CLDO_VDDP in AGESA 1.0.0.6.
Integer values (V)

tRDWR / tWRRD
Read-to-write and write-to-read latency, or the time that must elapse between issuing sequential read/write or write/read commands.
Integer values (cycles)

tRDRD / tWRWR
Read-to-read and write-to-write latency, or the time between sequential read or write requests (e.g. DIMM-to-DIMM, or across ranks). Lower values can significantly improve DRAM throughput, but high memory clocks often demand relaxed timings.
Integer values (cycles)

Geardown Mode
Allows the DRAM device to run off its internally-generated ½ rate clock for latching on the command or address buses. ON is the default for speeds greater than DDR4-2667, however the benefit of ON vs. OFF will vary from memory kit to memory kit. Enabling Geardown Mode will override your current command rate.
On/Off

Rtt
Controls the performance of DRAM internal termination resistors during nominal, write, and park states.
Nom(inal), WR(ite), and Park integers (ohms)

tMAW
Maximum activation window, or the maximum number of times a DRAM row can be activated before adjacent memory rows must be refreshed to preserve data.
Integer values (cycles)

tMAC
Maximum activate count, or the number of times a row is activated by the system before adjacent row refresh. Must be equal to or less than tMAW.
Integer values (cycles)

tRFC
Refresh cycle time, or the time it takes for the memory to read and re-write information to the same DRAM cell for the purposes of preserving information. This is typically a timing automatically derived from other values.
Integer values (cycles)

tRFC2
Refresh cycle time for double frequency (2x) mode. This is typically a timing automatically derived from other values.
Integer values (cycles)

tRFC4
Refresh cycle time for quad frequency (4x) mode. This is typically a timing automatically derived from other values.
Integer values (cycles)

tRRD_S
Activate to activate delay (short), or the number of clock cycles between activate commands in a different bank group.
Integer values (cycles)

tRRD_L
Activate to activate delay (long), or the number of clock cycles between activate commands in the same bank group.
Integer values (cycles)

tWR
Write recovery time, or the time that must elapse between a valid write operation and the precharging of another bank. Higher values are often better for stability.
Integer values (ns)

tWTR_S
Write to read delay (short), or the time between a write transaction and read command on a different bank group.
Integer values (cycles)

tWTR_L
Write to read delay (long), or the time between a write transaction and read command on the same bank group.
Integer values (cycles)

tRTP
Read to precharge time, or the number of clock cycles between a READ command to a row and a precharge command to the same rank.
Integer values (cycles)

DRAM Power Down
Can modestly save system power, at the expense of higher DRAM latency, by putting DRAM into a quiescent state after a period of inactivity.
On/Off*


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> for any one who wants to know what Bio's setting mean. all good intensions
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Memory clocks
> Added dividers for memory clocks up to DDR4-4000 without refclk adjustment. Please note that values greater than DDR4-2667 is overclocking. Your mileage may vary (as noted by our big overclocking warning at the end of this blog).
> 133.33MT/s intervals (2667, 2933, 3067, 3200, 3333, 3466, 3600, 3733, 3866, 4000)
> 
> Command rate (CR)
> The amount of time, in cycles, between when a DRAM chip is selected and a command is executed. 2T CR can be very beneficial for stability with high memory clocks, or for 4-DIMM configurations.
> 2T, 1T
> 
> ProcODT (CPU on-die termination)
> A resistance value, in ohms, that determines how a completed memory signal is terminated. Higher values can help stabilize higher data rates. Values in the range of 60-96 can prove helpful.
> Integer values (ohms)
> 
> tWCL/tWL/tCWL
> CAS Write Latency, or the amount of time it takes to write to the open memory bank. WCL is generally configured equal to CAS or CAS-1. This can be a significant timing for stability, and lower values often prove better.
> Integer values (cycles)
> 
> tRC
> Row cycle time, or the number of clock cycles required for a memory row to complete a full operational cycle. Lower values can notably improve performance, but should not be set lower than tRP+tRAS for stability reasons.
> Integer values (cycles)
> 
> tFAW
> Four activation window, or the time that must elapse before new memory banks can be activated after four ACTIVATE commands have been issued. Configured to a minumum 4x tRRD_S, but values >8x tRRD_S are often used for stability.
> Integer values (ns)
> 
> tWR
> Write recovery time, or the time that must elapse between a valid write operation and the precharging of another bank. Higher values are often beneficial for stability, and values < 8 can quickly corrupt data stored in RAM.
> Integer values (ns)
> 
> CLDO_VDDP
> Voltage for the DDR4 PHY on the SoC. Somewhat counterintuitively, lowering VDDP can often be more beneficial for stability than raising CLDO_VDDP. Advanced overclockers should also know that altering CLDO_VDDP can move or resolve memory holes. Small changes to VDDP can have a big effect, and VDDP cannot not be set to a value greater than VDIMM-0.1V (not to exceed 1.05V). A cold reboot is required if you alter this voltage.
> Sidenote: pre-1.0.0.6 BIOSes may also have an entry labeled "VDDP" that alters the external voltage level sent to the CPU VDDP pins. This is not the same parameter as CLDO_VDDP in AGESA 1.0.0.6.
> Integer values (V)
> 
> tRDWR / tWRRD
> Read-to-write and write-to-read latency, or the time that must elapse between issuing sequential read/write or write/read commands.
> Integer values (cycles)
> 
> tRDRD / tWRWR
> Read-to-read and write-to-write latency, or the time between sequential read or write requests (e.g. DIMM-to-DIMM, or across ranks). Lower values can significantly improve DRAM throughput, but high memory clocks often demand relaxed timings.
> Integer values (cycles)
> 
> Geardown Mode
> Allows the DRAM device to run off its internally-generated ½ rate clock for latching on the command or address buses. ON is the default for speeds greater than DDR4-2667, however the benefit of ON vs. OFF will vary from memory kit to memory kit. Enabling Geardown Mode will override your current command rate.
> On/Off
> 
> Rtt
> Controls the performance of DRAM internal termination resistors during nominal, write, and park states.
> Nom(inal), WR(ite), and Park integers (ohms)
> 
> tMAW
> Maximum activation window, or the maximum number of times a DRAM row can be activated before adjacent memory rows must be refreshed to preserve data.
> Integer values (cycles)
> 
> tMAC
> Maximum activate count, or the number of times a row is activated by the system before adjacent row refresh. Must be equal to or less than tMAW.
> Integer values (cycles)
> 
> tRFC
> Refresh cycle time, or the time it takes for the memory to read and re-write information to the same DRAM cell for the purposes of preserving information. This is typically a timing automatically derived from other values.
> Integer values (cycles)
> 
> tRFC2
> Refresh cycle time for double frequency (2x) mode. This is typically a timing automatically derived from other values.
> Integer values (cycles)
> 
> tRFC4
> Refresh cycle time for quad frequency (4x) mode. This is typically a timing automatically derived from other values.
> Integer values (cycles)
> 
> tRRD_S
> Activate to activate delay (short), or the number of clock cycles between activate commands in a different bank group.
> Integer values (cycles)
> 
> tRRD_L
> Activate to activate delay (long), or the number of clock cycles between activate commands in the same bank group.
> Integer values (cycles)
> 
> tWR
> Write recovery time, or the time that must elapse between a valid write operation and the precharging of another bank. Higher values are often better for stability.
> Integer values (ns)
> 
> tWTR_S
> Write to read delay (short), or the time between a write transaction and read command on a different bank group.
> Integer values (cycles)
> 
> tWTR_L
> Write to read delay (long), or the time between a write transaction and read command on the same bank group.
> Integer values (cycles)
> 
> tRTP
> Read to precharge time, or the number of clock cycles between a READ command to a row and a precharge command to the same rank.
> Integer values (cycles)
> 
> DRAM Power Down
> Can modestly save system power, at the expense of higher DRAM latency, by putting DRAM into a quiescent state after a period of inactivity.
> On/Off*


This: https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/05/25/community-update-4-lets-talk-dram ?


----------



## hurricane28

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> for any one who wants to know what Bio's setting mean. all good intensions
> 
> *Memory clocks
> Added dividers for memory clocks up to DDR4-4000 without refclk adjustment. Please note that values greater than DDR4-2667 is overclocking. Your mileage may vary (as noted by our big overclocking warning at the end of this blog).
> 133.33MT/s intervals (2667, 2933, 3067, 3200, 3333, 3466, 3600, 3733, 3866, 4000)
> 
> Command rate (CR)
> The amount of time, in cycles, between when a DRAM chip is selected and a command is executed. 2T CR can be very beneficial for stability with high memory clocks, or for 4-DIMM configurations.
> 2T, 1T
> 
> ProcODT (CPU on-die termination)
> A resistance value, in ohms, that determines how a completed memory signal is terminated. Higher values can help stabilize higher data rates. Values in the range of 60-96 can prove helpful.
> Integer values (ohms)
> 
> tWCL/tWL/tCWL
> CAS Write Latency, or the amount of time it takes to write to the open memory bank. WCL is generally configured equal to CAS or CAS-1. This can be a significant timing for stability, and lower values often prove better.
> Integer values (cycles)
> 
> tRC
> Row cycle time, or the number of clock cycles required for a memory row to complete a full operational cycle. Lower values can notably improve performance, but should not be set lower than tRP+tRAS for stability reasons.
> Integer values (cycles)
> 
> tFAW
> Four activation window, or the time that must elapse before new memory banks can be activated after four ACTIVATE commands have been issued. Configured to a minumum 4x tRRD_S, but values >8x tRRD_S are often used for stability.
> Integer values (ns)
> 
> tWR
> Write recovery time, or the time that must elapse between a valid write operation and the precharging of another bank. Higher values are often beneficial for stability, and values < 8 can quickly corrupt data stored in RAM.
> Integer values (ns)
> 
> CLDO_VDDP
> Voltage for the DDR4 PHY on the SoC. Somewhat counterintuitively, lowering VDDP can often be more beneficial for stability than raising CLDO_VDDP. Advanced overclockers should also know that altering CLDO_VDDP can move or resolve memory holes. Small changes to VDDP can have a big effect, and VDDP cannot not be set to a value greater than VDIMM-0.1V (not to exceed 1.05V). A cold reboot is required if you alter this voltage.
> Sidenote: pre-1.0.0.6 BIOSes may also have an entry labeled "VDDP" that alters the external voltage level sent to the CPU VDDP pins. This is not the same parameter as CLDO_VDDP in AGESA 1.0.0.6.
> Integer values (V)
> 
> tRDWR / tWRRD
> Read-to-write and write-to-read latency, or the time that must elapse between issuing sequential read/write or write/read commands.
> Integer values (cycles)
> 
> tRDRD / tWRWR
> Read-to-read and write-to-write latency, or the time between sequential read or write requests (e.g. DIMM-to-DIMM, or across ranks). Lower values can significantly improve DRAM throughput, but high memory clocks often demand relaxed timings.
> Integer values (cycles)
> 
> Geardown Mode
> Allows the DRAM device to run off its internally-generated ½ rate clock for latching on the command or address buses. ON is the default for speeds greater than DDR4-2667, however the benefit of ON vs. OFF will vary from memory kit to memory kit. Enabling Geardown Mode will override your current command rate.
> On/Off
> 
> Rtt
> Controls the performance of DRAM internal termination resistors during nominal, write, and park states.
> Nom(inal), WR(ite), and Park integers (ohms)
> 
> tMAW
> Maximum activation window, or the maximum number of times a DRAM row can be activated before adjacent memory rows must be refreshed to preserve data.
> Integer values (cycles)
> 
> tMAC
> Maximum activate count, or the number of times a row is activated by the system before adjacent row refresh. Must be equal to or less than tMAW.
> Integer values (cycles)
> 
> tRFC
> Refresh cycle time, or the time it takes for the memory to read and re-write information to the same DRAM cell for the purposes of preserving information. This is typically a timing automatically derived from other values.
> Integer values (cycles)
> 
> tRFC2
> Refresh cycle time for double frequency (2x) mode. This is typically a timing automatically derived from other values.
> Integer values (cycles)
> 
> tRFC4
> Refresh cycle time for quad frequency (4x) mode. This is typically a timing automatically derived from other values.
> Integer values (cycles)
> 
> tRRD_S
> Activate to activate delay (short), or the number of clock cycles between activate commands in a different bank group.
> Integer values (cycles)
> 
> tRRD_L
> Activate to activate delay (long), or the number of clock cycles between activate commands in the same bank group.
> Integer values (cycles)
> 
> tWR
> Write recovery time, or the time that must elapse between a valid write operation and the precharging of another bank. Higher values are often better for stability.
> Integer values (ns)
> 
> tWTR_S
> Write to read delay (short), or the time between a write transaction and read command on a different bank group.
> Integer values (cycles)
> 
> tWTR_L
> Write to read delay (long), or the time between a write transaction and read command on the same bank group.
> Integer values (cycles)
> 
> tRTP
> Read to precharge time, or the number of clock cycles between a READ command to a row and a precharge command to the same rank.
> Integer values (cycles)
> 
> DRAM Power Down
> Can modestly save system power, at the expense of higher DRAM latency, by putting DRAM into a quiescent state after a period of inactivity.
> On/Off*






You have good intentions, but use spoilers the next time plz.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> for any one who wants to know what Bio's setting mean. all good intensions
> 
> *Memory clocks
> Added dividers for memory clocks up to DDR4-4000 without refclk adjustment. Please note that values greater than DDR4-2667 is overclocking. Your mileage may vary (as noted by our big overclocking warning at the end of this blog).
> 133.33MT/s intervals (2667, 2933, 3067, 3200, 3333, 3466, 3600, 3733, 3866, 4000)
> 
> Command rate (CR)
> The amount of time, in cycles, between when a DRAM chip is selected and a command is executed. 2T CR can be very beneficial for stability with high memory clocks, or for 4-DIMM configurations.
> 2T, 1T
> 
> ProcODT (CPU on-die termination)
> A resistance value, in ohms, that determines how a completed memory signal is terminated. Higher values can help stabilize higher data rates. Values in the range of 60-96 can prove helpful.
> Integer values (ohms)
> 
> tWCL/tWL/tCWL
> CAS Write Latency, or the amount of time it takes to write to the open memory bank. WCL is generally configured equal to CAS or CAS-1. This can be a significant timing for stability, and lower values often prove better.
> Integer values (cycles)
> 
> tRC
> Row cycle time, or the number of clock cycles required for a memory row to complete a full operational cycle. Lower values can notably improve performance, but should not be set lower than tRP+tRAS for stability reasons.
> Integer values (cycles)
> 
> tFAW
> Four activation window, or the time that must elapse before new memory banks can be activated after four ACTIVATE commands have been issued. Configured to a minumum 4x tRRD_S, but values >8x tRRD_S are often used for stability.
> Integer values (ns)
> 
> tWR
> Write recovery time, or the time that must elapse between a valid write operation and the precharging of another bank. Higher values are often beneficial for stability, and values < 8 can quickly corrupt data stored in RAM.
> Integer values (ns)
> 
> CLDO_VDDP
> Voltage for the DDR4 PHY on the SoC. Somewhat counterintuitively, lowering VDDP can often be more beneficial for stability than raising CLDO_VDDP. Advanced overclockers should also know that altering CLDO_VDDP can move or resolve memory holes. Small changes to VDDP can have a big effect, and VDDP cannot not be set to a value greater than VDIMM-0.1V (not to exceed 1.05V). A cold reboot is required if you alter this voltage.
> Sidenote: pre-1.0.0.6 BIOSes may also have an entry labeled "VDDP" that alters the external voltage level sent to the CPU VDDP pins. This is not the same parameter as CLDO_VDDP in AGESA 1.0.0.6.
> Integer values (V)
> 
> tRDWR / tWRRD
> Read-to-write and write-to-read latency, or the time that must elapse between issuing sequential read/write or write/read commands.
> Integer values (cycles)
> 
> tRDRD / tWRWR
> Read-to-read and write-to-write latency, or the time between sequential read or write requests (e.g. DIMM-to-DIMM, or across ranks). Lower values can significantly improve DRAM throughput, but high memory clocks often demand relaxed timings.
> Integer values (cycles)
> 
> Geardown Mode
> Allows the DRAM device to run off its internally-generated ½ rate clock for latching on the command or address buses. ON is the default for speeds greater than DDR4-2667, however the benefit of ON vs. OFF will vary from memory kit to memory kit. Enabling Geardown Mode will override your current command rate.
> On/Off
> 
> Rtt
> Controls the performance of DRAM internal termination resistors during nominal, write, and park states.
> Nom(inal), WR(ite), and Park integers (ohms)
> 
> tMAW
> Maximum activation window, or the maximum number of times a DRAM row can be activated before adjacent memory rows must be refreshed to preserve data.
> Integer values (cycles)
> 
> tMAC
> Maximum activate count, or the number of times a row is activated by the system before adjacent row refresh. Must be equal to or less than tMAW.
> Integer values (cycles)
> 
> tRFC
> Refresh cycle time, or the time it takes for the memory to read and re-write information to the same DRAM cell for the purposes of preserving information. This is typically a timing automatically derived from other values.
> Integer values (cycles)
> 
> tRFC2
> Refresh cycle time for double frequency (2x) mode. This is typically a timing automatically derived from other values.
> Integer values (cycles)
> 
> tRFC4
> Refresh cycle time for quad frequency (4x) mode. This is typically a timing automatically derived from other values.
> Integer values (cycles)
> 
> tRRD_S
> Activate to activate delay (short), or the number of clock cycles between activate commands in a different bank group.
> Integer values (cycles)
> 
> tRRD_L
> Activate to activate delay (long), or the number of clock cycles between activate commands in the same bank group.
> Integer values (cycles)
> 
> tWR
> Write recovery time, or the time that must elapse between a valid write operation and the precharging of another bank. Higher values are often better for stability.
> Integer values (ns)
> 
> tWTR_S
> Write to read delay (short), or the time between a write transaction and read command on a different bank group.
> Integer values (cycles)
> 
> tWTR_L
> Write to read delay (long), or the time between a write transaction and read command on the same bank group.
> Integer values (cycles)
> 
> tRTP
> Read to precharge time, or the number of clock cycles between a READ command to a row and a precharge command to the same rank.
> Integer values (cycles)
> 
> DRAM Power Down
> Can modestly save system power, at the expense of higher DRAM latency, by putting DRAM into a quiescent state after a period of inactivity.
> On/Off*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have good intentions, but use spoilers the next time plz.
Click to expand...

Ha, keep that up they'll start calling you mini man


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Im stopping with testing and tweaking bios version 1401. Below you can see my results and some screenshots.
> Maybe these settings can help some people over here. Feel free for any question(s).
> 
> CB Bias enabled - Cinebench run at high prioroty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Settings:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Hardware:*
> 
> CPU: Ryzen 1800x
> Memory: 2x8GB sticks Trident Z RGB - F4-3200C14D-16GTZR
> Cooling: Kraken X62
> 
> *Bios Settings:*
> 
> Cpu Core offset: + 0.0625
> Cpu Soc voltage: Auto (hovering around 1.15v)
> Dram voltage: 1.385v
> Vboot: 1.385v
> Tridenz main timings: 14 14 14 14 34 (see below for more tweaks)
> LLC: Level 2
> PCIEX 16: Gen 3
> MN2 Link mode: Gen 3
> Cpu fan speed: ignore
> Post Delay time: 0sec
> Blck Frequentie: 100mhz
> Vrm Spread centrum: disabled
> Boot from network: disabled
> CPU q fan control: disabled
> CPU fan speed: ignore
> Sense mi skew: auto
> Sense mi offset: auto
> Core performance boost: disabled
> ProDT: 53.3 ohm
> 
> *Pstates OC:*
> FID: A0 = 4000mhz
> DID: 8
> VID: 20
> 
> *Memory OC:*
> 3466Mhz
> 
> *Timings:*
> 14-14-14-34-TRC48-TWR26-TFAW:28 -312TRFC
> 
> - Bankgroup disabling gives me bad Memory bench results
> - Geardown mode disabling doesn't post for me
> 
> *Stability:*
> - Memtest + 1400%
> - Intelburn test pass many loops on high
> - 8+ hrrs Aida Bench
> - Realbench x tests
> - 25+ Hours gaming
> - Encoding, rendering x hours
> - Streaming
> - 7 Days no power off
> - Many more


Your tRDRD SCL and tWRWR SCL are really high. Heard those subtimings make the biggest difference in performance. I had to go to 3333 in order to get them down to 2.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Your tRDRD SCL and tWRWR SCL are really high. Heard those subtimings make the biggest difference in performance. I had to go to 3333 in order to get them down to 2.


Those are on auto.

I tried stilts timings and they where also at 2. Got same performance but errors with Memtest after 10 seconds.

I tweaked other settings and got the same high performance with +1400% memtest error-free.

Maybe I can get them lower then 7, but it's definitely not working for me on 2 even not at 3200mhz.


----------



## badkolo

Hey everyone, im new to posting but have been reading up.

Had a quick question, any reason not to use asus suite 3 to overclock cpu and gpu? I dont care if asus suite is hard to remove and i hear that the software does overclock well.
I dont see many people at all using the suite to overclock and wondering if i should give it a try


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Those are on auto.
> 
> I tried stilts timings and they where also at 2. Got same performance but errors with Memtest after 10 seconds.
> 
> I tweaked other settings and got the same high performance with +1400% memtest error-free.
> 
> Maybe I can get them lower then 7, but it's definitely not working for me on 2 even not at 3200mhz.


Yea, I'm using Stilt's 3333 fast timings. At 3466 couldn't use 2 at all. His fast 3333 timings have passed GSAT though using 32gb (4x8GB), so this will be my primary. Using 1.375v DDR and 1.05v SOC.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ha, keep that up they'll start calling you mini man


Haha, this was exceptionally long.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Yea, I'm using Stilt's 3333 fast timings. At 3466 couldn't use 2 at all. His fast 3333 timings have passed GSAT though using 32gb (4x8GB), so this will be my primary. Using 1.375v DDR and 1.05v SOC.


Great to know







, those timings didn't worked for my setup. As said before I got instant errors. The timings I'm using worked like a charm. Also on some other users I shared over here.

Maybe you can try 3466mhz again in combination with my timings and compare performance with your current settings


----------



## egandt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> @egandt
> if you are trying to run 64GB at 3200 it's going to be a lot more work,, running 4 dual ranked DIMMs is hard, it might require more voltage and looser timings
> what is your RAM rated at timing wise?
> 
> looking at your past post here are my suggestions to get your RAM at 3200, let me know if these help
> 1. Raise ProcODT to 80 ohms
> 2. set your DRAM RAS# ACT Time to 36.
> 3. I would set the last 3 settings under DRAM timings to auto.
> 4. set DRAM boot voltage to 1.4v
> 5. set DRAM voltage to 1.4v
> 6. set SOC Voltage to manual mode to at least 1.125v, or up to 1.15v
> 
> don't call me an expert, but from what i am seeing DRAM RAS# ACT Time (tRAS) seems to be this formula
> (tRCD + tRP +/- 1) and it should not be any lower than this formula or it won't work.
> 
> tRCD = DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay
> tRP = DRAM RAS# Pre Time
> 
> Trc_SM (tRC) if you mess with it should be at least (tRAS + tRP)
> 
> if making those changes makes no difference try these timings
> 
> 18-20-20-20-41
> 
> and if that works you can start lowering timings till you find the best timings that work


My issue is not getting it to run on 1203 I can get 3200 safely, at 18-18-18-38 and 1.365V, SOC 1.185v so yes it takes a little to get it to work, but I can not get Memory to do anything on 1403 it is always 2133, if I set it lower say 133 or higher 2440, or 3200 it always boots at 2133. That is my concern, why can I not set any value for memory and have it used?

Thanks for the response,
ERIC


----------



## superchad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egandt*
> 
> My issue is not getting it to run on 1203 I can get 3200 safely, at 18-18-18-38 and 1.365V, SOC 1.185v so yes it takes a little to get it to work, but I can not get Memory to do anything on 1403 it is always 2133, if I set it lower say 133 or higher 2440, or 3200 it always boots at 2133. That is my concern, why can I not set any value for memory and have it used?
> 
> Thanks for the response,
> ERIC


i saw that you in the photo you shared earlier had it set to 18-18-18-18 instead of 18-18-18-38 so i figured that was a typo and if that hasn't been corrected i would change it., there could be some unkown issue that are causing it, a little more voltage on the DRAM wouldn't hurt either (1.4v should do) and adjust DRAM boot voltage accordingly. I run my RAM at 2933 with ProcODT at 80 ohms so that is why i suggest it as it can't hurt, i wouldn't go over 80 for now.

here is what i am thinking for you. from top to bottom on the timings
18-18-18-18-38-54 (54 being Trc_SM, and 38 being DRAM RAS# ACT Time) ProcODT = 80 Ohms, 2T command rate, 1.4v boot voltage and DRAM voltage

i would leave RttNom, RttWr, and RttPark at auto

leave 1.8v PLL voltage and 1.05v SB Voltage alone, you only should be adjusting CPU, SOC, and DRAM Voltage.

if that fails, try 18-19-19-19-40-59

and you're welcome, let me know if you have any luck.


----------



## T800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Those are on auto.
> 
> I tried stilts timings and they where also at 2. Got same performance but errors with Memtest after 10 seconds.
> 
> I tweaked other settings and got the same high performance with +1400% memtest error-free.
> 
> Maybe I can get them lower then 7, but it's definitely not working for me on 2 even not at 3200mhz.


Your 3466MHz settings is a no go for me. Not stable.

"3333 Safe" settings promising.


----------



## Martin778

I'm using this, 8h+ P95 29.10 stable:



SOC 1.125V, Vcore drops to 1.38V under load.
Max 56*C Tdie temp on a Kraken X62.


----------



## austinmrs

Anyone here managed to fix the boot at 1,5Ghz issue?

I know that if i use p state OC it will not happen, but i wanted to use manual voltage for now to see what my chip needs, and i always boot at 1,5Ghz when using manual voltage


----------



## hurricane28

Yes, overclock via Pstates. I no longer have that issue anymore.


----------



## Martin778

Yup, only Pstate OC works - manual locks to lowest multi.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T800*
> 
> Your 3466MHz settings is a no go for me. Not stable.
> 
> "3333 Safe" settings promising.


tried on same RAM sticks as me?


----------



## austinmrs

Someone overclocking a 1600/1600x with PStates can tell me their VID + Offset Voltage + LCC?

My VID when i go to Custom on Pstate0 is 1,2375. Im using offset + 0.15325 - LLC Level 1 on CPU and SOC. Soc Voltage on Auto


----------



## Martin778

I don't get it what's wrong with the C6H. 9h P95 pass, will fail RAM training with F9/22 at next POST.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> I don't get it what's wrong with the C6H. 9h P95 pass, will fail RAM training with F9/22 at next POST.


Try increasing DDR Boot, DDR Voltage, and SOC voltage. Or change boot attempts to 3. My computer also fails boot at first attempt at times, but always works at second attempt.


----------



## shalafi

UPDATE: I must have been very lucky to pass that hour of GSAT with 3466MHz on 3200MHZ UHQ/Fast timings







Subsequent tests would throw errors at arount the one hour mark, or even sooner. Relaxed the timing to The Stilt's 3333MHz UHQ/Fast and currently running 2+ hours of GSAT without an error (still at 3466MHz)


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shalafi*
> 
> UPDATE: I must have been very lucky to pass that hour of GSAT with 3466MHz on 3200MHZ UHQ/Fast timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subsequent tests would throw errors at arount the one hour mark, or even sooner. Relaxed the timing to The Stilt's 3333MHz UHQ/Fast and currently running 2+ hours of GSAT without an error (still at 3466MHz)


Damn, that is impressive. What DDR voltage, DDR Boot, and SOC voltage?


----------



## shalafi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Damn, that is impressive. What DDR voltage, DDR Boot, and SOC voltage?


VSOC is Auto, which works out to 1.133V.
DDR and DDR boot are quite high, compared to what's the norm here - both set to 1.44V. But it seems to correlate to this http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/769657-G-Skill-Trident-Z-2x8GB-DDR4-3000-CL14-F4-3000C14D-16GTZ, where they tested the same kit (albeit on an Intel platform). They managed to push this particular kit to 4133MHz 18-18-18-36 at 1.35V, and one of their tests was 3466MHz 14-14-14 at 1.45V, which is more or less exactly what I have now.


----------



## Martin778

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Try increasing DDR Boot, DDR Voltage, and SOC voltage. Or change boot attempts to 3. My computer also fails boot at first attempt at times, but always works at second attempt.


DRAM Boot/DRAM are both at 1.395V. SOC is 1.19-1.134V (depending on the reading, either from the MB or the CPU). It will endlessly keep rebooting until F9.

Btw, 1.38V is the lowest my 1800x does for 3.925GHz, anything lower is code 8 in P95


----------



## hicks12

Anyone experiencing issues with the onboard audio not working? Its working for me under linux but on windows 10 it rarely ever works, tried uninstalling the drivers with no success and ive reinstalled windows hoping it was a windows insider build problem but I still dont have working audio. Front audio works maybe a tenth of the time on a reboot its very sporadic and unpredictable if it works but theres too much feedback on the front port to even watch videos let alone play games (it goes mental then!).

Any suggestions welcomed, very frustrating issue!


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Ok, show me IBT custom at 90% of your ram passing the 10 runs, then I will be impressed.


Make that 30 runs, else it's a lottery.


----------



## hicks12

Is it possible to roll back to an old bios version? AGESA version in particular because I cant seem to roll back to ones with older version of AGESA, I dont want to do the flashback button if the normal manual method blocks me from downgrading I assume there is a reason for it? I want to see if my audio issues are from the updated AGESA or something its the last thing I need to check.

Any suggestions? Currently on latest bios with amd AGESA 1.0.0.6

Thanks


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hicks12*
> 
> Is it possible to roll back to an old bios version? AGESA version in particular because I cant seem to roll back to ones with older version of AGESA, I dont want to do the flashback button if the normal manual method blocks me from downgrading I assume there is a reason for it? I want to see if my audio issues are from the updated AGESA or something its the last thing I need to check.
> 
> Any suggestions? Currently on latest bios with amd AGESA 1.0.0.6
> 
> Thanks


Flashback is the only way I know of to roll back. Not sure why you don't want to use it, it works perfectly every time I used it.


----------



## hicks12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Flashback is the only way I know of to roll back. Not sure why you don't want to use it, it works perfectly every time I used it.


I just didnt know if there were any problems with using it due to microcode changes and the other FW updates they applied via the new bios updates. I assumed that was the reason for blocking going back to certain bios updates. I will look to go back via flashback then if thats not the case


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hicks12*
> 
> I just didnt know if there were any problems with using it due to microcode changes and the other FW updates they applied via the new bios updates. I assumed that was the reason for blocking going back to certain bios updates. I will look to go back via flashback then if thats not the case


No issue, ive gone back a couple times to 1107, recently flashbacked from 1401 to 1107, can't find the new agesa code stable with all the unlocked subtimings, hynix doesnt seem to like it much. May try to match my settings exactly even with geardown enabled and see what happens, because even stock timings i could not get any kind of stability for memory.


----------



## DSDV

Hello guys








thanks to harrysun and the offical release of 1403 i got my ram to 3200 C14 with 1.35V









But i have 2 Questions.

when i OC my CPU to 3.8 or 3.9 (which becomes a little unstable when @OCed RAM) i need a VCore of 1.4V.
it seems a little high when some ppl here seem to need way less like 1.2V or even 1.1V.
So question: Is that normal/ok ?

and my 2nd Question. As you can see im running Dual Kit for ram.
Is there any benefit in running the modified version of the 1403 Bios?


----------



## T800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> tried on same RAM sticks as me?


I have Gskill Flare X 2x8GB 3200 C14 kit.


----------



## alucardis666

Is 1403 still the latest bios?


----------



## DSDV

yes


----------



## josek1031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hicks12*
> 
> Anyone experiencing issues with the onboard audio not working? Its working for me under linux but on windows 10 it rarely ever works, tried uninstalling the drivers with no success and ive reinstalled windows hoping it was a windows insider build problem but I still dont have working audio. Front audio works maybe a tenth of the time on a reboot its very sporadic and unpredictable if it works but theres too much feedback on the front port to even watch videos let alone play games (it goes mental then!).
> 
> Any suggestions welcomed, very frustrating issue!


Just registered for this. Ive had similar issues related that maybe is related to the1403 bios and maybe surpeme FX software. Basically my front audio panel doesn't work when is set as independent channel in the supreme options or when I havent ticked the option to silence every other output when headphones are connected: the headphones were recognized as such but there was no sound.

I must say that in linux happed when was on 4.10.x kernel, as soon as I updated to 4.11 or even 4.12 the audio worked properly, so It could be a driver related (supreme or Realtek) issue and not a BIOS one...


----------



## Martin778

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> Hello guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to harrysun and the offical release of 1403 i got my ram to 3200 C14 with 1.35V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i have 2 Questions.
> 
> *when i OC my CPU to 3.8 or 3.9 (which becomes a little unstable when @OCed RAM) i need a VCore of 1.4V.
> it seems a little high when some ppl here seem to need way less like 1.2V or even 1.1V.*
> So question: Is that normal/ok ?
> 
> and my 2nd Question. As you can see im running Dual Kit for ram.
> Is there any benefit in running the modified version of the 1403 Bios?


They're the kind of people that run Cine R15 once and call it stable. R7 1800X already uses 1.5V+ for it's XFR. I need 1.385V for fully stable 3.925GHz.


----------



## austinmrs

I cant even be stable at 3,9Ghz, i guess my CPU is a 3,8 max one..

I will RMA it and get a new one, since its been less than 15 days and i can do it easily


----------



## DSDV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> They're the kind of people that run Cine R15 once and call it stable. R7 1800X already uses 1.5V+ for it's XFR. I need 1.385V for fully stable 3.925GHz.


no offence but i take prime95 in place for 4 hours and memtest for 200% afterwards i run IBT for the next night .. i guess there are ppl testing every .25 step for a week with several tools but for me thats stable enough









sorry completly missunterstood your statement.
Ok so i guess im fine thanks









PS:
1.5v seemsa little high? o.o i read somewhere 1.425 is maximum recommended for longterm daylie use


----------



## hicks12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josek1031*
> 
> Just registered for this. Ive had similar issues related that maybe is related to the1403 bios and maybe surpeme FX software. Basically my front audio panel doesn't work when is set as independent channel in the supreme options or when I havent ticked the option to silence every other output when headphones are connected: the headphones were recognized as such but there was no sound.
> 
> I must say that in linux happed when was on 4.10.x kernel, as soon as I updated to 4.11 or even 4.12 the audio worked properly, so It could be a driver related (supreme or Realtek) issue and not a BIOS one...


Thanks for that I am glad that im not the only one with a bit of a sound issue. My audio is detected but no sound outputs so you can see the test tone being sent but nothing happens (have tried headphones elsewhere so definitely not the headset unfortunately). I have just tried a few different BIOS versions now so ive covered: 0083, 1107, 1201, 1401, 1403 and none seem to give me a working rear audio output







.

I have tried installing different realtek drivers listed for this board (two different versions on asus website) but none seem to work. Im at a loss as to what else I can do here to resolve this issue as I dont have any error outputs or anything so there isnt much to debug, is there any other drivers that people are using with success? I find it hard to imagine this is an issue mostly limited to me as I have tried different versions of windows and my setup isnt really unique, driving me mad to be honest!

Any help appreciated !

Oh and I have zero overclocks its all stock at the moment for debugging this.


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> those 8 pins are not the USB header, the 9 pin header to the right of it is. combined with the header you boxed in red = the OC panel header.


That's what I thought, but I wondered if it might still be USB but with a different pin layout or something.
I'll say it again: what a stupid decision to remove a USB header in place of that ROG connector.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim86*
> 
> Just leave the Corsair link unplugged let your MB control the pump you don't need it.


I need it to control the power supply's fan curve, and would also like to monitor the temperatures and power consumption/efficiency.
I don't like that Corsair keeps the fan idle when the PSU is running at 50C under load. I prefer airflow over components at all times than silence.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> You can't meassure CPU power consumption from the wall. That's the whole systems consumption. That idle consumption will not change much no matter what you do to the CPU. 140w idle for the system ain't that bad anyway so not sure why you think it is.


Probably because reviews say that most Intel systems draw about 50W when idle these days - but I guess that's a very barebones system.
I'm not too happy with my system idling around 110-115W - I was hoping that my power consumption would drop compared to my old i5-2500K build.
I do have a ton of drives in the system though. (8x HDD, 2x ODD, 1x NVMe SSD)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> windows default is 5%, I like to set this to 0%. Either windows or ryzen Balanced should do the same unless the min proc state has been altered, and sometimes after a failed boot, or a windows "boot problem fix" in will set min proc state to 100% as an attempt to fix a boot problem.


Windows' Balanced profile allows core parking, while Ryzen Balanced does not.
Core parking is very slow for the CPU to switch in/out of, while C-states switch very quickly.
I think P-states are somewhere in the middle.

However I've seen effectively no difference in power consumption between setting the power plan to "Power Saver" which forces the CPU to run at 2.2GHz, compared to using Ryzen Balanced which stays at 3.9GHz and uses C-states.

What I have noticed is that since updating to 1403, Vcore doesn't seem to be dropping as low as it used to. It's dropping to about 0.9V when idle when it used to drop to 0.4V.
I'm not sure if that's because I had to push up the offset voltage a little higher for my overclock to be stable, but I did not increase it by 0.5V!

Does changing the voltage for P-states work yet? Only P0 needs more voltage to be stable. (1.375V rather than 1.350V)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> to enable HPET - bcdedit /set useplatformclock true
> to disable HPET - bcdedit /set useplatformclock false


To disable HPET you should use:

Code:



Code:


bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock

*Do not force HPET on with Ryzen*
It absolutely _kills_ the CPU's performance in some games/applications.
I had games randomly dropping below 30 FPS after the Ryzen Master software enabled it. (it used to require that HPET was forced on)
Disabled HPET: locked to 60 FPS.

Something about Ryzen in general doesn't seem to like the CPU being polled frequently. It really seems to hurt performance for some reason.


----------



## austinmrs

I think i finally have a stable 3,8 OC on my 1600. Altough, i must have one of the worst 1600 ever...

I had to chance CPU and SoC LLC to Level 2, otherwise (on auto and lvl 1) it would crash on OCCT and not pass IBT AVX...

Currently using Soc - 1.1V, and Cpu offset +0.15v (VID is 1,2375), using PState0 Overclock.



Should i try to push it more? Or the temps are already high? Using 110iGT, but i think my CPU will need a lot of voltage to do 3,9Ghz


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I think i finally have a stable 3,8 OC on my 1600. Altough, i must have one of the worst 1600 ever...
> 
> I had to chance CPU and SoC LLC to Level 2, otherwise (on auto and lvl 1) it would crash on OCCT and not pass IBT AVX...
> 
> Currently using Soc - 1.1V, and Cpu offset +0.15v (VID is 1,2375), using PState0 Overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> Should i try to push it more? Or the temps are already high? Using 110iGT, but i think my CPU will need a lot of voltage to do 3,9Ghz


Level 2 is fine.

On the cpu you can run llc3 just fine.

And 1.2v is nothing on the cpu, you can run 1.425v 24/7 safely.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Level 2 is fine.
> 
> On the cpu you can run llc3 just fine.


Im currenyl running LLC2 on both the cpu and SoC, i guess i will just leave it like this, since its stable. Will try to change Pstate0 to 3,85Ghz and test again, with the same voltage


----------



## Orgios

Sorry about multiple quotes , tapatalk went crazy in my pocket...









Sent from my Lenovo K920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orgios

.


----------



## Orgios

.


----------



## Orgios

.


----------



## Orgios

.


----------



## Orgios

.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Make that 30 runs, else it's a lottery.


Nah, I'm pretty sure that guy would fail IBT in 3 runs at over 4ghz and such low volts. But I have extensively tested for 3 months. While there is no perfect test for stability (as you could run something for 5 years then get an error), I have come to find the best system is HCI 1000% for memory, realbench and AIDA for an hour or two, Prime with all 3 options for an hour or two (including 90% ram), y-cruncher and IBT a few run (believe me you will know pretty fast whether your computer turn off or overheats in IBT and y-cruncher will give you an error right off the bat if not stable). And all this while running Heaven in the background or crypto mining/folding on gpu. All this has produced what I call a stable system these days, you will NEVER run a system near this kind of load in real life. Sure if you run HCI memory till 100,000% or 1M % you will eventually get a random error, but I think that is getting a little OCD running each of these tests for 24 hours, usually a couple hours will tell you all you need to know. The one stress test that I don't know if it is even worth believing anymore is IBT custom 90% ram, because I can pass very high all day long at 1.38v LLC3 and pass all those other tests, but IBT custom 90% ram needs 1.4v LLC3 to pass (well not shut down/crash computer). I think that test just artificially puts way more heat on the cpu than it will ever have in real life, but I run at 1.4 LLC 3 anyways to be considered stable to me, and throughout testing 0 WHEA errors. The hardest part getting stability is the fact that my 1800X will happily do 3950mhz, but even 1 mhz over and it fails, even with silly volts, and the memory was even harder to stabalize, but that is because I am running 4 X 8 samsung b-die with Stilts tight timings at soc 1.18 and 1.41v dram was needed, and ram TridentZ 3600 C16 maxes out at 3380mhz, which ain't bad for 4 sticks at C14 tight subs, I'll take it, finally done with my 3 month overclocking journey..


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> That's what I thought, but I wondered if it might still be USB but with a different pin layout or something.
> I'll say it again: what a stupid decision to remove a USB header in place of that ROG connector.
> 
> I need it to control the power supply's fan curve, and would also like to monitor the temperatures and power consumption/efficiency.
> I don't like that Corsair keeps the fan idle when the PSU is running at 50C under load. I prefer airflow over components at all times than silence.
> 
> Probably because reviews say that most Intel systems draw about 50W when idle these days - but I guess that's a very barebones system.
> I'm not too happy with my system idling around 110-115W - I was hoping that my power consumption would drop compared to my old i5-2500K build.
> I do have a ton of drives in the system though. (8x HDD, 2x ODD, 1x NVMe SSD)
> 
> Windows' Balanced profile allows core parking, while Ryzen Balanced does not.
> Core parking is very slow for the CPU to switch in/out of, while C-states switch very quickly.
> I think P-states are somewhere in the middle.
> 
> However I've seen effectively no difference in power consumption between setting the power plan to "Power Saver" which forces the CPU to run at 2.2GHz, compared to using Ryzen Balanced which stays at 3.9GHz and uses C-states.
> 
> What I have noticed is that since updating to 1403, Vcore doesn't seem to be dropping as low as it used to. It's dropping to about 0.9V when idle when it used to drop to 0.4V.
> I'm not sure if that's because I had to push up the offset voltage a little higher for my overclock to be stable, but I did not increase it by 0.5V!
> 
> Does changing the voltage for P-states work yet? Only P0 needs more voltage to be stable. (1.375V rather than 1.350V)
> 
> To disable HPET you should use:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock
> 
> *Do not force HPET on with Ryzen*
> It absolutely _kills_ the CPU's performance in some games/applications.
> I had games randomly dropping below 30 FPS after the Ryzen Master software enabled it. (it used to require that HPET was forced on)
> Disabled HPET: locked to 60 FPS.
> 
> Something about Ryzen in general doesn't seem to like the CPU being polled frequently. It really seems to hurt performance for some reason.


So we should disable hpet on windows with that command?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> Hello guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to harrysun and the offical release of 1403 i got my ram to 3200 C14 with 1.35V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i have 2 Questions.
> 
> when i OC my CPU to 3.8 or 3.9 (which becomes a little unstable when @OCed RAM) i need a VCore of 1.4V.
> it seems a little high when some ppl here seem to need way less like 1.2V or even 1.1V.
> So question: Is that normal/ok ?
> 
> and my 2nd Question. *As you can see im running Dual Kit for ram.
> Is there any benefit in running the modified version of the 1403 Bios?*


I am running that exact pair (2 x 16 3200C14 TridentZ) on the SP42M variant of 1403 without problems. Perhaps SP42M aided stability of some timings tightening over their stability with base BIOS 1403, which otherwise also worked for me. I have not had time to experimentally change things and then go back to see if the stability degrades on my previous BIOS. I just accept what *The Stilt*, *elmor*, and *Praz* say as canonically valid







, and accept the experimental results of *gupsterg*, *R4M0N*, *Ramad*, *harrysun*, and many others here with similar kit as worthy of testing. Try it; you may like it.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josek1031*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hicks12*
> 
> Anyone experiencing issues with the onboard audio not working? Its working for me under linux but on windows 10 it rarely ever works, tried uninstalling the drivers with no success and ive reinstalled windows hoping it was a windows insider build problem but I still dont have working audio. Front audio works maybe a tenth of the time on a reboot its very sporadic and unpredictable if it works but theres too much feedback on the front port to even watch videos let alone play games (it goes mental then!).
> 
> Any suggestions welcomed, very frustrating issue!
> 
> 
> 
> Just registered for this. Ive had similar issues related that maybe is related to the1403 bios and maybe surpeme FX software. Basically my front audio panel doesn't work when is set as independent channel in the supreme options or when I havent ticked the option to silence every other output when headphones are connected: the headphones were recognized as such but there was no sound.
> 
> I must say that in linux happed when was on 4.10.x kernel, as soon as I updated to 4.11 or even 4.12 the audio worked properly, so It could be a driver related (supreme or Realtek) issue and not a BIOS one...
Click to expand...

I recall that there was an audio licensing issue that affected 4.10 and was supposed to be fixed for 4.11, but I didn't keep close watch on the subject. If you rummage through the May and June articles on Phoronix, you may find further information.

In Ubuntu land, and hence in Mint land, the important changes in 4.10.X and 4.11 etc are incorporated into successive revisions of Ubuntu 4.10.0-XX. I am running 4.10.0-22, but I think the highest available kernel is now 4.10.0-26. My audio under Mint 18.1 worked from the time I installed it and jumped to the 4.10 kernel path, so it may have been fixed by that time. Kernels below 4.10 do not know about Ryzen except where back ported, and I haven't kept track of those.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I am running that exact pair (2 x 16 3200C14 TridentZ) on the SP42M variant of 1403 without problems. Perhaps SP42M aided stability of some timings tightening over their stability with base BIOS 1403, which otherwise also worked for me. I have not had time to experimentally change things and then go back to see if the stability degrades on my previous BIOS. I just accept what *The Stilt*, *elmor*, and *Praz* say as canonically valid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and accept the experimental results of *gupsterg*, *R4M0N*, *Ramad*, *harrysun*, and many others here with similar kit as worthy of testing. Try it; you may like it.


*
Hey "Newbies"
*

I'm in full agreement about the folks mentioned above. And add that for newcomers this thread is a mess, intimidating as heck, and difficult to search. Acknowledged and I'm with you.

*But*, that said, it's worth searching, spending hours reading posts by the "big guns" here, and beginning to UNDERSTAND what's happening on this platform.

I know a lot of newcomers want what we all would like to have: just a "magic" set of tweaks that will make our system real "race cars". But with all the variations in hardware, silicon quality from one chip to the next, and so forth -- it's not likely to be like that. There is no substitute for understanding things -- and I am far from understanding it all, but I have learned a great deal here.

So, if you are confused and don't understand I urge you to not rush, take your time, and READ. Man, there's a ton of good information on this board. I was bugged and sarcastic about the length of this thread and there is indeed much here to base some humor on -- but it doesn't change the fact that this is an incredible resource for getting your system up to speed.


----------



## Daxten

On 1403 my temps in AISuite are way lower then the real ones and I can't control fan speed anymore


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> So we should disable hpet on windows with that command?


That doesn't disable HPET, it just doesn't force the system to use it.
By default the option shouldn't be enabled, but that command will remove it if something else has enabled it.


----------



## Gadfly

Safe 24/7 voltages for ryzen per AMD:

1.2v soc
1.425v cpu

You are fine, bump your voltage to 1.35v and set it to 4ghz. Start AIDA64 or prime95 large tft and keep bumping voltage untill it will pass an hour loop, then start some longer stability tests. I found that a .005v bump over the 1 hour loop was enough to pass a 24 hour run.

Just don't use ibt, it is not a good test to run Ryzen, just like P95 didn't work well with Intel's haswell.


----------



## Clukos

These timings from @The Stilt work like magic powder, I've gone ahead and tweaked them further for my ram specifically, UserBench run looks pretty good:










Current setup:










1.4v for the ram.


----------



## austinmrs

At 3,85Ghz im stable at cpu ofset +0,15625 (vid 1,2375), to get 3,9 stable, i was already on +offset 0,1825 and still not stable.. its not worthed i guess, high increase in voltage, guess i will settle for 3,85Ghz.

My 1600 is pretty bad, right? Im still on the 15 days i can just exchange my cpu for another 1600.. should i do it?


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Safe 24/7 voltages for ryzen per AMD:
> 
> 1.2v soc
> 1.425v cpu
> 
> You are fine, bump your voltage to 1.35v and set it to 4ghz. Start AIDA64 or prime95 large tft and keep bumping voltage untill it will pass an hour loop, then start some longer stability tests. I found that a .005v bump over the 1 hour loop was enough to pass a 24 hour run.
> 
> Just don't use ibt, it is not a good test to run Ryzen, just like P95 didn't work well with Intel's haswell.


Sh*** im using IBT. What verson of Prime should i run? SO small fft for 1 hour? And then try to go small fft 24 hour?


----------



## Clukos

Why would you do that to the CPU? Just run Realbench for an hour then GSAT for another hour then AIDA64 stress test for another hour and you are set for most use cases. 24 hours small ffts? Sure, if you like to degrade the CPU









And even if it doesn't degrade the CPU it's very excessive. IBT AVX falls into that category as well but it's a bit worse than Prime95 power wise.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Why would you do that to the CPU? Just run Realbench for an hour then GSAT for another hour then AIDA64 stress test for another hour and you are set for most use cases. 24 hours small ffts? Sure, if you like to degrade the CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And even if it doesn't degrade the CPU it's very excessive. IBT AVX falls into that category as well but it's a bit worse than Prime95 power wise.


Also what stress do you recommend on aida64? Default with fpu, cpu, memory and cache?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Also what stress do you recommend on aida64? Default with fpu, cpu, memory and cache?


You should tress all of them to put stress on both the CPU, memory and the IMC. GSAT will usually find memory errors but it doesn't work that great at finding IMC instability. Realbench is a good all around tool too. Prime95 small fft and IBT AVX is "I'd really like to kill my CPU" type of workload, although _usually_ Ryzen doesn't get that power hungry under normal conditions.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Safe 24/7 voltages for ryzen per AMD:
> 
> 1.2v soc
> 1.425v cpu
> 
> You are fine, bump your voltage to 1.35v and set it to 4ghz. Start AIDA64 or prime95 large tft and keep bumping voltage untill it will pass an hour loop, then start some longer stability tests. I found that a .005v bump over the 1 hour loop was enough to pass a 24 hour run.
> 
> Just don't use ibt, it is not a good test to run Ryzen, just like P95 didn't work well with Intel's haswell.


Link to where AMD said those specs are safe please.


----------



## GraveNoX

I have a question regarding 8-pin and 4-pin connector for CPU on Crosshair VI Hero.
I had 8-pin lock directed downwards and I wanted so connect the 4-pin cable too (my Corsair RM1000i has 8-pin split into two 4-pins) and I tried 4-pin with the lock directed downwards (in the direction of the PCI-E slots) and the cable fit like it should, powered on the system resulted in a very weird sound for 0.5 seconds (from the PSU I guess), start button lights up, also orange small led on top right. If I tried to start again, the sound won't happen, but if I power off the PSU and power on, same sound happens again, no fans or other LED lights up.
I unplug the 4-pin cable and tried to direct it upwards (to the top of the case) and now it works (I don't know if it was same 4-pin or the other 4-pin from the bundle).

Question: Is it normal that 8-pin lock to be downwards and 4-pin lock to be upwards ?


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Why would you do that to the CPU? Just run Realbench for an hour then GSAT for another hour then AIDA64 stress test for another hour and you are set for most use cases. 24 hours small ffts? Sure, if you like to degrade the CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And even if it doesn't degrade the CPU it's very excessive. IBT AVX falls into that category as well but it's a bit worse than Prime95 power wise.


Since when is stress testing the CPU going to degrade it? It's not like you run those sort of loads for weeks at a time.
If you actually plan on doing _work_, then you need to guarantee that the system will be 100% stable under any load.
Can't be having a system that runs games just fine but fails when leaving it rendering content overnight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Safe 24/7 voltages for ryzen per AMD:
> 1.2v soc
> 1.425v cpu


Going to need a source for that.
I know that in one of the overclocking sessions they ran it was stated that 1.425V was the limit of what was acceptable when overclocking.
I was under the impression that 1.2V SoC was the absolute maximum you can put into it before you risk killing the CPU, not "safe 24/7 voltages".
I'm surprised that people are posting such high SoC voltages, as I haven't needed to go above 0.90V at 2666MT/s (which is just what "auto" used) or 1.05V at 3600MT/s when I was using non-ECC DIMMs. (Samsung B-Die)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveNoX*
> 
> I have a question regarding 8-pin and 4-pin connector for CPU on Crosshair VI Hero.
> I had 8-pin lock directed downwards and I wanted so connect the 4-pin cable too (my Corsair RM1000i has 8-pin split into two 4-pins) and I tried 4-pin with the lock directed downwards (in the direction of the PCI-E slots) and the cable fit like it should, powered on the system resulted in a very weird sound for 0.5 seconds (from the PSU I guess), start button lights up, also orange small led on top right. If I tried to start again, the sound won't happen, but if I power off the PSU and power on, same sound happens again, no fans or other LED lights up.
> I unplug the 4-pin cable and tried to direct it upwards (to the top of the case) and now it works (I don't know if it was same 4-pin or the other 4-pin from the bundle).
> 
> Question: Is it normal that 8-pin lock to be downwards and 4-pin lock to be upwards ?


The connectors should be keyed so that they only fit one way unless you are forcing it.
I also have an RM1000i and with both the 8-pin and 4-pin, the clip is facing upwards, away from the board.


----------



## Martin778

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Why would you do that to the CPU? Just run Realbench for an hour then GSAT for another hour then AIDA64 stress test for another hour and you are set for most use cases. 24 hours small ffts? Sure, if you like to degrade the CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And even if it doesn't degrade the CPU it's very excessive. IBT AVX falls into that category as well but it's a bit worse than Prime95 power wise.


Aida64 is worth nothing, I could run it for hours and crash while gaming. Anyway, if it degrades a lot it you can always finish it off, RMA it and hope for a better one.


----------



## Daxten

ryzen master has again different temps then ai suite for me.. hmm :/ (1403)


----------



## Daxten

ah updated and all fine now! I think this is the first time everything works right on my system now


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveNoX*
> 
> I have a question regarding 8-pin and 4-pin connector for CPU on Crosshair VI Hero.
> I had 8-pin lock directed downwards and I wanted so connect the 4-pin cable too (my Corsair RM1000i has 8-pin split into two 4-pins) and I tried 4-pin with the lock directed downwards (in the direction of the PCI-E slots) and the cable fit like it should, powered on the system resulted in a very weird sound for 0.5 seconds (from the PSU I guess), start button lights up, also orange small led on top right. If I tried to start again, the sound won't happen, but if I power off the PSU and power on, same sound happens again, no fans or other LED lights up.
> I unplug the 4-pin cable and tried to direct it upwards (to the top of the case) and now it works (I don't know if it was same 4-pin or the other 4-pin from the bundle).
> 
> Question: Is it normal that 8-pin lock to be downwards and 4-pin lock to be upwards ?


It may require a magnifier glass, but it is important to determine which half of the separated 8-pin connector to use, and in which orientation. These are distinguished by the particular configuration of the round and square edged pin surrounds -- different on each half. If the assembly seems to be hard to push in, something is wrong.


----------



## teeREKT

Anyone got a fix for the multiplier changing to 15.5 when overclocking? Driving me crazy.


----------



## austinmrs

Now i tried to OC my g skill kit, rated at 2133 mhz @ 1.2V and 15-15-15-15-36

Im running it at 2666 @ 1.35V - 14 14 14 14 32 , and i changed trdrd scl and twrwr scl to 2



Runned realbench and aida64 for 30 min each and no errors. Will leave real bench or aida64 overnight to see


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teeREKT*
> 
> Anyone got a fix for the multiplier changing to 15.5 when overclocking? Driving me crazy.


Just use Pstate0 to overclock instead, with offset voltage


----------



## hurricane28

wow, someone over at the AMD forums managed to get 4000 MHz out of Flare X RAM.

https://community.amd.com/message/2807494#comment-2807494


----------



## teeREKT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Just use Pstate0 to overclock instead, with offset voltage


I must be doing it wrong. I tried it and still get 15.5 multiplier. I assume since you replied quickly this is a known issue? If you have time to help me out it'd be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hurricane28

Use Pstate overclocking and set voltage in pstate menu. Lever everything on auto in the "normal" menu.


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> wow, someone over at the AMD forums managed to get 4000 MHz out of Flare X RAM.
> 
> https://community.amd.com/message/2807494#comment-2807494


https://community.amd.com/message/2809142#comment-2809142

Looks like it's a Trident Z RGB kit not Flare X.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> believe me you will know pretty fast whether your computer turn off or overheats in IBT...


Indeed, you will get overheating pretty quickly, so for temperature testing it will give fast results.
Quote:


> but I think that is getting a little OCD running each of these tests for 24 hours, usually a couple hours will tell you all you need to know.


30 loops IBT AVX at 12600 mb (out of 16 gb) takes less than 3 hours, if I remember correctly.
Quote:


> The one stress test that I don't know if it is even worth believing anymore is IBT custom 90% ram, because I can pass very high all day long at 1.38v LLC3 and pass all those other tests, but IBT custom 90% ram needs 1.4v LLC3 to pass (well not shut down/crash computer). I think that test just artificially puts way more heat on the cpu than it will ever have in real life, but I run at 1.4 LLC 3 anyways to be considered stable to me, and throughout testing 0 WHEA errors.


Yes, ITB AVX (near) max is a special case. It's often more of a memory (controller) test than anything else and the combination of both CPU OC and memory OC is especially hard.

The reason why I opt for 30 loops is that I had lots of 10 loop passes, just to get an error after 2 or 3 loops on the next try, using the very same settings. I also had several tries where I got an error as late as around loop 27. So to pass those 30 loops really is something that repeatedly succeeds without OC or low OC, but repeatedly fails with "enthusiastic" OC settings. That doesn't mean that the very same settings wouldn't pass any other stress test, or at least take a whole lot longer to fail (Realbench regularly takes over 4 hours to produce an error).

On a side note: I just tried some ITB AVX maxish using an NH-D15 instead of my AIO. Gets too hot, fails easily (even with a restart when I was not watching, but no BSOD log). I just got a (used) replacement AIO from Artic, which I'm going to compare again.


----------



## SpecChum

Finally upgraded to AGESA 1.0.0.6 \o/

Everything seems fine, better even; I no longer seem to have to have DDR voltage at 1.43v to boot, 1.35v seems fine.

However, my Trfc seems high at 560T - what's everyone using on the G.Skill 3200C14 Samsung RAM?

I've set 14-14-14-14-34 and left everything else on auto...


----------



## maxgrey

Finally I got my Ryzen build:
Ryzen 7 1700
G Skill TridentZ RGB F4-3200C14-8GTZR (x2)


Spoiler: My results of overcloking (welcome to the family), seems to be full stable (AIDA, Prime95)







Tried to run memory on 3466/3333 @ CL14, but still couldn't get stability even in AIDA.


----------



## GraveNoX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> It may require a magnifier glass, but it is important to determine which half of the separated 8-pin connector to use, and in which orientation. These are distinguished by the particular configuration of the round and square edged pin surrounds -- different on each half. If the assembly seems to be hard to push in, something is wrong.


It wasn't hard to push in the 4-pin. Also I was wrong about the 8-pin, the 8-pin has the lock upwards and it was like that since I build the system. Now the lock of cables are facing upwards.
Have some eye problems so most of the time it's only about trial and error. A magnifying glass won't help much.


----------



## CrazyElement

Any1 that had 1401 and now 1403? I'm currently on 1401 and im running my G,skill [email protected] kits at [email protected] , which I find it perfectly and im kind of scared change to 1403 and end up not able to get those speeds agains , what you think guys should I stay at 1401 or go to 1403?


----------



## DSDV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxgrey*
> 
> Finally I got my Ryzen build:
> Ryzen 7 1700
> G Skill TridentZ RGB F4-3200C14-8GTZR (x2)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My results of overcloking (welcome to the family), seems to be full stable (AIDA, Prime95)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to run memory on 3466/3333 @ CL14, but still couldn't get stability even in AIDA.


wow 1.33VCore seems pretty good


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> That's what I thought, but I wondered if it might still be USB but with a different pin layout or something.
> I'll say it again: what a stupid decision to remove a USB header in place of that ROG connector.
> 
> [snip].


it's not removed unless you are using the OC panel. Otherwise it functions as a normal internal USB usb header. Hard to tell from your post that you understood that.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> Any1 that had 1401 and now 1403? I'm currently on 1401 and im running my G,skill [email protected] kits at [email protected] , which I find it perfectly and im kind of scared change to 1403 and end up not able to get those speeds agains , what you think guys should I stay at 1401 or go to 1403?


It's risk free. Make sure you have a FAT32 flash drive plugged into the flashback port and save your 1401 settings to it. Put the 1401 BIOS on the flash drive and rename it C6H.CAP. You can also use the Ctrl-F2 function to save your BIOS settings as text file so you can get them back, though the CAD Bus settings if you changed them won't show up in the text file.

Then you can flash 1403 and mess with it. If you can't get what you want, clear CMOS then use the BIOS Flashback button on the back panel to restore your 1401, then reload your settings from the flash drive.

Nobody can tell you for CERTAIN what will or won't work. You have to try it with YOUR chip and YOU RAM. But if you prepare, it's pretty much a no-risk proposition.


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's not removed unless you are using the OC panel. Otherwise it functions as a normal internal USB usb header. Hard to tell from your post that you understood that.


This is confusing because there are so many conflicting posts.
Most motherboards have at least two USB2 headers. My previous ASUS Sabertooth P67 had three.
My issue is that this board only appears to have a single USB2 header, replacing the other with this 8-pin header:










However I was under the impression that the ninth pin on a USB header was an additional ground and did not need to be connected:









Is this 8-pin header also wired up for USB, or do ASUS use some other kind of signalling over those pins?


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> That's what I thought, but I wondered if it might still be USB but with a different pin layout or something.
> I'll say it again: what a stupid decision to remove a USB header in place of that ROG connector.
> 
> I need it to control the power supply's fan curve, and would also like to monitor the temperatures and power consumption/efficiency.
> I don't like that Corsair keeps the fan idle when the PSU is running at 50C under load. I prefer airflow over components at all times than silence.
> 
> Probably because reviews say that most Intel systems draw about 50W when idle these days - but I guess that's a very barebones system.
> I'm not too happy with my system idling around 110-115W - I was hoping that my power consumption would drop compared to my old i5-2500K build.
> I do have a ton of drives in the system though. (8x HDD, 2x ODD, 1x NVMe SSD)
> 
> Windows' Balanced profile allows core parking, while Ryzen Balanced does not.
> Core parking is very slow for the CPU to switch in/out of, while C-states switch very quickly.
> I think P-states are somewhere in the middle.
> 
> However I've seen effectively no difference in power consumption between setting the power plan to "Power Saver" which forces the CPU to run at 2.2GHz, compared to using Ryzen Balanced which stays at 3.9GHz and uses C-states.
> 
> What I have noticed is that since updating to 1403, Vcore doesn't seem to be dropping as low as it used to. It's dropping to about 0.9V when idle when it used to drop to 0.4V.
> I'm not sure if that's because I had to push up the offset voltage a little higher for my overclock to be stable, but I did not increase it by 0.5V!
> 
> Does changing the voltage for P-states work yet? Only P0 needs more voltage to be stable. (1.375V rather than 1.350V)
> 
> To disable HPET you should use:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock
> 
> *Do not force HPET on with Ryzen*
> It absolutely _kills_ the CPU's performance in some games/applications.
> I had games randomly dropping below 30 FPS after the Ryzen Master software enabled it. (it used to require that HPET was forced on)
> Disabled HPET: locked to 60 FPS.
> 
> Something about Ryzen in general doesn't seem to like the CPU being polled frequently. It really seems to hurt performance for some reason.


please note this is my testing my machine mileage for anyone else may vary









ok just tested hpet on and off and for me zero difference in all the benches i tried so for me not an issue i just leave it on.
this goes for game sto with hpet on no issues off...again no issues so again i just leave it on

as for ryzen profile i have core parking on that(i think from memory there is a registry hack i did ages ago that gave it too me but can't for the life of remember it







)
and it does work...set it to 50%a nd half cores parked make a stupid mistake and set it and minimum to 5% and watch the performance go in the toilet








the difference for me between 50 and 100 is zero EXCEPT i things like fire strike where 50% core parking actually boosts the combined physics score by quite a lot.
as for the rog header i,m with you...dumb...but my guess is the reasoning behind this is the 400 usb ports at the back.

now my setup is pstates 0 only and auto voltages and auto llc for 3.925 super stable so right now i,m happy...i can get it to 4.1 but need stupid voltages for little return and big heat gains.

as for ram i have the flarex and just run it at 3200 with docp, tried 3466 but the difference in performance for me was minimal and a lot of fiddling.

my takeaway is not setting is good for everyone...set what works for you and be happy


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> This is confusing because there are so many conflicting posts.
> Most motherboards have at least two USB2 headers. My previous ASUS Sabertooth P67 had three.
> My issue is that this board only appears to have a single USB2 header, replacing the other with this 8-pin header:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However I was under the impression that the ninth pin on a USB header was an additional ground and did not need to be connected:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this 8-pin header also wired up for USB, or do ASUS use some other kind of signalling over those pins?


You can always put a USB splitter on the actual USB header directly to the right of what you boxed in red. The rog header 8 pin is not a 2x4 pin USB.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> please note this is my testing my machine mileage for anyone else may vary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok just tested hpet on and off and for me zero difference in all the benches i tried so for me not an issue i just leave it on.
> this goes for game sto with hpet on no issues off...again no issues so again i just leave it on
> 
> as for ryzen profile i have core parking on that(i think from memory there is a registry hack i did ages ago that gave it too me but can't for the life of remember it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> and it does work...set it to 50%a nd half cores parked make a stupid mistake and set it and minimum to 5% and watch the performance go in the toilet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the difference for me between 50 and 100 is zero EXCEPT i things like fire strike where 50% core parking actually boosts the combined physics score by quite a lot.
> as for the rog header i,m with you...dumb...but my guess is the reasoning behind this is the 400 usb ports at the back.
> 
> now my setup is pstates 0 only and auto voltages and auto llc for 3.925 super stable so right now i,m happy...i can get it to 4.1 but need stupid voltages for little return and big heat gains.
> 
> as for ram i have the flarex and just run it at 3200 with docp, tried 3466 but the difference in performance for me was minimal and a lot of fiddling.
> 
> my takeaway is not setting is good for everyone...set what works for you and be happy


some benchmarks (on win 8-10) are susceptible to an RTC hack when HPET is disabled, which makes the bench think more is getting done in any time period... This also works in games (it's a cheat







)

and no... the ROG header is not dumb... if you have an OC Panel.


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> please note this is my testing my machine mileage for anyone else may vary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok just tested hpet on and off and for me zero difference in all the benches i tried so for me not an issue i just leave it on.
> this goes for game sto with hpet on no issues off...again no issues so again i just leave it on


Only certain games are affected, it's not universal by any means.

_Bayonetta_ at 1080p on an i5-2500K at 4.5GHz with a GTX 960: 60 FPS
_Bayonetta_ at 1080p on an R7-1700X at 3.9GHz with a GTX 1070 and *HPET on*: 29 FPS
_Bayonetta_ at 3440x1440 on an R7-1700X at 3.9GHz with a GTX 1070 and *HPET off*: 60 FPS
This may not even affect the current version as there was a performance patch released for the game, but AMD mentioned that HPET can affect performance in their reviewers guide for Ryzen, and that seems to be an extreme example of it.
There is no good reason to force a system to use HPET for all timers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> as for ryzen profile i have core parking on that(i think from memory there is a registry hack i did ages ago that gave it too me but can't for the life of remember it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> and it does work...set it to 50%a nd half cores parked make a stupid mistake and set it and minimum to 5% and watch the performance go in the toilet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the difference for me between 50 and 100 is zero EXCEPT i things like fire strike where 50% core parking actually boosts the combined physics score by quite a lot.


AMD intentionally disabled core parking because having the OS handle that is very slow, while the CPU can change frequency or use c-states to effectively switch cores on/off in a fraction of the time. (possibly 1ms)
Intel does similar things with Speed Shift.

I'm still not convinced that the clockspeeds reported by task manager in Windows 10 are wrong, even if they conflict with HWiNFO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You can always put a USB splitter on the actual USB header directly to the right of what you boxed in red. The rog header 8 pin is not a 2x4 pin USB.


So it is what I thought then.
I guess it's possible to use an internal splitter/hub, but that's just another mess of cables inside the case - especially since all the hubs I've seen require a molex connection for power. Nothing else in my system uses that, so it's another bulky cable to hook up to the PSU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> some benchmarks (on win 8-10) are susceptible to an RTC hack when HPET is disabled, which makes the bench think more is getting done in any time period... This also works in games (it's a cheat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Is that sleep bug not fixed?
Not that I ever put my system to sleep, hibernate, or use fast start anyway.

This was a significant and real performance change, not inaccurate measurements due to a timer bug.


----------



## GraveNoX

When people say "I'm stable at 1.40v vcore", this means vcore at load ?
I set 1.4 and at load it goes at 1.35 and sometimes below, with manual voltage and offset voltage. What setting to use to not drop that much ? LLC up to level 3 basically doesn't work (it may do things in the background, but setting 1.3875 LLC3, voltage goes to 1.417 and drops to 1.35.
At idle it stays at 1.395.
Is it safe to have 1.45 at idle and 1.4 at load ?


----------



## purecain

I would say so, but be careful if you use llc aswell or you might see peeks of 1.55+. i personally have had this behavior, luckily I spotted it straight away and lowered the vcore. and yes @4.050Ghz I'm stable at 1.4v and vdroop takes it down to about 1.35v and the system is still good. some chips are going to need upto 1.45v set in bios to get 4ghz stable.
I havnt tried to push it closer to 4.1 yet...

good luck!!


----------



## remnants

Well, I've had it with this 1700 non-X. Micro Center has the 1800X on sale for $400 and I'm getting it. I put the 1700 under water hoping that I could get a better overclock at a reasonable voltage but it really seems limited to 3800 mhz no matter what I do. Even at 1.425 volts (under load) it still can't cut it at even 3850 for a long stress run.

It has a great SOC though, and my memory runs great.

I would love an overclock for the CPU that starts with a "4", lol.

Cheap used 1700 incoming.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Only certain games are affected, it's not universal by any means.
> 
> _Bayonetta_ at 1080p on an i5-2500K at 4.5GHz with a GTX 960: 60 FPS
> _Bayonetta_ at 1080p on an R7-1700X at 3.9GHz with a GTX 1070 and *HPET on*: 29 FPS
> _Bayonetta_ at 3440x1440 on an R7-1700X at 3.9GHz with a GTX 1070 and *HPET off*: 60 FPS
> This may not even affect the current version as there was a performance patch released for the game, but AMD mentioned that HPET can affect performance in their reviewers guide for Ryzen, and that seems to be an extreme example of it.
> There is no good reason to force a system to use HPET for all timers.
> AMD intentionally disabled core parking because having the OS handle that is very slow, while the CPU can change frequency or use c-states to effectively switch cores on/off in a fraction of the time. (possibly 1ms)
> Intel does similar things with Speed Shift.
> I'm still not convinced that the clockspeeds reported by task manager in Windows 10 are wrong, even if they conflict with HWiNFO.
> 
> 
> 
> *So it is what I thought then.
> I guess it's possible to use an internal splitter/hub, but that's just another mess of cables inside the case - especially since all the hubs I've seen require a molex connection for power. Nothing else in my system uses that, so it's another bulky cable to hook up to the PSU.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Is that sleep bug not fixed?
> Not that I ever put my system to sleep, hibernate, or use fast start anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> This was a significant and real performance change, not inaccurate measurements due to a timer bug.


I use these - just have to keep searching for 'em. I forgot where I got a half dozen from some time ago.


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I use these - just have to keep searching for 'em. I forgot where I got a half dozen from some time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/3075130/width/500/height/1000


Does that work?
I thought you needed a hub to connect more than two devices to two internal USB ports, not just a splitter cable.
I could see it maybe working for 5V power rather than USB devices.


----------



## The Sandman

Looking for some input on this PState 3900MHz OC. Rig is in sig and running 1403.
FINALLY I can say I have read this entire thread. This alone is an achievement.
This was my first choice path to follow so go easy on me. I still have many unanswered questions (I'm sure it''ll show) with a few settings but basically tried to keep it simple.
I'll save my questions till after I hear how right/wrong this is.

Bios snips


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


















RealBench stress 2 hrs


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








IBT AVX 10 runs Very High


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Y-Cruncher for 3 hrs


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Prime95 Blend for Ryzen for 6 hrs


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









I've also run HCI but only to 100% but error free. Memory is manually entered @ default settings (shown in bios snips above)

Don't want to test system too much further till I get a better understanding of which method to use for the OC.

One question I would like to ask is is it better to OC with my current method (Custom Pstate0 VID 1.350v = 20) with a "Offset of .01875v or a variation using different Pstate0 VID etc?
I believe I read the 1800x is locked at 1.35v for Pstate VID? Someone set me straight please?
Better, or even possible to run Pstate with manual instead of Offset CPU Core Voltage?

I may have read this entire thread but trying to recall what, or where you read it is nearly impossible. My bookmarks have at least doubled lol.


----------



## ShiftyJ

My 1700 cant even seem to get stable with anything other than 1.4v at 3.8ghz... Constant code 8s and flashing dram light even at default ram speed. I have SK Hynix sticks so I'm not sure if that has something to do with it or if I have the worst 1700 here. Even with the CPU running at default I see the voltage jump up as high as 1.39! Any help please? Currently on bios 1403.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyJ*
> 
> My 1700 cant even seem to get stable with anything other than 1.4v at 3.8ghz... Constant code 8s and flashing dram light even at default ram speed. I have SK Hynix sticks so I'm not sure if that has something to do with it or if I have the worst 1700 here. Even with the CPU running at default I see the voltage jump up as high as 1.39! Any help please? Currently on bios 1403.


Did you set the memory parameters from the XMP profile on the DIMMS? Go to Tools-->ASUS SPD in the BIOS and get those values from the XMP 2.0 profile and put them in your memory subtimings area.

My 1700 non-X won't stabilize above 3800 either so I feel your pain. But there's a lot of settings you can use to stabilize your memory and the info is in this thread. Search out Rtt_Nom (or RttNom don't remember) and the other Rtt settings as well as the CAD Bus settings. I could not get to rated speed with my Samsung E-die either without a lot of voltage until Ramad showed me the way.

Your Hynix is a different animal but someone here has probably done it. Searching this thread is like panning for gold: lots of time for a few priceless nuggets.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> Only certain games are affected, it's not universal by any means.
> 
> _Bayonetta_ at 1080p on an i5-2500K at 4.5GHz with a GTX 960: 60 FPS
> _Bayonetta_ at 1080p on an R7-1700X at 3.9GHz with a GTX 1070 and *HPET on*: 29 FPS
> _Bayonetta_ at 3440x1440 on an R7-1700X at 3.9GHz with a GTX 1070 and *HPET off*: 60 FPS
> This may not even affect the current version as there was a performance patch released for the game, but AMD mentioned that HPET can affect performance in their reviewers guide for Ryzen, and that seems to be an extreme example of it.
> There is no good reason to force a system to use HPET for all timers.
> 
> AMD intentionally disabled core parking because having the OS handle that is very slow, while the CPU can change frequency or use c-states to effectively switch cores on/off in a fraction of the time. (possibly 1ms)
> Intel does similar things with Speed Shift.
> 
> I'm still not convinced that the clockspeeds reported by task manager in Windows 10 are wrong, even if they conflict with HWiNFO.
> 
> So it is what I thought then.
> I guess it's possible to use an internal splitter/hub, but that's just another mess of cables inside the case - especially since all the hubs I've seen require a molex connection for power. Nothing else in my system uses that, so it's another bulky cable to hook up to the PSU.
> 
> Is that sleep bug not fixed?
> Not that I ever put my system to sleep, hibernate, or use fast start anyway.
> 
> This was a significant and real performance change, not inaccurate measurements due to a timer bug.


that's one game that in honesty i have never heard of, not one of my games is affected by hpet on or off that's from UT3 to UT4 to doom to rotr etc so unless someone shows me more i don't believe it








i,ll do some more testing on more games but i,m pretty sure they will have the same result.

and if core parking is bad....then why does the combined score in firestrike go up...

again i will test a few more actual games and see what happens.

on a side note has anyone else run the corona 1.3 bench?
i have got it since guru3d seem to love it and so far i have the 4th highest score








i,ll test that with hpet and core parking as well and see how that goes.

but again like i said that's my system other systems may vary


----------



## chakku

So I have Spread Spectrum disabled, BCLK manually set to 100 and realized I had left HWiNFO running while I was at work today.

Noticed that even though I have a P0 State set to 3950MHz (or 39.5x multiplier) the max recorded frequency on -all- cores was 4050MHz which confused me, noticed that the BCLK seems to have boosted to 102.6MHz at some point while it has only dipped to a minimum of 99.3MHz, is this expected behavior? I think intermittent BCLK boosting could actually be nice for some minor performance boosts here and there as long as it didn't push it to a point where it brought on instability or forced the PCI-E sloto to drop to 2.0.



Or is that just for the VRM and Spread Spectrum on the CPU can't be disabled?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Hello all,
I swithced from an asRock X370 Taichi to the ROG Crosshair VI board this past week and so far love it. Where I stand now as far as overclocking. Still gotta push it more, including the RAM.


----------



## Motley01

Nice looks good chicken, good choice switching from the Taichi to the CH6. Welcome to the club.

You should be able to get to 4.0ghz.


----------



## Chicken Patty

I had two of the Taichi's fail on me within weeks, one had a bad RAM slot after a few days. The other had a bricked BIOS update, which I still say I did right. Got the confirmation that it was completed successfully. Was told to reboot, and that was the end of that. I have a replacement on the way that I'll either sell, or build another Ryzen rig with it. So far love the CH VI, 4GHz would be my goal if temps allow.


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveNoX*
> 
> When people say "I'm stable at 1.40v vcore", this means vcore at load ?
> I set 1.4 and at load it goes at 1.35 and sometimes below, with manual voltage and offset voltage. What setting to use to not drop that much ? LLC up to level 3 basically doesn't work (it may do things in the background, but setting 1.3875 LLC3, voltage goes to 1.417 and drops to 1.35.
> At idle it stays at 1.395.
> Is it safe to have 1.45 at idle and 1.4 at load ?


i have the same problem with vdrop and LLC.
on default over night i had maximum cpu Vcore 1.482 V and CPU Core Voltage(SV12 TFN) 1.444 V. The pc had 3 Chrome tabs opened.
who can explain me why i have this high spikes with bios set at default?


----------



## aldarund

Why when im set a ddr voltage to 1.35 it show up as 1.395 in bios. Is it really 1.395, if so why is it ? If i set 1.39 it ends up with 1.44 or so, etc


----------



## Randa71

@lcbbcl: it's normal...it's CPB-XFR...for me it's the same...everything at default, voltages spike of 1.570 as vcore, and 1.544 as SVI2 TFN (Hwinfo readings - and Ryzen Power Plan) it's XFR....my CPU is a 1700X. If i disable CPB voltages drops...
with full load CPU voltages never exceed 1.26V or 1.24V.


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randa71*
> 
> @lcbbcl: it's normal...it's CPB-XFR...for me it's the same...everything at default, voltages spike of 1.570 as vcore, and 1.544 as SVI2 TFN (Hwinfo readings - and Ryzen Power Plan) it's XFR....my CPU is a 1700X. If i disable CPB voltages drops...
> with full load CPU voltages never exceed 1.26V or 1.24V.


XFR doesn't work if you modify the Vcore voltage in the BIOS.


----------



## Randa71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> XFR doesn't work if you modify the Vcore voltage in the BIOS.


I know. but as lcbbcl said "on default over night i had maximum cpu Vcore 1.482 V and CPU Core Voltage(SV12 TFN) 1.444 V. The pc had 3 Chrome tabs opened.
who can explain me why i have this high spikes with bios set at default?"
At default...not with manual Vcore...


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randa71*
> 
> @lcbbcl: it's normal...it's CPB-XFR...for me it's the same...everything at default, voltages spike of 1.570 as vcore, and 1.544 as SVI2 TFN (Hwinfo readings - and Ryzen Power Plan) it's XFR....my CPU is a 1700X. If i disable CPB voltages drops...
> with full load CPU voltages never exceed 1.26V or 1.24V.


Then we should be ok with spikes when we use LLC to get stable our OC.
For 3.9 i need 1.385 V LLC3 to be stable and i have spikes to 1.45 1.46 V so i can consider my self safe?


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randa71*
> 
> I know. but as lcbbcl said "on default over night i had maximum cpu Vcore 1.482 V and CPU Core Voltage(SV12 TFN) 1.444 V. The pc had 3 Chrome tabs opened.
> who can explain me why i have this high spikes with bios set at default?"
> At default...not with manual Vcore...


My bad, missed the 'default' part.


----------



## Randa71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> Then we should be ok with spikes when we use LLC to get stable our OC.
> For 3.9 i need 1.385 V LLC3 to be stable and i have spikes to 1.45 1.46 V so i can consider my self safe?


i cannot tell you if your rig is safe....but i can tell you that voltage spikes with XFR are intended with a very low CPU load and for a limited time..Infact at default with a full load voltages are 1.24 or 1.26...These spikes happens with a full load CPU or when CPU is idling?


----------



## DSDV

HI Guys,
is there any fix for the Bug that you cant safe settings cmo and scerrnshots on USB sticks in 1403?
I have a FAT32 stick which is always connected to my PC since the build exsits i use it for storng settings screens and CAPs but since 1403
it always promts that writing to NTFS is not possible.

i tried several sticks and formated some fresh to FAT and FAT32 .. nothing helped


----------



## hurricane28

Hi guys,

finally managed to get 4 Ghz stable.



Still testing though, but as for now its been rock stable at reasonable volts.


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> finally managed to get 4 Ghz stable.
> 
> 
> 
> Still testing though, but as for now its been rock stable at reasonable volts.


Would you mind sharing your settings?

I updated to 1403 these days and couldn't get P0 3.85 Ghz stable with my old settings (0083). Will have to put some more time into it and perhaps come back asking some questions here.

Also please do single core benchmark, too.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> Would you mind sharing your settings?
> 
> I updated to 1403 these days and couldn't get P0 3.85 Ghz stable with my old settings (0083). Will have to put some more time into it and perhaps come back asking some questions here.
> 
> Also please do single core benchmark, too.


Sure, give me a couple of minutes and i will be back at ya


----------



## mus1mus

What happens when you do a manual OC hurr?


----------



## ItsMB

Maybe you can help me with one stupid question maybe happened to some of you. After one month im not handling one issue that i have on some games or aplicattions.

Imagine a game 120 Fps youre on a high graphic demand situation on a car at 160 kmh, suddnly microfreezes and screen flashes and sound crack about less than 0.2 seconds. I saw also that on cinebench, sometimes the stress test freezes the image and suddnly appear the mid of the squares loaded properly, i think both issues come from the same. On games it happens randomly.

I tried all, AVirus, Firewall, Drivers (all up to date),power plans(happens to all with max perfomance allewd on all fields), etc... during this month. Im thinking on just delete Aura forever xDDDDDD.

Is a 1800x(P0 3.9) with a 1080 ti and M2 disk with 3200 ram and a sata hdd, Win 10 Bios 1403, happens from stock through all BIOS just thought could fix this issue with oc and fabric boost. The issue is to short, to monitor it on games is hard. Tried hpet out, all gsync stuff, all power supply is correct, already fixed an SB vdroop of 0.025 i got it on 1.038 to 1.051 now. Could it be a parameter on BIOS on auto that is disturbing perfomance unnecesary, for example SMT or perfomance bias?, or other one?

Did any of you experienced this????

I read already about some freeze problems at the release of the platform supossed to be fixed bu BIOS, also some recent nvidia drivers, but as i said it happens through all drivers and bios, so, it has to be other thing.

Ty.


----------



## MuddyPaws

so I managed to set up this new cpu, @ 4ghz, memory is @ 2933mhz 0n 8g x 2 2666mhz.

would like to tweak the mem a bit more, maybe with the settings at the bottom of the timing's page in bios. can any one help with those settings thanks in advance


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## PetrasSukys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMB*
> 
> Maybe you can help me with one stupid question maybe happened to some of you. After one month im not handling one issue that i have on some games or aplicattions.
> 
> Imagine a game 120 Fps youre on a high graphic demand situation on a car at 160 kmh, suddnly microfreezes and screen flashes and sound crack about less than 0.2 seconds. I saw also that on cinebench, sometimes the stress test freezes the image and suddnly appear the mid of the squares loaded properly, i think both issues come from the same. On games it happens randomly.
> 
> I tried all, AVirus, Firewall, Drivers (all up to date),power plans(happens to all with max perfomance allewd on all fields), etc... during this month. Im thinking on just delete Aura forever xDDDDDD.
> 
> Is a 1800x(P0 3.9) with a 1080 ti and M2 disk with 3200 ram and a sata hdd, Win 10 Bios 1403, happens from stock through all BIOS just thought could fix this issue with oc and fabric boost. The issue is to short, to monitor it on games is hard. Tried hpet out, all gsync stuff, all power supply is correct, already fixed an SB vdroop of 0.025 i got it on 1.038 to 1.051 now. Could it be a parameter on BIOS on auto that is disturbing perfomance unnecesary, for example SMT or perfomance bias?, or other one?
> 
> Did any of you experienced this????
> 
> I read already about some freeze problems at the release of the platform supossed to be fixed bu BIOS, also some recent nvidia drivers, but as i said it happens through all drivers and bios, so, it has to be other thing.
> 
> Ty.


That sounds/looks like (and my guess would be) GPU driver crash and restart and that happens with not stable overclocks. Check Event Viewer and your GPU overclock settigns.


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PetrasSukys*
> 
> That sounds/looks like (and my guess would be) GPU driver crash and restart and that happens with not stable overclocks. Check Event Viewer and your GPU overclock settigns.


Ty, but GPU is at stock. Checking events anyway ill make a game test.


----------



## purecain

you arnt giving the cpu enough voltage. that's what I would check first if I noticed any stuttering flashing. although I have seen bad video memory cause this error. so you could have a bad card.

anything on ryzen under 1.5v is FINE. as long as you can dissipate the heat caused by the voltage.
at stock my 1800x would hit 4.1ghz. every 30seconds the voltage would go up to 1.5v at idle.
ive been running my system for a couple of months @4.05ghz with 1.4vbios/ 1.375actual and everything is fine.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> HI Guys,
> is there any fix for the Bug that you cant safe settings cmo and scerrnshots on USB sticks in 1403?
> I have a FAT32 stick which is always connected to my PC since the build exsits i use it for storng settings screens and CAPs but since 1403
> it always promts that writing to NTFS is not possible.
> 
> i tried several sticks and formated some fresh to FAT and FAT32 .. nothing helped


I usually stick the USB into one of the USB 3 slots for writing.

Looking at my BIOS save USB, my most recent save was of the SP42M variant of 1403 on 30 June and find both the txt and CMO files present. I know the txt file is good. I haven't tried to reload any CSO files so far to test them. The CSO file is 7.7 kB.

I am uncertain whether I have made any screenshots as recently as 1403.


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *purecain*
> 
> you arnt giving the cpu enough voltage. that's what I would check first if I noticed any stuttering flashing. although I have seen bad video memory cause this error. so you could have a bad card.
> 
> anything on ryzen under 1.5v is FINE. as long as you can dissipate the heat caused by the voltage.
> at stock my 1800x would hit 4.1ghz. every 30seconds the voltage would go up to 1.5v at idle.
> ive been running my system for a couple of months @4.05ghz with 1.4vbios/ 1.375actual and everything is fine.


ok ty, im checking. Any ideas are good.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *purecain*
> 
> you arnt giving the cpu enough voltage. that's what I would check first if I noticed any stuttering flashing. although I have seen bad video memory cause this error. so you could have a bad card.
> 
> anything on ryzen under 1.5v is FINE. as long as you can dissipate the heat caused by the voltage.
> at stock my 1800x would hit 4.1ghz. every 30seconds the voltage would go up to 1.5v at idle.
> ive been running my system for a couple of months @4.05ghz with 1.4vbios/ 1.375actual and everything is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ok ty, im checking. Any ideas are good.
Click to expand...

While a good possibility is a bad DRAM read requiring a re-read, I think a better one is some conflict on the PCIe bus between nVidia and your M.2 HD, maybe with some Windows sauce added. I am running Linux Mint 18.1 from a SATA SSD HD and a 1080ti with the 381.22 driver on my Ryzen PC (see below), so I can't claim much parallelism with your setup. But I used to have stutters like that viewing some complex videos under earlier Linux Mint and nVidia versions on the PC I'm typing on -- these went away with Mint 17. My point is that there are many ways for an OS and video driver to conflict and having thousands of board, BIOS, and game variants to deal with doesn't help.


----------



## dr31k0

Comrades who can test this? Is this normal?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr31k0*
> 
> When I turned off pc and powered off the power supply, waited for 1 minute, then plug PSU on and tried to start pc, it won't boot. I made 3 tries after 2-5 minutes each and pc won't boot.
> PC starts after CMOS clear
> 
> When i turn pc off (with psu off) at night, morning early it will boot, but in short amount of time when PSU is off (tested 1-5 min), pc is in "dead station" and won't boot, only clear CMOS helps.


Memory manualy 3200, CPU [email protected]


----------



## DSDV

ok cool i'll try USB 3 then









but i still encounter new problems while tinkering with 1403 now also on SP42M (which dont seem to change anything o.0)
I switched to PState OC since it gives a small improvement in benchmarks (pushes me over the 1700 edge in CB15)

So my problem:
i read that for nonX CPUs you should disable Sense MI Skew .. if i doe so my Temps went up about 10 to 15 degree.
WHY?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr31k0*
> 
> Comrades who can test this? Is this normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dr31k0*
> 
> When I turned off pc and powered off the power supply, waited for 1 minute, then plug PSU on and tried to start pc, it won't boot. I made 3 tries after 2-5 minutes each and pc won't boot.
> PC starts after CMOS clear
> 
> When i turn pc off (with psu off) at night, morning early it will boot, but in short amount of time when PSU is off (tested 1-5 min), pc is in "dead station" and won't boot, only clear CMOS helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Memory manualy 3200, CPU [email protected]
Click to expand...

Nothing qualifies as 'normal' with Ryzen, C6H, and its many BIOS variants. However, the 'cold boot from power off' problem has been a lingering one, and is best mitigated with one of the more recent BIOS'es (you didn't specify which you are using) and setting the retry parameter under AMD/CBS to a value of 3 or higher. You should also tell us what alphanumeric is shown on the Q-code LED display when booting fails.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> ok cool i'll try USB 3 then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i still encounter new problems while tinkering with 1403 now also on SP42M (which dont seem to change anything o.0)
> I switched to PState OC since it gives a small improvement in benchmarks (pushes me over the 1700 edge in CB15)
> 
> So my problem:
> i read that for nonX CPUs you should disable Sense MI Skew .. if i doe so my Temps went up about 10 to 15 degree.
> WHY?


With respect to Sense MI Skew, @gupsterg is the one to ask about the non-X CPUs. You may find information at his thread that I think he links from his signature. I don't recall what it does for non-X CPUs; I have been paying more attention to the X CPUs.

On 1403 for X CPUs, this community seems to have settled on disabling SenseMISkew, first as a mitigation to a possible over-temperature issue, and second because it yields more accurate core temps. @Timur Born, though, could better qualify just what temperature deltas are being added to which report as a function of core activities, as I believe he has mapped them out.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> Would you mind sharing your settings?
> 
> I updated to 1403 these days and couldn't get P0 3.85 Ghz stable with my old settings (0083). Will have to put some more time into it and perhaps come back asking some questions here.
> 
> Also please do single core benchmark, too.


Sorry for my late response but here are my setting for 4 GHz. As you might know these settings might not work for you but can only be used as a guide line.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> Would you mind sharing your settings?
> 
> I updated to 1403 these days and couldn't get P0 3.85 Ghz stable with my old settings (0083). Will have to put some more time into it and perhaps come back asking some questions here.
> 
> Also please do single core benchmark, too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What happens when you do a manual OC hurr?


If i overclock with multiplier it will result in max oc of 3.7 GHz or i get the 1.55 GHz issue. As soon as i even touch the voltage of the CPU, 1.55 GHz in Windows etc. ONLY way of overclocking is via Pstate for now on my machine.


----------



## AJBek

Sorry if this has already been answered, but this thread is massive now and difficult to navigate. Does anyone know if the bug that prevented altering P state voltage using the VID setting in the p state menu has been fixed in the 1403 bios. Originally changing this value just locked out P0 so the highest state you could get was P1. I am currently using offset volts which does work, but also means I am overvolting at all the other P states as well e.g 1.1V at idle when 0.8 would do.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJBek*
> 
> Sorry if this has already been answered, but this thread is massive now and difficult to navigate. Does anyone know if the bug that prevented altering P state voltage using the VID setting in the p state menu has been fixed in the 1403 bios. Originally changing this value just locked out P0 so the highest state you could get was P1. I am currently using offset volts which does work, but also means I am overvolting at all the other P states as well e.g 1.1V at idle when 0.8 would do.


@elmor created a Windows program called (approx.) zenstates that allows meddling with the p-states from within Windows. My impression (I run Linux so these details are fuzzy) is that it can change the voltage on P0 as well as the other states. But changing within the BIOS is still a problem, as far as I know. Best search on *elmor*'s name and find where he introduced this software, and then read forward for impressions.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> If i overclock with multiplier it will result in max oc of 3.7 GHz or i get the 1.55 GHz issue. As soon as i even touch the voltage of the CPU, 1.55 GHz in Windows etc. ONLY way of overclocking is via Pstate for now on my machine.


Really weird hurr. I just flashed the 1403 BIOS and can still do things that I normally do.










Did you try disabling Copre Performance Boost?


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> While a good possibility is a bad DRAM read requiring a re-read, I think a better one is some conflict on the PCIe bus between nVidia and your M.2 HD, maybe with some Windows sauce added. I am running Linux Mint 18.1 from a SATA SSD HD and a 1080ti with the 381.22 driver on my Ryzen PC (see below), so I can't claim much parallelism with your setup. But I used to have stutters like that viewing some complex videos under earlier Linux Mint and nVidia versions on the PC I'm typing on -- these went away with Mint 17. My point is that there are many ways for an OS and video driver to conflict and having thousands of board, BIOS, and game variants to deal with doesn't help.


Ty ill check too.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Really weird hurr. I just flashed the 1403 BIOS and can still do things that I normally do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try disabling Copre Performance Boost?


Hmm weird indeed.

yes i always disable boost functions.

I need more info on your rig in order to understand what i am doing wrong or what is wrong with my BIOS. Maybe because i flash it via BIOS itself? Maybe its better to put it on an USB stick and update? I don't know. Only thing i do know is that when i load up the D.O.C.P. of my RAM i can overclock to 3.7 GHz and anything above that i get presented with 1.55 GHz or 2.8 GHz. It has to do something with the Pstates in my BIOS.


----------



## mightykill

Hi guys, i built my new setup with a Ryzen 1700 just yesterday and i am trying to play around with the cpu overclocking ( i am totally new to this).
so far i have tried to follow bios settings i have come across on various websites and also youtube videos as a baseline.
However i am unable to do any sort of overclocking.

I seem to be getting the error 56 on my motherboard.
I have only been changing the CPU Core Ratio and the CPU Core Voltage.
Even slightly overclocking the CPU does not seem to work either.

The Ratios i have tried are 34-36, with the core voltages being set to anywhere between 1.25v to 1.35v.

Am i missing out something here ? Any help is much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## dr31k0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Nothing qualifies as 'normal' with Ryzen, C6H, and its many BIOS variants. However, the 'cold boot from power off' problem has been a lingering one, and is best mitigated with one of the more recent BIOS'es (you didn't specify which you are using) and setting the retry parameter under AMD/CBS to a value of 3 or higher. You should also tell us what alphanumeric is shown on the Q-code LED display when booting fails.


I'm on 1403
When booting fails i have F9 with as you say fail count 3, but that is another story. My problem is that pc won't turn on when i press power on button on case after full power unplug on short period of time.
That is what i want to know. Is that all Ryzen-C6H owners with overclocked ram, or there is something wrong with my bios set?
I asked for this maybe twice here.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr31k0*
> 
> Hi everyone. Need some explanation about booting.
> 
> Memory F4-3200C14D-16GTZ (2x8)
> 
> I was at same situation as @gupsterg with F9 at first boot on 1'st boot with Stilt's 3200 safe set on 1401.
> So... i decided to go to 1403 now and make some tests with 3200 BIOS SPD setup manualy set 14-14-14-14-34-48-2T Dram Vboot 1.375 and other auto settings. Then did 11-12 power up from shutdown, (power to PSU active). Only on 3rd attempt got F9 and then 0 issues. I did some fast MemTest (400% passed) with 0 errors, but i need help about booting when PSU power off.
> 
> When I turned off pc and powered off the power supply, waited for 1 minute, then plug PSU on and tried to start pc, it won't boot. I made 3 tries after 2-5 minutes each and pc won't boot.
> PC starts after 3rd CMOS clear
> 
> The strange is that when i turn pc (with psu off) at night, morning early it will boot (don't know now with F9 or not, have no time to test) but in short amount of time (tested 1-5 min) when PSU is off , pc is "dead" and only clear CMOS helps.
> 
> Sorry for a long lyrical digression and now question: what to push so i can handle with this?
> 
> SOC AUTO (1.13-1.15)
> LLC AUTO
> DRAM 1.35 (shows 1.373)
> Core ratio x39 [email protected] (was stable on 1401 prime, aida, IBT)
> BCLK manualy 100 (show 99.8 CPU-Z)
> 
> (sorry for bad english)


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr31k0*
> 
> I'm on 1403
> When booting fails i have F9 with as you say fail count 3, but that is another story. My problem is that pc won't turn on when i press power on button on case after full power unplug on short period of time.
> That is what i want to know. Is that all Ryzen-C6H owners with overclocked ram, or there is something wrong with my bios set?
> I asked for this maybe twice here.


I have stopped boot failures (losing bios settings) by setting fail count 3 and increasing SOC and DDR boot voltages. Computer boots up properly usually by second attempt and keeps all settings.

My question is why are you unplugging your computer from the wall? I assume you mean that you are either turning off your PSU or unplugging the power cord physically?


----------



## dr31k0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I have stopped boot failures (losing bios settings) by setting fail count 3 and increasing SOC and DDR boot voltages. Computer boots up properly usually by second attempt and keeps all settings.
> 
> My question is why are you unplugging your computer from the wall? I assume you mean that you are either turning off your PSU or unplugging the power cord physically?


Power cord, but i think it doesn't matter cord or PSU.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr31k0*
> 
> It's not that I want to save 1$ on electricity. I turned off the power supply for the purpose, to check the boot after the power loss. In my city electricity is often cut off for a short period (mainly due to a thunderstorm). That's why I ask people how to fix this problem and whether they are faced with this, cause it's not a solution to clear CMOS always after short turn offs.






@finalheaven Do you boot normaly after short period of full power loss?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr31k0*
> 
> Power cord, but i think it doesn't matter cord or PSU.
> 
> @finalheaven Do you boot normaly after short period of full power loss?


I left my power removed from rig overnight, booted without going Q-Code: F9 even once, but I still have rare intermittent Q-Code: F9 when mobo post from shutdown







.

I have tried ~30 different settings of CLDO_VDDP and did not fix it. 3 differing setups of CAD Bus config and did not fix it. I increased VCORE / SOC / VBOOT & VDIMM and did not fix. I can go say max 2 days / ~ 20 posts without a single Q-Code: F9 and then same profile could have a 1x Q-Code: F9 anytime prior







. This morning 1st boot of the day, room ambient ~20°C rig post fine, later on ~24°C and I had 1x Q-Code: F9







.

I have given up trying to resolve it and going back to using "Sleep/Resume" and hope new release of UEFI improves this aspect.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr31k0*
> 
> Power cord, but i think it doesn't matter cord or PSU.
> 
> @finalheaven Do you boot normaly after short period of full power loss?


I don't unplug my power cord. There is no reason to.


----------



## dr31k0

Quote:


> power removed from rig overnight


BOOTED sometimes with F9 sometimes normaly for me.

But power removed from rig for 1 minute i can't even start PC.I need to clear CMOS in that case.

Who can test full power loss for short period? please/ Need to know how to fix that.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I left my power removed from rig overnight, booted without going Q-Code: F9 even once, but I still have rare intermittent Q-Code: F9 when mobo post from shutdown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have tried ~30 different settings of CLDO_VDDP and did not fix it. 3 differing setups of CAD Bus config and did not fix it. I increased VCORE / SOC / VBOOT & VDIMM and did not fix. I can go say max 2 days / ~ 20 posts without a single Q-Code: F9 and then same profile could have a 1x Q-Code: F9 anytime prior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This morning 1st boot of the day, room ambient ~20°C rig post fine, later on ~24°C and I had 1x Q-Code: F9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have given up trying to resolve it and going back to using "Sleep/Resume" and hope new release of UEFI improves this aspect.


Does changing memory VRM settings to Extreme, 130% current and 500kHz switching frequency help? The memory VRM´s are cheap and not as good as the CPU and SOC VRM´s.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr31k0*
> 
> BOOTED sometimes with F9 sometimes normaly for me.
> 
> But power removed from rig for 1 minute i can't even start PC.I need to clear CMOS in that case.
> 
> Who can test full power loss for short period? please/ Need to know how to fix that.


I have done many short periods as well, again no issues. I do that to check if a CLDO_VDDP tweak is right for when mobo post with and without power to PSU.

In my testing, for my HW and OC profile, the only time I get Q-Code: F9 rarely and intermittently is posting from shutdown when PSU has power from wall socket.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr31k0*
> 
> BOOTED sometimes with F9 sometimes normaly for me.
> 
> But power removed from rig for 1 minute i can't even start PC.I need to clear CMOS in that case.
> 
> Who can test full power loss for short period? please/ Need to know how to fix that.


I don't believe there is a software/bios fix for it yet, if it doesn't work for you. However, practically speaking, it can be fixed by not unplugging it.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Really weird hurr. I just flashed the 1403 BIOS and can still do things that I normally do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try disabling Copre Performance Boost?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm weird indeed.
> 
> yes i always disable boost functions.
> 
> I need more info on your rig in order to understand what i am doing wrong or what is wrong with my BIOS. Maybe because i flash it via BIOS itself? Maybe its better to put it on an USB stick and update? I don't know. Only thing i do know is that when i load up the D.O.C.P. of my RAM i can overclock to 3.7 GHz and anything above that i get presented with 1.55 GHz or 2.8 GHz. It has to do something with the Pstates in my BIOS.
Click to expand...

1800X [email protected]
2*8GB TridentZ 3200C14 @ 3466C14 with Auto Subs for now.

Try flashing the BIOS using BIOs Flashback.
I do remove the Power first for like 5 minutes before doing so. Just got used this way.

After Flashing, same Power disconnected for 5 minutes before powering the system up.

Load BIOS defaults and Reboot

Disable Core Performance Boost ( your SS have it on Auto in AI Tweaker) Reboot.

Set Voltages and LLC stuff. Reboot.

Set CPU Clocks if it returned positive results. Reboot.

Set Failcount to 3 and and Primary timings then reboot.

Lastly, Clock the memory. I have to train from 2666-2933-3200-3466 on mine.

Boot to Windows.









I don't use DOCP btw. All Manual.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Does changing memory VRM settings to Extreme, 130% current and 500kHz switching frequency help? The memory VRM´s are cheap and not as good as the CPU and SOC VRM´s.


DRAM VRM on C6H as Maximus IX Apex, IIRC Sin (VRM guru) is reviewer on TweakTown doing the C6H review.

I have not touched those, so below is UEFI defaults:-

DRAM Current Capability [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]

Only thing I change in Digi menu is:-

VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.37500]

It's like the platform has some quirk on training every so often. Prior to UEFI 9943, on say UEFI 0081 and below this CPU with same HW would go Q-Code: F9 on 3200MHz with stock subtimings and only primaries set as RAM kit XMP (14-14-14-14-36).


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 1800X [email protected]
> 2*8GB TridentZ 3200C14 @ 3466C14 with Auto Subs for now.
> 
> Try flashing the BIOS using BIOs Flashback.
> I do remove the Power first for like 5 minutes before doing so. Just got used this way.
> 
> After Flashing, same Power disconnected for 5 minutes before powering the system up.
> 
> Load BIOS defaults and Reboot
> 
> Disable Core Performance Boost ( your SS have it on Auto in AI Tweaker) Reboot.
> 
> Set Voltages and LLC stuff. Reboot.
> 
> Set CPU Clocks if it returned positive results. Reboot.
> 
> Set Failcount to 3 and and Primary timings then reboot.
> 
> Lastly, Clock the memory. I have to train from 2666-2933-3200-3466 on mine.
> 
> Boot to Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't use DOCP btw. All Manual.


Nice info, i might try that pretty soon than.

Its also nice to know that my chip can do 4 GHz at reasonable/acceptable voltage. I haven't tried higher RAM speeds though, but i see no issues there.

My main concern is my cooler... they still didn't mail me back.. what a nasty company.. i never buy ALphacool again i can assure you that.. neither will i ever recommend them to others.. but i digress.


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hicks12*
> 
> Anyone experiencing issues with the onboard audio not working? Its working for me under linux but on windows 10 it rarely ever works, tried uninstalling the drivers with no success and ive reinstalled windows hoping it was a windows insider build problem but I still dont have working audio. Front audio works maybe a tenth of the time on a reboot its very sporadic and unpredictable if it works but theres too much feedback on the front port to even watch videos let alone play games (it goes mental then!).
> 
> Any suggestions welcomed, very frustrating issue!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josek1031*
> 
> Just registered for this. Ive had similar issues related that maybe is related to the1403 bios and maybe surpeme FX software. Basically my front audio panel doesn't work when is set as independent channel in the supreme options or when I havent ticked the option to silence every other output when headphones are connected: the headphones were recognized as such but there was no sound.
> 
> I must say that in linux happed when was on 4.10.x kernel, as soon as I updated to 4.11 or even 4.12 the audio worked properly, so It could be a driver related (supreme or Realtek) issue and not a BIOS one...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hicks12*
> 
> Thanks for that I am glad that im not the only one with a bit of a sound issue. My audio is detected but no sound outputs so you can see the test tone being sent but nothing happens (have tried headphones elsewhere so definitely not the headset unfortunately). I have just tried a few different BIOS versions now so ive covered: 0083, 1107, 1201, 1401, 1403 and none seem to give me a working rear audio output
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have tried installing different realtek drivers listed for this board (two different versions on asus website) but none seem to work. Im at a loss as to what else I can do here to resolve this issue as I dont have any error outputs or anything so there isnt much to debug, is there any other drivers that people are using with success? I find it hard to imagine this is an issue mostly limited to me as I have tried different versions of windows and my setup isnt really unique, driving me mad to be honest!
> 
> Any help appreciated !
> 
> Oh and I have zero overclocks its all stock at the moment for debugging this.


Guys, I use both, the rear and front panel jacks on my system and I have no problems at all. The only thing you really have to do is update to the latest Realtek drivers version (it doesn't need to be from ASUS itself) and voila:
http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=352&func=fileinfo&id=2968&lang=en

Good luck!


----------



## gupsterg

@Ramad

Just as added info I can setup my base profile and jump to 3.8GHz 3333MHz with The Stilt's Fast UHQ timings in one go without 0 issues. On UEFI 0081 and below 3200MHz with same process.

This CPU passed so many hours of stress testing under 3.8GHz (+162mV) with 3200MHz stock and still had rare intermittent Q-Code: F9 on UEFI 0081 and below. UEFI 9943 allowed it to go to 3333MHz Fast and again done so many hours of stress testing / gaming, etc and no issues. I bounced CPU to +175mV for the OC profile, but pretty sure it doesn't need it with 3333MHz. I have also tried +181mV.

Again SOC I only need 1V to passed GSAT/HCI Memtest for many hours, IBT AVX custom 13312MB needs the 1.05V, going to even 1.062V does not help the rare intermittent Q-Code: F9.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr31k0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Nothing qualifies as 'normal' with Ryzen, C6H, and its many BIOS variants. However, the 'cold boot from power off' problem has been a lingering one, and is best mitigated with one of the more recent BIOS'es (you didn't specify which you are using) and setting the retry parameter under AMD/CBS to a value of 3 or higher. You should also tell us what alphanumeric is shown on the Q-code LED display when booting fails.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on 1403
> When booting fails i have F9 with as you say fail count 3, but that is another story. My problem is that pc won't turn on when i press power on button on case after full power unplug on short period of time.
> That is what i want to know. Is that all Ryzen-C6H owners with overclocked ram, or there is something wrong with my bios set?
> I asked for this maybe twice here.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dr31k0*
> 
> Hi everyone. Need some explanation about booting.
> 
> Memory F4-3200C14D-16GTZ (2x8)
> 
> I was at same situation as @gupsterg with F9 at first boot on 1'st boot with Stilt's 3200 safe set on 1401.
> So... i decided to go to 1403 now and make some tests with 3200 BIOS SPD setup manualy set 14-14-14-14-34-48-2T Dram Vboot 1.375 and other auto settings. Then did 11-12 power up from shutdown, (power to PSU active). Only on 3rd attempt got F9 and then 0 issues. I did some fast MemTest (400% passed) with 0 errors, but i need help about booting when PSU power off.
> 
> When I turned off pc and powered off the power supply, waited for 1 minute, then plug PSU on and tried to start pc, it won't boot. I made 3 tries after 2-5 minutes each and pc won't boot.
> PC starts after 3rd CMOS clear
> 
> The strange is that when i turn pc (with psu off) at night, morning early it will boot (don't know now with F9 or not, have no time to test) but in short amount of time (tested 1-5 min) when PSU is off , pc is "dead" and only clear CMOS helps.
> 
> Sorry for a long lyrical digression and now question: what to push so i can handle with this?
> 
> SOC AUTO (1.13-1.15)
> LLC AUTO
> DRAM 1.35 (shows 1.373)
> Core ratio x39 [email protected] (was stable on 1401 prime, aida, IBT)
> BCLK manualy 100 (show 99.8 CPU-Z)
> 
> (sorry for bad english)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

What if you push the 'Clear CMOS' button on the back of the motherboard and then try to start?

Pushing the start button should have an effect if power is present. Note that there is also a start button on the motherboard. What happens if you try to start using that?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dr31k0*
> 
> Power cord, but i think it doesn't matter cord or PSU.
> 
> @finalheaven Do you boot normaly after short period of full power loss?
> 
> 
> 
> I left my power removed from rig overnight, booted without going Q-Code: F9 even once, but I still have rare intermittent Q-Code: F9 when mobo post from shutdown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have tried ~30 different settings of CLDO_VDDP and did not fix it. 3 differing setups of CAD Bus config and did not fix it. I increased VCORE / SOC / VBOOT & VDIMM and did not fix. I can go say max 2 days / ~ 20 posts without a single Q-Code: F9 and then same profile could have a 1x Q-Code: F9 anytime prior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This morning 1st boot of the day, room ambient ~20°C rig post fine, later on ~24°C and I had 1x Q-Code: F9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have given up trying to resolve it and going back to using "Sleep/Resume" and hope new release of UEFI improves this aspect.
Click to expand...

You are convincing me that some part of the BIOS memory retention is defective. Perhaps your board has some marginal hardware.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> DRAM VRM on C6H as Maximus IX Apex, IIRC Sin (VRM guru) is reviewer on TweakTown doing the C6H review.
> 
> I have not touched those, so below is UEFI defaults:-
> 
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> 
> Only thing I change in Digi menu is:-
> 
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.37500]
> 
> It's like the platform has some quirk on training every so often. Prior to UEFI 9943, on say UEFI 0081 and below this CPU with same HW would go Q-Code: F9 on 3200MHz with stock subtimings and only primaries set as RAM kit XMP (14-14-14-14-36).


They may have been implemented well on Maximus IX Apex, but still they are cheap parts, which is understandable when RAM does not pull much current, but I don´t think that they are working well on this board. There is so much ripple everywhere in this motherboard.

This is OK:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







This is not: (after this the motherboard would not run stable for 5 seconds before throwing an error again, reboot was required)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







These are the settings I´m using now:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











And the result:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Now, running Prime95 after that will fail.

I mean, what the .... is going on Asus?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Ramad
> 
> Just as added info I can setup my base profile and jump to 3.8GHz 3333MHz with The Stilt's Fast UHQ timings in one go without 0 issues. On UEFI 0081 and below 3200MHz with same process.
> 
> This CPU passed so many hours of stress testing under 3.8GHz (+162mV) with 3200MHz stock and still had rare intermittent Q-Code: F9 on UEFI 0081 and below. UEFI 9943 allowed it to go to 3333MHz Fast and again done so many hours of stress testing / gaming, etc and no issues. I bounced CPU to +175mV for the OC profile, but pretty sure it doesn't need it with 3333MHz. I have also tried +181mV.
> 
> Again SOC I only need 1V to passed GSAT/HCI Memtest for many hours, IBT AVX custom 13312MB needs the 1.05V, going to even 1.062V does not help the rare intermittent Q-Code: F9.


Beyond adding CAD options in the BIOS, 1401 and 1403 are not as good as 9945/9943. I did return to 9945 last week but I needed the CAD settings and thought I could stabilize the system somehow. It´s clear that they did a good work on 9945/9943, but not so much on the later BIOS versions.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> You are convincing me that some part of the BIOS memory retention is defective. Perhaps your board has some marginal hardware.


I'm not convinced HW is marginal, same RAM, same board, etc and 2 differing CPUs reach ~3500MHz C16 2T at very sane DDR/SOC voltages IMO from what I have seen others using. So 3333MHz should be a breeze for the HW IMO.

I reckon something regarding AGESA / PMU FW has "quirk".

None of these comments of mine though convey how much I like the rig







. Every time I use SWBF at 1440P Ultra it feels silky smooth and makes me grin ear to ear. I do not miss my i5 4690K @ 4.9GHz at all for gaming, encoding this OBLITERATES the latter, [email protected] the R7 1700 again WIPES the i5 4690K to OBLIVION







.

Again cooling the R7 1700 @ 3.8GHz ~1.37V is easier than the i5 4690K 4.9GHz @ ~1.255V. Stress testing quietness is PHENOMENAL IMO vs the i5 4690K with same cooling. I'd need to be out of the room when the 4x TY-143 hit 2500K RPM on i5







, gaming/normal use both the same, [email protected] R7 quieter.

I added so little to the pot after selling the i5/Z97/DDR3 to go R7/X370/DDR4 I grin ear to ear when I think about it







. I've thrown every test people use on forum and rig has no issues







. I have no issues now, other than the Q-Code: F9.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> They may have been implemented well on Maximus IX Apex, but still they are cheap parts, which is understandable when RAM does not pull much current, but I don´t think that they are working well on this board. There is so much ripple everywhere in this motherboard.
> 
> This is OK:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not: (after this the motherboard would not run stable for 5 seconds before throwing an error again, reboot was required)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the settings I´m using now:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the result:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, running Prime95 after that will fail.
> 
> I mean, what the .... is going on Asus?


Dunno about the info you have shared. In the slide when CPU error'd did Q-Code: 8 happen or rig still active?

Source for slides I'm guessing is a review? any chance of link?

Cheers







.


----------



## dr31k0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> What if you push the 'Clear CMOS' button on the back of the motherboard and then try to start?
> 
> Pushing the start button should have an effect if power is present. Note that there is also a start button on the motherboard. What happens if you try to start using that?


As I mentioned in my previous posts, Yep clear CMOS helps to boot by default, but this does not solve the problem when the voltage drops for a couple of minutes.
Quote:


> Note that there is also a start button on the motherboard. What happens if you try to start using that?


Same "dead station", PC won't respond

BTW: when AI overclocked setted in BIOS from default to manual with default setup (only BCLK 100) PC won't boot too after power loss.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Dunno about the info you have shared. In the slide when CPU error'd did Q-Code: 8 happen or rig still active?
> 
> Source for slides I'm guessing is a review? any chance of link?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Active system and no Q Code errors. The slides are mine, which are auto-generated by OCCT.


----------



## MuddyPaws

I got 1st 1800x running so sweet now I think I will stop with this one and start the next one thanks for all your help.


----------



## CrazyElement

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> It's risk free. Make sure you have a FAT32 flash drive plugged into the flashback port and save your 1401 settings to it. Put the 1401 BIOS on the flash drive and rename it C6H.CAP. You can also use the Ctrl-F2 function to save your BIOS settings as text file so you can get them back, though the CAD Bus settings if you changed them won't show up in the text file.
> 
> Then you can flash 1403 and mess with it. If you can't get what you want, clear CMOS then use the BIOS Flashback button on the back panel to restore your 1401, then reload your settings from the flash drive.
> 
> Nobody can tell you for CERTAIN what will or won't work. You have to try it with YOUR chip and YOU RAM. But if you prepare, it's pretty much a no-risk proposition.


I really dont know , im kind of scare to mess around with something that is already tested and working properly.

Right now I got a stable CPU clock of my 1800x @3.9 ghz , and my memory is 3466 [email protected] which is pretty awesome.

I was just wondering if this 1401 since it wasn't an official release is somehow "dangerous" to my system , but as I see most of the people can't get 3466 mhz @ CL14 even with the 1403 , so that I really don't know


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Active system and no Q Code errors. The slides are mine, which are auto-generated by OCCT.


Thanks







.

As that slide would be made from software based readings of voltage I don't know how conducive they are to assess "noise". Many a time I see screenies of members where xyz sensor has got stuck or read back incorrectly when rig is under load. I too at times have had wild readings every so often.

I guess I'm going to use "Sleep/Resume" until a new UEFI.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> I really dont know , im kind of scare to mess around with something that is already tested and working properly.
> 
> Right now I got a stable CPU clock of my 1800x @3.9 ghz , and my memory is 3466 [email protected] which is pretty awesome.
> 
> I was just wondering if this 1401 since it wasn't an official release is somehow "dangerous" to my system , but as I see most of the people can't get 3466 mhz @ CL14 even with the 1403 , so that I really don't know


There is no gain for you if you are having a stable system at the BIOS you are using.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> As that slide would be made from software based readings of voltage I don't know how conducive they are to assess "noise". Many a time I see screenies of members where xyz sensor has got stuck or read back incorrectly when rig is under load. I too at times have had wild readings every so often.
> 
> I guess I'm going to use "Sleep/Resume" until a new UEFI.


I have to look for memory voltage readings from an MSI motherboard, they are usually good at the RAM current supply part. I´m starting to believe the software readings, which I normally don´t, but navigating through the BIOS shows how every voltage fluctuate make me think software readings are accurate in this case.


----------



## MrPhilo

Users with Single Rank Samsung B - I thought turning off Bankgroupswap improves it

I've noticed it made my copy, read and write slower (aida), anyone else tested this?

(I am on Prime X370, but with modded bios which has unlocked some option similar to Crosshair, such as turning bankgroupswap off)


----------



## gupsterg

See this thread, section in OP RAM Info ... > C6H UEFI 0079 onwards ProcODT plus other settings ... > BankGroupSwap and BankGroupSwapAlt


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr31k0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> What if you push the 'Clear CMOS' button on the back of the motherboard and then try to start?
> 
> Pushing the start button should have an effect if power is present. Note that there is also a start button on the motherboard. What happens if you try to start using that?
> 
> 
> 
> As I mentioned in my previous posts, Yep clear CMOS helps to boot by default, but this does not solve the problem when the voltage drops for a couple of minutes.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Note that there is also a start button on the motherboard. What happens if you try to start using that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same "dead station", PC won't respond
> 
> BTW: when AI overclocked setted in BIOS from default to manual with default setup (only BCLK 100) PC won't boot too after power loss.
Click to expand...

I understand, then, that if you depower the system, wait a minute, turn power on and try to start it, nothing happens. If you wait and hour and turn power on, it starts. What happens if you turn power on after a minute and wait an hour to push the start button.

Frankly, I have no further ideas to try to help you. Components that would seem to be involved are the power supply, the switches, the battery, and the BIOS. Time sensitive connector pins or broken traces seem too farfetched to explain the symptoms. I don't even have enough of a clue to suggest what part might need to be RMA'd.


----------



## Chicken Patty

^^what cooler is on that setup? Might be a long shot, but worth hearing me out at least. What cooler?


----------



## nomaxx117

My motherboard isn't showing a q-code and won't post. Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nomaxx117*
> 
> My motherboard isn't showing a q-code and won't post. Has anyone else had this issue?


people need to know your set up ie motherboard cpu ram details bios version and q code you got ect


----------



## Chicken Patty

Yeah buddy, we need to know all of your system specs to try and help you. Is the computer powering on at all? There's a difference between not turning on and not posting that is often confused or misenterpreted


----------



## nomaxx117

I do not know what the bios version is. I have a Ryzen 7 1800x. As I already said, I do not have any q-code displaying but the CPU ready light is green and it will not boot up.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nomaxx117*
> 
> I do not know what the bios version is. I have a Ryzen 7 1800x. As I already said, I do not have any q-code displaying but the CPU ready light is green and it will not boot up.


is it anew build if so press delete on boot up and try get into bios to see what bios version is and check your settings maybe reset bios from the io panel at the back mb.


----------



## nomaxx117

Right now it won't even post.


----------



## gupsterg

@MuddyPaws

His mobo is not powering on, so if it don't post then how will pressing DEL help?

@nomaxx117

Have you checked all cables are plugged in as they should be? perhaps try reseating/double checking.

Have you tried powering on board with the "Start" button on the board.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nomaxx117*
> 
> Right now it won't even post.


have you had it boot from finishing build we need more info on the build


----------



## nomaxx117

That's what I've been doing. Still not starting. Most unusually, and I should have mentioned this earlier, I built this several weeks ago, took out the cooler and CPU, put them back in and now I'm having the issue.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @MuddyPaws
> 
> His mobo is not powering on, so if it don't post then how will pressing DEL help?
> 
> he said he had a green light on mobo


----------



## Masterchief79

Hey guys, anyone got a 2x8GB memory recommendation for me? Asus X370 Prime, Ryzen 5 1600. Do I still have to go for B-Dies or are there cheaper alternative options? Thanks


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hmm weird indeed.
> 
> yes i always disable boost functions.
> 
> I need more info on your rig in order to understand what i am doing wrong or what is wrong with my BIOS. Maybe because i flash it via BIOS itself? Maybe its better to put it on an USB stick and update? I don't know. Only thing i do know is that when i load up the D.O.C.P. of my RAM i can overclock to 3.7 GHz and anything above that i get presented with 1.55 GHz or 2.8 GHz. It has to do something with the Pstates in my BIOS.


Use the correct value for your vid (non X or X version default voltage) , don't mess with it. Then set your voltage true offset or manual. I saw in your screenshot you where using Auto as voltage..


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nomaxx117*
> 
> That's what I've been doing. Still not starting. Most unusually, and I should have mentioned this earlier, I built this several weeks ago, took out the cooler and CPU, put them back in and now I'm having the issue.


What cooler?

Using AM4 backplate that came with mobo?


----------



## MuddyPaws

Low temps @ 4ghz very happy with this new cpu


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Use the correct value for your vid (non X or X version default voltage) , don't mess with it. Then set your voltage true offset or manual. I saw in your screenshot you where using Auto as voltage..


I tried didn't work.

I am overclocking via PStates and i do voltage there as well.


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nomaxx117*
> 
> Right now it won't even post.


remove power, remove RAM. put it back in and try again. sure i had this issue a while back and that fixed it.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> Low temps @ 4ghz very happy with this new cpu


What kind of screen thing you are using?

Is that an ROG overclocking command center thing? Looks kinda need.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What kind of screen thing you are using?
> 
> Is that an ROG overclocking command center thing? Looks kinda need.


yeah its a Rog OC panel and it saves going into the bios, its a good bit of kit.

https://www.asus.com/Motherboard-Accessory/OC_Panel/


----------



## nomaxx117

Corsair h100i v2 cooler, and I am using the backplate that came with my mobo.


----------



## nomaxx117

Tried removing the RAM and power cycling it all. Also tried doing that with the graphics card. Same issue.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I tried didn't work.
> 
> I am overclocking via PStates and i do voltage there as well.


I know u are on pstates, that's why I'm replying. You can't tweak your voltage true pstates men. Believe me. This is known since begin. You will get weird clockspeeds like1500 or 2000. There is 1 correct vid for X CPU, and 1 for non X. You need to set voltage true extreme tweakee page. I'm using offset

edit: Wipe your pstates. So its on default values. And enter pstates again, you will see the default vid vaule. Only touch FID


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> I know u are on pstates, that's why I'm replying. You can't tweak your voltage true pstates men. Believe me. This is known since begin. You will get weird mhz 1500 or 2000. There is 1 correct vid for X CPU, and 1 for non X. You need to set voltage true extreme tweakee page. I'm using offset
> 
> edit: Wipe your pstates. So its on default values. And enter pstates again, you will see the default vid vaule. Only touch FID


I am running 4 GHz just fine now.. I am not sure what you are talking about. I don't get weird MHz anymore, i only get this when i overclocking via extreme tweaker menu and touch voltage.

I will try again tomorrow.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I am running 4 GHz just fine now.. I am not sure what you are talking about. I don't get weird MHz anymore, i only get this when i overclocking via extreme tweaker menu and touch voltage.
> 
> I will try again tomorrow.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I tried didn't work.
> 
> I am overclocking via PStates and i do voltage there as well.


Sorry i thought you got weird clockspeeds because of Pstates....because you cant tweak your voltage true Pstates... thats what i understand from your post.. my bad


----------



## hurricane28

Not anymore now, that only happens when i overclock via extreme tweaker menu. Tomorrow i am going to tinker with it again and try to find out what is causing this. Maybe i am doing something wrong or forget a setting, there are soo many settings on this BIOS...


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I tried didn't work.
> 
> I am overclocking via PStates and i do voltage there as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Not anymore now, that only happens when i overclock via extreme tweaker menu. Tomorrow i am going to tinker with it again and try to find out what is causing this. Maybe i am doing something wrong or forget a setting, there are soo many settings on this BIOS...


Try tomorrow again.. But believe me my friend. You cant OC true Pstates and leave your Voltage on auto at the Extreme Tweaker menu. This will give you weird issues. Like unstable OC or weird clockspeeds.

Edit: You need *3A* for your VID value for non x cpu (Pstates0)

And *20* for X cpu's


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Try tomorrow again.. But believe me my friend. You cant OC true Pstates en leave your Voltage on auto at the Extreme Tweaker menu. This will give you weird issues. Like unstable OC or weird clockspeeds.
> 
> Edit: You need *3A* for your VID value for non x cpu (Pstates0)
> 
> And *20* for X cpu's


Seriously, i have no issues so far. I know you mean well but you have to read my other posts in order to understand what issues i am having when i am overclocking via extreme tweaker menu. Other people have the same issue as me across the board.

I think i know why it is happening.

When i overclock at extreme tweaker menu and leave Pstate alone on auto, the BIOS picks up Pstate 01 which is at 1.55 GHz.. Its an mistake the board makes for what ever reason at boot. I know this because when i was looking in the Pstates i saw that the second Pstate was at 1.55 GHz. Another time i got 2.8 GHz which was also on the second Pstate. When i only use Pstate 0 and disable the other Pstates, it load the correct GHz instead of these weird stuff.

Tomorrow i am going to check again, its kinda late here.


----------



## nomaxx117

Seriously though does anyone know why I'm not seeing any q-codes?


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Try tomorrow again.. But believe me my friend. You cant OC true Pstates and leave your Voltage on auto at the Extreme Tweaker menu. This will give you weird issues. Like unstable OC or weird clockspeeds.
> 
> Edit: You need *3A* for your VID value for non x cpu (Pstates0)
> 
> And *20* for X cpu's


can you define weird...
i run pstate 0 on 3.925 leave everything else in there alone and only pstate 0
i leave auto on the voltages in extreme tweaker and auto llc.
seems to work just fine for me.
vdroop down to 1.28 under full load stable and up to 1.35 normal\
clocks drop to 1995 or just over 2100(roughly and the voltage drops to 0.906
max temp so far with the h1101 and varder fans is 62 degrees tdie and idles around 28(its about 10/15 degrees in here) so that also seems pretty right to me.

as for stability it is...even ibt avx stable which i have in the past really struggled with, not one single crash application regardless.

that's my setup again mileage may vary across systems


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> can you define weird...
> i run pstate 0 on 3.925 leave everything else in there alone and only pstate 0
> i leave auto on the voltages in extreme tweaker and auto llc.
> seems to work just fine for me.
> vdroop down to 1.28 under full load stable and up to 1.35 normal\
> clocks drop to 1995 or just over 2100(roughly and the voltage drops to 0.906
> max temp so far with the h1101 and varder fans is 62 degrees tdie and idles around 28(its about 10/15 degrees in here) so that also seems pretty right to me.
> 
> as for stability it is...even ibt avx stable which i have in the past really struggled with, not one single crash application regardless.
> 
> that's my setup again mileage may vary across systems


You only need to touch FID for your desired clockspeeds. So if you entered Pstates and leave VID and DID on auto, you are OK.
I was replying because i understand, he was modifying the OC voltage true VID. That wont work. Thats what i was saying..


----------



## CrazyElement

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> There is no gain for you if you are having a stable system at the BIOS you are using.
> I have to look for memory voltage readings from an MSI motherboard, they are usually good at the RAM current supply part. I´m starting to believe the software readings, which I normally don´t, but navigating through the BIOS shows how every voltage fluctuate make me think software readings are accurate in this case.


Strange thing , one day the PC booted slowly ... and now when I chcked my RAM it was on 2133 mhz FFS , I put it now on 3600 mhz and it runs but with utimatly bad timings 18-25-25 ..... Those motherboard is such a mess ... nothing runs OK on it .. I spend 300 $ for a memory kit that I will probably never use it ...


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> You only need to touch FID for your desired clockspeeds. So if you entered Pstates and leave VID and DID on auto, you are OK.
> I was replying because i understand, he was modifying the OC voltage true VID. That wont work. Thats what i was saying..


sorry yeah i get it.

but
i was bored (stable does that to you) so i decided to bump it up one notch to 3.950 9e
well.
in bios says 3950 but go to windows and it seems to lock the multiplier at 32 tried 9f for 75 as well same thing...as soon as i move off what i have now it goes pear shaped







never seen that before.

i might try a0 for 4g and see if it still does it.
other wise nuke it and redo it again when the next bios comes in.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> Strange thing , one day the PC booted slowly ... and now when I chcked my RAM it was on 2133 mhz FFS , I put it now on 3600 mhz and it runs but with utimatly bad timings 18-25-25 ..... Those motherboard is such a mess ... nothing runs OK on it .. I spend 300 $ for a memory kit that I will probably never use it ...


you can blame intel and amd for all this....for donkeys years intel are the only ones using ddr4...so of course all companies Golum up to intel and set the ram up for those systems.
now amd are in the game they have to shift focus....gskill are doing it and the flare x i have works perfectly straight out of the box and i am pretty sure the fortis etc will as well.

it is up to the other gumbies to come to the party.

to be honest just before ryzen cam e out i swear i should have dropped money on stocks in gskill







i, m pretty sure they are making out like bandits, and if i drop some crystal balls on you i can see them having some nice quad channel ram already to go for threadripper.


----------



## CrazyElement

I put my memory to 3600 mhz CL 15 as stated for my mem kit , however I get black screen while gaming and I need to restart ... Sound continues but black screen? Is this a memory related?


----------



## ninogui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I left my power removed from rig overnight, booted without going Q-Code: F9 even once, but I still have rare intermittent Q-Code: F9 when mobo post from shutdown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have tried ~30 different settings of CLDO_VDDP and did not fix it. 3 differing setups of CAD Bus config and did not fix it. I increased VCORE / SOC / VBOOT & VDIMM and did not fix. I can go say max 2 days / ~ 20 posts without a single Q-Code: F9 and then same profile could have a 1x Q-Code: F9 anytime prior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This morning 1st boot of the day, room ambient ~20°C rig post fine, later on ~24°C and I had 1x Q-Code: F9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have given up trying to resolve it and going back to using "Sleep/Resume" and hope new release of UEFI improves this aspect.


My first motherboard after a week working erratically with values all over the place was not shutting down anymore, restarted all the time and sleep worked about half the time. Send it back for a new one and had no problems ever since. I believe it was a problem in the power circuit and vrm, first bugged mb I ever had but it happens. I am almost sure the older serial number motherboards were probably build to a higher standard (just like first batches of processors some say). This one I got is older.


----------



## phaseshift

Hey guys I've got a couple of questions as I've just finished my ryzen build and was able to achieve 3.8ghz on 1.35v. But I have some nuances that I'd like to know more info of.

1. CPUZ throttle's the chip down to 15.5x muiltiplier if I use manual vcore greater than 1.3v. I had to use offset to get to 1.35v. Is there a fix for this?
*I'm currently on 1403 BIOS

2. Has Asus fixed the Aura SPD issues from the OP? I have both Aura and CAM installed right now and I don't want kill my ram sticks.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> I put my memory to 3600 mhz CL 15 as stated for my mem kit , however I get black screen while gaming and I need to restart ... Sound continues but black screen? Is this a memory related?


It could be memory, try lower memspeed with auto timings and see if your black screens won't pop anymore. Then you will now which corner you need to search that causing instability.


----------



## ninogui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> yeah its a Rog OC panel and it saves going into the bios, its a good bit of kit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboard-Accessory/OC_Panel/


Hi could you please tell what is the cable length ?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> Hey guys I've got a couple of questions as I've just finished my ryzen build and was able to achieve 3.8ghz on 1.35v. But I have some nuances that I'd like to know more info of.
> 
> 1. CPUZ throttle's the chip down to 15.5x muiltiplier if I use manual vcore greater than 1.3v. I had to use offset to get to 1.35v. Is there a fix for this?
> *I'm currently on 1403 BIOS
> 
> 2. Has Asus fixed the Aura SPD issues from the OP? I have both Aura and CAM installed right now and I don't want kill my ram sticks.


1. What type of OC are u using, ? What's your current powerplan? Better to share screenshots of your edited bios pages. You can easily make and write to a USB. I believe F12 in bios.
Then users can help you better

2. I don't believe Cam and aura will cause corruptions. Most issues where located with different aura software's installed together. I believe Cam is using hue+ and not Aura. I use them both without any issue so far. My corrupted spd happened with Gskill aura and Aura software together.


----------



## ninogui

So here we go again... this time the front and top intake fan header wanted to take off from the airport
last time 2 days ago the back exhaust fan went through the roof...
I guess sooner or later all of them will fly to the moon lolol

no seriously Asus fokes sure you can´t replicate this ? my average is 1 every 2 days


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> 1. What type of OC are u using, ? What's your current powerplan? Better to share screenshots of your edited bios pages. You can easily make and write to a USB. I believe F12 in bios.
> Then users can help you better
> 
> 2. I don't believe Cam and aura will cause corruptions. Most issues where located with different aura software's installed together. I believe Cam is using hue+ and not Aura. I use them both without any issue so far. My corrupted spd happened with Gskill aura and Aura software together.


1. Current powerplan is High Performance, I dont seem to have the Ryzen Balanced plan and my current windows build is Windows 10 Pro v1703 build 15063.413









Everything else is set to auto.

2. Thank you!


----------



## Newwt

I have my Core voltage set to offset + .200 which should be around 1.4v, but its only showing as 1.33 in cpuz and 1.31 in hwinfo. Anyone know why?


----------



## MikeLightning

Hello. I am a beginner to Overclocking so I am using the presets on my Crosshair hero VI

I had been using the 141 BCLK preset for a few days. I reset everything back to optimized defaults and now I can't get my PC to post with the 141 Preset any longer.

Does anyone have any clues why this would happen? My bios is the latest at time of this post (1403)

I have the Ryzen 1800x and 16gb G.Skill Trident Memory (F4-3200C14D-16GTZ)


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninogui*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Hi could you please tell what is the cable length ?


it's about 20" inch just measured it


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> I put my memory to 3600 mhz CL 15 as stated for my mem kit , however I get black screen while gaming and I need to restart ... Sound continues but black screen? Is this a memory related?


You're joking right?


----------



## Jpmboy

I hope so...


----------



## Chicken Patty

What cooler is it? Check out the back plate, make sure it's not touching anything it shouldn't be touching or that it is too tight. I had the issue as well where the motherboard would get power but not turn on. It was the cooler being too tight. I need to know what cooler is on it now.


----------



## ninogui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> it's about 20" inch just measured it


thaat should be about 50cm.. not enough for me, needed at least 1 meter to reach the table top. ok thks


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What kind of screen thing you are using?
> 
> Is that an ROG overclocking command center thing? Looks kinda need.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah its a Rog OC panel and it saves going into the bios, its a good bit of kit.
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboard-Accessory/OC_Panel/
Click to expand...

Nice @MuddyPaws! Your link doesn't show it being listed for C6H, but obviously it can interface with your C6H. What C6H voltages and temperatures can it report? This device could prove helpful in a Linux environment where the Windows compatible reporting softwares are not usable.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninogui*
> 
> thaat should be about 50cm.. not enough for me, needed at least 1 meter to reach the table top. ok thks


no probs good luck


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Nice @MuddyPaws! Your link doesn't show it being listed for C6H, but obviously it can interface with your C6H. What C6H voltages and temperatures can it report? This device could prove helpful in a Linux environment where the Windows compatible reporting softwares are not usable.


the usb 2 connecter on the board is part used for the panel rog ext I think, just plugs in. I also up dated the firmware.

al voltages i think and they can be changed on the fly + fans too

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/accessory/ROG_OC_Station/e8567_oc_panel_qsg_for_web_only.pdf?_ga=2.243452101.1961444534.1499714153-1495964828.1499277283

https://www.asus.com/Motherboard-Accessory/OC_Panel/specifications/

Compatibility
Maximus VI Series (Extreme/Formula/Gene/Hero/Impact), Rampage IV Black Edition and other motherboards with ROG_EXT port
*Visit the ASUS website at www.asus.com for the latest motherboard support/compatibility lists
**Please install the latest utility/firmware (ROG Connect PLUS) for better compatibility.
***Update the motherboard BIOS to the latest version for better compatibility with OC Panel.
****Extreme Mode capabilities, including V1, V2, DRAM and other voltage definitions, vary by chipset. Please refer to your motherboard manual for details.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> the usb 2 connecter on the board is part used for the panel rog ext I think, just plugs in. I also up dated the firmware.
> 
> al voltages i think and they can be changed on the fly + fans too
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/accessory/ROG_OC_Station/e8567_oc_panel_qsg_for_web_only.pdf?_ga=2.243452101.1961444534.1499714153-1495964828.1499277283
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboard-Accessory/OC_Panel/specifications/
> 
> Compatibility
> Maximus VI Series (Extreme/Formula/Gene/Hero/Impact), Rampage IV Black Edition and other motherboards with ROG_EXT port
> *Visit the ASUS website at www.asus.com for the latest motherboard support/compatibility lists
> **Please install the latest utility/firmware (ROG Connect PLUS) for better compatibility.
> ***Update the motherboard BIOS to the latest version for better compatibility with OC Panel.
> ****Extreme Mode capabilities, including V1, V2, DRAM and other voltage definitions, vary by chipset. Please refer to your motherboard manual for details.


voltages, slow mode, pause mode, vga hotwire.. etc. Fan header use requires you plug in a SATA power supply in addition to the ROG connect.


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I hope so...


I wouldn't be surprised. When I was messing around with some not-known stable memory settings I ran into a few instances while loading H1Z1: King of the Kill and during those times my monitor would go black and into standby without signal while I was able to hear people talking in Discord along with the ingame noise. I went back to known stable 3200 MHz settings and it hasn't occured since. I'd have to restart to fix it each time and it happened intermittently for no apparent reason (like 1/10 times approximately) and I never tried reconnecting my Display Port cable to see if that would resolve it.

At first I chalked it up to H1Z1 being buggy like it's known to be but that doesn't seem to be the case after all.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> voltages, slow mode, pause mode, vga hotwire.. etc. Fan header use requires you plug in a SATA power supply in addition to the ROG connect.


still makes it worth it I like to dabble in such things







i have just the rog ext connected for now and works great


----------



## egandt

Network stability on Resume from Hibernate:

Now let me say the same software (almost exactly) on a 7700K with a 200series chip-set has none of these issues. Also let me say I've re-installed Windows three times, and had the exact same issues on all 3 installs. Next let me say that if I do not Hibernate or sleep then networking seems fine. I'm on the latest driver for this NIC, having tried the one on the Asus site and on Intel's site, both have the same issue. Finally I've disabled anything to do with power savings (which has not helped).

1. On resume Network is unstable, large copy operations will result in the "windows process" crashing.
2. Network IO is poor, 1Gbit on Intel close to 95MB/s on this MB closer to 87MB/s (if you hibernate and restore), then it is closer to 50MB/s.

Both of these I assume are due to the NIC not being reinitialized, but there is no BIOS option I can find to do so (I've disabled fast boot in BIOS in the hopes it would help it has not).

I know some one is bound to say then do not Hibernate or sleep, but on a modern system that is not practical, or reasonable.
ERIC

As for my previous Memory issue (stuck at 2133), rolled back to 1203 and everything worked as expected, so skipping 1403.


----------



## remnants

Oh, dear, I hate to ask this but I can't figure it out from what I found searching -- too much contradictory information and nothing solves this.

I just upgraded to an 1800X from my 1700 non-X and now have the SenseMI stuff on Auto. Tctl temp looks great.

No matter what I do the motherboard CPU temp (not socket temp) is 20 C lower. Is there any way to fix this? On BIOS 1403 as I have been for awhile.

See HWINFO64 image in spoiler to see what I mean.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Overall new chip is working great overclocked:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Nice @MuddyPaws! Your link doesn't show it being listed for C6H, but obviously it can interface with your C6H. What C6H voltages and temperatures can it report? This device could prove helpful in a Linux environment where the Windows compatible reporting softwares are not usable.
> 
> 
> 
> the usb 2 connecter on the board is part used for the panel rog ext I think, just plugs in. *I also up dated the firmware.
> *
> al voltages i think and they can be changed on the fly + fans too
> ....
Click to expand...

Thanks! Is this firmware that you updated dependant on Windows?

Edit: This may be moot -- Both Newegg and Amazon don't seem to have any. Maybe the ROG stopped making them.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Oh, dear, I hate to ask this but I can't figure it out from what I found searching -- too much contradictory information and nothing solves this.
> 
> I just upgraded to an 1800X from my 1700 non-X and now have the SenseMI stuff on Auto. Tctl temp looks great.
> 
> No matter what I do the motherboard CPU temp (not socket temp) is 20 C lower. Is there any way to fix this? On BIOS 1403 as I have been for awhile.
> 
> See HWINFO64 image in spoiler to see what I mean.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall new chip is working great overclocked:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I think for thermal safety sake, SenseMISkew is to be disabled (at least on 1403). I have only a hacked Linux program to see one temp, but it seems reasonable. Try it and see what happens.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I think for thermal safety sake, SenseMISkew is to be disabled (at least on 1403). I have only a hacked Linux program to see one temp, but it seems reasonable. Try it and see what happens.


I've tried all possible combinations of SenseMI Skew auto/enabled/disabled and I can make the temp on the Tctl be unreasonably high, or look right, but the two temps never sync up. Tctl is right where it should be in that screen shot.

Thanks anyway. I'm looking for some setting somewhere I'm not aware of. I'm going to reflash the BIOS as some point if nobody has any ideas. Maybe when it runs the first time it does something to detect the processor and modifies some unknown setting to bring things in line. My previous CPU was a 1700 non-X so this is why I think it might be so.

Those two temps tracked each other perfectly on the other CPU.


----------



## mightykill

i seem to be having problems overclocking my 1700 non-X version. I have only been trying out moderate overclocks like 3.4ghz to 3.6ghz , with a core voltage of 1.25 to 1.35v. but i keep getting the error code 56 when i boot.

it seems i am unable to overclock my ram either. i tried setting the D.O.C.P standard but when it boots , the frequency is still at 2133Mhz. It is also the same case when i set the timings and the DRAM voltage manually.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mightykill*
> 
> i seem to be having problems overclocking my 1700 non-X version. I have only been trying out moderate overclocks like 3.4ghz to 3.6ghz , with a core voltage of 1.25 to 1.35v. but i keep getting the error code 56 when i boot.
> 
> it seems i am unable to overclock my ram either. i tried setting the D.O.C.P standard but when it boots , the frequency is still at 2133Mhz. It is also the same case when i set the timings and the DRAM voltage manually.


What are you specs? And do you have the latest bios?


----------



## mightykill

I have updated to the latest Bios version 1403.

My RAM is corsair vengeance LED 16gb (8gbx2) 3200MHz , CMU16GX4M2C3200C16WH.

My RAM is rated at 16 18 18 18 36 , so i have tried it at that timing for a few speeds ( 2933, 3200 ,2400, 2666) but all of it doesnt seem to work.

I get an error code 54 and 55, then system reboots to the default settings


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> You only need to touch FID for your desired clockspeeds. So if you entered Pstates and leave VID and DID on auto, you are OK.
> I was replying because i understand, he was modifying the OC voltage true VID. That wont work. Thats what i was saying..


Yet again... your claims are valse dude.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Look at my BIOs settings.

I am running 4 GHz just fine with 3200 MHz RAM.



Now if you are saying that this is not the best way of overclocking i would agree, but saying that it won't work is not correct as i proofed yet again.

Its rather simple, if you manage Pstates you simply cannot use advanced tweaker as well as they interfere with each other. Vice versa the same, if i Oc via advanced tweaker Pstates interferes and that get me the 1.55 GHz in WIndows.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Oh, dear, I hate to ask this but I can't figure it out from what I found searching -- too much contradictory information and nothing solves this.
> 
> I just upgraded to an 1800X from my 1700 non-X and now have the SenseMI stuff on Auto. Tctl temp looks great.
> 
> No matter what I do the motherboard CPU temp (not socket temp) is 20 C lower. Is there any way to fix this? On BIOS 1403 as I have been for awhile.
> 
> See HWINFO64 image in spoiler to see what I mean.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall new chip is working great overclocked:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


IIRC CPU Temp was just coded in HWINFO64 to give -20c on Tctl.


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> 
> 
> I have my Core voltage set to offset + .200 which should be around 1.4v, but its only showing as 1.33 in cpuz and 1.31 in hwinfo. Anyone know why?


I had few times the same problems,i believe it was because of OC attempts. UEFI was no able to use the manual settings.Just a re-flash the UEFI help me.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninogui*
> 
> My first motherboard after a week working erratically with values all over the place was not shutting down anymore, restarted all the time and sleep worked about half the time. Send it back for a new one and had no problems ever since. I believe it was a problem in the power circuit and vrm, first bugged mb I ever had but it happens. I am almost sure the older serial number motherboards were probably build to a higher standard (just like first batches of processors some say). This one I got is older.


I placed order for my C6H 01/03/17, a pre order prior to Ryzen Launch. I can assure it is a low serial number as I have seen other boards serials on ebay / owners photo shots.

I do not believe it's a HW issue.

I believe it's a FW issue.

I will wait for an improved FW.

Just like before.

I've had 3x R7 1700 on this board, failed to reach anything beyond ~3200MHz. Once AGESA 1.0.0.6 UEFI came out 2 I retested and both hit ~3500MHz on 3200MHz rated Samsung B die.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Oh, dear, I hate to ask this but I can't figure it out from what I found searching -- too much contradictory information and nothing solves this.
> 
> I just upgraded to an 1800X from my 1700 non-X and now have the SenseMI stuff on Auto. Tctl temp looks great.
> 
> No matter what I do the motherboard CPU temp (not socket temp) is 20 C lower. Is there any way to fix this? On BIOS 1403 as I have been for awhile.
> 
> See HWINFO64 image in spoiler to see what I mean.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall new chip is working great overclocked:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> I've tried all possible combinations of SenseMI Skew auto/enabled/disabled and I can make the temp on the Tctl be unreasonably high, or look right, but the two temps never sync up. Tctl is right where it should be in that screen shot.
> 
> Thanks anyway. I'm looking for some setting somewhere I'm not aware of. I'm going to reflash the BIOS as some point if nobody has any ideas. Maybe when it runs the first time it does something to detect the processor and modifies some unknown setting to bring things in line. My previous CPU was a 1700 non-X so this is why I think it might be so.
> 
> Those two temps tracked each other perfectly on the other CPU.
Click to expand...

On latest UEFI, for X CPU, tCTL has had the 20°C offset removed *but* CPU Sensor under Asus Crosshair VI Hero section of HWiNFO has not been set to match tCTL.

CPU Sensor is Super IO Chip reading tCTL and removing a further 20°C.

Use Sense MI Skew: Disabled on latest UEFI.

Then tCTL has the 20°C offset present that AMD state X CPU has. CPU sensor has removed the 20°C offset present that AMD state X CPU has. As the CPU sensor reading is used by UEFI for fan profiling your fans will behave correctly. Then also CPU sensor / tDIE is realistic temperature.

Reset HWiNFO and you will see tDIE, this will match CPU sensor under Asus Crosshair VI Hero section when Sense MI Skew is set as Disabled.



Above is image from X CPU on UEFI 1403.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yet again... your claims are valse dude.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at my BIOs settings.
> 
> I am running 4 GHz just fine with 3200 MHz RAM.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if you are saying that this is not the best way of overclocking i would agree, but saying that it won't work is not correct as i proofed yet again.
> 
> Its rather simple, if you manage Pstates you simply cannot use advanced tweaker as well as they interfere with each other. Vice versa the same, if i Oc via advanced tweaker Pstates interferes and that get me the 1.55 GHz in WIndows.


The claim by majestynl is not false.

He was not aware you have R5, from your current post and past posts, VID change in Pstate section is working for your CPU, it does not for R7. Your R5 CPU on current UEFI is needing OC setup differently to R7.

For a PState OC I do not need to disable lower states, I'm on R7. I did say before in another thread I believe your R5 is behaving differently due to AGESA than a R7. The Stilt also pointed out before that there maybe a bug with AGESA for usage on R5, so you are having to do things differing to us R7 owners.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> the usb 2 connecter on the board is part used for the panel rog ext I think, just plugs in. I also up dated the firmware.
> 
> al voltages i think and they can be changed on the fly + fans too
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/accessory/ROG_OC_Station/e8567_oc_panel_qsg_for_web_only.pdf?_ga=2.243452101.1961444534.1499714153-1495964828.1499277283
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboard-Accessory/OC_Panel/specifications/
> 
> Compatibility
> Maximus VI Series (Extreme/Formula/Gene/Hero/Impact), Rampage IV Black Edition and other motherboards with ROG_EXT port
> *Visit the ASUS website at www.asus.com for the latest motherboard support/compatibility lists
> **Please install the latest utility/firmware (ROG Connect PLUS) for better compatibility.
> ***Update the motherboard BIOS to the latest version for better compatibility with OC Panel.
> ****Extreme Mode capabilities, including V1, V2, DRAM and other voltage definitions, vary by chipset. Please refer to your motherboard manual for details.


Good info! Well I went ahead and ordered one from Newegg, refurbished for $39. Looks useful in any case.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I placed order for my C6H 01/03/17, a pre order prior to Ryzen Launch. I can assure it is a low serial number as I have seen other boards serials on ebay / owners photo shots.
> 
> I do not believe it's a HW issue.
> 
> I believe it's a FW issue.
> 
> I will wait for an improved FW.
> 
> Just like before.
> 
> I've had 3x R7 1700 on this board, failed to reach anything beyond ~3200MHz. Once AGESA 1.0.0.6 UEFI came out 2 I retested and both hit ~3500MHz on 3200MHz rated Samsung B die.
> On latest UEFI, for X CPU, tCTL has had the 20°C offset removed *but* CPU Sensor under Asus Crosshair VI Hero section of HWiNFO has not been set to match tCTL.
> 
> CPU Sensor is Super IO Chip reading tCTL and removing a further 20°C.
> 
> Use Sense MI Skew: Disabled on latest UEFI.
> 
> Then tCTL has the 20°C offset present that AMD state X CPU has. CPU sensor has removed the 20°C offset present that AMD state X CPU has. As the CPU sensor reading is used by UEFI for fan profiling your fans will behave correctly. Then also CPU sensor / tDIE is realistic temperature.
> 
> Reset HWiNFO and you will see tDIE, this will match CPU sensor under Asus Crosshair VI Hero section when Sense MI Skew is set as Disabled.
> 
> 
> 
> Above is image from X CPU on UEFI 1403.
> The claim by majestynl is not false.
> 
> He was not aware you have R5, from your current post and past posts, VID change in Pstate section is working for your CPU, it does not for R7. Your R5 CPU on current UEFI is needing OC setup differently to R7.
> 
> For a PState OC I do not need to disable lower states, I'm on R7. I did say before in another thread I believe your R5 is behaving differently due to AGESA than a R7. The Stilt also pointed out before that there maybe a bug with AGESA for usage on R5, so you are having to do things differing to us R7 owners.


Ah i see.

Yes thanks to The Stilt i am on 4 GHz now. I tried 4.1 GHz but that is a little too high and requires too much voltage for 24/7 save usage. I am fine like this for now and until they fix the AGESA.


----------



## gupsterg

@hurricane28

Yeah still some odd stuff going on concerning PState, etc, but on the whole I reckon UEFI/AGESA has come a long way now since launch.

4GHz is sweet IMO







.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @hurricane28
> 
> Yeah still some odd stuff going on concerning PState, etc, but on the whole I reckon UEFI/AGESA has come a long way now since launch.
> 
> 4GHz is sweet IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah, i am pretty sure they are going to fix this pretty soon as there are many reports of this issue i am having.

Yes, i am very happy my chip can do 4 GHz stable at 3200 MHz. Its not an high frequency but its a very good overclock coming from stock 3200 MHz stock. Voltage is 1.431 which is fine i think for long periods of time. I am not too worry about that especially i know some chips get 1.5+ on xfr.


----------



## gupsterg

@hurricane28

Yeah seen multiple posts by differing members, on differing motherboards, that R5 or even R7 can get stuck at 1.5GHz depending how OC'd. So I reckon a platform wide issue, therefore AGESA quirks / vendor UEFI setup perhaps.

Precision Boost/XFR going to high voltage is total different scenario then when "we" OC. PB/XFR is not all cores boost to (x) GHz, so when "we" OC and all cores going to (x) GHz then (x) greater amps being used, multiply by voltage, (x) greater watts being pulled by CPU.


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, lets hope they fix this soon.

There is a lot of weirs issues on this platform and Windows 10 man.

I installed the chipset driver but in device manager it keeps reporting an older driver from 2015... the installer tells me that the newest chipset driver is installed though. This could be a reason why i am not getting any options about processor management in power options..

I went over to the Windows 10 forum and they said that it could be that no ACPI drivers been installed.. Very confusing lol.


----------



## ShiftyJ

Just started reading this thread again, did everybody stop using ZenStates and why?


----------



## gupsterg

@hurricane28

IMO why:-

a) you don't get CPU min/max in Power Plan.

b) event log > system showing what states CPU has like my setup.

As you have all PStates below 0 disabled. Then OS see CPU as having only 1 state / frequency.

This is fresh W7 with current latest AMD Chipset driver v17.10 from AMD site, no other chipset driver ever been on this OS. The currently installed version shown at top of AMD software app is relating to GPU drivers.



I'll do W10C when next in that OS later.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @hurricane28
> 
> IMO why:-
> 
> a) you don't get CPU min/max in Power Plan.
> 
> b) event log > system showing what states CPU has like my setup.
> 
> As you have all PStates below 0 disabled. Then OS see CPU as having only 1 state / frequency.
> 
> This is fresh W7 with current latest AMD Chipset driver v17.10 from AMD site, no other chipset driver ever been on this OS. The currently installed version shown at top of AMD software app is relating to GPU drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do W10C when next in that OS later.


This is very confusing man lol.

So you are saying that the SATA driver from 2015 is in fact related to the GPU driver? And the PCI is the chipset driver?

I think i understand now. But shouldn't the SATA drivers be AMD instead of MS?


----------



## gupsterg

No GPU driver is not related to SATA driver.

I have AMD GPU, so the uninstaller is combined for GPU/Chipset driver (ie AMD Software). The AMD software is reporting back GPU driver version, if I had no AMD GPU driver it would report the Chipset driver package version.



The red boxed elements are only things the Chipset driver installed, as OS only needed those. The elements do differ from W10C vs W7 IIRC, I will do a screenie for W10C ASAP.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No GPU driver is not related to SATA driver.
> 
> I have AMD GPU, so the uninstaller is combined for GPU/Chipset driver (ie AMD Software). The AMD software is reporting back GPU driver version, if I had no AMD GPU driver it would report the Chipset driver package version.
> 
> 
> 
> The red boxed elements are only things the Chipset driver installed, as OS only needed those. The elements do differ from W10C vs W7 IIRC, I will do a screenie for W10C ASAP.


More confusion lol.

Looking forward to your screens


----------



## gupsterg

Sorry I don't get what is confusing







.

Only in the "AMD Software" uninstaller, shown in screenshot, "Currently Installed" does not show Chipset driver package version when AMD GPU is in rig.

All versions in "Device Manager" / individual elements in "AMD Software" uninstaller are correctly reported.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyJ*
> 
> Just started reading this thread again, did everybody stop using ZenStates and why?


I still use Zenstates. but i think the config corruption bug still exists, but it it working for me at the moment.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Sorry I don't get what is confusing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Only in the "AMD Software" uninstaller, shown in screenshot, "Currently Installed" does not show Chipset driver package version when AMD GPU is in rig.
> 
> All versions in "Device Manager" / individual elements in "AMD Software" uninstaller are correctly reported.


So this is normal?


----------



## hurricane28

To all the R 5 owners here,

I have contacted AMD directly about max temps and voltage for my chip and i got this for answer:

Response and Service Request History:

Thank you for the email.

I understand you have a query regarding Ryzen R5 1600 safe core voltage.

The maximum safe core voltage is 1.45V and make sure temperature is below 75C.

Thank you for contacting AMD.

In order to update this service request, please respond, leaving the service request reference intact.

Best regards,

Now we know for sure.


----------



## arcDaniel

1.45V is great to hear, but it is the 3the Voltage to is "safe"
@Release AMD did tell, that 1.35V ist Save
Robert Hallock sad, to not go above 1.425V
and now 1.45?

In a mounth thei tell as, that 1.5V is ok...


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> So this is normal?


Yes.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yes.


Alright then.

This still doesn't explain why i am not getting min max processor in power options under advanced tab. This might be the cause of my 1.55 GHz.


----------



## ShiftyJ

I'm getting a 1700x tomorrow, could somebody with one please send me their settings? Cheers.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Alright then.


NP







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> This still doesn't explain why i am not getting min max processor in power options under advanced tab. This might be the cause of my 1.55 GHz.


Post 22649
Quote:


> IMO why:-
> 
> a) you don't get CPU min/max in Power Plan.
> 
> b) event log > system showing what states CPU has like my setup.
> 
> As you have all PStates below 0 disabled. Then OS see CPU as having only 1 state / frequency.


----------



## Randa71

Can someone explain me why if i set ddr4 clock higher than 2133, for example 2400 or higher, vsoc voltage (Auto) is automatically set to 1.05v or more? Is this and AMD setting or an Asus setting? Are really necessary 1.05v for ddr4 2400? If not why voltage is automatically increased?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Post 22649


Aha, so because i am using Pstates for my overclock i don't see the max/min Processor in power plan and i don't have the throttle issue which can get me to 1.5 GHz correct?


----------



## gupsterg

In a way.

No it is not because you are using PState OC.

It is because you have disabled other PStates to be able to OC, as stated before.

You have to OC the way you are currently, as AGESA / UEFI is exhibiting an issue with you combo of HW if you keep other PStates "active".

So IMO it doesn't matter what you do to OS, as CPU is not exposing other states, as you have disabled them, as this is only way OC work for you, you have to wait for an improved AGESA / UEFI IMO.

Or use stock/UEFI defaults







.


----------



## mightykill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> What are you specs? And do you have the latest bios?


I have attempted some further tests as well but to no avail.




i tried using the Gamer's OC Preset from the BIOS, but still the same issue where the motherboard will display error code 56 and does not boot.
But one thing that seems to have finally changed is the ram frequency. It went up to 2239 MHz as shown in the pictures.

i still do not know why i am not able to OC my 1700 or my RAM properly.

My RAM is the Corsair Vengeance LED 16GB (8GB x 2) , CMU16GX4M2C3200C16WH .


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> In a way.
> 
> No it is not because you are using PState OC.
> 
> It is because you have disabled other PStates to be able to OC, as stated before.
> 
> You have to OC the way you are currently, as AGESA / UEFI is exhibiting an issue with you combo of HW if you keep other PStates "active".
> 
> So IMO it doesn't matter what you do to OS, as CPU is not exposing other states, as you have disabled them, as this is only way OC work for you, you have to wait for an improved AGESA / UEFI IMO.
> 
> Or use stock/UEFI defaults
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Alright, i understand now.

Thnx for the input, much obliged.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The claim by majestynl is not false.
> 
> He was not aware you have R5, from your current post and past posts, VID change in Pstate section is working for your CPU, it does not for R7. Your R5 CPU on current UEFI is needing OC setup differently to R7.
> 
> For a PState OC I do not need to disable lower states, I'm on R7. I did say before in another thread I believe your R5 is behaving differently due to AGESA than a R7. The Stilt also pointed out before that there maybe a bug with AGESA for usage on R5, so you are having to do things differing to us R7 owners.


thanks gup


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Alright, i understand now.
> 
> Thnx for the input, much obliged.


NP







.

Sorry I have not done W10C screenie of drivers yet. I am doing some testing regarding an issue I have, which other have also, so do not wish to change "test setup" at present, so I have "clearer picture" to present to Elmor / members.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> thanks gup


NP







.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Thanks! Is this firmware that you updated dependant on Windows?
> 
> Edit: This may be moot -- Both Newegg and Amazon don't seem to have any. Maybe the ROG stopped making them.


there are plenty on ebay around £25. its the cable your gonna find hard to find,, took me nearly a year to find my cable. lol
give me two mins I'll find you the link.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262933994110?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

here is the dropbox link for the fw update with software for flashing ROG OC Panel FW_v1.0.3.2.exe

https://www.dropbox.com/s/biop4o7q49r7bqe/e8567_oc_panel_qsg_for_web_only.pdf?dl=0


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mightykill*
> 
> I have attempted some further tests as well but to no avail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tried using the Gamer's OC Preset from the BIOS, but still the same issue where the motherboard will display error code 56 and does not boot.
> But one thing that seems to have finally changed is the ram frequency. It went up to 2239 MHz as shown in the pictures.
> 
> i still do not know why i am not able to OC my 1700 or my RAM properly.
> 
> My RAM is the Corsair Vengeance LED 16GB (8GB x 2) , CMU16GX4M2C3200C16WH .


First of all start with basics and dont tweak to much at same time. The essentials are to do everything in steps.
I would clear cmos, restart and enter bios.

Then first start with CPU OC, :

- Leave your Bclk at default, and use multiplier of 37x
- Then put your offset voltages for your CPU(or manual voltage)

Save and restart, check if you can boot fine and go to Windows, check with CPU-Z or another software if your clock-speeds are at 3700Mhz
Then go back to Bios, save your OC profile as your basic OC profile.

From that point you can start messing and testing, and every time you got success you can save a profile....


----------



## mightykill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> First of all start with basics and dont tweak to much at same time. The essentials are to do everything in steps.
> I would clear cmos, restart and enter bios.
> 
> Then first start with CPU OC, :
> 
> - Leave your Bclk at default, and use multiplier of 37x
> - Then put your offset voltages for your CPU(or manual voltage)
> 
> Save and restart, check if you can boot fine and go to Windows, check with CPU-Z or another software if your clock-speeds are at 3700Mhz
> Then go back to Bios, save your OC profile as your basic OC profile.
> 
> From that point you can start messing and testing, and every time you got success you can save a profile....


thanks for the help, i did as you suggested.

Cleared the cmos and tried out the x37 with a core voltage of 1.35V

But my system didnt boot and showed the error code 56.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mightykill*
> 
> thanks for the help, i did as you suggested.
> 
> Cleared the cmos and tried out the x37 with a core voltage of 1.35V
> 
> But my system didnt boot and showed the error code 56.


Very strange! Is your system working proper on default settings?
If i can remember well, code 56 is something with CPU / Speeds

Just in case, remove your Cooling + CPU and check if your CPU pins, including the socket is OKE!
After that reseat your CPU and cooling and please check again.


----------



## usoldier

So iam only missing the CPU and PSU only for my build iam gona use a custom WC for cooling what cpu R7 shall i buy that grants me 4ghz for shure? And what wattage shall i go for 650 ?


----------



## MuddyPaws

Once everything was in the box and the power was applied, I was stuck with an error code. There's a two-digit LCD display on the motherboard that rapidly flips between different codes during boot-up. If it stays on a code for a while and you don't get any display output, you have a problem. For me, this Asus Q code was 55.
The manual says it means that RAM isn't installed. I pulled out my four sticks of RAM and reseated all of them. I still got the same error. After reading a bunch of forum posts, I ran through a lot of troubleshooting steps:
Reseat the RAM
Try one stick of RAM and add more until the error comes back
Reseat the CPU cooler (at least three times)
Reseat the CPU (at least three times)
Upgrade the BIOS
Clear the CMOS
Curse loudly, drink a beer, and come back

from another forum


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> So iam only missing the CPU and PSU only for my build iam gona use a custom WC for cooling what cpu R7 shall i buy that grants me 4ghz for shure? And what wattage shall i go for 650 ?


I run a 750w psu. with custom loop


----------



## mightykill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Very strange! Is your system working proper on default settings?
> If i can remember well, code 56 is something with CPU / Speeds
> 
> Just in case, remove your Cooling + CPU and check if your CPU pins, including the socket is OKE!
> After that reseat your CPU and cooling and please check again.


my computer seems to be working fine at default settings, ran a few benchmarks and they seemed okay.
just that any tweaking in the BIOS results in the system not booting.

I will try checking the cpu and re-seat it and get back.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> Once everything was in the box and the power was applied, I was stuck with an error code. There's a two-digit LCD display on the motherboard that rapidly flips between different codes during boot-up. If it stays on a code for a while and you don't get any display output, you have a problem. For me, this Asus Q code was 55.
> The manual says it means that RAM isn't installed. I pulled out my four sticks of RAM and reseated all of them. I still got the same error. After reading a bunch of forum posts, I ran through a lot of troubleshooting steps:
> Reseat the RAM
> Try one stick of RAM and add more until the error comes back
> Reseat the CPU cooler (at least three times)
> Reseat the CPU (at least three times)
> Upgrade the BIOS
> Clear the CMOS
> Curse loudly, drink a beer, and come back
> 
> from another forum


Another thing to keep in mind is that it seems these boards are very sensitive to pressure from cooler/block mounting on the CPU. I was getting Q-code 8 when I first put it together which means CPU error. However, it was just the backplate of my water block that had issues with this board. After modifying it, I got it to work. Sometimes the Q-codes are being seeing for reasons that are not what the Q-code says it should be. So what I'm saying is your Q-code is a RAM issue. Meanwhile it could've been the backplate too tight, for example.


----------



## MuddyPaws

code 56 is cpu and 55 is ram

if you dont have any bent pins reseat it correctly and lock in place the put the cooler on with new paste with the fan on the mobo and try to boot .


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> code 56 is cpu and 55 is ram
> 
> if you dont have any bent pins reseat it correctly and lock in place the put the cooler on with new paste with the fan on the mobo and try to boot .


What I would add to that is don't tighten the cooler on it. Just hold it on the CPU with your hand with a little pressure and see if that works.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*
> 
> I was getting Q-code 8 when I first put it together which means CPU error. However, it was just the backplate of my water block that had issues with this board. After modifying it, I got it to work. Sometimes the Q-codes are being seeing for reasons that are not what the Q-code says it should be.


+1.

I have seen Q-Code 8 happen when an app in OS has had an issue and "we" would expect BSOD / stop code.

Code 8 can occur for so many reasons from my time with this platform.

Simply put Q-Code 8 means your rig is upset







.

Again in OP it is highlighted by Elmor some of the codes we see on Q-Code display are "status" codes, no idea what that means







.
Quote:


> Q-codes
> 
> Common Q-codes you might run into are listed at the end of the Extreme overclocking guide along with other useful information even if you don't intend to push your system to its limits. It's a recommended read for all users new to the AM4 platform. Please be aware that the C6H Manual currently isn't accurate when it comes to describing Q-codes. Also note that they're usually not error codes but status codes outputted for debug reasons at certain stages during the boot process.


----------



## Kriant

I am ready to throw out my Ryzen rig into the window.
My Prime95 tests meant nothing, as after repeated 13h worth of blend, I'm back at square one with fails upon fails upon fails.
After a week of trying to find stable settings, I've finally isolated the issue to RAM being the culprit for errors and code-8-ing. Now, running 20 loops of maximum IBT test with all ram used, as oppose to prime95 blend using 1/3 of it.

Anyway, is geardown on auto (enabled) takes a huuuuge hit in computational power according to IBT (difference in 9 gflops).Does that seem about right?


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> +1.
> 
> I have seen Q-Code 8 happen when an app in OS has had an issue and "we" would expect BSOD / stop code.
> 
> Code 8 can occur for so many reasons from my time with this platform.
> 
> Simply put Q-Code 8 means your rig is upset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Again in OP it is highlighted by Elmor some of the codes we see on Q-Code display are "status" codes, no idea what that means
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Well put on Q-Code 8.







"I have a fever, and the only prescription is more cowbell" is what I think my rig is saying at this point, whenever I was Q-8-ing.


----------



## gupsterg

Use Ryzen Timings Checker to know what Gear Down: [Auto] is for your OC profile. Link in OP of my thread in signature.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> I'm using this DDR4 kit G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 2x16GB (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Setup Harrysun...Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Created with Thaiphoon Burner Freeware Version Download)
> AMD Ryzen R7 1800X, Stepping 1 Revision ZP-B1
> ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO
> Motherboard Slots: DIMM_A2, DIMM_B2
> 
> BIOS Version: 1403 x64
> Build Date: 06/22/2017
> EC1 Version: MBEC-AM4-0311
> EC2 Version: RGE2-AM4-0106
> 
> 
> *AIDA64 6h ok*, *BOINC 6h ok*, *Google stressapptest (GSAT) 6h ok*, *IntelBurnTest v2.54 IBT AVX 10 run Level Maximum*, *HCI Design MemTest Deluxe 135% ok*
> 
> 
> 
> Overview about settings [email protected]/s CL14-13-13-26-42 1T 1.35000V BETA BIOS 1403 [email protected]:
> 
> Advanced \ AMD CBS \ DDR4 Common Options \ CAD Configuration
> CAD Bus Driver Strenght User Controls = Manual
> ClkDrvbStren = 40.0 Ohm
> AddrCmdDrvStren = 20.0 Ohm
> CsOdtDrvStren = 40.0 Ohm
> CkeDrvStren = 40.0 Ohm
> 
> Advanced \ AMD CBS \ NBIO Common Options
> _CLDO_VDDP Control = Auto (Default)_
> 
> Advanced \ AMD CBS \ UMC Common Options \ DRAM Memory Mapping
> BankGroupSwap = Enabled
> _BankGroupSwapAlt = Auto (Default)_
> 
> Extreme Tweaker
> _CPU Core Voltage = Auto (Default)_
> CPU SOC Voltage = Offset mode
> VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign = - (minus)
> - VDDSOC Voltage Offset = 0.10000
> _DRAM Voltage = 1.35000 (Default)_
> 
> Extreme Tweaker \ DRAM Timing Control
> DRAM ... = 14-13-13-13-26-42-6-8-36-Auto(4)-Auto(12)-10-Auto(0)-2-2-400-350-256-Auto(14)-8-Auto(6)-Auto(3)-Auto(1)-Auto(7)-Auto(7)-Auto(1)-Auto(5)-Auto(5)-Auto(8)
> ProcODT_SM = 60 ohm
> Cmd2T = 1T
> Gear Down Mode = Enabled
> _Power Down Enabled = Auto (Default)_
> RttNom = RZQ/3
> RttWr = RZQ/3
> RttPark = RZQ/1
> 
> Extreme Tweaker \ External Digi+ Power Control
> DRAM VBoot Voltage = 1.37500
> 
> 
> 
> Complete BETA BIOS 1403 setting file:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CPU3600_DRAM3200CL14-13_setting.txt
> 
> 
> 
> [2017/06/28 06:46:27]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P. Standard]
> D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3200 14-14-14-34-1.35V]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Auto]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Offset mode]
> VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign [-]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Offset [0.10000]
> DRAM Voltage [1.35000]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [13]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [13]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [13]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [26]
> Trc_SM [42]
> TrrdS_SM [6]
> TrrdL_SM [8]
> Tfaw_SM [36]
> TwtrS_SM [Auto]
> TwtrL_SM [Auto]
> Twr_SM [10]
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [2]
> TwrwrScl_SM [2]
> Trfc_SM [400]
> Trfc2_SM [350]
> Trfc4_SM [256]
> Tcwl_SM [Auto]
> Trtp_SM [8]
> Trdwr_SM [Auto]
> Twrrd_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrSd_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrDd_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdSc_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdSd_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdDd_SM [Auto]
> Tcke_SM [Auto]
> ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
> Power Down Enable [Auto]
> RttNom [RZQ/3]
> RttWr [RZQ/3]
> RttPark [RZQ/1]
> VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [Auto]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Auto]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> CPU Current Capability [Auto]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.37500]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Enabled]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Enabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
> In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [WDC WD6002FFWX-68TZ4N0]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> disk2go disk2go PURE S2 6.50 [Auto]
> SanDisk Extreme Pro 0 [Auto]
> USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Auto]
> USB3_6 [Auto]
> USB3_7 [Auto]
> USB3_8 [Auto]
> USB3_9 [Auto]
> USB3_10 [Auto]
> USB2_11 [Auto]
> USB2_12 [Auto]
> USB2_13 [Auto]
> USB2_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> USB_16 [Auto]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
> CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
> W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> IOMMU [Auto]
> Remote Display Feature [Auto]
> Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
> POST Report [3 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Disabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [1]
> Profile Name [[email protected]!]
> Save to Profile [2]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]
> 
> 
> 
> Credits goes to:
> 
> My previous/old stable setup was [email protected] [email protected]/s CL14-14-14-34-63-2T V1.3750 BETA BIOS 9943.


Thanks for your settings. I hope to have this kit soon.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Use Ryzen Timings Checker to know what Gear Down: [Auto] is for your OC profile. Link in OP of my thread in signature.


For me it's always enabled when it's set on auto.


----------



## MuddyPaws

great video for ram oc


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> For me it's always enabled when it's set on auto.


Then disable it, if you want.

As you have F4-3200C15D-32GTZ, dual rank RAM, leave BankGroupSwap and BankGroupSwapAlt as [Auto]/default.

Also view harrysun's post quoted above and others that use 16GB dual rank dimms for settings that work for them, link.


----------



## CrazyElement

Some1 with F4-3600C15D-16 gb kit? To give me some good timings , im right now using the bios AUTO 3466 setings my CL is way too big 18-21-21 ...


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> I am ready to throw out my Ryzen rig into the window.
> My Prime95 tests meant nothing, as after repeated 13h worth of blend, I'm back at square one with fails upon fails upon fails.
> After a week of trying to find stable settings, I've finally isolated the issue to RAM being the culprit for errors and code-8-ing. Now, running 20 loops of maximum IBT test with all ram used, as oppose to prime95 blend using 1/3 of it.
> 
> Anyway, is geardown on auto (enabled) takes a huuuuge hit in computational power according to IBT (difference in 9 gflops).Does that seem about right?


No, GD enabled shouldn't really impact performance much at all.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> Some1 with F4-3600C15D-16 gb kit? To give me some good timings , im right now using the bios AUTO 3466 setings my CL is way too big 18-21-21 ...


I am running this memory, currently running it at 101 BLCk for 3500 MT/s @1.42v. These timings are 24/7 stable and passed an over night+ 17000% HCI test.


----------



## CrazyElement

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I am running this memory, currently running it at 101 BLCk for 3500 MT/s @1.42v. These timings are 24/7 stable and passed an over night+ 17000% HCI test.


How to start this ryzen timer checker I cant find this APP







, I do have ryzen master but don't know how to use this app.

Also I think more to leave the BLCk at 100 so the speed stays 3466 ? Also isn't 1.42v a bit much? What is the OK temp for the kit?

thanks


----------



## Mandarb

Arrrggghh. Updated from 1401 to 1403 release, exact same settings. Can't even boot at 3200MHz anymore...

Is CLO_VDDP still only working when changed through advanced -> AMD CBS -> NBIO common options?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> Arrrggghh. Updated from 1401 to 1403 release, exact same settings. Can't even boot at 3200MHz anymore...
> 
> Is CLO_VDDP still only working when changed through advanced -> AMD CBS -> NBIO common options?


Please try and report back, see if works for you: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/21620#post_26196940


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> I am ready to throw out my Ryzen rig into the window.
> My Prime95 tests meant nothing, as after repeated 13h worth of blend, I'm back at square one with fails upon fails upon fails.
> After a week of trying to find stable settings, I've finally isolated the issue to RAM being the culprit for errors and code-8-ing. Now, running 20 loops of maximum IBT test with all ram used, as oppose to prime95 blend using 1/3 of it.
> 
> Anyway, is geardown on auto (enabled) takes a huuuuge hit in computational power according to IBT (difference in 9 gflops).Does that seem about right?


I´m trying to find out the reason for instability, where the system can work fine for hours and collapse suddenly when testing. So far I found 2 reasons:

1. Memory VRM settings.
2. VDDP voltage.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> How to start this ryzen timer checker I cant find this APP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I do have ryzen master but don't know how to use this app.
> 
> Also I think more to leave the BLCk at 100 so the speed stays 3466 ? Also isn't 1.42v a bit much? What is the OK temp for the kit?
> 
> thanks


You can find the tool here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/18220#post_26137022

You can leave the blck at 100 if you want, obviously it will be faster at 101 blck than 100.

1.42 is fine is no problem at all, in fact 1.48v is fine for B-die.


----------



## Mandarb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Please try and report back, see if works for you: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/21620#post_26196940


No change.

And another question:

How do you apply CLO_VDDP voltage settings when you need to cold-boot to make it stick. Can't save and reset, fails training, resets these setting. Push power until shutdown boots into safemode, resets again those setting...


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Please try and report back, see if works for you: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/21620#post_26196940


What is you reasoning behind disabling RTTnom?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Thanks! Is this firmware that you updated dependant on Windows?
> 
> Edit: This may be moot -- Both Newegg and Amazon don't seem to have any. Maybe the ROG stopped making them.
> 
> 
> 
> there are plenty on ebay around £25. its the cable your gonna find hard to find,, took me nearly a year to find my cable. lol
> give me two mins I'll find you the link.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262933994110?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> here is the dropbox link for the fw update with software for flashing ROG OC Panel FW_v1.0.3.2.exe
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/biop4o7q49r7bqe/e8567_oc_panel_qsg_for_web_only.pdf?dl=0
Click to expand...

Thank you for the effort. I appreciate it even though I have all Linux PCs, and the only way drivers exist (except for proprietary nVidia drivers) is to have them effectively (and in many cases literally) embedded in the Linux kernel. This is what AMD did for Ryzen in kernel 4.10. If this ROG display doesn't work without a driver, and if no driver was ever provided to the Linux developers, then the device won't work for me.

If this device was unpopular to the point where Asus no longer makes it, and nearly all gamers at the time of development used Windows for gaming, my bet would be that they didn't help Linux with driver info.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> No change.
> 
> And another question:
> 
> How do you apply CLO_VDDP voltage settings when you need to cold-boot to make it stick. Can't save and reset, fails training, resets these setting. Push power until shutdown boots into safemode, resets again those setting...


You have to set everything and then before you save and exit, you save your settings to a profile (under tools, overclocking profiles), then save and exit. If training fails, then before you do anything else, you go back into profiles and load the profile which will restore all the AMD options.

As for VDDP, what are you running?

I tend to run 800 or 880 for just about everything. Though, I do have some memory that like 945 for 3200.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> No change.
> 
> And another question:
> 
> How do you apply CLO_VDDP voltage settings when you need to cold-boot to make it stick. Can't save and reset, fails training, resets these setting. Push power until shutdown boots into safemode, resets again those setting...


I hope you did not try the settings I put a link to one by one, they should be applied at the same time, then save and exit (F10).

CLDO_VPP can be applied by (the easy way):

-Testing the value in
-Changing RAM boot voltage by a notch, this will force the PC to shutdown
-Hit F10 and save+exit
-Hold down the Reset key on the panel of the PC right after the PC shuts down till the PC turns on

That´s it.

Edit: And look at the post above...you need to make profiles to make it easy for your self. Thank you Gadfly








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> What is you reasoning behind disabling RTTnom?


So the RAM can operate at 2 RZQ values. The ram will have to operate using 2 impedance values, which are RttPark = 240 ohm and RttWr = 80 ohm.
When it´s not writing, then it falls to 240 ohm. With RttNom ( which I assume is Rtt Nominal) then it will operate at 3 values, unless RttWr = RttNom = 80 ohm.

The settings I used earlier was:

RttNom = RZQ/3 = 80 ohm
RttWr = RZQ/3 = 80 ohm
RttPark = RZQ/1 = 240 ohm

Or, which also works:

RttNom = Disabled
RttWr = RZQ/3 = 80 ohm
RttPark = RZQ/1 = 240 ohm

I hope this makes sense.


----------



## Mandarb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> You have to set everything and then before you save and exit, you save your settings to a profile (under tools, overclocking profiles), then save and exit. If training fails, then before you do anything else, you go back into profiles and load the profile which will restore all the AMD options.
> 
> As for VDDP, what are you running?
> 
> I tend to run 800 or 880 for just about everything. Though, I do have some memory that like 945 for 3200.


Haven't really changed, auto which should equal 950mV afaik. Worked so far in 1401.

But your method doesn't help in applying it as it says you need a cold boot in between, i.e. power cycling. Or do I understand something wrong.

Or go and set RAM speed lower, set VDDP, reboot, shut off, reboot, set 3200MHz, reboot?


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I hope you did not try the settings I put a link to one by one, they should be applied at the same time, then save and exit (F10).
> 
> CLDO_VPP can be applied by (the easy way):
> 
> -Testing the value in
> -Changing RAM boot voltage by a notch, this will force the PC to shutdown
> -Hit F10 and save+exit
> -Hold down the Reset key on the panel of the PC right after the PC shuts down till the PC turns on
> 
> That´s it.
> 
> Edit: And look at the post above...you need to make profiles to make it easy for your self. Thank you Gadfly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the RAM can operate at 2 RZQ values. The ram will have to operate using 2 impedance values, which are RttPark = 240 ohm and RttWr = 80 ohm.
> When it´s not writing, then it falls to 240 ohm. With RttNom ( which I assume is Rtt Nominal) then it will operate at 3 values, unless RttWr = RttNom = 80 ohm.
> 
> The settings I used earlier was:
> 
> RttNom = RZQ/3 = 80 ohm
> RttWr = RZQ/3 = 80 ohm
> RttPark = RZQ/1 = 240 ohm
> 
> Or, which also works:
> 
> RttNom = Disabled
> RttWr = RZQ/3 = 80 ohm
> RttPark = RZQ/1 = 240 ohm
> 
> I hope this makes sense.


Hmm... I will have to try that.


----------



## lcbbcl

Guys who is using F4-3200C14D-32GVK (2x16GB) can give me some tips to make my ram stable?
I used many settings what i found in this thread but its no error free with HCI.
I don't remember in witch UEFI version i manage to make them stable,now im using 1403.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Hmm... I will have to try that.


You may also be able to reduce the RAM voltage by combining them with CAD values, if you are using 1401 or 1403. I use 20 - 20 - 40 - 60, which gives good results.


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> Guys who is using F4-3200C14D-32GVK (2x16GB) can give me some tips to make my ram stable?
> I used many settings what i found in this thread but its no error free with HCI.
> I don't remember in witch UEFI version i manage to make them stable,now im using 1403.


Is there any hope of us NOT having to jump through 5000 hoops and hours of tweaking to just run our rams rated freaking speeds? I literally check this thread once a week, read the latest posts about people farting with god-knows-what settings, and still struggling to hit rated timings.

Ryzen is still a buggy POS 4-5 months in, and this motherboard isn't helping. I'm literally worse off to this day than I was at BIOS 1001.

At what point does ASUS completely start over with this BIOS? I feel like it needs to be throw in the garbage and started from scratch.


----------



## Martin778

I'm now not getting F9's at cold starts but rather QCode 22 and a red LED. Only safe boot and reappling the OC settings work







Anyone an idea?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Is there any hope of us NOT having to jump through 5000 hoops and hours of tweaking to just run our rams rated freaking speeds? I literally check this thread once a week, read the latest posts about people farting with god-knows-what settings, and still struggling to hit rated timings.
> 
> Ryzen is still a buggy POS 4-5 months in, and this motherboard isn't helping. I'm literally worse off to this day than I was at BIOS 1001.
> 
> At what point does ASUS completely start over with this BIOS? I feel like it needs to be throw in the garbage and started from scratch.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/20930#post_26183912 More than 2 weeks ago

And the updated optional version:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/21620#post_26196940 More than 1 week ago

This is for you that have trouble booting at 3200MT/s, some members that had trouble booting did get good results out of it. It may or may not work for you, and don´t test 1 setting at a time, it does not work that way.


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Is there any hope of us NOT having to jump through 5000 hoops and hours of tweaking to just run our rams rated freaking speeds? I literally check this thread once a week, read the latest posts about people farting with god-knows-what settings, and still struggling to hit rated timings.
> 
> Ryzen is still a buggy POS 4-5 months in, and this motherboard isn't helping. I'm literally worse off to this day than I was at BIOS 1001.
> 
> At what point does ASUS completely start over with this BIOS? I feel like it needs to be throw in the garbage and started from scratch.


Oh dear...


----------



## quakeguy

I tried looking but I can't find it - Where can I disable AMD Cool and Quiet? Apparently it causes stuttering on OC'd Ryzens.


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Is there any hope of us NOT having to jump through 5000 hoops and hours of tweaking to just run our rams rated freaking speeds? I literally check this thread once a week, read the latest posts about people farting with god-knows-what settings, and still struggling to hit rated timings.
> 
> Ryzen is still a buggy POS 4-5 months in, and this motherboard isn't helping. I'm literally worse off to this day than I was at BIOS 1001.
> 
> At what point does ASUS completely start over with this BIOS? I feel like it needs to be throw in the garbage and started from scratch.


I agree with you till certain point,sometimes i want also to throw my pc from 3rd floor,but intel have also new CPU line.
UEFI its also a mess right now,some settings you find them in 2 different places.
All recommend to use grey slots,in my case if i use grey slots ProcODT can't be less then 80ohm because i will have insta F9,but if i populate the black slots i can boot with 68ohm.Also at default settings(2133mhz), timings are different from grey to black slots.
Are so many new settings witch i don't know what are doing and im tired to change random settings without knowing what i do.
In UEFI i have BankGroupSwap = enable but ryzen timing checker its says disable(or maybe are 2 options with the same name) so i don't know what to belive about UEFI how he apply your changes


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Is there any hope of us NOT having to jump through 5000 hoops and hours of tweaking to just run our rams rated freaking speeds? I literally check this thread once a week, read the latest posts about people farting with god-knows-what settings, and still struggling to hit rated timings.
> 
> Ryzen is still a buggy POS 4-5 months in, and this motherboard isn't helping. I'm literally worse off to this day than I was at BIOS 1001.
> 
> At what point does ASUS completely start over with this BIOS? I feel like it needs to be throw in the garbage and started from scratch.


Rated by whom? AMD itself never promised high ram speeds. Not even 3200. You are purchasing RAM that is rated by the ram distributors, tested for intel, and then complain that it doesn't run on AMD Ryzen.


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Rated by whom? AMD itself never promised high ram speeds. Not even 3200. You are purchasing RAM that is rated by the ram distributors, tested for intel, and then complain that it doesn't run on AMD Ryzen.


Witch Intel CPU support 3200+?
I think that y0bailey talk about the "low speed" of UEFI rellease/fix problems.Only people like you,skilled and with knowledge are able to trick the settings.and if you are able to "fix" the problem,asus should fix for all.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> Guys who is using F4-3200C14D-32GVK (2x16GB) can give me some tips to make my ram stable?
> I used many settings what i found in this thread but its no error free with HCI.
> I don't remember in witch UEFI version i manage to make them stable,now im using 1403.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any hope of us NOT having to jump through 5000 hoops and hours of tweaking to just run our rams rated freaking speeds? I literally check this thread once a week, read the latest posts about people farting with god-knows-what settings, and still struggling to hit rated timings.
> 
> Ryzen is still a buggy POS 4-5 months in, and this motherboard isn't helping. I'm literally worse off to this day than I was at BIOS 1001.
> 
> At what point does ASUS completely start over with this BIOS? I feel like it needs to be throw in the garbage and started from scratch.
Click to expand...

AMD Ryzen rated speed is 2666 for single sided and 2400 for double I think most people can get that far. Everything else is overclocking


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Rated by whom? AMD itself never promised high ram speeds. Not even 3200. You are purchasing RAM that is rated by the ram distributors, tested for intel, and then complain that it doesn't run on AMD Ryzen.


I understand your point here, however it still doesn't negate the fact that I was 3200 stable on BIOS 1001, and since then I haven't been. Things are getting WORSE for me.

So yes, the timings/etc. weren't promised, but it's kinda silly to think they shouldn't be achieved...let alone things that were once stable are no longer stable.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Is there any hope of us NOT having to jump through 5000 hoops and hours of tweaking to just run our rams rated freaking speeds? I literally check this thread once a week, read the latest posts about people farting with god-knows-what settings, and still struggling to hit rated timings.
> 
> Ryzen is still a buggy POS 4-5 months in, and this motherboard isn't helping. I'm literally worse off to this day than I was at BIOS 1001.
> 
> At what point does ASUS completely start over with this BIOS? I feel like it needs to be throw in the garbage and started from scratch.


Rated speeds on what IMC? Just about all memory is rated to run a certain speed, voltage and timings with Intel's IMC's (usually via XMP). This is 100% meaningless when you install the ram in a Ryzen system. The IMC's are not the same, and thus, the speeds, timing and voltages are also not the same.

Keep in mind that most of the bios does not come from Asus, but from AMD in the form of a core bios package. If you want to be mad, be made at AMD, Asus and ROG has bent over backwards to make the best out of the AMD core bios.

Asus publishes a list of certified memory kits that will run a certain speeds and timings on the CH6, you can find it on the Asus website under the "Memory QVL", if you memory is on that list, and is supported, it will run the speeds Asus says it will run. If you want to overclock beyond that (remember, Ryzen only officially supports 2666 MT/s) then it is a roll of the dice and the rest is up to the silicon lottery.


----------



## Mandarb

Update: reflahed 1403, now again running at 1401 settings stable.


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> Update: reflahed 1403, now again running at 1401 settings stable.


good to know. i'm running 1401 and wanting to update.

have 3200 14-13-13-13-30-44 stable on RAM and [email protected] don't want to lose that


----------



## sadaharu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Is there any hope of us NOT having to jump through 5000 hoops and hours of tweaking to just run our rams rated freaking speeds? I literally check this thread once a week, read the latest posts about people farting with god-knows-what settings, and still struggling to hit rated timings.
> 
> Ryzen is still a buggy POS 4-5 months in, and this motherboard isn't helping. I'm literally worse off to this day than I was at BIOS 1001.
> 
> At what point does ASUS completely start over with this BIOS? I feel like it needs to be throw in the garbage and started from scratch.


i feel same things with you.

even if you say something about MOBO on the official ASUS forum. Every person is just trying to insult you whatever you say.

I got job 9 a.m to 6 p.m . Not much enough free time to spend on some "ROG" mobo. I know there is A LOT INFORMATION in here. But 2272 PAGES !!!!!! Not everyone has a lot of time like you guys. That s why people choose ROG ASUS. That mobo should have been too good for everyone tries to use it at the first place. Not spending HOURS DAYS WEEKS to get stabilize. (yeah" rog "word doesnt related to bios or whatsoever blah blah) anything.

There is no difference between mid-weight x370 pro and heavy weight champion C6H. Sorry that wasnt completely true. Pro or Prime whatever other mobo you sold, has better support than C6H. ( just dont even get started that shuttyy beta bioses)

Updated agesa 1.0.0.6
Improved system stability.

Yeah thanks. That was really informative.

Spent two more weeks on beta 1403 bios. Two weeks later, release the same thing )(on official website). Again thank you ASUS.

That QVL list. I have never seen something that much useless. There is 2 ram kits there are not even on SALE! (32gb flare x one's).

I keep my words away from ELMOR. He s a really nice guy who tries to help people.

My anger is for mostly AMD and some for ASUS.

New MOBO's needs 6-7 months to get things right. Well, it was about to 5 months and god know when they will release a new BIOS.

Aura lighting -> still buggy.

Bios -> still buggy.

Temperatures -> still buggy.

Fan control -> still buggy as hell. (yeah heat joke)

Intel is s*it. Nvidia is just an arrogant little ......

But AMD. You have a chance to destroy both of them. But again and again. You f. . . up. You are good. But just good. r7 series is just a BEAST. "But you are not feeding the beast with MOBO and RAM."

God damn why the hell didnt you tell MOBO-RAM Manufacturers " Hey guys we are gonna release new CPU. Get ready for it. Its gonna blow up. So start producing new RAM kits also. "

Blow up my as.s.s.

Im not even started with RX Vega. IM tired of defending you AMD.

Attack me fanboys. Im getting tired of being nice to anyone. Also with your irreconcilable attitude is just rude. Defend them. Go ahead. Insulting me solves everyting.

Even g.skill tech guy told : " they did a great job of hyping things up. "

whatever.


----------



## Ramad

I went from 2933MT/s on 2666MT/s divider at BCLK 110 to 3200MT/s now and have tried almost every BIOS and every setting. I knew what I was going into when I bought my hardware, and I already knew that AMD platform has always been about RAM latency, not RAM speed. And I was looking for efficiency with Ryzen, not how many MHz it can run at.

This is like AMD64 days again, and I´m glad for it, plug and play (Intel) is not my for me, because I like to tune every setting to get the most out of my system.

PC using now days is more of a show off of "See how fast I can run my CPU" or "See how much money I can throw away on hardware", I mean who buys RAM rated at 4200+MHz that is not supported by the CPU or the motherboard? But this is how it is now.

Before you rant about how you cannot run your RAM at the rated speed, what did you try, did you look at all the settings in the BIOS, are you testing your system, using the right tools, do you know what are doing?

If you don´t have the time or the patience to get the result, then you should have bought a B350 motherboard with RAM rated @2666MT/s and you would have been fine.


----------



## quakeguy

Anyone know how to disable AMD Cool and Quiet in this BIOS?


----------



## gupsterg

*Damn lotta whingers* are back







.

The ASUS Prime X370 Pro does not have AMD CBS menu. So no PStates, no CLDO_VDDP and other settings like BankGroupSwap. The owners have resorted to UEFI mod to get features.

ASUS Strix X370-F Gaming again no PStates, confirmed by owner on OCuk, more than likely no AMD CBS, so as above there will be settings missing.

Ahh loopy temperature reading!?

Well all vendors got some quirk.

AMD in a way to blame for temperature offsets. TBH if members view the sensor data in HWiNFO then they can know how to set UEFI. TBH now with UEFI 1403 it doesn't matter if you have non X or X CPU, best to go Sense Mi Skew: Disabled. Fans will definitely work as they should. I have seen 1700X/1800X CPU data from members that wanted help on several occasions.

*Anyone got nothing constructive to share or help another user, sell your C6H board and go enjoy other vendor boards*







. *Unsubscribe from this thread and don't get ASUS again*







.

*Damn ungrateful attitude* with all the help Elmor / [email protected] / The Stilt has placed in this thread.
*
Truly sick and tired of the whingeing.*

*Go checkout the other mobo threads on AM4, today saw member angry at Biostar GT7, plenty of Giga boards bricking as well in the K7 thread, anyone what links?* I can fill pages from all the AM4 threads I read







.


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> *Damn lotta whingers* are back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The ASUS Prime X370 Pro does not have AMD CBS menu. So no PStates, no CLDO_VDDP and other settings like BankGroupSwap. The owners have resorted to UEFI mod to get features.
> 
> ASUS Strix X370-F Gaming again no PStates, confirmed by owner on OCuk, more than likely no AMD CBS, so as above there will be settings missing.
> 
> Ahh loopy temperature reading!?
> 
> Well all vendors got some quirk.
> 
> AMD in a way to blame for temperature offsets. TBH if members view the sensor data in HWiNFO then they can know how to set UEFI. TBH now with UEFI 1403 it doesn't matter if you have non X or X CPU, best to go Sense Mi Skew: Disabled. Fans will definitely work as they should. I have seen 1700X/1800X CPU data from members that wanted help on several occasions.
> 
> *Anyone got nothing constructive to share or help another user, sell your C6H board and go enjoy other vendor boards*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *Unsubscribe from this thread and don't get ASUS again*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *Damn ungrateful attitude* with all the help Elmor / [email protected] / The Stilt has placed in this thread.
> *
> Truly sick and tired of the whingeing.*
> 
> *Go checkout the other mobo threads on AM4, today saw member angry at Biostar GT7, plenty of Giga boards bricking as well in the K7 thread, anyone what links?* I can fill pages from all the AM4 threads I read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


So you think this whole Ryzen release has been acceptable? And you think this motherboard hasn't been overly-buggy to the point of near unacceptable?

Don't get me wrong, elmor is great...but this is still a buggy product 4-5 months in...to the point that it isn't enjoyable to use.

So call me a whiner all you want, but Ryzen is a dumpster fire and Asus hasn't got the fire extinguisher.

I started off optimistic, i did a lot of work with NVMe driver issues and posted the fixes here...but the only reason I haven't jumped ship on Ryzen is because I'm too cheep/optimistic for my own good, and I don't really NEED to overclock (I just like to). I keep hoping the BIOS of my dreams arrives, but it doesn't exist.

Take off your fanboy glasses for 5 minutes and realize this whole thing has been awful....in fact it's been 22,000+ posts awful.


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> *Damn lotta whingers* are back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The ASUS Prime X370 Pro does not have AMD CBS menu. So no PStates, no CLDO_VDDP and other settings like BankGroupSwap. The owners have resorted to UEFI mod to get features.
> 
> ASUS Strix X370-F Gaming again no PStates, confirmed by owner on OCuk, more than likely no AMD CBS, so as above there will be settings missing.
> 
> Ahh loopy temperature reading!?
> 
> Well all vendors got some quirk.
> 
> AMD in a way to blame for temperature offsets. TBH if members view the sensor data in HWiNFO then they can know how to set UEFI. TBH now with UEFI 1403 it doesn't matter if you have non X or X CPU, best to go Sense Mi Skew: Disabled. Fans will definitely work as they should. I have seen 1700X/1800X CPU data from members that wanted help on several occasions.
> 
> *Anyone got nothing constructive to share or help another user, sell your C6H board and go enjoy other vendor boards*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *Unsubscribe from this thread and don't get ASUS again*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *Damn ungrateful attitude* with all the help Elmor / Raja[email protected] / The Stilt has placed in this thread.
> *
> Truly sick and tired of the whingeing.*
> 
> *Go checkout the other mobo threads on AM4, today saw member angry at Biostar GT7, plenty of Giga boards bricking as well in the K7 thread, anyone what links?* I can fill pages from all the AM4 threads I read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


wowow with all respect your attitude its better if you tell us to sell the board and get another brand?
today you saw a guy angry at biostar? how many you see here everyday frustrated?
if this thread have 2273 pages and other brands have less is for something no?we said...oo the great asus up and down.
if other boards don't have in UEFI some option..maybe its even better. why to have something what dosen't work?
nobody said about Elmor,Raja,Slilt that they don't want to fix,they are employers like many of us and our boss its saying what to do.
we just say that ASUS don't "focus enough" on C6H,because i think at selling is number 1


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> _Anyone got nothing constructive to share or help another user, sell your C6H board and go enjoy other vendor boards_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Unsubscribe from this thread and don't get ASUS again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . [/I]


*I have one. Stop nut nugging ASUS products. At this point I can't return this board.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> _Damn ungrateful attitude with all the help Elmor / [email protected] / The Stilt has placed in this thread._
> _Truly sick and tired of the whingeing._


*I paid for this board, they are paid to do their job- simple as that.
Board was self bricking at the launch, bios is starting to get OK now but then, dropping DTS support after 3 months is not cool, that's bait and run.
Not my fault you are here all day long trying and ready to defend the board, pretending that there are no issues with it. Maybe you should get a job ?*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Go checkout the other mobo threads on AM4, today saw member angry at Biostar GT7, plenty of Giga boards bricking as well in the K7 thread, anyone what links? I can fill pages from all the AM4 threads I read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


*Biostar ? Is that what you are comparing the C6H BIOS to, the biostar gt7? Oh well, I think the ASUS bios is a little better but OK.

You know whats interesting ? Here the C6H, is perfect by your eyes. Funny enoug, on other forums you have a slightly different opinion about it.







*


----------



## Fediuld

Has anyone tried the CH6 Wifi edition and any differences with the "initial" one?


----------



## roybotnik

Has anyone tried Ryzen Master lately?

I was reading through AMD's guide for it and saw that they mentioned P1 and P2 states being enabled when OCing. I tried it out today and sure enough it downclocks as expected. I was able to stress test at 4.0ghz at 1.4V with no issues and no windows hardware errors. In fact the SVI2 Core Voltage was showing 1.35V under full load and yet I had no problems.

When OCing via P-States, I need to use an offset of 0.06875 which results in 1.425V, otherwise I get errors. I suppose that bypassing the integrated voltage regulators in OC mode actually makes a difference? I've read that setting the P0 state is supposed to enable OC mode... but I'm not sure about it due to the VID values I see. I like the fact that OCing with ryzen master doesn't require an offset and results in correct VID values. And of course setting the multiplier manually in the BIOS always results in the windows event log saying that power management is disabled, so there's no downclocking.

Going to stick with using Ryzen Master now.


----------



## MuddyPaws

no i dont belive it Ryzen here is working great !! only had 3 reboot's in 5 min's. i'd say thats a chitting world record





















blazing fast reboot's though. thats a winner.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> So you think this whole Ryzen release has been acceptable? And you think this motherboard hasn't been overly-buggy to the point of near unacceptable?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, elmor is great...but this is still a buggy product 4-5 months in...to the point that it isn't enjoyable to use.
> 
> So call me a whiner all you want, but Ryzen is a dumpster fire and Asus hasn't got the fire extinguisher.
> 
> I started off optimistic, i did a lot of work with NVMe driver issues and posted the fixes here...but the only reason I haven't jumped ship on Ryzen is because I'm too cheep/optimistic for my own good, and I don't really NEED to overclock (I just like to). I keep hoping the BIOS of my dreams arrives, but it doesn't exist.
> 
> Take off your fanboy glasses for 5 minutes and realize this whole thing has been awful....in fact it's been 22,000+ posts awful.


IMO it has been no less buggy than other platforms. I enjoy my rig. If it's hasn't been enjoyable for you then why not sell up? go another board or Intel.

I'm not wearing fanboy glasses







.

Like I stated the lesser boards in range don't have options. A member on here got a K7 recently and guess what? after trying it he went back to C6H, link, as that poster and I spoke via PM at the time he has highlighted issue of C6H to Elmor and hopefully a fix will come.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> wowow with all respect your attitude its better if you tell us to sell the board and get another brand?
> today you saw a guy angry at biostar? how many you see here everyday frustrated?
> if this thread have 2273 pages and other brands have less is for something no?we said...oo the great asus up and down.
> if other boards don't have in UEFI some option..maybe its even better. why to have something what dosen't work?
> nobody said about Elmor,Raja,Slilt that they don't want to fix,they are employers like many of us and our boss its saying what to do.
> we just say that ASUS don't "focus enough" on C6H,because i think at selling is number 1


Why do you think ASUS not focus on C6H? there have been many more UEFI releases for C6H than any other mobo. From what I can tell they are going flat out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> *I have one. Stop nut nugging ASUS products. At this point I can't return this board.*
> *I paid for this board, they are paid to do their job- simple as that.
> Board was self bricking at the launch, bios is starting to get OK now but then, dropping DTS support after 3 months is not cool, that's bait and run.
> Not my fault you are here all day long trying and ready to defend the board, pretending that there are no issues with it. Maybe you should get a job ?*
> *Biostar ? Is that what you are comparing the C6H BIOS to, the biostar gt7? Oh well, I think the ASUS bios is a little better but OK.
> 
> You know whats interesting ? Here the C6H, is perfect by your eyes. Funny enoug, on other forums you have a slightly different opinion about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have job thank you







, you or any other did not pay for my rig. I am self employed, I work as and when I wish and have a lotta control over my life, so yeah I can be online a lot







.

I pre-order C6H on 01/03/17, received 10/03/17, 0902 was out on that day so IMO quick response to brick fix.

I'm not comparing C6H to Biostar GT7, I was stating another board which has issues. I also mentioned K7, did that go unnoticed? Taichi there are options which Chew* has said don't work, virtually monthly Buildzoid has had a video up concerning Taichi having issues in UEFI that he does not like.

Elmor explained on ROG forum that DTS was never advertised, he also explained they have no license for it on C6H. I'll be honest I disable onboard sound as don't use it and I never bought the board for sound.

*What forum have I got a differing opinion on C6H?* please link so I may give some context if my post conveyed differently to what post was supposed to be.

After UEFI 0902 I was unimpressed about the way UEFI set Super IO mode, Elmor provided an app, yeah I didn't want app truthfully, but now UEFI 1403 does not require that app. So all sorted.

Early on HWiNFO due to how it accessed Super IO chip had issues, providing data to Mumak and him working with Elmor/ASUS, sorted very quickly. AIDA64 has been slow on the uptake IMO but a recent beta has addressed issue. I can link Praz sharing some info on C6H to AIDA64 author on his forum months ago.

Yeah I had issues early on when Q-Code: F9 resetting AMD CBS would result in overvolting of CPU. Through a member and some chatting to Elmor fathomed to knock out Core Performance Boost in UEFI and all would be well. Repeatedly that info was shared at the time in thread so members knew, could tell others and I added to OP of my thread the info.

Yeah I have rare intermittent Q-Code: F9 still, but that is it. I did ~26 posts of mobo in my most recent testing and then had 1x Q-Code: F9. Usually over the course of 24hrs I would never do that many starts and shutdowns, so I am testing as much as I can and providing feedback to Elmor / thread, so hopefully UEFI improve.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fediuld*
> 
> Has anyone tried the CH6 Wifi edition and any differences with the "initial" one?


No difference.

Elmor has stated in thread, also view PCB images online.

Non WiFi edition has the slot for module. Elmor did ask if module can be sold to non WiFi edition owners but no go.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> +1.
> 
> I have seen Q-Code 8 happen when an app in OS has had an issue and "we" would expect BSOD / stop code.
> 
> Code 8 can occur for so many reasons from my time with this platform.
> 
> Simply put Q-Code 8 means your rig is upset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Again in OP it is highlighted by Elmor some of the codes we see on Q-Code display are "status" codes, no idea what that means
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yep, when I was getting my Q-Code 8 I did a lot of reading before I figured out what it was and things ranged from bad CPU to a cable being plugged in during the night, instead of the during the day. Like there was that much variance lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Well put on Q-Code 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I have a fever, and the only prescription is more cowbell" is what I think my rig is saying at this point, whenever I was Q-8-ing.


ROFL!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> I agree with you till certain point,sometimes i want also to throw my pc from 3rd floor,but intel have also new CPU line.
> UEFI its also a mess right now,some settings you find them in 2 different places.
> All recommend to use grey slots,in my case if i use grey slots ProcODT can't be less then 80ohm because i will have insta F9,but if i populate the black slots i can boot with 68ohm.Also at default settings(2133mhz), timings are different from grey to black slots.
> Are so many new settings witch i don't know what are doing and im tired to change random settings without knowing what i do.
> In UEFI i have BankGroupSwap = enable but ryzen timing checker its says disable(or maybe are 2 options with the same name) so i don't know what to belive about UEFI how he apply your changes


Yeah the UEFI BIOS's still need some work for sure. But to be honest, this has been the most stable AM4 board I have used, at least in my experience. This platform is just a mess right now. I still love it, but it needs to mature a lot.


----------



## majestynl

Please @gupsterg don't waste your time on people who won't understand hardware. If they had any experience on different boards or new platforms they wouldn't talk noob stories.

I own different am4 boards from different brands, all S H I T compared to CH6. Most issues here are related to OC and with OC you never have guarantees.

JUST TAKE IT OR LEAVE IT!!!


----------



## BUFUMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> This is very confusing man lol.
> 
> So you are saying that the SATA driver from 2015 is in fact related to the GPU driver? And the PCI is the chipset driver?
> 
> I think i understand now. But shouldn't the SATA drivers be AMD instead of MS?


This is exactly what i recognized since release of this beta ****. All devices are with stock Ms driver. Acapi stock ms driver, Sata is old and f***in slow. There is now way to solve this. If u search for sata driver u will find my issues with this driver support.

I did up to 15 new installations on win 10 try to figure out the best drivers.

My solution was to install acapi manually, and deal with ms stock sata driver.... But for my this is really bad. I changed from SandyBridge to Ryzen to get new parts and drivers (support). What i get is slow sata performence and beta software\bios. Imo a big fail since 4months. Its interesting that almost nobody cares the bad driver situation. Everybody is distracted with getting his ram over 3ghz.....

Btw not all customers are reading in forums like this to get their system running.

With regards

Bufu


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*
> 
> Yep, when I was getting my Q-Code 8 I did a lot of reading before I figured out what it was and things ranged from bad CPU to a cable being plugged in during the night, instead of the during the day. Like there was that much variance lol.


Most my figuring out of Q-Code 8 was meddling







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*
> 
> Yeah the UEFI BIOS's still need some work for sure. But to be honest, this has been the most stable AM4 board I have used, at least in my experience. This platform is just a mess right now. I still love it, but it needs to mature a lot.


True. I would like PState 0 VID to be changeable to an increase and not make CPU stick to lower state when changed, but that I guess would be AMD AGESA.

I saw your thread on TPU where the C6H has component of DRAM VRM fall off







, I guess Amazon sorted the RMA quick?

And also noted the issues with other boards you had, hopefully that run of issues with PC HW is over for you







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Please @gupsterg don't waste your time on people who won't understand hardware. If they had any experience on different boards or new platforms they wouldn't talk noob stories.
> 
> I own different am4 boards from different brands, all S H I T compared to CH6. Most issues here are related to OC and with OC you never have guarantees.
> 
> JUST TAKE IT OR LEAVE IT!!!










.

I read a lot of Ryzen threads.

a) to see if there is something another has experienced that may help me / us.
b) to see if the grass is greener else where and honestly I can say it isn't.

I have said it before, this is my 1st motherboard I paid £240 for. If I truly believed another offering was better I would have got it.

I just had a few matches now of SWBF between my last post and this and damn luv'd every second







.


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> This is exactly what i recognized since release of this beta ****. All devices are with stock Ms driver. Acapi stock ms driver, Sata is old and f***in slow. There is now way to solve this. If u search for sata driver u will find my issues with this driver support.
> 
> I did up to 15 new installations on win 10 try to figure out the best drivers.
> 
> My solution was to install acapi manually, and deal with ms stock sata driver.... But for my this is really bad. I changed from SandyBridge to Ryzen to get new parts and drivers (support). What i get is slow sata performence and beta software\bios. Imo a big fail since 4months. It interesting that almost nobody cares the bad driver situation. Everybody is distracted with getting his ram over 3ghz.....
> 
> With regards
> 
> Bufu


You can consider yourself lucky if you have time to spend in windows and test the drivers,we spend our time in bios.its a trade-off what i can say
i saw the problem with drivers in the first day after assembling the pc.my sata driver also its from 2015


----------



## BUFUMAN

I just had a little bit of luck, to pass that bios stuff. My trident ram worked almost fine from day one. I never sit so many hours on system to get it run stable.... One month. Every day after work from 1930-0000. And this s*** reboots on first windows boot every day. Disabled fastboot. Didn't helped really. I deal with it now. But i hate this situation....


----------



## Ramad

Newer drivers does not mean they are better. AHCI protocol have not changed. If a driver is working well then there is no need to change it. Drivers are meant to add support of the operating system to the hardware or to address an issue with the hardware.Nobody is asking why Microsoft generic drivers are dated 2006 on a 2016/2017 operating system?

Now I remember what drove me away from forums in the past years.


----------



## BUFUMAN

My question to Elmor can u post a picture of your device manger with details for Sata/Acapi?? It would be helpfull. Thx

With regards
Bufu


----------



## BUFUMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Newer drivers does not mean they are better. AHCI protocol have not changed. If a driver is working well then there is no need to change it. Drivers are meant to add support of the operating system to the hardware or to address an issue with the hardware.Nobody is asking why Microsoft generic drivers are dated 2006 on a 2016/2017 operating system?
> 
> Now I remember what drove me away from forums in the past years.


Can u explain me why intel provides new sata drivers? Thx.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> Can u explain me why intel provides new sata drivers? Thx.


Because of slow read/write speeds. I suggest you look at their "Known Issues" that follows in the download page to see what they are dealing with. Ryzen´s south bridge is connected to the CPU via a 4x PCI-E link, even a "shi**y" Microsoft driver will give you higher read/write speeds on your SATA ports.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Ok thx.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> I am ready to throw out my Ryzen rig into the window.
> My Prime95 tests meant nothing, as after repeated 13h worth of blend, I'm back at square one with fails upon fails upon fails.
> After a week of trying to find stable settings, I've finally isolated the issue to RAM being the culprit for errors and code-8-ing. Now, running 20 loops of maximum IBT test with all ram used, as oppose to prime95 blend using 1/3 of it.


Use 30 loops, I often see it fail at around loop 27.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> Ok thx.


I´m not trying to prove you wrong in any way, I´m just trying to help clear the wrong understanding of "New drivers are always better".

Please read here: https://downloadmirror.intel.com/26865/eng/release_notes_15_7_pv.htm


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> I am ready to throw out my Ryzen rig into the window.
> My Prime95 tests meant nothing, as after repeated 13h worth of blend, I'm back at square one with fails upon fails upon fails.
> After a week of trying to find stable settings, I've finally isolated the issue to RAM being the culprit for errors and code-8-ing. Now, running 20 loops of maximum IBT test with all ram used, as oppose to prime95 blend using 1/3 of it.
> 
> Anyway, is geardown on auto (enabled) takes a huuuuge hit in computational power according to IBT (difference in 9 gflops).Does that seem about right?


IBT or p95 are not going to take you very far in ferreting out a ram issue. Use GSAT running under BASH if you would rather not make a LInux boot drive. The alternative is PuppyLinux. Runs perfectly off a USB stick. Frankly, repeated multihour sessions with p95 or IBT or OCCT will cause problems on their own.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> Some B350 based boards have better support for ram than this one. FYI


None that I've come across. To be fair, the platform has completely missed the ram boat. Sure, blame Intel or who ever you want to, but it's AMD's responsibility to ensure that overclocking ram on their new flagship platform is not a campaign for experts only. My








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> *I have one. Stop nut nugging ASUS products. At this point I can't return this board.*
> *I paid for this board, they are paid to do their job- simple as that.
> Board was self bricking at the launch, bios is starting to get OK now but then, dropping DTS support after 3 months is not cool, that's bait and run.
> Not my fault you are here all day long trying and ready to defend the board, pretending that there are no issues with it. Maybe you should get a job ?*
> *Biostar ? Is that what you are comparing the C6H BIOS to, the biostar gt7? Oh well, I think the ASUS bios is a little better but OK.
> You know whats interesting ? Here the C6H, is perfect by your eyes. Funny enoug, on other forums you have a slightly different opinion about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Unless your board is broken or or your CPU is a complete potato (and it does happen) - and don;t take this personally - most :I can;t even get my system to run stable" complaints are rooted to the keyboard side of the problem.
There will always be more complaints about ASUS boards simply because they have such a large share (more than others combined) share of the market.


----------



## ShiftyJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Please @gupsterg don't waste your time on people who won't understand hardware. If they had any experience on different boards or new platforms they wouldn't talk noob stories.
> 
> I own different am4 boards from different brands, all S H I T compared to CH6. Most issues here are related to OC and with OC you never have guarantees.
> 
> JUST TAKE IT OR LEAVE IT!!!


uhh no, sk hynix sticks still do not work on this board.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> IBT or p95 are not going to take you very far in ferreting out a ram issue. Use GSAT running under BASH if you would rather not make a LInux boot drive. The alternative is PuppyLinux. Runs perfectly off a USB stick. Frankly, repeated multihour sessions with p95 or IBT or OCCT will cause problems on their own.


If temps are within normal range and nothing is overvolted out of the safe reach, what problems can there be?


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> I am ready to throw out my Ryzen rig into the window.
> My Prime95 tests meant nothing, as after repeated 13h worth of blend, I'm back at square one with fails upon fails upon fails.
> After a week of trying to find stable settings, I've finally isolated the issue to RAM being the culprit for errors and code-8-ing. Now, running 20 loops of maximum IBT test with all ram used, as oppose to prime95 blend using 1/3 of it.
> 
> Anyway, is geardown on auto (enabled) takes a huuuuge hit in computational power according to IBT (difference in 9 gflops).Does that seem about right?
> 
> 
> 
> IBT or p95 are not going to take you very far in ferreting out a ram issue. Use GSAT running under BASH if you would rather not make a LInux boot drive. The alternative is PuppyLinux. Runs perfectly off a USB stick. Frankly, repeated multihour sessions with p95 or IBT or OCCT will cause problems on their own.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> Some B350 based boards have better support for ram than this one. FYI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None that I've come across. To be fair, the platform has completely missed the ram boat. Sure, blame Intel or who ever you want to, but it's AMD's responsibility to ensure that overclocking ram on their new flagship platform is not a campaign for experts only. My
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> *I have one. Stop nut nugging ASUS products. At this point I can't return this board.*
> *I paid for this board, they are paid to do their job- simple as that.
> Board was self bricking at the launch, bios is starting to get OK now but then, dropping DTS support after 3 months is not cool, that's bait and run.
> Not my fault you are here all day long trying and ready to defend the board, pretending that there are no issues with it. Maybe you should get a job ?*
> *Biostar ? Is that what you are comparing the C6H BIOS to, the biostar gt7? Oh well, I think the ASUS bios is a little better but OK.
> You know whats interesting ? Here the C6H, is perfect by your eyes. Funny enoug, on other forums you have a slightly different opinion about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless your board is broken or or your CPU is a complete potato (and it does happen) - and don;t take this personally - most :I can;t even get my system to run stable" complaints are rooted to the keyboard side of the problem.
> There will always be more complaints about ASUS boards simply because they have such a large share (more than others combined) share of the market.
Click to expand...

where do you get your market statistics from?.


----------



## purecain

if your finding you are stable for a considerable time using prime 95 etc yet always eventually fail, amd said that heat creep could cause this scenario. try pointing a fan directly at your ram and redo the tests.
I noticed my ram was getting hot using 16 and 32gb of b-die @3333mhz and 3466mhz with 1.35v actual . hope you get it sorted!


----------



## austinmrs

Guys im about to buy this kit for my ryzen system: F4-3200C14D-16GTZ

Everyone recommends this... But, this is 200€ here. Is there any cheap alternative?


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I've had 3x R7 1700 on this board, failed to reach anything beyond ~3200MHz. Once AGESA 1.0.0.6 UEFI came out 2 I retested and both hit ~3500MHz on 3200MHz rated Samsung B die.
> On latest UEFI, for X CPU, tCTL has had the 20°C offset removed *but* CPU Sensor under Asus Crosshair VI Hero section of HWiNFO has not been set to match tCTL.
> 
> CPU Sensor is Super IO Chip reading tCTL and removing a further 20°C.
> 
> Use Sense MI Skew: Disabled on latest UEFI.
> 
> Then tCTL has the 20°C offset present that AMD state X CPU has. CPU sensor has removed the 20°C offset present that AMD state X CPU has. As the CPU sensor reading is used by UEFI for fan profiling your fans will behave correctly. Then also CPU sensor / tDIE is realistic temperature.
> 
> Reset HWiNFO and you will see tDIE, this will match CPU sensor under Asus Crosshair VI Hero section when Sense MI Skew is set as Disabled.
> 
> 
> 
> Above is image from X CPU on UEFI 1403.


Thank you, Gup'. Yes, I understand that, I'm just confused as to why the behavior can't be made to conform to what my non-X CPU did. Those two temps were in sync. Same motherboard, same 1403, same everything but the CPU. Just a mystery to me.

I will say though, that my fans are not ramping up based on Tctl, but instead seem to come from the "Crosshair VI" section CPU temp shown in HWINFO64. My Tctl might reach say 70 C under stress and before my fans would ramp up pretty good -- but now stress tests which show a 70 C on Tctl don't do that and the fan RPM's are more conformant with the 50 C reported by the motherboard CPU temp. I redid my fan curves to make sure I wasn't going to overheat.

If as someone else suggested HWINFO itself is just subtracting 20 or whatever that doesn't quite work as other utilities seem to be saying 50 C as well. It doesn't make sense on a 4.0 ghz 1800X running at 1.38 or so volts that it would be at 50 C, so I believe Tctl.

Anyway, it's not a big deal -- this things runs great. I just can't let go of inconsistencies, lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> If temps are within normal range and nothing is overvolted out of the safe reach, what problems can there be?


Regarding your post, the question is whether p95 is testing the ram sufficiently. And even when you run a custom blend, with 90% of the installed ram committed, it just is not designed to validate a ram install or OC. GSAT is, and HCi memtest is as good.
What problem can there be? That's my point... because p95 applies certain instruction sets in a continuous and repetitive manner (like hammering the FPU) the unrealistic heat generated forces the user to back down on an OC that would otherwise operate just fine... simply because p95 produces heat, not because it is a very difficult logic stress.
Listen, what trips up these processors is not repetition of the same instruction set, but a rapid and simultaneous call to multiple architectures with different ISs in the execution stack. My x79e-ws workststion would sporadically fail running ab-initio calculation of electron densities (collecting 2-electron integrals in like 3-5 days runs) P95 for 2 days could not replicate the failure. HCi memtest found the ram timing error in 3 hours.

lol - or.. you can throw out the rig.


----------



## GraveNoX

I don't have WIn10 so I want to know which temp is showed into Ryzen Master, 81C or 101C ?
I have 1700X, 1403 UEFI, sensemi skew disabled, T OFFSET 63, HWInfo shows TDIE 81C, TCTL 101C, CPU 81C
81C is the actual temp of the CPU? Should I ignore TCTL reading ? Which is the limit for TDIE ?
Corsair Link shows CPU Package 60-70C at idle which is insane, it should be 40-50C I guess.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Regarding your post, the question is whether p95 is testing the ram sufficiently. And even when you run a custom blend, with 90% of the installed ram committed, it just is not designed to validate a ram install or OC. GSAT is, and HCi memtest is as good.
> What problem can there be? That's my point... because p95 applies certain instruction sets in a continuous and repetitive manner (like hammering the FPU) the unrealistic heat generated forces the user to back down on an OC that would otherwise operate just fine... simply because p95 produces heat, not because it is a very difficult logic stress.
> Listen, what trips up these processors is not repetition of the same instruction set, but a rapid and simultaneous call to multiple architectures with different ISs in the execution stack. My x79e-ws workststion would sporadically fail running ab-initio calculation of electron densities (collecting 2-electron integrals in like 3-5 days runs) P95 for 2 days could not replicate the failure. HCi memtest found the ram timing error in 3 hours.


I agree and disagree and I'll explain why -- not arguing, just making a point about my own testing.

I had times when HCI Memtest (and I bought the pay version) would do 1000% plus coverage and not find a memory problem.

Then, when I would run P95 or even AIDA64 and stress the CPU simultaneously I'd get an error which turned out to be memory related. In AIDA64 it showed up as "Hardware Failure Detected" and in P95 it showed up as threads just dropping out. If you weren't looking at the thread windows in P95 (which is a pain) you could see it in TaskManager as individual threads went to low usage without crashing the machine.

I attribute this to getting the CPU/SOC die good and hot in ways that memory tests alone didn't create and couldn't catch a failure related to CPU/SOC temp.

So I think there is some value in -- once your memory appears stable -- to running those tests to find out if you have further instabilities when the die gets good and hot. In my experience that caused failures which tweaking memory settings corrected.

Just my .02 on that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> I agree and disagree and I'll explain why -- not arguing, just making a point about my own testing.
> 
> I had times when HCI Memtest (and I bought the pay version) would do 1000% plus coverage and not find a memory problem.
> 
> Then, when I would run P95 or even AIDA64 and stress the CPU simultaneously I'd get an error which turned out to be memory related. In AIDA64 it showed up as "Hardware Failure Detected" and in P95 it showed up as threads just dropping out. If you weren't looking at the thread windows in P95 (which is a pain) you could see it in TaskManager as individual threads went to low usage without crashing the machine.
> 
> I attribute this to getting the CPU/SOC die good and hot in ways that memory tests alone didn't create and couldn't catch a failure related to CPU/SOC temp.
> 
> So I think there is some value in -- once your memory appears stable -- to running those tests to find out if you have further instabilities when the die gets good and hot. In my experience that caused failures which tweaking memory settings corrected.
> 
> Just my .02 on that.











it's all good. i simply answered the question asked. USe what works for your configuration.. HIs problem is... no working configuration.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Regarding your post, the question is whether p95 is testing the ram sufficiently. And even when you run a custom blend, with 90% of the installed ram committed, it just is not designed to validate a ram install or OC. GSAT is, and HCi memtest is as good.
> What problem can there be? That's my point... because p95 applies certain instruction sets in a continuous and repetitive manner (like hammering the FPU) the unrealistic heat generated forces the user to back down on an OC that would otherwise operate just fine... simply because p95 produces heat, not because it is a very difficult logic stress.
> Listen, what trips up these processors is not repetition of the same instruction set, but a rapid and simultaneous call to multiple architectures with different ISs in the execution stack. My x79e-ws workststion would sporadically fail running ab-initio calculation of electron densities (collecting 2-electron integrals in like 3-5 days runs) P95 for 2 days could not replicate the failure. HCi memtest found the ram timing error in 3 hours.
> 
> lol - or.. you can throw out the rig.


The problem (at least for me) is that with HCI memtest - it can run circles around just find, but the system would Q-code 8 under stress of Prime of IBT. Which seem to be memory sensitive.

So I'll do both, and then throw my rig out in the window


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> The problem (at least for me) is that with HCI memtest - it can run circles around just find, but the system would Q-code 8 under stress of Prime of IBT. Which seem to be memory sensitive.
> 
> So I'll do both, and then throw my rig out in the window


IMO, if it passes HCI (or better yet - gsat) the fail is not memory related. Sure, it could be insufficiently tuned IMC, core or IO as remnants posted. These substructures/components need ot work together so many times signal alignment and phasing can drive instability.


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> IMO, if it passes HCI (or better yet - gsat) the fail is not memory related. Sure, it could be insufficiently tuned IMC, core or IO as remnants posted.


I mean it's mostly mem related. I can run IBT and OCCT, be stable, and fail P95 within 30 minutes.

I drop my mem OC from 3200 to 2666 and change zero other settings, P95 stable.

So they are intertwined for sure.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Regarding your post, the question is whether p95 is testing the ram sufficiently. And even when you run a custom blend, with 90% of the installed ram committed, it just is not designed to validate a ram install or OC. GSAT is, and HCi memtest is as good.
> What problem can there be? That's my point... because p95 applies certain instruction sets in a continuous and repetitive manner (like hammering the FPU) the unrealistic heat generated forces the user to back down on an OC that would otherwise operate just fine... simply because p95 produces heat, not because it is a very difficult logic stress.
> Listen, what trips up these processors is not repetition of the same instruction set, but a rapid and simultaneous call to multiple architectures with different ISs in the execution stack. My x79e-ws workststion would sporadically fail running ab-initio calculation of electron densities (collecting 2-electron integrals in like 3-5 days runs) P95 for 2 days could not replicate the failure. HCi memtest found the ram timing error in 3 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree and disagree and I'll explain why -- not arguing, just making a point about my own testing.
> 
> I had times when HCI Memtest (and I bought the pay version) would do 1000% plus coverage and not find a memory problem.
> 
> Then, when I would run P95 or even AIDA64 and stress the CPU simultaneously I'd get an error which turned out to be memory related. In AIDA64 it showed up as "Hardware Failure Detected" and in P95 it showed up as threads just dropping out. If you weren't looking at the thread windows in P95 (which is a pain) you could see it in TaskManager as individual threads went to low usage without crashing the machine.
> 
> I attribute this to getting the CPU/SOC die good and hot in ways that memory tests alone didn't create and couldn't catch a failure related to CPU/SOC temp.
> 
> So I think there is some value in -- once your memory appears stable -- to running those tests to find out if you have further instabilities when the die gets good and hot. In my experience that caused failures which tweaking memory settings corrected.
> 
> Just my .02 on that.
Click to expand...

I agree, Prime95 blend tests all sizes of mathematical calculations and takes time to be thorough to find were the CPU is week at integer and floating point calculations.

A CPU only works with ones and zeros, binary. It's all math like prime95. It does not mater what code you feed a processor it only maters how fast it crunches the data. It all about speed and Feed of data.

The CPU does not know from one data set to another it's all One's and Zero's with transistors running at the same clock speed in the cores.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> I mean it's mostly mem related. I can run IBT and OCCT, be stable, and fail P95 within 30 minutes.
> 
> I drop my mem OC from 3200 to 2666 and change zero other settings, P95 stable.
> 
> So they are intertwined for sure.


or simply heat-induced e-migration. A hot FPU will heat the imc and IO substructures. Just speking from experience... it's amazing what controlling heat flux and/or lowering overall temps can do... even in ambient ranges.

Would be curious to see if your effect held if you disabled some of the hotter instruction sets in p95 (FMA3, AVXn etc).


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's all good. i simply answered the question asked. USe what works for your configuration.. HIs problem is... no working configuration.


Ha ha! Thanks. It's been a little tense around here lately, and I didn't want to feed any of THAT, lol.


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Ha ha! Thanks. It's been a little tense around here lately, and I didn't want to feed any of THAT, lol.


I'm pretty sure there is a correlation between the number of new memory bios settings available and the amount of tenseness in this thread.

AKA "Let's make the forum users figure this out, as we (AMD/Asus) never figured it out and we will use your man hours to tune our memory for us"


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> I'm pretty sure there is a correlation between the number of new memory bios settings available and the amount of tenseness in this thread.
> 
> AKA "Let's make the forum users figure this out, as we (AMD/Asus) never figured it out and we will use your man hours to tune our memory for us"


Oh, believe me, I get it. I've been very harsh on ASUS/AMD in the past and I left the ASUS ROG forums because of the sheer volume of fan-boi types over there. I just got tired of it.

ASUS is a victim of AMD's late release of final engineering specs and AMD's total lack of DDR4 experience. This is their first DDR4 computing platform and it's not like using DDR memories in a graphics card where the memory type is preselected and pre-engineered.

I went so far as to suggest that the glowing marketing on ASUS pages was going to lure people in that were not capable of making the platform work and if they were not careful they could end up with a class-action lawsuit. So I'm not weak on criticizing the missteps here.

That said, a high level of complaining is sometimes misplaced on this board. This board is inherently about experimentation, investigation, and learning to master unwieldy hardware. Stable hardware becomes difficult when you try to push it by overclocking. This board -- this forum -- is for people who want to push their platform, not folks who want to buy an "appliance". When I buy a microwave I don't want to "overclock" it -- I just want it to work every single time and cook my food consistently.

I would submit, respectfully, that this is not place for those who just want a system that "works" without a lot of effort. It's just not the point here.

So, while I agree with many of the criticisms and complaints about ASUS/AMD, I also believe progress is being made and if they benefit from what we uncover, that's fair dues.

I have received direct PM help from Elmor DESPITE having criticized him and his colleagues directly in posts they answered and they know I call it as I see it. For them to help me ANYWAY shows character. I like that, and I'm a reluctant fan now, lol.

So, fair enough, it's a mess. But it's an improving mess IF one is willing to put the time in. If one is not, then overclocking -- and especially overclocking a new and immature platform -- is not a wise choice to make.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> *I'm pretty sure there is a correlation between the number of new memory bios settings available and the amount of tenseness in this thread.*
> 
> AKA "Let's make the forum users figure this out, as we (AMD/Asus) never figured it out and we will use your man hours to tune our memory for us"


lol - sums it up well.
a direct correlation.. and frankly, anything needed beyond VDIMM, Timings and core/cache/io tuning is AMD fault. I mean, they hit a home run with this launch - doing exactly what they intended: best bang for the buck. It's the hoops the users needs to jump thru to extract that bang that's driving folks batty.







+1


----------



## hotstocks

I feel the frustration. I have been an overclocker and builder for 20 years. I have finally got my Ryzen system stable at 3.95ghz and 3380mhz C14 memory. It is 100% stable all day long with full cpu and gpu load at the same time, and the best I can get out of it. This took me 3 [email protected]#King months, something I would do on an Intel system in 3 hours to 3 days at most. But what makes me the most frustrated is the random problem that no one can solve. Which is randomly under heavy cpu (all cores) useage or heavy gpu usage, the mouse and system just operate in like 4 fps slow motion mode, instead of being normal and smooth. Or it just randomly freezes the entire system (including clock) for 2 -30 seconds then goes back on it's merry way. I thought it was Nvidia driver related, but it is not since I can get it to happen when making an Acronis backup (uses 16 threads at 100%) while no gpu useage. So this is happening to a lot of people and is totally unnaceptable for daily use. It has happened on every bios, and it is not my 1080 Ti or Samsung 960 Pro (I set the time out to forever, didn't make a difference). I also don't mess around with **** components, I have a 1800X and high end G.Skill B-die, cooled with Corasir H100, many case fans, and Corsair 1000W psu. So no one can say I skimped or have some ****ty component, it is all premium build. This mouse pause/stuttering and system freezing clearly shows this platform is not ready for prime time yet.


----------



## Seth-01

Flash the 1403 bios and .... cold bug still there ...... muist go to the bios, set the memory speed, save and reboot and then it works !


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I feel the frustration. I have been an overclocker and builder for 20 years. I have finally got my Ryzen system stable at 3.95ghz and 3380mhz C14 memory. It is 100% stable all day long with full cpu and gpu load at the same time, and the best I can get out of it. This took me 3 [email protected]#King months, something I would do on an Intel system in 3 hours to 3 days at most. But what makes me the most frustrated is the random problem that no one can solve. Which is randomly under heavy cpu (all cores) useage or heavy gpu usage, the mouse and system just operate in like 4 fps slow motion mode, instead of being normal and smooth. Or it just randomly freezes the entire system (including clock) for 2 -30 seconds then goes back on it's merry way. I thought it was Nvidia driver related, but it is not since I can get it to happen when making an Acronis backup (uses 16 threads at 100%) while no gpu useage. So this is happening to a lot of people and is totally unnaceptable for daily use. It has happened on every bios, and it is not my 1080 Ti or Samsung 960 Pro (I set the time out to forever, didn't make a difference). I also don't mess around with **** components, I have a 1800X and high end G.Skill B-die, cooled with Corasir H100, many case fans, and Corsair 1000W psu. So no one can say I skimped or have some ****ty component, it is all premium build. This mouse pause/stuttering and system freezing clearly shows this platform is not ready for prime time yet.


I see a lot of folks complaining of system freezing with AMD, I would of returned it within the return period and purchased Intel.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> Hey guys I've got a couple of questions as I've just finished my ryzen build and was able to achieve 3.8ghz on 1.35v. But I have some nuances that I'd like to know more info of.
> 
> 1. CPUZ throttle's the chip down to 15.5x muiltiplier if I use manual vcore greater than 1.3v. I had to use offset to get to 1.35v. Is there a fix for this?
> *I'm currently on 1403 BIOS
> 
> 2. Has Asus fixed the Aura SPD issues from the OP? I have both Aura and CAM installed right now and I don't want kill my ram sticks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything else is set to auto.


does anyone have some tips for me?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Most my figuring out of Q-Code 8 was meddling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> True. I would like PState 0 VID to be changeable to an increase and not make CPU stick to lower state when changed, but that I guess would be AMD AGESA.
> 
> I saw your thread on TPU where the C6H has component of DRAM VRM fall off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I guess Amazon sorted the RMA quick?
> 
> And also noted the issues with other boards you had, hopefully that run of issues with PC HW is over for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I read a lot of Ryzen threads.
> 
> a) to see if there is something another has experienced that may help me / us.
> b) to see if the grass is greener else where and honestly I can say it isn't.
> 
> I have said it before, this is my 1st motherboard I paid £240 for. If I truly believed another offering was better I would have got it.
> 
> I just had a few matches now of SWBF between my last post and this and damn luv'd every second
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah they did sort it out on the fly. I got a board two days later considering it ws during 4th of July. That one worked perfectly fine. Newegg is also working on the replacement X370 Taichi as well so I'll have a second board to either assemble another PC with or sell. I just had a 2TB WD Black HDD fail today, luckily it was just a spare storage drive. Hopefully that's the last of issues.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Thank you, Gup'. Yes, I understand that, I'm just confused as to why the behavior can't be made to conform to what my non-X CPU did. Those two temps were in sync. Same motherboard, same 1403, same everything but the CPU. Just a mystery to me.
> 
> I will say though, that my fans are not ramping up based on Tctl, but instead seem to come from the "Crosshair VI" section CPU temp shown in HWINFO64. My Tctl might reach say 70 C under stress and before my fans would ramp up pretty good -- but now stress tests which show a 70 C on Tctl don't do that and the fan RPM's are more conformant with the 50 C reported by the motherboard CPU temp. I redid my fan curves to make sure I wasn't going to overheat.
> 
> If as someone else suggested HWINFO itself is just subtracting 20 or whatever that doesn't quite work as other utilities seem to be saying 50 C as well. It doesn't make sense on a 4.0 ghz 1800X running at 1.38 or so volts that it would be at 50 C, so I believe Tctl.
> 
> Anyway, it's not a big deal -- this things runs great. I just can't let go of inconsistencies, lol.


No problem.

Like stated yes the CPU Sensor under Asus Crosshair VI Hero section of HWiNFO is used by UEFI for cooling profile.

Like stated before just disable Sense MI Skew. Then you are back at where tCTL has the 20°C off set which AMD added to X CPU. Yeah some apps may then report tCTL wrong as they are not deducting 20°C. But HWiNFO tDIE will be right.

Then also CPU Sensor under Asus Crosshair section of HWiNFO is correct. So when you set fan profile in UEFI to ramp at (xx)°C it will for a truer value and make it easier for you to setup fan profile.

I will report to Elmor findings and I hope next UEFI it is sorted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Guys im about to buy this kit for my ryzen system: F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
> 
> Everyone recommends this... But, this is 200€ here. Is there any cheap alternative?


Yep sweet RAM. Many had good results as Samsung B die, single rank kit.

I have had ~3500MHz @ 1.375 C16 2T on 2x R7 1700 and early C6H board. I use 3333MHz tightened timings at 1.375V.

If you check the memory thread linked in my signature several have gained good results on this RAM.

As always OC'ing is YMMV, but you've improved your chances of OC'ing / tweaking ability with that kit IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*
> 
> Yeah they did sort it out on the fly. I got a board two days later considering it ws during 4th of July. That one worked perfectly fine. Newegg is also working on the replacement X370 Taichi as well so I'll have a second board to either assemble another PC with or sell. I just had a 2TB WD Black HDD fail today, luckily it was just a spare storage drive. Hopefully that's the last of issues.


Support from Amazon on returns is AMAZING IMO. Always my 1st choice for buying stuff.

Well I hope it's all _smooth sailing_ for you now







.


----------



## DSDV

Hi Guys,
i dont know if it was already poasted here so if i it is sorry for double posting ^^

*PState OC-Chart also default mV Values for the Ryzen CPUs*
https://hardforum.com/threads/ryzen-pstate-overclocking-method-calculation-and-calculator.1928648/#post-1042913631


----------



## ninogui

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*





great video for ram oc

great lesson ! but....

at 5:10 memory retry count = 5 lolol

I so wish he could have done this with the CH6 instead of pushing msi.. and stating what "other motherboards" can do the msi doesn´t !


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> does anyone have some tips for me?


1. Try not using D.O.C.P. And first start with OC your CPU, when success, save profile and go further with Memory. Always saver to start from scratch!

Good starting point for you:

*Ai Overclock Tuner* : Manual
*BCLK Freq:* 100
*Ratio:* 38 or anything else you wish to try
*Cpu Core voltage*: Just to test set on manuall: 1.4v, You can always lower it when success!
Or even set to offset. But first of all you need to fix your issue.
*Core performance Boost:* Disabled

2. I already answered that question


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> i dont know if it was already poasted here so if i it is sorry for double posting ^^
> 
> *PState OC-Chart also default mV Values for the Ryzen CPUs*
> https://hardforum.com/threads/ryzen-pstate-overclocking-method-calculation-and-calculator.1928648/#post-1042913631


Similar lists have been posted often, but still needed to post sometimes cause, we still get users with wrong Pstates values here.
And the thread is to big i think to search easily









Thanks again!


----------



## Randa71

but with bios 1403 RGB LED inside the motherboard aren't working...i left it enabled but they are off...Is there a problem with LED too???
i've never installed any software like aura...

EDIT: my mistake. LED are ok!


----------



## mightykill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Very strange! Is your system working proper on default settings?
> If i can remember well, code 56 is something with CPU / Speeds
> 
> Just in case, remove your Cooling + CPU and check if your CPU pins, including the socket is OKE!
> After that reseat your CPU and cooling and please check again.


It seems I might have found a problem. I am using a kraken x62, and it seems that it is not correctly pressing against the CPU equally. Only the right portion of the original thermal paste on the heat sink was smudged. The rest of it is still as new.

It might be because of the backplate.

It might be a stupid question, but do you think the CPU cooler not being seated properly might be the root cause of not being able to do any sort of overclocking of the CPU? I am asking this because the CPU temperatures seemed pretty normal even with the kraken not being installed properly.


----------



## MuddyPaws

this guy knows his stuff great video on psates


----------



## Ex0cet

*4 x G.Skill F4-4266C19-8GTZKW* @3333mhz with *The Stilts* HQ B-die - 3333MHz "Safe" timings with some minor tweaking here are there: GD is disabled, CR2, BGS is default.

*I can use GD enabled with CR1, and that gives me some minor memory bandwidth advantage but latency increases a bit and AIDA numbers are often quite off, speacially in L2 and L3 cache reports.

I don't like that inconsistency in results so, GD disabled & CR2 is the way to go with 4 dimms. This way, I can reproduce similar results in every attempt.

My 1700 is currently @100*38.75

CPUv is AUTO
SOCv is AUTO
RAMv is 1.4 (same boot value)
1.8v is 1.8v
1.05v is 1.05v

SenseMiSkew is disabled.

Timings displayed in RTC were entered manually.

I "stole" RFC, RFC2 and RFC4 values from my own memory timings table, reported by AIDA software. And used them, mixed in with The Stilts recommended timings.

_Memory Timings
@ 1066 MHz 16-15-15-36 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 50-*374-278-171*-6-4-6-23 (RC-RFC1-RFC2-RFC4-RRDL-RRDS-CCDL-FAW)
@ 1066 MHz 15-15-15-36 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 50-*374-278-171*-6-4-6-23 (RC-RFC1-RFC2-RFC4-RRDL-RRDS-CCDL-FAW)
@ 1018 MHz 14-14-14-34 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 48-*357-265-163*-6-4-6-22 (RC-RFC1-RFC2-RFC4-RRDL-RRDS-CCDL-FAW)
@ 945 MHz 13-13-13-32 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 45-*331-246-152*-6-4-6-20 (RC-RFC1-RFC2-RFC4-RRDL-RRDS-CCDL-FAW)
@ 872 MHz 12-12-12-29 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 41-*306-227-140*-5-4-5-19 (RC-RFC1-RFC2-RFC4-RRDL-RRDS-CCDL-FAW)
@ 800 MHz 11-11-11-27 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 38-*280-208-128*-5-3-5-17 (RC-RFC1-RFC2-RFC4-RRDL-RRDS-CCDL-FAW)
@ 727 MHz 10-10-10-24 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 34-*255-190-117*-4-3-5-16 (RC-RFC1-RFC2-RFC4-RRDL-RRDS-CCDL-FAW)_

I found this RFC, RFC2 and RFC4 values very helpful when testing different timings for 3200mhz & 3333mhz... Manually entering this values *instantly decreases memory latency.
*
Settings within screenshot survived 2 hours of AIDA stability test and 8 hours of RealBench stress test aimed at 32gb. This is good enough for me.









CPU is cooled with a Corsair h110 GTX, Min & Max Temps were 35C and 75C. Which I think are pretty good, although I can (and will) surely reduce them when I manually enter CPUv and SOCv. This were left on AUTO, for testing purposes. I wanted to see how high of on OC could I go WITHOUT manually entering those 2 values. CPUv reads are 1.439v idle and 1,395v full load. SOCv is fixed at 1.155

I would like to specially thank user *gupsterg* for his *Ryzen Essential Info with link to owners info DB* thread, as reading all that information was incredibly helpful throughout my testing. And of course *The Stilt, Elmor and everyone else that took the time and effort, testing and contributing in some way to the community, to help others.* But really, *gupsterg* efforts in compiling every bit of that relevant information into one beautifully displayed thread is, priceless. So again, thank you for such and excellent work.

*If you want to achieve Ryzen enlightenment, look no further, read that thread.*









Cheers from Argentina.

Now, I will patiently wait for the next AGESA release.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> this guy knows his stuff great video on psates


Well, over 10% power saving during idle isn't something to sniff at.


----------



## gupsterg

@Ex0cet

+rep for share of result







, glad you found the thread handy to reference







.

@MuddyPaws

Noko59 thoughts on the PState data by Buildzoid are best to read







(~3weeks ago







).


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mightykill*
> 
> It seems I might have found a problem. I am using a kraken x62, and it seems that it is not correctly pressing against the CPU equally. Only the right portion of the original thermal paste on the heat sink was smudged. The rest of it is still as new.
> 
> It might be because of the backplate.
> 
> It might be a stupid question, but do you think the CPU cooler not being seated properly might be the root cause of not being able to do any sort of overclocking of the CPU? I am asking this because the CPU temperatures seemed pretty normal even with the kraken not being installed properly.


Im also using a Kraken x62 on 1 of my systems with no issues. Maybe it will sound crazy what you suggest,
but i have seen a few posts from users having issues where the CPU / COOLING or the the Back-plate was causing issues!
Just try and see!

Im using a AM3 Back-plate since begin, i also received the AM4 mounting kit from NZXT, but never installed it. Dont need it, it works perfect with a AM3 backplate.
One of the best things ASUS made on this board!


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mightykill*
> 
> It seems I might have found a problem. I am using a kraken x62, and it seems that it is not correctly pressing against the CPU equally. Only the right portion of the original thermal paste on the heat sink was smudged. The rest of it is still as new.
> 
> It might be because of the backplate.
> 
> It might be a stupid question, but do you think the CPU cooler not being seated properly might be the root cause of not being able to do any sort of overclocking of the CPU? I am asking this because the CPU temperatures seemed pretty normal even with the kraken not being installed properly.


The cooler putting pressure unevenly can cause all sorts of issues. That's the issue I first had with the EK Supremacy EVO water block. The PC would not boot unless I loosened the block completely. After some tweaking and revising of the back plate rubber gasket, it now works fine tightened all the way down.

If you have the factory AMD cooler I would throw that on for a day or two and see if that solves your issues. Easiest way to go about it I think. I do know there is a lot of CPU cooler mounting issues with this board. Learned from experience lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0cet*
> 
> 
> 
> *4 x G.Skill F4-4266C19-8GTZKW* @3333mhz with *The Stilts* HQ B-die - 3333MHz "Safe" timings with some minor tweaking here are there: GD is disabled, CR2, BGS is default.
> 
> *I can use GD enabled with CR1, and that gives me some minor memory bandwidth advantage but latency increases a bit and AIDA numbers are often quite off, speacially in L2 and L3 cache reports.
> 
> I don't like that inconsistency in results so, GD disabled & CR2 is the way to go with 4 dimms. This way, I can reproduce similar results in every attempt.
> 
> My 1700 is currently @100*38.75
> 
> CPUv is AUTO
> SOCv is AUTO
> RAMv is 1.4 (same boot value)
> 1.8v is 1.8v
> 1.05v is 1.05v
> 
> SenseMiSkew is disabled.
> 
> Timings displayed in RTC were entered manually.
> 
> I "stole" RFC, RFC2 and RFC4 values from my own memory timings table, reported by AIDA software. And used them, mixed in with The Stilts recommended timings.
> 
> _Memory Timings
> @ 1066 MHz 16-15-15-36 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 50-*374-278-171*-6-4-6-23 (RC-RFC1-RFC2-RFC4-RRDL-RRDS-CCDL-FAW)
> @ 1066 MHz 15-15-15-36 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 50-*374-278-171*-6-4-6-23 (RC-RFC1-RFC2-RFC4-RRDL-RRDS-CCDL-FAW)
> @ 1018 MHz 14-14-14-34 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 48-*357-265-163*-6-4-6-22 (RC-RFC1-RFC2-RFC4-RRDL-RRDS-CCDL-FAW)
> @ 945 MHz 13-13-13-32 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 45-*331-246-152*-6-4-6-20 (RC-RFC1-RFC2-RFC4-RRDL-RRDS-CCDL-FAW)
> @ 872 MHz 12-12-12-29 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 41-*306-227-140*-5-4-5-19 (RC-RFC1-RFC2-RFC4-RRDL-RRDS-CCDL-FAW)
> @ 800 MHz 11-11-11-27 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 38-*280-208-128*-5-3-5-17 (RC-RFC1-RFC2-RFC4-RRDL-RRDS-CCDL-FAW)
> @ 727 MHz 10-10-10-24 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 34-*255-190-117*-4-3-5-16 (RC-RFC1-RFC2-RFC4-RRDL-RRDS-CCDL-FAW)_
> 
> I found this RFC, RFC2 and RFC4 values very helpful when testing different timings for 3200mhz & 3333mhz... Manually entering this values *instantly decreases memory latency.
> *
> Settings within screenshot survived 2 hours of AIDA stability test and 8 hours of RealBench stress test aimed at 32gb. This is good enough for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU is cooled with a Corsair h110 GTX, Min & Max Temps were 35C and 75C. Which I think are pretty good, although I can (and will) surely reduce them when I manually enter CPUv and SOCv. This were left on AUTO, for testing purposes. I wanted to see how high of on OC could I go WITHOUT manually entering those 2 values. CPUv reads are 1.439v idle and 1,395v full load. SOCv is fixed at 1.155
> 
> I would like to specially thank user *gupsterg* for his *Ryzen Essential Info with link to owners info DB* thread, as reading all that information was incredibly helpful throughout my testing. And of course *The Stilt, Elmor and everyone else that took the time and effort, testing and contributing in some way to the community, to help others.* But really, *gupsterg* efforts in compiling every bit of that relevant information into one beautifully displayed thread is, priceless. So again, thank you for such and excellent work.
> 
> *If you want to achieve Ryzen enlightenment, look no further, read that thread.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers from Argentina.
> 
> Now, I will patiently wait for the next AGESA release.


Very good info, thanks for sharing!


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Well, over 10% power saving during idle isn't something to sniff at.


Yeah, a whooping 3w or so saved!


----------



## mightykill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Im also using a Kraken x62 on 1 of my systems with no issues. Maybe it will sound crazy what you suggest,
> but i have seen a few posts from users having issues where the CPU / COOLING or the the Back-plate was causing issues!
> Just try and see!
> 
> Im using a AM3 Back-plate since begin, i also received the AM4 mounting kit from NZXT, but never installed it. Dont need it, it works perfect with a AM3 backplate.
> One of the best things ASUS made on this board!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*
> 
> The cooler putting pressure unevenly can cause all sorts of issues. That's the issue I first had with the EK Supremacy EVO water block. The PC would not boot unless I loosened the block completely. After some tweaking and revising of the back plate rubber gasket, it now works fine tightened all the way down.
> 
> If you have the factory AMD cooler I would throw that on for a day or two and see if that solves your issues. Easiest way to go about it I think. I do know there is a lot of CPU cooler mounting issues with this board. Learned from experience lol.


well it seems like i was using the mounting screws which came within kraken box, rather than the am4 bracket kit.
I managed to properly mount it this time, however still the same error code 56 issue









I guess i will try using the stock amd cooler to see if anything changes.
I will try to get my hands on an am3 backplate as well so i can try it out with the kraken.


----------



## DSDV

@PState:

i switched to it after i got my Setup Stable with the new 1403 bios.
after that i investigated into PStates and i can confirm what others stated here several weeks ago.

For me i can reach higher Clocks more stable.
(i dont know why stress test is stresstest after 4hour full load i dont understand why pstates makes a diffrence, but i does)


----------



## mightykill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Im also using a Kraken x62 on 1 of my systems with no issues. Maybe it will sound crazy what you suggest,
> but i have seen a few posts from users having issues where the CPU / COOLING or the the Back-plate was causing issues!
> Just try and see!
> 
> Im using a AM3 Back-plate since begin, i also received the AM4 mounting kit from NZXT, but never installed it. Dont need it, it works perfect with a AM3 backplate.
> One of the best things ASUS made on this board!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*
> 
> The cooler putting pressure unevenly can cause all sorts of issues. That's the issue I first had with the EK Supremacy EVO water block. The PC would not boot unless I loosened the block completely. After some tweaking and revising of the back plate rubber gasket, it now works fine tightened all the way down.
> 
> If you have the factory AMD cooler I would throw that on for a day or two and see if that solves your issues. Easiest way to go about it I think. I do know there is a lot of CPU cooler mounting issues with this board. Learned from experience lol.
> Very good info, thanks for sharing!


seems like i used the mounting screws that came along with the kraken box , rather than the am4 bracket kit. i managed to properly mount it this time around.
but the error code 56 still persists.

i will try putting on the stock amd cooler to see if anything changes. i will also see if i can get my hands on an am3 back plate to try out with the kraken.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mightykill*
> 
> seems like i used the mounting screws that came along with the kraken box , rather than the am4 bracket kit. i managed to properly mount it this time around.
> but the error code 56 still persists.
> 
> i will try putting on the stock amd cooler to see if anything changes. i will also see if i can get my hands on an am3 back plate to try out with the kraken.


Yeah try the factory cooler. When I had my issues I did what they said which was the middle part of the backplate gasket needed to be removed. But even after then the rig turned on but still didn't post. It ended up being that I had to modify another part of the gasket. So for sure I'd just throw on the factory cooler to be sure. Then go from there.


----------



## Clukos

http://www.3dmark.com/vrm/21001806










Not bad, not bad









This test is heavily single threaded.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Im also using a Kraken x62 on 1 of my systems with no issues. Maybe it will sound crazy what you suggest,
> but i have seen a few posts from users having issues where the CPU / COOLING or the the Back-plate was causing issues!
> Just try and see!
> 
> Im using a AM3 Back-plate since begin, i also received the AM4 mounting kit from NZXT, but never installed it. Dont need it, it works perfect with a AM3 backplate.
> One of the best things ASUS made on this board!


How are your temps with the Kraken X62 during stress testing? Thinking of replacing my Spire with the x62


----------



## Kriant

Well, went to work and left HCI running. Hopefully it will show some good results. My prior setting dropped an error in one of the threads at around 800% last night.


----------



## Martin778

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> How are your temps with the Kraken X62 during stress testing? Thinking of replacing my Spire with the x62


Way below Ryzen's limit, 55*C Tdie here. @ 3.925GHz 1.4V


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> Yeah, a whooping 3w or so saved!


Rather up to 10 W. My 1800X system can go lower than 50 W at idle if I set it up right.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Way below Ryzen's limit, 55*C Tdie here. @ 3.925GHz 1.4V


55ºC at 1.4V? WHile stressing with prime? I don't think thats possible on a X62...


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> 55ºC at 1.4V? WHile stressing with prime? I don't think thats possible on a X62...


It's not, my guess is, his PLL has changed therefore affecting his temps. My custom loop with a 240/360mm rad hits 50°C in an ambient of around 21-23°C and thats at 1.225v, unless his ambient is 16°C i don't see it lol. I'm guessing its reading wrong.


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Rather up to 10 W. My 1800X system can go lower than 50 W at idle if I set it up right.


And 10% of 50 is?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> How are your temps with the Kraken X62 during stress testing? Thinking of replacing my Spire with the x62


65-69c (Tdie 45-49c) on full load stresstesting...
Ryzen 1800x @ 4ghz.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Way below Ryzen's limit, 55*C Tdie here. @ 3.925GHz 1.4V


You sure that's not being affected by the 20° offset somehow? 75° would seem much more likely.

Mine was off about 20° too, then I disabled sense mi skew and it read much higher.


----------



## austinmrs

Should i disable sense mi skew too? Usign CH6 + 1600


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Should i disable sense mi skew too? Usign CH6 + 1600


I have a non x, Ryzen 7 1700 and I have it disabled. When I did my temps read higher and that's how I've been monitoring it.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Should i disable sense mi skew too? Usign CH6 + 1600


On UEFI 1403 non X and X CPU so far it is best case to have Sense MI Skew: Disabled.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Im
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> On UEFI 1403 non X and X CPU so far it is best case to have Sense MI Skew: Disabled.


I'm on the 1203 (I think that's it) and it's better as well. I was told it was, and from my experience it is as well.


----------



## gupsterg

Yep, non X it has been best to have Sense MI Skew off from beginning from my own meddling







.

X CPU had some odd results on UEFI prior to 1401 with it off. Now having viewed several members info/helping them it is the best way forward for them as well. See my reply to remnants here and here.


----------



## austinmrs

OMG does mi skew impact voltage reads too? Disabled it, I'm seeing much lower voltage reads.. 1,25 on load at 3,85 opposed to 1,38 that was reading before with the setting on auto.

Temps dropped from 68 to 50 max... So maybe o can hit 4 GHz afterall


----------



## Timur Born

Disable Sense MI or at least change its default MI Offset from 272 down to 264 or less. Else the CPU is not able to do an emergency thermal shutdown if your cooling fails.

While I'm on that topic again: I got my (used) replacement AIO and have it up and running again. Overclocked 1800X temps are 5 - 10 °C lower compared to the NH-D15, noise is more pleasant when fans ramp up to full speed (4x 120/1350 vs. 2x 140/1500).


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Disable Sense MI or at least change its default MI Offset from 272 down to 264 or less. Else the CPU is not able to do an emergency thermal shutdown if your cooling fails.
> 
> While I'm on that topic again: I got my (used) replacement AIO and have it up and running again. Overclocked 1800X temps are 5 - 10 °C lower compared to the NH-D15, noise is more pleasant when fans ramp up to full speed (4x 120/1350 vs. 2x 140/1500).


What exactly does the mi offset do if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> OMG does mi skew impact voltage reads too? Disabled it, I'm seeing much lower voltage reads.. 1,25 on load at 3,85 opposed to 1,38 that was reading before with the setting on auto.
> 
> Temps dropped from 68 to 50 max... So maybe o can hit 4 GHz afterall


Same here now you mentioned.

I went from 1.460 V to 1.431 Vcore reading in HWINFO64 CPU core voltage SVI2 TFN which is the correct value i think.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> On UEFI 1403 non X and X CPU so far it is best case to have Sense MI Skew: Disabled.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*
> 
> Im
> I'm on the 1203 (I think that's it) and it's better as well. I was told it was, and from my experience it is as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yep, non X it has been best to have Sense MI Skew off from beginning from my own meddling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> X CPU had some odd results on UEFI prior to 1401 with it off. Now having viewed several members info/helping them it is the best way forward for them as well. See my reply to remnants here and here.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Disable Sense MI or at least change its default MI Offset from 272 down to 264 or less. Else the CPU is not able to do an emergency thermal shutdown if your cooling fails.
> 
> While I'm on that topic again: I got my (used) replacement AIO and have it up and running again. Overclocked 1800X temps are 5 - 10 °C lower compared to the NH-D15, noise is more pleasant when fans ramp up to full speed (4x 120/1350 vs. 2x 140/1500).


let me get this straight, we should disable Sense Mi Skew in BIOS? Even on 1403 running a 1700?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Disable Sense MI or at least change its default MI Offset from 272 down to 264 or less. Else the CPU is not able to do an emergency thermal shutdown if your cooling fails.


I reckon it is best to use Sense MI Skew: Disabled on X CPU period currently IMO. As this way CPU sensor, as shown in HWiNFO under Asus Crosshair VI Hero is correct. As this is the reading used by UEFI for cooling profile it is easier to set fan profile in UEFI.

That is X CPU on UEFI 1403, a member PM'd regarding help how to set Sense MI Skew.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> OMG does mi skew impact voltage reads too? Disabled it, I'm seeing much lower voltage reads.. 1,25 on load at 3,85 opposed to 1,38 that was reading before with the setting on auto.
> 
> Temps dropped from 68 to 50 max... So maybe o can hit 4 GHz afterall
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Same here now you mentioned.
> 
> I went from 1.460 V to 1.431 Vcore reading in HWINFO64 CPU core voltage SVI2 TFN which is the correct value i think.
Click to expand...

It shouldn't have an affect on VCORE reading, was same test cases used?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*
> 
> What exactly does the mi offset do if you don't mind me asking?


Sense MI Skew Offset skews tCTL, has no effect when Sense MI Skew is Disabled.

tCTL is highest reading of 20 sensors on die, with some rotating going on.

Super IO Chip which reads tCTL for fan control is then shown as CPU sensor in HWiNFO, under Asus Crosshair VI Hero. So if tCTL is skewed then CPU Sensor will also get a skew.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> let me get this straight, we should disable Sense Mi Skew in BIOS? Even on 1403 running a 1700?


Yes.

The non X CPU have no temperature offset. When Sense MI Skew is disabled then how AMD want tCTL to be is how it will be.


----------



## XEKong

I tried disabling Sense MI Skew at stock settings on my 1800X. The temps read 10C higher. I noticed, it was making my voltages shoot up higher. Instead of spiking at 1.49, it was shooting all the way up to 1.55. Is it possible it could be affecting voltage somewhere else, only making temps look more reasonable because of the higher voltage.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I reckon it is best to use Sense MI Skew: Disabled on X CPU period currently IMO. As this way CPU sensor, as shown in HWiNFO under Asus Crosshair VI Hero is correct. As this is the reading used by UEFI for cooling profile it is easier to set fan profile in UEFI.
> 
> That is X CPU on UEFI 1403, a member PM'd regarding help how to set Sense MI Skew.
> 
> 
> It shouldn't have an affect on VCORE reading, was same test cases used?
> Sense MI Skew Offset skews tCTL, has no effect when Sense MI Skew is Disabled.
> 
> tCTL is highest reading of 20 sensors on die, with some rotating going on.
> 
> Super IO Chip which reads tCTL for fan control is then shown as CPU sensor in HWiNFO, under Asus Crosshair VI Hero. So if tCTL is skewed then CPU Sensor will also get a skew.
> Yes.
> 
> The non X CPU have no temperature offset. When Sense MI Skew is disabled then how AMD want tCTL to be is how it will be.


Yes same test. Was playing a game and before i got 1.46 and now i vet 1.431 V at max.


----------



## austinmrs

Yup same testing! With it on Auto, the voltage readings are a lot higher, from 1.25 (mi off) to 1.36 (mi auto) while stressing with real bench.

Temps also dropped...

Im just not sure what we should use at all, and we dont even know what temps/vcore is correct anymore. I hope asus fixes this next bios


----------



## austinmrs

Yup same testing! With it on Auto, the voltage readings are a lot higher, from 1.25 (mi off) to 1.36 (mi auto) while stressing with real bench.

Temps also dropped...

Im just not sure what we should use at all, and we dont even know what temps/vcore is correct anymore. I hope asus fixes this next bios


----------



## Randa71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEKong*
> 
> I tried disabling Sense MI Skew at stock settings on my 1800X. The temps read 10C higher. I noticed, it was making my voltages shoot up higher. Instead of spiking at 1.49, it was shooting all the way up to 1.55. Is it possible it could be affecting voltage somewhere else, only making temps look more reasonable because of the higher voltage.


Nice question.. for me it's the same...with sensemiskew disabled voltages seems little higher


----------



## Javafox

Hi, I'm still fairly new to overclocking and have a question about my Ram running at the rated speed. I recently updated my Crosshair VI hero to the new Bios (1403) and noticed it now allows me to set the DCOP to 3600mhz. I tried to get my G.Skill (Trident Z RGB) to run at it's rated speed of 3600mhz, and set the OC for it in the BIOS. But when I open windows and check task manager, it says the ram is still running at 2133mhz.

CPU-Z pics:


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> And 10% of 50 is?


In the video it was 10% of 80 W. Besides, if a system is running 24/7 then 5 W is good enough, especially given that there is hardly much extra work involved in setting this up.


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Javafox*
> 
> Hi, I'm still fairly new to overclocking and have a question about my Ram running at the rated speed. I recently updated my Crosshair VI hero to the new Bios (1403) and noticed it now allows me to set the DCOP to 3600mhz. I tried to get my G.Skill (Trident Z RGB) to run at it's rated speed of 3600mhz, and set the OC for it in the BIOS. But when I open windows and check task manager, it says the ram is still running at 2133mhz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-Z pics:


Try this. i have the same ram but currently only have 3200 14-13-13-13-30 1T stable at the moment.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/20640_40#post_26178558


----------



## majestynl

Disabling Sense MI Skew gives me 5c higher on readings. I noticed since few bios versions. Same happening now with 1403.
Voltages are still same!


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*
> 
> What exactly does the mi offset do if you don't mind me asking?


It changes the behavior of Sense MI. This is not a straight offset, but some kind of curve or whatever algorithm. The default of 272 keeps the Tctl from ever reaching the CPU shutdown temperature and thus can burn your system to death, albeit most of the time the CPU will crash to code 8 before. Use something like 262 to 266 if you absolutely want to use Sense Skew, but still allow Tctl to reach shutdown temps.

When I disabled my AIO pump for testing I had a hose explode off the pump when the CPU temperature increased well over its supposed shutdown temperature. Too much pressure build-up from high temps.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> let me get this straight, we should disable Sense Mi Skew in BIOS? Even on 1403 running a 1700?


Unless you know exactly how to handle the offset settings and their respective outcome: yes. Even more so if you are using a water pump instead of an air tower cooler. If the pump ever fails then the default BIOS settings can cause an idle CPU to burn to a point well beyond where thermal shutdown should already have happened. This broke my AIO as one hose exploded off the pump from heat pressure.


----------



## Randa71

according to me perhaps it's better to keep SenseMiSkew disabled if you don't overclock CPU ....it seems to me that CPU behaviour it's much more similar to how AMD described Ryzen_ for example when SensMISkew is disabled i've noticed that cpu clock it's much more dynamic..i've seen multiplier varying from 35 to XFR 39 (i have seen for example, 37, 38 38.3, 38.5, 38.8). with sensemiskew enabled only 35 or 39..


----------



## MuddyPaws

4.1 at last this new chip is awesome back to lovin Ryzen



sorry for the post but i'm happy and wanted to share it


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Disabling Sense MI Skew gives me 5c higher on readings. I noticed since few bios versions. Same happening now with 1403.
> Voltages are still same!


same here temp goes up +5c higher


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> 4.1 at last this new chip is awesome back to lovin Ryzen
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the post but i'm happy and wanted to share it


Such kind of chips are always Great to show! and very low voltage for a 4.1Ghz!
Is it stable ?


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Such kind of chips are always Great to show! and very low voltage for a 4.1Ghz!
> Is it stable ?


it seems to be stable but I will every day use it till it breaks and make adjustments then


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> it seems to be stable but I will every day use it till it breaks and make adjustments then


no stability tests?


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Didn't you make no stability tests?


I do small tests and go with that my pc doesn't run up high a lot of times so I should be good as long as it doesn't crash within my usage time.

also i have been doing a restart berfore shut down then i know it's a clean shut down and no issues when i reboot


----------



## phanrisal

Anyone else had this problem where stable overclocks dont post anymore? It doesnt even reset the ram speeds, just hangs on post never posting. I had to drop the ram from 3200 to 3000 then to 2900 post now. I even tried re-flashing the bios. Is the ram degrading or something?


----------



## quakeguy

How do you disable AMD Cool and Quiet? Thanks.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phanrisal*
> 
> Anyone else had this problem where stable overclocks dont post anymore? It doesnt even reset the ram speeds, just hangs on post never posting. I had to drop the ram from 3200 to 3000 then to 2900 post now. I even tried re-flashing the bios. Is the ram degrading or something?


Didn't noticed someone with same issue here. Try going back to fabric timings if you played with it. And see if there are same issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeguy*
> 
> How do you disable AMD Cool and Quiet? Thanks.


I disabled cool n quit on previous AMD platforms. I didn't needed on am4 or even noticed the option. Also No one really mentioned here. Tell us your intention and we can try help you with it.


----------



## aznsniper911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phanrisal*
> 
> Anyone else had this problem where stable overclocks dont post anymore? It doesnt even reset the ram speeds, just hangs on post never posting. I had to drop the ram from 3200 to 3000 then to 2900 post now. I even tried re-flashing the bios. Is the ram degrading or something?


Yes, before bios 1403 my board was perfectly fine however recently it's acting erratically. My 4ghz/3200C14 combo isn't stable and when set to default, I have a weird issue of when I try to shut down it won't and hangs at 04.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Have you tried to load the default settings and try that out for a few and see if it does it. If it does maybe you are chasing the wrong thing. Could be something else making you think it's your overclock.


----------



## aznsniper911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*
> 
> Have you tried to load the default settings and try that out for a few and see if it does it. If it does maybe you are chasing the wrong thing. Could be something else making you think it's your overclock.


I been loading defaults, I suspect the board because I swapped the ram and graphics card with the same issue. Only other factor is the CPU which I hope isn't causing this but i'm splitting hairs trying to figure it out.


----------



## Chicken Patty

What cooler do you have on it?


----------



## hughjazz44

@elmor

Found an issue with BIOS 1403.

So, with SenseMI Skew disabled, on a fresh boot, the Asus reported CPU temperature matches CPU(Tdie) in HWInfo. Fan curves will use the Asus EC reported temp, so I set them appropriately.



Then one day, I noticed my fans started ramping up while I was doing nothing. It turns out, after waking from sleep, the Asus EC reported temp changes, and starts mirroring CPU(Tctl) in HWInfo.



Any idea why the Asus EC just decides to change its reference?


----------



## phanrisal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznsniper911*
> 
> Yes, before bios 1403 my board was perfectly fine however recently it's acting erratically. My 4ghz/3200C14 combo isn't stable and when set to default, I have a weird issue of when I try to shut down it won't and hangs at 04.


I guess it is a bios related issue.


----------



## Jay20016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznsniper911*
> 
> Yes, before bios 1403 my board was perfectly fine however recently it's acting erratically. My 4ghz/3200C14 combo isn't stable and when set to default, I have a weird issue of when I try to shut down it won't and hangs at 04.


Today I had to revert back to the 1201 bios because the 1403 would not let me get past the 0d QCode. Had the PC on this morning, no issues, come home after work and can't even boot into BIOS due to the QCode. Tried to do a flash"back" to 1403 and same issue, go back to 1201, boots the first try.


----------



## ShiftyJ

Do I need to apply the BIOS 0003 fix to prevent dram training from failing or is the fix including in BIOS 1403? Could I get any help to prevent my dram from failing training?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> 4.1 at last this new chip is awesome back to lovin Ryzen
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the post but i'm happy and wanted to share it


Nice chip! Is it at least R15 stable?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phanrisal*
> 
> Anyone else had this problem where stable overclocks dont post anymore? It doesnt even reset the ram speeds, just hangs on post never posting. I had to drop the ram from 3200 to 3000 then to 2900 post now. I even tried re-flashing the bios. Is the ram degrading or something?


what q-code is post hanging at? It takes an awful lot to "degrade" DDR4... may be the IMC. Try adding SOC and/or vcore.


----------



## phanrisal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice chip! Is it at least R15 stable?
> what q-code is post hanging at? It takes an awful lot to "degrade" DDR4... may be the IMC. Try adding SOC and/or vcore.


01, i did give SOC and all I mean the settings worked fine for a week now its not working thats the weird part


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phanrisal*
> 
> 01, i did give SOC and all I mean the settings worked fine for a week now its not working thats the weird part


yeah - could be drift of the ram or some "loosening" of the cpu. So, I take it you have the rig up and running again at 3200??


----------



## phanrisal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - could be drift of the ram or some "loosening" of the cpu. So, I take it you have the rig up and running again at 3200??


I havent had time to flash 1201 bios back in yet


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice chip! Is it at least R15 stable?
> 
> yes it is but I still fearing a crash lol


----------



## Kriant

There, did an HCI memtest for over 1000% for 13h straight.

I hope now I can rule out memory.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> 
> 
> There, did an HCI memtest for over 1000% for 13h straight.
> 
> I hope now I can rule out memory.


I'd say you just ruled it out.









juist as an fyi... if you enable BASh in windows (google it) and sudo get-apt stressapttest in the linux VM, GSAT for 1-2Hours would basically accomplish the same.

use this command:

_stressapttest -W -s 3600 -M 30000 --pause_delay 7200_

-W, more stressful algorithm than standard
-M, size in MegaBytes of RAM being tested, i.e. 8192 MB = 8 GB
-s, time of test in seconds, i.e. 3600 = 3600 seconds, 1 hour


----------



## Disasterpiec99

I bought a ch6 and a 1700 for my office and its driving me nuts.

1800x and ch6 at home runs amazing.

Im having a issue where if i touch the multiplier the clock gets stuck at 1.5ghz.

Stock works good.

I tried 1201 bios 1403 and they all Do that same thing

Please help!


----------



## Chicken Patty

The same thing happened to me when trying to overclock using manual cpu vcore. I use the offset method instead and it's fine. Never was able to figure it out though. Just used offset instead.


----------



## WR-HW95

So is the 1403 good for *4x16Gb* or should I stay with the 9945 for now?
9945 is working now 3212MHz 14-14-14-32-48-373 T2 GD=Disabled, but just wondering would it be possible to run on 3333 divider with latest one.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Unless you know exactly how to handle the offset settings and their respective outcome: yes. Even more so if you are using a water pump instead of an air tower cooler. If the pump ever fails then the default BIOS settings can cause an idle CPU to burn to a point well beyond where thermal shutdown should already have happened. This broke my AIO as one hose exploded off the pump from heat pressure.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I reckon it is best to use Sense MI Skew: Disabled on X CPU period currently IMO. As this way CPU sensor, as shown in HWiNFO under Asus Crosshair VI Hero is correct. As this is the reading used by UEFI for cooling profile it is easier to set fan profile in UEFI.
> 
> That is X CPU on UEFI 1403, a member PM'd regarding help how to set Sense MI Skew.
> 
> 
> It shouldn't have an affect on VCORE reading, was same test cases used?
> Sense MI Skew Offset skews tCTL, has no effect when Sense MI Skew is Disabled.
> 
> tCTL is highest reading of 20 sensors on die, with some rotating going on.
> 
> Super IO Chip which reads tCTL for fan control is then shown as CPU sensor in HWiNFO, under Asus Crosshair VI Hero. So if tCTL is skewed then CPU Sensor will also get a skew.
> Yes.
> 
> The non X CPU have no temperature offset. When Sense MI Skew is disabled then how AMD want tCTL to be is how it will be.


Okay so I upgraded to the 1800x, turned Sense Mi Skew to Disabled. So now when I'm looking at HWINFO which temp am I looking at. From reading it should be *CPU(Tdie)* correct?


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'd say you just ruled it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> juist as an fyi... if you enable BASh in windows (google it) and sudo get-apt stressapttest in the linux VM, GSAT for 1-2Hours would basically accomplish the same.
> 
> use this command:
> 
> _stressapttest -W -s 3600 -M 30000 --pause_delay 7200_
> 
> -W, more stressful algorithm than standard
> -M, size in MegaBytes of RAM being tested, i.e. 8192 MB = 8 GB
> -s, time of test in seconds, i.e. 3600 = 3600 seconds, 1 hour


And already q code 8 in IBT. There's def. a correlation between memory oc and vcore or something else needing more juice to stabilize.

Going to try to manually set vddp to 1.005v

Currently running vcore at 1.3875v + llc3. Which works finw with loose ram but fails the higher I go on ram oc (or rather the closer I get to ram settings that the ram is adversitied to work at ). Might need to up to 1.393v :/

Tried messing with SOC volts but I don't believe I need to up them - went as far as 1.18v with no benefits.

Any othersuggestions?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> Okay so I upgraded to the 1800x, turned Sense Mi Skew to Disabled. So now when I'm looking at HWINFO which temp am I looking at. From reading it should be *CPU(Tdie)* correct?


Correct as far as I know, that is the most accurate way to measure TPU.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> OMG does mi skew impact voltage reads too? Disabled it, I'm seeing much lower voltage reads.. 1,25 on load at 3,85 opposed to 1,38 that was reading before with the setting on auto.
> 
> Temps dropped from 68 to 50 max... So maybe o can hit 4 GHz afterall
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Same here now you mentioned.
> 
> I went from 1.460 V to 1.431 Vcore reading in HWINFO64 CPU core voltage SVI2 TFN which is the correct value i think.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> It shouldn't have an affect on VCORE reading, was same test cases used?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes same test. Was playing a game and before i got 1.46 and now i vet 1.431 V at max.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Yup same testing! With it on Auto, the voltage readings are a lot higher, from 1.25 (mi off) to 1.36 (mi auto) while stressing with real bench.
> 
> Temps also dropped...
> 
> Im just not sure what we should use at all, and we dont even know what temps/vcore is correct anymore. I hope asus fixes this next bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...









no idea, but it shouldn't AFAIK and from what I have seen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeguy*
> 
> How do you disable AMD Cool and Quiet? Thanks.


https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?94614-Disabling-AMD-Cool-amp-Quiet-how


----------



## DSDV

So guys you talked about Temp diffrences when Sens MI Skew is disabled.

I Read like between 5 adn 15! degree diffrence when enabled (268) its at ~ 65 -70 °C (depending on the lenght of prime95 run [InPLace])
when i disable Sens Mi Skew it wents up to like 75 going into the 80s ...

Since i dont trust those temp readings on ryzen im a litte afraid i might damage my CPU o.0
is that normal ?


----------



## gupsterg

There is a motherboard temperature sensor. Early on in this thread I used that to assess case ambient temperature, therefore it was easy to know if CPU temperature was correct as min CPU temperature should be close to motherboard temperature.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> Okay so I upgraded to the 1800x, turned Sense Mi Skew to Disabled. So now when I'm looking at HWINFO which temp am I looking at. From reading it should be *CPU(Tdie)* correct?


Yes, for throttling (95 C) and thermal shutdown (115 C) Tctl is used, though. Throttling does not happen in OC mode.

Temp readings overshot regularly, those +10 and +20 C (sometimes +30) you often see. Usually the real temp in lower than that and may or may not climb up to the overshot value. If it does then a new overshot happens. I guess it's AMD's way to increase cooling before the real temperature increase fully happens.


----------



## DSDV

Ok - thanks









i still got one question which bugs me.

Since i got these chip my BCLK was stuck at 99.8
i tried everything VRMSpread Sectrum; FID & DID instead of Multi even some wierd settings from reddit.
Nothing helped (except some stoped the fluctuation).

Than i saw that the C6H is one of the few boards with an external clock generator.
Since my system can clocl to anything up to 4GHz but insta crashes if i even go to 101 BLCK i never tuched it.

But there is one ajustment i could do (littrely the only OC possible without crashes) BLCK at 100.2
and since then there is no fluctuation nothing. i tested every BLCK from 100.2 to 98.0.

The only BLCK i cant achive is 100.
I did a little reading and assume that at 100MHz the system automaticly uses the internal clock generator from the CPU.

Tl;Dr @elmor
So my big question (since my CPU ones is 99.8) how can i use that external clock generator for BCLK 100MHz ?

(sorry for the long story)


----------



## arcDaniel

Very good Question!

In Short, we need an posibilitiy to force the use of the external clock generator.


----------



## ninogui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Found an issue with BIOS 1403.
> 
> So, with SenseMI Skew disabled, on a fresh boot, the Asus reported CPU temperature matches CPU(Tdie) in HWInfo. Fan curves will use the Asus EC reported temp, so I set them appropriately.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then one day, I noticed my fans started ramping up while I was doing nothing. It turns out, after waking from sleep, the Asus EC reported temp changes, and starts mirroring CPU(Tctl) in HWInfo.
> 
> Any idea why the Asus EC just decides to change its reference?


This ramping up out of nothing is also driving me a bit crazy, sometimes its the back fan sometimes it´s the front.. I´ll watch for those values and run a few days with SenseMi *enabled* to see if this keeps on happening


----------



## wisepds

_ShyftiJ sais: Do I need to apply the BIOS 0003 fix to prevent dram training from failing or is the fix including in BIOS 1403? Could I get any help to prevent my dram from failing training?_

Good question.... nobody respond?


----------



## hurricane28

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Found an issue with BIOS 1403.
> 
> So, with SenseMI Skew disabled, on a fresh boot, the Asus reported CPU temperature matches CPU(Tdie) in HWInfo. Fan curves will use the Asus EC reported temp, so I set them appropriately.
> 
> 
> 
> Then one day, I noticed my fans started ramping up while I was doing nothing. It turns out, after waking from sleep, the Asus EC reported temp changes, and starts mirroring CPU(Tctl) in HWInfo.
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea why the Asus EC just decides to change its reference?






I disabled this EC sensor. Nothing but trouble with it..the only extra monitoring is the vrms which are not getting hot so i have this EC sensor disabled most of the time.


----------



## SpecChum

@gupsterg

Sorry, I've been away from the party for a few weeks.

Did your CPU that couldn't do 3200 work with the new 1.0.0.6 AGESA?

Seems to have fixed my F9 bootloop issues, even at 1.35v


----------



## FloppyDrive

I believe you should avoid BIOS 0003 as it messes with the REFCLK.

If you are having retaining problems with 1403, you should try different settings.

Cold boot problems and DRAM retraining are different issues.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> And already q code 8 in IBT. There's def. a correlation between memory oc and vcore or something else needing more juice to stabilize.
> 
> Going to try to manually set vddp to 1.005v
> 
> Currently running vcore at 1.3875v + llc3. Which works finw with loose ram but fails the higher I go on ram oc (or rather the closer I get to ram settings that the ram is adversitied to work at ). Might need to up to 1.393v :/
> 
> Tried messing with SOC volts but I don't believe I need to up them - went as far as 1.18v with no benefits.
> 
> Any othersuggestions?


1.425v.

All you can do really.

Won't be an issue for your cooling setup.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninogui*
> 
> This ramping up out of nothing is also driving me a bit crazy, sometimes its the back fan sometimes it´s the front.. I´ll watch for those values and run a few days with SenseMi *enabled* to see if this keeps on happening


HWiNFO early on caused the ASUS EC have issues, creating fans to be stuck. Mumak solved this ~Mar 17, as I kept bleating on about it to him and Elmor.

AIDA64 only a beta, released 27 June 17 has also had fix.

So I would check if some SW interacting with ASUS EC is cause of issue.

@noko59 recently had this issue with AIDA64, hopefully sorted.

There may still be some quirks of the UEFI though. I know on a R7 1700 with any UEFI from 0902 onwards I have had no issues. I used CPU_FAN, CHA_FAN1 and CHA_FAN3, all setup in UEFI for differing profiles. CPU is manual PWM, CHA1 turbo PWM, CHA3 standard PWM. I have tested W7 / W10C for normal posting usage and usage from Sleep/Resume.

Members need to start filling in bug report form in OP with as much info. Also stick to using latest releases of SW, still see posts of people with older HWiNFO / AIDA64.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> I disabled this EC sensor. Nothing but trouble with it..the only extra monitoring is the vrms which are not getting hot so i have this EC sensor disabled most of the time.


No trouble at all







. As said before this is the temperature used for cooling profile, so people should ref it.

*I would ask members to "be part of the solution".*

Why I say this is use the bug report form, give as information on an issue.

Yeah Elmor or [email protected] may not be able to wave a magic wand and solve issue ASAP, but clearly they have been listening to users of C6H and providing support and resolutions.

Brick fix of board done Mar 17.

Aura SW not using correct mutex and G.Skill RGB RAM SPD corruption fixed little while back.

RGB on motherboard dieing and not coming back, fixed recently.

Asus MemTweakIt not showing correct info on AGESA 1.0.0.6 UEFIs, fixed recently.

Mumak worked pretty hard IMO in early Mar to solve all issues of HWiNFO on C6H as well. So reach out to authors of SW and get solutions done.

Just bare in mind all named have constraints on time, what can be done within their jobs, etc. *So patience is needed.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> Sorry, I've been away from the party for a few weeks.
> 
> Did your CPU that couldn't do 3200 work with the new 1.0.0.6 AGESA?
> 
> Seems to have fixed my F9 bootloop issues, even at 1.35v


My original R7 1700 (*UA 1706PGT*) I no longer have so could not retest, that was a CPU which only did 2933MHz on UEFI 1002 and below.

R7 1700 (*UA 1709PGT*) did 3200MHz on same UEFI, later ones as well *until* AGESA 1.0.0.6, then did ~3500MHz C16 2T. Been using 3333MHz tight timings on it, only have Q-Code: F9 1x after say ~25+ post from shutdown, sleep/resume no issue.

R7 1700 (*UA 1713PGT*) was stuck at 2933MHz on pre AGESA 1.0.0.6 UEFI, after it's also at ~3500MHz C16 2T.

I have been highlighting my rare intermittent Q-Code: F9 is down to a UEFI issue. As I have done too many stress tests and permutations of settings. I will only confirm that this is *true*







. The rest I will leave for Elmor to reveal when he does







. *Again I thank him for his support*







.


----------



## Ramad

When at full CPU load, I use the CPU (socket) +10C = CPU temperature. It´s beyond me why ASUS did place sensors in the socket area and not use it for the cooling profile, for example.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> When at full CPU load, I use the CPU (socket) +10C = CPU temperature. It´s beyond me why ASUS did place sensors in the socket area and not use it for the cooling profile, for example.


They can still do it with bios updates, right? The sensor is there...


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> When at full CPU load, I use the CPU (socket) +10C = CPU temperature. It´s beyond me why ASUS did place sensors in the socket area and not use it for the cooling profile, for example.


tCTL is better IMO. So Super IO Chip reading it and using it AOK by me.

Originally on UEFI 0902, on R7 1700 had no skewing of Super IO Chip reading of tCTL (CPU Sensor in HWiNFO). From 1002 onwards there was a +5°C offset on CPU sensor, *even with Sense MI Skew disabled*. I had to use an application that Elmor has posted in thread (and I have mentioned before countless times) to change SIO mode so no +5°C on CPU sensor. Since UEFI 1401 that application is no longer needed, from what I can tell from X CPU owners shares and my own use of R7 1700 on C6H they have "sorted it" back to as UEFI 0902.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> They can still do it with bios updates, right? The sensor is there...


I think so. A profile based on these sensors will generate a smooth fan operation compared to the current profile, and the readings are not bugged by a PC wake from sleep like other sensors readings.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I think so. A profile based on these sensors will generate a smooth fan operation compared to the current profile, and the readings are not bugged by a PC wake from sleep like other sensors readings.


T3 - T6 does nothing on R7 1700 last time I checked, they were static. Again Mumak / Elmor has highlighted to ignore those.

The CPU socket temperature is too slow IMO. Doesn't really reflect what the CPU die is doing, there is a fan smoothing option also in UEFI, I use 3.8S IIRC.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> tCTL is better IMO. So Super IO Chip reading it and using it AOK by me.
> 
> Originally on UEFI 0902, on R7 1700 had no skewing of Super IO Chip reading of tCTL (CPU Sensor in HWiNFO). From 1002 onwards there was a +5°C offset on CPU sensor, *even with Sense MI Skew disabled*. I had to use an application that Elmor has posted in thread (and I have mentioned before countless times) to change SIO mode so no +5°C on CPU sensor. Since UEFI 1401 that application is no longer needed, from what I can tell from X CPU owners shares and my own use of R7 1700 on C6H they have "sorted it" back to as UEFI 0902.


I understand you. But how much do you trust those sensors, because I don´t. They read 75C when my cooling water is barely warm after 1 hour of OCCT or IBT. I have seen this water reach higher temps on a CPU at 75C. The most heat generator I have seen on this motherboard is the VRM´s and the sensor says they are at 65C which too is not true.


----------



## gupsterg

In my case usage on air they have been where I expect them to be. I did also mount a sensor once off the heatsink to measure air temp off it.

All my testing has been on R7 1700 CPUs. All on air.

I have always used PLL 1.8V manually set. Which some are not. This also has been discussed in the past, that creates abnormal skewing of temperature sensors. I have not used any other PLL as never seen a need to adjust it.

I have not assessed VRM temperature with another measuring source, but for me seem right, a reason I never tested. How have you tested to come to conclusion VRM temp is not right?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> T3 - T6 does nothing on R7 1700 last time I checked, they were static. Again Mumak / Elmor has highlighted to ignore those.
> 
> The CPU socket temperature is too slow IMO. Doesn't really reflect what the CPU die is doing, there is a fan smoothing option also in UEFI, I use 3.8S IIRC.


They work fine on my motherboard this is why I use them to have a figure on what the CPU temp. may be (By static, I understand that they don´t read anything) . I don´t know much about the profiles in the BIOS, or if they work as they should or not, so I have no say in this.

On another topic, what is maximum CPU+SOC power usage on full load using IBT?
I have enabled an option in the BIOS that makes the power usage be around 150W, and the Gflops jumped from around 144Gflop to 157Gflops. It seems that it enables something in the CPU that requires more power, or maybe it does uncap the CPU.


----------



## gupsterg

Mine ~162W.

CPU: 3.8GHz +175mV (1.3625V), SOC: 1.05V, RAM: 3333MHz Fast 1.375V.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Mine ~162W.
> 
> CPU: 3.8GHz +175mV (1.3625V), SOC: 1.05V, RAM: 3333MHz Fast 1.375V.


You are on 9943, right?


----------



## gupsterg

Nope.

That profile was determined on 9943. Then used on 1401, 1403 and 1403-SP42M, IBT was not used on those UEFI as I was trying to solve rare intermittent Q-Code: F9, so testing was in that context, ie booting with / without power, HCI Memtest, GSAT plus some bench tests to determine performance is same as 9943.

As the CPU has been tested on so many prior UEFI I saw no point.

Currently on a test ROM, which fixed my Q-Code: F9 issue on same profile







(~3days/40 posts with 0 issues) . Doing fresh IBT AVX now







.


----------



## arcDaniel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> ...Currently on a test ROM, which fixed my Q-Code: F9 issue on same profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (~3days/40 posts with 0 issues) . Doing fresh IBT AVX now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


does that mean, that a new Bios is on the way?


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Found an issue with BIOS 1403.
> 
> So, with SenseMI Skew disabled, on a fresh boot, the Asus reported CPU temperature matches CPU(Tdie) in HWInfo. Fan curves will use the Asus EC reported temp, so I set them appropriately.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then one day, I noticed my fans started ramping up while I was doing nothing. It turns out, after waking from sleep, the Asus EC reported temp changes, and starts mirroring CPU(Tctl) in HWInfo.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea why the Asus EC just decides to change its reference?


I'm having the same issue with SenseMI Skew disabled (or enabled) on an 1800x, bios 1403. Resuming from sleep results in CPU sensor to read +20 than before sleep and no longer aligned with tdie.

Also, the difference between running skew disabled and enabled is not 20 as the image gupsterg posted suggests, it's more like 25. Not sure what's going on there.

Edit: Actually, CPU reads +20 different after wake from sleep with SenseMI Skew enabled and disabled. Doesn't mattter.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcDaniel*
> 
> does that mean, that a new Bios is on the way?


As always ASUS is working in the background to solve the mysterious Ryzen issues







. I was told a better version for release is coming.

I suspect from posts of mine that Elmor had seen I had tried a lot to solve my issue. So viable test candidate.


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Mine ~162W.
> 
> CPU: 3.8GHz +175mV (1.3625V), SOC: 1.05V, RAM: 3333MHz Fast 1.375V.


Would you mind sharing your complete settings on 1403 there please?


----------



## m00ter

I'm still running 1401 and am REALLY happy with the stabilty and OC. Is there a clever way of restoring all my current settings if I update to 1403? Is it even worth updating to 1403? I'm not too worried about low AIO pump speed on boot but appreciate there may be other fixes I'm missing out on.

Am running 3950 + 3333 with super tight timings at just 1.38v and loving it. C15 scores of c.1780 without any bias applied in the bios and she's just feeling really quick and smooth, so am loath to update bios unless necessary really.


----------



## MuddyPaws

sense mi skew enabled all looks good to me. lowered the clock from 4.1 to 3.875 take the pressure of the cpu, 4.1 was also running sweet with no everyday errors 6 hours of gaming plus video's and rendering.


----------



## arcDaniel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> As always ASUS is working in the background to solve the mysterious Ryzen issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I was told a better version for release is coming.
> 
> I suspect from posts of mine that Elmor had seen I had tried a lot to solve my issue. So viable test candidate.


I'm very interessting, what we got next. For the Moment the 1403 works great for me, no big issues.

Only I find it very Hard to get my CPU Linpack/AVX Stable, for that I wish an AVX Offset possibility. Do not know if this is possible with Ryzen.


----------



## austinmrs

No luck









While at offset +0,15725 im stable on all stress tests for hours and hours, when i try 3,95 i can't get it stable... Already at offset +0,18725 and still crashes even on cinebench.

SoC 1.1V
LLC Level 2
1600 VID: 1.2375


----------



## austinmrs

Also, what's the correct sensor to monitor the voltage? Currently stress testing at the 0,1875 offset, but at 3,9ghz.



On the CPU sensor the max I hit is 1,4 but on the motherboard senor the max is 1,439 while stress testing.

Also on idle the voltages goes high sometimes as you can see on the image on the maximum column.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> I'm still running 1401 and am REALLY happy with the stabilty and OC. Is there a clever way of restoring all my current settings if I update to 1403? Is it even worth updating to 1403? I'm not too worried about low AIO pump speed on boot but appreciate there may be other fixes I'm missing out on.
> 
> Am running 3950 + 3333 with super tight timings at just 1.38v and loving it. C15 scores of c.1780 without any bias applied in the bios and she's just feeling really quick and smooth, so am loath to update bios unless necessary really.


So same as me 3950 + 3333 on tightest timinggs that give me no memory error







What Volts are You on ??

@gupsterg did You noticed temperatures reading different on 1401 and 1403 ?? I did 1401 had better reading in my case at lest.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Mine ~162W.
> 
> CPU: 3.8GHz +175mV (1.3625V), SOC: 1.05V, RAM: 3333MHz Fast 1.375V.
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> Would you mind sharing your complete settings on 1403 there please?
Click to expand...

NP







.

CPU: R7 1700 (UA 1709PGT)
RAM: F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
MOBO: C6H rev.1.03 "brick edition"









I flash UEFI via flashback, then base profile, next 3.8/3333.

UA1709PGT_3.8_3333_Fast.zip 7k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> I'm still running 1401 and am REALLY happy with the stabilty and OC. Is there a clever way of restoring all my current settings if I update to 1403? Is it even worth updating to 1403? I'm not too worried about low AIO pump speed on boot but appreciate there may be other fixes I'm missing out on.
> 
> Am running 3950 + 3333 with super tight timings at just 1.38v and loving it. C15 scores of c.1780 without any bias applied in the bios and she's just feeling really quick and smooth, so am loath to update bios unless necessary really.


1403 fixes are in the post by Elmor, so if apply to you use or wait til next UEFI, which is imminent IMO







.

Tool Page > Asus Overclocking Profile > Load/Save to USB allows you to save OC profiles, *but* you can load a saved profile from differing UEFI to another.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> So same as me 3950 + 3333 on tightest timinggs that give me no memory error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Volts are You on ??
> 
> @gupsterg did You noticed temperatures reading different on 1401 and 1403 ?? I did 1401 had better reading in my case at lest.


Nope. I'm non X, your X CPU.

What needs to be done on 1401 onwards has been discussed already chap for each, reread thread and see if help you







. Otherwise report as bug with all info







.


----------



## Pimpmuckl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'd say you just ruled it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> juist as an fyi... if you enable BASh in windows (google it) and sudo get-apt stressapttest in the linux VM, GSAT for 1-2Hours would basically accomplish the same.
> 
> use this command:
> 
> _stressapttest -W -s 3600 -M 30000 --pause_delay 7200_
> 
> -W, more stressful algorithm than standard
> -M, size in MegaBytes of RAM being tested, i.e. 8192 MB = 8 GB
> -s, time of test in seconds, i.e. 3600 = 3600 seconds, 1 hour


Since there are a few typos in here, I'll write it down cleaned up as I'm sure lots of folks would like to easily use the excellent memory stress test by Google.


Install "Windows Subsystem for Linux (Beta)" via the "Turn Windows features on or off" dialog
Restart
Open bash (you might have to define a username and password here)
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install stressapptest
stressapptest -W -s 3600 -M 30000 --pause_delay 7200


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> HWiNFO early on caused the ASUS EC have issues, creating fans to be stuck. Mumak solved this ~Mar 17, as I kept bleating on about it to him and Elmor.
> 
> AIDA64 only a beta, released 27 June 17 has also had fix.
> 
> So I would check if some SW interacting with ASUS EC is cause of issue.
> 
> @noko59 recently had this issue with AIDA64, hopefully sorted.
> 
> There may still be some quirks of the UEFI though. I know on a R7 1700 with any UEFI from 0902 onwards I have had no issues. I used CPU_FAN, CHA_FAN1 and CHA_FAN3, all setup in UEFI for differing profiles. CPU is manual PWM, CHA1 turbo PWM, CHA3 standard PWM. I have tested W7 / W10C for normal posting usage and usage from Sleep/Resume.
> 
> Members need to start filling in bug report form in OP with as much info. Also stick to using latest releases of SW, still see posts of people with older HWiNFO / AIDA64.
> No trouble at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . As said before this is the temperature used for cooling profile, so people should ref it.
> 
> *I would ask members to "be part of the solution".*
> 
> Why I say this is use the bug report form, give as information on an issue.
> 
> Yeah Elmor or [email protected] may not be able to wave a magic wand and solve issue ASAP, but clearly they have been listening to users of C6H and providing support and resolutions.
> 
> Brick fix of board done Mar 17.
> 
> Aura SW not using correct mutex and G.Skill RGB RAM SPD corruption fixed little while back.
> 
> RGB on motherboard dieing and not coming back, fixed recently.
> 
> Asus MemTweakIt not showing correct info on AGESA 1.0.0.6 UEFIs, fixed recently.
> 
> Mumak worked pretty hard IMO in early Mar to solve all issues of HWiNFO on C6H as well. So reach out to authors of SW and get solutions done.
> 
> Just bare in mind all named have constraints on time, what can be done within their jobs, etc. *So patience is needed.*
> My original R7 1700 (*UA 1706PGT*) I no longer have so could not retest, that was a CPU which only did 2933MHz on UEFI 1002 and below.
> 
> R7 1700 (*UA 1709PGT*) did 3200MHz on same UEFI, later ones as well *until* AGESA 1.0.0.6, then did ~3500MHz C16 2T. Been using 3333MHz tight timings on it, only have Q-Code: F9 1x after say ~25+ post from shutdown, sleep/resume no issue.
> 
> R7 1700 (*UA 1713PGT*) was stuck at 2933MHz on pre AGESA 1.0.0.6 UEFI, after it's also at ~3500MHz C16 2T.
> 
> I have been highlighting my rare intermittent Q-Code: F9 is down to a UEFI issue. As I have done too many stress tests and permutations of settings. I will only confirm that this is *true*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The rest I will leave for Elmor to reveal when he does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *Again I thank him for his support*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


wow this thread moves fast!

Okay, i disabled the EC sensor because i get massive physics score drop in 3Dmark and in some games it also affects performance. I also get an event ID 15 in event viewer with the following message:



This screenshot is from my previous build but i get the same on this build. When i disable this sensor in HWINFO64, everything is gone so its definitely the sensor.

Here is an example i got on my FX system:




I never had an answer as to why this is happening so i just disabled the EC sensor and never looked back. But not it happens on this platform as well, i would like to know more about this. I know performance is affected by monitoring this sensor because HWINFO64 warns about this too but it is weird that i get an event ID 15 in event viewer.


----------



## Clukos

Nice catch, I had that activated... Not sure if it makes a difference but we'll see.


----------



## austinmrs

Where do you disable that sensor btw? Only info it gives is VRM temps, the rest i don't care


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Where do you disable that sensor btw? Only info it gives is VRM temps, the rest i don't care


HWINFO64 settings/safety tab and then uncheck EC support.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> No luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While at offset +0,15725 im stable on all stress tests for hours and hours, when i try 3,95 i can't get it stable... Already at offset +0,18725 and still crashes even on cinebench.
> 
> SoC 1.1V
> LLC Level 2
> 1600 VID: 1.2375


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Also, what's the correct sensor to monitor the voltage? Currently stress testing at the 0,1875 offset, but at 3,9ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> On the CPU sensor the max I hit is 1,4 but on the motherboard senor the max is 1,439 while stress testing.
> 
> Also on idle the voltages goes high sometimes as you can see on the image on the maximum column.


Any help?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> wow this thread moves fast!
> 
> Okay, i disabled the EC sensor because i get massive physics score drop in 3Dmark and in some games it also affects performance. I also get an event ID 15 in event viewer with the following message:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This screenshot is from my previous build but i get the same on this build. When i disable this sensor in HWINFO64, everything is gone so its definitely the sensor.
> 
> Here is an example i got on my FX system:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never had an answer as to why this is happening so i just disabled the EC sensor and never looked back. But not it happens on this platform as well, i would like to know more about this. I know performance is affected by monitoring this sensor because HWINFO64 warns about this too but it is weird that i get an event ID 15 in event viewer.


The error is harmless, Mumak has posted about it in thread, link.

I said before as well. Benchmarking I do not use monitoring. It's a known thing as far as I have seen, HWiNFO does give warning. If I want stats for a benchmark I do use HWiNFO but then I ignore performance as after monitoring data and not performance score.

Monitoring I use for stress testing only. Daily use again I have nothing running in the background that doesn't need to be.

Here's W10C fresh install while back with 17.10 chipset drivers.



@Ramad

Fresh IBT AVX on test rom.


----------



## lordzed83

@gupsterg ye could disable it i guess. Interesting that 1401 had PERFECT temperature reading like i know my cooling can take abuse so i dont worry about frying my cpu anyway. Once I'm home ill turn it off and see what sort of readings will i get


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> @gupsterg ye could disable it i guess. Interesting that 1401 had PERFECT temperature reading like i know my cooling can take abuse so i dont worry about frying my cpu anyway. Once I'm home ill turn it off and see what sort of readings will i get


Heh, same here - I have 1440mm rad space on my waterloop, which atm dedicated solely for 1800x.









Side note:

anoter IBT test failed. Upped vcore from 1.38750v + LLC3 to 1.39375v + LLC3. If this one fails when I get back from work, guess I'll reduce the OC =\


----------



## DSDV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> [...]
> Tool Page > Asus Overclocking Profile > Load/Save to USB allows you to save OC profiles, but you *can't* load a saved profile from differing UEFI to another.
> Nope. I'm non X, your X CPU.


or you really ment can? Cause everytime i tried porting my settings after upgrading it faild o.0


----------



## gupsterg

It say *can't* in bold, ie *can not*.

For example, say I am on UEFI 1401, I save profile to USB. I flash UEFI 1403, when I go to load saved profile from USB it *can't/can not* be used.

HTH








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> @gupsterg ye could disable it i guess. Interesting that 1401 had PERFECT temperature reading like i know my cooling can take abuse so i dont worry about frying my cpu anyway. Once I'm home ill turn it off and see what sort of readings will i get










.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> And already q code 8 in IBT. There's def. a correlation between memory oc and vcore or something else needing more juice to stabilize.
> Going to try to manually set vddp to 1.005v
> Currently running vcore at 1.3875v + llc3. Which works finw with loose ram but fails the higher I go on ram oc (or rather the closer I get to ram settings that the ram is adversitied to work at ). Might need to up to 1.393v :/
> Tried messing with SOC volts but I don't believe I need to up them - went as far as 1.18v with no benefits.
> Any othersuggestions?


It is not the ram, You might try a different implementation linpac than IBT. OCCT runs linpac also.
if you think it is the core/vcore, before continuing to raise vcore, try lowering the multiplier 0.25 at a time.
LAstly - why the obsession with IBT? Do you get Q 8 when doing anything else?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimpmuckl*
> 
> Since there are a few typos in here, I'll write it down cleaned up as I'm sure lots of folks would like to easily use the excellent memory stress test by Google.
> 
> 
> Install "Windows Subsystem for Linux (Beta)" via the "Turn Windows features on or off" dialog
> Restart
> Open bash (you might have to define a username and password here)
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get install stressapptest
> stressapptest -W -s 3600 -M 30000 --pause_delay 7200


^^ yeah, what he said.
I did have the gast run command correct. the other stuff is a prerequisite.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> So guys you talked about Temp diffrences when Sens MI Skew is disabled.
> 
> I Read like between 5 adn 15! degree diffrence when enabled (268) its at ~ 65 -70 °C (depending on the lenght of prime95 run [InPLace])
> when i disable Sens Mi Skew it wents up to like 75 going into the 80s ...
> 
> Since i dont trust those temp readings on ryzen im a litte afraid i might damage my CPU o.0
> is that normal ?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> There is a motherboard temperature sensor. Early on in this thread I used that to assess case ambient temperature, therefore it was easy to know if CPU temperature was correct as min CPU temperature should be close to motherboard temperature.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> Ok - thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i still got one question which bugs me.
> 
> Since i got these chip my BCLK was stuck at 99.8
> i tried everything VRMSpread Sectrum; FID & DID instead of Multi even some wierd settings from reddit.
> Nothing helped (except some stoped the fluctuation).
> 
> Than i saw that the C6H is one of the few boards with an external clock generator.
> Since my system can clocl to anything up to 4GHz but insta crashes if i even go to 101 BLCK i never tuched it.
> 
> But there is one ajustment i could do (littrely the only OC possible without crashes) BLCK at 100.2
> and since then there is no fluctuation nothing. i tested every BLCK from 100.2 to 98.0.
> 
> The only BLCK i cant achive is 100.
> I did a little reading and assume that at 100MHz the system automaticly uses the internal clock generator from the CPU.
> 
> Tl;Dr @elmor
> So my big question (since my CPU ones is 99.8) how can i use that external clock generator for BCLK 100MHz ?
> 
> (sorry for the long story)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You have R7 1700, roll with Sense Mi Skew: [Disabled]. Post a screenshot of HWiNFO and should be able tell if all is well.

BCLK fluctuation has also been discussed to death before in the thread. See my thread, section *The base-clock (BCLK)* > *Readings of BCLK in monitoring SW*.

Ryzen does not have hardware implementation to give correct BCLK read back. Software is using other methods to assess, so can be "fluctuations". In the thread I linked it is stated and shown how to make HWiNFO only take a one time reading of BCLK.

Below is screenshot, where due to heavy loading of rig and as there is no accurate BCLK read back process, my rig doing excessive CPU and RAM speed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Laying down the gauntlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> MAX ACB boost ~5.4GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , 1.362V MAX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , MAX tCTL ~52°C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> RAM boost ~4755MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , ~1.375V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


So set BCLK as you want in UEFI, just think your PC is using that, as it is, software monitoring will show fluctuation, only monitoring software I know of which will allow one time read of BCLK, so monitoring data is correct is HWINFO. So disable BCLK "Periodic polling" in settings, when you launch HWiNFO, you only need to do this once and it will remember setting. Then you will not see BCLK fluctuation and get crazy data as shown in above screenshot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> No luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While at offset +0,15725 im stable on all stress tests for hours and hours, when i try 3,95 i can't get it stable... Already at offset +0,18725 and still crashes even on cinebench.
> 
> SoC 1.1V
> LLC Level 2
> 1600 VID: 1.2375
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Also, what's the correct sensor to monitor the voltage? Currently stress testing at the 0,1875 offset, but at 3,9ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> On the CPU sensor the max I hit is 1,4 but on the motherboard senor the max is 1,439 while stress testing.
> 
> Also on idle the voltages goes high sometimes as you can see on the image on the maximum column.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Any help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN), reference that. I just care about MAX reading of that, so I know where I am in regard to what CPU getting as MAX. Average I find useful as well.

When setting voltage, as I use PState 0 OC I reference the VID shown there, which is a ceiling VID and add my offset on Extreme Tweaker to know where I am on VID.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> I'm having the same issue with SenseMI Skew disabled (or enabled) on an 1800x, bios 1403. Resuming from sleep results in CPU sensor to read +20 than before sleep and no longer aligned with tdie.
> 
> Also, the difference between running skew disabled and enabled is not 20 as the image gupsterg posted suggests, it's more like 25. Not sure what's going on there.
> 
> Edit: Actually, CPU reads +20 different after wake from sleep with SenseMI Skew enabled and disabled. Doesn't mattter.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who has (and has noticed) this issue. I really need this fixed, because it screws with my fan profiles. I always use Sleep, so I can't avoid this.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one who has (and has noticed) this issue. I really need this fixed, because it screws with my fan profiles. I always use Sleep, so I can't avoid this.


Yeah, I need sleep too because of the cold boot issue. Interested in seeing the potential cold boot fix gupsterg mentioned. I was using the bios the modified the bclk on boot to 90 but I found it wouldn't OC as well once I started running bios with AGESA 1.0.0.6 so I reverted back.


----------



## gupsterg

Others on the X CPU from Sleep and Resume are having issue. Non X for me no issue.

hughjazz44 provided the screenies which I have been posting concerning using Sense MI Skew Disabled on X CPU with 1403.


----------



## DSDV

@gupsterg
fluctuation doenst bug me anymore









and i cant confirm the reading because no matter which setting / load / time the BCLK in newest HWINFO is stalbe for me (average min max all the same)

But no matter which setting i cant get 100 only >100< (when the external clock generator is active).

So my question was how to use external BLCK gen for 100MHz ...
when i set 100 its @99.8 (Also CPUz says 99.8 (original100)).

but if you want i can make you a HWINFO screenshot


----------



## gupsterg

CPU-Z for me is 99.x to 100MHz. AIDA64 for me is also same.

Only HWiNFO is 100MHz, as I disable Periodic Polling of BCLK. If I do not disable it can, sometimes be all over the place. I have been using AI Tuner: Manual and BCLK 100MHz for several months now. That is the only way I use UEFI for that aspect.

I have nothing more to help you with this aspect







. Feel free to post a screenshot of your setup with Sense MI Skew Disabled







.


----------



## eyetrippy

I know several people have mentioned in time since last update about usb dropouts, and was wondering if there had been any mention anywhere of a solution?

Am beginning to suspect is responsible for hitching on my system at times.


----------



## Anty

@Elmor

Any leaks about AGESA 1.0.0.7







?

Asrock forum mod mentioned "Yet I 'hear' a 1.0.0.7 is in in-house testing." So either he was misinformed/trolled or there is really something going on....


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> You have R7 1700, roll with Sense Mi Skew: [Disabled]. Post a screenshot of HWiNFO and should be able tell if all is well.
> 
> BCLK fluctuation has also been discussed to death before in the thread. See my thread, section *The base-clock (BCLK)* > *Readings of BCLK in monitoring SW*.
> 
> Ryzen does not have hardware implementation to give correct BCLK read back. Software is using other methods to assess, so can be "fluctuations". In the thread I linked it is stated and shown how to make HWiNFO only take a one time reading of BCLK.
> 
> Below is screenshot, where due to heavy loading of rig and as there is no accurate BCLK read back process, my rig doing excessive CPU and RAM speed.
> So set BCLK as you want in UEFI, just think your PC is using that, as it is, software monitoring will show fluctuation, only monitoring software I know of which will allow one time read of BCLK, so monitoring data is correct is HWINFO. So disable BCLK "Periodic polling" in settings, when you launch HWiNFO, you only need to do this once and it will remember setting. Then you will not see BCLK fluctuation and get crazy data as shown in above screenshot.
> CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN), reference that. I just care about MAX reading of that, so I know where I am in regard to what CPU getting as MAX. Average I find useful as well.
> 
> When setting voltage, as I use PState 0 OC I reference the VID shown there, which is a ceiling VID and add my offset on Extreme Tweaker to know where I am on VID.


Yeah i do that too. So 1,2375 + 0,1875 offset = 1,425

But on idle, that shows 1,43 .. but while stressing at 100% its lower. That makes sense?


----------



## arcDaniel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Yeah i do that too. So 1,2375 + 0,1875 offset = 1,425
> 
> But on idle, that shows 1,43 .. but while stressing at 100% its lower. That makes sense?


VDroop, it is normal.


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> In the video it was 10% of 80 W. Besides, if a system is running 24/7 then 5 W is good enough, especially given that there is hardly much extra work involved in setting this up.


Indeed but if you think you'll save alot of money you won't. It's like 5 bucks a year. But yeah, save where you can!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Yeah i do that too. So 1,2375 + 0,1875 offset = 1,425
> 
> But on idle, that shows 1,43 .. but while stressing at 100% its lower. That makes sense?


Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcDaniel*
> 
> VDroop, it is normal.


As stated above.

I use LLC: [Auto] (ie stock AMD). You may see differing CPU voltage for differing apps loading CPU even though CPU clock is same, simply put Load Line Calibration Effect.

http://www.masterslair.com/vdroop-and-load-line-calibration-is-vdroop-really-bad

Above is old article but relevant still today. That should explain why MAX voltage is a little higher than target VID.

In my thread also read the section on LLC, then you will know why I use LLC: [Auto]. It is only a suggestion, what you wish to do is ultimately your choice







.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yes.
> As stated above.
> 
> I use LLC: [Auto] (ie stock AMD). You may see differing CPU voltage for differing apps loading CPU even though CPU clock is same, simply put Load Line Calibration Effect.
> 
> http://www.masterslair.com/vdroop-and-load-line-calibration-is-vdroop-really-bad
> 
> Above is old article but relevant still today. That should explain why MAX voltage is a little higher than target VID.
> 
> In my thread also read the section on LLC, then you will know why I use LLC: [Auto]. It is only a suggestion, what you wish to do is ultimately your choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I set LLC on auto... My VID + my offset = 1,425.

Altough, while stressing i se 1,375 and while idling i see 1,431v


----------



## DSDV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I set LLC on auto... My VID + my offset = 1,425.
> 
> Altough, while stressing i se 1,375 and while idling i see 1,431v


same here .. auto and idle = higher VCore than stressing


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yes.
> As stated above.
> 
> I use LLC: [Auto] (ie stock AMD). You may see differing CPU voltage for differing apps loading CPU even though CPU clock is same, simply put Load Line Calibration Effect.
> 
> http://www.masterslair.com/vdroop-and-load-line-calibration-is-vdroop-really-bad
> 
> Above is old article but relevant still today. That should explain why MAX voltage is a little higher than target VID.
> 
> In my thread also read the section on LLC, then you will know why I use LLC: [Auto]. It is only a suggestion, what you wish to do is ultimately your choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


IMO, the recommendation in that article to leave LLC disabled (what ever that means.. Auto is not disabled) is bad advice. Vdroop is there for a reason and "defeating" vdroop is only necessary IF you are experiencing a system crash/hang when a high current load ends for example when benching with y-prime (from undershoot)... and when you do so, just recognize that when the hiugh current load begins, you may force a transient overshoot well in excess of the "virus-mode" overshoot chip manufacturers build specification to. In other words, vdroop is a good thing. And I've never come across a situation where the onlyh way to feed the appropriate voltage is by allowing max overshoot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> same here .. auto and idle = higher VCore than stressing


That's exactly how it is supposed to be. A higher idle voltage is meaningless since there is little to no current drawn through the chip, and when there is high current (eg, high load). remember, current kills, and within reason idle voltage does very little... 'cause it's idle.









on the C6H, I run LLC 1 for vcore and SOC. 1.4 and 1.1V respectively for 3950MHz and 3466 ram.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It is not the ram, You might try a different implementation linpac than IBT. OCCT runs linpac also.
> if you think it is the core/vcore, before continuing to raise vcore, try lowering the multiplier 0.25 at a time.
> LAstly - why the obsession with IBT? Do you get Q 8 when doing anything else?


Prime 95 would error out one one or two threads anywhere from 3 to 12h into it; or PC would restart or code 8. (under Prime95).

Likewise games like Ghost Recon: Wildlands would crash frequently to desktop if there's instability.

Just trying to find stability here.

I found realbench to be a waste of time. I might try OCCT, haven't used it in ages.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Prime 95 would error out one one or two threads of PC would restart or code 8.
> 
> Just trying to find stability here.
> 
> I found realbench to be a waste of time. I might try OCCT, haven't used it in ages.


if you require hours of linpac/p95 stability, try lowering the multiplier... or adding a bunch of vcore.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> IMO, the recommendation in that article to leave LLC disabled (what ever that means.. Auto is not disabled) is bad advice. Vdroop is there for a reason and "defeating" vdroop is only necessary IF you are experiencing a system crash/hang when a high current load ends for example when benching with y-prime (from undershoot)... and when you do so, just recognize that when the hiugh current load begins, you may force a transient overshoot well in excess of the "virus-mode" overshoot chip manufacturers build specification to. In other words, vdroop is a good thing. And I've never come across a situation where the onlyh way to feed the appropriate voltage is by allowing max overshoot.
> That's exactly how it is supposed to be. A higher idle voltage is meaningless since there is little to no current drawn through the chip, and when there is high current (eg, high load). remember, current kills, and within reason idle voltage does very little... 'cause it's idle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the C6H, I run LLC 1 for vcore and SOC. 1.4 and 1.1V respectively for 3950MHz and 3466 ram.


Manual voltages or Pstates with offset?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Manual voltages or Pstates with offset?


p-states w/ offset. or manual, makes no difference to the measured droop


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Prime 95 would error out one one or two threads anywhere from 3 to 12h into it; or PC would restart or code 8. (under Prime95).
> 
> Likewise games like Ghost Recon: Wildlands would crash frequently to desktop if there's instability.
> 
> Just trying to find stability here.
> 
> I found realbench to be a waste of time. I might try OCCT, haven't used it in ages.


Why Realbench is a waste of time? I let realbench run for the night, and then aida64 for the night too, and i call it stable. Never had crashes in games or rendering videos.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> p-states w/ offset. or manual, makes no difference to the measured droop


Since you have a 1600x, what is your VID and offset? Just curious


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you require linpac/p956 stability, try lowering the multiplier... or adding a bunch of vcore.


Eh, don't want to push vcore past 1.425ish (so with LLC3 offset that would be around 1.3875ish, since LLC3 overshoots significantly, from what I gather).

I'm currently giving it another go - if I come home and see another code 8, I will start lowering multiplier at that point and settling at 3.9ghz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Since you have a 1600x, what is your VID and offset? Just curious


gimme a minute, gotta pause some work on the rig...


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Why Realbench is a waste of time? I let realbench run for the night, and then aida64 for the night too, and i call it stable. Never had crashes in games or rendering videos.


Becuase I can do circles in realbench and crash very fast in linpack apps.
Or in Wildliands/ BF1 - CTD within 1h; yet if system is linpack stable - no crashing in those two titles. Note that I used 2 titles as an isolated example. Point being, after Realbench I can't say that system is stable, because the very next thing might crash.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> gimme a minute, gotta pause some work on the rig...


But basically when im on idle and see a 1,461V on the CPU there is nothing to worry, right? because when stressing my voltage goes to 1,4V or so, and thats what matter, right?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I set LLC on auto... My VID + my offset = 1,425.
> 
> Altough, while stressing i se 1,375 and while idling i see 1,431v


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> same here .. auto and idle = higher VCore than stressing


Imagine voltage as a rubber band, as the CPU is loaded it will droop some, as the CPU being placed under load is effecting voltage.

Load line calibration in a way has to be as such, as when the CPU come off load the voltage could suddenly jump upwards, overshoot.

If you change LLC to counter VDROOP then the overshoot will be greater.

This is as simply as I can explain it.

You are seeing ~6mV higher voltage at idle than target VID, not a biggie IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> IMO, the recommendation in that article to leave LLC disabled (what ever that means.. Auto is not disabled) is bad advice. Vdroop is there for a reason and "defeating" vdroop is only necessary IF you are experiencing a system crash/hang when a high current load ends for example when benching with y-prime (from undershoot)... and when you do so, just recognize that when the hiugh current load begins, you may force a transient overshoot well in excess of the "virus-mode" overshoot chip manufacturers build specification to. In other words, vdroop is a good thing. And I've never come across a situation where the onlyh way to feed the appropriate voltage is by allowing max overshoot.


That article is from ages ago, I was linking it for graphics and other content. At that time motherboards had Load Line Calibration as enabled / disabled. Disabled being as Intel / AMD spec, enabled was LLC counteracted, as we do on newer boards with increased levels of LLC. Please view quote from that article.
Quote:


> Leave load line calibration disabled unless you really need it
> 
> If you have a decent motherboard, load-line calibration really doesn't buy you anything in terms of a higher overclock (at least it hasn't for me). *It only artificially lowers the vcore that you'll have to set in your BIOS, but the CPU will still require the same amount of voltage when it's put under a load.*


So the author of article is stating LLC enabled ie counteracting stock (ie increasing LLC from stock on newer boards) does not buy end user anything, but artificially makes them think they are at lower VCORE.

I never said increase LLC.

I never said VDROOP is bad.

I also pointed members to read the LLC information for C6H as posted by The Stilt and [email protected] Which suggests use [Auto] as that is AMD stock on C6H. It states in that section in my thread that increasing LLC creates overshoot, SW/DMM may not show a member true picture.

You have taken my post out of context chap







.


----------



## Kriant

I should note that I hadn't had so much trouble with achieving desired overclock ever since Q9550 and using foxconn x48 blackops. Which is a tad frustrating.


----------



## leoxtxt

Any specific reason why my C6H is forcing me to use CL16 ? In theory my 16GB Kit (F4-3200C15D-16GTZ, Samsung B-Die) should be able to handle CL15-15-15-35 1.35v

I didn't have any problem to make it work @ 3200Mhz but somehow everytime i choose CL15 nothing happens, it stays @ CL16.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leoxtxt*
> 
> Any specific reason why my C6H is forcing me to use CL16 ? In theory my 16GB Kit (F4-3200C15D-16GTZ, Samsung B-Die) should be able to handle CL15-15-15-35 1.35v
> 
> I didn't have any problem to make it work @ 3200Mhz but somehow everytime i choose CL15 nothing happens, it stays @ CL16.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If GearDown is [Auto] or [Enabled] odd CL will be rounded up. IIRC from 2666MHz+.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Becuase I can do circles in realbench and crash very fast in linpack apps.
> Or in Wildliands/ BF1 - CTD within 1h; yet if system is linpack stable - no crashing in those two titles. Note that I used 2 titles as an isolated example. Point being, after Realbench I can't say that system is stable, because the very next thing might crash.


I've not experienced that with BF1, don't have wildlands on this rig. No single stressor tells all, after hci and rb, a few loops of IBT and I'd be looing at my gpus and psu if things were crashing. Does it seem to CTD when the loop or sustained temps hit a certain value?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> But basically when im on idle and see a 1,461V on the CPU there is nothing to worry, right? because when stressing my voltage goes to 1,4V or so, and thats what matter, right?


that's perfectly fine. here's the bios SSs. P0 FID should be 9E



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Imagine voltage as a rubber band, as the CPU is loaded it will droop some, as the CPU being placed under load is effecting voltage.
> and yes, DMM/SW cannot show the real reason vdroop is there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Load line calibration in a way has to be as such, as when the CPU come off load the voltage could suddenly jump upwards, overshoot.
> 
> If you change LLC to counter VDROOP then the overshoot will be greater.
> 
> This is as simply as I can explain it.
> 
> You are seeing ~6mV higher voltage at idle than target VID, not a biggie IMO.
> That article is from ages ago, I was linking it for graphics and other content. At that time motherboards had Load Line Calibration as enabled / disabled. Disabled being as Intel / AMD spec, enabled was LLC counteracted, as we do on newer boards with increased levels of LLC. Please view quote from that article.
> I never said increase LLC.
> 
> I never said VDROOP is bad.
> 
> I also pointed members to read the LLC information for C6H as posted by The Stilt and [email protected] Which suggests use [Auto] as that is AMD stock on C6H. It states in that section in my thread that increasing LLC creates overshoot, SW/DMM may not show a member true picture.
> 
> You have taken my post out of context chap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


could be I did... simply read the linked article.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> could be I did... simply read the linked article.


No worries







.

I have always advocated not countering LLC and to set correct voltage as needed.

If I had a £ for every time somebody rebutted that information I'd be sitting on a beach sipping pina coladas







. So glad you advocate the same







.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I've not experienced that with BF1, don't have wildlands on this rig. No single stressor tells all, after hci and rb, a few loops of IBT and I'd be looing at my gpus and psu if things were crashing. Does it seem to CTD when the loop or sustained temps hit a certain value?
> that's perfectly fine. here's the bios SSs
> 
> 
> could be I did... simply read the linked article.


Wow i can you do 3,9 with that voltage?

1,375 VId - 0,00625 offset, you are aiming at 1,36875 when at full load, right?

To do 3,86 on my 1600 i need 1,4 at load...

Also I only have custom on pstate 0, all others auto.

I see you have at least pstate1 activated. Is there a reason?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Prime 95 would error out one one or two threads anywhere from 3 to 12h into it; or PC would restart or code 8. (under Prime95).
> 
> Likewise games like Ghost Recon: Wildlands would crash frequently to desktop if there's instability.
> 
> Just trying to find stability here.
> 
> I found realbench to be a waste of time. I might try OCCT, haven't used it in ages.


What is your CLDO_VPP and VPP values (under tweekers heaven)?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Ramad
> 
> Fresh IBT AVX on test rom.


This is nice


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have always advocated not countering LLC and to set correct voltage as needed.
> 
> If I had a £ for every time somebody rebutted that information I'd be sitting on a beach sipping pina coladas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So glad you advocate the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I always advocate for beaches and libations.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Wow i can you do 3,9 with that voltage?
> 1,375 VId - 0,00625 offset, you are aiming at 1,36875 when at full load, right?
> To do 3,86 on my 1600 i need 1,4 at load...
> Also I only have custom on pstate 0, all others auto.
> I see you have at least pstate1 activated. Is there a reason?


that's for 3950, 3900 needed a negative 0.05 offset. (it is a sample cpu, not retail)
yes, load voltage droops.
Set P1 and p2 to custom and leave the settings as they are found. Just F10. the system will idle at like 220 (or lower) and 0.4V vcore
This is the method Ramad posted some time ago. works fine.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I always advocate for beaches and libations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's for 3950, 3900 needed a negative 0.05 offset. (it is a sample cpu, not retail)
> yes, load voltage droops.
> Set P1 and p2 to custom and leave the settings as they are found. Just F10. the system will idle at like 220 (or lower) and 0.4V vcore
> This is the method Ramad posted some time ago. works fine.


Yeah, just for you to see, that for 3,85Ghz i need a offset of +0.1635 (vid of 1,2375), so thats 1,4V at load with LLC1.

And for 3,95Ghz you dont even need 1,4V, what a difference...


----------



## leoxtxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> If GearDown is [Auto] or [Enabled] odd CL will be rounded up. IIRC from 2666MHz+.


Thank you, it worked !


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Wow i can you do 3,9 with that voltage?
> 
> 1,375 VId - 0,00625 offset, you are aiming at 1,36875 when at full load, right?
> 
> To do 3,86 on my 1600 i need 1,4 at load...
> 
> Also I only have custom on pstate 0, all others auto.
> 
> I see you have at least pstate1 activated. Is there a reason?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Yeah, just for you to see, that for 3,85Ghz i need a offset of +0.1635 (vid of 1,2375), so thats 1,4V at load with LLC1.
> 
> And for 3,95Ghz you dont even need 1,4V, what a difference...


just a quickie... vcore droops to 1.352 under IBT "standard" load. I initially had 12288 ram committed, but it was taking for ever and not adding any needed info in this regard.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> What is your CLDO_VPP and VPP values (under tweekers heaven)?


Haven't touched those.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Haven't touched those.


This may or may not work for you, but you can try it and see if it makes any difference:

- Set CLDO_VDDP to 968mV 908mV (sorry for typings so fast)
- Set VDDP and VDDP standby to 0.960V
- Set Dram Current Capability to 130%
- Set SOC voltage to 1.05
Try running 10 runs of IBT, OCCT or Prime95 and see if these settings does help.

Note: Voltage correction.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> This is nice


Cheers







, here is another run today. Wall plug meter for total rig, inc screen, etc, idle: ~95W, IBT load: ~285W, room ambient ~25°C,


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I always advocate for beaches and libations.


I'll







to that!







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> just a quickie... vcore droops to 1.352 under IBT "standard" load. I initially had 12288 ram committed, but it was taking for ever and not adding any needed info in this regard.


IBT AVX higher RAM, say 13312MB is ~4.5min a loop. For this CPU, the 3.8/3333 Fast profile, doesn't need extra VCORE for IBT vs HCI Memtest or GSAT *but* SOC requirement does go up from 1V (HCI/GSAT) to 1.05V (IBT).


----------



## Chicken Patty

I forgot where, but I read somewhere that SOC voltage of 1.1v seems to work the best for most scenarios. I set that from the moment I fired up the system and went straight to 3.7 GHz without a single failed overclock. I believe the LLC for the SOC voltage is setting 2. I see about 1.15v under 100% load. Is this voltage safe?

Right now the Miami summer and no A/C while I'm out to work makes my ambient temps during the day about 90ºF in my room so during those times I have seen CPU temps of around 80-81ºc (already adding the 20º offset). So I think for now I won't push it past 3.7 GHz. Maybe when the weather cools off a bit it should stay considerably cooler during the day while I'm at work and I'll push some more vCore.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , here is another run today. Wall plug meter for total rig, inc screen, etc, idle: ~95W, IBT load: ~285W, room ambient ~25°C,


I guess there is a typo there, but nice one again







3.9GHz still hard to stabilize with that RAM speed?

Can you enable this setting and see if your power usage goes up?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Edit: I think you mean system total power by 285W?


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Haven't touched those.


Ramad is on to something -- but regardless the behavior you experience with P95 dropping threads has always been memory related when I've been testing. It's seldom a CPU issue.

In addition, it probably means you're "close". P95 heats up the whole die which can shift the IMC's operation a bit. I talked about this long ago... in thread terms. Probably only a few days or a week ago, lol.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Ramad is on to something -- but regardless the behavior you experience with P95 dropping threads has always been memory related when I've been testing. It's seldom a CPU issue.
> 
> In addition, it probably means you're "close". P95 heats up the whole die which can shift the IMC's operation a bit. I talked about this long ago... in thread terms. Probably only a few days or a week ago, lol.


Thank you, but let me explain why I chose those values.









I would like to explain why I think those values are relevant, and this is not scientific in any way, because I have no equipment to measure any thing on this motherboard.









I did a 2 min. run on OCCT with different VPP voltage values (this is not CLDO_VDDP), and this is how OCCT reads the voltages (if software voltage is to be trusted), but imagine if those reading are true and behaving like that for hours instead of the 2 min I chose to run the test in:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*885mV*



*900mV*



*915mV*



*930mV*



*945mV*



*960mV*



*975mV*



*990mV*



*1005mV*



*1020mV*



*1035mV*



*1050mV*





Of those readings, the least ripples were generated with VPP voltages at 900mV, 960mV and 1005mV. I think VPP voltage does effect 1.8V PLL voltage and maybe other voltages, and during the time I have used this motherboard, 1.8V PLL does provide stability on my system. If I´m to change VPP voltage then I would chose 1 of the above values.

I think I have posted this before, using VPP = 975mV when the test failed, and it would not run any test after that till I rebooted the system:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*VDDP*



*1.8V PLL*



*SOC*





Let me underline that this is yet to be confirmed, because I don´t know how viable those readings are.


----------



## ninogui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> HWiNFO early on caused the ASUS EC have issues, creating fans to be stuck. Mumak solved this ~Mar 17, as I kept bleating on about it to him and Elmor.
> 
> AIDA64 only a beta, released 27 June 17 has also had fix.
> 
> So I would check if some SW interacting with ASUS EC is cause of issue.
> 
> @noko59 recently had this issue with AIDA64, hopefully sorted.
> 
> There may still be some quirks of the UEFI though. I know on a R7 1700 with any UEFI from 0902 onwards I have had no issues. I used CPU_FAN, CHA_FAN1 and CHA_FAN3, all setup in UEFI for differing profiles. CPU is manual PWM, CHA1 turbo PWM, CHA3 standard PWM. I have tested W7 / W10C for normal posting usage and usage from Sleep/Resume.
> 
> Members need to start filling in bug report form in OP with as much info. Also stick to using latest releases of SW, still see posts of people with older HWiNFO / AIDA64.
> No trouble at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . As said before this is the temperature used for cooling profile, so people should ref it.
> 
> *I would ask members to "be part of the solution".*
> 
> Why I say this is use the bug report form, give as information on an issue.
> 
> Yeah Elmor or [email protected] may not be able to wave a magic wand and solve issue ASAP, but clearly they have been listening to users of C6H and providing support and resolutions.


You are totally right and that´s a great idea thks for the hint. I will install newer versions, but this already once happened out of monitoring. I will look for bug reporting as soon as I rule out any application messing with fans, although still I have the feeling some kind of spike might be causing this - example if ou have dc or pwm fans and split the 3 fan ratios far apart there might be a spike sending a confused signal to the fan controller so he can´t recover and goes up

Is there a way to easily measure the fan headers instant voltage ?

One other unrelated issue :
w10 boot now has been finishing on led code C0. twice a restart stood there with no monitor screen image, just black - but most often it boots ok. This only happened on restart, never on shutdown and boot. Its strange as I have not done any big change in bios, and already tried to step back versions to before this happening. I am a bit clueless to how and why it happens.

What should I look for ?

thks


----------



## MuddyPaws

One other unrelated issue :
w10 boot now has been finishing on led code C0. twice a restart stood there with no monitor screen image, just black - but most often it boots ok. This only happened on restart, never on shutdown and boot. Its strange as I have not done any big change in bios, and already tried to step back versions to before this happening. I am a bit clueless to how and why it happens.

What should I look for ?

my cpu got exchanged because of C0 wouldn't boot or flash back nothing

ps my vdroop is going from 1.417 to 1.3975 is this droop ok or should i worry


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Thank you, but let me explain why I chose those values.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to explain why I think those values are relevant, and this is not scientific in any way, because I have no equipment to measure any thing on this motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a 2 min. run on OCCT with different VPP voltage values (this is not CLDO_VDDP), and this is how OCCT reads the voltages (if software voltage is to be trusted), but imagine if those reading are true and behaving like that for hours instead of the 2 min I chose to run the test in:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *885mV*
> 
> 
> 
> *900mV*
> 
> 
> 
> *915mV*
> 
> 
> 
> *930mV*
> 
> 
> 
> *945mV*
> 
> 
> 
> *960mV*
> 
> 
> 
> *975mV*
> 
> 
> 
> *990mV*
> 
> 
> 
> *1005mV*
> 
> 
> 
> *1020mV*
> 
> 
> 
> *1035mV*
> 
> 
> 
> *1050mV*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of those readings, the least ripples were generated with VPP voltages at 900mV, 960mV and 1005mV. I think VPP voltage does effect 1.8V PLL voltage and maybe other voltages, and during the time I have used this motherboard, 1.8V PLL does provide stability on my system. If I´m to change VPP voltage then I would chose 1 of the above values.
> 
> I think I have posted this before, using VPP = 975mV when the test failed, and it would not run any test after that till I rebooted the system:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *VDDP*
> 
> 
> 
> *1.8V PLL*
> 
> 
> 
> *SOC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me underline that this is yet to be confirmed, because I don´t know how viable those readings are.


I have no opinion on your settings, other than to say that if P95 drops out, something isn't right, lol. Everytime I observed that behavior, it was memory that was the problem. The memory would pass hours of HCI Memtest only to fail in P95. No processor settings helped.

In addition, Ramad was one of the people instrumental in getting my memory to it's rated 3200 mhz under all tests. That's why I suggested you might give his advice, should he offer it, a try. Regardless of how you chose the settings, if your memory isn't stable when the processor die heats up, something needs changing and that's all I"m suggesting here.

*EDIT:* Realize I'm talking to two different people at once, lol -- Ramad the OP he was talking to. Trying to do three things at once here and failing at all of them, lol.


----------



## gupsterg

@leoxtxt

No problem







, enjoy your rig







.

@Chicken Patty

SOC LLC I use [Auto], just due to how I use CPU LLC [Auto] (Stock).

1.1V is recommended max by The Stilt, many use slightly higher than that, I don't for daily use. 1.1V - 1.125V I have used for 3466MHz - 3500MHz on 2x R7 1700, 3333MHz is 1.05V-1.075V on those CPUs, 3200MHz is like <1V for both.

I do things like IBT AVX custom 13312MB, Y-Cruncher, [email protected], RealBench Stress mode, etc. Some for my stress testing has been upto 40hrs back to back mixing apps, [email protected] upto 56hrs straight.

@Ramad

Yep total rig, inc screen, etc ~285W when IBT loading CPU. If I deduct idle (~95W), then IBT AVX custom 13312MB made PSU pull extra 190W from wall plug. Be aware I have 4x TY143, 1x AC F12, 2x AC F9 which would spin up faster than idle, creating some variation plus RAM is loaded vs idle. Yeah not high load stuff, but just giving extra context.

Yep 3.9GHz for low stability testing fine, high stability testing VCORE requirement too excessive for daily use







. I'm happy enough with 3.8/3333 Fast, I just need beefier GPU than Fury X







.

@ninogui

When fan header is set to PWM, voltage is constant 12V. It is the circuitry in fan which uses the PWM signal from fan header and then controls voltage to fan within it's self.

The circuitry in fan has it's own curve for what it does for x PWM, this is why people recommend using same fans, so they work the same. For example as I want my front air intake fans to match my CPU HSF, for RPM/PWM behaviour, I use all the same fans for intake/HSF.

No idea on Q-Code C0 , sorry. Only muddy paws and Timur Born have had AFAIK. Search the thread, using "Search This Thread", pick advanced options, in appropriate box enter C0 and in username box enter Timur Born.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @leoxtxt
> 
> No problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , enjoy your rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @Chicken Patty
> 
> SOC LLC I use [Auto], just due to how I use CPU LLC [Auto] (Stock).
> 
> 1.1V is recommended max by The Stilt, many use slightly higher than that, I don't for daily use. 1.1V - 1.125V I have used for 3466MHz - 3500MHz on 2x R7 1700, 3333MHz is 1.05V-1.075V on those CPUs, 3200MHz is like <1V for both.
> 
> I do things like IBT AVX custom 13312MB, Y-Cruncher, [email protected], RealBench Stress mode, etc. Some for my stress testing has been upto 40hrs back to back mixing apps, [email protected] upto 56hrs straight.
> 
> @Ramad
> 
> Yep total rig, inc screen, etc ~285W when IBT loading CPU. If I deduct idle (~95W), then IBT AVX custom 13312MB made PSU pull extra 190W from wall plug. Be aware I have 4x TY143, 1x AC F12, 2x AC F9 which would spin up faster than idle, creating some variation plus RAM is loaded vs idle. Yeah not high load stuff, but just giving extra context.
> 
> Yep 3.9GHz for low stability testing fine, high stability testing VCORE requirement too excessive for daily use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm happy enough with 3.8/3333 Fast, I just need beefier GPU than Fury X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @ninogui
> 
> When fan header is set to PWM, voltage is constant 12V. It is the circuitry in fan which uses the PWM signal from fan header and then controls voltage to fan within it's self.
> 
> The circuitry in fan has it's own curve for what it does for x PWM, this is why people recommend using same fans, so they work the same. For example as I want my front air intake fans to match my CPU HSF, for RPM/PWM behaviour, I use all the same fans for intake/HSF.
> 
> No idea on Q-Code C0 , sorry. Only muddy paws and Timur Born have had AFAIK. Search the thread, using "Search This Thread", pick advanced options, in appropriate box enter C0 and in username box enter Timur Born.


Thanks for the info. I'll try lowering it some and see if it's still stable.


----------



## roybotnik

Has anyone actually played with PLL voltage at all?

I have been going totally insane trying to get rid of this weird stuttering that I get when playing overwatch. Any time I think I've fixed it, after about an hour of playing, it comes back. Today when I started my comp the stuttering was unbelievable, and no matter how many times I rebooted and screwed with SoC voltage, RAM settings, etc, it kept happening. My FPS does not drop so I assume it's actually something to do with my mouse input being dropped.

It only happens when turning in areas with a longer view distance, so I feel like it happens when there is a lot of VRAM swapping occurring. I have no real way of figuring it out and I would probably need a high framerate camera to actually show it since I play at 160hz. Tried capturing it with shadowplay but I'm not sure if it's very visible since it's recording at 60 fps. It's been incredibly frustrating to debug this problem since it comes and goes and every time I think I find something that affects it, it comes back. I have disabled every single piece of non-essential software running on the system with no effect.

Anyways, I decided to give PLL voltage a try before finally giving up and going back to my 4790K. I raised it to 1.85v and the stuttering disappeared, with no sign of it returning after 30 mins of playing... After seeing this I decided to run 30 mins of realbench, which completed with no issue and no windows hardware errors. Went back into the bios and realized I had accidentally *entered 2 for tRAS*, which resulted in the platform giving it a value of 21 (no training failure). So yes, I somehow passed 30 mins of realbench and played games for over an hour with with tRAS set to 21 (3333mhz, primary timings 14-14-14-21, tRC was 44).

After that I turned PLL voltage up to 1.9 just because whatever. I set my RAM to 3333mhz and 14-14-14-28-42, with the UHQ B-Die "fast" subtimings. I had been running a core offset of +0.06825 with LLC1 previously. I changed LLC to auto and left the offset alone. Passed 15 mins of realbench, then 30 mins of Prime 95 small FFT with no issues... Then started p95 blend and let it run for over 2 hours, again with no issues. This was all with LLC left at auto, which would have always given me cache L0 hardware errors before.

Does PLL somehow affect the stability of the data fabric? Also my temps were exactly the same with PLL set to 1.9v vs Auto.


CPU: 40x multi, +0.06825 vCore offset
SoC: 1.1625 manual (~1.15 actual)
DRAM: 2x8GB 1.35v, 3333mhz, 14-14-14-28-42-1T, 53.3ohm ODT, BGS disabled, The Stilt's "fast" subtimings
PLL: 1.9v
Other: SenseMI skew disabled


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Has anyone actually played with PLL voltage at all?
> 
> I have been going totally insane trying to get rid of this weird stuttering that I get when playing overwatch. Any time I think I've fixed it, after about an hour of playing, it comes back. Today when I started my comp the stuttering was unbelievable, and no matter how many times I rebooted and screwed with SoC voltage, RAM settings, etc, it kept happening. My FPS does not drop so I assume it's actually something to do with my mouse input being dropped.
> 
> It only happens when turning in areas with a longer view distance, so I feel like it happens when there is a lot of VRAM swapping occurring. I have no real way of figuring it out and I would probably need a high framerate camera to actually show it since I play at 160hz. Tried capturing it with shadowplay but I'm not sure if it's very visible since it's recording at 60 fps. It's been incredibly frustrating to debug this problem since it comes and goes and every time I think I find something that affects it, it comes back. I have disabled every single piece of non-essential software running on the system with no effect.
> 
> Anyways, I decided to give PLL voltage a try before finally giving up and going back to my 4790K. I raised it to 1.85v and the stuttering disappeared, with no sign of it returning after 30 mins of playing... After seeing this I decided to run 30 mins of realbench, which completed with no issue and no windows hardware errors. Went back into the bios and realized I had accidentally *entered 2 for tRAS*, which resulted in the platform giving it a value of 21 (no training failure). So yes, I somehow passed 30 mins of realbench and played games for over an hour with with tRAS set to 21 (primary timings 14-14-14-21, tRC was 44).
> 
> After that I turned PLL voltage up to 1.9 just because whatever. I set my RAM to 3333mhz and 14-14-14-28-42, with the UHQ B-Die "fast" subtimings. I had been running a core offset of +0.06825 with LLC1 previously. I changed LLC to auto and left the offset alone. Passed 15 mins of realbench, then 30 mins of Prime 95 small FFT with no issues... Then started p95 blend and let it run for over 2 hours, again with no issues. This was all with LLC left at auto, which would have always given me cache L0 hardware errors before.
> 
> Does PLL somehow affect the stability of the data fabric? Also my temps were exactly the same with PLL set to 1.9v vs Auto.
> 
> 
> CPU: 40x multi, +0.06825 vCore offset
> SoC: 1.1625 manual (~1.15 actual)
> DRAM: 2x8GB 1.35v, 3333mhz, 14-14-14-28-42, 53.3ohm ODT, BGS disabled, The Stilt's "fast" subtimings
> PLL: 1.9v
> Other: SenseMI skew disabled


I feel you.. i also have stuttering on Cs go..

I tried to use Process Lasso to set cs go to run only on physical cores, but it still happens


----------



## gupsterg

@Chicken Patty

No problem







.

Which Flare X 2400MHz 16GB kit you got, C15 or C16?

What MHz are you running?

@roybotnik @austinmrs

I'll be honest I'm sucker for SWBF lately and not played anything else. It always runs smoother on W7 for me, W10C I always see some stutter. You guys tried W7?

W7 also benches better for me. On my i5 I only used W10A for TimeSpy benching really







. W10C on Ryzen also was only used regularly when Sleep/Resume did not work in W7, once a later UEFI fixed that issue I pretty much am on W7 all the time.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Chicken Patty
> 
> No problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Which Flare X 2400MHz 16GB kit you got, C15 or C16?
> 
> What MHz are you running?
> 
> @roybotnik @austinmrs
> 
> I'll be honest I'm sucker for SWBF lately and not played anything else. It always runs smoother on W7 for me, W10C I always see some stutter. You guys tried W7?
> 
> W7 also benches better for me. On my i5 I only used W10A for TimeSpy benching really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . W10C on Ryzen also was only used regularly when Sleep/Resume did not work in W7, once a later UEFI fixed that issue I pretty much am on W7 all the time.


Ok, what do i need to do to run Windows7?

Anything special?


----------



## CentroX

Whats latest beta bios?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Has anyone actually played with PLL voltage at all?
> 
> I have been going totally insane trying to get rid of this weird stuttering that I get when playing overwatch. Any time I think I've fixed it, after about an hour of playing, it comes back. Today when I started my comp the stuttering was unbelievable, and no matter how many times I rebooted and screwed with SoC voltage, RAM settings, etc, it kept happening. My FPS does not drop so I assume it's actually something to do with my mouse input being dropped.
> 
> It only happens when turning in areas with a longer view distance, so I feel like it happens when there is a lot of VRAM swapping occurring. I have no real way of figuring it out and I would probably need a high framerate camera to actually show it since I play at 160hz. Tried capturing it with shadowplay but I'm not sure if it's very visible since it's recording at 60 fps. It's been incredibly frustrating to debug this problem since it comes and goes and every time I think I find something that affects it, it comes back. I have disabled every single piece of non-essential software running on the system with no effect.
> 
> Anyways, I decided to give PLL voltage a try before finally giving up and going back to my 4790K. I raised it to 1.85v and the stuttering disappeared, with no sign of it returning after 30 mins of playing... After seeing this I decided to run 30 mins of realbench, which completed with no issue and no windows hardware errors. Went back into the bios and realized I had accidentally *entered 2 for tRAS*, which resulted in the platform giving it a value of 21 (no training failure). So yes, I somehow passed 30 mins of realbench and played games for over an hour with with tRAS set to 21 (3333mhz, primary timings 14-14-14-21, tRC was 44).
> 
> After that I turned PLL voltage up to 1.9 just because whatever. I set my RAM to 3333mhz and 14-14-14-28-42, with the UHQ B-Die "fast" subtimings. I had been running a core offset of +0.06825 with LLC1 previously. I changed LLC to auto and left the offset alone. Passed 15 mins of realbench, then 30 mins of Prime 95 small FFT with no issues... Then started p95 blend and let it run for over 2 hours, again with no issues. This was all with LLC left at auto, which would have always given me cache L0 hardware errors before.
> 
> Does PLL somehow affect the stability of the data fabric? Also my temps were exactly the same with PLL set to 1.9v vs Auto.
> 
> 
> CPU: 40x multi, +0.06825 vCore offset
> SoC: 1.1625 manual (~1.15 actual)
> DRAM: 2x8GB 1.35v, 3333mhz, 14-14-14-28-42-1T, 53.3ohm ODT, BGS disabled, The Stilt's "fast" subtimings
> PLL: 1.9v
> Other: SenseMI skew disabled


PLL is basically the clock voltage and I have messed with it more than once have found some CPUs like it a bit lower and some a bit higher. Reminds me of the old Intel CPUs, PLL was quite variable to the CPU


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Has anyone actually played with PLL voltage at all?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have been going totally insane trying to get rid of this weird stuttering that I get when playing overwatch. Any time I think I've fixed it, after about an hour of playing, it comes back. Today when I started my comp the stuttering was unbelievable, and no matter how many times I rebooted and screwed with SoC voltage, RAM settings, etc, it kept happening. My FPS does not drop so I assume it's actually something to do with my mouse input being dropped.
> 
> It only happens when turning in areas with a longer view distance, so I feel like it happens when there is a lot of VRAM swapping occurring. I have no real way of figuring it out and I would probably need a high framerate camera to actually show it since I play at 160hz. Tried capturing it with shadowplay but I'm not sure if it's very visible since it's recording at 60 fps. It's been incredibly frustrating to debug this problem since it comes and goes and every time I think I find something that affects it, it comes back. I have disabled every single piece of non-essential software running on the system with no effect.
> 
> Anyways, I decided to give PLL voltage a try before finally giving up and going back to my 4790K. I raised it to 1.85v and the stuttering disappeared, with no sign of it returning after 30 mins of playing... After seeing this I decided to run 30 mins of realbench, which completed with no issue and no windows hardware errors. Went back into the bios and realized I had accidentally *entered 2 for tRAS*, which resulted in the platform giving it a value of 21 (no training failure). So yes, I somehow passed 30 mins of realbench and played games for over an hour with with tRAS set to 21 (3333mhz, primary timings 14-14-14-21, tRC was 44).
> 
> After that I turned PLL voltage up to 1.9 just because whatever. I set my RAM to 3333mhz and 14-14-14-28-42, with the UHQ B-Die "fast" subtimings. I had been running a core offset of +0.06825 with LLC1 previously. I changed LLC to auto and left the offset alone. Passed 15 mins of realbench, then 30 mins of Prime 95 small FFT with no issues... Then started p95 blend and let it run for over 2 hours, again with no issues. This was all with LLC left at auto, which would have always given me cache L0 hardware errors before.
> 
> Does PLL somehow affect the stability of the data fabric? Also my temps were exactly the same with PLL set to 1.9v vs Auto.
> 
> 
> CPU: 40x multi, +0.06825 vCore offset
> SoC: 1.1625 manual (~1.15 actual)
> DRAM: 2x8GB 1.35v, 3333mhz, 14-14-14-28-42-1T, 53.3ohm ODT, BGS disabled, The Stilt's "fast" subtimings
> PLL: 1.9v
> Other: SenseMI skew disabled


Yes, a lot. I use it a lot to find out if other voltages and setting are right, because every thing will get more stable if it is increased, if it gets more unstable then there is something wrong with other voltages or setting. And it does stabilize the system, especially the RAM voltage. 1.86V is perfect for RAM at 3200MT/s, but my RAM can´t do higher than that right now, so I don´t know if there is any gain at higher voltages.


----------



## roybotnik

I just ran p95 blend again for an hour with SoC voltage on Auto, PLL at 1.85, same other settings (1.35 ram voltage) but I lowered tRFC to 260...





Bumping PLL seems to make a huge diff in my system... I was getting Windows hardware errors with much less aggressive timings and a whole range of SoC and/or RAM voltage, even with vcore LLC at 1 or 2.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> One other unrelated issue :
> w10 boot now has been finishing on led code C0. twice a restart stood there with no monitor screen image, just black - but most often it boots ok. This only happened on restart, never on shutdown and boot. Its strange as I have not done any big change in bios, and already tried to step back versions to before this happening. I am a bit clueless to how and why it happens.
> What should I look for ?
> my cpu got exchanged because of C0 wouldn't boot or flash back nothing
> 
> ps my vdroop is going from 1.417 to 1.3975 is this droop ok or should i worry


that droop is fine if the rig is stable. the current setup I'm using droops from 1.395V to 1.352V with linpac.
Black screen but the rig is running - like the graphics subsystem is borked? Besides making sure the drivers are not fouled IDK, bump PCH, maybe boost pcie? Am I correct5 that you've been running a high clock (recently) but did not establish stability? If yes... you may want to check windows with dism and sfc via the command prompt.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> PLL is basically the clock voltage and I have messed with it more than once have found some CPUs like it a bit lower and some a bit higher. Reminds me of the old Intel CPUs, PLL was quite variable to the CPU


the phase lock loop voltage helps to align signals across domains... so it's not surprising that it needs to be manually set when OCing ram and core.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Chicken Patty
> 
> No problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Which Flare X 2400MHz 16GB kit you got, C15 or C16?
> 
> What MHz are you running?
> 
> @roybotnik @austinmrs
> 
> I'll be honest I'm sucker for SWBF lately and not played anything else. It always runs smoother on W7 for me, W10C I always see some stutter. You guys tried W7?
> 
> W7 also benches better for me. On my i5 I only used W10A for TimeSpy benching really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . W10C on Ryzen also was only used regularly when Sleep/Resume did not work in W7, once a later UEFI fixed that issue I pretty much am on W7 all the time.


I have the C15 kit. Right now I have not tried to overclock the RAM yet. I am running them at 2400 MHz, 1.2v on the DRAM which is what they are specified at.


----------



## 0OJR

Yes, same here. I found CPU PLL makes a huge difference to stability. I can only get 4GHz stable on my 1800X if I bump this up to 1.85V

Be careful though, a little CPU PLL voltage adds a LOT of heat.


----------



## diaaablo

Hi all Crosshair VI owners!
Right now I'm still searching 100% stabilty (tRFC_SM still in Auto), screenshot:


Spoiler: IMG









Spoiler: Settings



Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3466MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
- CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.00625]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.07500]
DRAM Voltage [1.37500]
ProcODT_SM [53.3 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
Active Frequency Mode [Disabled]
DRAM Current Capability [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.37500]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Disabled]


Have tried to set tRFC to 256/287/312 etc, system unstable. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance )


----------



## Chicken Patty

One thing I noticed is if overclocking through ASUS Suite III it always results in a crash. Same settings put into the BIOS, and then booting are stable. Just in case you all try overclocking via software.


----------



## diaaablo

Asus Suite was completely removed after 1 hour from installation. As whole identical software from other vendors it's useless and buggy


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diaaablo*
> 
> Asus Suite was completely removed after 1 hour from installation. As whole identical software from other vendors it's useless and buggy


I had it clocked at 3.7 GHz through the BIOS stable. I would just raised multi from 37x to 38x and the voltage a click or two, instant crash. I did it through BIOS, same settings, 100% for almost one hour without hiccup. If tomorrow it's still going, I'll try for 3.9 GHz from the 3.8GHz I'm at now.


----------



## MuddyPaws

ps my vdroop is going from 1.417 to 1.3975 is this droop ok or should i worry[/quote]
that droop is fine if the rig is stable. the current setup I'm using droops from 1.395V to 1.352V with linpac.
Black screen but the rig is running - like the graphics subsystem is borked? Besides making sure the drivers are not fouled IDK, bump PCH, maybe boost pcie? Am I correct5 that you've been running a high clock (recently) but did not establish stability? If yes... you may want to check windows with dism and sfc via the command prompt.

@Jpmboy it was all stable @ 4.1ghz but I wanted long term stability and I didn't want to degrade my cpu, it's my second.

so I dropped my cpu clock to 4.0ghz which again is stable. I also dropped my ram from 2933 to 2666 with better timings.



I seem to be having better luck this time around on 1403.

also with using the Asus OC panel it's so easy, I can change all voltage setting's, multiplier, fan speed and reboot and restart from the pad, and if I mess up I can reboot from the panel and it resets what you've done. kind of loving it for easy O'cing.

I just want stable for my use and when things get better I will go higher..


----------



## elguero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It is not the ram, You might try a different implementation linpac than IBT. OCCT runs linpac also.
> if you think it is the core/vcore, before continuing to raise vcore, try lowering the multiplier 0.25 at a time.
> LAstly - why the obsession with IBT? Do you get Q 8 when doing anything else?
> ^^ yeah, what he said.
> I did have the gast run command correct. the other stuff is a prerequisite.


Have you disabled performance bias, that solved my Q 8 problem.


----------



## MuddyPaws

does any one know when the C6H extream is out


----------



## MuddyPaws

here is the link for the C0 problem

CPU initialization
Chipsets initialization
Super I/O initialization 
Asus ASIC initialization
OEM components initialization 
JumperlessSetting

http://old.cit.odessa.ua/postkarta/bios_post_code_introduction.pdf


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> I just ran p95 blend again for an hour with SoC voltage on Auto, PLL at 1.85, same other settings (1.35 ram voltage) but I lowered tRFC to 260...
> 
> Bumping PLL seems to make a huge diff in my system... I was getting Windows hardware errors with much less aggressive timings and a whole range of SoC and/or RAM voltage, even with vcore LLC at 1 or 2.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Yes, a lot. I use it a lot to find out if other voltages and setting are right, because every thing will get more stable if it is increased, if it gets more unstable then there is something wrong with other voltages or setting. And it does stabilize the system, especially the RAM voltage. 1.86V is perfect for RAM at 3200MT/s, but my RAM can´t do higher than that right now, so I don´t know if there is any gain at higher voltages.


Holy f... amazing, i bump to 1.85 my PLL and now i need les Vcore for 3.9 stable. right now under load Vcore drop to 1.352,and before without 1.395 was not stable,also LLC is on auto now and it was LLC3
thanks guys


----------



## gupsterg

@MuddyPaws

As said before, that file is too old and those codes are not for AMI UEFI motherboard.

@Chicken Patty

Ok, those I suppose are Samsung B Die?

@austinmrs

For W7 install see relevant section in OP of my thread. On HWbot Ryzen OC section has link to ISO which work for Ryzen.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @MuddyPaws
> 
> As said before, that file is too old and those codes are not for AMI UEFI motherboard.
> 
> sorry my bad


----------



## gupsterg

NP







.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> Indeed but if you think you'll save alot of money you won't. It's like 5 bucks a year. But yeah, save where you can!


There is one more point to this. We only talked about maximum and minimum P-states here, but you can also set up P1 as intermediate step and lower power and clocks of P2 as well. This will definitively save extra power, because not every load requires the CPU to go to its maximum.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Heh, same here - I have 1440mm rad space on my waterloop, which atm dedicated solely for 1800x.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side note:
> 
> anoter IBT test failed. Upped vcore from 1.38750v + LLC3 to 1.39375v + LLC3. If this one fails when I get back from work, guess I'll reduce the OC =\


cant see point of so much radspacve for cpu alone. Those dont run hot anyway.. You are runnign some silly low volts

im on 1.425 llc3 for stable 3950 anythign lower wont pass ibt or envoding


----------



## MuddyPaws

getting better 1812 cb15 no bias


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @MuddyPaws
> 
> As said before, that file is too old and those codes are not for AMI UEFI motherboard.
> 
> @Chicken Patty
> 
> Ok, those I suppose are Samsung B Die?
> 
> @austinmrs
> 
> For W7 install see relevant section in OP of my thread. On HWbot Ryzen OC section has link to ISO which work for Ryzen.


Yeah i did it my self since that .iso dont have updates, and updates on w7 takes a lot of time to do.

All windows updated, all good in device manager, chipset, everything installed.

Altough, with the exact same bios settings, i noticed my cinebench score dropped from ~1270/80 to ~1240/50.. Is that something you noticed too?


----------



## gupsterg

Use high performance power plan in W7. I also use core parking 100% (ie disabled). Set min CPU state 5% in power plan, may not show if you have lower PStates / Global C State Control disabled in UEFI.

As said before everything benches better for me on W7.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Use high performance power plan in W7. I also use core parking 100% (ie disabled). Set min CPU state 5% in power plan, may not show if you have lower PStates / Global C State Control disabled in UEFI.
> 
> As said before everything benches better for me on W7.


Using High Performance, with the tweak you said to enable core parking in the options, and then i disabled it by setting 100% there. Min cpu alto at 5%


----------



## ninogui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @leoxtxt
> 
> @ninogui
> 
> When fan header is set to PWM, voltage is constant 12V. It is the circuitry in fan which uses the PWM signal from fan header and then controls voltage to fan within it's self.
> 
> The circuitry in fan has it's own curve for what it does for x PWM, this is why people recommend using same fans, so they work the same. For example as I want my front air intake fans to match my CPU HSF, for RPM/PWM behaviour, I use all the same fans for intake/HSF.
> 
> No idea on Q-Code C0 , sorry. Only muddy paws and Timur Born have had AFAIK. Search the thread, using "Search This Thread", pick advanced options, in appropriate box enter C0 and in username box enter Timur Born.


Thks gupsterg

I understand. My header fan group is :

- AIO block in aio header
- nothing in cpu or cpu_opt, set to disable
- chassis fan 1 ml140 blowingh out the back
- chassis fan 2 arctic 4 fans push pull on radiator
- chassis fan 3 ml140 blowing in lower front and top

on full throttle 3.825 ghz cpu prime small stabilizes in 62-63, vrm in 54-58 and pch in 58-60


----------



## ninogui

One thing I do notice for the 2x8GB gtx flarex on auto the Trc_sm reads 63 instead of 48 and Ras reads 36

Although rated for that maybe I am forcing manually trc_sm to 48 and Ras to 34 (at 3.85Volt) introducing instability at boot ?


----------



## Clukos

Pretty decent passmark run: https://www.passmark.com/baselines/V9/display.php?id=85966251115










Edit: It's the second best CPU score with any ryzen CPU in the database, not too shabby


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> There is one more point to this. We only talked about maximum and minimum P-states here, but you can also set up P1 as intermediate step and lower power and clocks of P2 as well. This will definitively save extra power, because not every load requires the CPU to go to its maximum.


The power savings is not really the selling point of using P-states. Yeah maybe you can save 5-7 bucks a year but that's not really much when you think about it. If you want to save power, turn the whole system off because the CPU idling at 20-50w or whatever is not what drawing the most power in the system at idle for most people in here anyway.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No idea on Q-Code C0 , sorry. Only muddy paws and Timur Born have had AFAIK. Search the thread, using "Search This Thread", pick advanced options, in appropriate box enter C0 and in username box enter Timur Born.


I get C0 after a thermal shutdown (CPU overheated with Tctl hitting 115°C). Usually only after POST (and even BIOS setup) passed successfully and it results in a black screen and no booting into Windows. It can happen over several boot cycles until I cold boot (power off) or use Clear CMOS.

During run-time I get code 24 even when my CPU is in OC mode. The latter of which should show code 0C (zero-C) according to the overclocking guide.


----------



## ninogui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I get C0 after a thermal shutdown (CPU overheated with Tctl hitting 115°C). Usually only after POST (and even BIOS setup) passed successfully and it results in a black screen and no booting into Windows. It can happen over several boot cycles until I cold boot (power off) or use Clear CMOS.
> 
> During run-time I get code 24 even when my CPU is in OC mode. The latter of which should show code 0C (zero-C) according to the overclocking guide.


Oh I figured it out ! thks for the pm and adding in


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elguero*
> 
> Have you disabled performance bias, that solved my Q 8 problem.


i think you quoted the wrong post. no 8 problem here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Use high performance power plan in W7. I also use core parking 100% (ie disabled). Set min CPU state 5% in power plan, may not show if you have lower PStates / Global C State Control disabled in UEFI.
> 
> As said before *everything benches better for me on W7*.


well... not all benchmarks. XTU, to name just one.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> cant see point of so much radspacve for cpu alone. Those dont run hot anyway.. You are runnign some silly low volts
> 
> im on 1.425 llc3 for stable 3950 anythign lower wont pass ibt or envoding


That radspace is there to accommodate two video cards down the line as well.

LLC3 overshoots, doesn't it? I recall AMD rep stating that keeping vcore at or below 1.425v is what the doctor ordered for longevity.

Anyway, finally done testing -
at 1.4v vcore + LLC3 and raised SoC voltage (1.12v) my rig passed 20 sets of IBT maximum (with 30.5 gigs of ram used).
This, in conjunction with HCI memtest passing over 1000% I feel like I can finally call it stable.

I'll upload the screenshot once I get back from work.


----------



## mightykill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*
> 
> Yeah try the factory cooler. When I had my issues I did what they said which was the middle part of the backplate gasket needed to be removed. But even after then the rig turned on but still didn't post. It ended up being that I had to modify another part of the gasket. So for sure I'd just throw on the factory cooler to be sure. Then go from there.


i didnt have time to change out the cooler for the past few days.

i changed it now and the problem was still there, so i reverted my BIOS to version 1201.
seems like that did the trick. i can finally boot the system after setting the overclock settings in BIOS. currently trying out a moderate overclock
of 3.7 GHz with cpu core voltage offset 0.125.

now my problem is that whenever i reboot the system or perform a cold boot with the overclock settings , i get a BSOD right after the asus splashscreen.
the only way i can boot to windows is if i go to BIOS and choose the option "discard changes and exit".


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Using High Performance, with the tweak you said to enable core parking in the options, and then i disabled it by setting 100% there. Min cpu alto at 5%


No idea, sorry







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Pretty decent passmark run: https://www.passmark.com/baselines/V9/display.php?id=85966251115
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: It's the second best CPU score with any ryzen CPU in the database, not too shabby


Sweet







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> During run-time I get code 24 even when my CPU is in OC mode. The latter of which should show code 0C (zero-C) according to the overclocking guide.


Yeah never seen 0C on my rig TBH either. It's 24 with W7/W10C (Fast Startup disabled) and 40 when W10C has Fast Startup enabled, without it having had an issue. I have used multiplier OC when doing HWBot subs, but 24/7 use is PState 0 OC. Even on multiplier with Global C-States: Disabled, never seen 0C.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well... not all benchmarks. XTU, to name just one.


OK smarty pants







, I should have stated "As said before everything I bench, is better for me on W7."







.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> That radspace is there to accommodate two video cards down the line as well.
> 
> LLC3 overshoots, doesn't it? I recall AMD rep stating that keeping vcore at or below 1.425v is what the doctor ordered for longevity.
> 
> Anyway, finally done testing -
> at 1.4v vcore + LLC3 and raised SoC voltage (1.12v) my rig passed 20 sets of IBT maximum (with 30.5 gigs of ram used).
> This, in conjunction with HCI memtest passing over 1000% I feel like I can finally call it stable.
> 
> I'll upload the screenshot once I get back from work.


Like i care if it fries







needs to last only till zen 2. I was running 2500k [email protected] for few years







and my sister is running it now on 4.8 cause on air









with llc2 i need 1.45 and that shots to 1.462 sometimes but drops below 1.4 on load hahaahah

I dont like keeping gpu and cpu in same loop. One loop for gpu and other for cpu. But nowadays i cant see point of running custom block on GPU AIO's are keeping them cool enough to max out silicone


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Like i care if it fries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> needs to last only till zen 2. I was running 2500k [email protected] for few years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my sister is running it now on 4.8 cause on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with llc2 i need 1.45 and that shots to 1.462 sometimes but drops below 1.4 on load hahaahah
> 
> I dont like keeping gpu and cpu in same loop. One loop for gpu and other for cpu. But nowadays i cant see point of running custom block on GPU AIO's are keeping them cool enough to max out silicone


Ah, well, I reasoned that if I have enough rad space for CPU/GPU, dual pumps and qdc's I can mount one loop and temps will even out across the larger body of water in the loop, to the extent that I wouldn't notice a large difference if I was to run concurrent loops. (At one point I had 2x360 + 1080 + 140 rads for quad-fireo and a 5930k, worked just fine).

with LLC3 according to HWinfo at 1.4v vcore, the average is 1.417v, with spikes to 1.46, however on "AUTO" with no overclock whatsoever, because of XFR I see spikes to 1.55 and 1.58 on its own, sooo I recon that 1.46 spike isn't that big a deal when compared to crazy default vcore boosts that ryzen/crosshair are pulling.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @MuddyPaws
> 
> As said before, that file is too old and those codes are not for AMI UEFI motherboard.
> 
> @Chicken Patty
> 
> Ok, those I suppose are Samsung B Die?
> 
> @austinmrs
> 
> For W7 install see relevant section in OP of my thread. On HWbot Ryzen OC section has link to ISO which work for Ryzen.


How can I check with type it is? Sorry if it's a dumb question, at work now later I'll look it up and see if I can figure it out. I read somewhere that they are double sided chips or something like that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mightykill*
> 
> i didnt have time to change out the cooler for the past few days.
> 
> i changed it now and the problem was still there, so i reverted my BIOS to version 1201.
> seems like that did the trick. i can finally boot the system after setting the overclock settings in BIOS. currently trying out a moderate overclock
> of 3.7 GHz with cpu core voltage offset 0.125.
> 
> now my problem is that whenever i reboot the system or perform a cold boot with the overclock settings , i get a BSOD right after the asus splashscreen.
> the only way i can boot to windows is if i go to BIOS and choose the option "discard changes and exit".


...and when you do that, you can boot with the overclock of 3.7, or does it boot at defaults?


----------



## mightykill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*
> 
> How can I check with type it is? Sorry if it's a dumb question, at work now later I'll look it up and see if I can figure it out. I read somewhere that they are double sided chips or something like that?
> ...and when you do that, you can boot with the overclock of 3.7, or does it boot at defaults?


The overclock of 3.7 GHz remains when i boot through BIOS.
i only managed to remove the problem by pressing the clear CMOS button.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Ah, well, I reasoned that if I have enough rad space for CPU/GPU, dual pumps and qdc's I can mount one loop and temps will even out across the larger body of water in the loop, to the extent that I wouldn't notice a large difference if I was to run concurrent loops. (At one point I had 2x360 + 1080 + 140 rads for quad-fireo and a 5930k, worked just fine).
> 
> with LLC3 according to HWinfo at 1.4v vcore, the average is 1.417v, with spikes to 1.46, however on "AUTO" with no overclock whatsoever, because of XFR I see spikes to 1.55 and 1.58 on its own, sooo I recon that 1.46 spike isn't that big a deal when compared to crazy default vcore boosts that ryzen/crosshair are pulling.


I dont do internal radiators got external 360 push pull with fans at like 1000rpm. That keeps it around 63c when benching whole day long









I still think about buying Phobya 1080 radiator and using as side panel but what would i cool with it not a clue. For my 290x i had separate pump + rez and 240 rad. Still now 980ti on aio and it keeps it below 75c with bios mod and no power draw limit seen it pulling over 400w on furmark


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*
> 
> How can I check with type it is? Sorry if it's a dumb question, at work now later I'll look it up and see if I can figure it out. I read somewhere that they are double sided chips or something like that?


I should have checked this thread, Ryzen Memory IC Collection. Hynix, single sided, you can used Thaiphoon Burner to check.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I dont do internal radiators got external 360 push pull with fans at like 1000rpm. That keeps it around 63c when benching whole day long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still think about buying Phobya 1080 radiator and using as side panel but what would i cool with it not a clue. For my 290x i had separate pump + rez and 240 rad. Still now 980ti on aio and it keeps it below 75c with bios mod and no power draw limit seen it pulling over 400w on furmark


Phobya 1080 rocks. I have it sitting on QDCs outside my case closer to the wall and the central AC outlet with Noctua fans.









Your ryzen is 63c overclocked under load? that's tdie, right?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Ah, well, I reasoned that if I have enough rad space for CPU/GPU, dual pumps and qdc's I can mount one loop and temps will even out across the larger body of water in the loop, to the extent that I wouldn't notice a large difference if I was to run concurrent loops. (At one point I had 2x360 + 1080 + 140 rads for quad-fireo and a 5930k, worked just fine).
> 
> with LLC3 according to HWinfo at 1.4v vcore, the average is 1.417v, with spikes to 1.46, however on "AUTO" with no overclock whatsoever, because of XFR I see spikes to 1.55 and 1.58 on its own, sooo I recon that 1.46 spike isn't that big a deal when compared to crazy default vcore boosts that ryzen/crosshair are pulling.


a good single loop is the best route. And.. you never can have enough rad space.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> a good single loop is the best route. And.. you never can have enough rad space.


Lol, sure you can







.

Most importantly - I did my 20 loops of IBT maximum preset last night, after messing around with settings. CPU needed more juice - 1.4v + LLC3. Now I can finally call it stable.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Haven't touched my OC since i got ryzen since it had alot of issues at the start. how are things now? any luck getting memory to 3000MHZ+ my CPU is sitting at 3.7GHZ (Ryzen 1700) and RAM only at 2333 (corsair dom plat) newest Bio's


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> Haven't touched my OC since i got ryzen since it had alot of issues at the start. how are things now? any luck getting memory to 3000MHZ+ my CPU is sitting at 3.7GHZ (Ryzen 1700) and RAM only at 2333 (corsair dom plat) newest Bio's


yes, memory is now overclockable to 3000+ with some tweaking.


----------



## poisson21

For my loop , i have a big mora3-420 and nearly 5 l of res , so plenty of temp room when i'll add 1 or 2 rx vega (if it can be include in a custom loop). With it now my cpu never reach 65°c even with ibt running.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mightykill*
> 
> The overclock of 3.7 GHz remains when i boot through BIOS.
> i only managed to remove the problem by pressing the clear CMOS button.


Have you checked the jumpers on the board? I think one of them has to do with cold boots, maybe somehow it is throwing it off. Can't really think of anything that would cause that other than maybe the OS itself. I know that if the PC crashes, when it reboots it will force you to check your settings in the BIOS. If you load defaults, and you cold boot does it do this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I should have checked this thread, Ryzen Memory IC Collection. Hynix, single sided, you can used Thaiphoon Burner to check.


I'll check it out when I get home and try to figure out which chips they have. Thanks for the help!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The error is harmless, Mumak has posted about it in thread, link.
> 
> I said before as well. Benchmarking I do not use monitoring. It's a known thing as far as I have seen, HWiNFO does give warning. If I want stats for a benchmark I do use HWiNFO but then I ignore performance as after monitoring data and not performance score.
> 
> Monitoring I use for stress testing only. Daily use again I have nothing running in the background that doesn't need to be.
> 
> Here's W10C fresh install while back with 17.10 chipset drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> @Ramad
> 
> Fresh IBT AVX on test rom.


Alright than.

My question is that how is it possible that i am unable to uninstall the AMD SATA driver? I deleted it once but it keeps coming back no matter what i do, is it Microsoft that is installing it or something? You have standard SATA AHCI controller but it appears that i have 2 controller drivers installed...My AMD SATA driver dates from 03-29-2015 i just want to know why and IF i need to do something with it or just leave it as is.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mightykill*
> 
> The overclock of 3.7 GHz remains when i boot through BIOS.
> i only managed to remove the problem by pressing the clear CMOS button.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you checked the jumpers on the board? I think one of them has to do with cold boots, maybe somehow it is throwing it off. Can't really think of anything that would cause that other than maybe the OS itself. I know that if the PC crashes, when it reboots it will force you to check your settings in the BIOS. If you load defaults, and you cold boot does it do this?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I should have checked this thread, Ryzen Memory IC Collection. Hynix, single sided, you can used Thaiphoon Burner to check.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll check it out when I get home and try to figure out which chips they have. Thanks for the help!
Click to expand...

At DDR4 2400 almost 100% they're Hynix


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*
> 
> Have you checked the jumpers on the board? *I think one of them has to do with cold boots,* maybe somehow it is throwing it off. Can't really think of anything that would cause that other than maybe the OS itself. I know that if the PC crashes, when it reboots it will force you to check your settings in the BIOS. If you load defaults, and you cold boot does it do this?
> I'll check it out when I get home and try to figure out which chips they have. Thanks for the help!


that jumper is for low temperature boot.. noting to do with an "AC off" -type "cold" boot.


----------



## kundica

Have you guys seen this? Mostly stuff we've known here for a while but a very informative post nonetheless. https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/07/14/memory-oc-showdown-frequency-vs-memory-timings


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Have you guys seen this? Mostly stuff we've known here for a while but a very informative post nonetheless. https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/07/14/memory-oc-showdown-frequency-vs-memory-timings


This confirms that tighter timings can beat out higher speeds. It appears to be fairly close though. I can run 3466 at 14-14-14-34 (with submitting at default) and 3333 at 14-14-14-34 (with Stilt's fast timings). I think I'll stick with 3333 for now.

The BGS test is interesting, but I'm assuming they used only two sticks to test. I've believe disabling BGS is bad for four sticks.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that jumper is for low temperature boot.. noting to do with an "AC off" -type "cold" boot.


Thanks for clarifying, didn't recall 100%


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Alright than.
> 
> My question is that how is it possible that i am unable to uninstall the AMD SATA driver? I deleted it once but it keeps coming back no matter what i do, is it Microsoft that is installing it or something? You have standard SATA AHCI controller but it appears that i have 2 controller drivers installed...My AMD SATA driver dates from 03-29-2015 i just want to know why and IF i need to do something with it or just leave it as is.


OS installing.

I have 2 in W7/W10C, recheck screenshots I posted before, they also show driver provider, etc.

AMD Chipset package does not have SATA driver AFAIK.

Do you have an issue with SATA?

As my EVO 840 is W7 and I was in W10C it shows as F: . On Z97 I never installed any SATA drivers, below is CrystalDiskMark. I do not use Samsung Magician for RAPID mode, etc.



Top CrystalDiskMark Ryzen, bottom Devil's Canyon.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> This confirms that tighter timings can beat out higher speeds. It appears to be fairly close though. I can run 3466 at 14-14-14-34 (with submitting at default) and 3333 at 14-14-14-34 (with Stilt's fast timings). I think I'll stick with 3333 for now.
> 
> The BGS test is interesting, but I'm assuming they used only two sticks to test. I've believe disabling BGS is bad for four sticks.


I'm running Stilt's 3333 fast timings as well. Pushing for 3466 is all so tempting though.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> I'm running Stilt's 3333 fast timings as well. Pushing for 3466 is all so tempting though.


I couldn't push 3466 using Stilt's timings though. Although AMD didn't really "tune" their 3466 either. It looks like just primary timings. Also 3466 required a lot more DDR voltage for me. Running 4 dimms @ 32GB is tough.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> At DDR4 2400 almost 100% they're Hynix


I will check today and post back just to be sure


----------



## austinmrs

On Hwinfo, can you tell me what field its more reliable to see cpu voltage under load?

The sensor under CPU, or the sensor under Motherboard?

Im using Realbench and Aida64, one each night to test stability.

Should i try 10 runs on IBT? Can someone link me the IBT AVX?


----------



## gupsterg

I stated yesterday mate, when you asked for help.

CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN).


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I stated yesterday mate, when you asked for help.
> 
> CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN).


Yeah i know.

Its just that the VCore under the Motherboard sensors is 1,4 at load while the one you said its 1,37V







And i was afraid and just wanted to make sure.

So with my new 1600 i can do 3,9Ghz at 1,37 load.

+rep you


----------



## gupsterg

The VCORE under Asus Crosshair VI Hero is from VRM, so includes LLC, etc.

CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) is from CPU telemetry reported to mobo, so with losses, etc is more appropriate as what CPU get at socket.

In my thread see section *C6H ProbeIt VCORE point vs measuring at socket*, should help, I hope







.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The VCORE under Asus Crosshair VI Hero is from VRM, so includes LLC, etc.
> 
> CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) is from CPU telemetry reported to mobo, so with losses, etc is more appropriate as what CPU get at socket.
> 
> In my thread see section *C6H ProbeIt VCORE point vs measuring at socket*, should help, I hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Also can you tell me what version of IBT do you use?

Also with 1,37V at load with Aida64, i stay at around 68ºC but im hiting 75ºC sometimes max on a h110iGT, is that normal?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> OS installing.
> 
> I have 2 in W7/W10C, recheck screenshots I posted before, they also show driver provider, etc.
> 
> AMD Chipset package does not have SATA driver AFAIK.
> 
> Do you have an issue with SATA?
> 
> As my EVO 840 is W7 and I was in W10C it shows as F: . On Z97 I never installed any SATA drivers, below is CrystalDiskMark. I do not use Samsung Magician for RAPID mode, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Top CrystalDiskMark Ryzen, bottom Devil's Canyon.


Hmm alright then. I leave it alone lol.

I am just anal about these things and i want to know why but i have no issues with SATA so i guess i can leave it alone than.

Thnx again.


----------



## hurricane28

Everybody is talking about The Stilts timings, what are they revering to?

Did i miss something? This thread moves too fast for me to catch up lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Haha, half a day I don't check the thread and I see 80 new posts lol


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Everybody is talking about The Stilts timings, what are they revering to?
> 
> Did i miss something? This thread moves too fast for me to catch up lol.


settings
are his suggestions and are good,but are not 100% for all,at least in my case i use partial his settings.
what is funny my ram are not stable with default settings(witch are more relax) and are stable with more aggressive timings


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> settings
> are his suggestions and are good,but are not 100% for all,at least in my case i use partial his settings.
> what is funny my ram are not stable with default settings(witch are more relax) and are stable with more aggressive timings


Masochist! Give it to it!!!! Hahahaha. Hey, if it asks for it, why not?


----------



## gupsterg

The Stilt's timings are also in RAM Info in my thread OP, plus his 3466MHz setup







.

No worries @hurricane28 if I see or change SATA driver you'll be the first I tell







.


----------



## diaaablo

Have adapted some of vHQ timings, system now is stable:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## AJBek

OK, flashed the 1403 bios yesterday and now stable at 4.0 ghz @1.4V and 3200 mhz @ 1.35V. However still getting a strange cold boot issue when the PC spins up for a second then shuts down 3x before it will finally complete post and boot. After that it is fine all day. I take it this is one of the cold boot issues people talk about. It isn't a huge issue but is irritating. Anyone else get this?


----------



## hotstocks

As far as I can tell, the ONLY time you want bank group swap enabled is if you are using only two sticks of single sided memory, period. All this dual rank channel stuff confuses newbs. Basically if you have only two 8 gb samsung single sided b-die, then you should enable BGS, in virtually every other case it should be disabled, especially if you have 4 sticks.


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> As far as I can tell, the ONLY time you want bank group swap enabled is if you are using only two sticks of single sided memory, period. All this dual rank channel stuff confuses newbs. Basically if you have only two 8 gb samsung single sided b-die, then you should enable BGS, in virtually every other case it should be disabled, especially if you have 4 sticks.


Its for performance or stability?
I have 32gb 2x16 DR and its stable with BGS enable


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> Its for performance or stability?
> I have 32gb 2x16 DR and its stable with BGS enable


can improve performance in some configurations. scroll back some posts for as link to an article posted today.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/22980_20#post_26224415


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> As far as I can tell, the ONLY time you want bank group swap enabled is if you are using only two sticks of single sided memory, period. All this dual rank channel stuff confuses newbs. Basically if you have only two 8 gb samsung single sided b-die, then you should enable BGS, in virtually every other case it should be disabled, especially if you have 4 sticks.


You mean the opposite... right?


----------



## wolfpack122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> As far as I can tell, the ONLY time you want bank group swap enabled is if you are using only two sticks of single sided memory, period. All this dual rank channel stuff confuses newbs. Basically if you have only two 8 gb samsung single sided b-die, then you should enable BGS, in virtually every other case it should be disabled, especially if you have 4 sticks.


You mean you only DISABLE BankGroupSwap with 1 DIMM per channel - single rank configurations.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJBek*
> 
> OK, flashed the 1403 bios yesterday and now stable at 4.0 ghz @1.4V and 3200 mhz @ 1.35V. However still getting a strange cold boot issue when the PC spins up for a second then shuts down 3x before it will finally complete post and boot. After that it is fine all day. I take it this is one of the cold boot issues people talk about. It isn't a huge issue but is irritating. Anyone else get this?


Mine has done that since day 1, the 3x restart on cold boots. Never paid it much mind.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I should have checked this thread, Ryzen Memory IC Collection. Hynix, single sided, you can used Thaiphoon Burner to check.


@gupsterg
Well, here is what I got....


----------



## Chicken Patty

trying to delete this post, but couldn't. Mod please delete.


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> can improve performance in some configurations. scroll back some posts for as link to an article posted today.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/22980_20#post_26224415


Nice info at least now i know what is doing BGS and GDM.
I bench with BGS off and yes in aida i lost 2000-2500Mb at memory,games i don't have to try,its just that in the amd article they test SR and i have DR ram
What you guys know BGS alt? its in same submenu with BGS


----------



## Kriant

There. I am not touching my OC.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There. I am not touching my OC.


Nicely done.
lol - save it ti a slot in case of an F9.


----------



## GraveNoX

On Ai Tuner Overclock on "Auto" I am more stable that using any D.O.C.P. setting, no idea why choosing Auto is more stable and what it does, even if I use exactly same settings.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> As far as I can tell, the ONLY time you want bank group swap enabled is if you are using only two sticks of single sided memory, period. All this dual rank channel stuff confuses newbs. Basically if you have only two 8 gb samsung single sided b-die, then you should enable BGS, in virtually every other case it should be disabled, especially if you have 4 sticks.


This looks like the exact opposite of what other people are saying. There's a post by Elmor that says "If you have 2x Single-Rank modules you can try setting this to Disabled and you might see some performance boost in certain applications."

I have 4x8GB and have never disabled it.


----------



## GraveNoX

Finally downclocked and downvolted my 1700X (I guess because current core voltage under Asus Crosshair VI Hero on hwinfo rarely changes )
    

I also used this https://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/51027-power-options-add-remove-min-max-processor-state.html
If I set P1 at 2200, it doesn't downclock/undervolt anymore and Min/Max processor state disappears from Power Options. It works at 2600/3000.
It worked only with offset voltage.


----------



## diaaablo

Right now I'm use offset too, but in the beginning I've set CPU Voltage manually with Pstate0 (only) and c-states force enabled. As a result all my cpu voltages/clocks works in power efficiency mode 0.9V/2200-1.325V/3800.


----------



## PhantomGaming

is 1.4 volts dram and soc 1.1 safe 24/7? I have hynix m die memory


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomGaming*
> 
> is 1.4 volts dram and soc 1.1 safe 24/7? I have hynix m die memory


1.1v on the SOC is about max recommended. Most people use about 1.05v. I'm actually a hair over 1.15v and need to bring it down. As far as RAM, I haven't had much experience yet tweaking it. I'm currently sitting on 1.35v for 2666MHz, my ram is 2400 by default. I think I've seen a few push 1.4v through their RAM.


----------



## GalaxyDrifter

Where is the BankGroupSwap option in the bios (1403)? I cannot seem to find it.


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GalaxyDrifter*
> 
> Where is the BankGroupSwap option in the bios (1403)? I cannot seem to find it.


Advance\AMD CBS\UMC Common Options\DRAM Memory Mapping

Somebody know why the bios shows higher voltage from what i set?for ex i put 1.35 DRAM and bios show me 1.375,the same apply to CPU,SOC...
Others have negative reading,i mean the bios read less from what they set.
Its a option for that?


----------



## diaaablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> Somebody know why the bios shows higher voltage from what i set?for ex i put 1.35 DRAM and bios show me 1.375,the same apply to CPU,SOC...
> Others have negative reading,i mean the bios read less from what they set.
> Its a option for that?


Same here, CPU voltage is closed to real data, but VDDR on Extreme Tweaker tab is absolutely wrong. + 0.07-0.1V higher. (1403)


----------



## bluej511

Interesting read, looks like dual rank is better for gaming now?

https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/07/14/memory-oc-showdown-frequency-vs-memory-timings?sf98152750=1


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Interesting read, looks like dual rank is better for gaming now?
> 
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/07/14/memory-oc-showdown-frequency-vs-memory-timings?sf98152750=1


It is if you just want plug and play. If you tweak SR kits you get better performance in the end


----------



## Pilotasso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> This looks like the exact opposite of what other people are saying. There's a post by Elmor that says "If you have 2x Single-Rank modules you can try setting this to Disabled and you might see some performance boost in certain applications."
> 
> I have 4x8GB and have never disabled it.


disabling BKGSWP with 4X8GB will cause massive performance loss. Tried this myself.


----------



## lcbbcl

this screens are from different members and i don't know what cause this problem with voltage reading.
in my case as i said i set 1.35V and show me 1.375V, then i set 1.360V and again its show me 1.375V until i pass the 1.375V by adding the real Voltage it won't change the value.The same behavior its in windows with HWmonitor.
My concern go when you OC what its the real V,because sometimes when you OC the CPU that difference can affect your OC limit.For me at least its the same behavior using Manual V or Offset.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> It is if you just want plug and play. If you tweak SR kits you get better performance in the end


Oh i already went from 16-18-36 to 14-16-34 but im on BIOS 1107 (which by default has bgs enabled and geardown enabled as well) might be why i cant find stability at all on agesa 1.0.0.6. Once my nephew goes back home from his visit i may try 1403 with the same settings as 1107 (wit bgs disabled of course) but my lpx hynix is 1Rx8 so should be beautiful. Its stable to 700% in HCI but on 1401 wouldnt even pass to 50%.


----------



## diaaablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this screens are from different members and i don't know what cause this problem with voltage reading.
> in my case as i said i set 1.35V and show me 1.375V, then i set 1.360V and again its show me 1.375V until i pass the 1.375V by adding the real Voltage it won't change the value.The same behavior its in windows with HWmonitor.
> My concern go when you OC what its the real V,because sometimes when you OC the CPU that difference can affect your OC limit.For me at least its the same behavior using Manual V or Offset.


Agreed, my DDR voltage set to manual 1.375, but I can't see true values in bios/software, BUT I have measured it directly from mobo and it's correct ~1.374V


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Also can you tell me what version of IBT do you use?
> 
> Also with 1,37V at load with Aida64, i stay at around 68ºC but im hiting 75ºC sometimes max on a h110iGT, is that normal?


I use the one in OP of Vishera Owners thread. IMO if you have Sense MI Skew: Disabled (as a non X owner) it would be right. Post a screenshot of HWINFO. You have seen many of mine, note the motherboard sensor temp in my screenie. As I know there is no large heat source affecting that sensor in my case setup. Room ambient temperature airflow is hitting the area. It stands to reason CPU min temperature will be close to it plus as I believe my cooling is adequate.

So motherboard temp min is 27°C, tCTL/tDIE min is ~26°C, CPU sensor min is 26°C. My room ambient at the time was ~25°C, so all looks right, within error margin of ~1-2°C.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this screens are from different members and i don't know what cause this problem with voltage reading.
> in my case as i said i set 1.35V and show me 1.375V, then i set 1.360V and again its show me 1.375V until i pass the 1.375V by adding the real Voltage it won't change the value.The same behavior its in windows with HWmonitor.
> My concern go when you OC what its the real V,because sometimes when you OC the CPU that difference can affect your OC limit.For me at least its the same behavior using Manual V or Offset.


All of us are running at the wrong DRAM and wrong VTTDDR voltages. I will be posting about this soon, and I hope they will take that into account before releasing the new BIOS.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this screens are from different members and i don't know what cause this problem with voltage reading.
> in my case as i said i set 1.35V and show me 1.375V, then i set 1.360V and again its show me 1.375V until i pass the 1.375V by adding the real Voltage it won't change the value.The same behavior its in windows with HWmonitor.
> My concern go when you OC what its the real V,because sometimes when you OC the CPU that difference can affect your OC limit.For me at least its the same behavior using Manual V or Offset.


This is not unusual for a digital control and monitoring system that you would want to pay for. The measurement and control uses some quantization (e.g. 25 mV) and some offset error (hopefully less than 25 mV). So as the command control value changes, the actual voltage changes (for this example) in 25 mV steps. But due to offset, the transitions may not be on 25 mV boundaries.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> All of us are running at the wrong DRAM and wrong VTTDDR voltages. I will be posting about this soon, and I hope they will take that into account before releasing the new BIOS.


That sounds interesting -- looking forward to hearing of your research on that.

Well, the voltages we read in software are "quantized" -- there are limited range of displayed values with no intermediate values. In some cases it looks like the display rounds up one voltage setting, then you up the voltage and the displayed value is rounded down. This results in it looking like you had the same voltage with both settings when you probably did not.

Love my system but not too impressed with either the temperature or voltage readbacks. Is what it is though.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> That sounds interesting -- looking forward to hearing of your research on that.
> 
> Well, the voltages we read in software are "quantized" -- there are limited range of displayed values with no intermediate values. In some cases it looks like the display rounds up one voltage setting, then you up the voltage and the displayed value is rounded down. This results in it looking like you had the same voltage with both settings when you probably did not.
> 
> Love my system but not too impressed with either the temperature or voltage readbacks. Is what it is though.


I usually don´t trust software readings, but this motherboard shows that software reading which are based on BIOS readings are correct. If I set my RAM voltage to 1.35V, it would read around 1.37V, and that is correct. The BIOS also understand that VTTDDR voltage should be around 0.5 x RAM voltage, which results 0.6732V. But when the actual RAM voltage is 1.37V then VTTDDR voltage at 0.6732V is incorrect. For actual RAM voltage at 1.35V I need to set the voltage to 1.335V, in which case the VTTDDR voltage at 0.6732V is correct.

What I mean is, base your RAM and VTTDDR voltages at the voltages that are *read* by the BIOS (and HW64INFO too). That will make that random error disappear, I´m talking of those random errors that appears from nowhere after the system have been running stable for hours. I guess all of us have tasted that feeling, when we think "finally" and then that random error hits, well it´s caused by those wrong voltages and how they are wrongly programmed in the BIOS.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I usually don´t trust software readings, but this motherboard shows that software reading which are based on BIOS readings are correct. If I set my RAM voltage to 1.35V, it would read around 1.37V, and that is correct. The BIOS also understand that VTTDDR voltage should be around 0.5 x RAM voltage, which results 0.6732V. But when the actual RAM voltage is 1.37V then VTTDDR voltage at 0.6732V is incorrect. For actual RAM voltage at 1.35V I need to set the voltage to 1.335V, in which case the VTTDDR voltage at 0.6732V is correct.
> 
> What I mean is, base your RAM and VTTDDR voltages at the voltages that are *read* by the BIOS (and HW64INFO too). That will make that random error disappear, I´m talking of those random errors that appears from nowhere after the system have been running stable for hours. I guess all of us have tasted that feeling, when we think "finally" and then that random error hits, well it´s caused by those wrong voltages and how they are wrongly programmed in the BIOS.


I'll look into that thinks. I just redid some voltage readings I made awhile back on my 1700 non-X but didn't post and they still hold true in general.

@gupsterg put together that essential Ryzen reference post and linked that chart showing where to measure Vcore at the socket. Using my new 1800X I got the following while running AIDA64 stress.

The conditions are that offset voltage is set to plus, with an offset to give me 1.425 volts. I have selected load line 3.

What I get is:

HWINFO64 Vcore readback: 1.417
HWINFO64 SV12 readback: 1.400

Actual voltage measurement at the socket: 1.420.

Some have suggest the SV12 reading is the most accurate but I've not found that to be true. What are your opinions on that?


----------



## remnants

Addendum: Just did the same thing with the DRAM voltage and my system is pretty much dead on for that.

Voltage is set to 1.35 in BIOS and the readback in HWINFO64 is 1.352.

No load, measured on the CPU socket it reads 1.349
Under load, measured on the CPU socket it reads 1.351.

Not sure how it looks at the actual DIMM slots but the currents are small relatively speaking compared to the CPU Vcore so the drops would probably be minimal.

In my case, I don't need to adjust it.


----------



## gupsterg

In that section of my thread, re-read this quote which is there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> "CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)" could possibly be the "real" voltage because that's using telemetry from the actual CPU which could possibly account for further losses inside the socket and CPU itself. I can't confirm this nor suggest you or anyone use that value as gospel. I'm merely an enthusiast with a cheapo multimeter, not an engineer


a) note the words "could possibly account for further losses inside the socket and CPU itself".

b) next "I'm merely an enthusiast with a cheapo multimeter, not an engineer".


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> I'll look into that thinks. I just redid some voltage readings I made awhile back on my 1700 non-X but didn't post and they still hold true in general.
> 
> @Gupsterg put together that essential Ryzen reference post and linked that chart showing where to measure Vcore at the socket. Using my new 1800X I got the following while running AIDA64 stress.
> 
> The conditions are that offset voltage is set to plus, with an offset to give me 1.425 volts. I have selected load line 3.
> 
> What I get is:
> 
> HWINFO64 Vcore readback: 1.417
> HWINFO64 SV12 readback: 1.400
> 
> Actual voltage measurement at the socket: 1.420.
> 
> Some have suggest the SV12 reading is the most accurate but I've not found that to be true. What are your opinions on that?


My opinion is, it does not matter, the CPU will be stable at a certain voltage at a certain frequency. I would give the CPU that voltage it requires, just make sure that you feed the beast.








I would not go over the CPU voltage limit, and use 1.8V PLL voltage to stabilize the system (it may also reduce the voltage required by the CPU) other than that...who cares?









I would go by the highest voltage to make sure I don´t hit the limit. I guess you are afraid of hitting 1.425V.


----------



## Fediuld

I do not know if this is posted but AMD blog from yesterday, is using the CH6 and 1700 run a lot of RAM benchmarks.

https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/07/14/memory-oc-showdown-frequency-vs-memory-timings


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> In that section of my thread, re-read this quote which is there.
> a) note the words "could possibly account for further losses inside the socket and CPU itself".
> 
> b) next "I'm merely an enthusiast with a cheapo multimeter, not an engineer".


Possibly -- but not much, lol. Not measured right a the local socket ground and vcore points.

Furthermore, my DMM isn't a cheapo, and how good really could the analog subsystem in the Ryzen chip be?

Analog measurements require a lot of trimming/calibrating or precision components, proper temperature compensation, etc. I seriously, and I do mean SERIOUSLY doubt the accuracy of any on-chip voltage measurements. And not because of "compensating for drop issues" either. I just don't think the measurement hardware is all that good.

I'll take that back of the socket voltage as about as close to "Gospel" as it gets. I'm very disappointed that the ProbeIt points are to some degree "pointless" -- they don't tell you what you hardware is actually seeing, just what the VRM is set to. Not all that much use to determining if you're in safe range or not.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> My opinion is, it does not matter, the CPU will be stable at a certain voltage at a certain frequency. I would give the CPU that voltage it requires, just make sure that you feed the beast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not go over the CPU voltage limit, and use 1.8V PLL voltage to stabilize the system (it may also reduce the voltage required by the CPU) other than that...who cares?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would go by the highest voltage to make sure I don´t hit the limit. I guess you are afraid of hitting 1.425V.


Yes, I want to run this system for years as much of a "beast" as I can make it, lol. I want as fast as "safe" allows.

Talk to me if you have time about the PLL voltage and what to do with it to stabilize higher frequencies? Generally raising it but it affects "apparent" temperatures still doesn't it? Not that it's a deal breaker -- I'm used to the idea that temperature measurement in Ryzen is an "act of faith", lol.


----------



## gupsterg

I'll be honest. I'm happy with what HWiNFO shows. I put away my DMM a while back.

I've had several rolls of silicon lottery dice with R7 1700 and all reached 3.8GHz with high stability. So that aspect is "sewn up"







.

RAM I have at 3333MHz C14 1T with The Stilt's Fast setup, as far as I'm concerned anytime spent further tweaking it would be waste of time. I may aim for 3466MHz another time when a later UEFI/AGESA is released.

The issue of rare 1x Q-Code: F9 I have now not had for ~4 days, another OCN member who I noted had the same issue has also tried it and last PM stated all is well.

So I'm at the same stage as my i5 4690K rig, I know what OC profile to set and I'll just keep flashing new release UEFIs and sit back and enjoy Ryzen.

I will soon be just residing to being a viewer of thread







.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I'll be honest. I'm happy with what HWiNFO shows. I put away my DMM a while back.
> 
> I've had several rolls of silicon lottery dice with R7 1700 and all reached 3.8GHz with high stability. So that aspect is "sewn up"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> RAM I have at 3333MHz C14 1T with The Stilt's Fast setup, as far as I'm concerned anytime spent further tweaking it would be waste of time. I may aim for 3466MHz another time when a later UEFI/AGESA is released.
> 
> The issue of rare 1x Q-Code: F9 I have now not had for ~4 days, another OCN member who I noted had the same issue has also tried it and last PM stated all is well.
> 
> So I'm at the same stage as my i5 4690K rig, I know what OC profile to set and I'll just keep flashing new release UEFIs and sit back and enjoy Ryzen.
> 
> I will soon be just residing to being a viewer of thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


In my case it's the problem of being a dang engineer -- the mindset is to know what the "actual" is regardless of how relevant, lol.

This is such a new platform still that I want to stay in AMD's guidelines, although they are not always all that clear when they say 1.425 volts -- measured where?

I agree it's not a big issue, just something I want nailed down because that's who I am -- it irks me when I don't know.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> In my case it's the problem of being a dang engineer -- the mindset is to know what the "actual" is regardless of how relevant, lol.
> 
> This is such a new platform still that I want to stay in AMD's guidelines, although they are not always all that clear when they say 1.425 volts -- measured where?
> 
> I agree it's not a big issue, just something I want nailed down because that's who I am -- it irks me when I don't know.


I personally thing that 1.4+ vcore doesn't really harm the chip at all over time, its the question if you can keep it cool enough to maintain it. AMD emailed me and said that its okay to run up to 1.45V IF you can keep it under 75 c at all times. My guess is that if you can keep it cool you can clock save up to 1.45 V. I am running 1.431 Vcore which isn't that much higher than what i would get at 3.7 GHz at auto voltage. I can keep it around 50 c at all times so i guess i am okay. There is no way of knowing unless it actually dies to be honest but i think 1.425 vcore is sustainable at low temps.


----------



## gupsterg

@remnants

No idea. I would reckon at the socket.

If anyone is interested, this is 3 screenies of my UEFI showing voltage read back.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









No idea on polling rate. No different than any other UEFI used so far. The Stilt posted before about ITE IT8655E on granularity, which I believe the read backs are from.


----------



## BeepBeep2

SK Hynix MFR Single Rank works, but is not very fast.







VDIMM = ~1.65v. Should do this at 2933 with 1.4v or so, haven't tried.


8_51.jpg 458k .jpg file


----------



## Vorado

Dose any1 know or have this ram ? corsair- CMU16GX4M2C3200C16 how can i make them run 3200Mhz ?? They are version 5.39 Hinyx single rank ...
Thnaks


----------



## XLR23

Interesting article about Ryzen ram, timings versus frequency :

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/amd-ryzen-agesa-memory-bios,news-56232.html


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I'll be honest. I'm happy with what HWiNFO shows. I put away my DMM a while back.
> 
> I've had several rolls of silicon lottery dice with R7 1700 and all reached 3.8GHz with high stability. So that aspect is "sewn up"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> RAM I have at 3333MHz C14 1T with The Stilt's Fast setup, as far as I'm concerned anytime spent further tweaking it would be waste of time. I may aim for 3466MHz another time when a later UEFI/AGESA is released.
> 
> The issue of rare 1x Q-Code: F9 I have now not had for ~4 days, another OCN member who I noted had the same issue has also tried it and last PM stated all is well.
> 
> So I'm at the same stage as my i5 4690K rig, I know what OC profile to set and I'll just keep flashing new release UEFIs and sit back and enjoy Ryzen.
> 
> I will soon be just residing to being a viewer of thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That must mean it is time for another BIOS version.









I am presently running temperature (and stability check tests) with my chassis inside the outer Nonoxia Project S case (see image in sig). In reconfiguring it, I had to have the PSU unplugged for a bit. POST went as follows:

Three tries with the last ending in F9 (this probably counted as one try w.r.t. AMD/CBS fail count), the first two recycled too fast to see what intermediate Q-code was the last.
One try that succeeded (this was automatic, I did not have to re-motivate POST with any switch action). This ended in 00 as desired. I checked and all frequencies were as desired.
Rebooted with the f10 key and allowed the system to Boot to Mint 18.1 login, Q-code 24.
Temperature results will be forthcoming in the fullness of time -- GSAT running at present.


----------



## BeepBeep2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> Dose any1 know or have this ram ? corsair- CMU16GX4M2C3200C16 how can i make them run 3200Mhz ?? They are version 5.39 Hinyx single rank ...
> Thnaks


What are you able to do right now?
D.O.C.P not working? Was able to boot 3200 CL16 on my 3000 Hynix kit no problems. Not 100% sure on stability but SuperPi 32M was easy.

Driving a few hours to a bench party, I'll come back on and help you out.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> That must mean it is time for another BIOS version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am presently running temperature (and stability check tests) with my chassis inside the outer Nonoxia Project S case (see image in sig). In reconfiguring it, I had to have the PSU unplugged for a bit. POST went as follows:
> 
> *Three tries with the last ending in F9 (this probably counted as one try w.r.t. AMD/CBS fail count), the first two recycled too fast to see what intermediate Q-code was the last.*
> One try that succeeded (this was automatic, I did not have to re-motivate POST with any switch action). This ended in 00 as desired. I checked and all frequencies were as desired.
> Rebooted with the f10 key and allowed the system to Boot to Mint 18.1 login, Q-code 24.
> Temperature results will be forthcoming in the fullness of time -- GSAT running at present.


Yep that is one try. The first 2 cycles you observed I would class as normal, as you state you had PSU unplugged for a while.

On test ROM I have observed no Q-Code: F9 on post from shutdown, with or without power to PSU,







. It's so far all smooth sailing to OS with 3.8/3333







.


----------



## Vorado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeepBeep2*
> 
> What are you able to do right now?
> D.O.C.P not working? Was able to boot 3200 CL16 on my 3000 Hynix kit no problems. Not 100% sure on stability but SuperPi 32M was easy.
> 
> Driving a few hours to a bench party, I'll come back on and help you out.


I managed 3200 but not stable and i tried alot of options ....still cant make them work
Thanks


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> I managed 3200 but not stable and i tried alot of options ....still cant make them work
> Thanks


This is what works for me on BIOS 1107. You can turn off bankswapgroup i cant since im on 1107. You can see that my timings are tighter as well, this passed 700% HCI test last time i did it.


----------



## Vorado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> This is what works for me on BIOS 1107. You can turn off bankswapgroup i cant since im on 1107. You can see that my timings are tighter as well, this passed 700% HCI test last time i did it.


Same RAM ?
stoc 1.35 V dram ?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> Same RAM ?
> stoc 1.35 V dram ?


For those timings im using 1.45v, since its safe for 24.7 why not. Not using docp standard btw have it set to manual and soc works anywhere from 1.0 to 1.15v.


----------



## Frikencio

I have 2x exact systems with Ryzen 1700 and this mobo but one is doing something wierd.

If I put 3.8Ghz (x38) and 1.35v (Manual) one of the 1700 CPUs will work only at *1550Mhz.*
If I put 3.8Ghz (x38) and 1.35v (Offset +0.18v) that CPU will work fine at *3800Mhz*

BIOS shows 3.8Ghz, Windows shows 3.8Ghz, but Performance is very low and programs that measure the core speed read 1550Mhz.

Cinebench score at 3.8Ghz = 1700pts
Cinebench score at 3.8Ghz (bugged 1550Mhz) = 535pts

What can cause this? All the settings are the exact same.


----------



## Frikencio

Is my RAM corrupted?


----------



## Kildar

@Elmor

Patiently awaiting a new Beta Bios Release........


----------



## Vorado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> For those timings im using 1.45v, since its safe for 24.7 why not. Not using docp standard btw have it set to manual and soc works anywhere from 1.0 to 1.15v.


Thanks no succes.. boot but faild the memtest


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> Thanks no succes.. boot but faild the memtest


Thats def off, shouldn't. Maybe corrupted ram or faulty ram? Mine has passed a bunch of times even with tighter timings.


----------



## x370

Hey guys,

Anyone willing to run Rise of The Tomb Raider benchmark to compare real-world performance difference between single and dual rank samsung b-die? I have 2x16gb 3200c14 TridentZ with the following subtimings -



All settings are on low 720p, dx12 last game version, 1700 at 3900 Mhz

The results:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxQRLPRXpQc

Would be interesting to see results on SR samsung b-die modules


----------



## kaseki

*Background and Configuration.*
For my Ryzen PC, I am using a case intended for home theater personal computing (HTPC) as that is the target function of this PC. Because the Nanoxia Project S case is somewhat rare, and my configuration likely to be similarly rare, I though it worthwhile to report on some temperature testing of the fully enclosed C6H with Ryzen 7 1800X CPU and Asus nVidia 1080 Ti paver GPU. CPU is running at 3.9 GHz using the manual multiplier and auto voltages. Trident Z 3200C14 2 x 16 memory is operating at 3200 MHz and 1.375V. Timings can be republished if anyone wants them, but are not changed since my last summary sheet was attached to an earlier message. In any case, stability testing was performed only to ensure that the case enclosure did not degrade it.

The Nanoxia Project S case is somewhat unique because it has an interior chassis that slides out with the front panel. This internal assembly can operate as a fully functional PC that can then be inserted into a case that provides a glass cover and general dust resistance. Contrary to the case fan-direction suggestions of the user manual, I set up the cooling as follows. The case has positions for eight fans.

I have set the two front, two left side, and three right side fans to blow inward through their filters. The two front fans are 140-mm Nanoxia; the others are 120-mm Nanoxia. The supplied Nanoxia rear fan is set to blow outward from the case. Its supplied filter is not installed. In addition, the PSU blows air outwards, and the PCIe slot fillers are all removed. These gaps allow the otherwise positive internal pressure to blow air out past the GPU. In testing so far, the highest GPU temperature is greater than the highest CPU temperature.

The case outlet fan at the rear is aligned with the Noctua NH-D15 cooling assembly. The radiators of this assembly are cooled by a pair of fans, one Noctua 140 mm, one Noctua 120 mm (to clear the RAM). While the case fans are quiet enough to be connected directly to 12V, the Noctua fans are controlled by the motherboard system such that they run at "50%" to 50C, rising to "100%" at 70C. I haven't yet investigated just what the algorithm thinks these percentages are, but I expect it is duty cycle of the PWM.

*Measurement.*
The means of measuring temperature are necessarily crude. Two remote thermistor thermometers (+/- 1C error) are used to measure the local room temperature and the temperature of the air leaving the Noctua NH-D15. Some GPU warmed (or not) case air that bypasses the Noctua cooler should be assumed to also be entrained in this flow. The GPU temperature is reported by the Unigine benchmark program when used; otherwise temperature is taken from psensor, a Linux app tapping the 1080 Ti.

CPU temperature is that reported by a hack of lm-sensors, a related Linux app, for which at present only guesses about the interface with the 8665e magic chip are made. However, the reading that I believe is for the CPU seems reasonable. The table formatted as code below provides results. Relative to previous experiments where the chassis was in the open, there is a 2 to 3C increase in CPU temperature and a 3 - 4C increase in GPU temperature. (In the data below, the post cooler temperature has been corrected by the 0.7C difference its thermometer makes with the room air temperature sensor.) Full screen apps such as Superposition and Marine Aquarium (when full screen) make PC sensor measurements difficult to access during operation.

Code:



Code:


Test                                            T(room air)   T(post cooler air)      T(GPU)      T(CPU)
Unigine Valley (a single thread benchmark)          25.0C            33.2C             60C          51C
Google Stress Application Test                      25.0C         32.6 - 33.2C         ---        52 - 55C
Unigine Superposition (multithreaded)               24.8C         32.2 - 33.2C       66 - 67C       ---
Marine Aquarium 3.3 (windowed to see temps)         24.8C         27.7 - 30.3C         32C          43C

Note that all tests were successful in the sense that no crashes or memory failures were reported. Benchmark scores were nominal w.r.t. open chassis scores of the same tests. For the record, running on my test 1920 x 1200 60-Hz monitor, Valley result was score = 4532, average FPS = 108.3, while for Superposition (free version default), score = 15857, average FPS = 118.6. These fluctuate a bit run to run.

*Conclusion.*
This configuration appears to adequately cool the CPU and DDR4 clocked at 3.9 GHz and 3200 MT/s, respectively. While I have no way to detect RAM reported temperatures, one of the case fans blows directly on them along the length direction and they have never felt particularly warm during GSAT testing.

An image of the open chassis is below.


----------



## Frikencio

For those interested on corrupted RAM, the program Thyphoon Burner solved my corrupted RAM with a couple of clicks.


----------



## Martin778

1 bad flash and it's RMA time. I would touch anything if it was working properly before.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> 1 bad flash and it's RMA time. I would touch anything if it was working properly before.


Just don't restart the computer until you check the SPD is ok and do it 1 stick at a time and its ok


----------



## MuddyPaws

I think Asus is cleaning the site maybe an update maybe not but very interesting.

https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## danoz0r

Anyone had any luck overclocking this over 2900 yet?

F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danoz0r*
> 
> Anyone had any luck overclocking this over 2900 yet?
> 
> F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR


I think so


----------



## Frikencio

Guys if y set my ram speed to a higher value and the performance is half of what I had before... is that because of latencies or because the system is not happy?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Guys if y set my ram speed to a higher value and the performance is half of what I had before... is that because of latencies or because the system is not happy?


If your performance is half, then your RAM speed probably was reset by the BIOS to 2100 because the higher setting failed training. Higher speed settings that work may degrade performance due to looser timing, but usually only by a few percent.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> If your performance is half, then your RAM speed probably was reset by the BIOS to 2100 because the higher setting failed training. Higher speed settings that work may degrade performance due to looser timing, but usually only by a few percent.


It wasn't reset, write speeds were 47000mb/s and read speeds 25000mb/s

With lower speed i get 52000 write and 52000 read


----------



## CentroX

I heard a rumor that beta 1507 will be released any day now.


----------



## Frikencio

My system can do 3600Mhz RAM but sadly the benchmarks do not show the improvement.

At 3466Mhz it looks okay. Don't know if I can tweak the timmings a bit...


----------



## 4rcherz

are there any other ram benchmarks worth using? my aida trial expired!


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4rcherz*
> 
> are there any other ram benchmarks worth using? my aida trial expired!


Do BETA releases of Aida software expire aswell?


----------



## FloppyDrive

I have an 1800x that isn't overclocked. Ever since I went from 1401 to 1403, I have notice that my core voltages reported by the motherboard eventually get stuck at some high value and I have to reboot.

When I looked in HWINFO during a stress test, the motherboard was reporting a core voltage of 1.504v, while the reported SVI2 TFN core voltage was 1.200v. Perhaps 1403 introduced new bugs? I am worried that my CPU is going to get killed.


----------



## 4rcherz

yep. still get evaluation message


----------



## Frikencio

This setting (3600Mhz) gave me 42000 write and 25000 read



3466Mhz is giving me 52000/52000


----------



## hotbrass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4rcherz*
> 
> yep. still get evaluation message


I get that "Evaluation Copy" when I first boot up. Is that from the BIOS?

Sorry I cant find where the question was asked.


----------



## Pilotasso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> This setting (3600Mhz) gave me 42000 write and 25000 read
> 
> 
> 
> 3466Mhz is giving me 52000/52000


thats because its unstable at 3600


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> This setting (3600Mhz) gave me 42000 write and 25000 read
> 
> 
> 
> 3466Mhz is giving me 52000/52000


This thread, section *FAQ* in OP.
Quote:


> If having issues with AIDA64 memory bench set tRDRD_Sc = 1


Also do read other sections in that thread OP and you may find info which help
 






.


----------



## Frikencio

Also:

- Cold boot: POST @ 2133Mhz
- Enter BIOS
- Save and Exit
- POST @ 3466Mhz

But it is totally stable inside Windows. That cycle is needed sometimes to boot @ >=3200Mhz

I don't mind it but I think this is a BIOS issue that could be fixed in the future... right?


----------



## MuddyPaws

to day ive managed to do some playing with volts and other settings, the one thing I noticed was boot temps are raised when booting i.e. my chip maxes @55c on load but when booting it goes to 63c/65c so maybe on some systems it goes over thermal shut down,
voltages too stay @ your max voltage which you would have on idle voltages.
when I played with some settings the temp went down keeping boot stability.
now my system is stable on 4025 ghz ram is @ 2800mhz cb score is almost 1800;

memtest passed hci passed. looks like I'm good. oc panel helped a lot with fine tuning the volts.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> This setting (3600Mhz) gave me 42000 write and 25000 read
> 
> 
> 
> 3466Mhz is giving me 52000/52000
> 
> 
> 
> thats because its unstable at 3600
Click to expand...

Try running Google Stress App Test in Bash to see what errors are being reported.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Try running Google Stress App Test in Bash to see what errors are being reported.


I don't use Linux....


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Try running Google Stress App Test in Bash to see what errors are being reported.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't use Linux....
Click to expand...

Windows now provides a version of Bash that runs on windows (I don't run Windows so I can't be more specific). There were recent directions here, I think within the past 24 hours.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Windows now provides a version of Bash that runs on windows (I don't run Windows so I can't be more specific). There were recent directions here, I think within the past 24 hours.


Aida gave me an error in the RAM test.


----------



## Ramad

*RAM and VTTDDR voltages*

I had time last week to take a look at a few things with BIOS version 1403. Among other things, I tried to figure out the reason for that random error we all know, which can hit my system with no warning, it could while running OCCT or IBT right after few hours of HCI memtest. Starting with a look at the RAM voltage I chose in the BIOS and the reported/read RAM voltage by the BIOS and HWINFO I was certain that the motherboard is applying higher RAM voltage than the value I choose.

I did experiment with VTTDDR in earlier BIOS versions (9945/9943 and older) which did not provide CAD settings, that could help stabilize the system, however, with CAD and Rtt on 1401/1403, better stability is possible, but that random error still show up now and then.

This week I tried configuring RAM voltages based on BIOS and HWINFO readings. In all of the tests is the following settings used:

*
*

CPU voltage: 1.238V + 0.1375V
SOC: 1.02500V
1.8V PLL: 1.86V
CLDO_VDDP: 868mv
VPP: 0.960V
CAD: 20 -20 -40 - 60
Rtt: Disabled - RZQ/3 - RZQ/1
RAM voltage: As read by the BIOS/HWINFO
VTTDDR: 0.5 x RAM voltage (BIOS value and read value)
RAM tested: 12 GiB

- Starting with default VTTDDR voltage = 0.6732V @1.35V set in the BIOS and read as 1.373V by BIOS and software: *FAIL with 2 errors within 6 min.*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









- Lowering RAM voltage to 1.335V will result the BIOS/software to read it at 1.352V, VTTDDR voltage kept at 0.6732V: *PASS for more than 1½ hour and 300%.*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







- Raising the RAM voltage to 1.35V will result the BIOS/software to read the voltage at 1.373V, VTTDDR voltage is raised to 0.6798V: *FAIL with 1 error within 1 min.
*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







- RAM voltage kept at 1.35V, read as 1.373V by BIOS/software, VTTDDR voltage is raised to 0.6864V: *PASS with more than 1½ hour and 300%.*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*What does it mean?:*

I can only talk about my hardware and my experience with the BIOS. What it means for me is, VTTDDR needs to be tweeked based on BIOS/software read RAM voltages and not the value I test in the BIOS, means if I test 1.35V and the BIOS/software report it 1.373V, then VTTDDR should be 0.5 x 1.373V = 0.6864V and so on.

What it does mean for you is based on your experience with your hardware, and if you are suffering of that random error, then this may be a solution for you too. But if your RAM does not care about the balance between RAM and VTTDDR voltages and you are content with your results, then this is not for you.









Edit: Corrections + new results.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Aida gave me an error in the RAM test.


Well I gave the SOC Voltage 0.05V more and RAM 0.025V and it passes now.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> *RAM and VTTDDR voltages*
> 
> I had time last week to take a look at a few things with BIOS version 1403. Among other things, I tried to figure out the reason for that random error we all know, which can hit my system with no warning, it could while running OCCT or IBT right after few hours of HCI memtest. Starting with a look at the RAM voltage I chose in the BIOS and the reported/read RAM voltage by the BIOS and HWINFO I was certain that the motherboard is applying higher RAM voltage than the value I choose.
> 
> I did experiment with VTTDDR in earlier BIOS versions (9945/9943 and older) which did not provide CAD settings, that could help stabilize the system, however, with CAD and Rtt on 1401/1403, better stability is possible, but that random error still show up now and then.
> 
> This week I tried configuring RAM voltages based on BIOS and HWINFO readings. In all of the tests is the following settings used:
> 
> *
> *
> 
> CPU voltage: 1.238V + 0.1375V
> SOC: 1.02500V
> 1.8V PLL: 1.86V
> CLDO_VDDP: 868mv
> VPP: 0.960V
> CAD: 20 -20 -40 - 60
> Rtt: Disabled - RZQ/3 - RZQ/1
> RAM voltage: As read by the BIOS/HWINFO
> VTTDDR: 0.5 x RAM voltage (BIOS value and read value)
> RAM tested: 12 GiB
> 
> - Starting with default VTTDDR voltage = 0.6732V @1.35V set in the BIOS and read as 1.373V by BIOS and software: *FAIL with 2 errors within 6 min.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lowering RAM voltage to 1.335V will result the BIOS/software to read it at 1.352V, VTTDDR voltage kept at 0.6732V: *PASS for more than 1½ hour and 300%.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Raising the RAM voltage to 1.35V will result the BIOS/software to read the voltage at 1.373V, VTTDDR voltage is raised to 0.6798V: *FAIL with 1 error within 1 min.
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - RAM voltage kept at 1.35V, read as 1.373V by BIOS/software, VTTDDR voltage is raised to 0.6864V: *PASS with more than 1½ hour and 300%.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What does it mean?:*
> 
> I can only talk about my hardware and my experience with the BIOS. What it means for me is, VTTDDR needs to be tweeked based on BIOS/software read RAM voltages and not the value I test in the BIOS, means if I test 1.35V and the BIOS/software report it 1.373V, then VTTDDR should be 0.5 x 1.373V = 0.6864V and so on.
> 
> What it does mean for you is based on your experience with your hardware, and if you are suffering of that random error, then this may be a solution for you too. But if your RAM does not care about the balance between RAM and VTTDDR voltages and you are content with your results, then this is not for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Corrections + new results.


Nice work. My setting is 1.375 and BIOS reported actual is 1.395. If the reported value is canonically true, then one-half of 1.375 would be off by 10 mV. (We should presume that the D/A running the VTTDDR is not the same as the one running the DRAM voltage, so there is some error inherent in trying to match the report exactly 50%. Also, I don't have a readout for the achieved VTTDDR, but if I did an error in that should also be assumed.) I also assume that VTTDDR is trying to set the threshold at the widest part of the eye diagram. This would in the limit imply that the base of the eye diagram is exactly zero, and that the top of the eye diagram the DRAM voltage, neither is likely to be perfectly true.

My VTTDDR setting at the moment is 0.6798, or half of 1.3596. (I'm embarrassed to note that I don't know how it got to that value. I don't recall trying to cover 1.35 and 1.375 with one value. Another possibility is that the quantization overrode whatever value I actually entered when I changed to 1403-SP42M.) Evidently, my present settings at 3200 MT/s on TridentZ 3200C14 are tolerant enough that small errors in optimal VTTDDR have no effect.

But having made these arguments, I have just convinced myself that rather than VTTDDR being set at one-half reported DRAM voltage, it might need to be experimented with over a small range around half reported DRAM voltage. But I suspect that to see any effect, one would have to have really tight timings. For now, I will treat your results as a rule-of-thumb that may need to be tweaked.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> This looks like the exact opposite of what other people are saying. There's a post by Elmor that says "If you have 2x Single-Rank modules you can try setting this to Disabled and you might see some performance boost in certain applications."
> 
> I have 4x8GB and have never disabled it.


Yes, I had it backwards, only reason to disable it is if you have 2 sticks of single sided memory.


----------



## hotstocks

Does going to 1.86 PLL really stabalize high overclocks? I heard just to leave it at 1.80 or your temps go thru the roof, real or fake?


----------



## badkolo

I had the same issues happen to me, it took a few reboots and then finally it stuck to a 1.23 to 1.26 constant voltage but before that it would bounce around, then rise and then get stuck at a high temp.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Nice work. My setting is 1.375 and BIOS reported actual is 1.395. It the reported value is canonically true, then one-half of 1.375 would be off by 10 mV. (We should presume that the D/A running the VTTDDR is not the same as the one running the DRAM voltage, so there is some error inherent in trying to match the report exactly 50%. Also, I don't have a readout for the achieved VTTDDR, but if I did an error in that should also be assumed.) I also assume that VTTDDR is trying to set the threshold at the widest part of the eye diagram. This would in the limit imply that the base of the eye diagram is exactly zero, and that the top of the eye diagram the DRAM voltage, neither is likely to be perfectly true.
> 
> My VTTDDR setting at the moment is 0.6798, or half of 1.3596. (I'm embarrassed to note that I don't know how it got to that value. I don't recall trying to cover 1.35 and 1.375 with one value. Another possibility is that the quantization overrode whatever value I actually entered when I changed to 1403-SP42M.) Evidently, my present settings at 3200 MT/s on TridentZ 3200C14 are tolerant enough that small errors in optimal VTTDDR have no effect.
> 
> But having made these arguments, I have just convinced myself that rather than VTTDDR being set at one-half reported DRAM voltage, it might need to be experimented with over a small range around half reported DRAM voltage. But I suspect that to see any effect, one would have to have really tight timings. For now, I will treat your results as a rule-of-thumb that may need to be tweaked.


Thank you.








I think you are right that it requires tight timings for this to have an effect, and I don´t think this is an issue for many, because RAM should be able to deal with this voltage imbalance. My RAM is sensitive to voltage, which I like some times, and other times I would be like: "you are a memory stick, why don´t you act like one?"








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Does going to 1.86 PLL really stabalize high overclocks? I heard just to leave it at 1.80 or your temps go thru the roof, real or fake?


It´s fake in my opinion. If your CPU under full load and you raise 1.8V PLL by 0.01V you will notice an immediate jump in the temperature by 1-2 degrees, this can´t be real. I don´t believe the whole temperature readings of Ryzen CPU´s are correct. I use the CPU socket temperature + 10 degrees and call that a CPU temperature.

But yes, 1.8V PLL does help based on my experience. Look for posts in this thread from a few days back regarding this voltage.


----------



## jstar

I'm about to go crazy with this x15.5 ratio or 1550 MHz bug.

I have Ryzen 1700 and ROG Crosshair mobo, Flare X memory. I have upgraded to latest 1403 bios.

Everything works fine when I use ratio 37.00 or lower, I can keep VCore on Auto. It reflects and everything works.
Immediately when I change ratio to 37.5 or 38 then I see in Windows 1550 MHz. And this is not display bug as results reflect 1550 MHz results.

In the BIOS it always says target CPU speed correct.
I have tried with different Vcore settings, 1.35 or higher and still, always 1550 MHz in Windows.

I've seen this same bug posted on MSI forums and others have had this as well. Any ideas what I could try?
Really frustrating as I can't test any overclock over 3700MHz and I even bought Noctua DH15 to keep everything cool :I


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jstar*
> 
> I'm about to go crazy with this x15.5 ratio or 1550 MHz bug.
> 
> I have Ryzen 1700 and ROG Crosshair mobo, Flare X memory. I have upgraded to latest 1403 bios.
> 
> Everything works fine when I use ratio 37.00 or lower, I can keep VCore on Auto. It reflects and everything works.
> Immediately when I change ratio to 37.5 or 38 then I see in Windows 1550 MHz. And this is not display bug as results reflect 1550 MHz results.
> 
> In the BIOS it always says target CPU speed correct.
> I have tried with different Vcore settings, 1.35 or higher and still, always 1550 MHz in Windows.
> 
> I've seen this same bug posted on MSI forums and others have had this as well. Any ideas what I could try?
> Really frustrating as I can't test any overclock over 3700MHz and I even bought Noctua DH15 to keep everything cool :I


Same problem here man, but luckily i found an workaround this via Pstate overclocking.

Here are some screenshots of my BIOS:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












This is the ONLY way i can clock higher than 3.7 GHz for now. Sometimes i do get cold boot issues but not as frequent as it before. I just leave everything on auto in the extreme tweaker menu except RAM speed etc. if i only touch the Vcore in extreme tweaker menu, i get 1.55 GHz in WIndows or some completely random CPU speed.. this is a weird issue and is IMO very poor coding of the BIOS. Hopefully we will get an better read: (proper) BIOS in order to take advantage of this menu.

My BIOS screens are only as an reverence as you have an completely different CPU so voltages and CPU speed can vary.

Good luck


----------



## jstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Same problem here man, but luckily i found an workaround this via Pstate overclocking.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks and good to know I am not alone







Maybe I'll check out Pstate overclocking or just wait. I specifically bought Asus I thought their BIOS would be more "mature" vs Asrock for example.

I tried clearing CMOS with rear button and ratio 38, same bug.
I loaded optimized defaults and what is interesting in Windows ratio is x32, wasn't 1700 supposed to be 3000MHz and not 3200MHz stock?
So yeah something definitely off with the bios, unfortunately...


----------



## DSDV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jstar*
> 
> Thanks and good to know I am not alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll check out Pstate overclocking or just wait. I specifically bought Asus I thought their BIOS would be more "mature" vs Asrock for example.


I can only reccommend PState.
its a littel more "complex" but for me it give better and more Stable OC... and its more ECO since it saves power








https://hardforum.com/threads/ryzen-pstate-overclocking-method-calculation-and-calculator.1928648/#post-1042913631

In the regard of UEFI quallity ASUS has by far the best .. i only tested Gigabyte and MSI and asus is way better


----------



## hurricane28

I concur.

I only buy Asus motherboards from now on. I had Gigabyte before but it was nothing but trouble as UEFI and build quality was so poor that i only used my last Gigabyte board for 2 months and trade it for an Asus and i never had any regret.

My OC doesn't clock down, its always at 4 GHz because i disabled the other pstates in order to get an solid 4 GHz. If i do not disable the other Pstates, i get random GHz reports in Windows..


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are right that it requires tight timings for this to have an effect, and I don´t think this is an issue for many, because RAM should be able to deal with this voltage imbalance. My RAM is sensitive to voltage, which I like some times, and other times I would be like: "you are a memory stick, why don´t you act like one?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It´s fake in my opinion. If your CPU under full load and you raise 1.8V PLL by 0.01V you will notice an immediate jump in the temperature by 1-2 degrees, this can´t be real. I don´t believe the whole temperature readings of Ryzen CPU´s are correct. I use the CPU socket temperature + 10 degrees and call that a CPU temperature.
> 
> But yes, 1.8V PLL does help based on my experience. Look for posts in this thread from a few days back regarding this voltage.


Dont spew misinformation without trying.

PLL voltage does not raise temps but gives a false reading and plenty on here have tried. Going below 1.8v will give you higher/lower temp READINGS not actual temp and going above will do the same. Change it to 1.9 and see what reading you get. Its not changing actual temperature but it changes the perceived temperature.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jstar*
> 
> Thanks and good to know I am not alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll check out Pstate overclocking or just wait. I specifically bought Asus I thought their BIOS would be more "mature" vs Asrock for example.
> 
> I tried clearing CMOS with rear button and ratio 38, same bug.
> I loaded optimized defaults and what is interesting in Windows ratio is x32, wasn't 1700 supposed to be 3000MHz and not 3200MHz stock?
> So yeah something definitely off with the bios, unfortunately...


Had the same problem, i flashed the bios 1403 again but using a usb pen and the bios flash back button with the computer turned off. It fixed it


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Dont spew misinformation without trying.
> 
> PLL voltage does not raise temps but gives a false reading and plenty on here have tried. Going below 1.8v will give you higher/lower temp READINGS not actual temp and going above will do the same. Change it to 1.9 and see what reading you get. Its not changing actual temperature but it changes the perceived temperature.


I think you misunderstood something. Short answer: increasing 1.8V PLL voltage does not actually raise the CPU temperature as much as the monitoring software shows.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I think you misunderstood something. Short answer: increasing 1.8V PLL voltage does not actually raise the CPU temperature as much as the monitoring software shows.


Yes i know that I'm not an idiot, and you also posted its fake but it's not. PLL does change the reading software shows, it also does it in the BIOS its not just in software. If your messing with PLL most people who dont know it affects temperature reading will think their temperatures are much lower then they actually are.


----------



## diaaablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> *RAM and VTTDDR voltages*
> 
> I had time last week to take a look at a few things with BIOS version 1403. Among other things, I tried to figure out the reason for that random error we all know, which can hit my system with no warning, it could while running OCCT or IBT right after few hours of HCI memtest. Starting with a look at the RAM voltage I chose in the BIOS and the reported/read RAM voltage by the BIOS and HWINFO I was certain that the motherboard is applying higher RAM voltage than the value I choose.
> 
> I did experiment with VTTDDR in earlier BIOS versions (9945/9943 and older) which did not provide CAD settings, that could help stabilize the system, however, with CAD and Rtt on 1401/1403, better stability is possible, but that random error still show up now and then.
> 
> This week I tried configuring RAM voltages based on BIOS and HWINFO readings. In all of the tests is the following settings used:
> 
> *
> *
> 
> CPU voltage: 1.238V + 0.1375V
> SOC: 1.02500V
> 1.8V PLL: 1.86V
> CLDO_VDDP: 868mv
> VPP: 0.960V
> CAD: 20 -20 -40 - 60
> Rtt: Disabled - RZQ/3 - RZQ/1
> RAM voltage: As read by the BIOS/HWINFO
> VTTDDR: 0.5 x RAM voltage (BIOS value and read value)
> RAM tested: 12 GiB
> 
> - Starting with default VTTDDR voltage = 0.6732V @1.35V set in the BIOS and read as 1.373V by BIOS and software: *FAIL with 2 errors within 6 min.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lowering RAM voltage to 1.335V will result the BIOS/software to read it at 1.352V, VTTDDR voltage kept at 0.6732V: *PASS for more than 1½ hour and 300%.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Raising the RAM voltage to 1.35V will result the BIOS/software to read the voltage at 1.373V, VTTDDR voltage is raised to 0.6798V: *FAIL with 1 error within 1 min.
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - RAM voltage kept at 1.35V, read as 1.373V by BIOS/software, VTTDDR voltage is raised to 0.6864V: *PASS with more than 1½ hour and 300%.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What does it mean?:*
> 
> I can only talk about my hardware and my experience with the BIOS. What it means for me is, VTTDDR needs to be tweeked based on BIOS/software read RAM voltages and not the value I test in the BIOS, means if I test 1.35V and the BIOS/software report it 1.373V, then VTTDDR should be 0.5 x 1.373V = 0.6864V and so on.
> 
> What it does mean for you is based on your experience with your hardware, and if you are suffering of that random error, then this may be a solution for you too. But if your RAM does not care about the balance between RAM and VTTDDR voltages and you are content with your results, then this is not for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Corrections + new results.


Hi Ramad, I've correct VTTDDR with my BIOS readings and as far it give a little more performance and stability. Thank you. Actually, my DRAM Voltage values in BIOS/HWinfo64 has disturbed me for a long time, as they are always much higher, than I manually set up (approx. +0.07-0.09V).


----------



## diaaablo

Hi Ramad, I've correct VTTDDR with my BIOS readings and as far it gave a little more performance and stability. Thank you.







Actually, my DRAM Voltage values in BIOS/HWinfo64 has disturbed me for a long time, as they are always much higher, than I manually set up (approx. +0.07-0.09V).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yes i know that I'm not an idiot, and you also posted its fake but it's not. PLL does change the reading software shows, it also does it in the BIOS its not just in software. If your messing with PLL most people who dont know it affects temperature reading will think their temperatures are much lower then they actually are.


I think it´s time for you to use the breaks on that car. Having a bad day already?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diaaablo*
> 
> Hi Ramad, I've correct VTTDDR with my BIOS readings and as far it gave a little more performance and stability. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, my DRAM Voltage values in BIOS/HWinfo64 has disturbed me for a long time, as they are always much higher, than I manually set up (approx. +0.07-0.09V).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Glad you found it helpful









REP+ for testing and sharing results


----------



## Vorado

Finally managed to ger my RAM work at 3200MHZ ...


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I think it´s time for you to use the breaks on that car. Having a bad day already?
> Glad you found it helpful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REP+ for testing and sharing results


*brakes, try to learn proper English before trying to insult someone lol. There's a difference between a READING and an actual TEMPERATURE. PLL will give you a false READING, the actual temperature does not change so no it's not fake, but it needs to be taken into consideration period.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> Finally managed to ger my RAM work at 3200MHZ ...


Glad you got it working, even 2 different LPX stick with the same manufacturers have different memory dies. You have A-die hynix and i have M-die hynix, thats why my settings didn't work for you. Crazy the amount of difference between the same model number.


----------



## gupsterg

@bluej511

My online buddy. I reckon Ramad correctly worded his post.

Hotstocks asks:-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Does going to 1.86 PLL really stabalize high overclocks? I heard just to leave it at 1.80 or your temps go thru the roof, real or fake?


Ramad replies:-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> *It´s fake in my opinion*. If your CPU under full load and you raise 1.8V PLL by 0.01V you will notice an immediate jump in the temperature by 1-2 degrees, *this can´t be real*. I don´t believe the whole temperature readings of Ryzen CPU´s are correct. I use the CPU socket temperature + 10 degrees and call that a CPU temperature.
> 
> But yes, 1.8V PLL does help based on my experience. Look for posts in this thread from a few days back regarding this voltage.


He has clearly stated the rise in temps is fake, (ie not real), pretty much twice in the post (see bold text), when PLL is played with.

Please desist, this thread is bloated beyond belief.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> My online buddy. I reckon Ramad correctly worded his post.
> 
> Hotstocks asks:-
> Ramad replies:-
> He has clearly stated the rise in temps is fake, (ie not real), pretty much twice in the post (see bold text), when PLL is played with.
> 
> Please desist, this thread is bloated beyond belief.


I think hotsocks meant does pll actually change the reading since thats how it seems to be worded to me, ie does changing PLL actually change temperature reading that makes it go thru the roof and thats far from fake. Considering we cant physically measure cpu temps this is how its measured thru SOFTWARE. So yea changing PLL makes the temps go thru the roof but its the READING that does not the actual temperature, so the reading isn't fake the actual temperature however is.

Its like saying yea the soc vcore is fake because its reading in software.


----------



## CuewarsTaner

Is anyone able to get 3466MHz or 3600MHz DRAM speed with the G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3600MHz 16-16-16-36 memory? My memory is currently stable at 3333MHz with 16-16-16-35-50-1T timing. But I think it can potentially go 3600MHz.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I think hotsocks meant does pll actually change the reading since thats how it seems to be worded to me, ie does changing PLL actually change temperature reading that makes it go thru the roof and thats far from fake. Considering we cant physically measure cpu temps this is how its measured thru SOFTWARE. So yea changing PLL makes the temps go thru the roof but its the READING that does not the actual temperature, so the reading isn't fake the actual temperature however is.
> 
> Its like saying yea the soc vcore is fake because its reading in software.


Reread quotes.
Quote:


> I heard just to leave it at 1.80 or your temps go thru the roof, real or fake?


Hotstocks has asked do temps go throw the roof, is it real or fake, the temperature increase. It really doesn't matter at this point if he asked is the reading vs actual temperature is real or not. You'll see in a moment why I say that.
Quote:


> It´s fake in my opinion. If your CPU under full load and you raise 1.8V PLL by 0.01V you will notice an immediate jump in the temperature by 1-2 degrees, this can´t be real.


Ramad states the reported reading must be fake, as he believes actual temperature did not increase. So he has covered the "bases", reading / actual temperature.

I have a R7 1800X on order.



When my mobo is within case it's difficult to mount a temperature sensor on plate of HS for me. I will do this when swapping CPU. I may see if I can get one on the side of processor as don't wish to modify HS base to allow temp sensor between HS base / IHS. The other thing that is possibly viable is mounting a sensor on the back of CPU, then feed I'll the wire through a hole which is present in the socket and then get a measurement.



Another angle which all can do, is use the CPU socket sensor, this has no skewing AFAIK, so people adjusting PLL could use that as reference point for before and after.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> *brakes, try to learn proper English before trying to insult someone lol. There's a difference between a READING and an actual TEMPERATURE. PLL will give you a false READING, the actual temperature does not change so no it's not fake, but it needs to be taken into consideration period.


Thank you for correcting a word, you have been helpful








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> It´s fake in *my opinion*. If your CPU under full load and you raise 1.8V PLL by 0.01V you will notice an immediate jump in the temperature by 1-2 degrees, this can´t be real. I don´t believe the whole temperature readings of Ryzen CPU´s are correct. I use the CPU socket temperature + 10 degrees and call that a CPU temperature.
> 
> But yes, 1.8V PLL does help based on my experience. Look for posts in this thread from a few days back regarding this voltage.



That sudden change in temperature by 1-2 degrees as soon as 1.8V PLL raises by 0.01V is fake in *my opinion*, I´m talking the sudden raise in temperature, do you get it? This is my opinion and your obligation is to respect it, as much as it´s my obligation to respect yours. Agree?


Is it safe to raise 1.8V PLL and what is the limit, let´s ask @elmor. Well it´s here on the first post (C6H XOC guide v05):



Does raising 1.8V PLL effect stability in a good way, do I have any confirmation on that? So far that I now as of now:

Me, I have been using it for a while, so I know it helps: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/23100#post_26226632

lcbbcl: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/22960#post_26223664

roybotnik: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/22950#post_26223206

Can I help you with anything else?


----------



## Ramad

@gupsterg

Thank you for trying to make readings in the socket itself, expecting very good results from you.









+REP for the experiment, Is it possible to give more that 1 REP?









Request: I don´t know how big the sensor is, but is it possible to place it on the side of heat-spreader? There should be a small gab between the socket and the cooler base for that. It would be great to get the readings of the heatspreader which may be close to the actual die temperature.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Reread quotes.
> Hotstocks has asked do temps go throw the roof, is it real or fake, the temperature increase. It really doesn't matter at this point if he asked is the reading vs actual temperature is real or not. You'll see in a moment why I say that.
> Ramad states the reported reading must be fake, as he believes actual temperature did not increase. So he has covered the "bases", reading / actual temperature.
> 
> I have a R7 1800X on order.
> 
> 
> 
> When my mobo is within case it's difficult to mount a temperature sensor on plate of HS for me. I will do this when swapping CPU. I may see if I can get one on the side of processor as don't wish to modify HS base to allow temp sensor between HS base / IHS. The other thing that is possibly viable is mounting a sensor on the back of CPU, then feed I'll the wire through a hole which is present in the socket and then get a measurement.
> 
> 
> 
> Another angle which all can do, is use the CPU socket sensor, this has no skewing AFAIK, so people adjusting PLL could use that as reference point for before and after.


CH6 latest bios, and i dont have CPu Socket temp in hwinfo64...

I noticed, that last night, i left aida64 running, and when i woke up, i had the CPU Socket temp there, but it was greyed out. But now if i open Hwinfo, the CPu Socker temp isn't there. What does this mean?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Thank you for correcting a word, you have been helpful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sudden change in temperature by 1-2 degrees as soon as 1.8V PLL raises by 0.01V is fake in *my opinion*, I´m talking the sudden raise in temperature, do you get it? This is my opinion and your obligation is to respect it, as much as it´s my obligation to respect yours. Agree?
> 
> 
> Is it safe to raise 1.8V PLL and what is the limit, let´s ask @elmor. Well it´s here on the first post (C6H XOC guide v05):
> 
> 
> 
> Does raising 1.8V PLL effect stability in a good way, do I have any confirmation on that? So far that I now as of now:
> 
> Me, I have been using it for a while, so I know it helps: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/23100#post_26226632
> 
> lcbbcl: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/22960#post_26223664
> 
> roybotnik: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/22950#post_26223206
> 
> Can I help you with anything else?


Never said it was bad, but people should know they're going to be seeing temps that aren't real, not fake but incorrect reading. Youll see 45°C when in reality you may be at 55°C and not know it, some people will see that, think i have more headroom and go for a higher oc. So its not technically a fake reading but an incorrect one.


----------



## jstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Had the same problem, i flashed the bios 1403 again but using a usb pen and the bios flash back button with the computer turned off. It fixed it


Thanks for the suggestion, unfortunately didn't work for me







It is still the same, 37 and lower works, 37.5 or higher immediately 1550 MHz (15.5x) ratio in Windows.
And in BIOS it says always correct.
Does not matter if Vcore is on Auto or manual, I tried with 1.35

Ryzen Master works in Windows though but this is really weird bug, googling "windows 1550mhz" will reveal this is Ryzen issue and at least Asus/MSI has issue.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jstar*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, unfortunately didn't work for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is still the same, 37 and lower works, 37.5 or higher immediately 1550 MHz (15.5x) ratio in Windows.
> And in BIOS it says always correct.
> Does not matter if Vcore is on Auto or manual, I tried with 1.35
> 
> Ryzen Master works in Windows though but this is really weird bug, googling "windows 1550mhz" will reveal this is Ryzen issue and at least Asus/MSI has issue.


Are you using Balanced power plan or Ryzen power plan in Windows?


----------



## GraveNoX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> I can only reccommend PState.
> its a littel more "complex" but for me it give better and more Stable OC... and its more ECO since it saves power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://hardforum.com/threads/ryzen-pstate-overclocking-method-calculation-and-calculator.1928648/#post-1042913631
> 
> In the regard of UEFI quallity ASUS has by far the best .. i only tested Gigabyte and MSI and asus is way better


It doesn't save power in my case, the power consumption reading in Corsair Link doesn't change with the voltage bouncing from 0.9 to 1.39 or stuck at 3.9
Also I tested with various "Minimum processor states" and even 90% doesn't push the CPU to 3.9, it's 3.82 max. The score in cinebench is same score as 3.9.
With minimum processor state below 77%, the processor barely exceed 3.0Ghz even on 50% CPU Usage
When I do something above let's say 3% cpu usage, the cpu should go to 3.9Ghz and stay there for a while, but Ryzen goes to 2.0-.2.2-2.6-.3.0 even with 50% cpu usage.
I tested CPU usage with x265 playback on different bitrates http://jell.yfish.us/


----------



## jstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Are you using Balanced power plan or Ryzen power plan in Windows?


Ryzen power plan, also tried with High performance


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jstar*
> 
> Ryzen power plan, also tried with High performance


Do you have any screenshots of AMD P-stats and Extreme Tweeker´s pages?


----------



## DSDV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveNoX*
> 
> It doesn't save power in my case, the power consumption reading in Corsair Link doesn't change with the voltage bouncing from 0.9 to 1.39 or stuck at 3.9
> Also I tested with various "Minimum processor states" and even 90% doesn't push the CPU to 3.9, it's 3.82 max. The score in cinebench is same score as 3.9.
> With minimum processor state below 77%, the processor barely exceed 3.0Ghz even on 50% CPU Usage
> When I do something above let's say 3% cpu usage, the cpu should go to 3.9Ghz and stay there for a while, but Ryzen goes to 2.0-.2.2-2.6-.3.0 even with 50% cpu usage.
> I tested CPU usage with x265 playback on different bitrates http://jell.yfish.us/


But if you use PStates and your CPU is idle it downclocks ... which safes power...
If you old school OC than it doenst do taht


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jstar*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, unfortunately didn't work for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is still the same, 37 and lower works, 37.5 or higher immediately 1550 MHz (15.5x) ratio in Windows.
> And in BIOS it says always correct.
> Does not matter if Vcore is on Auto or manual, I tried with 1.35
> 
> Ryzen Master works in Windows though but this is really weird bug, googling "windows 1550mhz" will reveal this is Ryzen issue and at least Asus/MSI has issue.


I told you that its a BIOS thing..

ONLY way to overclock is via Pstates which i provided screenshots for from my BIOS.

It has nothing to do with Windows or any other program, its the BIOS. Lets hope they fix this ASAP.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> CH6 latest bios, and i dont have CPu Socket temp in hwinfo64...
> 
> I noticed, that last night, i left aida64 running, and when i woke up, i had the CPU Socket temp there, but it was greyed out. But now if i open Hwinfo, the CPu Socker temp isn't there. What does this mean?


anyone with this issue? i dont have the cpu socket temp...


----------



## Clukos

Passed your score @Gadfly







http://www.3dmark.com/compare/sd/4743405/sd/4690956

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21070298


----------



## hurricane28

No, i do have socket temp.

I had another temp below CPU (Tcl/Tdie) which was gray, when i looked again its gone lol. Weird stuff going on with RYZEN lmao.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Passed your score @Gadfly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/sd/4743405/sd/4690956
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21070298


Nice score









Now try Time spy and post in this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1606006/3dmark-time-spy-benchmark-top-30/1180#post_26226623


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No, i do have socket temp.
> 
> I had another temp below CPU (Tcl/Tdie) which was gray, when i looked again its gone lol. Weird stuff going on with RYZEN lmao.


Exactly what happens to me.. But the opposite.

Cpu Socket temp was gray and its gone. Only have CPU Tcl/Tdie. MI Skew Disabled.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Exactly what happens to me.. But the opposite.
> 
> Cpu Socket temp was gray and its gone. Only have CPU Tcl/Tdie. MI Skew Disabled.


I have this MI Skew disabled as well, maybe that's it?









Sooo many settings that its almost impossible to understand them all unless you are some kind of engineer or something lol.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now try Time spy and post in this thread:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1606006/3dmark-time-spy-benchmark-top-30/1180#post_26226623


Time Spy: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21070566










Not bad


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Time Spy: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21070566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad


Impressive indeed, now post it in the thread i provided earlier. I would like to see those Intel fanboys reactions to this lol.


----------



## gupsterg

*Does PLL have abnormal affect on temperature sensors?*

tl;dr No, not with my HW and OC profile.

*Who am I?*

I am a PC enthusiast with no PC HW/SW qualification and no association with a company in this context.

*Test case*

CPU: R7 1700 UA 1709PGT
RAM: F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
MOBO: C6H rev.1.03
HSF: ThermalRight Archon IB-E X2 with 2x TY143

Case has side panel on for testing, as that is how normally rig is used. Room ambient ~25°C, internal setup as shown below.



UEFI settings were my usual 3.8/3333 Fast setup.

UA1709PGT_3.8_3333_Fast.zip 7k .zip file


Only PLL was changed from 1.8V to 1.75V and then 1.85V.

*Test data*

RAW data zip with screenies / HWINFO CSV log

*1.8V PLL*



*1.75V PLL*



*1.85V PLL*



*FAQ*

*i) Where do I get the stress test?* it is linked in OP of my thread in my signature.

*ii) Was Sense MI Skew disabled?* yes, as I have always done that on all UEFIs as gave me "realistic" temps as I have a R7 1700 with no temp offset.

*iii) Do you think the temperature data is correct?* IMO yes from past experience with HW/SW.

*iv) What was polling rate in HWiNFO?* 1000ms.

*v) Why is your BCLK 100MHz?* I have it manually set as that in UEFI and HWINFO is set to only take a one time reading at launch, so there will be no fluctuation for BCLK.

*vi) Why is 1.8V PLL test screenie showing a lower min CPU socket temp compared with others?* the rig had been powered off for some time prior to testing. I had powered it on and let it idle before testing. I can only assume the variation between that test and later ones is down to case ambient / socket changed slightly via from usage. Between each test the rig was allowed to idle so temperatures at start of 1.75V & 1.85V testing should be relatively "idle" situation.

*vii) Why test this?* there has been much discussion on PLL changes affecting temperature readings. As I had relied on others data in past I thought it was time to test for myself and have another facet testing to compare with a R7 1800X which I will have later this week.

*viii) Will you be doing testing on R7 1800X?* yes.

*ix) Do I adjust PLL?* nope not needed to so far.

*x) Why adjust it?* some have gained stability with it, so I would say a owner needs to decide what they do.

*xi) What is a safe voltage to use?* really no idea, Elmor has touched on it's case usage in the OC PDF in OP, there is a table within his PDF with guidance.


----------



## hurricane28

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> *Does PLL have abnormal affect on temperature sensors?*
> 
> tl;dr No, not with my HW and OC profile.
> 
> *Who am I?*
> 
> I am a PC enthusiast with no PC HW/SW qualification and no association with a company in this context.
> 
> *Test case*
> 
> CPU: R7 1700 UA 1709PGT
> RAM: F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
> MOBO: C6H rev.1.03
> HSF: ThermalRight Archon IB-E X2 with 2x TY143
> 
> Case has side panel on, room ambient ~25°C, internal setup as shown below.
> 
> 
> 
> UEFI settings were my usual 3.8/3333 Fast setup.
> 
> UA1709PGT_3.8_3333_Fast.zip 7k .zip file
> 
> 
> Only PLL was changed from 1.8V to 1.75V and then 1.85V.
> 
> *Test data*
> 
> RAW data zip with screenies / HWINFO CSV log
> 
> *1.8V PLL*
> 
> 
> 
> *1.75V PLL*
> 
> 
> 
> *1.85V PLL*
> 
> 
> 
> *FAQ*
> 
> *i) Where do I get the stress test?* it is linked in OP of my thread in my signature.
> 
> *ii) Was Sense MI Skew disabled?* yes, as I have always done that on all UEFIs as gave me "realistic" temps as I have a R7 1700 with no temp offset.
> 
> *iii) Do you think the temperature data is correct?* IMO yes from past experience with HW/SW.
> 
> *iv) What was polling rate in HWiNFO?* 1000ms.
> 
> *v) Why is your BCLK 100MHz?* I have it manually set as that in UEFI and HWINFO is set to only take a one time reading at launch, so there will be no fluctuation for BCLK.
> 
> *vi) Why is 1.8V PLL test screenie showing a lower min CPU socket temp compared with others?* the rig had been powered off for some time prior to testing. I had powered it on and let it idle before testing. I can only assume the variation between that test and later ones is down to case ambient / socket changed slightly via from usage.
> 
> *vii) Why test this?* there has been much discussion on PLL changes affecting temperature readings. As I had relied on others data in past I thought it was time to test for myself and have another facet testing to compare with a R7 1800X which I will have later this week.
> 
> *viii) Do I adjust PLL?* nope not needed to so far.
> 
> *ix) Why adjust it?* some have gained stability with it, so I would say a owner needs to decide what they do.
> 
> *x) What is a safe voltage to use?* really no idea, Elmor has touched on it's case usage in the OC PDF in OP, there is a table within his PDF with guidance.






@mus1mus Did you test this also?


----------



## Clukos

One 3DMark11 run: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12276538










Seems like I'm getting the best runs for Ryzen CPUs and single 1080 Ti.


----------



## gupsterg

@austinmrs

Try:-

Below appears when clicking settings in the launch screen.



Below appears when HWiNFO launched to show "Sensors" and clicking "Configure Sensors" icon by cross at bottom of sensors display.



Then also do this:-



I do let HWiNFO use ASUS EC when asked.

That is all I l know, what a greyed out value means has been stated by Mumak here and you can get help here.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> *Does PLL have abnormal affect on temperature sensors?*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> tl;dr No, not with my HW and OC profile.
> 
> *Who am I?*
> 
> I am a PC enthusiast with no PC HW/SW qualification and no association with a company in this context.
> 
> *Test case*
> 
> CPU: R7 1700 UA 1709PGT
> RAM: F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
> MOBO: C6H rev.1.03
> HSF: ThermalRight Archon IB-E X2 with 2x TY143
> 
> Case has side panel on for testing, as that is how normally rig is used. Room ambient ~25°C, internal setup as shown below.
> 
> 
> 
> UEFI settings were my usual 3.8/3333 Fast setup.
> 
> UA1709PGT_3.8_3333_Fast.zip 7k .zip file
> 
> 
> Only PLL was changed from 1.8V to 1.75V and then 1.85V.
> 
> *Test data*
> 
> RAW data zip with screenies / HWINFO CSV log
> 
> *1.8V PLL*
> 
> 
> 
> *1.75V PLL*
> 
> 
> 
> *1.85V PLL*
> 
> 
> 
> *FAQ*
> 
> *i) Where do I get the stress test?* it is linked in OP of my thread in my signature.
> 
> *ii) Was Sense MI Skew disabled?* yes, as I have always done that on all UEFIs as gave me "realistic" temps as I have a R7 1700 with no temp offset.
> 
> *iii) Do you think the temperature data is correct?* IMO yes from past experience with HW/SW.
> 
> *iv) What was polling rate in HWiNFO?* 1000ms.
> 
> *v) Why is your BCLK 100MHz?* I have it manually set as that in UEFI and HWINFO is set to only take a one time reading at launch, so there will be no fluctuation for BCLK.
> 
> *vi) Why is 1.8V PLL test screenie showing a lower min CPU socket temp compared with others?* the rig had been powered off for some time prior to testing. I had powered it on and let it idle before testing. I can only assume the variation between that test and later ones is down to case ambient / socket changed slightly via from usage. Between each test the rig was allowed to idle so temperatures at start of 1.75V & 1.85V testing should be relatively "idle" situation.
> 
> *vii) Why test this?* there has been much discussion on PLL changes affecting temperature readings. As I had relied on others data in past I thought it was time to test for myself and have another facet testing to compare with a R7 1800X which I will have later this week.
> 
> *viii) Will you be doing testing on R7 1800X?* yes.
> 
> *ix) Do I adjust PLL?* nope not needed to so far.
> 
> *x) Why adjust it?* some have gained stability with it, so I would say a owner needs to decide what they do.
> 
> *xi) What is a safe voltage to use?* really no idea, Elmor has touched on it's case usage in the OC PDF in OP, there is a table within his PDF with guidance.


@Ramad @bluej511 @Gupsterg

What a coincidence Gup







, was doing same test on my 1800x. I DO see big difference on Temp readings. No effect on ram voltage readings so far. Did a bench with Cinebench. All same scores.

*PLL = Auto* 37,9c - 70c


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*PLL = 1.8v* 37,8 - 70,3c


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*PLL = 1.86v* 44,8 - 78c


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*PLL = 1.74v* 22,6 - 48,6c


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Testrig:* Ryzen 1800x (see signature)
*Max Temp reach:* Cinebench
*Using PLL:* allways set on 1.8v since begin
*Bios:* 1403
*Sense MI Skew:* Auto
*Ram:* 3466 (fast timings by myself)


----------



## robatw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Also:
> 
> - Cold boot: POST @ 2133Mhz
> - Enter BIOS
> - Save and Exit
> - POST @ 3466Mhz
> 
> But it is totally stable inside Windows. That cycle is needed sometimes to boot @ >=3200Mhz
> 
> I don't mind it but I think this is a BIOS issue that could be fixed in the future... right?


I have the same problem (only thing is that i have 3200Mhz Ram) - but it often just posts in the way he said..via restart - bios - F10 - Enter

Is there any Fix for this? Kinda annoying to be honest.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> @Ramad @bluej511 @gupsterg
> 
> What a coincidence Gup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , was doing same test on my 1800x. I DO see big difference on Temp readings. No effect on ram voltage readings so far. Did a bench with Cinebench. All same scores.
> 
> *PLL = Auto* 37,9c - 70c
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PLL = 1.8v* 37,8 - 70,3c
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PLL = 1.86v* 44,8 - 78c
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PLL = 1.74v* 22,6 - 48,6c
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Testrig:* Ryzen 1800x (see signature)
> *Max Temp reach:* Cinebench
> *Using PLL:* allways set on 1.8v since begin
> *Bios:* 1403
> *Sense MI Skew:* Auto
> *Ram:* 3466 (fast timings by myself)


Majesty no those are fake readings it can't be true lol. The readings may be fake but it doesnt solve the problem that they actually exist, you really think your cpu is idling at 44°C? No but from that reading you won't know what youre ACTUAL temp is.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Majesty no those are fake readings it can't be true lol. The readings may be fake but it doesnt solve the problem that they actually exist, you really think your cpu is idling at 44°C? No but from that reading you won't know what youre ACTUAL temp is.










LOL


----------



## gupsterg

@majestynl

+rep







.

tCTL is getting skewed in your testing, as it did before in several other X CPU owners when this discussion happened before.

As tDIE is just tCTL with -20°C and not a real sensor it is also getting skewed.

As CPU sensor under heading Asus Crosshair VI Hero is Super IO chip (ITE IT8655E) reading tCTL from CPU it is also skewed.

*But* what your testing shows is what I hypothesized before







. CPU socket sensor has no skewing







.

Note through out your testing it is similar.

AUTO: current 31, min 27, max 37, aver. 30, counter on HWINFO 1min 55sec

1.8V: current 34, min 27, max 37, aver. 29, counter on HWINFO 1min 59sec

1.86V: current 33, min 27, max 37, aver. 28, counter on HWINFO 3min 34sec

1.74V: current 35, min 29, max 38, aver. 32, counter on HWINFO 1min 00sec

So the reality is as Ramad posted to Hotstock, the CPU sensors have reading skewed in SW, but actual temperature has not changed with change of PLL. This was also the conclusion in the past reached.

Try Sense MI Skew: Disabled when you have time.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @majestynl
> 
> +rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> tCTL is getting skewed in your testing, as it did before in several other X CPU owners when this discussion happened before.
> 
> As tDIE is just tCTL with -20°C and not a real sensor it is also getting skewed.
> 
> As CPU sensor under heading Asus Crosshair VI Hero is Super IO chip (ITE IT8655E) reading tCTL from CPU it is also skewed.
> 
> *But* what your testing shows is what I hypothesized before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . CPU socket sensor has no skewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Note through out your testing it is similar.
> 
> AUTO: current 31, min 27, max 37, aver. 30, counter on HWINFO 1min 55sec
> 
> 1.8V: current 34, min 27, max 37, aver. 29, counter on HWINFO 1min 59sec
> 
> 1.86V: current 33, min 27, max 37, aver. 28, counter on HWINFO 3min 34sec
> 
> 1.74V: current 35, min 29, max 38, aver. 32, counter on HWINFO 1min 00sec
> 
> So the reality is as Ramad posted to Hotstock, the CPU sensors have reading skewed in SW, but actual temperature has not changed with change of PLL. This was also the conclusion in the past reached.
> 
> Try Sense MI Skew: Disabled when you have time.


Pretty sure socket temp is no where near as reliable as tctl, at least in my case. It either reads too high as a min or too low as a high. At idle it reads too high, at low it reads too low lol.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Pretty sure socket temp is no where near as reliable as tctl, at least in my case. It either reads too high as a min or too low as a high. At idle it reads too high, at low it reads too low lol.


For this test case it is useful.

For me it can be too high at idle vs tCTL, rationale?

a) heat getting trapped in socket, no airflow, etc.

b) no cooling solution on that side of CPU so theoretically hotter.

Then what about the difference at load between socket and tCTL? well the rationale would be same as TcaseMAX, see section Precision Boost/XFR info in OP of my thread.

So to me the behavior of CPU socket sensor makes perfect sense.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @majestynl
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> +rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> tCTL is getting skewed in your testing, as it did before in several other X CPU owners when this discussion happened before.
> 
> As tDIE is just tCTL with -20°C and not a real sensor it is also getting skewed.
> 
> As CPU sensor under heading Asus Crosshair VI Hero is Super IO chip (ITE IT8655E) reading tCTL from CPU it is also skewed.
> 
> *But* what your testing shows is what I hypothesized before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . CPU socket sensor has no skewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Note through out your testing it is similar.
> 
> AUTO: current 31, min 27, max 37, aver. 30, counter on HWINFO 1min 55sec
> 
> 1.8V: current 34, min 27, max 37, aver. 29, counter on HWINFO 1min 59sec
> 
> 1.86V: current 33, min 27, max 37, aver. 28, counter on HWINFO 3min 34sec
> 
> 1.74V: current 35, min 29, max 38, aver. 32, counter on HWINFO 1min 00sec
> 
> So the reality is as Ramad posted to Hotstock, the CPU sensors have reading skewed in SW, but actual temperature has not changed with change of PLL. This was also the conclusion in the past reached.
> 
> 
> 
> Try Sense MI Skew: Disabled when you have time.


Quick test again before i go to eat









Same test as: My post before, but now with *Sense MI Skew: Disabled:*

*PLL = Auto* 46,6c - 81,3c


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*PLL = 1.8v* 46,5 - 80,5c


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*PLL = 1.86v* 46,5 - 80,8c


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*PLL = 1.74v* 46,5 - 81,5c


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I'm going to eat! very hungry here, will investigate later! be right back


----------



## Krischan

HI guys, maybe someone has/ had the same problem:

During gaming (Battlefield 1, haven't tested other games) I often get short freezes that last <1 second where the gameplay stands still for a short time and then continues again, it feels as if it stops for a short time and then has to catch up again. This is my second R7 1700 and my second C6H, with my first ones I did not have this problem. The only thing that changed is that I now have HWInfo64 instead of AIDA64 running to monitor my system. Other than that everything stayed the same except for some BIOS options that are different now.

What I tried to do to fix it:

- bumped up CPU, SOC and DRAM Voltages significantly
- lowered my OC while keeping the voltages high to ensure that it's not the OC that is unstable
- turned off several processes/ programs while gaming (including Aura, HWinfo64)
- Downclocked my RAM from 3200 to 2933 MHz

... but all of this to no avail, it still happens. I am 100% sure that before, with my last pair of MB & CPU this did not happen though I suspect the source of this problem to either be a BIOS setting or some software (althought I pretty much tried killing every other 3rd party process).

Hopefully someone has a guess as to what might cause this issue, it's quite annoying when otherwise the gameplay is perfectly smooth & glorious. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kriant

Gah, failing in OCCT in less than 40 mins. Whereas same settings did 20 loops of maximum ibt


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> For this test case it is useful.
> 
> For me it can be too high at idle vs tCTL, rationale?
> 
> a) heat getting trapped in socket, no airflow, etc.
> 
> b) no cooling solution on that side of CPU so theoretically hotter.
> 
> Then what about the difference at load between socket and tCTL? well the rationale would be same as TcaseMAX, see section Precision Boost/XFR info in OP of my thread.
> 
> So to me the behavior of CPU socket sensor makes perfect sense.


yup exactly, my case is horizontal so my cpu temps dont ever get too hot, plus got the rad underneath sucking the air away from the bottom of the mobo.

But yea it does vary from system to system, hell even corsair ram seems to vary GREATLY with the same model number.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Quick test again before i go to eat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same test as: My post before, but now with *Sense MI Skew: Disabled:*
> 
> *PLL = Auto* 46,6c - 81,3c
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PLL = 1.8v* 46,5 - 80,5c
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PLL = 1.86v* 46,5 - 80,8c
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PLL = 1.74v* 46,5 - 81,5c
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to eat! very hungry here, will investigate later! be right back


From this testing I conclude *again* on X CPU members should use Sense MI Skew: Disabled on UEFI 1401 / 1403 as stated before







.

+rep for testing







.

Temperature skewing from PLL change is not occurring.

CPU socket sensor again is not skewing as in previous testing by yourself.

tCTL has the 20°C as AMD state X CPU has.

tDIE is correct as it has the offset removed.

CPU sensor under Asus Crosshair VI Hero is correct as it has 20°C removed. As this temperature is used for cooling profile, when setting fan profile in UEFI it will be relevant.

Min/max tCTL all cases ~46°C / ~80-81°C.

Min/max tDIE and CPU sensor all cases ~26°C / 60-61°C. If we use motherboard sensor of ~26°C logically these values are correct, a reflection of ambient temp, IMO down to how majestnl cooling/case setup is.

In the 1.86V PLL screenie you have WHEA error chap, "_CPU Cache L0 Errors_"







.


----------



## MuddyPaws




----------



## dmucya

Hello can You help me?
Straight out of the box had Q-code 8, never could get to the POST.

Motherboard revision - "Rev. 1.03"; CPU - "Ryzen 1700", with default cooler; RAM - "Corsair VengeanceLPX 32GB (2x16) CMK32GX4M2A2666C16";

I tried all possible "fixes", boot without any peripheralls boot with 1 ram stick in different slots, boot without ram, boot without GPU, boot without cooler, CMOS, BIOS Flashback with tons of different bioses, all the time Q-code 8, no another Q-codes and no diagnostic LEDs flickering or glowing.


----------



## jstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Do you have any screenshots of AMD P-stats and Extreme Tweeker´s pages?


I took 720p video and uploaded to YouTube, I covered areas under "Extreme Tweaker".
Link to the video is: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXm92AuvGQs

Also in the bios I created profile and saved its settings as .txt:

ROG_X370_setting.txt 19k .txt file


----------



## jstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmucya*
> 
> Hello can You help me?
> Straight out of the box had Q-code 8, never could get to the POST.
> 
> Motherboard revision - "Rev. 1.03"; CPU - "Ryzen 1700", with default cooler; RAM - "Corsair VengeanceLPX 32GB (2x16) CMK32GX4M2A2666C16";
> 
> I tried all possible "fixes", boot without any peripheralls boot with 1 ram stick in different slots, boot without ram, boot without GPU, boot without cooler, CMOS, BIOS Flashback with tons of different bioses, all the time Q-code 8, no another Q-codes and no diagnostic LEDs flickering or glowing.


When you do the BIOS Flashback, can you see the BIOS (rear, the button you press to initiate it) blinking? For me it took ~4min to blink.
If you don't see blinking then most likely bad MB, if there is blinking there is hope... and I assume you renamed file to C6H.CAP? And USB was specifically in the "BIOS Port" and not just any USB port?


----------



## dmucya

The procedure of BIOS Flashback was for sure 100% correct. It blinking slowly, then speeding up.


----------



## dmucya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jstar*
> 
> When you do the BIOS Flashback, can you see the BIOS (rear, the button you press to initiate it) blinking? For me it took ~4min to blink.
> If you don't see blinking then most likely bad MB, if there is blinking there is hope... and I assume you renamed file to C6H.CAP? And USB was specifically in the "BIOS Port" and not just any USB port?


The procedure of BIOS Flashback was for sure 100% correct. It blinking slowly, then speeding up.


----------



## jstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmucya*
> 
> The procedure of BIOS Flashback was for sure 100% correct. It blinking slowly, then speeding up.


OK, I checked another thread and with that error board ended being changed. This is reaching far but have you tried turning on without CPU and just checking if the Qcode changes? Basically trying to figure if culprit is MB or CPU.

I was reading the manual and 08 error occurs after microcode loading. If you get another error without CPU that could mean MB is fine but CPU is broken


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> From this testing I conclude *again* on X CPU members should use Sense MI Skew: Disabled on UEFI 1401 / 1403 as stated before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> +rep for testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Temperature skewing from PLL change is not occurring.
> 
> CPU socket sensor again is not skewing as in previous testing by yourself.
> 
> tCTL has the 20°C as AMD state X CPU has.
> 
> tDIE is correct as it has the offset removed.
> 
> CPU sensor under Asus Crosshair VI Hero is correct as it has 20°C removed. As this temperature is used for cooling profile, when setting fan profile in UEFI it will be relevant.
> 
> Min/max tCTL all cases ~46°C / ~80-81°C.
> 
> Min/max tDIE and CPU sensor all cases ~26°C / 60-61°C. If we use motherboard sensor of ~26°C logically these values are correct, a reflection of ambient temp, IMO down to how majestnl cooling/case setup is.
> 
> In the 1.86V PLL screenie you have WHEA error chap, "_CPU Cache L0 Errors_"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


*You are completely right. I investigate them also!*

Damn random WHEA erors, didn't saw them for a while on 1401 and 1403. And on 1403 i'm also running 1 notch higher on cpu voltage.
Just checked again @ my own profile with PLL on 1.8, i run Cinebench 10x in a row with ZERO whea errors! Also in the morning i run a lot of Stability tests without errors..Need to keep an eye on it, cant imagine it has something to do with playing with PLL settings...


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmucya*
> 
> Hello can You help me?
> Straight out of the box had Q-code 8, never could get to the POST.
> 
> Motherboard revision - "Rev. 1.03"; CPU - "Ryzen 1700", with default cooler; RAM - "Corsair VengeanceLPX 32GB (2x16) CMK32GX4M2A2666C16";
> 
> I tried all possible "fixes", boot without any peripheralls boot with 1 ram stick in different slots, boot without ram, boot without GPU, boot without cooler, CMOS, BIOS Flashback with tons of different bioses, all the time Q-code 8, no another Q-codes and no diagnostic LEDs flickering or glowing.


Do you have a TPM module (Trusted Platform Module) inserted in the TPM slot/header?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jstar*
> 
> I took 720p video and uploaded to YouTube, I covered areas under "Extreme Tweaker".
> Link to the video is: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXm92AuvGQs
> 
> Also in the bios I created profile and saved its settings as .txt:
> 
> ROG_X370_setting.txt 19k .txt file


You didn´t have to do that. You can use a USB stick, hit F12 to take a screenshot of the desired BIOS page. But hey, nice screen there








You did not change anything on P-states ?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmucya*
> 
> Hello can You help me?
> Straight out of the box had Q-code 8, never could get to the POST.
> 
> Motherboard revision - "Rev. 1.03"; CPU - "Ryzen 1700", with default cooler; RAM - "Corsair VengeanceLPX 32GB (2x16) CMK32GX4M2A2666C16";
> 
> I tried all possible "fixes", boot without any peripheralls boot with 1 ram stick in different slots, boot without ram, boot without GPU, boot without cooler, CMOS, BIOS Flashback with tons of different bioses, all the time Q-code 8, no another Q-codes and no diagnostic LEDs flickering or glowing.


Try re-seating your CPU, while you do that, also check your cooling if it seated well ?


----------



## dmucya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Do you have a TPM module (Trusted Platform Module) inserted in the TPM slot/header?


Seems like there is no TPM module inserted.


----------



## jstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Do you have a TPM module (Trusted Platform Module) inserted in the TPM slot/header?
> You didn´t have to do that. You can use a USB stick, hit F12 to take a screenshot of the desired BIOS page. But hey, nice screen there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did not change anything on P-states ?


Thanks for the tip







Yeah I haven't changed anything with P-states, just reviewed settings (after accepting warning text).


----------



## dmucya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Try re-seating your CPU, while you do that, also check your cooling if it seated well ?


Tried dozen times, cpu cooler installed well and have good pressure.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmucya*
> 
> Tried dozen times, cpu cooler installed well and have good pressure.


To much pressure is also not good! Did you check the PINS on your CPU ?

Can you tell us what you already tried, that will reduce the amount of posts


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmucya*
> 
> Seems like there is no TPM module inserted.


I thought you had your own installed. It will not boot with the module and will end with error code 8. Try re-seating the CPU and don´t over-tighten the cooler, use the gray memory slots and remember to plug both the 24-pin and the 8-pin power plugs to the motherboard.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jstar*
> 
> Thanks for the tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I haven't changed anything with P-states, just reviewed settings (after accepting warning text).


OK. Please try this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/15480#post_26099563

Just remember to disable Core Performance Boost in Extreme Tweeker page and AMD CBS page. I think your P-states are stuck for some reason. And you can set SOC voltage manually. One other thing, don´t use DOCP, choose Manual instead and set the memory frequency and the first 5 timings manually.


----------



## dmucya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> To much pressure is also not good! Did you check the PINS on your CPU ?
> 
> Can you tell us what you already tried, that will reduce the amount of posts


CPU is fine, no bent pins.
I tried all possible "fixes", boot without any peripheralls, boot with 1 ram stick in different slots, boot without ram, boot without GPU, *boot without cooler*, CMOS, BIOS Flashback with tons of different bioses, all the time Q-code 8, no another Q-codes and no diagnostic LEDs flickering or glowing.lowing.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmucya*
> 
> CPU is fine, no bent pins.
> I tried all possible "fixes", boot without any peripheralls, boot with 1 ram stick in different slots, boot without ram, boot without GPU, *boot without cooler*, CMOS, BIOS Flashback with tons of different bioses, all the time Q-code 8, no another Q-codes and no diagnostic LEDs flickering or glowing.lowing.


wauw then it looks like RMA Time, if you tried al above on a proper way!

Cant say if it is your MB or CPU, if you have another board or CPU you could find which one. But Code 8 is mostly indicating the CPU


----------



## Chicken Patty

My First Crosshair VI was doing that whole Q-Code 8. Ended up being a component on the board, forgot if it was a cap or a mosfet or something was lose, and actually not soldered on right. Either that, or it took a seroius blow during packaging/shipping. I woiuld move it with my finger and it would boot, the moment I let it go it would go back to Q-Code 8. If you wanna do a visual inspection, it should be easy to tell so at least you know you are RMA'ing it for a valid reason and not going crazy lol. Also careful with the back plate of whatever cooler you have if it's not the AMD one. Even with no block or cooler on it, my backplate had a gasket that when put on, would cause the board not to boot. upon me modifying it, it fixed the issue.


----------



## dmucya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*
> 
> My First Crosshair VI was doing that whole Q-Code 8. Ended up being a component on the board, forgot if it was a cap or a mosfet or something was lose, and actually not soldered on right. Either that, or it took a seroius blow during packaging/shipping. I woiuld move it with my finger and it would boot, the moment I let it go it would go back to Q-Code 8. If you wanna do a visual inspection, it should be easy to tell so at least you know you are RMA'ing it for a valid reason and not going crazy lol. Also careful with the back plate of whatever cooler you have if it's not the AMD one. Even with no block or cooler on it, my backplate had a gasket that when put on, would cause the board not to boot. upon me modifying it, it fixed the issue.


I'm using stock cooler with stock backplate. There is some white glue or something between motherboard and backplate.
Some component is slightly tilted, doesn't move with little pressure.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Just adding my settings for the lowest latencies I was able to get at 3200MHz at 1.35v.

Not running at 4.0GHz ATM, had my pumps die on me. Still need to replace them, so I'm on stock cooling right now.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> *You are completely right. I investigate them also!*
> 
> Damn random WHEA erors, didn't saw them for a while on 1401 and 1403. And on 1403 i'm also running 1 notch higher on cpu voltage.
> Just checked again @ my own profile with PLL on 1.8, i run Cinebench 10x in a row with ZERO whea errors! Also in the morning i run a lot of Stability tests without errors..Need to keep an eye on it, cant imagine it has something to do with playing with PLL settings...


No worries







, thank you for all your testing







. Fully know what I gonna do when fit the R7 1800X up later this week







.

Today was my 1st time changing PLL, I expected issues from lowering it but x264 was fine for 3 test loops done. Yeah keep an eye / retest OC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmucya*
> 
> I'm using stock cooler with stock backplate. There is some white glue or something between motherboard and backplate.
> Some component is slightly tilted, doesn't move with little pressure.


The white pad between backplate and motherboard is normal and yes has adhesive. I used a hairdryer to warm the backplate and then it came off easy, without leaving any sticky residue on board.

The tilted component does not look right at all IMO. The top segment in 2nd photo looks as if it's tilted and maybe an issue. Below is photo of mine, sitting square on PCB from all angles I could see and zero tilt top to bottom.



Spoiler: DRAM VRM







The inductor is part of DRAM VRM, Chicken Patty's completely fell off, see the image in this post.

From all you have tried and photo of that area, I believe it is RMA time







.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmucya*
> 
> I'm using stock cooler with stock backplate. There is some white glue or something between motherboard and backplate.
> Some component is slightly tilted, doesn't move with little pressure.


That component could be the cause of your code 8. Its RAM related and now i see that an component is crooked or maybe loose, its directly related to your code 8 unfortunately for you its RMA time...


----------



## MrPhilo

Does anyone know what timing I can relax for below?

I am getting errors relating to 'copying'



Thanks alot


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPhilo*
> 
> Does anyone know what timing I can relax for below?
> 
> I am getting errors relating to 'copying'
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks alot


tRRDS and TRRDL and tFAW. Try relaxing those. They seem too low, even for 3200.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yes i know that I'm not an idiot, and you also posted its fake but it's not. PLL does change the reading software shows, it also does it in the BIOS its not just in software. If your messing with PLL most people who dont know it affects temperature reading will think their temperatures are much lower then they actually are.


Chill with your attitude bro.

No room for that shiz here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Never said it was bad, but people should know they're going to be seeing temps that aren't real, not fake but incorrect reading. Youll see 45°C when in reality you may be at 55°C and not know it, some people will see that, think i have more headroom and go for a higher oc. So its not technically a fake reading but an incorrect one.


People do know. They read. If they don't they are left uninformed.

Stop acting like a fool and insulting other members. Nobody here wants that.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPhilo*
> 
> Does anyone know what timing I can relax for below?
> 
> I am getting errors relating to 'copying'
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks alot


I would try first tRDRDSCL and tWRWRSCL on auto, those gave me errors in 2minutes. You can always tweak later if works.

Tfaw looks a bit to low, I would try 22. And tRRDS on 4.

Stil issues? Change them step by step. It's a long task but then you will find the one(s) causing instability.

Ps: I remembered something else you need to consider: don't use 100% of your Ram when doing memtesting..leave some headroom for OS and background services.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Chill with your attitude bro.
> 
> No room for that shiz here.
> People do know. They read. If they don't they are left uninformed.
> 
> Stop acting like a fool and insulting other members. Nobody here wants that.


All i can do is laugh at this post. Go learn something instead of posting idiotic comments, there was no attitude. Its idiotic, uneducated people like you that make a mountain out of a mole hill when nothing of any attitude was said.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> OK. Please try this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/15480#post_26099563
> 
> Just remember to disable Core Performance Boost in Extreme Tweeker page and AMD CBS page. I think your P-states are stuck for some reason. And you can set SOC voltage manually. One other thing, *don´t use DOCP, choose Manual instead and set the memory frequency and the first 5 timings manually*.


Can I ask, why not run DOCP?
I've had fairly good luck with it on my setup (Rig is listed in sig) but am very curious for your input. Anything you would recommend to change?

Here are my bios settings (if interested)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




















1403, sense skew disabled. Snips above should show all changes from default

I made a post seemingly a life time ago http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/22500#post_26214836 showing some testing I've done so far as well but never did get any responses. The bios settings shown above are current as the ones shown in my original post have been updated slightly.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Can I ask, why not run DOCP?
> I've had fairly good luck with it on my setup (Rig is listed in sig) but am very curious for your input. Anything you would recommend to change?
> 
> Here are my bios settings (if interested)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1403, sense skew disabled. Snips above should show all changes from default
> 
> I made a post seemingly a life time ago http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/22500#post_26214836 showing some testing I've done so far as well but never did get any responses. The bios settings shown above are current as the ones shown in my original post have been updated slightly.


You could better enable sense skew ( read few pages back gupsterg and my posts)

Why not DOCP: there could be an setting in those profiles that could cause instability. its safer to set your settings manual so you have a better overiew and control for yourself (my opinion)

Is there any reason you are using more pstates then the first pstate(0) ?

And whats exactly your issue or whishes ?


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> All i can do is laugh at this post. Go learn something instead of posting idiotic comments, there was no attitude. Its idiotic, uneducated people like you that make a mountain out of a mole hill when nothing of any attitude was said.


Not even going to bother with you. Not worth it.

Enjoy being a pariah.


----------



## dmucya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , thank you for all your testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Fully know what I gonna do when fit the R7 1800X up later this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Today was my 1st time changing PLL, I expected issues from lowering it but x264 was fine for 3 test loops done. Yeah keep an eye / retest OC.
> The white pad between backplate and motherboard is normal and yes has adhesive. I used a hairdryer to warm the backplate and then it came off easy, without leaving any sticky residue on board.
> 
> The tilted component does not look right at all IMO. The top segment in 2nd photo looks as if it's tilted and maybe an issue. Below is photo of mine, sitting square on PCB from all angles I could see and zero tilt top to bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: DRAM VRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inductor is part of DRAM VRM, Chicken Patty's completely fell off, see the image in this post.
> 
> From all you have tried and photo of that area, I believe it is RMA time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah, defenetly there is a problem...


Spoiler: SOME PHOTOS












I signed up for an ASUS VIP membership, registered this motherboard
and uploaded my purchase invoice. Next, I clicked HERE on my country and entered Serial number, but then apeared message popup _"Sorry, this service may not be applicable to your product. Please contact the seller for warranty service."_

The question is - Can I RMA motherboard if i bought it in another country?

Also I noticed that in my "Registered Products" mentioned that i need to _update correct information within 5 days_, does it mean that after 5 days my product will be finalized(*finaly registered*) and then I'l be able to RMA motherboard?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Can I ask, why not run DOCP?
> I've had fairly good luck with it on my setup (Rig is listed in sig) but am very curious for your input. Anything you would recommend to change?
> 
> Here are my bios settings (if interested)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1403, sense skew disabled. Snips above should show all changes from default
> 
> I made a post seemingly a life time ago http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/22500#post_26214836 showing some testing I've done so far as well but never did get any responses. The bios settings shown above are current as the ones shown in my original post have been updated slightly.


I ask members not to use DOCP to avoid preset defaults. Not because it´s wrong to use it, not at all.

When the user is new to the platform, they have a hard time knowing what is making the board act the way it does, and don´t have the experience yet to figure it out, we have all been there.

So, it´s a way to let them start with the basics to learn how to deal with the new platform step by step.







AMD platforms, since the AMD64, are always build around their memory controller, and when the user have a stable IMC then stabilizing everything else is easy, this is why I always ask to get the RAM stable before overclocking the CPU, and wait to RAM timings fine tuning till the RAM is stable.

I´m sorry that I don´t remember reading the post you are referring to, be assured that I will read it and return back with feedback. The platform is new to all of us, and we are all are still learning.









I have to be prepared for a lot of heat when I post my findings, regarding new tweeks or new setting that could help members achieve better results, and I have another set of tests and settings that will boost the CPU performance even further, but I´m hesitant to post anything right now, because sometime I think it´s not worth it, so you should be happy that your post went without any criticism.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> You could better enable sense skew ( read few pages back gupsterg and my posts)
> 
> Why not DOCP: there could be an setting in those profiles that could cause instability. its safer to set your settings manual so you have a better overiew and control for yourself (my opinion)
> 
> Is there any reason you are using more pstates then the first pstate(0) ?
> 
> And whats exactly your issue or whishes ?


I thought I read those last few pages on Sense Skew correctly lol http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/22800#post_26220444
What did I miss?

When I first attempted a manual OC using manually entered dram specs I couldn't get to 3200MHz, but in all honesty it was my first attempt with this rig.
Also couldn't clock past 3.8MHz.

Next I went with a Pstate w/Zenstates, DOCP OC and without issue it runs fine at 3200MHz and currently up to 3.9GHz (1.38v Vcore under load) as shown above with those test results in previous post (link above)
Just checking my settings before pressing further into stability testing or raising the clock.

There is so much info to digest from this thread it's hard to keep it all straight. I can't recall link to info but if memory serves me right the 2nd and 3rd Pstates were used to improve idle stability?
Enable 2nd and 3rd Pstate to custom but leave settings "as is" is what I remember.

If my settings are not to far out to lunch than I feel better about pressing on but as fast and much as info changes in here it's tough to keep up to date.
I'll be looking at lowering Dram voltage next I think (topic of late here) as mine is always as you can see it. Bios set to 1.35 but always running at 1.395 to 1.417v.
Are the Probelt points accurate to use for actual Dram voltage?

Other than an "occasional" CBS/ZEN not recalling settings after starting pc (such a PITA) OC/performance seems fine so far.
Getting my 9590 to run 24 hrs of P95 Blend at 5117MHz wasn't this much of a learning curve









Ramad: I understand completely, appreciate the input.
Once Dram voltage is under control I'm thinking of playing with The Stilts "safe" or "Fast" timings a bit.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I thought I read those last few pages on Sense Skew correctly lol http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/22800#post_26220444
> What did I miss?
> 
> When I first attempted a manual OC using manually entered dram specs I couldn't get to 3200MHz, but in all honesty it was my first attempt with this rig.
> Also couldn't clock past 3.8MHz.
> 
> Next I went with a Pstate w/Zenstates, DOCP OC and without issue it runs fine at 3200MHz and currently up to 3.9GHz (1.38v Vcore under load) as shown above with those test results in previous post (link above)
> Just checking my settings before pressing further into stability testing or raising the clock.
> 
> There is so much info to digest from this thread it's hard to keep it all straight. I can't recall link to info but if memory serves me right the 2nd and 3rd Pstates were used to improve idle stability?
> Enable 2nd and 3rd Pstate to custom but leave settings "as is" is what I remember.
> 
> If my settings are not to far out to lunch than I feel better about pressing on but as fast and much as info changes in here it's tough to keep up to date.
> I'll be looking at lowering Dram voltage next I think (topic of late here) as mine is always as you can see it. Bios set to 1.35 but always running at 1.395 to 1.417v.
> Are the Probelt points accurate to use for actual Dram voltage?
> 
> Other than an "occasional" CBS/ZEN not recalling settings after starting pc (such a PITA) OC/performance seems fine so far.
> Getting my 9590 to run 24 hrs of P95 Blend at 5117MHz wasn't this much of a learning curve


*Sense skew:* read X CPU users: link

*PStates:* Not exactly







it's for better control of your stepping and voltages. If you just want lower mhz and voltages on idle etc, just use PStates0 together with windows power plan with lower CPU % !

Dram: running 3200 with most of the Memories is now more easier then ever. And yes I also see higher dram voltages then set in bios. But Gup told me a user measured at probelt same as his settings. I still need to confirm that.

And yes again, thread is really big and constantly changing cause bios is getting mature and we have a lot of information from all users and testers here. You need to keep follow if you want the best out of your system.

It was also easier for me on other rigs but at the other side, this makes it more fun









If I was you and you have the time I would clear the cmos and start from scratch. Totally manual so you will now what all settings will do. Again: just when you want and are interested into it. And who know you could even run higher CPU and memory clocks


----------



## CentroX

Yay cool with new beta bios


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I ask members not to use DOCP to avoid preset defaults. Not because it´s wrong to use it, not at all.
> 
> When the user is new to the platform, they have a hard time knowing what is making the board act the way it does, and don´t have the experience yet to figure it out, we have all been there.
> 
> So, it´s a way to let them start with the basics to learn how to deal with the new platform step by step.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD platforms, since the AMD64, are always build around their memory controller, and when the user have a stable IMC then stabilizing everything else is easy, this is why I always ask to get the RAM stable before overclocking the CPU, and wait to RAM timings fine tuning till the RAM is stable.
> 
> I´m sorry that I don´t remember reading the post you are referring to, be assured that I will read it and return back with feedback. The platform is new to all of us, and we are all are still learning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to be prepared for a lot of heat when I post my findings, regarding new tweeks or new setting that could help members achieve better results, and I have another set of tests and settings that will boost the CPU performance even further, but I´m hesitant to post anything right now, because sometime I think it´s not worth it, so you should be happy that your post went without any criticism.


Sorry mate but nobody has ever found something that boosted the CPU performance here. Only dram performance increasments. Everybody hits a certain wall with CPU. If you found "Magic" please don't hesitate and post! I think 1000+ members will be interested in such kind of info including me...


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Sorry mate but nobody has ever found something that boosted the CPU performance here. Only dram performance increasments. Everybody hits a certain wall with CPU. If you found "Magic" please don't hesitate and post! I think 1000+ members will be interested in such kind of info including me...


Just because you asked so nicely









*Before:*



*After:*



Same RAM timings and frequency, same CPU frequency and same voltages, but different results. I call that extra 17-18 GFlops a CPU performance boost.







Is it approved ?

I guess somebody did find a way to improve CPU performance after all. And no, I will not post any details, sorry.

On another topic:
Did increasing 1.8V PLL voltage resulted an increase in monitored CPU temperature when Sense MI Skew is disabled or did it not make any change in monitored CPU temperature ?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Just because you asked so nicely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Before:*
> 
> 
> 
> *After:*
> 
> 
> 
> Same RAM timings and frequency, same CPU frequency and same voltages, but different results. I call that extra 17-18 GFlops a CPU performance boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it approved ?
> 
> I guess somebody did find a way to improve CPU performance after all. And no, I will not post any details, sorry.
> 
> On another topic:
> Did increasing 1.8V PLL voltage resulted an increase in monitored CPU temperature when Sense MI Skew is disabled or did it not make any change in monitored CPU temperature ?


And why would you refuse to post details? That is selfish. These forums are not for bragging rights, they are here so every one can be helped and we can help each other. Are you planning to patent your technique? Get off the high horse and share knowledge. That is what community is all about. We do not need Svengalis here we need people who are methodical and scientific in their approach. Dish it up or maintain incredibilty here.There is no magic to these issues.


----------



## Ramad

@majestynl

I have an R5 1600 by the way, and I´ll be waiting for your replay and answer to my question. Thank you.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Just because you asked so nicely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Before:*
> 
> 
> 
> *After:*
> 
> 
> 
> Same RAM timings and frequency, same CPU frequency and same voltages, but different results. I call that extra 17-18 GFlops a CPU performance boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it approved ?
> 
> I guess somebody did find a way to improve CPU performance after all. And no, I will not post any details, sorry.
> 
> On another topic:
> Did increasing 1.8V PLL voltage resulted an increase in monitored CPU temperature when Sense MI Skew is disabled or did it not make any change in monitored CPU temperature ?


Lol, I even don't answer to your conclusion. I can show you 10000 screens with gflops increasments. And saying that you don't share info here tells enough. I thought you said we were learning here. Everbody is sharing here. Keep your Ramad magic for yourself. Lol.

About sense skew, please read back and you will see my post and testresults including the conversation with Gup.

Anyways, I'm out its night here in the Netherlands. I'm going to sleep. I just keep up for your magic. But nah. Lol, I got a joke from you. Thanks mate.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> And why would you refuse to post details? That is selfish. These forums are not for bragging rights, they are here so every one can be helped and we can help each other. Are you planning to patent your technique? Get off the high horse and share knowledge. That is what community is all about.


I have never bragged here, go and read all of my posts. I hate showoffs. You will find out that I have done a lot to help everybody that I could help if you read all of my posts. I used many hours trying many settings and posted my results here so the average user can get the best out of his/her hardware. Please take a look.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Lol, I even don't answer to your conclusion. I can show you 10000 screens with gflops increasments.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> And saying that you don't share info here tells enough. I thought you said we were learning here. Everbody is sharing here. Keep your Ramad magic for yourself. Lol.
> 
> About sense skew, please read back and you will see my post and testresults including the conversation with Gup.
> 
> Anyways, I'm out its night here in the Netherlands. I'm going to sleep. I just keep up for your magic. But nah. Lol, I got a joke from you. Thanks mate.


Please do.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I have never bragged here, go and read all of my posts. I hate showoffs. You will find out that I have done a lot to help everybody that I could help if you read all of my posts. I used many hours trying many settings and posted my results here so the average user can get the best out of his/her hardware. Please take a look.
> Please do.


Ramad has gone out of his way to help people and he was the main source for the settings which allowed me to not only get to my rated overclock, but at normal voltage instead of the 1.4 volts plus I was using on memory. Both in posts and a large number of PM's he hung with me to get it done.

Anyone who refuses to simply try his recommendations, but instead calls his intent into question, is in my opinion a fool. He may or may not be able to help, but he does have something to offer. One may refuse if one wants, but leave the ego and personal attacks on him somewhere else -- it doesn't belong here.

It's amazing to me, people post and complain about "I can't get this" or "I can't get that" and then don't take the help offered but instead argue with it.

In other words: typical forum behavior.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> Yay cool with new beta bios


What bios is "the new" one?

I have 1403.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I have never bragged here, go and read all of my posts. I hate showoffs. You will find out that I have done a lot to help everybody that I could help if you read all of my posts. I used many hours trying many settings and posted my results here so the average user can get the best out of his/her hardware. Please take a look.
> Please do.


Haha really men? Come on! Tip1: tighten your ram timings and you will see gflop increasments. Who the hell knows what you did there to show us a funny gflop increasment. And sorry to say but they are also to low..Damn. Come on don't sell me bs..

If you want more tips, sent pm I will help you tomorrow mate..

Now I'm really going to sleep..


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> *Does PLL have abnormal affect on temperature sensors?*
> 
> tl;dr No, not with my HW and OC profile.
> 
> *Who am I?*
> 
> I am a PC enthusiast with no PC HW/SW qualification and no association with a company in this context.
> 
> *Test case*
> 
> CPU: R7 1700 UA 1709PGT
> RAM: F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
> MOBO: C6H rev.1.03
> HSF: ThermalRight Archon IB-E X2 with 2x TY143
> 
> Case has side panel on for testing, as that is how normally rig is used. Room ambient ~25°C, internal setup as shown below.
> 
> 
> 
> UEFI settings were my usual 3.8/3333 Fast setup.
> 
> UA1709PGT_3.8_3333_Fast.zip 7k .zip file
> 
> 
> Only PLL was changed from 1.8V to 1.75V and then 1.85V.
> 
> *Test data*
> 
> RAW data zip with screenies / HWINFO CSV log
> 
> *1.8V PLL*
> 
> 
> 
> *1.75V PLL*
> 
> 
> 
> *1.85V PLL*
> 
> 
> 
> *FAQ*
> 
> *i) Where do I get the stress test?* it is linked in OP of my thread in my signature.
> 
> *ii) Was Sense MI Skew disabled?* yes, as I have always done that on all UEFIs as gave me "realistic" temps as I have a R7 1700 with no temp offset.
> 
> *iii) Do you think the temperature data is correct?* IMO yes from past experience with HW/SW.
> 
> *iv) What was polling rate in HWiNFO?* 1000ms.
> 
> *v) Why is your BCLK 100MHz?* I have it manually set as that in UEFI and HWINFO is set to only take a one time reading at launch, so there will be no fluctuation for BCLK.
> 
> *vi) Why is 1.8V PLL test screenie showing a lower min CPU socket temp compared with others?* the rig had been powered off for some time prior to testing. I had powered it on and let it idle before testing. I can only assume the variation between that test and later ones is down to case ambient / socket changed slightly via from usage. Between each test the rig was allowed to idle so temperatures at start of 1.75V & 1.85V testing should be relatively "idle" situation.
> 
> *vii) Why test this?* there has been much discussion on PLL changes affecting temperature readings. As I had relied on others data in past I thought it was time to test for myself and have another facet testing to compare with a R7 1800X which I will have later this week.
> 
> *viii) Will you be doing testing on R7 1800X?* yes.
> 
> *ix) Do I adjust PLL?* nope not needed to so far.
> 
> *x) Why adjust it?* some have gained stability with it, so I would say a owner needs to decide what they do.
> 
> *xi) What is a safe voltage to use?* really no idea, Elmor has touched on it's case usage in the OC PDF in OP, there is a table within his PDF with guidance.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> *Does PLL have abnormal affect on temperature sensors?*
> 
> tl;dr No, not with my HW and OC profile.
> 
> *Who am I?*
> 
> I am a PC enthusiast with no PC HW/SW qualification and no association with a company in this context.
> 
> *Test case*
> 
> CPU: R7 1700 UA 1709PGT
> RAM: F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
> MOBO: C6H rev.1.03
> HSF: ThermalRight Archon IB-E X2 with 2x TY143
> 
> Case has side panel on, room ambient ~25°C, internal setup as shown below.
> 
> 
> 
> UEFI settings were my usual 3.8/3333 Fast setup.
> 
> UA1709PGT_3.8_3333_Fast.zip 7k .zip file
> 
> 
> Only PLL was changed from 1.8V to 1.75V and then 1.85V.
> 
> *Test data*
> 
> RAW data zip with screenies / HWINFO CSV log
> 
> *1.8V PLL*
> 
> 
> 
> *1.75V PLL*
> 
> 
> 
> *1.85V PLL*
> 
> 
> 
> *FAQ*
> 
> *i) Where do I get the stress test?* it is linked in OP of my thread in my signature.
> 
> *ii) Was Sense MI Skew disabled?* yes, as I have always done that on all UEFIs as gave me "realistic" temps as I have a R7 1700 with no temp offset.
> 
> *iii) Do you think the temperature data is correct?* IMO yes from past experience with HW/SW.
> 
> *iv) What was polling rate in HWiNFO?* 1000ms.
> 
> *v) Why is your BCLK 100MHz?* I have it manually set as that in UEFI and HWINFO is set to only take a one time reading at launch, so there will be no fluctuation for BCLK.
> 
> *vi) Why is 1.8V PLL test screenie showing a lower min CPU socket temp compared with others?* the rig had been powered off for some time prior to testing. I had powered it on and let it idle before testing. I can only assume the variation between that test and later ones is down to case ambient / socket changed slightly via from usage.
> 
> *vii) Why test this?* there has been much discussion on PLL changes affecting temperature readings. As I had relied on others data in past I thought it was time to test for myself and have another facet testing to compare with a R7 1800X which I will have later this week.
> 
> *viii) Do I adjust PLL?* nope not needed to so far.
> 
> *ix) Why adjust it?* some have gained stability with it, so I would say a owner needs to decide what they do.
> 
> *x) What is a safe voltage to use?* really no idea, Elmor has touched on it's case usage in the OC PDF in OP, there is a table within his PDF with guidance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @mus1mus Did you test this also?
Click to expand...

Like I said, I have had more success with it kept low on Dry Ice than at default.

So here's my take, if it doesn't correlate to temps, setting it high will have no ill effects.









How can I say that? And what scenario?
Well, I found my limit with benching at 4.8GHz on Dry Ice at 1.55V. Anything higher is a no-go and moar VCore no longer is an option due to, guess what, *temps*.

1.5 PLL would run a bench longer on that set-up than 1.8V 2.1V fails faster than both. Mind you, the bench is the easy -- GPUPI.
Same effect is seen when lowering VCore to 1.5








So it wasn't VCore nor anything related to a low Voltage setting.

On ambient, semi-stable set-up of 4.2GHz 1.45V:
Fails just over 10 minutes of Prime with PLL at 1.8V
Same scenario, PLL at 1.5 does at least 30 minutes before failing.

I am not claiming anything. Just having more success at it at lower than stock values. Most people do not need to set this
Voltage. It doesn't help your OC.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Ramad has gone out of his way to help people and he was the main source for the settings which allowed me to not only get to my rated overclock, but at normal voltage instead of the 1.4 volts plus I was using on memory. Both in posts and a large number of PM's he hung with me to get it done.
> 
> Anyone who refuses to simply try his recommendations, but instead calls his intent into question, is in my opinion a fool. He may or may not be able to help, but he does have something to offer. One may refuse if one wants, but leave the ego and personal attacks on him somewhere else -- it doesn't belong here.
> 
> It's amazing to me, people post and complain about "I can't get this" or "I can't get that" and then don't take the help offered but instead argue with it.
> 
> In other words: typical forum behavior.


I would help everybody and off course I will help you being the polite and nice person you are, no question about it.









It´s just that I feel so annoyed by the arguing and countless tries of discrediting anything I post, starting with the small overclocking + P-stats guide, Rtt configuration guide, RZQ values , CAD configuration settings, using 1.8V PLL to stabilize the system and now this. I have written many pages with nothing but settings and configurations that are being used by our members with good results, and I´m glad to help, but this is really annoying and I´m really thinking about stopping posting here for good and leave it to the "Big Shots". I don´t have time for this, and I don´t have to.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> tCTL has the 20°C as AMD state X CPU has.
> 
> tDIE is correct as it has the offset removed.
> 
> CPU sensor under Asus Crosshair VI Hero is correct as it has 20°C removed. As this temperature is used for cooling profile, when setting fan profile in UEFI it will be relevant.


If you put your system to sleep, after you wake it the CPU sensor will have the 20°C offset added to it and not show similar as tdie. This is true for more than 14xx bios, as I've seen it happen with several of the 99xx bios as well.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I would help everybody and off course I will help you being the polite and nice person you are, no question about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It´s just that I feel so annoyed by the arguing and countless tries of discrediting anything I post, starting with the small overclocking + P-stats guide, Rtt configuration guide, RZQ values , CAD configuration settings, using 1.8V PLL to stabilize the system and now this. I have written many pages with nothing but settings and configurations that are being used by our members with good results, and I´m glad to help, but this is really annoying and I´m really thinking about stopping posting here for good and leave it to the "Big Shots". I don´t have time for this, and I don´t have to.


Sorry couldn't resist to make a last post.

We are always happy if people are helping members over here. Including your help is appreciated. Before you where even here we helped also a lot of people including the Asus reps. See my posts and I can show you my inbox mate.

But if you read back you know I'm right. Please keep aware before you post something like CPU performance increasments and other things you said before. That's the reason why you get in discussion with respected users over here.

Anyways It was not my intention to insult / start a fight of whatever. Just keep doing your thing but be double aware of saying things in future that could start a discussion.

Bye..


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @austinmrs
> 
> Try:-
> 
> Below appears when clicking settings in the launch screen.
> 
> 
> 
> Below appears when HWiNFO launched to show "Sensors" and clicking "Configure Sensors" icon by cross at bottom of sensors display.
> 
> 
> 
> Then also do this:-
> 
> 
> 
> I do let HWiNFO use ASUS EC when asked.
> 
> That is all I l know, what a greyed out value means has been stated by Mumak here and you can get help here.


Done all of that, still no CPU Socket temp... Onyl CPU Tctdl/Tdie


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Haha really men? Come on! Tip1: tighten your ram timings and you will see gflop increasments. Who the hell knows what you did there to show us a funny gflop increasment. And sorry to say but they are also to low..Damn. Come on don't sell me bs..
> 
> If you want more tips, sent pm I will help you tomorrow mate..
> 
> Now I'm really going to sleep..


I told you, I have an R5 1600









You are right, the results I posted did not include the memory timings, so I re-ran the tests this time showing the memory timings too.

I suggest you keep your tips for yourself, my results comes through hours of hard work, no "Magic" but simple hard work.









The results showing the increase in performance:

*142-143 GFlops on R5 1600 @3.9GHz*



*160 GFlops on R5 1600 @3.9GHz*


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Haha really men? Come on! Tip1: tighten your ram timings and you will see gflop increasments. Who the hell knows what you did there to show us a funny gflop increasment. And sorry to say but they are also to low..Damn. Come on don't sell me bs..
> 
> If you want more tips, sent pm I will help you tomorrow mate..
> 
> Now I'm really going to sleep..
> 
> 
> 
> I told you, I have an R5 1600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are right, the results I posted did not include the memory timings, so I re-ran the tests this time showing the memory timings too.
> 
> I suggest you keep your tips for yourself, my results comes through hours of hard work, no "Magic" but simple hard work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The results showing the increase in performance:
> 
> *142-143 GFlops on R5 1600 @3.9GHz*
> 
> 
> 
> *160 GFlops on R5 1600 @3.9GHz*
Click to expand...

Does that bench test use AVX?


----------



## Asylumpwnz

.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmucya*
> 
> I'm using stock cooler with stock backplate. There is some white glue or something between motherboard and backplate.
> Some component is slightly tilted, doesn't move with little pressure.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , thank you for all your testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Fully know what I gonna do when fit the R7 1800X up later this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Today was my 1st time changing PLL, I expected issues from lowering it but x264 was fine for 3 test loops done. Yeah keep an eye / retest OC.
> The white pad between backplate and motherboard is normal and yes has adhesive. I used a hairdryer to warm the backplate and then it came off easy, without leaving any sticky residue on board.
> 
> The tilted component does not look right at all IMO. The top segment in 2nd photo looks as if it's tilted and maybe an issue. Below is photo of mine, sitting square on PCB from all angles I could see and zero tilt top to bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: DRAM VRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inductor is part of DRAM VRM, Chicken Patty's completely fell off, see the image in this post.
> 
> From all you have tried and photo of that area, I believe it is RMA time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That is correct, my first board had that tilted the same way, code 8. I would apply pressure with my index finger and it would work, but the moment i let it go back to code 8. Sorry bud, wish we had better news but that was the exact issue I had. It's RMA time.


----------



## hotstocks

Well about the PLL voltage. My temps don't change with sense skew off.
But both 1.75v and 1.85v fail much sooner in Y-cruncher than default, which
I manually set at 1.8v. 1.8v just seems the best, no reason to mess with it.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asylumpwnz*
> 
> Hello. I've been lurking on this thread for a while, scooping up all the useful information I can, and I have gotten some good results. My ram is 100% stable at 3466 CAS 14 using 1.4v and 1.1v on the SOC. My CPU(1800x) is IBT stable @ 3.9ghz with no voltage adjustments. It will do 4ghz, but the voltage increase and performance boost compared to 3.9 isn't worth the trouble in my opinion... however there is something that I cannot figure out. When I run a custom loop of IBT I'm only getting 80-82 gflops with my overclock and around 72-75 on default settings. I have noticed other people with lower clocks and ram speeds are getting 150+ gflops. This might be normal, but I figured I'd just ask anyway: does this indicate I am getting reduced performance, or do I have some wrongly applied settings?
> 
> I am an "experienced" overclocker and have been doing this since the days of the Pentium 3, so don't be afraid to give me some more detailed advice. I haven't built an AMD system since the AMD 64 was king, but I'm really enjoying this new CPU so far. I also want to say thanks to all the people who have taken the time to post all this useful information here-this is useful for not only people who own the CH6 but for Ryzen in general.
> 
> I have attached a screenshot of hwinfo to show my current results I've gotten so far, but if anybody notices anything I could try differently or change please let me know. Thanks! Unfortunately it's getting kind of hard to go through the 2000+ pages on this thread to try and come across more useful tips and advice.
> 
> 
> 
> I use p-states to adjust the clockspeed and senseMI and Geardown mode are both disabled. The ram I'm using is a B-die G.Skill kit (F4-3866C18D-16GTZKW). I've also noticed my ram seems to only like ProcODT set to 60... adjusting it any higher or lower for some reason makes it more unstable and sometimes will cause it to fail to post.


I also get 80Gflops @ 3.8Ghz


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asylumpwnz*
> 
> Hello. I've been lurking on this thread for a while, scooping up all the useful information I can, and I have gotten some good results. My ram is 100% stable at 3466 CAS 14 using 1.4v and 1.1v on the SOC. My CPU(1800x) is IBT stable @ 3.9ghz with no voltage adjustments. It will do 4ghz, but the voltage increase and performance boost compared to 3.9 isn't worth the trouble in my opinion... however there is something that I cannot figure out. When I run a custom loop of IBT I'm only getting 80-82 gflops with my overclock and around 72-75 on default settings. I have noticed other people with lower clocks and ram speeds are getting 150+ gflops. This might be normal, but I figured I'd just ask anyway: does this indicate I am getting reduced performance, or do I have some wrongly applied settings?
> 
> I am an "experienced" overclocker and have been doing this since the days of the Pentium 3, so don't be afraid to give me some more detailed advice. I haven't built an AMD system since the AMD 64 was king, but I'm really enjoying this new CPU so far. I also want to say thanks to all the people who have taken the time to post all this useful information here-this is useful for not only people who own the CH6 but for Ryzen in general.
> 
> I have attached a screenshot of hwinfo to show my current results I've gotten so far, but if anybody notices anything I could try differently or change please let me know. Thanks! Unfortunately it's getting kind of hard to go through the 2000+ pages on this thread to try and come across more useful tips and advice.
> 
> 
> 
> I use p-states to adjust the clockspeed and senseMI and Geardown mode are both disabled. The ram I'm using is a B-die G.Skill kit (F4-3866C18D-16GTZKW). I've also noticed my ram seems to only like ProcODT set to 60... adjusting it any higher or lower for some reason makes it more unstable and sometimes will cause it to fail to post.


I recommend you run other benchmarks like Aida64 for a better comparison and another data point. That should make it clear if you have an issue or not. One data point could be misleading in other words.


----------



## Asylumpwnz

.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asylumpwnz*
> 
> Thanks for the response. I have run Cinebench, and I got a score of 1750-1760 which seems pretty normal. Also, Firestrike's physics score pretty much seems comparable to what other people are getting. How are people able to double the IBT result? For me, a custom run takes 500-600 seconds for one loop to complete. Yes, I do agree some programs can give misleading results, but why? If majority of people here are using similar setups (by this, I mean a Crosshair motherboard and a Ryzen CPU) the only things that would lead to different results would be RAM or a cooler, so why are some results doubled and not mine? Don't get me wrong, I don't care about bragging rights-that's beyond me, but it is an anomaly right? It can't just be due to some people get higher than others. That still fails to explain Ramad's apparent results above where his 6 core is getting double what my 8 core is... what gives?


Maybe a RTC bug.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Real-time_clock


----------



## Asylumpwnz

.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*
> 
> That is correct, my first board had that tilted the same way, code 8. I would apply pressure with my index finger and it would work, but the moment i let it go back to code 8. Sorry bud, wish we had better news but that was the exact issue I had. It's RMA time.


That is SUCH an easy soldering job its ridiculous.

Solder it.

A little rosin flux, rosin core silver solder and some alcohol and you can even RMA it if need be.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Well about the PLL voltage. My temps don't change with sense skew off.
> But both 1.75v and 1.85v fail much sooner in Y-cruncher than default, which
> I manually set at 1.8v. 1.8v just seems the best, no reason to mess with it.


0.05V difference in PLL Voltage and you are expecting some drastic Temps difference?










How about at 1.5V Minimum for the CH6?


Spoiler: Don't try this at home.


----------



## Clukos

1.20 vcore for 4.0GHz? That's a pretty good 1800x right there.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 0.05V difference in PLL Voltage and you are expecting some drastic Temps difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about at 1.5V Minimum for the CH6?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Don't try this at home.


When members had X CPU and Sense MI Skew: [Auto] / [Enabled] they were seeing a variation. Now he has set Sense MI Skew: Disabled he isn't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Well about the PLL voltage. My temps don't change with sense skew off.
> But both 1.75v and 1.85v fail much sooner in Y-cruncher than default, which
> I manually set at 1.8v. 1.8v just seems the best, no reason to mess with it.


Thank you for the confirmation, it was clear from majestynl testing it was best to roll with Sense MI Skew: Disabled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> If you put your system to sleep, after you wake it the CPU sensor will have the 20°C offset added to it and not show similar as tdie. This is true for more than 14xx bios, as I've seen it happen with several of the 99xx bios as well.


True of the X CPU, others have had the issue. Non X not a problem. The post you have quoted is not about that matter but discussion on PLL skewing temperature readings when actual temperature has not changed. In hindsight I should have perhaps stated that in the post, to cover all bases in the post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Done all of that, still no CPU Socket temp... Onyl CPU Tctdl/Tdie


In that post you quoted is a link to HWINFO OCN support thread, it maybe prudent to contact / gain help from author.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> 1.20 vcore for 4.0GHz? That's a pretty good 1800x right there.


Not the best. I have seen some that does better.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 0.05V difference in PLL Voltage and you are expecting some drastic Temps difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about at 1.5V Minimum for the CH6?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Don't try this at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When members had X CPU and Sense MI Skew: [Auto] / [Enabled] they were seeing a variation. Now he has set Sense MI Skew: Disabled he isn't.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Well about the PLL voltage. My temps don't change with sense skew off.
> But both 1.75v and 1.85v fail much sooner in Y-cruncher than default, which
> I manually set at 1.8v. 1.8v just seems the best, no reason to mess with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the confirmation, it was clear from majestynl testing it was best to roll with Sense MI Skew: Disabled.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> If you put your system to sleep, after you wake it the CPU sensor will have the 20°C offset added to it and not show similar as tdie. This is true for more than 14xx bios, as I've seen it happen with several of the 99xx bios as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True of the X CPU, others have had the issue. Non X not a problem. The post you have quoted is not about that matter but discussion on PLL skewing temperature readings when actual temperature has not changed. In hindsight I should have perhaps stated that in the post, to cover all bases in the post.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Done all of that, still no CPU Socket temp... Onyl CPU Tctdl/Tdie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In that post you quoted is a link to HWINFO OCN support thread, it maybe prudent to contact / gain help from author.
Click to expand...











Skew is useless for me. Messes a lot of readings for no benefit.

If it does confuse internal sensors, then yeah.







I think you know what I mean.


----------



## gupsterg

Totally agree that Sense MI Skew set to disabled is best, noted you had it as such for you P95 test







. BTW damn nice 1800X, you are a lucky so and so for getting a golden 1700X and 1800X







.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Totally agree that Sense MI Skew set to disabled is best, noted you had it as such for you P95 test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . BTW damn nice 1800X, you are a lucky so and so for getting a golden 1700X and 1800X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It's not so golden if you only know how sensitive it is to temps.









1700X was long gone btw.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Just because you asked so nicely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Before:*
> 
> 
> 
> *After:*
> 
> 
> 
> Same RAM timings and frequency, same CPU frequency and same voltages, but different results. I call that extra 17-18 GFlops a CPU performance boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it approved ?
> 
> I guess somebody did find a way to improve CPU performance after all. And no, I will not post any details, sorry.
> 
> On another topic:
> Did increasing 1.8V PLL voltage resulted an increase in monitored CPU temperature when Sense MI Skew is disabled or did it not make any change in monitored CPU temperature ?


I saw what you did there.. you just set CPU capability higher so the CPU can use more power at max load..nothing special and its one of the first things i always adjust when overclocking.. It works on Intel platforms as well.


----------



## austinmrs

I need 1,4V at load to get 3,86Ghz stable on my 1600...

Such a big difference when a 1800x can do 4.0Ghz at 1.2V...


----------



## Drearo

Did they break something. I just updated BIOS to 1402. I am getting stable 4ghz @47~50c. None overclocked is 28c. Before the update I used to get 45c no overclock. Anyone??

1800x

Games don't have stable fps. o-o


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I need 1,4V at load to get 3,86Ghz stable on my 1600...
> 
> Such a big difference when a 1800x can do 4.0Ghz at 1.2V...


But you didn't spend much on the CPU which meant having moar cash for a better GPU.









I'd pick a 1600 over an 1800X when buying a whole new gaming system all day.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I need 1,4V at load to get 3,86Ghz stable on my 1600...
> 
> Such a big difference when a 1800x can do 4.0Ghz at 1.2V...


Uhhhh... no.

I have a really golden 1800x, and it needs a lot more than 1.2v to run 4ghz.

I need 1.25v at least.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Uhhhh... no.
> 
> I have a really golden 1800x, and it needs a lot more than 1.2v to run 4ghz.


Indeed. I run 40x101 (4040MHz) at 1.37v set in the BIOS (comes out at 1.35v) which is pretty damn good. 4GHz with just 1.2v? Nope.


----------



## mus1mus

Mine is not at 1.2. It's 1.26V









This is where Temperature Magic happens FYI.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Mine is not at 1.2. It's 1.26V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where Temperature Magic happens FYI.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! What are you cooling your cpu with? Any other cooling?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Mine is not at 1.2. It's 1.26V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where Temperature Magic happens FYI.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! What are you cooling your cpu with? Any other cooling?
Click to expand...

Dry Ice.


----------



## Bmxant

I thought I was perfectly stable on 1107, but apparently not.....

Got a memory management bsod after 2 1/2 months of being crash free. Hopefully 1403 solved whatever was going on.

G.skill Trident Z 2x8GB 3200mhz running at 14-14-14-34-48 1T 3200mhz, 1.35v, 1.125 SoC with an 1800x @ stock auto volts.


----------



## Kanuki

Hi.. Guys..

I really need help here.

My 1700X keep on crashing even the BIOS default settings.
My ram is Corsair Vengeance LED 8GBx2 3000MHz C15 (Micron Daul Ranks)
running at 2933MHz.

here is my dump file.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (124)
A fatal hardware error has occurred. Parameter 1 identifies the type of error
source that reported the error. Parameter 2 holds the address of the
WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure that describes the error conditon.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000000, Machine Check Exception
Arg2: ffffaa8916eaf4b8, Address of the WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure.
Arg3: 0000000000000000, High order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Low order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.

Debugging Details:

DUMP_CLASS: 1

DUMP_QUALIFIER: 400

BUILD_VERSION_STRING: 10.0.16199.1000 (WinBuild.160101.0800)

DUMP_TYPE: 2

BUGCHECK_P1: 0

BUGCHECK_P2: ffffaa8916eaf4b8

BUGCHECK_P3: 0

BUGCHECK_P4: 0

BUGCHECK_STR: 0x124_AuthenticAMD

CPU_COUNT: 10

CPU_MHZ: e74

CPU_VENDOR: AuthenticAMD

CPU_FAMILY: 17

CPU_MODEL: 1

CPU_STEPPING: 1

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME: System

CURRENT_IRQL: 0

ANALYSIS_SESSION_HOST:

ANALYSIS_SESSION_TIME: 07-17-2017 17:09:41.0758

ANALYSIS_VERSION: 10.0.15063.468 x86fre

STACK_TEXT:
ffff9402`008705b0 fffff801`f6c1d16d : 00000000`00000000 ffffaa89`16eaf490 fffff801`f6b3e8a0 00000000`00000000 : nt!WheapCreateLiveTriageDump+0x7b
ffff9402`00870ae0 fffff801`f6a71078 : ffffaa89`16eaf490 fffff801`f68efc9f 00000000`00000000 ffffaa89`00000000 : nt!WheapCreateTriageDumpFromPreviousSession+0x2d
ffff9402`00870b10 fffff801`f6a71b9b : fffff801`f6b3e840 fffff801`f6b3e8a0 ffffaa89`1a203c48 fffff801`f6dd5b00 : nt!WheapProcessWorkQueueItem+0x48
ffff9402`00870b50 fffff801`f68b2d98 : 00000000`00000000 ffffaa89`19b027c0 ffffaa89`1a203c48 fffff801`f6bfd3c0 : nt!WheapWorkQueueWorkerRoutine+0x2b
ffff9402`00870b80 fffff801`f68d7cf7 : ffff9402`00300180 00000000`00000080 ffffaa89`15cbd640 ffffaa89`19b027c0 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0xd8
ffff9402`00870c10 fffff801`f698a6f6 : ffff9402`00300180 ffffaa89`19b027c0 fffff801`f68d7cb0 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x47
ffff9402`00870c60 00000000`00000000 : ffff9402`00871000 ffff9402`0086b000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiStartSystemThread+0x16

STACK_COMMAND: kb

THREAD_SHA1_HASH_MOD_FUNC: 26acd050bd9f055d0a04825d57b9e0e6be9c1a07

THREAD_SHA1_HASH_MOD_FUNC_OFFSET: a03c6a9dfa29d92fd9c43635891e8ca372d4227f

THREAD_SHA1_HASH_MOD: 30a3e915496deaace47137d5b90c3ecc03746bf6

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: AuthenticAMD

IMAGE_NAME: AuthenticAMD

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 0

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: 0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE_PRV

BUCKET_ID: 0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE_PRV

PRIMARY_PROBLEM_CLASS: 0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE_PRV

TARGET_TIME: 2017-07-16T13:08:41.000Z

OSBUILD: 16199

OSSERVICEPACK: 1000

SERVICEPACK_NUMBER: 0

OS_REVISION: 0

SUITE_MASK: 272

PRODUCT_TYPE: 1

OSPLATFORM_TYPE: x64

OSNAME: Windows 10

OSEDITION: Windows 10 WinNt TerminalServer SingleUserTS

OS_LOCALE:

USER_LCID: 0

OSBUILD_TIMESTAMP: 2017-05-14 16:59:45

BUILDDATESTAMP_STR: 160101.0800

BUILDLAB_STR: WinBuild

BUILDOSVER_STR: 10.0.16199.1000

ANALYSIS_SESSION_ELAPSED_TIME: 6eb

ANALYSIS_SOURCE: KM

FAILURE_ID_HASH_STRING: km:0x124_authenticamd_processor_cache_prv

FAILURE_ID_HASH: {cedb04af-9437-ee8e-2e67-54d858b5dbbc}

Followup: MachineOwner

10: kd> lmvm AuthenticAMD
Browse full module list
start end module name
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list



Do you guys think my 1700X is faulty or RAM is not compatible with my CPU?


----------



## mus1mus

Drop your RAM to 2666 maintaining the same set-up and try again.

It's most likely the Memory.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanuki*
> 
> Hi.. Guys..
> 
> I really need help here.
> 
> My 1700X keep on crashing even the BIOS default settings.
> My ram is Corsair Vengeance LED 8GBx2 3000MHz C15 (Micron Daul Ranks)
> running at 2933MHz.
> 
> here is my dump file.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (124)
> A fatal hardware error has occurred. Parameter 1 identifies the type of error
> source that reported the error. Parameter 2 holds the address of the
> WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure that describes the error conditon.
> Arguments:
> Arg1: 0000000000000000, Machine Check Exception
> Arg2: ffffaa8916eaf4b8, Address of the WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure.
> Arg3: 0000000000000000, High order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.
> Arg4: 0000000000000000, Low order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.
> 
> Debugging Details:
> 
> DUMP_CLASS: 1
> 
> DUMP_QUALIFIER: 400
> 
> BUILD_VERSION_STRING: 10.0.16199.1000 (WinBuild.160101.0800)
> 
> DUMP_TYPE: 2
> 
> BUGCHECK_P1: 0
> 
> BUGCHECK_P2: ffffaa8916eaf4b8
> 
> BUGCHECK_P3: 0
> 
> BUGCHECK_P4: 0
> 
> BUGCHECK_STR: 0x124_AuthenticAMD
> 
> CPU_COUNT: 10
> 
> CPU_MHZ: e74
> 
> CPU_VENDOR: AuthenticAMD
> 
> CPU_FAMILY: 17
> 
> CPU_MODEL: 1
> 
> CPU_STEPPING: 1
> 
> CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1
> 
> DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
> 
> PROCESS_NAME: System
> 
> CURRENT_IRQL: 0
> 
> ANALYSIS_SESSION_HOST:
> 
> ANALYSIS_SESSION_TIME: 07-17-2017 17:09:41.0758
> 
> ANALYSIS_VERSION: 10.0.15063.468 x86fre
> 
> STACK_TEXT:
> ffff9402`008705b0 fffff801`f6c1d16d : 00000000`00000000 ffffaa89`16eaf490 fffff801`f6b3e8a0 00000000`00000000 : nt!WheapCreateLiveTriageDump+0x7b
> ffff9402`00870ae0 fffff801`f6a71078 : ffffaa89`16eaf490 fffff801`f68efc9f 00000000`00000000 ffffaa89`00000000 : nt!WheapCreateTriageDumpFromPreviousSession+0x2d
> ffff9402`00870b10 fffff801`f6a71b9b : fffff801`f6b3e840 fffff801`f6b3e8a0 ffffaa89`1a203c48 fffff801`f6dd5b00 : nt!WheapProcessWorkQueueItem+0x48
> ffff9402`00870b50 fffff801`f68b2d98 : 00000000`00000000 ffffaa89`19b027c0 ffffaa89`1a203c48 fffff801`f6bfd3c0 : nt!WheapWorkQueueWorkerRoutine+0x2b
> ffff9402`00870b80 fffff801`f68d7cf7 : ffff9402`00300180 00000000`00000080 ffffaa89`15cbd640 ffffaa89`19b027c0 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0xd8
> ffff9402`00870c10 fffff801`f698a6f6 : ffff9402`00300180 ffffaa89`19b027c0 fffff801`f68d7cb0 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x47
> ffff9402`00870c60 00000000`00000000 : ffff9402`00871000 ffff9402`0086b000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiStartSystemThread+0x16
> 
> STACK_COMMAND: kb
> 
> THREAD_SHA1_HASH_MOD_FUNC: 26acd050bd9f055d0a04825d57b9e0e6be9c1a07
> 
> THREAD_SHA1_HASH_MOD_FUNC_OFFSET: a03c6a9dfa29d92fd9c43635891e8ca372d4227f
> 
> THREAD_SHA1_HASH_MOD: 30a3e915496deaace47137d5b90c3ecc03746bf6
> 
> FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner
> 
> MODULE_NAME: AuthenticAMD
> 
> IMAGE_NAME: AuthenticAMD
> 
> DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 0
> 
> FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: 0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE_PRV
> 
> BUCKET_ID: 0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE_PRV
> 
> PRIMARY_PROBLEM_CLASS: 0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE_PRV
> 
> TARGET_TIME: 2017-07-16T13:08:41.000Z
> 
> OSBUILD: 16199
> 
> OSSERVICEPACK: 1000
> 
> SERVICEPACK_NUMBER: 0
> 
> OS_REVISION: 0
> 
> SUITE_MASK: 272
> 
> PRODUCT_TYPE: 1
> 
> OSPLATFORM_TYPE: x64
> 
> OSNAME: Windows 10
> 
> OSEDITION: Windows 10 WinNt TerminalServer SingleUserTS
> 
> OS_LOCALE:
> 
> USER_LCID: 0
> 
> OSBUILD_TIMESTAMP: 2017-05-14 16:59:45
> 
> BUILDDATESTAMP_STR: 160101.0800
> 
> BUILDLAB_STR: WinBuild
> 
> BUILDOSVER_STR: 10.0.16199.1000
> 
> ANALYSIS_SESSION_ELAPSED_TIME: 6eb
> 
> ANALYSIS_SOURCE: KM
> 
> FAILURE_ID_HASH_STRING: km:0x124_authenticamd_processor_cache_prv
> 
> FAILURE_ID_HASH: {cedb04af-9437-ee8e-2e67-54d858b5dbbc}
> 
> Followup: MachineOwner
> 
> 10: kd> lmvm AuthenticAMD
> Browse full module list
> start end module name
> Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys think my 1700X is faulty or RAM is not compatible with my CPU?


Before you think your CPU or RAM is faulty, i would:

- Reinstall AMD drivers from the website
- Fresh win install
- Run all on defaults (including ram speeds)

check again!

After that you can exclude a lot of software issues!


----------



## ninogui

Hi guys..

first of all many thanks many people for the valuable info I have been reading here, in particular to gupsterg and others for taking the time to answer back (it´s free so this is most often rare nowadays lol) and of course the stilt´s bibles are invaluable, I don´t see this on any other motherboard

so to the issue

this seems to have finally (!) solved my random cold boot issues

maybe Im just picking but..
is it normal for a 2x8gb 3200-34-14-14-14 gtx flarex to only be totally stable at rated specs of 3200 48-34-14-14-14 with 1.4 bios ram voltage and boot voltage ?
Incidentally if I leave the trc_sm auto it will show 73 instead of 48 in bios is this normal too? what are your auto trc_sm readings on the 3200 axmp oc profile ?

I plan to start trying the stilts 3333 and up stable and fast (uhq profiles) but for starts default stable at 1.4 doesn´t seem promising what would you say?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninogui*
> 
> Incidentally if I leave the trc_sm auto it will show 73 instead of 48 in bios is this normal too? what are your auto trc_sm readings on the 3200 axmp oc profile ?


Auto timings are extremely loose to help with stability. Ideally you don't want to be anywhere near the auto setting for most timings.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kanuki*
> 
> Hi.. Guys..
> 
> I really need help here.
> 
> My 1700X keep on crashing even the BIOS default settings.
> My ram is Corsair Vengeance LED 8GBx2 3000MHz C15 (Micron Daul Ranks)
> running at 2933MHz.
> 
> here is my dump file.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (124)
> A fatal hardware error has occurred. Parameter 1 identifies the type of error
> source that reported the error. Parameter 2 holds the address of the
> WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure that describes the error conditon.
> Arguments:
> Arg1: 0000000000000000, Machine Check Exception
> Arg2: ffffaa8916eaf4b8, Address of the WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure.
> Arg3: 0000000000000000, High order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.
> Arg4: 0000000000000000, Low order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.
> 
> Debugging Details:
> 
> DUMP_CLASS: 1
> 
> DUMP_QUALIFIER: 400
> 
> BUILD_VERSION_STRING: 10.0.16199.1000 (WinBuild.160101.0800)
> 
> DUMP_TYPE: 2
> 
> BUGCHECK_P1: 0
> 
> BUGCHECK_P2: ffffaa8916eaf4b8
> 
> BUGCHECK_P3: 0
> 
> BUGCHECK_P4: 0
> 
> BUGCHECK_STR: 0x124_AuthenticAMD
> 
> CPU_COUNT: 10
> 
> CPU_MHZ: e74
> 
> CPU_VENDOR: AuthenticAMD
> 
> CPU_FAMILY: 17
> 
> CPU_MODEL: 1
> 
> CPU_STEPPING: 1
> 
> CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1
> 
> DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
> 
> PROCESS_NAME: System
> 
> CURRENT_IRQL: 0
> 
> ANALYSIS_SESSION_HOST:
> 
> ANALYSIS_SESSION_TIME: 07-17-2017 17:09:41.0758
> 
> ANALYSIS_VERSION: 10.0.15063.468 x86fre
> 
> STACK_TEXT:
> ffff9402`008705b0 fffff801`f6c1d16d : 00000000`00000000 ffffaa89`16eaf490 fffff801`f6b3e8a0 00000000`00000000 : nt!WheapCreateLiveTriageDump+0x7b
> ffff9402`00870ae0 fffff801`f6a71078 : ffffaa89`16eaf490 fffff801`f68efc9f 00000000`00000000 ffffaa89`00000000 : nt!WheapCreateTriageDumpFromPreviousSession+0x2d
> ffff9402`00870b10 fffff801`f6a71b9b : fffff801`f6b3e840 fffff801`f6b3e8a0 ffffaa89`1a203c48 fffff801`f6dd5b00 : nt!WheapProcessWorkQueueItem+0x48
> ffff9402`00870b50 fffff801`f68b2d98 : 00000000`00000000 ffffaa89`19b027c0 ffffaa89`1a203c48 fffff801`f6bfd3c0 : nt!WheapWorkQueueWorkerRoutine+0x2b
> ffff9402`00870b80 fffff801`f68d7cf7 : ffff9402`00300180 00000000`00000080 ffffaa89`15cbd640 ffffaa89`19b027c0 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0xd8
> ffff9402`00870c10 fffff801`f698a6f6 : ffff9402`00300180 ffffaa89`19b027c0 fffff801`f68d7cb0 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x47
> ffff9402`00870c60 00000000`00000000 : ffff9402`00871000 ffff9402`0086b000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiStartSystemThread+0x16
> 
> STACK_COMMAND: kb
> 
> THREAD_SHA1_HASH_MOD_FUNC: 26acd050bd9f055d0a04825d57b9e0e6be9c1a07
> 
> THREAD_SHA1_HASH_MOD_FUNC_OFFSET: a03c6a9dfa29d92fd9c43635891e8ca372d4227f
> 
> THREAD_SHA1_HASH_MOD: 30a3e915496deaace47137d5b90c3ecc03746bf6
> 
> FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner
> 
> MODULE_NAME: AuthenticAMD
> 
> IMAGE_NAME: AuthenticAMD
> 
> DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 0
> 
> FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: 0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE_PRV
> 
> BUCKET_ID: 0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE_PRV
> 
> PRIMARY_PROBLEM_CLASS: 0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE_PRV
> 
> TARGET_TIME: 2017-07-16T13:08:41.000Z
> 
> OSBUILD: 16199
> 
> OSSERVICEPACK: 1000
> 
> SERVICEPACK_NUMBER: 0
> 
> OS_REVISION: 0
> 
> SUITE_MASK: 272
> 
> PRODUCT_TYPE: 1
> 
> OSPLATFORM_TYPE: x64
> 
> OSNAME: Windows 10
> 
> OSEDITION: Windows 10 WinNt TerminalServer SingleUserTS
> 
> OS_LOCALE:
> 
> USER_LCID: 0
> 
> OSBUILD_TIMESTAMP: 2017-05-14 16:59:45
> 
> BUILDDATESTAMP_STR: 160101.0800
> 
> BUILDLAB_STR: WinBuild
> 
> BUILDOSVER_STR: 10.0.16199.1000
> 
> ANALYSIS_SESSION_ELAPSED_TIME: 6eb
> 
> ANALYSIS_SOURCE: KM
> 
> FAILURE_ID_HASH_STRING: km:0x124_authenticamd_processor_cache_prv
> 
> FAILURE_ID_HASH: {cedb04af-9437-ee8e-2e67-54d858b5dbbc}
> 
> Followup: MachineOwner
> 
> 10: kd> lmvm AuthenticAMD
> Browse full module list
> start end module name
> Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys think my 1700X is faulty or RAM is not compatible with my CPU?
> 
> 
> 
> Before you think your CPU or RAM is faulty, i would:
> 
> *- Reinstall AMD drivers from the website
> - Fresh win install
> - Run all on defaults (including ram speeds)*
> 
> check again!
> 
> After that you can exclude a lot of software issues!
Click to expand...

Sorry but, which one should be done first again?

Don't answer me. Just make sure you know the answer first


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Sorry but, which one should be done first again?
> 
> Don't answer me. Just make sure you know the answer first


LOL..its an suggestion mate! Just to find the issue







...anyways
i would start with Ram speeds on default, then drivers, at at last clean install..


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Chill with your attitude bro.
> 
> No room for that shiz here.
> People do know. They read. If they don't they are left uninformed.
> 
> Stop acting like a fool and insulting other members. Nobody here wants that.
> 
> 
> 
> All i can do is laugh at this post. Go learn something instead of posting idiotic comments, there was no attitude. Its idiotic, uneducated people like you that make a mountain out of a mole hill when nothing of any attitude was said.
Click to expand...

Canadian's give him a break he is from Canada brain freeze hahahahahaha


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> Canadian's give him a break he is from Canada brain freeze hahahahahaha


Seems like theres a lot of Canadians on here then.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Sorry but, which one should be done first again?
> 
> Don't answer me. Just make sure you know the answer first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL..its an suggestion mate! Just to find the issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...anyways
> i would start with Ram speeds on default, then drivers, at at last clean install..
Click to expand...











I have a feeling it his RAM at 2933.









PS, just so we get clear, don't install an OS with a borked Memory setting. You got me.


----------



## MuddyPaws

I have a feeling it his RAM at 2933.









PS, just so we get clear, don't install an OS with a borked Memory setting. You got me.







[/quote]

blooming good advice, don't install anything OS related if stuff is broke reset set every thing to a working state. get me


----------



## Bromerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asylumpwnz*
> 
> Thanks for the response. I have run Cinebench, and I got a score of 1750-1760 which seems pretty normal. Also, Firestrike's physics score pretty much seems comparable to what other people are getting. How are people able to double the IBT result? For me, a custom run takes 500-600 seconds for one loop to complete. Yes, I do agree some programs can give misleading results, but why? If majority of people here are using similar setups (by this, I mean a Crosshair motherboard and a Ryzen CPU) the only things that would lead to different results would be RAM or a cooler, so why are some results doubled and not mine? Don't get me wrong, I don't care about bragging rights-that's beyond me, but it is an anomaly right? It can't just be due to some people get higher than others. That still fails to explain Ramad's apparent results above where his 6 core is getting double what my 8 core is... what gives?


So after reading this post I had to find the answer to this IBT disparity because I'm running an R5 1600 (OC'd to 3.7Ghz, 16GB GSkill Flare X 3333Mhz fast) and was managing results of around 58-60 GFlops on standard test 10 runs. I looked into this and found out that there are two versions of IBT, one that uses AVX and one that doesn't. I found and downloaded the IBT AVX and ran the same test, low and behold results of around 130 GFlops.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> That is SUCH an easy soldering job its ridiculous.
> 
> Solder it.
> 
> A little rosin flux, rosin core silver solder and some alcohol and you can even RMA it if need be.


Yeah, when that happened to me I also though of doing that, but it was a new board, I thought RMA would just be easier. I had a replacement board two days later. Less chance of me screwing it up LOL.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanuki*
> 
> Hi.. Guys..
> 
> I really need help here.
> 
> My 1700X keep on crashing even the BIOS default settings.
> My ram is Corsair Vengeance LED 8GBx2 3000MHz C15 (Micron Daul Ranks)
> running at 2933MHz.
> 
> here is my dump file.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (124)
> A fatal hardware error has occurred. Parameter 1 identifies the type of error
> source that reported the error. Parameter 2 holds the address of the
> WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure that describes the error conditon.
> Arguments:
> Arg1: 0000000000000000, Machine Check Exception
> Arg2: ffffaa8916eaf4b8, Address of the WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure.
> Arg3: 0000000000000000, High order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.
> Arg4: 0000000000000000, Low order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.
> 
> Debugging Details:
> 
> DUMP_CLASS: 1
> 
> DUMP_QUALIFIER: 400
> 
> BUILD_VERSION_STRING: 10.0.16199.1000 (WinBuild.160101.0800)
> 
> DUMP_TYPE: 2
> 
> BUGCHECK_P1: 0
> 
> BUGCHECK_P2: ffffaa8916eaf4b8
> 
> BUGCHECK_P3: 0
> 
> BUGCHECK_P4: 0
> 
> BUGCHECK_STR: 0x124_AuthenticAMD
> 
> CPU_COUNT: 10
> 
> CPU_MHZ: e74
> 
> CPU_VENDOR: AuthenticAMD
> 
> CPU_FAMILY: 17
> 
> CPU_MODEL: 1
> 
> CPU_STEPPING: 1
> 
> CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1
> 
> DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
> 
> PROCESS_NAME: System
> 
> CURRENT_IRQL: 0
> 
> ANALYSIS_SESSION_HOST:
> 
> ANALYSIS_SESSION_TIME: 07-17-2017 17:09:41.0758
> 
> ANALYSIS_VERSION: 10.0.15063.468 x86fre
> 
> STACK_TEXT:
> ffff9402`008705b0 fffff801`f6c1d16d : 00000000`00000000 ffffaa89`16eaf490 fffff801`f6b3e8a0 00000000`00000000 : nt!WheapCreateLiveTriageDump+0x7b
> ffff9402`00870ae0 fffff801`f6a71078 : ffffaa89`16eaf490 fffff801`f68efc9f 00000000`00000000 ffffaa89`00000000 : nt!WheapCreateTriageDumpFromPreviousSession+0x2d
> ffff9402`00870b10 fffff801`f6a71b9b : fffff801`f6b3e840 fffff801`f6b3e8a0 ffffaa89`1a203c48 fffff801`f6dd5b00 : nt!WheapProcessWorkQueueItem+0x48
> ffff9402`00870b50 fffff801`f68b2d98 : 00000000`00000000 ffffaa89`19b027c0 ffffaa89`1a203c48 fffff801`f6bfd3c0 : nt!WheapWorkQueueWorkerRoutine+0x2b
> ffff9402`00870b80 fffff801`f68d7cf7 : ffff9402`00300180 00000000`00000080 ffffaa89`15cbd640 ffffaa89`19b027c0 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0xd8
> ffff9402`00870c10 fffff801`f698a6f6 : ffff9402`00300180 ffffaa89`19b027c0 fffff801`f68d7cb0 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x47
> ffff9402`00870c60 00000000`00000000 : ffff9402`00871000 ffff9402`0086b000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiStartSystemThread+0x16
> 
> STACK_COMMAND: kb
> 
> THREAD_SHA1_HASH_MOD_FUNC: 26acd050bd9f055d0a04825d57b9e0e6be9c1a07
> 
> THREAD_SHA1_HASH_MOD_FUNC_OFFSET: a03c6a9dfa29d92fd9c43635891e8ca372d4227f
> 
> THREAD_SHA1_HASH_MOD: 30a3e915496deaace47137d5b90c3ecc03746bf6
> 
> FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner
> 
> MODULE_NAME: AuthenticAMD
> 
> IMAGE_NAME: AuthenticAMD
> 
> DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 0
> 
> FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: 0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE_PRV
> 
> BUCKET_ID: 0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE_PRV
> 
> PRIMARY_PROBLEM_CLASS: 0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE_PRV
> 
> TARGET_TIME: 2017-07-16T13:08:41.000Z
> 
> OSBUILD: 16199
> 
> OSSERVICEPACK: 1000
> 
> SERVICEPACK_NUMBER: 0
> 
> OS_REVISION: 0
> 
> SUITE_MASK: 272
> 
> PRODUCT_TYPE: 1
> 
> OSPLATFORM_TYPE: x64
> 
> OSNAME: Windows 10
> 
> OSEDITION: Windows 10 WinNt TerminalServer SingleUserTS
> 
> OS_LOCALE:
> 
> USER_LCID: 0
> 
> OSBUILD_TIMESTAMP: 2017-05-14 16:59:45
> 
> BUILDDATESTAMP_STR: 160101.0800
> 
> BUILDLAB_STR: WinBuild
> 
> BUILDOSVER_STR: 10.0.16199.1000
> 
> ANALYSIS_SESSION_ELAPSED_TIME: 6eb
> 
> ANALYSIS_SOURCE: KM
> 
> FAILURE_ID_HASH_STRING: km:0x124_authenticamd_processor_cache_prv
> 
> FAILURE_ID_HASH: {cedb04af-9437-ee8e-2e67-54d858b5dbbc}
> 
> Followup: MachineOwner
> 
> 10: kd> lmvm AuthenticAMD
> Browse full module list
> start end module name
> Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys think my 1700X is faulty or RAM is not compatible with my CPU?


Its definitely your RAM unfortunately for you.

Look at this: https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-hardware/drivers/debugger/bug-check-0x124---whea-uncorrectable-error

Is your RAM getting hot? Is it on the QVL list of your motherboard vendor? I can't recommend any Corsair RAM to be honest because in lot of RAM issue related scenario's its Corsair.

G.Skill i NEVER had any problem. I build several systems for friends and family and some of them picked the parts already with Corsair RAM and 3 out of 5 had RAM problems, exchanged it for G.Skill and problems solved.

BEFORE you start an RMA be sure that the RAM is indeed faulty. You can do this by using only one stick, if that doesn't help swap it for the other and also try an different dimm slot if that doesn't help its definitely your RAM.


----------



## gupsterg

I wouldn't hold to much value to exactly what bug check 124 means, you'll see here in der8auer guide for P95 it's stated as:-
Quote:


> 0x00000124: Core clock is unstable. You need a higher core voltage


And it states:-
Quote:


> However these values might change from generation to generation.


So all in a HW error destabilized rig.

I would roll with mus1mus post of lowering RAM speed 1st and seeing what happens. Then do other things as suggested by other members.


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, well i had this error a couple of times and it was RAM related, exchanged for other ones and problem solved.

As he said himself that he crashed even at stock BIOS settings its unlikely that he needs higher CPU voltage, but okay it can happen. His chip can also be faulty, lots of variables here indeed.

It can be caused by high temps, unstable hardware etc. like the link i posted states. So IMO make sure nothing overheats in the first place than look for other clocks/volts swapping RAM etc.
Also make sure Windows is not corrupted and run sfc/ scannow in CMD as administrator so if there are any missing or corrupted DLL's it will be repaired in most cases.

Follow this guide basically: https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/wiki/windows_10-update/system-file-check-sfc-scan-and-repair-system-files/bc609315-da1f-4775-812c-695b60477a93

If all of the above doesn't help, its the RAM.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bromerz*
> 
> So after reading this post I had to find the answer to this IBT disparity because I'm running an R5 1600 (OC'd to 3.7Ghz, 16GB GSkill Flare X 3333Mhz fast) and was managing results of around 58-60 GFlops on standard test 10 runs. I looked into this and found out that there are two versions of IBT, one that uses AVX and one that doesn't. I found and downloaded the IBT AVX and ran the same test, low and behold results of around 130 GFlops.


Share link? My IBT is only showing 60 on results too...


----------



## Bromerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Share link? My IBT is only showing 60 on results too...


I downloaded it from here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club
It's towards the bottom of the first post underneath the 'additional software' header.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> ....
> 
> you get the idea


NIce plinth, but for sensitive electronics I think I'd prefer a block of UHMW-ESD sheet, or at least a layer of it on top, unless the Auralex is inherently conductive and dissipative, and _demonstratively holds no static charge_.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, well i had this error a couple of times and it was RAM related, exchanged for other ones and problem solved.
> 
> As he said himself that he crashed even at stock BIOS settings its unlikely that he needs higher CPU voltage, but okay it can happen. His chip can also be faulty, lots of variables here indeed.
> 
> It can be caused by high temps, unstable hardware etc. like the link i posted states. So IMO make sure nothing overheats in the first place than look for other clocks/volts swapping RAM etc.
> Also make sure Windows is not corrupted and run sfc/ scannow in CMD as administrator so if there are any missing or corrupted DLL's it will be repaired in most cases.
> 
> Follow this guide basically: https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/wiki/windows_10-update/system-file-check-sfc-scan-and-repair-system-files/bc609315-da1f-4775-812c-695b60477a93
> 
> If all of the above doesn't help, its the RAM.


Not refuting your information







, just giving my take







.

I for the first time since having this board had crash in UEFI yesterday. Twice. I have used 3x R7 1700 with same board, 3 sets of RAM, Corsair, Crucial and G.Skill.

i) I thought I'll just have another crack at 3466MHz tight RAM setup before the 1800X arrives, set it up all good, went to OS all good, ran HCI memtest had errors like before, I reboot and am in UEFI and system goes unresponsive and crash to black screen.

ii) I thought I'd have another go at 3.9GHz, RAM usual 3333MHz Fast setup, setup OC, all good, get to OS, x264 runs for 1hr and has some WHEA errors CPU Cache L0, I reboot and once in UEFI it goes unresponsive and crash to black screen.

I then power down fully, do CMOSCLR, go back to usual 3.8/3333 Fast profile, all is well, did IBT AVX, x264 and some gaming. Today ran [email protected] on CPU/GPU and all good.


----------



## MuddyPaws

I put lots of cat hair on it after rubbing it with a cloth and they didn't stand up at all.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> ok so I am going to build a Ryzen pc with 1800x and full water cooling on a AURALEX base speaker base. which are close to a £100 pound alone.
> 400mm res too which will all go under an acrylic top custom made. the black box under the mother board is going to be frosted acrylic with rgb lights in, and the board will be mounted off set lowered front right corner and high left rear. all is going to be raffled off £10 a ticket and draw in 6 months. mother board C6H
> 
> who would be interested then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 970 was used to mark put the holes in the Auralex board full atx, that 970 with 8370 ran 5ghz all day
> ....
> 
> you get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> NIce plinth, but for sensitive electronics I think I'd prefer a block of UHMW-ESD sheet, or at least a layer of it on top, unless the Auralex is inherently conductive and dissipative, and _demonstratively holds no static charge_.
Click to expand...

in fact I might just do that and cover it. thanks for the reality check


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RossiOCUK*
> 
> Indeed. I run 40x101 (4040MHz) at 1.37v set in the BIOS (comes out at 1.35v) which is pretty damn good. 4GHz with just 1.2v? Nope.


That is lower than mine, i can run 4150 at 1.4. If you can true run stable at 1.37, you likely can run 4.2 below 1.425


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RossiOCUK*
> 
> Indeed. I run 40x101 (4040MHz) at 1.37v set in the BIOS (comes out at 1.35v) which is pretty damn good. 4GHz with just 1.2v? Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> That is lower than mine, *i can run 4150 at 1.4.* If you can true run stable at 1.37, you likely can run 4.2 below 1.425
Click to expand...

I'll believe it when I see it. Til then, your assumption will remain an assumption that is likely to remain untrue.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bromerz*
> 
> So after reading this post I had to find the answer to this IBT disparity because I'm running an R5 1600 (OC'd to 3.7Ghz, 16GB GSkill Flare X 3333Mhz fast) and was managing results of around 58-60 GFlops on standard test 10 runs. I looked into this and found out that there are two versions of IBT, one that uses AVX and one that doesn't. I found and downloaded the IBT AVX and ran the same test, low and behold results of around 130 GFlops.


It all makes sense now. I am at 3.8Ghz R7 1700.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'll believe it when I see it. Til then, your assumption will remain an assumption that is likely to remain untrue.


Not sure if it is intentional or not, but you are coming across as kind of a dick. Not sure how long you have been in this thread, but my OC results are posted in this thread, complete with verification images. However, to save you the time of searching....

Voltage Scaling table:


Tempature Scaling table:



Raw data table:



Link to album of all the verification images:

https://imgur.com/a/7Wdtr


----------



## mus1mus

lol.

Save me time?

How hard is it for you to run Prime for 10 Minutes?

No SS, no believer.







No Stability Test, no claims.

*hint -- *I can't do 4.2* with this Golden chip *on ambient*. How sure are you with a chip that has a higher Voltage requirement to reach 4.0 that you can?

This is not the first time I told you to stop all these claims if you don't have a data to back up your words.

Stop giving everyone false hopes.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Dry Ice.


Awsome! What temp was that running?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Dry Ice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awsome! What temp was that running?
Click to expand...

Do your magic algorithm to guess.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol.
> 
> Save me time?
> 
> How hard is it for you to run Prime for 10 Minutes?
> 
> No SS, no believer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Stability Test, no claims.
> 
> *hint -- *I can't do 4.2* with this Golden chip *on ambient*. How sure are you with a chip that has a higher Voltage requirement to reach 4.0 that you can?
> 
> This is not the first time I told you to stop all these claims if you don't have a data to back up your words.
> 
> Stop giving everyone false hopes.


Dude.. did you even read the post... The link is in the post you replied to. I have never made any claim without verification.


----------



## mus1mus

There's nothing to read there. Only your claims.

Post something like this:



Will you?


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Not sure if it is intentional or not, but you are coming across as kind of a dick. Not sure how long you have been in this thread, but my OC results are posted in this thread, complete with verification images. However, to save you the time of searching....
> 
> Voltage Scaling table:
> 
> 
> Tempature Scaling table:
> 
> 
> 
> Raw data table:
> 
> 
> 
> Link to album of all the verification images:
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/7Wdtr


Do you see that little link at the bottom? click it.. they are all there, 3.8-4.175.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> I put lots of cat hair on it after rubbing it with a cloth and they didn't stand up at all.


Nice one! Is that the cloth you use to wipe your computer?

Seriously, the levels that can be hazardous depending on myriad factors can only be measured with a static charge meter, but they are too pricey for me so I aim for proactive mitigation.

Examples:

http://desco.descoindustries.com/DescoCatalog/Testing-Measurement-Equipment/Static-Field-Meters/19492/#.WWzLnCeQzwM

http://www.davis.com/Category/Static_Charge_Meters/1070


----------



## mus1mus

Aida 64 at 4.175? Really?

There must be some reason why you chose not to run Prime right?

Lemme guess.



Failed Worker at 4.0

I am not here to tell you you are wrong. I am saying, stop giving everyone false hopes. Reality burns.

And ohh,

4175 at 1.412?



Do you really believe that is the right Voltage there?

TIP: Grab your DMM.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Not refuting your information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , just giving my take
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I for the first time since having this board had crash in UEFI yesterday. Twice. I have used 3x R7 1700 with same board, 3 sets of RAM, Corsair, Crucial and G.Skill.
> 
> i) I thought I'll just have another crack at 3466MHz tight RAM setup before the 1800X arrives, set it up all good, went to OS all good, ran HCI memtest had errors like before, I reboot and am in UEFI and system goes unresponsive and crash to black screen.
> 
> ii) I thought I'd have another go at 3.9GHz, RAM usual 3333MHz Fast setup, setup OC, all good, get to OS, x264 runs for 1hr and has some WHEA errors CPU Cache L0, I reboot and once in UEFI it goes unresponsive and crash to black screen.
> 
> I then power down fully, do CMOSCLR, go back to usual 3.8/3333 Fast profile, all is well, did IBT AVX, x264 and some gaming. Today ran [email protected] on CPU/GPU and all good.


I took it as such too, no problem giving more than one option imo.

Yeah, they really need to fix this board's BIOS ASAP!

I was running 3466 MHz RAM at my stock 3200 MHz timings but it crashed during gaming after about +- an hour so i guess it wasn't stable lol. Backed off to 3200 MHz and all is well now until a few minutes back. I was playing Rise of the Tomb Raider 20 century edition and the PC suddenly shuts down with code 8 on the board... I had to push the retry button in order to reboot and all is well again. Never had this issue before though and i was playing the crap out of RTR lol.

Although i haven't test stability for hours on end but i did run some Cinebench benchmarsk and the scores were identical each and every time which is an indication that the system is semi stable. After that i ran AIDA64 Stability test for over an hour with no errors and temps were fine. Crazy stuff happens on these new ryzen platforms lol.

I wonder if they actually test the BIOS BEFORE they bring it to the consumer.. My guess is is that we are all being used as guinea pigs and if there are any errors they can resolve this via the consumer.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> I put lots of cat hair on it after rubbing it with a cloth and they didn't stand up at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one! Is that the cloth you use to wipe your computer?
> 
> Seriously, the levels that can be hazardous depending on myriad factors can only be measured with a static charge meter, but they are too pricey for me so I aim for proactive mitigation.
> 
> Examples:
> 
> http://desco.descoindustries.com/DescoCatalog/Testing-Measurement-Equipment/Static-Field-Meters/19492/#.WWzLnCeQzwM
> 
> http://www.davis.com/Category/Static_Charge_Meters/1070
Click to expand...

lol I have been into electronics for 15 years through ham radio so I should know better I am a lazy grumpy corner cutting grumpy granddad, but I will go the extra mile with this also rx480 gpu going in









just orderd the threaded bar 3mm and hex [email protected] board stand offs @30mm sprayed in white of course, I might do the Auralex base cover in infinity mirror, and the cooling will be 16mm hard line maybe glass

any money made from the raffle will all go to a charity which we will vote on and btw this is real it's what I do.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Not sure if it is intentional or not, but you are coming across as kind of a dick. Not sure how long you have been in this thread, but my OC results are posted in this thread, complete with verification images. However, to save you the time of searching....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Voltage Scaling table:
> 
> 
> Tempature Scaling table:
> 
> 
> 
> Raw data table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to album of all the verification images:
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/7Wdtr


Nice one









Everything is possible, i have 4050MHz at 1.350-1.417 ~50deg. cels.

-> http://valid.x86.fr/gbtnx5
-> http://valid.x86.fr/8hzz4v
-> http://valid.x86.fr/uaikwz

All depends on Workload, in BF1 Multi 4016MHz has 1.395mV -> 1.417
When in low workload it oscilates at 1.4mV









But we need to remember, when P-States it is a little higher.

No stress Testing on my End







No need for this waste of time.
IMHO all you need is to start Gaming/Working after OC is done -> When Game crash to desktop you are Close, when Blue screen you're NOT


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Aida 64 at 4.175? Really?
> 
> There must be some reason why you chose not to run Prime right?
> 
> Lemme guess.
> 
> Failed Worker at 4.0
> 
> I am not here to tell you you are wrong. I am saying, stop giving everyone false hopes. Reality burns.
> 
> And ohh,
> 
> 4175 at 1.412?
> 
> Do you really believe that is the right Voltage there?
> 
> TIP: Grab your DMM.


I run Aida 64 because it generates more heat, and fails quicker than P95, if you look at that P95 image and the voltage, it will makes sense to you; there is another 4.0 image (or two if I recall) in the same album. I uploaded every screen shot I took, even the ones with a load testing failure, but you already know that don't you?

4175 @ 1.443v @ LLC3 was the bios setting, that is what HWinfo reported (which is why both are open in the SS, to show the bios setting, and the HWinfo reporting). It does not matter if it is reported correctly or not, I know what the Bios was set to, I know how much it it generated, and I know that it was stable. HWinfo could report 1.04v, and it wouldn't really matter. My goal was not to determine how accurate voltages are being reported, or how much sensor drift there is, It was to find stable OC, which I did. I included both the bios settings and the HWinfo reporting data in my table for a reference.

You obviously can't admit it when you are wrong, and you are wrong; there is verification for every claim and clock I make. Have a good day.


----------



## Kanuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its definitely your RAM unfortunately for you.
> 
> Look at this: https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-hardware/drivers/debugger/bug-check-0x124---whea-uncorrectable-error
> 
> Is your RAM getting hot? Is it on the QVL list of your motherboard vendor? I can't recommend any Corsair RAM to be honest because in lot of RAM issue related scenario's its Corsair.
> 
> G.Skill i NEVER had any problem. I build several systems for friends and family and some of them picked the parts already with Corsair RAM and 3 out of 5 had RAM problems, exchanged it for G.Skill and problems solved.
> 
> BEFORE you start an RMA be sure that the RAM is indeed faulty. You can do this by using only one stick, if that doesn't help swap it for the other and also try an different dimm slot if that doesn't help its definitely your RAM.


I'm planning to sell off my current RAM and buy something else.

I'm aiming for Flare X 8GB x 2 3200MHz C14 or maybe even
TridentZ RGB 8GB x 2 4266MHz C19 but I think 4266MHz
gonna be too wasted for money.

What RAM do you guys suggest?


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanuki*
> 
> I'm planning to sell off my current RAM and buy something else.
> 
> I'm aiming for Flare X 8GB x 2 3200MHz C14 or maybe even
> TridentZ RGB 8GB x 2 4266MHz C19 but I think 4266MHz
> gonna be too wasted for money.
> 
> What RAM do you guys suggest?


I have 2 of the 4266 kits, and it is good memory. I can run 3500-3570 with it, but I have to enable GD on anything over 3400.

I would say if you are looking for good memory to run on the C6H, look at the G.skill 3600 CL15 kit. It is cheaper and runs 3466 better than both my 4266 kits, as it will run 3466 14-14-14-28 1T GD disabled.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> lol I have been into electronics for 15 years through ham radio so I should know better I am a lazy grumpy corner cutting grumpy granddad, but I will go the extra mile with this also rx480 gpu going in


Ditto on grumpy grandad, and ham radio. 73 DE N3ELZ.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I run Aida 64 because it generates more heat, and fails quicker than P95, if you look at that P95 image and the voltage, it will makes sense to you; there is another 4.0 image (or two if I recall) in the same album. I uploaded every screen shot I took, even the ones with a load testing failure, but you already know that don't you?
> 
> 4175 @ 1.443v @ LLC3 was the bios setting, that is what HWinfo reported (which is why both are open in the SS). It does not matter if it is reported correctly or not, I know what the Bios was set to, I know how much it it generated, and I know that it was stable. HWinfo could report 1.04v, and it wouldn't really matter. My goal was not to determine how accurate voltages are being reported, or how much sensor drift there is, It was to find stable OC, which I did.
> 
> You obviously can't admit it when you are wrong, and you are wrong; there is verification for every claim and clock I make. Have a good day.


This guy...









You really think that AIDA64 generates more heat than Prime95..? I mean, REALLY? Did you ever use Prime95? AIDA64 is a good fast way to determine stability but on the long run it has no use as your CPU will fail within an hour of doing REAL intensive work..

Now i am not calling you a lier but at least make an effort to do some REAL stability test programs before you claim your system to be stable. I know why you don't run Prime95 because its NOT STABLE at that and yet you choose the most easy program to test stability on in order to "proof stability"
IF your Windows isn't corrupt yet soon it will be if you continue like this. Been there done that, learned from it and moved on.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> lol I have been into electronics for 15 years through ham radio so I should know better I am a lazy grumpy corner cutting grumpy granddad, but I will go the extra mile with this also rx480 gpu going in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto on grumpy grandad, and ham radio. 73 DE N3ELZ.
Click to expand...

thats good to know.best regards DE m3vrv 73 old boy


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanuki*
> 
> I'm planning to sell off my current RAM and buy something else.
> 
> I'm aiming for Flare X 8GB x 2 3200MHz C14 or maybe even
> TridentZ RGB 8GB x 2 4266MHz C19 but I think 4266MHz
> gonna be too wasted for money.
> 
> What RAM do you guys suggest?


I would say anything between 3000Mhz to 3400Mhz is more than enough. I feel that anything over 3200Mhz is not needed , like a friend of mine said.
Quote:


> Anything over 3400 is really not of benefit 3400-3600 is where the gains become negligible.


Good luck my friend!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Not sure if it is intentional or not, but you are coming across as kind of a dick. Not sure how long you have been in this thread, but my OC results are posted in this thread, complete with verification images. However, to save you the time of searching....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Voltage Scaling table:
> 
> 
> Tempature Scaling table:
> 
> 
> 
> Raw data table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to album of all the verification images:
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/7Wdtr
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is possible, i have 4050MHz at 1.350-1.417 ~50deg. cels.
> 
> -> http://valid.x86.fr/gbtnx5
> -> http://valid.x86.fr/8hzz4v
> -> http://valid.x86.fr/uaikwz
> 
> All depends on Workload, in BF1 Multi 4016MHz has 1.395mV -> 1.417
> When in low workload it oscilates at 1.4mV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we need to remember, when P-States it is a little higher.
> 
> No stress Testing on my End
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need for this waste of time.
> IMHO all you need is Gaming/Working -> When Game crash to desktop you are Close, when Blue screen you're NOT
Click to expand...

Another one bites the dust. I will leave you with a couple tips:

Do what you do. Just don't tell everyone you are stable when you are open to the idea that your games can crash.

And two, go figure how to reach 4200MHz on ambient.
You may have the time to play with.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Aida 64 at 4.175? Really?
> 
> There must be some reason why you chose not to run Prime right?
> 
> Lemme guess.
> 
> Failed Worker at 4.0
> 
> I am not here to tell you you are wrong. I am saying, stop giving everyone false hopes. Reality burns.
> 
> And ohh,
> 
> 4175 at 1.412?
> 
> Do you really believe that is the right Voltage there?
> 
> TIP: Grab your DMM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I run Aida 64 because it generates more heat, and fails quicker than P95*, if you look at that P95 image and the voltage, it will makes sense to you; there is another 4.0 image (or two if I recall) in the same album. I uploaded every screen shot I took, even the ones with a load testing failure, but you already know that don't you?
> 
> 4175 @ 1.443v @ LLC3 was the bios setting, that is what HWinfo reported (which is why both are open in the SS, to show the bios setting, and the HWinfo reporting). It does not matter if it is reported correctly or not, I know what the Bios was set to, I know how much it it generated, and I know that it was stable. HWinfo could report 1.04v, and it wouldn't really matter. My goal was not to determine how accurate voltages are being reported, or how much sensor drift there is, It was to find stable OC, which I did. I included both the bios settings and the HWinfo reporting data in my table for a reference.
> 
> You obviously can't admit it when you are wrong, and you are wrong; there is verification for every claim and clock I make. Have a good day.
Click to expand...

who can agree with this?

Obviously, I am not using AIDA64 with 3 subsystems ticked. Waste of time. Memory excluded too? Funny bro.

Do me a favor and run the latest Aida64 with only Cache ticked and let's talk.

The fact that Prime fails longer on your tests shows that you don't know how to stress this platform.

@gupsterg knows.







I will listen to him more than you.

I am pretty sure your system hates realbench too.


----------



## MuddyPaws




----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> This guy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really think that AIDA64 generates more heat than Prime95..? I mean, REALLY? Did you ever use Prime95? AIDA64 is a good fast way to determine stability but on the long run it has no use as your CPU will fail within an hour of doing REAL intensive work..
> 
> Now i am not calling you a lier but at least make an effort to do some REAL stability test programs before you claim your system to be stable. I know why you don't run Prime95 because its NOT STABLE at that and yet you choose the most easy program to test stability on in order to "proof stability"
> IF your Windows isn't corrupt yet soon it will be if you continue like this. Been there done that, learned from it and moved on.


Yes, Aida64 generates more heat; Try it yourself, Select CPU, FPU, and Cache in the stress test and run it, then load P95, LargeTFT (which is what you should be using for stress testing, granted, even after 20 years, there is some debate on that). and compare temps.

I use P95, OCCT, Real Bench and all manner of applications, P95 is not the be all end all of stability testing. It has it's place.

These screen shots were taken as I found my max OC, they are quick 1 hour tests, working up to my max Freq and voltage, and I shared them with everyone. Sorry that offends you.

Since April, with bios updates and increased ram speeds, I (like most people here) have found my required voltage to maintain stability has increased slightly. On Bios 1401 running 4150 CPU w/ 3466MT/s memory I am running 1.406v in the bios @ LLC3 vs. 1.393v w/ 3200MT/s memory on 0081.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The fact that Prime fails longer on your tests shows that you don't know how to stress this platform.
> 
> @Gupsterg knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will listen to him more than you.
> 
> I am pretty sure your system hates realbench too.


Just curious, what additional steps do you propose to do aside from running blend in Prime95 to test stability quicker?

Reason being that I am at a bit of an impasse here with my stability testing.

I did over 1000% HCI memtest to rule out memory.
Made it to where my CPU could run 20 loops of IBT maximum preset just fine.
Went to check out OCCT stability - reboot within 40 minutes.
Tweaked more setting and dialed down OC and now OCCT is passing its 9th hour atm and I am aiming for 20ish hours.

With regards to Prime95 - I've used it last month - blend can do 8 or 9h before showing error on one of the threads, which makes Prime95 test a drag on Ryzen.

Any tips on how to speed up the process?


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Another one bites the dust. I will leave you with a couple tips:
> 
> Do what you do. Just don't tell everyone you are stable when you are open to the idea that your games can crash.
> 
> And two, go figure how to reach 4200MHz on ambient.
> You may have the time to play with.
> who can agree with this?
> 
> Obviously, I am not using AIDA64 with 3 subsystems ticked. Waste of time. Memory excluded too? Funny bro.
> 
> Do me a favor and run the latest Aida64 with only Cache ticked and let's talk.
> 
> The fact that Prime fails longer on your tests shows that you don't know how to stress this platform.
> 
> @gupsterg knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will listen to him more than you.
> 
> I am pretty sure your system hates realbench too.


dude... what is wrong with you.

P95 doesn't fail all the time.. it failed that one test, in april, as I was finding stability, and I uploaded the screen grab, along with all the others that passed. get real.

Just stop.. If you are going to stress you CPU in AIDA, you check CPU, FPU, and cache. if you check all three it will hit your CPU harder than P95 and generate more heat. Go try it.

Why would I only stress test cache? Is there a point to that? If so can you share it?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> This guy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really think that AIDA64 generates more heat than Prime95..? I mean, REALLY? Did you ever use Prime95? AIDA64 is a good fast way to determine stability but on the long run it has no use as your CPU will fail within an hour of doing REAL intensive work..
> 
> Now i am not calling you a lier but at least make an effort to do some REAL stability test programs before you claim your system to be stable. I know why you don't run Prime95 because its NOT STABLE at that and yet you choose the most easy program to test stability on in order to "proof stability"
> IF your Windows isn't corrupt yet soon it will be if you continue like this. Been there done that, learned from it and moved on.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Aida64 generates more heat; Try it yourself, Select CPU, FPU, and Cache in the stress test and run it, then load P95, LargeTFT (which is what you should be using for stress testing, granted, even after 20 years, there is some debate on that). and compare temps.
> 
> I use P95, OCCT, Real Bench and all manner of applications, P95 is not the be all end all of stability testing. It has it's place.
> 
> These screen shots were taken as I found my max OC, they are quick 1 hour tests, working up to my max Freq and voltage, and I shared them with everyone. Sorry that offends you.
> 
> Since April, with bios updates and increased ram speeds, I (like most people here) have found my required voltage to maintain stability has increased slightly. On Bios 1401 running 4150 CPU w/ 3466MT/s memory I am running 1.406v in the bios @ LLC3 vs. 1.393v w/ 3200MT/s memory on 0081.
Click to expand...

Tips for you.

1. Aida 64 FPU Only is the hottest test it can throw.
2. Prime 95 Small FFT is hottest on Prime.
3. OCCT Linpack with AVX consumes more Power than Prime.
4. IBT AVX is the most power hungry test for this platform.

I never claimed Prime 95 is king. Just so we are talking about the same thing.

PS, I am not trying your Aida64 method coz I know it's point of failure.

I have discussed this a number of times on the other thread. Would be glad if you bring your argument their.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The fact that Prime fails longer on your tests shows that you don't know how to stress this platform.
> 
> @gupsterg knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will listen to him more than you.
> 
> I am pretty sure your system hates realbench too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, what additional steps do you propose to do aside from running blend in Prime95 to test stability quicker?
> 
> Reason being that I am at a bit of an impasse here with my stability testing.
> 
> I did over 1000% HCI memtest to rule out memory.
> Made it to where my CPU could run 20 loops of IBT maximum preset just fine.
> Went to check out OCCT stability - reboot within 40 minutes.
> Tweaked more setting and dialed down OC and now OCCT is passing its 9th hour atm and I am aiming for 20ish hours.
> 
> With regards to Prime95 - I've used it last month - blend can do 8 or 9h before showing error on one of the threads, which makes Prime95 test a drag on Ryzen.
> 
> Any tips on how to speed up the process?
Click to expand...

Since you are keen about stability, I'll say it strongly-- there are no shortcuts on this platform.

Try these:
Prime95 Blend ticked -- But don't start yet.
Tick Custom and enter at least 90% of your total RAM to be stressed. I use 14400 for 16GB.
Run for at least 4 hours if you can.
First hour is heavy. After that, near the end of the 4th hour.

After that, try OCCT Linpack 90% RAM with AVX instructions enabled.
Try the longest you can run.

Go finish up with Realbench for 2 hours.

Shut downs without BSODs are normally VCore. The longer it has ran, the lesser Volts to add.

Memory clocks affect this. So don't start with a low memory clock. HCI Memtest can finish 1000% coverage even with a lower VCore. Power pull from that test is not enough to show instabilities with DF clocks increase.

Y-cruncher is not enough to force a reboot for these chips like OCCT, Prime and IBT AVX. Realbench is stronger too.


----------



## Frikencio

My 1700 is so golden that I need to raise the voltage to make it stable at stock.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> "mus1m us" what does that even mean ?


I don't know. Do you?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> well said. he wants some sort of attension, is he even old enouth to post in here cos it gets pretty rough
> 
> 
> 
> Seeking Attention? Isn't that the way you are posting irrelevant pics here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not irrelevant pics but videos of my ham radio days which I shared with Remnants not you. why are you butting in on my chat ??
> 
> go play with your balls some where else your pissing the forum off
Click to expand...

Nice attitude for a grown man.









Don't pont at me what you have started. You want a chat, pm's work.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> My 1700 is so golden that I need to raise the voltage to make it stable at stock.


Ouch... Are you running the stock cooler with stock TIM? Have you tried running a better TIM to see if it helps?


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Ouch... Are you running the stock cooler with stock TIM? Have you tried running a better TIM to see if it helps?


H115i with MX-4


----------



## Frikencio

Also everytime I set Geardown to disabled it wont load Windows (Blue Screen).

With the setting in Auto it works ok.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Also everytime I set Geardown to disabled it wont load Windows (Blue Screen).
> 
> With the setting in Auto it works ok.


What's your SOC Voltage? What RAM and clocks you running?


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What's your SOC Voltage?


1.10V LLC3


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Since you are keen about stability, I'll say it strongly-- there are no shortcuts on this platform.
> 
> Try these:
> Prime95 Blend ticked -- But don't start yet.
> Tick Custom and enter at least 90% of your total RAM to be stressed. I use 14400 for 16GB.
> Run for at least 4 hours if you can.
> First hour is heavy. After that, near the end of the 4th hour.
> 
> After that, try OCCT Linpack 90% RAM with AVX instructions enabled.
> Try the longest you can run.
> 
> Go finish up with Realbench for 2 hours.
> 
> Shut downs without BSODs are normally VCore. The longer it has ran, the lesser Volts to add.
> 
> Memory clocks affect this. So don't start with a low memory clock. HCI Memtest can finish 1000% coverage even with a lower VCore. Power pull from that test is not enough to show instabilities with DF clocks increase.
> 
> Y-cruncher is not enough to force a reboot for these chips like OCCT, Prime and IBT AVX. Realbench is stronger too.


Sounds like a plan. Thx


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Also everytime I set Geardown to disabled it wont load Windows (Blue Screen).
> 
> With the setting in Auto it works ok.


Same here, need to figure out! Didn't find time for it, to busy with timings


----------



## Frikencio

Also something is stuck. I set 3.0Ghz and it reads 3800Mhz on Windows ***

BIOS is set to 30x at 3000Mhz



What the actual fck


----------



## Frikencio

The speed is locked at 3800Mhz no matter what I set it to.

Changed it to 35x = 3500Mhz and now it reads 3800Mhz again and 3.5Ghz on Windows.



BIOS reads 3500 but it acually runs at 3800

Is this real life?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Also something is stuck. I set 3.0Ghz and it reads 3800Mhz on Windows ***
> 
> BIOS is set to 30x at 3000Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> What the actual fck


IIRC, you can not pull down the clocks lower than default for these chips. But 3.8 seems to be higher than the 1700's.

Could be the board multi-core enhancement of sort.

You might wanna welcome the idea of reflashing your BIOS after pulling off the CMOS battery longer than 10 minutes.

Let the board train with Memory clocks by upping the frequency one step at a time.

Adjust the timings one or two settings each to see what's holding you back.

VSOC and VDDP helps. I set VDDP a bit lower than VSOC. Just try to start with a low value and not setting too hard like 1.1 from the get-go.

Your screenshot must be a misread from either Windows or HWInfo and CPU-Z. To know which is correct, run a benchmark which you have a known previous result of and compare.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Seems like theres a lot of Canadians on here then.


You're a Canadian... Really?

Must be from either T.O or BC.

Heh.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> IIRC, you can not pull down the clocks lower than default for these chips. But 3.8 seems to be higher than the 1700's.
> 
> Could be the board multi-core enhancement of sort.
> 
> You might wanna welcome the idea of reflashing your BIOS after pulling off the CMOS battery longer than 10 minutes.
> 
> Let the board train with Memory clocks by upping the frequency one step at a time.
> 
> Adjust the timings one or two settings each to see what's holding you back.
> 
> VSOC and VDDP helps. I set VDDP a bit lower than VSOC. Just try to start with a low value and not setting too hard like 1.1 from the get-go.
> 
> Your screenshot must be a misread from either Windows or HWInfo and CPU-Z. To know which is correct, run a benchmark which you have a known previous result of and compare.


The fact is that If I set 3500 Windows shows 3500 but the real tools that measure the speed say 3800.

Same goes for any speed I set.

This is set in the BIOS.


----------



## mus1mus

Yeah. Those are obviously misreads.

Windows often times mess up tho. Less for CPU-Z and HWinfo ime.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yeah. Those are obviously misreads.
> 
> Windows often times mess up tho. Less for CPU-Z and HWinfo ime.


If I set offset voltages instead of fixed manual ones, I can change the speed.


----------



## mus1mus

Hmmm. Weird. But I think one other user has that issue.

@hurricane28 is it the same with yours? Still not finding a solution for that issue?


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hmmm. Weird. But I think one other user has that issue.
> 
> @hurricane28 is it the same with yours? Still not finding a solution for that issue?


I will set it to 5Ghz to see if I can get funny readings lol


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hmmm. Weird. But I think one other user has that issue.
> 
> @hurricane28 is it the same with yours? Still not finding a solution for that issue?
> 
> 
> 
> I will set it to 5Ghz to see if I can get funny readings lol
Click to expand...

If you can boot.







most people can't even on LN2.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hmmm. Weird. But I think one other user has that issue.
> 
> @hurricane28 is it the same with yours? Still not finding a solution for that issue?


Yep, same thing here. Only solution is in Asus's hands in the next PROPER BIOS update.


----------



## Frikencio

So I just run that AVX IBT and I realiced 2 things:

I was prime95 stable for 8 hours
IBT failed in less than 10 minutes

Upped the vcore 0.025v

IBT is now stable.

What should we trust? I thought it was stable, and indeed, I had 0 problems in months (gaming, some video editing (sony vegas), heavy web browsing, remote desktops and virtualization).

What is stable?


----------



## gupsterg

This post is a share of what I have experienced, it is not to support anyone or to discredit another. What stability testing I do, I do not say others should do, all seem to have their own methods/standards.

Well that's the disclaimer out the way







.

Stability testing Ryzen is fickle in my book.

At times I and finalheaven noted we'd get passes in xyz test and then on a retest it would fail. We both had R7 1700, C6H, F4-3200C14D-16GTZ, I don't think at that time he was using the 2 kits to gain 32GB, but I'm sure he'll clarify if needed. We were both on air and different locations of the globe and got tied together by the mutual goal of OC'ing our Ryzen systems.

I initially went RealBench Stress mode, as this seemed a good test and 8 Pack / Silicon lottery were using it. Quickly I found the OC that ran RB for 2hrs failed 1st loop custom x264 (link in OP of my thread). I had to increase VCORE vastly. The thing was for finalheaven it was opposite case, RB made his CPU sample fall over quicker than x264.

Basically we were back to the quandary that all overclockers face, what is a better stability test to save time? technically there may be none. Each CPU sample, combined with differing HW and even variation between same HW plus cooling solution used, could mean varying results from same stress test. So I'd say an owner needs to try different stability tests, crack pass on stability test that makes their HW fall over quicker and other tests will fall in line.

So I then went pretty all out on stress testing, members can find information in my thread and this. I went ~30hrs+ of back to back testing, all was well. Then rig crashed. At idle of all things. This did not confuse me at all. Most stress testing does not "yoyo" the system between low/high loads. So when at idle the crash happened I thought due to low loading of system a voltage is too low, to maintain stability of system, as and when it maybe shooting up/down between states. For me an increase of SOC sorted it, I went from 0.950V to 0.975V, at the time 3.8GHz 3200MHz RAM with only primary timings set as UEFI only allowed that and that was the max RAM OC for me.

From all the stability testing I have noted that GSAT / HCI Memtest do require less VCORE / SOC than another test. But if tweaking RAM I have come to the conclusion these are the best tests to run first.

IBT AVX is a strong test IMO, for me though it is not the hottest running test. For a lengthy while I have been using custom 13312MB whilst on 16GB RAM. I believe Y-Cruncher N64 is the hottest test for my rig.

In this ZIP are recent IBT AVX 10 loops, GSAT 1hr, AIDA64 CPU FPU CACHE RAM, AIDA64 CPU FPU CACHE, AIDIA64 CACHE and finally Y-Cruncher set to only do N64, with timer set to 10min instead of default 2min (even 2min reaches higher temps than other tests for me). The test are over various days, I don't recall or have notes for room ambient for the GSAT / IBT tests, AIDA64 and Y-Cruncher are ~25-26°C.

IBT AVX drew the most power from wall socket ~283W, AIDA64 FPU ~248W and Y-Cruncher N64 ~268W. My total rig, inc screen, etc idle is ~95W. I do not take any measurements for the other screenies, but I would use the HWINFO screenies W shown to gauge other test W.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I took it as such too, no problem giving more than one option imo.
> 
> Yeah, they really need to fix this board's BIOS ASAP!
> 
> I was running 3466 MHz RAM at my stock 3200 MHz timings but it crashed during gaming after about +- an hour so i guess it wasn't stable lol. Backed off to 3200 MHz and all is well now until a few minutes back. I was playing Rise of the Tomb Raider 20 century edition and the PC suddenly shuts down with code 8 on the board... I had to push the retry button in order to reboot and all is well again. Never had this issue before though and i was playing the crap out of RTR lol.
> 
> Although i haven't test stability for hours on end but i did run some Cinebench benchmarsk and the scores were identical each and every time which is an indication that the system is semi stable. After that i ran AIDA64 Stability test for over an hour with no errors and temps were fine. Crazy stuff happens on these new ryzen platforms lol.
> 
> I wonder if they actually test the BIOS BEFORE they bring it to the consumer.. My guess is is that we are all being used as guinea pigs and if there are any errors they can resolve this via the consumer.


I believe there are oddities as whole on all boards, so platform wide. Not gonna name any specific issues on other boards.

For example on the C6H:-

i) many recently have been reporting how the DRAM voltage read back in monitoring, may that be UEFI or OS SW, is incorrect from value set. I have not had that issue.

ii) several members have had USB dropouts. Again I have not had this issue, constantly 3 USB ports on rear are in use and at times a 4th.

iii) this whole Sense MI Skew "thing", I don't know why it does not default to disabled at [Auto]. People wouldn't have been scratching their heads about sensor readouts.

iv) how CPU sensor has been after UEFI 0902 til 1401 was a PITA for me, I used an app by Elmor to make it match tCTL. The intermediate UEFIs really had no reason IMO to have what they had in this context.

v) the whole tCTL offset thing from AMD is nonsense IMO, why they just didn't go for no offset on all CPUs is beyond me to comprehend.

vi) why is Samsung B die the only favored RAM IC? I don't believe it's down to Ryzen IMC in a HW sense but FW, which would then fall to AMD to improve AGESA code.

When I read some of the issues members have had I count myself lucky. Like said before I've had 3x R7 1700, they were interchanged quite a few times, for me that's a board out job, so the C6H has withstood repeat installs. I've no issues using a Pstate 0 OC, yeah early on when I had core performance boost [Auto] and a memory training fail situation CPU was getting zapped with extra voltage. Once fathomed what to do it's been all good.


----------



## hurricane28

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> This post is a share of what I have experienced, it is not to support anyone or to discredit another. What stability testing I do, I do not say others should do, all seem to have their own methods/standards.
> 
> Well that's the disclaimer out the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Stability testing Ryzen is fickle in my book.
> 
> At times I and finalheaven noted we'd get passes in xyz test and then on a retest it would fail. We both had R7 1700, C6H, F4-3200C14D-16GTZ, I don't think at that time he was using the 2 kits to gain 32GB, but I'm sure he'll clarify if needed. We were both on air and different locations of the globe and got tied together by the mutual goal of OC'ing our Ryzen systems.
> 
> I initially went RealBench Stress mode, as this seemed a good test and 8 Pack / Silicon lottery were using it. Quickly I found the OC that ran RB for 2hrs failed 1st loop custom x264 (link in OP of my thread). I had to increase VCORE vastly. The thing was for finalheaven it was opposite case, RB made his CPU sample fall over quicker than x264.
> 
> Basically we were back to the quandary that all overclockers face, what is a better stability test to save time? technically there may be none. Each CPU sample, combined with differing HW and even variation between same HW plus cooling solution used, could mean varying results from same stress test. So I'd say an owner needs to try different stability tests, crack passes what makes their HW fall over quicker and other tests will fall in line.
> 
> So I then went pretty all out on stress testing, members can find information in my thread and this. I went ~30hrs+ of back to back testing, all was well. Then rig crashed. At idle of all things. This did not confuse me at all. Most stress testing does not "yoyo" the system between low/high loads, so when at idle the crash happened I thought due to low loading of system a voltage is too low, to maintain stability of system, as and when it maybe shooting up/down between states. For me an increase of SOC sorted it, I went from 0.950V to 0.975V, at the time 3.8GHz 3200MHz RAM with only primary timings set as UEFI only allowed that and that was the max RAM OC for me.
> 
> From all the stability testing I have noted that GSAT / HCI Memtest do require less VCORE / SOC than another test. But if tweaking RAM I have come to the conclusion these are the best tests to run first.
> 
> IBT AVX is a strong test IMO, for me though it is not the hottest running test. For a lengthy while I have been using custom 13312MB whilst on 16GB RAM. I believe Y-Cruncher N64 is the hottest test for my rig.
> 
> In this ZIP are recent IBT AVX 10 loops, GSAT 1hr, AIDA64 CPU FPU CACHE RAM, AIDA64 CPU FPU CACHE, AIDIA64 CACHE and finally Y-Cruncher set to only do N64, with timer set to 10min instead of default 2min (even 2min reaches higher temps than other tests for me). The test are over various days, I don't recall or have notes for room ambient for the GSAT / IBT tests, AIDA64 and Y-Cruncher are ~25-26°C.
> 
> IBT AVX drew the most power from wall socket ~283W, AIDA64 FPU ~248W and Y-Cruncher N64 ~268W. My total rig, inc screen, etc idle is ~95W. I do not take an measurements for the other screenies but I would use the HWINFO screenies W shown to gauge other test W.
> I believe there are oddities as whole on all boards, so platform wide. Not gonna name any specific issues on other boards.
> 
> For example on the C6H:-
> 
> i) many recently have been reporting how the DRAM voltage read back in monitoring, may that be UEFI or OS SW, is incorrect from value set. I have not had that issue.
> 
> ii) several members have had USB dropouts. Again I have not had this issue, constantly 3 USB ports on rear are in use and at times a 4th.
> 
> iii) this whole Sense MI Skew "thing", I don't know why it does not default to disabled at [Auto]. People wouldn't have been scratching their heads about sensor readouts.
> 
> iv) how CPU sensor has been after UEFI 0902 til 1401 was a PITA for me, I used an app by Elmor to make it match tCTL. The intermediate UEFIs really had no reason IMO to have what they had in this context.
> 
> v) the whole tCTL offset thing from AMD is nonsense IMO, why they just didn't go for no offset on all CPUs is beyond me to comprehend.
> 
> vi) why is Samsung B die the only favored RAM IC? I don't believe it's down to Ryzen IMC in a HW sense but FW, which would then fall to AMD to improve AGESA code.
> 
> When I read some of the issues members have had I count myself lucky. Like said before I've had 3x R7 1700, they were interchanged quite a few times, for me that's a board out job, so the C6H has withstood repeat installs. I've no issues using a Pstate 0 OC, yeah early on when I had core performance boost [Auto] and a memory training fail situation CPU was getting zapped with extra voltage. Once fathomed what to do it's been all good.






I appreciate your input and feed back but in the name of all there is good, use spoilers next time. Its not fun scrolling on smartphone.


----------



## mus1mus

For txt, I don't mind not using spoilers. For quoting, yeah. For pictures, BIG yes.










The discrepancy on temps and power pulled by the CPU is dependent on the Instruction set being used and how they are implemented, as well as the CPU's reaction to them.

IBT AVX does not produce much temps but pulls a ton more power due to AVX. FMA3 for temps -- I may be wrong.

CH6 has been doing well with limiters being overriden but some boards may pass on other tests and fail on IBT due to Power and Current Limiters.

Temps also matter a lot as hotter CPUs tend to consume more power.

That is why several tests is recommended.

Aida is least IMO.







and will stand by that.


----------



## gupsterg

I agree with what you state. AIDA64 for me is similar as some tests, may just be the CPU I use, cooling, profile; IDK.

Agree temperature increases leakage and other electrical characteristics change. This thread on Anandtech is good IMO, differing CPU but same factors.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> I appreciate your input and feed back but in the name of all there is good, use spoilers next time. Its not fun scrolling on smartphone.


I strongly object using spoilers for text. You have to open the spoiler if you want to know what the post is about anyway.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I agree with what you state. AIDA64 for me is similar as some tests, may just be the CPU I use, cooling, profile; IDK.
> 
> Agree temperature increases leakage and other electrical characteristics change. This thread on Anandtech is good IMO, differing CPU but same factors.


These chips love cold and scale with LN2 pretty well. Just bad that Memory clocks are limited on cold.

If I have the time I'll do some tests later. Maybe we can compare some results.


----------



## kazama

https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/07/14/memory-oc-showdown-frequency-vs-memory-timings

What do you think of this, Conclusion #2: BankGroupSwap should likely be disabled for users that want the best PC gaming performance ? im not sure but i think i read some stilts post saying bgs enabled and bgs alternative disable, is better.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazama*
> 
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/07/14/memory-oc-showdown-frequency-vs-memory-timings
> 
> What do you think of this, Conclusion #2: BankGroupSwap should likely be disabled for users that want the best PC gaming performance ? im not sure but i think i read some stilts post saying bgs enabled and bgs alternative disable, is better.


It would be wise to reread what The Stilt wrote on the subject. Short answer, disable only if you are using 2 x 8.


----------



## remnants

About Prime 95.

On Small FFT, it generates tremendous heat, but memory is not stressed.

On blend, a lot more memory gets tested, but it only makes a lot of heat during the Small FFT portion.

AIDA64 for me splits the difference, stressing memory and CPU at the same time (including the cache) and giving a much better overall indication of stability. BUT, not definitive for the CPU. But it's first.

After I get a stable couple of hours on AIDA64, confidence is high, but then Prime 95 Small FFT will kill the CPU pretty fast if it's weak.

EITHER Prime 95 blend or AIDA64 have given me indications of marginal memory settings either by thread workers dropping, or stopping with a "Hardware failure detected". Virtually every time that has happened in my testing, that has been memory and not the CPU that caused it (distinguishing here the CPU vs. IMC -- the IMC is part of the "memory system" by my definition). These tests revealed things that HCI Memtest did not find because it doesn't heat up the die the CPU and IMC are on very well.

For me, it's not "either/or" but "both/and" -- they each have a purpose and are useful. The place we kid ourselves is that any single test suite is truly exhaustive or definitive: you pays your money and you takes your chances. One may more easily expose certain problems than another.


----------



## Frikencio

Best way to stress RAM for tight timmings?

I am currently using various instances of memtest.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> I appreciate your input and feed back but in the name of all there is good, use spoilers next time. Its not fun scrolling on smartphone.


Now there's a "First World" problem for you, lol.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> For me, it's not "either/or" but "both/and" -- they each have a purpose and are useful. The place we kid ourselves is that any single test suite is truly exhaustive or definitive: you pays your money and you takes your chances. One may more easily expose certain problems than another.


Very wise words. There is no single answer for stability testing on X370. Heck, IBT won't even RUN for me, at STOCK. I'm starting to wonder if half the guys who claim stability in here at high OCs are *actually* stable.


----------



## slaughter59

Hi! I'm still stuck with non-working LED on my C6H. Does anyone have a step by step kind of tutorial in order to re-enable them?


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slaughter59*
> 
> Hi! I'm still stuck with non-working LED on my C6H. Does anyone have a step by step kind of tutorial in order to re-enable them?


Elmor released a utility for that. Search and you'll find it but it was some weeks ago. Works a treat.

Basically, update to the latest Aura, run this utility and the lights come on. You do have to run the utility as an administrator in a command line window, but it's just one time and you're done -- it doesn't have to load every time.

Basically the fix was to reflash the firmware on the lighting controller and that's what Elmor's program does.


----------



## slaughter59

Thanks for the answer, I have the utility and I tried to run the command line, for some reason I wasn't able to find the aura_update when doing so. I'll dig thru the post to find Elmor's post again and give it another try.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slaughter59*
> 
> Thanks for the answer, I have the utility and I tried to run the command line, for some reason I wasn't able to find the aura_update when doing so. I'll dig thru the post to find Elmor's post again and give it another try.


Post here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/21610#post_26196647


----------



## slaughter59

Very nice of you, thank you!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> These chips love cold and scale with LN2 pretty well. Just bad that Memory clocks are limited on cold.
> 
> If I have the time I'll do some tests later. Maybe we can compare some results.


I'd agree from data I have seen of yours, Johan45, chew* and plenty of others. No worries







, anytime I'm ready to make my rig







, just bare in mind I'm on air only







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazama*
> 
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/07/14/memory-oc-showdown-frequency-vs-memory-timings
> 
> What do you think of this, Conclusion #2: BankGroupSwap should likely be disabled for users that want the best PC gaming performance ? im not sure but i think i read some stilts post saying bgs enabled and bgs alternative disable, is better.


See my thread OP, RAM Info > C6H UEFI 0079 onwards ... > BankGroupSwap and BankGroupSwapAlt , as finding The Stilt's posts in this thread may take you some time even with search facility.


----------



## slaughter59

I'm may be a Pain in the a** with my noobies questions ( yeah I'm a total noob with command line tool), so if you don't want to bother answer there's no problem.
I'm currently trying to run the very same line Elmor did put in his post, but on my computer the only effect occuring is a line saying " The specified path was not found" any tips? :/
Again sorry for the noob question.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slaughter59*
> 
> I'm may be a Pain in the a** with my noobies questions ( yeah I'm a total noob with command line tool), so if you don't want to bother answer there's no problem.
> I'm currently trying to run the very same line Elmor did put in his post, but on my computer the only effect occuring is a line saying " The specified path was not found" any tips? :/
> Again sorry for the noob question.


Thats the path(folder) where you put or extracted the files from the download link

Edit:

Maybe easier for you:

- Make a folder in c:
- Change folder to "aurafix"
- Extract the files from the link to the folder above

Run CMD and go to c:

Type: cd aurafix
(press enter)

Type: aura_update.exe -p "LEDFW_FOR_C6H_(Color cycle)_20161208.bin"
(press enter)


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I saw what you did there.. you just set CPU capability higher so the CPU can use more power at max load..nothing special and its one of the first things i always adjust when overclocking.. It works on Intel platforms as well.


The CPU VRM´s are theoretically capable of delivering 320A.
If ASUS decided to calculate the tolerance of a single VRM unit as 10%, then it means the 8 VRM´s can deliver up to 288A. Dividing 288A by 140%, which the maximum the VRM´s can run at, means 100% = 205A. This is the worst case scenario.

The CPU readings shows it using around 105A at max, that is around 50% of the VRM´s current delivering capability. Changing the setting in the BIOS from 100% to 110% or even 140% will no make any difference in this case for the CPU, that´s valid for both Intel or AMD, because the CPU does not care how wide-open the gate is, it will only use what it needs, and that is 105A in this case.

So, no.


----------



## slaughter59

Ok so I got it and follow the procedure, now getting this line:

" C:\Windows\System32\aura fix>aura_update.exe -p "LEDFW_FOR_C6H_(Color cycle)_20161208.bin

ASUS Aura update tool

Loading Aura FW... File size incorrect (4294967295 bytes)."

C:\Windows\System32\aura fix>"

Help? =(


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slaughter59*
> 
> Ok so I got it and follow the procedure, now getting this line:
> 
> " C:\Windows\System32\aura fix>aura_update.exe -p "LEDFW_FOR_C6H_(Color cycle)_20161208.bin
> 
> ASUS Aura update tool
> 
> Loading Aura FW... File size incorrect (4294967295 bytes)."
> 
> C:\Windows\System32\aura fix>"
> 
> Help? =(


That happens when you make a mistake typing in the file name for the FW. This happened to me and I thought it was something else at first.

The filename has to be enclosed in double quotes. You can leave out the .exe. Your command should look like this:

aura_update -p "LEDFW_FOR_C6H_(Color Cycle)_20161208.bin"


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Thats the path(folder) where you put or extracted the files from the download link
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Maybe easier for you:
> 
> - Make a folder in c:
> - Change folder to "aurafix"
> - Extract the files from the link to the folder above
> 
> Run CMD
> 
> Type: c:
> (press enter)
> 
> Type: cd aurafix
> (press enter)
> 
> Type: aura_update.exe -p "LEDFW_FOR_C6H_(Color cycle)_20161208.bin"
> (press enter)


Might need to be an administrator to do it. Bring up start, type CMD without hitting enter, right click and "Run as administrator" would be the other change I would suggest. Otherwise the flashing routine can't get low level access to the hardware I think.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slaughter59*
> 
> Ok so I got it and follow the procedure, now getting this line:
> 
> " C:\Windows\System32\aura fix>aura_update.exe -p "LEDFW_FOR_C6H_(Color cycle)_20161208.bin
> 
> ASUS Aura update tool
> 
> Loading Aura FW... File size incorrect (4294967295 bytes)."
> 
> C:\Windows\System32\aura fix>"
> 
> Help? =(


great! remnants allready helped you! Good luck..

and why extracted those files in windows system folder







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Might need to be an administrator to do it. Bring up start, type CMD without hitting enter, right click and "Run as administrator" would be the other change I would suggest. Otherwise the flashing routine can't get low level access to the hardware I think.


probably you will get an prompt to accept making changes!


----------



## slaughter59

using your own line I got the same error message:

C:\Windows\System32\aura fix>aura_update -p "LEDFW_FOR_C6H_(Color Cycle)_20161208.bin"

ASUS Aura update tool

Loading Aura FW... File size incorrect (4294967295 bytes).

C:\Windows\System32\aura fix>

Maybe there's another issue somewhere?


----------



## majestynl

I just downloaded the file and follow the steps without any issue! So you are definitely doing something wrong.!
start with extracting the downloaded zip in c:\aurafix folder and not system32

and to be sure, you can start CMD with Admin privileges! I didn't needed that, i got an prompt after running the command, but yeah just in case!


----------



## slaughter59

can't believe I was so dumb. Everything is working guys, many thanks to you, this community is definetely among the best!


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This post is a share of what I have experienced, it is not to support anyone or to discredit another. What stability testing I do, I do not say others should do, all seem to have their own methods/standards.
> 
> Well that's the disclaimer out the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Stability testing Ryzen is fickle in my book.
> 
> At times I and finalheaven noted we'd get passes in xyz test and then on a retest it would fail. We both had R7 1700, C6H, F4-3200C14D-16GTZ, I don't think at that time he was using the 2 kits to gain 32GB, but I'm sure he'll clarify if needed. We were both on air and different locations of the globe and got tied together by the mutual goal of OC'ing our Ryzen systems.
> 
> I initially went RealBench Stress mode, as this seemed a good test and 8 Pack / Silicon lottery were using it. Quickly I found the OC that ran RB for 2hrs failed 1st loop custom x264 (link in OP of my thread). I had to increase VCORE vastly. The thing was for finalheaven it was opposite case, RB made his CPU sample fall over quicker than x264.
> 
> Basically we were back to the quandary that all overclockers face, what is a better stability test to save time? technically there may be none. Each CPU sample, combined with differing HW and even variation between same HW plus cooling solution used, could mean varying results from same stress test. So I'd say an owner needs to try different stability tests, crack pass on stability test that makes their HW fall over quicker and other tests will fall in line.
> 
> So I then went pretty all out on stress testing, members can find information in my thread and this. I went ~30hrs+ of back to back testing, all was well. Then rig crashed. At idle of all things. This did not confuse me at all. Most stress testing does not "yoyo" the system between low/high loads. So when at idle the crash happened I thought due to low loading of system a voltage is too low, to maintain stability of system, as and when it maybe shooting up/down between states. For me an increase of SOC sorted it, I went from 0.950V to 0.975V, at the time 3.8GHz 3200MHz RAM with only primary timings set as UEFI only allowed that and that was the max RAM OC for me.
> 
> From all the stability testing I have noted that GSAT / HCI Memtest do require less VCORE / SOC than another test. But if tweaking RAM I have come to the conclusion these are the best tests to run first.
> 
> IBT AVX is a strong test IMO, for me though it is not the hottest running test. For a lengthy while I have been using custom 13312MB whilst on 16GB RAM. I believe Y-Cruncher N64 is the hottest test for my rig.
> 
> In this ZIP are recent IBT AVX 10 loops, GSAT 1hr, AIDA64 CPU FPU CACHE RAM, AIDA64 CPU FPU CACHE, AIDIA64 CACHE and finally Y-Cruncher set to only do N64, with timer set to 10min instead of default 2min (even 2min reaches higher temps than other tests for me). The test are over various days, I don't recall or have notes for room ambient for the GSAT / IBT tests, AIDA64 and Y-Cruncher are ~25-26°C.
> 
> IBT AVX drew the most power from wall socket ~283W, AIDA64 FPU ~248W and Y-Cruncher N64 ~268W. My total rig, inc screen, etc idle is ~95W. I do not take any measurements for the other screenies, but I would use the HWINFO screenies W shown to gauge other test W.
> I believe there are oddities as whole on all boards, so platform wide. Not gonna name any specific issues on other boards.
> 
> For example on the C6H:-
> 
> i) many recently have been reporting how the DRAM voltage read back in monitoring, may that be UEFI or OS SW, is incorrect from value set. I have not had that issue.
> 
> ii) several members have had USB dropouts. Again I have not had this issue, constantly 3 USB ports on rear are in use and at times a 4th.
> 
> iii) this whole Sense MI Skew "thing", I don't know why it does not default to disabled at [Auto]. People wouldn't have been scratching their heads about sensor readouts.
> 
> iv) how CPU sensor has been after UEFI 0902 til 1401 was a PITA for me, I used an app by Elmor to make it match tCTL. The intermediate UEFIs really had no reason IMO to have what they had in this context.
> 
> v) the whole tCTL offset thing from AMD is nonsense IMO, why they just didn't go for no offset on all CPUs is beyond me to comprehend.
> 
> vi) why is Samsung B die the only favored RAM IC? I don't believe it's down to Ryzen IMC in a HW sense but FW, which would then fall to AMD to improve AGESA code.
> 
> When I read some of the issues members have had I count myself lucky. Like said before I've had 3x R7 1700, they were interchanged quite a few times, for me that's a board out job, so the C6H has withstood repeat installs. I've no issues using a Pstate 0 OC, yeah early on when I had core performance boost [Auto] and a memory training fail situation CPU was getting zapped with extra voltage. Once fathomed what to do it's been all good.


At least I'm not the only one who feels like Ryzen stability testing is a cWapshoot - passing the tests only to fail the very same test next time with the very same settings in a tad infuriating.


----------



## Frikencio

Does anyone know how to tweak these values?



Also, why does PLL fluctuate so much?


----------



## majestynl

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Does anyone know how to tweak these values?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, why does PLL fluctuate so much?






1) No need to be manually edited, they are automatically derived from other values
2) Same with me, Need to check with DMM if those readings are same as measured at probelt points!


----------



## Frikencio

But the values are the same independent of other values I set.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> But the values are the same independent of other values I set.


https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/05/25/community-update-4-lets-talk-dram


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> At least I'm not the only one who feels like Ryzen stability testing is a cWapshoot - passing the tests only to fail the very same test next time with the very same settings in a tad infuriating.


It was a crapshoot when voltages were too low for x OC profile. After I assessed a regime from experience with my 1st CPU sample, profiling 2nd and 3rd was pretty smooth sailing. The 1800X coming this week will be my 4th Ryzen CPU on same HW.

By my comment I do not mean others are less capable with what they do. For example RAM used from other members shares can create large headaches. It took me a fair few days to get my regime for profiling sussed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Does anyone know how to tweak these values?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, why does PLL fluctuate so much?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ignore trfc2/4, they can be left on [Auto], see this post. This IMO is the reason why The Stilt's Ryzen Timings Checker does not show them.

I don't have that variance, others have. Just like DRAM voltage, if you have DMM easy check is on ProbeIt point for 1.8V PLL.


----------



## ninogui

In the end I would like to see AMD giving a cash in for actual ryzen user to buy the second stepping cpu coming out (probably they will be surfacing silently)


----------



## gupsterg

@Kriant

In post 23321 was a ZIP, same UEFI, HW, OC profile.

Here is custom x264 10 loops @ 1hr, ~26°C, wall meter plug ~260W for total rig inc screen etc, idle ~95W.



Due to the heatwave few weeks back I know at what room ambient my RAM profile craps out, ~30°C, CPU OC IMO is still fine. I guess I have got to know the HW used and what settings work best. A lot of time has been spent.

TBH I spent quite a bit of time with my i5 4690K as well, only difference I see is when I got that the mobo/CPU had been out for 6mths, so I didn't adopt early. Plus I do think we have to give it that Ryzen is a total different beast than past AMD CPU. Intel have been churning out pretty similar CPU since Sandy Bridge IMO.

Ryzen has definitely stirred up market for the better, for consumer. Intel 6 core CPU mainstream coming now, I wonder why?

IMO many should dump Intel now for mainstream.


----------



## MrPhilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> I would try first tRDRDSCL and tWRWRSCL on auto, those gave me errors in 2minutes. You can always tweak later if works.
> Tfaw looks a bit to low, I would try 22. And tRRDS on 4.
> 
> Stil issues? Change them step by step. It's a long task but then you will find the one(s) causing instability.
> 
> Ps: I remembered something else you need to consider: don't use 100% of your Ram when doing memtesting..leave some headroom for OS and background services.


Thanks, indeed tRDRDSCL and tWRWRSCL was the main culprit. Only able to use value 6 and 5 for them as opposed to 2, anything else I would get error.

I kept the same value from other but used 4 on tRRDS, this improved my write a little bit, I am happy with 51k and 51.5k on write and read, 46.5k on copy. Anything higher than 47k in copy I get copying error from memtest. Do you know any other timing that effects writing and reading only?


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slaughter59*
> 
> can't believe I was so dumb. Everything is working guys, many thanks to you, this community is definetely among the best!


You're too kind... and I must say I think your standards are very low, lol.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Edit wrong thread


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPhilo*
> 
> Thanks, indeed tRDRDSCL and tWRWRSCL was the main culprit. Only able to use value 6 and 5 for them as opposed to 2, anything else I would get error.
> 
> I kept the same value from other but used 4 on tRRDS, this improved my write a little bit, I am happy with 51k and 51.5k on write and read, 46.5k on copy. Anything higher than 47k in copy I get copying error from memtest. Do you know any other timing that effects writing and reading only?


Great to see it helped you! Im still investigating and testing to get them lower. Very ignoing! Keep folowing this thread!

I see you have disabled BankGroup Swap, you can enable BankGroupSwapAlt to get higher Bench results







(1 setting below BankGroupSwap)


----------



## cat1092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Kriant
> 
> Due to the heatwave few weeks back I know at what room ambient my RAM profile craps out, ~30°C, CPU OC IMO is still fine. I guess I have got to know the HW used and what settings work best. A lot of time has been spent.
> 
> TBH I spent quite a bit of time with my i5 4690K as well, only difference I see is when I got that the mobo/CPU had been out for 6mths, so I didn't adopt early. Plus I do think we have to give it that Ryzen is a total different beast than past AMD CPU. Intel have been churning out pretty similar CPU since Sandy Bridge IMO.
> 
> Ryzen has definitely stirred up market for the better, for consumer. Intel 6 core CPU mainstream coming now, I wonder why?
> 
> IMO many should dump Intel now for mainstream.


Yes I believe it's time to jump ship also, as AMD has not only greatly improved performance, Intel has done a shoddy job with the i7-7700K release (check out their Forum for heat spikes at the movement of the mouse).









Plus just like the FX series, AMD kept a CPU at what it's designed to be.....a CPU. Not too many years back, even among early Windows 7 computers, onboard graphics were on the MB. They took both AMD & Intel for granted, didn't reduce cost to reflect R&D spending on GPU chips & I guess figured it was going to be that way......forever. Not with AMD this time, I like it this way, most any enthusiast has some type of GPU stashed away somewhere, even if an upgrade needs to be later performed.









Finally, again going to FX style & AMD in general, they don't hold their CPU's together with (not the best grade) thermal paste & whatever glue used to secure the IHS after application. Rather, AMD still solders their chips, this ensures that one has a CPU that will most certainly doesn't ship with death inbuilt. Assuming Intel was using the best paste available on the market, these pastes doesn't come with a lifetime warranty, 8 years for MX-4 are among the market leaders. Furthermore, we can fish out an Intel CPU that came from the pre 'i' series, assemble a computer & if all goes well, fires right up. Can we do the same with a 3rd gen 'i' series forward that's been stored for half a decade or longer? I think not, whether it's running or stored, thermal paste will breakdown.

It's sad to pay $300+ for a i7 quad core (or even $150 for an i3 dual), only to have saved $10, and that's giving Intel benefit of the doubt, most consumers would had gladly paid Intel to do it right, nor were they forthcoming about that, wasn't well known until way after Haswell was released that this practice began with the Ivy Bridge (3rd gen) line.

Should AMD keep on pounding & Intel continue to basically bond CPU's together with liquid materials rather than solder, the scales could easily tip in AMD's favor. Especially considering the automated answers to members piling on to post about their Kaby Lake 7700K uncontrolled heat spikes, which they likely knew existed prior to release, and there was no reason to rush that CPU. other than Intel's own roadmap. Speaking of which, Haswell has been the best selling of the 'i' series since inception, a great 3.5 year run. Now it's like every 6-9 months, 'we got to get another rushed', and who pays for the shortcuts in manufacturing. Intel's customers does.









AMD has a great opportunity here, hopefully with their partners (ASUS being one of many) they'll succeed.









Intel has long overdue received their well deserved wakeup call.









Cat


----------



## MuddyPaws

So ive been playing with pll and @1.730 the jump in cb15 score is amazing boot voltage looks lower too, plus my idle temp on oc panel shows half the temp to what I get @1.80 any ideas ?

before i lowerd it



after





also my boot temp came down by 10c


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> So ive been playing with pll and @1.730 the jump in cb15 score is amazing boot voltage looks lower too, plus my idle temp on oc panel shows half the temp to what I get @1.80 any ideas ?
> 
> before i lowerd it
> 
> 
> 
> after


It's pretty well known (though not talked about a lot) that the PLL voltage is somehow tied up with temperature (and maybe some voltage) measurements in the chip. Lowering PLL seems to drop temperature but in my experiments it didn't drop wattage pulled by the system. I'd be wary of making too much out of the temp changes. The PLL circuit simply doesn't draw enough power to make a major change in temperature all on it's own.

The OC guide put out awhile back suggested that raising PLL voltage could help with Bclk overclocking. I've not seen it do much though with conventional multiplier overclocking though -- or I should say, I haven't been able to make it work.

*Edit:* Waiting for an "incoming" from Gupsterg as his "Essential Ryzen" post (which is great if you've not seen it) says there is no effect from PLL. He's right by my most recent test. I just upped it to 1.90 and that used to drive apparent temperature up, but it didn't this time.

Similarly, lowering it had no effect. BUT: I did observe this in the past so I'm wondering it it wasn't BIOS or microcode related somehow. Used to see it, don't now.


----------



## ShiftyJ

Just got a 1700x, mobo is reading the +20 temps, so is hwinfo under tctl. Pretty sure it is messing with my OC, anyway around this?


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> So ive been playing with pll and @1.730 the jump in cb15 score is amazing boot voltage looks lower too, plus my idle temp on oc panel shows half the temp to what I get @1.80 any ideas ?
> 
> before i lowerd it
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty well known (though not talked about a lot) that the PLL voltage is somehow tied up with temperature (and maybe some voltage) measurements in the chip. Lowering PLL seems to drop temperature but in my experiments it didn't drop wattage pulled by the system. I'd be wary of making too much out of the temp changes. The PLL circuit simply doesn't draw enough power to make a major change in temperature all on it's own.
> 
> The OC guide put out awhile back suggested that raising PLL voltage could help with Bclk overclocking. I've not see it do much though with conventional multiplier overclocking though -- or I should say, I haven't been able to make it work.
Click to expand...

all seems a ok though


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> all seems a ok though


Certainly! I wasn't implying anything was wrong -- just to be careful in what you see of temperature.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> all seems a ok though
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly! I wasn't implying anything was wrong -- just to be careful in what you see of temperature.
Click to expand...

ok so I left it @ 1790 and all is ok temps showing the same as 1800 but cb15 is up 50 points on 1790 now giving me over 1800 score no bias


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> ok so I left it @ 1790 and all is ok temps showing the same as 1800 but cb15 is up 50 points on 1790 now giving me over 1800 score no bias


I just added to my first response to you. My system is NOT changing temp with PLL now, lol. It used to, but that was on the 1700 non-X and I have no idea if the observations I made before were BIOS, microcode, or whatever related. I have no temp shift now.

Not doubting you, but wondering about cause and effect. If you didn't increase your clock speed, changing PLL voltage doesn't affect the Cinebench score. If you have a change, it's likely something else. Mine will fluctuate 20 points sometimes as more background stuff executes. Sometimes we make a change, and it's not the cause of an effect we see afterwards.

Nice score regardless!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> So ive been playing with pll and @1.730 the jump in cb15 score is amazing boot voltage looks lower too, plus my idle temp on oc panel shows half the temp to what I get @1.80 any ideas ?
> 
> before i lowerd it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> after
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also my boot temp came down by 10c


oh man, knew about the sensor skew with PLL (hapens a\on many platforms, but I hope the r15 effect is showing better signal alignment, and not an RTC clock effect...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyJ*
> 
> Just got a 1700x, mobo is reading the +20 temps, so is hwinfo under tctl. Pretty sure it is messing with my OC, anyway around this?


Check MI Sense skew in bios. depending on your cpu and bios, it may need to be adjusted or disabled. Search this thread for MI Sense Skew.
BTW - you can see from the SS below, I don't bother changing the skew, I know it's 20C and just work with it that way.

________________________________________________
just set this up.. hope it can make it to wednesday afternoon!


check it out: http://www.overclock.net/t/1634264/july-2017-foldathon-monday-17th-wednesday-19th-1200-et-1600-utc/0_20
join up and join in!


----------



## mus1mus

Whoever said, AIDA64 CPU+FPU+Memory faster than Prime and produces more heat, will be proven wrong once again today.

**hint: 0.025V Less VCore and still running @ 4.0 From a semi-stable Prime


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Whoever said, AIDA64 CPU+FPU+Memory faster than Prime and produces more heat, will be proven wrong once again today.
> 
> **hint: 0.025V Less VCore and still running @ 4.0 From a semi-stable Prime


tho still not the power virus that p95 is, switch off cpu, cache and memory - run FPU only. Should be a bit more current draw.








When you have all domains selected, the protocol cycles proc calls for each architecture essentially serially.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Whoever said, AIDA64 CPU+FPU+Memory faster than Prime and produces more heat, will be proven wrong once again today.
> 
> **hint: 0.025V Less VCore and still running @ 4.0 From a semi-stable Prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tho still not the power virus that p95 is, switch off cpu, cache and memory - run FPU only. Should be a bit more current draw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When you have all domains selected, the protocol cycles proc calls for each architecture essentially serially*.
Click to expand...

True that. still, posting Clocks/Voltage reference for people in this thread and insisting that a method defined is better than the other, works in favor of personal agenda.









Especially when someone questions his method.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> True that. still, posting Clocks/Voltage reference for people in this thread and insisting that a method defined is better than the other, works in favor of personal agenda.


choose carefully when you jump in the rabbit hole.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> True that. still, posting Clocks/Voltage reference for people in this thread and insisting that a method defined is better than the other, works in favor of personal agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> choose carefully when you jump in the rabbit hole.
Click to expand...


















I have to dig deep into it esp when being called upon as a DK


----------



## Chicken Patty

Really wish I could keep the temps down a bit, but with silent fans, and Miami weather that's not happening.I will get around to replacing the fans soon though. For now I lowered the Pll voltage from 1.87v to 1.788v, still stable. The SOC voltage I was also able to lower it from 1.155v to 1.068v. Temp however seems to be give or take the same. I'll try to drop them some more in a day or two if it continues to run 100% stable.


----------



## MuddyPaws

So i played a bit more, I set pll to 1800 and my temps were 63/67 @4.0 and IBT failed, then I set cpu to 3975 @ 1.3975v I set the pll to 1780 and ram to 2666 timing are 15 15 15 35, did the IBT tests and passed all, now @ 1800 my temp was 63/67 but with the 1780 it was 40/50c and I believe that lowering to 1780 allowed me to shift the voltage, which gave me lower temps, and allowed me to stabilise the system, at 67 with the offset it was 87 which maybe threw some error. if that's the case and that's what it does then thank you AMD its a game changer. higher clocks is more power more heat pll changes temps so your system works like silk.

and from my oc panel the temps are bang on and match hwinfo's cpu temp. but I'm rock solid now







i might try 4.0 and lower the pll again


----------



## ShiftyJ

Cant get 3.9ghz stable on my 1700x with going over 1.4v, I swear I'm unlucky.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyJ*
> 
> Cant get 3.9ghz stable on my 1700x with going over 1.4v, I swear I'm unlucky.


What error do you get on stress apps?


----------



## ShiftyJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What error do you get on stress apps?


Code 8 crash.

Core performance boost disabled, everything else else on stock bios settings including ram. Temps at 60c. My 1700 couldn't do 3.9 stable either. 3.8ghz at just under 1.4v looks stable, any lower vcore than that is a no go.

Just tried testing my ram at rated speed and timings without OC'ing and get FF q-code when testing stability. I have a sk hynix kit though.


----------



## mus1mus

Code 8 is bad OC. Most likely a little less than needed VCore.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I run Aida 64 because it generates more heat, and fails quicker than P95, if you look at that P95 image and the voltage, it will makes sense to you; there is another 4.0 image (or two if I recall) in the same album. I uploaded every screen shot I took, even the ones with a load testing failure, but you already know that don't you?
> 
> 4175 @ 1.443v @ LLC3 was the bios setting, that is what HWinfo reported (which is why both are open in the SS, to show the bios setting, and the HWinfo reporting). It does not matter if it is reported correctly or not, I know what the Bios was set to, I know how much it it generated, and I know that it was stable. HWinfo could report 1.04v, and it wouldn't really matter. My goal was not to determine how accurate voltages are being reported, or how much sensor drift there is, It was to find stable OC, which I did. I included both the bios settings and the HWinfo reporting data in my table for a reference.
> 
> You obviously can't admit it when you are wrong, and you are wrong; there is verification for every claim and clock I make. Have a good day.


Aida stress test failed to detect my instability.

IBT AVX worked flawlessly. (I am now stable)

I was 8h Prime95 stable but I could not pass 10 minutes with IBT AVX.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyJ*
> 
> Code 8 crash.
> 
> Core performance boost disabled, everything else else on stock bios settings including ram. Temps at 60c. My 1700 couldn't do 3.9 stable either. 3.8ghz at just under 1.4v looks stable, any lower vcore than that is a no go.
> 
> Just tried testing my ram at rated speed and timings without OC'ing and get FF q-code when testing stability. I have a sk hynix kit though.


My 1700 does 3.8Ghz at 1.375v / LLC3

But I think a 1700X should do better and reach 4Ghz.....

Also I reached 100ºC and got Code 8 when using 1.475v when testing.


----------



## arcDaniel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Aida stress test failed to detect my instability.
> 
> IBT AVX worked flawlessly. (I am now stable)
> 
> I was 8h Prime95 stable but I could not pass 10 minutes with IBT AVX.


Same situation here.

I think for Ryzen Stability Test Linpack (aka IBT) with AVX is the best and fastest way.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcDaniel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Aida stress test failed to detect my instability.
> 
> IBT AVX worked flawlessly. (I am now stable)
> 
> I was 8h Prime95 stable but I could not pass 10 minutes with IBT AVX.
> 
> 
> 
> Same situation here.
> 
> I think for Ryzen Stability Test Linpack (aka IBT) with AVX is the best and fastest way.
Click to expand...

What is IBT with AVX?


----------



## ShiftyJ

Just got q-code FF while stress testing again but this time my ram was at default.. No crashes though.

Temps in ryzen master are about 5c lower with sense mi skew on auto instead of disabled..


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I run Aida 64 because it generates more heat, and fails quicker than P95, if you look at that P95 image and the voltage, it will makes sense to you; there is another 4.0 image (or two if I recall) in the same album. I uploaded every screen shot I took, even the ones with a load testing failure, but you already know that don't you?
> 
> 4175 @ 1.443v @ LLC3 was the bios setting, that is what HWinfo reported (which is why both are open in the SS, to show the bios setting, and the HWinfo reporting). It does not matter if it is reported correctly or not, I know what the Bios was set to, I know how much it it generated, and I know that it was stable. HWinfo could report 1.04v, and it wouldn't really matter. My goal was not to determine how accurate voltages are being reported, or how much sensor drift there is, It was to find stable OC, which I did. I included both the bios settings and the HWinfo reporting data in my table for a reference.
> 
> You obviously can't admit it when you are wrong, and you are wrong; there is verification for every claim and clock I make. Have a good day.


Gadfly Myth 1. Aida 64 Generates more heat


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Surely, something is off there.

Myth Busted.

Gadfly Myth 2. Aida Fails faster.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Aida 64 with 50mV Less Vcore runs for 30 minutes not a sign of failure.
Prime 95 Crashed within 10 minutes. That's even without the -50mV Offset. Just a re-run.
With a -50mV offset, I can't even get a chance to screenshot the test run. Reboots.









Another Myth Busted.

How valid is my test?
Here, let's throw in OCCT.



Fails in 15 Minutes.









Added in the screenshots, Turbo VCore app showing the VCore Applied so you can check which Voltage reading on HWInfo is closer to reality.

Myth busted once more.


----------



## ShiftyJ

How do I find our if my memory is sk hynix or samsung? I forgot.


----------



## mus1mus

http://www.softnology.biz/

Thaiphoon Burner.

AIDA 64 also has the capability.


----------



## Kanuki

Hi.. Guys...

I've just ordered Flare X 8GBx2 3200MHz CL14.

Can you guys teach me the best settings for this RAM?


----------



## ShiftyJ

Could my memory being SK Hynix prevent me from achieving decent overclocks even at the bios default 2133 settings? This is my 3rd chip now (this time a 1700x) and I still cant reach even 3.9 at 1.4 vcore. I'm probably just unlucky.


----------



## MuddyPaws

over 2hr of p95 passed 1780 pll is the way to go







just checked the time that's over 4hrs p95 no errors


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> But if you use PStates and your CPU is idle it downclocks ... which safes power...
> If you old school OC than it doenst do taht


CPU doesn't use any power when it does not do anything. You save like 5 bucks a year for 24/7 usage.


----------



## Bmxant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> My 1700 is so golden that I need to raise the voltage to make it stable at stock.


You're the first person I've seen besides myself with a Ryzen chip that's not stable at stock. My 1800x wasn't stable at 0.764 volts idle before I switched to the Ryzen balanced power plan.


----------



## gupsterg

@Kriant

This morning is last nights [email protected], upto ~400W I have seen on wall meter plug under load for total rig, inc screen, etc. When I started room ambient was ~26°C and computer had been in use prior. This morning ~23°C, will be letting this run til ~midday.

I luv how responsive the rig remains under [email protected] compared to my i5 4690K @ 4.9GHz. I use MS Office, web browsing, etc whilst doing [email protected] At lunch gonna have a gaming session. If ambient gets high, as touted today, I may throw a RAM test at it to compare with previous testing at higher ambient. If they remain <30°C I'll crack on doing [email protected], gonna do a mini foldathon whilst waiting for 1800X to turn up.



Spoiler: Screenies CPU/GPU PPD, ZIP with logs







fh_R7_Fiji.zip 1636k .zip file




The stock V7 in HWINFO CSV filename is to denote the stock clocks undervolt ROM I'm using on Fiji. I like [email protected], as it's a productive stress test IMO, both CPU and GPU can be under load, also there is "yoyo" effect on both for loading.

Many seem to me feel under welmed by Ryzen OC ability, for me on R7 1700 I don't. Stock ACB operation is 3.2GHz, so OC of 3.8GHz is ~19%.

Now my 1st i5 4690K was average IMO, I got ~4.4GHz with 1.18V, 4.5GHz was ~1.26V and 4.6GHz was beyond it as temps got really toasty. Technically it gained ~12% OC gain at 4.4GHz vs stock 3.9GHz.

My 2nd i5 4690K was vastly different, it expanded like a rubber band. Below is what I call an obscene OC due to context of VID. It could do 4.4GHz with VID 1.01V VCORE MAX ~1.04V and temps were crazy low compared to other i5, all HW same between each for testing except CPU. That's 36 loops of custom x264 with AVX.



This scaled to 4.9GHz with VID 1.255V VCORE MAX 1.28V, even the cache clocked to 4.4GHz @ 1.10V. I used it for ~1yr+ at those clocks on air and it never let me down after setting up the OC. Now 4.9GHz is 1.0GHz over 3.9GHz, ie ~25% gain.

So my R7 1700 is ~6% behind in a % scaling sense. I just feel I got appropriate OC scaling, more for my £ vs an 4C/8T CPU from Intel, it's easier/quieter to cool on air. Now just looking for a GPU upgrade at some point, holding out to see what RX VEGA is or isn't







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cat1092*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I believe it's time to jump ship also, as AMD has not only greatly improved performance, Intel has done a shoddy job with the i7-7700K release (check out their Forum for heat spikes at the movement of the mouse).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus just like the FX series, AMD kept a CPU at what it's designed to be.....a CPU. Not too many years back, even among early Windows 7 computers, onboard graphics were on the MB. They took both AMD & Intel for granted, didn't reduce cost to reflect R&D spending on GPU chips & I guess figured it was going to be that way......forever. Not with AMD this time, I like it this way, most any enthusiast has some type of GPU stashed away somewhere, even if an upgrade needs to be later performed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, again going to FX style & AMD in general, they don't hold their CPU's together with (not the best grade) thermal paste & whatever glue used to secure the IHS after application. Rather, AMD still solders their chips, this ensures that one has a CPU that will most certainly doesn't ship with death inbuilt. Assuming Intel was using the best paste available on the market, these pastes doesn't come with a lifetime warranty, 8 years for MX-4 are among the market leaders. Furthermore, we can fish out an Intel CPU that came from the pre 'i' series, assemble a computer & if all goes well, fires right up. Can we do the same with a 3rd gen 'i' series forward that's been stored for half a decade or longer? I think not, whether it's running or stored, thermal paste will breakdown.
> 
> It's sad to pay $300+ for a i7 quad core (or even $150 for an i3 dual), only to have saved $10, and that's giving Intel benefit of the doubt, most consumers would had gladly paid Intel to do it right, nor were they forthcoming about that, wasn't well known until way after Haswell was released that this practice began with the Ivy Bridge (3rd gen) line.
> 
> Should AMD keep on pounding & Intel continue to basically bond CPU's together with liquid materials rather than solder, the scales could easily tip in AMD's favor. Especially considering the automated answers to members piling on to post about their Kaby Lake 7700K uncontrolled heat spikes, which they likely knew existed prior to release, and there was no reason to rush that CPU. other than Intel's own roadmap. Speaking of which, Haswell has been the best selling of the 'i' series since inception, a great 3.5 year run. Now it's like every 6-9 months, 'we got to get another rushed', and who pays for the shortcuts in manufacturing. Intel's customers does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD has a great opportunity here, hopefully with their partners (ASUS being one of many) they'll succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel has long overdue received their well deserved wakeup call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cat


Hallelujah







,

I praise the silicon gods for endowing AMD to unleash Ryzen!







. Let vengeance and fear strike within Intel dept.

Ahem brother







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty well known (though not talked about a lot) that the PLL voltage is somehow tied up with temperature (and maybe some voltage) measurements in the chip. Lowering PLL seems to drop temperature but in my experiments it didn't drop wattage pulled by the system. I'd be wary of making too much out of the temp changes. The PLL circuit simply doesn't draw enough power to make a major change in temperature all on it's own.
> 
> The OC guide put out awhile back suggested that raising PLL voltage could help with Bclk overclocking. I've not seen it do much though with conventional multiplier overclocking though -- or I should say, I haven't been able to make it work.
> 
> *Edit:* Waiting for an "incoming" from Gupsterg as his "Essential Ryzen" post (which is great if you've not seen it) says there is no effect from PLL. He's right by my most recent test. I just upped it to 1.90 and that used to drive apparent temperature up, but it didn't this time.
> 
> Similarly, lowering it had no effect. BUT: I did observe this in the past so I'm wondering it it wasn't BIOS or microcode related somehow. Used to see it, don't now.


On UEFI 1401 / 1403 use Sense MI Skew disabled, regardless non X or X CPU and temperature will be correct. If Sense MI Skew [Auto] or [Enabled] is use members will see greater variation of temperature readings with PLL change.

In the OP of the thread as you saw I created a section *Sense MI Skew on C6H - To disable or not?*.

I quoted my posts and majesynl's there, so a non X and X CPU examples are there. I have not said UEFI 1401 onwards there or now, as we don't know if things will change in next release, I doubt it, I will aim to keep that section updated with current information.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyJ*
> 
> Could my memory being SK Hynix prevent me from achieving decent overclocks even at the bios default 2133 settings? This is my 3rd chip now (this time a 1700x) and I still cant reach even 3.9 at 1.4 vcore. I'm probably just unlucky.


I had a set of Corsair (Hynix) and Crucial (Micron) RAM and it did not hinder CPU OC. At the time to make testing the same both were 2400MHz rated kits and used at that.

From your profile page create a rig and add to signature, it will save members time on knowing what you have and be better able to reply to you.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bmxant*
> 
> You're the first person I've seen besides myself with a Ryzen chip that's not stable at stock. My 1800x wasn't stable at 0.764 volts idle before I switched to the Ryzen balanced power plan.


Not stable at stock means that, after POST, I get a Q-CODE 8 everything on AUTO/DEFAULT.


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Does anyone know how to tweak these values?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, why does PLL fluctuate so much?


Not sure what those Trfc2_SM and Trfc4_SM does but my values are approx 25% of the Trfc_SM.


----------



## MuddyPaws

as you can see I passed IBT on high @4.0ghz pll @1760 and here is the killa all this is while doing the test











system is snappy and fast too.







now p95


----------



## Bmxant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Not stable at stock means that, after POST, I get a Q-CODE 8 everything on AUTO/DEFAULT.


I was getting code 8 after 10-15 minutes of being idle, bit different, but still sucks.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> CPU doesn't use any power when it does not do anything. You save like 5 bucks a year for 24/7 usage.


CPU is always using some power. Even at idle things are still going on inside, just at it's minimum. Better to say maybe "CPU uses very little power".


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see I passed IBT on high @4.0ghz pll @1760 and here is the killa all this is while doing the test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> system is snappy and fast too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now p95


Only 40 c on that clock and voltage? What kind of cooling do you have?


----------



## gupsterg

Not cooling.

PLL has been lowered, as Sense MI Skew is not disabled, temps are skewed lower.

Prior info from poster link 1, link 2.


----------



## slinkeril

*Seeming soloution to an intermittant issue with my Ryzen Rig (in my signature) 1600x with Corsair Single Ranked 1 DPC 2x 8GB ram*
*4.03 GHz*
*3200 On the Ram Sticks*

Issues i have been having:
Very sporadic problems, the clock in the BIOS and thereby windows would no longer keep correct time, Even though i have windows set to sync on line with NIST. It would frequently after a lockup reboot be hours off, and when gaming at times it would run slow, such that it could appear as much as 2-3 hours behind.
Sleep, restart, shutdown at most times were not working, for instance, i could select sleep and the os would seem to appropriately go into sleep mode, however the MOBO never would fully shut down and be stuck in a suspended state what im referring to as needing a "lockup reboot" in this state the power button no longer has an effect and completely useless, some codes seen during this scenarios were 04 05 d8.
If i push the reset button outside the case, id get an immediate 8 code, and 50/50 it would then cycle to start and begin the reboot process, the rest of the time the only way i could recover was to kill power to the MOBO with the PSU switch. Now recovering from this state was tricky, and often times the boot process would be 2-3 times longer then a good start. Additionally the BIOS would no longer recognize the mouse and keyboard, so i could not adjust settings to see if that would recover any issues. Sometimes just doing multiple resets would recover back to normal most times it wouldnt and i would need to clear the CMOS with the button on the back for simulated battery pull. However 10 seconds was never enough, if i were to use this method the only way it consistently worked was to hold in that button for greater than 30 seconds. A reflash of the BIOS using the slot in the back would work sometimes as well, but still required a very long clear cmos push to be certain. I tried all the reset buttons on the mobo, but eventually received the same issues.

This was with 9943 at the time, so i decided to go to 1403, which at first pass worked, in addition before flashing the new BIOS i changed the battery again (3rd new battery) which took a few minutes and effectively matched the long press of the cmos clear button. Initial pass with my base setting were fine, and my initial ram to 3200 were fine and stable with IBT and Cinebench (i ran a number of trials on both).
First pass at my cpu OC to 4.03GHz seemed good, but my voltage was a bit too low i tried <1.4000 and cinebench froze up. So i reboot and bam the lockup is back. All issues have returned as described above. I ultimately needed to hold the cmos clear for 30-45 seconds, and reflash the bios to get functionality once again to change settings. I reloaded my base settings, which are just q fan settings, and all else stock, and the problem cam back again. This lasted through 2 more cmos clear reflash cycles.

At this point was at a loss, and ready to go back to 9943. But i figured i would just change things up a bit on the board. From initial build until this point i had been using the *Grey Ram Slots* i believe they are labeled A2 and B2 as recommended. So on a whim i just figured id swap, and went with the black ram slots A1B1 i believe. When i pulled the sticks i may have mixed them up as well, so im not sure if A2 went to A1 but doubtfull if that matters. Anyway, boot up went through no issues, and i started reloading my saved profiles, no issues with base settings, no issues with Ram OC, and finally CPU OC was fine with 1.4V. As such, its been problem free for 4 days now with many restarts, shutdowns, sleep modes. Ibt and cinnnebench tests completed with no errors or lockups. Longest usage time was some gaming for about 4 hours, to no issues.

*TLR*
Swapping from the grey to the black Ram Slots removed all the weird intermittent issues i had been experience for months now.

Anyway, something to consider if someone is having seemingly unexplainable issues with the system stability, perhaps add to the list of oddities for @elmor


----------



## mus1mus

@gupsterg

Y-Crunch vs Prime


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @Gupsterg
> 
> Y-Crunch vs Prime
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


unless I'm reading htat wrong, y-prime has a higher package power ??


----------



## mus1mus

You are not reading it wrong.









Can't tell which subset did tho. Not looking.

Interesting enough tho, it seemed that when it did stress the package, SOC was freed.


----------



## Kriant

Well. I'll upload screens a tad later, after work, but after going down to 3.9ghz, passed 18h of OCCT and 12h of Prime95 blend with 30 gigs of memory used.


----------



## mus1mus

^ OCCT 4.5 is mighty hard for me.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> ^ OCCT 4.5 is mighty hard for me.


OCCT 4.5 failed on me where IBT didn't o_0. At any rate, I made sure to do 8h and then another 18h with lower volts, so it's repeatable, which is good in my book.

Already did HCI on memory - so that's taken care off.

At this point I'll do some gaming today.


----------



## mus1mus

Package is hitting 170-180W on mine with OCCT.


----------



## Clukos

Destroying that FSE: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21101221


























2x times as impressive because no water is involved


----------



## gupsterg

@Jpmboy

Y-Cruncher N64 is hottest IIRC for me. I ran that yesterday at 3.8GHz +175mV (VID: ~1.3625V), 3333MHz 1.35V, SOC: 1.05V. Room ambient ~26°C, rig had been under testing prior to this test, N64 setto 10min run instead of 2min run.



Wall plug meter, total rig, inc screen, etc ~268W, idle ~95W.

Here is past testing of each Y-Cruncher test excluding FFT, this was same CPU, 3.8GHz +162mV (VID: ~1.3495V), UEFI 0079 so no timings mods, 3200MHz 1.35V, SOC: 0.975V. Room ambient ~22°C, I did not take wall plug readings at the time.



Spoiler: Y-Cruncher screenies at x point per test plus HWINFO CSV



*BKT*



*N32*



*N64*



*HNT*



*VST*



*C17*



HWINFO CSV log

Y-Cruncher.zip 189k .zip file




@mus1mus

Cheers







, will do P95 later today, now sun has come to right side of home to heat room







, by the evening will be trapped heat for sure







. Still doing [email protected]



Earlier I saw a unit showing 120K PPD on R7







.


----------



## mus1mus

OCCT 4.5 seems to be on another level with AVX enabled.









120K PPD with the CPU is MIGHTY!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Destroying that FSE: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21101221
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2x times as impressive because no water is involved


THat's a good score! make a sub *here*
read the sub requirements.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Jpmboy
> 
> Y-Cruncher N64 is hottest IIRC for me. I ran that yesterday at 3.8GHz +175mV (VID: ~1.3625V), 3333MHz 1.35V, SOC: 1.05V. Room ambient ~26°C, rig had been under testing prior to this test, N64 setto 10min run instead of 2min run.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wall plug meter, total rig, inc screen, etc ~268W, idle ~95W.*
> 
> Here is past testing of each Y-Cruncher test excluding FFT, this was same CPU, 3.8GHz +162mV (VID: ~1.3495V), UEFI 0079 so no timings mods, 3200MHz 1.35V, SOC: 0.975V. Room ambient ~22°C, I did not take wall plug readings at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Y-Cruncher screenies at x point per test plus HWINFO CSV
> 
> 
> 
> *BKT*
> 
> 
> 
> *N32*
> 
> 
> 
> *N64*
> 
> 
> 
> *HNT*
> 
> 
> 
> *VST*
> 
> 
> 
> *C17*
> 
> 
> 
> HWINFO CSV log
> 
> Y-Cruncher.zip 189k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @mus1mus
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , will do P95 later today, now sun has come to right side of home to heat room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , by the evening will be trapped heat for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Still doing [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I saw a unit showing 120K PPD on R7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


yeah, when this first came out and we were beta testing it on the bot, it became a battle of suicide runs.


----------



## mus1mus

Where you at with X299?


----------



## Clukos

Not a bad FS score either: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21101707


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gupsterg

@mus1mus

I just







[email protected] on Ryzen







.

Ordered one of those infared thermal guns today, be interesting to take some measurements on rig.

@Jpmboy

Ahh sweet, so not only have I got mus1mus for introducing Y-Cruncher to another, who I then emulated usage from and thank author for Y-Cruncher, but the participants as beta testers







.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Not a bad FS score either: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21101707
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Switch to W7 for Firestrike.

Here is a lowly Aorus I built my co-worker.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12857083


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @mus1mus
> 
> I just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] on Ryzen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Ordered one of those infared thermal guns today, be interesting to take some measurements on rig.
> 
> @Jpmboy
> 
> Ahh sweet, so not only have I got mus1mus for introducing Y-Cruncher to another, who I then emulated usage from and thank author for Y-Cruncher, but the participants as beta testers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


JPM and countless others did it first.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Where you at with X299?


waiting on the APEX, and the 18 core. The 7900 is very tempting tho, it's beginning to look like the 7820 may be the jewel in this series.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @mus1mus
> 
> I just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] on Ryzen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *
> Ordered one of those infared thermal guns today, be interesting to take some measurements on rig.*
> 
> @Jpmboy
> 
> Ahh sweet, so not only have I got mus1mus for introducing Y-Cruncher to another, who I then emulated usage from and thank author for Y-Cruncher, but the participants as beta testers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


a _must have_. And as soon as you shoot the vrm array, you'll be aiming fans at the vrm heat sinks.









ohm hey... what team is 35947?


----------



## mus1mus

Yeah. I think a lot of guys will dig the 7900. It's also allowed for the team cup









Some on OCN benching may have them soon.


----------



## gupsterg

@mus1mus








.

@Jpmboy

Indeed. I reckon wall plug meter, DMM and infared thermal gun a must have these days.

Yeah VRM is one area I'm gonna view. I don't know the location of the sensor on C6H, assume is in close proximity of VRM. I reckon I'll be ok though. I have some decent airflow front to back.



The photo makes the cabling look worse than it is. The SilverStone TJ06 has ~<10mm behind tray and is a bit of a mare, but I like the case. To me buying braided cabling is waste of £, when I could spend on other stuff. Individual braided cabling may allow ATX power connection routing behind mobo tray.

Had it since 2004 IIRC, it started out housing full AMD rig, then from 2007 went blue and now full team red. Done some mods over the years, 1st was partial mesh on side, next was 2x 140mm intake, 2x SSD mounts on drive cage plus 2x 92mm there and mesh in 5.25" bays with a perspex mount for Fury X AIO rad.

I luv the room within it, the compartments plus the inverted ATX setup. Nearly changed cases a while back, may when go full WC, just for experience. Been keeping an eye on ebay for cheap SilverStone TJ07.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Switch to W7 for Firestrike.
> 
> Here is a lowly Aorus I built my co-worker.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12857083


Yup, W7 looks like cheating for FS: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12793810









Not worth it just for FS though.

Edit: Beat my own high score in VRMark: http://www.3dmark.com/vrpor/128247


----------



## gupsterg

I truly like W7 on Ryzen vs W10C. For me it just works better for many aspects.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Switch to W7 for Firestrike.
> 
> Here is a lowly Aorus I built my co-worker.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12857083
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, W7 looks like cheating for FS: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12793810
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not worth it just for FS though.
> 
> Edit: Beat my own high score in VRMark: http://www.3dmark.com/vrpor/128247
Click to expand...

Look up "RTC Bug" before wording up "cheating"









Beating your own score aint fun IMO. Go stack up with the crowd.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I truly like W7 on Ryzen vs W10C. For me it just works better for many aspects.


We are yet to resolve our fonts issue with W10C. Very crucial for us. That we have to fail over to the previous release.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Look up "RTC Bug" before wording up "cheating"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beating your own score aint fun IMO. Go stack up with the crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are yet to resolve our fonts issue with W10C. Very crucial for us. That we have to fail over to the previous release.


What font issues?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Beating your own score aint fun IMO. Go stack up with the crowd.


It is fun when it's the best score with a Ryzen CPU by 300+ points









Also, I never use sleep bug to get higher scores, obviously. 3DMark doesn't accept the scores as valid anyway.


----------



## frostywite

Any help to try and stabilize Hynix at 3200. Running 16g Gskill 3200-c16 Hynix with 1403 bios. I've got it close but still errors hci memtest. Using 3200 strap with 16-18-18-18-38-75 1t. SOC at 1.1-1.15v, dram to 1.4v, still no dice. Question is, do any of the advanced timings help stabilize the ram or just aid in performance? Any suggestions for advanced timing adjustments?

So far this is the closest I've got. Using 2933 with blck oc was a lot worse causing blue screens and finally corrupted win10 boot. Now another fresh install trying to get it solid before loading everything back up. Messing with ProcODT from 53.3 to 96 just made more problems as well as GD-2t so currently left on auto.


----------



## Mike 3539

Hey guys,

I'm new here. Last week I purchased a Ryzen 7-1700X and an ASUS Crosshair VI Hero. I've always been an Intel guy; but Intel's recent offerings have been underwhelming and the Ryzen made a compelling argument. So I've ventured in (but with some trepidation). I updated the UEFI to 1403 and everything went well; until I got to stress testing and trying to get an accurate reading of the CPU temperatures. I should add that I have no experience with overclocking and that isn't my objective currently; I just want to properly test and confirm that everything is working well.

In my first test I noted that the CPU temps were reading 12C at idle with a 212 EVO cooler in a 24C ambient room. This is impossible. A websearch at that time found nothing helpful. But since then, I've found posts on this forum of others who were experiencing the same issues. And I have to thank those of you who posted about your experiences (you were far more helpful than AMD or ASUS technical support). So I thought I would share my observations and the results of my tests:

1. The ASUS AISuite CPU reading (that controls the fans) matches the CPU Tdie readings provided by HWInfo. This reading is exactly 20C lower than the CPU Tctl readings (which may or may not be the accurate readings from the cpu).

2. The Ryzen Master Core temperature reading always matches the CPU Tdie (lower) reading from HWInfo.

3. The HWMonitor Ryzen 1700X Package reading always matches the CPU Tctl (higher) reading from HWInfo.

4. When I set Sense MI Skew = Disabled (as suggested by people on this forum) all of the above temperature readings increase by approximately 30C.

I have also observed three exceptions to the above:

Exception 1 - After the pc recovers from sleep, the AISuite CPU reading switches from the CPU Tdie (lower) reading to the CPU Tctl (higher) reading (with the further exception below).

Exception 2 - Only when i) the pc has recovered from sleep, and ii) Sense MI Skew = Disabled, and iii) Prime95 is running the cpu at 100% - The AI Suite CPU reading and the HWInfo ASUS Crosshair CPU reading deviate from the CPU Tcl reading and run about 3C lower once temperatures have stabilized after running Prime 95 for 5 minutes. Since I didn't notice this deviation at idle, I ran a time-lapsed test to measure the difference in 15 second intervals after starting Prime95. I found that initially the difference was 9C (lower) and this difference diminished to 3C (lower) over the term of the 5 minute test.

Exception 3 - I believe I've noted two instances where the AISuite CPU Reading switched from the CPU Tdie (lower) reading to the CPU Tctl (higher) reading that cannot attributed to sleep because sleep had been turned off. In both cases the pc had been running for ~12 hours or more (overnight). I haven't been able to replicate this during carefully observed testing, so it is possible this is an observational error on my part. But perhaps there is another trigger to this switch. So I will mention it to see if anyone else has observed it or has ideas.

Below are some screenprints of my tests. I would appreciate any helpful feedback. And I would again like to thank those of you who have already been helpful on this issue.


----------



## MuddyPaws

system is snappy and fast too.







now p95[/quote]

Only 40 c on that clock and voltage? What kind of cooling do you have?[/quote]

480 rad push pull in a thermaltake core p5


----------



## MuddyPaws

I am 1hr into a torture test no ram tested fingers crossed


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> I am 1hr into a torture test no ram tested fingers crossed


Just don't over-test it, otherwise you are risking a heap of a lot of headache on yourself, with stuff that "seems" stable, but then it's not and it will drive you insane ..****mad laughter***.

P.S. If you can get a stable 4.1ghz that will be very impressive.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> I am 1hr into a torture test no ram tested fingers crossed
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't over-test it, otherwise you are risking a heap of a lot of headache on yourself, with stuff that "seems" stable, but then it's not and it will drive you insane ..****mad laughter***.
> 
> P.S. If you can get a stable 4.1ghz that will be very impressive.
Click to expand...

I had a semi stable 4.1 and will will get there


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike 3539*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm new here. Last week I purchased a Ryzen 7-1700X and an ASUS Crosshair VI Hero. I've always been an Intel guy; but Intel's recent offerings have been underwhelming and the Ryzen made a compelling argument. So I've ventured in (but with some trepidation). I updated the UEFI to 1403 and everything went well; until I got to stress testing and trying to get an accurate reading of the CPU temperatures. I should add that I have no experience with overclocking and that isn't my objective currently; I just want to properly test and confirm that everything is working well.
> 
> In my first test I noted that the CPU temps were reading 12C at idle with a 212 EVO cooler in a 24C ambient room. This is impossible. A websearch at that time found nothing helpful. But since then, I've found posts on this forum of others who were experiencing the same issues. And I have to thank those of you who posted about your experiences (you were far more helpful than AMD or ASUS technical support). So I thought I would share my observations and the results of my tests:
> 
> 1. The ASUS AISuite CPU reading (that controls the fans) matches the CPU Tdie readings provided by HWInfo. This reading is exactly 20C lower than the CPU Tctl readings (which may or may not be the accurate readings from the cpu).
> 
> 2. The Ryzen Master Core temperature reading always matches the CPU Tdie (lower) reading from HWInfo.
> 
> 3. The HWMonitor Ryzen 1700X Package reading always matches the CPU Tctl (higher) reading from HWInfo.
> 
> 4. When I set Sense MI Skew = Disabled (as suggested by people on this forum) all of the above temperature readings increase by approximately 30C.
> 
> I have also observed three exceptions to the above:
> 
> Exception 1 - After the pc recovers from sleep, the AISuite CPU reading switches from the CPU Tdie (lower) reading to the CPU Tctl (higher) reading (with the further exception below).
> 
> Exception 2 - Only when i) the pc has recovered from sleep, and ii) Sense MI Skew = Disabled, and iii) Prime95 is running the cpu at 100% - The AI Suite CPU reading and the HWInfo ASUS Crosshair CPU reading deviate from the CPU Tcl reading and run about 3C lower once temperatures have stabilized after running Prime 95 for 5 minutes. Since I didn't notice this deviation at idle, I ran a time-lapsed test to measure the difference in 15 second intervals after starting Prime95. I found that initially the difference was 9C (lower) and this difference diminished to 3C (lower) over the term of the 5 minute test.
> 
> Exception 3 - I believe I've noted two instances where the AISuite CPU Reading switched from the CPU Tdie (lower) reading to the CPU Tctl (higher) reading that cannot attributed to sleep because sleep had been turned off. In both cases the pc had been running for ~12 hours or more (overnight). I haven't been able to replicate this during carefully observed testing, so it is possible this is an observational error on my part. But perhaps there is another trigger to this switch. So I will mention it to see if anyone else has observed it or has ideas.
> 
> Below are some screenprints of my tests. I would appreciate any helpful feedback. And I would again like to thank those of you who have already been helpful on this issue.


The bug with 20° C offset on CPU sensor in HWiNFO under Asus Crosshair VI Hero, being removed after resume from sleep all X CPU owners get, non X are fine.

Sense MI Skew: Disabled is the way to roll on UEFI 1401 / 1403 for whichever CPU.

Temps 4 - 6 hide in HWiNFO. Dump using HWMonitor, total crap IMO, I only use when forced to for a sub on OC esports, etc. Ryzen Master again just get rid of, no use IMO. AiSuite I have 0 experience, something I don't use.

Use Sense MI Skew: Disabled, do a screen shot of HWiNFO, where you PC has idled and been under load, state room temp and post. I reckon I'd be able to state if all is correct.

In HWINFO on the bottom left side click < > and you can expand screen and setup in 2 columns and move/rename sensors as you want. My example below.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The bug with 20° C offset on CPU sensor in HWiNFO under Asus Crosshair VI Hero, being removed after resume from sleep all X CPU owners get, non X are fine.
> 
> Sense MI Skew: Disabled is the way to roll on UEFI 1401 / 1403 for whichever CPU.
> 
> Temps 4 - 6 hide in HWiNFO. Dump using HWMonitor, total crap IMO, I only use when forced to for a sub on OC esports, etc. Ryzen Master again just get rid of, no use IMO. AiSuite I have 0 experience, something I don't use.
> 
> Use Sense MI Skew: Disabled, do a screen shot of HWiNFO, where you PC has idled and been under load, state room temp and post. I reckon I'd be able to state if all is correct.
> 
> In HWINFO on the bottom left side click < > and you can expand screen and setup in 2 columns and move/rename sensors as you want. My example below.


So what do you recommend for monitoring if I may ask? Thanks in advance.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> 480 rad push pull in a thermaltake core p5


Your rad is rad...


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*
> 
> So what do you recommend for monitoring if I may ask? Thanks in advance.


Many if not most of us including Gupsterg I believe, use HWINFO64.


----------



## gupsterg

+1 to above Chicken Patty







.

Only end of Jun 17 AIDA64 has had fix where it don't send Super IO chip loopy when doing monitoring. HWiNFO early March







, down to Mumak being proactive and Elmor / ASUS liaising with him. With added bleating from me for resolution







.

Like I said before HWMonitor only when forced, several times I used it was crap. Screenies in this thread with say 6hrs+ use just because Mumak asked at time and the values were so wild.

Ryzen master was 1 time install and saw not for me = OS wipe, that same OS I used Asus Aura once to set RGB static / RED and never again needed it. Done countless UEFI flash, CMOSCLR and ASUS EC FW update.

Another thing about Ryzen Master, AMD knew about offset on X CPU, first release never had offset fix. Mumak took the lead above all other monitoring tools and showed tDIE on X CPU separately before updated RM came out







.

Ai Suite never been on my rig, Intel or AMD.

Asus Zenstates never used as well.

My OS regime is I keep only what I need. I will make an image prior to an update, new SW trial, etc and revert if need be. I like the registry not to have "bloat", etc.

I have donated several times to Mumak, as he is just so proactive at working on HWiNFO and fast on support. I luv how I can customize it plus other features. Only thing missing is creating a log as graph like say MSI AB HML file has, but easy enough to do from CSV if need be.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> +1 to above Chicken Patty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Only end of Jun 17 AIDA64 has had fix where it don't send Super IO chip loopy when doing monitoring. HWiNFO early March
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , down to Mumak being proactive and Elmor / ASUS liaising with him. With added bleating from me for resolution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Like I said before HWMonitor only when forced, several times I used it was crap. Screenies in this thread with say 6hrs+ use just because Mumak asked at time and the values were so wild.
> 
> Ryzen master was 1 time install and saw not for me = OS wipe, that same OS I used Asus Aura once to set RGB static / RED and never again needed it. Done countless UEFI flash, CMOSCLR and ASUS EC FW update.
> 
> Another thing about Ryzen Master, AMD knew about offset on X CPU, first release never had offset fix. Mumak took the lead above all other monitoring tools and showed tDIE on X CPU separately before updated RM came out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Ai Suite never been on my rig, Intel or AMD.
> 
> Asus Zenstates never used as well.
> 
> My OS regime is I keep only what I need. I will make an image prior to an update, new SW trial, etc and revert if need be. I like the registry not to have "bloat", etc.
> 
> I have donated several times to Mumak, as he is just so proactive at working on HWiNFO and fast on support. I luv how I can customize it plus other features. Only thing missing is creating a log as graph like say MSI AB HML file has, but easy enough to do from CSV if need be.


I got confused when you said hwmonitor. Confused it with hwinfo. Yes, I have been using HWinfo64 and find it to be the most reliable. Min/max recordings help too.


----------



## gupsterg

Yep no1 choice for me is HWiNFO64







.

@austinmrs

I know we have been discussing your R5 1600 setup via PM, but I would like to post this in thread. So austinmrs has followed how I do PState 0 OC on my R7 1700 and other owners do. All seems well to me from what he has said and shown in screenies.


----------



## Fright

@gupsterg
@kaseki

Sometimes my USB is crashing completely, will try the newer/latest ASMedia USB-Driver. Maybe this issue is also RAM related?
Tried @harrysuns Bios settings but the coldboot issue persists. Also the occasionally occuring error 55 and 2-3 resets to start the machine persists... just annoying.

@elmor
Hope this will be finally fixed in the next months.


----------



## gupsterg

Not installed ASMedia drivers on any OS.

I install W7, AMD Chipset drivers from their site and then say AMD GPU driver, SW I need, etc. Sounds bad but I never use a driver from ASUS site either. I did this on my Intel rig with ASUS and now AMD. If I need drivers like say for my Gigabyte GC-WB867D-I which is Intel AC7260 module, I get latest from Intel not Gigabyte.

W10C is same procedure.


----------



## ninogui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Many if not most of us including Gupsterg I believe, use HWINFO64.


I see some addons in hwinfo64 site but can´t find a way to make them work. I´d like to have a cleaner sensor persistent screen like aida has. Can someone tell me how to make that .gadget file work ? I see nothing on the preferences to load a .gadget into the app

edit it´s the windows gadgets not enabled in w10 but possible with
http://8gadgetpack.net/

I thought originally I could change the appearance in the app itself.

On a side nonte, honeymoon´s over.. 4 restarts (mostly in early mornings lol) in one boot (setup to 4 in bios), finishing in w10 with 3200 ram settings lol back to bankgroupswap auto as well as procdt, and trc_sm 73 if that will make any difference lol


----------



## Fright

@gupsterg

Me either but thought that the chipset and usb driver from the asus site are crucial. Will try the ones from the AMD site. Also a strange bug I think, when you uninstall graphicscard driver in order to update them, the chipset driver gets uninstalled too.

All on W10C


----------



## gupsterg

@ninogui

No idea on gadgets for HWINFO, I don't use, sorry.

Mumak aka Martin Malik author has great support thread here on OCN, then he also has his own forum.

Do you have Q-Code: F9?

@Fright

AMD Chipset driver basically integrates with AMD GPU driver as they share installer AFAIK.

So when wishing to change AMD GPU or Chipset driver and you select "AMD Software" in Control Panel > Programs & Features select "Change".

Then untick items you wish to keep, the ticked items will uninstall when you click "Uninstall".

W7 below as example, the orange boxed elements are what relating to chipset.



W10C below.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @ninogui
> 
> No idea on gadgets for HWINFO, I don't use, sorry.
> 
> Mumak aka Martin Malik author has great support thread here on OCN, then he also has his own forum.
> 
> Do you have Q-Code: F9?
> 
> @Fright
> 
> AMD Chipset driver basically integrates with AMD GPU driver as they share installer AFAIK.
> 
> So when wishing to change AMD GPU or Chipset driver and you select "AMD Software" in Control Panel > Programs & Features select "Change".
> 
> Then untick items you wish to keep, the ticked items will uninstall when you click "Uninstall".
> 
> W7 below as example, the orange boxed elements are what relating to chipset.
> 
> 
> 
> W10C below.


Personally i use DDU to do a clean install on new drivers, and it removes everything









Hope AMD changes the installer of the Chipset, or DDU fixes this


----------



## gupsterg

Yeah I like DDU, another great SW, but I haven't used it on X370.

The reason is any v17.x.x GPU driver gimps HBM performance gain from clock change







. I have highlighted to AMD via driver support and an AMD techie on here and OCuk, AMD Community, etc.

So far no resolution for several months of driver releases







.

So if I want performance gain from HBM OC I must stick to v16.12.2 WHQL. It has been discussed in my Fiji bios thread, Fiji owners club and on AMD reddit sub; where some redditors were asking how has AMD FineWine™ been on Fiji driver to extrapolate how VEGA will be for same aspect.

Some members have made claims of like 700MHz HBM on air and when asked to check they found that v17.x.x driver is giving them no performance gain, but just fake clock rise. When they use v16.12.2 WHQL they have performance gain and dramatically lower HBM clocks.

See from here in Fiji bios mod and here where a recent discussion in Fiji owners club occurred.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yep no1 choice for me is HWiNFO64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @austinmrs
> 
> I know we have been discussing your R5 1600 setup via PM, but I would like to post this in thread. So *austinmrs has followed how I do PState 0 OC on my R7 1700 and other owners do*. All seems well to me from what he has said and shown in screenies.


Any chance you could post a link to method *you* use for Pstate 0?
I'm still dinking around with Zenstates.


----------



## gupsterg

Ryzen thread linked in my signature, OP section *FAQ* > *Setting up PState 0 OC on C6H*.


----------



## The Sandman

I knew had to be there but was blinded by stupidity I guess








Thank you!!!


----------



## Ramad

A little help for the average user.
If you can use it then I´m glad, if not then I wish you good luck.

*R5 1600 @3.8GHz
RAM: Patriot Viper Elite (2 x 8GB) @3200MT/s
*





*Settings:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







































The settings are stable for me with my hardware.

OC_ST_3.8_3.2_setting.txt 5k .txt file


----------



## 1TM1

Ehm... Ramad thank you for the intent but it's important to show RAM model along with the settings; please dont say "I posted my rig info x thousand pages ago" as some people had responded previously which would be plain disrespectful of readers. Please update with info which RAM this is for, also are these settings stable?


----------



## Kriant

So, as I've stated earlier - after doing 1000% HCI; and 20 loops of IBT with maximum settings (can be seen in my earlier posts) - I elected to try OCCT, and was failing within 40 mins. So, I've decided to roll back my OC from 3975mhz to 3900 mhz and lower vcore while at it as well.

This was my first attempt:


As I came to know Ryzen - results need to be repeatable or else it still might not be stable, so I tweaked some more settings and did an encore:



And then threw P95 blend with 30 gigs of memory, just make sure that my encore can be reproduced in other tests as well:


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> Ehm... Ramad thank you for the intent but it's important to show RAM model along with the settings; please dont say "I posted my rig info x thousand pages ago" as some people had responded previously which would be plain disrespectful of readers. Please update with info which RAM this is for, also are these settings stable?


Yeah, kind of what's wrong with forums. Your whole post could have been a single polite, "Ramad, what type of RAM?" Instead it's a paragraph of criticism you seem to feel compelled to offer. I see this in the forum here again and again: you try to help people and you get criticism and complaint.

Sheesh.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> So, as I've stated earlier - after doing 1000% HCI; and 20 loops of IBT with maximum settings (can be seen in my earlier posts) - I elected to try OCCT, and was failing within 40 mins. So, I've decided to roll back my OC from 3975mhz to 3900 mhz and lower vcore while at it as well.
> 
> This was my first attempt:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I came to know Ryzen - results need to be repeatable or else it still might not be stable, so I tweaked some more settings and did an encore:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then threw P95 blend with 30 gigs of memory, just make sure that my encore can be reproduced in other tests as well:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


IMO - continue that level of "testing" with power viruses and you'll end up continuing to lowering the frequency.








TRy something different:
still going... from yesterday. Ek block, one 360 (fat) rad.

t-sensor 1 is the water temp at the inlet to the EK block


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> IMO - continue that level of "testing" with power viruses and you'll end up continuing to lowering the frequency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRy something different:
> still going... from yesterday. Ek block, one 360 (fat) rad.


And once again I have to inquire - how will this damage the cpu if vcore is within normal range, heat is within normal range? How does 36 hours of cpu work within normal operating paramteres otside of the increased frequency will have such a profound damaging effect that it will degrade the way you are suggesting it might?

P.S. fodling 24/7 might damage the cpu as well )))) jk.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> IMO - continue that level of "testing" with power viruses and you'll end up continuing to lowering the frequency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRy something different:
> still going... from yesterday. Ek block, one 360 (fat) rad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And once again I have to inquire - how will this damage the cpu if vcore is within normal range, heat is within normal range? How does 36 hours of cpu work within normal operating paramteres otside of the increased frequency will have such a profound damaging effect that it will degrade the way you are suggesting it might?
> 
> P.S. fodling 24/7 might damage the cpu as well )))) jk.
Click to expand...

It may. Due to the amount of current (Amps) these tests pull. However, not getting em clue (degradation) yet on mine








Not as evident as H-E/B-E on the Blue side.

I accepted the fact that I may lose a few MHz along the way doing a ton of stress on my system.

Folding/BOINC don't pull as much power as Synthetic Stress Apps.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> And once again I have to inquire - how will this damage the cpu if vcore is within normal range, heat is within normal range? How does 36 hours of cpu work within normal operating paramteres otside of the increased frequency will have such a profound damaging effect that it will degrade the way you are suggesting it might?
> 
> P.S. fodling 24/7 might damage the cpu as well )))) jk.


frequency and voltage are outside spec, as is the TDP when running OCCT/linpac, p95 etc. once you start seeing 1.5+ times the OEM TDP, temperature spec must also drop. These "spec" need to be taken together, not in isolation.
My point is that continued and repeated power-virus loads will "age" the component, that's all.
anyway, enjoy the rig.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It may. Due to the amount of current (Amps) these tests pull. However, not getting em clue (degradation) yet on mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not as evident as H-E/B-E on the Blue side.
> 
> I accepted the fact that I may lose a few MHz along the way doing a ton of stress on my system.
> 
> *Folding/BOINC don't pull as much power as Synthetic Stress Apps*.


I agree 100%, but running days of linpac, p95 BEFORE folding/boinc.. or gaming?


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It may. Due to the amount of current (Amps) these tests pull. However, not getting em clue (degradation) yet on mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not as evident as H-E/B-E on the Blue side.
> 
> I accepted the fact that I may lose a few MHz along the way doing a ton of stress on my system.
> 
> Folding/BOINC don't pull as much power as Synthetic Stress Apps.


Which shouldn't be happening in the even that overcurrent protection is left intact in settings. Correct?


----------



## mus1mus

Look up what JPM said.









Although, aside from running every single core @4.1 at load thus hitting way over TDP, most of the Values I set are below stock.









EDIT:

OCCT, again is just terribly stressful for Ryzen.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> frequency and voltage are outside spec, as is the TDP when running OCCT/linpac, p95 etc. once you start seeing 1.5+ times the OEM TDP, temperature spec must also drop. These "spec" need to be taken together, not in isolation.
> My point is that continued and repeated power-virus loads will "age" the component, that's all.
> anyway, enjoy the rig.


Well, I'll take my chances







, and seeing people doing 1.55 and above volts for benching without heavily damaging cpu makes me believe that Ryzen can take punishment. Temps where 25c+ below max at all times. I just don't see something as "stable" if the results of stability can't be replicated in other stability programs.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Which shouldn't be happening in the even that overcurrent protection is left intact in settings. Correct?


OCP is a failsafe, I would not rely upon that to sustain the performance characteristics of the cpu that happens to be in the socket. IMO, temp is important, as is voltage... TDP is what the design is based upon. Best to use this as a gauge of "stress" for our use purposes.

edit: short Benching at high voltage is a different case than sustained current and heat dissipation. Over voltage failure is different from over-worked "fatigue".
don;t get me wrong, I do run these things well off the reservation too.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Look up what JPM said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, aside from running every single core @4.1 at load thus hitting way over TDP, most of the Values I set are below stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> OCCT, again is just terribly stressful for Ryzen.


OCCT regular or Linpack?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Look up what JPM said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, aside from running every single core @4.1 at load thus hitting way over TDP, most of the Values I set are below stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> OCCT, again is just terribly stressful for Ryzen.
> 
> 
> 
> OCCT regular or Linpack?
Click to expand...

Linpack + AVX

Way higher PULL than IBT.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> OCP is a failsafe, I would not rely upon that to sustain the performance characteristics of the cpu that happens to be in the socket. IMO, temp is important, as is voltage... TDP is what the design is based upon. Best to use this as a gauge of "stress" for our use purposes.
> 
> edit: short Benching at high voltage is a different case than sustained current and heat dissipation. Over voltage failure is different from over-worked "fatigue".
> don;t get me wrong, I do run these things well off the reservation too.


I do get your point =). I don't necessarily think that it would degrade within, overall, a relatively short period of time though, at least I haven't see the need to increase vcore in the same stress tests, it was different tests and tighter ram that pushed the requirement.

Now, with that said - at this point I am done - at 3906mhz I can run vcore at 1.375 LLC2 as oppose to 1.4 LLC3 required for 3975mhz, which is a considerable difference, given the overshoot, and it passed everything - so I can now have a piece of mind that it won't fail on me out of the blue, when I am gaming / playing VR / or writing a brief while having a metric ton of windows opened in the background.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Linpack + AVX
> 
> Way higher PULL than IBT.


Ah, I didn't touch that one.







and IBT that I did was without AVX it seems (I was getting 80+ gflops, which would indicate that it was a non-avx version), so yeah - regular occt test, prime95 blend nad non avx ibt


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> I do get your point =). I don't necessarily think that it would degrade within, overall, a relatively short period of time though, at least I haven't see the need to increase vcore in the same stress tests, it was different tests and tighter ram that pushed the requirement.
> 
> Now, with that said - at this point I am done - at 3906mhz I can run vcore at 1.375 LLC2 as oppose to 1.4 LLC3 required for 3975mhz, which is a considerable difference, given the overshoot, and it passed everything - so I can now have a piece of mind that it won't fail on me out of the blue, when I am gaming / playing VR / or writing a brief while having a metric ton of windows opened in the background.


you're good to go!


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Linpack + AVX
> 
> Way higher PULL than IBT.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I didn't touch that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and IBT that I did was without AVX it seems (I was getting 80+ gflops, which would indicate that it was a non-avx version), so yeah - regular occt test, prime95 blend nad non avx ibt
Click to expand...

Is there a stress test I can turn on and off AVX to see the performance gain?


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Is there a stress test I can turn on and off AVX to see the performance gain?


Not that I know off, I just came to know that there are two versions.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Is there a stress test I can turn on and off AVX to see the performance gain?
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I know off, I just came to know that there are two versions.
Click to expand...

What two versions of Linpack are with and without AVX?


----------



## roybotnik

Thanks to @Ramad's CAD bus suggestions I seem to be getting pretty close to getting my dual rank 2x16GB 3200C14 kit working well. Before tweaking the CAD bus drive strength settings, I could only boot at 96ohms proc ODT, which required a 1.2V SoC voltage to have even enough stability to boot into Windows.

Here's what I have so far:

CAD bus drive strengths: 20-20-40-60
CLDO VDDP: 970
DRAM voltage: 1.35V
SoC voltage: 1.10V
VTTDDR: 0.693
CPU: 40x, vcore offset +0.6825
I actually had to lower my DRAM voltage to 1.35 otherwise it would fail AIDA cache/mem stress test immediately, had been testing with 1.37+ since I needed it before, although I never managed to get this kit stable. Only tested for 30 mins before stopping it, but it's better than the 5 mins I was lucky to manage last time I tried running this kit







.


Spoiler: Timings









Spoiler: AIDA results


----------



## arcDaniel

Why testing without AVX?

For the Moment there are not too much AVX applications but, we can't turn it of for the CPU. If you test only without AVX, an let's say the next good game coming make silently use of AVX, the people start crying: "But my OC is stable, so the game is buggy... mimimimi..."

For me, Linpack with AVX (I use for that OCCT), is the best stress test for Ryzen, if it is stable there, w schould'nt see problems at other places.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcDaniel*
> 
> Why testing without AVX?
> 
> For the Moment there are not too much AVX applications but, we can't turn it of for the CPU. If you test only without AVX, an let's say the next good game coming make silently use of AVX, the people start crying: "But my OC is stable, so the game is buggy... mimimimi..."
> 
> For me, Linpack with AVX (I use for that OCCT), is the best stress test for Ryzen, if it is stable there, w schould'nt see problems at other places.


I just like to see how much AVX helps compared to overclocking.


----------



## MuddyPaws

ok I left p95 on torture test over night no ram tested, and it passed @ 4,1 using pll 1740. gonna try for 4.1 + **** s getting real







got to love burn n break tests

i cant believe no one is testing pll and benching


----------



## MuddyPaws

I'm making a lot of real time changes with the Asus oc panel so when I'm benching I change setting's to keep the temps down and the volts right, but changing pll to anything downward of 1800 pulls the temps down, all done on the fly. not in bios real time on the fly changes while benching. but I can keep the heat down with a lowered pll with on the fly changes. I'm going to do a vid showing the effects of pll and heat while benching but on the fly changes while in the middle of the bench can be made with the oc panel to keep temps in range of stable. it quite the find for oc'ers.

remember this is an oc board from the start thank you amd for this great tweak. video coming real soon







so i can lower the pll and up the cpu clock and keep temps down

PS my advice is buy an Asus oc panel and clocking can be done on the fly to whatever work load you have


----------



## arcDaniel

Does a lower PLL Value realy lower the temperature or only the Value that the sensors report to the software?


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcDaniel*
> 
> Does a lower PLL Value realy lower the temperature or only the Value that the sensors report to the software?


my panel is connected to the mother bard so the temps I see are real time so yes it lowers the temps for real try 1780 or 1760 it improves the performance as well from what i see here

my oc is pretty standerd to 4.1 @ 1.4v 100 blck timings on ram are tight. all the usual settings


----------



## MuddyPaws

after benching all night i was able to turn stuff back to daily use for stability and lower heat



@3.975 1.4v pll 1780


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> I'm making a lot of real time changes with the Asus oc panel so when I'm benching I change setting's to keep the temps down and the volts right, but changing pll to anything downward of 1800 pulls the temps down, all done on the fly. not in bios real time on the fly changes while benching. but I can keep the heat down with a lowered pll with on the fly changes. I'm going to do a vid showing the effects of pll and heat while benching but on the fly changes while in the middle of the bench can be made with the oc panel to keep temps in range of stable. it quite the find for oc'ers.
> 
> remember this is an oc board from the start thank you amd for this great tweak. video coming real soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i can lower the pll and up the cpu clock and keep temps down
> 
> PS my advice is buy an Asus oc panel and clocking can be done on the fly to whatever work load you have


It's already been prove that lowering PPL only lowers the values the sensor reads, the temps remains the same. Stop giving fake information


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> I'm making a lot of real time changes with the Asus oc panel so when I'm benching I change setting's to keep the temps down and the volts right, but changing pll to anything downward of 1800 pulls the temps down, all done on the fly. not in bios real time on the fly changes while benching. but I can keep the heat down with a lowered pll with on the fly changes. I'm going to do a vid showing the effects of pll and heat while benching but on the fly changes while in the middle of the bench can be made with the oc panel to keep temps in range of stable. it quite the find for oc'ers.
> 
> remember this is an oc board from the start thank you amd for this great tweak. video coming real soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i can lower the pll and up the cpu clock and keep temps down
> 
> PS my advice is buy an Asus oc panel and clocking can be done on the fly to whatever work load you have
> 
> 
> 
> It's already been prove that lowering PPL only lowers the values the sensor reads, the temps remains the same. Stop giving fake information
Click to expand...

is that proven then why can I get such clocks







stable in benching too, i only take my own proof not yours


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> is that proven then why can I get such clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stable in benching too


You are not the first one hiting 4.1 lol

Its been prove that lowering PPL doesn't lower the temps, it only gives fake info on the sensors...


----------



## mus1mus

Why would you expect such gains from minute PLL changes?

1.5 You tried? I see no 41.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> is that proven then why can I get such clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stable in benching too
> 
> 
> 
> You are not the first one hiting 4.1 lol
> 
> I am hitting 4.1 40c while connected to an oc panel real time temps not software
Click to expand...


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> You are not the first one hiting 4.1 lol
> 
> I am hitting 4.1 40% while connected to an oc panel real time temps not software


You don't get it, do you?

You are using OC panel, the sensors on the board are the same, and with lower PPL voltage, the reads from the sensors are lower, but they are wrong, the temps are the same.

Put a individual sensor on the cpu and you will see

But, whatever floats your boat


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> You are not the first one hiting 4.1 lol
> 
> I am hitting 4.1 40% while connected to an oc panel real time temps not software
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it, do you?
> 
> You are using OC panel, the sensors on the board are the same, and with lower PPL voltage, the reads from the sensors are lower, but they are wrong, the temps are the same.
> 
> Put a individual sensor on the cpu and you will see
> 
> But, whatever floats your boat
Click to expand...

whatever floats yours but its working for me


----------



## MuddyPaws

anyone hit 4.175

im stable right now prime95 running in the back ground lets see but rock solid here, and btw my temp is 48c on torture test

go back to sleep man your wrong


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> You are not the first one hiting 4.1 lol
> 
> I am hitting 4.1 40% while connected to an oc panel real time temps not software
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it, do you?
> 
> You are using OC panel, the sensors on the board are the same, and with lower PPL voltage, the reads from the sensors are lower, but they are wrong, the temps are the same.
> 
> Put a individual sensor on the cpu and you will see
> 
> But, whatever floats your boat
Click to expand...

If only the CPU reacts to what the sensors read.









On Dry Ice, I can't finish tests due to heat that can no longer be controlled.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> anyone hit 4.175
> 
> im stable right now prime95 running in the back ground lets see but rock solid here, and btw my temp is 48c on torture test
> 
> go back to sleep man your wrong


Do you really belive, that at 4,175Ghz the CPU can be at 48ºC on a stress test?

If you do, you are really naive...


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Another one bites the dust. I will leave you with a couple tips:
> 
> Do what you do. Just don't tell everyone you are stable when you are open to the idea that your games can crash.
> 
> And two, go figure how to reach 4200MHz on ambient.
> You may have the time to play with.


4.2GHz ! lol, for me 4-4.1GHz is an overkill









Now on P-states ~4GHz 1.35mV up to 1.395mV observed in HWiNFO64








Great for gaming.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> anyone hit 4.175
> 
> im stable right now prime95 running in the back ground lets see but rock solid here, and btw my temp is 48c on torture test
> 
> go back to sleep man your wrong
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really belive, that at 4,175Ghz the CPU can be at 48ºC on a stress test?
> 
> If you do, you are really naive...
Click to expand...

no crash yet









hey i am not here to argue the toss with you i am actully doing it right now, i only belive my results sorry

listen lordzed lives up the road if he wants to come round i will demontrate for him to varify my results in real time


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> no crash yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey i am not here to argue the toss with you i am actully doing it right now, i only belive my results sorry


Touch the back of the PCB around the VRM area, if the CPU is only at 48ºC like you said, you can touch it no problem... If you can't, yup, those temps are wrong


----------



## bluej511

Ok can we put this to rest once and for all. PLL changes the value of the sensors, it does NOT change the temperature of the CPU nor has it ever. Hell even in my case i get lower tctl temps then water temps after load and it drops back down to idle. My tctl will show 31.5°C and my water will be at 33°C, now if thats possible or not is not for me to say. I doubt it is but who really knows. But i can take that as a margin of error on both sensors (thermistor water sensors are far from perfect so is my fan controller that measures the temps)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> no crash yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey i am not here to argue the toss with you i am actully doing it right now, i only belive my results sorry


You wouldn't crash because of misreading temps, youd be throttling. Im on water with TWO radiators and under a stress test at even 1.225v i reach around 50°C tctl and 55°C Asus cpu temp (socket temp usually stays around there as well).

If you think you're getting 40°C on a simple 120mm rad or on air, sorry to say but those are called false readings lol.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Ok can we put this to rest once and for all. PLL changes the value of the sensors, it does NOT change the temperature of the CPU nor has it ever. Hell even in my case i get lower tctl temps then water temps after load and it drops back down to idle. My tctl will show 31.5°C and my water will be at 33°C, now if thats possible or not is not for me to say. I doubt it is but who really knows. But i can take that as a margin of error on both sensors (thermistor water sensors are far from perfect so is my fan controller that measures the temps)
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> no crash yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey i am not here to argue the toss with you i am actully doing it right now, i only belive my results sorry
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't crash because of misreading temps, youd be throttling. Im on water with TWO radiators and under a stress test at even 1.225v i reach around 50°C tctl and 55°C Asus cpu temp (socket temp usually stays around there as well).
> 
> If you think you're getting 40°C on a simple 120mm rad or on air, sorry to say but those are called false readings lol.
Click to expand...

whatever there called they work


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Not that I know off, I just came to know that there are two versions.


you can toggle the AVX/FMA3 etc instruction sets in the most recent p95 using the following commands in th e"local.txt" file - it's explained in the undoc.txt file in the p95 folder.

_CpuSupportsAVX=0 or 1
CpuSupportsFMA3=0 or 1_


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Ok can we put this to rest once and for all. PLL changes the value of the sensors, it does NOT change the temperature of the CPU nor has it ever. Hell even in my case i get lower tctl temps then water temps after load and it drops back down to idle. My tctl will show 31.5°C and my water will be at 33°C, now if thats possible or not is not for me to say. I doubt it is but who really knows. But i can take that as a margin of error on both sensors (thermistor water sensors are far from perfect so is my fan controller that measures the temps)
> You wouldn't crash because of misreading temps, youd be throttling. Im on water with TWO radiators and under a stress test at even 1.225v i reach around 50°C tctl and 55°C Asus cpu temp (socket temp usually stays around there as well).
> 
> If you think you're getting 40°C on a simple 120mm rad or on air, sorry to say but those are called false readings lol.


Forget about it dude, he is doing it, thats all that matters


----------



## mus1mus

Let the guy live the fantasy.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> whatever there called they work


Except its not working, it's giving you a false sense of safety that isn't there. You're SEEING but it's not actually correct.


----------



## ninogui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @ninogui
> 
> No idea on gadgets for HWINFO, I don't use, sorry.
> 
> Mumak aka Martin Malik author has great support thread here on OCN, then he also has his own forum.
> 
> Do you have Q-Code: F9?


Ok thks, well I will have to look closely at the led on the next boots I guess I stopped looking because this happens only now and then, after boot it just stays in OC

here my basic sensors


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







the chipset idles at 52 and on full load 60-62
I guess this is also related to its positioning with the graphics card typically right on top

which voltages should I mess with to get it lower in idle ?


----------



## arcDaniel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> whatever there called they work


And you do not fear, to kill you CPU because of the REAL high temps? You can not only kill you CPU but even you Socket.

Personaly I get with 4ghz an 1.392V (or something like that) VCore up to 65°C on Water. My Loop has an external Mora3, so one of the best radiator-solution out there.


----------



## MuddyPaws

still running prime in the back ground no errors i might stay @4.175
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> no crash yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey i am not here to argue the toss with you i am actully doing it right now, i only belive my results sorry
> 
> 
> 
> Touch the back of the PCB around the VRM area, if the CPU is only at 48ºC like you said, you can touch it no problem... If you can't, yup, those temps are wrong
Click to expand...

there stone cold man p5 case is all open and there cold to touch sb cold nb cold vrms cold

i am shocked at the finding to and have no explernation but it just works


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> still running prime in the back ground no errors i might stay @4.175
> there stone cold man p5 case is all open and there cold to touch sb cold nb cold vrms cold
> 
> i am shocked at the finding to and have no explernation but it just works


Oh, for sure. At 4,175Ghz im sure the VRM and the Back of the PCB around the socket is stone cold
















Maybe you are the one sleeping


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> still running prime in the back ground no errors i might stay @4.175
> there stone cold man p5 case is all open and there cold to touch sb cold nb cold vrms cold
> 
> i am shocked at the finding to and have no explernation but it just works


check your Local.txt file in the p95 folder. May have defaulted to disable FMA3.


----------



## MuddyPaws

i feel like i am on trial but my findings are real my temps are low and I don't know why it works but it does sorry for opening my mouth but lordzed is welcome to come and check ok


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> still running prime in the back ground no errors i might stay @4.175
> there stone cold man p5 case is all open and there cold to touch sb cold nb cold vrms cold
> 
> i am shocked at the finding to and have no explernation but it just works
> 
> 
> 
> check your Local.txt file in the p95 folder. May have defaulted to disable FMA3.
Click to expand...





Spoiler: Just tested mine and



CPU Clock doesn't follow the OC Panel


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Just tested mine and
> 
> 
> 
> CPU Clock doesn't follow the OC Panel


I think he is reaching almost 4,5Ghz now


----------



## gupsterg

@MuddyPaws

*Please stop.*

*Your temperatures are not real.*

*Yesterday when Hurricane28 asked about your cooling, I gave my opinion, I thought you would read and perhaps reply. You ignored it pretty much.

As Austinmrs stated the OC panel reads the same sensors as HWiNFO.

The OC panel is no more or less accurate than HWiNFO.*

*You are posting FUD again.*

*You started here, remnants explained to you and you ignored. I then posted here as well.*

*I will repeat again.*

*If Sense MI Skew is [Auto] or [Enabled], with lower PLL sensor readings will be lowered but actual temperature has not lowered. With higher PLL sensor readings will be increased when actual temperature didn't.*

In my thread, section *Sense MI Skew on C6H - To disable or not?* has data for non X and X CPU.

*None of your sceenshots since yesterday show HWINFO monitoring data when CPU was idle and then placed under load*.

*From that we would be able to see via socket / motherboard temperature how real your CPU temperature readings are.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninogui*
> 
> Ok thks, well I will have to look closely at the led on the next boots I guess I stopped looking because this happens only now and then, after boot it just stays in OC
> 
> here my basic sensors
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the chipset idles at 52 and on full load 60-62
> I guess this is also related to its positioning with the graphics card typically right on top
> 
> which voltages should I mess with to get it lower in idle ?


TBH I wouldn't worry about those temps. [email protected] has stated on ROG forum that it's normal.

Yes I guess your GPU is heating that area. I have Fury X with AIO, it dumps very low heat in case as rad is set to exhaust air, I see ~52C load and ~50C idle.

Finalheaven has higher PCH temps than me, has same CPU OC but can run 3466MHz 4x 8GB, so I guess the higher PCH temp doesn't matter.

You could aim to improve airflow in case if it worries you.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @MuddyPaws
> 
> *None of your sceenshots since yesterday show HWINFO monitoring data when CPU was idle and then placed under load*.


I see no 4100MHz either.

Is there link elsewhere where Elmor has updated OC Panel firmware and drivers?


----------



## hurricane28

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @MuddyPaws
> 
> *Please stop.*
> 
> *Your temperatures are not real.*
> 
> *Yesterday when Hurricane28 asked about your cooling, I gave my opinion, I thought you would read and perhaps reply. You ignored it pretty much.
> 
> As Austinmrs stated the OC panel reads the same sensors as HWiNFO.
> 
> The OC panel is no more or less accurate than HWiNFO.*
> 
> *You are posting FUD again.*
> 
> *You started here, remnants explained to you and you ignored. I then posted here as well.*
> 
> *I will repeat again.*
> 
> *If Sense MI Skew is [Auto] or [Enabled], with lower PLL sensor readings will be lowered but actual temperature has not lowered. With higher PLL sensor readings will be increased when actual temperature didn't.*
> 
> In my thread, section *Sense MI Skew on C6H - To disable or not?* has data for non X and X CPU.
> 
> *None of your sceenshots since yesterday show HWINFO monitoring data when CPU was idle and then placed under load*.
> 
> *From that we would be able to see via socket / motherboard temperature how real your CPU temperature readings are.*
> TBH I wouldn't worry about those temps. [email protected] has stated on ROG forum that it's normal.
> 
> Yes I guess your GPU is heating that area. I have Fury X with AIO, it dumps very low heat in case as rad is set to exhaust air, I see ~52C load and ~50C idle.
> 
> Finalheaven has higher PCH temps than me, has same CPU OC but can run 3466MHz 4x 8GB, so I guess the higher PCH temp doesn't matter.
> 
> You could aim to improve airflow in case if it worries you.






Well i sorta called him out, and he pretty much ignored it so by my standards he disqualified himself there. Not worth my time, but feel free to prove him wrong because maybe other users believe him and asking questions over and over again.


----------



## gupsterg

No idea mate, sorry. Will check later, bit of a full on day today with work / end of school stuff with kids.

My apologies to members for my text. Pent up frustration from reading the continued crap posts from muddypaws since yesterday.

Muddypaws your rig is currently defying all logic. You'd need not lordzed86 but the holy trinity by your side for me to believe.....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No idea mate, sorry. Will check later, bit of a full on day today with work / end of school stuff with kids.
> 
> My apologies to members for my text. Pent up frustration from reading the continued crap posts from muddypaws since yesterday.


All good gups.

I am just asking. I can look for it.


----------



## Masterchief79

I was having a bit of trouble getting my memory stable on 1403. Now I'm running 3466MHz CL16 with 1.4V vDimm and 1,15V SOC voltage.
Is this in the green for 24/7 usage? Testing for stability with ycruncher right now.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> I was having a bit of trouble getting my memory stable on 1403. Now I'm running 3466MHz CL16 with 1.4V vDimm and 1,15V SOC voltage.
> Is this in the green for 24/7 usage? Testing for stability with ycruncher right now.


Do HCI Memtest. Not Y-Crunch for Memory related tweaks you are doing.

3466 may be a bit challenging on some systems. I am fine with 3200 personally. Especially if you can tighten some timings.


----------



## MuddyPaws

i have got out my electronic stuff Analyzer ect and i am going to do some monitoring and see exactly what's going on in my board. i give the facts from spectrum Analyzer and such


----------



## mus1mus

Pics not words.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> i have got out my electronic stuff analizers ect and i am going to do some monitoring and see exactly what's going on in my board.


Good luck putting a thermal sensor between the die and IHS.....


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> 
> 
> after benching all night i was able to turn stuff back to daily use for stability and lower heat
> 
> 
> 
> @3.975 1.4v pll 1780


what LLC if any are you using? for that vcore?


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> 
> 
> after benching all night i was able to turn stuff back to daily use for stability and lower heat
> 
> 
> 
> @3.975 1.4v pll 1780
> 
> 
> 
> what LLC if any are you using? for that vcore?
Click to expand...

auto


----------



## MuddyPaws

and btw p95 is still running


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> auto


And it drops to only 1.417 at minimum? When I leave auto and 1.4 under load - it would dip alllllllthe way down to 1.34v which is a "code 8, I repeat, code 8 - activate black screens of death".


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> auto
> 
> 
> 
> And it drops to only 1.417 at minimum? When I leave auto and 1.4 under load - it would dip alllllllthe way down to 1.34v which is a "code 8, I repeat, code 8 - activate black screens of death".
Click to expand...

I had a few but once I dialled in some setting in bios from what the OCP was telling they stopped

got to crack a few eggs to make an omllette


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> And it drops to only 1.417 at minimum? When I leave auto and 1.4 under load - it would dip alllllllthe way down to 1.34v which is a "code 8, I repeat, code 8 - activate black screens of death".


That screenshot its at idle, thats why the voltage has little vdroop. If it was at load, the minimum would be lower, because at load the voltage would be lower than that with LLC on auto.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> All good gups.
> 
> I am just asking. I can look for it.


No worries







.

Well ASUS site doesn't have latest FW for OC Panel II, Elmor's ZIP in OP has it, C6H OC Pack 0302. Then from the HWBot C6H OC thread, which is so much easier on the eyes







, we have this:-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> OC Panel II firmware works on OC Panel I


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> I was having a bit of trouble getting my memory stable on 1403. Now I'm running 3466MHz CL16 with 1.4V vDimm and 1,15V SOC voltage.
> Is this in the green for 24/7 usage? Testing for stability with ycruncher right now.


1.4V VDIMM for 24/7 use I'd be comfy with. SOC I aim to be ~<1.10V, as your signature / post has no info on RAM kit it maybe you need higher SOC than members with say SR 1DPC kits.

As advised by Mus1mus use HCI Memtest, GSAT can also be used, ref Ryzen memory thread link in my signature. I have found though after a RAM test has passed and I move on to something like IBT AVX I may need bump in SOC, so just be aware of that aspect.

Also in my signature is a link to my ryzen thread. See OP, section Is RAM MHz king? I can get 3466MHz C16 2T with stock subtimings stable but 3333MHz I can run at C14 1T with The Stilt's Fast timings = better performance. So do some compares of your own as what is best for you.

The other reason I'm siding with 3333MHz Fast for 24/7 use is I need only SOC 1.05V and 1.375V VDIMM and pretty much all I have tried on my rig works AOK.

Here is an example of my stability for my rig. My PC had been used all day on the 17/07/17, I set it to run [email protected] at ~midnight. I only paused it at ~18:30 on 18th to play a match of SWBF. It has been used for light office / web browsing and other duties whilst running [email protected]



Later I relaunched [email protected], it's now ~40hrs total uptime (excluding the ~12hrs uptime rig had earlier in the day on 17th).



So another 20hrs [email protected]

Here are HWiNFO CSV logs, link.

Here are [email protected] logs. 0 bad states on CPU or GPU.

fh_logs.zip 48k .zip file


Now I only need to crack getting OC mode and lower my temps beyond the laws of physical world


----------



## insiDisReaL

Anyone know where I can get a complete ram timing list for CL16 Trident Z RGB 3600mhz? This thread grows so fast it's hard to keep up so sorry if it's been discussed or posted before.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Happy wife, happy life.... don't quit your job! Hahaha


----------



## Kriant

I guess I'll try some folding mixed with gaming now for the next few evenings.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arcDaniel*
> 
> Does a lower PLL Value realy lower the temperature or only the Value that the sensors report to the software?
> 
> 
> 
> my panel is connected to the mother bard so the temps I see are real time so yes it lowers the temps for real try 1780 or 1760 it improves the performance as well from what i see here
> 
> my oc is pretty standerd to 4.1 @ 1.4v 100 blck timings on ram are tight. all the usual settings
Click to expand...

I think, of necessity, the panel sees the same voltages from thermistors or diodes as the motherboard sees, and these _may_ be dependent on the pll voltage. So it would be helpful if someone who knows could comment on this, unless it was covered in the Anandtech _Ryzen: Strictly Technical_ thread and I've forgotten about it.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arcDaniel*
> 
> Does a lower PLL Value realy lower the temperature or only the Value that the sensors report to the software?
> 
> 
> 
> my panel is connected to the mother bard so the temps I see are real time so yes it lowers the temps for real try 1780 or 1760 it improves the performance as well from what i see here
> 
> my oc is pretty standerd to 4.1 @ 1.4v 100 blck timings on ram are tight. all the usual settings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think, of necessity, the panel sees the same voltages from thermistors or diodes as the motherboard sees, and these _may_ be dependent on the pll voltage. So it would be helpful if someone who knows could comment on this, unless it was covered in the Anandtech _Ryzen: Strictly Technical_ thread and I've forgotten about it.
Click to expand...

hey thanks for the info, i am going to be testing so i will log my results as to how this can be good or bad to do


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> NP, I apologise for not responding to a comment of yours which I felt I needed to reply to. Do not stop posting your shares on RAM stuff, they have helped several for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Yeah it can be a tough crowd at times, but hang in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Don´t apologise, no need for that.









It´s just like real life and we get back to living it.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers for the headsup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> No idea on the magic in this thread currently, I'm gonna sign up to Hogwarts OC classes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Not got OC panel I or II, may at some point.


Got it working.

Still no decimal there.

And ohh, now Voltage stops working.









Anyway, not too important. I have TurboV Core.

This is useful for Temps tho. When it has a K-Type Probe. Instant Thermometer.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> I guess I'll try some folding mixed with gaming now for the next few evenings.


Thing about [email protected] is you could be running it for hours and hours, then you hit a tough unit and profile fall apart. Now if you had bad states in [email protected] rather than crash, you'd lose the unit from your client and a new would be resent to work. This new unit could be differing difficulty.

I had been refraining from posting my OC stability regime as was gonna try it on the 1800X also and then be able to say what worked on non X also worked for me on X CPU.

This is what I've concluded now for stability testing, based on me being on air. I do CPU OC first.

I use custom x264 first, it's cooler test then next ones I'll highlight, so I get an idea on thermal aspect. The VID requirement on x264 will need none to minimal tweaks for Y-Cruncher (all tests except FFT), from the 3x R7 1700 I used on same rest HW.

As said before, Y-Cruncher N64 is hottest test for me, IBT AVX is slightly lower, so from that test I know what to expect in IBT AVX for thermals. IBT AVX I'd say I'm casual user, as I do upto 10 loops at a time and the fire it again and again a few times at rig.

After all of the above I may go for 1-4hrs RB Stress Mode with same RAM set as in rig. Then [email protected], again as said before in another post [email protected] I like as:-

a) productive.
b) system will "yoyo" from highest to idle state when getting a new unit, even when a unit is being worked you'll see sometimes varying thread loading, etc.

All the tests above I will shift length used depending on how much of pig the CPU is being for repeatable passes. So if it's bad, then higher length, better sample then 1-2hrs is cool. As I use my PC for longer length a CPU I'm gonna keep has to then really pass long lengths of testing. This was how I determined which of the 3 was best for me.

For RAM I'd say run both HCI Memtest and GSAT, each has it's own benefits. I had a situation when tweaking RAM where GSAT could pass 9hrs+, HCI memtest was showing error <6hrs at varying time intervals.

I also found after I'd done a RAM tweak / MHz increase when I went back to IBT AVX I may need more SOC, for example I can show 3.8 3333 Fast running HCI / GSAT for 9hrs with SOC 1.0V but IBT AVX custom 13312MB needed 1.05V for pass.

I'd say keep notes on testing, be methodical and try to get a "feel" of reaction of HW to OC.

I hope I did not come across wrong in my post.

I hope it helps.

All the best







.


----------



## mus1mus

Is the 1800X already there?

I hope you get a good one this time.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Thing about [email protected] is you could be running it for hours and hours, then you hit a tough unit and profile fall apart. Now if you had bad states in [email protected] rather than crash, you'd lose the unit from your client and a new would be resent to work. This new unit could be differing difficulty.
> 
> I had been refraining from posting my OC stability regime as was gonna try it on the 1800X also and then be able to say what worked on non X also worked for me on X CPU.
> 
> This is what I've concluded now for stability testing, based on me being on air. I do CPU OC first.
> 
> I use custom x264 first, it's cooler test then next ones I'll highlight, so I get an idea on thermal aspect. The VID requirement on x264 will need none to minimal tweaks for Y-Cruncher (all tests except FFT), from the 3x R7 1700 I used on same rest HW.
> 
> As said before, Y-Cruncher N64 is hottest test for me, IBT AVX is slightly lower, so from that test I know what to expect in IBT AVX for thermals. IBT AVX I'd say I'm casual user, as I do upto 10 loops at a time and the fire it again and again a few times at rig.
> 
> After all of the above I may go for 1-4hrs RB Stress Mode with same RAM set as in rig. Then [email protected]
> 
> All the tests above I will shift length used depending on how much of pig the CPU is being for repeatable passes. So if it's bad, then higher length, better sample the 1-2hrs is cool.
> 
> For RAM I'd say run both HCI Memtest and GSAT, each has it's own benefits. I had a situation when tweaking RAM where GSAT could pass 9hrs+, HCI memtest was showing error <6hrs at varying time intervals.
> 
> I also found after I'd done a RAM tweak / MHz increase when I went back to IBT AVX I may need more SOC, for example I can show 3.8 3333 Fast running HCI / GSAT for 9hrs with SOC 1.0V but IBT AVX custom 13312MB needed 1.05V for pass.
> 
> I'd say keep notes on testing, be methodical and try to get a "feel" of reaction of HW to OC.
> 
> I hope I did not come across wrong in my post.
> 
> I hope it helps.
> 
> All the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It does ) Though I already overshot on my stability testing - I did 8h of OCCT, followed by 18h of OCCT (not linpack, the base OCCT test), followed by Prime95 blend for 12h, and also 1000% HCI.
What I've ended up noticing that among OCCT, Prime95 and IBT - OCCT was the quickest to catch instability, also the hardest to pass for whatever reason.
So I ended up having 3.906ghz overclock, because jumping to 3925, 3950 and 3975 requires a crazy increase in vcore to pass OCCT and that's no bueno.
With that said, I do want do some random not as stringent stress testing, with games and folding to see if there will be some issues.
I had a critical error the other night, but I am fairly sure it had to do with Opera and Nvidia drivers being naughty.
Besides, folding is at least marginally productive, as oppose to running bench xyz for reasons unknown at this point.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Is the 1800X already there?
> 
> I hope you get a good one this time.


Thanks







.

Went for "No-Rush", so I got Amazon Digital Credit for videos, etc. They certainly mount up over time







. I'm gonna keep rig on uptil it comes, maybe here tomorrow or Friday.

Yeah I'd be happy with 4.0GHz. I wanna see if it handles RAM better.

I have managed ~3500MHz C16 2T on R7 1700, tightening it or 3466MHz as much as 3333MHz I can't get. If I get something above 3.9 - 4.0GHz with 3466MHz tight I'll keep it. Otherwise it goes on sale, I only bought it as it was a too good a price to not try it!

I can live with R7 1700 3.8 3333 Fast for sure. It's rock solid, which is more important to me then minor % OC higher, so 1800X has to be sound for stability for xyz OC or gone.


----------



## mus1mus

My wife will get mine when TR comes in.


----------



## gupsterg

Ahh, not only lucky having you but PC goodies as well














.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> It does ) Though I already overshot on my stability testing - I did 8h of OCCT, followed by 18h of OCCT (not linpack, the base OCCT test), followed by Prime95 blend for 12h, and also 1000% HCI.
> What I've ended up noticing that among OCCT, Prime95 and IBT - OCCT was the quickest to catch instability, also the hardest to pass for whatever reason.
> So I ended up having 3.906ghz overclock, because jumping to 3925, 3950 and 3975 requires a crazy increase in vcore to pass OCCT and that's no bueno.
> With that said, I do want do some random not as stringent stress testing, with games and folding to see if there will be some issues.
> I had a critical error the other night, but I am fairly sure it had to do with Opera and Nvidia drivers being naughty.
> Besides, folding is at least marginally productive, as oppose to running bench xyz for reasons unknown at this point.


This is the other aspect, which I spoke before in a post. I reckon all should try wide variety of testing. Each CPU may react differently to x test vs y, aim to nail the one which causes quicker stability issue and then others fall into place.

I agree [email protected] is productive and if you use PC for other stuff whilst running it (as I do) your really giving it good multitasking action







. My event log is sweet TBH.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Went for "No-Rush", so I got Amazon Digital Credit for videos, etc. They certainly mount up over time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm gonna keep rig on uptil it comes, maybe here tomorrow or Friday.
> 
> Yeah I'd be happy with 4.0GHz. I wanna see if it handles RAM better.
> 
> I have managed ~3500MHz C16 2T on R7 1700, tightening it or 3466MHz as much as 3333MHz I can't get. If I get something above 3.9 - 4.0GHz with 3466MHz tight I'll keep it. Otherwise it goes on sale, I only bought it as it was a too good a price to not try it!
> 
> I can live with R7 1700 3.8 3333 Fast for sure. It's rock solid, which is more important to me then minor % OC higher, so 1800X has to be sound for stability for xyz OC or gone.


Yea, good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## gupsterg

Always chap







.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> My wife will get mine when TR comes in.


I have my 1700 rock solid (but bad chip, needed lots of voltage) at the very same clocks.

I was having issues with cold boots at 3200 RAM but when I tweaked 3333 RAM and 1.15v on the SOC it is stable. (1.10 SOC gave errors on memtest)


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I have my 1700 rock solid (but bad chip, needed lots of voltage) at the very same clocks.
> 
> I was having issues with cold boots at 3200 RAM but when I tweaked 3333 RAM and 1.15v on the SOC it is stable. (1.10 SOC gave errors on memtest)


PD: Bad quote it seems.


----------



## mus1mus

Try dropping to 3200. The performance difference is not that great. In fact, I am getting better results at 3200. Less problematic too.


----------



## kaseki

Post 23076 supplemental: Nanoxia Project S case closed with C6H, PSU powered but PC in shutdown for over 20 hours.

Power usage of computer chassis is 4.6W; difference in temperature between inside near exhaust fan and outside is 0.8C. Locally warmer areas may exist near lit LEDs or the chip that handles boot switch detection.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benus74*
> 
> Good morning people,
> 
> Finally my Rizen ROG'ks is alive, just finished installed all windows with drivers, and some testing apps, and done a baseline bench.
> 
> About the RAM clearance issue with the NH D15SE AM4 and G.Skill F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR, there is really no problem at all.
> I've had to mount the fan unbalanced from the radiator, but it does work very well in my case.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And once everything put together, this RIG is even more beautiful than in my dreams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, during the baseline bench, the rig stay totally silent.
> I've setup case fans to be off and CPU fans at 283 RPM when under 40°C, and then up to 60° case fans go to 500RPM and CPU fans to 350RPM.
> So far, after running 3D Mark, AIDA 64, Cinebench, Passmark, Hyper PI and Y-Cruncher, the CPU never went above 48°C.
> 
> I'll start doing some overclocking using P-State0, I'll try to reach the 4.0Ghz if my CPU is nice with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know the list of benches you want me to run?
> @Timur Born, what's the tool you're using to monitor the CPU usages?
> 
> Edit: oh, and my C6H came with 0902 pre-installed, and I've installed 0083.
> My 32G of memory on 0902 was detected at 1866Mhz, and after installing 0083 it's automatically went to 2133Mhz using 1.20V.
> I'll do memory overclocking once I get stable CPU overclock.


Other than this post has anybody else used this RAM kit? Have someone selling me a kit at a good price just want to make sure it works with the CH6.

F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR


----------



## mus1mus

It should. That is a B-Die kit.

It's RED BTW.


----------



## gupsterg

@Chicken Patty

F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR is basically 4x 8GB single rank Samsung B die binned for 3600MHz CAS 16.

Finalheaven has had 4x 8GB made up of 2 kits of F4-3200C14D-16GTZ at 3466MHz.

Which technically is same RAM but differing bin.

So any results of 4x 8GB Samsung B die would be valid as to know what to expect. Just bare in mind some mileage variation, but I doubt huge compatibility issues will occur as that seems to be the bigger concern.

He also has a R7 1700 like you do







.


----------



## mus1mus

It's a QUAD kit too btw.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Try dropping to 3200. The performance difference is not that great. In fact, I am getting better results at 3200. Less problematic too.


3200 Gives me 47000/47000 and 3333 50000/50000

3333 Better for games?

C15 gives a score of 1700 at 3.8Ghz


----------



## MuddyPaws

any way it works for me





any way it works for me. sorry for any up set.


----------



## gupsterg

@Fright

If you (and other C6H owners) with USB dropout post in klenow's thread then perhaps:-

a) your posts of USB issues don't get lost in this thread.

b) Raja / Elmor will see them easier and hopefully a resolution will come ASAP.

Do the obligatorily crying cat image as well







.

All joking aside I'd be pulling my hair out if my board did issue.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Fright
> 
> If you (and other C6H owners) with USB dropout post in klenow's thread then perhaps:-
> 
> a) your posts of USB issues don't get lost in this thread.
> 
> b) Raja / Elmor will see them easier and hopefully a resolution will come ASAP.
> 
> Do the obligatorily crying cat image as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> All joking aside I'd be pulling my hair out if my board did issue.


I tested the output of the USB3.1 and it woroked up to 2.4A. (4.7V, WHINFO shows 5.00V)



BTW, having only 1x Internal USB2.0 port is a joke, can't use the h115i + the case one. Who designed this board with only 1xUSB2.0 port ?


----------



## MuddyPaws




----------



## Martin778

1.3V SOC = RIP


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*


SOC at 1.3V its for testing?never saw someone to pass 1.2V


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*


I am considering using peltier devices (TEC-12715) along with the AiO....


----------



## MuddyPaws

soc @1.3 not worried here the board stuff is luke warm vrm nb sb cpu seems luke warm too I can touch the side of the cpu plate and seems very cool. please don't try it ok


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> I am considering using peltier devices (TEC-12715) along with the AiO....


This type of heat sink is out of my leage.
GL and give us opinions


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> I am considering using peltier devices (TEC-12715) along with the AiO....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This type of heat sink is out of my leage.
> GL and give us opinions
Click to expand...

hopefully by the time I'm done testing the board I will have a better idea how the pll works with rest of the components

just setting up for temp measuring and then volt tracing


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> I am considering using peltier devices (TEC-12715) along with the AiO....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This type of heat sink is out of my leage.
> GL and give us opinions
Click to expand...

TECs or Peltiers need tons of Current (amps)

You might find this useful.
Also, miller is a great chap. He might be able to help.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1633281/hwbot-team-cup-2017-team-organization/100_50#post_26231154


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It should. That is a B-Die kit.
> 
> It's RED BTW.


Thank you!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Chicken Patty
> 
> F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR is basically 4x 8GB single rank Samsung B die binned for 3600MHz CAS 16.
> 
> Finalheaven has had 4x 8GB made up of 2 kits of F4-3200C14D-16GTZ at 3466MHz.
> 
> Which technically is same RAM but differing bin.
> 
> So any results of 4x 8GB Samsung B die would be valid as to know what to expect. Just bare in mind some mileage variation, but I doubt huge compatibility issues will occur as that seems to be the bigger concern.
> 
> He also has a R7 1700 like you do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Sounds good. I think it's a good deal, and I can even use this on another build down the line if I ever feel the need to get something else as it seems to be some pretty damn good RAM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's a QUAD kit too btw.


Any downside?


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> TECs or Peltiers need tons of Current (amps)
> 
> You might find this useful.
> Also, miller is a great chap. He might be able to help.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1633281/hwbot-team-cup-2017-team-organization/100_50#post_26231154


Instead of Dry Ice, cooling the water with a couple of peltier devices seems reasonable.

Tested the peltier and works as intended.

Excuse the ghetto setup.

The Peltier device is drawing 160W at 12V (13 Amps)


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*
> 
> Thank you!
> Sounds good. I think it's a good deal, and I can even use this on another build down the line if I ever feel the need to get something else as it seems to be some pretty damn good RAM.
> Any downside?


4 dimms are generally harder/more difficult to clock higher. However, it seems to be easier than doing 2x16gb. So if you need 32gb and want high speeds, 4x8 is recommended. After you get the ram, if you have any issues, you will need to test each ram individually to see if one of them is holding the other three back. Otherwise, you should be able to do 3200 and/or 3333 at cas 14 and tight timings. 3466 will depend on your IMC.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> TECs or Peltiers need tons of Current (amps)
> 
> You might find this useful.
> Also, miller is a great chap. He might be able to help.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1633281/hwbot-team-cup-2017-team-organization/100_50#post_26231154
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of Dry Ice, cooling the water with a couple of peltier devices seems reasonable.
> 
> Tested the peltier and works as intended.
> 
> Excuse the ghetto setup.
> 
> The Peltier device is drawing 160W at 12V (13 Amps)
Click to expand...

Before using a thermo-electric cooler (TEC), one should do an analysis of the thermal path including the new added heat used to power the TEC to determine whether useful cooling will occur. Like classical refrigeration systems, the heat moved from the cold side for a given TEC input power depends on the difference of temperatures one is trying to achieve in an inverse relationship, and vice versa. If one were inserting a TEC between a CPU lid and some cooling system, and, say, 100W of heat were to be moved. It might take 300W of TEC power (now total is 400W) to gain 10C. And the cooler above the TEC would have to achieve the desired hot side temperature moving 400W to the air. Further, there are now two thermal paste barriers of some thermal resistance to account for.

If the TEC(s) are moved to the end of a water loop, the situation is only transferred to another physical location. Even if the water pump adds negligible heat to the water, the TECs still have to take heat from the water and transfer it to a slab-to-air cooler that now has to move high heat quantities over some desired delta-T.

Study the TEC user information at primary TEC manufacturer websites before expecting high heat flows at high delta-Ts. TECs are much less efficient than refrigerant-based heat pumps, albeit usually lower cost and size when small quantities of heat removal are needed.


----------



## CRJ84

I am going a bit crazy with this p-state overclocking.
I have set my vcore to offset + 0.18125 + 1.1875 from pstate0 which gives around 1.373 in windows which is almost correct.
However when I try to put any load on all 8 cores it will only give it 1.330, which will make it crash.
If i apply LLC level 2 it will not crash but still only set the vcore to around 1.35, and not 1.373.

Not sure what I am doing wrong here?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Windows loading etc.


When using Cinebench or Aida64, and it will crash.




Thank you =)


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRJ84*
> 
> I am going a bit crazy with this p-state overclocking.
> I have set my vcore to offset + 0.18125 + 1.1875 from pstate0 which gives around 1.373 in windows which is almost correct.
> However when I try to put any load on all 8 cores it will only give it 1.330, which will make it crash.
> If i apply LLC level 2 it will not crash but still only set the vcore to around 1.35, and not 1.373.
> 
> Not sure what I am doing wrong here?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows loading etc.
> 
> 
> When using Cinebench or Aida64, and it will crash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you =)


It is called vDroop. It is normal and purposefully designed by Intel and AMD to prevent voltage spikes. Ignore how much vdroop you get. Just raise vCore to reach stability and/or until you reach your maximum comfort level of vCore. While you can use LLC, it will cause voltage spikes. As for high idling voltages, you will not need to worry about it so long as there is no current going through (e.g., high/full load), and because you are using P-States (it will downclock and downvolt anyways).


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> It is called vDroop. It is normal and purposefully designed by Intel and AMD to prevent voltage spikes. Ignore how much vdroop you get. Just raise vCore to reach stability and/or until you reach your maximum comfort level of vCore. While you can use LLC, it will cause voltage spikes. As for high idling voltages, you will not need to worry about it so long as there is no current going through (e.g., high/full load), and because you are using P-States (it will downclock and downvolt anyways).


Vdroop is not a design, is an electical feature of every circuit.


----------



## CRJ84

[/SPOILER]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> It is called vDroop. It is normal and purposefully designed by Intel and AMD to prevent voltage spikes. Ignore how much vdroop you get. Just raise vCore to reach stability and/or until you reach your maximum comfort level of vCore. While you can use LLC, it will cause voltage spikes. As for high idling voltages, you will not need to worry about it so long as there is no current going through (e.g., high/full load), and because you are using P-States (it will downclock and downvolt anyways).


Okay thank you, i am not sure i like those high idle voltages, it just sucks it is not able to use the voltage i have set it to, and it only works in "idle".

But thank you for the reply


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Instead of Dry Ice, cooling the water with a couple of peltier devices seems reasonable.
> 
> Tested the peltier and works as intended.
> 
> Excuse the ghetto setup.
> 
> The Peltier device is drawing 160W at 12V (13 Amps)


Pelts work best when placed between the cpu and the waterblock, but you would likely need a higher power pelt to keepnthe cpu at ambient under full load.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Pelts work best when placed between the cpu and the waterblock, but you would likely need a higher power pelt to keepnthe cpu at ambient under full load.


Or a couple of them or 3.

I mean, instead of using them between the block and CPU, use them to cool the water with a thermostat. That allows you to carefully control the temperature of the water and that will prevent the condensation. Also is a non intrusive method.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> 4 dimms are generally harder/more difficult to clock higher. However, it seems to be easier than doing 2x16gb. So if you need 32gb and want high speeds, 4x8 is recommended. After you get the ram, if you have any issues, you will need to test each ram individually to see if one of them is holding the other three back. Otherwise, you should be able to do 3200 and/or 3333 at cas 14 and tight timings. 3466 will depend on your IMC.


I ended up passing on it, and getting a 2x8GB for cheaper. 16GB is more than enough for me right now. You'll know if the whole RGB issue he been fixed already? The whole ordeal with it corrupting RAM timings or something?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Vdroop is not a design, is an electical feature of every circuit.


Load Line Calibration has a specification. So the factor of VDROOP can differ based on spec of load line. I think this is what finalheaven meant. I must place this post as well in my thread section LLC settings on C6H.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Pelts work best when placed between the cpu and the waterblock, but you would likely need a higher power pelt to keepnthe cpu at ambient under full load.


I think Thermo-Electric Coolers are a bit of a waste of time and just another (dodgy, homemade  )system that needs managed and will inevitably fail leading to CPU loss.

If you are going to go super technical then dont piss about, just go for phase change cooling.


----------



## CRJ84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Load Line Calibration has a specification. So the factor of VDROOP can differ based on spec of load line. I think this is what finalheaven meant. I must place this post as well in my thread section LLC settings on C6H.


I am not sure why my vdroop is so high then? From 1.373 to 1.30 when under load.
I do not want to set it to like 1.41 voltsor higher just to push 1.373?


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Load Line Calibration has a specification. So the factor of VDROOP can differ based on spec of load line. I think this is what finalheaven meant. I must place this post as well in my thread section LLC settings on C6H.


Voltage Drop depends on the circuit characteristics and thermals. Has nothing to do with AMD, Intel or NASA.


----------



## WarpenN1

I just bought Thermal Grizzly's Conductonaut just to see how well Ryzen cools off with liquid metal compared traditional Thermal paste.

Should I only apply liquid metal to CPU or both, CPU and water block?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Voltage Drop depends on the circuit characteristics and thermals. Has nothing to do with AMD, Intel or NASA.


I do not dispute circuit does not have this feature void of design.

But based on information given by good sources we can see there is a specification, so it can be altered, which is feature by design.

I do not wish to start post war, but the information is there and we can not ignore changing LLC value changes VDROOP.

So my posts were only to state this.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I do not dispute circuit does not have this feature void of design.
> 
> But based on information given by good sources we can see there is a specification, so it can be altered, which is feature by design.
> 
> I do not wish to start post war, but the information is there and we can not ignore changing LLC value changes VDROOP.
> 
> So my posts were only to state this.


Of course LLC is there to *combat* Vdroop.

LLC does not *change* Vdroop.

It is like.... coolers that combat heat... heat is not a design.


----------



## gupsterg

I give up, I'm showing white flag of submission ....


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I give up, I'm showing white flag of submission ....


Why? I was going to get my Battle Axe +5


----------



## remnants

We need another BIOS update to drop so everyone can concentrate on the important stuff.

Lately the posts by some folks and the subjects pursued are marginal at best -- and my gosh the bickering now.

I am not naming names as I myself don't want to get in a pissing match -- but you know who you are. Many of the long time inmates here are no doubt nodding their heads and saying, "I know that's right!"

I only check this thread very infrequently now as there is very little of interest happening, IMO.

Bye for awhile, lol.


----------



## Mike 3539

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The bug with 20° C offset on CPU sensor in HWiNFO under Asus Crosshair VI Hero, being removed after resume from sleep all X CPU owners get, non X are fine.
> 
> Sense MI Skew: Disabled is the way to roll on UEFI 1401 / 1403 for whichever CPU.
> 
> Temps 4 - 6 hide in HWiNFO. Dump using HWMonitor, total crap IMO, I only use when forced to for a sub on OC esports, etc. Ryzen Master again just get rid of, no use IMO. AiSuite I have 0 experience, something I don't use.
> 
> Use Sense MI Skew: Disabled, do a screen shot of HWiNFO, where you PC has idled and been under load, state room temp and post. I reckon I'd be able to state if all is correct.
> 
> In HWINFO on the bottom left side click < > and you can expand screen and setup in 2 columns and move/rename sensors as you want. My example below.


Thanks for your feedback. I started monitoring Ryzen Master and AI Suite because they are the authoritative (and presumably accurate) temperature readings from the makers of the chip and motherboard. But I agree that they were not helpful. I just discovered HWInfo (much better than HWMonitor); thanks for the tip on multi-columns.

I am frustrated that it is so confusing and difficult to get an accurate CPU temperature reading. But I think I can conclude that my CPU and MB are not uniquely faulty and I can proceed with stress and benchmark testing.

I'm still not sure I know what the 1700X CPU temperatures really are. But setting Sense MI Skew = Disabled and using the CPU Tdie reading (or ASUS CPU reading before any sleep) sounds reasonable. This produces an idle of ~30-31C and a load of ~57-58C (with stock 1403 UEFI in a 24C room with a 212 EVO cooler). Screenprints and a summary table of my results are below.

I have two follow-up questions:

1. Does setting Sense MI Skew to Disabled have any other impact?
2. Is ASUS likely to correct their temp readings in a future UEFI release?

Thanks again for your help.
Mike


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Of course LLC is there to *combat* Vdroop.
> 
> LLC does not *change* Vdroop.
> 
> It is like.... coolers that combat heat... heat is not a design.


I think you know what we mean. Of course if Intel and AMD could choose not to have heat as a byproduct, they would love to do so. But they knew heat would be generated and that it is normal just like vDroop would occur and it is normal. By design, I meant that they were fully aware that vDroop would occur and that it is normal for it to occur.

On a side note, I guess it could have happened where they could have designed around heat and/or vDroop if some sort of breakthrough occurred. Then again, imagining a processor that got colder the faster it ran and we would need to heat the processor for it to run, you would argue that coldness was not a design either...


----------



## ShiftyJ

I got a Code 8 on cold boot today with settings that were Aida64 stable. Hmm.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyJ*
> 
> I got a Code 8 on cold boot today with settings that were Aida64 stable. Hmm.


Any physical dmage to the board? Seen already a few code 8's that are due to damaged boards (physically). Have you tried one stick of RAM at a time, in different slots? You can't get into the BIOS right?


----------



## MynRich

rumor of AGESA 1.0.0.6a Beta BIOS in the works? apparently Prime x370 Asus mobo's have it just not c6h yet according to https://community.amd.com/message/2807333


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I added an auto filter, block member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 2nd user in many forums I visit over the course of several years.


only 2? Lol - you are a man of patience, I have a list of members blocked.


----------



## ShiftyJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*
> 
> Any physical dmage to the board? Seen already a few code 8's that are due to damaged boards (physically). Have you tried one stick of RAM at a time, in different slots? You can't get into the BIOS right?


No physical damage and I'm booted into windows now. I just had to reset the CMOS and its working fine. I hope it doesn't happen again though...


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RogRyzen*
> 
> hi group new here. struggling with booting, could i get some help here please it's a new build


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MynRich*
> 
> rumor of AGESA 1.0.0.6a Beta BIOS in the works? apparently Prime x370 Asus mobo's have it just not c6h yet according to https://community.amd.com/message/2807333


What is the difference between AGESA 1.0.0.6a and AGESA 1.0.0.6 ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> What is the difference between AGESA 1.0.0.6a and AGESA 1.0.0.6 ?


I doubt anyone knows except the guys working on it.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyJ*
> 
> No physical damage and I'm booted into windows now. I just had to reset the CMOS and its working fine. I hope it doesn't happen again though...


Code 8 is just a windows crash if your system is running, i used to get it with my buggy msi afterburner, sometimes at launch would launch, freeze, then Code 8. Hitting reset would boot it right up, once or twice in the past 4months or so ive had to clear CMOS once. Ab is fixed not and i haven't had a code 8 in ages, I've had windows device_drive_stuck_in_thread errors though and thats about it.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyJ*
> 
> I got a Code 8 on cold boot today with settings that were Aida64 stable. Hmm.


Now this is where the point against the guy who insisted Aida 64 is giving him the best results when stress testing is proven.


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MynRich*
> 
> rumor of AGESA 1.0.0.6a Beta BIOS in the works? apparently Prime x370 Asus mobo's have it just not c6h yet according to https://community.amd.com/message/2807333


We are "Heroes" customers not Prime.
Me at least im still busy to understand why in uefi 1201 i had stable 3.93GHZ at 1.395V(8h or prime95) and now in 1403 i can't pass the second test with 1.439V


----------



## roybotnik

Well this is awesome. Passed 7 hours of aida cache/mem test and and hour of full y-cruncher using the settings from my previous post, except with tRFC loosened to 380.

Finally stable with dual rank and good timings, yay











Original post with the details: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/23460#post_26232488


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Now this is where the point against the guy who insisted Aida 64 is giving him the best results when stress testing is proven.


I've been reading a lot of your posts -- over in the Ryzen owners club thread as well and props for your knowledge -- but c'mon, let it go. Are you really that insecure that you have to keep bringing it up, "I was right!" over and over. Sheesh. Just be a pro and let it go. (Hey, that rhymed...)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Now this is where the point against the guy who insisted Aida 64 is giving him the best results when stress testing is proven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reading a lot of your posts -- over in the Ryzen owners club thread as well and props for your knowledge -- but c'mon, let it go. Are you really that insecure that you have to keep bringing it up, "I was right!" over and over. Sheesh. Just be a pro and let it go. (Hey, that rhymed...)
Click to expand...

I can. But not until that taboo is gone.









Just kidding. I am not saying I am right. Just really wanna clear things up to other users as that has been proven to be a failure point on most occasions.
It's the end-users that get rekt with misinformation. I have no issues when people won't listen.


----------



## usoldier

Hey guys does anyone know how much watts can the pump header supply , basicly i want to know if i can buy this pump from EK https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xres-100-ddc-mx-3-1-pwm-incl-pump

Also would like to know if the motherboard actualy turns of if the pump fails . Thanks


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Hey guys does anyone know how much watts can the pump header supply , basicly i want to know if i can buy this pump from EK https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xres-100-ddc-mx-3-1-pwm-incl-pump
> 
> Also would like to know if the motherboard actualy turns of if the pump fails . Thanks


That is the PWM Version that will be easy for any header to Push. That pump is the 10W version.

The motherboard will eventually shut down due to Thermal Protection if the pump fails.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Now this is where the point against the guy who insisted Aida 64 is giving him the best results when stress testing is proven.


That isn't what I said, thst was never what I said, though it appears to be what you heard.

Anyway, a code 8 at cold boot happens on this platform from time to time, my c6h / 1700 that runs 100% stock clocks and 2133 memory with gave me a code 8 at cold boot last week.

And you were still wrong....


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I can. But not until that taboo is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding. I am not saying I am right. Just really wanna clear things up to other users as that has been proven to be a failure point on most occasions.
> It's the end-users that get rekt with misinformation. I have no issues when people won't listen.


I totally understand bro.....

I lose it when people spread misinformation.

For what it's worth.... we both know AIDA64 is only useful for its memory bench. AIDA64's Cache stress test is useful on Intel CPU's, however on Ryzen we can't touch the Cache clock speed so it's a moot point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> That isn't what I said, thst was never what I said, though it appears to be what you heard.
> 
> Anyway, a code 8 at cold boot happens on this platform from time to time, my c6h / 1700 that runs 100% stock clocks and 2133 memory with gave me a code 8 at cold boot last week.
> 
> And you were still wrong....


Heeeere comes the misinformation....

I'll explain this quickly for you........ The Ryzen "Platform" is absolutely not to blame for your issues. A Code 8 on a cold boot with YOUR CH6+RAM Combo is meaningless. Here is why..... I've never once had a Code 8 on a cold boot. Ever.

I am sure many others can attest to this too. So saying the "Platform" itself is the issue, by saying "Anyway, a code 8 at cold boot happens on this platform from time to time".

Just wanted to be the one to inform you, that you are completely wrong.

There is something up with either your CH6 itself (Multiple posts in the thread denote issues with Code 8 and some of them inevitably find out that a part is either loose or completely ripped off the board), or your Mobo+RAM combo is not working properly.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I can. But not until that taboo is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding. I am not saying I am right. Just really wanna clear things up to other users as that has been proven to be a failure point on most occasions.
> It's the end-users that get rekt with misinformation. I have no issues when people won't listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally understand bro.....
> 
> I lose it when people spread misinformation.
> 
> For what it's worth.... we both know AIDA64 is only useful for its memory bench. AIDA64's Cache stress test is useful on Intel CPU's, however on Ryzen we can't touch the Cache clock speed so it's a moot point.
Click to expand...

Isolated Cache Test is actually very quick on this platform when RAM is Overclocked.

Same draw as Prime. And can force a Shut down within 10 minutes on a Vcore discrepancy of 0.025V.









When coupled with other subtests, or any other subtest isolated other than Cache, Aida is pretty useless up to 0.050V less than what other stress tests require. Including Realbench.

Edit: I wasn't able to catch that. You sir have a great timing!







+1

Obviously, my posts that debunked his theory is still not enough. ugh


----------



## mus1mus

I iz wrong @Gadfly
Obviously, hotter is better right?


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Isolated Cache Test is actually very quick on this platform when RAM is Overclocked.
> 
> Same draw as Prime. And can force a Shut down within 10 minutes on a Vcore discrepancy of 0.025V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When coupled with other subtests, or any other subtest isolated other than Cache, Aida is pretty useless up to 0.050V less than what other stress tests require. Including Realbench.
> 
> Edit: I wasn't able to catch that. You sir have a great timing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> Obviously, my posts that debunked his theory is still not enough. ugh


Good to know. I assumed the Cache test would be useless more or less for Ryzen.... But know knows with AIDA's stress tests.... lol.

Haha, well.... as I said.... I really don't like the spread of misinformation.

I work extremely hard (as many of us do, you included) to KNOW what I am talking about. If you look at all of my posts on this forum you might find 1 or 2 of me asking for help. Point being, people like us put in the work and make sure our answers are correct. We do this by READING everything we can, I've read every post on this thread.... I'm sure you have too. After doing our due dilligance, then our advice still falls on deaf ears? I fully understand your plight my brother... heh.


----------



## mus1mus

Check the result above.








see the difference in Run Times? Nothing has been changed there.
Look at the graph as well for Power Draw mapped for both tests.

Results are repeatable enough to get into a conclusion that the other test is pretty useless and should not be advised.
P.S. 3rd run of Cache Only Test - didn't fail for 7 minutes. Goes straight into Shutdown with Code 8.

Next up, Aida Cache Only vs Prime.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I iz wrong @Gadfly
> Obviously, hotter is better right?


You are still off on your own tangent, and you still didn't listen to a word I said. So you just keep on doing .. .well.. whatever it is that you are doing over-there.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> I totally understand bro.....
> 
> I lose it when people spread misinformation.
> 
> For what it's worth.... we both know AIDA64 is only useful for its memory bench. AIDA64's Cache stress test is useful on Intel CPU's, however on Ryzen we can't touch the Cache clock speed so it's a moot point.
> Heeeere comes the misinformation....
> 
> I'll explain this quickly for you........ The Ryzen "Platform" is absolutely not to blame for your issues. A Code 8 on a cold boot with YOUR CH6+RAM Combo is meaningless. Here is why..... I've never once had a Code 8 on a cold boot. Ever.
> 
> I am sure many others can attest to this too. So saying the "Platform" itself is the issue, by saying "Anyway, a code 8 at cold boot happens on this platform from time to time".
> 
> Just wanted to be the one to inform you, that you are completely wrong.
> 
> There is something up with either your CH6 itself (Multiple posts in the thread denote issues with Code 8 and some of them inevitably find out that a part is either loose or completely ripped off the board), or your Mobo+RAM combo is not working properly.


No, it is not just this one board, or this one board and ram combo, cold boot issues are well documented on this board (as well as other boards as well), by a lot more people than just myself, to include Elmor.

Yes there has been a few people with code 8 issues due to physical damage around the DRAM VRM, but they are not just cold boot code 8's, they are either random code 8's, or always code 8's, some which can be induced / resolved with pressure of a finger on the loose component if I recall the posts correctly.

So yes, there are cold boot issues on this platform.

Moving on...


----------



## MynRich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> What is the difference between AGESA 1.0.0.6a and AGESA 1.0.0.6 ?


supposedly better support for higher freq ram? apparently adds 4133,4266, and maybe one more?


----------



## mus1mus

OMNG!


----------



## Naeem

anyone found any solution for RAM not booting into its set speed after a power cut ?

i am running 2933mhz wich works fine untill i get a power cut and than it keep booting into 2133mhz untill i go into BIOS change RAM settings and Save it

please inbox me as it's hard to read back replies on here with so many people posting

i am running BIOS 1401 this issue was even worse with 1403

my settings are as follow

CPU 1800X @ 3.9 ghz 100 x 39

RAM : F4-3000C16Q-32GTZR

Manual timings : 16 18 18 38 56
ProcODT 40ohm

1T

GDM disbaled


----------



## mus1mus

Look up *Fail_Count.*

Default is 1.
Set it to at least 4.

3 is not enough for the board to train at 3200 on mine.


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Look up *Fail_Count.*
> 
> Default is 1.
> Set it to at least 4.
> 
> 3 is not enough for the board to train at 3200 on mine.


my ram boots @ 2933mhz without any issue if i set the timings and save it always get issue once i get power cut wich is very often in my area settings fail count to 3 will not boot and i could not join CS:GO compatitive game in given leave time anyway i will try and see


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Check the result above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see the difference in Run Times? Nothing has been changed there.
> Look at the graph as well for Power Draw mapped for both tests.
> 
> Results are repeatable enough to get into a conclusion that the other test is pretty useless and should not be advised.
> P.S. 3rd run of Cache Only Test - didn't fail for 7 minutes. Goes straight into Shutdown with Code 8.
> 
> Next up, Aida Cache Only vs Prime.


HMPH!

Again, good to know.

I'm trying this myself. 1 min.... Not to say you're wrong in anyway.... I want to try this myself. LOL.

My CPU's always love me for the crap I put them through.... haha.

This R7 1700 requires LLC @ Level 3 and 1.425v to be stable at 4ghz. I'm really not into accepting less so I run it like this. My temps help a bit I'm sure longevity wise, however I understand I am an idiot for doing so. 3.9ghz takes 1.350v with no LLC.... Obviously a dumb move. R7 1700 can be had for $320 CDN now here so I reeeeally dont care tbh.

I'll ride this at 4.0ghz until Ryzen 2 and then set it to stock and give it away or use it in a server underclocked.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> my ram boots @ 2933mhz without any issue if i set the timings and save it always get issue once i get power cut wich is very often in my area settings fail count to 3 will not boot and i could not join CS:GO compatitive game in given leave time anyway i will try and see


0.05V more in SOC Voltage did it for me (now I never have cold boot problems), maybe it needs to warmup....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Check the result above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see the difference in Run Times? Nothing has been changed there.
> Look at the graph as well for Power Draw mapped for both tests.
> 
> Results are repeatable enough to get into a conclusion that the other test is pretty useless and should not be advised.
> P.S. 3rd run of Cache Only Test - didn't fail for 7 minutes. Goes straight into Shutdown with Code 8.
> 
> Next up, Aida Cache Only vs Prime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HMPH!
> 
> Again, good to know.
> 
> I'm trying this myself. 1 min.... Not to say you're wrong in anyway.... I want to try this myself. LOL.
> 
> My CPU's always love me for the crap I put them through.... haha.
> 
> This R7 1700 requires LLC @ Level 3 and 1.425v to be stable at 4ghz. I'm really not into accepting less so I run it like this. My temps help a bit I'm sure longevity wise, however I understand I am an idiot for doing so. 3.9ghz takes 1.350v with no LLC.... Obviously a dumb move. R7 1700 can be had for $320 CDN now here so I reeeeally dont care tbh.
> 
> I'll ride this at 4.0ghz until Ryzen 2 and then set it to stock and give it away or use it in a server underclocked.
Click to expand...

That is still a good scaling IMO.

Mine needs to be at 1.25 LLC 3 for 4.0 and 1.35 LLC3 for 4.1. Needs more than 1.5 for 4.2.

Somehow, past a certain threshold, chip will require more VCore than the previous jump in frequency.

No such thing as linear scaling past that point. You'll be battling heat and Voltage requirement that I never advise anyone to set a hard value to achieve when overclocking these chips.

An abrupt change in VCore requirement is a clue that the chip is past it's efficiency curve. The Stilt mentioned that early in Ryzen launch.

Let me know how you go. I won't take it badly if your results do not go inline with mine.


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> 0.05V more in SOC Voltage did it for me (now I never have cold boot problems), maybe it needs to warmup....


my room temp is always around 30-35c and i am on 1.15v SOC already this happens even if i am gaming for hours and my pc restarts all of sudden


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> 0.05V more in SOC Voltage did it for me (now I never have cold boot problems), maybe it needs to warmup....
> 
> 
> 
> my room temp is always around 30-35c and i am on 1.15v SOC already this happens even if i am gaming for hours and *my pc restarts all of sudden*
Click to expand...

Ain't that a stability issue?


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That is still a good scaling IMO.
> 
> Mine needs to be at 1.25 LLC 3 for 4.0 and 1.35 LLC3 for 4.1. Needs more than 1.5 for 4.2.
> 
> Somehow, past a certain threshold, chip will require more VCore than the previous jump in frequency.
> 
> No such thing as linear scaling past that point. You'll be battling heat and Voltage requirement that I never advise anyone to set a hard value to achieve when overclocking these chips.
> 
> An abrupt change in VCore requirement is a clue that the chip is past it's efficiency curve. The Stilt mentioned that early in Ryzen launch.
> 
> Let me know how you go. I won't take it badly if your results do not go inline with mine.


You sir a liiiiitle bit of a bastard for having a decent Ryzen CPU. Mine won't do anything over 4.0ghz in any sense of the word.

Yours does scale quite linearly up until 4.1ghz it seems. 4.2ghz requires WAY too much to use daily of course, so that would be our "efficiency curve a la mus1mus". LOL.

Oh, also..... I would never advise someone to use 1.425v or set a hard value and stick with it at the cost of their CPU's lifespan. I personally choose to do this, knowing I could be degrading as we speak. I have a very nice custom loop attached to my R7 1700. I load at 58c Small FFT P95 with my current loop.... I do believe with the CPU most of the time being around 19c idle and 30-35c while gaming will help it last longer at these voltages.

I do appreciate the advice. Sound advice is sound advice, however it shouldn't be aimed at me.... A bit more of an enthusiast than you seem to think. Haha.









As I said before though,I only require this CPU to be at 4.0ghz until Ryzen 2. Their refined process should see us at least 400mhz more per core. IMO.


----------



## gupsterg

@Mike 3539

1. None I'm aware of.
2. I think they will, they have been addressing issues.

@Jpmboy








, "the club" is growing for sure







.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Mike 3539
> 
> 1. None I'm aware of.
> 2. I think they will, they have been addressing issues.
> 
> @Jpmboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , "the club" is growing for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm not sure of I have addressed you yet, however if not.... Great job with your Ryzen Essentials thread man. Really.

Saved me so much time the day I obtained my CH6 and is the reason why I can run 3466mhz CL14-14-14-14-28-1T.

Quick question.... I know you run 3333mhz with The Stilt's fast timings. You seem to swear by it, LOL. I was thinking of lowering my DRAM strap a notch and testing those timings out myself. Worth it?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That is still a good scaling IMO.
> 
> Mine needs to be at 1.25 LLC 3 for 4.0 and 1.35 LLC3 for 4.1. Needs more than 1.5 for 4.2.
> 
> Somehow, past a certain threshold, chip will require more VCore than the previous jump in frequency.
> 
> No such thing as linear scaling past that point. You'll be battling heat and Voltage requirement that I never advise anyone to set a hard value to achieve when overclocking these chips.
> 
> An abrupt change in VCore requirement is a clue that the chip is past it's efficiency curve. The Stilt mentioned that early in Ryzen launch.
> 
> Let me know how you go. I won't take it badly if your results do not go inline with mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sir a liiiiitle bit of a bastard for having a decent Ryzen CPU. Mine won't do anything over 4.0ghz in any sense of the word.
> 
> Yours does scale quite linearly up until 4.1ghz it seems. 4.2ghz requires WAY too much to use daily of course, so that would be our "efficiency curve a la mus1mus". LOL.
> 
> Oh, also..... I would never advise someone to use 1.425v or set a hard value and stick with it at the cost of their CPU's lifespan. I personally choose to do this, knowing I could be degrading as we speak. I have a very nice custom loop attached to my R7 1700. I load at 58c Small FFT P95 with my current loop.... I do believe with the CPU most of the time being around 19c idle and 30-35c while gaming will help it last longer at these voltages.
> 
> I do appreciate the advice. Sound advice is sound advice, however it shouldn't be aimed at me.... A bit more of an enthusiast than you seem to think. Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said before though,I only require this CPU to be at 4.0ghz until Ryzen 2. Their refined process should see us at least 400mhz more per core. IMO.
Click to expand...

Noo sir. Was not aimed at you. It's for the other guys who will be reading this.

I got lucky with this chip. I bought this in the hope of competing in an Asus Comp in HWBOT a couple of months back. Thinking, the team lacks the 1800X.
Immediately after buying it, I checked our team stats and found that we actually need a 1700X and not what I just bought thinking what a waste of money!








I face palmed at my purchase only to test it doing freaking amazing!

So yeah. Not soo bad of a purchase I should say.


----------



## mus1mus

@nexxusty

Worth a try IMO.

Here is the Comparison for Aida64 Cache Only vs Prime Custom Blend:




Yeah, not enough run for Prime in the SS, but that is because I want to capture the graph from Aida Cache and Prime side by side.
Prime is still running BTW.

VCore is actually adjusted for Aida Cache and not for Prime. 0.0125 less Fails Aida.









HWInfo Crapped out. Feels being on DICE. LOL


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Noo sir. Was not aimed at you. It's for the other guys who will be reading this.
> 
> I got lucky with this chip. I bought this in the hope of competing in an Asus Comp in HWBOT a couple of months back. Thinking, the team lacks the 1800X.
> Immediately after buying it, I checked our team stats and found that we actually need a 1700X and not what I just bought thinking what a waste of money!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I face palmed at my purchase only to test it doing freaking amazing!
> 
> So yeah. Not soo bad of a purchase I should say.


Ahh ok, my apologies then. It's late here and it seems I have misconstrued your post.

Aww bro... LOL, not laughing at you... The situation though..... That sucks a bit Bromo Erectus, I feel ya.

Hey at least you got a great CPU. I might sell this R7 1700 as a 3.9ghz CPU and buy an R7 1800x. The MAJORITY, if not all of them I have seen overclocked by competent people have much less voltage requirements. I have yet to see an R7 1700 be stable at 4.1ghz or 4.2ghz without chip killing/degrading voltages.

I would LOVE 4.1ghz at 1.35v LLC3. Works out to about 1.362-1.375v no? When loading, the upward Vcore spike?

Either way, I would load at around 55c with a CPU like that in my loop @ 4.1ghz & 1.35v-1.375v.

Gimmie bro..... GIMM0RZ NAO!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @nexxusty
> 
> Worth a try IMO.
> 
> Here is the Comparison for Aida64 Cache Only vs Prime Custom Blend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, not enough run for Prime in the SS, but that is because I want to capture the graph from Aida Cache and Prime side by side.
> Prime is still running BTW.
> 
> VCore is actually adjusted for Aida Cache and not for Prime. 0.0125 less Fails Aida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HWInfo Crapped out. Feels being on DICE. LOL


Wow.... I seriously cannot believe that wattage difference. Everything but SOC is higher in wattage.

I didn't try this yet. I am going to now. Will report back.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> I'm not sure of I have addressed you yet, however if not.... Great job with your Ryzen Essentials thread man. Really.
> 
> Saved me so much time the day I obtained my CH6 and is the reason why I can run 3466mhz CL14-14-14-14-28-1T.
> 
> Quick question.... I know you run 3333mhz with The Stilt's fast timings. You seem to swear by it, LOL. I was thinking of lowering my DRAM strap a notch and testing those timings out myself. Worth it?


No worries







, you have in the past stated how you found the thread handy, so glad it helped, as it has me







. I reckon we had some real good info from people quoted in that thread, so real credit is to them IMO







.

You got nothing to lose trying The Stilt's timings IMO, but 3466MHz CL14-14-14-14-28-1T is pretty darn good IMO







. There is also a 3466MHz setup of his in that section, that may have tighter sub timings then your current setup, so you could opt to tweak 3466MHz.

So I'd compare benches, etc and see what is working best for you.

I swear by his 3333MHz Fast setup as:-

a) worked well for me.

b) HW I have has not liked 3466MHz tight only loose, so 3333MHz Fast is optimal for me.

My rig is now on something like 55hrs uptime on [email protected], shame [email protected] server seems to have conked out, so no GPU work units coming in/out







.



*** edit ***

GPU work units incoming now







.


----------



## ShiftyJ

What is the best ram I can buy for compatibility? G.Skill Flare X or how is Trident Z RGB?


----------



## DSDV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyJ*
> 
> What is the best ram I can buy for compatibility? G.Skill Flare X or how is Trident Z RGB?


trident z without rgb








the rgb can cause trouble and is more expensive.
but flare x should also be ok








the trident have better ic quality imo.
but gskill claims flare x is special for am4.

I would pick a speed / cas
and than go for the cheaper one


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you have in the past stated how you found the thread handy, so glad it helped, as it has me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I reckon we had some real good info from people quoted in that thread, so real credit is to them IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> You got nothing to lose trying The Stilt's timings IMO, but 3466MHz CL14-14-14-14-28-1T is pretty darn good IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . There is also a 3466MHz setup of his in that section, that may have tighter sub timings then your current setup, so you could opt to tweak 3466MHz.
> 
> So I'd compare benches, etc and see what is working best for you.
> 
> I swear by his 3333MHz Fast setup as:-
> 
> a) worked well for me.
> 
> b) HW I have has not liked 3466MHz tight only loose, so 3333MHz Fast is optimal for me.
> 
> My rig is now on something like 55hrs uptime on [email protected], shame [email protected] server seems to have conked out, so no GPU work units coming in/out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> *** edit ***
> 
> GPU work units incoming now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Actually.... my stable 3466mhz setting is pretty much a mirror image of The Stilts timings. In fact they are, hehe. The only difference is, I am using 1.5v VDDR. I know my RAM voltage is (basically) maxed out so I find stability and see how far I can take it back. I am comfortable with 1.45v 24/7, that is the top end of where I would end up.

Honestly, I am quite sure even 1.5v would be fine 24/7. With no degradation. The Samsung B-Die DIMMS I currently possess never rise higher than 35c. At full load for hours, active cooling and removal of the heatspreader works wonders for temps I have found.

No wandering bits because I am using high voltages. This method works well for me, always has.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyJ*
> 
> What is the best ram I can buy for compatibility? G.Skill Flare X or how is Trident Z RGB?


Any Samsung B-Die RAM.

Google it and you'll find a list of B-Die kits somewhere.


----------



## gupsterg

@nexxusty

Then I reckon it's waste of time going to 3333MHz. You are at good timings for 3466MHz. If VDIMM was a concern for you then I would say try 3333MHz Fast.

@ShiftyJ

In OP of my thread is Ryzen Memory IC thread link, have view of that as well as other guidance members have given.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @nexxusty
> 
> Then I reckon it's waste of time going to 3333MHz. You are at good timings for 3466MHz. If VDIMM was a concern for you then I would say try 3333MHz Fast.
> 
> @ShiftyJ
> 
> In OP of my thread is Ryzen Memory IC thread link, have view of that as well as other guidance members have given.


Agreed. Although I do appreciate your input man.

Really I'm a leech, who leeches off all of your findings. Well, the findings I deem credible anyway. Best way to put it. LOL.

I have NO idea how you and the "Boys" of the forum find the time to test so many settings. Then write about it in such extreme detail.

For us that don't mind reading, but not necessarily typing..... huge boone to us.

Anyway, I do want to see if I can possibly have 3333mhz close to my 3466mhz profile in bandwidth and latency..... however with (hopefully) lower voltage than even 1.45v. SOC is at 1.1v. There are no improvements going over 1.1v it seems, so SOC should be fine unless we have more Magic coming from a new AGESA revision.

Which I am not holding my breath for. I suspect we are close to our max. 3600mhz with maybe some tighter timings. That is the area I believe we will land and stay in.


----------



## pig666eon

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/asus-releases-rog-crosshair-vi-extreme.html


----------



## arcDaniel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pig666eon*
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/asus-releases-rog-crosshair-vi-extreme.html


nice, but nothing so exciting, that I will give my C6Hero away.


----------



## gupsterg

@nexxusty

I like meddling with PC more than gaming TBH







.

VDIMM / SOC value aspects that made opt for 3333MHz Fast, I use 1.375V / 1.05V. SOC: 1V passes ~9hrs GSAT/HCI Memtest, IBT AVX custom 13312MB needs SOC as 1.05V on my HW.

3466MHz loose needs SOC: ~1.125V, that's only GSAT / HCI Memtest tested, so I expect for IBT AVX custom 13312MB it to rise. I can get away with 1.375V VDIMM IIRC, will need to check my scribbles







.

We may have seen the "best" of what we can expect from AGESA on RAM. I reckon now any tweaks to IMC FW are gonna be minor compared to what AGESA 1.0.0.6 brought, but if we get surprised be nice, but AMD and AIBs have lot going on. If they had say less releases this year perhaps we'd see more concerted effort on x platform.

IIRC Ryzen though is using the RAM more efficiently than Intel. Anyhow Intel is now moot point for me. SKL and KBL did not excite me to buy over my DC, so glad Ryzen was released. It's met my expectations and then some.

[email protected] still going for me, but going to be soon turned off, as the 1800X is "out for delivery" to me







. Just having that buzz of expectant new HW to play with at the moment







. It may turn to joy or frustration later.

@arcDaniel

+1, the difference of C6E are not enough for me to swap over. If I do see one on promo and can off load my C6H without making a loss, I'd be happy to give it a whirl







.


----------



## hurricane28

Hi guys,

I was bored so i decide to do a little testing with surprising results.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









I noticed that not Prime95 but IBT AVX draws more power while other people claim that it's Prime95.. In my testing Prime95 draws just as much power as AIDA64.. I tried small FFT's and large FFT's but it draws about the same power..


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @nexxusty
> 
> I like meddling with PC more than gaming TBH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> VDIMM / SOC value aspects that made opt for 3333MHz Fast, I use 1.375V / 1.05V. SOC: 1V passes ~9hrs GSAT/HCI Memtest, IBT AVX custom 13312MB needs SOC as 1.05V on my HW.
> 
> 3466MHz loose needs SOC: ~1.125V, that's only GSAT / HCI Memtest tested, so I expect for IBT AVX custom 13312MB it to rise. I can get away with 1.375V VDIMM IIRC, will need to check my scribbles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> We may have seen the "best" of what we can expect from AGESA on RAM. I reckon now any tweaks to IMC FW are gonna be minor compared to what AGESA 1.0.0.6 brought, but if we get surprised be nice, but AMD and AIBs have lot going on. If they had say less releases this year perhaps we'd see more concerted effort on x platform.
> 
> IIRC Ryzen though is using the RAM more efficiently than Intel. Anyhow Intel is now moot point for me. SKL and KBL did not excite me to buy over my DC, so glad Ryzen was released. It's met my expectations and then some.
> 
> [email protected] still going for me, but going to be soon turned off, as the 1800X is "out for delivery" to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just having that buzz of expectant new HW to play with at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It may turn to joy or frustration later.
> 
> @arcDaniel
> 
> +1, the difference of C6E are not enough for me to swap over. If I do see one on promo and can off load my C6H without making a loss, I'd be happy to give it a whirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


@gupsterg

I used to game like crazy bro.... all the time. Until I found overclocking, this was truly with the first PC I paid my own earned money for.... a Celeron 300a & an Abit BH6, with a TNT2 32mb Vanilla. I was 16 at that point.

I FIRST REALLY started to get into overclocking even earlier when the following happened...... I was OC'ing my Pentium 200 MMX. The board didn't have an 83 mhz jumper (largely because 83mhz was unstable on most IDE controllers and/or HDD's) and by looking at what combination was not used with the jumper settings the board showed me, I was able to find 83mhz and it was actually "stable". It didn't crash anyway.









After that free performance boost (I was CPU limited with my Voodoo 1 & 2 with this CPU) I was hooked. *For ever*. That and getting my TNT2 to TNT2 Ultra speeds with the addition of a simple 40mm fan..... hehe.

Jesus I was 13 then.... *That was 21 years ago*.... LOL. Ahhhh! I'm becoming an old man!!!

I will see if I can lower my SOC even more..... I will test IBT with a 13gb size and see if I am truly stable at 1.1v.

Nah you know, the Ryzen IMC is at it's limits. The last 3 updates have been massive and really brought it into it's own memory wise.... on B-die only still however. We will see in future updates more compatibility with other kits and that is about it I'd say. I really highly doubt anyone will ever run 3733mhz or 3866mhz and those are the next steps.

I know that is going to be a good 1800x, and I'll tell you why. Because I already want to curse at you for having a good one, call it premonition or whatever. Heh, enjoy that CPU my friend.

Let us know of course how she handles.


----------



## gupsterg

@nexxusty

Yeah I've had some fun times on past HW







. I luv'd my Abit NF7, doing pencil mods, etc. Another great board I enjoyed thoroughly was DFi LanParty UT NF4 Ultra-D IIRC. ATi 9800 Pro was another fave piece of HW, also the GTX 8800 was so memorable. Got some screenies of them on backups, etc







.

Yeah HW / OC'ing can be this bug that when bites your done for







.

True, Samsung B die at present is best for compatibility / tweak ability, etc. I too think as AGESA progress other RAM IC should become better for use, but dunno.

Well I hope your premonition is spot on, will be fun and I'll enjoy your cursing







. Either way I reckon I got a decent enough R7 1700 to fall back on if the R7 1800X isn't great. I really just can't get over the price to performance of the R7 1700. I flogged by Wraith Spire RGB on a ebay FVF promo, would you believe it someone paid £50 for it, I netted ~£45. So you can see why the R7 1800X has to be really impressive on CPU / RAM MHz attained for me to keep. As I'm sucker for price/performance. The R7 1800X was discounted other wise I wouldn't have even got one to try.

I would never hold out on sharing how she is







, so be primed for shares on how it goes.

Originally I wasn't gonna jump on Ryzen, as I thought the extra cores may not really benefit me for gaming I do, but then I thought encoding / [email protected] will rock on Ryzen. I was up for the R5 1600/X TBH, but as I couldn't wait to scratch the itch, created by Ryzen hype / perf.predication, etc, I went R7 1700 for pre-order.


----------



## Clukos

A good benchmark to check memory performance: http://www.caselab.okstate.edu/research/euler3dbenchmark.html

This is what I'm getting at 4.0GHz with 2666 + auto timings:










And this is what I'm getting at 4.0GHz with 3466 + tweaked sub-timings and primary timings:










A 39% increase in performance _just_ by changing memory speed and timings









Fast and helpful tool, and very sensitive to memory performance


----------



## kazama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> A good benchmark to check memory performance: http://www.caselab.okstate.edu/research/euler3dbenchmark.html
> 
> This is what I'm getting at 4.0GHz with 2666 + auto timings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what I'm getting at 4.0GHz with 3466 + tweaked sub-timings and primary timings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fast and helpful tool, and very sensitive to memory performance


What memory timmings are you running now at 3466? a couple of bios back your timmings work very fine with my ram.Since 14xx bios cant get those timmings.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazama*
> 
> What memory timmings are you running now at 3466? a couple of bios back your timmings work very fine with my ram.Since 14xx bios cant get those timmings.












1.45 vdimm + vboot for the ram (haven't tested less, might be doable)
1.175 vsoc LLC2 (allows me to use less vcore, I have to use more for stability with 1.15vsoc)
60 ohm
GD enabled (disabled I have to use 1.6 to get the ram stable and the performance difference is minimal).


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers for share







, will try. How is consistency / variation of benchmark run to run on same "profile"?


----------



## kazama

Thanks for share, will test later


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers for share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , will try. How is consistency / variation of benchmark run to run on same "profile"?


It's very consistent from what I've seen, and it only takes like 20 seconds to run so it's very useful for testing different configs


----------



## gupsterg

Sweet, thank you







.


----------



## hurricane28

Hello?

I posted something and it would be nice to get some feedback...


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hello?
> 
> I posted something and it would be nice to get some feedback...


Yes IBT AVX is the worst of them all in terms of power draw _on my system_. I would advise against using it for long periods of time, much like any other power virus.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> @Gupsterg
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I used to game like crazy bro.... all the time. Until I found overclocking, this was truly with the first PC I paid my own earned money for.... a Celeron 300a & an Abit BH6, with a TNT2 32mb Vanilla. I was 16 at that point.
> 
> I FIRST REALLY started to get into overclocking even earlier when the following happened...... I was OC'ing my Pentium 200 MMX. The board didn't have an 83 mhz jumper (largely because 83mhz was unstable on most IDE controllers and/or HDD's) and by looking at what combination was not used with the jumper settings the board showed me, I was able to find 83mhz and it was actually "stable". It didn't crash anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that free performance boost (I was CPU limited with my Voodoo 1 & 2 with this CPU) I was hooked. *For ever*. That and getting my TNT2 to TNT2 Ultra speeds with the addition of a simple 40mm fan..... hehe.
> 
> Jesus I was 13 then.... *That was 21 years ago*.... LOL. Ahhhh! I'm becoming an old man!!!
> 
> I will see if I can lower my SOC even more..... I will test IBT with a 13gb size and see if I am truly stable at 1.1v.
> 
> Nah you know, the Ryzen IMC is at it's limits. The last 3 updates have been massive and really brought it into it's own memory wise.... on B-die only still however. We will see in future updates more compatibility with other kits and that is about it I'd say. I really highly doubt anyone will ever run 3733mhz or 3866mhz and those are the next steps.
> 
> I know that is going to be a good 1800x, and I'll tell you why. Because I already want to curse at you for having a good one, call it premonition or whatever. Heh, enjoy that CPU my friend.
> 
> Let us know of course how she handles.


Dam n! seems enormous to my story







Didnt thought somebody ever will tell about VOODOO cards!








thanks this made me happy on a certain way..hehe


----------



## Deinien

Hi, can somebody please guide me step by step on how to overclock my RAM past 3200mhz? I have G Skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZR. I'd appreciate it if you can show me screen shots of the bios so that I can mimic the exact settings for my RAM. Thank you.


----------



## diaaablo

ASUS Republic of Gamers Announces Crosshair VI Extreme
An X370 motherboard like no other, the ROG Crosshair VI Extreme is designed for gamers and power users looking to maximize AMD Ryzen performance


TAIPEI, Taiwan, July 20, 2017 - ASUS Republic of Gamers (ROG) motherboards can trace their lineage back over a decade to the original Crosshair for AMD® Athlon™ 64 processors, so it's only fitting that the new ROG Crosshair VI Extreme brings AMD Ryzen™ up to speed with our latest innovations. The latest Crosshair is tailored for the high-end machines that PC enthusiasts dream of building - and overclockers need - to unleash Ryzen's raw potential. The result is an X370 motherboard that gives Ryzen the high-end foundation it deserves.

Celebrate the revival
The ROG Crosshair VI Extreme is a true heavyweight among AMD Socket AM4 motherboards. It's loaded with features designed for the PC gaming enthusiast and serious overclocker without sacrificing one for the other like so many competing products. It is this attention to user needs that defines the Crosshair VI Extreme - and the hallmark of ROG engineering and design. For additional information, images and exclusive features of this unique motherboard, check out our launch article at ROG.

Well, I think, that with this bios/agesa version I will not improve a lot more, than I got now. So I decide to keep my current settings for next bios improvements.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> A good benchmark to check memory performance: http://www.caselab.okstate.edu/research/euler3dbenchmark.html
> 
> This is what I'm getting at 4.0GHz with 2666 + auto timings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what I'm getting at 4.0GHz with 3466 + tweaked sub-timings and primary timings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 39% increase in performance _just_ by changing memory speed and timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fast and helpful tool, and very sensitive to memory performance


Too bad Case Labs didn't put up a Linux version.


----------



## Clukos

3DMark API overhead with different RAM speeds at 4.0GHz:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



2666 Auto: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21128455









3200C14 only primary: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21128358









3466C14 LL: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21129135











Some game benchmarks:

RotTR Dx12:























FC Primal:


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> 3DMark API overhead with different RAM speeds at 4.0GHz:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 2666 Auto: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21128455
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3200C14 only primary: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21128358
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3466C14 LL: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21129135
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some game benchmarks:
> 
> RotTR Dx12:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FC Primal:


Interesting, what timings and settings did you use on 3466 MHz RAM? I couldn't boot at 3466 MHz CL14 but maybe i can with different settings.

Oh and do you have the new ryzen update in RTOR?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Hey guys does anyone know how much watts can the pump header supply , basicly i want to know if i can buy this pump from EK https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xres-100-ddc-mx-3-1-pwm-incl-pump
> 
> Also would like to know if the motherboard actualy turns of if the pump fails . Thanks




page 1-24 in your manual.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Interesting, what timings and settings did you use on 3466 MHz RAM? I couldn't boot at 3466 MHz CL14 but maybe i can with different settings.
> 
> Oh and do you have the new ryzen update in RTOR?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/23660#post_26235448









Edit: Yes this is with the latest RotTR update that improves Ryzen performance.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I luv'd Voodo!


haha who didnt mate














Can you also remember the time we bought soundcards from creative







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> 3DMark API overhead with different RAM speeds at 4.0GHz:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 2666 Auto: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21128455
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3200C14 only primary: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21128358
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3466C14 LL: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21129135
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some game benchmarks:
> 
> RotTR Dx12:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FC Primal:










Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kaseki

I discovered yesterday that running the Ryzen Blender rendering test causes a higher CPU temperature than other tests I have run that I've been able to check the temperatures for. (Running on Linux, there are many common tests used here that aren't available, and AMD has not yet provided the characteristics of the 8665 magic chip to the Linux kernel as of 4.13 -- per Phoronix -- to make the temperature more easily exposed to the Linux user.) Unfortunately for heat testing purposes, this Ryzen Blender rendering test now only takes around 22 seconds to complete on my 1800X PC -- too short in my view to have a static thermal condition. Do any of you reading this know of an open Blender test case that is more time consuming than the Ryzen example that AMD supplied? A test that was 4X as long might be enough.

Alternatively, is there a setting in Blender that automatically restarts the rendering a fixed number of times, thereby keeping the CPU stress up?

Thanks


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I was bored so i decide to do a little testing with surprising results.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that not Prime95 but IBT AVX draws more power while other people claim that it's Prime95.. In my testing Prime95 draws just as much power as AIDA64.. I tried small FFT's and large FFT's but it draws about the same power..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hello?
> 
> I posted something and it would be nice to get some feedback...


Having done numerous testing today comparing these Power bugs, I'll stand again with my previous statement.

OCCT 4.5 CPU Linpack is the hardest test for this platform.

Not necessarily the hottest. But requires way too much Voltage or Pulls way too much Power for my liking.


----------



## lcbbcl

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBmVf0S4UDs
what the f... 1.5V vcore?and this come from asus,they do teach us how to kill our cpu?because what i see there its against all what people believe here.
when i got i7 2600k and a maximus iv extreme z i wach jj OC tutorial and i made my OC based on his suggestions and i was using LLC 3 for 5 years without any degrade
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_DhNwr2bRc&t=1s
here i see 1.45 V core
this are not random guys posting tutorials


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> 3DMark API overhead with different RAM speeds at 4.0GHz:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 2666 Auto: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21128455
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3200C14 only primary: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21128358
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3466C14 LL: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21129135
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some game benchmarks:
> 
> RotTR Dx12:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FC Primal:


Do me a favor and dont benchmark ROTR because that benchmark is utter trash lol. I get varying results just from benchmark to benchmark haha, my results were all over the place even just between identical settings.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> A good benchmark to check memory performance: http://www.caselab.okstate.edu/research/euler3dbenchmark.html
> 
> This is what I'm getting at 4.0GHz with 2666 + auto timings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what I'm getting at 4.0GHz with 3466 + tweaked sub-timings and primary timings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 39% increase in performance _just_ by changing memory speed and timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fast and helpful tool, and very sensitive to memory performance


NIce little app. +1 I would not use it to compare between rigs tho - I mean my old 4960X 6 core with 2133 ram is crushing my ryzen 6 core with 3466 ram tight


----------



## Clukos

Strange didn't have that issue on my end. Consistent results with only min going 5 up or 5 down depending on the run. RotTR runs consistently better with faster RAM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> NIce little app. +1 I would not use it to compare between rigs tho - I mean my old 4960X 6 core with 2133 ram is crushing my ryzen 6 core with 3466 ram tight


Quad vs dual channel, that should make a difference. This is a very memory (and latency) reliant test after all. Can you try running the same test with dual channel to see if it makes any difference?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> A good benchmark to check memory performance: http://www.caselab.okstate.edu/research/euler3dbenchmark.html
> 
> This is what I'm getting at 4.0GHz with 2666 + auto timings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what I'm getting at 4.0GHz with 3466 + tweaked sub-timings and primary timings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 39% increase in performance _just_ by changing memory speed and timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fast and helpful tool, and very sensitive to memory performance


Please write instructions on how to run it


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Please write instructions on how to run it


download the exe and zip file. unpack the zip file, place the exe in the new bm2 folder. File> open command prompt> type "e3dbm.exe" in the command line.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Please write instructions on how to run it



Download the required files
Unzip the bm2.g3d file on the same folder as the .exe
Open up command prompt
Write "cd *full location path of the folder you have the e3dbm.exe in*" example: cd C:\Users\User\Downloads\euler3D\Euler3DBenchmark
Press enter
Write "e3dbm.exe" and press enter again
Profit









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> download the exe and zip file. unpack the zip file, place the exe in the new bm2 folder. File> open command prompt> type "e3dbm.exe" in the command line.


Strange, I only have powershell with W10CU. That's very useful if you don't want to go the cd route!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Strange didn't have that issue on my end. Consistent results with only min going 5 up or 5 down depending on the run. RotTR runs consistently better with faster RAM.
> Quad vs dual channel, that should make a difference. This is a very memory (and latency) reliant test after all. Can you try running the same test with dual channel to see if it makes any difference?


well, yeah. I got that... hence "avoid" comparing different rigs.











will do a 7700K/4133 in a bit.


----------



## Kriant

So, last night I ran Ghost Recon: Wildlands for an hour - I consider this to be the best video game to test stability, because the engine freaks out and CTD's like a boss (basically it looks like at some points there's a huge dump of info - map loading being made at certain junctions of the map, or whatnot, and previously I had the game freeze and CTDs).

With my latest overclock, the game did "freeze" for a second, but unlike before, it just continued working thereafter. So this, coupled with my two OCCT tests and Prime95 - so far I am in the land of stability







.

Now, how can I get back to 3975 or 4ghz lol.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well, yeah. I got that... hence "avoid" comparing different rigs.


More threads and channels definitely help on this benchmark, I think it's best used to compare performance with different memory configs on the same system when changing memory timings. It's a very nice little tool for that and very fast/consistent too! You can get better performance with your 6950x by the way, it's only running 16 threads, just add 10 (number of loops) 20 (number of threads) after the .exe. Like "e3dbm.exe 10 20" for the 6950x.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> More threads and channels definitely help on this benchmark, I think it's best used to compare performance with different memory configs on the same system when changing memory timings. It's a very nice little tool for that and very fast/consistent too! You can get better performance with your 6950x by the way, it's only running 16 threads, just add 10 (number of loops) 20 (number of threads) after the .exe. Like "e3dbm.exe 10 20" for the 6950x.


seems like it sees the 20 threads automatically?


that pic in the post above is a 5960X









you are absolutely right... it's good for comparing configs in the same rig.









edit: oh... if you do not see the options for command prompt, that';s the default in W10HP. W10Pro it's enabled.


should be able to configure W10HP to enable this.
https://www.windowscentral.com/how-add-open-command-prompt-window-here-back-context-menu-windows-10


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> seems like it sees the 20 threads automatically?
> that pic in the post above is a 5960X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are absolutely right... it's good for comparing configs in the same rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: oh... if you do not see the options for command prompt, that';s the default in W10HP. W10Pro it's enabled.
> 
> should be able to configure W10HP to enable this.
> https://www.windowscentral.com/how-add-open-command-prompt-window-here-back-context-menu-windows-10


Hmm then for whatever reason the 5960x is under-performing in this benchmark, the 6950x looks quite the beast though! And thanks for the command prompt shortcut, very helpful










And yeah the app sees the threads automatically or at least it should, but you can check with more/less threads to check for scaling.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Hmm then for whatever reason the 5960x is under-performing in this benchmark, the 6950x looks quite the beast though! And thanks for the command prompt shortcut, very helpful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah the app sees the threads automatically or at least it should, but you can check with more/less threads to check for scaling.


MOst likely lots of startup background processes. will check later.









best way to get a cmd prompt in a specific folder with w10 creators :


----------



## Clukos

This is how I got it to work: https://www.windowscentral.com/how-add-command-prompt-power-user-menu-windows-10-creators-update

Settings -> Personalization -> Taskbar -> Unckeck the second from the bottom option


















Edit: Actually I had to follow the regedit route to fully enable the feature: https://www.windowscentral.com/how-add-open-command-prompt-window-here-back-context-menu-windows-10

It seems like Microsoft doesn't like command prompt anymore


----------



## Martin778

Just read that suddenly Asus Crosshair VI Extreme is coming out in August, tf is this, next one will be C6 Formula, C6 Ranger, C6 Rampage?

****, I miss DFI so much. ;(


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Just read that suddenly Asus Crosshair VI Extreme is coming out in August, tf is this, next one will be C6 Formula, C6 Ranger, C6 Rampage?
> 
> ****, I miss DFI so much. ;(


I don't miss their forum "moderator."


----------



## 1usmus

Thanks for help !









*DUAL RANK 3000CL14 (2*16Gb) @ 3200CL14 LOW LATENCY*


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/23660#post_26235448
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Yes this is with the latest RotTR update that improves Ryzen performance.


Thnx for sharing, how well does the new update perform compared to the previous one?

Oh, that link you provided doesn't work. I get weird things like if i am wanting to start a new thread lol.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Having done numerous testing today comparing these Power bugs, I'll stand again with my previous statement.
> 
> OCCT 4.5 CPU Linpack is the hardest test for this platform.
> 
> Not necessarily the hottest. But requires way too much Voltage or Pulls way too much Power for my liking.


Alright, but what is the best program for this platform than? IBT AVX, Prime95 OR AIDA64


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx for sharing, how well does the new update perform compared to the previous one?
> 
> Oh, that link you provided doesn't work. I get weird things like if i am wanting to start a new thread lol.


Try this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/23620#post_26235448

The Ryzen patch added just about 50 fps average and it runs better all across the board


----------



## hurricane28

Thnx again man, hopefully my RAM can do the same.

I haven't had the newest patch yet. Where did you get it? Via Steam?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Having done numerous testing today comparing these Power bugs, I'll stand again with my previous statement.
> 
> OCCT 4.5 CPU Linpack is the hardest test for this platform.
> 
> Not necessarily the hottest. But requires way too much Voltage or Pulls way too much Power for my liking.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, but what is the best program for this platform than? IBT AVX, Prime95 OR AIDA64
Click to expand...

I did further tests before going home. IBT is not the hottest, nor has the most Power Draw but it does need a bit more juice to pass esp on Max. Just 0.025V more than Prime actually. Unless you are nearing the peak efficiency of the chip where the chip will be forced into submission.

Aida Cache and Prime looks to be identical in Power Draw, VCore requirement, and heat output.

OCCT will force a reboot or shut down when all the others can pass only when the chip reaches near it's limit. Had no issues at 4.0 settings from Prime and Aida64 Cache.

Either of the 3 above is fine. But won't hurt if you verify one test with another.


----------



## Frikencio

Guys no matter what frequancy I set the CPU on the BIOS, it is always locked at 3800Mhz. It is a 1700 and already did a CMOS reset. The Q Code on the motherboard is 0C.

Maybe P States locked my CPU to 3800?



Surprisingly, I can change it with Ryzen Master.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> This is how I got it to work: https://www.windowscentral.com/how-add-command-prompt-power-user-menu-windows-10-creators-update
> 
> Settings -> Personalization -> Taskbar -> Unckeck the second from the bottom option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Actually I had to follow the regedit route to fully enable the feature: https://www.windowscentral.com/how-add-open-command-prompt-window-here-back-context-menu-windows-10
> 
> It seems like Microsoft doesn't like command prompt anymore


lol - that'll do it nicely!








win 10 pro or HP?

7700K @5.2/4133 c16


----------



## CentroX

Has a new beta been released yet?


----------



## Clukos

I got Windows 10 Pro, but I "upgraded" to the dreaded CU so...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I got Windows 10 Pro, but I "upgraded" to the dreaded CU so...


yeah -= I did on one rig.. and "defered" on others. Seems it "Created" alright.


----------



## WR-HW95

I tested a bit of PLL effect and didn´t find anything major advance of tweaking it.
1.65-1.85 works pretty much same, but 1.9V was way more unstable.
What was suprising is that when i found limit on 1.4V LLC3 (41.5x100.4MHz) when Time Spy cpu test failed... even with 1.418V didn´t make it pass.
I think i got ok score on Sky Diver test for 980 SLI http://www.3dmark.com/sd/4748038


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I discovered yesterday that running the Ryzen Blender rendering test causes a higher CPU temperature than other tests I have run that I've been able to check the temperatures for. (Running on Linux, there are many common tests used here that aren't available, and AMD has not yet provided the characteristics of the 8665 magic chip to the Linux kernel as of 4.13 -- per Phoronix -- to make the temperature more easily exposed to the Linux user.) Unfortunately for heat testing purposes, this Ryzen Blender rendering test now only takes around 22 seconds to complete on my 1800X PC -- too short in my view to have a static thermal condition. Do any of you reading this know of an open Blender test case that is more time consuming than the Ryzen example that AMD supplied? A test that was 4X as long might be enough.
> 
> Alternatively, is there a setting in Blender that automatically restarts the rendering a fixed number of times, thereby keeping the CPU stress up?
> 
> Thanks


Found a suitable render scene at Blender.org called "Classroom." Takes about 13.25 minutes to complete with my rig. During the first run I had the following peak temperature values presented by Linux program "sensors" based on hacked it8628 model of the actual it8665 chip. Blender version is 2.76.

Temp1: 74C
Temp2: 28C
Temp3: 51C
Temp6: 51C

I believe Temp1 is the CPU temperature without any 20C gratuitous add-ons. While Temp1 behaves correctly, and reads correctly at minimal CPU activity, I can't be sure that the scaling factor used is correct. I presume Temp2 is the motherboard temp. Temps 3 and 6 are unknown.

On the second run the values were the same except I didn't catch the Temp1 above 73C.

Power draw was 248W, excluding the monitor.
All eight cores were operating at 3.9 GHz
Asus 1080 Ti OC GPU was performing minimal work; no GPU fans were running
Room temp was 25.3C
Noctua NH-D15 exit air temp was 34.4C
BIOS report previous to booting shows CPU voltage as 1.438, SOC voltage as 1.155 (both on auto)

Nothing about this experiment (run twice) suggested that there was any instability at this CPU temperature, about 20C higher than I get running GSAT. I did finally get my CPU cooler fans to approach full speed.

This effort also gave me a better appreciation for the processing power that has to be brought to bear to render movies at 24 FPS. A bay of Threadripper servers would not be too many if the level of detail of "Classroom" were to be rendered.


----------



## hurricane28

How to run that memory benchmark? Can't seem to run it..


----------



## RS87

Hey guys

It seems as though my Vcore is out of whack (apologies for my Americanism). I have read every single post in the thread and for the life of me I cant remember this being an issue (the _search this thread_ is of course impossible to use to actually find what you might be looking for).

My inputted BIOS Vcore is 1.425v but HWinfo and the BIOS readings shows 1.352v.

So my settings are all basic OC settings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









So i decided to change the ratio to 30 and the Vcore to 1.25v just to see if HWinfo reported anything different and it got worse! The reported Vcore is now .0981v:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Apologies if there is a reason for this and has been stated a lot earlier in the thread but I cant remember it. Does everyone else's report the same value as what they input?


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> Has a new beta been released yet?


Yes.


----------



## CentroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Yes.


Link?


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> Link?


https://developer.apple.com/news/?id=06212017a


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> How to run that memory benchmark? Can't seem to run it..


http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/23640_20#post_26235708


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/23640_20#post_26235708


Thnx, i had it running but when the test is done CMD closes so i cannot see the score. I run the benchmark via the e3dbm.exe instead of going to cmd because when i type cmd it says that its not recognized.


----------



## hurricane28

Never mind,

How is this score?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Never mind,
> 
> How is this score?


That's actually quite nice for a 1600, what frequency is that running at?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> That's actually quite nice for a 1600, what frequency is that running at?


Thnx, its running at 3.875 GHz now. I can do 4 GHz but i want to stay on the save side of volts and temps.

I didn't get to manage to adjust the 3rd row of settings shown in the ryzen timer tweaker, where did you adjust them?


----------



## CrazyElement

Those settings are from a user in this forum I forgot which one was







, because I copied them long time ago , but tested them today .. everything seems OK. Did some fast memtest , temperature on memory seems to be around 49 grads I hope this is ok?
Also the test bench results seems to be quite impressive , currently I run my 3600C15 kit on 1.42 VDRAM however , for some strange reason hwinfo says its 1.43 .. But as I said temperature seems to be OK. I will stick it for now with this settings testing more on games and I hope I wont get any black screens


----------



## hurricane28

Oke i am done tweaking on this platform for now... now it says that i can't run the damn benchmark again and that i have to check the publisher...

I am back at stock 3200 MHz RAM until they fix this ******ed BIOS...


----------



## ninogui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @ninogui
> 
> Do you have Q-Code: F9?


Gupsterg

So yes I had a F9, shutdown from cold boot, and restart with all looking ok and the ram at 3200mhz (not defaulting to 2400) , this happened with 34-14-14-14 and ram boot anything from 1.37 to 1.4

I am searching for that could you please enlighten me ? thks


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninogui*
> 
> Gupsterg
> 
> So yes I had a F9, shutdown from cold boot, and restart with all looking ok
> 
> I am searching for that could you please enlighten me ? thks


F9 happens to me when I set RAM speed above my possibilities.


----------



## ninogui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> F9 happens to me when I set RAM speed above my possibilities.


I understand but that should not be the case.. if anything I am not really pushing this ram far from that I guess, and I remember trying with procdt 60, 68, and 80 in the past.. no change to the boot problem apparently


----------



## ninogui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Ticas





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Q-Code: F9 signify memory training fail at post.

Easy option is increase Fail_CNT to 3 from 1. AMD code will try to reapply settings for number of times set before reverting to stock. You may still encounter issues in RAM stability when testing in OS.

More involved fix is getting settings right so at post you have no issue. And again once in OS you may still encounter RAM stability issues when testing. So further tweaking needed.

Search the thread for information on ProcODT, this is one setting which will help on post and OS stability for RAM. Next voltage to RAM and timings is something you may need to tweak. Then also as we increase RAM Mz used, some CPUs need a bit more VCORE than lower RAM MHz, besides SOC increase.

If the RAM MHz your trying to attain is close to memory hole for CPU you may also need to tweak CLDO_VDDP from what I've seen. Again thread has information on that.

If you are on latest UEFI then it also has CAD Bus configuration option which may help you, depending on RAM MHz you using. Again info in thread.

As you can tell from all this info it's not easy to guide someone and they need to test and tweak alot. You may also find some settings posted by another member which work for you as is or need minor tweaks to work.



I read you... will try some more changes based on this but I have no idea what to do with CLDO_CDDP or CAD what settings do you suggest ?


----------



## ninogui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> @elmor this 1403 is a keeper. Iw set it changed vboot to 1.4 from 1.38 no boot up f9 anymore. Cant see anything i dislike in this bios.
> 
> This is first bios i can call out of BETA state


Hi

regarding this what was your final procodt value ?


----------



## Xevi

MAD are very bad


----------



## gupsterg

@ninogui

You have F4-320014D-16GFX, which essentially is F4-3200C14D-16GTZ I have. Voodoo Jungle author of Thaiphoon Burner has stated these RAM use same PCB / RAM IC, etc and only SPD data differ. I'm assuming Trident Z have XMP profile and Flare X not, as this came across from his post.

I would use ProcODT 53.3Ω or 60Ω, Elmor has suggested first stated and has worked well for me, The Stilt has suggested second value and again worked good for me. As I use The Stilt's 3333MHz Fast UHQ timings I use his suggested ProcODT.

I have done many hours and hours of testing with The Stilt's setup and all is well. Longest run of anything has been [email protected] both on CPU/GPU. I stopped it today to fit a 1800X. So my R7 1700 on Pstate 0 OC 3.8GHz (+175mV offset) and 3333MHz Fast 1.375V SOC: 1.05V did 63.5hrs uptime and ~63hrs of [email protected] with other uses and some SWBF gaming.

Now how did I resolve the Q-Code: F9 which happened rarely intermittently on post from shutdown?

As I suspected the UEFI needed a tweak.

Be aware I had tested fully my rig for stability and tweaked so many settings without reaching resolution. So I had voltages, timings, etc all right IMO, to deem it was a UEFI issue making rig go Q-Code: F9 rarely intermittently on post from shutdown.

Private Message and you can test it, so far 3 members have had it and all have resolved their issue, using same settings that had an issue on other UEFIs. This UEFI does not allow any greater OC for me on my HW, it only resolves Q-Code: F9. Performance in things like SuperPi, AIDA64 Cache/RAM bench, 3DM, gaming, etc is the same as any AGESA 1.0.0.6 UEFI.

It's also working well in preliminary testing on the 1800X, for me.


----------



## Spartoi

I'm having an issue with my monitor not displaying after a cold boot. It won't display anything until I clear the CMOS on my motherboard. Anyone know what's causing this? I've tried re-flashing BIOS 1403 (the latest official release) and the problem is still occurring. When my computer starts, it will hang on q-code 24 and the white LED remains lit but never changes.

EDIT:

*Solved*. Read many posts from this thread and discovered that the power cables from my case (Power SW and Power LED) were installed in the wrong direction (upside down).


----------



## Frikencio

What does Q-Code 0C mean? I am stuck at 3800mhz and cannot change speeds.


----------



## bavarianblessed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> MAD are very bad


How much vcore did you need for that 4.2 run?


----------



## mus1mus

Better ask what cooling he has on that run.

Better cooling (chilled water down to extreme ones) will push these chips further.


----------



## Teramungus

FYI! AMD Community Update
Memory OC Showdown: Frequency vs. Memory Timings


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teramungus*
> 
> FYI! AMD Community Update
> Memory OC Showdown: Frequency vs. Memory Timings


Interesting tighter timings win over memory speed.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Teramungus*
> 
> FYI! AMD Community Update
> Memory OC Showdown: Frequency vs. Memory Timings
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting tighter timings win over memory speed.
Click to expand...

That's because at that point, Data Fabric is no longer the Bottleneck. Timings advantage will already show their importance.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Teramungus*
> 
> FYI! AMD Community Update
> Memory OC Showdown: Frequency vs. Memory Timings
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting tighter timings win over memory speed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because at that point, Data Fabric is no longer the Bottleneck. Timings advantage will already show their importance.
Click to expand...

What, The ancient debate: frequency or timings?


----------



## matthew87

For pstate overclocking is it necessary/advisable to disable TURBO/CPB as warned/advised in this thread?
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/781069-Crosshair-VI-P-State-modification-for-power-savings

I've found no other mention of disabling Turbo/CPB in any other Pstate overclocking guides.

Also with the new 1401 BIOS can we now use the VID hex value in pstate to control core voltage instead of using offset? I believe there was a bug/limitation in earlier bios releases where you could not change the VID settings when PSTATE overclocking.


----------



## arcDaniel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That's because at that point, Data Fabric is no longer the Bottleneck. Timings advantage will already show their importance.


I think that the Fabric was never the Problem of the "not so good" Performance, but for that Problem, some people searched for something to blame on it.

Because it is possible to demonstrate with same Benchmarks, that higher Memory Frequenzy, will lower the lantancy, so they have found it. The Press did the rest sith pushing that "therory"

Finaly the Fabric has now a bad reputation, an is one of the argument, mostly from Intel Fanboys, that AMD created crap with there bottleneck, even Intel themself jump on that train with there glued toogether story...

In reality the Fabric is one of the best parts of Ryzen/Zen.

(Sorry for my bad english, hoply you understand what I will say)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Teramungus*
> 
> FYI! AMD Community Update
> Memory OC Showdown: Frequency vs. Memory Timings
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting tighter timings win over memory speed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because at that point, Data Fabric is no longer the Bottleneck. Timings advantage will already show their importance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What, The ancient debate: frequency or timings?
Click to expand...

Ancient but is more important to delve in to nowadays esp with Ryzen.

Check yours via SuperPi.

If you can do 3200 and 3466 with same timings, check which one posts the better time.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcDaniel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That's because at that point, Data Fabric is no longer the Bottleneck. Timings advantage will already show their importance.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that the Fabric was never the Problem of the "not so good" Performance, but for that Problem, some people searched for something to blame on it.
> 
> Because it is possible to demonstrate with same Benchmarks, that higher Memory Frequenzy, will lower the lantancy, so they have found it. The Press did the rest sith pushing that "therory"
> 
> Finaly the Fabric has now a bad reputation, an is one of the argument, mostly from Intel Fanboys, that AMD created crap with there bottleneck, even Intel themself jump on that train with there glued toogether story...
> 
> In reality the Fabric is one of the best parts of Ryzen/Zen.
> 
> (Sorry for my bad english, hoply you understand what I will say)
Click to expand...

Ohh, it really has some bottleneck at low speeds.









It's not a moot point. It's just that not all test can expose it.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Teramungus*
> 
> FYI! AMD Community Update
> Memory OC Showdown: Frequency vs. Memory Timings
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting tighter timings win over memory speed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because at that point, Data Fabric is no longer the Bottleneck. Timings advantage will already show their importance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What, The ancient debate: frequency or timings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ancient but is more important to delve in to nowadays esp with Ryzen.
> 
> Check yours via SuperPi.
> 
> If you can do 3200 and 3466 with same timings, check which one posts the better time.
Click to expand...

That would not be fair test 3200 speed memory can run tighter timings than 3466.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninogui*
> 
> Hi
> 
> regarding this what was your final procodt value ?


Wassup. In my case AUTO always worked best never had to cahnge it at any ram speed.


----------



## chakku

Anyone else hoping X299 and X399 are successful launches on a BIOS level so the C6H doesn't have to take a backseat for too long? Seems like all efforts have come to a rushing halt ever since 1.0.0.6 came out.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Teramungus*
> 
> FYI! AMD Community Update
> Memory OC Showdown: Frequency vs. Memory Timings
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting tighter timings win over memory speed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because at that point, Data Fabric is no longer the Bottleneck. Timings advantage will already show their importance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What, The ancient debate: frequency or timings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ancient but is more important to delve in to nowadays esp with Ryzen.
> 
> Check yours via SuperPi.
> 
> If you can do 3200 and 3466 with same timings, check which one posts the better time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would not be fair test 3200 speed memory can run tighter timings than 3466.
Click to expand...

Check again, I said same timings.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Teramungus*
> 
> FYI! AMD Community Update
> Memory OC Showdown: Frequency vs. Memory Timings
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting tighter timings win over memory speed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because at that point, Data Fabric is no longer the Bottleneck. Timings advantage will already show their importance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What, The ancient debate: frequency or timings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ancient but is more important to delve in to nowadays esp with Ryzen.
> 
> Check yours via SuperPi.
> 
> If you can do 3200 and 3466 with same timings, check which one posts the better time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would not be fair test 3200 speed memory can run tighter timings than 3466.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check again, I said same timings.
Click to expand...

Why would I test with the same timings. What does that prove? The faster memory won't run with tight timings.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Teramungus*
> 
> FYI! AMD Community Update
> Memory OC Showdown: Frequency vs. Memory Timings
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting tighter timings win over memory speed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because at that point, Data Fabric is no longer the Bottleneck. Timings advantage will already show their importance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What, The ancient debate: frequency or timings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ancient but is more important to delve in to nowadays esp with Ryzen.
> 
> Check yours via SuperPi.
> 
> If you can do 3200 and 3466 with same timings, check which one posts the better time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would not be fair test 3200 speed memory can run tighter timings than 3466.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check again, I said same timings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I test with the same timings. What does that prove? The faster memory won't run with tight timings.
Click to expand...

Then you don't have to.









I might have confused you.


----------



## Clukos

Oh boy! A quote pyramid!


----------



## Xevi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*
> 
> How much vcore did you need for that 4.2 run?


Are you blind?


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> Are you blind?


The legendary french kindness.


----------



## mus1mus

Except, he's a Spaniard.









The guy also did 4.7 on water at 1.679 V.

Mystic!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew87*
> 
> For pstate overclocking is it necessary/advisable to disable TURBO/CPB as warned/advised in this thread?
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/781069-Crosshair-VI-P-State-modification-for-power-savings
> 
> I've found no other mention of disabling Turbo/CPB in any other Pstate overclocking guides.
> 
> Also with the new 1401 BIOS can we now use the VID hex value in pstate to control core voltage instead of using offset? I believe there was a bug/limitation in earlier bios releases where you could not change the VID settings when PSTATE overclocking.


CPB you should disable if doing PState OC via UEFI. As when a Q-Code: F9 occurs AMD CBS will reset. So your CPU will use PB/XFR. As then CPU will use higher voltages and the offset will still apply you could be at ~1.5V or +.

If you search for my posts in this thread using term Core Performance Boost and enter my username in Advanced Search option you will see the information.

It is also in my thread in OP at top and in FAQ relevant section. I have also posted about it in Ryzen Overclocking Guide in thread on OCN.

Last time when checked VID change of increase is still not functioning.


----------



## Xevi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> The legendary french kindness.


----------



## ninogui

Good morning people

I know OCCT is a resource hog, is it normal that while running linpack with avx and all logical cores that system freezes / unfreezes like every 4 or 5 seconds or does it mean theres something else unstable ?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninogui*
> 
> Good morning people
> 
> I know OCCT is a resource hog, is it normal that while running linpack with avx and all logical cores that system freezes / unfreezes like every 4 or 5 seconds or does it mean theres something else unstable ?


OCCT should keep readings of your system´s voltages, it´s under Documents. Look at those and see if those readings do contain ripples. What voltage does it read as VIN0?


----------



## Clukos

Tested Hitman as well:










Edit: I'll correct the first graph (remove the first frame dropped and post it again).


----------



## kazama

Clukos your 3466 timmings are working great for me with trident z rgb 3200c14 2x8, thanks!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Tested Hitman as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I'll correct the first graph (remove the first frame dropped and post it again).


Nice catch, unfortunately for me tweaking has no affect because i am GPU bound. When prices start to fall i will buy faster GPU.


----------



## Clukos

Corrected graphs using frame data directly from the game:

















Used the excel min/max/average functions for these across 12000+frames for each run.


----------



## ninogui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> OCCT should keep readings of your system´s voltages, it´s under Documents. Look at those and see if those readings do contain ripples. What voltage does it read as VIN0?


Thks for the reply


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






















VIN0 is pretty much a straight line but I have ripples elsewhere

may because I was running aida64 sensors in the back ?
care to take a look ?


----------



## Sufferage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> A good benchmark to check memory performance: http://www.caselab.okstate.edu/research/euler3dbenchmark.html
> 
> Fast and helpful tool, and very sensitive to memory performance


Nice find, thanx for sharing, here's Win 7 vs. Win 10 for comparsion, both @ 3975 CPU, 3466 RAM...

W7:


W10:


----------



## Clukos

Nice runs! Considerably higher than my results, either you run tighter timings than me or I'm getting thermal throttled at 4.0GHz


----------



## Sufferage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Nice runs! Considerably higher than my results, either you run tighter timings than me or I'm getting thermal throttled at 4.0GHz


Guess it's my timings











Mine won't overclock too well, needing 1.425 LLC2 to get that 3975 somewhat stable, but IMC wise it seems i got pretty lucky


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arcDaniel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That's because at that point, Data Fabric is no longer the Bottleneck. Timings advantage will already show their importance.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that the Fabric was never the Problem of the "not so good" Performance, but for that Problem, some people searched for something to blame on it.
> 
> Because it is possible to demonstrate with same Benchmarks, that higher Memory Frequenzy, will lower the lantancy, so they have found it. The Press did the rest sith pushing that "therory"
> 
> Finaly the Fabric has now a bad reputation, an is one of the argument, mostly from Intel Fanboys, that AMD created crap with there bottleneck, even Intel themself jump on that train with there glued toogether story...
> 
> In reality the Fabric is one of the best parts of Ryzen/Zen.
> 
> (Sorry for my bad english, hoply you understand what I will say)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh, it really has some bottleneck at low speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a moot point. It's just that not all test can expose it.
Click to expand...

The Data Fabric itself is fine, that has lots of bandwidth. It is just like the backplane in a network switch.

The performance bottleneck problem is caused by the single 32 byte/cycle capacity of the interconnect from the DF to the dual channel memory controller. In gaming, it is trying to cope with up to 96 bytes/cycle of data from three other interconnects, being the two CCX with combined 16 threads on an R7 and the interconnect to the PCIe controller and GPU, all competing to transfer/access data over the memory interconnect at the same time. The higher latency increase the problem further by delaying the transfers further as everything has to wait longer before the memory is ready to receive that next data packet

R5 1600 only has 12 threads and cannot generate as much total load on the system memory controller as the 16 threads in an R7 chip. As a result it does not bottleneck the IMC interconnect as much and ends up performing about the same as an R7 in gaming loads.

The performance of Threadripper will be interesting to see. The quad channel memory controllers are connected to the DF over two interconnects. That should mean that any GPU traffic load to the memory controllers will be reduced by 50% over each interconnect, leaving more headroom for CPU core memory to each controller. While each memory controller on the 16c/32t chip will still have to potentially manage traffic from the same total number of threads as the single interconnect on an R7, most Games cannot make use of all 32 threads so contention for access to each memory controller should be reduced further.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sufferage*
> 
> Guess it's my timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine won't overclock too well, needing 1.425 LLC2 to get that 3975 somewhat stable, but IMC wise it seems i got pretty lucky


That looks really nice! What voltage are you running on the memory and soc?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Corrected graphs using frame data directly from the game:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used the excel min/max/average functions for these across 12000+frames for each run.


Was the 3200 not using LL? (I assume LL means low latency?)


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Was the 3200 not using LL? (I assume LL means low latency?)


2666 Auto = self-explanatory
3200C14 = only changing primary timings to 14-14-14-34
3466C14 LL = tuning both primary and sub-timings


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> 2666 Auto = self-explanatory
> 3200C14 = only changing primary timings to 14-14-14-34
> 3466C14 LL = tuning both primary and sub-timings


Do you believe that if you set sub-timings on 3200 the scores will be a lot closer?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Do you believe that if you set sub-timings on 3200 the scores will be a lot closer?


Possibly, I'll have to test that out when I have time.


----------



## diaaablo

my e3dbm-results @3.9GHz



Spoiler: settings



Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3466MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
- CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.03125]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.07500]
DRAM Voltage [1.40000]
ProcODT_SM [53.3 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
DRAM Current Capability [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.40000]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Disabled]
SVM Mode [Enabled]

VTTDDR Voltage [0.74580]
VDDP Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
CLDO_VDDP [Auto]


----------



## elmor

Got a BIOS for you guys to test. C6H BIOS 9920 SHA256 968558A4710C8F8BE67FED3B6ABDF35F29A1C6FDFDC157F64895CA0E264826EE

* Improved DRAM cold boot, results in slightly longer POST time
* Fix for CPU Ratio stuck at 22x on some CPUs when using Vcore override/offset
* SenseMi Skew is now Disabled by default. If you want to return to previous behavior set SenseMi Skew = Enabled and Offset = 272.
* Added DRAM profiles for Samsung B-based DIMMs with tuned subtimings, including The Stilt's settings
* Maybe a few other extras, you tell me

On another note, I'm having problems replicating the fan speeds getting stuck. Are there any further details that can help me replicate it? Any other serious problem we need to be looking at? Am constantly monitoring the bug report form. Please note only generic bugs belong in there, not individual issues such as DRAM not being able to run at advertised speeds or similar.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Got a BIOS for you guys to test. C6H BIOS 9920 SHA256 968558A4710C8F8BE67FED3B6ABDF35F29A1C6FDFDC157F64895CA0E264826EE
> 
> * Improved DRAM cold boot, results in slightly longer POST time
> * Fix for CPU Ratio stuck at 22x on some CPUs when using Vcore override/offset
> * SenseMi Skew is now Disabled by default. If you want to return to previous behavior set SenseMi Skew = Enabled and Offset = 272.
> * Added DRAM profiles for Samsung B-based DIMMs with tuned subtimings, including The Stilt's settings
> * Maybe a few other extras, you tell me
> 
> On another note, I'm having problems replicating the fan speeds getting stuck. Are there any further details that can help me replicate it? Any other serious problem we need to be looking at? Am constantly monitoring the bug report form. Please note only generic bugs belong in there, not individual issues such as DRAM not being able to run at advertised speeds or similar.


Awesome. Thanks as always! Will test as soon as I get home.


----------



## westnyle

Im having black screen issues about 2 minutes after trying to render a video. Board issue?

I went back to stock settings changed ram back to 3200mhz still happens. tried other ram kit still happens


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Got a BIOS for you guys to test. C6H BIOS 9920 SHA256 968558A4710C8F8BE67FED3B6ABDF35F29A1C6FDFDC157F64895CA0E264826EE
> 
> * Improved DRAM cold boot, results in slightly longer POST time
> * Fix for CPU Ratio stuck at 22x on some CPUs when using Vcore override/offset
> * SenseMi Skew is now Disabled by default. If you want to return to previous behavior set SenseMi Skew = Enabled and Offset = 272.
> * Added DRAM profiles for Samsung B-based DIMMs with tuned subtimings, including The Stilt's settings
> * Maybe a few other extras, you tell me
> 
> On another note, I'm having problems replicating the fan speeds getting stuck. Are there any further details that can help me replicate it? Any other serious problem we need to be looking at? Am constantly monitoring the bug report form. Please note only generic bugs belong in there, not individual issues such as DRAM not being able to run at advertised speeds or similar.


Sounds good!

Does this BIOS also solve issues i am having when trying to overclock via extreme tweaker? It seems that whanever i try to overclock in the extreme tweaker menu, i am presented with 1.55 GHz in Windows..

I am stuck at overclocking exclusively via Pstates which is very inconvenient and a pain.

Thnx.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Got a BIOS for you guys to test. C6H BIOS 9920 SHA256 968558A4710C8F8BE67FED3B6ABDF35F29A1C6FDFDC157F64895CA0E264826EE
> 
> * Improved DRAM cold boot, results in slightly longer POST time
> * Fix for CPU Ratio stuck at 22x on some CPUs when using Vcore override/offset
> * SenseMi Skew is now Disabled by default. If you want to return to previous behavior set SenseMi Skew = Enabled and Offset = 272.
> * Added DRAM profiles for Samsung B-based DIMMs with tuned subtimings, including The Stilt's settings
> * Maybe a few other extras, you tell me
> 
> On another note, I'm having problems replicating the fan speeds getting stuck. Are there any further details that can help me replicate it? Any other serious problem we need to be looking at? Am constantly monitoring the bug report form. Please note only generic bugs belong in there, not individual issues such as DRAM not being able to run at advertised speeds or similar.


I had the fans getting stuck, when i let my pc stress test all night, in the morning i stopped aida64, and the fans never went down, they stayed at 1200rpm like i had my cpu temp at 65ºC


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Got a BIOS for you guys to test. C6H BIOS 9920 SHA256 968558A4710C8F8BE67FED3B6ABDF35F29A1C6FDFDC157F64895CA0E264826EE
> 
> * Improved DRAM cold boot, results in slightly longer POST time
> * Fix for CPU Ratio stuck at 22x on some CPUs when using Vcore override/offset
> * SenseMi Skew is now Disabled by default. If you want to return to previous behavior set SenseMi Skew = Enabled and Offset = 272.
> * Added DRAM profiles for Samsung B-based DIMMs with tuned subtimings, including The Stilt's settings
> * Maybe a few other extras, you tell me
> 
> On another note, I'm having problems replicating the fan speeds getting stuck. Are there any further details that can help me replicate it? Any other serious problem we need to be looking at? Am constantly monitoring the bug report form. Please note only generic bugs belong in there, not individual issues such as DRAM not being able to run at advertised speeds or similar.


Thank you.









Any information on Rtt and CAD values, I mean what are the default values when set to AUTO, any changes?


----------



## diaaablo

Thanks elmor, will test on weekend )


----------



## diaaablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Any information on Rtt and CAD values, I mean what are the default values when set to AUTO, any changes?


+1


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I had the fans getting stuck, when i let my pc stress test all night, in the morning i stopped aida64, and the fans never went down, they stayed at 1200rpm like i had my cpu temp at 65ºC


AIDA64 older than below can send Super IO chip loopy from monitoring, so make sure you are on latest version.

Version: 5.92.4306 beta (Jun 27, 2017)

Release notes:

Hardware Monitoring / new items: GPU PerfCap Reason
Hardware Monitoring / new items: M.2 #1, M.2 #2, M.2 #3 temperatures
Hardware Monitoring / new items: CPU Ring, VCCIN voltages
improved Windows product type detection (LTSB)
sensor support for Nuvoton NCT6796D
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus H110I-CM-AA
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Prime Z270-AR
motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7A79
motherboard specific sensor info for MSI X299 Series
improved motherboard specific sensor info for Asus AM4 Series
monitor information / improved vendor and model name detection
fixed: SensorPanel / Hide SensorPanel in System Tray icon right-click menu
fixed: SPD SMBus support for Intel Skylake-X

Here is post by Elmor on it.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> AIDA64 older than below can send Super IO chip loopy from monitoring, so make sure you are on latest version.
> 
> Version: 5.92.4306 beta (Jun 27, 2017)
> 
> Release notes:
> 
> Hardware Monitoring / new items: GPU PerfCap Reason
> Hardware Monitoring / new items: M.2 #1, M.2 #2, M.2 #3 temperatures
> Hardware Monitoring / new items: CPU Ring, VCCIN voltages
> improved Windows product type detection (LTSB)
> sensor support for Nuvoton NCT6796D
> motherboard specific sensor info for Asus H110I-CM-AA
> motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Prime Z270-AR
> motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7A79
> motherboard specific sensor info for MSI X299 Series
> improved motherboard specific sensor info for Asus AM4 Series
> monitor information / improved vendor and model name detection
> fixed: SensorPanel / Hide SensorPanel in System Tray icon right-click menu
> fixed: SPD SMBus support for Intel Skylake-X
> 
> Here is post by Elmor on it.


It was like 2 weeks ago, so i don't know.

Also on the bios changelog he said that sub timmings were set for Samsung B-based DIMMs. are they automatically set? Where do we set them? Since the Stilt subtimmings are included i want to try them


----------



## gupsterg

I am currently:-

i) settling the nerves of hypochondriac C6H owners on ROG forum thinking support for C6H has ended as C6H WiFi got released, C6E is being released.

ii) tending to my PM box, which always seems a deluge of AMD bios mod and Ryzen queries







.

So have yet to flash the UEFI







and:-

iii) I'm stress testing the CPU I acquired yesterday, so not about to stop the run yet







.

So I look to my fellow members to share experience this early







. I will for sure join in the shenanigans as usual soon







.


----------



## Sufferage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> That looks really nice! What voltage are you running on the memory and soc?


1.35v VDDR, 1.125v VDDSOC for that 3975MHz.


----------



## mus1mus

Flashing gups.


----------



## gupsterg

Sweet







.


----------



## Bart

Is it bad when you want to take time off work on a sunny Friday afternoon, only to trap yourself in a cold basement flashing a BIOS and OCing?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Is it bad when you want to take time off work on a sunny Friday afternoon, only to trap yourself in a cold basement flashing a BIOS and OCing?


Does it feel bad?


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Does it feel bad?


Only when I look at how much vacation I have left in my leave bank.







I've taken entirely TOO many hours off work playing with this motherboard! But it's been fun, at times.


----------



## mus1mus

9920 Bootloops on mine as soon as I touch the Voltages.

Flash
F5
Performance Boost Disabled
Manual Voltages - Bootloop.Ad-30-0C-02-74-dE

Forced CMOS clear initiated.


----------



## lcbbcl

Duno why but i set CPU 3.950Mhz Vcore Offset + auto and when i log windows and start Hwinfo i had 1.536 Vcore. Instantly i got Parkinson effect.
After restart i enter Uefi and i had Lag browsing settings,i did another restart and now i have lag free and CPU Vcore its 1.375.
On memory profile i see 1.8V and 1.9V that its for LN2? or are for DR ram?


----------



## Ramad

*9920 BETA:*

Nice touch linking CAD settings and FAIL_CNT to DDR Timing Control, only missing CLDO_VDDP link, and that would have been perfect. Samsung B-die presets too have an under-menu here.

Using the same settings as I used for 1403: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/23440#post_26232035


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 9920 Bootloops on mine as soon as I touch the Voltages.
> 
> Flash
> F5
> Performance Boost Disabled
> Manual Voltages - Bootloop.Ad-30-0C-02-74-dE
> 
> Forced CMOS clear initiated.


Oh no









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> *9920 BETA:*
> 
> Nice touch linking CAD settings and FAIL_CNT to DDR Timing Control, only missing CLDO_VDDP link, and that would have been perfect. Samsung B-die presets too have an under-menu here.
> 
> Using the same settings as I used for 1403: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/23440#post_26232035


Ahh nice, gonna be soon flashing, IIRC 30min left of my run to complete.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> Duno why but i set CPU 3.950Mhz Vcore Offset + auto and when i log windows and start Hwinfo i had 1.536 Vcore. Instantly i got Parkinson effect.
> After restart i enter Uefi and i had Lag browsing settings,i did another restart and now i have lag free and CPU Vcore its 1.375.
> On memory profile i see 1.8V and 1.9V that its for LN2? or are for DR ram?


I tend to wait ~90sec after logon to launch HWiNFO. Due to what OS/CPU is doing I find it can be problematic to go to monitoring straight away.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Ahh nice, gonna be soon flashing, IIRC 30min left of my run to complete.


Yes, it´s nice. But beware, if you start getting errors on a profile that you know works and stable then CLDO_VDDP that you have chosen is not applied correctly. A shutdown and a PSU disconnect for 5-10 seconds is required for the PC to boot at the correct voltage. Otherwise looks good.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Yes, it´s nice. But beware, if you start getting errors on a profile that you know works and stable then CLDO_VDDP that you have chosen is not applied correctly. A shutdown and a PSU disconnect for 5-10 seconds is required for the PC to boot at the correct voltage. Otherwise looks good.


Um pretty sure u dont need to disconnect the psu, a simple reset and/or restart works just fine, as stated by elmor a month ago when CLO_VDDP was first introduced.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> Duno why but i set CPU 3.950Mhz Vcore Offset + auto and when i log windows and start Hwinfo i had 1.536 Vcore. Instantly i got Parkinson effect.
> After restart i enter Uefi and i had Lag browsing settings,i did another restart and now i have lag free and CPU Vcore its 1.375.
> On memory profile i see 1.8V and 1.9V that its for LN2? or are for DR ram?


Ln2.


----------



## mus1mus

Offset works. Manual no-go..


----------



## lcbbcl

@gupstergI do apply your advice ,but in this case also in bios i had this value.

PLL auto its for all now 1.94V?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Um pretty sure u dont need to disconnect the psu, a simple reset and/or restart works just fine, as stated by elmor a month ago when CLO_VDDP was first introduced.


That was the case, maybe it's how it is on 1107.

Had to do the same with 1401 and 1403, it will boot, but if the voltage is not applied then it will not run stable as it should. A shutdown followed by disconnect is required for me.

Edit: I may add that the shutdown and power disconnect is only needed 1 time for CLDO_VDDP voltage to stick, this is not for every boot. Usually 1 time after a BIOS flash.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Offset works. Manual no-go..


Do you mean manually changing VID under P-States is still a no-go?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> *9920 BETA:*
> 
> Samsung B-die presets too have an under-menu here.


What are the options for the presets? Does it have Stilt's fast/slow timings for 3200 and 3333?


----------



## WarpenN1

Have anyone yet had problem with Ryzen, like for example very slow windows boot times. I mean like When the Rebublic of Gamers windows boot logo shows up it takes about 15-20 sec to load and then it spinning dots frozes and flashes booting logo 1 to 2 time, not in like normal way, it flashes in slow sluggish way that takes about 5 secs, after that screen goes black for 2 to 5 secs and windows boot continues but with no boot logo and just spinning dots it takes about over 20-30 secs too with black screen with spinning dots before I get to the login screen. Is started after some BSoD that OC cause I think not sure though. what I've noticed that resetting cmos won't fix slow booting, and particular voltage increased works but I need everything else to be at it's stock settings, increasing pll voltage to 1.85 or was it 1.9 fixed it but if I change much anything else from bios slow booting comes back..... I don't know what triggers it to boot up slowly but it's annoying the hell out of me because I finally got stable 3.934 ghz with bclk 126 1.4vcore lcc5 Pll 2.0v vddsoc 1.35v with llc5, This chip was pretty hard to get prime95 stable at 3.9ghz, cause one little bios settings could trigger BSoD or crash with this. Even if I'd let temps go a lot past 80c could've cause software to crash or BSoD.. and now my prime95 absolutely max temps are 81c with blend, small ffts 72 and absolutely max 77c etc.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Offset works. Manual no-go..
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean manually change VID under P-States is still a no-go?
Click to expand...

P-State is not yet tested. Just Manual VCore.

Stuck on GPU LED
and bootloops to Ad-30-0C-02-74-dE

My chip needs offsets to be at -0.150 for VSOC and VCore at 4.0/3200


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> P-State is not yet tested. Just Manual VCore.
> 
> Stuck on GPU LED
> and bootloops to Ad-30-0C-02-74-dE
> 
> My chip needs offsets to be at -0.150 for VSOC and VCore at 4.0/3200


Why do you use offset for SOC? Since SOC does not downvolt, you can use fixed number for that no?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> What are the options for the presets? Does it have Stilt's fast/slow timings for 3200 and 3333?


These are the additions to DDR Timing Control:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









And the presets:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Very good work by The Stilt for taking the time to make these presets and Asus for including them in te BIOS.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Yes, it´s nice. But beware, if you start getting errors on a profile that you know works and stable then CLDO_VDDP that you have chosen is not applied correctly. A shutdown and a PSU disconnect for 5-10 seconds is required for the PC to boot at the correct voltage. Otherwise looks good.


Cheers for the heads up. So far since CLDO_VDDP came out as setting and I tweaked a reset has sufficed but could well be some or when we change UEFI an instant for further action is needed.

For example I fitted the 1800X just like the 3X R7 1700 I have used on same HW. I did CMOSCLR, attached power cable and on post the board went into demo of Q-Codes







. I then proceeded to power down, remove power from PSU and did another CMOSCLR. All was well on next post. The other instant a intial CMOSCLR did not really seem to have effect was when I went from having Corsair Hynix IC RAM to G.Skill Samsung B die IC RAM. Again I had to do extra work than normal, but all AOK in the end.

Perhaps a quirk of when we change significant HW or UEFI changes.

Even though I'm not impressed by the 1800X I got yesterday it has no memory hole in upto 3333MHz I tested yesterday. Every R7 1700 I have had though has have one somewhere around 3200MHz+. So CLDO_VDDP tweaking is off the cards with this CPU so far.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> @gupstergI do apply your advice ,but in this case also in bios i had this value.
> 
> PLL auto its for all now 1.94V?


PLL for me on all past UEFI has been 1.8V on [Auto], but that is when on UEFI defaults. As soon as I OC I set it manually 1.8V. I have not needed to adjust PLL for OC so far on 4 differing R7 CPUs.

Perhaps dump your UEFI settings and members can view and give some advice. This can be done by going to Tool Page > Asus Overclocking Profile > Load/Save to USB > CTRL+F2, only settings that will not be in txt is AMD CBS. So you will have to state any you have changed from defaults. You can attach the txt using paperclip icon.

Some members do seem to have quirky read backs of voltages in UEFI monitoring boxes and SW. If you have access to multimeter try reads from ProbeIt points.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> P-State is not yet tested. Just Manual VCore.
> 
> Stuck on GPU LED
> and bootloops to Ad-30-0C-02-74-dE
> 
> My chip needs offsets to be at -0.150 for VSOC and VCore at 4.0/3200
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you use offset for SOC? Since SOC does not downvolt, you can use fixed number for that no?
Click to expand...

It does.

When left to Auto - it goes over 1.1 which is very high for my chip.

At -0.150, it does 0.98ish.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It does.
> 
> When left to Auto - it goes over 1.1 which is very for my chip.
> 
> At -0.150, it does 0.98ish.


I mean can't you manually set SOC to 1.0v, rather than using an offset of -0.150? Thought the point of offset was to enable P-states downvolting/downclocking.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> These are the additions to DDR Timing Control:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the presets:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks. It even sets the DDR volts? If it does, I'm assuming it also setts DDR boot as well?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It does.
> 
> When left to Auto - it goes over 1.1 which is very for my chip.
> 
> At -0.150, it does 0.98ish.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean can't you manually set SOC to 1.0v, rather than using an offset of -0.150? Thought the point of offset was to enable P-states downvolting/downclocking.
Click to expand...

Manual seem to work now after letting it boot a few times on Offset.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> That was the case, maybe it's how it is on 1107.
> 
> Had to do the same with 1401 and 1403, it will boot, but if the voltage is not applied then it will not run stable as it should. A shutdown followed by disconnect is required for me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Thanks. It even sets the DDR volts? If it does, I'm assuming it also setts DDR boot as well?


I don´t know. I did not try them, because I don´t have a B-die RAM, but Raja or Elmor can answer this if they are around here.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> These are the additions to DDR Timing Control:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the presets:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. It even sets the DDR volts? If it does, I'm assuming it also setts DDR boot as well?
Click to expand...

YES, DDR Boot not yet checked.

Testing The Stilt's 3333 Fast Profile.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers for the heads up. So far since CLDO_VDDP came out as setting and I tweaked a reset has sufficed but could well be some or when we change UEFI an instant for further action is needed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> For example I fitted the 1800X just like the 3X R7 1700 I have used on same HW. I did CMOSCLR, attached power cable and on post the board went into demo of Q-Codes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I then proceeded to power down, remove power from PSU and did another CMOSCLR. All was well on next post. The other instant a intial CMOSCLR did not really seem to have effect was when I went from having Corsair Hynix IC RAM to G.Skill Samsung B die IC RAM. Again I had to do extra work than normal, but all AOK in the end.
> 
> Perhaps a quirk of when we change significant HW or UEFI changes.
> 
> Even though I'm not impressed by the 1800X I got yesterday it has no memory hole in upto 3333MHz I tested yesterday. Every R7 1700 I have had though has have one somewhere around 3200MHz+. So CLDO_VDDP tweaking is off the cards with this CPU so far.
> PLL for me on all past UEFI has been 1.8V on [Auto], but that is when on UEFI defaults. As soon as I OC I set it manually 1.8V. I have not needed to adjust PLL for OC so far on 4 differing R7 CPUs.


I think your 1800X may have a lower CLDO voltage, talking 800mV and below (hint: 625mV maybe, don't tell anyone







).


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I mean can't you manually set SOC to 1.0v, rather than using an offset of -0.150? Thought the point of offset was to enable P-states downvolting/downclocking.


If you prefer a fixed soc it's better to set this manual. Working with offset will change the value from default working including your offset setting. Soc on auto runs at 1.15v with my OC settings. But on on lower speeds it runs lower.

Offset for vcore works a bit different when you setup pstates. In this case the offset will be applied to the vid setting from your pstates.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> YES, DDR Boot not yet checked.
> 
> Testing The Stilt's 3333 Fast Profile.


Great, looking forward for your test results on memory profiles.

Im outside and can't test this bios earlier then tonight..


----------



## hurricane28

O i heard enough, no need for me to flash this BIOS than.

Thnx guys for the feedback and input, this is really helpful for the next BIOS release


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> If you prefer a fixed soc it's better to set this manual. Working with offset will change the value from default working including your offset setting. Soc on auto runs at 1.15v with my OC settings. But on on lower speeds it runs lower.
> 
> Offset for vcore works a bit different when you setup pstates. In this case the offset will be applied to the vid setting from your pstates.


That's my point though. The SOC voltage will always be fixed at your current settings. And ideally, you know exactly what voltage you need for stability and you would not want that to change. So setting SOC manually to that exact number should be preferable. Same would be true for Vcore actually, but then it would not downvolt using p-states so that is why we use offset for Vcore.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I think your 1800X may have a lower CLDO voltage, talking 800mV and below (hint: 625mV maybe, don't tell anyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


CLDO_VDDP [Auto] is 950mV on all CPU as Elmor / The Stilt have stated before. This has seemed right for 9943, 1401, 1403 and 1403-SP42M and even test UEFI I run currently.

On another note SOC has consistently been ~900mV on UEFI defaults for all CPU sample I have used. The 1800X is using ~1.05V for 3333MHz The Stilt's Fast setup, similar to my 2x R7 1700 I tested as well.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> CLDO_VDDP [Auto] is 950mV on all CPU as Elmor / The Stilt have stated before. This has seemed right for 9943, 1401, 1403 and 1403-SP42M and even test UEFI I run currently.


What happens when you actually hit the memory hole that needs CLD_VDDP adjustment? Does the board fail to post? Does it post but remain unstable?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> CLDO_VDDP [Auto] is 950mV on all CPU as Elmor / The Stilt have stated before. This has seemed right for 9943, 1401, 1403 and 1403-SP42M and even test UEFI I run currently.
> 
> On another note SOC has consistently been ~900mV on UEFI defaults for all CPU sample I have used. The 1800X is using ~1.05V for 3333MHz The Stilt's Fast setup, similar to my 2x R7 1700 I tested as well.


I'm not going to argue, because there is no point. They said 950mV, and my CPU boots fine at 908mV, 888mV and now fully stable at 868mV @3.8 with so low voltage and perfect voltage on the RAM.
You don´'t have to try, but what do you lose if you do?

Anyway, it's your setup.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> What happens when you actually hit the memory hole that needs CLD_VDDP adjustment? Does the board fail to post? Does it post but remain unstable?


Probably it can't boot. I never met this well known mr. MemHole


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> YES, DDR Boot not yet checked.
> 
> Testing The Stilt's 3333 Fast Profile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great, looking forward for your test results on memory profiles.
> 
> Im outside and can't test this bios earlier then tonight..
Click to expand...

Same here. Just spending the next 15 minutes testing for basic stuff.

Stilt 3333 Fast Profile pulled my Euler's score down.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> O i heard enough, no need for me to flash this BIOS than.
> 
> Thnx guys for the feedback and input, this is really helpful for the next BIOS release


I think the issue is not for everybody.
And the RAM Profiles will be helpful to a lot of guys in a way that you just select and test.
They include all the timings BTW.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> If you prefer a fixed soc it's better to set this manual. Working with offset will change the value from default working including your offset setting. Soc on auto runs at 1.15v with my OC settings. But on on lower speeds it runs lower.
> 
> Offset for vcore works a bit different when you setup pstates. In this case the offset will be applied to the vid setting from your pstates.
> 
> 
> 
> That's my point though. The SOC voltage will always be fixed at your current settings. And ideally, you know exactly what voltage you need for stability and you would not want that to change. So setting SOC manually to that exact number should be preferable. Same would be true for Vcore actually, but then it would not downvolt using p-states so that is why we use offset for Vcore.
Click to expand...

You can use offset both ways either STATIC or P-States.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> What happens when you actually hit the memory hole that needs CLD_VDDP adjustment? Does the board fail to post? Does it post but remain unstable?


Q-Code: F9.

So as an example, R7 1700 UA 1713PGT had a memory hole at 3200MHz, it was easy to know it's a hole as the RAM was rated for 3200MHz and is Samsung B die the one favored by Ryzen. I had loose setup and right VDIMM and CPU stock and I had Q-Code: F9. I changed CLDO_VDDP, reset board, jump to 3200MHz and all good.

In this post on OCF is example of what I call "divider jumping" on R7 1700 UA 1709PGT. This is usually my process as I do OC with BCLK 100MHz, I did that same process on 1800X and upto 3333MHz was 0 issues. Will be testing further.

The Stilt has shared info on how to check for hole with BCLK tweak, is in OP of my thread RAM info.

I can on my R7 1700 UA 1709PGT flash a UEFI, set base profile (ie fan profile, etc) and jump to 3.8 3333MHz Fast in next jump







.

On the R7 1800X UA 1710SUS I can also do the same but 3.9GHz, testing further CPU/RAM MHz. Just now retesting with flash to 9920 and will update how it went







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I'm not going to argue, because there is no point. They said 950mV, and my CPU boots fine at 908mV, 888mV and now fully stable at 868mV @3.8 with so low voltage and perfect voltage on the RAM.
> You don´'t have to try, but what do you lose if you do?
> 
> Anyway, it's your setup.


I think you got the wrong end of the stick mate







.

In post 23764 I stated:-
Quote:


> Even though I'm not impressed by the 1800X I got yesterday it has no memory hole in upto 3333MHz I tested yesterday. Every R7 1700 I have had though has have one somewhere around 3200MHz+. So CLDO_VDDP tweaking is off the cards with this CPU so far.


Then in post 23771 you stated:-
Quote:


> I think your 1800X may have a lower CLDO voltage, talking 800mV and below (hint: 625mV maybe, don't tell anyone smile.gif).


Then in post 23776 I explained [Auto] is 950mV, as in the preceding post I had stated I have not changed CLDO_VDDP.


----------



## YoDevil

I think my ram sticks or memory controller just suck. I have a R7 1700 and G.Skill 3600c16 rated B-Die.
With the new bios I tried The Stilt's profile for "safe" 3200mhz, but I require looser primary timings: 14-15-14-32 and 2T, which is what i've always been running since months.
3333mhz was just a no-no.
I guess i can stop getting hyped for bios updates, and just resign myself to not being able to go higher than 3200.


----------



## Clukos

New BIOS, new timings


















I am not declaring stability yet but this looks promising! I still can't get GDM off and 1T at 3466 without instant bluescreen once I enter Windows though.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YoDevil*
> 
> I think my ram sticks or memory controller just suck. I have a R7 1700 and G.Skill 3600c16 rated B-Die.
> With the new bios I tried The Stilt's profile for "safe" 3200mhz, but I require looser primary timings: 14-15-14-32 and 2T, which is what i've always been running since months.
> 3333mhz was just a no-no.
> I guess i can stop getting hyped for bios updates, and just resign myself to not being able to go higher than 3200.


I'm in a similar boat with 3600CL15 stuff. For some reason my ram hates 3200 and 3333, but WILL do 3466 for some odd reason. Maybe give that a shot just for fun?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> New BIOS, new timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not declaring stability yet but this looks promising! I still can't get GDM off and 1T at 3466 without instant bluescreen once I enter Windows though.


Nice! Can you also share some Aida results just to compare...

Thanks in advance..


----------



## YoDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I'm in a similar boat with 3600CL15 stuff. For some reason my ram hates 3200 and 3333, but WILL do 3466 for some odd reason. Maybe give that a shot just for fun?


I know from my old testings that my memory hole is between 3300 and 3500mhz, and right now messing with CLDO_VPP is quite a pain cause it resets every time a boot fails.
When we can get CLDO_VPP Auto working fine maybe i'll get more success.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> New BIOS, new timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not declaring stability yet but this looks promising! I still can't get GDM off and 1T at 3466 without instant bluescreen once I enter Windows though.


TRAS violates rule tho.


----------



## gupsterg

@elmor @[email protected]

UEFI 9920 so far SMOOTH







.

So was on test UEFI, loaded UEFI defaults, shut rig, used flashback and went to 9920. Booted 1st time with 0 issues like any other UEFI for me.





Next set base profile.

9920_X_Base_setting.txt 19k .txt file


With AMD CBS as:-

i) Global C-States: Enabled
ii) BankGroupSwap: Disabled
iii) BankGroupSwapAlt: Enabled

After reboot load The Stilt's 3333MHz Fast, only needed to edit VBOOT/VDIMM to 1.375V as my RAM only need that. Setup PState 0 OC 3.9GHz and reboot.

9920_X_3.8_3333_F_setting.txt 19k .txt file


All monitoring read backs etc correct for me. Now stress testing.



*Big thank* you for adding The Stilt's RAM timings profile as well *as him* for providing







.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> That was the case, maybe it's how it is on 1107.
> 
> Had to do the same with 1401 and 1403, it will boot, but if the voltage is not applied then it will not run stable as it should. A shutdown followed by disconnect is required for me.
> 
> Edit: I may add that the shutdown and power disconnect is only needed 1 time for CLDO_VDDP voltage to stick, this is not for every boot. Usually 1 time after a BIOS flash.


1. 1107 DOES NOT have CLDO-VDDP.
2. I ran both 1401 and 1403 and as soon as i hit save and apply ill hit the reset button on my case and it works, how do i know? Because if i change it too low ill get an f9 or 8 error right away.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Nice! Can you also share some Aida results just to compare...
> 
> Thanks in advance..


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Oh no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh nice, gonna be soon flashing, IIRC 30min left of my run to complete.
> I tend to wait ~90sec after logon to launch HWiNFO. Due to what OS/CPU is doing I find it can be problematic to go to monitoring straight away.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YoDevil*
> 
> I think my ram sticks or memory controller just suck. I have a R7 1700 and G.Skill 3600c16 rated B-Die.
> With the new bios I tried The Stilt's profile for "safe" 3200mhz, but I require looser primary timings: 14-15-14-32 and 2T, which is what i've always been running since months.
> 3333mhz was just a no-no.
> I guess i can stop getting hyped for bios updates, and just resign myself to not being able to go higher than 3200.


for me changing only Dram V and sub timings its not enought,i need to play with,ProcODT,RttNon,RttWr,Rttpark,GDM and now i see new Ram settings.
on 1403 i m able to reach 3200Mhz stable but not just changing sub timings.

This new beta have some microcode fix?i can get 3.95Ghz stable,at 1.439V,and before no way i could get stable,1.46V+ and was still unstable
Also the V seems to be more accurate and with less fluctuations


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> 1. 1107 DOES NOT have CLDO-VDDP.
> 2. I ran both 1401 and 1403 and as soon as i hit save and apply ill hit the reset button on my case and it works, how do i know? Because if i change it too low ill get an f9 or 8 error right away.


1. Correct. Sorry, forgot it was introduced with 9943/9945
2. OK.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Got a BIOS for you guys to test. C6H BIOS 9920 SHA256 968558A4710C8F8BE67FED3B6ABDF35F29A1C6FDFDC157F64895CA0E264826EE
> 
> * Improved DRAM cold boot, results in slightly longer POST time
> * Fix for CPU Ratio stuck at 22x on some CPUs when using Vcore override/offset
> * SenseMi Skew is now Disabled by default. If you want to return to previous behavior set SenseMi Skew = Enabled and Offset = 272.
> * Added DRAM profiles for Samsung B-based DIMMs with tuned subtimings, including The Stilt's settings
> * Maybe a few other extras, you tell me
> 
> On another note, I'm having problems replicating the fan speeds getting stuck. Are there any further details that can help me replicate it? Any other serious problem we need to be looking at? Am constantly monitoring the bug report form. Please note only generic bugs belong in there, not individual issues such as DRAM not being able to run at advertised speeds or similar.


*ONLY SINGLE RANK, not all Samsung B-based DIMMs






























What for egoism? Is your optimal configuration 2 * 8? work station 2*8?







*

*Platform for playing sapper and no more ... 2017 year 2 * 8 GB maximum ... a shame*


----------



## gupsterg

@The Stilt

Thank you Roger for all you do within the scene and behind the scenes!

So as I have been following so much of what you do for few years and applying to AMD GPU and now CPU, I thought it was time to name my all RED team rig after you







.

*The Stilt Machine*


----------



## YoDevil

On an R7 1700 NON-X, should SenseMI Skew be Enabled or Disabled? I'm getting 20° higher readings with it being Disabled by default on the new bios. Which readings are correct? Have I been reading the wrong temperature for all this time?


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> With AMD CBS as:-
> 
> i) Global C-States: Enabled
> ii) BankGroupSwap: Disabled
> iii) BankGroupSwapAlt: Enabled
> 
> All read backs etc correct for me.


Why do you have BGSAlt enabled?

Also, do you need 1.4 on your 1800x for 3.9 or have you not dialed it down yet?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Why do you have BGSAlt enabled?


Disabling BGS can lower results on synthetic benchmarks like Aida. Enabling BGSAlt brings your performance results back where it was before you disabled BGS. Without having side-effects as far as I noticed!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Why do you have BGSAlt enabled?
> 
> Also, do you need 1.4 on your 1800x for 3.9 or have you not dialed it down yet?


In OP of my thread see RAM Info > C6H UEFI 0079 onwards ... > BankGroupSwap and BankGroupSwapAlt

It does ~3.8GHz without adding offset. It needs +50mV (ie 1.4V) for 3.9GHz







. So it reaches ceiling VID for PState 0 in that case ie 1.35V. I reckon it could to a little higher at stock. As usually a 100MHz jump is somewhere around +100mV or greater from previous step. 3.95GHz at +75mV has WHEA error of 1 in 5 loops of custom x264. If I do full onslaught of stress testing on 1800X, like I did on 1700, I reckon perhaps that +50mV may need to be +75mV.

It's showing similar scaling as all the R7 1700 I have had on voltage, albeit none of those are stable at 3.9GHz with even 1.45V.

R7 1700:-

UA 1706PGT was my 1st, +150mV offset (ie 1.3375V), for PState 0 3.8GHz.

UA 1709PGT was my 2nd, +162mV offset (ie 1.3495V), for PState 0 3.8GHz. When I went from 3200MHz to 3333MHz I set +175mV just to make it was fine but think it will be ok even with +162mV.

UA 1713PGT was my 3rd, +196mV offset (ie 1.3835V), for PState 0 3.8GHz.

2nd and 3rd both use 3333MHz Fast with same VBOOT/VDIMM 1.375V, 2nd needs SOC: 1.05V and 3rd SOC: 1.075V. Both reached ~3500MHz C16 2T with SOC: 1.1V - 1.125V.

The 1800X I just banged to 3333MHz Fast 1.375V SOC: 1.05V as guessimate yesterday within minutes of fitting. I passed repeat testing of 1hr each of HCI Memtest, x264 and Y-Cruncher repeatedly. 3.9GHz 3333MHz Fast using same setup except VCORE has also passed 1hr each of x264 and Y-Cruncher repeatedly and 7hrs of [email protected]

Perhaps my sample is not great. Perhaps as I'm on air and lower temps may help it. Dunno







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YoDevil*
> 
> On an R7 1700 NON-X, should SenseMI Skew be Enabled or Disabled? I'm getting 20° higher readings with it being Disabled by default on the new bios. Which readings are correct? Have I been reading the wrong temperature for all this time?


Sense MI Skew: [Auto] should be disabled on this new UEFI as stated by Elmor. I currently can't swap CPU, if you post a screenshot of HWINFO showing relevant sensors for:-

i) Sense MI Skew: [Auto]

ii) Sense MI Skew: [Disabled]

We can comment whats what.


----------



## majestynl

@Gupsterg

Mate, can you show some current Hwinfo screens with your new 1800x with new bios. Showing min and Max temps. I could compare them. Your scaling on vcore vs clockspeeds looks same as mine 1800x


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> On another note, I'm having problems replicating the fan speeds getting stuck. Are there any further details that can help me replicate it? Any other serious problem we need to be looking at? Am constantly monitoring the bug report form. Please note only generic bugs belong in there, not individual issues such as DRAM not being able to run at advertised speeds or similar.


Use AIDA at a really high polling rate for an extended period of time. Also configure all Q-fans on manual.


----------



## GraveNoX

I see that 3466 Stilt profile has 15-15-15-35 timings, bug with odd CAS latency has been fixed ?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> Mate, can you show some current Hwinfo screens with your new 1800x with new bios. Showing min and Max temps. I could compare them. Your scaling on vcore vs clockspeeds looks same as mine 1800x


Here you go chap







.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Basically stock with CPB off, to see what SMU sets 3600MHz PState 0 as, with 3333MHz Fast setup.



~1.219V MAX.

After doing some HCI Memtest, I only change to 3.8GHz PState 0.



3.9GHz went Q-Code: 8 with no added offset, within <2min under x264. Up to +25mV.



+50mV.



Do some CB15 then and AIDA64 just to get some performance scores. Y-Cruncher ~40min.



Tested 3.95GHz +75mV.



WHEA error 1.

So then this morning when leaving home I set it to [email protected], I used +75mV as I didn't wanna come home to crashed PC.



After looking at notes as said before I though retest 3.9GHz +50mV.



Next Y-Cruncher.



Flash to 9920, same setup.


----------



## orlfman

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?91766-Crosshair-VI-Hero-UEFI-build-9920-amp-1403
Quote:


> UEFI build 9920 for the C6H:
> 
> * Improved DRAM cold boot, results in slightly longer POST time
> * Fix for CPU Ratio stuck at 22x on some CPUs when using Vcore override/offset
> * SenseMi Skew is now Disabled by default. If you want to return to previous behavior set SenseMi Skew = Enabled and Offset = 272.
> * Added DRAM profiles for Samsung B-based DIMMs with tuned subtimings, including The Stilt's settings


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Here you go chap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Basically stock with CPB off, to see what SMU sets 3600MHz PState 0 as, with 3333MHz Fast setup.
> 
> 
> 
> ~1.219V MAX.
> 
> After doing some HCI Memtest, I only change to 3.8GHz PState 0.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.9GHz went Q-Code: 8 with no added offset, within <2min under x264. Up to +25mV.
> 
> 
> 
> +50mV.
> 
> 
> 
> Do some CB15 then and AIDA64 just to get some performance scores. Y-Cruncher ~40min.
> 
> 
> 
> Tested 3.95GHz +75mV.
> 
> 
> 
> WHEA error 1.
> 
> So then this morning when leaving home I set it to [email protected], I used +75mV as I didn't wanna come home to crashed PC.
> 
> 
> 
> After looking at notes as said before I though retest 3.9GHz +50mV.
> 
> 
> 
> Next Y-Cruncher.
> 
> 
> 
> Flash to 9920, same setup.


Perfect mate thanks, will test new bios tomorrow. A bit tired today







Will share results and feedback tomorrow!


----------



## YoDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Sense MI Skew: [Auto] should be disabled on this new UEFI as stated by Elmor. I currently can't swap CPU, if you post a screenshot of HWINFO showing relevant sensors for:-
> 
> i) Sense MI Skew: [Auto]
> 
> ii) Sense MI Skew: [Disabled]
> 
> We can comment whats what.


Here are Idle readings, ambient temp should be around 22°. I'm on custom water loop, a 360mm and a 240mm rad for CPU and GPU, which makes me think the lower readings are the correct one.


Spoiler: Screenshots



SenseMI Skew: Auto ( = Disabled on latest bios )


SenseMi Skew: Enabled, Offset: 272



Mind that's not exactly an offset of 20°, cause in the first case my fans were running faster due to the higher temperature reading, but it looks to me that SenseMI Skew Disabled is adding the 20° reading offset to my CPU (or maybe Enabled is removing an offset it shouldnt remove...).


----------



## finalheaven

Just updated to 9920. Used Stilt's 3333 fast preset and change DRAM/DRAM Boot manually.

CPU Offset @ +0.1v
SOC @ 1.05v
DDR @ 1.375v
DDR Boot @ 1.375v
ProcODT: 53.3
Geardown: Enabled

So far so good w/ 32gb (4x8gb) B-Die Ram.


----------



## Chicken Patty

First boot on the new RAM. Quick AIDA 64 benchmark reveals tons of performance increase over my DDR2666 RAM. Anybody know if the issue with the Aura software for the Tridentz and the SPD getting corrupted has been fixed?


----------



## kaseki

My initial results for BIOS 9920. Settings and primary characteristics are in the image below. There are some slight relaxations relative to my timings on 1403 and 1403-SP42M to ensure an good initial 3200 MT/s boot. Test results are:

Superposition: 15707 x 117.48 fps
Valley: 4440 x 106.1 fps
Ryzen render: 22.34s
Classroom render: 13:13.11 (min:s)
Intel Latency Test: 71.1 ns x 46876.8 all reads
GSAT (1 hr): pass

My question is: Is there anything left in the AMD/CBS settings structure that is still used?



Spoiler: Settings summary!


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*
> 
> First boot on the new RAM. Quick AIDA 64 benchmark reveals tons of performance increase over my DDR2666 RAM. Anybody know if the issue with the Aura software for the Tridentz and the SPD getting corrupted has been fixed?


Good luck with your new Ram.

Its something from Gskill. They made a clever idea (not) to control the leds by SPD data. Just don't use multiple Aura softwares in combination with the one from Gskill. If there is coming a fix/workarround then you need to follow there downloads page. Last time I checked it was still beta.


----------



## Chicken Patty

So far sticking to the Aura software from the motherboard. Hopefully I don't have any issues.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Perfect mate thanks, will test new bios tomorrow. A bit tired today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will share results and feedback tomorrow!


No worries







, look forward to your testing. UEFI 9920 Sense MI Skew: [Auto] is disabled.



And the earlier one was me setting Sense MI Skew: Disabled manually attached again below.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YoDevil*
> 
> Here are Idle readings, ambient temp should be around 22°. I'm on custom water loop, a 360mm and a 240mm rad for CPU and GPU, which makes me think the lower readings are the correct one.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> SenseMI Skew: Auto ( = Disabled on latest bios )
> 
> 
> SenseMi Skew: Enabled, Offset: 272
> 
> 
> 
> Mind that's not exactly an offset of 20°, cause in the first case my fans were running faster due to the higher temperature reading, but it looks to me that SenseMI Skew Disabled is adding the 20° reading offset to my CPU (or maybe Enabled is removing an offset it shouldnt remove...).


Motherboard sensor and socket has no skewing. So if ambient was 22°C at least motherboard should be close to that and not 44°C. Socket for me is usually within ~10-15°C of tCTL when CPU under load regardless if it's R7 1700 or R7 1800X . Socket tends to be higher than tCTL when

There are 2 1800X screenies above (knock off 20°C off tCTL or use tDIE) and here is 1700.



Why is your mobo so hot?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*
> 
> First boot on the new RAM. Quick AIDA 64 benchmark reveals tons of performance increase over my DDR2666 RAM. Anybody know if the issue with the Aura software for the Tridentz and the SPD getting corrupted has been fixed?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Latest Aura SW uses correct mutex, so corruption shouldn't occur, dunno about any other SW.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Just updated to 9920. Used Stilt's 3333 fast preset and change DRAM/DRAM Boot manually.
> 
> CPU Offset @ +0.1v
> SOC @ 1.05v
> DDR @ 1.375v
> DDR Boot @ 1.375v
> ProcODT: 53.3
> Geardown: Enabled
> 
> So far so good w/ 32gb (4x8gb) B-Die Ram.


Sweet







.


----------



## RS87

Firstly thanks @elmor!









*BUG*: Fail_CNT doesnt work anymore. I used 4 then tried 3 and neither work, continual F9 loop. I even set Memory Fail to 3 simultaneous to Fail_CNT and that never worked either (as i knew the setting i was trying was a mem OC setting).

Thanks for adding the CAD Bus settings into the DDR settings, this has 1) more convenient and 2) overrides the bug of CAD Bus defaulting back in the AMD CBS menu.

Also, I had to revert back to Sensi Mi Skew - Enabled and 272 because my temps went up noticably with my 1800X.

Thanks again for a new beta!


----------



## kundica

Pushing 3466 CL14 for the first time after update to bios 9920.

Aida64 memory benchmark and a short 15m gsat test.

CPU (1800x) still stock for now.

SOC @ 1.05
DDR/DDR Boot @ 1.4
ProcODT @ 60
Timings attached below

Memory temps rise quite a bit with gsat. Need to research what's normal and tune my case fans differently.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> There is a bug in 1401: When you navigate back from Advanced Page > AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > DDR Memory Mapping you land at AMD CBS, not at UMC Common Options. This can get confusing.


Seems like 9920 has that bug fixed







, plus Sense MI Skew: [Auto] is disabled.

Resuming from Sleep still has issue on X CPU where CPU Sensor has 20°C offset reverted







.



Another reason I like the R7 1700 better







.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Thanks for confirming that!


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Seems like 9920 has that bug fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , plus Sense MI Skew: [Auto] is disabled.
> 
> Resuming from Sleep still has issue on X CPU where CPU Sensor has 20°C offset reverted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Another reason I like the R7 1700 better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Did you enable Sense MI Skew with default 272 settings for your 1800X? I had to because my temps shot up by about 12 degrees when stressing with this new disabled default. I've never touched Sense MI Skew setting so it was instantly noticeable to me the moment Windows loaded and my fans kicked into the next speed profile.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*
> 
> Thanks for confirming that!


No worries







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Did you enable Sense MI Skew with default 272 settings for your 1800X? I had to because my temps shot up by about 12 degrees when stressing with this new disabled default. I've never touched Sense MI Skew setting so it was instantly noticeable to me the moment Windows loaded and my fans kicked into the next speed profile.


Nope. I used Sense MI Skew: Disabled since installing. Seemed right to me when I compared tCTL/tDIE/CPU Sensor/Socket/Mobo temps. Main reason I went this way was as testing had shown a day or so ago that then even PLL voltage changes don't skew sensors.

See section Sense MI Skew on C6H - To disable or not? in OP of my thread.


----------



## YoDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Motherboard sensor and socket has no skewing. So if ambient was 22°C at least motherboard should be close to that and not 44°C. Socket for me is usually within ~10-15°C of tCTL when CPU under load regardless if it's R7 1700 or R7 1800X . Socket tends to be higher than tCTL when
> 
> Why is your mobo so hot?


My Mobo is hot cause I have zero airflow in my case, as the thick rad I have in front of my intake fans is blocking it all. I still have to setup an additional intake fan with no rad just to get some fresh air moving through.
With that said, I think it might make sense that the CPU, being the only component cooled, is much colder than the surrounding area. Are you on air cooling instead?
And is your 1700 screenshot with SenseMI skew enabled or disabled?


----------



## gupsterg

1700 is Sense MI Skew: Disabled, all my screen shots for that CPU model are using that setting except early March 17 ones.

Yes, air cooled.

Your socket temp is strangely hot to me, perhaps another water cooler member will be able to comment better.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Did you enable Sense MI Skew with default 272 settings for your 1800X? I had to because my temps shot up by about 12 degrees when stressing with this new disabled default. I've never touched Sense MI Skew setting so it was instantly noticeable to me the moment Windows loaded and my fans kicked into the next speed profile.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I used Sense MI Skew: Disabled since installing. Seemed right to me when I compared tCTL/tDIE/CPU Sensor/Socket/Mobo temps. Main reason I went this way was as testing had shown a day or so ago that then even PLL voltage changes don't skew sensors.
> 
> See section Sense MI Skew on C6H - To disable or not? in OP of my thread.
Click to expand...

I remember there was a lot of talk earlier in the thread about using a DMM to verify actual temps but it is something I have never owned or ended up getting my hands on. Do you think my reported temps are likely to be lower than what's actually happing inside my case with the mobo and the CPU then?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Got a BIOS for you guys to test. C6H BIOS 9920 SHA256 968558A4710C8F8BE67FED3B6ABDF35F29A1C6FDFDC157F64895CA0E264826EE
> 
> * Improved DRAM cold boot, results in slightly longer POST time
> * Fix for CPU Ratio stuck at 22x on some CPUs when using Vcore override/offset
> * SenseMi Skew is now Disabled by default. If you want to return to previous behavior set SenseMi Skew = Enabled and Offset = 272.
> * Added DRAM profiles for Samsung B-based DIMMs with tuned subtimings, including The Stilt's settings
> * Maybe a few other extras, you tell me
> 
> On another note, I'm having problems replicating the fan speeds getting stuck. Are there any further details that can help me replicate it? Any other serious problem we need to be looking at? Am constantly monitoring the bug report form. Please note only generic bugs belong in there, not individual issues such as DRAM not being able to run at advertised speeds or similar.


Flashed this bios, set up the CPU for 3.95 GHz, loaded the new memory preset with the Stilt 3466 profile, and away we went.







So at this point, I have to love this bios! Adding the memory presets with Stilt's Timings is brilliant. What a great time / hassle saving feature. Even if I want to tune from here, it is so much easier.

I cannot speak to cold boot yet, will need probably a week to really know on that score, but any slowing of boot time seems minimal. It's early, but so far I have to say elmor, this is a fantastic bios version, I'll post anything further that I discover.

As always, thanks so much


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> I remember there was a lot of talk earlier in the thread about using a DMM to verify actual temps but it is something I have never owned or ended up getting my hands on. Do you think my reported temps are likely to be lower than what's actually happing inside my case with the mobo and the CPU then?


Digital Multimeter for temps, nope. I was going to use temp probes, after the testing that I did and majestynl shared, quoted in that section, I thought no point mounting sensors when fitting 1800X.

I received my infared thermal gun today, TBH saw nothing alarming on VRM, etc, rig was under load at the time. Even the memory VRM which has no heatsink was AOK (red box). Checked some other areas, etc as well. To me what we see in SW for mobo/VRM is AOK.



I only did quick test of ir gun to see if accurate by firing at freezer. Gonna boils some water tomorrow and see it states 100°C.


----------



## datspike

Hi guys.
Can someone post all The Stilt's presets captured with RTC from the new beta?
Thanks.


----------



## CentroX

Where is stilts memory profile?


----------



## YoDevil

Isn't it a big deal that we have been reading 20° less by default for all this time?
What setting are other boards even using? Is every result on the internet faked by faulty readings?


----------



## CeltPC

Anyone planning on paying the extra $100 USD for the new Crosshair VI Extreme?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> Where is stilts memory profile?


If you mean in the 9920 bios, it is under memory timings > memory presets.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YoDevil*
> 
> Isn't it a big deal that we have been reading 20° less by default for all this time?
> What setting are other boards even using? Is every result on the internet faked by faulty readings?


Non X CPU, Sense MI Skew: [Auto/Enabled] was ≤5°C difference vs [Disabled], here is post from 19/03/17.

Only X CPU has offset.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> I remember there was a lot of talk earlier in the thread about using a DMM to verify actual temps but it is something I have never owned or ended up getting my hands on. Do you think my reported temps are likely to be lower than what's actually happing inside my case with the mobo and the CPU then?
> 
> 
> 
> Digital Multimeter for temps, nope. I was going to use temp probes, after the testing that I did and majestynl shared, quoted in that section, I thought no point mounting sensors when fitting 1800X.
> 
> I received my infared thermal gun today, TBH saw nothing alarming on VRM, etc, rig was under load at the time. Even the memory VRM which has no heatsink was AOK (red box). Checked some other areas, etc as well. To me what we see in SW for mobo/VRM is AOK.
> 
> 
> 
> I only did quick test of ir gun to see if accurate by firing at freezer. Gonna boils some water tomorrow and see it states 100°C.
Click to expand...









I meant IR gun lol just imagine of all those sparkys out there that get their DMM's out thinking they can get a temp reading...


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Anyone planning on paying the extra $100 USD for the new Crosshair VI Extreme?


You mean would we have paid $100 to buy it if it was out at the same time as hero? Because its not like we can trade ours in and just pay $100 more.

I probably would not have, although I may have purchased the hero with the bluetooth/wifi.


----------



## rv8000

Has anyone run into any post errors concerning the VGA/pci-e when adjusting b-clock on their boards?

Running a Strix-F, no options to change pci-e gen, and adjusting the bclock to anything (tried 101, 102, 103, 104, and 120), the pc won't post.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> I remember there was a lot of talk earlier in the thread about using a DMM to verify actual temps but it is something I have never owned or ended up getting my hands on. Do you think my reported temps are likely to be lower than what's actually happing inside my case with the mobo and the CPU then?
> 
> 
> 
> Digital Multimeter for temps, nope. I was going to use temp probes, after the testing that I did and majestynl shared, quoted in that section, I thought no point mounting sensors when fitting 1800X.
> 
> I received my infared thermal gun today, TBH saw nothing alarming on VRM, etc, rig was under load at the time. Even the memory VRM which has no heatsink was AOK (red box). Checked some other areas, etc as well. To me what we see in SW for mobo/VRM is AOK.
> 
> 
> 
> I only did quick test of ir gun to see if accurate by firing at freezer. Gonna boils some water tomorrow and see it states 100°C.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I meant IR gun lol just imagine of all those sparkys out there that get their DMM's out thinking they can get a temp reading...
Click to expand...

Sparky here, laughing:

(a) Many digital multimeters are designed to provide a temperature reading if an iron-constantine (K-type) thermocouple module is used. (These are not normally supplied with the DMM, but can be bought with standard banana plug spacing.) Thermocouples can be very accurate. Even my Radio Shack DMM has such a capability, although I've never bought a probe for it.

(b) IR temperature sensing has several limitations. First, temperature is inferred from the black-body curve of radiant exitance vs temperature vs wavelength. Ideally, three wavelengths of measurement are needed for full disambiguation, but for many tasks two will do. However, the underlying assumption that is still made is that the object's emissivity is constant at the two wavelengths. This may not be true of many materials, depending on the wavelengths chosen. So if you measure boiling water and ice water, the container should be made of something fairly black in the IR (most non metals), or if those readings are intended to calibrate the error, then the materials should be similar to the material that which you intend to measure the temperature of. I expect though, that an IR gun temp sensor, in spite of these limitations, will work well enough to help decide whether there is or is not a 20C error in a readout.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Thanks. It even sets the DDR volts? If it does, I'm assuming it also setts DDR boot as well?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Just updated to 9920. Used Stilt's 3333 fast preset and change DRAM/DRAM Boot manually.
> 
> CPU Offset @ +0.1v
> SOC @ 1.05v
> DDR @ 1.375v
> DDR Boot @ 1.375v
> ProcODT: 53.3
> Geardown: Enabled
> 
> So far so good w/ 32gb (4x8gb) B-Die Ram.


9920 does not require DRAM Boot Voltage due to changed initialization sequence. It always starts with SPD defaults, and then applies DRAM/SOC voltage and DRAM settings before resetting with final settings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Offset works. Manual no-go..


Can I have more details please?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I had the fans getting stuck, when i let my pc stress test all night, in the morning i stopped aida64, and the fans never went down, they stayed at 1200rpm like i had my cpu temp at 65ºC


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Use AIDA at a really high polling rate for an extended period of time. Also configure all Q-fans on manual.


Seems I'm correct to suspect AIDA64 still. Which version of AIDA64? Any other software running? Asus software installed? Which fan headers are you using? PWM/DC fans on which connectors?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveNoX*
> 
> I see that 3466 Stilt profile has 15-15-15-35 timings, bug with odd CAS latency has been fixed ?


It's never been a bug. Just that default setting at above 2666 DRAM is CMD Rate = 1T and Geardown Mode = Enabled, which requires even CAS Latency.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*
> 
> First boot on the new RAM. Quick AIDA 64 benchmark reveals tons of performance increase over my DDR2666 RAM. Anybody know if the issue with the Aura software for the Tridentz and the SPD getting corrupted has been fixed?


Yes it's fixed, just make sure to use latest versions of Aura and CPU-Z.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Firstly thanks @elmor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BUG*: Fail_CNT doesnt work anymore. I used 4 then tried 3 and neither work, continual F9 loop. I even set Memory Fail to 3 simultaneous to Fail_CNT and that never worked either (as i knew the setting i was trying was a mem OC setting).
> 
> Thanks for adding the CAD Bus settings into the DDR settings, this has 1) more convenient and 2) overrides the bug of CAD Bus defaulting back in the AMD CBS menu.
> 
> Also, I had to revert back to Sensi Mi Skew - Enabled and 272 because my temps went up noticably with my 1800X.
> 
> Thanks again for a new beta!


Even if you only set it under DRAM Timings?


----------



## StevieP24

Elmor New Bios is working great

Stilt congrats on getting your DRAM settings and name in the BIOS!


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I meant IR gun lol just imagine of all those sparkys out there that get their DMM's out thinking they can get a temp reading...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparky here, laughing:
> 
> (a) Many digital multimeters are designed to provide a temperature reading if an iron-constantine (K-type) thermocouple module is used. (These are not normally supplied with the DMM, but can be bought with standard banana plug spacing.) Thermocouples can be very accurate. Even my Radio Shack DMM has such a capability, although I've never bought a probe for it.
> 
> (b) IR temperature sensing has several limitations. First, temperature is inferred from the black-body curve of radiant exitance vs temperature vs wavelength. Ideally, three wavelengths of measurement are needed for full disambiguation, but for many tasks two will do. However, the underlying assumption that is still made is that the object's emissivity is constant at the two wavelengths. This may not be true of many materials, depending on the wavelengths chosen. So if you measure boiling water and ice water, the container should be made of something fairly black in the IR (most non metals), or if those readings are intended to calibrate the error, then the materials should be similar to the material that which you intend to measure the temperature of. I expect though, that an IR gun temp sensor, in spite of these limitations, will work well enough to help decide whether there is or is not a 20C error in a readout.
Click to expand...









Aha well that'll teach me for making mistakes and then tryna make jokes in the face of it!







Thanks for the info though, I'm sure someone will actually find that useful despite my failed whit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Even if you only set it under DRAM Timings?


Yep. I saved my profile, loaded up the optimised default settings, changed just the mem divider to 3466, then changed mem OC fail to 2 and nothing. Infinite F9 loop. I also had a C8 earlier when i was tightening timings so it's not F9 related, just to rule that out.

Edit: as in this instance the first F9 treble beeps and I should have had a single beep to take me to a safe BIOS boot but on the second loop but nope, infinite cycle of triple beeping.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> 9920 does not require DRAM Boot Voltage due to changed initialization sequence. It always starts with SPD defaults, and then applies DRAM/SOC voltage and DRAM settings before resetting with final settings.


FYI, Stilt's timings auto set DRAM Boot Voltage to 1.4. I'll try to setting DRAM Boot Voltage to auto and test.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StevieP24*
> 
> Elmor New Bios is working great
> 
> Stilt congrats on getting your DRAM settings and name in the BIOS!


Great to hear









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aha well that'll teach me for making mistakes and then tryna make jokes in the face of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info though, I'm sure someone will actually find that useful despite my failed whit.
> Yep. I saved my profile, loaded up the optimised default settings, changed just the mem divider to 3466, then changed mem OC fail to 2 and nothing. Infinite F9 loop. I also had a C8 earlier when i was tightening timings so it's not F9 related, just to rule that out.
> 
> Edit: as in this instance the first F9 treble beeps and I should have had a single beep to take me to a safe BIOS boot but on the second loop but nope, infinite cycle of triple beeping.


Ok, thanks. Will check it next week.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> FYI, Stilt's timings auto set DRAM Boot Voltage to 1.4. I'll try to setting DRAM Boot Voltage to auto and test.


We might use the DRAM profiles on BIOS versions which do need DRAM Boot Voltage. Either way, shouldn't hurt to set it.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> We might use the DRAM profiles on BIOS versions which do need DRAM Boot Voltage. Either way, shouldn't hurt to set it.


I changed to DRAM Boot Voltage to Auto. Also tested cold boot (PSU off) and it actually booted up with all settings intact although I heard one click. Currently have fail count at 1 (default), so not sure how it kept my settings even after that one click.

I'll need a few days to make sure but so far it has never lost settings for restarts, power off, and psu off.

Seems like a great BIOS. I love that I can apply Stilt's timings although I have to go and lower DDR Volt and turn DDR boot to auto. Thanks Elmor!









_________________________________________

Bios 9920
1700 @ 3.8Ghz (P-State Overclock)
Overclocking set to Manual

Memory: *3333 @ 14-14-14-14-30-1T (4x8GB) - Stilt's 3333 fast timings*
Geardown *Enabled* (because of 32gb 4 dimms)
CPU Offset @ *+0.1v*
SOC @ *1.05v*
DDR @ *1.375v*
DDR Boot @ *Auto*
ProcODT: *53.3*

The above are the only settings changed in bios for me other than disabling LED lights on mobo.

Using 4 dimms/sticks (4x8GB - 32GB) Samsung B-Die
2 sets of G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Even if you only set it under DRAM Timings?


Even without its referents, this sentence raises the question of whether redundant parameter settings in AMD/CBS menus vs. other menus are (a) helpful, (b) irrelevant, or (c) harmful to proper BIOS functioning? A list of those parameters that are still useful in the AMD section would be helpful.

Thanks for the BIOS; it is working fine so far.


----------



## toxick

My setings:

I use P state.
CPU 1,4125V
SOC 1.15v
DDR 1.4v
DDR Boot 1.4v
ProcODT: Auto
LLC 2
Memories ar G.Skill F4-3733C17D-16GTZA
The cooling is done by Corsair H115i with two Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-3000 PWM


----------



## Cata79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Got a BIOS for you guys to test. C6H BIOS 9920 SHA256 968558A4710C8F8BE67FED3B6ABDF35F29A1C6FDFDC157F64895CA0E264826EE
> 
> * Improved DRAM cold boot, results in slightly longer POST time
> * Fix for CPU Ratio stuck at 22x on some CPUs when using Vcore override/offset
> * SenseMi Skew is now Disabled by default. If you want to return to previous behavior set SenseMi Skew = Enabled and Offset = 272.
> * Added DRAM profiles for Samsung B-based DIMMs with tuned subtimings, including The Stilt's settings
> * Maybe a few other extras, you tell me
> 
> On another note, I'm having problems replicating the fan speeds getting stuck. Are there any further details that can help me replicate it? Any other serious problem we need to be looking at? Am constantly monitoring the bug report form. Please note only generic bugs belong in there, not individual issues such as DRAM not being able to run at advertised speeds or similar.


Does anyone at Asus test 16Gb Dimms? Are they hard to find for you? Do you want me to send mine, so you can have a testbed?


----------



## PhantomGaming

Hey @elmor can you add subtiming optimizations for hynix m die in the future too. It would be really awesome. Again thank you for all your hard work.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Got a BIOS for you guys to test. C6H BIOS 9920 SHA256 968558A4710C8F8BE67FED3B6ABDF35F29A1C6FDFDC157F64895CA0E264826EE
> 
> * Improved DRAM cold boot, results in slightly longer POST time
> * Fix for CPU Ratio stuck at 22x on some CPUs when using Vcore override/offset
> * SenseMi Skew is now Disabled by default. If you want to return to previous behavior set SenseMi Skew = Enabled and Offset = 272.
> * Added DRAM profiles for Samsung B-based DIMMs with tuned subtimings, including The Stilt's settings
> * Maybe a few other extras, you tell me
> 
> On another note, I'm having problems replicating the fan speeds getting stuck. Are there any further details that can help me replicate it? Any other serious problem we need to be looking at? Am constantly monitoring the bug report form. Please note only generic bugs belong in there, not individual issues such as DRAM not being able to run at advertised speeds or similar.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone at Asus test 16Gb Dimms? Are they hard to find for you? Do you want me to send mine, so you can have a testbed?
Click to expand...

LOL (literally). Doesn't being a beta tester give you a warm and fuzzy feeling? If Asus did everything for us, there wouldn't be much point to an overclocking thread, or website.

There are several examples in this thread of successful (3200 MT/s or higher) 2 x 16 configurations, including my fairly conservative one (see post 23808). Or you can start by choosing a 2 x 8 timing setting set, maybe back off a bit to 2T, set your proc_ODT resistance higher, say 80 to 96 ohms for G. Skill TridentZ, and see what happens.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomGaming*
> 
> Hey @elmor can you add subtiming optimizations for hynix m die in the future too. It would be really awesome. Again thank you for all your hard work.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> Does anyone at Asus test 16Gb Dimms? Are they hard to find for you? Do you want me to send mine, so you can have a testbed?


For QVL sure. Why don't you try tuning it yourself? You have all the options, it's not rocket science.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Even without its referents, this sentence raises the question of whether redundant parameter settings in AMD/CBS menus vs. other menus are (a) helpful, (b) irrelevant, or (c) harmful to proper BIOS functioning? A list of those parameters that are still useful in the AMD section would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks for the BIOS; it is working fine so far.


AMD provides the options in the CBS menu, outside of there is what we've ported over. If we've implemented it, it's better to use that setting.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Offset works. Manual no-go..
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have more details please?
Click to expand...

Rig:
1800X watercooled
3200C14 TZ
GPU - R9 290

Steps:
Flashed 9920, hit CMOS Clear.
Boot into the BIOS - F5 defaults - F10
Boot into the BIOS - Disable CPB - F10
AI Tuner to Manual - F10
Vcore to Manual - 1.25V - F10

VGA Led ON - Bootloop.Ad-30-0C-02-74-dE

Safe Mode is OK. Tried a handful of times to get into the same error. Happens only when VCore is set to Manual. However,

I tried Offset and it works. So out of curiousity, went back to the BIOS and used Manual Voltages again.

Worked fine after it has been booted using Offset.









Not sure why.


----------



## supertreky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> On another note, I'm having problems replicating the fan speeds getting stuck. Are there any further details that can help me replicate it?


Fan speed issue (for me) has been almost exclusively while monitoring the system with the lastest BETA from AIDA64. I thought maybe polling speed was killing the EC but I set it to 10s for everything and the problem would never go away. The biggest issue with it was the AIO header would just quit working / along with random fans at random times. Not to complicate it further, but it was also sometimes reporting 0 but still running at max speed or normal. I'd also note that I had *everything* reporting on OSD and had it set to log all sensors every 10s in a file, and email alerts, as well as enabled the remote HTML access on several sensors.

Ever since switching to HWINF64 a few days ago the only issue has been random fans reporting 0 rpm for 5-10 seconds once or twice over a 48 hour period (but not actually getting stuck). No issues with the fans getting stuck on full or off while using HWINFO64.


----------



## hurricane28

What is the best way to flash BIOS exactly? I want to try the new BIOS but there are 3 ways to do it. USB stick, BIOS option or the update tool.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> Where is stilts memory profile?


Extreme Tweaker > DRAM Timings Control > Memory Presets
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> 9920 does not require DRAM Boot Voltage due to changed initialization sequence. It always starts with SPD defaults, and then applies DRAM/SOC voltage and DRAM settings before resetting with final
> settings.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> FYI, Stilt's timings auto set DRAM Boot Voltage to 1.4. I'll try to setting DRAM Boot Voltage to auto and test.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> We might use the DRAM profiles on BIOS versions which do need DRAM Boot Voltage. Either way, shouldn't hurt to set it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I changed to DRAM Boot Voltage to Auto. Also tested cold boot (PSU off) and it actually booted up with all settings intact although I heard one click. Currently have fail count at 1 (default), so not sure how it kept my settings even after that one click.
> 
> I'll need a few days to make sure but so far it has never lost settings for restarts, power off, and psu off.
> 
> Seems like a great BIOS. I love that I can apply Stilt's timings although I have to go and lower DDR Volt and turn DDR boot to auto. Thanks Elmor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: UEFI 9920 setup
> 
> 
> 
> _________________________________________
> 
> Bios 9920
> 1700 @ 3.8Ghz (P-State Overclock)
> Overclocking set to Manual
> 
> Memory: *3333 @ 14-14-14-14-30-1T (4x8GB) - Stilt's 3333 fast timings*
> Geardown *Enabled* (because of 32gb 4 dimms)
> CPU Offset @ *+0.1v*
> SOC @ *1.05v*
> DDR @ *1.375v*
> DDR Boot @ *Auto*
> ProcODT: *53.3*
> 
> The above are the only settings changed in bios for me other than disabling LED lights on mobo.
> 
> Using 4 dimms/sticks (4x8GB - 32GB) Samsung B-Die
> 2 sets of G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yep when I selected The Stilt's 3333MHz Fast VBOOT/VDIMM was 1.4V as stated in label for preset. I manually changed to 1.375V for each, no biggie. I guess 1.4V is good preset to allow compatibly in general sense and members who have seen they need lower can tweak it.

What I found strange was Memory Frequency [Auto] did not change to 3333MHz. So some of my testing last night on 9920 was at 2133MHz Fast







. I cottoned on little later and went to 3333MHz with 0 issues. Doing some more testing today.

The one click you describe is not what would be related to Fail_CNT or the same value labeled in Extreme Tweaker > DRAM Timings Control > Mem Over Clock Fail Count. Which as your aware is count for how many times Q-Code: F9 (ie memory training error) would be allowed before reset of settings by AMD CBS.

For example for me when Q-Code: F9 occurs I'll also get a sharp beep on case speaker, then once Fail_CNT has been violated, AMD CBS reset and mobo repost occurs, then usual Q-Code cycle and final successful post beep.

Yeah luv The Stilt's timings are there







, makes a change of UEFI so much easier to do or if tweaking his timings you've got them there







.

The test UEFI I had, which uses similar post process I tested for ~11 days, I had no stability issues and I did numerous posts from shutdown, with / without power to PSU. So I believe now if a member has tweaked RAM setup to be right they should not get the rare intermittent Q-Code: F9 I was on prior UEFIs. As your aware on same HW, UEFI 0079 onwards/upto 9943 I battled with it on 3200MHz as well.

I reckon if they fix the bug where when resuming from sleep X CPU CPU sensor loses the 20°C offset deduction, anyone concerned about post speed could then use Sleep mode, as I had done on earlier UEFIs waiting for bug fix for cold boot issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What is the best way to flash BIOS exactly? I want to try the new BIOS but there are 3 ways to do it. USB stick, BIOS option or the update tool.


I always use Flashback method.


----------



## phaseshift

Can someone tell me why one would go with the new Crosshair VI Extreme over the Crosshair VI Hero?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supertreky*
> 
> Fan speed issue (for me) has been almost exclusively while monitoring the system with the lastest BETA from AIDA64. I thought maybe polling speed was killing the EC but I set it to 10s for everything and the problem would never go away. The biggest issue with it was the AIO header would just quit working / along with random fans at random times. Not to complicate it further, but it was also sometimes reporting 0 but still running at max speed or normal. I'd also note that I had *everything* reporting on OSD and had it set to log all sensors every 10s in a file, and email alerts, as well as enabled the remote HTML access on several sensors.
> 
> Ever since switching to HWINF64 a few days ago the only issue has been random fans reporting 0 rpm for 5-10 seconds once or twice over a 48 hour period (but not actually getting stuck). No issues with the fans getting stuck on full or off while using HWINFO64.


I use AIDA64 for other things than monitoring. I rarely use it for stress testing either.

HWINFO64 has been fine sine early March, perhaps get on to author of AIDA64. From what I can tell Martin Malik sorted it by taking initiative to liaise with ASUS. Yeah I too get min fan as 0 on one fan only, this can be lengthy time of monitoring or short. No biggie IMO as fan works anyhow, I may change the fan from using standard profile to a custom curve. As I suspect perhaps the min PWM maybe a little low and fan may not be stopping working but get low enough to have a 0 RPM read out.


----------



## supertreky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yeah I too get min fan as 0 on one fan only, this can be lengthy time of monitoring or short. No biggie IMO as fan works anyhow, I may change the fan from using standard profile to a custom curve. As I suspect perhaps the min PWM maybe a little low and fan may not be stopping working but get low enough to have a 0 RPM read out.


I agree the temporary reporting of 0 isnt really an issue - and ive fixed that by increasing the alert threshold to 3 polls anyways. I also suspect it is because I'm keeping the fans at such a low speed - worth it for no noise during idle.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supertreky*
> 
> Fan speed issue (for me) has been almost exclusively while monitoring the system with the lastest BETA from AIDA64. I thought maybe polling speed was killing the EC but I set it to 10s for everything and the problem would never go away. The biggest issue with it was the AIO header would just quit working / along with random fans at random times. Not to complicate it further, but it was also sometimes reporting 0 but still running at max speed or normal. I'd also note that I had *everything* reporting on OSD and had it set to log all sensors every 10s in a file, and email alerts, as well as enabled the remote HTML access on several sensors.
> 
> Ever since switching to HWINF64 a few days ago the only issue has been random fans reporting 0 rpm for 5-10 seconds once or twice over a 48 hour period (but not actually getting stuck). No issues with the fans getting stuck on full or off while using HWINFO64.


Will check in with the AIDA guys on what could cause this. I've provided them with the same info as HWInfo/Martin.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What is the best way to flash BIOS exactly? I want to try the new BIOS but there are 3 ways to do it. USB stick, BIOS option or the update tool.


EZFlash is the easiest









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I reckon if they fix the bug where when resuming from sleep X CPU CPU sensor loses the 20°C offset deduction, anyone concerned about post speed could then use Sleep mode, as I had done on earlier UEFIs waiting for bug fix for cold boot issue.
> I always use Flashback method.


Hopefully in next release. The issue and its cause is known, just need to get the fix in.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supertreky*
> 
> I agree the temporary reporting of 0 isnt really an issue - and ive fixed that by increasing the alert threshold to 3 polls anyways. I also suspect it is because I'm keeping the fans at such a low speed - worth it for no noise during idle.


@Mumak


----------



## hurricane28

Great!

I flashed the BIOS and loaded The Stilt 3600 1.4 v profile and it works like a charm!

Don't know how stable it is but i did some testing and no errors so far.



I don't know how reliable this test is but i test some more.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supertreky*
> 
> I agree the temporary reporting of 0 isnt really an issue - and ive fixed that by increasing the alert threshold to 3 polls anyways. I also suspect it is because I'm keeping the fans at such a low speed - worth it for no noise during idle.


For me I reckon it's fan curve / fan I use.

Fan curve as in min PWM is too low.

Fan as if I move headers the 0 RPM occur on that as well. So only 1 fan out of ~7 has this issue for me.

I agree not a bigge TBH







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Hopefully in next release. The issue and its cause is known, just need to get the fix in.


Sweet







.

Like how some of the AMD CBS has been integrated into Extreme Tweaker on 9920, no chance of member losing setup on a Q-Code: F9.

Thank you







.


----------



## hurricane28

Well cut my legs of and call me shorty, i have no 1.5 GHz error anymore when manual overclocking via extreme tweaker!

Great work guys, thnx A LOT!


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Will check in with the AIDA guys on what could cause this. I've provided them with the same info as HWInfo/Martin.
> EZFlash is the easiest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully in next release. The issue and its cause is known, just need to get the fix in.
> @Mumak


That could also be a problem of the EC protocol itself, sometimes errors during readout can happen due to the nature how this (old) protocol works. And especially if there are multiple applications accessing the EC. Note, that also Windows ACPI driver can access the EC during runtime and we can't synchronize with it.
I have provided guys from AIDA with my EC code, perhaps they can improve it.
It would be great if there would be another method to access the EC RAM registers, i.e. some ECs have backdoor memory mapped locations. That would be a huge improvement in terms of accessing it and much faster. Would be a nice feature on ASUS boards, what do you think @elmor ?


----------



## gupsterg

For me it is down to fan curve / fan. Why I say that is, I have runs of some length to do compares with other runs, below is segment of 40hrs+ over a 2 day period of uptime.



Then if I wanted to show a min 0 RPM on _Lower Exhaust Fans_ I need to search back to beginning of July







. Now between then and now, the number of hours of using HWINFO and occurrence of min 0 RPM is so infinitesimal so small in the context of how readouts would have happened I really saw no point in taking your time or Elmor's TBH.

Dunno how often supertreky occurrence is.


----------



## chakku

https://www.scan.co.uk/products/asus-rog-crosshair-vi-hero-amd-x370-s-am4-ddr4-sata3-m2-(pcie-sata)-2-way-sli-crossfire-gbe-usb-31-a

_Cooler Ryzen Board by design | Fan Xpert 4

GPU Source Mapping: With high-end GPUs being the largest source of heat in any build, the GPU more of an effect on nominal case temperatures than any other component. At long last, users can set GPU temperature as a fan tuning source via Fan Xpert 4 for a dynamic cooling response to system power output!_

According to this article Fan Xpert 4 lets you map fanspeeds via GPU temps, is this true? Last I had AISuite installed I don't recall the option being there.

Also having trouble installing AISuite at all now, I get an error trying to launch the Setup exe, but ideally I'd like to avoid using it at all, but if the above is true I don't really have a choice if I'm using a PWM fan on my EVGA Hybrid AIO, I'd really love the fanspeed to be tied to the GPU temp.

I assume this wouldn't be possible to add to the BIOS due to the temp readings in there being drawn from onboard temp sensors.

Apologies if this isn't thread relevant.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> That could also be a problem of the EC protocol itself, sometimes errors during readout can happen due to the nature how this (old) protocol works. And especially if there are multiple applications accessing the EC. Note, that also Windows ACPI driver can access the EC during runtime and we can't synchronize with it.
> I have provided guys from AIDA with my EC code, perhaps they can improve it.
> It would be great if there would be another method to access the EC RAM registers, i.e. some ECs have backdoor memory mapped locations. That would be a huge improvement in terms of accessing it and much faster. Would be a nice feature on ASUS boards, what do you think @elmor ?


I don't disagree







We'll see what will be possible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> https://www.scan.co.uk/products/asus-rog-crosshair-vi-hero-amd-x370-s-am4-ddr4-sata3-m2-(pcie-sata)-2-way-sli-crossfire-gbe-usb-31-a
> 
> _Cooler Ryzen Board by design | Fan Xpert 4
> 
> GPU Source Mapping: With high-end GPUs being the largest source of heat in any build, the GPU more of an effect on nominal case temperatures than any other component. At long last, users can set GPU temperature as a fan tuning source via Fan Xpert 4 for a dynamic cooling response to system power output!_
> 
> According to this article Fan Xpert 4 lets you map fanspeeds via GPU temps, is this true? Last I had AISuite installed I don't recall the option being there.
> 
> Also having trouble installing AISuite at all now, I get an error trying to launch the Setup exe, but ideally I'd like to avoid using it at all, but if the above is true I don't really have a choice if I'm using a PWM fan on my EVGA Hybrid AIO, I'd really love the fanspeed to be tied to the GPU temp.
> 
> I assume this wouldn't be possible to add to the BIOS due to the temp readings in there being drawn from onboard temp sensors.
> 
> Apologies if this isn't thread relevant.


Should be possible, I believe @[email protected] might have further information.


----------



## gupsterg

@elmor @Mumak

One thing I have noted is some members have some "nutty" read backs. For example many state my VDIMM is x set, but my read back is so much higher.

Ramad, Kaseki, Majesynl plus several others have this issue. I don't know if this is a EC FW issue or what is going on. Some of the members are on same ASUS EC FW as me, are adept at using their HW and configuring SW/UEFI. They see this in UEFI monitoring boxes and SW in OS.

They have posted information and some I have had discussions via PM.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I don't disagree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see what will be possible.
> Should be possible, I believe @[email protected] might have further information.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> https://www.scan.co.uk/products/asus-rog-crosshair-vi-hero-amd-x370-s-am4-ddr4-sata3-m2-(pcie-sata)-2-way-sli-crossfire-gbe-usb-31-a
> 
> _Cooler Ryzen Board by design | Fan Xpert 4
> 
> GPU Source Mapping: With high-end GPUs being the largest source of heat in any build, the GPU more of an effect on nominal case temperatures than any other component. At long last, users can set GPU temperature as a fan tuning source via Fan Xpert 4 for a dynamic cooling response to system power output!_
> 
> According to this article Fan Xpert 4 lets you map fanspeeds via GPU temps, is this true? Last I had AISuite installed I don't recall the option being there.
> 
> Also having trouble installing AISuite at all now, I get an error trying to launch the Setup exe, but ideally I'd like to avoid using it at all, but if the above is true I don't really have a choice if I'm using a PWM fan on my EVGA Hybrid AIO, I'd really love the fanspeed to be tied to the GPU temp.
> 
> I assume this wouldn't be possible to add to the BIOS due to the temp readings in there being drawn from onboard temp sensors.
> 
> Apologies if this isn't thread relevant.


Yes, the option should be available (well, it is on the Intel boards), but only supported on select ASUS graphics cards.


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yes, the option should be available (well, it is on the Intel boards), but only supported on select ASUS GPU.


Darn, I presume that's related to the fan headers on the actual ASUS GPU then?

Speedfan hasn't been updated in 2 years so options for tying a case fan header to GPU temp is just about non-existent.


----------



## hurricane28

This BIOS is the best so far for me!

Everything runs smoother and overclocking is starting to get fun again, Thnx again BIOS makers for your hard work!

4 GHz CPU and 3600 MHz RAM is doable but 4.1 GHz is out of the question unfortunately. Nevertheless, is an amazing 800 MHz overclock from stock so i can't really complain as it appears i have a decent chip.

I heard lots of 1600 Owners can't get it to 4.0 GHz so i guess i should be happy.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> Darn, I presume that's related to the fan headers on the actual ASUS GPU then?
> 
> Speedfan hasn't been updated in 2 years so options for tying a case fan header to GPU temp is just about non-existent.


No, it's the GPU temp diode.


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No, it's the GPU temp diode.


Oh, any plans to eventually support other GPUs? And is the ASUS GPU support exclusive to the custom cards or do reference PCBs work just the same?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> Oh, any plans to eventually support other GPUs? And is the ASUS GPU support exclusive to the custom cards or do reference PCBs work just the same?


No plans I am aware of, but we're always pushing for something new. The Strix cards should work.


----------



## hurricane28

Pretty impressive:



Man, i am so happy with this BIOS i can't thank you enough guys.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Sparky here, laughing:
> 
> (a) Many digital multimeters are designed to provide a temperature reading if an iron-constantine (K-type) thermocouple module is used. (These are not normally supplied with the DMM, but can be bought with standard banana plug spacing.) Thermocouples can be very accurate. Even my Radio Shack DMM has such a capability, although I've never bought a probe for it.
> 
> (b) IR temperature sensing has several limitations. First, temperature is inferred from the black-body curve of radiant exitance vs temperature vs wavelength. Ideally, three wavelengths of measurement are needed for full disambiguation, but for many tasks two will do. However, the underlying assumption that is still made is that the object's emissivity is constant at the two wavelengths. This may not be true of many materials, depending on the wavelengths chosen. So if you measure boiling water and ice water, the container should be made of something fairly black in the IR (most non metals), or if those readings are intended to calibrate the error, then the materials should be similar to the material that which you intend to measure the temperature of. I expect though, that an IR gun temp sensor, in spite of these limitations, will work well enough to help decide whether there is or is not a 20C error in a readout.


+rep







.

It has a changeable emissivity value, no idea which to use but will try to "pickup" info.


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No plans I am aware of, but we're always pushing for something new. The Strix cards should work.


Thanks for your time Raja, would be awesome if that could be looked into at some point, as it stands I'm not in the position to pick up a Strix card anytime soon after already committing to the FE card + Hybrid Kit two months ago now


----------



## YoDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Non X CPU, Sense MI Skew: [Auto/Enabled] was ≤5°C difference vs [Disabled], here is post from 19/03/17.
> 
> Only X CPU has offset.


But on my 1700 i'm seeing an offset of 20°!


----------



## SpecChum

I so need to tune my RAM, my Trfc is at 560T on default :O That can't be good.

Might try this new BIOS later


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YoDevil*
> 
> But on my 1700 i'm seeing an offset of 20°!


I do not know why you have this issue. I have given all I can on this aspect. You need to verify perhaps with another means what is going on. Perhaps you have a temperature probe or IR temp gun you can use to know what is what.

Both your previous screenshots show high motherboard and socket temperature. Both of those are unaffected by Sense MI Skew. I read your explanation but can not make sense from data.

I explained socket temp for me is within 10°C to 15°C of tCTL/tDIE on R7 1700 when CPU under load. Perhaps test/post HWINFO screenie when PC under load rather than idle which I assume last screenies were.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Sry mates i need to ask u all again, where excactly is Bankgroupswap and what is is called exactly at the UEFI. i cant find it. i only find geardown and powerdown....









Thx

with regards

BUFU


----------



## datspike

@BUFUMAN


Spoiler: Use Google, my friend :)


----------



## BUFUMAN

Thx mate i will check it.

Omg this was direct in front of me and i couldn't see it......


----------



## Plissken

New 9920 was utter ***** for me... went from 1401 which was very good but with 9920 couldn't even start the system in any way (3200)...even with everything on AUTO. Flashed to 1403 and all is OK now. 3333 C14 1T 1.35V works great. 3466 C14 1.40V is unstable just as 1401.

What the..?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datspike*
> 
> Hi guys.
> Can someone post all The Stilt's presets captured with RTC from the new beta?
> Thanks.




In OP of my thread, in RAM Info section is section with quotes from The Stilt when he posted 3200MHz & 3333MHz Safe/Fast and 3466MHz. The preset in the UEFI for 3466MHz is looser on primaries from quick compare. Just doing stress testing of 3466MHz preset to see if I need extra voltage for stability vs 3333MHz Fast.





AIDA64 shows a gain. CB15 pretty much none for 3x runs. Done SuperPi at 3.9/3333 Fast, gonna see if 3.9/3466 is any faster.

@elmor

On the 3466MHz preset I tried to match tCWL to tCL and board went into infinite Q-Code: d2. It kept posting and then when that Q-Code came up a double beep, shut down, repost and kept doing that as loop. Had to switch PSU off, CLRCMS, etc.

I thought the convention is to match tCWL to tCL?


----------



## Sicness

This BIOS doesn't fix my weird video/monitor issues but other than that, I can't complain. I appreciate ASUS including Stilt's great settings work, although I wish they would include something similar for different Sammy B configs (dual rank and/or 4 modules). But that's just nitpicking


----------



## lcbbcl

So i have a "stupid" question,on my system HwInfo,CPUid all report fluctuation for BCLK.Some time ago members from here already said that its not a correct reading but i have my doubts.
I browse the internet for screenshots of HWinfo from people who OC ryzen and i had a nice surprise to see that not all have fluctuation of BCLK.
For ex i set 100 x 39.5 = 3950Mhz but when BCLK got at 100.7 for few seconds i have cpu at 3.977Mhz,that 27mhz can be a problem for our OC at certain Vcore.as i saw ryzen become very delicate to OC after 3.9.
I got this idea after watching alot my system while i did prime95,i don't get Q8 at the same minute or the same test.
Its just a observation,who have alot more knowledge can explain me why i do have this fluctuation and others no.


----------



## BoMbY

Does the new BIOS offer anything new for Dual Ranked B-Die? Does it have a new memory controller FW version?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Pretty impressive:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, i am so happy with this BIOS i can't thank you enough guys.


Thanks for the share!

Lets see real world benchmarks with games between 3466 TT vs 3600 Profile in new bios. Your Aida result seems almost same as mine current 3466 TT


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Thanks for the share!
> 
> Lets see real world benchmarks with games between 3466 TT vs 3600 Profile in new bios. Your Aida result seems almost same as mine current 3466 TT


Np man.

I have almost the same scores as you with your 1800X..? That's quite impressive if you ask me.

Game benchmarks would be difficult lol.


----------



## majestynl

Im going to flash new bios in 1hr, cant wait like a child









Sadly Stilts timings never worked for me, im using some own tweaked profiles. But curious to test them with pre-set in new bios!
Will share them asap!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Np man.
> 
> I have almost the same scores as you with your 1800X..? That's quite impressive if you ask me.
> 
> Game benchmarks would be difficult lol.


Yep, probably only Aida memory benchmarks.








I Just bought this 1800x for testing etc. If i just bought it for gaming and daily use, i definitely had chosen the 1600 or 1700 for that purpose!


----------



## residentour

POST takes +10 seconds than 1403 for me. It is so looooong.









On fan control 92/100 is missing







. There is 91 , 93 but no 92.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Im going to flash new bios in 1hr, cant wait like a child
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly Stilts timings never worked for me, im using some own tweaked profiles. But curious to test them with pre-set in new bios!
> Will share them asap!
> Yep, probably only Aida memory benchmarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Just bought this 1800x for testing etc. If i just bought it for gaming and daily use, i definitely had chosen the 1600 or 1700 for that purpose!


I felt the same when i flashed the BIOS and overclocked MANUALLY and it worked for the first time! I was pretty stoked to be honest lol.

1800 x is overpriced IMO, 1700 is the bang for the buck if you really need the 16 cores as you can clock it at the same speed as an 1800 x.

1600 is pretty much the best out of all of the ryzen CPU's IMO. It costs 30 euro's more than my previous FX-8350 but got 60% more performance! Quite a deal if you ask me.

The board was also not that much more expensive than my Sabertooth R3.0 and but i got a ton of more features. I am really happy with the system as for now, hopefully it will get even better with new BIOS releases but i highly doubt it will get ANY better than its running now.

I Am pretty happy with RAM too, i am running 3600 MHz with the stilt tight timings without any problem and system feels a lot snappier too. Didn't test games though but i guess i will be GPU limited and don't see much of an improvement.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I felt the same when i flashed the BIOS and overclocked MANUALLY and it worked for the first time! I was pretty stoked to be honest lol.
> 
> 1800 x is overpriced IMO, 1700 is the bang for the buck if you really need the 16 cores as you can clock it at the same speed as an 1800 x.


Not at all true for me. After months of trying different things the only stable overclock was 3800 mhz for the CPU on my 1700. It really depends on the "luck of the draw" and I feel saying the 1700 is every bit as good as the 1800X is somewhat misleading.

The 1700 is getting sold or going into a build for one of my grandkids. The 1800X I bought is solid at 4000 mhz and truthfully I don't NEED that extra 200 mhz -- I just wanted an overclock with a "4" as the first digit, lol.

So, the 1700 is the value leader, but one can't assume it will reliably perform as well as an 1800X.

Also, maybe the 1800X is "overpriced" in a universe where the 1700 is as good, but I would remind everybody that prior to Ryzen this performance was unobtainable without about twice the outlay of cash. From that standpoint, NO Ryzen chip is "overpriced".

We've already gotten "spoiled" by Ryzen's price/performance, lol! I love it.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> So i have a "stupid" question,on my system HwInfo,CPUid all report fluctuation for BCLK.Some time ago members from here already said that its not a correct reading but i have my doubts.
> I browse the internet for screenshots of HWinfo from people who OC ryzen and i had a nice surprise to see that not all have fluctuation of BCLK.
> For ex i set 100 x 39.5 = 3950Mhz but when BCLK got at 100.7 for few seconds i have cpu at 3.977Mhz,that 27mhz can be a problem for our OC at certain Vcore.as i saw ryzen become very delicate to OC after 3.9.
> I got this idea after watching alot my system while i did prime95,i don't get Q8 at the same minute or the same test.
> Its just a observation,who have alot more knowledge can explain me why i do have this fluctuation and others no.


See section The base-clock (BCLK) > Readings of BCLK in monitoring SW in this thread.

Even when I do not have Periodic polling disabled in HWINFO I can see nice 100MHz BCLK. Other times not. Worst case ever is here.


----------



## Pilotasso

BIOS 9920 seems good for me. Went from 3850 Mhz on the CPU to 3900 using same 1401's settings (1.39V+LLC3)

memory wise I could use Stilts's fast 3200 preset on my 2 kits of F4-4266C19D-16GTZR RAM but 3466 continues to need much higher timings, so much so that I prefer to stick with Stilts 3200.

It took far less time to tune things thanks to theese presets









Specs:
PSU: SEASONIC 760W Platinum
CPU: AMD RYZEN 1700X
board: ASUS CROSSHAIR HERO VI AM4
Cooler: NXZT Kraken X62 280mm AIO
RAM: 2 kits 4266Mhz 16GB trident Z RGB F4-4266C19D-16GTZR
Storage: Samsung 960 EVO 1TB M.2+6GB HDD Western Digital 6Gb red
GFX: MSI 1080Ti Gaming X

Kudos @elmor @[email protected] @The Stilt


----------



## Ramad

I'm back to 1403. 9920 seems to forget to apply CLDO_VDDP voltage during it's boot cycle on my PC, and the system gets unstable, so I cannot use it. That should not be a problem if you are using the default 950mV. I cannot use 950mV, so 9920 is not for me.

I had little time so I went and tuned CAD Bus Timings, because why not, and did try stability using CLDO_VDDP = 628mV on my system with 1403. Beside CAD Bus Timings tuning and lower CLDO_VDDP, my settings are the same as I posted earlier: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/23440#post_26232035

*Result of CLDO_VDDP = 628mV and tuned CAD Bus Timings:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











*CAD Bus Timings and CLDO_VDDP values:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









CAD Bus Timings are hexadecimals, so that is: *20 - 50 - 60* (start at the top). May need further tuning, maybe.

Edit: New values and new results.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I'm back to 1403. 9920 seems to forget to apply CLDO_VDDP voltage during it's boot cycle on my PC, and the system gets unstable, so I cannot use it. That should not be a problem if you are using the default 950mV. I cannot use 950mV, so 9920 is not for me.
> 
> I had little time so I went and tuned CAD Bus Timings, because why not, and did try stability using CLDO_VDDP = 628mV on my system with 1403. Beside CAD Bus Timings tuning and lower CLDO_VDDP, my settings are the same as I posted earlier: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/23440#post_26232035
> 
> *Result of CLDO_VDDP = 628mV and tuned CAD Bus Timings:*
> 
> 
> 
> *CAD Bus Timings and CLDO_VDDP values:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAD Bus Timings are hexadecimals, so that is: 20 - 50 - 50 (start at the top). May need further tuning, maybe.


Hmmm... I did do your CAD bus impedances, but I've never tried the timing yet. Have to give that a whirl here. Are they empirical or did you calculate them some way?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Hmmm... I did do your CAD bus impedances, but I've never tried the timing yet. Have to give that a whirl here. Are they empirical or did you calculate them some way?


Used a Hexadecimal-Decimal table to find the values. The chosen values must be between:

Hex 0 = Dec 0 and Hex 3F = Dec 63

I need to change the values slightly to see the impact on the system. Hex 28 = Dec 40 and lower for ODT and CKE produces errors. Hex A = Dec 10 on AddrCMD and the PC will not boot.

Tuning these timings may (or may not) be useful for higher memory frequency or tighter timings, I don't know because I have not tried that yet.


----------



## kundica

Testing 3466 I'm able to pass 2(so far) hours of gsat with no errors but HCI errors at about 150%. I read in the memory thread that HCI will pick up IMC interface issues where as gsat is more isolated to memory only. If that's the case would increasing me SOC be the next step?


----------



## SlayerEru

Hey Everyone, its been a long while since I've been posting anything. @elmor I tried the beta bios and it still does the memory train fail once (When ErP is enabled on S4 & S5 when the system is fully off and powered on again. )

So I just disabled it for the time being. I'm currently using the Stilts Memory profile 3200 (Fast) I hope that won't harm my Flare X 3200?? Unless I should use D.O.C.P instead?


----------



## CentroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Testing 3466 I'm able to pass 2(so far) hours of gsat with no errors but HCI errors at about 150%. I read in the memory thread that HCI will pick up IMC interface issues where as gsat is more isolated to memory only. If that's the case would increasing me SOC be the next step?


5 hours of 3466 with the stilt profile. No problem


----------



## kazama

stilts 3466 timminga is faster than the c14 one than clukos for example uses? i see c15 on stilts preset.

For gamming what is better 3333 fast or the 3466? did someone test?


----------



## gupsterg

Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Testing 3466 I'm able to pass 2(so far) hours of gsat with no errors but HCI errors at about 150%. I read in the memory thread that HCI will pick up IMC interface issues where as gsat is more isolated to memory only. If that's the case would increasing me SOC be the next step?


Yes, possibly VCORE as well. One of my R7 1700 needed VCORE and SOC bump to go above 3333MHz, other only SOC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlayerEru*
> 
> I'm currently using the Stilts Memory profile 3200 (Fast) I hope that won't harm my Flare X 3200??


You'll be fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> 5 hours of 3466 with the stilt profile. No problem


Sweet







.

Done 2hrs here







.



SOC: 1.05V, VBOOT/VDIMM: 1.375V, VCORE same as 3.9/3333 Fast.

SOC Voltage (SVI2 TFN) average read on my R7 1700 samples used to be within ~6-12mV of value set in UEFI, 1800X is larger difference







.


----------



## Clukos

Tried to install Windows 7 today, no luck getting my keyboard/mouse working after the install. Any way to get them working?


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> 5 hours of 3466 with the stilt profile. No problem


Your response is of no value to me. Plus, I'm not testing the stilt profile, I'm testing his CL14 timings:


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yes.
> Yes, possibly VCORE as well. One of my R7 1700 needed VCORE and SOC bump to go above 3333MHz, other only SOC.


Thanks!


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> Can someone tell me why one would go with the new Crosshair VI Extreme over the Crosshair VI Hero?


Anyone?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> Anyone?


Because it's...


----------



## CentroX




----------



## hurricane28

Well screw this Hero board, i want (need) this one:

https://www.asus.com/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME/

X370 sexiness


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*


which is your kit? Vdimm?
which cpu youve and with wich offset and soc?
wich llc settings on cpu and soc and current capabilities pls.


----------



## CentroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMB*
> 
> which is your kit? Vdimm?
> which cpu youve and with wich offset and soc?
> wich llc settings on cpu and soc and current capabilities pls.


G skill ripjaws v @3600mhz

1.39v on the cpu.

llc settings, dont know what that is.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Tried to install Windows 7 today, no luck getting my keyboard/mouse working after the install. Any way to get them working?


In my thread is guide to creating ISO. HWBot Ryzen section has thread with ISO for download.

Also there are some tools to add updates to an ISO a bit easier than other methods, link.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Thanks!


NP







.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> Anyone?


I own the Rampage IV Extreme on the x79 platform. It's the best mobo I've ever owned and also heavily supported. That beast ran rock solid stable for 5 years maybe as my daily driver and now it runs my Unraid server, still super stable.

Support for C6H is very good, but I would expect the C6E to be the board that retains the highest level of support for the longest time. I could be wrong about this, especially if the board ends up not being adopted, but that's my guess.


----------



## majestynl

@elmor

I just flashed new bios. Still doing some test, will post soon my experience with new bios.

But can you please tell us whats the whole issue with this Sense Skew?

- Why you guys changed this as default value to disabled?
- I'm reading temperatures with default disabled (1800x) rising to the sky
- Whats the original temperature ? Did we always read the wrong temperatures on bios version before this new one?
- IDLE on 55c and on load above 80c (TCTL) is really hard to believe if you ask me. (im on 4ghz Pstates, offset +0.75v)
- If the normal behavior of Sense skew needs to be disabled why AMD didn't change this on prev Agesa versions?
- If you guys disabled it for certain CPU's, maybe its better to auto-detect the cpu and set the value in next bios versions, this way a lot of people get confused i think.

Thanks in advance


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> G skill ripjaws v @3600mhz
> 
> 1.39v on the cpu.
> 
> llc settings, dont know what that is.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice







.



Thanks for info on what your 1800X voltage is, would you be able to clarify:-

a) You use offset, if so what value?

b) What stability tests you have done for 4.025GHz?

Cheers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> I just flashed new bios. Still doing some test, will post soon my experience with new bios.
> 
> But can you please tell us whats the whole issue with this Sense Skew?
> 
> - Why you guys changed this as default value to disabled?
> - I'm reading temperatures with default disabled (1800x) rising to the sky
> - Whats the original temperature ? Did we always read the wrong temperatures on bios version before this new one?
> - IDLE on 55c and on load above 80c (TCTL) is really hard to believe if you ask me. (im on 4ghz Pstates, offset +0.75v)
> - If the normal behavior of Sense skew needs to be disabled why AMD didn't change this on prev Agesa versions?
> - If you guys disabled it for certain CPU's, maybe its better to auto-detect the cpu and set the value in next bios versions, this way a lot of people get confused i think.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Sense MI Skew [Auto] is disabled as then all is correct, as we discussed before mate. Reference tDIE and CPU sensor under Asus Crosshair VI Hero, tCTL has 20C offset. Also look at Timur Born's testing with 1800X with Sense MI Skew as when [Auto] = Enabled, it can lead to issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Disable Sense MI or at least change its default MI Offset from 272 down to 264 or less. Else the CPU is not able to do an emergency thermal shutdown if your cooling fails.


So not only is it safer to use Sense MI Skew disabled and as we saw with testing any change of PLL does not skew sensors. IMO win win







.

See my compare here on 1800X with UEFI 9920.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> * SenseMi Skew is now Disabled by default. If you want to return to previous behavior set SenseMi Skew = Enabled and Offset = 272.


Please change the default offset to something lower than 268. Unknowing users turning on SenseMI Skew can still blow their system by using the default of 272.


----------



## hurricane28

I am back at 3.875 GHz again.

I had to back it down because i changed from my Noctua NF-F12 industrial PPC 3K rpm fans to the stock ALphacool eiswind fans. Cooling is pretty good on the stock fans but they are no match for the Noctua fans unfortunately. I changed the fans because the Noctua's are very loud compared to the ALphacool fans which is expected of course because they move a TON of air compared to the ALphacool ones.

Result is that when my system is at idle and low load like browsing and stuff, its almost inaudible. Compared tot he Noctua fans this is an godsend because i am tired of those loud fans.

I want to connect an sensor to the T_1 connector located on the bottom of my board. The sensor is from Lamptron fan controller, are these sensors accurate? I tried and from all i know its pretty accurate to be honest but i have no comparison material unfortunately.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> - Why you guys changed this as default value to disabled?


Because I demonstrated that SenseMI Skew enabled with the default offset of 272 prohibits Tctl from ever reaching the CPU (emergency) thermal shutdown value, up to the point where a liquid filled hose exploded off my AIO pump due to heat and pressure.

Defaults that can destroy your computer = bad defaults.
Quote:


> I'm reading temperatures with default disabled (1800x) rising to the sky


- Use the CPU sensor or Tdie instead of Tctl.
- Use better cooling.
- Use the "Energy Saver" power profile for long term idle times, it keeps the +10°C spikes in check and can push your total system wattage below 50 W.
Quote:


> Whats the original temperature ? Did we always read the wrong temperatures on bios version before this new one?


Yes, you always got wrong temperatures before. SenseMI Skew sk(r)ews the Tctl temperature read-out, as in: changes it to a value that is not the original reading.
Quote:


> IDLE on 55c and on load above 80c (TCTL) is really hard to believe if you ask me. (im on 4ghz Pstates, offset +0.75v)


First: subtract 20°C from that reading and you get 35 to 60°C.

Then: whenever you see a sudden +10/+20/+30 spike what see is an overshot of reported values clamped to multiples of +10. The CPU reports higher temps than what is really already reached, likely to make the cooling ramp up faster. Once the real temp catches up to the overshot you will get another overshot (usually by +10).

And: some CPU load seems to dial the overshot to 11, as in you get crazy high Tctl readings from a single core doing some specific CPU instruction set even when wattage/power draw is low, while other instructions with much higher load lead to lower Tctl values.

Consequence: Work with what AMD and Asus give you, but don't fully trust it.


----------



## XEKong

I was surprised my 3200 memory even posted. New BIOS is working great so far.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Because I demonstrated that SenseMI Skew enabled with the default offset of 272 prohibits Tctl from ever reaching the CPU (emergency) thermal shutdown value, up to the point where a liquid filled hose exploded off my AIO pump due to heat and pressure.
> 
> Defaults that can destroy your computer = bad defaults.
> - Use the CPU sensor or Tdie instead of Tctl.
> - Use better cooling.
> - Use the "Energy Saver" power profile for long term idle times, it keeps the +10°C spikes in check and can push your total system wattage below 50 W.
> Yes, you always got wrong temperatures before. SenseMI Skew sk(r)ews the Tctl temperature read-out, as in: changes it to a value that is not the original reading.
> First: subtract 20°C from that reading and you get 35 to 60°C.
> 
> Then: whenever you see a sudden +10/+20/+30 spike what see is an overshot of reported values clamped to multiples of +10. The CPU reports higher temps than what is really already reached, likely to make the cooling ramp up faster. Once the real temp catches up to the overshot you will get another overshot (usually by +10).
> 
> And: some CPU load seems to dial the overshot to 11, as in you get crazy high Tctl readings from a single core doing some specific CPU instruction set even when wattage/power draw is low, while other instructions with much higher load lead to lower Tctl values.
> 
> Consequence: Work with what AMD and Asus give you, but don't fully trust it.[/quo
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Because I demonstrated that SenseMI Skew enabled with the default offset of 272 prohibits Tctl from ever reaching the CPU (emergency) thermal shutdown value, up to the point where a liquid filled hose exploded off my AIO pump due to heat and pressure.
> 
> Defaults that can destroy your computer = bad defaults.
> - Use the CPU sensor or Tdie instead of Tctl.
> - Use better cooling.
> - Use the "Energy Saver" power profile for long term idle times, it keeps the +10°C spikes in check and can push your total system wattage below 50 W.
> Yes, you always got wrong temperatures before. SenseMI Skew sk(r)ews the Tctl temperature read-out, as in: changes it to a value that is not the original reading.
> First: subtract 20°C from that reading and you get 35 to 60°C.
> 
> Then: whenever you see a sudden +10/+20/+30 spike what see is an overshot of reported values clamped to multiples of +10. The CPU reports higher temps than what is really already reached, likely to make the cooling ramp up faster. Once the real temp catches up to the overshot you will get another overshot (usually by +10).
> 
> And: some CPU load seems to dial the overshot to 11, as in you get crazy high Tctl readings from a single core doing some specific CPU instruction set even when wattage/power draw is low, while other instructions with much higher load lead to lower Tctl values.
> 
> Consequence: Work with what AMD and Asus give you, but don't fully trust it.
Click to expand...

LOL quite comical!

1) I can live with calculating those values to get my real temp, but come on! Not all users can do, or will do, or even know its working like this.

They need to fix it or at least tested this better to come with a better solution then, constantly changing. Probably they get same confusion as we do. (AMD)

2) Better cooling ? Im using a X62, you need to know better. And what about Aircoolers or stock cooler?

3) I can calculate and predict my real temps, again no real issue for me, but most Software's including CAM etc are using TCTL sensor. Again everything can be changed bla bla bla... im not talking about users like us, but more thinking about general users of these products!


----------



## majestynl

@Gupsterg

Yeah mate, i missed those posts probably. I will check and test them all again! Thanks


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Sparky here, laughing:
> 
> (a) Many digital multimeters are designed to provide a temperature reading if an iron-constantine (K-type) thermocouple module is used. (These are not normally supplied with the DMM, but can be bought with standard banana plug spacing.) Thermocouples can be very accurate. Even my Radio Shack DMM has such a capability, although I've never bought a probe for it.
> 
> (b) IR temperature sensing has several limitations. First, temperature is inferred from the black-body curve of radiant exitance vs temperature vs wavelength. Ideally, three wavelengths of measurement are needed for full disambiguation, but for many tasks two will do. However, the underlying assumption that is still made is that the object's emissivity is constant at the two wavelengths. This may not be true of many materials, depending on the wavelengths chosen. So if you measure boiling water and ice water, the container should be made of something fairly black in the IR (most non metals), or if those readings are intended to calibrate the error, then the materials should be similar to the material that which you intend to measure the temperature of. I expect though, that an IR gun temp sensor, in spite of these limitations, will work well enough to help decide whether there is or is not a 20C error in a readout.
> 
> 
> 
> +rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> It has a changeable emissivity value, no idea which to use but will try to "pickup" info.
Click to expand...

There are many emissivity plots in _The Infrared Handbook_. If you know your wavelengths and target material, I can try to see if the material's emissivity is documented.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> There are many emissivity plots in _The Infrared Handbook_. If you know your wavelengths and target material, I can try to see if the material's emissivity is documented.


I see where this is going ....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



the path to super nerd







awaits!


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> LOL quite comical!
> 
> 1) I can live with calculating those values to get my real temp, but come on! Not all users can do, or will do, or even know its working like this.
> 
> They need to fix it or at least tested this better to come with a better solution then, constantly changing. Probably they get same confusion as we do. (AMD)
> 
> 2) Better cooling ? Im using a X62, you need to know better. And what about Aircoolers or stock cooler?
> 
> 3) I can calculate and predict my real temps, again no real issue for me, but most Software's including CAM etc are using TCTL sensor. Again everything can be changed bla bla bla... im not talking about users like us, but more thinking about general users of these products!


Isn't that the reason why it should be disabled by default? Those who want to change the temp readings can then turn on skew offset and set the #. This way people are by default safer.


----------



## ItsMB

i love my asus grphic card but im starting to hate benchmarking boards. xD


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> There are many emissivity plots in _The Infrared Handbook_. If you know your wavelengths and target material, I can try to see if the material's emissivity is documented.
> 
> 
> 
> I see where this is going ....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> the path to super nerd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awaits!
Click to expand...

Already trodden.


----------



## ninogui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Will check in with the AIDA guys on what could cause this. I've provided them with the same info as HWInfo/Martin.


So today my chassis fan 3 and chassis fan 2 ramped up, at different times, out of nothing. Detail I did not have aida64 nor hwinfo64 running in the background precisely to test this!

I´d like to help as this is still a pending issue for me but I don´t know how, still could not find what might be causing the sudden high speed fan out of nothing.

What I can say is:

- my setup is cpu fan set to ignore, nothing on cpu fan nor cpu_opt
- aio pump on aio header, the only one so far that has behave as expected (gladly!)
- all fans connected to chassis fan header 1 and 2 are equal (corsair ml140)
- chassis fan 2 on radiator fans (4 of them) all in parallel to a single wire (thats how they come for the arctic freezer), no fan hub, this already jumped up out of nothing, but happened only once
- chassis fan 1 on back, already happened more often than fan 2 not not as often as fan 3
- chassis fan 3 is 2 fans on a wire 4 to 3 pin setup as dc mode, this is the one ramping up more often, these are a 180mm on top and a ml 140 in front.

So I have in fact all possible combinations of chassis fans!

Have tried many combinations for dc, pwn, auto and manual modes but that didn´t help, sooner or later I get a ramping up
Also thought a low voltage in the fans might be causing this but the last time the chassis fan 3 was already at 50% cycle before happening so that´s probably not the cause

The number of fans connected inline to a single header is also not the cause, my chassis fan 1 is a single one and no luck


----------



## ninogui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I Am pretty happy with RAM too, i am running 3600 MHz with the stilt tight timings without any problem and system feels a lot snappier too. Didn't test games though but i guess i will be GPU limited and don't see much of an improvement.


Is your flarex ram behaving ok with the 3600 timmings ?


----------



## Kriant

Lowered vcore to 1.368 + LLC2.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninogui*
> 
> Is your flarex ram behaving ok with the 3600 timmings ?


No problems so far. What about you? Did you did any tests yet?


----------



## egandt

ROG Crosshair VI:

Simply put with 1403 or 9920 this MB is worthless, it boots at stock speeds no matter what is set in BIOS, I get no error on boot it simply only boots at 2133Mhz Memory and 3600Mhz CPU. On 1203 at least it does 3900Mhz CPU using p-states and 3200Mhz Memory, however memory at any speed is unstable. On this MB I can not resume without data corruption, regardless of the Memory or Clock speeds or BIOS revision. The only BIOS that kind of works is 1107 with it I have 3900Mhz CPU and Memory at 3200Mhz kind of stable.

However the key issues, are:
1. Why without any errors at all, do P-States not work at all on my system with 1403 or 9920, in fact setting them, rebooting and re-entering BIOS they are missing, never even saved?

2. On 1403 or 9920. why do memory speeds not work at all, it is always 2133Mhz 15,15,15,36,2T? Setting it to 1600 18,18,18,16,2T or 3200 18,18,18,16,2T does nothing it will always boot at 2133 15,15,15,36,2T regardless, so that is a major issue for performance. I have 64GB of 3433Mhz RAM rated at 18,18,18,18,2T which works on a 200 series Intel MB and passes checks there so it is good at 3200Mhz 18,18,18,16,2T, so it should be Ok, I'm even fine with a lower speed, but *No speed setting at all works with 1403 or 9920*

3. Ignoring P-states hard setting a speed for the CPU to 3900Mhz is also ignored regardless of the memory setting which is always 2133Mhz anyways?, I assume similar issue as Memory, again no error is shown at POST. In BIOS sometimes it shows as 3900, but in Windows it is always 3600 boosted to 3700 normally.

4. On 1403, 1203 and 1107 why is it that on resume the system Network performance is poor (less than 50% of what I get on a clean boot) and there is a 50+% chance that the process explorer.exe hangs during heavy network IO (moving 10+ GB), if I do not sleep or Hibernate there is a 0% chance of this. I've installed twice and I have almost the exact same software on a Intel 200 series without issues, so it is is definitely this MB/CPU combo? If network hangs any file open at the time is unreadable after reboot, read *DATA LOSS*?

I can not be the only person with a MB on which 1403 and 9920 is non-functional!, and since there is no message at startup reporting any failures I have nothing to go on other than the fact that both 1403 and 9920 are non-functional BIOS except at 2133Mhz Memory and 3600Mhz CPU.

I do have to say that after nearly five months, to have to fight day after day with the system, to be unable to use sleep or hibernate regardless of the BIOS revision, and to be unable to trust it to work means this is a waste of money and definitely my time. Still *WHY IS it that 1403 and 9920 are unable to be used for anything except for STOCK*, I can not over-clock or under-clock with it, it will boot, but while there are no errors on boot it is obviously failing somewhere as it is ignoring BIOS settings entirely! , how do I get any errors reported so they can be resolved or is it just broken?
I wanted an 8 Core system with 64Gb for running VMWARE, however in five months I've not used it for that ever as it is not sable enough to trust with VM's (even at stock), so I figured OC and use it as a daily Workstation, however it is also not stable enough for that as Sleep and Hibernate are non-functional, so it is at this time it is a $750 waste.

Sorry, I am very frustrated at wasting my money on a system that is unusable, and tired of fighting and getting nowhere with the MB/CPU combo and I can not be alone with 1403/9920 being completely non-functional for OC'ing, I could understand 9920 as it is Beta, but 1403 is GA and still does not work.

System:
1800x (which is poor 3.925 stable at 1.415, 3.9 stable at 1.4, unable to do anything over 3.925 period)
Custom water loop for cooling.
Asus ROG Crosshair VI (obviously)
64GB of G.SKILL TridentZ Series 64GB F4-3466C16Q-64GTZSW (16-18-18-38 at 1.35)
eVGA 1070 GTX
Adaptec 6805T Raid Controller
Samsung 850 PRO 512Gb (vmware) and 960EVO 500GB (boot)
8x 6TB Seagate Ironwolf drives.
Window 10 x64 Pro, with Fast boot disabled on MB and in Windows (as it does not get along well with the raid controller).

ERIC


----------



## ninogui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No problems so far. What about you? Did you did any tests yet?


seems solid at 3333 fast stilt on 1.4 volt but I only did 5 to 15 mins runs of occt linpack all enabled and prime64 small and blend

next will be the 3466 profile
Just like others I have the feeling most important sensor values are more stable now, not so many jumps, and not a single ram training reboot issue

unfortunately seems some users are not so lucky. Please note my first ch6 had to go back because of instability and inability to sleep (always rebooted). Second one came and did not exhibit any problem so far


----------



## ninogui

I know this will probably not tell you guys much or anything new, but here´s my info and screens for the test run
only addition to the 3333 fast bios profile was bgs disabled and bgs_alt enabled, all other ram settings auto

Apart from the fact that I probably have a silver(ish) or golden 1700, I say probably because I still didnt push it over 3825, but for this it uses a ridicule low voltage (including vdroop) as you can see in the pics

I use the zenstates utility for convenience, it has treated me well


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



9902last_setting.txt 21k .txt file


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Any luck with more than 2950MHz (2800 and 105FSB) on Samsung D-die (3200 CL16-16-16-36) or E-die ?









2944 Cl14-15-15-15-34-50 1T GD OFF / BGS Auto / Alt Disable


----------



## Pilotasso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> BIOS 9920 seems good for me. Went from 3850 Mhz on the CPU to 3900 using same 1401's settings (1.39V+LLC3)
> 
> memory wise I could use Stilts's fast 3200 preset on my 2 kits of F4-4266C19D-16GTZR RAM but 3466 continues to need much higher timings, so much so that I prefer to stick with Stilts 3200.
> 
> It took far less time to tune things thanks to theese presets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> PSU: SEASONIC 760W Platinum
> CPU: AMD RYZEN 1700X
> board: ASUS CROSSHAIR HERO VI AM4
> Cooler: NXZT Kraken X62 280mm AIO
> RAM: 2 kits 4266Mhz 16GB trident Z RGB F4-4266C19D-16GTZR
> Storage: Samsung 960 EVO 1TB M.2+6GB HDD Western Digital 6Gb red
> GFX: MSI 1080Ti Gaming X
> 
> Kudos @elmor @[email protected] @The Stilt


Well... the Stilts timings are not stable in the burn tests (not really made for 4 Dims anyway) so I went back and set timings on auto for 3200, then after training I went back and took note and locked these timings manually but changed frequency to 3333Mhz (CAS 16, 1T) and that seems to last longer on Burn tests (doing it as I write these lines).

Still an improvement over previous BIOSes because 3333 while attainable was not usable with decent timings


----------



## 81ZinF

Lurker since April and my new rig, first post.

Latest Beta Bios, I can finally do 3200 with my ram (TridentZ 2*16 3200C14)
Settings: 96 Omhs
1.375v
1.4v (Boot)

Got a few issues overall and some questions.
Note: I'm using ParkControl so that my CPU is always running max Freq.

Situation 1: Stock clock RAM 3200mhz and I got a BUG (?).
I did boot but my CPU was downclocked !?!
It was only running at 2.7ghz.

Never seen something like this and my windows crashed soon after.

Situation 2: OC 3.8ghz RAM 3200C14 SenseMi Skew Disabled
Situation 3: OC 3.8ghz RAM 3200C14 SenseMI Skew Enabled

Comparing those 2 OCs I got a 5 degrees difference on idle but on full load for more than 10 minutes using Prime95 that difference is around 20 degrees !

In situation 2 after 12 minutes my CPU temp (HWInfo) was up to 78 degrees and my windows crashed soon afterwards.

In situation 3 after 16 minutes my CPU max was 59 degrees, no blue screen.

Questions:
*1) Is there a windows shutdown when CPU temp reaches 80 degrees ?* Or is it just variance that I did crash in situation 2 and not 3 (that would mean my setup is not fully stable)

2) SenseMI Skew ? I have as well some trouble believing that my CPU would reach 78 degrees on heavy load while using a 280mm AIO (Ryzen 1700 NON X) when I have it disabled.
*Could we have an official detail writing of what Sense Skew does, in which case it is better to have turned it on or off ? Maybe in an updated version of the OC Guide ?*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Please change the default offset to something lower than 268. Unknowing users turning on SenseMI Skew can still blow their system by using the default of 272.


*Speaking of which, can you or anyone else tell me exactly what those values mean ?* Let's say instead of "272" I put "264" as you seem to recommand, what impact does it do on Temp reading ?


----------



## kundica

I ran some comparative 3D Mark benches between 3333CL14 Fast, 3466CL15(Stilt's new bios profile), and 3466CL14 (Stilt's non bios profile settings). I'm headed to see Dunkirk now, so I'll have to post results later, but 3333CL14 Fast and 3466CL15 resulted in nearly identical averages while 3466CL14 was about an average of 4fps ahead. Basically 125 vs 129fps. I recently sold my 980ti so this was with an RX470. Need to make sure the GPU isn't messing with the results.

3466CL14 still isn't fully stable for me, still getting errors in HCI. 3466CL15 isn't an issue at all.


----------



## Pilotasso

the sweetspot maybe 3333 now where it used to be 3200. I can live with that.









Bunr test still no errors as I write these lines


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egandt*
> 
> ROG Crosshair VI:
> 
> Simply put with 1403 or 9920 this MB is worthless, it boots at stock speeds no matter what is set in BIOS, I get no error on boot it simply only boots at 2133Mhz Memory and 3600Mhz CPU. On 1203 at least it does 3900Mhz CPU using p-states and 3200Mhz Memory, however memory at any speed is unstable. On this MB I can not resume without data corruption, regardless of the Memory or Clock speeds or BIOS revision. The only BIOS that kind of works is 1107 with it I have 3900Mhz CPU and Memory at 3200Mhz kind of stable.
> 
> However the key issues, are:
> 1. Why without any errors at all, do P-States not work at all on my system with 1403 or 9920, in fact setting them, rebooting and re-entering BIOS they are missing, never even saved?
> 
> 2. On 1403 or 9920. why do memory speeds not work at all, it is always 2133Mhz 15,15,15,36,2T? Setting it to 1600 18,18,18,16,2T or 3200 18,18,18,16,2T does nothing it will always boot at 2133 15,15,15,36,2T regardless, so that is a major issue for performance. I have 64GB of 3433Mhz RAM rated at 18,18,18,18,2T which works on a 200 series Intel MB and passes checks there so it is good at 3200Mhz 18,18,18,16,2T, so it should be Ok, I'm even fine with a lower speed, but *No speed setting at all works with 1403 or 9920*
> 
> 3. Ignoring P-states hard setting a speed for the CPU to 3900Mhz is also ignored regardless of the memory setting which is always 2133Mhz anyways?, I assume similar issue as Memory, again no error is shown at POST. In BIOS sometimes it shows as 3900, but in Windows it is always 3600 boosted to 3700 normally.
> 
> 4. On 1403, 1203 and 1107 why is it that on resume the system Network performance is poor (less than 50% of what I get on a clean boot) and there is a 50+% chance that the process explorer.exe hangs during heavy network IO (moving 10+ GB), if I do not sleep or Hibernate there is a 0% chance of this. I've installed twice and I have almost the exact same software on a Intel 200 series without issues, so it is is definitely this MB/CPU combo? If network hangs any file open at the time is unreadable after reboot, read *DATA LOSS*?
> 
> I can not be the only person with a MB on which 1403 and 9920 is non-functional!, and since there is no message at startup reporting any failures I have nothing to go on other than the fact that both 1403 and 9920 are non-functional BIOS except at 2133Mhz Memory and 3600Mhz CPU.
> 
> I do have to say that after nearly 5five months, to have to fight day after day with the system, to be unable to use sleep or hibernate regardless of the BIOS revision, and to be unable to trust it to work means this is a waste of money and definitely my time. Still *WHY IS it that 1403 and 9920 are unable to be used for anything except for STOCK*, I can not over-clock or under-clock with it, it will boot, but while there are no errors on boot it is obviously failing somewhere as it is ignoring BIOS settings entirely! , how do I get any errors reported so they can be resolved or is it just broken?
> I wanted an 8 Core system with 64Gb for running VMWARE, however in five months I've not used it for that ever as it is not sable enough to trust with VM's (even at stock), so I figured OC and use it as a daily Workstation, however it is also not stable enough for that as Sleep and Hibernate are non-functional, so it is at this time it is a $750 waste.
> 
> Sorry, I am very frustratedat wasting my money on a system that is unusable, and tired of fighting and getting nowhere with the MB/CPU combo and I can not be alone with 1403/9920 being completely non-functional for OC'ing, I could understand 9920 as it is Beta, but 1403 is GA and still does not work.
> ERIC


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMB*
> 
> i love my asus grphic card but im starting to hate benchmarking boards. xD


I hope some of AMD,x370,MB vendor or OS vendor read you message and cares about it


----------



## gupsterg

[email protected] 1.05v---BIOS 9920---HCI---2300%--F4-3200C14D-16GTZ

CPU Batch: UA 1710SUS
ProcODT: 60Ω



Only got this CPU Thursday. As stock SOC was ~900mV and other R7 1700 had needed between 1.05V to 1.075V for 3333MHz Fast I opted for 1.05V as guesstimate. 3333MHz Fast 1.375V 1.05V showed no issues in other stress tests, so I envisaged 3466MHz would be fine for RAM stress testing. Now putting rig through x264, etc.

Below is AIDA64 for 3333MHz Fast and 3466MHz, both The Stilt's setup.




For me this is first time at tight 3466MHz







. Luv'ing the C6H







.

Thank you Elmor, [email protected], The Stilt and others







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> I ran some comparative 3D Mark benches between 3333CL14 Fast, 3466CL15(Stilt's new bios profile), and 3466CL14 (Stilt's non bios profile settings). I'm headed to see Dunkirk now, so I'll have to post results later, but 3333CL14 Fast and 3466CL15 resulted in nearly identical averages while 3466CL14 was about an average of 4fps ahead. Basically 125 vs 129fps. I recently sold my 980ti so this was with an RX470. Need to make sure the GPU isn't messing with the results.
> 
> 3466CL14 still isn't fully stable for me, still getting errors in HCI. 3466CL15 isn't an issue at all.


IMO I reckon the info is spot on. If 3466MHz The Stilt passes other stress tests without needing bump in voltages I'll take it for 24/7 use







, otherwise 3333MHz Fast is darn good enough for me.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Tried to install Windows 7 today, no luck getting my keyboard/mouse working after the install. Any way to get them working?


You need to download Asus EZ Installer however in the last couple of weeks it seems as though they have pulled it from the list of Drivers & Tools on the C6H support site. It was accessable via the Win 10 64bit section (even though you need it for Win 7).

Worst case scenario you cant find it, I have it in my recycle bin that I can restore and upload later.

You need to load your Win 7 iso into the program when prompted and then it makes a bootable image with the required drivers installed. (When you get to the Win 7 screen to select language and keyboard etc, it seems like it hasnt installed the drivers but there's about a 1 min delay so don't reset to quickly







)

Hope that helps, I done this just a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> You need to download Asus EZ Installer however in the last couple of weeks it seems as though they have pulled it from the list of Drivers & Tools on the C6H support site. It was accessable via the Win 10 64bit section (even though you need it for Win 7).
> 
> Worst case scenario you cant find it, I have it in my recycle bin that I can restore and upload later.
> 
> You need to load your Win 7 iso into the program when prompted and then it makes a bootable image with the required drivers installed. (When you get to the Win 7 screen to select language and keyboard etc, it seems like it hasnt installed the drivers but there's about a 1 min delay so don't reset to quickly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Hope that helps, I done this just a couple of weeks ago.


Or just use Windows 10


----------



## kaseki

Found undesirable behavior this afternoon trying to work from 3200 to 3333. Thanks to safe boot and stored BIOS settings recovery wasn't difficult, but I haven't found a path forward.

Let's forget the 3333 goal for now because the problem is more basic: If I change this working 3200 settings set (see below) from 1T to 2T, everything else unchanged, training fails and and an endless series of F9 loops result. While I don't recall performing that exact attempt in 9943, 2T was my working configuration before changing to 1T. I expected 1T to 2T to be a no-brainer, training wise.

If I load *The Stilt*'s 3333 safe settings using the BIOS but keep the DRAM frequency at 3200, training fails and an endless series of F9 loops result. (These setting are looser, except for tRFC.) I expected *The Stilt*'s 3333 setting run at 3200 to at worst boot but show memory fails in GSAT due to my running 2 x 16 DRAM.

Is there any obvious issue with the functioning settings shown below? Thanks.


Spoiler: Stable 3200 Settings


----------



## XEKong

Should this have throttled, or shut down with Sense MI Skew disabled on the new beta bios?

The air coming off my rad was barely warm.


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Found undesirable behavior this afternoon trying to work from 3200 to 3333. Thanks to safe boot and stored BIOS settings recovery wasn't difficult, but I haven't found a path forward.
> 
> Let's forget the 3333 goal for now because the problem is more basic: If I change this working 3200 settings set (see below) from 1T to 2T, everything else unchanged, training fails and and an endless series of F9 loops result. While I don't recall performing that exact attempt in 9943, 2T was my working configuration before changing to 1T. I expected 1T to 2T to be a no-brainer, training wise.
> 
> If I load *The Stilt*'s 3333 safe settings using the BIOS but keep the DRAM frequency at 3200, training fails and an endless series of F9 loops result. (These setting are looser, except for tRFC.) I expected *The Stilt*'s 3333 setting run at 3200 to at worst boot but show memory fails in GSAT due to my running 2 x 16 DRAM.
> 
> Is there any obvious issue with the functioning settings shown below? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Stable 3200 Settings


I have also 2x16GB and i can confirm that, if i disable GDM or try to use 2T will be insta F9.
I have now testing 3333,at default timings.Its first time when i can get 3333 at 80% error free for moment.If i find stable i will play with timings
Dram 1.42V
ProcODT 68.6
RttNom RZQ/3
RttWr RZQ/3
RttPark RZQ/1
ClkDrv 40
AddrCmdDrv 40
CsOdtDrv 40
CkeDrv 40
I would like to know what are this options,and how affect Dram,because right now i m playing Russian roulette with this settings
Google its not giving info


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEKong*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should this have throttled, or shut down with Sense MI Skew disabled on the new beta bios?
> 
> The air coming off my rad was barely warm.


The last month i had 30C in my room and i saw my CPU Tdie at 84C under stress,and i got 2 times restart because of temperature with the MSG CPU overheat bla bla
I have a 1700X and im almost sure i had Sense MI Skew disabled


----------



## XEKong

Ok, because I am at 20C ambient, under a 360 rad.


----------



## gupsterg

Update on post 23934.

x264 10 loops no issues.



Y-Cruncher failed on a medium temperature test, HNT.



By HNT is states CPU + Cache + Memory. I reckon I need more SOC, maybe some more VCORE. Rerunning now, 3.9/3333 Fast has been fine for repeats of x264, Y-Crunch, [email protected], Memtest, so I reckon I'm close due to past testing and no WHEA errors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEKong*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should this have throttled, or shut down with Sense MI Skew disabled on the new beta bios?
> 
> The air coming off my rad was barely warm.


Throttling occurs at tCTL of 95°C, for all CPUs, but as X CPU has +20°C offset 115°C. So tDIE for X CPU as 95°C is same as non X tCTL/tDIE.


----------



## XEKong

Thanks

Not used to looking at the CPU with MI Skew disabled.


----------



## gupsterg

NP







.


----------



## purecain

i just managed 32gb of b-die on stilts 3333mhz fast settings.

ive been using 3333mhz with 32gb but with much looser timings and 2t on 1403....

see how stable the pc is over the next day or so...


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Found undesirable behavior this afternoon trying to work from 3200 to 3333. Thanks to safe boot and stored BIOS settings recovery wasn't difficult, but I haven't found a path forward.
> 
> Let's forget the 3333 goal for now because the problem is more basic: If I change this working 3200 settings set (see below) from 1T to 2T, everything else unchanged, training fails and and an endless series of F9 loops result. While I don't recall performing that exact attempt in 9943, 2T was my working configuration before changing to 1T. I expected 1T to 2T to be a no-brainer, training wise.
> 
> If I load *The Stilt*'s 3333 safe settings using the BIOS but keep the DRAM frequency at 3200, training fails and an endless series of F9 loops result. (These setting are looser, except for tRFC.) I expected *The Stilt*'s 3333 setting run at 3200 to at worst boot but show memory fails in GSAT due to my running 2 x 16 DRAM.
> 
> Is there any obvious issue with the functioning settings shown below? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Stable 3200 Settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also 2x16GB and i can confirm that, if i disable GDM or try to use 2T will be insta F9.
> I have now testing 3333,at default timings.Its first time when i can get 3333 at 80% error free for moment.If i find stable i will play with timings
> Dram 1.42V
> ProcODT 68.6
> RttNom RZQ/3
> RttWr RZQ/3
> RttPark RZQ/1
> ClkDrv 40
> AddrCmdDrv 40
> CsOdtDrv 40
> CkeDrv 40
> I would like to know what are this options,and how affect Dram,because right now i m playing Russian roulette with this settings
> Google its not giving info
Click to expand...

Thank you for that confirmation. I guess 1T GDM Enabled is an offer I can't refuse.







Not that I believe that this is acceptable BIOS behavior. But what I now fear is that we have to run a gauntlet of 20 Russian roulette revolvers, not a few of which have more than one round.

Anyway, more Vdram can help, so maybe I need to give mine a slight boost to at least 1.4 see what the effect is. Than selectively fatten the timings, while somehow dealing with the CLDO_VDDP wild card. I guess I better first determine that a single timing change doesn't throw an F9 loop all by itself.


----------



## aquaraider11

Hello i am now a proud owner of C6H and FINALLY got my build to be (semi) stable.

I have 1800x and F4-3600C17Q-64GTZR wich is 64 gigs of 3600 samsung b-die

Problem is there seems to be "small" wall at 3000 memory.

So best that i have been able to get is http://prntscr.com/fz0k4g

Do you notice anything that needs improving?

I do not plan to OC CPU yet as i am only under a ****ty 20€ cheapo cooler, waiting for kraken whatever the next one will be. (x62 was removed from my retailer as new one is coming







)

Ill propably test later if i can go below 11 latency (WOO! THATS LOW AF







)

EDIT: i am litle worried about tREF and tREF (ns) should they be that high? :O

EDIT2: also this "Small wall" that i ahve encountered appears on bioses 1002, 1402, 1403, and the 9920 or whatever was the newest...


----------



## Pilotasso

I just realized that my system is intolerant to GEARDOWN MODE= disabled

It will fail mem stress tests almost immediately. Maybe that's whats getting me with the Stilts profiles. Gotta do more testing tomorrow.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aquaraider11*
> 
> Hello i am now a proud owner of C6H and FINALLY got my build to be (semi) stable.
> 
> I have 1800x and F4-3600C17Q-64GTZR wich is 64 gigs of 3600 samsung b-die
> 
> Problem is there seems to be "small" wall at 3000 memory.
> 
> So best that i have been able to get is http://prntscr.com/fz0k4g
> 
> Do you notice anything that needs improving?
> 
> I do not plan to OC CPU yet as i am only under a ****ty 20€ cheapo cooler, waiting for kraken whatever the next one will be. (x62 was removed from my retailer as new one is coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Ill propably test later if i can go below 11 latency (WOO! THATS LOW AF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> EDIT: i am litle worried about tREF and tREF (ns) should they be that high? :O
> 
> EDIT2: also this "Small wall" that i ahve encountered appears on bioses 1002, 1402, 1403, and the 9920 or whatever was the newest...


Try setting the first four timing values to 14 to get there. If that works then try shortening them.


----------



## kazama

Tested 3333 fast , aida 51.5k , 73.1ns
Tested 3466 cl15 , aida 53.5k , 73.8ns
Tested 3466 CL14 (clukos timmings) , aida i get similar to 3466cl15 but with 71.2ns

Benched all the setups in wildslands, i get a variation of 1fps.

Have to get GD enable or instacrash in windows.

Maybe other games get more affected.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> I ran some comparative 3D Mark benches between 3333CL14 Fast, 3466CL15(Stilt's new bios profile), and 3466CL14 (Stilt's non bios profile settings). I'm headed to see Dunkirk now, so I'll have to post results later, but 3333CL14 Fast and 3466CL15 resulted in nearly identical averages while 3466CL14 was about an average of 4fps ahead. Basically 125 vs 129fps. I recently sold my 980ti so this was with an RX470. Need to make sure the GPU isn't messing with the results.
> 
> 3466CL14 still isn't fully stable for me, still getting errors in HCI. 3466CL15 isn't an issue at all.


I am guessing that basically, tight timings at 3200+ is better than higher speeds. So running at whatever speed permits tighter timings is better for FPS?


----------



## hurricane28

It turned out i wasn't fully stable at 3600 MHz RAM.

This is my current "stable" setting:



I know this means i am fully stable but the numbers are rather tight which is a good indication. Will test more tomorrow, as for now i am pretty happy.


----------



## aquaraider11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Try setting the first four timing values to 14 to get there. If that works then try shortening them.


I have tried that on all 3 bioses no other than 1002 allows me to go past 3000 i even tried at ram rates stock timings (18,19,19,19, 39)

I simply can not get past 3000 on newer bioses, but i think its fine as long as i get insanely tight timings.

i linked screenshot of my current timings do you think any of those could be lowered?

Because things i have tested to get past 3000.
loose timings up to 30,30,30,30,61
high dram voltage 1.4 (i think i tried once 1.45 but i am not sure and that is REALLY high for DDR4)
higher soc voltage 1, 1.1,1.2
different source dram whatever it is (2133, 2400, 2933, 3200,3333,3600)
different bclk clocking for all of those to get to 3200 (next step after 2933)

I have also looked in the ram list for this mobo, (one with peoples results) and i can see there is people with identical ram kit at 3200, 3600, and 38xx with IDENTICAL settings to mine, and i just simply cant get there :/

So i have basically given up of higher dram speed and decided to go low latency route until next bios build and at that point try again.


----------



## hotstocks

Ok, so has this new beta bios with Stilt's timing gotten anyone 100% stable at 3600mhz C 16 with Samsung B-die 4X8? Or should I just stick with previous beta doing 3366 mhz Stilts fast C14? 1800X at 3.94Ghz mainly looking for max gaming speeds.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aquaraider11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Try setting the first four timing values to 14 to get there. If that works then try shortening them.
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried that on all 3 bioses no other than 1002 allows me to go past 3000 i even tried at ram rates stock timings (18,19,19,19, 39)
> 
> I simply can not get past 3000 on newer bioses, but i think its fine as long as i get insanely tight timings.
> 
> i linked screenshot of my current timings do you think any of those could be lowered?
> 
> Because things i have tested to get past 3000.
> loose timings up to 30,30,30,30,61
> high dram voltage 1.4 (i think i tried once 1.45 but i am not sure and that is REALLY high for DDR4)
> higher soc voltage 1, 1.1,1.2
> different source dram whatever it is (2133, 2400, 2933, 3200,3333,3600)
> different bclk clocking for all of those to get to 3200 (next step after 2933)
> 
> I have also looked in the ram list for this mobo, (one with peoples results) and i can see there is people with identical ram kit at 3200, 3600, and 38xx with IDENTICAL settings to mine, and i just simply cant get there :/
> 
> So i have basically given up of higher dram speed and decided to go low latency route until next bios build and at that point try again.
Click to expand...

I suppose modifying proc_ODT from its 53 ohm default (I think) to 60, 80, or 96 might be helpful. I really have no idea what your quad set would like.


----------



## RS87

1800X with dual rank Samsung e-die 4x8GB Corsair (the rest is below in my rig builder). Minor update to my last two beta BIOS system specs.

BCLK - 100
Ratio - 40.25
Mem Divider - 3200
XFR - Disabled

DRAM Timings - 16-15-15-15-36-51-278-171-118-1T
Proc_ODT - 53.3 Ohms
Gear Down - Enabled
CAD Bus - 40-40-40-40

External Digi + Power Control
CPU LLC - Level 2
CPU Load Capability - 140% (max)
SOC Load Capability - 140% (max)
DRAM Load Capability - 140% (max) (one if those percentages only goes up to 130% but cant remember which one







)

*Vcore - 1.4v
SOC - 1.1v
DRAM - 1.35v* (these *3* are the main things i have been marginally able to improve.)
1.8v - 1.8v

The Vcore and DRAM are now tighter and have passed 2 hours of both Aida and Prime with just a single error on prime after about an hour. since its synthetic, that'll do me fine for the time being until i game next week at some point.

Aida64: (note the high max temp! Sadly the average cant be used on this because I forgot to reset HWinfo at start of test)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Prime95 blend: (I reset the clocks just before test on this one)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Oh and I have reverted back to Sense Mi Skew - Disabled since Gups and Tim put that to bed!







It's a little annoying on the fan side of things keep revving up and down but knowing the real temperatures is reassuring. Tctl is kinda a buffer for the fans to kick in whilst the Tdie is the real temp, that's my understanding anyway.

This will only be relevant to the handful of dual rank e-die users but I hope it helps.


----------



## diaaablo

Short testing 9920, Stilt's 3466CL15 in my case a little bit slower, than first profile 3466CL14. Stilt's 3600-profile no luck. Post code: 36 even with Voltage =1.44V. Need timing correction. I will test other profiles tomorrow.
Anyway, this is fantastic, that most of these profiles easy worked from the start. Great improvement for the new or rookie Crosshair owners, appreciate to elmor, Stilt (and other profile authors ?!).

my profile 3466, bios 1403

9920, 3466CL14

9920, Stilt 3466CL15



Spoiler: Settings



Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3466MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
- CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.01850]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.07500]
DRAM Voltage [1.40000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
Target TDP [Auto]


----------



## lcbbcl

I just saw that SOC on max(auto) 1.155V my ram is not stable,if i set SOC 1.1 im error free,if i set less then 1V i can't even logon windows.
A new variable for me in this Ryzen equation.
At 3200mhz SOC was not a problem for stability,now at 3333mhz it is


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Throttling occurs at tCTL of 95°C, for all CPUs, but as X CPU has +20°C offset 115°C. So tDIE for X CPU as 95°C is same as non X tCTL/tDIE.


Throttling on X CPUs happens at Tctl = 95C or Tdie = 75C. Throttling can go down to x5.5 multiplier, but is completely disabled in OC mode.

Thermal shutdown happens at Tctl = 115C or Tdie = 95C on X CPUs, if the CPU doesn't crash before.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I am guessing that basically, tight timings at 3200+ is better than higher speeds. So running at whatever speed permits tighter timings is better for FPS?


Timings are super important, but scales well with faster ram speed. Here's the graph from the test AMD posted last week.


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Throttling on X CPUs happens at Tctl = 95C or Tdie = 75C. Throttling can go down to x5.5 multiplier, but is completely disabled in OC mode.
> 
> Thermal shutdown happens at Tctl = 115C or Tdie = 95C on X CPUs, if the CPU doesn't crash before.


So i can get Q8 also because of Temp if Tdie go above 75C?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Ok, so has this new beta bios with Stilt's timing gotten anyone 100% stable at 3600mhz C 16 with Samsung B-die 4X8? Or should I just stick with previous beta doing 3366 mhz Stilts fast C14? 1800X at 3.94Ghz mainly looking for max gaming speeds.


You can run Stilt's fast 3333 settings on 3466 with 4x8gb? What is your DDR and SOC volts?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Timings are super important, but scales well with faster ram speed. Here's the graph from the test AMD posted last week.


Yes my question is whether to run 3333 w/ Stilt's fast timings or 3466 at CL14 but with most subtimings as default. Assuming 3333 w/ Stilt's is faster.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> I just saw that SOC on max(auto) 1.155V my ram is not stable,if i set SOC 1.1 im error free,if i set less then 1V i can't even logon windows.
> A new variable for me in this Ryzen equation.
> At 3200mhz SOC was not a problem for stability,now at 3333mhz it is


This is quite interesting. I can't use any profile in new bios without errors or even some don't boot to Windows. I'm using soc auto for a while. And with my own timings are run pretty fast 3466 error free. Readings are hovering around 1.15v, so I thought I'm Al good. But maybe it isn't that much as I'm thinking/seeing from software reads.

I'm going to manually set them on 1.15v. Let's see if those profile have more luck that way..will update.


----------



## kaseki

Fattening up timings did not get me from a stable 3200 to 3333. I had to reduce proc_odt from 96 ohms to 80 ohms, and reduce cldo_vddp from default (950 I think) down to 900 to POST and then to boot. However, there were near immediate errors in GSAT. Rerunning now with cldo_vddp on 875. No errors yet. TILT An error about 10 min in. Looks like this is the area to concentrate on first, then trim timings.

Edit: forgot about cold booting cldo_vddp. Redoing.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> x264 10 loops no issues.


Can you share the x264 testing app? I followed the path in your sig and it leads to a dead link when I try to download the app.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Yes my question is whether to run 3333 w/ Stilt's fast timings or 3466 at CL14 but with most subtimings as default. Assuming 3333 w/ Stilt's is faster.


Ah. I think I misunderstood your previous comment then.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Fattening up timings did not get me from a stable 3200 to 3333. I had to reduce proc_odt from 96 ohms to 80 ohms, and reduce cldo_vddp from default (950 I think) down to 900 to POST and then to boot. However, there were near immediate errors in GSAT. Rerunning now with cldo_vddp on 875. No errors yet. TILT An error about 10 min in. Looks like this is the area to concentrate on first, then trim timings.
> 
> Edit: forgot about cold booting cldo_vddp. Redoing.


I like that you are experimenting with CLDO and ODT. I'm sure you will find the equilibrium point, but you may need to drop SOC voltage below 1.1V to stabilize the memory controller. At some point, high or low voltage will have the same destabilizing effect. Good luck.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Fattening up timings did not get me from a stable 3200 to 3333. I had to reduce proc_odt from 96 ohms to 80 ohms, and reduce cldo_vddp from default (950 I think) down to 900 to POST and then to boot. However, there were near immediate errors in GSAT. Rerunning now with cldo_vddp on 875. No errors yet. TILT An error about 10 min in. Looks like this is the area to concentrate on first, then trim timings.
> 
> Edit: forgot about cold booting cldo_vddp. Redoing.
> 
> 
> 
> I like that you are experimenting with CLDO and ODT. I'm sure you will find the equilibrium point, but you may need to drop SOC voltage below 1.1V to stabilize the memory controller. At some point, high or low voltage will have the same destabilizing effect. Good luck.
Click to expand...

Thanks. At the moment I'm in Linux running GSAT, so I don't know what VSOC actually is. I'll check on my next loop through the BIOS. What was the value you settled on?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Thanks. At the moment I'm in Linux running GSAT, so I don't know what VSOC actually is. I'll check on my next loop through the BIOS. What was the value you settled on?


@3200 1.025V-1.05V on SOC. The memory controller does not like ripples so LLC @Level 2 helps.


----------



## CrazyElement

I need assistance , while playing games I got this error with BSOD .. Event kernel 35

Performance power management features on processor 10 in group 0 are disabled due to a firmware problem. Check with the computer manufacturer for updated firmware.

Processor 10 in group 0 exposes the following power management capabilities:

Idle state type: ACPI Idle (C) States (1 state(s))

Performance state type: None
Nominal Frequency (MHz): 3900
Maximum performance percentage: 100
Minimum performance percentage: 100
Minimum throttle percentage: 100

This is happening to all 16 cores .. and BSOD .. my CPU isn't overheating max it reach is 55 or so , and the clock i THink is Ok for 1800x its just 3900 mhz , what may be the problem? Maybe its because my RAM is set at 3466 @ 14 cl?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Thanks. At the moment I'm in Linux running GSAT, so I don't know what VSOC actually is. I'll check on my next loop through the BIOS. What was the value you settled on?
> 
> 
> 
> @3200 1.025V-1.05V on SOC. The memory controller does not like ripples so LLC @Level 2 helps.
Click to expand...

I hadn't noticed (or maybe ignored mention) that SOC had an LLC. You using manual mode on SOC? If not why not? I'm presently at 1.155.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I hadn't noticed (or maybe ignored mention) that SOC had an LLC. You using manual mode on SOC? If not why not? I'm presently at 1.155.


Yes, manual because the memory controller does not have P-states or low/high frequency. It always runs at the same speed as the RAM. There is no point for offset SOC voltage.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I hadn't noticed (or maybe ignored mention) that SOC had an LLC. You using manual mode on SOC? If not why not? I'm presently at 1.155.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, manual because the memory controller does not have P-states or low/high frequency. It always runs at the same speed as the RAM. There is no point for offset SOC voltage.
Click to expand...

OK, last GSAT failure got me back in the BIOS to meddle some more. Set it at 1.05. Didn't look yet for LLC. That will be next. I think I'm on 80 ohms and 875 mV. Saga TBD

Thanks


----------



## CrazyElement

EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%p referenced memory at 0x%p. The memory could not be %s.

BUGCHECK_STR: 0x3B

PROCESS_NAME: chrome.exe

Congrats , I'm really unhappy with this build ... I spend a lot of money on my PC , and im pissed off that I can't run my 300$ memory kit top kit , the best ever produced 3600 mhz 16 gb kit from G.skill @ 15 CL ... Whenever I try 3600 mhz nvm the CL the pc wont last 15 min gaming and just goes in black screen. I used some user settings to run it at [email protected] , it was good , but apperently havent gamed for long ...

After 2h gaming first time I got nvidia driver crash and my game freeze+crash ... Which I suspect is again an memory problem .
Seoncd time again after 2h of gaming I alt + tap and I started a youtube video in chrome , haha multi processoring and BUM BSOD with exception of referenced memory ... which is clear , either BAD memory or bad timing I hope its the timings cause PC is only 20 days old..

I will probably gona leave it on auto 3333 mhz where It goes up to 18 CL , which is total bul**** ... I paid for the best ram kit and I need to run it at 18 CL ... this is just ... I really want to refund CPU+MOBO







but cant , I feel really mad right now ..

Writing this here maybe some1 will read it and will think twice before go for this amd setup ... I personally read here and went for it ... because I was OK lets give AMD a chance its a 8 core CPU bla bla .. Now im mad I really dont know on what settings to leave my memory ... Its either going to be an extremly HIGH CL or having random BSOD ...


----------



## Bo55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%p referenced memory at 0x%p. The memory could not be %s.
> 
> BUGCHECK_STR: 0x3B
> 
> PROCESS_NAME: chrome.exe
> 
> Congrats , I'm really unhappy with this build ... I spend a lot of money on my PC , and im pissed off that I can't run my 300$ memory kit top kit , the best ever produced 3600 mhz 16 gb kit from G.skill @ 15 CL ... Whenever I try 3600 mhz nvm the CL the pc wont last 15 min gaming and just goes in black screen. I used some user settings to run it at [email protected] , it was good , but apperently havent gamed for long ...
> 
> After 2h gaming first time I got nvidia driver crash and my game freeze+crash ... Which I suspect is again an memory problem .
> Seoncd time again after 2h of gaming I alt + tap and I started a youtube video in chrome , haha multi processoring and BUM BSOD with exception of referenced memory ... which is clear , either BAD memory or bad timing I hope its the timings cause PC is only 20 days old..
> 
> I will probably gona leave it on auto 3333 mhz where It goes up to 18 CL , which is total bul**** ... I paid for the best ram kit and I need to run it at 18 CL ... this is just ... I really want to refund CPU+MOBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but cant , I feel really mad right now ..
> 
> Writing this here maybe some1 will read it and will think twice before go for this amd setup ... I personally read here and went for it ... because I was OK lets give AMD a chance its a 8 core CPU bla bla .. Now im mad I really dont know on what settings to leave my memory ... Its either going to be an extremly HIGH CL or having random BSOD ...


You need to start with timings like this 16-16-16-16-36 @3466 1.38v, procodt 53.3 or 60 with your soc voltage at 1.1v and test. Max id go personally for dram voltage would be 1.42v. If youre finding its still crashing, try disabling geardown mode and/or groupbankswap. Theres lots of info about getting ram running on ryzen you should read up on it. It is frustrating but this is how it is. Some people have better luck than others. Gl


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Update on post 23934.
> 
> x264 10 loops no issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Y-Cruncher failed on a medium temperature test, HNT.
> 
> 
> 
> By HNT is states CPU + Cache + Memory. I reckon I need more SOC, maybe some more VCORE. Rerunning now, 3.9/3333 Fast has been fine for repeats of x264, Y-Crunch, [email protected], Memtest, so I reckon I'm close due to past testing and no WHEA errors.
> Throttling occurs at tCTL of 95°C, for all CPUs, but as X CPU has +20°C offset 115°C. So tDIE for X CPU as 95°C is same as non X tCTL/tDIE.


I see that 1800x is kicking some good ass there. Looks like a very nice upgrade in the end.


----------



## majestynl

First of all *thanks to* @elmor / @[email protected] / @stilts and all others who worked hard for this new bios version!

Below my very first test results so far!

On bios 1403 and 1401 i couldn't get Stilts timings to work on my 1800 Machine and that's why i made my own timings who worked great on those bios versions. I took quit some time to get tight timings vs Errorfree in tests.

Then i started to test the new Ram-profiles on bios 0922 but unfortunately i didn't get luck with them. My own timings from prev. bios version gave me no issues or errors in the quick test/benchs i made. (Quick - HCI Memtest minimal 400%, Intel Burn test, Realbench and Aida)

Then i saw somebody posted a interesting thing about the soc voltage readings when set on auto. I was using soc on auto for a quite long time.The reading where hovering around 1.15v so i thought no issues there. But i got fooled again by those SW Readings. Same as my dram voltage they where showing higher then actual. So i started to set the Soc on "Manual" 1.15v and just in case also activated LLC2 for the soc. Probably it doesn't need that high, but i wanted to be sure for the next tests i was going to do:

And again, started with testing most of the profiles. *BAMMM*.. most of them worked flawless. I just needed to change some options who gave me issues on prev. bios versions:


Enabled GD where needed cause GD Disabling wont boot into Windows or i get instant Blue screens
Low timings for RDRD_SL and WRWR_SL give me also quick memtest errors.

SO guys below some screenshots and Info for people who are interested into it!

*My Base bios setting what i use:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*OC Type:* Pstates
*CPU Clocks:* 4000Mhz:
*Cpu Core offset:* /+ 0.075v
*Cpu Soc voltage:* 1.15v - LLC2 (can be lowered need testing)
*Dram voltage:* 1.4v
*LLC Vcore:* Level 2
*PCIEX 16:* Gen 3
*MN2 Link mode:* Gen 3
*Post Delay time:* 0sec
*Blck Frequentie*: 100mhz
*Vrm Spread centrum:* disabled
CPU fan speed: ignore
*Core performance boost:* disabled
*Power phases CPU/soc/dram:* optimized
*ProDT:* 53.3 ohm
*Failcount:* 3
*CPU Power:* 130%
*Bankgroup Swap:* disabled
*Bankgroup SwapAlt:* enabled

*Pstates:*
FID: A0 = 4000mhz
DID: 8
VID: 20



*Ended with Good results on profile: 3466Mhz - 1.4v with some minor tweaks:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Main timings:* 14-14-14-28-42
*Ram Voltage:* 1.4v
*Prodt:* 53 Ohm
*GD:* Enabled (see above why)
*RDRDSCL and WRWRSCL:* 5 (see above why)

*CBias Enabled - Realtime:*



*Aida 3 runs:*







Tomorrow im going to test how 3600Mhz Ram is working and maybe try to lowerRDRD_SCL and WRWR_SCL

Will update!


----------



## finalheaven

@majestynl

Wasn't it I that kept questioning you about not using manual SOC volts?


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> You can run Stilt's fast 3333 settings on 3466 with 4x8gb? What is your DDR and SOC volts?


No, I am running Stilts timings manually at 3366 (not 3466) with soc 1.18v and ddram 1.41v


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @majestynl
> 
> Wasn't it I that kept questioning you about not using manual SOC volts?


Why do folks change the default SOC volt.?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Why do folks change the default SOC volt.?


Well in the beginning, the auto setting was not feeding enough SOC volts for higher mem speeds. That is when I began to change it manually. Now auto does provide more with higher mem speeds. However, it also might provide too much SOC voltage. We can all run at 1.4v-1.45v CPU volts to run 3.8ghz, but people want to be efficient and use the lowest possible stability wise. Same applies to SOC voltages.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Still on the 9945 BIOS here atm, managed 3500 14-14-14-34 1T stable with 4x8GB sticks


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I hadn't noticed (or maybe ignored mention) that SOC had an LLC. You using manual mode on SOC? If not why not? I'm presently at 1.155.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, manual because the memory controller does not have P-states or low/high frequency. It always runs at the same speed as the RAM. There is no point for offset SOC voltage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, last GSAT failure got me back in the BIOS to meddle some more. Set it at 1.05. Didn't look yet for LLC. That will be next. I think I'm on 80 ohms and 875 mV. Saga TBD
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

@Ramad
At 3333 MT/s and VDRAM = 1.4V, passed an hour of GSAT at proc_ODT = 80 ohms and CLDO_VDDP = 910 mV, (with VSOC = 1.05V, VSOC LL = 2). proc_ODT and CLDO_VDDP may not be optimal (being stabs in the dark values); I need to tighten timings some to make the system more sensitive. Present fat timings (documenting them is next up) allow Intel Latency Test results of 71.5 ns and 47766 read speed. Superposition score and fps is not as good as tighter timings at 3200.


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%p referenced memory at 0x%p. The memory could not be %s.
> 
> BUGCHECK_STR: 0x3B
> 
> PROCESS_NAME: chrome.exe
> 
> Congrats , I'm really unhappy with this build ... I spend a lot of money on my PC , and im pissed off that I can't run my 300$ memory kit top kit , the best ever produced 3600 mhz 16 gb kit from G.skill @ 15 CL ... Whenever I try 3600 mhz nvm the CL the pc wont last 15 min gaming and just goes in black screen. I used some user settings to run it at [email protected] , it was good , but apperently havent gamed for long ...
> 
> After 2h gaming first time I got nvidia driver crash and my game freeze+crash ... Which I suspect is again an memory problem .
> Seoncd time again after 2h of gaming I alt + tap and I started a youtube video in chrome , haha multi processoring and BUM BSOD with exception of referenced memory ... which is clear , either BAD memory or bad timing I hope its the timings cause PC is only 20 days old..
> 
> I will probably gona leave it on auto 3333 mhz where It goes up to 18 CL , which is total bul**** ... I paid for the best ram kit and I need to run it at 18 CL ... this is just ... I really want to refund CPU+MOBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but cant , I feel really mad right now ..
> 
> Writing this here maybe some1 will read it and will think twice before go for this amd setup ... I personally read here and went for it ... because I was OK lets give AMD a chance its a 8 core CPU bla bla .. Now im mad I really dont know on what settings to leave my memory ... Its either going to be an extremly HIGH CL or having random BSOD ...


Set it to 3200, the rated timings and 1,4v DRAM and work your way from there. Anything above 2666 is considered OC so no use blaming Asus for your failed OC,


----------



## chakku

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%p referenced memory at 0x%p. The memory could not be %s.
> 
> BUGCHECK_STR: 0x3B
> 
> PROCESS_NAME: chrome.exe
> 
> Congrats , I'm really unhappy with this build ... I spend a lot of money on my PC , and im pissed off that I can't run my 300$ memory kit top kit , the best ever produced 3600 mhz 16 gb kit from G.skill @ 15 CL ... Whenever I try 3600 mhz nvm the CL the pc wont last 15 min gaming and just goes in black screen. I used some user settings to run it at [email protected] , it was good , but apperently havent gamed for long ...
> 
> After 2h gaming first time I got nvidia driver crash and my game freeze+crash ... Which I suspect is again an memory problem .
> Seoncd time again after 2h of gaming I alt + tap and I started a youtube video in chrome , haha multi processoring and BUM BSOD with exception of referenced memory ... which is clear , either BAD memory or bad timing I hope its the timings cause PC is only 20 days old..
> 
> I will probably gona leave it on auto 3333 mhz where It goes up to 18 CL , which is total bul**** ... I paid for the best ram kit and I need to run it at 18 CL ... this is just ... I really want to refund CPU+MOBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but cant , I feel really mad right now ..
> 
> Writing this here maybe some1 will read it and will think twice before go for this amd setup ... I personally read here and went for it ... because I was OK lets give AMD a chance its a 8 core CPU bla bla .. Now im mad I really dont know on what settings to leave my memory ... Its either going to be an extremly HIGH CL or having random BSOD ...





Yep AMD's fault you can't configure a system or research before you buy.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Still on the 9945 BIOS here atm, managed 3500 14-14-14-34 1T stable with 4x8GB sticks


Are you sure its stable? Scores seem little low compared to my 3600 MHz. Or is that because you use 4 sticks instead of 2?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Still on the 9945 BIOS here atm, managed 3500 14-14-14-34 1T stable with 4x8GB sticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure its stable? Scores seem little low compared to my 3600 MHz. Or is that because you use 4 sticks instead of 2?
Click to expand...

Y Cruncher for 12 hours, Haven't run HCI as yet but I've not had an issue with Y Cruncher failing to pick up any instability.


----------



## diaaablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> Yep AMD's fault you can't configure a system or research before you buy.


Some people can only moan and do nothing. Buying a hardware is always kinda lottery and people should clearly understand what they're want and what to expect. AM4 is a fresh platform, that needs to be improve and polish. Intel also had similar problems when they replaced DDR3 with DDR4, so this is a normal process. Stop blaming AMD/Asus/etc only because you don't have enough experience to resolve a problem and you don't want to (or can't) understand in details your issues cause.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Still on the 9945 BIOS here atm, managed 3500 14-14-14-34 1T stable with 4x8GB sticks


Thats incredible. What are your settings? Soc, dramV, cpuV, subtimings? Any other voodoo?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Still on the 9945 BIOS here atm, managed 3500 14-14-14-34 1T stable with 4x8GB sticks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats incredible. What are your settings? Soc, dramV, cpuV, subtimings? Any other voodoo?
Click to expand...

1.16v SOC, 1.41v Dram, 1.43v CPU

Regular sub timings, using the 3400 strap with 101 bclk, might start working on subtimings later.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Y Cruncher for 12 hours, Haven't run HCI as yet but I've not had an issue with Y Cruncher failing to pick up any instability.


That seems to be pretty stable indeed. I guess its due to the 2 extra sticks you are running.

I finally discovered why my Noctua fans didn't ramp down properly when connected to my fan controller. Don't laugh but my fan controller is 3-pin and my Noctua fans are 4-pin pwm fans lol. That results in that my fans can't go lower than 1320-1380 rpm.

I guess i have to buy 4-pin pwm 3-way splitter and connect it to my motherboard header.


----------



## The Sandman

Still unsure of this Pstate OC when it comes to maximum loaded voltage.
Do I read the CPU Core Voltage or Vcore? Don't remember where, but thought I read it was CPU Core Voltage to watch under load.

IBT AVX running Maximum Preset


Same run completed


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Finishes off looking like this so. More testing to come of corse but this is it for the night










Bios 9920
Global C-States = Enabled
Pstate 0 = 9D-8-20

9920_9525_3466_setting.txt 19k .txt file


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> 1) I can live with calculating those values to get my real temp, but come on! Not all users can do, or will do, or even know its working like this.
> 
> They need to fix it or at least tested this better to come with a better solution then, constantly changing. Probably they get same confusion as we do. (AMD)


I agree.
Quote:


> 2) Better cooling ? Im using a X62, you need to know better. And what about Aircoolers or stock cooler?


You wrote that your temps are too high.
Quote:


> 3) I can calculate and predict my real temps, again no real issue for me, but most Software's including CAM etc are using TCTL sensor. Again everything can be changed bla bla bla... im not talking about users like us, but more thinking about general users of these products!


Tctl is the responsibility of AMD, messing with it via SenseMI Skew is no real solution, especially since this doesn't just apply a fixed offset.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *81ZinF*
> 
> *Speaking of which, can you or anyone else tell me exactly what those values mean ?* Let's say instead of "272" I put "264" as you seem to recommand, what impact does it do on Temp reading ?


264 will skew your temperatures less than 272. Tctl values will increase, especially at the upper end of the scale. This will allow Tctl to reach 115°C for thermal shutdown.

SenseMI Skew is not a fixed offset, it's some kind of function that works differently for various value ranges.


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Still unsure of this Pstate OC when it comes to maximum loaded voltage.
> Do I read the CPU Core Voltage or Vcore? Don't remember where, but thought I read it was CPU Core Voltage to watch under load.
> 
> IBT AVX running Maximum Preset
> 
> 
> Same run completed
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finishes off looking like this so. More testing to come of corse but this is it for the night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bios 9920
> Global C-States = Enabled
> Pstate 0 = 9D-8-20
> 
> 9920_9525_3466_setting.txt 19k .txt file


That is a very good score







I got approx same scores at 3535 MHz. But now it's not stable anymore. I'm again starting over with sub timings. This time I don't overclock BCLK. I bet ur games are superb smooth. Happy gaming


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> So i can get Q8 also because of Temp if Tdie go above 75C?


Look at your Socket temperature, if it increases above 70C then the CPU is getting really hot. Hot CPU = less stable. Using MI Offset 272 your CPU can reach thermal shutdown territory without you knowing, at which point you usually get a Code 8 (not necessarily, though). Of course the Code 8 can happen earlier already.


----------



## Timur Born

Default VDDP seems to have changed. I can now choose the 3333 memory multiplier without having to change VDDP. I need to change it for using the 3600 multiplier, though.


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Default VDDP seems to have changed. I can now choose the 3333 memory multiplier without having to change VDDP. I need to change it for using the 3600 multiplier, though.


VDDP from T. Paradise? i never played with thim


----------



## Pilotasso

Guys, the Stilts fast timings preset for 3333 works with 2 kits of F4-4266C19D-16GTZR (4X8GB) as long as Geardown mode is manually changed to enabled after choosing the preset. 1h of stress testing and counting. Seems OK! fingers crossed.

My own relaxed timings wont work when Geardown is disabled. Stress tests fail within a minute.


----------



## CrazyElement

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> Yep AMD's fault you can't configure a system or research before you buy.


Are you serious? I mean what did you just say?

On Support on my MOBO it says up to 3600 mhz DDR4 ? Even that if 3600 is consider ( OC) . Even if I set the settings on 3200 or 3333 or 3466 mhz ... the timings are auto detected and goes to the sky like 18 CL ... where my RAM kit is the top kit ever produced CL 15 3600 mhz ... So you think its my fault ? That I don't have a engineer degree in computer hardware and I dont know how exactly to set my timings so my pc won't crash ...

Sorry friend but I think this is total AMD fault ... this is the reason they are behind and will be forever behind from intel , because the only way to have a stable pc at high RAM frequency now is , to go in endless testing your RIG , chanings MHZ , TIMINGS , ohms ... this is way to much . THe things shouldn't be that much complicated you basicly need to just set the profile to 3600 mhz and It run on your stated RAM KIT timings and nothing crash ...

Basically this is how Intel work ... and this is the way that is meant to be , you are a user a costumer , you simply give **** tons of money and all you want is to set the profile and have your pc setup. I didn't know it would be so damn hard ... I have seen people have problem but they ware using 3200 kits .. so I guess if I buy the top kit on the market I wouldnt have any problems but ... I guess I was wrong.

RIght now after 7+H memtesting , 600 % complete 0 errors on 3466 mhz profile which set the timings to 18 CL , which is ultimatly slow ... so thats why I'm mad ... because I spend alot of money on this RIG especially for the RAM , only to find out ... that I could get just the worst kit and still achieve to same 18 CL ...timing


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Throttling occurs at tCTL of 95°C, for all CPUs, but as X CPU has +20°C offset 115°C. So tDIE for X CPU as 95°C is same as non X tCTL/tDIE.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Throttling on X CPUs happens at Tctl = 95C or Tdie = 75C. Throttling can go down to x5.5 multiplier, but is completely disabled in OC mode.
> 
> Thermal shutdown happens at Tctl = 115C or Tdie = 95C on X CPUs, if the CPU doesn't crash before.
Click to expand...

Not getting throttling at tCTL 95°C / tDie 75°C on 1800X with Sense MI Skew: Disabled using UEFI 9920.



Spoiler: Y-Cruncher N64 screenies













Y-Crunch_N64.zip 52k .zip file


N64 has been hottest test for me on air, power draw is also reasonably high, IIRC ~275W from wall plug meter. I changed it from default 2 min to 5 min a loop, but it was not long enough to fill the bars of HWINFO. The dips in HWINFO are only due to transition between loops.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Can you share the x264 testing app? I followed the path in your sig and it leads to a dead link when I try to download the app.


Dunno chap worked for me when tested now, but here is JackCY Dropbox with Custom x264 and other encoders stress test.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Still on the 9945 BIOS here atm, managed 3500 14-14-14-34 1T stable with 4x8GB sticks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sweet. +rep for share







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Still unsure of this Pstate OC when it comes to maximum loaded voltage.
> Do I read the CPU Core Voltage or Vcore? Don't remember where, but thought I read it was CPU Core Voltage to watch under load.
> 
> IBT AVX running Maximum Preset
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same run completed
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finishes off looking like this so. More testing to come of corse but this is it for the night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bios 9920
> Global C-States = Enabled
> Pstate 0 = 9D-8-20
> 
> 9920_9525_3466_setting.txt 19k .txt file


Nice result







. Marked your image below, red boxed item I use as my guide for what MAX CPU getting and green will show idle voltage better.


----------



## AndehX

Any solution yet for the constant q-code 55 on cold booting? (first boot in morning when system is physically cold)
I'm still having to hit my reset button 10-20 times before it eventually boots.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndehX*
> 
> Any solution yet for the constant q-code 55 on cold booting? (first boot in morning when system is physically cold)
> I'm still having to hit my reset button 10-20 times before it eventually boots.


This is on UEFI 9920?


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> Are you serious? I mean what did you just say?
> 
> On Support on my MOBO it says up to 3600 mhz DDR4 ? Even that if 3600 is consider ( OC) . Even if I set the settings on 3200 or 3333 or 3466 mhz ... the timings are auto detected and goes to the sky like 18 CL ... where my RAM kit is the top kit ever produced CL 15 3600 mhz ... So you think its my fault ? That I don't have a engineer degree in computer hardware and I dont know how exactly to set my timings so my pc won't crash ...
> 
> Sorry friend but I think this is total AMD fault ... this is the reason they are behind and will be forever behind from intel , because the only way to have a stable pc at high RAM frequency now is , to go in endless testing your RIG , chanings MHZ , TIMINGS , ohms ... this is way to much . THe things shouldn't be that much complicated you basicly need to just set the profile to 3600 mhz and It run on your stated RAM KIT timings and nothing crash ...
> 
> Basically this is how Intel work ... and this is the way that is meant to be , you are a user a costumer , you simply give **** tons of money and all you want is to set the profile and have your pc setup. I didn't know it would be so damn hard ... I have seen people have problem but they ware using 3200 kits .. so I guess if I buy the top kit on the market I wouldnt have any problems but ... I guess I was wrong.
> 
> RIght now after 7+H memtesting , 600 % complete 0 errors on 3466 mhz profile which set the timings to 18 CL , which is ultimatly slow ... so thats why I'm mad ... because I spend alot of money on this RIG especially for the RAM , only to find out ... that I could get just the worst kit and still achieve to same 18 CL ...timing


Dude think this guy said is amd fault, and cause of that you cant configure your system, he is not saying is your bad i guess, we all know that this agesa stuff sux. For the rest of message +1. Im starting to think is just a marketing strategy for speculate, like the Vega releases, like all support given to youtuve, and all stupid benchmarking. THE EXTREME MOBO, is going to be sell as the perfect mobo, and is announced to be the mobo at 3200 ram, so, dont get that mad. 3200 is just the sweet point of this cpus to be stable, and AMD and ASUS and rest of vendor etc... cant offer stability over it ATM, maybe is just that. With the excuse of having an open chipset to OC X370, theyre just making us waste time with stupid tests to keep us busy, the thing is WHY?????. And ask yourself, if this chipset allows 64 GB, why 2R kits are not still supported properly? I mean, extreme MB is gonna be the perfect cause x370 chipset with 64 ram gb has a ceiling on 2R samsung Bdie 3200 kits and is al that vendor can sell stable ATM.


----------



## CrazyElement

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMB*
> 
> Dude think this guy said is amd fault, and cause of that you cant configure your system, he is not saying is your bad i guess, we all know that this agesa stuff sux. For the rest of message +1. Im starting to think is just a marketing strategy for speculate, like the Vega releases, like all support given to youtuve, and all stupid benchmarking. THE EXTREME MOBO, is going to be sell as the perfect mobo, and is announced to be the mobo at 3200 ram, so, dont get that mad. 3200 is just the sweet point of this cpus to be stable, and AMD and ASUS and rest of vendor etc... cant offer stability over it ATM, maybe is just that. With the excuse of having an open chipset to OC X370, theyre just making us waste time with stupid tests to keep us busy, the thing is WHY?????. And ask yourself, if this chipset allows 64 GB, why 2R kits are not still supported properly? I mean, extreme MB is gonna be the perfect cause x370 chipset with 64 ram gb has a ceiling on 2R samsung Bdie 3200 kits and is al that vendor can sell stable ATM.


Can someone post me some stable 3200 settings at low CL? or atleast 3333 , because I see after this mhz everything is quite unstable







, also I think I'm going to push my CPU from 3.9 ghz to 4.0 ghz .. right know is running at 45-55 Grads so I think I can hit it harder, what is the Voltage settings for the 4ghz setup?


----------



## AndehX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> This is on UEFI 9920?


No, i'm on 1403. Although it's been happening on every bios ive tried so far


----------



## CrazyElement

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diaaablo*
> 
> Some people can only moan and do nothing. Buying a hardware is always kinda lottery and people should clearly understand what they're want and what to expect. AM4 is a fresh platform, that needs to be improve and polish. Intel also had similar problems when they replaced DDR3 with DDR4, so this is a normal process. Stop blaming AMD/Asus/etc only because you don't have enough experience to resolve a problem and you don't
> want to (or can't) understand in details your issues cause.


Why you guys start to thinking I got no idea what I'm doing or im not understanding.

Actually I'm a student in Computer Science and I also work as a Java dev. I understand quite well my exception that was thrown
The instruction at 0x%p referenced memory at 0x%p. The memory could not be %s.
0x is for hex number %p is printf(displaying on console) (C prog language ) for displaying a pointer .. pointer is a reference to a memory somewhere in the stack. the memory could not be %s at this %s is printf for string of chars( or text) which for some reason the WinDBG won't display the pointer ( which I really dont need anyway) but could be good to see what is on the string ..

Whatever its all irrelevant I know what is the problem ,whenever I tried to run my youtube video , and my game at background , my memory for some reason couldn't access a reference for chrome.exe and internal OS exception was thrown which lead to BSOD and restart ..

This is happening either because of bad memory or bad memory setup, which in my case is 99.9% bad memory setup. Question here is what is a good setup , because its clear as bright day that this timing config is like winning from lotto ... You just put some random numbers and then run memtest for a night and hope everything is fine ... So please , it will be good if we can get some sorted results from 3200 up to 3600 with all timings and Voltage ( I know there is already a thread about it , but there is not everywhere a Ryzen Timing Checker pic . So that people could just try every settings that is already tested by some1 and hope they had the same silicon lottery luck...


----------



## gupsterg

@CrazyElement

Have a USB stick in port, go to Tool Page in UEFI, select ASUS Overclocking Profile, then select Load/Save to USB.

Attach this txt to a post, use the paperclip icon. Members can see settings and advise.

What is exact model of your RAM? F4-3600C15D-16GTZ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndehX*
> 
> No, i'm on 1403. Although it's been happening on every bios ive tried so far


Use latest UEFI 9920 and report back. The test UEFI that I used prior to release of 9920, had same extra training process, I had 0 issues of cold boot. Tested over 11 days, even at room ambient of ~20°C after a overnight shutdown started 1st time. I had cold boot issues from UEFI 0079 til 1403.


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> Can someone post me some stable 3200 settings at low CL? or atleast 3333 , because I see after this mhz everything is quite unstable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , also I think I'm going to push my CPU from 3.9 ghz to 4.0 ghz .. right know is running at 45-55 Grads so I think I can hit it harder, what is the Voltage settings for the 4ghz setup?




Well im talking ceiling is 3200 for 2R kits cause the max of chipset is 64 Gigs. there has to be stable options over it for dual 1R the thing is the perfomance cause of latencies and stability, maybe somebody can help you you have the best kit for ryzen. Im runing these timings anyway on a 2R Bdie, try if you want and disable geardown and bankgroupswap.

By the way i can run this kit like this and is not extremely tightened, im sure you can achieve 3333 or 3466 c 14, ask @gupsterg he made tons of trys on 1R kits.


----------



## lcbbcl

@CrazyElement
i have 2x16 3200Mhz DR B-die
i use The Stilt 3200 fast timings,on 9920 you can find the presets
ProcODT 80Ohm
Dram 1.4V
Dram Boot 1.4
Soc 1.1V
Try first this and see if you are stable,then try 3333.In my case for 3333 i need to define more settings to boot.

[quote name="gupsterg" Marked your image below, red boxed item I use as my guide for what MAX CPU getting and green will show idle voltage better.

[/quote]
Oo nice so i should look at Cpu Core Voltaje for reference and not Vcore.
I saw also that this value its more accurate to what i set in UEFI.
Now i think that i can squeeze some Mhz more from my CPU.
Thanks


----------



## hurricane28

Hi guys,

I was a little bored today so i decided to make my own AIDA64 template for my smartphone, let me know what you think of it. I think its pretty need.


----------



## vonStrangeduck

@Clukos Try other usb Ports.
Iirc the blue ports on the top row were working for me.
Did you integrate usb drivers or load them during setup?
I used the Asus Tool (included CD) to integrate them into the win7 iso.


----------



## majestynl

Thanks mate for your shares again! +Rep







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Not getting throttling at tCTL 95°C / tDie 75°C on 1800X with Sense MI Skew: Disabled using UEFI 9920.


The whole Sense Ryzi Skew







is a nightmare / Mystery. ! told you guys so! anyways..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> You wrote that your temps are too high.


If a decent AIO cant cool it, then what ? Need a refrigerator







Joking, but again.. still having questions about the temps on this platform! anyways...lets stop about the whole mystery ! Thanks for your shares!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @majestynl
> 
> Wasn't it I that kept questioning you about not using manual SOC volts?


Yes, but now i need it again







can you remember in begin i was the one using high soc voltages 1.15-1.25v.
Everybody told me to lower it, but i found quick stability on running high mem clocks with it. But i can understand why people got scared, it was the bricking issue, and with a high soc you could get this earlier.

anyway, i used a long time SOC on manual 1.15v with zero issues on a lot of bios version. Then suddenly on 1 of the bios versions i got my cold boot issue gone with setting it on "Auto".
Since then i didn't touched it anymore.....till now on 9920









I learned 2 things again, never change your first thought







and i need to use my DMM more again!


----------



## WarpenN1

When I added two noctua fans from my nh-d15 cooler to my kraken x62 for grand total of 4 fans compared to two, temps were reduced about 7c - 10C and I somehow feel Ryzen being somewhat more stable, Prime95 absolute max temps are just hovering around 61c compared to something like 68 to 71 before I only had two Nzxt fans in it, and thats when CPU package power is over 120 watts and CPU soc around 10 watts. Maybe Ryzens voltage resistance start to to really take toll around somewhere over 65c that makes CPU need more Vcore to be stable:/


----------



## CrazyElement

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @CrazyElement
> 
> Have a USB stick in port, go to Tool Page in UEFI, select ASUS Overclocking Profile, then select Load/Save to USB.
> 
> Attach this txt to a post, use the paperclip icon. Members can see settings and advise.
> 
> What is exact model of your RAM? F4-3600C15D-16GTZ?
> Use latest UEFI 9920 and report back. The test UEFI that I used prior to release of 9920, had same extra training process, I had 0 issues of cold boot. Tested over 11 days, even at room ambient of ~20°C after a overnight shutdown started 1st time. I had cold boot issues from UEFI 0079 til 1403.


Yes im having exactly this RAM , Right now I'm using standart 3466 mhz profile w/o tweaking anything , its runnign on 18-21-21-49 which is WAY to high I suppose ,so I'm looking for some settings to try them out


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> Why you guys start to thinking I got no idea what I'm doing or im not understanding.
> 
> Actually I'm a student in Computer Science and I also work as a Java dev. I understand quite well my exception that was thrown
> The instruction at 0x%p referenced memory at 0x%p. The memory could not be %s.
> 0x is for hex number %p is printf(displaying on console) (C prog language ) for displaying a pointer .. pointer is a reference to a memory somewhere in the stack. the memory could not be %s at this %s is printf for string of chars( or text) which for some reason the WinDBG won't display the pointer ( which I really dont need anyway) but could be good to see what is on the string ..
> 
> Whatever its all irrelevant I know what is the problem ,whenever I tried to run my youtube video , and my game at background , my memory for some reason couldn't access a reference for chrome.exe and internal OS exception was thrown which lead to BSOD and restart ..
> 
> This is happening either because of bad memory or bad memory setup, which in my case is 99.9% bad memory setup. Question here is what is a good setup , because its clear as bright day that this timing config is like winning from lotto ... You just put some random numbers and then run memtest for a night and hope everything is fine ... So please , it will be good if we can get some sorted results from 3200 up to 3600 with all timings and Voltage ( I know there is already a thread about it , but there is not everywhere a Ryzen Timing Checker pic . So that people could just try every settings that is already tested by some1 and hope they had the same silicon lottery luck...


Not saying you got no idea what you're doing but what speeds the MOBO says your RAM will work at and what speeds the CPU actually supports is two different things, at least with Ryzen. XMP makes it easier for Intel.


----------



## AndehX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Use latest UEFI 9920 and report back. The test UEFI that I used prior to release of 9920, had same extra training process, I had 0 issues of cold boot. Tested over 11 days, even at room ambient of ~20°C after a overnight shutdown started 1st time. I had cold boot issues from UEFI 0079 til 1403.


Yes I see 9920 has improvements to DRAM training. Hopefully that should remedy my issue. I didn't actually know about this bios as for some reason it's not listed in the first post with all the other bios's. I had to get it from the official ASUS ROG forums


----------



## CrazyElement

Can some1 tell me where is the setting where I change the Ohms of the RAM? I heard I need to set it to either 53.3 or 60 ohms but I really cant find it?

Also can someone tell me some Vcore settings for 4ghz setting on 1800x , because when I put the core ratio at 40 and leave the VCore auto the Vcore now is 1.43


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> I see that 1800x is kicking some good ass there. Looks like a very nice upgrade in the end.


TBH not impressed by 1800X yet







.

Mainly due to when compare it to R7 1700 even if it OC a little less on CPU the price/performance is stonking IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> Oo nice so i should look at Cpu Core Voltaje for reference and not Vcore.
> I saw also that this value its more accurate to what i set in UEFI.
> Now i think that i can squeeze some Mhz more from my CPU.
> Thanks


VCORE MIN is handy to know idle voltage, as CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) doesn't go as low as VCORE when at idle. CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) MAX is pretty accurate to what CPU is getting as a MAX.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Thanks mate for your shares again! +Rep


No worries







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> The whole Sense Ryzi Skew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is a nightmare / Mystery. ! told you guys so! anyways..


I'm pretty sure may data is "on the money"








.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> Yes im having exactly this RAM , Right now I'm using standart 3466 mhz profile w/o tweaking anything , its runnign on 18-21-21-49 which is WAY to high I suppose ,so I'm looking for some settings to try them out


Post 24008 has instructions to help you share settings so we can advise better.

Also if you have that RAM and use UEFI 9920 it has presets for The Stilt's :-

3200MHz Safe, 3200MHz Fast, 3333MHz Safe, 3333MHz Fast, 3466MHz and 3600MHz

These presets are as good as it gets for Samsung B die.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndehX*
> 
> Yes I see 9920 has improvements to DRAM training. Hopefully that should remedy my issue. I didn't actually know about this bios as for some reason it's not listed in the first post with all the other bios's. I had to get it from the official ASUS ROG forums


Great







, Elmor posted it in thread here, probably not had time to add to OP. But yes you can find on ROG as well. I think you will be fine on this UEFI, do provide feedback in thread so Elmor/[email protected] can see







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> Can some1 tell me where is the setting where I change the Ohms of the RAM? I heard I need to set it to either 53.3 or 60 ohms but I really cant find it?
> 
> Also can someone tell me some Vcore settings for 4ghz setting on 1800x , because when I put the core ratio at 40 and leave the VCore auto the Vcore now is 1.43


Extreme Tweaker > DRAM Timings Control



You will need something close to 1.4V for 3.9/40GHz. As stated before share you setting as txt and receive guidance.


----------



## AndehX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> These presets are as good as it gets for Samsung B die.
> Great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Elmor posted it in thread here, probably not had time to add to OP. But yes you can find on ROG as well. I think you will be fine on this UEFI, do provide feedback in thread so Elmor/[email protected] can see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Will do. Just doing a fresh Windows 10 install using UEFI (always used legacy bios in the past as I had no idea how the heck UEFI worked)
Quick question: How do I know if my memory uses Samsung B-dies? Is there like a a big document somewhere? or do I have to sift through Corsair's website to find out? ( im using Corsair vengeance 3000mhz btw)


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> Can some1 tell me where is the setting where I change the Ohms of the RAM? I heard I need to set it to either 53.3 or 60 ohms but I really cant find it?
> 
> Also can someone tell me some Vcore settings for 4ghz setting on 1800x , because when I put the core ratio at 40 and leave the VCore auto the Vcore now is 1.43


Didint do on 9920. On 1403 i needed +0.0625 offset to reach 4.0 stable on p state 0, it means 1.417 Vcore wich llc auto but maybe you need less or not or same. Remind to disable Core Perfomance Boost when Ocing CPU. I should try on 9920 to see if something change.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndehX*
> 
> Will do. Just doing a fresh Windows 10 install using UEFI (always used legacy bios in the past as I had no idea how the heck UEFI worked)
> Quick question: How do I know if my memory uses Samsung B-dies? Is there like a a big document somewhere? or do I have to sift through Corsair's website to find out? ( im using Corsair vengeance 3000mhz btw)


Free version of Thaiphoon Burner will get you info







, if you have an issue author is on OCN, Voodoo Jungle







.


----------



## CrazyElement

Ok guys here are my settings,

Waiting for some help basically what I want to be improved is my VCORE because right now is 1.43 on AUTO, and some better timmings on my 3466 mhz setup, I have tried the 14CL setup however I didn't changed back then the Ohms they ware on AUTO and I was also using 1.42 VDRAM , so I'm waiting for your help







.

Thank you in advance









myrigsetting.txt 19k .txt file


----------



## kazama

Get vcore dropped on auto compared to 1403, 3466 clukos timmings seems stable,tested 2h hci memtrst,will see in the next days the fail training ram.

This bios looks fine


----------



## lcbbcl

@CrazyElement
Core Performance Boost [Auto] -Disable this if you OC the CPU
ProcODT_SM this we manual set
DRAM VBoot Voltage [Auto] - i use the same Value as for DRAM Voltage
My advice its to go 1 by 1,don't try to OC CPU and Ram at the same time.
Start with CPU OC,finding the best Vcore for your x40 and let dram last,it will give you a lot of problems


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Still on the 9945 BIOS here atm, managed 3500 14-14-14-34 1T stable with 4x8GB sticks


well done sarge!


----------



## gupsterg

@CrazyElement

a) confirm you are on UEFI 9920.

b) set as below settings:-

Extreme Tweaker Page

BCLK Frequency [Auto] change to [100MHz].
> CPU Core Ratio [40.00] use 39 for now.
Performance Bias [Auto] set [None], for now.
Core Performance Boost [Auto] set to Disabled, you don't need this on [Auto] / [Enabled] as you are going to OC.

CPU SOC Voltage [Auto] I reckon 1.05V is good starting point when aiming for 3333MHz/3466MHz, later we tweak as needed.
DRAM Voltage [Auto] set as 1.4V, later we lower if can.
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto] set as 1.8V.
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto] set as 1.05V.

Extreme Tweaker > DRAM Timings Control Page

ProcODT_SM [Auto] use 60ohms, later tweak if needed.
Gear Down Mode [Auto] set as [Disabled].
Power Down Enable [Auto] set as [Disabled].

Extreme Tweaker > External Digi+ Power Control Page

VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto] set as [Disabled].
DRAM VBoot Voltage [Auto] set to 1.4V, if you change DRAM Voltage on Extremer Tweaker page match this value to it.

Extreme Tweaker > Tweaker's Paradise Page

Sense MI Skew [Auto] set as [Disabled].

Advanced > Onboard Devices Configuration Page

Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto] set as [Disabled] , read the help string there and you will see it states too disable if OC have issue.

c) AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > Memory Mapping

i) BankGroupSwap: Disabled.
ii) BankGroupSwapAlt: Enabled.

This is optimal for 1 dimm per channel, single rank, as you state you have F4-3600C15D-16GTZ.


----------



## CrazyElement

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> @CrazyElement
> Core Performance Boost [Auto] -Disable this if you OC the CPU
> ProcODT_SM this we manual set
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [Auto] - i use the same Value as for DRAM Voltage
> My advice its to go 1 by 1,don't try to OC CPU and Ram at the same time.
> Start with CPU OC,finding the best Vcore for your x40 and let dram last,it will give you a lot of problems


So give me some advice from what Vcore should I start ? And what is the fastest way to test if the CPU is stable?

I guess I will test the ram again for 3466 @ CL 14 but this time with procODT at 53.3 ohms.


----------



## CrazyElement

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @CrazyElement
> 
> a) confirm you are on UEFI 9920.
> 
> b) set as below settings:-
> 
> Extreme Tweaker Page
> 
> BCLK Frequency [Auto] change to 100MHz
> Performance Bias [Auto] set None, for now.
> Core Performance Boost [Auto] set to Disabled, you don't need this on [Auto] / [enabled] as you are going to OC.
> 
> CPU SOC Voltage [Auto] I reckon 1.05V is good starting point when aiming for 3333MHz/3466MHz, later we tweak as needed.
> DRAM Voltage [Auto] set as 1.4V, later we lower if can.
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto] set as 1.8V.
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto] set as 1.05V.
> 
> Extreme Tweaker > DRAM Timings Control Page
> 
> ProcODT_SM [Auto] use 60ohms
> Gear Down Mode [Auto] set as [Disabled]
> Power Down Enable [Auto] set as [Disabled]
> 
> Extreme Tweaker > External Digi+ Power Control Page
> 
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto] set as [Disabled]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [Auto] set to 1.4V, if you change DRAM Voltage on Extremer Tweaker page match this value to it.
> 
> Extreme Tweaker > Tweaker's Paradise Page
> 
> Sense MI Skew [Auto] set as [Disabled]
> 
> Advanced > Onboard Devices Configuration Page
> 
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto] set as [Disabled] , read the help string there and you will see it states too disable if OC have issue.
> 
> c) AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > Memory Mapping
> 
> i) BankGroupSwap: Disabled
> ii) BankGroupSwapAlt: Enabled
> 
> This is optimal for 1 dimm per channel, single rank, as you state you have F4-3600C15D-16GTZ.


This kit is actually 2x8GB you know that right ?

Also I don't see any changes in my Vcore voltage or you mean after I do those settings the Vcore will drop?

Also should I change some timings because they are now 18-21-21 ..?

thanks


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> This kit is actually 2x8GB you know that right ?
> 
> Also I don't see any changes in my Vcore voltage or you mean after I do those settings the Vcore will drop?
> 
> Also should I change some timings because they are now 18-21-21 ..?
> 
> thanks


Yes I know kit is 2x 8GB, so as there are 2 channels shared between 4 slots = 1 dimm per channel.

I have added a recommendation for CPU Core Ratio as well in post above.

Forget timings for now. I need answer to a) in post above, then I gave advise on timings setup.

Don't worry about voltage for now, first do as post 24027.

I have free afternoon at present. Read the post carefully, implement and answer, I will respond quickly and aim to sort your rig via interweb







.


----------



## CrazyElement

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yes I know kit is 2x 8GB, so as there are 2 channels shared between 4 slots = 1 dimm per channel.
> 
> I have added a recommendation for CPU Core Ratio as well in post above.
> 
> Forget timings for now. I need answer to a) in post above, then I gave advise on timings setup.
> 
> Don't worry about voltage for now, first do as post 24027.
> 
> I have free afternoon at present. Read the post carefully, implement and answer, I will respond quickly and aim to sort your rig via interweb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Im using the 1403 bios. Also Im start doing this , do you have some other software so we can communicate , because we will flood the thread here. Skype , fb , whatever.

THanks again for the help


----------



## gupsterg

Flash 9920, besides the fixes and other benefits it has some timings presets by The Stilt which will work well with your RAM.

I do not do Skype, FB, etc. Sorry.

I am well known on a car forum and when I gave details as such members would share it and I was bombarded with questions of help. I only have so much spare time. So use thread or Private message me. Sorry these are only methods of contact I do.

If you follow posts / private message to the letter you should be soon OC'd without issue IMO. If you want open your own thread and PM link and will join you there.

I do not believe your hardware has an issue. You have top notch CPU / MOBO / RAM, you only need good UEFI setup IMO







.


----------



## lcbbcl

@CrazyElement
Watch this its a god start.Btw don't set 1.5V for CPU,i don't know why they have soo much V in this video.


----------



## 1TM1

an open-ended question to Ramad, Stilt and other pro overclockers: I am trying to make a walkthrough applicable to any Ryzen with any RAM; please share your thoughts if something is incorrect or unnecessary.

Process below is built on the premise that POST tests RAM, and power cycles during POST indicate instability (which HCI Memtest may find). Hence no power cycles during a warm reboot (asn in F10 from BIOS) indicates some stability.

First overclock RAM, next are timings, last overclock CPU. I think most important for RAM are signal volts and resistances on CPU and RAM sides: SOC, ProcODT, VDDR and VTTDDR. Too high is as bad as too low in these four settings.

Step 1. Find maximum RAM speed (e.g. 2133, 3200 or 4000) that boots with all settings on Auto (BCLK on Default).
Step 2. Find stable range of resistances that work for your particular RAM at that speed (vary ProcODT and see if PC boots to BIOS on 1st pass, no cycles).
note: VTTDDR is 1/2 of VDDR or slightly higher hence no search for VTTDDR range.
Step 3. Find stable range of SOC (min-max) that allow no-cycles boot to BIOS
note: do not exceed 1.2V SOC (prolonged >1.2V leads to motherboard failure)
Step 4. Find stable range of VDDR that allows no-cycles boot.
note: do not exceed 1.5V VDDR (you might but Samsung and Hyundai say 1.5V absolute max)
Step 5. Set middle-of-stable-range values for SOC, VDDR, ProcODT; set VTTDDR in proportion to VDDR. Increase RAM speed to next strap (e.g. from 3200 to 3333). Repeat steps 2,3,4. If can't go higher, step 6.
Step 6. Vary (reduce) RAM primary timings. Reboot to see if a certain set of timings allows a no-cycles boot.
Step 7. Vary RAM subtimings such as TRDRDSCL, TWRWRSCL. See if PC boots without power cycles.
Step 8. Overclock CPU if needed (steps omitted here; generally done via core multiplier of the bus clock and core and SOC voltages)
Step 9. Verify RAM stability with HCI memtest, CPU with Prime95 or other tool of your choice, compare before and after speed.

I omitted CLDO_VDDP and other millivolt settings search for simplicity. These may be necessary for Ryzens with IMC memory hole(s).
BCLK is the key feature for C6H but additional RAM overclocking using BCLK is omitted here as well.
Varying ProcODT goes first as only 3-4 values are stable (but change with VCORE) which simplifies things.

If you think getting stable ranges of RAM signals volts and resistances is unnecessary please let me know.
Main objective is to reduce frustration by making this walkthrough. If this works hopefully someday this can be automated in BIOS. Thank you in advance.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> an open-ended question to Ramad, Stilt and other pro overclockers: I am trying to make a walkthrough applicable to any Ryzen with any RAM; please share your thoughts if something is incorrect or unnecessary.
> ...
> 
> I omitted CLDO_VDDP and other millivolt settings search for simplicity. These may be necessary for Ryzens with IMC memory hole(s).
> ...


Having just gone through this (at least partially) I would note as added information that if fat timings don't work at a memory rate next above one that was stable, then a CLDO_VDDP change may be needed to proceed.


----------



## Kriant

Final result.

Memory passed two HCI memtest runs for over 1000% each.


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final result.
> 
> Memory passed two HCI memtest runs for over 1000% each.


Lol dont understand at all your bclk core stuff. How do you do it?

Did you see the impact that has the ram on PUBG'''''????? Did you see how buggy the game go on unstable Ram is so hard. I ask you just for the icon.


----------



## phaseshift

How do I find Stilt's RAM OC profile?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> How do I find Stilt's RAM OC profile?


It's included in bios 9920 under DRAM -> Presets. Or you can just manually set it.
Quote:


> Got a BIOS for you guys to test. C6H BIOS 9920 SHA256 968558A4710C8F8BE67FED3B6ABDF35F29A1C6FDFDC157F64895CA0E264826EE
> 
> * Improved DRAM cold boot, results in slightly longer POST time
> * Fix for CPU Ratio stuck at 22x on some CPUs when using Vcore override/offset
> * SenseMi Skew is now Disabled by default. If you want to return to previous behavior set SenseMi Skew = Enabled and Offset = 272.
> * Added DRAM profiles for Samsung B-based DIMMs with tuned subtimings, including The Stilt's settings
> * Maybe a few other extras, you tell me
> 
> On another note, I'm having problems replicating the fan speeds getting stuck. Are there any further details that can help me replicate it? Any other serious problem we need to be looking at? Am constantly monitoring the bug report form. Please note only generic bugs belong in there, not individual issues such as DRAM not being able to run at advertised speeds or similar.


----------



## hurricane28

I discovered that with this new BIOS 9920 i get random shutdowns with error code 8.

I was playing Sniper Elite 4 and all of a sudden my temps spiked to 96 c and PC shuts down!

What can this be? I am completely stable, tested with several programs without any issues..


----------



## Frikencio

Hello my friends, currently I have my 1700 setup as follows:

SOC Voltage: 1.10v (LLC3)
DRAM Voltage: 1.4v

DRAM Speed: 3333Mhz
Latencies: 14-14-14-14-34-48-1T

3466 is giving me problems (wont pass memtest)

Do you think that if I upgrade to the latest BETA BIOS I will be able to hit 3466mhz or 3600Mhz ¿

Memory is Samsung-B 2x8Gb.

Once a week a cold boot wont POST (need to save and exit)

Thank you forum.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I discovered that with this new BIOS 9920 i get random shutdowns with error code 8.
> 
> I was playing Sniper Elite 4 and all of a sudden my temps spiked to 96 c and PC shuts down!
> 
> What can this be? I am completely stable, tested with several programs without any issues..


Have you used RealBench? Most stress apps do not stress GPU at the same time. GPU's also raise temps of entire system and 96C your system will throttle/shut down to protect itself.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I'm back to 1403. 9920 seems to forget to apply CLDO_VDDP voltage during it's boot cycle on my PC, and the system gets unstable, so I cannot use it. That should not be a problem if you are using the default 950mV. I cannot use 950mV, so 9920 is not for me. ...


Maybe that is why today I tried cutting some fat out of my timings and I got GSAT memory errors -- the first within about 10 minutes, so I progressively fattened the timings back to where they were last night when they had no errors in an hour, and today I now get errors. I wonder what can be done to test this. Perhaps change the voltage by a millivolt (new value to the insane digital brain we are dealing with), do a hard boot, and see what happens.

Let's see....


----------



## Timur Born

The 3466-C14 preset doesn't survive a single run of Cinebench here, running only primary timings at 14-1T results in HCI+ errors. So no improvement over 140x.


----------



## gupsterg

The 3466MHz preset is using C15 for me. Nailed 5.5hrs HCI, 1hr custom x264, 2hrs RealBench stress mode, but Y-Cruncher / IBT AVX stability is evading me.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Have you used RealBench? Most stress apps do not stress GPU at the same time. GPU's also raise temps of entire system and 96C your system will throttle/shut down to protect itself.


Yes i have, temps won't go over 55 c after 17 minutes.. I think it was a glitch or something. 96 c in seconds seems a bit odd when gaming and the CPU isn't being utilized that much. Unless the water pump wasn't working but i don't think that was the case though.

I am back at 3200 MHz The Stilt fast and i am stable so far in IBT AVX as Realbench..

I don't know what caused it. Perhaps i should run the system overnight testing and stressing because i want it to be fully 100% stable. When i play games its not suppose to shut off after a few hours.

Strange thing is that with 3466 MHz RAM i get 142 Gflops and with 3200 MHz i get 124 Gflops.


----------



## majestynl

Yesterday I thought I have luck with new memory timings (post link)

It passed 450% memtest and some several other test applications, but when I wanted to try again reaching a longer memtest today it gave me errors approx 550%.









@Gupsterg If I remember it well you had some same issues before ??

All suggestions are welcome. Now trying same but with 14-14-14-34

Will update..


----------



## gupsterg

@hurricane28

IBT AVX very high is too easy IMO.



@majestynl

Use his 3466 preset as is for now without your own tweaks. Try ProcODT 60ohms as that is his suggestion. Repeat testing of HCI, x264, GSAT, RB not an issue for me. IBT AVX below MAX / custom 13312MB not an issue for me. Y-Cruncher I get erratic differing test error.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Not getting throttling at tCTL 95°C / tDie 75°C on 1800X with Sense MI Skew: Disabled using UEFI 9920.


Your CPU is overclocked, hence why I wrote "but is completely disabled in OC mode".









OC mode disables throttling, but keeps thermal shutdown at Tctl = 115°C enabled.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The 3466MHz preset is using C15 for me. Nailed 5.5hrs HCI, 1hr custom x264, 2hrs RealBench stress mode, but Y-Cruncher / IBT AVX stability is evading me.


There are two 3466 presets, one The Stilt's using CL15 and one Asus using CL14. Anyway, 3366-C14 isn't stable here using Auto sub-timings. And since I do not want to go back to 994x just for that I will use lower clocks instead. It's nice that VDDP default seems to have changed to something that allows me to dial in the 3333 multiplier without messing with VDDP myself.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @hurricane28
> 
> IBT AVX very high is too easy IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> @majestynl
> 
> Use his 3466 preset as is for now without your own tweaks. Try ProcODT 60ohms as that is his suggestion. Repeat testing of HCI, x264, GSAT, RB not an issue for me. IBT AVX below MAX / custom 13312MB not an issue for me. Y-Cruncher I get erratic differing test error.


That are only 3 runs lol.

Try at least 10 or 20.

I located the problem of my shut downs already.. Its because my 4-pin PWM doesn't like to be used or something... For whatever reason it decides to ramp my fans up to 100% or shut them down completely whenever the mood strikes it..

Back to my fan controller again... Are there more people with this weird kind of behavior or am i the only one as usual







lol.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I'm back to 1403. 9920 seems to forget to apply CLDO_VDDP voltage during it's boot cycle on my PC, and the system gets unstable, so I cannot use it. That should not be a problem if you are using the default 950mV. I cannot use 950mV, so 9920 is not for me. ...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that is why today I tried cutting some fat out of my timings and I got GSAT memory errors -- the first within about 10 minutes, so I progressively fattened the timings back to where they were last night when they had no errors in an hour, and today I now get errors. I wonder what can be done to test this. Perhaps change the voltage by a millivolt (new value to the insane digital brain we are dealing with), do a hard boot, and see what happens.
> 
> Let's see....
Click to expand...

No luck! Changed 910 mV to 909 mV. F10 save. Booted to OS login and shutdown. A few minutes later booted to OS. Started GSAT. Got an error a few tens of seconds past 10 minutes. Confirmed AMD/CBS ... value was still 909.

If you are right, Ramad, CLDO_VDDP may need to join the parameters that were cloned from AMD's list to Asus' list.

On the other hand, I have to report that when my CLDO_VDDP was wrong, training would fail to an endless cycle of Q-code F9s. When training was successful, what seemed to be left to mess with were other voltage, resistance, and timing settings. Maybe 1.4 V is just not quite enough. After all, these GSAT errors are in one bit of one 64-bit value in ten or more minutes of rewriting and reading most of the 32 GB memory. This implies that the settings are just slightly marginal.


----------



## hurricane28

Gotta have this board:









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IdPu824YDU


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Your CPU is overclocked, hence why I wrote "but is completely disabled in OC mode".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OC mode disables throttling, but keeps thermal shutdown at Tctl = 115°C enabled.


Sorry missed that







, +rep







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> There are two 3466 presets, one The Stilt's using CL15 and one Asus using CL14. Anyway, 3366-C14 isn't stable here using Auto sub-timings. And since I do not want to go back to 994x just for that I will use lower clocks instead. It's nice that VDDP default seems to have changed to something that allows me to dial in the 3333 multiplier without messing with VDDP myself.


I only use The Stilt







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That are only 3 runs lol.
> 
> Try at least 10 or 20.


LOL







it will pass I will do it later on same profile







. I'd suggest you try higher RAM set







. This is what I call a pass.

Doing 8GB at present.



*** edit ***

8GB pass







.



Going for 20 Very High now.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> No luck! Changed 910 mV to 909 mV. F10 save. Booted to OS login and shutdown. A few minutes later booted to OS. Started GSAT. Got an error a few tens of seconds past 10 minutes. Confirmed AMD/CBS ... value was still 909.
> 
> If you are right, Ramad, CLDO_VDDP may need to join the parameters that were cloned from AMD's list to Asus' list.
> 
> On the other hand, I have to report that when my CLDO_VDDP was wrong, training would fail to an endless cycle of Q-code F9s. When training was successful, what seemed to be left to mess with were other voltage, resistance, and timing settings. Maybe 1.4 V is just not quite enough. After all, these GSAT errors are in one bit of one 64-bit value in ten or more minutes of rewriting and reading most of the 32 GB memory. This implies that the settings are just slightly marginal.


Could be 2 things, wrong CLDO or wrong ODT or both.
Can you boot at CLDO 630mV with ODT at 80 ohm - 60 ohm?

And flashing back to 1403 did not solve it for me, had to flash 0003 then 1403, this is what I'm at now.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @majestynl
> 
> Use his 3466 preset as is for now without your own tweaks. Try ProcODT 60ohms as that is his suggestion. Repeat testing of HCI, x264, GSAT, RB not an issue for me. IBT AVX below MAX / custom 13312MB not an issue for me. Y-Cruncher I get erratic differing test error.


Thanks chap







but as said before :


Enabled GD where needed cause GD Disabling wont boot into Windows or i get instant Blue screens
Low timings for RDRD_SL and WRWR_SL give me also quick memtest errors.
Only change i can try is 60Ohm, dont know if this impacts errors. I thought only booting!

Tried a lot of things, still no luck above ~550% Memtest! These test prove again how *important "repeating" and passing longer then 400% is for everybody*!

Already tried base 3466 Asus profile! With no luck, and even higher mem-voltages gives me instant errors! Lowering to 1.3875 (as on prev bios) keeps the test longer!

Driving me crazy







.. need to find the sweet spot!

I will try more things and update!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Sorry missed that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , +rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I only use The Stilt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it will pass I will do it later on same profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'd suggest you try higher RAM set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This is what I call a pass.
> 
> Doing 8GB at present.
> 
> 
> 
> *** edit ***
> 
> 8GB pass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Going for 20 Very High now.


In the name of all there is good, plz lower your clocks or increase cooling capacity, temps do hurt my eyes lol. I'm kidding but i am pretty anal about temps though. I get stressed and lower my clocks if i see higher than 65 c lol. I am at 3466 MHz CL15 now and running pretty smooth. I can do 3466 MHz stable with CL14 at the same clock speed of 3.875 GHz. I can get higher clock speed but that means that i have to sit next to an yet engine, that is how loud my Noctua fans are at full blast all the time. The extra oomph is not worth the excessive ear damage


----------



## gupsterg

@majestynl



Above highlighted preset I'm using.

current_3.9_3466_setting.txt 19k .txt file


Only thing not in txt is:-

i) 3.9GHz PState 0 OC
ii) Global C-State Control: Enabled
iii) BankGroupSwap: Disabled
iv) BankGroupSwapAlt: Enabled.

@hurricane28

Yeh do wanna do something about cooling. I plan to:-

a) lap HS, it is convex, better suited to Intel IMO.
b) final CPU I keep gonna lap that.

Once get rid of excess HW may go custom water, if lapping drops at least 5C or so may leave jump to WC. TBH only heavy tests are nutty. HCI, GSAT, is well below 50C, x264 is 70C ish IIRC, RB same. Y-Crunch and IBT AVX is killer for me







.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Gotta have this board:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IdPu824YDU


The DIMMs are still too close to the CPU slot.


----------



## XEKong

I did notice on my Number 2 fan, shut off does not work on manual mode with the new beta bios.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @majestynl
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above highlighted preset I'm using.
> 
> current_3.9_3466_setting.txt 19k .txt file
> 
> 
> Only thing not in txt is:-
> 
> i) 3.9GHz PState 0 OC
> ii) Global C-State Control: Enabled
> iii) BankGroupSwap: Disabled
> iv) BankGroupSwapAlt: Enabled.


I know you are using Stilts profile.







You are using his timings also for a long time










But no luck here with those timing, since begin i need to invest long tweak session for the best timings i can get...
anyways, seems again i need to that also on current bios version. I was a bit too excited with pre-sets


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @majestynl
> 
> 
> 
> Above highlighted preset I'm using.
> 
> current_3.9_3466_setting.txt 19k .txt file
> 
> 
> Only thing not in txt is:-
> 
> i) 3.9GHz PState 0 OC
> ii) Global C-State Control: Enabled
> iii) BankGroupSwap: Disabled
> iv) BankGroupSwapAlt: Enabled.
> 
> @hurricane28
> 
> Yeh do wanna do something about cooling. I plan to:-
> 
> a) lap HS, it is convex, better suited to Intel IMO.
> b) final CPU I keep gonna lap that.
> 
> Once get rid of excess HW may go custom water, if lapping drops at least 5C or so may leave jump to WC. TBH only heavy tests are nutty. HCI, GSAT, is well below 50C, x264 is 70C ish IIRC, RB same. Y-Crunch and IBT AVX is killer for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Lapping your CPU will only gain 5 c max at best from what i seen. Just put enough TIM between CPU and heat sink and you are good. Make sure its good quality too. I always use the pea size method which works the best for me. I use Cooler Master Master Gel Maker Nano which is one of the best if not the best. It also spreads pretty easy so no spreading or speckling like some people do, but just put a little pea size dot right in the middle of the CPU and the heat sink will spread it for you.

Good thing man, with those temps i saw you won't even make it to lap your CPU i am afraid lol. It depends what you want really. Temps are no issue for me so far but i am running an 360 mm radiator but have plans on adding another 240 mm in order to get even better cooling at lower rpm, i just hate the noise lol. And IF i go full custom loop water cooling, i want to cool it all like, CPU, vrm's, GPU and RAM.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes i have, temps won't go over 55 c after 17 minutes.. I think it was a glitch or something. 96 c in seconds seems a bit odd when gaming and the CPU isn't being utilized that much. Unless the water pump wasn't working but i don't think that was the case though.
> 
> I am back at 3200 MHz The Stilt fast and i am stable so far in IBT AVX as Realbench..
> 
> I don't know what caused it. Perhaps i should run the system overnight testing and stressing because i want it to be fully 100% stable. When i play games its not suppose to shut off after a few hours.
> 
> Strange thing is that with 3466 MHz RAM i get 142 Gflops and with 3200 MHz i get 124 Gflops.


I have to agree, Very High is fairly easy and not enough. Especially with just 10 passes
Just last night on a 3900MHz OC testing with IBT AVX on Very High preset I passed with 177.xxxx GFlops. I honestly thought Maximum would be a breeze as the results were nice and consistent.
Next I ran Maximum where it failed after third pass.

Check the GFlops on my 3925MHz running maximum preset for a 10 run pass, it took 61 minutes with 16GBs. Same memory kit you have.



Best I could ever get with my FX9590 @ 5117MHz was 104.xxxx


----------



## Teramungus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @CrazyElement
> 
> I have free afternoon at present. Read the post carefully, implement and answer, I will respond quickly and aim to sort your rig via interweb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That is just cool of you!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> I know you are using Stilts profile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are using his timings also for a long time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no luck here with those timing, since begin i need to invest long tweak session for the best timings i can get...
> anyways, seems again i need to that also on current bios version. I was a bit too excited with pre-sets


Sorry chap can't help more, you know as much as I do on your HW and settings. When I crack 3466MHz in IBT AVX max / custom 133312MB and Y-Crunch I'll let you know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Lapping your CPU will only gain 5 c max at best from what i seen. Just put enough TIM between CPU and heat sink and you are good. Make sure its good quality too. I always use the pea size method which works the best for me. I use Cooler Master Master Gel Maker Nano which is one of the best if not the best. It also spreads pretty easy so no spreading or speckling like some people do, but just put a little pea size dot right in the middle of the CPU and the heat sink will spread it for you.
> 
> Good thing man, with those temps i saw you won't even make it to lap your CPU i am afraid lol. It depends what you want really. Temps are no issue for me so far but i am running an 360 mm radiator but have plans on adding another 240 mm in order to get even better cooling at lower rpm, i just hate the noise lol. And IF i go full custom loop water cooling, i want to cool it all like, CPU, vrm's, GPU and RAM.


I do grain size and spread with plastic card. What I have noted examining 4x Ryzen is that the centre can have a dimple. So if you imagine HS convex, IHS have dimple = convex, so not ideal, even with right amount of TIM. Technically we want low amount of TIM and more metal to metal, thinner the TIM, better flat to flat surface contact, better transfer. You probably know any how.

Sorry I had to reboot to get majestynl screenie / settings dump, but here is 10x pass.



I see no point in 20, need to gain higher RAM used pass for me to keep this profile / CPU or I go back to my R7 1700.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teramungus*
> 
> That is just cool of you!


Happy to help







.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Dunno chap worked for me when tested now, but here is JackCY Dropbox with Custom x264 and other encoders stress test.


This works. Thanks.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Sorry chap can't help more, you know as much as I do on your HW and settings. When I crack 3466MHz in IBT AVX max / custom 133312MB and Y-Crunch I'll let you know.
> I do grain size and spread with plastic card. What I have noted examining 4x Ryzen is that the centre can have a dimple. So if you imagine HS convex, IHS have dimple = convex, so not ideal, even with right amount of TIM. Technically we want low amount of TIM and more metal to metal, thinner the TIM, better flat to flat surface contact, better transfer. You probably know any how.
> 
> Sorry I had to reboot to get majestynl screenie / settings dump, but here is 10x pass.
> 
> 
> 
> I see no point in 20, need to gain higher RAM used pass for me to keep this profile / CPU or I go back to my R7 1700.
> Happy to help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Aha, well if it is VERY convex it might be the worth the hassle. Yes less TIM is better indeed but to the people with convex/concave CPU's that simply do not want to lap it, it might be good idea to use the pea method and let the heat sink spread it in order to get the TIM where it is really needed.

btw, do you have any idea why my CPU fan headers act this weird? I had the same on my 990FX system.. This time i used the PWM silence mode which worked pretty well until the fans go nuts all of a sudden lol.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Sorry chap can't help more, you know as much as I do on your HW and settings. When I crack 3466MHz in IBT AVX max / custom 133312MB and Y-Crunch I'll let you know.
> Happy to help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


No worries mate!







I will crack this down! Will update when i found the right spot! So im diving back to Mem timings OC again!







will follow the thread in the background!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I have to agree, Very High is fairly easy and not enough. Especially with just 10 passes
> Just last night on a 3900MHz OC testing with IBT AVX on Very High preset I passed with 177.xxxx GFlops. I honestly thought Maximum would be a breeze as the results were nice and consistent.
> Next I ran Maximum where it failed after third pass.
> 
> Check the GFlops on my 3925MHz running maximum preset for a 10 run pass, it took 61 minutes with 16GBs. Same memory kit you have.
> 
> 
> 
> Best I could ever get with my FX9590 @ 5117MHz was 104.xxxx


Yeah it is indeed.

I currently running the same memory setting as you lol. Did you also use The Stilt BIOS RAM profile?

I have yet test it how stable it is but i think its pretty stable. Might leave it running overnight to see how stable it really is.
Thnx for the info though


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Gotta have this board:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IdPu824YDU


I absolutely do not need it, but I absolutely want it.

My RIVE was a monster of a board. This is the board I wanted to see at Ryzen launch.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I'm back to 1403. 9920 seems to forget to apply CLDO_VDDP voltage during it's boot cycle on my PC, and the system gets unstable, so I cannot use it. That should not be a problem if you are using the default 950mV. I cannot use 950mV, so 9920 is not for me. ...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that is why today I tried cutting some fat out of my timings and I got GSAT memory errors -- the first within about 10 minutes, so I progressively fattened the timings back to where they were last night when they had no errors in an hour, and today I now get errors. I wonder what can be done to test this. Perhaps change the voltage by a millivolt (new value to the insane digital brain we are dealing with), do a hard boot, and see what happens.
> 
> Let's see....
Click to expand...

No luck! Changed 910 mV to 909 mV. F10 save. Booted to OS login and shutdown. A few minutes later booted to OS. Started GSAT. Got an error a few tens of seconds past 10 minutes. Confirmed AMD/CBS ... value was still 909.

If you are right, Ramad, CLDO_VDDP may need to join the parameters that were cloned from AMD's list to Asus' list.

On the other hand, I have to report that when my CLDO_VDDP was wrong, training would fail to an endless cycle of Q-code F9s. When training was successful, what seemed to be left to mess with were other voltage, resistance, and timing settings. Maybe 1.4 V is just not quite enough. After all, these GSAT errors are in one bit of one 64-bit value in ten or more minutes of rewriting and reading most of the 32 GB memory. This implies that the settings are just slightly marginal.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> No luck! Changed 910 mV to 909 mV. F10 save. Booted to OS login and shutdown. A few minutes later booted to OS. Started GSAT. Got an error a few tens of seconds past 10 minutes. Confirmed AMD/CBS ... value was still 909.
> 
> If you are right, Ramad, CLDO_VDDP may need to join the parameters that were cloned from AMD's list to Asus' list.
> 
> On the other hand, I have to report that when my CLDO_VDDP was wrong, training would fail to an endless cycle of Q-code F9s. When training was successful, what seemed to be left to mess with were other voltage, resistance, and timing settings. Maybe 1.4 V is just not quite enough. After all, these GSAT errors are in one bit of one 64-bit value in ten or more minutes of rewriting and reading most of the 32 GB memory. This implies that the settings are just slightly marginal.


I replied to your earlier post. 1 mV change will not be noticed by the CPU.
By the way, if your settings are right, then you will be able to boot with any CLDO value, the only change is as I noticed when I have flashed to 9920:

Right CLDO value:



Wrong CLDO value:



The right CLDO value is triggered after a reset, the wrong CLDO value is after a normal restart.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> No luck! Changed 910 mV to 909 mV. F10 save. Booted to OS login and shutdown. A few minutes later booted to OS. Started GSAT. Got an error a few tens of seconds past 10 minutes. Confirmed AMD/CBS ... value was still 909.
> 
> If you are right, Ramad, CLDO_VDDP may need to join the parameters that were cloned from AMD's list to Asus' list.
> 
> On the other hand, I have to report that when my CLDO_VDDP was wrong, training would fail to an endless cycle of Q-code F9s. When training was successful, what seemed to be left to mess with were other voltage, resistance, and timing settings. Maybe 1.4 V is just not quite enough. After all, these GSAT errors are in one bit of one 64-bit value in ten or more minutes of rewriting and reading most of the 32 GB memory. This implies that the settings are just slightly marginal.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be 2 things, wrong CLDO or wrong ODT or both.
> Can you boot at CLDO 630mV with ODT at 80 ohm - 60 ohm?
> 
> And flashing back to 1403 did not solve it for me, had to flash 0003 then 1403, this is what I'm at now.
Click to expand...

I'm tied up this afternoon with yard work, but will try to play with it tonight. Thanks.


----------



## Albert1007

Hi guys, been trying to keep up with the last 50 pages of this thread, sincerelly, I've learned more than with the rest of the internet xD

One question, my 1600X (on a C6H) is oce'd to 3.9Ghz with 1.352V using Pstates, but sometimes on RoG Realbench the screen goes black and on the Qcode panel it shows Qcode 8.
Temp was on it's 70's monitoring it constantly,SenseMI Skew enabled and 272 offset, using a R1 Ultimate and thermal Grizzly kryonaut.

Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Albert1007*
> 
> Hi guys, been trying to keep up with the last 50 pages of this thread, sincerelly, I've learned more than with the rest of the internet xD
> 
> One question, my 1600X (on a C6H) is oce'd to 3.9Ghz with 1.352V using Pstates, but sometimes on RoG Realbench the screen goes black and on the Qcode panel it shows Qcode 8.
> Temp was on it's 70's monitoring it constantly,SenseMI Skew enabled and 272 offset, using a R1 Ultimate and thermal Grizzly kryonaut.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Sounds to me like you need more Vcore.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> No luck! Changed 910 mV to 909 mV. F10 save. Booted to OS login and shutdown. A few minutes later booted to OS. Started GSAT. Got an error a few tens of seconds past 10 minutes. Confirmed AMD/CBS ... value was still 909.
> 
> If you are right, Ramad, CLDO_VDDP may need to join the parameters that were cloned from AMD's list to Asus' list.
> 
> On the other hand, I have to report that when my CLDO_VDDP was wrong, training would fail to an endless cycle of Q-code F9s. When training was successful, what seemed to be left to mess with were other voltage, resistance, and timing settings. Maybe 1.4 V is just not quite enough. After all, these GSAT errors are in one bit of one 64-bit value in ten or more minutes of rewriting and reading most of the 32 GB memory. This implies that the settings are just slightly marginal.
> 
> 
> 
> I replied to your earlier post. 1 mV change will not be noticed by the CPU.
> By the way, if your settings are right, then you will be able to boot with any CLDO value, the only change is as I noticed when I have flashed to 9920:
> 
> Right CLDO value:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong CLDO value:
> 
> 
> 
> The right CLDO value is triggered after a reset, the wrong CLDO value is after a normal restart.
Click to expand...

[Sorry with respect to responsiveness. I have a lot of yard work to do today. At the moment, I'm having a late lunch.]

Whoa! Let me make sure you and I are truly communicating. First, when I corrected my process last night, I changed CLDO and then F10'd to reboot and then shut the PC down (PSU still powered). I may have shut down different ways depending on whether I captured the BIOS or had to wait for the OS banner page. Then I started the PC up again for the next training or stability test. Is that what you mean by reset, or something else?

I also better ask: Given a reset to get the intended CLDO, does every start after that have to involve a reset to keep that CLDO value? Is there some non-reset related reversion to 950 mV? If so, it would be even more tedious to adjust timing values.

"if your settings are right, then you will be able to boot with any CLDO value" This would imply that CLDO is not (or no longer) being used. Edit: Or that there are no memory holes.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I replied to your earlier post. 1 mV change will not be noticed by the CPU.
> By the way, if your settings are right, then you will be able to boot with any CLDO value, the only change is as I noticed when I have flashed to 9920:
> 
> Right CLDO value:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong CLDO value:
> 
> 
> 
> The right CLDO value is triggered after a reset, the wrong CLDO value is after a normal restart.


Hmm, I didn't think CLDO mattered for stability. Figured it was only for memory holes.


----------



## Albert1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Sounds to me like you need more Vcore.


Will try as soon as I'm at home, thanks!

Any more possibilities guys?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I replied to your earlier post. 1 mV change will not be noticed by the CPU.
> By the way, if your settings are right, then you will be able to boot with any CLDO value, the only change is as I noticed when I have flashed to 9920:
> 
> Right CLDO value:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong CLDO value:
> 
> 
> 
> The right CLDO value is triggered after a reset, the wrong CLDO value is after a normal restart.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I didn't think CLDO mattered for stability. Figured it was only for memory holes.
Click to expand...

If one is in a memory hole, training won't succeed, in my experience, and with BIOS 9920, an endless set of autostarting training cycles culminating with F9 will result. If training succeeds, then one expects that changing CLDO won't be further needed, but (!) Ramad shows errors that are due to the wrong CLDO.

In any case, I am more confused now than I was this morning.


----------



## T800

I try The Stilt's 3200 Fast settings and fail. But I change timings to 14-14-14-28-1T and passed HCi MemTest %100 coverage. I have not much time and so it is. And afterwards playing Battlefield 1 for 2 hours with no problem.

I only set timings to 14-14-14-28 (instead 14-13-13-26). And I did not touch BankGroupSwap setting so it's enabled. Ram voltage is 1.35V. Ram kit is Gskill Flare-X 2x8GB 3200 C14. Rest is same. BIOS 1403. ProcODT 60 Ohms.


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Albert1007*
> 
> Will try as soon as I'm at home, thanks!
> 
> Any more possibilities guys?


SenseMI Skew disable
And as @kundica said give more Vcore.
RealBench its not the best when you try to stress your CPU for stability


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T800*
> 
> I try The Stilt's 3200 Fast settings and fail. But I change timings to 14-14-14-28-1T and passed HCi MemTest %100 coverage. I have not much time and so it is. And afterwards playing Battlefield 1 for 2 hours with no problem.
> 
> I only set timings to 14-14-14-28 (instead 14-13-13-26). And I did not touch BankGroupSwap setting so it's enabled. Ram voltage is 1.35V. Ram kit is Gskill Flare-X 2x8GB 3200 C14. Rest is same. BIOS 1403.


You probably need more DRAM voltage to run Stilt's timings. Try 1.4v. While changing primary timings is good, the sub-timings also increase performance.


----------



## Albert1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> SenseMI Skew disable
> And as @kundica said give more Vcore.
> RealBench its not the best when you try to stress your CPU for stability


Will try giving more vcore, up to 1.373V

Disabling Sense Mi wouldn't add 20° extra? I can live with that, but...

And any stability test recommended? I don't need it to be 101% P95 stable, just for gaming, not rendering or extreme heavy loads.


----------



## gupsterg

@The Sandman

8GB reruns I'm ok.



Just reading your setup to see if there is anything to help me. Do you have any tips? cheers







.

@kaseki

1mV change on CLDO_VDDP does have an effect for me on CPUs where I changed value.

Yes, after change of value a reset of board or power down up is needed for CPU dLDOs to get voltage latched.

Yes, once you have set a CLDO_VDDP voltage it is that voltage until you change again. Ref my thread OP.

Adjusting CLDO_VDDP if there is no memory hole is useless.

If you are not at hole frequency but if you are close to that hole frequency, then RAM can destabilise on stress testing, so this is why a BCLK tweak test can tell you how much range you have before entering a hole.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> This works. Thanks.


NP







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> btw, do you have any idea why my CPU fan headers act this weird? I had the same on my 990FX system.. This time i used the PWM silence mode which worked pretty well until the fans go nuts all of a sudden lol.


No idea







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Albert1007*
> 
> Hi guys, been trying to keep up with the last 50 pages of this thread, sincerelly, I've learned more than with the rest of the internet xD
> 
> One question, my 1600X (on a C6H) is oce'd to 3.9Ghz with 1.352V using Pstates, but sometimes on RoG Realbench the screen goes black and on the Qcode panel it shows Qcode 8.
> Temp was on it's 70's monitoring it constantly,SenseMI Skew enabled and 272 offset, using a R1 Ultimate and thermal Grizzly kryonaut.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Q-Code: 8 as stated by kundica can be lack of VCORE, can also be lack of SOC, it can also be too high RAM MHz/tight timings. It's pretty much unstable system and assess OC profile. Only way I know what was reason (loosely) is what I was doing to OC/rig. For example if I changed RAM MHz then it maybe SOC, if I changed CPU MHz then VCORE and so on.


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Albert1007*
> 
> Will try giving more vcore, up to 1.373V
> 
> Disabling Sense Mi wouldn't add 20° extra? I can live with that, but...
> 
> And any stability test recommended? I don't need it to be 101% P95 stable, just for gaming, not rendering or extreme heavy loads.


I hope you don't consider games to be light task,are games who use alot of CPU.
From my experience if my CPU its not stable to a stress i will have problems in games.
RealBench its a PC bench,thats why i said use a stress test for CPU,memtest for RAM and/or a stress for GPU


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> [Sorry with respect to responsiveness. I have a lot of yard work to do today. At the moment, I'm having a late lunch.]
> 
> Whoa! Let me make sure you and I are truly communicating. First, when I corrected my process last night, I changed CLDO and then F10'd to reboot and then shut the PC down (PSU still powered). I may have shut down different ways depending on whether I captured the BIOS or had to wait for the OS banner page. Then I started the PC up again for the next training or stability test. Is that what you mean by reset, or something else?
> 
> I also better ask: Given a reset to get the intended CLDO, does every start after that have to involve a reset to keep that CLDO value? Is there some non-reset related reversion to 950 mV? If so, it would be even more tedious to adjust timing values.
> 
> "if your settings are right, then you will be able to boot with any CLDO value" This would imply that CLDO is not (or no longer) being used.


By reset I mean forcing the PC to shutdown after hitting F10 and holding the Reset button until the PC powers on by itself. Forced shutdown from the BIOS can be done by changing DRAM boot voltage by 0.005V up or down.

The way to change CLDO:

- Change CLDO_VDDP value
- Change DRAM boot voltage a little
- Hit F10, to save and exit
- The PC will shut down, here you can hold the Reset button down on the PC's front panel
- Release the Reset button when the PC powers on by itself

This will trigger the new CLDO_VDDP value. The PC will remember the CLDO_VDDP voltage you have set in the BIOS, as long as it passes boot/memory training. If it does not pass training and your settings at AMD CBS are gone, so is your CLDO_VDDP and you are back to 950mV.

I hope this clears things up, and you can notice it by when checking stability, as I showed in the screenshots.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Hmm, I didn't think CLDO mattered for stability. Figured it was only for memory holes.


Not what I found out. I can boot at CLDO_VDDP values from 628mV (the lowest I tried) to 1020mV. As long as your settings are right then you will be able to choose which value to use, the difference will be the stability of the system.

My system now, as I write, is running at CLDO_VDDP = 628mV. I have tuned it to run at this voltage, and have posted the results in an earlier post. My CPU needs 868mV to run without tuning, and I suspect the R7 CPU's can run at 625mV - 630mV without tuning, but I cannot confirm this because I don't have an R7 to test. R7 is better silicon than R5, this is why I think it does not need so high CLDO voltage as 950mV which it is when set to AUTO.


----------



## Albert1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @The Sandman
> 
> 8GB reruns I'm ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Just reading your setup to see if there is anything to help me. Do you have any tips? cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @kaseki
> 
> 1mV change on CLDO_VDDP does have an effect for me on CPUs where I changed value.
> 
> Yes, after change of value a reset of board or power down up is needed for CPU dLDOs to get voltage latched.
> 
> Yes, once you have set a CLDO_VDDP voltage it is that voltage until you change again. Ref my thread OP.
> 
> Adjusting CLDO_VDDP if there is no memory hole is useless.
> 
> If you are not at hole frequency but if you are close to that hole frequency, then RAM can destabilise on stress testing, so this is why a BCLK tweak test can tell you how much range you have before entering a hole.
> NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> No idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Q-Code: 8 as stated by kundica can be lack of VCORE, can also be lack of SOC, it can also be too high RAM MHz/tight timings. It's pretty much unstable system and assess OC profile. Only way I know what was reason (loosely) is what I was doing to OC/rig. For example if I changed RAM MHz then it maybe SOC, if I changed CPU MHz then VCORE and so on.


CPU is a 1600X at 3.9Ghz using 1.352V, bumps to 1.373V under heavy load due to LLC.

My RAM is the CMD16GX4M2B3200C16 kit, 2x8Gb at 3200mhz C16 (configured via D.O.C.P.), SOC Voltage it's 1.1V and Dram Voltage is 1.35V

What do you recommend trying first? Increasing the SoC Voltage or the Vcore?

Thanks!


----------



## Albert1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> I hope you don't consider games to be light task,are games who use alot of CPU.
> From my experience if my CPU its not stable to a stress i will have problems in games.
> RealBench its a PC bench,thats why i said use a stress test for CPU,memtest for RAM and/or a stress for GPU


Yeah, I know that they aren't a light load, but I've been running 6700K and 7700K oced, the 7700K at 5Ghz @1.296V was all but prime stable, and haven't got a single problem in any game (Battlefield 1, Planetside 2, SW Battleffont, Rainbow Six...) not speaking about LoL precisely xD


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Albert1007*
> 
> Yeah, I know that they aren't a light load, but I've been running 6700K and 7700K oced, the 7700K at 5Ghz @1.296V was all but prime stable, and haven't got a single problem in any game (Battlefield 1, Planetside 2, SW Battleffont, Rainbow Six...) not speaking about LoL precisely xD


Intel CPU are another story no way we should compare them at this level.

Guys i have a small problem with my ram,if i use slot A2 B2 i can enable or disable BankGroupSwap and Hwinfo its able to read DIMM temperature,but if i use A1 B1 im not able to enable BankGroupSwap(its always disable) and Hwinfo its not readin DIMM temperature,also im able to use 60ohm Procodt


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Albert1007*
> 
> CPU is a 1600X at 3.9Ghz using 1.352V, bumps to 1.373V under heavy load due to LLC.
> 
> My RAM is the CMD16GX4M2B3200C16 kit, 2x8Gb at 3200mhz C16 (configured via D.O.C.P.), SOC Voltage it's 1.1V and Dram Voltage is 1.35V
> 
> What do you recommend trying first? Increasing the SoC Voltage or the Vcore?
> 
> Thanks!


Vcore. SOC is ample for 3200MHz IMO. Most of the CPUs I have had need 1V or less SOC for 3200MHz.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMB*
> 
> Lol dont understand at all your bclk core stuff. How do you do it?
> 
> Did you see the impact that has the ram on PUBG'''''????? Did you see how buggy the game go on unstable Ram is so hard. I ask you just for the icon.


I'm not sure what you meant by my blck - it's 100.2, set manually in bios. Disregard the max readings in hwinfo - I believe it has been discussed somewhere in this thread that those are wrong when it comes to blck jumping waaay too high.

I don't really play a lot of PBUG, but I am yet to crash in that game.


----------



## Albert1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Vcore. SOC is ample for 3200MHz IMO. Most of the CPUs I have had need 1V or less SOC for 3200MHz.


Ok, will try ASAP!

Thanks!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @The Sandman
> 
> 8GB reruns I'm ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Just reading your setup to see if there is anything to help me. Do you have any tips? cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Managed to knock SOC to 1.075V vs 1.1V I set above. HCI, x264, RB is AOK with 1.05V, so next trying that.



Gonna get IBT AVX 8GB down to point where it crap out, then I may find out how to pass custom 13312MB like lower CPU/RAM OC profiles.

*** edit ***

SOC 1.05V is Q-Code: 8, so like another CPU I have, I found SOC requirement was higher for IBT AVX vs other tests it has held true for this one as well. So need SOC: 1.075V for IBT AVX 8GB on 3466MHz.

*** edit 2 ***

+50mV on VCORE is ample for IBT AVX 8GB, like other tests and another CPU. SOC again as 1.075V.



Gonna knock VDIMM from 1.4V to 1.375V as other tests for 3.9/3466 were fine with that.


----------



## hughjazz44

@elmor or anyone who might have more info:

Why is it that when I set manual timings in the DRAM Timing Control menu, the computer won't even post? If I set everything to Auto, then let the computer boot and enter the BIOS, then observe all the timings that Auto came up with, then enter all the SAME timings manually, save and exit, then the computer won't POST afterward. What's up with that? :|


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> @elmor or anyone who might have more info:
> 
> Why is it that when I set manual timings in the DRAM Timing Control menu, the computer won't even post? If I set everything to Auto, then let the computer boot and enter the BIOS, then observe all the timings that Auto came up with, then enter all the SAME timings manually, save and exit, then the computer won't POST afterward. What's up with that? :|


Try leaving tRFC values alone, since the bios displays incorrect default values for them when A2 & B2 DIMMs are populated (the default configuration).


----------



## lcbbcl

@The Stilt
Do you have some ideas why i have this problems with Ram Slot? Post


----------



## AndehX

I honestly don't get how BCLK works. If I set mine any higher than 110, my computer refuses to detect my M.2 SSD...


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndehX*
> 
> I honestly don't get how BCLK works. If I set mine any higher than 110, my computer refuses to detect my M.2 SSD...


Because of this
Try to manual set your Pcie.x3.0


----------



## Anty

Is this beta optimized somehow towards single ranks (or dual ranks) or is "universal"?
I'm referring to previous betas where there were two versions.

I'm about to buy RAM and i can choose:
2x16 [email protected]
4x8 [email protected]
or even
2x2x8 [email protected] (two separate sets) if there would be real gain.

My first thought is 2x16 (the cheapest, should be able to get 3200 or maybe even more).
I saw few folks having 4x8 running 3333 or even 3466 which made me think again before actual purchase








Third option is kind of "future" - maybe next AGESAs will make it easy and in case of upgrade to threadripper I would have 4 sticks for quad channel


----------



## matthew87

I'd be keen to hear some experiences from those who've tried overclocking with P States.

I reset and updated my BIOS to to the new 9920 release and thought i'd give P State overclocking a crack.

I've disabled CBS and set P0 state to 9C for a 3.9Ghz overclock. LLC level 3, vcore offset +0.0315v .

CPU has a peak idle voltage of 1.3825, under load between 1.344v-1.355v, and with AMD Ryzen Balanced Power profile set to minimum core frequency of 20% down clocks to 1.8ghz with 0.925v. Figures measured using latest release of HWinfo.

2.5 hours Prime95 in place stable, couple hours BF1, 1 hours of AIDA stress test and couple runs of 3DMark Firestrike. So far seems very good.

The only issue i've found is that if the PC fails to POST due to memory - as noted in in the first page of this thread - the P State settings reset and i need to go back in and reconfigure my BIOS settings. F'n annoying and frankly quite stupid that this issue continues to persist since launch. I've also noticed that when i go to save my settings to a profile, it notes 'no changes' have been made when giving you a summary of the BIOS configuration changes. The settings still save correctly and apply when i reload the profile however.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew87*
> 
> I'd be keen to hear some experiences from those who've tried overclocking with P States.
> 
> I reset and updated my BIOS to to the new 9920 release and thought i'd give P State overclocking a crack.
> 
> I've disabled CBS and set P0 state to 9C for a 3.9Ghz overclock. LLC level 3, vcore offset +0.0315v .
> 
> CPU has a peak idle voltage of 1.3825, under load between 1.344v-1.355v, and with AMD Ryzen Balanced Power profile set to minimum core frequency of 20% down clocks to 1.8ghz with 0.925v. Figures measured using latest release of HWinfo.
> 
> 2.5 hours Prime95 in place stable, couple hours BF1, 1 hours of AIDA stress test and couple runs of 3DMark Firestrike. So far seems very good.
> 
> The only issue i've found is that if the PC fails to POST due to memory - as noted in in the first page of this thread - the P State settings reset and i need to go back in and reconfigure my BIOS settings. F'n annoying and frankly quite stupid that this issue continues to persist since launch. I've also noticed that when i go to save my settings to a profile, it notes 'no changes' have been made when giving you a summary of the BIOS configuration changes. The settings still save correctly and apply when i reload the profile however.


9920 should have solved the cold boot issue. Make sure your SOC voltage is high enough. 1.1v or should be sufficient assuming you're using 3200mhz memory.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> 9920 should have solved the cold boot issue. Make sure your SOC voltage is high enough. 1.1v or should be sufficient assuming you're using 3200mhz memory.


so far i am not having an issue with pstate and offsets on this 1800x with the 9920 and using stilts 3200 fast preset for the 3200 flarex i have.
but i will see there is only a poofteenth of a difference between this and my stable 1403 setup which was about the same just using docp standard setup for the ram.
as for resetting the settings that's why i always make a copy on the usb of any bios settings i change from stock with fan profiles all the way through then when it screws up load up the bios reload the settings restart....done.

i will say the eular bench is quite a bit faster as is the reading from ibt avx 172 vs 182 for ibt and 20.68 vs 22.5 for eular.

i, m a little itchy about trying 3466 or 3600 with this ram though









temps wise they are for me a bit high but stable enough and very low 70's that's with 3.925 gig and an offet of...[0.01875]
also 1.15 soc and llc2 on that (llc is auto on vcore)

i can throw in the latest text settings if anyone wants a look but i will need to restart and get a text setting for the stilts one.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> @elmor or anyone who might have more info:
> 
> Why is it that when I set manual timings in the DRAM Timing Control menu, the computer won't even post? If I set everything to Auto, then let the computer boot and enter the BIOS, then observe all the timings that Auto came up with, then enter all the SAME timings manually, save and exit, then the computer won't POST afterward. What's up with that? :|


Didn't help. Still no POST, just different Q-Codes.

It's not a big deal. I'm still getting my full 3200MHz. I just wanted to try the "Fast" timings and see if it made any noticable difference.


----------



## matthew87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> 9920 should have solved the cold boot issue. Make sure your SOC voltage is high enough. 1.1v or should be sufficient assuming you're using 3200mhz memory.


Yep, running 3200mhz memory.

To date i have left SoC voltage to auto and the board is feeding it around 1.13v which seems to work fine.

It may not be the memory failing to post, but earlier overclocks on the CPU failing that caused my settings to reset. Again, i know its a documented issue, but annoying my overclocking p state settings completely disappear after failed O/Cs or POST errors. The new 9920 BIOS does seem to have improved POST reliability at 3200mhz however.

What's even more annoying is a failed O/C/POST resets my custom PSTATE overclock, re-enables Core Boost but retains my custom vcore offset voltage settings. I boot into BIOS to find the board's now applying 1.50v vcore and at POST, P Sates back to default and has re-enabled CBS. Seriously, either wipe all my ******* settings back to default or none. It's outright stupid that failed O/C or memory POST issue results in potentially damaging my CPU because the BIOS factory resets some settings while persisting others. P States reset to default, CBS re-enabled, but my custom vcore offset are retained. I've never owned a board that has done anything like this before where it half asses settings, keeps some, resets others, re-enables disabled features...

Not to mention as i said when saving my overclock profiles it says 'no changes made' from default settings. Any settings you change in the AMD Zen advanced setting menu don't seem to count as 'settings' when profile save/load is performed and it gives you a report on what settings have been changed and their old/new values. It all still works fine and saves/applies settings, but it highlights how immature the BIOSs are even 3+ months after release. This is a premium high end board, this **** frankly shouldn't be persisting this long after release. I can understand overclocking features and compatibility still being immature, but to have a BIOS that does weird **** like reset half your settings while retaining others, not report changes between profiles correctly, this stuff is in Asus's hands entirely and should have been addressed long ago IMO.

I believe with the new 9920 BIOS that it now also reports errors at POST if O/C has failed and settings have been reset. So that's a plus as at least unlike 1401 i now get warned that the overclock settings haven't been applied. That's a lot better than walking back to my PC to find after boot it's now idling at desktop with 1.5v because PSTATE reset, CBS re-enabled but vcore offset is still manual.

One thing i'm unsure of is what Sense MI Skew did/does? I note it's now disabled in the 9920 BIOS, and read a few posts here saying just to disable it outright anyway on older bios releases, i believe it does something to how CPU TCTL temps are reported? I noticed i had to redo my Corsair H100i v2 fan profiles as it seems temps changed substantially unrelated to overclocking or load.


----------



## Jpmboy

Thought some of you guys might be interested in this:

math_bench_extreme.zip 432k .zip file


----------



## AndehX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> Try to manual set your Pcie.x3.0


Could you elaborate a little more on that?


----------



## zalek250

This is kinda offtopic, but I figured you guys know this board's ins and outs by now.
How do you get the Qcode readout to display CPU Temps? I have searched far and wide in the bios, but haven't found anything. I know it is doable though, I've seen videos of it done.
I just recently switched out from a MSI Titanium to this board, loving it so far.


----------



## kaseki

@Ramad

Here are the results of the tests you asked for. Note that I have an 1800X and that memory is 2 x 16 3200C14 TridentZ and at your recommendation VSOC is fixed at 1.05. Memory frequency is 3333. BIOS is 9920. Previous 3200 works at CLDO default and 96 ohms procODT.

Code:



Code:


CLDO    ProcODT   POSTs    Boots   Comment
630       80       yes      yes     GSAT error at 245s
630       68.6     yes      yes     GSAT error at 946s
630       60       no       no      training failure endless F9s
910       80       yes      yes     GSAT error at 85s
910       80       no       no      changed tcl from 14 to 16; never ending POST

Below is listing of key settings used in this experiment.


Spoiler: Settings summary







I'm thinking I need to rummage through the procODT -- CLDO space with either or both of Vdram or Vsoc raised a bit higher. Or, I could grasp at a false sense of sanity by restoring my 3200 settings.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalek250*
> 
> This is kinda offtopic, but I figured you guys know this board's ins and outs by now.
> How do you get the Qcode readout to display CPU Temps? I have searched far and wide in the bios, but haven't found anything. I know it is doable though, I've seen videos of it done.
> I just recently switched out from a MSI Titanium to this board, loving it so far.


We have heard of this, and some here have indicated our enthusiasm for this refinement. So far as I am aware, there is no mechanism in the C6H BIOS to perform this function.


----------



## matthew87

It looks like there's an updated Audio driver available for the C6H Extreme that should be compatible with our boards:

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> @Ramad
> 
> Here are the results of the tests you asked for. Note that I have an 1800X and that memory is 2 x 16 3200C14 TridentZ and at your recommendation VSOC is fixed at 1.05. Memory frequency is 3333. BIOS is 9920. Previous 3200 works at CLDO default and 96 ohms procODT.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> CLDO    ProcODT   POSTs    Boots   Comment
> 630       80       yes      yes     GSAT error at 245s
> 630       68.6     yes      yes     GSAT error at 946s
> 630       60       no       no      training failure endless F9s
> 910       80       yes      yes     GSAT error at 85s
> 910       80       no       no      changed tcl from 14 to 16; never ending POST
> 
> Below is listing of key settings used in this experiment.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Settings summary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking I need to rummage through the procODT -- CLDO space with either or both of Vdram or Vsoc raised a bit higher. Or, I could grasp at a false sense of sanity by restoring my 3200 settings.


Thank you very much. I forgot that you have 32GiB of RAM, so 60 ohm - 68 ohm are challenging.
Interesting that it took longer to error on 630mV compared to 910mV. Did you try 630mV at 96 ohm?
I think you need a little higher SOC voltage at 3333 compared to 3200.

+Rep for testing and thank you very much.


----------



## sneida

Is anyone else experiencing higher cpu-temperature values with bios v9920?

My 1700 (non-x) is reporting approximately 10°C+ with the same settings as in "all" previous bioses.


----------



## matthew87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Because LLC 3 will result it +50mV extra, did you read finalheaven's earlier post?


Just for note this hasn't been my findings.

I'm running a P0 state overclock of 3.9Ghz with LLC at level 3.

While I appreciate HWinfo is not 100% accurate the highest recorded voltage was 1.3875. Which is exactly my custom offset + VID of 1.35v. This is monitoring voltages between idle desktop, benchmarking, gaming and stress testing. I certainly did not see a 50mv addition to vcore, that would put it around 1.40v. The maximum persisted to be around 1.387v.

I've been especially attentive to overshoot, I've come from overclocking i7s using offsets and am familiar with the risks of LLC and overshooting. I've been constantly watching my CPU's vcore to see what's going on with overshoot/vdroop between idle, light loads through to extensive stress testing and quick transitions between idle-load-idle and not once have seen overshot of that size recorded in HWInfo, Ryzen Master, or Asus AI Suite.

Looking at Tom's Hardware they tested overshoot on the C6H and reported a 0.043 overshot with LLC 3, but that was overclocking with ratios and set vcore not using P states and offsets. I wonder if the board behaves a bit differently in terms of LLC between using a fixed vcore vs P States with offsets or if subsequent BIOS updates have improved LLC overshoot?
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/overclocking-amd-ryzen,5011-2.html

I'll try fiddling around with LLC tonight and see how auto, 1, 2 ,3 etc differ in terms of overshoot if any.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thought some of you guys might be interested in this:
> 
> math_bench_extreme.zip 432k .zip file


Ran it at 3.8:


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sneida*
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing higher cpu-temperature values with bios v9920?
> 
> My 1700 (non-x) is reporting approximately 10°C+ with the same settings as in "all" previous bioses.


Yes, the new patch disables temp skew offset by default. Many people have been disabling it on every bios version until 9920. Just take it as all other prior bios versions have been under reporting your temp by -10°C.


----------



## tarot

run at 3925 and 3466 stilts timings on 9920


----------



## Mikey122687

Anyone have an issue where the system hangs after cold boot?

For example: I turn off my computer at night, then turn back on in the morning. It boot into windows and before I can type in my password, the system black out. I have to do a hard reset before it works normal again.


----------



## hurricane28

No problems here. I do get when i restart the machine that the PC shuts completely off and turns on again.


----------



## Albert1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Yes, the new patch disables temp skew offset by default. Many people have been disabling it on every bios version until 9920. Just take it as all other prior bios versions have been under reporting your temp by -10°C.


It only changes tctl, doesn't it? Tdie remains the same? Cuz i could swear the diff in hwinfo was of 20° between them.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew87*
> 
> Yep, running 3200mhz memory.
> 
> To date i have left SoC voltage to auto and the board is feeding it around 1.13v which seems to work fine.
> 
> It may not be the memory failing to post, but earlier overclocks on the CPU failing that caused my settings to reset. Again, i know its a documented issue, but annoying my overclocking p state settings completely disappear after failed O/Cs or POST errors. The new 9920 BIOS does seem to have improved POST reliability at 3200mhz however.
> 
> What's even more annoying is a failed O/C/POST resets my custom PSTATE overclock, re-enables Core Boost but retains my custom vcore offset voltage settings. I boot into BIOS to find the board's now applying 1.50v vcore and at POST, P Sates back to default and has re-enabled CBS. Seriously, either wipe all my ******* settings back to default or none. It's outright stupid that failed O/C or memory POST issue results in potentially damaging my CPU because the BIOS factory resets some settings while persisting others. P States reset to default, CBS re-enabled, but my custom vcore offset are retained. I've never owned a board that has done anything like this before where it half asses settings, keeps some, resets others, re-enables disabled features...
> 
> Not to mention as i said when saving my overclock profiles it says 'no changes made' from default settings. Any settings you change in the AMD Zen advanced setting menu don't seem to count as 'settings' when profile save/load is performed and it gives you a report on what settings have been changed and their old/new values. It all still works fine and saves/applies settings, but it highlights how immature the BIOSs are even 3+ months after release. This is a premium high end board, this **** frankly shouldn't be persisting this long after release. I can understand overclocking features and compatibility still being immature, but to have a BIOS that does weird **** like reset half your settings while retaining others, not report changes between profiles correctly, this stuff is in Asus's hands entirely and should have been addressed long ago IMO.
> 
> I believe with the new 9920 BIOS that it now also reports errors at POST if O/C has failed and settings have been reset. So that's a plus as at least unlike 1401 i now get warned that the overclock settings haven't been applied. That's a lot better than walking back to my PC to find after boot it's now idling at desktop with 1.5v because PSTATE reset, CBS re-enabled but vcore offset is still manual.
> 
> One thing i'm unsure of is what Sense MI Skew did/does? I note it's now disabled in the 9920 BIOS, and read a few posts here saying just to disable it outright anyway on older bios releases, i believe it does something to how CPU TCTL temps are reported? I noticed i had to redo my Corsair H100i v2 fan profiles as it seems temps changed substantially unrelated to overclocking or load.


Disable Core Boost Performance on Extreme Tweaker page.

As when Q-Code: F9 occur and AMD CBS is reset the ASUS areas of settings do not reset.

Fail_CNT or Mem Over Clock Fail Count can be increased, so system try to reapply settings for count value before resetting.

Don't know how many times I have posted that.

Also if you keep getting Q-Code: F9 then you need to make sure your RAM settings are spot on, ie ProcODT, etc.

Is also in OP of my thread at top and in the FAQ where setting PStates OC section is.

When 9920 came out I also did a post highlighting that I thought it was great ASUS have duplicated more of the AMD CBS settings over to their sections of UEFI so members won't lose them.

Yes Sense MI Skew is disabled by default in UEFI 9920. The sensors have been discussed to *death* just like some other aspects in the thread. I also created a section in OP of my thread recently which covers pretty much most aspects as to why Sense Mi Skew Disable is best on non X and X CPU. It also has info on what goes on with CPU Sensor which is used for cooling profile.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew87*
> 
> Just for note this hasn't been my findings.
> 
> I'm running a P0 state overclock of 3.9Ghz with LLC at level 3.
> 
> While I appreciate HWinfo is not 100% accurate the highest recorded voltage was 1.3875. Which is exactly my custom offset + VID of 1.35v. This is monitoring voltages between idle desktop, benchmarking, gaming and stress testing. I certainly did not see a 50mv addition to vcore, that would put it around 1.40v. The maximum persisted to be around 1.387v.
> 
> I've been especially attentive to overshoot, I've come from overclocking i7s using offsets and am familiar with the risks of LLC and overshooting. I've been constantly watching my CPU's vcore to see what's going on with overshoot/vdroop between idle, light loads through to extensive stress testing and quick transitions between idle-load-idle and not once have seen overshot of that size recorded in HWInfo, Ryzen Master, or Asus AI Suite.
> 
> Looking at Tom's Hardware they tested overshoot on the C6H and reported a 0.043 overshot with LLC 3, but that was overclocking with ratios and set vcore not using P states and offsets. I wonder if the board behaves a bit differently in terms of LLC between using a fixed vcore vs P States with offsets or if subsequent BIOS updates have improved LLC overshoot?
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/overclocking-amd-ryzen,5011-2.html
> 
> I'll try fiddling around with LLC tonight and see how auto, 1, 2 ,3 etc differ in terms of overshoot if any.


Using SW to see effects of LLC is pretty much futile. It's too slow IMO.

I did use DMM and could see effect better *but* it is still not valid.

Oscilloscope / measuring HW normal users would not have is what is needed.

Do not take what you see in a review as what your CPU will do when LLC is changed.

Leakage aspect of a CPU differs from CPU to CPU.

Higher Leakage CPU has higher LL effect.

So a higher leakage CPU can create bigger VDROOP and when it comes off from being under load voltage can overshoot more greatly. Also depend what you were loading CPU as to how the LL effect is, etc, etc.

Again I don't know how many times this has been discussed and just goes over members heads.

What you choose to do concerning LLC is no skin off my nose.

I'll just stick to [Auto] (ie stock) for daily use and aim for correct VCORE usage as guided by The Stilt and [email protected]


----------



## hurricane28

Can someone plz help me with the motherboard 4-pin pwm header? Yesterday when i tried to connect my 3 Noctua NF-F12 Industrial PPC 3 K rpm fans via an 3 way fan splitter to my CPU fan header on the motherboard and all was working well. After a few hours of gaming and other stuff the fans stopped working and the waterpump also shuts down to which my temps raised to 96 c and the PC shuts down to protect itself with code 8 on the LED display. When i restarted my PC the fans were spinning at 100% all of a sudden while i have PWM and silence mode enabled in BIOS. What could be the cause of this weird behavior? I would like to use my motherboard headers because they are PWM in order to ramp my Noctua fans down and ramp them up when needed. My fan controller is only 3-pin which is useless in my case.

Maybe @The Stilt Can look in to this plz?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> After a few hours of gaming and other stuff the fans stopped working and the waterpump also shuts down to which my temps raised to 96 c and the PC shuts down to protect itself with code 8 on the LED display.


Code 8 is not a self-protection thermal shutdown, it's a CPU crash after which low voltage is still applied to the CPU. A thermal shutdown is a full shutdown with no POST code with power being turned (soft-)OFF.

And since pump-headers still can fail, here I go again @elmor: Lower the default MI Offset from 272 to something lower than 268. It's a dangerous default value even after you turned off Sense MI Skew by default.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Can someone plz help me with the motherboard 4-pin pwm header? Yesterday when i tried to connect my 3 Noctua NF-F12 Industrial PPC 3 K rpm fans via an 3 way fan splitter to my CPU fan header on the motherboard and all was working well. After a few hours of gaming and other stuff the fans stopped working and the waterpump also shuts down to which my temps raised to 96 c and the PC shuts down to protect itself with code 8 on the LED display. When i restarted my PC the fans were spinning at 100% all of a sudden while i have PWM and silence mode enabled in BIOS. What could be the cause of this weird behavior? I would like to use my motherboard headers because they are PWM in order to ramp my Noctua fans down and ramp them up when needed. My fan controller is only 3-pin which is useless in my case.
> 
> Maybe @The Stilt Can look in to this plz?


I use CPU_FAN to supply PWM to a GELID 4 in 1 cable, this runs 4x ThermalRight TY-143, the cable powers fans via molex. I use PWM mode in UEFI with my own manual curve.

Then I use CHA_FAN1 in PWM mode, Turbo profile, for a Arctic Cooling F12. Next CHA_FAN3 is used for 2x Arctic Cooling F9, PWM mode, Standard profile.

So far since Mumak fixed HWiNFO back in March I have never had fans stuck high or low, etc. That was my only issue/cause and fixed via Mumak/Elmor.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Code 8 is not a self-protection thermal shutdown, it's a CPU crash after which low voltage is still applied to the CPU. A thermal shutdown is a full shutdown with no POST code with power being turned (soft-)OFF.
> 
> And since pump-headers still can fail, here I go again @elmor: Lower the default MI Offset from 272 to something lower than 268. It's a dangerous default value even after you turned off Sense MI Skew by default.


Yes it is actually. The CPU becomes unstable at 96 c which results in code 8 when it shuts down to protect itself.

My CPU overclock is rock stable in all of the tests for long period of time,and i don't mean gaming but like IBT AVX, PRime95 , AIDA64 etc.

What does this Mi skew ofset do?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I use CPU_FAN to supply PWM to a GELID 4 in 1 cable, this runs 4x ThermalRight TY-143, the cable powers fans via molex. I use PWM mode in UEFI with my own manual curve.
> 
> Then I use CHA_FAN1 in PWM mode, Turbo profile, for a Arctic Cooling F12. Next CHA_FAN3 is used for 2x Arctic Cooling F9, PWM mode, Standard profile.
> 
> So far since Mumak fixed HWiNFO back in March I have never had fans stuck high or low, etc. That was my only issue/cause and fixed via Mumak/Elmor.


I think its HWINFO64 again just like on my other machine, i will try again with HWINFO64 disabled. If that doesn't work i probably end up buying an PROPER fan controller like the Aquacomputer Aqauero 6 pro.


----------



## WarpenN1

Lol, when I started to stress my New stilt's safe ram timings with 3200mhz, at first it seemed very stable with those timings prime95 large ffts, I couldn't pass large ffts (without picking those timings) more than 10 minute or 5 minute before one core failure. With these timing at first I could stress test these over an hour without any issues at least with large ffts, but when I woke up today PC was crashed with code 8, I was like okay ?? What I've noticed with Ryzen that if I could pass particular stress test over 40min to 1.2 hour mark with no crashes (like large ffts) then I could easily run it over 10 hour no crashes.... It caught me by surprise as today when I tried to run it, first core failure happen in matter of seconds! second core fails just couple of secs after it... and one by one cores starts to crash, I Tried to blend test it and I was 20 mins away and almost all cores were failed, load was only 7% at time when I came back to my room....

I've tried to bump dram voltage from 1.4 to 1.5, tried and soc from 1.05 to 1.1, pll from 1.8 to 1.9 with no avail,

This is making me almost pop my eyes out, cores CAN't fail large ffts in matter of seconds cause I could run it over 1 to 2 hour before I fell asleep yesterday!























It doesn't make any frickin' sense....

Even at defaults dram timings large crashes at 3.2ghz 3ghz and maybe even 2933mhz argggh!

Can anyone help me before I explode, core overclocking was super easy compared when I started to hassle with dram overclock, I was at stable 3.9Ghz 1.36v llc3 and actually voltage were 1.33v when stressed and max temps 63c..


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I think its HWINFO64 again just like on my other machine, i will try again with HWINFO64 disabled. If that doesn't work i probably end up buying an PROPER fan controller like the Aquacomputer Aqauero 6 pro.


Only my opinion.

I have used HWINFO for days at times. Only recently I did [email protected] run on CPU/GPU with uptime of 60hrs+, 0 issues from HWINFO. Regardless of my HW/profile, if HWINFO was sending Super IO chip loopy I would have the symptoms as I have same mobo as others.

I have spent more time stress testing / tweaking / using differing CPUs and early on differing RAM with this mobo than many members that say "oh it's a crap mobo/UEFI,etc".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> My CPU overclock is rock stable in all of the tests for long period of time,and i don't mean gaming but like IBT AVX, PRime95 , AIDA64 etc.


Your long period maybe too short, may also be too low a setting, for example how your IBT AVX run was Very High (4096MB) and not high RAM set.

What was the length of time? did you do reruns?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Only my opinion.
> 
> I have used HWINFO for days at times. Only recently I did [email protected] run on CPU/GPU with uptime of 60hrs+, 0 issues from HWINFO. Regardless of my HW/profile, if HWINFO was sending Super IO chip loopy I would have the symptoms as I have same mobo as others.
> 
> I have spent more time stress testing / tweaking / using differing CPUs and early on differing RAM with this mobo then many members that say "oh it's a crap mobo/UEFI,etc".
> Your long period maybe too short, may also be too low a setting, for example how your IBT AVX run was Very High (4096MB) and not high RAM set.
> 
> What was the length of time? did you do reruns?


I always use HWINFO64 in the back ground because i REALLY like the program. I had this problem before on my 990FX system and an update fikst it for me.

I am not sure if its HWINFO64 or not, i need more testing for this. Maybe the EC senor is causing issues again? I disabled this sensor completely on my 990FX system as i had many problems monitoring from it and causes all kinds of problems.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes it is actually. The CPU becomes unstable at 96 c which results in code 8 when it shuts down to protect itself.


Again, it does not shutdown, voltage is still applied. Around 0.4 to 0.5 V if I remember correctly, which corresponds to full idle voltage using the Power Saving Windows profile that made the hose explode off my AIO pump.


----------



## gupsterg

@hurricane28

From launch to date I have used HWINFO with ASUS EC enabled.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Again, it does not shutdown, voltage is still applied. Around 0.4 to 0.5 V if I remember correctly, which corresponds to full idle voltage using the Power Saving Windows profile that made the hose explode off my AIO pump.


Oke whatever, i can't use the PC than.. call it what you want, my PC shuts down because of temps NOT instability.. Your hose must have been weak all the time, hoses don't "explode" that easily.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @hurricane28
> 
> From launch to date I have used HWINFO with ASUS EC enabled.


This is weird, it must be me than i guess..

I don't know what i am doing wrong than because every time when i monitor the EC sensor it appears that I have problems with it... maybe it doesn't like me and trolls me for whatever reason?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> @The Stilt
> Do you have some ideas why i have this problems with Ram Slot? Post


Tried installing the DIMMs to A1 & B1 slots and both BankGroupSwap & BankGroupSwapAlternative controls work just as they should. Both of these options are currently only located in CBS, which means if you fail memory training these options will be reset to defaults. BankGroupSwap is enabled and BankGroupSwapAlternative is disabled by default, regardless of the DRAM configuration (1DPC, 2DPC, SR, DR). You could try increasing the "Mem Over Clock Fail Count" option to two or three.

Also HWInfo 5.55-3200 was reading the onboard DIMM temperature sensor just fine, when A1 & B1 slots were populated.


----------



## The Stilt

Few more DRAM timing presets:

_Hynix AFR, 1DPC SR_

*"Safe"*



- ProcODT 60 Ohms
- DRAM Voltage / DRAM Boot Voltage 1.340V (keep these syncronized at all times)
- VDDCR_SOC 1.025V

*"Extreme"*



- ProcODT 60 Ohms
- DRAM Voltage / DRAM Boot Voltage 1.405V (keep these syncronized at all times)
- VDDCR_SOC 1.025V

_Hynix MFR, 1DPC SR_

*"Safe"*



- ProcODT 60 Ohms
- DRAM Voltage / DRAM Boot Voltage 1.365V (keep these syncronized at all times)
- VDDCR_SOC 1.025V

*"Fast"*



- ProcODT 60 Ohms
- DRAM Voltage / DRAM Boot Voltage 1.390V (keep these syncronized at all times)
- VDDCR_SOC 1.025V


----------



## lcbbcl

Its stable its stable at 3200 with @The Stilt timings
2x F4-3200C14-16GVK


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Tried installing the DIMMs to A1 & B1 slots and both BankGroupSwap & BankGroupSwapAlternative controls work just as they should. Both of these options are currently only located in CBS, which means if you fail memory training these options will be reset to defaults. BankGroupSwap is enabled and BankGroupSwapAlternative is disabled by default, regardless of the DRAM configuration (1DPC, 2DPC, SR, DR). You could try increasing the "Mem Over Clock Fail Count" option to two or three.
> 
> Also HWInfo 5.55-3200 was reading the onboard DIMM temperature sensor just fine, when A1 & B1 slots were populated.


Thanks for your answer but its not about failing to train,its post Ok.
But if i use A1 B1 Bankgroupswap its always Disable,even if i set manual Enable,and Hwinfo64 its not able to read my DIMM temperature.
A2 B2 work as you said.
This problem i have also at 2133Mhz witch its not a OC mode


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> Thanks for your answer but its not about failing to train,its post Ok.
> But if i use A1 B1 Bankgroupswap its always Disable,even if i set manual Enable,and Hwinfo64 its not able to read my DIMM temperature.
> A2 B2 work as you said.
> This problem i have also at 2133Mhz witch its not a OC mode


BankGroupSwap is never disabled automatically.
DIMM temperature sensors are read through SMBUS, so any of the DRAM related timings cannot affect it.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> This is weird, it must be me than i guess..
> 
> I don't know what i am doing wrong than because every time when i monitor the EC sensor it appears that I have problems with it... maybe it doesn't like me and trolls me for whatever reason?


No idea chap.

I stated yesterday 3.9/3466 was evading stability in Y-Cruncher and IBT AVX custom 13312MB. Memtest, x264, RB and [email protected], I had 0 issues, even for reruns. I tried various combos and could not nail it.

So I knew I had tested others on 3.9/3333 Fast but not IBT AVX, so I went back to that profile to test it.



Fail.

Next up SOC.



Pass.

Rerun, fail, Q-Code: 8, lasted ~10min.

rerun_IBT_3.9_3333F.zip 18k .zip file


Bump VCORE from +50mV to +62mV.



Fail. Going to +75mV now.

Like I said before.

Some are not doing valid testing.

Some are pushing CPU / RAM MHz higher than platform can support.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No idea chap.
> 
> I stated yesterday 3.9/3466 was evading stability in Y-Cruncher and IBT AVX custom 13312MB. Memtest, x264, RB and [email protected], I had 0 issues, even for reruns. I tried various combos and could not nail it.
> 
> So I knew I had tested others on 3.9/3333 Fast but not IBT AVX, so I went back to that profile to test it.
> 
> 
> 
> Fail.
> 
> Next up SOC.
> 
> 
> 
> Pass.
> 
> Rerun, fail, Q-Code: 8, lasted ~10min.
> 
> rerun_IBT_3.9_3333F.zip 18k .zip file
> 
> 
> Bump VCORE from +50mV to +62mV.
> 
> 
> 
> Fail. Going to +75mV now.
> 
> Like I said before.
> 
> Some are not doing valid testing.
> 
> Some are pushing CPU / RAM MHz higher than platform can support.


Thank you for the info, i will look in to this after i dealt with the pwm motherboard header.


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> BankGroupSwap is never disabled automatically.
> DIMM temperature sensors are read through SMBUS, so any of the DRAM related timings cannot affect it.


I know that on auto its Enabled.
Using your RTC i saw that,long time ago you suggest to use A1 B1 for DR DDR and i test.
Then i saw that RTC read BGS disabled,and for some reason im not able to read Temp with Hwinfo.
Can be a hardware problem?Ram for sure its not faulty,A2 B2 work as they should.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thank you for the info, i will look in to this after i dealt with the pwm motherboard header.


Besides other information The Stilt has given and Elmor, Raja plus members experience shares, all should read OP here. here.

I have been fortunate enough to experience 3x R7 1700 and 1x R7 1800X and I can state the graph below is very good to reference, done by The Stilt.



My 1800X uses ~1.2V for 3600MHz.

All the 1700 CPUs were ~1V at 3000MHz.

Above are all base clock / PState 0.

Now when a 1700 is OC'd and voltage not changed at all, it will snap to ~1.1875V. Again 3600MHz ACB has not been an issues for that kinda voltage. That's pretty similar to a 1800X IMO. Next if I want 3.7GHz it's ~+50 to 75mV, so we're at ~1.23V. 3.8GHz is ~1.33-1.38V on the 1700 CPUs I have. The 1800X when OC'd snaps to ~1.35V and like the 1700 uses similar voltage.

Only difference so far is I can get a 1800X at 3.9GHz with better stability than a 1700. As the voltages for 1700 are IBT AVX custom 13312MB determined, I'll let you know where 1800X settles.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> i tried to connect my 3 Noctua NF-F12 Industrial PPC 3 K rpm fans via an 3 way fan splitter to my CPU fan header on the motherboard


Does your PWM cable power the fans via molex or header?


----------



## matthew87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Disable Core Boost Performance on Extreme Tweaker page.
> 
> As when Q-Code: F9 occur and AMD CBS is reset the ASUS areas of settings do not reset.
> 
> Fail_CNT or Mem Over Clock Fail Count can be increased, so system try to reapply settings for count value before resetting.
> 
> Don't know how many times I have posted that.
> 
> Also if you keep getting Q-Code: F9 then you need to make sure your RAM settings are spot on, ie ProcODT, etc.
> 
> Is also in OP of my thread at top and in the FAQ where setting PStates OC section is.
> 
> When 9920 came out I also did a post highlighting that I thought it was great ASUS have duplicated more of the AMD CBS settings over to their sections of UEFI so members won't lose them.
> 
> Yes Sense MI Skew is disabled by default in UEFI 9920. The sensors have been discussed to *death* just like some other aspects in the thread. I also created a section in OP of my thread recently which covers pretty much most aspects as to why Sense Mi Skew Disable is best on non X and X CPU. It also has info on what goes on with CPU Sensor which is used for cooling profile.
> Using SW to see effects of LLC is pretty much futile. It's too slow IMO.
> 
> I did use DMM and could see effect better *but* it is still not valid.
> 
> Oscilloscope / measuring HW normal users would not have is what is needed.
> 
> Do not take what you see in a review as what your CPU will do when LLC is changed.
> 
> Leakage aspect of a CPU differs from CPU to CPU.
> 
> Higher Leakage CPU has higher LL effect.
> 
> So a higher leakage CPU can create bigger VDROOP and when it comes off from being under load voltage can overshoot more greatly. Also depend what you were loading CPU as to how the LL effect is, etc, etc.
> 
> Again I don't know how many times this has been discussed and just goes over members heads.
> 
> What you choose to do concerning LLC is no skin off my nose.
> 
> I'll just stick to [Auto] (ie stock) for daily use and aim for correct VCORE usage as guided by The Stilt and [email protected]


For note I have read your overclocking guide and advice as well as at best tried to find information for myself. None the less I appreciate your efforts and apologise if I have asked a question that's been answered a thousand times. It's a bit hard for me to cover all information you and others have shared as presently i'm trying to find even 5 spare minutes to dedicate to overclocking between a new 5 month old baby. So its rare I even get much time at home to be on the PC or browse 2,500 pages, stickies and other threads for info. I try and have found a lot of info myself, but there's also some info that while I've read I honestly don't quite comprehend/understand and thus ask not to just have the same answers repeated but gain further clarification.

That said:

At stock BIOS settings HWINfo was showing XFR boost (i'm assuming it's the cause) spiking vcore up to 1.5v. So while I appreciate HWInfo may not poll fast enough or be accurate enough to gauge the true effect of LLC overshoot, and that an Oscilloscope or the like would be needed to truly know, it's quite clear even at completely stock BIOS settings the CPU still receives some substantial spikes to vcore and these spikes are long enough that even software monitoring programmes like HWInfo can see and record them. I've also configured HWInfo to poll every 100ms vs the default 2000ms, still can't see overshoot with LLC but can see 1.5v being applied to CPU by stock BIOS configuration.

Based on reports and testing the C6H's LLC at level 3 can overshoot between 40mv to 50mv. That would still only put my vcore up to 1.4275 and still well below the 1.5v applied by the stock configuration. Also the LLC overshoot spikes must be of shorter duration that the stock's 1.5v spikes given not once in 24 hours+ of testing, gaming and benchmarking has HWinfo ever logged a single instance of it. Peak voltage has always been VID + offset combined, not once has it exceeded this.

So what's more dangerous or worse? Stock's random 1.5v spikes that are occur long enough to be detected and logged, or the hypothetical LLC overshoot that I can't see, software can't log, if do exist are occurring for such brief durations that software monitoring programmes can't see, and are still applying less peak vcore than the stock configuration's 1.5v.

Perhaps there's a technical reason why LLC is more dangerous and inferior. I'm guessing potentially something to do with that 1.5v only being applied to a single or two cores and internal power management of the CPU? But I'd love some clarification on this as I'm not seeing how LLC is inferior to stock settings.


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey122687*
> 
> Anyone have an issue where the system hangs after cold boot?
> 
> For example: I turn off my computer at night, then turn back on in the morning. It boot into windows and before I can type in my password, the system black out. I have to do a hard reset before it works normal again.


I had few times this problem,in my case was a bad OC
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndehX*
> 
> Could you elaborate a little more on that?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> @Ramad
> 
> Here are the results of the tests you asked for. Note that I have an 1800X and that memory is 2 x 16 3200C14 TridentZ and at your recommendation VSOC is fixed at 1.05. Memory frequency is 3333. BIOS is 9920. Previous 3200 works at CLDO default and 96 ohms procODT.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> CLDO    ProcODT   POSTs    Boots   Comment
> 630       80       yes      yes     GSAT error at 245s
> 630       68.6     yes      yes     GSAT error at 946s
> 630       60       no       no      training failure endless F9s
> 910       80       yes      yes     GSAT error at 85s
> 910       80       no       no      changed tcl from 14 to 16; never ending POST
> 
> Below is listing of key settings used in this experiment.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Settings summary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking I need to rummage through the procODT -- CLDO space with either or both of Vdram or Vsoc raised a bit higher. Or, I could grasp at a false sense of sanity by restoring my 3200 settings.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much. I forgot that you have 32GiB of RAM, so 60 ohm - 68 ohm are challenging.
> Interesting that it took longer to error on 630mV compared to 910mV. Did you try 630mV at 96 ohm?
> I think you need a little higher SOC voltage at 3333 compared to 3200.
> 
> +Rep for testing and thank you very much.
Click to expand...

I can try other cases. I'll think up a matrix. And maybe set SOC at 1.1 as I think some others have used.

We probably shouldn't make too much of when the error occurred without knowing just what patterns are being generated by GSAT. I really meant to just indicate roughly where I cancelled the test. If I had the time to wait out an entire hour, counting numbers of errors per hour would be better.

I assume from your lack of comment that you believe that the existing timing settings are benign enough to work with the right combo of procODT -- CLDO.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, when I started to stress my New stilt's safe ram timings with 3200mhz, at first it seemed very stable with those timings prime95 large ffts, I couldn't pass large ffts (without picking those timings) more than 10 minute or 5 minute before one core failure. With these timing at first I could stress test these over an hour without any issues at least with large ffts, but when I woke up today PC was crashed with code 8, I was like okay ?? What I've noticed with Ryzen that if I could pass particular stress test over 40min to 1.2 hour mark with no crashes (like large ffts) then I could easily run it over 10 hour no crashes.... It caught me by surprise as today when I tried to run it, first core failure happen in matter of seconds! second core fails just couple of secs after it... and one by one cores starts to crash, I Tried to blend test it and I was 20 mins away and almost all cores were failed, load was only 7% at time when I came back to my room....
> 
> I've tried to bump dram voltage from 1.4 to 1.5, tried and soc from 1.05 to 1.1, pll from 1.8 to 1.9 with no avail,
> 
> This is making me almost pop my eyes out, cores CAN't fail large ffts in matter of seconds cause I could run it over 1 to 2 hour before I fell asleep yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't make any frickin' sense....
> 
> Even at defaults dram timings large crashes at 3.2ghz 3ghz and maybe even 2933mhz argggh!
> 
> Can anyone help me before I explode, core overclocking was super easy compared when I started to hassle with dram overclock, I was at stable 3.9Ghz 1.36v llc3 and actually voltage were 1.33v when stressed and max temps 63c..


Try raising your vcore, just to test add 2 notches extra vcore (cpu)!
If you see my previous posts! I was trying to nail down Tight Timings with 3466, i couldn't pass ~450% Memtest error-free!

Yesterday, i finally nailed down. Tried everything! Really everything. At the end, it was the VCORE who did the magic!








I managed to pass easiliy 1000% + Memtest with 3466mhz TT! Full Error-free

So tighten your timings probably asks also more from your CPU voltage!

When im at home tonight, i will share all my test-results and screenies!

Good Luck!


----------



## gupsterg

@matthew87

PB/XFR at stock boosts 1 - 2 cores. So amps drawn is so much lower.

When we OC we do all cores OC. Core Performance boost spoiler right up top of my thread has all clocking info on 1700/1700X/1800X, so ref it and you'll see how much a difference a OC we do is compared to stock

Now if we get back to LLC.

As discussed before loading of CPU has effect on LL. So a 1-2 core boost will not have such a bounce on voltage at load and coming off load than an all cores OC as well IMO.

I appreciate you have a young child. I have thought of these kind of aspects when members ask for help, so I keep posting.


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Try raising your vcore, just to test add 2 notches extra vcore (cpu)!
> If you see my previous posts! I was trying to nail down Tight Timings with 3466, i couldn't pass ~450% Memtest error-free!
> 
> Yesterday, i finally nailed down. Tried everything! Really everything. At the end, it was the VCORE who did the magic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to pass easiliy 1000% + Memtest with 3466mhz TT! Full Error-free
> 
> So tighten your timings probably asks also more from your CPU voltage!
> 
> When im at home tonight, i will share all my test-results and screenies!
> 
> Good Luck!


Okay thanks!







, is it like CPU have to work a quite bit harder at higher ram freq's compared to 2133mhz, now I'm working a notch at the time as when I went with 25mhz increments with vcore when I was doing 3.9ghz, but at least with 3.2ghz ram it didn't help at all when I just tested quickly with lower 3.7ghz clocks, hmm I just have to find bottleneck somewhere around the pipeline


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Besides other information The Stilt has given and Elmor, Raja plus members experience shares, all should read OP here. here.
> 
> I have been fortunate enough to experience 3x R7 1700 and 1x R7 1800X and I can state the graph below is very good to reference, done by The Stilt.
> 
> 
> 
> My 1800X uses ~1.2V for 3600MHz.
> 
> All the 1700 CPUs were ~1V at 3000MHz.
> 
> Above are all base clock / PState 0.
> 
> Now when a 1700 is OC'd and voltage not changed at all, it will snap to ~1.1875V. Again 3600MHz ACB has not been an issues for that kinda voltage. That's pretty similar to a 1800X IMO. Next if I want 3.7GHz it's ~+50 to 75mV, so we're at ~1.23V. 3.8GHz is ~1.33-1.38V on the 1700 CPUs I have. The 1800X when OC'd snaps to ~1.35V and like the 1700 uses similar voltage.
> 
> Only difference so far is I can get a 1800X at 3.9GHz with better stability than a 1700. As the voltages for 1700 are IBT AVX custom 13312MB determined, I'll let you know where 1800X settles.
> Does your PWM cable power the fans via molex or header?


Did you try stable 1800x 4.0 on 9920? on 1403 needed 1.35+0.625 LLC2 1.417 full load around 86 degrees. I made it with SIO enabled i read from you we must disable it dont know in which circunstance and the impact. If i try now on 9920 with SIO disabled i going to be stable at less V?, it maybe gives me a chance to reach 4.1 at less than 1.45.


----------



## DSDV

can anyone post a link to Th Stilts timings for the Trident Z s ?

i can find them (thread seems to be to big for google







)

Did anyone tested those on DR ?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Okay thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , is it like CPU have to work a quite bit harder at higher ram freq's compared to 2133mhz, now I'm working a notch at the time as when I went with 25mhz increments with vcore when I was doing 3.9ghz, but at least with 3.2ghz ram it didn't help at all when I just tested quickly with lower 3.7ghz clocks, hmm I just have to find bottleneck somewhere around the pipeline


Yep, i was running 3 notches lower on 3200Mhz TT error free. Fully stable, a lot or runs with IBT / RealBench / Aida / Memtest / Gaming + Real world usage - error free for a long time








Eventually Soc voltage / Ram Voltage / Cpu voltage matters a lot on tighten your ram!


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Yep, i was running 3 notches lower on 3200Mhz TT error free. Fully stable, a lot or runs with IBT / RealBench / Aida / Memtest / Gaming + Real world usage - error free for a long time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually Soc voltage / Ram Voltage / Cpu voltage matters a lot on tighten your ram!


3056mhz is exact wall when I have to manually set procODT to 96 ohm, no other procodt works at that high freq


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I can try other cases. I'll think up a matrix. And maybe set SOC at 1.1 as I think some others have used.
> 
> We probably shouldn't make too much of when the error occurred without knowing just what patterns are being generated by GSAT. I really meant to just indicate roughly where I cancelled the test. If I had the time to wait out an entire hour, counting numbers of errors per hour would be better.
> 
> I assume from your lack of comment that you believe that the existing timing settings are benign enough to work with the right combo of procODT -- CLDO.


Coudnt make stable 3333 or 3466 on our kit C14D32GTZ on A2 B2 and less with decent perfomance timings with 80 procdt and auto resistances. When i change any resistance value from auto or i try 96 i have more problems, always using default cldo. Tried socs from 1.0 to 1.15 and Vdims from 1.37 to 1.45. HCIs fails in less than 5 minutes. I hope you guys have more luck.


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> can anyone post a link to Th Stilts timings for the Trident Z s ?
> 
> i can find them (thread seems to be to big for google
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Did anyone tested those on DR ?


i use @The Stilt 3200 fast timings on a 2x16GB and its stable at procodt 68.6ohm.
in the new 9920 uefi you can find all this profiles


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> 3056mhz is exact wall when I have to manually set procODT to 96 ohm, no other procodt works at that high freq


Hmm, i cant really talk to much about ProcODT, it was never a real problem for me! Till few bios before i never touched the ProcODT!








I ran 3200mhz for long time! For now im setting 53.3Ohm as default, also tried 60Ohm with no difference for me.

Maybe it will be when i try 3600Mhz. For now its fine for 3466Mhz TT! Will share results and info tonight!
So keep following this thread and lets us know if you have more luck with your tweaks!


----------



## ninogui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That are only 3 runs lol.
> 
> Try at least 10 or 20.
> 
> I located the problem of my shut downs already.. Its because my 4-pin PWM doesn't like to be used or something... For whatever reason it decides to ramp my fans up to 100% or shut them down completely whenever the mood strikes it..
> 
> Back to my fan controller again... Are there more people with this weird kind of behavior or am i the only one as usual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.


Yes I have that problem too and it´s not related to running aida or hwinfo in the back. Also the order of when it happens and on which fan header 1 2 or 3 is totally random. All I can say is it never happened on aio header for the pump.
Look at me previous post quoting the stilt, as well as listing my fan config.

I´d like to know is if this ever happened to configurations where you only have max 1 fan to a single header ?


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMB*
> 
> Coudnt make stable 3333 or 3466 on our kit C14D32GTZ on A2 B2 and less with decent perfomance timings with 80 procdt and auto resistances. When i change any resistance value from auto or i try 96 i have more problems, always using default cldo. Tried socs from 1.0 to 1.15 and Vdims from 1.37 to 1.45. HCIs fails in less than 5 minutes. I hope you guys have more luck.


Thant resistance are the problem for DR.
RttNom,RttWR,RttPark auto won't let me post with less then 80ohm ProcOdt
but if i use
RttNom -disable
RttWR -RZQ/3
RttPark -RZQ/1
i can post with 68.6ohm and have stable 3200mhz.
i can post at 3333mhz but its not stable,it might work if we can post at 60ohm.
but because i don't have a clue what all this new added settings are,and how affect the DRAM i stop at this lvl


----------



## ninogui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Aha, well if it is VERY convex it might be the worth the hassle. Yes less TIM is better indeed but to the people with convex/concave CPU's that simply do not want to lap it, it might be good idea to use the pea method and let the heat sink spread it in order to get the TIM where it is really needed.


I used for the first time thermal grizzly kryonaut and to quite good results, my old q6600 was lapped with grit starting at 600 grain ending at 4000 and I got better results too


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Can someone plz help me with the motherboard 4-pin pwm header? Yesterday when i tried to connect my 3 Noctua NF-F12 Industrial PPC 3 K rpm fans via an 3 way fan splitter to my CPU fan header on the motherboard and all was working well. After a few hours of gaming and other stuff the fans stopped working and the waterpump also shuts down to which my temps raised to 96 c and the PC shuts down to protect itself with code 8 on the LED display. When i restarted my PC the fans were spinning at 100% all of a sudden while i have PWM and silence mode enabled in BIOS. What could be the cause of this weird behavior? I would like to use my motherboard headers because they are PWM in order to ramp my Noctua fans down and ramp them up when needed. My fan controller is only 3-pin which is useless in my case.
> 
> Maybe @The Stilt Can look in to this plz?


It may be worthwhile to consider just what happens when a number  of PWM controlled fans are operated in parallel. If all fans are of the same type, then the drive current increases by n, but the drive has to be open-loop. If the n RPM measurement pulse trains (sense leads) from the fans are mushed together, the outcome is not predictable, other than to predict a mess. So such hookups need to be run without trying to control RPM, but instead controlling PWM with CPU temp, or run them as dc power controlled by CPU temp. I would suggest going 4-pin to 3-pin before connecting them in parallel. Otherwise, use separate motherboard headers, one per fan. It may be possible to let one of several identical fans provide feedback, but not all of them together.

See the Intel published blurb "_4-Wire Pulse Width Modulation (PWM) Controlled Fans_," Specification, July 2004, available somewhere on the Internet.


----------



## lcbbcl

@hurricane28
Off topic,if you don't power the fans from a molex,be careful,you are almost to the limit
each of your fan use 3,6 W / 0,3 A MAX
asus says that CPU FAN 12W / 1 A max


----------



## Frikencio

3333 stable @ 14-14-14-14-34-48-1T in A1 B1

Would A2 B2 provide better speeds?

1700 @ 1.10VSOC
2x8Gb B-Die @ 1.4V


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Oke whatever, i can't use the PC than.. call it what you want, my PC shuts down because of temps NOT instability.. Your hose must have been weak all the time, hoses don't "explode" that easily.


Nope, a code 8 is not a thermal shutdown, as simple as that. It's more the equivalent of a blue screen. Your whole system keeps running when a code 8 happens, voltage is still applied to the CPU. A thermal shutdown cuts power from the CPU and most other parts of the system, a code 8 does not.

When a code 8 happens due to temperatures being too high with SenseMI Skew enabled then you already reached dangerous territory, especially during CPU idle times. At that point it likely should have done a thermal shutdown already, but wasn't allowed to due to skewing.

The hose didn't explode off that easily, it exploded off because the CPU's and trapped water's temperature increased towards the boiling point. Even CPU socket temp was well over 80°C then. And using the Power Saver profile with no CPU load present kept the CPU from crashing to code 8 while the temps went far above the supposed shutdown point already.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMB*
> 
> Did you try stable 1800x 4.0 on 9920? on 1403 needed 1.35+0.625 LLC2 1.417 full load around 86 degrees. I made it with SIO enabled i read from you we must disable it dont know in which circunstance and the impact. If i try now on 9920 with SIO disabled i going to be stable at less V?, it maybe gives me a chance to reach 4.1 at less than 1.45.


4.0GHz is way out of the league for this 1800X, IMO down to 2 factors. Me being on air and due to this aspect the voltage requirement. It has just passed IBT AVX custom 13312MB with VID ~1.425V (VCORE slightly lower) doing another rerun to confirm. So on that basis, if I what as high a stability for 4.0GHz I envisage higher VID/VCORE.

A cooler CPU will tend to need less voltage, as leakage is occurring less, so we will experience better scaling. There are other characteristics that change with silicon being cooler, aiding scaling and stability.

I have opted to do Super IO Skew: Disabled as I see no performance loss or gain with this setting, I didn't expect it to either. Then why I disabled it was as the help string states disable if OC having an issue, so I do it as preemptive measure.

So far on other CPUs differing UEFI does not change CPU OC attained or aspects to it. I have only used the 1800X on a test UEFI and 9920 so far.


----------



## Timur Born

Did anyone clarify yet what Super IO Skew is supposed to do anyway?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Besides other information The Stilt has given and Elmor, Raja plus members experience shares, all should read OP here. here.
> 
> I have been fortunate enough to experience 3x R7 1700 and 1x R7 1800X and I can state the graph below is very good to reference, done by The Stilt.
> 
> 
> 
> My 1800X uses ~1.2V for 3600MHz.
> 
> All the 1700 CPUs were ~1V at 3000MHz.
> 
> Above are all base clock / PState 0.
> 
> Now when a 1700 is OC'd and voltage not changed at all, it will snap to ~1.1875V. Again 3600MHz ACB has not been an issues for that kinda voltage. That's pretty similar to a 1800X IMO. Next if I want 3.7GHz it's ~+50 to 75mV, so we're at ~1.23V. 3.8GHz is ~1.33-1.38V on the 1700 CPUs I have. The 1800X when OC'd snaps to ~1.35V and like the 1700 uses similar voltage.
> 
> Only difference so far is I can get a 1800X at 3.9GHz with better stability than a 1700. As the voltages for 1700 are IBT AVX custom 13312MB determined, I'll let you know where 1800X settles.
> Does your PWM cable power the fans via molex or header?


That Stilt guy is amazing! Is he working for Asus or something or an engineer? He is not allowed to stop whatever he is doing right now and keep up the good work









I just did run Realbench for an hour: 

I guess i am pretty stable at this point but to be sure i am going to run some other tests later this day.

My fans are directly connected to the 4-pin CPU header on the motherboard via 3 way 4-pin splitter. I had this setup when running Realbench and i didn't have any problems. I do run the pump on my fan controller at the moment so maybe it was just the pump? I sure hope so because its running quite cool and quiet at the same time now, the fans don't even have to ramp up when doing light stuff like browsing etc. The joys of having overkill radiator size i guess so in this case, size DOES matter lol.

Thnx again for the info man, much obliged


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Nope, a code 8 is not a thermal shutdown, as simple as that. It's more the equivalent of a blue screen. Your whole system keeps running when a code 8 happens, voltage is still applied to the CPU. A thermal shutdown cuts power from the CPU and most other parts of the system, a code 8 does not.
> 
> When a code 8 happens due to temperatures being too high with SenseMI Skew enabled then you already reached dangerous territory, especially during CPU idle times. At that point it likely should have done a thermal shutdown already, but wasn't allowed to due to skewing.
> 
> The hose didn't explode off that easily, it exploded off because the CPU's and trapped water's temperature increased towards the boiling point. Even CPU socket temp was well over 80°C then. And using the Power Saver profile with no CPU load present kept the CPU from crashing to code 8 while the temps went far above the supposed shutdown point already.


Alright i understand. But strange that i am stable at every benchmark and stresstest program i have on my PC but crash when gaming under low loads, makes no sense to me.
I am not saying that you are not right but its kinda strange to me, need to do more testing than i guess.
Sense MI skew is disabled in BIOS.

That sounds costly and very unfortunate that this happened. Did you kill any of your hardware when the hose exploded? This is the reason i might get an Aquacomputer Aquaero, this will not happen when you have set it up correctly. It sounds like a lot of money but if it can save your components from cooking to death or worse, its money well spend imo.


----------



## AndehX

Well, just did a cold boot this morning when I woke up and not surprisingly, it's still hanging on q-code 55. Took me about 15 resets before it decided to boot. So 9920 doesn't seem to have made any improvements to my situation at least. I using a very modest 3.7ghz overclock and set my memory to 2933mhz, that's pretty much it, lol.


----------



## gupsterg

@hurricane28

NP







.

Several members have asked does you fan splitter cable power the fans by molex or not?

Q-Code: 8 on low loads can also be a voltage undershooting.

For example on a R7 1700 I did ~30hrs+ back to back testing of 3.8GHz/3200MHz, then at low loads, practically idle it went Q-Code 8 intermittently. Bump of SOC from 0.950V to 0.975V fixed it for me, I can not say this is the fix for all.

When CPU is loaded the "power plane" seems to receive slightly higher voltage for all voltages compared with idle. Say I take a DMM reading of SOC, 1.8V PLL, DRAM, SB 1.05V at idle and then CPU loaded they differ. These voltages usually don't bounce at idle or load like CPU vcore can, so this is how I deemed the change was due to LL effect on "power plane".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Did anyone clarify yet what Super IO Skew is supposed to do anyway?


All I know is linked in this post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndehX*
> 
> Well, just did a cold boot this morning when I woke up and not surprisingly, it's still hanging on q-code 55. Took me about 15 resets before it decided to boot. So 9920 doesn't seem to have made any improvements to my situation at least. I using a very modest 3.7ghz overclock and set my memory to 2933mhz, that's pretty much it, lol.


In post 1 of thread is bug report form, fill it in so Elmor / Raja are aware of issue.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @hurricane28
> *Bump of SOC from 0.950V to 0.975V fixed it for me, I can not say this is the fix for all.*


This - depending on your CPU you may need even higher SOC for stability. My cpu will NOT boot with an soc below 1.13, it prefers 1.15 - 1.175. For me the higher the ram frequency the higher the soc needed to be. I can boot 3600MHz ram at 18-19-19-19-39 1T into Windows using 1.175 but it isn't stable. So I have settled for 3466 14-15-15-15-35 1T and all is fine with the world using an soc of 1.175. This also has to be applied with a higher vcore, for me, to achieve stability. Otherwise, I get a Code 8 crash.


----------



## gupsterg

Nah it was fine after that. Same CPU and rest HW later did 3333MHz Fast at 1.05V.

Another factor affecting SOC requirement besides RAM MHz is #dimms, single or dual sided, #GB.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndehX*
> 
> Well, just did a cold boot this morning when I woke up and not surprisingly, it's still hanging on q-code 55. Took me about 15 resets before it decided to boot. So 9920 doesn't seem to have made any improvements to my situation at least. I using a very modest 3.7ghz overclock and set my memory to 2933mhz, that's pretty much it, lol.


For me the only thing that helped to get rid of the failed memory training at cold boot is more voltage for either SOC or CPU.


----------



## Xevi

Correct, depends on the processor

SOC 1.08v, 1.35vdimm


----------



## AndehX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> For me the only thing that helped to get rid of the failed memory training at cold boot is more voltage for either SOC or CPU.


I'm already using 1.4v to get 3.7ghz stable so I don't think raising the cpu voltage further is an option. I could try playing with the SOC voltage though.

As for BCLK, the highest I can use is 107mhz otherwise my M.2 SSD isn't detected, even if I manually set it to GEN3 in the bios.... So I have no idea how I can use higher BCLK values without losing M.2 support.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I can try other cases. I'll think up a matrix. And maybe set SOC at 1.1 as I think some others have used.
> 
> We probably shouldn't make too much of when the error occurred without knowing just what patterns are being generated by GSAT. I really meant to just indicate roughly where I cancelled the test. If I had the time to wait out an entire hour, counting numbers of errors per hour would be better.
> 
> I assume from your lack of comment that you believe that the existing timing settings are benign enough to work with the right combo of procODT -- CLDO.


I did not comment on the timings because I thought you used timings and frequency that are stable on your system.
The way to test is to use stable parameters and only change one parameter, like PROCODT. At a stable system, you set a constant (CLDO_VDDP) and look for the effect of the variable (PROCODT) on stabilty, and It also can be done the other way by holding PROCODT as constant and change CLDO, otherwise no one can tell what is effecting stability.

What is interesting is that your PC could boot at 2 different and maybe non suitable PROCODT values. I'm sure that you had a doubt that it could boot at all using 630mV. I think that the most suitable CLDO_VDDP for your CPU may very well be 625mV to be exact, not 630mV, but what you are going to run your system at is up to you.

Thanks again for testing, interesting results, for me at least.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndehX*
> 
> I'm already using 1.4v to get 3.7ghz stable so I don't think raising the cpu voltage further is an option. I could try playing with the SOC voltage though.
> 
> As for BCLK, the highest I can use is 107mhz otherwise my M.2 SSD isn't detected, even if I manually set it to GEN3 in the bios.... So I have no idea how I can use higher BCLK values without losing M.2 support.


I suspect SOC was more impactful for me too. I just can't say for sure in hindsight. I have mine at 1.15V now. When I first got the system I started out with 0.95V while running the memory at 3200MHz and that was fine in the beginning (or so I thought). After a while failed memory training started to introduce itself and today, with The Stilt's fast 3200 timings, I need 1.15V to be stable and to prevent the cold boot "bug".


----------



## DSDV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> i use @The Stilt 3200 fast timings on a 2x16GB and its stable at procodt 68.6ohm.
> in the new 9920 uefi you can find all this profiles


Isnt there another option ?
i want to stay on my 1403 for now its all stable.

But i cant export ptofiles atc anymore because its buggy and says ntfs not allowed despite its fat32 or exfat


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndehX*
> 
> I'm already using 1.4v to get 3.7ghz stable so I don't think raising the cpu voltage further is an option. I could try playing with the SOC voltage though.
> 
> As for BCLK, the highest I can use is 107mhz otherwise my M.2 SSD isn't detected, even if I manually set it to GEN3 in the bios.... So I have no idea how I can use higher BCLK values without losing M.2 support.


Set the same value for DRAM boot and Dram V 1.4V on both
Try to set a ProcODT 80ohm-should work for B-die and Hynix without changing other resistance
If your Dram its Hynix try to use @The Stilt timings for Hynix(few hours ago he post this)
Like others suggest already set SOC to 1.1V.
Try to use the CPU at stock so you can eliminate this variable,until you see that q55 is gone


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> Isnt there another option ?
> i want to stay on my 1403 for now its all stable.
> 
> But i cant export ptofiles atc anymore because its buggy and says ntfs not allowed despite its fat32 or exfat


B-die
Hynix
9920 its the same if not a little better for me
i just have a msg on the screen when i reboot the pc,exactly after post sound
EVALUATION COPY - don't know why i have that msg but anyway


----------



## DSDV

Guys i noticed sth very strange.

I never got cold boot issiues in none of the uefiversions i used.
it either bootloops at first try or it worked well.

But since i sold one of my ssds and no only have 1 sshd and 1 hdd left i get cold boot issues nearly every boot sometimes even at restart.

Why is a "missing" ssd causing such trouble ?

Ps the os still is on my m.2 ssd


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Tried to install Windows 7 today, no luck getting my keyboard/mouse working after the install. Any way to get them working?


Just in case you are still looking for the work around that i mentioned, I have finally found a link to the Asus EZ Installer download on their site:

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/ASUS_EZInstaller_V10311_20170407.zip?_ga=2.173252775.586171884.1500750664-938783727.1490383949

Just follow the instructions when the program opens by directing it to the Win 7 ISO image and it will make a bootable USB with the relevant peripheral drivers. There's a delay when you get to the Win 7 setup screen with language and keyboard selection but it will load.


----------



## AndehX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> Set the same value for DRAM boot and Dram V 1.4V on both
> Try to set a ProcODT 80ohm-should work for B-die and Hynix without changing other resistance
> If your Dram its Hynix try to use @The Stilt timings for Hynix(few hours ago he post this)
> Like others suggest already set SOC to 1.1V.
> Try to use the CPU at stock so you can eliminate this variable,until you see that q55 is gone


Well I tried his Hynix AFR extreme timings and they failed, although his safe settings have alowed my 3000mhz kit to run at 3200mhz, which is good.
I'll try setting my CPU to stock and see if it helps with the q-code 55


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Ran it at 3.8:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> run at 3925 and 3466 stilts timings on 9920


NIce! Generates a bit of heat too.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I can try other cases. I'll think up a matrix. And maybe set SOC at 1.1 as I think some others have used.
> 
> We probably shouldn't make too much of when the error occurred without knowing just what patterns are being generated by GSAT. I really meant to just indicate roughly where I cancelled the test. If I had the time to wait out an entire hour, counting numbers of errors per hour would be better.
> 
> I assume from your lack of comment that you believe that the existing timing settings are benign enough to work with the right combo of procODT -- CLDO.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not comment on the timings because I thought you used timings and frequency that are stable on your system.
> The way to test is to use stable parameters and only change one parameter, like PROCODT. At a stable system, you set a constant (CLDO_VDDP) and look for the effect of the variable (PROCODT) on stabilty, and It also can be done the other way by holding PROCODT as constant and change CLDO, otherwise no one can tell what is effecting stability.
> 
> What is interesting is that your PC could boot at 2 different and maybe non suitable PROCODT values. I'm sure that you had a doubt that it could boot at all using 630mV. I think that the most suitable CLDO_VDDP for your CPU may very well be 625mV to be exact, not 630mV, but what you are going to run your system at is up to you.
> 
> Thanks again for testing, interesting results, for me at least.
Click to expand...

There are no stable settings, as I would define them, for me at 3333. There have been some settings that booted yesterday that were not stable. My 3200 settings are stable, and those were relaxed in some areas (but still running C14) before testing 3333. There is not much point, in my view, running a 4% higher frequency if the timings have to be slower by 7% or more.

Here are the results of this morning's testing. ODT was at 96 ohms. Vsoc was at 1.09375 (this is lower than is running at Auto on my 3200 saved BIOS configuration). CLDO values ranging from 630 through 930, every 50, plus a 975 test caused a repeated F9 loop. That is, there was no successful POST for any of them. I also tried Auto CLDO and The Stilt's safe (for 2 x8) 3333 timings. F9 loop. There were no soft F9s. That is, in my experience there can be unsuccessful training loops followed by a successful one culminating in a POST that allows booting the OS, but stability issues can be detected. Slamming into an F9 with 3 beeps one after the other is pretty much an assertion of "no way in Heck am I going to POST with these crap settings."

As a retro check, I reloaded my 3200 settings I had saved in profile 1, posted without agony, booted normally, and GSAT is now running -- so far without an error.

What we have been told so far is that CLDO can move the memory hole and nothing more. It seems to me that if I am not in a memory hole at 3200 with CLDO at 950 mV, and there is a presumed memory hole at 3333, the amount of CLDO change needed to move the hole away from 3333 should not be high. I think it more likely that I need to play around the 910 voltage rather than the 625 region, and obviously move procODT down from 96.

More tests in the fullness of time.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> NIce! Generates a bit of heat too.


A bit is an understatement









It's up there with IBT AVX and Prime for me.


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> NIce! Generates a bit of heat too.


7822 points @ 39x and Stilt's 3333 fast preset


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> @hurricane28
> Off topic,if you don't power the fans from a molex,be careful,you are almost to the limit
> each of your fan use 3,6 W / 0,3 A MAX
> asus says that CPU FAN 12W / 1 A max


Thnx for the warning but i think its okay.

I still have some headroom left.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> There are no stable settings, as I would define them, for me at 3333. There have been some settings that booted yesterday that were not stable. My 3200 settings are stable, and those were relaxed in some areas (but still running C14) before testing 3333. There is not much point, in my view, running a 4% higher frequency if the timings have to be slower by 7% or more.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the results of this morning's testing. ODT was at 96 ohms. Vsoc was at 1.09375 (this is lower than is running at Auto on my 3200 saved BIOS configuration). CLDO values ranging from 630 through 930, every 50, plus a 975 test caused a repeated F9 loop. That is, there was no successful POST for any of them. I also tried Auto CLDO and The Stilt's safe (for 2 x8) 3333 timings. F9 loop. There were no soft F9s. That is, in my experience there can be unsuccessful training loops followed by a successful one culminating in a POST that allows booting the OS, but stability issues can be detected. Slamming into an F9 with 3 beeps one after the other is pretty much an assertion of "no way in Heck am I going to POST with these crap settings."
> 
> As a retro check, I reloaded my 3200 settings I had saved in profile 1, posted without agony, booted normally, and GSAT is now running -- so far without an error.
> 
> What we have been told so far is that CLDO can move the memory hole and nothing more. It seems to me that if I am not in a memory hole at 3200 with CLDO at 950 mV, and there is a presumed memory hole at 3333, the amount of CLDO change needed to move the hole away from 3333 should not be high. I think it more likely that I need to play around the 910 voltage rather than the 625 region, and obviously move procODT down from 96.
> 
> More tests in the fullness of time.


Scaling of CLDO would be better by 10mV at a time, that is 625mV, 635mV, 645mV....etc.
My R5 scales as 868mV, 878mV....etc.

Good luck with the tests.


----------



## hurricane28

Need little benchmark, this is my result:



I don't know if this is a good score but its sure fun to run


----------



## Frikencio

Tweaked some Slits 3333 timings and called it "Extreme"



CLDO: Auto
PROCODT: Auto
VSOC: 1.10v (LLC3)
VRAM: 1.4v

GearDownMode: Enabled (need to test it more, cause*d* BSOD last time I used it with 1.35v RAM)

What is *tCKE* and should I have it as low?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Tweaked some Slits 3333 timings and called it "Extreme"
> 
> 
> 
> CLDO: Auto
> PROCODT: Auto
> VSOC: 1.10v (LLC3)
> VRAM: 1.4v
> 
> GearDownMode: Enabled (need to test it more, cause*d* BSOD last time I used it with 1.35v RAM)
> 
> What is *tCKE* and should I have it as low?[


Dont get me wrong but i would test it longer then ~120%. See my prev. posts. Running 400% is even not enough. I got the most errors after ~500%.

Good luck!


----------



## Frikencio

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Dont get me wrong but i would test it longer then ~120%. See my prev. posts. Running 400% is even not enough. I got the most errors after ~500%.
> 
> Good luck!






Ok i will, I did only +100% because when my RAM is unstable i get the errors at 0-2%.

Will test it and post them.


----------



## lcbbcl

Its normal to throttle just 1 core and his thread?
i was using p95 and my Tdie reach 79C (Spain ***),all the cores threads was 100% and this was 1% to 15%

@The Stiltwhere i can download your rev for RTC,mine its not showing BGSalt


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> Its normal to throttle just 1 core and his thread?
> i was using p95 and my Tdie reach 79C (Spain ***),all the cores threads was 100% and this was 1% to 15%
> 
> @The Stiltwhere i can download your rev for RTC,mine its not showing BGSalt


Most likely, that thread failed.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> Its normal to throttle just 1 core and his thread?
> i was using p95 and my Tdie reach 79C (Spain ***),all the cores threads was 100% and this was 1% to 15%
> 
> @The Stiltwhere i can download your rev for RTC,mine its not showing BGSalt


It is likely that:

Prime95 encountered a fatal error and that Thread worker stopped. Check Prime95 window.

79C is perfectly okay (if the measurement is correct)


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Most likely, that thread failed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> It is likely that:
> 
> Prime95 encountered a fatal error and that Thread worker stopped. Check Prime95 window.
> 
> 79C is perfectly okay (if the measurement is correct)


Self-test 448K passed!
Self-test 448K passed!
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.4892396694, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
yes you are right guys,i will bump a notch vcore.


----------



## Sufferage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thought some of you guys might be interested in this:
> 
> math_bench_extreme.zip 432k .zip file


Nice, thx









Once again, Win 7 beats the crap outta Win 10...3.8GHz, Xtreme RAM timings...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> A bit is an understatement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's up there with IBT AVX and Prime for me.


same here. THe score is very thread count dependent score (eg, a 5.2 7700K scores 7150s) but if your cpu gets thru it successfully and with acceptable temps, the system is stable enough for just about anything.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> 7822 points @ 39x and Stilt's 3333 fast preset
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I need to compare different ram settngs, but needless to say the rig is good for Boinc after this.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Need little benchmark, this is my result:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if this is a good score but its sure fun to run


great score! Just keep an eye on temps during the run. The AVX application can be brutal.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sufferage*
> 
> Nice, thx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Once again, Win 7 beats the crap outta Win 10.*..3.8GHz, Xtreme RAM timings...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


most any compute test, W7 is always better... and XP can be better yet.








Just too many background processes in W10.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> There are no stable settings, as I would define them, for me at 3333. There have been some settings that booted yesterday that were not stable. My 3200 settings are stable, and those were relaxed in some areas (but still running C14) before testing 3333. There is not much point, in my view, running a 4% higher frequency if the timings have to be slower by 7% or more.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the results of this morning's testing. ODT was at 96 ohms. Vsoc was at 1.09375 (this is lower than is running at Auto on my 3200 saved BIOS configuration). CLDO values ranging from 630 through 930, every 50, plus a 975 test caused a repeated F9 loop. That is, there was no successful POST for any of them. I also tried Auto CLDO and The Stilt's safe (for 2 x8) 3333 timings. F9 loop. There were no soft F9s. That is, in my experience there can be unsuccessful training loops followed by a successful one culminating in a POST that allows booting the OS, but stability issues can be detected. Slamming into an F9 with 3 beeps one after the other is pretty much an assertion of "no way in Heck am I going to POST with these crap settings."
> 
> As a retro check, I reloaded my 3200 settings I had saved in profile 1, posted without agony, booted normally, and GSAT is now running -- so far without an error.
> 
> What we have been told so far is that CLDO can move the memory hole and nothing more. It seems to me that if I am not in a memory hole at 3200 with CLDO at 950 mV, and there is a presumed memory hole at 3333, the amount of CLDO change needed to move the hole away from 3333 should not be high. I think it more likely that I need to play around the 910 voltage rather than the 625 region, and obviously move procODT down from 96.
> 
> More tests in the fullness of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scaling of CLDO would be better by 10mV at a time, that is 625mV, 635mV, 645mV....etc.
> My R5 scales as 868mV, 878mV....etc.
> 
> Good luck with the tests.
Click to expand...

OK, I'll do 10 mV around 625 and 910 and see what happens for 80 and 68.6 ohms, just in case there is any life there.

In other news, it looks like The Stilt's 3333 timings are working for some with 2 x 8 DRAM and in at least one case here, with auto procODT and CLDO.

No errors in the previously mentioned one-hour GSAT 3200 retro run.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> OK, I'll do 10 mV around 625 and 910 and see what happens for 80 and 68.6 ohms, just in case there is any life there.
> 
> In other news, it looks like The Stilt's 3333 timings are working for some with 2 x 8 DRAM and in at least one case here, with auto procODT and CLDO.
> 
> No errors in the previously mentioned one-hour GSAT 3200 retro run.


You don't have to do it for me. Your last tests was enough for me.

But if would like to try running CLDO tests, then do it systematic by choosing the most stable RAM frequency, RAM timings, PROCODT...etc. This way you can find the most suitable CLDO value, otherwise you are just wasting your time. You may ask what the benefit will be, the answer is: more stable system and lower voltages across the board.


----------



## lcbbcl

I think that i found the problem for my core crash under p95.
I was browsing youtube at the same time,and at x time i got a small freze,was then when a core crash.
I replicate 3 times this,and now my pc runs ok with p95 without chrome opened.
Luky that my wife was not here when i found this,she its able to put p95 at stratup.


----------



## Jpmboy

1600X @ 3950. 3466c14 ram Bios 9920, p-state OC



about the same as my 5.2 7700K w/ 4133c17 ram.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> I think that i found the problem for my core crash under p95.
> I was browsing youtube at the same time,and at x time i got a small freze,was then when a core crash.
> I replicate 3 times this,and now my pc runs ok with p95 without chrome opened.
> Luky that my wife was not here when i found this,she its able to put p95 at stratup.


P95 should not fail even if you use the PC simultaneously (YouTube for example)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> P95 should not fail even if you use the PC simultaneously (YouTube for example)


depends on the amount of ram committed and paging load that may result.


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> P95 should not fail even if you use the PC simultaneously (YouTube for example)


Then i have other problem,and i believe its for time when i see this on this CPU having few months already.
Yesterday i reinstalled my wintrash 10,i might miss something?power its high performance.Drivers only usb and chip-set.
Its Hwinfo reading Cpu Vid correct?
In Uefi i have offset +0.03175
Hwinfo
CPU VID 1.331V
CPU Core Voltage 1.387V
1.35+0.03175=1.3817V its what CPU Core Voltage


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> Then i have other problem,and i believe its for time when i see this on this CPU having few months already.
> Yesterday i reinstalled my wintrash 10,i might miss something?power its high performance.Drivers only usb and chipset


Prime95 Blend or Custom with high RAM usage could be a CPU or RAM issue
Prime95 small FFt is most likely a CPU issue
Prime95 in-place large FTT is most likely a CPU issue but can be RAM too

Blend or Custom could cause, if using all the available RAM, problems when the pagefile is used.

And all the above can be caused by the PSU and many other things if everything else works fine. That is why we always use more than 1 stress test...


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Prime95 Blend or Custom with high RAM usage could be a CPU or RAM issue
> Prime95 small FFt is most likely a CPU issue
> Prime95 in-place large FTT is most likely a CPU issue but can be RAM too
> 
> Blend or Custom could cause, if using all the available RAM, problems when the pagefile is used.
> 
> And all the above can be caused by the PSU and many other things if everything else works fine. That is why we always use more than 1 stress test...


I used Blend,but i won't call 2Gb ram used ,to be alot
Now is start to have serious problems,just starting p95 i get instant
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.


----------



## gupsterg

*3.9GHz 3466MHz The Stilt Preset*

IBT AVX Custom 13312MB during.



Wall meter plug ~330W total rig inc screen (idle: ~95W), highest read I've seen so far







.

IBT AVX end 5 loops



I have no thermal or voltage headroom left IMO 







, this is it for comparable MAX OC on 1800X to 3x R7 1700, it achieves ~100MHz more only for me. I don't think I can lower any voltages unless I exclude IBT AVX / Y-Cruncher (gotta do reruns of these). Memtest, x264, RB Stress mode can use lower voltages. Gonna use PC for bit as is before do reruns of IBT / Y-Crunch.

Krieg Math CPU Benchmark



CB15 no PB



AIDA64



Current settings for IBT AVX custom 13312MB pass 5 loops.

9920_X_3.9_3466_S_setting.txt 19k .txt file


AMD CBS:-

i) PState 0 3900MHz, Global C-State Control: Enabled
ii) BankGroupSwap: Disabled
iii) BankGroupSwapAlt: Enabled

CPU: R7 1800X Batch: UA 1710SUS
RAM: F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
MOBO: C6H rev1.03
UEFI: 9920
HSF: TR Archon IB-E X2 2x TY143


----------



## lcbbcl

So stupidity always will charge you in some way.
I forgot to disable Core Performance Boots under AMD CBS.


----------



## Phoenix85

Hello gupsterg,

sry for offtopic but where can I get that nice background picture you have?

Do some of you have problems with OC of memory and after you shutdown the PC and restart it cold on next day it takes like 15 reboots until it start with DDR4 1833 or 2133?


----------



## jdown

Was somebody already able to get more than 2933MHz stable from a double rank Hynix A-die 32gb? I was only able to sharpen the timings instead of getting a higher clock rate.
Used Ram: CMU32GX4M2C3200C16
16-18-18-36 / trc 54
tRAS 36
tRRD_S 6
tRRD_L 9
tRFC1 559
tRFC 2 415
tRFC4 255
tFAW 36
with 96 Ohm ProcODT

Geardown disabled
Command Rate 2T

@The Stilt: Could you make for users of this type of chip also a preset? I would really appreciate it!


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> So stupidity always will charge you in some way.
> I forgot to disable Core Performance Boots under AMD CBS.


The Auto setting will also disable CPB.


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdown*
> 
> Was somebody already able to get more than 2933MHz stable from a double rank Hynix A-die 32gb? I was only able to sharpen the timings instead of getting a higher clock rate.
> Used Ram: CMU32GX4M2C3200C16
> 16-18-18-36 / trc 54
> tRAS 36
> tRRD_S 6
> tRRD_L 9
> tRFC1 559
> tRFC 2 415
> tRFC4 255
> tFAW 36
> with 96 Ohm ProcODT
> 
> Geardown disabled
> Command Rate 2T
> 
> @The Stilt: Could you make for users of this type of chip also a preset? I would really appreciate it!


He already have but for SR try
i have DR B-die and work perfect his timings from SR,just that a DR can't OC for moment so high as SR


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> same here. THe score is very thread count dependent score (eg, a 5.2 7700K scores 7150s) but if your cpu gets thru it successfully and with acceptable temps, the system is stable enough for just about anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to compare different ram settngs, but needless to say the rig is good for Boinc after this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great score! Just keep an eye on temps during the run. The AVX application can be brutal.
> most any compute test, W7 is always better... and XP can be better yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just too many background processes in W10.


Thnx man, temps i do not have to worry about with my 360 mm radiator. Highest temp i saw was 56 c during the whole test and fans didn't even spin up.

Thnx for the warning though


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> OK, I'll do 10 mV around 625 and 910 and see what happens for 80 and 68.6 ohms, just in case there is any life there.
> 
> In other news, it looks like The Stilt's 3333 timings are working for some with 2 x 8 DRAM and in at least one case here, with auto procODT and CLDO.
> 
> No errors in the previously mentioned one-hour GSAT 3200 retro run.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to do it for me. Your last tests was enough for me.
> 
> But if would like to try running CLDO tests, then do it systematic by choosing the most stable RAM frequency, RAM timings, PROCODT...etc. This way you can find the most suitable CLDO value, otherwise you are just wasting your time. You may ask what the benefit will be, the answer is: more stable system and lower voltages across the board.
Click to expand...

Working a (re)discovery now. When I tested CLDO Auto, 910 +/- 10, and 625 +/- 10 at 80 and 68.6 ohms, using The Stilt's Safe 3333 timing, I got F9 loops for all cases. But I had temporary ******ation and forgot that this BIOS (reportedly and in my previous experience) seemingly doesn't like 1T with Gear Down disabled, which is inherent in The Stilt's parameters for these tests.

In contrast, I'm running GSAT for 610 by 68.8 at the moment with Gear Down enabled. Error at 410s, not that different from yesterday's results. Now I will plow through variations in the two parameters to see if there is one that is more stable.

Edit: I see that the last reported parameters from gupsterg show he is successfully using GD disabled.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Working a (re)discovery now. When I tested CLDO Auto, 910 +/- 10, and 625 +/- 10 at 80 and 68.6 ohms, using The Stilt's Safe 3333 timing, I got F9 loops for all cases. But I had temporary ******ation and forgot that this BIOS (reportedly and in my previous experience) seemingly doesn't like 1T with Gear Down disabled, which is inherent in The Stilt's parameters for these tests.
> 
> In contrast, I'm running GSAT for 610 by 68.8 at the moment with Gear Down enabled. Error at 410s, not that different from yesterday's results. Now I will plow through variations in the two parameters to see if there is one that is more stable.


GearDown is 1.5T?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1600X @ 3950. 3466c14 ram Bios 9920, p-state OC
> 
> 
> 
> about the same as my 5.2 7700K w/ 4133c17 ram.


I get 100 points more on the 1600 with 100 MHz lower clock speed. Perhaps your's isn't stable enough?


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I get 100 points more on the 1600 with 100 MHz lower clock speed. Perhaps your's isn't stable enough?


tFAW looks very low there and tRC could be 42.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Working a (re)discovery now. When I tested CLDO Auto, 910 +/- 10, and 625 +/- 10 at 80 and 68.6 ohms, using The Stilt's Safe 3333 timing, I got F9 loops for all cases. But I had temporary ******ation and forgot that this BIOS (reportedly and in my previous experience) seemingly doesn't like 1T with Gear Down disabled, which is inherent in The Stilt's parameters for these tests.
> 
> In contrast, I'm running GSAT for 610 by 68.8 at the moment with Gear Down enabled. Error at 410s, not that different from yesterday's results. Now I will plow through variations in the two parameters to see if there is one that is more stable.
> 
> 
> 
> GearDown is 1.5T?
Click to expand...

That's just a simplification. Gear Down enabled is 2T on commands, 1T on data (so I've been told).


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> That's just a simplification. Gear Down enabled is 2T on commands, 1T on data (so I've been told).


What a mystery, when I tried to disable, it gave me BSOD right after POST.

BTW, why does my Q-Code changes to "OC" when the Windows login screen appears?

That Q-Code is new to me (but system works ok).


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> What a mystery, when I tried to disable, it gave me BSOD right after POST.
> 
> BTW, why does my Q-Code changes to "OC" when the Windows login screen appears?
> 
> That Q-Code is new to me (but system works ok).


I had that in 2 occasions
1 when i used ryzen master,after you apply the profile
2 when i had dram unstable oc


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenix85*
> 
> Hello gupsterg,
> 
> sry for offtopic but where can I get that nice background picture you have?


Via google term *ryzen wallpaper* > Images > Size large

https://i.redd.it/zmtgcywn8vky.png

https://i.redd.it/7enpnqb3nw4y.jpg

https://i.redd.it/iczq2bkhv89y.png

https://i.redd.it/3b0450np85ny.png

https://i.redd.it/k9rbunsx1miy.jpg
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenix85*
> 
> Do some of you have problems with OC of memory and after you shutdown the PC and restart it cold on next day it takes like 15 reboots until it start with DDR4 1833 or 2133?


UEFI prior to 9943 I was ~3200MHz and having rare issue, 1x Q-Code: F9. After UEFI 9943 ~3333MHz, I was having issue, rarely 1x Q-Code F9. On 9920 none so far, now on 3466MHz, but differing CPU







. I believe 9920 will be fine if I went back to other CPU as the test UEFI used same extra training at post and I was on my other CPU, no issues.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Alright i understand. But strange that i am stable at every benchmark and stresstest program i have on my PC but crash when gaming under low loads, makes no sense to me.
> I am not saying that you are not right but its kinda strange to me, need to do more testing than i guess.
> Sense MI skew is disabled in BIOS.


In that case your overclock is unstable, at least at the temps your CPU is reaching. Thermal shutdown happens at Tctl = 115°C.
Quote:


> That sounds costly and very unfortunate that this happened. Did you kill any of your hardware when the hose exploded? This is the reason i might get an Aquacomputer Aquaero, this will not happen when you have set it up correctly. It sounds like a lot of money but if it can save your components from cooking to death or worse, its money well spend imo.


No components were destroyed, maybe because a good part of the liquid shot out of the chassis which had its left panel open. Some went on my display and wall, fortunately I wasn't sitting there when it happened.

That being said, it was not entirely "unfortunate". I deliberately turned off the AIO pump to test what happens when Sense MI Skew is enabled with default values while the computer is sitting idle (especially unattended). So it was a controlled test that fortunately cost me nothing, because Arctic sent me a used replacement, even though I told them straight away that I turned off the pump myself.

Asus now turned off Sense MI Skew by default and Arctic think about strengthening the hose attachment.


----------



## Timur Born

Did anyone notice that crazy 3333-C10 1.9 V preset? For me it does POST, but not boot into Windows. Now I wonder why it was added, and whether this means that someone at Asus got this working!?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx man, temps i do not have to worry about with my 360 mm radiator. Highest temp i saw was 56 c during the whole test and fans didn't even spin up.
> 
> Thnx for the warning though


lol- warning after you ran the bench.
nah - the system is fully tested stable. most likely the low score is due to c-states, balanced power and the loading time for each module + OS krap.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> tFAW looks very low there and tRC could be 42.


JEDEC timing is FAW = 4 x RRD as a minimun, and frankly RAS is what's probably too low.. the RAS window needs to be open for the entire time it takes to complete CAS+RCD(RD/WR)+ tRTP ~ 34 give or take a board-based offset on RAS.
Could be that this chipset won't handle FAW that low, but the ram is GSAT and HCI stable (1 h and 1000%).








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Did anyone notice that crazy 3333-C10 1.9 V preset? For me it does POST, but not boot into Windows. Now I wonder why it was added, and whether this means that someone at Asus got this working!?


that's a benching preset - unlikely to be stable and may require you to lower windows to 4096 bytes (mimicking a 32bit OS).


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Did anyone notice that crazy 3333-C10 1.9 V preset? For me it does POST, but not boot into Windows. Now I wonder why it was added, and whether this means that someone at Asus got this working!?


For extreme cooled situations, ie dry ice / LN2, link.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> For extreme cooled situations, ie dry ice / LN2.


may not need cryogenic on the cpu (eg, 4000c12 on the M8I and 270 APEX do not). these benching timings on most rog boards (like the 270 Apex, R5E-10 etc) will require tuning for each cpu and board, but can get ya started with ext OC.


----------



## gupsterg

, I added Raja's post link to last post as that was what I had read







.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I added Raja's post link to last post as that was what I had read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


yeah - the load on the IMC and necessary adjustment of other voltages to help the 1.9+V vdimm can benefit from controlled temps, but there's no issues booting these with a=mbient cooling on most ROGs... if the ram and board are capable. And many times, the board may be the limiting factor. Some of these guys test a dozen boards BEFORE selecting the one for binning sticks for the best scaling to get the benching speeds and timings.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sufferage*
> 
> Nice, thx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, Win 7 beats the crap outta Win 10...3.8GHz, Xtreme RAM timings...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


My Windows 10 scores are better than your WIndows 7....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Dont get me wrong but i would test it longer then ~120%. See my prev. posts. Running 400% is even not enough. I got the most errors after ~500%.
> 
> Good luck!


Don't have time to do more than 550%... will do more later.


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Hmm, i cant really talk to much about ProcODT, it was never a real problem for me! Till few bios before i never touched the ProcODT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran 3200mhz for long time! For now im setting 53.3Ohm as default, also tried 60Ohm with no difference for me.
> 
> Maybe it will be when i try 3600Mhz. For now its fine for 3466Mhz TT! Will share results and info tonight!
> So keep following this thread and lets us know if you have more luck with your tweaks!


I let memtest86 v4 run 1 pass that took 2hr with 3.2ghz no single problem but Prime95 large ffts crashes in about 5 mins! And I've overvolted everything to pretty high in order to nail the problem down. Cpu vcore 1.4v llc5, soc voltage 1.23, dram 1.5v, pll v1.8 v1.9 and still first core fails in under 5 minutes.... when My ram is at 2666mhz, large ffts crashed in about 2.3h .... I'm starting to run out of ideas :'/ my cpu + soc power consumption is 170watts under prime95 with these settings.. It should be a lot more than stable already :/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> I let memtest86 v4 run 1 pass that took 2hr with 3.2ghz no single problem but Prime95 large ffts crash in about 5 mins! And I've overvolted everything to pretty high in order to nail the problem down. Cpu vcore 1.4v llc5, soc voltage 1.23, dram 1.5v, pll v1.8 v1.9.... when My ram is at 2666mhz, large ffts crashed in about 2.3h .... I'm starting to run out of ideas :'/ my cpu + soc power consumption is 170watts under prime95 with these settings.. It should be a lot more than stable already :/


memtest86 really only tells you if the sticks are functional, not whethher the timings/freq are stable. Use HCi memtest, or GSAT (with windows BASH to avoid making a linux install)


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> I let memtest86 v4 run 1 pass that took 2hr with 3.2ghz no single problem but Prime95 large ffts crashes in about 5 mins! And I've overvolted everything to pretty high in order to nail the problem down. Cpu vcore 1.4v llc5, soc voltage 1.23, dram 1.5v, pll v1.8 v1.9.... when My ram is at 2666mhz, large ffts crashed in about 2.3h .... I'm starting to run out of ideas :'/ my cpu + soc power consumption is 170watts under prime95 with these settings.. It should be a lot more than stable already :/


my CPU+SOC Power was max 181W and ofc with less less V to CPU,RAM,SOC
First of all Load default settings in UEFI and start test 1 by 1 CPU and RAM


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> In that case your overclock is unstable, at least at the temps your CPU is reaching. Thermal shutdown happens at Tctl = 115°C.
> No components were destroyed, maybe because a good part of the liquid shot out of the chassis which had its left panel open. Some went on my display and wall, fortunately I wasn't sitting there when it happened.
> 
> That being said, it was not entirely "unfortunate". I deliberately turned off the AIO pump to test what happens when Sense MI Skew is enabled with default values while the computer is sitting idle (especially unattended). So it was a controlled test that fortunately cost me nothing, because Arctic sent me a used replacement, even though I told them straight away that I turned off the pump myself.
> 
> Asus now turned off Sense MI Skew by default and Arctic think about strengthening the hose attachment.


No it is not...

I explain this again... it was due to over heating because my fans and pump wasn't running when i got the 96 c temp... I am on 360 mm radiator and under full load i don't go beyond 55 c depending on the ambient of course. Overclock can get unstable at 96 c which caused the code 8. I tested my overclock every possible program and it passed for several hours without over heating or other problems.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol- warning after you ran the bench.
> nah - the system is fully tested stable. most likely the low score is due to c-states, balanced power and the loading time for each module + OS krap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JEDEC timing is FAW = 4 x RRD as a minimun, and frankly RAS is what's probably too low.. the RAS window needs to be open for the entire time it takes to complete CAS+RCD(RD/WR)+ tRTP ~ 34 give or take a board-based offset on RAS.
> Could be that this chipset won't handle FAW that low, but the ram is GSAT and HCI stable (1 h and 1000%).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's a benching preset - unlikely to be stable and may require you to lower windows to 4096 bytes (mimicking a 32bit OS).


Ah alright then. I had to overclock via Pstated before too but thanks to the new BIOS i no longer have to which is a breeze. Yeah, it can be all kinds of settings and Windows 10 has so much crap build in that i still find some after 2 years of using it lol.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - the load on the IMC and necessary adjustment of other voltages to help the 1.9+V vdimm can benefit from controlled temps, but there's no issues booting these with a=mbient cooling on most ROGs... if the ram and board are capable. And many times, the board may be the limiting factor. Some of these guys test a dozen boards BEFORE selecting the one for binning sticks for the best scaling to get the benching speeds and timings.


So binning boards is going on, I once saw mention of this on HWBot and then in Elmor's OC guide it's like CPU/RAM/MOBO sample determine max RAM OC. When I saw mobo listed there I though ahh so there is some difference between same boards. Have you experienced it first hand?


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> memtest86 really only tells you if the sticks are functional, not whethher the timings/freq are stable. Use HCi memtest, or GSAT (with windows BASH to avoid making a linux install)


okie dokie, I'll give it a try but at least I can be relieved that Cpu voltage is not the problem for cpu,









btw just an idea but can only for example one or two low subtimings that my sticks don't like cause crashes and this fast and can It also randomly appear like fpu, cpu and cache only stress tests, small ffts is a lot more stable (than large in place ffts). Haven't notice crashes on small ffts.

Four main timings aren't problem, in my tests they don't affect stability at all even cl17.18.18.42.


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> memtest86 really only tells you if the sticks are functional, not whethher the timings/freq are stable. Use HCi memtest, or GSAT (with windows BASH to avoid making a linux install)


Yep using hci memtest I got "memtest has detected that your computer cannot accurately store data in RAM", If I could just figure out what timing resistance or something is causing it :/

even at default timings I get almost the same as stilt fast or safe 3200 preset :/ :/ and this ram has problems even with 2666 MHZ little bit







I have Trident Z 2*16gb cl14 3200mhz)


----------



## Wolfy PC

With 9920 I cannot turn on my computer anymore.................. It just try and then turn off


----------



## Pimpmuckl

How does GSAT treat you guys? Had no errors for two hours through Windows Bash but crashed on streaming with x264.


----------



## datspike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimpmuckl*
> 
> How does GSAT treat you guys? Had no errors for two hours through Windows Bash but crashed on streaming with x264.


Try testing with HCI memtest. As Praz has mentioned in this post GSAT will only show memory specific errors, but HCI memtest also picks up any IMC errors.


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> What a mystery, when I tried to disable, it gave me BSOD right after POST.
> 
> BTW, why does my Q-Code changes to "OC" when the Windows login screen appears?
> 
> That Q-Code is new to me (but system works ok).


It says OC when it's in OC mode, nothing wrong with that. I get this when i apply settings in the Zenstates app. It has also been mentioned previously in this thread


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> So binning boards is going on, I once saw mention of this on HWBot and then in Elmor's OC guide it's like CPU/RAM/MOBO sample determine max RAM OC. When I saw mobo listed there I though ahh so there is some difference between same boards. Have you experienced it first hand?


I have not binned a basket of boards in quite a while.but at the meet 2 weeks ago, there were lots of complaints about the need to with x266 and the new 370 boards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Yep using hci memtest I got "memtest has detected that your computer cannot accurately store data in RAM", If I could just figure out what timing resistance or something is causing it :/
> 
> even at default timings I get almost the same as stilt fast or safe 3200 preset :/ :/ and this ram has problems even with 2666 MHZ little bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have Trident Z 2*16gb cl14 3200mhz)


need more info. post into bios with a fat 32 formatted USB i any usb port. on each relevant bios page hit F12 to drop a screenshot to the USB. continue to windows (esC key) select the files, rt click > send to> compressed zip folder, post that folder here using the paperclip tool in the editor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimpmuckl*
> 
> How does GSAT treat you guys? Had no errors for two hours through Windows Bash but crashed on streaming with x264.


why would you think that is the ram? run hci or load up realbench to the max ram you have ands run it for 1 hour.

@elmor - hey bud, not to be a PIA, but that glitch that sets vcore to 1.7V when switching from offset to manual vcore mode happens with 9920 also.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> It says OC when it's in OC mode, nothing wrong with that. I get this when i apply settings in the Zenstates app. It has also been mentioned previously in this thread


But I cannot undo what I did with that app, I cannot change my speed it will always default to 3800.

How can I exit this status?


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> But I cannot undo what I did with that app, I cannot change my speed it will always default to 3800.
> 
> How can I exit this status?


Ok I just disabled AsusZsSrv from Services.msc and it is now giving me a code 24.

BTW has anyone did a 3600 CL14 RAM OC yet?


----------



## diaaablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfy PC*
> 
> With 9920 I cannot turn on my computer anymore.................. It just try and then turn off


CMOS Reset.

Well, so far I've found that [email protected] working great with no errors in testmem5 and Win memory diagnostic. For some reasons memtest86 doesn't starts. My system is now pretty stable, but I don't happy with Copy Speed. What timings I should decrease for copy improvement, guys? Will be appreciated for any advice








Few annoying things: when return from sleep mode, CPU Tdie losing offset and my coolers driving me crazy (I know, that this problem is already known) | My DDR4 values are still not shown correctly nowhere, sometimes that is little scary. Hope those issues will repaired soon.

 


Spoiler: Settings



PState 0 = 9C (3600)
PState 1 = 80 (3200)
PState 2 = 2200MHz (don't remember exact value







)
Other PStates disabled

Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3466MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]

CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
- CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.03750]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.10000]

DRAM Voltage [1.40000]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.40000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [1.86]
1.05V SB Voltage [1.05]
VDDP Voltage [0.97500]
CLDO_VDDP [868mV]

Sense MI Skew [Auto] - disabled
ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [Rtt_Nom Disable]
RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
RttPark [RZQ/5]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [Auto]

CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
CPU Power Phase Control [Optimized]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]

Super I/O Clock Skew [Disabled]


----------



## majestynl

*Part 2 of Testing 9920 with MemOC @ 3466Mhz - 14-14-14-28-42-1T*:

Finally i got my mem running on TT without any error from stability-tests. I couldn't get my memory stable without making some changes to the ASUS 3466Mhz 1.4 Pre-set. So eventually raising my Vcore did the trick! Running 2 extra notches on Vcore gave me +1000 Memtest / Multiple IBT Runs / Realbench 2hr+ / more...ErrorFree !









Below you can find some information about testing, including some settings i used for people who are interested in to it!

This is the best what i can get so far. Looks very good to me!









*Next steps are:* Try to tighten the timings more..And maybe eventually go to 3600Mhz TT

Dont know if everybody will love the vcore i use, but for me this is no problem! I just want to squeeze the best out of this CPU! When i'm fully ready, i will fine tune the voltages!

*Screenshot of Runs / Timings / CineBench and more:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Total Screenshot:*



*Screenshot during Memtest - stopped the test around ~1000-1100%*
_Im using 80% of my Ram for safety. and i was using the PC, leaved some headroom there!_



*Best Cinebench run with Zenperfboost*



*Aida Benchmark Test:*





*My Base bios tweaks what i use:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*OC Type:* Pstates
*CPU Clocks:* 4000Mhz:
*Cpu Core offset:* /+ 0.075v (add extra 2 notches +0.0875 for stability)
*Cpu Soc voltage:* 1.15v - LLC2 (can be lowered need testing)
*Dram + dram boot voltage:* 1.4v (rased to 1.42v for stability)
*LLC Vcore:* Level 2
*PCIEX 16:* Gen 3
*MN2 Link mode:* Gen 3
*Post Delay time:* 0sec
*Blck Frequentie*: 100mhz
*Vrm Spread centrum:* disabled
CPU fan speed: ignore
*Core performance boost:* disabled
*Power phases CPU/soc/dram:* optimized
*ProDT:* 53.3 ohm
*Failcount:* 3
*CPU Power:* 130%
*Bankgroup Swap:* disabled
*Bankgroup SwapAlt:* enabled

*Pstates:*
FID: A0 = 4000mhz
DID: 8
VID: 20



*MemOC Setting:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Base Profile: ASUS 3466mhz 1.4v

Tweaks for above profile:

*Loosen:* RDRD_SCL and WRWR_SCL: 4
*Tighten TRC:* 42
*GD*: Disabled
*Prodot:* 53.3Ohm
*Dram voltage*: 1.42
*VDDSOC:* 1.15v
*Bankgroupswap*: disabled
*BankgrouswapAlt:* enabled



*Copy of my notes i made during stepbystep test:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1) Base test, only few Timings tweaked:

14-14-14-28-42 TFAW 28 - TRFC 260
Dram voltage: 1.385
VDDSOC: 1.15v
Cpu: 0.075v

----420% error

2) Add some vcore

14-14-14-28-42 TFAW 28 - TRFC 260
Dram voltage: 1.4
VDDSOC: 1.15v
CPu: +0.0875

---PAS 600%--- Vcore rais elped probably
Save to profile > MemStepStep

3) More Mem timings tweaked

Loaded Asus 3466 Settings +
GD: Enabled
Prodot: 53.3Ohm
Dram voltage: 1.4
VDDSOC: 1.15v
CPu: +0.0875

---200% Error---

4) Loosen 2 timings

Loaded Asus 3466 Settings +
Lowered RDRD_SCL and WRWR_SCL: 4
TRC: 42
GD: Enabled
Prodot: 53.3Ohm
Dram voltage: 1.42
VDDSOC: 1.15v
CPu: +0.0875

--- PASS +1000%


----------



## Pimpmuckl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datspike*
> 
> Try testing with HCI memtest. As Praz has mentioned in this post GSAT will only show memory specific errors, but HCI memtest also picks up any IMC errors.


Aha, that makes a ton of sense, so if I understand correctly, if the IMC is having issues, then I have to wait for a new AGESA version? The IMC side of things will likely not get altered by new BIOS versions based on the same AGESA or am I mistaken here?


----------



## diaaablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> BTW has anyone did a 3600 CL14 RAM OC yet?


I tried with no luck, Q-code 36. One overclocker from our overclockers.ru thread was more successful and have pass memory hole. Improvement is not so great, as expected.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Part 2 of Testing 9920 with MemOC @ 3466Mhz - 14-14-14-28-42-1T*:
> 
> Finally i got my mem running on TT without any error from stability-tests. I couldn't get my memory stable without making some changes to the ASUS 3466Mhz 1.4 Pre-set. So eventually raising my Vcore did the trick! Running 2 extra notches on Vcore gave me +1000 Memtest / Multiple IBT Runs / Realbench 2hr+ / more...ErrorFree !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below you can find some information about testing, including some settings i used for people who are interested in to it!
> 
> This is the best what i can get so far. Looks very good to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next steps are:* Try to tighten the timings more..And maybe eventually go to 3600Mhz TT
> 
> Dont know if everybody will love the vcore i use, but for me this is no problem! I just want to squeeze the best out of this CPU! When i'm fully ready, i will fine tune the voltages!
> 
> *Screenshot of Runs / Timings / CineBench and more:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Total Screenshot:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Screenshot during Memtest - stopped the test around ~1000-1100%*
> _Im using 80% of my Ram for safety. and i was using the PC, leaved some headroom there!_
> 
> 
> 
> *Best Cinebench run with Zenperfboost*
> 
> 
> 
> *Aida Benchmark Test:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My Base bios tweaks what i use:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *OC Type:* Pstates
> *CPU Clocks:* 4000Mhz:
> *Cpu Core offset:* /+ 0.075v (add extra 2 notches +0.0875 for stability)
> *Cpu Soc voltage:* 1.15v - LLC2 (can be lowered need testing)
> *Dram + dram boot voltage:* 1.4v (rased to 1.42v for stability)
> *LLC Vcore:* Level 2
> *PCIEX 16:* Gen 3
> *MN2 Link mode:* Gen 3
> *Post Delay time:* 0sec
> *Blck Frequentie*: 100mhz
> *Vrm Spread centrum:* disabled
> CPU fan speed: ignore
> *Core performance boost:* disabled
> *Power phases CPU/soc/dram:* optimized
> *ProDT:* 53.3 ohm
> *Failcount:* 3
> *CPU Power:* 130%
> *Bankgroup Swap:* disabled
> *Bankgroup SwapAlt:* enabled
> 
> *Pstates:*
> FID: A0 = 4000mhz
> DID: 8
> VID: 20
> 
> 
> 
> *MemOC Setting:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Base Profile: ASUS 3466mhz 1.4v
> 
> Tweaks for above profile:
> 
> *Loosen:* RDRD_SCL and WRWR_SCL: 4
> *Tighten TRC:* 42
> *GD*: Disabled
> *Prodot:* 53.3Ohm
> *Dram voltage*: 1.42
> *VDDSOC:* 1.15v
> *Bankgroupswap*: disabled
> *BankgrouswapAlt:* enabled
> 
> 
> 
> *Copy of my notes i made during stepbystep test:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Base test, only few Timings tweaked:
> 
> 14-14-14-28-42 TFAW 28 - TRFC 260
> Dram voltage: 1.385
> VDDSOC: 1.15v
> Cpu: 0.075v
> 
> ----420% error
> 
> 2) Add some vcore
> 
> 14-14-14-28-42 TFAW 28 - TRFC 260
> Dram voltage: 1.4
> VDDSOC: 1.15v
> CPu: +0.0875
> 
> ---PAS 600%--- Vcore rais elped probably
> Save to profile > MemStepStep
> 
> 3) More Mem timings tweaked
> 
> Loaded Asus 3466 Settings +
> GD: Enabled
> Prodot: 53.3Ohm
> Dram voltage: 1.4
> VDDSOC: 1.15v
> CPu: +0.0875
> 
> ---200% Error---
> 
> 4) Loosen 2 timings
> 
> Loaded Asus 3466 Settings +
> Lowered RDRD_SCL and WRWR_SCL: 4
> TRC: 42
> GD: Enabled
> Prodot: 53.3Ohm
> Dram voltage: 1.42
> VDDSOC: 1.15v
> CPu: +0.0875
> 
> --- PASS +1000%


Glad to read you got there







.

To attain high stability on 3466MHz The Stilt preset (no tweaks), I'm at +100mV for 3.9GHz on 1800X







. Also SOC had to be increased quite bit for IBT AVX custom 13312MB stability vs other tests 1.05V gone to 1.1V, that I'm not too miffed about. LLC for both [Auto] as LLC2 was adding +50mV on DMM, LLC3 +100mV, if I lowered offset. VDIMM also went from 1.375V to 1.4V so get IBT AVX pass, not to worried about that either.

May try to tweak settings down. IBT AVX did you run high RAM? Any screenie, wanna see temps to compare my air vs AIO?

My setup here.

What's your SuperPi like? (no PB)


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> *Part 2 of Testing 9920 with MemOC @ 3466Mhz - 14-14-14-28-42-1T*:
> 
> Finally i got my mem running on TT without any error from stability-tests. I couldn't get my memory stable without making some changes to the ASUS 3466Mhz 1.4 Pre-set. So eventually raising my Vcore did the trick! Running 2 extra notches on Vcore gave me +1000 Memtest / Multiple IBT Runs / Realbench 2hr+ / more...ErrorFree !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below you can find some information about testing, including some settings i used for people who are interested in to it!
> 
> This is the best what i can get so far. Looks very good to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next steps are:* Try to tighten the timings more..And maybe eventually go to 3600Mhz TT
> 
> Dont know if everybody will love the vcore i use, but for me this is no problem! I just want to squeeze the best out of this CPU! When i'm fully ready, i will fine tune the voltages!
> 
> *Screenshot of Runs / Timings / CineBench and more:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Total Screenshot:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Screenshot during Memtest - stopped the test around ~1000-1100%*
> _Im using 80% of my Ram for safety. and i was using the PC, leaved some headroom there!_
> 
> 
> 
> *Best Cinebench run with Zenperfboost*
> 
> 
> 
> *Aida Benchmark Test:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My Base bios tweaks what i use:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *OC Type:* Pstates
> *CPU Clocks:* 4000Mhz:
> *Cpu Core offset:* /+ 0.075v (add extra 2 notches +0.0875 for stability)
> *Cpu Soc voltage:* 1.15v - LLC2 (can be lowered need testing)
> *Dram + dram boot voltage:* 1.4v (rased to 1.42v for stability)
> *LLC Vcore:* Level 2
> *PCIEX 16:* Gen 3
> *MN2 Link mode:* Gen 3
> *Post Delay time:* 0sec
> *Blck Frequentie*: 100mhz
> *Vrm Spread centrum:* disabled
> CPU fan speed: ignore
> *Core performance boost:* disabled
> *Power phases CPU/soc/dram:* optimized
> *ProDT:* 53.3 ohm
> *Failcount:* 3
> *CPU Power:* 130%
> *Bankgroup Swap:* disabled
> *Bankgroup SwapAlt:* enabled
> 
> *Pstates:*
> FID: A0 = 4000mhz
> DID: 8
> VID: 20
> 
> 
> 
> *MemOC Setting:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Base Profile: ASUS 3466mhz 1.4v
> 
> Tweaks for above profile:
> 
> *Loosen:* RDRD_SCL and WRWR_SCL: 4
> *Tighten TRC:* 42
> *GD*: Disabled
> *Prodot:* 53.3Ohm
> *Dram voltage*: 1.42
> *VDDSOC:* 1.15v
> *Bankgroupswap*: disabled
> *BankgrouswapAlt:* enabled
> 
> 
> 
> *Copy of my notes i made during stepbystep test:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Base test, only few Timings tweaked:
> 
> 14-14-14-28-42 TFAW 28 - TRFC 260
> Dram voltage: 1.385
> VDDSOC: 1.15v
> Cpu: 0.075v
> 
> ----420% error
> 
> 2) Add some vcore
> 
> 14-14-14-28-42 TFAW 28 - TRFC 260
> Dram voltage: 1.4
> VDDSOC: 1.15v
> CPu: +0.0875
> 
> ---PAS 600%--- Vcore rais elped probably
> Save to profile > MemStepStep
> 
> 3) More Mem timings tweaked
> 
> Loaded Asus 3466 Settings +
> GD: Enabled
> Prodot: 53.3Ohm
> Dram voltage: 1.4
> VDDSOC: 1.15v
> CPu: +0.0875
> 
> ---200% Error---
> 
> 4) Loosen 2 timings
> 
> Loaded Asus 3466 Settings +
> Lowered RDRD_SCL and WRWR_SCL: 4
> TRC: 42
> GD: Enabled
> Prodot: 53.3Ohm
> Dram voltage: 1.42
> VDDSOC: 1.15v
> CPu: +0.0875
> 
> --- PASS +1000%


Thank you for the info man.

I tried the same RAM settings as you and i was stable in every benchmark stability test i know of but after a few hours i get code 8.. RAM is not stable so i loaded profile 3400 MHz with timings one notch looser, hopefully that will rule out the memory. Perhaps i will leave it overnight just in case.


----------



## hurricane28

What is the max save voltage for these dimms anyway? The Stilt has voltages up to 1.9 V in the profile but is that even save to use 24/7?


----------



## diaaablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What is the max save voltage for these dimms anyway? The Stilt has voltages up to 1.9 V in the profile but is that even save to use 24/7?


I guess 1.9V made for LN2


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What is the max save voltage for these dimms anyway? The Stilt has voltages up to 1.9 V in the profile but is that even save to use 24/7?


I heard 1.55v should be.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Glad to read you got there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> To attain high stability on 3466MHz The Stilt preset (no tweaks), I'm at +100mV for 3.9GHz on 1800X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also SOC had to be increased quite bit for IBT AVX custom 13312MB stability vs other tests 1.05V gone to 1.1V, that I'm not too miffed about. LLC for both [Auto] as LLC2 was adding +50mV on DMM, LLC3 +100mV, if I lowered offset. VDIMM also went from 1.375V to 1.4V so get IBT AVX pass, not to worried about that either.
> 
> May try to tweak settings down. IBT AVX did you run high RAM? Any screenie, wanna see temps to compare my air vs AIO?
> 
> My setup here.
> 
> What's your SuperPi like? (no PB)


Cheers Mate! Not on high Ram yet, will do that soon after some new tweaks im testing yet. Will post here or sent PM








Also a SuperPi screenie for you...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thank you for the info man.
> 
> I tried the same RAM settings as you and i was stable in every benchmark stability test i know of but after a few hours i get code 8.. RAM is not stable so i loaded profile 3400 MHz with timings one notch looser, hopefully that will rule out the memory. Perhaps i will leave it overnight just in case.


No problem! Did you also try higher vcore!? Or loosen some timings ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thank you for the info man.
> 
> I tried the same RAM settings as you and i was stable in every benchmark stability test i know of but after a few hours i get code 8.. RAM is not stable so i loaded profile 3400 MHz with timings one notch looser, hopefully that will rule out the memory. Perhaps i will leave it overnight just in case.


that q 8 is not likely the ram - it's the cpu trying to keep up. add soc and/or vcore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What is the max save voltage for these dimms anyway? The Stilt has voltages up to 1.9 V in the profile but is that even save to use 24/7?


the VDimm limit is not so much related to the ram iCs them selves - ddr4 can run 2+V with no issues at ambient ( I do it quite a bit) - the safe limitation for vdimm is from the cpu side... stay under 1.5V for 24/7 settings. A few OCN members have ddr4 at 1.7V all the time, but again, the CPU will go before the ram will in my experience.
I've had 8 3200c14 sticks at 3400c13 with 1.45V on my 6950x/R5E-10 for.. well since launch. it's just fine. To contrast, I had a 5960x IMC fry running the same configuration but at 3200c12/1.45V - good to buy the intel tuning plan.








I've not run ryzen at those voltages 24/7. but have [utzed around at 1.9 trying to get 3600c12 to complete cpuPi for th eOCN team. (failed







)


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Cheers Mate! Not on high Ram yet, will do that soon after some new tweaks im testing yet. Will post here or sent PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a SuperPi screenie for you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem! Did you also try higher vcore!? Or loosen some timings ?


Yes i just did raise the vcore one notch. Timings i did not touch yet, first want to see how this goes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that q 8 is not likely the ram - it's the cpu trying to keep up. add soc and/or vcore.
> the VDimm limit is not so much related to the ram iCs them selves - ddr4 can run 2+V with no issues at ambient ( I do it quite a bit) - the safe limitation for vdimm is from the cpu side... stay under 1.5V for 24/7 settings. A few OCN members have ddr4 at 1.7V all the time, but again, the CPU will go before the ram will in my experience.
> I've had 8 3200c14 sticks at 3400c13 with 1.45V on my 6950x/R5E-10 for.. well since launch. it's just fine. To contrast, I had a 5960x IMC fry running the same configuration but at 3200c12/1.45V - good to buy the intel tuning plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've not run ryzen at those voltages 24/7. but have [utzed around at 1.9 trying to get 3600c12 to complete cpuPi for th eOCN team. (failed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


How you know so sure its not RAM related? CPU is trying to keep up, You mean unstable or is the RAM too fast? lol.
I try upper the RAM voltage a bit too, soc is running 1.177 at the moment with 1.199 at max.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes i just did raise the vcore one notch. Timings i did not touch yet, first want to see how this goes.
> How you know so sure its not RAM related? CPU is trying to keep up, You mean unstable or is the RAM too fast? lol.
> I try upper the RAM voltage a bit too, soc is running 1.177 at the moment with 1.199 at max.


unfortunately, the amount of vcore needed to help the IMC can get pretty large when boosting ram past it's sweet spot.
When you OC ram, the cpu (on any platform) may need retuning to deal with it. So yes, the cpu becomes unstable with increasing ram frequency, number of sticks, or tighter timings when it's running this far above ther cpu's SPD. On intel higher VCCSA (system agent) cache/uncore/ring voltage and/or vcore is usually neeed. On This platform, we have SOC, VCORE, and various resistance settings we can adjust.
In short - It is (can be) a ram related effect on cpu stability


----------



## hurricane28

Aha, of course, its the same on every chip i think because i had the same on my vishera.

What is the correct vcore? just vcore or CPU core voltage SVI2 TFN? They both read different values so its kinda confusing.


----------



## hurricane28

I set 1.375 in ultimate tweaker and LLC to level 2. This is what i get:



Ridiculous vdroop..


----------



## Wolfy PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diaaablo*
> 
> CMOS Reset.


Already Tried still turning off

So I flashed back 1403

But if someone can *help me* : Whatever I change I can boot at least to the bios but when I change "VBOOT DRAM" or more than "2133mhz" it just turn off (when i press F10 and enter) WHY ? (this bug since release)


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfy PC*
> 
> Already Tried still turning off
> 
> So I flashed back 1403
> 
> But if someone can help me : Whatever I change I can boot at least to the bios but when I change "VBOOT DRAM" or more than "2133mhz" it just turn off (when i press F10 and enter) WHY ? (this bug since release)


VBOOT DRAM its not the same with DRAM Volt set both at same value
Changing VBOOT will happen what you said,as shutdown efect


----------



## Wolfy PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> VBOOT DRAM its not the same with DRAM Volt set both at same value
> Changing VBOOT will happen what you said,as shutdown efect


Ok just for info I'm not a new User, I assemble PC since 1995 So yes I know

So to be clear

If I set all default + dram volt 1.35 and save and exit = boot

all default + dram volt + vboot dram 1.35 and save and exit = turning off and if i turn on it turn off after 2 sec


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Cheers Mate! Not on high Ram yet, will do that soon after some new tweaks im testing yet. Will post here or sent PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a SuperPi screenie for you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem! Did you also try higher vcore!? Or loosen some timings ?


Can you try tCKE to 0 or 1? It does not matter what I set here stability wise....

I think that one only matters if Power Down is enabled.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I set 1.375 in ultimate tweaker and LLC to level 2. This is what i get:
> 
> 
> 
> Ridiculous vdroop..


lol - some vdroop is a good thing. AFAIK, SVI2 voltage is the vcore after vdrop (which is not the same as vdroop). It's the voltage drop from the VR to the cpu due to trace length and resistance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfy PC*
> 
> Already Tried still turning off
> 
> So I flashed back 1403
> 
> But if someone can *help me* : Whatever I change I can boot at least to the bios but when I change "VBOOT DRAM" or more than "2133mhz" it just turn off (when i press F10 and enter) WHY ? (this bug since release)


an "AC cycle" power off is normal when changing dram frequency. ... tho it should just fire right up with the new settings. (related to a clock gen reset)


----------



## Wolfy PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - some vdroop is a good thing. AFAIK, SVI2 voltage is the vcore after vdrop (which is not the same as vdroop). It's the voltage drop from the VR to the cpu due to trace length and resistance.
> an "AC cycle" power off is normal when changing dram frequency. ... tho it should just fire right up with the new settings. (related to a clock gen reset)


" *if i turn on it turn off after 2 sec* "


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Ridiculous vdroop..


The accuracy of the software measurements is 21.8mV, meaning your actual voltage can be < 1.352V without the software monitoring showing any difference. Even if the droop was 45mV, that is still anything but high.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - some vdroop is a good thing. AFAIK, SVI2 voltage is the vcore after vdrop (which is not the same as vdroop). It's the voltage drop from the VR to the cpu due to trace length and resistance.
> an "AC cycle" power off is normal when changing dram frequency. ... tho it should just fire right up with the new settings. (related to a clock gen reset)


Ah i understand, thnx for the heads up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The accuracy of the software measurements is 21.8mV, meaning your actual voltage can be < 1.352V without the software monitoring showing any difference. Even if the droop was 45mV, that is still anything but high.


Thnx for clearing that up.

It was a lot different on the previous BIOS though, i set 1.35 volt in PState menu with LLC to 2 and i got 1.375 in BIOS under load and it was pretty consistent with this new BIOS voltage seems all over the place. It went from 1.375 all the way down to 1.319, never seen this before on the other BIOS.

Software is always buggy in reading the actual hardware i noticed, isn't there a better way to monitor system which shows the actual values instead of this guess work? lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfy PC*
> 
> " *if i turn on it turn off after 2 sec* "


can the system run "stable" with complete default settings? If yes, first work on a stable core OC, then we can see if ram is misbehaving.


----------



## Wolfy PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> can the system run "stable" with complete default settings? If yes, first work on a stable core OC, then we can see if ram is misbehaving.


already done I'm at 3925mhz on pstate 0 with 1.35 + offset .0125 with llc3


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> can the system run "stable" with complete default settings? If yes, first work on a stable core OC, then we can see if ram is misbehaving.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The accuracy of the software measurements is 21.8mV, meaning your actual voltage can be < 1.352V without the software monitoring showing any difference. Even if the droop was 45mV, that is still anything but high.


woah, that's a larger spread than I'm use to... is that related to the bit length from teh SIO? Or am I completely off.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx for clearing that up.
> 
> It was a lot different on the previous BIOS though, i set 1.35 volt in PState menu with LLC to 2 and i got 1.375 in BIOS under load and it was pretty consistent with this new BIOS voltage seems all over the place. It went from 1.375 all the way down to 1.319, never seen this before on the other BIOS.
> 
> Software is always buggy in reading the actual hardware i noticed, isn't there a better way to monitor system which shows the actual values instead of this guess work? lol.


There shouldn't be any differences in VRM behavior between the bios versions, since the behavior is dictated by the hardware. Because of that there shouldn't be any difference between setting 1.3500V through PStates or setting 1.3500V manual voltage, as long as all of the other conditions are the same.

The only way the actual readings can differ is that there is some power management / gating taking place, causing the actual voltage request to change. In fixed voltage mode the VRM controller will naturally ignore all of these change requests for voltage. Also voltage control through PStates only takes effect when the P0 PState resulting CPU frequency is greater than the stock frequency (i.e. OC Mode activated).

The accuracy of the voltage readings is a hardware limitation, so there is no way to improve them.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfy PC*
> 
> already done I'm at 3925mhz on pstate 0 with 1.35 + offset .0125 with llc3


so if you have 2 ram sticks loaded, simply select one of the slower (2666 or something like that) for now presets in the dram timing menu, F10 - fails? sticks are in the proper slots according to your manual?


----------



## Wolfy PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so if you have 2 ram sticks loaded, simply select one of the slower (2666 or something like that) for now presets in the dram timing menu, F10 - fails? sticks are in the proper slots according to your manual?


So I have the gskill F4-3200C14D-16GTZR

And the highest I can turn on is 2133mhz on slot A2 B2 like in the manual


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfy PC*
> 
> So I have the gskill F4-3200C14D-16GTZR
> 
> And the highest I can turn on is 2133mhz on slot A2 B2 like in the manual


well, you7 have a ram expert here in the stilt...

what happens if you enter bios and load one of the built-in presets? ... pick one of the lower freq presets at first.


----------



## Wolfy PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well, you7 have a ram expert here in the stilt...
> 
> what happens if you enter bios and load one of the built-in presets? ... pick one of the lower freq presets at first.


Same, it just turn off and when i turn it on it goes for 2sec and then turn off


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Cheers Mate! Not on high Ram yet, will do that soon after some new tweaks im testing yet. Will post here or sent PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a SuperPi screenie for you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem! Did you also try higher vcore!? Or loosen some timings ?


What kind of a temps do you get? Just wondering and asking, very kind of you to share those settings of yours, I haven't yet tried, I've just ran ram with 2133mhz for bit now. And only been stressing CPU with every possible stress test to ensure stability. I've already hassled enough with my PC for today D two 2 hour memtest86 sessions, fiddling around and tryna get bottom of this, most of the time I though that vcore wasn't enough for 3.9ghz, but it's definitely rams fault, either mobo sets one or two too tight timings that my ram don't like much beyond 2400mhz or something else.

And btw my temps and voltages are for this test temporary bios setup:

Vcore
(1.4v llc5 Test setup) (rock stable vcore for 3.9ghz is actually 1.36v with llc3, supplied voltage seems to be 1.35v and vdrops to 1.32 - 1.33 according to hwinfo)

PLL
1.9v

SOC
1.23v

CPU at 3.9ghz

My max temps are in prime95 small fft's, 71c, large ffts temp ranging from 64 to 71c depending at what stage large ffts is in.. but yeah rock solid with 2133mhz,
that 71c seems to be absolute walll that temps won't rise anymore with this setup.

What kind of cooling solution do you prefer, I changed my whole cooling system push/pull, because that's good way to cool off the vrm's cause they were getting pretty hot to touch..

I have Thermaltake's v71 and x62 kraken on the front; kraken's bottom fans are blowing air to the outside from the case and top cooler in radiator is pulling air inside (I have 4 fans total in my radiator nzxt stock fans + noctua nh d15),,at the top, I have thermaltake 200mm fan blowing air outside from the case that is closer to the front, I have another thermaltake 200mm fan at the top, back that is pulling air inside somewhere around where vrms are. and at rear I have thermaltake 120 RGB fan that exhausts hot vrm air to outside, and maybe cools off the socket and pumps in the process just a tiny bit.. and lastly I have two thermaltake rgb 120mm intake fans at the bottom of the case that should help pull up the hot air (other one of the two fans is underneath the hdd tray keeping hdd tray very cool so hdd won't heat almost at all keeping my 6TB WD beast at 36-39c)


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfy PC*
> 
> Same, it just turn off and when i turn it on it goes for 2sec and then turn off


Load 3200MHz "Safe" profile and change the MEMCLK to anything between 2666 - 3066MHz. If they work, then you're hitting a MEMCLK hole. Otherwise you have a hardware problem.


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ This


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> There shouldn't be any differences in VRM behavior between the bios versions, since the behavior is dictated by the hardware. Because of that there shouldn't be any difference between setting 1.3500V through PStates or setting 1.3500V manual voltage, as long as all of the other conditions are the same.
> 
> The only way the actual readings can differ is that there is some power management / gating taking place, causing the actual voltage request to change. In fixed voltage mode the VRM controller will naturally ignore all of these change requests for voltage. Also voltage control through PStates only takes effect when the P0 PState resulting CPU frequency is greater than the stock frequency (i.e. OC Mode activated).
> 
> The accuracy of the voltage readings is a hardware limitation, so there is no way to improve them.


Hmm, i will check my screen shots again, maybe i am confused with the 2 vcore measurements.

I will take some screen shots of my BIOS later in order to determine if everything is setup properly.


----------



## Wolfy PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Load 3200MHz "Safe" profile and change the MEMCLK to anything between 2666 - 3066MHz. If they work, then you're hitting a MEMCLK hole. Otherwise you have a hardware problem.


So I'll flash again the 9920 that boot only with clear cmos and try this, I'll come back once I tested all MEMCLK


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Did anyone notice that crazy 3333-C10 1.9 V preset? For me it does POST, but not boot into Windows. Now I wonder why it was added, and whether this means that someone at Asus got this working!?


when using a normal ram config, enter windows and type "msconfig" in the run menu. and set up the boot like this:


try the 1.9V config with windows restricted to 4GB. this is something ya gotts do on most any platform when running high and tight.









ps - don;t expect "stability" beyond Pi or something.


----------



## hurricane28

Here are some BIOS screens:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Wolfy PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Load 3200MHz "Safe" profile and change the MEMCLK to anything between 2666 - 3066MHz. If they work, then you're hitting a MEMCLK hole. Otherwise you have a hardware problem.


For now here what happen when I flash 9920, I'm trying the 2666-3006 in video and will post here too


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I get 100 points more on the 1600 with 100 MHz lower clock speed. Perhaps your's isn't stable enough?


lol - relaxing the 2 settings highlighted in yellow (just used auto, were set to 13/13, even 12/12 has the same effect on this benchmark) improves this score, but lowers AID64 bandwidth.








both are stable to 1h gsat.


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfy PC*
> 
> For now here what happen when I flash 9920, I'm trying the 2666-3006 in video and will post here too


Have you tried to flash that bios with bios flashback? Bios flashback always works for me


----------



## Wolfy PC

it work, it just won't start normally it always want a clear cmos to start


----------



## Wolfy PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Load 3200MHz "Safe" profile and change the MEMCLK to anything between 2666 - 3066MHz. If they work, then you're hitting a MEMCLK hole. Otherwise you have a hardware problem.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfy PC*
> 
> For now here what happen when I flash 9920, I'm trying the 2666-3006 in video and will post here too
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*
here what happen when I change the hz :*


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfy PC*
> 
> *
> here what happen when I change the hz :*


Does it happen with other ram frequencies too? Have you tried to apply procODT resistance from RAM timings manually to it? like 96ohm or 64ohm or somewhere around those?


----------



## Wolfy PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Does it happen with other ram frequencies too? Have you tried to apply procODT resistance from RAM timings manually to it? like 96ohm or 64ohm or somewhere around those?


Yes I tried everything, I know what it make it crash it is vboot dram ( as it is set in the stilt profile so it crash) and when I go higher than 2133mhz, anything else will work


----------



## WarpenN1

That first shutdown is probably normal but have you tried to install that bios with flashback with USB stick?


----------



## Wolfy PC

But whI can try
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> That first shutdown is probably normal but have you tried to install that bios with flashback with USB stick?


But when I try to turn it on, It does the same turn try to pass the checklist and then shutdown

I will try to flash 9920 with flashback if you want, but I really don't think it will change anything


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfy PC*
> 
> But whI can try
> But when I try to turn it on, It does the same turn try to pass the checklist and then shutdown
> 
> I will try to flash 9920 with flashback if you want, but I really don't think it will change anything


It's worth the shot, I haven't had any of those problems, I've only had more common like can't get ram past 2933mhz but that was solved with procodt 96ohm, and now what I try to figure out is why my RAM becomes unstable at higher frequencies probably due to some RAM timings I guess.


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfy PC*
> 
> But whI can try
> But when I try to turn it on, It does the same turn try to pass the checklist and then shutdown
> 
> I will try to flash 9920 with flashback if you want, but I really don't think it will change anything


It might sound strange,but that pc work in the past?and you have problems only with 9920?
or its a fresh assembled pc?


----------



## Wolfy PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> It might sound strange,but that pc work in the past?and you have problems only with 9920?
> or its a fresh assembled pc?


Assembled the 27 March

Everything work with 2133mhz

All bios boot with 2133mhz

only 9920 won't boot at default


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> an open-ended question to Ramad, Stilt and other pro overclockers: I am trying to make a walkthrough applicable to any Ryzen with any RAM; please share your thoughts if something is incorrect or unnecessary.
> 
> Process below is built on the premise that POST tests RAM, and power cycles during POST indicate instability (which HCI Memtest may find). Hence no power cycles during a warm reboot (asn in F10 from BIOS) indicates some stability.
> 
> First overclock RAM, next are timings, last overclock CPU. I think most important for RAM are signal volts and resistances on CPU and RAM sides: SOC, ProcODT, VDDR and VTTDDR. Too high is as bad as too low in these four settings.
> 
> Step 1. Find maximum RAM speed (e.g. 2133, 3200 or 4000) that boots with all settings on Auto (BCLK on Default).
> Step 2. Find stable range of resistances that work for your particular RAM at that speed (vary ProcODT and see if PC boots to BIOS on 1st pass, no cycles).
> note: VTTDDR is 1/2 of VDDR or slightly higher hence no search for VTTDDR range.
> Step 3. Find stable range of SOC (min-max) that allow no-cycles boot to BIOS
> note: do not exceed 1.2V SOC (prolonged >1.2V leads to motherboard failure)
> Step 4. Find stable range of VDDR that allows no-cycles boot.
> note: do not exceed 1.5V VDDR (you might but Samsung and Hyundai say 1.5V absolute max)
> Step 5. Set middle-of-stable-range values for SOC, VDDR, ProcODT; set VTTDDR in proportion to VDDR. Increase RAM speed to next strap (e.g. from 3200 to 3333). Repeat steps 2,3,4. If can't go higher, step 6.
> Step 6. Vary (reduce) RAM primary timings. Reboot to see if a certain set of timings allows a no-cycles boot.
> Step 7. Vary RAM subtimings such as TRDRDSCL, TWRWRSCL. See if PC boots without power cycles.
> Step 8. Overclock CPU if needed (steps omitted here; generally done via core multiplier of the bus clock and core and SOC voltages)
> Step 9. Verify RAM stability with HCI memtest, CPU with Prime95 or other tool of your choice, compare before and after speed.
> 
> I omitted CLDO_VDDP and other millivolt settings search for simplicity. These may be necessary for Ryzens with IMC memory hole(s).
> BCLK is the key feature for C6H but additional RAM overclocking using BCLK is omitted here as well.
> Varying ProcODT goes first as only 3-4 values are stable (but change with VCORE) which simplifies things.
> 
> If you think getting stable ranges of RAM signals volts and resistances is unnecessary please let me know.
> Main objective is to reduce frustration by making this walkthrough. If this works hopefully someday this can be automated in BIOS. Thank you in advance.


Ramad is a pro overclocker now boys. Heard it here first.....


----------



## Firefreak

I've been so focused on trying to get 3200 memory speed that I've not tried any games yet... so...

For two days now I cannot for the life of me get rid of a 2s slowdown about every 10s in EVERY game. It dips from 60-100 fps to 1-2fps for 1-2s and then gets back to full speed no matter what game or what graphic settings I choose.

I have the latest 1403 BIOS, latest AMD Graphics drivers and chipset drivers.

Running 1800X with Xonar STX card and 2x16Gb Corsair 3200 Memory on W10 Pro.

Any help would be very appreciated.


----------



## Wolfy PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> It's worth the shot, I haven't had any of those problems, I've only had more common like can't get ram past 2933mhz but that was solved with procodt 96ohm, and now what I try to figure out is why my RAM becomes unstable at higher frequencies probably due to some RAM timings I guess.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> It might sound strange,but that pc work in the past?and you have problems only with 9920?
> or its a fresh assembled pc?


Here with flashback


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfy PC*
> 
> Here with flashback


I see your ram in slots A1 B1 move pls to A2 B2


----------



## Wolfy PC

yes I never tried A1 B1 so i tried it ^^ but always was in A2 B2 same issues in both slots


----------



## Blumondae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Few more DRAM timing presets:
> 
> _Hynix AFR, 1DPC SR_
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *"Safe"*
> 
> 
> 
> - ProcODT 60 Ohms
> - DRAM Voltage / DRAM Boot Voltage 1.340V (keep these syncronized at all times)
> - VDDCR_SOC 1.025V
> 
> *"Extreme"*
> 
> 
> 
> - ProcODT 60 Ohms
> - DRAM Voltage / DRAM Boot Voltage 1.405V (keep these syncronized at all times)
> - VDDCR_SOC 1.025V
> 
> _Hynix MFR, 1DPC SR_
> 
> *"Safe"*
> 
> 
> 
> - ProcODT 60 Ohms
> - DRAM Voltage / DRAM Boot Voltage 1.365V (keep these syncronized at all times)
> - VDDCR_SOC 1.025V
> 
> *"Fast"*
> 
> 
> 
> - ProcODT 60 Ohms
> - DRAM Voltage / DRAM Boot Voltage 1.390V (keep these syncronized at all times)
> - VDDCR_SOC 1.025V


I am afraid those do worsen the state of my system. I have a kit of F4-3200C16D-16GTZR with Hynix AFR and none of the AFR presets do even boot at 3200. Only the stable MFR boots (the fast one doesn't) but is extremely unstable. This is unfortunate since I am able to be much more stable at 3333MHz with rated main timings using auto SOC, 1.45V DRAM and ProcODT Auto. I tested them with fixed SOC at 1.025, 1.1V and auto with a full combination of DRAM voltages from 1.34V to 1.46V and ProcODT 60, 80, auto and there is no way to make the AFR presets boot. Yet on auto (default sub-timings) at 3333 I have never had a single boot issue...

In the end bios 9945 is the best for me with this ram: fully stable at 3200 and 1.4V DRAM.


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfy PC*
> 
> yes I never tried A1 B1 so i tried it ^^ but always was in A2 B2 same issues in both slots


Did you test with just 1 Ram module?


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> lol - relaxing the 2 settings highlighted in yellow (just used auto, were set to 13/13, even 12/12 has the same effect on this benchmark) improves this score, but lowers AID64 bandwidth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both are stable to 1h gsat.


Looks like margin of error to me...


----------



## Wolfy PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> Did you test with just 1 Ram module?


nope I'll do that now ^^ 1 by 1


----------



## lcbbcl

What the F... Uefi in my case become unstable if i get too much F9 from what i see.
Today i had almost 5H of P95 stable 3.9Ghz and ram 3200mhz,so i was







its not 24H i know but still
Then i said lets play with 3333 test,i did a default settings and start with the ram,i had endless F9
Now i got sick of that,load default again,reboot,load stable profile and login windows,i open P95 in less then 5 min i had reset with msg CPU OVERHEAT. rely?few hours ago i had in room ~30C and now i have 25C and i get cpu overheat.
I login again start P95 and after few minutes FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4 ,this was even better
I did a clear cmos,loaded again the profile and now my pc its ok,just 30 min of P95 but no overheat or error.
I might be noob compared to others but its first time when i see a uefi unstable(corrupted)because you play with the ddr settings.


----------



## Wolfy PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> Did you test with just 1 Ram module?


Don't boot also


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code 8 is not a self-protection thermal shutdown, it's a CPU crash after which low voltage is still applied to the CPU. A thermal shutdown is a full shutdown with no POST code with power being turned (soft-)OFF.
> 
> 
> And since pump-headers still can fail, here I go again @elmor: Lower the default MI Offset from 272 to something lower than 268. It's a dangerous default value even after you turned off Sense MI Skew by default.


I went with your recommendation and have enabled Sense MI and changed the offset from 272 to 264. The CPU temperature seems more realistic now: CPU temp. = socket temp. + 15C, I can live with that.
Thank you for you hard work on this subject, I trust your work more than AMD's sensor readings.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Looks like margin of error to me...


maybe... but the result is repeatable. more importantly, the score did not go down by relaxing those timings.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfy PC*
> 
> Don't boot also


The q8 code is telling you that the cpu is failing with that ram setting.
did you check the system for proper operation before installing in the case? If not, here's a list of things to try
shut down, power off.
1) ensure that the water block is not over tightened.
2) double check all PSU cables
3) power up and enter bios
4) select the same ram settings Stilt recommended and manually select 2666 (not 2933)
5) scroll down to vdram and set 1.375-1,4V
5) on the external power menu, scroll down and set vdimm to 1.375 to 1.4V, change nothing else (yet)
6) on the main trweaker menu, set manual SOC mode and enter 1.1V

try it... or try it with your established core OC .. BUT lower the core multiplier by 1-200 MHz for this test (eg, run a higher than necessary vcore for a lower multiplier).


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfy PC*
> 
> Don't boot also


Boot with 2133 if that its stable and use HCI memtest for few hours,if at default all you get just 1 error then ram can be faulty,i hope the board to be ok
You can try also loosening your CPU cooler,if too much pressure, strange things can happen if the cooler its too tight.
As i said try to set manual Dram Voltage 1.4V ,Dram Boot 1.4V and SOC to 1.1V


----------



## lcbbcl

@Wolfy PC
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> *EK Predator & Supremacy backplate issue*
> 
> Using the EK Predator or Supremacy rubber gasket causes the board not to turn on or become unstable. Contact EK directly for a replacement. *Shouldn't be an issue any more as it only affected the first batch of AM4 updated kits being sent out.*


I see that you have EK,be sure that you don't suffer this problem


----------



## Frikencio

I find that controlling the fan speed depending on water temp is much better than with CPU temp because of the CPU temp volatility.

I tend to make the fans low speed until water temp reaches 40ºC and then work from there. Since water will take longer to cool/warm up, the fans wont spin up and down all the time.


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> *EK Predator & Supremacy backplate issue*
> 
> Using the EK Predator or Supremacy rubber gasket causes the board not to turn on or become unstable. Contact EK directly for a replacement. *Shouldn't be an issue any more as it only affected the first batch of AM4 updated kits being sent out.*
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I find that controlling the fan speed depending on water temp is much better than with CPU temp because of the CPU temp volatility.
> 
> I tend to make the fans low speed until water temp reaches 40ºC and then work from there. Since water will take longer to cool/warm up, the fans wont spin up and down all the time.


yeah but the water also will cool more slowly
what i did to evade this up and down,i set on low the fans till CPU reach 55C ,after will bump to x and x values


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I find that controlling the fan speed depending on water temp is much better than with CPU temp because of the CPU temp volatility.
> 
> I tend to make the fans low speed until water temp reaches 40ºC and then work from there. Since water will take longer to cool/warm up, the fans wont spin up and down all the time.


I use water temp also. bvut if you use cpu temp you can always set ramp up and down times to smooth the temp spikes (heuristics)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> *yeah but the water also will cool more slowly*
> what i did to evade this up and down,i set on low the fans till CPU reach 55C ,after will bump to x and x values


especially if the fans spin down too quickly cause the cpu load has dropped quickly.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> yeah but the water also will cool more slowly
> what i did to evade this up and down,i set on low the fans till CPU reach 55C ,after will bump to x and x values


My CPU can reach 75ºC within 2 seconds and that would make the fans go mad, also within 2 seconds it lowers itself to 50ºC. The die measurement (that is also not exact), is a no go for me.

Yo don't even need to know your CPU temp if you know your water temp. (once you have some experience with it)

Cpu fans will spin down as slow as the water cools down, and that is very progressive. It is ok.

I find annoying the sudden spin ups and downs that happen when you use the CPU temp instead.

Socket temp is a good alternative when you lack water cooling or an external sensor.


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> especially if the fans spin down too quickly cause the cpu load has dropped quickly.










i know that the cooling depends on the fans,but i thought that he don't want to hear too much time his fans at high rpm when its not the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> My CPU can reach 75ºC within 2 seconds and that would make the fans go mad, also within 2 seconds it lowers itself to 50ºC. The die measurement (that is also not exact), is a no go for me.
> 
> Yo don't even need to know your CPU temp if you know your water temp. (once you have some experience with it)
> 
> Cpu fans will spin down as slow as the water cools down, and that is very progressive. It is ok.
> 
> I find annoying the sudden spin ups and downs that happen when you use the CPU temp instead.
> 
> Socket temp is a good alternative when you lack water cooling or an external sensor.


To reach 70C i need few min on p95
But i think that your idea its good also,never played with water temp


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know that the cooling depends on the fans,but i thought that he don't want to hear too much time his fans at high rpm when its not the case.
> To reach 70C i need few min on p95
> But i think that your idea its good also,never played with water temp


I only need 2 seconds to get a reading of 75, then it sits at 80ºC forever.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know that the cooling depends on the fans,but i thought that he don't want to hear too much time his fans at high rpm when its not the case.
> To reach 70C i need few min on p95
> But i think that your idea its good also,never played with water temp


then... you can go overkill...


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> then... you can go overkill...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Can the h115i be controlled with that software?

I find the Link software very clumsy.


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> then... you can go overkill...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Buff for you have a nice build.
For my taste its a little bit too aggressive that curve for pump and fans,and for sure you have super silent fans


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Can the h115i be controlled with that software?
> 
> I find the Link software very clumsy.


You need this if i remember good


----------



## Frikencio

My fans are loud


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> My fans are loud


Its just my opinion but if you keep the fans at 100% for 46C,won't stop ryzen to reach 75C when he want,and fans wont't go at 150%


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> Its just my opinion but if you keep the fans at 100% for 46C,won't stop ryzen to reach 75C when he want,and fans wont't go at 150%


This is water temp. At 46ºC water temp the CPU will be like 85ºC


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> This is water temp. At 46ºC water temp the CPU will be like 85ºC


i see,so its water temp,my bad


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> i see,so its water temp,my bad


Imagine if the water temp is 35ºC, and the CPU needs to be 100% usage for like 5minutes.

CPU temp will reach something like 75ºC in some seconds but the water temp wont reach even 38ºC so the fans will still be at low speed.

CPU is not directly benefited from the fans and you can "passively" cool the CPU with the current status of water itself.


----------



## dagget3450

So i was checking my gpus slot speeds, and gpuz is saying both my gpus are running 3.0 x16. I know the specs say its x16 and x8, and even the second 3.0 slot looks hardwired for x8.

has to be a bug with GPUZ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Can the h115i be controlled with that software?
> 
> I find the Link software very clumsy.


that's aquasuite - runs an aquaero 6 on that rig. No it can't run corsair gear. sorry.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> Buff for you have a nice build.
> For my taste its a little bit too aggressive that curve for pump and fans,and for sure you have super silent fans


that's not my AMD rig.








9 120 cougar fans on 2 360 rads. the inlet rad has 6, the outlet has 3.

_________________________________________________

I forget who asked about the high and tight ram presets. If you are using a 64bit OS, you MUST restrict windows to 4096 KKB of ram as I described.

this fails to boot without that setting:
3466c12


lol - *3600c12 @ 1.9V on a lowly 1600x:*


----------



## roybotnik

Spent a stupid amount of time tweaking my 2x16GB kit this week. 3333mhz, 14-13-13-13-28-41.



Spoiler: RTC values







GSAT stable, AIDA mem/FPU, etc... Can't remember how long because it's been very stable and I've been messing with every settings I can think of just to see what happens.

It seems like Ryzen performs really well with dual-rank if you can get it to run properly. System has never felt this responsive.





Spoiler: AIDA









Spoiler: Settings




1.175v SoC
1.375v DRAM
ProcODT 80ohms
CAD Bus 20-20-40-60
VTT DDR 0.70625
VDDP 0.960 (0.959 reported)
CLDO VDDP 970


----------



## egandt

In 40 pages I've had no responses, to any of these issues. However I have found I can force the memory speed to change as long as everything is Auto, I can set memory to 16,16,16,36,56,2T and it sticks. If I set memory to any value other than Auto it will switch back to 2133 15,15,15,36,51,2T that means 1666 16,16,16,36,56,2T or 3200 18,18,18,38,58,2T no matter the setting if Memory is not Auto on 1403 and 9920 it boots at 2133.
On 1203 Memory is unstable at 3200 As it is 1T and I really need 2T, however 2666 at 16,16,16,36,56,1T seems somewhat more stable (not enough to trust it really seems to need to run at 2t), on 0083 which is 2T I've had 3900 using P states and 3200 18,18,18,38,56,2T working.

Second I've been able to get CPU Overclocking to 3900 to work, however while stable at 1.375 on 1203 on 1403 it takes over 1.4 to get the same result using Load Level 3. P-States do not work period they are always ignore and erased on 1403 and 9920. Even if I skip Memory leave it all on Auto and just set the CPU voltage off-set and P-0 State it is ignored and deleted, I read this is an issue on 1403, but that it was to have been resolved on 9920 it has not.

Hibernate and resume is still an issue, had the problem yet again today on 9920 (at stock everything as that is all I can do with 1043 or 9920), I had to restore a backup of Windows as the OS was unusable afterwords, could not even boot due to file corruption.

Also I've seen others with 4 stick and even 64Gb getting the memory to work at speeds over 2133 on 1403 and 9920, so why am I unable to get this MB to do it at all? In fact I've seen this very MB and RAM work at 3200 on BIOS 0083, so it is possible; so why is it impossible on 1403 or 9920 to do so using the same timing?, why can I not even under-clock Memory to 1666 on 1403 or 9920? This RAM is still good, as I pulled it and ran it over-night on an Intel 200 series MB which on issues 3200 18,18,18,38 so the Memory is still fine, which is surprising given the hell I'm putting though on the MB.

I've tried setting the boot cycles for memory from Auto to 2 and the MB boot-looped and I had to clear BIOS to get it to work again. I've tried 3066 at 20,20,20,40,60 2T same as any other setting no go, I've tried 1.4V even though the work on the 200 series at 1.35, again no go.

Given that I've seen this work at 3900 and 3200 on much earlier BIOS, why is it this later BIOS is unable to do either CPU or Memory? Lastly before anyone asks yes I've read 2000+ pages and reviewed the last 200 pages over the weekend and tried many of the suggestions I've seen nothing works at all for 1403 or 9920. As previously stated this system is unusable as a VMWARE server as it is not stable enough for that, and is not usable as workstation as sleep/hibernate do not work without risking file corruption on network IO.

ERIC


----------



## Frikencio

I will call this 3333 stable and end for today. Can't get a fully stable 3466 atm









CPU/RAM/SSD all seems to be good to me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I will call this 3333 stable and end for today. Can't get a fully stable 3466 atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU/RAM/SSD all seems to be good to me.


That looks great! Time to enjoy the rig.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egandt*
> 
> In 40 pages I've had no responses, to any of these issues. However I have found I can force the memory speed to change as long as everything is Auto, I can set memory to 16,16,16,36,56,2T and it sticks. If I set memory to any value other than Auto it will switch back to 2133 15,15,15,36,51,2T that means 1666 16,16,16,36,56,2T or 3200 18,18,18,38,58,2T no matter the setting if Memory is not Auto on 1403 and 9920 it boots at 2133.
> On 1203 Memory is unstable at 3200 As it is 1T and I really need 2T, however 2666 at 16,16,16,36,56,1T seems somewhat more stable (not enough to trust it really seems to need to run at 2t), on 0083 which is 2T I've had 3900 using P states and 3200 18,18,18,38,56,2T working.
> 
> Second I've been able to get CPU Overclocking to 3900 to work, however while stable at 1.375 on 1203 on 1403 it takes over 1.4 to get the same result using Load Level 3. P-States do not work period they are always ignore and erased on 1403 and 9920. Even if I skip Memory leave it all on Auto and just set the CPU voltage off-set and P-0 State it is ignored and deleted, I read this is an issue on 1403, but that it was to have been resolved on 9920 it has not.
> 
> Hibernate and resume is still an issue, had the problem yet again today on 9920 (at stock everything as that is all I can do with 1043 or 9920), I had to restore a backup of Windows as the OS was unusable afterwords, could not even boot due to file corruption.
> 
> Also I've seen others with 4 stick and even 64Gb getting the memory to work at speeds over 2133 on 1403 and 9920, so why am I unable to get this MB to do it at all? In fact I've seen this very MB and RAM work at 3200 on BIOS 0083, so it is possible; so why is it impossible on 1403 or 9920 to do so using the same timing?, why can I not even under-clock Memory to 1666 on 1403 or 9920? This RAM is still good, as I pulled it and ran it over-night on an Intel 200 series MB which on issues 3200 18,18,18,38 so the Memory is still fine, which is surprising given the hell I'm putting though on the MB.
> 
> I've tried setting the boot cycles for memory from Auto to 2 and the MB boot-looped and I had to clear BIOS to get it to work again. I've tried 3066 at 20,20,20,40,60 2T same as any other setting no go, I've tried 1.4V even though the work on the 200 series at 1.35, again no go.
> 
> Given that I've seen this work at 3900 and 3200 on much earlier BIOS, why is it this later BIOS is unable to do either CPU or Memory? Lastly before anyone asks yes I've read 2000+ pages and reviewed the last 200 pages over the weekend and tried many of the suggestions I've seen nothing works at all for 1403 or 9920. As previously stated this system is unusable as a VMWARE server as it is not stable enough for that, and is not usable as workstation as sleep/hibernate do not work without risking file corruption on network IO.
> 
> ERIC


the best thing to do is post into bios with a fat32 usb stick in any port, then hit F12 on all relevant bios pages. esc to continue into windows. select all th efiles, right click > send to> compressed zip folder. post the folder back here using the paperclip tool in the editor. we'll take a look.

Have you reflashed the bios (even overflash the same version)? if your ram is running 1600 after a fail/F9, clrcmos or "load opt Defaults" you should.


----------



## lcbbcl

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egandt*
> 
> In 40 pages I've had no responses, to any of these issues. However I have found I can force the memory speed to change as long as everything is Auto, I can set memory to 16,16,16,36,56,2T and it sticks. If I set memory to any value other than Auto it will switch back to 2133 15,15,15,36,51,2T that means 1666 16,16,16,36,56,2T or 3200 18,18,18,38,58,2T no matter the setting if Memory is not Auto on 1403 and 9920 it boots at 2133.
> On 1203 Memory is unstable at 3200 As it is 1T and I really need 2T, however 2666 at 16,16,16,36,56,1T seems somewhat more stable (not enough to trust it really seems to need to run at 2t), on 0083 which is 2T I've had 3900 using P states and 3200 18,18,18,38,56,2T working.
> 
> Second I've been able to get CPU Overclocking to 3900 to work, however while stable at 1.375 on 1203 on 1403 it takes over 1.4 to get the same result using Load Level 3. P-States do not work period they are always ignore and erased on 1403 and 9920. Even if I skip Memory leave it all on Auto and just set the CPU voltage off-set and P-0 State it is ignored and deleted, I read this is an issue on 1403, but that it was to have been resolved on 9920 it has not.
> 
> Hibernate and resume is still an issue, had the problem yet again today on 9920 (at stock everything as that is all I can do with 1043 or 9920), I had to restore a backup of Windows as the OS was unusable afterwords, could not even boot due to file corruption.
> 
> Also I've seen others with 4 stick and even 64Gb getting the memory to work at speeds over 2133 on 1403 and 9920, so why am I unable to get this MB to do it at all? In fact I've seen this very MB and RAM work at 3200 on BIOS 0083, so it is possible; so why is it impossible on 1403 or 9920 to do so using the same timing?, why can I not even under-clock Memory to 1666 on 1403 or 9920? This RAM is still good, as I pulled it and ran it over-night on an Intel 200 series MB which on issues 3200 18,18,18,38 so the Memory is still fine, which is surprising given the hell I'm putting though on the MB.
> 
> I've tried setting the boot cycles for memory from Auto to 2 and the MB boot-looped and I had to clear BIOS to get it to work again. I've tried 3066 at 20,20,20,40,60 2T same as any other setting no go, I've tried 1.4V even though the work on the 200 series at 1.35, again no go.
> 
> Given that I've seen this work at 3900 and 3200 on much earlier BIOS, why is it this later BIOS is unable to do either CPU or Memory? Lastly before anyone asks yes I've read 2000+ pages and reviewed the last 200 pages over the weekend and tried many of the suggestions I've seen nothing works at all for 1403 or 9920. As previously stated this system is unusable as a VMWARE server as it is not stable enough for that, and is not usable as workstation as sleep/hibernate do not work without risking file corruption on network IO.
> 
> ERIC





uff 4x16gb ,i have 2x16 and was very hard to make it stable at 3200mhz.try to use only 32Gb
for DR its not enough to just load preset profiles


----------



## matthew87

@gupsterg

I took the opportunity last night to have a long thorough read of your Ryzen essentials thread:thumb:

In light of the information in that thread I've taken your advice and switched LLC back to auto for my P State overclock.

So far with early testing I've found my 1700x needs a idle vcore of around 1.4v at 3.9Ghz which drops to around 1.35v under full load with Prime95 in place stress testing. For gaming and other heavy but non extreme workloads the chip maintains a vcore of 1.39-1.4v, dropping to around 0.95v when lower P States kick in and the CPU frequency is lowered.

Question:

I'm assuming when AMD and Asus state for Ryzen CPUs that 1.35v is recommended as safe for for 24/7 overclocks that this figures apply to fully stressed and loaded vcore and not idle?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew87*
> 
> @Gupsterg
> 
> I took the opportunity last night to have a long thorough read of your Ryzen essentials thread:thumb:
> 
> In light of the information in that thread I've taken your advice and switched LLC back to auto for my P State overclock.
> 
> So far with early testing I've found my 1700x needs a idle vcore of around 1.4v at 3.9Ghz which drops to around 1.35v under full load with Prime95 in place stress testing. For gaming and other heavy but non extreme workloads the chip maintains a vcore of 1.39-1.4v, dropping to around 0.95v when lower P States kick in and the CPU frequency is lowered.
> 
> Question:
> 
> I'm assuming when AMD and Asus state for Ryzen CPUs that 1.35v is recommended as safe for for 24/7 overclocks that this figures apply to fully stressed and loaded vcore and not idle?


idle voltage (within reason) is nothing to be concerned about. the guidance refers to load voltage.


----------



## chakku

Has anyone come up with the magical timings to get stable 3200MHz on DR Hynix M-die yet? 3066C14 is fine for now but I can't die happy until I get that big 3200


----------



## dagget3450

I was almost in same boat, except im trying to figure out whats the best ram to buy for 1700/C6H for max stable out of the ram box speeds. Is it 3200 cl14 gskill flarex? Also should i get 2 sticks for better chance?


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> I was almost in same boat, except im trying to figure out whats the best ram to buy for 1700/C6H for max stable out of the ram box speeds. Is it 3200 cl14 gskill flarex? Also should i get 2 sticks for better chance?


Any 3200C14 or 3466/3600+ 2x8GB kit will be Single Rank B-Die which is your best bet for max stable overclocks. Out of box speed is 2133MHz no matter what kit you buy.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> @elmor - hey bud, not to be a PIA, but that glitch that sets vcore to 1.7V when switching from offset to manual vcore mode happens with 9920 also.


The patch didn't make it into this test bios, should be in next official beta.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfy PC*
> 
> *
> here what happen when I change the hz :*


Hmm, quite strange. Can you try your system outside of the chassi with minimal peripherals connected? You can also try manually selecting Ai Overclock Tuner = Default or Manual and see if that makes any difference. Or did you say this only happens after setting DRAM Vboot?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - relaxing the 2 settings highlighted in yellow (just used auto, were set to 13/13, even 12/12 has the same effect on this benchmark) improves this score, but lowers AID64 bandwidth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both are stable to 1h gsat.


Yeah, benchmarks are remarkable pieces of software. Same for stress testing tools, today you are stable and tomorrow you crash at the same settings lol.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> then... you can go overkill...


Oh nice, you have an Aquaero? I am thinking about getting myself one too i hear nothing but good things about it.


----------



## Firefreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firefreak*
> 
> I've been so focused on trying to get 3200 memory speed that I've not tried any games yet... so...
> 
> For two days now I cannot for the life of me get rid of a 2s slowdown about every 10s in EVERY game. It dips from 60-100 fps to 1-2fps for 1-2s and then gets back to full speed no matter what game or what graphic settings I choose.
> 
> I have the latest 1403 BIOS, latest AMD Graphics drivers and chipset drivers.
> 
> Running 1800X with Xonar STX card and 2x16Gb Corsair 3200 Memory on W10 Pro.
> 
> Any help would be very appreciated.


No one else with this problem?


----------



## Wolfy PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> @Wolfy PC
> I see that you have EK,be sure that you don't suffer this problem


I tried yesterday to put the new one and it was worst, anytime turning on, anytime I have to move the cooler -_-'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> Boot with 2133 if that its stable and use HCI memtest for few hours,if at default all you get just 1 error then ram can be faulty,i hope the board to be ok
> You can try also loosening your CPU cooler,if too much pressure, strange things can happen if the cooler its too tight.
> As i said try to set manual Dram Voltage 1.4V ,Dram Boot 1.4V and SOC to 1.1V


I will try this with the system outside the chassis also

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> maybe... but the result is repeatable. more importantly, the score did not go down by relaxing those timings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The q8 code is telling you that the cpu is failing with that ram setting.
> did you check the system for proper operation before installing in the case? If not, here's a list of things to try
> shut down, power off.
> 1) ensure that the water block is not over tightened.
> 2) double check all PSU cables
> 3) power up and enter bios
> 4) select the same ram settings Stilt recommended and manually select 2666 (not 2933)
> 5) scroll down to vdram and set 1.375-1,4V
> 5) on the external power menu, scroll down and set vdimm to 1.375 to 1.4V, change nothing else (yet)
> 6) on the main trweaker menu, set manual SOC mode and enter 1.1V
> 
> try it... or try it with your established core OC .. BUT lower the core multiplier by 1-200 MHz for this test (eg, run a higher than necessary vcore for a lower multiplier).


Do not take account about the last Q8 with white LED it is a function of my psu to cooldown everything, but it seems to be Q8 also before the cooldown









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> The patch didn't make it into this test bios, should be in next official beta.
> Hmm, quite strange. Can you try your system outside of the chassi with minimal peripherals connected? You can also try manually selecting Ai Overclock Tuner = Default or Manual and see if that makes any difference. Or did you say this only happens after setting DRAM Vboot?


Hi thx for helping








I will do that this evening

It happen when I set any value in VBOOT DRAM and/or if I set more than 2133mhz


----------



## ShiftyJ

How is the new beta bios? Getting Flare X ram this week and will be trying The Stilt's timings.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyJ*
> 
> How is the new beta bios? Getting Flare X ram this week and will be trying The Stilt's timings.


Works quite nice to be honest, i have the same RAM kit you ordered and it clocks pretty good. I can manage to get 3600 MHz out of it but i don't know how stable that is because i am running 346 MHz now because of lower latency.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfy PC*
> 
> Do not take account about the last Q8 with white LED it is a function of my psu to cooldown everything, but it seems to be Q8 also before the cooldown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That PSU, seems like some non brand PSU, any chance of exact model? you sure it's working right?


----------



## Wolfy PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> That PSU, seems like some non brand PSU, any chance of exact model? you sure it's working right?


Nope ^^ it is Enermax INFINITI 650w, yes it work like the first day ^^


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Works quite nice to be honest, i have the same RAM kit you ordered and it clocks pretty good. I can manage to get 3600 MHz out of it but i don't know how stable that is because i am running 346 MHz now because of lower latency.


i have tested my flare x at stilt 3466 and fast 3200 stilt both work fine nice and stable for me.
3466 is pretty much the same as the fast 3200 though there are few things that get a bit of a benefit like 3dmark and that maths programme but not by much.
3600 i did not bother with yet


----------



## Annihilator17

Hi all,

My kit Corsair Vengeance LED CMU16GX4M2C3200C16 mount Samsung B-Die but CL16 instead of CL14 like the G.Skill.
I'm able to run them @ 3200MHz, but only when I turn on my power stripe and then my PC, it do a strange sequence: boot incomplete > shutdown > boot incomplete > shutdown > boot successfully. If I try to boot it without turning off my power stripe it works like a charm.









Is this a "cold boot bug" or I'm just missing some settings?









Right now I'm using them with stock timings (16-18-18-18-36), ProcODT_SM is set to 60 ohm, Cmd2T is set to 1T because with 2T system won't boot even at 2133MHz.

I've this issue from the beginning with 0902 bios version. Right now I'm using 9920 bios version.

I really hope to fix this problem.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> i have tested my flare x at stilt 3466 and fast 3200 stilt both work fine nice and stable for me.
> 3466 is pretty much the same as the fast 3200 though there are few things that get a bit of a benefit like 3dmark and that maths programme but not by much.
> 3600 i did not bother with yet


Nice, what timings do you use with 3466 MHz? I am at 14-14-14-28 CR1 now and it works very well. I thin anything above 3200 or 3466 MHz is the sweet spot and beyond that it doesn't scale well due to timings.


----------



## 1nterceptor

Did anyone see a qcode 47 recently? A weird thing happened to me yesterday. Everything was working fine with 9920 bios, cpu @4ghz, ram @3066mhz (stable just as before with 1403/1401). The storm was coming so i switched off the pc and pulled the power cord from the wall. After couple of hours the storm passed, i plugged everything back in and pressed the power button. It took a bit longer than ussual (cold boot issue?) but the pc booted, i entered bios just to check on settings and saw my ram voltage was fluctuating between 1.351v and 1.375v, so i bumped it up only 1 step. Other settings seemed fine (cpu @1.33v via offset and llc3, soc @1.05v via offset and llc2). F10/enter, the pc woulden't boot anymore. So i restarted it a few times after which it booted with a message saying the cpu was overheating. I entered bios, just to see the cpu is @77°c. Wth? Tryed to reset to default settings, even worse - 80°. I noticed that the voltage dropped down to 0.8v and everything in bios was choppy and slow, probbably due to thermal throtling. I touched the pcb around the socket, it was only warm as were the heatsink and mosfets... I don't use p states, just regular manual oc and it worked like that for months. I'm not sure what is the cause of this, but i'm doubting my Kraken x52 has failed maybe even though it's only 3 months old. I'll try to flashback the bios again just to be clear on that and report back.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfy PC*
> 
> Nope ^^ it is Enermax INFINITI 650w, yes it work like the first day ^^


What is your cooling?

You have RGB version of RAM I have.

Yours: F4-3200C14D-16GTZR
Mine: F4-3200C14D-16GTZ

When I originally installed my kit I had frustrating time, link.

Perhaps try :-

i) Remove power from PC, remove battery from motherboard, leave it for hour or so.

ii) Reinsert battery, reapply power, use flashback to reflash UEFI 9920.

iii) Then use only one stick of RAM and see if you can post without needing CLRCMOS for next post.


----------



## ozzyo99

Not bothered messing with my system for a while now I have it stable.

Is 1403 still the latest BIOS?

Any work on AGESA 1007 as yet?

TY


----------



## Wolfy PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> What is your cooling?
> 
> You have RGB version of RAM I have.
> 
> Yours: F4-3200C14D-16GTZR
> Mine: F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
> 
> When I originally installed my kit I had frustrating time, link.
> 
> Perhaps try :-
> 
> i) Remove power from PC, remove battery from motherboard, leave it for hour or so.
> 
> ii) Reinsert battery, reapply power, use flashback to reflash UEFI 9920.
> 
> iii) Then use only one stick of RAM and see if you can post without needing CLRCMOS for next post.


EKWB Supremacy EVO



I can try, but this procedure is just a clear cmos no ? (this evening with everything outside the chassis)


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfy PC*
> 
> EKWB Supremacy EVO
> 
> 
> 
> I can try, but this procedure is just a clear cmos no ? (this evening with everything outside the chassis)


Sometimes removing power / battery just helps sort quirks.

You got the updated gasket? you see it is slightly conductive and when in contact with the back of the socket causes issues. I think it was linked in a previous post to you.
Quote:


> EK Predator & Supremacy backplate issue
> 
> Using the EK Predator or Supremacy rubber gasket causes the board not to turn on or become unstable. Contact EK directly for a replacement. *Shouldn't be an issue any more as it only affected the first batch of AM4 updated kits being sent out.*


BTW sweet rig







.


----------



## Wolfy PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Sometimes removing power / battery just helps sort quirks.
> 
> You got the updated gasket? you see it is slightly conductive and when in contact with the back of the socket causes issues. I think it was linked in a previous post to you.
> BTW sweet rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thank you ^^ nice but frustrating
















I received a new gasket but I never used it until yesterday evening as asked by lcbbcl, because I removed the inner gasket and it was working

Now with the new gasket it's worst so this evening I will try without anything just a NHD14 put on it without screw


----------



## gupsterg

Yes try air cooler.

Also over tightening cooler can cause issues, regardless air/aio/water from what member shares have shown.

IIRC some have used the stock AM4 back plate insulation with other back plates to resolve issues. You may have to not tightened down as much and/or use differing bolts. @bluej511 has good insight on this IIRC.


----------



## Ex0cet

As always, reporting back to the community after some testing sessions with the new 9920 beta BIOS.

This time, a different approach when overclocking my 1700 rig.

I wanted to see how high of an OC I could achieve with very humble set voltages of 1.3 for CPUv and 1.0 for SOCv.

Fortunately, results were not as humble as set voltages









Need further testing of long-term stability, but for now, it survived 1 hour of AIDA64, 1 hour of RealBench, plus a few hours of gaming flawlessly.

[email protected] (100*38)

4 x G.Skill F4-4266C19-8GTZKW @3200mhz

Timings:



AIDA64 cache and mem bench:



Cinebench + CPUZ bench:



BIOS SETTINGS:









Min. Idle temp: 31C

Max. stress temp: 60C

As you can see above, Sense MI Skew is disabled, as always.

I think I'm gonna stay with this settings for a long time now, temps are just too good at this voltages.

Latency is king after all, and 67ns is quite remarkable in my book, for a 3200mhz ram OC w/ 4 sticks









Cheers!


----------



## JingleB

Hey all,

New to overclocking with pstates so was after some advice from all the pro's. I've followed the thread for weeks and read up on as much as I can and have hit some minor issues.

1800x, CH6 Motherboard
F4-3600C16D-16GTZR kit (2x8gb)
Water cooled CPU/Vid cards
Bios 9920

I guess I've been fairly lucky as I haven't had any issues sitting stable at 4ghz 3200 DRAM with the last couple bios', with 9920 bios its been great hitting 3466 with no issues also. After seeing people talk about pstates I read up and have the CPU now going between 2ghz-4ghz depending on load. RAM is a different story. I now can't get 3466 stable and have gone back down to 3333 to avoid any BSOD's which came pretty quickly after logging in.I've noticed HWMonitor crashing now so may see how stability at 3200 is like, or the option on not using pstates and going back to 3466.

Can anyone throw some advise my way?

Some Pics below, if there's anything else I can provide to assist let me know.

Many thanks, JB


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



cachemem.png 92k .png file


cine.png 1200k .png file


HWMonitor.png 48k .png file


memtweak.png 61k .png file


RTC.png 18k .png file


----------



## egandt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That looks great! Time to enjoy the rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the best thing to do is post into bios with a fat32 usb stick in any port, then hit F12 on all relevant bios pages. esc to continue into windows. select all the files, right click > send to> compressed zip folder. post the folder back here using the paperclip tool in the editor. we'll take a look.
> 
> Have you reflashed the bios (even overflash the same version)? if your ram is running 1600 after a fail/F9, clrcmos or "load opt Defaults" you should.


 settings_9920_setting.txt 19k .txt file


Also yes I have re-flashed and executed a clear BIOS, followed by load optimized defaults, to be safe. Also I can not boot a 1600 Memory or 3200 Memory, as the only memory speed that works is 2133, any other value is ignored (fails and switches back, whatever it does it will not boot at those speeds with 1403 or 9920).

CPU and memory settings after setting the values provided in BIOS. Note the CPU voltage is insane often 1.6v+, always is with this BIOS until I force it to something reasonable, and even then it likes to exceed 1.5 on 1403 and 9920, previously I've not seen that.




Note: I'll reboot after I post this a force it back to 1.3825, as that is the best I can do to keep it from going crazy, and before it causes permanent damage, but with the settings provided it should never go this high.


----------



## ShiftyJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> i have tested my flare x at stilt 3466 and fast 3200 stilt both work fine nice and stable for me.
> 3466 is pretty much the same as the fast 3200 though there are few things that get a bit of a benefit like 3dmark and that maths programme but not by much.
> 3600 i did not bother with yet


Nice, have you tested the 3333MHz fast timings? I think I'll go with that if I find it's stable.


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1nterceptor*
> 
> Did anyone see a qcode 47 recently? A weird thing happened to me yesterday. Everything was working fine with 9920 bios, cpu @4ghz, ram @3066mhz (stable just as before with 1403/1401). The storm was coming so i switched off the pc and pulled the power cord from the wall. After couple of hours the storm passed, i plugged everything back in and pressed the power button. It took a bit longer than ussual (cold boot issue?) but the pc booted, i entered bios just to check on settings and saw my ram voltage was fluctuating between 1.351v and 1.375v, so i bumped it up only 1 step. Other settings seemed fine (cpu @1.33v via offset and llc3, soc @1.05v via offset and llc2). F10/enter, the pc woulden't boot anymore. So i restarted it a few times after which it booted with a message saying the cpu was overheating. I entered bios, just to see the cpu is @77°c. Wth? Tryed to reset to default settings, even worse - 80°. I noticed that the voltage dropped down to 0.8v and *everything in bios was choppy and slow*, probbably due to thermal throtling. I touched the pcb around the socket, it was only warm as were the heatsink and mosfets... I don't use p states, just regular manual oc and it worked like that for months. I'm not sure what is the cause of this, but i'm doubting my Kraken x52 has failed maybe even though it's only 3 months old. I'll try to flashback the bios again just to be clear on that and report back.


I got yesterday night a reboot with CPU overheating error at 76C so yeah..something is strange
I get random but quite often this problem with UEFI lag,and my readings are NA


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firefreak*
> 
> No one else with this problem?


Have you tried it without the fancy soundcard?


----------



## Firefreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Have you tried it without the fancy soundcard?


Yes I have. No difference sadly.


----------



## ElmerF

9920 bios using 1700X with 4x8 Corsair Vengeance 3200 memory (one set hynix, one set samsung - really Corsair!?) using Corsair AIO for cooling. Can now run this unfortunately mismatched memory stable at 2933 with the following settings:

dcop standard
procdt 48 ohms (one set is 42, other is 53)
dram volts 1.35
dram boot volts 1.36

Cooling is stable (no constant ramp ups) and CPU temperatures are realistic with default temp settings!

Pretty darn happy. Good work Elmor. It's been a long journey, including a motherboard RMA. Now, has the LED memory corruption problem been put to bed? Stopped using Aura sync and any other Asus utilities months ago - mostly use Linux anyway.


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firefreak*
> 
> Yes I have. No difference sadly.


Download Latencymon and make some test on all 3 options in tools/general selecting all cpus on tool/CPU, maybe it shows something about drivers.


----------



## austinmrs

Im about to buy the Samsung B Die kit everyone recommends, 2x8GB Gskill Trident Z RGB 3200Mhz CL14.

Should i load 3200mhz stilt fast preset or try the 3466? I only play games, i dont do renders or anything...


----------



## matthew87

Which voltage reading is more accurate on the C6H for vcore, SVI2 TFN or the Asus ITE reading when using HWinfo?

i'm getting widly different readings between the two for vcore, a difference of around 500mv for min-max ranges


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElmerF*
> 
> 9920 bios using 1700X with 4x8 Corsair Vengeance 3200 memory (one set hynix, one set samsung - really Corsair!?)


I've written about this before, and in case you find yourself in this situation in the future, there's a "tell' on the memory though it doesn't always help.

If you look at the QVL for the motherboard, you'll find the Corsair memories indicate a "version number" (my Platinums are 4.24 for instance) and other memories do not. Corsair manages to sell more memory than about anyone else, and how do they do that and why all the version numbers?

Basically for any given "timing" target you buy DIMM's for, there are a number of chips that are "equal to or better than" they could use. Each set is matched, but no two sets will necessarily have the same chips. When Corsair says "3200 mhz, 16-18-18-36" they are right about that -- but subtimings and signal matching could be radically different. "Training" supposedly addresses that.

It's clever in a sense because it means that regardless of availability of chips from a given manufacturer, Corsair can keep a product in the pipeline. Hynix having manufacturing hiccups? Use Samsung, and vice versa.

I don't have a problem with that once I know that and can research which version has which chips. What toasts my buns is the fact that virtually no one advertises what versions they are selling (probably because they don't know) and so you can't order Corsair memory online and be absolutely sure what you're getting. Unless you are in a store and can read the package, it's a crap-shoot.


----------



## kaseki

*Update to the quest for 3333 from working 3200 on 9920 BIOS.* 1800X @ 3.9 @ auto voltages, 3200C14 *2 x 16* @ 1.4V. Working procODT at 3200 is 96 ohms (80 might also work but would be inconvenient to test right now). Working CLDO_VDDP at 3200 is Auto (presumed to be 950 mV).

Issue is F9 failed training loops for many procODT and CLDO_VDDP combinations at 3333. Presently testing with *The Stilt*'s safe 3333 timings loaded from the BIOS options, but this was also observed with even looser timings. Critically, timing is 1T with GearDown enabled. Geardown disabled fails at 96 ohms over the entire gamut of reasonable CLDO voltages, and for all tested CLDO voltages at 80 and 68.6 ohms.

Regions found so far that pass training and POST are these. If POST occurs, then Linux Mint OS will boot. GSAT, however, may show memory errors.

620 mV @ 68.6 ohms and the region thereabout boots. Only 620 will pass an hour of GSAT. +/- 5 mV or more around it will not.
630 mV @ 80 ohms and the region thereabout boots. Only 630 will pass an hour of GSAT. +/- 5 mV or more around it will not.
910 mV @ 80 ohms and the region thereabout boots. Only 910 will pass an hour of GSAT. +/- 5 mV or more around it will not.

However, these GSAT passes are likely to be tenuous. A two hour GSAT test last night of 910/80 had an error at 6923 seconds after start. Also, a few mV of tolerance in a voltage setting is not what I would call robust for long-term use.

Default CLDO and 96 ohms will not train. However, I still need to examine the region of CLDO above 950 mV, and well as what is going on in the 800 - 900 mV region.

I am hoping that for regions that will boot and have a low GSAT error rates, relaxed timing settings will bring them to stability. But I don't like the implications of the results so far. They suggest that the optimal termination (procODT) is frequency sensitive, which should be at most a weak function for a 4% frequency increase, unless the dielectric of the motherboard is well into its loss tangent region (dissipative), or the components at each end of the transmission line are not fundamentally resistive at these frequencies.

There is also the added dimension of the other drive related parameters that have been popular to tune lately. It is possible that these influence the results and I will need to compare the results obtained from present settings (developed by *Ramad*, I think) to results from running them at their Auto settings.

*Bottom Line:* For my components with BIOS 9920 and settings I've tried, 3333 MT/s is not ready for prime time.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firefreak*
> 
> Yes I have. No difference sadly.


Are you running the Windows 10 Creators Update version? There are a lot of people with that version having all kinds of problems, but not the previous version. It broke the sound for many, and the new Gaming Mode can give you worse performance in games.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew87*
> 
> Which voltage reading is more accurate on the C6H for vcore, SVI2 TFN or the Asus ITE reading when using HWinfo?
> 
> i'm getting widly different readings between the two for vcore, a difference of around 500mv for min-max ranges


For load I use MAX CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN). For idle I use MIN VCORE.


----------



## matthew87

Thanks gupsterg

I'm assuming the p states transition so fast neither sensor can accurately gauge the vcore. At times TFN will say at idle Desktop I'm pulling 1.4v but vcore says 0.52v.

TFN shows a minimum voltage of 0.92 where as vcore shows as low as 0.5. Huge difference in min between the two. It appears as if the FTN sensor isn't picking up some of the lower lower p states but the ITN sensor does. I am worried not all p states were working on my overclock.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Oh nice, you have an Aquaero? I am thinking about getting myself one too i hear nothing but good things about it.


it's an excellent piece of kit, and the software is very good too. Highly recommended.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfy PC*
> 
> *Do not take account about the last Q8 with white LED it is a function of my psu to cooldown everything,* but it seems to be Q8 also before the cooldown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It happen when I set any value in VBOOT DRAM and/or if I set more than 2133mhz


wut? never heard of this (and I have all sorts of PSUs here). First, if it is "supposed" to be doing this, disable the function, if you can;t disable it, sell the PSU and get a good PSU. Why would you trust a PSU to cool down anything but itself. Q8 is causing a bios reset if it actually is doing what you say.


----------



## Firefreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Are you running the Windows 10 Creators Update version? There are a lot of people with that version having all kinds of problems, but not the previous version. It broke the sound for many, and the new Gaming Mode can give you worse performance in games.


Yes, that I am. Could be.

One thing I found though is that with 1403 I had 500-700us in the old DPC latency checker and 5-8us now with 9920 BIOS.


----------



## ItsMB

Did any of you guys, make an HCI in a setup closer to be STABLE with SMT OFF¿¿¿


----------



## Wolfy PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> wut? never heard of this (and I have all sorts of PSUs here). First, if it is "supposed" to be doing this, disable the function, if you can;t disable it, sell the PSU and get a good PSU. Why would you trust a PSU to cool down anything but itself. Q8 is causing a bios reset if it actually is doing what you say.


It is the Enermax INFINITI 650W it just turn on all the fan to cool down everything for a max of 1min depending the temperatures

It's the motherboard it show Q8 but I think it's not rilevant, cause there is only the 12v turned on for this fuunction


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egandt*
> 
> settings_9920_setting.txt 19k .txt file
> 
> 
> Also yes I have re-flashed and executed a clear BIOS, followed by load optimized defaults, to be safe. Also I can not boot a 1600 Memory or 3200 Memory, as the only memory speed that works is 2133, any other value is ignored (fails and switches back, whatever it does it will not boot at those speeds with 1403 or 9920).
> 
> CPU and memory settings after setting the values provided in BIOS. Note the CPU voltage is insane often 1.6v+, always is with this BIOS until I force it to something reasonable, and even then it likes to exceed 1.5 on 1403 and 9920, previously I've not seen that.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: I'll reboot after I post this a force it back to 1.3825, as that is the best I can do to keep it from going crazy, and before it causes permanent damage, but with the settings provided it should never go this high.


\
here's what I would do... first find stable core settings using fully manual mode. Frankly, I see many members changing all sorts of settings that probably are unnecessary, but are more likely part of an exploratory campaign.







Once you lock down a manual OC, you can then change over to offset if you like that better. Let's stick to basics:

1) shut down and clrcmos
2) power up, F1 into bios when asked
3) AI tuner - Manual
4) CPu core ratio - 38
5) BCLk - 100
6) cpu core voltage - Manual
7) set a voltage 1.38V or so
8) SOC manual mode - 1.1V
9) LLC - Auto or 1 (3 likely adds mV under load
10) VRm spread spectrum - disabled
11) cpu power phase - optimized or extreme
12) SOC load line - 1 or auto
13) dram current - 120% (also cpu current - 120%, Auto should be fine too)

check boot priorities and F10 to save and restart. Test this for quick stability (something like R15 or IBT or your favorite, trhen restart and F2 back to bios.

ram - select one of the lower presets - like "safe 3466", then in the tweaker main menu pick 3200 from the dropdown box. set 1.375V on this page, AND set 1.375 (or 1.4V) on the external Power submenu (ant the bottom).
F10 to save and restart. - test the ram using HCi memtest or GSAT.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfy PC*
> 
> It is the Enermax INFINITI 650W it just turn on all the fan to cool down everything for a max of 1min depending the temperatures


Right - so that is not going to cause a Q code 8.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew87*
> 
> Thanks gupsterg
> 
> I'm assuming the p states transition so fast neither sensor can accurately gauge the vcore. At times TFN will say at idle Desktop I'm pulling 1.4v but vcore says 0.52v.
> 
> TFN shows a minimum voltage of 0.92 where as vcore shows as low as 0.5. Huge difference in min between the two. It appears as if the FTN sensor isn't picking up some of the lower lower p states but the ITN sensor does. I am worried not all p states were working on my overclock.


Dunno why CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) doesn't go down as low. Maybe a SMU FW thing, could get fixed in another AGESA, dunno. There where bugs with Ryzen early on in monitoring, down to SMU FW, and AGESA 1.0.0.4a resolved some of those.

So I just do as stated.

What makes you think PState OC not working?

Post a HWINFO screenie where CPU been at idle and under load, will view, log be handy as well







.


----------



## Wolfy PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Right - so that is not going to cause a Q code 8.


I don't know why the motherboard show Q8, certainly because the psu turn on only the 12V during the cooldown step


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfy PC*
> 
> I don't know why the motherboard show Q8, certainly because the psu turn on only the 12V during the cooldown step


nah - the psu fans are independent from the MB voltage rails
BEFORE pulling the rig apart, did you loosen the waterblock mount screws 1/8-1/4 turn? and also, make sure the MB mount screws are not tight?


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firefreak*
> 
> Yes, that I am. Could be.
> 
> One thing I found though is that with 1403 I had 500-700us in the old DPC latency checker and 5-8us now with 9920 BIOS.


Disable SMT and check your buggiest game or set affinity to the half of cores on details on the task manager and check how smooth go.


----------



## Wolfy PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nah - the psu fans are independent from the MB voltage rails
> BEFORE pulling the rig apart, did you loosen the waterblock mount screws 1/8-1/4 turn? and also, make sure the MB mount screws are not tight?


I mean, the PSU, after the complete shutdown, turn on the 12V to turn on all the fan for a max of 1min like explained in the picture

Yes tried... nothing changed


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfy PC*
> 
> I mean, the PSU, after the complete shutdown, turn on the 12V to turn on all the fan for a max of 1min like explained in the picture
> 
> Yes tried... nothing changed


eh - that's too bad. you may need to run the board in an "out of box" setting outside the case.








do you have access to any other ddr4 kit?


----------



## Yviena

Has anyone else needed to use higher cpu vcore when running optimized sub timings?

I could run 3.95-3.975 with 1.431-1.437v before, now i need 1.44v to be cinebench stable.

I don't believe it's degradation as tbe 1.43v i used to run was only at idle with full load being around 1.365v.


----------



## alucardis666

Hey guys, is 1403 still the latest and most current bios?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Hey guys, is 1403 still the latest and most current bios?


official - yes. 9920 is the latest beta.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> official - yes. 9920 is the latest beta.


Appreciate the speedy response, any issues or caveats I need to know about before flashing it?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfy PC*
> 
> I mean, the PSU, after the complete shutdown, turn on the 12V to turn on all the fan for a max of 1min like explained in the picture
> 
> Yes tried... nothing changed


yeah - that "cooldown" function" worries me. It's the only outlier here. Everything else you have is standard kit. Can the PSU cooldown be disabled? Is it interfering with the quick AC cycle that is required after an F10 when changing dram frequencies? Does that box say "Quad Core"?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Appreciate the speedy response, any issues or caveats I need to know about before flashing it?


been working fine here... some folks seem to be having issues.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Been working fine here... some folks seem to be having issues.


I appreciate you taking the time to write me back 2x now. Rep given!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's an excellent piece of kit, and the software is very good too. Highly recommended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wut? never heard of this (and I have all sorts of PSUs here). First, if it is "supposed" to be doing this, disable the function, if you can;t disable it, sell the PSU and get a good PSU. Why would you trust a PSU to cool down anything but itself. Q8 is causing a bios reset if it actually is doing what you say.


Which one do you have?

I want this because it seems the only proper fan controller out there.. the rest is laggy and isn't a good experience at all i noticed, tried different brands but they are all the same unfortunately.

And i am done with these motherboard woos because no matter what i do or setting i use, i always end up with ramping up and down fans when connected to the motherboard header..


----------



## Albert1007

Hey guys, another noob questiong going on:

Actually my ryzen OC is via Pstates, 3.9Ghz @1.35V, so vcore lowers at idle.

Would a manual overclock, the typical one, lower voltages at idle also? If so, is there any special option that I need to enable/ disable?

Thanks!


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMB*
> 
> Disable SMT and check your buggiest game or set affinity to the half of cores on details on the task manager and check how smooth go.


Really? Maybe i will try the new bios, been having stuttering on CS GO.. Windows 10 Creators Update, every drivers updated, hpet disabled, game mode disabled, dame dvr disabled, etc...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Which one do you have?
> 
> I want this because it seems the only proper fan controller out there.. the rest is laggy and isn't a good experience at all i noticed, tried different brands but they are all the same unfortunately.
> 
> And i am done with these motherboard woos because no matter what i do or setting i use, i always end up with ramping up and down fans when connected to the motherboard header..


I have the AQ6 and AQ5.. Have had the 5 for over 4 years now and it's solid. The AQ6 is a better unit and just as solid (~ year old install). Runs the pumps, fans, lights (color based on water temp) and with the adapter kit, will allow for controlled or emergency shutdown of the rig in the event of.. well, any thing you chose. Again, it is the best controller available IMO.


AQ6 n the one on the left

aq5 at the top of this 720XT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Albert1007*
> 
> Hey guys, another noob questiong going on:
> 
> Actually my ryzen OC is via Pstates, 3.9Ghz @1.35V, so vcore lowers at idle.
> 
> Would a manual overclock, the typical one, lower voltages at idle also? If so, is there any special option that I need to enable/ disable?
> 
> Thanks!


nah, manual override will not lower voltage at idle...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I have the AQ6 and AQ5.. Have had the 5 for over 4 years now and it's solid. The AQ6 is a better unit and just as solid (~ year old install). Runs the pumps, fans, lights (color based on water temp) and with the adapter kit, will allow for controlled or emergency shutdown of the rig in the event of.. well, any thing you chose. Again, it is the best controller available IMO.
> 
> 
> AQ6 n the one on the left
> 
> aq5 at the top of this 720XT
> nah, manual override will not lower voltage at idle...


Holy moly! 720 mm of rad space!? What do you cool it with, your car?lol.

Nice, they are very very expensive but i guess its money well spend if it can actually save your system from cooking to death.. especially in a hot climate.


----------



## Kriant

Just an update on my Rig - After passing HCI/OCCT/P95 tests, over the course of the past few days I've played Quake Champions, Ghost Recon Wildlands and Telltale Guardians of the Galaxy - no CTDs or BSODs so far.









The 4ghz might be out of my reach, but 3.9ghz at 1.368v LLC2 and 3200 ram with tight-ish timings (tighter than stock timings) - I can live with that.


----------



## hurricane28

Btw, i was thinking on getting one of these: https://www.highflow.nl/watercooling/aansluitingen/fittingen/bitspower/bitspower-g1-4-temperature-sensor-stop-fitting-black-sparkle-bp-bswp-ct.html?sl=nl

I would like to screw it in the reservoir in order to monitor water temp and control the fans accordingly. I think its a good idea tbh.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Btw, i was thinking on getting one of these: https://www.highflow.nl/watercooling/aansluitingen/fittingen/bitspower/bitspower-g1-4-temperature-sensor-stop-fitting-black-sparkle-bp-bswp-ct.html?sl=nl
> 
> I would like to screw it in the reservoir in order to monitor water temp and control the fans accordingly. I think its a good idea tbh.


It certainly wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Holy moly! 720 mm of rad space!? What do you cool it with, your car?lol.
> 
> Nice, they are very very expensive but i guess its money well spend if it can actually save your system from cooking to death.. especially in a hot climate.


They are expensive. lol - 720 is not much... here's 4x420.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> They are expensive. lol - 720 is not much... here's 4x420.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


MOAR Rad space.


----------



## y0bailey

I've given 100% up on fan controlling....I've gone to just using a good old fashioned fan controller with ACTUAL KNOBS THAT FUNCTION. Screw everything about this motherboard's fan control.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00K0VKEUK/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> I've given 100% up on fan controlling....I've gone to just using a good old fashioned fan controller with ACTUAL KNOBS THAT FUNCTION. Screw everything about this motherboard's fan control.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00K0VKEUK/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


what issues are you having with the on board headers? They seem to be working okay here... are you guys using the heuristics available in the bios?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> They are expensive. lol - 720 is not much... here's 4x420.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah, but that's always the case if i want something, i am a quality man and i simply HATE rubbish... I want quality or buy nothing at all but that comes with a price unfortunately..

That's a massive heat dissipation station you got there, you can cool everything you need. Why so much rad space man?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, but that's always the case if i want something, i am a quality man and i simply HATE rubbish... I want quality or buy nothing at all but that comes with a price unfortunately..
> 
> That's a massive heat dissipation station you got there, you can cool everything you need. Why so much rad space man?


Lots of wc'd graphics cards.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> It certainly wouldn't hurt.


Well i think its a good idea because i am done with this software crappy software.. no matter how or what i set in BIOS, it seems that the fan headers on the motherboard have a mind of their own.. When i get temp sensor directly in the water, i can monitor from it in order to control my fans. That being said, the CPU temp can reach danger temp very fast without the water raising a degree..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well i think its a good idea because i am done with this software crappy software.. no matter how or what i set in BIOS, it seems that the fan headers on the motherboard have a mind of their own.. When i get temp sensor directly in the water, i can monitor from it in order to control my fans. That being said, the CPU temp can reach danger temp very fast without the water raising a degree..


rapidly changing fan rpm is not gonna improve the heat flux from cpu to water. The fan power on a WC rig is really based on the heat capacity (volume), rad's ability to shed heat at steady state and ambient temperature delta vs coolant temp.
and yeah.. lol there's more rad space on this rig than there is on my YZF-R1.









witrh the AQ6, use *these* in-line water temp sensors.


----------



## WarpenN1

I'm starting to really effin annoyed with this Ryzen chip!

My ryzen is fully stable at 3.95ghz with vcore 1.4v but when I start to overclock my ram from 2133 to 2800mhz with default timings that seems to be very loose, prime95 crashes pc in just under 20 minutes! I've tried to up the vcore from 1.4v llc5 to 1.43v llc5 and still crash!!! my soc and pll are almost at max already 1.25v and 2v... LOL RAM should not affect that much for vcore needs! Unless CPU has huge design flaws..

What to do now to get those frequencies stable :/ I'm not even considering lowering my RAM or CPU frequencies, unlesss I can get 3.9ghz stable with 3ghz ram or 3.2ghz ram.......

And yeah I don't get mem errors now :/


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yviena*
> 
> Has anyone else needed to use higher cpu vcore when running optimized sub timings?
> 
> I could run 3.95-3.975 with 1.431-1.437v before, now i need 1.44v to be cinebench stable.
> 
> I don't believe it's degradation as tbe 1.43v i used to run was only at idle with full load being around 1.365v.


At the very beginning i remember that i had less V core for my 3.9Ghz,i don't remember what Uefi was.
I know for sure that using CPU Power Phase Control Optimized or Extreme i get CPU overheat error,now i have all on auto expect llc 2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> I'm starting to really effin annoyed with this Ryzen chip!
> 
> My ryzen is fully stable at 3.95ghz with vcore 1.4v but when I start to overclock my ram from 2133 to 2800mhz with default timings that seems to be very loose, prime95 crashes pc in just under 20 minutes! I've tried to up the vcore from 1.4v llc5 to 1.43v llc5 and still crash!!! my soc and pll are almost at max already 1.25v and 2v... LOL RAM should not affect that much for vcore needs! Unless CPU has huge design flaws..
> 
> What to do now to get those frequencies stable :/ I'm not even considering lowering my RAM or CPU frequencies, unlesss I can get 3.9ghz stable with 3ghz ram or 3.2ghz ram.......
> 
> And yeah I don't get mem errors now :/


But your ram at 2800 its fully stable?


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> I'm starting to really effin annoyed with this Ryzen chip!
> 
> My ryzen is fully stable at 3.95ghz with vcore 1.4v but when I start to overclock my ram from 2133 to 2800mhz with default timings that seems to be very loose, prime95 crashes pc in just under 20 minutes! I've tried to up the vcore from 1.4v llc5 to 1.43v llc5 and still crash!!! my soc and pll are almost at max already 1.25v and 2v... LOL RAM should not affect that much for vcore needs! Unless CPU has huge design flaws..
> 
> What to do now to get those frequencies stable :/ I'm not even considering lowering my RAM or CPU frequencies, unlesss I can get 3.9ghz stable with 3ghz ram or 3.2ghz ram.......


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> At the very beginning i remember that i had less V core for my 3.9Ghz,i don't remember what Uefi was.
> I know for sure that using CPU Power Phase Control Optimized or Extreme i get CPU overheat error,now i have all on auto expect llc 2
> But your ram at 2800 its fully stable?


Yeah I think it is, When I had my ram at 3.2 I noticed that prime95 or pc rarely crashed but individual cores just failed hmmm, why higher RAM speed affects this much vcore needs it's just beyond me :/going up and up with vcore makes it just a tiny bit more stable with these settings :/


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I have the AQ6 and AQ5.. Have had the 5 for over 4 years now and it's solid. The AQ6 is a better unit and just as solid (~ year old install). Runs the pumps, fans, lights (color based on water temp) and with the adapter kit, will allow for controlled or emergency shutdown of the rig in the event of.. well, any thing you chose. Again, it is the best controller available IMO.
> 
> 
> AQ6 n the one on the left
> 
> aq5 at the top of this 720XT
> nah, manual override will not lower voltage at idle...
> 
> 
> 
> Holy moly! 720 mm of rad space!? What do you cool it with, your car?lol.
> 
> Nice, they are very very expensive but i guess its money well spend if it can actually save your system from cooking to death.. especially in a hot climate.
Click to expand...

Don't get JPM started.









If he shows you all his stuff, you'll be turning blue jellatness!









Still getting the Manual VCore Bootloop after several flashes of 9920. Offset is working fine.

Flashed back to 1201 and did mess up with RAM again as I was not able to get my sticks to run with the same timings as on my K7.

Found the culprit. And got 3333 stable on fours. Gotta improve them tomorrow.

How are you doing with your RAM hurr?


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Yeah I think it is, When I had my ram at 3.2 I noticed that prime95 or pc rarely crashed but individual cores just failed hmmm, why higher RAM speed affects this much vcore needs it's just beyond me :/going up and up with vcore makes it just a tiny bit more stable with these settings :/


First of all be sure that your DDR OC its stable,put CPU at stock settings and use HCI memtes to see if you get DDR errors,if you are free error at your desired RAM OC then you can apply CPU OC


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> At the very beginning i remember that i had less V core for my 3.9Ghz,i don't remember what Uefi was.
> I know for sure that using CPU Power Phase Control Optimized or Extreme i get CPU overheat error,now i have all on auto expect llc 2
> But your ram at 2800 its fully stable?


And with these settings my CPU and Soc combined uses whopping 190 watts under prime -,- now doing 1.44v llc5 but temperatures still isn't reaching 80c ;D


----------



## WarpenN1

There goes efficiency, out of the window


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> They are expensive. lol - 720 is not much... here's 4x420.


Damn, and here I thought I was pimpin' with 4 360s and a 240 in my M8! Rad overkill is awesome!


----------



## y0bailey

This...your ram isn't stable at those speeds more than likely.


----------



## WarpenN1

Hmm, I guess so, But with 1.44 vcore has been a lot more stable than 1.43 now, 1.43vcores max time I could stress it was like 20min to 15min

But with 1.44v I'm closing on 40min stable prime large ffts mark :/

Can somebody share their RAM overclocking experience that how much vcore or CPU frequency they decreased


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Hmm, I guess so, But with 1.44 vcore has been a lot more stable than 1.43 now, 1.43vcores max time I could stress it was like 20min to 15min
> 
> But with 1.44v I'm closing on 40min stable prime large ffts mark :/


40min of P95 its nothing, you are not near to a stable value


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> 40min of P95 its nothing, you are not near to a stable value


Yep I know But it's a lot closer than 1.43v almost over an half longer been stable


----------



## finalheaven

Ram controller (IMC) is in the CPU
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> I'm starting to really effin annoyed with this Ryzen chip!
> 
> My ryzen is fully stable at 3.95ghz with vcore 1.4v but when I start to overclock my ram from 2133 to 2800mhz with default timings that seems to be very loose, prime95 crashes pc in just under 20 minutes! I've tried to up the vcore from 1.4v llc5 to 1.43v llc5 and still crash!!! my soc and pll are almost at max already 1.25v and 2v... LOL RAM should not affect that much for vcore needs! Unless CPU has huge design flaws..
> 
> What to do now to get those frequencies stable :/ I'm not even considering lowering my RAM or CPU frequencies, unlesss I can get 3.9ghz stable with 3ghz ram or 3.2ghz ram.......
> 
> And yeah I don't get mem errors now :/


Because the memory controller (IMC) is in the chip, I believe that increasing memory speeds will require a boost in CPU volts. I recommend against LLC5 and even generally using LLC at all.

Also, since you have 2x16gb ram sticks, it will be difficult to reach high memory speeds even without overclocking your CPU. Much easier at the moment to reach high speeds with 4x8gb.


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Ram controller (IMC) is in the CPU
> Because the memory controller (IMC) is in the chip, I believe that increasing memory speeds will require a boost in CPU volts. I recommend against LLC5 and even generally using LLC at all.
> 
> Also, since you have 2x16gb ram sticks, it will be difficult to reach high memory speeds even without overclocking your CPU. Much easier at the moment to reach high speeds with 4x8gb.


Hmm okay, But why AMD hasn't done it in the way that memory controller has it's own voltage control, or is it too expensive?

If I increase RAM to something like 3GHZ or 3.2GHZ with 3.9GHZ is not stable at 1.4v

Still ongoing test with 1.44v and 3.95GHZ with RAM at 2800mhz, there was day'n' night with going from 1.43v to 1.44v, yes I know these are quite high voltages but Wanna just know my CPU's' limit, with that 0.01v increase, Stable prime95 time increased about three folds, over an hour been now into prime95 max temps reaching 77c with these voltages


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Don't get JPM started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he shows you all his stuff, you'll be turning blue jellatness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still getting the Manual VCore Bootloop after several flashes of 9920. Offset is working fine.
> 
> Flashed back to 1201 and did mess up with RAM again as I was not able to get my sticks to run with the same timings as on my K7.
> 
> Found the culprit. And got 3333 stable on fours. Gotta improve them tomorrow.
> 
> How are you doing with your RAM hurr?


lol yeah man, nou doubt.

Stange man, that BIOS is working perfectly for me so far i think.RAM is doing fine so far, i am running 3466 MHz CL14 and its pretty stable. I did need to bump the vcore a bit to stabilize this setup but for now its working fine.


----------



## Albert1007

Do I need to set my PLL at any special value other than Auto? Currently 3.9Ghz 1.35V and 2x8Gb 3200 with 1.35V on Dram

Will it help with temps messing with the PLL?


----------



## WR-HW95

So are all these readings false?
I have been trying to ask about Vdram voltage, because reading is way off from setting.

I tweaked a bit settings and got at least 10loops Memtest64 stable on 3333 T1.

Set Vdram is 1.4V in bios now... tried first GD=Disabled, but it was very unstable.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> lol yeah man, nou doubt.
> 
> Stange man, that BIOS is working perfectly for me so far i think.RAM is doing fine so far, i am running 3466 MHz CL14 and its pretty stable. I did need to bump the vcore a bit to stabilize this setup but for now its working fine.


Hello my friend, I just got my system stable at 3333 with these settings (HCI memtest +1000%).

VSOC: 1.10V (LLC3)
VRAM: 1.40V



But I wanted to try and get 3466 but I cannot get it stable with any timings posted here (HCI memtest errors at 0-30%, not many).

Do you think is possible for me?

This setup is giving me HCI errors:



Tested:

VSOC: 1.10V-1.20V (LLC3)
VRAM: 1.40V-1.55V


----------



## Ramad

Since I flashed 9920 and back to 1403, CLDO_VDDP have shifted from 868mV to 875mV, and I can't get the same results I used to with 868mV, so I have changed the value to 875mV, and it got even better.









I reduced the CPU voltage from *1.238V + 0.0375V* to *1.238V + 0.01875V* and kept SOC voltage at *1.02500V*, that failed after 1 hour and 3 min. In the second attempt, I have kept the reduced CPU voltage at *1.238V + 0.01875V* and reduced SOC voltage to *1.01250V*, and that did pass more than 2 hours without any problem. Yes, reducing voltages brought stability not increasing it.



I talked about the benefit of choosing the right CLDO voltage, this is it. Lower voltages and more stable system.

Ryzen users that have just switched from Intel, or even users that have used AMD before Ryzen, would have increased voltages to gain stability in the test above, but Ryzen is a different platform, and you need to think differently to get the best out of it. Ryzen CPU needs balance in voltages and frequencies, high voltages have the same effect as low voltages, and the memory controller does not like ripples at all.

The architecture is called ZEN, and there is a reason for that, don't think that increasing voltages will stabilize your system, because you may face other problems, instead, try to think differently.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> *Update to the quest for 3333 from working 3200 on 9920 BIOS.* 1800X @ 3.9 @ auto voltages, 3200C14 *2 x 16* @ 1.4V. Working procODT at 3200 is 96 ohms (80 might also work but would be inconvenient to test right now). Working CLDO_VDDP at 3200 is Auto (presumed to be 950 mV).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Issue is F9 failed training loops for many procODT and CLDO_VDDP combinations at 3333. Presently testing with *The Stilt*'s safe 3333 timings loaded from the BIOS options, but this was also observed with even looser timings. Critically, timing is 1T with GearDown enabled. Geardown disabled fails at 96 ohms over the entire gamut of reasonable CLDO voltages, and for all tested CLDO voltages at 80 and 68.6 ohms.
> 
> Regions found so far that pass training and POST are these. If POST occurs, then Linux Mint OS will boot. GSAT, however, may show memory errors.
> 
> 620 mV @ 68.6 ohms and the region thereabout boots. Only 620 will pass an hour of GSAT. +/- 5 mV or more around it will not.
> 630 mV @ 80 ohms and the region thereabout boots. Only 630 will pass an hour of GSAT. +/- 5 mV or more around it will not.
> 910 mV @ 80 ohms and the region thereabout boots. Only 910 will pass an hour of GSAT. +/- 5 mV or more around it will not.
> 
> However, these GSAT passes are likely to be tenuous. A two hour GSAT test last night of 910/80 had an error at 6923 seconds after start. Also, a few mV of tolerance in a voltage setting is not what I would call robust for long-term use.
> 
> Default CLDO and 96 ohms will not train. However, I still need to examine the region of CLDO above 950 mV, and well as what is going on in the 800 - 900 mV region.
> 
> I am hoping that for regions that will boot and have a low GSAT error rates, relaxed timing settings will bring them to stability. But I don't like the implications of the results so far. They suggest that the optimal termination (procODT) is frequency sensitive, which should be at most a weak function for a 4% frequency increase, unless the dielectric of the motherboard is well into its loss tangent region (dissipative), or the components at each end of the transmission line are not fundamentally resistive at these frequencies.
> 
> There is also the added dimension of the other drive related parameters that have been popular to tune lately. It is possible that these influence the results and I will need to compare the results obtained from present settings (developed by *Ramad*, I think) to results from running them at their Auto settings.
> 
> *Bottom Line:* For my components with BIOS 9920 and settings I've tried, 3333 MT/s is not ready for prime time.


These are many tests, but let me be frank with you.

You have many variables in these tests, and it's not possible to tell which setting is the right setting, so it's still a guess. Last time we wrote I suggested that you use the most stable RAM and other settings, this is not it, so no one can tell what the results means.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Hello my friend, I just got my system stable at 3333 with these settings (HCI memtest +1000%).
> 
> VSOC: 1.10V (LLC3)
> VRAM: 1.40V
> 
> 
> 
> But I wanted to try and get 3466 but I cannot get it stable with any timings posted here (HCI memtest errors at 0-30%, not many).
> 
> Do you think is possible for me?
> 
> This setup is giving me HCI errors:
> 
> 
> 
> Tested:
> 
> VSOC: 1.10V-1.20V (LLC3)
> VRAM: 1.40V-1.55V


I don't know man, depends what memory you got. Some can and others can't. I guess i am lucky with my set of RAM to be honest, perhaps you too. Just try and find out there is no other way.


----------



## Clukos

I'm hitting some amazing scores with Windows 7 on 3DMark11: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12291035


----------



## 1usmus

*G.Skill F4-3000c14D-32GTZR сompletely stable on 3333 + low timings*


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello my friend, I just got my system stable at 3333 with these settings (HCI memtest +1000%).
> 
> VSOC: 1.10V (LLC3)
> VRAM: 1.40V
> 
> 
> 
> But I wanted to try and get 3466 but I cannot get it stable with any timings posted here (HCI memtest errors at 0-30%, not many).
> 
> Do you think is possible for me?
> 
> This setup is giving me HCI errors:
> 
> 
> 
> Tested:
> 
> VSOC: 1.10V-1.20V (LLC3)
> VRAM: 1.40V-1.55V[


First of all try loosen:

tRDRD_SCL and TWRWR_SCL to something higher. I would first set it to auto. Just to test, if passed you can lower it stepbystep (eg:4)

Then combination from above with:

2 notches higher on vcore or soc! I runned 10000x test and above things did a lot on memtest


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> virtually no one advertises what versions they are selling
> Unless you are in a store and can read the package, it's a crap-shoot.


True. That's why I put this together: http://www.overclock.net/t/1627377/which-ddr4-memory-for-ryzen/0_100#post_26065997


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Since I flashed 9920 and back to 1403, CLDO_VDDP have shifted from 868mV to 875mV, and I can't get the same results I used to with 868mV, so I have changed the value to 875mV, and it got even better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reduced the CPU voltage from *1.238V + 0.0375V* to *1.238V + 0.01875V* and kept SOC voltage at *1.02500V*, that failed after 1 hour and 3 min. In the second attempt, I have kept the reduced CPU voltage at *1.238V + 0.01875V* and reduced SOC voltage to *1.01250V*, and that did pass more than 2 hours without any problem. Yes, reducing voltages brought stability not increasing it.
> 
> 
> 
> I talked about the benefit of choosing the right CLDO voltage, this is it. Lower voltages and more stable system.
> 
> Ryzen users that have just switched from Intel, or even users that have used AMD before Ryzen, would have increased voltages to gain stability in the test above, but Ryzen is a different platform, and you need to think differently to get the best out of it. Ryzen CPU needs balance in voltages and frequencies, high voltages have the same effect as low voltages, and the memory controller does not like ripples at all.
> 
> The architecture is called ZEN, and there is a reason for that, don't think that increasing voltages will stabilize your system, because you may face other problems, instead, try to think differently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are many tests, but let me be frank with you.
> 
> You have many variables in these tests, and it's not possible to tell which setting is the right setting, so it's still a guess. Last time we wrote I suggested that you use the most stable RAM and other settings, this is not it, so no one can tell what the results means.


Interesting thing! I just found out to high voltage on my ram caused instability when i wanted to repeat my TT stability tests on prev test (part2).
Eventually lowering my VDIMM from 1.42v to 1.4v did the trick!

First of all i thought it was some of the tight timings, then i retested every single time with stability tests, and at last it was my ram voltage


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *G.Skill F4-3000c14D-32GTZR сompletely stable on 3333 + low timings*


Can you share more info about your settings?


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> First of all try loosen:
> 
> tRDRD_SCL and TWRWR_SCL to something higher. I would first set it to auto. Just to test, if passed you can lower it stepbystep (eg:4)
> 
> Then combination from above with:
> 
> 2 notches higher on vcore or soc! I runned 10000x test and above things did a lot on memtest


Is vcore really affecting it? Because I don't think is a RAM issue, tested with very loose timings and I can POST and log in to Windows with 3466MT and 3600MT but it gives memory errors.

I think is the next thing I am going to try because my 1700 is not a good sample and barely hits 3.8Ghz with a lot of vcore.

Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Clukos

Sky Diver saw a massive increase as well: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21223561










But the combined score actually dropped by about 2k for some reason.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Is vcore really affecting it? Because I don't think is a RAM issue, tested with very loose timings and I can POST and log in to Windows with 3466MT and 3600MT but it gives memory errors.
> 
> I think is the next thing I am going to try because my 1700 is not a good sample and barely hits 3.8Ghz with a lot of vcore.
> 
> Thank you for your patience.


Yep, you can see in my prev. post! Probably the integrated memory controller (imc) is also effected by voltages!
With tighten timings it needs more from the cpu i think!


----------



## hotstocks

So about these random mouse stutters and freezes as well as video choppy/robo voice. I downloaded LatencyMon and ran it. It shows that dxgkrnl.sys has an issue (someone said put Nvidia power to performance, didn't help), and tcpip.sys on my Ryzen build are what is in the red and slowing stuff down. So I tried it on my Intel laptop which also has an Nvidia 1070, and I get problems, less severe and different. They are ACPI.sys driver and tcpip.sys driver from Microsoft causing the latency issues, Nvidia/directX work fine on Intel platform. BOTH platforms have major latency problems with their internet connections. So I installed the latest drivers from Intel for the network adapters, still no help. Anyone have any solutions here? Double posted this here since I am using this motherboard, also posted in 4GHz Ryzen club looking for answers. Thanks


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to read you got there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> To attain high stability on 3466MHz The Stilt preset (no tweaks), I'm at +100mV for 3.9GHz on 1800X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also SOC had to be increased quite bit for IBT AVX custom 13312MB stability vs other tests 1.05V gone to 1.1V, that I'm not too miffed about. LLC for both [Auto] as LLC2 was adding +50mV on DMM, LLC3 +100mV, if I lowered offset. VDIMM also went from 1.375V to 1.4V so get IBT AVX pass, not to worried about that either.
> 
> May try to tweak settings down. IBT AVX did you run high RAM? Any screenie, wanna see temps to compare my air vs AIO?
> 
> My setup here.
> 
> What's your SuperPi like? (no PB)


See PM Mate








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Can you try tCKE to 0 or 1? It does not matter what I set here stability wise....
> 
> I think that one only matters if Power Down is enabled.


Will try it later and come back to you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> What kind of a temps do you get?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering and asking, very kind of you to share those settings of yours, I haven't yet tried, I've just ran ram with 2133mhz for bit now. And only been stressing CPU with every possible stress test to ensure stability. I've already hassled enough with my PC for today D two 2 hour memtest86 sessions, fiddling around and tryna get bottom of this, most of the time I though that vcore wasn't enough for 3.9ghz, but it's definitely rams fault, either mobo sets one or two too tight timings that my ram don't like much beyond 2400mhz or something else.
> 
> And btw my temps and voltages are for this test temporary bios setup:
> 
> Vcore
> (1.4v llc5 Test setup) (rock stable vcore for 3.9ghz is actually 1.36v with llc3, supplied voltage seems to be 1.35v and vdrops to 1.32 - 1.33 according to hwinfo)
> 
> PLL
> 1.9v
> 
> SOC
> 1.23v
> 
> CPU at 3.9ghz
> 
> My max temps are in prime95 small fft's, 71c, large ffts temp ranging from 64 to 71c depending at what stage large ffts is in.. but yeah rock solid with 2133mhz,
> that 71c seems to be absolute walll that temps won't rise anymore with this setup.
> 
> What kind of cooling solution do you prefer, I changed my whole cooling system push/pull, because that's good way to cool off the vrm's cause they were getting pretty hot to touch..
> 
> I have Thermaltake's v71 and x62 kraken on the front; kraken's bottom fans are blowing air to the outside from the case and top cooler in radiator is pulling air inside (I have 4 fans total in my radiator nzxt stock fans + noctua nh d15),,at the top, I have thermaltake 200mm fan blowing air outside from the case that is closer to the front, I have another thermaltake 200mm fan at the top, back that is pulling air inside somewhere around where vrms are. and at rear I have thermaltake 120 RGB fan that exhausts hot vrm air to outside, and maybe cools off the socket and pumps in the process just a tiny bit.. and lastly I have two thermaltake rgb 120mm intake fans at the bottom of the case that should help pull up the hot air (other one of the two fans is underneath the hdd tray keeping hdd tray very cool so hdd won't heat almost at all keeping my 6TB WD beast at 36-39c)


See my screenshots i shared there in the spoilers








But with Sense skew enabled i get 72c on full load! Im now disabling Senske Skew for Gupsterg to show data!


----------



## WR-HW95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WR-HW95*
> 
> So are all these readings false?
> I have been trying to ask about Vdram voltage, because reading is way off from setting.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tweaked a bit settings and got at least 10loops Memtest64 stable on 3333 T1.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set Vdram is 1.4V in bios now... tried first GD=Disabled, but it was very unstable.


Ok. After a while of gaming Firefox was crashed when I exit game. After that screen whent black and came back to login screen (without boot).
So went back to T2+GD=Disabled like I had on 3200 divider and running Memtest64 again.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Interesting thing! I just found out to high voltage on my ram caused instability when i wanted to repeat my TT stability tests on prev test (part2).
> Eventually lowering my VDIMM from 1.42v to 1.4v did the trick!
> 
> First of all i thought it was some of the tight timings, then i retested every single time with stability tests, and at last it was my ram voltage


Yes, it always needs the right voltage or we end with instability. You have a good experience with the platform to notice it right away, but others who are not familiar with the platform would raise the voltage even more, and start cursing the RAM and AMD, and ASUS.


----------



## Timur Born

3333-C14 fast preset ran 1000% HCI and 30 loops of ITB AVX 12600. CPU at stock settings, though. Still too bad that 3466-C14 doesn't work with the newer BIOS versions anymore.


----------



## majestynl

@Gupsterg

Below test for Temps you asked, runned a quick IBT AVX test to reach max temps on the 1800x with Kraken X62!

*1) Sense Skew enabled 272*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*2) Sense Skew enabled 262*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*3) Sense Skew Disabled* (you know i dont like this one, but just for you







)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







_I will run max ram later, cause that will take some time, i just literally had hours of testing behind me, need to wake up early







_


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Yes, it always needs the right voltage or we end with instability. You have a good experience with the platform to notice it right away, but others who are not familiar with the platform would raise the voltage even more, and start cursing the RAM and AMD, and ASUS.


Thanks mate!







I will definitely try your suggestions soon , just to check if this also effects my setup. Im using high voltages, not really a problem but if we can easily lower it without causing instability, no one will ignore your suggestion !


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> Below test for Temps you asked, runned a quick IBT AVX test to reach max temps on the 1800x with Kraken X62!
> 
> *1) Sense Skew enabled 272*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) Sense Skew enabled 262*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Sense Skew Disabled* (you know i dont like this one, but just for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I will run max ram later, cause that will take some time, i just literally had hours of testing behind me, need to wake up early
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Well this is very weird. Same Board, but with a 1600 instead.

You are feeding 1.44V on the cpu with a Kraken X62 and only reaching 65ºC....

I dont even feed him with 1.4V and on IBT i get to 75ºC with a H110iGT... Already changed thermal paste, etc.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I'm hitting some amazing scores with Windows 7 on 3DMark11: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12291035


Always use win 7 with MK11. Make a sub to Alan;s thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad/0_20

then try mk11 extreme: http://www.overclock.net/t/1464813/3d-mark-11-extreme-top-30/0_20


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyJ*
> 
> Nice, have you tested the 3333MHz fast timings? I think I'll go with that if I find it's stable.


no skipped that for now swapping between 3200 and 3466 other si will try later.

adding a few screenies frm stilts 3466 but slightly tighter (note i have NOT done ibt or hci memtest yet)

but to me its stable(test a few games later.

oh and that is pstates 3925
vcore auto
mem 1.4
soc 1.15 pll 1.8
GD off


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Well this is very weird. Same Board, but with a 1600 instead.
> 
> You are feeding 1.44V on the cpu with a Kraken X62 and only reaching 65ºC....
> 
> I dont even feed him with 1.4V and on IBT i get to 75ºC with a H110iGT... Already changed thermal paste, etc.


85ºC 1.4V 1700 h115i (somewhat closed exhaust)


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> Below test for Temps you asked, runned a quick IBT AVX test to reach max temps on the 1800x with Kraken X62!
> 
> *1) Sense Skew enabled 272*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) Sense Skew enabled 262*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Sense Skew Disabled* (you know i dont like this one, but just for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I will run max ram later, cause that will take some time, i just literally had hours of testing behind me, need to wake up early
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Im not expert in water cooling but how come that the liquid can be hotter compared to your Tdie in all 3 examples?a bad read of Hw?
Or you just prove us that Tdie values are nothing


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> 3333-C14 fast preset ran 1000% HCI and 30 loops of ITB AVX 12600. CPU at stock settings, though. Still too bad that 3466-C14 doesn't work with the newer BIOS versions anymore.


I had posted my setup for 3.9/3466 The Stilt preset here, this benches better than 3333MHz his Fast preset for me, even if C15. Other tests used significantly lower voltages and tested for longer. Now after I passed IBT AVX for 5 loops, Y-Cruncher started failing with erratic time intervals again







.

I left the rig running [email protected] overnight and no issues.

I was not happy with voltages and erratic stability.

So I lapped my HS today







. I had a ghastly shock when I removed the HS, will share more once I finish fuller testing







.

Now I have done ~3hrs Y-Cruncher, *but* in those 3hrs I have gone from +100mV down to +50mV offset like other tests







. I have gone from SOC: 1.1V to 1.075V







, VDIMM from 1.4V to 1.385V







. Even with 26C ambient where N64 of Y-Cruncher is hotter than IBT AVX for me I have max 75C, so I reckon retest of IBT AVX I'll be lower voltages







. Unless it needs a boost.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> Below test for Temps you asked, runned a quick IBT AVX test to reach max temps on the 1800x with Kraken X62!
> 
> *1) Sense Skew enabled 272*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) Sense Skew enabled 262*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Sense Skew Disabled* (you know i dont like this one, but just for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I will run max ram later, cause that will take some time, i just literally had hours of testing behind me, need to wake up early
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Cheers dude







, have safe journey and chat soon







.


----------



## gupsterg

Won't bore members with many screenies, but these two are best compare IMO.

So prior to lapping, offset +62mV, SOC: 1.1V, VDIMM: 1.41V Fail.



After lapping, offset +50mV, SOC: 1.075V, VDIMM: 1.385V Passing (there were intermediate tests before coming to this setup)..



I have only so far did lapping using P240 > P400 > P600 sandpaper, so ordering sheets with lower grit micron to do more lapping







.

Gonna see if I can tweak voltages lower while then







.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Since I flashed 9920 and back to 1403, CLDO_VDDP have shifted from 868mV to 875mV, and I can't get the same results I used to with 868mV, so I have changed the value to 875mV, and it got even better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reduced the CPU voltage from *1.238V + 0.0375V* to *1.238V + 0.01875V* and kept SOC voltage at *1.02500V*, that failed after 1 hour and 3 min. In the second attempt, I have kept the reduced CPU voltage at *1.238V + 0.01875V* and reduced SOC voltage to *1.01250V*, and that did pass more than 2 hours without any problem. Yes, reducing voltages brought stability not increasing it.
> 
> 
> 
> I talked about the benefit of choosing the right CLDO voltage, this is it. Lower voltages and more stable system.
> 
> Ryzen users that have just switched from Intel, or even users that have used AMD before Ryzen, would have increased voltages to gain stability in the test above, but Ryzen is a different platform, and you need to think differently to get the best out of it. Ryzen CPU needs balance in voltages and frequencies, high voltages have the same effect as low voltages, and the memory controller does not like ripples at all.
> 
> The architecture is called ZEN, and there is a reason for that, don't think that increasing voltages will stabilize your system, because you may face other problems, instead, try to think differently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> *Update to the quest for 3333 from working 3200 on 9920 BIOS.* 1800X @ 3.9 @ auto voltages, 3200C14 *2 x 16* @ 1.4V. Working procODT at 3200 is 96 ohms (80 might also work but would be inconvenient to test right now). Working CLDO_VDDP at 3200 is Auto (presumed to be 950 mV).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Issue is F9 failed training loops for many procODT and CLDO_VDDP combinations at 3333. Presently testing with *The Stilt*'s safe 3333 timings loaded from the BIOS options, but this was also observed with even looser timings. Critically, timing is 1T with GearDown enabled. Geardown disabled fails at 96 ohms over the entire gamut of reasonable CLDO voltages, and for all tested CLDO voltages at 80 and 68.6 ohms.
> 
> Regions found so far that pass training and POST are these. If POST occurs, then Linux Mint OS will boot. GSAT, however, may show memory errors.
> 
> 620 mV @ 68.6 ohms and the region thereabout boots. Only 620 will pass an hour of GSAT. +/- 5 mV or more around it will not.
> 630 mV @ 80 ohms and the region thereabout boots. Only 630 will pass an hour of GSAT. +/- 5 mV or more around it will not.
> 910 mV @ 80 ohms and the region thereabout boots. Only 910 will pass an hour of GSAT. +/- 5 mV or more around it will not.
> 
> However, these GSAT passes are likely to be tenuous. A two hour GSAT test last night of 910/80 had an error at 6923 seconds after start. Also, a few mV of tolerance in a voltage setting is not what I would call robust for long-term use.
> 
> Default CLDO and 96 ohms will not train. However, I still need to examine the region of CLDO above 950 mV, and well as what is going on in the 800 - 900 mV region.
> 
> I am hoping that for regions that will boot and have a low GSAT error rates, relaxed timing settings will bring them to stability. But I don't like the implications of the results so far. They suggest that the optimal termination (procODT) is frequency sensitive, which should be at most a weak function for a 4% frequency increase, unless the dielectric of the motherboard is well into its loss tangent region (dissipative), or the components at each end of the transmission line are not fundamentally resistive at these frequencies.
> 
> There is also the added dimension of the other drive related parameters that have been popular to tune lately. It is possible that these influence the results and I will need to compare the results obtained from present settings (developed by *Ramad*, I think) to results from running them at their Auto settings.
> 
> *Bottom Line:* For my components with BIOS 9920 and settings I've tried, 3333 MT/s is not ready for prime time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are many tests, but let me be frank with you.
> 
> You have many variables in these tests, and it's not possible to tell which setting is the right setting, so it's still a guess. Last time we wrote I suggested that you use the most stable RAM and other settings, this is not it, so no one can tell what the results means.
Click to expand...

Yes, well getting the RAM stable is the issue. Discriminating instability due to timing parameters (many variables) from instability due to non-optimal CLDO (and perhaps selection of procODT) is non trivial -- at least at my OC knowledge level. The stable timing parameters used for 3200 are not sufficient for experimenting at 3333. So my goal (and maybe also gaol) today has been to play with timing at 80/910. So far all timing variations have led to typically one GSAT memory error at some time during the hour test.

Are you running any non-Auto values for the CAD Bus Timing Set-up?


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Won't bore members with many screenies, but these two are best compare IMO.
> 
> So prior to lapping, offset +62mV, SOC: 1.1V, VDIMM: 1.41V Fail.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After lapping, offset +50mV, SOC: 1.075V, VDIMM: 1.385V Passing (there were intermediate tests before coming to this setup)..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have only so far did lapping using P240 > P400 > P600 sandpaper, so ordering sheets with lower grit micron to do more lapping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Gonna see if I can tweak voltages lower while then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Does lapping have to do with lower voltages being stable?


----------



## lcbbcl

@gupsterg
you want to say that 3C diff can make such a diff?
i would say that lowering SOC
On my actual setup with SOC 1.1V i can't pass 1H P95 and i set 1.05V now i have almost 3H on P95


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Glad to read you got there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> To attain high stability on 3466MHz The Stilt preset (no tweaks), I'm at +100mV for 3.9GHz on 1800X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also SOC had to be increased quite bit for IBT AVX custom 13312MB stability vs other tests 1.05V gone to 1.1V, that I'm not too miffed about. LLC for both [Auto] as LLC2 was adding +50mV on DMM, LLC3 +100mV, if I lowered offset. VDIMM also went from 1.375V to 1.4V so get IBT AVX pass, not to worried about that either.
> 
> May try to tweak settings down. IBT AVX did you run high RAM? Any screenie, wanna see temps to compare my air vs AIO?
> 
> My setup here.
> 
> What's your SuperPi like? (no PB)


haha couldnt resist and just turned SuperPi on before a got to the shower








Dont have used SuperPI before, but check for yourself!

SuperPI results on 32m - 4Ghz - 3466 - 14 14 14 14 28 42 TT


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , have safe journey and chat soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks mate! Yeah im now really closing the PC's over here.. will read some post in bed, and then Zzzzzz


----------



## 1nterceptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> I got yesterday night a reboot with CPU overheating error at 76C so yeah..something is strange
> I get random but quite often this problem with UEFI lag,and my readings are NA


Thx for the reply. I managed to sort this out by reflashing the bios. Now the temps are normal, i guess it was some kind of a glitch in the sensors or bios...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Won't bore members with many screenies, but these two are best compare IMO.
> 
> So prior to lapping, offset +62mV, SOC: 1.1V, VDIMM: 1.41V Fail.
> 
> 
> 
> After lapping, offset +50mV, SOC: 1.075V, VDIMM: 1.385V Passing (there were intermediate tests before coming to this setup)..
> 
> 
> 
> I have only so far did lapping using P240 > P400 > P600 sandpaper, so ordering sheets with lower grit micron to do more lapping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Gonna see if I can tweak voltages lower while then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


No need to go above 1500 with water, even 1200 is enough for a mirror finish if you use polishing paste...


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Well this is very weird. Same Board, but with a 1600 instead.
> 
> You are feeding 1.44V on the cpu with a Kraken X62 and only reaching 65ºC....
> 
> I dont even feed him with 1.4V and on IBT i get to 75ºC with a H110iGT... Already changed thermal paste, etc.


Can't say much then:

1) As far as I know krakenx62 performs slightly better on load temps..
2) different ambient ?!
3) I changed my stock radfans with 2x 140mm Noctua industrial 3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> Im not expert in water cooling but how come that the liquid can be hotter compared to your Tdie in all 3 examples?a bad read of Hw?
> Or you just prove us that Tdie values are nothing


My liquid is always between 26-38c. I never use tdie. For me it's nothing


----------



## austinmrs

AMD should make some micro code update, to figure this temperature info once and for all...


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> AMD should make some micro code update, to figure this temperature info once and for all...


AMD temperatures are always calculated, not measured.


----------



## Albert1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> Below test for Temps you asked, runned a quick IBT AVX test to reach max temps on the 1800x with Kraken X62!
> 
> *1) Sense Skew enabled 272*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) Sense Skew enabled 262*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Sense Skew Disabled* (you know i dont like this one, but just for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I will run max ram later, cause that will take some time, i just literally had hours of testing behind me, need to wake up early
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


I really don't understand some things here:
1- The liquid temp being hotter than the tDie
2- The relation between the 272, 262... offsets and the temps reported
3- When modifying SenseMi or disabling it, wasn't only the tCtl affected? Because the tdie also is being changed, and I don't really understand why -.-


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> AMD temperatures are always calculated, not measured.


´
I know. But we shouldn't have different values like this...

And if we mess with MI Skew he get different values...


----------



## ItsMB

AMD/ASUS/WINDOWS

Did we pay for hammer our little L3 cache 24/7?


----------



## ninogui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Won't bore members with many screenies, but these two are best compare IMO.
> 
> I have only so far did lapping using P240 > P400 > P600 sandpaper, so ordering sheets with lower grit micron to do more lapping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Gonna see if I can tweak voltages lower while then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I have gone that road years ago
you should go up 1200 and if possible 2000, those grits will take longer (double the grit double the time sanding) but it will be a total mirror that´s what you should go after
I myself went all the way to 3200 and that q6600 g0 was a king on a thermaltake cooler
look for lapping kit in ebay and such


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> ...
> 
> I have only so far did lapping using P240 > P400 > P600 sandpaper, so ordering sheets with lower grit micron to do more lapping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Gonna see if I can tweak voltages lower while then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The goal should be minimal thickness of thermal paste averaged over the surface. This is because the paste's thermal conductivity is much worse than that of the cooler block material sitting above it (normal to the CPU lid). Hence, bringing the scratch and dig spec to near zero microns (mirror finish) is over-kill unless the flatness is almost as perfect. The flatness error can be either concavity, convexity, or a wavy surface that is multiple microns rms. Achieved flatness will depend on the flatness of the sandpaper backing, and of the sandpaper coating. For serious flatness, only optical grit is used and the flat tool surface becomes sacrificial.

Also of note is that the thermal paste conducts mostly through its filler material and not the grease, and scratches finer than the filler material size won't be filled except by the grease. A mirror finish won't have scratches larger than a wavelength in the UV, < 0.4 microns, so unless you can approach a micron of flatness across the entire surface of the cooler slab and of the CPU lid, polishing to a mirror finish is mere entertainment.

Truly flat objects that can be used for sandpaper backing are optical flats of sufficient thickness, ground granite surface plates, and ground cast iron used in machining contexts. Float glass is not very flat, although it is possible to grind it so. Amateur astronomers could provide advice. A quick look at some granite surface plates at Amazon shows typical flatness of 0.0001 inches (2.5 microns) which should be good enough, particularly since we don't generally know the actual size of the particles in the thermal paste. The granite surface plates weren't too expensive in the smaller sizes.

In summary, ensure that the surfaces are flat before expending a lot of effort polishing them, particularly as the polishing action could potentially make them less flat.


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> @Gupsterg
> 
> Below test for Temps you asked, runned a quick IBT AVX test to reach max temps on the 1800x with Kraken X62!
> 
> *1) Sense Skew enabled 272*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) Sense Skew enabled 262*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Sense Skew Disabled* (you know i dont like this one, but just for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I will run max ram later, cause that will take some time, i just literally had hours of testing behind me, need to wake up early
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


S0 what setting is the correct value for temps then ? Iam realy confused right now trying to catch up on this CH6 :/


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Yes, well getting the RAM stable is the issue. Discriminating instability due to timing parameters (many variables) from instability due to non-optimal CLDO (and perhaps selection of procODT) is non trivial -- at least at my OC knowledge level. The stable timing parameters used for 3200 are not sufficient for experimenting at 3333. So my goal (and maybe also gaol) today has been to play with timing at 80/910. So far all timing variations have led to typically one GSAT memory error at some time during the hour test.
> 
> Are you running any non-Auto values for the CAD Bus Timing Set-up?


CAD Bus Timings are at Auto. Drivers impedance are 20 - 20 - 40 - 60

I think it's my fault for not giving more detail on what I meant by systematic, here are the details.

I would do it like this:

*Manipulating CLDO*

*Constants:*

*Getting the processor out of the equation:*
I would set the processor to it's default frequency that's 3.6GHz, give a voltage at 1.25V, disable CPB and SOC voltage to 1.05V. (The CPU now is a constant and have no impact on the outcome).

*Getting the RAM out of the equation:*
I have my RAM frequency at 3200MT/s with my stable timings (that I have been running for over a month and know is stable), voltage at 1.37, VTTDDR at 1.38/2, CAD impedance at 20 - 20 - 40 - 60(40). (The RAM now have no impact on the outcome).

*Getting PROCODT of the equation:*
I would set it to the value that I have been using with my stable RAM settings. (PROCODT now have no impact on the outcome).

*1 Variable:* *Always 1 variable, never more than 1 variable.*

*My 1 Variable is CLDO_VDDP:* This is my variable, the value that I would change and see the outcome and its effect on system stability.

*Example:* trigger 900mV

Trigger CLDO_VDDP voltage at 900mV

Boot to OS, start a a test for 30 min., if no error, then I would drop the RAM and VTTDDR to the voltage my RAM is rated at, that's 1.35V and VTTDDR 1.36V/2 (the board overvolts the RAM rail by 0.016V), then boot to OS and run a test again.

If CLDO_VDDP at 900mV allows me to drop the RAM voltage to the rated voltage, then it's a good value.

*Collecting DATA:* This is where I look at the details and see which value had the least hiccups.

*Possible Outcome:* More than 1 good CLDO_VDDP value

The right CLDO_VDDP value is the value that lets me drop the RAM, CPU and SOC voltages without sacrificing stability.

Manipulating PROCODT is the same way, but CLDO_VDDP must be a constant, means you choose a right value and *stick* with it.

This is what I meant when I wrote systematic.


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> CAD Bus Timings are at Auto. Drivers impedance are 20 - 20 - 40 - 60
> 
> I think it's my fault for not giving more detail on what I meant by systematic, here are the details.
> 
> I would do it like this:
> 
> *Manipulating CLDO*
> 
> *Constants:*
> 
> *Getting the processor out of the equation:*
> I would set the processor to it's default frequency that's 3.6GHz, give a voltage at 1.25V, disable CPB and SOC voltage to 1.05V. (The CPU now is a constant and have no impact on the outcome).
> 
> *Getting the RAM out of the equation:*
> I have my RAM frequency at 3200MT/s with my stable timings (that I have been running for over a month and know is stable), voltage at 1.37, VTTDDR at 1.38/2, CAD impedance at 20 - 20 - 40 - 60(40). (The RAM now have no impact on the outcome).
> 
> *Getting PROCODT of the equation:*
> I would set it to the value that I have been using with my stable RAM settings. (PROCODT now have no impact on the outcome).
> 
> *1 Variable:* *Always 1 variable, never more than 1 variable.*
> 
> *My 1 Variable is CLDO_VDDP:* This is my variable, the value that I would change and see the outcome and its effect on system stability.
> 
> *Example:* trigger 900mV
> 
> Trigger CLDO_VDDP voltage at 900mV
> 
> Boot to OS, start a a test for 30 min., if no error, then I would drop the RAM and VTTDDR to the voltage my RAM is rated at, that's 1.35V and VTTDDR 1.36V/2 (the board overvolts the RAM rail by 0.016V), then boot to OS and run a test again.
> 
> If CLDO_VDDP at 900mV allows me to drop the RAM voltage to the rated voltage, then it's a good value.
> 
> *Collecting DATA:* This is where I look at the details and see which value had the least hiccups.
> 
> *Possible Outcome:* More than 1 good CLDO_VDDP value
> 
> The right CLDO_VDDP value is the value that lets me drop the RAM, CPU and SOC voltages without sacrificing stability.
> 
> Manipulating PROCODT is the same way, but CLDO_VDDP must be a constant, means you choose a right value and *stick* with it.
> 
> This is what I meant when I wrote systematic.


Nice idea,but from what i saw SOC play a important roll in system stability,its not better if we find first the lowest stable SOC value?
When you mention to start a test,HCI?P95?realbenck?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> Nice idea,but from what i saw SOC play a important roll in system stability,its not better if we find first the lowest stable SOC value?
> When you mention to start a test,HCI?P95?realbenck?


Every voltage is important. Finding the lowest stable SOC voltage is the last thing you do, after both your RAM (first) and CPU (second) voltages are stable.
Any test that uses 80%-90% of RAM will do.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> @gupsterg
> you want to say that 3C diff can make such a diff?
> i would say that lowering SOC
> On my actual setup with SOC 1.1V i can't pass 1H P95 and i set 1.05V now i have almost 3H on P95


In post prior to screenshots I said:-
Quote:


> So I lapped my HS today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I had a ghastly shock when I removed the HS, will share more once I finish fuller testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


This was not the 1st time I had a shock.

In below photos is 2 mounts, both R7 1700. Like I said before the ThermalRight Archon IB-E X2 I use, seems to have convex base. Ryzen CPUs tend to have dimple in centre'ish so it's convex meeting convex. Last time when I removed cooler again was when CPU was being erratic in heavy stress testing, like the 1800X is being.



So after above I did improve my method and as it happened I did ~4 interchanges to know how much TIM to use, etc.

So when I fitted the 1800X I thought I had my process correct. Due to lack of time I did not do a dismount of HS, as thought I had learnt how to do correct mount.

So in photos below, top images are me removing cooler, to swap to lapped version (I have two practically the same).



The top images the cooler had been tightened down since Thursday, bottom images is me just placing the lapped HS on CPU, much better contact. I didn't even add TIM, I just respread what you see in top right image and placed lapped cooler on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1nterceptor*
> 
> No need to go above 1500 with water, even 1200 is enough for a mirror finish if you use polishing paste...


Cheers







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninogui*
> 
> I have gone that road years ago
> you should go up 1200 and if possible 2000, those grits will take longer (double the grit double the time sanding) but it will be a total mirror that´s what you should go after
> I myself went all the way to 3200 and that q6600 g0 was a king on a thermaltake cooler
> look for lapping kit in ebay and such


So far what P600 achieved isn't bad for temps/finish IMO.



The photo with pen is before P600. Final sanding I used a bit of water, forgot to take photo







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> The goal should be minimal thickness of thermal paste averaged over the surface. This is because the paste's thermal conductivity is much worse than that of the cooler block material sitting above it (normal to the CPU lid). Hence, bringing the scratch and dig spec to near zero microns (mirror finish) is over-kill unless the flatness is almost as perfect. The flatness error can be either concavity, convexity, or a wavy surface that is multiple microns rms. Achieved flatness will depend on the flatness of the sandpaper backing, and of the sandpaper coating. For serious flatness, only optical grit is used and the flat tool surface becomes sacrificial.
> 
> Also of note is that the thermal paste conducts mostly through its filler material and not the grease, and scratches finer than the filler material size won't be filled except by the grease. A mirror finish won't have scratches larger than a wavelength in the UV, < 0.4 microns, so unless you can approach a micron of flatness across the entire surface of the cooler slab and of the CPU lid, polishing to a mirror finish is mere entertainment.
> 
> Truly flat objects that can be used for sandpaper backing are optical flats of sufficient thickness, ground granite surface plates, and ground cast iron used in machining contexts. Float glass is not very flat, although it is possible to grind it so. Amateur astronomers could provide advice. A quick look at some granite surface plates at Amazon shows typical flatness of 0.0001 inches (2.5 microns) which should be good enough, particularly since we don't generally know the actual size of the particles in the thermal paste. The granite surface plates weren't too expensive in the smaller sizes.
> 
> In summary, ensure that the surfaces are flat before expending a lot of effort polishing them, particularly as the polishing action could potentially make them less flat.


I don't think I'll go to mirror. No one going to see it







.

Flatness is all I wanted







.

Now I need golden Ryzen and then that getting lapped as well







.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> *3.9GHz 3466MHz The Stilt Preset*
> 
> IBT AVX Custom 13312MB during.
> 
> 
> 
> Wall meter plug ~330W total rig inc screen (idle: ~95W), highest read I've seen so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> IBT AVX end 5 loops
> 
> 
> 
> I have no thermal or voltage headroom left IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , this is it for comparable MAX OC on 1800X to 3x R7 1700, it achieves ~100MHz more only for me. I don't think I can lower any voltages unless I exclude IBT AVX / Y-Cruncher (gotta do reruns of these). Memtest, x264, RB Stress mode can use lower voltages. Gonna use PC for bit as is before do reruns of IBT / Y-Crunch.
> 
> Krieg Math CPU Benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> Current settings for IBT AVX custom 13312MB pass 5 loops.
> 
> 9920_X_3.9_3466_S_setting.txt 19k .txt file
> 
> 
> AMD CBS:-
> 
> i) PState 0 3900MHz, Global C-State Control: Enabled
> ii) BankGroupSwap: Disabled
> iii) BankGroupSwapAlt: Enabled
> 
> CPU: R7 1800X Batch: UA 1710SUS
> RAM: F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
> MOBO: C6H rev1.03
> UEFI: 9920
> HSF: TR Archon IB-E X2 2x TY143


That is some crazy CPU Offset. I was sweating mine at .06875v for 3925MHz when thinking about mus1mus's.
FYI my T_Sensor1 is a thermo sensor placed in front of the fan (set to push) on the front rad to monitor/display room temp. All three rads are intake.
Have a look/compare VRM temps.

I was also able to hit a couple Probelt Points while running HCI MemTest before getting interrupted and side tracked.
Both my 1.8v PLL and Dram Voltage readings in HWInfo64 have always read way higher than what was manually entered in Bios.

With 1.80v (1.8 PPL) manually entered DMM read 1.805v while SW displayed 1.856V
With Dram set to 1.4v (The Stilts 3466 Preset) DMM read 1.422v to 1.423v and SW displayed 1.482v
It's this way in all my snips above. Wish now I would have thought to check this earlier
Any thoughts or known discussions you know of on this topic?

Haven't had enough time to test as much as I would have liked but since the IBT AVX 10 pass set to Maximum


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








I did manage 1300% run on HCI MemTest to help confirm The Stilts preset 3466MHz is up to snuff


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Than there was this



Maybe the time OCing I did on Saturday starting at 7:15 am, till Sunday 3:30 am (pretty much uninterrupted) was worth it








Love those marathons!

1800x on 9920
UA 1708SUT

21biostext9920_9525_3466_setting.txt 19k .txt file


Over all this rig is finally acting as it should (knock on wood) since 9920. No issues with boot at all. Never even think about checking Memory Retry Count any more. (so far at least).
Now I can get down to re-running some tests and check voltages once again. Saturday AM I raised the CPU SOC from previous .95625v to 1.05v in one move just for giggles and combined with 9920 things turned out fairly well. Need to go back a few steps and check before proceeding further.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> That is some crazy CPU Offset. I was sweating mine at .06875v for 3925MHz when thinking about mus1mus's.
> FYI my T_Sensor1 is a thermo sensor placed in front of the fan (set to push) on the front rad to monitor/display room temp. All three rads are intake.
> Have a look/compare VRM temps.
> 
> I was also able to hit a couple Probelt Points while running HCI MemTest before getting interrupted and side tracked.
> Both my 1.8v PLL and Dram Voltage readings in HWInfo64 have always read way higher than what was manually entered in Bios.
> 
> With 1.80v (1.8 PPL) manually entered DMM read 1.805v while SW displayed 1.856V
> With Dram set to 1.4v (The Stilts 3466 Preset) DMM read 1.422v to 1.423v and SW displayed 1.482v
> It's this way in all my snips above. Wish now I would have thought to check this earlier
> Any thoughts or known discussions you know of on this topic?
> 
> Haven't had enough time to test as much as I would have liked but since the IBT AVX 10 pass set to Maximum
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did manage 1300% run on HCI MemTest to help confirm The Stilts preset 3466MHz is up to snuff
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Than there was this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the time OCing I did on Saturday starting at 7:15 am, till Sunday 3:30 am (pretty much uninterrupted) was worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love those marathons!
> 
> 1800x on 9920
> UA 1708SUT
> 
> 21biostext9920_9525_3466_setting.txt 19k .txt file
> 
> 
> Over all this rig is finally acting as it should (knock on wood) since 9920. No issues with boot at all. Never even think about checking Memory Retry Count any more. (so far at least).
> Now I can get down to re-running some tests and check voltages once again. Saturday AM I raised the CPU SOC from previous .95625v to 1.05v in one move just for giggles and combined with 9920 things turned out fairly well. Need to go back a few steps and check before proceeding further.


Is your system stable? I get better score with a 3.8Ghz clock.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Is your system stable? I get better score with a 3.8Ghz clock.


stability issues would do more than just result in lower score, more likely failed threads (eg 63/64 or lower), A 101 or 124, or q8. P-state OC will always score lower (as will any dynamic clock/frequency configuration).. and then there's Windows 10.


----------



## gupsterg

@The Sandman

The +100mV offset was only way at the time to stabilise OC, as bad contact from HS was real reason I was ploughing in voltages














.

I lapped a spare HS today and gained room to lower voltages, just been retesting IBT AVX earlier/now. Will post final outcome.

Cheers for the Krieg bench







, matched each other







.

You got some SuperPi?





ProbeIt points have LL to plane







, so they actually higher reads. See my thread ProbeIt vs Socket, even all the other voltages off ProbeIt seem to me to show some LL effect. so you'll be lower.

Odd how some members readbacks are off in UEFI/HWINFO. What is set in UEFI for say SOC, DRAM, PLL the average read in HWINFO matches set value.

VRM I'm OK IMO, usually mid 60s under load. You have monoblock







.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Is your system stable? I get better score with a 3.8Ghz clock.


Can't say other than it's only as stable as the snips above show. I just started to OC this system. Many unknowns (to me as of yet) but I'll get her there.
All my previous chips OC run P95 24 hr plus. My 9590 runs 5117MHz P95 24 hr stable @ 1.488v (1.512v load) so I do know a little about stability. You'd have to try an OC one of these animals to know what I mean









Heck I'm once again back about 25 pages trying to catch up in this crazy thread and here I am posting current







.


----------



## matthew87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Dunno why CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) doesn't go down as low. Maybe a SMU FW thing, could get fixed in another AGESA, dunno. There where bugs with Ryzen early on in monitoring, down to SMU FW, and AGESA 1.0.0.4a resolved some of those.
> 
> So I just do as stated.
> 
> What makes you think PState OC not working?
> 
> Post a HWINFO screenie where CPU been at idle and under load, will view, log be handy as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'll post a screenshot tonight









What I'm seeing is:

SVI2 TFN reports almost constantly a vcore of 1.4v, doesn't matter if I'm idle at desktop, browsing the web or gaming. 95% of the time vcore is reported as 1.4v and logging vcore shows only for very brief periods does vcore drop to a lower state of 0.9v before immediately ramping back up to 1.4v. These are the only two voltages SVI2 ever shows, 1.4 or 0.9 in general use of gaming, web browsing, idling at desktop, etc. Power draw will change, BF1 pulls around 66w average and peaks at 75w, idling at desktop and web browsing around 25w. So while vcore isn't changing power consumption and current certainly are. Despite this BF1 shows 1.4v, idling at desktop it shows 1.4v, web browsing it's 1.4v. But I can see in task manager and HWinfo that CPU frequency does bounce around at idle between 1.8Ghz, 2.6Ghz and 3.4Ghz at idle so P States and frequency adjustments are clearly occurring. So why if P States are working is my vcore at idle almost constantly being reported as 1.4v... I don't get it.

Meanwhile the ITN sensor on the Asus motherboard will show minimum vcore dropping down to 0.52v (clearly a lower P State). Never once has the SVI2 TFN sensor ever reported a voltage below 0.9v. So there's around a 500mv difference between what the ITN and SVI2 TFN sensors report as minimum voltage. Average voltage also differs substantially by 200-400mv between the two sensors.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> stability issues would do more than just result in lower score, more likely failed threads (eg 63/64 or lower), A 101 or 124, or q8. P-state OC will always score lower (as will any dynamic clock/frequency configuration).. and then there's Windows 10.


Unstable RAM lowered my scores in many benches.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Unstable RAM lowered my scores in many benches.


unstable and/or inefficient? THere are many ram settings for benchmarks that are not "stable" (to anything other than benchmarking) that always raise benchmark scores.








I posted 3466c12 yesterday, and it certainly scores higher in any benchmark that 3466c14... but it's not stable


----------



## GraveNoX

Anyone getting screen flicker every 10 minutes or so ? It happens very fast that I barely notice it but is there.
On BIOS and other pre-windows, the screen goes black for 0.5 to 1 second, like it looses signal.
It happens since I switched to Ryzen but I never bothered to find a solution.

Also, there is possiblity that my SSD got broken by overclocking RAM ? Got 3-4 BSOD's and boom, Windows locked itself after 10 seconds after log in (mouse still working), then it was stuck at loading screen, then totally dead (cant format it, can't acces it, but still recognized on BIOS/Windows and softwares, all software says it's ok, but I can't access it lol).
Tried Secure Erase from BIOS, instant fail and now SSD is in locked state, just good to throw away.


----------



## virpz

Today I scored some g.skill B-die based sticks, after some time messing with it i was able to reach 3500MHz with good timing and I must tell you it was much easier than trying to get the crappy and slow Hynix M-dies to 3000/3200MHz.



Btw, is that common for RTC to not correctly detect mem clk if running not on refclk ?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @The Sandman
> 
> You got some SuperPi?
> 
> ProbeIt points have LL to plane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so they actually higher reads. See my thread ProbeIt vs Socket, even all the other voltages off ProbeIt seem to me to show some LL effect. so you'll be lower.
> 
> Odd how some members readbacks are off in UEFI/HWINFO. What is set in UEFI for say SOC, DRAM, PLL the average read in HWINFO matches set value.
> 
> VRM I'm OK IMO, usually mid 60s under load. You have monoblock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I think you have home court advantage with 7
It might only be a rummer











You can see from my Bios text file there's a lot of room to play yet as in I have a lot more learning to do.
At least a lot more things I'll be testing to try and lower voltages a bit and if nothing else at least that "New Car" smell is gone and I'm over the sticker shock lol.

Probelt points, I'll read the thread thank you!
Just to be sure, I'm one of those where Probelt points read much lower than HWInfo (real close to actual Bios setting)

I'll be pushing more this weekend but for now just more testing where I'm at due to all the time it takes to stay current in this thread hehehe.

Monoblock RULES dude


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> Btw, is that common for RTC to not correctly detect mem clk if running not on refclk ?


RTC only displays the controller parameters, it doesn't provide any monitoring.


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> RTC only displays the controller parameters, it doesn't provide any monitoring.


The RTC is such a handy tool, made my memory oc much easier

Thank you so much







+r


----------



## DaOptika

Overclocking ryzen really is a multidimensional mathematic problem









My 1700x was rock stable for 3850 with Vcore 1.37 and FlareX at 3200 with standard XMP timings and 1.35V.

Now I tried The Stilts RAM profiles and every single one failed HCI, even 3200 Safe.

For testing I now reduced CPU clock to 3600 resulting in all Stilt profiles to become stable for me.

I'm now looking for a stable workpoint with a higher CPU clock...


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Always use win 7 with MK11. Make a sub to Alan;s thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad/0_20
> 
> then try mk11 extreme: http://www.overclock.net/t/1464813/3d-mark-11-extreme-top-30/0_20


Done









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12291738









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12291748


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Yes, well getting the RAM stable is the issue. Discriminating instability due to timing parameters (many variables) from instability due to non-optimal CLDO (and perhaps selection of procODT) is non trivial -- at least at my OC knowledge level. The stable timing parameters used for 3200 are not sufficient for experimenting at 3333. So my goal (and maybe also gaol) today has been to play with timing at 80/910. So far all timing variations have led to typically one GSAT memory error at some time during the hour test.
> 
> Are you running any non-Auto values for the CAD Bus Timing Set-up?
> 
> 
> 
> CAD Bus Timings are at Auto. Drivers impedance are 20 - 20 - 40 - 60
> 
> I think it's my fault for not giving more detail on what I meant by systematic, here are the details.
> 
> I would do it like this:
> 
> *Manipulating CLDO*
> 
> *Constants:*
> 
> *Getting the processor out of the equation:*
> I would set the processor to it's default frequency that's 3.6GHz, give a voltage at 1.25V, disable CPB and SOC voltage to 1.05V. (The CPU now is a constant and have no impact on the outcome).
> 
> *Getting the RAM out of the equation:*
> I have my RAM frequency at 3200MT/s with my stable timings (that I have been running for over a month and know is stable), voltage at 1.37, VTTDDR at 1.38/2, CAD impedance at 20 - 20 - 40 - 60(40). (The RAM now have no impact on the outcome).
> 
> *Getting PROCODT of the equation:*
> I would set it to the value that I have been using with my stable RAM settings. (PROCODT now have no impact on the outcome).
> 
> *1 Variable:* *Always 1 variable, never more than 1 variable.*
> 
> *My 1 Variable is CLDO_VDDP:* This is my variable, the value that I would change and see the outcome and its effect on system stability.
> 
> *Example:* trigger 900mV
> 
> Trigger CLDO_VDDP voltage at 900mV
> 
> Boot to OS, start a a test for 30 min., if no error, then I would drop the RAM and VTTDDR to the voltage my RAM is rated at, that's 1.35V and VTTDDR 1.36V/2 (the board overvolts the RAM rail by 0.016V), then boot to OS and run a test again.
> 
> If CLDO_VDDP at 900mV allows me to drop the RAM voltage to the rated voltage, then it's a good value.
> 
> *Collecting DATA:* This is where I look at the details and see which value had the least hiccups.
> 
> *Possible Outcome:* More than 1 good CLDO_VDDP value
> 
> The right CLDO_VDDP value is the value that lets me drop the RAM, CPU and SOC voltages without sacrificing stability.
> 
> Manipulating PROCODT is the same way, but CLDO_VDDP must be a constant, means you choose a right value and *stick* with it.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I meant when I wrote systematic.
Click to expand...

Thank you! As it happens, I am testing now with 3333 timings that were slightly unstable (it seemed), but with lowered mem and soc voltages which you earlier pointed out can improve stability. I'm not seeing any failures yet.

But back to the process. I now see what you meant. There would have to be some minor adjustments to the process if the previously stable 3200 values were in fact stable but not optimal (because your process wasn't followed when they were set). For example, I had been running 96 ohms for procODT. It won't train at 3333. So I have dropped to 80 ohms which will train and would likely work at 3200.

Because procODT and CLDO-VDDP seem to have an effect on each other, stability wise, I suspect that the quest for optimal CLDO_VDDP with fixed procODT(step a) might lead to a follow-up quest for procODT with fixed CLDO_VDDP (step b), and then another round of (step a) followed by (step b) as one attempts to converge this two variable optimization process. If any of the many timings and load values also influence the optimal values of these two parameters, then we have a multivariable problem with potentially many variables not near their optimums.

Multivariable optimization is a big deal, addressed over the years by many mathematicians and optimal control theorists. Many schemes for achieving the global optimum have been proposed, but are not easily adaptable to this project without an immense amount of work (which I suspect you have already demonstrated a hefty portion of). Your single variable at a time approach, while probably the best approach we can adopt (given finite lifetimes) for this project, can lead to finding local optimums, but not necessarily the global optimum, even when there are only two variables. Think of wandering around and finding a hill. Using the steepest slope approach, one can find the top of the hill. But one cannot get to the top of a higher hill somewhere else in the terrain without going downhill again.

Anyway, my primary inhibiting factor is how much time I can allocate. I may have to limit myself to a sufficiently high local hill.

I'll report tomorrow on the characteristics of the local performance hill I'm presently on somewhere.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaOptika*
> 
> Overclocking ryzen really is a multidimensional mathematic problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 1700x was rock stable for 3850 with Vcore 1.37 and FlareX at 3200 with standard XMP timings and 1.35V.
> 
> Now I tried The Stilts RAM profiles and every single one failed HCI, even 3200 Safe.
> 
> For testing I now reduced CPU clock to 3600 resulting in all Stilt profiles to become stable for me.
> 
> I'm now looking for a stable workpoint with a higher CPU clock...


Have you tried increasing DRAM and DRAM Boot voltage instead?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Always use win 7 with MK11. Make a sub to Alan;s thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad/0_20
> 
> then try mk11 extreme: http://www.overclock.net/t/1464813/3d-mark-11-extreme-top-30/0_20
> 
> 
> 
> Done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12291738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12291748
Click to expand...

Those are very nice Physics!


----------



## DaOptika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Have you tried increasing DRAM and DRAM Boot voltage instead?


Both set to 1.4 in Stilts profiles, should be enough.

I think it really is a stability issue of the integrated ram controller and I guess I have to give it more Vcore to get stable again.


----------



## The Stilt

In case anyone finds their RAM passing Memtest and other RAM intensive workloads (such as Linpack), but failing during gaming or while having high amounts of M.2 traffic: Try decreasing VDDP (not to be confused with CLDO_VDDP or VDDP Standby) to 850mV (855mV).


----------



## hurricane28

I think i fixed my CPU fan woos. It was caused by the Aisuite 3 from Asus... I thought that i had uninstalled it correctly but revo uninstaller found a whole bunch of registry keys and i haven't had the problem when i deleted them.

Thnx for the update The Stilt, will keep it in mind









As for now i am really stable at 3466 MHz Cl14. Heven't run memtest though but i did use my PC a lot for several hours including gaming without one crash or error message. Will test more later.


----------



## ninogui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The photo with pen is before P600. Final sanding I used a bit of water, forgot to take photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I don't think I'll go to mirror. No one going to see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Flatness is all I wanted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Now I need golden Ryzen and then that getting lapped as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I think your processor will like to see himself! lol

and no I am not going to give you my 1700 lolol
best rgds


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> S0 what setting is the correct value for temps then ? Iam realy confused right now trying to catch up on this CH6 :/


AFAIK AMD default behavior is Enabled with a 272 skew.. Since begin all bios versions where using like that. Since 9920 Asus changed it to disabled. Can't say why or who recommended this. But to be safe leave it on disabled.!!


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaOptika*
> 
> Overclocking ryzen really is a multidimensional mathematic problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 1700x was rock stable for 3850 with Vcore 1.37 and FlareX at 3200 with standard XMP timings and 1.35V.
> 
> Now I tried The Stilts RAM profiles and every single one failed HCI, even 3200 Safe.
> 
> For testing I now reduced CPU clock to 3600 resulting in all Stilt profiles to become stable for me.
> 
> I'm now looking for a stable workpoint with a higher CPU clock...


As written few times before. If you tighten your timings (incl.presets in 9920) , these could ask more from your CPU. And even faster if you are in the edge with stable vcore. So you could juize more vcore or lower clockspeeds. And don't forget you don't need to go down 100mhz. We have the option for 25mhz steps


----------



## matthew87

@gupsterg
Here's the HWinfo logs requested:

desktopidle15min.png 95k .png file


desktopidle.CSV 116k .CSV file


Also I've noticed that at no point does my 1700X ever enter P State 1.

With my overclock I've only changed P State 0, all other states are auto and have never been touched. All I did for P State 0 was change the FID to correspond to 3,900ghz and left DID and VID standard.

CBS settings are:
P State 0 = 3,900mzh @ 1.35
P State 1 = 3,000mhz @ 1.275 (default)
P State 2 = 2,200mhz @ 0.9 (default)
C States = enabled
+ offset of within extreme tweaker of 0.0625
CBS disabled
Ryzen Balanced Power profile with minimum processor frequency set to 5% (also tried 20%)
9920 BIOS

Also, as you can see from the attached logs at no point ever does my CPU appear to enter P State 1. I've also confirmed this with additional logging and with multiple programmes, not once has my CPU entered P State 1 in hours upon hours of testing. I also have NFI where these 1,950mhz core frequencies are coming from as they reflect no P States configured in BIOS....


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> In case anyone finds their RAM passing Memtest and other RAM intensive workloads (such as Linpack), but failing during gaming or while having high amounts of M.2 traffic: Try decreasing VDDP (not to be confused with CLDO_VDDP or VDDP Standby) to 850mV (855mV).


In the past I had to increase VDDP slightly for better stability. Why the decrease?


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> In case anyone finds their RAM passing Memtest and other RAM intensive workloads (such as Linpack), but failing during gaming or while having high amounts of M.2 traffic: Try decreasing VDDP (not to be confused with CLDO_VDDP or VDDP Standby) to 850mV (855mV).


At the moment, which is the best RAM kit for ryzen, i mean the best not on speed/latency benchs, the best on stability/flexibility/perfomance.
Did you make internal latency tests to al cores with diferent RAM speeds? Which is the best sweet point for the fabric? Did you find limits on it?
Im not that interested on having best perfomance on RAM, im more interested on fabric and make multithreading work properly with a decent RAM.
When i made some test on SMT on and OFF, on gaming and measuring latencys is more or less the half (edit no double) with SMT OFF the smoothness is real. Just want my CPU as smooth as posible.
Which parameters can help on it. When i made on 1403 the ryzen OC in same score than 6950x i asked myself how good can be ryzen with the sweetest fabric OC.
Maybe im just wrong, have bad concepts or is just not posible with these drivers or windows management.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> In the past I had to increase VDDP slightly for better stability. Why the decrease?


Probably same as soc and vdimm. If you read my testing and also some of ramad's. Even to high voltages/values can cause instability in certain tests.

I thing I learned from Ryzen. This thing needs accurate settings to get best stability.


----------



## AndehX

Ok so I've just gone ahead and bought some GSkill Trident Z 3600mhz to replace this Hynix based Corsair Vengeance im using. Hopefully this will help with my cold boot issues and possibly give me a little bit of an fps boost in games as a bonus.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMB*
> 
> At the moment, which is the best RAM kit for ryzen, i mean the best not on speed/latency benchs, the best on stability/flexibility/perfomance.


Don't quote me on this, but I'm seeing a heck of a lot of people using the GSkill kits. Take a look at the graph in the first post of this thread. Majority of people seem to have the best results using the Trident Z kits, hence why I bit the bullet and bought some.


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndehX*
> 
> Don't quote me on this, but I'm seeing a heck of a lot of people using the GSkill kits. Take a look at the graph in the first post of this thread. Majority of people seem to have the best results using the Trident Z kits, hence why I bit the bullet and bought some.


Its more about B-die,and hynix can be stable to 3200mhz i had a kit,but you won;t be able to set so low latency


----------



## AndehX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMB*
> 
> Its more about B-die,and hynix can be stable to 3200mhz i had a kit,but you won;t be able to set so low latency


Yeah I don't neccessarily have issues with stability, its more so the cold booting issue that is driving me up the wall. I'm hoping that new memory will get rid of it since I only seem to see the bug when my memory is overclocked. If I run it at stock, my computer boots first time every time.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12291738
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12291748
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice! Ugh, for some silly reason FM is not recognizing that driver yet so the score won't show *here* until the driver is FM-validated.








OCN Top 30 updated.


----------



## SlayerEru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaOptika*
> 
> Overclocking ryzen really is a multidimensional mathematic problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 1700x was rock stable for 3850 with Vcore 1.37 and FlareX at 3200 with standard XMP timings and 1.35V.
> 
> Now I tried The Stilts RAM profiles and every single one failed HCI, even 3200 Safe.
> 
> For testing I now reduced CPU clock to 3600 resulting in all Stilt profiles to become stable for me.
> 
> I'm now looking for a stable workpoint with a higher CPU clock...


Guess its all varies on chip to chip. I have the same kit as you on the 16GB on Flare X 3200 and able to use The Slits profile (The Fast) on 3200mhz, just fine and manage to overclock at 3.9ghz (1700). I havent tried the other profiles yet, to see if they are stable as well.


----------



## AndehX

Surprisingly enough, Stilt's Hynix AFR extreme profile actually works for my 3000mhz Corsair LPX, but I'm still not happy with the time it takes to get it to boot in the mornings.


----------



## Mumak

FYI - I have just released HWiNFO32/64 v5.55-3210 Beta that should fully support sensor monitoring on the CROSSHAIR VI EXTREME model.
This build also fully supports the ROG ZENITH EXTREME.
Previous versions were missing some sensor values.


----------



## Firefreak

I'm actually at 3100mhz memory now with my B-die DR Corsair LPX 3200 C16 2x16 modules. 1800X. BIOS 9920.

Using manual timings 14-16-16-16-36-54-1T, SOC 1,1v, DRAM 1.35v/1,4v boot, CPU 1,35v @ 3800mhz, 101,5mhz BCLK, 3066 strap, 96 Ohm ProcODT, Forced 1T, Geardown disabled.

Using AIDA I only get 44000Mb/s read speed though and 78ns latency. Speed seems a bit low does it not?


----------



## Timur Born

3950 MHz CPU + 3333-C14 (fast preset) just passed 30 loops of ITB AVX 12600.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> FYI - I have just released HWiNFO32/64 v5.55-3210 Beta that should fully support sensor monitoring on the CROSSHAIR VI EXTREME model.
> This build also fully supports the ROG ZENITH EXTREME.
> Previous versions were missing some sensor values.


I just downloaded it but it ain't installing.


----------



## gupsterg

@matthew87

Will look at file ASAP. I have in the past noticed just as something load CPU it hitting other frequencies than idle/highest. But usual is just idle/highest.

An OC regardless of PState / Multipler just seems to knock out behaviour as observed at stock for PB/XFR.

@hurricane28

You unzip it to install dir and replace exe/ini.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> 3950 MHz CPU + 3333-C14 (fast preset) just passed 30 loops of ITB AVX 12600.


Sweet







.

I'm still getting erratic results in repeat testing of IBT AVX custom 13312MB / Y Cruncher for 3.9/ 3466 The Stilt preset







.

Thinking of swapping back to R7 1700 to see how that is on UEFI 9920 as yet to try that on this UEFI/lapped HS.


----------



## hurricane28

Oh of course, stupid









I am so used to installers that i forget about these things sometimes, thnx for reminding me lol.


----------



## gupsterg

@hurricane28

NP







.

@Timur Born

Curious as to what voltages you using for your profile?


----------



## roybotnik

I saw a post a few pages back about how the top USB ports result in slow POST times. Can't find it, but I have the same exact problem.

I have a Logitech G900 mouse, which can be used either wirelessly or plugged in. I get insane stuttering in games when using it wirelessly. It happens either immediately or after playing for a little while. This does not happen with my old 4790k/z97 system.

I just tried using a different port and although the wireless stuttering is still there, POST happens in a fraction of the time it usually takes. I've also plugged my keyboard into the USB 2.0 ports and my remaining devices into the lower USB 3.0 ports (I believe these come off the PCH). I'll file a bug report once I get a chance to save my BIOS settings.

Since the top ports should be provided from the integrated northbridge functionality on the chip, I figured it might be related to SoC voltage or one of the other I/O voltages, but adjusting makes no difference. The problem always returns.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I just downloaded it but it ain't installing.


Beta versions are released as portable (ZIP) only.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Very nice! Ugh, for some silly reason FM is not recognizing that driver yet so the score won't show *here* until the driver is FM-validated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCN Top 30 updated.


Yup it usually takes 2-3 days for new drivers to be approved









That Xp at the top though... Incredible score, well done!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> FYI - I have just released HWiNFO32/64 v5.55-3210 Beta that should fully support sensor monitoring on the CROSSHAIR VI EXTREME model.
> This build also fully supports the ROG ZENITH EXTREME.
> Previous versions were missing some sensor values.


Mad props Mumak, HWiNFO quickly became my favorite tool to monitor anything CPU/mobo related


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew87*
> 
> @Gupsterg
> Here's the HWinfo logs requested:
> 
> desktopidle15min.png 95k .png file
> 
> 
> desktopidle.CSV 116k .CSV file
> 
> 
> Also I've noticed that at no point does my 1700X ever enter P State 1.
> 
> With my overclock I've only changed P State 0, all other states are auto and have never been touched. All I did for P State 0 was change the FID to correspond to 3,900ghz and left DID and VID standard.
> 
> CBS settings are:
> P State 0 = 3,900mzh @ 1.35
> P State 1 = 3,000mhz @ 1.275 (default)
> P State 2 = 2,200mhz @ 0.9 (default)
> C States = enabled
> + offset of within extreme tweaker of 0.0625
> CBS disabled
> Ryzen Balanced Power profile with minimum processor frequency set to 5% (also tried 20%)
> 9920 BIOS
> 
> Also, as you can see from the attached logs at no point ever does my CPU appear to enter P State 1. I've also confirmed this with additional logging and with multiple programmes, not once has my CPU entered P State 1 in hours upon hours of testing. I also have NFI where these 1,950mhz core frequencies are coming from as they reflect no P States configured in BIOS....


This is interesting because I have a similar P1 observation from a completely different configuration. Running Linux Mint 18.1 on kernel 4.10.0-22 (in Ubuntu nomenclature), I can add widgets to my Ryzen desktop trays that show core speeds. Similarly, I have them on my Phenom II based PC. On the Phenom, I use four of them, on my Ryzen, eight. These widgets can be programmed to control how the cores are operated. I usually set them to "on-demand." On the Phenom II they can range from 800 MHz to 3400 MHz, with an intermediate stop at times of 2200 MHz. I have never delved into the Phenom computer's BIOS to see what p-state settings there are.

However, on the Ryzen, the same widgets only show operation in one of two states, 3.9 GHz set manually on the Tweaker main page, and 2.2 GHz, which I assume is P2. I am not sure what the default is for P1, but certainly need to check that out. I have not yet meddled in p-states on the Ryzeon PC (see sig for details).

We know that early this year AMD passed to the Linux kernel team software for controlling Ryzen, and from my observation this software must have included hooks for control of p-states. What we both are demonstrating, I think, is that P1 may not be not properly exposed in the BIOS to OS attempts to use it.

Has anyone here (sorry if I didn't catch the message in spite of trying to keep up with all of them) observed operation in P1 state?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firefreak*
> 
> I'm actually at 3100mhz memory now with my B-die DR Corsair LPX 3200 C16 2x16 modules. 1800X. BIOS 9920.
> 
> Using manual timings 14-16-16-16-36-54-1T, SOC 1,1v, DRAM 1.35v/1,4v boot, CPU 1,35v @ 3800mhz, 101,5mhz BCLK, 3066 strap, 96 Ohm ProcODT, Forced 1T, Geardown disabled.
> 
> Using AIDA I only get 44000Mb/s read speed though and 78ns latency. Speed seems a bit low does it not?


If you have disabled bankgroup swap, then enable bankgroupswapAlt. If you didn't do it allready..

This will boost your syntehic benchmark speeds like Aida memory bench.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> FYI - I have just released HWiNFO32/64 v5.55-3210 Beta that should fully support sensor monitoring on the CROSSHAIR VI EXTREME model.
> This build also fully supports the ROG ZENITH EXTREME.
> Previous versions were missing some sensor values.


@Mumak I have to ask: Does AMD or Asus or the 8665 magic chip vendor impose on you a non-disclosure agreement (NDA) with respect to the interface that the 8665 provides to allow you to correctly display these readings? I ask because for some reason the Linux community seems to be unable to obtain the required information. (Now if you were to supply a HWINFO version that would run under Linux, even a proprietary one, I would no longer care.)


----------



## virpz

Got to 3600MHz [email protected] BGS ON.
Problem is from time to time I get Qcode 8, raising SOC does not help, i relax timings and I can't boot, weirdo.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> Got to 3600MHz [email protected] BGS ON.
> Problem is from time to time I get Qcode 8, raising SOC does not help, i relax timings and I can't boot, weirdo.


Try increasing Vcore. Higher memory speeds often require more Vcore as well.


----------



## Firefreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> If you have disabled bankgroup swap, then enable bankgroupswapAlt. If you didn't do it allready..
> 
> This will boost your syntehic benchmark speeds like Aida memory bench.


Nice!

But is that recommended using Dual Rank memory?


----------



## kaseki

Continuing from my conversation with @Ramad from 9 or so hours ago (post 24481), my presently stable 3333 settings for 2 x 16 3200C14 Trident Z are listed below. Further tuning is still desirable, however. Following the parameters listing, I report a few stability and bench tests, as limited by Linux and time.



Intel Latency test: Latency 70.5 ns; read bandwidth 48747 MB/s
Google Stress Application Test: passed 1 hour test four times with no failures
Unigine Superposition Benchmark: Score 15740; average FPS 117.43
Unigine Valley Benchmark (windowed): Score 4432; average FPS 105.9
"Ryzen" Blender render: 22.32 seconds
"Classroom" Blender render 13:08.84 min/sec

Rendering "Classroom" is the highest CPU temperature exercise among these.
Superposition is the highest GPU temperature exercise among these.

For the visual exercises above, one can only infer stability from achieving consistent results and not seeing artifacts in the image. It is rare for Linux Mint to crash (black screen of death) from an application failure. (Messing with the welcome screen code is a different matter.) It could crash if one if its kernel functions were to be corrupted reading memory. But that hasn't happened yet for any activity since installation.

A key change allowing this sudden improvement in stability while I was wandering in the desert defined by procODT and CLDO_VDDP coordinates was dropping some voltages that had evidently drifted up into instability land. Thanks for the hint, *Ramad*.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> However, on the Ryzen, the same widgets only show operation in one of two states, 3.9 GHz set manually on the Tweaker main page, and 2.2 GHz, which I assume is P2. I am not sure what the default is for P1, but certainly need to check that out. I have not yet meddled in p-states on the Ryzeon PC (see sig for details).


I saw my 1800X use P1 a while back when I first played with P-states. Once I manually set P1 it was used. And once I manually set P2 to something different than x22 it changed the idle multiplier to just that.


----------



## Timur Born

I just used ZenStates to activate P1 and change P2 and it works with the Windows Balanced (and to some extend Power Saver) profile.

Just to mention it: You can also use manual P1/2 states settings to decrease their voltage by the same amount that you used as positive offset for Vcore. Could save you some power and help faster cooling down when you use a positive offset (for P0). Unfortunately it does not affect the full 0.4 V + offset idle voltage.


----------



## jsp001

Well, I have gotten too frustrated with the inconsistency I am seeing. It all keeps going back to asking too much this early in the game of the mem controller. Mostly on me for using 64g Ripjaws V, so thinking of getting a two stick kit 3200 16gig FlareX and after things get better doubling them up.
All along my 1800X has oc'ed well, @4100-4160 stable, with the sweet spot in Cinebench being 4150 ranking @ 1816.. All of this is with the RipJawsV 64gig @ 3200 CL14 once I got 3200 stable. The problem seems to be the ram will not stay stable. I can test a setup I find good for two days that turns out to "seem stable", no errors at all. I'll test with Memtest64, Prim95, Realbench, Hyper pi.. 12hours+ for most when I consider the set up good. Then I'll just use it for my everyday stuff, the only real demanding stuff will be Elite Dangerous or X-Plane 11 that will be run for hours on end. That lasts no more then a week and it will crash, so I go test again. Errors all over the place with 30sec in to a test, and it always turns out to be memory errors.
For some reason, (seems memory), 1405 is a step back for me as well. so I went back to 1401. Same happens with CL14 and 16, and I have tried everything here I have read, and more.
I should point out I am not new to overclocking, and was water-cooling back when only us part time geeks knew what that was lol .. The only thing that will get consistency with the ram controller is backing off and slowing down the ram. So I am asking too much, too soon.

The funny thing is how it go's from no errors at all, to jumping off the deep end, with no change in the setup. nothing in between like starting to get a few errors. It just works great once ya dial in a good setup, then all of a sudden it like dumping a box of paperclips on the motherboard.
Anyone remember the old comic strips in the OC'ing community? hmm. blue smoke is bad, right?? LMAO


----------



## lcbbcl

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsp001*
> 
> Well, I have gotten too frustrated with the inconsistency I am seeing. It all keeps going back to asking too much this early in the game of the mem controller. Mostly on me for using 64g Ripjaws V, so thinking of getting a two stick kit 3200 16gig FlareX and after things get better doubling them up.
> All along my 1800X has oc'ed well, @4100-4160 stable, with the sweet spot in Cinebench being 4150 ranking @ 1816.. All of this is with the RipJawsV 64gig @ 3200 CL14 once I got 3200 stable. The problem seems to be the ram will not stay stable. I can test a setup I find good for two days that turns out to "seem stable", no errors at all. I'll test with Memtest64, Prim95, Realbench, Hyper pi.. 12hours+ for most when I consider the set up good. Then I'll just use it for my everyday stuff, the only real demanding stuff will be Elite Dangerous or X-Plane 11 that will be run for hours on end. That lasts no more then a week and it will crash, so I go test again. Errors all over the place with 30sec in to a test, and it always turns out to be memory errors.
> For some reason, (seems memory), 1405 is a step back for me as well. so I went back to 1401. Same happens with CL14 and 16, and I have tried everything here I have read, and more.
> I should point out I am not new to overclocking, and was water-cooling back when only us part time geeks knew what that was lol .. The only thing that will get consistency with the ram controller is backing off and slowing down the ram. So I am asking too much, too soon.
> 
> The funny thing is how it go's from no errors at all, to jumping off the deep end, with no change in the setup. nothing in between like starting to get a few errors. It just works great once ya dial in a good setup, then all of a sudden it like dumping a box of paperclips on the motherboard.
> Anyone remember the old comic strips in the OC'ing community? hmm. blue smoke is bad, right?? LMAO





I share the same problems with you,10 12 14h p95,hci stable and next day on 5 min i get 2 Q8, 1 reset for CPU overheating and using same settings.
Something is changing from a reboot to another,or voltages are not stable at all.
When i start to have this problems of instability i do a clear bios,and load profile then im ok 1 day.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsp001*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have gotten too frustrated with the inconsistency I am seeing. It all keeps going back to asking too much this early in the game of the mem controller. Mostly on me for using 64g Ripjaws V, so thinking of getting a two stick kit 3200 16gig FlareX and after things get better doubling them up.
> All along my 1800X has oc'ed well, @4100-4160 stable, with the sweet spot in Cinebench being 4150 ranking @ 1816.. All of this is with the RipJawsV 64gig @ 3200 CL14 once I got 3200 stable. The problem seems to be the ram will not stay stable. I can test a setup I find good for two days that turns out to "seem stable", no errors at all. I'll test with Memtest64, Prim95, Realbench, Hyper pi.. 12hours+ for most when I consider the set up good. Then I'll just use it for my everyday stuff, the only real demanding stuff will be Elite Dangerous or X-Plane 11 that will be run for hours on end. That lasts no more then a week and it will crash, so I go test again. Errors all over the place with 30sec in to a test, and it always turns out to be memory errors.
> For some reason, (seems memory), 1405 is a step back for me as well. so I went back to 1401. Same happens with CL14 and 16, and I have tried everything here I have read, and more.
> I should point out I am not new to overclocking, and was water-cooling back when only us part time geeks knew what that was lol .. The only thing that will get consistency with the ram controller is backing off and slowing down the ram. So I am asking too much, too soon.
> 
> The funny thing is how it go's from no errors at all, to jumping off the deep end, with no change in the setup. nothing in between like starting to get a few errors. It just works great once ya dial in a good setup, then all of a sudden it like dumping a box of paperclips on the motherboard.
> Anyone remember the old comic strips in the OC'ing community? hmm. blue smoke is bad, right?? LMAO


To me, in order of severity, my system was unstable because.

1) RAM OC....doesn't matter what I tried the system was always unstable beyond rated speed/timings. Small errors here and there, booting problems, random BSODs.

2) Asus AI suite: At least the one for my Prime X370 Pro has a bug related to the fan controller driver. The system crashed at random times and I later discovered they were caused by the AI suite. (all crashes related are black screens)

3) Too little vcore: With RAM at stock rated speed/timings and without the AI suite. All my crashes while testing, or random crashes were fixed by raising the vcore.

Now, I discovered TPU set to "II" really helps for a stable OC.

Right now my machine is really stable, use and abuse and no crashes in two weeks. In the past I also had it unstable at different degrees since I got my system in march and also wondered if the system could be ever be bullet proof stable, now I'm pretty confident I can set a long render and will never fail.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jsp001*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have gotten too frustrated with the inconsistency I am seeing. It all keeps going back to asking too much this early in the game of the mem controller. Mostly on me for using 64g Ripjaws V, so thinking of getting a two stick kit 3200 16gig FlareX and after things get better doubling them up.
> All along my 1800X has oc'ed well, @4100-4160 stable, with the sweet spot in Cinebench being 4150 ranking @ 1816.. All of this is with the RipJawsV 64gig @ 3200 CL14 once I got 3200 stable. The problem seems to be the ram will not stay stable. I can test a setup I find good for two days that turns out to "seem stable", no errors at all. I'll test with Memtest64, Prim95, Realbench, Hyper pi.. 12hours+ for most when I consider the set up good. Then I'll just use it for my everyday stuff, the only real demanding stuff will be Elite Dangerous or X-Plane 11 that will be run for hours on end. That lasts no more then a week and it will crash, so I go test again. Errors all over the place with 30sec in to a test, and it always turns out to be memory errors.
> For some reason, (seems memory), 1405 is a step back for me as well. so I went back to 1401. Same happens with CL14 and 16, and I have tried everything here I have read, and more.
> I should point out I am not new to overclocking, and was water-cooling back when only us part time geeks knew what that was lol .. The only thing that will get consistency with the ram controller is backing off and slowing down the ram. So I am asking too much, too soon.
> 
> The funny thing is how it go's from no errors at all, to jumping off the deep end, with no change in the setup. nothing in between like starting to get a few errors. It just works great once ya dial in a good setup, then all of a sudden it like dumping a box of paperclips on the motherboard.
> Anyone remember the old comic strips in the OC'ing community? hmm. blue smoke is bad, right?? LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me, in order of severity, my system was unstable because.
> 
> 1) RAM OC....doesn't matter what I tried the system was always unstable beyond rated speed/timings. Small errors here and there, booting problems, random BSOD.
> 
> 2) Asus AI suite: At least the one for my Prime X370 Pro has a bug related to the fan controller driver. The system crashed at random times and I later discovered they were caused by the AI suite. (all crashes related are black screens)
> 
> 3) Too little vcore: With RAM at stock rated speed/timings and without the AI suite. All my crashes while testing, or random crashes were fixed by raising the vcore.
> 
> Now, I discovered TPU set to "II" really helps for a stable OC.
> 
> Right now my machine is really stable, use and abuse and no crashes in two weeks. In the past I also had it unstable at different degrees since I got my system in march and also wondered if the system could be ever be bullet proof stable, now I'm pretty confident I can set a long render and will never fail.
Click to expand...

So what is TPU?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> So what is TPU?


TPU is the automatic OC thing.

The manual states you should use a better cooling when enabling TPUII

It will set your CPU and vcore automatically. After that you can set your own.

What I discovered with it was that my OC was really stable, and when I tried without TPU the system crashed randomly at idle within 30m.

So i think TPUII unlocks some sort of limit (power, clock, don't know)


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> TPU is the automatic OC thing.
> 
> The manual states you should use a better cooling when enabling TPUII
> 
> It will set your CPU and vcore automatically. After that you can set your own.
> 
> What I discovered with it was that my OC was really stable, and when I tried without TPU the system crashed randomly at idle within 30m.
> 
> So i think TPUII unlocks some sort of limit (power, clock, don't know)


I don't like this part of AUTO OC,we have already auto OC,put on default all and try to bump CPU instantly you will see 3 4 voltages going up,and sometimes too much,the same for RAM.
For this reason now i test voltages at default and i try to keep them at same lvl.
No more,today @The Stilt suggest to user VDDP at 850, at 3200mhz ram i had on auto 1039 and at default its 939
So right now this AUTO its not auto to the recommended setting,its a auto to be sure that your PC post and you can't know for sure if that value will help you or not


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> So what is TPU?
> 
> 
> 
> TPU is the automatic OC thing.
> 
> The manual states you should use a better cooling when enabling TPUII
> 
> It will set your CPU and vcore automatically. After that you can set your own.
> 
> What I discovered with it was that my OC was really stable, and when I tried without TPU the system crashed randomly at idle within 30m.
> 
> So i think TPUII unlocks some sort of limit (power, clock, don't know)
Click to expand...

That's new (relative to my memory of everything in this thread). I thought what you describe was called Core Performance Boost, although that has only enabled or disabled modes, normally for me disabled. And something sets my Vcore automatically when in Auto mode. I'll have to look deeper into TPU (maybe Trial and error Performance Unit).


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> I don't like this part of AUTO OC,we have already auto OC,put on default all and try to bump CPU instantly you will see 3 4 voltages going up,and sometimes too much,the same for RAM.
> For this reason now i test voltages at default and i try to keep them at same lvl.
> No more,today @The Stilt suggest to user VDDP at 850, at 3200mhz ram i had on auto 1039 and at default its 939
> So right now this AUTO its not auto to the recommended setting,its a auto to be sure that your PC post and you can't know for sure if that value will help you or not


I don't like Auto OC either. But in this case it helped to set it to TPUII first then dial your own settings...it just helped and I could reproduce it so I decided to leave it that way.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> To me, in order of severity, my system was unstable because.
> 
> 1) RAM OC....doesn't matter what I tried the system was always unstable beyond rated speed/timings. Small errors here and there, booting problems, random BSODs.
> 
> 2) *Asus AI suite: At least the one for my Prime X370 Pro has a bug related to the fan controller driver. The system crashed at random times and I later discovered they were caused by the AI suite. (all crashes related are black screens)*
> 
> 3) Too little vcore: With RAM at stock rated speed/timings and without the AI suite. All my crashes while testing, or random crashes were fixed by raising the vcore.
> 
> Now, I discovered TPU set to "II" really helps for a stable OC.
> 
> Right now my machine is really stable, use and abuse and no crashes in two weeks. In the past I also had it unstable at different degrees since I got my system in march and also wondered if the system could be ever be bullet proof stable, now I'm pretty confident I can set a long render and will never fail.


The bold tekst. Its the worse piece of software you can put on your machine.. i had weird problems too when i installed it, i uninstalled it but still had problems. So i installed it again but uninstalled it with revo uninstaller and all is well now. Before my fans would ramp up to 100% at idle load or don't spin at all which causes me several shutdowns due to heat.. Do yourself a favor and uninstall that program with revo uninstalled and you will be more happy.


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I don't like Auto OC either. But in this case it helped to set it to TPUII first then dial your own settings...it just helped and I could reproduce it so I decided to leave it that way.


It won't give me a surprise if this TPU II will set a good values


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> @Mumak I have to ask: Does AMD or Asus or the 8665 magic chip vendor impose on you a non-disclosure agreement (NDA) with respect to the interface that the 8665 provides to allow you to correctly display these readings? I ask because for some reason the Linux community seems to be unable to obtain the required information. (Now if you were to supply a HWINFO version that would run under Linux, even a proprietary one, I would no longer care.)


That magic chip is ITE IT8665E and reading from it is similar as from earlier models. Somehow...
Another thing is to adjust the general sensor inputs per a given mainboard and to support additional sensor values from from other chips (EC).
I guess I can't comment much and the NDAs since their existence is under NDA


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> So what is TPU?
> 
> 
> 
> TPU is the automatic OC thing.
> 
> The manual states you should use a better cooling when enabling TPUII
> 
> It will set your CPU and vcore automatically. After that you can set your own.
> 
> What I discovered with it was that my OC was really stable, and when I tried without TPU the system crashed randomly at idle within 30m.
> 
> So i think TPUII unlocks some sort of limit (power, clock, don't know)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's new (relative to my memory of everything in this thread). I thought what you describe was called Core Performance Boost, although that has only enabled or disabled modes, normally for me disabled. And something sets my Vcore automatically when in Auto mode. I'll have to look deeper into TPU (maybe Trial and error Performance Unit).
Click to expand...

Seems to be TurboV Processing Unit, and the chip is just above the last PCIe card slot. However I haven't found any description of what one gets setting it. But here is a pretty picture.


----------



## Firefreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> If you have disabled bankgroup swap, then enable bankgroupswapAlt. If you didn't do it allready..
> 
> This will boost your syntehic benchmark speeds like Aida memory bench.


Disabling Bankgroup Swap and enabling Bankgroup SwapAlt actually got me 43000Mb/s and 79.4ns latency. So leaving them Auto was better for me.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firefreak*
> 
> Disabling Bankgroup Swap and enabling Bankgroup SwapAlt actually got me 43000Mb/s and 79.4ns latency. So leaving them Auto was better for me.


Sorry for you, I didn't know you where dr instead of sr..


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I just downloaded it but it ain't installing.
> 
> 
> 
> Beta versions are released as portable (ZIP) only.
Click to expand...

All I use is the portable Zip, thanks for making it.


----------



## WarpenN1

Haha this kraken x62 is a beast AIO with double fan cooling







, Two noctuas from nh-d15 and kraken's aer-p's in pull configuration, and with as high voltages as 1.44v core LLC5. My MAX temps in prime95 small ffts are reaching at worst 72c, most of the time temps are hovering around 69c and 72c as average being 70c









And power consumption being 180Watts (soc 13watts and CPU core 163watts )


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> FYI - I have just released HWiNFO32/64 v5.55-3210 Beta that should fully support sensor monitoring on the CROSSHAIR VI EXTREME model.
> This build also fully supports the ROG ZENITH EXTREME.
> Previous versions were missing some sensor values.


Thanks much, my go to monitoring program


----------



## Viper61x23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yes try air cooler.
> 
> Also over tightening cooler can cause issues, regardless air/aio/water from what member shares have shown.
> 
> IIRC some have used the stock AM4 back plate insulation with other back plates to resolve issues. You may have to not tightened down as much and/or use differing bolts. @bluej511 has good insight on this IIRC.


This is exactly what I needed to do. Use the EK backplate and gasket. For EK gasket remove middle and cut off wing parts and then stick the white sticky plastic bit from stock gasket between the MB and EK gasket.

So you will have; MB - White Gasket - EK Gasket - EK backplate.


----------



## jsp001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> To me, in order of severity, my system was unstable because.
> 
> 1) RAM OC....doesn't matter what I tried the system was always unstable beyond rated speed/timings. Small errors here and there, booting problems, random BSODs.
> 
> 2) Asus AI suite: At least the one for my Prime X370 Pro has a bug related to the fan controller driver. The system crashed at random times and I later discovered they were caused by the AI suite. (all crashes related are black screens)
> 
> 3) Too little vcore: With RAM at stock rated speed/timings and without the AI suite. All my crashes while testing, or random crashes were fixed by raising the vcore.
> 
> Now, I discovered TPU set to "II" really helps for a stable OC.
> 
> Right now my machine is really stable, use and abuse and no crashes in two weeks. In the past I also had it unstable at different degrees since I got my system in march and also wondered if the system could be ever be bullet proof stable, now I'm pretty confident I can set a long render and will never fail.


Interesting... #1 Yep, feel ya..

#2 I have not had this problem as of yet. I do have AI installed and have used it from time to time to monitor but have not OC with it. I have used it to set Fans as I want, and never had them shut down and let her overheat. Max temp I have ever seen was 72Tctl. Most of the time I monitor with HWiNF064 and on v5.55-3220 at this point.

#3 Hmmm... My Vcore/SoC combo seems to be good, yet maybe... I could uninstall Ai Suite, Start with TPU2 and see what happens.. Mine don't like bus Ocing very much so I'll have to turn that down and work up.. This may turn in to my weekend project lol


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Timur Born
> 
> Curious as to what voltages you using for your profile?


I just did two failed IBT AVX runs at 4.0 and 3.975 GHz, then repeated a successful run of 30 loops at 3.95 GHz using a step lower Vcore. Current settings:

Vcore +0.075 V offset LLC0
SOC 1.05 V LLC0
VRAM 1.4 V
VDDP 0.96 V (not CLPO)
ProcODT 53 Ohm

Maximum fan-speed of my AIO is 1430 rpm. I hit Tctl max = 93°C during the ITB AVX 12600 run.


----------



## dagget3450

I ordered https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232489 for my Ryzen, i don't expect to get that frequency but i should hopefully be able to get 3200 cl 14?

I see a few folks using the tridentz on their ryzen builds i hope its a decent choice.


----------



## MagiRaven

Are there any recommended timings for Hynix MFR dual rank?


----------



## Frikencio

His RAM choice made mi cringe, someone tell him...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppTy7sKmIqM&t=2m15s


----------



## matthew87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @matthew87
> 
> Will look at file ASAP. I have in the past noticed just as something load CPU it hitting other frequencies than idle/highest. But usual is just idle/highest.
> 
> An OC regardless of PState / Multipler just seems to knock out behaviour as observed at stock for PB/XFR.


Thanks gupsterg.

The impression I'm getting is that there's some flaws with AMD's AGESA and or Asus's BIOS.

What I've noticed:

P State 1 is never initiated. The PC will only ever use P State 0 or P State 2. Not once in hours upon hours of logging with CPU Z or HWInfo has my CPU ever run in P State 1.

There seems to be some phantom/ghost P State, as the CPU will downclock itself to 1,950mhz despite there being no valid P State for this frequency or anything close to it. Where, how and why is this occurring?

On some cold boots, where the PC seems to go through a slightly longer POST for DRAM training, it seems P States behave a little differently than they do after a restart. Some times P States are very slow to change, CPU sticks 95% of the time to 1.4v when idling at desktop despite 1-2% utilisation. After 15 minutes of logging data average vcore is 1.395v with the computer idling. I can then reboot the PC, let it sit at the desktop, and now over the same length of time average vcore is 1.15 and the CPU switches to P State 2 far more frequently and for longer durations.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> Got to 3600MHz [email protected] BGS ON.
> Problem is from time to time I get Qcode 8, raising SOC does not help, i relax timings and I can't boot, weirdo.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


if someone already suggest this then ignore.. but at that BCLK, you may need to adjust bus amplitude and lower PCIE to gen2. Also, PLL can help with high BCLK. I was initially runing bclk 130 early on and PLL helped.. as did dropping to gen 2 to keep the PCIE bus on the reservation.


----------



## ShiftyJ

Quick question, do I need to plug in the extra cpu power 4 pin eps connector?


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyJ*
> 
> Quick question, do I need to plug in the extra cpu power 4 pin eps connector?


Quick answer: No.


----------



## ShiftyJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Quick answer: No.


So it wont help with stability or anything? What is it there for, LN2 overclocks?


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Haha this kraken x62 is a beast AIO with double fan cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Two noctuas from nh-d15 and kraken's aer-p's in pull configuration, and with as high voltages as 1.44v core LLC5. My MAX temps in prime95 small ffts are reaching at worst 72c, most of the time temps are hovering around 69c and 72c as average being 70c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And power consumption being 180Watts (soc 13watts and CPU core 163watts )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> I ordered https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232489 for my Ryzen, i don't expect to get that frequency but i should hopefully be able to get 3200 cl 14?
> 
> I see a few folks using the tridentz on their ryzen builds i hope its a decent choice.


Just make shure you only use Aura for the RGB - i got the 3200Cl14 model worked out of the box at rated speed


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyJ*
> 
> So it wont help with stability or anything? What is it there for, LN2 overclocks?


It's there for e-penis measuring, I guess. An 8-pin connector can provide enough CPU power for even an LN2 overclocked Ryzen. Ryzen isn't that power hungry.

Edit: The only thing I can think of, is it could help with stability if you had an old PSU with dual 12V rails, and one rail wasn't providing enough amps to the CPU. Then if you added the extra 4-pin from the other rail, you'd get enough juice. But any PSU that's worth a damn won't have more than one 12V rail.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyJ*
> 
> What is it there for, LN2 overclocks?


For scenarios where the single EPS12V connector cannot take the load alone. The EPS12V connector is rated for ~432W (4x9A), however you want to consider plugging in the ATX12V connector when the power draw gets closer to 300W, to keep the connector temperature and voltage drop at reasonable levels. On conventional cooling the power draw from the EPS12V rarely exceeds 200W on R7 Ryzens.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMB*
> 
> At the moment, which is the best RAM kit for ryzen, i mean the best not on speed/latency benchs, the best on stability/flexibility/perfomance.
> Did you make internal latency tests to al cores with diferent RAM speeds? Which is the best sweet point for the fabric? Did you find limits on it?
> Im not that interested on having best perfomance on RAM, im more interested on fabric and make multithreading work properly with a decent RAM.
> When i made some test on SMT on and OFF, on gaming and measuring latencys is more or less the half (edit no double) with SMT OFF the smoothness is real. Just want my CPU as smooth as posible.
> Which parameters can help on it. When i made on 1403 the ryzen OC in same score than 6950x i asked myself how good can be ryzen with the sweetest fabric OC.
> Maybe im just wrong, have bad concepts or is just not posible with these drivers or windows management.


A high quality (3200MHz CL14 rated, or better) B-die based single rank kit is by far the best way (in terms of the performance and the ease of use) to go with Ryzen. B-die is the only IC currently available, which can simultaneously reach sufficiently high MEMCLKs and tight timings. In cases where 16GB RAM is simply not sufficient, I would recommend purchasing four single rank modules rather than two dual rank (16GB) modules. Due to the differences how the memory controller handles single and dual rank modules and the signaling differences between the two types of modules themselves, it is easier to get four single rank modules to work at high MEMCLKs and with tight timings. Compared to two single rank modules the performance on dual rank modules is somewhat better at the same MEMCLK, the performance advantage being roughly equal to increasing the MEMCLK ratio by one (133MHz). The same performance benefit can be acquired by using four single rank modules as well.

Between 1066 - 1333MHz (2133-2666MHz MEMCLK) the performance improvements from the increased data fabric speed are vast and totally unquestionable. At 1466MHz (2933MHz MEMCLK) the performance improvements are still there, but they are already starting to tail off. At 1600MHz (3200MHz MEMCLK) and above there are literally no data fabric related gains anymore and the only performance improvements come from the higher memory bandwidth and lower memory latency. If the CPU could hit significantly higher speeds than they currently can (> 4.5GHz), the scaling from the higher fabric speed alone might or might not continue further. At >= 3066MHz MEMCLK the fabric speed itself is not the bottle neck. Personally I would trade 3733MHz with CL16 timings to 3066MHz CL10 any day.

Samsung B-die > Hynix AFR > Hynix MFR / Micron

Of the most common DDR4 ICs Hynix MFR is the worst for Ryzen.
It can achieve lower tRCDR/W and tRP than Hynix AFR, however it cannot handle the extremely performance critical tRDRDSCL or tWRWRSCL timings < 4 CLK at 3200MHz. Both Samsung B-die and Hynix AFR can handle tRDRDSCL and tWRWRSCL 2 CLK at 3200MHz.

Also unlike Samsung B-die, neither of the Hynix ICs can handle GearDownMode = Disabled with 1T CR either.

All dual rank modules, regardless of the ICs are a major PITA to get working at high speeds. There are many reasons for that, one of them being the MEMCLK holes which occur much more often than on single rank modules.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyJ*
> 
> Quick question, do I need to plug in the extra cpu power 4 pin eps connector?


if your PSU has an 8 and an 8+4, plug them both in. Why would you not use both if the PSU has 'em?


----------



## chakku

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Few more DRAM timing presets:
> 
> _Hynix AFR, 1DPC SR_
> 
> *"Safe"*
> 
> 
> 
> - ProcODT 60 Ohms
> - DRAM Voltage / DRAM Boot Voltage 1.340V (keep these syncronized at all times)
> - VDDCR_SOC 1.025V
> 
> *"Extreme"*
> 
> 
> 
> - ProcODT 60 Ohms
> - DRAM Voltage / DRAM Boot Voltage 1.405V (keep these syncronized at all times)
> - VDDCR_SOC 1.025V
> 
> _Hynix MFR, 1DPC SR_
> 
> *"Safe"*
> 
> 
> 
> - ProcODT 60 Ohms
> - DRAM Voltage / DRAM Boot Voltage 1.365V (keep these syncronized at all times)
> - VDDCR_SOC 1.025V
> 
> *"Fast"*
> 
> 
> 
> - ProcODT 60 Ohms
> - DRAM Voltage / DRAM Boot Voltage 1.390V (keep these syncronized at all times)
> - VDDCR_SOC 1.025V






Awesome, any future potential for DR kit timings?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> 
> Awesome, any future potential for DR kit timings?


As long as you figure out the correct ProcODT value (and possibly CLDO_VDDP), the timings themselves should work fine on dual rank modules as well.


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> As long as you figure out the correct ProcODT value (and possibly CLDO_VDDP), the timings themselves should work fine on dual rank modules as well.


Not sure if it's unique to DR or it's just my kit but any timings I set at 3200MHz spit errors out in Memtest like crazy.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







The above is what I can get away with at 3066MHz but with all the timings at XMP settings or looser (CAS18, tRFC @ 560, etc) no matter what I change I can't seem to get it stable.

If I use @Ramad's settings I can get ProcODT to 68.6Ohm otherwise 80-96Ohm is what I need, haven't yet experimented with CLDO_VDDP but I can't see it being the difference between getting no errors with Memtest and getting 2-3 errors every few seconds.


----------



## The Stilt

Are your modules AFR or MFR based?


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Are your modules AFR or MFR based?


MFR-based, 3200C16 kit (16-18-18-38-2T)


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> MFR-based, 3200C16 kit (16-18-18-38-2T)


Then 14 CLK tCL is most likely too tight for them.
Increase tCL to 16 CLKs and tRFC to e.g. to 500 CLK / 300ns.

Also I would highly recommend restoring all of the CAD and Rtt related values back to Auto-settings. These values cannot substitute the correct ProcODT value.

If none of these work, try increasing tRDRDSCL and tWRWRSCL to 5 or 6 CLK.


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Then 14 CLK tCL is most likely too tight for them.
> Increase tCL to 16 CLKs and tRFC to e.g. to 500 CLK / 300ns.
> 
> Also I would highly recommend restoring all of the CAD and Rtt related values back to Auto-settings. These values cannot substitute the correct ProcODT value.


Oh those aren't the timings I'm trying to use for 3200MHz, that was just an example of what I can achieve 100% stable at 3066MHz, my BCLK is at 100MHz.

Here are the timings I used to boot into Windows with 3200 which gave me Memtest errors and corrupted some files:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







And some tighter ones that also worked: (for booting in, not stability, though stability didn't seem too phased by the timings no matter how loose they were set.)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I'll test again but last I recall I wasn't even able to boot into Windows with these timings without the Ramad Rtt settings.


----------



## The Stilt

Ok.
Which bioses have you tried, in the recent history?


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Ok.
> Which bioses have you tried, in the recent history?


9945, then 1401 and now 1403. As far as memory compatibility goes they're all the same. Before 9945 I hadn't tried these specific timings but I couldn't really get to 2933/3066 before that BIOS version anyway (The board had 1201 when I bought it and I went straight to 9945).


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> 9945, then 1401 and now 1403. As far as memory compatibility goes they're all the same. Before 9945 I hadn't tried these specific timings but I couldn't really get to 2933/3066 before that BIOS version anyway (The board had 1201 when I bought it and I went straight to 9945).


Ok, all of those bioses are equipped with the newer PMU firmware (01.50 a.k.a "46").
It's a long shot, but you could try if the older firmware (01.46 a.k.a "42") works any better.

9920-SP42M

No other changes besides the PMU FWs.

*Use Flashback to update.*

Leave all of the DRAM related parameters to default settings for starters, except the ProcODT.
I would start testing from 80Ohms.


----------



## Anty

Stilt - so your gut feeling is it is more future proof / easier to OC with current AGESA / BIOS on 2x16 dual ranks or 4x8 singles?


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Ok, all of those bioses are equipped with the newer PMU firmware (01.50 a.k.a "46").
> It's a long shot, but you could try if the older firmware (01.46 a.k.a "42") works any better.
> 
> 9920-SP42M
> 
> No other changes besides the PMU FWs.
> 
> *Use Flashback to update.*
> 
> Leave all of the DRAM related parameters to default settings for starters, except the ProcODT.
> I would start testing from 80Ohms.


Thanks, I'll give it a go when I get back home, I was under the impression that the older firmware was better for SR B-Die though (similar to 9943 vs 9945)?

I currently use 0.9V SoC with the 3066MHz timings I previously posted but I bump this up to 1.1V for testing 3200MHz, do you suggest I leave this at Auto for testing ProcODT first or go for 1.1-1.2V?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> I currently use 0.9V SoC with the 3066MHz timings I previously posted but I bump this up to 1.1V for testing 3200MHz, do you suggest I leave this at Auto for testing ProcODT first or go for 1.1-1.2V?


1.05V should be pretty good for any chip. Some CPUs don't like >= 1.100V VDDCR_SOC at all.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Stilt - so your gut feeling is it is more future proof / easier to OC with current AGESA / BIOS on 2x16 dual ranks or 4x8 singles?


It is significantly easier to make 4x SR to work at high speed / tight timings than 2x DR, at least in case of B-die.
DR modules themselves are of course more future proof / retain their value better, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Anty

OK - this is what I saw in post from past week.
Maybe stupid question - do manufacturer "paired" 4x8 are really better than 2 sets of 2x8 (talking about g.skill [email protected])?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> DR modules themselves are of course more future proof / retain their value better, for obvious reasons.


Can I ask why?


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Can I ask why?


I would assume the ability to add 2 more sticks in future. vs a 2DPC setup.


----------



## TheHawk88

Hi everyone,

up until now I was only observing this thread closely. However the last few days I tried to get my system cold boot stable and this has been bothersome. So I wanted to confirm what the cold boot "bug" really is or what it isn't.

On cold boot (as in PSU was unplugged before) I'am currently experiencing one power off before normal boot, presumably the system needs to set the oc voltages on first boot. I'am not losing settings or P-State OC. Is this already considered the cold boot bug or is this normal behavior?

Otherwise the system is stable and as I said i'am not loosing settings on cold boot.
So i'am wondering what the bug really is...
When this is considered normal behavior I can finally stop putting hours of trial and error into it. :-D

Thanks for your help,

TheHawk


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> OK - this is what I saw in post from past week.
> Maybe stupid question - do manufacturer "paired" 4x8 are really better than 2 sets of 2x8 (talking about g.skill [email protected])?


No, as long as the sticks are actually identical (same ICs).


----------



## kazama

What error is qcode 40? happened randomly, can pass 1 week or 2, when happends.

Im on gskill 3200cl14 2x8 SR trident z rgb, is better the 9920 stilts bios for my memories? will use the old firm less vcore?

I notice a increment in vcore when pass from 9943 to 1401+


----------



## ozzyo99

This is why i'm still on 1401 with 3466C14 and sensible voltages.

Do I find enjoyment messing with BIOS every time something changes as some seemingly do? No.
Do I enjoy watching 4 hour stress tests completing? No.
Do I like messing with settings and having to second guess BIOS changes with no real change logs or understanding of settings? No.
Do I like using my computer having spent 2K building it? Yes.

So I'll just sit here with my feet up letting people do all of the hard work with my system having no cold boot issues, quick boot times and good performance until we finally get a BIOS or AGESA where 3600+ becomes a possibility.

Spending 3 days chasing 1-2ns for zero real world benefit is borderline lunacy, but for those that enjoy it maybe I'm the lunatic for not enjoying it


----------



## egandt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> \
> here's what I would do... first find stable core settings using fully manual mode. Frankly, I see many members changing all sorts of settings that probably are unnecessary, but are more likely part of an exploratory campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you lock down a manual OC, you can then change over to offset if you like that better. Let's stick to basics:
> 
> 1) shut down and clrcmos
> 2) power up, F1 into bios when asked
> 3) AI tuner - Manual
> 4) CPu core ratio - 38
> 5) BCLk - 100
> 6) cpu core voltage - Manual
> 7) set a voltage 1.38V or so
> 8) SOC manual mode - 1.1V
> 9) LLC - Auto or 1 (3 likely adds mV under load
> 10) VRm spread spectrum - disabled
> 11) cpu power phase - optimized or extreme
> 12) SOC load line - 1 or auto
> 13) dram current - 120% (also cpu current - 120%, Auto should be fine too)
> 
> check boot priorities and F10 to save and restart. Test this for quick stability (something like R15 or IBT or your favorite, trhen restart and F2 back to bios.
> 
> ram - select one of the lower presets - like "safe 3466", then in the tweaker main menu pick 3200 from the dropdown box. set 1.375V on this page, AND set 1.375 (or 1.4V) on the external Power submenu (ant the bottom).
> F10 to save and restart. - test the ram using HCi memtest or GSAT.
> Right - so that is not going to cause a Q code 8.


Thank you for the only suggestions I received, however this has the same issues as before while the CPU can OC to 3.9 (without P-States) on 9920, Memory will never boot at anything other than 2133Mhz period, I assume it has to do with teh 4 16GB sticks, but then getting conformation of that is not possible so everything is a guess. No matter the settings with 1403 and 9920 using this MB and BIOS the system will not boot the memory at any speed other than 2133Mhz!

I'm forced to move back to 0083 as that was the last BIOS where I could get a decent memory speed with 2T and 3.9Ghz with P-States, my questions is what am I losing by doing so as it appears I will not be able to ever leave that version if I want memory that works on this MB. which is simply put worthless (think 4 letter words), as newer BIOS that is suppose to help with Memory speeds and stability have done neither on my system with 4 Sticks of 16GB Samsung Memory, in fact it has made everything worse, by forcing it to 2133 CAS15

While at it anyone want to recommend a new 370 series MB as I need to either get a new MB for this CPU that works with 64GB or else switch to a new platform, having gotten so badly burnt on this MB/CPU, I do not see AMB Threadripper as an option so it appears I will have to look for a 299 series MB/CPU, as I can not spend more time (averaging an hour + every day for the last two weeks fighting with BIOS and Memory, that is more time than I've gotten to use the system over that same period, I see BIOS more than Windows).

After nearly 6 months this MB/CPU still unstable (even at stock), and Memory is non-functional as are p-states (at least on 1403 and 9920), lastly it seems to be getting worse with each BIOS release not better.
ERIC


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> A high quality (3200MHz CL14 rated, or better) B-die based single rank kit is by far the best way (in terms of the performance and the ease of use) to go with Ryzen. B-die is the only IC currently available, which can simultaneously reach sufficiently high MEMCLKs and tight timings. In cases where 16GB RAM is simply not sufficient, I would recommend purchasing four single rank modules rather than two dual rank (16GB) modules. Due to the differences how the memory controller handles single and dual rank modules and the signaling differences between the two types of modules themselves, it is easier to get four single rank modules to work at high MEMCLKs and with tight timings. Compared to two single rank modules the performance on dual rank modules is somewhat better at the same MEMCLK, the performance advantage being roughly equal to increasing the MEMCLK ratio by one (133MHz). The same performance benefit can be acquired by using four single rank modules as well.
> 
> Between 1066 - 1333MHz (2133-2666MHz MEMCLK) the performance improvements from the increased data fabric speed are vast and totally unquestionable. At 1466MHz (2933MHz MEMCLK) the performance improvements are still there, but they are already starting to tail off. At 1600MHz (3200MHz MEMCLK) and above there are literally no data fabric related gains anymore and the only performance improvements come from the higher memory bandwidth and lower memory latency. If the CPU could hit significantly higher speeds than they currently can (> 4.5GHz), the scaling from the higher fabric speed alone might or might not continue further. At >= 3066MHz MEMCLK the fabric speed itself is not the bottle neck. Personally I would trade 3733MHz with CL16 timings to 3066MHz CL10 any day.
> 
> Samsung B-die > Hynix AFR > Hynix MFR / Micron
> 
> Of the most common DDR4 ICs Hynix MFR is the worst for Ryzen.
> It can achieve lower tRCDR/W and tRP than Hynix AFR, however it cannot handle the extremely performance critical tRDRDSCL or tWRWRSCL timings < 4 CLK at 3200MHz. Both Samsung B-die and Hynix AFR can handle tRDRDSCL and tWRWRSCL 2 CLK at 3200MHz.
> 
> Also unlike Samsung B-die, neither of the Hynix ICs can handle GearDownMode = Disabled with 1T CR either.
> 
> All dual rank modules, regardless of the ICs are a major PITA to get working at high speeds. There are many reasons for that, one of them being the MEMCLK holes which occur much more often than on single rank modules.


Ok Thanks for the info ill stop making test over 3200 then, this is how i am now its based on timings you posted one time for 2r modules, i tried them many times with errors but finally i had to populate them on A1B1 to make them stable at 80 procdt, it maybe could be tightened more. Thanks for all the info. Today ill try reaching 4.0 again so maybe something change but this ram timings will be the goal again as i understand about your explanation.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Clukos

Top 10 HOF, Ryzen represent









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12293759


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Top 10 HOF, Ryzen represent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12293759


Very nice! Which version of the app do you have?


----------



## Clukos

Whichever is the latest, using the steam version.


----------



## mus1mus

That certainly is a very nice run!


----------



## SlayerEru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazama*
> 
> What error is qcode 40? happened randomly, can pass 1 week or 2, when happends.
> 
> Im on gskill 3200cl14 2x8 SR trident z rgb, is better the 9920 stilts bios for my memories? will use the old firm less vcore?
> 
> I notice a increment in vcore when pass from 9943 to 1401+


Q-Code 40 is normal same goes with Q-Code 24. They both not errors. "40 - OEM post memory initialization codes "


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I just did two failed IBT AVX runs at 4.0 and 3.975 GHz, then repeated a successful run of 30 loops at 3.95 GHz using a step lower Vcore. Current settings:
> 
> Vcore +0.075 V offset LLC0
> SOC 1.05 V LLC0
> VRAM 1.4 V
> VDDP 0.96 V (not CLPO)
> ProcODT 53 Ohm
> 
> Maximum fan-speed of my AIO is 1430 rpm. I hit Tctl max = 93°C during the ITB AVX 12600 run.


I tried to lower Vcore by one step (0.06x), but that failed the IBT AVX loops. So Vcore is back up and I will try a bit more memory OC (3466-C14 failed with 9920 already).

Cold-boots were all successful since updating to 9920.


----------



## lcbbcl

@SaccoSVD
So i tested TPU II ,but its not doing nothing special from what i saw,in my case he put x38.25 for CPU and vcore to 1.3v.
Maybe he change also some values what i can't see.But when i saw x38.25 at 1.3v i said *** for x39 i need 1.4V with LLC3.
Now i have 15H of p95 at 3.9Ghz with less voltage and without LLC.
Also under External DIGI+ everything is default,i do believe that changing something here actually will hurt the OC.


----------



## AndehX

Got my GSkill Trident Z 3600Mhz kit today. Got them running at 3333 using Stilt's B-die fast profile. No issues so far. Cold boot bug is still there though (because of course it is)
So i'm officially stumped. I have no idea what could possibly be causing it. It was stopping at q-code 55 this morning, even after I reset the cmos.


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndehX*
> 
> Got my GSkill Trident Z 3600Mhz kit today. Got them running at 3333 using Stilt's B-die fast profile. No issues so far. Cold boot bug is still there though (because of course it is)
> So i'm officially stumped. I have no idea what could possibly be causing it. It was stopping at q-code 55 this morning, even after I reset the cmos.


Go for 3466 it may be easy for you with that ram.
Cold boot bug i had and i will have forever,i doubt that will be fixed,i saw this problem long time ago for asus,others boards suffer the same.But i use this bug to make believe my child think that the PC is broken,so far so good
Assuming that you used the correct slots,and you load presets profiles you dram boot and dram volts are 1.4V,tests on the other 2 slots and see if 55 persist.
But at 2133Mhz(default settings) you have this 55 code?


----------



## Classed

Hey guys,

Has anyone ever had their BIOS show the Motherboard Temperature really high.. as in really high.. It shows mine whenever I gonto it at like 127 degrees?!








Is this a common bug because I'm on the offical latest 1403 bios and I've been upgrading to each one when new and it hasn't been fixed to show the right one.

Is there a fix for this?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Top 10 HOF, Ryzen represent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12293759
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


that's a very good 1080Ti!








so.. to get an even higher score, you should lock the gpu clocks in P0, if you are not doing this already here's how:

open MSI Abeta (use version 4.3.0)
set the clock and power offsets
place you mouse in the graph window click once, then hit "ctrl-F"
in the new window, select the freq point that corresponds to the voltage the card is running at (run MK11 once and look at the sensor window in gpuZ or AB) - one click on that point
Hit "ctrl-L", a dotted yellow line will drop to the x-axis
Click "Apply" in the main AB window.
The card is not locked in P0 state and the clocks will hold solid (except for thermal clock bin drops - this is why temp is sooo critical with Pascal)
run MK11 (or any bench this way)

This helps in _every_ gfx benchmark.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Timur Born
> 
> Curious as to what voltages you using for your profile?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I just did two failed IBT AVX runs at 4.0 and 3.975 GHz, then repeated a successful run of 30 loops at 3.95 GHz using a step lower Vcore. Current settings:
> 
> Vcore +0.075 V offset LLC0
> SOC 1.05 V LLC0
> VRAM 1.4 V
> VDDP 0.96 V (not CLPO)
> ProcODT 53 Ohm
> 
> Maximum fan-speed of my AIO is 1430 rpm. I hit Tctl max = 93°C during the ITB AVX 12600 run.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I tried to lower Vcore by one step (0.06x), but that failed the IBT AVX loops. So Vcore is back up and I will try a bit more memory OC (3466-C14 failed with 9920 already).
> 
> Cold-boots were all successful since updating to 9920.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Cold boot issue for me also has not occured on 9920, as it uses same extra posting method like the test UEFI Elmor gave to try.

Yesterday I even had erratic fails on 3333MHz Fast, on the 1800X







.

Mine basically sucks IMO. Just gonna try The Stilt's 9920-SP42M to see if this 1800X will start behaving. I'll try a VDDP increase like your setup.

Truly wanted this to beat the R7 1700, but it isn't IMO. 3.9GHz is pants IMO taking into consideration premium for this CPU vs R7 1700. Like that it "divider jumps" for RAM without CLDO_VDDP tweak, but not really a reason to keep if it's not as stable as my other CPU.

I also lapped my other HS today







. So plan to use that with R7 1700.


----------



## Clukos

Several different runs with the 1700 at 4.1/4.05

Time Spy: http://www.3dmark.com/spy/2130095
Sky Diver: http://www.3dmark.com/sd/4756063
Firestrike: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/13214328
Cloud Gate: http://www.3dmark.com/cg/4074147
3DMark 11 Perf: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12293776
3DMark 11 Extreme: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12293759


----------



## Jpmboy

OCN bench threads:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/firestrike-ultra-top-30/0_20
http://www.overclock.net/t/1443196/firestrike-extreme-top-30
http://www.overclock.net/t/1464813/3d-mark-11-extreme-top-30
http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores-in-crossfire-sli
http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0
http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad
http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-firestrike-top-30
http://www.overclock.net/t/1606006/3dmark-time-spy-benchmark-top-30/0_20

superpositon:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1627767/top-30-unigine-superposition-benchmark/0_20


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Mine basically sucks IMO. Just gonna try The Stilt's 9920-SP42M to see if this 1800X will start behaving. I'll tryDDP increase like your setup.


For me it is a decrease. Earlier BIOS versions set VDDP below 0.9 V on Auto, now it's around 1 V on Auto. No idea what VDDP does after CLDO_VDDP was introduced, but 0.96 V worked well for me before that.
Quote:


> Truly wanted this to beat the R7 1700, but it isn't IMO. 3.9GHz is pants IMO taking into consideration premium for this CPU vs R7 1700.


Could be that while it doesn't clock higher for CPU it might work better for combined CPU + memory OC? Or it only is better for CPU oc without memory OC? No idea since I went straight for the 1800X to be on the "safe" side.
Quote:


> Like that it "divider jumps" for RAM without CLDO_VDDP tweak, but not really a reason to keep if it's not as stable as my other CPU.


This changed with 9920 for me (different default CLDO_VDDP on Auto?), so it might not be the CPU but just the new BIOS.

I am currently in loop 12 of testing 3963 + 3366-C14 (around 190 gflops), using the same voltages as before.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> OCN bench threads:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/firestrike-ultra-top-30/0_20
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1443196/firestrike-extreme-top-30
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1464813/3d-mark-11-extreme-top-30
> http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores-in-crossfire-sli
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-firestrike-top-30
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1606006/3dmark-time-spy-benchmark-top-30/0_20
> 
> superpositon:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1627767/top-30-unigine-superposition-benchmark/0_20


Thanks I've posted in some of them


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> For me it is a decrease. Earlier BIOS versions set VDDP below 0.9 V on Auto, now it's around 1 V on Auto. No idea what VDDP does after CLDO_VDDP was introduced, but 0.96 V worked well for me before that.


Yeah mine is ~98xmV. Never changed it before until yesterday. I tried lowering as per The Stilt's previous post, not helped. Dunno what VDDP was on past UEFI with 1700, going over my screenies I maybe able to tell.

What VDDP is, there is link in my thread FAQ IIRC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Could be that while it doesn't clock higher for CPU it might work better for combined CPU + memory OC? Or it only is better for CPU oc without memory OC? No idea since I went straight for the 1800X to be on the "safe" side.


2x R7 1700 have done 3.8GHz / ~3500MHz C16 2T or 3333MHz Fast at sane CPU / SOC / VDIMM. For example the R7 1700 I usually use is VID: 1.3625V (1.1875+175mV), SOC: 1.05V, VDIMM: 1.375V.

So the 1800X has to at least get 3.9/3333 Fast, which it fails IBT AVX custom 13312MB/ Y-Cruncher repeat testing, all else fine. I was really chuffed when 3466MHz The Stilt preset passed Memtest, x264, RB, but upset it flunked IBT AVX / Y-Crunher.

Tried a lot of differing settings.

I'd rather keep the more stable R7 1700 TBH.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> This changed with 9920 for me (different default CLDO_VDDP on Auto?), so it might not be the CPU but just the new BIOS.
> 
> I am currently in loop 12 of testing 3963 + 3366-C14 (around 190 gflops), using the same voltages as before.


I don't think the default CLDO_VDDP differs.

I think something in UEFI 9920 is masking memory holes.

Why I say that is I just flashed The Stilt's 9920-SP42M and I did same thing as usual for this 1800X. I set up base profile > went to set 3.9 / 3333 Fast and I had Q-Code F9, this jump of OC was possible on 9920.

So I then did CLRCMS, base profile > went to set 3.9 / 3466 Stilt and it worked, just like on 9920.

Like others are reporting on UEFI 9920 is doing infinite Q-Code: F9 on memory training error, I get that on 9920-SP42M, I tried separately:-

i) Extreme Tweaker > DRAM Timings Control > Mem Over Clock Fail Count [3]

ii) AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > DDR4 Common Options > Fail_CNT [3]

I will try an older UEFI as well with 1800X to confirm if 3333MHz is a hole.

When I use R7 1700 with UEFI 9920 / 9920-SP42M I'll also get an idea about this aspect. That R7 1700 has a hole at 3333MHz, on all UEFI from 9943 to test UEFI Elmor gave. I have more experience of the CPU's behaviour as had it longer and used on many UEFIs.


----------



## AndehX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> Go for 3466 it may be easy for you with that ram.
> Cold boot bug i had and i will have forever,i doubt that will be fixed,i saw this problem long time ago for asus,others boards suffer the same.But i use this bug to make believe my child think that the PC is broken,so far so good
> Assuming that you used the correct slots,and you load presets profiles you dram boot and dram volts are 1.4V,tests on the other 2 slots and see if 55 persist.
> But at 2133Mhz(default settings) you have this 55 code?


Well with the corsair LPX kit I was using, I didn't get the cold boot bug at default settings, but with this new GSkill memory, it seems to do it regardless... Oh well.
I havn't tried the other 2 slots yet (using the 2 grey slots as opposed to the black ones) I could give the opposite slots a try later though.


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndehX*
> 
> *Well with the corsair LPX kit I was using, I didn't get the cold boot bug at default settings, but with this new GSkill memory, it seems to do it regardless*... Oh well.
> I havn't tried the other 2 slots yet (using the 2 grey slots as opposed to the black ones) I could give the opposite slots a try later though.


Uhh that sound interesting,i had only G-skill ram,Hynix and B-die with both i have Cold Boot


----------



## VegetarianEater

I had the cold boot bug, and also I couldn't get full speed 3200mhz ram until the 1401 bios, and now my system is running smoothly. Until then it was nothing but problems.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I think something in UEFI 9920 is masking memory holes.


They are still present, though. I have to change CLDO_VDDP for higher clocks than 3466.

3963 + 3366-C14 (101 BCLK) just passed 30 loops. Worth mentioning that performance bias is disabled. I will try 3950 + 3399-C14 now (102 BCLK).


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Continuing from my conversation with @Ramad from 9 or so hours ago (post 24481), my presently stable 3333 settings for 2 x 16 3200C14 Trident Z are listed below. Further tuning is still desirable, however. Following the parameters listing, I report a few stability and bench tests, as limited by Linux and time.
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Latency test: Latency 70.5 ns; read bandwidth 48747 MB/s
> Google Stress Application Test: passed 1 hour test four times with no failures
> Unigine Superposition Benchmark: Score 15740; average FPS 117.43
> Unigine Valley Benchmark (windowed): Score 4432; average FPS 105.9
> "Ryzen" Blender render: 22.32 seconds
> "Classroom" Blender render 13:08.84 min/sec
> 
> Rendering "Classroom" is the highest CPU temperature exercise among these.
> Superposition is the highest GPU temperature exercise among these.
> 
> For the visual exercises above, one can only infer stability from achieving consistent results and not seeing artifacts in the image. It is rare for Linux Mint to crash (black screen of death) from an application failure. (Messing with the welcome screen code is a different matter.) It could crash if one if its kernel functions were to be corrupted reading memory. But that hasn't happened yet for any activity since installation.
> 
> A key change allowing this sudden improvement in stability while I was wandering in the desert defined by procODT and CLDO_VDDP coordinates was dropping some voltages that had evidently drifted up into instability land. Thanks for the hint, *Ramad*.


On your settings every 1 sec 2 errors but i found settings that are completely stable

RttNom -RZQ/3
RttWR -RZQ/3
RttPark -RZQ/1

CLDO_VDDP *auto*
Soc 1.075
Vram/Vbootram *1.4*
procODT 80
VTT DDR auto
DRAM current *100%*

Clock Drive Strength = 20.0Ohm
Address / Command Drive Strength = 20.0Ohm
CS / ODT Drive Strength = 40.0Ohm
CKE Drive Strength = 60.0Ohm

and this settings that are completely stable

RttNom - *disable*
RttWR -RZQ/3
RttPark -RZQ/1

CLDO_VDDP *auto*
Soc *1.1*
Vram/Vbootram *1.4*
procODT 80
VTT DDR auto
DRAM current *100%*

Clock Drive Strength = *30.0*Ohm
Address / Command Drive Strength = *30.0*Ohm
CS / ODT Drive Strength = *30.0*Ohm
CKE Drive Strength = *30.0*Ohm



*+ i tested DR 3333 with this parameters*
CLDO_VDDP 850 / 875 / 910 / auto -> result only 910 and auto works fine
Soc 1.025 / 1.05 / 1.075 / 1.1 / 1.125 / 1.15 / 1.2 -> result only 1.075 and 1.1 work fine, other have many errors


----------



## lcbbcl

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> On your settings every 1 sec 2 errors but i found settings that are completely stable
> 
> RttNom -RZQ/3
> RttWR -RZQ/3
> RttPark -RZQ/1
> 
> CLDO_VDDP *auto*
> Soc 1.075
> Vram/Vbootram *1.4*
> procODT 80
> 
> Clock Drive Strength = 20.0Ohm
> Address / Command Drive Strength = 20.0Ohm
> CS / ODT Drive Strength = 40.0Ohm
> CKE Drive Strength = 60.0Ohm
> 
> and this settings that are completely stable
> 
> RttNom - *disable*
> RttWR -RZQ/3
> RttPark -RZQ/1
> 
> CLDO_VDDP *auto*
> Soc *1.1*
> Vram/Vbootram *1.4*
> procODT 80
> 
> Clock Drive Strength = *30.0*Ohm
> Address / Command Drive Strength = *30.0*Ohm
> CS / ODT Drive Strength = *30.0*Ohm
> CKE Drive Strength = *30.0*Ohm
> 
> 
> 
> *+ i tested DR 3333 with this parameters*
> CLDO_VDDP 850 / 875 / 910 / auto -> result only 910 and auto works fine
> Soc 1.025 / 1.05 / 1.075 / 1.1 / 1.125 / 1.15 / 1.2 -> result only 1.075 and 1.1 work fine, other have many errors





What ProcODT its stable for you?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> What ProcODT its stable for you?


I updated the message, 80


----------



## BrunoOC

Hi,

I can do 3600C14 since BIOS 9943. Haven't tried 9920, jumped directly to 1403.



I will test the rig on subzero when i will have some free time.


----------



## ItsMB

I post this results ill use at daily setup on 9920. Maybe helps somebody. Is 1800x -3200C14D32GTZ, have x52 kraken cooler.
Psate0= A0+0.04375 LLC3 Do you think i can push it more??? analize temps and loads and voltages during test. Dont trust to much on benches i had PBias None and all stupid software opened at time(Avirus/CAM/etc..)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> They are still present, though. I have to change CLDO_VDDP for higher clocks than 3466.
> 
> 3963 + 3366-C14 (101 BCLK) just passed 30 loops. Worth mentioning that performance bias is disabled. I will try 3950 + 3399-C14 now (102 BCLK).


Yeah I have that off and CPB, SIOS.

X_3.9_3466_S_setting.txt 19k .txt file


Above plus:-

i) PState 0 3.9GHz, Global C-State Control: Enabled
ii) BankGroupSwap: Disabled
iii) BankGroupSwapAlt: Enabled

Is what I try to gain IBT AVX / Y-Cruncher stable, but fails repeat testing. Anything else all good.

Not gaining any extra stability on 9920-SP42M.

Tried SOC as 1.1V, DDR 1.4V, offset +100mV, VDDP 960mV.

I think it's time to wave bye bye to the 1800X. The R7 1700 is repeat stable all things, much saner voltages, better price, etc, etc.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: kaseki stuff
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Continuing from my conversation with @Ramad from 9 or so hours ago (post 24481), my presently stable 3333 settings for 2 x 16 3200C14 Trident Z are listed below. Further tuning is still desirable, however. Following the parameters listing, I report a few stability and bench tests, as limited by Linux and time.
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Latency test: Latency 70.5 ns; read bandwidth 48747 MB/s
> Google Stress Application Test: passed 1 hour test four times with no failures
> Unigine Superposition Benchmark: Score 15740; average FPS 117.43
> Unigine Valley Benchmark (windowed): Score 4432; average FPS 105.9
> "Ryzen" Blender render: 22.32 seconds
> "Classroom" Blender render 13:08.84 min/sec
> 
> Rendering "Classroom" is the highest CPU temperature exercise among these.
> Superposition is the highest GPU temperature exercise among these.
> 
> For the visual exercises above, one can only infer stability from achieving consistent results and not seeing artifacts in the image. It is rare for Linux Mint to crash (black screen of death) from an application failure. (Messing with the welcome screen code is a different matter.) It could crash if one if its kernel functions were to be corrupted reading memory. But that hasn't happened yet for any activity since installation.
> 
> A key change allowing this sudden improvement in stability while I was wandering in the desert defined by procODT and CLDO_VDDP coordinates was dropping some voltages that had evidently drifted up into instability land. Thanks for the hint, *Ramad*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On your settings every 1 sec 2 errors but i found settings that are completely stable
> 
> RttNom -RZQ/3
> RttWR -RZQ/3
> RttPark -RZQ/1
> 
> CLDO_VDDP *auto*
> Soc 1.075
> Vram/Vbootram *1.4*
> procODT 80
> VTT DDR auto
> DRAM current *100%*
> 
> Clock Drive Strength = 20.0Ohm
> Address / Command Drive Strength = 20.0Ohm
> CS / ODT Drive Strength = 40.0Ohm
> CKE Drive Strength = 60.0Ohm
> 
> and this settings that are completely stable
> 
> RttNom - *disable*
> RttWR -RZQ/3
> RttPark -RZQ/1
> 
> CLDO_VDDP *auto*
> Soc *1.1*
> Vram/Vbootram *1.4*
> procODT 80
> VTT DDR auto
> DRAM current *100%*
> 
> Clock Drive Strength = *30.0*Ohm
> Address / Command Drive Strength = *30.0*Ohm
> CS / ODT Drive Strength = *30.0*Ohm
> CKE Drive Strength = *30.0*Ohm
> 
> 
> 
> *+ i tested DR 3333 with this parameters*
> CLDO_VDDP 850 / 875 / 910 / auto -> result only 910 and auto works fine
> Soc 1.025 / 1.05 / 1.075 / 1.1 / 1.125 / 1.15 / 1.2 -> result only 1.075 and 1.1 work fine, other have many errors
Click to expand...

Thanks for the results. I'll use some of them inform some of my testing. However, with different RAM, your memory holes may be located at different frequencies, depending on procODT and CLDO_VDDP. (I think, I'm no longer sure of what is what any more.) When I was running VDRAM = 1.41, I found the memory peaks (opposite of holes) to be _very_ narrow and not free of errors.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Thanks for the results. I'll use some of them inform some of my testing. However, with different RAM, your memory holes may be located at different frequencies, depending on procODT and CLDO_VDDP. (I think, I'm no longer sure of what is what any more.) When I was running VDRAM = 1.41, I found the memory peaks (opposite of holes) to be _very_ narrow and not free of errors.


By the by 1,385 works fine too, but I decided to be safe







How do you think 3333 is already the maximum for duallanks?
Tell me pls where you can read the information about RttNom/RttWR/RttPark and about cad bus


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> @SaccoSVD
> So i tested TPU II ,but its not doing nothing special from what i saw,in my case he put x38.25 for CPU and vcore to 1.3v.
> Maybe he change also some values what i can't see.But when i saw x38.25 at 1.3v i said *** for x39 i need 1.4V with LLC3.
> Now i have 15H of p95 at 3.9Ghz with less voltage and without LLC.
> Also under External DIGI+ everything is default,i do believe that changing something here actually will hurt the OC.


So did it help or you found it didn't?

Maybe because of my settings TPUII fixes something. but my OC is not far from the normal stuff being tweaked. No fancy BCLK or such...as I'm on a Prime X370 Pro.

As you said, it doesn't change something visible. But i believe it does change something under the hood.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> They are still present, though. I have to change CLDO_VDDP for higher clocks than 3466.
> 
> 3963 + 3366-C14 (101 BCLK) just passed 30 loops. Worth mentioning that performance bias is disabled. I will try 3950 + 3399-C14 now (102 BCLK).
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I have that off and CPB, SIOS.
> 
> X_3.9_3466_S_setting.txt 19k .txt file
> 
> 
> Above plus:-
> 
> i) PState 0 3.9GHz, Global C-State Control: Enabled
> ii) BankGroupSwap: Disabled
> iii) BankGroupSwapAlt: Enabled
> 
> Is what I try to gain IBT AVX / Y-Cruncher stable, but fails repeat testing. Anything else all good.
> 
> Not gaining any extra stability on 9920-SP42M.
> 
> Tried SOC as 1.1V, DDR 1.4V, offset +100mV, VDDP 960mV.
> 
> I think it's time to wave bye bye to the 1800X. The R7 1700 is repeat stable all things, much saner voltages, better price, etc, etc.
Click to expand...

So what are you going to do with all your freed-up time?


----------



## gupsterg

Gonna mow the lawn and practise croquet







.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Thanks for the results. I'll use some of them inform some of my testing. However, with different RAM, your memory holes may be located at different frequencies, depending on procODT and CLDO_VDDP. (I think, I'm no longer sure of what is what any more.) When I was running VDRAM = 1.41, I found the memory peaks (opposite of holes) to be _very_ narrow and not free of errors.
> 
> 
> 
> By the by 1,385 works fine too, but I decided to be safe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you think 3333 is already the maximum for duallanks?
> Tell me pls where you can read the information about RttNom/RttWR/RttPark and about cad bus
Click to expand...

I'm sure that 3333 can be exceeded for the B-die Samsung chips. The question is: Is there any gain other than the achievement. Benchmarks and real stuff may not process any faster if the gain in frequency is countered by longer timing values. *The Stilt* wrote about this in a recent message.

Messages by @Ramad and @harrysun and others a week or two back (I think; seems like centuries reading this thread) deal with Rtts. I'm not sure who started it. And@The Stilt took exception indicating a different set were part of some spec, but then someone reported that The Stilt's values led to F9. So most likely both are right for different configurations. One cannot always tell what the full configuration is; that is why my spreadsheet simulation of The Stilts Ryzen Timing Checker software has kept growing with additional parameters that I think need to be put forward to keep us, if not on the same page, at least knowing which page we should be on.


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> So did it help or you found it didn't?
> 
> Maybe because of my settings TPUII fixes something. but my OC is not far from the normal stuff being tweaked. No fancy BCLK or such...as I'm on a Prime X370 Pro.
> 
> As you said, it doesn't change something visible. But i believe it does change something under the hood.


As i said,i have now stable 3.9Ghz at less voltage and without LLC,before no way i was stable at this voltage and using LLC 3.
But also now all my settings on DIGI+ are default,and before i was changing some of them,so can be 2 ways
1. ryzen will not OC the same "way" as intel
2.we know already that UEFI its immature and full of bugs.
But im happy now with my OC(feel more safe),thanks for your hint


----------



## SaccoSVD

Cool







I'm glad is worked somewhere else than my machine only. So it seems I wasn't just "seeing things" and TPU set to II indeed helps.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that 3333 can be exceeded for the B-die Samsung chips. The question is: Is there any gain other than the achievement. Benchmarks and real stuff may not process any faster if the gain in frequency is countered by longer timing values. *The Stilt* wrote about this in a recent message.
> 
> 
> 
> Messages by @Ramad and @harrysun and others a week or two back (I think; seems like centuries reading this thread) deal with Rtts. *I'm not sure who started it*. And@The Stilt took exception indicating a different set were part of some spec, but then someone reported that The Stilt's values led to F9. So most likely both are right for different configurations. One cannot always tell what the full configuration is; that is why my spreadsheet simulation of The Stilts Ryzen Timing Checker software has kept growing with additional parameters that I think need to be put forward to keep us, if not on the same page, at least knowing which page we should be on.


Sure, no one knows who started it. I mean the heat I took for it got forgotten very fast, I think you remember it.









The Stilt argued for the default Rtt settings, which are: Disabled - Disabled - RZQ/5 which only works for Samsung B-die, and that's it, you need to buy this motherboard to run it at stock setting and buy a pair of single sided Samsung B-die to use it.

The settings I suggested are: RZQ/3 (this is a free parameter, you choose as you like) - RZQ/3 - RZQ/1, and this works with other dies, both Samsung and Hynix, you may not be able to hit the magic 3200MT/s but it works.

They are still arguing until now for not touching the holy Rtt and CAD settings.


----------



## Wolfy PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Hmm, quite strange. Can you try your system outside of the chassi with minimal peripherals connected? You can also try manually selecting Ai Overclock Tuner = Default or Manual and see if that makes any difference. Or did you say this only happens after setting DRAM Vboot?


Hey I'm back so I tried out the chassi but it is the exact same result, It just shutdown



The NH-D14 is just put on the CPU cause I don't have the bracket so no overtight possible ^^

It is maybe the PSU like some said, So I can try to buy a new PSU

What about Seasonic Prime Titanium ? 750w or 850w? thx


----------



## datspike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Ok, all of those bioses are equipped with the newer PMU firmware (01.50 a.k.a "46").
> It's a long shot, but you could try if the older firmware (01.46 a.k.a "42") works any better.
> 
> 9920-SP42M
> 
> No other changes besides the PMU FWs.
> 
> *Use Flashback to update.*
> 
> Leave all of the DRAM related parameters to default settings for starters, except the ProcODT.
> I would start testing from 80Ohms.


Can I ask you a question? Are PMU firmwares specific to exact mobo?
I want to try to do this mod for the Strix B350.


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfy PC*
> 
> Hey I'm back so I tried out the chassi but it is the exact same result, It just shutdown
> 
> 
> 
> The NH-D14 is just put on the CPU cause I don't have the bracket so no overtight possible ^^
> 
> It is maybe the PSU like some said, So I can try to buy a new PSU
> 
> What about Seasonic Prime Titanium ? 750w or 850w? thx


Seasonic or Sunflower are one of the best manufactures


----------



## Pilotasso

Is there a chance some of you guys noticed some settings in BIOS may drop without warning?

I turned on My PC today and was having memory fails at my previous stable 3333 timings, went in there and noticed my VLDO VDDP was back at AUTO when I had it set to 975. After restoring this setting everything went back to stable again.

Did you?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfy PC*
> 
> Hey I'm back so I tried out the chassi but it is the exact same result, It just shutdown
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NH-D14 is just put on the CPU cause I don't have the bracket so no overtight possible ^^
> 
> It is maybe the PSU like some said, So I can try to buy a new PSU
> 
> What about Seasonic Prime Titanium ? 750w or 850w? thx


As lcbbcl wrote above, Seasonic or Superflower
I have a Superflower Leadex Gold 850W. You can also buy EVGA power supply that are manufactured by Superflower, which are Leadex too. I know Superflower Leadex have a superb 12V rail, that can't be found on any other power supply. If you have no plan for running SLI or Crossfire, then 750W is plenty.


----------



## Wolfy PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> Seasonic or Sunflower are one of the best manufactures


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> As lcbbcl wrote above, Seasonic or Superflower
> I have a Superflower Leadex Gold 850W. You can also buy EVGA power supply that are manufactured by Superflower, which are Leadex too. I know Superflower Leadex have a superb 12V rail, that can't be found on any other power supply. If you have no plan for running SLI or Crossfire, then 750W is plenty.


Ok thank you









I hope the PSU is the problem I will keep you informed


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> Seasonic or Superflower are one of the best manufactures


FTFY







.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

@ The Stilt

Look here and tell me what i can do to have 3200 or more on this one?
THX in advance









->



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hurricane28

Hey Crosshair dudes,

Does anyone know what kind of thermal probe fits in the tiny hole on the back side of the socket in order to measure the temp of the CPU? I have an thermal probe of my fan controller taped to the back side of the socket and its working pretty nice and the fans don't ramp up that much anymore, the CPU sits between 40-50 c when gaming and the fans don't even have to kick in.. I would like to have a more accurate thermal probe than the sticker.

Thnx.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I have that off and CPB, SIOS.
> 
> X_3.9_3466_S_setting.txt 19k .txt file
> 
> 
> Above plus:-
> 
> i) PState 0 3.9GHz, Global C-State Control: Enabled
> ii) BankGroupSwap: Disabled
> iii) BankGroupSwapAlt: Enabled
> 
> Is what I try to gain IBT AVX / Y-Cruncher stable, but fails repeat testing. Anything else all good.
> 
> Not gaining any extra stability on 9920-SP42M.
> 
> Tried SOC as 1.1V, DDR 1.4V, offset +100mV, VDDP 960mV.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's time to wave bye bye to the 1800X. The R7 1700 is repeat stable all things, much saner voltages, better price, etc, etc.


hey gup - do you know if there's a compilation of stock VIDs for the 1700 vs 1800x etc. Seems as tho in general the 1700 has a lower VID?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hey Crosshair dudes,
> 
> Does anyone know what kind of thermal probe fits in the tiny hole on the back side of the socket in order to measure the temp of the CPU? I have an thermal probe of my fan controller taped to the back side of the socket and its working pretty nice and the fans don't ramp up that much anymore, the CPU sits between 40-50 c when gaming and the fans don't even have to kick in.. I would like to have a more accurate thermal probe than the sticker.
> 
> Thnx.


I didn't notice this hole, but typically an iron-constantine (Type K) thermocouple can be made very small, either as naked wires twisted together at the tip, or sheathed. Look up thermocouples for more information. Various such sensors with modules are available to use with a digital voltmeter. Going back in history, the two wires would have been connected to a very sensitive (and expensive) current meter, configured so that there were no spurious current-generating electrical couples between any of the conductors except at the twisted pair performing the sensing. I'll have to look carefully to see if there is one in the Superposition Lab. Tables exist of the voltage couple generated as a function of temperature. This characteristic is determined by the materials, and is very accurate and stable.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I have that off and CPB, SIOS.
> 
> X_3.9_3466_S_setting.txt 19k .txt file
> 
> 
> Above plus:-
> 
> i) PState 0 3.9GHz, Global C-State Control: Enabled
> ii) BankGroupSwap: Disabled
> iii) BankGroupSwapAlt: Enabled
> 
> Is what I try to gain IBT AVX / Y-Cruncher stable, but fails repeat testing. Anything else all good.
> 
> Not gaining any extra stability on 9920-SP42M.
> 
> Tried SOC as 1.1V, DDR 1.4V, offset +100mV, VDDP 960mV.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's time to wave bye bye to the 1800X. The R7 1700 is repeat stable all things, much saner voltages, better price, etc, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> hey gup - do you know if there's a compilation of stock VIDs for the 1700 vs 1800x etc. Seems as tho in general the 1700 has a lower VID?
Click to expand...

Gup's busy whacking moles with his croquet mallet. Moles are F9s for lawns one intends to play croquet on, unless one is into obstacle croquet.


----------



## gupsterg

@lcbbcl

Post 24465 we were discussing the reasoning for lapping HS. In the linked post 2nd photo, lower photos was the lapped HS placed by hand only and the remainder of TIM I respread after removal of unlapped HS .

Now look at the nice TIM spread and good mating contact on removing the HS today







.



This has been the best splat of TIM since toying with Ryzen







.

@kaseki

Well I mowed the lawn, practising croquet has been delayed







.

@Timur Born

I think I may have to retry the 1800X







.

So I went back to my R7 1700 this afternoon, had since 25/03/17, batch UA 1709PGT. So I was on 9920-SP42M, as that was last UEFI I tried with 1800X.

So the 1800X did not allow 3333MHz to even post on 9920-SP42M, I tried CLDO_VDDP tweak, stock timings, etc, etc. Nor did 3333MHz post on my R7 1700, which has worked at that setup on UEFI 9943, 1401, 1403, 1403-SP42M and Elmor's test UEFI. So I don't know what is going on with this @The Stilt.

I then flashed 9920, I setup my usual 3.8GHz / 3333MHz Fast Profile.

Base_OC.zip 7k .zip file


OC profile had:-

i) PState 0 3.8GHz, Global C-State Control: Enabled
ii) BankGroupSwap: Disabled
iii) BankGroupSwapAlt: Enabled

And UEFI 9920 failed IBT AVX custom 13312MB.



Then I upped offset from +175mV to +181mV and SOC from 1.05V to 1.062V.



Failed again.

Now I know this CPU can do 3.8/3333 Fast with +175mV / 1.05V / 1.375V.

Here are past screenies.




So I flashed back to Elmor's test UEFI which has behaved same as 9943, 1401, 1403 and 1403-SP42M for OC attained, stability and all used same profile.



This is the first time a UEFI has caused regression in stability for me @elmor. Also on UEFI 9920 if I don't change Mem Over Clock Fail Count or Fail_CNT from [Auto] then on a Q-Code: F9 UEFI will not do the infinite Q-Code F9 when they are increased. So something is up with this new UEFI and as The Stilt's 9920-SP42M is based on that UEFI it does the same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hey gup - do you know if there's a compilation of stock VIDs for the 1700 vs 1800x etc. Seems as tho in general the 1700 has a lower VID?


The 1700 has a lower stock *ceiling* VID (1.1875V) for PState 0 as it is clocked at 3000MHz, tends to use ~1V all 3 I tested. The 1800X is 3600MHz with ceiling VID 1.35V, I see ~1.2V on mine.

IMO MHz scaling wise they seem the same for voltage.

For example if I take my R7 1700 and change PState 0 MHz to match a 1800X (ie 3600MHz) I can do that a stock. PState 0 3.7GHz is ~+50mV (ie VID 1.1875 + 50 = 1.2375V) on a R7 1700. Here is old screenie, 48 loops x264.



*Basically there is no stock VID for any Ryzen.* I asked The Stilt at launch on here and in his Anandtech thread.

What happens is PStates have *ceiling VID*. The SMU based on silicon characteristics will set a voltage. So only way to know I have found is disable Core Performance Boost, so PB/XFR does not occur, CPU can only go to PState 0 as highest clock and then take measurement whilst CPU under load.

Then you may have noted no Ryzen motherboard UEFI has any setting for Precision boost / XFR clocks modification. The SMU based on CPU model / headroom determines what to do for it. Hence we see the higher voltages (ie 1.4-1.5V).
Quote:


> For the 1700 SKU the clock configuration is following:
> 
> - 3.0GHz all core frequency (MACF) *Pstate 0*
> - 3.2GHz maximum all core XFR ceiling (ACXFRC)
> - 3.7GHz single core frequency (MSCF) *"Precision Boost / C State Boost"*
> - 3.75GHz maximum single core XFR ceiling (SCXFRC)
> 
> For the 1700X SKU the clock configuration is following:
> 
> - 3.4GHz all core frequency (MACF) *Pstate 0*
> - 3.5GHz maximum all core XFR ceiling (ACXFRC)
> - 3.8GHz single core frequency (MSCF) *"Precision Boost / C State Boost"*
> - 3.9GHz maximum single core XFR ceiling (SCXFRC).
> 
> For the 1800X SKU the clock configuration is following:
> 
> - 3.6GHz all core frequency (MACF) *Pstate 0*
> - 3.7GHz maximum all core XFR ceiling (ACXFRC)
> - 4.0GHz single core frequency (MSCF) *"Precision Boost / C State Boost"*
> - 4.1GHz maximum single core XFR ceiling (SCXFRC)


----------



## usoldier

Hey, ive just finished my custom WC loop







Do i connect my EK DDC 3.2 pump in the Aio pump header or the W_Pump header , also does the board shut down if it loses rpm from pump for ex a malfunction on pump will it triger a shut down ?

Iam ready to turn it on leak test is finished


----------



## Timur Born

3953 + 3399-C14 failed in loop 11 of ITB AVX 12600. So either I need to go back to 3964 + 3366-C14 or try different voltages. I wish there was an easy way to discern memory OC problems from SOC problems, or is there?!


----------



## rv8000

Anyone else seeing large discrepancies between manually applied vdimm vs reported in hwinfo/bios? I have 1.4v set for the dram in the bios, yet both the bios and hwinfo are reporting 1.46v.


----------



## Fright

@elmor

Is there any ETA for a new BIOS which will hopefully fix the cold boot issues with full ac power off/wallplug pulled?

Because it seems that the multiple boot ups including 2-3 error 55 and reset cycles everyday have damaged one of my casefans. -.- (power spikes from the reset rows I guess)
It is really a shame that such a nice board has so many issues. :/


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Anyone else seeing large discrepancies between manually applied vdimm vs reported in hwinfo/bios? I have 1.4v set for the dram in the bios, yet both the bios and hwinfo are reporting 1.46v.


I have the same problem,and others too.
This complicate a little the OC part,i don't know it its a error reading or the real V.
For ram i set 1.35 and i see 1.375 to 1.395 that its alot
And i would like a statement from who understand better,if this up and down for V its not affecting our stability in OC


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Hey, ive just finished my custom WC loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do i connect my EK DDC 3.2 pump in the Aio pump header or the W_Pump header , also does the board shut down if it loses rpm from pump for ex a malfunction on pump will it triger a shut down ?
> 
> Iam ready to turn it on leak test is finished


Connect it to W_Pump header. Your pump pulls more than 1 Amp.


----------



## gupsterg

@matthew87

Sorry didn't get time to view your log today, will try tomorrow. See this log from just now, I run IBT AVX and once it finish I open Ryzen timings checker > 2 instances CPU-Z for screenie and you'll see the R7 1700 hit 3.8GHz on 1 core, even though PState 0 OC and some cores went to 16xxMHz compared with idle 1.5GHz.

rerun_IBT_AVX.zip 39k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> 3953 + 3399-C14 failed in loop 11 of ITB AVX 12600. So either I need to go back to 3964 + 3366-C14 or try different voltages. I wish there was an easy way to discern memory OC problems from SOC problems, or is there?!


Try an older UEFI, 9920 / 9920-SP42M is fail for IBT AVX stability.

9920-SP42M failed to post 3333MHz on 1800X and 1700.

Do you want the the one I have with cold boot issue fix? it is an AGESA 1.0.0.6RC4 UEFI?

I just did a small 3 loop rerun and all well







, I couldn't get small to 10 loop reruns on 9920 / 9920-SP42M.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Anyone else seeing large discrepancies between manually applied vdimm vs reported in hwinfo/bios? I have 1.4v set for the dram in the bios, yet both the bios and hwinfo are reporting 1.46v.


Yep few have that, I have not on any UEFI.

Don't know reason, many I have asked, have same EC FW as me, so no idea why occurring. Have flagged to Elmor, fill in bug report in OP.


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Connect it to W_Pump header. Your pump pulls more than 1 Amp.


Yeah its a 18w manual says W.Pump header 26W was just reading now ty for the reply.

Would still like to know if the board power down if W_pump header detects 0 rpm .


----------



## Ramad

Have tested both 9920 and 1403 and they have a common problem which is they both don't apply the BIOS settings correctly. Several members mentioned starting their PC after shutdown the day after they have tuned the settings the day before, before shutting down the PC. 1 or more posts mentions the same issue at Crosshair BIOS thread at Asus forum as well, the same issue.

I thought that was only on 9920, but 2 days with 1403 reminded me for the reasons I returned to 1401 after trying 1403. Now at 1401 again.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Yeah its a 18w manual says W.Pump header 26W was just reading now ty for the reply.
> 
> Would still like to know if the board power down if W_pump header detects 0 rpm .


It can deliver up to 3 Amps, so 36W. I don't use the headers, my pump is connected to a 12V molex for 9 years now, if it spins then I'm good. You can't control RPM's on this header.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Try an older UEFI, 9920 / 9920-SP42M is fail for IBT AVX stability.


I wouldn't call 3964 + 3366-C14 (fast) a fail, even less so at the voltages I am using. The best part of 9920 is that not only does cold boot seem to work, but I don't need to mess with CLDO_VDDP to use the 3333 multiplier. The latter makes everything a lot easier.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @matthew87
> 
> Sorry didn't get time to view your log today, will try tomorrow. See this log from just now, I run IBT AVX and once it finish I open Ryzen timings checker > 2 instances CPU-Z for screenie and you'll see the R7 1700 hit 3.8GHz on 1 core, even though PState 0 OC and some cores went to 16xxMHz compared with idle 1.5GHz.
> 
> rerun_IBT_AVX.zip 39k .zip file
> 
> Try an older UEFI, 9920 / 9920-SP42M is fail for IBT AVX stability.
> 
> 9920-SP42M failed to post 3333MHz on 1800X and 1700.
> 
> Do you want the the one I have with cold boot issue fix? it is an AGESA 1.0.0.6RC4 UEFI?
> 
> I just did a small 3 loop rerun and all well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I couldn't get small to 10 loop reruns on 9920 / 9920-SP42M.
> Yep few have that, I have not on any UEFI.
> 
> Don't know reason, many I have asked, have same EC FW as me, so no idea why occurring. Have flagged to Elmor, fill in bug report in OP.


Do you have both the 8 pin and 4 pin eps connectors plugged in?

*My readout points are showing fairly accurate voltages to what ive set in the bios, but all of the software readouts are horribly incorrect


----------



## finalheaven

@elmor

9920 has definitively fixed all cold bug, restarts, and start up issues for me. All prior bioses either failed or required setting boot attempts to 3 in order to boot up properly. 9920 has always booted up with proper settings although it is noticeably slower in booting compared to 1403/1401.


----------



## Timur Born

Enabling performance bias Aida15 at 3963 + 3366-C14 (fast) results in repeated code 8 crashes during Windows boot. One or two reset + boot usually help. I wish I knew what performance bias does exactly and whether it affects real performance.


----------



## Frikencio

I was bored and tested CCX

4+0



2+2


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfy PC*
> 
> Hey I'm back so I tried out the chassi but it is the exact same result, It just shutdown
> 
> 
> 
> The NH-D14 is just put on the CPU cause I don't have the bracket so no overtight possible ^^
> 
> It is maybe the PSU like some said, So I can try to buy a new PSU
> 
> What about Seasonic Prime Titanium ? 750w or 850w? thx


Bang for the buck I would consider the EVGA SuperNOVA 750 G3 which was scored 9.8 by jonnyguru.com ( the best power supply reviewer you will find). You can grab one at Newegg right now on sale for $109.99 US, a real value. If you really want to pony up the bucks for a Titanium, then yea the Seasonic is a great choice.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Anyone else seeing large discrepancies between manually applied vdimm vs reported in hwinfo/bios? I have 1.4v set for the dram in the bios, yet both the bios and hwinfo are reporting 1.46v.


Hello

Monitor the actual voltage with a meter. Software reporting is an approximation at best.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Monitor the actual voltage with a meter. Software reporting is an approximation at best.


That's what I ended up doing, but I'm pretty amazed software readings are upwards of 50-80mV off for vcore and vdimm. Also odd that some users see a much larger discrepancy for no clear reason atm.

*too many zeros


----------



## Timur Born

For those using the AMD power profile in combination with 50% parked cores (W10 Creators): This leads to all cores of CCX1 being parked, not to SMT cores being parked. This means that when you set CPU affinity to only use physical cores (0/2/4/6/8/10/12/14) you will in turn only get load on core 0/2/4/6, aka 4 cores instead of 8.

Even using full core load via Prime95 does not unpark additional cores. If you use the default "Balanced" profile that sets 90% core parking then 8 threads of Prime95 will only run on 2 cores when affinity is set to only physical cores.

So if you absolutely want to only use physical/none SMT cores then disabling core parking might be necessary.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @lcbbcl
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Post 24465 we were discussing the reasoning for lapping HS. In the linked post 2nd photo, lower photos was the lapped HS placed by hand only and the remainder of TIM I respread after removal of unlapped HS .
> 
> Now look at the nice TIM spread and good mating contact on removing the HS today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> This has been the best splat of TIM since toying with Ryzen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @kaseki
> 
> Well I mowed the lawn, practising croquet has been delayed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @Timur Born
> 
> I think I may have to retry the 1800X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So I went back to my R7 1700 this afternoon, had since 25/03/17, batch UA 1709PGT. So I was on 9920-SP42M, as that was last UEFI I tried with 1800X.
> 
> So the 1800X did not allow 3333MHz to even post on 9920-SP42M, I tried CLDO_VDDP tweak, stock timings, etc, etc. Nor did 3333MHz post on my R7 1700, which has worked at that setup on UEFI 9943, 1401, 1403, 1403-SP42M and Elmor's test UEFI. So I don't know what is going on with this @The Stilt.
> 
> I then flashed 9920, I setup my usual 3.8GHz / 3333MHz Fast Profile.
> 
> Base_OC.zip 7k .zip file
> 
> 
> OC profile had:-
> 
> i) PState 0 3.8GHz, Global C-State Control: Enabled
> ii) BankGroupSwap: Disabled
> iii) BankGroupSwapAlt: Enabled
> 
> And UEFI 9920 failed IBT AVX custom 13312MB.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I upped offset from +175mV to +181mV and SOC from 1.05V to 1.062V.
> 
> 
> 
> Failed again.
> 
> Now I know this CPU can do 3.8/3333 Fast with +175mV / 1.05V / 1.375V.
> 
> Here are past screenies.
> 
> 
> So I flashed back to Elmor's test UEFI which has behaved same as 9943, 1401, 1403 and 1403-SP42M for OC attained, stability and all used same profile.
> 
> 
> This is the first time a UEFI has caused regression in stability for me @elmor. Also on UEFI 9920 if I don't change Mem Over Clock Fail Count or Fail_CNT from [Auto] then on a Q-Code: F9 UEFI will not do the infinite Q-Code F9 when they are increased. So something is up with this new UEFI and as The Stilt's 9920-SP42M is based on that UEFI it does the same.
> The 1700 has a lower stock *ceiling* VID (1.1875V) for PState 0 as it is clocked at 3000MHz, tends to use ~1V all 3 I tested. The 1800X is 3600MHz with ceiling VID 1.35V, I see ~1.2V on mine.
> IMO MHz scaling wise they seem the same for voltage.
> For example if I take my R7 1700 and change PState 0 MHz to match a 1800X (ie 3600MHz) I can do that a stock. PState 0 3.7GHz is ~+50mV (ie VID 1.1875 + 50 = 1.2375V) on a R7 1700. Here is old screenie, 48 loops x264.
> 
> *Basically there is no stock VID for any Ryzen.* I asked The Stilt at launch on here and in his Anandtech thread.
> What happens is PStates have *ceiling VID*. The SMU based on silicon characteristics will set a voltage. So only way to know I have found is disable Core Performance Boost, so PB/XFR does not occur, CPU can only go to PState 0 as highest clock and then take measurement whilst CPU under load.
> Then you may have noted no Ryzen motherboard UEFI has any setting for Precision boost / XFR clocks modification. The SMU based on CPU model / headroom determines what to do for it. Hence we see the higher voltages (ie 1.4-1.5V).


I asked because I'm seeing several 1700s run right by the 1800x once OC'd into the sub-ambient-needed range. May just be sampling bias tho.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Hey, ive just finished my custom WC loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do i connect my EK DDC 3.2 pump in the Aio pump header or the W_Pump header , also does the board shut down if it loses rpm from pump for ex a malfunction on pump will it triger a shut down ?
> Iam ready to turn it on leak test is finished


not unless the pump tach signal is on a CPU header - and even then, you onlty get a CPU FAN ERROR at start up. YOu need to use a controller like the AQ6 or the Koolance unit to force a shut down condition.
But the rig will over-temp shut down if the pump fails. And for leak testing... obviously a wet-leak test is what it is, use a Dr. Drop before filling the loop.


----------



## jsp001

@Jpmboy

I have not been keeping track but last I remember the 1700s could not get past 4000? Am I remembering that right? My 1800X has been able to hold 4100, and 4100+ just a little bit.. 4150 seems to be my sweet spot so far, but I am still working on ram issues not being consistent.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsp001*
> 
> @Jpmboy
> 
> I have not been keeping track but last I remember the 1700s could not get past 4000? Am I remembering that right? My 1800X has been able to hold 4100, and 4100+ just a little bit.. 4150 seems to be my sweet spot so far, but I am still working on ram issues not being consistent.


Again, may be a sampling bias, but that's likely a temp limit, or just high (but normal range) temperature lowering the clock ceiling, keeping these below 30C under load buys quite a bit of headroom (I have to have a water temp of 5C or lower ). And of course, cryogenic cooling is a different matter all together - there's a lot more going on than just "cold"... I was referring to chilled water, which can be used 24/7
here's 2 with chilled water (not mine, I don;t have either chip atm)
http://hwbot.org/submission/3483613_i.nfrar.ed_cinebench___r15_ryzen_7_1800x_2002_cb
http://hwbot.org/submission/3519266_delly_cinebench___r15_ryzen_7_1700x_2002_cb/


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> TBH not impressed by 1800X yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Mainly due to when compare it to R7 1700 even if it OC a little less on CPU the price/performance is stonking IMO.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Won't bore members with many screenies, but these two are best compare IMO.
> 
> So prior to lapping, offset +62mV, SOC: 1.1V, VDIMM: 1.41V Fail.
> 
> 
> 
> After lapping, offset +50mV, SOC: 1.075V, VDIMM: 1.385V Passing (there were intermediate tests before coming to this setup)..
> 
> 
> 
> I have only so far did lapping using P240 > P400 > P600 sandpaper, so ordering sheets with lower grit micron to do more lapping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Gonna see if I can tweak voltages lower while then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Good data, lap of cpu, HS or both? This could be a critical for some cpu's that have concave or convex surface contact. Great work! +rep


----------



## matthew87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @matthew87
> 
> Sorry didn't get time to view your log today, will try tomorrow. See this log from just now, I run IBT AVX and once it finish I open Ryzen timings checker > 2 instances CPU-Z for screenie and you'll see the R7 1700 hit 3.8GHz on 1 core, even though PState 0 OC and some cores went to 16xxMHz compared with idle 1.5GHz.


Not a problem, appreciate your time and input.

At this point everything else is working perfectly.

CPU will idle at 0.92v core at desktop, jump to 1.4v in games, when CPU fully loaded and vdroop kicks in stabilise at 1.35v and successfully passes hours of Prime95, AIDA and so forth.

But yeah weird that my CPU occasionally drops to 1.5Ghz, I assume that's some Windows OS and P State customisation there. As none of the P States configured in BIOS go that low. Also never seen P State 1, stock 3.0Ghz @ 1.25v, ever enable or used.

But none the less the CPU is dynamically controlling frequency and voltage adjustments. Runs damn cool too, in BF1 the maximum core temp was sitting around 50 degrees C.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Do you have both the 8 pin and 4 pin eps connectors plugged in?
> 
> *My readout points are showing fairly accurate voltages to what ive set in the bios, but all of the software readouts are horribly incorrect


I only have the 8 PIN EPS connected, not the additional 4 pin.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> In case anyone finds their RAM passing Memtest and other RAM intensive workloads (such as Linpack), but failing during gaming or while having high amounts of M.2 traffic: Try decreasing VDDP (not to be confused with CLDO_VDDP or VDDP Standby) to 850mV (855mV).


DoesVDDP supply the voltage to the CPU that controls CLDO-VDDP, so by decreasing VDDP you will automatically decrease CLDO-VDDP ot less than 950mv if VDDP is set less than 950mv? If that's the case that would be much easier to adjust for lower CLDO-VDDP then adjusting CLDO-VDDP, resetting and being wiped out if it fails to posts.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> This is interesting because I have a similar P1 observation from a completely different configuration. Running Linux Mint 18.1 on kernel 4.10.0-22 (in Ubuntu nomenclature), I can add widgets to my Ryzen desktop trays that show core speeds. Similarly, I have them on my Phenom II based PC. On the Phenom, I use four of them, on my Ryzen, eight. These widgets can be programmed to control how the cores are operated. I usually set them to "on-demand." On the Phenom II they can range from 800 MHz to 3400 MHz, with an intermediate stop at times of 2200 MHz. I have never delved into the Phenom computer's BIOS to see what p-state settings there are.
> 
> However, on the Ryzen, the same widgets only show operation in one of two states, 3.9 GHz set manually on the Tweaker main page, and 2.2 GHz, which I assume is P2. I am not sure what the default is for P1, but certainly need to check that out. I have not yet meddled in p-states on the Ryzeon PC (see sig for details).
> 
> We know that early this year AMD passed to the Linux kernel team software for controlling Ryzen, and from my observation this software must have included hooks for control of p-states. What we both are demonstrating, I think, is that P1 may not be not properly exposed in the BIOS to OS attempts to use it.
> 
> Has anyone here (sorry if I didn't catch the message in spite of trying to keep up with all of them) observed operation in P1 state?


Yes, I've seen ~3ghz a number of times thus P1 is working. Have not checked with 9920 though or noticed so will tomorrow.


----------



## Ramad

This is off topic but a good history lesson and eyeopener: Link


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> DoesVDDP supply the voltage to the CPU that controls CLDO-VDDP, so by decreasing VDDP you will automatically decrease CLDO-VDDP ot less than 950mv if VDDP is set less than 950mv? If that's the case that would be much easier to adjust for lower CLDO-VDDP then adjusting CLDO-VDDP, resetting and being wiped out if it fails to posts.


No.
CLDO_VDDP regulator is fed by VDDIO (DRAM Voltage).


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datspike*
> 
> Can I ask you a question? Are PMU firmwares specific to exact mobo?
> I want to try to do this mod for the Strix B350.


The firmwares aren't motherboard specific, however there is no way to update just the firmware itself (i.e must be the whole bios).


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> No.
> CLDO_VDDP regulator is fed by VDDIO (DRAM Voltage).


Thanks. Not sure if VDDIO can be used for lower than default CLDO_VDDP and survive a post failure and if adjustable (can't look at the bios at this time).


----------



## jsp001

Ok, understand what your getting at. I did not get that exotic with my build. I am water cooled, not chilled at all. I do keep the room 70-74F at all times. Are you saying 30c Tctl?


----------



## SaiKamalDoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> I'm using this DDR4 kit G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 2x16GB (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ)
> 
> (Created with Thaiphoon Burner Freeware Version Download)
> 
> AMD Ryzen R7 1800X, Stepping 1 Revision ZP-B1
> ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO
> Motherboard Slots: DIMM_A2, DIMM_B2
> 
> BIOS Version: 1403 x64
> Build Date: 06/22/2017
> EC1 Version: MBEC-AM4-0311
> EC2 Version: RGE2-AM4-0106
> 
> 
> *AIDA64 6h ok*, *BOINC 6h ok*, *Google stressapptest (GSAT) 6h ok*, *IntelBurnTest v2.54 IBT AVX 10 run Level Maximum*, *HCI Design MemTest Deluxe 135% ok*
> 
> 
> 
> Overview about settings [email protected]/s CL14-13-13-26-42 1T 1.35000V BETA BIOS 1403 [email protected]:
> 
> Advanced \ AMD CBS \ DDR4 Common Options \ CAD Configuration
> CAD Bus Driver Strenght User Controls = Manual
> ClkDrvbStren = 40.0 Ohm
> AddrCmdDrvStren = 20.0 Ohm
> CsOdtDrvStren = 40.0 Ohm
> CkeDrvStren = 40.0 Ohm
> 
> Advanced \ AMD CBS \ NBIO Common Options
> _CLDO_VDDP Control = Auto (Default)_
> 
> Advanced \ AMD CBS \ UMC Common Options \ DRAM Memory Mapping
> BankGroupSwap = Enabled
> _BankGroupSwapAlt = Auto (Default)_
> 
> Extreme Tweaker
> _CPU Core Voltage = Auto (Default)_
> CPU SOC Voltage = Offset mode
> VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign = - (minus)
> - VDDSOC Voltage Offset = 0.10000
> _DRAM Voltage = 1.35000 (Default)_
> 
> Extreme Tweaker \ DRAM Timing Control
> DRAM ... = 14-13-13-13-26-42-6-8-36-Auto(4)-Auto(12)-10-Auto(0)-2-2-400-350-256-Auto(14)-8-Auto(6)-Auto(3)-Auto(1)-Auto(7)-Auto(7)-Auto(1)-Auto(5)-Auto(5)-Auto(8)
> ProcODT_SM = 60 ohm
> Cmd2T = 1T
> Gear Down Mode = Enabled
> _Power Down Enabled = Auto (Default)_
> RttNom = RZQ/3
> RttWr = RZQ/3
> RttPark = RZQ/1
> 
> Extreme Tweaker \ External Digi+ Power Control
> DRAM VBoot Voltage = 1.37500
> 
> 
> 
> Complete BETA BIOS 1403 setting file:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CPU3600_DRAM3200CL14-13_setting.txt
> 
> 
> 
> [2017/06/28 06:46:27]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P. Standard]
> D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3200 14-14-14-34-1.35V]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Auto]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Offset mode]
> VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign [-]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Offset [0.10000]
> DRAM Voltage [1.35000]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [13]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [13]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [13]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [26]
> Trc_SM [42]
> TrrdS_SM [6]
> TrrdL_SM [8]
> Tfaw_SM [36]
> TwtrS_SM [Auto]
> TwtrL_SM [Auto]
> Twr_SM [10]
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [2]
> TwrwrScl_SM [2]
> Trfc_SM [400]
> Trfc2_SM [350]
> Trfc4_SM [256]
> Tcwl_SM [Auto]
> Trtp_SM [8]
> Trdwr_SM [Auto]
> Twrrd_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrSd_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrDd_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdSc_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdSd_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdDd_SM [Auto]
> Tcke_SM [Auto]
> ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
> Power Down Enable [Auto]
> RttNom [RZQ/3]
> RttWr [RZQ/3]
> RttPark [RZQ/1]
> VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [Auto]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Auto]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> CPU Current Capability [Auto]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.37500]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Enabled]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Enabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
> In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [WDC WD6002FFWX-68TZ4N0]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> disk2go disk2go PURE S2 6.50 [Auto]
> SanDisk Extreme Pro 0 [Auto]
> USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Auto]
> USB3_6 [Auto]
> USB3_7 [Auto]
> USB3_8 [Auto]
> USB3_9 [Auto]
> USB3_10 [Auto]
> USB2_11 [Auto]
> USB2_12 [Auto]
> USB2_13 [Auto]
> USB2_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> USB_16 [Auto]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
> CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
> W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> IOMMU [Auto]
> Remote Display Feature [Auto]
> Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
> POST Report [3 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Disabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [1]
> Profile Name [[email protected]!]
> Save to Profile [2]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]
> 
> 
> 
> Credits goes to:
> 
> My previous/old stable setup was [email protected] [email protected]/s CL14-14-14-34-63-2T V1.3750 BETA BIOS 9943.


Excellent work m8. I am using this setting and works flawlessly.. I am running 9920 and I use 14-14-14 and few other settings I changed like load line calib to 1. Working good. No errors. Any luck pushing 3466 or 3600 ?



Thanks again m8 ???


----------



## harrysun

Thx @SaiKamalDoss. I'm trying right now without sucess @kaseki and @1usmus settings with BIOS 9920 for 3333CL14: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/24600#post_26250096
Boot ok. Stability tests failing within 2min (AIDA64 first)

Could you please post your CPU OC setup with these 3200CL14 settings?

Could you post your settings for the 3333CL14 setup?


----------



## SaiKamalDoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> Thx @SaiKamalDoss. I'm trying right now without sucess @kaseki and @1usmus settings with BIOS 9920 for 3333CL14: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/24600#post_26250096
> Boot ok. Stability tests failing within 2min (AIDA64 first)
> 
> Could you please post your CPU OC setup with these 3200CL14 settings?
> 
> Could you post your settings for the 3333CL14 setup?


sure I will. I will export and post It. About the CPU. Mine is a lucky one. I can run 4.175 stable without doing anything. Just set multiplayer to 41.75 and it just works at 1.46v. I will post that too. But I have enabled CPU load line calib and set to 1.

Edit: I think I overwrought that profile with your profile as it was very good and stable. I use to get error if I run it for long time and temp use to shoot up to 42. I will try to get it back and will post it for you. For now I only have 3333mhz 18-21 and it still gives error. I have to make a habit of saving all the settings.

As soon as I got your setting I was so happy I trashed all the old profiles ?


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaiKamalDoss*
> 
> sure I will. I will export and post It. About the CPU. Mine is a lucky one. I can run 4.175 stable without doing anything. Just set multiplayer to 41.75 and it just works at 1.46v. I will post that too. But I have enabled CPU load line calib and set to 1.


Because that is a decent CPU (Most cannot do 4.1ghz within any reasonable voltage) you are going to want to stay at or under the AMD recommended max VCORE of 1.425v.

There is a good chance that CPU will do 4.1ghz @ 1.425v.

Hehe, you don't want to degrade that thing do ya?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Do you have both the 8 pin and 4 pin eps connectors plugged in?
> 
> *My readout points are showing fairly accurate voltages to what ive set in the bios, but all of the software readouts are horribly incorrect


Nope, only 8 pin. For the kind of OC'ing we're doing it's ample IMO, link.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Monitor the actual voltage with a meter. Software reporting is an approximation at best.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> That's what I ended up doing, but I'm pretty amazed software readings are upwards of 50-80mV off for vcore and vdimm. Also odd that some users see a much larger discrepancy for no clear reason atm.
> 
> *too many zeros
Click to expand...

What you see in HWINFO under heading Asus Crosshair VI Hero is from the Super IO Chip, ITE IT8655E. This has granularity as stated here by The Stilt. This section of voltages is the one several owners have bugged read backs, like I said my board has been fine. No idea why, plus there are others which are also AOK.

For me though average DRAM, PLL, VDDP is very close to what set in UEFI.

The ProbeIt points are borked, especially under load, see section in my thread ProbeIt vs Socket. I also believe the other voltages on ProbeIt are also affected by LL to plane.

CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) seems AOK, some members have compared it against DMM readings at socket. I use basically the MAX read to know where I am for voltage headroom left. SOC Voltage (SVI2 TFN) also seems AOK. As to granularity of the SVI2 TFN read backs I have no idea, @Mumak would probably be able to state.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> 9920 has definitively fixed all cold bug, restarts, and start up issues for me. All prior bioses either failed or required setting boot attempts to 3 in order to boot up properly. 9920 has always booted up with proper settings although it is noticeably slower in booting compared to 1403/1401.


Not using 9920 or 9920-SP42M







.

Like I said before the R7 1700 at 3.8 / 3333 Fast (+175mV/1.05V/1.375V) has been rock solid in all stability tests in the past UEFIs and it fails IBT AVX custom 133312MB on 9920 UEFI, 9920-SP42M 3333MHz doesn't even post. I'm pretty certain it would fail Y-Cruncher as well on those UEFIs.

The 1800X also did not post at 3333MHz on 9920-SP42M. I believe when I revert to 1800X and don't use 9920 it may not have the erratic fails in IBT AVX custom 133312MB / Y-Cruncher. I wish I had tried another UEFI prior to pulling the 1800X from board. As to change CPUs I have to remove mobo from case, it's full on rebuild







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I asked because I'm seeing several 1700s run right by the 1800x once OC'd into the sub-ambient-needed range. May just be sampling bias tho.


Perhaps samples, but in the "wild" I have noted say where a 1700 reaches 3.9GHz stably it is using similar voltages as a X CPU. IMO it's not like they use differing process for the CPUs, as stated my The Stilt the X CPUs are just leaky silicon.

For me really can't justify a X CPU. Let's say I go back to 1800X, I don't use 9920 / 9920-SP42M and do attain IBT AVX / Y-Cruncher stability for 3.9 / 3466 it's basically 1 step above what my 1700 does. Which just really isn't enough IMO.

Personally it would be nice to have a Pstate OC on 1800X that matches stock 1800X XFR frequency (ie 4.1GHz), that happening on my sample is no way gonna happen. So the 1700 is better IMO, it's max XFR is 3.75GHz, at least I have beat that.

Power draw at wall socket was nutty for the 1800X when stress testing 3.9GHz. When the 1800X is clocked at 3.8GHz it uses similar VID, 1.35V. One of the R7 1700 I have had only needs VID 1.3375V for 3.8GHz. The one I use currently is 1.3625V.

If I was honest my plan is at some point to go down to 3.7GHz and as high a RAM clock on a 1700 for daily use. 3.9GHz does mean a more hotter rig, 3.8GHz is sweet spot for me for fan profile/ VID, etc, but I do believe more power hungry than 3.7GHz and I doubt I'll lose much real world performance, that I may notice in my normal usage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Good data, lap of cpu, HS or both? This could be a critical for some cpu's that have concave or convex surface contact. Great work! +rep


Lapped HS only. The TIM spread was so nice on removal and viewing yesterday







, link.


----------



## SaiKamalDoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Because that is a decent CPU (Most cannot do 4.1ghz within any reasonable voltage) you are going to want to stay at or under the AMD recommended max VCORE of 1.425v.
> 
> There is a good chance that CPU will do 4.1ghz @ 1.425v.
> 
> Hehe, you don't want to degrade that thing do ya?


Na I don't need 4.1. I stop at 4ghz or max 4.25 and 1.36v... I just run VMs and play few games and this is more than enough for me work. I am tweaking ram as I have ordered another set of 32gb kit. I want to make sure I get the best timing so that I can run 64GB setup at least at 3066mhz. Fedex says delivery tomorrow... hope I won't get stuck at 2133mhz lol


----------



## gupsterg

@Timur Born

Post 24623 showed 2x failure for R7 1700 3.8GHz 3333MHz Fast setup on 9920, whilst running IBT AVX custom 13312MB. I then reverted to a test UEFI which has cold boot fix and had a 10x loop, later a 3 loops pass.



And here's another 10x loop run this morning.



So I can whole heartily say UEFI 9920 is fail on stability for me, on same profile that this HW has used on 9943, 1401, 1403, 1403-SP42M and Elmor's test UEFI for cold bug fix.

9920-SP42M fails to post for 3333MHz.

Glad I reverted back to 1700 and older UEFI, as now know mobo / RAM, etc is still fine. So will at another time retest 1800X, but not on UEFI 9920







.


----------



## lcbbcl

@gupsterg
You said that CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) its the real V applied but i tested with LLC and this voltage its not affected by LLC, only Vcore


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I then reverted to a test UEFI which has cold boot fix and had a 10x loop, later a 3 loops pass....
> 
> And here's another 10x loop run this morning.
> 
> ...
> 
> So I can whole heartily say UEFI 9920 is fail on stability for me, on same profile that this HW has used on 9943, 1401, 1403, 1403-SP42M and Elmor's test UEFI for cold bug fix.


Hm, I don't trust 10 loop runs, results are too erratic and I had too many runs fail at something like loop 27. I also got too many successful 10 loop runs just to get a 3 loop fail afterwards. If you really aim for ITB AVX (maxish) stability then you need to use longer runs to make sure.
Quote:


> 9920-SP42M fails to post for 3333MHz.


I tried 3093 C12 and C13 today, both would not POST. So I am back to 3366 C14 (fast preset) which posts every single time I tried it yet. 9920 really helps my 3333 multiplier shine. Next thing to try is either increase voltages to reach higher memory OC or decrease voltage at 3366. I happen to have set SOC to 0.96 V (from 1.05) at the moment, so I will test that first.


----------



## SaiKamalDoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> Thx @SaiKamalDoss. I'm trying right now without sucess @kaseki and @1usmus settings with BIOS 9920 for 3333CL14: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/24600#post_26250096
> Boot ok. Stability tests failing within 2min (AIDA64 first)
> 
> Could you please post your CPU OC setup with these 3200CL14 settings?
> 
> Could you post your settings for the 3333CL14 setup?


@harrysun



4ghz3200mhz_setting.txt 19k .txt file


3403MhzRam_setting.txt 19k .txt file


Besttiming3099mhz_setting.txt 19k .txt file


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> @gupsterg
> You said that CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) its the real V applied but i tested with LLC and this voltage its not affected by LLC, only Vcore


SW or DMM most of the time does not show full effect of LLC changes. See section LLC settings on C6H > [email protected]'s share in OP of this thread. Also read The Stilt's share and I'd stick to LLC: [Auto] for CPU/SOC, but as your rig your choice on what you wish to use







.

Also increase the polling rate in HWINFO, default is 2000ms and lower can some times yield better results but I wouldn't go excessively low.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Hm, I don't trust 10 loop runs, results are too erratic and I had too many runs fail at something like loop 27. I also got too many successful 10 loop runs just to get a 3 loop fail afterwards. If you really aim for ITB AVX (maxish) stability then you need to use longer runs to make sure.


10 loops has been fine for me so far, I just do repeat tests. An "iffy" profile has failed at lower number of loops. As I do other stability tests with some length I reckon profiles are good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I tried 3093 C12 and C13 today, both would not POST. So I am back to 3366 C14 (fast preset) which posts every single time I tried it yet. 9920 really helps my 3333 multiplier shine. Next thing to try is either increase voltages to reach higher memory OC or decrease voltage at 3366. I happen to have set SOC to 0.96 V (from 1.05) at the moment, so I will test that first.


9920 has killed 3333MHz for me on this CPU, which has had 0 issues on numerous past UEFI. Then the 1800X has also not liked it at all. Dunno why, I can only state/share what I'm experiencing.

1st UEFI out of all released which has caused my HW regression / issues for stability.


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> SW or DMM most of the time does not show full effect of LLC changes. See section LLC settings on C6H > [email protected]'s share in OP of this thread. Also read The Stilt's share and I'd stick to LLC: [Auto] for CPU/SOC, but as your rig your choice on what you wish to use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also increase the polling rate in HWINFO, default is 2000ms and lower can some times yield better results but I wouldn't go excessively low.


I don't try to debate if its good or bad LLC,its just that i see LLC acting only on VCore.
It become too frustrating, offset + 0.0.435 3.9Ghz stable(15h p95) but no RAM OC.
DDR at 3200mhz stable,not CPU OC.
when i mix both i need to apply LLC to CPU to have the system stable.
Even if i do stable with LLC , tomorrow its a chance that the same setup to don't be stable.


----------



## Timur Born

Did anyone successful use CAS 13 yet? If so, at what frequency?


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 10 loops has been fine for me so far, I just do repeat tests. An "iffy" profile has failed at lower number of loops. As I do other stability tests with some length I reckon profiles are good.
> 9920 has killed 3333MHz for me on this CPU, which has had 0 issues on numerous past UEFI. Then the 1800X has also not liked it at all. Dunno why, I can only state/share what I'm experiencing.
> 
> 1st UEFI out of all released which has caused my HW regression / issues for stability.


Oh no, seriously Gup?

Man.... I am REALLY sorry to hear that bro. Bigtime.

For you especially sir, but for Ryzen in general.

I am thinking I shouldn't mess around too much more or I will see this degradation as well.


----------



## lcbbcl

Ok so i measure with a multimeter on the board probelt and now im more confused.
I tested while i was in UEFI,so offset + 0.07500 should be 1.425V but multimeter say 1.4v 1.39v.
Hw CPU SV12 TFN max 1.425,its show the theoretical value of offset+
Hw Vcore this its a sky rocket 1.439V to 1.461V
LLC its AUTO.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Oh no, seriously Gup?
> 
> Man.... I am REALLY sorry to hear that bro. Bigtime.
> 
> For you especially sir, but for Ryzen in general.
> 
> I am thinking I shouldn't mess around too much more or I will see this degradation as well.


No degradation on HW for me.

UEFI 9920 is unstable in IBT AVX on R7 1700 3.8 / 3333 Fast, same profile used as past UEFIs. When I revert to older UEFI all is fine. I'm now doing Y-Cruncher on older UEFI and then going to test UEFI 9920.

Both IBT AVX and Y-Cruncher on 1800X with latest UEFI is unstable, I did not test with older UEFI, I will be replacing R7 1700 in a day or so with 1800X and retesting it with older UEFI. As I believe 9920 affected it's stability for those stress tests.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> Ok so i measure with a multimeter on the board probelt and now im more confused.
> I tested while i was in UEFI,so offset + 0.07500 should be 1.425V but multimeter say 1.4v 1.39v.
> Hw CPU SV12 TFN max 1.425,its show the theoretical value of offset+
> Hw Vcore this its a sky rocket 1.439V to 1.461V
> LLC its AUTO.


CPU SV12 TFN MAX is a peak, in this context compare with "Current".

Also check other ProbeIt points when CPU at idle and loaded, you will see SOC, DRAM, VDDP, 1.8V, etc rise.


----------



## lcbbcl

Under load i don't have vdrop for CPU SV12 TFN with multimeter ,hw shows 1.344v and multim says 1.425v.
SOC,DDR have more accurate values compared with HW


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No degradation on HW for me.
> 
> UEFI 9920 is unstable in IBT AVX on R7 1700 3.8 / 3333 Fast, same profile used as past UEFIs. When I revert to older UEFI all is fine. I'm now doing Y-Cruncher on older UEFI and then going to test UEFI 9920.
> 
> Both IBT AVX and Y-Cruncher on 1800X with latest UEFI is unstable, I did not test with older UEFI, I will be replacing R7 1700 in a day or so with 1800X and retesting it with older UEFI. As I believe 9920 affected it's stability for those stress tests.
> CPU SV12 TFN MAX is a peak, in this context compare with "Current".
> 
> Also check other ProbeIt points when CPU at idle and loaded, you will see SOC, DRAM, VDDP, 1.8V, etc rise.


LOL, it's 5:32am here.... I need to go to bed.

This is as good a sign as any.

Glad you don't have actual deggies though bro.

Cheers!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> LOL, it's 5:32am here.... I need to go to bed.
> 
> This is as good a sign as any.
> 
> Glad you don't have actual deggies though bro.
> 
> Cheers!


Me too







.

@Timur Born

Something is defo up with UEFI 9920







.

Elmor's test UEFI.



Same profile, OS, etc, etc *but* UEFI 9920.



Thread failed.

IBT AVX on this CPU on 3.8 3333MHz failed ~40min each time on UEFI 9920.

I expect Y-Cruncher may need longer to fail on UEFI 9920, I have in the past done longer hours Y-Cruncher on this CPU / profile with older UEFIs and never seen what I'm seeing on UEFI 9920.


----------



## Mandarb

Just had cold boot issue on 9920.
Turn PC on, gets stuck, reset doesn't work. Have to switch the PSU off and back on to get it to post again. Did fail training once (3200MHz, Gskill Trident Z 2x16GB CL13).

Didn't check error code as it happened as I was scheduled to stream and I don't have a windowed case. Will do next time this happens.

Also happened on earlier revisions.


----------



## ShiftyJ

Why is it when I have let my PC idle for a few minutes and then I go to open a program or file my PC is slow to start it and kind of ramps itself up, after that its fine. Is this something to do with my SSD or a power saving feature? Never had this happen before on my old PC.

Not a question related to overclocking but you guys seem to have a lot of knowledge and it's been bugging me.


----------



## 1usmus

*I found the reason why the dual rank works with errors at a frequency of 3333. The reason for this phenomenon is thermal noise, which can not be overcome with the help of the CAD BUS terminator. When the memory has an additional airflow it works stably, when it heats up to 50 degrees, errors begin. The conclusion is simple - you need additional cooling and you need to keep within the limits of up to 1.4 volts for DRAM. Perhaps I missed something else ...*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaiKamalDoss*
> 
> [2017/07/28 04:06:30]
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [40.00]
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Auto]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Offset mode]
> VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign [-]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Offset [0.10000]
> DRAM Voltage [1.35000]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
> Trc_SM [48]
> TrrdS_SM [4]
> TrrdL_SM [6]
> Tfaw_SM [23]
> TwtrS_SM [3]
> TwtrL_SM [8]
> Twr_SM [16]
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [3]
> TwrwrScl_SM [3]
> Trfc_SM [374]
> Trfc2_SM [278]
> Trfc4_SM [171]
> Tcwl_SM [11]
> Trtp_SM [8]
> Trdwr_SM [8]
> Twrrd_SM [1]
> TwrwrSc_SM [1]
> TwrwrSd_SM [6]
> TwrwrDd_SM [6]
> TrdrdSc_SM [1]
> TrdrdSd_SM [4]
> TrdrdDd_SM [4]
> Tcke_SM [6]
> ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
> Power Down Enable [Auto]
> RttNom [RZQ/3]
> RttWr [RZQ/3]
> RttPark [RZQ/1]
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [Auto]
> VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [Auto]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Enabled]
> Sense MI Offset [272]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> CPU Current Capability [Auto]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.37500]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Enabled]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Enabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Disabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> RGB LED lighting [Disabled]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [ST3000DM001-1ER166]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> hp v220w 1100 [Auto]
> USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Auto]
> USB3_6 [Auto]
> USB3_7 [Auto]
> USB3_8 [Auto]
> USB3_9 [Auto]
> USB3_10 [Auto]
> USB2_11 [Auto]
> USB2_12 [Auto]
> USB2_13 [Auto]
> USB2_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> USB_16 [Auto]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
> CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
> W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> IOMMU [Auto]
> Remote Display Feature [Auto]
> Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Auto]
> POST Delay Time [3 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [7]
> Profile Name [Hybrid]
> Save to Profile [5]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]
> 
> [2017/07/22 20:08:50]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [111.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [1]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3403MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Auto]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM Voltage [1.45000]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
> Trc_SM [48]
> TrrdS_SM [4]
> TrrdL_SM [6]
> Tfaw_SM [23]
> TwtrS_SM [3]
> TwtrL_SM [8]
> Twr_SM [16]
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [3]
> TwrwrScl_SM [3]
> Trfc_SM [374]
> Trfc2_SM [278]
> Trfc4_SM [171]
> Tcwl_SM [11]
> Trtp_SM [8]
> Trdwr_SM [8]
> Twrrd_SM [1]
> TwrwrSc_SM [1]
> TwrwrSd_SM [6]
> TwrwrDd_SM [6]
> TrdrdSc_SM [1]
> TrdrdSd_SM [4]
> TrdrdDd_SM [4]
> Tcke_SM [6]
> ProcODT_SM [96 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Auto]
> Power Down Enable [Auto]
> RttNom [Auto]
> RttWr [Auto]
> RttPark [Auto]
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [Auto]
> VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [Auto]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Auto]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> CPU Current Capability [Auto]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.45000]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Enabled]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Enabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
> In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [ST3000DM001-1ER166]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> General UDisk 5.00 [Auto]
> USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Auto]
> USB3_6 [Auto]
> USB3_7 [Auto]
> USB3_8 [Auto]
> USB3_9 [Auto]
> USB3_10 [Auto]
> USB2_11 [Auto]
> USB2_12 [Auto]
> USB2_13 [Auto]
> USB2_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> USB_16 [Auto]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
> CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
> W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> IOMMU [Auto]
> Remote Display Feature [Auto]
> Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Auto]
> POST Delay Time [3 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [1]
> Profile Name [3403Mhz OC RAM]
> Save to Profile [5]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


geeze - use a spoiler. that is a ridiculous post.


----------



## Firefreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I was bored and tested CCX
> 
> 4+0
> 
> 
> 
> 2+2


CCX?

Twice the L3 speed?


----------



## ItsMB

Can i connect the kraken to the board and control by bios and forget the software?,Did you tried¿


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firefreak*
> 
> CCX?
> 
> Twice the L3 speed?


CCX = Core Complex

A single Ryzen CPU has 2xCCX



A single CCX has 4 cores, 4xL1 cache, 4xL2 cache and 1x 8 Mb L3 cache.



In one test I disabled one CCX and in the other I used both CCXs

Despite the popular belief that only using one CCX will improve performance, it is all the way around.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *I found the reason why the dual rank works with errors at a frequency of 3333. The reason for this phenomenon is thermal noise, which can not be overcome with the help of the CAD BUS terminator. When the memory has an additional airflow it works stably, when it heats up to 50 degrees, errors begin. The conclusion is simple - you need additional cooling and you need to keep within the limits of up to 1.4 volts for DRAM. Perhaps I missed something else ...*


Yeah.. It's really complicated. I have my dual-rank set actively cooled. There is a really fine line between too much noise and having too much resistance/poor signaling that seems to be razor thin with dual-rank kits on this platform. I suspect that the hot memory VRM has some involvement here. I want to try putting a heatsink on the mosfets to see if it does anything.

In my experience, you pretty much have to tweak the CAD Bus settings manually in order to get SoC voltage to a level that is stable enough to run. With higher SoC voltage it seems that higher resistances are needed for the CAD bus. I usually check this by running back to back tests with AIDA. If my L3 cache bandwidth is reporting garbage numbers then I know something has to be changed. Normal it's ~420GB/s and when settings are off it will often drop to 100-350 and report that during repeated tests.

As for the RAM itself, I've found that I absolutely need to increase VTTDDR for it to be stable at all. I was playing around with it on Auto last night and never once got the system to remain stable for longer than a few minutes. With my VTTDDR at .70625 I have flexibility, otherwise it will not work no matter how much DRAM voltage I throw at it. This is with my proc ODT at 80ohms, which seems to be the best setting for my kit at 3333.

Thankfully the new DRAM training scheme in 9920 has made it a lot easier to get past training and boot quickly when testing.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Yeah.. It's really complicated. I have my dual-rank set actively cooled. There is a really fine line between too much noise and having too much resistance/poor signaling that seems to be razor thin with dual-rank kits on this platform. I suspect that the hot memory VRM has some involvement here. I want to try putting a heatsink on the mosfets to see if it does anything.
> 
> In my experience, you pretty much have to tweak the CAD Bus settings manually in order to get SoC voltage to a level that is stable enough to run. With higher SoC voltage it seems that higher resistances are needed for the CAD bus. I usually check this by running back to back tests with AIDA. If my L3 cache bandwidth is reporting garbage numbers then I know something has to be changed. Normal it's ~420GB/s and when settings are off it will often drop to 100-350 and report that during repeated tests.
> 
> As for the RAM itself, I've found that I absolutely need to increase VTTDDR for it to be stable at all. I was playing around with it on Auto last night and never once got the system to remain stable for longer than a few minutes. With my VTTDDR at .70625 I have flexibility, otherwise it will not work no matter how much DRAM voltage I throw at it. This is with my proc ODT at 80ohms, which seems to be the best setting for my kit at 3333.
> 
> Thankfully the new DRAM training scheme in 9920 has made it a lot easier to get past training and boot quickly when testing.


Please , write your settings...









CAD BUS, rtt, CLDO_VDDP, VTTDDR , Vram/vbootram and timings


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *I found the reason why the dual rank works with errors at a frequency of 3333. The reason for this phenomenon is thermal noise, which can not be overcome with the help of the CAD BUS terminator. When the memory has an additional airflow it works stably, when it heats up to 50 degrees, errors begin. The conclusion is simple - you need additional cooling and you need to keep within the limits of up to 1.4 volts for DRAM. Perhaps I missed something else ...*


The difference between 3200MT/s and 3333MT/s is 66MHz. The applied voltage at 1.4V is so high for this frequency, even 1.35V for RAM running at 3200MT/s is high. I tried to find out how low voltage can I run my RAM stable at 3200MT/s, please notice that this is the RAM only (my RAM is dual rank):



It only needs 1.26V to run fully stable, lets say 0.04V more is needed so It can play well with CPU and the memory controller, that is 1.3V total at 3200MT/s, do we need 0.1V to ramp the RAM up by 66MHz to 3333MT/s? This does not make any sense to me.

When you mentioned cooling the RAM, were you cooling the RAM or the whole RAM area, which includes the RAM current delivery components too?

CAD terminations helps tuning the signal, but can't help with so noisy signals, and electronic components are most noisy/uncontrolled when they are hot and out of specs.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) seems AOK, some members have compared it against DMM readings at socket. I use basically the MAX read to know where I am for voltage headroom left. SOC Voltage (SVI2 TFN) also seems AOK. As to granularity of the SVI2 TFN read backs I have no idea, @Mumak would probably be able to state.


SVI2 telemetry has granularity of 6.25 mV.


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> The difference between 3200MT/s and 3333MT/s is 66MHz. The applied voltage at 1.4V is so high for this frequency, even 1.35V for RAM running at 3200MT/s is high. I tried to find out how low voltage can I run my RAM stable at 3200MT/s, please notice that this is the RAM only (my RAM is dual rank):
> 
> 
> 
> It only needs 1.26V to run fully stable, lets say 0.04V more is needed so It can play well with CPU and the memory controller, that is 1.3V total at 3200MT/s, do we need 0.1V to ramp the RAM up by 66MHz to 3333MT/s? This does not make any sense to me.
> 
> When you mentioned cooling the RAM, were you cooling the RAM or the whole RAM area, which includes the RAM current delivery components too?
> 
> CAD terminations helps tuning the signal, but can't help with so noisy signals, and electronic components are most noisy/uncontrolled when they are hot and out of specs.


Populate on a1b1 with 80 prdct and all CAD and RZQ on auto and check. Just need to use the proper Procdt for your density Bdie kit and increase or decrease the impedance combo with the population and you will avoid all thet noise problems if you use the default CAD and Rzq values for your rated kit speed. 80 a1b1 combo impedance is lower than 80 a2b2, and higher than 68 A2b2. These should have infludence on which is your proper VTT this is the reason i found stable a1b1 at same speed, same timmings but need diferent voltages VDIMM/VSOC/VTTAUTO.Bdie, theres an The Stilt post suggesting this some weeks ago more or less explained.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> The difference between 3200MT/s and 3333MT/s is 66MHz. The applied voltage at 1.4V is so high for this frequency, even 1.35V for RAM running at 3200MT/s is high.


Not that I'm trying to start an argument here, but are you sure about that? If that's the case, why does pretty much EVERY set of ram sticks over 3000mhz have a default voltage of 1.35v for XMP profiles? That's a widely accepted spec for DDR4 it seems, at least at the higher RAM speeds.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMB*
> 
> Populate on a1b1 with 80 prdct and all CAD and RZQ on auto and check. Just need to use the proper Procdt for your density Bdie kit and increase or decrease the impedance combo with the population and you will avoid all thet noise problems if you use the default CAD and Rzq values for your rated kit speed. 80 a1b1 combo impedance is lower than 80 a2b2, and higher than 68 A2b2. These should have infludence on which is your proper VTT this is the reason i found stable a1b1 at same speed, same timmings but need diferent voltages VDIMM/VSOC/VTTAUTO.Bdie, theres an The Stilt post suggesting this some weeks ago more or less explained.


My RAM is not a B-die, so leaving Rtt at default settings will result boot fail at 3200MT/s, and using PROCODT higher than 68 ohm will make them unstable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Not that I'm trying to start an argument here, but are you sure about that? If that's the case, why does pretty much EVERY set of ram sticks over 3000mhz have a default voltage of 1.35v for XMP profiles? That's a widely accepted spec for DDR4 it seems, at least at the higher RAM speeds.


For stability reasons. Thousands of RAM sticks are manufactured but are not the same, some will get stable at 1.3V others at 1.25V and so on, but they should all be stable at 1.35V.
Using your argument means that this RAM: http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-lpx-8gb-2x4gb-ddr4-dram-4000mhz-c19-memory-kit-red-cmk8gx4m2b4000c19r should need 1.5V at least to be stable, comparing any RAM at 3200MT/s = 1600MHz at 1.35V vs this RAM at 4000MT/s = 2000MHz but it only needs 1.35V.

I hope this answer your question.


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> My RAM is not a B-die, so leaving Rtt at default settings will result boot fail at 3200MT/s, and using PROCODT higher than 68 ohm will make them unstable.


Bdie or not try to play with prodct on slots if you dont have 4 sticks. Just if you want or you didint try, maybe you dont need to tweak that hard. If youre unstable in 68 a2b2 maybe you can 80 a1b1 without tweaking the rest default values, or not, i quote to you but is aplied to all.
For me 96 is unstable sometimes on a2b2, 80 is more stable than 96 in a2b2, but 80 is more stable on a1b1 at tight timings. I dont think is a bdie problem but can be applied to all kits i think, or maybe not cause they dont have that sensibility. I dont think my system is special but i think that procdt is for your kit, number of dimms, vtt and cpu specific, and rzq and CAD is just to tweak for OC at more than your rated kit speed.My system for example never boot if i make strange changes on rzqs, only boot proplerly on auto if i dont move procdt and voltage, and same with CADs for the same speed.


----------



## elmor

New beta BIOS 1501

* Workaround for some CPUs stuck at 22x ratio if using override voltage
* Fixes PCIEX4 Bandwidth setting getting lost after power is removed
* Same DRAM boot behavior as 1403 (no cold boot fix)
* Same DRAM profiles as in 9920
* Still has the Vcore value issue when booting with Offset Mode and switching to Manual Mode

Crosshair VI Hero 1501 SHA256 EDE223DC6897B7199C93D9985E28B7A2CD1B8A8DB2DCBF3D3555A521DB4F045D
Crosshair VI Hero Wifi AC 1501 SHA256 0D9F51F43AA3A56A4AC984B11A52F58451B76F8A7CCB9A04E1C3194231C9D4DA


----------



## dook43

I require 96 ProcODT to work at all past 2400. Dual rank B die CL16 3200 here.

Edit: been using a2b2 since install.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> My RAM is not a B-die, so leaving Rtt at default settings will result boot fail at 3200MT/s, and using PROCODT higher than 68 ohm will make them unstable.
> For stability reasons. Thousands of RAM sticks are manufactured but are not the same, some will get stable at 1.3V others at 1.25V and so on, but they should all be stable at 1.35V.
> Using your argument means that this RAM: http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-lpx-8gb-2x4gb-ddr4-dram-4000mhz-c19-memory-kit-red-cmk8gx4m2b4000c19r should need 1.5V at least to be stable, comparing any RAM at 3200MT/s = 1600MHz at 1.35V vs this RAM at 4000MT/s = 2000MHz but it only needs 1.35V.
> 
> I hope this answer your question.


DOH, I misread your post completely. I thought you were talking RAM speeds. I just noticed the MT/s after the numbers.







I thought you were saying that to run at 3200+ RAM speed, 1.35V was too much voltage. One of these days, I WILL learn to read properly before posting!!!! Sorry man!


----------



## kaseki

*Memory peak experiment*

Possibly relevant to the present memory topic, last night I tried to determine the extent of the CLDO-VDDP 910 mV memory peak (inverse of a memory hole) that I have when operating at 3333. (This is the memory peak I am presently using; there is another in the 600 mV region, and maybe one past 950 mV, not yet explored.

The test was to evaluate for my present base parameters (previously listed, but repeated below for convenience) the effect of changing CLDO_VDDP around my baseline of 910 mV. Initial testing was to determine the range of training success (no F9) and the range of POST and BOOT success. As it happens, certain degradations to Linux became apparent which shortened the testing needed.

Note that it was not certain that 910 was the apex of the memory peak, as it had been selected from a low resolution map of the F9 territory. The results of last night suggest 910 mV is close, and that the true peak is likely not lower than 908 mV or higher than 912 mV.


I did not find any F9s during this testing, but I did not go beyond voltages that showed other defects upon booting.
I found POSTing could occur over at least the range of 885 mV to 927 mV.
I found booting could also occur over this range, BUT, when I induced a restart from the Mint login screen, hang-ups could occur when a few mV outside of the region of 890 mV to 924 mV.
I ran GSAT for an hour at each of 901 mV and 919 mV. These passed. This result shows that for present settings, such as VDIMM = 1.375V, the operational range seems to be at least 910 +/- 9 mV. This is better than when my memory voltages were 1.41V, as then deviating +/- 5 mV would cause GSAT errors.
Of course, experimenting with even lower DRAM voltages (ref. @Ramad recent comment) is still a useful direction to try, as well as tightening timings (@1usmus values for example).



Spoiler: Tentative baseline settings


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> DOH, I misread your post completely. I thought you were talking RAM speeds. I just noticed the MT/s after the numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were saying that to run at 3200+ RAM speed, 1.35V was too much voltage. One of these days, I WILL learn to read properly before posting!!!! Sorry man!


No problem, it happens to me too.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMB*
> 
> Bdie or not try to play with prodct on slots if you dont have 4 sticks. Just if you want or you didint try, maybe you dont need to tweak that hard. If youre unstable in 68 a2b2 maybe you can 80 a1b1 without tweaking the rest default values, or not, i quote to you but is aplied to all.
> For me 96 is unstable sometimes on a2b2, 80 is more stable than 96 in a2b2, but 80 is more stable on a1b1 at tight timings. I dont think is a bdie problem but can be applied to all kits i think, or maybe not cause they dont have that sensibility. I dont think my system is special but i think that procdt is for your kit, number of dimms, vtt and cpu specific, and rzq and CAD is just to tweak for OC at more than your rated kit speed.My system for example never boot if i make strange changes on rzqs, only boot proplerly on auto if i dont move procdt and voltage, and same with CADs for the same speed.


Please read where I stand on the subject of these settings. If you have the time then here are some of my posts which should sum up and you will see the progress too:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/19830#post_26164578

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/20930#post_26183912

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/21620#post_26196940

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/21790#post_26199034

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/24420#post_26246034


----------



## neoark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> New beta BIOS 1501
> 
> * Workaround for some CPUs stuck at 22x ratio if using override voltage
> * Fixes PCIEX4 Bandwidth setting getting lost after power is removed
> * Same DRAM boot behavior as 1403 (no cold boot fix)
> * Same DRAM profiles as in 9920
> * Still has the Vcore value issue when booting with Offset Mode and switching to Manual Mode
> 
> Crosshair VI Hero 1501 SHA256 EDE223DC6897B7199C93D9985E28B7A2CD1B8A8DB2DCBF3D3555A521DB4F045D
> Crosshair VI Hero Wifi AC 1501 SHA256 0D9F51F43AA3A56A4AC984B11A52F58451B76F8A7CCB9A04E1C3194231C9D4DA


Is Corsair ver 5.39 ram timings now supported?


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMB*
> 
> 80 a1b1 combo impedance is lower than 80 a2b2, and higher than 68 A2b2. These should have infludence on which is your proper VTT this is the reason i found stable a1b1 at same speed, same timmings but need diferent voltages VDIMM/VSOC/VTTAUTO.Bdie, theres an The Stilt post suggesting this some weeks ago more or less explained.


I could see potential for A1/B1 vs A2/B2 making a difference because the memory VRM is located right next to B2 and gets up to 50C+ under load if there isn't much air hitting it. Given the sensitivity of all the signals it seems like that could throw something off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Please , write your settings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAD BUS, rtt, CLDO_VDDP, VTTDDR , Vram/vbootram and timings


I was running tight timings and different settings with 1403 (3333 14-13-13-13-28), but I had to change them due to weird USB issues







.

On 9920 at the moment I'm running:

TridentZ 2x16GB - rated 3200C14
Slots A2/B2
3333 Divider
14-14-14-34-48-1T
Subtimings are mostly the same as The Stilt's fast 3333 SR subtimings, except tRFC is 320.
GDM enabled, BGS on
CLDO VDDP on Auto works fine at 3333 for me, but must be adjusted to boot at 3200
Vcore Offset: +0.6250
40x P0 multiplier applied via ZenStates
SoC voltage: 1.15V (HWInfo/BIOS: 1.13V)
SoC LLC: Level 3 (this eliminates vdroop shown in HWInfo, but I need to check with DMM)
DRAM voltage: 1.375V (HWInfo/BIOS: 1.373V idle, 1.395V load)
DRAM boot voltage: 1.375V (might not be necessary, but I was tweaking this when messing around with CLDO VDDP)
VTTDDR: 0.70625
Proc ODT: 80ohms
CAD Bus: 30-30-40-60
RttNom: RZQ/3, RttWr: RZQ/3, RttPark: RZQ/1
I have not run long stress tests with these settings yet. I played Overwatch for a long time last night though, and had multiple crashes before setting my VTTDDR to 0.7V. After that I played for 3 hours with no issues, and for the first time ever I was able to use my Logitech G900 mouse wirelessly without stuttering. I also had no discernible input lag, which has been a constant problem for me when adjusting my RAM timings and speed.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dook43*
> 
> I require 96 ProcODT to work at all past 2400. Dual rank B die CL16 3200 here.
> 
> Edit: been using a2b2 since install.


I did too until adjusting the CAD Bus settings. I would try that if you're having any issues. 20-20-40-60 seems to work well for 3200, but only with SoC voltage set to 1.10 or lower and procODT anywhere between 60-80. I'm using 30-30-40-60 with 1.15V SoC. I could never get my system stable with ProcODT at 96, but if it works for you it's fine.


----------



## SaiKamalDoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


I was using firefox and edit option were missing. Now I have changed it and attached it as text file.. sorry about that. I was in a hurry. it was 4:30am..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dook43*
> 
> I require 96 ProcODT to work at all past 2400. Dual rank B die CL16 3200 here.
> 
> Edit: been using a2b2 since install.


you can try this.. http://www.overclock.net/attachments/49302


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> SVI2 telemetry has granularity of 6.25 mV.


Thanks, +rep







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> New beta BIOS 1501
> 
> * Workaround for some CPUs stuck at 22x ratio if using override voltage
> * Fixes PCIEX4 Bandwidth setting getting lost after power is removed
> * Same DRAM boot behavior as 1403 (no cold boot fix)
> * Same DRAM profiles as in 9920
> * Still has the Vcore value issue when booting with Offset Mode and switching to Manual Mode
> 
> Crosshair VI Hero 1501 SHA256 EDE223DC6897B7199C93D9985E28B7A2CD1B8A8DB2DCBF3D3555A521DB4F045D
> Crosshair VI Hero Wifi AC 1501 SHA256 0D9F51F43AA3A56A4AC984B11A52F58451B76F8A7CCB9A04E1C3194231C9D4DA


I'm assuming then this not have what 9920 has, in context where it does not hold an OC, which has had no issues on 9943, 1401, 1403, 1403-SP42M and the test UEFI you gave me.

I'm not at home, but wife confirmed the R7 1700 3.8 3333 Fast profile failed Y-Cruncher on 9920. Just like IBT AVX custom 13312MB.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I'm assuming then this not have what 9920 has, in context where it does not hold an OC, which has had no issues on 9943, 1401, 1403, 1403-SP42M and the test UEFI you gave me.
> 
> I'm not at home, but wife confirmed the R7 1700 3.8 3333 Fast profile failed Y-Cruncher on 9920. Just like IBT AVX custom 13312MB.


I took it as having no long boot sequence that attempts to resolve the cold boot issue. Everything else looks the same. Unsure why 9920 failed you though compared to 1403.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> New beta BIOS 1501
> 
> * Workaround for some CPUs stuck at 22x ratio if using override voltage
> * Fixes PCIEX4 Bandwidth setting getting lost after power is removed
> * Same DRAM boot behavior as 1403 (no cold boot fix)
> * Same DRAM profiles as in 9920
> * Still has the Vcore value issue when booting with Offset Mode and switching to Manual Mode
> 
> Crosshair VI Hero 1501 SHA256 EDE223DC6897B7199C93D9985E28B7A2CD1B8A8DB2DCBF3D3555A521DB4F045D
> Crosshair VI Hero Wifi AC 1501 SHA256 0D9F51F43AA3A56A4AC984B11A52F58451B76F8A7CCB9A04E1C3194231C9D4DA


Is it being internally debated whether or not the long boot sequence (to combat cold boot) should be universally adopted? I'll test this when I get home, but will most likely set boot attempts to 3 just in case.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Is it being internally debated whether or not the long boot sequence (to combat cold boot) should be universally adopted? I'll test this when I get home, but will most likely set boot attempts to 3 just in case.


Im at 14-15sec boot time for BIOS (the rest is pretty quick since im on an SSD), i dont think fixing the occasional cold boot is worth the extra BIOS time like 902 used to be lol. For me i just turn it on and grab a cold one then come back to it, i have it set to 3 anyways and its been fine. Sometimes it takes 1 try sometimes 2, its never failed. Problem i have though, not sure if this is going to destroy my water pump lol.


----------



## hurricane28

another new Beta BIOS? My PC runs like a champ now...


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> another new Beta BIOS? My PC runs like a champ now...


Your champion did a stability test for 7 8h?mine also work good,but its not stable


----------



## hurricane28

Mine is stable yes. Boot times are very fast and i have no issues so far as i know. I've been playing games for a pretty long time as this platform is smooth as silk in most games and i can't stop now lol.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Is it being internally debated whether or not the long boot sequence (to combat cold boot) should be universally adopted? I'll test this when I get home, but will most likely set boot attempts to 3 just in case.


Can you point me to the BIOS location for the boot attempts? I've looked for it several times and can't seem to find it in 1403 (even though I know it's there).


----------



## virpz

Anyone care to explain what is the Sense MI skew for ?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Can you point me to the BIOS location for the boot attempts? I've looked for it several times and can't seem to find it in 1403 (even though I know it's there).


Its been in different places depending on the bios version. I believe for 9920 its under DDR timings now.


----------



## datspike

I just want to warn people wanting to lap their heatspreaders - do this only if you lack a good contact between the CPU at the cooler.
You can obviously check that with something really straight as in example a metal ruler.
My new Thermalright Le Grand Macho was defect (concave af) and I have requested for the warranty - a new one incoming.


Spoiler: Meanwhile you can see my cooler mid-lapped :)






Will do lapping once again because now I have a convex cooler








The Macho has a weird center of gravity and it is really hard to do lapping nice on this cooler.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> I could see potential for A1/B1 vs A2/B2 making a difference because the memory VRM is located right next to B2 and gets up to 50C+ under load if there isn't much air hitting it. Given the sensitivity of all the signals it seems like that could throw something off.
> I was running tight timings and different settings with 1403 (3333 14-13-13-13-28), but I had to change them due to weird USB issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> On 9920 at the moment I'm running:
> 
> TridentZ 2x16GB - rated 3200C14
> Slots A2/B2
> 3333 Divider
> 14-14-14-34-48-1T
> Subtimings are mostly the same as The Stilt's fast 3333 SR subtimings, except tRFC is 320.
> GDM enabled, BGS on
> CLDO VDDP on Auto works fine at 3333 for me, but must be adjusted to boot at 3200
> Vcore Offset: +0.6250
> 40x P0 multiplier applied via ZenStates
> SoC voltage: 1.15V (HWInfo/BIOS: 1.13V)
> SoC LLC: Level 3 (this eliminates vdroop shown in HWInfo, but I need to check with DMM)
> DRAM voltage: 1.375V (HWInfo/BIOS: 1.373V idle, 1.395V load)
> DRAM boot voltage: 1.375V (might not be necessary, but I was tweaking this when messing around with CLDO VDDP)
> VTTDDR: 0.70625
> Proc ODT: 80ohms
> CAD Bus: 30-30-40-60
> RttNom: RZQ/3, RttWr: RZQ/3, RttPark: RZQ/1
> I have not run long stress tests with these settings yet. I played Overwatch for a long time last night though, and had multiple crashes before setting my VTTDDR to 0.7V. After that I played for 3 hours with no issues, and for the first time ever I was able to use my Logitech G900 mouse wirelessly without stuttering. I also had no discernible input lag, which has been a constant problem for me when adjusting my RAM timings and speed.


You run for example MemTest 2.5? pls RTC image


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> No problem, it happens to me too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please read where I stand on the subject of these settings. If you have the time then here are some of my posts which should sum up and you will see the progress too:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/19830#post_26164578
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/20930#post_26183912
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/21620#post_26196940
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/21790#post_26199034
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/24420#post_26246034


Dude dont make me read again all the thread







,i know your work, is good i follow the thread i know youre a fighter. Keep it up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> I could see potential for A1/B1 vs A2/B2 making a difference because the memory VRM is located right next to B2 and gets up to 50C+ under load if there isn't much air hitting it. Given the sensitivity of all the signals it seems like that could throw something off.


Could be it add reason to the 1usmus theory.


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> @RS87
> 
> My RAM could be Samsung E-die, that is because I´m not sure. remnants can boot @3200 using 14-16-16-16-32, but I can´t, so I may have an E-die or maybe a D-die, or Hynix IC´s. There is no way for me to find out unless I remove the heatspreaders and void the warranty, which I´m not going to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I´m sure remnants can help you with the subtimings and other settings because you have the same RAM, I guess.


Simple, are you using single rank or dual rank sticks?

If you ram is Single Ranked + can't go lower than C16 at 3200MHz then it is either Hynix M-die or Micron D9TBH, haaaarrdly Sammy B-die.

If you ram is Dual Ranked + can't go lower than C16 at 3200MHz it can be pretty any anything not that is *not* 1 gigabit chips.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> *Memory peak experiment*
> 
> Possibly relevant to the present memory topic, last night I tried to determine the extent of the CLDO-VDDP 910 mV memory peak (inverse of a memory hole) that I have when operating at 3333. (This is the memory peak I am presently using; there is another in the 600 mV region, and maybe one past 950 mV, not yet explored.
> 
> The test was to evaluate for my present base parameters (previously listed, but repeated below for convenience) the effect of changing CLDO_VDDP around my baseline of 910 mV. Initial testing was to determine the range of training success (no F9) and the range of POST and BOOT success. As it happens, certain degradations to Linux became apparent which shortened the testing needed.
> 
> Note that it was not certain that 910 was the apex of the memory peak, as it had been selected from a low resolution map of the F9 territory. The results of last night suggest 910 mV is close, and that the true peak is likely not lower than 908 mV or higher than 912 mV.
> 
> 
> I did not find any F9s during this testing, but I did not go beyond voltages that showed other defects upon booting.
> I found POSTing could occur over at least the range of 885 mV to 927 mV.
> I found booting could also occur over this range, BUT, when I induced a restart from the Mint login screen, hang-ups could occur when a few mV outside of the region of 890 mV to 924 mV.
> I ran GSAT for an hour at each of 901 mV and 919 mV. These passed. This result shows that for present settings, such as VDIMM = 1.375V, the operational range seems to be at least 910 +/- 9 mV. This is better than when my memory voltages were 1.41V, as then deviating +/- 5 mV would cause GSAT errors.
> Of course, experimenting with even lower DRAM voltages (ref. @Ramad recent comment) is still a useful direction to try, as well as tightening timings (@1usmus values for example).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tentative baseline settings


Interesting.

I run CLDO_VDDP at 800/880 for 3466 and 3600 and 910 for 3200.

If I leave it at 910 for 3466 or 3600 I get F9's and can't post.


----------



## Mandarb

Right, PC got stuck on bootlogo, LED said 0d. Reset made it start up properly.

Running 9920.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> Simple, are you using single rank or dual rank sticks?
> 
> If you ram is Single Ranked + can't go lower than C16 at 3200MHz then it is either Hynix M-die or Micron D9TBH, haaaarrdly Sammy B-die.
> 
> If you ram is Dual Ranked + can't go lower than C16 at 3200MHz it can be pretty any anything not that is *not* 1 gigabit chips.


They are Patriot Viper Elite 2x 8GiB @3200MT/s, dual rank sticks, nor Taiphoon or AIDA64 shows the IC's code, timings 16-18-18-18--36. It does not bother me that they are dual rank or that I don't know the IC's code, and they react very well to increase or decrease their voltage. Other users may not like them, but I know the way they react to voltages and frequencies, and have zero problems with them.
Did not try lowering primary timings below the defaults on 3200 yet.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> You run for example MemTest 2.5? pls RTC image


I've done some short runs of AIDA, mainly testing cache only because it generates maximum heat and fails quickly. I'll test more once I get a chance.


Spoiler: RTC and CPU-Z


----------



## kazama

maybe something related to fast start in windows or bios? is totally ramdon
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> New beta BIOS 1501
> 
> * Workaround for some CPUs stuck at 22x ratio if using override voltage
> * Fixes PCIEX4 Bandwidth setting getting lost after power is removed
> * Same DRAM boot behavior as 1403 (no cold boot fix)
> * Same DRAM profiles as in 9920
> * Still has the Vcore value issue when booting with Offset Mode and switching to Manual Mode
> 
> Crosshair VI Hero 1501 SHA256 EDE223DC6897B7199C93D9985E28B7A2CD1B8A8DB2DCBF3D3555A521DB4F045D
> Crosshair VI Hero Wifi AC 1501 SHA256 0D9F51F43AA3A56A4AC984B11A52F58451B76F8A7CCB9A04E1C3194231C9D4DA


Why not cold boot fix? is a must have at least for me, +4 months with cold boots and restarts is enough for me.And 9920 fixed it.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I took it as having no long boot sequence that attempts to resolve the cold boot issue. Everything else looks the same. Unsure why 9920 failed you though compared to 1403.


Yep extra training resolves boot issue. This is how the test UEFI that Elmor gave is also, I have 0 cold boot issues or stability issues.

Post 24674 showed Y-Cruncher pass 1hr 40min, this CPU has passed Y-Cruncher for 9hrs on a lower offset (+162mV) at that time I was on 3200MHz, as you may recall had cold boot issues then on older UEFIs. Later as AGESA 1.0.0.6 UEFI allowed 3333MHz I used that. SO I know this CPU well and as you know did a lot of stress testing to tweak settings to resolve cold boot. I found no resolution until Elmor gave me the test UEFI.

As you know I have perfected the 3.8 3333 Fast profile that I can set base profile and jump to OC with 0 issues. Doesn't matter if PSU has active power or not, prior to booting the OC profile does not fail.

Prior to leaving home, ~37min in Y-Cruncher still has low usage on thread 5, like the ~16min in screenie in post 24674.



Now here is the error'd Y-Cruncher on UEFI 9920.



The OC did not pass 1hr 40 min, it failed within 1hr 10min. Where as test UEFI and any other prior UEFI is not an issue. Again IBT AVX fails on 9920, where as any other prior UEFI not an issue.

I also believe the problems I had on the 1800X was also down to using 9920. I ploughed so much voltage at that chip, ~1.45V, SOC 1.125V, VDIMM 1.41V. I have had better RAM MHz and stability on past UEFI's with my R7 1700, so know the mobo and RAM can do this and with lower voltage then I ploughed at the 1800X.

Tomorrow I plan to reinstall 1800X, if that stabilises 3333MHz fast and 3466 on an older UEFI then that will be two differing CPUs that suck on UEFI 9920.


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> They are Patriot Viper Elite 2x 8GiB @3200MT/s, dual rank sticks, nor Taiphoon or AIDA64 shows the IC's code, timings 16-18-18-18--36. It does not bother me that they are dual rank or that I don't know the IC's code, and they react very well to increase or decrease their voltage. Other users may not like them, but I know the way they react to voltages and frequencies, and have zero problems with them.
> Did not try lowering primary timings below the defaults on 3200 yet.


Likely samsung E-die's based, 3200 is a good result for DR memory.
Yeah, the sammys are good with that, after some tweaking I managed to stabilize mine at 15-15-15-3600, 1.35V and I can down volt to 3200 and 1.24V


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> *Memory peak experiment*
> 
> Possibly relevant to the present memory topic, last night I tried to determine the extent of the CLDO-VDDP 910 mV memory peak (inverse of a memory hole) that I have when operating at 3333. (This is the memory peak I am presently using; there is another in the 600 mV region, and maybe one past 950 mV, not yet explored.
> 
> The test was to evaluate for my present base parameters (previously listed, but repeated below for convenience) the effect of changing CLDO_VDDP around my baseline of 910 mV. Initial testing was to determine the range of training success (no F9) and the range of POST and BOOT success. As it happens, certain degradations to Linux became apparent which shortened the testing needed.
> 
> Note that it was not certain that 910 was the apex of the memory peak, as it had been selected from a low resolution map of the F9 territory. The results of last night suggest 910 mV is close, and that the true peak is likely not lower than 908 mV or higher than 912 mV.
> 
> 
> I did not find any F9s during this testing, but I did not go beyond voltages that showed other defects upon booting.
> I found POSTing could occur over at least the range of 885 mV to 927 mV.
> I found booting could also occur over this range, BUT, when I induced a restart from the Mint login screen, hang-ups could occur when a few mV outside of the region of 890 mV to 924 mV.
> I ran GSAT for an hour at each of 901 mV and 919 mV. These passed. This result shows that for present settings, such as VDIMM = 1.375V, the operational range seems to be at least 910 +/- 9 mV. This is better than when my memory voltages were 1.41V, as then deviating +/- 5 mV would cause GSAT errors.
> Of course, experimenting with even lower DRAM voltages (ref. @Ramad recent comment) is still a useful direction to try, as well as tightening timings (@1usmus values for example).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tentative baseline settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> I run CLDO_VDDP at 800/880 for 3466 and 3600 and 910 for 3200.
> 
> If I leave it at 910 for 3466 or 3600 I get F9's and can't post.
Click to expand...

I ran mine on default (950?) for 3200.


----------



## lcbbcl

Wow and wow again,its first time when i am scared about beta uefi.
So i test myself something about CPU OC stability using option from DIGI+ and its was as i suspected,default stable almost 3h. Changing Cpu Current Capability and Cpu Power Phase Control gived me Q8 in 30min,anyway now come the good part,i did a reset,pc post i press delete and when i entered uefi my coolermaster 280 pro shutdown,no light,no fans spinning







so no more stress test for me overnight.
It was like a fake shutdown duno how to explain better,i think that the board light stop for 1 sec also.


----------



## gupsterg

@matthew87

Sorry chap was a busy day and not had chance again to look at your log. I was just about to set my rig on a overnight stress test, I launched HWiNFO and prior to doing anything you'll see core 1 reach 2.5GHz.



Then I pressed "prt sc", opened Paint and saved it, grabbed another and now you see differing cores had hit 3.8GHz. So for me on my R7 1700, even with a PState 0 OC I see intermediate clocks between PState 0 (highest) and PState 2 (idle).



Single cores do seem to be boosting to xyz.


----------



## kaseki

Just finished an hour of GSAT on my baseline settings -- for the first time leaving an audio source running (Pandora) to see if there was any disruption either way. GSAT found zero errors; I could hear no change in the music from before to during GSAT. Ryzen, Asus, and/or Mint seems to be doing a good job thread scheduling. Kudosi to all who deserve them.

Ode to a beta BIOS
_....
And when she was good, she was very, very good,
But when she was bad she was horrid._

-- Longwordfellow


----------



## Frikencio

After 5 hours and DRAM at 50ºC it didn't fail.


----------



## toxick

Fully stable.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> After 5 hours and DRAM at 50ºC it didn't fail.


And your DRAM and voltage configuration is?


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> And your DRAM and voltage configuration is?


1.4V
2x8 B-Die


----------



## SaiKamalDoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toxick*
> 
> Fully stable.


2x8GB single rank Kit I assume ??

@harrysun

Shipping arrived with additional F4-3200C14D-32GTZ kit...

Now I have 64GB of F4-3200C14D

I had to reset bios to default as it wont boot with your nor my settings anything above 2800mhz...

I ended up resetting bios to default and started from scratch and did the basic config that you posted for voltage which allows me to use ProcODT_SM [60 ohm] instead of ProcODT_SM [96 ohm] and enabled CPU loadline calib to 1... it booted up nicely with 3200mhz ok ok timing...

Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign [-]
- VDDSOC Voltage Offset [0.10000]
DRAM Voltage [1.35000]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.37500]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
Trc_SM [48]
TrrdS_SM [4]
TrrdL_SM [6]
RttNom [RZQ/3]
RttWr [RZQ/3]
RttPark [RZQ/1]


----------



## FractalCode

@doorbot
@elmor

Reached my pm limit so have to talk to you here.

My ram is g skill trident z rgb 3600 16gb c16. F4-3600C16D-16GTZR.

I have one stick unrecognized and one stick working, though the working stick shows 7.93gb available so I think I'm getting the full memory from it. I'm trying to make sure the SPD is the problem before I buy TB a license. Some applications can see both ram sticks but show only 8gb of ram (bios, memtest, cpuz). TB seems glitchy b/c either stick in the B2 slot shows up as corrupt while the A2 slot shows CRC Okay.

No matter what I try, I can't post above 2133mhz. I've been trying to figure this out all day and am at my wit's end. I really appreciate your (and anyone else's) help. If anyone can somehow obtain a binary dump of my ram, that would be amazing. I can download the spd dump in .thb format from Thaiphoon Burner, but it makes you to pay to obtain a binary format. Is there some sort of software that would let me convert it?


----------



## dorbot

First check that your Rams SPD data has actually been corrupted. I think you can do that in the free version of Thaiphoon using the comparator. Or CPUz or in the bios or with elmors tool.

Your Ram is the same as mine. I will see if I can dig out a dump I made before or see if I can find elmors tool.

My set is running at 3200 cl14 @1.35 volts. If I try anything above that it wont boot but I have tried typing in all subtimings but have given up because became sick of long beeps on boot and I lack the patience.

Still hoping a new agesa will make things easier.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FractalCode*
> 
> @doorbot
> @elmor
> 
> Reached my pm limit so have to talk to you here.
> 
> My ram is g skill trident z rgb 3600 16gb c16. F4-3600C16D-16GTZR.
> 
> I have one stick unrecognized and one stick working, though the working stick shows 7.93gb available so I think I'm getting the full memory from it. I'm trying to make sure the SPD is the problem before I buy TB a license. Some applications can see both ram sticks but show only 8gb of ram (bios, memtest, cpuz). TB seems glitchy b/c either stick in the B2 slot shows up as corrupt while the A2 slot shows CRC Okay.
> 
> No matter what I try, I can't post above 2133mhz. I've been trying to figure this out all day and am at my wit's end. I really appreciate your (and anyone else's) help. If anyone can somehow obtain a binary dump of my ram, that would be amazing. I can download the spd dump in .thb format from Thaiphoon Burner, but it makes you to pay to obtain a binary format. Is there some sort of software that would let me convert it?


This one?



https://mega.nz/#!61o3zZqS!LBxeK_2DWgwgVuzNWZOlp2A5AG8BhyBhmp76KMEqDa8


----------



## hotstocks

Does anyone know if updating Windows 10 to the Creators version causes less freezing or crashing problems or more than just leaving it at current version. I am thinking about updating, but heard bad rumors about Ryzen and Creators. True or not true for stability?


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Does anyone know if updating Windows 10 to the Creators version causes less freezing or crashing problems or more than just leaving it at current version. I am thinking about updating, but heard bad rumors about Ryzen and Creators. True or not true for stability?


Didn't get any BSOD or Restarts. Everything works flawlessly.


----------



## dorbot

Yeah I think so, but there is a page in thaiphoon somewhere that compares your sticks and highlights in red all the differences. Or you can save a dump from the database to a file and then compare to a local scan of your sticks.

There should be no red. My sticks looked very red.....

Or use elmors tool to perform a CRC check I think it is.

Anyway heres the dump I made before, using elmors SPD tool just after repairing them using thaiphoon.

F4-3600C16-8GTZR-SPD binary dump.

https://1drv.ms/u/s!AlLq7afQrvi130lLVzDmIBDENEJ-

Still not got the courage to use Aura.....lol. But peeps seem to think its safe now...


----------



## finalheaven

@elmor

Up and running with *Bios 1501*. Everything appears stable. I left boot attempts to auto for now and will see if I have problems with cold boot/restarts.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

New BIOS 1501 (my own highlights)

Temps are not right (should be ~20deg. is 40 deg. Skew OFF not helping In HWinfo is 7 deg. but its known AMD bug so I know that is ~20deg)
P-State + 105FSB not working at all -> CPU stuck at 2830MHz lol should be ~3990-4005MHz at 1.373-1.417v
No luck with more than 2940MHz on my RAM (2800 + 105FSB is in the similar spot as in March lolZ)










I will Flash BIOS in September-october Next Time









THX for Your cooperation (IMO DDR4 is DDR4







)


----------



## FractalCode

@Frikencio

Yeah, that's the one.

@doorbot

I checked and, from what I can tell, there doesn't seem to be corruption unless I use the Comparator tool in Thiaphoon Burner and switch to the B2 slot. Then it shows a lot of red. But I'm unsure if it's a glitch because when I switch back to slot A2, it stays the same even though it looked fine at first. Also, it won't let me choose a relevant SPD to compare anymore. It worked fine last time. Bizarre. Seems pretty glitch. I just don't know what else it could be. You're literally the only one I could find who had an unrecognized stick with the same mobo and ram as me.

Anyway, thanks so much for the dump file. Might as well give it a shot (that is, if I can figure out how to use it). I really hope my problem is the same as yours was.


----------



## tarot

Ok just thought i would share a little finding
now i, m on 9920(don't see any reason to go t 1501 at the moment)
3925 pstate 0
vcore offset 0.01875
llc1
3466 stilt preset but 14 14 instead of 15.

ryzen power profile.
which brings me to this.

core parking 100% vs 50%
that is the only change between scores.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/13231913/fs/13231815#

now that is repeatable and not a small amount.

with the api test it is a bit different

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/aot/224029/aot/217949

100% core parking on the left

skydiver again no real change but again combined score is up
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/sd/4758047/sd/4758041

100% on the left again

seems firestrike is hit the most i,ll try some more extreme ones

firestrike ultra

reversed 100% si a little teeny bit ahead of 50%
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/13232367/fs/13232316

so i conclude lower res gaming like 1080p *may* benefit from core parking but above that nothing much at all


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FractalCode*
> 
> @doorbot
> @elmor
> 
> Reached my pm limit so have to talk to you here.
> 
> My ram is g skill trident z rgb 3600 16gb c16. F4-3600C16D-16GTZR.
> 
> I have one stick unrecognized and one stick working, though the working stick shows 7.93gb available so I think I'm getting the full memory from it. I'm trying to make sure the SPD is the problem before I buy TB a license. Some applications can see both ram sticks but show only 8gb of ram (bios, memtest, cpuz). TB seems glitchy b/c either stick in the B2 slot shows up as corrupt while the A2 slot shows CRC Okay.
> 
> No matter what I try, I can't post above 2133mhz. I've been trying to figure this out all day and am at my wit's end. I really appreciate your (and anyone else's) help. If anyone can somehow obtain a binary dump of my ram, that would be amazing. I can download the spd dump in .thb format from Thaiphoon Burner, but it makes you to pay to obtain a binary format. Is there some sort of software that would let me convert it?


Just for information, I am running this RAM F4-3600C16D-16GTZR with the following settings.

3200 MHz

1.35v Dram Voltage. Dunno if the boot volts are still needed or not.

primary timings

14

14

14

14

34

Everything else auto.

I have spent a bit of time trying to get it faster than this but nothing I do seems to even get past training. I suspect there are multiple failure modes (dram volts, soc volts, vcore, procodt, geardown, flaps up, v this , v that, its absurd,lol.) and because of that I cant get to a point where I can troubleshoot it.

Mostly when people post memory settings they fail to mention the RAM Modules used or it is buried in a screen grab which is useless for searching.

If you ever manage to get it running faster I'd love to know all the juicy settings!

Good luck!

Incidentally, this 9920 BIOS seems to have solved the cold boot memory training failures at the above settings at least.


----------



## hotstocks

Another question. After 3 months I finally have had a stable system with 1800X at 3.94 ghz Corsair H100i at 1.4v LLC 3 and 4X8 G.skill 3600 C16 Sammy b-die which no matter what won't go above 3430mhz , but does 3366 mhz C14 Stilts tight timings, so I am using those at 1.41v and soc 1.18125v. Now I have been happy as I reached both my chip and memory maximum stable OC for 24/7, but then all of a sudden everyone who said vsoc 1.2 or less is fine for 24/7 is now saying vsoc should be .95-1.05v. So I tried lowering to 1.1v and memory errors after 400%, so I put it back to 1.18125v vsoc. What is the deal? Obviously it needs more vsoc to drive 4 sticks and 1.2v was always said to be safe, so am I fine? Why is everyone keep lowering vsoc? And I am on newest beta bios C6H. Thanks


----------



## hughjazz44

Anyone know if new BIOS still has the Sleep = reported 20 degree temp change issue?


----------



## GraveNoX

It would be amazing to add an option on BIOS to raise voltage on USB ports (by 0.1, 0.2 etc), especially USB 2.0 ports, like on Gigabyte boards, if the hardware allows it.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> New BIOS 1501 (my own highlights)
> 
> Temps are not right (should be ~20deg. is 40 deg. Skew OFF not helping In HWinfo is 7 deg. but its known AMD bug so I know that is ~20deg)
> P-State + 105FSB not working at all -> CPU stuck at 2830MHz lol should be ~3990-4005MHz at 1.373-1.417v
> No luck with more than 2940MHz on my RAM (2800 + 105FSB is in the similar spot as in March lolZ)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will Flash BIOS in September-october Next Time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THX for Your cooperation (IMO DDR4 is DDR4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Is your computer in a refrigerator? 20'C is not right... 40'C is probably much more accurate. Temps are working fine with 1501.

Just turning the computer on even at idle should be higher than room temp. What is your temperature in your room?


----------



## Frikencio

Do you guys use the HCI MemtestPro ?


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Ok, all of those bioses are equipped with the newer PMU firmware (01.50 a.k.a "46").
> It's a long shot, but you could try if the older firmware (01.46 a.k.a "42") works any better.
> 
> 9920-SP42M
> 
> No other changes besides the PMU FWs.
> 
> *Use Flashback to update.*
> 
> Leave all of the DRAM related parameters to default settings for starters, except the ProcODT.
> I would start testing from 80Ohms.


So I've flashed this BIOS using flashback, unsure of how I can confirm I'm on the older PMU FW however without Ramad's Rtt settings I can't get it to even POST at all when trying to get 3200MHz, on the flip side it's still incredibly unstable and maybe 30% of the time I get to the Windows login screen I get a BSOD.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Do you guys use the HCI MemtestPro ?


I recommend Google StressAppTest. You can install on windows 10 as well. It only tests memory though so use others for CPU/GPU loads.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoark*
> 
> Is Corsair ver 5.39 ram timings now supported?


I was not able to locate this specific kit so I've not been able to look into this problem. Perhaps someone else has, you'll just have to try it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Thanks, +rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I'm assuming then this not have what 9920 has, in context where it does not hold an OC, which has had no issues on 9943, 1401, 1403, 1403-SP42M and the test UEFI you gave me.
> 
> I'm not at home, but wife confirmed the R7 1700 3.8 3333 Fast profile failed Y-Cruncher on 9920. Just like IBT AVX custom 13312MB.


Can you detail the exact issue over PM? I don't have time to read all posts in this thread anymore. I'm still checking in on the bug report form, it's a lot more efficient for me to deal with those entries.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Is it being internally debated whether or not the long boot sequence (to combat cold boot) should be universally adopted? I'll test this when I get home, but will most likely set boot attempts to 3 just in case.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazama*
> 
> maybe something related to fast start in windows or bios? is totally ramdon
> Why not cold boot fix? is a must have at least for me, +4 months with cold boots and restarts is enough for me.And 9920 fixed it.


9920 is a test bios to verify the cold boot fix is working along a few other fixes. The official betas and release BIOSes has fixes and improvements submitted from several people within the company and are tested more thoroughly internally before release which is why everything from the test version might not be in there (yet).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Anyone know if new BIOS still has the Sleep = reported 20 degree temp change issue?


I don't think it's in there yet, can someone try it?


----------



## Frikencio

9920 Fixed every cold boot for me. Sometimes from a very cold boot it restarts itself and takes a bit longer but it boots at 3333.


----------



## AMDfreak

I've been away from the thread for a while and finally have some time to tinker again. I'm trying out 1501 and trying to to test the limits of my 1800x.

Running it at a straight 3950 with a .075 offset. While running Prime95 Blend, it auto reboots to a CPU Overtemperature Error after about 5 minutes.

Latest AIDA64 showed temp at 77C before the reboot.

Does anyone know the temp overload limit and can it be configured to a higher temp? Been looking through the BIOS but haven't found such a setting other than maybe setting the CPU temp monitor to ignore.


----------



## 1TM1

Reporting on 9920 and 1501 new BIOSes with 4x8 3200-16 Hynix M-die memory. Configurations are described below.

9920: defaults to multiplier 32, runs 1800X at 3.2GHz default. Takes slightly less time to load W10.
4000-3200 POST ok, W10 ok, CPUZ ok, Intel latency test ok
4000-3333 no boot
4005-3275 no boot
3997-3302 POST ok, W10 ok, CPUZ ok, Intel latency test ok

1501: started with the dreaded "BIOS IS UPDATING. DO NOT TURN OFF PC"
4000-3200 POST ok, W10 no load then ok, CPUZ ok, Intel latency test ok
4000-3333 no boot
4005-3275 POST ok then no boot, W10 ok, CPUZ ok, Intel latency test ok
3997-3302 POST ok, W10 ok, CPUZ ok, Intel latency test ok

The following 4 configurations which boot fine with older 9945 BIOS were tested:
4000-3200-16 18 18 18 38 68, TRDRDSCL=5, TWRWRSCL=5, ProcODT=53,Core=1.4V, DRAM=DRAMBOOT=1.395V, VTTDDR=0.699V
4000-3333-A A A A A A, TRDRDSCL=5, TWRWRSCL=5, ProcODT=53,Core=1.4V, DRAM=DRAMBOOT=1.43V, VTTDDR=0.719V, SOC=1.175V
4005-3275-A A A A A A, TRDRDSCL=5, TWRWRSCL=5, ProcODT=53,Core=1.4V, DRAM=DRAMBOOT=1.43V, VTTDDR=0.719V, SOC=1.156V, BCLK=106.8, MULT=37.5
3997-3302-A A A A A A, TRDRDSCL=5, TWRWRSCL=5, ProcODT=53,Core=1.4V, DRAM=DRAMBOOT=1.43V, VTTDDR=0.719V, SOC=1.175V, BCLK=112.6, MULT=35.5
Of these 4000-3200 and 3997-3302 were verified stable with HCI memtest.
If you have Hynix-M use 9945. With 9920 or 1501 try the more stable configurations.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Is your computer in a refrigerator? 20'C is not right... 40'C is probably much more accurate. Temps are working fine with 1501.
> 
> Just turning the computer on even at idle should be higher than room temp. What is your temperature in your room?


No its not, but ~20deg is a normal temps on my Setup (of course when IDLE 1500MHz)
Load temps are OK 45-55deg cels. (depends on Game/Soft)









I will check BIOS but when mature enough, cuz' DDR4 is DDR4


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> No its not, but ~20deg is a normal temps on my Setup (of course when IDLE 1500MHz)
> Load temps are OK 45-55deg cels. (depends on Game/Soft)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will check BIOS but when mature enough, cuz' DDR4 is DDR4


32ºC is ok, 20ºC is not.


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaiKamalDoss*
> 
> @harrysun
> 
> Shipping arrived with additional F4-3200C14D-32GTZ kit...
> 
> Now I have 64GB of F4-3200C14D
> 
> I had to reset bios to default as it wont boot with your nor my settings anything above 2800mhz...
> 
> I ended up resetting bios to default and started from scratch and did the basic config that you posted for voltage which allows me to use ProcODT_SM [60 ohm] instead of ProcODT_SM [96 ohm] and enabled CPU loadline calib to 1... it booted up nicely with 3200mhz ok ok timing...
> 
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
> VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign [-]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Offset [0.10000]
> DRAM Voltage [1.35000]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.37500]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
> Trc_SM [48]
> TrrdS_SM [4]
> TrrdL_SM [6]
> RttNom [RZQ/3]
> RttWr [RZQ/3]
> RttPark [RZQ/1]


So you are not @64GB with two of these F4-3200C14D-32GTZ kits ?
Could you please post your RAM timmings read by RTC (Ryzen Timing Checker) and post them here?


----------



## AMDfreak

FWIW, turning off the CPU Temp monitoring stopped the over temp warnings.

Just did another run. CPU at 3925, .075 offset, LLC2.

Knowing my Cryorig H5 is a little light for heavy OC'ing, the side of the case is off with a 20 inch fan blowing in it for good measure.

On this Prime95 run it went for about 8 minutes at 77C. Then the temp suddenly jumped to 90C and the system rebooted within a minute. All background apps were disabled already and only AIDA64 was running to view temps.

Has anyone else seen this kind of behavior?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can you detail the exact issue over PM? I don't have time to read all posts in this thread anymore. I'm still checking in on the bug report form, it's a lot more efficient for me to deal with those entries.


No worries, I will do ASAP.

I'm doing some more comparing today







, so will have more of a better picture as well.

I'll be honest the UEFI which you gave to resolve cold boot issue, is it for me so far







. My HW uses same profiles as previous UEFIs, has great stability with no cold boot issues; regardless if PSU has active power or not prior to posting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> So I've flashed this BIOS using flashback, unsure of how I can confirm I'm on the older PMU FW however without Ramad's Rtt settings I can't get it to even POST at all when trying to get 3200MHz, on the flip side it's still incredibly unstable and maybe 30% of the time I get to the Windows login screen I get a BSOD.


I had issues to gain 3333MHz post on 9920-SP42M, on 2 differing CPUs, which on other UEFIs will. SO I believe as 9920 has sucked for my HW and The Stilt's UEFI is based on that UEFI, it also is not "compatible" with my HW







.


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I had issues to gain 3333MHz post on 9920-SP42M, on 2 differing CPUs, which on other UEFIs will. SO I believe as 9920 has sucked for my HW and The Stilt's UEFI is based on that UEFI, it also is not "compatible" with my HW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I noticed 9920-SP42M would crash when I used my 1403 settings too, unsure if it made my CPU overclock less stable or something, Memtest didn't appear to reveal any memory issues.

Have since flashed back to 1403 and loaded up my saved profile, working flawlessly again. 3200MHz is still out of my grasp it seems, oh well.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> No its not, but ~20deg is a normal temps on my Setup (of course when IDLE 1500MHz)
> Load temps are OK 45-55deg cels. (depends on Game/Soft)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will check BIOS but when mature enough, cuz' DDR4 is DDR4


'

20'C is most likely a mistake. I understand that software may have reported that, but it is not your real temperature. The new bioses recently have disabled temp skew by default and will report more accurate temps. Even if you're idling on 1500mhz it should be above 20'C.


----------



## hurricane28

Does anyone has problems with voltage readings on the +12 v rail on the PSU?

I get low +12 V in HWINFO64 and AIDA64. Its around 11.900 while it was on 12.1xx before. Is it degrading or is it an software issue that is reading voltages incorrectly? I get the same in BIOS.


----------



## haryadiaja

Hi, found a new bios http://www.mediafire.com/file/epljgh4c9m5scd0/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-1501.zip posted by raja


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haryadiaja*
> 
> Hi, found a new bios http://www.mediafire.com/file/epljgh4c9m5scd0/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-1501.zip posted by raja


It was posted here already by Elmor a while back...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *"*
> New beta BIOS 1501
> 
> * Workaround for some CPUs stuck at 22x ratio if using override voltage
> * Fixes PCIEX4 Bandwidth setting getting lost after power is removed
> * Same DRAM boot behavior as 1403 (no cold boot fix)
> * Same DRAM profiles as in 9920
> * Still has the Vcore value issue when booting with Offset Mode and switching to Manual Mode
> 
> Crosshair VI Hero 1501 SHA256 EDE223DC6897B7199C93D9985E28B7A2CD1B8A8DB2DCBF3D3555A521DB4F045D
> Crosshair VI Hero Wifi AC 1501 SHA256 0D9F51F43AA3A56A4AC984B11A52F58451B76F8A7CCB9A04E1C3194231C9D4DA


----------



## haryadiaja

Oh my, really sorry. This forums updated very quickly, pls ignore my post then


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> core parking 100% vs 50%
> ...
> so i conclude lower res gaming like 1080p *may* benefit from core parking but above that nothing much at all


I am not sure I understand correctly. Did you compare 50% parked cores to 100% parked cores (max) or to 100% unparked cores (min)?

You should compared the latter to see if using only one CCX makes a difference (L3 cache split).


----------



## Timur Born

Does anyone have an idea why with 9920 I do not need to set CLDO_VDDP for using the 3333 multiplier anymore? Looks like that specific memory hole just vanished when 9920 is used. Before I had to set 980-990 mV (which still works).


----------



## Clukos

The cold boot fix is great in the 9920 BIOS, waiting on an official BIOS or new beta that includes that as well before I flash a new BIOS


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> The cold boot fix is great in the 9920 BIOS, waiting on an official BIOS or new beta that includes that as well before I flash a new BIOS


Yes indeed. I no longer have weird boot behavior and system seems more stable with that BIOS.

I am running 1501 now an it also works great for me.

I did some voltage measurements on the board to compare software readings to actual readings. I must say that its pretty accurate, in software i get 1.375 and what i measured was 1.38 which is rather good.


----------



## 1usmus

*Dualrank 3333 (2*16)*
A1 B1 slots
CLDO_VDDP 910
Soc 1.025
procODT 68
DRAM /DRAMboot 1.38 / + current 120%
VTT DDR 0.70620

RttNom -disable
RttWR -RZQ/3
RttPark -RZQ/1

Clock Drive Strength = 20.0Ohm
Address / Command Drive Strength = 20.0Ohm
CS / ODT Drive Strength = 40.0Ohm
CKE Drive Strength = 60.0Ohm



*works better than in A2 B2 slots (on A2B2 HCI 1500% after 6min have over 30 errors in each window, but now on A1B1 only 0-1 errors. Its fantastick)...It seems "VRM" really affects stability*

*Guys, advise please what to correct to remove errors at all?*


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I am not sure I understand correctly. Did you compare 50% parked cores to 100% parked cores (max) or to 100% unparked cores (min)?
> 
> You should compared the latter to see if using only one CCX makes a difference (L3 cache split).


yeah sorry power profiles minimum parked cores so 50% half cores parked 100% no cores parked.
did 20% once that was a mistake.

but yeah just some weird results must be that one test that really is affected.
i haven't tried actual games or any of the other 3dmarks but things like cinebench and cpuz cpu test do go squirrely if you set it to 20 scores dump especially single core.
i find 50 per cent gives me the most consistant scores


----------



## MrXL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> 9920 is a test bios to verify the cold boot fix is working along a few other fixes. The official betas and release BIOSes has fixes and improvements submitted from several people within the company and are tested more thoroughly internally before release which is why everything from the test version might not be in there (yet).


@Elmor, Thanks for the info and new 1501 testbios.

I will be staying on 9920 as it works fine for me incl. cold boot fix and Stilt timings. 1501 doesn't seem to have added value for me at the moment.

Looking forward to "best of both worlds" bios combining 1501 + 9920 and Vcore value issue when booting with Offset Mode and switching to Manual Mode fixed


----------



## Timur Born

Since it makes my life so much easier, I will stay with 9920 for the time being. Unless there are fixes in 1501 which we do not know about yet?!


----------



## Timur Born

@The StiltFor SR dimms you suggest to either disable both BGS and BGSA or to enable BGSA. What do you do with BGA in the latter case, disable it or leave it on Auto (=enabled)?


----------



## gupsterg

Flashed UEFI 1501 just to see how it is.

Using IBT AVX custom 13312MB as stability test on R7 1700 Batch: UA 1709PGT, 3.8GHz / 3333MHz Fast, Offset: +175mV / SOC: 1.05V / VBOOT & VDIMM:1.375V.

Did anyone else get the message:-
*
BIOS is updating
Do not shut down or reset the system to prevent system bootup failure.*

Looks like KeyBOT FW got updated for me.



@Timur Born

Check my thread OP, section RAM info .... > C6H UEFI 0079 onwards .... > BankGroupSwap and BankGroupSwapAlt


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Flashed UEFI 1501 just to see how it is.
> 
> Using IBT AVX custom 13312MB as stability test on R7 1700 Batch: UA 1709PGT, 3.8GHz / 3333MHz Fast, Offset: +175mV / SOC: 1.05V / VBOOT & VDIMM:1.375V.
> 
> Did anyone else get the message:-
> *
> BIOS is updating
> Do not shut down or reset the system to prevent system bootup failure.*
> 
> Looks like KeyBOT FW got updated for me.
> 
> 
> 
> @Timur Born
> 
> Check my thread OP, section RAM info .... > C6H UEFI 0079 onwards .... > BankGroupSwap and BankGroupSwapAlt


Yes, now you mentioned it i got the message too "Do not shut down or reset the system to prevent system bootup failure". What is Keybot FW?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Check my thread OP, section RAM info .... > C6H UEFI 0079 onwards .... > BankGroupSwap and BankGroupSwapAlt


It says that they are mutually exclusive and The Stilt says that you either disable both or set BGSA = enabled. What he does not say is whether BGS should remain on Auto or if it should specifically be disabled.

What happens when both are enabled, either manually or because Auto usually does that for BGS?


----------



## gupsterg

@hurricane28

Ahh,









https://rog.asus.com/articles/guides/guide-how-to-upgrade-your-keyboard-using-keybot/

@matthew87

The issue you stated where your 1700X on a PState 0 OC goes below PState 2 ceiling clock I have seen on my R7 1700 and R7 1800X. I class it as non issue as each PState I believe has ceiling clocks/VID only. See image below where some cores are 1.5GHz vs 1.55GHz in min column.



@elmor seems like 1501 holds an OC that was determined on 9943, 1401, 1403, 1403-SP42M and your test UEFI. Testing Y-Cruncher now on 1501.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> It says that they are mutually exclusive and The Stilt says that you either disable both or set BGSA = enabled. What he does not say is whether BGS should remain on Auto or if it should specifically be disabled.
> 
> What happens when both are enabled, either manually or because Auto usually does that for BGS?


BGS: [Auto] default is Enabled.
BGSA: [Auto] default is Disabled.

This I gathered prior to The Stilt's posts as did some testing, there is zip in this thread of RAW data. Then from his posts it can also be gathered that, as he states for 1 DPC DR / 2 DPC there is no need to change default settings.

Next IIRC having both Enabled benched same as BGS: Off BGSA: On, so I believe forcing BGS: On has no effect when BGSA: is On.

I have yet to update a table in my thread, a post within it near end. My testing shows BGS: off with BGSA: Off gives same real world performance as BGS: Off with BGSA: On but the latter shows improved results in AIDA64 only.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @hurricane28
> 
> Ahh,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/articles/guides/guide-how-to-upgrade-your-keyboard-using-keybot/
> 
> @matthew87
> 
> The issue you stated where your 1700X on a PState 0 OC goes below PState 2 ceiling clock I have seen on my R7 1700 and R7 1800X. I class it as non issue as each PState I believe has ceiling clocks/VID only. See image below where some cores are 1.5GHz vs 1.55GHz in min column.
> 
> 
> 
> @elmor seems like 1501 holds an OC that was determined on 9943, 1401, 1403, 1403-SP42M and your test UEFI. Testing Y-Cruncher now on 1501.
> BGS: [Auto] default is Enabled.
> BGSA: [Auto] default is Disabled.
> 
> This I gathered prior to The Stilt's posts as did some testing, there is zip in this thread of RAW data. Then from his posts it can also be gathered that, as he states for 1 DPC DR / 2 DPC there is no need to change default settings.
> 
> Next IIRC having both Enabled benched same as BGS: Off BGSA: On, so I believe forcing BGS: On has no effect when BGSA: is On.
> 
> I have yet to update a table in my thread, a post within it near end. My testing shows BGS: off with BGSA: Off gives same real world performance as BGS: Off with BGSA: On but the latter shows improved results in AIDA64 only.


Oh, i figured but i ask just in case. I don't use that feature because i use Logitech G910 keyboard which has its own software. But stil its kinda need what it can do.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> BGS: [Auto] default is Enabled.
> BGSA: [Auto] default is Disabled.


Yes, but if BGSA is then set to Enabled, will BGS automatically be disabled (via its Auto setting) or do I have to specifically set it to disabled?

What happens when both are enabled and what does "mutually exclusive" mean then?

The Stilt wrote to either disable both or enable BGSA. He did not write "enable BGSA and disable BGS", so some clarification is needed.


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Yes, but if BGSA is then set to Enabled, will BGS automatically be disabled (via its Auto setting) or do I have to specifically set it to disabled?
> 
> What happens when both are enabled and what does "mutually exclusive" mean then?
> 
> The Stilt wrote to either disable both or enable BGSA. He did not write "enable BGSA and disable BGS", so some clarification is needed.


I do understand this:
BGS - disable then BGSA(auto)- enable
BGS(auto)- enable BGSA(auto)- disable
BGS(auto) -disable BGSA - enable


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> I do understand this:
> BGS - disable then BGSA(auto)- enable
> BGS(auto)- enable BGSA(auto)- disable
> BGS(auto) -disable BGSA - enable


I think you meant:

BGS - disable then BGSA- enable
BGS (auto)- enable BGSA (auto)- disable
BGS -disable BGSA (auto)- enable disabled

Looks better now.


----------



## YoDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> * Same DRAM boot behavior as 1403 (no cold boot fix)
> Why was that reverted? I finally was constantly booting my 3200mhz settings!


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I think you meant:
> 
> BGS - disable then BGSA- enable
> BGS (auto)- enable BGSA (auto)- disable
> BGS -disable BGSA (auto)- enable disabled
> 
> Looks better now.


If BGS - disable BGSA(auto) should be enable,priority have BGS over BGSA.
my RTC version don't read BGSA to compare exacly.
auto its enabled


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> If BGS - disable BGSA(auto) should be enable,priority have BGS over BGSA.
> my RTC version don't read BGSA to compare exacly.
> auto its enabled


This is the default setting as programmed by Asus: BGS = [AUTO] (enabled) BGSA = [AUTO] (disabled), you leave any setting at Auto, then it will run at the setting that is programmed by Asus.

The way I understood your post is if you leave the setting at Auto "(auto)" then the setting to it's right is valid:

"_BGS (auto)- enable BGSA (auto)- disable_"


----------



## AndehX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> 9920 is a test bios to verify the cold boot fix is working along a few other fixes.


It certainly hasn't fixed the cold boot issue for me. It's just as bad as it always has been. 15+ resets in the morning before the damn thing gets past q-code 55. I recently replaced my Corsair LPX with Gskill Trident Z's and that made no difference.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *Dualrank 3333 (2*16)*
> A1 B1 slots
> CLDO_VDDP 910
> Soc 1.025
> procODT 68
> DRAM /DRAMboot 1.38 / + current 120%
> VTT DDR 0.70620
> 
> RttNom -disable
> RttWR -RZQ/3
> RttPark -RZQ/1
> 
> Clock Drive Strength = 20.0Ohm
> Address / Command Drive Strength = 20.0Ohm
> CS / ODT Drive Strength = 40.0Ohm
> CKE Drive Strength = 60.0Ohm
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *works better than in A2 B2 slots (on A2B2 HCI 1500% after 6min have over 30 errors in each window, but now on A1B1 only 0-1 errors. Its fantastick)...It seems "VRM" really affects stability*
> 
> *Guys, advise please what to correct to remove errors at all?*


You can try several things:


Tune VTTDDR: it could be your RAM needs a little bit lower voltage here than 0.70620V, this value should half of your RAM voltage.
Sync tWR and tRTTP: tWR = 2x tRTP
Triggering tCKE to run all the time: set tCKE to 1
Lower PROCODT: you could try lowering it to 60 ohm, it may help if it can boot at 60 ohm.
Higher 1.8V PLL voltage: could try 1.82V-1.86V
Higher SOC voltage: maybe need a little bit higher SOC voltage
Maybe one of them will help, and maybe non of them will help


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *Dualrank 3333 (2*16)*
> A1 B1 slots
> CLDO_VDDP 910
> Soc 1.025
> procODT 68
> DRAM /DRAMboot 1.38 / + current 120%
> VTT DDR 0.70620
> 
> RttNom -disable
> RttWR -RZQ/3
> RttPark -RZQ/1
> 
> Clock Drive Strength = 20.0Ohm
> Address / Command Drive Strength = 20.0Ohm
> CS / ODT Drive Strength = 40.0Ohm
> CKE Drive Strength = 60.0Ohm
> 
> 
> 
> *works better than in A2 B2 slots (on A2B2 HCI 1500% after 6min have over 30 errors in each window, but now on A1B1 only 0-1 errors. Its fantastick)...It seems "VRM" really affects stability*
> 
> *Guys, advise please what to correct to remove errors at all?*


My understanding is that the A2/B2 DRAM slots are at the ends of the transmission lines, and the A1/B1 slots are intermediate. In general, when loading a transmission line, it is best to do so at the ends. And in principle, if loading occurs before the end, the loadings needed at each point can be quite complex. Ideally with four sticks, the intermediate DRAM pair would want to look at the line without loading it. Without the end pair in place, it may not be possible to load partway to completely eliminate VSWR reflections from the ends where there are no DRAM sticks.

So procODT and other loadings will have to be selected to, in effect, achieve the best compromise in eye diagram height and width at all the DRAMs and at the CPU. Most of us (including me) do not want to pay the heavy price of suitable test equipment to actually see the eye diagrams, so all we can do is diddle the settings we have and judge "success" by the "stability" (really read/write accuracy) of the results.

Ideally, you would want to use A2/B2 and find a better combination of resistances and voltages.

But wait, there's more. We now know that in some cases the cooling of the outermost stick can be compromised such that the stick may be undesirably heated by the DRAM power VRM. In theory, the long-term best approach is to add cooling rather than moving the sticks to an intermediate point on the transmission line. Short term, moving is the easiest method, but complete "stability" could prove elusive if the line terminations and voltages are not sufficient at some frequency.

I can only recommend resistance loading trial and error, or going to the next "strap" frequency and trying there. I don't think the timings are at fault; they are fairly close to or the same as those being used by others.

Please reveal for us your exact DDR4 part number.


----------



## gupsterg

BankGroupSwap and BankGroupSwapAlt are as The Stilt states.

If BGS is on Auto it is Enabled and BGSA is Auto it is Disabled.

If BGSA is set to Enabled and BGS is on Auto it is the Disabled.

Mutually Exclusive.

*BGS: Auto BGSA: Auto*



As BGS is enabled we see AIDA64 have correct RAM bench, but real world performance will be affected for 1DPC SR kit.

*BGS: Auto BGSA: Enabled*



Now BGS is disabled, as BGSA has been enabled, RAM bench is correct and real world performance will be unaffected on 1DPC SR.

*BGS: Disabled BGSA: Disabled*



Now RAM bench is affected and real world performance is unaffected on 1DPC SR.

*BGS: Disabled BGSA: Enabled*



Now RAM bench is unaffected and real world performance is unaffected on 1DPC SR.

*BGS: Enabled BGSA: Enabled*



Now RAM bench is unaffected and real world performance is unaffected on 1DPC SR.

So setup for a 1DPC SR RAM kit users is BGS: [Auto] and BGSA: [Enabled] or BGS: [Disabled] and BGSA: [Enabled]. Even though BGS: [Enabled] and BGSA: [Enabled] results in same config, due to UEFI "Auto rules" I see no point in doing this confused setup.

1DPC DR, 2DPC SR or DR do not need to change default UEFI parameters.

I will not redo real world tests







.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndehX*
> 
> It certainly hasn't fixed the cold boot issue for me. It's just as bad as it always has been. 15+ resets in the morning before the damn thing gets past q-code 55. I recently replaced my Corsair LPX with Gskill Trident Z's and that made no difference.


What's your SoC voltage at and did you try raising it? Try f.e. 1.15v and see if memory training still fails.

EDIT: I've read people saying that SoC can be too high to be stable, so maybe try multiple voltages between your current voltage and 1.15v.


----------



## Timur Born

The same 3963 + 3366-C14 that passed 30 loops of ITV AVX 12GB before now keeps failing, clear CMOS did not help. That's why you need to do several separate runs of ITB, as each run seems to use slightly different calculations (as seen in different GFlop values).


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> This is the default setting as programmed by Asus: BGS = [AUTO] (enabled) BGSA = [AUTO] (disabled), you leave any setting at Auto, then it will run at the setting that is programmed by Asus.
> 
> The way I understood your post is if you leave the setting at Auto "(auto)" then the setting to it's right is valid:
> 
> "_BGS (auto)- enable BGSA (auto)- disable_"


If that asus set for BGSA auto= disable,then you are right,my bad.
Then i misunderstood the explenation from @The Stilt


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Does anyone have an idea why with 9920 I do not need to set CLDO_VDDP for using the 3333 multiplier anymore? Looks like that specific memory hole just vanished when 9920 is used. Before I had to set 980-990 mV (which still works).


What if there is no memory holes on Ryzen? What if all we need is to use the right settings that matches our hardware?
I mean a memory hole can't just vanish, because it's related to the CPU, so it has to be there as it has been described in this thread, so it can't disappear.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> You can try several things:
> 
> 
> Tune VTTDDR: it could be your RAM needs a little bit lower voltage here than 0.70620V, this value should half of your RAM voltage.
> Sync tWR and tRTTP: tWR = 2x tRTP
> Triggering tCKE to run all the time: set tCKE to 1
> Lower PROCODT: you could try lowering it to 60 ohm, it may help if it can boot at 60 ohm.
> Higher 1.8V PLL voltage: could try 1.82V-1.86V
> Higher SOC voltage: maybe need a little bit higher SOC voltage
> Maybe one of them will help, and maybe non of them will help


Thanks for the tips, now I'll try








But my memory for 1.375 catches "BSOD", procODT 60 does not start at all
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> My understanding is that the A2/B2 DRAM slots are at the ends of the transmission lines, and the A1/B1 slots are intermediate. In general, when loading a transmission line, it is best to do so at the ends. And in principle, if loading occurs before the end, the loadings needed at each point can be quite complex. Ideally with four sticks, the intermediate DRAM pair would want to look at the line without loading it. Without the end pair in place, it may not be possible to load partway to completely eliminate VSWR reflections from the ends where there are no DRAM sticks.
> 
> So procODT and other loadings will have to be selected to, in effect, achieve the best compromise in eye diagram height and width at all the DRAMs and at the CPU. Most of us (including me) do not want to pay the heavy price of suitable test equipment to actually see the eye diagrams, so all we can do is diddle the settings we have and judge "success" by the "stability" (really read/write accuracy) of the results.
> 
> Ideally, you would want to use A2/B2 and find a better combination of resistances and voltages.
> 
> But wait, there's more. We now know that in some cases the cooling of the outermost stick can be compromised such that the stick may be undesirably heated by the DRAM power VRM. In theory, the long-term best approach is to add cooling rather than moving the sticks to an intermediate point on the transmission line. Short term, moving is the easiest method, but complete "stability" could prove elusive if the line terminations and voltages are not sufficient at some frequency.
> 
> I can only recommend resistance loading trial and error, or going to the next "strap" frequency and trying there. I don't think the timings are at fault; they are fairly close to or the same as those being used by others.
> 
> Please reveal for us your exact DDR4 part number.


Well, I'll return the straps back to A2 B2


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *Dualrank 3333 (2*16)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> A1 B1 slots
> CLDO_VDDP 910
> Soc 1.025
> procODT 68
> DRAM /DRAMboot 1.38 / + current 120%
> VTT DDR 0.70620
> 
> RttNom -disable
> RttWR -RZQ/3
> RttPark -RZQ/1
> 
> Clock Drive Strength = 20.0Ohm
> Address / Command Drive Strength = 20.0Ohm
> CS / ODT Drive Strength = 40.0Ohm
> CKE Drive Strength = 60.0Ohm
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *works better than in A2 B2 slots (on A2B2 HCI 1500% after 6min have over 30 errors in each window, but now on A1B1 only 0-1 errors. Its fantastick)...It seems "VRM" really affects stability*
> 
> 
> 
> *Guys, advise please what to correct to remove errors at all?*
> 
> 
> 
> You can try several things:
> 
> 
> Tune VTTDDR: it could be your RAM needs a little bit lower voltage here than 0.70620V, this value should half of your RAM voltage.
> Sync tWR and tRTTP: tWR = 2x tRTP
> Triggering tCKE to run all the time: set tCKE to 1
> Lower PROCODT: you could try lowering it to 60 ohm, it may help if it can boot at 60 ohm.
> Higher 1.8V PLL voltage: could try 1.82V-1.86V
> Higher SOC voltage: maybe need a little bit higher SOC voltage
> Maybe one of them will help, and maybe non of them will help
Click to expand...

Even though I'm nominally stable, your second and third bullet seem promising for me to try. Could you expand on what tCKE is actually doing?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Even though I'm nominally stable, your second and third bullet seem promising for me to try. Could you expand on what tCKE is actually doing?


If I understood Raja right, then it should trigger the voltage to HIGH when no other command is taking place (read/write).

I understand it this way, the RAM reads and writes all the time when stressed, but it does not do that to the same areas, so some areas are active while some are inactive for small time fractions. Setting tCKE to 1 will make it run all the time which prohibits noise caused by ripples from passing through. I'm no expert on RAM and how it works, but setting tCKE to 1 seems to work here, so that's good for me.


----------



## AndehX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> What's your SoC voltage at and did you try raising it? Try f.e. 1.15v and see if memory training still fails.
> 
> EDIT: I've read people saying that SoC can be too high to be stable, so maybe try multiple voltages between your current voltage and 1.15v.


1.05v

I've just set it to 1.1v but im not hopeful that it'll make any difference. If it does, I'll update.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> The same 3963 + 3366-C14 that passed 30 loops of ITV AVX 12GB before now keeps failing, clear CMOS did not help. That's why you need to do several separate runs of ITB, as each run seems to use slightly different calculations (as seen in different GFlop values).


I do separate runs of 5 or 10. I did ~25 IIRC on test UEFI for my profile and 0 issues. On 9920 is an issue for me.

1501 has passed set of 10, some Y-Cruncher, as I had to pause it get screenies on BGS & BGSA as members seemed to be just posting stuff and not testing to see if what The Stilt stated is correct or not.

Now rerunning IBT 10 loops.

Yeah I like IBT, but it is not the be all and end all of my stability testing. I know a while back when using self tighten timings on 3333MHz I'd get passes in IBT, Y-Crunch, GSAT, [email protected], but HCI Memtest would always show an error. So I believe in varied lengths and types of testing for an OC profile.

Also it seems I have found a bug in latest version of Y-Cruncher. I contacted author. So will be doing further testing and relaying to author. So I advise anyone using Y-Cruncher stability tester to use v0.7.2.9469.


----------



## Timur Born

Thanks for the detailed information on BGS & BGSA.


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







. I appreciate your shares as well







, they have helped me also







.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 1501 has passed set of 10, some Y-Cruncher, as I had to pause it get screenies on BGS & BGSA as members seemed to be just posting stuff and not testing to see if what The Stilt stated is correct or not.


Sorry to interrupt your testings, but what wrong about the settings been posted?
The 2 settings can't , both, be set to enabled but other options are valid, it's not rocket science.


----------



## 1usmus

CLDO_VDDP ??? i set 910, save, rebout and turn off.But when i turn on computer 5 rebout and i dont know what setting now stay...mb auto?
Soc 1.05
procODT 68
DRAM /DRAMboot 1.38 / + current 120%
VTT DDR 0.6970

RttNom -disable
RttWR -RZQ/3
RttPark -RZQ/1

Clock Drive Strength = 20.0Ohm
Address / Command Drive Strength = 20.0Ohm
CS / ODT Drive Strength = 40.0Ohm
CKE Drive Strength = 60.0Ohm



*works not bad, but strange latency 73.3, on soc 1.0375 latency 70 + 200 errors*



*Does latency depend on the voltage on "soc"? Or is the test so bad?*


----------



## gupsterg

@elmor

Sorry not PM'd yet with stuff. Firstly UEFI 1501 is working for same OC profile as determined/tested on UEFI 9943, 1401, 1403, 1403-SP42M and your test UEFI.

I have had 2 lot's of IBT AVX pass.





Between those runs I did run Y-Cruncher but had to abort it as had to do something. I'm now rerunning Y-Cruncher. I also have found a bug I believe in latest Y-Cruncher v0.7.3.9472 where 1 or more threads can go to low usage / drop, hence stability test will fail. v0.7.2.9468 and v0.7.2.9469 are unaffected.

But my claim on UEFI 9920 not holding an OC is valid as I was not on latest Y-Cruncher at the time but older one. I have contacted author, he has responded, I'm currently doing more detailed testing for him







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> This is the default setting as programmed by Asus: BGS = [AUTO] (enabled) BGSA = [AUTO] (disabled), you leave any setting at Auto, then it will run at the setting that is programmed by Asus.
> 
> The way I understood your post is if you leave the setting at Auto "(auto)" then the setting to it's right is valid:
> 
> "_BGS (auto)- enable BGSA (auto)- disable_"


Not valid for 1DPC SR. Which is what Timur Born has and started this discussion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I think you meant:
> 
> 1. BGS - disable then BGSA- enable
> 2. BGS (auto)- enable BGSA (auto)- disable
> 3. BGS -disable BGSA (auto)- enable disabled
> 
> Looks better now.


1. is valid for 1 DPC SR.
2. is default config, not valid for 1 DPC SR.
3. is valid for 1 DPC SR, but RAM bench will be affected and not real world performance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Sorry to interrupt your testings, but what wrong about the settings been posted?
> The 2 settings can't , both, be set to enabled but other options are valid, it's not rocket science.


I have edited your quote only to add numbers and answered as the discussion was in the context of Timur Born's RAM kit used. Best setup for his RAM kit is none of the setups in your post for all purposes. Best setup is either:-

i) BGS: [Auto] BGSA: [Enabled]
ii) BGS: [Disabled] BGSA: [Enabled]


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> CLDO_VDDP ??? i set 910, save, rebout and turn off.But when i turn on computer 5 rebout and i dont know what setting now stay...mb auto?
> Soc 1.05
> procODT 68
> DRAM /DRAMboot 1.38 / + current 120%
> VTT DDR 0.6970
> 
> RttNom -disable
> RttWR -RZQ/3
> RttPark -RZQ/1
> 
> Clock Drive Strength = 20.0Ohm
> Address / Command Drive Strength = 20.0Ohm
> CS / ODT Drive Strength = 40.0Ohm
> CKE Drive Strength = 60.0Ohm
> 
> 
> 
> works not bad, but strange latency 73, on soc 1.0375 latency 70 + 200 errors


If memory frequency changes to 2133, settings were reset and will need to be re-entered

If there are multiple reboots with each training session ending in F9, then training failed. Use safe boot to restart while these boot cycles are ongoing (after 3 loops say), and change some timing, voltage, or resistance parameter and try again. 910 mV may not be ideal for you.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Not valid for 1DPC SR. Which is what Timur Born has and started this discussion.
> 1. is valid for 1 DPC SR.
> 2. is default config, not valid for 1 DPC SR.
> 3. is valid for 1 DPC SR, but RAM bench will be affected and not real world performance.
> I have edited your quote only to add numbers and answered as the discussion was in the context of Timur Born's RAM kit used. Best setup for his RAM kit is none of the setups in your post for all purposes. Best setup is either:-
> 
> i) BGS: [Auto] BGSA: [Enabled]
> ii) BGS: [Disabled] BGSA: [Enabled]


So you think that when a setting is left at AUTO, the motherboard will pick a random setting?

i) Quote: "*BGS: [Auto] BGSA: [Enabled]*"

This is BGS set to enabled and BGSA is set to enabled.

You leave the settings at AUTO, the motherboard will use the values programmed in the BIOS.

If you set: BGS: [Auto] BGSA: [Auto], that is BGS set to enabled and BGSA is set to disabled, and when BGS having the upper hand it does not matter if you set BGSA to enabled or disabled.

I think you need to make some testings to find out, I have done mine, and know the memory is only effected if when both settings are set to disabled. If the software shows that your memory is effected then it's effected, but there is software that does it's job as it should and a software that does not. Off course you can enable both by changing from AUTO to Enabled, and your PC will run just as good, this is what your posted setting confirms, I mean your setting at (i).


----------



## roybotnik

I decided to try dimm slots A1/B1 last night and for some reason my reported tCTL is 7C lower when stress testing the RAM. Is this a thing??

I haven't noticed any real difference in stability but my USB stuttering doesn't appear to be happening on A1/B1, oddly. Could just be a coincidence.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> I decided to try dimm slots A1/A2 last night and for some reason my reported tCTL is 7C lower when stress testing the RAM. Is this a thing??


Yes, you are running on a single channel now. Not good.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Yes, you are running on a single channel now. Not good.


I meant A1/B1


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> So you think that when a setting is left at AUTO, the motherboard will pick a random setting?


Nope.
Quote:


> i) Quote: "BGS: [Auto] BGSA: [Enabled]"
> 
> This is BGS set to enabled and BGSA is set to enabled.


Nope.

Look at post 24785, where bold text is BGS: Auto BGSA: Enabled, now view the screenshot there. RTC shows BGS Disabled.
Quote:


> You leave the settings at AUTO, the motherboard will use the values programmed in the BIOS.


Yes, but BGS: [Auto] and BGSA: [Auto] is not right for 1DPC SR.

When you set BGSA as Enabled then BGS: [Auto] default becomes [Disabled], an "Auto rule" of UEFI, as The Stilts said "Mutually exclusive". Then is right for 1DPC SR for all purposes.
Quote:


> I think you need to make some testings to find out, I have done mine, and know the memory is only effected if when both settings are set to disabled. If the software shows that your memory is effected then it's effected, but there is software that does it's job as it should and a software that does not. Off course you can enable both by changing from AUTO to Enabled, and your PC will run just as good, this is what your posted setting confirms, I mean your setting at (i).


I have done my testing twice.

Now and in the past.

I have used AIDA64 now and in the past also done Cinebench 15, 3DM FS, 3DM SD and Intel Memory Latency Checker.

It is how The Stilt states. I use the optimal setup and advise as. What you do or advise I am not concerned by and nor am going to keep repeating the same thing over and over again. I have better things to do, so accept my apologies if I do not entertain you or follow your setup, etc, etc.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Nope.
> Nope.
> 
> Look at post 24785, where bold text is BGS: Auto BGSA: Enabled, now view the screenshot there. RTC shows BGS Disabled.
> Yes, but BGS: [Auto] and BGSA: [Auto] is not right for 1DPC SR.
> 
> When you set BGSA as Enabled then BGS: [Auto] default becomes [Disabled], an "Auto rule" of UEFI, as The Stilts said "Mutually exclusive". Then is right for 1DPC SR for all purposes.
> I have done my testing twice.
> 
> Now and in the past.
> 
> I have used AIDA64 now and in the past also done Cinebench 15, 3DM FS, 3DM SD and Intel Memory Latency Checker.
> 
> It is how The Stilt states. I use the optimal setup and advise as. What you do or advise I am not concerned by and nor am going to keep repeating the same thing over and over again. I have better things to do, so accept my apologies if I do not entertain you or follow your setup, etc, etc.


I suggest you look here: https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/07/14/memory-oc-showdown-frequency-vs-memory-timings
I cannot change your mind, because you will keep repeating what you have been told. Please read and think by your self.

This is could help you start:


----------



## gupsterg

They did not use BankGroupSwapAlt.

They only used BankGroupSwap on/off.

That is reiterating what The Stilt has said before.

BankGroupSwap disabled loses you AIDA64 performance and gains you real world for 1DPC SR.

See the next chart on the link.

https://community.amd.com/servlet/JiveServlet/downloadImage/38-1506-122963/pastedImage_3.png

When BankGroupSwap is disabled and BankGroupSwapAlt is enabled then AIDA64 does not lose performance and you still have real world gain. *They have not done this setup.*

You are failing to understand what The Stilt said and what I have reiterated now number of times.

The context of The Stilt's post was for 1DPC SR RAM, what Timur Born has and in that context I have provided information.

If the AMD article had chart of BGS: Off and BGSA: On it would show AIDA64 does not lose performance for that setup and still has real world performance.

Any UEFI where BGSA is not revealed to end user I would believe it would be disabled. As it is clear the UEFI/AGESA is not detecting what RAM is in rig and setting optimal setup. So AMD's article's charts would be all with BGSA: Disabled IMO, the AIDA64 chart clearly shows this IMO.
Quote:


> i) Quote: "BGS: [Auto] BGSA: [Enabled]"
> 
> This is BGS set to enabled and BGSA is set to enabled.


I have answered in above post that above is not how it is and in your new post you do not even acknowledge I was right on that.

I do not need your help. When I do I will ask, thank you, be there when your needed not when not needed.

You are confusing this aspect of discussion and fail to read what I posted before and I have highlighted exactly what I am saying clearly in each post.

This is definitely my last post on this aspect and I will ignore anything you post on this aspect and not join in discussion.


----------



## Ramad

gupsterg my friend

BankGroupSwapAlt is Bank Group Swap Alternative method that simulate Bank Group Swap, you enable this then you have enabled Bank Group Swap, this is not optimal for 1DPC SR (as you call it). And I rest my case and wish you good luck.


----------



## Timur Born

Technically I wanted to know if BGS has to be manually set to disabled when BGSA is enabled, or if BGS "Auto" will disable on its own once BGSA is enabled. According to Gupsterg's tests the "Auto" setting switches on its own. The Stilt's phrasing was a bit ambivalent on this.

Of course it's no problem to just manually set both options, but I liked to have this clarified.


----------



## Frikencio

I always had BankGroupSwapAlt Enabled and BankGroupSwap Disabled on my 3333MT/s Setup.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndehX*
> 
> 1.05v
> 
> I've just set it to 1.1v but im not hopeful that it'll make any difference. If it does, I'll update.


Yes please do. I'd be interested to hear how it goes.

I personally noticed that my 'memory training fails' went away at the settings that gave me stability in IBT AVX, which requires quite a bit more vcore and vSoC than f.e. Prime95. So now I'm running 1.417vcore(idle) and 1.15vSoc to have 3.8GHz and 3333MHz/CL14 DRAM stable. vcore drops to ~1.35v with Prime95 and to ~1.33v with IBT AVX.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Technically I wanted to know if BGS has to be manually set to disabled when BGSA is enabled, or if BGS "Auto" will disable on its own once BGSA is enabled. According to Gupsterg's tests the "Auto" setting switches on its own. The Stilt's phrasing was a bit ambivalent on this.
> 
> Of course it's no problem to just manually set both options, but I liked to have this clarified.


No problem chap, glad it's all clear.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> gupsterg my friend
> 
> BankGroupSwapAlt is Bank Group Swap Alternative method that simulate Bank Group Swap, you enable this then you have enabled Bank Group Swap, this is not optimal for 1DPC SR (as you call it). And I rest my case and wish you good luck.


Please Ramad. I beg of you to view post 24785 bold text BGS: Auto BGSA: Enabled, here is that screenshot.

http://cdn.overclock.net/c/cc/cc574123_BGSAUTOBGSAENABLED.jpeg

BGS is disabled, when it is auto and BGSA is enabled. As it is a mutually exclusive function, the "Auto rule" in UEFI does this.

Now in that post is also BGS: Disabled BGSA: Enabled, see how it performs the same.

http://cdn.overclock.net/9/92/929c40f1_BGSDISABLEDBGSAENABLED.jpeg

I know BGSA is alternative Bank Group Swapping method, but BGS does not need to be enabled, nor should it be enabled as 1 method should and is employed.

Now compare BGS: Disabled BGSA: Disabled

http://cdn.overclock.net/a/ae/ae459f83_BGSDISABLEDBGSADISABLED.jpeg

This matches what is highlighted in AMD article, I lose AIDA64 performance, so as stated before BGSA was disabled in their tests and UEFI has this as default regardless what BGS is set to.

Please your posts will confuse members that are looking to know what to do on 1 dimm per channel single rank RAM.


----------



## crastakippers

I have just put together my new PC with the CrossHair V1 Hero and a 1700 Ryzen. The CPU is on stock clocks and voltage. I have set the Ram to 3200 (14-14-14-34-48).

Are the temps in HWINFO64 (v5.55) accurate for this board? The reason I ask is when running stress/stability tests Aida64 (v5.92) reports the socket temp as 10 degrees higher than is reported by HWINFO64.

Do these max temps look reasonable for 30 minutes of small FFTs in Prime 95 as reported by HWINFO? Ambients were 21c.

CPU = 39c
MB = 29c
Socket = 57c

Also what are the safe max temps for stress testing when I do start to OC the CPU ?

Thanks lots.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crastakippers*
> 
> I have just put together my new PC with the CrossHair V1 Hero and a 1700 Ryzen. The CPU is on stock clocks and voltage. I have set the Ram to 3200 (14-14-14-34-48).
> 
> Are the temps in HWINFO64 (v5.55) accurate for this board? The reason I ask is when running stress/stability tests Aida64 (v5.92) reports the socket temp as 10 degrees higher than is reported by HWINFO64.
> 
> Do these max temps look reasonable for 30 minutes of small FFTs in Prime 95 as reported by HWINFO? Ambients were 21c.
> 
> CPU = 39c
> MB = 29c
> Socket = 57c
> 
> Also what are the safe max temps for stress testing when I do start to OC the CPU ?
> 
> Thanks lots.


What is UEFI version?

Please post screenshot for assessment of HWINFO.


----------



## Ramad

Guys, it's up to you how you set your motherboard's settings, but don't expect ground breaking results. Choose what is best for you, based on your experience not based on who said what.
If somebody think my settings are optimal, then you are mistaken, because I tune my settings all the time based on my testings and experience with my system.

@gupsterg

Please look below and tell me what is the difference:

*The tests follows the BIOS screenshots*

*BGS = Enabled
BGSA = Enabled*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















*BGS = Enabled
BGSA = Disabled*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















*BGS = Disabled
BGSA = Enabled*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















In all tests above, Bank Group Swap is enabled, one way or another, please tell me the difference between them. I have just done these tests, 4 tests for every pair of settings and 5 min. after login to windows.

Can you point out the difference in performance?


----------



## gupsterg

@Ramad

By your post if I took it on board I should not also follow AMDs guidelines as someone has done testing and stated xyz.

I give up. I'm waving white flag of surrender.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Ramad
> 
> By your post if I took it on board I should not also follow AMDs guidelines as someone has done testing and stated xyz.
> 
> I give up. I'm waving white flag of surrender.


I have a dual rank memory, so my system benefits from enabling Bank Group Swap, you don't benefit from enabling it because you have a single rank memory and should disable that altogether according to AMD tests.
Good luck gup.


----------



## crastakippers

Hi gupsterg,

the bios is 1403.

Temps screen shot.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



hwinfo.PNG 20k .PNG file


----------



## eyetrippy

say what now?

I thought the ones with the temperature issue were the x series?

And that the 1700 non-x would be reading correct temps before?

So why am I now seeing 20C higher temps on a non-x?

Is it that the x-versions were correct and they have now added 20C to the non-x?

1501 bios by the way


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Guys, it's up to you how you set your motherboard's settings, but don't expect ground breaking results. Choose what is best for you, based on your experience not based on who said what.
> If somebody think my settings are optimal, then you are mistaken, because I tune my settings all the time based on my testings and experience with my system.
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> Please look below and tell me what is the difference:
> 
> *The tests follows the BIOS screenshots*
> 
> *BGS = Enabled
> BGSA = Enabled*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BGS = Enabled
> BGSA = Disabled*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BGS = Disabled
> BGSA = Enabled*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all tests above, Bank Group Swap is enabled, one way or another, please tell me the difference between them. I have just done these tests, 4 tests for every pair of settings and 5 min. after login to windows.
> 
> Can you point out the difference in performance?


Frame rates in games will increase after disabling both at same time benchmark shows slower performance.


----------



## majestynl

Back from traveling, saw a new beta bios. Currently testing, no major things so far. Now doing memtest with 3466 TT..

Found a bug in 9920 and same on 1510, committed to Elmors bugform. ( Bios can crash,when wrong setting is running like GD mode)

Anyways, always curious about some values for ram. So below is mentioned to @stilts , but if somebody else has also a clue or idea, always welcome









1)My setup/ram never accepts Geardown mode disabled. Windows crashes at boot!
So I need to enable it.

2) running tRDRD and tWRWR on lower values then 4 always give me memtest errors.

Is there any other timing I need to change or edit if I change above things for better performance?

Memtest passes 1000+ with above setting but Aida latency increases with tRDRD /tWRWR higher then 2


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I have a dual rank memory, so my system benefits from enabling Bank Group Swap, you don't benefit from enabling it because you have a single rank memory and should disable that altogether according to AMD tests.
> Good luck gup.


I have clearly god knows how many times said 1DPC SR, ie 1 dimm per channel and single rank.

You just keep going on and on ignoring what the other person says completely.

And it is not what AMD state I need to do, as they did not test with BGSA Enabled, which again has been explained several times.

Members with 1 DPC DR and 2 DPC do not need to adjust UEFI for these parameters, again information is out there already in threads.

So I'm sorry chap, I have blocked you as I can not keep doing this, I bid you farewell and all the best.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crastakippers*
> 
> Hi gupsterg,
> 
> the bios is 1403.
> 
> Temps screen shot.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> hwinfo.PNG 20k .PNG file


Go to Extreme Tweaker page > Tweakers Paradise > Sense MI Skew set to Disabled and report back.


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> Frame rates in games will increase after disabling both at same time benchmark shows slower performance.


That is for SR ram,i have DR and if i don't have BGS or BGSA enable i have errors or F9


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> That is for SR ram,i have DR and if i don't have BGS or BGSA enable i have errors or F9


Yep. Only for single rank dual channel configurations.


----------



## 1usmus

*Result test CLDO_VDDP for 3333 dualrank*

value / start / error

910 coldboot 999+
912 normal 999+
913 normal 0
914 normal 999+
915 long 13
916 long 999+
917 normal 4
918 not started
919 normal 999+
920 normal 11
925 BSOD
930 normal 999+
935 BSOD
950 not started

its **** haos...but i find 913 magic value for my system









*Ramad* and *kaseki*, thanks for help


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I have clearly god knows how many times said 1DPC SR, ie 1 dimm per channel and single rank.
> 
> You just keep going on and on ignoring what the other person says completely.
> 
> And it is not what AMD state I need to do, as they did not test with BGSA Enabled, which again has been explained several times.
> 
> Members with 1 DPC DR and 2 DPC do not need to adjust UEFI for these parameters, again information is out there already in threads.


That's your choice, but if you read this post someday, then I need you to know that I know that you have a single ranked dual channel memory, and I only tried to help you understand, that you need to stop repeating what somebody told you and pass it as a fact, when tests done by AMD themselves says something else. You are confusing members by passing false information passed to you by someone that did not even show test results.
That's it gup.


----------



## f1LL

@gupsterg:

I'm pretty sure Ramad is right. at least that's how I remember it (and run it).

Here is one screenshot that The Stilt posted:


----------



## majestynl

@Ramad

If I can remember, you told us Last week tweaking CLDO_VDDP can lead to running lower vcore.

I want to test that today. Can you update me so I can run those test here.

Waiting for you reply and info..

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> @Ramad
> 
> If I can remember, you told us Last week tweaking CLDO_VDDP can lead to running lower vcore.
> 
> I want to test that today. Can you update me so I can run those test here.
> 
> Waiting for you reply and info..
> 
> Thanks in advance...


I have it on an earlier post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/24080#post_26241863

The right value helps a lot, but finding it is time consuming.
I may need your help regarding some tests, which will not take a long time, 30 min. at the most, how is your CPU cooling? Do you have IBT AVX?


----------



## crastakippers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Go to Extreme Tweaker page > Tweakers Paradise > Sense MI Skew set to Disabled and report back.


Attached is the HWINFO output while running small FFTs in prime 95 with SMI skew disabled. Would you mind explaining which temp readings are important and the danger levels please.

And do they look normal now?

hwinfosmidisabled.PNG 53k .PNG file


thanks.


----------



## gupsterg

@f1LL

All information in context of BankGroupSwap and BankGroupSwapAlt is in OP of my thread.

Check section RAM Info...> C6H UEFI 0079 onwards ... > BankGroupSwap and BankGroupSwapAlt.

The source is The Stilt, Roger Tolppola. You will note in the AMD RAM article an overclocker named Sami, he is Sami Mäkinen. These "guys" have been and are closely associated with AMD, so you can trust them as source of information.

If you also view Roger's past posts some of his testing has been at same timings as AMD article and he also did some DDR4-3520 tests as in that linked article. Coincidence?

I know what RAM I have.

I know what I need to do.

I have done my tests.

I appreciate your post.

I am bowing out from this discussion aspect.

Please accept my apologies







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crastakippers*
> 
> Attached is the HWINFO output while running small FFTs in prime 95 with SMI skew disabled. Would you mind explaining which temp readings are important and the danger levels please.
> 
> And do they look normal now?
> 
> hwinfosmidisabled.PNG 53k .PNG file
> 
> 
> thanks.


Yep normal







.

Enjoy your rig







.


----------



## The Stilt

Ryzen Timing Checker 1.01

PW: "RyzenDRAM"

- Added support for BankGroupSwapAlternative.

I originally intended to hold any further updates until I'm able to support reading the low-level controller parameters (such as ProcODT). Unfortunately it is currently impossible to support reading these parameters, since the current configuration of the PSP prevents it. We'll see if this is going to change, however there is really no ETA (that I'd know of).

EDIT (7/30/2017): The link to 1.01 has been updated. The original version was compressed with UPX and few hours after the initial file was uploaded, several AV scanners started to flag the .exe as malware (including the reputable ones). The repacked version lacks UPX compression.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Flashed UEFI 1501 just to see how it is.
> 
> Using IBT AVX custom 13312MB as stability test on R7 1700 Batch: UA 1709PGT, 3.8GHz / 3333MHz Fast, Offset: +175mV / SOC: 1.05V / VBOOT & VDIMM:1.375V.
> 
> Did anyone else get the message:-
> *
> BIOS is updating
> Do not shut down or reset the system to prevent system bootup failure.*
> 
> Looks like KeyBOT FW got updated for me.
> 
> 
> 
> @Timur Born
> 
> Check my thread OP, section RAM info .... > C6H UEFI 0079 onwards .... > BankGroupSwap and BankGroupSwapAlt


I updated from 9920 to 1501. KeyBOT updated for me as well.

I did not get the bios is updating do not shut down or reset message though. I recall one other person said they did though. Something I noticed though was that after it updated, I think my computer failed to boot (didn't see anything on screen or checked LED for error message). It booted fine by itself on the next boot though.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I have it on an earlier post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/24080#post_26241863
> 
> The right value helps a lot, but finding it is time consuming.
> I may need your help regarding some tests, which will not take a long time, 30 min. at the most, how is your CPU cooling? Do you have IBT AVX?


Let me finish current test. I will soon let you know.

My system runs perfect but I'm just curious about your statement.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Do you have IBT AVX?


Joking right ?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Let me finish current test. I will soon let you know.
> 
> My system runs perfect but I'm just curious about your statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joking right ?


Good








Yes, was joking. Send me a PM when you have the time.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *Result test CLDO_VDDP for 3333 dualrank*
> 
> value / start / error
> 
> 910 coldboot 999+
> 912 normal 999+
> 913 normal 0
> 914 normal 999+
> 915 long 13
> 916 long 999+
> 917 normal 4
> 918 not started
> 919 normal 999+
> 920 normal 11
> 925 BSOD
> 930 normal 999+
> 935 BSOD
> 950 not started
> 
> its **** haos...but i find 913 magic value for my system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ramad* and *kaseki*, thanks for help










is a first for me.

Anyway, your CLDO results look a lot like mine did (chaos) when my DRAM voltages were on the high side, along with my SOC voltage, although my system favored F9 training failures (Linux tends to not indulge in BSODs). Lowered voltages somewhat gave better results. Below is today's baseline settings list with the changes from the last publication shown in yellow highlight. This configuration passed 2 hours of GSAT. I'll get around to some other tests later, but they have never revealed problems.

Also of note is that Intel Latency Test reports latency to be 70.5 ns and read bandwidth to be 49238 MB/s.



Spoiler: Simulated Ryzen Timing Checker


----------



## gupsterg

@The Stilt

Cheers Roger!







.

@finalheaven

No worries mate, cheers for info.

1501 on same OC profile as 9943, 1401, 1403, 1403-SP42M and Elmor's test UEFI for cold boot fix, is good for me







.

1st 10x IBT AVX custom 13312MB



2nd 10x IBT AVX custom 13312MB



Y-Cruncher v.0.7.2.9469



Now view Y-Cruncher Y-Cruncher v.0.7.3.9472



On any run differing thread will go low usage and then application later will stated stability test fail.

The author has been quick to respond, I am getting test data together, hopefully a fix will be done ASAP.

*FYI for members*

Anyone doubting The Stilt's information really needs to go out and do google searches and see what the man has done. He has provided information, applications, bioses, test data and overclock results for many years.

To me he is AMD







.

I would follow him blindly and implicitly, that is how much faith have in the word of Roger Tolppola.


----------



## roybotnik

Strange, I just booted at 3333 and BGS/BGSA are showing disabled when using DIMM slots A1 and B1. AIDA results look correct though. These are both Auto in AMD CBS, haven't touched them.



Spoiler: AIDA









Spoiler: RTC


----------



## kaseki

OCN wireless mice blindly tuning their BIOSes.

gupsterg Ramad kaseki


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> OCN wireless mice blindly tuning their BIOSes.
> 
> gupsterg Ramad kaseki


This nearly got my tea out of my nose, and it's hot!


----------



## gupsterg

I just updated post 24785 it now has BGS: Enabled and BGSA: Enabled.

Again as The Stilt said the UEFI sets it as "Mutually exclusive", BGS is disabled even if forced on, as BGSA is enabled.

I use slots A2, B2.

I have F4-3200C14D-16GTZ and knew prior to purchase it was single rank, Samsung B die and that is what they are.


----------



## rv8000

So where exactly are the BGS and BGSA options hiding in 1501? Pretty sure I just went through every menu and I can't find them


----------



## gupsterg

Advanced page > AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > DRAM Memory Mapping







.


----------



## Timur Born

Decreased CPU clock to 3950 + 3333-C14, seems IBT AVX stable again. I noticed that my socket temps are quite high currently and at one point Tctl peaked at 98°C. Ambient is close to 23.5°C, so that should not be the cause. It's possible that the used AIO replacement has some troubles keeping up.


----------



## WR-HW95

Ok... after fidling with 3200 GD=disable + T1 I can´t get it stable with 4x16Gb.... but I noticed too that voltages have some harmony thing going.
On 1.4V Vdram 0.726V was best VTTDR value.
Didn´t test Vcore/Soc, but on 1.4V Vcore 1.0-1.13V Soc was working best.
So with those known things I went back to 3333 GD=disabled + T2 and havent hit any errors in tests so far.









Edit: I was using 9945 bios and changed to 9920.... no real difference between them.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WR-HW95*
> 
> Ok... after fidling with 3200 GD=disable + T1 I can´t get it stable with 4x16Gb.... but I noticed too that voltages have some harmony thing going.
> On 1.4V Vdram 0.726V was best VTTDR value.
> Didn´t test Vcore/Soc, but on 1.4V Vcore 1.0-1.13V Soc was working best.
> So with those known things I went back to 3333 GD=disabled + T2 and havent hit any errors in tests so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I was using 9945 bios and changed to 9920.... no real difference between them.


Yea, I believe 4 dimms is too much to run 1T with geardown disabled.

Why not do Geardown enabled though? It is faster than disabled + 2T as geardown is effectively 1.5T.

Not sure if setting 1T or 2T with geardown enabled does anything though. Assuming with geardown enabled it runs at its own 1.5T speed anyways.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Advanced page > AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > DRAM Memory Mapping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks

Does anyone know if there has been any Vdroop testing done specifically on the CH6? I'm trying to figure out if using LLC may be a better approach to avoid higher average voltage when using offset mode in lower pstates. So far my 1700 seemingly requires a lot more voltage to get 3.8 stable as opposed to my Gaming 5; gaming 5 took about 160mV more (+0.1625v offset), whereas I'm now testsing 4hr stability on my CH6 and I'm already at +193mV (+0.1925v offset). Very hard to make heads or tails of this when software readings are all over the place, and the hardware readings at the probe points may not be taking into account vdroop or voltage at the back of the socket.


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Strange, I just booted at 3333 and BGS/BGSA are showing disabled when using DIMM slots A1 and B1. AIDA results look correct though. These are both Auto in AMD CBS, haven't touched them.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: AIDA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: RTC


In A1 B1 i have allways disabled BGS,even if i manual enable, RTC will show me disabled.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> In A1 B1 i have allways disabled BGS,even if i manual enable, RTC will show me disabled.


I can replicate that. I've been on A1 B1 since launch and never gave me problems.

Is A2 B2 better?


----------



## Ramad

Bios 1501 reminds me of 9945 which required a little bit higher VCore and was forgiving on SOC voltage.
Tested boot from a normal shutdown and boot from no electricity state (unplugged PSU), both followed by 5 min. of memory tests shows all BIOS settings are correctly applied, so there is no issue here on my system.



More results:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Here are my settings using R5 1600 @ 3.8GHz along with Patriot Viper Elite 2x 8GiB dual rank memory @3200MT/s:

*AMD CBS:*

*P-Stats: Custom P0, P1 and P2*
*Relaxed EDC throttling: Enabled*
*CLDO VDDP: 875mV*
*CAD Bus Drive: 20 - 20 - 40 - 60* (the same values are under DRAM Timings Control)



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















*Extreme Tweaker Settings:*

*CPU voltage: 1.238V + 0.03750V (offset)*
*SOC voltage: 0.98750V*
*DRAM voltage: 1.3V*
*1.8V PLL: 1.86V* (both of IBT AVX and Mem Test above only required 1.82V to pass, 1.86V is required for OCCT test)



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











*DRAM Timings Control:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















*Digi+ Settings:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









*Tweaker's Paradise:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









*All settings in text format:*

Stable_3.8_1501_setting.txt 5k .txt file


----------



## hotstocks

Does ANYONE know what is going on here?

For me Real Bench and IBT AVX cause my display output to freeze (sometimes for several seconds) since I upgraded to the Creators Update. The system is still stable and passes the tests but it is not usable at all during stress testing with those programs. Prime95 doesn't cause this.

So after doing 100 voodoo steps to get Creators update to install, I am up and running. But yeah, I have the exact same problem, while Realbench stress testing every minute or so it freezes everything for a few seconds then resumes normally. *** is going on? How do we fix this? If it helps I have a 100% stable 1800X at 3.94ghz, Gskil at 3366mhz C14 Stilts, Corsair 1000W psu and H100i, Nvidia 1080Ti latest drivers, Samsung 960 NVME 1TB, all top quality parts for a Ryzen build.


----------



## Mandarb

1501 is still the newest BIOS? 9920 now completely drove me insane, had it get stuck on training or on post screen two times, today my PC never even successfully posted, not even after a CMOS clear. Going to use flashback now, hope it works...


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I can replicate that. I've been on A1 B1 since launch and never gave me problems.
> 
> Is A2 B2 better?


A2 and B2 are the recommended slots for using 2 dimms. See manual.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Does anyone know if there has been any Vdroop testing done specifically on the CH6? I'm trying to figure out if using LLC may be a better approach to avoid higher average voltage when using offset mode in lower pstates. So far my 1700 seemingly requires a lot more voltage to get 3.8 stable as opposed to my Gaming 5; gaming 5 took about 160mV more (+0.1625v offset), whereas I'm now testsing 4hr stability on my CH6 and I'm already at +193mV (+0.1925v offset). Very hard to make heads or tails of this when software readings are all over the place, and the hardware readings at the probe points may not be taking into account vdroop or voltage at the back of the socket.


See my thread. ProbeIt points include LLC. All I use/do/need to know is pretty much in OP, I update it as and when needed in OP.

@finalheaven

I moved over to W7 Pro x64, Y-Cruncher v0.7.3.9472 is fine in W7 Pro x64, where as W10C it can exhibit erratic behaviour. TBH my preferred OS for daily use is W7 Pro x64, I also find for me gaming performance and benchmarking is better in W7.

Passed this info and other gathered today to Y-Cruncher author. Continuing testing.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> A2 and B2 are the recommended slots for using 2 dimms. See manual.


But does it actually change anything?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> But does it actually change anything?


Are you happy with your RAM frequency, voltage and timings using A1/B1? If your are happy with your current configuration then leave it alone.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Ryzen Timing Checker 1.01
> 
> PW: "RyzenDRAM"
> 
> - Added support for BankGroupSwapAlternative.
> 
> I originally intended to hold any further updates until I'm able to support reading the low-level controller parameters (such as ProcODT). Unfortunately it is currently impossible to support reading these parameters, since the current configuration of the PSP prevents it. We'll see if this is going to change, however there is really no ETA (that I'd know of).


Appreciate your great work for us, thanks much


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Yea, I believe 4 dimms is too much to run 1T with geardown disabled.
> 
> Why not do Geardown enabled though? It is faster than disabled + 2T as geardown is effectively 1.5T.
> 
> Not sure if setting 1T or 2T with geardown enabled does anything though. Assuming with geardown enabled it runs at its own 1.5T speed anyways.


I'm running 4X8 G.Skill 3600 C16 tridentz at 1T geardown disabled at 3366mhz C14 Stilts speed settings and 1.41v ddr Vsoc 1.18125V 100% stable, anything higher is not stable, and no point in going higher and loosening timings. I get nice scores in Aida trial, got latency down to about 67-68 and read/writes like 50,000.


----------



## Mysticial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> See my thread. ProbeIt points include LLC. All I use/do/need to know is pretty much in OP, I update it as and when needed in OP.
> 
> @finalheaven
> 
> I moved over to W7 Pro x64, Y-Cruncher v0.7.3.9472 is fine in W7 Pro x64, where as W10C it can exhibit erratic behaviour. TBH my preferred OS for daily use is W7 Pro x64, I also find for me gaming performance and benchmarking is better in W7.
> 
> Passed this info and other gathered today to Y-Cruncher author. Continuing testing.


Author of y-cruncher here:

If a thread encounters an error (such as from an overclock instability), it will stop immediately. But it may or may not report the error immediately depending on the nature of the error. Some errors don't get reported until the test is done for all the other threads.

In that case you will see that a thread has stopped while everything else is still running. But once the test finishes, it will display the error.

The difference between v0.7.2 and v0.7.3 is the "Mode" option. In v0.7.2 and earlier, the stress test simply created N threads and let them run freely. If a thread stops due to an error, you might not notice since the OS is constantly bouncing all the other threads around.

In v0.7.3, each thread is pinned to a specific logical core. So when a thread stops, you'll notice immediately in Task Manager as the graph for that logical core goes to zero.

To summarize:

"Mode: Local - Thread-local memory. Pin threads to cores." - means to pin all threads to specific logical cores (default in v0.7.3)
"Mode: Global - Shared memory, no thread pinning." - means to let the threads roam freely (same behavior as v0.7.2 and earlier)
The reason for this split is quite complicated and it involves multi-socket systems with NUMA. On a NUMA system, the old behavior (Mode: Global) may produce a drastically different load on the processor as (Mode: Local) due to memory locality and bandwidth limitations of the cross-socket interconnects.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hey Crosshair dudes,
> 
> Does anyone know what kind of thermal probe fits in the tiny hole on the back side of the socket in order to measure the temp of the CPU? I have an thermal probe of my fan controller taped to the back side of the socket and its working pretty nice and the fans don't ramp up that much anymore, the CPU sits between 40-50 c when gaming and the fans don't even have to kick in.. I would like to have a more accurate thermal probe than the sticker.
> 
> Thnx.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't notice this hole, but typically an iron-constantine (Type K) thermocouple can be made very small, either as naked wires twisted together at the tip, or sheathed. Look up thermocouples for more information. Various such sensors with modules are available to use with a digital voltmeter. Going back in history, the two wires would have been connected to a very sensitive (and expensive) current meter, configured so that there were no spurious current-generating electrical couples between any of the conductors except at the twisted pair performing the sensing. I'll have to look carefully to see if there is one in the Superposition Lab. Tables exist of the voltage couple generated as a function of temperature. This characteristic is determined by the materials, and is very accurate and stable.
Click to expand...

Just to close this hanging question: In Unigine Superposition, towards the end of the benchmark, there is a scene of a desk with a burning cigarette. Left of the cigarette is a blue-gray box bottom containing a black meter assembly, with a set of leads that look like they culminate in a probe. Edit: This could be a thermocouple meter. I haven't figured out how to get close enough in game mode to read the meter markings. Close inspection reveals it is a volt-amp meter of ancient design. There is a second one on a desk to the right. I have pretty well trashed the entire lab in game mode looking, but haven't found a thermocouple meter. I was looking for something like this:


----------



## gupsterg

@Mysticial

I appreciate your time







.

The above run lasted ~73min, I then manually stopped.



Then I did a rerun.



Y-Cruncher v0.7.2.9469 and v0.7.2.9468 give me more consistent results.

For now I will stick with using v0.7.2.9469.


----------



## ItsMB

Did any of you conected an AIO through BIOS/Board management?


----------



## Mysticial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Mysticial
> 
> I appreciate your time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The above run lasted ~73min, I then manually stopped.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I did a rerun.
> 
> 
> 
> Y-Cruncher v0.7.2.9469 and v0.7.2.9468 give me more consistent results.
> 
> For now I will stick with using v0.7.2.9469.


I went ahead an added these changes to the next patch:

If a thread fails to bind to a core, it prints a warning.
If a stress-test thread hits an error, it prints it out immediately. So you'll know something happened.
No ETA yet on when the v0.7.3.9473 patch will be released. I'm still working on the problems that y-cruncher currently has on Threadripper and Epyc*. And I plan to push out all the fixes together.

*There's some BS with having multiple NUMA nodes per socket that's wrecking absolute havoc on the Linux binaries.


----------



## gupsterg

No problem







, thank you for application and support







.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Just to close this hanging question: In Unigine Superposition, towards the end of the benchmark, there is a scene of a desk with a burning cigarette. Left of the cigarette is a blue-gray box bottom containing a black meter assembly, with a set of leads that look like they culminate in a probe. Edit: This could be a thermocouple meter. I haven't figured out how to get close enough in game mode to read the meter markings. Close inspection reveals it is a volt-amp meter of ancient design. There is a second one on a desk to the right. I have pretty well trashed the entire lab in game mode looking, but haven't found a thermocouple meter. I was looking for something like this:


That's because he was using RTD's...


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Just to close this hanging question: In Unigine Superposition, towards the end of the benchmark, there is a scene of a desk with a burning cigarette. Left of the cigarette is a blue-gray box bottom containing a black meter assembly, with a set of leads that look like they culminate in a probe. Edit: This could be a thermocouple meter. I haven't figured out how to get close enough in game mode to read the meter markings. Close inspection reveals it is a volt-amp meter of ancient design. There is a second one on a desk to the right. I have pretty well trashed the entire lab in game mode looking, but haven't found a thermocouple meter. I was looking for something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because he was using RTD's...
Click to expand...

Heh. Thanks for the insight. There were several historical devices in that lab so I had hope. Note the Tektronix 'scope clone without any name.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Heh. Thanks for the insight. There were several historical devices in that lab so I had hope. Note the Tektronix 'scope clone without any name.


Not only that, he had removed the blue or green filter in front of the CRT phosphor (which heightens contrast when mounted) and which was done usually for one of two reasons: either the CRT is getting dim, or for photography since it made the trace a little brighter and with the hood on there was no light on the tube face anyway, lol.

Most of the stuff in that lab screams 1970's to me -- I was actually working in electronics in the 1970's and that looks like it might have been the time shown. The scope actually looks a little small for the time and maybe places it later? I guess it was like late 70's the Tektronix 465's were around and I had one. I just gave my last one away to a guy last year and I don't have any analog scopes any more at home, just an inexpensive Rigol digital.

But in most labs, you'd find an assortment of stuff. We had an old tube-type differential voltmeter that still worked well (if you let it warm up for a loooongggg time) and so you could find anachronisms very easily I think in any lab, even today. Whoever did the design for that lab did a great job though in my opinion, it feels like another time with very little wrong. I wonder about the Wimshurst static generator on the desk though. Either a favorite curio of the engineer there, or I don't know what it would have been used for. In some ways, seeing things like that on the desk makes me think of high school or college labs, lol. Maybe that's what this was.

Did you notice in the final "floating" what doesn't take off like the coat and coat rack and some other things? I don't know if that's an oversight or there's a puzzle there to be figured out, like what could have been in the pockets, lol.

Mostly I work in software (automation) these days and don't need the facilities I once did. Kind of miss the old iron though.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Heh. Thanks for the insight. There were several historical devices in that lab so I had hope. Note the Tektronix 'scope clone without any name.
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that, he had removed the blue or green filter in front of the CRT phosphor (which heightens contrast when mounted) and which was done usually for one of two reasons: either the CRT is getting dim, or for photography since it made the trace a little brighter and with the hood on there was no light on the tube face anyway, lol.
> 
> Most of the stuff in that lab screams 1970's to me -- I was actually working in electronics in the 1970's and that looks like it might have been the time shown. The scope actually looks a little small for the time and maybe places it later? I guess it was like late 70's the Tektronix 465's were around and I had one. I just gave my last one away to a guy last year and I don't have any analog scopes any more at home, just an inexpensive Rigol digital.
> 
> But in most labs, you'd find an assortment of stuff. We had an old tube-type differential voltmeter that still worked well (if you let it warm up for a loooongggg time) and so you could find anachronisms very easily I think in any lab, even today. Whoever did the design for that lab did a great job though in my opinion, it feels like another time with very little wrong. I wonder about the Wimshurst static generator on the desk though. Either a favorite curio of the engineer there, or I don't know what it would have been used for. In some ways, seeing things like that on the desk makes me think of high school or college labs, lol. Maybe that's what this was.
> 
> Did you notice in the final "floating" what doesn't take off like the coat and coat rack and some other things? I don't know if that's an oversight or there's a puzzle there to be figured out, like what could have been in the pockets, lol.
> 
> Mostly I work in software (automation) these days and don't need the facilities I once did. Kind of miss the old iron though.
Click to expand...

Yes, besides the coat, coat rack, and hat, I think, none of the desks move, even the school desks. Pretty selective anti-grav if you ask me. If you tour the lab in game mode, there are some gas tanks in one corner, with stuff in front of them covered in blankets. I couldn't find a way to uncover them. I'm not sure what the game actually is, or whether it is merely a demonstration of how potential gaming can be managed. It is easy to pick up some of the stuff on desks, but when released it goes flying. Some of it hits the floor and can't be further moved. Some things grabbed by the mouse and lifted can be transported through other objects as if they are textured but otherwise insubstantial wire frames (which of course, they are), but usually there are limits on physical objects intersecting each other. A mystery in an enigma.

P.S. I still have an HP audio meter that uses vacuum tubes and batteries (no hum). Now that I think of it, I'd better check it for battery auto destruction.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Yes, besides the coat, coat rack, and hat, I think, none of the desks move, even the school desks. Pretty selective anti-grav if you ask me. If you tour the lab in game mode, there are some gas tanks in one corner, with stuff in front of them covered in blankets. I couldn't find a way to uncover them. I'm not sure what the game actually is, or whether it is merely a demonstration of how potential gaming can be managed. It is easy to pick up some of the stuff on desks, but when released it goes flying. Some of it hits the floor and can't be further moved. Some things grabbed by the mouse and lifted can be transported through other objects as if they are textured but otherwise insubstantial wire frames (which of course, they are), but usually there are limits on physical objects intersecting each other. A mystery in an enigma.
> 
> P.S. I still have an HP audio meter that uses vacuum tubes and batteries (no hum). Now that I think of it, I'd better check it for battery auto destruction.


Hopefully no leakage!

That's an interesting design and I don't recall ever seeing one. We used to power the filaments with DC to prevent that filament-cathode kind of "bleedover" hum. Lots of old linear supply tricks using "Pi" filters with inductors between caps and so forth to get rid of ripple. Man some of that crap was big, lol. We're so spoiled these days and nostalgia aside I'm okay with that..

I still keep an old tube manual around in case I need to work on some vintage gear -- it's well worn and pretty much the binding is mostly tape now. What have I had it for? Over 40 years, wow. I'm old, lol.

Anyway nice chatting with you about "the old stuff".

I did mess around with the "game" a little and observed some of that stuff, but I searched in vain for any significant "Easter Eggs" or what not. Mostly it seems to be an exercise in destruction.

I guess that's about as much off-topic as I should go here -- probably too much already!


----------



## The Stilt

It seems that during the past eight hours several AV scanners started reporting RTC version 1.01 as a malware. It is expected that a software like this is flagged as a malware by some of the lesser AV scanners, but in this case also Kaspersky (which I use personally) has started to block it within the last couple hours. The original release was compressed using the most recent UPX version, which most likely is the issue. This version is otherwise obviously identical, but lacks the UPX compression. No issues with Kaspersky with this version, at least for the time being.

Unless you use AV on your systems, there is no need to re-download the file as obviously neither of them contain any actual malware in the first place.

Ryzen Timing Checker 1.01

PW: "RyzenDRAM"


----------



## dorbot

uck intel. f

I have no time for a company that behaves the way they do.

They will never clean themselves from the things they have done and the the things they have failed to do.

The reason your RAM does not work is because of Intel's abuse of the tech.

Your Ram works fine as long as it is intels way, it is synonymous with apple and the church of jobbies.

..... Let us not forget or be deceived, all RAM thus far was pandered to Intel.

Their billions of bribes to Dell and others has stopped. Or so it is said.

This is the reason your RAM does not work right. We must not forget how badly Intel has behaved and why we are in the mess we are in.

It is Intel's fault.

Given a fair Ten years of development without bribes I hope to see the end of Intel. They have had their evil day..


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> It seems that during the past eight hours several AV scanners started reporting RTC version 1.01 as a malware. It is expected that a software like this is flagged as a malware by some of the lesser AV scanners, but in this case also Kaspersky (which I personally) has started to block it within the last couple hours. The original release was compressed using the most recent UPX version, which most likely is the issue. This version is otherwise obviously identical, but lacks the UPX compression. No issues with Kaspersky with this version, at least for the time being.
> 
> Unless you use AV on your systems, there is no need to re-download the file as obviously neither of them contain any actual malware in the first place.
> 
> Ryzen Timing Checker 1.01
> 
> PW: "RyzenDRAM"


I know it's a conspirancy to steal all our RAM and put it on the Internet for the people to download.

BTW: Download more RAM


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I know it's a conspirancy to steal all our RAM and put it on the Internet for the people to download.
> 
> BTW: Download more RAM


Yeah, its intel's latest strategy, lol.


----------



## diaaablo

Yesterday I have flashed 1501, finally I found stable settings for me (kinda). None of mine previous stable base overclocking settings, that I'm used for 1401-1403-9920, didn't work. In 1501 I had to leave few voltages on [Auto], to keep system stable. Will keep looking, but in my opinion this bios version is a little more unbalanced. At least for my config.




P-States0 = 9D [3925MHz]
BIOS Settings


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Ryzen Timing Checker 1.01
> 
> PW: "RyzenDRAM"
> 
> - Added support for BankGroupSwapAlternative.
> 
> I originally intended to hold any further updates until I'm able to support reading the low-level controller parameters (such as ProcODT). Unfortunately it is currently impossible to support reading these parameters, since the current configuration of the PSP prevents it. We'll see if this is going to change, however there is really no ETA (that I'd know of).
> 
> EDIT (7/30/2017): The link to 1.01 has been updated. The original version was compressed with UPX and few hours after the initial file was uploaded, several AV scanners started to flag the .exe as malware (including the reputable ones). The repacked version lacks UPX compression.


Kaspersky Internet Security deletes the executable because of _Trojan.W32.Fakeoff.ir_.


----------



## diaaablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> It seems that during the past eight hours several AV scanners started reporting RTC version 1.01 as a malware. It is expected that a software like this is flagged as a malware by some of the lesser AV scanners, but in this case also Kaspersky (which I use personally) has started to block it within the last couple hours. The original release was compressed using the most recent UPX version, which most likely is the issue. This version is otherwise obviously identical, but lacks the UPX compression. No issues with Kaspersky with this version, at least for the time being.
> 
> Unless you use AV on your systems, there is no need to re-download the file as obviously neither of them contain any actual malware in the first place.
> 
> Ryzen Timing Checker 1.01
> 
> PW: "RyzenDRAM"


Norton Security reported, that archive is clear. Thanks for RTC update, Stilt


----------



## harrysun

Did I found a bug in BIOS 1501? VTTDDR is not saved/restored in/from profiles? Can someone else confirm that so we can make an PM to elmor.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> Kaspersky Internet Security deletes the executable because of _Trojan.W32.Fakeoff.ir_.


With the old version (UPX packed), but not with the new one.

All of the reputable AVs clear it, as they should.

https://virustotal.com/en/file/d2adfc3ebb0a4f60ebd9621ad892c4564d70baa504e6faac674edc761441d945/analysis/1501400685/


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Does ANYONE know what is going on here?


Use less memory for ITB (not max, but more like 12 GB with 16 GB in your system. You will still get regular freezes, because that's part of the nature of this bench.
For Realbench either use 8 GB test size, or free up memory before you start RB (kill tray processes and the like). You will still get freezes at one point shortly before RB calculates a hash checksum (if I remember correctly).

You can try to lower their CPU priority, which can help some. Prime95 runs on lowest idle priority 1 by itself and usually doesn't use all your memory (unless you ask it to).


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMB*
> 
> Did any of you conected an AIO through BIOS/Board management?


Yes, but I use the CPU fan header for the pump (DC controlled) and fan 2 header for the fans (PWM).


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> With the old version (UPX packed), but not with the new one.
> 
> All of the reputable AVs clear it, as they should.


Symantec Endpoint Protection tends to block these kind of programs due to lack of user base (reputation).


----------



## Timur Born

Does anyone know why CB15 performance bias leads to sporadic code 8 crashed during Windows boot? Shouldn't it crash consistently instead?

I also just booted using AIDA/Geekbench bias for the first time, in the past it would consistently crash to code 8.


----------



## Timur Born

Unless new BIOS versions change something for 3466-C14 I am settled at 3333-C14 again. Latency is going towards 65 ns, read throughput is around 52000 mb/s. Good enough for the time being.


----------



## MarkPost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> With the old version (UPX packed), but not with the new one.
> 
> All of the reputable AVs clear it, as they should.
> 
> https://virustotal.com/en/file/d2adfc3ebb0a4f60ebd9621ad892c4564d70baa504e6faac674edc761441d945/analysis/1501400685/


ESET deletes the new one too


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarkPost*
> 
> ESET deletes the new one too


Nothing I can really do about that.
Either whitelist the program manually or get rid of ESET (which isn't a very bad idea tbh).
Or alternatively simply don't use the app.


----------



## hurricane28

Can someone tell me why my motherboard goes nuts and reports weird temps?



First it was caused by Alsuite and when i removed it started to act normal again. Now i get these weird temps in AIDA64 and HWINFO64 and the fans start to ramp up to 100%.


----------



## Timur Born

Using the Aida performance bias there is little to no difference between memory latency and bandwidth readings of enabling/disabling BGS/BGSA. If at all then BGS has a slight bandwidth edge (up to 1000 mb/s more) over disabled and BGSA.

The bias caused several code 8 crashes in a row before it finally booted into Windows.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I can replicate that. I've been on A1 B1 since launch and never gave me problems.
> 
> Is A2 B2 better?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> A2 and B2 are the recommended slots for using 2 dimms. See manual.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> But does it actually change anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I can't find the post at present. In the past I recall @The Stilt stating to members to try the other slots as ProcODT in reality differs between them. ie if a ProcODT value of 60 is set and A1 / B1 used it's slightly lower for those slots vs A2 / B2. So I reckon I would side with what works best for a member. The other time I've read him state try another slot is moving slots/using single dimm can affect memory hole.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Does ANYONE know what is going on here?
> 
> For me Real Bench and IBT AVX cause my display output to freeze (sometimes for several seconds) since I upgraded to the Creators Update. The system is still stable and passes the tests but it is not usable at all during stress testing with those programs. Prime95 doesn't cause this.
> 
> So after doing 100 voodoo steps to get Creators update to install, I am up and running. But yeah, I have the exact same problem, while Realbench stress testing every minute or so it freezes everything for a few seconds then resumes normally. *** is going on? How do we fix this? If it helps I have a 100% stable 1800X at 3.94ghz, Gskil at 3366mhz C14 Stilts, Corsair 1000W psu and H100i, Nvidia 1080Ti latest drivers, Samsung 960 NVME 1TB, all top quality parts for a Ryzen build.


I use IBT AVX custom 13312MB as have 16GB installed on W10C, I get no freezes. I can't recall what RealBench does in W10C, as usually I've ran that in W7, it exhibits no issues. For me HCI Memtest set at 16x 850MB in W7 will always create mouse to be a bit sticky on movement, just as the test starts and later it's fine, when ran in W10C no issues at any times in that regard.

The correlation I've sort of seen with these "pauses" member mention is where an NVME is used. I use bog standard SATA SSD.


----------



## side37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I use IBT AVX custom 13312MB as have 16GB installed on W10C, I get no freezes. I can't recall what RealBench does in W10C, as usually I've ran that in W7, it exhibits no issues. For me HCI Memtest set at 16x 850MB in W7 will always create mouse to be a bit sticky on movement, just as the test starts and later it's fine, when ran in W10C no issues at any times in that regard.
> 
> The correlation I've sort of seen with these "pauses" member mention is where an NVME is used. I use bog standard SATA SSD.


I also see these freezes with an 850 EVO SSD so I don't think it is NVME specific. It seems to just be the Linpack tests that trigger it (IBT and OCCT), it doesn't happen in either Prime95 or memtest. The freezes can vary from a few seconds to maybe up to a minute worst case. I'm using W10C from a clean install, I'm not very worried about it as I have not seen it occur outside of these Linpack stress tests, it just makes it annoying when using the system at the same time as running a stress test.

I was wondering if it was related to memory speed/timings as I'm not using b-die but @hotstocks appears to be on b-die so that might be a dead end too. Is there anyone that doesn't get freezes on Nvidia GPUs?


----------



## gupsterg

My rig:-

CPU: R7 1700 UA 1709PGT or R7 1800X UA 1710SUS
RAM: F4-3200C14D-16GTZ in A2/B2
MOBO: C6H rev1.03
GPU: Sapphire Fury X, I use custom VBIOS, either stock clocks undervolted or OC clocks over volt
WiFi: Intel AC7260
SATA ODD drive
SSD: 840 EVO 250GB W7 Pro x64 or MX100 256GB W10C Pro x64, both SATA.
HDD: Seagate Barrucuda 2TB and Hitachi Deskstar 7K3000 2TB, both SATA.
KEYB: Cherry MX Board 3.0 USB rear ports.
MOUSE: Logitech G700S wireless, USB dongle/charge cable rear ports.
SCREEN: Asus MG279Q via DP, use in FS mode and 144Hz.

Cooling:

i) 4x TY143 using a Gelid 4 in 1 cable, powered by molex, uses CPU_FAN header for PWM, UEFI is set to PWM manual fan curve.
ii) 2x Arctic Cooling F9, share CHA_FAN3, UEFI set to PWM Standard curve.
iii) 1x Arctic Cooling F12, CHA_FAN1, UEFI set to PWM Turbo curve.

Both OS are clean installs, only apps I need, pretty much barebones IMO. Drivers wise both OS AMD Chipset/GPU driver, Logitech Gaming SW and extra for W7 is Intel AC7260 drivers. I use no OC SW for "platform", OC all done via UEFI.

IBT AVX custom 13312MB (W10C), Y-Cruncher (W7/W10), custom x264 (W7/W10C), RealBench (W7, will try W10C), [email protected] CPU/GPU (W7/W10C) and GSAT (W10C) exhibits no pausing. HCI Memtest is not the mouse sticking in W7 but when grabbing/moving instances. I just did a 2.5hrs run earlier today for 3.8/3466 The Stilt Preset on R7 1700 with UEFI 1501. Currently doing a 2hr/16GB run of RealBench Stress mode in W7, then moving to other test if AOK.

Prior to doing RAM MHz increase this morning, rig had been on [email protected] run for 9hrs on CPU/GPU; 3.8 3333 Fast.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *side37*
> 
> I also see these freezes with an 850 EVO SSD so I don't think it is NVME specific. It seems to just be the Linpack tests that trigger it (IBT and OCCT), it doesn't happen in either Prime95 or memtest. The freezes can vary from a few seconds to maybe up to a minute worst case. I'm using W10C from a clean install, I'm not very worried about it as I have not seen it occur outside of these Linpack stress tests, it just makes it annoying when using the system at the same time as running a stress test.
> 
> I was wondering if it was related to memory speed/timings as I'm not using b-die but @hotstocks appears to be on b-die so that might be a dead end too. Is there anyone that doesn't get freezes on Nvidia GPUs?


B-die does not make a difference here. I'm running B-die and i get freezes. I think you're onto something with the graphics card/graphics card driver, but that's only a gut feeling...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @f1LL
> 
> All information in context of BankGroupSwap and BankGroupSwapAlt is in OP of my thread.
> 
> Check section RAM Info...> C6H UEFI 0079 onwards ... > BankGroupSwap and BankGroupSwapAlt.
> 
> The source is The Stilt, Roger Tolppola. You will note in the AMD RAM article an overclocker named Sami, he is Sami Mäkinen. These "guys" have been and are closely associated with AMD, so you can trust them as source of information.
> 
> If you also view Roger's past posts some of his testing has been at same timings as AMD article and he also did some DDR4-3520 tests as in that linked article. Coincidence?
> 
> I know what RAM I have.
> 
> I know what I need to do.
> 
> I have done my tests.
> 
> I appreciate your post.
> 
> I am bowing out from this discussion aspect.
> 
> Please accept my apologies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Yep normal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Enjoy your rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


No need to apologise mate.







I appreciate all the work you put into spreading the valuable information here.







Thank you very much for that!

I was just wondering because I hate not knowing for sure







...and I remembered that I should disable both BGS and BGSA for my 2x8GB 3200 B-die kit. I always doubt my memory (brain, not ram) though.

Now I took the time to get back to your thread's OP and looked for the quotes and it turns out both is correct:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stilt*
> With 1 DPC single rank configuration you should *either* disable both of them, *or* set BankGroupSwapAlternative = Enabled.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gup*
> Only for 1 dimm per channel single rank set as Disabled for both *or* have BGSA Enabled.


I'm glad I could clear that up for myself - thanks to your work here!


----------



## gupsterg

No worries f1LL







.

On another note so far luv'ing UEFI 1501







. For me it rarely goes 1x Q-Code: F9, but having set Fail_CNT to 3 it doesn't end up being an infinite loop like UEFI 9920.

I did ~9hrs [email protected] on 3.8 / 3333 Fast last night, besides other tests yesterday. So far 3466MHz The Stilt preset is showing signs of a pass, got only 30min left of RB test then going to Y-Crunch. If this R7 1700 nails 3466MHz I doubt for the extra 100MHz on CPU the 1800X is showing signs of gaining is worth it really. I know on VCORE side the 1800X has got pretty much nothing left on it, to go higher MHz.


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I just did a 2.5hrs run earlier today for 3.8/3466 The Stilt Preset on R7 1700 with UEFI 1501.
> 
> Prior to doing RAM MHz increase this morning, rig had been on [email protected] run for 9hrs on CPU/GPU; 3.8 3333 Fast.


Which of The Stilt Presets from http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/20660#post_26178558 are you using for the 3466 run? Do you only change the MT/s and leave other settings as The Stilt recomends?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Can someone tell me why my motherboard goes nuts and reports weird temps?
> 
> 
> 
> First it was caused by Alsuite and when i removed it started to act normal again. Now i get these weird temps in AIDA64 and HWINFO64 and the fans start to ramp up to 100%.


Guys?

Can this be BIOS related or?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> Which of The Stilt Presets from http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/20660#post_26178558 are you using for the 3466 run? Do you only change the MT/s and leave other settings as The Stilt recomends?


In the post you've linked The Stilt's Presets are in UEFI but as 1.4V.



The 3466MHz The Stilt Preset in UEFI differs from his fastest/tightest 3466MHz setup, which can found here.

I use 3333MHz Fast with 3333MHz RAM frequency, this CPU uses SOC: 1.05V and VDIMM of 1.375V, to be stable in HCI, GSAT, RB, x264, [email protected], Y-Cruncher and IBT AVX custom 133312MB. The R7 1700 3.8GHz (+175mV / VID ~1.3625V) has been at this setup for several weeks. Holds same settings in UEFI 9943, 1401, 1403, 1403-SP42M, Elmor's test UEFI and 1501.

I'm using 3466MHz The Stilt Preset within UEFI 1501, the one highlighted in image, with SOC: 1.1V and VDIMM of 1.385V, HCI 2.5hrs pass, RB 2hrs pass, Y-Cruncher ~30min so far done.





The rig has been on since yesterday morning. With no downtime, yesterday was ~20 IBT AVX custom 13312MB for 3.8 / 3333 Fast to see if UEFI 1501 was "sound". Later lot's of Y-Cruncher differing versions on W7/W10C, to provide info to author and then an overnight 9hr [email protected] run on CPU/GPU. Since morning now on 3.8/3466 The Stilt.

Whilst these tests have been going on some light usage of PC has gone on, USB storage sticks also inserted/removed without any dropout issues. Even though the 3466 The Stilt preset is slightly looser primary timings it seems to bench in AIDA64 higher than 3333 Fast. CB15 "run to run" variance is tighter but not scoring much higher, as I expected though, I will be later doing some 3DM FS & SD to add to a table of data posted within my thread (not in OP of yet).


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> A2 and B2 are the recommended slots for using 2 dimms. See manual.


That's irrelevant, just like the Q-Codes in the manual. Gotta use whatever works best for you.

I was just testing to see the differences between using A1/B1 and A2/B2. My system behaves very differently when using A1/B1. For some reason my core temperatures under heavy cache/memory load are ~7-8C less. Obviously I can't trust these numbers, but it's interesting nonetheless.

BGS/BGSA read as 'off' in RTC, but they are on based on benchmark results. Similar to how RFC numbers are/were not reading correctly when using A2/B2.


----------



## Ramad

*Warning: Proceed only if you know what you are doing and have a good CPU cooling setup. I'm not responsible for any damage that may happen to your CPU because of lack of good CPU cooling at your end if you enable Relaxed EDC throttling.*

The option is disabled by default, and my understanding is, this is to keep the Ryzen CPU's thermal envelope in check, means 95W or 65W TDP depending on the CPU.

You can find Relaxed EDC throttling under: *Advanced\AMD CBS\Zen Common Options\Custom Core Pstats*



I had this option enabled since BIOS 1401 and did notice performance improvement in heavy multi-threaded programs such as IBT AVX and Y- cruncher.

Having a Ryzen 5 1600 myself, the increase in power consumption and heat is reasonable, but I don't know how big the jump will be on Ryzen 7 for power consumption and heat generated by the CPU. I asked a member to enable this option few weeks ago to test the effect on his Ryzen 7, but the member did not bother, maybe because it does not involve voltages and/or frequencies.










*Testing:*

I have used 2 programs to test this option, that's IBT AVX and Y-Cruncher, all other benching programs uses the CPU for a shorter time or are single-threaded, which makes it difficult to see the effect.

All the tests were run using my setup as R5 1600 @3.8GHz and 16GB Patriot Viper Elite @3200MT/s (at 16-18-18-18-36) using the latest beta BIOS 1501.
Detailed BIOS settings can be found here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/24840#post_26254975

*Results:*

IBT AVX: Showed a jump in speed from around 140Gflops to around 157Gflops, and a jump in current usage from around 80A to 88A resulting in a power increase from 97W to 107W (CPU core power). This should be the worst case scenario for my CPU regarding power increase, because I don't think any other program will use more power and generate more heat than IBT AVX.

*EDC disabled*



*EDC enabled*



*Y-Cruncher Pi calculation:*

Y-Cruncher is a multi-threaded program, but having only the ability to use a maximum of 12GB on my system made the tests around 5 min., and Y-Cruncher does use all the cores, but they will not be 100% all the time, which makes me believe that it's not taking full advantage of the CPU.

*Results:*

One of the tests with EDC disabled took longer to calculate the result, and it could be because my PC was doing something in the background, so this result is discarded, but I have included a screenshot of it here anyway.

*EDC disabled*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













Discarding the result with the longer calculation time results and average of *323.646* seconds.

*EDC enabled:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













Discarding the worst result again here results an average calculation time of *317.338* seconds.

Comparing the 2 results shows an average calculate time reduction of *6.308* second by enabling EDC.

There you have it. Extra performance for free, but note that a change in voltages may be required. I did not notice a need to increase voltages, but CPU's are always different, so be open for this probability.

*Note:* I expect you to test and post your testing results before saying that I'm wrong. I will not answer or replay to any post or member that wants to drag this to a discussion only for the sake of arguing, you have the option in your BIOS, enable it and test, or don't, that's up to you.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Can someone tell me why my motherboard goes nuts and reports weird temps?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First it was caused by Alsuite and when i removed it started to act normal again. Now i get these weird temps in AIDA64 and HWINFO64 and the fans start to ramp up to 100%.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Guys?
> 
> Can this be BIOS related or?
Click to expand...

My take, it maybe a SW sending things freaky. I can't say it's HWINFO64 as I use that too often and too long. I have in the past when wishing to take a screen shot of result opened say CPU-Z and it sent HWINFO readings "iffy", after CPU-Z v1.79.1/1.80.x all seems fine on that front, as I think the author fixed it to use correct mutex for SMBus access.

Do you have things loaded to start at OS load up that could be accessing sensors that would cause HWINFO to show wrong readings?

I don't use AIDA64 as stress test, only use it for RAM bench and some other things. So perhaps if you were using AIDA64 stress test and monitoring via HWiNFO there could be a clash equally loopy readings.

Due to how the Super IO Chip being accessed incorrectly leads to loopy behavior I don't use any stability test which incorporates monitoring. So then I know Super IO chip will behave and use HWINFO for monitoring.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Warning: Proceed only if you know what you are doing and have a good CPU cooling setup. I'm not responsible for any damage that may happen to your CPU because of lack of good CPU cooling at your end if you enable Relaxed EDC throttling.*
> 
> The option is disabled by default, and my understanding is, this is to keep the Ryzen CPU's thermal envelope in check, means 95W or 65W TDP depending on the CPU.
> 
> You can find Relaxed EDC throttling under: *Advanced\AMD CBS\Zen Common Options\Custom Core Pstats*
> 
> 
> 
> I had this option enabled since BIOS 1401 and did notice performance improvement in heavy multi-threaded programs such as IBT AVX and Y- cruncher.
> 
> Having a Ryzen 5 1600 myself, the increase in power consumption and heat is reasonable, but I don't know how big the jump will be on Ryzen 7 for power consumption and heat generated by the CPU. I asked a member to enable this option few weeks ago to test the effect on his Ryzen 7, but the member did not bother, maybe because it does not involve voltages and/or frequencies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Testing:*
> 
> I have used 2 programs to test this option, that's IBT AVX and Y-Cruncher, all other benching programs uses the CPU for a shorter time or are single-threaded, which makes it difficult to see the effect.
> 
> All the tests were run using my setup as R5 1600 @3.8GHz and 16GB Patriot Viper Elite @3200MT/s (at 16-18-18-18-36) using the latest beta BIOS 1501.
> 
> *Results:*
> 
> IBT AVX: Showed a jump in speed from around 140Gflops to around 157Gflops, and a jump in current usage from around 80A to 88A resulting in a power increase from 97W to 107W (CPU core power). This should be the worst case scenario for my CPU regarding power increase, because I don't think any other program will use more power and generate more heat than IBT AVX.
> 
> *EDC disabled*
> 
> 
> 
> *EDC enabled*
> 
> 
> 
> *Y-Cruncher Pi calculation:*
> 
> Y-Cruncher is a multi-threaded program, but having only the ability to use a maximum of 12GB on my system made the tests around 5 min., and Y-Cruncher does use all the cores, but they will not be 100% all the time, which makes me believe that it's not taking full advantage of the CPU.
> 
> *Results:*
> 
> One of the tests with EDC disabled took longer to calculate the result, and it could be because my PC was doing something in the background, so this result is discarded, but I have included a screenshot of it here anyway.
> 
> *EDC disabled*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discarding the result with the longer calculation time results and average of *323.646* seconds.
> 
> *EDC enabled:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discarding the worst result again here results an average calculation time of *317.338* seconds.
> 
> Comparing the 2 results shows an average calculate time reduction of *6.308* second by enabling EDC.
> 
> There you have it. Extra performance for free, but note that a change in voltages may be required. I did not notice a need to increase voltages, but CPU's are always different, so be open for this probability.
> 
> 
> 
> *Note:* I expect you to test and post your testing results before saying that I'm wrong. I will not answer or replay to any post or member that wants to drag this to a discussion only for the sake of arguing, you have the option in your BIOS, enable it and test, or don't, that's up to you.


An interesting find, but I wouldn't dare run that test until the Linux kernel incorporates a means to accurately read the super IO chip, which hasn't happened yet (as of kernel 4.13).


----------



## zeroarmy27

I've used the search function and still can't find this info. My BCLK is fluctuating on my board. BCLK is set manually to 100, but I seem to be missing something. I didn't have this problem before 1403, or I was setting something a different way. I can dial in my settings at this point and get a boot 100% of the time from a BIOS flash, but I can't figure out what to tweak to keep my BCLK stable like it was before. Any help?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> My take, it maybe a SW sending things freaky. I can't say it's HWINFO64 as I use that too often and too long. I have in the past when wishing to take a screen shot of result opened say CPU-Z and it sent HWINFO readings "iffy", after CPU-Z v1.79.1/1.80.x all seems fine on that front, as I think the author fixed it to use correct mutex for SMBus access.
> 
> Do you have things loaded to start at OS load up that could be accessing sensors that would cause HWINFO to show wrong readings?
> 
> I don't use AIDA64 as stress test, only use it for RAM bench and some other things. So perhaps if you were using AIDA64 stress test and monitoring via HWiNFO there could be a clash equally loopy readings.
> 
> Due to how the Super IO Chip being accessed incorrectly leads to loopy behavior I don't use any stability test which incorporates monitoring. So then I know Super IO chip will behave and use HWINFO for monitoring.


I have it with HWINFO64 and with AIDA64. It doesn't matter if i monitor both or just one at a time, after a while i get weird readings. I tried to reboot and disabled one of the 2 but nothing works. According to the program my CPU sits around -79 C now lol.

Strange thing is that Tctl temp is reading fine.. I have my 3 Noctua fans connected to the chassis fan header 2 in order to get proper pwm signal.


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I have it with HWINFO64 and with AIDA64. It doesn't matter if i monitor both or just one at a time, after a while i get weird readings. I tried to reboot and disabled one of the 2 but nothing works. According to the program my CPU sits around -79 C now lol.
> 
> Strange thing is that Tctl temp is reading fine.. I have my 3 Noctua fans connected to the chassis fan header 2 in order to get proper pwm signal.


Its a uefi bug for sure,few days ago after a reset my AIO shutdown and my pc was running.
Hw report at CPU fans max 1700 1800rpm,but my fans are 1000rpm max.
Chassis fans reading are ok,just the cpu side are buged


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> Its a uefi bug for sure,few days ago after a reset my AIO shutdown and my pc was running.
> Hw report at CPU fans max 1700 1800rpm,but my fans are 1000rpm max.
> Chassis fans reading are ok,just the cpu side are buged


I think so too, this started with the newest BIOS update and i changed nothing else. Hopefully its getting fixed soon.


----------



## gupsterg

TCTL is read from CPU.

CPU Sensor is Super IO chip reading TCTL. I suspect something is loopy with that. Remove full power from rig and battery. Leave for hour or so. See if it sorts issue.


----------



## SaiKamalDoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> So you are not @64GB with two of these F4-3200C14D-32GTZ kits ?
> Could you please post your RAM timmings read by RTC (Ryzen Timing Checker) and post them here?


Yes now I am running 64GB (2Kits of F4-3200C14D-32GTZ)

14C 3200 didn't work for long, it started giving errors and I had to go with 16-15-15-15-36-51 for now. Sure I will update this reply with RTC image

Edit: I am also able to do 3333 14c with errors. Do you want that 2 ?

I cant have errors as I run VMs and can't afford crash

3333MhzGood64GB_setting.txt 19k .txt file


----------



## 1usmus

*ATTENTION ATTENTION








DUAL RANK 2*16 3333 LOW LATENCY without errors*

*G.Skill F4-3000c14D-32GTZR*



real latency 67.5

A2B2 slots

*CLDO_VDDP - 975
VDDP - 855*

DRAM Voltage / DRAM boot [1.385]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.025]
ProcODT_SM [68.6 ohm]
DRAM current 120%
DRAM phase extreme
SOC LLC 3
SOC current 120%
SOC phase optimized

Rtt:
RttNom [Rtt_Nom Disable]
RttWr [RZQ/3]
RttPark [RZQ/1]

CAD:
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [auto]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [auto]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [auto]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [auto]


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *ATTENTION ATTENTION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUAL RANK 2*16 3333 LOW LATENCY without errors*
> 
> 
> 
> real latency 67.5
> 
> *CLDO_VDDP - 975
> VDDP - 855*
> 
> DRAM Voltage / DRAM boot [1.385]
> VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.025]
> ProcODT_SM [68.6 ohm]
> DRAM current 120%
> DRAM phase extreme
> SOC LLC 3
> SOC current 120%
> SOC phase optimized
> 
> Rtt:
> RttNom [Rtt_Nom Disable]
> RttWr [RZQ/3]
> RttPark [RZQ/1]
> 
> CAD:
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [auto]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [auto]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [auto]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [auto]


Amazing result, congrats! Are you still using your DIMMs in A1/B1? Also, what's your kit?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> Amazing result, congrats! Are you still using your DIMMs in A1/B1? Also, what's your kit?


Thanks, G.Skill F4-3000c14D-32GTZR and i use A2B2 slots









On VDDP - 1025 (default) i have 999+ errors and bsods, now VDDP - 855 working very stable


----------



## 010101

Hi guys any whit a hynix 32gb dual rank kit working in a taichi? i cant reach 2933 just 2800mhz is stable... 2933 boots but unstable in win

i have this kit

https://gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16d-32gtzsw

typon:


aida:


rtc 2933 xmp



rtc silt timings



Where can change tRFC ns? and tREF y tREF ns? in my boards?

I dont have lucky in 2933 is just unstable... try soc 1.15 dram 1.39 geardown enable disable t1 t2 any ideas?Or someone with a similar kit

I have a taichi bios 3.0 and a r7 1700x stock.


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *ATTENTION ATTENTION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUAL RANK 2*16 3333 LOW LATENCY without errors*
> 
> *G.Skill F4-3000c14D-32GTZR*
> 
> 
> 
> real latency 67.5
> 
> A2B2 slots
> 
> *CLDO_VDDP - 975
> VDDP - 855*
> 
> DRAM Voltage / DRAM boot [1.385]
> VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.025]
> ProcODT_SM [68.6 ohm]
> DRAM current 120%
> DRAM phase extreme
> SOC LLC 3
> SOC current 120%
> SOC phase optimized
> 
> Rtt:
> RttNom [Rtt_Nom Disable]
> RttWr [RZQ/3]
> RttPark [RZQ/1]
> 
> CAD:
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [auto]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [auto]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [auto]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [auto]


Can u post passmark memory scores? I can't use Aida64 anymore because i did not paid for it. We need free and good memory benchmark. Not all use Aida and paid for it. But thanks already


----------



## harrysun

My current stable setup can be found in the footer: G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 2x16GB 2R (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ) DDR4-3200 CL14-13-13-13-26-42-1T V1.35 (click)

This configuration failed in stability test:


Spoiler: @3333MT/s CL14-14-14-14-30-44 1T 1.36000V BIOS 1501 [email protected]



I'm using this DDR4 kit G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 2x16GB (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ)

(Created with Thaiphoon Burner Freeware Version Download)

AMD Ryzen R7 1800X, Stepping 1 Revision ZP-B1
ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO
Motherboard Slots: DIMM_A2, DIMM_B2

BIOS Version: 1501 x64
Build Date: ?
EC1 Version: ?
EC2 Version: ?
*AIDA64 1:30h failed*, *BOINC pending*, *Google stressapptest (GSAT) pending*, *IntelBurnTest v2.54 IBT AVX 10 run Level Maximum pending*, *HCI Design MemTest Deluxe pending*



Overview about settings DDR4*@3333MT/s CL14-14-14-14-30-44 1T 1.36000V* BIOS 1501 [email protected]:

Advanced \ AMD CBS \ DDR4 Common Options \ CAD Configuration
CAD Bus Driver Strenght User Controls = Manual
ClkDrvbStren = 40.0 Ohm
AddrCmdDrvStren = 20.0 Ohm
CsOdtDrvStren = 40.0 Ohm
CkeDrvStren = 40.0 Ohm

Advanced \ AMD CBS \ NBIO Common Options
_CLDO_VDDP Control = Auto(975) (Default)_

Advanced \ AMD CBS \ UMC Common Options \ DRAM Memory Mapping
BankGroupSwap = Enabled
_BankGroupSwapAlt = Auto (Default)_

Extreme Tweaker
_CPU Core Voltage = Auto (Default)_
CPU SOC Voltage = Offset mode
VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign = - (minus)
- VDDSOC Voltage Offset = 0.050000
DRAM Voltage = 1.36000

Extreme Tweaker \ DRAM Timing Control
DRAM ... = 14-14-14-14-30-44-6-9-36-4-12-10-Auto(0)-2-2-400-350-256-14-8-6-3-1-7-7-1-5-5-9
ProcODT_SM = 68.6 Ohm
Cmd2T = 1T
Gear Down Mode = Enabled
_Power Down Enabled = Auto (Default)_
RttNom = RZQ/3
RttWr = RZQ/3
RttPark = RZQ/1

Extreme Tweaker \ External Digi+ Power Control
DRAM VBoot Voltage = 1.37500


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> Can u post passmark memory scores? I can't use Aida64 anymore because i did not paid for it. We need free and good memory benchmark. Not all use Aida and paid for it. But thanks already


Please throw off the link where to download


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Please throw off the link where to download


https://www.passmark.com/ftp/petst.exe

Here.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> https://www.passmark.com/ftp/petst.exe
> 
> Here.


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*


Not bad for dual ranks







Even u did with aida 52K/51K/51K. I wonder why ur threaded is so much lower than mine. I use single rank with dual channel. My scores for memory threaded is much over 50K


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *ATTENTION ATTENTION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUAL RANK 2*16 3333 LOW LATENCY without errors*
> 
> *G.Skill F4-3000c14D-32GTZR*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> real latency 67.5
> 
> A2B2 slots
> 
> *CLDO_VDDP - 975
> VDDP - 855*
> 
> DRAM Voltage / DRAM boot [1.385]
> VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.025]
> ProcODT_SM [68.6 ohm]
> DRAM current 120%
> DRAM phase extreme
> SOC LLC 3
> SOC current 120%
> SOC phase optimized
> 
> Rtt:
> RttNom [Rtt_Nom Disable]
> RttWr [RZQ/3]
> RttPark [RZQ/1]
> 
> CAD:
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [auto]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [auto]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [auto]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [auto]


Nice! I still have to explore the > 950 CLDO_VDDP region.


----------



## 1usmus

*DUAL RANK 2*16 3333 Stilt Fast 3333*


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Nice! I still have to explore the > 950 CLDO_VDDP region.


I think not only it helped, but also VDDP 855...

What do you think, why such a poor result of latency?



and i tested your timings

i think that dualrank not love tWTRS 4 and tCKE 1 , on tWTRS 3 + tCKE 6 works better


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I think not only it helped, but also VDDP 855...
> 
> What do you think, why such a poor result of latency?


Where can I find the VDDP-only setting in the BIOS menu?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> Where can I find the VDDP-only setting in the BIOS menu?


-> Tweakers paradise


----------



## hurricane28

Why they cal it "tweakers paradise" is baffling to me, looking at the settings its more of a nightmare than a paradise to me lol.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I think not only it helped, but also VDDP 855...
> 
> What do you think, why such a poor result of latency?
> 
> 
> 
> and i tested your timings
> 
> i think that dualrank not love tWTRS 4 and tCKE 1 , on tWTRS 3 + tCKE 6 works better


I don't think your RAM was stable from the beginning. 8-9 min. of RAM testing may not stress your RAM enough to show true stability. Try testing for 1 hour.


----------



## 1usmus

Now aida shows the truth



usmus preset









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I don't think your RAM was stable from the beginning. 8-9 min. of RAM testing may not stress your RAM enough to show true stability. Try testing for 1 hour.


I agree, but this test finds a faster error than the HCI in 2 hours after the launch ...


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Nice! I still have to explore the > 950 CLDO_VDDP region.
> 
> 
> 
> I think not only it helped, but also VDDP 855...
> 
> What do you think, why such a poor result of latency?
> 
> 
> 
> and i tested your timings
> 
> i think that dualrank not love tWTRS 4 and tCKE 1 , on tWTRS 3 + tCKE 6 works better
Click to expand...


I haven't messed with VDDP so far as I recall.
My timings may only apply to my RAM, CPU, procODT, and CLDO_VDDP
My latencies with Intel Latency Test have always been higher than others have managed reporting with Windows tools- nonetheless I got 70.5 ns from my latest parameters that you seem to have copied.
I'm not sure why tCKE would affect much, but then I haven't been able to find any rules for DDR4 that the memory manufacturers' timing values are consistent with and which The Stilt's timings also agree with. Most that I find are DDR3 related
I can test your last 2 parameters, but not at the moment.


----------



## Ramad

@ kaseki

VDDP is likely to default at 1.005V-1.024V when left at AUTO. I would test them and use lower than the default value with least ripples.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> [*] My latencies with Intel Latency Test have always been higher than others have managed reporting with Windows tools- nonetheless I got 70.5 ns from my latest parameters that you seem to have copied.


This depends on what size you use to test latencies. ILC uses quite a big chunk of data by default, which can be decreased via options.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> You can find Relaxed EDC throttling under: *Advanced\AMD CBS\Zen Common Options\Custom Core Pstats*
> ...
> *Note:* I expect you to test and post your testing results before saying that I'm wrong. I will not answer or replay to any post or member that wants to drag this to a discussion only for the sake of arguing, you have the option in your BIOS, enable it and test, or don't, that's up to you.


ITB AVX increases from 191 Gflops to 217 Gflops. But I suspect that this may only benefit AVX (kind) loads and thus may not be relevant for daily use.

Did anyone do thorough tests of other loads?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> ITB AVX increases from 191 Gflops to 217 Gflops. But I suspect that this may only benefit AVX (kind) loads and thus may not be relevant for daily use.


That's 26Gflops, not bad.








You can try Y-Cruncher to calculate Pi and see if it only effects AVX kind of loads.


----------



## ShiftyJ

Just got the G.Skill Flare X RAM installed today. Samsung B die single rank, do you think 3200 will finally work? Nope, fails dram training every time


----------



## diaaablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> *Warning: Proceed only if you know what you are doing and have a good CPU cooling setup. I'm not responsible for any damage that may happen to your CPU because of lack of good CPU cooling at your end if you enable Relaxed EDC throttling.*
> 
> The option is disabled by default, and my understanding is, this is to keep the Ryzen CPU's thermal envelope in check, means 95W or 65W TDP depending on the CPU.
> 
> You can find Relaxed EDC throttling under: *Advanced\AMD CBS\Zen Common Options\Custom Core Pstats*
> 
> *Note:* I expect you to test and post your testing results before saying that I'm wrong. I will not answer or replay to any post or member that wants to drag this to a discussion only for the sake of arguing, you have the option in your BIOS, enable it and test, or don't, that's up to you.


Didn't get any profit in Cinebench and Aida. Values are almost the same, as I posted earlier today.


Spoiler: CB-AIDA







*but* get some extra in *3dMark TimeSpy*







comparing to my previous result, that I get with a little lower frequency (3900vs3925MHz) I get +8% cpu performance... Will re-test TimeSpy tomorrow again with PassMark and Firestrike, Unigine Superpos and Valley.


Spoiler: TimeSpy







Temps are completely stable and not dangerous.


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroarmy27*
> 
> I've used the search function and still can't find this info. My BCLK is fluctuating on my board. BCLK is set manually to 100, but I seem to be missing something. I didn't have this problem before 1403, or I was setting something a different way. I can dial in my settings at this point and get a boot 100% of the time from a BIOS flash, but I can't figure out what to tweak to keep my BCLK stable like it was before. Any help?


Its Vrm spreadspectrum you have to change to disabled.


----------



## Ramad

I think Intel users would have been more delighted if they could get 5% performance boost by changing a single setting in the BIOS, but 10% performance increase for AMD users here is "Meh".








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diaaablo*
> 
> Didn't get any profit in Cinebench and Aida. Values are almost the same, as I posted today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CB-AIDA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *but* get some extra in *3dMark TimeSpy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comparing to my previous result, that I get with a little lower frequency (3900vs3925MHz) I get +8% cpu performance... Will re-test TimeSpy tomorrow again with PassMark and Firestrike, Unigine Superpos and Valley.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TimeSpy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps are completely stable and not dangerous.


The performance increase should be around 10% by my calculations, which are not so precise. I think CB uses the integer part of the CPU, and the performance increase is most relative to the floating point part of the CPU.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> @ kaseki
> 
> VDDP is likely to default at 1.005V-1.024V when left at AUTO. I would test them and use lower than the default value with least ripples.


How about a dissertation on VDDP. Brain fade may be responsible, but I don't recall reading what it was for.

I like your sizable data set there, except I can't really read the graphs. And I think I need to know just what those spikes are reacting to. Note that I can't run any software that is exclusive to Windows (unless Wine or Crossover Linux can deal with it, and that may be difficult when the software is diving deep into Windows kernel calls to the BIOS.


----------



## Yviena

Did the 9920 + 1501 bios increase the vdrop for anyone else? i had 3,9 stable with 1.41250v now i need 1.425-1431v to be stable


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> [*] My latencies with Intel Latency Test have always been higher than others have managed reporting with Windows tools- nonetheless I got 70.5 ns from my latest parameters that you seem to have copied.
> 
> 
> 
> This depends on what size you use to test latencies. ILC uses quite a big chunk of data by default, which can be decreased via options.
Click to expand...

Then for comparison sake, I need to know what data chunk size is used by the commonly presented tools here, such as AIDA64, and I'll look into the appropriate ILC option.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> How about a dissertation on VDDP. Brain fade may be responsible, but I don't recall reading what it was for.
> 
> I like your sizable data set there, except I can't really read the graphs. And I think I need to know just what those spikes are reacting to. Note that I can't run any software that is exclusive to Windows (unless Wine or Crossover Linux can deal with it, and that may be difficult when the software is diving deep into Windows kernel calls to the BIOS.


If you increase the size of the picture to the original size, then you will be able to read the voltage in text below every graph (graph name). They should be the last 2 words/numbers under every graph. Spikes are noise of a driver (hardware component not software driver) that is not so precise in it's current delivery, too many electrons slips through the gates causing the voltage (pressure) to drop, and too many of them are blocked makes the voltage rise.


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yviena*
> 
> Did the 9920 + 1501 bios increase the vdrop for anyone else? i had 3,9 stable with 1.41250v now i need 1.425-1431v to be stable


What cpu ?


----------



## Yviena

It's a 1700.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> How about a dissertation on VDDP. Brain fade may be responsible, but I don't recall reading what it was for.
> 
> I like your sizable data set there, except I can't really read the graphs. And I think I need to know just what those spikes are reacting to. Note that I can't run any software that is exclusive to Windows (unless Wine or Crossover Linux can deal with it, and that may be difficult when the software is diving deep into Windows kernel calls to the BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> If you increase the size of the picture to the original size, then you will be able to read the voltage in text below every graph (graph name). They should be the last 2 words/numbers under every graph.
Click to expand...

I can see the caption, but can't read the ordinate axes to tell just what is being presented. Do you think the lower spikey voltage values will apply to other systems?


----------



## diaaablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I think Intel users would have been more delighted if they could get 5% performance boost by changing a single setting in the BIOS, but 10% performance increase for AMD users here is "Meh".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The performance increase should be around 10% by my calculations, which are not so precise. I think CB uses the integer part of the CPU, and the performance increase is most relative to the floating point part of the CPU.


Hope it will not affect system stability. Unfortunately have to go AFK. If this tweak will improve gaming performance, then I will be 10% happier


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I can see the caption, but can't read the ordinate axes to tell just what is being presented. Do you think the lower spikey voltage values will apply to other systems?


I don't know how it behaves on your system, and you use Linux, otherwise you could use OCCT to make 2 min. runs and it will generate the graphs of your system's VDDP voltage.

Here you go.









VDDP.zip 764k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diaaablo*
> 
> Hope it will not affect system stability. Unfortunately have to go AFK. If this tweak will improve gaming performance, then I will be 10% happier


Thanks for testing and posting your results.


----------



## diaaablo

@Ramad

Thanks for fresh ideas


----------



## ItsMB

RAM ADD BUFFS RYZEN






























I know its so bad, i go sleep....


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMB*
> 
> RAM ADD BUFFS RYZEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know its so bad, i go sleep....












I have to sleep too, it's too late.

Goodnight to all of you.


----------



## alucardis666

What's the latest beta bios?


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> What's the latest beta bios?


1501, but it's basically 1403 with a few tweaks and some of the 9920 stuff. The latest with something "new" is 9920. Can be found in links in previous posts here use "elmor bios xxxx" where xxxx is the bios and you should find them.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> How about a dissertation on VDDP. Brain fade may be responsible, but I don't recall reading what it was for.
> 
> I like your sizable data set there, except I can't really read the graphs. And I think I need to know just what those spikes are reacting to. Note that I can't run any software that is exclusive to Windows (unless Wine or Crossover Linux can deal with it, and that may be difficult when the software is diving deep into Windows kernel calls to the BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> If you increase the size of the picture to the original size, then you will be able to read the voltage in text below every graph (graph name). They should be the last 2 words/numbers under every graph. Spikes are noise of a driver (hardware component not software driver) that is not so precise in it's current delivery, too many electrons slips through the gates causing the voltage (pressure) to drop, and too many of them are blocked makes the voltage rise.
Click to expand...

Thanks. My question wasn't how voltage is related to current (I think I understood that by 1957, if not earlier) but rather what is the function of VDDP? Is it a voltage applied to the RAM? Is it what Samsung refers to as VDDQ (power supply to output driver)?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I can see the caption, but can't read the ordinate axes to tell just what is being presented. Do you think the lower spikey voltage values will apply to other systems?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how it behaves on your system, and you use Linux, otherwise you could use OCCT to make 2 min. runs and it will generate the graphs of your system's VDDP voltage.
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VDDP.zip 764k .zip file
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...

Thank you very much! It looks to me like a regulator is trying to stabilize a voltage within a digital loop, in which the spike amplitudes are one bit's counterpart in numbers of millivolts. I would consider this normal, not pathological. Perhaps choosing a value that happens to minimize the "chatter" around a bit is nonetheless helpful to readout accuracy.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Thanks. My question wasn't how voltage is related to current (I think I understood that by 1957, if not earlier) but rather what is the function of VDDP? Is it a voltage applied to the RAM? Is it what Samsung refers to as VDDQ (power supply to output driver)?


How old are you ? I'm joking.









I could not find anything about this voltage except understanding that it's a processor voltage (VDD-P), nothing more is out there about it yet. And like all voltages, lower is better. I settled for 0.810V, which works fine here, after running OCCT for VDDP voltages below 0.900V and looking at the graphs.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMB*
> 
> RAM ADD BUFFS RYZEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know its so bad, i go sleep....


I feel a disturbance in the farce, as if a new low has been reached in this thread, and we will all pay for it somehow.


----------



## usoldier

Does upping SOC voltage helps system stability ? My system runs [email protected] temps max 61cº can run prime and occt for hours on end but iam having WoW and BF1 crash to desktop once or twice.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Does upping SOC voltage helps system stability ? My system runs [email protected] temps max 61cº can run prime and occt for hours on end but iam having WoW and BF1 crash to desktop once or twice.


Short answer: yes


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *side37*
> 
> I also see these freezes with an 850 EVO SSD so I don't think it is NVME specific. It seems to just be the Linpack tests that trigger it (IBT and OCCT), it doesn't happen in either Prime95 or memtest. The freezes can vary from a few seconds to maybe up to a minute worst case. I'm using W10C from a clean install, I'm not very worried about it as I have not seen it occur outside of these Linpack stress tests, it just makes it annoying when using the system at the same time as running a stress test.
> 
> I was wondering if it was related to memory speed/timings as I'm not using b-die but @hotstocks appears to be on b-die so that might be a dead end too. Is there anyone that doesn't get freezes on Nvidia GPUs?


Lagmon shows my issues are directx/nvidia and the intel ethernet network. I am on latest Nvidia drivers (all do it) and tried multiple intel ethernet adapter versions, something is causing these freezes and Nvidia I think is to blame 1080 and 1080ti both do it. As far as internet connection it is fast and hardwired so no idea why intel gigabit ethernet can't handle things.


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> Short answer: yes


Thanks, you also happen to know what value is safeish 1.1v ? ?


----------



## Yviena

Went back to Bios 1403-SP42M from 9920/1501 bios.

Seems like there is something wrong with the latest ones as i needed 1.425-1.4321v to be stable when 1403 is stable at 1.406v at 3.9.
Seems like the vdrop is higher with 9920/1501.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Thanks, you also happen to know what value is safeish 1.1v ? ?


Not 100% sure if I remember the "official" statement by AMD correctly, but I think it was 1.2v (or was it 1.25v?). I run mine at 1.15v right now, but as always try to get away with as little as possible.


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> Not 100% sure if I remember the "official" statement by AMD correctly, but I think it was 1.2v (or was it 1.25v?). I run mine at 1.15v right now, but as always try to get away with as little as possible.


Thanks f1LL


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *side37*
> 
> I also see these freezes with an 850 EVO SSD so I don't think it is NVME specific. It seems to just be the Linpack tests that trigger it (IBT and OCCT), it doesn't happen in either Prime95 or memtest. The freezes can vary from a few seconds to maybe up to a minute worst case. I'm using W10C from a clean install, I'm not very worried about it as I have not seen it occur outside of these Linpack stress tests, it just makes it annoying when using the system at the same time as running a stress test.
> 
> I was wondering if it was related to memory speed/timings as I'm not using b-die but @hotstocks appears to be on b-die so that might be a dead end too. Is there anyone that doesn't get freezes on Nvidia GPUs?


The freezes are caused by software which is polling sensor data. What cooler are you using and what software is monitoring it? Is your Super I/O Clock Skew disabled?
FYI..HWINFO is one monitoring software that doesn't cause the freezes.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Thanks f1LL


1.2 volts is considered safe max, but some have found higher isn't always better. I'm one of them. Dropping my SOC to about 1.03 to 1.05 helped me achieve better stability with less DRAM voltage (I was running over 1.4 volts on the sticks, now I run the rated 1.35) but also with some other settings from @Ramad as well.

So, yes, higher can help but as your get other things in line it sometimes is that you reduce it for best stability. Not trying to confuse things, but over time if you continue to fine tune you may find that dropping it back again can help also.


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> 1.2 volts is considered safe max, but some have found higher isn't always better. I'm one of them. Dropping my SOC to about 1.03 to 1.05 helped me achieve better stability with less DRAM voltage (I was running over 1.4 volts on the sticks, now I run the rated 1.35) but also with some other settings from @Ramad as well.
> 
> So, yes, higher can help but as your get other things in line it sometimes is that you reduce it for best stability. Not trying to confuse things, but over time if you continue to fine tune you may find that dropping it back again can help also.


Thanks for the tip remnants ill test it out <3


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> The freezes are caused by software which is polling sensor data. What cooler are you using and what software is monitoring it? Is your Super I/O Clock Skew disabled?
> FYI..HWINFO is one monitoring software that doesn't cause the freezes.


Oh wow! Thank you so much! I shut down Afterburner and it is so much better now. Still get very short freezes at Max but it's nothing compared to when Afterburner is running.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Thank you very much! It looks to me like a regulator is trying to stabilize a voltage within a digital loop, in which the spike amplitudes are one bit's counterpart in numbers of millivolts. I would consider this normal, not pathological. Perhaps choosing a value that happens to minimize the "chatter" around a bit is nonetheless helpful to readout accuracy.


I've mentioned this a couple of times in this thread that the voltages displayed are "quantized" at certain intervals. They in no way represent a measurement to the least significant digit of the displayed number. You are exactly right when you peg that fluctuation to a flip of the lowest bit.

Actually, I don't consider any of the displayed numbers "measurements" at all -- they are estimates at best. I've spent a lot of time using various LLC curves and watching what happens and what is at the chip socket (NOT at the ProbeIt points) and really you can't go by ANY of the numbers displayed really. You pick one and it's your "reference" but it is no way an actual, calibrated, voltage measurement.

The numbers are useful, but not as useful as they could be.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> Oh wow! Thank you so much! I shut down Afterburner and it is so much better now. Still get very short freezes at Max but it's nothing compared to when Afterburner is running.


I found that Afterburner does not contribute much to the freezes. In my case it is the NZXT CAM software which monitors my Kraken X62 cooler.
I also believe putting your power plan to High Performance helps a little.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> The freezes are caused by software which is polling sensor data. What cooler are you using and what software is monitoring it? Is your Super I/O Clock Skew disabled?
> FYI..HWINFO is one monitoring software that doesn't cause the freezes.


Hwinfo is the only sensor I run, but now come to think of it my Corsair H100i has corsair link probably running in the background. May try to exit that and see if it still freezes. Not sure if I have super i/o closk skew disabled, where is it in the bios? Is it the one that gets rid of the 20C offset on X chips or something else?
Thanks.

P.S. When running 4 sticks of single sided Samy b-die, is procODT 60 ohms the best, seems best for me but I need 1.41v and 1.182 soc to stabalize at 3366mhz.


----------



## CCoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yviena*
> 
> Went back to Bios 1403-SP42M from 9920/1501 bios.
> 
> Seems like there is something wrong with the latest ones as i needed 1.425-1.4321v to be stable when 1403 is stable at 1.406v at 3.9.
> Seems like the vdrop is higher with 9920/1501.


I can second that notion, was able to easily pstate OC to 4.0 with offset of under .7 from 1.35. Now I can't even get it to stable and temps/volts are higher.
Not sure what they did with 1501 but 9920 was perfect. Tried flashing back but I think I need to do something else to flash back to the previous state. No biggie but hopefully we can regain OC capability from before 1501..


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Hwinfo is the only sensor I run, but now come to think of it my Corsair H100i has corsair link probably running in the background. May try to exit that and see if it still freezes. Not sure if I have super i/o closk skew disabled, where is it in the bios? Is it the one that gets rid of the 20C offset on X chips or something else?


Not sure if SuperI/O clock skew actually helps the problem, but disabling it prevents other issues that might be related. I forget the name of its location, but it's under advanced additional hardware, just above the onboard audio enable/disable. It has nothing to do with the temperature offset. I believe this motherboard has limited bandwidth through the SMBus compared to Intel boards, so programs that do excessive polling cause freezes.


----------



## ShiftyJ

I'm trying to use The Silts timings but im finding it very confusing.

@Elmor does the new beta bios have The Stilts timings under D.O.C.P?


----------



## Yviena

Has anyone tried ever putting contact enhancers on the cpu pins/pads before ?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyJ*
> 
> I'm trying to use The Silts timings but im finding it very confusing.
> 
> @Elmor does the new beta bios have The Stilts timings under D.O.C.P?


Extreme Tweaker > DRAM Timings Control > Memory Presets







.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> The freezes are caused by software which is polling sensor data. What cooler are you using and what software is monitoring it? Is your Super I/O Clock Skew disabled?
> FYI..HWINFO is one monitoring software that doesn't cause the freezes.


I would not subscribe to that. I am using HWinfo and I get freezes using ITB AVX nonetheless. I thought this was a memory/pagefile related problem, but it does not seem to be. It happens after a Clear CMOS, so it's not an OC thing. It happens without NVidia GPU driver (Microsoft Basic Display Adapter used), so that's not the source either.

I noticed that when it gets really bad (like just now) that screen drawing is affected, though. And I also saw instances (like just now) where I quit ITB and it kept running in the background at full CPU load (its Window already gone).

The coming week I don't have time to look further into this, so maybe later.


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, i revert back to 9920 BIOS.. This new 1501 BIOS is nothing but trouble for me. At first it was running smooth and all but later i discovered that i need to set vcore in BIOS higher and my fans and temp sensors go nuts at times..

Now my fans are at 100% and there is now way of controlling them anymore regardless what setting i use in BIOS. Flash to 9920 and test again.


----------



## gupsterg

Lotta differing user experience that's for sure.

UEFI 1501 has been fine for me, where as UEFI 9920 does not hold the same OC, at same settings for me. Again UEFI 9943, 1401, 1403, 1403-SP42M and Elmor's used same setup.

Many have sensor issues. I have not, since using board from launch. I have only not used UEFI 0082 and 0003, but all else have been used. My only issue with fans was early March when HWINFO didn't access Super IO chip correctly, after that 0 issues. I have used UEFI to set/control fans from launch.

I have also purposefully updated ASUS EC FW from 0310 to 0312. Keybot FW got updated with UEFI 1501. I have not had dead "Aura", so not had to flash that with fix. I set once static red RGB and that's it. Once or twice there has been mention of non RGB RAM SPD corruption, I have not had that either.

Yesterday I did reruns of IBT AVX custom 13312MB in W10C, 0 freezes. I also did RealBench v2.54 in W10C, stress mode 16GB, again 0 freezes. This morning I did 10 loops of IBT ABX custom 13312MB with CB15 performance bias enabled, whilst on 3.8/3333 Fast, again 0 issues.

For a lengthy while I used Super IO Skew: [Auto], now for few months I have had it as [Disabled]. Not seen any performance loss with this setup, not seen any issues with OC. I just opted to use [Disabled] as the help string said if an OC has an issue with it then disable. So more of preemptive option toggle then needed for my setup.

I have also always used ASUS EC enabled in HWINFO.

Only case I have sticking window movement is W7 when run HCI Memtest (16x 850MB). This lasts for ~approx few minutes when application is started, after that AOK.

As stated before I have used 3x differing RAM sets, with differing RAM IC, 4x differing CPU, I have lost count how many times I have had board out to swap CPUs. Only in the past week or so it has been uninstalled and reinstalled 3 times, today will be it's 4th turn.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yviena*
> 
> Has anyone tried ever putting contact enhancers on the cpu pins/pads before ?


What do you mean? Something like dielectric grease? I wouldn't advise it because of the frequencies involved.

Some of those types of products behave very differently at microwave frequencies than they do at lower frequencies or DC.

Gold plated pins don't need any "enhancement" for conductivity, so I can't imagine what else you could mean. There isn't any evidence that I've seen that the socket and pins are any kind of problem and you might just create one.


----------



## ShiftyJ

Not even The Stilts timings work for me on this Flare X memory, still failing training every time.


----------



## Clukos

2 hours GSAT stable:










vdimm/vboot: 1.45
soc: 1.1
VDDP: 0.850mv

1T GDM disabled is still out of reach at 3466 but with 1T GDM enabled I can optimize sub-timings lower and get better results


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyJ*
> 
> Not even The Stilts timings work for me on this Flare X memory, still failing training every time.


Perhaps memory hole for your CPU. Does 3333MHz RAM frequency work?

IIRC you're trying to use 3200MHz?

Set:-
i) Ai Tuner: Manual, BCLK 100MHz.

ii) SOC manually as 1.05V, use VBOOT/VDIMM 1.4V.

iii) Don't use a memory preset, just jump RAM dividers from 2933MHz onwards and report which work.

ProcODT 53.3 or 60 ohms should be AOK for that RAM IMO.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Lotta differing user experience that's for sure.
> 
> UEFI 1501 has been fine for me, where as UEFI 9920 does not hold the same OC, at same settings for me. Again UEFI 9943, 1401, 1403, 1403-SP42M and Elmor's used same setup.
> 
> Many have sensor issues. I have not, since using board from launch. I have only not used UEFI 0082 and 0003, but all else have been used. My only issue with fans was early March when HWINFO didn't access Super IO chip correctly, after that 0 issues. I have used UEFI to set/control fans from launch.
> 
> I have also purposefully updated ASUS EC FW from 0310 to 0312. Keybot FW got updated with UEFI 1501. I have not had dead "Aura", so not had to flash that with fix. I set once static red RGB and that's it. Once or twice there has been mention of non RGB RAM SPD corruption, I have not had that either.
> 
> Yesterday I did reruns of IBT AVX custom 13312MB in W10C, 0 freezes. I also did RealBench v2.54 in W10C, stress mode 16GB, again 0 freezes. This morning I did 10 loops of IBT ABX custom 13312MB with CB15 performance bias enabled, whilst on 3.8/3333 Fast, again 0 issues.
> 
> For a lengthy while I used Super IO Skew: [Auto], now for few months I have had it as [Disabled]. Not seen any performance loss with this setup, not seen any issues with OC. I just opted to use [Disabled] as the help string said if an OC has an issue with it then disable. So more of preemptive option toggle then needed for my setup.
> 
> I have also always used ASUS EC enabled in HWINFO.
> 
> Only case I have sticking window movement is W7 when run HCI Memtest (16x 850MB). This lasts for ~approx few minutes when application is started, after that AOK.
> 
> As stated before I have used 3x differing RAM sets, with differing RAM IC, 4x differing CPU, I have lost count how many times I have had board out to swap CPUs. Only in the past week or so it has been uninstalled and reinstalled 3 times, today will be it's 4th turn.


Yeah, in the beginning BIOS 1501 was working good for me too, only after a while i got these weird sensor readings and the fans had a mind of their own. Just yet i was playing Dirt 4 and the fans start ramping up to 100% while the CPU is only at 40 c.. Went to BIOS but no matter the setting, i couldn't get them to slow down unless i unplug the fans.

Sensor readings are also all over the place. After a while monitoring and a few tests the CPU Tctl is normal but CPU and motherboard temp were acting weird and i was getting readings like -79 lol.

Vcore is also all over the place, in order to get 1.375 which my CPU needs in order to be stable at 3.875 GHz, i need to set 1.38125 vcore in BIOS and use LLC level 4. Now i set vcore to 1.375 and LLC to level 2 and i get as low as 1.331 in Windows, that's an ridiculous vdroop. I don't know if Pstate overclocking voltages are different but at the previous 1403 BIOS i set 1.350 with LLC to level 2 and i got 1.375 Vcore in Windows. Now i can overclock via normal overclock menu but it needs higher LLC and higher Voltage..

Now i am running 9920 BIOS again and fans and sensors are normal again.. So in short, the new 1501 BIOS didn't do anything for me but reading the sensors incorrectly and fan controlling goed out the window.


----------



## hurricane28

So i did a little testing with my multimeter. According to HWINFO64 vcore drops to 1.330 minimum and 1.373 maximum with swings to 1.354. (SVI2 TFN) is giving me 1.312 at minimum, and maximum at 1.362.

When i measure with my multimeter, i get 1.37 at idle and at load 1.38 up to 1.39 BIOS is set to 1.375 with LLC level 2. Voltage is all over the place.. Now my question is, witch one is correct? lol.

If it is software, why bother monitoring it while its not even remotely accurate.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> So i did a little testing with my multimeter. According to HWINFO64 vcore drops to 1.330 minimum and 1.373 maximum with swings to 1.354. (SVI2 TFN) is giving me 1.312 at minimum, and maximum at 1.362.
> 
> When i measure with my multimeter, i get 1.37 at idle and at load 1.38 up to 1.39 BIOS is set to 1.375 with LLC level 2. Voltage is all over the place.. Now my question is, witch one is correct? lol.
> 
> If it is software, why bother monitoring it while its not even remotely accurate.


Software is calibrated to measure differently then the measure points of the c6h. It measures at the vrm which measures vdroop more accurately, its not a sensor but its based off a formula or something.


----------



## hurricane28

I did some more testing with LLC to level 4 and vcore to 1.3812 and in HWINFO64 i get 1.373 vcore and CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) reports 1.375 when i measure with my multimeter i get 1.43 up to 1.44 which is much higher than what the software is showing us. So, according to various claims that 1.35 , 1.45 vcore is sustainable if you can cool it for 24/7, but what voltage are they revering to? Software voltage that reports 1.35/1.45 while you are actually putting almost 1.5 Vcore though your CPU..?


----------



## Yviena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> What do you mean? Something like dielectric grease? I wouldn't advise it because of the frequencies involved.
> 
> Some of those types of products behave very differently at microwave frequencies than they do at lower frequencies or DC.
> 
> Gold plated pins don't need any "enhancement" for conductivity, so I can't imagine what else you could mean. There isn't any evidence that I've seen that the socket and pins are any kind of problem and you might just create one.


Was thinking mainly about stabilant 22, it's used in most things like medical hardware, avionics and many other applications.


----------



## Mandarb

I reverted back from 9920 to 1403 and I'm still and increasingly getting boot issues. Most of the times it hangs before even getting to the splash screen. LED shows CO or C0, not entirely sure.
I need to reset it a couple of times until it finally starts up, sometimes running into 0d on the way.

Thought I'd check SPD, now. Typhoon Burner Comparator, correct? What I get for my two sticks is this:

http://imgur.com/a/rPu3q

Any help appreciated. Does this show corruption?
I am not using any RGB software, plus I'm switching off RGB lighting on the mobo after each reset/update/whatever makes it necessary.


----------



## gupsterg

@hurricane28

The ProbeIt points include LL to plane. See the appropriate section in OP of my thread. Again this subject was discussed few pages back and numerous times before that.


----------



## hurricane28

O, sorry about that. I will look in your thread about this. Thnx


----------



## hurricane28

I couldn't find any information about the read points on the motherboard.

Only LLC settings which makes no sense to me at all.. Can someone plz help me via PM because its getting more confused when i read about it because i see very different things than what the people are claiming.

Thnx.


----------



## gupsterg

Section ProbeIt points vs Socket.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yviena*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> What do you mean? Something like dielectric grease? I wouldn't advise it because of the frequencies involved.
> 
> Some of those types of products behave very differently at microwave frequencies than they do at lower frequencies or DC.
> 
> Gold plated pins don't need any "enhancement" for conductivity, so I can't imagine what else you could mean. There isn't any evidence that I've seen that the socket and pins are any kind of problem and you might just create one.
> 
> 
> 
> Was thinking mainly about stabilant 22, it's used in most things like medical hardware, avionics and many other applications.
Click to expand...

ProGold is another of these. While they lower the potential for noise across conductors (important for phono cartridge connections, I would suspect), and resist corrosion, as Remnants points out gold pins and sockets don't corrode and the microwave potential issue is a significant one. Getting the liquid on the pins and sockets only with NO fluid between pins and sockets would be a really difficult thing to do with hundreds of tiny pins.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> I reverted back from 9920 to 1403 and I'm still and increasingly getting boot issues. Most of the times it hangs before even getting to the splash screen. LED shows CO or C0, not entirely sure.
> I need to reset it a couple of times until it finally starts up, sometimes running into 0d on the way.
> 
> Thought I'd check SPD, now. Typhoon Burner Comparator, correct? What I get for my two sticks is this:
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/rPu3q
> 
> Any help appreciated. Does this show corruption?
> I am not using any RGB software, plus I'm switching off RGB lighting on the mobo after each reset/update/whatever makes it necessary.


Yikes! I don't have that software due to running on Linux, but I think red means errors. In any case, the two SPDs should read the same if they are the same DRAM type.


----------



## Yviena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> ProGold is another of these. While they lower the potential for noise across conductors (important for phono cartridge connections, I would suspect), and resist corrosion, as Remnants points out gold pins and sockets don't corrode and the microwave potential issue is a significant one. Getting the liquid on the pins and sockets only with NO fluid between pins and sockets would be a really difficult thing to do with hundreds of tiny pins.


Hmm probably difficult for cpu then but stuff like pcie pins and connectors would be fine i guess.

But still there could be residues from manufacturing on the pins/contact, and in much of the stuff i tried contact enhancers on xlr,rca, power, sockets etc there was a layer of gunk on it.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I couldn't find any information about the read points on the motherboard.
> 
> Only LLC settings which makes no sense to me at all.. Can someone plz help me via PM because its getting more confused when i read about it because i see very different things than what the people are claiming.
> 
> Thnx.


Think of it this way: There is a source of current (VRM) and sink of current (CPU). In between is a resistive conductor. If the CPU draws any power, the voltage there will be less than at the VRM. This is called droop. The VRM output itself for a constant control input will droop as more current is drawn. The VRM output is connected to a probe-it point. No matter what the VRM does to raise the voltage at the CPU in reaction to the CPU drawing current, the voltage at the VRM and hence at the probe-it point will be higher than at the CPU.

More technically, when LL is at auto or none, the commanded voltage is what the VRM tries to achieve. It may measure at the CPU but likely has a Type I servo loop control, wherein the actual droop is the uncontrolled droop divided by the loop gain. If some LL is added, partial enhancement of the control loop to Type II may be surmised. In this case there is some integration of the error measured at the CPU and the VRM output is controlled to make the error zero over some integration time. And this is the problem: When there is an abrupt drop in current demand by the CPU, the Type II loop cannot instantly correct for it, and some overshoot will be present, both at the CPU, and at the VRM. I believe the LL levels correspond to the amount of Type II loop that is used to supplement the Type I loop.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yviena*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> ProGold is another of these. While they lower the potential for noise across conductors (important for phono cartridge connections, I would suspect), and resist corrosion, as Remnants points out gold pins and sockets don't corrode and the microwave potential issue is a significant one. Getting the liquid on the pins and sockets only with NO fluid between pins and sockets would be a really difficult thing to do with hundreds of tiny pins.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm probably difficult for cpu then but stuff like pcie pins and connectors would be fine i guess.
> 
> But still there could be residues from manufacturing on the pins/contact, and in much of the stuff i tried contact enhancers on xlr,rca, power, sockets etc there was a layer of gunk on it.
Click to expand...

I think you will find that the level of quality control for PCIe components is a tad higher than for RCA plugs. I expect that they are washed after passing through the soldering station to remove flux and any errant pastes used to attach the components before soldering.

And while an argument might be made that there could be residue around the tube socket pins in a 4 GHz radar transmitter, I would suggest that they are much more widely spaced than in your CPU socket, and the impedances are lower, and EMI minimization is at a whole different scale.


----------



## Martin778

Guys, something has changed with the 1501 BIOS regarding temps? I'm running crazy hot now, it says 66*C Tdie while before it was around 55*C.
Kraken X62, full speed, 4GHz @ 1.4V.
Or should I just set SenseMI Skew to disabled?

Also BIG BIG BIG thanks for including the new RAM presets.


----------



## hurricane28

I flashed back to BIOS 9920 and i get the same faulty readings.. Now HWINMFO64 and AIDA64 reporting for Motherboard and CPU 3 c lol.

There is seriously something wrong here.. PSU +12 V is also all over the place wile gaming. It goes from 11.772 to 12.034. Never had this before,it was always sitting at 12.107 or something close to that. What could be the cause of this weird behavior? PSU problems perhaps?


----------



## nypop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> ...
> 
> I have also purposefully updated ASUS EC FW from 0310 to 0312. Keybot FW got updated with UEFI 1501. I have not had dead "Aura", so not had to flash that with fix. I set once static red RGB and that's it.
> ....


how would one purposely update EC1 0310 to 0312??? my board has 0310 and i would like to update it,

thanks in advance


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Has anyone had any FPS issues with Ryzen/Crosshair VI? im running a 1700 @ 3.8GHZ CPU @ 1.3Volts, 32GB of Ram @3000mhz 16-17-17-35-1T. boots fine, never had any crashes but having very odd FPS drop's now. from 100FPS to 80FPS and 80 to 40 with abit of shutter/lag. happens while playing bf1 and the division. bf4 seems to be fine tho.

GPU is a MSI 1070 gaming x. CPU isnt even hitting max load.


----------



## SaiKamalDoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> My current stable setup can be found in the footer: G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 2x16GB 2R (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ) DDR4-3200 CL14-13-13-13-26-42-1T V1.35 (click)
> 
> Current configuration is in stability test right now:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: @3333MT/s CL14-14-14-14-30-44 1T 1.36000V BIOS 1501 [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using this DDR4 kit G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 2x16GB (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ)
> 
> (Created with Thaiphoon Burner Freeware Version Download)
> 
> AMD Ryzen R7 1800X, Stepping 1 Revision ZP-B1
> ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO
> Motherboard Slots: DIMM_A2, DIMM_B2
> 
> BIOS Version: 1501 x64
> Build Date: ?
> EC1 Version: ?
> EC2 Version: ?
> *AIDA64 1h passed*, *BOINC pending*, *Google stressapptest (GSAT) pending*, *IntelBurnTest v2.54 IBT AVX 10 run Level Maximum pending*, *HCI Design MemTest Deluxe pending*
> 
> 
> 
> Overview about settings DDR4*@3333MT/s CL14-14-14-14-30-44 1T 1.36000V* BIOS 1501 [email protected]:
> 
> Advanced \ AMD CBS \ DDR4 Common Options \ CAD Configuration
> CAD Bus Driver Strenght User Controls = Manual
> ClkDrvbStren = 40.0 Ohm
> AddrCmdDrvStren = 20.0 Ohm
> CsOdtDrvStren = 40.0 Ohm
> CkeDrvStren = 40.0 Ohm
> 
> Advanced \ AMD CBS \ NBIO Common Options
> _CLDO_VDDP Control = Auto(975) (Default)_
> 
> Advanced \ AMD CBS \ UMC Common Options \ DRAM Memory Mapping
> BankGroupSwap = Enabled
> _BankGroupSwapAlt = Auto (Default)_
> 
> Extreme Tweaker
> _CPU Core Voltage = Auto (Default)_
> CPU SOC Voltage = Offset mode
> VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign = - (minus)
> - VDDSOC Voltage Offset = 0.050000
> DRAM Voltage = 1.36000
> 
> Extreme Tweaker \ DRAM Timing Control
> DRAM ... = 14-14-14-14-30-44-6-9-36-4-12-10-Auto(0)-2-2-400-350-256-14-8-6-3-1-7-7-1-5-5-9
> ProcODT_SM = 68.6 Ohm
> Cmd2T = 1T
> Gear Down Mode = Enabled
> _Power Down Enabled = Auto (Default)_
> RttNom = RZQ/3
> RttWr = RZQ/3
> RttPark = RZQ/1
> 
> Extreme Tweaker \ External Digi+ Power Control
> DRAM VBoot Voltage = 1.37500


i tried your new setting for 3333mhz but it failed on my 64GB setup.

The below setting is causing problem and if I set it to auto, it works with errors or if I set RttNom to Auto, again it works but with errors. is that because of 2kits 64GB? do you know what changes I should make to get it working.. Even the 3200mhz setting you gave does not work till I put below settings to Auto.

RttNom [RZQ/3]
RttWr [RZQ/3]
RttPark [RZQ/1]


----------



## Clukos

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21330176

9k Time Spy with 3.8GHz overclock, not bad


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaiKamalDoss*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> My current stable setup can be found in the footer: G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 2x16GB 2R (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ) DDR4-3200 CL14-13-13-13-26-42-1T V1.35 (click)
> 
> Current configuration is in stability test right now:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: @3333MT/s CL14-14-14-14-30-44 1T 1.36000V BIOS 1501 [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using this DDR4 kit G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 2x16GB (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ)
> 
> (Created with Thaiphoon Burner Freeware Version Download)
> 
> AMD Ryzen R7 1800X, Stepping 1 Revision ZP-B1
> ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO
> Motherboard Slots: DIMM_A2, DIMM_B2
> 
> BIOS Version: 1501 x64
> Build Date: ?
> EC1 Version: ?
> EC2 Version: ?
> *AIDA64 1h passed*, *BOINC pending*, *Google stressapptest (GSAT) pending*, *IntelBurnTest v2.54 IBT AVX 10 run Level Maximum pending*, *HCI Design MemTest Deluxe pending*
> 
> 
> 
> Overview about settings DDR4*@3333MT/s CL14-14-14-14-30-44 1T 1.36000V* BIOS 1501 [email protected]:
> 
> Advanced \ AMD CBS \ DDR4 Common Options \ CAD Configuration
> CAD Bus Driver Strenght User Controls = Manual
> ClkDrvbStren = 40.0 Ohm
> AddrCmdDrvStren = 20.0 Ohm
> CsOdtDrvStren = 40.0 Ohm
> CkeDrvStren = 40.0 Ohm
> 
> Advanced \ AMD CBS \ NBIO Common Options
> _CLDO_VDDP Control = Auto(975) (Default)_
> 
> Advanced \ AMD CBS \ UMC Common Options \ DRAM Memory Mapping
> BankGroupSwap = Enabled
> _BankGroupSwapAlt = Auto (Default)_
> 
> Extreme Tweaker
> _CPU Core Voltage = Auto (Default)_
> CPU SOC Voltage = Offset mode
> VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign = - (minus)
> - VDDSOC Voltage Offset = 0.050000
> DRAM Voltage = 1.36000
> 
> Extreme Tweaker \ DRAM Timing Control
> DRAM ... = 14-14-14-14-30-44-6-9-36-4-12-10-Auto(0)-2-2-400-350-256-14-8-6-3-1-7-7-1-5-5-9
> ProcODT_SM = 68.6 Ohm
> Cmd2T = 1T
> Gear Down Mode = Enabled
> _Power Down Enabled = Auto (Default)_
> RttNom = RZQ/3
> RttWr = RZQ/3
> RttPark = RZQ/1
> 
> Extreme Tweaker \ External Digi+ Power Control
> DRAM VBoot Voltage = 1.37500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tried your new setting for 3333mhz but it failed on my 64GB setup.
> 
> The below setting is causing problem and if I set it to auto, it works with errors or if I set RttNom to Auto, again it works but with errors. is that because of 2kits 64GB? do you know what changes I should make to get it working.. Even the 3200mhz setting you gave does not work till I put below settings to Auto.
> 
> RttNom [RZQ/3]
> RttWr [RZQ/3]
> RttPark [RZQ/1]
Click to expand...

There is an Rtt alternative being used by some, e.g., 1usmus

RttNom [Disable]
RttWr [RZQ/3]
RttPark [RZQ/1]

However, we have very few 4 x 16 examples here to reference.


----------



## CuewarsTaner

Hi. My friend bought a used C6H board from Amazon and it has some problems with booting when using SLOT B1 and B2. The system won't boot successfully even with default setting. The code is 0D. The board is even unable to boot into BIOS warning page of Overclocking Failure or Safe Mode. But with A1 and A2, it works perfectly. He also tried to plug only one memory module into B1 or B2, and it still doesn't even boot successfully. But with A1 or A2, it works perfectly and it is able to get 3200MHz. Is that the SLOT B1 B2 are broken and not working? need to replace the board?

With two memory plugged to A2/B2 or A1/B1, only the memory module on A Slot is recognized by the board.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CuewarsTaner*
> 
> Hi. My friend bought a used C6H board from Amazon and it has some problems with booting when using SLOT B1 and B2. The system won't boot successfully even with default setting. The code is 0D. The board is even unable to boot into BIOS warning page of Overclocking Failure or Safe Mode. But with A1 and A2, it works perfectly. He also tried to plug only one memory module into B1 or B2, and it still doesn't even boot successfully. But with A1 or A2, it works perfectly and it is able to get 3200MHz. Is that the SLOT B1 B2 are broken and not working? Should I need to replace the board?
> 
> With two memory plugged to A2/B2 or A1/B1, only the memory module on A Slot is recognized by the board.


Return and replace the motherboard if you can.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> I reverted back from 9920 to 1403 and I'm still and increasingly getting boot issues. Most of the times it hangs before even getting to the splash screen. LED shows CO or C0, not entirely sure.
> I need to reset it a couple of times until it finally starts up, sometimes running into 0d on the way.
> 
> Thought I'd check SPD, now. Typhoon Burner Comparator, correct? What I get for my two sticks is this:
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/rPu3q
> 
> Any help appreciated. Does this show corruption?
> I am not using any RGB software, plus I'm switching off RGB lighting on the mobo after each reset/update/whatever makes it necessary.


Not familiar with Typhoon Burner Comparator, but if you are not using any RGB software, you shouldn't get any corruption. If you are running other system monitoring software while using Typhoon Burner, that can make it appear there is corruption when there is actually none.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Guys, something has changed with the 1501 BIOS regarding temps? I'm running crazy hot now, it says 66*C Tdie while before it was around 55*C.
> Kraken X62, full speed, 4GHz @ 1.4V.
> Or should I just set SenseMI Skew to disabled?
> 
> Also BIG BIG BIG thanks for including the new RAM presets.


Yeah, I think Tctl is running almost 10 degrees warmer on my system with my non-OC 1800X.


----------



## Cata79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Guys, something has changed with the 1501 BIOS regarding temps? I'm running crazy hot now, it says 66*C Tdie while before it was around 55*C.
> Kraken X62, full speed, 4GHz @ 1.4V.
> Or should I just set SenseMI Skew to disabled?
> 
> Also BIG BIG BIG thanks for including the new RAM presets.


And you really thought that 55C is the real temp? How naive are you?

I only trust my h110i gt water temp, I'm tired of this temperature mess.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I would not subscribe to that. I am using HWinfo and I get freezes using ITB AVX nonetheless. I thought this was a memory/pagefile related problem, but it does not seem to be. It happens after a Clear CMOS, so it's not an OC thing. It happens without NVidia GPU driver (Microsoft Basic Display Adapter used), so that's not the source either.
> 
> I noticed that when it gets really bad (like just now) that screen drawing is affected, though. And I also saw instances (like just now) where I quit ITB and it kept running in the background at full CPU load (its Window already gone).
> 
> The coming week I don't have time to look further into this, so maybe later.


Boot your computer into safe mode then run IBT AVX. If you get zero freezes then it is software related.
NVidia's driver has things like NVidia Share which do not like it when you use up most of your memory during a stress test.


----------



## Yviena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Yeah, I think Tctl is running almost 10 degrees warmer on my system with my non-OC 1800X.


Don't use 9920/1501 bios.

There's something wrong with the voltage with 9920/1501 needs around 0.036v more voltsge to be stable.

1403 SP42M I'm stable 3.9 with 1.394v now while i was semi stable with 1.431v on 9920/1501.

What i did was use the usb flashback to get back to 1403.


----------



## hurricane28

I noticed that too. I need to raise the vcore quite a bit in order to get the same voltage in Windows under load. Definitely something wrong with these BIOS's. It fixed my Pstate only overclocking though but the rest like voltage and temp monitoring goes out the window as voltage are all over the place and temps go berserk at times lol.

I try one other thing and that is load optimized defaults and re-flash the BIOS again. Only reverting to optimized defaults got me some weird voltage readings in Windows. It swings between 0.414 and 1.395 at Vcore and at CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) i get 1.175 to 1.387. Maybe when i shut the system down and take out the cmos battery and press the on button for 10 seconds or so in order to drain all the electricity from the capacitors and re-flash the BIOS i have more luck because as for now this is a mess.

Never seen this kind of behavior on my previous platform and i flashed many BIO's on it in the same way i do it on this system.


----------



## Pilotasso

maybe theres an error difference between what you set and what the system is reading as actually pulling? (from BIOS to BIOS version)


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Nice! I still have to explore the > 950 CLDO_VDDP region.
> 
> 
> 
> I think not only it helped, but also VDDP 855...
> 
> What do you think, why such a poor result of latency?
> 
> 
> 
> and i tested your timings
> 
> i think that dualrank not love tWTRS 4 and tCKE 1 , on tWTRS 3 + tCKE 6 works better
Click to expand...

Operating relatively stably at 3333, I have just tested the effect of changing tCKE and TWTRS together as above. Latency per ILC drops from 70.5 to 68.9 ns, a notable improvement. Read bandwidth is relatively unchanged (old: 49238; new: 49231). Blender render of "Classroom" took 2 seconds longer (out of 13 minutes). Superposition score and FPS were down about 2%. Valley score and FPS was down about 1%. In summary, the only observed advantage of these two changes is a lower measured latency that for some reason doesn't improve the performance tests, which remained the same or degraded.

Meddling with VDDP will have to wait for an unstable configuration to see any positive effect.


----------



## finalheaven

Strange. I have basically installed all bioses including 1401, 1403, 9920, and 1501, and never had any issues. All my settings (overclocks and voltages) have been stable across the board. I did skip the ones that changed the boot REFCLK, but other than that I have tried every bios. 9920 and 1501 is much better with cold boots. With 1501, I have not had a cold boot issue, but I am unsure if the boot sequence from 9920 remained even though I switched to 1501.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yviena*
> 
> Don't use 9920/1501 bios.
> 
> There's something wrong with the voltage with 9920/1501 needs around 0.036v more voltsge to be stable.
> 
> 1403 SP42M I'm stable 3.9 with 1.394v now while i was semi stable with 1.431v on 9920/1501.
> 
> What i did was use the usb flashback to get back to 1403.


My average voltage might actually be lower than previous BIOS's, so I'm not sure why the temperature appears to have increased. I am not O/C-ing the CPU.


----------



## Cata79

1403 here too after trying 9920 and 1501. The betas run definetily hotter then 1403. On 1403, the water gets to max 43.5C, on the betas I hit even 51 with max fans (same voltages and frequencies).

For me, it's over with the testing. 1403 is OK after Ramad was very helpful with those RZQ settings. It took only 4 months to get this thing completely stable







I will never jump into new platforms ever again, too much wasted time.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> My average voltage might actually be lower than previous BIOS's, so I'm not sure why the temperature appears to have increased. I am not O/C-ing the CPU.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> 1403 here too after trying 9920 and 1501. The betas run definetily hotter then 1403. On 1403, the water gets to max 43.5C, on the betas I hit even 51 with max fans (same voltages and frequencies).
> 
> For me, it's over with the testing. 1403 is OK after Ramad was very helpful with those RZQ settings. It took only 4 months to get this thing completely stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will never jump into new platforms ever again, too much wasted time.


9920 and 1501 has disabled skew offset by default. This was done to ensure better and more accurate temp readings. So while it may be reporting different temps, it is most likely more accurate than the prior bioses.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> With 1501, I have not had a cold boot issue, but I am unsure if the boot sequence from 9920 remained even though I switched to 1501.


The boot sequence has reverted to faster/lesser post training, ie what we had after 0079 to 1403.

I have had 1x Q-Code: F9 on initialling setting up 3.8 / 3333 Fast after base profile set on 1501. I have also experienced it when removing power from PSU and then powering up.

Changing Fail_CNT from default [Auto] is not resulting in infinite Q-Code: F9. Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto] I have not changed, which is the same setting. On 9920 changing either resulted in infinite Q-Code: F9 when it occurred for me with incorrect RAM setup. On correct setup I experienced no Q-Code: F9, with and without power to PSU prior to booting on 3.8 / 3333 Fast.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Boot your computer into safe mode then run IBT AVX. If you get zero freezes then it is software related.
> NVidia's driver has things like NVidia Share which do not like it when you use up most of your memory during a stress test.


That's not a bad idea, and I may try it when I get home, but it won't really matter because:
I get no freezes on my Intel system with the same Nvidia drivers and the same Nvidia 1080 or 1080ti.
Lagmon does show nvidia and dx as a problem.
So obviously Nvidia drivers, windows 10, and Ryzen don't work well together and cause freezing where it doesn't
on Intel. And it is NOT like I can just not use Nvidia drivers (tried the last 3 versions), they are needed and all freeze
when stress testing. So looks like Nvidia has to get their **** together or maybe on installing drivers or after there
are options like Nvidia Share we can disable to get rid of the freezes?

But I also get freezes from the Intel ethernet network adapter in Lagmon, and those drivers are also new and tried a few,
so something with Ryzen/Windows is just not handling I/O for internet or gpu correctly without lag or freezes.


----------



## Cata79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> 9920 and 1501 has disabled skew offset by default. This was done to ensure better and more accurate temp readings. So while it may be reporting different temps, it is most likely more accurate than the prior bioses.


I never said CPU temp, but water temp. I don't give a rat's ass about the reported CPU temp anymore.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Operating relatively stably at 3333, I have just tested the effect of changing tCKE and TWTRS together as above. Latency per ILC drops from 70.5 to 68.9 ns, a notable improvement. Read bandwidth is relatively unchanged (old: 49238; new: 49231). Blender render of "Classroom" took 2 seconds longer (out of 13 minutes). Superposition score and FPS were down about 2%. Valley score and FPS was down about 1%. In summary, the only observed advantage of these two changes is a lower measured latency that for some reason doesn't improve the performance tests, which remained the same or degraded.
> 
> Meddling with VDDP will have to wait for an unstable configuration to see any positive effect.


Thanks for the test. I also noticed this in the Witcher 3 and other synthetic tests. Memect 5 also checks significantly longer than on fast settings...very strange









Today I tested these settings, works without errors


And again AIDA shows a strange value of latency...

But I had to increase the voltage to 1.39 since there were errors on all previous voltages... + VDDP 825 works better for my settings without ripples



I do not understand why memory does not work at lower voltages ...










Spoiler: dualrank 3333 2*16 Witcher 3 1080p low


----------



## hurricane28

Edit, found the BIOS.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Operating relatively stably at 3333, I have just tested the effect of changing tCKE and TWTRS together as above. Latency per ILC drops from 70.5 to 68.9 ns, a notable improvement. Read bandwidth is relatively unchanged (old: 49238; new: 49231). Blender render of "Classroom" took 2 seconds longer (out of 13 minutes). Superposition score and FPS were down about 2%. Valley score and FPS was down about 1%. In summary, the only observed advantage of these two changes is a lower measured latency that for some reason doesn't improve the performance tests, which remained the same or degraded.
> 
> Meddling with VDDP will have to wait for an unstable configuration to see any positive effect.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the test. I also noticed this in the Witcher 3 and other synthetic tests. Memect 5 also checks significantly longer than on fast settings...very strange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I tested these settings, works without errors
> 
> 
> And again AIDA shows a strange value of latency...
> 
> But I had to increase the voltage to 1.39 since there were errors on all previous voltages... + VDDP 825 works better for my settings without ripples
> 
> 
> 
> I do not understand why memory does not work at lower voltages ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: dualrank 3333 2*16 Witcher 3 1080p low
Click to expand...

Not sure this slight correlation can be interpreted as causation, but I was able to lower VDRAM and gain stability once I lowered VDDSOC.

I'm going to see how my system is affected by lowering tRAS and tRC to your settings, but will move tCKE back to 1.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Edit, found the BIOS.


Sorry; file is evidently too big. This was the text with the file; perhaps it will help your search.

New beta BIOS 1501

* Workaround for some CPUs stuck at 22x ratio if using override voltage
* Fixes PCIEX4 Bandwidth setting getting lost after power is removed
* Same DRAM boot behavior as 1403 (no cold boot fix)
* Same DRAM profiles as in 9920
* Still has the Vcore value issue when booting with Offset Mode and switching to Manual Mode

Crosshair VI Hero 1501 SHA256 EDE223DC6897B7199C93D9985E28B7A2CD1B8A8DB2DCBF3D3555A521DB4F045D
Crosshair VI Hero Wifi AC 1501 SHA256 0D9F51F43AA3A56A4AC984B11A52F58451B76F8A7CCB9A04E1C3194231C9D4DA


----------



## SaiKamalDoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> RttNom [Disable]
> RttWr [RZQ/3]
> RttPark [RZQ/1]


Yes that is how I am running it now. but having big problem with tighter timing.

After lot of tweaking, I am only using ProcODT_SM [53.3 ohm] compared to ProcODT_SM [53.3 ohm] I use to use before. use ohms settings provided by @harrysun and using VTT DDR at 0.60

Now my 64GB is running stable at 3200mhz at 53ohm

BIOS 1501


Spoiler: F4-3200C14D-32GTZ X 2 - 64GB Running stable at 3200Mhz









3200Optimized_setting.txt 19k .txt file


3200MhzOptimized.COM.zip 1k .zip file



Advanced \ AMD CBS \ DDR4 Common Options \ CAD Configuration *Thanks to* @harrysun
CAD Bus Driver Strenght User Controls = Manual
ClkDrvbStren = 40.0 Ohm
AddrCmdDrvStren = 20.0 Ohm
CsOdtDrvStren = 40.0 Ohm
CkeDrvStren = 40.0 Ohm

Advanced \ AMD CBS \ NBIO Common Options
CLDO_VDDP Control = Auto(975) (Default)

Advanced \ AMD CBS \ UMC Common Options \ DRAM Memory Mapping
BankGroupSwap = Enabled
BankGroupSwapAlt = Auto (Default)

Extreme Tweaker
CPU Core Voltage = Auto (Default)
CPU SOC Voltage = Offset mode
VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign = - (minus)
- VDDSOC Voltage Offset = 0.125000

DRAM Voltage = 1.34500

DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [33]
Trc_SM [47]
Tcke_SM [8]

ProcODT_SM = 53.3 Ohm
Cmd2T = 1T
Gear Down Mode = Enabled
Power Down Enabled = Auto (Default)

RttNom [Auto]
RttWr [RZQ/3]
RttPark [RZQ/1]

VTTDDR Voltage [0.60060]

Extreme Tweaker \ External Digi+ Power Control
DRAM VBoot Voltage = 1.34500


----------



## makkusu

Hi Guys,
There is a lot of information here. I tried looking at the table in front to try and do some RAM OC. I have a F4-3200C14D-16GFX kit in my rig. I took down my OC to try and start OCing my ram. My specs are:
Ryzen 7 1700
Asus C6H Bios 1403
Gskill F4-3200C14D-16GFX

I hit a wall on OCing ram. I tried manually setting it to 3200 14-14-14-14-34 1.35 and also tried using the profiles on the bios (just standard and 1), set SOC to 1.2, I tried also setting the voltage up between 1.35 and 1.4 and also the ram boot voltage accordingly to the voltage I set for the ram. Every time, it does not stuck and goes back to 2400 16-16-16-16-39 after the beeping error.

I have seen some ppl have stuck their OCs in older bios. I have not tried on going back to previos ones. There is a lot of information in this thread and I have no idea where to begin. Any info, tips, etc would be appreciated.


----------



## Classed

Hi guys, I'm seriously worried about this in my UEFI Bios. I've had it for a while thinking a new BIOS updated would fix it sometime but my Motherboard temp in BIOS shows 127.. DEGREES?
I know it's not right because in Windows 7 via CPUID HWMonitor it shows 26 degrees which is the same as when my chip is idle..?

Have a look


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makkusu*
> 
> Gskill F4-3200C14D-16GFX.


Under the CBS menu (and memory tweaks), try ProcODT of 60. Change Fail_CNT to 3. You should only need 1.35v for the RAM when at 3200MHz..


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Classed*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm seriously worried about this in my UEFI Bios. I've had it for a while thinking a new BIOS updated would fix it sometime but my Motherboard temp in BIOS shows 127.. DEGREES


Make a habit of pushing in the CMOS reset button for 10 seconds before and after updating the BIOS. Maybe even try cutting the power and pulling the battery out for awhile. If that doesn't help, you might need to return it.


----------



## hurricane28

So, after re-flashing BIOS 1501 voltages seem a lot better on the vcore.

I set 1.350 in BIOS with LLC to level 2 and i get 1.350 measured with my multimeter. Voltages are also much more consistent in HWINFO64 and AIDA64. Will do more testing tomorrow.


----------



## Yviena

Hmm tried setting relaxed edc throttling to enabled i do find it to be faster in the workloads i do that uses the fpu portion quite a bit but the temps can easily become 10c higher.


----------



## roybotnik

I spent some time playing around with the Rtt values and CAD Bus values this weekend. Testing 2x16GB @ 3200 14-14-14-34-1T, GDM on.

I had been using RttNom disabled, RttWr @ RZQ/3, and RttPark at RZQ/1 in combination with ProcODT of 80ohms. Even though it worked fine, those settings don't make a whole lot of sense. Seems like the point of dynamic ODT is to increase the ODT during writes, not decrease it.

I went back to default Rtt and CAD bus values and had to use 96ohm ProcODT to POST, and I was lucky if I could post more than once, regardless of the voltages used. It was terribly unstable.

The Stilt had mentioned RttPark is supposed to be RZQ/5 by default with RttNom and RttWr disabled. I tried a few different values and different combinations, but the only way I can get my system to operate correctly is to set RttPark to RZQ/1 (240ohms), leaving RttNom and RttWr on Auto. This is in combination with ProcODT @ 80ohms, because 96ohms is simply not an option for my system, regardless of the DIMM slots used. Unfortunately I have no idea what is going on with RttWr and RttNom when left on auto. I tried booting with either disabled and the system wouldn't post.

Setting only RttPark to RZQ/1 and leaving RttWr and RttNom on Auto gave me enough stability to reliably boot and use the OS, and run benchmarks/stress tests. The difference is that now my memory write and copy benchmarks are consistently much better, with R/W speeds being roughly the same. With RttWr set to RZQ/3, my write speed was consistently 1-2GB/s lower and copy speeds were usually several GB/s lower. I'm getting 50GB/s for read, write and copy now.

I ran a few stability tests while still running the default CAD Bus settings, which didn't make it longer than a few mins so I started testing them. Similar to what Ramad has seen, it seems like the CAD Bus CKE setting makes the most difference. 30-30-30-30 failed after a few minutes, as did values below 30.

At 30-30-40-60, the system made it through two hours of AIDA's cache/memory stress test before failing. I've been sticking with this test since it seems to fail even when things like GSAT and etc will pass with no problem. However, I was running 1.15V SoC and 1.375V DRAM, which might have been too high. I'm now running the stress test with the same settings at 1.10V SoC and 1.35V DRAM. It's been going for 30 mins, hopefully it passes the previous run.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> I spent some time playing around with the Rtt values and CAD Bus values this weekend. Testing 2x16GB @ 3200 14-14-14-34-1T, GDM on.
> 
> I had been using RttNom disabled, RttWr @ RZQ/3, and RttPark at RZQ/1 in combination with ProcODT of 80ohms. Even though it worked fine, those settings don't make a whole lot of sense. Seems like the point of dynamic ODT is to increase the ODT during writes, not decrease it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I went back to default Rtt and CAD bus values and had to use 96ohm ProcODT to POST, and I was lucky if I could post more than once, regardless of the voltages used. It was terribly unstable.
> 
> The Stilt had mentioned RttPark is supposed to be RZQ/5 by default with RttNom and RttWr disabled. I tried a few different values and different combinations, but the only way I can get my system to operate correctly is to set RttPark to RZQ/1 (240ohms), leaving RttNom and RttWr on Auto. This is in combination with ProcODT @ 80ohms, because 96ohms is simply not an option for my system, regardless of the DIMM slots used. Unfortunately I have no idea what is going on with RttWr and RttNom when left on auto. I tried booting with either disabled and the system wouldn't post.
> 
> Setting only RttPark to RZQ/1 and leaving RttWr and RttNom on Auto gave me enough stability to reliably boot and use the OS, and run benchmarks/stress tests. The difference is that now my memory write and copy benchmarks are consistently much better, with R/W speeds being roughly the same. With RttWr set to RZQ/3, my write speed was consistently 1-2GB/s lower and copy speeds were usually several GB/s lower. I'm getting 50GB/s for read, write and copy now.
> 
> I ran a few stability tests while still running the default CAD Bus settings, which didn't make it longer than a few mins so I started testing them. Similar to what Ramad has seen, it seems like the CAD Bus CKE setting makes the most difference. 30-30-30-30 failed after a few minutes, as did values below 30.
> 
> At 30-30-40-60, the system made it through two hours of AIDA's cache/memory stress test before failing. I've been sticking with this test since it seems to fail even when things like GSAT and etc will pass with no problem. However, I was running 1.15V SoC and 1.375V DRAM, which might have been too high. I'm now running the stress test with the same settings at 1.10V SoC and 1.35V DRAM. It's been going for 30 mins, hopefully it passes the previous run.


Good observations.








I have only a few words to say. Think of Rtt impedance as a castle gate from around the year 1800, if someone is allowed to pass through then the gate opens, otherwise it's shutdown. That is RttPark (gate shutdown) and RttWr (gate open), RttNom is a free parameter. Excuse me for the analogy, but I'm also writing this for other members.

Another thing is that I don't think default Rtt values (AUTO) in the new batch of BIOS are the same as 9945 and earlier BIOS versions, because I have posted here asking elmor about the defaults and if they are still the same as before, but he ignored my post (here) and that tells me something.


----------



## CeltPC

9920 and 1501 have both had temperature oddities as reported in HWiNFO64 for me. From second to second, I see fluctuations in temps of between 5 to 8 degrees Centigrade, bouncing up and down. The average also is higher than I saw previously. I like 1501, but I really don't feel I can put much stock in the temps at all.

This is with a 1700 and SenseMI disabled. So it's a bit of 2 steps forward and one step back.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Good observations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have only a few words to say. Think of Rtt impedance as a castle gate from around the year 1800, if someone is allowed to pass through then the gate opens, otherwise it's shutdown. That is RttPark (gate shutdown) and RttWr (gate open), RttNom is a free parameter. Excuse me for the analogy, but I'm also writing this for other members.


Yea, that makes logical sense although when looking at docs, nearly every example usage of dynamic ODT involves setting high impedance when performing writes. I'm not very familiar with this stuff, just piecing together what I've read really.

So far so good with the lower voltages. I've noticed the temp spikes too @CeltPC - you can see them on this graph:



I'm still running 9920 btw


----------



## hughjazz44

@elmor

I can confirm, latest BIOS still has 20 degree change after sleep.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Operating relatively stably at 3333, I have just tested the effect of changing tCKE and TWTRS together as above. Latency per ILC drops from 70.5 to 68.9 ns, a notable improvement. Read bandwidth is relatively unchanged (old: 49238; new: 49231). Blender render of "Classroom" took 2 seconds longer (out of 13 minutes). Superposition score and FPS were down about 2%. Valley score and FPS was down about 1%. In summary, the only observed advantage of these two changes is a lower measured latency that for some reason doesn't improve the performance tests, which remained the same or degraded.
> 
> Meddling with VDDP will have to wait for an unstable configuration to see any positive effect.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the test. I also noticed this in the Witcher 3 and other synthetic tests. Memect 5 also checks significantly longer than on fast settings...very strange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I tested these settings, works without errors
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And again AIDA shows a strange value of latency...
> 
> But I had to increase the voltage to 1.39 since there were errors on all previous voltages... + VDDP 825 works better for my settings without ripples
> 
> 
> 
> I do not understand why memory does not work at lower voltages ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: dualrank 3333 2*16 Witcher 3 1080p low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure this slight correlation can be interpreted as causation, but I was able to lower VDRAM and gain stability once I lowered VDDSOC.
> 
> I'm going to see how my system is affected by lowering tRAS and tRC to your settings, but will move tCKE back to 1.
Click to expand...

OK, here is my present status, summarized in the attached "Simulated RTC." I was able to get the timings lower and the latency a smidgen lower, but what I really think I'm achieving is additional polishing of the virtual lead medal received for getting the C6H memory over 3200 MT/s. (All ten of you may cheer at this point.) There is very little performance improvement measured by any of my standard tests relative to operation at 3200 MT/s. The settings below seem stable (only one hour of GSAT so far, but I'll do more tomorrow). I doubt that there is anything I can do at this point -- save adding a GPU -- that would make a significant difference in frame rate at 4k when my HTPC is moved to its intended functional and physical location.

Further refinements may prove interesting from a PC learning experience POV, but I predict that my breathless enthusiasm for great performance advances from further tuning will be hard to detect.


Spoiler: Tuning Parameters


----------



## ShiftyJ

Got code 55 on boot today, its related to memory but what exactly does it mean?

Going to try everyone's suggestions, 2933 works just fine on auto timings.


----------



## roybotnik

Looks like this is pretty stable. 2x16GB 3200C14 @ 1.35V, SoC @ 1.10V, ProcODT @ 80ohms. The key settings though were CAD Bus at 30-30-40-60 and RttPark at RZQ/1.



Those temp spikes though... weird. System was unused during this time.



Spoiler: AIDA Benchmark









Spoiler: Timings







I've had this kit stable at much tighter timings but the results were often inconsistent. These R/W/Copy results are very consistent from one run to another. The latency isn't great but whatever. One interesting thing is the 11.2ns for the L3 cache. It's generally always been 11.4ns ever since I've had this system. Not that a fraction of a nanosecond actually means anything, haha...but it's still different.

Edit: I've never seen this level of consistency from AIDA benchmarking with this dual rank kit:



Spoiler: AIDA consistency


----------



## makkusu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Under the CBS menu (and memory tweaks), try ProcODT of 60. Change Fail_CNT to 3. You should only need 1.35v for the RAM when at 3200MHz..


Thanks FloppyDrive, I tried this settings and all 3 attempts failed with code F9. I went to both AMD CBS for ddr4 settings and also under tweaks to make sure ProcODT was set to 60 ohms. I used to profiles and also manual settings for the timings and all attempts failed.

Is there anything else I should be looking or could do ? I would be sad if I ended up with a potato mem controller, but ohh well.


----------



## hotstocks

Quick question, how do I get into safe mode options on boot up? Is it F8, F10, F12, ESC, DEL on this mobo?


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Quick question, how do I get into safe mode options on boot up? Is it F8, F10, F12, ESC, DEL on this mobo?


It depends on your OS. With Windows 10, one way is msconfig->Boot.


----------



## kaseki

dup.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makkusu*
> 
> Thanks FloppyDrive, I tried this settings and all 3 attempts failed with code F9. I went to both AMD CBS for ddr4 settings and also under tweaks to make sure ProcODT was set to 60 ohms. I used to profiles and also manual settings for the timings and all attempts failed.
> 
> Is there anything else I should be looking or could do ? I would be sad if I ended up with a potato mem controller, but ohh well.


Well..you could try putting the command rate to 2T and geardown to disabled, both under the CBS section and in the main memory tweaks. There will be some loss in performance due to 2T. Then try a range of ProcODT from 40 to 60.


----------



## makkusu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Well..you could try putting the command rate to 2T and geardown to disabled, both under the CBS section and in the main memory tweaks. There will be some loss in performance due to 2T. Then try a range of ProcODT from 40 to 60.


I think 60 is the lowers I saw. Btw thanks for your time. I really appreciate it. I am kind of bummed tbh, I see tons of ppl with no problem getting their timings and clocks right. #feelsbadman when you get a potato









I will try later and play with it a little more later. I will post my results.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> It depends on your OS. With Windows 10, one way is msconfig->Boot.


No, I mean if you can't get into the OS. After bios screen on bootup what key do you press to get into safe mode options BEFORE windows loads.


----------



## ShiftyJ

Replaced my 1700x with a new one today.

This one will boot my memory to 3200mhz now but I still cant achieve a 3.9ghz overclock below 1.4v, seriously what are the chances of two 1700x that cant do 3.9ghz?


----------



## CCoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyJ*
> 
> Replaced my 1700x with a new one today.
> 
> This one will boot my memory to 3200mhz now but I still cant achieve a 3.9ghz overclock below 1.4v, seriously what are the chances of two 1700x that cant do 3.9ghz?


Not surprised, most of them require at least 1.4 to hit 3.9-4. They are only rated to go to 3.8 on boost setup.
Try p state OCing with a .06ish offset, you should be able to hit 4.0


----------



## ShiftyJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CCoR*
> 
> Not surprised, most of them require at least 1.4 to hit 3.9-4. They are only rated to go to 3.8 on boost setup.
> Try p state OCing with a .06ish offset, you should be able to hit 4.0


Not sure how p states will be any different but ill give it a try.

Edit: Still no good.

Weird thing now is that my system just restarts instead of crashing with a q-code when failing a stress test.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> 9920 and 1501 have both had temperature oddities as reported in HWiNFO64 for me. From second to second, I see fluctuations in temps of between 5 to 8 degrees Centigrade, bouncing up and down. The average also is higher than I saw previously. I like 1501, but I really don't feel I can put much stock in the temps at all.
> 
> This is with a 1700 and SenseMI disabled. So it's a bit of 2 steps forward and one step back.


I had that too but i think i solved it by re-flashing the BIOS via flashback.

Here is what i did:

I load the default settings in BIOS and reboot to BIOS, than i press the reset cmos button, turned the PC off, pulled the power cord from the PSU and hold the power button for 10 seconds in order to drain all the capacitors, pulled the cmos battery and let the system stay this way for about an hour, not that its needed but i had other things to do as well, than i install the battery and GPU again and booted to BIOS to check if every thing is looking " normal" because before i was getting the same ridiculous voltage as before, everything at stock the BIOS set voltage to 1.395 at 3.2 GHz so it was obviously being obnoxious. I put the 1501 BIOS on my USB drive and flashed via flashback and all is well ever since and software voltage are about the same as i measure with my multimeter. Fan issues also seem to be solved.


----------



## DSDV

Sorry for the dumb question but where can i download 1501?
on asus page it only shows me 1403
and last in thread i read was 9something


----------



## Mandarb

I reflahed my BIOS and now it appears to boot much more stable than before. This is the second time a BIOS flash was somehow botched, and I only flash from within the BIOS.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> It depends on your OS. With Windows 10, one way is msconfig->Boot.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I mean if you can't get into the OS. After bios screen on bootup what key do you press to get into safe mode options BEFORE windows loads.
Click to expand...

Any reason why you can't get into Windows?

W10 actually falls back to safe mode after 3 unsuccesful boots. You then will have an option to do various recovery tasks.


----------



## Miiksu

My findings so far.

1501 does not cold boot
1403 booted fine.

ProcODT 60 Ohm. DDR voltage 1.475V and vboot auto. Syncing with ddr voltage did not help.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyJ*
> 
> Not even The Stilts timings work for me on this Flare X memory, still failing training every time.


works for me base.
1501 pstate A) 4gig
.01250 offset voltage and llc 3
stilts 3466 with 3 changed to 14.

before 1501 i was stuck at 3925 now seems to happily do 4g with not huge heat or power so i, m happy.
well for 2 weeks till my thread ripper arrives then i will bid a fond adieu , that and the vega i,m going to grab









pststilts34663007_setting.txt 20k .txt file


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21330176
> 
> 9k Time Spy with 3.8GHz overclock, not bad


result not found....what did you do ....what diddd youuu dooo









have a stock cpu 3466 result now i,ll run a 4k test and see what happens.

http://www.3dmark.com/spy/2144705

4g=9392 cpu

http://www.3dmark.com/spy/2154760


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> result not found....what did you do ....what diddd youuu dooo


Woops, I was cleaning out my results by deleting custom results (they come up as 0) and deleted that result on accident


----------



## Clukos

Here's a full run on my daily 24/7 setup: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21341941


----------



## hurricane28

What is going on here:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Soc voltage is stuck at 1.417 and PLL voltage is also not changeable... tried different voltages but they keep reading like this. Looking at my previous screenshot you can see that the voltage is changeable and even the +12 V is reporting higher values.. There is something with this BIOS or my motherboard/ PSU is faulty but this ain't right at all.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Here's a full run on my daily 24/7 setup: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21341941


what ram settings are you running? also is the 1080TI overclocked? very nice score


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> I spent some time playing around with the Rtt values and CAD Bus values this weekend. Testing 2x16GB @ 3200 14-14-14-34-1T, GDM on.
> 
> I had been using RttNom disabled, RttWr @ RZQ/3, and RttPark at RZQ/1 in combination with ProcODT of 80ohms. Even though it worked fine, those settings don't make a whole lot of sense. Seems like the point of dynamic ODT is to increase the ODT during writes, not decrease it.
> 
> I went back to default Rtt and CAD bus values and had to use 96ohm ProcODT to POST, and I was lucky if I could post more than once, regardless of the voltages used. It was terribly unstable.
> 
> The Stilt had mentioned RttPark is supposed to be RZQ/5 by default with RttNom and RttWr disabled. I tried a few different values and different combinations, but the only way I can get my system to operate correctly is to set RttPark to RZQ/1 (240ohms), leaving RttNom and RttWr on Auto. This is in combination with ProcODT @ 80ohms, because 96ohms is simply not an option for my system, regardless of the DIMM slots used. Unfortunately I have no idea what is going on with RttWr and RttNom when left on auto. I tried booting with either disabled and the system wouldn't post.
> 
> Setting only RttPark to RZQ/1 and leaving RttWr and RttNom on Auto gave me enough stability to reliably boot and use the OS, and run benchmarks/stress tests. The difference is that now my memory write and copy benchmarks are consistently much better, with R/W speeds being roughly the same. With RttWr set to RZQ/3, my write speed was consistently 1-2GB/s lower and copy speeds were usually several GB/s lower. I'm getting 50GB/s for read, write and copy now.
> 
> I ran a few stability tests while still running the default CAD Bus settings, which didn't make it longer than a few mins so I started testing them. Similar to what Ramad has seen, it seems like the CAD Bus CKE setting makes the most difference. 30-30-30-30 failed after a few minutes, as did values below 30.
> 
> At 30-30-40-60, the system made it through two hours of AIDA's cache/memory stress test before failing. I've been sticking with this test since it seems to fail even when things like GSAT and etc will pass with no problem. However, I was running 1.15V SoC and 1.375V DRAM, which might have been too high. I'm now running the stress test with the same settings at 1.10V SoC and 1.35V DRAM. It's been going for 30 mins, hopefully it passes the previous run.


Wrong RTT values seems give me black screens on youtube. I start to play some music and in ~15 minutes doing nothing on computer and I get black screen. Or it's something else and I need to inspect this more. Atm im usng AUTO values.


----------



## hurricane28

I reset BIOS and apply the same values and all voltages are normal again and i can actually change them again.. Wierd stuff with these BIOS's.


----------



## lordzed83

@gupsterg @elmor

Well I'w not been posting much here cause was following Vega situation. But was testing 9920 and 1501 and:

No matter how i set up Pstates on 1501 it wont post to windows F9 or stuck with D0 on post screen. Went back 9920 works like a dream.

Any specific stetting 1501 needs to WORK ?? Tried c-states auto enabled. Performance boost disabled auto in asus and CBS.

Like first bios i cant even boot to windows if i change P-states.....


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> what ram settings are you running? also is the 1080TI overclocked? very nice score


I was running this setup:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







1080 Ti is at 1911 core clock with memory at 6075 (+575), undervolted to 0.900mv (1.062 is stock voltage)









I think I can get more out of this ram, this is 1 hour GSAT stable:


----------



## mus1mus

Very nice timings!


----------



## SlayerEru

I notice that the Cold Boot with APM Feature (S4 & S5) seems to do a boot loop (memory training loop) it actually did it around 3-4 times if there is no power giving in to the USB devices.

Before it was only either once. But that did it on the D.O.C.P profile tho on my Flare X 3200.

I have left APM alone for now on its defaulted state, until I either get myself the Logitech PowerPlay and G903 Mouse and then thats when I may have to tinker with it on (so it doesn't overcharge the mouse while the system is off).

I'm using The Slit's Profile on 3200 (Fast) so I hope I don't run into any hicups with it on 3.9ghz overlclocked on my Ryzen 1700.


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I was running this setup:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1080 Ti is at 1911 core clock with memory at 6075 (+575), undervolted to 0.900mv (1.062 is stock voltage)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I can get more out of this ram, this is 1 hour GSAT stable:


can u post passmark memory scores? That is *almost* better than mine


----------



## roybotnik

The consistency I've managed with my current settings is a lot better than I've seen before. Generally even when stable, I would get a ton of inconsistent L3 cache results from AIDA benchmarking, and real-world performance did not increase... Time to see what happens if I tighten up the timings a bit.

Original posts:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/25020#post_26258943

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/25030#post_26259351

RttPark at RZQ/1 (the rest auto) and CAD Bus at 30-30-40-60 is like magic for my dual rank setup.

@The Stilt and @elmor - thought you might be interested in this stuff.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> 
> 
> The consistency I've managed with my current settings is a lot better than I've seen before. Generally even when stable, I would get a ton of inconsistent L3 cache results from AIDA benchmarking, and real-world performance did not increase... Time to see what happens if I tighten up the timings a bit.
> 
> Original posts:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/25020#post_26258943
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/25030#post_26259351
> 
> RttPark at RZQ/1 (the rest auto) and CAD Bus at 30-30-40-60 is like magic for my dual rank setup.
> 
> @The Stilt and @elmor - thought you might be interested in this stuff.


I like that you are running your system according to your experience with your hardware, and using your own settings. Very good work and effort.









Did you find out what RttWr is set to when left at AUTO? I think there is 5 possibilities, so it's not hard to find out.


----------



## Snowy23

Was running stable on bios 1401 with pstates up to 4Ghz with my Corsair CMU32GX4M2C3000C15R RAM at 3000Mhz 15-17-17-35 with 1.35V Tried the 1501, 1403 and 9920, which caused my RAM overclock to become unstable. The system would boot but restart before Windows 10 would get to the logon screen. Reverted back to 1401 with better stability, but I am struggling to get it comfortably stable as Cinebench is failing on me.

My RAM favours 80 Ohms. I'll keep tinkering. A difficult experience. Would be great to hear from someone who has the same RAM.


----------



## gupsterg

So yesterday evening I concluded that the R7 1700 UA 1709PGT was not repeat stable for 3466MHz The Stilt preset. HCI Memtest/RealBench/gaming not an issue, but Y-Cruncher and IBT AVX was really a no go on repeats. I got no single pass on IBT AVX. Y-Cruncher ~2hrs on a run passed error free, re-repeats would then erratically fail at differing times. I stuck to using v0.7.2.9469 as in the past it has been consistent, in that when re-repeated testing the OC profile would pass if correctly set.

I didn't wish to slack 3466MHz, as I believe then 3333MHz Fast would be the better options to use. So then in the evening I decided to go back to the R7 1800X, UA 1710SUS. On removing the HS off the R7 1700 I has happy to see nice spread and contact of HS base on CPU, so most definitely lapping the base of the HS has got rid of bad mounts for me.

I kept to using UEFI 1501, as the R7 1700 had passed stability for 3.8 3333 Fast with same settings as other past UEFIs except 9920 was an issue for it and also 9920-SP42M. I went over my past testing on R7 1800X. I determined I'd aim for +50mV offset whilst on PState 0 OC of 3.9GHz, SOC: 1.075V and VDIMM: 1.385V using 3466MHz The Stilt preset.

I had ~40min pass on Y-Cruncher v0.7.2.9469.



Following morning I started testing again, it passed ~4hrs Y-Cruncher v0.7.2.9469.



Then I did some gaming, no issues to report. I did a quick 15min RealBench v2.54 Stress mode 16GB next.



Some more gaming and now doing custom x264, 20 loops = ~2hrs, so far 7 loops 0 issues.

1501_X_3.9_3466_setting.txt 19k .txt file


Settings are as above, only ones not in there are AMD CBS, which are as follows:-

i) PState 0 3900MHz, Global C-State Control: Enabled
ii) BankGroupSwap: Disabled , BankGroupSwapAlt: Enabled

@matthew87

I am doing PState 0 OC only, as highlighted in OP of my thread. I showed the R7 1700 before having clocks differing from PStates and still doing some single core boosting, etc. Here is R7 1800X.



@lordzed83

My settings as above for UEFI 1501. Working for me as past UEFIs on R7 1700 and showing good results so far on R7 1800X. Personally only UEFI I feel I need to avoids is 9920 and then 9920-SP42M as it is based on that.

@hughjazz44

Yep sleep issue on X CPU is not resolved on UEFI 1501. Also it has that quirk when you enter AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > DDR4 Common Options and go up a menu you return to root of AMD CBS, instead of AMD CBS > UMC Common Options.

I think we need some quality UEFI updates, even if frequency of release is lower I would prefer that.


----------



## Frikencio

I have made a launcher for HCI Memtest *Pro* users if you want.


----------



## dubsta

Hi Guys
I am really struggling here.








I have the CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 RAM and whatever I do I am not getting it any higher than 2133 MHz. I have tried manual mode, DOCP but the moment I boot it is like everything resets. Even the timings are shown in CPU-Z to never change no matter what I put in the bios. In the BIOS the settings are shown correctly and it shows the attempted speed.

I tired BIOS 1403 and beta 9920. Same results.

Is there something obvious I am missing?

My goal is to just get it to 2666 or 2933

My cpu is 1700x


----------



## lordzed83

@grupsterg @elmor

**** me 1501 us baaaad in my case.... Gave it another go. I did full procedure this time with system default load ecy

So after update pc restartrs second time 0d error at stock!!! Could not even get it to post lol with systen default loaded.
So went flashback 1501 and... Still pc got problems booting at default setting not to mention overclocking cpu or loading any profiles. When managed to finally boot up loaded my 101% stable settings from previous bioses and... Boitloop no post ect

Officially id say 1501 is worst thing i flashed on this platform. Lol


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubsta*
> 
> Hi Guys
> I am really struggling here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 RAM and whatever I do I am not getting it any higher than 2133 MHz. I have tried manual mode, DOCP but the moment I boot it is like everything resets. Even the timings are shown in CPU-Z to never change no matter what I put in the bios. In the BIOS the settings are shown correctly and it shows the attempted speed.
> 
> I tired BIOS 1403 and beta 9920. Same results.
> 
> Is there something obvious I am missing?
> 
> My goal is to just get it to 2666 or 2933
> 
> My cpu is 1700x


Still dont get why people buy that memory kit. Im around few forums and most people got problem with lpx and ryzen combo.

Id sayy return it sell it get something different save yourself problems and irritation


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> can u post passmark memory scores? That is *almost* better than mine


This is what I'm getting on passmark:


----------



## gupsterg

@lordzed83

Dunno chap, only 9920 been pants for me on stability, no boot issues, etc with it though.

Here is x264 ~2hrs UEFI 1501 3.9 3466 Stilt.


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> This is what I'm getting on passmark:


Seems bretty good







You using samsung b die?

https://bbs.io-tech.fi/threads/amd-ryzen-7-am4-b350-x370-kellotukset-ja-kokemukset.14849/page-66#post-1299817


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @lordzed83
> 
> Dunno chap, only 9920 been pants for me on stability, no boot issues, etc with it though.
> 
> Here is x264 ~2hrs UEFI 1501 3.9 3466 Stilt.


Kinda strange that some people have problems and others don't.. 1501 was working fine for me for a while too until the fans decided to have a mind of their own and voltage followed with them.. I really scratch my head on this one as i don't do anything wrong on my end but i still have problems. For now its working fine again and hopefully it will stay this way because i am kinda fed up with these issues as i don't have the time nor the patience to fiddle around with these settings every day all day long.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> No, I mean if you can't get into the OS. After bios screen on bootup what key do you press to get into safe mode options BEFORE windows loads.


http://www.digitalcitizen.life/4-ways-boot-safe-mode-windows-10
They took away the 'boot button'.


----------



## Maxcielle

Hey guys.
Can someone point me to the latest BIOS for download? Having massive cold boot issue still.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> http://www.digitalcitizen.life/4-ways-boot-safe-mode-windows-10
> They took away the 'boot button'.


There is a fifth one, you simply restart the computer when Windows is loading (dot circle sipinning) two times, not leting Windows boot, so Windows enters itself into recovery mode (menu). I did this once because I could not see anything when Windows loaded (some kind of VGA driver bug).


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Operating relatively stably at 3333, I have just tested the effect of changing tCKE and TWTRS together as above. Latency per ILC drops from 70.5 to 68.9 ns, a notable improvement. Read bandwidth is relatively unchanged (old: 49238; new: 49231). Blender render of "Classroom" took 2 seconds longer (out of 13 minutes). Superposition score and FPS were down about 2%. Valley score and FPS was down about 1%. In summary, the only observed advantage of these two changes is a lower measured latency that for some reason doesn't improve the performance tests, which remained the same or degraded.
> 
> Meddling with VDDP will have to wait for an unstable configuration to see any positive effect.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the test. I also noticed this in the Witcher 3 and other synthetic tests. Memect 5 also checks significantly longer than on fast settings...very strange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I tested these settings, works without errors
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And again AIDA shows a strange value of latency...
> 
> But I had to increase the voltage to 1.39 since there were errors on all previous voltages... + VDDP 825 works better for my settings without ripples
> 
> 
> 
> I do not understand why memory does not work at lower voltages ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: dualrank 3333 2*16 Witcher 3 1080p low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure this slight correlation can be interpreted as causation, but I was able to lower VDRAM and gain stability once I lowered VDDSOC.
> 
> I'm going to see how my system is affected by lowering tRAS and tRC to your settings, but will move tCKE back to 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, here is my present status, summarized in the attached "Simulated RTC." I was able to get the timings lower and the latency a smidgen lower, but what I really think I'm achieving is additional polishing of the virtual lead medal received for getting the C6H memory over 3200 MT/s. (All ten of you may cheer at this point.) There is very little performance improvement measured by any of my standard tests relative to operation at 3200 MT/s. The settings below seem stable (only one hour of GSAT so far, but I'll do more tomorrow). I doubt that there is anything I can do at this point -- save adding a GPU -- that would make a significant difference in frame rate at 4k when my HTPC is moved to its intended functional and physical location.
> 
> Further refinements may prove interesting from a PC learning experience POV, but I predict that my breathless enthusiasm for great performance advances from further tuning will be hard to detect.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tuning Parameters
Click to expand...

Four hours of GSAT are completed. There was one error in the second 2-hour run at 1695 seconds in. This is too subtle to easily correct by changing one setting at a time. I'll have to review the settings vs. guidance and try changing the one closest to marginal, if such is discernable.


----------



## usoldier

Can anyone please tell me what is the real cpu voltage in HWinfo64 .


----------



## hurricane28

Well cut my legs off and call me shorty.. Can some one plz explain this to me?




First screenshot: Voltage of 1.381 in BIOS with LLC to level 1 i get 1.375 at idle and it drops to 1.300 and i get around 162 Gflops in IBT AVX at very high.

Second screenshot: Same voltage in BIOS LLC to level 4 i get 1.356 at idle and 1.375 and under load i get 1.369 but "only" 142 Gflops...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Can anyone please tell me what is the real cpu voltage in HWinfo64 .


Real voltage is CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) which is directly from the CPU if i am correct.


----------



## Martin778

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well cut my legs off and call me shorty.. Can some one plz explain this to me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First screenshot: Voltage of 1.381 in BIOS with LLC to level 1 i get 1.375 at idle and it drops to 1.300 and i get around 162 Gflops in IBT AVX at very high.
> 
> Second screenshot: Same voltage in BIOS LLC to level 4 i get 1.356 at idle and 1.375 and under load i get 1.369 but "only" 142 Gflops...


My 1366 Xeons and 6950X had the same issue in IBT.
Touch 1-2 'random' settings and it would give a very different GFLOPS result.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> My 1366 Xeons and 6950X had the same issue in IBT.
> Touch 1-2 'random' settings and it would give a very different GFLOPS result.


Yeah that is strange indeed man. But i was actually more revering to the enorm vdroop.. they claim that overclocking with LLC to level 1 is okay but it clearly isn't stable at all.. there is no way of overclocking my chip with lover llc level than level 4, any lower will cause enormous vdroop and the system becomes unstable.. which is why i post this in order for someone who knows more about this and can clarify it.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah that is strange indeed man. But i was actually more revering to the enorm vdroop.. they claim that overclocking with LLC to level 1 is okay but it clearly isn't stable at all.. there is no way of overclocking my chip with lover llc level than level 4, any lower will cause enormous vdroop and the system becomes unstable.. which is why i post this in order for someone who knows more about this and can clarify it.


I use LLC4 myself. Don't be paranoid with Vcore spikes. We bought this to overclock and overvolt and it wont even kill the chip.

Do you really want it to last more than 10 years?

I feel worrying about that is a mistake.

**Don't overclock, don't overvolt....


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I use LLC4 myself. Don't be paranoid with Vcore spikes. We bought this to overclock and overvolt and it wont even kill the chip.
> 
> Do you really want it to last more than 10 years?
> 
> I feel worrying about that is a mistake.
> 
> **Don't overclock, don't overvolt....


Yeah me too from now on. There is no way of overclocking on llc level 1 or 2 for me due to the high vdroop. The Stilt claims that LLC setting should be at auto at all times unless you do LN2. I tried auto but it didn't work and the voltage is all over the place and CPU becomes unstable...

"don't tamper with the load-line settings, unless you actually MEASURE significant amounts of droop, under load (which is not likely on C6H)." these ar his words and i really don't get it because i see the complete opposite. I am not saying that he is wrong and maybe i am doing something wrong here or forget an setting, but i would really like if someone would care to explain this.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah me too from now on. There is no way of overclocking on llc level 1 or 2 for me due to the high vdroop. The Stilt claims that LLC setting should be at auto at all times unless you do LN2. I tried auto but it didn't work and the voltage is all over the place and CPU becomes unstable...
> 
> "don't tamper with the load-line settings, unless you actually MEASURE significant amounts of droop, under load (which is not likely on C6H)." these ar his words and i really don't get it because i see the complete opposite. I am not saying that he is wrong and maybe i am doing something wrong here or forget an setting, but i would really like if someone would care to explain this.


LLC actually made my old 1090t overheat because my lack of cooling, apart from that, the CPU is still rocking.


----------



## gupsterg

RB Stress mode 16GB 2hrs pass.



RB and custom x264 on all the CPUs I have had will always show WHEA error on bad OC pretty quick. So I reckon currently profile is sound.

So far testing has been:-

~40min Y-Cruncher v0.7.2.9469

rerun ~4hrs Y-Cruncher v0.7.2.9469

~15min RB stress mode

~2hrs x264

~2hrs RB stress mode

Rig also been allowed to idle at times as in the past I have found it a good idea to do this as lower loads if voltage too low = code 8 for me, no issues at idle. Did some SWBF @ 1440P ultra, again no issues, ~1hr.

Benchmarks







.





AIDA64 similar to past results and better than 3333 Fast for me, never ran Passmark until today, just did to compare with others already in thread.



CB15 with run to run variance as past 3.9 3466 The Stilt setup, no performance bias enabled. Only very minutely better than 3333 Fast but tighter run to run variance on 3466 The Stilt for me in the past.




Spoiler: RB v2.54 best final score out of 3



Code:



Code:


Image Editing
161,168
Time:33.0586

Encoding
159,795
Time:33.3426

OpenCL
131,118
KSamples/sec: 24111

Heavy Multitasking
134,817
Time:56.6098

System Score
146,724





Could be improved with a GPU OC and other OS tweaks IMO.


----------



## Snowy23

A little update from earlier. I was able to achieve 2933 Mhz with my CMU32GX4M2C3000C15R RAM eventually on 1403. However, it doesn't always stick. I've used 80 Ohms and I've disabled Gear Down. I think there are other options that may improve the situation for this specific RAM. But it will take much more time to work out.

On 1401, I was achieving a stable 3000Mhz RAM speed. Going back to 1401 didn't improve the situation. Same with 9920 and 1501. Currently on 1403. If anyone has good settings for this RAM, please share them.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> RB Stress mode 2hrs pass.
> 
> 
> 
> RB and custom x264 on all the CPUs I have had will always show WHEA error on bad OC pretty quick. So I reckon currently profile is sound.
> 
> So far testing has been:-
> 
> ~40min Y-Cruncher v0.7.2.9469
> 
> rerun ~4hrs Y-Cruncher v0.7.2.9469
> 
> ~15min RB stress mode
> 
> ~2hrs x264
> 
> ~2hrs RB stress mode
> 
> Rig also been allowed to idle at times as in the past I have found it a good idea to do this as lower loads if voltage too low = code 8 for me, no issues at idle. Did some SWBF @ 1440P ultra, again no issues, ~1hr.
> 
> Benchmarks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AIDA64 similar to past results and better than 3333 Fast for me, never ran Passmark until today, just did to compare with others already in thread.
> 
> 
> 
> CB15 with run to run variance as past 3.9 3466 The Stilt setup, no performance bias enabled. Only very minutely better than 3333 Fast but tighter run to run variance on 3466 The Stilt for me in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: RB v2.54 best final score out of 3
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Image Editing
> 161,168
> Time:33.0586
> 
> Encoding
> 159,795
> Time:33.3426
> 
> OpenCL
> 131,118
> KSamples/sec: 24111
> 
> Heavy Multitasking
> 134,817
> Time:56.6098
> 
> System Score
> 146,724
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be improved with a GPU OC and other OS tweaks IMO.


Nice gup! +rep for shares!

I'm running currently some last test for tweaks a made on latest beta bios.
Happy with results so far.

Sneak preview: again I saw better stability on lowering some voltages on dram. This Ryzen platform needs accurate voltages for best stability for sure..!


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I had that too but i think i solved it by re-flashing the BIOS via flashback.
> 
> Here is what i did:
> 
> I load the default settings in BIOS and reboot to BIOS, than i press the reset cmos button, turned the PC off, pulled the power cord from the PSU and hold the power button for 10 seconds in order to drain all the capacitors, pulled the cmos battery and let the system stay this way for about an hour, not that its needed but i had other things to do as well, than i install the battery and GPU again and booted to BIOS to check if every thing is looking " normal" because before i was getting the same ridiculous voltage as before, everything at stock the BIOS set voltage to 1.395 at 3.2 GHz so it was obviously being obnoxious. I put the 1501 BIOS on my USB drive and flashed via flashback and all is well ever since and software voltage are about the same as i measure with my multimeter. Fan issues also seem to be solved.


Thanks, tried a clear CMOS, shutdown, turn off power supply, then a reflash of 1501 using flashback. No joy. Here is a HWiNFO64 shot of idle, showing the temperature reading fluctuations i.e.: Minimum 31.8C to 49C maximum. This was after letting the system "settle down" after boot, idle, and resetting the HWiNFO64 vaules to capture a "steady state" reading of temps - no other apps open to cause variation in load.

The temp readings just bounce around from moment to moment in a way that I know is not reflective of actual temperature variation. This is with an H110i GT AIO.

In the past the same hardware configuration did not exhibit this behavior.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Nice gup! +rep for shares!
> 
> I'm running currently some last test for tweaks a made on latest beta bios.
> Happy with results so far.
> 
> Sneak preview: again I saw better stability on lowering some voltages on dram. This Ryzen platform needs accurate voltages for best stability for sure..!


No worries







, look forward to your tests as well







.

Never gonna repeat what I did when on UEFI 9920, which was just keep ploughing more voltage







. It was the 1st UEFI out of all that really did not like my R7 1700 and R7 1800X, so I reckon at the time it never crossed my mind that the UEFI is not playing nice.

As far as I'm concerned RB, Y-Cruncher is sewn up as did shorter runs 1st and longer later, so as there where no issues I reckon no need to rerun, but I may at leisure do 3rd time. Gonna do only x264 rerun and then probably 2 nights of [email protected] on CPU/GPU.

Just had another ~20min session on SWBF and "silky smooth" gameplay, happy with that.

As I lapped the HS I'm also finding I use less TIM now, this time around I went pretty much rice grain and spread with plastic card.

I was hesitant to lose the XFR 4.1GHz on 1800X due to OC'ing, but when monitoring a single thread load it really seems it does not stick to that clock, but be swinging between 3.9GHz and 4.1GHz, so average is lower than 4.1GHz.

This OC I reckon is nice for 24/7 use voltage, VID: ~1.4V, SOC: 1.075V, VDIMM: 1.385V.

Really glad on purchase of C6H, results which were out of my reach at launch have really been surpassed IMO.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Any reason why you can't get into Windows?
> 
> W10 actually falls back to safe mode after 3 unsuccesful boots. You then will have an option to do various recovery tasks.


Yeah, I upgraded to Creators, and then changed Selective startup in msconfig to Normal startup, DON'T DO THAT!
It causes the Use original boot configuration box to get checked and then it tries to boot into Windows 7 (which doesn't exist anymore)

So I wanted to hit whichever function key gives you the option to select safe mode before windows boots right after bios select boot device.


----------



## Frikencio

Is there any way while overclocking to allow a single or dual core to boost past your OC state?

For example if I have a 3.8Ghz overclock and I want one or two cores to reach 4Ghz.

Is that possible?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Kinda strange that some people have problems and others don't.. 1501 was working fine for me for a while too until the fans decided to have a mind of their own and voltage followed with them.. I really scratch my head on this one as i don't do anything wrong on my end but i still have problems. For now its working fine again and hopefully it will stay this way because i am kinda fed up with these issues as i don't have the time nor the patience to fiddle around with these settings every day all day long.


After 1 hour of reebots reset3x flash i went back to 9920. Not a single time i managed to boot in to windows lol.

Even on 1 bios that was unstable cant remember number it was bpoting up and to windows overclocked no problem. Thats why i say 1501 is worst thing i had on this platform so far where 9920 works fantastic and 1403 did also.


----------



## gupsterg

Update on 3.9 / 3466 The Stilt.

1hr AIDA64 FPU.



v5.92.4321 used, monitoring all tabs unchecked, fans came back to idle without issue for me.

Just downed latest Beta as well for future shenanigans







.


Spoiler: Version: 5.92.4329 beta (Aug 01, 2017) Release notes:



Hardware Monitoring / new item: VSoC temperature
new hot key option to enable/disable Razer LCD support
support for OpenGL 4.6
sensor support for Dell SMI of Vostro 3669
motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock X370 Gaming X
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus B250-Pro Gaming, B250M-D3V/M.2, B250M-D5H/SMB, B350-Pro Gaming, E520, H110M-D3H/M.2, H110M-D3V, Prime A320M-A, Prime A320M-E
motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7B08, 7B38
improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
improved motherboard specific sensor info for Asus AM4/X399 Series
Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon D-1513N, D-1523N, D-1533N, D-1543N, D-1553N
fixed: L2 cache size detection for Skylake-SP and Skylake-X
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock H97 Killer
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Maximus IX Series
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte AM4 Series
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte X299 Series
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for MSI AM4 Series
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7B09
fixed: junction temperatures for the AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1950X and 1920X


----------



## matthew87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Do you have both the 8 pin and 4 pin eps connectors plugged in?
> 
> *My readout points are showing fairly accurate voltages to what ive set in the bios, but all of the software readouts are horribly incorrect


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah me too from now on. There is no way of overclocking on llc level 1 or 2 for me due to the high vdroop. The Stilt claims that LLC setting should be at auto at all times unless you do LN2. I tried auto but it didn't work and the voltage is all over the place and CPU becomes unstable...
> 
> "don't tamper with the load-line settings, unless you actually MEASURE significant amounts of droop, under load (which is not likely on C6H)." these ar his words and i really don't get it because i see the complete opposite. I am not saying that he is wrong and maybe i am doing something wrong here or forget an setting, but i would really like if someone would care to explain this.


That's been my experience too with a 1700X and the C6H

LLC at Auto, 1 and 2 were next to useless with substantial vdroop occurring - 60mv rage - and when overclocking I had to excessively ramp up base vcore to offset this. With LLC3 set I was able to HALF my vcore offset from + 0.06125mv to + 0.3750mv. That resulted in idle voltage sitting around 1.387 maximum compared to 1.40 in Windows according to HWInfo.

With LLC set at level 3 my PC was able to pass 4 hours of Prime95 in place testing at 3.9Ghz with a loaded vcore of around 1.355v.


----------



## Iceman2733

I have a weird question I figure some of you in this thread might be able to answer. How many of you came from a x99 platform? This is NOT at all me trolling I am thinking of making the switch to an 1800x or maybe even the 1900x and just wanted some real life experience in the matter. You guys can PM so this thread doesn't get cluttered up with this stuff. Thanks everyone


----------



## Johan45

The biggest difference is the overclock. [email protected] 4.0GHz = 5960x at 4.5 in many benchmarks. But if youre lucky the 5960x will get a slightly better OC with 1800X you're going to end around 4.0GHz but you save a whack of cash


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> @grupsterg @elmor
> 
> **** me 1501 us baaaad in my case.... Gave it another go. I did full procedure this time with system default load ecy
> 
> So after update pc restartrs second time 0d error at stock!!! Could not even get it to post lol with systen default loaded.
> So went flashback 1501 and... Still pc got problems booting at default setting not to mention overclocking cpu or loading any profiles. When managed to finally boot up loaded my 101% stable settings from previous bioses and... Boitloop no post ect
> 
> Officially id say 1501 is worst thing i flashed on this platform. Lol


ok so far 1501 has been the ebst for me as i mentioned before i can now hit 4g again in pstates.
now what did i do to get there.
stock settings save save to stick reboot.
chose xmp standard for the flarex save eboot.
changed memory timings to 3466 stilt and adjust a couple of little things.
save save to stick reboot.
changed a few little settings like fan profiles and the usual stuff i do not related to the cpu(all cpu including all voltages are auto)

ran this way for 3 days doing testing.

then

pstate A0 offset voltage 0125 and llc
save save to stick reboot

now i have geardown bgs bgsa off and the usual stuff off nothing i have not done a thousand tiems before but now it works and has handled everything i throw at it including the highest realbench 2.54 score i have ever got









my settings are up above somewhere if it helps at all.

but again 10 days to go i,ll be ripping a few threads


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Thanks, tried a clear CMOS, shutdown, turn off power supply, then a reflash of 1501 using flashback. No joy. Here is a HWiNFO64 shot of idle, showing the temperature reading fluctuations i.e.: Minimum 31.8C to 49C maximum. This was after letting the system "settle down" after boot, idle, and resetting the HWiNFO64 vaules to capture a "steady state" reading of temps - no other apps open to cause variation in load.
> 
> The temp readings just bounce around from moment to moment in a way that I know is not reflective of actual temperature variation. This is with an H110i GT AIO.


My 1800X's temperature varies between 48.4 C and 72.8C and I'm not even stress testing it.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> Sorry for the dumb question but where can i download 1501?
> on asus page it only shows me 1403
> and last in thread i read was 9something


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> Hey guys.
> Can someone point me to the latest BIOS for download? Having massive cold boot issue still.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Never gonna repeat what I did when on UEFI 9920, which was just keep ploughing more voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It was the 1st UEFI out of all that really did not like my R7 1700 and R7 1800X, so I reckon at the time it never crossed my mind that the UEFI is not playing nice..


1501 Beta Bios http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/24680#post_26252448

Gup, did you run any IBT on 1501?
Just curious if it acted any different with your 1800x.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> After 1 hour of reebots reset3x flash i went back to 9920. Not a single time i managed to boot in to windows lol.
> 
> Even on 1 bios that was unstable cant remember number it was bpoting up and to windows overclocked no problem. Thats why i say 1501 is worst thing i had on this platform so far where 9920 works fantastic and 1403 did also.


Yeah, for me too man.

I flashed the 1501 BIOS for 3 times yesterday and i just turned the PC on in the morning and the fans start ramping up to 100% but HWINFO and AIDA64 are reporting around 1000 RPM lol. This is the worst BIOS i ever flashed on a system.


----------



## noko59

9920 and Stilt 3466 memory settings working like a champ. Best bios for me so far. Been on it since it has been out, not a single crash or issue, perfect startups every time cold or not. Reduced CPU voltage to 1.35v LLC 2, 3.9 AO OC. Stress testing using Aida64. CPU voltage while stress testing is 1.33v, this CPU has very little voltage droop, basically .02v with LLC 2. I hope the official bios incorporates 9920 improvements.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> I have a weird question I figure some of you in this thread might be able to answer. How many of you came from a x99 platform? This is NOT at all me trolling I am thinking of making the switch to an 1800x or maybe even the 1900x and just wanted some real life experience in the matter. You guys can PM so this thread doesn't get cluttered up with this stuff. Thanks everyone


I have an RVE - 6900K/5930K.

Benching and stuff.

6900K that does 4.4
1800X doing 4.1.

6900K and 1800X are trading blows. 5930K is no match.

6900Ks tho have the platform advantage which will likely be match by X399/1900X.


----------



## dubsta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Still dont get why people buy that memory kit. Im around few forums and most people got problem with lpx and ryzen combo.
> 
> Id sayy return it sell it get something different save yourself problems and irritation


Hmm the fact that I can't change the timings at all makes me think it is me that is doing something wrong or the BIOS/Motherboard


----------



## Atingleee

At a loss here guys. I left my PC to stress test all night and the results were great, no hiccups. I go to restart the PC and get stuck in infinite F9 boot loop. Forcing the PC to shutdown whether using the power button or the switch at the PSU made no difference. Infinite boot loop that would never boot in safe mode. How can the OC pass stress tests with no hiccups and then do this when i restarted immediately after?

Any ideas?

Using BIOS 1403 with a 1700.


----------



## Martin778

That's the Crosshair/Ryzen platform for you. Mine does exactly the same, sometimes it boots, sometimes it won't even though it was 8h P95 stable.
Qcode either F9 or 22.


----------



## Clukos

Using 9920 BIOS solved all my booting issues, the only thing that won't post is overclocking profiles that would not post anyway. Anything else is bootable every time.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Gup, did you run any IBT on 1501?
> Just curious if it acted any different with your 1800x.


Not yet.

Done 10.5hrs [email protected], 0 CPU/GPU bad states.



fh50mV1.075V1.385V.txt 82k .txt file


So far 3.9 / 3466 The Stilt has done:-

~40min Y-Cruncher v0.7.2.9469

~4hrs Y-Cruncher v0.7.2.9469

~15min RB stress mode

~2hrs x264

~2hrs RB stress mode

~10.5hrs [email protected] CPU/GPU

With ~2hrs SWBF 1440P Ultra. Some manual reboots and power ups from shutdown just to check posting is fine. USB sticks removed inserted and 0 issues, fans behaving as they should. UEFI 1501 does still have the rare intermittent Q-Code: F9 when posting from shutdown, but Fail_CNT of 3 is meaning when does occur on 2nd post all is fine.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Four hours of GSAT are completed. There was one error in the second 2-hour run at 1695 seconds in. This is too subtle to easily correct by changing one setting at a time. I'll have to review the settings vs. guidance and try changing the one closest to marginal, if such is discernable.


I also caught a couple of bugs, it seems too low tFAW is not suitable ...

Now found a source of a few memory errors , failures at the BCLK ... change PLL to 1.75/1.85 do not give an improvement


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I also caught a couple of bugs, it seems too low tFAW is not suitable ...
> 
> Now found a source of a few memory errors , failures at the BCLK ... change PLL to 1.75/1.85 do not give an improvement
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


These are OCCT monitoring errors, they should present in all graphs of the OCCT monitoring test you have done.

Here are is an examples (of the the same test):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> These are OCCT monitoring errors, they should present in all graphs of the OCCT monitoring test you have done.
> 
> Here are is an examples (of the the same test):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is a fortunate event that I published, often when I'm racing a BCLK I see this peak and catch a blue screen. This is not a test error.
In 95% of cases at the peak I catch the blue screen

________________________________________________________________________________

*+ i find bugs 1501 :*

1) soc offset not work, always frozen value 1.09, manual is ok
2) reset not work (def/overclock) - always error 40
3) pump rattling noise on auto/pwm/dc - dc 75% without noise
4) the processor needs a lot of voltage (+0.03-0.05v more and unstable in OCCT)
5) random failures m.2 samsung 960 pro (loss of performance)
6) random failures DRAM
7) P-state not work, eternal reboot

1403 bios works without any this problems
Why this raw trash laid out by *Elmor* I do not know


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> This is a fortunate event that I published, often when I'm racing a BCLK I see this peak and catch a blue screen. This is not a test error.
> In 95% of cases at the peak I catch the blue screen


Your RAM could be unstable. It could be because of high RAM frequency, low SOC voltage, low RAM voltage or wrong timings. Bluescreen means the problem is related to RAM, if it goes black then it's low CPU voltage.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Your RAM could be unstable. It could be because of high RAM frequency, low SOC voltage, low RAM voltage or wrong timings. Bluescreen means the problem is related to RAM, if it goes black then it's low CPU voltage.


Agree,perhaps memory is not completely stable

i tested soc from 1 to 1.1 in increments of 0.025, performance without error on 1.01 and 1.025 (1-2 errors)

ram voltage 1.375 ~20 errors, 1.38 ~13 errors, 1.385 ~ 3 errors, 1.39 0 errors

cad bus 20 20 40 60 / 30 30 40 60 / 20 20 40 40 / 30 30 40 40 - always few error, auto - without errors

VDDP 855 - few errors , 825 - 0 errors

CLDO 910 - not started, 950 999+ errors , 975 - 0 errors

On the BIOS 1403 with the same settings, there are no problems at all


----------



## Disasterpiec99

Hey Guys

I have overclocked my 1800x to 4 ghz.
Voltage is set 1.408 in bios with LLC 3
Aida64 is reading 1.439 volts
But hwinfo is reading 1.369 volts

Wich one should i trust?

Also its being cooled with a nh-d15s temps are reading 70c on aida and hwinfo is the CH6 reporting it right? Seems a liltle low at that voltage no?

Thanks


----------



## Mandarb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> At a loss here guys. I left my PC to stress test all night and the results were great, no hiccups. I go to restart the PC and get stuck in infinite F9 boot loop. Forcing the PC to shutdown whether using the power button or the switch at the PSU made no difference. Infinite boot loop that would never boot in safe mode. How can the OC pass stress tests with no hiccups and then do this when i restarted immediately after?
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Using BIOS 1403 with a 1700.


This might sound stupid, but: safe your BIOS setting to a USB stick. Turn off, clear CMOS, reflash 1403 (make sure the reboot prompt comes on when dome), clear CMOS again, boot and apply the saved BIOS setting.

I've had it two times that my PC had super trouble bootimg up with the exact same settings going from one BIOS to the next. Stable when running, nearly unable to boot.

Now, if you've just found these settings, give proc_ODT and the VDDP settings a whirl.


----------



## Remarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *+ i find bugs 1501 :*
> 
> 4) the processor needs a lot of voltage (+0.03-0.05v more and unstable in OCCT):


i need add 0.2v and this anomaly been still on bios version 9920


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubsta*
> 
> Hmm the fact that I can't change the timings at all makes me think it is me that is doing something wrong or the BIOS/Motherboard


Im on 4th memory kit myself before i found one that works like a dream. Flash 9920 or 1403 again and have a look.

Id suggest getting this kit. I had 3200 one now i have 3733 one but they came up with RYZEN SPECIFIC one









https://www.overclockers.co.uk/team-group-dark-pro-8-pack-edition-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-pc4-25600c14-3200mhz-dual-channel-kit-black-my-08l-tg.html

3200cl14 plug and play


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> On the BIOS 1403 with the same settings, there are no problems at all


Not only 1501, in 1403 this problems too:

- Infinite boot -> F9 -> code 8 -> restart and go on...
- Error code 40 and stop.
- Impossible reset the PC, neither case button or software. (w10 pro last version).









Four questions for people with *F43200C14-32GTX (16x2)* and C6H:

1 Best Bios until now?
2 Computer begin always or go to F1 error after very much loops?
3 Best settings?
4 CAD settings and Fail remain after some reboots?

Thanks.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Four hours of GSAT are completed. There was one error in the second 2-hour run at 1695 seconds in. This is too subtle to easily correct by changing one setting at a time. I'll have to review the settings vs. guidance and try changing the one closest to marginal, if such is discernable.
> 
> 
> 
> I also caught a couple of bugs, it seems too low tFAW is not suitable ...
> 
> Now found a source of a few memory errors , failures at the BCLK ... change PLL to 1.75/1.85 do not give an improvement
Click to expand...

I've been tied up today until now, but changes I tried yesterday (each from my baseline) that eventually had an error after 2 or 3 hours include:

Change VDDP to 0.855 from Auto
Change ClkDrv and AddrCmdDrv to 30 from 20
RttNom disable instead of RZQ/3.
Next on my list was to be tFAW to 36 from 24 and correspondingly tRDDS to 9 from 6.

(Once I digest the entire backlog here.)


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> On the BIOS 1403 with the same settings, there are no problems at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only 1501, in 1403 this problems too:
> 
> - Infinite boot -> F9 -> code 8 -> restart and go on...
> - Error code 40 and stop.
> - Impossible reset the PC, neither case button or software. (w10 pro last version).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four questions for people with *F43200C14-32GTX (16x2)* and C6H:
> 
> 1 Best Bios until now?
> 2 Computer begin always or go to F1 error after very much loops?
> 3 Best settings?
> 4 CAD settings and Fail remain after some reboots?
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

1. This is hard to answer because at each BIOS I also delved into more RAM frequency and/or tighter timings. However, I"m on 9920 and suspect that 1403 or 1403-SP42M would be easier to tune.
2. Generally, I can start from a warm or cold shutdown unless I am operating into a memory hole, in which case F9 loops
3. I'm working for a GSAT perfect 3333 at the moment. My last settings baseline was recently published here. It is likely too tight.
4. When I am investigating memory holes and peaks and get cyclic F9s, I use safe reboot to get back into the BIOS. This has always worked so far. When changing CLDO_VDDP in AMD/CBS, it is necessary to do a hard boot to get it to stick. See Ramad's comments over the past two weeks for a listing of his hard boot process.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> Not only 1501, in 1403 this problems too:
> 
> - Infinite boot -> F9 -> code 8 -> restart and go on...
> - Error code 40 and stop.
> - Impossible reset the PC, neither case button or software. (w10 pro last version).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four questions for people with *F43200C14-32GTX (16x2)* and C6H:
> 
> 1 Best Bios until now?
> 2 Computer begin always or go to F1 error after very much loops?
> 3 Best settings?
> 4 CAD settings and Fail remain after some reboots?
> 
> Thanks.


My friend tested my setting final and they works very stable on 1403 / 9920
1501 (unstable)

CLDO_VDDP 975




Spoiler: usmus_set



[2017/08/01 09:37:34]
Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [38.00]
Performance Bias [None]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3333MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Enabled]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
- CPU Core Voltage Override [1.30000]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.02500]
DRAM Voltage [1.39000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [1.80000]
1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [5]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
Trc_SM [48]
TrrdS_SM [6]
TrrdL_SM [9]
Tfaw_SM [34]
TwtrS_SM [3]
TwtrL_SM [12]
Twr_SM [12]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [2]
TwrwrScl_SM [2]
Trfc_SM [267]
Trfc2_SM [Auto]
Trfc4_SM [Auto]
Tcwl_SM [14]
Trtp_SM [6]
Trdwr_SM [6]
Twrrd_SM [3]
TwrwrSc_SM [1]
TwrwrSd_SM [7]
TwrwrDd_SM [7]
TrdrdSc_SM [1]
TrdrdSd_SM [5]
TrdrdDd_SM [5]
Tcke_SM [1]
ProcODT_SM [68.6 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
Power Down Enable [Auto]
RttNom [Rtt_Nom Disable]
RttWr [RZQ/3]
RttPark [RZQ/1]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [20]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [30]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [40]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [40]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [0.82500]
VDDP Standby Voltage [0.82500]
1.8V Standby Voltage [1.80000]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
CPU Current Capability [110%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Optimized]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
VDDSOC Current Capability [110%]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
DRAM Current Capability [130%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.39000]
Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Enabled]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Disabled]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [GEN 3]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
RGB LED lighting [Disabled]
Intel LAN Controller [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [WDC WD30EFRX-68EUZN0]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
Generic USB Flash Disk 0.00 [Auto]
Generic-SD/MMC/MS/MSPRO 1.00 [Auto]
USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Auto]
USB3_6 [Auto]
USB3_7 [Auto]
USB3_8 [Auto]
USB3_9 [Auto]
USB3_10 [Auto]
USB2_11 [Auto]
USB2_12 [Auto]
USB2_13 [Auto]
USB2_14 [Auto]
USB_15 [Auto]
USB_16 [Auto]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [Ignore]
CPU Fan Profile [Manual]
CPU Upper Temperature [70]
CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [82]
CPU Middle Temperature [45]
CPU Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [82]
CPU Lower Temperature [40]
CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%) [82]
W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
IOMMU [Auto]
Remote Display Feature [Auto]
Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
POST Report [1 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name []
Save to Profile [1]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I've been tied up today until now, but changes I tried yesterday (each from my baseline) that eventually had an error after 2 or 3 hours include:
> 
> Change VDDP to 0.855 from Auto
> Change ClkDrv and AddrCmdDrv to 30 from 20
> RttNom disable instead of RZQ/3.
> Next on my list was to be tFAW to 36 from 24 and correspondingly tRDDS to 9 from 6.
> 
> (Once I digest the entire backlog here.)


I think one mistake is not a sentence









+

I checked today on the 9920 910 CLDO_VDDP + procODT 80 + other my settings, works fine too








It turns out we have 2 windows CLDO VDDP


----------



## matc

ok, general consensus:-

9920 vs 1501? Pros and cons?


----------



## hurricane28

Personally my experience is as follow.

BIOS 9920 i have no problems so far but yet testing.

BIOS 1501 creates more problems than it solves on my system, i say specifically on my system because others probably don't have these problems.

1: voltage issues

2: Fan profile issues

3: need more Vcore

4: temp sensor issues.

That's how far i got with 1501 BIOS and was enough for me to quickly flash back the 9920 BIOS and remove the 1501 BIOS from my harddrive.


----------



## gupsterg

Profile as this post

15.5hrs of [email protected] on CPU / GPU.



0 CPU/GPU bad states.

fh50mV1.075V1.385V.txt 131k .txt file


Rerun HCI Memtest ~4hrs.



So since the morning of the 1st of Aug the profile has had this testing:-

~40min Y-Cruncher v0.7.2.9469

~4hrs Y-Cruncher v0.7.2.9469

~15min RB v2.54 stress mode 16GB

~2hrs x264

~2hrs RB v2.54 stress mode 16GB

~15.5hrs [email protected] CPU/GPU

~4hrs HCI Memtest

Between those tests some gaming has been clocked up, some manual restarts and shutdowns/power ups.

For me so far 1501 is sound. Only issue it has is rare intermittent Q-Code: F9 on post from shutdown.


----------



## Remarc

del


----------



## ShiftyJ

3200mhz runs stable now on the new CPU, but I'm getting code 55 on a cold boot. How can I fix this?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyJ*
> 
> 3200mhz runs stable now on the new CPU, but I'm getting code 55 on a cold boot. How can I fix this?


Have you set Fail_Count to 3 or more? My impression of cold boot behavior is that a certain amount of training result values that we don't have access to to save are saved in volatile memory, and when power is removed from the board the values are lost. The next power-up and POST attempt requires that these values be rediscovered, and this requires a number of loops by the BIOS.


----------



## Yviena

Hmm seems the reason i no longer can do 3.94-3.95ghz at 1.43125v-1.4375v is because of a small amount of degradation in the months i had it since release.
I can do 1.443v with 3.940-3.948Ghz but i encounter WHEA errors so actually stable voltage is around 1.448v.
Which is kind of weird as the actual voltage at 100% was only 1.362-.1369v with LLC AUTO
I've re settled on 3.925ghz with 1.418v atm.


----------



## SaiKamalDoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> Not only 1501, in 1403 this problems too:
> 
> - Infinite boot -> F9 -> code 8 -> restart and go on...
> - Error code 40 and stop.
> - Impossible reset the PC, neither case button or software. (w10 pro last version).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four questions for people with *F43200C14-32GTX (16x2)* and C6H:
> 
> 1 Best Bios until now?
> 2 Computer begin always or go to F1 error after very much loops?
> 3 Best settings?
> 4 CAD settings and Fail remain after some reboots?
> 
> Thanks.


I have 2 of those kits and a total of 64GB and would say 1501 is the best bios if you know how to tweak it. After a very long time I have got the perfect setting and now I don't even have cold boot issue and my 64GB kit running at 3200MHZ 14C. I have shared the details In my previous post including the com settings file that will let you import my settings if you are running 1501 bios. I just love this 1501 bios.

Yes computer goes to infinit loop but you can force shut down holding down power button and then turn it on and it will go to failsafe bios setting more and you can Change the settings

If it goes to Overclock failed F1 or auto reset, then CAD settings go to auto, automatically.


----------



## SaiKamalDoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Have you set Fail_Count to 3 or more? My impression of cold boot behavior is that a certain amount of training result values that we don't have access to to save are saved in volatile memory, and when power is removed from the board the values are lost. The next power-up and POST attempt requires that these values be rediscovered, and this requires a number of loops by the BIOS.


If you are facing cold boot issue. Try this setting..

CPU SOC Voltage = Offset mode
VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign = - (minus)
- VDDSOC Voltage Offset = 0.125000
DRAM Voltage = 1.34500
ClkDrvbStren = 40.0 Ohm
AddrCmdDrvStren = 20.0 Ohm
CsOdtDrvStren = 40.0 Ohm
CkeDrvStren = 40.0 Ohm
ProcODT_SM = 53.3 Ohm
Cmd2T = 1T
Gear Down Mode = Enabled
Power Down Enabled = Auto (Default)
RttNom [Auto]
RttWr [RZQ/3]
RttPark [RZQ/1]
VTTDDR Voltage [0.60060]l
DRAM VBoot Voltage = 1.34500

Previously I didn't now how to even boot my system into anything above 2133mhz without selecting - ProcODT_SM = 96 Ohm - thanks to @harrysun

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/24990#post_26258694

It's working like a charm. No cold boot issue. Don't use the timing I have posted. It's slow. I will post another one that is fast and still no cold boot. Fast meaning 49k for all 3 and 71ms latency.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I've been tied up today until now, but changes I tried yesterday (each from my baseline) that eventually had an error after 2 or 3 hours include:
> 
> Change VDDP to 0.855 from Auto
> Change ClkDrv and AddrCmdDrv to 30 from 20
> Use RttNom disable instead of RZQ/3.
> Next on my list was to be tFAW to 36 from 24 and correspondingly tRDDS to 9 from 6 (once I digest the entire backlog here).
> _kas edit: corrected to meet 1usmus' English standard._
> 
> 
> 
> I think one mistake is not a sentence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> I checked today on the 9920 910 CLDO_VDDP + procODT 80 + other my settings, works fine too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It turns out we have 2 windows CLDO VDDP
Click to expand...

After four 1 hour runs, there have been no memory errors detected by GSAT using tRRDS = 9 and tFAW = 36. Summary of settings is below. Resultant latency apparently increased by 0.3 ns, and read bandwidth dropped by about 600 MB/s (2.5%).


Spoiler: 3333 Settings


----------



## DSDV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> [...]
> Why this raw trash laid out by *Elmor* I do not know


I guess because its fixing other things.
And thats what betas are used for. Finding bugs and report them so the next stable doesnt have them ...
(1403 was stable if im correct)

No offence tho


----------



## gupsterg

Profile as posted here.

Another 8.5hrs+ on [email protected]



So since the morning of the 1st of Aug the profile has had this testing:-

~40min Y-Cruncher v0.7.2.9469

~4hrs Y-Cruncher v0.7.2.9469

~15min RB v2.54 stress mode 16GB

~2hrs x264

~2hrs RB v2.54 stress mode 16GB

~15.5hrs [email protected] CPU/GPU

~4hrs HCI Memtest

~8.5hrs [email protected] CPU/GPU and still going. Plus as highlighted before some gaming, boot tests warm/cold. Later today I may do a rerun of Y-Cruncher v0.7.2.9469 and try the latest version if it gives consistent results.


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Profile as posted here.
> 
> Another 8.5hrs+ on [email protected]


Nice results! How would you compare performance between The Stilts 3200 fast, 3333 fast and 3466 CL15?


----------



## double68

Hi
I came back from 1501 to 9920.
Cold boot problems with 4 RAM stick @3200.
4x8 GB Samsung b-die 14-14-14-36 at 1.35 vdram vboot have no problems with 9920 and zero errors.
With 1501 it does not always start regularly even at 1.4.


----------



## Clukos

Yeah, 9920 is the go to BIOS right now.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atingleee*
> 
> Nice results! How would you compare performance between The Stilts 3200 fast, 3333 fast and 3466 CL15?


Thanks







.

I don't think it will set my world on fire







.

Why I say that is if we take say 3200LL and 3466LL out of The Stilt's testing (located in Is RAM MHz king? OP of my thread) and work out say FPS and % difference 3333MHz Fast IMO would sit between the two.

Next from this post is below data.



RAW data zip

I will add 3466MHz The Stilt preset to it and lower CPU to 3.8GHz, as that data was at that CPU clock. The R7 1700 was used and that does not do 3.9GHz and/or 3466MHz The Stilt preset fully stable.

Now if we look at the data table we see 3200MHz vs 2800MHz at same timings got a gain of ~15% in AIDA64, CB15 and 3DM FS such low gains that it falls below 1% gains, 3DM SD is upto ~5%.

The gap between 3200MHz vs 3333MHz is small, 3333MHz vs 3333MHz Fast is small again as 3333MHz wasn't that loose either, see the RAW data zip and RTC screenshots. So 3466MHz The Stilt preset vs a vastly lower clock say 2800MHz there will be difference but after 3200MHz we're looking at very low gains.

I am testing 3466MHz The Stilt just to validate can my pre-order launch board run 3466MHz tight, as previously all I attained on my R7 1700 CPU samples was 3333MHz Fast or 3466/3500MHz loose.

All I can say is I am delighted with my launch board, amazed how flexible the F4-3200C14D-16GTZ have been. In closing what has made 3466MHz possible besides settings is right CPU sample / associated HW. I reckon for some CPUs >3333MHz RAM clock at nice timings is out of reach, this was the case for my R7 1700 UA 1709PGT.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *double68*
> 
> Hi
> I came back from 1501 to 9920.
> Cold boot problems with 4 RAM stick @3200.
> 4x8 GB Samsung b-die 14-14-14-36 at 1.35 vdram vboot have no problems with 9920 and zero errors.
> With 1501 it does not always start regularly even at 1.4.


1501 does not use the extra training process that 9920 does, so you will have that issue of cold boot post. I do also on 2x 8GB.

Any UEFI between 0079 and 1403 also does not use same training process as 9920, so again those may not work AOK for you.

9920 even though does fix cold boot issue I can not use OC profile as setup on past UEFIs or 1501 on it, so for me 9920 is not right.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matc*
> 
> ok, general consensus:-
> 
> 9920 vs 1501? Pros and cons?


1501 Cons ?? Cant boot to freakign windows even with system defaults


----------



## HellBoundgr

1501 is very good for me, can select 3200 for first time with no other settings adjustment. I Use 4x 4GB Corsair DDR4 3200Mhz Dominator Platinum ROG


----------



## gupsterg

Yeah working well for me as well.



So since the morning of the 1st of Aug the profile has had this testing:-

~40min Y-Cruncher v0.7.2.9469

~4hrs Y-Cruncher v0.7.2.9469

~15min RB v2.54 stress mode 16GB

~2hrs x264

~2hrs RB v2.54 stress mode 16GB

~1hr AIDA64 v5.92.4321 FPU stability test

~15.5hrs [email protected] CPU/GPU

~4hrs HCI Memtest

~12.5hrs [email protected] CPU/GPU

~1.25hr AIDA64 v5.92.4329 Beta Cache stability test

Also did 4x posts from shutdown where PSU has power active and 1x post without, no Q-Code: F9, so defo rare and intermittent.


----------



## Martin778

I wonder what ASUS touched on 1501...Vdroop from 1.40V to 1.33V under load with LLC=3 are you kidding me?














This must be a sensor bullsh***ery since this CPU does 3925MHz which would never happen at 1.33V.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> I wonder what ASUS touched on 1501...Vdroop from 1.40V to 1.33V under load with LLC=3 are you kidding me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This must be a sensor bullsh***ery since this CPU does 3925MHz which would never happen at 1.33V.


Finally someone with the same problem i had on that BIOS.. LLC should calibrate the load line, hence the name, instead of making things worse but in stead we get the complete opposite of what LLC should do IF you can believe those sensors. That was the exact reason i was confused couple of pages back..

They really need to get their stuff together man, this is unacceptable imo.


----------



## Martin778

It is, 3 weeks ago I told people my 1800X was 55*C load @ 1.4V with a Kraken X62. No one believed but that was the reading.
I reflashed the bios to 1502 and poof, suddenly the temps jumped up 10-15*C to 65-70*C Tdie.

Can we finally get the hands off of any temp sensor skews / offset and whatnot and introduce a BIOS with 1 correct temp reading?
Almost 6 months since the release and this stuff is still not working as it should. It can't be that hard, is it?

+
Now with Threadripper coming out soon I'm severly concerned about how much time and effort the ASUS team is still going to (/willing to) spend on any upcoming BIOS'es/fixes for the C6H...


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> It is, 3 weeks ago I told people my 1800X was 55*C load @ 1.4V with a Kraken X62. No one believed but that was the reading.
> I reflashed the bios to 1502 and poof, suddenly the temps jumped up 10-15*C to 65-70*C Tdie.
> 
> Can we finally get the hands off of any temp sensor skews / offset and whatnot and introduce a BIOS with 1 correct temp reading?
> Almost 6 months since the release and this stuff is still not working as it should. It can't be that hard, is it?


70ºC @ 1.4v seems pretty accurate on a proper AiO.

1.45V should warm the AiO to 85ºC


----------



## hurricane28

My toughs exactly man.

They start looking like Gigabyte was on the 990FX platform which took several BIOS's in order to get their act together..
For now everything works quite nice but that is what i said this morning too to myself until the fans ramped up to 100% again and there was no way unless going to the bios to quiet them down..

To be fair, it IS quite hard to make a BIOS and especially for a new platform, that beging said, it does take them a while to fix things and one BIOS solves one problem but creates another.

I don't want to sound bad towards The Stilt or Elmor, but that is what i am experiencing at the moment.


----------



## Gadfly

@gupsterg

I have been working out of town and missed a lot. In summary, Is it worth upgrading to any of these BIOS from say 9920 or 1401/3?

Sounds like there really is no improvement in speed, stability, or memory performance, but introduces more vdroop and temperature increases?

@The Stilt

Were you able to go back to running 3466 with tight subs and GD disabled in the newer bios, or are you stuck GD Enabled as you were on 1401?


----------



## finalheaven

I say stick with 9920 or 1501. Both will be the future variations of what's to come. 9920 has more features that 1501 does not yet have, although I'm not certain if all features will be moved over.

Tried both and I am on 1501 because that was the latter release. Both 9920 and 1501 are identical for me except 9920 boots slower (purposeful though).


----------



## gupsterg

@Gadfly

Howdy chap







.

9920 uses same extra training at post as UEFI Elmor gave me to resolve cold boot issue on my rig. I have had rare intermittent Q-Code: F9 on 3200MHz since UEFI 0079 and on 3333MHz since UEFI 9943. When I mean rare it is very rare. It's the same slower repeat posting we had on UEFI prior to 0079 (AGESA 1.0.0.4a).

I do not regard the UEFI released recently enhancing OC headroom on my R7 1700, for CPU or RAM. TBH UEFI 9920 for me would not work on my R7 1700 for same setting as used on 9943 onwards *but* UEFI 1501 does.

1501 does not have the extra training process, so again I get cold boot issue on my R7 1700 and R7 1800X







, but luckily rarely. Like today I have done ~6+ boots from shutdown with power to PSU and 2x without power to PSU, prior to mobo posting, I had 0 Q-Code: F9.

UEFI 9920 for me on the R7 1800X was not repeat stable for 3.9 / 3466MHz C15 1T GD: Off, BGS: Off, BGSA: On (aka The Stilt preset). I may try it again, for now I have been on UEFI 1501 and the R7 1800X is repeat stable for that profile in Memtest, AIDA64, custom x264, [email protected] and gaming. Today I had some failure in Y-Cruncher but bump in VCORE by 2 steps and 1 step SOC seems to have done the trick. I have been on a continuous 'burn in' since UEFI 1501 was released







.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Gadfly
> 
> Howdy chap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 9920 uses same extra training at post as UEFI Elmor gave me to resolve cold boot issue on my rig. I have had rare intermittent Q-Code: F9 on 3200MHz since UEFI 0079 and on 3333MHz since UEFI 9943. When I mean rare it is very rare. It's the same slower repeat posting we had on UEFI prior to 0079 (AGESA 1.0.0.4a).
> 
> I do not regard the UEFI released recently enhancing OC headroom on my R7 1700, for CPU or RAM. TBH UEFI 9920 for me would not work on my R7 1700 for same setting as used on 9943 onwards *but* UEFI 1501 does.
> 
> 1501 does not have the extra training process, so again I get cold boot issue on my R7 1700 and R7 1800X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but luckily rarely. Like today I have done ~6+ boots from shutdown with power to PSU and 2x without power to PSU, prior to mobo posting, I had 0 Q-Code: F9.
> 
> UEFI 9920 for me on the R7 1800X was not repeat stable for 3.9 / 3466MHz C15 1T GD: Off, BGS: Off, BGSA: On (aka The Stilt preset). I may try it again, for now I have been on UEFI 1501 and the R7 1800X is repeat stable for that profile in Memtest, AIDA64, custom x264, [email protected] and gaming. Today I had some failure in Y-Cruncher but bump in VCORE by 2 steps and 1 step SOC seems to have done the trick. I have been on a continuous 'burn in' since UEFI 1501 was released
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Cheers Mate.

I may have to flash 1501 and start testing my memory kits again. On 9920 the G.skill 3600 C15 sticks worked much better than my G.skill 4266, but on 1401 the C15 sticks could not boot 3200 CL12, but the 4266 dimms could, and I had to enable GD on the CL15 sticks to pass 10 loops of HCI.

Thus far the 9943 bios gave me the best results for single rank B-die.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> [@The Stilt
> 
> Were you able to go back to running 3466 with tight subs and GD disabled in the newer bios, or are you stuck GD Enabled as you were on 1401?


Haven't tried that for a while.
I'll check that and if there is any difference in the VRM configuration between the recent bios builds tomorrow.


----------



## gupsterg

@Gadfly

I'd roll with 1501, AFAIK more bug fixes than 9920. Both those have same UEFI options as 1403.

Just like 1403, Extreme Tweaker > DRAM Timings Control > Memory Presets has The Stilt's 3200/3333MHz Safe/Fast timings plus 3466MHz differing to his fastest setup (that is linked in my thread OP section RAM Info), it also has a 3600MHz C16 preset.

I am using The Stilt's 3466MHz preset within UEFI, with 1T GD: Off, it has slackened primaries but seems reasonable still as beats 3333MHz Fast by just a little bit.

So since the morning of the 1st of Aug the 3.9 / 3466 profile has had this testing passes:-

~40min Y-Cruncher v0.7.2.9469

~4hrs Y-Cruncher v0.7.2.9469

~15min RB v2.54 stress mode 16GB

~2hrs x264

~2hrs RB v2.54 stress mode 16GB

~1hr AIDA64 v5.92.4321 FPU stability test

~15.5hrs [email protected] CPU/GPU

~4hrs HCI Memtest

~12.5hrs [email protected] CPU/GPU

~1.25hr AIDA64 v5.92.4329 Beta Cache stability test

Then I had a fail in rerun of Y-Cruncher v0.7.2.9469, I bumped VCORE from +50mV to 56mV, rerun lasted longer but failed again. Next I went to VCORE +62mV and SOC: 1.081V vs 1.075V which was used for past testing. Now rerun of Y-Cruncher v0.7.2.9469 has passed 2hrs and counting.

1501_X_3.9_3466_v2_setting.txt 19k .txt file


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yviena*
> 
> Hmm seems the reason i no longer can do 3.94-3.95ghz at 1.43125v-1.4375v is because of a small amount of degradation in the months i had it since release.
> I can do 1.443v with 3.940-3.948Ghz but i encounter WHEA errors so actually stable voltage is around 1.448v.
> Which is kind of weird as the actual voltage at 100% was only 1.362-.1369v with LLC AUTO
> I've re settled on 3.925ghz with 1.418v atm.


Isnt't that like way too much voltage there? I thought the recommended values were 1.40~1.425 on air and 1.45~1.50 on water.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Haven't tried that for a while.
> I'll check that and if there is any difference in the VRM configuration between the recent bios builds tomorrow.


Thanks as always, mate!


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> New beta BIOS 1501
> 
> * Workaround for some CPUs stuck at 22x ratio if using override voltage
> * Fixes PCIEX4 Bandwidth setting getting lost after power is removed
> * Same DRAM boot behavior as 1403 (no cold boot fix)
> * Same DRAM profiles as in 9920
> * Still has the Vcore value issue when booting with Offset Mode and switching to Manual Mode
> 
> Crosshair VI Hero 1501 SHA256 EDE223DC6897B7199C93D9985E28B7A2CD1B8A8DB2DCBF3D3555A521DB4F045D


Reply about *1403* C6H official BIOS:

- Infinite boot -> F9 -> code 8 -> restart and go on...
- Error code 40 and stop.
- Impossible reset the PC, neither case button or software. (w10 pro last version).
- USB ports doesn´t work (on at begin and after off just when everybody (I, OEMS,,,) must install w7 by example (impossible to do anything), mouse and keyboard down...???!!!

I would like ask ALL if 1501 or 9922 haven´t this mistakes.

PD: thanks for repair leds on boards with your software, you are a "crack=genius" on it.









Although reply/ask go to @elmor everybody can reply, of course, and tell me how install a OS without usb ports neither serial ports...
*
Thanks in advance.*


----------



## gupsterg

@R71800XSS

In my thread see section Windows 7 on Ryzen or download pre-made ISO from HWBOT.


----------



## MrXL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> It is, 3 weeks ago I told people my 1800X was 55*C load @ 1.4V with a Kraken X62. No one believed but that was the reading.
> Now with Threadripper coming out soon I'm severly concerned about how much time and effort the ASUS team is still going to (/willing to) spend on any upcoming BIOS'es/fixes for the C6H...


I'm pretty sure they want to spend the time for C6H. Though I can imagine that with the myriad of platforms coming out it is quite hard to find the time.









The whole launch sequence as of ryzen till, I suppose cannonlake, is pretty unusual. And I suppose good BIOS engineers and BIOS testers are not easy to come by even if they wanted to add people to the team.

Having said that, I am pretty happy with 9920 and if they combine the features of 9920 and 1501, throw in the vCore fix and squash a few extra remaining bugs, we would have a pretty decent bios.

However at current pace of official bios release that moment seems at least a month, if not two months, away.


----------



## Kildar

So, is it the consensus that 1501 is a bust?


----------



## hurricane28

For me it is, yes.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Cheers Mate.
> 
> I may have to flash 1501 and start testing my memory kits again. On 9920 the G.skill 3600 C15 sticks worked much better than my G.skill 4266, but on 1401 the C15 sticks could not boot 3200 CL12, but the 4266 dimms could, and I had to enable GD on the CL15 sticks to pass 10 loops of HCI.
> 
> Thus far the 9943 bios gave me the best results for single rank B-die.


Does your 4266 kit happen to be this one : G-Skill F4-4266C19-8GTZA ?


----------



## Yviena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> Isnt't that like way too much voltage there? I thought the recommended values were 1.40~1.425 on air and 1.45~1.50 on water.
> Thanks as always, mate!


The voltage is just that at idle with low current going through the cpu. 100% load voltage was only at 1.362-1.369v

I wonder if AMD meant bios voltage or actual load voltage for safe values.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @R71800XSS
> 
> In my thread see section Windows 7 on Ryzen or download pre-made ISO from HWBOT.


Thanks, very good threat.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> So, is it the consensus that 1501 is a bust?


I would not label 1501 as a bust, it is easy peasy for me to get 3.95GHz at reasonable settings coupled with 3466 MHz memory using the Stilt preset. I think that is pretty decent at this point of Ryzen platform maturation.

My only real fault finding with 1501 is the temperature readings I get, so while there is work to be done, the latest UEFI (9920 and 1501) are so much better overall than what we had at the beginning. Looking forward to the next version's progress.


----------



## gupsterg

No issues here for temps on 1501. Used R7 1700 and R7 1800X on it, Sense MI Skew: Disabled I set manually and all is good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> Thanks, very good threat.


No problem







.


----------



## Martin778

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrXL*
> 
> I'm pretty sure they want to spend the time for C6H. Though I can imagine that with the myriad of platforms coming out it is quite hard to find the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole launch sequence as of ryzen till, I suppose cannonlake, is pretty unusual. And I suppose good BIOS engineers and BIOS testers are not easy to come by even if they wanted to add people to the team.
> 
> Having said that, I am pretty happy with 9920 and if they combine the features of 9920 and 1501, throw in the vCore fix and squash a few extra remaining bugs, we would have a pretty decent bios.
> 
> However at current pace of official bios release that moment seems at least a month, if not two months, away.


Hand it over to Oskar Wu and it will be fixed in a month


----------



## DannyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The 4-pin connector is merely in parallel with the 8-pin (same power plane), so nothing special happens when it is plugged in. You should notice no stability changes when it is used for regular overclocking.


So if i hit 148watts on the cpu and soc according to hwinfo64, would´nt that be the limit for the 8 pin? I mean if the 4 pin is also connected would´nt that give me a little more room for a little higher clockspeed?


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaiKamalDoss*
> 
> CPU SOC Voltage = Offset mode
> VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign = - (minus)
> - VDDSOC Voltage Offset = 0.125000
> DRAM Voltage = 1.34500
> VTTDDR Voltage [0.60060]l
> DRAM VBoot Voltage = 1.34500


This makes sense. In the signal pitch-catch pair SOC voltage-VTTDDR resistance (as opposed to the other signal direction pitch-catch pair VDDR voltage-ProcODT resistance) the SOC signal may be too strong. Setting the CPU to RAM signal strength lower may make for a cleaner transmission.

Previously we saw VTTDDR>=1/2VDDR. Less may be better (SOC and VTTDDR together).
I tried this with my slow Hynix 4x8 and 3333 POSTs better. +rep for this new direction in tweaking.

update: was HCI memtest-ing guessed (not tuned) settings since the post - 1 error at 95%. Not stable but a sweet improvement over previous errors at ~2%.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyDK*
> 
> So if i hit 148watts on the cpu and soc according to hwinfo64, would´nt that be the limit for the 8 pin? I mean if the 4 pin is also connected would´nt that give me a little more room for a little higher clockspeed?


The 8-pin limit is like 400 watts.


----------



## Atingleee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I don't think it will set my world on fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thank you very much for all the info! Means a lot.


----------



## The Stilt

Offtopic but got myself a pretty sweet deal for a kit of Corsair 4x8GB 3733MHz CL17 LPX modules, due to a pricing mistake








They're most likely B-die, however there is a small chance that they can be E-die as well. Regardless, a pretty good deal.

Price when the order was placed in and paid:



Price after < 5 minutes of placing in the order:



Shipped:


----------



## ShiftyJ

Can anybody explain to me how I can receive two 1700x that cant do 3.9 at 1.4 or below vcore? When testing the vdroop consistently goes down to 1.3 and even as low as 1.285 on 1.375 vcore. Am I unlucky or should I just try a higher LLC? Currently at level 1 which doesn't do much.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Offtopic but got myself a pretty sweet deal for a kit of Corsair 4x8GB 3733MHz CL17 LPX modules, due to a pricing mistake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're most likely B-die, however there is a small chance that they can be E-die as well. Regardless, a pretty good deal.


That's a damn good deal


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Offtopic but got myself a pretty sweet deal for a kit of Corsair 4x8GB 3733MHz CL17 LPX modules, due to a pricing mistake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're most likely B-die, however there is a small chance that they can be E-die as well. Regardless, a pretty good deal.
> 
> Price when the order was placed in and paid:
> 
> 
> 
> Price after < 5 minutes of placing in the order:
> 
> 
> 
> Shipped:


Who did you purchase from?


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyJ*
> 
> Can anybody explain to me how I can receive two 1700x that cant do 3.9 at 1.4 or below vcore? When testing the vdroop consistently goes down to 1.3 and even as low as 1.285 on 1.375 vcore. Am I unlucky or should I just try a higher LLC? Currently at level 1 which doesn't do much.


i think you are unlucky.
my 1800x(different chip i know) does 3.9 1.35 0125 offset auto llc
and that droops to 1.285 and 1.3 depending on load.

there are other factors apart from pure vcore that can cause crashes....i would hit up others with this chip and ask for the settings


----------



## pig666eon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> i think you are unlucky.
> my 1800x(different chip i know) does 3.9 1.35 0125 offset auto llc
> and that droops to 1.285 and 1.3 depending on load.
> 
> there are other factors apart from pure vcore that can cause crashes....i would hit up others with this chip and ask for the settings


i have the exact same setup with a 1700x and mine drops down to 1.312v with llc off under full load


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Who did you purchase from?


"Dispatched from and sold by Amazon" (Amazon EU Sárl).


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Haven't tried that for a while.
> I'll check that and if there is any difference in the VRM configuration between the recent bios builds tomorrow.


Had a look at 9943, 9920 and 1501 bioses, all unmodified (as they were released by ASUS).
3466MHz CL14 GearDownMode = Disabled & Cmd2t = 1T combination works on all of them without any issues.

Next I checked the VRM configuration (VDDCR_CPU & VDDCR_SOC regulator) between the bioses, using two different configurations (auto & custom). 9943 has slight differences compared to 9920 / 1501, but these differences cannot really affect the output voltage or the general characteristics of the VRM when otherwise identical settings are used between the different bioses. 9943 and 9920 / 1501 bioses use a different CPU µcode version, which IMO is the more likely reason if there is indeed any real difference in the maximum CPU OC between the different bioses. However, if the newer µcode "de-stabilizes" your CPU OC, then your OC wasn't fully stable to begin with.

For testing Zen's stability I highly recommend using Prime95 28.10 version, with custom FFT config (Min & Max = 128, with run FFTs in place selected). The other versions or settings I've tested do not stress the CPU properly (the resulting power draw is around 70% of the real maximum). I haven't checked the most recent beta versions thou. Also Linpack is a rather poor stability test, since it won't sustain high stress levels very long / constantly, unless you use extremely large problem sizes (requiring more than 16GB of RAM). In addition regardless the problem size Linpack idles around 20% of the time required for the total computation, while allocating memory.


----------



## 1nterceptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyJ*
> 
> Can anybody explain to me how I can receive two 1700x that cant do 3.9 at 1.4 or below vcore? When testing the vdroop consistently goes down to 1.3 and even as low as 1.285 on 1.375 vcore. Am I unlucky or should I just try a higher LLC? Currently at level 1 which doesn't do much.


I woulden't say you're unlucky just jet... Try LLC2/3 and than check Vdroop under load. What bios are u on?


----------



## gupsterg

@The Stilt

Sweet deal







, be handy to play with on TR







.

I tried last night P95 28.1 and 29.2 as your setup.



Offset: +68mV SOC: 1.087V VDIMM: 1.385V, this setup is fine for ~4hrs Y-Cruncher.



Above I set Offset: +50mV SOC: 1.075V VDIMM: 1.385V with CAD Bus 30 / 30 / 30 / 30. Hoping the CAD Bus tweak may help shave VCORE off slightly and stablise 3.9 / 3466MHz in Y-Cruncher, Y-Cruncher lasted ~9min and rig went Q-Code: 8

Y-Cruncher_CSV_Q8.zip 22k .zip file


1501_X_3.9_3466_v2_setting.txt 19k .txt file


Above is basic setup of profile and then BGSD, BGSAE, Global C-States Control: On and PState 0 3.9GHz.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Had a look at 9943, 9920 and 1501 bioses, all unmodified (as they were released by ASUS).
> 3466MHz CL14 GearDownMode = Disabled & Cmd2t = 1T combination works on all of them without any issues.
> 
> Next I checked the VRM configuration (VDDCR_CPU & VDDCR_SOC regulator) between the bioses, using two different configurations (auto & custom). 9943 has slight differences compared to 9920 / 1501, but these differences cannot really affect the output voltage or the general characteristics of the VRM when otherwise identical settings are used between the different bioses. 9943 and 9920 / 1501 bioses use a different CPU µcode version, which IMO is the more likely reason if there is indeed any real difference in the maximum CPU OC between the different bioses. However, if the newer µcode "de-stabilizes" your CPU OC, then your OC wasn't fully stable to begin with.
> 
> For testing Zen's stability I highly recommend using Prime95 28.10 version, with custom FFT config (Min & Max = 128, with run FFTs in place selected). The other versions or settings I've tested do not stress the CPU properly (the resulting power draw is around 70% of the real maximum). I haven't checked the most recent beta versions thou. Also Linpack is a rather poor stability test, since it won't sustain high stress levels very long / constantly, unless you use extremely large problem sizes (requiring more than 16GB of RAM). In addition regardless the problem size Linpack idles around 20% of the time required for the total computation, while allocating memory.


Thnx for looking in to this.

Can you explain to me why i see ridiculous vdroop on 9920 and 1501 BIOS compared to 1403 BIOS? I know i overclocked via PSates on the 1403 BIOS and you helpt me with that but at voltage of 1.350 in PState menu i got 1.375 in Windows. When i put same values in the newer BIO's i get ridiculous vdroop and the LLC is not behaving as it should, in fact, it makes things worse under load. I read in this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db that you claimed not to use LLC at auto but that get even worse on my setup, Raja Asus recommends not to exceed level 2 but its impossible to overclock at auto LLC or level 2 due to the ridiculous vdroop. Maybe ts different on ryzen 7 CPU's compared to ryzen 5 and i don't want to call you out or anything i just share my experience and i want to understand.

High LLC settings cause high voltage spikes and that is dangerous for the vrm components and CPU, but as far as i understand this, i can compensate for this using higher vrm transistor response in order to detect the voltage spike early and than can correct it before it can do any damage. As far as i know the vrm's on this board are up to 800 KHz so it should be fine correct?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx for looking in to this.
> 
> Can you explain to me why i see ridiculous vdroop on 9920 and 1501 BIOS compared to 1403 BIOS? I know i overclocked via PSates on the 1403 BIOS and you helpt me with that but at voltage of 1.350 in PState menu i got 1.375 in Windows. When i put same values in the newer BIO's i get ridiculous vdroop and the LLC is not behaving as it should, in fact, it makes things worse under load. I read in this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db that you claimed not to use LLC at auto but that get even worse on my setup, Raja Asus recommends not to exceed level 2 but its impossible to overclock at auto LLC or level 2 due to the ridiculous vdroop. Maybe ts different on ryzen 7 CPU's compared to ryzen 5 and i don't want to call you out or anything i just share my experience and i want to understand.
> 
> High LLC settings cause high voltage spikes and that is dangerous for the vrm components and CPU, but as far as i understand this, i can compensate for this using higher vrm transistor response in order to detect the voltage spike early and than can correct it before it can do any damage. As far as i know the vrm's on this board are up to 800 KHz so it should be fine correct?


What's the difference in the output voltage between the different bioses, under the same exact load (current) and VRM settings (operating parameters and set voltage) when measured physically from the motherboard using a proper multimeter or a scope?


----------



## hurricane28

I don't know the differences between the BIOses but i get around 1.380 on the multimeter with 9920 BIOS at 1.381 applied in extreme tweaker menu with llc level 2.

unfortunately I don't have the time to flash 1402 BIOS and measure voltage now but maybe after the weekeind.

But is it true that with vrm response you can compensate the high voltage spikes? And is there a difference between the ryzen 7 and ryzen 5 voltage regulation or is it just that the ryzen 7 has more cores and that's about it?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't know the differences between the BIOses but i get around 1.380 on the multimeter with 9920 BIOS at 1.381 applied in extreme tweaker menu with llc level 2.
> 
> unfortunately I don't have the time to flash 1402 BIOS and measure voltage now but maybe after the weekeind.
> 
> But is it true that with vrm response you can compensate the high voltage spikes? And is there a difference between the ryzen 7 and ryzen 5 voltage regulation or is it just that the ryzen 7 has more cores and that's about it?


The VRM controller on this board is top notch and it knows many tricks to improve the transients (e.g. ATA), however I don't think it is technically possible to fully prevent the voltage overshoot (or undershoot when the load engages) when the load releases due to physics. A general rule of thumb: if you need to worry this much about the droop (unstable when a minor droop occurs) or the voltage overshoots (voltage including the overshoot is beyond the safe limits of the silicon), then you're already running your CPU outside it's true capabilities.

I'll do some tests, but since there isn't any changes to the VRM config between the bios builds: Either the conditions (load / current) differ between the scenarios (causing the output voltage to change), or some other tool alters the VRM configuration. Only ASUS made tools could alter the VRM configuration, even in theory.


----------



## gupsterg

@hurricane28

If your measuring at the ProbeIt for VCORE that gives you pretty much no clear idea on what the CPU gets when under load. For me it is only useful to use that point as a 'delta' compare (ie I set 1.35V in UEFI with LLC AUTO, see say ~1.37V, then I increase LLC to LVL3 and see 1.43V).

I plan to modify my motherboard tray and then mount some leads on the back of socket, that is as close as we will get to seeing accurate readings. As highlighted before by members that have taken measurements there, CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) is pretty close to a reading via DMM and that.


----------



## finalheaven

@gupsterg

Have you had cold boot issues after going from 9920 to 1501? For some reason, I've had intermittent start up problems with 1401/1403, but they all seemed to have disappeared completely with 1501. Not sure why because while 9920 had the fix, I don't think 1501 did...


----------



## gupsterg

Very rarely on 1501, once when I went from base profile to 3.9 / 3466MHz. Then once when I removed power from PSU prior to posting.

9920 I had none. 9920-SP42M didn't post for me on 3333MHz on 1700 & 1800X. I didn't try 3466MHz with it. And just flashed over.

Currently I've retweaked 3.9 3466MHz on 1403-SP42M, when I left home it had passed 2.5hrs Y-Cruncher. Then plan is to do rerun, next test same settings on Elmor's test UEFI, 9920 and 1501.

The 1800X is showing no memory holes on 1403-SP42M, Elmor's UEFI and 1501, when 'divider jumping' upto 3466MHz.


----------



## hurricane28

I am intrigued as to why some people have problems and others don't with the same BIOS..

Currently running 9920 BIOS and have no issues anymore, hopefully it stays this way.


----------



## SaiKamalDoss

I have just started a tread for F4-3200C14-32GTZ kits.. I am now running 64GB 3333Mhz Stable



http://www.overclock.net/t/1635742/ryzen-memory-support-duel-rank-2-x-f4-3200c14d-32gtz-kit-64gb


----------



## SaiKamalDoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> My current stable setup can be found in the footer: G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 2x16GB 2R (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ) DDR4-3200 CL14-13-13-13-26-42-1T V1.35 (click)
> 
> This configuration failed in stability test:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: @3333MT/s CL14-14-14-14-30-44 1T 1.36000V BIOS 1501 [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using this DDR4 kit G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 2x16GB (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ)
> 
> (Created with Thaiphoon Burner Freeware Version Download)
> 
> AMD Ryzen R7 1800X, Stepping 1 Revision ZP-B1
> ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO
> Motherboard Slots: DIMM_A2, DIMM_B2
> 
> BIOS Version: 1501 x64
> Build Date: ?
> EC1 Version: ?
> EC2 Version: ?
> *AIDA64 1:30h failed*, *BOINC pending*, *Google stressapptest (GSAT) pending*, *IntelBurnTest v2.54 IBT AVX 10 run Level Maximum pending*, *HCI Design MemTest Deluxe pending*
> 
> 
> 
> Overview about settings DDR4*@3333MT/s CL14-14-14-14-30-44 1T 1.36000V* BIOS 1501 [email protected]:
> 
> Advanced \ AMD CBS \ DDR4 Common Options \ CAD Configuration
> CAD Bus Driver Strenght User Controls = Manual
> ClkDrvbStren = 40.0 Ohm
> AddrCmdDrvStren = 20.0 Ohm
> CsOdtDrvStren = 40.0 Ohm
> CkeDrvStren = 40.0 Ohm
> 
> Advanced \ AMD CBS \ NBIO Common Options
> _CLDO_VDDP Control = Auto(975) (Default)_
> 
> Advanced \ AMD CBS \ UMC Common Options \ DRAM Memory Mapping
> BankGroupSwap = Enabled
> _BankGroupSwapAlt = Auto (Default)_
> 
> Extreme Tweaker
> _CPU Core Voltage = Auto (Default)_
> CPU SOC Voltage = Offset mode
> VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign = - (minus)
> - VDDSOC Voltage Offset = 0.050000
> DRAM Voltage = 1.36000
> 
> Extreme Tweaker \ DRAM Timing Control
> DRAM ... = 14-14-14-14-30-44-6-9-36-4-12-10-Auto(0)-2-2-400-350-256-14-8-6-3-1-7-7-1-5-5-9
> ProcODT_SM = 68.6 Ohm
> Cmd2T = 1T
> Gear Down Mode = Enabled
> _Power Down Enabled = Auto (Default)_
> RttNom = RZQ/3
> RttWr = RZQ/3
> RttPark = RZQ/1
> 
> Extreme Tweaker \ External Digi+ Power Control
> DRAM VBoot Voltage = 1.37500


Try this setting - http://www.overclock.net/t/1635742/ryzen-memory-support-duel-rank-2-x-f4-3200c14d-32gtz-kit-64gb


----------



## 1usmus

*DUAL RANK 3333*

_Bios 9920 (on f***** 1501 мalfunctioning water cooling.When turning on the computer, fans may not rotate at all!!!!)_

CLDO_VDDP *800* + procODT 68 + CAD_BUS 30 30 40 60 + RZQ3 / RZQ3 / RZQ1 + VDDP 855 + soc 1.025


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaiKamalDoss*
> 
> I have just started a tread for F4-3200C14-32GTZ kits.. I am now running 64GB 3333Mhz Stable
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1635742/ryzen-memory-support-duel-rank-2-x-f4-3200c14d-32gtz-kit-64gb


tRAS 14 + 14 = 26? realy?
jump L1 L2? *this is not stable*
procODT 96 its сritical value

The meaning of memory at high frequency in minimizing noise, you have it all at the very maximum ... it is really strange to see performance at such values


----------



## SaiKamalDoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> tRAS 14 + 14 = 26? realy?
> jump L1 L2? *this is not stable*
> procODT 96 its сritical value
> 
> The meaning of memory at high frequency in minimizing noise, you have it all at the very maximum ... it is really strange to see performance at such values


Yes but you have to train it from 2800mhz

If you have stability problem. Then set Dram and boot to 1.345 and VTTDDR to 0.6534 and SOC to - 0.01875 and it should stabilize. Use turbo tool and see if that helps for you.
Last option is ProcODT to 68..

Mine is 64GB, so you may have to tweak little using Turbo tool. I will try to remove 32 and will see if I can do it.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *DUAL RANK 3333*
> 
> _Bios 9920 (on f***** 1501 мalfunctioning water cooling.When turning on the computer, fans may not rotate at all!!!!)_
> 
> CLDO_VDDP *800* + procODT 68 + CAD_BUS 30 30 40 60 + RZQ3 / RZQ3 / RZQ1 + VDDP 855 + soc 1.025


*1usmus*:
800 mV was a region I never explored due to lack of time. I did see some narrow openings around 625 - 630 mV, but have chosen to stick with the 910 mV region. I believe you have also found one at 975 mV. I can only imagine why these exist. My imagination suggests that for a given set of non-ideal transmission line loadings, there are regions at a given clock frequency that particular voltage settings make accessible signal-to-noise-ratio wise. Maybe that is true by definition and tells us nothing more.

Also, *1TM1*'s recent comment on pitch-catch directions of operation and loading may hold some clues, but without a decent schematic of what we are dealing with I can bring little insight to bear.

I think *gupsterg* has observed that one can stay on what I understand to be default procODT, CLDO_VDDP, etc., and skip over the issues at 3333 to 3466. I haven't tried that yet, and may not because I think that the primary timings need to be increased to 15 from 14 (7%), without achieving any net improvement in performance. Maybe another magical AGESA will save us all.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> *1usmus*:
> 800 mV was a region I never explored due to lack of time. I did see some narrow openings around 625 - 630 mV, but have chosen to stick with the 910 mV region. I believe you have also found one at 975 mV. I can only imagine why these exist. My imagination suggests that for a given set of non-ideal transmission line loadings, there are regions at a given clock frequency that particular voltage settings make accessible signal-to-noise-ratio wise. Maybe that is true by definition and tells us nothing more.
> 
> Also, *1TM1*'s recent comment on pitch-catch directions of operation and loading may hold some clues, but without a decent schematic of what we are dealing with I can bring little insight to bear.
> 
> I think *gupsterg* has observed that one can stay on what I understand to be default procODT, CLDO_VDDP, etc., and skip over the issues at 3333 to 3466. I haven't tried that yet, and may not because I think that the primary timings need to be increased to 15 from 14 (7%), without achieving any net improvement in performance. Maybe another magical AGESA will save us all.


I can check 625-630 if you want








I can not understand one thing, how to set values in CAD_BUS? How to be guided? What influences them? procODT or memory terminator?

A magical bios I'm also waiting for


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaiKamalDoss*
> 
> Yes but you have to train it from 2800mhz
> 
> If you have stability problem. Then set Dram and boot to 1.345 and VTTDDR to 0.6534 and SOC to - 0.01875 and it should stabilize. Use turbo tool and see if that helps for you.
> Last option is ProcODT to 68..
> 
> Mine is 64GB, so you may have to tweak little using Turbo tool. I will try to remove 32 and will see if I can do it.


It's good that we have different directions of tests, we will be able to test much more varints







I'm waiting for your next results


----------



## harrysun

Is there a windows software where I check, if CLDO_VDDP is applied for sure? I'm changing the CLDO_VDDP in bios save & reset my pc. Press F8 until the boot menu appears. Power off the machine. Cut the power for few seconds (~15sek) and power up the PC again. Typically the PC restart the first time automaticaly. Is CLDO_VDDP applied then?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> Is there a windows software where I check, if CLDO_VDDP is applied for sure? I'm changing the CLDO_VDDP in bios save & reset my pc. Press F8 until the boot menu appears. Power off the machine. Cut the power for few seconds (~15sek) and power up the PC again. Typically the PC restart the first time automaticaly. Is CLDO_VDDP applied then?


On firmware 9920 you do not need to turn off the computer to apply the settings, it's enough that it turns off the power itself during the reboot. With Windows it is impossible to monitor unfortunately this voltage.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I am intrigued as to why some people have problems and others don't with the same BIOS..
> 
> Currently running 9920 BIOS and have no issues anymore, hopefully it stays this way.


For me the UEFIs have been very consistent.

None have presented voltage issues. On temperatures all have also been fine.

Yeah 9920 has been an issue for stability for my R7 1700/1800X, but will be rerunning tests.

If anyone's interested the OC profile of 3.9 3466 The Stilt preset I had issues in reruns Y-Cruncher, all else fine, IBT AVX not used yet, was on UEFI 1501. So I did a re-tweak:-

i) Set ProcODT: 53.3Ω vs 60Ω used initially.
ii) Lowered VDIMM from 1.385V to 1.375V.
iii) Super IO Skew has been reverted from Disabled to [Auto]

So this profile has passed ~7hrs Y-Cruncher on 1403-SP42M, longest pass for this test so far.



Besides the changes to settings, this UEFI by The Stilt I believe has the older IMC FW, which he had at one point highlighted as better for him than a newer one. Now I will rerun Y-Cruncher overnight, then aim to test same profile on later UEFIs.

1403SP42M_X_3.9_3466_setting.txt 19k .txt file


AMD CBS values which are not in txt:-

i) PState 0 3900MHz, Global C-State Control: Enabled
ii) BGS: Disabled , BGSA: Enabled


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> Is there a windows software where I check, if CLDO_VDDP is applied for sure? I'm changing the CLDO_VDDP in bios save & reset my pc. Press F8 until the boot menu appears. Power off the machine. Cut the power for few seconds (~15sek) and power up the PC again. Typically the PC restart the first time automaticaly. Is CLDO_VDDP applied then?
> 
> 
> 
> On firmware 9920 you do not need to turn off the computer to apply the settings, it's enough that it turns off the power itself during the reboot. With Windows it is impossible to monitor unfortunately this voltage.
Click to expand...

This is the reboot approach published by Ramad.


Change CLDO
Change DRAM boot boltage by 0.005V
F10, OK
Hold reset button when power goes off
Release reset button when PC powers on by itself

(I'm not sure what the reset button does in this case, but it is true that DRAM boot voltage changes force a power down reset.)


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> Is there a windows software where I check, if CLDO_VDDP is applied for sure? I'm changing the CLDO_VDDP in bios save & reset my pc. Press F8 until the boot menu appears. Power off the machine. Cut the power for few seconds (~15sek) and power up the PC again. Typically the PC restart the first time automaticaly. Is CLDO_VDDP applied then?
> 
> 
> 
> On firmware 9920 you do not need to turn off the computer to apply the settings, it's enough that it turns off the power itself during the reboot. With Windows it is impossible to monitor unfortunately this voltage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the reboot approach published by Ramad.
> 
> 
> Change CLDO
> Change DRAM boot boltage by 0.005V
> F10, OK
> Hold reset button when power goes off
> Release reset button when PC powers on by itself
> 
> (I'm not sure what the reset button does in this case, but it is true that DRAM boot voltage changes force a power down reset.)
Click to expand...

On 1401 and prior I did not need to change any other values except CLDO of course. The reset button method always worked. Haven't tried any of the newer BIOSes though. To confirm a change of CLDO_VDDP was actually applied, simply enter BIOS and take a look.


----------



## gupsterg

What I do:-

i) Change CLDO_VDDP, press F10.

ii) Mobo repost, I press DEL to enter UEFI, press RESET on PC case.

iii) Mobo repost, I press DEL to enter UEFI, check CLDO_VDDP value is what I set.

This has been same process for me since this value had been accessible in UEFI and regardless of UEFI version.

As highlighted there are tricks to force mobo to shutdown.

For me once I knew which CLDO_VDDP I use for CPU that had memory hole the process is simpler. I set base profile and as OC profile has values which force shiudown of mobo and that OC profile has CLDO_VDDP change it is just applied like any other value.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> On 1401 and prior I did not need to change any other values except CLDO of course. The reset button method always worked. Haven't tried any of the newer BIOSes though. To confirm a change of CLDO_VDDP was actually applied, simply enter BIOS and take a look.


I have experienced the same problem with 1403 and 9920, and that is they reset CLDO to default after a shutdown, this is not present in 1401 and 1501 for me, as they both seems to apply the right CLDO voltage when the PC starts from a complete shutdown. There have been posts by several members regarding a weird behavior of their systems as it's stable when tested, and when they start the system again the next day then it's unstable, and CLDO voltage appears to be unchanged in the BIOS, but it's reversed to default voltage. This should not be a problem if the user leaves CLDO voltage at AUTO when using 1403 and 9920.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> On 1401 and prior I did not need to change any other values except CLDO of course. The reset button method always worked. Haven't tried any of the newer BIOSes though. To confirm a change of CLDO_VDDP was actually applied, simply enter BIOS and take a look.
> 
> 
> 
> I have experienced the same problem with 1403 and 9920, and that is they reset CLDO to default after a shutdown, this is not present in 1401 and 1501 for me, as they both seems to apply the right CLDO voltage when the PC starts from a complete shutdown. There have been posts by several members regarding a weird behavior of their systems as it's stable when tested, and when they start the system again the next day then it's unstable, and CLDO voltage appears to be unchanged in the BIOS, but it's reversed to default voltage. This should not be a problem if the user leaves CLDO voltage at AUTO when using 1403 and 9920.
Click to expand...

Interesting. I used your method for 9920 and the setting seemed to take. The voltage seen on rebooting was as it had been set, and if the visible values were fictitious then I would have trouble explaining my results.

Is it your recommendation now to leave CLDO-VDDP on auto (both places)?


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

@The Stilt
Or some one else that can help me here

How to unpack the Timing Checker v1.01*.zip* ?
Password required.
Where can i find that ?


----------



## MrXL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrXL*
> 
> I'm pretty sure they want to spend the time for C6H. Though I can imagine that with the myriad of platforms coming out it is quite hard to find the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole launch sequence as of ryzen till, I suppose cannonlake, is pretty unusual. And I suppose good BIOS engineers and BIOS testers are not easy to come by even if they wanted to add people to the team.
> 
> Having said that, I am pretty happy with 9920 and if they combine the features of 9920 and 1501, throw in the vCore fix and squash a few extra remaining bugs, we would have a pretty decent bios.
> 
> However at current pace of official bios release that moment seems at least a month, if not two months, away.
> 
> 
> 
> Hand it over to Oskar Wu and it will be fixed in a month
Click to expand...

LOL! Brings back memories from DFI LanParty NF4 SLI









Anyone who knows what he is doing nowadays?


----------



## leoxtxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> @The Stilt
> Or some one else that can help me here
> 
> How to unpack the Timing Checker v1.01*.zip* ?
> Password required.
> Where can i find that ?


--->
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Ryzen Timing Checker 1.01
> 
> PW: "RyzenDRAM"
> 
> - Added support for BankGroupSwapAlternative.
> 
> I originally intended to hold any further updates until I'm able to support reading the low-level controller parameters (such as ProcODT). Unfortunately it is currently impossible to support reading these parameters, since the current configuration of the PSP prevents it. We'll see if this is going to change, however there is really no ETA (that I'd know of).
> 
> EDIT (7/30/2017): The link to 1.01 has been updated. The original version was compressed with UPX and few hours after the initial file was uploaded, several AV scanners started to flag the .exe as malware (including the reputable ones). The repacked version lacks UPX compression.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leoxtxt*
> 
> --->


missed that








Thanks


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrXL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrXL*
> 
> I'm pretty sure they want to spend the time for C6H. Though I can imagine that with the myriad of platforms coming out it is quite hard to find the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole launch sequence as of ryzen till, I suppose cannonlake, is pretty unusual. And I suppose good BIOS engineers and BIOS testers are not easy to come by even if they wanted to add people to the team.
> 
> Having said that, I am pretty happy with 9920 and if they combine the features of 9920 and 1501, throw in the vCore fix and squash a few extra remaining bugs, we would have a pretty decent bios.
> 
> However at current pace of official bios release that moment seems at least a month, if not two months, away.
> 
> 
> 
> Hand it over to Oskar Wu and it will be fixed in a month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! Brings back memories from DFI LanParty NF4 SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who knows what he is doing nowadays?
Click to expand...

I don't know, but that name triggers good memories on my side too. I was so sad when ABIT and later DFI went out of business. Their boards were terrific overclockers.
I owned a DFI Infinity NF2 Ultra and before that an ABIT BH6 and ABIT NF7 (both designed by Oskar Wu I think). Anybody remember the Winbond BH5 ICs? Those were the B-die of old.


----------



## lordzed83

Well wait for Vega is over...

Picked this up below 1080ti fe price from other mate that upgraded to TXp














Lets see how good this plays wow in 3dd and how my oculus rift works with it


----------



## Martin778

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> I don't know, but that name triggers good memories on my side too. I was so sad when ABIT and later DFI went out of business. Their boards were terrific overclockers.
> I owned a DFI Infinity NF2 Ultra and before that an ABIT BH6 and ABIT NF7 (both designed by Oskar Wu I think). Anybody remember the Winbond BH5 ICs? Those were the B-die of old.


You bet! I just assembled a 'new' build with an NF4 SLI-DR Expert and A64 x2, Just need to get 7950GX2 Quad-SLI to work.








AFAIK DFI has now shifted 100% towards industrial PC solutions and Oskar is the CEO.

BH5's and TCCD were da shizzle for DDR400, for DDR2 you had Micron D9GKX's.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> I don't know, but that name triggers good memories on my side too. I was so sad when ABIT and later DFI went out of business. Their boards were terrific overclockers.
> I owned a DFI Infinity NF2 Ultra and before that an ABIT BH6 and ABIT NF7 (both designed by Oskar Wu I think). Anybody remember the Winbond BH5 ICs? Those were the B-die of old.
> 
> 
> 
> You bet! I just assembled a 'new' build with an NF4 SLI-DR Expert and A64 x2, Just need to get 7950GX2 Quad-SLI to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK DFI has now shifted 100% towards industrial PC solutions and Oskar is the CEO.
Click to expand...

I still have an operating Lanparty NF4. I bought it partly because it claimed to have all Japanese capacitors. Unfortunately, my willingness to follow DFI was voided by their forum's attitude that no criticism of DFI was to be tolerated.

The capacitor issue was the result of ABIT (I had a KT7) reportedly using stolen-design capacitors that were missing a key stabilization step in their fabrication, slowly bulging over time while deteriorating my board's performance and costing me a lot of effort in reinstalling windows every time a glitch damaged the hard drive data. While I missed hearing in time of the eventual recall they were forced to have, I don't doubt that the recall had an effect on their bottom line.


----------



## lordzed83

Playing around with new toy so some benchmark at 4k to compare to my x99 setup


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Interesting. I used your method for 9920 and the setting seemed to take. The voltage seen on rebooting was as it had been set, and if the visible values were fictitious then I would have trouble explaining my results.
> 
> Is it your recommendation now to leave CLDO-VDDP on auto (both places)?


I did tune the BIOS when 9920 has been released for testing and shut the PC down. The next day I used IBT AVX and got a blue screen, did hit the reset and started HCI to see the errors piles up. Checked the BIOS to see the settings are all as I left them the day before. Re-sat CLDO and checked with HCI and it worked fine. Shut the PC and went to make a tea, came back and started the PC and used HCI to check and again there was many errors. Flashed Back to 1403 instead of 1401 which I used earlier and used HCI to find out if that was the case too, and it was. Flashed back to 1401 and it could remember and apply my settings right after shutdown. This is my experience with those 2 BIOS versions made very short.

I have no recommendation. Use the BIOS that you don't have a problem with, in my case it's 1501 and 1401 of the newest BIOS versions. Members don't want to use 1501 because it requires a little bit higher CPU voltage which they don't like, but 1501 has SOC voltage controlled better than 1403 and 9920, this is better for me than having a lower CPU voltage and higher SOC voltage. Since I didn't buy this motherboard to run it at AUTO settings, which does not even work for me if I want to run my RAM at 3200MT/s, then 1501 is better for me.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> I don't know, but that name triggers good memories on my side too. I was so sad when ABIT and later DFI went out of business. Their boards were terrific overclockers.
> I owned a DFI Infinity NF2 Ultra and before that an ABIT BH6 and ABIT NF7 (both designed by Oskar Wu I think). Anybody remember the Winbond BH5 ICs? Those were the B-die of old.


ABIT NF7 + Athlon 32 from Laptop with Mod (OC better) on XP32 with Media Center 512MB RAM
Then was time for change and ABIT NF8 + Athlon 64+ and WinXP 64 Pro 1024RAM !
Radeon 9800 then _> GeForce 6600GT 256MB SM 3.0 DX9c [ NFS Ug2 times ] and then ATI 1950 XT 512MB !

Good Old times


----------



## 1TM1

Memory tuning is like a game of battleship. 
This is SOC - VTTDDR and shows whether 3333 POSTs or not at one VDDR (likely will change at other VDDR).
Previously tried to map VDDR - ProcODT here; need to redo that map for BIOS 9945 as stable ProcODT changed with BIOS since May.


----------



## Clukos

1.1 Soc behaves very well on 9920 for my kit, VTTDDR is set to auto (half of vdimm?).


----------



## harrysun

My status update regarding F4-3200C14D-32GTZ Dual Rank @3333MT/s CL14. Tried @1usmus and @SaiKamalDoss settings without success. Boot was never an issue with both, but stability is not there (testing with AIDA64 Extream first). AIDA64 Extream stability testing fails between 10-45min; I know that this is not a statement about quality of the settings. I'm using BIOS 9920.


----------



## DSDV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> [...]
> For testing Zen's stability I highly recommend using Prime95 28.10 version, with custom FFT config (Min & Max = 128, with run FFTs in place selected). The other versions or settings I've tested do not stress the CPU properly (the resulting power draw is around 70% of the real maximum). I haven't checked the most recent beta versions thou. Also Linpack is a rather poor stability test, since it won't sustain high stress levels very long / constantly, unless you use extremely large problem sizes (requiring more than 16GB of RAM). In addition regardless the problem size Linpack idles around 20% of the time required for the total computation, while allocating memory.


I tried this today and after 5 minutes my CPU Temps went up to 86°C +








I run 3.85 GHz at PState 0 with 0.215 Offset VCore (its 1.4 V total)
i also disabled sens mi skew and set it to 262...
i use a Kraken X52 (https://www.nzxt.com/products/kraken-x52) with noctua fans for better air pressure ...

i think 86+ climbing are way to much o.0

HWinfo + CPUZ + Prime95:
https://www2.pic-upload.de/img/33678985/temps.jpg


----------



## AndehX

Took me 72 attemps to get my computer to boot this morning. Getting real tired of this. 9920 was supposed to have a fix for cold boot issues. So far its been the absolute worse version.
I'm beginning to think if this doesn't start to improve soon, i'm probably going to look into replacing this motherboard with a Gigabyte or something...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> I tried this today and after 5 minutes my CPU Temps went up to 86°C +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I run 3.85 GHz at PState 0 with 0.215 Offset VCore (its 1.4 V total)
> i also disabled sens mi skew and set it to 262...
> i use a Kraken X52 (https://www.nzxt.com/products/kraken-x52) with noctua fans for better air pressure ...
> 
> i think 86+ climbing are way to much o.0
> 
> HWinfo + CPUZ + Prime95:
> https://www2.pic-upload.de/img/33678985/temps.jpg


That's quite a high temp to be honest. What LLC setting do you use?


----------



## kazama

Thats strange, i dont have one cold boot o dram training problems since 9920, 1700x 4.0 3466 LL, no temperature problems, less vcore than 140x bioses, so happy









Only have to disable the fast start on windows to avoid the ramdon qcode 40, since disabled i dont get it more.

What qcodes did you get?


----------



## DSDV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That's quite a high temp to be honest. What LLC setting do you use?


auto

i have the feeling sens mi skew really skrewd with my temp readings.
but it ran like that for month  i think this sens mi skew thing is dangerous to be enabled by default.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> I tried this today and after 5 minutes my CPU Temps went up to 86°C +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I run 3.85 GHz at PState 0 with 0.215 Offset VCore (its 1.4 V total)
> i also disabled sens mi skew and set it to 262...
> i use a Kraken X52 (https://www.nzxt.com/products/kraken-x52) with noctua fans for better air pressure ...
> 
> i think 86+ climbing are way to much o.0
> 
> HWinfo + CPUZ + Prime95:
> https://www2.pic-upload.de/img/33678985/temps.jpg


I would have thought the Kraken X52 is comparable to decent air cooling. So surprised on your temperature. If Sense MI Skew is disabled the offset does not apply. As you have R7 1700 Sense MI Skew Disabled is all you need.

I would check contact of your block on CPU and TIM spread.

Here is 15mins of P95 28.1 FFT 128K run in place, 3.9 3466 ~1.4V.



@finalheaven

Last night I left reruning Y-Cruncher and shut rig for the whole night since going nuts to stabilise 3.9GHz 3466MHz on the 1800X. This morning 0 issues for boot on 1403-SP42M. I think this CPU does not have cold boot issues. So as it has no memory holes upto 3466MHz and cold boot issues seems fine I think I may just keep it vs the R7 1700.

@Timur Born

I made some progress on IBT AVX custom 13312MB. Profile that passed ~7hrs Y-Cruncher failed IBT AVX in minutes







.



After a few retweaks last night I was there. So some reruns this morning







.

5x IBT AVX custom 13312MB



10x IBT AVX custom 13312MB



10x IBT AVX custom 13312MB



Damn this profile has been a lot of work







. Gonna try this profile now with later released UEFIs.

@The Sandman

Sorted now chap







.


----------



## AndehX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazama*
> 
> Thats strange, i dont have one cold boot o dram training problems since 9920, 1700x 4.0 3466 LL, no temperature problems, less vcore than 140x bioses, so happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only have to disable the fast start on windows to avoid the ramdon qcode 40, since disabled i dont get it more.
> 
> What qcodes did you get?


always 55, sometimes 54. Never anything else.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> auto
> 
> i have the feeling sens mi skew really skrewd with my temp readings.
> but it ran like that for month  i think this sens mi skew thing is dangerous to be enabled by default.


That's what i thought.

Set LLC to level 2, auto seems finicky for me too and uses ridiculous high LLC setting. Same as for vcore. When i manually set vcore i get this with LLC to level 2:



I measured with my multimeter and get 1.38-1.39.

When i set auto voltage and auto LLC i get much higher vcore than needed which cause instability and other weird issues.

Now i set fans in quiet mode in BIOS and they only have to spin at +-1300 rpm in order to cool the CPU due to massive radiator head room. Now during stress testing they were almost idling at around 1200 rpm and all of a sudden they ramped up to 100% without the CPU is getting really hot... Seems that they still haven't fixed the fan issues..


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah me too from now on. There is no way of overclocking on llc level 1 or 2 for me due to the high vdroop. The Stilt claims that LLC setting should be at auto at all times unless you do LN2. I tried auto but it didn't work and the voltage is all over the place and CPU becomes unstable...
> 
> "don't tamper with the load-line settings, unless you actually MEASURE significant amounts of droop, under load (which is not likely on C6H)." these ar his words and i really don't get it because i see the complete opposite. I am not saying that he is wrong and maybe i am doing something wrong here or forget an setting, but i would really like if someone would care to explain this.


I also get ridiculous vdrop on my cpu iam actualy using LL3 to keep it at 1.387v load.


----------



## hurricane28

I did some testing with Prime 95 29 and Prime95 28.10 and it appears that Prime 95 28.10 draws more power. I get only 55 c when using 29 version but got 60 c in version 28.10.

Lowest vcore was 1.319 v "stable" while i was putting a lot more before and was also "stable" It appears that my ryzen doesn't like voltage at all. I learn everyday with this system lol.


----------



## gupsterg

I have been using LLC Auto on all CPUs, non issue for me.

v29.x uses FMA3 so temps/load is lower IMO, so yeah v28.1 seems like the way to go, for me that test was not that productive.

For me IBT AVX custom 13312MB is toughest test, next up Y-Cruncher, then custom x264, next [email protected], then RealBench. AIDA64 I have used little, every time I have I've not had an issue.


----------



## ozzyo99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndehX*
> 
> Took me 72 attemps to get my computer to boot this morning. Getting real tired of this. 9920 was supposed to have a fix for cold boot issues. So far its been the absolute worse version.
> I'm beginning to think if this doesn't start to improve soon, i'm probably going to look into replacing this motherboard with a Gigabyte or something...


That's comical and the reason I'm still 1401 BIOS.

Sick of tinkering with settings to try and squeeze 1%, one thing I learnt from this thread is it's 1 forward and 2 back with many of the BIOS and I for one don't have time to Beta test for Asus any longer.


----------



## DSDV

if i set LLC from auto to LLC 2 temps jump even higher o.0


----------



## gupsterg

LLC is not your issue IMO. Use Auto you'll be fine.

You'll also note differing apps create differing load so VDROOP / Load Line effect differs due to current draw.

Most don't understand Load Line Calibration to make valid comment IMO.


----------



## devilhead

Hi, can't get downclock my cpu, always stays at 4000ghz and voltage 1.33v, power plans doesn't change nothing







Before on power plan costumization was processor power management where you can set %, that always fixed my downclocking problems, but now i have just Maximum processor frequency...


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I have been using LLC Auto on all CPUs, non issue for me.
> 
> v29.x uses FMA3 so temps/load is lower IMO, so yeah v28.1 seems like the way to go, for me that test was not that productive.
> 
> For me IBT AVX custom 13312MB is toughest test, next up Y-Cruncher, then custom x264, next [email protected], then RealBench. AIDA64 I have used little, every time I have I've not had an issue.


Out of curiosity iam trying same settings but changed from LL3 to Auto iam running prime atm preaty shure is going to fail, the load voltage is quite lower, I could bump the offset voltage higher but i get high idle vcore :/


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I have been using LLC Auto on all CPUs, non issue for me.
> 
> v29.x uses FMA3 so temps/load is lower IMO, so yeah v28.1 seems like the way to go, for me that test was not that productive.
> 
> For me IBT AVX custom 13312MB is toughest test, next up Y-Cruncher, then custom x264, next [email protected], then RealBench. AIDA64 I have used little, every time I have I've not had an issue.


I find it kinda strange that everything works perfectly for you while others clearly have issues.

I am not calling you a liar by all means but i find it kinda interesting nevertheless.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> LLC is not your issue IMO. Use Auto you'll be fine.
> 
> You'll also note differing apps create differing load so VDROOP / Load Line effect differs due to current draw.
> 
> Most don't understand Load Line Calibration to make valid comment IMO.


LLC is very simple to understand, its all in the name. It calibrates the load line which means that if there is any vdroop it will compensate accordingly, Depending on the setting you use and vcore you set.

Some people do have problems with LLC and vcore set to auto which i explained in one of my previous posts and i provided proof of it with screen shots.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Out of curiosity iam trying same settings but changed from LL3 to Auto iam running prime atm preaty shure is going to fail, the load voltage is quite lower, I could bump the offset voltage higher but i get high idle vcore :/


Yes that was my problem too.. set LLC to level 2 and set manual voltage in extreme tweaker and test again. You can also read the voltage with an multimeter if you have one and know how to use it.


----------



## Martin778

Apparently this doesn't count for the Crosshair where LLC3 drops from 1.4 to 1.33V.
I will be selling my C6H and 1800X soon. It's been a fun ride but I hate unfinished products that you pay a small fortune for.


----------



## usoldier

Think Asus needs to test the LLC stuff something isnt right there for shure . I keep seeing posts telling users to go LLC1 or Auto, i cant do that because my vdroop is way to big. Maybe my board has a problem ?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Out of curiosity iam trying same settings but changed from LL3 to Auto iam running prime atm preaty shure is going to fail, the load voltage is quite lower, I could bump the offset voltage higher but i get high idle vcore :/


Idle does not draw the amps to be an issue IMO, obviously I say this in the context of being at below recommended MAX vcore.

What people don't get and it is repeated over and over again is with increased LLC owners will get overshoot, especially when CPU is loaded and then unloaded. SW/DMM may not capture this effect but it is there.

If a relevant VID/VCORE is not gaining a stable OC then owners need to assess if they should back off on OC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I find it kinda strange that everything works perfectly for you while others clearly have issues.
> 
> I am not calling you a liar by all means but i find it kinda interesting nevertheless.


There have been plenty of things that did not work perfectly for me.

Firstly the UEFI after 0902 used have 5°C added to CPU Sensor of Super IO chip, so my R7 1700 tCTL was say at 70°C but CPU sensor 75°C. Elmor released an app, I used that, changed Super IO chip mode from 1 to 2, so CPU Sensor matched tCTL. This allowed my fan profiles to work. This mode would get reset on reboot, so it was in OS startup and task scheduler to reapply the mode change.

Secondly for a lengthy while sleep did not work in W7, so I was forced to use W10C where it worked. The reason was I had cold boot issue on 3200MHz and later 3333MHz, when UEFIs with AGESA 1.0.0.6 came out. As when mobo posts from sleep it is a differing process this never had cold boot issue (ie Q-Code: F9).

Thirdly as I don't use OS OC SW (ie ZenStates) on a Q-Code: F9 when AMD CBS was reset CPU could get overvolted. Through a members comment and Elmor's I discovered if I disabled Core Performance Boost in UEFI this situation would not arise. I will not go into why this occurs as it is already in the thread.

Fourthly I used have fans stuck high or low, as HWINFO accessed Super IO chip incorrectly. Data passed to Mumak and Elmor/ASUS laising with Mumak sorted that.

For lengthy while I was stuck at 2933MHz or 3200MHz depending on CPU used. I had best case HW IMO, C6H+F4-3200C14D-16GTZ, my patience has paid dividends on CPU owned from that time as they nailed 3333MHz Fast and ~3500MHz C16 2T.

So yeah I have had my fair share of issues.

I have highlighted to parties I needed to and waited.

I have also ploughed a lot of time in learning, testing and sharing what I do.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Think Asus needs to test the LLC stuff something isnt right there for shure . I keep seeing posts telling users to go LLC1 or Auto, i cant do that because my vdroop is way to big. Maybe my board has a problem ?


What is your CPU voltage with and without load at LLC 1?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Apparently this doesn't count for the Crosshair where LLC3 drops from 1.4 to 1.33V.
> I will be selling my C6H and 1800X soon. It's been a fun ride but I hate unfinished products that you pay a small fortune for.


That is quite a bit of vdroop you get there. What are your other digi+ settings? In order for the vrm to work correctly you need to set it to extreme for full fase mode otherwise LLC doesn't respond wel i noticed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Think Asus needs to test the LLC stuff something isnt right there for shure . I keep seeing posts telling users to go LLC1 or Auto, i cant do that because my vdroop is way to big. Maybe my board has a problem ?


I noticed that too, i don't know where these "auto LLC" claims are based on but i too get pretty large vdroop which is unlikely according to the experts which is kinda strange. Could it be that some have faulty boards indeed? IDK man.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> My status update regarding F4-3200C14D-32GTZ Dual Rank @3333MT/s CL14. Tried @1usmus and @SaiKamalDoss settings without success. Boot was never an issue with both, but stability is not there (testing with AIDA64 Extream first). AIDA64 Extream stability testing fails between 10-45min; I know that this is not a statement about quality of the settings. I'm using BIOS 9920.


Unfortunately it is, an hour after turning on the computer there are errors ... fix them on this firmware it seems impossible

Partially saves the situation CAD BUS 30 30 40 60...
*
My final conclusion about Dual Rank 3333:*

1) *SOC* does not affect stability (tested 1.025 1.0375 1.05 1.075. 1.1)

2) *CLDO_VDDP* partially affects the stability of the system (tested 800 910 913 950 975) errors are random, it is impossible to select from the list which one is better

3) *VDDP* partially affects the stability of the system (best for my system 825)

4) *PLL* does not affect stability

5) *CAD BUS* strongly affects the stability of the system (tested 20 20 40 60, 20 30 40 60, *30 30 40 60*, 30 30 30 30, 30 30 40 40)

6) *DRAM Switching Frequency* partially affects the stability of the system (tested *300* 400 500)

7) *tWTRS* and *tRFC* strongly affects the stability of the system (3 + 270 / 256 best result, 4 + 312/320/333 more errors)

8)*VTT DDR* strongly affects the stability of the system (best result on 0.726)

9) *VDRAM /VBOOTDRAM* strongly affects the stability of the system (tested 1.375 , 1.38, 1.385 , 1.39, 1.395, 1.4) best result on 1.39

10) *procODT* strongly affects the stability of the system (tested 68 80 96) best result on 68

11) *Rtt* strongly affects the stability of the system , on RZQ3 / RZQ3 / RZQ1 best result

I hope I have not forgotten anything











*+ interesting information*
DUAL RANK 3466 + procODT 60 POST done, but windows crash, i think in the future it will work on it


----------



## usoldier

Deleted*


----------



## usoldier

Quick test for the moment LLC1 : IDLE 1.387v Load 1.301V Sensor is (Cpu V SVI2 TFN) HWInfo64


----------



## hurricane28

What vcore did you use in extreme tweaker menu and what about LLC level 2? Level 1 is clearly not usable.


----------



## DSDV

Ok ripped everything appart put it back together reflashed bios (1403SP2M) applied settings ... now running stability ..

Prime95 with The Stilt s settings ( recommend using Prime95 28.10 version, with custom FFT config (Min & Max = 128, with run FFTs in place selected)

everything works great temps 78,3°C max after 1hour ... (i feel its still way to much for a 240 Rad with such great fans but i also used other thermal paste (acrtic nx 4 stuff i had layn around and not my delid premium as normal).

i still have no solution for my observation that after remoivng my sata ssd i get cold boot issues (ram related i guess)

today i used the chance and put another ssd back in - *coold boot issus are gone* o.0 ?
i use 960 EVO nvme m.2 SSD a Segate SSHD and a Western Digital 3.5 hdd ... and now for fixing coold boot another 2.5" ssd.

_is it possible that coold boot really hase something to doo with the sata drives you use?_


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Iam heading out for Lunch now ill post it in about 3 hours Ramad thanks


You can compare your results with mine when you get back home. Here are my results using BIOS 1501 after around 10 min. running Prime95 29.1 with LLC 1 and LLC 3, using unmodified custom P-states (just changed from AUTO to Custom leaving the default values as they are).

*LLC1* : Shows a Vdroop as 0.053V on SVI2 voltage readings.



*LLC3*: Shows a Vdroop as 0.019V on SVI2 voltage readings.


----------



## TheHawk88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That's quite a high temp to be honest. What LLC setting do you use?


I'am currently testing my system the same way and got 72°C (Tdie). I got two separate measures though rather than the combined one in @DSDV screenshot.
Are these temps okay or should i be worried? I'am using a Noctua U14S.

http://imgur.com/a/kcWwv


----------



## gupsterg

You don't see combined temperature as you have X CPU. Temps seem fine to me.


----------



## kazama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndehX*
> 
> always 55, sometimes 54. Never anything else.


Not sure, but qcode 55 seems to be not ram installed, try mounting ram again.


----------



## TheHawk88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> You don't see combined temperature as you have X CPU. Temps seem fine to me.


Ah, I see. I haven't thought about the temp offset, so it makes sense that the non x-cpu's have both readings combined. 
Thanks!


----------



## gupsterg

No worries








, enjoy your rig







.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> LLC is not your issue IMO. Use Auto you'll be fine.
> 
> You'll also note differing apps create differing load so VDROOP / Load Line effect differs due to current draw.
> 
> Most don't understand Load Line Calibration to make valid comment IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> *LLC is very simple to understand, its all in the name. It calibrates the load line which means that if there is any vdroop it will compensate accordingly,* Depending on the setting you use and vcore you set.
> 
> Some people do have problems with LLC and vcore set to auto which i explained in one of my previous posts and i provided proof of it with screen shots.
Click to expand...

I would tend to disagree with you, *hurricane28*. I have seen many comments here w.r.t. both LLC and probe-it points that suggest the writer is not familiar with ohms law, among other things, and hence not clear on what LLC is doing or how it does it. Several, including myself, have tried to explain further. While it is difficult to assert "most" here don't understand, because many here don't ask questions so we can't know their level of understanding, certainly many have revealed that they don't understand.

To claim understanding by defining the acronym "LLC" is to me not quite adequate. The point of LLC is not calibration, but compensation -- compensation for the natural behavior of the power source to imperfectly correct for resistive loss (including its own output impedance) in the connection between the power supply and the CPU, _even when it can measure at the CPU_. The LLC function partially overcomes this at the cost of reduced voltage stabilization bandwidth. LLC levels determine the fractional amount of compensation, but the bandwidth loss with increasing levels of correction leads to some overshoot when the load is suddenly removed. This overshoot might be problematic depending on factors better known to Asus and AMD, and previously described in this thread.


----------



## lordzed83

Playing around with new toy today


----------



## AndehX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazama*
> 
> Not sure, but qcode 55 seems to be not ram installed, try mounting ram again.


Been through all that. Even bought new RAM recently. No difference. Apparently the manual is wrong though, 55 is supposed to be something to do with PCI-E bus or something.... Which means I have no clue what to even try to attempt to fix it.

I've even tried removing my M.2 SSD. No difference.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndehX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kazama*
> 
> Not sure, but qcode 55 seems to be not ram installed, try mounting ram again.
> 
> 
> 
> Been through all that. Even bought new RAM recently. No difference. Apparently the manual is wrong though, 55 is supposed to be something to do with PCI-E bus or something.... Which means I have no clue what to even try to attempt to fix it.
> 
> I've even tried removing my M.2 SSD. No difference.
Click to expand...

Early on we learned the the user guide's q-code values were not applicable. There are a few corrected ones in the OP message, or maybe in the OC guide, and a few are defined in the past 25,000 or so messages.









In my opinion, Asus is overdue in correcting that fault by providing an accurate listing.


----------



## AndehX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzyo99*
> 
> That's comical and the reason I'm still 1401 BIOS.
> 
> Sick of tinkering with settings to try and squeeze 1%, one thing I learnt from this thread is it's 1 forward and 2 back with many of the BIOS and I for one don't have time to Beta test for Asus any longer.


It is comical, you're right. I'm going to give 1401 or 1501 a try later today.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I would tend to disagree with you, *hurricane28*. I have seen many comments here w.r.t. both LLC and probe-it points that suggest the writer is not familiar with ohms law, among other things, and hence not clear on what LLC is doing or how it does it. Several, including myself, have tried to explain further. While it is difficult to assert "most" here don't understand, because many here don't ask questions so we can't know their level of understanding, certainly many have revealed that they don't understand.
> 
> To claim understanding by defining the acronym "LLC" is to me not quite adequate. The point of LLC is not calibration, but compensation -- compensation for the natural behavior of the power source to imperfectly correct for resistive loss (including its own output impedance) in the connection between the power supply and the CPU, _even when it can measure at the CPU_. The LLC function partially overcomes this at the cost of reduced voltage stabilization bandwidth. LLC levels determine the fractional amount of compensation, but the bandwidth loss with increasing levels of correction leads to some overshoot when the load is suddenly removed. This overshoot might be problematic depending on factors better known to Asus and AMD, and previously described in this thread.


I know what it does, and that's the most important thing for me as i am no engineer nor pro overclocker. I appreciate the time you spend on explaining LLC but i think you raised more questions than it solves basically for the majority of us including me.

I already posted 2 video clips where pro overclockers explained how it works.


----------



## lordzed83

On my system i got 2 options of llc.
1.45vcore llc2 or 1.425 llc3
Both those give 1.381 on SV12 and thats what my cpu needs 1.38 to be stable around 3950

Illl try auto bet windows wont even load haha


----------



## gupsterg

@kaseki

I +rep'd your previous post on LLC and now again, thank you for your efforts







.

In this post were 3 screen shots of IBT AVX running on same settings. Members can see differing Average/MAX CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN), members should be able to take that as:-

a) SW due to how it has to read back the sensors there is a delay, this delay can mean the ideal picture is not presented on accuracy.

b) Somewhat the accuracy can be improved with quicker polling rate, but this could cause issues and there will always be a minmum threshold of polling rate that can not be crossed. So only hardware tools will give the correct 'picture'.

Then it is not only LLC that is a factor for how voltage in silicon behaves, which you would be aware of and others may not be accounting for. Temperature affects various aspects. All in all members can choose to follow what The Stilt and [email protected] has said or can follow what they wish to do.

Members that keep going on and on that the board does not regulate voltage correctly when time and time again The Stilt, Raja and Elmor have explained the quality of components, design and how things 'are' is just really wasting the members own time and adding posts to this thread which really are not helping anyone and probably adding to confuse members.

@hurricane28

You linked the videos in the Ryzen owners club IIRC, here, Mega Man then linked another article to you as well, here.

Buildzoid did explain about how voltage overshoot will occur, he also explained that when switching frequency of VRM is changed it will hurt efficiency and will create extra temperature on them. In turn depending upon loading, temps, etc VRM could have issues.

Der8auer video is practically the same as the Anandtech article (Mega Man linked to you), to me seems he is using the same graphics as that. Again he has explained there is overshoot, he has explained this happens so quickly that CPU-Z etc may not see it.

I do not see what is different in the videos that already The Stilt, Raja and Elmor have not said.

You asked here this:-
Quote:


> Yes but they all talk about Intel overclocking and Intel LLC, or is it the same across any platform? I ask this because i see different things with LLC than what these guys are claiming with my ryzen setup.


The answer is in OP of my thread.
Quote:


> The significantly tighter droop specification applies only in cases where the dLDO is used. dLDOs are not used for B1 stepping consumer parts, so the load-line specification does not apply. Infact the AM4 load-line specification is looser than it was for AM3+ for example (1.425mOhm vs. 1.3mOhm).


As we can read there is a load-line specification. So each manufacturer has a spec and this can change between sockets, etc *but* the principles are the same. Again the principles that Buildzoid/Der8auer explained are no different from what has been said in this thread already time and time again.

Members seem to be fixated that voltage should and needs to be this fixed value. It does not work that way, it never worked that way in the past either, what the future holds I have no idea as my mystic ball is not with me







.


----------



## lordzed83

Not seen it posted so:
Aura V1.05.16
Solves conflict with Armory software
We recommend to manually uninstall your previous Aura version through Control Panel/Programs and Features before installing Aura 1.05.16
When KeyBot II software is activated, Aura software cannot control ROG Claymore keyboard lighting
Always update to latest available motherboard BIOS
Update CPU-Z 1.79.1 or later version to avoid conflict with Aura
For X99 chipset motherboards: to enable DRAM LEDs control, please go to BIOS / Ai Tweaker (or Extreme Tweaker) /DRAM Timing Control / DRAM SPD Write : Enabled

2017/07/31

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Utility/Lighting_Control_1.05.16_20170731.zip?_ga=2.247923655.1348743705.1501944084-973052276.1492879892


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The answer is in OP of my thread.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The significantly tighter droop specification applies only in cases where the dLDO is used. dLDOs are not used for B1 stepping consumer parts, so the load-line specification does not apply. Infact the AM4 load-line specification is looser than it was for AM3+ for example (1.425mOhm vs. 1.3mOhm).
> 
> 
> 
> As we can read there is a load-line specification. So each manufacturer has a spec and this can change between sockets, etc *but* the principles are the same. Again the principles that Buildzoid/Der8auer explained are no different from what has been said in this thread already time and time again.
> 
> Members seem to be fixated that voltage should and needs to be this fixed value. It does not work that way, it never worked that way in the past either, what the future holds I have no idea as my mystic ball is not with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Sidekick: "The answer is: 102 mV."

Karnac: "The question is: How much droop do we get pulling 100W at 1.4 volts (71A) through a resistance of 1.425 milliohms."


----------



## Ramad

The idea behind LLC is simple, and that is 2 CPU voltages that works in 2 different situations, here is an example of how it works:

Situation of LLC 1 : Normal CPU voltage is 1.2V when idle with Vdroop to 1.18V under load

Situation of LLC 3 : Situation of LLC 1 when idle with Vdroop to 1.18V + 0.03V = 1.21
The actual CPU voltage under load here is = 1.18V + 0.03 + 0.02V (Vdroop) = 1.23V, means you will get the same voltage under load if you set the CPU voltage to 1.23V using LLC 1.

Looking at situation 2, when the CPU voltage is 1.21V under load. When the load halts a CPU voltage overshooting happens because it takes time for the regulator to return the voltage to Situation of LLC 1, this is when the CPU voltage overshooting accrues.

LLC 2, LLC 3...etc. are Normal CPU voltage + extra CPU voltage under load.

Edit: removed that last part, because Vdroop has been calculated once in the example.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Sidekick: "The answer is: 102 mV."
> 
> Karnac: "The question is: How much droop do we get pulling 100W at 1.4 volts (71A) through a resistance of 1.425 milliohms."










.

Just in case newer owners of C6H missed these posts by The Stilt early on in thread, here are the links.

i) How to calculate VDROOP, link.

ii) How to calculate overshoot with LLC change, link.


----------



## finalheaven

@usoldier

Feels like people have tried to explain what vDroop and LLC does so many times... vDroop is normal. It is supposed to happen and AMD/Intel knows it as well. If you are overclocking, it is not vDroop that is making you unstable. You just need to add more voltages without using LLC. If you can't get it stable within what you are comfortable with, then you should decrease your overclock. Otherwise, you are just tricking yourself by using LLC, because you are effectively setting a lower voltage in bios and meanwhile you will be getting voltage spikes that are much higher than what you set your voltage to anyways.


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> The idea behind LLC is simple, and that is 2 CPU voltages that works in 2 different situations, here is an example of how it works:
> 
> Situation of LLC 1 : Normal CPU voltage is 1.2V when idle with Vdroop to 1.18V under load
> 
> Situation of LLC 3 : Situation of LLC 1 when idle with Vdroop to 1.18V + 0.03V = 1.21
> The actual CPU voltage under load here is = 1.18V + 0.03 + 0.02V (Vdroop) = 1.23V, means you will get the same voltage under load if you set the CPU voltage to 1.23V using LLC 1.
> 
> Looking at situation 2, when the CPU voltage is 1.21V under load. When the load halts a CPU voltage overshooting happens because it takes time for the regulator to return the voltage to Situation of LLC 1, this is when the CPU voltage overshooting accrues.
> 
> LLC 2, LLC 3...etc. are Normal CPU voltage + extra CPU voltage under load.
> 
> Edit: removed that last part, because Vdroop has been calculated once in the example.[/quote
> 
> Thanks Ramad


----------



## devilhead

can somebody send me/ upload link where i can get 1501 bios. ( this doesn't work to me http://www.mediafire.com/file/epljgh4c9m5scd0/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-1501.zip)


----------



## Martin778

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @usoldier
> 
> Feels like people have tried to explain what vDroop and LLC does so many times... vDroop is normal. It is supposed to happen and AMD/Intel knows it as well. If you are overclocking, it is not vDroop that is making you unstable. You just need to add more voltages without using LLC. If you can't get it stable within what you are comfortable with, then you should decrease your overclock. Otherwise, you are just tricking yourself by using LLC, because you are effectively setting a lower voltage in bios and meanwhile you will be getting voltage spikes that are much higher than what you set your voltage to anyways.


No, thats not the problem here. The problem is that you don't know how many volts you're actually feeding the CPU and the difference between 1.40V and 1.47V does have a major impact on the longevity of the chip.

It's also a waste, the CPU will see 1.47 most of the time but you cannot lower it because when it hits a heavy load it will need that voltage overshoot.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> No, thats not the problem here. The problem is that you don't know how many volts you're actually feeding the CPU and the difference between 1.40V and 1.47V does have a major impact on the longevity of the chip.
> 
> It's also a waste, the CPU will see 1.47 most of the time but you cannot lower it because when it hits a heavy load it will need that voltage overshoot.


High volts at idle does not mean much. Its when you're on load and pushing through power that matters. Plus at idle no one will be using 1.47 because of C-States and P-States. Also, with LLC you're be pushing past 1.47 with load.


----------



## Frikencio

"Oh my god I bought an overclockable CPU with the best overclockable motherboard to worry myself about spikes in voltage with LLC enabled, my CPU may not reach a 15 year longevity !!"

Come on guys, you won't blow up the CPU and it will at least last 10 years under 1.55v.


----------



## wysest

Hey all. I'm using the b350f strix which is kind of similarish. I was wondering if any experienced ocer knew what I should do. I initially had hynix ram running at stock, was fine running 3.9GHz at 1.375 . Then I bought b die ram runs at 3200 MHz no problem. Mem test is good. But then I couldn't hold anything stable not even 1.3ishv 3.6GHz. So I removed the docp oc and manually entered in my timings and now its better , but when I stress test (1.3v @ 3.8Ghz) I get some lag that freezes the screen for a solid 10 seconds. Eventually it comes back to life and carries on like nothing happened. Happened 3-4 times in 4 hour occt test. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wysest*
> 
> Hey all. I'm using the b350f strix which is kind of similarish. I was wondering if any experienced ocer knew what I should do. I initially had hynix ram running at stock, was fine running 3.9GHz at 1.375 . Then I bought b die ram runs at 3200 MHz no problem. Mem test is good. But then I couldn't hold anything stable not even 1.3ishv 3.6GHz. So I removed the docp oc and manually entered in my timings and now its better , but when I stress test (1.3v @ 3.8Ghz) I get some lag that freezes the screen for a solid 10 seconds. Eventually it comes back to life and carries on like nothing happened. Happened 3-4 times in 4 hour occt test. Anyone have any ideas?


Happens to me with IBT AVX and some other very instruction heavy workloads (benchmarks and stress tests). I think that is fine but cannot confirm it.


----------



## Jay20016

So this will be the second time this has happened to me and wondering if anyone else has had a similar experience.

I live in Central Florida which is known for its thunderstorms. Sometimes, you cannot know when there will be a strike that will cause the power to surge a bit (fraction of a second) and when it does, I'll lose the computer. It will shut down but remain in a powered "on" state where everything is running, the Q Code reads nothing different than before, but if you turn it off and attempt to reboot the system it will start to churn out QCode after QCode (more than likely a 0d) for why it won't POST.

The first time it happened was about a month or so ago, and I tried everything under the sun (or storm clouds on this particular day... ) to get it to actually POST. I powered off via my PSU switch and removed the cable from the wall for around 5 minutes to power cycle, I cleared the CMOS, I did the safeboot option on the bottom of the mother board, I pulled the battery, etc. The only way for me to get it to actually get back to passing any sort of POST was to do a BIOS flashback via the rear IO panel button (which is amazing btw) and only then was I able to get the system to POST. The first time this happened was an hour or so of trouble shooting before resulting in the flashback. The one that happened today was about 10 minutes of time once I saw that it was doing the same signs again.

Yes, I'm investing in an APC battery backup as we speak as a long term solution that I pretty much should already own, but... it just seems odd that living in Florida my entire life and dealing with computers for 20+ years I've never had a simply fraction of a second interruption in the power utterly kneecap a system like it has done twice now.

Anyone else experienced something similar?


----------



## datspike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wysest*
> 
> Hey all. I'm using the b350f strix which is kind of similarish. I was wondering if any experienced ocer knew what I should do. I initially had hynix ram running at stock, was fine running 3.9GHz at 1.375 . Then I bought b die ram runs at 3200 MHz no problem. Mem test is good. But then I couldn't hold anything stable not even 1.3ishv 3.6GHz. So I removed the docp oc and manually entered in my timings and now its better , but when I stress test (1.3v @ 3.8Ghz) I get some lag that freezes the screen for a solid 10 seconds. Eventually it comes back to life and carries on like nothing happened. Happened 3-4 times in 4 hour occt test. Anyone have any ideas?


Are you using X series chip? The B350-F has a nasty bug which messes the CPU offsets at boot


----------



## wysest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datspike*
> 
> Are you using X series chip? The B350-F has a nasty bug which messes the CPU offsets at boot


r7 1700


----------



## gupsterg

Just as an update on my escapades with 1800X on 3.9GHz 3466MHz C15 1T (The Stilt preset). I have done today 30 loops of IBT AVX custom 13312MB on UEFI 1403-SP42M, the same settings used on :-

i) Elmor's test UEFI
ii) 9920
iii) 9920-SP42M
iv) 1501

Do not work to pass IBT AVX custom 13312MB. As this stress test has been the most toughest on every CPU I have used and makes profiles go pop the quickest it has been the determining factor to use UEFI 1403-SP42M plus Y-Cruncher passed 7hrs, the longest run so far on this CPU sample. My most recent test today in addition to earlier ones posted here.



I know 1501 was no issues for lots of other tests for this profile, but Y-Cruncher and IBT AVX custom 13312MB broke the profile.

My R7 1700 is holding consistently same settings in UEFI 9943 to 1501 except 9920/9920-SP42M as stated before.

Perhaps the higher OC of the 1800X is more susceptible to issues with differing UEFIs, dunno. I believe it is the RAM clock killing profile in other UEFIs as I have 3.9 3333 Fast stability tests on 9920 to reference.

Anyhow just sharing that I'm rolling with what is working best for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wysest*
> 
> Hey all. I'm using the b350f strix which is kind of similarish. I was wondering if any experienced ocer knew what I should do. I initially had hynix ram running at stock, was fine running 3.9GHz at 1.375 . Then I bought b die ram runs at 3200 MHz no problem. Mem test is good. But then I couldn't hold anything stable not even 1.3ishv 3.6GHz. So I removed the docp oc and manually entered in my timings and now its better , but when I stress test (1.3v @ 3.8Ghz) I get some lag that freezes the screen for a solid 10 seconds. Eventually it comes back to life and carries on like nothing happened. Happened 3-4 times in 4 hour occt test. Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Happens to me with IBT AVX and some other very instruction heavy workloads (benchmarks and stress tests). I think that is fine but cannot confirm it.
Click to expand...

Not used OCCT but not have freezing in wide variety of tests for profiles on both CPUs I currently use, W7 and W10C has been used.


----------



## datspike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wysest*
> 
> r7 1700


Try to use ZenStates or Ryzen Master from OS to overclock just to make sure that you are unaffected by that bug. You may reach higher overclocks at lower voltages.
Then you can flash the latest 806 bios and the the PStates to match your found settings as PStates are 100% not bugged on this board.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> "Oh my god I bought an overclockable CPU with the best overclockable motherboard to worry myself about spikes in voltage with LLC enabled, my CPU may not reach a 15 year longevity !!"
> 
> Come on guys, you won't blow up the CPU and it will at least last 10 years under 1.55v.


Talk about trying to justify your own use of LLC. However, you're missing the point. This is why instead of just using LLC you should increase vCore. At least that way you know what your max volts are and do not need to worry about spikes at all. Meanwhile, at idle, you'll never reach the high voltage because of C-States and P-States, and there won't be much power running through at idle.

Overclocking is fine. But there is almost no reason to use LLC because it is more risky. Well... unless you like bragging that you can reach a higher O/C with lower voltage... In that case you can set the LLC to the highest which far exceeds what the volts you set in bios. Also I do not agree or know whether this CPU can handle 1.55v for 10 years.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Talk about trying to justify your own use of LLC. However, you're missing the point. This is why instead of just using LLC you should increase vCore. At least that way you know what your max volts are and do not need to worry about spikes at all. Meanwhile, at idle, you'll never reach the high voltage because of C-States and P-States, and there won't be much power running through at idle.
> 
> Overclocking is fine. But there is almost no reason to use LLC because it is more risky. Well... unless you like bragging that you can reach a higher O/C with lower voltage... In that case you can set the LLC to the highest which far exceeds what the volts you set in bios. Also I do not agree or know whether this CPU can handle 1.55v for 10 years.


I need 1.385V with LLC4 (Like 1.475V LLC0 if I remember correctly) to get 3.8Ghz stable so I am not bragging about anything, and the reported Vcore for stability should be read while load. LLC is there to help you if you want to take that path, also, vdroop changes with temperature so you won't have a fixed vdroop value, never.


----------



## The Sandman

@gupsterg Nice you made it at 13312 on IBT.
I've run it on my 3925MHz a few more times this week, holding up so far with no changes on 9920.



Tell me again what you meant in your last post concerning IBT and it's use.
I feel your pain and agree it is a tough one.
I'm new with Y-Cruncher. Any recommended settings?

Also managed a 3+ hr run on P95 v28.1 FFT min/max 128 per The Stilt recommended


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








That one warmed up the place a tad








Still searching for the time this weekend to try 1501. My son just picked up a 1600/C6H/3200FlairX and I'm guessing things may get busy here soon via the phone









Edit: for the record my LLC is also on Auto


----------



## Frikencio

Mine is a nuclear power plant.

And look at my mighty VDROOP


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Mine is a nuclear power plant.
> 
> And look at my mighty VDROOP


What LLC level and the rest of your BIOS settings? And where is CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)?


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What LLC level and the rest of your BIOS settings? And where is CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)?


LLC0 (Auto), Vcore 1.456v BIOS.

Don't know what SVI2 TFN is, I only see "Vcore".

SVI2 TFN: 170W


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> LLC0 (Auto), Vcore 1.456v BIOS.
> 
> Don't know what SVI2 TFN is, I only see "Vcore".
> 
> SVI2 TFN: 170W


Why LLC to auto? Use level 2 instead, it gives me much better voltages.

CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) is in HARDWAREINFO64 and is the voltage directly measured from the CPU, its the same as for Tctl temp which is the most accurate temperature iic.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Why LLC to auto? Use level 2 instead, it gives me much better voltages.
> 
> CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) is in HARDWAREINFO64 and is the voltage directly measured from the CPU, its the same as for Tctl temp which is the most accurate temperature iic.


Someone told me that LLC spikezz is bad for my cpuzzzz

1.38125V LLC4 - Gives me 1.38V idle and 1.38V load.
1.456V LLC0 - Gives aprox. 1.45V idle and aprox. 1.38V load (1.35-1.39).

Still, SVI2 TFN reads 170W.

I can't find that "real" vcore you told me in HW64


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Someone told me that LLC spikezz is bad for my cpuzzzz
> 
> 1.38125V LLC4 - Gives me 1.38V idle and 1.38V load.
> 1.456V LLC0 - Gives aprox. 1.45V idle and aprox. 1.38V load (1.35-1.39).
> 
> Still, SVI2 TFN reads 170W.


This is the best AM4 board out there, you really don't need to be scared of high voltage spikes when keeping the LLC to level 2 and even up to level 4 is no problem for this board iic. I was on high LLC level before but i now realize it really doesn't need that much volts to be stable. At first i was at 1.375 vcore and i was stable, now with lower LLC level i get the same clocks at 1.344 minimum vcore and its also stable. It runs very cool too, rarely see higher than 60 c on all cores no matter what test. Fans are at idle at around 800 rpm and under full load they only spin at 1400 rpm and are pretty much inaudible.

But i digress,

Vcore is the voltage measured from the motherboard and CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) is the voltage measured from the CPU itself. The readout points are the voltage between motherboard and CPU iic.
If i am incorrect some will correct me.

Set your LLC to level 2 with same volts and report back what you get.


----------



## Frikencio

Ok my HWINFO64 was bad, restored it and now the values appear.



Regardless of LLC, my stable load voltage is around 1.37-1.38V.

I can reach that voltage with vdroop or with LLC, results and temps are the same.

I just read your post, I will try and do what you say but I would be VERY surprised to find my system stable with lower vcore. I will tell you the results.


----------



## Lanpirate

Everything was working great until yesterday. When I try to sleep, or shut down, the system turns off for 1 second, then turns back on again but I cant see anything. At this point, holding the power button won't even turn off the system. I have to turn off the PSU switch. As soon as I turn it back on the pc turns on right away without touching the power button. I saw a forum post here with the same problem and the motherboard was bad. Not sure what to do. I took the motherboard out of the case to try and rule out any case problems. Still the same issue. Tried running everything at stock settings in the bios (1403).
Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> This is the best AM4 board out there, you really don't need to be scared of high voltage spikes when keeping the LLC to level 2 and even up to level 4 is no problem for this board iic. I was on high LLC level before but i now realize it really doesn't need that much volts to be stable. At first i was at 1.375 vcore and i was stable, now with lower LLC level i get the same clocks at 1.344 minimum vcore and its also stable. It runs very cool too, rarely see higher than 60 c on all cores no matter what test. Fans are at idle at around 800 rpm and under full load they only spin at 1400 rpm and are pretty much inaudible.
> 
> But i digress,
> 
> Vcore is the voltage measured from the motherboard and CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) is the voltage measured from the CPU itself. The readout points are the voltage between motherboard and CPU iic.
> If i am incorrect some will correct me.
> 
> Set your LLC to level 2 with same volts and report back what you get.


You have to be kidding me.



Higher tiers of benchmark gives unstable results at this settings.



1.375V @ LLC2

(My stable setup is 1.38V @ LLC4)

Tested: 1.350V @LLC2 - Unstable
Tested: 1.375V @LLC2 - Unstable
Tested: 1.385V @LLC2 - Unstable
Tested: 1.385V @LLC3 - Unstable

Testing: 1.385V @LLC4 - Stable so far


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndehX*
> 
> Been through all that. Even bought new RAM recently. No difference. Apparently the manual is wrong though, 55 is supposed to be something to do with PCI-E bus or something.... Which means I have no clue what to even try to attempt to fix it.
> 
> I've even tried removing my M.2 SSD. No difference.


I got a 55 when changing timings on RAM. Bumped it up a notch and that's gone. Might be other things aswell tho...


----------



## lordzed83

@gubsterg

So last friday i upgraded to Titan. And now 1501 boots up better in windows atm running some tests. Even drivers seem to be better not blackscreening as much as 98pti did when on heavy load.

Ps. Uploaded my realbench score to leadorboard just after You hehe.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wysest*
> 
> Hey all. I'm using the b350f strix which is kind of similarish. I was wondering if any experienced ocer knew what I should do. I initially had hynix ram running at stock, was fine running 3.9GHz at 1.375 . Then I bought b die ram runs at 3200 MHz no problem. Mem test is good. But then I couldn't hold anything stable not even 1.3ishv 3.6GHz. So I removed the docp oc and manually entered in my timings and now its better , but when I stress test (1.3v @ 3.8Ghz) I get some lag that freezes the screen for a solid 10 seconds. Eventually it comes back to life and carries on like nothing happened. Happened 3-4 times in 4 hour occt test. Anyone have any ideas?


Certain sensor polling software will cause the freezing. Some examples are AIDA and NZXT's CAM. If you test your computer in Windows safe mode, it is likely that there will be no freezes. It could be caused by a problematic SuperIO design by Asus.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Certain sensor polling software will cause the freezing. Some examples are AIDA and NZXT's CAM. If you test your computer in Windows safe mode, it is likely that there will be no freezes. It could be caused by a problematic SuperIO design by Asus.


In my case it happens with IBT AVX it stalls and you cannot move the mouse (music still plays) and after some seconds you can move the mouse.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> In my case it happens with IBT AVX it stalls and you cannot move the mouse (music still plays) and after some seconds you can move the mouse.


I am referring to sensor polling software that would be running on your machine at the same time IBT AVX is running. Any type of "Linpack" stress test will demonstrate freezing.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> @gupsterg Nice you made it at 13312 on IBT.
> I've run it on my 3925MHz a few more times this week, holding up so far with no changes on 9920.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me again what you meant in your last post concerning IBT and it's use.
> I feel your pain and agree it is a tough one.
> I'm new with Y-Cruncher. Any recommended settings?
> 
> Also managed a 3+ hr run on P95 v28.1 FFT min/max 128 per The Stilt recommended
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one warmed up the place a tad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still searching for the time this weekend to try 1501. My son just picked up a 1600/C6H/3200FlairX and I'm guessing things may get busy here soon via the phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: for the record my LLC is also on Auto


You got a sweet rig chap







.

When on 3.9GHz 3466MHz The Stilt preset, I can't stabilize on newer UEFI IBT AVX custom 13312MB and Y-Cruncher. I can only stabilize P95, Custom x264, RealBench, AIDA64, [email protected], Memtest.

Say on UEFI 1501 Y-Cruncher will fail intermittently at varying time intervals, it could last 2hr or more and fail less than an hour. The same profile will last upto 7hrs on UEFI 1403-SP42M (+50mV / 1.075V / 1.375V).

IBT AVX custom 13312MB will fail within minutes on newer UEFI. I only have one 5 loop pass on UEFI 1501 and I'm using +100mV offset instead of the +75mV used on UEFI 1403-SP42M. SOC for both cases I use 1.1V, as IBT AVX as always shown a higher requirement of SOC compared with other tests on all CPUs I have used. On the older UEFI IBT AVX can be ran repeatedly without issue.

Now if I lower RAM clock and use newer UEFI it is a non issue. I have a 10 loop pass on IBT AVX custom 13312MB at +50mV / 1.075V / 1.375V.



I will perhaps revisit UEFI 9920 and 1501 today







.

Timur Born is also an avid IBT AVX user IIRC he's at 3.95GHz 3333MHz on his 1800X, any higher RAM is an issue in IBT AVX for him. From his, your and my tests I reckon ~3.9GHz CPU and 3333MHz - 3466MHz RAM is about as good as it gets on these chips if we go for the stability testing we are. Have you tried a higher CPU clock than 3.925GHz?

Y-Cruncher use the component stress tester, I knock out FFT test only as that doesn't tend to load CPU up by much, TBH BKT doesn't as well, but I still run that. The N64 test in that stress test is the hottest for me, even hotter than IBT AVX and P95 FFT 128K.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> @gubsterg
> 
> So last friday i upgraded to Titan. And now 1501 boots up better in windows atm running some tests. Even drivers seem to be better not blackscreening as much as 98pti did when on heavy load.
> 
> Ps. Uploaded my realbench score to leadorboard just after You hehe.


Nice







.

My result on RealBench leaderboard is pretty old, UEFI 0082







, I will have to update it














.


----------



## CmdrAlchemy

Hm I like this board,

Just started my build and its rock stable compared to by older Crosshair AM2+ board and Sabertooth 990FX.

AMD 1600x
GSkill Trident Z F4-3600C15D-16GTZ

Only issue was that DOCP profile for memory would not work.
But noticed that putting the memory to 3600, and some looser timings it would boot, then i tried to set stock timings and it would only boot when setting dram from 1.35 to 1.38 though it shows it running 1.39-1.4

Even tried the TPU overcklock and it booted perfectly with TPU II giving me 4000MHz on CPU and 3600 15-15-15-35 1T on memory.

One thing that i need though is sensors for Linux. Using it87 module gives me this;
Adapter: ISA adapter
in0: +0.59 V (min = +2.41 V, max = +2.42 V)
in1: +0.71 V (min = +0.58 V, max = +2.59 V)
in2: +2.01 V (min = +0.12 V, max = +0.63 V)
in3: +2.00 V (min = +2.60 V, max = +2.57 V)
in4: +0.58 V (min = +2.48 V, max = +2.06 V)
in5: +0.51 V (min = +1.95 V, max = +2.78 V)
in6: +0.97 V (min = +2.46 V, max = +2.27 V)
3VSB: +1.67 V (min = +2.67 V, max = +2.41 V)
Vbat: +1.55 V
+3.3V: +1.68 V
fan1: 1090 RPM (min = 18 RPM)
fan5: 3770 RPM (min = -1 RPM) ALARM
temp1: +29.0°C (low = +97.0°C, high = +127.0°C)
temp2: +29.0°C (low = -66.0°C, high = -9.0°C) sensor = Intel PECI
temp3: +30.0°C (low = +75.0°C, high = -85.0°C) sensor = thermistor
intrusion0: ALARM


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CmdrAlchemy*
> 
> Hm I like this board,
> 
> Just started my build and its rock stable compared to by older Crosshair AM2+ board and Sabertooth 990FX.
> 
> AMD 1600x
> GSkill Trident Z F4-3600C15D-16GTZ
> 
> Only issue was that DOCP profile for memory would not work.
> But noticed that putting the memory to 3600, and some looser timings it would boot, then i tried to set stock timings and it would only boot when setting dram from 1.35 to 1.38 though it shows it running 1.39-1.4
> 
> Even tried the TPU overcklock and it booted perfectly with TPU II giving me 4000MHz on CPU and 3600 15-15-15-35 1T on memory.
> 
> One thing that i need though is sensors for Linux. Using it87 module gives me this;
> Adapter: ISA adapter
> in0: +0.59 V (min = +2.41 V, max = +2.42 V)
> in1: +0.71 V (min = +0.58 V, max = +2.59 V)
> in2: +2.01 V (min = +0.12 V, max = +0.63 V)
> in3: +2.00 V (min = +2.60 V, max = +2.57 V)
> in4: +0.58 V (min = +2.48 V, max = +2.06 V)
> in5: +0.51 V (min = +1.95 V, max = +2.78 V)
> in6: +0.97 V (min = +2.46 V, max = +2.27 V)
> 3VSB: +1.67 V (min = +2.67 V, max = +2.41 V)
> Vbat: +1.55 V
> +3.3V: +1.68 V
> fan1: 1090 RPM (min = 18 RPM)
> fan5: 3770 RPM (min = -1 RPM) ALARM
> temp1: +29.0°C (low = +97.0°C, high = +127.0°C)
> temp2: +29.0°C (low = -66.0°C, high = -9.0°C) sensor = Intel PECI
> temp3: +30.0°C (low = +75.0°C, high = -85.0°C) sensor = thermistor
> intrusion0: ALARM


Heh heh. Good luck with that. We still don't have the proper interface to the C6H board's ITE8665 super I/O chip in kernel 4.13, according to Phoronix. Evidently, only those with properly executed NDAs get to see the information needed to write the interface.

There is a bastardized attempt to use a similar chip's characteristics to run under Ryzen. I compiled it under my present kernel (4.10.0-22) and I believe temp1 is one of the core sensors. However, with Ryzen, there could be offsets and scaling factors not accounted for.

See post 18632 and other later posts by Benus74. Visit https://github.com/groeck/it87. Let me know if you need some help with compiling (as I did).


----------



## majestynl

*Last test results on Bios version 1501 with Bench results / Screenshots!*

I'm done testing and tweaking 1501 for now. Definitely some changes to the settings i used in prev. bios versions.
Im using my own tweaked Mem timings. See below for settings. Pre-sets in bios are not working perfect for me. I get
errors in Memtest and some of them even dont boot (GD enabled). Eventually I also lowered my CPU Clocks from 4000mhz to 3975mhz. This gives me some better results with Tight timings on 1501 bios.

@gupsterg
IBT AVX custom ~13GB doesn't work for me! It gets frozen. One day it passes x loops then next day it crashes. I don't believe anymore in IBT on ryzen. Got to many different results on certain days / bios versions....







sorry ! And im also generating more heat with Aida64 then IBT!
*Again, this is just my opinion!

All other tests and real world usage are working perfect without any error!

_Edit: Im just still in doubt going back to prev bios versions.!_

*End Results:*

*CPU:* 3975Mhz @ 1.425v
*Mem:* 3466 / 14 14 14 28 42 1T @ 1.3875v
*RIG:* See signature 1800x

_For 4Ghz i need +0.875 offset on CPU and slightly more Ramvoltage_

*Stabilty tests:*

+3Hr Run Realbench stresstest max Ram
+4Hr Aida Stability test
x runs Y-cruncher
x runs IBT standard and high
+1000% Memtest
+8hr Intensive gaming @ 1440p
+14hr intensive transcoding / rendering / streaming
Several other bench and stress tests
_More then enough for me!_

*So below some screenshots and settings i used for people who are interested in this!:*

*Screenshot of Cinebench:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Best Cinebench run without Bias or Real-time process run*





_1 Screenshot while running 4ghz / Other one is when lowered to 3975mhz_



*Aida Benchmark Test:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




_
* This was one of my best Mem read. I do have a lot of different screenshots with slightly lower mem-reads but higher L3 Cache.
Dont trust to much on Aida. It reads always different on each run and even on different aida versions!_



*My Base bios tweaks what i use:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*OC Type:* Pstates
*CPU Clocks:* 3975mhz (for 4Ghz i need 0.0875 offset)
*Cpu Core offset:* + 0.075v
*Cpu Soc voltage:* 1.15v - LLC2 (can be lowered need testing)
*Dram + dram boot voltage:* 1.3875
*LLC Vcore:* Level 2
*PCIEX 16:* Gen 3
*MN2 Link mode:* Gen 3
*Post Delay time:* 0sec
*Blck Frequentie*: 100mhz
*Vrm Spread centrum:* disabled
*Core performance boost:* disabled
*ProDT:* 53.3 ohm
*Failcount:* 3
*CPU Power:* 130%
*Bankgroup Swap:* disabled
*Bankgroup SwapAlt:* enabled

*Pstates:*
FID: A0 = 4000mhz
DID: 8
VID: 20



*Memtimings:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Extra settings not included in RTC screenshot:

*GD*: Disabled
*Prodot:* 53.3Ohm
*Dram voltage*: 1.385
*VDDSOC:* 1.15v
*Bankgroupswap*: disabled
*BankgrouswapAlt:* enabled



_If peope need more info / screenshots just shoot (pm), i saved most of my notes and screenshots while reaching above end-results!_


----------



## 1M4TO

hello, im running BIOS 1403 is there any difference to the 1501?
also why 1501 it is not on the official download list webpage?


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1M4TO*
> 
> hello, im running BIOS 1403 is there any difference to the 1501?
> also why 1501 it is not on the official download list webpage?


1403 is a normal release while 1501 is a beta release


----------



## 1M4TO

alllright, thanks mate, do you suggest to try to update to beta?
im running 1700x @ 3.85ghz 1,3 (bios) with llc3 (hwinfo report 1.265 so i think i could work on it a little bit, not sure i can get 3.9 out of that voltage, didnt tried yet)
the ram (im runnins corsair hynix 5.39 runs at 3066 (boot at 3200 as well but i got some random freeze sometime so i went back on frequencies), with 1T and cl14.


----------



## gupsterg

@majestynl

Cheers chap for share of what went on







.

@The Sandman

Spurred on by your repeat success on UEFI 9920 I had to also take up the challenge again







.

1st 10x loop of IBT AVX custom 13312MB PASS



2nd 10x loop of IBT AVX custom 13312MB PASS



Posting these screenies makes it seem easy, it was not. I tried several iterations of setup, finally what yielded the pass was a change in ProcODT: 48Ω was used instead of 53.3Ω or 60Ω I have used in the past and on UEFI 1403-SP42M. I also increased VDIMM vs UEFI 1403-SP42M 1.4V instead of 1.385V. I shall now lower that but insignificant change if was needed, ProcODT change was key IMO.

I will continue testing.

@elmor

I believe I must take back that UEFI 9920 does not hold same OC as another UEFI, either I was using wrong ProcODT on other UEFIs or I need what I need on UEFI 9920 for reasons I can't explain.

@Mysticial

I will retest the differing versions of Y-Cruncher, I know this CPU with this OC can do 7hrs on v0.7.2.9469 and as the IBT AVX runs increase voltage needed for pass vs Y-Cruncher I can not see it as an issue. Thank you for your time before







.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> *Last test results on Bios version 1501 with Bench results / Screenshots!*
> 
> I'm done testing and tweaking 1501 for now. Definitely some changes to the settings i used in prev. bios versions.
> Im using my own tweaked Mem timings. See below for settings. Pre-sets in bios are not working perfect for me. I get
> errors in Memtest and some of them even dont boot (GD enabled). Eventually I also lowered my CPU Clocks from 4000mhz to 3975mhz. This gives me some better results with Tight timings on 1501 bios.
> 
> @gupsterg
> IBT AVX custom ~13GB doesn't work for me! It gets frozen. One day it passes x loops then next day it crashes. I don't believe anymore in IBT on ryzen. Got to many different results on certain days / bios versions....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry ! And im also generating more heat with Aida64 then IBT!
> *Again, this is just my opinion!
> 
> All other tests and real world usage are working perfect without any error!
> 
> _Edit: Im just still in doubt going back to prev bios versions.!_
> 
> *End Results:*
> 
> *CPU:* 3975Mhz @ 1.425v
> *Mem:* 3466 / 14 14 14 28 42 1T @ 1.3875v
> *RIG:* See signature 1800x
> 
> _For 4Ghz i need +0.875 offset on CPU and slightly more Ramvoltage_
> 
> *Stabilty tests:*
> 
> +3Hr Run Realbench stresstest max Ram
> +4Hr Aida Stability test
> x runs Y-cruncher
> x runs IBT standard and high
> +1000% Memtest
> +8hr Intensive gaming @ 1440p
> +14hr intensive transcoding / rendering / streaming
> Several other bench and stress tests
> _More then enough for me!_
> 
> *So below some screenshots and settings i used for people who are interested in this!:*
> 
> *Screenshot of Cinebench:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Best Cinebench run without Bias or Real-time process run*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _1 Screenshot while running 4ghz / Other one is when lowered to 3975mhz_
> 
> 
> 
> *Aida Benchmark Test:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> * This was one of my best Mem read. I do have a lot of different screenshots with slightly lower mem-reads but higher L3 Cache.
> Dont trust to much on Aida. It reads always different on each run and even on different aida versions!_
> 
> 
> 
> *My Base bios tweaks what i use:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *OC Type:* Pstates
> *CPU Clocks:* 3975mhz (for 4Ghz i need 0.0875 offset)
> *Cpu Core offset:* + 0.075v
> *Cpu Soc voltage:* 1.15v - LLC2 (can be lowered need testing)
> *Dram + dram boot voltage:* 1.3875
> *LLC Vcore:* Level 2
> *PCIEX 16:* Gen 3
> *MN2 Link mode:* Gen 3
> *Post Delay time:* 0sec
> *Blck Frequentie*: 100mhz
> *Vrm Spread centrum:* disabled
> *Core performance boost:* disabled
> *ProDT:* 53.3 ohm
> *Failcount:* 3
> *CPU Power:* 130%
> *Bankgroup Swap:* disabled
> *Bankgroup SwapAlt:* enabled
> 
> *Pstates:*
> FID: A0 = 4000mhz
> DID: 8
> VID: 20
> 
> 
> 
> *Memtimings:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extra settings not included in RTC screenshot:
> 
> *GD*: Disabled
> *Prodot:* 53.3Ohm
> *Dram voltage*: 1.385
> *VDDSOC:* 1.15v
> *Bankgroupswap*: disabled
> *BankgrouswapAlt:* enabled
> 
> 
> 
> _If peope need more info / screenshots just shoot (pm), i saved most of my notes and screenshots while reaching above end-results!_


Thnx for sharing! +rep for that. I too agree on IBT AVX, its a pretty old program which doesn't stress the system good enough to call it "stable" imo. I already established that when i was running my FX chip a while back. I would rather use AIDA64 than IBT AVX to be honest as they pull the same load but AIDA64 stresses the cache and RAM more.

I am done testing for a while now, i just want a stable high OC instead of tweaking for weeks or months with diminishing results in return. I don't know if you know this but as you are from the same country as me you probably do, but there was Gamma Racing Day at TT circuit Assen and i went there. Shot a lot of clips, 11 GB to be precise, so tomorrow i am going to test how fast this new ryzen platform is in Sony Vegas and perhaps Premiere Pro


----------



## Raspo

@elmor

Some problems with AIO bequiet silent loop 280 and 1501 here.
Sometimes the RPM falling down to ~700, which isn't good for this model.
No changes to default.
No problems in older Version with that.


----------



## Fright

ATM I'm on BIOS 9920 and still getting the cold-boot bug after full power removal. When will this mess gets finally a fix? It is annoying as hell and I'm certain it damages other equipment or at least degrades it's lifetime noticeable.

@elmor

Edit: Or is the BIOS 0003 the way to go? An answer would be much appreciated, thx in advance.


----------



## tarot

ok found something interesting out.
i upgraded to 1501 was running 3466 on the ram and all good with the stilt or the other setup but over 3.9 needed to much juice so back to 3.9 auto llc auto volts keeps it under 60 mostly but around 65 with ibt so all good.
all the tests were good except realbench 2.54....the tests there were fine apart from image editing.
i was getting half the score and it was lagging enough to see the watermark, i was getting 160k but now 80k to 405k.....super weird
dropped to 3200 xmp/docp same thing (other benches actually were better at 3200 that 3466 so i left it there.

now i tried removing redoing graphics drivers thinking the fury x had something to do wioth it...nop
tried a million things looked at a million sites and then stumbled(should have looked first) at the rog realbench forum.

found an entry where asus sonic studio was causing it.....wait....what....how does an audio app screw up ram...pffft...but i had tried everything so decided to ditch it and radar as well for good measure.
and....
voila problem fixed.

https://rog.asus.com/realbench/show_comment.php?id=20488

i am now only a few points behind the highest k17 and on the second page of the leaderboard so happy with that









now...
brainiacs....why is this happening and has anyone else noticed it or want to test it?









oh P.S
stability wise ibt avx is a killer for me but not as vicious as handbrake, if i encode a HD dvd rip(yes they do exist







) 1080p fast if the overclock is bad then it will crash or code 8 reboot whereas it passed everything else including ibt avx....so yeah might want to throw that in the bag of tricks


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx for sharing! +rep for that. I too agree on IBT AVX, its a pretty old program which doesn't stress the system good enough to call it "stable" imo. I already established that when i was running my FX chip a while back. I would rather use AIDA64 than IBT AVX to be honest as they pull the same load but AIDA64 stresses the cache and RAM more.
> 
> I am done testing for a while now, i just want a stable high OC instead of tweaking for weeks or months with diminishing results in return. I don't know if you know this but as you are from the same country as me you probably do, but there was Gamma Racing Day at TT circuit Assen and i went there. Shot a lot of clips, 11 GB to be precise, so tomorrow i am going to test how fast this new ryzen platform is in Sony Vegas and perhaps Premiere Pro


What LLC are you using?


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> ok found something interesting out.
> i upgraded to 1501 was running 3466 on the ram and all good with the stilt or the other setup but over 3.9 needed to much juice so back to 3.9 auto llc auto volts keeps it under 60 mostly but around 65 with ibt so all good.
> all the tests were good except realbench 2.54....the tests there were fine apart from image editing.
> i was getting half the score and it was lagging enough to see the watermark, i was getting 160k but now 80k to 405k.....super weird
> dropped to 3200 xmp/docp same thing (other benches actually were better at 3200 that 3466 so i left it there.
> 
> now i tried removing redoing graphics drivers thinking the fury x had something to do wioth it...nop
> tried a million things looked at a million sites and then stumbled(should have looked first) at the rog realbench forum.
> 
> found an entry where asus sonic studio was causing it.....wait....what....how does an audio app screw up ram...pffft...but i had tried everything so decided to ditch it and radar as well for good measure.
> and....
> voila problem fixed.
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/realbench/show_comment.php?id=20488
> 
> i am now only a few points behind the highest k17 and on the second page of the leaderboard so happy with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now...
> brainiacs....why is this happening and has anyone else noticed it or want to test it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh P.S
> stability wise ibt avx is a killer for me but not as vicious as handbrake, if i encode a HD dvd rip(yes they do exist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) 1080p fast if the overclock is bad then it will crash or code 8 reboot whereas it passed everything else including ibt avx....so yeah might want to throw that in the bag of tricks


Oh boy you are right , disabled the Sonic Studio 3 and Realbench stoped having the random 4 - 5 freezes i was getting. I was also getting 4 to 5 sec freezes on OCCT Linpac AVX test and now its perfect.

Thanks alot man , hope someone at Asus sees this test this out .


----------



## aquaraider11

Hello, so my problem is as follows. I currently run 4x16 kit of 3600 rated trident-z rgb samsung b-die at 2933.

Settings i have changed to get that:
DRAM freq 2933
Dram voltage 1.35 (it worked somewhat with 1.2)

Everything else at auto.

I want to get above 3200, and i can boot at 3200 with following

DRAM Freq 3200
DRAM voltage 1.35-1.4
SOC voltage 1-1.1
ProcODT 60 or 68 (cant remember)

And the magic setting that allowed me to boot past 3000 is ProcODT

I cant get 3200 to be stable even going at:

DRAM voltage: 1.45
SOC voltage: 1.175
ProcODT: Any (don't know witch direction is stabler XD, but not going below 40 or above 68 (tried 80 once not helpping AFAIR))

Is there another magick button that allows me to get stable at 3200+?


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aquaraider11*
> 
> Hello, so my problem is as follows. I currently run 4x16 kit of 3600 rated trident-z rgb samsung b-die at 2933.
> 
> Settings i have changed to get that:
> DRAM freq 2933
> Dram voltage 1.35 (it worked somewhat with 1.2)
> 
> Everything else at auto.
> 
> I want to get above 3200, and i can boot at 3200 with following
> 
> DRAM Freq 3200
> DRAM voltage 1.35-1.4
> SOC voltage 1-1.1
> ProcODT 60 or 68 (cant remember)
> 
> And the magic setting that allowed me to boot past 3000 is ProcODT
> 
> I cant get 3200 to be stable even going at:
> 
> DRAM voltage: 1.45
> SOC voltage: 1.175
> ProcODT: Any (don't know witch direction is stabler XD, but not going below 40 or above 68 (tried 80 once not helpping AFAIR))
> 
> Is there another magick button that allows me to get stable at 3200+?


i think you will be trying to push a truckload of crap up a hill with a very small spoon with that setup.

what you have is about as hard as it gets.
first thing i would do is make sure geardown is off and set 2T and enable bankgroup are both on.
i would only go to 1.4 at most with the ram and loosen the timings from stock a touch.

give the memory controller a fighting chance.
force soc to 1.15 i,m not sure higher would help much.

that's my opinion and i am by no means the sharpest tack in this box


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Spurred on by your repeat success on UEFI 9920 I had to also take up the challenge again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1st 10x loop of IBT AVX custom 13312MB PASS
> 
> Sure is some crazy Vcore (1.35 with .06875 in Bios) showing CPUZ. Sorry haven't had time to read link on topic yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd 10x loop of IBT AVX custom 13312MB PASS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posting these screenies makes it seem easy, it was not. I tried several iterations of setup, finally what yielded the pass was a change in ProcODT: 48Ω was used instead of 53.3Ω or 60Ω I have used in the past and on UEFI 1403-SP42M. I also increased VDIMM vs UEFI 1403-SP42M 1.4V instead of 1.385V. I shall now lower that but insignificant change if was needed, ProcODT change was key IMO.
> 
> I will continue testing.
> .


I started searching for my previous y-cruncher results (unsuccessfully







) and decided to re-run.
1st attempt failed at a point after 6th iteration. Checked settings and found ProcODT set to auto.
Changed to 60 and issue solved and flew through 10 iterations (2 1/2 hrs)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Ran IBT 13312 again


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







and also checked AIDA64 mem bench again


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







This entire past week went real smooth on 9920 other than the slow cold boot thing and than this after running some Handbrake











This is going to be my base clock. I have tried only halfheartedly at higher clocks so far and wanted something at least half stable to go from.
I'm happy at the moment (after tonight).

Not trying to start anything with this but for those claiming IBT is not a good test I must ask.
If your system is stable should it not run/pass even an "old" stress test?

It was this same way in the FX days of not that long ago.
No one is claiming it to be the Test of Tests here. Only one kept in the arsenal. IMHO starting with IBT makes most of the rest easier.

I've said it before, this chip is reminding me so much of my 9590 and how sensitive it was it makes my head







:


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aquaraider11*
> 
> Hello, so my problem is as follows. I currently run 4x16 kit of 3600 rated trident-z rgb samsung b-die at 2933.
> 
> Settings i have changed to get that:
> DRAM freq 2933
> Dram voltage 1.35 (it worked somewhat with 1.2)
> 
> Everything else at auto.
> 
> I want to get above 3200, and i can boot at 3200 with following
> 
> DRAM Freq 3200
> DRAM voltage 1.35-1.4
> SOC voltage 1-1.1
> ProcODT 60 or 68 (cant remember)
> 
> And the magic setting that allowed me to boot past 3000 is ProcODT
> 
> I cant get 3200 to be stable even going at:
> 
> DRAM voltage: 1.45
> SOC voltage: 1.175
> ProcODT: Any (don't know witch direction is stabler XD, but not going below 40 or above 68 (tried 80 once not helpping AFAIR))
> 
> Is there another magick button that allows me to get stable at 3200+?


Yes, VTTDDR may need to be set manually.
VTTDDR which controls signal termination on RAM side can be as important as ProcODT which is signal termination on the CPU side.
Here is example of me trying various RAM voltages with VTTDDR on Auto - no POST. Set manually - POSTs fine. My set is 4x8.
VTTDDR suggested range between VDDR/2 and VDDR/2+0.01.


----------



## aquaraider11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> Yes, VTTDDR may need to be set manually.
> VTTDDR which controls signal termination on RAM side can be as important as ProcODT which is signal termination on the CPU side.
> Here is example of me trying various RAM voltages with VTTDDR on Auto - no POST. Set manually - POSTs fine. My set is 4x8.
> VTTDDR suggested range between VDDR/2 and VDDR/2+0.01.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> i think you will be trying to push a truckload of crap up a hill with a very small spoon with that setup.
> 
> what you have is about as hard as it gets.
> first thing i would do is make sure geardown is off and set 2T and enable bankgroup are both on.
> i would only go to 1.4 at most with the ram and loosen the timings from stock a touch.
> 
> give the memory controller a fighting chance.
> force soc to 1.15 i,m not sure higher would help much.
> 
> that's my opinion and i am by no means the sharpest tack in this box


Thanks ill try your tips!

And couple follow up questions!

1. Why 1.4 max? Something to do with amount of ram or jus in general 1.4 max
2. Where can i find "enable bankgroup"
3. can someone link to, or explain 2T and 1T and 1 and 2 sided memory and all that stuff?
Quote:


> trying to push a truckload of crap up a hill with a very small spoon...


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aquaraider11*
> 
> Thanks ill try your tips!
> 
> And couple follow up questions!
> 
> 1. Why 1.4 max? Something to do with amount of ram or jus in general 1.4 max
> 2. Where can i find "enable bankgroup"
> 3. can someone link to, or explain 2T and 1T and 1 and 2 sided memory and all that stuff?


ok my thought is over 1.4 for long term is not overly healthy(but that is me not based on any scientific evidence whatsoever) a lot of people run 1.45 to 1.5 happily depending on the chips...Samsung b die for example are supposed to handle higher volts a lot better.
also more ram volt=more heat, higher the frequency bigger strain on the memory controller a zen type balnce must be reached...see what i did there...









so it isn't a max it's just a soft max i have imposed on myself.
as for 1t 2t it is supposed to be faster for single rank ram 1t but in all my tests there is pretty much no difference for me so the safe setting is 2t especially with your layout.
as for where i cannot remember off the top of my head i know some like geardown are in the dram timing page near the bottom but the others are in the section you go to to get to the pstates menu....i,ll let someone smarter than me have that one









i,d take a screenshot but i,m encoding at the moment









oh and P.S again is there any software to read the vttddr voltages, either i am missing something or it hasn't been mentioned or does not exist


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

I want RAID 0 2x3TB Seagate DM001 202MB/186MB + I have 2TB add. HDD and 2xSSD is this will be working OK on my MOBO?
Or we need to wait for some BIOS updates.

And i want to have some M.2 1TB NVme as Startup/System

If anyone have similar setup, please review


----------



## aquaraider11

If its space you need, don't raid them, if its the speed still don't raid them XD

My setup is as follows
1Tb samsung NVME M.2 as
>boot drive (750~Gb)
>Cache partition (with primocache)

2x 3Tb WD hard drives in mirror using the cache partition as cache (fast AF)

3x Crusial SSD 500Gb
>2x as windows game partitions / fast storage
>1x as linux Dualboot drive.

So i am testing Software called PrimoCache and results are... not here yet.

So i have pretty similar system, but no raid as i have faster method if i / primocache can get the cache hitrate up.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> ok found something interesting out.
> i upgraded to 1501 was running 3466 on the ram and all good with the stilt or the other setup but over 3.9 needed to much juice so back to 3.9 auto llc auto volts keeps it under 60 mostly but around 65 with ibt so all good.
> all the tests were good except realbench 2.54....the tests there were fine apart from image editing.
> i was getting half the score and it was lagging enough to see the watermark, i was getting 160k but now 80k to 405k.....super weird
> dropped to 3200 xmp/docp same thing (other benches actually were better at 3200 that 3466 so i left it there.
> 
> now i tried removing redoing graphics drivers thinking the fury x had something to do wioth it...nop
> tried a million things looked at a million sites and then stumbled(should have looked first) at the rog realbench forum.
> 
> found an entry where asus sonic studio was causing it.....wait....what....how does an audio app screw up ram...pffft...but i had tried everything so decided to ditch it and radar as well for good measure.
> and....
> voila problem fixed.
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/realbench/show_comment.php?id=20488
> 
> i am now only a few points behind the highest k17 and on the second page of the leaderboard so happy with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now...
> brainiacs....why is this happening and has anyone else noticed it or want to test it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh P.S
> stability wise ibt avx is a killer for me but not as vicious as handbrake, if i encode a HD dvd rip(yes they do exist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) 1080p fast if the overclock is bad then it will crash or code 8 reboot whereas it passed everything else including ibt avx....so yeah might want to throw that in the bag of tricks


That is weird indeed man, nice find!









Although i don't have problems like you described i do had problems with ALsuite 3. That is the most stupid software i ever used to be honest, it causes a lot of issues especially fan controlling. I had the same on my FX system that suddenly my fans would ramp up for no reason at all and when it feels like it it turns the fans and if you have an water pump connected completely off no matter the setting. It took me several thermal shutdowns and Windows corruptions to discover that ALsuite was causing this.. I tried to remove it but its deeply embedded in Windows and you need to use special software like revo uninstalled to completely get rid of it.

Its a good idea to look at processes in task manager because most of my performance issues were solved by carefully removing the processes that are eating memory or CPU resources. Last Friday i discovered that it was Acronis True image software that is causing low IOPS Of my SSD, never knew it was running in the back ground.. I was getting around 100 K IOPS but now i am around 250 K where it should be..I learned that the lesser software the better, especially on Windows 10. Controlling software from any kind are a mess and cause more problems than it solves.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> What LLC are you using?


I am now at level 2 as it works the best for me so far.


----------



## Clukos

Some ram dimms apparently don't like voltage above 1.4 and become unstable, I've read/heard several times that up to 1.5 is safe for 24/7 for B-die memory, I keep it at 1.45 just to be sure. My dimms rarely read above 45C with that voltage.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aquaraider11*
> 
> If its space you need, don't raid them, if its the speed still don't raid them XD
> 
> My setup is as follows
> 1Tb samsung NVME M.2 as
> >boot drive (750~Gb)
> >Cache partition (with primocache)
> 
> 2x 3Tb WD hard drives in mirror using the cache partition as cache (fast AF)
> 
> 3x Crusial SSD 500Gb
> >2x as windows game partitions / fast storage
> >1x as linux Dualboot drive.
> 
> So i am testing Software called PrimoCache and results are... not here yet.
> 
> So i have pretty similar system, but no raid as i have faster method if i / primocache can get the cache hitrate up.


P-cache here also







-> 90days freee (maby i will buy this when it gets non-Beta stage







)
Yes Performance is here also.

Now im waiting for some good Q 32GB RAM 3600 CL14







2x16
Sam 950 Pro 512GB SATA6
SanDisk 128GB Ext SATA6
1x 3TB Baracuda SATA6
1x 2TB IronWolf SATA6

2x750 SATA3 Samie F1 (removable 4 SmarTV now, replaced by 3TB fast HDD)

Cache from RAM and from Sandisk 14GB -> YES it's fast
Im considering some good Q M.2 NVMe 1TB or 512GB







(2GB/1GB or 3.2GB/1.8GB lolZ)


----------



## datspike

Guys, I have a question about memory overclocking.
What can help stabilize IMC random errors besides vsoc voltage?
Sometimes I can run HCI memtest to 400% error-free, sometimes it gets errors around 200%.
GSAT (which isolates RAM errors only) by the way does not detect errors up to 2h, so the problem is the IMC I think.

Edit: I'm already running 1.1 vsoc for 3200Mhz


Spoiler: RTC







Upd. 1.05v Vsoc seems more stable.


----------



## aquaraider11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> Yes, VTTDDR may need to be set manually.


Thanks Your magic button works!

23~ minutes of aida64 no errors, will test further later but stabler than ever thus far








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> Cache from RAM


Why do you think i have 64 gigs of ram? XD


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aquaraider11*
> 
> Why do you think i have 64 gigs of ram? XD


Please update your RIG


----------



## RossiOCUK

Remind me again, 1800X on BIOS 9945. SenseMI Skew on still?


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datspike*
> 
> Guys, I have a question about memory overclocking.
> What can help stabilize IMC random errors besides vsoc voltage?
> Sometimes I can run HCI memtest to 400% error-free, sometimes it gets errors around 200%.
> GSAT (which isolates RAM errors only) by the way does not detect errors up to 2h, so the problem is the IMC I think.
> 
> Edit: I'm already running 1.1 vsoc for 3200Mhz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: RTC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upd. 1.05v Vsoc seems more stable.


Finding the right CAD Bus settings and the Rtt ("RZQ") settings are what worked for me. I got my information of that following what @Ramad was doing with his setup since our memories are very similar except for rated speed.

The result was stable memory with the chip hot or cold at 3200 mhz and 1.03 SOC and 1.35 DRAM. The only way I was able to stabilize prior to that was with 1.425 or so on DRAM, and 1.15 on SOC. Getting those other settings tuned made a surprising difference to voltage requirements and stability. These settings work with both with my original 1700 non-X and my later 1800X.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RossiOCUK*
> 
> Remind me again, 1800X on BIOS 9945. SenseMI Skew on still?


[Auto] = Enabled


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> [Auto] = Enabled


Cheers, and it should be kept as such?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RossiOCUK*
> 
> Cheers, and it should be kept as such?


I found with non X and X CPU using disabled was best. But I have yet to use a UEFI older than 1403 on X CPU.


----------



## Firefreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Finding the right CAD Bus settings and the Rtt ("RZQ") settings are what worked for me. I got my information of that following what @Ramad was doing with his setup since our memories are very similar except for rated speed.
> 
> The result was stable memory with the chip hot or cold at 3200 mhz and 1.03 SOC and 1.35 DRAM. The only way I was able to stabilize prior to that was with 1.425 or so on DRAM, and 1.15 on SOC. Getting those other settings tuned made a surprising difference to voltage requirements and stability. These settings work with both with my original 1700 non-X and my later 1800X.


How do you suggest going about testing these values?

RZQ or CAD settings together is going to create alot of testcases needing to be tested.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firefreak*
> 
> How do you suggest going about testing these values?
> 
> RZQ or CAD settings together is going to create alot of testcases needing to be tested.


This will sound harsh, but: there are no easy answers, lol.

So you have two choices:

1. Exactly as you said, try all permutations and experiment until you find the best result.
2. Search this thread for folks who have similar memory to yours and start with their settings.

That second one is daunting considering the size of this thread. However, the payoffs are tremendous for the investment of your time and it will likely be considerably less time than set/reboot/set/reboot lather-rinse-repeat that is involved with blue-sky testing.

There are folks here both technically inclined enough to make starting suppositions, as well as patient and dogged enough to stay with the long testing that is required. Heck, if settings "seem" stable, the hours of stress testing needed to truly validate are time consuming to the max.

So, if you came here for someone to simply tell you what to do, you're going to be disappointed. But I do encourage you to use the information and folks here who really know what they're talking about to guide you once you get started. This board is a TREMENDOUS resource and I can't state that strongly enough.

I spend more time reading than writing because, engineer though I am, I am humbled by the knowledge and dedication of these enthusiasts.

Good luck.


----------



## Firefreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> This will sound harsh, but: there are no easy answers, lol.
> 
> So you have two choices:
> 
> 1. Exactly as you said, try all permutations and experiment until you find the best result.
> 2. Search this thread for folks who have similar memory to yours and start with their settings.
> 
> That second one is daunting considering the size of this thread. However, the payoffs are tremendous for the investment of your time and it will likely be considerably less time than set/reboot/set/reboot lather-rinse-repeat that is involved with blue-sky testing.
> 
> There are folks here both technically inclined enough to make starting suppositions, as well as patient and dogged enough to stay with the long testing that is required. Heck, if settings "seem" stable, the hours of stress testing needed to truly validate are time consuming to the max.
> 
> So, if you came here for someone to simply tell you what to do, you're going to be disappointed. But I do encourage you to use the information and folks here who really know what they're talking about to guide you once you get started. This board is a TREMENDOUS resource and I can't state that strongly enough.
> 
> I spend more time reading than writing because, engineer though I am, I am humbled by the knowledge and dedication of these enthusiasts.
> 
> Good luck.


I apperciate the answer. I've been trying to keep up with this thread but it's growing fast.

I used to love this kind of tweaking and testing but at the moment there is just no time for it.

I guess I was just looking for something like, start with RZQ 3 or similar, as we have limits for VCORE etc, maybe there is similar reasonable limits to RZQ and CAD settings. Limiting the amount of testcases needed to find a good one.









I have the Corsair 3200 2x16 CL16 CMX kit with sammy B-dies DualRank. Sadly not many of us around.


----------



## MynRich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firefreak*
> 
> I apperciate the answer. I've been trying to keep up with this thread but it's growing fast.
> 
> I used to love this kind of tweaking and testing but at the moment there is just no time for it.
> 
> I guess I was just looking for something like, start with RZQ 3 or similar, as we have limits for VCORE etc, maybe there is similar reasonable limits to RZQ and CAD settings. Limiting the amount of testcases needed to find a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Corsair 3200 2x16 CL16 CMX kit with sammy B-dies DualRank. Sadly not many of us around.


Try having a team group 2x8 kit that's 1/50 as it was a special edition. Seemed like a good idea at the time... lol ?


----------



## Timur Born

In order to reach the same latencies as 3333-C14 I would have to go up to 3570-C15. Unfortunately it doesn't seem that this is HCI stable. So instead I tightened some of the sub-timings even more, not knowing yet if it makes any difference, though.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firefreak*
> 
> I apperciate the answer. I've been trying to keep up with this thread but it's growing fast.
> 
> I used to love this kind of tweaking and testing but at the moment there is just no time for it.
> 
> I guess I was just looking for something like, start with RZQ 3 or similar, as we have limits for VCORE etc, maybe there is similar reasonable limits to RZQ and CAD settings. Limiting the amount of testcases needed to find a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Corsair 3200 2x16 CL16 CMX kit with sammy B-dies DualRank. Sadly not many of us around.


Okay, that's interesting. Are you sure they are B-die? Many of those Corsair 3200 kits are E-die or D-die.

That being said, there's a lot of B-die info on here and some of the settings may be similar to the Samsung E-die settings used by some of us. I'll reboot and save my current settings (running on BIOS 9920) for you and post them here. Maybe you can start with those and proceed from there.

For a start, I'm using ProcODT of 60, and CAD bus is set to 20, 20, 40, 60. There is some interaction between these settings and the "optimal" ProcODT it appears, or at least that's how my Corsair kit shook out. I lowered mine from the 68.6 ohms to 60 ohms to get the final stability.

The best benefit was being able to lower the DRAM voltage to its rated 1.35 volts. Couldn't do that and be stable prior to these tweaks.

RttNom is I believe RZQ/1 and the other two are RZQ/3.

Should give you a starting point at least. Full settings later.

EDIT: Yes, they must be dual rank B's you have. My 8 gig sticks (2x8 for 16 total) are dual rank with the lower density E-die. So being dual rank with the B-die for 2x16 makes perfect sense.


----------



## Firefreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Okay, that's interesting. Are you sure they are B-die? Many of those Corsair 3200 kits are E-die or D-die.
> 
> That being said, there's a lot of B-die info on here and some of the settings may be similar to the Samsung E-die settings used by some of us. I'll reboot and save my current settings (running on BIOS 9920) for you and post them here. Maybe you can start with those and proceed from there.
> 
> For a start, I'm using ProcODT of 60, and CAD bus is set to 20, 20, 40, 60. There is some interaction between these settings and the "optimal" ProcODT it appears, or at least that's how my Corsair kit shook out. I lowered mine from the 68.6 ohms to 60 ohms to get the final stability.
> 
> The best benefit was being able to lower the DRAM voltage to its rated 1.35 volts. Couldn't do that and be stable prior to these tweaks.
> 
> RttNom is I believe RZQ/1 and the other two are RZQ/3.
> 
> Should give you a starting point at least. Full settings later.


Typhoon burner says Samsung B-Die Dual Rank. Corsair confirmed v4.31 is B-die if I remember correctly.

ProcODT needs to be 96Ohm for me to boot at all. No other setting boots.

The Single Rank settings for B-die sadly does not work at all for me. E-die settings does not work either.

3066Mhz is fully stable but 3200 fails Memtest quickly no matter what SOC, VCORE or VDDR voltage. Which leads me to believe one of these other settings would result in a stable 3200 setting.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aquaraider11*
> 
> If its space you need, don't raid them, if its the speed still don't raid them XD
> 
> My setup is as follows
> 1Tb samsung NVME M.2 as
> >boot drive (750~Gb)
> >Cache partition (with primocache)
> 
> 2x 3Tb WD hard drives in mirror using the cache partition as cache (fast AF)
> 
> 3x Crusial SSD 500Gb
> >2x as windows game partitions / fast storage
> >1x as linux Dualboot drive.
> 
> So i am testing Software called PrimoCache and results are... not here yet.
> 
> So i have pretty similar system, but no raid as i have faster method if i / primocache can get the cache hitrate up.


I am actually testing with Software RAID from within WIndows 10.

Setup is:



And speeds are:


----------



## gupsterg

@The Stilt

Is stock VDDP supposed to be 900mV? ie value in Extreme Tweaker > Tweakers Paradise

Reducing [Auto] to 900mV is helping with higher RAM MHz stability in IBT AVX custom 13312MB. I recall you mentioning to reduce it recently and Timur Born on his 1800X also does a value change from [Auto] to 960mV.


----------



## CrazyElement

I got a question is it normal , that whenever I try to boot my pc after the electricity cuts out, to restart itselfs 2 times before boot?

This is happening only when the pc is left w/o any electricity.


----------



## gupsterg

Nothing to worry about, normal.


----------



## MynRich

Any starting points on CAD Bus for 1dpc single rank b die that the stilt said was "UHQ"?? Anyone? 30Ohms across the board gives memory copying errors is HCI every time


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Nothing to worry about, normal.


I'll fix this for you

"Nothing to worry about, normal for this piece of crap platform. Abnormal for any other build I have ever had"


----------



## datspike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Finding the right CAD Bus settings and the Rtt ("RZQ") settings are what worked for me. I got my information of that following what @Ramad was doing with his setup since our memories are very similar except for rated speed.
> 
> The result was stable memory with the chip hot or cold at 3200 mhz and 1.03 SOC and 1.35 DRAM. The only way I was able to stabilize prior to that was with 1.425 or so on DRAM, and 1.15 on SOC. Getting those other settings tuned made a surprising difference to voltage requirements and stability. These settings work with both with my original 1700 non-X and my later 1800X.


Yeah, I know about the Rtt configuration.It also helped me lower the Vsoc it seems, actually now lower Vsoc is more stable it seems. Not quite sure yet tho, I need to do more testing


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Hi, can't get downclock my cpu, always stays at 4000ghz and voltage 1.33v, power plans doesn't change nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before on power plan costumization was processor power management where you can set %, that always fixed my downclocking problems, but now i have just Maximum processor frequency...


Here how it should be, om my other windows 

quote myself


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @majestynl
> 
> Cheers chap for share of what went on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> @The Sandman
> 
> Spurred on by your repeat success on UEFI 9920 I had to also take up the challenge again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 1st 10x loop of IBT AVX custom 13312MB PASS
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd 10x loop of IBT AVX custom 13312MB PASS
> 
> 
> 
> Posting these screenies makes it seem easy, it was not. I tried several iterations of setup, finally what yielded the pass was a change in ProcODT: 48Ω was used instead of 53.3Ω or 60Ω I have used in the past and on UEFI 1403-SP42M. I also increased VDIMM vs UEFI 1403-SP42M 1.4V instead of 1.385V. I shall now lower that but insignificant change if was needed, ProcODT change was key IMO.
> 
> I will continue testing.
> 
> @elmor
> 
> I believe I must take back that UEFI 9920 does not hold same OC as another UEFI, either I was using wrong ProcODT on other UEFIs or I need what I need on UEFI 9920 for reasons I can't explain.
> 
> @Mysticial
> 
> I will retest the differing versions of Y-Cruncher, I know this CPU with this OC can do 7hrs on v0.7.2.9469 and as the IBT AVX runs increase voltage needed for pass vs Y-Cruncher I can not see it as an issue. Thank you for your time before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


NP Mate!

If Stilt can answer your question about VDDP i could give a last shot on IBT AVX Custom.

So VDDP and ProcODT: 48Ω did the trick with your setup?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> I got a question is it normal , that whenever I try to boot my pc after the electricity cuts out, to restart itselfs 2 times before boot?
> 
> This is happening only when the pc is left w/o any electricity.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Nothing to worry about, normal.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> I'll fix this for you
> 
> "Nothing to worry about, normal for this piece of crap platform. Abnormal for any other build I have ever had"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

My Asus P5K Premium Black Pearl owned since launch and used still to date does one power up and down, then posts. This is regardless if PSU has active power or not prior to post. The only time it does not do 2 post is on just a restart/reset when powered.

My Asus Maximus VII Ranger which is not a high end board, OC's like a bitach, will do 2 posts if power is removed from PSU prior to post, if PSU has active power prior to post it does not.

I have not had a non Asus board in ages, yes done some builds for family members/friends with other boards but really never looked into how they post TBH, but I will next time.

So my C6H does exactly what my M7R does, one is AMD board and another Intel, so Intel does also need this extra training when posting from where PSU has had no power.

@Timur Born

You may recall in the past you mentioned VDDP has increased in later UEFIs. I had not noticed and as I didn't need to change it, I left. It has definitely risen on the [Auto] setting between older and newer UEFI.

*Upto UEFI 1201 [Auto] is 900mV* IMO, as I have ProbeIt point measurements of ~916mV for several R7 1700 at stock and OC'd.



*After UEFI 9943 it is ~975mV*.



The average figure of DRAM, VDDP and 1.8 PLL in HWINFO pretty much matches what is set in UEFI on my mobo.

Now I can show several screenies of issues on 9920 and 1501 of trying to get 3466MHz stable with 3.9GHz in IBT AVX custom 13312MB. Now on UEFI 1403-SP42M the profile that is repeat passable in past testing I used the VDDP value you use 960mV, *if I revert to [Auto] the profile fails and VDDP is higher*.

Now since yesterday I couldn't get 3.9GHz 3466MHz The Stilt preset stable in IBT AVX custom 13312MB. I can today







, VDDP of 900mV has allowed that







.





I am still using +75mV offset, 1.1V SOC, but VDIMM 1.4V currently as gotta so if can tune that down like when on 1403-SP42M.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> NP Mate!
> 
> If Stilt can answer your question about VDDP i could give a last shot on IBT AVX Custom.
> 
> So VDDP and ProcODT: 48Ω did the trick with your setup?


*I am convinced stock VDDP should be 900mV







.*

On 9920 VDDP 960mV ProcODT: 48Ω VDIMM: 1.4V was must to get IBT AVX pass. But using ProcODT: 48Ω leads to intermittent post issues. So we do need 53.3Ω or 60Ω for Samsung B Die 1DPC SR IMO.

On 1501 I am using 53.3Ω and VDDP 900mV is needed, 960mV is too high and leads to failure in IBT AVX, so is [Auto] (~975mV IMO). My settings for 3.9GHz 3466MHz The Stilt on UEFI 1501.

1501_X_3.9_3466SV_setting.txt 19k .txt file


AMD CBS edits from default:-

i) Global C-States: Enabled, PState 0 3.9GHz
ii) BGS: Disabled, BGSA: Enabled, Fail_CNT: 3 (not had Q-Code: F9 on UEFI 1501 yet but set fail count anyway).


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firefreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> This will sound harsh, but: there are no easy answers, lol.
> 
> So you have two choices:
> 
> 1. Exactly as you said, try all permutations and experiment until you find the best result.
> 2. Search this thread for folks who have similar memory to yours and start with their settings.
> 
> That second one is daunting considering the size of this thread. However, the payoffs are tremendous for the investment of your time and it will likely be considerably less time than set/reboot/set/reboot lather-rinse-repeat that is involved with blue-sky testing.
> 
> There are folks here both technically inclined enough to make starting suppositions, as well as patient and dogged enough to stay with the long testing that is required. Heck, if settings "seem" stable, the hours of stress testing needed to truly validate are time consuming to the max.
> 
> So, if you came here for someone to simply tell you what to do, you're going to be disappointed. But I do encourage you to use the information and folks here who really know what they're talking about to guide you once you get started. This board is a TREMENDOUS resource and I can't state that strongly enough.
> 
> I spend more time reading than writing because, engineer though I am, I am humbled by the knowledge and dedication of these enthusiasts.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> I apperciate the answer. I've been trying to keep up with this thread but it's growing fast.
> 
> I used to love this kind of tweaking and testing but at the moment there is just no time for it.
> 
> I guess I was just looking for something like, start with RZQ 3 or similar, as we have limits for VCORE etc, maybe there is similar reasonable limits to RZQ and CAD settings. Limiting the amount of testcases needed to find a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Corsair 3200 2x16 CL16 CMX kit with sammy B-dies DualRank. Sadly not many of us around.
Click to expand...

I suggest reading every message that Ramad has written since, say, July 1. Somewhere in there are process instructions for the intrepid, and overall a lot of example results.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firefreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Okay, that's interesting. Are you sure they are B-die? Many of those Corsair 3200 kits are E-die or D-die.
> 
> That being said, there's a lot of B-die info on here and some of the settings may be similar to the Samsung E-die settings used by some of us. I'll reboot and save my current settings (running on BIOS 9920) for you and post them here. Maybe you can start with those and proceed from there.
> 
> For a start, I'm using ProcODT of 60, and CAD bus is set to 20, 20, 40, 60. There is some interaction between these settings and the "optimal" ProcODT it appears, or at least that's how my Corsair kit shook out. I lowered mine from the 68.6 ohms to 60 ohms to get the final stability.
> 
> The best benefit was being able to lower the DRAM voltage to its rated 1.35 volts. Couldn't do that and be stable prior to these tweaks.
> 
> RttNom is I believe RZQ/1 and the other two are RZQ/3.
> 
> Should give you a starting point at least. Full settings later.
> 
> 
> 
> Typhoon burner says Samsung B-Die Dual Rank. Corsair confirmed v4.31 is B-die if I remember correctly.
> 
> ProcODT needs to be 96Ohm for me to boot at all. No other setting boots.
> 
> The Single Rank settings for B-die sadly does not work at all for me. E-die settings does not work either.
> 
> 3066Mhz is fully stable but 3200 fails Memtest quickly no matter what SOC, VCORE or VDDR voltage. Which leads me to believe one of these other settings would result in a stable 3200 setting.
Click to expand...

As one gets to or passes 3200, one may find himself in a memory hole. To get out, CLDO_VDDP will need to change, and procODT that works best may also change. Finding the memory peaks amongst the holes requires running memory tests and trying for zones with low error rates that can be further refined.


----------



## soulwrath

Just reading something over and was wondering if someone could enlighten me. I am pushing my GSKILL FLARE X (3200MHZ, 2X8) @ the described timings at 1.35v @ 3333 mhz. I wanted to increase the speed to 3466, but failed when loosening the timings to 16 and then considered increasing the voltage. I've read from different sources stating to keep it at 1.35v and other places to keep it under 1.4. currently I have my 1800x with my CH6 stable at 4GHz at 1.38v. should I be wary of Inc my voltage for 24_7? Or go without worry? Thank you!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firefreak*
> 
> Typhoon burner says Samsung B-Die Dual Rank. Corsair confirmed v4.31 is B-die if I remember correctly.
> 
> ProcODT needs to be 96Ohm for me to boot at all. No other setting boots.
> 
> The Single Rank settings for B-die sadly does not work at all for me. E-die settings does not work either.
> 
> 3066Mhz is fully stable but 3200 fails Memtest quickly no matter what SOC, VCORE or VDDR voltage. Which leads me to believe one of these other settings would result in a stable 3200 setting.


The Stilt has highlighted for DR B Die 96 ohms, see 2 and 6th posts in these search results.


----------



## kaseki

C6H cognoscenti: I have discovered that Prime 95 is available for Linux, and am running test 1 as an experiment. However, for compatibility in reports (stability claims), and assuming that the Windows version is similar, which test setting (1, 2, or 3) do you usually run?

Thanks


----------



## Firefreak

I appreciate all the input guys!

I'll test some each day and see what works!


----------



## gupsterg

@Firefreak

DR is PITA on Ryzen. Ramad, Kaseki, Harrysun and few other members if you search thread have greater insight. I have not used DR on Ryzen







.

@majestynl

Y-Cruncher is holding as well with VDDP tweak on 1501







.


----------



## harrysun

@Firefreak Refer to my DR settings in the footer. Those are stable. I'm right now at BIOS 9920 with those without issues since weeks.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> On 1501 I am using 53.3Ω and VDDP 900mV is needed, 960mV is too high and leads to failure in IBT AVX, so is [Auto] (~975mV IMO). My settings for 3.9GHz 3466MHz The Stilt on UEFI 1501.


Before CLDO_VDDP was introduced I had to increase VDDP (combined with Vcore) to 0.96 V in order to get a certain combination of CPU + memory OC stable. The lower default of 0.9 V would lead to errors. I will test 0.9 V again now, maybe it helps in increasing memory OC.

I just ran 12 instances of HCI (1 GB each) at my rather tight 3333-C14 settings (CPU @ 3.95) . Unfortunately there was a single error within around 3400% of testing. Since I left the PC running I don't know when the error happened specifically.

There likely isn't much practical benefit in running sub-timings so tight, but it was worth testing out of curiosity.



Running that many instance of HCI increases my dimms' temperature to 50°C, usually they stay below 44°C during stress tests.


----------



## Naeem

How long asus will take to fix these issues ?

PC boots like 2004 erra pentium 4 with hdd
PC boot loops on power cuts
PC boot loops after start from a shut down after few hrs

what a waste of NVMe ssd that was , where bios takes like 20-30 sec ( if some how boot loop does not happen )


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> How long asus will take to fix these issues ?
> 
> PC boots like 2004 erra pentium 4 with hdd
> PC boot loops on power cuts
> PC boot loops after start from a shut down after few hrs
> 
> what a waste of NVMe ssd that was , where bios takes like 20-30 sec ( if some how boot loop does not happen )


Probably right around the time the gen2 motherboard or gen2 ryzen comes out. Not likely on this turd I have installed in my rig.


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> I'll fix this for you
> 
> "Nothing to worry about, normal for this piece of crap platform. Abnormal for any other build I have ever had"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Probably right around the time the gen2 motherboard or gen2 ryzen comes out. Not likely on this turd I have installed in my rig.


You truly are very helpful for the community of users over here.

PS Don't forget to close the door on your way out.


----------



## finalheaven

@gupsterg

Are you concerned about this: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ryzen-Segv-Response

Apparently affects only early Ryzen processors (guessing our 1700's). Although I have not run their tests and it may not occur in windows.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Just reading something over and was wondering if someone could enlighten me. I am pushing my GSKILL FLARE X (3200MHZ, 2X8) @ the described timings at 1.35v @ 3333 mhz. I wanted to increase the speed to 3466, but failed when loosening the timings to 16 and then considered increasing the voltage. I've read from different sources stating to keep it at 1.35v and other places to keep it under 1.4. currently I have my 1800x with my CH6 stable at 4GHz at 1.38v. should I be wary of Inc my voltage for 24_7? Or go without worry? Thank you!


ddr4 readily handles much higher voltage... the VDIMM limit is really from the CPU side, and for 24/7 1.4-1,45V is fine. 1.5V 24/7 will likely test the cpu imc's place in the silicon lottery.








(my c6H is set up long term, and now at it's day job, with 1.425V VDIMM, 1.05 SOC)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @gupsterg
> Are you concerned about this: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ryzen-Segv-Response
> Apparently affects only early Ryzen processors (guessing our 1700's). Although I have not run their tests and it may not occur in windows.


It's a Linux OS issue as the report describes, not windows. And manifests only in very specific workloads or debug stress testing.


----------



## Firefreak

Well.

For those interested. Tonights test was RttNom values. No other setting than Auto would boot at 3066.


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> How long asus will take to fix these issues ?
> 
> PC boots like 2004 erra pentium 4 with hdd
> PC boot loops on power cuts
> PC boot loops after start from a shut down after few hrs
> 
> what a waste of NVMe ssd that was , where bios takes like 20-30 sec ( if some how boot loop does not happen )


Exactly my problems/issues, too. If power was cut getting bootloops including error 54/55 but cpu/ram are fine and seated correctly etc. IT IS! a bios issue, known fact at this point.
And RAM frequencies are pushed even further but basic issues persist... damn shame imho. Makes me sad and angry that I've spend so much money on a premium mobo lol...

@harrysun

I'm thankful for your thoroughly tested RAM settings, they are working fine except for the CAD bus part but auto settings there do their thing so it is fine. But I was wondering if you got also cold-boot issues after a full powerdown (wall-plug pulled, no standby current etc.)? A detailed answer would be much appreciated. Thx in advance.


----------



## mackanz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Before CLDO_VDDP was introduced I had to increase VDDP (combined with Vcore) to 0.96 V in order to get a certain combination of CPU + memory OC stable. The lower default of 0.9 V would lead to errors. I will test 0.9 V again now, maybe it helps in increasing memory OC.
> 
> I just ran 12 instances of HCI (1 GB each) at my rather tight 3333-C14 settings (CPU @ 3.95) . Unfortunately there was a single error within around 3400% of testing. Since I left the PC running I don't know when the error happened specifically.
> 
> There likely isn't much practical benefit in running sub-timings so tight, but it was worth testing out of curiosity.
> 
> 
> 
> Running that many instance of HCI increases my dimms' temperature to 50°C, usually they stay below 44°C during stress tests.


Hey,

What's CLDO_VDDP and procODT at those timings? B-Die 3600 cl 16 sticks here, but above 3200 and i suffer madly from memory holes i believe. My sticks benches pretty good at cl 12 and 3200, but i can't find any settings for 3333 or more.


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> You truly are very helpful for the community of users over here.
> 
> PS Don't forget to close the door on your way out.


Unless I worked for AMD/Asus, I'm not going to be able help with fixing issues that have been present for over 5 months.

The boot time on this motherboard is laughable. I spent hours messing with my m.2 drive to get it to run at the correct speeds, only to have it matter zero because this board takes forever to post.
My FX990 with a plain old SSD drive boots much faster.

My point is that things are still crap 5 months in, and we are supposed to just sit here and smile about it? I can't return the CPU/MOBO at this point, I am not a computer/software engineer, all I can do is piss and moan for AMD/ASUS to get their heads out of their asses and fix this product.

The squeaky wheel gets the grease.


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> I'm thankful for your thoroughly tested RAM settings, they are working fine except for the CAD bus part but auto settings there do their thing so it is fine. But I was wondering if you got also cold-boot issues after a full powerdown (wall-plug pulled, no standby current etc.)? A detailed answer would be much appreciated. Thx in advance.


I cannot confirm that I have not cold boot issues, because I do not typically pull the wall-plug. To be honest, I did not tested this. The warm power-up works fine for me. But I can do some tests and report about my findings. Maybe they can help me get 3333MT/[email protected] working later on.


----------



## gupsterg

@Timur Born

If you buy HCI Memtest the log will have when error occurred, I can't recall if freebie version does or not. For me 900mV VDDP is defo sound.



Y-Cruncher and IBT AVX custom 13312MB were defo things that had issues on this OC profile before on latest UEFIs. Ages ago when I queried The Stilt about VDDP he said it was this:-
Quote:


> VDDP_S0 (VDD_18_S0) is the supply voltage of PCI-E Phys during high performance state. Increasing it might be beneficial if the BCLK (and PCIe CLK) has been increased from stock


Techically it shouldn't have an affect on RAM stability, but it seems it does. As Chew* IIRC has used increases in the past on DR RAM. Basically your previous comments and then The Stilt's recent one got me down this track of checking and it has definitely made this OC profile more stable on newer UEFI







.

Dunno if lowering it will help you or not, as always I guess depends on HW sample, settings, etc. Hopefully @majestynl will try a lowered value and see if it gains him IBT AVX stability.

@finalheaven

Plan to do that test







, zGunBLADEz brought that thread to my attention when it hit OCN. I did get Linux ready with the scripts, etc, but my attention was diverted to resolving 3.9GHz 3466MHz The Stilt setup stable on newer UEFIs. As that is now nailed I reckon time to try the test, so will let you know







. I reckon Jpmboy is on the money







. After that I'm gonna aim for getting 3466MHz C14 1T







.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firefreak*
> 
> Well.
> 
> For those interested. Tonights test was RttNom values. No other setting than Auto would boot at 3066.


I suggest changing RttPark to RZQ/1 and RttWr to RZQ/3 before playing with RttNom. I also suggest RttNom value to be equal to RttWr or higher, means RZQ/3....RZQ/1, and disabled works too for RttNom. The best result is a combination of these settings along with ProcODT and CAD settings.You can take a look at my settings in my signature, it may be a help if you need it. Good luck.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> Are you concerned about this: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ryzen-Segv-Response
> 
> Apparently affects only early Ryzen processors (guessing our 1700's). Although I have not run their tests and it may not occur in windows.


This actually affects all Ryzens, including my 1800X, although I only gcc compile massive code bases 16X in parallel for the fun of seeing seg faults.









There is a thread at AMD devoted to this, as well as an earlier Phoronix one than the link above. (links below are to arbitrary pages)

https://community.amd.com/thread/215773?start=510&tstart=0

https://www.phoronix.com/forums/forum/hardware/processors-memory/967382-continuing-to-stress-ryzen/page25

If you can't find the link to the kill-ryzen make file, let me know.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> What's CLDO_VDDP and procODT at those timings? B-Die 3600 cl 16 sticks here, but above 3200 and i suffer madly from memory holes i believe. My sticks benches pretty good at cl 12 and 3200, but i can't find any settings for 3333 or more.


BIOS versions before 9920 needed 980-990 mV to boot at the 3333 multiplier. With 9920 I can leave it at Auto, but need to change the value for the 3466 multiplier now. procODT works at Auto, 48, 53 and 60 Ohms, didn't try anything else yet. Samsung B die here.

Since I got that one HCI error I will release the super tight timings again now. The Stilt's fast 3333-C14 preset returns about the same performance results anyway.


----------



## Ramad

Aren't Those CPU errata normal? I mean, every CPU architecture made by AMD or Intel have an errata or several which is always fixed through microcode updates. Intel had an errata that killed Atom CPUs which would prevent them from even booting, means dead.


----------



## kaseki

For those who don't want to look, here is my timing chart repeated.


Spoiler: Timings







Please note that nothing is cast in brass, timing wise. For example, I likely will drop from 3.9 GHz to 3.8 GHz. Running Prime95 today for the first time, test 2, my temperature indicator (whatever it is reading) rose to 77C, a new record, there were some failures, and most importantly, the power draw of the case was 280W, 200W above idle. The GPU wasn't doing anything, so most of that went into the CPU. Fortunately, my Noctua NH-D15 could move that level of heat into the air, but I'd feel more comfortable with a 70C upper bound.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Timur Born
> 
> If you buy HCI Memtest the log will have when error occurred, I can't recall if freebie version does or not. For me 900mV VDDP is defo sound.


Checked the log, error happened at about 2500%. Most people (usually including me) likely will never test that far, so errors might slip through.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> For those who don't want to look, here is my timing chart repeated.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that nothing is cast in brass, timing wise. For example, I likely will drop from 3.9 GHz to 3.8 GHz. Running Prime95 today for the first time, test 2, my temperature indicator (whatever it is reading) rose to 77C, a new record, there were some failures, and most importantly, the power draw of the case was 280W, 200W above idle. The GPU wasn't doing anything, so most of that went into the CPU. Fortunately, my Noctua NH-D15 could move that level of heat into the air, but I'd feel more comfortable with a 70C upper bound.


That 200W seems a bit off, because it means the CPU is using around 140A if the CPU voltage is 1.4V under load. Were the errors a bunch of decimals or 0.x only? If I remember correctly, if it's a single digit decimal then it's an unstable memory, and a bunch of decimals are caused by an unstable CPU.


----------



## gupsterg

@Timur Born

Ahh OK. Few days ago I did 2hrs and then 5.5hrs HCI on 9920 SOC: 1.05V VDIMM: 1.375V





Then aiming to pass IBT/Y-Crunch lead to increases on SOC/VDIMM. As I had still not cottoned on to VDDP being the issue for their failures for me I did do HCI at the higher SOC but on 1403-SP42M.



I'll probably do an all nighter soon on current profile/UEFI 1501, but not in a rush as I reckon it will be non issue. Just had a blast on SWBF and was super smooth, so lowering VDDP hasn't affected gaming performance/stability.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Unless I worked for AMD/Asus, I'm not going to be able help with fixing issues that have been present for over 5 months.
> 
> The boot time on this motherboard is laughable. I spent hours messing with my m.2 drive to get it to run at the correct speeds, only to have it matter zero because this board takes forever to post.
> My FX990 with a plain old SSD drive boots much faster.
> 
> My point is that things are still crap 5 months in, and we are supposed to just sit here and smile about it? I can't return the CPU/MOBO at this point, I am not a computer/software engineer, all I can do is piss and moan for AMD/ASUS to get their heads out of their asses and fix this product.
> 
> The squeaky wheel gets the grease.


Well, you're right they should make their memory training work better -- BUT: if you get your memory set up properly these things boot very quickly. The big delays are whatever inefficient tests they do to memory to configure it and if you get those timings better nailed down manually, you don't have to endure that AGONIZINGLY slow post time.

With 9920 I never have repeat boots on cold start, and normal powerup is tremendous and I have Windows 10 quick start turned off. If you can figure out your memory and set more manually, you might not go crazy until AMD and ASUS get with the program. I suspect nothing will happen quickly with so many new platforms coming in such quick succession.

It has taken way too long and was more work than I'd like to get this things stable -- and that's with fantastic help from some folks here along the way. But now I have a 4ghz processor and 3200 mhz memory and it's solid and I'm a happy camper. Sad how long it takes to get to the happy place though, lol.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Checked the log, error happened at about 2500%. Most people (usually including me) likely will never test that far, so errors might slip through.


Usually when I am not stable errors pop up @ less than 100%

Tried 3k...



If you have HCI Memtest Pro I made a very alpha launcher for it so you can select the amount of ram to test and instances of the test.

You need to place it inside the Memtest Dir. This alpha version is barebones.

Only works with the Pro version.

Download.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Just reading something over and was wondering if someone could enlighten me. I am pushing my GSKILL FLARE X (3200MHZ, 2X8) @ the described timings at 1.35v @ 3333 mhz. I wanted to increase the speed to 3466, but failed when loosening the timings to 16 and then considered increasing the voltage. I've read from different sources stating to keep it at 1.35v and other places to keep it under 1.4. currently I have my 1800x with my CH6 stable at 4GHz at 1.38v. should I be wary of Inc my voltage for 24_7? Or go without worry? Thank you!


i have flarex and with the 1501 or 9920 bios i simply chose stilts 3466 or the stock 3466 and chnaged the memory speed in the main page to 3466.
save reboot done.

for me it worked fine with the cpu at 3.9 but if you are running 4g that is another kettle of farts.
you may need to fine tune or raise some voltages to get it stable.

try the cpu at 3.9 and use one of the presets and see how it goes.
also i disable geardown powerdown fail count 3 (not that i ahev needed it except in power outs where it would reboot once) bankgroup disabled for both.

as for boot times what is considered good....i ahve a 19 second boot time in task manager....been thatw ay since i put in the flarex using a bog stock samasung evo 500gig.
that is 10 seconds faster than my old 6700k @ 4.5 with the same drive.
so whats fast...and where are you tesign this from....as for post time...it is power off 6 seconds into bios usually...again not slower than the intel i ahd.

now as for VDDP i have always left it on auto but mught try .9 and see if that does anything(i,m running 3200 and xero stability issues 3466 just was not anything worth note over the 3200 for me


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Usually when I am not stable errors pop up @ less than 100%
> 
> Tried 3k...
> 
> 
> 
> If you have HCI Memtest Pro I made a very alpha launcher for it so you can select the amount of ram to test and instances of the test.
> 
> You need to place it inside the Memtest Dir. This alpha version is barebones.
> 
> Only works with the Pro version.
> 
> Download.


Works like a charm! good stuff. +1


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Works like a charm! good stuff. +1


But don't put funny numbers on it, I is the very early version I consider and if you put "funny" numbers it will do "funny" stuff. Don't divide by 0 and all that









Also if you click start many times it will launch it many times more.

I will make the final version later, first it was a tool I made for me but I wanted to share if it is useful for you too.

Do not put letters also (launcher will give an error code, you can continue and erase the letters), I need to manage user inputs in a later version.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> For those who don't want to look, here is my timing chart repeated.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that nothing is cast in brass, timing wise. For example, I likely will drop from 3.9 GHz to 3.8 GHz. Running Prime95 today for the first time, test 2, my temperature indicator (whatever it is reading) rose to 77C, a new record, there were some failures, and most importantly, the power draw of the case was 280W, 200W above idle. The GPU wasn't doing anything, so most of that went into the CPU. Fortunately, my Noctua NH-D15 could move that level of heat into the air, but I'd feel more comfortable with a 70C upper bound.
> 
> 
> 
> That 200W seems a bit off, because it means the CPU is using around 140A if the CPU voltage is 1.4V under load. Were the errors a bunch of decimals or 0.x only? If I remember correctly, if it's a single digit decimal then it's an unstable memory, and a bunch of decimals are caused by an unstable CPU.
Click to expand...

"FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4" seems to be the complaint whenever it stops a thread. Four threads killed so far in test 2 at 3.8 GHz.

I"m using a kill-o-watt meter that reads around 80W at idle and read 280W when all threads were running at 3.9 GHz. At 3.8 GHz, it reported the initial power draw (before some threads were killed) to be 268W. I can't yet report the voltage actually present. I am running core on Auto, no LL, so it might drop into the low 1.3s, I suppose. But remember, the power is also dissipated in the traces, so the VRM voltage might actually rise some even as the voltage at the CPU falls. Also the VRMs are not 100% efficient, probably more like 85% (guess) so we need to take that into account.

Temp was 73C max (70C with only 12 threads) vs. the 77C at 3.9 GHz. At 12 threads the failures have so far ceased. If this continues I will still suspect heat as a potential issue.

But you raise an interesting point. Perhaps this test is revealing a memory (I assume you mean DRAM) problem that 4 hours of GSAT didn't reveal, and that my timings are still a bit too tight. I guess I won't run out of things to do, Ryzen wise, any time soon.


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> i have flarex and with the 1501 or 9920 bios i simply chose stilts 3466 or the stock 3466 and chnaged the memory speed in the main page to 3466.
> save reboot done.
> 
> for me it worked fine with the cpu at 3.9 but if you are running 4g that is another kettle of farts.
> you may need to fine tune or raise some voltages to get it stable.
> 
> try the cpu at 3.9 and use one of the presets and see how it goes.
> also i disable geardown powerdown fail count 3 (not that i ahev needed it except in power outs where it would reboot once) bankgroup disabled for both.
> 
> as for boot times what is considered good....i ahve a 19 second boot time in task manager....been thatw ay since i put in the flarex using a bog stock samasung evo 500gig.
> that is 10 seconds faster than my old 6700k @ 4.5 with the same drive.
> so whats fast...and where are you tesign this from....as for post time...it is power off 6 seconds into bios usually...again not slower than the intel i ahd.
> 
> now as for VDDP i have always left it on auto but mught try .9 and see if that does anything(i,m running 3200 and xero stability issues 3466 just was not anything worth note over the 3200 for me


Hey Tarot thank you for the reply. Should I flash to 9920 after i set my settings ot stock? Thank you


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Hey Tarot thank you for the reply. Should I flash to 9920 after i set my settings ot stock? Thank you


up to you i had zero issues with 9920 (1501 is a little hit and miss)

oh before you flash good idea to factory default.....save and shutdown reset cmos then flash (this is the way i do it and it works fine for me but a lot of people to do the bios flashback method.

as for my previous sonic studio and realbench 2.54 find....seems to still be weird.
now i score between 105k to 120k whereas when i first removed it i was cranking in the 150k to 170k for image editing.
difference of around 15 seconds which is pretty huge.

tried reinstalling the drivers with sonic studio did the test again and voila i,m getting 86k uninstall it back up to 120k

so i am still at a bit of a loss to what is going on here.

and again everything else is just fine...all benches are the same euler 3d for example is 19.6 seconds 10.101 hertz or whatever it is







puts me up with a 6900k i think
even kreig extreme math downhill skiing is the same and i would have thought that would have taken a dive...
so yeah....oh well only 4 more days or so till my threadripper arrives and i get to do this ALL over again


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> "FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4" seems to be the complaint whenever it stops a thread. Four threads killed so far in test 2 at 3.8 GHz.
> 
> I"m using a kill-o-watt meter that reads around 80W at idle and read 280W when all threads were running at 3.9 GHz. At 3.8 GHz, it reported the initial power draw (before some threads were killed) to be 268W. I can't yet report the voltage actually present. I am running core on Auto, no LL, so it might drop into the low 1.3s, I suppose. But remember, the power is also dissipated in the traces, so the VRM voltage might actually rise some even as the voltage at the CPU falls. Also the VRMs are not 100% efficient, probably more like 85% (guess) so we need to take that into account.
> 
> Temp was 73C max (70C with only 12 threads) vs. the 77C at 3.9 GHz. At 12 threads the failures have so far ceased. If this continues I will still suspect heat as a potential issue.
> 
> But you raise an interesting point. Perhaps this test is revealing a memory (I assume you mean DRAM) problem that 4 hours of GSAT didn't reveal, and that my timings are still a bit too tight. I guess I won't run out of things to do, Ryzen wise, any time soon.


I had to make a prime95 run lowering the CPU voltage to see which error is caused by which unstable component because I can't remember it right. That's a CPU error, so it's the opposite of what I wrote earlier, sorry for that.



Regarding the power usage, I assume that includes the monitor power usage which is around 50W or so.


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> up to you i had zero issues with 9920 (1501 is a little hit and miss)
> 
> oh before you flash good idea to factory default.....save and shutdown reset cmos then flash (this is the way i do it and it works fine for me but a lot of people to do the bios flashback method.
> 
> as for my previous sonic studio and realbench 2.54 find....seems to still be weird.
> now i score between 105k to 120k whereas when i first removed it i was cranking in the 150k to 170k for image editing.
> difference of around 15 seconds which is pretty huge.
> 
> tried reinstalling the drivers with sonic studio did the test again and voila i,m getting 86k uninstall it back up to 120k
> 
> so i am still at a bit of a loss to what is going on here.
> 
> and again everything else is just fine...all benches are the same euler 3d for example is 19.6 seconds 10.101 hertz or whatever it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puts me up with a 6900k i think
> even kreig extreme math downhill skiing is the same and i would have thought that would have taken a dive...
> so yeah....oh well only 4 more days or so till my threadripper arrives and i get to do this ALL over again


haha sounds fun! going to flash to 9920! I just need to find the page with the bios xD thanks again Taros!

Attempted to flash_failed >.> is it because i have the 1403 right now?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> "FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4" seems to be the complaint whenever it stops a thread. Four threads killed so far in test 2 at 3.8 GHz.
> 
> I"m using a kill-o-watt meter that reads around 80W at idle and read 280W when all threads were running at 3.9 GHz. At 3.8 GHz, it reported the initial power draw (before some threads were killed) to be 268W. I can't yet report the voltage actually present. I am running core on Auto, no LL, so it might drop into the low 1.3s, I suppose. But remember, the power is also dissipated in the traces, so the VRM voltage might actually rise some even as the voltage at the CPU falls. Also the VRMs are not 100% efficient, probably more like 85% (guess) so we need to take that into account.
> 
> Temp was 73C max (70C with only 12 threads) vs. the 77C at 3.9 GHz. At 12 threads the failures have so far ceased. If this continues I will still suspect heat as a potential issue.
> 
> But you raise an interesting point. Perhaps this test is revealing a memory (I assume you mean DRAM) problem that 4 hours of GSAT didn't reveal, and that my timings are still a bit too tight. I guess I won't run out of things to do, Ryzen wise, any time soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to make a prime95 run lowering the CPU voltage to see which error is caused by which unstable component because I can't remember it right. That's a CPU error, so it's the opposite of what I wrote earlier, sorry for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the power usage, I assume that includes the monitor power usage which is around 50W or so.
Click to expand...

Only the PSU is plugged into the kill-o-watt meter. The monitor is separately powered from the UPS.

I killed the run after 2 hours with 9 dead threads. Slightly lowered heat wasn't sufficient. I think I'll try setting Vcore to a fixed voltage as a next experiment. At least that would probably lower the temp by itself.

What was your vcore with that 6 mV negative offset?


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> haha sounds fun! going to flash to 9920! I just need to find the page with the bios xD thanks again Taros!
> 
> Attempted to flash_failed >.> is it because i have the 1403 right now?


Do you mean 1501? You can't flash backwards from inside the BIOS. You need to put the BIOS under name C6H.CAP on a USB drive and plug it into the specific USB flasher in the back. Then hold down the flasher button until the light starts flashing and wait for the light flashing to stop.


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Do you mean 1501? You can't flash backwards from inside the BIOS. You need to put the BIOS under name C6H.CAP on a USB drive and plug it into the specific USB flasher in the back. Then hold down the flasher button until the light starts flashing and wait for the light flashing to stop.


oh ok. so I do have the BIOS on the usb, the 9920 file and I just did not utilize the flasher button, thank you floppy.

Also... I will probably pick up AIDA64 EXTREME version but this is my current speed of 3333 timing on GSKILL FLARE X 3200 on 14-14-14-14-34 1T @ 1.35V 

I have my 1800x @ 4.1 GHZ @ 1.385v goes up to 1.4 so it is not doing too bad. I believe that there are more things I can tweak around with though.
Looking forward to any feedback


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> If you have HCI Memtest Pro I made a very alpha launcher for it so you can select the amount of ram to test and instances of the test.
> 
> You need to place it inside the Memtest Dir. This alpha version is barebones.
> 
> Only works with the Pro version.


Works like a charm. Thanks for that!


----------



## Sons

Hello!

I've got some question about OC.

First i should tell that i've got completely no problems with mem OC. In earlier bios versions i had to set ProcODT to 60, change CAD Bus and more to get it stable at 3333.
Now, in 1501 bios all i need to do to get 3446 is to load preset, set SOC to 1.05 and it's 1000% HCI memtest and Memtest5 stable.

I've got 1800x CPU. In earlier versions of bios i had 3950 stable. Pstate OC, offset +0.075
For testing i use beta version of prime 95. Second test.

Now i wanted to push it to 4ghz or at least 3975.
And nothing i do makes my cpu oc stable at that speeds.
Tried voltages auto, offset from +1 click to +0.08.
It boots at all of that voltages, but fail test in less then 10 min.
Increasing cpu curent to 130% and llc to 2 helps to run test for maybe 15 min.

With Sense MI disabled CPU temp is near 84 (CPU sensor) and 64 mb sensor.
With Sense MI enabled t offset 268 temps are 10-15 C less.

What else should I try?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## datspike

@Sons what are your temps according to Hwinfo's Tdie sensor?


----------



## Sons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datspike*
> 
> @Sons what are your temps according to Hwinfo's Tdie sensor?


With Sense MI disabled Tdie is not going more then 64 C.


----------



## datspike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sons*
> 
> With Sense MI disabled Tdie is not going more then 64 C.


Maybe your voltage is not high enough?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sons*
> 
> Tried voltages auto, offset from +1 click to +0.08.


1 click or +0.08 is not a exact amount of voltage








You can try to read the SVI2 TFN vcore sensor from the HWinfo, 4Ghz is not likely to be stable at voltages lower than 1.4V


----------



## Sons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datspike*
> 
> Maybe your voltage is not high enough?
> 1 click or +0.08 is not a exact amount of voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can try to read the SVI2 TFN vcore sensor from the HWinfo, 4Ghz is not likely to be stable at voltages lower than 1.4V


According to the SVI2 TFN vcore sensor i've tried voltages up to 1.43... I think thats = 1,35 (default Pstate0) + 0.08 offset.
As i know, it's not recommended to exceed 1,44 so i didn't try more.


----------



## datspike

Yeah, seems like you've won the lottery on the IMC side but traded it with CPU overclocking capabilities


----------



## Blumondae

Hey everyone,

1501 here and everything is working well.

I managed to adapt The Stilt's Hynix AFR safe timings to make it work at 3200 with my AFR Trident Z with much lower SOC and DRAM voltage than before. Unfortunately some quite important sub-timings had to be relaxed.

Other than that I am having a very annoying problem since 2-3 weeks and I can't find the solution by myself. My Windows Explorer often freezes, most often when I just click on the taskbar. This occurs randomly, and doesn't seem to be related to my overclock (100% stable but also appearing with default BIOS options). So I'm guessing it's something related to drivers of the motherboard (I've re-installed all of them already with latest version from ASUS's website). The only solution is to open task manager and restart explorer, otherwise it stays "frozen" for a while.

Did someone experience that already ? Any idea about a solution ?

Cheers!


----------



## hurricane28

Yeey, we don't have to buy threadripper after all. Just follow this guide and you have your own threaripper for under 500:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8unagKHPGt8


----------



## ItsMB

Tell me if youre agree:

Ryzen 7 doesnt like more than 32 gb on 4 sticks, doesnt like 32 gb on 2 sticks, doesnt like NVMe, doesnt like 4.0 ghz over 80 degrees, doesnt like more than 1.43 Vcore, doesnt like to manage more than 15 gb of data on I/O and ram same time over 3.8 all cores. Doesnt like to be touched on PSTATES.

ZEN dont want stress. Chill it. i think thats all. This platform need a custom loop to work properly under 80 degrees if you push it, or sudnly on 2 months is going to tell you: reflash me and format my friend, i have a random secret that you cannot see.

After few tries i think the best setup for ryzen 1800x is stock so far, and SPD if you cant make the cpu live under 75. He survive primes, HCIs, linpacks, realbenchs, but sudnly is going to sneeze on idle and will corrupt your system.


----------



## Frikencio

Updated the HCI MemTestPro Launcher.

Download.

Remember that it only works with the *PRO* version of MemTest.

Place the executable inside the HCI MemTest Pro folder.

Changelog


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



===================================================

v 1.0.0.7 - 08/08/2017:

* Beta: This version should not crash under any circumstance
* Fixed: Input boxes accepted any character
* Fixed: You could start Instances with 0 RAM
* Added: The window is now fixed resolution
* Added: Enter key will now start the Instances

* To do: Detect system threads and memory and apply settings on load (memory/threads)

v 1.0.0.6 - 29/07/2017

- Initial Alpha Release
- This version will crash if the user enters invalid data


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Works like a charm! good stuff. +1


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Updated the HCI MemTestPro Launcher.
> 
> Download.
> 
> Changelog
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ===================================================
> 
> v 1.0.0.7 - 08/08/2017:
> 
> * Beta: This version should not crash under any circumstance
> * Fixed: Input boxes accepted any character
> * Fixed: You could start Instances with 0 RAM
> * Added: The window is now fixed resolution
> * Added: Enter key will now start the Instances
> 
> * To do: Detect system threads and memory and apply settings on load (memory/threads)
> 
> v 1.0.0.6 - 29/07/2017
> 
> - Initial Alpha Release
> - This version will crash if the user enters invalid data


Ty i will try it, i hate the process of HCI this makes all easier.


----------



## Martin778

Has anyone tried old GeForces in the Crosshair VI? I wanted to try 7950GX2 but the C6H won't boot = Qcode 0d. 7950GX2 SLI = Qcode 0d.








All i wanted to do was to flash the darned things...


----------



## DSDV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMB*
> 
> Tell me if youre agree:
> 
> Ryzen 7 doesnt like more than 32 gb on 4 sticks, doesnt like 32 gb on 2 sticks, doesnt like NVMe,[&#8230;]


why doesnt ryzen like nvme ?
i have a 960 evo and no problems so far
or am i missing something ?

Btw also have a 2x16gb dr kit working well at 3200C14


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> why doesnt ryzen like nvme ?
> i have a 960 evo and no problems so far
> or am i missing something ?
> 
> Btw also have a 2x16gb dr kit working well at 3200C14


Yeah this doesn't quite seem correct to me either, 2x16gb sticks has been rock solid since launch for me (or after I got my CH6 anyway, but the Prime x370 was the problem before that).


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> why doesnt ryzen like nvme ?
> i have a 960 evo and no problems so far
> or am i missing something ?
> 
> Btw also have a 2x16gb dr kit working well at 3200C14


I've been using a 960 Pro NVMe with my Ryzen build since launch. No issues, it's fine and damn quick.


----------



## alucardis666

Latest Bios?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMB*
> 
> Tell me if youre agree:
> 
> Ryzen 7 doesnt like more than 32 gb on 4 sticks, doesnt like 32 gb on 2 sticks, doesnt like NVMe, doesnt like 4.0 ghz over 80 degrees, doesnt like more than 1.43 Vcore, doesnt like to manage more than 15 gb of data on I/O and ram same time over 3.8 all cores. Doesnt like to be touched on PSTATES.
> 
> ZEN dont want stress. Chill it. i think thats all. This platform need a custom loop to work properly under 80 degrees if you push it, or sudnly on 2 months is going to tell you: reflash me and format my friend, i have a random secret that you cannot see.
> 
> After few tries i think the best setup for ryzen 1800x is stock so far, and SPD if you cant make the cpu live under 75. He survive primes, HCIs, linpacks, realbenchs, but sudnly is going to sneeze on idle and will corrupt your system.


Yeah, NO.

You have no idea what you are talking about and blame the hardware because you don't know how to setup ryzen...

I am at 3.875 GHz here with 3466 MHz Samsung B-die 16 GB RAM and is rock solid.. I also have Samsung 950 Pro NVME drive and is running fine.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Only the PSU is plugged into the kill-o-watt meter. The monitor is separately powered from the UPS.
> 
> I killed the run after 2 hours with 9 dead threads. Slightly lowered heat wasn't sufficient. I think I'll try setting Vcore to a fixed voltage as a next experiment. At least that would probably lower the temp by itself.
> 
> What was your vcore with that 6 mV negative offset?


That should be 1.238V - 0.006V. It needs 1.238V + 0.0375V to be stable at 3.8GHz, but I run it at 1.238V + 0.05V because there is no point in starving the CPU.

I think your CPU needs 1.26V to 1.28V if you want to run it at 3.8GHz. If there is gab (more than usual) in voltages required between 3.8GHz to 3.9GHz then the CPU is hitting the limit, any overclocking beyond 3.8GHz will require much higher voltage every step.
The increase in performance between 3.8GHz and 3.9GHz is minor in day to day usage which does not justify the required voltage or the amount of produced heat.


----------



## RossiOCUK

@elmor @The Stilt

Hi guys, any news on the next BIOS? and will it include 9920 cold boot fix?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Only the PSU is plugged into the kill-o-watt meter. The monitor is separately powered from the UPS.
> 
> I killed the run after 2 hours with 9 dead threads. Slightly lowered heat wasn't sufficient. I think I'll try setting Vcore to a fixed voltage as a next experiment. At least that would probably lower the temp by itself.
> 
> What was your vcore with that 6 mV negative offset?
> 
> 
> 
> That should be 1.238V - 0.006V. It needs 1.238V + 0.0375V to be stable at 3.8GHz, but I run it at 1.238V + 0.05V because there is no point in starving the CPU.
> 
> I think your CPU needs 1.26V to 1.28V if you want to run it at 3.8GHz. If there is gab (more than usual) in voltages required between 3.8GHz to 3.9GHz then the CPU is hitting the limit, any overclocking beyond 3.8GHz will require much higher voltage every step.
> The increase in performance between 3.8GHz and 3.9GHz is minor in day to day usage which does not justify the required voltage or the amount of produced heat.
Click to expand...

Agreed!







I'm going to try to stay well under 70C indicated (or whatever it really is) and most importantly, try to keep prime95 exercises from drawing more than 140W over idle. (Then, of course, there is keeping prime95 from failing worker threads to deal with if this isn't sufficient.)

Do you use test 2 or the combined test 3 when you run prime95?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Agreed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try to stay well under 70C indicated (or whatever it really is) and most importantly, try to keep prime95 exercises from drawing more than 140W over idle. (Then, of course, there is keeping prime95 from failing worker threads to deal with if this isn't sufficient.)
> 
> Do you use test 2 or the combined test 3 when you run prime95?


I use custom settings with 12GiB or RAM and let it run for 2 hours. You can change that as you desire as running FFT in place or choosing a specific FFT range if you want.



You have a good CPU cooler and will be fine even if the CPU temp. hits 75C.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Only the PSU is plugged into the kill-o-watt meter. The monitor is separately powered from the UPS.
> 
> I killed the run after 2 hours with 9 dead threads. Slightly lowered heat wasn't sufficient. I think I'll try setting Vcore to a fixed voltage as a next experiment. At least that would probably lower the temp by itself.
> 
> What was your vcore with that 6 mV negative offset?
> 
> 
> 
> That should be 1.238V - 0.006V. It needs 1.238V + 0.0375V to be stable at 3.8GHz, but I run it at 1.238V + 0.05V because there is no point in starving the CPU.
> 
> I think your CPU needs 1.26V to 1.28V if you want to run it at 3.8GHz. If there is gab (more than usual) in voltages required between 3.8GHz to 3.9GHz then the CPU is hitting the limit, any overclocking beyond 3.8GHz will require much higher voltage every step.
> The increase in performance between 3.8GHz and 3.9GHz is minor in day to day usage which does not justify the required voltage or the amount of produced heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try to stay well under 70C indicated (or whatever it really is) and most importantly, try to keep prime95 exercises from drawing more than 140W over idle. (Then, of course, there is keeping prime95 from failing worker threads to deal with if this isn't sufficient.)
> 
> Do you use test 2 or the combined test 3 when you run prime95?
Click to expand...

I've been running my 1600X like this for ~ two months. Ambients a bit highewr being summer but it still runs strong. This is under P95 load


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Latest Bios?


Best BIOS to use is 9920 from my experience.


----------



## usoldier

My system after 4 hour prime95 test. Guys think its good for 24/7 right?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Only the PSU is plugged into the kill-o-watt meter. The monitor is separately powered from the UPS.
> 
> I killed the run after 2 hours with 9 dead threads. Slightly lowered heat wasn't sufficient. I think I'll try setting Vcore to a fixed voltage as a next experiment. At least that would probably lower the temp by itself.
> 
> What was your vcore with that 6 mV negative offset?
> 
> 
> 
> That should be 1.238V - 0.006V. It needs 1.238V + 0.0375V to be stable at 3.8GHz, but I run it at 1.238V + 0.05V because there is no point in starving the CPU.
> 
> I think your CPU needs 1.26V to 1.28V if you want to run it at 3.8GHz. If there is gab (more than usual) in voltages required between 3.8GHz to 3.9GHz then the CPU is hitting the limit, any overclocking beyond 3.8GHz will require much higher voltage every step.
> The increase in performance between 3.8GHz and 3.9GHz is minor in day to day usage which does not justify the required voltage or the amount of produced heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try to stay well under 70C indicated (or whatever it really is) and most importantly, try to keep prime95 exercises from drawing more than 140W over idle. (Then, of course, there is keeping prime95 from failing worker threads to deal with if this isn't sufficient.)
> 
> Do you use test 2 or the combined test 3 when you run prime95?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been running my 1600X like this for ~ two months. Ambients a bit highewr being summer but it still runs strong. This is under P95 load
Click to expand...

Interesting. Running at 100% utilization and 1.45V and 4 GHz, you are using only 140W if one multiplies core volts times amps plus soc volts times amps. This is perhaps due to the efficiency of the 1600 vs the 1800X. In any case, the 1800X has the leakiest silicon, so one might expect it draws more power at a given switching frequency.

My issue is failed worker threads at the power level I seemed to be running at (over 200W in the CPU plus VRMs). Unfortunately, there is no HWINFO for Linux, so a lot of what is going on in my PC is guesswork.


----------



## CentroX

what's wrong with NVme? I have a 960 evo without problems


----------



## Martin778

Absolutely nothing, just one guy spreading fake news.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Absolutely nothing, just one guy spreading fake news.


Or maybe he just doesn't know that if you OC with base clock increments, it breaks NVME past a certain point? To quote Game of Thrones, "this is known".


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Absolutely nothing, just one guy spreading fake news.


The NVME drives (non-samsung mainly) are reporting poor benchmark results on the Ryzen platform without jumping through some hoops. I troubleshot for hours and found a few solutions, but I don't think this is so much a Ryzen issue as much as a MS driver issue. But still, if you build up a Zen system and your NVMe benches terribly out the gate, you get kinda discouraged.

The fix for me on my MyDigitalSSD BPX drive was actually extracting the Samsung driver, and installing it. BOOM. Immediately improved benches to the rated speeds. I've heard a few other brands having the same issue.

So I'm not sure who to blame here, but I agree it was a frustrating first few days on my Zen build due to NVMe driver issues.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Or maybe he just doesn't know that if you OC with base clock increments, it breaks NVME past a certain point? To quote Game of Thrones, "this is known".


Yea that has been known since day 1 i believe. I dont have an nvme drive but im not OCing with baseclock. Since m.2 uses pcie it makes total sense if people only understood how PCs worked haha.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> The NVME drives (non-samsung mainly) are reporting poor benchmark results on the Ryzen platform without jumping through some hoops. I troubleshot for hours and found a few solutions, but I don't think this is so much a Ryzen issue as much as a MS driver issue. But still, if you build up a Zen system and your NVMe benches terribly out the gate, you get kinda discouraged.
> 
> The fix for me on my MyDigitalSSD BPX drive was actually extracting the Samsung driver, and installing it. BOOM. Immediately improved benches to the rated speeds. I've heard a few other brands having the same issue.
> 
> So I'm not sure who to blame here, but I agree it was a frustrating first few days on my Zen build due to NVMe driver issues.


Never faced a problem, with Samsung or MS driver. Samsung tends to bench a little bit higher.

You mean 4k, Sequential, QD32 ?


----------



## Timur Born

I returned to The Stilt's fast 3333 timings, dropped dimm voltage from 1.4 to 1.37 V, dropped VDDP from 0.96 to 0.9 V and did both a 3000% HCI Memtest run and 30 loops ITB AVX 12 GB. The former succeeded the latter failed in loop 28.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I returned to The Stilt's fast 3333 timings, dropped dimm voltage from 1.4 to 1.37 V, dropped VDDP from 0.96 to 0.9 V and did both a 3000% HCI Memtest run and 30 loops ITB AVX 12 MB. The former succeeded the latter failed in loop 28.


12Mb ?


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Never faced a problem, with Samsung or MS driver. Samsung tends to bench a little bit higher.
> 
> You mean 4k, Sequential, QD32 ?


https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/61z5qd/for_those_of_us_upgrading_to_ryzen_dont_forget_to/

http://www.overclock.net/t/1635235/serious-i-o-issues-with-ryzen/0_60


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/61z5qd/for_those_of_us_upgrading_to_ryzen_dont_forget_to/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1635235/serious-i-o-issues-with-ryzen/0_60


So if you want the best performance just install the proper driver. I see nothing wrong here.

But never had any issues even with the MS driver.

NVMe is 960 EVO not PRO


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> 12Mb ?


12 GB.

On a side note: decreasing Vdimm from 1.4 to 1.37 V didn't make a difference in dimm temps.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> 12 GB.
> 
> On a side note: decreasing Vdimm from 1.4 to 1.37 V didn't make a difference in dimm temps.


I tried 12 MB and gives error but I think is because It saturates the program.


----------



## CrazyElement

I'm sad ... My 3466 slit settings build seems to be not that much stable. I have tested it 30 min on realbench w/o crashing , however after 30 min in CS GO my pc freezed w/o responding , after restarting it it had logged event 0xD1 which indicated memory issues mostly ... in our overclock web suggest for 0xD1 error 0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary, can also be unstable Ram, raise Ram voltage.

What to increase. I'm already using CPU offset + 0.075 , SOC 1.075 (3.9 ghz 1800x CPU) and for DRAM im using 1.40V , and my RAM kit is 3600 G.skill @15 CL .... dont know what to do decrease to 3333 or increase some voltage? What you suggest guys.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/61z5qd/for_those_of_us_upgrading_to_ryzen_dont_forget_to/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1635235/serious-i-o-issues-with-ryzen/0_60


As i posted in that thread, its not an ryzen problem.. I don't have any issues with my M.2 Nvme drive.


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> As i posted in that thread, its not an ryzen problem.. I don't have any issues with my M.2 Nvme drive.


Samsung drives don't tend to have the problem, so your N=1 doesn't represent all of the population of drives.

And like I said, I don't think it is a ZEN issue 100%, I think it is a W10 driver + Zen issue. Fault can lie on both or just one, but there is an issue with certain drives and stock W10 drivers + AMD chipset drivers.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> I'm sad ... My 3466 slit settings build seems to be not that much stable. I have tested it 30 min on realbench w/o crashing , however after 30 min in CS GO my pc freezed w/o responding , after restarting it it had logged event 0xD1 which indicated memory issues mostly ... in our overclock web suggest for 0xD1 error 0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary, can also be unstable Ram, raise Ram voltage.
> 
> What to increase. I'm already using CPU offset + 0.075 , SOC 1.075 (3.9 ghz 1800x CPU) and for DRAM im using 1.40V , and my RAM kit is 3600 G.skill @15 CL .... dont know what to do decrease to 3333 or increase some voltage? What you suggest guys.


My 1700 can't do 3466 so I am with the very tight 3333 timings.


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> So if you want the best performance just install the proper driver. I see nothing wrong here.
> 
> But never had any issues even with the MS driver.
> 
> NVMe is 960 EVO not PRO


There is no driver for my drive....it default uses the W10 driver, and there is no driver available from the MyDigitalSSD website. So I can't install the proper driver, because it doesn't exist. I have to do a work-around to reach speeds the drive is rated for and obtains with an intel platform.

Again and again and again, this doesn't have to be AMD's fault. Could be a W10 issue, and MyDigitalSSD has stated a driver is in the works. Just as a default however, certain non-Samsung drives + default W10 drivers = abysmal write speeds on Ryzen.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> There is no driver for my drive....it default uses the W10 driver, and there is no driver available from the MyDigitalSSD website. So I can't install the proper driver, because it doesn't exist. I have to do a work-around to reach speeds the drive is rated for and obtains with an intel platform.
> 
> Again and again and again, this doesn't have to be AMD's fault. Could be a W10 issue, and MyDigitalSSD has stated a driver is in the works. Just as a default however, certain non-Samsung drives + default W10 drivers = abysmal write speeds on Ryzen.


Well that no brand NVMe I don't know what kind of controller uses but is to be expected that without the proper driver a lower performance. Maybe they only tested their "brand" of products with Intel platforms. I am no expert but if they are working on a driver I would not worry... that indicates a driver problem of some sort...

But the usage of that kind of headlines are dark.... it makes people think that it is a problem with Ryzen and NVMe drives.


----------



## CrazyElement

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> My 1700 can't do 3466 so I am with the very tight 3333 timings.


So set 3333 slit , but what SOC , offset and DRAm voltage to use?

This memory thing start to really piss me off .... Its like an endless loop trying to figure the best settings , and when you think you made them , your pc somehow crash...


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> So set 3333 slit , but what SOC , offset and DRAm voltage to use?
> 
> This memory thing start to really piss me off .... Its like an endless loop trying to figure the best settings , and when you think you made them , your pc somehow crash...


I am at 1.05VSOC @ LLC2/3 and VRAM at 1.4V (can be lower), my CPU voltage is 1.38(25)V @ LLC4.


----------



## CrazyElement

How to set LLC4 or something I really never ever touched those settings. My CPU now is running at 1.41 at idle and full load at 1.38.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> How to set LLC4 or something I really never ever touched those settings. My CPU now is running at 1.41 at idle and full load at 1.38.


If your Idle is 1.41 and load 1.38, you ar enot having too much of a vdroop so LLC on the CPU is not really worth it.

LLC settings are inside a submenu in the Extreme Tweaker page I don't remember its name.

Before using LLC you need to know what it does and why (if) you need it before using it.


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Well that no brand NVMe I don't know what kind of controller uses but is to be expected that without the proper driver a lower performance. Maybe they only tested their "brand" of products with Intel platforms. I am no expert but if they are working on a driver I would not worry... that indicates a driver problem of some sort...
> 
> But the usage of that kind of headlines are dark.... it makes people think that it is a problem with Ryzen and NVMe drives.


Agreed...the wording on that other thread isn't what I would have chosen. But there are a subset of users who purchase an NVMe m.2 drive, get ****ty benchmarks, and don't have the no-how to fix it. It would be frustrating. I spent a few hours at least trying to figure it out...and we are 5 months in and the default W10+AMD chipset drivers still result in bad benchmark results that don't happen when you plop it in an Intel system.

I understand their frustrations for sure. It seems to be the Ryzen theme thus far. "Welcome to Ryzen, where overclocking loses it's fun, nothing can be easy, and dreams go to die...but at least it isn't intel!"


----------



## CrazyElement

I think I will just rollback to 3333 mhz settings , and leave the SOC to 1.075 and offset to + 0.075 or decrease both of them to 0.050?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I tried 12 MB and gives error but I think is because It saturates the program.


You need to change the number of loops to a few thousands then. The errors are just program errors at the end of the run that happen because of the quick succession of loops. Using a small problem size (4 mb - 12 mb) can help identify a clearly unstable OC very quickly, not so much an OC that is more on the edge between stable to unstable.


----------



## CentroX

got my 1800X stable with 3866mhz memory at 16 timings. Superscore in aida


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> got my 1800X stable with 3866mhz memory at 16 timings. Superscore in aida


Can u provide more information how did u do that? Was it even dual channel?


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> So if you want the best performance just install the proper driver. I see nothing wrong here.
> 
> But never had any issues even with the MS driver.
> 
> NVMe is 960 EVO not PRO


Your Evo score isn't much different to my Pro









How's the RAID-0 SATA SSDs treating you? I was thinking of doubling up and doing the same for my games, not sure it's worth it though. Thoughts?


----------



## CentroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> Can u provide more information how did u do that? Was it even dual channel?


magic


----------



## CentroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RossiOCUK*
> 
> Your Evo score isn't much different to my Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's the RAID-0 SSDs treating you? I was thinking of doubling up and doing the same for my games, not sure it's worth it though. Thoughts?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Background
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Only the PSU is plugged into the kill-o-watt meter. The monitor is separately powered from the UPS.
> 
> I killed the run after 2 hours with 9 dead threads. Slightly lowered heat wasn't sufficient. I think I'll try setting Vcore to a fixed voltage as a next experiment. At least that would probably lower the temp by itself.
> 
> What was your vcore with that 6 mV negative offset?
> 
> 
> 
> That should be 1.238V - 0.006V. It needs 1.238V + 0.0375V to be stable at 3.8GHz, but I run it at 1.238V + 0.05V because there is no point in starving the CPU.
> 
> I think your CPU needs 1.26V to 1.28V if you want to run it at 3.8GHz. If there is gab (more than usual) in voltages required between 3.8GHz to 3.9GHz then the CPU is hitting the limit, any overclocking beyond 3.8GHz will require much higher voltage every step.
> The increase in performance between 3.8GHz and 3.9GHz is minor in day to day usage which does not justify the required voltage or the amount of produced heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try to stay well under 70C indicated (or whatever it really is) and most importantly, try to keep prime95 exercises from drawing more than 140W over idle. (Then, of course, there is keeping prime95 from failing worker threads to deal with if this isn't sufficient.)
> 
> Do you use test 2 or the combined test 3 when you run prime95?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been running my 1600X like this for ~ two months. Ambients a bit highewr being summer but it still runs strong. This is under P95 load
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Running at 100% utilization and 1.45V and 4 GHz, you are using only 140W if one multiplies core volts times amps plus soc volts times amps. This is perhaps due to the efficiency of the 1600 vs the 1800X. In any case, the 1800X has the leakiest silicon, so one might expect it draws more power at a given switching frequency.
> 
> My issue is failed worker threads at the power level I seemed to be running at (over 200W in the CPU plus VRMs). Unfortunately, there is no HWINFO for Linux, so a lot of what is going on in my PC is guesswork.
Click to expand...

OK, as a first experiment (at 3.8 GHz) I shifted Vcore from Auto to offset, and made the offset a tiny 0.00625V. CPU temperature was a bit lower (around 70C indicated) and case prime power dropped to around 255W from 280W. This led to a lot fewer fails in the mprime torture test. Within the first two hours there was only one, with another just past the two-hour point. I'm running a check run of GSAT, but when it ends I'll boost Vcore a tad. I may change the test conditions from 16 threads to Ramad's custom conditions for parallelism of results.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RossiOCUK*
> 
> Your Evo score isn't much different to my Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's the RAID-0 SSDs treating you? I was thinking of doubling up and doing the same for my games, not sure it's worth it though. Thoughts?


My Raid-0 is actually a software RAID made with the disk management tool in Windows 10.

1x SSD 128Gb + 1x SSD 480Gb gives me a Raid 0 of 256Mb + 352Mb of remaining SSD.

I have an external enclosure with USB 3.0 and UASP so I will get another 480Gb SSD, raid them *(Hardware this time)* and have the 128Gb SSD as a fast external drive.

Did not test a lot on the RAID0 but never gave me a problem.



Here you can see the RAID 0 done by Windows. You can do this with any drive.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*


You are low on 4k... the most important one for normal usage. Is that the Samsung driver?


----------



## CentroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> You are low on 4k... the most important one for normal usage. Is that the Samsung driver?


yeah, also old benchmark.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> yeah, also old benchmark.


PRO vs EVO... is not worth to go PRO.


----------



## Anty

Not strictly overclocking question. What cooler will fit in C6H with 4 sticks of trident Z installed?
Will Thermalright Macho Rev. B do it?


----------



## AmxdPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> got my 1800X stable with 3866mhz memory at 16 timings. Superscore in aida


Can we have more info on that?
CLDO_VDDP
VDDP
DRAM and DRAM BOOT voltage
DRAM Timmings

Or perhaps just a dump of your settings









That can help all of us, including asus staff









Thanks ahead


----------



## CentroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> Can we have more info on that?
> CLDO_VDDP
> VDDP
> DRAM and DRAM BOOT voltage
> DRAM Timmings
> 
> Or perhaps just a dump of your settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That can help all of us, including asus staff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ahead


Sorry dude just a prank and photoshopped pic


----------



## AmxdPt

V
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> Sorry dude just a prank and photoshopped pic


Very usefull...


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> Sorry dude just a prank and photoshopped pic


Real funny ..... -.-


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> My system after 4 hour prime95 test. Guys think its good for 24/7 right?


looks ok to me pretty much the same sort of setup i have and mine is stable.

if you want to test it grab a copy of handbrake and do a big hard hi res encode(something that will take say 15 minutes or more) and watch hwinfo to see if there are any issues.

this is always my final test as it will kill an OC on my system where ohers fail


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> looks ok to me pretty much the same sort of setup i have and mine is stable.
> 
> if you want to test it grab a copy of handbrake and do a big hard hi res encode(something that will take say 15 minutes or more) and watch hwinfo to see if there are any issues.
> 
> this is always my final test as it will kill an OC on my system where ohers fail


Thanks tarot , i dowloaded handbreak but have no idea what to render with it tbh any tips on that ?


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Thanks tarot , i dowloaded handbreak but have no idea what to render with it tbh any tips on that ?


hi anything you want...you can grab a 4k youtube video for example then re encode it or a lower one and encode it it up 1080p, really does not matter what you encode


----------



## tarot

now back to business.
got my h115i and second set of flare x today ready for threadripper







so decided to try 4 sticks quick and dirty setup
bad idea
xmp did not work settings sucked came in at 1880 so basically 4 sticks would require a lot of manual stuff...all the nopes.
so now sitting in its little plastic cave till the big chip arrives









as a matter of interest does anyone have 4 sticks of flarex in the rig and what is your setup? in case i get bored on the weekend waiting









also this means i should have it all set up and pretty by the time vega drops then no more upgrades for a very long time me thinks


----------



## dual109

hI,

New to the AMD platform although been tweaking intel for sometime. The information here is overwhelming so thought I would start with tweaking my RAM and getting it stable. I've got the 2 x 8gb Corsair Vengeance CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 kit ver 5.39 with the Hynix chips. I have the voltage set at 1.4250 and the SOC voltage at 1.2v but there still not stable at 3200mhz. Boots to Windows OK but fails benchmarks and get some errors after a while in games.

If anyone has similar ram could they post there settings or point me to a post that is specific to this RAM as there are so many other options in the bios other then dram voltage and SOC that I'm not sure where to start. For the record I'm also running a 1700.

Thanks


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> hI,
> 
> New to the AMD platform although been tweaking intel for sometime. The information here is overwhelming so thought I would start with tweaking my RAM and getting it stable. I've got the 2 x 8gb Corsair Vengeance CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 kit ver 5.39 with the Hynix chips. I have the voltage set at 1.4250 and the SOC voltage at 1.2v but there still not stable at 3200mhz. Boots to Windows OK but fails benchmarks and get some errors after a while in games.
> 
> If anyone has similar ram could they post there settings or point me to a post that is specific to this RAM as there are so many other options in the bios other then dram voltage and SOC that I'm not sure where to start. For the record I'm also running a 1700.
> 
> Thanks


firstly turn down the soc 1.2 is the limit and won't get you anywhere.
try 1.375 on the ram
manual setup 3200 don't use docp/xmp
manually set the timings to whatever the ram says 16 18 18 etc

next search this thread for corsair and Hynix and see if you can find someone with the same version.

i had corsair Samsung e die and could not no matter what i did get it over 2933.

so next step if that faisl is try 2666 see if that works then 2933 and hen 3200.

also make sure you have the latest bios 9920 or 1403 seem to work for most


----------



## finalheaven

Just got my first failed boot since 1501 came out. I've set my mem_failboot to 3 now. Waiting for the next bios when they incorporate more of 9920.


----------



## hurricane28

Well it appears i still have the CPU fan issues... I tried CPU fan header, chassis fan 2 header and now water pump header and they all have the same problem..

Why having a fan header on the motherboard while it doesn't function properly.. Is this fixable with BIOS update or is it my motherboard itself, and how to determine this?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I returned to The Stilt's fast 3333 timings, dropped dimm voltage from 1.4 to 1.37 V, dropped VDDP from 0.96 to 0.9 V and did both a 3000% HCI Memtest run and 30 loops ITB AVX 12 GB. The former succeeded the latter failed in loop 28.


Increased Vdimm to 1.4 V again and successfully ran 30 loops.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> hI,
> 
> New to the AMD platform although been tweaking intel for sometime. The information here is overwhelming so thought I would start with tweaking my RAM and getting it stable. I've got the 2 x 8gb Corsair Vengeance CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 kit ver 5.39 with the Hynix chips. I have the voltage set at 1.4250 and the SOC voltage at 1.2v but there still not stable at 3200mhz. Boots to Windows OK but fails benchmarks and get some errors after a while in games.
> 
> If anyone has similar ram could they post there settings or point me to a post that is specific to this RAM as there are so many other options in the bios other then dram voltage and SOC that I'm not sure where to start. For the record I'm also running a 1700.
> 
> Thanks


Overwhelming it is, but search you must (sorry, channeling "Master Yoda" there...)

I think version 5.39 is Samsung B-die and if so you're in for an easier ride than some of us. My version 4.24 Corsair kit is E-die and it's taken awhile to get tunings from folks.

Big jump in stability will come from manually setting things which in the Intel world would be set for you. This is AMD's first foray into a general purpose DDR4 memory controller and they are struggling -- but it's a working device never fear it's just not as automatic as Intel.

Here's a list of things you'll encounter to really get your memory tuned:


A utility to tell you what kind of chips you have. Thaiphoon Burner freeware edition can tell you that.
Your Intel Extreme Memory Profile data ("XMP 2.0") settings -- again, you can get them from Thaiphoon or reports in the BIOS. This is a few parameters over the 16-18-18-36 type of stuff you find on the memory label.
You will need a memory testing program. Research that but lots of folks use HCI MemTest. The problem with it is that it doesn't heat the processor die up much and heat can sometimes reveal whether you are on the edge of instability or not. Other stress testing programs will reveal that later.
You will need to nail down some sub-timings by searching for people with the same chips as yours and preferably same memory. Don't forget that Corsair sells the same memory under the same name with different chips in it and just changes the version number.
There are some "impedance matching" items like ProcODT that probably need to be set manually, same deal as the previous item.
You will likely need to stay at 1.4 volts on the DRAM until you get some of this stuff set up properly, then you may be able to bring it down.
I will quote @Ramad: with SOC, sometimes too much voltage is as bad as too little. Strive to drop it below 1.1 volts.
Search you will, if you want to get to your goal, and you'll get better at it once you know EXACTLY what it is you're looking for -- that is, as you are finding the tuning of a certain parameter or voltage you'll have the terms to narrow it down much more.
Man, I know that feeling of hitting this thread and being overwhelmed, but it gets better. Just be patient and work this thread and it's pretty much all here. It is in fact a gold mine, but the process of mining it is dirty and tedious, lol.

P.S.: @gupsterg has assembled a boatload of information to get you up to speed on a number of things Ryzen here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> hi anything you want...you can grab a 4k youtube video for example then re encode it or a lower one and encode it it up 1080p, really does not matter what you encode


Thanks


----------



## Floyd31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Ryzen Timing Checker 1.01


thanks a lot for this little software.


----------



## martinhal

Hi all , new to this motherboard . My third and hopefully final Ryzen board.

Were can one get the latest Bios file ?


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> hI,
> 
> New to the AMD platform although been tweaking intel for sometime. The information here is overwhelming so thought I would start with tweaking my RAM and getting it stable. I've got the 2 x 8gb Corsair Vengeance CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 kit ver 5.39 with the Hynix chips. I have the voltage set at 1.4250 and the SOC voltage at 1.2v but there still not stable at 3200mhz. Boots to Windows OK but fails benchmarks and get some errors after a while in games.
> 
> If anyone has similar ram could they post there settings or point me to a post that is specific to this RAM as there are so many other options in the bios other then dram voltage and SOC that I'm not sure where to start. For the record I'm also running a 1700.
> 
> Thanks


Search in this thread (at top of each thread page) CMK16GX4M2B3200C brought up many discussions, here is one:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacemonkey99*
> 
> Finally got this memory kit to 3200. Corsair 2x8. CMK16GX4M2B3200C16
> 
> first time I've had this memory at its rated speed since I ditched the Kaby Lake
> 
> If it helps anyone I used the 1401 BIOS
> 
> DOCP Standard with memory speed at 3200Mhz
> Proc_ODT 80 ohm
> Geardown Disabled.
> 
> I have changed no other memory settings


I have this same ram in my BioStar build (white version and yes it is Hynix) and it runs solid at DDR4 3200, 16,18,18,18,36 but with 1.45v. Spacemonnkey99 seems to got it working on the CH6. Don't be afraid to jack up the voltage up to 1.5v if you keep your ram cool, at least for testing - some push it beyond that but with good cooling. I recommend you try above but with bios 1403 or 1501 or my favorite 9920.

I would go to 2933, check to see if stable then work the Proc_ODT each value, note default is 53.3. This is a big parameter for ram stability and needs to be fine tuned. DOCP Standard will set your Ram to Xmp values but you will need to adjust the voltage if going higher then 1.35v, also setting startup voltage the same to the ram voltage should help.


----------



## 1usmus

*My RotR test (720p low) single rank vs dual rank*

Config:
1,2 pic 1800Х@3.9 ГГц/1.285В, ASUS C6H (9920), Team Group T-Force Dark Rog Red 3000 МГц (dualrank), KFA2 Hall of Fame 4000 МГц (singlerank)
2,3 pic [email protected]Ггц/1,385, ASUS C6H (1501), G.Skill F4-3000c14D-32GTZR (dualrank)

_timings 14 14 14 14 28 42_


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *My RotR test (720p low) single rank vs dual rank*
> 
> Config:
> 1,2 pic 1800Х@3.9 ГГц/1.285В, ASUS C6H (9920), Team Group T-Force Dark Rog Red 3000 МГц (dualrank), KFA2 Hall of Fame 4000 МГц (singlerank)
> 2,3 pic [email protected]Ггц/1,385, ASUS C6H (1501), G.Skill F4-3000c14D-32GTZR (dualrank)
> 
> _timings 14 14 14 14 28 42_


DR performs better?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> DR performs better?


yep, + 8-15%


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> yep, + 8-15%


Have you tested 2 sticks AND 4 sticks DR vs SR?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *My RotR test (720p low) single rank vs dual rank*
> 
> Config:
> 1,2 pic 1800Х@3.9 ГГц/1.285В, ASUS C6H (9920), Team Group T-Force Dark Rog Red 3000 МГц (dualrank), KFA2 Hall of Fame 4000 МГц (singlerank)
> 2,3 pic [email protected]Ггц/1,385, ASUS C6H (1501), G.Skill F4-3000c14D-32GTZR (dualrank)
> 
> _timings 14 14 14 14 28 42_


Can you please test 3200 SR with Bankgroup Swap = Disabled and Alternative Bankgroup Swap = Disabled (I mean setting both to disabled)?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Can you please test 3200 SR with Bankgroup Swap = Disabled and Alternative Bankgroup Swap = Disabled (I mean setting both to disabled)?


It can affect something?

SR BGS off BGS alt on
DR BGS on BGS alt off

This rule is no longer valid?

Explain please


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Have you tested 2 sticks AND 4 sticks DR vs SR?


Unfortunately, I do not have such a lot of memory ...


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> It can affect something?
> 
> SR BGS off BGS alt on
> DR BGS on BGS alt off
> 
> This rule is no longer valid?
> 
> Explain please


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Can you please test 3200 SR with Bankgroup Swap = Disabled and Alternative Bankgroup Swap = Disabled (I mean setting both to disabled)?


Please try, it will not blow up your RAM.


----------



## 1TM1

I was surprised to see a result of >50,000 in Aida64 with my slow Hynix running at 3300. I also think that Aida64 result is too generous. However, this demonstrates the C6H board advantage of being able to change BCLK to get a stable (HCI-tested) setting.
   

I started to notice that going to a higher strap (from 3200 to 3333) and downclocking BCLK (from 100 to 99) gives more stability in POST, at a slight cost of read-write speed. However, higher straps also set higher defaults like Trfc which then can be decreased.

More and more disappointed in HCI memtest. Running to >700% overnight (slow with 4 sticks) and next day getting system not to POST. HCI is only a part. I feel that running the system through POST without issues is a necessary indication of stability, but HCI is also necessary. HCI alone is not sufficient. I think 100% (just over an hour) is enough during tuning as a preliminary partial test.

Now I've been testing this since March. Aida64 is on second trial installation (reinstalled Win10 after the CEdition). Aida64 expires after a month so I prefer a permanent solution. I have been using Intel Latency for a while now, but recently discovered winsat.

Does anybody use "winsat mem" command line? I find its results are even more consistent than Intel Latency. Intel Latency and Winsat always agree within few hundred MB/s on the read+write result. I find winsat fast easy and consistent, plus rather than needing to post screenshots it gives a "one number" result.


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> It can affect something?
> 
> SR BGS off BGS alt on
> DR BGS on BGS alt off
> 
> This rule is no longer valid?
> 
> Explain please


For sngle ranks with dual channel

BGS enabled
BGSAlt disabled


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> For sngle ranks with dual channel
> 
> BGS enabled
> BGSAlt disabled


You need Bankgroup Swap enabled for dual-rank memory and disabled for single-rank memory, some claim that enabling Alternative Bankgroup Swap for single-rank memory gives gains over disabling both.
We've had this discussion here before and I will not be part of it again, let the people believe in whatever they wish to believe.


----------



## kaseki

*@Ramad*

Initial conditions: 3.8 GHz, Vcore = Auto. Monday, at full prime95 (mprime on Linux) torture, 16 threads, I got a few errors as well as a lot of power draw and high temperature, so I did two things on Tuesday. Set Vcore to 1.35 with +0.05 offset, and switched to full torture, 12 threads, custom parameters as per your example. I still got a few errors -- two in the second hour and another two in the third hour.

Today I decided to follow your P-state example (thank you for that) and set the offset to 0.07 volts, and following comments in mprime am now running the _blend_ torture test with your parameters.

*My question is this:*

Action 6 of your p-state process says that "... the CPU will choose the right values." My initial hex values were: 98 - 8 - 20 as most would recognize for the 1800X. After I changed the offset in the Advanced page, and went back down the path to the p-state menu, I set it to custom as specified but there was no change in those hex values. I also checked after rebooting and turning on the next two p-states -- Action 7 -- and P0 was still 98 - 8 - 20. Maybe I misunderstand your wording but I would have expected the "20" to have increased to accommodate the extra 0.07 volts. Did I misunderstand? Is the 0.07 volts now an offset to P0 but not defined as such in the p-state menu? Is it an offset to all p-states?

Thanks


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> *@Ramad*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Initial conditions: 3.8 GHz, Vcore = Auto. Monday, at full prime95 (mprime on Linux) torture, 16 threads, I got a few errors as well as a lot of power draw and high temperature, so I did two things on Tuesday. Set Vcore to 1.35 with +0.05 offset, and switched to full torture, 12 threads, custom parameters as per your example. I still got a few errors -- two in the second hour and another two in the third hour.
> 
> Today I decided to follow your P-state example (thank you for that) and set the offset to 0.07 volts, and following comments in mprime am now running the _blend_ torture test with your parameters.
> 
> *My question is this:*
> 
> Action 6 of your p-state process says that "... the CPU will choose the right values." My initial hex values were: 98 - 8 - 20 as most would recognize for the 1800X. After I changed the offset in the Advanced page, and went back down the path to the p-state menu, I set it to custom as specified but there was no change in those hex values. I also checked after rebooting and turning on the next two p-states -- Action 7 -- and P0 was still 98 - 8 - 20.
> 
> 
> Maybe I misunderstand your wording but I would have expected the "20" to have increased to accommodate the extra 0.07 volts. Did I misunderstand? Is the 0.07 volts now an offset to P0 but not defined as such in the p-state menu? Is it an offset to all p-states?
> 
> Thanks


You did it right, your CPU voltage will be the value in Pstate 0 + offset under load, and P1 or P2 + offset when idle. This is the idea behind offset, as default CPU voltage + user defined voltage. The P-states settings stays as they are, and the offset can be manipulated to get the right voltage. Just make sure that Core Performance Boost is disabled and you will be fine, you will likely get high CPU voltage spikes if this setting is not disabled. And please remember to save the profile to a USB stick, it will save you from a big headache if the training fails when trying various settings.

If training fails, simply hit F5 to reset the BIOS, followed by loading the profile and changing the DRAM boot voltage by a notch (if you are using custom CLDO) to force the shutdown then pressing the RESET button on the PC panel after shutdown to force custom CLDO. The profile will load all the settings, AMD CBS settings too. I think you know all of this, but writing it anyway so a member that reads this does not get confused.









Is your CPU at 1.28V now?
Can you boot at PROCODT 68 ohm or 60 ohm? The errors you are having can be related to high PROCODT, try with lower values if you can, maybe that will solve it for those random errors.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Probably a stupid question here, but I jsut ordered an nvme m.2 ssd for my C6H. The thing is, I already have my 16x slot occupied (as it should be) as well as a PCI-e soundcard. Will the nvme ssd take any lanes from the rest of the components or did I understand it correctly that I don't really have to worry about that?


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Probably a stupid question here, but I jsut ordered an nvme m.2 ssd for my C6H. The thing is, I already have my 16x slot occupied (as it should be) as well as a PCI-e soundcard. Will the nvme ssd take any lanes from the rest of the components or did I understand it correctly that I don't really have to worry about that?


NVMe has discrete lanes dedicated to itself.

CPU has 24 lanes, in your case:

20 lanes used for:

16x Lanes from the CPU to the GPU
4x Lanes from the CPU to the NVMe (Unlike Intel, Ryzen has dedicated lanes for NVMe)

4 lanes used for:

4x lanes from the CPU to the X370 chipset

Then X370 gives you "extra" lanes for peripehals, including USB and SATA (here lives your soundcard) all of then bottlenecked by the same 4x lanes that go from the CPU to the X370 chipset.

I would put the sound card in any of the chipset slots marked in blue.


----------



## nesham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> I think version 5.39 is Samsung B-die and if so you're in for an easier ride than some of us. My version 4.24 Corsair kit is E-die and it's taken awhile to get tunings from folks.


Version 5.39 is with Hynix AFR chips


----------



## diaaablo

Hmmm, I did a RotR performance test with SR only in min and normal settings. Results are below. It looks like DX12 like BGSA (or BGS) to be enabled. Although DX12 in this game is not native thing









Spoiler: [email protected] Low Settings FHD









Spoiler: [email protected] Normal Settings FHD


----------



## BulletSponge

I apologize as this isn’t an OC related question (I’m sure I’ll have a few of those soon) but I am getting a list of parts together on Amazon and was wondering, is the Crosshair VI playing nice with Samsung 960 Evo drives now or should I find a different m.2 drive instead?


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> I apologize as this isn't an OC related question (I'm sure I'll have a few of those soon) but I am getting a list of parts together on Amazon and was wondering, is the Crosshair VI playing nice with Samsung 960 Evo drives now or should I find a different m.2 drive instead?


960 EVO is one of the best ones for this motherboard.

Performs as expected. Here you can see my 960 EVO 500Gb


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diaaablo*
> 
> Hmmm, I did a RotR performance test with SR only in min and normal settings. Results are below. It looks like DX12 like BGSA (or BGS) to be enabled. Although DX12 in this game is not native thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: [email protected] Low Settings FHD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: [email protected] Normal Settings FHD


I can guess your graphics card is nvidia. This is why the results of DX12 are so low. Benching ROTR DX12 is no go, because nvidia does not know how to make DX12 drivers (not bashing your card, I'm sure it's a good card), more on this subject here: Link

But I will buy the DX11 results, which are right.









Thank you for the effort and for posting your results. +Rep.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> 960 EVO is one of the best ones for this motherboard.
> 
> Performs as expected. Here you can see my 960 EVO 500Gb


Thank you, +rep


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> *@Ramad*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Initial conditions: 3.8 GHz, Vcore = Auto. Monday, at full prime95 (mprime on Linux) torture, 16 threads, I got a few errors as well as a lot of power draw and high temperature, so I did two things on Tuesday. Set Vcore to 1.35 with +0.05 offset, and switched to full torture, 12 threads, custom parameters as per your example. I still got a few errors -- two in the second hour and another two in the third hour.
> 
> Today I decided to follow your P-state example (thank you for that) and set the offset to 0.07 volts, and following comments in mprime am now running the _blend_ torture test with your parameters.
> 
> *My question is this:*
> 
> Action 6 of your p-state process says that "... the CPU will choose the right values." My initial hex values were: 98 - 8 - 20 as most would recognize for the 1800X. After I changed the offset in the Advanced page, and went back down the path to the p-state menu, I set it to custom as specified but there was no change in those hex values. I also checked after rebooting and turning on the next two p-states -- Action 7 -- and P0 was still 98 - 8 - 20.
> 
> 
> Maybe I misunderstand your wording but I would have expected the "20" to have increased to accommodate the extra 0.07 volts. Did I misunderstand? Is the 0.07 volts now an offset to P0 but not defined as such in the p-state menu? Is it an offset to all p-states?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> You did it right, your CPU voltage will be the value in Pstate 0 + offset under load, and P1 or P2 + offset when idle. This is the idea behind offset, as default CPU voltage + user defined voltage. The P-states settings stays as they are, and the offset can be manipulated to get the right voltage. Just make sure that Core Performance Boost is disabled and you will be fine, you will likely get high CPU voltage spikes if this setting is not disabled. And please remember to save the profile to a USB stick, it will save you from a big headache if the training fails when trying various settings.
> 
> If training fails, simply hit F5 to reset the BIOS, followed by loading the profile and changing the DRAM boot voltage by a notch (if you are using custom CLDO) to force the shutdown then pressing the RESET button on the PC panel after shutdown to force custom CLDO. The profile will load all the settings, AMD CBS settings too. I think you know all of this, but writing it anyway so a member that reads this does not get confused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your CPU at 1.28V now?
> Can you boot at PROCODT 68 ohm or 60 ohm? The errors you are having can be related to high PROCODT, try with lower values if you can, maybe that will solve it for those random errors.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your insights.

Both CPBs are disabled.

My CPU should be at 1.35 +0.07 = 1.42 under load. (I can't see what it actually is when in the OS. Probe-It would be high due to measuring the VRM output instead of the CPU input. I haven't tried any LLC yet.

ProcODT is at 80 from last big DRAM workout to 3333. CLDO is at 910 mV from that same flail. I have found when making changes that block POSTing that the safe boot button gets me back into the BIOS with the settings in the BIOS unchanged. I will experiment further. Prime95 instructions suggest that if the type 1 test is ok (as mine was a few days ago) but the blend type 3 test fails, then likely the problem is in memory so that is what I'll concentrate on. I think the memory peak at 910 mV will stay near there if I go from 80 to 68 ohms, but TBD. I may jump back to 3200 (or a saved 3200) as an experiment before trying to find a new 3333 balance condition.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Thank you, +rep


Info from Samsung Magician @ 5Tb written.





Updated the benchmark with some discrepancies but I won't close all programs to test ir properly.


----------



## Ramad

@ kaseki

I too suspect it to be the RAM. 1.42V under load @3.8GHz is too much, I don't think it needs so high voltage. Did you modify the CPU voltage on P0? I remember 1800X having a default voltage of around 1.18V or lower. I could be mistaken though.


----------



## diaaablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I can guess your graphics card is nvidia. This is why the results of DX12 are so low. Benching ROTR DX12 is no go, because nvidia does not know how to make DX12 drivers (not bashing your card, I'm sure it's a good card), more on this subject here: Link
> 
> But I will buy the DX11 results, which are right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the effort and for posting your results. +Rep.


Yep, have a 980ti (waiting for Vega release). I know about dx12 problems with 9-series nvidia GPU-s, thanks for info


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diaaablo*
> 
> Yep, have a 980ti (waiting for Vega release). I know about dx12 problems with 9-series nvidia GPU-s, thanks for info


You have a good card, but Vega will be better.








Back to the results you posted, I'm sure that DX11 results shows what I have been talking about. BGS = Disabled and BGSA = Enabled either hurts the performance or have no effect at all. In both cases, there is no gain in these settings when enabled for single-rank memory.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> NVMe has discrete lanes dedicated to itself.
> 
> CPU has 24 lanes, in your case:
> 
> 20 lanes used for:
> 
> 16x Lanes from the CPU to the GPU
> 4x Lanes from the CPU to the NVMe (Unlike Intel, Ryzen has dedicated lanes for NVMe)
> 
> 4 lanes used for:
> 
> 4x lanes from the CPU to the X370 chipset
> 
> Then X370 gives you "extra" lanes for peripehals, including USB and SATA (here lives your soundcard) all of then bottlenecked by the same 4x lanes that go from the CPU to the X370 chipset.
> 
> I would put the sound card in any of the chipset slots marked in blue.


I assume you mean red, and thank you for taking the time to answer me. I have honestly never really bothered to look up PCI-e lanes and all that before I got my Ryzen, though I guess I was just to used to the old north bridge to really think of even checking things on my Ivy Bridge.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> I assume you mean red, and thank you for taking the time to answer me. I have honestly never really bothered to look up PCI-e lanes and all that before I got my Ryzen, though I guess I was just to used to the old north bridge to really think of even checking things on my Ivy Bridge.


Red, yes red haha

Well Ryzen has many features that before were in the northbridge like USB (Ryzen provides 4x native USB3.1 to the CPU), Integrated sound and 1xNVMe or 2xSATA. They call Ryzen a SOC instead of CPU.

The block diagram would be something like this:



Some gamers notice snappier response when peripehals are connected to the SOC instead the Chipset.


----------



## diaaablo

@Ramad

I think you're right, that they are useless for SR. All my highest OC results I get with BGS&BGSA disabled. But maybe you know, how these parameters affect to RAM stability when overclock? Could be one of them should be enabled... and when I just started with new platform I have read that BGSA (as alternative to BGS) should improve results in synthetics benchmarks on SR-memory







But if it affect badly to gaming performance and day-by-day use, then it not worth it.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diaaablo*
> 
> @Ramad
> 
> I think you're right, that they are useless for SR. All my highest OC results I get with BGS&BGSA disabled. But maybe you know, how these parameters affect to RAM stability when overclock? Could be one of them should be enabled... and when I just started with new platform I have read that BGSA (as alternative to BGS) should improve results in synthetics benchmarks on SR-memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if it affect badly to gaming performance and day-by-day use, then it not worth it.


They should have no effect on RAM frequency or stability. I will get different results for my RAM when I run AIDA64 using the same settings, that tells me that the results aren't real and cannot be used for anything besides show offs.
The only situations that can demonstrate the real performance of a CPU and RAM is with gaming (well optimized games) and calculating (well optimized calculating programs). There are a few benchmarking programs that works fine, but they are still synthetic such as Cinebench and POV-Ray...etc.


----------



## elmor

Might be a while until the next BIOS which should be based on AGESA 1007. Additionally I'll be off on vacation until end of the month







Can someone confirm that AIDA64 v5.92.4306 or newer does not cause sensor issues?


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Might be a while until the next BIOS which should be based on AGESA 1007. Additionally I'll be off on vacation until end of the month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone confirm that AIDA64 v5.92.4306 or newer does not cause sensor issues?


Looks good to me.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> @ kaseki
> 
> I too suspect it to be the RAM. 1.42V under load @3.8GHz is too much, I don't think it needs so high voltage. Did you modify the CPU voltage on P0? I remember 1800X having a default voltage of around 1.18V or lower. I could be mistaken though.


Default must be 1.35 because that is what I have and never changed it. It is also listed as such in a separate blurb on p-state overclocking that I saved from hardforum.com.

Anyway, I have found that changing procODT to 68.8 from 80 was successful in allowing POST and boot. Stressapptest is not showing any failures.

However (!!!), since a couple of days ago when I started running Prime95 (and it could also be the result of running kill-ryzen segfault test), stressapptest has been showing defective behavior. Normally, it logs to the terminal every 10 seconds. Now, (and for the past day), it logs until the power transient test, then when that ends there are no logs for some period of time and then the logs start again, roughly labeled at the correct time. I removed stressapptest using apt-get and reinstalled it, and the behavior persists. I can't think of any broken thing that would cause such behavior at the same place in the logging process. As a result, I cannot be sure, until a run ends, whether there were any failures during the logging hiatus.

If the new procODT passes stressapptest, then I'll go to Prime 95 again to see if this makes a difference, and whether I can start reducing the CPU core voltage down a bit. When you write "too much" do you mean for safety, or that less should be sufficient? Keep in mind that I have an 1800X, and while it may get to higher frequency than lower numbered branded Ryzens, it does so at a cost in efficiency.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Looks good to me.


Long term? The problem should be simultaneous access from the on-board EC and monitoring software, but corrupted sensors might take days to show up, if at all.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Might be a while until the next BIOS which should be based on AGESA 1007. Additionally I'll be off on vacation until end of the month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone confirm that AIDA64 v5.92.4306 or newer does not cause sensor issues?


To you from all us beta testers: Have a nice vacation


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> To you from all us beta testers: Have a nice vacation


Thanks! Good job guys, a lot of the work done due to this thread is also ported over to our Zenith Extreme board.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Long term? The problem should be simultaneous access from the on-board EC and monitoring software, but corrupted sensors might take days to show up, if at all.


I found problems with HWINFO64 and Corsair Link. Looks like they want to read at the same time or something and one software reports 0ºC and the other the correct value and that continues alternating in time until one of them is closed.

Is that it?


----------



## tarot

ok i,m spinning my wheels waiting for the Threadripper to arrive, but i have noticed a loss of performance over the last couple of weeks.
especially the image test in realbench which is sometimes half....thought i got it sorted when i killed sonic radar(and that still holds true to a point, installed equals 80k uninstalled =110k odd but straight after i killed sonic i was getting 150k to 170k, other scores a re a little lower as well.
cinebench is tanking i can barely squeeze 1700 now regardless if i bump to 3.9 etc i can maybe get 1720 but before 3.9was a constant 1740.

i have tried 9920 1501 now on 1403 and still the same thing which leads me to believe maybe i have a fubared windows 10 install.
handbrake for example now when i live preview halts and then eventually catches up never did that before..

anyone else getting weird results?

same flarex x same timings same volts blah blah.
now before i go on....this windows installation is a dirty one....dirty as in it started life as windows 7....upgraded to 8.1 then upgraded to 10 and has not been flushed for like 4 years







but until now never given me grief...i,m attached to it


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Overwhelming it is, but search you must (sorry, channeling "Master Yoda" there...)
> 
> I think version 5.39 is Samsung B-die and if so you're in for an easier ride than some of us. My version 4.24 Corsair kit is E-die and it's taken awhile to get tunings from folks.
> 
> Big jump in stability will come from manually setting things which in the Intel world would be set for you. This is AMD's first foray into a general purpose DDR4 memory controller and they are struggling -- but it's a working device never fear it's just not as automatic as Intel.
> 
> Here's a list of things you'll encounter to really get your memory tuned:
> 
> 
> A utility to tell you what kind of chips you have. Thaiphoon Burner freeware edition can tell you that.
> Your Intel Extreme Memory Profile data ("XMP 2.0") settings -- again, you can get them from Thaiphoon or reports in the BIOS. This is a few parameters over the 16-18-18-36 type of stuff you find on the memory label.
> You will need a memory testing program. Research that but lots of folks use HCI MemTest. The problem with it is that it doesn't heat the processor die up much and heat can sometimes reveal whether you are on the edge of instability or not. Other stress testing programs will reveal that later.
> You will need to nail down some sub-timings by searching for people with the same chips as yours and preferably same memory. Don't forget that Corsair sells the same memory under the same name with different chips in it and just changes the version number.
> There are some "impedance matching" items like ProcODT that probably need to be set manually, same deal as the previous item.
> You will likely need to stay at 1.4 volts on the DRAM until you get some of this stuff set up properly, then you may be able to bring it down.
> I will quote @Ramad: with SOC, sometimes too much voltage is as bad as too little. Strive to drop it below 1.1 volts.
> Search you will, if you want to get to your goal, and you'll get better at it once you know EXACTLY what it is you're looking for -- that is, as you are finding the tuning of a certain parameter or voltage you'll have the terms to narrow it down much more.
> Man, I know that feeling of hitting this thread and being overwhelmed, but it gets better. Just be patient and work this thread and it's pretty much all here. It is in fact a gold mine, but the process of mining it is dirty and tedious, lol.
> 
> P.S.: @gupsterg has assembled a boatload of information to get you up to speed on a number of things Ryzen here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Search in this thread (at top of each thread page) CMK16GX4M2B3200C brought up many discussions, here is one:
> I have this same ram in my BioStar build (white version and yes it is Hynix) and it runs solid at DDR4 3200, 16,18,18,18,36 but with 1.45v. Spacemonnkey99 seems to got it working on the CH6. Don't be afraid to jack up the voltage up to 1.5v if you keep your ram cool, at least for testing - some push it beyond that but with good cooling. I recommend you try above but with bios 1403 or 1501 or my favorite 9920.
> 
> I would go to 2933, check to see if stable then work the Proc_ODT each value, note default is 53.3. This is a big parameter for ram stability and needs to be fine tuned. DOCP Standard will set your Ram to Xmp values but you will need to adjust the voltage if going higher then 1.35v, also setting startup voltage the same to the ram voltage should help.


Thanks guys for info. Making some progress here. I've searched this thread with the string CMK16GX4M2B3200C and found much valuable info.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> ok i,m spinning my wheels waiting for the Threadripper to arrive, but i have noticed a loss of performance over the last couple of weeks.
> especially the image test in realbench which is sometimes half....thought i got it sorted when i killed sonic radar(and that still holds true to a point, installed equals 80k uninstalled =110k odd but straight after i killed sonic i was getting 150k to 170k, other scores a re a little lower as well.
> cinebench is tanking i can barely squeeze 1700 now regardless if i bump to 3.9 etc i can maybe get 1720 but before 3.9was a constant 1740.
> 
> i have tried 9920 1501 now on 1403 and still the same thing which leads me to believe maybe i have a fubared windows 10 install.
> handbrake for example now when i live preview halts and then eventually catches up never did that before..
> 
> anyone else getting weird results?
> 
> same flarex x same timings same volts blah blah.
> now before i go on....this windows installation is a dirty one....dirty as in it started life as windows 7....upgraded to 8.1 then upgraded to 10 and has not been flushed for like 4 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but until now never given me grief...i,m attached to it


For me is quite the oposite in Cinebench, scored 1709 today after closing all programs after a whole day before restarting. If I run it when im browsing and things are open I get less.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Probably a stupid question here, but I jsut ordered an nvme m.2 ssd for my C6H. The thing is, I already have my 16x slot occupied (as it should be) as well as a PCI-e soundcard. Will the nvme ssd take any lanes from the rest of the components or did I understand it correctly that I don't really have to worry about that?


I only have one free slot (second pcie for graphics cards) and DX2 sound card in pcie x4 (last slot - down) +dbv-s2+ dvb-t2+usb 3.0 card and NMve too and C6H works perfectly. No problems.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Default must be 1.35 because that is what I have and never changed it. It is also listed as such in a separate blurb on p-state overclocking that I saved from hardforum.com.
> 
> Anyway, I have found that changing procODT to 68.8 from 80 was successful in allowing POST and boot. Stressapptest is not showing any failures.
> 
> However (!!!), since a couple of days ago when I started running Prime95 (and it could also be the result of running kill-ryzen segfault test), stressapptest has been showing defective behavior.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Normally, it logs to the terminal every 10 seconds. Now, (and for the past day), it logs until the power transient test, then when that ends there are no logs for some period of time and then the logs start again, roughly labeled at the correct time. I removed stressapptest using apt-get and reinstalled it, and the behavior persists. I can't think of any broken thing that would cause such behavior at the same place in the logging process. As a result, I cannot be sure, until a run ends, whether there were any failures during the logging hiatus.
> 
> If the new procODT passes stressapptest, then I'll go to Prime 95 again to see if this makes a difference, and whether I can start reducing the CPU core voltage down a bit.
> 
> 
> When you write "too much" do you mean for safety, or that less should be sufficient? Keep in mind that I have an 1800X, and while it may get to higher frequency than lower numbered branded Ryzens, it does so at a cost in efficiency.


That looks promising with ProcODT.








Could be a new version of stressapptest? I don't use this program, so I don't know if some log settings needs to be enabled.
I meant 1.42V too much for 3.8GHz, even if it's an 1800X, but we will know when the RAM is stable at 3200 or 3333.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Might be a while until the next BIOS which should be based on AGESA 1007. Additionally I'll be off on vacation until end of the month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone confirm that AIDA64 v5.92.4306 or newer does not cause sensor issues?


Looks good too.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> For me is quite the oposite in Cinebench, scored 1709 today after closing all programs after a whole day before restarting. If I run it when im browsing and things are open I get less.


maybe its just me....but hey to add to my hair loss just got an email the threadripper is delayed till the 16th... puts it around the same time as Vega i guess so maybe i can save on shipping









board will be here 4 days before guess that gives me time to thermal grizzly pad the chipsets







shame the asus is so dear otherwise i would grabbed that but $879 aussie dollars is just to much for not enough extra


----------



## finalheaven

Hmm I guess I'll stick with 1501 until 1.0.0.7 then. Thought about going back to 9920 but I guess its the same thing at least for me.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Default must be 1.35 because that is what I have and never changed it. It is also listed as such in a separate blurb on p-state overclocking that I saved from hardforum.com.
> 
> Anyway, I have found that changing procODT to 68.8 from 80 was successful in allowing POST and boot. Stressapptest is not showing any failures.
> 
> However (!!!), since a couple of days ago when I started running Prime95 (and it could also be the result of running kill-ryzen segfault test), stressapptest has been showing defective behavior.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Normally, it logs to the terminal every 10 seconds. Now, (and for the past day), it logs until the power transient test, then when that ends there are no logs for some period of time and then the logs start again, roughly labeled at the correct time. I removed stressapptest using apt-get and reinstalled it, and the behavior persists. I can't think of any broken thing that would cause such behavior at the same place in the logging process. As a result, I cannot be sure, until a run ends, whether there were any failures during the logging hiatus.
> 
> If the new procODT passes stressapptest, then I'll go to Prime 95 again to see if this makes a difference, and whether I can start reducing the CPU core voltage down a bit.
> 
> 
> When you write "too much" do you mean for safety, or that less should be sufficient? Keep in mind that I have an 1800X, and while it may get to higher frequency than lower numbered branded Ryzens, it does so at a cost in efficiency.
> 
> 
> 
> That looks promising with ProcODT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be a new version of stressapptest? I don't use this program, so I don't know if some log settings needs to be enabled.
> I meant 1.42V too much for 3.8GHz, even if it's an 1800X, but we will know when the RAM is stable at 3200 or 3333.
Click to expand...

Preliminary (1 hr only, each) GSAT and Prime95 (280W wallplug) were free of failures at the present Vcore. 3.8 GHz and 3333.

The GSAT was unchanged over the original installation until tonight, and I suspect that the replacement was unchanged in the repository. The user help file for GSAT shows that a log file can be written to disk, but that is not default. Default is to the terminal. And it is strange that it just skips reports for a while, then outputs a report at some non modulo 10-second time value when it recovers its loginess, and picks up normally for the next n 10-second intervals until the next "power transient" time modulo 600 seconds.

Hopefully core thread zero used for interrupts isn't overcooked. But other performance tests show only a reasonable penalty for dropping from 3.9 to 3.8 while investigating the prime95 results and striving for a lower total power usage.

More testing tomorrow. Thanks for your insights.


----------



## MrGreaseMonkkey

1501 is really bad for me. My stable 3.9Ghz @ 1.4 Volts Manual/Offset is not stable anymore, I was encoding a movie and the board gave me code 8 after 5 or so mins with 4 attemps. PC also locked up while playing PUBG. Rolled back to 1403 and now everything is OK. Yes I understand 1501 is a beta, just trying to help the development. Also I've been having some issues with bios v1403 as to where it would take 20-30 second plus to post which turned out to be a usb problem.
I noticed my webcam would turn on and off so I thought it was dying/broken. Once I unplugged the webcam, the PC would post normally (around 3 sec). You would think that the webcam was broken but I plugged it into a different port and it worked fine. I re-flashed 1403 plugged the webcam into the original port that was causing the problem and its now working fine, and yes I did a bios reset while having the issue but that did not solve the problem. And another thing, I get this crazy mouse lag every time I turn on my PC and log into windows, it can last up to 1 min, hope that gets fixed soon.

Specs
MB: ASUS CROSSHAIR VI HERO X370 AM4 [AMD]
CPU: AMD Ryzen 1700X 8Core 16 Thread @ 3.9Ghz 1.4v (Idle/Set voltage 1.33v scales to 1.4v on load with LLC 5)
COOLER: Corsair Hydro Series H115i
RAM: Gskill TridentZ RGB 16GB 3200Mhz CL 16
GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti FTW3
PSU: Corsair HX 850i


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGreaseMonkkey*
> 
> 1501 is really bad for me. My stable 3.9Ghz @ 1.4 Volts Manual/Offset is not stable anymore, I was encoding a movie and the board gave me code 8 after 5 or so mins with 4 attemps. PC also locked up while playing PUBG. Rolled back to 1403 and now everything is OK. Yes I understand 1501 is a beta, just trying to help the development. Also I've been having some issues with bios v1403 as to where it would take 20-30 second plus to post which turned out to be a usb problem.
> I noticed my webcam would turn on and off so I thought it was dying/broken. Once I unplugged the webcam, the PC would post normally (around 3 sec). You would think that the webcam was broken but I plugged it into a different port and it worked fine. I re-flashed 1403 plugged the webcam into the original port that was causing the problem and its now working fine, and yes I did a bios reset while having the issue but that did not solve the problem. And another thing, I get this crazy mouse lag every time I turn on my PC and log into windows, it can last up to 1 min, hope that gets fixed soon.
> 
> Specs
> MB: ASUS CROSSHAIR VI HERO X370 AM4 [AMD]
> CPU: AMD Ryzen 1700X 8Core 16 Thread @ 3.9Ghz 1.4v (Idle/Set voltage 1.33v scales to 1.4v on load with LLC 5)
> COOLER: Corsair Hydro Series H115i
> RAM: Gskill TridentZ RGB 16GB 3200Mhz CL 16
> GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti FTW3
> PSU: Corsair HX 850i


I believe Stilt reported that while 1501 had changes, the chances are if you are not stable with 1501 you were actually not stable to begin with.


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nesham*
> 
> Version 5.39 is with Hynix AFR chips


Thanks, I can't keep all the Corsair versions straight.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGreaseMonkkey*
> 
> 1501 is really bad for me. My stable 3.9Ghz @ 1.4 Volts Manual/Offset is not stable anymore, I was encoding a movie and the board gave me code 8 after 5 or so mins with 4 attemps. PC also locked up while playing PUBG. Rolled back to 1403 and now everything is OK. Yes I understand 1501 is a beta, just trying to help the development. Also I've been having some issues with bios v1403 as to where it would take 20-30 second plus to post which turned out to be a usb problem.
> I noticed my webcam would turn on and off so I thought it was dying/broken. Once I unplugged the webcam, the PC would post normally (around 3 sec). You would think that the webcam was broken but I plugged it into a different port and it worked fine. I re-flashed 1403 plugged the webcam into the original port that was causing the problem and its now working fine, and yes I did a bios reset while having the issue but that did not solve the problem. And another thing, I get this crazy mouse lag every time I turn on my PC and log into windows, it can last up to 1 min, hope that gets fixed soon.
> 
> Specs
> MB: ASUS CROSSHAIR VI HERO X370 AM4 [AMD]
> CPU: AMD Ryzen 1700X 8Core 16 Thread @ 3.9Ghz 1.4v (Idle/Set voltage 1.33v scales to 1.4v on load with LLC 5)
> COOLER: Corsair Hydro Series H115i
> RAM: Gskill TridentZ RGB 16GB 3200Mhz CL 16
> GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti FTW3
> PSU: Corsair HX 850i


i just grabbed a 115i for my threadripper build since the 110i won't fit.
just wondering under full load what sort of temps are you getting on that?

as for mouse lag...not really getting that except when i start up passmark it looses its ...well brown stuff







for a few seconds but apart from that all ok


----------



## janreiviardo

Hi All, complete newbie to overclocking ryzen with our motherboard. I just have some questions I'd like to ask whether they are normal...

When I set things in bios, for example both vcore and dram voltage to 1.34-1.35. The actual voltage at the hardware monitor for this settings will be vcore=1.395 and dram voltage=1.395. It's like I have to less .05 to the values I am targetting to get that value. Is this normal?

Another thing is for me to achieve 1.395v for vcore using offset, I'm setting it to + 0.13125. But then this is usually the idle voltage (1.395v), but when I start to do some load or stress test the cpu, it goes down an average 1.359. It's like 1.395 when on idle, and 1.35 when on load.. Weird or normal?

Hardware:
Ryzen 1700
Asus Crosshair Hero VI
G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ

My current but stable settings (1501 BIOS):
Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [38.00]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3333MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
- CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.13750]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.12500]
DRAM Voltage [1.33000]
ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
Active Frequency Mode [Disabled]
CPU Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.33000]
*DRAM Timing Control using Stilt's 3333mhz fast settings except TRFC=312*

For my ram to work using Stilt's 333mhz fast settings, I have to set the dram volt (1.33v in bios) such that hwinfo will have an average dram volt of 1.43v. But accdg to him, 1.35v would work. What is wrong?

*Settings is applied. Saved changes then went back to bios*

*HWInfo, CPU 100% loaded, vcore = 1.360v average. CPU at idle, vcore = 1.395v, bios vcore setting: offset + 0.13750*


----------



## Miiksu

In Guild Wars 2 I tested those Bankgroupswap settings with SR in dual channel. I need to test more but looks promising









BGS enabled, BGSAlt disabled
Avg time 158 fps
1% time 104 fps
0.1% time 95 fps

BGS disabled, BGSAlt disabled
Avg time 159 fps
1% time 111 fps
0.1% time 102 fps


----------



## Nijo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> In Guild Wars 2 I tested those Bankgroupswap settings with SR in dual channel. I need to test more but looks promising
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BGS enabled, BGSAlt disabled
> Avg time 158 fps
> 1% time 104 fps
> 0.1% time 95 fps
> 
> BGS disabled, BGSAlt disabled
> Avg time 159 fps
> 1% time 111 fps
> 0.1% time 102 fps


Hey mate,
did you test it with 1DPC or 2DPC?


----------



## Timur Born

Since new BIOS versions won't come for some time I will again freeze my OC efforts at 3975 + 3333-C14. Over the last few days I've done some work in Adobe Lightroom and Photoshop just to be reminded how many CPU intensive tasks are still only run on one or two threads. So all Threadrippers in the world won't help with that until software finally gets better multi-thread support (aka CPU clock still matters).


----------



## Martin778

I really think that's where the sweet spot is for R7's. 3900-3975MHz with 3333 C14 RAM. I won't be pushing mine harder anymore, not worth it.
I just saw a screenshot of 1950X going 4GHz @ 1.25V and 4.1GHz @ 1.4V. Guess I need to sell my setup ASAP.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Considering trying 32GB again.

Chance of getting 3200 CL12 with 4x8GB 4000MHz Samsung B-Die?


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nijo*
> 
> Hey mate,
> did you test it with 1DPC or 2DPC?


Hey, I was using two memory modules


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Might be a while until the next BIOS which should be based on AGESA 1007. Additionally I'll be off on vacation until end of the month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone confirm that AIDA64 v5.92.4306 or newer does not cause sensor issues?


Enjoy







. Don't use AIDA64 for monitoring







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I found problems with HWINFO64 and Corsair Link. Looks like they want to read at the same time or something and one software reports 0ºC and the other the correct value and that continues alternating in time until one of them is closed.
> 
> Is that it?


I reckon it would be Corsair Link, I have used HWINFO for upto 70hrs at times in a go.

@kaseki

I have come to the conclusion that on the 1800X it is "optimal" to use at stock.

Once or twice I have posted I felt on the R7 1700 3.7GHz all cores OC was pretty sweet for voltage/cooling requirement and performance. At some point I would probably assess for my uses if 3.7GHz AC OC lost me anything against the 3.8GHz AC OC. Now you see on the R7 1700 stock AC is 3.2GHz, single core it will go max to 3.75GHz. So 3.7/3.8GHz OC got you a real nice boost over stock setup and you matched/beat max XFR single core.

Now on the 1800X gunning for 3.9GHz really pulls so much power from the wall when running some stress tests. I have noted worst case constant 300-350W for total rig inc screen when only CPU is under load. 3.9GHz needs VID: 1.425V on my sample, LLC: [Auto], cooling requirement under stress tests is also really at the edge for my air cooler IMO. I have noted with ambient temperature changes, like stress tests will increase the max CPU temp, as the cooling really can't keep up with ambient air temp change. So basically WC is the route to improve that.

Now if I run it at stock I have 3.7GHz ACB at 1.25V MAX, which is similar to what R7 1700 use when OC'd to that level. It is so easy to cool, power usage is substantially lowered. I saw max ~250W in similar case tests as the 3.9GHz OC. Also running at stock The CPU does boost to 4.1GHz and at times between 3.7GHz to 3.9GHz on multiple cores (will be checking in more apps closely).

So am I just going for RAM OC now on 1800X. I feel I should keep this vs the R7 1700 to run daily, as it's the best of both world.

First up some HCI Memtest.



I had picked arbitrary SOC: 1.05V and VDIMM: 1.375V as this seemed right for 3333MHz Fast on several of the CPUs I have used. I went for ProcODT: 53.3 ohms and VDDP: 900mV, with PLL/SB manually set as 1.8V/1.05V.

AIDA64 with 3333MHz Fast I have lost nothing.



Cinebench is also where I'd expect to be.



Next IBT AVX custom 13312MB GFlops, is ~180 at stock with 3333MHz Fast, 3.8/3333 Fast is ~185 and 3.9 / 3466 Stilt is ~188.



Power usage from the wall has dropped by upto 30%, temps are decent and even for when ambient raises I have 'headroom', the quietness of the rig was astounding. Now one core did go to 4.05GHz, I will check log how long this was and when but I believe for majority of the test CPU did not boost above 3.7GHz.

Now this same profile failed Y-Cruncher within 30min.



You'll note a core went to 3.975GHz, after repeat testing it become clear that Y-Cruncher was a better test than IBT AVX custom 13312MB when at stock set up but RAM OC'd. As some cores were boosting above stock ACB of 3.7GHz which in IBT AVX they will not due to power draw, etc.

I am currently at ~10.5hrs of pass on 3333MHz Fast on Y-Cruncher, again power draw is lower, cores have been boosting up to 4.1GHz at times. SOC bumped to 1.1V, I felt this amount was needed as at stock cores will be boosting to 4.1GHz in other uses. ProcODT I went for 60ohms and also increased CAD bus from stock [Auto] of 24/24/24/24 to 30/30/30/30. I also bumped VDIMM to 1.39V, again like SOC I have seen a tendency of this needing a bump with increased CPU speed and CPU oriented tests.



HWINFO is at a polling rate of 1000ms, AFAIK the CPU can change frequencies at 2ms, so logs will not really show the truest 'picture'.

All in all I reckon if OC'ing then 1700/1700X are best, as you have highest/higher chance of beating the maximum single core frequency at stock. On 1800X I reckon stock is best with RAM OC/tweak. I have done some wPrime and SuperPi, stock 1800X is so close to 3.9/3466MHz OC but the ease of setup for stock 1800X 3333MHz Fast is way easier and efficient on power usage, cooling requirement, temps, etc.


----------



## Arkanicus

Hello,

I'm new to overclocking and I'm having some issues. Someone on reddit recommended posting and talking about it here. I read the front page but there's over 2550 pages, so I'll just post here. I'm sorry if I'm breaking anyrules and I'll take it down if I am.

so the specs are below.

**CPU:** Ryzen 1800X

**Motherboard:** Asus Crosshair VI Hero, Bios 1403

**Ram:** G.SKill Flare X 3200 14-14-14-32

**Cooler:** Kraken x62

I had a 1700 that was stable at 3.80GHz @ 1.375V and decided to return it and upgrade to a 1800x (had some money in Amazon and it was on sale).

But I'm having some issues overlcocking it. I'm currently at the stats below and after 5 minutes of OCCT it goes into a reboot cycle.

**CPU Overclock:** 3.9GHz (FID at 156, DID at 8) at 1.375V, I upped it to 1.3875V but same thing at 5min OCCT hits reboot cycle.

I had HWiNFO64 running and it had 1 WHEA error, a CPU cache L2 error.

Is there a setting I'm missing that's causing this issue? Could it be my ram (maybe the timings)? The CPU temp is in the low 50s when OCCT is running.

Also HWinfo64 always reads 1.3250V for the CPU voltage no matter what I set it at. CPU-Z shows the correct voltage though.

Then when I manual set it to 1.375, the CPU jumped to **1.7V!!** The boot gave me a warning saying dangerous voltage levels. *** why did it go that high? Still haven't figured this out.

Maybe the manual set is broken? I could offset it +

I followed the Asus overclocking walkthrough here. Using this approach I can't even get Cinebench going at 4.0GHz. I just have terrible luck in my silicon lottery.

Now OCCT destroys it in a minute at 3.9GHZ with offset of +0.03125V. Is this a bad chip or am I doing something very wrong? T_T

TLDR: I feel like I'm missing something or did something wrong, to get unstable at my settings.

I'm thinking my next steps are

1) to run OCCT on defualt and see if it's stable to determine if it's a good chip or not.

2) Update Bios to 1501

3) Look into P-state overclock (not sure about this, don't know much)

4) try it all again with new bios and p-state

What do you guys think?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Choice Stuff Here!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Might be a while until the next BIOS which should be based on AGESA 1007. Additionally I'll be off on vacation until end of the month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone confirm that AIDA64 v5.92.4306 or newer does not cause sensor issues?
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Don't use AIDA64 for monitoring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I found problems with HWINFO64 and Corsair Link. Looks like they want to read at the same time or something and one software reports 0ºC and the other the correct value and that continues alternating in time until one of them is closed.
> 
> Is that it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I reckon it would be Corsair Link, I have used HWINFO for upto 70hrs at times in a go.
> 
> @kaseki
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that on the 1800X it is "optimal" to use at stock.
> 
> Once or twice I have posted I felt on the R7 1700 3.7GHz all cores OC was pretty sweet for voltage/cooling requirement and performance. At some point I would probably assess for my uses if 3.7GHz AC OC lost me anything against the 3.8GHz AC OC. Now you see on the R7 1700 stock AC is 3.2GHz, single core it will go max to 3.75GHz. So 3.7/3.8GHz OC got you a real nice boost over stock setup and you matched/beat max XFR single core.
> 
> Now on the 1800X gunning for 3.9GHz really pulls so much power from the wall when running some stress tests. I have noted worst case constant 300-350W for total rig inc screen when only CPU is under load. 3.9GHz needs VID: 1.425V on my sample, LLC: [Auto], cooling requirement under stress tests is also really at the edge for my air cooler IMO. I have noted with ambient temperature changes, like stress tests will increase the max CPU temp, as the cooling really can't keep up with ambient air temp change. So basically WC is the route to improve that.
> 
> Now if I run it at stock I have 3.7GHz ACB at 1.25V MAX, which is similar to what R7 1700 use when OC'd to that level. It is so easy to cool, power usage is substantially lowered. I saw max ~250W in similar case tests as the 3.9GHz OC. Also running at stock The CPU does boost to 4.1GHz and at times between 3.7GHz to 3.9GHz on multiple cores (will be checking in more apps closely).
> 
> So am I just going for RAM OC now on 1800X. I feel I should keep this vs the R7 1700 to run daily, as it's the best of both world.
> 
> First up some HCI Memtest.
> 
> 
> 
> I had picked arbitrary SOC: 1.05V and VDIMM: 1.375V as this seemed right for 3333MHz Fast on several of the CPUs I have used. I went for ProcODT: 53.3 ohms and VDDP: 900mV, with PLL/SB manually set as 1.8V/1.05V.
> 
> AIDA64 with 3333MHz Fast I have lost nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Cinebench is also where I'd expect to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Next IBT AVX custom 13312MB GFlops, is ~180 at stock with 3333MHz Fast, 3.8/3333 Fast is ~185 and 3.9 / 3466 Stilt is ~188.
> 
> 
> 
> Power usage from the wall has dropped by upto 30%, temps are decent and even for when ambient raises I have 'headroom', the quietness of the rig was astounding. Now one core did go to 4.05GHz, I will check log how long this was and when but I believe for majority of the test CPU did not boost above 3.7GHz.
> 
> Now this same profile failed Y-Cruncher within 30min.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll note a core went to 3.975GHz, after repeat testing it become clear that Y-Cruncher was a better test than IBT AVX custom 13312MB when at stock set up but RAM OC'd. As some cores were boosting above stock ACB of 3.7GHz which in IBT AVX they will not due to power draw, etc.
> 
> I am currently at ~10.5hrs of pass on 3333MHz Fast on Y-Cruncher, again power draw is lower, cores have been boosting up to 4.1GHz at times. SOC bumped to 1.1V, I felt this amount was needed as at stock cores will be boosting to 4.1GHz in other uses. ProcODT I went for 60ohms and also increased CAD bus from stock [Auto] of 24/24/24/24 to 30/30/30/30. I also bumped VDIMM to 1.39V, again like SOC I have seen a tendency of this needing a bump with increased CPU speed and CPU oriented tests.
> 
> 
> 
> HWINFO is at a polling rate of 1000ms, AFAIK the CPU can change frequencies at 2ms, so logs will not really show the truest 'picture'.
> 
> 
> 
> All in all I reckon if OC'ing then 1700/1700X are best, as you have highest/higher chance of beating the maximum single core frequency at stock. On 1800X I reckon stock is best with RAM OC/tweak. I have done some wPrime and SuperPi, stock 1800X is so close to 3.9/3466MHz OC but the ease of setup for stock 1800X 3333MHz Fast is way easier and efficient on power usage, cooling requirement, temps, etc.
Click to expand...

A thank you for all that is inadequate, gupsterg, but is at least compact. I plan to experiment some more with 1800X settings, even though I suspect your point is unassailable.

I woke up today thinking that there was one other change I had made when investigating the segfault issue, and that was upgrading the kernel (4.11.0-13). Reversion to the kernel I had previously been using (4.10.0-22) did not eliminate the logging drop out issue I''ve recently observed in stressapptest. It did seem to make the amnesia time more consistent, though.

What core voltage (or offset) did you find successful on your 1800X when running all cores at 3.8 GHz. I apologize for not memorizing all your previous messages.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkanicus*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to overclocking and I'm having some issues. Someone on reddit recommended posting and talking about it here. I read the front page but there's over 2550 pages, so I'll just post here. I'm sorry if I'm breaking anyrules and I'll take it down if I am.
> 
> so the specs are below.
> 
> **CPU:** Ryzen 1800X
> 
> **Motherboard:** Asus Crosshair VI Hero, Bios 1403
> 
> **Ram:** G.SKill Flare X 3200 14-14-14-32
> 
> **Cooler:** Kraken x62
> 
> I had a 1700 that was stable at 3.80GHz @ 1.375V and decided to return it and upgrade to a 1800x (had some money in Amazon and it was on sale).
> 
> But I'm having some issues overlcocking it. I'm currently at the stats below and after 5 minutes of OCCT it goes into a reboot cycle.
> 
> **CPU Overclock:** 3.9GHz (FID at 156, DID at 8) at 1.375V, I upped it to 1.3875V but same thing at 5min OCCT hits reboot cycle.
> 
> I had HWiNFO64 running and it had 1 WHEA error, a CPU cache L2 error.
> 
> Is there a setting I'm missing that's causing this issue? Could it be my ram (maybe the timings)? The CPU temp is in the low 50s when OCCT is running.
> 
> Also HWinfo64 always reads 1.3250V for the CPU voltage no matter what I set it at. CPU-Z shows the correct voltage though.
> 
> Then when I manual set it to 1.375, the CPU jumped to **1.7V!!** The boot gave me a warning saying dangerous voltage levels. *** why did it go that high? Still haven't figured this out.
> 
> Maybe the manual set is broken? I could offset it +
> 
> I followed the Asus overclocking walkthrough here. Using this approach I can't even get Cinebench going at 4.0GHz. I just have terrible luck in my silicon lottery.
> 
> Now OCCT destroys it in a minute at 3.9GHZ with offset of +0.03125V. Is this a bad chip or am I doing something very wrong? T_T
> 
> TLDR: I feel like I'm missing something or did something wrong, to get unstable at my settings.
> 
> I'm thinking my next steps are
> 
> 1) to run OCCT on defualt and see if it's stable to determine if it's a good chip or not.
> 
> 2) Update Bios to 1501
> 
> 3) Look into P-state overclock (not sure about this, don't know much)
> 
> 4) try it all again with new bios and p-state
> 
> What do you guys think?


Just two quickies to start: *Disable Core Performance Boost* before changing core voltage from Auto. Find a recent message from @Ramad and look in his sig for a tract on p-state overclocking.


----------



## Arkanicus

Hello All, I'm new to this. Someone on reddit suggested I come here with my overclock issues. I read the front page. I'm sorry If I broke any rules and I'll take it down if I did.

Specs are below.

**CPU:** Ryzen 1800X

**Motherboard:** Asus Crosshair VI Hero, Bios 1403

**Ram:** G.SKill Flare X 3200 14-14-14-32

**Cooler:** Kraken x62

I had a 1700 that was stable at 3.80GHz @ 1.375V and decided to return it and upgrade to a 1800x (had some money in Amazon and it was on sale).

But I'm having some issues overlcocking it. I'm currently at the stats below and after 5 minutes of OCCT it goes into a reboot cycle.

**CPU Overclock:** 3.9GHz (FID at 156, DID at 8) at 1.375V, I upped it to 1.3875V but same thing at 5min OCCT hits reboot cycle.

I had HWiNFO64 running and it had 1 WHEA error, a CPU cache L2 error.

Is there a setting I'm missing that's causing this issue? Could it be my ram (maybe the timings)? The CPU temp is in the low 50s when OCCT is running.

Also HWinfo64 always reads 1.3250V for the CPU voltage no matter what I set it at. CPU-Z shows the correct voltage though.

I feel like I'm missing something or did something wrong, to get unstable at my settings.

Then when I manual set it to 1.375, the CPU jumped to **1.7V!!** The boot gave me a warning saying dangerous voltage levels. *** why did it go that high? Still haven't figured this out.

Maybe the manual set is broken? I could offset it +

I followed The Asus overclocking walkthrough . Using this approach I can't even get Cinebench going at 4.0GHz. I just have terrible luck in my silicon lottery.

OCCT destroys it in a minute at 3.9GHZ with offset of +0.03125V. Is this a bad chip or am I doing something very wrong? T_T

I think my next steps should be:

1) Run OCCT on default to see if the chip is good

2) Update bios to 1501 and see if that helps

3) Then possibly look into p-state overclocks?

Am I going about this right for a noobie?


----------



## kaseki

P.S. Read the OP of this thread. Read the Ryzen reference in @gupsterg's sig.


----------



## Arkanicus

I did disable the boost after a couple attempts.

By the end of the night it wouldn't even hold 3.9GHz in cinebench let alone OCCT. I didn't damage it did I?


----------



## Arkanicus

>P.S. Read the OP of this thread. Read the Ryzen reference in @gupsterg's sig.

I will tonight. Thank you.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Don't use AIDA64 for monitoring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I reckon it would be Corsair Link, I have used HWINFO for upto 70hrs at times in a go.
> 
> @kaseki
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that on the 1800X it is "optimal" to use at stock.
> 
> Once or twice I have posted I felt on the R7 1700 3.7GHz all cores OC was pretty sweet for voltage/cooling requirement and performance. At some point I would probably assess for my uses if 3.7GHz AC OC lost me anything against the 3.8GHz AC OC. Now you see on the R7 1700 stock AC is 3.2GHz, single core it will go max to 3.75GHz. So 3.7/3.8GHz OC got you a real nice boost over stock setup and you matched/beat max XFR single core.
> 
> Now on the 1800X gunning for 3.9GHz really pulls so much power from the wall when running some stress tests. I have noted worst case constant 300-350W for total rig inc screen when only CPU is under load. 3.9GHz needs VID: 1.425V on my sample, LLC: [Auto], cooling requirement under stress tests is also really at the edge for my air cooler IMO. I have noted with ambient temperature changes, like stress tests will increase the max CPU temp, as the cooling really can't keep up with ambient air temp change. So basically WC is the route to improve that.
> 
> Now if I run it at stock I have 3.7GHz ACB at 1.25V MAX, which is similar to what R7 1700 use when OC'd to that level. It is so easy to cool, power usage is substantially lowered. I saw max ~250W in similar case tests as the 3.9GHz OC. Also running at stock The CPU does boost to 4.1GHz and at times between 3.7GHz to 3.9GHz on multiple cores (will be checking in more apps closely).
> 
> So am I just going for RAM OC now on 1800X. I feel I should keep this vs the R7 1700 to run daily, as it's the best of both world.
> 
> First up some HCI Memtest.
> 
> 
> 
> I had picked arbitrary SOC: 1.05V and VDIMM: 1.375V as this seemed right for 3333MHz Fast on several of the CPUs I have used. I went for ProcODT: 53.3 ohms and VDDP: 900mV, with PLL/SB manually set as 1.8V/1.05V.
> 
> AIDA64 with 3333MHz Fast I have lost nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Cinebench is also where I'd expect to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Next IBT AVX custom 13312MB GFlops, is ~180 at stock with 3333MHz Fast, 3.8/3333 Fast is ~185 and 3.9 / 3466 Stilt is ~188.
> 
> 
> 
> Power usage from the wall has dropped by upto 30%, temps are decent and even for when ambient raises I have 'headroom', the quietness of the rig was astounding. Now one core did go to 4.05GHz, I will check log how long this was and when but I believe for majority of the test CPU did not boost above 3.7GHz.
> 
> Now this same profile failed Y-Cruncher within 30min.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll note a core went to 3.975GHz, after repeat testing it become clear that Y-Cruncher was a better test than IBT AVX custom 13312MB when at stock set up but RAM OC'd. As some cores were boosting above stock ACB of 3.7GHz which in IBT AVX they will not due to power draw, etc.
> 
> I am currently at ~10.5hrs of pass on 3333MHz Fast on Y-Cruncher, again power draw is lower, cores have been boosting up to 4.1GHz at times. SOC bumped to 1.1V, I felt this amount was needed as at stock cores will be boosting to 4.1GHz in other uses. ProcODT I went for 60ohms and also increased CAD bus from stock [Auto] of 24/24/24/24 to 30/30/30/30. I also bumped VDIMM to 1.39V, again like SOC I have seen a tendency of this needing a bump with increased CPU speed and CPU oriented tests.
> 
> 
> 
> HWINFO is at a polling rate of 1000ms, AFAIK the CPU can change frequencies at 2ms, so logs will not really show the truest 'picture'.
> 
> All in all I reckon if OC'ing then 1700/1700X are best, as you have highest/higher chance of beating the maximum single core frequency at stock. On 1800X I reckon stock is best with RAM OC/tweak. I have done some wPrime and SuperPi, stock 1800X is so close to 3.9/3466MHz OC but the ease of setup for stock 1800X 3333MHz Fast is way easier and efficient on power usage, cooling requirement, temps, etc.


I found the sweet spot of my 1700 at 3.7Ghz. 3.8Ghz needs up to 0.1V more.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *janreiviardo*
> 
> Hi All, complete newbie to overclocking ryzen with our motherboard. I just have some questions I'd like to ask whether they are normal...
> 
> When I set things in bios, for example both vcore and dram voltage to 1.34-1.35. The actual voltage at the hardware monitor for this settings will be vcore=1.395 and dram voltage=1.395. It's like I have to less .05 to the values I am targetting to get that value. Is this normal?
> 
> Another thing is for me to achieve 1.395v for vcore using offset, I'm setting it to + 0.13125. But then this is usually the idle voltage (1.395v), but when I start to do some load or stress test the cpu, it goes down an average 1.359. It's like 1.395 when on idle, and 1.35 when on load.. Weird or normal?
> 
> Hardware:
> Ryzen 1700
> Asus Crosshair Hero VI
> G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
> 
> My current but stable settings (1501 BIOS):
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [38.00]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3333MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
> CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
> - CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.13750]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.12500]
> DRAM Voltage [1.33000]
> ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
> Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
> Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> Active Frequency Mode [Disabled]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.33000]
> *DRAM Timing Control using Stilt's 3333mhz fast settings except TRFC=312*
> 
> For my ram to work using Stilt's 333mhz fast settings, I have to set the dram volt (1.33v in bios) such that hwinfo will have an average dram volt of 1.43v. But accdg to him, 1.35v would work. What is wrong?
> 
> *Settings is applied. Saved changes then went back to bios*
> 
> *HWInfo, CPU 100% loaded, vcore = 1.360v average. CPU at idle, vcore = 1.395v, bios vcore setting: offset + 0.13750*


For your voltages, the settings should be rather close but the readings may have some variance or inaccuracy. Best way to find out about your Ram voltage is to set it to like to 1.35v and then check the ProBelt voltage for the Dram using a multi-meter (page 1-32 in manual). That will tell you if your readings are right or settings or both are wrong but at least get you to know what correction you may need.

For core voltage you can check with low cpu loads like at idle (with a fixed voltage setting in the bios, otherwise it maybe changing due to C states or P states). If the CPU is under load the Probelt will indicate a higher voltage then actual cpu voltage due to voltage drop from the VRM (closer to where the Probelt reads) and CPU (due to resistance in the traces of the motherboard). There are other voltages as well. Anyways finding out how accurate your indication are maybe useful.

In my case everything is right on the money - set cpu 1.35v it reads 1.351 or something close, same with ram and everything else but others have indicated same things as you with variances. If you have them I don't think there is much that can be done other then understanding any corrections you might need to keep track of. I would say in most cases the bios settings are about right on.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Thanks guys for info. Making some progress here. I've searched this thread with the string CMK16GX4M2B3200C and found much valuable info.


Your welcome and please let us know how it goes with that ram as well since those are very popular sticks.


----------



## Albert1007

Hi Guys,
I've managed to achieve a rock-solid system, 1600X @3.9Ghz with 1.35V + 0.025 offset and LLC level 2.

RAM kit is CMD16GX4M2B3200C16, 2x8Gb at 3200mhz CL16 (16-18-18-36) running at 1.34V and 1.05V SoC. (Samsung dies, ver 4.31)

I'm wanting to tighten the timings, given that I've seen up to 3200mhz CL14, to obtain as many extra fps as possible.

Any advice or possible help? Been trying to keep up with the thread but hasn't been possible lately.

PS: I'm on BIOS 1403, if possible I would prefer not to update, as everything works like a charm and I don't get a single problem out of it.

Thanks!


----------



## gupsterg

@kaseki

3.8GHz needs no increase in voltage, the stock 1.35V VID ceiling in PState 0 is ample.

@Frikencio

Yep after 'the sweet spot" all Ryzens I've owned need ~100mV increase per 100MHz increase.

One R7 1700 does 3.7GHz with stock PState 0 VID 1.1875V, another needs only +50mV (VID: 1.2375V), another ~+62mV (VID: 1.25V). 3.8GHz for each is +150mV, next one +162mV and the last one ~196mV.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Might be a while until the next BIOS which should be based on AGESA 1007. Additionally I'll be off on vacation until end of the month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone confirm that AIDA64 v5.92.4306 or newer does not cause sensor issues?


Aida64 newest Beta, version 5.92.4329. Here is screen capture after about 45minutes in VR, note AIO pump indicating 0 rpm, motherboard temperature 70c etc. in the OSD panel. I now have an ASUS OC Panel installed as well so not sure if that is adding additional conflict. Anyways Aida64 is still not usable for monitoring anything.


----------



## ibeat117

Is this what we will get with AGESA 1007?


----------



## sugarhell

No


----------



## ibeat117

Is this what we will get with AGESA 1007?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> No


So is it Threadripper exclusive?


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibeat117*
> 
> Is this what we will get with AGESA 1007?
> So is it Threadripper exclusive?


The Numa/Uma toggle yeah


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibeat117*
> 
> Is this what we will get with AGESA 1007?
> So is it Threadripper exclusive?


ThreadRipper is quad channel RAM, which is what those slides refer to, so those distributed / local memory options don't exist in Ryzen since X370 is dual channel.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> ThreadRipper is quad channel RAM, which is what those slides refer to, so those distributed / local memory options don't exist in Ryzen since X370 is dual channel.


No Threadripper is 2 dies that's why they have the toggle for Numa/Uma. Depending if an application is memory sensitive you choose the right mode in order to keep all the data from jumping to other die's memory and cache.


----------



## Arkanicus

How accurate are these stats below?

Ryzen 7 1700
93% reach 3.8GHz @ 1.376V
70% reach 3.9GHz @ 1.408V
20% reach 4.0GHz @ 1.440V
Ryzen 7 1700X
100% reach 3.8GHz @ 1.360V
77% reach 3.9GHz @ 1.392V
33% reach 4.0GHz @ 1.424V
Ryzen 7 1800X
100% reach 3.8GHz (assumed)
97% reach 3.9GHz @ 1.376V
67% reach 4.0GHz @ 1.408V
20% reach 4.1GHz @ 1.440V

My preliminary overclocking showed my 1800x couldn't maintain 3.9GHz @ 1.376V. I hope to god my 1800x isn't in that 3%.


----------



## system44

Hello,

I can not get more than 2400MHz with memory Corsair 32GB KIT DDR4 DRAM 3000MHz CL15 Vengeance ( CMU32GX4M2C3000C15B )

CPU AMD RYZEN 7 1800X and latest BIOS 1403

Do not anyone do these RAM and advise how to set BIOS?

Thak you


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *system44*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I can not get more than 2400MHz with memory Corsair 32GB KIT DDR4 DRAM 3000MHz CL15 Vengeance ( CMU32GX4M2C3000C15B )
> 
> CPU AMD RYZEN 7 1800X and latest BIOS 1403
> 
> Do not anyone do these RAM and advise how to set BIOS?
> 
> Thak you


Go to page one, look for Dram data collection, look for name ScaredyCrow and copy settings for your BIOS.

Other importants settings you can see in my signature (although my memory is other).


----------



## blair

I get intermittent hangs sometimes with this overclock.. i haven't tried 3466 for stability, but i might be jumping up to 32gb memory and will likely be forced to lower the speed..

I was stable in AIDA for 10hrs or so with the below settings >

Multi 37.75x100 = 3775mhz
vCore = 1.35v
SOC 1.1v
DRAM = 1.35
DRAM Freq = 3333Mhz - Auto Timings across the board

Bumped all this up and manually set timings to be very specific.. as below (also in screenshots)

I used the XMP Profile settings.. I feel like the tRFC1/2/4 are way too high on XMP? can anyone confirm?

Multi 38.25x100 = 3825mhz
vCore = 1.36v
SOC 1.2v (RAM defaulted to 2133 when i tried this at 1.1v)
DRAM = 1.375v
DRAM Freq: 3600


(Original > https://puu.sh/x6JPr/b929938302.png)



(Original > https://puu.sh/x6KGz/a01501bd4c.png)

I'll have to play with settings and see if i can get it stable as it crashed after 15 mins of AIDA Extreme..







not to mentioned those hangs i'm sometimes getting in games...


----------



## FloppyDrive

Seeing someone on Reddit running TR with all cores at 4.1GHz makes me think I bought the wrong Motherboard/CPU.


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Seeing someone on Reddit running TR with all cores at 4.1GHz makes me think I bought the wrong Motherboard/CPU.


If you dont have money issues maybe you did


----------



## Martin778

Yeah, yeah 4.1-4.2GHz and later it turns out it can barely finish Cinebench R15 run or SuperPi before crashing






















We already heard those stories.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkanicus*
> 
> How accurate are these stats below?
> 
> Ryzen 7 1700
> 93% reach 3.8GHz @ 1.376V
> 70% reach 3.9GHz @ 1.408V
> 20% reach 4.0GHz @ 1.440V
> Ryzen 7 1700X
> 100% reach 3.8GHz @ 1.360V
> 77% reach 3.9GHz @ 1.392V
> 33% reach 4.0GHz @ 1.424V
> Ryzen 7 1800X
> 100% reach 3.8GHz (assumed)
> 97% reach 3.9GHz @ 1.376V
> 67% reach 4.0GHz @ 1.408V
> 20% reach 4.1GHz @ 1.440V
> 
> My preliminary overclocking showed my 1800x couldn't maintain 3.9GHz @ 1.376V. I hope to god my 1800x isn't in that 3%.


My 1700 can't get stable 1.376V on 3.8Ghz so.... I am the 7% or people are not stressing properly enough.

But that depends... load or idle voltage?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkanicus*
> 
> How accurate are these stats below?
> 
> Ryzen 7 1700
> 93% reach 3.8GHz @ 1.376V
> 70% reach 3.9GHz @ 1.408V
> 20% reach 4.0GHz @ 1.440V
> Ryzen 7 1700X
> 100% reach 3.8GHz @ 1.360V
> 77% reach 3.9GHz @ 1.392V
> 33% reach 4.0GHz @ 1.424V
> Ryzen 7 1800X
> 100% reach 3.8GHz (assumed)
> 97% reach 3.9GHz @ 1.376V
> 67% reach 4.0GHz @ 1.408V
> 20% reach 4.1GHz @ 1.440V
> 
> My preliminary overclocking showed my 1800x couldn't maintain 3.9GHz @ 1.376V. I hope to god my 1800x isn't in that 3%.


My 1700 must be something special then.

Benchmark stable at 4.1: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12293776

That's the highest CPU score with a Ryzen CPU on air/water for 3DMark11 afaik. Next one is 17k...

Using 1.425 vcore. And that's with the stock cooler









Ordered a Noctua U12s, should have it next week, will be posting results. I don't expect 4.1 to be stable for anything but games and benchmarks but I'll try for 4.0 stability.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkanicus*
> 
> How accurate are these stats below?
> 
> Ryzen 7 1700
> 93% reach 3.8GHz @ 1.376V
> 70% reach 3.9GHz @ 1.408V
> 20% reach 4.0GHz @ 1.440V
> Ryzen 7 1700X
> 100% reach 3.8GHz @ 1.360V
> 77% reach 3.9GHz @ 1.392V
> 33% reach 4.0GHz @ 1.424V
> Ryzen 7 1800X
> 100% reach 3.8GHz (assumed)
> 97% reach 3.9GHz @ 1.376V
> 67% reach 4.0GHz @ 1.408V
> 20% reach 4.1GHz @ 1.440V
> 
> My preliminary overclocking showed my 1800x couldn't maintain 3.9GHz @ 1.376V. I hope to god my 1800x isn't in that 3%.


IIRC that's Silicon Lottery's data and at the time IIRC 1hr RealBench Stress mode was used with 2400MHz RAM.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> IIRC that's Silicon Lottery's data and at the time IIRC 1hr RealBench Stress mode was used with 2400MHz RAM.


The only unfortunate thing with Silicon lottery is that you might get a good clocking CPU but the IMC may be crap... And memory affects Ryzen performance a _lot_.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Thanks! Good job guys, a lot of the work done due to this thread is also ported over to our Zenith Extreme board.


have a fantastic time off. Dunno if You noticed or not but found solution to my 1501 bios problem... upgraded 980ti toPascal Titan and works like a dream ! A FREAKING DREAM no boot problem at 3200 3466 3600. Turned from worst bios to best one in my case


----------



## genShadoX

Hey guyz, new here.

I just built a new Ryzen rig with Asus Crosshair VI Hero and I am having a strange problem. Everything seemed to work fine, booted to Windows, passed RealBench stress test etc. Then I went to BIOS and left the computer alone for a few min. When I came back the computer kept restarting, powering on and off every 2 seconds. It seems it is restarting itself at Q-code 3E.

I tried all the below to no avail:

- resitting the RAM
- only 1 ram stick
- resitting GPU
- no GPU
- resetting CMOS
- taking battery out for 10 sec
- flashing bios with USB flashback
- untighten cooler

I have no idea what is going on. Does anyone have any clue what it could be? I would appreciate any help.

Computer specs:

- Ryzen 1700x
- Asus Crosshair VI Hero
- G.Skill Ripjaws V 32GB DDR4 3200 C14 32GVK
- Samsung SSD 850 EVO 1Tb
- Samsung SSD 960 Evo M.2 500Gb
- EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti SC
- CRYORIG R1 Universal (AM3 backplate)
- Corsair RMi Series RM850i


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> The only unfortunate thing with Silicon lottery is that you might get a good clocking CPU but the IMC may be crap... And memory affects Ryzen performance a _lot_.


That I was thinkin too. I can push mem to 3466 MHz (or 3600 MHz but performance suck), [email protected] and getting 1856/168 points at CB15.It's something over 20K at 3dmark. Passmark 1270 physics and 2140 single threaded.


----------



## aznsniper911

Ugh this board is driving me nuts. Took off the waterblock so I could repaste the TIM, and now it won't boot up! Took off the waterblock, ram, GPU and disconnected everything else but the power cable in the case and still no boot. Ugh, looks like I have to take out of the case and see if it'll boot.


----------



## hotbrass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Red, yes red haha
> 
> Well Ryzen has many features that before were in the northbridge like USB (Ryzen provides 4x native USB3.1 to the CPU), Integrated sound and 1xNVMe or 2xSATA. They call Ryzen a SOC instead of CPU.
> 
> The block diagram would be something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Some gamers notice snappier response when peripehals are connected to the SOC instead the Chipset.


So how do we know which USB 3.0 ports go to the CPU/SOC?

Thanks!


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotbrass*
> 
> So how do we know which USB 3.0 ports go to the CPU/SOC?
> 
> Thanks!


The Back top 4x Type-A go to the CPU and the middle/bottom ones are tied to the chipset.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> The Back top 4x Type-A go to the CPU and the middle/bottom ones are tied to the chipset.


Yes, top ones.


----------



## hotstocks

Well I am only 51 years old and have been building, repairing, and overclocking computers for 35 years, so what do I know? This platform is complete **** unless someone more knowledgeable than myself can interpret these LatencyMon results and explain why a 100% stable 1800X, G.skill b-die ram, Corsair 1000W psu, Nvidia 1080ti, and Samsung 960 Evo 1TB NVME SSD all running every stress test 100% stable for hours or days and nice and cool still gets these LatencyMon results in every day multitasking use and gets 5-60 second complete freezes in Realbench stress test and IBT. Here are the diagnostics: This platform has a SERIOUS problem with directx and intel ethernet as seen below.

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CONCLUSION
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Your system appears to be having trouble handling real-time audio and other tasks. You are likely to experience buffer underruns appearing as drop outs, clicks or pops. One or more DPC routines that belong to a driver running in your system appear to be executing for too long. At least one detected problem appears to be network related. In case you are using a WLAN adapter, try disabling it to get better results. One problem may be related to power management, disable CPU throttling settings in Control Panel and BIOS setup. Check for BIOS updates.
LatencyMon has been analyzing your system for 0:22:50 (h:mm:ss) on processors 0,1,2 and 3.

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
SYSTEM INFORMATION
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Computer name: RYZENWIN10
OS version: Windows 8 , 6.2, build: 9200 (x64)
Hardware: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., CROSSHAIR VI HERO
CPU: AuthenticAMD AMD Ryzen 7 1800X Eight-Core Processor
Logical processors: 16
Processor groups: 1
RAM: 32696 MB total

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU SPEED
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Reported CPU speed: 3950 MHz
Measured CPU speed: 1 MHz (approx.)

Note: reported execution times may be calculated based on a fixed reported CPU speed. Disable variable speed settings like Intel Speed Step and AMD Cool N Quiet in the BIOS setup for more accurate results.

WARNING: the CPU speed that was measured is only a fraction of the CPU speed reported. Your CPUs may be throttled back due to variable speed settings and thermal issues. It is suggested that you run a utility which reports your actual CPU frequency and temperature.

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
MEASURED INTERRUPT TO USER PROCESS LATENCIES
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
The interrupt to process latency reflects the measured interval that a usermode process needed to respond to a hardware request from the moment the interrupt service routine started execution. This includes the scheduling and execution of a DPC routine, the signaling of an event and the waking up of a usermode thread from an idle wait state in response to that event.

Highest measured interrupt to process latency (µs): 12459.440844
Average measured interrupt to process latency (µs): 3.936518

Highest measured interrupt to DPC latency (µs): 12452.960193
Average measured interrupt to DPC latency (µs): 1.609714

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
REPORTED ISRs
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Interrupt service routines are routines installed by the OS and device drivers that execute in response to a hardware interrupt signal.

Highest ISR routine execution time (µs): 218.870127
Driver with highest ISR routine execution time: dxgkrnl.sys - DirectX Graphics Kernel, Microsoft Corporation

Highest reported total ISR routine time (%): 0.071483
Driver with highest ISR total time: dxgkrnl.sys - DirectX Graphics Kernel, Microsoft Corporation

Total time spent in ISRs (%) 0.075282

ISR count (execution time <250 µs): 896495
ISR count (execution time 250-500 µs): 0
ISR count (execution time 500-999 µs): 0
ISR count (execution time 1000-1999 µs): 0
ISR count (execution time 2000-3999 µs): 0
ISR count (execution time >=4000 µs): 0

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
REPORTED DPCs
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
DPC routines are part of the interrupt servicing dispatch mechanism and disable the possibility for a process to utilize the CPU while it is interrupted until the DPC has finished execution.

Highest DPC routine execution time (µs): 22889.380
Driver with highest DPC routine execution time: ndis.sys - Network Driver Interface Specification (NDIS), Microsoft Corporation

Highest reported total DPC routine time (%): 0.041673
Driver with highest DPC total execution time: ndis.sys - Network Driver Interface Specification (NDIS), Microsoft Corporation

Total time spent in DPCs (%) 0.148287

DPC count (execution time <250 µs): 5725889
DPC count (execution time 250-500 µs): 0
DPC count (execution time 500-999 µs): 9476
DPC count (execution time 1000-1999 µs): 746
DPC count (execution time 2000-3999 µs): 189
DPC count (execution time >=4000 µs): 0

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
REPORTED HARD PAGEFAULTS
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Hard pagefaults are events that get triggered by making use of virtual memory that is not resident in RAM but backed by a memory mapped file on disk. The process of resolving the hard pagefault requires reading in the memory from disk while the process is interrupted and blocked from execution.

Process with highest pagefault count: none

Total number of hard pagefaults 0
Hard pagefault count of hardest hit process: 0
Highest hard pagefault resolution time (µs): 0.0
Total time spent in hard pagefaults (%): 0.0
Number of processes hit: 0

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
PER CPU DATA
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 0 Interrupt cycle time (s): 58.55610
CPU 0 ISR highest execution time (µs): 218.870127
CPU 0 ISR total execution time (s): 16.275395
CPU 0 ISR count: 845946
CPU 0 DPC highest execution time (µs): 12280.940
CPU 0 DPC total execution time (s): 25.438325
CPU 0 DPC count: 5299086
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 1 Interrupt cycle time (s): 10.270134
CPU 1 ISR highest execution time (µs): 128.480
CPU 1 ISR total execution time (s): 0.225861
CPU 1 ISR count: 49274
CPU 1 DPC highest execution time (µs): 2049.80
CPU 1 DPC total execution time (s): 1.593662
CPU 1 DPC count: 149435
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 2 Interrupt cycle time (s): 13.716829
CPU 2 ISR highest execution time (µs): 69.380
CPU 2 ISR total execution time (s): 0.002688
CPU 2 ISR count: 1257
CPU 2 DPC highest execution time (µs): 22889.380
CPU 2 DPC total execution time (s): 5.029495
CPU 2 DPC count: 179878
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 3 Interrupt cycle time (s): 9.557818
CPU 3 ISR highest execution time (µs): 6.680
CPU 3 ISR total execution time (s): 0.000083
CPU 3 ISR count: 18
CPU 3 DPC highest execution time (µs): 2188.710127
CPU 3 DPC total execution time (s): 0.447559
CPU 3 DPC count: 107970


----------



## ggdfdgd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Well I am only 51 years old and have been building, repairing, and overclocking computers for 35 years, so what do I know? This platform is complete **** unless someone more knowledgeable than myself can interpret these LatencyMon results and explain why a 100% stable 1800X, G.skill b-die ram, Corsair 1000W psu, Nvidia 1080ti, and Samsung 960 Evo 1TB NVME SSD all running every stress test 100% stable for hours or days and nice and cool still gets these LatencyMon results in every day multitasking use and gets 5-60 second complete freezes in Realbench stress test and IBT. Here are the diagnostics: This platform has a SERIOUS problem with directx and intel ethernet as seen below.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> CONCLUSION
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> Your system appears to be having trouble handling real-time audio and other tasks. You are likely to experience buffer underruns appearing as drop outs, clicks or pops. One or more DPC routines that belong to a driver running in your system appear to be executing for too long. At least one detected problem appears to be network related. In case you are using a WLAN adapter, try disabling it to get better results. One problem may be related to power management, disable CPU throttling settings in Control Panel and BIOS setup. Check for BIOS updates.
> LatencyMon has been analyzing your system for 0:22:50 (h:mm:ss) on processors 0,1,2 and 3.
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> SYSTEM INFORMATION
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> Computer name: RYZENWIN10
> OS version: Windows 8 , 6.2, build: 9200 (x64)
> Hardware: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., CROSSHAIR VI HERO
> CPU: AuthenticAMD AMD Ryzen 7 1800X Eight-Core Processor
> Logical processors: 16
> Processor groups: 1
> RAM: 32696 MB total
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> CPU SPEED
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> Reported CPU speed: 3950 MHz
> Measured CPU speed: 1 MHz (approx.)
> 
> Note: reported execution times may be calculated based on a fixed reported CPU speed. Disable variable speed settings like Intel Speed Step and AMD Cool N Quiet in the BIOS setup for more accurate results.
> 
> WARNING: the CPU speed that was measured is only a fraction of the CPU speed reported. Your CPUs may be throttled back due to variable speed settings and thermal issues. It is suggested that you run a utility which reports your actual CPU frequency and temperature.
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> MEASURED INTERRUPT TO USER PROCESS LATENCIES
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> The interrupt to process latency reflects the measured interval that a usermode process needed to respond to a hardware request from the moment the interrupt service routine started execution. This includes the scheduling and execution of a DPC routine, the signaling of an event and the waking up of a usermode thread from an idle wait state in response to that event.
> 
> Highest measured interrupt to process latency (µs): 12459.440844
> Average measured interrupt to process latency (µs): 3.936518
> 
> Highest measured interrupt to DPC latency (µs): 12452.960193
> Average measured interrupt to DPC latency (µs): 1.609714
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> REPORTED ISRs
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> Interrupt service routines are routines installed by the OS and device drivers that execute in response to a hardware interrupt signal.
> 
> Highest ISR routine execution time (µs): 218.870127
> Driver with highest ISR routine execution time: dxgkrnl.sys - DirectX Graphics Kernel, Microsoft Corporation
> 
> Highest reported total ISR routine time (%): 0.071483
> Driver with highest ISR total time: dxgkrnl.sys - DirectX Graphics Kernel, Microsoft Corporation
> 
> Total time spent in ISRs (%) 0.075282
> 
> ISR count (execution time <250 µs): 896495
> ISR count (execution time 250-500 µs): 0
> ISR count (execution time 500-999 µs): 0
> ISR count (execution time 1000-1999 µs): 0
> ISR count (execution time 2000-3999 µs): 0
> ISR count (execution time >=4000 µs): 0
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> REPORTED DPCs
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> DPC routines are part of the interrupt servicing dispatch mechanism and disable the possibility for a process to utilize the CPU while it is interrupted until the DPC has finished execution.
> 
> Highest DPC routine execution time (µs): 22889.380
> Driver with highest DPC routine execution time: ndis.sys - Network Driver Interface Specification (NDIS), Microsoft Corporation
> 
> Highest reported total DPC routine time (%): 0.041673
> Driver with highest DPC total execution time: ndis.sys - Network Driver Interface Specification (NDIS), Microsoft Corporation
> 
> Total time spent in DPCs (%) 0.148287
> 
> DPC count (execution time <250 µs): 5725889
> DPC count (execution time 250-500 µs): 0
> DPC count (execution time 500-999 µs): 9476
> DPC count (execution time 1000-1999 µs): 746
> DPC count (execution time 2000-3999 µs): 189
> DPC count (execution time >=4000 µs): 0
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> REPORTED HARD PAGEFAULTS
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> Hard pagefaults are events that get triggered by making use of virtual memory that is not resident in RAM but backed by a memory mapped file on disk. The process of resolving the hard pagefault requires reading in the memory from disk while the process is interrupted and blocked from execution.
> 
> Process with highest pagefault count: none
> 
> Total number of hard pagefaults 0
> Hard pagefault count of hardest hit process: 0
> Highest hard pagefault resolution time (µs): 0.0
> Total time spent in hard pagefaults (%): 0.0
> Number of processes hit: 0
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> PER CPU DATA
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> CPU 0 Interrupt cycle time (s): 58.55610
> CPU 0 ISR highest execution time (µs): 218.870127
> CPU 0 ISR total execution time (s): 16.275395
> CPU 0 ISR count: 845946
> CPU 0 DPC highest execution time (µs): 12280.940
> CPU 0 DPC total execution time (s): 25.438325
> CPU 0 DPC count: 5299086
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> CPU 1 Interrupt cycle time (s): 10.270134
> CPU 1 ISR highest execution time (µs): 128.480
> CPU 1 ISR total execution time (s): 0.225861
> CPU 1 ISR count: 49274
> CPU 1 DPC highest execution time (µs): 2049.80
> CPU 1 DPC total execution time (s): 1.593662
> CPU 1 DPC count: 149435
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> CPU 2 Interrupt cycle time (s): 13.716829
> CPU 2 ISR highest execution time (µs): 69.380
> CPU 2 ISR total execution time (s): 0.002688
> CPU 2 ISR count: 1257
> CPU 2 DPC highest execution time (µs): 22889.380
> CPU 2 DPC total execution time (s): 5.029495
> CPU 2 DPC count: 179878
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> CPU 3 Interrupt cycle time (s): 9.557818
> CPU 3 ISR highest execution time (µs): 6.680
> CPU 3 ISR total execution time (s): 0.000083
> CPU 3 ISR count: 18
> CPU 3 DPC highest execution time (µs): 2188.710127
> CPU 3 DPC total execution time (s): 0.447559
> CPU 3 DPC count: 107970


What's your SOC voltage?


----------



## hotstocks

I needed about 1.14v SOC to get the 3333 Mhz C14 4X8 B-die and CPU 3.95 ghz at 1.4v LLC3 ram 1.38v completely stable. SOC still < 1.2v and completely safe at 1.14v, lower will fail HCI after 800%


----------



## ggdfdgd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I needed about 1.14v SOC to get the 3333 Mhz C14 4X8 B-die and CPU 3.95 ghz at 1.4v LLC3 ram 1.38v completely stable. SOC still < 1.2v and completely safe at 1.14v, lower will fail HCI after 800%


You should try 1.05-1.1 SOC along with a memory frequency that works with that SOC voltage and see if you still get these freezes. As stated by The Stilt some ryzen CPU's just don't like >1.1 soc voltage and even if everything is otherwise stable the SOC could still be struggling to handle the load. This also applies to having too low of a soc voltage. I had this problem myself too and I originally thought it was the nvme drive but after bumping my soc voltage from 0.95 to 1.05 the freezing during stress tests like realbench stopped. Since nvme ssd's are handled by the SOC it makes sense that mostly people with nvme drives experienced this problem.


----------



## kaseki

*Tonight's HTPC Baseline:*

1800X CPU frequency lowered to 3.8 GHz; maximum CPU temperature is now a reasonable 70C on Prime95 torture test
P-states are now in use; P-state (1) (3.2 GHz) can occasionally be seen in taskbar tell-tales.
P-state (2) (2.2 GHz) is the normal condition of inactive cores.
Linux Mint 18.1 MATE 64 on kernel 4.11.0-13
See sig for hardware description

Memory subjected to complete suite of Memtest86 5.01 (part of Mint builds): no errors
Memory subjected to Google stressapptest 2 x 1 hr: no errors (except for gaps in logging to terminal) (49C)
Prime95 (mprime) torture test 12-thread blend 1 hr: pass (70C; 250W case power)
Unigine Superposition: 15381 x 115.05
Unigine Valley: 101.0 x 4227
Blender 'Classroom' render: 13:52.67
Sach's Marine Aquarium running under Crossover for Linux: As beautiful as ever.










Spoiler: Augmented Simulated Ryzen Timing Checker







Thanks to very many of you -- you know who you are.

_N.B. My Ryzen CPU, like many from early production, can be made to throw segfaults on heavy compilation tasks under Linux, FreeBSD, or Windows Linux environment, which actually uses the Windows kernel. By heavy I mean such as 16 parallel gcc compilations of the gcc compiler or of a Linux build. Fewer parallel compilations can also produce the effect. There are some rumblings indicating that compilations are not the only conditions that can cause the CPU to throw segfaults. Recent Ryzen production lots seem to have a much reduced probability of this, although AMD has not provided any statistics. So far, there don't seem to be any reported segfault issues that affect gamers.

Windows programs other than their Linux for Windows emulation do not show this issue, as far as I have read. Microsoft may have already adapted code to deal with the CPU. For most of you this is a non-issue as far as we know at the present.

Once the people whose livings depend on successful compilations finish getting AMD to replace their CPUs under RMA, I will have to join the RMA list. It is still too early to know whether this issue might have some effect on stability as defined by the general approaches of this thread. An RMA replacement will of course require the usual gamut of stress testing and voltage tweaks. What more would one want to live for? /s_

Issue ref: https://community.amd.com/thread/215773
Test program: kill-ryzen at https://github.com/suaefar/ryzen-test
Phoronix comments: https://www.phoronix.com/forums/forum/phoronix/general-discussion/967913-amd-confirms-linux-performance-marginality-problem-affecting-some-doesn-t-affect-epyc-tr


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggdfdgd3*
> 
> You should try 1.05-1.1 SOC along with a memory frequency that works with that SOC voltage and see if you still get these freezes. As stated by The Stilt some ryzen CPU's just don't like >1.1 soc voltage and even if everything is otherwise stable the SOC could still be struggling to handle the load. This also applies to having too low of a soc voltage. I had this problem myself too and I originally thought it was the nvme drive but after bumping my soc voltage from 0.95 to 1.05 the freezing during stress tests like realbench stopped. Since nvme ssd's are handled by the SOC it makes sense that mostly people with nvme drives experienced this problem.


Well lowering soc won't work I would have to lower ram speed or cpu which I won't do for freezes in only two stress tests, but I will try upping soc from my 1.14v to 1.18 or the maximum 1.2v recomended just to see if it gets rid of the freezes, but lower soc is not the answer, maybe higher will be...


----------



## kaseki

*@hotstocks*

Your results seem to be almost impossible, leading me to question what latency monitor is actually doing, or what it might be in conflict with. I am sure, for starters, that the CPU would have a lot of trouble actually running at 1 MHz --- 1 GHz maybe.

Perhaps you can supply some results of performance tests commonly used by the commenters here to give us a better understanding of where your performance level is.

If these values are valid in the sense that processing stops for long periods, then whatever is causing that will have to be chased down. I have not had that issue, ever, but I am operating with Linux Mint. On the other hand, I don't get to run the many useful programs that Windows has to evaluate operation.

Sorry I don't have a your-problem-is answer.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Well lowering soc won't work I would have to lower ram speed or cpu which I won't do for freezes in only two stress tests, but I will try upping soc from my 1.14v to 1.18 or the maximum 1.2v recomended just to see if it gets rid of the freezes, but lower soc is not the answer, maybe higher will be...


do you have sonic radar/sonic suite installed.
try uninstalling them that seemed to hel another member with the hitching and helped me with way lower than normal memory scores


----------



## hotstocks

First off don't worry about Latency Monitor saying the cpu is 1mhz, the cpu is pegged at 3950mhz, the software is old and not Ryzen aware probably. Secondly all my benchmarks for every program are completely where they should be or higher (due to my Stilts aggressive 3333mhz memory timings). The only benchmark that is slower than it should be is the Samsung NVME which people get 3000 in Crystal Disk and I get like 2000 something. Changing soc all the way up to 1.2v did nothing. These freezes are only in IBT sometimes and most apparent when you run realbench stress test 32gb and then stop the test, it takes like 2 minutes to stop the test and has multiple freeezes. BUT during those freezes the NVME activity light is going, so it is not the SSD. Since LatencyMon has a huge issue with Nvidia/Direct X on the 1080TI, I figured maybe that was the issue so I underclocked the gpu, still same freezes. Then I thought of a brilliant idea, try this in safe mode. Well no freezes in safe mode but realbench isn't doing any gpu work because no Nvidia drivers. So this leads me to believe it is Nvidia/DirectX/Windows not playing nice together and freezing. I also removed sonic studio and it still freezes, and now I don't have a way to change to 5.1 surround speakers, 2 speakers, headphones, ect. So I need to reinstall that, it doesn't cause the freezes. I sure hope Nvidia/Amd/Microsoft can figure this out, and I am on an up to date Creators. Since my bclk is standard 100mhz, I really see no reason why GPU should be causing freezes, but this is still my best guess.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> First off don't worry about Latency Monitor saying the cpu is 1mhz, the cpu is pegged at 3950mhz, the software is old and not Ryzen aware probably. Secondly all my benchmarks for every program are completely where they should be or higher (due to my Stilts aggressive 3333mhz memory timings). The only benchmark that is slower than it should be is the Samsung NVME which people get 3000 in Crystal Disk and I get like 2000 something. Changing soc all the way up to 1.2v did nothing. These freezes are only in IBT sometimes and most apparent when you run realbench stress test 32gb and then stop the test, it takes like 2 minutes to stop the test and has multiple freeezes. BUT during those freezes the NVME activity light is going, so it is not the SSD. Since LatencyMon has a huge issue with Nvidia/Direct X on the 1080TI, I figured maybe that was the issue so I underclocked the gpu, still same freezes. Then I thought of a brilliant idea, try this in safe mode. Well no freezes in safe mode but realbench isn't doing any gpu work because no Nvidia drivers. So this leads me to believe it is Nvidia/DirectX/Windows not playing nice together and freezing. I also removed sonic studio and it still freezes, and now I don't have a way to change to 5.1 surround speakers, 2 speakers, headphones, ect. So I need to reinstall that, it doesn't cause the freezes. I sure hope Nvidia/Amd/Microsoft can figure this out, and I am on an up to date Creators. Since my bclk is standard 100mhz, I really see no reason why GPU should be causing freezes, but this is still my best guess.


paragraphs

all i, m sayin junior you young folk i don't know.

as for sonic i believed it was my issue but i,m not sure anymore but since i don't use sonic studio and use toslink its no issue for me so less crap the better








now there is new chipset drivers out that include threadripper(whether they change anything for this platform i don't know till i install them.

http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064

as for your problem another thing i have tried(again not sure it will help you) is turn off superfetch, i have done this and so far it has evened out my benches, an example is do 4 runs of CB15 in a row, before i would quite a varying score but now pretty much even.

as for the Samsung i do not have a nvme drive but it has been mentioned before about Samsung drivers that people use with the drives that make them perform like normal so worth looking inot(this could also cause stuttering)

good luck with it though i know how frustrating weird crap can be....had piles of it with the crappy 6700k z170 i had


----------



## SaiKamalDoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Unfortunately it is, an hour after turning on the computer there are errors ... fix them on this firmware it seems impossible
> 
> Partially saves the situation CAD BUS 30 30 40 60...
> *
> My final conclusion about Dual Rank 3333:*
> 
> 1) *SOC* does not affect stability (tested 1.025 1.0375 1.05 1.075. 1.1)
> 
> 2) *CLDO_VDDP* partially affects the stability of the system (tested 800 910 913 950 975) errors are random, it is impossible to select from the list which one is better
> 
> 3) *VDDP* partially affects the stability of the system (best for my system 825)
> 
> 4) *PLL* does not affect stability
> 
> 5) *CAD BUS* strongly affects the stability of the system (tested 20 20 40 60, 20 30 40 60, *30 30 40 60*, 30 30 30 30, 30 30 40 40)
> 
> 6) *DRAM Switching Frequency* partially affects the stability of the system (tested *300* 400 500)
> 
> 7) *tWTRS* and *tRFC* strongly affects the stability of the system (3 + 270 / 256 best result, 4 + 312/320/333 more errors)
> 
> 8)*VTT DDR* strongly affects the stability of the system (best result on 0.726)
> 
> 9) *VDRAM /VBOOTDRAM* strongly affects the stability of the system (tested 1.375 , 1.38, 1.385 , 1.39, 1.395, 1.4) best result on 1.39
> 
> 10) *procODT* strongly affects the stability of the system (tested 68 80 96) best result on 68
> 
> 11) *Rtt* strongly affects the stability of the system , on RZQ3 / RZQ3 / RZQ1 best result
> 
> I hope I have not forgotten anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *+ interesting information*
> DUAL RANK 3466 + procODT 60 POST done, but windows crash, i think in the future it will work on it


So 3466 is booting Haan that is great... I was thinking of building a thrradripper and move this 64GB to that and buy 4133 q4 32GB kit or 16 for my 1800x gaming rig..

Can you share 3466mhz timing ? Would love to try it.


----------



## Arkanicus

Okay I took the recommendations of some of the users here for my 1800X overclocking.

I used P0 state overclocking with voltage offset. I turned off the core performance boost, enabled global c0state control and kept the cpu core ratio on auto.

I got 3.9GHz stable at 0.05V offset.

But for the love of me I could not get stable at 4.0GHz. I put the offset all the way up to 0.09125, still couldn't even finish cinebench cpu test.

So I just got this cpu a couple days ago from Amazon. Do I return it to get a 1800x that can at least get 4.0?


----------



## CCoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkanicus*
> 
> Okay I took the recommendations of some of the users here for my 1800X overclocking.
> 
> I used P0 state overclocking with voltage offset. I turned off the core performance boost, enabled global c0state control and kept the cpu core ratio on auto.
> 
> I got 3.9GHz stable at 0.05V offset.
> 
> But for the love of me I could not get stable at 4.0GHz. I put the offset all the way up to 0.09125, still couldn't even finish cinebench cpu test.
> 
> So I just got this cpu a couple days ago from Amazon. Do I return it to get a 1800x that can at least get 4.0?


What bios?


----------



## Arkanicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CCoR*
> 
> What bios?


1501. I started the return process with Amazon.

This will be the third cpu return in over a month. First was 1700 that just went on sale, so returned it for sale price. Second was 1700 with loads of whea errors. Third is this 1800x.

I'm suspicious that Amazon just repackages these chips and sells as new.


----------



## soulwrath

so can't get 3466 stable on the 1.0.0.6 AGESA for the FlareX rams - bumped ram voltage up to 1.385_OCCT failed it pretty quickly - i did not want to inc the timing ~ might try out 1.4v another day... did not flash to the 9920 but I think these are pretty good @ 3333, 14-14-14-34 1T no?
Also got 40.75 stable @ 1.395 v.




not sure what else to do.... flash to 9920? try to get ram to 3466-3600?


----------



## Yviena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> so can't get 3466 stable on the 1.0.0.6 AGESA for the FlareX rams - bumped ram voltage up to 1.385_OCCT failed it pretty quickly - i did not want to inc the timing ~ might try out 1.4v another day... did not flash to the 9920 but I think these are pretty good @ 3333, 14-14-14-34 1T no?
> Also got 40.75 stable @ 1.395 v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure what else to do.... flash to 9920? try to get ram to 3466-3600?


I bet that overclock is not really stable at everything.


----------



## herrklisch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yep after 'the sweet spot" all Ryzens I've owned need ~100mV increase per 100MHz increase.
> 
> One R7 1700 does 3.7GHz with stock PState 0 VID 1.1875V, another needs only +50mV (VID: 1.2375V), another ~+62mV (VID: 1.25V). 3.8GHz for each is +150mV, next one +162mV and the last one ~196mV.


Mine 1700 needs +175 mV offset to be IBT AVX stable on Maximum preset at 3.8 GHz with 32 GB RAM.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Well I am only 51 years old and have been building, repairing, and overclocking computers for 35 years, so what do I know? This platform is complete **** unless someone more knowledgeable than myself can interpret these LatencyMon results and explain why a 100% stable 1800X
> ...
> Highest measured interrupt to process latency (µs): 12459.440844
> Average measured interrupt to process latency (µs): 3.936518


As long as this only happens during specific stress tests it's not a real practical problem. Good average, though.









It is rather strange, too, that DPC times increase considerably when Prime95 is run (defaults to idle priority 1). In the past I experienced the opposite, with Prime95 keeping the CPU from power-saving and thus keeping DPC times low. I may remember this wrong, though, maybe I only used a single P95 thread in the past to test this.

I wish LAN and ACPI would return lower DPCs, but then it doesn't really matter that much as long as those DPCs times only happen on single CPU cores while all the other cores are free to serve other driver's DPCs/interrupts.

_Edit: Read the numbers wrong the first time I replied, so I edited this._


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> The only benchmark that is slower than it should be is the Samsung NVME which people get 3000 in Crystal Disk and I get like 2000 something.


That depends upon your Windows configuration, what third party services are running, etc.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Well I am only 51 years old and have been building, repairing, and overclocking computers for 35 years, so what do I know? This platform is complete **** unless someone more knowledgeable than myself can interpret these LatencyMon results and explain why a 100% stable 1800X, G.skill b-die ram, Corsair 1000W psu, Nvidia 1080ti, and Samsung 960 Evo 1TB NVME SSD all running every stress test 100% stable for hours or days and nice and cool still gets these LatencyMon results in every day multitasking use and gets 5-60 second complete freezes in Realbench stress test and IBT. Here are the diagnostics: This platform has a SERIOUS problem with directx and intel ethernet as seen below.
> ...EDIT...


Did you try doing the freeze tests in safe mode with networking?


----------



## Timur Born

I will be digging deeper into the DPC problematic once I find time. It's one of the reasons why I bought into Ryzen to begin with, so it's a bit of a priority.


----------



## Timur Born

Some evidence points to latency times being reported wrong by LatencyMon's Main and Stats page when these super high values are listed. Either that or the Drivers page completely misses these. I will turn HPET back on and test again.


----------



## gupsterg

Perhaps it's an nVidia thing. I still not seeing freezes/issues with IBT AVX / RealBench, etc .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herrklisch*
> 
> Mine 1700 needs +175 mV offset to be IBT AVX stable on Maximum preset at 3.8 GHz with 32 GB RAM.


From what I experienced I'd say that's a nice CPU, as offset is not to wild and you are using 32GB RAM as well. What RAM MHz have you gained? is it 1 DPC setup or 2 DPC?


----------



## herrklisch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> From what I experienced I'd say that's a nice CPU, as offset is not to wild and you are using 32GB RAM as well. What RAM MHz have you gained? is it 1 DPC setup or 2 DPC?


At first i had 2x16 3000c15 Corsair RAM (bought way before Ryzen launch) but it died on me after 3 months of use with Ryzen. I tried to get 2x16 3200c14 Gskill but in my country (Croatia) they are impossible to get. I could choose only Kingston or Corsair with my reseller, so i went with HyperX Fury 2x16 2400c15. I am in video editing buisness so i need stability more than anything, that is way i keep them on 2666MHz 16-16-16-36, SOC is 1.05v.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Perhaps it's an nVidia thing. I still not seeing freezes/issues with IBT AVX / RealBench, etc .


I think I already tested without NVidia driver and still could produce freezes. For many this likely is a memory/swapfile issue, because they tend to use "max" settings with ITB. Still not so sure here, it happens often, but not always. Didn't have time to dig deeper into it, especially since it's only happening during stress tests.


----------



## Timur Born

Concerning LAN DPCs it might be worth to upgrade to the latest Intel driver instead of using the older Asus one.

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/25016/Intel-Netzwerk-Adapter-Treiber-f-r-Windows-10-


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Some evidence points to latency times being reported wrong by LatencyMon's Main and Stats page when these super high values are listed. Either that or the Drivers page completely misses these. I will turn HPET back on and test again.


That halfed my latency. Still getting minor hiccups.


----------



## herrklisch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I think I already tested without NVidia driver and still could produce freezes. For many this likely is a memory/swapfile issue, because they tend to use "max" settings with ITB. Still not so sure here, it happens often, but not always. Didn't have time to dig deeper into it, especially since it's only happening during stress tests.


I also had freezes in IBT on Max, that was with offsets from +150 to +168mV (IBT Max 10 loop pass on 168mV). With +175mV they are gone.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> That halfed my latency. Still getting minor hiccups.


No real change here, I still got unrealistically high values on Stats and Main (if I am not confused from all the testing) while there are no corresponding numbers on the driver page. I tend to believe the driver page.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herrklisch*
> 
> I also had freezes in IBT on Max, that was with offsets from +150 to +168mV (IBT Max 10 loop pass on 168mV). With +175mV they are gone.


Don't use MAX, it's too much and regularly leads to swapfile usage. Use something at least 1 GB lower. Also kill some trayicon programs (especially Dropbox kind ones which can suffer from index corruption when errors happen).


----------



## majjjord

quick Q. Anyone know if S3 resume is still broken with SMT OFF on current bios? Ditto having to clear cmos?

I know, I could just try it, but i'd rather avoid clearing cmos if someone knows first hand


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> No real change here, I still got unrealistically high values on Stats and Main (if I am not confused from all the testing) while there are no corresponding numbers on the driver page. I tend to believe the driver page.


I was listening music via youtube on opera. But I haven't heard any minor hiccups anymore after I disabled hardware acceleration. I don't even have to do any heavy loads and I was getting bad hiccups. But thanks of the HPET tip


----------



## BUFUMAN

I have noticed some stuttering on YouTube again. Same DPC problem. Which soundcard do you use?

@all do you enable HPET or disable it??


----------



## Timur Born

This is what DPCs look like when the Intel LAN driver, HWinfo, some trayicon programs and especially CPU idling (C-states) have been turned off. HPET enabled. Ran for about 30 minutes, no problems so far.

Reported CPU speed: 3950 MHz
...
Highest measured interrupt to process latency (µs): 132,488906
Average measured interrupt to process latency (µs): 5,819492

Highest measured interrupt to DPC latency (µs): 130,114302
Average measured interrupt to DPC latency (µs): 2,941516
...
Highest ISR routine execution time (µs): 151,210127
Driver with highest ISR routine execution time: dxgkrnl.sys - DirectX Graphics Kernel, Microsoft Corporation

Highest reported total ISR routine time (%): 0,019144
Driver with highest ISR total time: dxgkrnl.sys - DirectX Graphics Kernel, Microsoft Corporation

Total time spent in ISRs (%) 0,019187

ISR count (execution time <250 µs): 194686
ISR count (execution time 250-500 µs): 0
ISR count (execution time 500-999 µs): 0
ISR count (execution time 1000-1999 µs): 0
ISR count (execution time 2000-3999 µs): 0
ISR count (execution time >=4000 µs): 0
...
Highest DPC routine execution time (µs): 466,849873
Driver with highest DPC routine execution time: dxgkrnl.sys - DirectX Graphics Kernel, Microsoft Corporation

Highest reported total DPC routine time (%): 0,020446
Driver with highest DPC total execution time: ntoskrnl.exe - NT Kernel & System, Microsoft Corporation

Total time spent in DPCs (%) 0,075672

DPC count (execution time <250 µs): 4044444
DPC count (execution time 250-500 µs): 0
DPC count (execution time 500-999 µs): 4
DPC count (execution time 1000-1999 µs): 0
DPC count (execution time 2000-3999 µs): 0
DPC count (execution time >=4000 µs): 0


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> I have noticed some stuttering on YouTube again. Same DPC problem. Which soundcard do you use?
> 
> @all do you enable HPET or disable it??


USB DAC to optical DAC. I haven't touched soundcards in five years.


----------



## hurricane28

There is a new ryzen chipset driver out: http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064

I see a tab processor power management and i can set the maximum processor frequency, should i set it as high as my current OC 3875 GHz or leave it at 0? And why is there a setting like this?

Still motherboard fan header problems... Could it be that my fans are too power hungry for the motherboard header? They rarely need to spin higher than 1400 rpm.


----------



## gupsterg

Not installed new chipset driver yet. I have that option in Power Plan in W10 only. I think 0 = no limit, never changed it.


----------



## hurricane28

Alright, i set it back to 0 than. any idea about the fan issue? I uninstalled every Asus control software but it didn't help. At first it works pretty nice but all of a sudden on any given time it starts to go south. Maybe its caused by HWINFO6 or AIDA64? I will try again later.

I just finished my cooling loop with a new EIsbaer solo i got from ALphacool. Works quite nice now.


----------



## gupsterg

No idea. No issues here for fans and use HWINFO religiously







.

If you lower the count of fans on that header what happens then?


----------



## hurricane28

How do you use your fans? I mean, what setup in BIOS?

I have 3 fans on my 360 rad, but i try 2 on the motherboard header to see what happens.


----------



## YpsiNine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkanicus*
> 
> Okay I took the recommendations of some of the users here for my 1800X overclocking.
> 
> I used P0 state overclocking with voltage offset. I turned off the core performance boost, enabled global c0state control and kept the cpu core ratio on auto.
> 
> I got 3.9GHz stable at 0.05V offset.
> 
> But for the love of me I could not get stable at 4.0GHz. I put the offset all the way up to 0.09125, still couldn't even finish cinebench cpu test.
> 
> So I just got this cpu a couple days ago from Amazon. Do I return it to get a 1800x that can at least get 4.0?


I have long since settled for 3,9 GHz on my 1800X. People claiming to be stable at 4 GHz is in fact not stable at all. Maybe stable enough to run a few benchmarks, but that's it.
I am running my rig 24/7 with both mem and CPU intensive tasks and it runs great. The great wall starts at > 3,9 GHz and is really, really steep at 4 GHz.


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yviena*
> 
> I bet that overclock is not really stable at everything.


30 minutes of medium and large data on OCCT.
8 hours of blend test and Small on Prime95.
30 minutes of IBT.

Not really sure what you mean by "everything" as well. Mind to explain yourself?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> 30 minutes of IBT.


Which might be ok for practical purposes. If you want to know if the OC is as stable as non OC then you need to run this longer (over 2 hours). I often get errors as late as loop 27 with a 12 GB problem size.

That being said, 3975 + 3333-C14 survives 30 loops.


----------



## Arkanicus

I posted before a list of expected and tested overclocks for each Ryzen 7 processor. Something like 67% of all 1800X should be stable at 4.0GHz at 1.41V.

Mine just could not hit 4.0GHz at even 1.45V. I'm returning it to Amazon and I won't get another CPU there. After 2 failed ones I just don't trust them.

Gonna try my luck at MikesComputer.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> How do you use your fans? I mean, what setup in BIOS?
> 
> I have 3 fans on my 360 rad, but i try 2 on the motherboard header to see what happens.


CPU_FAN header has a Gelid 4 in 1 cable, fans powered by molex, PWM from header. That has 4x ThermalRight TY-143, custom curve PWM mode in UEFI.

CHA_FAN1 has an Arctic Cooling F12, Turbo preset PWM mode in UEFI.

CHA_FAN3 has 2x Arctic Cooling F9 PST, cable on fan has piggy back plug, so both use the single header. Standard preset PWM mode in UEFI.

Had same set since UEFI 0902 til now. Only had stuck low/high fans early March when HWINFO had issue on Super IO chip access, after fix then 0 issues any UEFI. Always had ASUS EC accessed in HWINFO.


----------



## Jedson3614

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Agreed...the wording on that other thread isn't what I would have chosen. But there are a subset of users who purchase an NVMe m.2 drive, get ****ty benchmarks, and don't have the no-how to fix it. It would be frustrating. I spent a few hours at least trying to figure it out...and we are 5 months in and the default W10+AMD chipset drivers still result in bad benchmark results that don't happen when you plop it in an Intel system.
> 
> I understand their frustrations for sure. It seems to be the Ryzen theme thus far. "Welcome to Ryzen, where overclocking loses it's fun, nothing can be easy, and dreams go to die...but at least it isn't intel!"


Just for the record I chose that title for the thread according to this post (https://www.pcper.com/reviews/Processors/AMD-Ryzen-7-1800X-Review-Now-and-Zen/Ryzen-Chipsets-and-Storage-Performance), and it may not be isolated to Ryzen, but surely it's fine benchmarking on my Intel test benches, so it is either Ryzen chipset drivers / Win 10 issues, and Ryzen does report slower I/O performance due to the infinity fabric vs an Intel system. So needless to say regardless of the title name there are Storage benchmark issues running an AMD Ryzen system. It isn't just NVMe drives that display the slightly lower speeds. Regular SSDs are also affected! This is why I asked several people to show benchmarks results in that thread.

Here is the hard reality of what I know to be true, I just don't know exactly what is causing the issues we see. Samsung drives that use the Samsung driver, don't seem to be an issue on Ryzen and do in fact report proper speeds! Anything that uses a phison controller or non-Samsung drives tend to report speeds a little less than what you will see on the manufacturer's website. An example would be the BPX drive I included in the first post. The drive is rated at 2600.1300 yet I get 1966/1190, which is not close to the rated speeds. Point being that you can see clearly I'm not getting anywhere close to 2600.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> CPU_FAN header has a Gelid 4 in 1 cable, fans powered by molex, PWM from header. That has 4x ThermalRight TY-143, custom curve PWM mode in UEFI.
> 
> CHA_FAN1 has an Arctic Cooling F12, Turbo preset PWM mode in UEFI.
> 
> CHA_FAN3 has 2x Arctic Cooling F9 PST, cable on fan has piggy back plug, so both use the single header. Standard preset PWM mode in UEFI.
> 
> Had same set since UEFI 0902 til now. Only had stuck low/high fans early March when HWINFO had issue on Super IO chip access, after fix then 0 issues any UEFI. Always had ASUS EC accessed in HWINFO.


Thnx for the info









Okay, let me get this strait.

CPU fan header has 1 gelid 40 mm fan and 4 x ThermalRight TY-143 all powered by molex with pwm custom curve in UEFI?

I have 2 x Noctua NF-F12 Industrial PPC 3 K rpm fans in an 2 way y splitter in CPU fan header and the 3rd one in CPU_opt with same custom fan curve, runs like a charm now. Hopefully it stays this way otherwise i have to be really creative lol.

System is inaudible now as the fans don't even have to ramp up at idle or light loads and the radiator has to warm up before i turn the fans on which only happens under really heavy loads like stress test programs or heavy multitasking. The joys of having overkill rad space with good airfow









I have little more water flow too as i shortened my hoses and got rid of the quick disconnect as it restricts water flow a bit.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Just for the record I chose that title for the thread according to this post (https://www.pcper.com/reviews/Processors/AMD-Ryzen-7-1800X-Review-Now-and-Zen/Ryzen-Chipsets-and-Storage-Performance), and it may not be isolated to Ryzen, but surely it's fine benchmarking on my Intel test benches, so it is either Ryzen chipset drivers / Win 10 issues, and Ryzen does report slower I/O performance due to the infinity fabric vs an Intel system. So needless to say regardless of the title name there are Storage benchmark issues running an AMD Ryzen system. It isn't just NVMe drives that display the slightly lower speeds. Regular SSDs are also affected! This is why I asked several people to show benchmarks results in that thread.
> 
> Here is the hard reality of what I know to be true, I just don't know exactly what is causing the issues we see. Samsung drives that use the Samsung driver, don't seem to be an issue on Ryzen and do in fact report proper speeds! Anything that uses a phison controller or non-Samsung drives tend to report speeds a little less than what you will see on the manufacturer's website. An example would be the BPX drive I included in the first post. The drive is rated at 2600.1300 yet I get 1966/1190, which is not close to the rated speeds. Point being that you can see clearly I'm not getting anywhere close to 2600.


I do get exactly what i pay for:



What benchmark do you use? Do you use Anvil like me? Other programs don't utilize more than just one core and AMD is simply not as strong as Intel in singel thread application which translate in lower SSD benchmark scores.

I had similar issues when using other benchmarks even in Samsung magician when running on my previous 990FX chipset but when i changed to Anvil benchmark i got the correct scores.

SSD's tin to report slightly lower speeds in benchmarks as advertised which is normal. SSD benchmarks are very finicky when it comes to back ground processes. For instance, when i used Logitech gaming software my scores were a lot lower than when i disabled it. EC sensor in HWINFO64 also slowed down my SSD benchmarks especially IOPS.

Now when Samsung has new magician all is well now and reports the same scores as Anvil does.


----------



## sadaharu

Reports for BIOS 1501.

High Performance power plan.

Forum specs and profile updated. All drivers updated.

In my city, temps are 34-38 C daytime and 25-26 at night.

CPU : Runs 3.9 GHz at 1.375 Vcore and 1.155 Vsoc around 45 Celcius on idle and 75-78 C on stress test Aida64. No problem has seen during daily use. ( According to RyZen Master)

Got 1750ish Cinebench multiple times. Rise of Tomb Raider and Dragon Age Inquisition benchmarks runs fine. Aida64 first time crashes after 16 minute. But second gone longer.

Cannot make it work at 4.0 GHz even 1.5 Vcore doesn't help. Didn't applied any pstate overclocking.

RAM runs 3200 MHz. DOCP standart applied. Stress test passed. (3200 MHz 14-14-14-34-73)

No sound problem detected.

No usb port problem detected.

SSD and HDD works fine.

No Aura lighting problem.

Sometimes at Fifa 17 screen goes fuzzy and there is a bzzt sound like a second long but it passed.

Today 2 power blackout happened because of fuse thing. (cannot translate it directly sorry)

After i tried to open my pc, it tried to boot 3 times and when it finally opened CPU specs were the same but RAM gone 2400 CL16 default.

I dont know it was cold boot thing or not. But everytime i need to close/cut all power. RAM starts running by default.

It doesnt happen when restart and normal boot.

Second problem is i cannot overclock my GPU as i did before on my old p8z77v-lx mobo.

GPU clock : 1000 MHz -> 1100 Mhz and Memory Clock :1450 to -> 1550 used to work without a problem. Now i cannot push it even 20 mhz. I am using amd radeon overdrive.

I dont know it was related to c6h but a few extra FPSs are good. Not a big problem anyway.

Also ı know RyZens are hot by nature. But these temps are too high i guess. I would like push 4.0ghz and learn about PState overclocking but i think i should wait other bios to get more stable system. And please dont tell me no difference between 3.9 and 4.0 ghz. 4.0 ghz looks fine on 8 core

I hope your team are gonna solve more bugs and solutions for the next BIOS.

Have a nice day. I am open to any suggestions and extra information. Thanks in advance.

If you have any questions, you could ask.


----------



## Jedson3614

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I do get exactly what i pay for:
> 
> 
> 
> What benchmark do you use? Do you use Anvil like me? Other programs don't utilize more than just one core and AMD is simply not as strong as Intel in singel thread application which translate in lower SSD benchmark scores.
> 
> I had similar issues when using other benchmarks even in Samsung magician when running on my previous 990FX chipset but when i changed to Anvil benchmark i got the correct scores.
> 
> SSD's tin to report slightly lower speeds in benchmarks as advertised which is normal. SSD benchmarks are very finicky when it comes to back ground processes. For instance, when i used Logitech gaming software my scores were a lot lower than when i disabled it. EC sensor in HWINFO64 also slowed down my SSD benchmarks especially IOPS.
> 
> Now when Samsung has new magician all is well now and reports the same scores as Anvil does.


Yes, I don't disagree with you completely but I do have to say that I've never had anything low on my Intel test benches. I always see the speeds that are advertised. I've not tried anvil yet, but I will tonight and post results, but again I really have a strong belief that since your drive is using the Samsung driver it is performing and reporting as it should for your benchmarks. I would say yes you pay for what you get, but I have had zero issues with several drives on Intel, and even the BPX drive was fantastic. Anything now on my Crosshair hero and several other Ryzen x370 & B350 boards I've tested all show slower than advertised speeds.

Also from what I can tell man your Anvil benchmarks are not correct and are in fact reporting slower read/writes. However, the Samsung Magician software does seem to be showing you higher numbers but let's be clear here, and I've tested on my Intel system, this is my whole point! The 960 PRO should get up to 3500/2100, and you're not even getting anywhere close to that on your Ryzen system, you are getting LOWER speeds (I'll round up for your sake) 2700/2073, this isn't what your rated speeds are. My point is that you can hit those on Intel but yet on Ryzen you can't. What gets me, and leaves me confused is Ryzen advertised full m.2 support up to 32 GB/s, especially on Hero. You should have enough bandwidth to hit the rated speeds.


----------



## Yviena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> 30 minutes of medium and large data on OCCT.
> 8 hours of blend test and Small on Prime95.
> 30 minutes of IBT.
> 
> Not really sure what you mean by "everything" as well. Mind to explain yourself?


Well for example it could be stable in stress tests that constantly put the load at 100% but be unstable in higly variable loads that can go from 100 to 30 and anything inbetween every couple second or two.
And i have noticed that brand new cpus usually lose a bit of the overclockability over 4-6 months as it breaks in


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx for the info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, let me get this strait.
> 
> CPU fan header has 1 gelid 40 mm fan and 4 x ThermalRight TY-143 all powered by molex with pwm custom curve in UEFI?


No 40mm fan.

It's CPU_FAN header > Gelid 4 in 1 cable > 4x ThermalRight TY-143 all powered by molex with pwm custom curve in UEFI.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I have 2 x Noctua NF-F12 Industrial PPC 3 K rpm fans in an 2 way y splitter in CPU fan header and the 3rd one in CPU_opt with same custom fan curve, runs like a charm now. Hopefully it stays this way otherwise i have to be really creative lol.
> 
> System is inaudible now as the fans don't even have to ramp up at idle or light loads and the radiator has to warm up before i turn the fans on which only happens under really heavy loads like stress test programs or heavy multitasking. The joys of having overkill rad space with good airfow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have little more water flow too as i shortened my hoses and got rid of the quick disconnect as it restricts water flow a bit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sweet







.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> The 960 PRO should get up to 3500/2100, and you're not even getting anywhere close to that on your Ryzen system, you are getting LOWER speeds (I'll round up for your sake) 2700/2073, this isn't what your rated speeds are. My point is that you can hit those on Intel but yet on Ryzen you can't. What gets me, and leaves me confused is Ryzen advertised full m.2 support up to 32 GB/s, especially on Hero. You should have enough bandwidth to hit the rated speeds.


FYI...he's got the slower 950 Pro. Also, manufacturers inflate their speeds to the best situation.
960 Pro = 3500
950 Pro = 2500
When I first installed my 960 Evo, I was getting close to 3200, but when I loaded my Windows with software it now does 2400-2800.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> FYI...he's got the slower 950 Pro. Also, manufacturers inflate their speeds to the best situation.
> 960 Pro = 3500
> 950 Pro = 2500
> When I first installed my 960 Evo, I was getting close to 3200, but when I loaded my Windows with software it now does 2400-2800.


That depends on how big the drive is though, the bigger the drive the faster it is.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No 40mm fan.
> 
> It's CPU_FAN header > Gelid 4 in 1 cable > 4x ThermalRight TY-143 all powered by molex with pwm custom curve in UEFI.
> Sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ah okay than, my bad, damn language barrier lol. I am talking 3 languages fluently on a daily basis so its kinda difficult to form correct sentences with the correct grammar especially when i am little tired. But if we understand each other its okay imo lol.

Thnx, I might order bigger tubing and fittings as this is really tight and this is the only way i can mount the cooler. I am thinking on getting 3/8 5/8 tubing as it bends quite easily with some nice Bitspower carbon black fittings with 2 x 45 degree rotary on the radiator and 2 90 degree rotary on the pump itself. these fittings are actually kinda ridiculously expensive as the whole set including the tubing costs a whopping 100 euro's









I could also buy just 4 fittings with the same diameter of the hose


----------



## kaseki

*Fan Reprise*

Consider the lowly DC fan we all know and love. At a minimum it requires two conductors, one for power feed and one for power return. Typically case and cooler fans run on 12 Vdc. For more sophistication, a third or fourth conductor can be added. One of these can be a tachometer (RPM) signal and the other a pulse-width modulation (PWM) control input signal.

Power leads can be hooked up in parallel to the limit of the fan header being used, or the limit of the power supply feed where used.

The PWM control signal conductors can be hooked up in parallel so long as the fans being run in parallel have sufficiently similar PWM control circuits that one control signal makes sense to each of them.

The RPM signal leads cannot be hooked up in parallel, not because of damage, but because the mish-mash of phase-shifting pulse signals summed together will confuse the circuitry trying to determine what the RPM actually is.

Hence, when combining fans, care must be taken that the combining wiring is effectively only two or three conductors carried to the circuit board. Many of the fan complaints I've read here involve fans hooked together but no information was given to indicate whether these rules are being met.

Connector Pin-out

Code:



Code:


Pin   Function  Wire color
1         GND        Black
2        12 Vdc      Yellow
3        Sense       Green
4        Control      Blue

Ref: _4-Wire Pulse Width Modulation (PWM) Controlled Fans_, Specification, July 2004, Rev. 1.2, (c) Intel Corporation.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I think I already tested without NVidia driver and still could produce freezes. For many this likely is a memory/swapfile issue, because they tend to use "max" settings with ITB. Still not so sure here, it happens often, but not always. Didn't have time to dig deeper into it, especially since it's only happeni during stress tests.


That got me thinking. I reduced my pagefile from 32gb to 4gb. Didn't seem to help. BUT If I have 32gb ram and a super fast 960 NVME drive, Windows 10 doesn't NEED any pagefile at all in theory. Has anyone tried just disabling the pagefile and see if the freezes dissapear? I noticed that during the freezes at the end or realbench stress test when you wait for it to halt/end, it happens the most, yet I see the NVME light flashing, so I don't think it is related to the ram/ssd, I really think it is either the processor just freezing due to some protection from crazy 16 thread 100% loads or Nvidia and DX not being able to draw the screens when cpu is 100% full load. Bout to give up and just accept it, though AMD should refund us or fix this bug in their cpu or chipset.

P.S. And NO I am not going to turn off hyper threading and make this into basically a quad core/8 thread cpu. It is an 8 core/16 thread cpu for a reason. Turning off AMD's version of hyperthreading to solved a few seconds freezing on benchmarks is not a solution.


----------



## Timur Born

If you run Realbench at max memory then you get into page-file troubles, too. I manually had to increase my page-file size, else Realbench would often refuse to start a 16 GB test-run on my 16 GB system.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> why doesnt ryzen like nvme ?
> i have a 960 evo and no problems so far
> or am i missing something ?
> 
> Btw also have a 2x16gb dr kit working well at 3200C14


@DSDV
What speeds does it show for in AS SSD Benchmark newer version?
I'm not sure mine has the propper speed atm
Could you show a screenshot of benchresults please ?
Tnx in advance

The below scores can't be right... or is it ?
Looks to me something is wrong


----------



## Martin778

There also 1 thing that people tend to forget - SSD's slow down quite a bit when you will them with data.
An empty drive that's not used for OS will have better transfer rates for sure.


----------



## orlfman

is 1501 considered "stable?" well, at least beta is concerned and compared to 1403 lol. i ask seeing how elmor never added it to the front page considering he usually added betas to the front page. so not sure if its because its not really stable or just didn't get around to adding it.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That depends on how big the drive is though, the bigger the drive the faster it is.


in my situation with a bog stand Samsung ssd it performs better than it ever did on my overclocked 6700k setup(that was utter crap) higher iops faster transfer faster everything and consistent....the intel system would jump around hitch it was vomituos









cannot speak fr nvme which is what people seem to be on about as i don't have one yet....funnelling all my spare cash into threadripper/vega build


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> so can't get 3466 stable on the 1.0.0.6 AGESA for the FlareX rams - bumped ram voltage up to 1.385_OCCT failed it pretty quickly - i did not want to inc the timing ~ might try out 1.4v another day... did not flash to the 9920 but I think these are pretty good @ 3333, 14-14-14-34 1T no?
> Also got 40.75 stable @ 1.395 v.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure what else to do.... flash to 9920? try to get ram to 3466-3600?


FlareX here running 3466MHz per The Stilts memory/Bios setting on Bios 9920.



More SS's and Bios text file here in a previous post with stability tests all run on 9920 as well. http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/24460#post_26246688
All is well at 3925MHz.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> BUT If I have 32gb ram and a super fast 960 NVME drive, Windows 10 doesn't NEED any pagefile at all in theory. Has anyone tried just disabling the pagefile and see if the freezes dissapear?


I disabled my pagefile while on a wild goose chase to find the cause of the freezes and it made no difference. Also, some games will crash without a pagefile.
As you may have read before, the CAM software for my NZXT Kraken X62 is the culprit for all my freezes. I'm no hardware expert but, I think there is a programming weakness in the SuperIO chip on this motherboard as a variety of problems (e.g. fan control issues) seem to point to it.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> I disabled my pagefile while on a wild goose chase to find the cause of the freezes and it made no difference. Also, some games will crash without a pagefile.
> As you may have read before, the CAM software for my NZXT Kraken X62 is the culprit for all my freezes. I'm no hardware expert but, I think there is a programming weakness in the SuperIO chip on this motherboard as a variety of problems (e.g. fan control issues) seem to point to it.


Perhaps you should try increasing it instead
This can sometimes fix a querky benchmark


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> I disabled my pagefile while on a wild goose chase to find the cause of the freezes and it made no difference. Also, some games will crash without a pagefile.
> As you may have read before, the CAM software for my NZXT Kraken X62 is the culprit for all my freezes. I'm no hardware expert but, I think there is a programming weakness in the SuperIO chip on this motherboard as a variety of problems (e.g. fan control issues) seem to point to it.


Agree, hppened to me too.

Using this quote, 3.3.5 software update today, is interesting they have clearing the offset of X models. Take care all with that. SenseMI enabled and this new patch makes the software to read 13 degrees CPU on idle, so care at loads dont trust on that software temp reported anymore. Now is the same as Tdie not same as Tctl on HWinfo.


----------



## CCoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkanicus*
> 
> 1501. I started the return process with Amazon.
> 
> This will be the third cpu return in over a month. First was 1700 that just went on sale, so returned it for sale price. Second was 1700 with loads of whea errors. Third is this 1800x.
> 
> I'm suspicious that Amazon just repackages these chips and sells as new.


Dang sorry to hear, I've had my fair share of issues with this chip too, overclocking is impossible on 1501 and by far the worst for me. I use P-State OCing and have cpu/mem set to a 4.0/3333 14's. It's mostly stable lol, my 5 year old water cooler could prob use upgrade, but 1501 was impossible even for gaming/benching either would crash or temps would exceed 80 C.

My recommendation is to flashback bios using the proper method described in this thread. Don't use 1501 and stick to either 9920 or an older agesa version for now. Overclocking is never guaranteed my friend.


----------



## diaaablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMB*
> 
> Agree, hppened to me too.
> 
> Using this quote, 3.3.5 software update today, is interesting they have clearing the offset of X models. Take care all with that. SenseMI enabled and this new patch makes the software to read 13 degrees CPU on idle, so care at loads dont trust on that software temp reported anymore. Now is the same as Tdie not same as Tctl on HWinfo.


Disable SenseMi Skew or leave it on Auto (Disabled by default).


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diaaablo*
> 
> Disable SenseMi Skew or leave it on Auto (Disabled by default).


Yes i use it disabled was an example,anyway im on 1403 now so is not disabled default. That i mean is that Cam software seems to take temp from tctl, but they cleared the offset so, with sense disabled or enabled now is same as tdie not as tctl. Explained it bad.

But is rare that step...., im dreaming now that the recomended temps are for Tdie, LOL

Think on a situation in that i stress cpu, sense skew disabled and get 86 degrees Tctl (that i have on 1800x with 1.417 full load), for cam its going to be 66 is not going to cool the cpu enough.

Or this guys are so wrong or the recomended temps by amd are for Tdie, and im using Tctl as a reference when stressing with senseskew disabled and im wrong.


----------



## 1TM1

I wanted to make a point that HCI is not sufficient to test stability, and even after a good test the reboot could fail (power-cycle).
So I set the SOC low, 4x8 hynix to stock 3200-16 and tested to 2000% no errors. Warm reboot didn't fail. Shutdown didn't either.
Feeling bittersweet as I've proven my own hypothesis wrong.

You want to know how low was the SOC?


Spoiler: SOC



SOC 1V. VDDR 1.4V, VTTDDR 0.706V. timings 16-18-18-17-38-69 trdrdscl 5 twrwrscl 5 trfc 520 all else was on Auto, including ProcODT.  


This kind of supports another observation that setting both SOC and VTTDDR lower could make it more stable.

I also noticed that leaving BCLK on Auto (rather than setting it to Default) makes things more stable as well.
Another interesting observatoin: during memtest computer power draw was 200W, but during POST it peaks at 178-180W.


----------



## Arkanicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CCoR*
> 
> Dang sorry to hear, I've had my fair share of issues with this chip too, overclocking is impossible on 1501 and by far the worst for me. I use P-State OCing and have cpu/mem set to a 4.0/3333 14's. It's mostly stable lol, my 5 year old water cooler could prob use upgrade, but 1501 was impossible even for gaming/benching either would crash or temps would exceed 80 C.
> 
> My recommendation is to flashback bios using the proper method described in this thread. Don't use 1501 and stick to either 9920 or an older agesa version for now. Overclocking is never guaranteed my friend.


You don't have a link to exactly how to flashback do you? Just in case I run into crappy overclocking on 1501?


----------



## CCoR

First page of thread


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> FlareX here running 3466MHz per The Stilts memory/Bios setting on Bios 9920.
> 
> 
> 
> More SS's and Bios text file here in a previous post with stability tests all run on 9920 as well. http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/24460#post_26246688
> All is well at 3925MHz.


thanks for that you forced me to put on my big boy pants and take my nuts out of a purse and try 9920 again(now mine is a bit different)
i am using stilts 3200 fast timings and 3.9 BUT auto voltage no offset and just ripped 10 dvds while browsing while while while...you get the point and no issues.
temps stayed under 70 and all the encodes were good so this should keep me happy till next week


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Albert1007*
> 
> CPU is a 1600X at 3.9Ghz using 1.352V, bumps to 1.373V under heavy load due to LLC.
> 
> My RAM is the CMD16GX4M2B3200C16 kit, 2x8Gb at 3200mhz C16 (configured via D.O.C.P.), SOC Voltage it's 1.1V and Dram Voltage is 1.35V
> 
> What do you recommend trying first? Increasing the SoC Voltage or the Vcore?
> 
> Thanks!


hi, Got same Corsiar ram 16GB 2 x 8 Hynix chips v5.39, running 3200 stable. using DOCP standard, BCLK 100. Timinings 16,18,18,18,36,54. SOC is 1.175, ?Dram Voltage is 1.45v . yes voltage bit high but I can tell you if I drop it I get errors in benchmarks and games. Could probably drop it a bit if I bothered to play with some of the other timings.

Funny thing is they will run at 3333mhz with same timings and have benched them for a couple of hours at this speed using AIDA, memtest64 but PC just don't post after a shutdown. Loops then resets memory to stock. not sure if someone knows how to prevent this as they seem to run fine once in windows.

Cheers


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> in my situation with a bog stand Samsung ssd it performs better than it ever did on my overclocked 6700k setup(that was utter crap) higher iops faster transfer faster everything and consistent....the intel system would jump around hitch it was vomituos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cannot speak fr nvme which is what people seem to be on about as i don't have one yet....funnelling all my spare cash into threadripper/vega build


Didn't expect that to be honest, i always read that there never are issues with Intel systems from fanboys







lol

Nvme is a breeze, its faster than SATA SSD for sure. The biggest thing i noticed was that whatever program i want to open its almost instantaneous and games do load faster as well, not more FPS but load times are decreased. Windows is snappier as well. Boot times are faster as well while it takes the same amount of time to boot in Windows, when its in Windows i can immediately start doing things while i had to wait for my Samsung 850 Pro SSD to be ready. Windows updates are also faster and with file transfers too.

I do need an bigger SSD though as i am on an 256 GB model and i want the 500 GB 960 Pro or EVO or i wait for the next generation next year.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMB*
> 
> Agree, hppened to me too.
> 
> Using this quote, 3.3.5 software update today, is interesting they have clearing the offset of X models. Take care all with that. SenseMI enabled and this new patch makes the software to read 13 degrees CPU on idle, so care at loads dont trust on that software temp reported anymore. Now is the same as Tdie not same as Tctl on HWinfo.


I warned about temperature confusion on the support forums, but most people were asking for this change.


----------



## DSDV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> @DSDV
> What speeds does it show for in AS SSD Benchmark newer version?
> I'm not sure mine has the propper speed atm
> Could you show a screenshot of benchresults please ?
> Tnx in advance
> 
> The below scores can't be right... or is it ?
> Looks to me something is wrong




Here you go.

But i have a BCLK of 100.2 with Memmory 3200C14 13 13 13 and a CPU @ 3.85 GHZ (dont know if that matters)


----------



## harrysun

Samsung SSD 960 EVO 1TB, M.2 (MZ-V6E1T0BW), "AMD Ryzen Balanced" energy savings active

*Do not install ASUS RamCache II I've deinstalled ASUS RamCache II and everything responds as expected.*

     

BIOS1403_CPU3600_RAM3200CL14fast_setting.txt 19k .txt file


Source:

http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/8073/amd-ryzen-ssd-storage-performance-preview/index3.html
https://www.computerbase.de/2016-11/samsung-ssd-960-evo-test/#diagramm-as-ssd-benchmark-4k
http://www.anandtech.com/show/10833/the-samsung-960-evo-1tb-review/9
https://forum.donanimhaber.com/asus-crosshair-hero-iv-960-pro-512-gb-dusuk-4k-ve-iops-degeri-cozuldu--127987764



Spoiler: ASUS RamCache II is responsible for these low results in AS SSD for 4k-64Thrd



ASUS RamCache II was installed but not started, and these low values appeared anyway.










  

I'm using BIOS 1501 for this test where folowing happend:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> New beta BIOS 1501
> 
> * Workaround for some CPUs stuck at 22x ratio if using override voltage
> ** Fixes PCIEX4 Bandwidth setting getting lost after power is removed*
> * Same DRAM boot behavior as 1403 (no cold boot fix)
> * Same DRAM profiles as in 9920
> * Still has the Vcore value issue when booting with Offset Mode and switching to Manual Mode


I've to check this PCIEX4 Bandwith thing affects these *worse 4k-64Thrd* performance.

*Update 8/12/2017, 6:22pm*
Installed BIOS1403 without change in numbers.

I've to study Reddit now, for a possible source of error in my configuration:

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/6ggcru/any_chance_of_am4_getting_better_disk_performance/
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/67yayv/request_samsung_960_evo_owners_with_ryzen_can_you/
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/5yua7z/what_are_your_ryzen_nvme_pcie_benchmark_results/
Here are the more detailed information about the testing with CrystalDiskMark:

Code:



Code:


-----------------------------------------------------------------------
CrystalDiskMark 5.2.2 x64 (UWP) (C) 2007-2017 hiyohiyo
                           Crystal Dew World : http://crystalmark.info/
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
* MB/s = 1,000,000 bytes/s [SATA/600 = 600,000,000 bytes/s]
* KB = 1000 bytes, KiB = 1024 bytes

   Sequential Read (Q= 32,T= 1) :  2993.485 MB/s
  Sequential Write (Q= 32,T= 1) :  1820.927 MB/s
  Random Read 4KiB (Q= 32,T= 1) :   324.035 MB/s [ 79110.1 IOPS]
 Random Write 4KiB (Q= 32,T= 1) :   275.642 MB/s [ 67295.4 IOPS]
         Sequential Read (T= 1) :  1729.415 MB/s
        Sequential Write (T= 1) :  1820.982 MB/s
   Random Read 4KiB (Q= 1,T= 1) :    53.014 MB/s [ 12942.9 IOPS]
  Random Write 4KiB (Q= 1,T= 1) :   104.237 MB/s [ 25448.5 IOPS]

  Test : 1024 MiB [C: 25.4% (236.3/931.0 GiB)] (x5)  [Interval=5 sec]
  Date : 2017/08/12 18:41:58
    OS : Windows 10 Professional N [10.0 Build 15063] (x64)

*Update 8/12/2017, 8:49pm*:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> 1501 with Samsung driver. CPU is not o/c 1800x with 32GB 3200Mhz Samsung B.
> BIOS Mode: UEFI
> Did you let Windows decide the install, so you would have Recovery and EFI partitions?


I have all of these partition on the SSD I'm benching.

In the meantime I've *enabled HPET (click for HOWTO)* and got new values with AS SSD (the BIOS version 1403/1503 does not matter):



The CristalDiskMark values did not change significant while HPET was enabled:

Code:



Code:


-----------------------------------------------------------------------
CrystalDiskMark 5.2.2 x64 (UWP) (C) 2007-2017 hiyohiyo
                           Crystal Dew World : http://crystalmark.info/
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
* MB/s = 1,000,000 bytes/s [SATA/600 = 600,000,000 bytes/s]
* KB = 1000 bytes, KiB = 1024 bytes

   Sequential Read (Q= 32,T= 1) :  2982.675 MB/s
  Sequential Write (Q= 32,T= 1) :  1761.843 MB/s
  Random Read 4KiB (Q= 32,T= 1) :   411.943 MB/s [100572.0 IOPS]
 Random Write 4KiB (Q= 32,T= 1) :   326.542 MB/s [ 79722.2 IOPS]
         Sequential Read (T= 1) :  1689.848 MB/s
        Sequential Write (T= 1) :  1773.971 MB/s
   Random Read 4KiB (Q= 1,T= 1) :    43.216 MB/s [ 10550.8 IOPS]
  Random Write 4KiB (Q= 1,T= 1) :   129.339 MB/s [ 31576.9 IOPS]

  Test : 1024 MiB [C: 25.4% (236.4/931.0 GiB)] (x5)  [Interval=5 sec]
  Date : 2017/08/12 19:38:57
    OS : Windows 10 Professional N [10.0 Build 15063] (x64)

compared where HPET was disabled: previous post.

For me, my CrystalDiskMark results are in tolerance range comperable with other results: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/5yua7z/what_are_your_ryzen_nvme_pcie_benchmark_results/

New CrystalDiskMark test, now with 4 threads:

Code:



Code:


-----------------------------------------------------------------------
CrystalDiskMark 5.2.2 x64 (UWP) (C) 2007-2017 hiyohiyo
                           Crystal Dew World : http://crystalmark.info/
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
* MB/s = 1,000,000 bytes/s [SATA/600 = 600,000,000 bytes/s]
* KB = 1000 bytes, KiB = 1024 bytes

   Sequential Read (Q= 32,T= 4) :  2881.480 MB/s
  Sequential Write (Q= 32,T= 4) :  2078.064 MB/s
  Random Read 4KiB (Q= 32,T= 4) :   779.237 MB/s [190243.4 IOPS]
 Random Write 4KiB (Q= 32,T= 4) :   664.633 MB/s [162263.9 IOPS]
         Sequential Read (T= 1) :  1760.983 MB/s
        Sequential Write (T= 1) :  1829.176 MB/s
   Random Read 4KiB (Q= 1,T= 1) :    43.573 MB/s [ 10637.9 IOPS]
  Random Write 4KiB (Q= 1,T= 1) :   127.750 MB/s [ 31189.0 IOPS]

  Test : 1024 MiB [C: 25.4% (236.4/931.0 GiB)] (x5)  [Interval=5 sec]
  Date : 2017/08/12 20:38:02
    OS : Windows 10 Professional N [10.0 Build 15063] (x64)

I've no clue how AS SSD works. What is _4k-64Thrd_ ?

An additional test, now with queue length of 64:

Code:



Code:


-----------------------------------------------------------------------
CrystalDiskMark 5.2.2 x64 (UWP) (C) 2007-2017 hiyohiyo
                           Crystal Dew World : http://crystalmark.info/
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
* MB/s = 1,000,000 bytes/s [SATA/600 = 600,000,000 bytes/s]
* KB = 1000 bytes, KiB = 1024 bytes

   Sequential Read (Q= 64,T= 1) :  3032.126 MB/s
  Sequential Write (Q= 64,T= 1) :  1848.703 MB/s
  Random Read 4KiB (Q= 64,T= 1) :   402.241 MB/s [ 98203.4 IOPS]
 Random Write 4KiB (Q= 64,T= 1) :   312.280 MB/s [ 76240.2 IOPS]
         Sequential Read (T= 1) :  1773.359 MB/s
        Sequential Write (T= 1) :  1832.089 MB/s
   Random Read 4KiB (Q= 1,T= 1) :    43.623 MB/s [ 10650.1 IOPS]
  Random Write 4KiB (Q= 1,T= 1) :   125.570 MB/s [ 30656.7 IOPS]

  Test : 1024 MiB [C: 25.4% (236.4/931.0 GiB)] (x5)  [Interval=5 sec]
  Date : 2017/08/12 21:01:24
    OS : Windows 10 Professional N [10.0 Build 15063] (x64)

Code:



Code:


-----------------------------------------------------------------------
CrystalDiskMark 5.2.2 x64 (UWP) (C) 2007-2017 hiyohiyo
                           Crystal Dew World : http://crystalmark.info/
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
* MB/s = 1,000,000 bytes/s [SATA/600 = 600,000,000 bytes/s]
* KB = 1000 bytes, KiB = 1024 bytes

   Sequential Read (Q= 64,T= 4) :  2876.442 MB/s
  Sequential Write (Q= 64,T= 4) :  2079.050 MB/s
  Random Read 4KiB (Q= 64,T= 4) :   730.404 MB/s [178321.3 IOPS]
 Random Write 4KiB (Q= 64,T= 4) :   628.153 MB/s [153357.7 IOPS]
         Sequential Read (T= 1) :  1815.474 MB/s
        Sequential Write (T= 1) :  1797.678 MB/s
   Random Read 4KiB (Q= 1,T= 1) :    43.957 MB/s [ 10731.7 IOPS]
  Random Write 4KiB (Q= 1,T= 1) :   127.359 MB/s [ 31093.5 IOPS]

  Test : 1024 MiB [C: 25.4% (236.4/931.0 GiB)] (x5)  [Interval=5 sec]
  Date : 2017/08/12 20:45:36
    OS : Windows 10 Professional N [10.0 Build 15063] (x64)


----------



## gupsterg

Little update on using 1800X at stock, tweaking RAM and stability testing. HCI Memtest/GSAT etc has been ran first, no issues, shows RAM is AOK. As we all know the issue we face really is when CPU loaded and RAM is tweaked. RealBench makes the cores stick to 3.7GHz, so not useful, custom x264 also does the same. Y-Cruncher I have found handy but the old faithful Prime95 is sweetest







.

As 3333MHz Fast using VDDP: 0.900V SOC: 1.1V VDIMM: 1.39V ProcODT: 60 CAD BUS: 30 30 30 30 had been fine for various tests I decided to test 3466MHz The Stilt same setup, it lasted ~4hrs in P95 29.2.



So clearly 3466MHz The Stilt profile is failing when CPU boosts to max XFR IMO, as in the past on same HW at fixed CPU frequency of 3.9GHz it's a non issue. So back down to 3333MHz Fast.



Custom P95, *1 thread*, 8 to 4096, RAM usage 13312MB. In resource monitor, mainly the 4 cores / 8 threads remain parked, as I use 50% core parking in W10C. We can see a core at 4024MHz and another 3924MHz.

I will test with 75% parked as well and try 2 threads, as 2 threads with 50% CP means more cores have the thread bounced around I don't see upto 4.1GHz XFR. Averages are wrong for CPU MHz as IMO monitoring can not poll CPU as fast as it is changing frequency.


----------



## DSDV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> Samsung SSD 960 EVO 1TB, M.2 (MZ-V6E1T0BW)


from looking at the score you defenetly are missing the drivers http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/product/consumer/960evo.html


----------



## BUFUMAN

Hi, i recognized something. If i start my system it will boot fine but if Windows is up i get a black screen and the system is crashing.

While its crashing i could see that the network device show a red cross on it.

I allways have to use reset button and it will work without any issue. Fastboot is disabeld. I think the Intel Nic is crap. Has someone a advise how to solve this?? Btw for DPC issues i found this https://communities.intel.com/thread/54594?start=45&tstart=0

Thx


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CCoR*
> 
> First page of thread


And Subsection 2.2 of the C6H User Guide.


----------



## FloppyDrive




----------



## harrysun

@DSDV @FloppyDrive
Which BIOS version are you using? I'm currently with BIOS1501


----------



## DSDV

1403SP2M 

it feels more stable to me and i have no real problems despite some coold boot from time to time since i took out to many drives ^^


----------



## harrysun

My SSD performance post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/25630#post_26279974

No change/improvement with BIOS1403 on the 4k-64Thrd performance with my 960 EVO 1TB M.2. I'm stuck at ~355MB/s 4k-64Thrd with AS SSD benchmark tool.

I've to study Reddit now, for a possible source of error in my configuration:

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/6ggcru/any_chance_of_am4_getting_better_disk_performance/
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/67yayv/request_samsung_960_evo_owners_with_ryzen_can_you/
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/5yua7z/what_are_your_ryzen_nvme_pcie_benchmark_results/

Here are the more detailed information about the testing with CrystalDiskMark:

Code:



Code:


-----------------------------------------------------------------------
CrystalDiskMark 5.2.2 x64 (UWP) (C) 2007-2017 hiyohiyo
                           Crystal Dew World : http://crystalmark.info/
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
* MB/s = 1,000,000 bytes/s [SATA/600 = 600,000,000 bytes/s]
* KB = 1000 bytes, KiB = 1024 bytes

   Sequential Read (Q= 32,T= 1) :  2993.485 MB/s
  Sequential Write (Q= 32,T= 1) :  1820.927 MB/s
  Random Read 4KiB (Q= 32,T= 1) :   324.035 MB/s [ 79110.1 IOPS]
 Random Write 4KiB (Q= 32,T= 1) :   275.642 MB/s [ 67295.4 IOPS]
         Sequential Read (T= 1) :  1729.415 MB/s
        Sequential Write (T= 1) :  1820.982 MB/s
   Random Read 4KiB (Q= 1,T= 1) :    53.014 MB/s [ 12942.9 IOPS]
  Random Write 4KiB (Q= 1,T= 1) :   104.237 MB/s [ 25448.5 IOPS]

  Test : 1024 MiB [C: 25.4% (236.3/931.0 GiB)] (x5)  [Interval=5 sec]
  Date : 2017/08/12 18:41:58
    OS : Windows 10 Professional N [10.0 Build 15063] (x64)


----------



## RossiOCUK

Anybody running 4x8GB @ 3200 CL12 here?


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> @DSDV @FloppyDrive
> Which BIOS version are you using? I'm currently with BIOS1501


1501 with Samsung driver. CPU is not o/c 1800x with 32GB 3200Mhz Samsung B.
BIOS Mode: UEFI
Did you let Windows decide the install, so you would have Recovery and EFI partitions?


----------



## awaybreaktoday

Which is the best 4x16GB Memory kits to get for threadripper? I am hopping to run the memory above 2933mhz, preferably 3200 - 3400 range... Also I would be looking to take the memory configuration to 8x16GB. Memory overclocker is more important to me than CPU overclock.


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> 1501 with Samsung driver. CPU is not o/c 1800x with 32GB 3200Mhz Samsung B.
> BIOS Mode: UEFI
> Did you let Windows decide the install, so you would have Recovery and EFI partitions?


I have all of these partition on the SSD I'm benching.

In the meantime I've *enabled HPET (click for HOWTO)* and got new values with AS SSD (the BIOS version 1403/1503 does not matter):



The CristalDiskMark values did not change significant while HPET was enabled:

Code:



Code:


-----------------------------------------------------------------------
CrystalDiskMark 5.2.2 x64 (UWP) (C) 2007-2017 hiyohiyo
                           Crystal Dew World : http://crystalmark.info/
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
* MB/s = 1,000,000 bytes/s [SATA/600 = 600,000,000 bytes/s]
* KB = 1000 bytes, KiB = 1024 bytes

   Sequential Read (Q= 32,T= 1) :  2982.675 MB/s
  Sequential Write (Q= 32,T= 1) :  1761.843 MB/s
  Random Read 4KiB (Q= 32,T= 1) :   411.943 MB/s [100572.0 IOPS]
 Random Write 4KiB (Q= 32,T= 1) :   326.542 MB/s [ 79722.2 IOPS]
         Sequential Read (T= 1) :  1689.848 MB/s
        Sequential Write (T= 1) :  1773.971 MB/s
   Random Read 4KiB (Q= 1,T= 1) :    43.216 MB/s [ 10550.8 IOPS]
  Random Write 4KiB (Q= 1,T= 1) :   129.339 MB/s [ 31576.9 IOPS]

  Test : 1024 MiB [C: 25.4% (236.4/931.0 GiB)] (x5)  [Interval=5 sec]
  Date : 2017/08/12 19:38:57
    OS : Windows 10 Professional N [10.0 Build 15063] (x64)

compared where HPET was disabled: previous post.

For me, my CrystalDiskMark results are in tolerance range comperable with other results: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/5yua7z/what_are_your_ryzen_nvme_pcie_benchmark_results/

New CrystalDiskMark test, now with 4 threads:

Code:



Code:


-----------------------------------------------------------------------
CrystalDiskMark 5.2.2 x64 (UWP) (C) 2007-2017 hiyohiyo
                           Crystal Dew World : http://crystalmark.info/
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
* MB/s = 1,000,000 bytes/s [SATA/600 = 600,000,000 bytes/s]
* KB = 1000 bytes, KiB = 1024 bytes

   Sequential Read (Q= 32,T= 4) :  2881.480 MB/s
  Sequential Write (Q= 32,T= 4) :  2078.064 MB/s
  Random Read 4KiB (Q= 32,T= 4) :   779.237 MB/s [190243.4 IOPS]
 Random Write 4KiB (Q= 32,T= 4) :   664.633 MB/s [162263.9 IOPS]
         Sequential Read (T= 1) :  1760.983 MB/s
        Sequential Write (T= 1) :  1829.176 MB/s
   Random Read 4KiB (Q= 1,T= 1) :    43.573 MB/s [ 10637.9 IOPS]
  Random Write 4KiB (Q= 1,T= 1) :   127.750 MB/s [ 31189.0 IOPS]

  Test : 1024 MiB [C: 25.4% (236.4/931.0 GiB)] (x5)  [Interval=5 sec]
  Date : 2017/08/12 20:38:02
    OS : Windows 10 Professional N [10.0 Build 15063] (x64)

I've no clue how AS SSD works. What is _4k-64Thrd_ ?

An additional test, now with queue length of 64:

Code:



Code:


-----------------------------------------------------------------------
CrystalDiskMark 5.2.2 x64 (UWP) (C) 2007-2017 hiyohiyo
                           Crystal Dew World : http://crystalmark.info/
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
* MB/s = 1,000,000 bytes/s [SATA/600 = 600,000,000 bytes/s]
* KB = 1000 bytes, KiB = 1024 bytes

   Sequential Read (Q= 64,T= 1) :  3032.126 MB/s
  Sequential Write (Q= 64,T= 1) :  1848.703 MB/s
  Random Read 4KiB (Q= 64,T= 1) :   402.241 MB/s [ 98203.4 IOPS]
 Random Write 4KiB (Q= 64,T= 1) :   312.280 MB/s [ 76240.2 IOPS]
         Sequential Read (T= 1) :  1773.359 MB/s
        Sequential Write (T= 1) :  1832.089 MB/s
   Random Read 4KiB (Q= 1,T= 1) :    43.623 MB/s [ 10650.1 IOPS]
  Random Write 4KiB (Q= 1,T= 1) :   125.570 MB/s [ 30656.7 IOPS]

  Test : 1024 MiB [C: 25.4% (236.4/931.0 GiB)] (x5)  [Interval=5 sec]
  Date : 2017/08/12 21:01:24
    OS : Windows 10 Professional N [10.0 Build 15063] (x64)

Code:



Code:


-----------------------------------------------------------------------
CrystalDiskMark 5.2.2 x64 (UWP) (C) 2007-2017 hiyohiyo
                           Crystal Dew World : http://crystalmark.info/
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
* MB/s = 1,000,000 bytes/s [SATA/600 = 600,000,000 bytes/s]
* KB = 1000 bytes, KiB = 1024 bytes

   Sequential Read (Q= 64,T= 4) :  2876.442 MB/s
  Sequential Write (Q= 64,T= 4) :  2079.050 MB/s
  Random Read 4KiB (Q= 64,T= 4) :   730.404 MB/s [178321.3 IOPS]
 Random Write 4KiB (Q= 64,T= 4) :   628.153 MB/s [153357.7 IOPS]
         Sequential Read (T= 1) :  1815.474 MB/s
        Sequential Write (T= 1) :  1797.678 MB/s
   Random Read 4KiB (Q= 1,T= 1) :    43.957 MB/s [ 10731.7 IOPS]
  Random Write 4KiB (Q= 1,T= 1) :   127.359 MB/s [ 31093.5 IOPS]

  Test : 1024 MiB [C: 25.4% (236.4/931.0 GiB)] (x5)  [Interval=5 sec]
  Date : 2017/08/12 20:45:36
    OS : Windows 10 Professional N [10.0 Build 15063] (x64)


----------



## XEKong

I found the software that is an overclock buster. I reinstalled BF Bad Company 2. I had to go back to stock clocks to play the game. Even at 1.4 volts at 3.8ghz I was getting read screens, WHEA errors and game crashes after 15 minutes. I could run IBT, P95, Realbench with no problems. Other games, no problem.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> *Tonight's HTPC Baseline:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1800X CPU frequency lowered to 3.8 GHz; maximum CPU temperature is now a reasonable 70C on Prime95 torture test
> P-states are now in use; P-state (1) (3.2 GHz) can occasionally be seen in taskbar tell-tales.
> P-state (2) (2.2 GHz) is the normal condition of inactive cores.
> Linux Mint 18.1 MATE 64 on kernel 4.11.0-13
> See sig for hardware description
> 
> Memory subjected to complete suite of Memtest86 5.01 (part of Mint builds): no errors
> Memory subjected to Google stressapptest 2 x 1 hr: no errors (except for gaps in logging to terminal) (49C)
> Prime95 (mprime) torture test 12-thread blend 1 hr: pass (70C; 250W case power)
> Unigine Superposition: 15381 x 115.05
> Unigine Valley: 101.0 x 4227
> Blender 'Classroom' render: 13:52.67
> Sach's Marine Aquarium running under Crossover for Linux: As beautiful as ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Augmented Simulated Ryzen Timing Checker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to very many of you -- you know who you are.
> 
> 
> 
> _N.B. My Ryzen CPU, like many from early production, can be made to throw segfaults on heavy compilation tasks under Linux, FreeBSD, or Windows Linux environment, which actually uses the Windows kernel. By heavy I mean such as 16 parallel gcc compilations of the gcc compiler or of a Linux build. Fewer parallel compilations can also produce the effect. There are some rumblings indicating that compilations are not the only conditions that can cause the CPU to throw segfaults. Recent Ryzen production lots seem to have a much reduced probability of this, although AMD has not provided any statistics. So far, there don't seem to be any reported segfault issues that affect gamers.
> 
> Windows programs other than their Linux for Windows emulation do not show this issue, as far as I have read. Microsoft may have already adapted code to deal with the CPU. For most of you this is a non-issue as far as we know at the present.
> 
> ..._
> 
> Issue ref: https://community.amd.com/thread/215773
> Test program: kill-ryzen at https://github.com/suaefar/ryzen-test
> Phoronix comments: https://www.phoronix.com/forums/forum/phoronix/general-discussion/967913-amd-confirms-linux-performance-marginality-problem-affecting-some-doesn-t-affect-epyc-tr


I can confirm that disabling opcache (in AMD/CBS > Zen ...) eliminates segfaults thrown by 'kill-ryzen' when opcache is set at Auto (at least for the period of 2 hours of aggressive compilation before I stopped testing). Impact of the opcache disable varies. Unigine Valley and Superposition scores and average frames per second are effectively unchanged. Latency and read rate per Intel MLC are effectively unchanged. Blender rendering, however, did take a few percent longer for the Ryzen logo and the Blender home page 'Classroom' renders.

It is unknown to me (and perhaps the people reporting on this at AMD's community forum and at Phoronix) what effect this segfault issue might have on the typical stability test programs used here. One hopes it is none and for most windows users nothing need be done to address this issue.


----------



## blair

I deem her stable.... Signature Rig!



Now to tweak the **** out of this...

Note: Fan Profile 'Quiet' in Corsair Link
All Voltages "Auto" except,
vCore LLC: 2
DDR Boot 1.4v
DDR 1.4v

Yes the voltagaes are a little high but i'll bump those down as time goes on









for good measure >>


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blair*
> 
> I deem her stable.... Signature Rig!
> 
> 
> 
> Now to tweak the **** out of this...
> 
> Note: Fan Profile 'Quiet' in Corsair Link
> All Voltages "Auto" except,
> vCore LLC: 2
> DDR Boot 1.4v
> DDR 1.4v
> 
> Yes the voltagaes are a little high but i'll bump those down as time goes on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for good measure >>


Very nice, but may I make a suggestion? In AIDA64 untick the "stress system memory" and do another run. Testing memory in AIDA64 does CONSIDERABLY reduce the heat stress on the chip. If your CPU is still stable, try Prime95. I use AIDA64 as well but found that although running with all four things ticked is essential for determining if the memory controller is still stable when it gets hot, when memory testing is on the system draws substantially less power from the wall indicating that the processor is not as fully stressed in that mode.

If you try this, you will see higher temps, but hopefully you can still report a stable system.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blair*
> 
> I deem her stable.... Signature Rig!
> 
> 
> 
> Now to tweak the **** out of this...
> 
> Note: Fan Profile 'Quiet' in Corsair Link
> All Voltages "Auto" except,
> vCore LLC: 2
> DDR Boot 1.4v
> DDR 1.4v
> 
> Yes the voltagaes are a little high but i'll bump those down as time goes on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for good measure >>


Only 1732 in Cinebench? I've hit 1721 at only 3.8GHz (The very unfortunate limit of my 1700X). Surely you can do better...


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> I have all of these partition on the SSD I'm benching.
> 
> In the meantime I've *enabled HPET (click for HOWTO)* and got new values with AS SSD (the BIOS version 1403/1503 does not matter):


Did you try setting your power plan to High Performance? HPET on my system is disabled in Windows.
Is EPU Power Saving Mode disabled in the BIOS? Did you do any power saving tweaks?


----------



## blair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Very nice, but may I make a suggestion? In AIDA64 untick the "stress system memory" and do another run. Testing memory in AIDA64 does CONSIDERABLY reduce the heat stress on the chip. If your CPU is still stable, try Prime95. I use AIDA64 as well but found that although running with all four things ticked is essential for determining if the memory controller is still stable when it gets hot, when memory testing is on the system draws substantially less power from the wall indicating that the processor is not as fully stressed in that mode.
> 
> If you try this, you will see higher temps, but hopefully you can still report a stable system.


Hey thanks for the suggestion I will surely try that when I try for more 4Ghz action, As it stands I'm not really happy with the temps for that 4Ghz OC. It is currently winter and summer is much warmer here I know i'll see over 90C in summer so i simply cannot run this as a daily OC. After some reading last night I read some say AIDA isn't the best way to stress instead RealBench is for Ryzen?

I believe

I dialled things back a little and I am running the below,

vCore: 1.3v
Vcore LLC: L2
CPU Current 120%
SOC: 1.05v
DRAM: 1.41v
DRAM BOOT 1.4v

Multi: 37
DRAM: 3466Mhz
-- Manually set 16-16-16-16-36-52-44-1T-60Ohm

Max Temp > 61.5C
Idle Temp: 32-37C
Room Temp 25C approx

The above was stable for realbench after 4 hours, I closed that window showing it being OK,
Here is some nitty gritty!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Only 1732 in Cinebench? I've hit 1721 at only 3.8GHz (The very unfortunate limit of my 1700X). Surely you can do better...


I'm fairly sure i had a bunch of apps running in the background (Steam, Blizzard App, Discord etc) Idle CPU was about 5-7% when i did the test.

I ran Cinebench again now with the aforementioned clockspeeds and beat my old 3.8Ghz value... I did set the Process priority for Cinebench to 'High' this time though. I believe the test would have been higher if i did the same to process priority...


----------



## ILxJUKA

Hello guys...

On my crosshair vi I tried to set my @3466 CL14.

I run the memtest untill 2000%, but 1 on 16 tests stopped at 900% with 1 ERROR as u can see in the screenshot.
Is this still good or not?
I read over 700% is a good result.

Can you help me?
What can I improve?

SOC 1.15
DRAM 1.42



Thanks


----------



## gupsterg

@blair

4.0GHz should be 1800, with 'Performance Bias' ~1850, link (note 3200MHz RAM there and not tight setup).

3.9GHz is ~1750, with PB ~1800.





3.8GHz is ~1700, with PB ~1750.





3.7GHz is ~1650, with PB ~1700.

Above is W7 but W10C is same results on CB15. If you are getting 1730 I'd think either the C16 setup is affecting bench or your OS has too many things going on in background and affecting bench.


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Did you try setting your power plan to High Performance? HPET on my system is disabled in Windows.
> Is EPU Power Saving Mode disabled in the BIOS? Did you do any power saving tweaks?


@DSDV @FloppyDrive Thank you for sharing your values.

Do not blame me, but I've found and resolved the issue. ASUS RamCache II is responsible for these low results in AS SSD for 4k-64Thrd







ASUS RamCache II was installed but not started, and these low values appeared anyway. *I've deinstalled ASUS RamCache II and everything responds as expected.* My new values for the 960 EVO 1TB, M.2:







BIOS1403_CPU3600_RAM3200CL14fast_setting.txt 19k .txt file


----------



## DSDV

@harrysun

the results look far better now 

but good to know where it comes from.

ive also downloaded a bunch of those asus software but never installed it.

seems it makes more trouble than its worth in features :/


----------



## Timur Born

PCIe enumeration still doesn't work properly on the C6H. One of my Firewire PCIe cards is TI based (PCI bridge internally) and one LSI based (native PCIe). Both are detected properly and work flawlessly, but when a chipset based PCIe port is used then the LSI based one vanishes from the system after a soft-off shutdown.

Only way to get it back is to switch slots, a simple cold-boot or pull out + put back in does not help.

This doesn't seem to happen in the CPU connected middle x16 PCIe slot.


----------



## Sufferage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ILxJUKA*
> 
> Hello guys...
> 
> On my crosshair vi I tried to set my @3466 CL14.
> 
> I run the memtest untill 2000%, but 1 on 16 tests stopped at 900% with 1 ERROR as u can see in the screenshot.
> Is this still good or not?
> I read over 700% is a good result.
> 
> Can you help me?
> What can I improve?
> 
> SOC 1.15
> DRAM 1.42
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


No, that's not good, any error you get means your not stable just yet. That G.Skill TridentZ F4-3600C16-8GTZ you're using ? If so, try increasing TRFC to 268 first, anything below that will cause instabilty on my machine at least.


----------



## kikisp1

hey guys new ch6 system builder here.. i would really need some help with overclocking this thing because is getting confusing to me ..tried most of the things from this thread..
rest of my specs are :
CPU : Ryzen 7 1700 with NZXT kraken x62
RAM : unfortunately i seem to have ****ty Hynix memory part number is F4-3200C16-8GTZR
GPU : gigabyte 1080
PSU: be quiet 750w
SSD: 950 pro m.2

My bios is 1403 and it seams that i cant get anything stable than default.. my suspect is a memory.. but do you have any tips where to start?
Thx,
Stefan


----------



## ILxJUKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sufferage*
> 
> No, that's not good, any error you get means your not stable just yet. That G.Skill TridentZ F4-3600C16-8GTZ you're using ? If so, try increasing TRFC to 268 first, anything below that will cause instabilty on my machine at least.


Thank you for the answer.

Now the memtest is ERROR FREE!!
Do you think i should change tRFC anyway? Or becosa now it is stable i let it?

Anyway look at this:


@3466 CL 14-14-14-28 ERROR FREE!

SDRAM voltage: 1.43
SDRAM voltage at boot: 1.435
SOC voltage: 1.168

What do you think?


----------



## harrysun

@ILxJUKA Run further tests to. I would not belive one test. Go for:

AIDA64 6h error free
BOINC 6h error free
Google stressapptest (GSAT) 6h error free (install Linux Ubuntu runtime for Windows 10)
IntelBurnTest v2.54 IBT AVX 10 run Level Maximum


----------



## Sufferage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ILxJUKA*
> 
> Thank you for the answer.
> 
> Now the memtest is ERROR FREE!!
> Do you think i should change tRFC anyway? Or becosa now it is stable i let it?
> 
> Anyway look at this:
> 
> 
> @3466 CL 14-14-14-28 ERROR FREE!
> 
> SDRAM voltage: 1.43
> SDRAM voltage at boot: 1.435
> SOC voltage: 1.168
> 
> What do you think?


As is said, even 1 error in a 40000% run means that your settings are not 100% stable, so you'll have a machine with inherent instability that will show through random crashes during continued everyday use of the computer. So clearly no, i wouldn't leave it as is, but instead find settings, that will run HCI error free overnight minimum.


----------



## ILxJUKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> @ILxJUKA Run further tests to. I would not belive one test. Go for:
> 
> AIDA64 6h error free
> BOINC 6h error free
> Google stressapptest (GSAT) 6h error free (install Linux Ubuntu runtime for Windows 10)
> IntelBurnTest v2.54 IBT AVX 10 run Level Maximum


Tonight I will try!

@Sufferage @harrysun

I had to use higher SOC voltage because of the RAM oc.
When I do a stress test on aida64 my max cpu temp is 80° (with lower SOC voltage was 76°). Is it normal?
A good temp for cpu understress for 24/7 usage?

And vSOC and vDRAM for 24/7 usage?

Thank you guys!


----------



## harrysun

Refer to OP: C6H XOC guide v05: Targeted to extreme overclockers but also has useful information for ambient and daily use

*Update 8/14/2017*: Sorry mates, I've posted the wrong link. Post updated with the right link from the OP.


----------



## Sufferage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ILxJUKA*
> 
> Tonight I will try!
> 
> @Sufferage @harrysun
> 
> I had to use higher SOC voltage because of the RAM oc.
> When I do a stress test on aida64 my max cpu temp is 80° (with lower SOC voltage was 76°). Is it normal?
> A good temp for cpu understress for 24/7 usage?
> 
> And vSOC and vDRAM for 24/7 usage?
> 
> Thank you guys!


Temp is ok, but might get on a quite narrow margin if your GPU is generating lotsa heat for a prolonged time, maybe run unigine heaven and aida's cache stress test only at the same time and see where temperature goes.
SOC requirement seems a bit high though, im running DDR3494 @ 1.1 SOC, could potentially go even lower.


----------



## hurricane28

I determined that its the BIOS that is causing my fan issues...

All of a sudden the fans start to ramp up to 100% and stay there until i unplug the PSU and reboot... I hope they solve this within a month or so or i end up sending this board back and get something else..

Its kinda amateurish that they are unable to fix this.. this makes that i cannot use my fan headers on my board..


----------



## remnants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blair*
> 
> Hey thanks for the suggestion I will surely try that when I try for more 4Ghz action, As it stands I'm not really happy with the temps for that 4Ghz OC. It is currently winter and summer is much warmer here I know i'll see over 90C in summer so i simply cannot run this as a daily OC. After some reading last night I read some say AIDA isn't the best way to stress instead RealBench is for Ryzen?


Ah, well, AIDA64 actually has caused some harsh words to be exchanged on this board. It's a fine tool -- but not a definitive one if you want to know absolutely that your build can take anything you can throw at it. AIDA64 is like a "multitool" you might carry -- that is, it has a lot of capabilities to do different jobs, but isn't necessarily the best tool for any one of them.

Now, for some of us, that may not be as important as we won't be "folding" at home, doing SETI analysis, or seeking that really big prime number. Most workloads will not stress your system to the levels that some utilities will. Even most gaming won't be CPU bound these days particularly at higher resolutions.

That said, you never will quite know if SOMETHING will cause a crash if you haven't tested to the extreme. Ryzen has a "wall" which varies chip-by-chip and when you hit that wall the voltage needed becomes very disproportionate for the clock speed increase and many are now conceding that 4 ghz or more is simply not practical for a "daily driver".

Keeping in mind that this is a board dedicated to "hard core" overclocking, you will find a lot of strong opinions on what's best -- much like you might find strong opinions among car enthusiasts, photographers, or whatever. All are accomplishing something, but the details vary considerably and some are very passionate about their opinions. That's not a terrible thing at all unless it devolves into something personal.

Anyway, you pays your money and you takes your chances. I have found that a 2 hour stable AIDA64 (with memory testing OFF) can fail 10 minutes into a Prime95 small FFT run. This is why many consider it not adequate.

However I can generally run such a system without issues day-to-day. It's a choice you make as nothing is absolutely certain, no matter how much someone says their method is the best.


----------



## blair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikisp1*
> 
> hey guys new ch6 system builder here.. i would really need some help with overclocking this thing because is getting confusing to me ..tried most of the things from this thread..
> rest of my specs are :
> CPU : Ryzen 7 1700 with NZXT kraken x62
> RAM : unfortunately i seem to have ****ty Hynix memory part number is F4-3200C16-8GTZR
> GPU : gigabyte 1080
> PSU: be quiet 750w
> SSD: 950 pro m.2
> 
> My bios is 1403 and it seams that i cant get anything stable than default.. my suspect is a memory.. but do you have any tips where to start?
> Thx,
> Stefan


I found 1403 wouldn't push anything really stable.. I ran 3200Mem and only 3.7ghz CPU with more voltage than typically required and still couldn't get stable, not to mention i was plagued with 22x multi lock with manual voltage as well. Try out the 1501 Beta BIOS.

Additionally, please give us some more info on what you have tried, what you are trying to achieve and what you are going to be happy with.

Generally it is good to decide what temp you are happy with as well as what voltage you are willing to throw at your gear before starting anything... Try to OC 1 thing at a time to test the upper limit of each component.

As an example i purchase CL16 3600Mhz B-Die so i would be far less likely to be RAM limited. I was expecting IMC/CPU/EFI version to be my choke point which has proven to be very likely...

A few sites/guides around say plug in 1.35-1.375 vCore (with a 240mm AIO or top end AIR) 1.35-1.40v on memory and set your Load Line Calibration to level 2 and ensure a vDIMMBOOT is set to match or exceed your manually set voltage.

I personally learnt back on my X58 system that setting as many things as you can manually to work out for the better. the more things on auto that can be safely set manually the more likely youaare to find stability. Saying this.. if you don't know what a voltage or timing setting does, manually setting it is risky, so this approach requires an exceptional understanding of the paltforms behaviours and requirements









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Ah, well, AIDA64 actually has caused some harsh words to be exchanged on this board. It's a fine tool -- but not a definitive one if you want to know absolutely that your build can take anything you can throw at it. AIDA64 is like a "multitool" you might carry -- that is, it has a lot of capabilities to do different jobs, but isn't necessarily the best tool for any one of them.
> 
> Now, for some of us, that may not be as important as we won't be "folding" at home, doing SETI analysis, or seeking that really big prime number. Most workloads will not stress your system to the levels that some utilities will. Even most gaming won't be CPU bound these days particularly at higher resolutions.
> 
> That said, you never will quite know if SOMETHING will cause a crash if you haven't tested to the extreme. Ryzen has a "wall" which varies chip-by-chip and when you hit that wall the voltage needed becomes very disproportionate for the clock speed increase and many are now conceding that 4 ghz or more is simply not practical for a "daily driver".
> 
> Keeping in mind that this is a board dedicated to "hard core" overclocking, you will find a lot of strong opinions on what's best -- much like you might find strong opinions among car enthusiasts, photographers, or whatever. All are accomplishing something, but the details vary considerably and some are very passionate about their opinions. That's not a terrible thing at all unless it devolves into something personal.
> 
> Anyway, you pays your money and you takes your chances. I have found that a 2 hour stable AIDA64 (with memory testing OFF) can fail 10 minutes into a Prime95 small FFT run. This is why many consider it not adequate.
> 
> However I can generally run such a system without issues day-to-day. It's a choice you make as nothing is absolutely certain, no matter how much someone says their method is the best.


Can't agree more, i know bad has been said about it.. Me personally mostly just a gamer.. a crash once every now and then really does not phase me at all, i'm not competitive gamer







If crashes become too frequenty it's easy to dial back settings or toss a little extra voltage at the part causing the crash









so far i've been lucky i think? in my time fiddling with Ryzen i'm yet to experiencing a BSOD/Crash of any kind.. with any OC i've tried.. many have failed to POST correctly.. but never once an OS level crash... errors in tests, yes, but never a "Hey user, I just shat brix and i'm now rebooting on you coz fun times







ahha <-- is that normal for ryzen? my X58 would just BSOD with instability like crazy... saying that.. that was BCLK OC'ing, no multiplier headroom on a i7 920


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnants*
> 
> Ah, well, AIDA64 actually has caused some harsh words to be exchanged on this board. It's a fine tool -- but not a definitive one if you want to know absolutely that your build can take anything you can throw at it. AIDA64 is like a "multitool" you might carry -- that is, it has a lot of capabilities to do different jobs, but isn't necessarily the best tool for any one of them.


AIDA is great for memory stability testing if you only check the cache and memory boxes before running. I've never failed GSAT when screwing with my RAM, yet AIDA will fail within minutes. Realbench is the only stress test I trust when validating overall system stability. Once I have verified that my ram is stable with AIDA (~4 hours) I run realbench for a few hours. This approach has given me a 4ghz Ryzen system running 2x16GB kit at 3200 14-14-14-34, and a 5ghz 4790k system with 2x8GB DDR3 overclocked from 1866 to 2133 at 9-9-9-27. Neither ever has any software crashes or other issues since settling on these speeds


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> AIDA is great for memory stability testing if you only check the cache and memory boxes before running. I've never failed GSAT when screwing with my RAM, yet AIDA will fail within minutes. Realbench is the only stress test I trust when validating overall system stability. Once I have verified that my ram is stable with AIDA (~4 hours) I run realbench for a few hours. This approach has given me a 4ghz Ryzen system running 2x16GB kit at 3200 14-14-14-34, and a 5ghz 4790k system with 2x8GB DDR3 overclocked from 1866 to 2133 at 9-9-9-27. Neither ever has any software crashes or other issues since settling on these speeds


@roybotnik
I'm also using AIDA64 for 6h test. I could not get even 3.9GHz stable. BIONC knock out my config in few minutes (code 8). Could you post your BIOS settings? Your last at http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/25030#post_26259351 are not adressing the overclocking of the CPU.


----------



## ItsMB

Guys from which procesor or just ccx are the pci lanes of NVME and GPU¿¿


----------



## Ex0cet

I've been playing around, trying to further improve timings for quite some time now... This is what I've achieved so far and what I'm currently running with.

*4 x 16 gb Samsung B-Die 3200mhz Epic Timings*



BIOS 9920
[email protected] (Sadly my 1700 is not gifted)
CPUv is 1.43 LLC2 (Max stress temp ~80C, SenseMiSkew disabled)
RAMv is 1.45
SOCv is 1.15

Everything is stable. (Within my stress testing methodology: AIDA64 & RealBench left over night)

Everything is fast. Games are smooth.

With 4 sticks: GD enabled CR1 vs GD disabled CR2. Timings are so tigh the only difference now, between those 2 options, is that GD enabled CR1 brings a little more bandwidth to the table.

If 2 sticks, GD disable with CR1 and BSG disable should yield even better bandwidth results.


----------



## harrysun

@Ex0cet
Maybe your system was not idle while benching the cache & memory with AIDA64, but Copy should not be faster then Write. So there may be an insability. For my 6h with BOINC was a good stability test for the mem and cpu.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I determined that its the BIOS that is causing my fan issues...
> 
> All of a sudden the fans start to ramp up to 100% and stay there until i unplug the PSU and reboot... I hope they solve this within a month or so or i end up sending this board back and get something else..
> 
> Its kinda amateurish that they are unable to fix this.. this makes that i cannot use my fan headers on my board..


Did you disable Super I/O Clock Skew? Did you run Q-Fan tuning in the BIOS and disable Q-Fan control?


----------



## blair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0cet*
> 
> I've been playing around, trying to further improve timings for quite some time now... This is what I've achieved so far and what I'm currently running with.
> 
> *4 x 16 gb Samsung B-Die 3200mhz Epic Timings*
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS 9920
> [email protected] (Sadly my 1700 is not gifted)
> CPUv is 1.43 LLC2 (Max stress temp ~80C, SenseMiSkew disabled)
> RAMv is 1.45
> SOCv is 1.15
> 
> Everything is stable. (Within my stress testing methodology: AIDA64 & RealBench left over night)
> 
> Everything is fast. Games are smooth.
> 
> With 4 sticks: GD enabled CR1 vs GD disabled CR2. Timings are so tigh the only difference now, between those 2 options, is that GD enabled CR1 brings a little more bandwidth to the table.
> 
> If 2 sticks, GD disable with CR1 and BSG disable should yield even better bandwidth results.


Why are you still using EFI version 9920?

Have you tried using 1403 or 1501??

Do you see a better CPU OC if you take out 2 modules of memory (purely for identifying if your IMC is generating a ton extra heat?

Do you need 3.9Ghz?
Can you do 3.8Ghz at substantially lower volts i.e. 1.30-1.35v? <-- subsequently reducing Load temp probably by 10-15C?

FYI My temps at 1.41v or so were 75-80C MAX, at 1.35v i only see 60 odd, and at 1.29-1.31v i see only 50-55C LOAD

all of the above at say 17-23C ambient


----------



## Mysticial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @majestynl
> 
> Cheers chap for share of what went on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @The Sandman
> 
> Spurred on by your repeat success on UEFI 9920 I had to also take up the challenge again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 1st 10x loop of IBT AVX custom 13312MB PASS
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd 10x loop of IBT AVX custom 13312MB PASS
> 
> 
> 
> Posting these screenies makes it seem easy, it was not. I tried several iterations of setup, finally what yielded the pass was a change in ProcODT: 48Ω was used instead of 53.3Ω or 60Ω I have used in the past and on UEFI 1403-SP42M. I also increased VDIMM vs UEFI 1403-SP42M 1.4V instead of 1.385V. I shall now lower that but insignificant change if was needed, ProcODT change was key IMO.
> 
> I will continue testing.
> 
> @elmor
> 
> I believe I must take back that UEFI 9920 does not hold same OC as another UEFI, either I was using wrong ProcODT on other UEFIs or I need what I need on UEFI 9920 for reasons I can't explain.
> 
> @Mysticial
> 
> I will retest the differing versions of Y-Cruncher, I know this CPU with this OC can do 7hrs on v0.7.2.9469 and as the IBT AVX runs increase voltage needed for pass vs Y-Cruncher I can not see it as an issue. Thank you for your time before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Good news!

While I was testing the program in on my quad-Opteron in Linux, I managed to (accidentally) reproduce the problem with 1 idle core. Here's a release candidate that fixes that along with some other unrelated issues.

http://www.numberworld.org/y-cruncher/y-cruncher%20v0.7.3.9474.zip
http://www.numberworld.org/y-cruncher/y-cruncher%20v0.7.3.9474-static.tar.gz
http://www.numberworld.org/y-cruncher/y-cruncher%20v0.7.3.9474-dynamic.tar.gz
If I did it right, this patch also fixes some NUMA-detection issues for Threadripper and Epyc in Linux. But I don't have either to confirm the fix, so I'm relying on my contacts to test for me.

I'm actually quite embarrassed by the nature of the bug that caused this. It's not the kind of programming mistake that I usually make. If anybody is fluent in C++, see if you can spot the error







:

Code:



Code:


//  Start all the threads.
std::vector<std::thread> threads;
for (size_t core_id = 0; core_id < m_threads; core_id++){
    threads.emplace_back([&]{
        this->run(core_id);
    });
}

To be honest, I'm amazed that this ever worked at all.


----------



## Ex0cet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> @Ex0cet
> Maybe your system was not idle while benching the cache & memory with AIDA64, but Copy should not be faster then Write. So there may be an insability. For my 6h with BOINC was a good stability test for the mem and cpu.


I will continue testing with different programs, will also try your recommendation. But for now, surviving AIDA64 & RealBench over night is far more than enough for my use, which is mostly VR gaming.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blair*
> 
> Why are you still using EFI version 9920?
> 
> Have you tried using 1403 or 1501??
> 
> Do you see a better CPU OC if you take out 2 modules of memory (purely for identifying if your IMC is generating a ton extra heat?
> 
> Do you need 3.9Ghz?
> Can you do 3.8Ghz at substantially lower volts i.e. 1.30-1.35v? <-- subsequently reducing Load temp probably by 10-15C?
> 
> FYI My temps at 1.41v or so were 75-80C MAX, at 1.35v i only see 60 odd, and at 1.29-1.31v i see only 50-55C LOAD
> 
> all of the above at say 17-23C ambient


*9920 and 1501 are very similar. From what I've read at least -RAM wise- 1501 is basically 9920 but without the cold boot fix which extends boot time a little (1403 behavior). Other minor fixes are included but are not relevant for my setup. (BTW I'm patiently waiting for a new AGESA release)

*I did test with 2 sticks also, and I can boot, play around and stress test at 3600mhz 16-16-16-36 CR1. And no, I didn't actually notice any difference OCing my CPU with 2/4 sticks.

*My R1700 can do 3.8Ghz at 1.3v w/LLC2, indeed staying confortably below the ~55C mark while stress testing for hours. While gaming it stays below the ~50C mark. (I normally use this, but once in a while I like to go for the 3.9Ghz... Just because I can I guess)









*Im not actually concerned about the 1.43v with the ~80C mark while stress testing over the hole night. Again, when gaming it stays below the ~65C mark, so I believe my Corsair 110i is doing a great job cooling the CPU. (I always disable SenseMySkew)

*I even tried 1.5v once, going for the 4GHz mark on my R1700 and succeeded. It even survived a few stress tests and I saw temps in the ~90C mark. But OFC... that was far beyond safe.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> But i have a BCLK of 100.2 with Memmory 3200C14 13 13 13 and a CPU @ 3.85 GHZ (dont know if that matters)


Tnx @DSDV & @harrysun









All is good again after a fresh windows instalation.
I've had to resort to this drastic measure after windows had locked me out completly leaving me unable to fix this issue i thought i had with the NVMe drive.
Couldn't log into windows any more after a failed attempt to using a windows-diagnostic tool that made me reboot my system. Not even the safe-boot worked








After many attempts i finaly gave up and reiinstalled the entire OS and all
My thought was that it was somekind of NVMe driver issue. Must use Samsung-driver else things don't work so well
But this is in the past thankfully









All good now though


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

deleted ^^


----------



## gupsterg

@blair

9920 is newer than 1403.

9920 has cold boot fix which the week newer 1501 does not have, so some may prefer it







. There is also 9920-SP42M which is done by The Stlt which has an older IMC FW within that can aid stability on higher RAM MHz.

@Mysticial

+rep







.

Thank you I will test ASAP







, I appreciate your support







.


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ILxJUKA*
> 
> Hello guys...
> 
> On my crosshair vi I tried to set my @3466 CL14.
> 
> I run the memtest untill 2000%, but 1 on 16 tests stopped at 900% with 1 ERROR as u can see in the screenshot.
> Is this still good or not?
> I read over 700% is a good result.
> 
> Can you help me?
> What can I improve?
> 
> SOC 1.15
> DRAM 1.42
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


That is very good score.







You can pump voltages up to 1.45V or even higher if u can accept to going to gray zone.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticial*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Background
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @majestynl
> 
> Cheers chap for share of what went on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @The Sandman
> 
> Spurred on by your repeat success on UEFI 9920 I had to also take up the challenge again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 1st 10x loop of IBT AVX custom 13312MB PASS
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd 10x loop of IBT AVX custom 13312MB PASS
> 
> 
> 
> Posting these screenies makes it seem easy, it was not. I tried several iterations of setup, finally what yielded the pass was a change in ProcODT: 48Ω was used instead of 53.3Ω or 60Ω I have used in the past and on UEFI 1403-SP42M. I also increased VDIMM vs UEFI 1403-SP42M 1.4V instead of 1.385V. I shall now lower that but insignificant change if was needed, ProcODT change was key IMO.
> 
> I will continue testing.
> 
> @elmor
> 
> I believe I must take back that UEFI 9920 does not hold same OC as another UEFI, either I was using wrong ProcODT on other UEFIs or I need what I need on UEFI 9920 for reasons I can't explain.
> 
> @Mysticial
> 
> I will retest the differing versions of Y-Cruncher, I know this CPU with this OC can do 7hrs on v0.7.2.9469 and as the IBT AVX runs increase voltage needed for pass vs Y-Cruncher I can not see it as an issue. Thank you for your time before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good news!
> 
> While I was testing the program in on my quad-Opteron in Linux, I managed to (accidentally) reproduce the problem with 1 idle core. Here's a release candidate that fixes that along with some other unrelated issues.
> 
> http://www.numberworld.org/y-cruncher/y-cruncher%20v0.7.3.9474.zip
> http://www.numberworld.org/y-cruncher/y-cruncher%20v0.7.3.9474-static.tar.gz
> http://www.numberworld.org/y-cruncher/y-cruncher%20v0.7.3.9474-dynamic.tar.gz
> If I did it right, this patch also fixes some NUMA-detection issues for Threadripper and Epyc in Linux. But I don't have either to confirm the fix, so I'm relying on my contacts to test for me.
> 
> I'm actually quite embarrassed by the nature of the bug that caused this. It's not the kind of programming mistake that I usually make. If anybody is fluent in C++, see if you can spot the error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> //  Start all the threads.
> std::vector<std::thread> threads;
> for (size_t core_id = 0; core_id < m_threads; core_id++){
> threads.emplace_back([&]{
> this->run(core_id);
> });
> }
> 
> To be honest, I'm amazed that this ever worked at all.
Click to expand...

Whoa! @Mystical I think you just revealed that there is a Linux version of Y-cruncher. (Pardon my ignorance.) In that case you are forgiven for a coding error.









Should I assume that the tarballs contain Linux compatible versions? What is the difference between static and dynamic, in this context?

Edit: I have read the dependency hell comment on your website, but it doesn't really help me in distinguishing dynamic vs. static in cases such as mine where the target PC is running Linux Mint 18.1 but with kernel 4.11.0-13 (in Ubuntu naming form).


----------



## Mysticial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Whoa! @Mystical I think you just revealed that there is a Linux version of Y-cruncher. (Pardon my ignorance.) In that case you are forgiven for a coding error.


The Linux version has existed since 2010. So it's been around for a while.
Quote:


> Should I assume that the tarballs contain Linux compatible versions? What is the difference between static and dynamic, in this context?


Yes, the static one is statically linked and should run on most Linux distributions. The dynamic one was compiled and tested on the latest Ubuntu. It may run on other distros, but only if they have all the dependencies installed.

EDIT:

I forgot to mention that the statically linked binaries lack the following features:

Cilk Plus support.
Explicit NUMA memory allocation binding.
The ability to display how spread out across the NUMA nodes the memory is.
These may or may not matter depending on your hardware and how much you want to tune the program.


----------



## MrGreaseMonkkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> i just grabbed a 115i for my threadripper build since the 110i won't fit.
> just wondering under full load what sort of temps are you getting on that?
> 
> as for mouse lag...not really getting that except when i start up passmark it looses its ...well brown stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for a few seconds but apart from that all ok


H110i and the h115i have the about the same cooling compatibility. H110i has stronger firmware it seems from what i'm reading


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @blair
> 
> 9920 is newer than 1403.
> 
> 9920 has cold boot fix which the week newer 1501 does not have, so some may prefer it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . There is also 9920-SP42M which is done by The Stlt which has an older IMC FW within that can aid stability on higher RAM MHz.
> 
> @Mysticial
> 
> +rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Thank you I will test ASAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I appreciate your support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thank you for this info, my board came with 1403 and when i tried to update it using ez flash over web it said mine was up to date... after your post i went and looked it up and downloaded the 9920 version.
I was having a lot of issue with ram speeds and timings and this bios seems to be doing way better. I still though may send my tridentz's back and get flarex modules...

I am having one system quirk that i am having trouble pinning down... i get these strange pauses randomly and i noticed the hdd act light is solid lit. this happened on multiple ram sets and so i am thinking its mobo/cpu or possibly an issue with my ssd raid ?

Anyways ill get it sorted but for now i am trying to get my ram/cpu oc better. I may end up sending the cpu back as it was suspect since it was an open box and order a new one. if i have no other recourse on the pausing once i verify its not the raid as it does it on stock cpu as well...


----------



## SaiKamalDoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> Refer to OP: C6H XOC guide v05: Targeted to extreme overclockers but also has useful information for ambient and daily use


Hey My friend... any luck pushing beyond 3200mhz with our F4-3200C14D-32GTZ ?

Congrats on your M.2

Do suggest if there is some setting to improve M.2 speed as well. I only have a 256gb m.2 for boot drive. My game HDD is 3TB and a 2TB, I am thinking of going raid 0 2TB as all games are from steam and I can download if they crash.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Did you disable Super I/O Clock Skew? Did you run Q-Fan tuning in the BIOS and disable Q-Fan control?


Yes and yes. I tried every tingle fan header and fan setting there is. Sometimes it works fine for days but now and then the fans start to ramp up, even at idle loads which is very very annoying as i run very high rpm fans which are very loud.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> Refer to OP: C6H XOC guide v05: Targeted to extreme overclockers but also has useful information for ambient and daily use


@harrysun
Very nice that your sharing this OC guide but ... i've had to send you a request to be able to view it ([email protected])
Can you grant the permission please and / or change the view rights so there's maybe no longer any need to request viewrights

EDIT :
That is if it's not completly the same as the one posted earlier


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> Refer to OP: C6H XOC guide v05: Targeted to extreme overclockers but also has useful information for ambient and daily use


*Update 8/14/2017*: Sorry mates, I've posted the wrong link. Post updated with the right link from the OP.


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaiKamalDoss*
> 
> Hey My friend... any luck pushing beyond 3200mhz with our F4-3200C14D-32GTZ ?


I've tried these idears to get 3333CL14 running without success:

@Ramad/@kaseki, second, thrid
@1usmus, second, third
@roybotnik
@SaiKamalDoss
Did I mssed something else?

_As allways, my current stable setup in the footer_







I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> Thank you for this info, my board came with 1403 and when i tried to update it using ez flash over web it said mine was up to date... after your post i went and looked it up and downloaded the 9920 version.
> I was having a lot of issue with ram speeds and timings and this bios seems to be doing way better. I still though may send my tridentz's back and get flarex modules...
> 
> I am having one system quirk that i am having trouble pinning down... i get these strange pauses randomly and i noticed the hdd act light is solid lit. this happened on multiple ram sets and so i am thinking its mobo/cpu or possibly an issue with my ssd raid ?
> 
> Anyways ill get it sorted but for now i am trying to get my ram/cpu oc better. I may end up sending the cpu back as it was suspect since it was an open box and order a new one. if i have no other recourse on the pausing once i verify its not the raid as it does it on stock cpu as well...


Trident-Z and Flare-X are identical HW wise. Some have found Trident-Z more forgiving than Flare-X. So I guess each has their own experience on it.

I've been using Trident-Z F4-3200C14D-16GTZ since launch, no issues, been phenomenal on C6H. Early UEFIs I was stuck at 2933/3200 depending on CPU used. After AGESA 1.0.0.6 UEFIs got released all same HW has rocked ~3500MHz. All CPUs I have/had hit 3333MHz Fast as well with pretty normal voltages on SOC(~≤1.075V) / VDIMM(~≤1.375). 3466MHz tighter timings seems to be where we see if a CPU is better than another. Running loose 3466MHz has not been an issue on CPUs I have tried it.

Pauses I have no idea on, other have it, but I don't so can't share anything, sorry chap.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Question :
Could i gain speed when i install the AMD-RAIDdrivers for my (one) Samsung 960 EVO 500G ?
If so.. what raid would be best ? Raid0 or Raid1 ... ?
Or is it best if i try to stay away from messing with RAID at all with M2 drives


----------



## blair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0cet*
> 
> I will continue testing with different programs, will also try your recommendation. But for now, surviving AIDA64 & RealBench over night is far more than enough for my use, which is mostly VR gaming.
> *9920 and 1501 are very similar. From what I've read at least -RAM wise- 1501 is basically 9920 but without the cold boot fix which extends boot time a little (1403 behavior). Other minor fixes are included but are not relevant for my setup. (BTW I'm patiently waiting for a new AGESA release)
> 
> *I did test with 2 sticks also, and I can boot, play around and stress test at 3600mhz 16-16-16-36 CR1. And no, I didn't actually notice any difference OCing my CPU with 2/4 sticks.
> 
> *My R1700 can do 3.8Ghz at 1.3v w/LLC2, indeed staying confortably below the ~55C mark while stress testing for hours. While gaming it stays below the ~50C mark. (I normally use this, but once in a while I like to go for the 3.9Ghz... Just because I can I guess)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Im not actually concerned about the 1.43v with the ~80C mark while stress testing over the hole night. Again, when gaming it stays below the ~65C mark, so I believe my Corsair 110i is doing a great job cooling the CPU. (I always disable SenseMySkew)
> 
> *I even tried 1.5v once, going for the 4GHz mark on my R1700 and succeeded. It even survived a few stress tests and I saw temps in the ~90C mark. But OFC... that was far beyond safe.


Thanks that answers all that









and that's a lot of voltage to hit 4.0Ghz







unlucky

Agreed, Under gaming loads temps are far more manageable









I think i just got 3.8 stable at 1.308v... :O LLC3 is required to keep voltage from drooping too much under load.. with LLC2, i'd set 1.31 in EFI and results with 1.26v under load...

Now i set 1.31 and get 1.308 so that's good i suppose? Atleast it makes manually setting a voltage more consistent in voltage delivered to the chip.


----------



## harrysun

Note: As always, my current setup can be found in the signature!

*COULD NOT GET THIS F4-3200C14D-32GTZ @3333MT/s CL14-14-14-28-44 1.5T BIOS 1701 SETUP STABLE*

Does memory speeds matter?


Spoiler














Hitman Memory Benchmarking (Timings used for 3200LL & 3466LL)
AMD: Memory OC Showdown: Frequency vs. Memory Timings
AMD Ryzen 7 AGESA 1006 performance and DDR4 memory check - review - An introduction at a double data-rate
AMD Ryzen Memory Analysis: 20 Apps & 17 Games, up to 4K Review




Configuration for F4-3200C14D-32GTZ @3333MT/s CL14-14-14-28-44 1.5T BIOS 1701.

My previous configuration with F4-3200C14D-32GTZ @3200MT/s CL14-13-13-26-42 1T 1.35000V BIOS 1701 can be found here.

I'm using G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 2x16GB (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ):

(Created with Thaiphoon Burner Freeware Version Download)

AMD Ryzen R7 1800X, Stepping 1 Revision ZP-B1
CPU batch: UA 1734SUS
ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO
Motherboard Slots: DIMM_A2, DIMM_B2

BIOS Version: 1701 x64 AGESA 1.0.0.6b
Build Date: 09/22/2017
EC1 Version: MBEC-AM4-0311
EC2 Version: RGE2-AM4-0106

*Toolchain used for testing CPU & RAM stability*


Spoiler



Test protocol used to find stable settings can be downloaded here https://goo.gl/6BHUS3 (Google Docs).

*For all of you who want to see how find the right settings starts*


Spoiler



Searching for the right settings is a quick and funny task, NOT. Here is my paper work before continue with Google Docs document: 




AIDA64 6-8h: CPU & RAM
BOINC 6-8h: CPU
Google stressapptest (GSAT) 6h: CPU & RAM
IntelBurnTest v2.54 IBT AVX 30 run Level Maximum: CPU & RAM
OCCT Perestroika 4h: CPU
HCI Memtest Deluxe (at least 200% for 32GB; better 1000% needs 14-16h): RAM
TechPowerup MemTest64 8-12h: RAM
y-cruncher 24h: CPU
Prime95 (Howto use for stress testing) 10-24h:
RAM/IMC test (Voltage/Resistance):

CPU/L1/L2/L3 test:


ASUS RealBench 8h: general stability
Futuremark 3DMark benchmark: general stability
Unigine Superposition benchmark: general stability


*I have to be careful with the RAM/DIMM temperature:*


Esenel said:


> 1usmus said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I shot a jitter phenomenon on video. When the 52 degree memory module reaches the platform, errors appear. This video can be a huge scandal.
> https://youtu.be/nrVbyg4Vstg*
> 
> 
> 
> For me it looks exactly the same.
> It is a reproducible phenomenon for me at 3466 Mhz CL14. At first I thought it was just my RAM not being capable of the OC, until I realized the errors just begin when the RAM is at 52.X C.
> Then I forced my fans to 100% during HCI Memtest and I passed the 400% without any error at ~47C.
Click to expand...

 
*) T_Sensor1 = Ambient temperature in the case
    



ALAN

Overview about settings F4-3200C14D-32GTZ @3333MT/s CL14-14-14-28-44 1.5T 1.41500V BIOS 1701 x64 AGESA 1.0.0.6b:

Advanced \ AMD CBS \ NBIO Common Options
CLDO_VDDP Control = 759 (<= this setting is very important for dual-rank (2R) modules like my for stability AND depends mainly on the CPU/IMC/Board/RAM sticks used. You have to find yourself the right value)

Advanced \ AMD CBS \ UMC Common Options \ DRAM Memory Mapping
BankGroupSwap = Auto (results automaticaly in Enabled)
BankGroupSwapAlt = Auto (results automaticaly in Disabled)

Extreme Tweaker
CPU SOC Voltage = Offset Mode
VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign = - (minus)
VDDSOC Voltage Override = 0.10625

DRAM Voltage = 1.41500

Extreme Tweaker \ DRAM Timing Control
DRAM ... = 14-14-14-14-28-44-5-8-30-4-12-10-Auto(0)-2-2-312-Auto(192)-Auto(132)-14-8-7-3-1-7-7-1-5-5-1
Cmd2T = 1T
Gear Down Mode = Enabled
_Power Down Enabled = Auto (Auto = Enabled; Default)_ (I can not measure any change in latency with Power Down Enabled = Disabled)
_Resistance:_
ProcODT_SM = 60.0 ohm
RttNom = RZQ/5
RttWr = RZQ/3
RttPark = RZQ/1
MemCadBus ClkDrvStren_SM = 30.0 Ohm
MemCadBus AddrCmdDrvStren_SM = 30.0 Ohm
MemCadBus CsOdtDrvStren_SM = 60.0 Ohm
MemCadBus CkeDrvStren_SM = 60.0 Ohm

Extreme Tweaker \ Tweaker's Paradise
VTTDDR Voltage = 0.70620
VDDP Voltage = _Auto_
VDDP Standby Voltage = _Auto_

Extreme Tweaker \ External Digi+ Power Control
DRAM VBoot Voltage = 1.41500

    

*Setup:*

Setting file:
Configuration for BIOS 1701 as CMO file to apply:
UEFI/BIOS in screenshots:

Credits goes to @*1usmus* for Ryzen DRAM Calculator:

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.9 v11 by 1usmus*


Spoiler



  



*Source of inspiration for 3333MT/s with F4-3200C14D-32GTZ*


Spoiler




@The Stilt for the HQ B-die - 3333MHz "Safe" 1.350V settings: post #26178558
Post by @*kaseki*
Post by @*Ramad* @*kaseki* (but Post by @*roybotnik*
Post by @*SaiKamalDoss*
Post by @*AlphaZero*
Post by @*R71800XSS*
Post by 1usmus (but 1usmus is using a different kit F4-*3000*C14D-32GTZ)



1usmus said:


> *I want to write a report on the latest tests 3333 dual rank* I hope this helps many
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Memory is very sensitive to interference on the cad_bus. The decrease in the speed of response and switching of the phases of power help me.*current power settings* (Click to show)CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 4]
> CPU Current Capability [130%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> CPU Voltage Frequency [300]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
> Manual Adjustment [Regular]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 4]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [120%]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
> DRAM Current Capability [120%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> 
> 2. The most stable state of the system with an increase in frequency above 3200 is reached by CAD_BUS 30 30 40 60. At low values, there are a lot of mistakes and blue screens.
> CAD_BUS timings I did not touch, because the system did not start or gave a blue screen. *Ramad* rule (AddrCmdSetup = AddrCmdDrvStren ) not working on 3333 and 3466.I'm thinking of synchronizing these values is not worth it. I asked *Elmor* for information - he does not have it. I managed to run 3466 on these settings (20 40 20 + 30 30 40 24), even without a coldboot, but a lot of errors 8 in HCI 5.1.
> 
> 3. Rule VTTDDR (vdram * 0.5) not working for frequencies above 3200. Current value VTTDDR 0.69960 and vdram 1.410 (it must be 0,705, but it has errors)
> 
> 4. VDRAM. 3333 run even at 1.38, but only 2gb working without error, on 1.410 12-16gb works without error.
> 
> 5. Im trying to use *Ramad* CLDO_VDDP 425, works fine on 3200 and 3333, it turned out to reduce the voltage on SOC from 1.025 to 0.98. On 3466 not started. Voltage to other components could not be reduced, errors appear.
> 
> 6. VPP 2.5 - 2.52 greatly affects the stability of the system, has a wavy form, the above to lift the voltage is useless. PLL 1.77-1.83 also greatly affects the stability of the system. Step 0.01
> 
> 7. VDDP. Dual rank is very sensitive to this parameter, only 0,900 volts work perfectly, at 855 there are sometimes errors
> 
> 8. Rtt disable / rzq3 / rzq1 and rzq1 / rzq3 / rzq1 work better than rzq3 / rzq3 / rzq1.
> + procODT 68.8 = best couple
> The worst performance was on procODT 80.
> 
> 9. tRAS tRC 28 42 there are errors with the code 2000000, removed them with tRAS tRC 30 44
> 
> 10. DRAM TUNE at a frequency above 3200 can not be touched, either the blue screen or the system is unstable
> 
> *probably did not forget anything*
> *all settings*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [2017/10/10 19:30:21]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [38.00]
> Performance Bias [None]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3333MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Enabled]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
> - CPU Core Voltage Override [1.31875]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [0.98750]
> DRAM Voltage [1.41000]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [2]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [30]
> Trc_SM [44]
> TrrdS_SM [6]
> TrrdL_SM [9]
> Tfaw_SM [34]
> TwtrS_SM [4]
> TwtrL_SM [12]
> Twr_SM [12]
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [2]
> TwrwrScl_SM [2]
> Trfc_SM [277]
> Trfc2_SM [Auto]
> Trfc4_SM [Auto]
> Tcwl_SM [14]
> Trtp_SM [8]
> Trdwr_SM [7]
> Twrrd_SM [3]
> TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrSd_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrDd_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdSc_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdSd_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdDd_SM [Auto]
> Tcke_SM [1]
> ProcODT_SM [68.6 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Auto]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [RZQ/1]
> RttWr [RZQ/3]
> RttPark [RZQ/1]
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [60.0 Ohm]
> VTTDDR Voltage [0.69960]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [2.51500]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [0.90000]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [0.90000]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Auto]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 4]
> CPU Current Capability [130%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> CPU Voltage Frequency [300]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
> Manual Adjustment [Regular]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 4]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [120%]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
> DRAM Current Capability [120%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.41000]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Enabled]
> NX Mode [Disabled]
> SVM Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Disabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [GEN 3]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> RGB LED lighting [Disabled]
> Intel LAN Controller [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [WDC WD30EFRX-68EUZN0]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> Generic USB Flash Disk 0.00 [Auto]
> Generic-SD/MMC/MS/MSPRO 1.00 [Auto]
> USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Auto]
> USB3_6 [Auto]
> USB3_7 [Auto]
> USB3_8 [Auto]
> USB3_9 [Auto]
> USB3_10 [Auto]
> USB2_11 [Auto]
> USB2_12 [Auto]
> USB2_13 [Auto]
> USB2_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> USB_16 [Auto]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Disabled]
> W_PUMP+ Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> IOMMU [Auto]
> Remote Display Feature [Auto]
> Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
> POST Report [1 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [1]
> Profile Name []
> Save to Profile [1]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


ALAN



Ramad said:


> CAD Bus Timings are at Auto. Drivers impedance are 20 - 20 - 40 - 60
> 
> I think it's my fault for not giving more detail on what I meant by systematic, here are the details.
> 
> I would do it like this:
> 
> *Manipulating CLDO*
> 
> *Constants:*
> 
> *Getting the processor out of the equation:*
> I would set the processor to it's default frequency that's 3.6GHz, give a voltage at 1.25V, disable CPB and SOC voltage to 1.05V. (The CPU now is a constant and have no impact on the outcome).
> *Getting the RAM out of the equation:*
> I have my RAM frequency at 3200MT/s with my stable timings (that I have been running for over a month and know is stable), voltage at 1.37, VTTDDR at 1.38/2, CAD impedance at 20 - 20 - 40 - 60(40). (The RAM now have no impact on the outcome).
> *Getting PROCODT of the equation:*
> I would set it to the value that I have been using with my stable RAM settings. (PROCODT now have no impact on the outcome).
> 
> *1 Variable:* *Always 1 variable, never more than 1 variable.*
> 
> *My 1 Variable is CLDO_VDDP:* This is my variable, the value that I would change and see the outcome and its effect on system stability.
> 
> *Example:* trigger 900mV
> 
> Trigger CLDO_VDDP voltage at 900mV
> Boot to OS, start a a test for 30 min., if no error, then I would drop the RAM and VTTDDR to the voltage my RAM is rated at, that's 1.35V and VTTDDR 1.36V/2 (the board overvolts the RAM rail by 0.016V), then boot to OS and run a test again.
> If CLDO_VDDP at 900mV allows me to drop the RAM voltage to the rated voltage, then it's a good value.
> *Collecting DATA:* This is where I look at the details and see which value had the least hiccups.
> 
> *Possible Outcome:* More than 1 good CLDO_VDDP value
> 
> The right CLDO_VDDP value is the value that lets me drop the RAM, CPU and SOC voltages without sacrificing stability.
> 
> Manipulating PROCODT is the same way, but CLDO_VDDP must be a constant, means you choose a right value and *stick* with it.
> 
> This is what I meant when I wrote systematic.





1usmus said:


> I find it rather strange that i need a lot more volts on this BIOS to be stable compared to 1701 BIOS.. Any thoughts on this?
> 
> I would reconfigure the power system with an emphasis on overclocking the processor + the current limitation on SOC/DRAM will allow for greater stability for system
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
> CPU Current Capability [130%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> Active Frequency Mode [Disabled]
> CPU Power Duty Control [Extreme]
> [B]CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
> Manual Adjustment [Ultra Fast][/B]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [120%]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> 
> by the way i come back again on 3101, he is pleasant to me more. At 1701 there are problems and a long start





The Stilt said:


> Few suggestions regarding the controls allowed by the new (AGESA 1.0.0.6) bioses:
> 
> - In case you run into a MEMCLK hole, adjust the CLDO_VDDP voltage. The VDDP adjustment window is rather narrow, usually < 100mV. Also the window is neither static or linear. Because of that the setting which is optimal for frequency *x* might not be optimal for frequency *y*. Also since the window is not linear, but more of a wave form e.g. VDDP at 975mV might work perfectly fine whereas 980mV won't be able to train the memory. The MEMCLK hole is both CPU and DRAM specific, but so far I haven't seen any evidence it being motherboard specimen specific. This means that swapping either the CPU or the memory (to another CPU or modules) might either introduce or the get rid of the MEMCLK hole. Personally I have 100% success rate in clearing the MEMCLK hole with CLDO_VDDP adjustment (1x R7 1700, 1x R7 1800X and 2x R7 1700X). All of the MEMCLK holes on these CPUs have been cleared using 937 - 1000mV setting. Do note that when you change the CLDO_VDDP voltage, saving the bios settings *will not* put the new CLDO_VDDP voltage into effect, since the CLDOs can only be programmed during a cold reset or a cold boot. Because of that I suggest that you save the new CLDO_VDDP value and press the reset button before the system has booted up again. Also CLDO_VDDP must be at least 100mV lower than the DRAM voltage at all times. Regardless it is not recommended to exceed 1050mV.
> 
> - For Samsung B-die dual rank modules I suggest that 96Ohm ProcODT is used.





1usmus said:


> I decided to write a small article explaining why some systems work fine at 3200+ and others do not at all
> 
> *Influence of CLDO_VDDP on MEMCLK "holes"*
> 
> CLDO_VDDP is a voltage regulator for the module (physical interface) of encoding and decoding of the transmitted and received data stream. The purpose of coding is to simplify the process of restoring the data stream of the receiver. It determines the signals, signal ratios and time parameters necessary for transferring control information, reading and writing data to DRAM devices. In plain language, CLDO_VDDP is the voltage that regulates the memory access at a certain frequency. "Hole" in turn - the frequency gap on which the memory controller can operate with our RAM.
> 
> Consider this simple picture:
> 
> 
> 
> It shows 3 identical systems (motherboard + RAM + processor). All 3 systems were overclocked and received the following results:
> 
> 1) The system was perfectly dispersed to a frequency of 3333 MHz
> 2) The system was accelerated to 2933
> 3) The system did not start at all
> 
> If all systems are the same, why such results? Let's understand. The bottom line is that each memory controller (IMC) has its own technical characteristics ("voltage" and time) and at the same voltage / frequency it will behave differently, namely it will have different access to memory. Red marked our MEMCLK holes, these are the very hole-mediators through which our memory controller communicates with RAM, and if there is no hole in the frequency range chosen by us - the system does not start or start, but the memory runs with errors. At you I think there was a question as these holes to move and expand - all is very simple, voltage CLDO_VDDP allows to spend the given manipulations. The only difficulty is that these holes can not be mathematically calculated. A vivid example of CLDO_VDDP 866 which is magical for many. The hole of this voltage is in the region of 3300-3500 MHz, but again not for all systems. As shown by our internal tests, not all of it works, I repeat all the IMC are different and require a different voltage CLDO_VDDP to achieve the same frequency.
> 
> In view of the fact that the shape of the voltage CLDO_VDDP is wave, the minimum voltage change can drastically change the stability of the system. The voltage step is 1 mv. Borders from 700 to 975.
> 
> I also want to publish a list of CLDO_VDDP, which can help stabilize your memory
> 
> *CLDO_VDDP list (volts)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 0.562
> 0.568
> 0.573
> 0.579
> 0.585
> 0.590
> 0.596
> 0.601
> 0.607
> 0.613
> 0.618
> 0.624
> 0.630
> 0.635
> 0.641
> 0.646
> 0.652
> 0.658
> 0.663
> 0.669
> 0.675
> 0.680
> 0.686
> 0.691
> 0.697
> 0.703
> 0.708
> 0.714
> 0.720
> 0.725
> 0.731
> 0.736
> 0.742
> 0.748
> 0.753
> 0.759
> 0.765
> 0.770
> 0.776
> 0.781
> 0.787
> 0.793
> 0.798
> 0.804
> 0.810
> 0.815
> 0.821
> 0.826
> 0.832
> 0.838
> 0.843
> 0.849
> 0.855
> 0.860
> 0.866
> 0.871
> 0.877
> 0.883
> 0.888
> 0.894
> 0.900
> 0.905
> 0.911
> 0.916
> 0.922
> 0.928
> 0.933
> 0.939
> 0.945
> 0.950
> 0.956
> 0.961
> 0.967
> 0.973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALAN
> 
> *upd 1 : small addition-explanation*
> 
> The curve represente your dram voltage signal, changing cldo_vddp move back and forth this signal compared to your available frequency setting.
> The purpose to changing it is to make the curve crossed your setting line on the appropriate frequency setting.
> Whereas the zone where there is no curve present is a memory hole .
> Depending of your IMC or RAM the curve can vary in lenght or thickness.
> 
> 
> 
> only the form is more oblate, in dozens of times



About DRAM Voltage and VTTDDR Voltage:



1usmus said:


> I want to share with you the results of my testing
> 
> *In most cases, the memory works incorrectly because of incorrect voltage DRAM and VTT_DDR*
> On this picture in green I selected the best options
> 
> do not argue, they are not universal, to calculate their personal voltages, use my calculator, the tab VDRAM / VTT DDR Calculator





1usmus said:


> @elmor
> 1. unfortunately I have more difference on slots
> do you mean calibrate using *dram ctrl ref voltage* (A/B channel)?
> 
> 2. for example this:
> 
> please explain this point. Does this board have any way of calculating the VTT DDR?
> 
> 3,4,5,6 - It is very unfortunate that you can not influence this
> 
> Quote:Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Those were a few things we tested to try to improve DRAM overclocking. We saw no gains from it.





Ramad said:


> *RAM and VTTDDR voltages*
> 
> I had time last week to take a look at a few things with BIOS version 1403. Among other things, I tried to figure out the reason for that random error we all know, which can hit my system with no warning, it could while running OCCT or IBT right after few hours of HCI memtest. Starting with a look at the RAM voltage I chose in the BIOS and the reported/read RAM voltage by the BIOS and HWINFO I was certain that the motherboard is applying higher RAM voltage than the value I choose.
> 
> I did experiment with VTTDDR in earlier BIOS versions (9945/9943 and older) which did not provide CAD settings, that could help stabilize the system, however, with CAD and Rtt on 1401/1403, better stability is possible, but that random error still show up now and then.
> 
> *What does it mean?:*
> 
> I can only talk about my hardware and my experience with the BIOS. What it means for me is, VTTDDR needs to be tweeked based on BIOS/software read RAM voltages and not the value I test in the BIOS, means if I test 1.35V and the BIOS/software report it 1.373V, then VTTDDR should be 0.5 x 1.373V = 0.6864V and so on.
> 
> What it does mean for you is based on your experience with your hardware, and if you are suffering of that random error, then this may be a solution for you too. But if your RAM does not care about the balance between RAM and VTTDDR voltages and you are content with your results, then this is not for you.
> 
> Edit: Corrections + new results.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> Thank you for this info, my board came with 1403 and when i tried to update it using ez flash over web it said mine was up to date... after your post i went and looked it up and downloaded the 9920 version.
> I was having a lot of issue with ram speeds and timings and this bios seems to be doing way better. I still though may send my tridentz's back and get flarex modules...
> 
> I am having one system quirk that i am having trouble pinning down... i get these strange pauses randomly and i noticed the hdd act light is solid lit. this happened on multiple ram sets and so i am thinking its mobo/cpu or possibly an issue with my ssd raid ?
> 
> Anyways ill get it sorted but for now i am trying to get my ram/cpu oc better. I may end up sending the cpu back as it was suspect since it was an open box and order a new one. if i have no other recourse on the pausing once i verify its not the raid as it does it on stock cpu as well...
> 
> 
> 
> Trident-Z and Flare-X are identical HW wise. Some have found Trident-Z more forgiving than Flare-X. So I guess each has their own experience on it.
> 
> I've been using Trident-Z F4-3200C14D-16GTZ since launch, no issues, been phenomenal on C6H. Early UEFIs I was stuck at 2933/3200 depending on CPU used. After AGESA 1.0.0.6 UEFIs got released all same HW has rocked ~3500MHz. All CPUs I have/had hit 3333MHz Fast as well with pretty normal voltages on SOC(~≤1.075V) / VDIMM(~≤1.375). 3466MHz tighter timings seems to be where we see if a CPU is better than another. Running loose 3466MHz has not been an issue on CPUs I have tried it.
> 
> Pauses I have no idea on, other have it, but I don't so can't share anything, sorry chap.
Click to expand...

Pauses and WHEA errors may be related to the second of the two Ryzen faults that are being reported (the other is segfaults in heavy compilation tasks), mainly for CPUs with dates before 1725. My 1708 CPU only has the segfault issue; I haven't seen any hangs. More is becoming known about these issues every day, so enjoy your 'living in interesting times' with Ryzen.


----------



## gupsterg

Dunno.

All my CPUs are prior that production code.

R7 1700 UA 1706PGT Malaysia
R7 1700 UA 1709PGT Malaysia
R7 1700 UA 1713PGT Malaysia

R7 1800X UA 1710SUS China

Not found time to try the Linux, always have something going on







.

I've now managed to crack 3.9 / 3466 The Stilt and 3333 Fast on 9920, which had evaded me before. SO I can now say 9920 1501 do hold same OC as 1403 on my HW.

This post has a P95 setup which zGunBladez had highlighted as productive for him, it has also been productive for me. Later post shows how correct ProcODT allowed 3.9 3466 Stilt to then pass P95 without any voltage tweaks. This post then shows final 3hr pass on P95 and then some Y-Cruncher passes.

Yesterday when running P95 I also transferred ~1GB on a USB stick and was browsing web for WC parts/info. I have also done this 'usage' in the past when stress testing, so defo can say my system does not pause.

Only case I have of sticking window movement is when I use HCI Memtest in W7, it's not the mouse sticking but when I grab the window, W10C does not exhibit this behaviour.

@finalheaven

With more and more usage of the 1800X I have experienced post issues with high speed RAM, does not matter if CPU stock or OC. So 9920 with the extra training at post is working well so far







.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

If AIDA64 Stress Chace keeps failing after a few minutes means the CPU OC is unstable or the Memory OC is unstable or both ?


----------



## harrysun

You can decide if you want to stress the CPU and Memory together or separate. Up to the configuration.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

i know that but if only the Cache stress test is selected and fails.. what is unstable ?

EDIT : Typo fixed ^^


----------



## harrysun

You mean "cache" ? The cache is part of the CPU.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Right.. so if that keeps failing it would mean my CPU OC isn't stable Correct ?

EDIT
I've just set my cooling to performance mode and now the stresstest is running "stable" for 10 mins+ without probs.. Go figure


----------



## harrysun

How it works is discussed in http://www.overclock.net/t/1625996/eteknix-amd-ryzen-ccx-interconnect-infinity-fabric-tied-to-memory-speeds


----------



## westnyle

Im running a 1800x + crosshair vi hero
Was 1.2 @ 3.6 ghz on cpu and ram was 14 14 14 34 3200mhz on trident z 16gb rgb kit.

Im not sure what caused this issue, Very strange running fine many weeks now, today my PC wouldnt work, Had to hit bios reset. and even then i would change afew settings and it would do the same thing, either black screen right away when trying to get into bios , and or a hanging ROG logo., aka not getting into the bios.

Strangely, everytime id reset bios, and go into the bios cpu would be right up there at like 65 68 degrees. way higher than i ever see it in desktop even rendering videos for hours.

Basically how i got this to work now is turned on epu. and now it runs I am going to post my hwinfo after running for 1 hr

but my ram is not oc anymore ect What are my steps to get thing restabilized? Ram first then CPU or other way around?

I swear my x99 x79 x58 rigs were not this troublesome, Has anyone ran into this? is this a board issue or cpu issue.

Here is the screenshot of hwinfo. basically just EPU engaged, ram not oc. everything stock Its running an hour fine. These voltages arehigh for me i want to run again at 1.2 @ 3.6


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> How it works is discussed in http://www.overclock.net/t/1625996/eteknix-amd-ryzen-ccx-interconnect-infinity-fabric-tied-to-memory-speeds


Tnx Will read that in a bit








What amazed me though when going in to select the performance mode on the CAM software is that cam-developers had it set as .. CAM cooling in performance mode is looking at the liquid temps instead of looking at the cpu temps
I quickly corrected that ofc








But i don't see why they have that set as "default" setting for the profile








Anyway.. i've corrected it here and even though it seems now like i'm sitting next to a airplane, At least temps are staying where they should be








69°C on the CPU at full (AIDA64) stress test (DRAM test not selected)


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @finalheaven
> 
> With more and more usage of the 1800X I have experienced post issues with high speed RAM, does not matter if CPU stock or OC. So 9920 with the extra training at post is working well so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yea, I have failed boots as well so I changed to mem fail boot count to 3. I do not lose my settings. I think I'll stick with 1501 until the next bios comes out which way incorporate 9920 + have AEGAS 1.0.0.7.

Did you ever test your CPU for the segmentation faults?


----------



## bluej511

Just ordered me a vega 64 to go with my 1700x, for some reason i got a hell of a deal on in it France, my retailer had a coupon code, got it for 508€ instead of 649€







not sure why but lets just say i ordered one 15mins ago. Will see if i receive it in the next week or so, should be a hell of an AMD machine now.


----------



## Gadfly

@The Stilt @gupsterg

Which bios are you running these days? 9920-SP42M ?


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Finally i seem to have "stable" system now









These settings i'm running atm on the 1501 BIOS :


Spoiler: BIOS Settings!






Spoiler: Extreme Tweaker



Ai Overclock Tuner [Default]*[Manual]*
BCLK Frequency *[100.0000]*
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [Auto]*[40.00]*
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [Auto]*[DDR4-3466MHz]*
Core Performance Boost [Auto]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]*[Manual mode]*
- CPU Core Voltage Override [*1.45625]*
CPU SOC Voltage [Auto]*[Manual mode]*
- VDDSOC Voltage Override *[1.14375]*
DRAM Voltage [Auto][*1.45000]*
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]*[1.80000]*
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto][*1.05000]*


Spoiler: DRAM Timing Control






Spoiler: DRAM Timing Control After Training



Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]


DRAM CAS# Latency [Auto][*15]*
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [Auto]*[15]*
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [Auto]*[15]*
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [Auto][*15]*
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [Auto][*36]*
Trc_SM [Auto]*[51]*
TrrdS_SM [Auto]*[8]*
TrrdL_SM [Auto][*11]*
Tfaw_SM [Auto][*52]*
TwtrS_SM [Auto]
TwtrL_SM [Auto][*13]*
Twr_SM [Auto][*26]*
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [Auto]*[7]*
TwrwrScl_SM [Auto]*[7]*
Trfc_SM [Auto][*748]*
Trfc2_SM [Auto]*[556]*
Trfc4_SM [Auto]*[342]*
Tcwl_SM [Auto]
Trtp_SM [Auto][*13]*
Trdwr_SM [Auto][*7]*
Twrrd_SM [Auto]*[3]*
TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]*[1]*
TwrwrSd_SM [Auto]*[7]*
TwrwrDd_SM [Auto]*[7]*
TrdrdSc_SM [Auto]*[1]*
TrdrdSd_SM [Auto][*5]*
TrdrdDd_SM [Auto][*5]*
Tcke_SM [Auto]
ProcODT_SM [Auto]*[60 ohm]*
Cmd2T [Auto]*[1T]*
Gear Down Mode [Auto]*[Disabled]*
Power Down Enable [Auto][*Disabled]*
RttNom [Auto]*[Rtt_Nom Disable]*
RttWr [Auto]*[Dynamic ODT Off]*
RttPark *[Auto][RZQ/4]*
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [Auto][*30.0 Ohm]*
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [Auto]*[30.0 Ohm]*
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [Auto]*[40.0 Ohm]*
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [Auto][*60.0 Ohm]*





Spoiler: Tweakers Paradise



VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]*[0.73260]*
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [Auto]*[1.12500]*
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]





Spoiler: External Digi Power Control



CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]*[Level 2]*
CPU Current Capability [Auto]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]*[Level 2]*
VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
DRAM Current Capability [100%]*[110%]*
DRAM Power Phase Control *[Extreme]*
DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [Auto]*[1.45000]*








Spoiler: Advanced



Security Device Support [Enable]


Spoiler: AMD fTPM Configuration



TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]





Spoiler: CPU Configuration



PSS Support [Enabled]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Disabled]





Spoiler: ROG Effects



Onboard LED [Enabled]





Spoiler: SATA Configuration



Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]





Spoiler: Onboard Devices Configuration



Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]





Spoiler: APM Configuration



ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]





Spoiler: Network Stack Configuration



Network Stack [Disabled]





Spoiler: USB Configuration



Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
SanDisk [Auto]


Spoiler: USB Single Port Control



USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Auto]
USB3_6 [Auto]
USB3_7 [Auto]
USB3_8 [Auto]
USB3_9 [Auto]
USB3_10 [Auto]
USB2_11 [Auto]
USB2_12 [Auto]
USB2_13 [Auto]
USB2_14 [Auto]
USB_15 [Auto]
USB_16 [Auto]











Spoiler: miscellaneous 1 ~non categorized settings



SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]

Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [WDC WD10EZEX-*******]





Spoiler: Monitor



CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]


Spoiler: Q-Fan Configuration



CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto][DC Mode]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Standard]*[Manual]*
CPU Upper Temperature [70]
CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
CPU Middle Temperature [45]
CPU Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [71]
CPU Lower Temperature [40]
CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%) [71]
W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source *[CPU]*
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source *[CPU]*
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard][*Manual]*
Chassis Fan 2 Upper Temperature [70]
Chassis Fan 2 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle Temperature [45]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
Chassis Fan 2 Lower Temperature [40]
Chassis Fan 2 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [37]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source *[CPU]*
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]*[Manual]*
Chassis Fan 3 Upper Temperature [70]
Chassis Fan 3 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 3 Middle Temperature [45]
Chassis Fan 3 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
Chassis Fan 3 Lower Temperature [40]
Chassis Fan 3 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [40]








Spoiler: miscellaneous 2 ~non categorized settings



OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
IOMMU [Auto]
Remote Display Feature [Auto]
Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]





Spoiler: Boot



Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]


Spoiler: Boot Configuration



Boot Logo Display [Auto]
POST Delay Time [3 sec]*[2 sec]*
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]*[Disabled]*
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]*[Disabled]*
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]





Spoiler: Compatibilty Support Module



Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]








Spoiler: miscellaneous 3 ~non categorized settings



Setup Animator *[Disabled]*
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name []
Save to Profile [1]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]





(Bold = Changed setting)

No issues yet.
Need to stress test the CPU some more though with Prime i guess... to be absolutly certain.
Overclocking my 1700X to 4G is looking to be a absolute breeze.
So far, things are looking very good and solid.








G-Skill 4266 kit is np either atm. Running completly stable at 3466 setting









*Any suggestion(s) are welcome*

NOTE :
Stability wise the testing revealed that my rig seemed to favor the VDDP voltage being equal to or near equal to the SOC voltage.
VDDP volts should be fine ,as i've read that it should be no problem. As long as you don't exceed the 1,425V.
Don't ask me for source of the info please cose i lost the link when i reformated my system.
For this i'd suggest to google it like i did.

EDIT :
I found a note here that i made on a piece of paper








VDDP (not to be confused with CLDO_VDDP) must not be higher then 1,425V according to a AMD representitive.
1V or more seems to improve stability. 1,2V is a good target.
Volts more then 1,3V can impact the AGP in a negative way.
Definitly do NOT use more then 1,425V (AMD strongly suggested)
Now that i think of it... i think it's something the guy said in the video (link is in my sig)


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Just ordered me a vega 64 to go with my 1700x, for some reason i got a hell of a deal on in it France, my retailer had a coupon code, got it for 508€ instead of 649€
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure why but lets just say i ordered one 15mins ago. Will see if i receive it in the next week or so, should be a hell of an AMD machine now.


At Mindfactory.de?


----------



## iahoo

Hi buddies
I'm going to overclock my 1700x up to 4Gh. My Mobo is Asus Rog Crosshair Vl Hero and my Rams is 16 GB Geil EvoX 3200 CL 16.
I want to reach to 4Gh CPU clock using 3200 ram frequency.
As I'm beginner in overclocking area, plz explain clearly how i can do it.
Tnx


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> At Mindfactory.de?


at ldlc.fr, I ordered it, they say their stock should have em by the 21st so we;ll see. Shouldn't be a sidegrade upgrade ro my r9 390 so i dont mind, ill be getting an ekwb on it so noise and temperature aren't going to be an issue, it consumes slightly more then my r9 390 so shouldnt be too bad, plus i have a freesync monitor so i cap it at 74fps in most games (rainbow six siege is the only one i dont for lower frametime)


----------



## chroniclard

Which fan header do people plug AIO into? Plugged my H100i into the cpu header and corsair link is not detecting it?


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chroniclard*
> 
> Which fan header do people plug AIO into? Plugged my H100i into the cpu header and corsair link is not detecting it?


Might be a problem with the USB connection.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chroniclard*
> 
> Which fan header do people plug AIO into? Plugged my H100i into the cpu header and corsair link is not detecting it?


Usualy the CPU header is a must
If your having problems getting it recognised.. in BIOS you can change header settings in the Monitor tab -at the bottom there should be a option to adjust the settings like speed etc
That is if your on a Crosshair VI Hero.
For other boards it might be located in some other bios-section

EDIT : If that doesn't work you could try using a difrent BIOS version
If still no luck.. then consider testing it with a difrent AIO or try using the AIO on a difrent rig








Just to rule out that it's defective or not
If defected.. then i'd suggest to RMA it and get a new one from your vendor


----------



## Ex0cet

Today I started testing BIOS 1501, just for the fun of it. Ram behavior is the same as BIOS 1403 (as stated by elmor), which is not bad and was an good improvement back in the day... But, I think it is a step back from 9920, memory wise.

*9920 is by far more forgiving and easier to find stability with tighter memory timings.*

I was very happy and comfortable OCing my memory with 9920 , so Im going back to it, until something newer than BIOS 1501 arrives.

I hope the next BIOS will keep improving on the 9920 ram behavior. Because the difference is quite notable.

Cheers.


----------



## DoctorPizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticial*
> 
> I'm actually quite embarrassed by the nature of the bug that caused this. It's not the kind of programming mistake that I usually make. If anybody is fluent in C++, see if you can spot the error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> //  Start all the threads.
> std::vector<std::thread> threads;
> for (size_t core_id = 0; core_id < m_threads; core_id++){
> threads.emplace_back([&]{
> this->run(core_id);
> });
> }
> 
> To be honest, I'm amazed that this ever worked at all.


By-ref capture of core_id?

Rather than capturing by-val often I prefer to leave the lambdas by-ref and then pass values as arguments. The capture lists are... not my favourite bit of C++.


----------



## chroniclard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Might be a problem with the USB connection.


Yes, I am an idiot, in my haste to get up and running I plugged in the wrong cable.









This board has 1 less connector than my asus prime pro!


----------



## SaiKamalDoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> I've tried these idears to get 3333CL14 running without success:
> 
> @Ramad/@kaseki, second, thrid
> @1usmus, second, third
> @roybotnik
> @SaiKamalDoss
> Did I mssed something else?
> 
> _As allways, my current stable setup in the footer_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty happy with it.


Hmm may be thats the limit of duel rank..


----------



## Mysticial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoctorPizza*
> 
> By-ref capture of core_id?
> 
> Rather than capturing by-val often I prefer to leave the lambdas by-ref and then pass values as arguments. The capture lists are... not my favourite bit of C++.


Ding ding ding! Yep, that is correct.









The "correct" way to write it would be to use the proper std::thread constructor instead of just blindly inserting a lambda. But I was in a bit of a hurry when I wrote it so I didn't think it through correctly. So there are actually other issues with it. For example, it assumes that all the thread IDs are valid and consecutive. So if you take it to Linux and chcpu disable a core, it'll screw up the stress tester.

In any case, the entire stress-tester that exists in y-cruncher v0.7.3 will be thrown away and replaced with a new one in v0.7.4. Mainly because it wasn't properly designed to begin with and I need to make some adjustments for Skylake X.


----------



## DoctorPizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticial*
> 
> Ding ding ding! Yep, that is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "correct" way to write it would be to use the proper std::thread constructor instead of just blindly inserting a lambda.


Well you could also just do [&, chip_id] for your capture list.


----------



## Mysticial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoctorPizza*
> 
> Well you could also just do [&, chip_id] for your capture list.


I went with a blind value capture [=] since I'm only capturing "core_id" and "this". But yeah, lambda captures are just another gun to shoot yourself with.


----------



## seansplayin

Hi, I have the same memory kit and all I can say is good luck. I have honestly spent at lease 60 hours trying to get it stable at 3200 with no real success. 2933is about the best I can get for stable daily driver. I've ****d with timings (available with bios 9943 and beyond) digi + memory settings up to 500k, using "extreme phase"
I've tried all the way up to 1.5 V SOC, all the way up to 1.65 V dram and the vboot.

I give up and will likely pick up a 32gb flareX kit.


----------



## ITAngel

Any one know why my sleep mode keeps getting changed on its own? Since I update to this latest bios it seems that every-time I put Ryzen Balance mode with no sleep it some how changes back to 2hrs non Ryzen Balance.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticial*
> 
> Ding ding ding! Yep, that is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "correct" way to write it would be to use the proper std::thread constructor instead of just blindly inserting a lambda. But I was in a bit of a hurry when I wrote it so I didn't think it through correctly. So there are actually other issues with it. For example, it assumes that all the thread IDs are valid and consecutive. So if you take it to Linux and chcpu disable a core, it'll screw up the stress tester.
> 
> In any case, the entire stress-tester that exists in y-cruncher v0.7.3 will be thrown away and replaced with a new one in v0.7.4. Mainly because it wasn't properly designed to begin with and I need to make some adjustments for Skylake X.


Could you make the UI more friendly somehow ?
For the Windows-version that is ^-^


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seansplayin*
> 
> Hi, I have the same memory kit and all I can say is good luck. I have honestly spent at lease 60 hours trying to get it stable at 3200 with no real success. 2933is about the best I can get for stable daily driver. I've ****d with timings (available with bios 9943 and beyond) digi + memory settings up to 500k, using "extreme phase"
> I've tried all the way up to 1.5 V SOC, all the way up to 1.65 V dram and the vboot.
> 
> I give up and will likely pick up a 32gb flareX kit.


What memory set are you having atm ?
Could be usefull if you'd enter your hardware in your profilespecs under "rig"
And let it show in your signature








Easier for others to see your specs this way


----------



## lordzed83

Yesterday upgraded my 480 radiator to this puppy








Winter is coming lol


Finally got one i always wanted phobya 1080 extreme with 4x180mm fans and case







super quiet keeps my Ryzen Titan combo very Cool. After whole night of mining y gpu maxed at 33 lol


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Yesterday upgraded my 480 radiator to this puppy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got one i always wanted pbobya 1080 extreme with 4x180mm fans and case


Artic style FTW









@lordzed83 Does that even fit in a rig ? LOL


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Artic style FTW


Always wanted one but could not justyfy spending 250 quid on radiator upgrade I dont need. But picked up from forum member for 85 delivered so thats 1 off my bucket list







Dont think i will ever upgrade this bad boy lol. Could use better pump tho. Since One I'm using remembers my phenom [email protected]


----------



## Mysticial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Could you make the UI more friendly somehow ?
> For the Windows-version that is ^-^


The problem is simply that I'm not a UI programmer. And while I technically could learn how to do it, the sheer size and complexity of the program means it's too much for one person to do everything. So I had to draw a line somewhere to keep myself from getting too distracted from the main purpose of the program.

There is a small UI for HWBOT submission and launching benchmarks. But it's clumsily written in Java and is separate from the main application. Because of the Java requirement and the poor integration with the rest of the program, I unlikely to expand it to the rest of the program.


----------



## ebeeeb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticial*
> 
> The problem is simply that I'm not a UI programmer. And while I technically could learn how to do it, the sheer size and complexity of the program means it's too much for one person to do everything. So I had to draw a line somewhere to keep myself from getting too distracted from the main purpose of the program.
> 
> There is a small UI for HWBOT submission and launching benchmarks. But it's clumsily written in Java and is separate from the main application. Because of the Java requirement and the poor integration with the rest of the program, I unlikely to expand it to the rest of the program.


I'm a professional .NET dev (C#) and code LOB applications for a living. I could possibly tackle the UI programming part. I have some little projects on my plate but end of this week I'm finally on vacation and I will finally have some time for stuff like this.

I suppose the Windows client could also be written in C# and WPF?

Can you give me some hint of where to get started regarding the requirements of this client? I suppose it has to do with HWBOT (which I have never used) of which I don't know anything at all, yet.

Some links to get me up to speed would be very much appreciated.

edit: I imagine that the UI client starts a background process with certain arguments the user sets and reports back the results of this/these process/es...


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaiKamalDoss*
> 
> Hmm may be thats the limit of duel rank..


I've updated my settings in post #26283157, where the 3333MT/s CL14 experiment for F4-3200C14D-32GTZ will be documented.

A started from scratch with @The Stilt HQ B-die - 3333MHz "Safe" 1.350V settings from post #26178558 and experimenting with CAD BUS config, like described by @1usmus in post #26267929 and @roybotnik in post #26252574. I'm making progress.

_As allways, my current stable setup in the footer_







I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Yesterday upgraded my 480 radiator to this puppy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winter is coming lol
> 
> 
> Finally got one i always wanted phobya 1080 extreme with 4x180mm fans and case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> super quiet keeps my Ryzen Titan combo very Cool. After whole night of mining y gpu maxed at 33 lol


Keep the 480 in the loop too, because overkill!


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Yesterday upgraded my 480 radiator to this puppy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winter is coming lol
> 
> 
> Finally got one i always wanted phobya 1080 extreme with 4x180mm fans and case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> super quiet keeps my Ryzen Titan combo very Cool. After whole night of mining y gpu maxed at 33 lol


Men's toy


----------



## 1usmus

Memory raped for a week, but successfully.*Fully stable 3333DR LL*
TM5 without errors ( 10 times ~ 1.5 hours ) and 5 hours+ play in games without any crashes









Spoiler: pic







*CLDO Auto*


Spoiler: 1501 bios



[2017/08/15 17:21:37]
Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3333MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Auto]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
*- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.15000]*
*DRAM Voltage [1.38500]*
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [2]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
Trc_SM [42]
TrrdS_SM [6]
TrrdL_SM [8]
Tfaw_SM [34]
*TwtrS_SM [3]*
TwtrL_SM [12]
Twr_SM [12]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [2]
TwrwrScl_SM [2]
*Trfc_SM [267]*
Trfc2_SM [Auto]
Trfc4_SM [Auto]
Tcwl_SM [14]
Trtp_SM [6]
Trdwr_SM [Auto]
Twrrd_SM [Auto]
TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]
TwrwrSd_SM [Auto]
TwrwrDd_SM [Auto]
TrdrdSc_SM [Auto]
TrdrdSd_SM [Auto]
TrdrdDd_SM [Auto]
*Tcke_SM [1]*
ProcODT_SM [68.6 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Auto]
Power Down Enable [Auto]
RttNom [RZQ/3]
RttWr [RZQ/3]
RttPark [RZQ/1]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm]
*VTTDDR Voltage [0.71280] !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
*VDDP Voltage [0.90000]
VDDP Standby Voltage [0.90000]*
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
CPU Current Capability [Auto]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Optimized]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
DRAM Current Capability [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Optimized]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
*DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.38500]*
Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Enabled]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Disabled]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
RGB LED lighting [Disabled]
Intel LAN Controller [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [WDC WD30EFRX-68EUZN0]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
Generic USB Flash Disk 0.00 [Auto]
Generic-SD/MMC/MS/MSPRO 1.00 [Auto]
USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Auto]
USB3_6 [Auto]
USB3_7 [Auto]
USB3_8 [Auto]
USB3_9 [Auto]
USB3_10 [Auto]
USB2_11 [Auto]
USB2_12 [Auto]
USB2_13 [Auto]
USB2_14 [Auto]
USB_15 [Auto]
USB_16 [Auto]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
IOMMU [Auto]
Remote Display Feature [Auto]
Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
POST Report [1 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name []
Save to Profile [1]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


----------



## Mysticial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebeeeb*
> 
> I'm a professional .NET dev (C#) and code LOB applications for a living. I could possibly tackle the UI programming part. I have some little projects on my plate but end of this week I'm finally on vacation and I will finally have some time for stuff like this.
> 
> I suppose the Windows client could also be written in C# and WPF?
> 
> Can you give me some hint of where to get started regarding the requirements of this client? I suppose it has to do with HWBOT (which I have never used) of which I don't know anything at all, yet.
> 
> Some links to get me up to speed would be very much appreciated.
> 
> edit: I imagine that the UI client starts a background process with certain arguments the user sets and reports back the results of this/these process/es...


The main application supports command line for most options. So you can launch most of the features with just a shell command. The way the Java UI app works is simply by firing a shell command that starts y-cruncher. Then the Java UI app parses and collects the validation files that it outputs and submits them to HWBOT using the API that they have. So you'll need to familiarize yourself with HWBOT.org. It's a competitive overclocking site.

In any case, this approach of merely firing command line into y-cruncher isn't scaleable:

The Java app has no knowledge of the internals of y-cruncher. So it doesn't know which options are available. (which vary between versions and even within different binaries in the same version)
There's no way for y-cruncher to send back information like memory sizes and warnings. Those are computed on the fly and printed out. Parsing stdout is ugly and error-prone since the output keeps changing from version to version.
The only way I see this working is to do a more tightly coupled approach. That is: expose an API for whatever UI to hook into. There's a number of ways to do this, but none of them are trivial:

Make y-cruncher dynamically linkable. The UI does the CPU dispatching and (at run-time) picks the appropriate y-cruncher binary to load and run. The main issues would be finding a way to link to both 32-bit and 64-bit binaries and both non-AVX and AVX without performance penalties.
Go over the network stack. Keep y-cruncher and the UI as completely separate processes and have them communicate over the network. This has the advantage of implicitly allowing full remote access.
Use some sort of OS built-in IPC mechanism.
Statically linking to y-cruncher is not an option since it's closed-source and there are stringent integrity checks and various forms of obfuscation to prevent people from cheating benchmarks by means of binary modification.

If and what I decide to do, an additional consideration is to what extent it can be made to work in Linux where dynamic linking may not be possible - which effectively rules out both options 1 and 2.

All options will require a significant amount of work on my end to design and implement whatever API. But I've never done that simply because I don't know what is the best approach. In any case, I should probably put this question up on my website directly and get some more feedback from full-stack devs who have more experience. Though I'm starting to think that the network stack approach is probably the best.


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Memory raped for a week, but successfully.*Fully stable 3333DR LL*
> TM5 without errors ( 10 times ~ 1.5 hours ) and 5 hours+ play in games without any crashes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CLDO Auto*


@1usmus Thx for sharing. I'll give them a try. Interesting is, that you did not changed the CAD BUS settings. These are working for my 3200CL14-13 setup since weeks. Looks promising, indeed.

*Update 9:26pm*: AIDA64 stability test failed after <4 Minutes with these settings. Maybe the Auto settings for the RAM are wrong/unknown for me. Could you screenshot a RTC?


----------



## westnyle

What would a freezing during a overwatch or heroes of the storm startup point to

Im not overclocking the cpu right now at all. ram is actually running stock too.

The gpu is undervolted. well just power limit set to 60 temp limit set to 65 (gtx1060)

Would it be my gpu thats causing this?


----------



## Maxcielle

I was changing graphics card and now can't boot. 0d error code. I think i had somewhere in april but can't remember how to fix it.
Anyone?


----------



## huyee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> I was changing graphics card and now can't boot. 0d error code. I think i had somewhere in april but can't remember how to fix it.
> Anyone?


You seem to have both leds at green, which means the computer booted up and is in bios (did you try to get into bios before taking this picture?)
Probably check your cable.


----------



## SeriousTom

I just got a CH6 up and running with a 1700X but looking around in the BIOS 1403 I can't seem to locate DOCP.
There is a drop down list for different speed settings but no DOCP.
I have 2x8 GB of F4-3200C14D-16GTZKW that is running @2133 right now.
Looking in the Advanced Mode > Extreme Tweaker > AI Overclock Tuner, all that's listed is Auto and different memory speeds, no DOCP 1, DOCP 2 etc.
Has it been taken out of 1403 BIOS ?


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huyee*
> 
> You seem to have both leds at green, which means the computer booted up and is in bios (did you try to get into bios before taking this picture?)
> Probably check your cable.


Vga cable? I'm using display port. Will try with hdmi. Yeah both leds are green. But still 0d. Maybe @elmor can help


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeriousTom*
> 
> I just got a CH6 up and running with a 1700X but looking around in the BIOS 1403 I can't seem to locate DOCP.
> There is a drop down list for different speed settings but no DOCP.
> I have 2x8 GB of F4-3200C14D-16GTZKW that is running @2133 right now.
> Looking in the Advanced Mode > Extreme Tweaker > AI Overclock Tuner, all that's listed is Auto and different memory speeds, no DOCP 1, DOCP 2 etc.
> Has it been taken out of 1403 BIOS ?


Update to BETA BIOS *1501 x64* and open the "Memory Presets" menu in "Extreme Tweeker >> DRAM Timing Control":


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> Vga cable? I'm using display port. Will try with hdmi. Yeah both leds are green. But still 0d. Maybe @elmor can help


Fixed. It was the display port cable! Thank you @huyee


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> Fixed. It was the display port cable! Thank you @huyee


i have that issue now and then turn off screen remove cable replug cable and away thast ona fury x though









maybe change when i get the vega here...but by then it will be a threadripper so yeah









oh another thing that works when you get the od no bios is just let it boot to windows shut down restart and it should work


----------



## ebeeeb

Should we take this to a separate thread? Kinda getting off topic here ^^ And I assume correctly that you are the author of the software? Your knowledge certainly suggests this. I have to say, I don't do the kind of low level programming you seem to do but I read up on some of the points you mentioned, so here are my suggestions. Take this with a grain of salt, since I only have some vague ideas about the whole thing. But you know, sometimes clueless people with less insight bring some new perspectives to the topic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticial*
> 
> The main application supports command line for most options. So you can launch most of the features with just a shell command. The way the Java UI app works is simply by firing a shell command that starts y-cruncher. Then the Java UI app parses and collects the validation files that it outputs and submits them to HWBOT using the API that they have. So you'll need to familiarize yourself with HWBOT.org. It's a competitive overclocking site.


This is the easy part. Disassemble y-cruncher output files, transform them to a consumable format for the HWBOT API and submit it.
Quote:


> In any case, this approach of merely firing command line into y-cruncher isn't scaleable:
> 
> The Java app has no knowledge of the internals of y-cruncher. So it doesn't know which options are available. (which vary between versions and even within different binaries in the same version)
> There's no way for y-cruncher to send back information like memory sizes and warnings. Those are computed on the fly and printed out. Parsing stdout is ugly and error-prone since the output keeps changing from version to version.


Agreed, this is a tedious approach. IPC is required to send information to the client (runtime information and available options).
Quote:


> Make y-cruncher dynamically linkable. The UI does the CPU dispatching and (at run-time) picks the appropriate y-cruncher binary to load and run. The main issues would be finding a way to link to both 32-bit and 64-bit binaries and both non-AVX and AVX without performance penalties. [...][A]n additional consideration is to what extent it can be made to work in Linux where dynamic linking may not be possible - which effectively rules out both options 1 and 2


I'm not a Linux guy, so I can't say if dynamic linking may or may not be possible like you said. I never used y-cruncher, so I don't understand the technicalities and take a guess here. For me it seems that y-cruncher unifies benchmarks and client _both_. If you want to make it work that way you would have to decouple the benchmark functionality from the client functionality and make it consumable by Linux and Windows applications which seems to me would require more work and add more complexity/performance overhead to the software than actually needed to solve this problem.
Quote:


> Go over the network stack. Keep y-cruncher and the UI as completely separate processes and have them communicate over the network. This has the advantage of implicitly allowing full remote access.
> Use some sort of OS built-in IPC mechanism.


The actual communication consists of passed runtime information and available options from y-cruncher. So the performance of the IPC is not critical. So you want the solution that requires the least amount of work and introduces the least amount of complexity. I found an interesting post on stackoverflow about Сross platform IPC. The OS built-in IPC mechanism mentioned in the answer is pipes. The questioner wanted a simple, cross-platform, multi-language IPC mechanism. Here's the answer:
Quote:


> In terms of speed, the best cross-platform IPC mechanism will be pipes. That assumes, however, that you want cross-platform IPC on the same machine. If you want to be able to talk to processes on remote machines, you'll want to look at using sockets instead. Luckily, if you're talking about TCP at least, sockets and pipes behave pretty much the same behavior. *While the APIs for setting them up and connecting them are different, they both just act like streams of data.*
> 
> *The difficult part, however, is not the communication channel, but the messages you pass over it.* You really want to look at something that will perform verification and parsing for you. I recommend looking at Google's Protocol Buffers. You basically create a spec file that describes the object you want to pass between processes, and *there is a compiler that generates code in a number of different languages for reading and writing objects that match the spec*. It's much easier (and less bug prone) than trying to come up with a messaging protocol and parser yourself.


So this might actually be really interesting, right? Instead of focusing on implementing an API that can be consumed by dynamically linking libraries in various clients on various platforms, you focus on the actual specification of the information passed between processes and implementation of the communications channel. You will have to implement the generated "writing objects" part into y-cruncher according to your message spec. You can publish this specification and any language supported by protocol buffers will be able to consume it through the communication channel you set up. I personally only ever played around with protobuf but it supports C#, C++, Python, Go, Java and you can add additional fields to your message format in the future without breaking backwards-compatibility.
Quote:


> I'm starting to think that the network stack approach is probably the best.


IMHO it comes down to ease of implementation. If OS built-in or network IPC are equally difficult to implement - which depends probably mostly on your knowledge on the subject - network IPC would be the favorite, since it would also offer remote accessibility, as you mentioned.

I'm not very active on OCN and tried to shorten this reply with spoiler tags which did not make it any better IMO. If anyone has suggestions, I'll gladly edit.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebeeeb*
> 
> Should we take this to a separate thread? Kinda getting off topic here ^^ And I assume correctly that you are the author of the software? Your knowledge certainly suggests this. I have to say,........., as you mentioned.
> 
> I'm not very active on OCN and tried to shorten this reply with spoiler tags which did not make it any better IMO. If anyone has suggestions, I'll gladly edit.


That was very interesting indeed. Some actual spoilers wouldn't hurt ^^
Thanks for picking up on the subject/request








A seperate tread would be a good idea though









Keep us posted


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Yea, I have failed boots as well so I changed to mem fail boot count to 3. I do not lose my settings. I think I'll stick with 1501 until the next bios comes out which way incorporate 9920 + have AEGAS 1.0.0.7.
> 
> Did you ever test your CPU for the segmentation faults?


Not yesterday, but have finally today.

Folder 1. has some install screenies, etc and last screen shot has fail. Rerun of 3.9 3333 (4.) did not last ~2000s as in folder 3.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6ybetYJ0wwMQk5WNVhLZ0dfN1U


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Not yesterday, but have finally today.
> 
> Folder 1. has some install screenies, etc and last screen shot has fail. Rerun of 3.9 3333 (4.) did not last ~2000s as in folder 3.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6ybetYJ0wwMQk5WNVhLZ0dfN1U


I hope they can fix this via AGESA. This doesn't affect anything else right? We won't normally notice at all unless we do compilation tasks like this?


----------



## gupsterg

The profile that lasts the longest on reruns is OC profiles







, not stock







. Did more than whats in zip







.

The OC profile lasts ~3hrs P95, 8.5hrs Y-Cruncher where CPU temps were upto 75C in N64 test. As I had no monitoring in Linux I can only go by what I could feel air temp on case exhaust, it was no where near what other stress tests are, pretty cool, fans never really span up to a noticeable increase than idle TBH. But power draw on wall meter was pretty significant ~250W, that's like Y-Cruncher figures.

So IMO it's possibly SW related and we as Windows users it's a non issue, but my 'experience' is not great in this aspect







. Not had much time to read the threads on AMD Community about it and the OCN thread hasn't had much action. I reckon either SW/FW update would sort it.

If you're worried about it AMD will accept RMA and you get brand spanker new CPU from what I have read. I may go down that route, not made up mind up yet.


----------



## Mysticial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebeeeb*
> 
> Should we take this to a separate thread? Kinda getting off topic here ^^ And I assume correctly that you are the author of the software? Your knowledge certainly suggests this. I have to say, I don't do the kind of low level programming you seem to do but I read up on some of the points you mentioned, so here are my suggestions. Take this with a grain of salt, since I only have some vague ideas about the whole thing. But you know, sometimes clueless people with less insight bring some new perspectives to the topic.


Thanks for the insight. It'll give me some things to think about. Yeah, I'll continue on a separate thread when I have more to add. Though I have a feeling it may be more appropriate to just move all the way to github or gist. Since if this is going to happen, I'm gonna need to release some amount of code for the protocols and such.

And yes, I'm the author of y-cruncher.

EDIT:
Currently, the biggest problem is that y-cruncher is both backend and client mashed together into a console UI with stdin as user input. So I'll need to decouple all stdin and stdout access before anything can realistically be done. Or at the very least all stdout and stdin access that contains "important" data needs to be abstracted out so it can be hooked up to a protocol.


----------



## finalheaven

@gupsterg

I don't know why, but from what I have observed, it appears that the newer 1700's do not overclock as well. Unsure if they are binning differently, but even our 1700's appears to reach 3.8ghz and high memory speeds with less voltage than others. I am afraid to RMA as I don't want to give up my +0.1v to reach 3.8ghz and 3333mhz memory at 1.05v SOC.


----------



## SaiKamalDoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Memory raped for a week, but successfully.*Fully stable 3333DR LL*
> TM5 without errors ( 10 times ~ 1.5 hours ) and 5 hours+ play in games without any crashes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CLDO Auto*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1501 bios
> 
> 
> 
> [2017/08/15 17:21:37]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3333MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Auto]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> *- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.15000]*
> *DRAM Voltage [1.38500]*
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [2]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
> Trc_SM [42]
> TrrdS_SM [6]
> TrrdL_SM [8]
> Tfaw_SM [34]
> *TwtrS_SM [3]*
> TwtrL_SM [12]
> Twr_SM [12]
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [2]
> TwrwrScl_SM [2]
> *Trfc_SM [267]*
> Trfc2_SM [Auto]
> Trfc4_SM [Auto]
> Tcwl_SM [14]
> Trtp_SM [6]
> Trdwr_SM [Auto]
> Twrrd_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrSd_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrDd_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdSc_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdSd_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdDd_SM [Auto]
> *Tcke_SM [1]*
> ProcODT_SM [68.6 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Auto]
> Power Down Enable [Auto]
> RttNom [RZQ/3]
> RttWr [RZQ/3]
> RttPark [RZQ/1]
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm]
> *VTTDDR Voltage [0.71280] !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> *VDDP Voltage [0.90000]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [0.90000]*
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Auto]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> CPU Current Capability [Auto]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Optimized]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Optimized]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> *DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.38500]*
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Enabled]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Disabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> RGB LED lighting [Disabled]
> Intel LAN Controller [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [WDC WD30EFRX-68EUZN0]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> Generic USB Flash Disk 0.00 [Auto]
> Generic-SD/MMC/MS/MSPRO 1.00 [Auto]
> USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Auto]
> USB3_6 [Auto]
> USB3_7 [Auto]
> USB3_8 [Auto]
> USB3_9 [Auto]
> USB3_10 [Auto]
> USB2_11 [Auto]
> USB2_12 [Auto]
> USB2_13 [Auto]
> USB2_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> USB_16 [Auto]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
> CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
> W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> IOMMU [Auto]
> Remote Display Feature [Auto]
> Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
> POST Report [1 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [1]
> Profile Name []
> Save to Profile [1]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


Awesome.. I will try this.. ?

Hey do you know what I should select for 64GB instead of RttNom [RZQ/3] ??

For 32GB I am able to select RttNom [RZQ/3] but when I run it at 64GB, I have to select auto for it to boot. ?


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> I was changing graphics card and now can't boot. 0d error code. I think i had somewhere in april but can't remember how to fix it.
> Anyone?


I had this error code, I could only to solve it changing bad Corsair memory by good Gskill kit. But first check that the memory is perfectly installed.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Yea, I have failed boots as well so I changed to mem fail boot count to 3. I do not lose my settings. I think I'll stick with 1501 until the next bios comes out which way incorporate 9920 + have AEGAS 1.0.0.7.
> 
> Did you ever test your CPU for the segmentation faults?
> 
> 
> 
> Not yesterday, but have finally today.
> 
> Folder 1. has some install screenies, etc and last screen shot has fail. Rerun of 3.9 3333 (4.) did not last ~2000s as in folder 3.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6ybetYJ0wwMQk5WNVhLZ0dfN1U
Click to expand...

I couldn't get those pngs to display, but maybe I don't know the tricks of goolag's storage system.

For segfaults, and not WHEA errors or MCE errors, try disabling opcache in AMD/CBS > Zen .... _. This has worked for me and several others. While this is considered a temporary sop pending AMD replacing bad silicon with good silicon, some of us may feel that a few percent degradation in performance for some tasks beats the RMA silicon lottery or doing RMA testing at default settings that are not relevant to those who intend to OC no matter what, not to mention tearing apart the system to get at the CPU._


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Not yesterday, but have finally today.
> 
> Folder 1. has some install screenies, etc and last screen shot has fail. Rerun of 3.9 3333 (4.) did not last ~2000s as in folder 3.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6ybetYJ0wwMQk5WNVhLZ0dfN1U
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they can fix this via AGESA. This doesn't affect anything else right? We won't normally notice at all unless we do compilation tasks like this?
Click to expand...

I don't think it is certain that compilation tasks are the only type that cause segfaults for that portion of the early silicon that shows the issue. I don't recall specific other examples, but will keep my eye out on the forums addressing this.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaiKamalDoss*
> 
> Hey do you know what I should select for 64GB instead of RttNom [RZQ/3] ??
> 
> For 32GB I am able to select RttNom [RZQ/3] but when I run it at 64GB, I have to select auto for it to boot.


Try one of the values for RttNom = RZQ/1 or RZQ/2. You can also set it to Disabled.


----------



## Bill D

I got my c6h working fairly well

but is there a zenith extreme thread anywhere yet



just waiting on the 1900x


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> I don't know why, but from what I have observed, it appears that the newer 1700's do not overclock as well. Unsure if they are binning differently, but even our 1700's appears to reach 3.8ghz and high memory speeds with less voltage than others. I am afraid to RMA as I don't want to give up my +0.1v to reach 3.8ghz and 3333mhz memory at 1.05v SOC.


Yeah I guess chap it's a step into the unknown roll of 'Silicon Lottery'







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I couldn't get those pngs to display, but maybe I don't know the tricks of goolag's storage system.
> 
> For segfaults, and not WHEA errors or MCE errors, try *disabling opcache* in AMD/CBS > Zen .... _. This has worked for me and several others. While this is considered a temporary sop pending AMD replacing bad silicon with good silicon, some of us may feel that a few percent degradation in performance for some tasks beats the RMA silicon lottery or doing RMA testing at default settings that are not relevant to those who intend to OC no matter what, not to mention tearing apart the system to get at the CPU._


Downed the zip in Ubuntu and PNG files opened and in W7, dunno why not opening for you chap.

Testing now with OpCache: [Disabled]







.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> I don't know why, but from what I have observed, it appears that the newer 1700's do not overclock as well. Unsure if they are binning differently, but even our 1700's appears to reach 3.8ghz and high memory speeds with less voltage than others. I am afraid to RMA as I don't want to give up my +0.1v to reach 3.8ghz and 3333mhz memory at 1.05v SOC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I guess chap it's a step into the unknown roll of 'Silicon Lottery'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I couldn't get those pngs to display, but maybe I don't know the tricks of goolag's storage system.
> 
> For segfaults, and not WHEA errors or MCE errors, try *disabling opcache* in AMD/CBS > Zen .... _. This has worked for me and several others. While this is considered a temporary sop pending AMD replacing bad silicon with good silicon, some of us may feel that a few percent degradation in performance for some tasks beats the RMA silicon lottery or doing RMA testing at default settings that are not relevant to those who intend to OC no matter what, not to mention tearing apart the system to get at the CPU._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Downed the zip in Ubuntu and PNG files opened and in W7, dunno why not opening for you chap.
> 
> Testing now with OpCache: [Disabled]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Oh! Silly me. I tried to open them where they were.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Still facing serious mouse lagging here when CAM software is activated for my Kraken x62
My mouse is a M90 Logitech (simple mouse)

Things i've tried :
* Swap out mouse > didn't help
* Try other USB ports for the mouse > didn't help
* Check BIOS for options that might affect mousecontrole > No luck finding anything usefull there
. A hidden feature might be there though that could fix it but... no acces at that level
. Setting for IRQ seem to have fanished... not seen this in present BIOSes
. (not sure why it was dropped.. seems now a days the software is handling it) That was diffrent some years back.
. So no way that i can resolve it inside BIOS by reasigning IRQ (i think)
* Uninstall Realtek software for the Audio > didn't help. Reiinstalling it didn't help either.
* Uninstall Aura software > didn't help. Reinstalling it didn't help either.
* Deactivating all apps from startup sequence accept CAM software > didn't help. Reactivating them didn't help either, obv
* Referting back to using windows drivers for mouse > didn't help.
* Referting back to using windows drivers for Kraken x62 > didn't help
* Trying older version of CAMsoftware > didn't help
* Checking out as many windows features as i could that envolve solving usb issues > didn't help
* Trying various diagnosis tools, including the ones offered by windows > didn't help
. At one point the last option even brought me as far as having to reinstall the entire OS and all programs (so far for windows being helpfull-NOT)
. Many windows diagnostics don't even work properly without troubleshooting that first
* Checking the internet for clues on what else might be the cause > didn't help.
. Other then confirm things i already found out by myself

And i'm not the only one as you can see here : CAM bugs-Tread and here Reddit-Tread

Any way to resolve this without having to wait for NZXT/CAM to fix it and/or AMD to come up with a BIOS feature ?

*All suggestions are more then welcome.* It's realy annoying.

Edit: Disabling CAM software isn't realy a option as it controls my fans and the Kraken.


----------



## diaaablo

*DarkLordThe1st*, I have Logitech G502 mouse and never had such problems. But I'm not surprised - CAM can make you "happy". How you determine, that problem is in CAM? Do you use Logitech software? Try to on/off Pointer Precision setting in Windows, configure Logitech Set Point software mbe..


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diaaablo*
> 
> *DarkLordThe1st*, I have Logitech G502 mouse and never had such problems. But I'm not surprised - CAM can make you "happy". How you determine, that problem is in CAM? Do you use Logitech software? Try to on/off Pointer Precision setting in Windows, configure Logitech Set Point software mbe..


@diaaablo
Not sure what you ment by "mbe" but i went in the logitech sofware again to go find such a option
Could not find any thing that looked even remotely close to your description
I'm using Dutch version so maybe it is what i've found ^^

Didn't see this option before : "Enable indicator traces"
Didn't think it to solve my issue but after enabling it... no more mouse lag









Thanks for the assist


----------



## ebeeeb

Only three days left, then I finally have three weeks of vacation and I'll be able to properly dive into overclocking and especially the time consuming stress testing.

Overclocking the CPU is quite simple compared to the memory overclocking I think. I still have to find a workflow on how to properly stability test, document and compare memory overclocking results with my current benchmark "toolbox".

My memory kit is the F4-3200C14Q-32GTZR, so 4x8GB TridentZ CL14 DIMMs (B-die). Regardless of which BIOS is optimal for this (1403/1501 vs 9945) I have some very basic questions regarding memory rank first.

Dual-rank vs. single-rank DIMM configurations: my understanding is that there should't be any difference between having 2x16GB dual-rank DIMMs vs. 4x8GB single-rank DIMMs since the logical amount of ranks per channel is the same - only the physical distribution is different. So I know that 2xDR should outperform 2xSR configs and SR modules having more headroom for overclocking. To quote Wikipedia here:
Quote:


> There is _little_ difference between a dual rank UDIMM and two single rank UDIMMs in the same memory channel, other than that the DRAMs reside on different PCBs.


Is there any consensus about behavior of 2x16 DR configs vs 4x8 SR configurations on the Crosshair VI? Do they behave similarly with similar settings? I remember reading that 4x8GB configs were preferred in earlier versions of the BIOS. Also if my understanding of the matter is correct, this would explain why 4x16GB are so difficult to OC. Since there are no 16GB SR DIMMs available, a 4x16GB config would behave like a 2x32GB config with each 32GB DIMM being quad-rank.

Now about some basic settings I still am very unsure about: CommandRate, GearDownMode and BankGroupSwap. Is the following correct? I put it on my OC notepad but can't find the sources of the information anymore:

CommandRate: preferred 1T, difficult to get with 4x8GB though.
GearDownMode: if 1T is stable => disable GearDownMode; if 2T is required for stable OC => enable GearDownMode
BankGroupSwap: does *not affect* stablity; enabled for better benchmark performance, disabled for better gaming performance
Also is there some kind of priority of which settings to change first? Here's my "priorities" so far (not a strict order, I guess there's no such thing...)? My target is to get my memory kit stable at it advertised specs (3200 MHz, CL 14)

Memory clocks
DRAM voltage
SoC voltage
memory timings (Only the "main" ones so far)
Command rate
Geardown
MEM VTT / DRAM power up voltage (cold boot issues, so far I've been unsuccessful with these)
Settings I will have to tinker with more most likely...

CLDO_VDDP
Rtt (Nom, VR, Park)
ProcODT
more advanced timings (I think to get my kit stable at advertised speeds this might not be necessary)
Any suggestions/corrections? I'm really a beginner and appreciate any input...


----------



## diaaablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> @diaaablo
> Not sure what you ment by "mbe" but i went in the logitech sofware again to go find such a option
> Could not find any thing that looked even remotely close to your description
> I'm using Dutch version so maybe it is what i've found ^^
> 
> Didn't see this option before : "Enable indicator traces"
> Didn't think it to solve my issue but after enabling it... no more mouse lag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the assist


Sometimes all we need - is luck







(mbe=maybe)


----------



## ciukacz

i plan a build based around this mobo and perhaps an asus gfx card.
some time ago i watched a video on asus z270 boards and a new feature was mentioned there
that the mobo could control chassis fans based on gpu temp without additional probes. is this also available on c6h?
do i absolutely need an asus gfx card to do that?
does it work only in fan xpert application or also in the bios q-fan?
is it a good idea at all to use this application if i will use gskill rgb sticks (spd corruption)?

sorry if this is wrong place to ask


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebeeeb*
> 
> Only three days left, then I finally have three weeks of vacation and I'll be able to properly dive into overclocking and especially the time consuming stress testing.
> 
> Overclocking the CPU is quite simple compared to the memory overclocking I think. I still have to find a workflow on how to properly stability test, document and compare memory overclocking results with my current benchmark "toolbox".
> 
> My memory kit is the F4-3200C14Q-32GTZR, so 4x8GB TridentZ CL14 DIMMs (B-die). Regardless of which BIOS is optimal for this (1403/1501 vs 9945) I have some very basic questions regarding memory rank first.
> 
> Dual-rank vs. single-rank DIMM configurations: my understanding is that there should't be any difference between having 2x16GB dual-rank DIMMs vs. 4x8GB single-rank DIMMs since the logical amount of ranks per channel is the same - only the physical distribution is different. So I know that 2xDR should outperform 2xSR configs and SR modules having more headroom for overclocking. To quote Wikipedia here:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> There is _little_ difference between a dual rank UDIMM and two single rank UDIMMs in the same memory channel, other than that the DRAMs reside on different PCBs.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any consensus about behavior of 2x16 DR configs vs 4x8 SR configurations on the Crosshair VI? Do they behave similarly with similar settings? I remember reading that 4x8GB configs were preferred in earlier versions of the BIOS. Also if my understanding of the matter is correct, this would explain why 4x16GB are so difficult to OC. Since there are no 16GB SR DIMMs available, a 4x16GB config would behave like a 2x32GB config with each 32GB DIMM being quad-rank.
> 
> Now about some basic settings I still am very unsure about: CommandRate, GearDownMode and BankGroupSwap. Is the following correct? I put it on my OC notepad but can't find the sources of the information anymore:
> 
> CommandRate: preferred 1T, difficult to get with 4x8GB though.
> GearDownMode: if 1T is stable => disable GearDownMode; if 2T is required for stable OC => enable GearDownMode
> BankGroupSwap: does *not affect* stablity; enabled for better benchmark performance, disabled for better gaming performance
> Also is there some kind of priority of which settings to change first? Here's my "priorities" so far (not a strict order, I guess there's no such thing...)? My target is to get my memory kit stable at it advertised specs (3200 MHz, CL 14)
> 
> Memory clocks
> DRAM voltage
> SoC voltage
> memory timings (Only the "main" ones so far)
> Command rate
> Geardown
> MEM VTT / DRAM power up voltage (cold boot issues, so far I've been unsuccessful with these)
> Settings I will have to tinker with more most likely...
> 
> CLDO_VDDP
> Rtt (Nom, VR, Park)
> ProcODT
> more advanced timings (I think to get my kit stable at advertised speeds this might not be necessary)
> Any suggestions/corrections? I'm really a beginner and appreciate any input...
Click to expand...

Short of reading the past 25k+ posts, you can find someone who is using the same memory as you and has a nominally stable system, and try their settings. If not completely stable, then perturbing around them while testing may help. *Ramad* has some process instructions in this thread including his view of the order of evaluation. He and others writing in the past two weeks of messages, say, have extensively tested various combinations for aid in stabilizing their DRAM.

Specifically, Geardown should be disabled to run 2T, or to run 1T on both data and commands. Geardown enabled works with 1T to double the command timing to two clocks while leaving the data timing at 1T.

4 x 8 may not look the same as 2 x 16 to the transmit and receive functions of the transmission lines to the DRAM if bank circuitry turns loads on and off. That means procODT and optimal Rtts _may_ not be the same. Also, without the means to set them differently for each stick, even though they are on different lengths of the transmission lines, a 4 x configuration may need a different compromise than a 2 x configuration.

I am pretty sure that the BankGroupSwap settings should be Auto unless running only 2 x 8. I'm even more sure that *The Stilt* has commented on this more than once.

The greatest issue is time vs. one's definition of stable. In principle, every setting change, or combination thereof, should be tested until failure or until the user's definition of stable is met. This obviously takes a huge amount of time on the PC under test, if not on the user, who can otherwise spend his time reading this thread.







I would argue that one should at least read all the messages on this thread past the message announcing the BIOS the the user intends to test.

Also read the OP of this thread, and the OP of the thread started by *gupsterg* noted in his signature.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebeeeb*
> 
> Only three days left, then I finally have three weeks of vacation and I'll be able to properly dive into overclocking and especially the time consuming stress testing.
> 
> Overclocking the CPU is quite simple compared to the memory overclocking I think. I still have to find a workflow on how to properly stability test, document and compare memory overclocking results with my current benchmark "toolbox".
> 
> My memory kit is the F4-3200C14Q-32GTZR, so 4x8GB TridentZ CL14 DIMMs (B-die). Regardless of which BIOS is optimal for this (1403/1501 vs 9945) I have some very basic questions regarding memory rank first.
> 
> Dual-rank vs. single-rank DIMM configurations: my understanding is that there should't be any difference between having 2x16GB dual-rank DIMMs vs. 4x8GB single-rank DIMMs since the logical amount of ranks per channel is the same - only the physical distribution is different. So I know that 2xDR should outperform 2xSR configs and SR modules having more headroom for overclocking. To quote Wikipedia here:
> Is there any consensus about behavior of 2x16 DR configs vs 4x8 SR configurations on the Crosshair VI? Do they behave similarly with similar settings? I remember reading that 4x8GB configs were preferred in earlier versions of the BIOS. Also if my understanding of the matter is correct, this would explain why 4x16GB are so difficult to OC. Since there are no 16GB SR DIMMs available, a 4x16GB config would behave like a 2x32GB config with each 32GB DIMM being quad-rank.
> 
> Now about some basic settings I still am very unsure about: CommandRate, GearDownMode and BankGroupSwap. Is the following correct? I put it on my OC notepad but can't find the sources of the information anymore:
> 
> CommandRate: preferred 1T, difficult to get with 4x8GB though.
> GearDownMode: if 1T is stable => disable GearDownMode; if 2T is required for stable OC => enable GearDownMode
> BankGroupSwap: does *not affect* stablity; enabled for better benchmark performance, disabled for better gaming performance
> Also is there some kind of priority of which settings to change first? Here's my "priorities" so far (not a strict order, I guess there's no such thing...)? My target is to get my memory kit stable at it advertised specs (3200 MHz, CL 14)
> 
> Memory clocks
> DRAM voltage
> SoC voltage
> memory timings (Only the "main" ones so far)
> Command rate
> Geardown
> MEM VTT / DRAM power up voltage (cold boot issues, so far I've been unsuccessful with these)
> Settings I will have to tinker with more most likely...
> 
> CLDO_VDDP
> Rtt (Nom, VR, Park)
> ProcODT
> more advanced timings (I think to get my kit stable at advertised speeds this might not be necessary)
> Any suggestions/corrections? I'm really a beginner and appreciate any input...


@ebeeeb
In regards to Dual ranks vs Single Ranks i think your about right although my understanding is that Ryzen does has more trouble with making DR OC stable.
Having said this.. i've only funnelt with SR so i can't realy eleborate on this. I'd suggest to read back some in this tread. There has been posted several things about it that could help you understand it.

* CommantRate is preferably 1T yes as that enables better speeds for memory (read latency). Where as 2T is slower but still managable speeds imo.
* GearDown is like enforcing 2T to behave like 1T making it more like 1,5T (from my understanding) Enabling it would help if 1T doesn't seem to stick.
* BankGroupSwap should indeed not affect staibility imo. But i've understood that these are what it needs to be set to : BankGroupSwap [Auto] =disabled + BankGroupSwap Alt [Enabled].
. I haven't touched these settings myself @ bios 1501 tbh. Leaving these as default worked for me perfectly.

Your sequence to adress things seem fine imo.

Here's some things i've noted down while investigating the whole OC thingy (starting from the point where i only had basic knowledge of it all).
Maybe it helps you in some way.
And if i have something wrong here then surely some one here will correct me on it.

So here we go :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



* ProcODT (CPU on die Command). Higher Ohms can bring stability. Between 60-96 can prove to be helpfull. According to the AMDguy in the video (see signature) ... Exceeding 80 ohms is only for a rigs that have custom cooling (read nitrogen and such). 60ohms proved best setting for me.
* CLDO_VDDP volts for DDR4 phy on the SOC. Adjust if your facing memory holes where as you can't activate certain memory-strap(s). Changing it will shify or resolve memory holes. Lower can bring stability. Do not exceed 1.05V.
* VDDP (not to be confused with CLDO_VDDP). 1Volt. Increasing this value proved to give me stability. 1,2V is a decent target if you need to adjust this. 1,3V can have a negative impact on AGP (Accelerated Graphics Port). AMD advised to definitly not exceed 1,425V.
* RTT (data bus settings). Not sure how this works but after some trial and error i found settings that worked best for me. Check my signature for those settings.

* CAD bus timing user controls. Is for Pstates. Haven't touched that.
* CAD bus drive strength usercontrols. These controle how strong the signals are send to the CAD busses from my understanding. I've set these to 30-30-40-60. Fiddle around a litle with them if you like. See what ever gives you more stability.
* VTTDDR (volts to drive "kill switch" on memorycontrol). Job done on a memorycycle- kill power. Typicly it's half of the DRAM volts. Some say to not exceed 0.75V. AMD advise to definitly not exceed 0.9V.
* SoC voltage. (See video in my sig to have a understanding what it does). Maximum = 1,425V. Any higher will reduce lifespant according to AMD. Most used volts by others is ± 1,1V
* LLC. Higher values to reduce / correct voltdrops (also known as Vdroop). Most users here found LLC2 to be the best setting.
* VPP volts. Regulates the speed of reading/writing memory cells. Increasing it a litle can have a positive affect on readings/writing speeds on memorycells. (not touched it myself).

* Skew offset. Some advise to enable it if temperatures are running "high". Not sure what this does exactly but i've not had this problem so i didn't investigate this any further.

* Memorysettings tWCL / tWL / tCWL. Mostly equal to CAS or CAS-1. Important for stability. Lower often proves better.
* Memorysetting tFAW. Is minimal 4 times the tRRD_S. Often 8 times is used for better stability.
* Memorysetting tWR. Higher can bring better stability. Lower then 8 can cause corrupt data.
* Memorysettings tRRD / tWRWR. Lower can improve output. Higher clocks often require loose timings.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciukacz*
> 
> i plan a build based around this mobo and perhaps an asus gfx card.
> some time ago i watched a video on asus z270 boards and a new feature was mentioned there
> that the mobo could control chassis fans based on gpu temp without additional probes. is this also available on c6h?
> do i absolutely need an asus gfx card to do that?
> does it work only in fan xpert application or also in the bios q-fan?
> is it a good idea at all to use this application if i will use gskill rgb sticks (spd corruption)?
> 
> sorry if this is wrong place to ask


@ciukacz
To my knowledge... the case-fan-control is not derived from GPU
Chasis fans can be adjusted in the BIOS and/or controled via installed software.
Fancontrole on GPU is typicly controled by GPU software / drivers
Resent bioses should support better RGB memorysticks from what i've read so you should not have any problems with it if you ensure to have latest biosversion and latest motherboard aura software
I hope this answeres your questions.


----------



## Timur Born

The CPU stress stalls are even worse than I thought. Up to now I mostly only put time into learning about Ryzen's general operation, compatibility and overclocking, but now I checked DAWBench in Reaper.

Turns out that even a single logical core being fully (over)utilized by Reaper leads to extreme system stalls close to making it unusable. That's 15 logical cores being unused and you still can watch graphic elements being built up from top to bottom and input (keyboard/mouse) being heavily broken. Even processes set to run at Realtime (31) priority get interrupted, all the while neither DPC or interrupt latencies can be measured to increase.

I uninstalled HWinfo and did not run any other software that reads out temps and such. On top of that I did a Clear CMOS and replaced the NVidia GPU driver with the Microsoft standard one. I tried various CPU core affinities and power schemes, different memory frequency and timing settings, all to no avail. *My 16 thread CPU is literally turned into a 1 thread CPU for this kind of workload.*


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> so can't get 3466 stable on the 1.0.0.6 AGESA for the FlareX rams - bumped ram voltage up to 1.385_OCCT failed it pretty quickly - i did not want to inc the timing ~ might try out 1.4v another day... did not flash to the 9920 but I think these are pretty good @ 3333, 14-14-14-34 1T no?
> Also got 40.75 stable @ 1.395 v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure what else to do.... flash to 9920? try to get ram to 3466-3600?


update_ increased voltage on the 40.75 to 1.395v _ ran 80 runs of high IBT, Prime95 - blend for 8 hours, 30 mins of both OCCT Large/Medium @ 3333 mhz @ 1.35v @ 14-14-14-34 1T @ 1.35v...
I attempted to inc speeds to 3466 with same timings @ 1.4v then @ 1.41v.... both failed preliminary testing on OCCT within 6 mins of Large test.

Thinking of flashing to 9920, thoughts or suggestions before I attempt such a feat?


----------



## MrPhilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Finally i seem to have "stable" system now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These settings i'm running atm on the 1501 BIOS :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BIOS Settings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Extreme Tweaker
> 
> 
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Default]*[Manual]*
> BCLK Frequency *[100.0000]*
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [Auto]*[40.00]*
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [Auto]*[DDR4-3466MHz]*
> Core Performance Boost [Auto]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]*[Manual mode]*
> - CPU Core Voltage Override [*1.45625]*
> CPU SOC Voltage [Auto]*[Manual mode]*
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override *[1.14375]*
> DRAM Voltage [Auto][*1.45000]*
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]*[1.80000]*
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto][*1.05000]*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: DRAM Timing Control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: DRAM Timing Control After Training
> 
> 
> 
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
> 
> 
> DRAM CAS# Latency [Auto][*15]*
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [Auto]*[15]*
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [Auto]*[15]*
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [Auto][*15]*
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [Auto][*36]*
> Trc_SM [Auto]*[51]*
> TrrdS_SM [Auto]*[8]*
> TrrdL_SM [Auto][*11]*
> Tfaw_SM [Auto][*52]*
> TwtrS_SM [Auto]
> TwtrL_SM [Auto][*13]*
> Twr_SM [Auto][*26]*
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [Auto]*[7]*
> TwrwrScl_SM [Auto]*[7]*
> Trfc_SM [Auto][*748]*
> Trfc2_SM [Auto]*[556]*
> Trfc4_SM [Auto]*[342]*
> Tcwl_SM [Auto]
> Trtp_SM [Auto][*13]*
> Trdwr_SM [Auto][*7]*
> Twrrd_SM [Auto]*[3]*
> TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]*[1]*
> TwrwrSd_SM [Auto]*[7]*
> TwrwrDd_SM [Auto]*[7]*
> TrdrdSc_SM [Auto]*[1]*
> TrdrdSd_SM [Auto][*5]*
> TrdrdDd_SM [Auto][*5]*
> Tcke_SM [Auto]
> ProcODT_SM [Auto]*[60 ohm]*
> Cmd2T [Auto]*[1T]*
> Gear Down Mode [Auto]*[Disabled]*
> Power Down Enable [Auto][*Disabled]*
> RttNom [Auto]*[Rtt_Nom Disable]*
> RttWr [Auto]*[Dynamic ODT Off]*
> RttPark *[Auto][RZQ/4]*
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [Auto][*30.0 Ohm]*
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [Auto]*[30.0 Ohm]*
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [Auto]*[40.0 Ohm]*
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [Auto][*60.0 Ohm]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tweakers Paradise
> 
> 
> 
> VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]*[0.73260]*
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [Auto]*[1.12500]*
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Auto]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: External Digi Power Control
> 
> 
> 
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]*[Level 2]*
> CPU Current Capability [Auto]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]*[Level 2]*
> VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]*[110%]*
> DRAM Power Phase Control *[Extreme]*
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [Auto]*[1.45000]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Advanced
> 
> 
> 
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> 
> 
> Spoiler: AMD fTPM Configuration
> 
> 
> 
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CPU Configuration
> 
> 
> 
> PSS Support [Enabled]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Disabled]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ROG Effects
> 
> 
> 
> Onboard LED [Enabled]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SATA Configuration
> 
> 
> 
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Onboard Devices Configuration
> 
> 
> 
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
> In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: APM Configuration
> 
> 
> 
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Network Stack Configuration
> 
> 
> 
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: USB Configuration
> 
> 
> 
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> SanDisk [Auto]
> 
> 
> Spoiler: USB Single Port Control
> 
> 
> 
> USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Auto]
> USB3_6 [Auto]
> USB3_7 [Auto]
> USB3_8 [Auto]
> USB3_9 [Auto]
> USB3_10 [Auto]
> USB2_11 [Auto]
> USB2_12 [Auto]
> USB2_13 [Auto]
> USB2_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> USB_16 [Auto]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: miscellaneous 1 ~non categorized settings
> 
> 
> 
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> 
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [WDC WD10EZEX-*******]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Monitor
> 
> 
> 
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Q-Fan Configuration
> 
> 
> 
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto][DC Mode]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
> CPU Fan Profile [Standard]*[Manual]*
> CPU Upper Temperature [70]
> CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> CPU Middle Temperature [45]
> CPU Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [71]
> CPU Lower Temperature [40]
> CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%) [71]
> W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source *[CPU]*
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source *[CPU]*
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard][*Manual]*
> Chassis Fan 2 Upper Temperature [70]
> Chassis Fan 2 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> Chassis Fan 2 Middle Temperature [45]
> Chassis Fan 2 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
> Chassis Fan 2 Lower Temperature [40]
> Chassis Fan 2 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [37]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source *[CPU]*
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]*[Manual]*
> Chassis Fan 3 Upper Temperature [70]
> Chassis Fan 3 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> Chassis Fan 3 Middle Temperature [45]
> Chassis Fan 3 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
> Chassis Fan 3 Lower Temperature [40]
> Chassis Fan 3 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [40]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: miscellaneous 2 ~non categorized settings
> 
> 
> 
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> IOMMU [Auto]
> Remote Display Feature [Auto]
> Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Boot
> 
> 
> 
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Boot Configuration
> 
> 
> 
> Boot Logo Display [Auto]
> POST Delay Time [3 sec]*[2 sec]*
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]*[Disabled]*
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]*[Disabled]*
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Compatibilty Support Module
> 
> 
> 
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: miscellaneous 3 ~non categorized settings
> 
> 
> 
> Setup Animator *[Disabled]*
> Load from Profile [1]
> Profile Name []
> Save to Profile [1]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Bold = Changed setting)
> 
> No issues yet.
> Need to stress test the CPU some more though with Prime i guess... to be absolutly certain.
> Overclocking my 1700X to 4G is looking to be a absolute breeze.
> So far, things are looking very good and solid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Skill 4266 kit is np either atm. Running completly stable at 3466 setting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Any suggestion(s) are welcome*
> 
> NOTE :
> Stability wise the testing revealed that my rig seemed to favor the VDDP voltage being equal to or near equal to the SOC voltage.
> VDDP volts should be fine ,as i've read that it should be no problem. As long as you don't exceed the 1,425V.
> Don't ask me for source of the info please cose i lost the link when i reformated my system.
> For this i'd suggest to google it like i did.
> 
> EDIT :
> I found a note here that i made on a piece of paper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VDDP (not to be confused with CLDO_VDDP) must not be higher then 1,425V according to a AMD representitive.
> 1V or more seems to improve stability. 1,2V is a good target.
> Volts more then 1,3V can impact the AGP in a negative way.
> Definitly do NOT use more then 1,425V (AMD strongly suggested)
> Now that i think of it... i think it's something the guy said in the video (link is in my sig)


How long you've been running your CPU at 1.45V? 1 week or? Jeez


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPhilo*
> 
> How long you've been running your CPU at 1.45V? 1 week or? Jeez


And the problem is.. what?
It runs perfectly fine
Your thinking it should be lower or something ?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> And the problem is.. what?
> It runs perfectly fine
> Your thinking it should be lower or something ?


...That some users familiar with the tech recommend a max voltage of 1.35v and AMD says 1.45v is the max voltage before you start torturing transistors. If you're hitting elevated temps at 1.45v, your chip is slowly dying









However, if you're like chew* and have thousands of dollars to burn then whatever.


----------



## Timur Born

What do these services do and why are they even present and active when I removed all "Asus" software from Programs & Functions?

Asus Com Service
Asus HM Com Service
Aszs System Control Service
AsusFanControlService


----------



## majestynl

a little bit off-topic, but yeah i'm happy its arrived today




















Radeon Vega 64 - Limited Edition

Still surprised about performance / temps with air cooled version after reading the first reviews since launch. Running smooth!
will ad a custom liquid cooling later!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> a little bit off-topic, but yeah i'm happy its arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Radeon Vega 64 - Limited Edition
> 
> Still surprised about performance / temps with air cooled version after reading the first reviews since launch. Running smooth!
> will ad a custom liquid cooling later!


That's a sweet looking card you got there mate, good luck with it









Feel free to Share some benchmarks too


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> ...That some users familiar with the tech recommend a max voltage of 1.35v and AMD says 1.45v is the max voltage before you start torturing transistors. If you're hitting elevated temps at 1.45v, your chip is slowly dying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, if you're like chew* and have thousands of dollars to burn then whatever.


1.35 was to low for 4Ghz for the most and since AMD sort of said that 1.45 is still okey and i didn't have time yet to fully tweak the CPU i figured it's okey.
Might drop it back to 1.41 then.. just to be a bit more safe
Hopefully that will be still stable


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> What do these services do and why are they even present and active when I removed all "Asus" software from Programs & Functions?
> 
> Asus Com Service
> Asus HM Com Service
> Aszs System Control Service
> AsusFanControlService


Would I be wrong to assume that at some point you installed AI Suite? Asus software is notorious for leaving remnants behind after a "normal" uninstall. You might try running Ccleaner to uninstall then navigate to the install location and delete the folder then back to Ccleaner and run registry sweep to remove orphaned entries.


----------



## Timur Born

Yep, I just downloaded version 2 to install and uninstall it. Had version 1 installed at some point before. Seeing all those services staying installed and active on the system after having uninstalled them is not a testament to Asus' software quality.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That's a sweet looking card you got there mate, good luck with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to Share some benchmarks too


mine arrives tommorrow but the standard black one.

to go with my threadripper gear which arrived today







got to say the taichi board weighs about a metric tonne


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> What do these services do and why are they even present and active when I removed all "Asus" software from Programs & Functions?
> 
> Asus Com Service
> Asus HM Com Service
> Aszs System Control Service
> AsusFanControlService


LOL.

You forgot the scheduled task that does not remove itself either.

Really Anything written by ASUS seems to be like this. Leaves crap behind like it was written by a schoolkid.


----------



## Ramad

A small warning to IBT AVX users on Windows 10 with update 1703. If you can't get get IBT AVX to be stable, then it could be because of a software conflict between Windows 10 with update 1703 and IBT, please consider using OCCT instead of IBT AVX to avoid this. OCCT runs using 2 instances of linpack when AVX is checked.

My system runs fine using the voltages shown below when using OCCT, but fails within minutes when using IBT AVX, so it's clearly a compatibility issue.


----------



## 1TM1

Found that setting SOC lower (1.0V) and VDDR higher (1.45V) allowed to get 4x8 Hynix to 3333-16 stable, starting to tune the timings.
Plan to do the VTTDDR sweep next, then the usual mapping of "stability islands" for SOC vs VTTDDR and for ProcODT vs VDDR.

More convinced now that HCI memtest alone is not sufficient to verify stability. memtested for 2.5+ hours last night, and today it wouldn't POST. Relaxed tFAW, tRFC by ~4% each and it boots again. Memory is only stable if both HCI shows no errors and a clean POST the next day. POST has to be more harsh than memtest because it has less than a second to find noise in memory (power peaks during POST for ~1 sec).


Spoiler: Aida,Timings


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> A small warning to IBT AVX users on Windows 10 with update 1703. If you can't get get IBT AVX to be stable, then it could be because of a software conflict between Windows 10 with update 1703 and IBT, please consider using OCCT instead of IBT AVX to avoid this. OCCT runs using 2 instances of linpack when AVX is checked.
> 
> My system runs fine using the voltages shown below when using OCCT, but fails within minutes when using IBT AVX, so it's clearly a compatibility issue.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


IBT AVX can be a real PITA for sure, but is there news I'm not aware of with it's use on Win 10 v1703? Yes I run the latest version of 1703.
Maybe I'm just lucky (no way am I feeling it) as I have no issues running "Custom 13312MB" 10 pass runs as a *part* of my testing.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Notice I haven't mentioned how much time I spent to get to this point. It surely isn't easy but it can be done.
It's all about balance. Also be sure to run this version from the OP of the 8320/8350 thread http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202

Passing other tests such as HCI MemTest, Y-Cruncher, Prime95 etc came fairly easy as I began my testing using IBT AVX.
Is it the One All test? Heck no.
But in my book if you"re stable you should pass ALL tests.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> IBT AVX can be a real PITA for sure, but is there news I'm not aware of with it's use on Win 10 v1703? Yes I run the latest version of 1703.
> Maybe I'm just lucky (no way am I feeling it) as I have no issues running "Custom 13312MB" 10 pass runs as a *part* of my testing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice I haven't mentioned how much time I spent to get to this point. It surely isn't easy but it can be done.
> It's all about balance. Also be sure to run this version from the OP of the 8320/8350 thread http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202
> 
> Passing other tests such as HCI MemTest, Y-Cruncher, Prime95 etc came fairly easy as I began my testing using IBT AVX.
> Is it the One All test? Heck no.
> But in my book if you"re stable you should pass ALL tests.


I have used many programs including IBT AVX and I know it stresses the system more than other programs, but it has been a while since I have used it for stability testing. A member contacted me asking why it's the only program that does shows instability on his system. This is why I have tried it again today to find out what the deal is. This is using IBT AVX using 4GB of RAM, failing in less than 2 min., compare that to my earlier post wile using OCCT+AVX using 12GB of RAM for more than 1 hour, which executes 2 linpack runs compared to 1 linpack run while using IBT AVX.



The RAM is running at 3200MT/s using DRAM voltage at 1.28V and SOC voltage at 0.975V in both tests. It can pass OCCT+AVX for more than 1 hour but fails IBT AVX whitin 2 min., it used to be the other way around if I remember correctly.


----------



## Naeem

i have noticed this strange issue with issue i have R9 290X crossfire on C6H top gpu is running in PCI E 3.0 X8 and 2nd GPU is running in PCI E 3.0 X4

i have NVMe drive Attached to Motherboard directly

anyone else has same issue or know of any fix ?


----------



## PhantomGaming

What kinda boot times do you guys get on bios 1403 from cold boot. Im in the 23ish second range with fast boot enabled and custom memory settings. Boot drive is a 960 evo. Boot feels slow can someone confirm if this is slow.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarot*
> 
> mine arrives tommorrow but the standard black one.
> 
> to go with my threadripper gear which arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got to say the taichi board weighs about a metric tonne


Nice, make sure to post some pictures and benchmarks


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> i have noticed this strange issue with issue i have R9 290X crossfire on C6H top gpu is running in PCI E 3.0 X8 and 2nd GPU is running in PCI E 3.0 X4
> 
> i have NVMe drive Attached to Motherboard directly
> 
> anyone else has same issue or know of any fix ?


Downgrade speed of the main slot to match the speed of the second slot maybe ?
Slot 1 (main) capable of speed x16 and x8 according to manual
Slot 2 has speed of x8
Both should match for crossfire to work properly i'm thinking
You can change this in the BIOS

EDIT:
They can run in x4 modus as well.. i forgot about that ^^
But manual says > Dual VGA/PCIe card must be run both at the x8 speed


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomGaming*
> 
> What kinda boot times do you guys get on bios 1403 from cold boot. Im in the 23ish second range with fast boot enabled and custom memory settings. Boot drive is a 960 evo. Boot feels slow can someone confirm if this is slow.


Same here ±
I'm on the 1501 bios though but boot time here is 26 secs so that more or less is similar to yours
The boottime can be cut down though by disabling programs that start with windows.
I've already done that and am still trying to get it even lower.
No doubt some higher memorystrap(s) will unlease the beast


----------



## MynRich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Same here ±
> I'm on the 1501 bios though but boot time here is 26 secs so that more or less is similar to yours
> The boottime can be cut down though by disabling programs that start with windows.
> I've already done that and am still trying to get it even lower.
> No doubt some higher memorystrap(s) will unlease the beast


I've not seen that anything bad but I have seen my Task Manager boot time readout higher than previous BIOS editions.. have a 250GB 960 Evo with Fastboot enabled, CSM disabled, and every startup task in task manager is disabled. What used to be as low as ~13.6 sec now regularly reports 17+. Weirdest part to me is it worsens with higher timings?


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MynRich*
> 
> I've not seen that anything bad but I have seen my Task Manager boot time readout higher than previous BIOS editions.. have a 250GB 960 Evo with Fastboot enabled, CSM disabled, and every startup task in task manager is disabled. What used to be as low as ~13.6 sec now regularly reports 17+. Weirdest part to me is it worsens with higher timings?


Perhaps driverupdates had something to do with it


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Those of you with memory kit G.Skill F4-4266C19, please have a look at http://www.overclock.net/t/1631309/g-skill-4266-ddr4-on-ryzen-disscussion-thread/110#post_26289382 and comment


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice, make sure to post some pictures and benchmarks


ok and this will be my last official post as the 1800x and board are boxed and getting sold









https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/compute/1024458
just for reference that's a fury x with the threadripper(better scores than the 1800x at 3.92









i,ll find a Kelly rippa thread somewhere for the rest and when i overclock it







but i have to say so far i am really impressed especially with the temps low fan speeds and still the worse i saw was 60 degrees using a h115i


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> a little bit off-topic, but yeah i'm happy its arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Radeon Vega 64 - Limited Edition
> 
> Still surprised about performance / temps with air cooled version after reading the first reviews since launch. Running smooth!
> will ad a custom liquid cooling later!


looks good i assume You picked up Vega before AMD messesd up everyone with price jump ??


----------



## MynRich

This post is just to confirm seeing a rise in idle temperatures from a steady, low 20c to a far less consistent ~45c from BIOS 1403 back to 1501


----------



## Timur Born

Extreme stalls from (single core) audio processing also happen in Safe Mode and without using an actual audio driver (null device). It's worse than what I have seen from running ITB and ITB can even run smoothly without stalls under the same circumstances. To make sure that this is not an issue of Reaper (DAW software) I ran my test on an 8 year old 4-threads laptop and there it worked as expected, aka the software stalled when the core was overutilized while the rest of Windows remained usable.


----------



## Sbb Kbb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Extreme stalls from (single core) audio processing also happen in Safe Mode and without using an actual audio driver (null device). It's worse than what I have seen from running ITB and ITB can even run smoothly without stalls under the same circumstances. To make sure that this is not an issue of Reaper (DAW software) I ran my test on an 8 year old 4-threads laptop and there it worked as expected, aka the software stalled when the core was overutilized while the rest of Windows remained usable.


Windows 10?

Just tried CPU eater (processlasso) with one core and its smooth on Windows 7


----------



## Taylor121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Memory raped for a week, but successfully.*Fully stable 3333DR LL*
> TM5 without errors ( 10 times ~ 1.5 hours ) and 5 hours+ play in games without any crashes


I used your settings on my 2x16gb 3200 14cas samsung D. I'm running a R7 1800x stock. I was having trouble booting at 3333, but I reduced to 3200 and it seems somewhat stable. I passed a 15 minutes and then a 1 hour realbench. I am doing a 4 hour one now. A thread failed on handbrake blend test within 15 minutes. I'm not sure how much stock I should put into handbrake's tests.I'll see how the testing goes today. No stability problems within some limited game testing I did.


----------



## dook43

Quote:


> I used your settings on my 2x16gb 3200 14cas samsung D. I'm running a R7 1800x stock. I was having trouble booting at 3333, but I reduced to 3200 and it seems somewhat stable. I passed a 15 minutes and then a 1 hour realbench. I am doing a 4 hour one now. A thread failed on handbrake blend test within 15 minutes. I'm not sure how much stock I should put into handbrake's tests.I'll see how the testing goes today. No stability problems within some limited game testing I did.


HardOCP uses multiple instances of Handbrake to test stability.

I'd run 400% HCI Memtest coverage to ensure full memory stability.


----------



## Martin778

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> looks good i assume You picked up Vega before AMD messed over everyone with price jump ??


I have no idea why would he get a Vega in the first place but case will be COOKING. I have the same case but in white with the same X62n cooler and it gets very hot unless you really ramp up the fans.


----------



## Taylor121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dook43*
> 
> HardOCP uses multiple instances of Handbrake to test stability.
> 
> I'd run 400% HCI Memtest coverage to ensure full memory stability.


I'll give HCI Memtest a try. If it isn't 100% stable, I wonder what I should adjust. Should I loosen timings across the board, do more targeted changes to timings, or increase voltage? I would be very happy getting my dual rank kit to its advertised speed while being 100% stable.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sbb Kbb*
> 
> Windows 10?
> 
> Just tried CPU eater (processlasso) with one core and its smooth on Windows 7


CPU eater cannot reproduce this behavior.


----------



## usoldier

Any news about new upcoming bios ? The only thing i dont get it on this board is the vdroop its so massive its not even funny, any chance bios update will help somehow?

I keep seeing posts saying to keep my LLC at 0 or 1 because WORLD ENDS AT LLC3 aparently







.

I can get my cpu fully stable @4ghz if i use llc4 and 1.375 on bios witch gives me a 1.367v load , literaly nothing crashes , no errors temps never go above 62cº .

If i try using LLC 0 its bloody impossible my idle voltage will have to be at 1.45v in the bios and still get crashes .

So whats the veredict can i use LLC4 or is this board going to kill my cpu if i do ?


----------



## Cata79

Anything below llc3 is useless on this board.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Any news about new upcoming bios ? The only thing i dont get it on this board is the vdroop its so massive its not even funny, any chance bios update will help somehow?
> 
> I keep seeing posts saying to keep my LLC at 0 or 1 because WORLD ENDS AT LLC3 aparently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I can get my cpu fully stable @4ghz if i use llc4 and 1.375 on bios witch gives me a 1.367v load , literaly nothing crashes , no errors temps never go above 62cº .
> 
> If i try using LLC 0 its bloody impossible my idle voltage will have to be at 1.45v in the bios and still get crashes .
> 
> So whats the veredict can i use LLC4 or is this board going to kill my cpu if i do ?


Try LLC2 @ 1.4v. for that I can get 4025MHz. 1.1v SOC. I get v-droop still but under load and games i still haven't had a crash or errors and the up spike is within safe limits too.


----------



## HyperChkn96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Any news about new upcoming bios ? The only thing i dont get it on this board is the vdroop its so massive its not even funny, any chance bios update will help somehow?
> 
> I keep seeing posts saying to keep my LLC at 0 or 1 because WORLD ENDS AT LLC3 aparently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I can get my cpu fully stable @4ghz if i use llc4 and 1.375 on bios witch gives me a 1.367v load , literaly nothing crashes , no errors temps never go above 62cº .
> 
> If i try using LLC 0 its bloody impossible my idle voltage will have to be at 1.45v in the bios and still get crashes .
> 
> So whats the veredict can i use LLC4 or is this board going to kill my cpu if i do ?


Not sure I've been running LLC4 on my 1800x since I got it for a 4.1GHz overclock and all temps are in check and stability is great. HWinfo says I'm using 1.39v at full load which isn't above the recommended 1.4v so I cant see why there would be any issues?


----------



## remnants

I'm running LLC3 and I'm not concerned. If you are running like 1.425 volts and over LLC3 maybe there's something to worry about. But, I can only tell you what I'm doing -- I'm not an authoritative voice.

I do however have some surface mount probe "tweezers" that I used to easily monitor my voltage at the chip. Not looking at transients with any real fidelity, but until LLC3 I don't get the voltage at the CPU socket under full load that the BIOS is reporting.

At LLC4 my voltage begins to creep up OVER the reported CPU voltage and I've never tried LLC5 -- possibly that is Armageddon, but I can't say.


----------



## Miiksu

I was messing with tRAS and now I'm getting way less than 60 ns. Not bugged?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> Anything below llc3 is useless on this board.


Simply because you don't know how to overclock at lower LLC doesn't mean its useless.. maybe your chip is not a good overclocker.


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> I was messing with tRAS and now I'm getting way less than 60 ns. Not bugged?


O.O what ram are you using? ;o and voltage?


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> O.O what ram are you using? ;o and voltage?


He uses G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GFX
It says so in his signature


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> He uses G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GFX
> It says so in his signature


Thank you!

those are some amazing results... i have flares as well cant even get it @ 3466 T.T


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> I was messing with tRAS and now I'm getting way less than 60 ns. Not bugged?


Does this pass Memtest? Can you post your timings?

Thanks


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> O.O what ram are you using? ;o and voltage?


F4-3200C14D-16GTZKO

1.48V for the ram.

Edit. Wrong manufacturer code. It's now fixed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Does this pass Memtest? Can you post your timings?
> 
> Thanks


I haven't tested stability yet for those settings.


----------



## LightningManGTS

So why are people getting upity about 1.4v+? PGA chips are fine for these type of voltage. You only start speeding up electron migration past 1.46, everything below that is fair game. Heck, out of the box my board runs my 1800x at 1.46. and since bios 1501 breaks manual voltage control I'm stuck running it at 1.46 in order to keep my 4123mhz stable (its a 104.4 blck oc with a cpu ratio of 39.5 which is normally stable at 1.44375-1.45)


----------



## Cata79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Simply because you don't know how to overclock at lower LLC doesn't mean its useless.. maybe your chip is not a good overclocker.


I has a piece of crap gigabyte p67 board that had a better vdroop than this premium board. So stop lying yourself.


----------



## Miiksu

Nope was not stable at tRAS 22. Im now testing tRAS 24. I test how I should use my PC. Seems smooth no problems found yet. So fun to do things with Ryzen system. I can open all games and no hiccups


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> So why are people getting upity about 1.4v+? PGA chips are fine for these type of voltage. You only start speeding up electron migration past 1.46, everything below that is fair game. Heck, out of the box my board runs my 1800x at 1.46. and since bios 1501 breaks manual voltage control I'm stuck running it at 1.46 in order to keep my 4123mhz stable (its a 104.4 blck oc with a cpu ratio of 39.5 which is normally stable at 1.44375-1.45)


Out of the box you will see 1-2 cores go past 3.7GHz, so amp/power draw is less through silicon. When we OC we do all cores OC, resulting in higher amps/power, this is why AMD OC guidance is lower VCORE than what we see in stock operation.


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> So why are people getting upity about 1.4v+? PGA chips are fine for these type of voltage. You only start speeding up electron migration past 1.46, everything below that is fair game. Heck, out of the box my board runs my 1800x at 1.46. and since bios 1501 breaks manual voltage control I'm stuck running it at 1.46 in order to keep my 4123mhz stable (its a 104.4 blck oc with a cpu ratio of 39.5 which is normally stable at 1.44375-1.45)


Yeah i dont get it my 1700x also had above 1.4v @ stock settings if i remember correctly , why is AMD telling us we should try to stay below 1.4 if @stock its higher


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> So why are people getting upity about 1.4v+? PGA chips are fine for these type of voltage. You only start speeding up electron migration past 1.46, everything below that is fair game. Heck, out of the box my board runs my 1800x at 1.46. and since bios 1501 breaks manual voltage control I'm stuck running it at 1.46 in order to keep my 4123mhz stable (its a 104.4 blck oc with a cpu ratio of 39.5 which is normally stable at 1.44375-1.45)
> 
> 
> 
> Out of the box you will see 1-2 cores go past 3.7GHz, so amp/power draw is less through silicon. When we OC we do all cores OC, resulting in higher amps/power, this is why AMD OC guidance is lower VCORE than what we see in stock operation.
Click to expand...

It's the same for XFR which you will continually see spike over 1.5v. It's not an issue because it's a small power draw only over 2 cores max.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Does this pass Memtest? Can you post your timings?
> 
> Thanks


dude You can see the screenshot Can you not ?









It says 14-14-14-22


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> dude You can see the screenshot Can you not ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says 14-14-14-22


I was playing Guild Wars 2 without problems ~3 hours. But was not fully stable. After increasing more job to do errors pushed in and black screen followed very soon. tRAS 24 seems ok atm. Need to check latency for that.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Out of the box you will see 1-2 cores go past 3.7GHz, so amp/power draw is less through silicon. When we OC we do all cores OC, resulting in higher amps/power, this is why AMD OC guidance is lower VCORE than what we see in stock operation.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> It's the same for XFR which you will continually see spike over 1.5v. It's not an issue because it's a small power draw only over 2 cores max.


except less voltage means more amperage is being shoved through the cpu, hence why when you up the voltage you hit higher clocks. Max stable oc wattage on a 1800x is 130w anything beyond that falls into the realm of instability. You can exceed 130 watts with lower voltage and higher clocks at the risk of shortening your cpu's lifespan. Exceeding tdp beyound a certain amount leads to quicker electron migration which is ineveitable. That all said I'm assuming 35-40 watt increases alsongside 1.45 max voltage is only shortening cpu runtime by a couple of weeks at the most from AMD's suggest 4 year life span. by that point I'd of at least socketed a 2nd gen ryzen chip


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> dude You can see the screenshot Can you not ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says 14-14-14-22


except the timmings are 14-8-14-14-22 in that screenshot, you just can't see it because aida's benchmark doesn't report trcdwr since usually in normal operation its the same as trcdrd. when you see less then 30 tras when dealing with ddr4 its more than likely the first 4 of the 5 main timmings are not the same and that there's some secondary timming tuning


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> F4-3200C14D-16GTZKO
> 
> 1.48V for the ram.
> 
> Edit. Wrong manufacturer code. It's now fixed.
> I haven't tested stability yet for those settings.


1.48v? Ram voltage can go up that high without issues long term? 
What other settings for the dram within the ch6 bios did you fiddle with? Boot up voltage at 1.45?
@Miiksu


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> 1.48v? Ram voltage can go up that high without issues long term?
> What other settings for the dram within the ch6 bios did you fiddle with? Boot up voltage at 1.45?
> @Miiksu


Yes I hope. I don't know. Boot voltage does not help for cold boots because I'm using 1501 bios. 1403 is better for cold boots. I think that 58.8 ns was bug or glitch. I am not getting anymore to that low. Now getting 63-64 ns.

My other settings:

ProcODT 60 Ohm

RttNom = Rtt_Nom_Disable
RttWr = RZQ/3
RttPark = RZQ/7

MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM = 20 Ohm
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM = 20 Ohm
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM = 20 Ohm


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> except the timmings are 14-8-14-14-22 in that screenshot, you just can't see it because aida's benchmark doesn't report trcdwr since usually in normal operation its the same as trcdrd. when you see less then 30 tras when dealing with ddr4 its more than likely the first 4 of the 5 main timmings are not the same and that there's some secondary timming tuning


I stand corrected ^^
Nice work


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> Yes I hope. I don't know. Boot voltage does not help for cold boots because I'm using 1501 bios. 1403 is better for cold boots. I think that 58.8 ns was bug or glitch. I am not getting anymore to that low. Now getting 63-64 ns.
> 
> My other settings:
> 
> ProcODT 60 Ohm
> 
> RttNom = Rtt_Nom_Disable
> RttWr = RZQ/3
> RttPark = RZQ/7
> 
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM = 20 Ohm
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM = 20 Ohm
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM = 20 Ohm


CADs @ 20 ? LOL I'd get blue and black screens if it even excepts it at all'

What;s the first one at ? as in ClkDrvStren... also 20 ?
@Miiksu


----------



## soulwrath

Ah.. 1501...I am still rocking 1403... I should really flash


----------



## MrPhilo

Anyone know what VDDP_Voltage does?

I swear I read it somewhere before on here and I can't find anything about it, we just recently unlocked it on our Prime bios

I'm pretty sure it helps you run your ram at higher speed, but want to make sure


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Ah.. 1501...I am still rocking 1403... I should really flash


voltage control is fubar at the moment, flash with consideration. that said my blck overclocks stick now so its a bit of trade off really


----------



## Taylor121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dook43*
> 
> HardOCP uses multiple instances of Handbrake to test stability.
> 
> I'd run 400% HCI Memtest coverage to ensure full memory stability.


A few details about my system:
Bios 9920
R7 1800x stock
G.SKILL F4-3200C14D-32GTZSW memory clocked at 3200

So far my system has survived:
1 hour realbench stress
4 hours of realbench stress
1 hour of HCI Memtest with 4 different tests going no errors

However, I just realized I have Geardown mode enabled :\ I am going to turn it off and see if I am still stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Memory raped for a week, but successfully.*Fully stable 3333DR LL*
> TM5 without errors ( 10 times ~ 1.5 hours ) and 5 hours+ play in games without any crashes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CLDO Auto*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1501 bios
> 
> 
> 
> [2017/08/15 17:21:37]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3333MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Auto]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> *- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.15000]*
> *DRAM Voltage [1.38500]*
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [2]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
> Trc_SM [42]
> TrrdS_SM [6]
> TrrdL_SM [8]
> Tfaw_SM [34]
> *TwtrS_SM [3]*
> TwtrL_SM [12]
> Twr_SM [12]
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [2]
> TwrwrScl_SM [2]
> *Trfc_SM [267]*
> Trfc2_SM [Auto]
> Trfc4_SM [Auto]
> Tcwl_SM [14]
> Trtp_SM [6]
> Trdwr_SM [Auto]
> Twrrd_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrSd_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrDd_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdSc_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdSd_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdDd_SM [Auto]
> *Tcke_SM [1]*
> ProcODT_SM [68.6 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Auto]
> Power Down Enable [Auto]
> RttNom [RZQ/3]
> RttWr [RZQ/3]
> RttPark [RZQ/1]
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm]
> *VTTDDR Voltage [0.71280] !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> *VDDP Voltage [0.90000]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [0.90000]*
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Auto]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> CPU Current Capability [Auto]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Optimized]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Optimized]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> *DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.38500]*
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Enabled]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Disabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> RGB LED lighting [Disabled]
> Intel LAN Controller [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [WDC WD30EFRX-68EUZN0]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> Generic USB Flash Disk 0.00 [Auto]
> Generic-SD/MMC/MS/MSPRO 1.00 [Auto]
> USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Auto]
> USB3_6 [Auto]
> USB3_7 [Auto]
> USB3_8 [Auto]
> USB3_9 [Auto]
> USB3_10 [Auto]
> USB2_11 [Auto]
> USB2_12 [Auto]
> USB2_13 [Auto]
> USB2_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> USB_16 [Auto]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
> CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
> W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> IOMMU [Auto]
> Remote Display Feature [Auto]
> Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
> POST Report [1 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [1]
> Profile Name []
> Save to Profile [1]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


Thank you 1usmus for posting your settings. These have been very helpful.


----------



## Taylor121

Memtest failed without geardown mode. I re-enabled it and I'm just going to be happy with what I got. If anyone has any suggestions on how I could get to 3333 or faster let me know!

Edit: On a separate note, does anyone have any thoughts on leaving my 1800x at stock. I originally planned on overclocking all cores to 3.9 or so, but it seems like the XFR is working pretty well with my cooling solution.


----------



## MynRich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPhilo*
> 
> Anyone know what VDDP_Voltage does?
> 
> I swear I read it somewhere before on here and I can't find anything about it, we just recently unlocked it on our Prime bios
> 
> I'm pretty sure it helps you run your ram at higher speed, but want to make sure


The Stilt has some good info that helped me understand a little better... still tinkering to fully grasp the concept


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taylor121*


You mentioned running four tests of HCI Memtest for 1 hour.








Maybe I'm reading this wrong but it should be run with 16 instances each running approx 1700MB with 32 GBs of Dram.
Most consider 1000% completion as stable enough for this test.

This is what 16GB should look like.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Please check this out http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig when time allows.


----------



## MynRich

Unlikely to pass but I've finally booted into windows

BIOS 1501

CPU- 4GHz @ 1.393v (per BIOS, HWInfo64 showed 1.387v at peak loads)
SoC - 1.125v
Dram & Dram Boot - 1.4v
Dram - 3600MHz
Timing was "The Stilt's 3466 Samsung B-Die 1.4v" upping the tRFC to 360

Edit: no go. Upgraded HCI MemTest to the MemTest Pro to hopefully curb some time off manually setting 850 in 16 boxes every boot...


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> dude You can see the screenshot Can you not ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says 14-14-14-22


Those are just the primaries.....


----------



## Timur Born

Is anyone around here somewhat fluent with Reaper (Digital Audio Workstation software)? I would like you to test how a single CPU core being overloaded stalls the whole system to a point where not only the mouse drops out heavily, but all of Windows.


----------



## alt-echi

Something is very temperamental on my computer. I Overclocked my LPX RAMS to 2800Mhz (as a tester)...So far so good, but on some days, I find my rams back at the default speeds (usually happens when boot takes longer than usual). Doesn't happen everyday, but it has happened more than once.

Didn't do anything special on the rams, just used the memory speed drop down menu on bios

Anyone experienced this issue before?


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Those are just the primaries.....


Got nice boost for the read speed. Cached got approx 1000 MB/s higher when lowering 14 > 8. I don't remember what was gains for uncached but I bet it got nice bump too.


----------



## RossiOCUK

OP still says:
Quote:


> Temperature readings (fixed in 1001 and later)
> 
> Tctl readings can be off on 0902, to fix set Sense Mi Skew = Enabled and Sense MI offset = 272. Most reliable sensor is the CPU sensor reading from SIO (listed under Crosshair VI Hero in HWInfo64). New BIOSes should be OK with defaults SenseMi Skew setting of 272.


But i swear we're meant to be disabling it now? @Timur Born Isn't that the case regardless of BIOS?


----------



## Timur Born

Newer BIOS versions turn Sense MI Skew off by default. If you enable it then the default value of 272 is to high to secure operation (disables thermal shutdown), use something between 262 to 268 instead.

Personally I disable it and set my fan-curves in BIOS accordingly. CPU temp (=Tdie = Tctl-20) usually remains below 80°C @ 3.95 GHz + 3333-C14.

Running at stock CPU speed (same RAM OC), though, is a curious case, because the CPU then varies between x36.50 and x37 for single cores when Tctl increases above 75°C. This suggests that out of OC mode soft-throttling now begins at plain Tctl = 75°C instead of the more convoluted way it was before. That's not a bad thing.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPhilo*
> 
> Anyone know what VDDP_Voltage does?
> 
> I swear I read it somewhere before on here and I can't find anything about it, we just recently unlocked it on our Prime bios
> 
> I'm pretty sure it helps you run your ram at higher speed, but want to make sure


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MynRich*
> 
> The Stilt has some good info that helped me understand a little better... still tinkering to fully grasp the concept


@MynRich I wonder what post(s) you refer to. The only thing i saw The Stilt talk about VDDP was here
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> In case anyone finds their RAM passing Memtest and other RAM intensive workloads (such as Linpack), but failing during gaming or while having high amounts of M.2 traffic: Try decreasing *VDDP* (not to be confused with CLDO_VDDP or VDDP Standby) to 850mV (855mV).


Pretty sure all his other statements revolve "CLDO_VDDP". That is to say... i could not find one single other post where he obviously means VDDP

Elmor had mentioned it at some point to :
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> That's only on your board, and we haven't been able to reproduce it here. I'm trying to find a board that this happens on so we can debug.
> It is what it is, your theory seems sound. *VDDP is similar to VCCIO on Intel platform. From our testing it didn't help much with DRAM, but it's possible it can affect things slightly. I'd recommend the same limits as SOC.*
> See my post above.
> Yes that's a known bug with AMD CBS, just like P0 VID etc. No solution for it right now.
> 
> SIO Clock Skew is related to the fixed board bricking issue. Theoretically if it's set to Disabled, you can safely go above the 1.20V limit on SOC Voltage.
> You're setting VID to something lower than default in P0? My theory is you're failing DRAM training and AMD CBS settings are reverted, but the BIOS is not aware and is still applying your offset.


@The Stilt and / or @elmor can maybe have some more on this subject.

From my findings i concluded that it does help to adjust this voltage (to a certain degree).
Here's the info i've gathered about it :

VDDP (not to be confused with CLDO_VDDP) must not be higher then 1,425V according to a AMD representitive.
1V or more seems to improve stability. 1,2V is a good target.
Volts more then 1,3V can impact the AGP in a negative way.
Definitly do NOT use more then 1,425V (AMD strongly suggested). Source : i think it's something the guy said in the video (link is in my sig)
EDIT :
more reources :
* What is VCCIO Exactly? And is it safe to set it at 1.1 Volts.
* What does vccsa and vccio actually do?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPhilo*
> 
> Anyone know what VDDP_Voltage does?
> 
> I swear I read it somewhere before on here and I can't find anything about it, we just recently unlocked it on our Prime bios
> 
> I'm pretty sure it helps you run your ram at higher speed, but want to make sure


It's one of the processor voltages, like 1.8V PLL and VCore for example. Could very well be Infinity Fabric voltage (maybe), no one knows as AMD is not releasing a lot of information about processor voltages.
My testings shows it to be best between 0.8V-1V. Have been using 0.96V with BIOS prior to 1401 and 0.810V from BIOS 1401 and now with BIOS 1501.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Newer BIOS versions turn Sense MI Skew off by default. If you enable it then the default value of 272 is to high to secure operation (disables thermal shutdown), use something between 262 to 268 instead.
> 
> Personally I disable it and set my fan-curves in BIOS accordingly. CPU temp (=Tdie = Tctl-20) usually remains below 80°C @ 3.95 GHz + 3333-C14.
> 
> Running at stock CPU speed (same RAM OC), though, is a curious case, because the CPU then varies between x36.50 and x37 for single cores when Tctl increases above 75°C. This suggests that out of OC mode soft-throttling now begins at plain Tctl = 75°C instead of the more convoluted way it was before. That's not a bad thing.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

A question for the more advanced ones among us.
Could it be helpfull to adress the following settings ? :

MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
If "yes", then what are the options for these settings and what is considered to be best for this platform ?

So far i've only found this document.
Page 104 shows recommendations for DDR4.
Could not find much info on it.


----------



## gupsterg

VDDP is voltage to phy of PCI-E, in my thread go to FAQ section link to post by The Stilt.

Upto UEFI 9943 VDDP [Auto] was 0.900V, after UEFI 9943 [Auto] was 0.975V.

I find lowering it to 0.900V helped me with 3466MHz stability on UEFI s after 1403 on my HW.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> VDDP is voltage to phy of PCI-E, in my thread go to FAQ section link to post by The Stilt.
> 
> Upto UEFI 9943 VDDP [Auto] was 0.900V, after UEFI 9943 [Auto] was 0.975V.
> 
> I find lowering it to 0.900V helped me with 3466MHz stability on UEFI s after 1403 on my HW.


You mean the CLDO_VDDP right ? Your confusing the 2 ?
Quote:


> CLDO_VDDP
> Voltage for the DDR4 PHY on the SoC. Somewhat counterintuitively, lowering VDDP can often be more beneficial for stability than raising CLDO_VDDP. Advanced overclockers should also know that altering CLDO_VDDP can move or resolve memory holes. Small changes to VDDP can have a big effect, and VDDP cannot not be set to a value greater than VDIMM-0.1V (not to exceed 1.05V). A cold reboot is required if you alter this voltage.
> 
> Sidenote: pre-1.0.0.6 BIOSes may also have an entry labeled "VDDP" that alters the external voltage level sent to the CPU VDDP pins. This is not the same parameter as CLDO_VDDP in AGESA 1.0.0.6.


source Community Update #4: Let's Talk DRAM!
This sheds some light. If interpeted wrong it can be very confusing


----------



## MynRich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> You mean the CLDO_VDDP right ? Your confusing the 2 ?
> source Community Update #4: Let's Talk DRAM!
> This sheds some light if interpeted wrong it can be very confusing


VDDP is different: under Extreme Tweaker. It's the 5th option. Saw a post where The Stilt said (I believe) that CLDO_VDDP is based on VDDP. (Why they're named so similarly idk)
I'll look for that post specifically and edit in this comment


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MynRich*
> 
> VDDP is different: under Extreme Tweaker. It's the 5th option. Saw a post where The Stilt said (I believe) that CLDO_VDDP is based on VDDP. (Why they're named so similarly idk)
> I'll look for that post specifically and edit in this comment


Maybe Gupster did actual mean VDDP but his comment "VDDP is voltage to phy of PCI-E"... that points to "CLDO_VDDP" Hence why i didn't understand what he said
While i was talking VDDP under Extreme Tweakers










EDIT :
Here's the answer to what you thought
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> No.
> CLDO_VDDP regulator is fed by VDDIO (DRAM Voltage).


----------



## gupsterg

This post you posted:-
Quote:


> That is to say... i could not find one single other post where he obviously means VDDP
> 
> Elmor had mentioned it at some point to :


And you had Elmor's post there, so as you seemed to want info on VDDP (ie found in Extreme Tweaker > Tweakers Paradise) I gave info.

If I was giving info on CLDO_VDDP (ie found in AMD CBS) I would have used correct term.

VDDP = Phy of PCI-E

CLDO_VDDP = Phy of IMC


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> This post you posted:-
> And you had Elmor's post there, so as you seemed to want info on VDDP (ie found in Extreme Tweaker > Tweakers Paradise) I gave info.
> 
> If I was giving info on CLDO_VDDP (ie found in AMD CBS) I would have used correct term.
> 
> VDDP = Phy of PCI-E
> 
> CLDO_VDDP = Phy of IMC


IMC ? Is that the same as SoC?
Quote:


> CLDO_VDDP
> Voltage for the DDR4 PHY on the SoC.


EDIT :
You mean "Internal Memory Control"?
Or intelligent memory controller ?
Sorry... trying to learn here ^^


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

deleted


----------



## gupsterg

Phy is an abbreviation for physical link AFAIK.

Memory will link to IMC, integrated memory controller.

So we can say it is Phy of memory/IMC IMO.

You can see at the end of this post Elmor states CLDO_VDDP is phy of memory.

I believe the IMC is part of SOC. Thus we raise SOC as we push RAM.

This is all I know/understand/believe.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Phy is an abbreviation for physical link AFAIK.
> 
> Memory will link to IMC, integrated memory controller.
> 
> So we can say it is Phy of memory/IMC IMO.
> 
> You can see at the end of this post Elmor states CLDO_VDDP is phy of memory.
> 
> I believe the IMC is part of SOC. Thus we raise SOC as we push RAM.
> 
> This is all I know/understand/believe.


Seems your conclusions weren't that far off ^^
This artical sheds some light on that https://community.arm.com/processors/b/blog/posts/it-s-mostly-in-the-phy
Ty


----------



## Taylor121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> You mentioned running four tests of HCI Memtest for 1 hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm reading this wrong but it should be run with 16 instances each running approx 1700MB with 32 GBs of Dram.
> Most consider 1000% completion as stable enough for this test.
> 
> This is what 16GB should look like.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please check this out http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig when time allows.


Thanks for the response and help. I'm new to overclocking memory.

Before I read your post, I tried some games last night. I got kicked to desktop in Counterstrike Go and Fallout 4 without an error message.

I did prime 95 all night blend and I did 3 additional instances of memtest. I had a failure on one of the memtests, but prime 95 ran blend all night without any errors.

I have been doing memtest with 16 instances for over an hour without any errors. I'm assuming since I had an error last night that I probably need to adjust settings. I want to keep the speed at 3200, so I am thinking about a voltage increase or potentially loosening timings slightly. Any advice on what I should try to adjust?

P.S. I added my rig.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Seems your conclusions weren't that far off ^^
> This artical sheds some light on that https://community.arm.com/processors/b/blog/posts/it-s-mostly-in-the-phy
> Ty


No problem







.


----------



## Miiksu

Damn I had single game crash at tRAS 24. Now I'm at 25 tRAS. But it does not much matter is it 21 or 28. It does not impact much performance. I'm at my setup limits at overclocking. Can't do much anymore at this point. Hope new AGESA will bring higher memory frequency overclocking.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> Damn I had single game crash at tRAS 24. Now I'm at 25 tRAS. But it does not much matter is it 21 or 28. It does not impact much performance. I'm at my setup limits at overclocking. Can't do much anymore at this point. Hope new AGESA will bring higher memory frequency overclocking.


What's your current status?
What RAM you using?
What setting you have ?
Couldn't seem to find your rig details... You might wanna add the specifics to your profile and enable it in your signature (would have saved me asking ^^


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> What's your current status?
> What RAM you using?
> What setting you have ?
> Couldn't seem to find your rig details... You might wanna add the specifics to your profile and enable it in your signature (would have saved me asking ^^


I don't know how to use this site signature







But I have [email protected] and samsung b die 2x8GB memory kit at 3487-14-14-14-25-T1. Can't overclock CPU any further. Scores goes down and same to memory (I need to loose sub timing too much). I have watercooled my system so temps are not problem but maybe voltage is. Vcore is 1.387. I need bretty much voltage for that 4G mark. Sorry of the lazy answer. It's late in Finland. Oh and I have Seasonic 850W Prime Titanium PSU. One of the top psu in the market. Maybe that help me little on overclocking.


----------



## crastakippers

Hi Guys,

my board won't post. I installed a rad and cpu block today. The PC.booted initially and idle temps were good at 29c. I rebooted a couple of times ok. Then I went into the bios to load my memory profile at 3200. and then hit F10 to save and exit. This is when the board failed to post. The fans and pump start but no post and the qcode shows error 46?

I removed the CMOS for a minute and retried but again no post. I removed one stick of ram and retried but still no post. I am running bios 1403.
I have a removed the CMOS again and am waiting for 30 minutes.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Taylor121

I had to back off of my 14-14-14 timings. Not 100% sure if it's stable, but I can play Fallout 4 or CS:Go for over an hour now without it crashing. I cannot hit 3333. I have tried numerous different settings and borrowed ideas from various posters here. I know this is dual rank memory and maybe mine just doesn't want to play ball. Maybe it's because of bios 9920, or perhaps it's because I have my 1800x running stock with XFR overclocking 2 cores regularly to 4.1.

I don't know how much performance I'm losing by going down to 3200 16-15-15-28, but I guess I am going to wait and see if I can make progress when future bios versions come out. I'll do an all night memtest on it with 16 windows open to stress it all.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

So, official 1501 is out.

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/

*Version 1501
2017/08/18
5.7 MBytes
CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 1501
1. Update keybot firmware
2. Improve Overclockability
*

Improved overclockability. Hmm.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taylor121*
> 
> 
> 
> I had to back off of my 14-14-14 timings. Not 100% sure if it's stable, but I can play Fallout 4 or CS:Go for over an hour now without it crashing. I cannot hit 3333. I have tried numerous different settings and borrowed ideas from various posters here. I know this is dual rank memory and maybe mine just doesn't want to play ball. Maybe it's because of bios 9920, or perhaps it's because I have my 1800x running stock with XFR overclocking 2 cores regularly to 4.1.
> 
> I don't know how much performance I'm losing by going down to 3200 16-15-15-28, but I guess I am going to wait and see if I can make progress when future bios versions come out. I'll do an all night memtest on it with 16 windows open to stress it all.


Sounds like you're currently on 9920.
If so, are you use The Stilts Memory Presets (I hope) rather manually entering everything?

Please post a snip showing HWInfo64 opened up while running that HCI test (like mine in previous post).
If you post your Bios Text File perhaps we can find something there to help. At least it'll save a lot of questions.


----------



## Taylor121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Sounds like you're currently on 9920.
> If so, are you use The Stilts Memory Presets (I hope) rather manually entering everything?
> 
> Please post a snip showing HWInfo64 opened up while running that HCI test (like mine in previous post).
> If you post your Bios Text File perhaps we can find something there to help. At least it'll save a lot of questions.


I am running 9920.

I am currently using 1usmus's settings but with looser timings. How do I create a txt of my bios files. I will gladly post it. Here is HwInfo64 opened up.


----------



## dagget3450

Allright, so I found that my SSD raid(or SSDS) was causing all kinds of issues on my ryzen build. I was getting system stopping pauses that were sometimes like 20 or 30 seconds long. It almost looked like the system had crashed, then it would come back around and work as normal until next pause. I noticed the HDD light was solid lit on the mobo during this pause issue. Also i was having random crashes as well. Since i disconnected my ssd's and just installed 2 hdds in raid 0 like my ssds were, its working fine with no pauses.....

I also did a bit of googling and found people complaining about some sort of issues with ryzen and ssds???? Anyone know what might be going on for me?

I am tempted to break the ssd raid array and try one single ssd on its own and see if it acts up.... Weird...

On the positive side my Ram settings i used in bios with stilts timings seems to be working flawlessly now. So all this time i was fighting with some sort of stability issue with ssds???


----------



## Taylor121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Sounds like you're currently on 9920.
> If so, are you use The Stilts Memory Presets (I hope) rather manually entering everything?
> 
> Please post a snip showing HWInfo64 opened up while running that HCI test (like mine in previous post).
> If you post your Bios Text File perhaps we can find something there to help. At least it'll save a lot of questions.


I switched to Stilts safe 3200 and just added geardown mode. I have 16 memtests running tonight. I'm going to feel really stupid if this works. I assumed those settings were bad for dual rank.


----------



## MynRich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> Allright, so I found that my SSD raid(or SSDS) was causing all kinds of issues on my ryzen build. I was getting system stopping pauses that were sometimes like 20 or 30 seconds long. It almost looked like the system had crashed, then it would come back around and work as normal until next pause. I noticed the HDD light was solid lit on the mobo during this pause issue. Also i was having random crashes as well. Since i disconnected my ssd's and just installed 2 hdds in raid 0 like my ssds were, its working fine with no pauses.....
> 
> I also did a bit of googling and found people complaining about some sort of issues with ryzen and ssds???? Anyone know what might be going on for me?
> 
> I am tempted to break the ssd raid array and try one single ssd on its own and see if it acts up.... Weird...
> 
> On the positive side my Ram settings i used in bios with stilts timings seems to be working flawlessly now. So all this time i was fighting with some sort of stability issue with ssds???


I boot off a 960 Evo (250GB) and see this sometimes immediately after booting into windows, but goes away after about 30 seconds?


----------



## Cata79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr. Vodka*
> 
> So, official 1501 is out.
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> *Version 1501
> 2017/08/18
> 5.7 MBytes
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 1501
> 1. Update keybot firmware
> 2. Improve Overclockability
> *
> 
> Improved overclockability. Hmm.


Improved overclockability my ass.


----------



## hurricane28

lol yeah. I tried 1501 BIOS and it wasn't an succes to be honest.

I am running 9920 BIOS rock solid now and i am kinda done tweaking and tinkering with the BIOS for now.


----------



## crastakippers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crastakippers*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> my board won't post. I installed a rad and cpu block today. The PC.booted initially and idle temps were good at 29c. I rebooted a couple of times ok. Then I went into the bios to load my memory profile at 3200. and then hit F10 to save and exit. This is when the board failed to post. The fans and pump start but no post and the qcode shows error 46?
> 
> I removed the CMOS for a minute and retried but again no post. I removed one stick of ram and retried but still no post. I am running bios 1403.
> I have a removed the CMOS again and am waiting for 30 minutes.
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated.


Got it posting. Removed GPU, tried single memory sticks in each slot, played around with pressure of Raystorm water block on AM3 back plate, removed the CMOS batttery for several hours. It still would not pass qcode 46 (mem initialize). I then tried pressing the safe boot button with the cmos removed and power plugged in. Not sure if this is what fixed it or even if its good practice but my ryzen is back up and running.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> I don't know how to use this site signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I have [email protected] and samsung b die 2x8GB memory kit at 3487-14-14-14-25-T1. Can't overclock CPU any further. Scores goes down and same to memory (I need to loose sub timing too much). I have watercooled my system so temps are not problem but maybe voltage is. Vcore is 1.387. I need bretty much voltage for that 4G mark. Sorry of the lazy answer. It's late in Finland. Oh and I have Seasonic 850W Prime Titanium PSU. One of the top psu in the market. Maybe that help me little on overclocking.


Sounds like you'll need to pump up the CPU voltage a bit and maybe the socvoltage as well
Can't tell from a distance ^^. You could try that.
You using boost-mode or Pstates ?

Btw Check this to find out on how to put yourspecs in your profile/signature http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Sounds like you'll need to pump up the CPU voltage a bit and maybe the socvoltage as well
> Can't tell from a distance ^^. You could try that.
> You using boost-mode or Pstates ?
> 
> Btw Check this to find out on how to put yourspecs in your profile/signature http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


I have tried. Maybe I can get stable 4025-4030 MHz but performance goes down. Not sure why it happens. My cinebench score is approx 1850 and when I was trying to achiement over 4000 MHz it went down like I was downclocking my CPU 100 MHz. I don't use ZenStates(does not launch) nor P-state coz it does not work on manual voltage. Only offset is supported.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> I have tried. Maybe I can get stable 4025-4030 MHz but performance goes down. Not sure why it happens. My cinebench score is approx 1850 and when I was trying to achiement over 4000 MHz it went down like I was downclocking my CPU 100 MHz. I don't use ZenStates(does not launch) nor P-state coz it does not work on manual voltage. Only offset is supported.


That's weird
You sure your board gets all the juice it needs? Like... there's a option to plug in a aditional powercable that connects to your PSU.
It should enable for better better powerdraws according to the manual... when overclocking it might be needed to have that installed.
You PSU certanly seems to have enough headroom to support the overclocking


----------



## Josemsar

Hello there!

I've been followinf this thread to keep updated with Asus BIOS updates, but now I do need some help. First of all I have no idea of OC'ing almost right now (Last time I did it was a blue BIOS and 2 things to check, CPU volt. and Freq.







) with so much stuff going on.

The thing is, until now I was happy with stock settings (R7 1700 with no OC done) + DHOCP profile for 3200 Mhz mem. I saw troday that Asus provided a new stable bios (1501) so I updated and now the system runs with higher temps.

I'm not sure of the exact temps I had before, but I was using the ASUS Aura stuff with the temps profile, and before it was green almost always (Witch means low temps) and now it's yellow as soon as I do anything (Middle temps) like opening Steam or loading a "big" webpage on Chrome.

I have no idea of what exact temps and Vcore volts should I have with this usage.

I was waiting to have AGESA 1007 to start learning about this, but at this point I don't mind OC'ing if I'm gonna have to start playing with BIOS settings as long as I can optimize temps/power consumption

PD: Before flashing it I restored defaults.

PD2: Sorry if this is not the right thread for a noobie. Don't know where to go...


----------



## Timur Born

This week I got a kernel blue screen the moment I plugged in a USB 3.0 hub into the CPU connected USB 3.0 ports. This happened while Windows was running in Safe Mode.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> This week I got a kernel blue screen the moment I plugged in a USB 3.0 hub into the CPU connected USB 3.0 ports. This happened while Windows was running in Safe Mode.


usb3.0 enabled in bios ?
latest chipset drivers installed?
ASmedia drivers installed?
The correct windows powerplan is selected?


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> That's weird
> You sure your board gets all the juice it needs? Like... there's a option to plug in a aditional powercable that connects to your PSU.
> It should enable for better better powerdraws according to the manual... when overclocking it might be needed to have that installed.
> You PSU certanly seems to have enough headroom to support the overclocking


Yes all the connections are fine. I haven't forgotten mobo's power cables


----------



## Timur Born

The Asmedia driver is only relevant for the Asmedia 3.1 ports, not the CPU connected 3.0 ports. Latest AMD drivers installed. Of course 3.0 is enabled, XHCI handoff might have been disabled at the time of the blue screen, though (which usually is not a bad thing).

The only thing in Windows power profiles that can affect computer stability with external connections is PCIe Link State power management. By default this is enabled in all profiles but the "High Performance" one. The last time I saw a blue screen happen due to this was on my bootcamped 2011 Macbook Pro using Windows 7 with a Firewire Audio interface. This could be the source, but it seems statistically unlikely (it would happen more often to more people).


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Any one looking to download the installer for ASUS AI Suite 3 V1.01.72 ?
Finaly found it available... not where i expected it though
Aperently ASUS expects people using windows 10 to also check the downloadsection for windows 7








LOL
Anyway... you can download it here https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/ under the Windows 7 64bit section in the Utilities department

EDIT :
The Dutch site has a newer version available under the Windows 64bit section
Go figure








Version 2.00.03
https://www.asus.com/nl/supportonly/ROG_CROSSHAIR_VI_HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## hurricane28

I can't recommend using that software. Its incredibly buggy and it can cause more problems than it solves. Uninstalling is a pain too, you need to use special remove tool for it in order to completely remove it..


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> That's weird
> You sure your board gets all the juice it needs? Like... there's a option to plug in a aditional powercable that connects to your PSU.
> It should enable for better better powerdraws according to the manual... when overclocking it might be needed to have that installed.
> You PSU certanly seems to have enough headroom to support the overclocking


Oh I forgot I use geekbench performance bias. Maybe that is the cause for bad performance at higher clocks? I haven't tested this theory yet.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> Yes all the connections are fine. I haven't forgotten mobo's power cables


Still weird.
Things you could do to eliminate for beiing the cause of the issue

Check if powercables are plugged in to board properly. Hapened to me some while back... twiteling it a bit in the socket fixed it.
Check if there's enough tim between the cooler and the processor and if it's spread out properly.
Check if the CPU isn't trotled by some thing else.
Check if memory sticks aren't getting to hot.
Check if VRM temps are good
Other then this.. i can't think of any thing else to find the cause.


----------



## CmdrAlchemy

Christ, here i thought Asus knows how to BIOS and updated to the latest 1501. Now the thing wont even let me into BIOS anymore, stuck at A9, 0d got no Asus logo anymore during boot. Leaving it it boots into OS. Trying to set UEFI flag to firmware and reboot directly into it and it gets stuck at A9.

Using also the Dram retry setting to 3 because it always fails the first time then it forgets from time to time.

Man its Crosshair on FX62 all over again......


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Still weird.
> Things you could do to eliminate for beiing the cause of the issue
> 
> Check if powercables are plugged in to board properly. Hapened to me some while back... twiteling it a bit in the socket fixed it.
> Check if there's enough tim between the cooler and the processor and if it's spread out properly.
> Check if the CPU isn't trotled by some thing else.
> Check if memory sticks aren't getting to hot.
> Check if VRM temps are good
> Other then this.. i can't think of any thing else to find the cause.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> Oh I forgot I use geekbench performance bias. Maybe that is the cause for bad performance at higher clocks? I haven't tested this theory yet.


That's very well possible.
You could try disabling it and see if that helps. I suppose it will help.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> The Asmedia driver is only relevant for the Asmedia 3.1 ports, not the CPU connected 3.0 ports. Latest AMD drivers installed. Of course 3.0 is enabled, XHCI handoff might have been disabled at the time of the blue screen, though (which usually is not a bad thing).
> 
> The only thing in Windows power profiles that can affect computer stability with external connections is PCIe Link State power management. By default this is enabled in all profiles but the "High Performance" one. The last time I saw a blue screen happen due to this was on my bootcamped 2011 Macbook Pro using Windows 7 with a Firewire Audio interface. This could be the source, but it seems statistically unlikely (it would happen more often to more people).


First of all... USB connected to the CPUcooling would be a 2.0 or 2.1 if i recall correctly.
Secondly.. i do think the Asmedia drivers include 3.0 drivers but i'm not 100% sure. Nonetheless... installing them is a good idea imo.

The XHCI handoff disabled might have been the most probable cause http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-3053707/xhci-hand.html


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Still weird.
> Things you could do to eliminate for beiing the cause of the issue
> 
> Check if powercables are plugged in to board properly. Hapened to me some while back... twiteling it a bit in the socket fixed it.
> Check if there's enough tim between the cooler and the processor and if it's spread out properly.
> Check if the CPU isn't trotled by some thing else.
> Check if memory sticks aren't getting to hot.
> Check if VRM temps are good
> Other then this.. i can't think of any thing else to find the cause.


Now I saw some performance increase. Maybe it was just bad run in cinebench. Like my Aida64 memory scores... 58.8 ns









CB15 Scores 1858 > 1888
CPU clock 4000 > 4050 MHz


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> Now I saw some performance increase. Maybe it was just bad run in cinebench. Like my Aida64 memory scores... 58.8 ns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CB15 Scores 1858 > 1888
> CPU clock 4000 > 4050 MHz


LOL So aperently that helped


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> First of all... USB connected to the CPUcooling would be a 2.0 or 2.1 if i recall correctly.


You do do not recall correctly. There is an USB 3.1 Asmedia controller (2 ports), an USB 3.1 X370 chipset controller (1 internal port), an USB 3.0 X370 chipset controller (4 ports + 2 internal ports) and an USB 3.0 CPU controller (4 ports). The USB 2.0 ports are on top of that.
Quote:


> Secondly.. i do think the Asmedia drivers include 3.0 drivers but i'm not 100% sure. Nonetheless... installing them is a good idea imo.


The Asmedia drivers are only needed for the Asmedia controller.
Quote:


> The XHCI handoff disabled might have been the most probable cause http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-3053707/xhci-hand.html


All that disabling XHCI handoff does is to shift USB 3.0 responsibility from BIOS to Windows/OS. There would have to be a bug in the Windows USB 3.0 drivers then, which is possible, but would be the first (and only) time I encountered that as a source of a blue screen yet. Those Windows drivers are dated April 2017 for AMD's USB 3.0 controller, so they are rather new and maybe not as matured as the Intel ones. When I find time I will try to reproduce it again in Safe Mode.


----------



## CmdrAlchemy

30 Reboots and clearing CMOS and it looks like its working now.
Running the Gskill now at 3600Mhz 15-15-15-35 1T and suprisingly TPU2 with CPU set on 4.1Ghz (1600x)

Seems its a bit better handling memory too but will know after a cold reboot over night. Previously it would boot without issues on 3600MHz IF CSM was set to Auto (ie on). Disabling CSM would fail on RAM during cold boot. But going into BIOS and setting retry to 3 or so, 90% of times it would boot without issues.

Does anyone have a good sensors config for lm-sensors?

Using default conf atm and drivers from the it87 github https://github.com/groeck/it87
asus-isa-0000
Adapter: ISA adapter

it8665-isa-0290
Adapter: ISA adapter
in0: +0.59 V (min = +2.41 V, max = +2.78 V)
in1: +0.69 V (min = +0.58 V, max = +2.60 V)
in2: +2.01 V (min = +1.51 V, max = +0.63 V)
in3: +2.00 V (min = +2.60 V, max = +2.57 V)
in4: +0.58 V (min = +2.50 V, max = +2.06 V)
in5: +0.50 V (min = +1.94 V, max = +2.78 V)
in6: +1.02 V (min = +2.55 V, max = +2.29 V)
3VSB: +1.68 V (min = +2.76 V, max = +2.41 V)
Vbat: +1.56 V
+3.3V: +1.68 V
fan1: 1134 RPM (min = 12 RPM)
fan5: 3750 RPM (min = -1 RPM) ALARM
temp1: +30.0°C (low = +97.0°C, high = +127.0°C)
temp2: +29.0°C (low = -66.0°C, high = -9.0°C) sensor = AMD AMDSI
temp3: +30.0°C (low = +75.0°C, high = -93.0°C) sensor = thermistor
intrusion0: ALARM

Only correct things seem to be FAN and TEMps.

EDIT:
Downgraded back, tried every setting to get back RAM at 3600Mhz 15-15-15-35 1T and with CPU set on 4.1Ghz (1600x) on 1.177v
Manually changing freq using the multiplier was moving the voltage like a freak even when i had offset mode set, started to use negative values to come even close to what i had with previous BIOS and when it dropped even more it went into bootloops.

Tried the TPU / TPU2 settings and they all used 1.4-1.5v to get what i had previously.

Downgraded back to 1403 and BAM TPU2 gave me identical setting.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taylor121*
> 
> How do I create a txt of my bios files. I will gladly post it.


Enter Bios> Tool>"Load/Save Profile from/to USB Drive"
it's under OC profiles at the very bottom. (Iirc Ctrl+F2)


----------



## Clukos

Finally got my Noctua U12s, things are looking good


























1.35 vcore (0.175 offset) at 4.0 GHz.


----------



## Timur Born

In order to get rid of stalls I tried pulling the battery. Several minutes was not enough, but two hours did the trick. Curiously I was greeted with constant code 0D afterwards until I used the safe boot button (clear settings likely would have done the trick, too). So whatever defaults the board returns to after an empty battery, it doesn't like to boot my B die dimms.

Also switched from 9920 to 1501, did another Clear CMOS and optimized defaults, switched dimms to other slots, all to no avail. One core overload of Reaper + DAWBench stills stalls the whole system.


----------



## Kildar

Same here. I'm not trying anything else until AGESA 1.0.0.7 comes out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> lol yeah. I tried 1501 BIOS and it wasn't an succes to be honest.
> 
> I am running 9920 BIOS rock solid now and i am kinda done tweaking and tinkering with the BIOS for now.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CmdrAlchemy*
> 
> EDIT:
> Downgraded back, tried every setting to get back RAM at 3600Mhz 15-15-15-35 1T and with CPU set on 4.1Ghz (1600x) on 1.177v
> Manually changing freq using the multiplier was moving the voltage like a freak even when i had offset mode set, started to use negative values to come even close to what i had with previous BIOS and when it dropped even more it went into bootloops.
> 
> Tried the TPU / TPU2 settings and they all used 1.4-1.5v to get what i had previously.
> 
> Downgraded back to 1403 and BAM TPU2 gave me identical setting.


Disable Core Performance Boost to get voltage to be normal.


----------



## Taylor121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Sounds like you're currently on 9920.
> If so, are you use The Stilts Memory Presets (I hope) rather manually entering everything?
> 
> Please post a snip showing HWInfo64 opened up while running that HCI test (like mine in previous post).
> If you post your Bios Text File perhaps we can find something there to help. At least it'll save a lot of questions.




I got 2 errors last night with the Stilts Memory Preset for safe 3200 with geardown enabled. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I will make a copy of my bios txt file soon. I have some obligations today but want to get this stable!


----------



## Taylor121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Enter Bios> Tool>"Load/Save Profile from/to USB Drive"
> it's under OC profiles at the very bottom. (Iirc Ctrl+F2)


It saves it as a cap file instead of txt


----------



## Remarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr. Vodka*
> 
> So, official 1501 is out.
> *Version 1501
> 2017/08/18*


but still not repaired anomaly with overstating vcore on 0.2v


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MynRich*
> 
> I boot off a 960 Evo (250GB) and see this sometimes immediately after booting into windows, but goes away after about 30 seconds?


Mine did the same except it continues while i use the machine.. perfect examlle is i boot up, fire up witcher3 and start playing. Within 5 minutes or less ill get solid hdd led on mobo and music stops in background. Then it stops loading the zone and geralt gets stuck in place. Then it comes back around and everything loads in ...

It does on it on desktop usage also just randomly siezes up temporarily...
I was worried something was wrong with my cpu or mobo. Btw- it does this on stock settings just less often.

Im gonna continue testing on hdds and try some of my crucial ssds and see..


----------



## Josemsar

I've been trying to get an OC / Better optimization in my CPU. I've started with 3.4 Ghz. Still, I saw on an Asus Video that enabling global c-states would make it more power-friendly under low usage, but the CPU does not lower the freq on Idle... Am I missing something?


----------



## hurricane28

I cannot
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> Same here. I'm not trying anything else until AGESA 1.0.0.7 comes out.


Yeah me too man.

I am really done tweaking on this platform as i noticed that you swap one hell for another lol. you try to fix one thing and that is finally working and than you have to fix new problems that were caused by the first fix lol. The result being that you tweak more with your system instead of enjoying it over a very small gain not even noticeable in real life performance.


----------



## Tegg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Josemsar*
> 
> I've been trying to get an OC / Better optimization in my CPU. I've started with 3.4 Ghz. Still, I saw on an Asus Video that enabling global c-states would make it more power-friendly under low usage, but the CPU does not lower the freq on Idle... Am I missing something?


Hi are using power savings in windows? Ryzen balanced saving plan?


----------



## Tegg

Managed 3.9ghz stable on my 1700 and it made it through quite abit do prime. Using offset it tops out 1.417.

3.85ghz seems great at 1.344v but it seems one core is problematic in prime when going for higher clocks.

Thinking of staying here at 3.85ghz as it's comfy. I did improve temperatures slightly. Tightened my screws on the noctua and it helped decrease temps a little I think. 3.8ghz barely reaches 61C and 3.85ghz is 65C
3.9ghz goes into 70+C territory.

Edit: numbers are rough but yeah 3.8ghz is the really nice cool spot with low voltage.


----------



## Josemsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tegg*
> 
> Hi are using power savings in windows? Ryzen balanced saving plan?


If using power saving, some cores shut down, but still keeps the freq. I was looking into dynamic freq overclock.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Josemsar*
> 
> If using power saving, some cores shut down, but still keeps the freq. I was looking into dynamic freq overclock.


Take a look: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/15480#post_26099563


----------



## Josemsar

Aren't this temps too high for this CoreVoltage? 1700 + Stock Wraith cooler OCed to 3.4Ghz


----------



## Tegg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Josemsar*
> 
> Aren't this temps too high for this CoreVoltage? 1700 + Stock Wraith cooler OCed to 3.4Ghz


It's the stock cooler. Your minimum temp given means it's fine.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Please can someone post up their set of p-state settings for 4GHz main and sets of lower states for me to check out? TIA

Also, what's the CPU temp sensor under the motherboard section of HWinfo?
I've got :
TCTL
TDIE
CPU
CPU SOCKET

@gupsterg Do you rely on tctl or CPU reading under the motherboard?


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taylor121*
> 
> 
> 
> I got 2 errors last night with the Stilts Memory Preset for safe 3200 with geardown enabled. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I will make a copy of my bios txt file soon. I have some obligations today but want to get this stable!


14,14,14,14,34,48, rest on auto
Use 80 procdt, CAD and RZQs on auto
Use 2T and disable GD
VRam 1.37
Vsoc 1.010-1.025.
Retest HCI over night. Should work on any c14d32gtz, save the stable preset and since that point start tweak timings etc....


----------



## Josemsar

There is some really weird **** happening with 1501 and should not be released as a stable update. I just flashed back to 1403 and this are the temps from stock settings for CPU Volt and Temp




25º on Idle at 3 Ghz (With the Asus mini OC (Can't remember de name) enabled) and stock voltages




~40º on Idle with only +400Mhz and a negative voltage offset

I knew those temps could not be normal!!!

PD: The system with stock values on 1501 wil still run about those temps don't know why. i can hear more the fans just on idle. I just went to 3400Mhz to make some use of that extra temp the CPU was getting.


----------



## Clukos

1501 and 9920 have Sense Mi Skew disabled by default. I wish AMD would clear the confusion around temps


----------



## SpecChum

I see 1501 has gone official.

Not much of a change log tho:

CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 1501
1. Update keybot firmware
2. Improve Overclockability

Worth updating if I'm stable on 1403?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RossiOCUK*
> 
> Please can someone post up their set of p-state settings for 4GHz main and sets of lower states for me to check out? TIA
> 
> Also, what's the CPU temp sensor under the motherboard section of HWinfo?
> I've got :
> TCTL
> TDIE
> CPU
> CPU SOCKET


Lower states I do not touch, I just change FID in PState 0 to target I want, you want 4000MHz set FID as A0.

I have same sensors.

tCTL is reading from highest of 20 die sensors, some rotating/averaging must be going on IMO, think of it as CPU Package temp as on Intel CPU.

tDIE is tCTL - 20°C.

CPU Sensor is Super IO chip reading tCTL, from UEFI 1401 has the 20°C offset removed for X CPU, so should match tDIE. Be aware on there is bug yet to be fixed where when a X CPU rig is placed into sleep the offset removes on CPU Sensor so fan profile will go 'spackie'.

CPU Socket is a thermistor within the centre square of socket, read by Super IO chip.

Most of above is covered in OP of my thread and plenty of times in this thread.


----------



## Ramad

BIOS 1501 on ASUS web page is the same as the BETA 1501.


----------



## Clukos

I did some testing with the U12s, I'm not so sure setting Sense Mi Skew to disabled is the right thing on my CPU. During heavy stress testing at 4.0 GHz the temperature reading reported 77C on the core with it disabled. During that test I could touch the heat-pipes on the U12s (the ones contacting the CPU) for about a minute + without any discomfort, it was warm but not 70+ C warm.

What's the official word on Sense Mi Skew on non-X CPUs?


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Lower states I do not touch, I just change FID in PState 0 to target I want, you want 4000MHz set FID as A0.
> 
> I have same sensors.
> 
> tCTL is reading from highest of 20 die sensors, some rotating/averaging must be going on IMO, think of it as CPU Package temp as on Intel CPU.
> 
> tDIE is tCTL - 20°C.
> 
> CPU Sensor is Super IO chip reading tCTL, from UEFI 1401 has the 20°C offset removed for X CPU, so should match tDIE. Be aware on there is bug yet to be fixed where when a X CPU rig is placed into sleep the offset removes on CPU Sensor so fan profile will go 'spackie'.
> 
> CPU Socket is a thermistor within the centre square of socket, read by Super IO chip.
> 
> Most of above is covered in OP of my thread and plenty of times in this thread.


Cheers buddy.
Little confused though, the CPU Sensor under motherboard reading doesn't match anything else, all 4 are different.
I'm still on 9945 btw.


----------



## cookiedent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> BIOS 1501 on ASUS web page is the same as the BETA 1501.


sure?
They take a instable Beta BIOS and rename it to "offical BIOS"?
Thats a joke...


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiedent*
> 
> sure?
> They take a instable Beta BIOS and rename it to "offical BIOS"?
> Thats a joke...


It's pretty stable here. All BIOS versions that passes beta stage are released as stable.


----------



## BC00

Hey guys! How to explain this huge read/copy performance drop after increasing DRAM speed from 3466 to 3600?
It's CH6, R7 1700 and G.SKILL 2x8GB TridentZ 3600CL16. I also noticed that HCI runs a lot slower with 3600, but I could finish 400 % with out errors. Tried 9945 and 1403 BIOSes, newer AIDA version. 3600 is still slower by a lot.


----------



## ebeeeb

Okay, I think I learned a lot today. I think I slowly get a feel for how overclocking works and went from 98% greenhorn to novice today (memory OC I'm 99.9% greenhorn still).

So in the past I had a "fairly stable" Ryzen 1700 3.8GHz / 4x8GB RAM 3200MHz CL14 OC that I had not thoroughly tested. Basically I just got familiar with the settings this platform offers.

Today I decided to update to 1501 and got started with a solid CPU overclock. When I have the CPU OC down, I'll start memory overclocking. Today I think I got a solid baseline to get started from and just wanted to ask if someone could check up on my methotology to close day 1 of my OC adventure.

My tools for today were mainly LinX (technically the same as Intel Burnin Test AFAIK) and HWINFO64 for monitoring.

I changed the following settings from default BIOS settings before starting:

CSM disabled
fast boot disabled
Q-Fan control over the top (custom loop, using the C6H monoblock that also cools VRMs and PCH) to exclude instabilities caused by temps. Over the whole day CPU temp was mostly in the ~70C area. VRM was about ~55C.
MISkew is disabled by default on 1501 if I'm not mistaken
Core performance boost disabled
From there I proceeded as follows:

Everytime I changed a setting (core clock, vcore or LLC) I ran LinX with maximum settings (30000 MB, problem size: 63.5k). When it didn't crash for 30 minutes I deemed it "stable" and ran a couple of benchmarks and noted the scores for future reference (will be interesting to compare it after the memory OC). Also I wrote down vcore idle/load voltages and the power draw "CPU Core Power" and "CPU Package Power". I only started tinkering with LLC2 after not being able to get it stable with even 1.45V vcore.

So starting from 3900 MHz I first passed LinX with 1.375V vcore and LLC auto. From there I upped the clock to 3925 MHz, kept vcore and LLC and ran LinX until it crashed. Then upped the vcore and repeated. 3925 MHz was stable at 1.40625V/LLC=auto.

After that I hit a brick wall. 3950 MHz wasn't even stable at 1.45V/LLC=auto. So I went back to 1.40625V, set LLC=2 and worked my way up vcore again. 3950 MHz OC passed 30 minutes of LinX with 1.43125V/LLC2.

3975 MHz on LLC2 crashed even on 1.444V vcore. That's where I see the limit. I don't wanna go further on LLC and 1.444V would already be way out of my comfort zone. Just wanted to see how far I can push this baby









To summarize today's baseline:

[email protected]/LLC=auto
[email protected]/LLC=auto
[email protected]/LLC=2 (edit: crashed after 1h LinX, not pushing this any further)
Now those will be tinkered with until stable under LinX with max settings for min. 24h and Prime95 blend/small FFT for min. 24h. Then I'll proceed with memory overclocking.

Any major oversights here? Any suggestions or is this OK?

Here the questions I'm left with:

From my perspective the extra voltage needed for 3925/3950MHz seems not really worth it. Even though the system is under water, I think the 3900 MHz OC is the sanest option. Any thoughts?
Is LLC=auto the same as LLC=1? (edit: answer in Ryzen essential info thread: it's not the same - auto=LLC0)
How far below vcore=1.45V do I have to be to avoid spikes over 1.45V on LLC=2? Would 1.43175V vcore possibly be too much already? If so, 3900MHz OC is the clear winner here. (edit: also in the essential info thread, according to Raja LLC levels 1 and 2 constrain overshoot to respectively 10-20mV)
When overclocking memory, will this have an effect on my CPU OC and maybe make it unstable? I imagine I could tinker on the memory settings all I want when the CPU OC is the reason for unstability. If that was the reason, wouldn't it be smarter to start out with memory OCing and proceed with CPU OCing after?
Alright, that was quite lenghty and I hope I didn't "over-abbreviate" my sentences, I'm quite tired. I'm looking forward to your input.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RossiOCUK*
> 
> Cheers buddy.
> Little confused though, the CPU Sensor under motherboard reading doesn't match anything else, all 4 are different.
> I'm still on 9945 btw.


Use Sense MI Skew: Disabled and post a HWINFO screenie and I will view/explain







. As that's older UEFI I never tried with an X CPU but on non X, CPU Sensor had 5°C offset, there is an app by Elmor I used to remove it. If I see a screenie I'll know if there.

I'm guessing your using 9945 as it was supposed to be better for 2DPC?


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebeeeb*
> 
> 
> From my perspective the extra voltage needed for 3925/3950MHz seems not really worth it. Even though the system is under water, I think the 3900 MHz OC is the sanest option. Any thoughts?
> When overclocking memory, will this have an effect on my CPU OC and maybe make it unstable? I imagine I could tinker on the memory settings all I want when the CPU OC is the reason for unstability. If that was the reason, wouldn't it be smarter to start out with memory OCing and proceed with CPU OCing after?


Yeah, the extra voltage isn't worth the speed. I'd stay at 3.9GHz.

It makes more sense to find the CPU's highest stable overclock as that has more influence on performance. Then, find the highest stable RAM OC.


----------



## SaiKamalDoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Memory raped for a week, but successfully.*Fully stable 3333DR LL*
> TM5 without errors ( 10 times ~ 1.5 hours ) and 5 hours+ play in games without any crashes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CLDO Auto*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1501 bios
> 
> 
> 
> [2017/08/15 17:21:37]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3333MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Auto]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> *- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.15000]*
> *DRAM Voltage [1.38500]*
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [2]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
> Trc_SM [42]
> TrrdS_SM [6]
> TrrdL_SM [8]
> Tfaw_SM [34]
> *TwtrS_SM [3]*
> TwtrL_SM [12]
> Twr_SM [12]
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [2]
> TwrwrScl_SM [2]
> *Trfc_SM [267]*
> Trfc2_SM [Auto]
> Trfc4_SM [Auto]
> Tcwl_SM [14]
> Trtp_SM [6]
> Trdwr_SM [Auto]
> Twrrd_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrSd_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrDd_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdSc_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdSd_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdDd_SM [Auto]
> *Tcke_SM [1]*
> ProcODT_SM [68.6 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Auto]
> Power Down Enable [Auto]
> RttNom [RZQ/3]
> RttWr [RZQ/3]
> RttPark [RZQ/1]
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm]
> *VTTDDR Voltage [0.71280] !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> *VDDP Voltage [0.90000]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [0.90000]*
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Auto]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> CPU Current Capability [Auto]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Optimized]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Optimized]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> *DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.38500]*
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Enabled]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Disabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> RGB LED lighting [Disabled]
> Intel LAN Controller [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [WDC WD30EFRX-68EUZN0]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> Generic USB Flash Disk 0.00 [Auto]
> Generic-SD/MMC/MS/MSPRO 1.00 [Auto]
> USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Auto]
> USB3_6 [Auto]
> USB3_7 [Auto]
> USB3_8 [Auto]
> USB3_9 [Auto]
> USB3_10 [Auto]
> USB2_11 [Auto]
> USB2_12 [Auto]
> USB2_13 [Auto]
> USB2_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> USB_16 [Auto]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
> CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
> W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> IOMMU [Auto]
> Remote Display Feature [Auto]
> Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
> POST Report [1 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [1]
> Profile Name []
> Save to Profile [1]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


What's the ram you have ? Gskill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ duel rank ??


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaiKamalDoss*


of course dual rank
G.Skill F4-3000c14D-32GTZR


----------



## Remarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiedent*
> 
> sure?
> They take a instable Beta BIOS and rename it to "offical BIOS"?
> Thats a joke...


yes-the build date same 07/28/2017


----------



## 1usmus

*DUAL RANK 3333*
AIDA Stress test:
A1 B1 ~21m (3 cycles)
A2 B2 only 4m (3 cycles)



1) The longer the line, the greater the resistance and noise. For dualarank this is very critical.
2) VTT DDR auto works better
3) RZQ3 / RZQ3 / RZQ 1 for 2 DIMM best
4) Lower Soc is better, 1.025
5) VPP 2.6
6) CAD_BUS 20 20 40 60
7) Lower procODT is better, 68 now (procODT 80 crash after 3 min, procODT 68 crash after 21min)
8) Vram/boot 1.385 (lower crash after 3 min)
9) CLDO_VDDP 868
10) VDDP 900

Lads, I hope for your help and ideas. Together we can









I think now problem in CAD_BUS...need 17h BKDG


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Use Sense MI Skew: Disabled and post a HWINFO screenie and I will view/explain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . As that's older UEFI I never tried with an X CPU but on non X, CPU Sensor had 5°C offset, there is an app by Elmor I used to remove it. If I see a screenie I'll know if there.
> 
> I'm guessing your using 9945 as it was supposed to be better for 2DPC?


Sense MI Skew is disabled. I'll post a screenshot when I get on my PC later








Yes using 9945 because at the time I had best result with it. I was going to put 9920 on but think I will wait for the next AGESA.


----------



## SaiKamalDoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *DUAL RANK 3333*
> AIDA Stress test:
> A1 B1 ~21m (3 cycles)
> A2 B2 only 4m (3 cycles)
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The longer the line, the greater the resistance and noise. For dualarank this is very critical.
> 2) VTT DDR auto works better
> 3) RZQ3 / RZQ3 / RZQ 1 for 2 DIMM best
> 4) Lower Soc is better, 1.025
> 5) VPP 2.6
> 6) CAD_BUS 20 20 40 60
> 7) Lower procODT is better, 68 now (procODT 80 crash after 3 min, procODT 68 crash after 21min)
> 8) Vram/boot 1.385 (lower crash after 3 min)
> 9) CLDO_VDDP 868
> 10) VDDP 900
> 
> Lads, I hope for your help and ideas. Together we can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think now problem in CAD_BUS...need 17h BKDG


So 3333 is not stable yet is it. That is bad. I badly wanted to run mine at 3466 but I guess it will never happen.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *DUAL RANK 3333*
> AIDA Stress test:
> A1 B1 ~21m (3 cycles)
> A2 B2 only 4m (3 cycles)
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The longer the line, the greater the resistance and noise. For dualarank this is very critical.
> 2) VTT DDR auto works better
> 3) RZQ3 / RZQ3 / RZQ 1 for 2 DIMM best
> 4) Lower Soc is better, 1.025
> 5) VPP 2.6
> 6) CAD_BUS 20 20 40 60
> 7) Lower procODT is better, 68 now (procODT 80 crash after 3 min, procODT 68 crash after 21min)
> 8) Vram/boot 1.385 (lower crash after 3 min)
> 9) CLDO_VDDP 868
> 10) VDDP 900
> 
> Lads, I hope for your help and ideas. Together we can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think now problem in CAD_BUS...need 17h BKDG


Your earlier finding for the CADbusses 30-30-40-60 works best for me so far.
20-20-40-60 worked as well but shows signs of instability.
Prolly cose the first 2 signals are weaker. Perhaps you need to increase those again


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Your earlier finding for the CADbusses 30-30-40-60 works best for me so far.
> 20-20-40-60 worked as well but shows signs of instability.
> Prolly cose the first 2 signals are weaker. Perhaps you need to increase those again


Thanks







I will check

_________________________________________________________________________________________

*DUAL RANK 3333 UPD*

VTTDDR 0.73 - 24min (3 min better then auto







)


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebeeeb*
> 
> Okay, I think I learned a lot today. .......... Basically I just got familiar with the settings this platform offers.
> 
> Today I decided to update to 1501 and got started with a solid CPU overclock. When I have the CPU OC down, I'll start memory overclocking. Today I think I got a solid baseline to get started from and just wanted to ask if someone could check up on my methotology to close day 1 of my OC adventure.
> 
> My tools for today were mainly LinX (technically the same as Intel Burnin Test AFAIK) and HWINFO64 for monitoring.................Now those will be tinkered with until stable under LinX with max settings for min. 24h and Prime95 blend/small FFT for min. 24h. Then I'll proceed with memory overclocking.
> 
> Any major oversights here? Any suggestions or is this OK?
> 
> Here the questions I'm left with:
> 
> From my perspective the extra voltage needed for 3925/3950MHz seems not really worth it. Even though the system is under water, I think the 3900 MHz OC is the sanest option. Any thoughts?
> Is LLC=auto the same as LLC=1? (edit: answer in Ryzen essential info thread: it's not the same - auto=LLC0)
> How far below vcore=1.45V do I have to be to avoid spikes over 1.45V on LLC=2? Would 1.43175V vcore possibly be too much already? If so, 3900MHz OC is the clear winner here. (edit: also in the essential info thread, according to Raja LLC levels 1 and 2 constrain overshoot to respectively 10-20mV)
> When overclocking memory, will this have an effect on my CPU OC and maybe make it unstable? I imagine I could tinker on the memory settings all I want when the CPU OC is the reason for unstability. If that was the reason, wouldn't it be smarter to start out with memory OCing and proceed with CPU OCing after?
> Alright, that was quite lenghty and I hope I didn't "over-abbreviate" my sentences, I'm quite tired. I'm looking forward to your input.


Interesting... I did it the other way around
So... first tried to find a stable memory overclock and then tweak the CPU overclock,
After reading up quite a lot here... i found that is the methology used by most and seems to be the most effective.
As stabalising memory is the most troublesome. And changes to make a memory OC stable can infect CPU stability while vice versa is not so much
I hope i explain it well enough for you to understand.


----------



## ebeeeb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Yeah, the extra voltage isn't worth the speed. I'd stay at 3.9GHz.
> 
> It makes more sense to find the CPU's highest stable overclock as that has more influence on performance. Then, find the highest stable RAM OC.


Thanks! Makes sense... I still don't know whether starting the memory OC could influence the CPU OC. Hence if it'd be better to overvolt the CPU a little bit in case the CPU OC gets unstable because of the memory OC.

Also a follow up question. Currently I'm testing vcore=1.382V since 1.375V crashed after a couple of hours. Vdroop is the difference between load and idle voltage, correct? Idle is 1.369V and load is 1.294V, so Vdroop is 75mV. Is this in the margins of common Vdroop for this board and CPU or should I use LLC2? Also, since synthetic benchmarks don't really fluctuate these voltages and rather keep them under a consistent voltage, what benchmarks are known for inducing different/more (fluctuating) voltages? For me only RealBench comes to mind.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

*Checksum Errors*

I've got 2x8G memory sticks : beiing this set G.Skill F4-4266C19-8GTZA DDR4-2133 with XMP enabled
Yesterday i found 1 stick to have errors in the checksum while the other one was fine
So i repaired (flashed) the bad one with Thaiphoon Burner v11.0.0.1 Build 0814.
After that all seemed to function fine again and done a bit of browsing before hitting the sack and power of the desktop.

This morning i woke up and turned on the computer
I noticed it to take a bit longer to boot up properly but figured it to be the cold boot issue (bios 1501).

I planned to tighten up the memorytimings wich are at 15-15-15-15-36 and the rest of the timings are at auto atm
So i started up Thaiphoon again to check out what the minimum values are for the timings that i wanted to tweak.
After noticing it to be "very" slow in reading the data from the repaired stick it finaly finished reading after about 4mins
Usualy doesn't take even half a minute so i know something was wrong
I checked out what i wanted to know and found the checksum to be faulty again









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Note :
Before opening Thyphoon i had opened AIDA64 Extreme v5.92.4300 (starts with windows)
Closed that down and opened up HWinfo64 v5.56-3230 to read more values

I fixed the stick that showed bad checksum with Thyphoon again (the other one was okey, again)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







My overclock-details are in my signature

Question : *What could be the cause of this and how can i maybe prevent the checksum from becoming bad again ?*


----------



## Ramad

@1usmus

Try increasing CLDO_VDDP voltage to 900mV and changing DRAM R1-R4 Tune under Tweakers Paradise from AUTO to 50 or 40 (maybe lower than that) for all 4 of them, AUTO is 63 which may not be optimal for your RAM.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> @1usmus
> 
> Try increasing CLDO_VDDP voltage to 900mV and changing DRAM R1-R4 Tune from AUTO to 50 or 40 (maybe lower than that) for all 4 of them, AUTO is 63 which may not be optimal for your RAM.


Thanks, i'll try









Now works better with CAD BUS 30 30 40 60


20 vs 30 min ,there is progress already


----------



## Kildar

Where and what is CAD BUS?

Thanks.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RossiOCUK*
> 
> Sense MI Skew is disabled. I'll post a screenshot when I get on my PC later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes using 9945 because at the time I had best result with it. I was going to put 9920 on but think I will wait for the next AGESA.


@gupsterg


----------



## lordzed83

DIY tme. Since my build is rock solid stable decided to do something just for looks. So made Acrylic side panel for em LEDssss. Still need to drain water loop buy and install backplate on Titan. Work on tubing. Since that Phobya 1080 radiator was not planned but damnnn that beast got cooling power. Pc been running gpu+cpu mining when im afk and maxed 38c on gpu and 54c on cpu draining 400w from socket.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> *Checksum Errors*
> 
> I've got 2x8G memory sticks : beiing this set G.Skill F4-4266C19-8GTZA DDR4-2133 with XMP enabled
> Yesterday i found 1 stick to have errors in the checksum while the other one was fine
> So i repaired (flashed) the bad one with Thaiphoon Burner v11.0.0.1 Build 0814.
> After that all seemed to function fine again and done a bit of browsing before hitting the sack and power of the desktop.
> 
> This morning i woke up and turned on the computer
> I noticed it to take a bit longer to boot up properly but figured it to be the cold boot issue (bios 1501).
> 
> I planned to tighten up the memorytimings wich are at 15-15-15-15-36 and the rest of the timings are at auto atm
> So i started up Thaiphoon again to check out what the minimum values are for the timings that i wanted to tweak.
> After noticing it to be "very" slow in reading the data from the repaired stick it finaly finished reading after about 4mins
> Usualy doesn't take even half a minute so i know something was wrong
> I checked out what i wanted to know and found the checksum to be faulty again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note :
> Before opening Thyphoon i had opened AIDA64 Extreme v5.92.4300 (starts with windows)
> Closed that down and opened up HWinfo64 v5.56-3230 to read more values
> 
> I fixed the stick that showed bad checksum with Thyphoon again (the other one was okey, again)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My overclock-details are in my signature
> 
> Question : *What could be the cause of this and how can i maybe prevent the checksum from becoming bad again ?*


Follow up :
Turns out that the read/write delay was caused by programs trying to read at the same time Thyphoon read/wrote
After shutting down / disabling AIDA and CAM there was nothing else active trying to read memory(settingvalues)... Thyphoon actualy behaved normal again and fixes to the checksum sticks








Just to ensure data don't get screwed up again i enabled protection so EEPROM can't be altered again unless i disable the protection.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> @1usmus
> 
> Try increasing CLDO_VDDP voltage to 900mV and changing DRAM R1-R4 Tune under Tweakers Paradise from AUTO to 50 or 40 (maybe lower than that) for all 4 of them, AUTO is 63 which may not be optimal for your RAM.


Your advice is very helpful, thanks









*Epic fight
1usmus vs dualrank 3333*











1.35h stress aida done

CLDO_VDDP 868 + DRAM R1-R4 Tune 50 - 1.35h and i stopped test, need to work









CLDO_VDDP 900 + DRAM R1-R4 Tune 50 crash 4.37 min


Spoiler: 1501 3333dualrank LL



[2017/08/20 15:11:38]
Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [38.00]
Performance Bias [None]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3333MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
- CPU Core Voltage Override [1.30000]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.02500]
DRAM Voltage [1.38500]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [5]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
Trc_SM [42]
TrrdS_SM [6]
TrrdL_SM [8]
Tfaw_SM [34]
TwtrS_SM [3]
TwtrL_SM [12]
Twr_SM [12]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [2]
TwrwrScl_SM [2]
Trfc_SM [267]
Trfc2_SM [Auto]
Trfc4_SM [Auto]
Tcwl_SM [14]
Trtp_SM [8]
Trdwr_SM [Auto]
Twrrd_SM [Auto]
TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]
TwrwrSd_SM [Auto]
TwrwrDd_SM [Auto]
TrdrdSc_SM [Auto]
TrdrdSd_SM [Auto]
TrdrdDd_SM [Auto]
Tcke_SM [1]
ProcODT_SM [68.6 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Auto]
Power Down Enable [Auto]
RttNom [RZQ/3]
RttWr [RZQ/3]
RttPark [RZQ/1]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [60.0 Ohm]
VTTDDR Voltage [0.73260]
VPP_MEM Voltage [2.55000]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [0.90000]
VDDP Standby Voltage [0.90000]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [50]
DRAM R2 Tune [50]
DRAM R3 Tune [50]
DRAM R4 Tune [50]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Normal]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 4]
CPU Current Capability [Auto]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Optimized]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
VDDSOC Current Capability [120%]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
DRAM Current Capability [120%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.38500]
Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Enabled]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [GEN 3]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
RGB LED lighting [Disabled]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [WDC WD30EFRX-68EUZN0]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
Generic USB Flash Disk 0.00 [Auto]
Generic-SD/MMC/MS/MSPRO 1.00 [Auto]
USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Auto]
USB3_6 [Auto]
USB3_7 [Auto]
USB3_8 [Auto]
USB3_9 [Auto]
USB3_10 [Auto]
USB2_11 [Auto]
USB2_12 [Auto]
USB2_13 [Auto]
USB2_14 [Auto]
USB_15 [Auto]
USB_16 [Auto]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [Disabled]
W_PUMP+ Control [Auto]
Water Pump Upper Temperature [70]
Water Pump Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Water Pump Middle Temperature [45]
Water Pump Middle. Duty Cycle(%) [100]
Water Pump Lower Temperature [40]
Water Pump Min. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
IOMMU [Auto]
Remote Display Feature [Auto]
Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
POST Report [1 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name []
Save to Profile [1]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


----------



## soulwrath

Booting to 1501... Going to tackle it the same way I always overclock.. leave blk @ 100... Try to boot it at 4 at 1.39 then stabilize it. Then get ram timings up. And start tweaking once stable. my question is should I mess with blk ratios? Has there been enough data stating that messing with block does yield higher results? Any other tips? Thanks guys


----------



## Clukos

2 hours stress testing memory with Aida64 no problems:










But this setup passed two hours with GSAT so that's expected


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> 1usmus vs dualrank 3333


Go for it. Maybe we got this time a stable setup. No luck on my side til now getting 3333CL14 DR.


----------



## system44

Hello, I can not get more than 2400MHz with memory Corsair 32GB KIT DDR4 DRAM 3000MHz CL15 Vengeance ( CMU32GX4M2C3000C15B ) CPU AMD RYZEN 7 1800X and latest BIOS 1501 Do not anyone do these RAM and advise how to set BIOS?
Thank you


----------



## MrPhilo

Sorry guys, can anyone direct me to Stilt timing for 3333Mhz?

I had it bookmarked but I accidently deleted it


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *system44*
> 
> Hello, I can not get more than 2400MHz with memory Corsair 32GB KIT DDR4 DRAM 3000MHz CL15 Vengeance ( CMU32GX4M2C3000C15B ) CPU AMD RYZEN 7 1800X and latest BIOS 1501 Do not anyone do these RAM and advise how to set BIOS?
> Thank you


try it
procODT 80/96
Vram/vbootram 1.4
Soc 1.1
2933


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPhilo*
> 
> Sorry guys, can anyone direct me to Stilt timing for 3333Mhz?
> 
> I had it bookmarked but I accidently deleted it


http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/20660_20#post_26178558


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RossiOCUK*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


tCTL has the 20°C offset.
tDIE has the 20°C offset deducted.

CPU Sensor has 20°C offset. I believe for that instance in time, the current value has 5°C added to, it but the max matches max tCTL. This was touched on by Elmor in this post but your 'situation' for current values was not matches what Elmor had said for a 5°C to be added to CPU Sensor when it read tCTL.

If you are controlling fans via UEFI/mobo then opt to use fan smoothing option in fan profile that should mean when that odd 5°C happens fans may not ramp unnecessarily. The CPU Sensor reading is what is used for fan profiles.

You may find 1403-SP42M solves some of this temp confusion and as it has a PMU FW that The Stilt had had good results it may help you.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> tCTL has the 20°C offset.
> tDIE has the 20°C offset deducted.
> 
> CPU Sensor has 20°C offset. I believe for that instance in time, the current value has 5°C added to, it but the max matches max tCTL. This was touched on by Elmor in this post but your 'situation' for current values was not matches what Elmor had said for a 5°C to be added to CPU Sensor when it read tCTL.
> 
> If you are controlling fans via UEFI/mobo then opt to use fan smoothing option in fan profile that should mean when that odd 5°C happens fans may not ramp unnecessarily. The CPU Sensor reading is what is used for fan profiles.
> 
> You may find 1403-SP42M solves some of this temp confusion and as it has a PMU FW that The Stilt had had good results it may help you.


Cheers
I don't use any fan headers, I have a manual fan controller so not bothered by the controlling aspect. Just want to know the actual temperature of the CPU.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Your advice is very helpful, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Epic fight
> 1usmus vs dualrank 3333*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.35h stress aida done
> 
> CLDO_VDDP 868 + DRAM R1-R4 Tune 50 - 1.35h and i stopped test, need to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLDO_VDDP 900 + DRAM R1-R4 Tune 50 crash 4.37 min
> ..............................................


@Ramad
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> @1usmus
> 
> Try increasing CLDO_VDDP voltage to 900mV and changing DRAM R1-R4 Tune under Tweakers Paradise from AUTO to 50 or 40 (maybe lower than that) for all 4 of them, AUTO is 63 which may not be optimal for your RAM.


What do those R1-R4 do ?


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> try it
> procODT 80/96
> Vram/vbootram 1.4
> Soc 1.1
> 2933


ProODT 60 or 80 should be okey
96 is to high imo AMD said better to not use that unless your using extreme cooling
Check video in my signature if you want to hear it yourselves ^^


----------



## Timur Born

In current BIOS versions CPU temp readout is = Tdie = Tctl - 20°C.


----------



## soulwrath

Flashed to 1501, PC is running some OCCT at on 4 gh and 3200. Still cpuz is reporting the wrong voltages even thought I see it fluctuate. Any thoughts guys?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Flashed to 1501, PC is running some OCCT at on 4 gh and 3200. Still cpuz is reporting the wrong voltages even thought I see it fluctuate. Any thoughts guys?


Simple answer: Don't use CPU-Z to read the CPU voltage.








Use HWINFO64, it's a much better tool.


----------



## rv8000

1501 official has been a pita for cold boots, some days my pc is fine, some days it refuses to boot and I have go reset half my settings in the common tab. Just a tad annoying


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> 1501 official has been a pita for cold boots, some days my pc is fine, some days it refuses to boot and I have go reset half my settings in the common tab. Just a tad annoying


I would try tuning the values for DRAM R1-R4 under Tweakers Paradise from AUTO (63) to 80 for all of them, and if that does not work then try values under 60 like 50 or 40. That's assuming the system is stable with no other issues.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Interesting... I did it the other way around
> So... first tried to find a stable memory overclock and then tweak the CPU overclock,
> After reading up quite a lot here... i found that is the methology used by most and seems to be the most effective.
> As stabalising memory is the most troublesome. And changes to make a memory OC stable can infect CPU stability while vice versa is not so much


That's weird -- I have never heard of anybody OCing RAM first, then the CPU. That's the least effective way to do it, as CPU speed has far more influence on overall performance than RAM speed.

If you're doing it for RAM speed e-peen, then I understand. Otherwise, CPU speed will always win out.

To each their own, I guess.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> That's weird -- I have never heard of anybody OCing RAM first, then the CPU. That's the least effective way to do it, as CPU speed has far more influence on overall performance than RAM speed.
> 
> If you're doing it for RAM speed e-peen, then I understand. Otherwise, CPU speed will always win out.


I too start by finding the RAM limit then find the CPU limit when the RAM is stable. No system is stable unless the RAM is stable. When the RAM is stable then overclocking the CPU is a few clicks.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I too start by finding the RAM limit then find the CPU limit when the RAM is stable. No system is stable unless the RAM is stable. When the RAM is stable then overclocking the CPU is a few clicks.


No system is stable unless the CPU is stable. And I find getting the highest stable RAM speed is easy once the CPU OC is stable, just like you find the opposite to be easy.

Like I said, to each their own. A poll tracking this would be interesting to see.


----------



## usoldier

Hi guys , just checking if anyone found out how to get rid of those so called "stalls" or "Freezes" while stress testing with realbench and OCCT.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Hi guys , just checking if anyone found out how to get rid of those so called "stalls" or "Freezes" while stress testing with realbench and OCCT.


My first 1700/C6H combo did it, and I tried a second 1700/C6H combo which also did it (love having a MicroCenter less than 20 minutes away). Happened at stock and overclocked CPU/RAM speeds. Never did solve the problem as I had to sell the system so I could get my car fixed. Hopefully somebody else found the cure.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Hi guys , just checking if anyone found out how to get rid of those so called "stalls" or "Freezes" while stress testing with realbench and OCCT.


It's far worse for me. I can make the system stall with only 1 CPU core overloaded and 15 logical cores sitting idle. No fun.


----------



## blair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> That's weird -- I have never heard of anybody OCing RAM first, then the CPU. That's the least effective way to do it, as CPU speed has far more influence on overall performance than RAM speed.


I must be a headcase then..

I started with CPU & RAM

CPU to 3.8, RAM to 3600 first try.. (sig rig)

3600Mhz memory was never really stable, took only a min or two to get errors, the same couldn't be said for 3466 (yeh my TRfc is a bit high, but i'm scared to tweak it







bahaha).

Currently I'm working more on CPU stability and lowering voltage..

current results are looking promising for my OC's and voltage levels. Current stability testing is Realbench 4hours and Cinebench (Process priority set to High coz higher score and can't be stuffed closing all the crap open







)



Source Image: https://puu.sh/xfkOt/3244fbef2b.png

Do I have a good 1700 chip?


----------



## blair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> It's far worse for me. I can make the system stall with only 1 CPU core overloaded and 15 logical cores sitting idle. No fun.


I thought there was low level Errata problems with Ryzen that causes some stress tests to just bail early?

e.g. send instruct for 2+1 and CPU returns 4 as the anser sorta deal..?

Do you find the same behaviour/stability with other stress tests such as realbench or Aida64?


----------



## ebeeeb

Oh, I kept checking the thread the whole day but I overlooked the the initial response from @DarkLordThe1st. Thanks to you guys responding I saw it. I thought already that I was ignored







I understand that RAM OCing is more troublesome (more permutations of settings) but that is also the reason I started with the CPU (I'm an absolute greenhorn)

I think I found my stable CPU OC. vcore for 3.9 GHz is higher than I expected initially. Had to up it tick by tick from 1.3875V. At 1.393V LinX crashed 3.5h in and now it's going strong at exactly 1.4V. Currently at round 18 and been running for 10h (63k problem size / 30.3k MB RAM). Idle vcore=1.387V, load vcore=1.312V. Max CPU_Tctl was 67.4C. Max. VRM was 58C. I can possibly lower the fan curve a little, although I like having the chip run below 70C. Power draw avg. is 132W, peak was 141W. CPU package 158W avg / 169W peak. My SoC voltage is still on auto and the CPU Core current is currently at an avg. of ~100A (peak 108A). Anything out of bounds here?

I'm going to run LinX until 12h (fingers crossed) and overnight I'll go for Prime95 (v29.2) SmallFFT. If this holds I deem the CPU OC stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> No system is stable unless the CPU is stable. And I find getting the highest stable RAM speed is easy once the CPU OC is stable, just like you find the opposite to be easy.


Well in my opinion a system is stable when _all_ it's overclocked components are stable. You are correct, though. CPU OC impact on performance is higher. But I bought those pricy sticks to get the maximum out of them. Mainly for fun but also because my research before pulling the trigger indicated that memory OCing on Ryzen has a "bigger" impact than on other platforms - the consensus was 3200 was the sweet spot for Ryzen regarding price/difficulty. But I was wondering how RAM is easier once the CPU OC is stable? The way I see it, there is _*wayyyyy*_ less permutations of possible settings when tinkering with the CPU OC. These settings are VCore and LLC. Though in my opinion LLC is not even needed for moderate overclocks. I aimed for it to be on auto. In case my question was unclear, I didn't ask which was easier, I just wondered about interferences of memory and CPU OC. I just thought when the need of changing the SoC voltage arises, the "CPU package current" also changes and might cause instabilites with the CPU OC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I too start by finding the RAM limit then find the CPU limit when the RAM is stable. No system is stable unless the RAM is stable. When the RAM is stable then overclocking the CPU is a few clicks.


I just started with the CPU OC because it seemed easier. Three days ago I knew next to nothing about OCing this platform / OCing in general. Memory OCing just seemed to have so much more permutations of settings (SoC, DRAM voltage, DRAM boot voltage, timings, CAD bus, procODT,......) that it seemed way harder to get started from. I own 4x8GB b-die and for that to work at 3200CL14 will most likely require to touch most of these settings.

Should I just return to stock settings and OC RAM independently and once I found stable settings, combine it with my CPU OC and stability test the combined OC again? If both OCs are stable independently but fail combined I honestly don't know what setting to correct. Start the CPU OC from scratch?


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blair*
> 
> I thought there was low level Errata problems with Ryzen that causes some stress tests to just bail early?
> 
> e.g. send instruct for 2+1 and CPU returns 4 as the anser sorta deal..?
> 
> Do you find the same behaviour/stability with other stress tests such as realbench or Aida64?


Yes OCCT realBench and IBT all same problems system stalls for random time 2 sec 20 sec 50sec


----------



## blair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Yes OCCT realBench and IBT all same problems system stalls for random time 2 sec 20 sec 50sec


these all use LinX no?


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Yes OCCT realBench and IBT all same problems system stalls for random time 2 sec 20 sec 50sec


What other software are you running that polls CPU/GPU temperature/fan speed?


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> try it
> procODT 80/96
> Vram/vbootram 1.4
> Soc 1.1
> 2933
> 
> 
> 
> ProODT 60 or 80 should be okey
> 96 is to high imo AMD said better to not use that unless your using extreme cooling
> Check video in my signature if you want to hear it yourselves ^^
Click to expand...

I assume you are not using dual rank DIMMs, or else you would know, that 96 Ohm often is the only tool we have at hand to get DR RAM working at high speeds. There is of course the option to tweak the RTT values, which allows us to keep ProcODT down to 60 Ohm, but that's just shifting the issue onto other resistances.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> In current BIOS versions CPU temp readout is = Tdie = Tctl - 20°C.


I'm going to load on 9920 tonight. So with that and SenseMI Skew = Disabled i can rely on Tdie being the temperature and Tctl being +20 offset and pretty much ignore it?


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blair*
> 
> these all use LinX no?


Occt uses it i think dunno about realbench


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> What other software are you running that polls CPU/GPU temperature/fan speed?


Iam running Afterburner and HWinfo64


----------



## oile

Hello guys. I might end up changing my taichi with a crosshair VI. Would you advise that?

BTW, could you link me to an explanation post of what RZQ, CAD bus and sense mi skew actually do?
Thanks


----------



## ozzyo99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oile*
> 
> Hello guys. I might end up changing my taichi with a crosshair VI. Would you advise that?
> 
> BTW, could you link me to an explanation post of what RZQ, CAD bus and sense mi skew actually do?
> Thanks


I wouldn't bother.

Asus are still to prove they can create a stable X370 platform for many. Mine has been stable for a couple of months now after I stopped updating BIOS, i.e I found something that worked for me and have left it there.

You won't be gaining anything by moving generally speaking.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> I assume you are not using dual rank DIMMs, or else you would know, that 96 Ohm often is the only tool we have at hand to get DR RAM working at high speeds. There is of course the option to tweak the RTT values, which allows us to keep ProcODT down to 60 Ohm, but that's just shifting the issue onto other resistances.


I'm using this kit https://gskill.com/en/product/f4-4266c19d-16gtza and...
Was aware of that but since that AMDguy adviced against going above ProcODT 60 (or did he say 80.. lol.. i'm not sure) unless having extreme cooling i figured... i dunno how well my AIO water cooler is. I better take the other road... just to be safe.
Would you reckon a Kraken x62 to be a good enough cooler to safely go above 80 ProcODT?
Having said this...

Doubting to go the other way now though as i can't get strap 3600 stable at all.
Going to try the R1-R4 option first though as mentioned last by Ramad here

Not have a clue yet though what those settings do.


----------



## Ramad

*Current settings and tuning CAD Setup and CAD Strength values @3200MT/s*

This is my current settings with some information about how to tune CAD settings.

*CAD Setup* and *CAD Driver Strength* appears to be easy to tune, as they only have to match each other in any combination the user find stable.

Examples of that is the following:

Code:



Code:


MemAddrCMDSetup: [20]
MemCsOdtSetup: [40]
MemCKESetup: [60]

MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren: [20 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren: [40 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren: [60 Ohm]

My best experience has been using the following combination:

Code:



Code:


MemAddrCMDSetup: [40]
MemCsOdtSetup: [60]
MemCKESetup: [63]

MemCadBusClkDrvStren: [24 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren: [40 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren: [60 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren: [120 Ohm]

And:

Code:



Code:


MemAddrCMDSetup: [60]
MemCsOdtSetup: [60]
MemCKESetup: [60]

MemCadBusClkDrvStren: [24 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren: [60 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren: [60 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren: [60 Ohm]

And (surprise):

Code:



Code:


MemAddrCMDSetup: [63]
MemCsOdtSetup: [63]
MemCKESetup: [63]

MemCadBusClkDrvStren: [24 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren: [120 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren: [120 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren: [120 Ohm]

40 Ohm combination worked also for the three drivers. 20 Ohm worked fine for CMD and CKE drivers, but required 40 Ohm for ODT driver as a minimum, which may be related to my CPU and RAM. Of course the values an be mixed, but the the *Setup* and the *Driver Strength* values works best when they match (use *Setup* values if you want tune it further).

My current CAD settings is as in the second combination, which uses the combination of 40 Ohm - 60 Ohm -120 Ohm, because I like it better.
*
Hardware and current voltages:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




BIOS 1501
R5 1600 @3.8GHz
2x 8GiB Patriot Viper Elite @3200MT/s (Dual rank)
Voltages:
CPU: 1.238V + 0.0375V (Relaxed ESD throttling: Enabled)
CLDO_VDDP: 875mV
SOC: 0.9875V
DRAM: 1.28V ; VTTDDR: 0.6468V
1.8V PLL: 1.86V
VDDP: 0.810V




*Rtt and ODT settings:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




PROC_ODT: 60 Ohm
RttNom: Disabled (free parameter, tune as desired)
RttWr: RZQ/3
RttPark: RZQ/1




*Changes from last setup:*

*CAD settings:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




MemAddrCMDSetup: *[40]*
MemCsOdtSetup: *[60]*
MemCKESetup: *[63]*

MemCadBusClkDrvStren: *[24 Ohm]*
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren: *[40 Ohm]*
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren: *[60 Ohm]*
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren: *[120 Ohm]*




*Tweakers Paradise:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




DRAM R1-R4 Tune: 70-70-70-70 (from the top)
PCIE Tune R1: Enabled
PCIE Tune R2: Enabled
PCIE Tune R3: 50

T Offset: 38
Sense MI Skew: Disabled




All relevant settings as text:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [5]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Manual]
> FID [152]
> DID [8]
Performance Bias [None]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Enabled]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
- CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.03750]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [0.98750]
DRAM Voltage [1.28000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [1.86000]
1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]

Mem Over Clock Fail Count [3]
DRAM CAS# Latency [16]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [18]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [18]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [18]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [36]
Trc_SM [54]
TrrdS_SM [4]
TrrdL_SM [6]
Tfaw_SM [24]
TwtrS_SM [4]
TwtrL_SM [8]
Twr_SM [12]
Trcpage_SM [1]
TrdrdScl_SM [4]
TwrwrScl_SM [4]
Trfc_SM [312]
Trfc2_SM [192]
Trfc4_SM [132]
Tcwl_SM [16]
Trtp_SM [6]
Trdwr_SM [7]
Twrrd_SM [1]
TwrwrSc_SM [1]
TwrwrSd_SM [6]
TwrwrDd_SM [6]
TrdrdSc_SM [1]
TrdrdSd_SM [4]
TrdrdDd_SM [4]
Tcke_SM [1]
ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [Rtt_Nom Disable]
RttWr [RZQ/3]
RttPark [RZQ/1]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [40]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [60]
MemCkeSetup_SM [63]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [24.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [60.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [120.0 Ohm]

VTTDDR Voltage [0.64680]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [0.81000]
VDDP Standby Voltage [0.81000]
1.8V Standby Voltage [1.82000]
CPU 3.3v AUX [3.50000]
2.5V SB Voltage [2.50000]
DRAM R1 Tune [70]
DRAM R2 Tune [70]
DRAM R3 Tune [70]
DRAM R4 Tune [70]
PCIE Tune R1 [Enabled]
PCIE Tune R2 [Enabled]
PCIE Tune R3 [50]
PLL Tune R1 [Disabled]
PLL reference voltage [0]
T Offset [38]
Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Enabled]
Clock Amplitude [Normal]

CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 1]
CPU Current Capability [100%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
CPU Voltage Frequency [400]
CPU Power Duty Control [Extreme]
CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
Manual Adjustment [Fast]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
VDDSOC Current Capability [100%]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
Manual Adjustment [Fast]
DRAM Current Capability [130%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.28000]



*Results:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*OCCT using 60 Ohm combination*



*Prime95 using 120 Ohm combination*



*HCI using 120 Ohm combination*





*Note:* This works with my hardware. I cannot guarantee it will work with yours, please keep that in mind, thank you.









Edit: Added a configuration that can be used by the average user, and hopefully with different RAM too.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> *Current settings and tuning CAD Setup and CAD Strength values*
> 
> This is my current settings with some information about how to tune CAD settings.
> 
> Tuning *CAD Setup* and *CAD Driver Strength* are easy to tune, as they only have to match each other in any combination the user find stable.
> 
> Examples of that is the following:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> MemAddrCMDSetup: [20]
> MemCsOdtSetup: [40]
> MemCKESetup: [60]
> 
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren: [20 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren: [40 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren: [60 Ohm]
> 
> My best experience has been using the following combination:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> MemAddrCMDSetup: [60]
> MemCsOdtSetup: [60]
> MemCKESetup: [60]
> 
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren: [24 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren: [60 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren: [60 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren: [60 Ohm]
> 
> And (surprise):
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> MemAddrCMDSetup: [63]
> MemCsOdtSetup: [63]
> MemCKESetup: [63]
> 
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren: [24 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren: [120 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren: [120 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren: [120 Ohm]
> 
> 40 Ohm combination worked also for the three drivers. 20 Ohm worked fine for CMD and CKE drivers, but required 40 Ohm for ODT driver as a minimum, which may be related to my CPU and RAM. Of course the values an be mixed, but the the *Setup* and the *Driver Strength* values works best when they match (use *Setup* values if you want tune it further).
> 
> My current CAD settings is as in the second combination, which uses 120 Ohm, because I like it.
> *
> Hardware and current voltages:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS 1501
> R5 1600 @3.8GHz
> 2x 8GiB Patriot Viper Elite @3200MT/s (Dual rank)
> Voltages:
> CPU: 1.238V + 0.0375V (Relaxed ESD throttling: Enabled)
> CLDO_VDDP: 875mV
> SOC: 0.9875V
> DRAM: 1.28V ; VTTDDR: 0.6468V
> 1.8V PLL: 1.86V
> VDDP: 0.810V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rtt and ODT settings:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PROC_ODT: 60 Ohm
> RttNom: Disabled (free parameter, tune as desired)
> RttWr: RZQ/3
> RttPark: RZQ/1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Changes from last setup:*
> 
> *CAD settings:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MemAddrCMDSetup: *[63]*
> MemCsOdtSetup: *[63]*
> MemCKESetup: *[63]*
> 
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren: *[24 Ohm]*
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren: *[120 Ohm]*
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren: *[120 Ohm]*
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren: *[120 Ohm]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tweakers Paradise:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DRAM R1-R4 Tune: 70-70-70-70 (from the top)
> PCIE Tune R1: Enabled
> PCIE Tune R2: Enabled
> PCIE Tune R3: 40
> 
> T Offset: 38
> Sense MI Skew: Disabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All relevant settings as text:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [5]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Manual]
> > FID [152]
> > DID [8]
> Performance Bias [None]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Enabled]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
> CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
> - CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.03750]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [0.98750]
> DRAM Voltage [1.28000]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [1.86000]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]
> 
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [3]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [16]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [18]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [18]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [18]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [36]
> Trc_SM [54]
> TrrdS_SM [4]
> TrrdL_SM [6]
> Tfaw_SM [24]
> TwtrS_SM [4]
> TwtrL_SM [8]
> Twr_SM [12]
> Trcpage_SM [1]
> TrdrdScl_SM [4]
> TwrwrScl_SM [4]
> Trfc_SM [312]
> Trfc2_SM [192]
> Trfc4_SM [132]
> Tcwl_SM [16]
> Trtp_SM [6]
> Trdwr_SM [7]
> Twrrd_SM [1]
> TwrwrSc_SM [1]
> TwrwrSd_SM [6]
> TwrwrDd_SM [6]
> TrdrdSc_SM [1]
> TrdrdSd_SM [4]
> TrdrdDd_SM [4]
> Tcke_SM [1]
> ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [Rtt_Nom Disable]
> RttWr [RZQ/3]
> RttPark [RZQ/1]
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [63]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [63]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [63]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [24.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [120.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [120.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [120.0 Ohm]
> 
> VTTDDR Voltage [0.64680]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [0.81000]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [0.81000]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [1.82000]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [3.50000]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [2.50000]
> DRAM R1 Tune [70]
> DRAM R2 Tune [70]
> DRAM R3 Tune [70]
> DRAM R4 Tune [70]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Enabled]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Enabled]
> PCIE Tune R3 [40]
> PLL Tune R1 [Disabled]
> PLL reference voltage [0]
> T Offset [38]
> Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Enabled]
> Clock Amplitude [Normal]
> 
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 1]
> CPU Current Capability [100%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> CPU Voltage Frequency [400]
> CPU Power Duty Control [Extreme]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
> Manual Adjustment [Fast]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [100%]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
> Manual Adjustment [Fast]
> DRAM Current Capability [130%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.28000]
> 
> 
> 
> *BIOS settings images:*
> [Later]
> 
> *Results:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *OCCT using 60 Ohm combination*
> 
> 
> 
> *Prime95 using 120 Ohm combination*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Note:* This works with my hardware. I cannot guarantee it will work with yours, please keep that in mind, thank you.


*Where do these values come from if there are no documents? Is it all a blind setting?*


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *Where do these values come from if there are no documents? Is it all a blind setting?*


Based on hours of testings. (4 days)








You have only ASUS and AMD to blame for not providing enough information about many settings in the BIOS, one of them are CAD settings.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Can we have some better guidance of what to set these at :

MemAddrCMDSetup: [auto]
MemCsOdtSetup: [auto]
MemCKESetup: [[auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
I'm still in the dark as to what they do..


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Your earlier finding for the CADbusses 30-30-40-60 works best for me so far.
> 20-20-40-60 worked as well but shows signs of instability.
> Prolly cose the first 2 signals are weaker. Perhaps you need to increase those again


For me : 20-20-40-60 works with PROCODT=80 and RttNom: RZQ/3 // RttWr: RZQ/3 // RttPark: RZQ/1.
In this way AIDA64 is stable.


Spoiler: last SETUP: Spoiler!



Settings for G.Skill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ (16x2 dual rank) at 3333 Mhz.

[2017/08/10 13:44:11]
Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3333MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
- CPU Core Voltage Override [1.35000]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.10000]
DRAM Voltage [1.37500]
1.8V PLL Voltage [1.80000]
1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
Trc_SM [42]
TrrdS_SM [6]
TrrdL_SM [9]
Tfaw_SM [24]
TwtrS_SM [3]
TwtrL_SM [12]
Twr_SM [12]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [2]
TwrwrScl_SM [2]
Trfc_SM [312]
Trfc2_SM [187]
Trfc4_SM [Auto]
Tcwl_SM [14]
Trtp_SM [6]
Trdwr_SM [6]
Twrrd_SM [3]
TwrwrSc_SM [1]
TwrwrSd_SM [7]
TwrwrDd_SM [7]
TrdrdSc_SM [1]
TrdrdSd_SM [5]
TrdrdDd_SM [5]
Tcke_SM [6]
ProcODT_SM [80 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
Power Down Enable [Auto]
RttNom [RZQ/3]
RttWr [RZQ/3]
RttPark [RZQ/1]
VTTDDR Voltage [0.69300]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
CPU Current Capability [Auto]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
DRAM Current Capability [120%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.37500]
Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Enabled]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Enabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
HD Audio Controller [Disabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [GEN 3]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
RGB LED lighting [Disabled]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [SAMSUNG HD103UJ]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Auto]
USB3_6 [Auto]
USB3_7 [Auto]
USB3_8 [Auto]
USB3_9 [Auto]
USB3_10 [Auto]
USB2_11 [Auto]
USB2_12 [Auto]
USB2_13 [Auto]
USB2_14 [Auto]
USB_15 [Auto]
USB_16 [Auto]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
IOMMU [Auto]
Remote Display Feature [Auto]
Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Disabled]
Boot Logo Display [Auto]
POST Delay Time [3 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [4]
Profile Name [KStilt3333]
Save to Profile [5]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]



NOTE : for best PC start, always turn off PSU. If it fails or code 20 or 44 and stop, turn off PSU again, wait for 10 seconds and turn on again. Then PC start ok and memory runs at 3333 correctly.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Can we have some better guidance of what to set these at :
> 
> MemAddrCMDSetup: [auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup: [auto]
> MemCKESetup: [[auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> I'm still in the dark as to what they do..


I think about them as signals/voltages/clocks for CAD Drivers and resistance for Rx, 0 being the weakest and 63 (CAD) or 2x 63 (Rx) being the strongest/highest. Maybe someone from ASUS can help by giving the right answer.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Based on hours of testings. (4 days)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have only ASUS and AMD to blame for not providing enough information about many settings in the BIOS, one of them are CAD settings.


i tested default 3200/3333 settings + Rtt rzq3 / rzq3 / rz1

_MemAddrCMDSetup: [20]
MemCsOdtSetup: [40]
MemCKESetup: [60]

MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren: [20 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren: [40 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren: [60 Ohm]_

3 min and crash

_MemAddrCMDSetup: [60]
MemCsOdtSetup: [60]
MemCKESetup: [60]

MemCadBusClkDrvStren: [24 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren: [60 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren: [60 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren: [60 Ohm]
_
1 cold boot and crash after 5 min

_MemAddrCMDSetup: [63]
MemCsOdtSetup: [63]
MemCKESetup: [63]

MemCadBusClkDrvStren: [24 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren: [120 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren: [120 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren: [120 Ohm]
_

not started...

Perhaps these settings are suitable for memory with high latency, where all the same for the quality of signals


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Can we have some better guidance of what to set these at :
> 
> MemAddrCMDSetup: [auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup: [auto]
> MemCKESetup: [[auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> I'm still in the dark as to what they do..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I think about them as signals/voltages/clocks for CAD Drivers and resistance for Rx, 0 being the weakest and 63 (CAD) or 2x 63 (Rx) being the strongest/highest. Maybe someone from ASUS can help by giving the right answer.


@elmor
@The Stilt
Any of you can shed some light on this ?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> @elmor
> @The Stilt
> Any of you can shed some light on this ?


I already wrote in private messages, these all settings are a secret,say Stilt









Every day I like less and less ryzen...


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> i tested default 3200/3333 settings + Rtt rzq3 / rzq3 / rz1
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _MemAddrCMDSetup: [20]
> MemCsOdtSetup: [40]
> MemCKESetup: [60]
> 
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren: [20 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren: [40 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren: [60 Ohm]_
> 
> 3 min and crash
> 
> _MemAddrCMDSetup: [60]
> MemCsOdtSetup: [60]
> MemCKESetup: [60]
> 
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren: [24 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren: [60 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren: [60 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren: [60 Ohm]
> _
> 1 cold boot and crash after 5 min
> 
> _MemAddrCMDSetup: [63]
> MemCsOdtSetup: [63]
> MemCKESetup: [63]
> 
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren: [24 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren: [120 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren: [120 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren: [120 Ohm]
> _
> 
> not started...
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps these settings are suitable for memory with high latency, where all the same for the quality of signals


Did you test with the RAM at @3200?


----------



## noko59

It would be nice knowing what the default values were on those obscure settings and if Hex, resistance, voltage etc. Maybe ASUS can link to an AMD document or are some of these NDA stuff? Better hints for experimentation would be helpful; plus you would have hundreds of dare devils experimenting with some successes and what does not work.


----------



## Taylor121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMB*
> 
> 14,14,14,14,34,48, rest on auto
> Use 80 procdt, CAD and RZQs on auto
> Use 2T and disable GD
> VRam 1.37
> Vsoc 1.010-1.025.
> Retest HCI over night. Should work on any c14d32gtz, save the stable preset and since that point start tweak timings etc....


I had an error in Memtest within 5 minutes.


----------



## Miiksu

Weird. I banged nice latency again. What is with my system.


----------



## Timur Born

Surprise, surprise. Turns out that CCX bottlenecks can be objectively measured as increased CPU load!

The following tests ran 8 (main) threads of DAWBench (RCX-EXT, 7 tracks x 8 FX plugins) in Reaper on 4 cores. Left side is 4 cores of CCX1, right side is 2 cores of CCX0 + 2 cores of CCX1. SMT was disabled.

What can be seen here is that for running this particular test load on a single CCX (left) then memory bandwidth, memory latency and Infinity Fabric frequency or latency all don't matter. As such I conclude that the increased CPU load is based on inter CCX communication. This also demonstrates that the additional CPU load drops as Infinity Fabric frequency/latency improves, but at one point it doesn't improve much more while still affecting CPU load negatively.

This also demonstrates that the Infinity Fabric bottlenecks memory latency up to a certain point. Latencies should all have been roughly the same in all measurements, with lower frequency being offset by tighter timings. Granted, I did used the same (tight) secondary and tertiary timings and only cared to change the primary ones, but you get the picture.

(2133-C15 returned about the same results as 2133-C9, so only one is posted here)


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Iam running Afterburner and HWinfo64


Are you using an AIO cooler?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> Weird. I banged nice latency again. What is with my system.


Windows 10 RTC bug can have some strange effects on benchmarks. Makes them hard to keep consistent. That's why for benchmarks submission at HWBot only Win7 is allowed for AM4


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Windows 10 RTC bug can have some strange effects on benchmarks. Makes them hard to keep consistent. That's why for benchmarks submission at HWBot only Win7 is allowed for AM4


Does that only count when HPET is disabled? I have it enabled. I don't know this bug on Ryzen system. Do we have more info about this?


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Are you using an AIO cooler?


Iam using a Pump connected to the Pump Header so i gess its the same my pump is also PWM


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Is there a tool that allows me to see (loaded) memorytimgs in nanoseconds ?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Windows 10 RTC bug can have some strange effects on benchmarks. Makes them hard to keep consistent. That's why for benchmarks submission at HWBot only Win7 is allowed for AM4
> 
> 
> 
> Does that only count when HPET is disabled? I have it enabled. I don't know this bug on Ryzen system. Do we have more info about this?
Click to expand...

There's info all over Google but here's a link to HWBot http://hwbot.org/newsflash/2684_windows_10_affected_by_same_downclock_bug_like_windows_88.1_disallowed_for_now

It was noticed early on that Ryzen suffered from the same clock bug that earlier intel and AMD systems did with win 8/10. People were getting outrageous benchmark scores that in no way could be justified for the speed the CPU was running. The windows timer and the PC get out of sync and can really affect just about any software but benchmarks in particular. If something is being measured in seconds and the timer is out to the point that Windows now thinks a second is actually 1.1 seconds you get a 10% gain in bechmark scores.


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> There's info all over Google but here's a link to HWBot http://hwbot.org/newsflash/2684_windows_10_affected_by_same_downclock_bug_like_windows_88.1_disallowed_for_now
> 
> It was noticed early on that Ryzen suffered from the same clock bug that earlier intel and AMD systems did with win 8/10. People were getting outrageous benchmark scores that in no way could be justified for the speed the CPU was running. The windows timer and the PC get out of sync and can really affect just about any software but benchmarks in particular. If something is being measured in seconds and the timer is out to the point that Windows now thinks a second is actually 1.1 seconds you get a 10% gain in bechmark scores.


I can't reproduce this. I do something wrong? I have tried to run it many minutes and still get exact same time.


----------



## Johan45

I wouldn't be surprised if you reboot the PC it changes. Do you use the "sleep" function? That's another scenario that can throw Ryzen for a loop.


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if you reboot the PC it changes. Do you use the "sleep" function? That's another scenario that can throw Ryzen for a loop.


Yes but my computer has not yet gone to sleep mode. I tested timer after the test was done.


----------



## Gettz8488

Question i need help with, for my ryzen 1700X overclocked too 4.0 ghz. i set my offset voltage to + 0.06250 this puts it at 1.373 Vcore atleast that's what bios tells me after a restart. when i open HWMonitor,Aida64 and CPUZ They all show 1.373 Vcore. But if i open HWINFO SVI2 Shows it going up to 1.419 not sure which is accurate. Any help would be greatly appreciated just kinda confused about it.


----------



## Targonis

I have run into an "interesting" problem with my Crosshair VI Hero and an Adaptec 8405 RAID controller. I have the Adaptec running in UEFI mode, and it seems to run well, until I do a full shutdown. This is where it gets interesting. When I do a cold boot, the RAID controller seems like it is not working properly, or the system booted up too quickly for the controller, and it has not had a chance to fully scan the drives I have connected. As a result, the RAID array always starts off in degraded mode, and one drive has not been detected. Rebooting again will then find the missing drive, and it will then rebuild without a problem.

So, is there a way to force the system to give the controller more time to initialize durring the POST process? As I said, this only happens on a cold boot, once the system is up, I can do a reboot and it will work fine, until I shut down for any length of time. I am not doing anything more than a manual multiplier for my overclock, so my REFCLK is still at 100. Mind you, if Adaptec would come up with a firmware that would allow for it to delay the drive scan, that would probably fix the problem as well, the controller just doesn't get enough time to scan the drives and properly initialize.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have run into an "interesting" problem with my Crosshair VI Hero and an Adaptec 8405 RAID controller. I have the Adaptec running in UEFI mode, and it seems to run well, until I do a full shutdown. This is where it gets interesting. When I do a cold boot, the RAID controller seems like it is not working properly, or the system booted up too quickly for the controller, and it has not had a chance to fully scan the drives I have connected. As a result, the RAID array always starts off in degraded mode, and one drive has not been detected. Rebooting again will then find the missing drive, and it will then rebuild without a problem.
> 
> So, is there a way to force the system to give the controller more time to initialize durring the POST process? As I said, this only happens on a cold boot, once the system is up, I can do a reboot and it will work fine, until I shut down for any length of time. I am not doing anything more than a manual multiplier for my overclock, so my REFCLK is still at 100. Mind you, if Adaptec would come up with a firmware that would allow for it to delay the drive scan, that would probably fix the problem as well, the controller just doesn't get enough time to scan the drives and properly initialize.
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


Does it help if you change post delay under Boot/Boot Configuration to 10-15 sec. for example?


----------



## MynRich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> @1usmus
> Try increasing CLDO_VDDP voltage to 900mV and changing DRAM R1-R4 Tune under Tweakers Paradise from AUTO to 50 or 40 (maybe lower than that) for all 4 of them, AUTO is 63 which may not be optimal for your RAM.


Same for F4-3600c15d-gtz?


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Does it help if you change post delay under Boot/Boot Configuration to 10-15 sec. for example?


I'll give it a try and see if shutting down tonight will let me boot without a problem in the morning, thanks for the idea!

Edit: It maxes out at 10 seconds, but hopefully that will be enough. Still strange to see that POST is too fast for the RAID controller, but that's why this is the bleeding edge of technology.


----------



## Gettz8488

Can anyone give me some advice on which voltage reading to follow? So far Hwmonitor, Aida, CpuZ all report 1.373. HWmonitor reports CPU VDD at 1.406-1.419 Not sure what reading this is. and HWinfo Reports SVI2 at 1.419 which do i follow.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Can anyone give me some advice on which voltage reading to follow? So far Hwmonitor, Aida, CpuZ all report 1.373. HWmonitor reports CPU VDD at 1.406-1.419 Not sure what reading this is. and HWinfo Reports SVI2 at 1.419 which do i follow.


Won't be able to tell you exactly but perhaps reading these will help you figure it out

https://www.reddit.com/r/overclocking/comments/6700ux/ryzen_vcore_svi2_tfn_and_llc_also_a_question/
https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-More-about-CPU-Core-Volts-SVI2-TFN-and-Ryzen
Edit, added :
https://rog.asus.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-93084.html


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> I'll give it a try and see if shutting down tonight will let me boot without a problem in the morning, thanks for the idea!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> I'll give it a try and see if shutting down tonight will let me boot without a problem in the morning, thanks for the idea!
> 
> Edit: It maxes out at 10 seconds, but hopefully that will be enough. Still strange to see that POST is too fast for the RAID controller, but that's why this is the bleeding edge of technology.


So, post delay of 10 seems to have fixed the issue where the controller did not finish booting, but one drive consistently does not get found until I reboot, at which point all drives have been found. I already replaced the drive thinking it might just be the one drive causing problems, and I replaced the cable from the RAID controller to the drives(mini-SAS to four SATA) to make sure that was not the issue. I even upgraded my power supply to make sure it wasn't that(also to make sure Vega 64 wouldn't cause problems) It just seems to be a cold boot issue. The array is rebuilding now, and it will work perfectly without problem as long as I don't fully shut down. I wonder if it has something to do with the time the drives take to spin up or something like that, Western Digital Blue, 1TB drives. It could also just be the RAID controller(which has the latest firmware on it).


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Won't be able to tell you exactly but perhaps reading these will help you figure it out
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/overclocking/comments/6700ux/ryzen_vcore_svi2_tfn_and_llc_also_a_question/
> https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-More-about-CPU-Core-Volts-SVI2-TFN-and-Ryzen
> Edit, added :
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-93084.html


Thanks for the replies. Still confused though. I have my voltage on offset +0.06250 this makes bios tells me this puts me at 1.373 Vcore llc on auto and cpu at 4.0 ghz. But when I open hwinfo it tells me the svin2 is at 1.419. Hwmonitor cpuz and Aida all tell me 1.373 so I'm just confused. Is there an easier way to set offsets?


----------



## Clukos

Had some fun benching at 4.1 GHz


----------



## Ex0cet

Some progress with 4 x G.Skill F4-4266C19-8GTZKW

BIOS 1501

Currently testing stability.


----------



## Miiksu

Can't trust Aida64 anymore. Tried achieve smoother performance but this software just goes more crazy.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0cet*
> 
> Some progress with 4 x G.Skill F4-4266C19-8GTZKW
> 
> BIOS 1501
> 
> Currently testing stability.


CAS12, holy crap. What voltages are you running to pull that off?

Sure, it's top grade B-die, but I'm curious.


----------



## soulwrath

How are you guys getting CPU-Z to report the correct voltages? my CPU is reporting .6-.7 voltages while AIDA64 is reporting the correct voltage as well as the AIsuite :/ help please

(i have installed 1501 as well as the latest chipset from AMD)


----------



## Gettz8488

Can some of you tell me what your soc voltages setting is? Not sure what I should run this at:


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Can some of you tell me what your soc voltages setting is? Not sure what I should run this at:


.Auto has been working fine for me.

Most users keep it within .8-1.1v. Max is 1.2v.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> .Auto has been working fine for me.
> 
> Most users keep it within .8-1.1v. Max is 1.2v.


Cool thanks by the way mine if I ask what you use to read your cpu voltage? Hwinfo SVI2 seems to be reporting voltages a bit higher then what I set them at. For example my offset right now is 0.0500+ everything shows it puts it at 1.373Vcore hwmonitor aida cpuz and bios show this. But hwinfo shows it a bit higher hitting up to a max of 1.4 with the svi2 reading any thoughts?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Cool thanks by the way mine if I ask what you use to read your cpu voltage? Hwinfo SVI2 seems to be reporting voltages a bit higher then what I set them at. For example my offset right now is 0.0500+ everything shows it puts it at 1.373Vcore hwmonitor aida cpuz and bios show this. But hwinfo shows it a bit higher hitting up to a max of 1.4 with the svi2 reading any thoughts?


Screenshots help here.

I don't have much feedback for you though regarding the voltage discrepancies. Any chance you're using CPU LLC? I don't know if/how hwinfo and HWiNFO64 are related, but Martin's efforts have me trusting HWiNFO64 values.

What happens if you don't use offset, and just use a manual voltage?


----------



## Nelly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> Can't trust AIDA64 anymore. Tried achieve smoother performance but this software just goes more crazy.


The version of AIDA64 you are using there is from Mar 28, 2017.

Latest official release is version 5.92.4300 dated Jun 20, 2017 >> https://www.aida64.com/downloads

Latest beta versions of AIDA64 is listed here inc release notes, which I try keep up to date >> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?260770-Aida64/page15

Current AIDA64 Extreme Edition 5.92.4333 beta (Aug 10, 2017) >> http://download.aida64.com/aida64ext...vfyx4b8qkz.zip


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nelly.*
> 
> The version of AIDA64 you are using there is from Mar 28, 2017.
> 
> Latest official release is version 5.92.4300 dated Jun 20, 2017 >> https://www.aida64.com/downloads
> 
> Latest beta versions of AIDA64 is listed here inc release notes, which I try keep up to date >> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?260770-Aida64/page15
> 
> Current AIDA64 Extreme Edition 5.92.4333 beta (Aug 10, 2017) >> http://download.aida64.com/aida64ext...vfyx4b8qkz.zip


 Here is a screenshot of all monitoring software i'm using. LLC is on 1 Phase Control is optimized for all. CPU is at 4.0 GHZ all cores. Offset i have set is 0.0500+ not sure which voltage to follow.


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Can some of you tell me what your soc voltages setting is? Not sure what I should run this at:


what are you currently running?


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> what are you currently running?


0.9350


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Here is a screenshot of all monitoring software i'm using. LLC is on 1 Phase Control is optimized for all. CPU is at 4.0 GHZ all cores. Offset i have set is 0.0500+ not sure which voltage to follow.


CPU Core Voltage of 1.394v is what I would trust. It's weird how your offset mode is yielding a set voltage of 1.352v.

Calling @chew* or @gupsterg for help with this. What voltage is correct?


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> CPU Core Voltage of 1.394v is what I would trust. It's weird how your offset mode is yielding a set voltage of 1.352v.


Yea i'm not sure why it's doing that. 1.4 Is considered a safe voltage anyway correct?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Yea i'm not sure why it's doing that. 1.4 Is considered a safe voltage anyway correct?


1.45v is technically your max, but even Stilt says sub 1.4v is best. Your temps are fine though so that's good.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> 1.45v is technically your max, but even Stilt says sub 1.4v is best. Your temps are fine though so that's good.


i have a h115I with noctua industrial fans i should be good at this voltage for long term use ?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> i have a h115I with noctua industrial fans i should be good at this voltage for long term use ?


Yeah I think you're okay.


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nelly.*
> 
> The version of AIDA64 you are using there is from Mar 28, 2017.
> 
> Latest official release is version 5.92.4300 dated Jun 20, 2017 >> https://www.aida64.com/downloads
> 
> Latest beta versions of AIDA64 is listed here inc release notes, which I try keep up to date >> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?260770-Aida64/page15
> 
> Current AIDA64 Extreme Edition 5.92.4333 beta (Aug 10, 2017) >> http://download.aida64.com/aida64ext...vfyx4b8qkz.zip


Seems better now. Lowest memory latency 61.3 and highest 63.8. Avarage of five runs 63.02 ns. L1, L2 and L3 gave my same readings: 1, 3, and 10 ns.


----------



## voreo

I wonder if i'm ok here.









Looked around for some numbers, tried em for myself. So far everything seems stable but im wondering if I did ok.

This is for the R5 1600. Probably not in proper order with this.

Ram is Corsairs LPX 3200mhz kit

Bios Rev : 1403

Ratio : 37

BCLK: 100.2 (having that .2 there is just so things arent .2 off their values in OS)
CPU Voltage : Auto
(load is varying between 1.256 and 1.3; vcore is showing 1.286 idle, 1.306 max)
CPU SOC : 1.2 (via offset)
CPU LLC : Level 5
CPU Power Phase : Extreme
CPU Current Capability : 110%

Dram timings 16-19-19-19-36-55-2T
Dram power settings unchanged except for 1.4 Boot and 1.35 normal

Most other things are left at auto.

Temps are idling around 42-48C (range due to having messengers/spotify on)

So far only tests i ran were AIDA64 (Just stress cpu) for 30m , Realbench for 2 hours, 3DMarks Timespy and Firestrike Extreme tests, cinebench'd 5 times and ran all tests at least once, nothing seems to happen when gaming either. The mentioned tests the temps did not exceed 80C on the wraith spire. Socket temps are pretty in line with CPU and not going above them as well. This was also while using the Ryzen power plan.

Only thing i notice is temps idle with my usual running things when not gaming sometimes spike up very briefly in hwinfo but only for a second and not exceeding 60-70 when that happens.
(mostly lower, just giving range)

So my question is... am I lucky or should i run more tests / tweek anything?


----------



## MrPhilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Had some fun benching at 4.1 GHz


Do you run at 4.1Ghz daily?


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> Can't trust Aida64 anymore. Tried achieve smoother performance but this software just goes more crazy.


Try this...
14+14+14= how many ?
The outcome should be the tRAS
If not stable enough.. add 1 or 2 to the tRAS

Rule :
tRAS = tCAS + tRCD + tRP (+1 or +2 to be safe)
("RAS# to CAS Read Delay" and "RAS# to CAS Write Delay" are noted as one tRCD here... what ever is highest of the 2, needs to be counted for the equation)
Less tRAS might work but often results in benchmark inconsistincies / degradations

And a thing i noticed :
tRC = tRAS + tCAS + tRCD + tRP
-1 can be fine but any lower and memory here started to show inconsistincies / degradations in benchresults
Never mind


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Here is a screenshot of all monitoring software i'm using. LLC is on 1 Phase Control is optimized for all. CPU is at 4.0 GHZ all cores. Offset i have set is 0.0500+ not sure which voltage to follow.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> CPU Core Voltage of 1.394v is what I would trust. It's weird how your offset mode is yielding a set voltage of 1.352v.
> 
> Calling @chew* or @gupsterg for help with this. What voltage is correct?
Click to expand...

HWMonitor every time I haved used in the past has been pants. I do not even bother downing it from web let alone using it.

HWiNFO 1.394V seem right to me. I'd use at least 1000ms polling interval, the default 2000ms is a bit too slow for me.

As it's a X CPU and in OC mode will jump to 1.35V and then offset of +50mV 1.4V is about right plus LLC is 1.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> HWMonitor every time I haved used in the past has been pants. I do not even bother downing it from web let alone using it.
> 
> HWiNFO 1.394V seem right to me. I'd use at least 1000ms polling interval, the default 2000ms is a bit too slow for me.
> 
> As it's a X CPU and in OC mode will jump to 1.35V and then offset of +50mV 1.4V is about right plus LLC is 1.


Thanks for your reply gupsterg. From what I see it hovers around 1.38Volts fluctuation and hits 1.406 max would you consider this voltage safe for 24/7 use? Temps while stress testing are max 70C running prime and cinebench. I want this cpu to last me Atleast 4 years. If not I can drop 3.9 and 1.35 also works


----------



## Ramad

I just want to point out that some users did miss the point of my post here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/25980#post_26296586
The post is a demonstration of the relationship between CAD Setup and CAD drivers, and is not meant to be followed exactly as I wrote, but to understand the idea behind it. It's a way for the user to know where to start when trying to tune those settings for own CPU and RAM to find the best suitable settings.

I could have written that CAD Setup values are: 40 - 40 - 40 and CAD Drivers values are: 24 - 40 - 40 - 40 and every one would be happy, but that was not the purpose of that post. Showing the results using the most extreme values while the RAM is running at 3200MT/s using only 1.28V would confirm it's working, which gives the user a point to start from. This was the idea behind that post.

I would be happy for the user that tunes the values that works for his/her system, not by following the person who wrote the numbers but by understanding and following the method.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Try this...
> 14+14+14= how many ?
> The outcome should be the tRAS
> If not stable enough.. add 1 or 2 to the tRAS
> 
> Rule :
> tRAS = tCAS + tRCD + tRP (+1 or +2 to be safe)
> ("RAS# to CAS Read Delay" and "RAS# to CAS Write Delay" are noted as one tRCD here... what ever is highest of the 2, needs to be counted for the equation)
> Less tRAS might work but often results in benchmark inconsistincies / degradations
> 
> And a thing i noticed :
> tRC = tRAS + tCAS + tRCD + tRP
> -1 can be fine but any lower and memory here started to show inconsistincies / degradations in benchresults


Not sure on what site it was but i found a statement that said tRC = tRAS + tRP. This is not true right ?
That is to say... auto-calcs leads me to believe what i've stated earlier


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Try this...
> 14+14+14= how many ?
> The outcome should be the tRAS
> If not stable enough.. add 1 or 2 to the tRAS
> 
> Rule :
> tRAS = tCAS + tRCD + tRP (+1 or +2 to be safe)
> ("RAS# to CAS Read Delay" and "RAS# to CAS Write Delay" are noted as one tRCD here... what ever is highest of the 2, needs to be counted for the equation)
> Less tRAS might work but often results in benchmark inconsistincies / degradations
> 
> And a thing i noticed :
> tRC = tRAS + tCAS + tRCD + tRP
> -1 can be fine but any lower and memory here started to show inconsistincies / degradations in benchresults


The idea is partially correct.

tRAS = tCL (CAS) + tRCD + 2 (as a minimum)

In the case above: tRAS = 14 + 14 + 2 =30 cycles

And tRC = tRAS (above) + tRP

In this case: tRC = 30 + 14 = 44 cycles (as a minimum)

If this works and is stable, then great.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> The idea is partially correct.
> 
> tRAS = tCL (CAS) + tRCD + 2 (as a minimum)
> 
> In the case above: tRAS = 14 + 14 + 2 =30 cycles
> 
> And tRC = tRAS (above) + tRP
> 
> In this case: tRC = 30 + 14 = 44 cycles (as a minimum)
> 
> If this works and is stable, then great.


That's weird... if i apply it the way you said it.. then it's no go for me
Yet when i aply the equation i mentioned.. stuff works and is showing stable benchmarks
If apply your "rules" then no way i'd get stable benchmarks.. always there 'd be swinging outcome-numbers


----------



## soulwrath

what are you guys testing for ram stability? HCI? Memtest86+?


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> what are you guys testing for ram stability? HCI? Memtest86+?


i use PassMark Memtest86 (Bootable USB-creator) for final testings


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> i use PassMark Memtest86 (Bootable USB-creator) for final testings


thoughts on HCI?


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> thoughts on HCI?


No good IMO
You need to buy it in order to be able to use it's potential
Mem86 is free and works just as well... if not better... IMO


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> That's weird... if i aply it the way you said it.. then it's no go for me
> Yet when i aply the equation i mentioned.. stuff works and is showing stable benchmarks
> If aply your "rules" then no way i'd get stable benchmarks.. always there 'd be swinging outcome-numbers


They are not my "rules", this is how they are usually calculated.

A CAS 14 Samsung b-Die RAM has the following timings: 14(tCL) -14(tRCD) - 14(tRP) - 34(tRAS) - 48(tRC) ...etc.

By your calculation (tRAS = tCAS + tRCD + tRP):

tRAS = 14 + 14 + 14 + 1= 43 (should be 34)

and (tRC = tRAS + tCAS + tRCD + tRP):

tRC = 43 + 14 + 14 + 14 = 85 (should be 48) or (pr. your correction) tRC = 43 + 14 + 14 = 71

I will find a link to a site that explains it.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> They are not my "rules", this is how they are usually calculated.
> 
> A CAS 14 Samsung b-Die RAM has the following timings: 14(tCL) -14(tRCD) - 14(tRP) - 34(tRAS) - 48(tRC) ...etc.
> 
> By your calculation (tRAS = tCAS + tRCD + tRP):
> 
> tRAS = 14 + 14 + 14 + 1= 43 (should be 34)
> 
> and (tRC = tRAS + tCAS + tRCD + tRP):
> 
> tRC = 43 + 14 + 14 + 14 = 85 (should be 48) or (pr. your correction) tRC = 43 + 14 + 14 = 71
> 
> I will find a link to a site that explains it.


Searched all over the place but perhaps i found false statements...
Curious what you come up with ^^


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Searched all over the place but perhaps i found false statements...
> Curious what you come up with ^^


You can read about the calculation method here: http://www.tweakers.fr/timings.html
Old, but still good.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> You can read about the calculation method here: http://www.tweakers.fr/timings.html
> Old, but still good.


Hmm Seems your right
I stand corrected Tnx


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Can start all over again LOL
Thanks mate


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Hmm Seems your right
> I stand corrected Tnx


Happy to help.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> thoughts on HCI?


Free version works fine for my usage


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








When you can pass 1000% (16 instances running 850MB for 16GB Ram) you'll have a pretty good start.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Happy to help.


Done some comparing between my findings and known settings from JEDEC/XMP
Seems the profiledata match perfectly with the sitedata
Last mentioned ones are Intell-based though so maybe my findings where correct afterall... time will tell
Will do some more testing


----------



## Gettz8488

Just to follow up on my specific issue. It seems that when i set my offset Bios and all software is incorrect. It's not taking into account some setting what i've learned is when overclocked my cpu voltage is defaulting to 1.35, so any offset i do is going off that 1.35 and not what my bios is saying. running bios version 1402. Switching my offset to -0.01250 is showing HWINFO SVI2 Maxing at 1.344V which is adding up. pretty unsusual. i seem to be able to get 4GHZ stable at 1.38 fluctuation up to 1.39 Volts would this be a safe voltage for a 24/7 OC? Have h115I Aio with 2 Noctua 3000PWM Industrial fans


----------



## matthew87

Can someone explain what SenseMi Skew actually does on the C6H?

I'm still trying to wrap my head around it and constantly reading conflicting info.

BIOS 9920 disabled it by default, BIOS 1501 still has it enabled, running a 1700X.

I get that TCL and TDIE temps are offset by 20 degrees by AMD with the X based Ryzen chips. But what exactly does the skew do...


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew87*
> 
> Can someone explain what SenseMi Skew actually does on the C6H?
> 
> I'm still trying to wrap my head around it and constantly reading conflicting info.
> 
> BIOS 9920 disabled it by default, BIOS 1501 still has it enabled, running a 1700X.
> 
> I get that TCL and TDIE temps are offset by 20 degrees by AMD with the X based Ryzen chips. But what exactly does the skew do...


Didn't note down what it exactly should do but noted this :
Enable if temps run "high"


----------



## usoldier

I know iam boring has hell but please anyone know how do i stop this Stalls/freezes on RealBench and OCCT.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> I know iam boring has hell but please anyone know how do i stop this Stalls/freezes on RealBench and OCCT.


How much RAM do you have and how much of it do you allocate to OCCT or Realbench when you test?


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> I know iam boring has hell but please anyone know how do i stop this Stalls/freezes on RealBench and OCCT.


I have the same issue don't think theirs a fix for it.


----------



## Ramad

Windows will start writing to the page file when more than 95% of the RAM is allocated, which causes a delay when the CPU is fully loaded and that appears as a PC freeze for when it happens.
The fix is allocating around 80% to the test, or freeing unused RAM before running any test using a program called RAMMap which can be downloaded here: https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/downloads/rammap



The Image above shows Windows 10 writing to the page file at around 95%. Starting RAMMap and hitting all the 5 options as shown will free allocated unused RAM. RAMMap can be closed after it has freed the RAM, and the user can start testing. Testing using all the RAM on the system is not the idea, testing while using more than 50% should cover both RAM sticks, or more than 75% when 4 RAM slots are occupied. I hope this makes sense to you when you read it.


----------



## Taylor121

These are my most stable settings yet. I increased tWR from 12 to 24 and went to 2T. So far, I have not crashed in gaming with these settings. I think I'm going to stay here for now unless someone sees something obvious that would increase stability even more.


----------



## Anty

Any idea what are "undocumented" Q-codes 24, 44 and similar? They appear on LED display during normal operation - system is stable during this time.


----------



## Tegg

I am hitting higher clocks in the latest official bios. Using Load Line Calibration at level 4 though my current voltage still falls under stress conditions. But its helped alot. Is level 5 ok to use?


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Windows will start writing to the page file when more than 95% of the RAM is allocated, which causes a delay when the CPU is fully loaded and that appears as a PC freeze for when it happens.


I have 32GB of RAM and have tried disabling the page file.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPhilo*
> 
> Do you run at 4.1Ghz daily?


Nah, I'm running 3.9 at 0.150 offset, I can run 4.0 at 0.225 as well. For the 4.1 tests I used 1.45 vcore + LLC3.


----------



## Timur Born

Did anyone have their C6H replaced with a new one to get rid of stalls? Did it help? This is the worst problem right now, because it does not only happen during obscure stress tests, but also in daily practice.


----------



## RossiOCUK

This stalling "issue" confuses me. The only time I've experienced it is during stressing, where no doubt it's using the pagefile as @Ramad has mentioned. I've played several games, ripped and encoded now with Ryzen since March, and can't ever recall having experienced any stalling during normal use.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Windows will start writing to the page file when more than 95% of the RAM is allocated, which causes a delay when the CPU is fully loaded and that appears as a PC freeze for when it happens.


I mentioned that a few times earlier, but the answer was that stalls also happen at lower memory allocation. And unfortunately that answer is correct. I suspect that there still is a connection, but unfortunately not an exclusive one.

My whole system stalls very badly once I (over)load a single CPU core with pure computation that is mostly not memory bound at all. This is a very serious bug that can be reproduced to an extend even worse than what some experience using ITB AVX. I suspect that a certain kind of workload makes it happen, either specific CPU instructions or a mixture of CPU and I/O load.

It happens most extremely when I run high - even single core - CPU load in the audio application Reaper (200 mb memory and no SSD or pagefile usage) and yesterday it happened while I was working in Photoshop (more memory usage). I can run the same Reaper test on an 8 years old laptop without system stalls (only the Reaper process is overloaded, Windows stays usable).

In fact I am running that Reaper tests just now and typing this message is a chore, with system response switching between smooth and unusable, all while the system (CPU, RAM, SSD) is effectively mostly idle except for a single core.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I mentioned that a few times earlier, but the answer was that stalls also happen at lower memory allocation. And unfortunately that answer is correct. I suspect that there still is a connection, but unfortunately not an exclusive one.
> 
> My whole system stalls very badly once I (over)load a single CPU core with pure computation that is mostly not memory bound at all. This is a very serious bug that can be reproduced to an extend even worse than what some experience using ITB AVX. I suspect that a certain kind of workload makes it happen, either specific CPU instructions or a mixture of CPU and I/O load.
> 
> It happens most extremely when I run high - even single core - CPU load in the audio application Reaper (200 mb memory and no SSD or pagefile usage) and yesterday it happened while I was working in Photoshop (more memory usage). I can run the same Reaper test on an 8 years old laptop without system stalls (only the Reaper process is overloaded, Windows stays usable).
> 
> In fact I am running that Reaper tests just now and typing this message is a chore, with system response switching between smooth and unusable, all while the system (CPU, RAM, SSD) is effectively mostly idle except for a single core.


Very odd indeed.
Have you played around with CPU priority and allocating the application/s to different cores/threads? This might help troubleshoot (not resolve).


----------



## Timur Born

Thread priorities and core affinities make no difference, even real-time processes are stalled, all the while 15 logical cores are idling their proverbial thumbs. These stalls are not measurable, neither as CPU load nor as DPC/IRQ latencies.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Thread priorities and core affinities make no difference, even real-time processes are stalled, all the while 15 logical cores are idling their proverbial thumbs. These stalls are not measurable, neither as CPU load nor as DPC/IRQ latencies.


Tried different OS? i.e. Linux vs W10 vs W7


----------



## Timur Born

No, I am not going to do a new OS installation just for this. The same OS and workload works fine on another PC, that's enough confirmation for me for the time being.

Do owners of other motherboards (brands) report anything similar to this or are only C6H owners affected?


----------



## Timur Born

I found posts in the Asrock and MSI threads reporting the same stalls/freezing issues, so it unfortunately doesn't seem to be mainboard specific.

Just to reiterate: I can reproduce this in Windows Safe-Mode, after a Clear CMOS, after loading "Optimized Defaults", after installing new BIOS firmware, removing NVidia drivers and running the offending process at normal priority vs. a simple monitoring process at real-time priority.

At this point I consider this the worst problem of Ryzen systems.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Any idea what are "undocumented" Q-codes 24, 44 and similar? They appear on LED display during normal operation - system is stable during this time.


When my BIOS finishes successfully loading I get 00. Then at some point during the OS (LInux Mint) loading, it changes to 24. I believe 24 means that the OS has control. Can't answer for 44.


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> How much RAM do you have and how much of it do you allocate to OCCT or Realbench when you test?


I alocate 8gb i have 16gb


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Did anyone have their C6H replaced with a new one to get rid of stalls? Did it help? This is the worst problem right now, because it does not only happen during obscure stress tests, but also in daily practice.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RossiOCUK*
> 
> This stalling "issue" confuses me. The only time I've experienced it is during stressing, where no doubt it's using the pagefile as @Ramad has mentioned. I've played several games, ripped and encoded now with Ryzen since March, and can't ever recall having experienced any stalling during normal use.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Windows will start writing to the page file when more than 95% of the RAM is allocated, which causes a delay when the CPU is fully loaded and that appears as a PC freeze for when it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned that a few times earlier, but the answer was that stalls also happen at lower memory allocation. And unfortunately that answer is correct. I suspect that there still is a connection, but unfortunately not an exclusive one.
> 
> My whole system stalls very badly once I (over)load a single CPU core with pure computation that is mostly not memory bound at all. This is a very serious bug that can be reproduced to an extend even worse than what some experience using ITB AVX. I suspect that a certain kind of workload makes it happen, either specific CPU instructions or a mixture of CPU and I/O load.
> 
> It happens most extremely when I run high - even single core - CPU load in the audio application Reaper (200 mb memory and no SSD or pagefile usage) and yesterday it happened while I was working in Photoshop (more memory usage). I can run the same Reaper test on an 8 years old laptop without system stalls (only the Reaper process is overloaded, Windows stays usable).
> 
> In fact I am running that Reaper tests just now and typing this message is a chore, with system response switching between smooth and unusable, all while the system (CPU, RAM, SSD) is effectively mostly idle except for a single core.
Click to expand...

Suggest youall visit the latter part of the thread https://community.amd.com/thread/215773?start=990&tstart=0 to see what means are being used to confirm the stall issue before RMA is approved. I don't have that particular issue so I've ignored the details. Stalling is deemed a separate issue from the segfault issue, but both evidently are silicon based.


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Nah, I'm running 3.9 at 0.150 offset, I can run 4.0 at 0.225 as well. For the 4.1 tests I used 1.45 vcore + LLC3.


A bit low score. If u tweak more u will get better score at 4 GHz







My system scored 1892 points at 4.05 GHz in CB15 and 1858 points at 4 GHz.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Suggest youall visit the latter part of the thread https://community.amd.com/thread/215773?start=990&tstart=0 to see what means are being used to confirm the stall issue before RMA is approved. I don't have that particular issue so I've ignored the details. Stalling is deemed a separate issue from the segfault issue, but both evidently are silicon based.


2 different situations are mixed here. The question a few posts ago was about periodic freezes for a few seconds, then the PC returns to normal operation, where nothing is lost or corrupted, not even the benchmark tool is loosing track of time as it continues in the background during those freezes/stutters. There was no talk about stalls, means complete freeze of the PC with 0 responsiveness or program termination.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Suggest youall visit the latter part of the thread https://community.amd.com/thread/215773?start=990&tstart=0 to see what means are being used to confirm the stall issue before RMA is approved. I don't have that particular issue so I've ignored the details. Stalling is deemed a separate issue from the segfault issue, but both evidently are silicon based.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 different situations are mixed here. The question a few posts ago was about periodic freezes for a few seconds, then the PC returns to normal operation, where nothing is lost or corrupted, not even the benchmark tool is loosing track of time as it continues in the background during those freezes/stutters. There was no talk about stalls, means complete freeze of the PC with 0 responsiveness or program termination.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the clarification. Freezes then must represent the OS scheduling not providing enough "jiffies" to other threads such as the display and the mouse.

(In prehistoric time-shared systems, such as the DECsystem 10, each active terminal connection got one jiffy (1/60 second for DEC) to run in core before the next connection was allocated a jiffy. Of course, if there were few enough threads wanting attention, then each connection or thread would average more than one jiffy per second.)


----------



## BulletSponge

Every 3rd or 4th boot I am getting a black screen. I hit the reset button on my case and it will boot but I get a “press any key to skip disk checking” prompt. Is this the cold boot issue others have been seeing?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Thanks for the clarification. Freezes then must represent the OS scheduling not providing enough "jiffies" to other threads such as the display and the mouse.
> 
> (In prehistoric time-shared systems, such as the DECsystem 10, each active terminal connection got one jiffy (1/60 second for DEC) to run in core before the next connection was allocated a jiffy. Of course, if there were few enough threads wanting attention, then each connection or thread would average more than one jiffy per second.)


Yes, I think this is what is happening.

Regarding the thread you linked to in your earlier post, there is encryption options in the BIOS under AMD CBS, did anyone try disabling those (could be enabled by default) to see if solves it? I the RAM is unstable and this future is enabled, then a mismatch during encryption/decryption of RAM stored data could prevent the operation completion. I read a few pages there, so I don't know.


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taylor121*
> 
> 
> 
> These are my most stable settings yet. I increased tWR from 12 to 24 and went to 2T. So far, I have not crashed in gaming with these settings. I think I'm going to stay here for now unless someone sees something obvious that would increase stability even more.


You cannot stay there dude, you dont have to use your setup with unstable ram, it mean you can have OS problems corrupting system files.

Make a 14.14.14.14.34.48, leave all the rest on auto timings. Use procdt 80, 2T GD OFF, CAD and RZQS Auto,CLODCDDP Auto, VDDP Auto, use 1.37V RAM-Boot and 1.02-1.025 SOC (Is that i use for tight 3200 1T GDON on 9920 with a 3200C14D32GTZ, but youre going to try on SPD based and from that trying to having a stable system, save the profile and start tweak from there), and its done, retest HCI.
If it fails 1000 percent check if your ram sticks are properly seated on SLOTs a2b2, maybe are loose or something.
I saw you for days asking for help but youre trying tight some timings while you looking for stability. First get stable 3200, then tweak, is better it can save your ass, xD
Hope helps.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> A bit low score. If u tweak more u will get better score at 4 GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My system scored 1892 points at 4.05 GHz in CB15 and 1858 points at 4 GHz.


I'm not using the bias in the settings maybe that's why?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Thanks for the clarification. Freezes then must represent the OS scheduling not providing enough "jiffies" to other threads such as the display and the mouse.
> 
> (In prehistoric time-shared systems, such as the DECsystem 10, each active terminal connection got one jiffy (1/60 second for DEC) to run in core before the next connection was allocated a jiffy. Of course, if there were few enough threads wanting attention, then each connection or thread would average more than one jiffy per second.)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I think this is what is happening.
> 
> Regarding the thread you linked to in your earlier post, there is encryption options in the BIOS under AMD CBS, did anyone try disabling those (could be enabled by default) to see if solves it? I the RAM is unstable and this future is enabled, then a mismatch during encryption/decryption of RAM stored data could prevent the operation completion. I read a few pages there, so I don't know.
Click to expand...

I don't think I have any encryption enabled. However, there is a mode (forget the name) that randomizes locations of packages in memory. Shutting this off seems to reduce the segfault frequency, based on what I have read. Disabling opcache is more effective.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Every 3rd or 4th boot I am getting a black screen. I hit the reset button on my case and it will boot but I get a "press any key to skip disk checking" prompt. Is this the cold boot issue others have been seeing?


Cold booting is a pre-post issue. You are likely getting into Windows when you reset. I suspect you are seeing codes 40 or 24 prior to resetting. Your overclock may not be stable and it is affecting your video card.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Cold booting is a pre-post issue. You are likely getting into Windows when you reset. I suspect you are seeing codes 40 or 24 prior to resetting. Your overclock may not be stable and it is affecting your video card.


DOH, this is the first board I've owned that can display codes. I completely forgot about it but will check it the next time it happens. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I don't think I have any encryption enabled. However, there is a mode (forget the name) that randomizes locations of packages in memory. Shutting this off seems to reduce the segfault frequency, based on what I have read. Disabling opcache is more effective.


Disabling Opcache Control does nothing for the freeze problem.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> DOH, this is the first board I've owned that can display codes. I completely forgot about it but will check it the next time it happens. Thanks for the reminder.


Some people have had problems with using the display port on their video card while overclocking, but I don't remember the details.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Some people have had problems with using the display port on their video card while overclocking, but I don't remember the details.


It just happened again, the code displayed is 8. Looking it up now.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> It just happened again, the code displayed is 8. Looking it up now.


System Agent initialization after microcode loading...
what ever that means


----------



## Timur Born

Well, I took a much closer look at those "freezes" again, which I called stalls, but they are the same thing for what we talk about. Both the GUI/graphic output and keyboard/mouse input are suspended anywhere between a short blip and several seconds (I measured up to around 4). Additionally some but *not* all processing seems to stop during that time, which I reported wrongly before when I claimed that the whole system stops.

First of all, both the suspension of graphic output and the partly ongoing of background processing can be measured! It's important to note that time-counters seem to roll on regardless of any stalls, which in turn allows software to keep measuring average CPU load, CPU cycles (+delta) and context switches (+delta) and frames per second. The CPU cycles Delta is especially interesting, because it tells us whether a program interrupts processing during a stall or not.

What Delta means is that when you measure over the span of a second then the Delta is the amount of cycles that happened during that second. If a program interrupted its processing during a stall then the CPU cycles Delta decreases on the very next tick right after a stall. If a program kept processing uninterrupted then the Delta increases on the very next tick right after the stall.

Programs that interrupt their processing include: WinRar, 7-Zip, Foobar2000, Firefox (Youtube HTML video output), Furmark
Programs that do not interrupt their processing include: Ableton Live, MediaPlayerClassic, HWinfo

Both WinRar's and 7-Zip's benchmark throughput drop considerably during stalls. WinRar seems to especially dislike my Reaper based workload, or rather the other way around, as WinRar interrupts Reaper even more.

Audio and Video are two very special cases that justify some extra explanation.

Audio:

Audio drivers do not stall, regardless of the audio buffer size being used. I ran a RME Babyface USB ASIO drivers (isochronous USB transfer) at less than 2 ms buffer size without interruption whatsoever while my mouse kept stalling over the very same USB port + hub. If the application keeps processing data (Ableton Live) you can run input audio from the USB audio interface to the application and then back to the audio interface completely uninterrupted while the rest of your system is nearly unusable.

If the application does interrupt its processing during a stall then the size of the application's own audio buffer decides over whether your audio stream gets interrupted or not. For example, if you set Foobar's own audio buffer to a size larger than the stalls (bigger than 4 seconds is good) then you get no audio interruptions. And if stalls are shorter than what Firefox buffers for Youtube playback then you get no interruption. This is because with larger buffers the audio data has already been processed before the stall happens and it seems that the program parts that just shovel the data to the audio driver do not get interrupted during a stall.

Video:

Video playback and graphic output always get interrupted, which in turn results in GPU load and Video Engine load dropping considerably, including the GPU frequency and temperature dropping. Since timers keep rolling the video/graphic output will jump forward to match the new time-frame (a 5 second stall means that the video jumps 5 seconds forward). For Youtube videos in Firefox this is a true jump, for videos in MediaPlayerClassic this is a fast forward that shortly increases the frame-rate (while maintaining the refresh-rate, because disabling VSync doesn't seem to work properly). Both Firefox Youtube and Furmark also see their average CPU load drop because of the stalls that interrupt their processing, even though they do maintain their time-lines in form of a straight jump.

Interestingly HWInfo's graph display works similarly to how Firefox Youtube playback and Furmark works. The graph will do a full jump to the new time-frame instantly after a stall instead of drawing the in-between measurements. If you mouse-over the graph you can see several seconds being absent corresponding to the stall time.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I don't think I have any encryption enabled. However, there is a mode (forget the name) that randomizes locations of packages in memory. Shutting this off seems to reduce the segfault frequency, based on what I have read. Disabling opcache is more effective.
> 
> 
> 
> Disabling Opcache Control does nothing for the freeze problem.
Click to expand...

True. I was referring to segfaults.


----------



## Gettz8488

So i believe i got a really good chip. i'm hitting 4.0 ghz at 1.38 - 1.39 Volts LLC1 i can hit 3.9 with 1.33 Volts


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> So i believe i got a really good chip. i'm hitting 4.0 ghz at 1.38 - 1.39 Volts LLC1 i can hit 3.9 with 1.33 Volts


I am super jealous. I seem to have gotten the absolute best kind of chip-a dead one! DOA 1700X, currently in the process of RMA. I bet the one I get back will be a piss poor overclocker.


----------



## hotstocks

Timur Born,
I have the same issues as you. I do notice less freezes when running Realbench stress test using less ram. But when you stop it, it takes forever to stop and unfreeze. Also while running IBT and 4gb ram, you get the freezes but they seem mainly in firefox for me. And not all of the firefox windows, like I can be watching a video play fine in one firefox window, but this window that I am typing in doesn't show my typing for a few seconds and then types it all. I also see Firefox windows flash and windows mouse circle spin briefly. I really think this has something to do with Firefox, Nvidia gpu/drivers drawing windows, and probably the chip not knowing what to do when it is massively loaded. Luckily in everyday use I don't see this problem anywhere other than Firefox.


----------



## Taylor121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMB*
> 
> You cannot stay there dude, you dont have to use your setup with unstable ram, it mean you can have OS problems corrupting system files.
> 
> Make a 14.14.14.14.34.48, leave all the rest on auto timings. Use procdt 80, 2T GD OFF, CAD and RZQS Auto,CLODCDDP Auto, VDDP Auto, use 1.37V RAM-Boot and 1.02-1.025 SOC (Is that i use for tight 3200 1T GDON on 9920 with a 3200C14D32GTZ, but youre going to try on SPD based and from that trying to having a stable system, save the profile and start tweak from there), and its done, retest HCI.
> If it fails 1000 percent check if your ram sticks are properly seated on SLOTs a2b2, maybe are loose or something.
> I saw you for days asking for help but youre trying tight some timings while you looking for stability. First get stable 3200, then tweak, is better it can save your ass, xD
> Hope helps.


I appreciate the help. I'm not sure where the CLODCDDP setting is, but I set it just as you said otherwise and I got multiple errors nearly immediately starting out on memtest which is odd considering that this setting seems looser than my previous one which is much more stable. I get the feeling this isn't enough voltage since it is more stable near 1.4 at tighter settings, but I don't know. I will double check to make sure that they are properly seated later this week. If I need to, I guess I can just set it below 3200 if it being slightly unstable could result in OS corruption.


----------



## DaOptika

@Timur Born
I have the same issues.
The worst program for me is VeraCrypt:
When mounting a disk there, my system freezes for up to several minutes. Has not been like this on my intel platform.

As I use a USB audio interface I always get a short clicking noise for every freeze that happens.

Most short freezes (and audio clicks) happen in Premiere, Photoshop, Lightroom and Cubase. Same for accessing SD cards over USB or external hard drives.

At first I didn't notice it but it really starts to annoy me more and more...


----------



## datspike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> So i believe i got a really good chip. i'm hitting 4.0 ghz at 1.38 - 1.39 Volts LLC1 i can hit 3.9 with 1.33 Volts


Whats your SVI2 voltage under load with 3.9Ghz overclock? Just curious.
My 1600X is stable at 1.275v svi2 (1.281v in bios, LLC 5 - flat voltage) without CPU current capability and EDC relaxed settings. I found these two affect CPU stability (needs more vcore) and produce more heat when not in stock configuration. They for sure give a bit of extra performance, but for me it's just generating more heat and more noise to my almost silent build.


----------



## blair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Some people have had problems with using the display port on their video card while overclocking, but I don't remember the details.


I have found when i have an HDMI cable connected to my GPU (going to my TV that is off) results in HDMI being the default deisplay so iut 'seems like a black screen' but it's just displaying on the HDMI.. waiting for full post results in a sucessful windows load, have you noticed the same?

Removing the HDMI and reboot allows me to get into BIOS again.. as it's will default to the DP.

THe issue really is being unable to see the output.. if i run the HDMI to my monitor the issue does not exist.. however i do need to change the input as i then have both DP and HDMI connected at same time (Predator X34 here)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> So i believe i got a really good chip. i'm hitting 4.0 ghz at 1.38 - 1.39 Volts LLC1 i can hit 3.9 with 1.33 Volts


I think i'm in the same about.. i can get 3.9 at 1.26v under load with LLC3 (LLC3 is where my Idle and Load voltage are next to identical (vdroop of about 0.006-0.01v)
I am currently at 1.306v LOAD for 3.95Ghz, i need 1.36 or so to even get a cinebench to complete at 4Ghz, at this point i'm hitting over 80C load.. and just not worth it.. I was able to get a completely stable 4Ghz at 1.39-1.41 without any LLC set.. Temps were 84C the extra voltage seems to affect Load temps less than clock speed for me..??

This is my last recorded HWINFO/CB/240mRealbench all with 3466Mhz DRAM (https://puu.sh/xfkOt/3244fbef2b.png)

I want to upgrade to a 280mm RAD or even a 360mm RAD but i can't find any solid comparison data from my exist H100i.... I'm thinking 280/360mm EK P series might be a better bet.. plus i can drop a block on my Next GPU (Volta XX80Ti me thinks..) I'm only worried about maintenance then.. i'm pretty bloody slack







saying all this.. it would mean i may be able to do 4.1ghz... my 1700 seems to be OK so far.. let's see what happens when i put the 3rd/4th 8gb 3600Mhz B-Dies in in a day or two.. (current awaiting pickup from Post Office)


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taylor121*
> 
> I appreciate the help. I'm not sure where the CLODCDDP setting is, but I set it just as you said otherwise and I got multiple errors nearly immediately starting out on memtest which is odd considering that this setting seems looser than my previous one which is much more stable. I get the feeling this isn't enough voltage since it is more stable near 1.4 at tighter settings, but I don't know. I will double check to make sure that they are properly seated later this week. If I need to, I guess I can just set it below 3200 if it being slightly unstable could result in OS corruption.


D worry just be patient. You dont need more RAM voltage for a lazy 3200, 1.37 is going to pull your kit to 1.39 under load, asmax you could need 1.39 to pull 1.4 under load on tights, if you did all i said, try increase SOC, maybe your cpu needs other one, do not exceed 1.2 is max and 1.1 is enough.

That voltages i said you last post is that i use for have stable 3200 14 14 14 14 30 42 with 256 Trfc, on 1T GD ON, and i can use them for all 3200 timings from spd to tight, so could work on 14 14 14 14 34 48 with 560 Trfc 2T. As i know as tight you go, or higher strap, less voltage window we have to stable the kit. When i saiy window mean range. x to x+y
Are you using the proper Procdt, use only 80 for 3200.

Try this if you continue failing with higher SOC, go to main BIOS set BCLK to manual (do not select DOHCPs),set clock 100.00, then select 3066 strap, go into timings and set 80 procdt, 14, 14, 14, 14, 34, 48, leave all rest on auto, just all on auto. Apply voltage from 1.35 to 1.37, and soc from 0.9 to 1.025. Retry HCI. If you already checked sticks are well seated, download memtest86, create a boot drive and check for physic problems on your memory. 3200c14d32GTZ is a good kit, i mean, it has to run practically automatic with normal voltages and auto values, most of values are preprogramed or programmed on training and change them can give you more headaches than not.

Do this procedure for look for voltages, when youre starting a HCI test, stay on display and note down the time the first fail start. Close it and go into bios, change one voltage value a little, restart HCI, note down, if fail is later youre going good. if not, try do the oposite with the value. For exapmle 1.355 give us a fail on minute 3, and 1.36 on minute 5, but on 1.39 on minute 2, so the value is between 1.36 and 1.39. When you find the most longer fail result, change to other voltage, in this example now we will look for proper SOC, and we repeat same. The times of fails will increase. When youre on front of your screen and you count one hour without fails, leave it to 1000, go sleep or something. Note that if you can keep one hour without fails, youre very near to your stable setup, and you just need very little changes to stabilize it.

I dont know if youve a mem hole or not, try changing CDLOVDDP then, as you said, go little increases 950, 952, 954, etc, or decreases. The range is from 900 to 1000 or like that, auto is the middle.
Some people had notice too that decreasing VDDP from stock to lower increase their ram stability, use first 0.950, then 0.925, then 0.900.
Some people with other kits found stability on RZQs resistances or CADs, i never needed that.

Is all i can help. Ask other one if you still have trouble, there are good guys here, that maybe help you from other POV. Read all Gupsterg, Stilt, Ramad stuff, theyre 24/7 tweakers.
G luck.


----------



## Ramad

This is for members that have short freezes while heavily testing the CPU/RAM, please try this and see if it helps.

Look for PCI-E Tune settings under Tweakers Paradise and change the following:

*PCIE Tune R1: Enabled
PCIE Tune R2: Enabled
PCIE Tune R3: 50 or 40 or 35* (this could very well depend on your motherboard/graphics card and other hardware using PCIE lanes)

I have tested using OCCT and have used 3 browsers while opening many pages in the browsers to make sure that Windows will use the page file. The problem seems to disappear when using PCIE Tune R3 = 40 , 35 was OK too with my hardware (I just wanted to see the effect of values lower than 40). I have tested these settings before and don't recommend going below 30, especially when you have an NVME SSD drive, *because that can corrupt the OS*, so you have been warned here.

I see the screen flicker at values such as 25 or 20, which means the PCIE bus/lanes are becoming unstable, so I can only recommend that you find the value above between 50 and 35 stating at 50.


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> This is for members that have short freezes while heavily testing the CPU/RAM, please try this and see if it helps.
> 
> Look for PCI-E Tune settings under Tweakers Paradise and change the following:
> 
> *PCIE Tune R1: Enabled
> PCIE Tune R2: Enabled
> PCIE Tune R3: 50 or 40 or 35* (this could very well depend on your motherboard/graphics card and other hardware using PCIE lanes)
> 
> I have tested using OCCT and have used 3 browsers while opening many pages in the browsers to make sure that Windows will use the page file. The problem seems to disappear when using PCIE Tune R3 = 40 , 35 was OK too with my hardware (I just wanted to see the effect of values lower than 40). I have tested these settings before and don't recommend going below 30, especially when you have an NVME SSD drive, *because that can corrupt the OS*, so you have been warned here.
> 
> I see the screen flicker at values such as 25 or 20, which means the PCIE bus/lanes are becoming unstable, so I can only recommend that you find the value above between 50 and 35 stating at 50.


Trying it now @50 still same issue ill try 40 next , anyway here is a short video i made , sorry about bad English







https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-b5F8CgIlQ&feature=youtu.be The stalls on the video are preaty short btw Realbench gets up to 1 min freeze


----------



## Taylor121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMB*
> 
> D worry just be patient. You dont need more RAM voltage for a lazy 3200, 1.37 is going to pull your kit to 1.39 under load, asmax you could need 1.39 to pull 1.4 under load on tights, if you did all i said, try increase SOC, maybe your cpu needs other one, do not exceed 1.2 is max and 1.1 is enough.
> 
> That voltages i said you last post is that i use for have stable 3200 14 14 14 14 30 42 with 256 Trfc, on 1T GD ON, and i can use them for all 3200 timings from spd to tight, so could work on 14 14 14 14 34 48 with 560 Trfc 2T. As i know as tight you go, or higher strap, less voltage window we have to stable the kit. When i saiy window mean range. x to x+y
> Are you using the proper Procdt, use only 80 for 3200.
> 
> Try this if you continue failing with higher SOC, go to main BIOS set BCLK to manual (do not select DOHCPs),set clock 100.00, then select 3066 strap, go into timings and set 80 procdt, 14, 14, 14, 14, 34, 48, leave all rest on auto, just all on auto. Apply voltage from 1.35 to 1.37, and soc from 0.9 to 1.025. Retry HCI. If you already checked sticks are well seated, download memtest86, create a boot drive and check for physic problems on your memory. 3200c14d32GTZ is a good kit, i mean, it has to run practically automatic with normal voltages and auto values, most of values are preprogramed or programmed on training and change them can give you more headaches than not.
> 
> Do this procedure for look for voltages, when youre starting a HCI test, stay on display and note down the time the first fail start. Close it and go into bios, change one voltage value a little, restart HCI, note down, if fail is later youre going good. if not, try do the oposite with the value. For exapmle 1.355 give us a fail on minute 3, and 1.36 on minute 5, but on 1.39 on minute 2, so the value is between 1.36 and 1.39. When you find the most longer fail result, change to other voltage, in this example now we will look for proper SOC, and we repeat same. The times of fails will increase. When youre on front of your screen and you count one hour without fails, leave it to 1000, go sleep or something. Note that if you can keep one hour without fails, youre very near to your stable setup, and you just need very little changes to stabilize it.
> 
> I dont know if youve a mem hole or not, try changing CDLOVDDP then, as you said, go little increases 950, 952, 954, etc, or decreases. The range is from 900 to 1000 or like that, auto is the middle.
> Some people had notice too that decreasing VDDP from stock to lower increase their ram stability, use first 0.950, then 0.925, then 0.900.
> Some people with other kits found stability on RZQs resistances or CADs, i never needed that.
> 
> Is all i can help. Ask other one if you still have trouble, there are good guys here, that maybe help you from other POV. Read all Gupsterg, Stilt, Ramad stuff, theyre 24/7 tweakers.
> G luck.


Where is the CLODCDDP setting you mentioned before?

I have the bios set at 80 procdt.

Increasing ram voltage from 1.37 to 1.38 allowed HCI to run up to ~300% if I remember correctly without an error vs. having an error within 5 minutes at 1.37. I won't be able to mess with it tonight, but plan on working on it on Saturday and will check to make sure the memory is set well enough.I will keep trying all of your suggestions and see what happens.


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Well, I took a much closer look at those "freezes" again, which I called stalls, but they are the same thing for what we talk about. Both the GUI/graphic output and keyboard/mouse input are suspended anywhere between a short blip and several seconds (I measured up to around 4). Additionally some but *not* all processing seems to stop during that time, which I reported wrongly before when I claimed that the whole system stops.
> 
> First of all, both the suspension of graphic output and the partly ongoing of background processing can be measured! It's important to note that time-counters seem to roll on regardless of any stalls, which in turn allows software to keep measuring average CPU load, CPU cycles (+delta) and context switches (+delta) and frames per second. The CPU cycles Delta is especially interesting, because it tells us whether a program interrupts processing during a stall or not.
> 
> What Delta means is that when you measure over the span of a second then the Delta is the amount of cycles that happened during that second. If a program interrupted its processing during a stall then the CPU cycles Delta decreases on the very next tick right after a stall. If a program kept processing uninterrupted then the Delta increases on the very next tick right after the stall.
> 
> Programs that interrupt their processing include: WinRar, 7-Zip, Foobar2000, Firefox (Youtube HTML video output), Furmark
> Programs that do not interrupt their processing include: Ableton Live, MediaPlayerClassic, HWinfo
> 
> Both WinRar's and 7-Zip's benchmark throughput drop considerably during stalls. WinRar seems to especially dislike my Reaper based workload, or rather the other way around, as WinRar interrupts Reaper even more.
> 
> Audio and Video are two very special cases that justify some extra explanation.
> 
> Audio:
> 
> Audio drivers do not stall, regardless of the audio buffer size being used. I ran a RME Babyface USB ASIO drivers (isochronous USB transfer) at less than 2 ms buffer size without interruption whatsoever while my mouse kept stalling over the very same USB port + hub. If the application keeps processing data (Ableton Live) you can run input audio from the USB audio interface to the application and then back to the audio interface completely uninterrupted while the rest of your system is nearly unusable.
> 
> If the application does interrupt its processing during a stall then the size of the application's own audio buffer decides over whether your audio stream gets interrupted or not. For example, if you set Foobar's own audio buffer to a size larger than the stalls (bigger than 4 seconds is good) then you get no audio interruptions. And if stalls are shorter than what Firefox buffers for Youtube playback then you get no interruption. This is because with larger buffers the audio data has already been processed before the stall happens and it seems that the program parts that just shovel the data to the audio driver do not get interrupted during a stall.
> 
> Video:
> 
> Video playback and graphic output always get interrupted, which in turn results in GPU load and Video Engine load dropping considerably, including the GPU frequency and temperature dropping. Since timers keep rolling the video/graphic output will jump forward to match the new time-frame (a 5 second stall means that the video jumps 5 seconds forward). For Youtube videos in Firefox this is a true jump, for videos in MediaPlayerClassic this is a fast forward that shortly increases the frame-rate (while maintaining the refresh-rate, because disabling VSync doesn't seem to work properly). Both Firefox Youtube and Furmark also see their average CPU load drop because of the stalls that interrupt their processing, even though they do maintain their time-lines in form of a straight jump.
> 
> Interestingly HWInfo's graph display works similarly to how Firefox Youtube playback and Furmark works. The graph will do a full jump to the new time-frame instantly after a stall instead of drawing the in-between measurements. If you mouse-over the graph you can see several seconds being absent corresponding to the stall time.


About the stuttering on video and general GPU usage there is a huge post about this over the the Nvidia forums. This is related to the Windows 10 CU and affect both AMD and Intel users. Rolling back to Annivarsary update and some older Nvidia drivers seems solve this for Creators update users. So if you are on CU and have stuttering this might be your problem.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taylor121*
> 
> Where is the CLODCDDP setting you mentioned before?
> 
> I have the bios set at 80 procdt.
> 
> Increasing ram voltage from 1.37 to 1.38 allowed HCI to run up to ~300% if I remember correctly without an error vs. having an error within 5 minutes at 1.37. I won't be able to mess with it tonight, but plan on working on it on Saturday and will check to make sure the memory is set well enough.I will keep trying all of your suggestions and see what happens.


I'm sure he meant CLDP_VDDP that may be found somewhere in the Advanced>AMD/CBS menus.

This setting requires a hard boot, and @Ramad's suggestion for this is as follows:

Change CLDO
Change DRAM boot voltage by 0.005V (to force a hard boot)
F10
OK
Hold reset button
Release button when PC powers on by itself.


----------



## Taylor121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I'm sure he meant CLDP_VDDP that may be found somewhere in the Advanced>AMD/CBS menus.
> 
> This setting requires a hard boot, and @Ramad's suggestion for this is as follows:
> 
> Change CLDO
> Change DRAM boot voltage by 0.005V (to force a hard boot)
> F10
> OK
> Hold reset button
> Release button when PC powers on by itself.


I think it is already on AUTO, but I will double check.


----------



## Chrisyboy93

Please help me...

I overclocked my ram to 3200 with the XMP profiles and works fine when rest are on auto.. .

In CINEBENCH15: Gets a score of 1419..

But when i start doing anything on the CPU side i get scores all the way down to 600-700 .. Whats the issue here? Am i going too low in voltage or too high?

Motherboard: Asus C6H
CPU: ryzen 7 1700.
RAM: TridentZ R4-3200C14-16GTZR
PSU: 750W Corsair

EDIT:

I just set my vcore voltage to auto and checked if it gave better score.

Now i got a score on 1632~ ish...

HWMonitor showed a max voltage of 1.99V During the runtime.

CURRENT SETTINGS:

3.7GHZ @ CPU

VCORE Voltage: AUTO

SOC Voltage: 0.95000

DRAM: 3200 ghz

DRAM Voltage 1.35

CPU VCORE Calibration Level 2
VDDR_SOC Loadline-calibration level 2

But how can i find my sweetspot voltage easy?


----------



## Johan45

I've been out of this for a month or so but check that when you set a manual voltage it doesn't effect the core speed. I recall that in some situations the core would get reduced to 1500 MHz when voltage was changed


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisyboy93*
> 
> But how can i find my sweetspot voltage easy?


For 3.7 you shouldn't need anything more than 1.25 and even that is on the high side. Try setting the voltage manually instead of auto.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Trying it now @50 still same issue ill try 40 next , anyway here is a short video i made , sorry about bad English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-b5F8CgIlQ&feature=youtu.be The stalls on the video are preaty short btw Realbench gets up to 1 min freeze


Can you try running the stress test without Afterburner?


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> About the stuttering on video and general GPU usage there is a huge post about this over the the Nvidia forums. This is related to the Windows 10 CU and affect both AMD and Intel users. Rolling back to Annivarsary update and some older Nvidia drivers seems solve this for Creators update users. So if you are on CU and have stuttering this might be your problem.


Stuttering is likely a separate issue. This issue is actual freezing anywhere from one second to one minute.


----------



## Timur Born

I might have been able to reproduce the stalls on the old Intel laptop after updating to W10 Creators from Anniversary. I thought that Creators was already on there, but it turned out that Windows Update was bugged and thus did not install it yet (had to manually do so). Since I had to check this via a remote connection I will repeat the tests once I am physically in front of that thing.

Since I reproduced the stalls after switching from the NVidia driver to the default Microsoft VGA driver and even in Safe-Mode I don't think it is directly related to the NVidia graphic-driver.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> This is for members that have short freezes while heavily testing the CPU/RAM, please try this and see if it helps.
> 
> Look for PCI-E Tune settings under Tweakers Paradise and change the following:
> 
> *PCIE Tune R1: Enabled
> PCIE Tune R2: Enabled
> PCIE Tune R3: 50 or 40 or 35* (this could very well depend on your motherboard/graphics card and other hardware using PCIE lanes)


Does not seem to make a difference for my workload and ITB AVX.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> This is for members that have short freezes while heavily testing the CPU/RAM, please try this and see if it helps.
> 
> Look for PCI-E Tune settings under Tweakers Paradise and change the following:
> 
> *PCIE Tune R1: Enabled
> PCIE Tune R2: Enabled
> PCIE Tune R3: 50 or 40 or 35* (this could very well depend on your motherboard/graphics card and other hardware using PCIE lanes)
> 
> I have tested using OCCT and have used 3 browsers while opening many pages in the browsers to make sure that Windows will use the page file. The problem seems to disappear when using PCIE Tune R3 = 40 , 35 was OK too with my hardware (I just wanted to see the effect of values lower than 40). I have tested these settings before and don't recommend going below 30, especially when you have an NVME SSD drive, *because that can corrupt the OS*, so you have been warned here.
> 
> I see the screen flicker at values such as 25 or 20, which means the PCIE bus/lanes are becoming unstable, so I can only recommend that you find the value above between 50 and 35 stating at 50.


@Ramad
The above reminds me of a question i've been meaning to ask you
When you fiddled around with the DRAM R1 to 4 Tune settings and the above ones... did you stay on the same memorystrap ?


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Can you try running the stress test without Afterburner?


Same thing :/

Iam now trying out 1501 bios , do i need to change something on the Sence Mi Skew setting or just leave it at auto ?


----------



## BulletSponge

Any ideas on how to uninstall the AsusAura software? I am beginning to think it is the source of my boot issues. The Code 8’s did not start until the third day after building the rig, the same day I downloaded and installed AsusAura. I have tried uninstalling through Windows and also tried RevoUninstaller but the lights remain on, color cycling, and the problem still persists intermittently. If worse comes to worse I’ll just reinstall Win10 in a few weeks when I finally get a day off from work.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Same thing :/
> 
> Iam now trying out 1501 bios , do i need to change something on the Sence Mi Skew setting or just leave it at auto ?


I don't know the answer to your question but can you try PCI Tune R3 @ 41 as well please
Some thing going on at that setting it apears.
Seems to unlock my OC for 3600 memory strap


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Does not seem to make a difference for my workload and ITB AVX.


Still get freezes? This should have no impact on performance, it's only for stabilizing PCIE lanes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> @Ramad
> The above reminds me of a question i've been meaning to ask you
> When you fiddled around with the DRAM R1 to 4 Tune settings and the the above ones... did you stay on the same memorystrap ?


Do you mean memory divider, as in 3200/2933/2800...etc?

Regarding DRAM Tune values, in short and based on my testings, which may not apply to every system out there. DRAM Tune values helps with the stability and boot issues, higher CAD (ODT and CKE) values requires higher DRAM Tune values on my system. I have never had cold boot issue, because I have always tuned those to be 66-68 right when I got my motherboard, and have been running it at 80 for a month before my last settings. This may not apply to all RAM, because some RAM may require lower values than what I use.

There are many question that I can't answer because I only have 1 CPU and 1 pair of RAM, so it's up for the user to find the right values.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Still get freezes? This should have no impact on performance, it's only for stabilizing PCIE lanes.
> Do you mean memory divider, as in 3200/2933/2800...etc?
> 
> Regarding DRAM Tune values, in short and based on my testings, which may not apply to every system out there. DRAM Tune values helps with the stability and boot issues, higher CAD (ODT and CKE) values requires higher DRAM Tune values on my system. I have never had cold boot issue, because I have always tuned those to be 66-68 right when I got my motherboard, and have been running it at 80 for a month before my last settings. This may not apply to all RAM, because some RAM may require lower values than what I use.
> 
> There are many question that I can't answer because I only have 1 CPU and 1 pair of RAM, so it's up for the user to find the right values.


yes that's what i ment
These settings seem to unlock my 3600 strap... in better wording.. they finaly give me something to work with as in i found a combination of these settings that seem to make my 3600 memorystrap "stable".
So far it's done AIDA64 for 1 hour without issues.
Other testing still pending but this certanly looks very good.
Didn't expect "test values" to have a affect on memorystability







Bot obviously they do for the higher strap(s)

edit :
The bios fooled me and gave me the 2400 setting... lol... no wonder it was stable hehe
But interesting it is... cose i did find a few other combo's that showed improvement
Note.. before trying these setting... no way i could get past 10 sec "stable" in AIDA at the 3600 strap.
Longest of the found combo's gave me 68 seconds stability in aida.

Thus far i've only done the range for PCIE Tune R3 at 40 and at 41
where i worked my way op from 35 to 63 on the DRAM R1 - R4 Tune.
Gonna work my way trough the rest of the spectrum...up to the default value of 63 ^^
Tried increasing it above 63 a few times but that resulted in demished performance.. either windows crashed or stabletime was below 10sec.
So i'll map the bottomspectrum and hope to find something good to work with (find a setting that shows potential and then tweak it untill fully stable)


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> yes that's what i ment


Yes, I use 3200 divider, this is how they look like in detail.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











My RAM is 2x8GB dual rank Patriot Viper Elite 3200 and my CPU is R5 1600.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Tnx for showing your settings again They look very good
What kit are you running ?
Btw.. i'm running 3466 stable here so 3200... been there.. done that.
Will certanly try to exploid the 3600 strap for now.
Hope i can get it fully stable so i can move on to the next strap


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Why do you use custom ratio and cpu devider ?
When you can just as easily select
-Overclock Manual > CPU Core Ratio 40
and set the BLCK to 100
What is the reason you choose for that approach ?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Why do you use custum ratio and cpu devider ?
> When you can just as easily select
> -Overclock Manual > CPU Core Ratio 40
> and set the BCLK to 100
> What is the reason you choose for that approach ?


To make the bus clock an even 100.







No, ASUS TurboV Core does not like DID values different than 8 and can change the CPU ratio if I change any setting in it, so I lock that manually to avoid a situation where DID may change because of an overclock or AMD CBS. BCLK Divider at 5 makes BCLK fluctuations less readable/measurable, instead of it fluctuating by 1MHz, it will fluctuate by 0.2MHz.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Still get freezes? This should have no impact on performance, it's only for stabilizing PCIE lanes.


Yep, stalls at 40 and 35 R3 setting, just the same. Anyone here seeing this issue who is not running W10 Creators?


----------



## 0OJR

Hi guys,

Is there a Crosshair VI Extreme thread or are we posting in this one? I did a search and couldn't find anything.

I just got my hands on a C6E and would love to chat to other owners on overclocking etc.

Cheers!


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> To make the bus clock an even 100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, ASUS TurboV Core does not like DID values different than 8 and can change the CPU ratio if I change any setting in it, so I lock that manually to avoid a situation where DID may change because of an overclock or AMD CBS. BCLK Divider at 5 makes BCLK fluctuations less readable/measurable, instead of it fluctuating by 1MHz, it will fluctuate by 0.2MHz.


Aha Okey
Didn't know but figured something like that Thanks


----------



## soulwrath

Hmm... Anyone have their flare x on water? Or is it no worth at 1.45v? Highest I have had my flares were at 1.42 for 3466 but was not stable.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

-


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> -


Did you also not the increase of temp in the CPU did to increase of dram voltage?


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Did you also not the increase of temp in the CPU did to increase of dram voltage?


Not sure what you mean but my cpu temp is fine thanks to a good AIO
My memory i could cool extra with some special fans but not see the point in buying them yet
To cool that with water would be overdoing it in my case but maybe if you are rendering a lot or something like that i can imagine you'd want to ensure they stay cool... becose a increase in temperature can mean a increased chance of instability


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Not sure what you mean but my cpu temp is fine thanks to a good AIO
> My memory i could cool extra with some special fans but not see the point in buying them yet
> To cool that with water would be overdoing it in my case but maybe if you are rendering a lot or something like that i can imagine you'd want to ensure they stay cool... becose a increase in temperature can mean a increased chance of instability


like when I increased the ram voltage from 1.35-1.375-1.4-1.42, I noticed my CPU temp go from 62-72 C when stress testing

btw did you ever get 3466 or higher ram speed stable?


----------



## usoldier

Have any of you guys plagued with the freezing issue tried to reinstall windows ? Iam thinking on doing a clean install to try out.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> like when I increased the ram voltage from 1.35-1.375-1.4-1.42, I noticed my CPU temp go from 62-72 C when stress testing
> 
> btw did you ever get 3466 or higher ram speed stable?


Currently stable at 3466 and exploring to bring stability into the 3600 setiing


----------



## kornty

I've tried searching but this thread is becoming way too big. Is there any more news on the cold boot fix. My pc will work fine for a couple weeks then suddenly it will F9 and restart at default ram. when it posts all I have to do is enter the bios and exit and it will be fine at my overclocked settings for another few weeks or so. Any ideas *** to do?


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

not fixed yet for the crosshair vi hero
suggest to wait for next bios update


----------



## rcasey02

I don't post here all that often but I found something interesting with this 1501 bios. I keep my room at 20c and and have my cpu on a custom loop by itself with a HWLabs 480 rad, and on BIOS 9943 my idle temps would set right at my room temp maybe a degree more, and my load temps would max at 50ish or so. I recently flashed this 1501 BIOS and I seen my temps increase. My idle and load temps jumped up by 15c. I couldn't figure out what was going on and so I re-seated my waterblock, cleaned my rad fins out, and made sure all my settings were the same as I had on BIOS 9943 and still temps were way higher than normal. I then flashed the BIOS back to 9943 and put my settings back and boom back to my normal chilly temps. Anyone have an idea why 1501 made my temps go up?


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Have any of you guys plagued with the freezing issue tried to reinstall windows ? Iam thinking on doing a clean install to try out.


When this motherboard came out, there were a few people complaining about the freezing issue and I believe they were not using the Creator's Update.


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Currently stable at 3466 and exploring to bring stability into the 3600 setiing


Mind if you share your settings? I assume this is on 1501?


----------



## Chrisyboy93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> For 3.7 you shouldn't need anything more than 1.25 and even that is on the high side. Try setting the voltage manually instead of auto.


Thats my issue, when i try setting manually voltage my cinebench ratio goes down to 600 for some wierd reason, i tried from 1.22 and up

Will only give me decent score with the offset mode or auto.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Have any of you guys plagued with the freezing issue tried to reinstall windows ? Iam thinking on doing a clean install to try out.


First time I had it was on a fresh install of Windows -- I never do a big upgrade or a new build with an existing install. I also tried a second mainboard and CPU, with yet another fresh install of Windows.

Happened at default settings, optimized defaults, and fully overclocked settings. It even happened on the low-memory settings in IBT, so I know it wasn't a page file issue.

And mine was happening before I upgraded to Creator Edition.

I had the problem for the entire five weeks I owned Ryzen (had to sell it so I could get my car fixed). Normal operation was great, but stress tests would trigger it. Very annoying.


----------



## usoldier

This is looking good think i fixed all the freezes :O
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> First time I had it was on a fresh install of Windows -- I never do a big upgrade or a new build with an existing install. I also tried a second mainboard and CPU, with yet another fresh install of Windows.
> 
> Happened at default settings, optimized defaults, and fully overclocked settings. It even happened on the low-memory settings in IBT, so I know it wasn't a page file issue.
> 
> And mine was happening before I upgraded to Creator Edition.
> 
> I had the problem for the entire five weeks I owned Ryzen (had to sell it so I could get my car fixed). Normal operation was great, but stress tests would trigger it. Very annoying.


This may be strange but can you put your powerplan on Balanced reboot and do a quick test ?

edit : Not the Ryzen Balanced btw


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> This is looking good think i fixed all the freezes :O
> This may be strange but can you put your powerplan on Balanced reboot and do a quick test ?
> 
> edit : Not the Ryzen Balanced btw


I can't, as I no longer own Ryzen. But I tried Balanced, Ryzen Balanced, and High Performance at the time.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Mind if you share your settings? I assume this is on 1501?


It's in signature








You might wanna use difrent timings and lower volts though as you prolly have a difrent memory kit / cpu


----------



## blair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisyboy93*
> 
> Thats my issue, when i try setting manually voltage my cinebench ratio goes down to 600 for some wierd reason, i tried from 1.22 and up
> 
> Will only give me decent score with the offset mode or auto.


Hey, what EFI revision are you running?

Would you mind filling out your full rig details in your profile? Or at the very least pull a full output from HWInfo64 (expand out to as many columns as required to contain all details)

I personally had exactly the same (at least similar, lock to 15x multi, and 22x multi with manual voltage), This issue was resolved in i believe 9920 and 1501 BIOS.

I think from memory i had the issue on the 1403 EFI

Addiitonally, you can try offset voltage instead of Manual, it works out pretty much the same once you tweak LLC etc..


----------



## dwd504

1501 has been the worst bios for me in a long time. I have been unable to boot @3200 on my hynix at any timings nor can I run my rated timings @3000. I've tried moving memory holes, different procodt values. Tried a large ddr voltage range and everything else I can think of. On one of the older bios I was able to run @3300 stable with something like 17,18,18 38 timings with geardown. I'd be happy with @3000 c15 at this point. Right now I'm at 3066 c17.

Additionally, I am using an h115i in the AIO pump header. Is there way to make the thing run at max speed on startup? I seriously cannot find a way to do this in the bios and may have something to do with problems training memory due to imc on the chip.

On another note: These are hynix a-die. Is there an ideal procODT value for these?


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dwd504*
> 
> 1501 has been the worst bios for me in a long time. I have been unable to boot @3200 on my hynix at any timings nor can I run my rated timings @3000. I've tried moving memory holes, different procodt values. Tried a large ddr voltage range and everything else I can think of. On one of the older bios I was able to run @3300 stable with something like 17,18,18 38 timings with geardown. I'd be happy with @3000 c15 at this point. Right now I'm at 3066 c17.
> 
> Additionally, I am using an h115i in the AIO pump header. Is there way to make the thing run at max speed on startup? I seriously cannot find a way to do this in the bios and may have something to do with problems training memory due to imc on the chip.
> 
> On another note: These are hynix a-die. Is there an ideal procODT value for these?


you should be able to adjust settings for that header in the fanprofile-settings (in the bios)


----------



## Papa Emeritus

Finally got accurate temps in windows now with 1501.


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I'm not using the bias in the settings maybe that's why?


Yup. Need also more juice for the CPU. Probably not reach 4.1 GHz


----------



## usoldier

Think i finaly found something about the freezes while using- RealBench / OCCT / IBT :O

Reinstalled windows and tested all 3 after all software installs

1º Windows 10 Pro + all updates no drivers - 0 Freezes
2º Sound Drivers - 0 Freezes
3º Chipset Drivers - 0 Freezes
4º Aura - 0 Freezes
4º Samsung Nvme Driver + Samsung Magician 0 Freezes
5º Nvidia Drivers + Geforce experiance 0 Freezes
6º Hwinfo64 - This is where it started to get Freezes only while running OCCT tho , no problem with Realbench and IBT
7º Msi Afterburner - This and Hwinfo64 - Massive freezes on OCCT

Still trying some other combos running , but iam quite happy to be able to run the stress tests if HWinfo64 and Msi AB uninstalled.

Also does anyone know a way to check whea errors i was counting on HWinfo64 for that.


----------



## Timur Born

You can check WHEA errors in Windows' own log files. I already tried uninstalling HWInfo and even used Safe-Mode, made no difference for my particular test workload (Reaper) as far as freezing is concerned.


----------



## DarkPrinzz

Hey guys, I have a F4-3200C14D-16GVR memory kit (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01ACOCRFO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1) and was wondering what I should expect to get out of it by overclocking?

I tried Stilt's Fast 3200 profile but HCI Memtest failed 1 time before 100%.

Also worth mentioning my CPU is currently stable @ 4.0 with 1.43v (a bit high, I know...)

Thanks


----------



## Pilotasso

So I had a blue screen yesterday and run a mem stress test. It failed under 3 minutes where it lasted several hours before.

Then I remembered a few days before I had a couple bootloops before settling on a normal start.
Went to BIOS and noticed that My VLDO VDDP and ProcODT settings were not setup and I'm almost sure they were at 975 and 53.3 respectively and then after re-applying those the mems are back to stable.

have you guys noticed that some settings do revert back from your seettings. You also have bootloops once a while? Are they related?

have BIOS 1501 with the stilt's safe 3333 timings and 2T command rate.

Config:

PSU: SEASONIC 760W Platinum
CPU: AMD RYZEN 1700X
board: ASUS CROSSHAIR HERO VI AM4
Cooler: NXZT Kraken X62 280mm AIO
RAM: 2 kits 4266Mhz 16GB trident Z RGB F4-4266C19D-16GTZR
Storage: Samsung 960 EVO 1TB M.2+6GB HDD Western Digital 6Gb red
GFX: MSI Gaming X 1080Ti


----------



## Chrisyboy93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blair*
> 
> Hey, what EFI revision are you running?
> 
> Would you mind filling out your full rig details in your profile? Or at the very least pull a full output from HWInfo64 (expand out to as many columns as required to contain all details)
> 
> I personally had exactly the same (at least similar, lock to 15x multi, and 22x multi with manual voltage), This issue was resolved in i believe 9920 and 1501 BIOS.
> 
> I think from memory i had the issue on the 1403 EFI
> 
> Addiitonally, you can try offset voltage instead of Manual, it works out pretty much the same once you tweak LLC etc..


So i am only trying to get the Overclock stable @ 3.7 Ghz (I dont need anything better atm)
I have been running on the 1403 EFI , but recently updated to 1501 ( I tought this was just a BETA BIOS )
I have not tested to overclock CPU on the lates 1501 Bios. will this help anything??
My specs are:

CPU: AMD R7 1700 @ STOCK COOLER
MOBO: ASUS Crosshair VI Hero X370
Graphics: Amd radeon R7 200 series ( Going to upgrade to GTX1080 Strix OC)
RAM: G.Skill TridantZ F4-320014D-16GTZR
SSD: OCZ-VERTEX3
PSU: Corsair RX750W


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkPrinzz*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a F4-3200C14D-16GVR memory kit (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01ACOCRFO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1) and was wondering what I should expect to get out of it by overclocking?
> 
> I tried Stilt's Fast 3200 profile but HCI Memtest failed 1 time before 100%.
> 
> Also worth mentioning my CPU is currently stable @ 4.0 with 1.43v (a bit high, I know...)
> 
> Thanks


Don't have that kit myself but many seem to be able to get the 3466 strap "stable" on it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> So I had a blue screen yesterday and run a mem stress test. It failed under 3 minutes where it lasted several hours before.
> 
> Then I remembered a few days before I had a couple bootloops before settling on a normal start.
> Went to BIOS and noticed that My VLDO VDDP and ProcODT settings were not setup and I'm almost sure they were at 975 and 53.3 respectively and then after re-applying those the mems are back to stable.
> 
> have you guys noticed that some settings do revert back from your seettings. You also have bootloops once a while? Are they related?
> 
> have BIOS 1501 with the stilt's safe 3333 timings and 2T command rate.
> 
> Config:
> 
> PSU: SEASONIC 760W Platinum
> CPU: AMD RYZEN 1700X
> board: ASUS CROSSHAIR HERO VI AM4
> Cooler: NXZT Kraken X62 280mm AIO
> RAM: 2 kits 4266Mhz 16GB trident Z RGB F4-4266C19D-16GTZR
> Storage: Samsung 960 EVO 1TB M.2+6GB HDD Western Digital 6Gb red
> GFX: MSI Gaming X 1080Ti


That's normal behaviour.
CLDO_VDDP gets set to "auto" when bios fails training... you have to get back in the bios and re-enable it.
ProcODT should have sticked though.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> Then I remembered a few days before I had a couple bootloops before settling on a normal start.
> Went to BIOS and noticed that My VLDO VDDP and ProcODT settings were not setup and I'm almost sure they were at 975 and 53.3 respectively and then after re-applying those the mems are back to stable.


Cold boot problems sometimes happens when you are straddling the fine stability line. Look into the CBS section and increase the Fail_CNT to at least 3. If the cold boot "loops" exceed the fail count, your computer will end up booting with safe settings.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Think i finaly found something about the freezes while using- RealBench / OCCT / IBT :O
> 
> Reinstalled windows and tested all 3 after all software installs
> 
> 1º Windows 10 Pro + all updates no drivers - 0 Freezes
> 2º Sound Drivers - 0 Freezes
> 3º Chipset Drivers - 0 Freezes
> 4º Aura - 0 Freezes
> 4º Samsung Nvme Driver + Samsung Magician 0 Freezes
> 5º Nvidia Drivers + Geforce experiance 0 Freezes
> 6º Hwinfo64 - This is where it started to get Freezes only while running OCCT tho , no problem with Realbench and IBT
> 7º Msi Afterburner - This and Hwinfo64 - Massive freezes on OCCT
> 
> Still trying some other combos running , but iam quite happy to be able to run the stress tests if HWinfo64 and Msi AB uninstalled.
> 
> Also does anyone know a way to check whea errors i was counting on HWinfo64 for that.


I just made sure HWinfo and Evga Precision and MSI Afterburner were not running and not in task manager or services. Started realbench and got the same freezes as always. Sorry that is not it.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> You can check WHEA errors in Windows' own log files. I already tried uninstalling HWInfo and even used Safe-Mode, made no difference for my particular test workload (Reaper) as far as freezing is concerned.


Have you disabled Super I/O clock skew?


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I just made sure HWinfo and Evga Precision and MSI Afterburner were not running and not in task manager or services. Started realbench and got the same freezes as always. Sorry that is not it.


that's not the same as uninstalling... just saying
And ofc don't forget to get rid of registry left overs via regcleaner

Edit
You both on the same win 10 build ?


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> 6º Hwinfo64 - This is where it started to get Freezes only while running OCCT tho , no problem with Realbench and IBT
> 7º Msi Afterburner - This and Hwinfo64 - Massive freezes on OCCT


Under HWINFO, try these settings...

Also try upping the polling rate to 4000ms.


----------



## hotstocks

Tried those Hwinfo settings. NO difference. And you don't need to uninstall it if you make sure it is not running a process or service in task manager. In either case no matter what I do Realbench stress test even with 4gb ram freezes all the time, especially when stopping the test.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Tried those Hwinfo settings. NO difference. And you don't need to uninstall it if you make sure it is not running a process or service in task manager. In either case no matter what I do Realbench stress test even with 4gb ram freezes all the time, especially when stopping the test.


Do you get freezes in Windows safe mode? Also, use high performance power rather than balanced.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Tried those Hwinfo settings. NO difference. And you don't need to uninstall it if you make sure it is not running a process or service in task manager. In either case no matter what I do Realbench stress test even with 4gb ram freezes all the time, especially when stopping the test.


True
The guy might be on to something though.
Could you try uninstalling the 2 apps he mentioned and clean registry and try again the stressing
Curious if that solves it


----------



## blair

Don't know if anyone has noticed this
I do get microfreezes when stress testing in AIDA64, sometimes atleast.. othertimes not so much.. I have found that setting the process affinity for the application using all the CPU to have 1 core turned off removes the stutters... this would indicate maybe scheduler issues maybe? I dunno.

While doing this i alternate the core that is off in the affinity every so often and choose a different one each time i run a stress test... probably skews the accuracy of the stress test but i figure swapping the inactive core around atleast shows the cores can all run OK in a workload more than normal anyway...

My HWInfo/Task Man/RTC etc..

SRC: https://puu.sh/xjW8g/7931f20fb9.png


----------



## crastakippers

Is bios 1501 an improvement over 1403?
I am just trying to decide if I should update. Digging around it seems some like it and some went back to 1403. So I am trying to get a general consensus.

The release notes do not say a lot. Are there additional xmp profiles with 1501?
One problem I have with my Gskill 3200 C14 Flare X is that sometimes on boot it will revert to 2400 and I have to reload the profile in the bios.


----------



## hotstocks

Yeah, not trying all that **** with removing software. You get the freezes in safe mode, maybe not as bad, but it is for sure hardware or bios issue.


----------



## Teramungus

I have been running 9920 since release and it has been flawless until yesterday. Prior BIOS all ran at 3200 but with the random cold boot issue.

The computer shut down and all settings were lost; attempts to OC and/or set RAM back to 3200 all failed.... continuous "F9" loop.

I upgraded BIOS to 1501 and no difference. Windows memory check found no problem.

After troubleshooting and no resolution, I noticed that the Window Computer Properties was indicating 16GB installed but only 7.**GB "usable" (slightly less than half).

I installed each stick separately and found that one of the two would not boot in any DIMM slot- "Od" error. The other stick was just fine in any DIMM.

_Has anyone had a stick of RAM go bad? Any resolution other than RMA?_ Any ideas why this happened?

Crosshair VI Hero
Ryzen 1800X
*G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZSK* (3200 w/14,14,14,14,34,48)
P-State OC @ 3.95 (9E) Offset +.03125 LLC3

Thanks for the help!


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blair*
> 
> Don't know if anyone has noticed this
> I do get microfreezes when stress testing in AIDA64, sometimes atleast.. othertimes not so much.. I have found that setting the process affinity for the application using all the CPU to have 1 core turned off removes the stutters... this would indicate maybe scheduler issues maybe? I dunno.


I did some short tests and if set IntelBurnTest to use only 15 cores I do not get any freezes.


----------



## OnSync

I have a question regarding the motherboard mini PCI-E WiFi/BT. I see that under the I/O the plastic LED lighted CROSSHAIR thing is a mini PCI-e slot, is this where we can install the adapters like this;
*Broadcom* or *Intel Centrino* - I'm only really looking just to have WiFi and BT internally, as long as it works normally as it should I'd be fine hence I'm not looking for the once with antennas and the most expensive ones.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teramungus*
> 
> I have been running 9920 since release and it has been flawless until yesterday. Prior BIOS all ran at 3200 but with the random cold boot issue.
> 
> The computer shut down and all settings were lost; attempts to OC and/or set RAM back to 3200 all failed.... continuous "F9" loop.
> 
> I upgraded BIOS to 1501 and no difference. Windows memory check found no problem.
> 
> After troubleshooting and no resolution, I noticed that the Window Computer Properties was indicating 16GB installed but only 7.**GB "usable" (slightly less than half).
> 
> I installed each stick separately and found that one of the two would not boot in any DIMM slot- "Od" error. The other stick was just fine in any DIMM.
> 
> _Has anyone had a stick of RAM go bad? Any resolution other than RMA?_ Any ideas why this happened?
> 
> Crosshair VI Hero
> Ryzen 1800X
> *G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZSK* (3200 w/14,14,14,14,34,48)
> P-State OC @ 3.95 (9E) Offset +.03125 LLC3
> 
> Thanks for the help!


I take it you didn't read the last 26k posts in this thread.







You may have installed Aura and/or the G.Skill's counterpart LED control software. This software, depending on version, is known to corrupt the SPD files on RAM. You should check the files' integrity with Thaiphoon Burner. The free version will report the status of the files; the paid version will allow rewriting them to a good state as required.


----------



## Teramungus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I take it you didn't read the last 26k posts in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may have installed Aura and/or the G.Skill's counterpart LED control software. This software, depending on version, is known to corrupt the SPD files on RAM. You should check the files' integrity with Thaiphoon Burner. The free version will report the status of the files; the paid version will allow rewriting them to a good state as required.


Actually, I have read 98.5%+ of the posts on this thread from day 1. I have not installed Aura or any LED control software.







But thanks anyway.

Does rewriting the RAM using Thaiphoon Burner void the warranty? Any other suggestions?


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teramungus*
> 
> Actually, I have read 98.5%+ of the posts on this thread from day 1. I have not installed Aura or any LED control software.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But thanks anyway.
> 
> Does rewriting the RAM using Thaiphoon Burner void the warranty? Any other suggestions?


Doubt it but if you wanna be sure... contact your vendor or reseller.
They should be able to tell you.


----------



## Teramungus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Doubt it but if you wanna be sure... contact your vendor or reseller.
> They should be able to tell you.


Thanks!


----------



## CentroX

havent visited this forum in a few weeks. whats the latest beta bios?


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> havent visited this forum in a few weeks. whats the latest beta bios?


1501 is the latest bios
No beta release atm
We all waiting for the new one that should include egesa 1.0.0.7


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> I did some short tests and if set IntelBurnTest to use only 15 cores I do not get any freezes.


This guy is onto something. Hey Timur Born, can you try all your software that freezes with 1 thread disabled?
I can run realbench stress without freezes that way, until I stop it, then it freezes for a minute. Obviously Ryzen CPU
can't use all 16 threads at 100% and not freeze, POS processor.


----------



## oile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teramungus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I take it you didn't read the last 26k posts in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may have installed Aura and/or the G.Skill's counterpart LED control software. This software, depending on version, is known to corrupt the SPD files on RAM. You should check the files' integrity with Thaiphoon Burner. The free version will report the status of the files; the paid version will allow rewriting them to a good state as required.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I have read 98.5%+ of the posts on this thread from day 1. I have not installed Aura or any LED control software.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But thanks anyway.
> 
> Does rewriting the RAM using Thaiphoon Burner void the warranty? Any other suggestions?
Click to expand...

I have an Asrock taichi and had the exact same problem. A Hynix bank gone, after a very light oc and never taking more than 1.40v under load.
Now at stock speed and voltage this bank show errors in just few seconds. Spd is ok without crc errors. Don't know what to think, I thought that I would exchange taichi for a crosshair but don't know now


----------



## lordzed83

Thats my build sorted for now

https://youtu.be/DwQu7Cgvr1E


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teramungus*
> 
> Actually, I have read 98.5%+ of the posts on this thread from day 1. I have not installed Aura or any LED control software.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But thanks anyway.
> 
> Does rewriting the RAM using Thaiphoon Burner void the warranty? Any other suggestions?


G.Skill will void your warranty if they determine the SPD has been tampered with.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> This guy is onto something. Hey Timur Born, can you try all your software that freezes with 1 thread disabled?
> I can run realbench stress without freezes that way, until I stop it, then it freezes for a minute. Obviously Ryzen CPU
> can't use all 16 threads at 100% and not freeze, POS processor.


Well...my freezing problems are associated with the CAM software for my Kraken cooler. If I shut down the CAM software, I don't seem to get any freezes. There's no alternative to this software, so I am forced to use it - and I don't want to open and close the software every time I switch between games and desktop use. That's why I'd like a permanent solution.


----------



## Teramungus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> G.Skill will void your warranty if they determine the SPD has been tampered with.


Thanks!


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> G.Skill will void your warranty if they determine the SPD has been tampered with.


but if SPD is already broken they may say "you did it nasty boy" and void it too









if you are SURE SPD has already errors (compare bad and good stick data) you may try to fix it with TB (on your own risk ofc)


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> but if SPD is already broken they may say "you did it nasty boy" and void it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you are SURE SPD has already errors (compare bad and good stick data) you may try to fix it with TB (on your own risk ofc)


One of my 2 sticks had a similar problem after reading out SPD data while having open both HWinfo and AIDA64
Some how the combo made the SPD data go corrupt.
Bought a licence for Thaiphoon and made a copy of the healthy stick and with that i repaired the stick that seemingly had checksum errors
After wich all was functioning perfectly fine again








So, yeah... that's a beauty of a program imo

I certainly wouldn't wanna go trough a lot of RMA procedures when i can just as easy fix it myself.
But that's just my 2 cents.
Do what you see fit.


----------



## Flyn08

I don't know whats's going on with 1501 and 1403 but i'm experiecing a lot of micro freeze using every program -.-'


----------



## blair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisyboy93*
> 
> So i am only trying to get the Overclock stable @ 3.7 Ghz (I dont need anything better atm)
> I have been running on the 1403 EFI , but recently updated to 1501 ( I tought this was just a BETA BIOS )
> I have not tested to overclock CPU on the lates 1501 Bios. will this help anything??
> My specs are:
> 
> CPU: AMD R7 1700 @ STOCK COOLER
> MOBO: ASUS Crosshair VI Hero X370
> Graphics: Amd radeon R7 200 series ( Going to upgrade to GTX1080 Strix OC)
> RAM: G.Skill TridantZ F4-320014D-16GTZR
> SSD: OCZ-VERTEX3
> PSU: Corsair RX750W


@Chrisyboy93

Ahh i see, Stock cooler, you should be able to achieve at minimum 3.8ghz without any issues.

Can you install HWInfo64 and post a full output of it for me?

Preferably, one at stock settings after any 100% load and one with your OC'd settings.

I want to see what is happening with your voltages and temps at stock and OC'd. From here I can make some suggestions to help you gain some stability.

if you plug in 1.25v on the core voltage the stock cooler should be able to cool it without much issue, from there start at 37x Multiplier and bump it up in 0.50x increments until you can't BOOT, then drop down a 0.50x on the ladder and stress test it.

This table should help guesstimate what to expect at 1.25vcore

SRC (requires translation): http://oc.jagatreview.com/2017/03/overclocking-binning-10-prosesor-amd-ryzen-7-1700/2/

As we see, all 10 R7 1700's tested by these guys were able to achieve 3.8 @ 1.25v. it's worth noting they have CPU current at 130% and Load-Line level 2.

Hope this helps you find some stability, if not, post those HWInfo screenshots so we can see how far your load volts are drooping (will help determine what level of LLC or if you need to up the volts past 1.25 to achieve 1.25 actually delivered to the chip)


----------



## Chrisyboy93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blair*
> 
> @Chrisyboy93
> 
> Ahh i see, Stock cooler, you should be able to achieve at minimum 3.8ghz without any issues.
> 
> Can you install HWInfo64 and post a full output of it for me?
> 
> Preferably, one at stock settings after any 100% load and one with your OC'd settings.
> 
> I want to see what is happening with your voltages and temps at stock and OC'd. From here I can make some suggestions to help you gain some stability.
> 
> if you plug in 1.25v on the core voltage the stock cooler should be able to cool it without much issue, from there start at 37x Multiplier and bump it up in 0.50x increments until you can't BOOT, then drop down a 0.50x on the ladder and stress test it.
> 
> This table should help guesstimate what to expect at 1.25vcore
> 
> SRC (requires translation): http://oc.jagatreview.com/2017/03/overclocking-binning-10-prosesor-amd-ryzen-7-1700/2/
> 
> As we see, all 10 R7 1700's tested by these guys were able to achieve 3.8 @ 1.25v. it's worth noting they have CPU current at 130% and Load-Line level 2.
> 
> Hope this helps you find some stability, if not, post those HWInfo screenshots so we can see how far your load volts are drooping (will help determine what level of LLC or if you need to up the volts past 1.25 to achieve 1.25 actually delivered to the chip)


Thank you so much for the tips, I will try it and send pictures if i cant get it stable. ...

I just want to note that i recently updated to EFI 1501 and now all my temps increased 10*C I have no clue why this happend .. -.-

I had a idle temp on 30-35 before i updated bios. Now my temps for the CPU @ idle runs 40-45. Is this normal?


----------



## elguero

I've been having freezes like this to, and I believe they are associated to the software controlling my aio, corsair link, I don't know if there is a problem with monitoring software reading sensors that causes this annoying freezing problem.


----------



## The Sandman

Waiting on the 1.0.0.7 rather then bothering with 1501 myself as I'm content with 9920. Not totally "happy", but the best so far for me.
3925MHz x 3466MHz if interested details posted here http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/24460#post_26246688


----------



## SaiKamalDoss

Any luck pushing duel rank F4-3200C14-32-GTZ over 3200mhz without error ?

Off topic..

Got my Vega64


----------



## SirMacke

Anyone using Wake on LAN?
I use it all the time.

Updated from 1401 to 1501 2 days ago and now WoL does not work.
All I ever did in the past was setting Power On By PCI-E/PCI to Enabled and disable Quick Boot in Windows.
WoL no longer works after 1501.
Have reset it all but no luck.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> This guy is onto something. Hey Timur Born, can you try all your software that freezes with 1 thread disabled?
> I can run realbench stress without freezes that way, until I stop it, then it freezes for a minute. Obviously Ryzen CPU
> can't use all 16 threads at 100% and not freeze, POS processor.


I can make my system freeze with only a single (!) thread of Reaper (audio software). The jury is still out if this rather a Windows 10 "Creators" issue, though. The chances are increasing for the latter to the culprit.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Have you disabled Super I/O clock skew?


I had for some time. Since I need to use Clear CMOS and the like quite regularly for various tests I keep forgetting to disable it. But I don't use SOC voltages higher than 1.2 V (usually lower), so I don't know if this is much of a problem anyway.


----------



## blair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisyboy93*
> 
> Thank you so much for the tips, I will try it and send pictures if i cant get it stable. ...
> 
> I just want to note that i recently updated to EFI 1501 and now all my temps increased 10*C I have no clue why this happend .. -.-
> 
> I had a idle temp on 30-35 before i updated bios. Now my temps for the CPU @ idle runs 40-45. Is this normal?


I have heard of some people reporting temp spikes from different EFI revisions.. There is surely some settings underlying that could affect this. One that comes to mind may be the base voltage being fed to the chip. If you are seeing 40-45C idle it's most likely voltage higher than required.. The C6H does push in a lot more voltage than the chips require to operate stable, thus dramatically bumping up temps.

Upon testing different voltages and clock speeds I have noticed that Temps seem manageable under 1.35v 3.9Ghz or lower, If i bump up 1 extra step from 3950 to 4000 I see a huge 10-15C jump in temps.. without major voltage increases..

Best best, set a voltage you believe your cooler can handle (say 1.25v for the Wraith Spire) and get your HWInfo vCORE to read as close to that value set in EFI as possible. Once you have them matched up then push your Multiplier up to find what you can handle. The Wraith Spire should be able to deal with 3.7Ghz without too much issue providing temps are not too high (say 70C MAXIMUM, ideally 60-65C under heavy load).

example..

If you set 1.25vCore in EFI and in windows you find yourself at 1.20v under load you should bump your LLC up a level (Extreme Tweaker > External Digi+ > CPU Load-Line) You can fairly safely start LLC at Level 1 or 2 and work from there, I personally have found even Level 3 still gives me a little more droop than I want...

Even if you are unstable post your HWInfo we might see something obscure that's set too low, it will also give us a full run-down on your system in far more detail than you could write.

If you are SUPER keen you can even save your EFI settings to USB and paste them into a comment here.









sorry if i missed it, but please post what your current manually input settings are around vCORE/LLC/Multiplier/Idle and Load Temps

while you are at it, What is your ram Doing? What Kit? what timings chosen if any? What speed is it running at?


----------



## Maxcielle

Anyone has good settings for F4-3200C15D-16GTZ?


----------



## blair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> Anyone has good settings for F4-3200C15D-16GTZ?


Need more info..

What speed do you want to achieve?
What have you already tried?
What EFI are you on?
Have you searched this forum for your DRAM kit model number?


----------



## karenin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> Anyone has good settings for F4-3200C15D-16GTZ?


If thats the 3200 CL15 Tridents, my brother runs it on a Prime B350 with 3200. We just had set DOCP and it ran just fine. 3333 ran too, 3466 didnt, but since i have no access to signaling on the B350, the chance that you can get away with 3466 is high when you set CAD.


----------



## MrGreaseMonkkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elguero*
> 
> I've been having freezes like this to, and I believe they are associated to the software controlling my aio, corsair link, I don't know if there is a problem with monitoring software reading sensors that causes this annoying freezing problem.


Try disabling CSM (compatibility thing for old hadware) once i did this audio freezing/lagging stoped along with mouse lag. It should be disable by default, its 2017.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wingman99

Are folks having a problem with no POST, then to fix the problem remove CMOS battery or reflash?


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGreaseMonkkey*
> 
> Try disabling CSM (compatibility thing for old hadware) once i did this audio freezing/lagging stoped along with mouse lag. It should be disable by default, its 2017.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That feature might be needed though for some users.
Some prefer to run in win 7 or 8 or some other os that requires it to be enabled.
Wikipedia has some relevant info here about that.


----------



## Chrisyboy93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blair*
> 
> I have heard of some people reporting temp spikes from different EFI revisions.. There is surely some settings underlying that could affect this. One that comes to mind may be the base voltage being fed to the chip. If you are seeing 40-45C idle it's most likely voltage higher than required.. The C6H does push in a lot more voltage than the chips require to operate stable, thus dramatically bumping up temps.
> 
> Upon testing different voltages and clock speeds I have noticed that Temps seem manageable under 1.35v 3.9Ghz or lower, If i bump up 1 extra step from 3950 to 4000 I see a huge 10-15C jump in temps.. without major voltage increases..
> 
> Best best, set a voltage you believe your cooler can handle (say 1.25v for the Wraith Spire) and get your HWInfo vCORE to read as close to that value set in EFI as possible. Once you have them matched up then push your Multiplier up to find what you can handle. The Wraith Spire should be able to deal with 3.7Ghz without too much issue providing temps are not too high (say 70C MAXIMUM, ideally 60-65C under heavy load).
> 
> example..
> 
> If you set 1.25vCore in EFI and in windows you find yourself at 1.20v under load you should bump your LLC up a level (Extreme Tweaker > External Digi+ > CPU Load-Line) You can fairly safely start LLC at Level 1 or 2 and work from there, I personally have found even Level 3 still gives me a little more droop than I want...
> 
> Even if you are unstable post your HWInfo we might see something obscure that's set too low, it will also give us a full run-down on your system in far more detail than you could write.
> 
> If you are SUPER keen you can even save your EFI settings to USB and paste them into a comment here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry if i missed it, but please post what your current manually input settings are around vCORE/LLC/Multiplier/Idle and Load Temps
> 
> while you are at it, What is your ram Doing? What Kit? what timings chosen if any? What speed is it running at?


So i just ran a few test with cinebench, One with default settings and one with 1.25v @ 3.7 Ghz

Here is temps of cinebench at 3.7 with 1.25v VCORE
And 3200 ghz ram @ Timings 14-14-14-34 (default D.O.O.C)


HWinfo 1.25v:

PC1.25v_idle.PDF 393k .PDF file

vCORE: 1.25/LLC: level 2 /Multiplier: 37x / Idle Temp: around 45*C and MAX temp: 73.8*C

SOMETHING Is really wrong drool.gif

Here is HWinfo for default settings:

PCdefault.PDF 399k .PDF file


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Hello, it's been a while since I've posted but I have a question regarding GSkill TridentZ RGB memories and ASUS Aura program (I use also HWInfo64 to track information). Has the issue been fixed with AURA or people still get their SPD corrupted? Hope it's been fixed by now and thanks for ASUS team for the great support they've given to C6H since the beginning.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReDXfiRe*
> 
> Hello, it's been a while since I've posted but I have a question regarding GSkill TridentZ RGB memories and ASUS Aura program (I use also HWInfo64 to track information). Has the issue been fixed with AURA or people still get their SPD corrupted? Hope it's been fixed by now and thanks for ASUS team for the great support they've given to C6H since the beginning.


Allegedly its been fixed but my faith in anything written by Asus is so irreversibly damaged I am not prepared to even try it.


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Allegedly its been fixed but my faith in anything written by Asus is so irreversibly damaged I am not prepared to even try it.


I see, so the question is, after the fix, has anyone tried it, and if so; did anyone bump with corruption issues after the fix, because I'm ready to jump from my Corsair Vengeaced LED 3200 MHz CL16 RAM to these new GSkill TridentZ RGB 3600 CL16


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReDXfiRe*
> 
> I see, so the question is, after the fix, has anyone tried it, and if so; did anyone bump with corruption issues after the fix, because I'm ready to jump from my Corsair Vengeaced LED 3200 MHz CL16 RAM to these new GSkill TridentZ RGB 3600 CL16


I'm running that kit at 3200 at the moment.

I might put some effort into reaching higher after the next agesa bios.

Very recently, (last few pages) someone was talking about SPD corruption but I cant say what version of AURA they were using. Or indeed what other software that uses the SM BUS was in use at the time. CAM, Corsair link, CPUz, Hwinfo, AIDA 64 etc.

Unless they all play nice on the SM BUS then even if AURA is fixed, there is no guarantee it wont result in the mayhem previously observed. So asking if Aura is fixed is a bit of an incomplete question. Really you should ask, " Is every bit of software that uses the SM BUS fixed and using the correct mutex interlocks to prevent SPD corruption with GSkills suicidal RGB implementation?".

I seriously doubt it.

It is highly likely, even with a fixed AURA, that some other shoddily written software will stomp all over the SM BUS just as Aura has claimed a mutex lock and is about to write to the DRAM EEPROM. At least that is the way I understand it.

Fixing AURA has not in my opinion fixed the SPD corruption risk, due to the almost certain failure of multiple other software engineers to do the fundamental requirements of their job.

It cannot fix the fact that implementing RGB in this manner puts a critical component of your system at risk due to the incompetence of a multitude of unknown third parties.

Monitoring tools like HWINFo etc often exhibit mad readings and behave strangely which is not very serious when they are only reading over the SM BUS, but when one or more as yet unidentified bits of software are misusing the SM BUS and AURA is attempting to write....... Well we all know what is going to happen. It is inevitable.

But, "Yo pays yer money, Yo takes yer chance"

Also for me its a bit more than "just" Potential SPD corruption. Its the millions of services and processes and scheduled tasks that wont uninstall and the rest of the ASUS software suite which is hopelessly bugged and everyone savvy has just given up on.

AAAAAAh, thats better. I haven't had a good rant in ages.


----------



## Heatshiver

I am on 1403 with a decent RAM overclock, and an okay CPU overclock. I had originally been on 0083, and did find a decent jump in RAM overclocking (almost identical for CPU overclocking).

Can anyone tell me if they have noticed a huge difference going from 1403 to 1501? Thanks!


----------



## VegetarianEater

Well I'm about to give up entirely on overclocking this 1700x I have, i'm considering moving on to an 8700k if I can't resolve it any time soon.

I keep reading posts about you guys hitting 4ghz with less than 1.4v, meanwhile I can't even hit a stable 3.85 at 1.4v, it crashed while streaming overwatch just now, (with all the power settings set to extreme and 140% and LLC5). Even 3.75ghz just now my OBS crashed while trying to stream to twitch.

As a last ditch effort to try and fix this, do you guys think adding 4pin cpu cable to the 8 pin will do anything to my stability at all? i've just been running the 8pin because my PSU only came with 1 CPU cable.

Are there any settings that maybe i've been ignoring to actually have stability when overclocked? Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VegetarianEater*
> 
> Well I'm about to give up entirely on overclocking this 1700x I have, i'm considering moving on to an 8700k if I can't resolve it any time soon.
> 
> I keep reading posts about you guys hitting 4ghz with less than 1.4v, meanwhile I can't even hit a stable 3.85 at 1.4v, it crashed while streaming overwatch just now, (with all the power settings set to extreme and 140% and LLC5). Even 3.75ghz just now my OBS crashed while trying to stream to twitch.
> 
> As a last ditch effort to try and fix this, do you guys think adding 4pin cpu cable to the 8 pin will do anything to my stability at all? i've just been running the 8pin because my PSU only came with 1 CPU cable.
> 
> Are there any settings that maybe i've been ignoring to actually have stability when overclocked? Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


Even at 4GHz will the CPU not reach the 100% on power settings, and LLC 5 will not help if the settings are not right. This is not an Intel platform that has been the same since 2008 that motherboard manufacturers has grown up with, where the changes are minor and the performance increase is 5%-10% at best with every new CPU. And I assure you that, motherboard manufacturers does not know how to tune their own motherboards for Ryzen or don't want to use time on it, because there is more money in selling Intel motherboards.

I mean, you are out of luck if you have most of your settings left at AUTO. What makes you think that your CPU is not stable and not your RAM settings that is the cause of the instability you are having?


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heatshiver*
> 
> I am on 1403 with a decent RAM overclock, and an okay CPU overclock. I had originally been on 0083, and did find a decent jump in RAM overclocking (almost identical for CPU overclocking).
> 
> Can anyone tell me if they have noticed a huge difference going from 1403 to 1501? Thanks!


on 1403 the bios refused to keep my ram speed and timmings and would default it back to 1866 mhz if it didn't like my secondary timmings or blk overclock, on 1501 it has not really done that on me unless I set the wrong set of timmings regardless of my blk overclock is stable or not. that said manual voltage control is borked so you can only set an offset voltage regardless if you try and input a manual voltage.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VegetarianEater*
> 
> Well I'm about to give up entirely on overclocking this 1700x I have, i'm considering moving on to an 8700k if I can't resolve it any time soon.
> 
> I keep reading posts about you guys hitting 4ghz with less than 1.4v, meanwhile I can't even hit a stable 3.85 at 1.4v, it crashed while streaming overwatch just now, (with all the power settings set to extreme and 140% and LLC5). Even 3.75ghz just now my OBS crashed while trying to stream to twitch.
> 
> As a last ditch effort to try and fix this, do you guys think adding 4pin cpu cable to the 8 pin will do anything to my stability at all? i've just been running the 8pin because my PSU only came with 1 CPU cable.
> 
> Are there any settings that maybe i've been ignoring to actually have stability when overclocked? Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


PGA CPU's (where the pins are on the chip not the socket) are rated for slightly higher normal operating voltages at a max of 1.45v compared to LGA before you start expediting electron migration and start burning out the silicon. Generally 1700x's and 1800x's hit 4.1 stable with a 140% cpu capability at 1.43-1.44 vcore pushing 130~ watts. lowering the voltage any more than that at those clocks increases the wattage draw to 150-160~ watts which reduces your cpu lifespan more than if you just ran it at 1.46 volts


----------



## Heatshiver

Thank you. I will likely just wait until the next AGESA update then.


----------



## Teramungus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teramungus*
> 
> I have been running 9920 since release and it has been flawless until yesterday. Prior BIOS all ran at 3200 but with the random cold boot issue.
> 
> The computer shut down and all settings were lost; attempts to OC and/or set RAM back to 3200 all failed.... continuous "F9" loop.
> 
> I upgraded BIOS to 1501 and no difference. Windows memory check found no problem.
> 
> After troubleshooting and no resolution, I noticed that the Window Computer Properties was indicating 16GB installed but only 7.**GB "usable" (slightly less than half).
> 
> I installed each stick separately and found that one of the two would not boot in any DIMM slot- "Od" error. The other stick was just fine in any DIMM.
> 
> _Has anyone had a stick of RAM go bad? Any resolution other than RMA?_ Any ideas why this happened?
> 
> Crosshair VI Hero
> Ryzen 1800X
> *G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZSK* (3200 w/14,14,14,14,34,48)
> P-State OC @ 3.95 (9E) Offset +.03125 LLC3
> 
> Thanks for the help!


I ran Taiphoon Burner and the speed does not appear to be corrupt as they look identical to me.

1G.SkillF4-3200C14-8GTZSK.txt 4k .txt file


G.SkillF4-3200C14-8GTZSK.txt 4k .txt file








The Bios Main Page says only 8GB Memory but the SPD section under tools displays both sticks.

Did I miss something? Any suggestions?


----------



## VegetarianEater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Even at 4GHz will the CPU not reach the 100% on power settings, and LLC 5 will not help if the settings are not right. This is not an Intel platform that has been the same since 2008 that motherboard manufacturers has grown up with, where the changes are minor and the performance increase is 5%-10% at best with every new CPU. And I assure you that, motherboard manufacturers does not know how to tune their own motherboards for Ryzen or don't want to use time on it, because there is more money in selling Intel motherboards.
> 
> I mean, you are out of luck if you have most of your settings left at AUTO. What makes you think that your CPU is not stable and not your RAM settings that is the cause of the instability you are having?


At default settings (no overclock)+ 3200mhz DOCP ram, I do not have any instability, I can stream and play overwatch just fine. I have tried a variety of settings at 3.8ghz, and i'm unwilling to go past 1.4v to hit 3.8ghz. It's definitely the CPU overclock that is crashing my computer. LLC5 was for higher stability, as i was using a combination of cpu-z stress test and prime95 to test my overclocks. Everything seemed stable when running those, but running overwatch + OBS when overclocked is apparently too much.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> PGA CPU's (where the pins are on the chip not the socket) are rated for slightly higher normal operating voltages at a max of 1.45v compared to LGA before you start expediting electron migration and start burning out the silicon. Generally 1700x's and 1800x's hit 4.1 stable with a 140% cpu capability at 1.43-1.44 vcore pushing 130~ watts. lowering the voltage any more than that at those clocks increases the wattage draw to 150-160~ watts which reduces you cpu lifespan more than if you just ran it at 1.46 volts


I tried 1.45V with LLC 1-5 to hit 4ghz, it wouldn't even boot without LLC3 at least I think. This is with 140% limits and Extreme modes for power settings. I thought i was stable at 1.4v LLC5 with 3.85ghz, but then I got OBS crashing, then my computer crashing.

I dunno maybe I'm spoiled by my old 3770k, that I could overclock to 4.1ghz with no extra voltage, but I'd at least like to hit 3.9ghz with this thing, but it seems to hit a wall at 3.85, and even that's not really stable.I get instability at 3.75ghz with 1.35v, and I'm seeing some of you hit 4Ghz at 1.35...


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teramungus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Teramungus*
> 
> I have been running 9920 since release and it has been flawless until yesterday. Prior BIOS all ran at 3200 but with the random cold boot issue.
> 
> The computer shut down and all settings were lost; attempts to OC and/or set RAM back to 3200 all failed.... continuous "F9" loop.
> 
> I upgraded BIOS to 1501 and no difference. Windows memory check found no problem.
> 
> After troubleshooting and no resolution, I noticed that the Window Computer Properties was indicating 16GB installed but only 7.**GB "usable" (slightly less than half).
> 
> I installed each stick separately and found that one of the two would not boot in any DIMM slot- "Od" error. The other stick was just fine in any DIMM.
> 
> _Has anyone had a stick of RAM go bad? Any resolution other than RMA?_ Any ideas why this happened?
> 
> Crosshair VI Hero
> Ryzen 1800X
> *G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZSK* (3200 w/14,14,14,14,34,48)
> P-State OC @ 3.95 (9E) Offset +.03125 LLC3
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> 
> 
> I ran Taiphoon Burner and the speed does not appear to be corrupt as they look identical to me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1G.SkillF4-3200C14-8GTZSK.txt 4k .txt file
> 
> 
> G.SkillF4-3200C14-8GTZSK.txt 4k .txt file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bios Main Page says only 8GB Memory but the SPD section under tools displays both sticks.
> 
> Did I miss something? Any suggestions?
Click to expand...

In previous cases here of this sort that I recall, there were significant SPD differences between memory boards. CPU-Z is showing different slots so we can believe you captured both boards, but there is a difference in #4 not reporting manufacturer. The two text files, however, are perfectly equal, and that is suspicious because you have already proved that one of the boards won't boot by itself. I wonder if by mistake 1G.Skill....txt and G.Skill....txt were accidentally measured from the same board. HWINFO is showing only one board, it looks like to me.

In any case, I believe Thaiphoon Burner contains files of good SPDs so you should compare to that also.

You could try slots 1 and 3 instead of 2 and 4 to see if there is any overall difference in behavior.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karenin*
> 
> If thats the 3200 CL15 Tridents, my brother runs it on a Prime B350 with 3200. We just had set DOCP and it ran just fine. 3333 ran too, 3466 didnt, but since i have no access to signaling on the B350, the chance that you can get away with 3466 is high when you set CAD.


will give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VegetarianEater*
> 
> At default settings (no overclock)+ 3200mhz DOCP ram, I do not have any instability, I can stream and play overwatch just fine. I have tried a variety of settings at 3.8ghz, and i'm unwilling to go past 1.4v to hit 3.8ghz. It's definitely the CPU overclock that is crashing my computer. LLC5 was for higher stability, as i was using a combination of cpu-z stress test and prime95 to test my overclocks. Everything seemed stable when running those, but running overwatch + OBS when overclocked is apparently too much.
> I tried 1.45V with LLC 1-5 to hit 4ghz, it wouldn't even boot without LLC3 at least I think. This is with 140% limits and Extreme modes for power settings. I thought i was stable at 1.4v LLC5 with 3.85ghz, but then I got OBS crashing, then my computer crashing.
> 
> I dunno maybe I'm spoiled by my old 3770k, that I could overclock to 4.1ghz with no extra voltage, but I'd at least like to hit 3.9ghz with this thing, but it seems to hit a wall at 3.85, and even that's not really stable.I get instability at 3.75ghz with 1.35v, and I'm seeing some of you hit 4Ghz at 1.35...


llc 3 is a about right, remember that llc is what helps offset vdroop, at 3 it generally keeps the voltage steady, 4 and 5 will increase your voltage when the CPU is under load in favor of increased thermals and is no real excuse to run the board at lower vcore. Also your comparing an LGA Intel chip and a PGA AMD chip. PGA chips in general have a minimum starting voltage of 1.3-1.35~ compared to LGA chips 1.2v-1.24v~


----------



## Clukos

0.1375 offset with LLC3 and 3.9 is perfectly stable (1 hour Realbench AVX, 1 hour GSAT, 1 hour Aida64 stress test) with the 1700. I need to bump voltage offset to 0.2-0.225 to reach 4.0 GHz stability which is not worth it for me, major increase in power draw and temps and not a big difference in performance









I've also disabled Sense Mi Skew and the max temp I've seen during AVX stress testing was 78 with the NH-U12s, not bad. Stays under 60 for most workloads.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teramungus*
> 
> Did I miss something? Any suggestions?


Does your computer boot with just the bad stick installed? Try different sockets with a single stick as it could be a problem with the motherboard DIMM slots.
When you run TB, other programs that check the SPD can not be running (e.g. HWINFO, CPU-Z)


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReDXfiRe*
> 
> I see, so the question is, after the fix, has anyone tried it, and if so; did anyone bump with corruption issues after the fix, because I'm ready to jump from my Corsair Vengeaced LED 3200 MHz CL16 RAM to these new GSkill TridentZ RGB 3600 CL16


GSkill's default rainbow effect is nice, even though it's frequently a little out of sync each time the computer boots. Running risky software is not worth it, IMHO.


----------



## blair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisyboy93*
> 
> So i just ran a few test with cinebench, One with default settings and one with 1.25v @ 3.7 Ghz
> 
> Here is temps of cinebench at 3.7 with 1.25v VCORE
> And 3200 ghz ram @ Timings 14-14-14-34 (default D.O.O.C)
> 
> 
> HWinfo 1.25v:
> 
> PC1.25v_idle.PDF 393k .PDF file
> 
> vCORE: 1.25/LLC: level 2 /Multiplier: 37x / Idle Temp: around 45*C and MAX temp: 73.8*C
> 
> SOMETHING Is really wrong drool.gif
> 
> Here is HWinfo for default settings:
> 
> PCdefault.PDF 399k .PDF file


I'm guessing your outside weather temp is between 26-32C? I'm also guessing you may have poor airflow in your case. I'm guessing this by the Mobo Temp you are seeing of 32C. Usually mobo temp should be not too far from room temp, so if your room temp is 20C and you are seeing 32C mobo temp... That will be your issue. Can you note your normal 'max' room temp you see each day, it may help explain why your thermals are fairly high (still actually manageable if you are currently in the summer time). going up to mid 70C with a room temp of 30C on thestock cooler at 3.7ghz on 1.25v may just be normal .









Here is some stats for my 1700 OC about 1.3v, 3.95Ghz
https://puu.sh/xjWrT/88579f51ce.png

_*NOTE: The PDF outputs you attached don't include any of your min/max/current voltages so they don't provide any benefit to me








can you do screenshots like the one above at stock/OC'd after a Cinebench is run or AIDA CPU/Cache/Memory stress for 1-2Mins?*_

Something to note from my HWInfo:
Mobo Temps 24C (middle of the day and GF is cold so heater is on set to 23-24C)
CPU Temp (from Mobo and Tdie) 31C (+8C on Mobo)
I may or may not be 100% stable right now though I am using a 240mm AIO, which I'd say is easily twice the cooling power of the Wraith Spire. and i'm just leaving the coldest month of the year









About your memory, have you ever run memory on all 'auto' settings (2133/2400 set manually with all auto timings would work just as well) and then tried CPU/Memory stress tests while at 3.7Ghz?

If you want to try setting the Memory timings yourself, manually enter the speed your kit is rated for i think you said 3200 Mem speed and try entering the tCL, tRCD,tRP, tRAS, tRC, tRRD_S, tRRD_L and tFAW. also manually set the DRAM voltage to 1.35/1/.37 whatever you have set currently is nice (results in 1.37)

These memory timings can be gathered from the Tools tab and then SPD Tool in the EFI. These are the values i set when using 2 modules trying to get 3466 stable and it got me to 8+ Hrs AIDA64 stable at 3.9Ghz CORE. Alternatively Taiphoon tool can also grab these









These settings end up as the first 8 timings in the DRAM timings page if i recall correctly e.g. my kit runs top to bottom 16-16-16-36-52-7-10-44 (order listed above), your actual values of course will be different. The values on the DRAM timings page should for the most part auto to values pretty close to these anyway, but it may be worth manually setting them. I think realistically for 3200 you should only have to set the first 4 (e.g. 16-16-16-36). I'd try the first 4, and then try adding the others if you don't achieve stability.

Screenshot below of the SPD Tool from the EFI with the timings i set manually to achieve 3466 2x8Gb stability without much hassle on 1501 EFI. Since this time i've added another 2 modules and 3466 is a PAIN to get working... which is expected







i'llprobably give up and just go 3200 or 3333 soon.. ahaha


I ask this about memory as it will determine if any instability you are facing is CPU or Memory related.
If you are already AIDA64/Realbench stable at 3.7

I personally didn't find the DOCP settings to work for me... but i'm also using a memory kit not listed by ASUS as 'tested' so i may be an outlier.

Can you try lowering your SOC voltage to 1.05v in EFI. no LLC required. you really shouldn't need any extra voltage on your SOC at all for 3200DRAM and only 3.7Ghz core., even under-volting it to 1.0v (might need to be set to 1.03 in EFI) should still be enough to run stable for mild OC's like this. Also lowering SOC volts may reduce temps ever so slightly... it may also do nothing









Points
* What is your Room Temp?
* Reduce SOC voltage to 1.05v EFI
* Screenshots of running HWInfo as PDFs don't contain values








* Have you tried manually setting DRAM timings (because i found DOCP questionable for 3466....) <-- only valid if you have memory stability issues


----------



## herericc

I just came across this thread, and plan on trying The Stilt's preset timings.

I have F4-3200C16D-32GVK ram, which is dual rank, 16GB per stick, M-die Hynix. I will attempt to run Stilt's "Safe" m-die preset, has anyone had success getting their 32GB dual channel kit to run at 3200MHz on ryzen yet? My kit is capable of running at XMP settings for 2933MHz speeds.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Few more DRAM timing presets:
> 
> _Hynix MFR, 1DPC SR_
> 
> *"Safe"*
> 
> 
> 
> - ProcODT 60 Ohms
> - DRAM Voltage / DRAM Boot Voltage 1.365V (keep these syncronized at all times)
> - VDDCR_SOC 1.025V


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teramungus*
> 
> I ran Taiphoon Burner and the speed does not appear to be corrupt as they look identical to me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1G.SkillF4-3200C14-8GTZSK.txt 4k .txt file
> 
> 
> G.SkillF4-3200C14-8GTZSK.txt 4k .txt file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bios Main Page says only 8GB Memory but the SPD section under tools displays both sticks.
> 
> Did I miss something? Any suggestions?


Well... yes
Check mine and compare to yours... see if you spot the difference... Besides me have a different kit


Your stick 1 
Your stick 2 

Notice how your 2nd stick shows no manufacturer etc
Your also using a older version of CPU-Z btw

Edit :
Probably something went wrong when you tried repairing (writing to your) 2nd stick
Be sure to select the correct SPD matching your set... or just copy the SPD image from your healthy stick and use that to repaire your damaged stick-SPD


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blair*
> 
> I'm guessing your outside weather temp is between 26-32C? I'm also guessing you may have poor airflow in your case. I'm guessing this by the Mobo Temp you are seeing of 32C. Usually mobo temp should be not too far from room temp, so if your room temp is 20C and you are seeing 32C mobo temp... That will be your issue. Can you note your normal 'max' room temp you see each day, it may help explain ..............................memory stability issues


You should try setting your RFC to 289 and see if it boots Set the other 2 RFC to auto.
If it works and you have no instability issues then you've just gained a cool increase in speed ;-)
If it doesn't work/boot... try it at 469 ..This should be fine
If both not work great then resort back to the 631 value your probably using now


----------



## SeriousTom

Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong ?
I have G.Skill Trident Z 2x8GB DDR4-3200 CL14 - F4-3200C14D-16GTZKW and I'm on Bios 1501.
No overclock just yet on a 1700X.
The memory has been on default 2133 and would just like 3200
I went in bios to docp standard and 3200 filled in automatically, except one trc_seems like m something was set at 53 instead of 48 but I left it since clicking on it didn't seem to do anything.
The memory voltage automatically selected 1.35
I used the F10 key and when it started to Windows it was still running at 2133.
I went back in the bios and 3200 was still selected.
What's up with that ?


----------



## blair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> You should try setting your RFC to 289 and see if it boots Set the other 2 RFC to auto.
> If it works and you have no instability issues then you've just gained a cool increase in speed ;-)
> If it doesn't work/boot... try it at 469 ..This should be fine
> If both not work great then resort back to the 631 value your probably using now


Are you referring to my 4x8GB 3600 SammyB's? I'm unsure as the quoted section really has no specifics









I have been curious about what i can do to tweak my RAM, as it stands now a 110% on HCI throws about 56-64 errors (each thread had 3-4errors) approx 1 every 10-12mins. I'm lost with sub-timings..

Saying that i'm attempting to get 3466 4x8gb stable.. as far as i've seen not many have done it :S

EDIT: this is my RTC @ 3466, i think 'VERY' similar to my current settings... (minus VDDP something the one that's help tip is 1/2 DRAM set to 0.712v DRAM set to 1.42v)
RTC Screenie: https://puu.sh/xjV6D/edbb2694a5.png
EDIT EDIT: Reading This AMD POST has just blown my mind about my timings and what i should change...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeriousTom*
> 
> Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong ?
> I have G.Skill Trident Z 2x8GB DDR4-3200 CL14 - F4-3200C14D-16GTZKW and I'm on Bios 1501.
> No overclock just yet on a 1700X.
> The memory has been on default 2133 and would just like 3200
> I went in bios to docp standard and 3200 filled in automatically, except one trc_seems like m something was set at 53 instead of 48 but I left it since clicking on it didn't seem to do anything.
> The memory voltage automatically selected 1.35
> I used the F10 key and when it started to Windows it was still running at 2133.
> I went back in the bios and 3200 was still selected.
> What's up with that ?


If you notice that windows shows 2133 and EFI still says 3200 it means the settings you've entered simply don't work.

Try following the timing settings i gave in my post on the previous page in response to another user.

EDIT: This Post


----------



## martinhal

I'm enjoying playing with this board. Using offset voltages to overclock. My only issue is that if I set my offset higher than 0.162 , effectively putting my Vcore over 1.4 v , when I boot into windows my multiplier gets stuck at 15.5 and Vcore at 1.118. Has anyone come across this issue and resolved it.


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> GSkill's default rainbow effect is nice, even though it's frequently a little out of sync each time the computer boots. Running risky software is not worth it, IMHO.


One of the main points of RGB is selecting any color if you want out of the RGB spectrum (I agree the rainbow effect is nice), but my theme on my PC is red. Well calling ASUS AURA and HWInfo64 as risky software does not give me peace of mind :\ oh well

Anyways, don't think it's hard to rewrite the SPD through Thaipoon if corruption do happen. Would be nice to know which software mainly causes the corruption.


----------



## blair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> I'm enjoying playing with this board. Using offset voltages to overclock. My only issue is that if I set my offset higher than 0.162 , effectively putting my Vcore over 1.4 v , when I boot into windows my multiplier gets stuck at 15.5 and Vcore at 1.118. Has anyone come across this issue and resolved it.


Yes,

Upgrade to bios 1501 or 9920









I chose 1501 because it specifically mentions this issue is fixed


----------



## Kuroihane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReDXfiRe*
> 
> One of the main points of RGB is selecting any color if you want out of the RGB spectrum (I agree the rainbow effect is nice), but my theme on my PC is red. Well calling ASUS AURA and HWInfo64 as risky software does not give me peace of mind :\ oh well
> 
> Anyways, don't think it's hard to rewrite the SPD through Thaipoon if corruption do happen. Would be nice to know which software mainly causes the corruption.


It is a bit sad, true. I just decided to avoid the RGB kits from G.Skill because of that and got one without much too rainbow-y effects.

I found out @TheStilt images about HQ Bdie kits "Safe" 3.333 Mhz and decided to try, I believe I'm stable, but also a bit unsure if I did the test properly.



I'm not using the C6H board though, but this thread seemed really helpful for squeezing more performance out of those memory kits.

My current config:

CPU: Ryzen 7 1700 @ 3.9 Ghz/1.375V
Motherboard: Asrock X370 Taichi
CPU Cooler: Corsair H110i V2
RAM: G. Skill Trident Z 3.200 Mhz CL15 (15-15-15-35-50) Running at the speeds in the screenshot.
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 980 FE
PSU: OCZ Fatality 750W

I ran the HCI Memtest for over 30 minutes, without any errors. But after about 10 minutes running in Prime95 I get one error saying that one of the cores/threads reported a wrong calculus back and that worker has stopped.

EDIT: I ran OCCT for 10 minutes, the system didn't crash and the temperature seemed to stay at around 68~70C on Ryzen Master (Is that temp ok for the cooler I'm using? Room temperature here is about 20~23C) but OCCT reported a 207C max temperature:



Should I take the memory overclock as stable and maybe try to dial out the CPU OC down to 3.8 with lower Vcore?

Any help is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeriousTom*
> 
> Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong ?
> I have G.Skill Trident Z 2x8GB DDR4-3200 CL14 - F4-3200C14D-16GTZKW and I'm on Bios 1501.
> No overclock just yet on a 1700X.
> The memory has been on default 2133 and would just like 3200
> I went in bios to docp standard and 3200 filled in automatically, except one trc_seems like m something was set at 53 instead of 48 but I left it since clicking on it didn't seem to do anything.
> The memory voltage automatically selected 1.35
> I used the F10 key and when it started to Windows it was still running at 2133.
> I went back in the bios and 3200 was still selected.
> What's up with that ?


First off, most memory is speed certified for Intel platforms, and Ryzen is a bit different. Second, you told the BIOS to run at that speed, but the memory could not train properly at 3200, so it goes back to the default of 2133(standard speed for DDR4).

I don't know the exact specs on your memory, but you will want to try Geardown to disabled, and then 2T for the command rate. See if that will help. You can also try setting ProcODT to various settings other than auto. I use 80 on mine, but you may need more or less. You can also try setting your fail count on the memory training to 5(default is 1, so if it doesn't work the first time, 2133 gets used).


----------



## Kuroihane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeriousTom*
> 
> Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong ?
> I have G.Skill Trident Z 2x8GB DDR4-3200 CL14 - F4-3200C14D-16GTZKW and I'm on Bios 1501.
> No overclock just yet on a 1700X.
> The memory has been on default 2133 and would just like 3200
> I went in bios to docp standard and 3200 filled in automatically, except one trc_seems like m something was set at 53 instead of 48 but I left it since clicking on it didn't seem to do anything.
> The memory voltage automatically selected 1.35
> I used the F10 key and when it started to Windows it was still running at 2133.
> I went back in the bios and 3200 was still selected.
> What's up with that ?


I have about the same memory kit. (About), mine is CL15.

On my Taichi, the memory trainer never allows it to boot into the Stock XMP settings, the first timing always gets pushed back into CL16. So instead of 15-15-15-35-50 I get 16-15-15-35-50.

I do believe if you set the retry fail count to 3 or 5 you'll be able to get something like that. The Taichi stock Fail Counter is at 3, my motherboard would always retry about 2 times during a Clear Cmos boot.

You can also try a 15-14-14 or 16-15-15 setting to see if it boots into the 3.200 Mhz speed. I still don't understand much about the sub timings and how to handle them, so I can't help you much there. But my memory would never boot if I manually just set something like 15-15-15 or 14-14-14, now it's booting at 14-14-14 after testing the sub timings TheStilt posted on here.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blair*
> 
> Are you referring to my 4x8GB 3600 SammyB's? I'm unsure as the quoted section really has no specifics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been curious about what i can do to tweak my RAM, as it stands now a 110% on HCI throws about 56-64 errors (each thread had 3-4errors) approx 1 every 10-12mins. I'm lost with sub-timings..
> 
> Saying that i'm attempting to get 3466 4x8gb stable.. as far as i've seen not many have done it :S
> 
> EDIT: this is my RTC @ 3466, i think 'VERY' similar to my current settings... (minus VDDP something the one that's help tip is 1/2 DRAM set to 0.712v DRAM set to 1.42v)
> RTC Screenie: https://puu.sh/xjV6D/edbb2694a5.png
> EDIT EDIT: Reading This AMD POST has just blown my mind about my timings and what i should change...
> If you notice that windows shows 2133 and EFI still says 3200 it means the settings you've entered simply don't work.
> 
> Try following the timing settings i gave in my post on the previous page in response to another user.
> 
> EDIT: This Post


Well... you posted the timings you've entered and a screenshot of your dimm xmp.. so i had concluded you didn't specify tRFC... and it therefore uses the "auto" value which for your kit happens to be 631 according to the screenshot.
Hence my comment

Edit:
I would advise to firstly get a stable memory OC though before attending the secondary timings

Edit 2:
Those are the tRFC for the rated memoryspeed but i have no idea what your current memorystrap is so it might require diffrent values.
For the current strap enabled... you should be able to see the max/average/min tRFC value in AIDA


----------



## blair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Edit:
> I would advise to firstly get a stable memory OC though before adapting the secondary timings


That's where i am running into issues









I'm a bit lost for options where i'm at now... this is my current RTC



After reading the AMD memory timing explanations i think i want to try TFAW up to

I have noticed a reduction in stability since enabling AMD-v... which I did expect... I do plan to be running VMWare/VirtualBox's for Router virtulisation to study on... the memory OC's are for gaming, although i'm starting to wonder if going beyond 3200 is really worth the hassle?









Nah it's definately worth it..

So, I think my approach now should be, after reading AMD Community Update 4 - RAM STUFF

Gear Down - Enabled
Command Rate - 2T
tFAW - 56
16-16-16-36-56
ProcODT - 53.3 <-- seems to boot here the most consistently with 4 sammy b's (please suggest improvements for 4 modules if you know?)
SOC 1.15v
VDDP - suggest away? maybe 1.1v? at least if my interpretation is correct this is the IMC Termination voltage
CLDO_VDDP - unchanged now
VTTDDR 0.712v is the half DRAM Voltage i believe is normal/reccommended

Regarding tRFC 3600 Rated speed for this kit is rather high over 600 (as you've seen), I don't think for 3466 that high is required.. but like you said i think it's best to stabilise the rest first...

something else, do you or anyone else know if it is worth noting errors/errored sectors when running HCI memtest to determine what timing could be adjust to improve stability or is it one of those 'too hard don't both' type deals?

I suppose knowing how memtest decides which sector next, or if it's purely sequential slot 0, 1, 2 etc until all is complete or the alternative > randomly picks places..

Given my current settings resulted in pretty clockwork 1 error every 10-12 mins per thread it makes me think that only 1-2 settings are really off at this point...

I'll try the above and see what happens..

EDIT: CLDO_VDDP/VDDP stuff changed/removed in favour of linking to your OLD POST that covers is succintly near the end.. (edits the piece of paper and sig link)

For Sanity and any questions you might have.. Big screeny of CPuzRTCTaiphoon/HWINFO

EDIT2: 

I input the mentioned setitngs above (change it a little)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! -- EFI Settings to USB Paste >



[2017/08/29 08:30:28]
Ai Overclock Tuner [Default]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [39.50]
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3466MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Auto]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
- CPU Core Voltage Override [1.33125]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.13750]
DRAM Voltage [1.42000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [1.81000]
1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [2]
DRAM CAS# Latency [16]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [16]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [16]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [16]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [36]
Trc_SM [56]
TrrdS_SM [7]
TrrdL_SM [10]
Tfaw_SM [50]
TwtrS_SM [Auto]
TwtrL_SM [Auto]
Twr_SM [Auto]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [Auto]
TwrwrScl_SM [Auto]
Trfc_SM [Auto]
Trfc2_SM [Auto]
Trfc4_SM [Auto]
Tcwl_SM [Auto]
Trtp_SM [Auto]
Trdwr_SM [Auto]
Twrrd_SM [Auto]
TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]
TwrwrSd_SM [Auto]
TwrwrDd_SM [Auto]
TrdrdSc_SM [Auto]
TrdrdSd_SM [Auto]
TrdrdDd_SM [Auto]
Tcke_SM [Auto]
ProcODT_SM [53.3 ohm]
Cmd2T [2T]
Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [Auto]
RttWr [Auto]
RttPark [Auto]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [Auto]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
CPU Current Capability [130%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
Active Frequency Mode [Disabled]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
DRAM Current Capability [120%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.42000]


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herericc*
> 
> I just came across this thread, and plan on trying The Stilt's preset timings.
> 
> I have F4-3200C16D-32GVK ram, which is dual rank, 16GB per stick, M-die Hynix. I will attempt to run Stilt's "Safe" m-die preset, has anyone had success getting their 32GB dual channel kit to run at 3200MHz on ryzen yet? My kit is capable of running at XMP settings for 2933MHz speeds.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Few more DRAM timing presets:
> 
> _Hynix MFR, 1DPC SR_
> 
> *"Safe"*
> 
> 
> 
> - ProcODT 60 Ohms
> - DRAM Voltage / DRAM Boot Voltage 1.365V (keep these syncronized at all times)
> - VDDCR_SOC 1.025V
Click to expand...

I was able to get 3200 running (albeit with Samsung B type memory) and then move to 3333 with further tweaks. The biggest issues beyond 3000-ish are getting the impedance loads adjusted for the CPU to/from RAM transmission lines, and moving any memory hole out of the desired frequency band. I don't have enough life left to reprise that topic in detail (even without being fully informed on the topic), so please search for it in this thread.

Here is a recent list of most of my settings.


Spoiler: BIOS settings


----------



## rv8000

Has anyone by chance noticed cold boot problems being related to using a custom pstate 0?

I ask because on my G5 with the same timings, cpu, and volts, I never had coldboot issues, but I wasn't using pstate oc'ing. Really getting sick of having to reset bios settings every day for pstate0 and changing ram options after coming home from work.

Currently on 1501, B-die @ 3200 14-14-14-34-44 1T GD/BGS disabled, procODT @ 60ohms, vdimm/vdimm boot @ 1.38v


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Has anyone by chance noticed cold boot problems being related to using a custom pstate 0?
> 
> I ask because on my G5 with the same timings, cpu, and volts, I never had coldboot issues, but I wasn't using pstate oc'ing. Really getting sick of having to reset bios settings every day for pstate0 and changing ram options after coming home from work.
> 
> Currently on 1501, B-die @ 3200 14-14-14-34-44 1T GD/BGS disabled, procODT @ 60ohms, vdimm/vdimm boot @ 1.38v


This is why I haven't gone with 1501 on my PState 0 OC.
I've read some others with this issue returning from previous UEFI versions.

I had it on 1403, but not with 9920. I have not had to re-enter settings in over 5 weeks









392572017_setting.txt 19k .txt file


----------



## elguero

Does anyone have a periodically disconnection of all or any of their USB3 connected peripherals?

When I turn on my pc, I get a stutter on my mouse when logging in to windows, I also get the windows sound that plays when you connect something to your usb ports.

I also get a my card reader disconnected and immediately reconnected periodically when I have a sd card on there.

Currently I´m running my 1700c cpu at stock and I have a tridentz Hynix memory running at 2900mhz with a 2000% memtest coverage with 1501 bios.

Does anyone know what is going on, and a way to fix it?


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elguero*
> 
> Does anyone have a periodically disconnection of all or any of their USB3 connected peripherals?
> 
> When I turn on my pc, I get a stutter on my mouse when logging in to windows, I also get the windows sound that plays when you connect something to your usb ports.
> 
> I also get a my card reader disconnected and immediately reconnected periodically when I have a sd card on there.
> 
> Currently I´m running my 1700c cpu at stock and I have a tridentz Hynix memory running at 2900mhz with a 2000% memtest coverage with 1501 bios.
> 
> Does anyone know what is going on, and a way to fix it?


Also hear the connecting sound but never found what realy connected :/

Btw iam still strugling with the darn freezes :/


----------



## blair

UPDATE for post #26230

Attached/spoilered out below is the full EFI settings, suggestions to improve stability welcome

I think the major changes from prior post are

2T is now reading in Windows..
VDDP set to be similar to SOC 1.05 (soc 1.1) but never more than 1.425
Loosened timings a bit..

This is R7 1700 3.95v, 4x8gb Samsung B-Die 3466 Strap 16-16-16-36 (see EFI settings below for exact settings...
C6H EFI 1501

Just crossed 100% pass on 24/32gb set (using 28gb at writing, still running) and got my first error... a lot better than before (about 60 errors for 100% while AFK)

I think i'll bump ProcODT to 60Ohm and run test again while i sleep before work tonight...

EDIT: ProcODT 60Ohm would not post at 3466... This isn't the first time i've tried to increase to 60Ohm and it hasn't worked.. Bumped VDDP up slightly instread (1.08v set in EFI up from 1.05v) letting it run will see what happens...


SRC: https://puu.sh/xlYCg/998688a538.png


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! - Testing VDDP Near SOC Voltage



[2017/08/29 09:09:35]
Ai Overclock Tuner [Default]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [39.50]
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3466MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Auto]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
- CPU Core Voltage Override [1.33125]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.13750]
DRAM Voltage [1.42000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [1.81000]
1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [2]
DRAM CAS# Latency [16]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [16]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [16]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [16]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [36]
Trc_SM [56]
TrrdS_SM [7]
TrrdL_SM [10]
Tfaw_SM [50]
TwtrS_SM [Auto]
TwtrL_SM [Auto]
Twr_SM [Auto]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [Auto]
TwrwrScl_SM [Auto]
Trfc_SM [Auto]
Trfc2_SM [Auto]
Trfc4_SM [Auto]
Tcwl_SM [Auto]
Trtp_SM [Auto]
Trdwr_SM [Auto]
Twrrd_SM [Auto]
TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]
TwrwrSd_SM [Auto]
TwrwrDd_SM [Auto]
TrdrdSc_SM [Auto]
TrdrdSd_SM [Auto]
TrdrdDd_SM [Auto]
Tcke_SM [Auto]
ProcODT_SM [53.3 ohm]
Cmd2T [2T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [Auto]
RttWr [Auto]
RttPark [Auto]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [Auto]
VTTDDR Voltage [0.69960]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [1.05000]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
CPU Current Capability [130%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
Active Frequency Mode [Disabled]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
DRAM Current Capability [120%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.42000]
Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Enabled]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Enabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB]
Legacy USB Support [Disabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
SanDisk Cruzer Switch 1.26 [Auto]
USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Auto]
USB3_6 [Auto]
USB3_7 [Auto]
USB3_8 [Auto]
USB3_9 [Auto]
USB3_10 [Auto]
USB2_11 [Auto]
USB2_12 [Auto]
USB2_13 [Auto]
USB2_14 [Auto]
USB_15 [Auto]
USB_16 [Auto]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [2.6 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 1 Upper Temperature [70]
Chassis Fan 1 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 1 Middle Temperature [45]
Chassis Fan 1 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
Chassis Fan 1 Lower Temperature [40]
Chassis Fan 1 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [21]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 2 Upper Temperature [70]
Chassis Fan 2 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle Temperature [45]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
Chassis Fan 2 Lower Temperature [40]
Chassis Fan 2 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [23]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
IOMMU [Auto]
Remote Display Feature [Auto]
Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
POST Report [5 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Disabled]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [4]
Profile Name [3.95 3466 2T]
Save to Profile [3]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


----------



## blair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Also hear the connecting sound but never found what realy connected :/
> 
> Btw iam still strugling with the darn freezes :/


Have you tried disabling 'Launch CSM (Compatability Support Module)' under the advanced options?

Some reported stutters going away after the change....

Your issue sounds like a whole other mess to those who CSM helped..


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blair*
> 
> UPDATE for post #26230
> 
> Attached/spoilered out below is the full EFI settings, suggestions to improve stability welcome
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I think the major changes from prior post are
> 
> 2T is now reading in Windows..
> VDDP set to be similar to SOC 1.05 (soc 1.1) but never more than 1.425
> Loosened timings a bit..
> 
> This is R7 1700 3.95v, 4x8gb Samsung B-Die 3466 Strap 16-16-16-36 (see EFI settings below for exact settings...
> C6H EFI 1501
> 
> Just crossed 100% pass on 24/32gb set (using 28gb at writing, still running) and got my first error... a lot better than before (about 60 errors for 100% while AFK)
> 
> I think i'll bump ProcODT to 60Ohm and run test again while i sleep before work tonight...
> 
> EDIT: ProcODT 60Ohm would not post at 3466... This isn't the first time i've tried to increase to 60Ohm and it hasn't worked.. Bumped VDDP up slightly instread (1.08v set in EFI up from 1.05v) letting it run will see what happens...
> 
> 
> SRC: https://puu.sh/xlYCg/998688a538.png
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! - Testing VDDP Near SOC Voltage
> 
> 
> 
> [2017/08/29 09:09:35]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Default]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [39.50]
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3466MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Auto]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
> - CPU Core Voltage Override [1.33125]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.13750]
> DRAM Voltage [1.42000]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [1.81000]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [2]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [16]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [16]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [16]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [16]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [36]
> Trc_SM [56]
> TrrdS_SM [7]
> TrrdL_SM [10]
> Tfaw_SM [50]
> TwtrS_SM [Auto]
> TwtrL_SM [Auto]
> Twr_SM [Auto]
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrScl_SM [Auto]
> Trfc_SM [Auto]
> Trfc2_SM [Auto]
> Trfc4_SM [Auto]
> Tcwl_SM [Auto]
> Trtp_SM [Auto]
> Trdwr_SM [Auto]
> Twrrd_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrSd_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrDd_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdSc_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdSd_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdDd_SM [Auto]
> Tcke_SM [Auto]
> ProcODT_SM [53.3 ohm]
> Cmd2T [2T]
> Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [Auto]
> RttWr [Auto]
> RttPark [Auto]
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [Auto]
> VTTDDR Voltage [0.69960]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [1.05000]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Auto]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> CPU Current Capability [130%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> Active Frequency Mode [Disabled]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
> DRAM Current Capability [120%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.42000]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Enabled]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Enabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Enabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
> In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB]
> Legacy USB Support [Disabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> SanDisk Cruzer Switch 1.26 [Auto]
> USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Auto]
> USB3_6 [Auto]
> USB3_7 [Auto]
> USB3_8 [Auto]
> USB3_9 [Auto]
> USB3_10 [Auto]
> USB2_11 [Auto]
> USB2_12 [Auto]
> USB2_13 [Auto]
> USB2_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> USB_16 [Auto]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [2.6 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
> CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
> W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Manual]
> Chassis Fan 1 Upper Temperature [70]
> Chassis Fan 1 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> Chassis Fan 1 Middle Temperature [45]
> Chassis Fan 1 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
> Chassis Fan 1 Lower Temperature [40]
> Chassis Fan 1 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [21]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Manual]
> Chassis Fan 2 Upper Temperature [70]
> Chassis Fan 2 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> Chassis Fan 2 Middle Temperature [45]
> Chassis Fan 2 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
> Chassis Fan 2 Lower Temperature [40]
> Chassis Fan 2 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [23]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> IOMMU [Auto]
> Remote Display Feature [Auto]
> Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
> POST Report [5 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Disabled]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [4]
> Profile Name [3.95 3466 2T]
> Save to Profile [3]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]
> [/SPOILER
> 
> 
> ]


My suggestion:


Keep ProcODT as low as your PC can boot at.
Keep VDDP under 1V, no need for more. Good values are 0.810V, 0.855V, 0.900V and 0.960V. I would start with 0.810V.
CAD setup: 40 - 40 - 40.
CAD Drivers strength: 24 - 40 - 40 - 40.
Lower DRAM Tune R1-R4 from AUTO(63) to 50.
Set VTTDDR to RAM voltage/2 + 1 notch up. VTTDDR is low in your settings compared to RAM voltage at 1.42V, which could very well be 1.44V read/supplied by the motherboard.


----------



## Teramungus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> In previous cases here of this sort that I recall, there were significant SPD differences between memory boards. CPU-Z is showing different slots so we can believe you captured both boards, but there is a difference in #4 not reporting manufacturer. The two text files, however, are perfectly equal, and that is suspicious because you have already proved that one of the boards won't boot by itself. I wonder if by mistake 1G.Skill....txt and G.Skill....txt were accidentally measured from the same board. HWINFO is showing only one board, it looks like to me.
> 
> In any case, I believe Thaiphoon Burner contains files of good SPDs so you should compare to that also.
> 
> You could try slots 1 and 3 instead of 2 and 4 to see if there is any overall difference in behavior.


Thanks again! To rule out Windows and/or software, I did a clean install of Windows, ran Taiphoon Burner, and made sure the dumps were for different sticks. In comparing those dumps to the original dumps, all looks equal.







At that point I tried individual sticks as before and one would boot in any slot but the other would not boot in any slot. I sent UPS for RMA. Will report back next week with new RAM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Does your computer boot with just the bad stick installed? Try different sockets with a single stick as it could be a problem with the motherboard DIMM slots.
> When you run TB, other programs that check the SPD can not be running (e.g. HWINFO, CPU-Z)


Thanks. See above. Does not appear to be the motherboard.


----------



## elguero

I'll try disabling CSM


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elguero*
> 
> Does anyone have a periodically disconnection of all or any of their USB3 connected peripherals?
> When I turn on my pc, I get a stutter on my mouse when logging in to windows, I also get the windows sound that plays when you connect something to your usb ports.


The stutter at login may be due to the mouse software loading up. What USB devices are you using (make/model)?


----------



## elguero

I´m using a corsair M65 RGB pro


----------



## Spartoi

Any advice on getting RAM stable?

My ram is CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 (Corsair 32GB LPX Hynix) and while I had an ASRock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming-ITX, I was able to overclock my RAM to 3200 Mhz, with the following settings:

Ratio: 3200
Timings: 18-18-18-18-37 1T
DRAM: 1.45V
SOC: Auto
ProcODT = Auto

However, on this motherboard, when using the same settings, my RAM is unstable fails the Aida64 memory stress test. I've tried adjusting ProcODT to 80 ohm (works for lower overclocks), SOC voltage to 1.2V, DRAM Voltage to 1.5V (on boot too), and loosening the timings, but the RAM remains unstable. So, any suggestions on some settings I should adjust?

For now, I'm running 2933 Mhz with the following settings:

Ratio: 2933
Timings: 16-16-16-16-36 1T
DRAM: 1.45V
SOC: 1.10V
ProcODT = 80ohm


----------



## blair

UPDATE 2 for post: #26230
UPDATE for post: #26238

Holy mother of damn i wasn't expecting this...



SRC= https://puu.sh/xmcyu/e296ff3354.png

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*


Thanks This will be some of my tweaking for sure.

My DRAM read voltage in EFI is 1.395v with 1.42v set.
In HWInfo DRAM bounces between 1.395-1.417 i set the value in between 1/2 of the two.

Why did i see stability increase with only VDDP changes? Is this because i'm using 4 modules?

I'll be leaving this setting batch run overnight while i'm at work and see how far it can actually get... after this i will try tweaking some timings down to optimise, i should realistically be able to get CL14-15 with this kit at 3466 (given it does CL16 @ 3600 rated what are your thoughts on what target i should aim for? see one of my prior 2 posts linked above for Taiphoon/AIDA SPD info outputs.

For you Ramad Full HWInfo Read-Out + RTC+Memtest 300% 4x8 Samsung B 3466 strap Full EFI settings below


SRC= https://puu.sh/xmcJM/09c2bbb030.png


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! - Bumped VDDP 1 notch over the 1 error after 100%, no other changes...



[2017/08/29 10:56:07]
Ai Overclock Tuner [Default]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [39.50]
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3466MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Auto]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
- CPU Core Voltage Override [1.33125]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.13750]
DRAM Voltage [1.42000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [1.81000]
1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [2]
DRAM CAS# Latency [16]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [16]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [16]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [16]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [36]
Trc_SM [56]
TrrdS_SM [7]
TrrdL_SM [10]
Tfaw_SM [50]
TwtrS_SM [Auto]
TwtrL_SM [Auto]
Twr_SM [Auto]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [Auto]
TwrwrScl_SM [Auto]
Trfc_SM [Auto]
Trfc2_SM [Auto]
Trfc4_SM [Auto]
Tcwl_SM [Auto]
Trtp_SM [Auto]
Trdwr_SM [Auto]
Twrrd_SM [Auto]
TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]
TwrwrSd_SM [Auto]
TwrwrDd_SM [Auto]
TrdrdSc_SM [Auto]
TrdrdSd_SM [Auto]
TrdrdDd_SM [Auto]
Tcke_SM [Auto]
ProcODT_SM [53.3 ohm]
Cmd2T [2T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [Auto]
RttWr [Auto]
RttPark [Auto]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [Auto]
VTTDDR Voltage [0.69960]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [1.08000]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
CPU Current Capability [130%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
Active Frequency Mode [Disabled]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
DRAM Current Capability [120%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.42000]
Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Enabled]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Enabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB]
Legacy USB Support [Disabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
SanDisk Cruzer Switch 1.26 [Auto]
USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Auto]
USB3_6 [Auto]
USB3_7 [Auto]
USB3_8 [Auto]
USB3_9 [Auto]
USB3_10 [Auto]
USB2_11 [Auto]
USB2_12 [Auto]
USB2_13 [Auto]
USB2_14 [Auto]
USB_15 [Auto]
USB_16 [Auto]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [2.6 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 1 Upper Temperature [70]
Chassis Fan 1 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 1 Middle Temperature [45]
Chassis Fan 1 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
Chassis Fan 1 Lower Temperature [40]
Chassis Fan 1 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [21]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 2 Upper Temperature [70]
Chassis Fan 2 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle Temperature [45]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
Chassis Fan 2 Lower Temperature [40]
Chassis Fan 2 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [23]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
IOMMU [Auto]
Remote Display Feature [Auto]
Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
POST Report [5 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Disabled]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [4]
Profile Name [3.95 3466 VDDP]
Save to Profile [3]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


----------



## Anty

Can somebody remind me how much off are voltages measured on probeIT points from those on actual socket?
My SOC voltage in BIOS set to manual 1.181 shows as 1.55 in BIOS (weird) and measured on points 1.17 under heavy load so 0.01V less than set in BIOS.
So what is "official" max safe 24/7 SOC voltage? Some say 1.2, somebody from gigabyte (and maybe even from asus) said 1.25 should be fine too.
C6H with BIOS 1501 defaults to 1.15 so I don't suspect they set default voltage close to the limit.


----------



## blair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Can somebody remind me how much off are voltages measured on probeIT points from those on actual socket?
> My SOC voltage in BIOS set to manual 1.181 shows as 1.55 in BIOS (weird) and measured on points 1.17 under heavy load so 0.01V less than set in BIOS.
> So what is "official" max safe 24/7 SOC voltage? Some say 1.2, somebody from gigabyte (and maybe even from asus) said 1.25 should be fine too.
> C6H with BIOS 1501 defaults to 1.15 so I don't suspect they set default voltage close to the limit.


Very early version of EFI on C6H (0083 i think) were bricked by SOC voltage 1.25v and above. I believe this was due to a certain chip just literally frying under the voltage.

I've heard the Gigabyte boards can go much higher up to 1.45v or something. Generally you won't need more than 1.1v, many even find much lower is well and truely OK.

I personally run only 1.1v with 3.95Core and 4x8G 3466 Samsung B-Die i have toyed with SOC up to 1.2v but I never attributed changing SOC above 1.1 to any form of stability yet...

I do believe ony the C6H is limited to less than 1.25v. but as mentioned, the SOC shouldn't need much more than 1.1v in most if not all cases?


----------



## Anty

I guess you didn't test your setup with massive compilation (kill_ryzen.sh)








SOC seems critical here - if it is too low you will not get stable system with RAM speed above low end (manual 1.1 SOC for 2400, 1.18 for 2800 so far for me, on auto unstable regardless of RAM speed - even 2133).


----------



## blair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> I guess you didn't test your setup with massive compilation (kill_ryzen.sh)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOC seems critical here - if it is too low you will not get stable system with RAM speed above low end (manual 1.1 SOC for 2400, 1.18 for 2800 so far for me, on auto unstable regardless of RAM speed - even 2133).


When you say massive compilation, what are we talking about here?

How does the Kill_Ryzen.sh compare to HCI Memtest?

My currentl OC is running memtest right now, 4x8 3466Mhz, SoC 1.1v with nearing 600% no errors, for me VDDP seems to have been a big factor on stabilising the memory not SoC as increases to SoC made no change for me?) I dind't run Kill Ryzen though







hahaha

current Memtest run >
https://puu.sh/xmifK/1cc392d952.png


----------



## Chrisyboy93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blair*
> 
> _I'm guessing your outside weather temp is between 26-32C? I'm also guessing you may have poor airflow in your case. I'm guessing this by the Mobo Temp you are seeing of 32C. Usually mobo temp should be not too far from room temp, so if your room temp is 20C and you are seeing 32C mobo temp... That will be your issue. Can you note your normal 'max' room temp you see each day, it may help explain why your thermals are fairly high (still actually manageable if you are currently in the summer time). going up to mid 70C with a room temp of 30C on thestock cooler at 3.7ghz on 1.25v may just be normal .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some stats for my 1700 OC about 1.3v, 3.95Ghz
> https://puu.sh/xjWrT/88579f51ce.png
> 
> *NOTE: The PDF outputs you attached don't include any of your min/max/current voltages so they don't provide any benefit to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you do screenshots like the one above at stock/OC'd after a Cinebench is run or AIDA CPU/Cache/Memory stress for 1-2Mins?*
> 
> Something to note from my HWInfo:
> Mobo Temps 24C (middle of the day and GF is cold so heater is on set to 23-24C)
> CPU Temp (from Mobo and Tdie) 31C (+8C on Mobo)
> I may or may not be 100% stable right now though I am using a 240mm AIO, which I'd say is easily twice the cooling power of the Wraith Spire. and i'm just leaving the coldest month of the year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About your memory, have you ever run memory on all 'auto' settings (2133/2400 set manually with all auto timings would work just as well) and then tried CPU/Memory stress tests while at 3.7Ghz?
> 
> If you want to try setting the Memory timings yourself, manually enter the speed your kit is rated for i think you said 3200 Mem speed and try entering the tCL, tRCD,tRP, tRAS, tRC, tRRD_S, tRRD_L and tFAW. also manually set the DRAM voltage to 1.35/1/.37 whatever you have set currently is nice (results in 1.37)
> 
> These memory timings can be gathered from the Tools tab and then SPD Tool in the EFI. These are the values i set when using 2 modules trying to get 3466 stable and it got me to 8+ Hrs AIDA64 stable at 3.9Ghz CORE. Alternatively Taiphoon tool can also grab these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These settings end up as the first 8 timings in the DRAM timings page if i recall correctly e.g. my kit runs top to bottom 16-16-16-36-52-7-10-44 (order listed above), your actual values of course will be different. The values on the DRAM timings page should for the most part auto to values pretty close to these anyway, but it may be worth manually setting them. I think realistically for 3200 you should only have to set the first 4 (e.g. 16-16-16-36). I'd try the first 4, and then try adding the others if you don't achieve stability.
> 
> Screenshot below of the SPD Tool from the EFI with the timings i set manually to achieve 3466 2x8Gb stability without much hassle on 1501 EFI. Since this time i've added another 2 modules and 3466 is a PAIN to get working... which is expected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'llprobably give up and just go 3200 or 3333 soon.. ahaha
> 
> 
> I ask this about memory as it will determine if any instability you are facing is CPU or Memory related.
> If you are already AIDA64/Realbench stable at 3.7
> 
> I personally didn't find the DOCP settings to work for me... but i'm also using a memory kit not listed by ASUS as 'tested' so i may be an outlier.
> 
> Can you try lowering your SOC voltage to 1.05v in EFI. no LLC required. you really shouldn't need any extra voltage on your SOC at all for 3200DRAM and only 3.7Ghz core., even under-volting it to 1.0v (might need to be set to 1.03 in EFI) should still be enough to run stable for mild OC's like this. Also lowering SOC volts may reduce temps ever so slightly... it may also do nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Points
> * What is your Room Temp?
> * Reduce SOC voltage to 1.05v EFI
> * Screenshots of running HWInfo as PDFs don't contain values
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Have you tried manually setting DRAM timings (because i found DOCP questionable for 3466....) <-- only valid if you have memory stability issues_


Answears to the points.

My room Temp should be around 20-25*C Maximum 30 only. I have my computer close to the window so i cant see the room temp be the issue here. I live pretty much in the coldest country in Europe. ( Ofcourse inside we have higher temps.
*NOTE: As i said this stupid temps bumped up after i updated to 1501 EFI. In the 1403 i had idle temps on mobo max 25*C with same settings..*
SOC voltage i had running at auto i think
I will try youre tips and then take screenshots instead of my results
Never tried doing it manually, only used the D.O.C.P Standard or Auto settings for the default.
Also make a note that when i run Aida64 or realbench computer shuts down after 5-6mins maximum, This happens even on everything at AUTO >_<


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blair*
> 
> When you say massive compilation, what are we talking about here?
> How does the Kill_Ryzen.sh compare to HCI Memtest?


check this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1635749/phoronix-segmentation-faults-on-zen-cpus-under-heavy-workloads/

and instead of HCI try stressapptest too - you may be surprised








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blair*
> 
> My currentl OC is running memtest right now, 4x8 3466Mhz, SoC 1.1v with nearing 600% no errors, for me VDDP seems to have been a big factor on stabilising the memory not SoC as increases to SoC made no change for me?) I dind't run Kill Ryzen though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha


I can pass any windows bench with [email protected] and SOC 1.1
it will not pass stressapptest though - need to use SOC 1.15 and 14-14-14-34
kill_ryzen will fail on both cases though

what VDDP you have? and you mean "old" VDDP or CLDO_VDDP?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisyboy93*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blair*
> 
> _I'm guessing your outside weather temp is between 26-32C? I'm also guessing you may have poor airflow in your case. I'm guessing this by the Mobo Temp you are seeing of 32C. Usually mobo temp should be not too far from room temp, so if your room temp is 20C and you are seeing 32C mobo temp... That will be your issue. Can you note your normal 'max' room temp you see each day, it may help explain why your thermals are fairly high (still actually manageable if you are currently in the summer time). going up to mid 70C with a room temp of 30C on thestock cooler at 3.7ghz on 1.25v may just be normal .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some stats for my 1700 OC about 1.3v, 3.95Ghz
> https://puu.sh/xjWrT/88579f51ce.png
> 
> *NOTE: The PDF outputs you attached don't include any of your min/max/current voltages so they don't provide any benefit to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you do screenshots like the one above at stock/OC'd after a Cinebench is run or AIDA CPU/Cache/Memory stress for 1-2Mins?*
> 
> Something to note from my HWInfo:
> Mobo Temps 24C (middle of the day and GF is cold so heater is on set to 23-24C)
> CPU Temp (from Mobo and Tdie) 31C (+8C on Mobo)
> I may or may not be 100% stable right now though I am using a 240mm AIO, which I'd say is easily twice the cooling power of the Wraith Spire. and i'm just leaving the coldest month of the year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About your memory, have you ever run memory on all 'auto' settings (2133/2400 set manually with all auto timings would work just as well) and then tried CPU/Memory stress tests while at 3.7Ghz?
> 
> If you want to try setting the Memory timings yourself, manually enter the speed your kit is rated for i think you said 3200 Mem speed and try entering the tCL, tRCD,tRP, tRAS, tRC, tRRD_S, tRRD_L and tFAW. also manually set the DRAM voltage to 1.35/1/.37 whatever you have set currently is nice (results in 1.37)
> 
> These memory timings can be gathered from the Tools tab and then SPD Tool in the EFI. These are the values i set when using 2 modules trying to get 3466 stable and it got me to 8+ Hrs AIDA64 stable at 3.9Ghz CORE. Alternatively Taiphoon tool can also grab these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These settings end up as the first 8 timings in the DRAM timings page if i recall correctly e.g. my kit runs top to bottom 16-16-16-36-52-7-10-44 (order listed above), your actual values of course will be different. The values on the DRAM timings page should for the most part auto to values pretty close to these anyway, but it may be worth manually setting them. I think realistically for 3200 you should only have to set the first 4 (e.g. 16-16-16-36). I'd try the first 4, and then try adding the others if you don't achieve stability.
> 
> Screenshot below of the SPD Tool from the EFI with the timings i set manually to achieve 3466 2x8Gb stability without much hassle on 1501 EFI. Since this time i've added another 2 modules and 3466 is a PAIN to get working... which is expected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'llprobably give up and just go 3200 or 3333 soon.. ahaha
> 
> 
> I ask this about memory as it will determine if any instability you are facing is CPU or Memory related.
> If you are already AIDA64/Realbench stable at 3.7
> 
> I personally didn't find the DOCP settings to work for me... but i'm also using a memory kit not listed by ASUS as 'tested' so i may be an outlier.
> 
> Can you try lowering your SOC voltage to 1.05v in EFI. no LLC required. you really shouldn't need any extra voltage on your SOC at all for 3200DRAM and only 3.7Ghz core., even under-volting it to 1.0v (might need to be set to 1.03 in EFI) should still be enough to run stable for mild OC's like this. Also lowering SOC volts may reduce temps ever so slightly... it may also do nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Points
> * What is your Room Temp?
> * Reduce SOC voltage to 1.05v EFI
> * Screenshots of running HWInfo as PDFs don't contain values
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Have you tried manually setting DRAM timings (because i found DOCP questionable for 3466....) <-- only valid if you have memory stability issues_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answears to the points.
> 
> My room Temp should be around 20-25*C Maximum 30 only. I have my computer close to the window so i cant see the room temp be the issue here. I live pretty much in the coldest country in Europe. ( Ofcourse inside we have higher temps.
> *NOTE: As i said this stupid temps bumped up after i updated to 1501 EFI. In the 1403 i had idle temps on mobo max 25*C with same settings..*
> SOC voltage i had running at auto i think
> I will try youre tips and then take screenshots instead of my results
> Never tried doing it manually, only used the D.O.C.P Standard or Auto settings for the default.
Click to expand...

Living through 26k+ posts here leads me to not believe any reported temperature unless the monitoring software has taken into account the static and dynamic temperature meddling that AMD does. For example, 9920 and 1501 BIOSes may have different offsets and calibration slopes. Tdie may be valid whereas Tctl may never be valid. @Timur Born has reported a lot of information on this subject here.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> I guess you didn't test your setup with massive compilation (kill_ryzen.sh)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOC seems critical here - if it is too low you will not get stable system with RAM speed above low end (manual 1.1 SOC for 2400, 1.18 for 2800 so far for me, on auto unstable regardless of RAM speed - even 2133).
> 
> 
> 
> When you say massive compilation, what are we talking about here?
> 
> How does the Kill_Ryzen.sh compare to HCI Memtest?
> 
> My currentl OC is running memtest right now, 4x8 3466Mhz, SoC 1.1v with nearing 600% no errors, for me VDDP seems to have been a big factor on stabilising the memory not SoC as increases to SoC made no change for me?) I dind't run Kill Ryzen though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha
> 
> current Memtest run >
> https://puu.sh/xmifK/1cc392d952.png
Click to expand...

Among other problems, some Ryzen CPUs throw segmentation faults with massive gcc compilations under Linux (or Windows emulated Linux). AMD is presently RMA-ing customers' chips that demonstrate this flaw. While there are some other example tests that show the issue, the kill-ryzen test seems the most efficient at causing them.

https://github.com/suaefar/ryzen-test

Some have found that by disabling opcache in Advanced>AMC/CBS>Zen-whatever this issue is seemingly eliminated at a small cost in performance. Reducing overclocks to default conditions and increasing VDDSOC is asserted to help if opcache is enabled. AMD has not explicitly revealed the exact cause of the problem, leaving it to its customers to try to flesh out. As far as I have read, there seems to be no segfault impact to games, GSAT, Prime95 or other common stress tests we have been using here. Those who make a living compiling code, however, are justifiably less than thrilled with this discovery.


----------



## Anty

"eliminated at a small cost in performance"...

I also checked disabling op cache - and it does solve problem for my CPU but the cost is 5-7% drop in performance


----------



## blair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisyboy93*
> 
> Answears to the points.
> 
> My room Temp should be around 20-25*C Maximum 30 only. I have my computer close to the window so i cant see the room temp be the issue here. I live pretty much in the coldest country in Europe. ( Ofcourse inside we have higher temps.
> *NOTE: As i said this stupid temps bumped up after i updated to 1501 EFI. In the 1403 i had idle temps on mobo max 25*C with same settings..*
> SOC voltage i had running at auto i think
> I will try youre tips and then take screenshots instead of my results
> Never tried doing it manually, only used the D.O.C.P Standard or Auto settings for the default.
> Also make a note that when i run Aida64 or realbench computer shuts down after 5-6mins maximum, This happens even on everything at AUTO >_<


Instability at stock is very odd... I think you might have a bigger hardware fault at hand here..

Maybe try re-seating everything, even CPU, re-do thermal paste (check the coverage on the IHS - Integrated Heat Spreader if you pull the Wraith off) and re-test.

Maybe try Flashback to 1403 or even give 9920 (i think that's the other one with Multiplier x15/x22 problems fixed with manual voltage set. And re-test stability at stock. You could also have some form of EFI corruption throwing this out but i highly doubt this..

Reflash 1501 again just for the sake of it?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> check this thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1635749/phoronix-segmentation-faults-on-zen-cpus-under-heavy-workloads/
> 
> and instead of HCI try stressapptest too - you may be surprised
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can pass any windows bench with [email protected] and SOC 1.1
> it will not pass stressapptest though - need to use SOC 1.15 and 14-14-14-34
> kill_ryzen will fail on both cases though
> 
> what VDDP you have? and you mean "old" VDDP or CLDO_VDDP?


I am using the VDDP setting under Tweakers Paradise, not the CLDO_VDDP, I am yet to touch CLDO_VDDP in EFI-1501. Please see my post HERE which contains my Save to USB EFI settings in a spoiler, this is my current 600% memtest run settings and should answer ANY question regarding my settings. I am using fairly relaxed timings for my memory kit (XMP is 3600, i'm using relaxed XMP sub-timings as stated a post or two earlier also linked in the same post mentioned in this paragraph)

I am guessing that the Kill_Ryzen.sh has to be run under linux (given the .sh extension? guessing... i don't use linux







) and is extreme parallel workload, which I believe causes a known errata issue of the Ryzens that doens't exist under windows?? (i think a new silicon is coming soon that fixes it? still all rumours though). If this is the case I couldn't possibly trust the Kill_Ryzen workload as the only expectation I would have is a failed test result no?


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blair*
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Upgrade to bios 1501 or 9920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chose 1501 because it specifically mentions this issue is fixed


I am on bios 1501 . Max voltage I can get is 1.417 before the 15.5 bug kicks in . So far I'm stable at 4050Mhz with 1.417 v via p state overclock. Mem is 3200 16-17-17-17-36 ( Rated 3000-15-17-17-35). Guess I should not be to greedy.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blair*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chrisyboy93*
> 
> Answears to the points.
> 
> My room Temp should be around 20-25*C Maximum 30 only. I have my computer close to the window so i cant see the room temp be the issue here. I live pretty much in the coldest country in Europe. ( Ofcourse inside we have higher temps.
> *NOTE: As i said this stupid temps bumped up after i updated to 1501 EFI. In the 1403 i had idle temps on mobo max 25*C with same settings..*
> SOC voltage i had running at auto i think
> I will try youre tips and then take screenshots instead of my results
> Never tried doing it manually, only used the D.O.C.P Standard or Auto settings for the default.
> Also make a note that when i run Aida64 or realbench computer shuts down after 5-6mins maximum, This happens even on everything at AUTO >_<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instability at stock is very odd... I think you might have a bigger hardware fault at hand here..
> 
> Maybe try re-seating everything, even CPU, re-do thermal paste (check the coverage on the IHS - Integrated Heat Spreader if you pull the Wraith off) and re-test.
> 
> Maybe try Flashback to 1403 or even give 9920 (i think that's the other one with Multiplier x15/x22 problems fixed with manual voltage set. And re-test stability at stock. You could also have some form of EFI corruption throwing this out but i highly doubt this..
> 
> Reflash 1501 again just for the sake of it?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> check this thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1635749/phoronix-segmentation-faults-on-zen-cpus-under-heavy-workloads/
> 
> and instead of HCI try stressapptest too - you may be surprised
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can pass any windows bench with [email protected] and SOC 1.1
> it will not pass stressapptest though - need to use SOC 1.15 and 14-14-14-34
> kill_ryzen will fail on both cases though
> 
> what VDDP you have? and you mean "old" VDDP or CLDO_VDDP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am using the VDDP setting under Tweakers Paradise, not the CLDO_VDDP, I am yet to touch CLDO_VDDP in EFI-1501. Please see my post HERE which contains my Save to USB EFI settings in a spoiler, this is my current 600% memtest run settings and should answer ANY question regarding my settings. I am using fairly relaxed timings for my memory kit (XMP is 3600, i'm using relaxed XMP sub-timings as stated a post or two earlier also linked in the same post mentioned in this paragraph)
> 
> 
> 
> I am guessing that the Kill_Ryzen.sh has to be run under linux (given the .sh extension? guessing... i don't use linux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and is extreme parallel workload, which I believe causes a known errata issue of the Ryzens that doens't exist under windows?? (i think a new silicon is coming soon that fixes it? still all rumours though). If this is the case I couldn't possibly trust the Kill_Ryzen workload as the only expectation I would have is a failed test result no?
Click to expand...

You would need to add Windows Linux emulation (forget the exact name) to test it on Windows. Your expectation should be that it _*might*_ segfault. We -- the customer base -- do not know the percentage of Ryzen chips that show this defect. We know that the RMA process is shipping week 1725 and later chips as replacements, but that may be only because that group is supplied with newer chips not yet in the distribution channel. The RMA process is slowed by the fact that they seem to be testing each potential replacement chip against a CPU/board/memory setup that is the same as that used by each RMA customer that demonstrated the problem.


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blair*
> 
> Please see my post HERE which contains my Save to USB EFI settings in a spoiler,


spoiler does not open









ignore - it works now


----------



## hotstocks

So about these freezes in Realbench stress test and IBT, I only use windows, but could the issues in this thread be what is causing the 3-30 second freezes in windows stress testing all cores/threads at 100%? http://www.overclock.net/t/1635749/phoronix-segmentation-faults-on-zen-cpus-under-heavy-workloads


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Living through 26k+ posts here leads me to not believe any reported temperature unless the monitoring software has taken into account the static and dynamic temperature meddling that AMD does. For example, 9920 and 1501 BIOSes may have different offsets and calibration slopes. Tdie may be valid whereas Tctl may never be valid. @Timur Born has reported a lot of information on this subject here.


Like this one:


----------



## usoldier

Hey guys on HWinfo64 what Cpu package power should i be seeing while stress testing on my 1700X @ 3950 1,387 vcore ?


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> So about these freezes in Realbench stress test and IBT, I only use windows, but could the issues in this thread be what is causing the 3-30 second freezes in windows stress testing all cores/threads at 100%? http://www.overclock.net/t/1635749/phoronix-segmentation-faults-on-zen-cpus-under-heavy-workloads


From what I understand, the segmentation faults can be eliminated by disabling op-cache control. In my testing, this has no effect on the freezes.


----------



## StuntZA

Hey guys,

So I scoured the internet for days regarding my RAM purchase for my C6H board. I eventually noticed that the RAM I was able to get locally (South Africa) namely the 32GB (4x8GB) G.Skill Trident Z [F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR] was compatible thanks to this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/16000_100#post_26107645

I'm not a massive tech guy so please pardon my noobness, but I can't get my PC to hit post when all 4 sticks are connected as my PC simply displays the "0d" Q-Code and a yellow LED. Once I remove 2 sticks it boots fine.

I'm currently on BIOS version 1201 and when I try to update my bios using the BIOS Flash button at the back of the PC, it simply flashes 3 times and then stays static









Please can someone just point out what I'm doing wrong?

Many thanks!


----------



## blair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> You would need to add Windows Linux emulation (forget the exact name) to test it on Windows. Your expectation should be that it _*might*_ segfault. We -- the customer base -- do not know the percentage of Ryzen chips that show this defect. We know that the RMA process is shipping week 1725 and later chips as replacements, but that may be only because that group is supplied with newer chips not yet in the distribution channel. The RMA process is slowed by the fact that they seem to be testing each potential replacement chip against a CPU/board/memory setup that is the same as that used by each RMA customer that demonstrated the problem.


Funny you mention that week as the replacement, I have 1724 PGT Malaysia, I guess the 1724's 'MIGHT' have some issues still but 1725 is known to remove it entirely? I purchase mine about 3 weeks ago now...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StuntZA*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> So I scoured the internet for days regarding my RAM purchase for my C6H board. I eventually noticed that the RAM I was able to get locally (South Africa) namely the 32GB (4x8GB) G.Skill Trident Z [F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR] was compatible thanks to this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/16000_100#post_26107645
> 
> I'm not a massive tech guy so please pardon my noobness, but I can't get my PC to hit post when all 4 sticks are connected as my PC simply displays the "0d" Q-Code and a yellow LED. Once I remove 2 sticks it boots fine.
> 
> I'm currently on BIOS version 1201 and when I try to update my bios using the BIOS Flash button at the back of the PC, it simply flashes 3 times and then stays static
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please can someone just point out what I'm doing wrong?
> 
> Many thanks!


Regarding the 0d, I had the same and it was 1 Module faulty, try testing each module individually to confirm POST OK on each module if you already haven't. Additionally test a single module in each slot to verify no faulty slots...

My issue was interesting though, with just the faulty module it would 0d every time, with 1 working and 1 fault (A2/B2 or A1/B1) EFI would detect 2 sticks installed, read EEPROM/SPD data OK, however only 8 of 16gb was detected/usable.

Regarding the EFI update, using Flashback you need to name the file a very specific name for it to work else it will fail. The Flashback port is meant to be used to 'downgrade' the EFI to an earlier version. Try using the Flash utility from the EFI directly and choose the file of a FAT32 formatted USB (it's got the same risk as Flashback so no reason not to use the utility). Likely hood is the update EFI to something Agesa 1.0.0.6 that your memory issue may go away.

I'm unsure if others know but can you run Taiphoon for those modules and post a screenshot? I'm curious if they are Samsung or other.. If they are Samsung B-Die I am also using 4x8G and may be able to assist..


----------



## StuntZA

Seems to be hynix, very bad clocks though lol.

When I use the EZ utility in the BIOS it says that my BIOS file is not a BIOS file. Man, I need sleep.

P.S. I shifted my RAM DIMMS around and managed to boot past the 0d error. Seeing all 32GB now. It's the small victories.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> So about these freezes in Realbench stress test and IBT, I only use windows, but could the issues in this thread be what is causing the 3-30 second freezes in windows stress testing all cores/threads at 100%? http://www.overclock.net/t/1635749/phoronix-segmentation-faults-on-zen-cpus-under-heavy-workloads


The freezes i've noticed have to do with RAM for example run IBT without using all your ram and it won't freeze. Real bench i believe stresses ram as well.


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> The freezes i've noticed have to do with RAM for example run IBT without using all your ram and it won't freeze. Real bench i believe stresses ram as well.


Try disable all monitoring program from windows start. I dont know why but they stuck SMBUS.
Reset SMbus by power off, close all monitoring aplication and services, and be free to test/stress/monitor with your aplication, Just with one.
It happens too when you try to read an spd of ram with Thaipon when youve open CAM or CORsair coooling software, can take a read from 2 secs to 200, or can read a bad spd data.
Maybe is that happend on that freezes, SMBUS is collapsed.


----------



## blair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StuntZA*
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be hynix, very bad clocks though lol.
> 
> When I use the EZ utility in the BIOS it says that my BIOS file is not a BIOS file. Man, I need sleep.
> 
> P.S. I shifted my RAM DIMMS around and managed to boot past the 0d error. Seeing all 32GB now. It's the small victories.


Nice good work on getting them all to POST









Hynix M indeed 3200Mhz, timings are crash hot but a little tweaking could have that fixed







Search this thread for posts from 'This Stilt' Hynix A-Die Safe Fast, better still try them our in the DRAM presets in the 9920/1501 C6H EFI.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blair*
> 
> Nice good work on getting them all to POST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hynix M indeed 3200Mhz, timings are crash hot but a little tweaking could have that fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search this thread for posts from 'This Stilt' Hynix A-Die Safe Fast, better still try them our in the DRAM presets in the 9920/1501 C6H EFI.


Yea, Hynix M-die is a bit problematic, I can't really get beyond 2933 with my 2x16 set of memory. 3200 rated, CL16 stuff, 16-18-18-38. At least they were cheap, especially by current prices, $178 at the time when I bought them back in February. Ah well, could be worse.


----------



## blair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Yea, Hynix M-die is a bit problematic, I can't really get beyond 2933 with my 2x16 set of memory. 3200 rated, CL16 stuff, 16-18-18-38. At least they were cheap, especially by current prices, $178 at the time when I bought them back in February. Ah well, could be worse.


Damn







very very good price though (I paid 274 for each 2x8g kit of my B-Die 3600CL16 3 weeks ago :S

So i wrote this after watching, reading, testing

https://youtu.be/vZgpHTaQ10k?t=4m

So if my understanding on this video is correct along with the experience/knowledge gained getting my 4x8G Samsung B-Die to 3466Mhz 1000%HCI Stable I think the below info could be TRUE.. at least when considering purely the VOLTAGE RANGES acceptable.

I used the above Video, and the Community Update 4 to cement a few details I think....

Can anyone make any comment on the accuracy of what I think could be good ranges (Use at own risk at this point) that are still 'safe' shown below or am I way off?

*DRAM VOLTAGE* - voltage fed to the module - base voltage 1.2-1.5v
*VDDP* - voltage used to write a memory cell with data (0.900-1.1v might be useful) (voltage sent to pins for DDR4 on Processor)
*VTTDDR* - Memory cell Termination voltage used to clear a memory of all data (1/2 DRAM voltage+0.01-0.02v) e.g (1.4/2)+0.02 = 0.72v can be beneficial. (Controls IMC?)
*CLDO_VDDP* - not to exceed 1.05v (cannot exceed VDIMM-0.1v) - Lower value helps improve stability (Sent to DDR4 Phy PINs on SoC)
*VPP/VPPM/VPP_Mem* - Determines how reliably a cell can be read 2.5-2.8volts seems common? (Auto = 2xDRAM? I want confirmation on this, no concrete yet.. maybe best to leave auto. AMD says raising can help though... maybe only with all around higher voltages to make a read, write and Clear state change more obvious to the transistor??

Base -- DRAM -- 1.40v
Read -- VPP_MEM -- Auto or maybe 2.5-2.8v
Write -- VDDP -- 1.05v - Supersceeded by CLDO_VDDP
Write New -- CLDO_VDDP -- New VDDP - Lower is better - Never above 1.05v
Clean -- VTTDDR --(1.4/2)+0.1-0.2 = 0.71-0.72v

So what voltages to use then? I think my system would be running at the below 4x8G 3466Mhz Stable, although i don't have a way to monitor all of these voltages precisely CLDO and VPP are AUto in my EFI, but I'd suspect the below values could be 'usable manual set values for my kit'

DRAM -1.400v
READ -2.800v
WRITE -1.000v
WRITEN -0.900v
CLEAN -0.720v


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StuntZA*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be hynix, very bad clocks though lol.
> 
> 
> 
> When I use the EZ utility in the BIOS it says that my BIOS file is not a BIOS file. Man, I need sleep.
> 
> P.S. I shifted my RAM DIMMS around and managed to boot past the 0d error. Seeing all 32GB now. It's the small victories.


For BIOS/UEFI upgrade/downgrade I suggest following (exactly) the directions in subsection 2.2 of the C6H User Guide supplied with the board. I would also make the BIOS file the only file on the USB memory because I've never tested the alternative.


----------



## StuntZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> For BIOS/UEFI upgrade/downgrade I suggest following (exactly) the directions in subsection 2.2 of the C6H User Guide supplied with the board. I would also make the BIOS file the only file on the USB memory because I've never tested the alternative.


Hey man,

Yeah I do exactly that. I have USB2.0 8GB flash, rename the .CAP file to C6H.CAP and shutdown. I then plug it into the BIOS USB Port on the backpanel and press the BIOS button above it on the Backpanel for a second or so. It flashes 3 times and then the light stays static, forever.


----------



## sonicdacrack

Hey Guys, just put together my New Gaming Rig and cant get My 32gig of ram to run in 3200.
My System is:
Ryzen x1700
Asus Crosshair VI Hero
Gskill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ 2x16

Can you guys give me some help to get it running properly?


----------



## Mandarb

AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHH!!

Running now on 1501, and my PC almost never boots up the first time with the memory properly trained. **** is starting to drive me insane now.

Same memory as the poster above me: Gskill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ 2x16

I was running on 80ohm on all the earlier BIOS versions, never fully realiably starting up. Memory training still is sketchy.

Tried VDPP voltages from 900-1000mV, 68, 90ohm..

Does anyone here run this memory (or RGB variant thereof) and can share settings that get them to boot reliably?


----------



## ozzyo99

Still running 1401, not a single cold boot issue, crash or instability in 2-3~ months now, whenever it was released.


----------



## 1usmus

*@Mandarb* and *@sonicdacrack*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonicdacrack*
> 
> Hey Guys, just put together my New Gaming Rig and cant get My 32gig of ram to run in 3200.
> My System is:
> Ryzen x1700
> Asus Crosshair VI Hero
> Gskill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ 2x16
> 
> Can you guys give me some help to get it running properly?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHH!!
> 
> Running now on 1501, and my PC almost never boots up the first time with the memory properly trained. **** is starting to drive me insane now.
> 
> Same memory as the poster above me: Gskill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ 2x16
> 
> I was running on 80ohm on all the earlier BIOS versions, never fully realiably starting up. Memory training still is sketchy.
> 
> Tried VDPP voltages from 900-1000mV, 68, 90ohm..
> 
> Does anyone here run this memory (or RGB variant thereof) and can share settings that get them to boot reliably?


CLDO_VDDP auto / VDDP auto / VPP auto / VTT DDR auto

vdram/vbootdram 1.375
soc 1.025
Rtt : RZQ3 / RZQ3 / RZQ1
procODT 80/68
Geardown enable 1T
cad bus 30 30 40 60


----------



## RossiOCUK

Any news on AGESA 1.0.0.7?


----------



## Laur3nTyu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StuntZA*
> 
> Hey man,
> 
> Yeah I do exactly that. I have USB2.0 8GB flash, rename the .CAP file to C6H.CAP and shutdown. I then plug it into the BIOS USB Port on the backpanel and press the BIOS button above it on the Backpanel for a second or so. It flashes 3 times and then the light stays static, forever.


I always flash it from inside UEFI BIOS and I never had any problem. Been doing it like this since always now.. flashed 5-6 versions so far and no problemo.


----------



## Mandarb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *@Mandarb* and *@sonicdacrack*
> 
> CLDO_VDDP auto / VDDP auto / VPP auto / VTT DDR auto
> 
> vdram/vbootdram 1.375
> soc 1.025
> Rtt : RZQ3 / RZQ3 / RZQ1
> procODT 80/68
> Geardown enable 1T
> cad bus 30 30 40 60


Thanks, rolled back to 1403, 80ohm still seems to be the way to go.

Haven't applied your timings yet. What are your values for trfc_1, trfc_2, 3 and 4?


----------



## StuntZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laur3nTyu*
> 
> I always flash it from inside UEFI BIOS and I never had any problem. Been doing it like this since always now.. flashed 5-6 versions so far and no problemo.


Thanks, could you give me your steps as I just get an error stating that the BIOS file is not a BIOS file


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *@Mandarb* and *@sonicdacrack*
> 
> CLDO_VDDP auto / VDDP auto / VPP auto / VTT DDR auto
> 
> vdram/vbootdram 1.375
> soc 1.025
> Rtt : RZQ3 / RZQ3 / RZQ1
> procODT 80/68
> Geardown enable 1T
> cad bus 30 30 40 60




vdram/vbootdram 1.370
soc 1.025
Rtt : Auto
procODT 80
Geardown enable 1T
cad bus Auto

CLDO_VDDP auto / VDDP auto / VPP auto / VTT DDR auto

Aida is pasted after downclock cpu but is trial, just for keep data together. Is more or less same setup, less tweaked settings.

EDIT: Wait wait wait, i found it backup, VDDP 0.855, i think is that one:

32.40.PS.ok_setting.txt 19k .txt file


BIOS 9920, now im on 1501 didint try same.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StuntZA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> For BIOS/UEFI upgrade/downgrade I suggest following (exactly) the directions in subsection 2.2 of the C6H User Guide supplied with the board. I would also make the BIOS file the only file on the USB memory because I've never tested the alternative.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey man,
> 
> Yeah I do exactly that. I have USB2.0 8GB flash, rename the .CAP file to C6H.CAP and shutdown. I then plug it into the BIOS USB Port on the backpanel and press the BIOS button above it on the Backpanel for a second or so. It flashes 3 times and then the light stays static, forever.
Click to expand...

I guess we should also be sure that the USB stick is formatted FAT, not NTFS, EXT4, or something else.


----------



## JaySNL

Anybody who can help me shed some light on what i'm doing wrong? I can't get my CMR32GX4M2C3200C16 kit to stick to 3200mhz. 2966 is fine, but anything over that is just a no-go. I've tried the various D.O.C.P options, settng timings manually, voltages at the required settings, etc, but just anything over 2966 wont do it. Running bios 1501

Thnks!


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHH!!
> 
> Running now on 1501, and my PC almost never boots up the first time with the memory properly trained. **** is starting to drive me insane now.
> 
> Same memory as the poster above me: Gskill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ 2x16
> 
> I was running on 80ohm on all the earlier BIOS versions, never fully realiably starting up. Memory training still is sketchy.
> 
> Tried VDPP voltages from 900-1000mV, 68, 90ohm..
> 
> Does anyone here run this memory (or RGB variant thereof) and can share settings that get them to boot reliably?


Short answer: Yes, but on 9920 BIOS

Longer answer: I depends on what you mean by booting up first time. My settings boot up (POST) directly when starting from a state where the power supply is switched on and the PC is nominally off. One or more LEDs will be on, such as the one in the "start" button on the motherboard. If the power supply is fully depowered so that there is no turn-on voltage supplied to the board, then when powered and then turned on, it goes through two short failed POST cycles before the successful third one. I believe that the keep-alive voltage keeps the BIOS training data available, and its lack forces new training that may take more than one try to recover to a bootable condition. Not writing all the training data to a nonvolatile memory may be a conscious design decision by AMD, although I am unclear what purpose it serves.


Spoiler: My settings at least until AGESA 1.0.0.7


----------



## herericc

Hey guys, I installed the new F5 bios for my AX370-Gaming-K7 board. Tried to use Stilt's timings for Hynix M-die ram, but unfortunately I had to clear CMOS to get back to bios. Back to running at 2933 for now.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaySNL*
> 
> Anybody who can help me shed some light on what i'm doing wrong? I can't get my CMR32GX4M2C3200C16 kit to stick to 3200mhz. 2966 is fine, but anything over that is just a no-go. I've tried the various D.O.C.P options, settng timings manually, voltages at the required settings, etc, but just anything over 2966 wont do it. Running bios 1501
> 
> Thnks!


Perhaps at 3200 you are finding a memory hole. Moving it somewhere else may require testing combinations of proc_ODT and CLDO_VDDP. The latter requires a power-down boot in order to take effect. See
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/26100_30#post_26302785


----------



## Firefreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaySNL*
> 
> Anybody who can help me shed some light on what i'm doing wrong? I can't get my CMR32GX4M2C3200C16 kit to stick to 3200mhz. 2966 is fine, but anything over that is just a no-go. I've tried the various D.O.C.P options, settng timings manually, voltages at the required settings, etc, but just anything over 2966 wont do it. Running bios 1501
> 
> Thnks!


I'm stuck at 3066 with mine no matter what I tried so I settled for 3066 and started trying to lower timings instead. Have mine completely stable at CAS 14 @3066 instead.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herericc*
> 
> Hey guys, I installed the new F5 bios for my AX370-Gaming-K7 board. Tried to use Stilt's timings for Hynix M-die ram, but unfortunately I had to clear CMOS to get back to bios. Back to running at 2933 for now.


How is this relevant in any way to this thread?


----------



## JaySNL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Perhaps at 3200 you are finding a memory hole. Moving it somewhere else may require testing combinations of proc_ODT and CLDO_VDDP. The latter requires a power-down boot in order to take effect. See
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/26100_30#post_26302785


Tried to change these settings; proc_odt wont stick when changing about 2966, same with cldo_cddp (tried 975 and 1025mv). So i guess that i'm stuck at 2966 for now..


----------



## StuntZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I guess we should also be sure that the USB stick is formatted FAT, not NTFS, EXT4, or something else.


FAT32, right? I had it formatted to that.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StuntZA*
> 
> FAT32, right? I had it formatted to that.


Correct
By the way... you was smart enough to realise that the file you downloaded from AMD was a ZIP file right?
Meaning it contains the actual bios file and you must extract the cab file before beiing able to use it.
Extract to the root of the USBstick (a FAT32 formatted one)
Rename the file if you wish
Reboot system and open up BIOS
Head over to the second last page and select the appropriate options for flashing...
Be sure to have the USB stick in the USBport at the back of your machine (labeled "BIOS")

If you do this right it should work for you as well


----------



## Chrisyboy93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blair*
> 
> Instability at stock is very odd... I think you might have a bigger hardware fault at hand here..
> 
> Maybe try re-seating everything, even CPU, re-do thermal paste (check the coverage on the IHS - Integrated Heat Spreader if you pull the Wraith off) and re-test.
> 
> Maybe try Flashback to 1403 or even give 9920 (i think that's the other one with Multiplier x15/x22 problems fixed with manual voltage set. And re-test stability at stock. You could also have some form of EFI corruption throwing this out but i highly doubt this..
> 
> Reflash 1501 again just for the sake of it?
> I am using the VDDP setting under Tweakers Paradise, not the CLDO_VDDP, I am yet to touch CLDO_VDDP in EFI-1501. Please see my post HERE which contains my Save to USB EFI settings in a spoiler, this is my current 600% memtest run settings and should answer ANY question regarding my settings. I am using fairly relaxed timings for my memory kit (XMP is 3600, i'm using relaxed XMP sub-timings as stated a post or two earlier also linked in the same post mentioned in this paragraph)
> 
> I am guessing that the Kill_Ryzen.sh has to be run under linux (given the .sh extension? guessing... i don't use linux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and is extreme parallel workload, which I believe causes a known errata issue of the Ryzens that doens't exist under windows?? (i think a new silicon is coming soon that fixes it? still all rumours though). If this is the case I couldn't possibly trust the Kill_Ryzen workload as the only expectation I would have is a failed test result no?


So i just did a flashback of my bios to 1403. and look at my temps:

idle temp


100% LOAD cinebench

This was taken at everything default without my VCORE voltage. i set it to offset at the first 0.00625

This is just so wierd right? Bios 1501 made my temps go sky high at idle.
Now all my temps in total are 10*C Lower then what i got on the latest 1501 bios.
Should i try to update to the UEFI build 9920? Or is that the same?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisyboy93*
> 
> So i just did a flashback of my bios to 1403. and look at my temps:
> 
> idle temp
> 
> 
> 100% LOAD cinebench
> 
> This was taken at everything default without my VCORE voltage. i set it to offset at the first 0.00625
> 
> This is just so wierd right? Bios 1501 made my temps go sky high at idle.
> Now all my temps in total are 10*C Lower then what i got on the latest 1501 bios.
> Should i try to update to the UEFI build 9920? Or is that the same?


1501 BIOS is broken and is an utter failure imo.

I am on 9920 BIOS myself and it the best so far. We have to wait for new BIOS with Agesa 7 in order to fix this mess i am afraid.


----------



## Chrisyboy93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 1501 BIOS is broken and is an utter failure imo.
> 
> I am on 9920 BIOS myself and it the best so far. We have to wait for new BIOS with Agesa 7 in order to fix this mess i am afraid.


Can i safely update to 9920? Or does that one have the same issues?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisyboy93*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So i just did a flashback of my bios to 1403. and look at my temps:
> 
> idle temp
> 
> 
> 100% LOAD cinebench
> 
> This was taken at everything default without my VCORE voltage. i set it to offset at the first 0.00625
> 
> 
> 
> This is just so wierd right? Bios 1501 made my temps go sky high at idle.
> Now all my temps in total are 10*C Lower then what i got on the latest 1501 bios.
> Should i try to update to the UEFI build 9920? Or is that the same?


Sense MI Skew in 1501 is disabled by default
Sense MI Skew in 1403 is enabled by default

This has been discussed over and over and over and over in this thread. 10C is not sky high. If you need to have the same wrong temp readings as in 1403 then enable Sense MI Skew in 1501, and you will have the same messed up and unrealistic temperatures.

This subject and some other subjects are becoming very annoying when they are repeated over and over because some of you don't bother to search the thread for answers.


----------



## Chrisyboy93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Sense MI Skew in 1501 is disabled by default
> Sense MI Skew in 1403 is enabled by default
> 
> This has been discussed over and over and over and over in this thread. 10C is not sky high. If you need to have the same wrong temp readings as in 1403 then enable Sense MI Skew in 1501, and you will have the same messed up and unrealistic temperatures.
> 
> This subject and some other subjects are becoming very annoying when they are repeated over and over because some of you don't bother to search the thread for answers.


So 45-50 idle temp is normal you think? My temp is at around 30s now in idle.
And not everyone search 30000 comments for something they dont know about. I am new to this stuff searching for help like all others. No need to be rude.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisyboy93*
> 
> So 45-50 idle temp is normal you think? And not everyone search 30000 comments for something they dont know about. I am new to this stuff searching for help like all others. No need to be rude.


You are not using P-stats, means the CPU runs at the highest clock all the time, which in turn will register a higher messed up temperature reading. And NO, all the temperature readings are wrong in my opinion except the CPU Socket temperature reading which seems to be the most realistic temperature on this motherboard.
I'm not being rude, but there is a "Search" option in every thread, it can be used.


----------



## Chrisyboy93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> You are not using P-stats, means the CPU runs at the highest clock all the time, which in turn will register a higher messed up temperature reading. And NO, all the temperature readings are wrong in my opinion except the CPU Socket temperature reading which seems to be the most realistic temperature on this motherboard.
> I'm not being rude, but there is a "Search" option in every thread, it can be used.


I know there is a search opinion, but not everyone know what to search for.
All i am trying is to get a stable overclock at 3.7 Ghz.

I had the same high temps even with everything on Auto. So yeah, should be same as a P-state overclock.
cant just be a Skew setting messing around :/


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Sense MI Skew in 1501 is disabled by default
> Sense MI Skew in 1403 is enabled by default
> 
> This has been discussed over and over and over and over in this thread. 10C is not sky high. If you need to have the same wrong temp readings as in 1403 then enable Sense MI Skew in 1501, and you will have the same messed up and unrealistic temperatures.
> 
> This subject and some other subjects are becoming very annoying when they are repeated over and over because some of you don't bother to search the thread for answers.


No need to get snarky dude, that's uncalled for..

If you don't want to answer than don't, others will.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisyboy93*
> 
> Can i safely update to 9920? Or does that one have the same issues?


1501 has many issues which is a lot of users revered back to 9920.

Just download the 9920 BIOS and put it on an USB stick and flash via BIOS flashback option in BIOS itself and you are good to go. Do you know how to flash via USB?


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHH!!
> 
> Running now on 1501, and my PC almost never boots up the first time with the memory properly trained. **** is starting to drive me insane now.
> 
> Same memory as the poster above me: Gskill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ 2x16
> 
> I was running on 80ohm on all the earlier BIOS versions, never fully realiably starting up. Memory training still is sketchy.
> 
> Tried VDPP voltages from 900-1000mV, 68, 90ohm..
> 
> Does anyone here run this memory (or RGB variant thereof) and can share settings that get them to boot reliably?


Increa a bit DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA/CHB. Default is 0.5.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisyboy93*
> 
> I know there is a search opinion, but not everyone know what to search for.
> All i am trying is to get a stable overclock at 3.7 Ghz.
> 
> I had the same high temps even with everything on Auto. So yeah, should be same as a P-state overclock.
> cant just be a Skew setting messing around :/


There is a work around for the Sense MI Skew, but I don't know if it will work for you when not using P-stats.

Set Sense MI Skew to disabled and change *T Offset* to 38 (an option above Sense MI Skew under Tweakers Paradise menu).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 1501 has many issues which is a lot of users revered back to 9920.
> 
> Just download the 9920 BIOS and put it on an USB stick and flash via BIOS flashback option in BIOS itself and you are good to go. Do you know how to flash via USB?


Which issues are there with 1501?


----------



## Chrisyboy93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 1501 has many issues which is a lot of users revered back to 9920.
> 
> Just download the 9920 BIOS and put it on an USB stick and flash via BIOS flashback option in BIOS itself and you are good to go. Do you know how to flash via USB?


Yes, i only flash bios with USB.

I used the bios flashback methode to revert to 1403. (The bios USB on the MOBO)
So i can just go ahead and update to 9920 in bios without any issues?


----------



## Timur Born

Disable Sense MI Skew or at least change its value to below 268, else you endanger your CPU (thermal shutdown gets disabled).


----------



## simi_id

Hello,

I have C6H with 1501 bios and the memory is
GSkill F4-3600C17D-32GTZR CL17-19-19-39 1.35V
32GB (2x16GB Samsung 2 ranks, 16 banks) 3600Mhz

1. If I set in bios Dram Frequency to 3600Mhz and leave everything else on Auto, it doesn't want to work.
The only maximum value which works is 2933Mhz.
What shall I do to have the memory work at 3600 Mhz ?

I also tried DOCP and dram profiles without any success.

2. Is it xmp settings on asrock or a-xmp better than DOCP? Xmp is the original feature and DOCP are translated and changed settings ?

3. Also can someone explain what each number in CL17-19-19-39 means, I mean what is the first 19 and the second, Ras, Cas, Trp, etc ? Where shall I place those manually, what is the coresponding name for each number in part ?

4. Also why the 16gbkit 2x8gb of the same ram (F4-3600C16D-16GTZR) have tighter timings 16-16-16 compared to mine 17-19-19 ?

5. What is all the fuss about hynyx vs samsung ?

6. Why ram speeds jump in 133mhz multiplier and not 100mhz ? 3733 2933 and not 3700 2900

7. Is it possible on C6H to select cpu configuration 3+3 or 4+0 as on asrock boards ?

Thanks


----------



## StuntZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Correct
> By the way... you was smart enough to realise that the file you downloaded from AMD was a ZIP file right?
> Meaning it contains the actual bios file and you must extract the cab file before beiing able to use it.
> Extract to the root of the USBstick (a FAT32 formatted one)
> Rename the file if you wish
> Reboot system and open up BIOS
> Head over to the second last page and select the appropriate options for flashing...
> Be sure to have the USB stick in the USBport at the back of your machine (labeled "BIOS")
> 
> If you do this right it should work for you as well


Correct. Man, doesn;t matter which BIOS I use. I extract the CAP file in the ZIP and rename it to C6H.CAP and place it on a FAT32 USB. When I use the EZ Flash utility in the BIOS it tells me that "The file is not a proper BIOS", if I flash from backpanel, light goes static and nothing happens.

Does it matter that I have the Crosshair VI Hero WI-FI AC?


----------



## 1usmus

*Dual Rank 3333 HCI 1000%*



Spoiler: HCI









Spoiler: AIDA







DOCP
Rtt: disable / rzq3 / rzq1
procODT 80
vdram/vbootram 1.38
*another settings AUTO*


----------



## Jesaul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaiKamalDoss*
> 
> 2x8GB single rank Kit I assume ??
> 
> @harrysun
> 
> Shipping arrived with additional F4-3200C14D-32GTZ kit...
> 
> Now I have 64GB of F4-3200C14D
> 
> I had to reset bios to default as it wont boot with your nor my settings anything above 2800mhz...
> 
> I ended up resetting bios to default and started from scratch and did the basic config that you posted for voltage which allows me to use ProcODT_SM [60 ohm] instead of ProcODT_SM [96 ohm] and enabled CPU loadline calib to 1... it booted up nicely with 3200mhz ok ok timing...
> 
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
> VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign [-]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Offset [0.10000]
> DRAM Voltage [1.35000]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.37500]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
> Trc_SM [48]
> TrrdS_SM [4]
> TrrdL_SM [6]
> RttNom [RZQ/3]
> RttWr [RZQ/3]
> RttPark [RZQ/1]


SaiKamalDoss"
Thank you very much! Works like a charm finally at 3200!


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StuntZA*
> 
> Correct. Man, doesn;t matter which BIOS I use. I extract the CAP file in the ZIP and rename it to C6H.CAP and place it on a FAT32 USB. When I use the EZ Flash utility in the BIOS it tells me that "The file is not a proper BIOS", if I flash from backpanel, light goes static and nothing happens.
> 
> Does it matter that I have the Crosshair VI Hero WI-FI AC?


Did you try clearing CMOS and/or setting bios to default values?
This can help when the board fails to accept a biosflash
If not succesfull i'd suggest to try doing the failsafe bios thingy or CrashFree BIOS i think it's called (read manual for the procedure) and then take it from there


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StuntZA*
> 
> Correct. Man, doesn;t matter which BIOS I use. I extract the CAP file in the ZIP and rename it to C6H.CAP and place it on a FAT32 USB. When I use the EZ Flash utility in the BIOS it tells me that "The file is not a proper BIOS", if I flash from backpanel, light goes static and nothing happens.
> 
> Does it matter that I have the Crosshair VI Hero WI-FI AC?


Use BIOS that are released for your motherboard.
You can only flash newer BIOS on top of an old BIOS using EZ Flash, and use Flashback if you need to flash older BIOS on top of newer BIOS. Again, only use BIOS that are released for you motherboard.


----------



## StuntZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Did you try clearing CMOS and/or setting bios to default values?
> This can help when the board fails to accept a biosflash
> If not succesfull i'd suggest to try doing the failsafe bios thingy or CrashFree BIOS i think it's called (read manual for the procedure) and then take it from there


I figured it out!

If you're using the Crosshair VI Hero (*WI-FI AC*) variant of the board, you *MUST NOT* change the BIOS filename to C6H.CAP (even though the manual says so). Just leave it as is, e.g. *ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-1501.CAP*. The BIOS update will then run without issue using either the EZ Flash BIOS Utility or the Back Panel BIOS method.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaySNL*
> 
> I figured it out!
> 
> If you're using the Crosshair VI Hero (*WI-FI AC*) variant of the board, you *MUST NOT* change the BIOS filename to C6H.CAP (even though the manual says so). Just leave it as is, e.g. *ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-1501.CAP*. The BIOS update will then run without issue using either the EZ Flash BIOS Utility or the Back Panel BIOS method.


WOW!!!! Nice discovery. And nice of Asus to leave us non wi-fi board users with the inconvenience of having a dozen bios files all the same name (in separate directories and USB sticks).


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> There is a work around for the Sense MI Skew, but I don't know if it will work for you when not using P-stats.
> 
> Set Sense MI Skew to disabled and change *T Offset* to 38 (an option above Sense MI Skew under Tweakers Paradise menu).
> Which issues are there with 1501?


Read though this thread, its very annoying to point out the obvious


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisyboy93*
> 
> Yes, i only flash bios with USB.
> 
> I used the bios flashback methode to revert to 1403. (The bios USB on the MOBO)
> So i can just go ahead and update to 9920 in bios without any issues?


Alright then. Yes you can safely do that. I do want to point out that you will loose all your overclock settings and saved profiles but i guess you already knew that.

Good luck and if you have any questions feel free to ask here


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Read though this thread, its very annoying to point out the obvious


You are right. Blaming the BIOS is much easier than blaming the man behind the keyboard who does not know how to tune the motherboard for his hardware. So I guess "BIOS 1501" has issues as you say.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> You are right. Blaming the BIOS is much easier than blaming the man behind the keyboard who does not know how to tune the motherboard for his hardware. So I guess "BIOS 1501" has issues as you say.


Dude, you better tone it down a bit.. your attitude is rather offensive and foolish..

If you bothered reading through this thread you would noticed that my issues and others issues have nothing to do with "tuning motherboard to hardware".

But yeah, its easy to blame the BIOS indeed but that is way out of context here. The issues i have among others ARE BIOS related..


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Dude, you better tone it down a bit.. your attitude is rather offensive and foolish..
> 
> If you bothered reading through this thread you would noticed that my issues and others issues have nothing to do with "tuning motherboard to hardware".
> 
> But yeah, its easy to blame the BIOS indeed but that is way out of context here. The issues i have among others ARE BIOS related..


I'm not bothered by your offensive and foolish replays...dude.

I read every post every day before you have bought your C6H, so you are not telling me something that I don't know, and I know BIOS 1501 is fine if you know how to tune the settings.
I wish you good luck with the new BIOS when it's released, and hope it fixes your issues.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I'm not bothered by your offensive and foolish replays...dude.
> 
> I read every post every day before you have bought your C6H, so you are not telling me something that I don't know, and I know BIOS 1501 is fine if you know how to tune the settings.
> I wish you good luck with the new BIOS when it's released, and hope it fixes your issues.


Offensive replies..? Do you even read your own posts before you reply?

If BIOS 1501 is "fine" as you stated, than why are the issues resolved in BIOS 9920 at the same settings...? Why are my fan headers on the motherboard go nuts on 1501 and are much better at 9920 BIOS at the same settings...? As a matter a fact, the fan header issues started after i flashed BIOS 1501... at the same settings..

I am sorry dude, but if you read though EVERY post in this thread, you should know better..

So if you have no positive feed back on helping people i would ask you to keep your snarky and offensive comments to your self..


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Offensive replies..? Do you even read your own posts before you reply?
> 
> If BIOS 1501 is "fine" as you stated, than why are the issues resolved in BIOS 9920 at the same settings...? Why are my fan headers on the motherboard go nuts on 1501 and are much better at 9920 BIOS at the same settings...? *As a matter a fact, the fan header issues started after i flashed BIOS 1501... at the same settings..*
> 
> I am sorry dude, but if you read though EVERY post in this thread, you should know better..
> 
> So if you have no positive feed back on helping people i would ask you to keep your snarky and offensive comments to your self..


Yes I read every post, now you know.
Your fans issues was way before BIOS 1501, BIOS 1501 was released 7/28/2017: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/24680#post_26252448

Your complains about the fan issues, just to name a few:
23/7/2017: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/24050#post_26241647
24/7/2017: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/24120#post_26242656
26/7/2017: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/24480#post_26247202

I'm not going to replay to your posts anymore. All of the "BIOS 1501" issues claims boils down to you having issues with the fans in your PC. Good luck.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Yes I read every post, now you know.
> Your fans issues was way before BIOS 1501, BIOS 1501 was released 7/28/2017: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/24680#post_26252448
> 
> Your complains about the fan issues, just to name a few:
> 23/7/2017: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/24050#post_26241647
> 24/7/2017: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/24120#post_26242656
> 26/7/2017: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/24480#post_26247202
> 
> I'm not going to replay to your posts anymore. All of the "BIOS 1501" issues claims boils down to you having issues with the fans in your PC. Good luck.


So after i called you out on your schmuck tone you can reply to my fan issues... Okay wiseguy, if you are so knowledgeable, what could be the problem according to you? I ruled out Windows as it happens in BIOS as well so it must be BIOS related or motherboard fan header issues.. fans don't ramp up on themselves..


----------



## dorbot

Lol.

I'll just get some popcorn.


----------



## usoldier

So yeah all this lack of info from Asus is it because it is vacations time or they just dont care about this motherboard anymore?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Lol.
> I'll just get some popcorn.


As funny and amusing it is for you, encouraging members not use the most stable BIOS made for this motherboard, BIOS 1501, based on a claim that the BIOS has "many issues", turned out to be fans issue, that is followed by a lie saying it began with BIOS 1501, only to find out it has been an issue before that. The smart guy then asks me for help only to write back that my suggestion as a solution does not work. I did never refuse to help anyone, but I will not be helping this guy, even if I had the solution for his problem, because if he can lie once then he can lie again.

This is first class amusement that can't be found anywhere else, and I'm glad that you find it funny.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> So yeah all this lack of info from Asus is it because it is vacations time or they just dont care about this motherboard anymore?


Elmor said that he was going to be on vacation through the end of this month(August).


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> As funny and amusing it is for you, encouraging members not use the most stable BIOS made for this motherboard, BIOS 1501, based on a claim that the BIOS has "many issues", 1: *turned out to be fans* issue, 2: *that is followed by a lie saying it began with BIOS 1501*, only to find out it has been an issue before that. 3: *The smart guy then asks me for help only to write back that my suggestion as a solution does not work.* 4: *I did never refuse to help anyone, but I will not be helping this guy, even if I had the solution for his problem, because if he can lie once then he can lie again.
> *
> This is first class amusement that can't be found anywhere else, and I'm glad that you find it funny.


1: That was only one of my issues i had with BIOS 1501 yes.

2: I made an mistake yes, i thought it began with BIOS 1501 but it isn't. That doesn't make me a liar.. People make mistakes don't they..?

3: I did not ask you for help or assistance but as you seem to be mister know it all, i asked you what the problem with my fans could be.. And since you didn't answer i assume you don't know the answer as well and just want to troll or argue..

4: Yet again assumptions.. I did not lie but made an MISTAKE which is rather different than simply lying.. I do not appreciate you calling me a liar simply because of the fact that you apparently don't know the difference between mistake and a lie...

If you have no further contribution to the issues at hand other than trolling or pointing people at their mistakes in an disgusting manner, i would ask you to stop replying to my posts. Thank you.


----------



## ItsMB

Can i increase performance of GPU tuning properly PCI? How can i measure it?, same with nvme?
I noticed last days,maybe is stupid, but, tight latency stable ram doesnt like hyperthreading at least on windows, did you find something like that? one day i wrote on timings 14, 14, 14, 34, 48, Auto (missing one timing 14) and not 14, 14, 14, 14, 34, 48, and worked smoother. (meaning changed one 14 for a 34, LOL.
Can i make 4+0 smt on? It has to work smooth.
Why my gpu doesnt like hyperthreading too? Is like cpu bottleceks GPU when smt ON, with same GPU usage 90 smton 90 smtoff.
Does HThreading having issues on ryzen to manage huge workloads from SB????
Is only an schedule issue?, did you notice it? Is like when ram more than 6 gb use, gpu 5gb and nvme 20 percent same time on SMT works bad as hell.
Tried hpets, ocs, tons ram settings, stable tests, etc......, all ok, but SMT is not smooth.
What is that the SIO clock exactly does?

1501 now, offset +0.025 3.9, 32C14 stable both. Card is a 1080ti without OC and drive is NVME 960 evo. Driver are ok on all cases 90 times rechecked, windows reinstalled clean too, etc...., through rs1 to rs2, etc... Dont have freezes and latency problems. Just noticing hyperthreading works bad on high load demand.

I think if windows dont fix scheduling for hyperthreading at these days, is cause ryzen has a big problem that cant be fixed, i mean, Why on earth asus refuse to make more bios until agesa 1007 if amd didint talk about that agesa for these days. Think ryzen has a problem.


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> As funny and amusing it is for you, encouraging members not use the most stable BIOS made for this motherboard, BIOS 1501, based on a claim that the BIOS has "many issues", 1: *turned out to be fans* issue, 2: *that is followed by a lie saying it began with BIOS 1501*, only to find out it has been an issue before that. 3: *The smart guy then asks me for help only to write back that my suggestion as a solution does not work.* 4: *I did never refuse to help anyone, but I will not be helping this guy, even if I had the solution for his problem, because if he can lie once then he can lie again.
> *
> This is first class amusement that can't be found anywhere else, and I'm glad that you find it funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 1: That was only one of my issues i had with BIOS 1501 yes.
> 
> 2: I made an mistake yes, i thought it began with BIOS 1501 but it isn't. That doesn't make me a liar.. People make mistakes don't they..?
> 
> 3: I did not ask you for help or assistance but as you seem to be mister know it all, i asked you what the problem with my fans could be.. And since you didn't answer i assume you don't know the answer as well and just want to troll or argue..
> 
> 4: Yet again assumptions.. I did not lie but made an MISTAKE which is rather different than simply lying.. I do not appreciate you calling me a liar simply because of the fact that you apparently don't know the difference between mistake and a lie...
> 
> If you have no further contribution to the issues at hand other than trolling or pointing people at their mistakes in an disgusting manner, i would ask you to stop replying to my posts. Thank you.
Click to expand...

To assume that you are lying is not the most polite thing to do. Then again it's difficult to discern wether a statement is a deliberate deception to push an agenda or a mere mistake - especially when this mistake is made repeatedly.

Give Ramad some slack. His experiments and findings with the RTT resistances have helped a lot of dual rank users push their RAM into territories which were unthinkable before. And his dedication to the community is without question.

I suggest the two of you bypass your brainstem and let reason rule over emotion again. This thread is cluttered enough. No need to further fill it with useless fighting.


----------



## StuntZA

Hey guys,

Sorry to be anal, but I've just read like 70 pages and my eyes can't even focus lol!

So C6H Wi-Fi running BIOS 1501here, with a 1700X and F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR (G.Skill Trident Z 3200MHz 4x8GB DDR4). My Memory clocks are 1066 if I recall and I would be so happy to just get them to at least 2400. I am a tweak noob and the BIOS terrifies me.

Would someone please be my Mentor or more than likely just point me in the right direction? Many thanks! I'm scared I break something and the influx of information is frying my brain.


----------



## simi_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StuntZA*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Sorry to be anal, but I've just read like 70 pages and my eyes can't even focus lol!
> 
> So C6H Wi-Fi running BIOS 1501here, with a 1700X and F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR (G.Skill Trident Z 3200MHz 4x8GB DDR4). My Memory clocks are 1066 if I recall and I would be so happy to just get them to at least 2400. I am a tweak noob and the BIOS terrifies me.
> 
> Would someone please be my Mentor or more than likely just point me in the right direction? Many thanks! I'm scared I break something and the influx of information is frying my brain.


Boot into bios, load default stats, select dram frequency 3200mhz, go to dram advanced option and select procODT 80 ohm. Save and restart.


----------



## SaiKamalDoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *Dual Rank 3333 HCI 1000%*
> 
> So it's 100% stable at 3333mhz now Haan.. you are the man ?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HCI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: AIDA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOCP
> Rtt: disable / rzq3 / rzq1
> procODT 80
> vdram/vbootram 1.38
> *another settings AUTO*


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaiKamalDoss*


I think to improve the result need to change VTT DDR , Vram to 1.385 + tRC 54, but there is very little time for testing...











Spoiler: settings



[2017/08/30 21:32:00]
Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P. Standard]
D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3000 14-14-14-34-1.35V]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [39.00]
Performance Bias [None]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3333MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
- CPU Core Voltage Override [1.36875]
CPU SOC Voltage [Auto]
DRAM Voltage [1.38000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [2]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
Trc_SM [42]
TrrdS_SM [7]
TrrdL_SM [9]
Tfaw_SM [35]
TwtrS_SM [4]
TwtrL_SM [13]
Twr_SM [26]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [2]
TwrwrScl_SM [2]
Trfc_SM [312]
Trfc2_SM [Auto]
Trfc4_SM [Auto]
Tcwl_SM [14]
Trtp_SM [13]
Trdwr_SM [7]
Twrrd_SM [3]
TwrwrSc_SM [1]
TwrwrSd_SM [7]
TwrwrDd_SM [7]
TrdrdSc_SM [1]
TrdrdSd_SM [5]
TrdrdDd_SM [5]
Tcke_SM [9]
ProcODT_SM [80 ohm]
Cmd2T [Auto]
Gear Down Mode [Auto]
Power Down Enable [Auto]
RttNom [Rtt_Nom Disable]
RttWr [RZQ/3]
RttPark [RZQ/1]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [Auto]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
CPU Current Capability [130%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
CPU Voltage Frequency [400]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Extreme]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
VDDSOC Current Capability [120%]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Current Capability [120%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.38000]
Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Enabled]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [WDC WD30EFRX-68EUZN0]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
Generic USB Flash Disk 0.00 [Auto]
Generic-SD/MMC/MS/MSPRO 1.00 [Auto]
USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Auto]
USB3_6 [Auto]
USB3_7 [Auto]
USB3_8 [Auto]
USB3_9 [Auto]
USB3_10 [Auto]
USB2_11 [Auto]
USB2_12 [Auto]
USB2_13 [Auto]
USB2_14 [Auto]
USB_15 [Auto]
USB_16 [Auto]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [Disabled]
W_PUMP+ Control [Auto]
Water Pump Upper Temperature [70]
Water Pump Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Water Pump Middle Temperature [45]
Water Pump Middle. Duty Cycle(%) [100]
Water Pump Lower Temperature [40]
Water Pump Min. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
IOMMU [Auto]
Remote Display Feature [Auto]
Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
POST Report [1 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name []
Save to Profile [1]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


----------



## StuntZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simi_id*
> 
> Boot into bios, load default stats, select dram frequency 3200mhz, go to dram advanced option and select procODT 80 ohm. Save and restart.


Thank you!

So not sure if it worked, but I changed the Frequency to DDR4-3200MHz and the procODT-SM to 80 Ohm, here are my results:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## simi_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StuntZA*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> So not sure if it worked, but I changed the Frequency to DDR4-3200MHz and the procODT-SM to 80 Ohm, here are my results:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nope, it's not working ... multiply x 2 Dram Frequency from CPU-Z to find out the frequency of your dram. It's 1064x2=2128 (2133)
Try to lower from 3200 to 3000 (2933Mhz) in bios.

Are you on latest bios 1501 ? Or any bios with agesa 1.0.0.6 ?


----------



## hurricane28

Just a quick question to the CH6 owners. Are there people in here that use Logitech Gaming software and have Logitech ARX controle installed on their smartphone or tablet and monitor their system? I ask because i no longer get temp reading of my CPU and this started after i upgraded to my ryzen system. Everything on FX was working fine.


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I think to improve the result need to change VTT DDR , Vram to 1.385 + tRC 54, but there is very little time for testing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: settings
> 
> 
> 
> [2017/08/30 21:32:00]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P. Standard]
> D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3000 14-14-14-34-1.35V]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [39.00]
> Performance Bias [None]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3333MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
> - CPU Core Voltage Override [1.36875]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM Voltage [1.38000]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [2]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
> Trc_SM [42]
> TrrdS_SM [7]
> TrrdL_SM [9]
> Tfaw_SM [35]
> TwtrS_SM [4]
> TwtrL_SM [13]
> Twr_SM [26]
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [2]
> TwrwrScl_SM [2]
> Trfc_SM [312]
> Trfc2_SM [Auto]
> Trfc4_SM [Auto]
> Tcwl_SM [14]
> Trtp_SM [13]
> Trdwr_SM [7]
> Twrrd_SM [3]
> TwrwrSc_SM [1]
> TwrwrSd_SM [7]
> TwrwrDd_SM [7]
> TrdrdSc_SM [1]
> TrdrdSd_SM [5]
> TrdrdDd_SM [5]
> Tcke_SM [9]
> ProcODT_SM [80 ohm]
> Cmd2T [Auto]
> Gear Down Mode [Auto]
> Power Down Enable [Auto]
> RttNom [Rtt_Nom Disable]
> RttWr [RZQ/3]
> RttPark [RZQ/1]
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [Auto]
> VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [Auto]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Auto]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
> CPU Current Capability [130%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> CPU Voltage Frequency [400]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [120%]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Current Capability [120%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.38000]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Enabled]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Enabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
> In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [WDC WD30EFRX-68EUZN0]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> Generic USB Flash Disk 0.00 [Auto]
> Generic-SD/MMC/MS/MSPRO 1.00 [Auto]
> USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Auto]
> USB3_6 [Auto]
> USB3_7 [Auto]
> USB3_8 [Auto]
> USB3_9 [Auto]
> USB3_10 [Auto]
> USB2_11 [Auto]
> USB2_12 [Auto]
> USB2_13 [Auto]
> USB2_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> USB_16 [Auto]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Disabled]
> W_PUMP+ Control [Auto]
> Water Pump Upper Temperature [70]
> Water Pump Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> Water Pump Middle Temperature [45]
> Water Pump Middle. Duty Cycle(%) [100]
> Water Pump Lower Temperature [40]
> Water Pump Min. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> IOMMU [Auto]
> Remote Display Feature [Auto]
> Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
> POST Report [1 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [1]
> Profile Name []
> Save to Profile [1]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


Still so good score for dual rank







How much did u pay?


----------



## XEKong

Has anymore investigation taken place on if Windows 10 Creators edition was causing problems?


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My settings at least until AGESA 1.0.0.7


I see opcache disabled so you are the "lucky" linux user too








Are you going to do RMA soon or waiting for hypothetical AGESA 1007 that may fix something?


----------



## Ramad

To members with dual rank SAMSUNG E-die RAM : Try the following settings, if you want, and see if your systems gain better responsiveness.

CAD Setup: 20 - 30 (or *36) - 20 (*depends on your CPU)
CAD resistance:20 - 20 - 30 - 20

DRAM Tune (R1-R4): 70

On further testings, I found CAD driver setup signal for ODT is weaker than CMD and CKE signals, so try using a little higher values for ODT driver setup than you normally do. I think +4 or +6 above the value you are using is sufficient. These settings are for E-die RAM, may or may not work for other dies.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My settings at least until AGESA 1.0.0.7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see opcache disabled so you are the "lucky" linux user too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to do RMA soon or waiting for hypothetical AGESA 1007 that may fix something?
Click to expand...

Due to other life factors (social event instigated by my wife), I moved my HTPC from the area I was testing it in to its allocated location to feed a TV. This means, among other things, that my access for testing is circumscribed and will be for a month. (I did prove I could get it to work with the TV, mostly, and that the RF keyboard and mouse can be received through an interior wall.) I expect to eventually RMA the chip, but I don't want to do it while everyone is piling on AMD. In any case, this PC is unlikely to be doing any gcc compilations while feeding videos or youtube to the TV. I don't really need to keep opcache disabled at present; that is just inertia on my part. In summary, for a while I will be a quasi bystander here keeping up with the good fight (and maybe with an occasional unnecessary fight).


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Just a quick question to the CH6 owners. Are there people in here that use Logitech Gaming software and have Logitech ARX controle installed on their smartphone or tablet and monitor their system? I ask because i no longer get temp reading of my CPU and this started after i upgraded to my ryzen system. Everything on FX was working fine.


Does this Logitech software run on Linux? Linux kernels still lack the needed parameters for lmsensors to report the data fed to the super I/O chip (8665 on C6H). It is unclear to me whether the chip supplier or Asus or AMD is keeping the information a galactic secret, but a lot of inconvenience is the result (that is, inconvenience for the fraction of Linux users within the fraction of C6H users within the fraction of Ryzen users).


----------



## SaiKamalDoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I think to improve the result need to change VTT DDR , Vram to 1.385 + tRC 54, but there is very little time for testing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: settings
> 
> 
> 
> [2017/08/30 21:32:00]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P. Standard]
> D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3000 14-14-14-34-1.35V]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [39.00]
> Performance Bias [None]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3333MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
> - CPU Core Voltage Override [1.36875]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM Voltage [1.38000]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [2]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
> Trc_SM [42]
> TrrdS_SM [7]
> TrrdL_SM [9]
> Tfaw_SM [35]
> TwtrS_SM [4]
> TwtrL_SM [13]
> Twr_SM [26]
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [2]
> TwrwrScl_SM [2]
> Trfc_SM [312]
> Trfc2_SM [Auto]
> Trfc4_SM [Auto]
> Tcwl_SM [14]
> Trtp_SM [13]
> Trdwr_SM [7]
> Twrrd_SM [3]
> TwrwrSc_SM [1]
> TwrwrSd_SM [7]
> TwrwrDd_SM [7]
> TrdrdSc_SM [1]
> TrdrdSd_SM [5]
> TrdrdDd_SM [5]
> Tcke_SM [9]
> ProcODT_SM [80 ohm]
> Cmd2T [Auto]
> Gear Down Mode [Auto]
> Power Down Enable [Auto]
> RttNom [Rtt_Nom Disable]
> RttWr [RZQ/3]
> RttPark [RZQ/1]
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [Auto]
> VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [Auto]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Auto]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
> CPU Current Capability [130%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> CPU Voltage Frequency [400]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [120%]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Current Capability [120%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.38000]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Enabled]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Enabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
> In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [WDC WD30EFRX-68EUZN0]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> Generic USB Flash Disk 0.00 [Auto]
> Generic-SD/MMC/MS/MSPRO 1.00 [Auto]
> USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Auto]
> USB3_6 [Auto]
> USB3_7 [Auto]
> USB3_8 [Auto]
> USB3_9 [Auto]
> USB3_10 [Auto]
> USB2_11 [Auto]
> USB2_12 [Auto]
> USB2_13 [Auto]
> USB2_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> USB_16 [Auto]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Disabled]
> W_PUMP+ Control [Auto]
> Water Pump Upper Temperature [70]
> Water Pump Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> Water Pump Middle Temperature [45]
> Water Pump Middle. Duty Cycle(%) [100]
> Water Pump Lower Temperature [40]
> Water Pump Min. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> IOMMU [Auto]
> Remote Display Feature [Auto]
> Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
> POST Report [1 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [1]
> Profile Name []
> Save to Profile [1]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


Thank you, I will try this setting on my setup.. I hope this works on 1401. I reverted back as I started getting black screen issues all of a sudden.. that too after upgrading GPU to vega 64.


----------



## dorbot

Roll on the next AGESA.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Any News of AGESA 1.0.0.7 or 1.0.0.8 ? last digit states for month IMO


----------



## CCoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> Any News of AGESA 1.0.0.7 or 1.0.0.8 ? last digit states for month IMO


----------



## bennycooly

So I just finished my new build with the C6H (WIFI-AC) and Ryzen 1800X. I did have a question regarding the Q-Fan control in the BIOS: is the CPU temperature based on the TCTL temp? I had first installed AI Suite III and used the Fan Xpert utility to set my max temp to 70 for 60% (PWM) since I have the Noctua NF-F12 iPPC-3000 fans and 3000RPM is way too noisy for me. The configuration worked, as the fans would never go to 100% from 60% unless the temps reached 70, which it never did. However, I just uninstalled the AI Suite since I've found every other utility to be of no use and set the exact same fan curve in the BIOS (F6 Q-Fan Configuration), but now it seems that the fans are spinning up to 100% at 50 degrees. Is this normal?


----------



## SaiKamalDoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> To members with dual rank SAMSUNG E-die RAM : Try the following settings, if you want, and see if your systems gain better responsiveness.
> 
> CAD Setup: 20 - 30 (or *36) - 20 (*depends on your CPU)
> CAD resistance:20 - 20 - 30 - 20
> 
> DRAM Tune (R1-R4): 70
> 
> On further testings, I found CAD driver setup signal for ODT is weaker than CMD and CKE signals, so try using a little higher values for ODT driver setup than you normally do. I think +4 or +6 above the value you are using is sufficient. These settings are for E-die RAM, may or may not work for other dies.


Adding screenshots and in simple terms would help lot of people who have no clue of what you are taking about... eg: me... lol

I have F4-3200C14-32GTZ 64GB and would love to try out what ever you are saying..


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Does this Logitech software run on Linux? Linux kernels still lack the needed parameters for lmsensors to report the data fed to the super I/O chip (8665 on C6H). It is unclear to me whether the chip supplier or Asus or AMD is keeping the information a galactic secret, but a lot of inconvenience is the result (that is, inconvenience for the fraction of Linux users within the fraction of C6H users within the fraction of Ryzen users).


No i am on Windows 10 with latest updates. I Am in contact with Logitech and they are looking in to this.


----------



## GalaxyDrifter

Q-Fan Question:

Is there a way to set one of the chassis fans to be controlled by the GPU temp.?


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GalaxyDrifter*
> 
> Q-Fan Question:
> 
> Is there a way to set one of the chassis fans to be controlled by the GPU temp.?


No


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Linux kernels still lack the needed parameters for lmsensors to report the data fed to the super I/O chip (8665 on C6H).


you can force load older module for previous gen chip or there is new module for it (but i have older kernel so didn't bother to compile it for it yet)
it will report temperatures fine, voltages are of course not scaled properly


----------



## JaySNL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StuntZA*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> So not sure if it worked, but I changed the Frequency to DDR4-3200MHz and the procODT-SM to 80 Ohm, here are my results:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have the same problem. Wont stick when selecting ddr3200, only on 2933. CMR32GX4M2C3200C16 here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simi_id*
> 
> Nope, it's not working ... multiply x 2 Dram Frequency from CPU-Z to find out the frequency of your dram. It's 1064x2=2128 (2133)
> Try to lower from 3200 to 3000 (2933Mhz) in bios.
> 
> Are you on latest bios 1501 ? Or any bios with agesa 1.0.0.6 ?


Same here, on 1501 and on 9920, doesn't want to budge into that sweet 3200 spot.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Pretty much same issues as everyone else, updated to 1501 and having issues with my fan's now, corsair link gives me an option to restore normal operation but does nothing, temps will hit 29-30c idle then bump to 40c randomly under idle, rans at 3000MHZ 16-16-16-39-1T with 1.375 dram volts i think, cpu at 3.9GHZ @ 1.4v. really what i wanna know is, what bio's is 9920? is that 1403bio update?


----------



## hurricane28

Ah another user with problems on BIOS 1501.

I almost had the same issues as you and everything got solved the minute i went back to 9920 BIOS. 9920 is the best BIOS so far and i would suggest everyone with problems to revert back to 9920 or don't flash 1501 in the first place.

But according to Ramad this is not possible and its "user error" that we have problems with 1501 BIOS. Just flash back to 9920 BIOS and you will see its a much better and more stable BIOS than 1501.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Ah another user with problems on BIOS 1501.
> 
> I almost had the same issues as you and everything got solved the minute i went back to 9920 BIOS. 9920 is the best BIOS so far and i would suggest everyone with problems to revert back to 9920 or don't flash 1501 in the first place.
> 
> But according to Ramad this is not possible and its "user error" that we have problems with 1501 BIOS. Just flash back to 9920 BIOS and you will see its a much better and more stable BIOS than 1501.


i must have missed a fight lol alright but what bios is 9920? because i dont see it on the website and the last bio i had was 1403


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GalaxyDrifter*
> 
> Q-Fan Question:
> 
> Is there a way to set one of the chassis fans to be controlled by the GPU temp.?


A quick Google search says this is/was possible with Speedfan so you can look into that. I have 2 fan headers on my GPU and can control any chassis fan speed from GPU temp that way


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaiKamalDoss*
> 
> Adding screenshots and in simple terms would help lot of people who have no clue of what you are taking about... eg: me... lol
> 
> I have F4-3200C14-32GTZ 64GB and would love to try out what ever you are saying..


CAD are under DRAM settings.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







DRAM R1 to R4 are under Tweaker's Paradise.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Does this Logitech software run on Linux? Linux kernels still lack the needed parameters for lmsensors to report the data fed to the super I/O chip (8665 on C6H). It is unclear to me whether the chip supplier or Asus or AMD is keeping the information a galactic secret, but a lot of inconvenience is the result (that is, inconvenience for the fraction of Linux users within the fraction of C6H users within the fraction of Ryzen users).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No i am on Windows 10 with latest updates. I Am in contact with Logitech and they are looking in to this.
Click to expand...

I meant on the smart phone.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Linux kernels still lack the needed parameters for lmsensors to report the data fed to the super I/O chip (8665 on C6H).
> 
> 
> 
> you can force load older module for previous gen chip or there is new module for it (but i have older kernel so didn't bother to compile it for it yet)
> it will report temperatures fine, voltages are of course not scaled properly
Click to expand...

The one I use is at https://github.com/groeck/it87 but it is very incomplete, and is based on a similar but different chip. I think fan1 and temp1 are in the ball park of correct, all voltages are wrong, etc., but depending on its report for more than comparative testing is risky, in my view.


----------



## Kildar

@Elmor

OK vacation is over where's the 1.0.0.7 Update?

LOL


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I meant on the smart phone.


Oh, sorry. I am on the latest android.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

So after some trouble shooting with Ramad, my fans seem to be running just fine and everything seems to be fixed. 100% user error for t his problem lol

as for CPU OC/ram, im running at 3.9ghz @1.4v, what are people getting volt wise for 4.0ghz stable?
for wise i have corsair dominator platinum DDR4 3000mhz 16x32 CMD32GX4M2B3000C15. its running at like just alittle under 3000mhz with 16-16-16-39-1T anyone have any luck getting timing down or higher speeds?


----------



## Rydo

For 4.0Ghz using a 1600x, mine requires 1.425V and LLC3 to be stable.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> So after some trouble shooting with Ramad, my fans seem to be running just fine and everything seems to be fixed. 100% user error for t his problem lol
> 
> as for CPU OC/ram, im running at 3.9ghz @1.4v, what are people getting volt wise for 4.0ghz stable?
> for wise i have corsair dominator platinum DDR4 3000mhz 16x32 CMD32GX4M2B3000C15. its running at like just alittle under 3000mhz with 16-16-16-39-1T anyone have any luck getting timing down or higher speeds?


Nice you solved the problem.

May i ask what your problem was and how you fixed it?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I meant on the smart phone.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry. I am on the latest android.
Click to expand...

What I am imagining (since I don't use Windows and don't use an Android phone) is that the interface between the Android and the motherboard would require a means of interpreting the hardware sensor signals. At present, Windows users depend on AIDA or HWinfo for this, and these programs' programmers figured out the interface or had NDAs with the appropriate suspects to get the data, but those programs aren't used in your phone application. Windows itself may or may not be able to read the hardware sensors. If it can, and Windows makes these values accessible (not a sure thing), then I would assume that your Android program can't yet access them.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> What I am imagining (since I don't use Windows and don't use an Android phone) is that the interface between the Android and the motherboard would require a means of interpreting the hardware sensor signals. At present, Windows users depend on AIDA or HWinfo for this, and these programs' programmers figured out the interface or had NDAs with the appropriate suspects to get the data, but those programs aren't used in your phone application. Windows itself may or may not be able to read the hardware sensors. If it can, and Windows makes these values accessible (not a sure thing), then I would assume that your Android program can't yet access them.


It worked fine on my FX system and the moment i installed my ryzen system temp reading went out the window for the CPU. GPU temps are shown just fine. I think its an Logitech ARX program that needs an update.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice you solved the problem.
> 
> May i ask what your problem was and how you fixed it?


Sure thing, i guess i had my case fans plugged into the CPU header not CHA_1 and CHA_2 so i wasnt able to control my case fan so they would start spinning at very high RPMs, and he helped me setup my AIO rad fans with my mobo so i could control them in the bios, after i fixed them i went tinto the bio's and setup fans, i rebooted my PC and the corsair link error went away and i was able to set my fans RPM.


----------



## Chrisyboy93

Anyone having any clue why my computer shutsdown and trying to force a reboot? Is that a instabillity issue or hardware issue?

Makes a wierd noise from the motherboard when it tries to reboot again.


----------



## randomasianguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> So after some trouble shooting with Ramad, my fans seem to be running just fine and everything seems to be fixed. 100% user error for t his problem lol
> 
> as for CPU OC/ram, im running at 3.9ghz @1.4v, what are people getting volt wise for 4.0ghz stable?
> for wise i have corsair dominator platinum DDR4 3000mhz 16x32 CMD32GX4M2B3000C15. its running at like just alittle under 3000mhz with 16-16-16-39-1T anyone have any luck getting timing down or higher speeds?


I have the same mobo and Memory. May I ask how did you get it to 3000Mhz? Like specifically because I'm a total noob


----------



## haryadiaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisyboy93*
> 
> Anyone having any clue why my computer shutsdown and trying to force a reboot? Is that a instabillity issue or hardware issue?
> 
> Makes a wierd noise from the motherboard when it tries to reboot again.


This behaviour is exactly like mine, after second boot attempt it works normally. But during black screen before reboot the fan goes fast and making some noise. I tried to do bios reset and it works normally after that. I am on bios 9920.


----------



## Chrisyboy93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haryadiaja*
> 
> This behaviour is exactly like mine, after second boot attempt it works normally. But during black screen before reboot the fan goes fast and making some noise. I tried to do bios reset and it works normally after that. I am on bios 9920.


Mine only shutsdown randomly and makes a wierd noise from the motherboard, and it stays like that until i manually push the reset or power button. (It keeps trying too reboot after it shutsdown, the fans acts like crazy also)
Doesnt even matter what bios i am on either, tried 1403 and 1501. Same happens on both after a long time run. it could take maybe days until it happens next time. Its so wierd..


----------



## simi_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisyboy93*
> 
> Mine only shutsdown randomly and makes a wierd noise from the motherboard, and it stays like that until i manually push the reset or power button. (It keeps trying too reboot after it shutsdown, the fans acts like crazy also)
> Doesnt even matter what bios i am on either, tried 1403 and 1501. Same happens on both after a long time run. it could take maybe days until it happens next time. Its so wierd..


It might be memory training. When you hear that sound at restart, leave it for another 20-30 seconds to be sure. Even if it closes.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> Sure thing, i guess i had my case fans plugged into the CPU header not CHA_1 and CHA_2 so i wasnt able to control my case fan so they would start spinning at very high RPMs, and he helped me setup my AIO rad fans with my mobo so i could control them in the bios, after i fixed them i went tinto the bio's and setup fans, i rebooted my PC and the corsair link error went away and i was able to set my fans RPM.


Aha. I had the same thing when i connect my 3 Noctua fans to my CPU fan header, they spin up and down and up and down according to CPU temp which fluctuates very fast. You can also not assign which sensor you want to monitor when using CPU header so i connected my fans to chassis fan header instead so i can choose what sensor i want to monitor temps from in order to ramp up when ever its needed instead of the ramping up and down according to CPU load/temp.

This was working perfectly only now and then they start to ramp up 100% for no reason and i can't calm them down when that happens. Only when i go to BIOS they ramp down but most of the time i have to remove the fans from the header and reconnect them.

The reason i want this configuration is that at idle i can turn my fans to only 400 rpm or completely off so my cooler is inaudible at idle and at low loads. When its working its perfect but i want to know why this happens and no one has an answer to this so i have to do my own little research.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Aha. I had the same thing when i connect my 3 Noctua fans to my CPU fan header, they spin up and down and up and down according to CPU temp which fluctuates very fast. You can also not assign which sensor you want to monitor when using CPU header so i connected my fans to chassis fan header instead so i can choose what sensor i want to monitor temps from in order to ramp up when ever its needed instead of the ramping up and down according to CPU load/temp.
> 
> This was working perfectly only now and then they start to ramp up 100% for no reason and i can't calm them down when that happens. Only when i go to BIOS they ramp down but most of the time i have to remove the fans from the header and reconnect them.
> 
> The reason i want this configuration is that at idle i can turn my fans to only 400 rpm or completely off so my cooler is inaudible at idle and at low loads. When its working its perfect but i want to know why this happens and no one has an answer to this so i have to do my own little research.


Does a fresh install resolve it ?
I know that's drastic but worthwhile to try out


----------



## hurricane28

I don't know, i am still on an very old installation which performs quite nicely. I think it will solve the issue but that is too easy imo and i want to know why this happens in order for me to try to prevent this from happening again.

There were a few new HARDWAREINFO64 and Aida64 updates and perhaps it fixed it?

I am testing at the moment and i haven't got any issues like weird temp readings and my fans also don't go nuts until now. Fingers crossed


----------



## Blinky7

I was trying to set a custom cpu fan curve and could not get lower than 60%. Is this a limitation of DC fan control? Can I work around it somehow, cause my gentle typhoons work happily even as low as 300rpm and its a shame to have them at 1200rpm the lowest all the time...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blinky7*
> 
> I was trying to set a custom cpu fan curve and could not get lower than 60%. Is this a limitation of DC fan control? Can I work around it somehow, cause my gentle typhoons work happily even as low as 300rpm and its a shame to have them at 1200rpm the lowest all the time...


Same problem here with CPU fan header. This is why i connect my fans to chassis 2 fan header in order to monitor from T-sensor and set silence mode which results in absolute silence at idle or low load and ramp up during heavy tasks.


----------



## Pilotasso

Guys, are you getting 1.5V CPU default voltage by default when a new BIOS flashed?

it's crazy high I wonder why its set that way. The Gigabyte boards are even higher and burning their CPU's up.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomasianguy*
> 
> I have the same mobo and Memory. May I ask how did you get it to 3000Mhz? Like specifically because I'm a total noob


I just selected the D.O.C.P. Standard mode for AI turner and then set vram volt to 1.3 to 1.35 and it worked fine for me no problem


----------



## BUFUMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> Guys, are you getting 1.5V CPU default voltage by default when a new BIOS flashed?
> 
> it's crazy high I wonder why its set that way. The Gigabyte boards are even higher and burning their CPU's up.


Disable Core Performance boost!


----------



## hurricane28

I was a little bored and looked for a nice benchmark and found this benchmark in Aida64:



Kinda need little benchmark.


----------



## randomasianguy

Anyone got cold boot issue? If I try to Oc my ram( anythingbut 2133 Mhz), when I initiate a cold boot, Pc shuts off in 2 sec and then reboot? I already tried setting Dram boot voltage to 1.35V


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomasianguy*
> 
> Anyone got cold boot issue? If I try to Oc my ram( anythingbut 2133 Mhz), when I initiate a cold boot, Pc shuts off in 2 sec and then reboot? I already tried setting Dram boot voltage to 1.35V


Dont worry is an ASUS/AMD problem. Forget it, they MAY fix it, if theyre competitive enough.
Just use your spd strap, load main timings, voltage required and prodct required for your kit, and from these, is just their problem.
For example my kit, using proper procdt voltages and spd strap, with timings of xmp profile, have cold boot issues sometimes, but if i relax the timings out of spd for the speed, it doesnt have that cold boot issues, both stable. Is just AGESA stuff and training tune problem.


----------



## Chrisyboy93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simi_id*
> 
> It might be memory training. When you hear that sound at restart, leave it for another 20-30 seconds to be sure. Even if it closes.


Is that a hardware thing? Or can it be fixed trough bios/settings? :/ Im not home before sunday to test it again so.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomasianguy*
> 
> Anyone got cold boot issue? If I try to Oc my ram( anythingbut 2133 Mhz), when I initiate a cold boot, Pc shuts off in 2 sec and then reboot? I already tried setting Dram boot voltage to 1.35V


Please give this a read when time allows http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig
We'll need more info on your system. Which Bios, Ram kit etc.
Can't help if we don't know what we're dealing with right?

Myself I run a PState 0 OC (3925MHz + 3466MHz Mem) on the 9920 Bios which does have a slightly slower post time but always boots without issues or re-entering settings.
Been trouble free for a couple months now.


----------



## simi_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisyboy93*
> 
> Is that a hardware thing? Or can it be fixed trough bios/settings? :/ Im not home before sunday to test it again so.


Memory training is a hardware thing in the new motherboards.
If in the past you had to set memory settings ... and it failed. The computer would had beep 3 times and shut down or won't start/boot. And you would had to remove the battery to clear the bios settings and so on ...
Now with memory training the computer alone tests if the memory works and if doesn't work it resets the settings and fallback to the default ones. Like removing battery and it takes 15-29 seconds. But instead to do all the work with removing battery you just sit and wait.


----------



## Pilotasso

@BUFUMAN
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> Disable Core Performance boost!


I said when flashing a new BIOS default voltage is 1.5, so its setup like that so I have to quickly change voltage after each flash. We shouldn't be obliged to do this. A less knowledgeable person would leave as is and risks burning his CPU.


----------



## randomasianguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Please give this a read when time allows http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig
> We'll need more info on your system. Which Bios, Ram kit etc.
> Can't help if we don't know what we're dealing with right?
> 
> Myself I run a PState 0 OC (3925MHz + 3466MHz Mem) on the 9920 Bios which does have a slightly slower post time but always boots without issues or re-entering settings.
> Been trouble free for a couple months now.


I am on my phone right now so I might have to update my rig later.
Moving on . I'm on the lastest BIOS, 1501. Ryzen 7 1800x 4.0GHZ @ 1.35V. Using Corsair Dominator Platinum Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3000MHz C15 Desktop Memory Kit (CMD16GX4M2B3000C15). Timing manually set to 15-17-17-35. Procdt set to 40 ohm. 1.35V.


----------



## Bart

I hope i don't jinx anything, but I flashed 9920 recently (from 1403). So far so good. Can't say I see any improvements, but time will tell. Still can't do 3600 without crashing though, even with safe timings. But I haven't played with the CLDO_VDDP or whatever that voltage is called.


----------



## diaaablo

In the beginning I really hated 1501, but after discovering correct CLDO_VDDP it runs smooth and easy. It takes time, but it definitely worth it to find your own. And stop crying, I hope soon Elmor will make another "from-the-box" bios for you guys.


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diaaablo*
> 
> In the beginning I really hated 1501, but after discovering correct CLDO_VDDP it runs smooth and easy. It takes time, but it definitely worth it to find your own. And stop crying, I hope soon Elmor will make another "from-the-box" bios for you guys.


What's a good technique for testing this value and what value range do you test between?

Do you just set up strap/timings you know work with CLDO_VDDP at Auto and tweak it there or do you assume a certain strap/timings should work and just test different CLDO_VDDP values until it boots properly?


----------



## Masterchief79

Quick question from someone who isn't reading this thread daily: The up to date BIOS version is 1501? Are there major improvements from 1401 or 1403?

And a little trick that helped me with my DRAM settings: Just switch around modules and stick them in other slots. I always had bluescreens with whatever DRAM clock I used. Now I switched the modules around (GSkill 3200C15 B-Die) and 3466MHz C16 @1.15V SOC seem to be perfectly stable. No bluescreens for a week.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diaaablo*
> 
> In the beginning I really hated 1501, but after discovering correct CLDO_VDDP it runs smooth and easy. It takes time, but it definitely worth it to find your own. And stop crying, I hope soon Elmor will make another "from-the-box" bios for you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> What's a good technique for testing this value and what value range do you test between?
> 
> Do you just set up strap/timings you know work with CLDO_VDDP at Auto and tweak it there or do you assume a certain strap/timings should work and just test different CLDO_VDDP values until it boots properly?
Click to expand...

I may not be doing justice to it and my recall may be influenced by what I did, but Ramad's method was to lower voltages (say, VDRAM) to where the error rate by some test is noticeable, and then for a given proc_ODT vary CLDO_VDDP and observe whether the system can POST. You should find regions that POST and regions that don't POST. Those that don't can be declared memory holes for this purpose. Do this for proc_ODT values that make sense (that others are successfully using) for your particular brand of DRAM. Once settling on a proc_ODT, choose a CLDO_VDDP region that POSTs over a fairly wide zone (at least +/- 10 mV) and set CLDO_VDDP at a middle value. Then raise VDRAM to 1.35V or so and do your stability tests.

Of course, it is necessary to be operating at the desired DRAM frequency and that the DRAM timings are in the ballpark.

Find a recent message of mine restating Ramad's scheme for getting CLDO_VDDP to "stick" after each change.

There are other voltages that affect bit reading accuracy, so you will need to troll through a lot of posts here to see how they affect things. My view is that all posts made after the announcement of the BIOS you intend to use should be viewed for clues to achieving stability.

This is a vary tedious effort best started from a baseline where others with the same DRAM have been successful.

While AMD may have sold Ryzen with the strong suggestion of great overclocking _potential_, they are only going to "support" default performance. What we know from this thread is what we -- the Asus C6H beta testers -- have discovered through trial and error in concert with help from Asus employees. While improving AGESA's and improving UEFI/BIOSes may help over time, maybe even resulting in DRAM XMP tables that are relevant to Ryzen (don't bate your breath), there is too much variation among components to establish a "do this and it will work at 3333 MT/s" set of directions. I think a lot of our successes here are accidental (except for Ramad's and The Stilt's, who appear to have the time and patience for methodical testing).

Good luck!


----------



## hurricane28

I consider myself extremely lucky after reading all the issues people are having.

All i did was loading the 3466 MHz The Stilt profile in BIOS 9920 and its rock stable. 3600 MHz also rock stable. 3.875 MHz CPU and 3466 MHz RAM seems to be the sweet spot for my setup. 4 GHz requires too much volt at my current ram speed. I didn't even have to raise Soc voltage.. When i did system became unstable and crashed. Messing too much in BIOS especially in extreme tweaker/digi + power control results in extreme temps and instability in my case. When i lowered most settings i gained more stability.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I didn't even have to raise Soc voltage.


When you raised RAM MHz and have SOC: [Auto] it gets raised anyway







. For me on all CPUs used this usually is excessive SOC voltage FYI







.


----------



## y0bailey

Alright...we are 6 months in and I've given up on trying for 3200mhz+ on my mem (hynix). Hoping I can come back to this with some firmware updates, but for now I'm just chilling at 3066.

I've been messing with CPU overclocking and ignoring mem for now, and I just want to get everyones opinion on stress test.

My go to is Realbench x 1 hour, then Prime95 blend-custom with 12gb out of 16gb of mem used. If I can get 5-6 hours, I call it good. A quick few matches of Overwatch to confirm.

That seem fair?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> When you raised RAM MHz and have SOC: [Auto] it gets raised anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . For me on all CPUs used this usually is excessive SOC voltage FYI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Soc voltage is at 1.137.


----------



## Turboska

Hi guyz, since i didn t find anything on web,i whould ask if someone has TEAM GROUP nigthhawk ram running @3200mhz in his ryzen build.I m gonna build a ryzen pc and i really like those rams
ty for any reply:thumb:


----------



## Naeem

can anyone test if with NVMe ssd used PCI E slot runs in 8X+4X mode ? i have 2 x gpus and one run in 8 and otehr in 4 all times


----------



## Rydo

6 months in and the motherboard still won't read the correct temperature for the CPU. Sick of my fans ramping up to 100% because it still reads the 20 degree offset. This is an absolute joke, considering selling my Ryzen platform when the 8700k launches.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Soc voltage is at 1.137.


Not stock then







. All 4 R7 I had is ~900mV (+/- 25mV) on UEFI defaults.

The UEFI based on RAM MHz target increases SOC when on [Auto]. This is not set based on what it may really require but an "auto rule" of UEFI.

I use lower SOC than that for 3466MHz on my 1800X. Even on the 1700 for 3333MHz the [Auto] SOC value was excessive.

Check what your R5 is when UEFI is at defaults.


----------



## Nekronata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> can anyone test if with NVMe ssd used PCI E slot runs in 8X+4X mode ? i have 2 x gpus and one run in 8 and otehr in 4 all times


When I use my 1050to as PhysX Card for my Titan X(p) both cards use PCIe x8 3.0, and I have a M.2 PCIe SSD in the M.2 Slot (that I am booting from).

While we are already on PCIe:
Do you guys think it would be possible to use the miniPCIe Slot at the backpanel (where the Wifi Module sits, on the Wifi version of the board), extend it with an miniPCIe to PCIe card and use it for a Soundcard?
That way I could use the last x16 slot as PCIe x4 wich would be enough for the 1050ti as PhysX Card and the Titan X could keep its 16 lanes.


----------



## simi_id

My 1800x on c6h without any overclock and everything on auto in bios is reporting cpu core voltage 1.438V. Isn't it a bit high ?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simi_id*
> 
> My 1800x on c6h without any overclock and everything on auto in bios is reporting cpu core voltage 1.438V. Isn't it a bit high ?


Not uncommon at all.
Mine will hit (spike) to 1.54v when left on defaults.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







It's not an issue as the voltage is usually only applied to one, maybe two cores for very short periods.


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simi_id*
> 
> My 1800x on c6h without any overclock and everything on auto in bios is reporting cpu core voltage 1.438V. Isn't it a bit high ?


this is normal as its caused by amd's xfr boosting. my first 1800x would boost to 1.54v's before it killed itself after three months. my replacement from amd likes to boost up to 1.59v's. was scary when i first saw it in the bios as the voltage turned red. if you want to prevent the high vcore either overclock your ryzen, or disable performance boost in the bios. even though they claim "short amount of time" from my testing over the months, monitoring with hwinfo, i've seen average vcore of 1.45-1.5v's for up to an hour doing some tasks that cause light loads which constantly trigger xfr 4ghz+ boosting. though most of the time it sits between 1.31-1.4v's. gaming its usually always under 1.4v.'s. about 1.29-1.37v's. i've spoken to amd_robert on reddit about this and he assured me this is fine but it is very uneasy seeing such high volts.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Not stock then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . All 4 R7 I had is ~900mV (+/- 25mV) on UEFI defaults.
> 
> The UEFI based on RAM MHz target increases SOC when on [Auto]. This is not set based on what it may really require but an "auto rule" of UEFI.
> 
> I use lower SOC than that for 3466MHz on my 1800X. Even on the 1700 for 3333MHz the [Auto] SOC value was excessive.
> 
> Check what your R5 is when UEFI is at defaults.


Well, what i meant with stock is that i didn't touched it. Stock is around 900 mV and i am now at 1.137 which is fine by me. Its running smooth and cool and stable. 1.2 V is the max save voltage so i am good for now. I am done tweaking with this platform at the moment as i have more interest in enjoying it instead of chasing 5% performance increases and keep tweaking while its running absolutely fine for now.

I am actually scared to change something because its never been this smooth to be honest and i am scared to screw something up lol.


----------



## hotbrass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> this is normal as its caused by amd's xfr boosting. my first 1800x would boost to 1.54v's before it killed itself after three months. my replacement from amd likes to boost up to 1.59v's. was scary when i first saw it in the bios as the voltage turned red. if you want to prevent the high vcore either overclock your ryzen, or disable performance boost in the bios. even though they claim "short amount of time" from my testing over the months, monitoring with hwinfo, i've seen average vcore of 1.45-1.5v's for up to an hour doing some tasks that cause light loads which constantly trigger xfr 4ghz+ boosting. though most of the time it sits between 1.31-1.4v's. gaming its usually always under 1.4v.'s. about 1.29-1.37v's. i've spoken to amd_robert on reddit about this and he assured me this is fine but it is very uneasy seeing such high volts.


Is it the CPU/SOC doing that or the chip PCH raising the voltage on the CPU too much?


----------



## AmxdPt

Hey there guys,

@elmor any news on the agesa 1.0.0.7?

I've tried 1403, 1501, 9920 and i still have cold boot issues.

Currently on 9920.

1800x @ 3.9 - 3466 Stilts timmings preset


----------



## Clukos

Cold boot issues with 9920? That's new... Maybe your memory is not stable. I've got 0 issues with 9920 on a stable memory setup. I haven't tried 1501 yet though.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well, what i meant with stock is that i didn't touched it. Stock is around 900 mV and i am now at 1.137 which is fine by me. Its running smooth and cool and stable. 1.2 V is the max save voltage so i am good for now. I am done tweaking with this platform at the moment as i have more interest in enjoying it instead of chasing 5% performance increases and keep tweaking while its running absolutely fine for now.
> 
> I am actually scared to change something because its never been this smooth to be honest and i am scared to screw something up lol.


I'm glad all is running smooth and well







.

My only point to posting was to that you are not at stock SOC, you are using increased SOC from default value, based on "auto rule" of UEFI as you increased RAM MHz. Another member could see your previous posts and think "What's wrong with my rig? I can't use stock SOC to gain 3466MHz!?". I maybe wrong in think the "auto rule" is not stock, but to me it is not stock SOC when "auto rule" is changing it's value, in this context.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Cold boot issues with 9920? That's new... Maybe your memory is not stable. I've got 0 issues with 9920 on a stable memory setup. I haven't tried 1501 yet though.


9920 is sound for me on cold boot issues on R7 1700 and 1800X. Any other UEFI and I will have rare intermittent Q-Code: F9 on post from shutdown.


----------



## cbjaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I'm glad all is running smooth and well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> My only point to posting was to that you are not at stock SOC, you are using increased SOC from default value, based on "auto rule" of UEFI as you increased RAM MHz. Another member could see your previous posts and think "What's wrong with my rig? I can't use stock SOC to gain 3466MHz!?". I maybe wrong in think the "auto rule" is not stock, but to me it is not stock SOC when "auto rule" is changing it's value, in this context.
> 9920 is sound for me on cold boot issues on R7 1700 and 1800X. Any other UEFI and I will have rare intermittent Q-Code: F9 on post from shutdown.


yeah, 9920 is golden in terms of cold boot for me too. On pervious UEFI versions it would boot with default RAM frequency from mains power off (hard?) and standby power off (soft?).

Ryzen 1800X
C6H
F4-3200C14D-16GTZ


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I'm glad all is running smooth and well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> My only point to posting was to that you are not at stock SOC, you are using increased SOC from default value, based on "auto rule" of UEFI as you increased RAM MHz. Another member could see your previous posts and think "What's wrong with my rig? I can't use stock SOC to gain 3466MHz!?". I maybe wrong in think the "auto rule" is not stock, but to me it is not stock SOC when "auto rule" is changing it's value, in this context.
> 9920 is sound for me on cold boot issues on R7 1700 and 1800X. Any other UEFI and I will have rare intermittent Q-Code: F9 on post from shutdown.


Yes me too









I no longer get weird readings in hardwareinfo64 and aida64 and i can finally use my fan header correctly without having the crazy rpm behavior. It looks like it got solved by updates for the mentioned programs.

You are correct about stock. Stock is indeed the value the system has right out of the box and when you increase ram frequency the Soc voltage also raises indeed which is not stock anymore, its only not touched by my doing. You are correct about that one.

Just to be clear, i said stock because i didn't touch the Soc voltage so IMO it was stock which it isn't because i run it out of factory spec when i overclock ram and auto Soc is selected.

Very sharply of you.


----------



## gupsterg

@cbjaust










@hurricane28

Nice to read all is well







.


----------



## Phoenix85

There isn't already an update from AMD regarding AGESA 1.0.0.7 right???

An update would be really nice as I still have "cold boot" issues.

Running BIOS 9920 at the moment.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @cbjaust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @hurricane28
> 
> Nice to read all is well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah, not all is well but the most part is. My water cooling pump is still making noise but that's another story lol.

How are things with you?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> Hey there guys,
> 
> @elmor any news on the agesa 1.0.0.7?
> 
> I've tried 1403, 1501, 9920 and i still have cold boot issues.
> 
> Currently on 9920.
> 
> 1800x @ 3.9 - 3466 Stilts timmings preset


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenix85*
> 
> There isn't already an update from AMD regarding AGESA 1.0.0.7 right???
> 
> An update would be really nice as I still have "cold boot" issues.
> 
> Running BIOS 9920 at the moment.


When the term "issues" is cast about, one has to note that the lure is pretty ambiguous. But I'll bite anyway.

Here is a cold-boot issue that is not really an issue. Let the setting for number of restarts be 3 or more. Turn power supply on, turn computer on, BIOS starts and dies, starts and dies, starts and makes its way to q_code 99, 00, finally 24. Voila, the OS is running. Is this a real issue? No! Or at least not in the context of our acceptance of the immaturity of AMD's DRAM settings training process. If the user has not set the number of restarts to a sufficient level, then there may be an issue, but it is easily ameliorated.


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> When the term "issues" is cast about, one has to note that the lure is pretty ambiguous. But I'll bite anyway.
> 
> Here is a cold-boot issue that is not really an issue. Let the setting for number of restarts be 3 or more. Turn power supply on, turn computer on, BIOS starts and dies, starts and dies, starts and makes its way to q_code 99, 00, finally 24. Voila, the OS is running. Is this a real issue? No! Or at least not in the context of our acceptance of the immaturity of AMD's DRAM settings training process. If the user has not set the number of restarts to a sufficient level, then there may be an issue, but it is easily ameliorated.


100% bull-crap. This platform is 6 months old, and some people are having THE WORST BOOT TIMES OF ANY PLATFORM I'VE USED IN 15 YEARS OF BUILDING PCs.

I'm personally not having the issue anymore, but when I was it was RAGE INDUCING. Literally my 7 year old Phenom II build would boot faster.

This isn't excusable. We all know Ryzen was rushed, but making excuses for them and calling clear bugs "non-issues" at this point in the game is BS. This build is 6 months in and still far from what I could call "acceptable." I've owned every AMD CPU since the early 2000's, and none of those releases have been this terrible.

Not excusable.


----------



## Laur3nTyu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> 100% bull-crap. This platform is 6 months old, and some people are having THE WORST BOOT TIMES OF ANY PLATFORM I'VE USED IN 15 YEARS OF BUILDING PCs.
> 
> I'm personally not having the issue anymore, but when I was it was RAGE INDUCING. Literally my 7 year old Phenom II build would boot faster.
> 
> This isn't excusable. We all know Ryzen was rushed, but making excuses for them and calling clear bugs "non-issues" at this point in the game is BS. This build is 6 months in and still far from what I could call "acceptable." I've owned every AMD CPU since the early 2000's, and none of those releases have been this terrible.
> 
> Not excusable.


mine takes like ~1 min to boot (doesn't successfully boot from 1st time with the OC always)


----------



## Flyn08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> 100% bull-crap. This platform is 6 months old, and some people are having THE WORST BOOT TIMES OF ANY PLATFORM I'VE USED IN 15 YEARS OF BUILDING PCs.
> 
> I'm personally not having the issue anymore, but when I was it was RAGE INDUCING. Literally my 7 year old Phenom II build would boot faster.
> 
> This isn't excusable. We all know Ryzen was rushed, but making excuses for them and calling clear bugs "non-issues" at this point in the game is BS. This build is 6 months in and still far from what I could call "acceptable." I've owned every AMD CPU since the early 2000's, and none of those releases have been this terrible.
> 
> Not excusable.


I agree.

Sorry, but not sorry.

This isn't a cheap crappy board from idon'tknowwho. This is one of the top ASUS board.


----------



## Clukos

9920 bios just timed cold boot into Windows desktop (having to type in password too), 31 seconds. I have 5 drives connected as well not sure if that makes a difference. That's on a 850 evo SSD, maybe I could get it down to 20s with an NVME. I've set CSM to disabled and the boot time wait to 1 sec though, memory train test to 1.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> 9920 bios just timed cold boot into Windows desktop (having to type in password too), 31 seconds. I have 5 drives connected as well not sure if that makes a difference. That's on a 850 evo SSD, maybe I could get it down to 20s with an NVME. I've set CSM to disabled and the boot time wait to 1 sec though, memory train test to 1.


I needed to type my password for Windows after latest update. I had it disabled but for some reason its enabled again after update..

CSM is only needed with NVME SSD's. Boot times seems to be the same compared to my previous Samsung 850 Pro SSD but that's where the similarity ends. Everything is faster with NVME SSD.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> When the term "issues" is cast about, one has to note that the lure is pretty ambiguous. But I'll bite anyway.
> 
> Here is a cold-boot issue that is not really an issue. Let the setting for number of restarts be 3 or more. Turn power supply on, turn computer on, BIOS starts and dies, starts and dies, starts and makes its way to q_code 99, 00, finally 24. Voila, the OS is running. Is this a real issue? No! Or at least not in the context of our acceptance of the immaturity of AMD's DRAM settings training process. If the user has not set the number of restarts to a sufficient level, then there may be an issue, but it is easily ameliorated.
> 
> 
> 
> 100% bull-crap. This platform is 6 months old, and some people are having THE WORST BOOT TIMES OF ANY PLATFORM I'VE USED IN 15 YEARS OF BUILDING PCs.
> 
> I'm personally not having the issue anymore, but when I was it was RAGE INDUCING. Literally my 7 year old Phenom II build would boot faster.
> 
> This isn't excusable. We all know Ryzen was rushed, but making excuses for them and calling clear bugs "non-issues" at this point in the game is BS. This build is 6 months in and still far from what I could call "acceptable." I've owned every AMD CPU since the early 2000's, and none of those releases have been this terrible.
> 
> Not excusable.
Click to expand...

Maybe I can clarify my message. The issues we have mainly been addressing on this thread have been failures to boot overclocked, and failures to operate stably overclocked. And the boot issue is the issue I addressed because of its close relationship to the topic of this thread. Long boot times may certainly be considered an issue, but not the one I was addressing, and not really the topic of this thread.

My Phenom II that I'm typing on at the moment also boots with less drama. (It is also not OC'd.) I agree that AMD and Asus should have considered a less dramatic boot process as part of their system requirements. I have no complaint with your complaining about it. But it wasn't the _on-topic_ issue I was addressing, and hence I take issue with your "100%" accusation.


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I needed to type my password for Windows after latest update. I had it disabled but for some reason its enabled again after update..
> 
> CSM is only needed with NVME SSD's. Boot times seems to be the same compared to my previous Samsung 850 Pro SSD but that's where the similarity ends. Everything is faster with NVME SSD.


CSM is only needed with NVME SSD's ?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, not all is well but the most part is. My water cooling pump is still making noise but that's another story lol.
> 
> How are things with you?


Sweet







. R7/C6H running sweet







. Just waiting for new UEFI to try. Also getting AMD to swap the CPUs as they have the seg fault issue. Will then retest for fault and profile again.

Eagerly awaiting block for TR to finish that build. Acetal blocks now in stock at OCuk but I had pre-order for plexi.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . R7/C6H running sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just waiting for new UEFI to try. Also getting AMD to swap the CPUs as they have the seg fault issue. Will then retest for fault and profile again.
> 
> Eagerly awaiting block for TR to finish that build. Acetal blocks now in stock at OCuk but I had pre-order for plexi.


Nice Nice!

So far i am extremely happy with my build. Its running smooth and stable so i am done tweaking at the moment, to be honest i am scared to screw something up again so i leave it at my current setting until something really interesting come up.

What do you mean by: "Also getting AMD to swap the CPUs as they have the seg fault issue."?

TR4 is amazing but only suitable for people that actually NEED the extra cores like video editing etc. or people that just want the best what AMD has to offer. Of course if i could afford it i would like my own TR system but at the moment i am happy with my "little" ryzen.

I am thinking on getting the CH6 Extreme as it has more options for upgrades but i am not sure about that yet.


----------



## gupsterg

Happy with my C6H, not gonna get a C6E TBH. Know the C6H too well now, trust it like any past board I've had. Used various CPU/RAM and it jusr been sound for me.

Yeah TR is not really for me, but something just to tinker with and then move on TBH. I also picked up a MSI GTX 1080 Sea Hawk EK X to try as sorta bored with Fury X. May move that on in a few weeks time and get VEGA.

Seg fault is discussed in this thread. I haven't kept up with thread recently as been busy with buying bits and test fitting stuff for water loop (WC Build thread). IIRC the fault can occur in WinOS if compiling, read thread to check.

I know my 1800X from week 10 has issue. I'd think the 1700 also has it, as it's from week 9. Week 25 CPUs are supposed to be fine. Only way to know production week is from stamp on IHS.

Example my CPU has UA 1709PGT on it, the 17 is production year, the 09 is week.


----------



## hurricane28

"Yeah TR is not really for me, but something just to tinker with and then move on TBH" It sounds like you have too much money and time to burn lol









I can give you my bankaccount number if you don't know where to put it lol.

All kidding aside, I actually need new/better GPU as my 970 is showing his age by now. I get pretty good fps but since i run 144 Hz monitor i would like to have some more performance at the same resolution or higher.

I did a quick read in the Seg fault thread and it only applies to Linux? In that case i am save.


----------



## OnSync

Anyone who has Kraken X52/62 and doesn't see the color options in color settings?
For some reason I do not see that option so I can't change the color of the led - in CAM software.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Happy with my C6H, not gonna get a C6E TBH. Know the C6H too well now, trust it like any past board I've had. Used various CPU/RAM and it jusr been sound for me.
> 
> Yeah TR is not really for me, but something just to tinker with and then move on TBH. I also picked up a MSI GTX 1080 Sea Hawk EK X to try as sorta bored with Fury X. May move that on in a few weeks time and get VEGA.
> 
> Seg fault is discussed in this thread. I haven't kept up with thread recently as been busy with buying bits and test fitting stuff for water loop (WC Build thread). IIRC the fault can occur in WinOS if compiling, read thread to check.
> 
> I know my 1800X from week 10 has issue. I'd think the 1700 also has it, as it's from week 9. Week 25 CPUs are supposed to be fine. Only way to know production week is from stamp on IHS.
> 
> Example my CPU has UA 1709PGT on it, the 17 is production year, the 09 is week.


I haven't had any issues with segfaults on windows 10, but then again I don't ever compile and the most task heavy intensive thing I do is gaming. I really am worried about exchanging the CPU and ending up with a bad IMC.

Is there a way to test or use the kill ryzen test script on windows? Does it work on bash?


----------



## Pilotasso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnSync*
> 
> Anyone who has Kraken X52/62 and doesn't see the color options in color settings?
> For some reason I do not see that option so I can't change the color of the led - in CAM software.


It used to be a recurring problem 2 CAM versions ago (a new one rolled out today). I haven't had the issue since upgrading. Maybe they hadn't fixed for every possible hardware combination yet. In that case it's just a question of time.


----------



## OnSync

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> It used to be a recurring problem 2 CAM versions ago (a new one rolled out today). I haven't had the issue since upgrading. Maybe they hadn't fixed for every possible hardware combination yet. In that case it's just a question of time.


I have the latest version, and still do not have LED options. I'm not using AURA app either so I don't know what's the issue here.


----------



## Frikencio

I picked up a 1080 Ti and the system now is complete. Will need to tidy up some things but I am happy with it.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Happy with my C6H, not gonna get a C6E TBH. Know the C6H too well now, trust it like any past board I've had. Used various CPU/RAM and it jusr been sound for me.
> 
> Yeah TR is not really for me, but something just to tinker with and then move on TBH. I also picked up a MSI GTX 1080 Sea Hawk EK X to try as sorta bored with Fury X. May move that on in a few weeks time and get VEGA.
> 
> Seg fault is discussed in this thread. I haven't kept up with thread recently as been busy with buying bits and test fitting stuff for water loop (WC Build thread). IIRC the fault can occur in WinOS if compiling, read thread to check.
> 
> I know my 1800X from week 10 has issue. I'd think the 1700 also has it, as it's from week 9. Week 25 CPUs are supposed to be fine. Only way to know production week is from stamp on IHS.
> 
> Example my CPU has UA 1709PGT on it, the 17 is production year, the 09 is week.


Also at https://community.amd.com/thread/215773?start=1290&tstart=0.

What we know is that all of the RMA replacements that are tested by AMD and shipped are week 25 or later. We don't know if there are seg-faulters in those weeks' production chips that are caught and not shipped.

The importance of this issue may depend on CPU usage. If Linux or Windows emulated Linux is used to compile big programs, segfaults can mess up the compilation requiring a restart with some probability of failure. It is not clear that there is any problem in Windows gaming (or even in Linux gaming). Given the extensive use of various stress tests here, at least a few of you would have noticed if segfaults were being reported.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Happy with my C6H, not gonna get a C6E TBH. Know the C6H too well now, trust it like any past board I've had. Used various CPU/RAM and it jusr been sound for me.
> 
> Yeah TR is not really for me, but something just to tinker with and then move on TBH. I also picked up a MSI GTX 1080 Sea Hawk EK X to try as sorta bored with Fury X. May move that on in a few weeks time and get VEGA.
> 
> Seg fault is discussed in this thread. I haven't kept up with thread recently as been busy with buying bits and test fitting stuff for water loop (WC Build thread). IIRC the fault can occur in WinOS if compiling, read thread to check.
> 
> I know my 1800X from week 10 has issue. I'd think the 1700 also has it, as it's from week 9. Week 25 CPUs are supposed to be fine. Only way to know production week is from stamp on IHS.
> 
> Example my CPU has UA 1709PGT on it, the 17 is production year, the 09 is week.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had any issues with segfaults on windows 10, but then again I don't ever compile and the most task heavy intensive thing I do is gaming. I really am worried about exchanging the CPU and ending up with a bad IMC.
> 
> Is there a way to test or use the kill ryzen test script on windows? Does it work on bash?
Click to expand...

Reportedly it works in Windows Bash, and yields the segfaults we now know and love. Script is at https://github.com/suaefar/ryzen-test


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Reportedly it works in Windows Bash, and yields the segfaults we now know and love. Script is at https://github.com/suaefar/ryzen-test


I asked because I couldn't get it to work. Although I may have done something wrong. GSAT works.

@gupsterg

Did you test for segfaults in windows bash or linux?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> "Yeah TR is not really for me, but something just to tinker with and then move on TBH" It sounds like you have too much money and time to burn lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can give you my bankaccount number if you don't know where to put it lol.
> 
> All kidding aside, I actually need new/better GPU as my 970 is showing his age by now. I get pretty good fps but since i run 144 Hz monitor i would like to have some more performance at the same resolution or higher.
> 
> I did a quick read in the Seg fault thread and it only applies to Linux? In that case i am save.


LOL







.

Technically I own nothing and all is hers







, I'm merely a helper in the journey we share of life







. Due to how our lives are we don't enjoy certain privileges others may, so we indulge other hobbies.

IIRC Mystical (the author of Y-Cruncher) has had issues in WinOS, I maybe wrong but will check.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Also at https://community.amd.com/thread/215773?start=1290&tstart=0.
> 
> What we know is that all of the RMA replacements that are tested by AMD and shipped are week 25 or later. We don't know if there are seg-faulters in those weeks' production chips that are caught and not shipped.
> 
> The importance of this issue may depend on CPU usage. If Linux or Windows emulated Linux is used to compile big programs, segfaults can mess up the compilation requiring a restart with some probability of failure. It is not clear that there is any problem in Windows gaming (or even in Linux gaming). Given the extensive use of various stress tests here, at least a few of you would have noticed if segfaults were being reported.


Will read link. I had read mention by another that they test a CPU prior to shipping, dunno if after week 25 retail chips have an issue or not. Been snowed with other things to keep track TBH.

I would say for a determined OC profile, tested in WinOS, for WinOS, for normal use, I don't encounter issue. On saying that how say Y-Cruncher uses RAM when stress testing is not the same way as when compiling, I read that in a post by Mystical in the OCN thread. So the stress testing we currently do in WinOS may not show the issue.

Again gotta pickup reading those threads for most recent info.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I haven't had any issues with segfaults on windows 10, but then again I don't ever compile and the most task heavy intensive thing I do is gaming. I really am worried about exchanging the CPU and ending up with a bad IMC.
> 
> Is there a way to test or use the kill ryzen test script on windows? Does it work on bash?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> Did you test for segfaults in windows bash or linux?
Click to expand...

I used Ubuntu on a 16GB USB, there is also another test other than Kill Ryzen, when on the that PC I'll post a link. In both tests the R7 1800X has issues.

*** edit ***

The other test.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/6rwggi/ryzen_build_loop_compile_failures_under_linux/


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Technically I own nothing and all is hers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I'm merely a helper in the journey we share of life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Due to how our lives are we don't enjoy certain privileges others may, so we indulge other hobbies.
> 
> IIRC Mystical (the author of Y-Cruncher) has had issues in WinOS, I maybe wrong but will check.
> Will read link. I had read mention by another that they test a CPU prior to shipping, dunno if after week 25 retail chips have an issue or not. Been snowed with other things to keep track TBH.
> 
> I would say for a determined OC profile, tested in WinOS, for WinOS, for normal use, I don't encounter issue. On saying that how say Y-Cruncher uses RAM when stress testing is not the same way as when compiling, I read that in a post by Mystical in the OCN thread. So the stress testing we currently do in WinOS may not show the issue.
> 
> Again gotta pickup reading those threads for most recent info.
> I used Ubuntu on a 16GB USB, there is also another test other than Kill Ryzen, when on the that PC I'll post a link. In both tests the R7 1800X has issues.
> 
> *** edit ***
> 
> The other test.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/6rwggi/ryzen_build_loop_compile_failures_under_linux/


I was being sarcastic







Its none of my business how or what. Sometimes i can't help myself making these comments as i found it kinda funny how you said it as TR is not really that cheap.

I am just happy for you that you have the privilege to do so. I have to save for years in order to buy stuff that expensive and even then i have to rethink my expenses over lol. I learned from my mistakes as i never did that before which is why i am doing a lot of research before i buy expensive stuff for PC or any other kind because i know i am not able to buy something in the coming months. This is also the reason why i am anal about warranty too. I am not complaining though, i have pretty top notch components and stuff and there will always be better more high end components, especially how things change now.

I would like to know what issues there are and if i can test this. Keep us updated


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnSync*
> 
> Anyone who has Kraken X52/62 and doesn't see the color options in color settings?
> For some reason I do not see that option so I can't change the color of the led - in CAM software.


No probs here with the X62 and CAM at version 3.3.5
All works as should
I'd like to sync coloring with the asus aura though but i guess we will have to wait for cam to add support for that


----------



## Pilotasso

will there be such a thing?


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> will there be such a thing?


I'd like to hope so
Their support forum has multiple posts/treads asking for it so i hope they will pick up on that some time soon


----------



## elguero

I haven´t been using my ryzen pc much for the last few weeks, but today it got freeze and never come back, I let it be for about half an hour before I decided to just push the power button until it shutdown.

I had about 3 taps open en edge, the whatsapp app running, and instagram, and It just froze when I tried refreshing windows explorer.

My setup is a ryzen 1700x at stock and Gskill F4-3200C16D-16GTZSK memory also running at stock, am on bios 1501 I have a gigabyte GTX 1050 Ti also at stock and a corsair HX750i power supply with corsair link running on the background my temps never go above 55 C and I recently did a fresh windows 10 creators update install thinking that the freezing problems had something to be with some aura problems I had on the past, but it clearlly wasn´t the case.

Here is a video on YouTube of my setup and how I just froze forever.

https://youtu.be/BTKoYGFaDno


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

*Board Designflaw ?*

Last weekend i OC-ed my GPU Asus RoG Strix RX580 to well above default OCsettings
All worked realy nice untill i noticed that the rig started showing some unstable behavior.
The chipset X370 temp had reached above 50°C (don't recall the exact temp) and was making things unstable.
No wonder... i later realised... as the chipset sits below my GPU and hot air coming from the gpu increased the chipset temperature.
So not only does this get hot from it's own temp but the gpu increases it even more when that is hot as well.

Question :
Does any of you know a way how i can improve coolness of the chipset ?
Is their some sort of coolingsolution for that?... like replace the heatsink with better version or some thing like that
.... Other suggestions are also welcome


----------



## blair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> 9920 bios just timed cold boot into Windows desktop (having to type in password too), 31 seconds. I have 5 drives connected as well not sure if that makes a difference. That's on a 850 evo SSD, maybe I could get it down to 20s with an NVME. I've set CSM to disabled and the boot time wait to 1 sec though, memory train test to 1.


AMD themselves recommended even up to 8 on the memory train testing.. 3 is the minimum recommended from what I've learnt..

I wouldn't complain of cold boots with memory training set to 1, you are asking for the issue to occur :S

Try setting it to 3 and see what happens?

In all my playing with Ryzen 'generally' a stable OC doesn't show cold boot issues... saying that I have ONLY used 1501 EFI to any extent... i used 1403 for like... 30 minutes max before upgrading to 1501 to fix the manual vCore 15x/22x multi issue.

I currently run a 'decent OC' by my standards, 3925Mhz Core (8Hrs OCCT never posted about this), 3466Mhz (4x8gb B-Die) (1000% memtest),

Search my old posts from around page 2620 for my EFI settings if interested..

EDIT: I may have misunderstood your post


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elguero*
> 
> I haven´t been using my ryzen pc much for the last few weeks, but today it got freeze and never come back, I let it be for about half an hour before I decided to just push the power button until it shutdown.
> 
> I had about 3 taps open en edge, the whatsapp app running, and instagram, and It just froze when I tried refreshing windows explorer.
> 
> My setup is a ryzen 1700x at stock and Gskill F4-3200C16D-16GTZSK memory also running at stock, am on bios 1501 I have a gigabyte GTX 1050 Ti also at stock and a corsair HX750i power supply with corsair link running on the background my temps never go above 55 C and I recently did a fresh windows 10 creators update install thinking that the freezing problems had something to be with some aura problems I had on the past, but it clearlly wasn´t the case.
> 
> Here is a video on YouTube of my setup and how I just froze forever.
> 
> https://youtu.be/BTKoYGFaDno


Beyond the segfault issue, believed with good cause to be a CPU fault, there are also reported freeze issues, also being treated as CPU faults. Not having this latter issue, I haven't been paying attention to the details of what it may be due to or how it is alleviated. This ( https://community.amd.com/thread/215773?start=1290&tstart=0 ) thread, and this ( https://www.phoronix.com/forums/forum/phoronix/general-discussion/967913-amd-confirms-linux-performance-marginality-problem-affecting-some-doesn-t-affect-epyc-tr/page29 ) thread embed some information that may help. Sorry I can't summarize what is suspected.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I was being sarcastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its none of my business how or what. Sometimes i can't help myself making these comments as i found it kinda funny how you said it as TR is not really that cheap.
> 
> I am just happy for you that you have the privilege to do so. I have to save for years in order to buy stuff that expensive and even then i have to rethink my expenses over lol. I learned from my mistakes as i never did that before which is why i am doing a lot of research before i buy expensive stuff for PC or any other kind because i know i am not able to buy something in the coming months. This is also the reason why i am anal about warranty too. I am not complaining though, i have pretty top notch components and stuff and there will always be better more high end components, especially how things change now.
> 
> I would like to know what issues there are and if i can test this. Keep us updated


No problem







. I opened my post with "LOL







" to show I understood your friendly banter filled post







.

I guess we all have things that we have to save towards. I have also, it just was at this time some things fell in place to allow the experience of differing HW







. If I was honest I'd be happy with a R5 1600 for what I normally use my PC for. For a while now though games have not captured my attention as much as tinkering. So I went on a bit of an onslaught in my books for HW since about 2015. I am now putting the brakes (now'ish)







.

I have want I want, which really is the R7/C6H. TR has made me go WC for 1st time ever, plan is once that is gone to use the WC on the R7/C6H. Then it's just a decision of do I keep GTX 1080 or move to VEGA. I reckon I will be on VEGA as final card.

As really want an all red team build plus I have a MG279Q and GTX 1080 is not really right choice. FreeSync besides allowing smoother game experience, I have found handy were a game is poorly made. For example Dead Space (I never played it when it was released), this with V-Sync on is capped to 30 FPS, running the game without V-Sync I had this line rendered in the middle of screen, even if at 144Hz and used frame rate target control of 100, but if I use FreeSync there is no rendered line.


----------



## elguero

Thank you, I'll check it out, but in summary I really think all this nonsense with some ryzen cpus is really annoying.


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Beyond the segfault issue, believed with good cause to be a CPU fault, there are also reported freeze issues, also being treated as CPU faults.


I also had silent data corruption during compilation which is worse than seg fault. But this is very rare (because it is hard to have full build completed before seg fault LOL







)


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> *Board Designflaw ?*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Last weekend i OC-ed my GPU Asus RoG Strix RX580 to well above default OCsettings
> All worked realy nice untill i noticed that the rig started showing some unstable behavior.
> The chipset X370 temp had reached above 50°C (don't recall the exact temp) and was making things unstable.
> No wonder... i later realised... as the chipset sits below my GPU and hot air coming from the gpu increased the chipset temperature.
> So not only does this get hot from it's own temp but the gpu increases it even more when that is hot as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Question :
> Does any of you know a way how i can improve coolness of the chipset ?
> Is their some sort of coolingsolution for that?... like replace the heatsink with better version or some thing like that
> .... Other suggestions are also welcome


I don't think the instability you are facing is related to southbridge temperature. I think southbridges, in general, have a max temperature of 85C.If you are sure the GPU is fully stable using the settings it's at right now, and you are using custom PCIE R3 value, then increasing PCIE R3 value a little can help stabilizing CPU PCIE lanes.


----------



## diaaablo

As I say before, cold boost loop is gone totally after I find right CLDO. Every new BIOS have some correlation value (didn't use it in 9920, completely sure about 1401/1403/1501). In my case it is always somewhere around 868mv. IF I remember right, heard about it from Ramad )


----------



## SaiKamalDoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I think to improve the result need to change VTT DDR , Vram to 1.385 + tRC 54, but there is very little time for testing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: settings
> 
> 
> 
> [2017/08/30 21:32:00]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P. Standard]
> D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3000 14-14-14-34-1.35V]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [39.00]
> Performance Bias [None]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3333MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
> - CPU Core Voltage Override [1.36875]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM Voltage [1.38000]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [2]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
> Trc_SM [42]
> TrrdS_SM [7]
> TrrdL_SM [9]
> Tfaw_SM [35]
> TwtrS_SM [4]
> TwtrL_SM [13]
> Twr_SM [26]
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [2]
> TwrwrScl_SM [2]
> Trfc_SM [312]
> Trfc2_SM [Auto]
> Trfc4_SM [Auto]
> Tcwl_SM [14]
> Trtp_SM [13]
> Trdwr_SM [7]
> Twrrd_SM [3]
> TwrwrSc_SM [1]
> TwrwrSd_SM [7]
> TwrwrDd_SM [7]
> TrdrdSc_SM [1]
> TrdrdSd_SM [5]
> TrdrdDd_SM [5]
> Tcke_SM [9]
> ProcODT_SM [80 ohm]
> Cmd2T [Auto]
> Gear Down Mode [Auto]
> Power Down Enable [Auto]
> RttNom [Rtt_Nom Disable]
> RttWr [RZQ/3]
> RttPark [RZQ/1]
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [Auto]
> VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [Auto]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Auto]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
> CPU Current Capability [130%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> CPU Voltage Frequency [400]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [120%]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Current Capability [120%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.38000]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Enabled]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Enabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
> In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [WDC WD30EFRX-68EUZN0]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> Generic USB Flash Disk 0.00 [Auto]
> Generic-SD/MMC/MS/MSPRO 1.00 [Auto]
> USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Auto]
> USB3_6 [Auto]
> USB3_7 [Auto]
> USB3_8 [Auto]
> USB3_9 [Auto]
> USB3_10 [Auto]
> USB2_11 [Auto]
> USB2_12 [Auto]
> USB2_13 [Auto]
> USB2_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> USB_16 [Auto]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Disabled]
> W_PUMP+ Control [Auto]
> Water Pump Upper Temperature [70]
> Water Pump Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> Water Pump Middle Temperature [45]
> Water Pump Middle. Duty Cycle(%) [100]
> Water Pump Lower Temperature [40]
> Water Pump Min. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> IOMMU [Auto]
> Remote Display Feature [Auto]
> Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
> POST Report [1 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [1]
> Profile Name []
> Save to Profile [1]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


I couldn't try this timing on mine as I had to revert back to 1403 as I started getting blackouts after upgrading my graphics card to Vega64. But it runs fine on 1403 bios.. so I guess it's something related to PCIE power usage or some other problem which needs to be fixed by Asus I guess.. I was happy with 1501. It was stable. But I do notice higher cpu physics score with 1403 on 3DMark than what I get with 1501.. may be you should try it out.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turboska*
> 
> Here is a video on YouTube of my setup and how I just froze forever.
> 
> https://youtu.be/BTKoYGFaDno


Can you make some space in those "red" drives? Need to reduce obvious problems.


----------



## Martin778

Is it just me or the thing that I was worried about just happened - Threadripper and Zenith Extreme came out and the Crosshair VI got pretty much forgotten about.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Is it just me or the thing that I was worried about just happened - Threadripper and Zenith Extreme came out and the Crosshair VI got pretty much forgotten about.


Probably not forgotten about, but certainly set aside for a while. It's just not a priority any more.


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RossiOCUK*
> 
> Probably not forgotten about, but certainly set aside for a while. It's just not a priority any more.


These are just my thoughts but, I think that first they need to fix these issues that c6h and am4 has before moving on. When my Sapphire HD7850 broke I had to use my 4790k Deluxe rig with intel HD graphics for a month and god was post boot times 3 times as fast, I had even forgotten how fast and smoothly it boots. and cold boot times are even faster about 7 times as fast, compared to this :O, but now I'm back with c6h and GTX 1080 hopefully they'll fix cold boot completely and fasten boot times at least 2 times with new AGESA :/


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaiKamalDoss*


a big difference?


----------



## hurricane28

Hmm, after a while the fan problem occurred again... No matter what i did, there was no way of getting the fans to ramp down. Until i switched the PC completely off and the problem went away and fans behave normally again.. This is definitely a BIOS problem.

I was having other issues as well so i decided to test my RAM for stability and this is what i got:



Seems like i am not that stable as i first thought.. I got even more errors later on so i guess its time to tweak again...


----------



## maklov17

Have 2 main questions since switching AM4 motherboards from ASRock Taichi (great mobo, just unstable overclocks) to the Crosshair VI (overclocks super stable now):

1. One of my temperature sensors in HWMonitor, TMPIN0, is sometimes 20C above my CPU core temp, but only if the computer is awoken from sleep. From a fresh restart, the temperatures between TMPIN0 and CPU Package (node 0) are the same. Pictures provided. Anything I should worry about? The Max temp doesn't always remain 20C in difference. Once my actual CPU gets to 60, the TMPIN0 doesn't go all the way to 80, but plateaus at 73.
- Also in the AIDA measurement, the Chipset Temperature value is rather high.

2. My LAN LED is Orange, indicating a 100Mbps connection. My router/modem combo is 1Gbps. Is the issue stemming from the LAN cables that are pulled through the walls into my computer?

R5 1600X @4.0GHz, NZXT X62 AIO
ASUS C6H
GTX 1080
2x8GB RAM @ 3200MHz, 14-14-14-34



Capture.JPG 206k .JPG file


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maklov17*
> 
> Have 2 main questions since switching AM4 motherboards from ASRock Taichi (great mobo, just unstable overclocks) to the Crosshair VI (overclocks super stable now):
> 
> 1. One of my temperature sensors in HWMonitor, TMPIN0, is sometimes 20C above my CPU core temp, but only if the computer is awoken from sleep. From a fresh restart, the temperatures between TMPIN0 and CPU Package (node 0) are the same. Pictures provided. Anything I should worry about? The Max temp doesn't always remain 20C in difference. Once my actual CPU gets to 60, the TMPIN0 doesn't go all the way to 80, but plateaus at 73.
> 
> 2. My LAN LED is Orange, indicating a 100Mbps connection. My router/modem combo is 1Gbps. Is the issue stemming from the LAN cables that are pulled through the walls into my computer?
> 
> R5 1600X @4.0GHz, NZXT X62 AIO
> ASUS C6H
> GTX 1080
> 2x8GB RAM @ 3200MHz, 14-14-14-34
> 
> 
> 
> Capture.JPG 206k .JPG file


Is #2 happening only when the computer is off? I know when I look at my router with my computer off, it's orange. When I boot into windows, it's white.


----------



## maklov17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Is #2 happening only when the computer is off? I know when I look at my router with my computer off, it's orange. When I boot into windows, it's white.


When it is on. The LAN LED corresponding to 'Speed' in the Manual is orange.


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maklov17*
> 
> When it is on. The LAN LED corresponding to 'Speed' in the Manual is orange.


My bad, I was referring to the lights on my router itself. I haven't looked at the back of the mobo.


----------



## toxzl2

Good afternoon gupsterg,

I need a little advice here

I am having F9 code on my Ryzen [email protected] 1.35v and GSKILL 2x8GB 3200MHZ 1.35v and SOC default, I changed DRAM VBOOT to 1.4v... running BIOS 1501. Everything is stable on Windows but sometimes I have this F9 code when I shutdown my PC and turn it on again.

What are your settings? How did you solve F9 code?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maklov17*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Is #2 happening only when the computer is off? I know when I look at my router with my computer off, it's orange. When I boot into windows, it's white.
> 
> 
> 
> When it is on. The LAN LED corresponding to 'Speed' in the Manual is orange.
Click to expand...

There can be two causes of which I am aware. One cause is that either the NIC circuit on the motherboard is being told to run at 100 MHz by the BIOS, or the OS directs it to be 100 MHz, or the router is operating at 100 MHz. Assuming that both ends of the line are set to auto negotiate, the the second cause is that one end or the other can't sustain a GB data rate. This may be due to line damage, or miswired plugs, or possibly noise on the line induced from some nearby power line conductors. Cables have to be wired the same at each end (A format or B format) whether terminating in a plug or in a jack. Sometimes one of the eight cable conductors in a plug just doesn't quite make it to the plug conductor. The best way to trouble shoot is to buy a line tester with a remote module for the other end.


----------



## elguero

yea, I've been moving stuff around, they are 2tb and have about 70sh 80sh gb of free space.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toxzl2*
> 
> Good afternoon gupsterg,
> 
> I need a little advice here
> 
> I am having F9 code on my Ryzen [email protected] 1.35v and GSKILL 2x8GB 3200MHZ 1.35v and SOC default, I changed DRAM VBOOT to 1.4v... running BIOS 1501. Everything is stable on Windows but sometimes I have this F9 code when I shutdown my PC and turn it on again.
> 
> What are your settings? How did you solve F9 code?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Hi toxzl2,

Good afternoon to you where you are too







, it's late evening where I am so I will soon be offline, but will reply if you have any questions tomorrow







.

I did lot's of tweaking and profile was always sound in stress testing in WinOS. But I would always have rare intermittent Q-Code: F9 when powering system from shutdown. My combination of HW needs the extra training process (which slows boot time) which UEFI 9920 has.

1700 doing 3.9GHz at 1.35V is nice CPU IMO







, a 1800X I have needs VID: ~1.425V for 3.9GHz. I use VBOOT/VDIMM in sync. I have attached the 3.9GHz 3466MHz profile.

9920_upload_setting.txt 19k .txt file


Only things not in txt are AMD CBS setup.

i) PState 0 3.9GHz, Global C-State Control: Enabled
ii) BankGroupSwap: Disable, BankGroupSwapAlt: Enabled

All the best
Gup


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toxzl2*
> 
> Good afternoon gupsterg,
> 
> I need a little advice here
> 
> I am having F9 code on my Ryzen [email protected] 1.35v and GSKILL 2x8GB 3200MHZ 1.35v and SOC default, I changed DRAM VBOOT to 1.4v... running BIOS 1501. Everything is stable on Windows but sometimes I have this F9 code when I shutdown my PC and turn it on again.
> 
> What are your settings? How did you solve F9 code?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


In my case with Gskill 2x16 Gb of 3200 (OC 3333 Mhz with my settings - copy from Stilt and @kaseki) and Bios 1403 and the PC does this:

Turn on - F9, 8 and off - turn on auto - F9, 8 and off - turn on auto - > code 40 pause two minutes reading disk M2-> turn off on auto again and all OK -> code 24 with OC 3333 Mhz.

Look at my settings (or kaseki) and I hope this help you.

*PD: I ask me, why it pauses with code 40 and then start correctly, before I thinked it was freezed but waiting a little time it runs OK.*
q-code 3F to 4E: OEM POST MEMORY INIT
q-code F9: RECOVERY CAPSULE NOT FOUND
q-code 08: NorthBridge INIT A/F MICRO
q-code F3: RECOVERY FIRMWARE STARTED



Spoiler: Settings at DDR 3333: Spoiler!



Profile4_setting.txt 19k .txt file


----------



## AmxdPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Hi toxzl2,
> 
> Good afternoon to you where you are too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it's late evening where I am so I will soon be offline, but will reply if you have any questions tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I did lot's of tweaking and profile was always sound in stress testing in WinOS. But I would always have rare intermittent Q-Code: F9 when powering system from shutdown. My combination of HW needs the extra training process (which slows boot time) which UEFI 9920 has.
> 
> 1700 doing 3.9GHz at 1.35V is nice CPU IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , a 1800X I have needs VID: ~1.425V for 3.9GHz. I use VBOOT/VDIMM in sync. I have attached the 3.9GHz 3466MHz profile.
> 
> 9920_upload_setting.txt 19k .txt file
> 
> 
> Only things not in txt are AMD CBS setup.
> 
> i) PState 0 3.9GHz, Global C-State Control: Enabled
> ii) BankGroupSwap: Disable, BankGroupSwapAlt: Enabled
> 
> All the best
> Gup


And your CLDO_VDDP?
What is the value you use in that configuration? Auto?

In my case i am using the 3600mhz gskill cl16 kit @3466 cl14 using the 1.4v preset that comes with 9920.

Perhaps that's what i'm missing


----------



## Ramad

This is the latest Q-Code/String Table published by AMI (American Megatrends). The full document, dated *27th April 2017*, can be found here: *Link*
The full table can be found on pages 29-32.

Regardless of what it has been said about the Q-Code table in the manual being outdated and incorrect, AMI table is almost identical to Q-Code table that can be found in the manual, with a few words changed from NB (North Bridge) in AMI's document to System Agent in C6H manual, or SB (South Bridge) to PCH in the manual, they appear to be the same (almost).

My suggestion is to use the Q-Code table in the manual, because they are almost identical to AMI's table, and I can't see a way for motherboards manufacturers to change that. Just ignore sayings about the Q-Codes in the manual being outdated or not valid anymore, because they are still used and included in the manuals.

*To prove the point:*

Look at Q-codes for ROG RAMPAGE VI APEX (X299) in Chapter 1: *Link*

Q-Code table for ROG CROSSHAIR VI EXTREME (X370) in Chapter 1: *Link*

Debug Code LED for X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM (page 48 and later): *Link*

Dr. Debug for X370 Taichi (pages 33-34): *Link*
(To Asrock's credit, they are pointing out that errors 92-99 are PCIE related (VGA), does this ring a bell :http://www.overclock.net/t/1636566/asus-rog-zenith-extreme-x399-threadripper-overclocking-support/350#post_26324129 ?)

Compare the above to AMI's table below:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Teramungus

So, I did a RMA of my G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZSK Trident Z's and the replacement DIMMS are exhibiting the exact same behavior..... One DIMM will boot in ANY slot individually and the other will not boot in ANY slot individually and POST code is "od". If both DIMMs are installed, Windows Properties indicates that only 7.93GB of the 16GB is "usable". I am at a loss as to what is causing this. Any ideas?









History:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teramungus*
> 
> Thanks again! To rule out Windows and/or software, I did a clean install of Windows, ran Taiphoon Burner, and made sure the dumps were for different sticks. In comparing those dumps to the original dumps, all looks equal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At that point I tried individual sticks as before and one would boot in any slot but the other would not boot in any slot. I sent UPS for RMA. Will report back next week with new RAM.
> Thanks. See above. Does not appear to be the motherboard.








Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teramungus*
> 
> I have been running 9920 since release and it has been flawless until yesterday. Prior BIOS all ran at 3200 but with the random cold boot issue.
> 
> The computer shut down and all settings were lost; attempts to OC and/or set RAM back to 3200 all failed.... continuous "F9" loop.
> 
> I upgraded BIOS to 1501 and no difference. Windows memory check found no problem.
> 
> After troubleshooting and no resolution, I noticed that the Window Computer Properties was indicating 16GB installed but only 7.**GB "usable" (slightly less than half).
> 
> I installed each stick separately and found that one of the two would not boot in any DIMM slot- "Od" error. The other stick was just fine in any DIMM.
> 
> _Has anyone had a stick of RAM go bad? Any resolution other than RMA?_ Any ideas why this happened?
> 
> Crosshair VI Hero
> Ryzen 1800X
> *G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZSK* (3200 w/14,14,14,14,34,48)
> P-State OC @ 3.95 (9E) Offset +.03125 LLC3
> 
> Thanks for the help!


----------



## Taylor121

I reseated my memory. I tried various different voltages @ 3200 with loose timings/everything on auto, you name it, but ultimately it always fails memtest at some point.

I don't want an unstable system, so I went ahead an gave up for the time being. I have my memory at 3066 with 14-14-14-14-34-48 timings right now and made it to 6000% memtest over the weekend. I'm going to keep it here for now and may eventually tighten my timings further since this seems to be working a lot better. What other timings would you guys recommend tightening to get the most out of my memory at 3066?


----------



## toxzl2

Thanks for the quick answer,

Since I changed the VBOOT to 1.4v, I have not experienced code F9... I don't know if it fixed it but I will let you know when it happens again.

Do you know the reason for this error?

Have a good night!


----------



## Timur Born

Interesting new find: I can reproduce stalls/freezes using PDF X-Change Editor under very specific circumstances.

- When 8 or 16 rendering threads (plus 1 main application thread) are used by Editor, but CPU affinity is set to only a single logical core then system-wide freezes happen.

- When 8 or 16 rendering threads are used by Editor, but CPU affinity is set to at least two logical cores then no freezes happen. The logical cores can either be on the same physical (SMT) core or different ones (even CCX).

- When 1 to 4 rendering threads are used by Editor then no freezes happen even when affinity is set to only a single logical core.

It's worth mentioning that Editor does not scale too well with higher thread count, so those extra threads at 8 or 16 settings are mostly not even utilized. Freezes still happen.




I did not yet finally conclude if this is a Windows 10 "Creators" problem or a Ryzen specific one.


----------



## Stoffie22

Hi Guys,
I have been lurking arround this thread for months while building and tweaking my Ryzen 1700 system.
I have a problem that nobody discribes here, so need to ask it myselve. (i'm a lazy B*sterd)

It is memory related.
I used 2x 16gb G-Skill 3200c14D 32GVK. Dit not get them past 3200Mhz (only 3196 with 109 base clock)
Some few weeks ago they would not reach their clockspeed anymore. Did not change a thing. Reconfigured my bios settings to a lower overclock, but the RAM would not take it and fell back to 2133Mhz. i looked at the windows system info and i saw that from 32gig memory 16gb was " reserved for hardware" and it was in single channel.
Before it was dual channel and all 32 gig availible. (happend on bios 9903)
Tried swapping slots, but would not go in dual channel anymore, bios reported only 16gig present of the 32 gig availible.
Only in single channel slot configuration will the full 32 Gig turn up and be usable in windows as well (W10 pro 64 bit)
I thought maybe bios corrupsion, reflashed, same result.
Thought maybe 2x16gig in dual rank isn't much appriciated, so bought 2x8 gig GSkill 3600 c15 modules, put them in, same crap!
only 8 gig usable in dual channel slot config. flashed bios to 1501. same result.
No dualchannel on full 16 gig now, only 8 gig. In single channel slot config , full 16 gig availible.
(One positive; they are running @ 3604 ! (in single channel))

So, anybody got some suggestion how to fix this or what the problem is here!??


----------



## blair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie22*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> I have been lurking arround this thread for months while building and tweaking my Ryzen 1700 system.
> I have a problem that nobody discribes here, so need to ask it myselve. (i'm a lazy B*sterd)
> 
> It is memory related.
> I used 2x 16gb G-Skill 3200c14D 32GVK. Dit not get them past 3200Mhz (only 3196 with 109 base clock)
> Some few weeks ago they would not reach their clockspeed anymore. Did not change a thing. Reconfigured my bios settings to a lower overclock, but the RAM would not take it and fell back to 2133Mhz. i looked at the windows system info and i saw that from 32gig memory 16gb was " reserved for hardware" and it was in single channel.
> Before it was dual channel and all 32 gig availible. (happend on bios 9903)
> Tried swapping slots, but would not go in dual channel anymore, bios reported only 16gig present of the 32 gig availible.
> Only in single channel slot configuration will the full 32 Gig turn up and be usable in windows as well (W10 pro 64 bit)
> I thought maybe bios corrupsion, reflashed, same result.
> Thought maybe 2x16gig in dual rank isn't much appriciated, so bought 2x8 gig GSkill 3600 c15 modules, put them in, same crap!
> only 8 gig usable in dual channel slot config. flashed bios to 1501. same result.
> No dualchannel on full 16 gig now, only 8 gig. In single channel slot config , full 16 gig availible.
> (One positive; they are running @ 3604 ! (in single channel))
> 
> So, anybody got some suggestion how to fix this or what the problem is here!??


Rip em all out, test each slot with 1 stick only.

Sounds like you might have at worst, an entirely faulty mem channel... e.g. Slot A1/A2 might be cactus.

Alternatively, it could be faulty DIMM, however that seems very unlikely as you got that second kit with same issue (thus me pointing at the DIMM slots)

let us know how your testing goes.. If all 4 slots work with the 1 sticks try all 4 with the second stick of the kit.

For reference i had the same 'Hardware Reserved' issue, I found it was 1 mem stick faulty


----------



## 1usmus

CAD_BUS test


Spoiler: RTC









red : best perfomance
yellow : best optimized performance
green : it so sad









I think these settings are the most in demand:

20 20 40 60
30 30 30 30
30 30 40 60
20 20 40 120
20 20 30 30


----------



## an4x15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie22*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> I have been lurking arround this thread for months while building and tweaking my Ryzen 1700 system.
> I have a problem that nobody discribes here, so need to ask it myselve. (i'm a lazy B*sterd)
> 
> It is memory related.
> I used 2x 16gb G-Skill 3200c14D 32GVK. Dit not get them past 3200Mhz (only 3196 with 109 base clock)
> Some few weeks ago they would not reach their clockspeed anymore. Did not change a thing. Reconfigured my bios settings to a lower overclock, but the RAM would not take it and fell back to 2133Mhz. i looked at the windows system info and i saw that from 32gig memory 16gb was " reserved for hardware" and it was in single channel.
> Before it was dual channel and all 32 gig availible. (happend on bios 9903)
> Tried swapping slots, but would not go in dual channel anymore, bios reported only 16gig present of the 32 gig availible.
> Only in single channel slot configuration will the full 32 Gig turn up and be usable in windows as well (W10 pro 64 bit)
> I thought maybe bios corrupsion, reflashed, same result.
> Thought maybe 2x16gig in dual rank isn't much appriciated, so bought 2x8 gig GSkill 3600 c15 modules, put them in, same crap!
> only 8 gig usable in dual channel slot config. flashed bios to 1501. same result.
> No dualchannel on full 16 gig now, only 8 gig. In single channel slot config , full 16 gig availible.
> (One positive; they are running @ 3604 ! (in single channel))
> 
> So, anybody got some suggestion how to fix this or what the problem is here!??


Hi,

I having the exact same situation.

I have 4x8 Gb DDR3 3200 G.skill ram. Trindent Z RGB CL16 .

After the last bios upgrade (1403), i having the same issue. If im using all 4 slots 2x8 GB ram is missing from the system. If i use 3x8 everything shows up perfectly.

If put the last module in the system the ram in the A2-B2 slot disappear (also in bios wont show the correct GB in overall status), but in the bios spd reader show the RAM-s i belive (need to check). I tested all of the ram stick in other system and multiple times finished the memtest without any issue.

Definitely a strange bios bug. I sent my report in already. But i got no response.

I tried the play with the possible combination of the sticks, nothing helped. If you try to use 4 sticks 2 of the sticks won't work as ram. RGB sticks lights up i can control them. Also i can re-flash/re-write the ram spd, so they are fully accessible under os.

Cheers


----------



## karenin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> CAD_BUS test


Did you use the CAD Setup time like @Ramad suggested?

And what dies are you using? For me, even the small differences between E-Die (Ramads sticks) and my D-Die need extremly different CAD/RTTs. So its important to know what you are using


----------



## alonor

Hi guys, when will they fix the error with the 55 post code? from the purchase itself, this mistake simply torments me and has not been repaired so far, how much longer can I wait? cpu ryzen 1700x, ram kingston predator 3200, rx 480.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karenin*
> 
> Did you use the CAD Setup time like @Ramad suggested?
> 
> And what dies are you using? For me, even the small differences between E-Die (Ramads sticks) and my D-Die need extremly different CAD/RTTs. So its important to know what you are using


CAD_setup have nothing in common with CAD _BUS. Ramad was wrong in this. In CAD_BUS we set the impedance, and in the CAD_Setup we set margin of signal's.
In all my tests I used CAD_setup [auto]

G.Skill F4-3000c14D-32GTZR (B-die memory)

*+ CAD_Setup empty in bios*











*How was it possible to test what is not in the bios? it's a dummy







*


----------



## karenin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> CAD_setup have nothing in common with CAD _BUS. Ramad was wrong in this. In CAD_BUS we set the impedance, and in the CAD_Setup we set margin of signal's.
> In all my tests I used CAD_setup [auto]
> 
> G.Skill F4-3000c14D-32GTZR (B-die memory)
> 
> *+ CAD_Setup empty in bios*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How was it possible to test what is not in the bios? it's a dummy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Odd, i cant boot anything higher than 60ohm on the 4 CAD, if im not setting setup time to 60-63 (for 60 and 120 ohms). So for me (on the prime x370) it seems to have effects. And simultane, if im using the setup 30 for cke, i cant boot, only with it set higher than 36. So it definetly has some impact, even if its empty for you (maybe because you have it on auto?)

Thx for the confirmation, i looked up your rams, but the sites state that yours arent b-die exclusive.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie22*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> I have been lurking arround this thread for months while building and tweaking my Ryzen 1700 system.
> I have a problem that nobody discribes here, so need to ask it myselve. (i'm a lazy B*sterd)
> 
> It is memory related.
> I used 2x 16gb G-Skill 3200c14D 32GVK. Dit not get them past 3200Mhz (only 3196 with 109 base clock)
> Some few weeks ago they would not reach their clockspeed anymore. Did not change a thing. Reconfigured my bios settings to a lower overclock, but the RAM would not take it and fell back to 2133Mhz. i looked at the windows system info and i saw that from 32gig memory 16gb was " reserved for hardware" and it was in single channel.
> Before it was dual channel and all 32 gig availible. (happend on bios 9903)
> Tried swapping slots, but would not go in dual channel anymore, bios reported only 16gig present of the 32 gig availible.
> Only in single channel slot configuration will the full 32 Gig turn up and be usable in windows as well (W10 pro 64 bit)
> I thought maybe bios corrupsion, reflashed, same result.
> Thought maybe 2x16gig in dual rank isn't much appriciated, so bought 2x8 gig GSkill 3600 c15 modules, put them in, same crap!
> only 8 gig usable in dual channel slot config. flashed bios to 1501. same result.
> No dualchannel on full 16 gig now, only 8 gig. In single channel slot config , full 16 gig availible.
> (One positive; they are running @ 3604 ! (in single channel))
> 
> So, anybody got some suggestion how to fix this or what the problem is here!??


Several months ago, someone reported a similar problem. It turned out that one of the CPU pins had gotten bent, and it happened to be a pin for one of the memory channels. Have you tried reverting to a VERY old BIOS version to see if that fixes the problem? It is possible something happened to the motherboard as well, but I wouldn't jump to that conclusion YET.

Now, I am running G-skill 3200 16D memory(Ripjaws V) in the 2x16 configuration, getting to 2933 without any real problem, 100 base clock, and I just need to set geardown disabled with 2T. Hynix M-die sucks, but it is stable.


----------



## usoldier

Hey guys can anyone tell me the settings for this mem Kit - Gskill Trident F4-3200C14D-16GTZR . Iam trying to get it stable at 3200 but keep getting errors on HCI mem test .

Iam preaty confused on the bios menu tbh, I dont undertand how can i put hem to their default XMP profile.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Hey guys can anyone tell me the settings for this mem Kit - Gskill Trident F4-3200C14D-16GTZR . Iam trying to get it stable at 3200 but keep getting errors on HCI mem test .
> 
> Iam preaty confused on the bios menu tbh, I dont undertand how can i put hem to their default XMP profile.


I think this was my last documented 3200 status before having to change a lot of things to get to 3333. Note that more recent versions of this Calc table have more information, but this version should include non default items that were relevant.


Spoiler: 3200C14 at 3200


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Interesting new find: I can reproduce stalls/freezes using PDF X-Change Editor under very specific circumstances.
> 
> - When 8 or 16 rendering threads (plus 1 main application thread) are used by Editor, but CPU affinity is set to only a single logical core then system-wide freezes happen.
> 
> - When 8 or 16 rendering threads are used by Editor, but CPU affinity is set to at least two logical cores then no freezes happen. The logical cores can either be on the same physical (SMT) core or different ones (even CCX).
> 
> - When 1 to 4 rendering threads are used by Editor then no freezes happen even when affinity is set to only a single logical core.
> 
> It's worth mentioning that Editor does not scale too well with higher thread count, so those extra threads at 8 or 16 settings are mostly not even utilized. Freezes still happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not yet finally conclude if this is a Windows 10 "Creators" problem or a Ryzen specific one.


You might review this link that appears to address the instant reboot issue; if it includes your case, they may want to know your method of forcing it as this seems to have eluded the victims. Otherwise, you may be able to find what thread is directed at freezes.

https://community.amd.com/message/2811964


----------



## Timur Born

At least for X-Change Editor and Reaper the methods are likely the same: fire 8-16 threads at a single logical core and watch the system go down on its knees.









This does not work with Prime95, though, so the workload itself seems to be relevant. I will have to see if Linpack offers a command-line option to control the number of threads (ITB does not).


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> CAD_BUS test
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: RTC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red : best perfomance
> yellow : best optimized performance
> green : it so sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think these settings are the most in demand:
> 
> 20 20 40 60
> 30 30 30 30
> 30 30 40 60
> 20 20 40 120
> 20 20 30 30


You could start by noting which BIOS you are using. Were your RAM and CPU stable on those values? MEMtest/HCI for example.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> CAD_setup have nothing in common with CAD _BUS. Ramad was wrong in this. In CAD_BUS we set the impedance, and in the CAD_Setup we set margin of signal's.
> In all my tests I used CAD_setup [auto]
> 
> G.Skill F4-3000c14D-32GTZR (B-die memory)
> 
> *+ CAD_Setup empty in bios*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How was it possible to test what is not in the bios? it's a dummy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I don't mind being wrong, but what are we looking at here, any details?


----------



## hurricane28

I think i solved my RAM instability issues:



Kinda weird that it was stable at first and all of a sudden it isn't anymore.

I still have the Fan header issue, i tried with other fans but it does it with all fans i connect to it. I even tried fan tuning in BIOS but that makes things even worse unfortunately. I starting to think that its an Asus thing because i had this too on my 990FX Sabertooth boards..

I have another issue and that is this error message in event viewer:



Can someone explain to me what that error dictates and perhaps shed a light on my previous fan header problem?

Thnx in advanced.


----------



## Triniboi82

Reading thru this thread has me second guessing my ryzen purchase now, still haven't tore down my current rig because I'm waiting for a block to arrive.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

@hurricane28
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I think i solved my RAM instability issues:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda weird that it was stable at first and all of a sudden it isn't anymore.
> 
> I still have the Fan header issue, i tried with other fans but it does it with all fans i connect to it. I even tried fan tuning in BIOS but that makes things even worse unfortunately. I starting to think that its an Asus thing because i had this too on my 990FX Sabertooth boards..
> 
> I have another issue and that is this error message in event viewer:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone explain to me what that error dictates and perhaps shed a light on my previous fan header problem?
> 
> Thnx in advanced.


Do you run windows in performance mode? ... wondering if you are becose those errors look similar to the ones i gotten when i had mine on "balanced" powerplan.
It's worth to have a look if that is set correctly
Secondly... i would suggest to check if you have the latest chipset drivers installed... Using outdated ones can give such errors as well
Other then that, nothing pops to mind atm

In regards to your fan issues... What do you have connected to your CPU-fan header?
What else do you have connected to your fan headers?
Do you use a AIO cooler? If so... to what fan header is it connected?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> @hurricane28
> Do you run windows in performance mode? ... wondering if you are becose those errors look similar to the ones i gotten when i had mine on "balanced" powerplan.
> It's worth to have a look if that is set correctly
> Secondly... i would suggest to check if you have the latest chipset drivers installed... Using outdated ones can give such errors as well
> Other then that, nothing pops to mind atm
> 
> In regards to your fan issues... What do you have connected to your CPU-fan header?
> What else do you have connected to your fan headers?
> Do you use a AIO cooler? If so... to what fan header is it connected?


Thnx for the input.

Now you mentioned it, i recently installed new chipset drivers which include the ryzen balanced mode profile. I checked and indeed i was running it, changed it to performance again and tomorrow i check if i have these errors. Thnx for that









I have 3 Noctua NF-F12 Undustrial PPC 3K rpm fans connected to the chassis fan header via 3 way splitter. On chassis fan header 3 i have 40 mm Noctua fan which is blowing on my Samsung 950 Pro.

I don't get this ridiculous temp reading of -79 anymore which is solved by new updates of the hardwareinfo64 and aida64. I would really like to know what is causing this fan issues, it doesn't matter what fan i connect to these ports they just don't want to work properly. I don't think its Windows related because it does it in BIOS too and if it were in Windows and i restart to enter BIOS, it should stop and behave normally. I also checked if they do not draw too much from one fan header but that is not the case and even at full 100% i still have head room left and since they never have to run at 100% due to my 360 mm radiator i have plenty to spare.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx for the input.
> 
> Now you mentioned it, i recently installed new chipset drivers which include the ryzen balanced mode profile. I checked and indeed i was running it, changed it to performance again and tomorrow i check if i have these errors. Thnx for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 Noctua NF-F12 Undustrial PPC 3K rpm fans connected to the chassis fan header via 3 way splitter. On chassis fan header 3 i have 40 mm Noctua fan which is blowing on my Samsung 950 Pro.
> 
> I don't get this ridiculous temp reading of -79 anymore which is solved by new updates of the hardwareinfo64 and aida64. I would really like to know what is causing this fan issues, it doesn't matter what fan i connect to these ports they just don't want to work properly. I don't think its Windows related because it does it in BIOS too and if it were in Windows and i restart to enter BIOS, it should stop and behave normally. I also checked if they do not draw too much from one fan header but that is not the case and even at full 100% i still have head room left and since they never have to run at 100% due to my 360 mm radiator i have plenty to spare.


Those 3 on the splitter are 4 pin fans... Your splitter is 4 pin as well ?
What kinda splitter is it?
Also... what about the cooler (i asked) and is nothing connected to the CPU-fan header?

EDIT: Those noctua fans are 2k RPM btw but not sure yet if that could be a issue


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Those 3 on the splitter are 4 pin fans... Your splitter is 4 pin as well ?
> What kinda splitter is it?
> Also... what about the cooler (i asked) and is nothing connected to the CPU-fan header?


Yes, everything is 4-pin and when it works it works very well but now and then at any given time the fans start to ramp up to 100% and stay there until i completely shut down my PC and pull the power cord from the PSU. Than when i restart it works again but starts after a few minutes.

I have ALphacool Eisbaer 360 and there is nothing connected than what i mentioned before. I tried the CPU fan header and water pump header but they all have the same issue. I will do more testing tomorrow with different fans. I have some Corsair 120 L fans which are also 4-pin.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes, everything is 4-pin and when it works it works very well but now and then at any given time the fans start to ramp up to 100% and stay there until i completely shut down my PC and pull the power cord from the PSU. Than when i restart it works again but starts after a few minutes.
> 
> I have ALphacool Eisbaer 360 and there is nothing connected than what i mentioned before. I tried the CPU fan header and water pump header but they all have the same issue. I will do more testing tomorrow with different fans. I have some Corsair 120 L fans which are also 4-pin.


Something needs to be connected to the CPU-fan header.... Else the board will have probs with fans


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, i tried that but i get the same result.

I tried one fan, i tried 2 fans and later 3 fans to my CPU fan header and i get same result no matter what i do..


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

i ment... what ever testing you do... keep some thing plugged into the cpu-fan header at all times








Btw How are your fans controlled for the cooler?
Do they run via a output on the cooler or are they connected to a board fan header?
Are those affected as well by the sudden ramp up issue?


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes, everything is 4-pin and when it works it works very well but now and then at any given time the fans start to ramp up to 100% and stay there until i completely shut down my PC and pull the power cord from the PSU. Than when i restart it works again but starts after a few minutes.
> 
> I have ALphacool Eisbaer 360 and there is nothing connected than what i mentioned before. I tried the CPU fan header and water pump header but they all have the same issue. I will do more testing tomorrow with different fans. I have some Corsair 120 L fans which are also 4-pin.


PWM control is broken (Edit: At least for some users, and/or PWM fans), and that was reported a long time ago. I simply use my PWM fans with DC control and everything is working just fine.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> PWM control is broken (Edit: At least for some users, and/or PWM fans), and that was reported a long time ago. I simply use my PWM fans with DC control and everything is working just fine.


I use the DC control as well although the other setting works for me also without issue.
It beiing broken (for some users) was on what bios version(s)?
Do you recall...?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> @hurricane28
> Do you run windows in performance mode? ... wondering if you are becose those errors look similar to the ones i gotten when i had mine on "balanced" powerplan.
> It's worth to have a look if that is set correctly
> Secondly... i would suggest to check if you have the latest chipset drivers installed... Using outdated ones can give such errors as well
> Other then that, nothing pops to mind atm
> 
> In regards to your fan issues... What do you have connected to your CPU-fan header?
> What else do you have connected to your fan headers?
> Do you use a AIO cooler? If so... to what fan header is it connected?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thnx for the input.
> 
> Now you mentioned it, i recently installed new chipset drivers which include the ryzen balanced mode profile. I checked and indeed i was running it, changed it to performance again and tomorrow i check if i have these errors. Thnx for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 Noctua NF-F12 Undustrial PPC 3K rpm fans connected to the chassis fan header via 3 way splitter. On chassis fan header 3 i have 40 mm Noctua fan which is blowing on my Samsung 950 Pro.
> 
> I don't get this ridiculous temp reading of -79 anymore which is solved by new updates of the hardwareinfo64 and aida64. I would really like to know what is causing this fan issues, it doesn't matter what fan i connect to these ports they just don't want to work properly. I don't think its Windows related because it does it in BIOS too and if it were in Windows and i restart to enter BIOS, it should stop and behave normally. I also checked if they do not draw too much from one fan header but that is not the case and even at full 100% i still have head room left and since they never have to run at 100% due to my 360 mm radiator i have plenty to spare.
Click to expand...

Be sure that you are not violating the fan wiring limitation points made in my post 25617.


----------



## maklov17

Can any of you let me know what Chipset temperatures you are getting when overclocking to close to 4GHz? I have a 1600X, though I would guess the same would apply for R7 CPUs.

According to AIDA64, my chipset temperature (this temperature is not listed in HWMonitor), is around 53C at idle, 62C at load. Is this the VRM temps?


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maklov17*
> 
> Can any of you let me know what Chipset temperatures you are getting when overclocking to close to 4GHz? I have a 1600X, though I would guess the same would apply for R7 CPUs.
> 
> According to AIDA64, my chipset temperature (this temperature is not listed in HWMonitor), is around 53C at idle, 62C at load. Is this the VRM temps?



1700X at idle
And No... VRM is a difrent chip
This is the x370 chipset


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Something needs to be connected to the CPU-fan header.... Else the board will have probs with fans


What if you don't have a CPU fan?


----------



## CDub07

You can just disable it. You have to select a mode then you can change it to ignore. I don't have my connected. Using a AIO.


----------



## CDub07

Now my question. Is there a bug when running 3200MHz? I can get my computer to boot and pass AIDA64 stress for hours but when I reboot my computer blinks once and then blinks again and defaults back to 2133MHz. Does this mean its not stable or this the "cold bug" I seen talked about? At 2933MHz I don't have this problem but 3200MHz shows up everytime.


----------



## Clukos

I'm trying to set the max CPU fan speed through the BIOS and it just won't stick. I want it to be 75% and not 100% and every time I set it it just goes to 100% anyway. Anybody else with this issue?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I'm trying to set the max CPU fan speed through the BIOS and it just won't stick. I want it to be 75% and not 100% and every time I set it it just goes to 100% anyway. Anybody else with this issue?


Yes, read my previous post. Fan controlling is broken for me using the fan headers on the motherboard. No matter what fan header i use, eventually it will go wrong at some point. It can work for days but at any given random time it will go nuts again.

I don't want to try anymore if it works on other settings as i tried everything without succes..


----------



## hurricane28

Btw,

Thnx guys for the input. I guess i have to use my fan controller in order to control my CPU fan speed... I might end up buying Aquaero as my current fan controller is not 4-pin pwm and lowest is 1380 rpm without pwm.


----------



## Clukos

Using the silent preset works, kinda. And I actually have no problem with the other fan headers, only the CPU fan is problematic for me.


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Hi, I've got F4-3600C16D-16GTZR and using BIOS 1501 with no luck getting them working @ 3600 MHz CL16.

Anyone has had any luck with them, or have settings for this kit (e.g. 3466 MHz CL14 settings). Would appreciate (search function is really a pain to find something relevant, hence I'm asking).

Thanks.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReDXfiRe*
> 
> Hi, I've got F4-3600C16D-16GTZR and using BIOS 1501 with no luck getting them working @ 3600 MHz CL16.
> 
> Anyone has had any luck with them, or have settings for this kit (e.g. 3466 MHz CL14 settings). Would appreciate (search function is really a pain to find something relevant, hence I'm asking).
> 
> Thanks.


I have the exact same kit, testing them out at 3466C14 2T at the moment:










1.4 vdimm
1.1 vsoc

That is GSAT stable, HCI memtest stable etc.


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I have the exact same kit, testing them out at 3466C14 2T at the moment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.4 vdimm
> 1.1 vsoc
> 
> That is GSAT stable, HCI memtest stable etc.


If you don't mind upload the TXT file with the settings on BIOS I would appreciate, some of the settings from Ryzen Timer Checker, I don't know how to put then, such as TRFC, TRFC2, TRFC4. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReDXfiRe*
> 
> If you don't mind upload the TXT file with the settings on BIOS I would appreciate, some of the settings from Ryzen Timer Checker, I don't know how to put then, such as TRFC, TRFC2, TRFC4. Thanks in advance.


I'm currently stress testing the system so I'll do that once that's finished.


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I'm currently stress testing the system so I'll do that once that's finished.


Sure, also let me know which voltages should I tweak. I've had some 3466 MHz CL14 settings, but it takes up to 15 mins to get a succesful post (they were stable using TPU memtest overnight), but 15 mins to get one successful post is annoying :\

Thanks (going to sleep, will check once I wake up







)


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> I use the DC control as well although the other setting works for me also without issue.
> It beiing broken (for some users) was on what bios version(s)?
> Do you recall...?


I didn't bother to try it with the latest versions since 9920. I had the problem with the fans suddenly running at 100%, or 0%, sometimes when using PWM control.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReDXfiRe*
> 
> Sure, also let me know which voltages should I tweak. I've had some 3466 MHz CL14 settings, but it takes up to 15 mins to get a succesful post (they were stable using TPU memtest overnight), but 15 mins to get one successful post is annoying :\
> 
> Thanks (going to sleep, will check once I wake up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Here










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [39.00]
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3466MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
- CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.15000]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.10000]
DRAM Voltage [1.40000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [1.80000]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]

Mem Over Clock Fail Count [1]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
Trc_SM [42]
TrrdS_SM [4]
TrrdL_SM [4]
Tfaw_SM [16]
TwtrS_SM [4]
TwtrL_SM [8]
Twr_SM [10]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [2]
TwrwrScl_SM [2]
Trfc_SM [260]
Trfc2_SM [190]
Trfc4_SM [100]
Tcwl_SM [14]
Trtp_SM [6]
Trdwr_SM [6]
Twrrd_SM [2]
TwrwrSc_SM [1]
TwrwrSd_SM [5]
TwrwrDd_SM [5]
TrdrdSc_SM [1]
TrdrdSd_SM [3]
TrdrdDd_SM [3]
Tcke_SM [1]
ProcODT_SM [53.3 ohm]
Cmd2T [2T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [Auto]
RttWr [Auto]
RttPark [Auto]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [Auto]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [0.85500]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
CPU Current Capability [140%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
CPU Voltage Frequency [300]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Extreme]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
VDDSOC Current Capability [140%]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Current Capability [130%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.40000]


----------



## GrassuTatae3

hello guys. I have a question if you can help me overclock to a Ryzen 7 1700, asus x370 crosshair 6 hero, ddr.4 hyperx fury 2133mhz. I want to run the processor at 4ghz and be stable ..
ps: use watercooling Arctic Ac freezer 240
I forgot to mention that profile from asus extreme overclocking 4ghz is useful ??Thanks!!


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrassuTatae3*
> 
> hello guys. I have a question if you can help me overclock to a Ryzen 7 1700, asus x370 crosshair 6 hero, ddr.4 hyperx fury 2133mhz. I want to run the processor at 4ghz and be stable ..
> ps: use watercooling Arctic Ac freezer 240
> I forgot to mention that profile from asus extreme overclocking 4ghz is useful ??Thanks!!


The simple way is to just put in a 40 multiplier in and see for yourself if it will work. I will note that the power draw/demand starts to increase significantly beyond a 38 multipler(3.8GHz), but for me at least, I didn't have to do ANYTHING beyond setting the multiplier.

Another thing to note is that Ryzen sees a HUGE improvement in performance by getting memory to run at higher speeds. My 2x16GB Hynix M-die memory is limited to 2933 for speed, but 2133 memory speeds will actually limit your system performance.


----------



## GrassuTatae3

From your point of view do I have to change and ddr with something of 3200 or overclock and the frequency of the rams?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> You could start by noting which BIOS you are using. Were your RAM and CPU stable on those values? MEMtest/HCI for example.
> I don't mind being wrong, but what are we looking at here, any details?


My memory stable in any settings on 3200







(I will do confirmation on the week, stability test 3200)

About second pic. Its our bios 1501 with empty parameters Cad timings. I think this is a workpiece, or it is disabled by default with zeros.

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*DUAL RANK 3333 2 presets







*

Bios 1501
CLDO_VDDP auto
VDDP 900
VPP MEM 2.52
Vdram/Vbootdram 1.395 current cap. 120% switch freq. 400khz
VTT DDR 0.6996
Soc 1.025 + current cap. 130% LLC3 switch freq. 400khz
procODT 68.8
Rtt: disable / RZQ3 / RZQ1
CAD_BUS 30 40 60 + 30 30 40 60
GearDown enable + 1T
PowerDown disable



+ tCKE 1


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> My memory stable in any settings on 3200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About second pic. Its our bios 1501 with empty parameters Cad timings. I think this is a workpiece, or it is disabled by default with zeros.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *DUAL RANK 3333 2 presets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Bios 1501
> CLDO_VDDP auto
> VDDP 900
> VPP MEM 2.52
> Vdram/Vbootdram 1.395 current cap. 120% switch freq. 400khz
> VTT DDR 0.6996
> Soc 1.025 + current cap. 130% LLC3 switch freq. 400khz
> procODT 68.8
> Rtt: disable / RZQ3 / RZQ1
> CAD_BUS 30 40 60 + 30 30 40 60
> 
> 
> 
> + tCKE 1


It's actually not as you think. It does not mean it's disabled or does not exist if the parameter is empty or set to 0. You can check again on the same page that includes the primary and secondary timings for example, those are empty and are also set to 0 (we are talking about around 30 parameters), but they are never empty when we reset the BIOS and the timings does apply correctly when changed, beside that, we would set CL = 8 and the PC would boot at CL = 14 if these were "dummies".

This is no critic in any way, I'm only trying to explain that there is a lot under the hood than what we can see.

*Take a look :*



Even if they appear to be empty, are they in fact "linked" to other tables which are not visible to us.

The relationship between CAD Setup and CAD Drivers is easy to test by setting the CMD Setup to 8 for example and CMD Driver strength to 20 Ohm, and try to boot changing these 2 parameters as described in this example.

And by the way, testing RAM for around 10 minutes does not mean it's stable, regardless of which program we use. Good luck.


----------



## Algy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDub07*
> 
> Now my question. Is there a bug when running 3200MHz? I can get my computer to boot and pass AIDA64 stress for hours but when I reboot my computer blinks once and then blinks again and defaults back to 2133MHz. Does this mean its not stable or this the "cold bug" I seen talked about? At 2933MHz I don't have this problem but 3200MHz shows up everytime.


I think I have the same problem with this motherboard. My rams (F4-3200C14D-16GTZ) runs fine at the xmp profile(14-14-14-14-34-48 @ 3200mhz 1,35v), but sometimes when I boot my pc and open CPUZ, rams goes to the default timming and speeds (2133mhz).

Any thoughts? thx..


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [39.00]
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3466MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
> CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
> - CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.15000]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.10000]
> DRAM Voltage [1.40000]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [1.80000]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> 
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [1]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
> Trc_SM [42]
> TrrdS_SM [4]
> TrrdL_SM [4]
> Tfaw_SM [16]
> TwtrS_SM [4]
> TwtrL_SM [8]
> Twr_SM [10]
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [2]
> TwrwrScl_SM [2]
> Trfc_SM [260]
> Trfc2_SM [190]
> Trfc4_SM [100]
> Tcwl_SM [14]
> Trtp_SM [6]
> Trdwr_SM [6]
> Twrrd_SM [2]
> TwrwrSc_SM [1]
> TwrwrSd_SM [5]
> TwrwrDd_SM [5]
> TrdrdSc_SM [1]
> TrdrdSd_SM [3]
> TrdrdDd_SM [3]
> Tcke_SM [1]
> ProcODT_SM [53.3 ohm]
> Cmd2T [2T]
> Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [Auto]
> RttWr [Auto]
> RttPark [Auto]
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [Auto]
> VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [0.85500]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Auto]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
> CPU Current Capability [140%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> CPU Voltage Frequency [300]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [140%]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Current Capability [130%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.40000]


I'm having a little issue booting them up with 1.40 DRAM and 1.40 DRAM Vboot Voltage. I changed to 1.45 DRAM Vboot Voltage and posts were with little hiccup. Changed ProcODT to 60 ohm too.

The issue is that I use TPU Memtest and using 1.40 DRAM voltage gave me 1 error within 20-25 mins into the test. At 1.41 DRAM Volt the results were the same and when using 1.42 DRAM Voltage it gave me crazy number of errors.

If there's any suggestion which settings should I tweak to get this kit pass through memtest would appreciate it.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReDXfiRe*
> 
> I'm having a little issue booting them up with 1.40 DRAM and 1.40 DRAM Vboot Voltage. I changed to 1.45 DRAM Vboot Voltage and posts were with little hiccup. Changed ProcODT to 60 ohm too.
> 
> The issue is that I use TPU Memtest and using 1.40 DRAM voltage gave me 1 error within 20-25 mins into the test. At 1.41 DRAM Volt the results were the same and when using 1.42 DRAM Voltage it gave me crazy number of errors.
> 
> If there's any suggestion which settings should I tweak to get this kit pass through memtest would appreciate it.


If you have 2 dimms (2x8GB) and they are single rank you could try enabling BankGroupSwapAlt in the advanced settings. That helps with stability and performance on my end.


----------



## hurricane28

When i was "stable" yesterday with 400% Memtest64 i thought it was a good idea to firmly test stability over night and this is the restult:




Quite stable







CL14 was a little too much for it i guess. I don't know if its the RAM or IMC on the chip that isn't up for the job and i haven't tried tbh. I just load The Stilt 3466 profile and it works right off the bat.

I would really like to clock my CPU to 4 GHz but i am afraid putting too much volt through it.. My voltage now swings between 1,375 at idle and 1.330 at load. LLC level 2 with 1.375 v in BIOS.


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> If you have 2 dimms (2x8GB) and they are single rank you could try enabling BankGroupSwapAlt in the advanced settings. That helps with stability and performance on my end.


Went back to DRAM 1.40 and Vboot 1.45, just enabled BankGroupSwapAlt, will see if it passes test.







thanks


----------



## Timur Born

New problems arise: These kind of dropouts happen while harddrive data is shoved from one drive to another (to a compressed image) by Paragon Partition Manager via USB 3.0 (CPU connected ports). Both drives are in a single Startech USB 3.1 enclosure using a Asmedia USB 3.1 controller.

As you might notice the dropouts can be measured as extremely high IRQ latencies that happen every few seconds, but there is no single driver responsible for these, so it happens on a lower system level. Once I am done with the current backup task I will check if the chipset connected ports cause the same issue.



This likely also explains why the backup job is so low, less than 15 mb/s read/write per drive while doing mostly sequential operations.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> It's actually not as you think. It does not mean it's disabled or does not exist if the parameter is empty or set to 0. You can check again on the same page that includes the primary and secondary timings for example, those are empty and are also set to 0 (we are talking about around 30 parameters), but they are never empty when we reset the BIOS and the timings does apply correctly when changed, beside that, we would set CL = 8 and the PC would boot at CL = 14 if these were "dummies".
> 
> This is no critic in any way, I'm only trying to explain that there is a lot under the hood than what we can see.
> 
> *Take a look :*
> 
> 
> 
> Even if they appear to be empty, are they in fact "linked" to other tables which are not visible to us.
> 
> The relationship between CAD Setup and CAD Drivers is easy to test by setting the CMD Setup to 8 for example and CMD Driver strength to 20 Ohm, and try to boot changing these 2 parameters as described in this example.
> 
> And by the way, testing RAM for around 10 minutes does not mean it's stable, regardless of which program we use. Good luck.


0 is passed to the function in two cases:
1) disable
2) set the condition for execution, in our case there

if (var = 0) {
system start;
} else if (var> 0) {
bla bla bla;
} else {
system not start;
}

the theory is good, but 100% neither I, nor you can not know that in fact...









*DUAL RANK 3333 (HCI 1200% free error)
*
Bios 1501
CLDO_VDDP auto
VDDP 900
VPP MEM 2.52
Vdram/Vbootdram 1.395 current cap. 120% switch freq. 400khz
VTT DDR 0.6996
Soc 1.025 + current cap. 130% LLC3 switch freq. 400khz
procODT 68.8
Rtt: disable / RZQ3 / RZQ1
CAD_BUS 30 40 60 + 30 30 40 60
GearDown enable + 1T
PowerDown disable



first error i see after 60min test...It is impossible to catch these errors...test and configure the dual rank is 2 times more difficult, many times more time is needed...and I think now the culprit of the mistakes of these "SOC"


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> 0 is passed to the function in two cases:
> 1) disable
> 2) set the condition for execution, in our case there
> 
> if (var = 0) {
> system start;
> } else if (var> 0) {
> bla bla bla;
> } else {
> system not start;
> }
> 
> the theory is good, but 100% neither I, nor you can not know that in fact...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DUAL RANK 3333 (HCI 1200% free error)
> *
> Bios 1501
> CLDO_VDDP auto
> VDDP 900
> VPP MEM 2.52
> Vdram/Vbootdram 1.395 current cap. 120% switch freq. 400khz
> VTT DDR 0.6996
> Soc 1.025 + current cap. 130% LLC3 switch freq. 400khz
> procODT 68.8
> Rtt: disable / RZQ3 / RZQ1
> CAD_BUS 30 40 60 + 30 30 40 60
> GearDown enable + 1T
> PowerDown disable
> 
> 
> 
> first error i see after 60min test...It is impossible to catch these errors...test and configure the dual rank is 2 times more difficult, many times more time is needed...and I think now the culprit of the mistakes of these "SOC"


What about The Stilt profiles in your BIOS? It solved issues for me and as you can read in my previous post i let memtest run overnight with 0 errors.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What about The Stilt profiles in your BIOS? It solved issues for me and as you can read in my previous post i let memtest run overnight with 0 errors.


yeah, but my memory DUAL RANK








1ranks vs 2ranks have a huge difference


----------



## hurricane28

Yes, but if i am not mistaken there are dual rank profiles as well.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes, but if i am not mistaken there are dual rank profiles as well.


Unfortunately no...

but I did a superficial test of your recommendation and it works ... I will again test HCI

thanks










Spoiler: 3333DUALRANK


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Unfortunately no...
> 
> but I did a superficial test of your recommendation and it works ... I will again test HCI
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3333DUALRANK


Nice, what did you change that made it more stable?

Test with the same program as i tested for long period of time, bet is to let it run overnight if you are getting no errors after 100%. I am still very stable in all the benchmarking/stress testing programs i can think of. Its kinda strange to me that at first 3466 MHz was stable at Cl14 and now i need CL15 to be stable. Could be some kind of setting i forgot or changed something i am not aware of.

Good luck.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice, what did you change that made it more stable?
> 
> Test with the same program as i tested for long period of time, bet is to let it run overnight if you are getting no errors after 100%. I am still very stable in all the benchmarking/stress testing programs i can think of. Its kinda strange to me that at first 3466 MHz was stable at Cl14 and now i need CL15 to be stable. Could be some kind of setting i forgot or changed something i am not aware of.
> 
> Good luck.





Spoiler: Change only timings :)







Okay, i will test at night


----------



## hurricane28

Okay, nice.

Good luck


----------



## 1usmus

Guys!







I'm interested in the formula for *tRFC*...how to correctly calculate it?
pls help


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Algy*
> 
> I think I have the same problem with this motherboard. My rams (F4-3200C14D-16GTZ) runs fine at the xmp profile(14-14-14-14-34-48 @ 3200mhz 1,35v), but sometimes when I boot my pc and open CPUZ, rams goes to the default timming and speeds (2133mhz).
> 
> Any thoughts? thx..


You probably have gotten a response on this one, but you need to set your fail count for memory to 3-5. If the memory does not train properly for whatever reason, it will go to 2133. So, the fail count is how many times it should attempt to "train" the memory at the set speed before giving up. For whatever reason, Asus has the number set to 1 by default.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrassuTatae3*
> 
> From your point of view do I have to change and ddr with something of 3200 or overclock and the frequency of the rams?


While it is possible for some memory to clock beyond what it is rated at, for many, what you pay for is what you get. So if you purchased memory rated for 2133, you can try a 2400 or higher, but you can't count on it. There are several settings to keep in mind:

First, most memory has a setting of 1.35 Volts for the reasonably fast memory.

Second, you have the CAS latency, and secondary timings of the memory. If you have CL 16 memory, going to CL18 or higher may let you get higher speeds, but you need to balance it out against other performance issues. The secondary timings of the memory is not my strong point.

There is 1T and 2T for memory timings, and there is a setting called Geardown. Setting geardown disabled and 2T will probably give you the best chance to clock your memory higher(anyone else reading this, please correct me if I am wrong).

There is also something called ProcODT, and for different memories, different settings work better or worse. You can go with Auto, I've found that my own memory likes a ProcODT of 80, other people need a lower or higher value, though if I remember correctly, you don't want to go above 96. I don't really understand this one, just know from reading and experience what has worked for me.


----------



## cbjaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested in the formula for *tRFC*...how to correctly calculate it?
> pls help


Do you mean is there a rationale behind what setting to pick? Or do you want to calculate the latency in ns / the number of clock ticks to set?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbjaust*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested in the formula for *tRFC*...how to correctly calculate it?
> pls help
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean is there a rationale behind what setting to pick? Or do you want to calculate the latency in ns / the number of clock ticks to set?
Click to expand...

I don't have any of the information handy, but I recall some formulas and commentary in a publication at AMD's site.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GrassuTatae3*
> 
> From your point of view do I have to change and ddr with something of 3200 or overclock and the frequency of the rams?
> 
> 
> 
> While it is possible for some memory to clock beyond what it is rated at, for many, what you pay for is what you get. So if you purchased memory rated for 2133, you can try a 2400 or higher, but you can't count on it. There are several settings to keep in mind:
> 
> First, most memory has a setting of 1.35 Volts for the reasonably fast memory.
> 
> Second, you have the CAS latency, and secondary timings of the memory. If you have CL 16 memory, going to CL18 or higher may let you get higher speeds, but you need to balance it out against other performance issues. The secondary timings of the memory is not my strong point.
> 
> There is 1T and 2T for memory timings, and there is a setting called Geardown. Setting geardown disabled and 2T will probably give you the best chance to clock your memory higher(anyone else reading this, please correct me if I am wrong).
> 
> There is also something called ProcODT, and for different memories, different settings work better or worse. You can go with Auto, I've found that my own memory likes a ProcODT of 80, other people need a lower or higher value, though if I remember correctly, you don't want to go above 96. I don't really understand this one, just know from reading and experience what has worked for me.
Click to expand...

gear down disabled and 2T gets you data and commands at 2T
gear down disabled and 1T gets you data and commands at 1T
gear down enabled and 1T gets you data at 1T and commands at 2T
gear down enabled and 2T reportedly doesn't work and some default condition replaces it


----------



## kaseki

@Timur Born

Something to energize you for the day. In the newly reported patch for AMD zen processor temperature reading by the Linux kernel, there is this code I snipped from one of the patch parts. Looks like AMD doubled down on their Tctl offset bet.

Code:



Code:


+static const struct tctl_offset tctl_offset_table[] = {
+       { 0x17, "AMD Ryzen 7 1600X", 20000 },
+       { 0x17, "AMD Ryzen 7 1700X", 20000 },
+       { 0x17, "AMD Ryzen 7 1800X", 20000 },
+       { 0x17, "AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1950X", 27000 },
+       { 0x17, "AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1920X", 27000 },
+       { 0x17, "AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1950", 10000 },
+       { 0x17, "AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1920", 10000 },
+       { 0x17, "AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1910", 10000 },
 };

See link at Phoronix news message: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=AMD-Zen-k10temp-Patch


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> @Timur Born
> 
> Something to energize you for the day. In the newly reported patch for AMD zen processor temperature reading by the Linux kernel, there is this code I snipped from one of the patch parts. Looks like AMD doubled down on their Tctl offset bet.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> +static const struct tctl_offset tctl_offset_table[] = {
> +       { 0x17, "AMD Ryzen 7 1600X", 20000 },
> +       { 0x17, "AMD Ryzen 7 1700X", 20000 },
> +       { 0x17, "AMD Ryzen 7 1800X", 20000 },
> +       { 0x17, "AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1950X", 27000 },
> +       { 0x17, "AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1920X", 27000 },
> +       { 0x17, "AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1950", 10000 },
> +       { 0x17, "AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1920", 10000 },
> +       { 0x17, "AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1910", 10000 },
> };
> 
> See link at Phoronix news message: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=AMD-Zen-k10temp-Patch


Threadripper 1910? What?


----------



## kundica

I'm about to order an EK setup for my CPU and GPU. I remember some people having issues with the EK block on the C6H when Ryzen released. Anything I should know about using the EK block? Do I need a special backplate?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cbjaust*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested in the formula for *tRFC*...how to correctly calculate it?
> pls help
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean is there a rationale behind what setting to pick? Or do you want to calculate the latency in ns / the number of clock ticks to set?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have any of the information handy, but I recall some formulas and commentary in a publication at AMD's site.
Click to expand...

I found I had extracted part of one of these publications, but it doesn't help:

_"tRFC
"Refresh cycle time, or the time it takes for the memory to read and re-write information to the same DRAM cell for the purposes of preserving information. This is typically a timing automatically derived from other values. Integer values (cycles)"_

Typically I try something a bit looser than what *The Stilt* was able to get away with.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> @Timur Born
> 
> Something to energize you for the day. In the newly reported patch for AMD zen processor temperature reading by the Linux kernel, there is this code I snipped from one of the patch parts. Looks like AMD doubled down on their Tctl offset bet.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> +static const struct tctl_offset tctl_offset_table[] = {
> +       { 0x17, "AMD Ryzen 7 1600X", 20000 },
> +       { 0x17, "AMD Ryzen 7 1700X", 20000 },
> +       { 0x17, "AMD Ryzen 7 1800X", 20000 },
> +       { 0x17, "AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1950X", 27000 },
> +       { 0x17, "AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1920X", 27000 },
> +       { 0x17, "AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1950", 10000 },
> +       { 0x17, "AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1920", 10000 },
> +       { 0x17, "AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1910", 10000 },
> };
> 
> See link at Phoronix news message: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=AMD-Zen-k10temp-Patch
> 
> 
> 
> Threadripper 1910? What?
Click to expand...

That's the one that comes as a kit where you glue together previously RMA'd Ryzen chips.


----------



## Wolfy PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> I'm about to order an EK setup for my CPU and GPU. I remember some people having issues with the EK block on the C6H when Ryzen released. Anything I should know about using the EK block? Do I need a special backplate?


I removed the innerplate of the rubbergasket otherwise it doesn't work properly


----------



## Ramad

Calculating tRFC depends on die density.

Below are samples of Samsung E-die (page 42), Micron MT40A dies
 (page 146) and SK Hynix (page 254)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Samsung



Micron



SK Hynix





*Calculating tRFC for a 4Gb density die:*

1Mhz = 1000ns <=> 1000Mhz = 1ns, that means a memory running at 1600MHz (3200MT/s) have a speed of: (1000ns/MHz)/1600MHz = *0.625ns*

*4Gb* density dies needs following tRFC, tRFC2 and tRFC4 clocks:

tRFC speed of 260ns: 260ns/0.625ns = *416 clocks*
tRFC2 speed of 160ns: 160ns/0.625ns = *256 clocks*
tRFC4 speed of 110ns: 110ns/0.625ns = *176 clocks*

This is how are they calculated, which is pretty easy. In the same way tRFC values can be calculated for other frequencies such as 3333MT/s and 3466MT/s...etc.

Examples of die speeds on higher frequencies:

The speed (not clocks) for 3333MT/s is: (1000ns/MHz)/1666.5MHz = *0.6ns*

The speed (not clocks) for 3466MT/s is: (1000ns/MHz)/1733MHz = *0.577ns*

Then tRFC clocks can be calculated, and so on.

Just keep in mind, higher densities such as 8Gb and 16Gb require higher tRFC clocks. For example, 8Gb Samsung B-die requires tRFC/2/4 clocks as: 560 - 416 - 256.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> @Timur Born
> 
> Something to energize you for the day. In the newly reported patch for AMD zen processor temperature reading by the Linux kernel, there is this code I snipped from one of the patch parts. Looks like AMD doubled down on their Tctl offset bet.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> +static const struct tctl_offset tctl_offset_table[] = {
> +       { 0x17, "AMD Ryzen 7 1600X", 20000 },
> +       { 0x17, "AMD Ryzen 7 1700X", 20000 },
> +       { 0x17, "AMD Ryzen 7 1800X", 20000 },
> +       { 0x17, "AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1950X", 27000 },
> +       { 0x17, "AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1920X", 27000 },
> +       { 0x17, "AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1950", 10000 },
> +       { 0x17, "AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1920", 10000 },
> +       { 0x17, "AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1910", 10000 },
> };


I don't use Linux myself, but still a good thing. Are those numbers corresponding to the temperature offset? If so, do the bigger TR use 27°C offset and the smaller ones 10°C?


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfy PC*
> 
> I removed the innerplate of the rubbergasket otherwise it doesn't work properly


Thanks!

Should be here next Friday, looking forward to it.


----------



## crazycuz2k

I just preorder the Bitspower monoblock for the Crosshair VI Extreme @PerformancePCs... $225!!! Looks like the same design as the Maximum IX Extreme monoblock minus the SSD heatsink. Hope it's worth it! Will post pics once it comes in.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> @Timur Born
> 
> Something to energize you for the day. In the newly reported patch for AMD zen processor temperature reading by the Linux kernel, there is this code I snipped from one of the patch parts. Looks like AMD doubled down on their Tctl offset bet.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> +static const struct tctl_offset tctl_offset_table[] = {
> +       { 0x17, "AMD Ryzen 7 1600X", 20000 },
> +       { 0x17, "AMD Ryzen 7 1700X", 20000 },
> +       { 0x17, "AMD Ryzen 7 1800X", 20000 },
> +       { 0x17, "AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1950X", 27000 },
> +       { 0x17, "AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1920X", 27000 },
> +       { 0x17, "AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1950", 10000 },
> +       { 0x17, "AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1920", 10000 },
> +       { 0x17, "AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1910", 10000 },
> };
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't use Linux myself, but still a good thing. Are those numbers corresponding to the temperature offset? If so, do the bigger TR use 27°C offset and the smaller ones 10°C?
Click to expand...

My intent was to let you know that AMD is evidently using offsets in Ryzen Threadripper, and that they are different from those in Ryzen 7. The extra zeros are apparently related to the quantization used by the 'lmsensor' software already embedded in the kernel. So the answers to your last question are yes and yes.

I don't think the software author is aware of your observation of sub 20C changes occurring under dynamic conditions. Most likely AMD hasn't provided those algorithms.

What surprised me more was that AMD is sticking with this aggravation, even for chips that would be used by presumably sophisticated server operators who could get their BIOS fan controllers to behave statically and dynamically in any way they or AMD wanted. Normally (in any system I was ever involved in the design of or ever heard of -- before now), sensors report some measure of truth as they know it, and the controllers using those measurements then decide what to do with the data. So the continuation of this practice surprises me. Perhaps there is a method to their madness that hasn't been revealed, because their cooler excuse can only apply to the coolers they supply with the 1700's.


----------



## Clukos

I hope we'd get an official answer for this whole temperature reading situation


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Calculating tRFC depends on die density.
> 
> Below are samples of Samsung E-die (page 42), Micron MT40A dies
> (page 146) and SK Hynix (page 254)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung
> 
> 
> 
> Micron
> 
> 
> 
> SK Hynix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Calculating tRFC for a 4Gb density die:*
> 
> 1Mhz = 1000ns <=> 1000Mhz = 1ns, that means a memory running at 1600MHz (3200MT/s) have a speed of: (1000ns/MHz)/1600MHz = *0.625ns*
> 
> *4Gb* density dies needs following tRFC, tRFC2 and tRFC4 clocks:
> 
> tRFC speed of 260ns: 260ns/0.625ns = *416 clocks*
> tRFC2 speed of 160ns: 160ns/0.625ns = *256 clocks*
> tRFC4 speed of 110ns: 110ns/0.625ns = *176 clocks*
> 
> This is how are they calculated, which is pretty easy. In the same way tRFC values can be calculated for other frequencies such as 3333MT/s and 3466MT/s...etc.
> 
> Examples of die speeds on higher frequencies:
> 
> The speed (not clocks) for 3333MT/s is: (1000ns/MHz)/1666.5MHz = *0.6ns*
> 
> The speed (not clocks) for 3466MT/s is: (1000ns/MHz)/1733MHz = *0.577ns*
> 
> Then tRFC clocks can be calculated, and so on.
> 
> *Just keep in mind, higher densities such as 8Gb and 16Gb require higher tRFC clocks. For example, 8Gb Samsung B-die requires tRFC/2/4 clocks as: 560 - 416 - 256*.


Riddle me this, *Ramad*: How is it that many here, including *The Stilt*, get away with considerably lower values, even in 1T, geardown disabled configurations?

Either we all have a hidden instability waiting to happen, or there is some factor that makes it possible to abbreviate this time duration.

Edit: Is this per die within a memory stick? How many dies are in a 16 GB G.Skill DRAM board?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I don't think the software author is aware of your observation of sub 20C changes occurring under dynamic conditions. Most likely AMD hasn't provided those algorithms.


My current interpretation is that temperature readings "overshoot" to the next higher 10°C step and once real temperature catches up it may overshoot to the next 10°C step (maybe depending on load, maybe on the steepness of the real increase) and so on and so forth. In any case I refuse to believe that "real" temperatures always happen to follow 10°C steps, I don't think that is how thermodynamics work.









If we look at the following readings again then obviously there is a very large disparity between CPU wattage and tCTL readings.




Much lower load and wattage leads to much higher temps? If we see this as "package" temperature then this seems very unlikely. If we remember that tCTL reports the "hottest" sensor inside the chip then very particular loads may leads to very extreme hot-spots inside the chip, with the aforementioned overshoots happening on top of it. Statuscore creates a very different and more demanding load on even cores compared to odd cores and it may be that this particular load roasts part of the CPU particularly well.









To make matters more complex, with early BIOS revisions I could very much reproduce that soft-throttling happened at tCTL = 95°C, then tCTL didn't increase anymore while throttling increased (=lower core clocks) and at some point tCTL would increase again and full hard throttling to x5.5 multiplier began. It seemed very much as if the 20°C offset was gradually decreased to zero before tCTL was allowed to increase again. When I tested this last time using a current BIOS revision I noticed that soft-throttling begins at tCTL = 75°C now, which can more easily be reached. This is only relevant for stock CPUs, though, because OC mode disables all throttling anyway.

Thermal shutdown remains to be at tCTL = 115°C (on my 1800X), which may or may not be relevant for those varying offsets of other Zen CPUs. But reaching those throttling points surely is affected by the different offsets, at least if the threshold temperatures remain the same on all chips.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Calculating tRFC depends on die density.
> 
> Below are samples of Samsung E-die (page 42), Micron MT40A dies
> (page 146) and SK Hynix (page 254)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung
> 
> 
> 
> Micron
> 
> 
> 
> SK Hynix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Calculating tRFC for a 4Gb density die:*
> 
> 1Mhz = 1000ns <=> 1000Mhz = 1ns, that means a memory running at 1600MHz (3200MT/s) have a speed of: (1000ns/MHz)/1600MHz = *0.625ns*
> 
> *4Gb* density dies needs following tRFC, tRFC2 and tRFC4 clocks:
> 
> tRFC speed of 260ns: 260ns/0.625ns = *416 clocks*
> tRFC2 speed of 160ns: 160ns/0.625ns = *256 clocks*
> tRFC4 speed of 110ns: 110ns/0.625ns = *176 clocks*
> 
> This is how are they calculated, which is pretty easy. In the same way tRFC values can be calculated for other frequencies such as 3333MT/s and 3466MT/s...etc.
> 
> Examples of die speeds on higher frequencies:
> 
> The speed (not clocks) for 3333MT/s is: (1000ns/MHz)/1666.5MHz = *0.6ns*
> 
> The speed (not clocks) for 3466MT/s is: (1000ns/MHz)/1733MHz = *0.577ns*
> 
> Then tRFC clocks can be calculated, and so on.
> 
> Just keep in mind, higher densities such as 8Gb and 16Gb require higher tRFC clocks. For example, 8Gb Samsung B-die requires tRFC/2/4 clocks as: 560 - 416 - 256.


Great ! Thanks!

in *Stilt* presets values are much lower ... for sure there is still some sort of divisor? for example 2?
8Gb Samsung B-die requires tRFC 560 "safe" and "fast" 280
we need to synchronize all the memory, so I do not see other options like the divisor 2
I'm right or everything is much more complicated?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Riddle me this, *Ramad*: How is it that many here, including *The Stilt*, get away with considerably lower values, even in 1T, geardown disabled configurations?
> 
> Either we all have a hidden instability waiting to happen, or there is some factor that makes it possible to abbreviate this time duration.
> 
> Edit: Is this per die within a memory stick? How many dies are in a 16 GB G.Skill DRAM board?


It's like we can get a CL16 RAM running at CL14. For me, best for stability (if the RAM can handle it), is keeping the intervals (tRFC1/2/4) spaced as they are intended to be is how we get away with it. I don't understand how some users say to only focus on tRFC and leave tRFC2 and tRFC4 unchecked, that does not make sense to me because they are spaced as such for a reason.

Micron has a nice diagram that shows how the refresh command and refresh cycles intervals are spaced and when are they executed, I think it's good to have a look at it (see page 145,146 and the diagram on page 147 in Micron's DDR4 document posted in my earlier post).



It's per die type, not die count.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Great ! Thanks!
> 
> in *Stilt* presets values are much lower ... for sure there is still some sort of divisor? for example 2?
> 8Gb Samsung B-die requires tRFC 560 "safe" and "fast" 280
> we need to synchronize all the memory, so I do not see other options like the divisor 2
> I'm right or everything is much more complicated?


Not complicated at all.

For 8Gb die, tRFC speed values (in ns) are : 350 - 260 - 160
Using RAM speed of 1600MT/s, have speed of (1600MT/s)/2 = 800MHz , this is equal to a speed of 1000/800 = 1.25 ns

tRFC = 350 ns / 1.25 ns = 280 clocks
tRFC2 = 260 ns / 1.25 ns = 208 clocks
tRFC4 = 160 ns / 1.25 ns = 128 clocks

Those timings are for a 1600MT/s RAM.

We can go the other way around if we have the timings to know which frequency they are derived from, such as: 312 - 192 - 132 for 4Gb in this example:

tRFC = 312 clocks, means the speed is: 260 ns/312 clocks = 0.833 ns
Means the frequency is: 1000/0.833 = 1200 MHz, means 2400MT/s


----------



## WarpenN1

Lol just got memory error with HCI memtest for one instance with 14 instances running in total.. and at 460% coverage. So if somebody thinks and haven't at least ran for 800 to 1000% coverage with HCI memtest chances are that your so called "stable" memory settings are not stable....


----------



## Timur Born

I got HCI Memtest errors as late as 1200% or more. Percentages and loops are irrelevant, what matters is runtime (aka chance to catch a one-off).


----------



## 1usmus

Spoiler: Ramad quote



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> It's like we can get a CL16 RAM running at CL14. For me, best for stability (if the RAM can handle it), is keeping the intervals (tRFC1/2/4) spaced as they are intended to be is how we get away with it. I don't understand how some users say to only focus on tRFC and leave tRFC2 and tRFC4 unchecked, that does not make sense to me because they are spaced as such for a reason.
> 
> Micron has a nice diagram that shows how the refresh command and refresh cycles intervals are spaced and when are they executed, I think it's good to have a look at it (see page 145,146 and the diagram on page 147 in Micron's DDR4 document posted in my earlier post).
> 
> 
> 
> It's per die type, not die count.
> Not complicated at all.
> 
> For 8Gb die, tRFC speeds values (in ns) are : 350 - 260 - 160
> Using RAM speed of 1600MT/s, have speed of (1600MT/s)/2 = 800MHz , this is equal to a speed of 1000/800 = 1.25 ns
> 
> tRFC = 350 ns / 1.25 ns = 280 clocks
> tRFC2 = 260 ns / 1.25 ns = 208 clocks
> tRFC4 = 160 ns / 1.25 ns = 128 clocks
> 
> Those timings are for a 1600MT/s RAM.
> 
> We can go the other way around if we have the timings to know which frequency they are derived from, such as: 312 - 192 - 132 for 4Gb in this example:
> 
> tRFC = 312 clocks, means the speed is: 260 ns/312 clocks = 0.833 ns
> Means the frequency is: 1000/0.833 = 1200 MHz, means 2400MT/s






i love you man


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> i love you man


You are welcome.


----------



## Naeem

what is latest bios here ? kinda looks like no one post here any more ?


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I got HCI Memtest errors as late as 1200% or more. Percentages and loops are irrelevant, what matters is runtime (aka chance to catch a one-off).


I'm gonna give it a second go, I changed couple subtimings close or identical to SPD reading of these sticks at 3200MHZ

tRFC from 435 to 560
tRFC2 from 330 to 416
and tRFC4 160 to 256


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Either we all have a hidden instability waiting to happen, or there is some factor that makes it possible to abbreviate this time duration.


Thank you for raising this speculation. I have not looked at the impact of those timings since BIOS 9945.
It's time to move the RAM to the black slots (demanding slots for me) and see the results.
+Rep my friend.


----------



## Triniboi82

Can anyone advise me what is the most stable bios I should start with? Going to setup my ryzen build this weekend, saw there are at least four versions on Asus website.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Can anyone advise me what is the most stable bios I should start with? Going to setup my ryzen build this weekend, saw there are at least four versions on Asus website.


9920 is the most stable.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> 9920 is the most stable.


Thanks for the response, however I'm not even seeing that version.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> 9920 is the most stable.


I actually recommend 1403, since it was the last stable BIOS posted, but I don't know exactly how it differs from 9920. Check page 1 for details.


----------



## hurricane28

Clukos is right, 9920 is the BIOS to go with for now as it fixed issues present in 1403. I had 1.5 GHz issue on 1403 BIOS which later is fixed in 9920 BIOS among many other fixes. 9920 also has RAM profiles which 1403 doesn't.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Either we all have a hidden instability waiting to happen, or there is some factor that makes it possible to abbreviate this time duration.
> 
> [And the previous Ramad message is incorporated by reference.]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for raising this speculation. I have not looked at the impact of those timings since BIOS 9945.
> It's time to move the RAM to the black slots (demanding slots for me) and see the results.
> +Rep my friend.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the Micron diagram; I don't have time to study it now, but hope to do so later. But for this part:
Quote:


> For 8Gb die, tRFC speed values (in ns) are : 350 - 260 - 160
> Using RAM speed of 1600MT/s, have speed of (1600MT/s)/2 = 800MHz , this is equal to a speed of 1000/800 = 1.25 ns
> 
> tRFC = 350 ns / 1.25 ns = 280 clocks
> tRFC2 = 260 ns / 1.25 ns = 208 clocks
> tRFC4 = 160 ns / 1.25 ns = 128 clocks
> 
> Those timings are for a 1600MT/s RAM.


Aren't you using a frequency that none of us are at? For 3200 MT/s, the frequency is 1600M clocks/second --- double data rate (with 1T), the clock period is 0.625 ns, and hence tRFC should be 350/0.625 = 560 clock cycles -- a long way from e.g., 312. I agree with the suggestion to properly balance the three terms, although someone here once claimed that we were unlikely to ever actually use /2 and /4 timings. (My 3200C14 16 GB/stick XMP profile value is 560, by the way, and I'm presently running 312.)

So, if the perfectly rational formula from the manufacturer tables is begging to be broken, *1usmus*' question is back into play. How do we know how fast we can speed past the speed trap?

Edit: I did glance at the figure, and it made me wonder whether by using shorter timings we are just effectively using the /2 mode and if the system ever called for /4, we might be left holding an empty data bag.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> New problems arise: These kind of dropouts happen while harddrive data is shoved from one drive to another (to a compressed image) by Paragon Partition Manager via USB 3.0 (CPU connected ports). Both drives are in a single Startech USB 3.1 enclosure using a Asmedia USB 3.1 controller.
> 
> As you might notice the dropouts can be measured as extremely high IRQ latencies that happen every few seconds, but there is no single driver responsible for these, so it happens on a lower system level. Once I am done with the current backup task I will check if the chipset connected ports cause the same issue.
> 
> 
> 
> This likely also explains why the backup job is so low, less than 15 mb/s read/write per drive while doing mostly sequential operations.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> New problems arise: These kind of dropouts happen while harddrive data is shoved from one drive to another (to a compressed image) by Paragon Partition Manager via USB 3.0 (CPU connected ports). Both drives are in a single Startech USB 3.1 enclosure using a Asmedia USB 3.1 controller.
> 
> As you might notice the dropouts can be measured as extremely high IRQ latencies that happen every few seconds, but there is no single driver responsible for these, so it happens on a lower system level. Once I am done with the current backup task I will check if the chipset connected ports cause the same issue.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the EXACT same problems as you. That is clearly showing that the stutters, slowness, and freezes are coming from directX and or Nvidia as well as the ethernet. Obviously this motherboard has serious issues with the ethernet adapter and pcie cards or windows and drivers are just broken. I can't find a fix.
> This likely also explains why the backup job is so low, less than 15 mb/s read/write per drive while doing mostly sequential operations.


----------



## Timur Born

I disagree, because these are two very different things. The massive IRQ latency I measured is *not* a result of the still rather small driver latencies, but of dropouts happening from an USB connection. This either is a BIOS issue or a even a hardware issue and leads to measureable low level USB dropouts/errors on RME audio hardware. There are no GUI I/O freezes.

To test this kind of possible USB problems was one reason for me to buy the system. Now that I can reliably reproduce them I need to check all USB ports combinations.

The other known GUI stutter/freezes often mentioned in combination with certain stress tests do *not* lead to any such low level USB/audio dropouts and do not cause measurable IRQ/DPC latencies. They are a whole different beast.


----------



## hotstocks

I don't run any audio other than onboard sound and I can tell you that when I am heavily using ethernet browsers with multiple tabs and downloading large files fast, while watching youtube I get robovoice and stutter/freezes. This NEVER happened on my previous Intel computers that were far less powerful. I also have a 950 NVME in here which is way faster than my previous 850 regular SSD and I never use over 1/2 my 32gb 3333mhz ram. Maybe there is something wrong with the USB also, because sometimes I lose a plugged in flash drive or keyboard when you NEVER should. But LatencyMon is clearly telling you and me that there is a problem with the ethernet and direct X. When I'm downloading a movie at max speed, my whole computer gets supper sluggish, that should never happen.


----------



## Timur Born

My LatencyMon screenshot does not tell us anything about the source of the problem. Using my professional audio interfaces with proper drivers I normally can watch YouTube for hours using small buffers without any dropouts. I will give the extra large download on top of it another try (which will compete with the YT stream for bandwidth).


----------



## toxzl2

Good evening Gup,

It happened again code F9...

Did you solve this by using bios 9920? Is this one newer than 1403? Is it more stable than 1501? 9920 is AGESA 1006?

My RAM TridentZ CL14 running at 3200MHZ Manual 14-14-14-34-48-1T 1.35v and VBOOT 1.35v, SOC Auto. I don't like to mess with other options if I have no idea what they are. I just want to fix this F9 thing..

Another question, do you use AMD Ryzen Balanced Power setting or High Performance?

Thanks a lot! I really appreciate your help!


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Thanks for the Micron diagram; I don't have time to study it now, but hope to do so later. But for this part:
> Aren't you using a frequency that none of us are at? For 3200 MT/s, the frequency is 1600M clocks/second --- double data rate (with 1T), the clock period is 0.625 ns, and hence tRFC should be 350/0.625 = 560 clock cycles -- a long way from e.g., 312. I agree with the suggestion to properly balance the three terms, although someone here once claimed that we were unlikely to ever actually use /2 and /4 timings. (My 3200C14 16 GB/stick XMP profile value is 560, by the way, and I'm presently running 312.)
> 
> So, if the perfectly rational formula from the manufacturer tables is begging to be broken, *1usmus*' question is back into play. How do we know how fast we can speed past the speed trap?
> 
> Edit: I did glance at the figure, and it made me wonder whether by using shorter timings we are just effectively using the /2 mode and if the system ever called for /4, we might be left holding an empty data bag.


I run the tRFC1 in 4x mode and it runs perfectly fine
Much faster responsiveness.. compared to the default 1x mode
The values can be found in AIDA64 under "Chipset" and then look at row "Row Refresh Cycle Time (tRFC)"... for me it shows now : 277T, 2x Fine: 450T, 4x Fine: 277T.... meaning i'm running in 4x mode


----------



## webhito

Anyone here have a Noctua D15S with a dedicated audio card in the first slot? Wondering if it will fit.


----------



## Timur Born

I had the Noctua for a short time, but I don't remember if I tried putting in the X-Files. Sorry.


----------



## diaaablo

What Q-code *40* means, guys? Didn't find that one in mobo manual, thanks.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diaaablo*
> 
> What Q-code *40* means, guys? Didn't find that one in mobo manual, thanks.


The BIOS has handed off to the OS during a cold boot. 24 is when you reboot.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Thanks for the response, however I'm not even seeing that version.


https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?91766-Crosshair-VI-Hero-UEFI-build-9920-amp-1403

"UEFI build 9920 for the C6H:"

That's the one


----------



## hurricane28

Can someone plz help me with this error?



All of a sudden my RAM wasn't stable anymore which is why i relaxed the timings from 14-14-14-34 to 15-15-15-35 and now its stable but i get this error for all my CPU cores..

I changed power plan from high performance to ryzen balanced plan but that doesn't solve it unfortunately. Does anyone knows what this could be?
All drivers are installed and are the latest ones and everything is rock stable.
Thnx.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Can someone plz help me with this error?
> 
> 
> 
> All of a sudden my RAM wasn't stable anymore which is why i relaxed the timings from 14-14-14-34 to 15-15-15-35 and now its stable but i get this error for all my CPU cores..
> 
> I changed power plan from high performance to ryzen balanced plan but that doesn't solve it unfortunately. Does anyone knows what this could be?
> All drivers are installed and are the latest ones and everything is rock stable.
> Thnx.


Is this a pop-up error? First time I see anything like that.

This is actually stable for 15 minutes on GSAT (I'll test for 1-2 hours later today):










Might push for 3550 C14 and see how it goes (I want to reach 65ns latency if it's possible). For whatever reason I hit a wall at 3600, can't boot no matter the timings/settings, same thing for 3466+ and 1T with GDM disabled...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Is this a pop-up error? First time I see anything like that.
> 
> This is actually stable for 15 minutes on GSAT (I'll test for 1-2 hours later today):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might push for 3550 C14 and see how it goes ( I want to reach 65ns latency if it's possible). For whatever reason I hit a wall at 3600, can't boot no matter the timings/settings, same thing for 3466+ and 1T with GDM disabled...


Nope, i entered event viewer and i am presented with this error. I was doing some reading on the net and some people solved it by using the ryzen balanced plan but i tried without any luck. Some even fixed it by adding more Vcore but my CPU is stable as a rock in any programs i test it with.

I don't think its causing me any issues because my system functions properly but i want to know what is causing this. Maybe its Windows 10 that is acting up again..

I rendered a couple of clips in Sony Vegas and this CPU really is a beast.. I can't believe the difference between my older FX chip and this one when in Sony Vegas, performance is not even close.. I double checked if i did something wrong but i am 100% sure i use the same codec H264 on both machines.

I can get 3600 MHz to boot and can probably get it stable but i haven't tried it yet due to high latency. I want everything to be snappy and fast and i noticed that with 3600 MHz some things are faster but i trade speed for latency so i backed it down to 3466 MHz. I will try again for 3466 MHz CL14 because it was stable before so i see no reason why its not stable anymore all of a sudden unless something gave but if that was the case i would get other problems as well.

I just think i am too focused on event ID errors and when you solve one you get another one in return lol. It seems that Windows is not that stable and other programs can make things even worse.

This is my result btw:


----------



## hurricane28

I did a quick test with CL14:





CL 14 is definitely faster as you can see so i hope i can get it stable again in memtest.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Can someone plz help me with this error?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of a sudden my RAM wasn't stable anymore which is why i relaxed the timings from 14-14-14-34 to 15-15-15-35 and now its stable but i get this error for all my CPU cores..
> 
> I changed power plan from high performance to ryzen balanced plan but that doesn't solve it unfortunately. Does anyone knows what this could be?
> All drivers are installed and are the latest ones and everything is rock stable.
> Thnx.


It's supposed to be better on high performance mode so i suggest to set it active.
Also... when you disable "EPU Power Saving Mode" in bios it's logical that when entering windows there is no power savings possible i'd think
So this should be a good thing
Apparently windows wants to use powersavings but if you disabled it in bios then windows can't and trows you these errors... Does that make sense to you?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested in the formula for *tRFC*...how to correctly calculate it?
> pls help



Link.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toxzl2*
> 
> Good evening Gup,
> 
> It happened again code F9...
> 
> Did you solve this by using bios 9920? Is this one newer than 1403? Is it more stable than 1501? 9920 is AGESA 1006?
> 
> My RAM TridentZ CL14 running at 3200MHZ Manual 14-14-14-34-48-1T 1.35v and VBOOT 1.35v, SOC Auto. I don't like to mess with other options if I have no idea what they are. I just want to fix this F9 thing..
> 
> Another question, do you use AMD Ryzen Balanced Power setting or High Performance?
> 
> Thanks a lot! I really appreciate your help!


Hi toxzl2 ,

I solve by using 9920. Just be aware if RAM setup is incorrect that even Q-Code: F9 (ie memory training failure) can occur on that. The issue is this Q-Code gives you no idea which setting for RAM has caused training issue. So it could be timings/voltage to dimm and or SOC/ProcODT/CAD bus, etc, etc.

Yes it is newer than 1403







. I would say 9920 is as stable as 1501 on my HW/settings, but 1501 will give me cold boot issue, so I stick to 9920. Yes 9920 is AGESA 1.0.0.6, RC4 I believe.

Try ProcODT 53.3 ohms, rest look ok, you can dump UEFI settings as txt by going to Tool > Asus Overclocking Profile > Load/save to USB > CTRL+F2.

I use HP in W7 with Core Parking: Disabled and CPU min state as 5% so down volting/clocking occur. Balanced in W10C with Core Parking: 50%. I didn't like Ryzen power plan. W7 is nice in that HP makes all test cases perform best, in W10 a PP can affect a bench run, so some setups are better depending on use.

Chat soon, all the best.
Gup
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diaaablo*
> 
> What Q-code *40* means, guys? Didn't find that one in mobo manual, thanks.


Link.


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Can someone plz help me with this error?
> 
> 
> 
> All of a sudden my RAM wasn't stable anymore which is why i relaxed the timings from 14-14-14-34 to 15-15-15-35 and now its stable but i get this error for all my CPU cores..
> 
> I changed power plan from high performance to ryzen balanced plan but that doesn't solve it unfortunately. Does anyone knows what this could be?
> All drivers are installed and are the latest ones and everything is rock stable.
> Thnx.


Low voltage on OC CPU out of firmware specs. When youve that error Power management processor change (on any mode) and dont let you choose min and max processor percent use, it let you choose only one of this and cooling policy. More or less is a rare bugged throttle error when you enter on windows.
Bad if youre on Pstates, D care about if youre on fixed freq, cpu work anyway at your set freq.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Aren't you using a frequency that none of us are at? For 3200 MT/s, the frequency is 1600M clocks/second --- double data rate (with 1T), the clock period is 0.625 ns, and hence tRFC should be 350/0.625 = 560 clock cycles -- a long way from e.g., 312. I agree with the suggestion to properly balance the three terms, although someone here once claimed that we were unlikely to ever actually use /2 and /4 timings. (My 3200C14 16 GB/stick XMP profile value is 560, by the way, and I'm presently running 312.)
> 
> So, if the perfectly rational formula from the manufacturer tables is begging to be broken, *1usmus*' question is back into play. How do we know how fast we can speed past the speed trap?
> 
> Edit: I did glance at the figure, and it made me wonder whether by using shorter timings we are just effectively using the /2 mode and if the system ever called for /4, we might be left holding an empty data bag.


I think you misunderstood my replay to 1usmus. I was answering his question of where tRFC timing of 280 clocks came from in The Stilt settings, I have only calculated that showing it's suited for an 8Gb die RAM running at 1600MT/s (800MHz). The right tRFC values for 8Gb die RAM running at 3200MT/s (1600MHz) are 560 - 416 - 256.

tRFC or refresh command is responsible for clearing/charging the RAM cells and declaring them idle/usable for storage use, think of it as TRIM command on SSD.

It requires time for the command to be fully executed, the question is, is there any benefit in making this command shorter when the RAM manufacturers specifications shows that tRFC must be executed for a specific time period if the RAM is to function properly?

My very first post in this thread has been specifically about tRFC timings and there impact on RAM stability/boot issues: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/14330#post_26084099 but I have been lazy and forgot them completely, leaving those values at AMD's default values, but I will be using the right values for my RAM, thanks to 1usmus for raising the question about how to calculate tRFC timings.

An old, but good and short document about tRFC values can be found here: http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/file/product/app_note_trfc_20040506-0.pdf This should answer your questions, nothing has changed in this regard since DDR2.

In the end, it's up for the user to make his mind about trusting claims like "there is no specific rules for tRFC timings" or use values according to JEDEC/manufacturers specification.


----------



## Timur Born

Still tRFC of 267 from the preset works stable here, despite it being a lot lower than the specification. So seemingly the specs are quite loose compared to what is possible in practice.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Still tRFC of 267 from the preset works stable here, despite it being a lot lower than the specification. So seemingly the specs are quite loose compared to what is possible in practice.


And you can prove your system is benefiting from making those refresh cycles shorter, and that's giving the command enough time to recharge the RAM cells on the dies?
It's not my word against yours, I don't care how you run your system, but last time I read your posts, you had sound and stuttering issues.


----------



## diaaablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> The BIOS has handed off to the OS during a cold boot. 24 is when you reboot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> Link.


Thanks guys, I just forgot it. When system keep working stable, some simple things just go out of my head. In the mean time I'm continue watching for any anomalies, like paranoid







Everything is OK.


----------



## Martin778

@ASUS guys,
Any ETA on new BIOSes? My CPU locked itself again on 3200MHz....not to mention countless F9 loops.

And also this circus of power management errors in Windows, any idea on this?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> And you can prove your system is benefiting from making those refresh cycles shorter, and that's giving the command enough time to recharge the RAM cells on the dies?


It's a stable preset, whether it brings benefits or not still needs to be measured. If no meaningful performance improvement can be measured then there is no reason to mess with this setting, but it's still part of a preset.
Quote:


> It's not my word against yours, I don't care how you run your system, but last time I read your posts, you had sound and stuttering issues.


Then you missed the part where I specifically mentioned that this happens at both Clear CMOS and Use Optimized Defaults stock settings, too. And since I am specifically testing the platform for these culprits I regularly test defaults versus custom settings.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> It's a stable preset, whether it brings benefits or not still needs to be measured. If no meaningful performance improvement can be measured then there is no reason to mess with this setting, but it's still part of a preset.
> Then you missed the part where I specifically mentioned that this happens at both Clear CMOS and Use Optimized Defaults stock settings, too. And since I am specifically testing the platform for these culprits I regularly test defaults versus custom settings.


As I wrote earlier, I don't care how you run your system, that's up to you, the question was if JEDEC and the RAM manufacturers specify that a certain time period is needed to refresh the RAM, which benefit is there in making this time period shorter?

Regarding your sound/freezes issues, I feel you keep pushing it as being a CPU/hardware issue, did you try installing Windows 8.1 or Windows 7 to find out if it's hardware or OS related issues?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> As I wrote earlier, I don't care how you run your system, that's up to you, the question was if JEDEC and the RAM manufacturers specify that a certain time period is needed to refresh the RAM, which benefit is there in making this time period shorter?


If we adhered to specs we would not have the whole discussion about "overclocking". It's a timing, like many other timings it has a stable window and may or may not improve performance. It can be overclocked just like every other timing.
Quote:


> Regarding your sound/freezes issues, I feel you keep pushing it as being a CPU/hardware issue, did you try installing Windows 8.1 or Windows 7 to find out if it's hardware or OS related issues?


I mentioned several times already that this could be a Windows 10 "Creators" specific issue. And I am testing other hardware/PCs against it. I also updated my findings in that I can reproduce those freezes by loading more threads on a single logical (not physical) core vs. loading less threads of the same load vs. loading the same number of threads on two logical cores (can be the same physical core or different ones).

This could even be a whole different problem from the stutters some of us experience with certain stress test (ITB, Realbench), but the symptoms are very similar.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Anyone here have a Noctua D15S with a dedicated audio card in the first slot? Wondering if it will fit.


Don't know about your audio card, but the paver-sized GPU denoted Asus 1080 Ti OC fits.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Thanks for the Micron diagram; I don't have time to study it now, but hope to do so later. But for this part:
> Aren't you using a frequency that none of us are at? For 3200 MT/s, the frequency is 1600M clocks/second --- double data rate (with 1T), the clock period is 0.625 ns, and hence tRFC should be 350/0.625 = 560 clock cycles -- a long way from e.g., 312. I agree with the suggestion to properly balance the three terms, although someone here once claimed that we were unlikely to ever actually use /2 and /4 timings. (My 3200C14 16 GB/stick XMP profile value is 560, by the way, and I'm presently running 312.)
> 
> So, if the perfectly rational formula from the manufacturer tables is begging to be broken, *1usmus*' question is back into play. How do we know how fast we can speed past the speed trap?
> 
> Edit: I did glance at the figure, and it made me wonder whether by using shorter timings we are just effectively using the /2 mode and if the system ever called for /4, we might be left holding an empty data bag.
> 
> 
> 
> I run the tRFC1 in 4x mode and it runs perfectly fine
> Much faster responsiveness.. compared to the default 1x mode
> The values can be found in AIDA64 under "Chipset" and then look at row "Row Refresh Cycle Time (tRFC)"... for me it shows now : 277T, 2x Fine: 450T, 4x Fine: 277T.... meaning i'm running in 4x mode
Click to expand...

Interesting. However, for me running Linux Mint, Aida64 is a non-starter. I thought that there was a desired proportionality among these three parameters. Maybe you should try 277 for all three and see what happens.

My present settings on G.Skill 3200C14 at 3333 MT/s is 312/233/144, with the latter two values derived from someone's ratio rule that I found.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> If we adhered to specs we would not have the whole discussion about "overclocking". It's a timing, like many other timings it has a stable window and may or may not improve performance. It can be overclocked just like every other timing.


Don't mind me, but I think you are confusing read/write commands with refresh commands, while read/write commands helps execute and complete tasks faster, this does not apply refresh to commands. If the die is 512MB in size, and the refresh commands needs 312 clocks to refresh every cell, how many MB/cells can be refreshed with 280 clocks, is the task completed then with less clocks?

tRFC required to refresh the die raises with raising frequencies. An 8GB B-die at 3200MT/s requires tRFC timings of: 560 - 416 - 256, but when the frequency is raised to 3466MT/s are the required timings: 606 - 450 - 277.

Edit: Recalculated.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Aren't you using a frequency that none of us are at? For 3200 MT/s, the frequency is 1600M clocks/second --- double data rate (with 1T), the clock period is 0.625 ns, and hence tRFC should be 350/0.625 = 560 clock cycles -- a long way from e.g., 312. I agree with the suggestion to properly balance the three terms, although someone here once claimed that we were unlikely to ever actually use /2 and /4 timings. (My 3200C14 16 GB/stick XMP profile value is 560, by the way, and I'm presently running 312.)
> 
> So, if the perfectly rational formula from the manufacturer tables is begging to be broken, *1usmus*' question is back into play. How do we know how fast we can speed past the speed trap?
> 
> Edit: I did glance at the figure, and it made me wonder whether by using shorter timings we are just effectively using the /2 mode and if the system ever called for /4, we might be left holding an empty data bag.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you misunderstood my replay to 1usmus. I was answering his question of where tRFC timing of 280 clocks came from in The Stilt settings, I have only calculated that showing it's suited for an 8Gb die RAM running at 1600MT/s (800MHz). The right tRFC values for 8Gb die RAM running at 3200MT/s (1600MHz) are 560 - 416 - 256.
> 
> tRFC or refresh command is responsible for clearing/charging the RAM cells and declaring them idle/usable for storage use, think of it as TRIM command on SSD.
> 
> It requires time for the command to be fully executed, the question is, is there any benefit in making this command shorter when the RAM manufacturers specifications shows that tRFC must be executed for a specific time period if the RAM is to function properly?
> 
> My very first post in this thread has been specifically about tRFC timings and there impact on RAM stability/boot issues: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/14330#post_26084099 but I have been lazy and forgot them completely, leaving those values at AMD's default values, but I will be using the right values for my RAM, thanks to 1usmus for raising the question about how to calculate tRFC timings.
> 
> An old, but good and short document about tRFC values can be found here: http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/file/product/app_note_trfc_20040506-0.pdf This should answer your questions, nothing has changed in this regard since DDR2.
> 
> In the end, it's up for the user to make his mind about trusting claims like "there is no specific rules for tRFC timings" or use values according to JEDEC/manufacturers specification.
Click to expand...

... and other messages et. seq.

OK, I understand the intent. And I understand both your and Timur Born's perspectives, I think. The real question has been asked, but I'll restate it: Does 270 (or 312 or any stable value less than 560) provide a better latency or benchmark result than 560? The counterparty question is: Does 270 (or 312 or any stable value less than 560) provide worse "trim" functionality in practice? I'm not aware of a good test for the latter, unless it is memtest86 or GSAT, but the former question can be tested, and I will try to do so the next chance I get. [Hectic distraction mode is the home setting at the moment.]

kas


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> ... and other messages et. seq.
> 
> OK, I understand the intent. And I understand both your and Timur Born's perspectives, I think. The real question has been asked, but I'll restate it: Does 270 (or 312 or any stable value less than 560) provide a better latency or benchmark result than 560? The counterparty question is: Does 270 (or 312 or any stable value less than 560) provide worse "trim" functionality in practice? I'm not aware of a good test for the latter, unless it is memtest86 or GSAT, but the former question can be tested, and I will try to do so the next chance I get. [Hectic distraction mode is the home setting at the moment.]
> 
> kas


Good questions, I think those who think RAM overclocking requires using lower tRFC should show the benefit of lowering refresh command cycles.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> ... and other messages et. seq.
> 
> OK, I understand the intent. And I understand both your and Timur Born's perspectives, I think. The real question has been asked, but I'll restate it: Does 270 (or 312 or any stable value less than 560) provide a better latency or benchmark result than 560? The counterparty question is: Does 270 (or 312 or any stable value less than 560) provide worse "trim" functionality in practice? I'm not aware of a good test for the latter, unless it is memtest86 or GSAT, but the former question can be tested, and I will try to do so the next chance I get. [Hectic distraction mode is the home setting at the moment.]
> 
> kas
> 
> 
> 
> Good questions, I think those who think RAM overclocking requires using lower tRFC should show the benefit of lowering refresh command cycles.
Click to expand...

P.S. Do you think my 16 GB G.Skill TridentZ 3200C14 boards each have a single 16 GB die, or a pair of 8 GB dies? I don't want to pull a board and disassemble it to find out. Or did you mean by density the total memory on a board? I'm unclear whether refresh is performed in parallel when there is more than one die on a board.

The other question begging to be answered is why is the refresh a constant in nanoseconds instead of a constant in clock counts? Is this just an RC time constant thing across the entire memory space? If so, then we have all (except you) been marginally refreshing.

The voltage would rise as [1 -exp (-t/RC)].

If the values we are given by Samsung etc are six time constants and we are using three in our cheat timings, then the difference would be about 5%. This may be why shorter timings still work for us (usually). But if the Samsung values are 3 time constants and we are setting tRFC at 1.5 time constants, then we end up only 78% charged instead of 95% charged. That might be marginal.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?91766-Crosshair-VI-Hero-UEFI-build-9920-amp-1403
> 
> "UEFI build 9920 for the C6H:"
> 
> That's the one


Yep ended up finding this exact thread, thanks anyway.

Now doing a complete dl of all necessary software to start my heart transplant









On another smaller note I see alot of people here using aida 64, do you guys also use aura software as well, read a lil further back about a potential spd corruption when using both softwares. Is that still a conflict or I need not worry?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> P.S. Do you think my 16 GB G.Skill TridentZ 3200C14 boards each have a single 16 GB die, or a pair of 8 GB dies? I don't want to pull a board and disassemble it to find out. Or did you mean by density the total memory on a board? I'm unclear whether refresh is performed in parallel when there is more than one die on a board.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The other question begging to be answered is why is the refresh a constant in nanoseconds instead of a constant in clock counts? Is this just an RC time constant thing across the entire memory space? If so, then we have all (except you) been marginally refreshing.
> 
> The voltage would rise as [1 -exp (-t/RC)].
> 
> If the values we are given by Samsung etc are six time constants and we are using three in our cheat timings, then the difference would be about 5%. This may be why shorter timings still work for us (usually). But if the Samsung values are 3 time constants and we are setting tRFC at 1.5 time constants, then we end up only 78% charged instead of 95% charged. That might be marginal.


You have not seen a RAM stick with exposed dies? Time to use google, I think. Please use some time searching Micron's RAM document that I have posted a link for earlier.

There is a difference between 8G*B* and 8G*b*.


----------



## 1usmus

guys help, where to find RunMemTestPRO 3.0 ????


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> It's supposed to be better on high performance mode so i suggest to set it active.
> Also... when you disable "EPU Power Saving Mode" in bios it's logical that when entering windows there is no power savings possible i'd think
> So this should be a good thing
> Apparently windows wants to use powersavings but if you disabled it in bios then windows can't and trows you these errors... Does that make sense to you?


Yeah, so i've heard. I set it back to high performance again.

Yes that actually makes sense as you can expect anything from Windows 10 lately lol.

The strange thing is that i didn't had this before and recently my RAM isn't stable and i get this error.

I run the memtest again for couple of hours and within the first hour i got on all 12 windows 1 error. Guess i have to add more volts or adjust something else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMB*
> 
> Low voltage on OC CPU out of firmware specs. When youve that error Power management processor change (on any mode) and dont let you choose min and max processor percent use, it let you choose only one of this and cooling policy. More or less is a rare bugged throttle error when you enter on windows.
> Bad if youre on Pstates, D care about if youre on fixed freq, cpu work anyway at your set freq.


My CPU functions fine so i don't think i have to worry about it but its bugging me when there is such an error in event viewer and i want to solve it and know why this happens. I had this before and i think i solved it somehow but i can't remember what i did..


----------



## hotstocks

I am running mem at 3333mhz stilts timings and trfc is 275mhz for sam b-die 4X8. It is completely stable, tested over night, over 1000% HCI. It can't do over 3430 no matter what settings, so 3333 with super tight settings is great. I have the same freeze or stutter issues as Timur Born, I have a relatively early 1800X and CH6, I think May. In any case if Timur Born has tested with memory at default settings, then the trfc value he overclocks with is not the problem since stock timings also do the freezes. There is something else that needs to be found. And I had the freezes in Realbench stress test and IBT with win 10 anniversary and then when upgraded to creators. I am on bios 9902 and it has been rock stable other than the freezing isssue so I am not moving unless a future bios gets rid of these freezes as well as the ethernet bogging the entire system down when transfering a lot of data.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Yep ended up finding this exact thread, thanks anyway.
> 
> Now doing a complete dl of all necessary software to start my heart transplant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another smaller note I see alot of people here using aida 64, do you guys also use aura software as well, read a lil further back about a potential spd corruption when using both softwares. Is that still a conflict or I need not worry?


Aura is indeed corrupting SPD, not sure about the latest version. I've stopped using it since it takes up 20% of a single core to keep running on my system.

It seems like I've hit a wall in terms of latency with Aida64, this is with 3556 MT/s and CL14:



Now time to check stability


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Aura is indeed corrupting SPD, not sure about the latest version. I've stopped using it since it takes up 20% of a single core to keep running on my system.
> 
> It seems like I've hit a wall in terms of latency with Aida64, this is with 3556 MT/s and CL14:
> 
> 
> 
> Now time to check stability


What? Asus Aura LED controlling software is causing SPD corruption? That could explain my sudden RAM instability..

How do i check this?


----------



## hurricane28

This is my lowest latency:



Haven't checked for stability that time but maybe i am going to try that setting again and test for stability this time.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

tRAS=tCL + tRCD + 2








Add 3 instead of 2.... for better stability


----------



## cbjaust

Here's where I'm at now:


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> tRAS=tCL + tRCD + 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add 3 instead of 2.... for better stability


What? My tRAS is at 28 now. Should i add 2? Is that what you mean?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> P.S. Do you think my 16 GB G.Skill TridentZ 3200C14 boards each have a single 16 GB die, or a pair of 8 GB dies? I don't want to pull a board and disassemble it to find out. Or did you mean by density the total memory on a board? I'm unclear whether refresh is performed in parallel when there is more than one die on a board.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The other question begging to be answered is why is the refresh a constant in nanoseconds instead of a constant in clock counts? Is this just an RC time constant thing across the entire memory space? If so, then we have all (except you) been marginally refreshing.
> 
> The voltage would rise as [1 -exp (-t/RC)].
> 
> If the values we are given by Samsung etc are six time constants and we are using three in our cheat timings, then the difference would be about 5%. This may be why shorter timings still work for us (usually). But if the Samsung values are 3 time constants and we are setting tRFC at 1.5 time constants, then we end up only 78% charged instead of 95% charged. That might be marginal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have not seen a RAM stick with exposed dies? Time to use google, I think. Please use some time searching Micron's RAM document that I have posted a link for earlier.
> 
> There is a difference between 8G*B* and 8G*b*.
Click to expand...

Sorry, I lost my head. And the answer to seeing exposed dies is No for DDR4.

Obviously, a 16 GB stick has to have eight 16 Gb chips (single rank), or sixteen 8 Gb chips (dual rank). Both types seem to be allowed by the JEDEC spec, as interpreted by Wikipedia. What I didn't know, and G.Skill's website doesn't seem to specify, is how many of which size chip are on my boards.

Your Micron link tells my that there are three configurations to get 4 Gb on a chip. That isn't relevant to my question. A Samsung spec I have tells me that there are 2, 4, 8, and 16 Gb B-type chips. That doesn't tell me which chips are in use in my boards.

But I found this at Anandtech: "Just like the Trident Z RGB 8 GB modules, the Trident Z RGB 16 GB DIMMs are based on Samsung's 8 Gb B-die memory chips made using 20 nm process technology. The 16 GB modules will run at DDR4-2400 to DDR4-3866 with CL14-18 latencies at 1.2 V or 1.35 V, depending on the kit performance. The Trident Z RGB fully support Intel's XMP 2.0 as well."

Nice. This means I can use the smaller refresh values of the 8 Gb chips instead of those of the 16 Gb chips.

I never found a photo of a TridentZ board without its heat sinks.


----------



## diaaablo

@*cbjaust* what ram voltage do you use? 1.45 or higher?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbjaust*
> 
> Here's where I'm at now:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


in how many seconds was the blue screen?


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What? My tRAS is at 28 now. Should i add 2? Is that what you mean?


@hurricane28
That's what i meant Yes
Source : http://www.tweakers.fr/timings.html


----------



## Moutsatsos

I ve got a CH6 yesterday and i am kinda confused with the settings so i would like a little help.
I also have an MSI GPC.On the Msi i ve got the vcore at 1.375 and llc 2 which raises the voltage up to 1.41 under heavy load but usually stays at 1.4.Under normal usage it is 1.375.
If i enable p0 voltage drops to 0.8 and fluctuates according to the cpu demand again at 1.375 normal 1.4 heavy load.
I am trying to have the same settings on CH6 (idle 1.375 load 1.41) so i set vcore manually to 1.375 and llc 2.
What happens is the exact opposite of what i want,on idle the vcore goes up to 1.41 and on load it drops down to 1.375.
So in order to achieve the 1.41 that stabilises my oc i have to set 1.41 vcore and that gives me and 1.43 normal usage.
I ve tried pstate oc so on idle i get low vcore but when i am browsing i get 1.43 and when i am encoding i get 1.41.
Is there a way that i can get 1.41 under stress and a lower vcore under normal usage?


----------



## cbjaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diaaablo*
> 
> @*cbjaust* what ram voltage do you use? 1.45 or higher?


The vDIMM would be whatever the C6H gives when set to 1.40v in the bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> in how many seconds was the blue screen?


I never claimed long term stability







however its been good for a few benchmarks, which is what suits my purpose as that is what I'm doing with it right now! The current daily is a stock FX-8350 with the 16GB TridentX 2400 C10 DDR3 kit on a Crosshair V Formula-Z that has recently gone back to the stock cooler because, well it's a long story, so for reasons.









Cheers


----------



## Algy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> You probably have gotten a response on this one, but you need to set your fail count for memory to 3-5. If the memory does not train properly for whatever reason, it will go to 2133. So, the fail count is how many times it should attempt to "train" the memory at the set speed before giving up. For whatever reason, Asus has the number set to 1 by default.


thank you very much, i'll try it out


----------



## Miiksu

Hoping new bios fix bootloop issue when overclocking. Sometimes diffucult to get Windows running because the black screen. When system is booted its rock solid.

By to way my new CPU from the RMA.


----------



## CRJ84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> Hoping new bios fix bootloop issue when overclocking. Sometimes diffucult to get Windows running because the black screen. When system is booted its rock solid.
> 
> By to way my new CPU from the RMA.


Nice score







what is your dram voltage? LLC on cpu vcore?

Tanks


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRJ84*
> 
> Nice score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is your dram voltage? LLC on cpu vcore?
> 
> Tanks


LLC3 and 1.48V for the RAM. Rated memory speeds seems "lower" because both BankGroupSwap is disabled. U can see true performance lookin cinebench and cache latencies


----------



## CRJ84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> LLC3 and 1.48V for the RAM. Rated memory speeds seems "lower" because both BankGroupSwap is disabled. U can see true performance lookin cinebench and cache latencies


Also did you have the performance bias set to cinebench?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moutsatsos*
> 
> I ve got a CH6 yesterday and i am kinda confused with the settings so i would like a little help.
> I also have an MSI GPC.On the Msi i ve got the vcore at 1.375 and llc 2 which raises the voltage up to 1.41 under heavy load but usually stays at 1.4.Under normal usage it is 1.375.
> If i enable p0 voltage drops to 0.8 and fluctuates according to the cpu demand again at 1.375 normal 1.4 heavy load.
> I am trying to have the same settings on CH6 (idle 1.375 load 1.41) so i set vcore manually to 1.375 and llc 2.
> What happens is the exact opposite of what i want,on idle the vcore goes up to 1.41 and on load it drops down to 1.375.
> So in order to achieve the 1.41 that stabilises my oc i have to set 1.41 vcore and that gives me and 1.43 normal usage.
> I ve tried pstate oc so on idle i get low vcore but when i am browsing i get 1.43 and when i am encoding i get 1.41.
> Is there a way that i can get 1.41 under stress and a lower vcore under normal usage?


Please give this a read when time allows to make it easier for those trying to help you and save a lot of questions. http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig

I would not expect the same settings to stabilize from two different brands of mobo. (not even on the same mobo)

P-State OC allows lower clocks and voltage (use Ryzen Power Plan). Disable "Core Performance Boost", set "Ai OC Tuner" to manual and use "OffSet Voltage" in Bios.
My current 3925MHz with 3466MHz memory runs at approximately those levels 1.350V w/.06875 Offset = Vcore of 1.410 under load with CPU Core Voltage running at 1.35v under load.
Here's a snip showing IBT running, note Vcore and CPU Core Voltage in HWInfo64.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Read CPU Core Voltage instead of Vcore when under load. For idle read Vcore.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db explains this, check VID/VCORE Info and C6H ProbeIt VCORE point vs measuring at socket for more info. They (links to info) are all very valuable to be aware of if you haven't seen them.

I'm not sure after reading your post what exactly you're wanting to achieve








My first impression is you're looking to do a manual OC with static voltages?

Either way we'll need to see your Bios text file to see where your settings are currently at. Go to Tools > Asus Overclocking Profile > Load/save to USB > CTRL+F2.
Here is what mine looks like if it's any help.

9920_9525_3466_setting.txt 19k .txt file

P-State 0 = 9D with Global C-state control enabled under Advanced\AMD CBS\Zen Common Options.

You'll also need to list which Bios you're on. It all makes a difference. I recommend 9920.
Use HWInfo64 (expanded like above) when posting snips to give us a better idea where things are at.
Please explain again what it is you're wanting to have.


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRJ84*
> 
> Also did you have the performance bias set to cinebench?


No. I was using aida performance bias. Need more cpu voltage.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Don't know about your audio card, but the paver-sized GPU denoted Asus 1080 Ti OC fits.


There is a x1 PCIe slot above the x16 GPU slot, this is where a big cooler can get in the way.


----------



## DaOptika

I just fixed my microfreezes and can't quite believe what caused them...

Yesterday I noticed that one of my SSDs (not even the system disk) was running on SATA1 instead of SATA3. Never had any dataloss or disconnecting drives though. When touching the (locked in!) connector at mainboard side, the drive toggled between sata1 and sata3!

Then I replaced the cable -> Stable SATA3 connection, all microfreezes gone!

It seems to me as the sata connectors are quite picky on that board as I never had that problem before...


----------



## sbakic

Hello guys,

i just bought ryzen build my specs:
R7 1700x
KRAKEN x62
Crosshair Vi Hero (WI-FI)
Gskill trindentZ 32GB CL15 3000MHZ
GTX 1070 OC ASUS
PSU EVGA 750P2

This is my first oc system and i have some troubles. Currently it is oc as this:
R7 1700x 3.8Ghz
Vcore offset + 0.025
CPU LLC level 1
BLCK 100mhz
ram 2800 mhz C15 2T 1.35V
C states Enabled
everything other is auto
Soc is 1.05 with this ram

I tried to bump cpu clock to 39x it couldn't pass cinebenchR15 on 1.4215V manual so i let it to be 38x, but 38.50x wasn't stable 100% at 1.4125V too

System passed:
cinebenchR15,
PSMark
RealBech (benchmark and stresstest 15min (with 16GB ram not 32GB))
3dMark
AIDA64 stresstest 1h
7zip

Cant pass prime95 large fft and OCCT 1h (15min max)

VID is 1.325, vcore is with this offset max 1.375 -1.385V, when stresttest vcore goes to 1.3125V

From these test I should say that i didn't win the lottery for cpu and don't know what to do next, what should I do?


----------



## Stoffie22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blair*
> 
> Rip em all out, test each slot with 1 stick only.
> 
> Sounds like you might have at worst, an entirely faulty mem channel... e.g. Slot A1/A2 might be cactus.
> 
> Alternatively, it could be faulty DIMM, however that seems very unlikely as you got that second kit with same issue (thus me pointing at the DIMM slots)
> 
> let us know how your testing goes.. If all 4 slots work with the 1 sticks try all 4 with the second stick of the kit.
> 
> For reference i had the same 'Hardware Reserved' issue, I found it was 1 mem stick faulty


Well did some testing;
Using qne memory module tested each slot.
Starting from the 1st closest to the cpu, no problem system boots
2nd slot, no problem system boots.
3rd slot hold on 06 or od,
4th slot, allso hold on 06 / od
allso tried with other dimms, same case.

Looked it up:06 Microcode loading.

So only if i put 2 dimms in slot 1 and 2 i get a total of 16gb with 2x8, or 32gb with 2x 16. in sigle channel
To set up dual channel u either need slot 3 or 4 icw slot 1 or 2. then only half of the memory will be usable as discribed.

So i think the mobo mem chanels are f**&t.

You guys got some sensible idears before i have to rip out my mobo and send it RMA.

Im not a happy camper now because i just put the whole system under water, worked 3 months on this built, arghh.


----------



## Stoffie22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Several months ago, someone reported a similar problem. It turned out that one of the CPU pins had gotten bent, and it happened to be a pin for one of the memory channels. Have you tried reverting to a VERY old BIOS version to see if that fixes the problem? It is possible something happened to the motherboard as well, but I wouldn't jump to that conclusion YET.
> 
> Now, I am running G-skill 3200 16D memory(Ripjaws V) in the 2x16 configuration, getting to 2933 without any real problem, 100 base clock, and I just need to set geardown disabled with 2T. Hynix M-die sucks, but it is stable.


Well i have not tried yet reversing bios, that might bee a last option to try!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> guys help, where to find RunMemTestPRO 3.0 ????


That includes a paid version of HCI Memtest, linking it, etc would not be a great idea.

If you purchase HCI Memtest which isn't that costly, you could use this program made and kindly shared by @Frikencio.


----------



## 1usmus

*VTT DDR test by me*

*3333 DUAL RANK*
very funny result











https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ubpbdMcdiS37g_dReCX-49Auk-aRAcTs-8cVNL1caHo/edit?usp=sharing

Hynix/micron/dualrank have similar problems. You can not trust automation...

*This is clearly done deliberately. I will write in reddit, it can help. Dispersal of the DRAM is artfully limited!*

*tRFC / tRFC2 / tRFC4 calculator* page *1* (English translation will be soon)

*VTT DDR test* page *2*



First error after 130%+ and stable after









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> That includes a paid version of HCI Memtest, linking it, etc would not be a great idea.
> 
> If you purchase HCI Memtest which isn't that costly, you could use this program made and kindly shared by @Frikencio.


Great! Thanks!


----------



## Flink488

Hi guys,I didn't do the first boot in my new pc,it's the one in the signature,idk which Bios does it mount,I don't know anything about Overclocking(just datyou have to set the multiplier and the voltage till it's stable after doing various test)

But I was wondering which Bios should I get since I'm planning to OC the cpu and put my ram to his max 3200mhz(cl14)

I know that everything below 902 is terrible,some people told me that 1405 is the most stable,more than the latest 1503,is that true?

TLR which bios to get after all this months?

PS:I bought all the pc piece one week ago,also I plan to fresh install Windows 10


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I lost my head. And the answer to seeing exposed dies is No for DDR4.
> 
> Obviously, a 16 GB stick has to have eight 16 Gb chips (single rank), or sixteen 8 Gb chips (dual rank). Both types seem to be allowed by the JEDEC spec, as interpreted by Wikipedia. What I didn't know, and G.Skill's website doesn't seem to specify, is how many of which size chip are on my boards.
> 
> Your Micron link tells my that there are three configurations to get 4 Gb on a chip. That isn't relevant to my question. A Samsung spec I have tells me that there are 2, 4, 8, and 16 Gb B-type chips. That doesn't tell me which chips are in use in my boards.
> 
> But I found this at Anandtech: "Just like the Trident Z RGB 8 GB modules, the Trident Z RGB 16 GB DIMMs are based on Samsung's 8 Gb B-die memory chips made using 20 nm process technology. The 16 GB modules will run at DDR4-2400 to DDR4-3866 with CL14-18 latencies at 1.2 V or 1.35 V, depending on the kit performance. The Trident Z RGB fully support Intel's XMP 2.0 as well."
> 
> Nice. This means I can use the smaller refresh values of the 8 Gb chips instead of those of the 16 Gb chips.
> 
> 
> 
> I never found a photo of a TridentZ board without its heat sinks.


Your RAM does not look so different than this: https://www.tweaktown.com/image.php?image=imagescdn.tweaktown.com/content/7/8/7832_06_corsair-vengeance-led-ddr4-3200-32gb-ram-kit-review_full.jpg It only has 8 dies on both sides because it's dual rank.

This is a Thaiphoon screenshot of the RAM information from this thread: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?92301-G-Skill-Trident-Z-DIMM-Kit-2x16GB-(F4-3200C14D-32GTZ)



It has 16 x 8Gb dies on every stick, 8 x 8Gb pr. rank.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I lost my head. And the answer to seeing exposed dies is No for DDR4.
> 
> Obviously, a 16 GB stick has to have eight 16 Gb chips (single rank), or sixteen 8 Gb chips (dual rank). Both types seem to be allowed by the JEDEC spec, as interpreted by Wikipedia. What I didn't know, and G.Skill's website doesn't seem to specify, is how many of which size chip are on my boards.
> 
> Your Micron link tells my that there are three configurations to get 4 Gb on a chip. That isn't relevant to my question. A Samsung spec I have tells me that there are 2, 4, 8, and 16 Gb B-type chips. That doesn't tell me which chips are in use in my boards.
> 
> But I found this at Anandtech: "Just like the Trident Z RGB 8 GB modules, the Trident Z RGB 16 GB DIMMs are based on Samsung's 8 Gb B-die memory chips made using 20 nm process technology. The 16 GB modules will run at DDR4-2400 to DDR4-3866 with CL14-18 latencies at 1.2 V or 1.35 V, depending on the kit performance. The Trident Z RGB fully support Intel's XMP 2.0 as well."
> 
> Nice. This means I can use the smaller refresh values of the 8 Gb chips instead of those of the 16 Gb chips.
> 
> 
> 
> I never found a photo of a TridentZ board without its heat sinks.
> 
> 
> 
> Your RAM does not look so different than this: https://www.tweaktown.com/image.php?image=imagescdn.tweaktown.com/content/7/8/7832_06_corsair-vengeance-led-ddr4-3200-32gb-ram-kit-review_full.jpg It only has 8 dies on both sides because it's dual rank.
> 
> This is a Thaiphoon screenshot of the RAM information from this thread: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?92301-G-Skill-Trident-Z-DIMM-Kit-2x16GB-(F4-3200C14D-32GTZ)
> 
> 
> 
> It has 16 x 8Gb dies on every stick, 8 x 8Gb pr. rank.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the confirmation. As I'm not running Windows, I've never run Thaiphoon, and thus never closely inspected the parameters that it reveals. Anyway, this information allows me to use

Samsung, 8Gb B-die DDR4 SDRAM K4A8G045WB K4A8G085WB data sheet
Rev. 2.1, Feb. 2017

for the refresh timings per your earlier contribution.


----------



## CRJ84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> No. I was using aida performance bias. Need more cpu voltage.


OKay mine is not really stable at the same settings, but i can boot to windows. Do you set anything else in the bios? Like PLL which is 1.8 standard.


----------



## sbakic

Can someone explain me something about vcore? I set Vcore to manual to 1.375V, C-state Enabled, and when I do stress test core drops to 1.32V. *** is happening here? I tried 1.4125V MANUAL and when heavy stress testing comes it drops to 1.331V with CPU LLC1 and LLC2, can someone explain me?

And what are offset ranges for Vcore?


----------



## Algy

Guys, what is the default voltage of SOC ? in bios it is set to AUTO, and hwinfo64 shows 1.14v.. is this ok?


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRJ84*
> 
> OKay mine is not really stable at the same settings, but i can boot to windows. Do you set anything else in the bios? Like PLL which is 1.8 standard.


U mean CPU ? 1.58V PLL and 1.087V SOC.

Other memory setting but I auto worked fine too. I made these for better performance and slightly better stability.

ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]

RttNom RZQ/7
RttWr RZQ/3
RttPark disabled

MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM = 20 Ohm
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM = 20 Ohm
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM= 20 Ohm


----------



## CRJ84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> U mean CPU ? 1.58V PLL and 1.087V SOC.
> 
> Other memory setting but I auto worked fine too. I made these for better performance and slightly better stability.
> 
> ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
> Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
> 
> RttNom RZQ/7
> RttWr RZQ/3
> RttPark disabled
> 
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM = 20 Ohm
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM = 20 Ohm
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM= 20 Ohm


If you have time, can you please post your bios settings in a file?


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRJ84*
> 
> If you have time, can you please post your bios settings in a file?


Here https://ufile.io/x0jpe

You need to have same 1501 bios.


----------



## CRJ84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> Here https://ufile.io/x0jpe
> 
> You need to have same 1503 bios.


Thank you =) but i think you mean 1501?


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRJ84*
> 
> Thank you =) but i think you mean 1501?


Yes. Fixed.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Algy*
> 
> Guys, what is the default voltage of SOC ? in bios it is set to AUTO, and hwinfo64 shows 1.14v.. is this ok?


That's normal, but I usually set it to manual and lower it. It depends upon your memory config and if your RAM is 3200Mhz+.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flink488*
> 
> Hi guys,I didn't do the first boot in my new pc,it's the one in the signature,idk which Bios does it mount,I don't know anything about Overclocking(just datyou have to set the multiplier and the voltage till it's stable after doing various test)
> 
> But I was wondering which Bios should I get since I'm planning to OC the cpu and put my ram to his max 3200mhz(cl14)
> 
> I know that everything below 902 is terrible,some people told me that 1405 is the most stable,more than the latest 1503,is that true?
> 
> TLR which bios to get after all this months?
> 
> PS:I bought all the pc piece one week ago,also I plan to fresh install Windows 10


Use 9920

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?91766-Crosshair-VI-Hero-UEFI-build-1501

I just built mine yesterday and running stable @ 3.8 1.373v and memory @ 3200.


----------



## Flink488

Wait isn't the 1501 a beta bios?

I didn't found the 9920 in the official Asus Website

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/

There is no 9920


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flink488*
> 
> Wait isn't the 1501 a beta bios?
> 
> I didn't found the 9920 in the official Asus Website
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> There is no 9920


The latest official BIOS is 1501. The beta BIOS that has been released for testing here before 1501 is BIOS 9920. Some prefer 1501 others prefer 9920.
Get 1501 from the first page or 9920 here: Link


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flink488*
> 
> Wait isn't the 1501 a beta bios?
> 
> I didn't found the 9920 in the official Asus Website
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> There is no 9920


Here you go... https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?91766-Crosshair-VI-Hero-UEFI-build-1501
The 9920 is there as well.


----------



## Flink488

So wait which one is the best?The 9920 or the 1501?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flink488*
> 
> So wait which one is the best?The 9920 or the 1501?


9920
9
2
0

*9920*

*9920*


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flink488*
> 
> So wait which one is the best?The 9920 or the 1501?


For me 9920 and 1501 are exactly the same. Only difference is that 9920 boots slower (purposeful implementation to make cold boots work).

Since I don't have cold boot issues, I am on 1501 because I prefer the faster boot. Otherwise they have been identical. 3.8Ghz 32GB:3333-14-14-14-34


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flink488*
> 
> So wait which one is the best?The 9920 or the 1501?


trial and error....
No real big differences. The description for the 1501 bios is (you would have known if you checked the link i gave) :
* Workaround for some CPUs stuck at 22x ratio if using override voltage
* Fixes PCIEX4 bandwidth setting getting lost after power is removed
* Same DRAM boot behavior as 1403 (no cold boot fix)
* Same DRAM profiles as in 9920
* Still has the Vcore value issue when booting with Offset Mode and switching to Manual Mode


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbakic*
> 
> Can someone explain me something about vcore? I set Vcore to manual to 1.375V, C-state Enabled, and when I do stress test core drops to 1.32V. *** is happening here? I tried 1.4125V MANUAL and when heavy stress testing comes it drops to 1.331V with CPU LLC1 and LLC2, can someone explain me?


This is normal (read Vdroop). Actually I have pretty same values (maybe 0.01V less).


----------



## dook43

I get CPU Over Temperature error on 1501 at 3.9GHZ/1.4V/2933, and it appears to read 45-46C idle and 76C or so during RealBench until I walked away and came back to a bios screen with that error. I don't believe I've ever seen temps like this. Probably 60C is the highest full load temp I've seen on previous BIOSs. I run into Code 8 and reboots when I have stability problems.

I've read about the 20C offset on some CPUs misreading with different BIOS revisions.

Is this an offset issue or a real temperature?

The board was stable at stock speeds benchmarking on 1501, but was reading 3.5GHZ at full load instead of the 3.4. I'm also noticing full 100MHZ bus instead of the 98-99 I was seeing before.

I upgraded from 1403 becuase I was having issues getting 2933 to run stably. Would have games crashing randomly despite memtest passing and realbench passing.


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> 9920
> 9
> 2
> 0
> 
> *9920*
> 
> *9920*


Hi Cluckos, a couple days ago you shared your settings with me (RAM Kit: GSkill TridentZ RGB 3600 CL16 2x8GB). I tried Aida RAM test and got around 69.3ns on RAM test with your 3466 CL14 settings. Difference is that I'm using a Ryzen 5 1600 instead of R7. Will be flashing BIOS 9920, hopefully it will solve cold boot issues. Anyways, always thankful, maybe I bother you through inbox for RAM overclocking guide/links you might have (used to CPU OC, but new to RAM OC/timings, timing tightning).


----------



## ShiftyJ

Why do I get q-code 55 on a cold boot and how do I fix it?


----------



## 1usmus

*Fully stable Dual Rank 3333 (HCI 3400%)







*


Spoiler: results








I will begin research Ultra Low Latency


----------



## sbakic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> This is normal (read Vdroop). Actually I have pretty same values (maybe 0.01V less).


Well I OCed to 3.8Ghz R7 1700x with manual Vcore 1.4125 with 2800 Mhz RAM and it fails on large FFT stress test like prime95 and OCCT. What are your OCed and stress test results?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *Fully stable Dual Rank 3333 (HCI 3400%)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will begin research Ultra Low Latency


Yeah, that's not gonna cut it my friend.

You need at least open as much memtest copies as you have cores.

Like this:


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, that's not gonna cut it my friend.
> 
> You need at least open as much memtest copies as you have cores.
> 
> Like this:


but is there a difference? 4х2000mb (not 1024) 850% is not enough? hmm


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> but is there a difference? 4х2000mb (not 1024) 850% is not enough? hmm


Yes there is. Everything you need to know is in here: http://hcidesign.com/memtest/manual.html


----------



## ozzyo99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes there is. Everything you need to know is in here: file:///C:/Users/hurricane/Downloads/Benchmarksstress%20test/MemTest/manual.html


Ok, if you could just open your firewall and give us your IP address we can have a good read...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzyo99*
> 
> Ok, if you could just open your firewall and give us your IP address we can have a good read...


Yeah, that was kinda stupid lol. Fixed it.

I didn't check when i replied lol.


----------



## hurricane28

Well it appears that it wasn't the updates of hardwareinfo64 and aida64 that was causing issues but it seems that Asus AURA software was causing issues...

I had reading of -40 again in both programs and AURA software wasn't working right because it was showing red color instead of my custom blue color and when i turn the system down the same red color is shown while i have this disabled in BIOS.. This didn't happen before on previous AURA versions. I uninstalled AURA with revo uninstaller and got rid of all the temp and resentments of the AURA software and it appears that it fixed my motherboard LED and these -40 readings. The motherboard LED's are now showing the blue color so it appears that you no longer have to have AURA installed once you set the desired color?

IF it is really AURA that is causing these issues, than that is really worrying imo if a simple program that is suppose to only control the lighting LED's on the motherboard has the power to completely disrupt an OS..


----------



## Flink488

Does the 1501 bios still says wrong temperature or stuff like that?
I want to OC the cpu,is the P State working now?(the option where you set max voltage and multiplier,and it reaches that only when needed)

From what I got the voltage resets everytime I turn totally off the pc,with every bios,is this right?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flink488*
> 
> Does the 1501 bios still says wrong temperature or stuff like that?
> I want to OC the cpu,is the P State working now?(the option where you set max voltage and multiplier,and it reaches that only when needed)
> 
> From what I got the voltage resets everytime I turn totally off the pc,with every bios,is this right?


It has Sense Mi Skew disabled, so it shows higher read temperature, so does 9920. You don't need to focus on this because it does not matter.

As always, don't change DID or voltages in P-stats or they will not work. You can change the frequency if you want, but that's all you can do. Look in my signature for a proper way to overclock the CPU and use P-stats.

If the PC fails to boot, the AMD CBS (where P-stats settings are) will be wiped clean, so make sure that you make an overclock profile in the BIOS to restore your settings in case of such boot fail.


----------



## Timur Born

Workaround for those suffering from stuttering/freezes during stress tests. Set the CPU priority of the stress test to "Idle". For Realbench (Blender being the "offender") there are two Realbench.exe processes, you need to change the priority of the process that uses more memory.

This still is a Windows bug, likely only or at least "mostly only" affecting "Creators". I checked several on AMD PCs and could recreate the behavior changing between Anniversary and Creators.


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Workaround for those suffering from stuttering/freezes during stress tests. Set the CPU priority of the stress test to "Idle". For Realbench (Blender being the "offender") there are two Realbench.exe processes, you need to change the priority of the process that uses more memory.
> 
> This still is a Windows bug, likely only or at least "mostly only" affecting "Creators". I checked several on AMD PCs and could recreate the behavior changing between Anniversary and Creators.


Thanks ill try asap


----------



## usoldier

@Timur Born

Cant belive it works **** someone give this guy a medal i can finaly run all the software that was stalling/freezing has long i set afinity to idle on the actual process that stalls it runs normaly, now someone should report this to Microsoft


----------



## Timur Born

Remember that this still is a bug of "Creators". Whatever processes are responsible for Windows' GUI input/output seem to suffer from priority issues once certain core load is happening (in some cases even if only a single logical core is loaded). Different software/load causes different problem results.

The reason why you don't suffer from this using Prime95 is that P95 always uses the lowest possible priority 1 (below TM idle) for its threads, regardless of what you set for it.

If anyone can absolutely reproduce this on a non "Creators" system, please let me know about it and report the exact circumstance and problems, also include if changing affinity helps then.


----------



## Kildar

It's the middle of September and I want to know when we are going to have a new bios with then new AGESA 1.0.0.7 code??


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Remember that this still is a bug of "Creators". Whatever processes are responsible for Windows' GUI input/output seem to suffer from priority issues once certain core load is happening (in some cases even if only a single logical core is loaded). Different software/load causes different problem results.
> 
> The reason why you don't suffer from this using Prime95 is that P95 always uses the lowest possible priority 1 (below TM idle) for its threads, regardless of what you set for it.
> 
> If anyone can absolutely reproduce this on a non "Creators" system, please let me know about it and report the exact circumstance and problems, also include if changing affinity helps then.


IBT AVX - Stalls and freezes no matter what Ram size i chose. Changing afinity to lowest priority 100% stall free. (Afinity has to be changed on linpack64 process )

testing realbench atm.

My copy of windows already has teh creator update on install, it didnt exibit any stalls after installing it, later after i install drivers and software the stalls came back again, that made me think it was a driver or software i installed, now iam wondering if the windows updates did it.


----------



## os4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Workaround for those suffering from stuttering/freezes during stress tests. Set the CPU priority of the stress test to "Idle". For Realbench (Blender being the "offender") there are two Realbench.exe processes, you need to change the priority of the process that uses more memory.
> 
> This still is a Windows bug, likely only or at least "mostly only" affecting "Creators". I checked several on AMD PCs and could recreate the behavior changing between Anniversary and Creators.


I am using Asus Prime X370-Pro motherboard. For me I am using Windows 10 64-bit version 1703. I notice mouse stuttering or a screen freeze during certain stress tests under the following conditions:

1. The stress test is using Linkpack (e.g. IBT AVX or OCCT) and when I open Cinebench my mouse stuttering a lot (this is only opening the application not even running the benchmark). Mouse is stuttering.

2. When the stress test is using close to maximum system RAM (e.g. Realbench 16GB test) and I start to open other applications. My guess is the pagefile is starting to be used. Complete system lock for several seconds (screen freeze).

I dont know what is the normal or expected behaviour. I dont have an Intel system to compare with.

For case 1 is it stuttering because CPU is maxed out?
For case 2 is system frozen because system is waiting to read/write from hard disk (SSD in my case)?

In both cases is this a Windows process scheduling problem or expected behaviour?


----------



## y0bailey

HOLY HELL. I thought these freezes/hangs were an unstable overclock, and I have backed down. Glad it wasn't just me. p95 would run for HOURS, but others would hang.

Thanks for the info/update. Back to overclocking higher I go!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> It's the middle of September and I want to know when we are going to have a new bios with then new AGESA 1.0.0.7 code??


Me waiting for proper BIOS release...


----------



## GrooveIsNow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Me waiting for proper BIOS release...


LMAO! Love it! I admit it's getting a bit ridiculous now, I'm on latest 1501 Bios and for the most part it works great but still experiencing cold boot issues regardless of all the fiddling I've done.
It hasn't happened as often as previous bios but it still happens once in awhile. It'a good thing I know enough of the BIOS to troubleshoot but if I was the average Joe, I wouldn't be too happy with the same issues coming up with every bios.

**Edit** Just saw 9920 is out too, I'll try this out but I don't like the longer boot times.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> My copy of windows already has teh creator update on install, it didnt exibit any stalls after installing it, later after i install drivers and software the stalls came back again, that made me think it was a driver or software i installed, now iam wondering if the windows updates did it.


It also happens in Windows Safe Boot mode and happened on non AMD computers right after upgrading from Anniversary to Creators.

One oddity I noticed is that with some of applications and combinations (Statuscore with affinity limited to a single core) it can take several seconds before the first stalls happen, as if some kind of buffer was overrun.

For ITB it's enough to set priority of ITB.exe to idle before starting a test, then Linpack will run at idle priority, too.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os4321*
> 
> I am using Asus Prime X370-Pro motherboard. For me I am using Windows 10 64-bit version 1703. I notice mouse stuttering or a screen freeze during certain stress tests under the following conditions:


1703 is "Creators".
Quote:


> For case 1 is it stuttering because CPU is maxed out?


Personally I do not experience problems when I simply start Cinebench and only get stalled output when I specifically set it to "High" priority.

But in general the kind of stuttering I wrote about doesn't necessarily happen when the CPU is maxed out, more when many threads of certain CPU load are thrown at Windows' processor scheduler. If I run enough threads on a single CPU core I still can reproduce stuttering, even though 15 logical cores are sitting idle.
Quote:


> For case 2 is system frozen because system is waiting to read/write from hard disk (SSD in my case)?


Well possible. It better not to run ITB at "Max" setting, but rather use "Custom" and then set a size 1-2 gb below the currently free RAM amount (as shown by ITB).
Quote:


> In both cases is this a Windows process scheduling problem or expected behaviour?


First: No. Second: Yes, albeit ITB also stutters at low memory sizes if priority is not set to idle.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> HOLY HELL. I thought these freezes/hangs were an unstable overclock, and I have backed down. Glad it wasn't just me. p95 would run for HOURS, but others would hang.


I can reproduce this at Clear CMOS and Optimized default stock BIOS settings, even in Windows Safe Boot mode. So even if unstable overclock might or might not produce something similar, there is more to the problem than overclocking.

P95 uses the second lowest possible idle priority (1) on its own (unless you set it to "Realtime"), so that's the reason why it works differently than other stress tests.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes there is. Everything you need to know is in here: http://hcidesign.com/memtest/manual.html




*
In the IMC the addressing works incorrectly*

...or bug HCI pro 5.1


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> In the IMC the addressing works incorrectly*
> 
> ...or bug HCI pro 5.1


You can try MemTest64: https://www.techpowerup.com/memtest64/ but I doubt your results will be different. I don't know why you would ask of how to calculate tRFC when you don't use the right values.
I'm using the right tRFC and could drop SOC voltage from 0.98V to 0.95V, among other settings.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *VTT DDR test by me*
> 
> *3333 DUAL RANK*
> very funny result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ubpbdMcdiS37g_dReCX-49Auk-aRAcTs-8cVNL1caHo/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> Hynix/micron/dualrank have similar problems. You can not trust automation...
> 
> *This is clearly done deliberately. I will write in reddit, it can help. Dispersal of the DRAM is artfully limited!*
> 
> *tRFC / tRFC2 / tRFC4 calculator* page *1* (English translation will be soon)
> 
> *VTT DDR test* page *2*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First error after 130%+ and stable after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great! Thanks!


@1usmus
How about,... you provide some translation(s) and put this in perspective.
This looked very interesting but i couldn't fully grasp what you actually tested / how you did it and what your goal for the tests where....


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> You can try MemTest64: https://www.techpowerup.com/memtest64/ but I doubt your results will be different. I don't know why you would ask of how to calculate tRFC when you don't use the right values.
> I'm using the right tRFC and could drop SOC voltage from 0.98V to 0.95V, among other settings.


I created a calculator, the values that it shows are identical to the *Stilt's* values for any frequencies. I am sure there is no mistake in the tRFC. I use x4 mode for 3333 he 266 (267)

1000ns / (3333mhz/2) = 0.6
tRFC X4 160

tRFC for 3333 = 160 / 0.6 = 266
tRFC2 = 1.346 * tRFC
tRFC4 = 1.625 * tRFC2

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ubpbdMcdiS37g_dReCX-49Auk-aRAcTs-8cVNL1caHo/edit?usp=sharing

okay, i'll try memtest64, thanks


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I created a calculator, the values that it shows are identical to the *Stilt's* values for any frequencies. I am sure there is no mistake in the tRFC. I use x4 mode for 3333 he 266 (267)
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ubpbdMcdiS37g_dReCX-49Auk-aRAcTs-8cVNL1caHo/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> okay, i'll try memtest64, thanks


I know and have read you posts, but what does tRFC do, why it should be for a certain time period (clocks), does it make RAM perform better when it's lower, or do we sacrifice stability for 0 performance increase?
All of this can be answered when we know what tRFC does, and lower values does not make RAM faster, this I can assure you.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I know and have read you posts, but what does tRFC do, why it should be for a certain time period (clocks), does it make RAM perform better when it's lower, or do we sacrifice stability for 0 performance increase?


this is the only value that is stable, without blue screens ,errors and friezes...








safe and default values very bad works...


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> this is the only value that is stable, without blue screens ,errors and friezes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> safe and default values very bad works...


Right tRFC for your RAM (8G*b*) at 3333MT/s: 583 - 433 - 266
tRFC depends on RAM capacity (G*b*) and frequency (3333MT/s / 2 = 1666MHz). Lower tRFC does not give better performance, because it's executed when the RAM is idle (not writing).

And...you get blue screen because your RAM is not stable, has nothing to do with tRFC.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Right tRFC for your RAM (8G*b*) at 3333MT/s: 583 - 433 - 266
> tRFC depends on RAM capacity (G*b*) and frequency (3333MT/s / 2 = 1666MHz). Lower tRFC does not give better performance, because it's executed when the RAM is idle (not writing).
> 
> And...you get blue screen because your RAM is not stable, has nothing to do with tRFC.


-Refresh to Activate Delay / Refresh Cycle Time (tRFC).
Determines the number of clock measured from a Refresh command (REF)
until the first Activate command (ACT) to the same rank
Source here
Where does it say. that it executes when idle

EDIT :
(Refresh To Act Delay) Row Refresh Cycle Timing. This determines the amount of cycles to refresh a row on a memory bank. If this is set too short it can cause corruption of data and if it is too high, it will cause a loss in performance, but increased stability.
Source here


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> -Refresh to Activate Delay / Refresh Cycle Time (tRFC).
> Determines the number of clock measured from a Refresh command (REF)
> until the first Activate command (ACT) to the same rank
> Where does it say. that it executes when idle


Read my earlier posts to find a link to RAM documents. By the way, you should have provided the source for your quote above. And I could ask you: What does "ACT" means in the quote above?



Micron document:
*DDR4 SDRAM
MT40A1G4
MT40A512M8
MT40A256M16*

Page 141.

Read from "All banks......"


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

i see... that pretty much is the same as described here https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memory_refresh
Cheers.


----------



## XEKong

http://wccftech.com/spring-creators-update-stuttering-games/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

MS knows of a stuttering problem in Creators update. A fix is planned for the next release. I don't know if this will translate into stress testing, but it may.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> i see... that pretty much is the same as described here https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memory_refresh
> Cheers.


Wikipedia is wrong in one point, there is no performance degradation in using the right values, and lower values does not make the RAM faster.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> tweakers.fr is wrong in one point, there is no performance degradation in using the right values, and lower values does not make the RAM faster.


you ment wikipedia right?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Right tRFC for your RAM (8G*b*) at 3333MT/s: 583 - 433 - 266
> tRFC depends on RAM capacity (G*b*) and frequency (3333MT/s / 2 = 1666MHz). Lower tRFC does not give better performance, because it's executed when the RAM is idle (not writing).
> 
> And...you get blue screen because your RAM is not stable, has nothing to do with tRFC.


Do you think that *Stilt* loser and wrote presets without knowledge???????
Why his presets works much better than old papers by micron????
i tested memory in MLC test and last hitman . Results with lower tRFC better


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> you ment wikipedia right?


Yes, wikipedia. Will correct the post above. Thank you.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Do you think that *Stilt* loser and wrote presets without knowledge???????
> Why his presets works much better than old papers by micron????
> i tested memory in MLC test and last hitman . Results with lower tRFC better


Sorry 1usmus, I have no gods that I follow blindingly, I can read and I can make my own settings. I trust JEDEC and the RAM manufacturer in this matter.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Do you think that *Stilt* loser and wrote presets without knowledge???????
> i tested memory in MLC test and last hitman . Results with lower tRFC better


I have had similar outcomes from my testings in regard to tRFC
When i've set tRFC to the lowest (4x speed) and tRFC2 and tRFC4 on "auto" the performance was actualy increased... more... compared to the standard tRFC settings as you'd normally would enter the timings
When adjusting the tRFC2 and tRFC4 to match the faster tRFC1 value... the performance decreased again and was significantly slower.
So... setting the tRFC1 to the 4x mode gave better performance


----------



## Ramad

When you guys talk better performance, how do you compare and measure performance, which tools do you use? I'm really curious.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

i used Passmark PerformanceTest and AIDA cache & memory benchmark to compare outcomes


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> i used Passmark PerformanceTest and AIDA cache & memory benchmark to compare outcomes


Do you get the same results every time, with the same settings, when using them?


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

no... some little variation is there (always)
i can only get the exact same outcomes each time when i set timings to be very very relaxt


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> When you guys talk better performance, how do you compare and measure performance, which tools do you use? I'm really curious.


documents are good, high-quality charging banks are also good, but the primary timings we have are much lower now than in JEDEC

and we have to wait for the command from tRFC, but tRFC awaiting magic ...









I think default tRFC nice work with default primary timings from old good JEDEC table, but we used another lower timings









https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intelr-memory-latency-checker nice test , for example , range of values is minimal


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> documents are good, high-quality charging banks are also good, but the primary timings we have are much lower now than in JEDEC
> 
> and we have to wait for the command from tRFC, but tRFC awaiting magic ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think default tRFC nice work with default primary timings from old good JEDEC table, but we used another lower timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intelr-memory-latency-checker nice test memory performance


yeah... but... do not go lower then the 4x value... else you risk data getting corrupted
With "4x" i mean the value that you would normally enter in the tRFC4 field


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> yeah... but... do not go lower then the 4x value... else you risk data getting corrupted
> With "4x" i mean the value that you would normally enter in the tRFC4 field


when calculating tRFC2 and tRFC4 the error is less than tRFC

for example
frequency 3333 tRFC 266.64 (267) , tRFC2 198.1 , tRFC4 121.9 (122)

or is it really very poor accuracy?


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

I didn't calculate... i just used the AIDA info (in the chipset-field) as a guideline and compared values with my timings and data i gathered from Thaiphoon Burner
Then i went ahead and just tried them and compared outcomes each time


----------



## 1usmus

and are you sure that the motherboard can right count tRFC2/tRFC4?


----------



## Ramad

*Current settings*


OS: Windows 8.1
R5 1600 @3.8GHz, Custom P-states, Relaxed EDC throttling: enabled
Patriot Viper Elite @3200MT/s (dual rank 2 x 8GB)

CLDO_VDDP: 625mV
CAD drivers setup: 20 - 40 - 20
CAD drivers strength: 20 Ohm- 20 Ohm- 40 Ohm- 20 Ohm
CPU voltage: 1.238V + 0.05V
SOC voltage: 0.95V
DRAM voltage: 1.3V
VTTDDR: 1.32V/2 = 0.66V
tRFC at RAM defaults: 416 - 256 - 176
Rtt values: RZQ/1 - RZQ/3 - RZQ/1
PROC_ODT: 60 Ohm
DRAM R1-R4 values: 20
PCIE R1-R3 values: Enabled - Enabled - 40
VDDP: 0.810V

*All relevant settings*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[2017/09/11 22:48:41]
Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [5]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Manual]
> FID [152]
> DID [8]
Performance Bias [None]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Enabled]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
- CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.05000]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [0.95000]
DRAM Voltage [1.30000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [1.82000]
1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]

Mem Over Clock Fail Count [3]
DRAM CAS# Latency [16]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [18]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [18]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [18]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [36]
Trc_SM [54]
TrrdS_SM [4]
TrrdL_SM [6]
Tfaw_SM [24]
TwtrS_SM [4]
TwtrL_SM [8]
Twr_SM [12]
Trcpage_SM [1]
TrdrdScl_SM [4]
TwrwrScl_SM [4]
Trfc_SM [416]
Trfc2_SM [256]
Trfc4_SM [176]
Tcwl_SM [16]
Trtp_SM [6]
Trdwr_SM [7]
Twrrd_SM [1]
TwrwrSc_SM [1]
TwrwrSd_SM [6]
TwrwrDd_SM [6]
TrdrdSc_SM [1]
TrdrdSd_SM [4]
TrdrdDd_SM [4]
Tcke_SM [1]
ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [RZQ/1]
RttWr [RZQ/3]
RttPark [RZQ/1]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [20]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [40]
MemCkeSetup_SM [20]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]

VTTDDR Voltage [0.66000]
VPP_MEM Voltage [2.50000]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [0.50000]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [0.50000]
VDDP Voltage [0.81000]
VDDP Standby Voltage [0.81000]
1.8V Standby Voltage [1.82000]
CPU 3.3v AUX [3.50000]
2.5V SB Voltage [2.50000]
DRAM R1 Tune [20]
DRAM R2 Tune [20]
DRAM R3 Tune [20]
DRAM R4 Tune [20]
PCIE Tune R1 [Enabled]
PCIE Tune R2 [Enabled]
PCIE Tune R3 [40]
PLL Tune R1 [Disabled]
PLL reference voltage [0]
T Offset [40]
Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Enabled]
Clock Amplitude [Normal]

CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 1]
CPU Current Capability [100%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
CPU Voltage Frequency [400]
CPU Power Duty Control [Extreme]
CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
Manual Adjustment [Fast]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
VDDSOC Current Capability [100%]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
Manual Adjustment [Fast]
DRAM Current Capability [130%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.30000]



*Result*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> and are you sure that the motherboard can right count tRFC2/tRFC4?


it cannot... that is to say... it uses lower values then manually calculated values
Aperently it uses a timingtable derived from memorychips
It doesn't seem to actualy recalculate other timings
But i could have misinterpeted that

The tRFC2 should have been at 206T with tRFC beiing at 277T and the tRFC4 at 127T but the autovalues apparently are different


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> *Current settings*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OS: Windows 8.1
> R5 1600 @3.8GHz, Custom P-states, Relaxed EDC throttling: enabled
> Patriot Viper Elite @3200MT/s (dual rank 2 x 8GB)
> 
> CLDO_VDDP: 625mV
> CAD drivers setup: 20 - 40 - 20
> CAD drivers strength: 20 Ohm- 20 Ohm- 40 Ohm- 20 Ohm
> CPU voltage: 1.238V + 0.05V
> SOC voltage: 0.95V
> DRAM voltage: 1.3V
> VTTDDR: 1.32V/2 = 0.66V
> tRFC at RAM defaults: 416 - 256 - 176
> Rtt values: RZQ/1 - RZQ/3 - RZQ/1
> PROC_ODT: 60 Ohm
> DRAM R1-R4 values: 20
> PCIE R1-R3 values: Enabled - Enabled - 40
> VDDP: 0.810V
> 
> *All relevant settings*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [2017/09/11 22:48:41]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [5]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Manual]
> > FID [152]
> > DID [8]
> Performance Bias [None]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Enabled]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
> CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
> - CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.05000]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [0.95000]
> DRAM Voltage [1.30000]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [1.82000]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]
> 
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [3]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [16]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [18]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [18]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [18]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [36]
> Trc_SM [54]
> TrrdS_SM [4]
> TrrdL_SM [6]
> Tfaw_SM [24]
> TwtrS_SM [4]
> TwtrL_SM [8]
> Twr_SM [12]
> Trcpage_SM [1]
> TrdrdScl_SM [4]
> TwrwrScl_SM [4]
> Trfc_SM [416]
> Trfc2_SM [256]
> Trfc4_SM [176]
> Tcwl_SM [16]
> Trtp_SM [6]
> Trdwr_SM [7]
> Twrrd_SM [1]
> TwrwrSc_SM [1]
> TwrwrSd_SM [6]
> TwrwrDd_SM [6]
> TrdrdSc_SM [1]
> TrdrdSd_SM [4]
> TrdrdDd_SM [4]
> Tcke_SM [1]
> ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [RZQ/1]
> RttWr [RZQ/3]
> RttPark [RZQ/1]
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [20]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [40]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [20]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> 
> VTTDDR Voltage [0.66000]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [2.50000]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [0.50000]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [0.50000]
> VDDP Voltage [0.81000]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [0.81000]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [1.82000]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [3.50000]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [2.50000]
> DRAM R1 Tune [20]
> DRAM R2 Tune [20]
> DRAM R3 Tune [20]
> DRAM R4 Tune [20]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Enabled]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Enabled]
> PCIE Tune R3 [40]
> PLL Tune R1 [Disabled]
> PLL reference voltage [0]
> T Offset [40]
> Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Enabled]
> Clock Amplitude [Normal]
> 
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 1]
> CPU Current Capability [100%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> CPU Voltage Frequency [400]
> CPU Power Duty Control [Extreme]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
> Manual Adjustment [Fast]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [100%]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
> Manual Adjustment [Fast]
> DRAM Current Capability [130%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.30000]
> 
> 
> 
> *Result*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


why are you still running at 3200MT/s... thought you had stabilized a higher strap


----------



## Ramad

*tRFC performance myth*

*Lower tRFC timings increase RAM/system performance!* Lets test this claim.

Used tool: Y-cruncher v0.7.2.9469

Calculating Pi using 4 runs on default tRFC of *416 - 256 - 176* vs tRFC values of *312 - 192 - 132* using my RAM @3200MT/s with my latest settings changing only tRFC values for each test. The tests are run after 10 min. on idle system.

Y-cruncher menu options used: 0 (Pi calculation) - 1 (Multithread) - 7 (12GB of RAM)

*tRFC: 312 - 192 - 132*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













*Calculation time:*

1st. run: 352.826 s
2nd. run: 353.884 s
3rd. run: 352.864 s
4th. run: 353.194 s

*Average calculation time:*

(352.826 + 353.884 + 352.864 + 353.194)s /4 = *353.192 s*

*tRFC: 416 - 256 - 176*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













1st. run: 353.643 s
2nd. run: 354.454 s
3rd. run: 354.683 s
4th. run: 353.915 s

*Average calculation time:*

(353.643 + 354.454 + 354.683 + 353.915)s /4 = *354.174 s*

Performance increase by using tRFC (312 - 192 - 132) vs tRFC (416 - 256 - 176):

((354.174 s / 353.192 s) x 100%) - 100% = *0.278%* or around *0.3%*

*Conclusion:*

I don't see the promised increase in performance, unless 0.3% increase in performance is considered a performance boost here at overclock.net, and if we will talk margin of error, this 0.3% means basically *0%* increase in performance. I'm sure that this will not stop users from claiming better performance using lower tRFC values, even if the refresh command is active only, and only, when the RAM is idle.

I have done my part here. Feel free to prove me wrong showing testing results.


----------



## LeadbyFaith21

So I just updated to BIOS 1501 and no longer get GPU temp monitoring through the motherboard (and able to be used to control fan speed through the motherboard). Is there a setting that I can change in the BIOS to pass that value through to the OS by chance?


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeadbyFaith21*
> 
> So I just updated to BIOS 1501 and no longer get GPU temp monitoring through the motherboard (and able to be used to control fan speed through the motherboard). Is there a setting that I can change in the BIOS to pass that value through to the OS by chance?


Very unusual. Before you update the BIOS, you should hold down the clear CMOS button for 10 seconds and after you update the BIOS too. That should prevent any oddities from being retained.
Your problem might reside in your drivers or the software used to monitor your GPU temperature.


----------



## ericchaipc

i just get my board last friday, having some stability issues when i oc my ram . Aida Stress test will crush . CPU OC are ok woth the stock ram speed . Can reach 3.85 with 1.33 v . A bit shocked last night when i load to default setting. cpuz and AI Suite showing 1.9 v . Temperature are still below 40c . i quickly shut the system off and clear the cmos . Im using the latest bios now .Was using Gigbyte K7 board before . no issues running the ram on rated speed . 3466 . Corsair vengence led . Samsunf B die .Is it a bios issues ? any idea guys .


----------



## dorbot

Any interesting noises coming out of ASUS / AMD about new biois/ AGESA 0.0.0.7

I need my bios fix.


----------



## The Stilt

tRFC2 & tRFC4 are totally irrelevant unless you change the refresh configuration as well. And changing the refresh configuration is not possible for the time being.

Refresh Mode = 1x == tRFC (the default and currently the only available option)
Refresh Mode = 2x == tRFC2
Refresh Mode = 4x == tRFC4

You can program tRFC2 & tRFC4 either to the minimum (0) or the maximum (1023), it makes no difference what so ever to the performance or to the stability.


----------



## hurricane28

There he is,

Do you have any news on new BIOS yet @The Stilt?


----------



## Brightmist

@The Stilt Do you have some good 3466, C14, no GDM/BGS/BGSalt timings?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> ...
> Used tool: Y-cruncher v0.7.2.9469
> ...
> *Conclusion:*...


Y-Cruncher also does not show different results for GearDownMode being enabled or disabled, so maybe it's just not the right tool to prove or disprove the performance effect of subtle memory timing differences?!


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Workaround for those suffering from stuttering/freezes during stress tests. Set the CPU priority of the stress test to "Idle". For Realbench (Blender being the "offender") there are two Realbench.exe processes, you need to change the priority of the process that uses more memory.
> 
> This still is a Windows bug, likely only or at least "mostly only" affecting "Creators". I checked several on AMD PCs and could recreate the behavior changing between Anniversary and Creators.


What are you talking about? There is no IDLE setting under priority. There is Realtime to Low, no where is there the word idle.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> *tRFC performance myth*
> 
> *Lower tRFC timings increase RAM/system performance!* Lets test this claim.
> 
> Used tool: Y-cruncher v0.7.2.9469
> 
> Calculating Pi using 4 runs on default tRFC of *416 - 256 - 176* vs tRFC values of *312 - 192 - 132* using my RAM @3200MT/s with my latest settings changing only tRFC values for each test. The tests are run after 10 min. on idle system.
> 
> Y-cruncher menu options used: 0 (Pi calculation) - 1 (Multithread) - 7 (12GB of RAM)
> 
> *tRFC: 312 - 192 - 132*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Calculation time:*
> 
> 1st. run: 352.826 s
> 2nd. run: 353.884 s
> 3rd. run: 352.864 s
> 4th. run: 353.194 s
> 
> *Average calculation time:*
> 
> (352.826 + 353.884 + 352.864 + 353.194)s /4 = *353.192 s*
> 
> *tRFC: 416 - 256 - 176*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st. run: 353.643 s
> 2nd. run: 354.454 s
> 3rd. run: 354.683 s
> 4th. run: 353.915 s
> 
> *Average calculation time:*
> 
> (353.643 + 354.454 + 354.683 + 353.915)s /4 = *354.174 s*
> 
> Performance increase by using tRFC (312 - 192 - 132) vs tRFC (416 - 256 - 176):
> 
> ((354.174 s / 353.192 s) x 100%) - 100% = *0.278%* or around *0.3%*
> 
> *Conclusion:*
> 
> I don't see the promised increase in performance, unless 0.3% increase in performance is considered a performance boost here at overclock.net, and if we will talk margin of error, this 0.3% means basically *0%* increase in performance. I'm sure that this will not stop users from claiming better performance using lower tRFC values, even if the refresh command is active only, and only, when the RAM is idle.
> 
> I have done my part here. Feel free to prove me wrong showing testing results.


tested tweaked tRFC on slowly cl18? nice
it was possible not to test, there will not be a difference


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> What are you talking about? There is no IDLE setting under priority. There is Realtime to Low, no where is there the word idle.


Use Low.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> why are you still running at 3200MT/s... thought you had stabilized a higher strap


3200 not suffered any insanity in the settings, 3333 yes, because there are no attempts

delirium these findings


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> There he is,
> 
> Do you have any news on new BIOS yet @The Stilt?


Unfortunately not.

I do not relate to ASUS, in case that has been unclear until now.

Personally I don't expect any further, drastic changes to the platform behavior in the newer code bases (AGESA). Most of the issues appear the be design shenanigans (workflow & infra related) and / or actual hardware limitations. The motherboard design plays a small role in it, however they're all more or less affected. There isn't much if anything (further) the ODMs can do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brightmist*
> 
> @The Stilt Do you have some good 3466, C14, no GDM/BGS/BGSalt timings?


No need.
Just change GDM and BGS options accordingly.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Personally I don't expect any further, drastic changes to the platform behavior in the newer code bases (AGESA). Most of the issues appear the be design shenanigans (workflow & infra related) and / or actual hardware limitations. The motherboard design plays a small role in it, however they're all more or less affected.
> ...
> No need.
> Just change GDM and BGS options accordingly.


Will we see 3466-C14-1T + SCL 2 again, though? Or was GDM still hidden and enabled back when it still worked (don't remember)?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> What about 3466-C14 + SCL 2 not working anymore? Would that not be a change (back) that we still like to see?


It should work, I'll double check.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Unfortunately not.
> 
> I do not relate to ASUS, in case that has been unclear until now.
> 
> Personally I don't expect any further, drastic changes to the platform behavior in the newer code bases (AGESA). Most of the issues appear the be design shenanigans (workflow & infra related) and / or actual hardware limitations. The motherboard design plays a small role in it, however they're all more or less affected. There isn't much if anything (further) the ODMs can do.
> No need.
> Just change GDM and BGS options accordingly.


That is kinda worrying..

I know you are not relate to Asus but you are closer to the info as we do which is why i asked you.

Reason why i ask for this is that i still have this motherboard fan header issue.. Can you tell me or point me in the right direction on how to solve this?


----------



## Timur Born

I edited my post the moment after you answered.







Was GDM enabled back when it worked, or did it work with GDM disabled? I cannot remember anymore, but just like you I had to
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> It should work, I'll double check.


I edited my post the moment after you answered.







Was GDM enabled back when it worked, or did it work with GDM disabled? I cannot remember anymore, but just like you I had to back down from 3466-C14 + SCL 2 with one of the BIOS revisions. I didn't read from you that it's working again, so I am currently using your 3333-C14 preset (with a bit lower tFAW).


----------



## diaaablo

Hello disputers ) This tRFC hysteria takes an non-constructive direction and I don't understand why this parameter become so important now. I've made small gaming test in RoTR benchmark (have changed tRFC values only)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



FAST tRFC 280-208-128


MED tRFC 357-265-163


Stock tRFC 606-450-277




As Ramad said before, there is no big difference in real performance. Even in synthetics actually. Very tighten timings of tRFC could reduce your stability with small performance increase. Doesn't worth it, in my opinion.


----------



## Anty

Did you notice your L2 and L3 cache latency change?
Coincidence, software bug or lower is not really better overall







?


----------



## R71800XSS

I have a *little and important question*:

For all have this setup: C6H, windows 10 pro and disk M2 (with bios 1403 or +)

can you restart correctly windows 10 pro? from -> start, button right-> close session->restart

OR THE PC HANGS INDEFINABLY...









Thanks in advance.


----------



## diaaablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Did you notice your L2 and L3 cache latency change?
> Coincidence, software bug or lower is not really better overall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


yes, I saw it. Sometimes Aida draw L2-L3 results like casino ) Could be some software bug or bad timings choice. Maybe I will remake the test, but these parameters was not in my field of view due to small time for the test.


----------



## diaaablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> I have a *little and important question*:
> 
> For all have this setup: C6H, windows 10 pro and disk M2 (with bios 1403 or +)
> 
> can you restart correctly windows 10 pro? from -> start, button right-> close session->restart
> 
> OR THE PC HANGS INDEFINABLY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Sure I can. You have some software problem, maybe some process hanging system down cause doesn't shut down properly. Check for errors in Event Viewer - Custom Views - Administrative Events. Try to sfc /scannow, DISM etc.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> why are you still running at 3200MT/s... thought you had stabilized a higher strap


Have never used my memory higher than 3200MT/s. This is an AMD platform, you don't aim for higher frequencies but for lower latency, this is where the the performance boost is.


----------



## hurricane28

I think it has to be an balance between latency and frequency, i thought we all established that by now. In some cases latency is more important and in others frequency is more important so its only logical to aim for the best balance between both.

I discovered that i get the best performance with 3466 MHz RAM at CL 14 The Stilt timings. IF its stable there really is no need for more tweaking as you never ever going to notice the difference except for benchmarking.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diaaablo*
> 
> Hello disputers ) This tRFC hysteria takes an non-constructive direction and I don't understand why this parameter become so important now. I've made small gaming test in RoTR benchmark (have changed tRFC values only)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> FAST tRFC 280-208-128
> 
> 
> MED tRFC 357-265-163
> 
> 
> Stock tRFC 606-450-277
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Ramad said before, there is no big difference in real performance. Even in synthetics actually. Very tighten timings of tRFC could reduce your stability with small performance increase. Doesn't worth it, in my opinion.


The ROTR benchmark is good for testing the memory bandwidth and latency, but the issue is that you need to take > 5 run average to get any sense out of the results.
The variance between the runs (especially the first two parts) can be up to 50%.

HITMAN benchmark is the best for quick runs, since it is extremely consistent.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Will we see 3466-C14-1T + SCL 2 again, though? Or was GDM still hidden and enabled back when it still worked (don't remember)?


Works fine in both 9920 & 1501.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diaaablo*
> 
> Hello disputers ) This tRFC hysteria takes an non-constructive direction and I don't understand why this parameter become so important now. I've made small gaming test in RoTR benchmark (have changed tRFC values only).


Like with all timing related tweaks its impact depends on the specific applications being used. On my system I can measure an improvement of about 3.5% in both WinRar's and 7-Zip's (64 mb booksize) compression benchmarks by going from tRFC Auto (584) to 267.

The decompression part of 7-Zip's benchmark doesn't seem to benefit, though.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> why are you still running at 3200MT/s... thought you had stabilized a higher strap


No, have always run my RAM at 3200MT/s since I figured how to tune Rtt values for my RAM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diaaablo*
> 
> Hello disputers ) This tRFC hysteria takes an non-constructive direction and I don't understand why this parameter become so important now. I've made small gaming test in RoTR benchmark (have changed tRFC values only)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> FAST tRFC 280-208-128
> 
> 
> MED tRFC 357-265-163
> 
> 
> Stock tRFC 606-450-277
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Ramad said before, there is no big difference in real performance. Even in synthetics actually. Very tighten timings of tRFC could reduce your stability with small performance increase. Doesn't worth it, in my opinion.


Thanks for testing.
It's a hysteria because the rule is "lower is better", and they have a hard time understanding that "lower is better" applies to latency not refresh command.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> tRFC2 & tRFC4 are totally irrelevant unless you change the refresh configuration as well. And changing the refresh configuration is not possible for the time being.
> 
> Refresh Mode = 1x == tRFC (the default and currently the only available option)
> Refresh Mode = 2x == tRFC2
> Refresh Mode = 4x == tRFC4
> 
> You can program tRFC2 & tRFC4 either to the minimum (0) or the maximum (1023), it makes no difference what so ever to the performance or to the stability.


I assume that you are still living in DDR3 era. *Fine Granularity Refresh Mode* has been introduced with DDR4, like 3 years ago:



*Link* *page 56*

"There is no specific rule for tRFC.
192ns is just a value I've personally tested to be close to the lowest stable value.
Obviously the actual minimum value depends on your DIMMs."
*Source:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/19940#post_26166139

But there are specific rules (JEDEC/ RAM manufacturer rules) to calculate them if you know how: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/26540#post_26329389

Look at how tRFC/tRFC2/tRFC4 start and end at the same time when the refresh period is completed:



*Link* *page 147*

*For other members:*

*I like how some of you are taking shots at me 1 by 1, have been there and tried that in this very same thread, how did it work out for you?*
*Edit: And I'm sorry that I have offended your gods that you follow so blindingly, but I'm no sheep, sorry!*


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Works fine in both 9920 & 1501.


You reported earlier that one of the BIOS revisions made it unstable for you, the very same revision made it unstable for me, too. I checked all revisions afterwards, but 3466-C14-1T-GDM off remains unstable for me. That being said, you are using 3600-C15 dimms, while I use 3200-C14 ones.

And I also switched to longer testing intervals, like going from 10 loops ITB AVX 12 gb to 30 loops and running HCI well over 1000%. So maybe it wasn't fully stable earlier, but I may just not have caught the very occasional one-off?!

I will give it another try and make sure to copy all your sub-timings.


----------



## Flink488

This voltage is too damn high,I'm a total noob,but even I know to not reach 1.4v in the cpu,and this guy is way over it,how do I reduce it?(remember I'm a noob)

Edit:I changed it with offset mode -0.15000,now it's at 1.3voltage core

Bios 1403 still


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> You reported earlier that one of the BIOS revisions made it unstable for you, the very same revision made it unstable for me, too. I checked all revisions afterwards, but 3466-C14-1T-GDM off remains unstable for me. That being said, you are using 3600-C15 dimms, while I use 3200-C14 ones.
> 
> And I also switched to longer testing intervals, like going from 10 loops ITB AVX 12 gb to 30 loops and running HCI well over 1000%. So maybe it wasn't fully stable earlier, but I may just not have caught the very occasional one-off?!
> 
> I will give it another try and make sure to copy all your sub-timings.


Same here.

May i ask what memory you are running specifically? I can't get it stable at 3466 MHz CL 14 but when i load The Stilt 3466 MHz profile i am stable overnight.

Would you also mind to put your rig in to your signature so we can see what components you are using? Thnx.

Here are my timings:


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flink488*
> 
> 
> This voltage is too damn high,I'm a total noob,but even I know to not reach 1.4v in the cpu,and this guy is way over it,how do I reduce it?(remember I'm a noob)
> 
> Edit:I changed it with offset mode -0.15000,now it's at 1.3voltage core
> 
> Bios 1403 still


I don't believe that's dangerously high.

I was at 1.44v-1.46v for sometime but now I'm at constant 1.4v Because I wanted to keep my kraken 62 in silent mode on with just decrease of 25-50Mhz







.4 fans on my kraken radiator and at 1.4v my prime max temps hover around 70-75c at silent 30% fan speeds









But are you reaching those voltages within windows?


----------



## 1usmus

*to Ramad*



we have a memory with low latency (for example CL14), it just waits for a part of the time, if we remove the delay, we get a higher performance. example - ROTR, Hirman and *Stilt's* fast preset


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diaaablo*
> 
> Sure I can. You have some software problem, maybe some process hanging system down cause doesn't shut down properly. Check for errors in Event Viewer - Custom Views - Administrative Events. Try to sfc /scannow, DISM etc.


This is event manager from start to close (when PC is hanged at restart showing icon and I press case button reset and it make a kernel-power event):


These are programs in memory:


*any idea how I can restart PC correctly?*


----------



## Flink488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> I don't believe that's dangerously high.
> 
> I was at 1.44v-1.46v for sometime but now I'm at constant 1.4v Because I wanted to keep my kraken 62 in silent mode on with just decrease of 25-50Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .4 fans on my kraken radiator and at 1.4v my prime max temps hover around 70-75c at silent 30% fan speeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But are you reaching those voltages within windows?


I only checked in the bios,made this pc yeasterday still figuring stuff out,how do I check voltage in windows?

Also I think for my ryzen 1700x more than 1.4v is dangerous,idk which cpu you have though


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *to Ramad*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we have a memory with low latency (for example CL14), it just waits for a part of the time, if we remove the delay, we get a higher performance. example - ROTR, Hirman and *Stilt's* fast preset


*You claim better performance, care to show your results that supports your claim?*

We can't control refresh cycle length which is 7.8us (for tRFC), 7.8us/2 = 3.9us (tRFC2) and 7.8us/4 = 1.95us (tRFC4) but we can control refresh command length which is decided by JEDEC and RAM manufacturers according to die density. Again, let me try explaining:

If an 8G*b* die is 512M*B* in size which requires a refresh command length of 416 - 256 - 176 to be fully refreshed while running at 3200MT/s, how many M*B* of that 512M*B* is being refreshed when you make the refresh command length shorter as 312 - 192 - 132? Is that enough time to refresh the whole die?

Do you know that if the die is not fully refreshed, then cells that includes data from previous operations, which is not needed any more, will be declared occupied/used while they are not used any more?

And again, this has nothing to do with CAS Latency, *tREF and tRFC depends on die density*. This is not me saying this, this is the RAM manufacturers that say so, and I have posted links to documents and screenshots of parts of those documents but some of you will not understand because you either don't read or don't want to understand.



No link for this because I have posted the same before, see my earlier posts.

I think that I have tried to explain the whole refresh cycles as best as I could, and have no desire to continue in this empty cycle.
Good luck believing whatever you like, this is for all of you.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> *You claim better performance, care to show your results that supports your claim?*


Repeated tests using Winrar's and 7-Zip's own benchmarks result in about 3.5% higher compression (not decompression) performance when tRFC is changed from "Auto" (584) to 267. These are special usage cases, of course, but it demonstrates that tRFC can have a measurable impact.


----------



## Bart

Ramad: man, you keep doing what you're doing. Change NOTHING, no matter how much flak you get from people. You're posts are some of the few in this garbage-filled noob thread that are actually worth reading.


----------



## 1usmus

*Ramad* , tests laid out without me. My tests will not be different from *Diaablo* tests (for example).It's easier for me to succumb to you and not to spoil your authority.
Quote:


> If an 8Gb die is 512MB in size which requires a refresh command length of 416 - 256 - 176 to be fully refreshed while running at 3200MT/s, how many MB of that 512MB is being refreshed when you make the refresh command length shorter as 312 - 192 - 132? Is that enough time to refresh the whole die?


Default settings on my motherboard for 3200 frequency 312 for tRFC. The motherboard was created by idiots? really? Why all *Stilts* fast tRFC work fine in any configurations? magic or what? At first.

Secondly, you have memory with higher timings , lower frequency, with smaller density and say about tweaks. The stability of the system is several times higher. What kind of setting does not leave everything will work and everything will be stable.

VTT DDR formula - not relevant

CAD_BUS = CAD_BUS timings - not relevant

DRAM TUNE lower or higher - not relevant

Lower VDDP is better? - nope

Lower Vdram is better? - nope

Lower CLDO is better? - nope

All these tests are relevant only for 4gb-die memory , on which nothing is affected. 4gb-die have only 0.001% of the population.

Why do you impose your opinion? sorry, but this is not serious


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Ramad: man, you keep doing what you're doing. Change NOTHING, no matter how much flak you get from people. You're posts are some of the few in this garbage-filled noob thread that are actually worth reading.


Thank you Bart.








Believe me, I read a lot and test a lot before posing, only so my posts can be of help to those that may need them. I know several members here that read a lot and test a lot too, and they know what they are doing but they don't post because they can't stand (very understandably) all of the arguing that may (and will) accrue if they post their settings and results. I did encourage them to be post more and be more engaged here, but I don't feel that they want to, which I fully understand, because they have been here longer than me, so they know more about the climate here than I do.

I'm not afraid of the flak, took it before and still taking it, and I'm not short of answers. Thanks again for your kind words.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *Ramad* , tests laid out without me. My tests will not be different from *Diaablo* tests (for example).It's easier for me to succumb to you and not to spoil your authority.
> Default settings on my motherboard for 3200 frequency 312 for tRFC. The motherboard was created by idiots? really? Why all *Stilts* fast tRFC work fine in any configurations? magic or what? At first.
> 
> Secondly, you have memory with higher timings , lower frequency, with smaller density and say about tweaks. The stability of the system is several times higher. What kind of setting does not leave everything will work and everything will be stable.
> 
> VTT DDR formula - not relevant
> 
> CAD_BUS = CAD_BUS timings - not relevant
> 
> DRAM TUNE lower or higher - not relevant
> 
> Lower VDDP is better? - nope
> 
> Lower Vdram is better? - nope
> 
> Lower CLDO is better? - nope
> 
> All these tests are relevant only for 4gb-die memory , on which nothing is affected. 4gb-die have only 0.001% of the population.
> 
> Why do you impose your opinion? sorry, but this is not serious


I just figured out that you are a genius. Sorry for not figuring this out earlier, please accept my apologies.

Your RAM is based on 8G*b* die with default DDR frequency of 3000MT/s, your default tRFC timings are: *525 - 390 - 240*, that is it, no matter if you like it or not.

We are talking default timings, well, this is not up to you, G.Skill has printed that in your RAM settings, visit the SPD page on your BIOS to be confronted with the truth or a simple look on SPD settings using AIDA64 will reveal the truth for your eyes, if you want to see it (PS: look for tRFC timings).

Keep trying on stabilizing your RAM at 3333MT/s, hopefully you will be ready when the next AMD architecture hits the market.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Default settings on my motherboard for 3200 frequency 312 for tRFC.


Are you sure that this is not only what the BIOS still wrongly reports? What do HWinfo and RTC report as default ("Auto")?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Are you sure that this is not only what the BIOS still wrongly reports? What do HWinfo and RTC report as default ("Auto")?


yes 100% , see 312



This program very quickly finds the RAM errors, which it requests from different areas memory

tweaked tRFC works ideally

+


Spoiler: test tRFC








*UPDATE* Dualrank started on 3466 , soon there will be screenshots


----------



## 1usmus

*DualRank 2*16 3466







*


record for this memory?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> yes 100% , see 312yes:


Your screenshot says 291. Is this on "Auto"?


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *DualRank 2*16 3466
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> record for this memory?


Now do sky diver combined test







I shoud also check how much I get with 4.1 GHz and 3506-14 MHz single ranks. I have only Nano


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Your screenshot says 291. Is this on "Auto"?


291 is another thought

____________________________________________________________________________________________________

*DualRank 2*16 3466 8gb B-die* part 2











+

*DualRank 2*8 3466 4gb E-die*


friend tested my preset









I'll soon start testing for errors


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> Now do sky diver combined test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shoud also check how much I get with 4.1 GHz and 3506-14 MHz single ranks. I have only Nano


Windows clean, need to download


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Windows clean, need to download


Ehem 34.55K









https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/22117691?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> Ehem 34.55K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/22117691?


nice score








but my 1700 works only on 3.9







I can not be your rival


----------



## Timur Born

I only did a single run with each setting. So take this with a grain of salt and do your own tests. No idea why the spreadsheet score would benefit here.



My earlier tests using WinRar and 7-zip (3.5% improved performance for lower tRFC) are likely more useful and easier to do yourself.


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> nice score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but my 1700 works only on 3.9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can not be your rival


I'll add tommorrow 3.9 GHz run. But that was 600 points more than 4 GHz and bit higher memory speed.


----------



## hurricane28

I dialed The Stilt timing in my BIOS and i think i know why my previous ram profile wasn't 100% stable at CL 14.

I let it run overnight and see how stable this settings are. Report back tomorrow.


----------



## Flink488

Hi there,I built a pc yesterday
* CPU Ryzen 7 1700x (not overclocked,only thing I did was reduce the voltage with offset mode - 0.15000 and it's at 1.3 voltage in the bios,in the Bios 1403 you can't manually set the voltage)

* Motherboard Crosshair VI Hero (Bios 1403)

* Graphics Gtx 1070 Msi

* RAM G.Skillz Flare X 16gb 3200mhz (It was at 2400mhz when I first started the pc,went in the bios and simply selected 3200mhz instead of 2400mhz,DRAM voltage at 1.3ish in the Bios)

* Cooling Noctua NH-D15 (only the central fan mounted)

* Power EVGA Supernova G3 750W

* CasePhanteks Evolv ATX

I didn't install any program in the Mobo CD yet

Question is,how do I stress test this little baby,and check temps and voltage when in Windows?So I can,maybe,start thinking of Overclocking it


----------



## kaseki

@Ramad @1usmus

It seems that I missed a lot of sparring today. My impression is that there has been a certain amount of writing past each other. Let's start with @The Stilt's comment on TRFC2 and TRFC4.

It is my interpretation that *The Stilt* was telling us that the C6H doesn't use the TRFC2 and TRFC4 parameters. Put in any valid value you want, and it will make no difference. This is independent of JEDEC defining them as a capability for the DRAM as *Ramad* points out. It is up to the BIOS/UEFI to perform an adequate number of refreshes. Evidently from the DRAM specs, if this is done often enough the TRFC value used can be shortened to TRFC2 or TRFC4, as applicable, or else we should see either memory corruption or RAM overflow. Perhaps there is a deficiency with the shorter timings that our present testing techniques have not yet revealed.

There is a dichotomy between The Stilt's 6/6/17 comment: _"There is no specific rule for tRFC. 192ns is just a value I've personally tested to be close to the lowest stable value. Obviously the actual minimum value depends on your DIMMs,"_ and the manufacturer's specifications which do give an approved value for TRFC -- which I would consider to be a rule -- although in the context of overclocking rules are generally violated.

We have evidence that shorter timings than the XMP2 TRFC value in the SPD (that corresponds to the manufacturer's TRFC timing spec) often work without exposure of corrupted data. Asus was willing to establish timing settings in the BIOS based on *The Stilt's* efforts, accepting the shortened TRFC values. Asus must concur that these values are sufficient for the particular DRAM that the settings apply to.

We have evidence of limited improvements in performance with shortened TRFC values. Like every other overclocking setting, it is up to the overclocker to decide on his perceived risk-benefit trade.

What I fear we don't know is whether we can depend on our present stability testing methods to ensure that there are no hidden flaws inherent in operating TRFC at TRFC2 or TRFC4 timings.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> @Ramad @1usmus
> 
> It seems that I missed a lot of sparring today. My impression is that there has been a certain amount of writing past each other. Let's start with @The Stilt's comment on TRFC2 and TRFC4.
> 
> It is my interpretation that *The Stilt* was telling us that the C6H doesn't use the TRFC2 and TRFC4 parameters. Put in any valid value you want, and it will make no difference. This is independent of JEDEC defining them as a capability for the DRAM as *Ramad* points out. It is up to the BIOS/UEFI to perform an adequate number of refreshes. Evidently from the DRAM specs, if this is done often enough the TRFC value used can be shortened to TRFC2 or TRFC4, as applicable, or else we should see either memory corruption or RAM overflow. Perhaps there is a deficiency with the shorter timings that our present testing techniques have not yet revealed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> There is a dichotomy between The Stilt's 6/6/17 comment: _"There is no specific rule for tRFC. 192ns is just a value I've personally tested to be close to the lowest stable value. Obviously the actual minimum value depends on your DIMMs,"_ and the manufacturer's specifications which do give an approved value for TRFC -- which I would consider to be a rule -- although in the context of overclocking rules are generally violated.
> 
> We have evidence that shorter timings than the XMP2 TRFC value in the SPD (that corresponds to the manufacturer's TRFC timing spec) often work without exposure of corrupted data. Asus was willing to establish timing settings in the BIOS based on *The Stilt's* efforts, accepting the shortened TRFC values. Asus must concur that these values are sufficient for the particular DRAM that the settings apply to.
> 
> We have evidence of limited improvements in performance with shortened TRFC values. Like every other overclocking setting, it is up to the overclocker to decide on his perceived risk-benefit trade.
> 
> What I fear we don't know is whether we can depend on our present stability testing methods to ensure that there are no hidden flaws inherent in operating TRFC at TRFC2 or TRFC4 timings.


The fields aren't as green as you might imagine.









About The Stilt quote, It's clear that he did not calculate those timings but have only tested and figured that 192 may work. And about your understanding from The Stilt post about tRFC2 and tRFC4, this is an easy one, ask elmor if tRFC 2 and tRFC4 are ignored in the BIOS, if yes then ASUS has a problem (because tRFC2 and tRFC4 are there to maximize memory bandwidth), if no then The Stilt still lives in DDR3 era as I wrote earlier, either way, someone have a problem here.

About 1usmus, I have lost count of how many times he did post his RAM configuration at 3333MT/s, still non of them is stable. And I think that he will be pulling a *"1usmus stable"* soon.


----------



## hughjazz44

@elmor

Any idea when the temperature reference changing on sleep bug will be fixed? (i.e. CPU uses Tdie on fresh boot. After waking from sleep state CPU uses Tctl) It's been this way for the last 4 or more BIOS updates. SURELY someone has realized that it's a problem by now...


----------



## Algy

Any one have the same issue that u pick a voltage for dram, e.g. 1.35v and then in hwinfo64 and later in bios shows 1.335 or so. The same applies if I set 1.375v and then it shows 1.35v. is it normal?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Algy*
> 
> Any one have the same issue that u pick a voltage for dram, e.g. 1.35v and then in hwinfo64 and later in bios shows 1.335 or so. The same applies if I set 1.375v and then it shows 1.35v. is it normal?


It's normal.
All voltages read through IT8665E on this board have LSB accuracy of 21.8mV.
E.G. 1.330V, 1.351V, 1.373V, 1.395V.

Anything in the between gets rounded to the closest integer.


----------



## Algy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> It's normal.
> All voltages read through IT8665E on this board have LSB accuracy of 21.8mV.
> E.G. 1.330V, 1.351V, 1.373V, 1.395V.
> 
> Anything in the between gets rounded to the closest integer.


thank u. So if ram is rated to run at 1.35v, should i target this value in hwinfo or if I set 1.35v in bios im good?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Algy*
> 
> thank u. So if ram is rated to run at 1.35v, should i target this value in hwinfo or if I set 1.35v in bios im good?


1.340 - 1.350V from the bios will do just fine.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> It is my interpretation that *The Stilt* was telling us that the C6H doesn't use the TRFC2 and TRFC4 parameters.


This has obviously nothing to do with C6H itself, it's the same for all Ryzen CPUs.

There are multiple tRFC and tSTAGLR values for different refresh modes (1X, 2X and 4X refresh modes).

In 1X refresh mode tRFC and tSTAGLR are used, while all of the other tRFC and tSTAGLR values are irrelevant (RAZ).
During normal operation 1X refresh mode is the only mode ever used.

1X Mode = tRFC & tSTAGLR used (tRFC2, tRFC4, tSTAG2LR, tSTAG4LR ignored)
2X Mode = tRFC2 & tSTAG2LR used (tRFC, tRFC4, tSTAGLR, tSTAG4LR ignored)
4X Mode = tRFC4 & tSTAG4LR used (tRFC, tRFC2, tSTAGLR, tSTAG2LR ignored)

The base line tRFC values come from the DDR4 specification and it depends on the IC density.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> This has obviously nothing to do with C6H itself, it's the same for all Ryzen CPUs.
> 
> There are multiple tRFC and tSTAGLR values for different refresh modes (1X, 2X and 4X refresh modes).
> 
> In 1X refresh mode tRFC and tSTAGLR are used, while all of the other tRFC and tSTAGLR values are irrelevant (RAZ).
> During normal operation 1X refresh mode is the only mode ever used.
> 
> 1X Mode = tRFC & tSTAGLR used (tRFC2, tRFC4, tSTAG2LR, tSTAG4LR ignored)
> 2X Mode = tRFC2 & tSTAG2LR used (tRFC, tRFC4, tSTAGLR, tSTAG4LR ignored)
> 4X Mode = tRFC4 & tSTAG4LR used (tRFC, tRFC2, tSTAGLR, tSTAG2LR ignored)
> 
> The base line tRFC values come from the DDR4 specification and it depends on the IC density.


I would like to ask for the source of the information above, the "ignored" part in particular. I would also like to ask for the source of the new Finnish timing, means "tSTAGLR".
Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I would like to ask for the source of the information above, the "ignored" part in particular. I would also like to ask for the source of the new Finnish timing, means "tSTAGLR".
> Thanks in advance.


Mate, the only one who's making stuff up here is you.

#54945 PPR.

Anything else in the reserve besides the "source?!" card?



I'm done with this thread.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Mate, the only one who's making stuff up here is you.
> 
> #54945 PPR.
> 
> Anything else in the reserve besides the "source?!" card?
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm done with this thread*.


Come on man, you are the only one who actually knows what he is talking about and gives us good information. Just ignore this Ramad guy as he has no idea what he is talking about but just likes to argue a lot without an positive outcome which is the main reason i ignore him instead of leaving this thread because he has an bad i know it all attitude.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I would like to ask for the source of the information above, the "ignored" part in particular. I would also like to ask for the source of the new Finnish timing, means "tSTAGLR".
> Thanks in advance.


You clearly show us that your arrogance and stinking attitude knows no bounds and continues. Do you have any idea who The Stilt is? Smart people listen when he is talking because he is among the very few people that actually provide good information and he knows his stuff very well.

If you continue in this fashion i would kindly ask you to leave this thread because all you do is spouting misinformation and confusing other users and badmouthing people that question you.


----------



## hurricane28

That being said, it appears that i am still not stable unfortunately. Only 1 error but still, it should be error free.




Higher voltage perhaps? I do notice that with the stilt timings my system feels a tad snappier but i do get slightly lower benchmark scores in Aida64 unfortunately.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ggdfdgd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flink488*
> 
> Hi there,I built a pc yesterday
> * CPU Ryzen 7 1700x (not overclocked,only thing I did was reduce the voltage with offset mode - 0.15000 and it's at 1.3 voltage in the bios,*in the Bios 1403 you can't manually set the voltage*)
> 
> * Motherboard Crosshair VI Hero (Bios 1403)
> 
> * Graphics Gtx 1070 Msi
> 
> * RAM G.Skillz Flare X 16gb 3200mhz (It was at 2400mhz when I first started the pc,went in the bios and simply selected 3200mhz instead of 2400mhz,DRAM voltage at 1.3ish in the Bios)
> 
> * Cooling Noctua NH-D15 (only the central fan mounted)
> 
> * Power EVGA Supernova G3 750W
> 
> * CasePhanteks Evolv ATX
> 
> I didn't install any program in the Mobo CD yet
> 
> Question is,how do I stress test this little baby,and check temps and voltage when in Windows?So I can,maybe,start thinking of Overclocking it


Sure you can and that's exactly what I'm doing and I'm on 1403 too.

As for your actual question I recommend OCCT and RealBench, for memory HCI memtest and TPU MemTest64 or GSAT. For temps, voltages etc hwinfo64.

Oh and before you do anything else get the latest chipset driver from here: http://www.amd.com/en-us/products/chipsets/am4


----------



## PopeBenedict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Few more timing sets.
> 
> HQ B-die - 3200MHz "Safe" 1.350V
> 
> 
> 
> UHQ B-die - 3200MHz "Fast" 1.350V
> 
> 
> 
> These timings are stable on my 3600C15 kit with < 1.350V voltage (1.340V bios setting).
> In 3200MHz "Fast" example, tCL 13 would be otherwise doable (this kit is rated 13.333 CLK tCL-tRCD-tRP timings at 3200MHz) however AGESA issue affecting tCWL prevents using it at the moment.
> 
> For the best real world performance disable both BankGroupSwap and BankGroupSwapAlternative options, when using 1 DPC SR modules.


@The Stilt

Thanks for the effort making these values work! I am using the preset for the 3200 "fast" found in the 1501 BIOS and was already testing since BIOS 1403. I have a Ryzen 7 1700 OC'ed to 4.1 using 1.4 Vcore, 1.18 SOC and LLC2 paired with the G.Skill 3200 CL14 16GB for Dram and a Asus Strix 1080ti OC. As I understand these sticks are Samsung B-Die but for some reason if I disable GearDown and play BF1 the game crashes and Windows 10 gives the the error (DIGIX-GPU device was removed....). I have tested this crash with BF1 and going back to BIOS and enabling GearDown solves the problem. I have verified that this crash with GearDown mode disabled also happens if I play Ghost Recon Wildlands and surprisingly (at least to me) even Dark Souls II and III which are not demanding at all.

I don't really understand how GearDown mode enabled/disabled works but it seems that for gaming at least using the 3200 "fast" preset it is better to enable it?. Alternatively, maybe is just my Ram that is not that good. Either case, just wanted to leave this here in case someone finds it useful or, even better, if I could get some guidance on what should I change to run the GearDown mode enabled if it worth it.

In any case, my system runs pretty stable with Gear Down enabled.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> The fields aren't as green as you might imagine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About The Stilt quote, It's clear that he did not calculate those timings but have only tested and figured that 192 may work. And about your understanding from The Stilt post about tRFC2 and tRFC4, this is an easy one, ask elmor if tRFC 2 and tRFC4 are ignored in the BIOS, if yes then ASUS has a problem (because tRFC2 and tRFC4 are there to maximize memory bandwidth), if no then The Stilt still lives in DDR3 era as I wrote earlier, either way, someone have a problem here.
> 
> About 1usmus, I have lost count of how many times he did post his RAM configuration at 3333MT/s, still non of them is stable. And I think that he will be pulling a *"1usmus stable"* soon.





Spoiler: 2 pages ago realy stable 3333 :)










Spoiler: an incredible event! again everything is stable







and you do not count, do tests of 3200 CL 30 with tRFC 960, need mooore test


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That being said, it appears that i am still not stable unfortunately. Only 1 error but still, it should be error free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Higher voltage perhaps? I do notice that with the stilt timings my system feels a tad snappier but i do get slightly lower benchmark scores in Aida64 unfortunately.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


what u use cad bus setting?








pls, upload txt


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Mate, the only one who's making stuff up here is you.
> 
> #54945 PPR.
> 
> Anything else in the reserve besides the "source?!" card?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done with this thread.


Wow, all of this is for asking about the source ? You really don't want to be accountable for anything, aren't you, and your answer here, if you call this an answer, would benefit me alone or all that reads this thread? Thanks for posting a screenshot from unknown document, I think this is the best you can do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2 pages ago realy stable 3333 :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: an incredible event! again everything is stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you do not count, do tests of 3200 CL 30 with tRFC 960, need mooore test


Yes, 10 loops in MemTest64 or 10 min. RAM test will show how stable the RAM is, I mean by your standards. Congratulation.









Your test here is not valid, I mean *test tRFC*: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/26740#post_26336135, the post quote is in the spoiler below.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> yes 100% , see 312
> 
> 
> 
> This program very quickly finds the RAM errors, which it requests from different areas memory
> 
> tweaked tRFC works ideally
> 
> +
> 
> 
> Spoiler: test tRFC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE* Dualrank started on 3466 , soon there will be screenshots






The values you have been using beside tRFC are not equal in both tests, means the test does not mean any thing. You don't know how to test, and that's OK.



The settings I post are for them that may need them, you don't need them because you are genius as I wrote in an earlier post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> You clearly show us that your arrogance and stinking attitude knows no bounds and continues. Do you have any idea who The Stilt is? Smart people listen when he is talking because he is among the very few people that actually provide good information and he knows his stuff very well.
> 
> If you continue in this fashion i would kindly ask you to leave this thread because all you do is spouting misinformation and confusing other users and badmouthing people that question you.


I pray to God that you pull a *"hurricane stable"* in this thread too, it would be amazing to have this term used in 2 big threads, don't you agree?
Your friend 1usmus is so close to be pulling his own "stable", I wonder which one of you will do it first.


----------



## Timur Born

Ramad, could you please lay this whole thing a bit lower and blow the accusations less out of proportion?! Stilt's 3466-C14 settings are not stable for me (TridentZ 3200-C14), but his 3333-C14 settings are stable in stress tests at least, including the lower tRFC which improves Rar/7Z compression performance. Keep some perspective everyone.


----------



## Timur Born

PCMark's system monitoring still scrambles my temperature sensors using 9920. A Clear CMOS will likely fix this. I hope this is fixed on a BIOS level at any point in time.


----------



## usoldier

offtopic : This nasty behavior is terrible for the forum







Hope Stilt's comes back and ignores bad behaviour we all owe something to him and its because guys like him this forum is so great.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Ramad, could you please lay this whole thing a bit lower and less out of proportion. Stilt's 3466-C14 settings are not stable for me (TridentZ 3200-C14), but his 3333-C14 settings are, including the lower tRFC which improves Rar/7Z compression performance. Keep some perspective everyone.


Sure, I wrote earlier that I don't care how anybody runs their systems, or what settings you all use. I only posted to inform about a a timing that is only active when the RAM is idle, that is using documents from RAM manufacturers themselves. The attacks on me started only to prove me wrong, not because they have read or understand what I posted but they thought it might be a good chance to attack me as they always do. I did not impose my settings on you or anybody here, and if you see benefit in decreasing cycles for a timing that is active when the RAM is idle, then good for you.

On the other side, my test using Y-cruncher was not good, but your tests with with 7zip that changes the outcome every time you hit "Restart" is fine, right? It was the same as with *Relaxed EDC Throttling*. Nothing changes here.

Let me be clear, I don't care which settings you or anybody here is using, because I don't care.


----------



## Timur Born

Both WinRar and 7-Zip come up with results that change slightly with every run. But there is a window that results stay in and that window changes when tRFC is changed. Whether this matters or not is for everyone to decide for themselves, just as much as you can run the same benchmarks yourself.

Personally I suffer from too low single-thread performance with Ryzen, that's something there is no current solution available to.


----------



## Clukos

This is what I'm getting in 7-zip with my current ram setup:


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Both WinRar and 7-Zip come up with results that change slightly with every run. But there is a window that results stay in and that window changes when tRFC is changed. Whether this matters or not is for everyone to decide for themselves, just as much as you can run the same benchmarks yourself.
> 
> Personally I suffer from too low single-thread performance with Ryzen, that's something there is no current solution available to.


Run 7zip benchmark
Take a screenshot
Hit Stop

Hit restart
Take a screenshot
Compere results

Three runs within 2 min.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PopeBenedict*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Few more timing sets.
> 
> HQ B-die - 3200MHz "Safe" 1.350V
> 
> 
> 
> UHQ B-die - 3200MHz "Fast" 1.350V
> 
> 
> 
> These timings are stable on my 3600C15 kit with < 1.350V voltage (1.340V bios setting).
> In 3200MHz "Fast" example, tCL 13 would be otherwise doable (this kit is rated 13.333 CLK tCL-tRCD-tRP timings at 3200MHz) however AGESA issue affecting tCWL prevents using it at the moment.
> 
> For the best real world performance disable both BankGroupSwap and BankGroupSwapAlternative options, when using 1 DPC SR modules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @The Stilt
> 
> Thanks for the effort making these values work! I am using the preset for the 3200 "fast" found in the 1501 BIOS and was already testing since BIOS 1403. I have a Ryzen 7 1700 OC'ed to 4.1 using 1.4 Vcore, 1.18 SOC and LLC2 paired with the G.Skill 3200 CL14 16GB for Dram and a Asus Strix 1080ti OC. As I understand these sticks are Samsung B-Die but for some reason if I disable GearDown and play BF1 the game crashes and Windows 10 gives the the error (DIGIX-GPU device was removed....). I have tested this crash with BF1 and going back to BIOS and enabling GearDown solves the problem. I have verified that this crash with GearDown mode disabled also happens if I play Ghost Recon Wildlands and surprisingly (at least to me) even Dark Souls II and III which are not demanding at all.
> 
> I don't really understand how GearDown mode enabled/disabled works but it seems that for gaming at least using the 3200 "fast" preset it is better to enable it?. Alternatively, maybe is just my Ram that is not that good. Either case, just wanted to leave this here in case someone finds it useful or, even better, if I could get some guidance on what should I change to run the GearDown mode enabled if it worth it.
> 
> In any case, my system runs pretty stable with Gear Down enabled.
Click to expand...

Geardown mode operates commands at 2T, while allowing the data flow rate to be 1T. My G.Skill TridentZ 3200D14 16GB memory boards are rated at 2T, and while operating at 1T geardown disabled can be successful for some timing configurations, 1T geardown enabled is better for me at 3333.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Ramad, could you please lay this whole thing a bit lower and less out of proportion. Stilt's 3466-C14 settings are not stable for me (TridentZ 3200-C14), but his 3333-C14 settings are, including the lower tRFC which improves Rar/7Z compression performance. Keep some perspective everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, I wrote earlier that I don't care how anybody runs their systems, or what settings you all use. *I only posted to inform about a a timing that is only active when the RAM is idle [kas edit]*, that is using documents from RAM manufacturers themselves. The attacks on me started only to prove me wrong, not because they have read or understand what I posted but they thought it might be a good chance to attack me as they always do. I did not impose my settings on you or anybody here, and if you see benefit in decreasing cycles for a timing that is active when the RAM is idle, then good for you.
> 
> On the other side, my test using Y-cruncher was not good, but your tests with with 7zip that changes the outcome every time you hit "Restart" is fine, right? It was the same as with *Relaxed EDC Throttling*. Nothing changes here.
> 
> Let me be clear, I don't care which settings you or anybody here is using, because I don't care.
Click to expand...

Does this mean that if I run GSAT for 2 hours, there is no refresh during that time?


----------



## PopeBenedict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Geardown mode operates commands at 2T, while allowing the data flow rate to be 1T. My G.Skill TridentZ 3200D14 16GB memory boards are rated at 2T, and while operating at 1T geardown disabled can be successful for some timing configurations, 1T geardown enabled is better for me at 3333.


Thanks for your explanation. My sticks are these https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gtzr, the Trident Z RGB Cl14 16GB which I think are rated 1T? I'm not sure. I am wondering why my sticks can't support the GearDown disabled if they are Samsung B-die.


----------



## 1usmus

*Recently one clever man at our forum wrote*

MemAddrCmdSetup_SM = MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM
MemCsOdtSetup_SM = MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM
MemCkeSetup_SM = MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM

I want to give him a fiery greeting , but CKE trigger operation mode *not equal* bus impedance



I begging you, the "great god of settings" to leave the forum. You do not understand the settings and you teach people. *Go away with your paper and tRFC*


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Does this mean that if I run GSAT for 2 hours, there is no refresh during that time?


You have everything you need in the documents I posted earlier, the answer is there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Recently one clever man at our forum wrote*
> 
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM = MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM = MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM
> MemCkeSetup_SM = MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM
> 
> I want to give him a fiery greeting , but CKE trigger operation mode *not equal* bus impedance
> 
> 
> 
> I begging you, the "great god of settings" to leave the forum. You do not understand the settings and you teach people. *Go away with your paper and tRFC*


I doubt that you understand what you have posted. Leaving the forum for geniuses like you is hard for me. I have added you to the block list because I can't stand your spam. Farewell.


----------



## 1usmus

Stop crying and add yourself to the blacklist better with your findings .

*1) Because of you we used the wrong formula VTTDDR ! this is a separate voltage !

2) Because of you we looked for stability on different CLDO !

3) Because of you we looked for stability on different CAD_BUS 60 60 60 120 from where this nonsense???? aggravate a signal with re-reflections noise . Fantastic

4) Because of you we looked for stability on CAD_BUS = CAD_BUS Timings from where this nonsense???? I brought evidence

5) Because of you we looked for stability on VDDP lower then 900 !!! This does not work at high frequency!!

6) Lower CLDO = Lower VDRAM , it's a bull****. 3200 cl 18 always working on 1.362 !!!! its not hwbot record or good instance of memory

7) Stilt's presets work better with lower tRFC in any games ! Fact.
*
lies and stupidities do not belong to the forum


----------



## webhito

Got a question for you fellas.

I recently got my hands on a CH6 board, from my understanding, when my 1800x downclocks, it should be hitting 1.5ghz, mine does not drop from 2.2.

Where would one find the correct settings to get this to work as intended?

Cheers!


----------



## Timur Born

2.2 Ghz is correct, but you can change P2 state in BIOS (or Zenstate software) to lower it further. For power saving more important than frequency are C-states and Vcore decrease, though.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Works fine in both 9920 & 1501.


I tried your timings, but did not pass stress tests. Might this be because of a wrong CLDO_VDDP value? I just had a failed 3333-C14 test when I set CLDO_VDDP to 960, I passed many tests at 980 before and just now passed at "Auto" (which on earlier BIOS revisions would not even boot with the 3333 multiplier).


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> 2.2 Ghz is correct, but you can change P2 state in BIOS (or Zenstate software) to lower it further. For power saving more important than frequency are C-states and Vcore decrease, though.


Ahh, I see, I thought that by default it was 1.5.

Thank you kindly!


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PopeBenedict*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Geardown mode operates commands at 2T, while allowing the data flow rate to be 1T. My G.Skill TridentZ 3200D14 16GB memory boards are rated at 2T, and while operating at 1T geardown disabled can be successful for some timing configurations, 1T geardown enabled is better for me at 3333.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your explanation. My sticks are these https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gtzr, the Trident Z RGB Cl14 16GB which I think are rated 1T? I'm not sure. I am wondering why my sticks can't support the GearDown disabled if they are Samsung B-die.
Click to expand...

My pair were D-32 and had 2T written on the label.


----------



## SeriousTom

I have the 1501 BIOS and was looking around for The Stilt in the different memory categories and didn't come across it.
Where exactly would I find it and would it reference the The Stilt ?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> what u use cad bus setting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pls, upload txt


What do you mean? What txt do you need?


----------



## Kildar

So it's safe to say we are not getting anymore bios updates at this point?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> So it's safe to say we are not getting anymore bios updates at this point?


I expect new and better BIOS soon.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What do you mean? What txt do you need?


think he's refereing to a txt output of your bios-settings


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeriousTom*
> 
> I have the 1501 BIOS and was looking around for The Stilt in the different memory categories and didn't come across it.
> Where exactly would I find it and would it reference the The Stilt ?


in BIOS?
extreme tweeker / dram timing control / memory presets


----------



## datspike

Some progress with my HOF 3600C17 kit.. Finally stable 3466Mhz
Will try to get it working with CL14 or lower tFAW next


Spoiler: Pic









Spoiler: Settings



Code:



Code:


[2017/09/13 19:44:52]
Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [39.00]
Performance Bias [None]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3466MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
- CPU Core Voltage Override [1.28750]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.05000]
DRAM Voltage [1.41000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [15]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [15]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [15]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [15]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [35]
Trc_SM [54]
TrrdS_SM [7]
TrrdL_SM [9]
Tfaw_SM [35]
TwtrS_SM [4]
TwtrL_SM [12]
Twr_SM [12]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [2]
TwrwrScl_SM [2]
Trfc_SM [278]
Trfc2_SM [206]
Trfc4_SM [127]
Tcwl_SM [14]
Trtp_SM [10]
Trdwr_SM [8]
Twrrd_SM [4]
TwrwrSc_SM [1]
TwrwrSd_SM [8]
TwrwrDd_SM [8]
TrdrdSc_SM [1]
TrdrdSd_SM [6]
TrdrdDd_SM [6]
Tcke_SM [1]
ProcODT_SM [53.3 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [Rtt_Nom Disable]
RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
RttPark [RZQ/4]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [60.0 Ohm]
VTTDDR Voltage [0.75240]
VPP_MEM Voltage [2.52000]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 5]
CPU Current Capability [130%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
Active Frequency Mode [Disabled]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
Manual Adjustment [Regular]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
VDDSOC Current Capability [130%]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
DRAM Current Capability [120%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.41000]
Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Enabled]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Enabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [Crucial_CT240M500SSD1]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Auto]
USB3_6 [Auto]
USB3_7 [Auto]
USB3_8 [Auto]
USB3_9 [Auto]
USB3_10 [Auto]
USB2_11 [Auto]
USB2_12 [Auto]
USB2_13 [Auto]
USB2_14 [Auto]
USB_15 [Auto]
USB_16 [Auto]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Manual]
CPU Upper Temperature [75]
CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
CPU Middle Temperature [60]
CPU Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [75]
CPU Lower Temperature [30]
CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%) [30]
W_PUMP+ Control [PWM Mode]
Water Pump Upper Temperature [75]
Water Pump Max. Duty Cycle (%) [35]
Water Pump Middle Temperature [65]
Water Pump Middle. Duty Cycle(%) [25]
Water Pump Lower Temperature [40]
Water Pump Min. Duty Cycle (%) [20]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 1 Upper Temperature [75]
Chassis Fan 1 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [35]
Chassis Fan 1 Middle Temperature [65]
Chassis Fan 1 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [25]
Chassis Fan 1 Lower Temperature [40]
Chassis Fan 1 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [20]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 2 Upper Temperature [75]
Chassis Fan 2 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [35]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle Temperature [65]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [25]
Chassis Fan 2 Lower Temperature [40]
Chassis Fan 2 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [20]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 3 Upper Temperature [75]
Chassis Fan 3 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [35]
Chassis Fan 3 Middle Temperature [65]
Chassis Fan 3 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [25]
Chassis Fan 3 Lower Temperature [40]
Chassis Fan 3 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [20]
OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
IOMMU [Auto]
Remote Display Feature [Auto]
Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Disabled]
Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
POST Report [5 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [3]
Profile Name [3466 SS]
Save to Profile [3]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX8_2]


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Mate, the only one who's making stuff up here is you.
> 
> #54945 PPR.
> 
> Anything else in the reserve besides the "source?!" card?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done with this thread.


@The Stilt
Would you mind sharing the source of the screenie none the less?
That looked very interesting... curious to see it. Could contain more relevant info.
If not wanting to share it here.. you may pm me if you like.. np

Tnx for sharing


----------



## crastakippers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeriousTom*
> 
> I have the 1501 BIOS and was looking around for The Stilt in the different memory categories and didn't come across it.
> Where exactly would I find it and would it reference the The Stilt ?


Its on the first page of the Ryzen essential info thread. In the ram Info section.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> @The Stilt
> Would you mind sharing the source of the screenie none the less?
> That looked very interesting... curious to see it. Could contain more relevant info.
> If not wanting to share it here.. you may pm me if you like.. np
> 
> Tnx for sharing


EDIT :
It appears to come from a datasheet... Samsung maybe
Not found it yet though..


----------



## diaaablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> EDIT :
> It appears to come from a datasheet... Samsung maybe
> Not found it yet though..


I've found samsung DDR4 technical data with a lot of info, but there is no such a blank, like Stilt posted.

PS. some people here should be a less aggressive and stop this useless abuse. Here are some members, who shared their info/results, when them asked for it. No one enforce others to use this info. I'm appreciated for Ramad and Stilt, because they are both shared a lot of useful data in this thread. And now, when few members "discover" that this data doesn't work on their configs as they thought, began to blame those who recently tried to help them. Learn to talk in a civilized manner, this is not a competition here.


----------



## RS87

@Ramad I'm gonna out right call you a knob right now!! Whilst you have been helpful in this thread you have been equally and possibly more unpleasant in this thread! Yes some of your work has been helpful to some but The Stilt's help to us, AMD and Asus far, far outweighs yours. So much so that Asus even put this gentleman's handy work in the latest BIOS for the entire WORLD to use! No matter what country you are in, if you have one of the latest BIOS's for this board, you have the option to use some of the best settings via The Stilts timings without having to put in all the hard work finding which timings work best for you (must of us know, we have spent months fine tuning up to this very day)(granted not everyone can make use of the timings but they apply to the majority).

Whether you are right or wrong in this latest round of bickering (of which, unfortunately, you are involved in many rounds in this thread), you owe @The Stilt a public apology on this thread for your poor etiquette and terrible manners towards him! If you have any ounce of decorum, you will apologise. If you feel the need to keep your 'pride', don't apologise for being wrong, simply apologise for being rude and offensive to someone who has been demonstrably helpful towards this entire Asus/Ryzen community. How rude to say that a guy who has given everyone valuable DDR4 settings to say he lives in the DDR3 times?! You actually said that.... TWICE!!

If you ever reread those posts in the future, you might cringe at how disrespectful it was to say that. Just imagine telling Elmor or Raja they are stuck in the DDR3 days..... it's on that level, seriously!

So thanks for posting some decent posts in the past for everyone to reference and put to good use but do the right thing....


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> @Ramad I'm gonna out right call you a knob right now!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Whilst you have been helpful in this thread you have been equally and possibly more unpleasant in this thread! Yes some of your work has been helpful to some but The Stilt's help to us, AMD and Asus far, far outweighs yours. So much so that Asus even put this gentleman's handy work in the latest BIOS for the entire WORLD to use! No matter what country you are in, if you have one of the latest BIOS's for this board, you have the option to use some of the best settings via The Stilts timings without having to put in all the hard work finding which timings work best for you (must of us know, we have spent months fine tuning up to this very day)(granted not everyone can make use of the timings but they apply to the majority).
> 
> Whether you are right or wrong in this latest round of bickering (of which, unfortunately, you are involved in many rounds in this thread), you owe @The Stilt a public apology on this thread for your poor etiquette and terrible manners towards him! If you have any ounce of decorum, you will apologise. If you feel the need to keep your 'pride', don't apologise for being wrong, simply apologise for being rude and offensive to someone who has been demonstrably helpful towards this entire Asus/Ryzen community. How rude to say that a guy who has given everyone valuable DDR4 settings to say he lives in the DDR3 times?! You actually said that.... TWICE!!
> 
> If you ever reread those posts in the future, you might cringe at how disrespectful it was to say that. Just imagine telling Elmor or Raja they are stuck in the DDR3 days..... it's on that level, seriously!
> 
> So thanks for posting some decent posts in the past for everyone to reference and put to good use but do the right thing....


I respect your opinion, but you have not been attacked here in this very thread, just for fun, every time you post settings that a certain group of members does not like, or when try to help somebody. Search my posts from the start and see for your self. I can see where this is going. I don't apologize for saying, what I believe is the truth. Good luck with what ever the plan is.


----------



## dorbot

I like turtles.


----------



## 0OJR

Is there anyone from Asus working on a new BIOS for the Crosshair VI Extreme? Quite a few of us Extreme owners are having a horrible time with our boards and Asus support are being complete and utter morons.

Sorry about the vent guys but I don't know where else to post. Elmor or anyone at Asus, what is going on with support for the Extreme? For a high price board we are getting less than budget support.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> think he's refereing to a txt output of your bios-settings


Ah, i see. How do i do that? Is that in BIOS itself?


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I like turtles.


Quite.

Ramad being a bit of a dick, The Stilt losing his **** and we're all still waiting for the next ******* BIOS.


----------



## hurricane28

This is my BIOS txt:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



3.8753466MHzBIOS_setting.txt 20k .txt file


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

So there is new AGESA? or we are still on same as we where 2 month ago?








lol

I need 1601 AGESA 1.0.0.8 or 1.0.0.9

Best for me is 1403 Fix, with my own RAM timings and tweaks 2940MHz at 14CL 1T


----------



## elmor

1601/1602 coming online soon but nothing too exciting, updated AGESA 1006b but no major improvements. We're waiting for 1007 before next release here, which would include the improvements in 9920.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I like turtles.












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0OJR*
> 
> Is there anyone from Asus working on a new BIOS for the Crosshair VI Extreme? Quite a few of us Extreme owners are having a horrible time with our boards and Asus support are being complete and utter morons.
> 
> Sorry about the vent guys but I don't know where else to post. Elmor or anyone at Asus, what is going on with support for the Extreme? For a high price board we are getting less than budget support.


BIOS and issues should be very similar to C6H, any issue which exists there but not on C6H? You can use the bug report form in OP to highlight issues on C6E as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> @The Stilt
> Would you mind sharing the source of the screenie none the less?
> That looked very interesting... curious to see it. Could contain more relevant info.
> If not wanting to share it here.. you may pm me if you like.. np
> 
> Tnx for sharing


That's from the AMD PPR for 17h CPUs
http://developer.amd.com/resources/developer-guides-manuals/


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> 1601/1602 coming online soon but nothing too exciting, updated AGESA 1006b but no major improvements. We're waiting for 1007 before next release here, which would include the improvements in 9920.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS and issues should be very similar to C6H, any issue which exists there but not on C6H? You can use the bug report form in OP to highlight issues on C6E as well.
> That's from the AMD PPR for 17h CPUs
> http://developer.amd.com/resources/developer-guides-manuals/


Thnx for the update Elmor, much obliged.

Do you know when we can expect 1007 BIOS? What about fan control? With every BIOS i flashed i have fan controlling problems which result in 100% fan speed or they completely turn off for no reason.


----------



## Anty

If we are talking about fan control I would kindly ask for possibility to set case fans minimum speed less than 50%.
Not all have low speed fans like 800RPM - with default min 50% normal fans are too loud without the reason.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> 1601/1602 coming online soon but nothing too exciting, updated AGESA 1006b but no major improvements. We're waiting for 1007 before next release here, which would include the improvements in 9920.


Huzzah! The Messiah has spoken!

Much appreciated


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RossiOCUK*
> 
> Quite.
> 
> Ramad being a bit of a dick, The Stilt losing his **** and we're all still waiting for the next ******* BIOS.


Lol.

I'm tellin ya, WWIII is going to be caused by lack of new bios for all our expensive boards.

https://youtu.be/CMNry4PE93Y?t=8


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> If we are talking about fan control I would kindly ask for possibility to set case fans minimum speed less than 50%.
> Not all have low speed fans like 800RPM - with default min 50% normal fans are too loud without the reason.


You can do this, but you first have to run a calibration, which can fail and does not include the pump headers. No idea why Asus insists on trusting its calibration more than direct user intervention.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> 1601/1602 coming online soon but nothing too exciting, updated AGESA 1006b but no major improvements. We're waiting for 1007 before next release here, which would include the improvements in 9920.


THX


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> You can do this, but you first have to run a calibration, which can fail and does not include the pump headers. No idea why Asus insists on trusting its calibration more than direct user intervention.


I may be blind but I didn't saw any "calibration" in BIOS. Will check it in the evening.
But I guess it will only set the lowest limit, upper limit is always 100%?


----------



## Timur Born

Yes, upper limit will always be 100%, you can only shift the upper temperature threshold up by 5°C compared to the default.


----------



## 0OJR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> 1601/1602 coming online soon but nothing too exciting, updated AGESA 1006b but no major improvements. We're waiting for 1007 before next release here, which would include the improvements in 9920.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS and issues should be very similar to C6H, any issue which exists there but not on C6H? You can use the bug report form in OP to highlight issues on C6E as well.
> That's from the AMD PPR for 17h CPUs
> http://developer.amd.com/resources/developer-guides-manuals/


I have filled out the form thanks Elmor. I also have a support case logged with Asus support and the board has also been back to the retailer.

The issue is the same as the issue that has been fixed in the C6H 1501 BIOS, where the multiplier gets stuck on 15.5x as soon as you change any setting in Extreme Tweaker.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx for the update Elmor, much obliged.
> 
> Do you know when we can expect 1007 BIOS? What about fan control? With every BIOS i flashed i have fan controlling problems which result in 100% fan speed or they completely turn off for no reason.


You just cost us a day(Elmor adds a day to releasing new versions every time someone asks for a date).


----------



## Anty

Soooo if people will deny they want release date will he substract some days







?


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Soooo if people will deny they want release date will he substract some days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


It probably depends on how annoyed he is with us I think. Ramad may just randomly cause Elmor to delay updates if that is the case.


----------



## st3roids1

Hey because the thread is huge , can anyone tell me if with latest bios hynix ddr4 work ?

Especially the G.SKILL F4-3200C16D-16GTZR 16GB .


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> It probably depends on how annoyed he is with us I think. Ramad may just randomly cause Elmor to delay updates if that is the case.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I expect new and better BIOS soon.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/26790#post_26338372
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> 1601/1602 coming online soon but nothing too exciting, updated AGESA 1006b but no major improvements. We're waiting for 1007 before next release here, which would include the improvements in 9920.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS and issues should be very similar to C6H, any issue which exists there but not on C6H? You can use the bug report form in OP to highlight issues on C6E as well.
> That's from the AMD PPR for 17h CPUs
> http://developer.amd.com/resources/developer-guides-manuals/


http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/26810#post_26339248

It's ready when it's ready.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st3roids1*
> 
> Hey because the thread is huge , can anyone tell me if with latest bios hynix ddr4 work ?
> 
> Especially the G.SKILL F4-3200C16D-16GTZR 16GB .


My Ripjaws V G.skill goes to 2933 without too many issues, but beyond that is still a challenge. ProcODT of 80 is what I use, and make sure to have the fail count set to 3-5 is enough. I've gotten it to 3066, but it wasn't stable enough for me to feel comfortable with it.


----------



## st3roids1

alllright , then i have to order sAmsung bdies which are super expensive here.,

ryzen is pain in the ass , if i knew i wouldnt buy it honestly. Freaking paid reviewers always the same.

I cant even get a proper tower cooler because every low profile ram is hynix , so im forced to sub cooling or liquid which suck or pay hundreds of dollars for a proper aio.

on the other hand i just sell the freaking 1700x and buy a 7700 , which is cheap enough

I def wont be buying any amd product again


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> 1601/1602 coming online soon but nothing too exciting, updated AGESA 1006b but no major improvements. We're waiting for 1007 before next release here, which would include the improvements in 9920.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS and issues should be very similar to C6H, any issue which exists there but not on C6H? You can use the bug report form in OP to highlight issues on C6E as well.
> That's from the AMD PPR for 17h CPUs
> http://developer.amd.com/resources/developer-guides-manuals/


Cheers Elmor
Tnx for the update on the bioses... looking forward to seeing them... the wait has been (to) long
Hoping we will see the first of them within days.

Also, thanks for the document. Figured it was something like that since i wasen't able to find it via google.
Loads of documentation in there ^^... looks like i've got a bit of reading to do coming weekend


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> 1601/1602 coming online soon but nothing too exciting, updated AGESA 1006b but no major improvements. We're waiting for 1007 before next release here, which would include the improvements in 9920.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS and issues should be very similar to C6H, any issue which exists there but not on C6H? You can use the bug report form in OP to highlight issues on C6E as well.
> That's from the AMD PPR for 17h CPUs
> http://developer.amd.com/resources/developer-guides-manuals/
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Elmor
> Tnx for the update on the bioses... looking forward to seeing them... the wait has been (to) long
> Hoping we will see the first of them within days.
> 
> Also, thanks for the document. Figured it was something like that since i wasen't able to find it via google.
> Loads of documentation in there ^^... looks like i've got a bit of reading to do coming weekend
Click to expand...

Let us know what page it is on when you find it. I searched it this morning visually and electronically without success.


----------



## hurricane28

I did little reading on the documentation provided from Elmor but i didn't understand any of that lol. I don't think its interesting to read the developers guide manuals for us consumers but instead it would be neet to see a fix log or something.


----------



## Senjin

Hi guys and gals,
I just finished my custom water cooled build and now trying to overclock and man I'm noob and confused.
So first donno how to copy bios setting in usb even though I tried to copy profile to usb.( should I use bios usb port or any usb port). anyway got to overclock using p-state and only P0 to 4ghz and 0.1875 volt offset ( 1.1875 my base volt) and cant go any higher by simply increasing volt.
I disabled core performance boost in extreme tweaker, then changed ram profile to 2933 and changed timing to 14-15-15-34 and rest on auto ( didn't change anything else). these setting worked almost good on bios 9945 but in 1501 cpu vcore goes to 1.417v when I start the system for around 15-30 min then later comes down ( even if I don't system is at idle) after when I use CINEBENCH R15 during the bench I get 1.375v but still get these jumps in voltage to 1.417 even when at idle.
I used the power plant setting told in this forum and set min cpu usage to 5%. My only problem with the system is these increase of Cpu vcore to 1.417v.
Cpu: R7 1700
MOBO: Crosshair 6 hero
Ram: 2 stick of gskill tridentz F4-3000c16-16GTZR 8GB each
graphic: msi r9 380 2gb
Storage: NVMe SSD 960 evo 500gb
custom water cooled cpu only with 360 rad
850w plat power supply
Bios 1501

There is a lot of info in this thread but can piece them all together. If anyone could give me some guide would appreciate it.
also I don't know if I missed something but when I read post on changing some setting for example some voltage or value I don't get in which direction and how far I should change them.

I know its a lot of text to read and some infos I didn't give so please help me out? thanks
HWMonitor print screen


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Senjin*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys and gals,
> I just finished my custom water cooled build and now trying to overclock and man I'm noob and confused.
> So first donno how to copy bios setting in usb even though I tried to copy profile to usb.( should I use bios usb port or any usb port). anyway got to overclock using p-state and only P0 to 4ghz and 0.1875 volt offset ( 1.1875 my base volt) and cant go any higher by simply increasing volt.
> I disabled core performance boost in extreme tweaker, then changed ram profile to 2933 and changed timing to 14-15-15-34 and rest on auto ( didn't change anything else). these setting worked almost good on bios 9945 but in 1501 cpu vcore goes to 1.417v when I start the system for around 15-30 min then later comes down ( even if I don't system is at idle) after when I use CINEBENCH R15 during the bench I get 1.375v but still get these jumps in voltage to 1.417 even when at idle.
> I used the power plant setting told in this forum and set min cpu usage to 5%. My only problem with the system is these increase of Cpu vcore to 1.417v.
> Cpu: R7 1700
> MOBO: Crosshair 6 hero
> Ram: 2 stick of gskill tridentz F4-3000c16-16GTZR 8GB each
> graphic: msi r9 380 2gb
> Storage: NVMe SSD 960 evo 500gb
> custom water cooled cpu only with 360 rad
> 850w plat power supply
> Bios 1501
> 
> There is a lot of info in this thread but can piece them all together. If anyone could give me some guide would appreciate it.
> also I don't know if I missed something but when I read post on changing some setting for example some voltage or value I don't get in which direction and how far I should change them.
> 
> I know its a lot of text to read and some infos I didn't give so please help me out? thanks
> HWMonitor print screen
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Firstly, I'd suggest having a little read of the manual. There are helpful tips in there specifically for this board even if you do have some basic knowledge of this type of thing in general e.g. when you download a bios you need to save the file as C6H.CAP to a FAT32 formatted USB and then stick it in the dedicated BIOS USB port on the rear panel.

The manual will give you 3 different ways to flash the BIOS (in order of recommendation since brick-free BIOS's): 1)EZ Flash which is in the BIOS/UEFI screen, 2) BIOS flash button on rear panel and 3) flashing when in your OS (least recommended for being most unsafe way).

4GHz is a very good overclock for a 1700,*if it is stable*, and 1.4v is perfectly fine, albeit at the higher end. The 1.375v is the Vdroop after/during Cinebench that you are seeing and that is what happens when you put the CPU under load and this is normal. To counteract this you can use safely use LLC up to Level 2. Beyond that and the spikes can possibly become unsafe (try at your peril to use the search box on this thread, it was heavily debated in the early days of this board and CPU).

You need to find out what brand of chips you have on your DIMMs as this will greatly help you understand your limits of what's possible when OC'ing your RAM. i.e. if you have Sammy b-die, you are generally in the best position to OC, if you have Hynix, you'll be on the more restricted end with your frequencies. Downloading Typhoon Burner is the simplest way to find out the insides of your DIMMs, if that fails there's Google and if that fails then _attempt_ to use the search box to find other users of those sticks. Don't be put off by 2933 though, try and lower your latencies as this has quite a significant impact on the board and CPU. i.e. you could find 3200 16-16-16-16-36 being slower than 2933 14-14-14-14-28 for instance.

There are certainly other members here with a lot more rep than I. Also it's worth mentioning, everything i have just told you has come from my knowledge of the manual, every post of this thread and also trial and error. Hopefully this helps you to begin with.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st3roids1*
> 
> alllright , then i have to order sAmsung bdies which are super expensive here.,
> 
> ryzen is pain in the ass , if i knew i wouldnt buy it honestly. Freaking paid reviewers always the same.
> 
> I cant even get a proper tower cooler because every low profile ram is hynix , so im forced to sub cooling or liquid which suck or pay hundreds of dollars for a proper aio.
> 
> on the other hand i just sell the freaking 1700x and buy a 7700 , which is cheap enough
> 
> I def wont be buying any amd product again


To be fair, 2933 vs 3200 for the speed of the RAM isn't a deal breaker in my opinion. Corsair H110i works well for an AIO cooler as long as you have a case that can handle it. I am not going to go into the cost of a full liquid cooling system.


----------



## Senjin

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Firstly, I'd suggest having a little read of the manual. There are helpful tips in there specifically for this board even if you do have some basic knowledge of this type of thing in general e.g. when you download a bios you need to save the file as C6H.CAP to a FAT32 formatted USB and then stick it in the dedicated BIOS USB port on the rear panel.
> 
> The manual will give you 3 different ways to flash the BIOS (in order of recommendation since brick-free BIOS's): 1)EZ Flash which is in the BIOS/UEFI screen, 2) BIOS flash button on rear panel and 3) flashing when in your OS (least recommended for being most unsafe way).
> 
> 4GHz is a very good overclock for a 1700,*if it is stable*, and 1.4v is perfectly fine, albeit at the higher end. The 1.375v is the Vdroop after/during Cinebench that you are seeing and that is what happens when you put the CPU under load and this is normal. To counteract this you can use safely use LLC up to Level 2. Beyond that and the spikes can possibly become unsafe (try at your peril to use the search box on this thread, it was heavily debated in the early days of this board and CPU).
> 
> You need to find out what brand of chips you have on your DIMMs as this will greatly help you understand your limits of what's possible when OC'ing your RAM. i.e. if you have Sammy b-die, you are generally in the best position to OC, if you have Hynix, you'll be on the more restricted end with your frequencies. Downloading Typhoon Burner is the simplest way to find out the insides of your DIMMs, if that fails there's Google and if that fails then _attempt_ to use the search box to find other users of those sticks. Don't be put off by 2933 though, try and lower your latencies as this has quite a significant impact on the board and CPU. i.e. you could find 3200 16-16-16-16-36 being slower than 2933 14-14-14-14-28 for instance.
> 
> There are certainly other members here with a lot more rep than I. Also it's worth mentioning, everything i have just told you has come from my knowledge of the manual, every post of this thread and also trial and error. Hopefully this helps you to begin with.






Thank you for the fast response.
It seams I wasn't clear on my issues, I've seen people upload their bios setting as text instead of saying it as I did as it's more informant. I wanted to know how.

And my issue is that why even though I put offset of 0.1875v to get my vcore to 1.375v it rises to 1.417v exactly and there is another strange thing that I just check is that I changed the offset to 0.2 and still get the same 1.417v in OS HWMonitor. ram overclocking is a headache for me cause I don't get some of terms people use or don't know where are the settings that they are referring to or how I should change them ( it's always been said that I have to find my own value but I don't know in which direction and how far I can change them







)


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Senjin*
> 
> Thank you for the fast response.
> It seams I wasn't clear on my issues, I've seen people upload their bios setting as text instead of saying it as I did as it's more informant. I wanted to know how.
> 
> And my issue is that why even though I put offset of 0.1875v to get my vcore to 1.375v it rises to 1.417v exactly and there is another strange thing that I just check is that I changed the offset to 0.2 and still get the same 1.417v in OS HWMonitor. ram overclocking is a headache for me cause I don't get some of terms people use or don't know where are the settings that they are referring to or how I should change them ( it's always been said that I have to find my own value but I don't know in which direction and how far I can change them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Aha, my apologies most of what I said was irrelevant then







on a side note my Vcore is always 0.2v-ish more in the OS than what I set in BIOS. I currently have set 1.375v and right now it's fluctuating between 1.373-1.141v. I don't do offset though.

For the text file, when you are in the BIOS you can go to tools and save to USB. I think it could be Control and F2 (it's probably in the description at the bottom of the screen anyway). Main thing is you can save and load BIOS's to USB in the tools in BIOS.

The main thing right now I'd recommend is to download Typhoon Burner and establish what DIMMs you have. From there we can work out a few things. For instance, I have Sammy e-die's (dual rank) and I have to set ProcODT to 53.3Ohms to start advancing with RAM OC'ing. Other DIMMS are optimised for 80Ohms or 96Ohms. Without knowing what you have, you can't progress quickly. It would a be a long trial and error process. Most of us started from the beginning when there was less settings so we knew where we stood. Then we got drip-fed knew settings as more BIOS's were released so we could tinker bit by bit. Basically we all started swimming in the shallow end of the pool, you are in the deep end already so to speak.


----------



## Senjin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Aha, my apologies most of what I said was irrelevant then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on a side note my Vcore is always 0.2v-ish more in the OS than what I set in BIOS. I currently have set 1.375v and right now it's fluctuating between 1.373-1.141v. I don't do offset though.
> 
> For the text file, when you are in the BIOS you can go to tools and save to USB. I think it could be Control and F2 (it's probably in the description at the bottom of the screen anyway). Main thing is you can save and load BIOS's to USB in the tools in BIOS.
> 
> The main thing right now I'd recommend is to download Typhoon Burner and establish what DIMMs you have. From there we can work out a few things. For instance, I have Sammy e-die's (dual rank) and I have to set ProcODT to 53.3Ohms to start advancing with RAM OC'ing. Other DIMMS are optimised for 80Ohms or 96Ohms. Without knowing what you have, you can't progress quickly. It would a be a long trial and error process. Most of us started from the beginning when there was less settings so we knew where we stood. Then we got drip-fed knew settings as more BIOS's were released so we could tinker bit by bit. Basically we all started swimming in the shallow end of the pool, you are in the deep end already so to speak.


This is what I got for my rams:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






These changes in voltage and temps really are frustrating since they cause pump and fan speed to rise and decrease every 4-5 second as they ramp up and down and it doesn't feel good. I wanted a bit more stable overclocking that doesn't fluctuate every 5 seconds for no reason.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Cheers Elmor
> Tnx for the update on the bioses... looking forward to seeing them... the wait has been (to) long
> Hoping we will see the first of them within days.
> 
> Also, thanks for the document. Figured it was something like that since i wasen't able to find it via google.
> Loads of documentation in there ^^... looks like i've got a bit of reading to do coming weekend


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Let us know what page it is on when you find it. I searched it this morning visually and electronically without success.


Haven't read all yet... obviously and just skimmed trough all the available pdf files
Used search function to find certain words from the screensnap like Trfc and Tstag but NO match was found








So i'm guessing it must be somewhere else on that forum aka... some other document









@elmor You sure it's in the document you mentioned ?


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Senjin*
> 
> This is what I got for my rams:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These changes in voltage and temps really are frustrating since they cause pump and fan speed to rise and decrease every 4-5 second as they ramp up and down and it doesn't feel good. I wanted a bit more stable overclocking that doesn't fluctuate every 5 seconds for no reason.


Ah, Hynix....







you've not won the DIMM lottery on this one I'm afraid. However, you have achieved 2933 without any effort with your 3000's so i wouldn't really call it much of a lose if any really tbh. Have a little search of this thread and see what you can find regarding other Hynix user's settings. If you prefer the trial and error route then start with your rated timings (I'm gonna guess 16-16-16-16-36 or like mine 16-18-18-18-36). Start with trying 1T if not then go to 2T. Find what ProcODT is best for your DIMMS. Try 96 and work your way down to something like 43 (or what ever is close to that). Gear Down is another essential setting, find out what works for you. There are more settings but that's what you should start with i think.

Also, are you stable with the settings that you have? Prime95, Aida64 etc.

edit: Oh and that voltage variation resulting in fans going up and down is a bit of a bug bear on here for many in this thread!







I have a subtle version of Corsair link in use using SIV (System Information Viewer) and i can set the fans to respond to certain temps so I personally have it largely under control. It does get annoying still when the room is quiet because i can still notice it at times.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Haven't read all yet... obviously and just skimmed trough all the available pdf files
> Used search function to find certain words from the screensnap like Trfc and Tstag but NO match was found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i'm guessing it must be somewhere else on that forum aka... some other document
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @elmor You sure it's in the document you mentioned ?


It is the wrong document for sure. Its full of engineering and encoding information...


----------



## Senjin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Ah, Hynix....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you've not won the DIMM lottery on this one I'm afraid. However, you have achieved 2933 without any effort with your 3000's so i wouldn't really call it much of a lose if any really tbh. Have a little search of this thread and see what you can find regarding other Hynix user's settings. If you prefer the trial and error route then start with your rated timings (I'm gonna guess 16-16-16-16-36 or like mine 16-18-18-18-36). Start with trying 1T if not then go to 2T. Find what ProcODT is best for your DIMMS. Try 96 and work your way down to something like 43 (or what ever is close to that). Gear Down is another essential setting, find out what works for you. There are more settings but that's what you should start with i think.
> 
> Also, are you stable with the settings that you have? Prime95, Aida64 etc.
> 
> edit: Oh and that voltage variation resulting in fans going up and down is a bit of a bug bear on here for many in this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a subtle version of Corsair link in use using SIV (System Information Viewer) and i can set the fans to respond to certain temps so I personally have it largely under control. It does get annoying still when the room is quiet because i can still notice it at times.


Again thank you for helping out fast. these setting were stable on 9945 but my aida64 trial version expired and didn't test it on 1501.

Also right now my ram timing is 14-15-15-15-34 couldn't lower it less than that with everything on auto, and can you tell me where can I change ProcODT and is lower better for it.
I've seen people say to change these things but either i'm blind or don't know where to look for them. is it worse it to lower the timing if i'm stable on what I got?


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Senjin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Ah, Hynix....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you've not won the DIMM lottery on this one I'm afraid. However, you have achieved 2933 without any effort with your 3000's so i wouldn't really call it much of a lose if any really tbh. Have a little search of this thread and see what you can find regarding other Hynix user's settings. If you prefer the trial and error route then start with your rated timings (I'm gonna guess 16-16-16-16-36 or like mine 16-18-18-18-36). Start with trying 1T if not then go to 2T. Find what ProcODT is best for your DIMMS. Try 96 and work your way down to something like 43 (or what ever is close to that). Gear Down is another essential setting, find out what works for you. There are more settings but that's what you should start with i think.
> 
> Also, are you stable with the settings that you have? Prime95, Aida64 etc.
> 
> edit: Oh and that voltage variation resulting in fans going up and down is a bit of a bug bear on here for many in this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a subtle version of Corsair link in use using SIV (System Information Viewer) and i can set the fans to respond to certain temps so I personally have it largely under control. It does get annoying still when the room is quiet because i can still notice it at times.
> 
> 
> 
> Again thank you for helping out fast. these setting were stable on 9945 but my aida64 trial version expired and didn't test it on 1501.
> 
> Also right now my ram timing is 14-15-15-15-34 couldn't lower it less than that with everything on auto, and can you tell me where can I change ProcODT and is lower better for it.
> I've seen people say to change these things but either i'm blind or don't know where to look for them. is it worse it to lower the timing if i'm stable on what I got?
Click to expand...

Ok that's good then. Well tbh it seems like you have very decent settings anyway so maybe i should eat my lottery-loss words







. If your sticks are rated for 3000-16C and you have 2933-14C then good job!

ProcODT and the other settings are all next to each other in Tweakers Paradise>DRAM Timings. Just scroll to the bottom and they will be there. I don't know if lower means better for that setting but what i do know is that there is a very limited window for different DIMMs. e.g. my 4x8GB Sammy e-dies are on 53.3Ohms. I can boot with 43.3 but not stable and I cant even boot with the one above 53.3 and certainly not any others. So it's trial and error on that to see what one works best for you. There will be one definitive one for you though. Start from 96Ohms and work your way down. 96Ohms, off the top of my head, is the highest i have seen people use and i think it goes down to 43.3. I dont recall many/anyone above or below those, respectively.

Gear Down and 1T/2T is there too. Start with 1T is best. Gear Down is again DIMM specific. Neither is better, it's a case of what works for you on that one.

With each of these settings, find what one works best first then move on to each setting after so as to keep things isolated. You don't wanna change all three settings at once or else you wont know what is causing a problem.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Senjin*
> 
> Again thank you for helping out fast. these setting were stable on 9945 but my aida64 trial version expired and didn't test it on 1501.
> 
> Also right now my ram timing is 14-15-15-15-34 couldn't lower it less than that with everything on auto, and can you tell me where can I change ProcODT and is lower better for it.
> I've seen people say to change these things but either i'm blind or don't know where to look for them. is it worse it to lower the timing if i'm stable on what I got?


You may be able to get faster speeds if you increase the numbers. The ratings on my CL 16 3200 Hynix M-die memory is 16-18-18-38 for example. If your memory is rated to 3000 and is CL14, then you have a decent chance to run at 3200 with the timings I used for mine. Mine works best with a ProcODT of 80. I will note that I can't hit 3200 with my memory, but am hitting 2933. I suppose if I tried running at a CL of 20 it MIGHT let me get to 3200, but I suspect the results wouldn't result in overall better performance.


----------



## st3roids1

i dont liek aio's ., honestly they suck , too much noise and their performance degrades too fast , not to mention they tend to failure a lot or leak.

custom loop is another thing.

Its been 6 months and they cant properly fix hynix rams because companies dont give a rats as about am4 anymore .
thats the truth theres a new kid in town and is called threadripper.

I reutned my hero mobo all i left is a crappy 1700x if i wont be able to sell cheap ill throw it in the trash and forget about it


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st3roids1*
> 
> i dont liek aio's ., honestly they suck , too much noise and their performance degrades too fast , not to mention they tend to failure a lot or leak.
> 
> custom loop is another thing.
> 
> Its been 6 months and they cant properly fix hynix rams because companies dont give a rats as about am4 anymore .
> thats the truth theres a new kid in town and is called threadripper.
> 
> I reutned my hero mobo all i left is a crappy 1700x if i wont be able to sell cheap ill throw it in the trash and forget about it




Good luck selling your chip


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> 1601/1602 coming online soon but nothing too exciting, updated AGESA 1006b but no major improvements. We're waiting for 1007 before next release here, which would include the improvements in 9920.


Does 1601/1602 finally address the temp change sleep issue?

Edit: In case you forgot:

The Asus CPU temp for controlling fan speed matches Tdie on a fresh boot. After a sleep cycle, it switches and starts matching Tctl. So fan curves are altered by 20 degrees after the computer goes to sleep, and then goes back after a reset, and it's VERY annoying!


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> 1601/1602 coming online soon but nothing too exciting, updated AGESA 1006b but no major improvements. We're waiting for 1007 before next release here, which would include the improvements in 9920.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS and issues should be very similar to C6H, any issue which exists there but not on C6H? You can use the bug report form in OP to highlight issues on C6E as well.
> That's from the AMD PPR for 17h CPUs
> http://developer.amd.com/resources/developer-guides-manuals/


Thanks for the heads up, elmor.
Much appreciated!


----------



## webhito

Hey folks,

Having issues with a new build ( will update rig when possible ).

Picked up a CH6 and a 1800x, clean install, all updates installed but for some reason I am having extremely low gpu usage with my 1080 ti.

Mind you all is stock, except docp, worked fine out of the box @ 2933.

Besides the low usage, sometimes ( not often at all ) my cores get pegged at 100% usage and fps drop to a slideshow.

I tried downgrading from bios 1501 to 1403 but its acting the same, tried a few different nvidia drivers but no dice either.

Firestrike does work while putting my gpu usage to 97% but in games it goes from 30% with wolfenstein the new order to 50% with the witcher 3.

Resolution is 2560x1440 and all settings on ultra. Mind you, even if I change dsr to 4.0 the usage stays the same.

Any ideas? Before I make a video like uncle Rob.


----------



## voreo

Question regarding 1403, would there be an issue with timings bios side that could cause windows to not boot or is that just on the ram itself?


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> New beta BIOS 1501
> 
> * Workaround for some CPUs stuck at 22x ratio if using override voltage
> * Fixes PCIEX4 Bandwidth setting getting lost after power is removed
> * Same DRAM boot behavior as 1403 (no cold boot fix)
> * Same DRAM profiles as in 9920
> * Still has the Vcore value issue when booting with Offset Mode and switching to Manual Mode
> 
> 1601/1602 coming online soon but nothing too exciting, updated AGESA 1006b but no major improvements. We're waiting for 1007 before next release here, which would include the improvements in 9920.BIOS and issues should be very similar to C6H, any issue which exists there but not on C6H? You can use the bug report form in OP to highlight issues on C6E as well.That's from the AMD PPR for 17h CPUs http://developer.amd.com/resources/developer-guides-manuals/


I have two questions:

BIOS 1403 (actually into my PC) let me boot correctly (with 3 cold boot) from A/C turn off, but when I turn off PC with case button without turn off A/C, the PC reboot indefinitely and I have turn off PSU button for some seconds. After PC sometimes boot correctly (stopping in code 40 at least two minutes) and in others cases PC looks stop with code 22.
My question is if bios 1501, 9920 and 1601/1602 works in similar way respect to boot.

Other question: I can´t reboot anyway with Samsung M2 960 EVO, I have not idea why. W10 show indefinilety "restarting..." and hangs. In my system, Others OS and others disk (SSD in ubuntu and mecanics hards disk with w10) works ok.
do you think is a BIOS bug ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LogiPredator

Hey guys,

I just picked up a C6H.

I plugged my AIO into the AIO_PUMP header.
I can set my fans and everything in the UEFI, however, when I get into windows Fan Xpert takes over, and I can not set my AIO_PUMP speed in there, its 100% all of the time.

Also, I did some minor OC on my CPU, and temp went up to 80C 1.375V 0_o?

Does anyone know what to do?


----------



## Moutsatsos

So after a long odyssey here 's my first post with stable 3200.
1700 @3.9 Corsair Rgb 3466 16-18-18-18-36.Bios settings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



3200_setting.txt 21k .txt file






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Now i can post at 3333 and 3466 but i get errors at HCI so i would like your help and suggestions to make it stable.
Here is my bios at 3333:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



3333_setting.txt 21k .txt file



I would also like to ask a couple of things,
Every now and then the lighting of the board resets to red.I have corsair link installed for the ram but it doesn't run at the startup and i cant find what causes the issue.

I had an msi board that with a vcore of 1.375 and llc2 the cpu was running with a vcore of 1.375 up to 1.417 max temp 70°C and it was stable at 3.9.
I am trying to reach the same speed with CH6 but i need to pump more vcore.Currently with an offset 0.2 i ve got a vcore of 1.395/1.417 not fully stable at 3.9
Is it possible to have the vcore at 1.375 or lower and when there is need to raise it to a higher level and if so what would be safe for 1700 on CH6 for 24/7 full stress usage.
Is there a way to start with low vcore and scale/change according to demand/usage?

I 've set the cpu fan at 70°C to work at 95%.What actually happens is when temp passed the threshold i ve set (tried 70°C and 60°C result was the same) the fan starts to spin at max rpm.
I ve only got the board for a week and i am reading as much as i can so i don't know if this is a well known issue or not.So is this only happening to my board or its common?

Thanks to@The Sandman for his help and pointing me to the right direction,special thanks to @gupsterg@elmor@The Stilt and everyone else that contributes to this forum.


----------



## tacobob89

Hey guys, I have a Ch6 I bought when they first came out (during brickfest) but I am just now using the board. What is the most stable bios out right now? Im also hearing some conflicting information, can I flash the mobo with nothing installed on it? or do I need to assemble the system then flash. Im feeling paranoid, I dont wanna brick this board.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tacobob89*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a Ch6 I bought when they first came out (during brickfest) but I am just now using the board. What is the most stable bios out right now? Im also hearing some conflicting information, can I flash the mobo with nothing installed on it? or do I need to assemble the system then flash. Im feeling paranoid, I dont wanna brick this board.


You'll get different answers on the BIOS question. Personally I've had decent results with 1403, and the 9920 beta (running that now). You can flash the board using BIOS flashback. All it needs is power, you don't even need a CPU or RAM installed. Just get the BIOS you want, save it to the root of a USB stick with the file named C6H.cap. Then follow these instructions:

http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/USB_BIOS_Flashback_GUIDE/

It's simple as pie. You won't brick the board, don't worry. The bricking issues are very old now.


----------



## BuZADAM

Hello all user. I chanced my motherboard from gigabyte x370 gaming k7 to Asus x370 extreme. I never used before asus mainboard. since years 2001 ı used only gigabyte motherboard , so that ı am new to asus









my question is : how to active my memory x.m.p profil settings ? I tryed ai overclocker , d.o.c.p standard but only chance main timing settings 14/16/16/16/36 @1.35v other memory detail settings no chance , only auto . There isnt choice profile 1 or xmp or etc. Asus mb doesnt support direct settings xmp ? like as msi or gigabyte . My memory CMD16GX4M2B3200C14

how can ı set my memory xmp profile Full active

thanks.


----------



## Ramad

Is here any user with Sk Hynix 3200MT/s rated RAM, which have trouble booting at rated speed? Please PM me if you have no problem testing a few settings. Testing the settings takes a few minutes, and I'm asking because I don't have any Sk Hynix based RAM to make those tests.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kaseki

Advice for the newcomers on this thread: Set the CPU to an easy and likely very stable in itself clock frequency -- even as low as 3.6 GHz if necessary -- leaving most settings related to the CPU at Auto. Then meddle with the DRAM frequency and timings using the information you can glean from this thread starting at the point in time where the BIOS/UEFI you selected was announced by @elmor. When your testing shows no errors within the time you believe to be sufficient for your purposes (if not for informal overclocking contests), then evaluate the effect of raising your CPU clock frequency incrementally higher, adjusting voltages as you go.

As you reach your goal, if 3200 MT/s or higher in DRAM, refinements discovered by many others here will probably help with the data lines signal quality. Here is an example of a (presently utilized) collection of settings that are specific to me. The highlight showed the last change. No warranty express or implied is given that these settings are optimal.


Spoiler: Example settings







Also read the OP message and its links, and the OP message of a thread started by @gupsterg that may be found linked in his signature.

Or alternatively, read the previous 26860 messages.


----------



## chroniclard

So just finished, almost, installing all my watercooling bits and have a query. I have two pumps(bay res) and unsure where to plug them on the board, can I put one in the AIO header and 1 in the water pump header? Are both those the same?

ta


----------



## skysaberxx

I need help, I sticked a usb to flashback bios but the light stopped flashing but didn't turn off. it is still and it's been 20 mins

Edit: phew, it's ok it posted.


----------



## leareynl

I still get the issue of SoC going to insanely high voltage without any reason.
Any reason me being changing something that could influence that.
Just out of the blue boom... 1.48v SoC. While it is running.

No one ever experiences this???


----------



## Senjin

Hi, I got a 1700 with crosshair 6, overclocked to 4Ghz 1.375v, and tridentz 16gb cl14 clocked 2933 at 1.4v. cpu is cooled by custom 360 rad water cooled system. I'm on bios 1501.

when I run any stress test when cpu reaches 70c it crashes and I have to restart the system. anyone know what is the problem?
It happens as soon as temps reach 70c.
also I don't know if my thermal past is not good or cpu block is not mounted properly or cause of air pockets in the loop that temp goes up. donno how much of temp I should expect from my cooling system.

Update: I get code 8 and also gpu fan stops working but cpu fans and pump speed don't decrease.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skysaberxx*
> 
> I need help, I sticked a usb to flashback bios but the light stopped flashing but didn't turn off. it is still and it's been 20 mins


Asuming you changed the file name... try flashing without namechanging








I never used flashback and always had the file name unchanged... Flashes just fine


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leareynl*
> 
> I still get the issue of SoC going to insanely high voltage without any reason.
> Any reason me being changing something that could influence that.
> Just out of the blue boom... 1.48v SoC. While it is running.
> 
> No one ever experiences this???


a tad high but harmless when only envolves short bursts imo
Dunno what settings your using but from what your telling.. i'd think the "Core Performance Boost" is to blame here.
If you don't like... you could try disabling the boost and dial in CPU speed manually


----------



## Karagra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Senjin*
> 
> Hi, I got a 1700 with crosshair 6, overclocked to 4Ghz 1.375v, and tridentz 16gb cl14 clocked 2933 at 1.4v. cpu is cooled by custom 360 rad water cooled system. I'm on bios 1501.
> 
> when I run any stress test when cpu reaches 70c it crashes and I have to restart the system. anyone know what is the problem?


Most likely has to due with a unstable overclock if its crashing try lowering to 3.9ghz or upping the voltage.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Senjin*
> 
> Hi, I got a 1700 with crosshair 6, overclocked to 4Ghz 1.375v, and tridentz 16gb cl14 clocked 2933 at 1.4v. cpu is cooled by custom 360 rad water cooled system. I'm on bios 1501.
> 
> when I run any stress test when cpu reaches 70c it crashes and I have to restart the system. anyone know what is the problem?
> It happens as soon as temps reach 70c.
> also I don't know if my thermal past is not good or cpu block is not mounted properly or cause of air pockets in the loop that temp goes up. donno how much of temp I should expect from my cooling system.
> 
> Update: I get code 8 and also gpu fan stops working but cpu fans and pump speed don't decrease.


Make sure Windows is up-to-date
And try installing latest chipset drivers and enable "performance powerprofile"


----------



## skysaberxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Asuming you changed the file name... try flashing without namechanging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never used flashback and always had the file name unchanged... Flashes just fine




Thank a lot for answering. No, I didn't change the file name

but it's working now and it posted (with one stick of ram, time to test the rest)


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> a tad high but harmless when only envolves short bursts imo
> Dunno what settings your using but from what your telling.. i'd think the "Core Performance Boost" is to blame here.
> If you don't like... you could try disabling the boost and dial in CPU speed manually


I normally have SoC at 1.05v
I wish it was just a boost thing.. it suddenly rises and remains that high.
Also a thing I noticed, when I usually get this high SoC, I shut down and start up again, its fixed.
But this time I rebooted went in to BIOS and saw that not only SoC was 1.48, my PLL was 0.918v instead of 1.83v

I think it are not realistic measurements that my system is reporting, I don't think the whole board+cpu will keep running if PLL is 0.9v instead of 1.8v.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

@hurricane28
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> It is the wrong document for sure. Its full of engineering and encoding information...


Suggest you google for "Fine Granularity Refresh" (FGR)
You might find it









*Fine Granularity Refresh Mode*
This mode had been added to DDR4 to help combat the performance penalty due to refresh lockout at high densities.
Shortening tRFC and increasing cycle time allows more accesses to the chip and can produce higher bandwidth.

One of the random sources
Source Samsung contains pretty much the same JEDEC info regarding FGR


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leareynl*
> 
> I normally have SoC at 1.05v
> I wish it was just a boost thing.. it suddenly rises and remains that high.
> Also a thing I noticed, when I usually get this high SoC, I shut down and start up again, its fixed.
> But this time I rebooted went in to BIOS and saw that not only SoC was 1.48, my PLL was 0.918v instead of 1.83v
> 
> I think it are not realistic measurements that my system is reporting, I don't think the whole board+cpu will keep running if PLL is 0.9v instead of 1.8v.


Could keep guessing but... suggest you to post a TXT output of your BIOS settings so we can have a closer look as to what might be the cause


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Could keep guessing but... suggest you to post a TXT output of your BIOS settings so we can have a closer look as to what might be the cause


SoC = manual set at 1.05v

that's really all there is to report for settings, the rest don't really matter
nothing could or should set SoC higher than it is set manually.


----------



## Senjin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> Most likely has to due with a unstable overclock if its crashing try lowering to 3.9ghz or upping the voltage.


lowering the clock to 3.95ghz and increasing voltage to 1.4 did the trick but i'm not happy with the result. i'm using P-state to over clock and disabled core performance boost, is there any other setting I could tinker with to increase the clock or lower the voltage?


----------



## ibeat117

Did someone ever tried to OC DR/B-Die UHQ/HQ-RAM like Corsair's LPX 4000 Mhz with 2x16GB?


----------



## Karagra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Senjin*
> 
> lowering the clock to 3.95ghz and increasing voltage to 1.4 did the trick but i'm not happy with the result. i'm using P-state to over clock and disabled core performance boost, is there any other setting I could tinker with to increase the clock or lower the voltage?


I mean I am testing llc4 3.9ghz with 1.3volts atm but I wouldnt recommend using llc above 2


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The ROTR benchmark is good for testing the memory bandwidth and latency, but the issue is that you need to take > 5 run average to get any sense out of the results.
> The variance between the runs (especially the first two parts) can be up to 50%.
> 
> HITMAN benchmark is the best for quick runs, since it is extremely consistent.


Rise of the Tomb Raider Benchmark ?
Any one know where i can find it ? And use for free ?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Rise of the Tomb Raider Benchmark ?
> Any one know where i can find it ? And use for free ?


Its an ingame benchmark which you can only run if you installed the game. I have rise of the tomb raider, if you like i can tell you how i got it in pm


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its an ingame benchmark which you can only run if you installed the game. I have rise of the tomb raider, if you like i can tell you how i got it in pm


yes please.. do tell


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

@Ramad
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> No, have always run my RAM at 3200MT/s since I figured how to tune Rtt values for my RAM.
> Thanks for testing.
> It's a hysteria because the rule is "lower is better", and they have a hard time understanding that "lower is better" applies to latency not refresh command.
> I assume that you are still living in DDR3 era. *
> *
> 
> 
> Fine Granularity Refresh Mode has been introduced with DDR4, like 3 years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> *Link* *page 56*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> "There is no specific rule for tRFC.
> 192ns is just a value I've personally tested to be close to the lowest stable value.
> Obviously the actual minimum value depends on your DIMMs."
> *Source:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/19940#post_26166139
> 
> But there are specific rules (JEDEC/ RAM manufacturer rules) to calculate them if you know how: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/26540#post_26329389
> 
> Look at how tRFC/tRFC2/tRFC4 start and end at the same time when the refresh period is completed:
> 
> 
> 
> *Link* *page 147*
> 
> *For other members:*
> 
> *I like how some of you are taking shots at me 1 by 1, have been there and tried that in this very same thread, how did it work out for you?*
> *Edit: And I'm sorry that I have offended your gods that you follow so blindingly, but I'm no sheep, sorry!*


LOL @ how you completely seem to have missed the mark here... It was staring you right in the face
Quote:


> Fine Granularity Refresh Mode
> This mode had been added to DDR4 to help combat the performance penalty due to refresh lockout at high densities.
> Shortening tRFC *and increasing cycle time* allows more accesses to the chip and can produce higher bandwidth.


This is the exact reason why lowering tRFC does increase performance when applied correctly

You should apologize to @The Stilt imo... Your outburst was uncalled for towards him


----------



## Randa71

@Elmor
Thanks for your support! A question: when will be possible to charge usb devices (mouse) when mboard is off? Now, there is no setting or option in Uefi that enables this feature.
Thanks


----------



## Ramad

*No spoiler in this replay.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> LOL @ how you completely seem to have missed the mark here... It was staring you right in the face
> This is the exact reason why lowering tRFC does increase performance when applied correctly


Spektek document is an exact copy of Micron document that I have posted a link to in an earlier post.

Shortening means: instead of only issuing a tRFC command pr. 7.8us for tRFC (in DDR3 and earlier), then it will be issued pr. 7.8us/2 for tRFC2 and 7.8us/4 for tRFC4, so the RAM gets refreshed over shorter refresh periods, that is because 1.95us is shorter than 3.9us and 3.9us is shorter than 7.8us. And tRFC4 is shorter than tRFC2 which is shorter than tRFC. It also says "increasing cycle time", what is that?









Not going to argue anymore, because I'm tired of it, but can you see "*(min)*" beside every tRFC in those documents?

Micron: *MIN* = "*number*"



Samsung: tRFC*x*(*min*)



Sk Hynix: tRFC*x*(*min*)



My understanding is: Those are minimum values, *min* or *MIN* as in *minimum*, this is how my brain understands it.
I hope that this is an answer to your speculations.









Edit: Added "And tRFC4 is shorter than tRFC2 which is shorter than tRFC" to cover it all.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> *No spoiler in this replay.*
> Spektek document is an exact copy of Micron document that I have posted a link to in an earlier post.
> 
> Shortening means: instead of only issuing a tRFC command pr. 7.8us for tRFC (in DDR3 and earlier), then it will be issued pr. 7.8us/2 for tRFC2 and 7.8us/4 for tRFC4, so the RAM gets refreshed over shorter refresh periods, that is because 1.95us is shorter than 3.9us and 3.9us is shorter than 7.8us. It also says "increasing cycle time", what is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to argue anymore, because I'm tired of it, but can you see "*(min)*" beside every tRFC in those documents?
> 
> Micron: *MIN* = "*number*"
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung: tRFC*x*(*min*)
> 
> 
> 
> Sk Hynix: tRFC*x*(*min*)
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding is: Those are minimum values, *min* or *MIN* as in *minimum*, this is how my brain understands it.
> I hope that this is an answer to your speculations.


Not trying to argue here... Just trying to let you think about what you said... and maybe you should rethink what they ment
It also says "increasing cycle time", what is that?







<- Really ? You should know... The opposite of decreasing


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Not trying to argue here... Just trying to let you think about what you said... and maybe you should rethink what they ment
> It also says "increasing cycle time", what is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <- Really ? You should know... The opposite of decreasing


I hope you did read and understood my last post.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

MIN in your samples stands for minimum... that is correct


----------



## Ramad

Goodnight to all of you. See you all in another day.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> MIN in your samples stands for minimum... that is correct


I too think it means minimum.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Goodnight to all of you. See you all in another day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too think it means minimum.


Good idea A good night sleep can help freshen your mind(set) GN


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Fine Granularity Refresh Mode
> This mode had been added to DDR4 to help combat the performance penalty due to refresh lockout at high densities.
> Shortening tRFC and increasing cycle time allows more accesses to the chip and can produce higher bandwidth.


My interpretation of this statement in the context of the X2 and X4 modes is as Ramad suggests, that the shorter times and higher cycle rate (my preferred word) in this quote refer to the X2 and X4 modes and not the shortening of TRFC itself.

My view, however, lacks the rigidity of treating "minimum" as a canonical law in the context of overclocking generally. I am unclear on what the manufacturer uses as rationale for the minimum times specified. From many examples here, shorter TRFC times than specified seem to operate effectively without obvious memory stability issues. In other words, we know we are speeding, but don't know whether something bad is going on that is not visible, or whether our speeding is still under the threshold of pain setting of the bit-patrol's radar just ahead.

Also, on little data so far, benchmark performance seems to be weakly affected by reducing TRFC below the "minimum," suggesting that it is not particularly influential in affecting performance.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Timings for tRFC to be used are specified.
I read them out from AIDA64 as mentioned before.
You can find them for your memorystrap under "chipset".
Word of advise... do not go below the recommended MIN tRFC4 value (when using this in the tRFC1 field and leaving tRFC2 and tRFC4 at "auto") becose you will have a increased risk of running into corrupted data.
From my experimenting i found that the exact use of the tRFC4 value in the tRFC1 resulted into some weird behavior ... Will look into increasing it a little or referting to the tRFC2 value
Not sure yet what road to take


----------



## bottlefedchaney

This could sound really stupid, but I'm one who doesn't care so I'll say what tRfC feels like on my M die Hynix









Let me preface it by saying that I really don't have data to back up my random claim, as I don't care enough to do all the testing just to be right, but it "feels" like tRFC is more of a sync setting than a lower is better setting...in the process of trying to get my ram stable I found that if you move tRAS or tRC that tRFC needs to be adjusted, sometimes up sometimes down on my ram, to get good latency. It could be 100% placebo, like I said it just "feels" that way sometimes.

I just wanted to throw my stick into your guys fire as I read the latest fight about who is the most right on this thread. I will enjoy my popcorn as you guys continue to roast each other


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

The goal of this tread is obviously to share experiences and thoughts... not to ***** fight
No point in roasting each other when there is nothing to gain but damaged feelings / reputations.
Let's keep things civil and resume to "on-topic"


----------



## huyee

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bottlefedchaney*
> 
> This could sound really stupid, but I'm one who doesn't care so I'll say what tRfC feels like on my M die Hynix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me preface it by saying that I really don't have data to back up my random claim, as I don't care enough to do all the testing just to be right, but it "feels" like tRFC is more of a sync setting than a lower is better setting...in the process of trying to get my ram stable I found that if you move tRAS or tRC that tRFC needs to be adjusted, sometimes up sometimes down on my ram, to get good latency. It could be 100% placebo, like I said it just "feels" that way sometimes.
> 
> I just wanted to throw my stick into your guys fire as I read the latest fight about who is the most right on this thread. I will enjoy my popcorn as you guys continue to roast each other





Is this on a single ranked kit?


----------



## bottlefedchaney

Yessir it is.


----------



## bottlefedchaney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> The goal of this tread is obviously to share experiences and thoughts... not to ***** fight
> No point in roasting each other when there is nothing to gain but damaged feelings / reputations.
> Let's keep things civil and resume to "on-topic"


I agree, it sucks having to sort through pages of smart people in a pissing contest. I know its in the interest of helping people and those are wonderful intentions, I just think people forget they are adults sometimes and revert back to the 11 year old versions of themselves trying to show how good they are at something.

Remember adults can argue continually without actually fighting.


----------



## Karagra

Tomorrow ill be posting a benchmark video on my youtube of a Ryzen 1700 @stock speed with memory frequency of 3200mhz and one of 3466mhz then @3.9ghz with 3200mhz and 3466mhz. Are youtube videos allowed to be posted here or is that against the forums rules?


----------



## bottlefedchaney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huyee*
> 
> Is this on a single ranked kit?


Im posting some snips before I pass out. They are hynix m-die single ranked 2x8gb. Night peeps.


----------



## toxzl2

Good evening Elmor,

I was modifying a bit my memory and when I applied the mods for the first time I saw an artifact right after Republic of Gamer/Windows logo ends loading, and it looks like another loading screen but with artifacts... it last like 1 sec and windows appears and everything is OK after that... but now when I restart my PC... I see like 4 monitor flashes and it doesn't show me the bios f2/del options and it goes directly to Windows showing the same artifact... I reset the bios, swapped the battery... nothing works...

I don't know if it damaged the windows UEFI mode or my video card memory.

I appreciate your help here... Thanks a lot!


----------



## toxzl2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toxzl2*
> 
> Good evening Elmor,
> 
> I was modifying a bit my memory and when I applied the mods for the first time I saw an artifact right after Republic of Gamer/Windows logo ends loading, and it looks like another loading screen but with artifacts... it last like 1 sec and windows appears and everything is OK after that... but now when I restart my PC... I see like 4 monitor flashes and it doesn't show me the bios f2/del options and it goes directly to Windows showing the same artifact... I reset the bios, swapped the battery... nothing works...
> 
> I don't know if it damaged the windows UEFI mode or my video card memory.
> 
> I appreciate your help here... Thanks a lot!


I made a video so you can see what happened... I think Windows 10 is corrupted... I tried another GPU and same behavior.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueinuFDDyh0


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Goodnight to all of you. See you all in another day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too think it means minimum.


This is the third time I've seen you get into an argument on this thread alone.....

Odds like that don't seem to be a coincidence to me.

What do you keep saying to these people to piss them off bro? Hehe.


----------



## Motley01

Hey guys I need some help.

I just got a new case for my CH6. BeQuiet Dark Base Pro 900. I just finished installing everything and it won't even power up, no motherboard lights, nothing.

I tried swapping the motherboard power cables, nothing. I tried using the extra 4 pin power cable, nothing.

I have an EVGA 850 G2 and it was working perfectly fine before I transferred to the new case.

I've been building PCs for a long time so I know how to hook things up, the motherboard mounting screws are good, etc.

I have no idea what to do, think the power supply went bad?


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Hey guys I need some help.
> 
> I just got a new case for my CH6. BeQuiet Dark Base Pro 900. I just finished installing everything and it won't even power up, no motherboard lights, nothing.
> 
> I tried swapping the motherboard power cables, nothing. I tried using the extra 4 pin power cable, nothing.
> 
> I have an EVGA 850 G2 and it was working perfectly fine before I transferred to the new case.
> 
> I've been building PCs for a long time so I know how to hook things up, the motherboard mounting screws are good, etc.
> 
> I have no idea what to do, think the power supply went bad?


Have you checked the power button , reset etc are in the right place?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Mate, the only one who's making stuff up here is you.
> 
> #54945 PPR.
> 
> Anything else in the reserve besides the "source?!" card?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done with this thread.


Sorry to read what transpired in thread







. The member which has caused the 'frustration' I no longer read posts of, they hold no value for me. Where as yours are invaluable, for several years now I have benefited from your experience and shares. I hope you will reconsider continuing to support us and not let the actions of one spoil it for the many.















.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voreo*
> 
> Question regarding 1403, would there be an issue with timings bios side that could cause windows to not boot or is that just on the ram itself?


Please give some further information.

- What RAM do you have?
- What settings are you using?
- When the boot failure occurs what does Q-Code on mobo? are you getting a BSOD and reboot?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chroniclard*
> 
> So just finished, almost, installing all my watercooling bits and have a query. I have two pumps(bay res) and unsure where to plug them on the board, can I put one in the AIO header and 1 in the water pump header? Are both those the same?
> 
> ta


AIO_PUMP can supply 1A 12W. W_PUMP+ can supply 3A 36W.

So check what power draw the pumps draw. Also view page 24 of web user manual for all info on headers.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Sorry to read what transpired in thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The member which has caused the 'frustration' I no longer read posts of, they hold no value for me. Where as yours are invaluable, for several years now I have benefited from your experience and shares. I hope you will reconsider continuing to support us and not let the actions of one spoil it for the many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Please give some further information.
> 
> - What RAM do you have?
> - What settings are you using?
> - When the boot failure occurs what does Q-Code on mobo? are you getting a BSOD and reboot?
> AIO_PUMP can supply 1A 12W. W_PUMP+ can supply 3A 36W.
> 
> So check what power draw the pumps draw. Also view page 24 of web user manual for all info on headers.


This is what happens unfortunately.

Why would a respected member want to stay in this thread at this point?

It's embarrassing as it stands. Which is a shame because you're thread is awesome, and you yourself are a good guy with lots of invaluable information to give too!

I'm sorry this happened. You don't deserve any of this threadcrapping.

**edit**

Maybe we can get a mod in here to clean up the thread a bit. Make it respectable again.

Gupsterg, or as I like to call him.... "Stergy".... or "Gupsteezy"....deserves that IMO.


----------



## Timur Born

I repeated the measurement of WinRar and 7-Zip benchmarks, this time using the "High Performance" power profile instead of AMD's Balanced one. The difference between tRFC 267 vs. 584 ("Auto") was about 2.8% - 3% this time, last time it was about 3.5% (when I also did more repeated measurements to get a better average).


----------



## skysaberxx

Why do i see two partition when i install windows 10?

Name -total size- free space -Type
Drive 1 partition 1 - 128 MB - 128MB - MSR (reserved)
Drive 1 partition 2 - 109.9GB- 109.9 GB - Primary

Trying to install windows from USB to Adata Premier SP550 120gb


----------



## Timur Born

Because that's how Windows 10 works, it's normal on this and any other mainboard.


----------



## skysaberxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Because that's how Windows 10 works, it's normal on this and any other mainboard.


excuse my ignorance, first time building (i used to buy pre-built PC), than how do i install win 10


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Have you checked the power button , reset etc are in the right place?


Yup, I even took them all out and reconnected them from scratch.

I'm gonna run to Microcenter in the morning and pick up a new power supply. And I'll let you guys know.


----------



## skysaberxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skysaberxx*
> 
> excuse my ignorance, first time building (i used to buy pre-built PC), than how do i install win 10


So I deleted the partitions, but I still can't install say: can't install windows 10 because controller not enabled in bios


----------



## Timur Born

Raid or AHCI? I don't use raid, so others may have to chime in.


----------



## skysaberxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Raid or AHCI? I don't use raid, so others may have to chime in.


AHCI


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> This is the third time I've seen you get into an argument on this thread alone.....
> 
> Odds like that don't seem to be a coincidence to me.
> 
> What do you keep saying to these people to piss them off bro? Hehe.


I told the truth, nothing more.









It reflects the conflict that our brains faces when it should choose between what is true and what we believe in. I mean truth vs faith (not religion). We see that everyday in politics, religion, football....etc. This conflict has always existed and will always be there, we need only to ask Plato about his cave to know how ancient this conflict is.

We reject anything that does not fall in with our beliefs even if it's the truth, because we think that our beliefs are what defines us.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

*Driver update realeased :*
Radeon-Software-Crimson-ReLive-Edition-17.9.1


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skysaberxx*
> 
> AHCI


Then I don't know, sorry. Someone around here who did a clean installation of Windows 10 might have an answer. I cloned an already present W10 installation from my old PC, which worked flawlessly.


----------



## skysaberxx

could you please help. windows refuse to install on Adata premeir SP550, says :


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skysaberxx*
> 
> could you please help. windows refuse to install on Adata premeir SP550, says :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If you don't care about data on the drive, then delete any drives on the harddisk you are trying to install Windows 10 on then try again.

Which tool did you use to make the bootable USB drive?


----------



## skysaberxx

I deleted all the the drives and partition and even used (Secure Erase from the bios).
I Microsoft Windows Media Creation Tool


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> We reject anything that does not fall in with our beliefs even if it's the truth, because we think that our beliefs are what defines us.


Then let's discuss numbers. You state that using lower tRFC values does not improve performance, but I measure a performance increase in WinRar and 7-Zip compression (=memory intensive operations).

My practically measured numbers do not match your theoretically derived assumptions. I'm open in all directions and have no horse in the race, but if something can be measured to differ from theory then either the measurement or the theory is wrong.

The good thing about the measurement is that everyone can easily reproduce it on their own rigs and come to their own conclusions, with large variations pointing to the test conditions not being fully controlled (wait several minutes after reboot, check background applications). I did well over a dozen of measurements, posted calculated differences and some screenshots. That's enough work from my side, especially since I mostly only needed to satisfy my own curiosity.

By the way, using "Auto" for tRFC results in UEFI listing a value of 312, but software listing 584. I only did a very short measurement with Winrar using a manual value of 312. The results were closer to the 267 results than to the 584 results, so that seems to support software reporting 584 for "Auto". That is, if you believe in a measurable difference being present, as strongly suggested by my own results.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skysaberxx*
> 
> I deleted all the the drives and partition and even used (Secure Erase from the bios).
> I Microsoft Windows Media Creation Tool


Boot Compatibility Support set to Legacy or UEFI in BIOS? Secure Boot activated? Try these options.


----------



## Timur Born

wrong post


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skysaberxx*
> 
> could you please help. windows refuse to install on Adata premeir SP550, says :


I had this on my 850 Pro, later i discovered that it was formatted in the wrong format. I formatted to NTFS and it worked.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skysaberxx*
> 
> I deleted all the the drives and partition and even used (Secure Erase from the bios).
> I Microsoft Windows Media Creation Tool


OK. Try using rufus (portable version is fine): Link if you still have Windows ISO file, using the following settings:



Send me a PM if it does not work for you.


----------



## skysaberxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Boot Compatibility Support set to Legacy or UEFI in BIOS? Secure Boot activated? Try these options.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> OK. Try using rufus (portable version is fine): Link if you still have Windows ISO file, using the following settings:
> 
> 
> 
> Send me a PM if it does not work for you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Boot Compatibility Support set to Legacy or UEFI in BIOS? Secure Boot activated? Try these options.


I played with some settings and now it's installing









Thanks a lot for answering


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Then let's discuss numbers. You state that using lower tRFC values does not improve performance, but I measure a performance increase in WinRar and 7-Zip compression (=memory intensive operations).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My practically measured numbers do not match your theoretically derived assumptions. I'm open in all directions and have no horse in the race, but if something can be measured to differ from theory then either the measurement or the theory is wrong.
> 
> The good thing about the measurement is that everyone can easily reproduce it on their own rigs and come to their own conclusions, with large variations pointing to the test conditions not being fully controlled (wait several minutes after reboot, check background applications). I did well over a dozen of measurements, posted calculated differences and some screenshots. That's enough work from my side, especially since I mostly only needed to satisfy my own curiosity.
> 
> By the way, using "Auto" for tRFC results in UEFI listing a value of 312, but software listing 584. I only did a very short measurement with Winrar using a manual value of 312. The results were closer to the 267 results than to the 584 results, so that seems to support software reporting 584 for "Auto". That is, if you believe in a measurable difference being present, as strongly suggested by my own results.


I don't state anything. JEDEC and RAM Manufacturers writes what the minimum values should be, have been saying that all the time.

Did you read and see the charts here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/26880#post_26342198

I told you that I don't care what value you choose, take that up with JEDEC and RAM manufacturers if you have a problem with the values they includes in their charts.


----------



## Timur Born

Correct me, if I am wrong, but did you not state that tRFC is an idle value that cannot impact active processing performance? Wasn't that one basis for suggesting that messing with tRFC only scrutinizes stability without providing benefit in daily operation? That sure was the vibe I got from your posts, but that could just be me then.


----------



## skysaberxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skysaberxx*
> 
> I played with some settings and now it's installing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for answering


It finished installing. I made those two changes in BIOS:

1-Disable CSM
2-made something UEFI windows only


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Correct me, if I am wrong, but did you not state that tRFC is an idle value that cannot impact active processing performance? Wasn't that one basis for suggesting that messing with tRFC only scrutinizes stability without providing benefit in daily operation? That sure was the vibe I got from your posts, but that could just be me then.


Please read the post here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/26880#post_26342198 see the charts, let me know what MIN or min means.
Correction: the documents I posted links for stats that tRFC is issued when the RAM is idle.
How long are we going to beat a dead horse? Didn't you all get enough of this?


----------



## skysaberxx

Aaaaand I still can't get to windows 10. Always return me to Bios for some reason


----------



## 1usmus

*Timings calculator* ( *page 4* )








https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ubpbdMcdiS37g_dReCX-49Auk-aRAcTs-8cVNL1caHo/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Please read the post here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/26880#post_26342198 see the charts, let me know what MIN or min means.
> Correction: the documents I posted links for stats that tRFC is issued when the RAM is idle.
> How long are we going to beat a dead horse? *Didn't you all get enough of this?*


Yes we do, so drop it... Its already explained by The Stilt which knows more about this stuff than you, me or anyone on this thread..

The main reason why he is done with this thread is because of your attitude and keep insulting people for no reason at all.

I would kindly ask you to leave this thread or just don't comment in here anymore, Thxnk you.


----------



## Clukos

Saw many new posts -> Got excited about new BIOS -> Saw more Ramad arguing -> Sad


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> see the charts, let me know what MIN or min means.


"Min" means that they set a safe minimum margin and would like all users to stay above that margin to be on the safe side and to keep support cases to a MINimum.

The "tRFC1min" listed in the "Module Characteristics" of my TridentZ 3200-C14's chip is 350 ns, which corresponds to tRFC 584 as chosen by the "Auto" BIOS setting at 3333 MT.

The "Minimum CAS# Latency Time (tAAmin)", "Minimum RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCDmin)" and "Minimum Row precharge Time (tRPmin)" listed in the "Module Characteristics" of my dimms is 13.75 ns, this corresponds to 22.5 clock-cycles at 3333 MT.

G.Skill decided to overclock the modules over their listed characteristics and thus lists 8.75 ns for these three values in XMP, this corresponds to roughly CAS 14.5 at 3333 MT. They also decided to overclock tRAS, tRC and other timings, while underclocking tFAW in XMP. Last, but not least, they decided to keep tRFC at "Module Characteristics" timings and thus not overclock this particular value.

What we do here, though, is end-user "overclocking", hence the thread's title "ROG Crosshair VI overclocking thread". This means that we try to use even lower timings (in nanoseconds) compared to what the manufacturer printed on the sticker of our dimms. Not only do we try to beat "Module Characteristics", but we also try to beat XMP/manufacturer overclock. Yes, we run our hardware totally rampantly "out of specs" as listed by Samsung for these modules and by G.Skill for these dimms. We do this for fun and (hopefully) profit!

Currently my dimms run at 3333-C14-14-14-14-30, which is a lot lower than the module specs of CAS 22.5 and even lower than the XMP specs of CAS 14. Of course the latter is still fairly close to what is listed as minimum, while tRFC 267 is not even half of 584 listed in the specs. So I need to make sure that this considerable change benefits performance (it does) without jeopardizing stability (does not in stress tests, practice will tell for daily operation).

And to put this into perspective: 3% improved performance in WinRar corresponds to increasing my CPU clock from 3950 MHz to 4068 MHz (x1.03).


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Saw many new posts -> Got excited about new BIOS -> Saw more Ramad arguing -> Sad


Me2 which is why we should stop answering him in the hope he will leave.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> see the charts, let me know what MIN or min means.
> 
> 
> 
> "Min" means that they set a safe minimum margin and would like all users to stay above that margin to be on the safe side and to keep support cases to a MINimum.
> 
> The "tRFC1min" listed in the "Module Characteristics" of my TridentZ 3200-C14's chip is 350 ns, which corresponds to tRFC 584 as chosen by the "Auto" BIOS setting at 3333 MT.
> 
> The "Minimum CAS# Latency Time (tAAmin)", "Minimum RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCDmin)" and "Minimum Row precharge Time (tRPmin)" listed in the "Module Characteristics" of my dimms is 13.75 ns, this corresponds to 22.5 clock-cycles at 3333 MT.
> 
> G.Skill decided to overclock the modules over their listed characteristics and thus lists 8.75 ns for these three values in XMP, this corresponds to roughly CAS 14.5 at 3333 MT. They also decided to overclock tRAS, tRC and other timings, while underclocking tFAW in XMP. Last, but not least, they decided to keep tRFC at "Module Characteristics" timings and thus not overclock this particular value.
> 
> What we do here, though, is end-user "overclocking", hence the thread's title "ROG Crosshair VI overclocking thread". This means that we try to use even lower timings (in nanoseconds) compared to what the manufacturer printed on the sticker of our dimms. Not only do we try to beat "Module Characteristics", but we also try to beat XMP/manufacturer own overclock. Yes, we run our hardware totally rampantly "out of specs" as listed by Samsung for these modules and by G.Skill for these dimms. We do this for fun and (hopefully) profit!
> 
> Currently my dimms run at 3333-C14-14-14-14-30, which is a lot lower than the module specs of CAS 22.5 and even lower than the XMP specs of CAS 14. Of course the latter is still fairly close to what is listed as minimum, while tRFC 267 is not even half of 584 listed in the specs. So I need to make sure that this considerable change benefits performance (it does) without jeopardizing stability (does not in stress tests, practice will tell for daily operation).
> 
> And to put this into perspective: 3% improved performance in WinRar corresponds to increasing my CPU clock from 3950 MHz to 4068 MHz (x1.03).
Click to expand...

This has been my suspicion, TB, so I would agree that it is a plausible explanation for the dichotomy between "minimum" and observed. I don't believe the minimum is theoretically determined, but instead is economically determined for yield purposes.

On the subject of refresh when idle: According to a technical note referenced by Ramad, as I understood it reading it late last night, the memory portion being refreshed is idle, but it is idle by having its commands trapped in a queue until the refresh is over. Each part of memory requires a refresh every X ms, so my interpretation is that if one were running a memory heavy process there might never be an idle time without it being forced by the controller.


----------



## skysaberxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skysaberxx*
> 
> Aaaaand I still can't get to windows 10. Always return me to Bios for some reason


windows did finally install but I can't boot to windows, it keep returning me to the bios.









I should mention that this isn't a new SSD, I grabbed it from another machine and formatted it to NTFS. Should I just buy a new SSD and spare myself the Headache?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> "Min" means that they set a safe minimum margin and would like all users to stay above that margin to be on the safe side and to keep support cases to a MINimum.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The "tRFC1min" listed in the "Module Characteristics" of my TridentZ 3200-C14's chip is 350 ns, which corresponds to tRFC 584 as chosen by the "Auto" BIOS setting at 3333 MT.
> 
> The "Minimum CAS# Latency Time (tAAmin)", "Minimum RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCDmin)" and "Minimum Row precharge Time (tRPmin)" listed in the "Module Characteristics" of my dimms is 13.75 ns, this corresponds to 22.5 clock-cycles at 3333 MT.
> 
> G.Skill decided to overclock the modules over their listed characteristics and thus lists 8.75 ns for these three values in XMP, this corresponds to roughly CAS 14.5 at 3333 MT. They also decided to overclock tRAS, tRC and other timings, while underclocking tFAW in XMP. Last, but not least, they decided to keep tRFC at "Module Characteristics" timings and thus not overclock this particular value.
> 
> What we do here, though, is end-user "overclocking", hence the thread's title "ROG Crosshair VI overclocking thread". This means that we try to use even lower timings (in nanoseconds) compared to what the manufacturer printed on the sticker of our dimms. Not only do we try to beat "Module Characteristics", but we also try to beat XMP/manufacturer overclock. Yes, we run our hardware totally rampantly "out of specs" as listed by Samsung for these modules and by G.Skill for these dimms. We do this for fun and (hopefully) profit!
> 
> Currently my dimms run at 3333-C14-14-14-14-30, which is a lot lower than the module specs of CAS 22.5 and even lower than the XMP specs of CAS 14. Of course the latter is still fairly close to what is listed as minimum, while tRFC 267 is not even half of 584 listed in the specs. So I need to make sure that this considerable change benefits performance (it does) without jeopardizing stability (does not in stress tests, practice will tell for daily operation).
> 
> And to put this into perspective: 3% improved performance in WinRar corresponds to increasing my CPU clock from 3950 MHz to 4068 MHz (x1.03).


Can we put this to the rest, where you do as you desire with your RAM and leave me alone with my documents and the values in them? I hope the answer is yes, because I'm very tired of this.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skysaberxx*
> 
> Aaaaand I still can't get to windows 10. Always return me to Bios for some reason


Give this a quick read through http://www.overclock.net/t/1240779/seans-windows-8-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds
Everything you need to know is here. You must have Bios settings confused.

This is what I do for my setup using a GPT format (rather than MBR) with UEFI. 2nd post in source above


Bios settings


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Be sure and click on the many links as well, tons of info within


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Can we put this to the rest, where you do as you desire with your RAM and leave me alone with my documents and the values in them? I hope the answer is yes, because I'm very tired of this.


You're the one that continued to argue about it and then posted some philosophical bull**** about different opinions or some crap.

Honestly, your ruining this thread.


----------



## bottlefedchaney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skysaberxx*
> 
> windows did finally install but I can't boot to windows, it keep returning me to the bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should mention that this isn't a new SSD, I grabbed it from another machine and formatted it to NTFS. Should I just buy a new SSD and spare myself the Headache?


Way i do it is make sure the usb you are installing from is UEFI booted ( you can boot from it from the bios or set it as first it will change itself) you can tell if it booted UEFI, usually, if it boots full screen to install windows. Go to repair computer, advanced, command prompt type the following

diskpart
list disk
select disk 0 (or whatever disk your installing on, though I usually recommend only having the drive you're installing on connected, I've seen install do crazy stuff)
clean
convert GPT
exit

Then reboot on the UEFI stick install, then choose custom install, your disk should be listed there unless you need a driver for raid or what not, hit new, it will create the correct 4 partitions, then install.

Done.

Here is a pic of what your hard disk should look like if you did a proper uefi installation. The bios settings are nearly irrelevant as all that selecting windows uefi mode within the bios does is make the system do a secure boot check which is only required for windows 8 fast boot. I use other os, no secure boot keys installed, turn csm off and fastboot works fine. Windows 10 does not require a secure boot check to be uefi or use fast boot.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Can we put this to the rest, where you do as you desire with your RAM and leave me alone with my documents and the values in them? I hope the answer is yes, because I'm very tired of this.


Sure, no one is forcing you to participate in overclocking discussions. You can run your hardware within specs and it will still work good, likely even better than what many other users set up in their quest for performance (over stability). But since you asked me a direct question I felt that giving you a direct answer made sense.

Not giving you direct answers anymore does not mean that other users cannot keep discussing the subjects you originally brought up, though. Feel free to ignore that, but thanks for the contribution so far (sans somewhat undiplomatic statements).

Personally I am learning about the theoretical and practical implications of tRFC and other timings and the (too) heated discussion sparked that interest. Posting my personal measurement results seems to make sense, so that everyone gets a broader picture and concentrates more on the practical side of things instead of concentrating the discussion too much on spec sheets and semantics.


----------



## skysaberxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Give this a quick read through http://www.overclock.net/t/1240779/seans-windows-8-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds
> Everything you need to know is here. You must have Bios settings confused.
> 
> This is what I do for my setup using a GPT format (rather than MBR) with UEFI. 2nd post in source above
> 
> 
> Bios settings
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure and click on the many links as well, tons of info within


Thank you so much for answering. I've been trying all sorts of setting, and nothing worked. Ironically, I used the drive erase utility and cleared CMOS and now I'm in win 10 downloading updates and drivers


----------



## skysaberxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bottlefedchaney*
> 
> Way i do it is make sure the usb you are installing from is UEFI booted ( you can boot from it from the bios or set it as first it will change itself) you can tell if it booted UEFI, usually, if it boots full screen to install windows. Go to repair computer, advanced, command prompt type the following
> 
> diskpart
> list disk
> select disk 0 (or whatever disk your installing on, though I usually recommend only having the drive you're installing on connected, I've seen install do crazy stuff)
> clean
> convert GPT
> exit
> 
> Then reboot on the UEFI stick install, then choose custom install, your disk should be listed there unless you need a driver for raid or what not, hit new, it will create the correct 4 partitions, then install.
> 
> Done.
> 
> Here is a pic of what your hard disk should look like if you did a proper uefi installation. The bios settings are nearly irrelevant as all that selecting windows uefi mode within the bios does is make the system do a secure boot check which is only required for windows 8 fast boot. I use other os, no secure boot keys installed, turn csm off and fastboot works fine. Windows 10 does not require a secure boot check to be uefi or use fast boot.


thanks a lot. It works now, I'm in win 10.


----------



## BoMbY

I just came to test the 9920 for the first time, and I can't remember: Did anyone else notice the BCLK jumping all over the place? I always set it manually to 100 before, and it stayed pretty close to 100. Now with 9920 I set it to 100, and it is jumping from 98.x to 99.x all the time.


----------



## voreo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Sorry to read what transpired in thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The member which has caused the 'frustration' I no longer read posts of, they hold no value for me. Where as yours are invaluable, for several years now I have benefited from your experience and shares. I hope you will reconsider continuing to support us and not let the actions of one spoil it for the many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Please give some further information.
> 
> - What RAM do you have?
> - What settings are you using?
> - When the boot failure occurs what does Q-Code on mobo? are you getting a BSOD and reboot?
> AIO_PUMP can supply 1A 12W. W_PUMP+ can supply 3A 36W.
> 
> So check what power draw the pumps draw. Also view page 24 of web user manual for all info on headers.


Corsair LPX 3200, im back to using the settings shown in a profile for 3200 in CPUZ but was trying some "safe/fast" timings but windows didnt wanna cooperate on that, and with the boot failure there is a bsod but its a standard "you must recover" with no bsod code, it goes away when timings are set to profile speeds. Only error ive seen on the qcode was 01 but that was when had to clear cmos to access again. For now i might as well just leave it be because everything runs like this


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skysaberxx*
> 
> Thank you so much for answering. I've been trying all sorts of setting, and nothing worked. Ironically, I used the drive erase utility and cleared CMOS and now I'm in win 10 downloading updates and drivers


Nice glad to see you finally got it working.


----------



## redelements

I keep rechecking this forum over and over for a new beta bios and for someone else to call out Ramad on being rude. This forum is great just like to thank everybody for all the good info.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> I just came to test the 9920 for the first time, and I can't remember: Did anyone else notice the BCLK jumping all over the place? I always set it manually to 100 before, and it stayed pretty close to 100. Now with 9920 I set it to 100, and it is jumping from 98.x to 99.x all the time.


I've been on 9920 since release with my 3925MHz x 3466MHz Pstate OC.
I have BCLK set to 100 and it'll vary from 99.7 to 100.2 on an average day.
Other than this one time ...







I found this after a Handbrake run. I think I set a new CPU and Memory freq record on water lol











I don't recall coming across anyone having "issues" with BLCK on 9920. A small variance is normal and to be expected.

Please take a few minutes and give this a read when time allows, it'll help those trying to help you! http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig

If it's of any help here's my Bios text file

3925346691017_setting.txt 19k .txt file


----------



## boredgunner

Are there any tips and tricks regarding AURA? I installed it and it messed up the LED near the I/O panel, and now it either doesn't turn on or randomly turns on and is sometimes on a different mode. I've rebooted, reinstalled Aura, tried a previous version of Aura, but that one LED never behaves correctly or predictably anymore.


----------



## serfeldon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Major issues and solutions
> 
> *Aura software and RGB sticks corrupting SPD*
> 
> If you're using out Aura software and have compatible RGB sticks installed, please make sure you're not running any other software which is reading SPD (CPU-Z, HWMonitor, HWInfo32/64, SIV, AIDA64, Speedfan etc) or you might end up with a corrupted SPD. Most of the time they will still work fine, but there's a slight chance your sticks might become unusable. *It's currently being investigated on our side, until then I have to recommend to uninstall Aura until we've fully assessed the situation.* From what I've learned it's a bug present with several different vendors and combinations of both motherboards and DRAM modules.


Any progress on this? Asus Aura and compatible components are a big reason I went with this mobo. I have the Gskill TridentZ RGB 3600 CL16 4x8gb kit. Thanks


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Are there any tips and tricks regarding AURA? I installed it and it messed up the LED near the I/O panel, and now it either doesn't turn on or randomly turns on and is sometimes on a different mode. I've rebooted, reinstalled Aura, tried a previous version of Aura, but that one LED never behaves correctly or predictably anymore.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serfeldon*
> 
> Any progress on this? Asus Aura and compatible components are a big reason I went with this mobo. I have the Gskill TridentZ RGB 3600 CL16 4x8gb kit. Thanks


Here is what I come up with:


source mid way through http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/21560#post_26195775

@boredgunner: I came across this topic as well if it's of any help http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/21730#post_26198362

I currently do have the latest version from Asus web site installed but disabled as I just can't make myself play with it yet. More of a curiosity thing for me so I can't say much more than my memory has been fine (HWinfo runs on startup etc). The few times I did play with it, everything worked fine on my setup.


----------



## serfeldon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Here is what I come up with:
> 
> 
> source mid way through http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/21560#post_26195775
> 
> @boredgunner: I came across this topic as well if it's of any help http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/21730#post_26198362
> 
> I currently do have the latest version from Asus web site installed but disabled as I just can't make myself play with it yet. More of a curiosity thing for me so I can't say much more than my memory has been fine (HWinfo runs on startup etc). The few times I did play with it, everything worked fine on my setup.


Thank you for these links and info. The original post has not been edited to state it is fixed from version 1.04.42. I would like to start testing my lighting but am afraid to mess with anything without confirmation from @elmor. I don't want to brick my ram.


----------



## AmxdPt

I have an Asus Essense STX II sound card sitted in the first PCI Express slot (PCIEX1_1) and I am having an issue I can't really understand.

With this sound card, wether we're booting windows or switcing from headphones to speakers you hear a click on the sound card (wich is normal).

What happens is sometimes (while booting or switching from spearkes to headphones or vice versa) the screen goes black and the system restarts.

My current system is:

Crosshair VI Hero @ 9920 bios revision
Ryzen 7 1800x @ 3.9
2 x 8GB Trident Z RGB 3600cl16 @ 3466cl14 1.4v
Asus Essense STX II
2x Asus GTX 980 ROG MATRIX
Corsair AX1200I

I know it happens when the audio card clicks because i've tried removing it and the system boots fine every time.

I have tested it in my brother's pc and it works fine.

I'm struggling to understand whats wrong...

Can anyone help me?

Thanks


----------



## rossctr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serfeldon*
> 
> Thank you for these links and info. The original post has not been edited to state it is fixed from version 1.04.42. I would like to start testing my lighting but am afraid to mess with anything without confirmation from @elmor. I don't want to brick my ram.


I've been using Aura since that update. No problems with my RAM so far


----------



## badkolo

RAMAD, im confused, you asked him a question "" Originally Posted by Ramad- View Post see the charts, let me know what MIN or min means??"" . and he gave a answer and then you said lets put this to rest. So Was his answer completely wrong, is he just paraphrasing stilt, im confused as to whats the real answer to your original question that everyone seems to either not know or get wrong. i would like to know what the correct answer is so i can learn

I know it can get frustrating on both sides and people are getting ticked off on both sides but many of us look to you and stilts and others for experienced guidance as we are all simply trying to get this setup with ryzen and asus crosshair hero 6 up and running ( OC ) properly.


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> I have an Asus Essense STX II sound card sitted in the first PCI Express slot (PCIEX1_1) and I am having an issue I can't really understand.
> 
> With this sound card, wether we're booting windows or switcing from headphones to speakers you hear a click on the sound card (wich is normal).
> 
> What happens is sometimes (while booting or switching from spearkes to headphones or vice versa) the screen goes black and the system restarts.
> 
> My current system is:
> 
> Crosshair VI Hero
> Ryzen 7 1800x @ 3.9
> 2 x 8GB Trident Z RGB 3600cl16 @ 3466cl14 1.4v
> Asus Essense STX II
> 2x Asus GTX 980 ROG MATRIX
> Corsair AX1200I
> 
> I know it happens when the audio card clicks because i've tried removing it and the system boots fine every time.
> 
> I have tested it in my brother's pc and it works fine.
> 
> I'm struggling to understand whats wrong...
> 
> Can anyone help me?
> 
> Thanks


Sounds driver issue. I had similar problem many years a go with Asus motherboard and Asus Xonar Essence STX. I had BSOD at Windows loading. Have u tried with different drivers or without?


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> Can anyone help me?
> 
> Thanks


Have you tried UniXonar drivers?

These are actually decent Xonar drivers and could probably solve your problem.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badkolo*
> 
> RAMAD, im confused, you asked him a question "" Originally Posted by Ramad- View Post see the charts, let me know what MIN or min means??"" . and he gave a answer and then you said lets put this to rest. So Was his answer completely wrong, is he just paraphrasing stilt, im confused as to whats the real answer to your original question that everyone seems to either not know or get wrong. i would like to know what the correct answer is so i can learn
> 
> I know it can get frustrating on both sides and people are getting ticked off on both sides but many of us look to you and stilts and others for experienced guidance as we are all simply trying to get this setup with ryzen and asus crosshair hero 6 up and running ( OC ) properly.


My opinion is the same, minimums are minimums and "=" means _equal to_.








I showed how to calculate tRFC timings before, so it should not be a problem to recalculate them again when overclocking RAM frequency.

I'm just tired of all the arguing.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serfeldon*
> 
> Any progress on this? Asus Aura and compatible components are a big reason I went with this mobo. I have the Gskill TridentZ RGB 3600 CL16 4x8gb kit. Thanks


if you disable RGB in Aura, SPD reading fine









__________________________________________________________________________________________

*Dual Rank 3466* not fully stable, but works


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> My opinion is the same, minimums are minimums and "=" means _equal to_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I showed how to calculate tRFC timings before, so it should not be a problem to recalculate them again when overclocking RAM frequency.


My question would be, why do you think that tRFC has to adhere to the minimum given in the spec sheet even when we overclock, while other timings do not? All timings (processed behind them) can fail if you set them too tight below their specification, why would tRFC be special in your view?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> My question would be, why do you think that tRFC has to adhere to the minimum given in the spec sheet even when we overclock, while other timings do not? All timings (processed behind them) can fail if you set them too tight below their specification, why would tRFC be special in your view?


Dude! Let it go okay?! It is mentioned before that people are fed up with this insane arguing..

If you want to continue arguing with Ramad than do it in PM not in the thread anymore..
Thank you!


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> My question would be, why do you think that tRFC has to adhere to the minimum given in the spec sheet even when we overclock, while other timings do not? All timings (processed behind them) can fail if you set them too tight below their specification, why would tRFC be special in your view?


I respect your opinion and I would like you to respect mine. The discussion on this subject has ended yesterday for me, thank you.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> I have an Asus Essense STX II sound card sitted in the first PCI Express slot (PCIEX1_1) and I am having an issue I can't really understand.
> 
> With this sound card, wether we're booting windows or switcing from headphones to speakers you hear a click on the sound card (wich is normal).
> 
> What happens is sometimes (while booting or switching from spearkes to headphones or vice versa) the screen goes black and the system restarts.
> 
> My current system is:
> 
> Crosshair VI Hero
> Ryzen 7 1800x @ 3.9
> 2 x 8GB Trident Z RGB 3600cl16 @ 3466cl14 1.4v
> Asus Essense STX II
> 2x Asus GTX 980 ROG MATRIX
> Corsair AX1200I
> 
> I know it happens when the audio card clicks because i've tried removing it and the system boots fine every time.
> 
> I have tested it in my brother's pc and it works fine.
> 
> I'm struggling to understand whats wrong...
> 
> Can anyone help me?
> 
> Thanks


I have ASUS DX2 (AV200) and it sounds always at boot, from fist drivers to last. In fact if you uses Audacity software sound much "clics" to start this program.
Perhaps is it a relay? I looks normal.
----


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Haven't read all yet... obviously and just skimmed trough all the available pdf files
> Used search function to find certain words from the screensnap like Trfc and Tstag but NO match was found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i'm guessing it must be somewhere else on that forum aka... some other document
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @elmor You sure it's in the document you mentioned ?


Seems a lot has been removed in the public version. Anyhow, that's from the NDA version of the PPR.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Does 1601/1602 finally address the temp change sleep issue?
> 
> Edit: In case you forgot:
> 
> The Asus CPU temp for controlling fan speed matches Tdie on a fresh boot. After a sleep cycle, it switches and starts matching Tctl. So fan curves are altered by 20 degrees after the computer goes to sleep, and then goes back after a reset, and it's VERY annoying!


Not as far as I'm aware. This issue has been confirmed since a while and is in the system. It affects several boards and both AM4+TR4 platforms. I can only imagine that it's been low priority due to TR4 launch. Will try to get an update on it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serfeldon*
> 
> Any progress on this? Asus Aura and compatible components are a big reason I went with this mobo. I have the Gskill TridentZ RGB 3600 CL16 4x8gb kit. Thanks


As mentioned, it's been fixed. Will update OP.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toxzl2*
> 
> Good evening Elmor,
> 
> I was modifying a bit my memory and when I applied the mods for the first time I saw an artifact right after Republic of Gamer/Windows logo ends loading, and it looks like another loading screen but with artifacts... it last like 1 sec and windows appears and everything is OK after that... but now when I restart my PC... I see like 4 monitor flashes and it doesn't show me the bios f2/del options and it goes directly to Windows showing the same artifact... I reset the bios, swapped the battery... nothing works...
> 
> I don't know if it damaged the windows UEFI mode or my video card memory.
> 
> I appreciate your help here... Thanks a lot!


Only thing I can imagine is that somehow the image stored on the BIOS ROM got corrupted, though it sounds very unlikely. Anyhow, if that would be the case, it would be fixed by re-flashing your BIOS.


----------



## hurricane28

Do you know if fan speed control is fixed on this board?

It seems that i still can't control my fans via BIOS and they ramp up to 100% and it stays there no matter what until i unplug the PC from power..

I don't get ridiculous temp readings anymore in Aida64 and hardwareinfo64 since i uninstalled Aura software so i think it was Asus Aura that was causing it for me.


----------



## AmxdPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> I have ASUS DX2 (AV200) and it sounds always at boot, from fist drivers to last. In fact if you uses Audacity software sound much "clics" to start this program.
> Perhaps is it a relay? I looks normal.
> ----


Thanks for your awnser.

But the problem is not the "click", that is working as intended.

what's not normal is that the screen goes black and restarts sometimes when the click happens.

And this is happening 20-30% of my boots...


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Do you know if fan speed control is fixed on this board?
> 
> It seems that i still can't control my fans via BIOS and they ramp up to 100% and it stays there no matter what until i unplug the PC from power..
> 
> I don't get ridiculous temp readings anymore in Aida64 and hardwareinfo64 since i uninstalled Aura software so i think it was Asus Aura that was causing it for me.


The issue I've been able to confirm is third-party monitoring software being able to "corrupt" the SIO function, resulting in fan speeds and temperatures acting up. We have a workaround which has been implemented in HWInfo since several months and more recently latest beta of AIDA64, not sure if it made it to the stable version yet. It's a difficult problem to debug since it's not consistent and happens over time on some systems with some software/hardware configurations.


----------



## gupsterg

@nexxusty

Not my thread, but is a shame on what has been going on.

@Timur Born

+rep for shares of testing







, totally agree right test case will show gains







. Even with other memory tweaks only some tests will show performance gains others may not. Even then I opt to keep the tweaks as I think I have a better optimised rig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> I just came to test the 9920 for the first time, and I can't remember: Did anyone else notice the BCLK jumping all over the place? I always set it manually to 100 before, and it stayed pretty close to 100. Now with 9920 I set it to 100, and it is jumping from 98.x to 99.x all the time.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I've been on 9920 since release with my 3925MHz x 3466MHz Pstate OC.
> I have BCLK set to 100 and it'll vary from 99.7 to 100.2 on an average day.
> Other than this one time ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this after a Handbrake run. I think I set a new CPU and Memory freq record on water lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall coming across anyone having "issues" with BLCK on 9920. A small variance is normal and to be expected.
> 
> Please take a few minutes and give this a read when time allows, it'll help those trying to help you! http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig
> 
> If it's of any help here's my Bios text file
> 
> 3925346691017_setting.txt 19k .txt file
Click to expand...

I can better that on air







, link.

Ryzen lacks BCLK read back HW, there is a section in OP of my thread with post by Elmor and Mumak from this thread. So if you've set 100MHz in UEFI you are at 100MHz.

For HWiNFO if you disable periodic polling of BCLK in settings then you won't get the nutty monitoring data values. Other apps it will vary depending upon instance in time of polling of whatever method is employed to gain BCLK MHz, but it is not varying in actual fact.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voreo*
> 
> Corsair LPX 3200, im back to using the settings shown in a profile for 3200 in CPUZ but was trying some "safe/fast" timings but windows didnt wanna cooperate on that, and with the boot failure there is a bsod but its a standard "you must recover" with no bsod code, it goes away when timings are set to profile speeds. Only error ive seen on the qcode was 01 but that was when had to clear cmos to access again. For now i might as well just leave it be because everything runs like this


Do you have Samsung B die on that RAM? use Thaiphoon Burner to gain info. If not then the preset in UEFI will not be appropriate to use, There are some Hynix timings shared in this thread by members and The Stilt. The Stilt ones are in OP of my Ryzen Essential thread linked in signature below.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Are there any tips and tricks regarding AURA? I installed it and it messed up the LED near the I/O panel, and now it either doesn't turn on or randomly turns on and is sometimes on a different mode. I've rebooted, reinstalled Aura, tried a previous version of Aura, but that one LED never behaves correctly or predictably anymore.


This may help, link. If you search here within thread there are members shares of experience on usage, etc.


----------



## serfeldon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Seems a lot has been removed in the public version. Anyhow, that's from the NDA version of the PPR.
> Not as far as I'm aware. This issue has been confirmed since a while and is in the system. It affects several boards and both AM4+TR4 platforms. I can only imagine that it's been low priority due to TR4 launch. Will try to get an update on it.
> As mentioned, it's been fixed. Will update OP.
> Only thing I can imagine is that somehow the image stored on the BIOS ROM got corrupted, though it sounds very unlikely. Anyhow, if that would be the case, it would be fixed by re-flashing your BIOS.


That is great news, thanks @elmor. So I would only need to download the latest version from the support site and install it? Or do I first need to run that aura_update microcontroller flash thing?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> The issue I've been able to confirm is third-party monitoring software being able to "corrupt" the SIO function, resulting in fan speeds and temperatures acting up. We have a workaround which has been implemented in HWInfo since several months and more recently latest beta of AIDA64, not sure if it made it to the stable version yet. It's a difficult problem to debug since it's not consistent and happens over time on some systems with some software/hardware configurations.


Finally an useful insight on this. Thank you very much.

I will continue testing. I discovered that resetting the Asus EC sensor can help when having issues but until now it keeps coming back. I will test again today with newest Aida64 and hardwareinfo64 updates.

Is there anything i can do in order to provide information that could be helpful for this issue?


----------



## hurricane28

Well i tried again in BIOS but now it doesn't even want to ramp down anymore regardless what setting i use.. I made an video clip of it.

Is there a way to solve this? Because i paid more than € 250 for a motherboard that doesn't even let me do something simple as controlling my fans.. As far as i understand that this only happens on Asus boards because i never had this issue on my Gigabyte board if i recall..

Maybe ALsuite 3 is causing this corruption? I really hope this issue is going to be resolved soon otherwise i am forced to return this motherboard and get something else/better.

This is the clip i was revering to: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gUIhek6B-k


----------



## T800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Should be here next Friday, looking forward to it.


Yes, if you use it with this inner rubber part it messes up eventually the CPU's stability, at one point the PC is refuse to turn on properly.

Also removing the mainboard's factory backplate is a pain.

I removed it with help of an unused ATM card.

And be sure you have the non conductive one(but there is not a way for it







), I ordered AM4 backplate and rubber and it came faulty, with this inner rubber and without this inner rubber piece did not matter at the time. All messed up the CPU. After that they sent me a new one, this one is also did not work properly with this inner rubber piece, after I removed it everything works properly since back then.


----------



## Widde

Ordered a Crosshair VI now after my Prime pro bricked itself when updating bios and nothing to save it worked, What bios version is the most stable right now?


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> Ordered a Crosshair VI now after my Prime pro bricked itself when updating bios and nothing to save it worked, What bios version is the most stable right now?


9920


----------



## toxzl2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Seems a lot has been removed in the public version. Anyhow, that's from the NDA version of the PPR.
> Not as far as I'm aware. This issue has been confirmed since a while and is in the system. It affects several boards and both AM4+TR4 platforms. I can only imagine that it's been low priority due to TR4 launch. Will try to get an update on it.
> As mentioned, it's been fixed. Will update OP.
> Only thing I can imagine is that somehow the image stored on the BIOS ROM got corrupted, though it sounds very unlikely. Anyhow, if that would be the case, it would be fixed by re-flashing your BIOS.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Seems a lot has been removed in the public version. Anyhow, that's from the NDA version of the PPR.
> Not as far as I'm aware. This issue has been confirmed since a while and is in the system. It affects several boards and both AM4+TR4 platforms. I can only imagine that it's been low priority due to TR4 launch. Will try to get an update on it.
> As mentioned, it's been fixed. Will update OP.
> Only thing I can imagine is that somehow the image stored on the BIOS ROM got corrupted, though it sounds very unlikely. Anyhow, if that would be the case, it would be fixed by re-flashing your BIOS.


I made 2 videos so you can see exactly what is happening

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueinuFDDyh0
https://youtu.be/C9OYo4q0H3A

I reflashed (reverted to 1403 and also 9920) my motherboard bios and also the gpu asus strix 1080 ti...

Thanks a lot for your answer!


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> The issue I've been able to confirm is third-party monitoring software being able to "corrupt" the SIO function, resulting in fan speeds and temperatures acting up. We have a workaround which has been implemented in HWInfo since several months and more recently latest beta of AIDA64, not sure if it made it to the stable version yet. It's a difficult problem to debug since it's not consistent and happens over time on some systems with some software/hardware configurations.


I can tell you that PCMark10 is among the software that corrupts SIO functions. My question would be why this is even possible by simply monitoring readings?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Dude! Let it go okay?! It is mentioned before that people are fed up with this insane arguing..
> 
> If you want to continue arguing with Ramad than do it in PM not in the thread anymore..
> Thank you!


I didn't know that I expressing an argument?! I thought that I was asking an overclocking related question to gain knowledge.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I respect your opinion and I would like you to respect mine. The discussion on this subject has ended yesterday for me, thank you.


I didn't know that I was expressing an opinion?! I thought that I was asking an overclocking related question to gain knowledge.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well i tried again in BIOS but now it doesn't even want to ramp down anymore regardless what setting i use.. I made an video clip of it.
> 
> Is there a way to solve this? Because i paid more than € 250 for a motherboard that doesn't even let me do something simple as controlling my fans.. As far as i understand that this only happens on Asus boards because i never had this issue on my Gigabyte board if i recall..
> 
> Maybe ALsuite 3 is causing this corruption? I really hope this issue is going to be resolved soon otherwise i am forced to return this motherboard and get something else/better.
> 
> This is the clip i was revering to: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gUIhek6B-k


I finished building my custom loop yesterday and the fan control via MB Bios is driving me insane. It does not work correctly or consistently when it does work. I've tried DC, PWM, manual, presets, auto, etc., but it's all the same, broken on 1501. This is something that seriously needs to be addressed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T800*
> 
> Yes, if you use it with this inner rubber part it messes up eventually the CPU's stability, at one point the PC is refuse to turn on properly.
> 
> Also removing the mainboard's factory backplate is a pain.
> 
> I removed it with help of an unused ATM card.
> 
> And be sure you have the non conductive one(but there is not a way for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), I ordered AM4 backplate and rubber and it came faulty, with this inner rubber and without this inner rubber piece did not matter at the time. All messed up the CPU. After that they sent me a new one, this one is also did not work properly with this inner rubber piece, after I removed it everything works properly since back then.


I used EK's configurator to order most of the parts I needed. They sent me the Intel only block without the AMD plate so I had to order the AMD specific version on Amazon unless I wanted to wait a week for EK to send the plate. The AMD specific version doesn't have the issues so it worked out in my favor. Built the full loop yesterday and very pleased with the GPU temps on my Vega 64 but not certain about the CPU temps. What sort of temps do you get on your CPU and what's your loop setup? I'm also battling the C6H fan control so I'll need to find another solution for that, probably a controller, would be nice if there's something PWM based with software control.

The learning curve is a bit high, I made several mistakes in the connections I ordered and how things would work in my case so I wasn't able to build it like I envisioned. I had to put the 280 on the front and the 240 up top instead of the other way around unless I want to mod the attic of my case so allow fans above the rad. I have a drain valve but it's mostly useless in the current config unless I spin the case around several times. Maybe in 6 months I'll go hard line and work out some of my mistakes. Here's a shot I took while I was leak testing, I removed the paper towels for the shot.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> I finished building my custom loop yesterday and the fan control via MB Bios is driving me insane. It does not work correctly or consistently when it does work. I've tried DC, PWM, manual, presets, auto, etc., but it's all the same, broken on 1501. This is something that seriously needs to be addressed.
> I used EK's configurator to order most of the parts I needed. They sent me the Intel only block without the AMD plate so I had to order the AMD specific version on Amazon unless I wanted to wait a week for EK to send the plate. The AMD specific version doesn't have the issues so it worked out in my favor. Built the full loop yesterday and very pleased with the GPU temps on my Vega 64 but not certain about the CPU temps. What sort of temps do you get on your CPU and what's your loop setup? I'm also battling the C6H fan control so I'll need to find another solution for that, probably a controller, would be nice if there's something PWM based with software control.
> 
> The learning curve is a bit high, I made several mistakes in the connections I ordered and how things would work in my case so I wasn't able to build it like I envisioned. I had to put the 280 on the front and the 240 up top instead of the other way around unless I want to mod the attic of my case so allow fans above the rad. I have a drain valve but it's mostly useless in the current config unless I spin the case around several times. Maybe in 6 months I'll go hard line and work out some of my mistakes. Here's a shot I took while I was leak testing, I removed the paper towels for the shot.


Same here man, this also happened on my previous Asus Sabertooth 990FX boards.. its definitely an Asus thing as this never happened on my Gigabyte boards and that really says a lot because everything on the Asus boards is better compared to Gigabyte except for fan controlling.. I mean, why even bother adding extra fan headers on a motherboard if you cannot even use it...

The thing that makes me feel bad is that this ain't no cheap board either but even then, this is unacceptable and just laziness imo..


----------



## gupsterg

Dunno guys for me Asus fan control has been spot on for C6H and ZE.

I have used non X and X CPU on C6H. It's a 1950X on ZE.

The only issue I have had was way back in March 17 on C6H when HWiNFO was accessing Super IO chip incorrectly. After the fix was applied very quickly by Mumak there have been 0 issues.

I have used HWiNFO for over 24hrs continuous usage. I have had Asus EC being monitored as well.

I have only once installed Asus Aura on C6H and ZE just once to set board RGB as I want. On either board I do not use any Asus SW or driver TBH.

OC'ing is done through UEFI.

Fans are always PWM mode, I have used presets and custom curves. On the ZE I have also got 2 water temp sensors and set fans / water pump to use water temp for control.

On the C6H I have used practically every UEFI posted in thread. ZE only 2 so far, but will be trying more.

I do not use any other app for monitoring other than HWiNFO.



I used CPU_FAN to supply PWM to 2x TY-143 on HS and same Gelid 4 in 1 cable (molex powered) supplies PWM to front intake fans (2x TY-143). The Arctic Cooling F9 used CHA_FAN3, they had their own piggy back connections to allow one header to supply PWM and power. The Arctic Cooling F12 used CHA_FAN1.



On ZE I initially used CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT to each have a Gelid 4 in 1 cable supplying PWM to top and front rads, 3x Arctic Cooling F12 on each rad. W_PUMP+ supplied PWM to EK XRES 140 REVO D5. All fans/water pump use molex for power. As these headers used CPU temp for profile and did not allow change of temp source I then used CHA_FAN1 to supply PWM to top rad fans, CHA_FAN2 to supply PWM to front rad fans and H_AMP_FAN to supply water pump PWM. I use T_SENSOR1 for temperature source, this temp sensor is located in loop gain warmed water temp, I also have cooled water monitored via a temp sensor on T_SENSOR2.


----------



## seansplayin

mine barely moves at all during loading. I'm sure you haven't set LLC right?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I didn't know that I was expressing an opinion?! I thought that I was asking an overclocking related question to gain knowledge.


Knowledge was provided and documented, but you dismissed it. "Safe minimum" is a new term which I did not read in any document, so it must not be used carelessly. Part of acting professionally is to document settings, tests and results, which has always been done from my side. You treated every document I have provided as being my own opinion, and to end the discussion with you (which has been fruitless because its only center is to prove me wrong), I told you should at least respect my opinion on following JEDEC and RAM manufacturers rules on this matter, but your focus is still he same.
I have posted many documents, and wondered why are we still talking about this, until one member brought my attention to a fact which I did not expect, and that is some members don't read.

I have to re-post this for you as my last replay to you and wish you good luck overclocking your system as you desire.













Source: Link (has been posted before)

JEDEC standard regarding DDR4 is more strict than DDR2 and DDR3 now by adding tRFC2 and tRFC4, which AMD have documented using on Community Update #4: Let's Talk DRAM!


----------



## y0bailey

Potato pic of my new setup! Vega 56, Ryzen 1700


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Dunno guys for me Asus fan control has been spot on for C6H and ZE.


Then you're in the minority. Look through this thread, it's full of people having issues. I've used 3 different brands of fans and they all have some sort of issue. Using DC control the fans will randomly stop and max regardless of bios settings. Using PWM control fans are easier to set but behave similarly to DC mode, just not as bad. Sometimes they ramp and remain full until a reboot. Bios settings are often ignored. For example, I can set the max fan speed to 60% or anything for that matter yet the fans will ramp to 100%.


----------



## DaOptika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Then you're in the minority. Look through this thread, it's full of people having issues. I've used 3 different brands of fans and they all have some sort of issue. Using DC control the fans will randomly stop and max regardless of bios settings. Using PWM control fans are easier to set but behave similarly to DC mode, just not as bad. Sometimes they ramp and remain full until a reboot. Bios settings are often ignored. For example, I can set the max fan speed to 60% or anything for that matter yet the fans will ramp to 100%.


My fan control is spot on aswell. Had to raise the integration time to around 5 seconds though as there are some temperature peaks with disabled sens mi skew.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Knowledge was provided and documented, but you dismissed it.


Genuinely sorry if I missed any part where you gave arguments as to why tRFC must not be overclocked while all other timings can be. Please remind me where I dismissed that?

If you only pointed to JEDEC and manufacturer specifications, though, then indeed I fail to see why overclocking users should feel any obligation to adhere to those specs, unless someone proves that tRFC is better not to be messed with in the first place? We had both arguments here, which lead me to do my own performance tests on top of the already done stability tests.
Quote:


> Part of acting professionally is to document settings, tests and results, which has always been done from my side. You treated every document I have provided as being my own opinion,


Seriously, I think you are confusing me for someone else. I was not part of this whole discussion until I threw in a bunch of measurement numbers after the discussion sparked my personal curiosity. I do not see how JEDEC and manufacturer documents could be painted as being your own opinion anyway, they clearly are not of your own doing.
Quote:


> (which has been fruitless because its only center is to prove me wrong)


Frankly, I couldn't care less who is right or wrong in this beef. But if you publicly argue for one stance while trying to weaken the position of other members of this community then not only should you be ready to question your repeated approach, but also refrain from holding arguments on such a personal basis to begin with. That applies to all sides involved, by the way.

Personally I trust my own measurements most while always being open to arguments laid out in an objective manner. When I ask questions I hope for genuine answer, regardless of how I am going to interpret said answers in the end. Don't see backstabbing at every corner, that usually doesn't help getting results from quasi-scientific discussions.
Quote:


> I told you should at least respect my opinion on following JEDEC and RAM manufacturers rules on this matter, but your focus is still he same.


Yes, my focus is that I like to know the objective argument as to why you urgently suggest to other overclocking users to adhere to said specs for this particular timing value? You can respect it all day long, but that is not what you limited yourself to. Instead you also placed public advisories for other users to do the same in a heavily frequented overclocking thread. I really may have missed the post where you argumentatively laid out the reasons for staying away from tRFC overclocking, but it became my impression that you just kept pointing to spec sheets.

The latter of which seems to put you in a weak position for objective arguments, because not adhering to JEDEC and manufacturer papers is the very essence of overclocking to begin with.
Quote:


> I have posted many documents, and wondered why are we still talking about this


Because there has been no objective conclusion to that far too personal feud, which was going on between you and other members. Those of us who have no horses in this race still wonder what to make of all of this. And this particular user came up with his own measurements and throw them into the arena to give everyone something more substantial to chew on.
Quote:


> until one member brought my attention to a fact which I did not expect, and that is some members don't read.


And this is where you drag things down to a personal level bordering on the abusive again. You wrote about spec sheets giving clear guidelines on how to calculate minimum values, we read that. You quoted said spec sheets, we read that. And then we still decided to overclock the h*ll out of our hardware and ignore your quoted spec sheets and calculation guidelines, because that is what overclocking is about.

That doesn't mean we ignored what you wrote, it means that your arguments could not persuade us to do what you suggested. On top of that some of us come to other conclusions than you and place their counter-arguments just as publicly as you do. And if your main argument is to point to theoretical spec sheets than again you really need to be ready to be proven in a weak position against users who bolster their arguments with practically measured performance and stability numbers.

My stance is that factory specification sheets are meant to guarantee high yield rate and low return rates. They try to hit a balance between performance and being able to sell big chunks of your production that do not fall into the "excellent" but rather "mediocre" category. B-Die already leans towards the "excellent" category to begin with, but obviously there still is a *lot* of leeway. Overclockers bet against those specs, always hoping to grab a part of hardware that does a lot better than what is promised in the specs. Even manufacturers like G.Skill bet on getting better parts and then sell the same Samsung memory modules for considerably different prices hitting various pre-tested overclocking levels.
Quote:


> I have to re-post this for you as my last replay to you and wish you good luck overclocking your system as you desire.


Thank you. I will make sure to not only try to break any specs, but also do exhaustive artificial and practical testing for system stability. If I encounter oddities during normal daily operations I will revisit overclocked settings and try to loosen timings again. Using more experienced values and presets as starting points surely proves to be useful to that endeavor.


----------



## Naeem

no update on latest bios elmor told us about ?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaOptika*
> 
> My fan control is spot on aswell. Had to raise the integration time to around 5 seconds though as there are some temperature peaks with disabled sens mi skew.


Fan-control is running smoothly here. That is unless some software messes with temperatures and fan-control. One reason why I removed all Asus software from my installation is that I don't trust it in the fans department. UEFI based fan-curves seem to work exactly the way I programed them, though.

It's worth mentioning that I run the DC based AIO pump on the CPU fan-header and that I stay away from the pump headers (especially the AIO one). All other fans are PWM based (or allow both, but I use PWM).


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> [subject: dichotomy between performances of "minimum" tREF settings and those reported in use.]


Some recent attempts on my part to learn more about DDR4 operation in the context of this issue has led to my noticing that the memories or their networks are claimed to have some modest error correction capability, even without being ECC. This is mainly (I think) to reduce cosmic ray and local radiation induced errors. Because such errors occur at a low rate, relative to bit rates running tests such as GSAT or MEMTEST86, additional errors that occur due to lowered values of tRFC might not be initially detected when the errors are few and the reduction in the value of tRFC is modest. I conjecture that as tRFC is progressively reduced errors will begin to be reported once the error correction is overwhelmed. This should be testable by someone with more time than I have for at least the next 10 days.


----------



## Timur Born

First of all: Love how you condensed down my long blurb into one clear sentence!









An overclocked value of 267 vs. a calculated value of 584 is a gross departure from spec rather than a modest one. We have to be wary as to how save it really is. That being said, I had several blue screens last week and only loosened timings that were tighter than The Stilt's preset to remedy that. I kept tRFC 267 and the blue screens did not reoccur yet.

And there are several other things to mention:

tREF is a "standard" time, too. Like tRFC it's likely a balance between too short and too long and depends on temperature (leakage) and likely on every specific module, even though one unified standard time is given for all DDR4 modules out there.

What this means is that it's not unlikely that many cells "survive" - as in keep data integrity - for longer than what the standard mandates. So if one refresh cycle would render a cell improperly refreshed it may well be that the next cycle finishes the job without any data being lost in between the two cycles.

But that's mostly speculation on my part, here comes more educated data from the "Computer Architecture research group at the University of Utah" concerning tRFC (bolt emphasis done by me).

https://utaharch.blogspot.de/2013/11/a-dram-refresh-tutorial.html
Quote:


> tRFC and recovery time:
> 
> Upon receiving a refresh command, the DRAM chips enter a refresh mode that has been carefully designed to perform the maximum amount of cell refresh in as little time as possible. *During this time, the current carrying capabilities of the power delivery network and the charge pumps are stretched to the limit.* The operation lasts for a time referred to as the refresh cycle time, tRFC. Towards the end of this period, the refresh process starts to wind down and some recovery time is provisioned so that the banks can be precharged and charge is restored to the charge pumps. *Providing this recovery time at the end allows the memory controller to resume normal operation at the end of tRFC.* Without this recovery time, the memory controller would require a new set of timing constraints that allow it to gradually ramp up its operations in parallel with charge pump restoration. *Since such complexity can't be expected of every memory controller, the DDR standards include the recovery time in the tRFC specification.* As soon as the tRFC time elapses, the memory controller can issue four consecutive Activate commands to different banks in the rank.


See that underlined sentence about "complexities" that cannot be "expected of every memory controller"? Well, yeah, when we overclock tRFC we bet on _our_ memory controller being up to the task to handle the extra "stress". We cut down recovery time, which is part of tRFC and we bet on _our_ memory controller being able to finish the whole refresh mode "in as little time as possible", aka hopefully a lot faster than tRFC!

As far as I understand tRFC is not the refresh process itself, it's just some waiting time we give the the cells and memory controller to do its thing _without us knowing how long it really takes_. It's more or less a "guesstimate" where the standard tries to define a catch-all value that is meant to work with all memory modules out there. And don't forget that we had quite some changes in process technology since those standards were defined, so our modern modules and controller might be able to handle "stress" at a level not possible in the past. Go figure...









And just to mention it: The linked article also mentions that single-rank memory likely feels the refresh penalty more (as in lower performance) compared to multi-rank memory, albeit depending on how the specific implementation has been done.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I can better that on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , link.


Dang it all, I've been out done by the Master himself once again.
I still fall back onto the fact it's due to you _still_ running Win7


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Does any one have a temperature gun ?
If so... did you tweak the tRFC setting(s) ?
If so... do me a favour please and measure temperature on the memorystrips... with and without applying the tRFC tweak
I have a suspicion that (tRFC-)tweaked memory kits have a increased temp
I'm wondering how much and if that is close to dangerous...
Side note... This could possibly mean that the kits needs extra cooling


----------



## Timur Born

To throw some wood into the fire, here is a quote from a Skylake memory timing guide thread over at HWbot:

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=148427
Quote:


> Refresh Cycle Time (TRFC) can go as low as 270 for E-die on even 4200+ speeds,AFR needs this at 340+ when going over 3800,D-die also needs it higher than E-die and needs to be tested on your kit. Performance boost is minimal but would not hurt for mental comfort to get it as low as you can.


Quote:


> Similar to E-die , Samsung B-die allows very tight tertiary and secondary timings,compared to previous generation trfc can actually go very low like 180 at 4000+ without however any significant performance improvements in SuperPi. A value of 240 should be good match for stability and performance as some sticks can have problems regarding 200 or lower at 4000+.


Seems like the people over there were actively using those low values for quite some time. The thread went on for over a year with the very last post still using the suggested value of tRFC 240 from the very first original post.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> I'm wondering how much and if that is close to dangerous...
> Side note... This could possibly mean that the kits needs extra cooling


Quote:


> At temperatures higher than 85° C (referred to as extended temperature range), the retention time is halved to 32 ms to account for the higher leakage rate.


I don't own a temperature gun, but my dimms usually report below 50° C (rather around 40° Cish under full stress). So if the standard already mentions 85° C as being within spec then I wouldn't worry too much about it being dangerous other than refresh becoming more important. People out there are running their B-die dimms at over 2 V, seems like they can handle quite a punch.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Okey.. so maybe it won't be dangerous temps but i'd be obliged if some one can confirm that dimm temps are increasing when applying tRFC tweak(s)

Edit :
monitor VRM and chipset temps as well while your at it ^^


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> First of all: Love how you condensed down my long blurb into one clear sentence!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> An overclocked value of 267 vs. a calculated value of 584 is a gross departure from spec rather than a modest one. We have to be wary as to how save it really is. That being said, I had several blue screens last week and only loosened timings that were tighter than The Stilt's preset to remedy that. I kept tRFC 267 and the blue screens did not reoccur yet.
> 
> And there are several other things to mention:
> 
> tREF is a "standard" time, too. Like tRFC it's likely a balance between too short and too long and depends on temperature (leakage) and likely on every specific module, even though one unified standard time is given for all DDR4 modules out there.
> 
> What this means is that it's not unlikely that many cells "survive" - as in keep data integrity - for longer than what the standard mandates. So if one refresh cycle would render a cell improperly refreshed it may well be that the next cycle finishes the job without any data being lost in between the two cycles.
> 
> 
> 
> But that's mostly speculation on my part, here comes more educated data from the "Computer Architecture research group at the University of Utah" concerning tRFC (bolt emphasis done by me).
> 
> https://utaharch.blogspot.de/2013/11/a-dram-refresh-tutorial.html
> See that underlined sentence about "complexities" that cannot be "expected of every memory controller"? Well, yeah, when we overclock tRFC we bet on _our_ memory controller being up to the task to handle the extra "stress". We cut down recovery time, which is part of tRFC and we bet on _our_ memory controller being able to finish the whole refresh mode "in as little time as possible", aka hopefully a lot faster than tRFC!
> 
> As far as I understand tRFC is not the refresh process itself, it's just some waiting time we give the the cells and memory controller to do its thing _without us knowing how long it really takes_. It's more or less a "guesstimate" where the standard tries to define a catch-all value that is meant to work with all memory modules out there. And don't forget that we had quite some changes in process technology since those standards were defined, so our modern modules and controller might be able to handle "stress" at a level not possible in the past. Go figure...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just to mention it: The linked article also mentions that single-rank memory likely feels the refresh penalty more (as in lower performance) compared to multi-rank memory, albeit depending on how the specific implementation has been done.


I know I wrote my last post to you would be the last on this subject, but you raise valid speculations here. And you are right, tRFC is a combination of timings that includes the refresh process "Subrefresh Staggering" or STAG.

The correct formulas for tRFC timings are:

tRFC = (N - 1) x tSTAG + tRC_Refresh

tRFC2 = ((N/2) - 1) x tSTAG + tRC_Refresh

tRFC4 = ((N/4) - 1) x tSTAG + tRC_Refresh

(N: Number of subgroups)

tRFC is the most challenging operation, especially with increasing die sizes. I have shared this document with some members that wanted to know more about RAM operations: *Understanding and Mitigating Refresh Overheads in High-Density DDR4 DRAM Systems*

Thank you for a good post.









Edit: The document is informative and easy to understand.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Okey.. so maybe it won't be dangerous temps but i'd be obliged if some one can confirm that dimm temps are increasing when applying tRFC tweak(s)
> 
> Edit :
> monitor VRM and chipset temps as well while your at it ^^


At least under HCI Memtest load there doesn't seem to be a difference in reported temperatures. Here are two screenshots that are kind of a worst case scenario for memory temps. My slow turning fans (max 1450 rpm) are set to run at 10% (450 rpm) PWM up to the point of 55° C CPU/MB/VRM/PCH temp. Because of the relatively low CPU load they only ramp up to around 750 rpm. The dimm slots and PWM locations likely are among the worst parts for air-flow in my chassis.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> The issue I've been able to confirm is third-party monitoring software being able to "corrupt" the SIO function, resulting in fan speeds and temperatures acting up. We have a workaround which has been implemented in HWInfo since several months and more recently latest beta of AIDA64, not sure if it made it to the stable version yet. It's a difficult problem to debug since it's not consistent and happens over time on some systems with some software/hardware configurations.


I fear that the workaround might not fully work in HWInfo.

I reported before that I saw the "Socket" / Temperature 3 sensor switch to permanently cloning VRM temps. Because of that I set HWInfo to also show the Temperature 4 sensor, which would then show the proper socket temperature. Lately I noticed that both sensors clone the PCH temps (can be made to switch to VRM by using PCMark10 monitoring).

When I noticed this I changed HWinfo to also show the Temperature 5 sensor. Again this newly added sensor readout would properly show the socket temp, same for Temperature 6.

So it seems that only those Temperature 3 - 6 get corrupted which are not hidden in HWInfo. This points to the possibility that HWInfo still can cause corruption despite the workaround being in place.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> tRFC is the most challenging operation, especially with increasing die sizes. I have shared this document with some members that wanted to know more about RAM operations: *Understanding and Mitigating Refresh Overheads in High-Density DDR4 DRAM Systems*


I would like to point out a single paragraph from that document:
Quote:


> - Manufacturer freedom: JEDEC specifications only dictate a com-
> mand called "Refresh" along with its duration, necessary frequency,
> and how to measure the current consumed during this operation
> (Idd5). *Manufacturers are actually free to do whatever needs to be
> done to maintain the DRAM during the tRFC duration of the re-
> fresh command.*


This somewhat fits my earlier "guesstimate" remark, especially when you consider that the JEDEC one-size-fits-all specification is applied to such very different modules as the whole Hynix and Samsung range for several years already. Internally these modules and respective memory controllers likely work and perform quite different where refresh is concerned.


----------



## webhito

Finally was able to replicate the issue while recording, sadly it does not show up on the osd as it seems to freeze everything, including the recording, you can see from the 1:06 mark that it freezes and at the end before I cut the video the 93% usage that was stuck at 100% before.

This happens on games I have on ssd, mechanical drives, and on 2 different motherboards, different ram was used also.




Nvm, just watched the video on youtube and it does show the complete freeze, sweet.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Then you're in the minority. Look through this thread, it's full of people having issues. I've used 3 different brands of fans and they all have some sort of issue. Using DC control the fans will randomly stop and max regardless of bios settings. Using PWM control fans are easier to set but behave similarly to DC mode, just not as bad. Sometimes they ramp and remain full until a reboot. Bios settings are often ignored. For example, I can set the max fan speed to 60% or anything for that matter yet the fans will ramp to 100%.


I also didn't had any problems with fans neither with the aio or W_PUMP+ headers. All working fine since I bought this board. Currently using almost all headers in pwm mode without any issue.

Maybe it's an certain sw causing corruption..?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I would like to point out a single paragraph from that document:
> This somewhat fits my earlier "guesstimate" remark, especially when you consider that the JEDEC one-size-fits-all specification is applied to such very different modules as the whole Hynix and Samsung range for several years already. Internally these modules and respective memory controllers likely work and perform quite different where refresh is concerned.


There is no freedom as you think. RAM manufacturers have the freedom to use any means to make DRAM function properly during tRFC length.
It's like saying: "use any means to manufacture a CPU that can run at 3.8GHz using no more than 1.25V core voltage". You are free to make the CPU as best as you can, but this where your freedom ends.
Nothing too exiting in the highlighted sentence.

I suggest trying to read the document with no expectations other than to understand what it says.


----------



## Algy

guys, i'm having no luck setting 3200mhz with my F4-3200C14D-16GTZ. I've tried different presets, DOCP, etc. and no luck at all. either I crashed at 5 min while gaming, or the system wont boot at rated speed (goes default 2133).

Also if I crashed, no matter how many settings I changed in BIOS after restar, the system wont boot at 3200mhz. I have to shut it down for a while o clear cmos.

Could the ram's sitcks bad? or the motherboard? hope is something with AMD/ASUS not getting stable this new plataform..

thx


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> I also didn't had any problems with fans neither with the aio or W_PUMP+ headers. All working fine since I bought this board. Currently using almost all headers in pwm mode without any issue.
> 
> Maybe it's an certain sw causing corruption..?


I don't have any sort of fan software installed plus it also messes up in bios sometimes returning a strange error when I try to change the values. The only way to get around that error is to run the qfan in the bios then change the values it comes up with.

My AIO never had an issue connecting the pump to the header. I used the AIO fan control since the fans acted strange through bios. That was on an H110i GT.

My EK pump seems to be working fine connected to the W_Pump header, however, it once went to max and didn't correct itself until I rebooted.

I reset everything this morning for all fans with PWM setting in bios and they haven't glitched yet today, however, they are still exceeding their max setting and going all the way to 100% when the cpu is being heavily stressed(Y-Cruncher for example). Two of them are 2200rpm fans which I don't ever want running at 2200 so that's a bit annoying.

I've seen multiple people post about fan issue in the past week in this thread so it's not some sort of anomaly only I'm experiencing. There are also numbers videos posted online with others have random fan stop/max issues. Most likely my solution will be to purchase something that can use software/hardware to control my fans like an Aquaero.

It's great that several of you aren't having issues, it might help to know what bios you're running, what brand of fans, and the process you used to initially set them in bios.


----------



## toxzl2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Seems a lot has been removed in the public version. Anyhow, that's from the NDA version of the PPR.
> Not as far as I'm aware. This issue has been confirmed since a while and is in the system. It affects several boards and both AM4+TR4 platforms. I can only imagine that it's been low priority due to TR4 launch. Will try to get an update on it.
> As mentioned, it's been fixed. Will update OP.
> Only thing I can imagine is that somehow the image stored on the BIOS ROM got corrupted, though it sounds very unlikely. Anyhow, if that would be the case, it would be fixed by re-flashing your BIOS.


Elmor did you see the videos I uploaded https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueinuFDDyh0 and https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9OYo4q0H3A?

I think that could be the issue, BIOS ROM got corrupted, how do I reflash it? I already flashed the bios from 1501 to 1403 and to 9920 with USB flashback, same issue and updated to 1403, same, and 1501, same...

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## Motley01

Wow I feel really dumb right now. Listen to this crazy story yo.

I got a new case for my CH6. Got it all installed and hooked up, wouldn't power on. Crap my motherboard might be fried? Power supply bad? So I went to Microcenter and got a replacement motherboard. Still same no power on, no mobo lights, nada.

So I rip everything out and start from scratch. Wanted to test mobo outside the case. Then I discover I had everything hooked up wrong.

I had it hooked up wrong because the new Cablemods cables I just got were missing the 8 pin CPU cable. *** I can't believe I went through all that, only to find out I missing a goddarn cable!


----------



## AmxdPt

Well, I just got ~ 1150% on my 3333 mhz memory. @ 1.4V



And then I can't get 150% on 3466 mhz lol.

Any tips?

Thanks


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> I don't have any sort of fan software installed plus it also messes up in bios sometimes returning a strange error when I try to change the values. The only way to get around that error is to run the qfan in the bios then change the values it comes up with.
> 
> My AIO never had an issue connecting the pump to the header. I used the AIO fan control since the fans acted strange through bios. That was on an H110i GT.
> 
> My EK pump seems to be working fine connected to the W_Pump header, however, it once went to max and didn't correct itself until I rebooted.
> 
> I reset everything this morning for all fans with PWM setting in bios and they haven't glitched yet today, however, they are still exceeding their max setting and going all the way to 100% when the cpu is being heavily stressed(Y-Cruncher for example). Two of them are 2200rpm fans which I don't ever want running at 2200 so that's a bit annoying.
> 
> I've seen multiple people post about fan issue in the past week in this thread so it's not some sort of anomaly only I'm experiencing. There are also numbers videos posted online with others have random fan stop/max issues. Most likely my solution will be to purchase something that can use software/hardware to control my fans like an Aquaero.
> 
> It's great that several of you aren't having issues, it might help to know what bios you're running, what brand of fans, and the process you used to initially set them in bios.


Yep, its reported here as well: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?93421-AiO-Header-and-CPU-Fan-headers-shut-down/page5

Its a BIOS thing for sure..Maybe i flash again today and do an EC reset, you can do this after flashing BIOS by shutting the PC down and cut it of from power, than hold the power button for couple of seconds and restart. I don't think it is necessary but you can also do it when you have removed the battery from the motherboard.

After a few days of reporting the correct temps, i get -79 temp reading again...


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> There is no freedom as you think. RAM manufacturers have the freedom to use any means to make DRAM function properly during tRFC length.
> It's like saying: "use any means to manufacture a CPU that can run at 3.8GHz using no more than 1.25V core voltage". You are free to make the CPU as best as you can, but this where your freedom ends.
> Nothing too exiting in the highlighted sentence.


It means that we don't know how Refresh is implemented in each module and controller, because manufacturers are free to come up with their own implementations. As a result we also don't know how long Refresh + recovery takes other than it being no longer than tRFC.

This makes sense and isn't esoteric, one rather broad definition of tRFC is applied to all kinds of modules coming from different foundries over several years time. Of course specific implementations differ and change.
Quote:


> I suggest trying to read the document with no expectations other than to understand what it says.


Which is literally rather suggestive of you to say. What expectations are you implying and what understanding do you expect me to arrive at?

On a first read I found nothing in that document that would tell me loud and clear why not to try and use lower tRFC numbers, rather the opposite. The whole document is about explaining why long tRFC is an increasing practical problem and how to battle it with new techniques.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its a BIOS thing for sure..Maybe i flash again today and do an EC reset, you can do this after flashing BIOS by shutting the PC down and cut it of from power, than hold the power button for couple of seconds and restart. I don't think it is necessary but you can also do it when you have removed the battery from the motherboard.


With one of the older BIOS revisions I had that fans going to 100% permanently thing. It has not happened since then, but I also manually removed all remnants of Asus software, which the respective uninstallers do not achieve (services keep running in the background).

I still don't trust fully the temperature and fan controls, because obviously EC can still be easily corrupted by software. This is one reason why I insisted on Sense MI Skew being disabled so that at least CPU thermal shutdown works properly. Unfortunately the default for Sense MI Offset is still too high for those people deciding to turn Skew back on.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Finally was able to replicate the issue while recording, sadly it does not show up on the osd as it seems to freeze everything, including the recording, you can see from the 1:06 mark that it freezes and at the end before I cut the video the 93% usage that was stuck at 100% before.
> 
> This happens on games I have on ssd, mechanical drives, and on 2 different motherboards, different ram was used also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nvm, just watched the video on youtube and it does show the complete freeze, sweet.


Are you certain this isn't a video card driver issue? Is there anything in event viewer?
I forget the name of that game, but it looks like a console port.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Algy*
> 
> guys, i'm having no luck setting 3200mhz with my F4-3200C14D-16GTZ. I've tried different presets, DOCP, etc. and no luck at all. either I crashed at 5 min while gaming, or the system wont boot at rated speed (goes default 2133).
> 
> Also if I crashed, no matter how many settings I changed in BIOS after restar, the system wont boot at 3200mhz. I have to shut it down for a while o clear cmos.
> 
> Could the ram's sitcks bad? or the motherboard? hope is something with AMD/ASUS not getting stable this new plataform..
> 
> thx


Loosen the timings so you are at least booting with 3200Mhz:
DRAM CAS# Latency [16]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [16]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [16]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [16]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [36]


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> With one of the older BIOS revisions I had that fans going to 100% permanently thing. It has not happened since then, but I also manually removed all remnants of Asus software, which the respective uninstallers do not achieve (services keep running in the background).
> 
> I still don't trust fully the temperature and fan controls, because obviously EC can still be easily corrupted by software. This is one reason why I insisted on Sense MI Skew being disabled so that at least CPU thermal shutdown works properly. Unfortunately the default for Sense MI Offset is still too high for those people deciding to turn Skew back on.


Yes i noticed that too which is why i mostly use Revo uninstalled to get rid of all the files and completely uninstalls the program.

I had problems with HARDWAREINFO64 too in the past that whenever i tried to monitor the EC sensor my fans would go nuts and my system became unstable.

Apparently i cannot use monitor software because it corrupts the EC sensor.. I don't understand why it is really that hard to determine what the problem is and they are unable to fix this..


----------



## hurricane28

Here, another one that has EC sensor issues: https://forums.aida64.com/topic/3935-big-latency-with-sensors/


----------



## blindrezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> I have an Asus Essense STX II sound card sitted in the first PCI Express slot (PCIEX1_1) and I am having an issue I can't really understand.
> 
> With this sound card, wether we're booting windows or switcing from headphones to speakers you hear a click on the sound card (wich is normal).
> 
> What happens is sometimes (while booting or switching from spearkes to headphones or vice versa) the screen goes black and the system restarts.


Hi there,

I have the same audio card, and I was experiencing the same issues. I think it was due to an unstable RAM clock. Ever since upgrading to 1501 and lowering the RAM speed to 2933, with looser timings (I believe I'm either 2T or 1T with Gear Down), the system stopped rebooting on the click.

Try reducing your RAM speed a bunch, run tests, then slowly work your way up.


----------



## janice1234

with 9920 bios, cold boot issue is still happen with Gskill Flare x F4-3200C14D-16GFX.

i use docp standard, soc = 1.05v, dram = 1.35v (hwinfo show 1.373v - 1.395v) and dram boot voltage = 1.36v.

it is so annoying every time i power on the pc after A/C turn off, it will cold boot twice.


----------



## gupsterg

@The Sandman

Yeah I had LOL when I captured that screenie







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> It's great that several of you aren't having issues, it might help to know what bios you're running, what brand of fans, and the process you used to initially set them in bios.


There are probably only 2 or so UEFI that I have not used on C6H.

As you probably know my board is pre-ordered at launch, so early one.

I had EC FW 0310 for quite a while. Besides the early issue with HWINFO it was fine. Whilst using a non X with Sense MI Skew Disabled, I had to use a mode change on SIO using app Elmor posted in thread so CPU Sensor under Asus Crosshair VI Hero heading of HWINFO matched tCTL. Otherwise it had an additional 5°C added to it.

IIRC from UEFI 1401 there was no need for that SIO mode change. I had posted this config setup I used prior to 1401 and it not being needed after 1401 several times.

By the time I had a X CPU to test Asus UEFI had removed offset of 20°C on CPU Sensor, so it matched tDIE. Again on X CPU I have used Sense MI Skew Disabled.

I have never used Q-Fan, I just change fan profile as I want it UEFI. It's nothing special, I just set as PWM for headers I use. I set any sensors I don't use as ignore and disable any fan headers I don't use. Then I sent PWM/temp values for a header as I'd like and on 2 I use the preset profile, turbo on one and standard on another.

I do use the fan smoothing option on all headers used, 3.8S IIRC.

Like I said I use no OC SW in OS or Asus apps/drivers. I use only HWiNFO for monitoring and have had Asus EC accessed since using C6H.

Fans I use, way connected and headers used are in last post.

When home will attach txt of UEFI settings. There are some of those in posts before in thread and I really haven't been changing setup of fans in UEFI at all since build. Flash UEFI and reuse same settings and all been AOK.

Yes the 20°C offset on X CPU gets reset when resume from sleep, but as 9920 fixed post issue at high RAM MHz I no longer use sleep/resume. Elmor has highlighted they are aware of issue, know how to fix and bios team just been swamped with product releases etc to do yet.

Even by updating EC FW (IIRC 0312 now) fans work as they did before.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *janice1234*
> 
> with 9920 bios, cold boot issue is still happen with Gskill Flare x F4-3200C14D-16GFX.
> 
> i use docp standard, soc = 1.05v, dram = 1.35v (hwinfo show 1.373v - 1.395v) and dram boot voltage = 1.36v.
> 
> it is so annoying every time i power on the pc after A/C turn off, it will cold boot twice.


If you have no Q-Code: F9 then this is normal. My Asus Maximus VII Ranger does this also when A/C is fully removed. My P5K Premium does this every post regardless of if A/C was fully removed or not. This cycle is needed for board setup.


----------



## janice1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> If you have no Q-Code: F9 then this is normal. My Asus Maximus VII Ranger does this also when A/C is fully removed. My P5K Premium does this every post regardless of if A/C was fully removed or not. This cycle is needed for board setup.


gupsterg, you also experience this issue with 9920? because i heard other user solve it by flashing to this bios.

yup, no q code, it just cold boot twice.


----------



## samlaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Finally was able to replicate the issue while recording, sadly it does not show up on the osd as it seems to freeze everything, including the recording, you can see from the 1:06 mark that it freezes and at the end before I cut the video the 93% usage that was stuck at 100% before.
> 
> This happens on games I have on ssd, mechanical drives, and on 2 different motherboards, different ram was used also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nvm, just watched the video on youtube and it does show the complete freeze, sweet.


If you put the game in windowed mode does it go away? I have been having the same issue on certain game. putting them in windowed removes the issue. Its been happening to me since the WIN 10 creators update. I reverted back to Windows 7 and all problems are gone.


----------



## lordzed83

Small vid i made for OCUK but that how my rig looks as complete build.



Waiting on 1601 bios for fun tests


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samlaa*
> 
> If you put the game in windowed mode does it go away? I have been having the same issue on certain game. putting them in windowed removes the issue. Its been happening to me since the WIN 10 creators update. I reverted back to Windows 7 and all problems are gone.


The processing scheduler in Creators is messed up. If the game is the process that produces 100% CPU load - even if only on a single core - then try to set the game's CPU priority to low/idle (via Task Manager).

If any other process produces the load then set that other process' priority to low. It may not work, though, because it depends how the threads of said processes are handled. Trying doesn't costs anything but a small amount of time, though.


----------



## cbjaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *janice1234*
> 
> gupsterg, you also experience this issue with 9920? because i heard other user solve it by flashing to this bios.
> 
> yup, no q code, it just cold boot twice.


Yeah, but once it boots up the memory setting are as they should be, yeah? If so then no problem. 9920 is gold for me also. prior BIOS versions would post and boot up from a no power state but the memory would be reset to default (in my case) 2133 C15. Had to go to BIOS, make no changes save and exit then it would boot up with the memory setting that were entered.
C6H / 9920
1800X
F4-3200C14D-16GTZ


----------



## janice1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbjaust*
> 
> Yeah, but once it boots up the memory setting are as they should be, yeah? If so then no problem. 9920 is gold for me also. prior BIOS versions would post and boot up from a no power state but the memory would be reset to default (in my case) 2133 C15. Had to go to BIOS, make no changes save and exit then it would boot up with the memory setting that were entered.
> C6H / 9920
> 1800X
> F4-3200C14D-16GTZ


yes, once it boot up, no issue.

but i hope amd/asus can solve it.


----------



## DaOptika

Regarding the fan issues some are observing:
Please have a look at your cpu die temperature over time. Are there any peaks in there?

When overclocking cpu *or* ram, there's a range that is stable for every benchmark but gives some temperature signal peaks with sens mi skew disabled: those peaks mess up the integration algorithm of the fan control.
Either choose a much higher integration time or slower cpu/ram settings, I chose a mix between both.


----------



## Moutsatsos

I would like some insight as far as it comes to Cpu/Ram voltages,they are pretty high and I'm kinda scared.
I don't want to degrade anything.
Thanks.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## AmxdPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blindrezo*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> I have the same audio card, and I was experiencing the same issues. I think it was due to an unstable RAM clock. Ever since upgrading to 1501 and lowering the RAM speed to 2933, with looser timings (I believe I'm either 2T or 1T with Gear Down), the system stopped rebooting on the click.
> 
> Try reducing your RAM speed a bunch, run tests, then slowly work your way up.


Unstable RAM clock? I am running 3333 with 1500% + stability tested.

Users should not have to choose between performance and quality hardware...

If this is an issue (wich it is) it should be addressed and fixed


----------



## samlaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> The processing scheduler in Creators is messed up. If the game is the process that produces 100% CPU load - even if only on a single core - then try to set the game's CPU priority to low/idle (via Task Manager).
> 
> If any other process produces the load then set that other process' priority to low. It may not work, though, because it depends how the threads of said processes are handled. Trying doesn't costs anything but a small amount of time, though.


The problem i have is the CPU is not pegging to 100%. I believe this issue is more caused with the "Gaming features" that were added in the creators update and certain video cards. I do not think this is a Ryzen issue. As i stated previously, any other version of windows pre creators update is not affected by this


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samlaa*
> 
> The problem i have is the CPU is not pegging to 100%. I believe this issue is more caused with the "Gaming features" that were added in the creators update and certain video cards. I do not think this is a Ryzen issue. As i stated previously, any other version of windows pre creators update is not affected by this


I know that pre Creators is not affected and I know that this does happen with CPU load as little as only a single core getting (over)utilized. The latter will read as only 6% overall CPU load, but internally other things are happening (which I analyzed). Just try the suggested workaround and hope that it also works for the particular game(s) in question.


----------



## samlaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I know that pre Creators is not affected and I know that this does happen with CPU load as little as only a single core getting (over)utilized. The latter will read as only 6% overall CPU load, but internally other things are happening (which I analyzed). Just try the suggested workaround and hope that it also works for the particular game(s) in question.


I will definitely try your solution. To be honest i am just sick of Windows at this point. I have another GPU on order so i can do GPU pass through on LInux. All my main work can be done on Linux and then when i want to game i can spin up a virtual machine with most of the performance of bare metal.

The way Microsoft has gone with updating Windows could do with a revisit. Every Major update they are borking something. I just feel with Windows 10 we are all Beta testers for them.


----------



## Timur Born

Use Resource Manager to find out which process uses the CPU the most when this happens. It may also be some background process like video recording software and the like.

Also try Game Mode on and off.


----------



## cbjaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *janice1234*
> 
> yes, once it boot up, no issue.
> 
> but i hope amd/asus can solve it.


I don't think there's anything to solve; that's just the way it works. As long as it boots into windows with all the settings as set in the bios than all is well. As gupsterg mentioned, it's not an isolated behaviour.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> Thanks for your awnser.
> 
> But the problem is not the "click", that is working as intended.
> 
> what's not normal is that the screen goes black and restarts sometimes when the click happens.
> 
> And this is happening 20-30% of my boots...


Ok, then your drivers are not installed correctly, and sometimes when you boot the PC happens this error. You must reinstall. This are my drivers that works in w10 pro:
Too you can used others drivers, but for me them didn´t work. These from ASUS yes:


*Too look at conector 4 pin on the card. Sometimes it give problems (bad welding, bent pin, ...) I had to straighten the pins.
Anyway good luck with it.*


----------



## 1usmus

*CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 1602*

*Modify memtest solution

*http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-1602.zip?_ga=2.138716982.46692956.1505736338-1267272674.1501090080*

alt link:

*http://dropmefiles.com/Ln6uX*


----------



## hurricane28

Where did you get this BIOS from?

Did you flashed it yet?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Where did you get this BIOS from?
> 
> Did you flashed it yet?


I instead of ELMOR today








do not worry, everything official with a digital signature


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 1602*
> 
> *Modify memtest solution


Thats all?
No AGESA 1006B ?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I instead of ELMOR today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do not worry, everything official with a digital signature


You got this BIOS from Elmor?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Thats all?
> No AGESA 1006B ?


yes, thats all
include agesa 1006B


----------



## hurricane28

No offence dude, but i don't know you that well, so can you flash the BIOS and show us?


----------



## gupsterg

The link is off ASUS server, so file must be on ASUS site.

The term "I instead of ELMOR today" is just poster saying "I'm highlighting/sharing UEFI instead of Elmor".


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> You got this BIOS from Elmor?


from an asus server, its official release

no problem. wait 7 min


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The link is off ASUS server, so file must be on ASUS site.
> 
> The term "I instead of ELMOR today" is just poster saying "I'm highlighting/sharing UEFI instead of Elmor".


I know what it means, i didn't know it was from Asus server. Thnx for clearing that up though


----------



## gupsterg

NP







.

It's not on all Asus sites/sections yet. Even 1601 is hit miss to find onsite, from what has gone on in past takes a while for all sites/sections to update.


----------



## Kildar

Now we wait for 1.0.0.7?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> It's not on all Asus sites/sections yet. Even 1601 is hit miss to find onsite, from what has gone on in past takes a while for all sites/sections to update.


Yeah, as expected its not on the Dutch Asus sites yet. Servers are very slow over at Asus..

Would it be worth flashing? I mean, i recall that The Stilt said that no big things were expected until next agesa?


----------



## 1usmus

*are not you ashamed to not believe me?*


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 1602*
> 
> *Modify memtest solution
> 
> 
> 
> Thats all?
> No AGESA 1006B ?
Click to expand...

To highlight Elmor
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> 1601/1602 coming online soon but nothing too exciting, updated AGESA 1006b but no major improvements. *We're waiting for 1007 before next release here*, which would include the improvements in 9920.


Not sure it's worth the hassle if your personal system doesn't have much to improve on or if you don't have any problems. i.e. my system is fully stable and I can't extract much more out of it without any major update nor do I have any issues such as fans or error codes any time. I think I'll be patient and wait for Elmor's suggested 1007 update.


----------



## 1usmus

*Quick test 1602*



fan works fine , spd reading - fine , stability - fine, temperature same


----------



## T800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> I also didn't had any problems with fans neither with the aio or W_PUMP+ headers. All working fine since I bought this board. Currently using almost all headers in pwm mode without any issue.
> 
> Maybe it's an certain sw causing corruption..?


I have fourteen Noctua NF-F12 fans hooked up to this board and never have had an issue.


----------



## webhito

Thanks for all the replies!

Tried with game mode, no dice, it was on, turning it off did nothing.

Resource monitor shows the spike, but is not telling me what program is using all my cores to 100%.


----------



## Papa Emeritus

@webhito Got the same issue in some games here and there with my 1700. I didn't matter which gpu i was using either, tried with GTX 1070 & Vega 64.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> Now we wait for 1.0.0.7?


yeah, few weeks and we will see first RC version


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papa Emeritus*
> 
> @webhito Got the same issue in some games here and there with my 1700. I didn't matter which gpu i was using either, tried on GTX 1070 & Vega 64.


Thanks for the reply, glad to hear I am not the only one, hopefully it will be fixed soon enough. One thing I have not tried yet is borderless gaming.

Like you I did try 2 different gpu's, an rx 480 and a 1080 instead of my 1080 ti, same thing as you said.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, as expected its not on the Dutch Asus sites yet. Servers are very slow over at Asus..
> 
> Would it be worth flashing? I mean, i recall that The Stilt said that no big things were expected until next agesa?


I guess a user has to determine if this UEFI has fix they need or improves an aspect of usage which relates to firmware.

As 1501 didn't have extra training process I had issues of post at higher RAM speed. So 9920 was best for me.

Currently my 1800X is with AMD for RMA, segmentation fault. I have a 1700 to use with board but not got time to build up rig. So I'm afraid I won't be doing any testing currently on C6H.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I guess a user has to determine if this UEFI has fix they need or improves an aspect of usage which relates to firmware.
> 
> As 1501 didn't have extra training process I had issues of post at higher RAM speed. So 9920 was best for me.
> 
> Currently my 1800X is with AMD for RMA, segmentation fault. I have a 1700 to use with board but not got time to build up rig. So I'm afraid I won't be doing any testing currently on C6H.


Yes i guess so too then. I will flash BIOS later.

You send your chip to AMD? Why not to your retail store? In The Netherlands we have excellent retail stores that whenever something goes south, you get replacement immediately as long as 2 years.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *Quick test 1602*
> 
> 
> 
> fan works fine , spd reading - fine , stability - fine, temperature same


And boot, how PC boots? cool boot? can you insert a boot video?

I ask you it because my PC with 1403 boots well but it has 3 restart and code pause at least 2 minutes with error code 40, after it boots correctly at 3333.

Thanks for you info.


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> You send your chip to AMD? Why not to your retail store? In The Netherlands we have excellent retail stores that whenever something goes south, you get replacement immediately as long as 2 years.


Because shops do not have hand selected chips that do not segfault under heavy load









Mine goes to AMD tomorrow - hope new sample would be in few days


----------



## BoMbY

Any change on the SMU Firmware Version, or Microcode Update Revision, with the new 1602 BIOS?


----------



## hurricane28

Before i flash, are The Stilt memory presets still there? They work best for me.


----------



## Wally West

Does it boot faster?


----------



## Remarc

del


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> And boot, how PC boots? cool boot? can you insert a boot video?
> 
> I ask you it because my PC with 1403 boots well but it has 3 restart and code pause at least 2 minutes with error code 40, after it boots correctly at 3333.
> 
> Thanks for you info.


without cold boot always (starting from 1201 bios)
2-3 sec memory training, 1 sec post and 2.5 sec windows start

CAD_BUS auto auto auto + 20 20 40 60 on 3200 - without coldboot and errors
CAD_BUS auto auto auto + 30 30 40 60 on 3333 - without coldboot and errors
CAD_BUS 20 40 20 + 20 60 40 60 on 3466 - without coldboot and errors

try it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> Does it boot faster?


M2 works same , and speeds same

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Before i flash, are The Stilt memory presets still there? They work best for me.


yeah


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> without cold boot always (starting from 1201 bios)
> 2-3 sec memory training, 1 sec post and 2.5 sec windows start
> 
> CAD_BUS auto auto auto + 20 20 40 60 on 3200 - without coldboot and errors
> CAD_BUS auto auto auto + 30 30 40 60 on 3333 - without coldboot and errors
> CAD_BUS 20 40 20 + 20 60 40 60 on 3466 - without coldboot and errors
> 
> try it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M2 works same , and speeds same
> yeah


Nice, going to flash it now. Hopefully it fixes some issues and boot times are also faster. Will report back later.


----------



## hurricane28

I flashed the new 1602 BIOS and i must say that its better than 9920 i was using previously.

Vcore is more stable and boot times are also a tad faster, i really couldn't care less about boot times but faster is always better.

It also seems more stable but i haven't tried for stability yet.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I flashed the new 1602 BIOS and i must say that its better than 9920 i was using previously.
> 
> Vcore is more stable and boot times are also a tad faster, i really couldn't care less about boot times but faster is always better.
> 
> It also seems more stable but i haven't tried for stability yet.


Your last sentence is a paradox. Also did you try 1501? If so what didn't you like about it that you like in 1602?


----------



## voreo

Wonder if I should flash to 1602 from 1403 or just wait for the one with agesa 1007/9920 improvements to drop


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voreo*
> 
> Wonder if I should flash to 1602 from 1403 or just wait for the one with agesa 1007/9920 improvements to drop


Purely based on what Elmor said, I'd wait until 1007 lands. If you didn't plump for 1501, there seems extremely little reason to jump on 1602.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Your last sentence is a paradox. Also did you try 1501? If so what didn't you like about it that you like in 1602?


Those were my first impressions of the BIOS... Boot times are faster and in Windows it feels more stable at the same settings i was using in 9920 BIOS. I tried 1501 and to be honest i can't remember what problems i had but enough to make me switch back to 9920. If you want to know, its here in the thread.


----------



## voreo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Purely based on what Elmor said, I'd wait until 1007 lands. If you didn't plump for 1501, there seems extremely little reason to jump on 1602.


Alright.
Everything seems to be running well enough anyway for now,








Hopefully the one with what he mentioned buries the cold boot issue for good as well.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 1602*
> 
> *Modify memtest solution
> 
> *http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-1602.zip?_ga=2.138716982.46692956.1505736338-1267272674.1501090080*
> 
> alt link:
> 
> *http://dropmefiles.com/Ln6uX*


THX


----------



## AmxdPt

Well, on 1602 i am still not able to get stable 3466mhz.

Still an issue, but i can live with my stable 3333mhz profile.

What's annoying me is that the sound card issue is still there (Asus Essence STX II's "click" creates a system reboot 20-30% of the times).

This happens both on boot and on windows when switching from headphones to speakers and vice-versa.

The problem seams to disappear if I use lower RAM clock speeds (2966 and bellow). Its a bummer to have to sacrifice performance in order to use one of the best internal sound cards in the market.

I know pci express is a standard and Asus here is just implementing it in its Crosshair VI Hero motherboard but its still an Asus sound card on an Asus motherboard.

@elmor
@[email protected]

Is there anything I can do in order to help with this issue specifically?

Thanks


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any sort of fan software installed plus it also messes up in bios sometimes returning a strange error when I try to change the values. The only way to get around that error is to run the qfan in the bios then change the values it comes up with.
> 
> My AIO never had an issue connecting the pump to the header. I used the AIO fan control since the fans acted strange through bios. That was on an H110i GT.
> 
> My EK pump seems to be working fine connected to the W_Pump header, however, it once went to max and didn't correct itself until I rebooted.
> 
> I reset everything this morning for all fans with PWM setting in bios and they haven't glitched yet today, however, they are still exceeding their max setting and going all the way to 100% when the cpu is being heavily stressed(Y-Cruncher for example). Two of them are 2200rpm fans which I don't ever want running at 2200 so that's a bit annoying.
> 
> I've seen multiple people post about fan issue in the past week in this thread so it's not some sort of anomaly only I'm experiencing. There are also numbers videos posted online with others have random fan stop/max issues. Most likely my solution will be to purchase something that can use software/hardware to control my fans like an Aquaero.
> 
> It's great that several of you aren't having issues, it might help to know what bios you're running, what brand of fans, and the process you used to initially set them in bios
> 
> 
> .


I understand your frustration. Yes, i saw some posts people having similar issues but again i have zero issues with fans on all tested bios.








Currently using 1501 and fans are on a simple setup by PWM in Qfan. On this system im using no big branded fans. Bought from Amazon. Just because of the led rings/price and good reviews. They are running fantastic







Before these i used Noctua Fans.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Thanks for all the replies!
> 
> Tried with game mode, no dice, it was on, turning it off did nothing.
> 
> Resource monitor shows the spike, but is not telling me what program is using all my cores to 100%.


Change the priority of Fallout 4 to "Low" and make sure that Firefox is not running in the background.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> Well, on 1602 i am still not able to get stable 3466mhz.
> 
> Still an issue, but i can live with my stable 3333mhz profile.
> 
> What's annoying me is that the sound card issue is still there (Asus Essence STX II's "click" creates a system reboot 20-30% of the times).
> 
> This happens both on boot and on windows when switching from headphones to speakers and vice-versa.
> 
> The problem seams to disappear if I use lower RAM clock speeds (2966 and bellow). Its a bummer to have to sacrifice performance in order to use one of the best internal sound cards in the market.
> 
> I know pci express is a standard and Asus here is just implementing it in its Crosshair VI Hero motherboard but its still an Asus sound card on an Asus motherboard.
> 
> @elmor
> @[email protected]
> 
> Is there anything I can do in order to help with this issue specifically?
> 
> Thanks


I know this isn't a solution for your issue, but I wanted to to point out that the Sabre 9023 built into your C6H is a pretty nice little DAC for an integrated solution. Maybe use it temporarily until you can find a fix for the STX issue? I've been very happy with my onboard audio on the C6H.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

1602 P-states don't work
stuck on 2800MHz should be ~4GHz
P-1 to P-3
4GHz, 2700 and 1550

Some solutions?

UPD.
Back to Old Good 1403








Next try: Nov/December or when my RAM will get suport









UPD.
No luck with RAM OC also, can't get my Default 3200MHz CL16-16-16-16


----------



## AmxdPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> I know this isn't a solution for your issue, but I wanted to to point out that the Sabre 9023 built into your C6H is a pretty nice little DAC for an integrated solution. Maybe use it temporarily until you can find a fix for the STX issue? I've been very happy with my onboard audio on the C6H.


Trust me, I have thought of doing that.

But instead I want to help.

Even on the ROG forum for the Essence STX II people are complaining about the same thing and Asus administrators go in and say:

"Update your bios to it's latest revision and use default settings"

I buy Asus products for their quality. I buy Asus products for their reliability.

I was using Asus before I changed my platform for ryzen. When moving from Intel to AMD I, yet again, chose Asus.

And it's a bummer not to be able to use a piece of extraordinary and expensive hardware because of an issue that I don't even know if it's being addressed.

It might not even be Asus fault, I just wanna know if there's a workaround, a temporary fix, anything. And if there isn't one yet I wish I could know if its even fixable or even what I can do to help.

Sorry for the rant but I'm kinda upset about this


----------



## blindrezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> Unstable RAM clock? I am running 3333 with 1500% + stability tested.
> 
> Users should not have to choose between performance and quality hardware...
> 
> If this is an issue (wich it is) it should be addressed and fixed


Yeah... funny story. It hadn't crashed for ages... Today, after I got home, I tried to launch a game. It clicked, then rebooted.









Maybe it's not the RAM speed? I dunno... but it's definitely been behaving better since I lowered the RAM speed.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> Trust me, I have thought of doing that.
> 
> But instead I want to help.
> 
> Even on the ROG forum for the Essence STX II people are complaining about the same thing and Asus administrators go in and say:
> 
> "Update your bios to it's latest revision and use default settings"
> 
> I buy Asus products for their quality. I buy Asus products for their reliability.
> 
> I was using Asus before I changed my platform for ryzen. When moving from Intel to AMD I, yet again, chose Asus.
> 
> And it's a bummer not to be able to use a piece of extraordinary and expensive hardware because of an issue that I don't even know if it's being addressed.
> 
> It might not even be Asus fault, I just wanna know if there's a workaround, a temporary fix, anything. And if there isn't one yet I wish I could know if its even fixable or even what I can do to help.
> 
> Sorry for the rant but I'm kinda upset about this


Have you tried Unixonar drivers? If you haven't, these are proper Xonar drivers all around that fix many things wrong with stock Xonar drivers. Now, there's also the speaker compensation tweak that clears up some behind the scenes things that don't happen in other platforms...

I have a Xonar DX and have been using these since day one, never had an issue. The STX II is a relatively new card though, could be needing more driver work or something.


----------



## spacemonkey99

*Q*Just a thought, if you have an another pcix slot available maybe just swap sound card to alternate slot


----------



## spacemonkey99

well that's funny, just upgraded to 1501 yesterday!


----------



## DiesIrae

Need some help, please, to stabilize my RAM OC:

1800X 4GHz and running UEFI 9920.

I had G.Skill TZ 3600 CL16 as a loaner from a friend. I used 3466 with tight timings (see the image), no errors in Memtest, rock solid, all was ok with: 1.15v SOC, 1.43v VDIMM, 53.6 Ohm ProcODT, 1.43v DRAM boot voltage, BGS and GDM disabled.

I had to give the guy his RAM back and someone made me an excellent offer for 16GB of Teamgroup Xtreem 3600 18-20-20-20. So I said it's B-die, lower quality, but knowing B-die it'll still be great. So I got it and slapped it in, memory training worked on the first try, booted to Windows and ran Memtest. Errors in the first few seconds...

So I upped the DRAM voltage until I reached 1.5v, with no sizeable uplift in stability. Then I lowered to 3333MHz, same timings. Some Memtest instances are error free, some have 2-3 errors, but the third instance has like 30 errors in 5 minutes.

What can I do to stabilize this. I am willing to drop latencies but only by a bit... What's the timings that affect stability the most, outside primary timings? Any other settings (not timings) I can try to adjust and stabilize this?

Any input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Elmy

delete


----------



## Elmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> Well, on 1602 i am still not able to get stable 3466mhz.
> 
> Still an issue, but i can live with my stable 3333mhz profile.
> 
> What's annoying me is that the sound card issue is still there (Asus Essence STX II's "click" creates a system reboot 20-30% of the times).
> 
> This happens both on boot and on windows when switching from headphones to speakers and vice-versa.
> 
> The problem seams to disappear if I use lower RAM clock speeds (2966 and bellow). Its a bummer to have to sacrifice performance in order to use one of the best internal sound cards in the market.
> 
> I know pci express is a standard and Asus here is just implementing it in its Crosshair VI Hero motherboard but its still an Asus sound card on an Asus motherboard.
> 
> @elmor
> @[email protected]
> 
> Is there anything I can do in order to help with this issue specifically?
> 
> Thanks


I got the same issue with exact same sound card. I think its the power supply that is switching on the Asus Essence II sound card and maybe throwing the motherboard into some kind of overcurrent protection mode when it sees the spike on PCI. I am probably wrong though.

Would be nice if Asus could address this and find out whats going on.


----------



## AmxdPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr. Vodka*
> 
> Have you tried Unixonar drivers? If you haven't, these are proper Xonar drivers all around that fix many things wrong with stock Xonar drivers. Now, there's also the speaker compensation tweak that clears up some behind the scenes things that don't happen in other platforms...
> 
> I have a Xonar DX and have been using these since day one, never had an issue. The STX II is a relatively new card though, could be needing more driver work or something.


Yes, I have tried the Unixonar's driver. And let me tell you, if it was a driver issue, it would be present in both Asus's and Unixonar's. You know why? If I try to install either, the moment it detects the sound card and it "clicks" the system reboots instantly.

In order to install the drivers and to be able to use it without this issue it feels like I need to use the bios default settings wich makes no sense to me.

This has to be more hardware related other than software.

Something to do with PCI express and what controls it, perhaps even a platform issue that could be addressed with an agesa revision.

And if at the end of the day it turns out to be a driver issue perhaps we could see a driver update from Asus and their team.


----------



## Firefreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> Yes, I have tried the Unixonar's driver. And let me tell you, if it was a driver issue, it would be present in both Asus's and Unixonar's. You know why? If I try to install either, the moment it detects the sound card and it "clicks" the system reboots instantly.
> 
> In order to install the drivers and to be able to use it without this issue it feels like I need to use the bios default settings wich makes no sense to me.
> 
> This has to be more hardware related other than software.
> 
> Something to do with PCI express and what controls it, perhaps even a platform issue that could be addressed with an agesa revision.
> 
> And if at the end of the day it turns out to be a driver issue perhaps we could see a driver update from Asus and their team.


I have the STX I and it works just fine. I have the Cooler Master V1000 PSU. Maybe the 5v line on you PSU is weak? Just a thought.


----------



## hurricane28

After some testing i discovered that i still have massive Vdroop.. When i set 1.375 Vcore in BIOS in manual mode, i get 1.319 Vcore in Windows under load.. LLC 4 works quite nice and i get only 0.020 drop instead of 0.050. My system is stable but when i set higher LLC it feels snappier in Windows. I don't think its a good idea to run LLC 4 24/7 but i also think that this board has very good vrm's which can handle the voltage spikes very well at higher LLC levels.

Do more people have this ridiculous Vdroop at LLC 2?


----------



## sonicdacrack

HEy guys, still trying to get my Gskill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ Memory D4 3200 32GB C14 TridZ K2 2x 16GB, 1,35V, TridentZ to run on 3200mhz without any luck...

I have tried plenty settings but after a while the system would crash :-(
Are there any 3200 32gig what run straight out of the box?

Or should i just wait and hope for a Bios update?

I am still in the 30day return time period at Amazon...


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonicdacrack*
> 
> HEy guys, still trying to get my Gskill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ Memory D4 3200 32GB C14 TridZ K2 2x 16GB, 1,35V, TridentZ to run on 3200mhz without any luck...
> 
> I have tried plenty settings but after a while the system would crash :-(
> Are there any 3200 32gig what run straight out of the box?
> 
> Or should i just wait and hope for a Bios update?
> 
> I am still in the 30day return time period at Amazon...


1602 bios 3333 stable and 1501 bios 3333 stable http://dropmefiles.com/DnTO1


----------



## sonicdacrack

This is the bios file i just have to use?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> 1602 bios 3333 stable and 1501 bios 3333 stable http://dropmefiles.com/DnTO1


----------



## JackHarry

Hey guys,

I'm sorry but I'm really lost, I have to put 32gb RAM for my editing system (1700X & ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO) and would like to run them @ 3300Mhz,
Can someone advice me of certain kits?

Thanks


----------



## skysaberxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Nice glad to see you finally got it working.


I know it's very late, but Thanks a lot.


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackHarry*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm sorry but I'm really lost, I have to put 32gb RAM for my editing system (1700X & ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO) and would like to run them @ 3300Mhz,
> Can someone advice me of certain kits?
> 
> Thanks


You mean 3200 or 3333?
I have 32GB in form of 2 sets of trident Z [email protected] kits F4-3200C14D-16GTZ (4 sticks total).
Works fine up to 3466.


----------



## MynRich

Testing out my old 1501 BIOS overclock on 1602 BIOS. No real improvement as far as new/higher OC's. That is to say, I haven't gotten 3466 c14 or anything with 3600 stable at 4GHz CPU clock. Probably could with a lower multiplier.. but 4GHz CPU 1.3875v + 3333MHz 14-14-14-14-30-52-290-1T 1.37v is a pretty decent OC for a 1700 I think... will update once this does/doesn't prove valid.


----------



## Randa71

Hi all. A question: i have flashed 1602 with bios flashback......but CPU microcode didn't change...800....1126 not 1129 (that should be microcode for 1.0.0.6b)... Elmor said that bios 1602 is updated with AGESA 1006b. why microcode didn't change?

And in the official support page:

Version *1602*
2017/09/185.7 MBytes
CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS *1601*
Modify memtest solution

Not very serious...


----------



## AmxdPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firefreak*
> 
> I have the STX I and it works just fine. I have the Cooler Master V1000 PSU. Maybe the 5v line on you PSU is weak? Just a thought.


I have the Corsair AX1200i, and I have personally tested with the AX760i. The problem is still there, it has nothing to do with the power supply.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacemonkey99*
> 
> *Q*Just a thought, if you have an another pcix slot available maybe just swap sound card to alternate slot


I have tried that and the problem is still there.

And even if it worked i have no space...


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randa71*
> 
> Elmor said that bios 1602 is updated with AGESA 1006b. why microcode didn't change?.


AGESA, Microcode Update Revision, SMU Firmware, etc. are all separate modules, which can usually be chosen by whoever is building the BIOS. Regarding the Microcode: Every OS can also load a newer Microcode revision, if they want/need.


----------



## cbjaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiesIrae*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need some help, please, to stabilize my RAM OC:
> 
> 1800X 4GHz and running UEFI 9920.
> 
> I had G.Skill TZ 3600 CL16 as a loaner from a friend. I used 3466 with tight timings (see the image), no errors in Memtest, rock solid, all was ok with: 1.15v SOC, 1.43v VDIMM, 53.6 Ohm ProcODT, 1.43v DRAM boot voltage, BGS and GDM disabled.
> 
> I had to give the guy his RAM back and someone made me an excellent offer for 16GB of Teamgroup Xtreem 3600 18-20-20-20. So I said it's B-die, lower quality, but knowing B-die it'll still be great. So I got it and slapped it in, memory training worked on the first try, booted to Windows and ran Memtest. Errors in the first few seconds...
> 
> So I upped the DRAM voltage until I reached 1.5v, with no sizeable uplift in stability. Then I lowered to 3333MHz, same timings. Some Memtest instances are error free, some have 2-3 errors, but the third instance has like 30 errors in 5 minutes.
> 
> What can I do to stabilize this. I am willing to drop latencies but only by a bit... What's the timings that affect stability the most, outside primary timings? Any other settings (not timings) I can try to adjust and stabilize this?
> 
> Any input is greatly appreciated!


A lot of your timings seem to be set pretty tight... Why don't you try the following changes:
tRC 48
tRRDS 6
tRRDL 9
tFAW 36
tWRTL 12
tRFC 312 (180ns)
tWRRD 3
tWRWR SD 7
tWRWRDD 7
tRDRD SD 5
tRDRDDD 5
tCKE 6

see if that helps.


----------



## sonicdacrack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> 1602 bios 3333 stable and 1501 bios 3333 stable http://dropmefiles.com/DnTO1


These are the Bios updates correct? Are they just configured for the RAM or is the CPU OC`d too


----------



## DiesIrae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiesIrae*
> 
> 
> Need some help, please, to stabilize my RAM OC:
> 
> 1800X 4GHz and running UEFI 9920.
> 
> I had G.Skill TZ 3600 CL16 as a loaner from a friend. I used 3466 with tight timings (see the image), no errors in Memtest, rock solid, all was ok with: 1.15v SOC, 1.43v VDIMM, 53.6 Ohm ProcODT, 1.43v DRAM boot voltage, BGS and GDM disabled.
> 
> I had to give the guy his RAM back and someone made me an excellent offer for 16GB of Teamgroup Xtreem 3600 18-20-20-20. So I said it's B-die, lower quality, but knowing B-die it'll still be great. So I got it and slapped it in, memory training worked on the first try, booted to Windows and ran Memtest. Errors in the first few seconds...
> 
> So I upped the DRAM voltage until I reached 1.5v, with no sizeable uplift in stability. Then I lowered to 3333MHz, same timings. Some Memtest instances are error free, some have 2-3 errors, but the third instance has like 30 errors in 5 minutes.
> 
> What can I do to stabilize this. I am willing to drop latencies but only by a bit... What's the timings that affect stability the most, outside primary timings? Any other settings (not timings) I can try to adjust and stabilize this?
> 
> Any input is greatly appreciated!


Bump for this - need some input, please.


----------



## DiesIrae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbjaust*
> 
> A lot of your timings seem to be set pretty tight... Why don't you try the following changes:
> tRC 48
> tRRDS 6
> tRRDL 9
> tFAW 36
> tWRTL 12
> tRFC 312 (180ns)
> tWRRD 3
> tWRWR SD 7
> tWRWRDD 7
> tRDRD SD 5
> tRDRDDD 5
> tCKE 6
> 
> see if that helps.


Thanks! Are those The Stilt's fast 3333MHz timings? Looks like it. If so, I have already tried them and I still get some errors... EDIT: on 3333 nonetheless...

Any voltage settings besides obvious VDRAM and SoC that can have an impact on stability?


----------



## gupsterg

You may need a bump of VCORE. Also try ProcODT 60, CAD Bus 30 30 30 30. I found on later UEFI lowering VDDP helped also.


----------



## cbjaust

@DiesIrae
I don't recall what voltages I was running. CPUz gives an indication for vCore though. My ProcODT is 60 Ohms and I leave all the CAD bus stuff on auto. CLDO_VDDP might have been set to 855 in the AMD CBS section of the Advanced menu...


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiesIrae*
> 
> 
> Need some help, please, to stabilize my RAM OC:
> 
> 1800X 4GHz and running UEFI 9920.
> 
> I had G.Skill TZ 3600 CL16 as a loaner from a friend. I used 3466 with tight timings (see the image), no errors in Memtest, rock solid, all was ok with: 1.15v SOC, 1.43v VDIMM, 53.6 Ohm ProcODT, 1.43v DRAM boot voltage, BGS and GDM disabled.
> 
> I had to give the guy his RAM back and someone made me an excellent offer for 16GB of Teamgroup Xtreem 3600 18-20-20-20. So I said it's B-die, lower quality, but knowing B-die it'll still be great. So I got it and slapped it in, memory training worked on the first try, booted to Windows and ran Memtest. Errors in the first few seconds...
> 
> So I upped the DRAM voltage until I reached 1.5v, with no sizeable uplift in stability. Then I lowered to 3333MHz, same timings. Some Memtest instances are error free, some have 2-3 errors, but the third instance has like 30 errors in 5 minutes.
> 
> What can I do to stabilize this. I am willing to drop latencies but only by a bit... What's the timings that affect stability the most, outside primary timings? Any other settings (not timings) I can try to adjust and stabilize this?
> 
> Any input is greatly appreciated!


I think ProcODT should be 60 Ohm for 2*8 GB Samsung B die memory.


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbjaust*
> 
> A lot of your timings seem to be set pretty tight... Why don't you try the following changes:
> tRC 48
> tRRDS 6
> tRRDL 9
> tFAW 36
> tWRTL 12
> tRFC 312 (180ns)
> tWRRD 3
> tWRWR SD 7
> tWRWRDD 7
> tRDRD SD 5
> tRDRDDD 5
> tCKE 6
> 
> see if that helps.


That is quite fast







But it's better to leave everything auto except main CAS latencies. He need to stabilize the memory for 3466 or lower first.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MynRich*
> 
> Testing out my old 1501 BIOS overclock on 1602 BIOS. No real improvement as far as new/higher OC's. That is to say, I haven't gotten 3466 c14 or anything with 3600 stable at 4GHz CPU clock. Probably could with a lower multiplier.. but 4GHz CPU 1.3875v + 3333MHz 14-14-14-14-30-52-290-1T 1.37v is a pretty decent OC for a 1700 I think... will update once this does/doesn't prove valid.


Descent its ny dream mate. To have 3950 on 1700x im pumping 1.43 4ghz even at 1.46 is no go...

@elmor flashed 1602 looks goid fan controll still messed up. I git them set up at 20% pwm mode and its all nice till system starts booting up and they go 100% instant and constant :/

Only workaround i found is set pwm set 20% same reboot. Change from pwm to dc save and boots up with 20% on fans forever. Thing is in dc mode lowest one can go is 60% not a clue why??


----------



## DaOptika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> After some testing i discovered that i still have massive Vdroop.. When i set 1.375 Vcore in BIOS in manual mode, i get 1.319 Vcore in Windows under load.. LLC 4 works quite nice and i get only 0.020 drop instead of 0.050. My system is stable but when i set higher LLC it feels snappier in Windows. I don't think its a good idea to run LLC 4 24/7 but i also think that this board has very good vrm's which can handle the voltage spikes very well at higher LLC levels.
> 
> Do more people have this ridiculous Vdroop at LLC 2?


Be careful here: as the internal reference drops as well, the measured value is lower than the real voltage. If you measure Vcore at the testing pads, you see that for LLC1-2 you have almost zero drop, even though the internal voltage measurement shows a drop. For LLC4, Vcore at testpins will go much higher than intended.

So don't rely on the internally measured voltage under load!


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Change the priority of Fallout 4 to "Low" and make sure that Firefox is not running in the background.


Nope, no dice, while I can say it did take a very long time to get the usual spike, it eventually got there.


----------



## SteelBox

Does anyone here with CH6 have this memory CMK16GX4M2B3200C16?

At what speed can you run it?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> Does anyone here with CH6 have this memory CMK16GX4M2B3200C16?
> 
> At what speed can you run it?


Post 1 has a small database of RAM speeds for users and their kits. It's a little outdated, but it will give you an idea.


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> Does anyone here with CH6 have this memory CMK16GX4M2B3200C16?
> 
> At what speed can you run it?


Yep, mine are M-die version 5.39 running 3200mhz stable on bios 1502.

Everything Auto except below;

Timings: 16,18,18,18,54,75

Can't remember what memory strap I'm using right now as don't have PC with me think its DOCP 5. BLCK is 104.800 and multiplier 37.5 = 3930Mhz

Slightly relaxed timings from stock (16,18,18,18,36) to get them stable nothing significant though. Get around 49000mbs on AIDA memory read,write bench.

Dram volts 1.44v
SOC 1.2
Boot Vdram volts 1.45v

Been running that speed for sometime without issues. Has cold boot problem though (boots on 3rd attempt) and haven't tried bios 1602 to see if problem is still present.

I've tried higher speeds without success but haven't really played around much with other settings mentioned in this forum as there M-die so happy to get to rated speed.

Going to play around with 1602 on weekend when I get time so if I find anything significant I'll report back, likewise please POST back if you find some nice timings or other bios settings with significant gain.

Cheers


----------



## JackHarry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> You mean 3200 or 3333?
> I have 32GB in form of 2 sets of trident Z [email protected] kits F4-3200C14D-16GTZ (4 sticks total).
> Works fine up to 3466.


Thank you! I have found a similar kit available here in Oz, but it has an R at the end of it so it's F4-3200C14D-16GTZR.
I don't know what the last letter is for but does it matter or would I get the same results?
I was actually hoping to have 2*16 kit so I can have room to expand to 64GB in the future when we do some serious 4K or 8K editing. Any 2*16 kits? Hopefully with LED


----------



## R71800XSS

del *.*


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> Does anyone here with CH6 have this memory CMK16GX4M2B3200C16?
> 
> At what speed can you run it?


Set 2800 for RAM and OC it by FSB (i have my 3200 like 2940MHz at CL14-15-15-15-34-50 1T)

Training at >2800 always Fail on my Sticks (We need AGESA with better RAM Timings recognition)


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackHarry*
> 
> Thank you! I have found a similar kit available here in Oz, but it has an R at the end of it so it's F4-3200C14D-16GTZR.
> I don't know what the last letter is for but does it matter or would I get the same results?
> I was actually hoping to have 2*16 kit so I can have room to expand to 64GB in the future when we do some serious 4K or 8K editing. Any 2*16 kits? Hopefully with LED


R is from RGB LED, https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gtzr
but leds in memory can give problems with memory kits and spoil them (you can see very much post about it in this thread).
For dual ranks is more dificult hit higher speeds. 2x8 more easy that 2x16 Gb.
Perhaps best these kits for future: https://www.gskill.com/en/finder?cat=31&prop_3=3466MHz&prop_4=0&series=2482&prop_14=DDR4&prop_2=32GB+%2816GBx2%29


----------



## voreo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> Does anyone here with CH6 have this memory CMK16GX4M2B3200C16?
> 
> At what speed can you run it?


I have mine at 3200

16-19-19-19-36-55 1T (Geardown Enabled) 1.35v, essentially one of the profiles but set manually rather than using the docp

To lazy to keep messing with timings.


----------



## 0OJR

This is all well and good but...

WHERE ARE THE BIOSES FOR THE CROSSHAIR VI EXTREME???

Really pissed off at the lack of attention on a top tier board. *** is going on guys?


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0OJR*
> 
> This is all well and good but...
> 
> WHERE ARE THE BIOSES FOR THE CROSSHAIR VI EXTREME???
> 
> Really pissed off at the lack of attention on a top tier board. *** is going on guys?


They dont care about AMD, they are probably working on Z370 right now.


----------



## 0OJR

Maybe I should just grab a Gigabyte board. They don't seem to **** on their customers like Asus do.


----------



## JackHarry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> R is from RGB LED, https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gtzr
> but leds in memory can give problems with memory kits and spoil them (you can see very much post about it in this thread).
> For dual ranks is more dificult hit higher speeds. 2x8 more easy that 2x16 Gb.
> Perhaps best these kits for future: https://www.gskill.com/en/finder?cat=31&prop_3=3466MHz&prop_4=0&series=2482&prop_14=DDR4&prop_2=32GB+%2816GBx2%29


But it seems these issues with RGB ram is fixed now with new updates? And as long as I'm not runnings SPD reading apps like CPU-Z etc with RGB control apps?


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0OJR*
> 
> This is all well and good but...
> 
> WHERE ARE THE BIOSES FOR THE CROSSHAIR VI EXTREME???
> 
> Really pissed off at the lack of attention on a top tier board. *** is going on guys?


Maybe they didn't actually expect anyone to buy an overpriced C6H with gimmick features.


----------



## 0OJR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> Maybe they didn't actually expect anyone to buy an overpriced C6H with gimmick features.


Unfortunately a moron such as myself did. And now I am stuck with no support.


----------



## Canth1972

@SteelBox

I have this memory (Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16) and can run it @ DOCP 3200 MHz. Nothing more, but it is quite stable at this frequency. With the right number of memory training tries (set to 4 now) this speed also functions during a cold boot. Processor is a 1700 @ 3.9 GHz (and 1.385V).
Memory voltage was not touched (DOCP 3200 sets the voltage to 1.35V automatically)


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canth1972*
> 
> @SteelBox
> 
> I have this memory (Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16) and can run it @ DOCP 3200 MHz. Nothing more, but it is quite stable at this frequency. With the right number of memory training tries (set to 4 now) this speed also functions during a cold boot. Processor is a 1700 @ 3.9 GHz (and 1.385V).
> Memory voltage was not touched (DOCP 3200 sets the voltage to 1.35V automatically)


Thanks, What bios are u running?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonicdacrack*
> 
> These are the Bios updates correct? Are they just configured for the RAM or is the CPU OC`d too


This is my current setting. Overclocking the CPU 3.8 in it. You can change the overclocking CPU or use my


----------



## sonicdacrack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> This is my current setting. Overclocking the CPU 3.8 in it. You can change the overclocking CPU or use my


Tried it last night with massive crashes, perhaps he didnt like the CPU OC... Will try it again without CPU beeing OC`d


----------



## tivook

Has anyone had any luck OC'ing 2666 spec memory to 3200 or more?

I wasn't looking ahead when I ordered my system with a pair of Kingston Hyper X 2666 mhz ( HX426C16FB2K2/16 ) so I'm kinda regretful now.

I did a quick test at 3200 but no dice so I just wanted to check if it's even possible.


----------



## Laur3nTyu

Question: Can i P-State OC and play with the BLCK in the same time?

For now I'm running my 1600x @ 3.9ghz 1.32v and my ram @ 2933 16-16-16-38.

Haven't played much with 4.0ghz from p-state OC but I'd like to keep it like this and modify the BLCK to reach 4.0 ghz. I suppose I will have to run the RAM lower as well?

Any tips for my case?


----------



## Karagra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0OJR*
> 
> Unfortunately a moron such as myself did. And now I am stuck with no support.


Go look at the other motherboards forums here they seem to be less active than ours and the boards themselves seem to be performing overall worse. If you know what you are doing in the bios or even read half the posts here you should be able to obtain a stable overclock. I myself run a 1700 @ 3.9ghz 1.375v and 3466mhz memory @ 14-14-14-14-28-1T 1.4v


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonicdacrack*
> 
> Tried it last night with massive crashes, perhaps he didnt like the CPU OC... Will try it again without CPU beeing OC`d


perhaps the temper of the processors is always different



what is your memory?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> Go look at the other motherboards forums here they seem to be less active than ours and the boards themselves seem to be performing overall worse. If you know what you are doing in the bios or even read half the posts here you should be able to obtain a stable overclock. I myself run a 1700 @ 3.9ghz 1.375v and 3466mhz memory @ 14-14-14-14-28-1T 1.4v


Ye go cry somewhere else than You come back after You see how bad others are...

On topic small screenshot from me and off to woek


----------



## sonicdacrack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> perhaps the temper of the processors is always different
> 
> 
> 
> what is your memory?


32GB 2x16
Gskill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ Memory D4 3200 32GB C14 TridZ K2 2x 16GB, 1,35V, TridentZ


----------



## Widde

Am I supposed to use 1501 or 9920 when flashing?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonicdacrack*
> 
> 32GB 2x16
> Gskill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ Memory D4 3200 32GB C14 TridZ K2 2x 16GB, 1,35V, TridentZ


I have a worse memory...your memory must works better


----------



## sonicdacrack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I have a worse memory...your memory must works better


Can you send me the 1602 configuration without the OC`d CPU?


----------



## 0OJR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> Go look at the other motherboards forums here they seem to be less active than ours and the boards themselves seem to be performing overall worse. If you know what you are doing in the bios or even read half the posts here you should be able to obtain a stable overclock. I myself run a 1700 @ 3.9ghz 1.375v and 3466mhz memory @ 14-14-14-14-28-1T 1.4v


Dude, we are talking about a Crosshair VI *Extreme*. Pay attention.


----------



## GraveNoX

It seems Fan Xpert 4 is fixed now with 1602, it still works to control fans after 24 hours.

I don't know which is the corrent voltage of the vcore, the voltages from 1403 or the voltage from 1501/1602.
On 1403, I had set 1.3875, the bios read 1.395 and sometimes 1.417
On 1501/1602, I had set 1.41875, the bios read 1.417 so now I need 1.418 set in bios, the voltage drops to 1.381 to be stable instead of 1.362 (under AMD Ryzen-hwinfo) on 9920/1403.

I also see values of vcore on hwinfo I never seen before like: 1.400, 1.406, 1.412 (under AMD Ryzen-hwinfo)


----------



## AmxdPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveNoX*
> 
> It seems Fan Xpert 4 is fixed now with 1602, it still works to control fans after 24 hours.
> 
> I don't know which is the corrent voltage of the vcore, the voltages from 1403 or the voltage from 1501/1602.
> On 1403, I had set 1.3875, the bios read 1.395 and sometimes 1.417
> On 1501/1602, I had set 1.41875, the bios read 1.417 so now I need 1.418 set in bios, the voltage drops to 1.381 to be stable instead of 1.362 (under AMD Ryzen-hwinfo) on 9920/1403.
> 
> I also see values of vcore on hwinfo I never seen before like: 1.400, 1.406, 1.412 (under AMD Ryzen-hwinfo)


I never really understood why voltage reading in the bios is always lower than what you input.

@elmor
@[email protected]

is there a reason for this?

thanks


----------



## Moutsatsos

Transitioning from 9920 to 1602 cpu (1700 3.9) and ram (Corsair RGB 3466) overclocking works great.Got cold boot issues with ram but easily fixed with CLDO_VDDP adjustment.
When fans (Coolermaster) are manually configured they still max out once i reach the upper temp limit,for example i got cpu fan to work at 95% 60°C.When cpu temp reaches 60°C the fan runs at max rpm and sometimes stays there no matter the cpu temp.Resolved that by using standard setting in bios presets,give it a try and tell me if it worked.
Another problem i had was that every now and then my mobo rgb lighting upon entering windows was resetting to default red colors.Played around a bit with it,updated firmware nothing fixed it.
Finally i set all color illumination as Single Color instead of By Areas and it seems to be fixed now.


----------



## lordzed83

I just love how AMD sent out new 1.0.0.6 code out to MB manufacturers without NO EXPLANATION of what new unlocked options do AT ALL. So when we asked Elmor what this or that new option does. and how does it affect stability does H'e said noone knows and we gotta basically search around and test em ourselves. As thats what they are doing atm at Asus.


----------



## AmxdPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I just love how AMD sent out new 1.0.0.6 code out to MB manufacturers without NO EXPLANATION of what new unlocked options do AT ALL. So when we asked Elmor what this or that new option does. and how does it affect stability does H'e said noone knows and we gotta basically search around and test em ourselves. As thats what they are doing atm at Asus.


Once again +1.

AMD is using manufacturers and consumers to beta test the platform









We picked Asus, so we need to work with Asus so they can work with AMD to perfect (or at least improve) the platform.

That can't happen if we don't help









Ofc many are tired because they are waiting since march for a stable platform and that is somewhat acceptable.

But one thing, and here I have to agree with you, is that people are not giving enough credit to Asus for the outstanding work they've pulling off.

But on the other hand I understand the consumers frustration even if it's not Asus fault directly.

For instance, I'm kinda sad that I can't use my Essence STX II correctly on this motherboard... But i already gave Asus on the ROG forum and in here all the data I have in order to help them fix this specific issue.


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moutsatsos*
> 
> Transitioning from 9920 to 1602 cpu (1700 3.9) and ram (Corsair RGB 3466) overclocking works great.Got cold boot issues with ram but easily fixed with CLDO_VDDP adjustment.
> When fans (Coolermaster) are manually configured they still max out once i reach the upper temp limit,for example i got cpu fan to work at 95% 60°C.When cpu temp reaches 60°C the fan runs at max rpm and sometimes stays there no matter the cpu temp.Resolved that by using standard setting in bios presets,give it a try and tell me if it worked.
> Another problem i had was that every now and then my mobo rgb lighting upon entering windows was resetting to default red colors.Played around a bit with it,updated firmware nothing fixed it.
> Finally i set all color illumination as Single Color instead of By Areas and it seems to be fixed now.


And what did you end up with for CLDO_VDDP?

Inquiring minds need to know...


----------



## lordzed83

Well found way to set fans on 20%. Set all auto and use fan auto tune in bios. Now all my fans are back on 20% speed like on 1501 hehe


----------



## Timur Born

Like I wrote before, you need to use the "Optimize" (aka calibration) feature in BIOS before it allows you to set fans to low rpm. I don't like that, but it works (5-10% lowest PWM value for my AIO fans is correct and works properly). Sometimes you need to run it more than once for it to catch all fans' correct lowest value.


----------



## Ryoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plissken*
> 
> I've read somewhere that if you want to use the on-board ESS DAC and the opamp you have to connect the speakers or heaphones in the front panel audio (HD Audio case cable connected to the motherboard) and NOT in the rear audio ports of the motherboard. Otherwise doing so you will only use the S1220 codec. Is it true?


So the integrated ESS9023P DAC is for front panel output only? any way to use it with rear audio port?


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*


I thought you bought the Vega?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0OJR*
> 
> No I am not. This is the Crosshair VI thread. Not the Crosshair VI hero only. Can you read?
> 
> Also I tried to delete my previous post. Where is the delete option?


Tbf, you are in the wrong thread but it's understandable how you drew that conclusion and having not followed the thread from the beginning you may not be aware that this is just a C6H thread, albeit not in the name. The thread you are after is:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1636566/asus-rog-zenith-extreme-x399-threadripper-overclocking-support/0_100#post_26290421


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Tbf, you are in the wrong thread but it's understandable how you drew that conclusion and having not followed the thread from the beginning you may not be aware that this is just a C6H thread, albeit not in the name. The thread you are after is:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1636566/asus-rog-zenith-extreme-x399-threadripper-overclocking-support/0_100#post_26290421


You linked the Zenith Extreme thread for a different platform. He's talking about the Crosshair VI Extreme.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Tbf, you are in the wrong thread but it's understandable how you drew that conclusion and having not followed the thread from the beginning you may not be aware that this is just a C6H thread, albeit not in the name. The thread you are after is:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1636566/asus-rog-zenith-extreme-x399-threadripper-overclocking-support/0_100#post_26290421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You linked the Zenith Extreme thread for a different platform. He's talking about the Crosshair VI Extreme.
Click to expand...


















What a plonker!!


----------



## WarpenN1

Does anybody know what streaming stores functionality do?


----------



## 0OJR

lordzed83

It's not AMD. The exact issue I am facing has been patched on the Crosshair VI Hero. The Extreme has had no BIOS updates in almost 3 months! Please don't comment on things you have no idea about.

I have also owned the Crosshair VI Hero so I have been following this thread for a long time. Elmor himself said that we can talk about the Extreme as well in this thread.

Sorry if I come across a little rude, will try to tone it down, but the treatment I am getting from Asus support is disgusting.


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Does anybody know what streaming stores functionality do?


Is this something from BIOS settings?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Does anybody know what streaming stores functionality do?


Streaming Store is a set of instructions. You can enable it if you want, it will do no harm if it's enabled while no software is using this future.

More about it here: Link

And here: Link (page 40-41)


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> *@sonicdacrack*
> 
> 32GB 2x16
> Gskill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ Memory D4 3200 32GB C14 TridZ K2 2x 16GB, 1,35V, TridentZ


I have same memory and I copied @kaseki settings and it works.

This is the complete profile you can try it:

Profile4_setting.txt 19k .txt file


PD: Don´t see settings down because not is all actuality.

I wait it helps you.


----------



## Moutsatsos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> And what did you end up with for CLDO_VDDP?
> 
> Inquiring minds need to know...


955 for 3466 CMR16GX4M2C3466C16


----------



## AmxdPt

@elmor
@[email protected]

Something seams to be wrong in fan tunning.
When i click it the bios stucks and i need to force reset the system

I'm at 1602


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moutsatsos*
> 
> 955 for 3466 CMR16GX4M2C3466C16


Thanks!


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Streaming Store is a set of instructions. You can enable it if you want, it will do no harm if it's enabled while no software is using this future.
> 
> More about it here: Link
> 
> And here: Link (page 40-41)


Okay thanks!









On the other note, my RAM's seems to be quite sensitive to voltage.
As I'm trying to find good RAM overclock with as tight timings as possible.

Setting which I'm testing -- RAM g.skill 3200Mhz cl14 2/16GB
Stilt Fast 3200mhz settings (without loosening timings) with RAM being at 2800mhz

RAM VOLTAGES:
1.4-1.44v -- HCI memtest error in about 28-32% of coverage
1.55v -- HCI memtest error(s) on all instances instantaneously!
1.35v -- test ongoing (40-54% coverage currently) (still ongoing currently 80% coverage only because I dropped DRAM voltage from 1.4-1.44v to 1.35v)

Is anyone other's RAM as sensitive to voltage as mine? :/


----------



## seansplayin

Ramad asked me to post my settings on how I got my Hynix based Corsair memory running at 3200Mt/s on Ryzen 7 so here we go.
My system running at 3200Mt/s with low timings 14-15-15-15-32-1T or IU can overclocked up to 3328Mt/s with the 3200 strap timings.
I'm using an 1800X on the C6H currently using bios 9943. (waiting on Agesa 1.0.0.6B)
The memory I'm using is Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 Vengeance LPX 3200 V5.39 which is Hynix based.
below you will find screen shots of every bios setting I'm using but here are some important foot notes.
SOC voltage- I've used 1.15v all the way up to 1.5v (yeah I did that







and I've yet to see it make any difference at all. basically set it at 1.15v and forget about it. I did not try lowering below 1.15v so I don't know if it the memory will still run at 3200Mt/s.
For my memory I'm able to post and boot successfully 2933Mt/s and below with default timing settings for the 3200 memory strap, primary timings are 16-18-18-18-36-1T. Going above 2933Mt/s usually fails to post very early in the post phase with a single beep followed by a couple minutes of wait time before booting up at the 2133 jdec speed, increasing CLDO_VDDP to 975mv in the bios under Advanced->AMD CBS->NBIO-> will solve this for warm booting. this is the only thing I've found that can get past the initial post failure. I've tried extremely loose timings, extremely high memory and SOC voltages with basically no success. please note, if you crash from an unstable overclock or whatever this voltage will for whatever reason reset back to "0" and your boot will likely be unsuccessful. Increasing the CLDO to 975 only gets you past the post beep part of the boot sequence, if you get past the post beep and still fail to boot it's likely you have a timing to low or the mhz to high, for me I had to increase the Row Cycle Time Trc_SM from 54 to 56, it's the 6th timing listed in the DRAM Timing Control page of the BIOS.
Next protODT can only be increased up to 68.6ohms if running memory at 3200Mt/s, for whatever reason at 2933Mt/s I can run 80ohms.
Next set DRAM Current Capability for 130% and DRAM Power Phase Control to Extreme Under External Digi+ Power Control.

so to recap,
- under Ai Overclock Tuner choose DOCP #5, then under the D.O.C.P. you'll see the DDR4-3200 profile.
- Memory voltage and Vboot voltage of 1.4v seems to work but running 1.55V for memory and Vboot enables lower primary timings.
- Set Vboot voltage under External Digi+ Power Control to match memory the memory voltage you've selected.
- Set CLDO_VDDP to 975. under Advanced->AMD CBS->NBIO
- under Dram Timing Control change Trc_SM to 56, and PROCODT_SM to 68.6 ohm.
- I have also been running the 1.8V PLL Voltage at 1.9V but I'm not completely certain this is required.
- Dram Current Capability to 130% - may not be required if running only 1.4V memory and Vboot memory voltages
- DRAM Power Phase Control to Extreme

I have over clocked my memory up to 3328 using the 3200 strap and raising the FSB/HT/Reference clock to 104mhz but it just barely if at all increases my scores in Geekbench, Cinebench R15 and CPU-z benchmarks VS running at 3200Mt/s with low timings of; 14-15-15-15-32-56-6-9-36-4-12-24-0-6-6-560-415-255-18-12-12-1-1-10-10-1-6-6-9. I believe all these timings are the SPD timings for 3200Mt/s prifile with exception to the first 5 which I have lowered to pick up performance. for clarity I'll type them out.

Timings for 3200Mt/s memory speed at 1.4V memory and Vboot Memory voltage:
Dram CAS# Latency =16
DRAM RAS# TO CAS# READ DELAY =18
DRAM RAS# TO CAS# WRITE DELAY =18
DRAM RAS# PRE TIME =18
DRAM [email protected] ACT TIME =36
Trc_SM =56
TrrdS_SM =6
TrrdL_SM =9
Traw_SM = 36
TwtrS_SM =4
TwtrL_SM = 12
Twr_SM = 24
Trcpage_SM =0
TrdrdSc;_SM =6
TwrwrScl_SM =6
Trfc_SM =560
Trfc2_SM =415
Trfc4_SM =255
Tcwl_SM =18
Trtp_SM =12
Trdwr_SM = 12
Twrrd_SM =1
TwrwrSc_SM =1
TwrwrSd_SM =10
TwrwrDd_SM =10
TrdrdSc_SM =1
TrdrdSd_SM =6
TrdrdDd_SM =6
Tcke_SM =9
ProcODT_SM =68.6
Cmd2T =auto
Gear Down Mode = Enabled
Power Down Enable =auto
RttNom = Auto
TrrWr =Auto
TrrPark =Auto

If running 1.55 memory voltage and Vboot Voltage at 3200Mt/s use:

Dram CAS# Latency =14
DRAM RAS# TO CAS# READ DELAY =15
DRAM RAS# TO CAS# WRITE DELAY =15
DRAM RAS# PRE TIME =15
DRAM [email protected] ACT TIME =32
Trc_SM =56
TrrdS_SM =6
TrrdL_SM =9
Traw_SM = 36
TwtrS_SM =4
TwtrL_SM = 12
Twr_SM = 24
Trcpage_SM =0
TrdrdSc;_SM =6
TwrwrScl_SM =6
Trfc_SM =560
Trfc2_SM =415
Trfc4_SM =255
Tcwl_SM =18
Trtp_SM =12
Trdwr_SM = 12
Twrrd_SM =1
TwrwrSc_SM =1
TwrwrSd_SM =10
TwrwrDd_SM =10
TrdrdSc_SM =1
TrdrdSd_SM =6
TrdrdDd_SM =6
Tcke_SM =9
ProcODT_SM =68.6
Cmd2T =auto
Gear Down Mode = Enabled
Power Down Enable =auto
RttNom = Auto
TrrWr =Auto
TrrPark =Auto


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Using the 3200Mt/s with low memory timings at 4125Mhz I get the following benchmark scores.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## seansplayin

and one more, how did I forget about CPU-Z benchmark


----------



## deags

1,5v core holy crap , wonder how long it holds up before degrading.


----------



## 19DELTASNAFU

Probably never see a change as long as it's cool. Thank you very much Seansplayin, need that. Gonna order the ram tonight and hope my silicon is just as good as yours. Fingers crossed. My cpu was an early adopter cpu so maybe it's good.


----------



## seansplayin

I was early adopter as well, like overnighted everything on the first day it was released. lol Good luck


----------



## Syntegy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oravannac*
> 
> Anyone running into a problem of having no RGB led on the motherboard?
> 
> It just suddenly stops showing after I turned off the computer last night. Usually it would still glow when it is turned off, but suddenly (without changing anything in BIOS, and yes I'm aware there is an option of turning off the LED when putting the computer to sleep but I left it on) it just stopped glowing.
> 
> Then I updated the BIOS to 0902, still nothing. Tried tinkering with the setting in BIOS by turning the LED on/off, still nothing.
> 
> Tried asus AURA, still nothing. It is changing the LED on my ROG STRIX 1080 perfectly fine though.
> 
> Any idea guys?


I'm having the axact same problem know tried redownloadin aura now aura won't even load in.


----------



## seansplayin

I ran my 8350 at 1.59v for years and it's still running today in my son's computer lol. I'm not worried, as long as you keep it cool.


----------



## deags

I think AMD had a max recommended voltage of 1.55v on that particular chip , but either way brave man


----------



## sonicdacrack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> I have same memory and I copied @kaseki settings and it works.
> 
> This is the complete profile you can try it:
> 
> Profile4_setting.txt 19k .txt file
> 
> 
> PD: Don´t see settings down because not is all actuality.
> 
> I wait it helps you.


Will give it a try... is there a way to import the txt file to the bios?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> I thought you bought the Vega?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tbf, you are in the wrong thread but it's understandable how you drew that conclusion and having not followed the thread from the beginning you may not be aware that this is just a C6H thread, albeit not in the name. The thread you are after is:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1636566/asus-rog-zenith-extreme-x399-threadripper-overclocking-support/0_100#post_26290421


Naaa mate I'm not that cold. Wanted vega but it came 100 pounds too expensive in my eyes considering all factors. And lies about it from RAJA




Crushed Competition .... with power draw lol


----------



## 19DELTASNAFU

So was I better off being an early adopter or worse? IYO?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seansplayin*
> 
> I ran my 8350 at 1.59v for years and it's still running today in my son's computer lol. I'm not worried, as long as you keep it cool.


+1








One needs to have Knowledge before he will Play OC Game























Phenom II don't exceed 58deg
FX don't exceed 60deg
ZEN don't exceed 65deg


----------



## d0mini

Have you guys been finding that new revisions (/B2 stepping) of ryzen CPUs have been changed in any significant way? Things like voltage required for overclocks, temperatures, RAM speeds. I keep seeing people saying that new revisions have changed the CPUs somewhat. I've even seen that the new revisions might have hardware level fixes for the segmentation faults under Linux compiling.

Any of that being reflected in here? I haven't seen anything in particular during my skimming. Except one person who managed a freak 4.5GHz through a probably buggy BCLK









Seems there's confusion in general on this subject. Which is why I thought it would be a good idea to ask here, probably the most active location for Ryzen overclocking around.


----------



## TheK

Still testing...
Recently I used it for 24day without any problems (I mean 24 days active, gaming, suspension, active, working, suspension, active again, suspension and so on), after 24 days got system hang and motherboard led indicates error code 8. I raised up cpu voltage from 1.02 to 1.04, ram is 1,4.
Suggesion in timings improvements? (I won't go over with voltage) Should I consider it stable in ram?
PS: actual system power draw is from 122 to 127W
Bios is 9920


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Have you guys been finding that new revisions (/B2 stepping) of ryzen CPUs have been changed in any significant way?


There is no B2 revision for Ryzen. B2 is only in Epyc.
New batches have lower VID with all its consequences.

It is not confirmed that ALL new batches (post UA1725) are problem free - there are single reports that bought CPUs still segfault (because it is extremely hard to find those).
Only CPUs from RMA (read: hand selected and tested) are guaranteed to be free of problem.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonicdacrack*
> 
> Will give it a try... is there a way to import the txt file to the bios?


I think only with same Bios from USB *but with .CMO file, NOT text.* Mine is 1403....

SORRY .. the file is *.CMO* type. This file can load on Bios:

This is the file *compress with 7z and renamed with .txt for BIOS 1403 only*. :

prf4a3333.txt 1k .txt file


Profile 3333 in text file: (this file can´t be loaded from Bios, it is *only text*)

Profile4_setting.txt 19k .txt file


*Edited on 22/09/2017*

----


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> But one thing, and here I have to agree with you, is that people are not giving enough credit to Asus for the outstanding work they've pulling off.
> 
> But on the other hand I understand the consumers frustration even if it's not Asus fault directly.


Well I vote with my wallet, that's what Asus would like I suppose. I never had big issues with the bioses besides memory training, up until 1501. About 50% of times I boot with this bios, the CPU reports obscene temps after mere seconds which lead in the system shutting down due to "overheating". Nothing overheats ofc, the AIO is exhausting cold air and vrm temps are frosty, it is just error report, mighty annoying since it sends me to boot screen with warning message.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *19DELTASNAFU*
> 
> So was I better off being an early adopter or worse? IYO?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> One needs to have Knowledge before he will Play OC Game


Early adopters lacking OC skills got a fire-hose course in OC by hanging on this thread. Thanks to everyone!









kas


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sonicdacrack*
> 
> Will give it a try... is there a way to import the txt file to the bios?
> 
> 
> 
> I think only with same Bios from USB. Mine is 1403. Before you must cut the first line I added and second one empty:
> 
> cut Settings for G.Skill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ (16x2 dual rank) at 3333 Mhz.
> cut ..............................................................................................................
> [2017/08/10 13:44:11]
> ...
> ...
> ...
> 
> ....
Click to expand...

I believe that the text file, obtained using cntl-F2, if I recall correctly, is not importable; rather the other file obtained using F2 is importable. (I don't have my guide handy.) And this is only safe for the same BIOS, as noted. Otherwise, use the text file as a reference and find and modify all the menu settings that apply to pieces of the text file, checking them off as you go. We have been told that if a setting is available in the tweaking menu and its sub menus, then that setting takes precedence over the same settings in the Advanced>AMD/CBS>submenus.


----------



## DarkHollow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> I know this isn't a solution for your issue, but I wanted to to point out that the Sabre 9023 built into your C6H is a pretty nice little DAC for an integrated solution. Maybe use it temporarily until you can find a fix for the STX issue? I've been very happy with my onboard audio on the C6H.
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, I have thought of doing that.
> 
> But instead I want to help.
> 
> Even on the ROG forum for the Essence STX II people are complaining about the same thing and Asus administrators go in and say:
> 
> "Update your bios to it's latest revision and use default settings"
> 
> I buy Asus products for their quality. I buy Asus products for their reliability.
> 
> I was using Asus before I changed my platform for ryzen. When moving from Intel to AMD I, yet again, chose Asus.
> 
> And it's a bummer not to be able to use a piece of extraordinary and expensive hardware because of an issue that I don't even know if it's being addressed.
> 
> It might not even be Asus fault, I just wanna know if there's a workaround, a temporary fix, anything. And if there isn't one yet I wish I could know if its even fixable or even what I can do to help.
> 
> Sorry for the rant but I'm kinda upset about this
Click to expand...

How are you overclocking your RAM? Just multiplier or multi and bclk. If both what's the base clock at?


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Okay thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other note, my RAM's seems to be quite sensitive to voltage.
> As I'm trying to find good RAM overclock with as tight timings as possible.
> 
> Setting which I'm testing -- RAM g.skill 3200Mhz cl14 2/16GB
> Stilt Fast 3200mhz settings (without loosening timings) with RAM being at 2800mhz
> 
> RAM VOLTAGES:
> 1.4-1.44v -- HCI memtest error in about 28-32% of coverage
> 1.55v -- HCI memtest error(s) on all instances instantaneously!
> 1.35v -- test ongoing (40-54% coverage currently) (still ongoing currently 80% coverage only because I dropped DRAM voltage from 1.4-1.44v to 1.35v)
> 
> Is anyone other's RAM as sensitive to voltage as mine? :/


Am I really the only one who's RAM gets unstable over 1.35v :/

1.4v is quite unstable 1.5v is very unstable like errors pop out in minutes, 1.55 DRAM voltage other hand is so unstable what it can get, instantaneous errors in memtest with my RAM overclock..









DRAM at 1.35v it went over 500% of coverage and still no single error, I stopped it cause it was stable enough for me...


----------



## AmxdPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> How are you overclocking your RAM? Just multiplier or multi and bclk. If both what's the base clock at?


I don't bclk overclock, its 100.00.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Naaa mate I'm not that cold. Wanted vega but it came 100 pounds too expensive in my eyes considering all factors. And lies about it from RAJA
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crushed Competition .... with power draw lol










That's quite bold putting that video on this thread.... although if i remember rightly, he's on holiday right now lol *shockwaves in the AMD community*







but hey, he's been good to us on this thread at least.

I'm gonna wait to see if there's an introductory price on the Asus Strix 64 card that should be out in the next month or so (I've got the Strix RX480 8GB OC) if not then I think I'll jump on a 1080 of some flavour. The reference 64's were quit bad even with BIOS updates. With either card tho, this Ryzen C6H will be some hell of a gaming rig for the average user


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's quite bold putting that video on this thread.... although if i remember rightly, he's on holiday right now lol *shockwaves in the AMD community*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but hey, he's been good to us on this thread at least.
> 
> I'm gonna wait to see if there's an introductory price on the Asus Strix 64 card that should be out in the next month or so (I've got the Strix RX480 8GB OC) if not then I think I'll jump on a 1080 of some flavour. The reference 64's were quit bad even with BIOS updates. With either card tho, this Ryzen C6H will be some hell of a gaming rig for the average user


I think its not the same raja haha


----------



## webhito

So, I think I finally figured out my stuttering problem, seems its linked to my Nvme.

I have a 950 pro with my os installed on it, was getting lots of high cpu usage spikes that were causing the issues, only in games afaik.
Installed OS to a regular sata ssd and they have seem to go away now. Odd however since I had another m2 drive ( different model mind you ) that worked fine.

Its too soon to say if its really solved, but so far after around 3 hours or so of playing around I have not had a single issue.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> So, I think I finally figured out my stuttering problem, seems its linked to my Nvme.
> 
> I have a 950 pro with my os installed on it, was getting lots of high cpu usage spikes that were causing the issues, only in games afaik.
> Installed OS to a regular sata ssd and they have seem to go away now. Odd however since I had another m2 drive ( different model mind you ) that worked fine.
> 
> Its too soon to say if its really solved, but so far after around 3 hours or so of playing around I have not had a single issue.


Were you using Samsung drivers for the NVME drive? Or just the standard Windows generic driver?


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Were you using Samsung drivers for the NVME drive? Or just the standard Windows generic driver?


Generic one.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Generic one.


I don't have experience with this, but I heard that the Samsung driver is preferred, at least for getting the most speed out of it (not sure about stuttering though). That might be worth a look. I think I heard this about the 960s though, not sure about 950. Worth some research for sure.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I don't have experience with this, but I heard that the Samsung driver is preferred, at least for getting the most speed out of it (not sure about stuttering though). That might be worth a look. I think I heard this about the 960s though, not sure about 950. Worth some research for sure.


Yea, will definitely keep that in mind, its a shame as I would rather keep both my ssd's for my games and the nvme for os and apps.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's quite bold putting that video on this thread.... although if i remember rightly, he's on holiday right now lol *shockwaves in the AMD community*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but hey, he's been good to us on this thread at least.
> 
> I'm gonna wait to see if there's an introductory price on the Asus Strix 64 card that should be out in the next month or so (I've got the Strix RX480 8GB OC) if not then I think I'll jump on a 1080 of some flavour. The reference 64's were quit bad even with BIOS updates. With either card tho, this Ryzen C6H will be some hell of a gaming rig for the average user
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its not the same raja haha
Click to expand...

haha that's well funny if it's not and no offence to our Raja then....









seems as though i'm all 6's and 7's this past 24 hours, think i might have to lurk for a little while whilst i recharge my brain cells


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

@seansplayin
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seansplayin*
> 
> Ramad asked me to post my settings on how I got my Hynix based Corsair memory running at 3200Mt/s on Ryzen 7 so here we go.
> My system running at 3200Mt/s with low timings 14-15-15-15-32-1T or IU can overclocked up to 3328Mt/s with the 3200 strap timings.
> I'm using an 1800X on the C6H currently using bios 9943. (waiting on Agesa 1.0.0.6B)
> The memory I'm using is Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 Vengeance LPX 3200 V5.39 which is Hynix based.
> below you will find ....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> screen shots of every bios setting I'm using but here are some important foot notes.
> SOC voltage- I've used 1.15v all the way up to 1.5v (yeah I did that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I've yet to see it make any difference at all. basically set it at 1.15v and forget about it. I did not try lowering below 1.15v so I don't know if it the memory will still run at 3200Mt/s.
> For my memory I'm able to post and boot successfully 2933Mt/s and below with default timing settings for the 3200 memory strap, primary timings are 16-18-18-18-36-1T. Going above 2933Mt/s usually fails to post very early in the post phase with a single beep followed by a couple minutes of wait time before booting up at the 2133 jdec speed, increasing CLDO_VDDP to 975mv in the bios under Advanced->AMD CBS->NBIO-> will solve this for warm booting. this is the only thing I've found that can get past the initial post failure. I've tried extremely loose timings, extremely high memory and SOC voltages with basically no success. please note, if you crash from an unstable overclock or whatever this voltage will for whatever reason reset back to "0" and your boot will likely be unsuccessful. Increasing the CLDO to 975 only gets you past the post beep part of the boot sequence, if you get past the post beep and still fail to boot it's likely you have a timing to low or the mhz to high, for me I had to increase the Row Cycle Time Trc_SM from 54 to 56, it's the 6th timing listed in the DRAM Timing Control page of the BIOS.
> Next protODT can only be increased up to 68.6ohms if running memory at 3200Mt/s, for whatever reason at 2933Mt/s I can run 80ohms.
> Next set DRAM Current Capability for 130% and DRAM Power Phase Control to Extreme Under External Digi+ Power Control.
> 
> so to recap,
> - under Ai Overclock Tuner choose DOCP #5, then under the D.O.C.P. you'll see the DDR4-3200 profile.
> - Memory voltage and Vboot voltage of 1.4v seems to work but running 1.55V for memory and Vboot enables lower primary timings.
> - Set Vboot voltage under External Digi+ Power Control to match memory the memory voltage you've selected.
> - Set CLDO_VDDP to 975. under Advanced->AMD CBS->NBIO
> - under Dram Timing Control change Trc_SM to 56, and PROCODT_SM to 68.6 ohm.
> - I have also been running the 1.8V PLL Voltage at 1.9V but I'm not completely certain this is required.
> - Dram Current Capability to 130% - may not be required if running only 1.4V memory and Vboot memory voltages
> - DRAM Power Phase Control to Extreme
> 
> I have over clocked my memory up to 3328 using the 3200 strap and raising the FSB/HT/Reference clock to 104mhz but it just barely if at all increases my scores in Geekbench, Cinebench R15 and CPU-z benchmarks VS running at 3200Mt/s with low timings of; 14-15-15-15-32-56-6-9-36-4-12-24-0-6-6-560-415-255-18-12-12-1-1-10-10-1-6-6-9. I believe all these timings are the SPD timings for 3200Mt/s prifile with exception to the first 5 which I have lowered to pick up performance. for clarity I'll type them out.
> 
> Timings for 3200Mt/s memory speed at 1.4V memory and Vboot Memory voltage:
> Dram CAS# Latency =16
> DRAM RAS# TO CAS# READ DELAY =18
> DRAM RAS# TO CAS# WRITE DELAY =18
> DRAM RAS# PRE TIME =18
> DRAM [email protected] ACT TIME =36
> Trc_SM =56
> TrrdS_SM =6
> TrrdL_SM =9
> Traw_SM = 36
> TwtrS_SM =4
> TwtrL_SM = 12
> Twr_SM = 24
> Trcpage_SM =0
> TrdrdSc;_SM =6
> TwrwrScl_SM =6
> Trfc_SM =560
> Trfc2_SM =415
> Trfc4_SM =255
> Tcwl_SM =18
> Trtp_SM =12
> Trdwr_SM = 12
> Twrrd_SM =1
> TwrwrSc_SM =1
> TwrwrSd_SM =10
> TwrwrDd_SM =10
> TrdrdSc_SM =1
> TrdrdSd_SM =6
> TrdrdDd_SM =6
> Tcke_SM =9
> ProcODT_SM =68.6
> Cmd2T =auto
> Gear Down Mode = Enabled
> Power Down Enable =auto
> RttNom = Auto
> TrrWr =Auto
> TrrPark =Auto
> 
> If running 1.55 memory voltage and Vboot Voltage at 3200Mt/s use:
> 
> Dram CAS# Latency =14
> DRAM RAS# TO CAS# READ DELAY =15
> DRAM RAS# TO CAS# WRITE DELAY =15
> DRAM RAS# PRE TIME =15
> DRAM [email protected] ACT TIME =32
> Trc_SM =56
> TrrdS_SM =6
> TrrdL_SM =9
> Traw_SM = 36
> TwtrS_SM =4
> TwtrL_SM = 12
> Twr_SM = 24
> Trcpage_SM =0
> TrdrdSc;_SM =6
> TwrwrScl_SM =6
> Trfc_SM =560
> Trfc2_SM =415
> Trfc4_SM =255
> Tcwl_SM =18
> Trtp_SM =12
> Trdwr_SM = 12
> Twrrd_SM =1
> TwrwrSc_SM =1
> TwrwrSd_SM =10
> TwrwrDd_SM =10
> TrdrdSc_SM =1
> TrdrdSd_SM =6
> TrdrdDd_SM =6
> Tcke_SM =9
> ProcODT_SM =68.6
> Cmd2T =auto
> Gear Down Mode = Enabled
> Power Down Enable =auto
> RttNom = Auto
> TrrWr =Auto
> TrrPark =Auto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using the 3200Mt/s with low memory timings at 4125Mhz I get the following benchmark scores.


OMG chap... please use SPOILER functionality
That way we won't get much way-big-posts


----------



## seansplayin

sorry I don't normally post much. I'll figure out how to use the spoiler functionality


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seansplayin*
> 
> sorry I don't normally post much. I'll figure out how to use the spoiler functionality


That shouldn't be to hard








Just select the text that you want to have in 1 "spoiler" and select the spoiler-button from the menu.
Then proceed for more spoiler-tags and press "Preview" to see the changes
Make adjustments if wanted and when ready... press "Submit" to confirm for changes to take affect


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Streaming Store is a set of instructions. You can enable it if you want, it will do no harm if it's enabled while no software is using this future.
> 
> More about it here: Link
> 
> And here: Link (page 40-41)


What software did you refer to ?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seansplayin*
> 
> Ramad asked me to post my settings on how I got my Hynix based Corsair memory running at 3200Mt/s on Ryzen 7 so here we go.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My system running at 3200Mt/s with low timings 14-15-15-15-32-1T or IU can overclocked up to 3328Mt/s with the 3200 strap timings.
> I'm using an 1800X on the C6H currently using bios 9943. (waiting on Agesa 1.0.0.6B)
> The memory I'm using is Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 Vengeance LPX 3200 V5.39 which is Hynix based.
> below you will find screen shots of every bios setting I'm using but here are some important foot notes.
> SOC voltage- I've used 1.15v all the way up to 1.5v (yeah I did that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I've yet to see it make any difference at all. basically set it at 1.15v and forget about it. I did not try lowering below 1.15v so I don't know if it the memory will still run at 3200Mt/s.
> For my memory I'm able to post and boot successfully 2933Mt/s and below with default timing settings for the 3200 memory strap, primary timings are 16-18-18-18-36-1T. Going above 2933Mt/s usually fails to post very early in the post phase with a single beep followed by a couple minutes of wait time before booting up at the 2133 jdec speed, increasing CLDO_VDDP to 975mv in the bios under Advanced->AMD CBS->NBIO-> will solve this for warm booting. this is the only thing I've found that can get past the initial post failure. I've tried extremely loose timings, extremely high memory and SOC voltages with basically no success. please note, if you crash from an unstable overclock or whatever this voltage will for whatever reason reset back to "0" and your boot will likely be unsuccessful. Increasing the CLDO to 975 only gets you past the post beep part of the boot sequence, if you get past the post beep and still fail to boot it's likely you have a timing to low or the mhz to high, for me I had to increase the Row Cycle Time Trc_SM from 54 to 56, it's the 6th timing listed in the DRAM Timing Control page of the BIOS.
> Next protODT can only be increased up to 68.6ohms if running memory at 3200Mt/s, for whatever reason at 2933Mt/s I can run 80ohms.
> Next set DRAM Current Capability for 130% and DRAM Power Phase Control to Extreme Under External Digi+ Power Control.
> 
> so to recap,
> - under Ai Overclock Tuner choose DOCP #5, then under the D.O.C.P. you'll see the DDR4-3200 profile.
> - Memory voltage and Vboot voltage of 1.4v seems to work but running 1.55V for memory and Vboot enables lower primary timings.
> - Set Vboot voltage under External Digi+ Power Control to match memory the memory voltage you've selected.
> - Set CLDO_VDDP to 975. under Advanced->AMD CBS->NBIO
> - under Dram Timing Control change Trc_SM to 56, and PROCODT_SM to 68.6 ohm.
> - I have also been running the 1.8V PLL Voltage at 1.9V but I'm not completely certain this is required.
> - Dram Current Capability to 130% - may not be required if running only 1.4V memory and Vboot memory voltages
> - DRAM Power Phase Control to Extreme
> 
> I have over clocked my memory up to 3328 using the 3200 strap and raising the FSB/HT/Reference clock to 104mhz but it just barely if at all increases my scores in Geekbench, Cinebench R15 and CPU-z benchmarks VS running at 3200Mt/s with low timings of; 14-15-15-15-32-56-6-9-36-4-12-24-0-6-6-560-415-255-18-12-12-1-1-10-10-1-6-6-9. I believe all these timings are the SPD timings for 3200Mt/s prifile with exception to the first 5 which I have lowered to pick up performance. for clarity I'll type them out.
> 
> Timings for 3200Mt/s memory speed at 1.4V memory and Vboot Memory voltage:
> Dram CAS# Latency =16
> DRAM RAS# TO CAS# READ DELAY =18
> DRAM RAS# TO CAS# WRITE DELAY =18
> DRAM RAS# PRE TIME =18
> DRAM [email protected] ACT TIME =36
> Trc_SM =56
> TrrdS_SM =6
> TrrdL_SM =9
> Traw_SM = 36
> TwtrS_SM =4
> TwtrL_SM = 12
> Twr_SM = 24
> Trcpage_SM =0
> TrdrdSc;_SM =6
> TwrwrScl_SM =6
> Trfc_SM =560
> Trfc2_SM =415
> Trfc4_SM =255
> Tcwl_SM =18
> Trtp_SM =12
> Trdwr_SM = 12
> Twrrd_SM =1
> TwrwrSc_SM =1
> TwrwrSd_SM =10
> TwrwrDd_SM =10
> TrdrdSc_SM =1
> TrdrdSd_SM =6
> TrdrdDd_SM =6
> Tcke_SM =9
> ProcODT_SM =68.6
> Cmd2T =auto
> Gear Down Mode = Enabled
> Power Down Enable =auto
> RttNom = Auto
> TrrWr =Auto
> TrrPark =Auto
> 
> If running 1.55 memory voltage and Vboot Voltage at 3200Mt/s use:
> 
> Dram CAS# Latency =14
> DRAM RAS# TO CAS# READ DELAY =15
> DRAM RAS# TO CAS# WRITE DELAY =15
> DRAM RAS# PRE TIME =15
> DRAM [email protected] ACT TIME =32
> Trc_SM =56
> TrrdS_SM =6
> TrrdL_SM =9
> Traw_SM = 36
> TwtrS_SM =4
> TwtrL_SM = 12
> Twr_SM = 24
> Trcpage_SM =0
> TrdrdSc;_SM =6
> TwrwrScl_SM =6
> Trfc_SM =560
> Trfc2_SM =415
> Trfc4_SM =255
> Tcwl_SM =18
> Trtp_SM =12
> Trdwr_SM = 12
> Twrrd_SM =1
> TwrwrSc_SM =1
> TwrwrSd_SM =10
> TwrwrDd_SM =10
> TrdrdSc_SM =1
> TrdrdSd_SM =6
> TrdrdDd_SM =6
> Tcke_SM =9
> ProcODT_SM =68.6
> Cmd2T =auto
> Gear Down Mode = Enabled
> Power Down Enable =auto
> RttNom = Auto
> TrrWr =Auto
> TrrPark =Auto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using the 3200Mt/s with low memory timings at 4125Mhz I get the following benchmark scores.


Thank you for posting your settings.








I hope that Hynix users who run their RAM at 3200MT/s will post their settings too so other Hynix users can try different settings and use the settings that works for them.
As it has been pointed out earlier by DarkLordThe1st, it will look better using spoilers.








+Rep for your post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> What software did you refer to ?


No specific software. All information are in Intel document (first link).


----------



## hurricane28

deleted.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's quite bold putting that video on this thread.... although if i remember rightly, he's on holiday right now lol *shockwaves in the AMD community*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but hey, he's been good to us on this thread at least.
> 
> I'm gonna wait to see if there's an introductory price on the Asus Strix 64 card that should be out in the next month or so (I've got the Strix RX480 8GB OC) if not then I think I'll jump on a 1080 of some flavour. The reference 64's were quit bad even with BIOS updates. With either card tho, this Ryzen C6H will be some hell of a gaming rig for the average user


Like I got Haphephobia permanent depression cause of it and social anxiety. AMD and Raja hyped me like no product ever before especially Ryzend delivered what they said it will . When Nuumbers hit i ended up in so bad mental state that i had to go back on antidepressants for a month to get back to stable state. Thats why i will never EVER EVER buy AMD gpu again rather spend 1.5 grand on titan from money grabbing NV at lest they dont lie . And that comes from person that owned Every single Ati and AMD card till Fury X that was poor also. I never had NV before 980Ti.

But thats OT so You would understand what they done to ME personally with their POOR VOLTA bull****.


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Like I got Haphephobia permanent depression cause of it and social anxiety. AMD and Raja hyped me like no product ever before especially Ryzend delivered what they said it will . When Nuumbers hit i ended up in so bad mental state that i had to go back on antidepressants for a month to get back to stable state. Thats why i will never EVER EVER buy AMD gpu again rather spend 1.5 grand on titan from money grabbing *NV at lest they dont lie* . And that comes from person that owned Every single Ati and AMD card till Fury X that was poor also. I never had NV before 980Ti.
> 
> But thats OT so You would understand what they done to ME personally with their POOR VOLTA bull****.


Nvidia never lied? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I believe that the text file, obtained using cntl-F2, if I recall correctly, is not importable; rather the other file obtained using F2 is importable. (I don't have my guide handy.) And this is only safe for the same BIOS, as noted. Otherwise, use the text file as a reference and find and modify all the menu settings that apply to pieces of the text file, checking them off as you go. We have been told that if a setting is available in the tweaking menu and its sub menus, then that setting takes precedence over the same settings in the Advanced>AMD/CBS>submenus.


Yes, you're right .. the file is .CMO type. What would I be thinking about? ..









This is the file *compress with 7z and renamed with .txt* for BIOS 1403 only.

prf4a3333.txt 1k .txt file


----------



## seansplayin

yeah how bout that 4Gb of High Speed Ram on the GTX 970 lol btw Nvidia's paying $30 to purchasers of GTX970's
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/07/nvidia-offers-30-to-gtx-970-customers-in-class-action-lawsuit-over-ram/


----------



## CCoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> Nvidia never lied? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


one that comes to mind " our 970's will come with 4gb " lol
several months later, lawsuit and a $30 dollar check to every person who owned a 970 haha

just noticed post above, lmao enough said


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheK*
> 
> Still testing...
> Should I consider it stable in ram?
> Bios is 9920
> ]
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


In case you're not aware HCI with 16GB on a R7 should be setup as 16 instances x 850MB each.
Most consider 1000% a safe place to start from for memory stability. Doesn't mean you stop here, but chances are good you'll be very close.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Which mem kit are you running?
Please give this a read when you have time, it'll save a lot questions http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seansplayin*
> 
> Ramad asked me to post my settings on how I got my Hynix based Corsair memory running at 3200Mt/s on Ryzen 7 so here we go.
> My system running at 3200Mt/s with low timings 14-15-15-15-32-1T or IU can overclocked up to 3328Mt/s with the 3200 strap timings.
> I'm using an 1800X on the C6H currently using bios 9943. (waiting on Agesa 1.0.0.6B)
> The memory I'm using is Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 Vengeance LPX 3200 V5.39 which is Hynix based.
> below you will find screen shots of every bios setting I'm using but here are some important foot notes.
> SOC voltage- I've used 1.15v all the way up to 1.5v (yeah I did that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I've yet to see it make any difference at all. basically set it at 1.15v and forget about it. I did not try lowering below 1.15v so I don't know if it the memory will still run at 3200Mt/s.
> For my memory I'm able to post and boot successfully 2933Mt/s and below with default timing settings for the 3200 memory strap, primary timings are 16-18-18-18-36-1T. Going above 2933Mt/s usually fails to post very early in the post phase with a single beep followed by a couple minutes of wait time before booting up at the 2133 jdec speed, increasing CLDO_VDDP to 975mv in the bios under Advanced->AMD CBS->NBIO-> will solve this for warm booting. this is the only thing I've found that can get past the initial post failure. I've tried extremely loose timings, extremely high memory and SOC voltages with basically no success. please note, if you crash from an unstable overclock or whatever this voltage will for whatever reason reset back to "0" and your boot will likely be unsuccessful. Increasing the CLDO to 975 only gets you past the post beep part of the boot sequence, if you get past the post beep and still fail to boot it's likely you have a timing to low or the mhz to high, for me I had to increase the Row Cycle Time Trc_SM from 54 to 56, it's the 6th timing listed in the DRAM Timing Control page of the BIOS.
> Next protODT can only be increased up to 68.6ohms if running memory at 3200Mt/s, for whatever reason at 2933Mt/s I can run 80ohms.
> Next set DRAM Current Capability for 130% and DRAM Power Phase Control to Extreme Under External Digi+ Power Control.


Thanks for info, I have same RAM (m-die). Running at 3200Mhz with standard timings actually some are slightly relaxed on bios 1503 (16,18,18,18,54,75) Ram voltage 1.44v and Vsoc 1.2, everything else is default although I do have the cold boot problem (boots on 3rd attempt) RAM is rock stable at that speed. Just wondering if you had tried for 3333Mhz or higher with looser timing?

Out of curiosity whats your memory read/write/copy bandwidth?

I'm getting around 48000mbs with current settings on AIDA memory benchmark. Going to update to latest bios and play around further on the weekend and try for 3333Mhz.

Also isn't 1.55v a little high for RAM voltage? Although I must say this RAM does respond well to voltage increases.

I'll report back on weekend on my testing. btw running [email protected] with 1.395v. 37.5x 104.8.

Cheers


----------



## chakku

Anyone successfully got stable 3200MT on dual rank Hynix M-die yet? Would love to see your settings and if it's working on BIOS 1602. Still stuck at 3066MT myself.

For reference, 3066MT @ 14-16-16-16-30-56-1T(GD):

Read: ~47350MB/s
Write: ~45120MB/s
Copy: ~45700MB/s
Latency: ~79ns

Note these were run individually on AIDA64 and not with the combined cache/memory benchmark which tends to be a little more accurate.


----------



## seansplayin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Thanks for info, I have same RAM (m-die). Running at 3200Mhz with standard timings actually some are slightly relaxed on bios 1503 (16,18,18,18,54,75) Ram voltage 1.44v and Vsoc 1.2, everything else is default although I do have the cold boot problem (boots on 3rd attempt) RAM is rock stable at that speed. Just wondering if you had tried for 3333Mhz or higher with looser timing?
> 
> Out of curiosity whats your memory read/write/copy bandwidth?
> 
> I'm getting around 48000mbs with current settings on AIDA memory benchmark. Going to update to latest bios and play around further on the weekend and try for 3333Mhz.
> 
> Also isn't 1.55v a little high for RAM voltage? Although I must say this RAM does respond well to voltage increases.
> 
> I'll report back on weekend on my testing. btw running [email protected] with 1.395v. 37.5x 104.8.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Dual109, Yes I have tried the 3333 memory speed and it's a no go but I have not yet taken the time to figure out which Timing is pissing it off lol

I went and ran AIDA64 at 4100mhz CPU core for the 3200 memory tests and ran the CPU core at 3082mhz for the 3328 memory tests so there's only 18mhz. separating the two benchmarks. I use 104mhz reference clock to get the 3328 memory speed so that's the closest I can come to taking CPU delta out of the equation.
Anyhow

Memory Read is 48144MB/s at 3200 memory speed


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Memory Read is 49987MB/s at 3328 memory speed


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Memory Write is 47778MB/s at 3200 memory speed


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Memory Write is 49639MB/s at 3328 memory speed


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Memory Copy is 41983MB/s at 3200 memory speed


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Memory Copy is 43216MB/s at 3328 memory speed


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## seansplayin




----------



## seansplayin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> Anyone successfully got stable 3200MT on dual rank Hynix M-die yet? Would love to see your settings and if it's working on BIOS 1602. Still stuck at 3066MT myself.
> 
> For reference, 3066MT @ 14-16-16-16-30-56-1T(GD):
> 
> Read: ~47350MB/s
> Write: ~45120MB/s
> Copy: ~45700MB/s
> Latency: ~79ns
> 
> Note these were run individually on AIDA64 and not with the combined cache/memory benchmark which tends to be a little more accurate.


I made a post a couple pages back where I list all my settings
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/27150#post_26350843


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seansplayin*
> 
> I made a post a couple pages back where I list all my settings
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/27150#post_26350843


As far as I can tell your kit is single rank.


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seansplayin*
> 
> I made a post a couple pages back where I list all my settings
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/27150#post_26350843


Yep we have single rank


----------



## Stoffie22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie22*
> 
> Well did some testing;
> Using qne memory module tested each slot.
> Starting from the 1st closest to the cpu, no problem system boots
> 2nd slot, no problem system boots.
> 3rd slot hold on 06 or od,
> 4th slot, allso hold on 06 / od
> allso tried with other dimms, same case.
> 
> Looked it up:06 Microcode loading.
> 
> So only if i put 2 dimms in slot 1 and 2 i get a total of 16gb with 2x8, or 32gb with 2x 16. in sigle channel
> To set up dual channel u either need slot 3 or 4 icw slot 1 or 2. then only half of the memory will be usable as discribed.
> 
> So i think the mobo mem chanels are f**&t.
> 
> You guys got some sensible idears before i have to rip out my mobo and send it RMA.
> 
> Im not a happy camper now because i just put the whole system under water, worked 3 months on this built, arghh.


Contacted Asus technical support, turns out its a defect board.

Have to send it in for repair....


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie22*
> 
> Contacted Asus technical support, turns out its a defect board.
> 
> Have to send it in for repair....


Sorry to hear about that man, hopefully you have better luck with new motherboard.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Just heard about the new bio's update. anyone have luck with it? 1602 bio update?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> Just heard about the new bio's update. anyone have luck with it? 1602 bio update?


I flashed it and its working pretty good so far.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> Nvidia never lied? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


They do like every company. Thing is they also DELIVER performance i dont buy low tier GPUs can afford brand new platform every year. For someone like me when abroad holidays are living hell 1200 pounds for gpu is not bad price tbh. I reolace hardware for fun. Im on 5th ddr4 kut this year now and temoted to to get 6th to play around with.

For me money got very little value they just keep stacking up in account.i dont drink dont have any holidays living alone. And can buy whatever i want.... Still constant depression.


----------



## XEKong

I need some advice. I am getting WHEA errors and a reboot after the system has been setting at idle on stock settings. Using Ryzen balanced plan. I tried 20% and 90% min CPU settings, both get random errors. My memory is at 3200, but passed 2500% on memtest with no errors. It's only when at idle that I get errors.


----------



## webhito

Nope, stuttering came back a few hours later and kept getting worse afterwards. Thw geforce forums has a 90 something page thread with people complaining about these stutters/freezes so I am definitely not alone. It seems creators update and nvidia are the culprits. Gonna downgrade to anniversary update and see if if fixes the problem.


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Nope, stuttering came back a few hours later and kept getting worse afterwards. Thw geforce forums has a 90 something page thread with people complaining about these stutters/freezes so I am definitely not alone. It seems creators update and nvidia are the culprits. Gonna downgrade to anniversary update and see if if fixes the problem.


Timur Born actually posted a "solution" to this a little while ago. Might not work for every game or application but just set the Priority to "Low" on the running .exe in the task manager. Fixed the stuttering for me in the games i've tried so far. Project Cars 2 seems to run fine without


----------



## Ironcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Nope, stuttering came back a few hours later and kept getting worse afterwards. Thw geforce forums has a 90 something page thread with people complaining about these stutters/freezes so I am definitely not alone. It seems creators update and nvidia are the culprits. Gonna downgrade to anniversary update and see if if fixes the problem.


I have been suffering from this stuttering in multiple games. Pc2 seems to be the closest lately to stutter free. I think the latest fast build of w10 solves alot of these issues so im hoping fall update solves this.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> Timur Born actually posted a "solution" to this a little while ago. Might not work for every game or application but just set the Priority to "Low" on the running .exe in the task manager. Fixed the stuttering for me in the games i've tried so far. Project Cars 2 seems to run fine without


Now that you mention it, I do recall him saying that a few days ago. Will give it a try before I downgrade windows. With so many folks complaining I am surprised there hasn't been a fix yet.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Nope, stuttering came back a few hours later and kept getting worse afterwards. Thw geforce forums has a 90 something page thread with people complaining about these stutters/freezes so I am definitely not alone. It seems creators update and nvidia are the culprits. Gonna downgrade to anniversary update and see if if fixes the problem.


Could be a solution to your problem: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/6qy167/had_stuttering_over_a_month_changed_memory/
You can try it and find out if it is the solution to your problem. Beside that, some game engines does not like high FPS, enabling v-sync can help in this situation.


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> They do like every company. Thing is they also DELIVER performance i dont buy low tier GPUs can afford brand new platform every year. For someone like me when abroad holidays are living hell 1200 pounds for gpu is not bad price tbh. I reolace hardware for fun. Im on 5th ddr4 kut this year now and temoted to to get 6th to play around with.
> 
> For me money got very little value they just keep stacking up in account.i dont drink dont have any holidays living alone. And can buy whatever i want.... *Still constant depression*.


Buy an animal







(dog/cat)


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Could be a solution to your problem: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/6qy167/had_stuttering_over_a_month_changed_memory/
> You can try it and find out if it is the solution to your problem. Beside that, some game engines does not like high FPS, enabling v-sync can help in this situation.


Will check that out as well. Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironcobra*
> 
> I have been suffering from this stuttering in multiple games. Pc2 seems to be the closest lately to stutter free. I think the latest fast build of w10 solves alot of these issues so im hoping fall update solves this.


From what I have read, the update from the insiders has not fixed it. I probably will just install 1607 and call it a day, I hate being a beta tester.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> They do like every company. Thing is they also DELIVER performance i dont buy low tier GPUs can afford brand new platform every year. For someone like me when abroad holidays are living hell 1200 pounds for gpu is not bad price tbh. I reolace hardware for fun. Im on 5th ddr4 kut this year now and temoted to to get 6th to play around with.
> 
> For me money got very little value they just keep stacking up in account.i dont drink dont have any holidays living alone. And can buy whatever i want.... *Still constant depression*.


I am sorry to hear that man, its no fun and people mostly don't understand.

The best way to deal with depression is to workout or get a dog or cat. The main thing is that you have to have distraction. I know this from personal experience.


----------



## Flyn08

Hey guys! I have just installed a new 960 evo nvme ssd.

Drivers and firmware are up to date. Any ideas about this error? (i can't acivate rapid mode)



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flyn08*
> 
> Hey guys! I have just installed a new 960 evo nvme ssd.
> 
> Drivers and firmware are up to date. Any ideas about this error? (i can't acivate rapid mode)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


A quick search led me to a site saying that magician 5.0 kills the rapid mode on amd chipsets.

http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-3270476/samsung-magician-kills-amd-supported-rapid-mode.html
https://us.community.samsung.com/t5/Memory-Storage/Magician-5-0-Rapid-Mode/td-p/46937

Try using an earlier version.


----------



## usoldier

Hi guys every time i get cut the power to my pc the board next boot will drop my ram speed to 2133 :/ anyway to fix this ?


----------



## 1nterceptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I am sorry to hear that man, its no fun and people mostly don't understand.
> 
> *The best way to deal with depression is to workout or get a dog or cat.* The main thing is that you have to have distraction. I know this from personal experience.


Yeah, a good workout or plain running is a good way to deal with depression, but getting a girlfriend would be the best way to defeat depression







, NHF - just saying...


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Hi guys every time i get cut the power to my pc the board next boot will drop my ram speed to 2133 :/ anyway to fix this ?


Have you checked your bios battery?


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Have you checked your bios battery?


All other settings remain saved except for the memory speed drops down from 3200 to 2133.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> All other settings remain saved except for the memory speed drops down from 3200 to 2133.


Strange indeed then, and this happens when you pull the plug to your psu or just by turning it off?


----------



## Ironcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Could be a solution to your problem: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/6qy167/had_stuttering_over_a_month_changed_memory/
> You can try it and find out if it is the solution to your problem. Beside that, some game engines does not like high FPS, enabling v-sync can help in this situation.


Im not sure if placebo but setting memory interleaving to channel from auto seems to have fixed my stutter 95% in bf1 on dx12 at that. Thanks very much i just of course uninstalled the two games i had the most stuttering arkham knight and wolfienstein. May install them again to check. But for now thanks again.


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Strange indeed then, and this happens when you pull the plug to your psu or just by turning it off?


Only if i pull the plug or theres a power outage


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironcobra*
> 
> Im not sure if placebo but setting memory interleaving to channel from auto seems to have fixed my stutter 95% in bf1 on dx12 at that. Thanks very much i just of course uninstalled the two games i had the most stuttering arkham knight and wolfienstein. May install them again to check. But for now thanks again.


Wolfenstein the new order by any chance?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I am sorry to hear that man, its no fun and people mostly don't understand.
> 
> The best way to deal with depression is to workout or get a dog or cat. The main thing is that you have to have distraction. I know this from personal experience.


Man i'm a machine. I run 10k EVERY DAY and work out 30-60 minutes EVERY DAY. I eat all self cooked meals no takeaway no sugar ect. I'm ripped can do 20k like it was a walk. As i NEED endorphin for breakfast to gete me in good mood for rest of the day.

Dont drink any alcohol anymore. Smoke some shire herbs in evenings to get my mind off things and fall asleep. And when i really got enough of existence its time for tea with mad hatter in the Acidlan.

Anyway back on Ryzen topic. That 12nm upgrade looks juicy. What You think guys ?? 4.4 max clock on new process ??


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Only if i pull the plug or theres a power outage


thats normal more or less its how Ryzen is and most of us have it. Same here been like that day one and afaik THERE IS NO FIX


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> thats normal more or less its how Ryzen is and most of us have it. Same here been like that day one and afaik THERE IS NO FIX


Dam seriously :/


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Dam seriously :/


Yup as that data is stored in chip itself that does not have any backup battery or something.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Dam seriously :/


No that's complete and utter nonsense..

Flash new 1602 BIOS and all is well.

Put the BIOS on your USB stick and insert it in your BIOS flashback port on the back side of your board.

Boot in BIOS and load default settings and reboot in BIOS. Shut PC down and pull the power cord from your PC and hold down the power button for like 10 seconds, this way the EC sensor and other things can reset. Boot in to BIOS and flash new BIOS and reboot in BIOS again.

Than apply your overclocking settings and you should be golden.


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No that's complete and utter nonsense..
> 
> Flash new 1602 BIOS and all is well.
> 
> Put the BIOS on your USB stick and insert it in your BIOS flashback port on the back side of your board.
> 
> Boot in BIOS and load default settings and reboot in BIOS. Shut PC down and pull the power cord from your PC and hold down the power button for like 10 seconds, this way the EC sensor and other things can reset. Boot in to BIOS and flash new BIOS and reboot in BIOS again.
> 
> Than apply your overclocking settings and you should be golden.


Hey hurricane28 iam on 1602 Bios but used the Easy flash thing on bios menu to flash it do i definitly have to use the usb flashback port method ?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Hey hurricane28 iam on 1602 Bios but used the Easy flash thing on bios menu to flash it do i definitly have to use the usb flashback port method ?


That is recommended yes. Its highly recommended to reset to default settings in BIOS BEFORE you flash the BIOS and reset EC sensor like i mentioned in my previous post. And you should be good to go.


----------



## TheK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> In case you're not aware HCI with 16GB on a R7 should be setup as 16 instances x 850MB each.
> Most consider 1000% a safe place to start from for memory stability. Doesn't mean you stop here, but chances are good you'll be very close.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which mem kit are you running?
> Please give this a read when you have time, it'll save a lot questions http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


I used 24 days uptime with work play and so on as test and never hang before. I was just curious if some of my values were wrong or too relaxxed.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That is recommended yes. Its highly recommended to reset to default settings in BIOS BEFORE you flash the BIOS and reset EC sensor like i mentioned in my previous post. And you should be good to go.


It does not work with TOTAL POWER CUTOFF like hes tryuing. I do flashback method every time and its my video how to do it in Elmor's first post. Does not help with memory dropping to 2133 then u load profile and u back at whatever You had before.

On that note i need tu update my Video with link to New bios


----------



## mackanz

Can't for the life of me enable Bankgroupswap.

2x8 Samsung B
Bios 1602

The option is only in one place in the bios options, right?

I enabled it and Ryzen timing checker still tells me it is disabled.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> Can't for the life of me enable Bankgroupswap.
> 
> 2x8 Samsung B
> Bios 1602
> 
> The option is only in one place in the bios options, right?
> 
> I enabled it and Ryzen timing checker still tells me it is disabled.


disabled is faster kinda.... Not in aida test but in real benchmarks







and yes its only in CBS


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> It does not work with TOTAL POWER CUTOFF like hes tryuing. I do flashback method every time and its my video how to do it in Elmor's first post. Does not help with memory dropping to 2133 then u load profile and u back at whatever You had before.
> 
> On that note i need tu update my Video with link to New bios


I mis one point in your video. You didn't pull the power cord from your PSU and hold down the power button in order to reset the EC sensor..

After you load the default settings you need to power down your PC and pull the power cord from PC and hold down the power button for 10 seconds like i said in order to reset the EC sensor...

If you do not do this the EC sensor still can cause trouble because of you didn't reset it and BIOS flash doesn't reset EC sensor you have to do it manually. You can also unplug your power cord from PC and let it sit there like that for minimum of 10 minutes so the EC sensor also resets, i choose to push and hold down the power button because it will drain all the capacitors from any left over current and its faster than letting it sit for 10 minutes, but that is up to you wat you want.


----------



## kaseki

*Cold Boot.*

Yikes, guys, this topic has been beaten to death in this thread -- I think more than once (which makes it a zombie topic).

What is happening is that with no power, certain training parameters are forgotten. When you repower and try to POST, the EC starts training over. Each training fail will cause it to try again. If the retry setting value is only 1, then you don't get more tries, and the DRAM frequency will be reset to 2133. Successful POST with OC timings will generally take three tries, so the retry value in the BIOS settings should be set to 3 or greater. I believe this setting is now at the end of the table of DRAM timings.

Also, it is my opinion that the more settings that are changed from Auto to a fixed value, the higher the probability of training success, assuming that the values support stability and that they are within the scope of training changes. Unfortunately, many training-determined values are not BIOS settings, and they are not written to the BIOS by the EC, so this absurd cycling at cold boot is going to be with us for a while.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> It does not work with TOTAL POWER CUTOFF like hes tryuing. I do flashback method every time and its my video how to do it in Elmor's first post. Does not help with memory dropping to 2133 then u load profile and u back at whatever You had before.
> 
> On that note i need tu update my Video with link to New bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mis one point in your video. You didn't pull the power cord from your PSU and hold down the power button in order to reset the EC sensor..
> 
> After you load the default settings you need to power down your PC and pull the power cord from PC and hold down the power button for 10 seconds like i said in order to reset the EC sensor...
> 
> If you do not do this the EC sensor still can cause trouble because of you didn't reset it and BIOS flash doesn't reset EC sensor you have to do it manually. You can also unplug your power cord from PC and let it sit there like that for minimum of 10 minutes so the EC sensor also resets, i choose to push and hold down the power button because it will drain all the capacitors from any left over current and its faster than letting it sit for 10 minutes, but that is up to you wat you want.
Click to expand...

Are you sure about this power button effect? In most motherboards since almost the beginning of the PC age, the power button only triggers a powered keep-alive circuit on the motherboard that then tells the PSU to supply power to other elements. If the PSU is unplugged, none of this happens, and certainly capacitors in the board are going to discharge according to the time constants determined by their capacitances and the resistive loads they face.


----------



## Timur Born

Clear CMOS needed for EC to clean up, at least here.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Like I got Haphephobia permanent depression cause of it and social anxiety. AMD and Raja hyped me like no product ever before especially Ryzend delivered what they said it will . When Nuumbers hit i ended up in so bad mental state that i had to go back on antidepressants for a month to get back to stable state. Thats why i will never EVER EVER buy AMD gpu again rather spend 1.5 grand on titan from money grabbing NV at lest they dont lie . And that comes from person that owned Every single Ati and AMD card till Fury X that was poor also. I never had NV before 980Ti.
> 
> But thats OT so You would understand what they done to ME personally with their POOR VOLTA bull****.


Is this a joke?


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flyn08*
> 
> Hey guys! I have just installed a new 960 evo nvme ssd.
> 
> Drivers and firmware are up to date. Any ideas about this error? (i can't acivate rapid mode)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Making sure the system was running the newest Samsung drivers fixed it for me after a reboot


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Are you sure about this power button effect? In most motherboards since almost the beginning of the PC age, the power button only triggers a powered keep-alive circuit on the motherboard that then tells the PSU to supply power to other elements. If the PSU is unplugged, none of this happens, and certainly capacitors in the board are going to discharge according to the time constants determined by their capacitances and the resistive loads they face.


Yes i am sure.

I did it many times when i was having errors and just as of today it happen to do it also as i am still struggling with Fan speed issues which i almost have solved.

The EC sensor is an external sensor so clearing CMOS does nothing for it. Its on MSI forum as well and on ROG forum how to reset EC Sensor..


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Are you sure about this power button effect? In most motherboards since almost the beginning of the PC age, the power button only triggers a powered keep-alive circuit on the motherboard that then tells the PSU to supply power to other elements. If the PSU is unplugged, none of this happens, and certainly capacitors in the board are going to discharge according to the time constants determined by their capacitances and the resistive loads they face.


If you knew how one touch buttons work, you wouldn't be asking that question
I can confirm... That definitely works

Edit:
Power cord has to be unplugged and PSU switch needs to be still as "on" though for it to work.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Are you sure about this power button effect? In most motherboards since almost the beginning of the PC age, the power button only triggers a powered keep-alive circuit on the motherboard that then tells the PSU to supply power to other elements. If the PSU is unplugged, none of this happens, and certainly capacitors in the board are going to discharge according to the time constants determined by their capacitances and the resistive loads they face.
> 
> 
> 
> If you knew how one touch buttons work, you wouldn't be asking that question
> I can confirm... That definitely works
> 
> Edit:
> Power cord has to be unplugged and PSU switch needs to be still as "on" though for it to work.
Click to expand...

I only know what the ATX12V power supply specification says. The circuit might react to the button if the PSU is still (when unplugged) supplying power to the button circuit. My board on my PSU goes down, LED-wise, in a few seconds. I guess I need to make a measurement of how long that circuit stays up. Normally, I wouldn't unplug the supply before turning it off.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I only know what the ATX12V power supply specification says. The circuit might react to the button if the PSU is still (when unplugged) supplying power to the button circuit. My board on my PSU goes down, LED-wise, in a few seconds. I guess I need to make a measurement of how long that circuit stays up. Normally, I wouldn't unplug the supply before turning it off.


Capacitors will be emptied in a matter of seconds
Usually lights go out in like 2 or 3 secs meaning there's no longer power in the capacitors
But to be on the safe side... most people tend to hold the one touch button for like 10 secs which is perfectly fine.

Unplugging the system while it's running is like power has been cut off
This should be no problem IMO but can lead to data corruption so this i don't prefer.

I usually like to just let it shut down normally, before i pull the plug and drain the capacitors.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Is this a joke?


If a mental illness You consider a joke then it is.... I hot days that i constantly think about suicide cause have enough bit im too big coward to do it. Spend weeks and weeks doing stuff alone cause i hate humans had some very bad situations. Had 2 quid a job once cause could not cope with laughter abuse and **** i was getting from all the nice guys working there.
I was one of first to get oculus rift since hate my reality. Rather spend time in VIrtual one.

Thats why i have infinite amount of time too run tests of ddr kits and beta bioses.

Only time im out is on raves every weekend. Where people are messed up on mdma or keth and dont judge others. Tooke me 4 or 5 years to get used to getting hugged at events...

In polish but Forza 7 runs like this


----------



## webhito

Pretty sure he was refering to the nvidia not lying part.


----------



## 19DELTASNAFU

After reading some and then just reading random posts I need an honest opinion. I'm going to build a new computer, I have ALL the parts, I got the 1800x and CH6 from Amazon before they were available to sell (preorder I guess is what you call it). I have a neurological disease and a degenerative spinal disease (might play on your decision). I have all EK water cooling parts 2x 480x60mm rads, dual pumps, dual monsoon rads, RX 64 Vega, Primochill hardline fittings and petg,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seansplayin*
> 
> I was early adopter as well, like overnighted everything on the first day it was released. lol Good luck


I got mine about 4 weeks, maybe more after it was ordered from amazon. No, I may be wrong, I think I got the processor sooner than the MB, the MB seems to have took forever.


----------



## GraveNoX

I get no more hitching/stutter in windows by setting "Memory Interleaving" to "Channel", there are several other settings like "Die", "Socket", "Disabled" but I didn't tested the others, I'm good for now.
I use G.Skill 2x8GB SR, 1T, GM off, BGS off, BGSAlt off
https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/memory-interleaving.415749/
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/6qy167/had_stuttering_over_a_month_changed_memory/


----------



## Disassociative

It still seems on 1602 after Windows goes into sleep mode the motherboard goes back to reading the Tctl CPU temperature instead of the Tdie temperature which in turn leads my fans to speed up to their mid and max speeds. I think this has been an ongoing issue since... god I can't remember 1403...? Either way it's a bit annoying and makes sleep mode a bit useless since I have to reboot or shut down my PC after it wakes up to get the fans behaving normal again.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disassociative*
> 
> It still seems on 1602 after Windows goes into sleep mode the motherboard goes back to reading the Tctl CPU temperature instead of the Tdie temperature which in turn leads my fans to speed up to their mid and max speeds. I think this has been an ongoing issue since... god I can't remember 1403...? Either way it's a bit annoying and makes sleep mode a bit useless since I have to reboot or shut down my PC after it wakes up to get the fans behaving normal again.


The worst part is that, apparently, Asus KNOWS about the issue, and HAS KNOWN for several BIOS revisions. I guess they can't be bothered to implement a fix.


----------



## Cata79

Stable RAM settings in 1403 are unstable in 1602. I will stick to 1403, I don't care about new bios'es anymore.


----------



## d0mini

Lordzed, no one should ever have to feel like that man, for any reason. I really hope you get through it. PM'd you because this is really too OT.


----------



## mackanz

Would someone with Bios 1602 be so very kind and post a screenshot of their cpu multi, divider and that page? Take a picture where you see the target speed in the upper left corner like this picture.
Speed doesn't matter, as long as it is manual or DOCP.

Something is fundamentally changed in this bios as far as cpu overclocking goes.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> 
> Would someone with Bios 1602 be so very kind and post a screenshot of their cpu multi, divider and that page? Take a picture where you see the target speed in the upper left corner like this picture.
> Speed doesn't matter, as long as it is manual or DOCP.
> 
> Something is fundamentally changed in this bios as far as cpu overclocking goes.


The only thing i see wrong is that you load up DOCP 3603 profile and you set ram frequency to 3333.. You set ratio to 39x and get 3.9 GHz, what seems to be off according to you than?


----------



## mackanz

The DOCP is the standard one if you look one more time. DOCP standard have always defaulted to the memory set spd. Memory speed isn't the issue i'm asking about, it's the cpu speed.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> The DOCP is the standard one if you look one more time. DOCP standard have always defaulted to the memory set spd. Memory speed isn't the issue i'm asking about, it's the cpu speed.


You didn't specify FID value
Maybe that why it's showing some thing else then you expected


----------



## mackanz

FID is specified and it is the only value i could set that had the target speed of 3900 mhz if you look in the upper left corner. Yet in Windows, it is definitely not 3900. What happened to the normal multis of 30-40?


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

sorry.. i ment "DID"








You could check Ramad his settings
He uses the FID and DID also for specifying the speed

I'm still on 1501 and the following give me 4Ghz

Ai Overclock Tuner [Default][*Manual]*
BCLK Frequency *[100.0000]*
Custom CPU Core Ratio *[Auto]*
> CPU Core Ratio [Auto]*[40.00]*


----------



## Disassociative

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> The worst part is that, apparently, Asus KNOWS about the issue, and HAS KNOWN for several BIOS revisions. I guess they can't be bothered to implement a fix.


That's disappointing. I like the ASUS Q-Fan control stuff, it's one of the reasons I've used ASUS boards for my last 2 builds and went with them again for my current Ryzen one. I wish they'd fix it.


----------



## mackanz

Found out that it is 2XFID/DID that is the Multi and Auto DID turned out to be something totally different. 8 DID is the lowest manual you can set which makes sense. 2X156/8 is 39.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> Found out that it is 2XFID/DID that is the Multi and Auto DID turned out to be something totally different. 8 DID is the lowest manual you can set which makes sense. 2X156/8 is 39.


Those fields are for Pstate i think
Check this if you want to know how to set Pstate


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> Found out that it is 2XFID/DID that is the Multi and Auto DID turned out to be something totally different. 8 DID is the lowest manual you can set which makes sense. 2X156/8 is 39.


Changing the setting "Custom CPU Core Ratio" to AUTO will show the traditional multiplier (x38, x39...etc).
CPU speed will be bugged and stuck at P-state 1 if P-stat 0 settings are changed to values the CPU does not agree with or understand.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disassociative*
> 
> That's disappointing. I like the ASUS Q-Fan control stuff, it's one of the reasons I've used ASUS boards for my last 2 builds and went with them again for my current Ryzen one. I wish they'd fix it.


Yes it is..

This is a known issue which they know of for a very very long time. The reason i think they do not fix it is because not all systems are affected by it..

I discussed the EC sensor issues i am having with The Stilt and in my own testing it only happens when i try to access it via hardwareinfo64.. I run Aida64 for a couple of days and i have zero issues and temps, fan speeds are normal. As soon as i launch hardwareinfo64, i get this crazy stuff like weird temp readings like -79 and fan speed is all over the place or set at 100%.

It appears that hardwareinfo64 triggers the option from hardware fan control to software control and than the sensor gets overloaded and craps out which is causing these issues. I don't personally think its hardwareinfo64 to blame but rather Asus for adding this stupid sensor which is extremely buggy and cheap..

I send Asus an email about it and i would suggest anyone that is having this problem to do that too in order to gather more info and to show them that there are a lof of us affected by it. Its own software called ALsuite is extremely buggy and you need an external removal tool to get rid of it.. IMO this is unacceptable for such high end hardware and they need to look in to this or perhaps remove the EC sensor entirely and find another solution to monitor temps etc.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

So after updating to 1602 from 1501 my computer boots fine but once i run Cinebench it crash's on the CPU test, its running at the same settings as before, i reset them, updated bio's then set them back up and boom issues now. CPU at 3.9ghz @ 1.4volts 1.1 SOC, ram at 3000mhz 16-16-16-35-1T @ 1.35 volts. anyone else having issues with this? running a 1700 and corsair dominator platinum ddr4 32GB kit. how high is safe for CPU and Dram volts?


----------



## Pilotasso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> So after updating to 1602 from 1501 my computer boots fine but once i run Cinebench it crash's on the CPU test, its running at the same settings as before, i reset them, updated bio's then set them back up and boom issues now. CPU at 3.9ghz @ 1.4volts 1.1 SOC, ram at 3000mhz 16-16-16-35-1T @ 1.35 volts. anyone else having issues with this? running a 1700 and corsair dominator platinum ddr4 32GB kit. how high is safe for CPU and Dram volts?


Make a memory burn test before concluding it's the processor. I was failing until I switched to Stilts 3200 safe timings with 2T rate command.


----------



## Ramad

*Current settings BIOS 1602*

Changes from last settings are highlighted (lower CPU voltage, lower SOC voltage and lower CLDO_VDDP voltage).

OS: Windows 8.1
R5 1600 @3.8GHz, Custom P-states, Relaxed EDC throttling: enabled
Patriot Viper Elite @3200MT/s (dual rank 2 x 8GB)

CLDO_VDDP: *425mV*
CAD drivers setup: 20 - 40 - 20
CAD drivers strength: 20 Ohm- 20 Ohm- 40 Ohm- 20 Ohm
CPU voltage: 1.238V + *0.03750V*
SOC voltage: *0.925V*
DRAM voltage: 1.3V
VTTDDR: 1.32V/2 = 0.66V
tRFC at RAM defaults: 416 - 256 - 176
Rtt values: RZQ/1 - RZQ/3 - RZQ/1
PROC_ODT: 60 Ohm
DRAM R1-R4 values: 20
PCIE R1-R3 values: Enabled - Enabled - 40
VDDP: 0.810V

*All relevant settings*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [5]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Manual]
> FID [152]
> DID [8]
Performance Bias [None]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Enabled]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
- CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.03750]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [0.92500]
DRAM Voltage [1.30000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [1.82000]
1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]

Mem Over Clock Fail Count [3]
DRAM CAS# Latency [16]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [18]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [18]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [18]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [36]
Trc_SM [54]
TrrdS_SM [4]
TrrdL_SM [6]
Tfaw_SM [24]
TwtrS_SM [4]
TwtrL_SM [8]
Twr_SM [12]
Trcpage_SM [1]
TrdrdScl_SM [4]
TwrwrScl_SM [4]
Trfc_SM [416]
Trfc2_SM [256]
Trfc4_SM [176]
Tcwl_SM [16]
Trtp_SM [6]
Trdwr_SM [7]
Twrrd_SM [1]
TwrwrSc_SM [1]
TwrwrSd_SM [6]
TwrwrDd_SM [6]
TrdrdSc_SM [1]
TrdrdSd_SM [4]
TrdrdDd_SM [4]
Tcke_SM [1]
ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [RZQ/1]
RttWr [RZQ/3]
RttPark [RZQ/1]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [20]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [40]
MemCkeSetup_SM [20]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]

VTTDDR Voltage [0.66000]
VPP_MEM Voltage [2.50000]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [0.50000]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [0.50000]
VDDP Voltage [0.81000]
VDDP Standby Voltage [0.81000]
1.8V Standby Voltage [1.82000]
CPU 3.3v AUX [3.30000]
2.5V SB Voltage [2.50000]
DRAM R1 Tune [20]
DRAM R2 Tune [20]
DRAM R3 Tune [20]
DRAM R4 Tune [20]
PCIE Tune R1 [Enabled]
PCIE Tune R2 [Enabled]
PCIE Tune R3 [40]
PLL Tune R1 [Disabled]
PLL reference voltage [0]
T Offset [40]
Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Enabled]
Clock Amplitude [Normal]

CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 1]
CPU Current Capability [100%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
CPU Voltage Frequency [400]
CPU Power Duty Control [Extreme]
CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
Manual Adjustment [Fast]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
VDDSOC Current Capability [100%]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
Manual Adjustment [Fast]
DRAM Current Capability [130%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.30000]



*Result*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> Make a memory burn test before concluding it's the processor. I was failing until I switched to Stilts 3200 safe timings with 2T rate command.


Good idea. ill check ram timing and see how that effects my computer.


----------



## GraveNoX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> So after updating to 1602 from 1501 my computer boots fine but once i run Cinebench it crash's on the CPU test, its running at the same settings as before, i reset them, updated bio's then set them back up and boom issues now. CPU at 3.9ghz @ 1.4volts 1.1 SOC, ram at 3000mhz 16-16-16-35-1T @ 1.35 volts. anyone else having issues with this? running a 1700 and corsair dominator platinum ddr4 32GB kit. how high is safe for CPU and Dram volts?


On 1501 and 1.4v, what voltage showed on right side on BIOS ? If it was 1.417/1.438, then that was the correct voltage in the first place, not 1.4 like you have set it up
On 1602 and 1.4v, it should show the nearest value, which is 1.395 and this is lower than previous BIOS at 1.417/1.438 so it's not enough so you need to bump voltage to 1.425/1.437 to get 1.417/1.438 again in the right corner.

As you can see, when changing for example DDR voltage, it shows more than it should (From my understanding, the higher value is the right voltage). This issue has been fixed only for vcore which was a known issue since day 1.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> *Current settings BIOS 1602*
> 
> Changes from last settings are highlighted (lower CPU voltage, lower SOC voltage and lower CLDO_VDDP voltage).
> 
> OS: Windows 8.1
> R5 1600 @3.8GHz, Custom P-states, Relaxed EDC throttling: enabled
> Patriot Viper Elite @3200MT/s (dual rank 2 x 8GB)
> 
> CLDO_VDDP: *425mV*
> CAD drivers setup: 20 - 40 - 20
> CAD drivers strength: 20 Ohm- 20 Ohm- 40 Ohm- 20 Ohm
> CPU voltage: 1.238V + *0.03750V*
> SOC voltage: *0.925V*
> DRAM voltage: 1.3V
> VTTDDR: 1.32V/2 = 0.66V
> tRFC at RAM defaults: 416 - 256 - 176
> Rtt values: RZQ/1 - RZQ/3 - RZQ/1
> PROC_ODT: 60 Ohm
> DRAM R1-R4 values: 20
> PCIE R1-R3 values: Enabled - Enabled - 40
> VDDP: 0.810V
> 
> *All relevant settings*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [5]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Manual]
> > FID [152]
> > DID [8]
> Performance Bias [None]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Enabled]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
> CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
> - CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.03750]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [0.92500]
> DRAM Voltage [1.30000]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [1.82000]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]
> 
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [3]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [16]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [18]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [18]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [18]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [36]
> Trc_SM [54]
> TrrdS_SM [4]
> TrrdL_SM [6]
> Tfaw_SM [24]
> TwtrS_SM [4]
> TwtrL_SM [8]
> Twr_SM [12]
> Trcpage_SM [1]
> TrdrdScl_SM [4]
> TwrwrScl_SM [4]
> Trfc_SM [416]
> Trfc2_SM [256]
> Trfc4_SM [176]
> Tcwl_SM [16]
> Trtp_SM [6]
> Trdwr_SM [7]
> Twrrd_SM [1]
> TwrwrSc_SM [1]
> TwrwrSd_SM [6]
> TwrwrDd_SM [6]
> TrdrdSc_SM [1]
> TrdrdSd_SM [4]
> TrdrdDd_SM [4]
> Tcke_SM [1]
> ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [RZQ/1]
> RttWr [RZQ/3]
> RttPark [RZQ/1]
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [20]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [40]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [20]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> 
> VTTDDR Voltage [0.66000]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [2.50000]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [0.50000]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [0.50000]
> VDDP Voltage [0.81000]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [0.81000]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [1.82000]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [3.30000]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [2.50000]
> DRAM R1 Tune [20]
> DRAM R2 Tune [20]
> DRAM R3 Tune [20]
> DRAM R4 Tune [20]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Enabled]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Enabled]
> PCIE Tune R3 [40]
> PLL Tune R1 [Disabled]
> PLL reference voltage [0]
> T Offset [40]
> Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Enabled]
> Clock Amplitude [Normal]
> 
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 1]
> CPU Current Capability [100%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> CPU Voltage Frequency [400]
> CPU Power Duty Control [Extreme]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
> Manual Adjustment [Fast]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [100%]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
> Manual Adjustment [Fast]
> DRAM Current Capability [130%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.30000]
> 
> 
> 
> *Result*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


regular useless settings?
latency 18 will stand any masochism

probably it's time to start the records using 2666 cl 20


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> regular useless settings?
> latency 18 will stand any masochism
> 
> probably it's time to start the records using 2666 cl 20


Learning about RAM is not hard. I suggest you start learning what it is to start with.

That is CAS 16, and the RAM is running at 3200MT/s with tight sub-timings using 1.3V. I would like to see your results at 3200MT/s running OCCT for around 3 hours using 1.35V, not 1.3V as I did. Post you results when you are done. And you don't have to reduce SOC voltage to 0.925V as in my results, use any SOC voltage you like. I would like to see your testing results using OCCT for 3 hours.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveNoX*
> 
> On 1501 and 1.4v, what voltage showed on right side on BIOS ? If it was 1.417/1.438, then that was the correct voltage in the first place, not 1.4 like you have set it up
> On 1602 and 1.4v, it should show the nearest value, which is 1.395 and this is lower than previous BIOS at 1.417/1.438 so it's not enough so you need to bump voltage to 1.425/1.437 to get 1.417/1.438 again in the right corner.
> 
> As you can see, when changing for example DDR voltage, it shows more than it should (From my understanding, the higher value is the right voltage). This issue has been fixed only for vcore which was a known issue since day 1.


Thanks for the tip, that fixed my issue im running the volt at 1.437 and its stable again and iv run cinebench afew times to test, ill run a stronger stress test here soon but i was also able to lower my ram from 16-16-16-35-1T to 16-15-15-33-1T so thats nice. i might try for 4.0ghz on CPU, once i look more into safe volts for ram/cpu ect ect


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> So after updating to 1602 from 1501 my computer boots fine but once i run Cinebench it crash's on the CPU test, its running at the same settings as before, i reset them, updated bio's then set them back up and boom issues now. CPU at 3.9ghz @ 1.4volts 1.1 SOC, ram at 3000mhz 16-16-16-35-1T @ 1.35 volts. anyone else having issues with this? running a 1700 and corsair dominator platinum ddr4 32GB kit. how high is safe for CPU and Dram volts?


I updated to 1602 and mine has crashed on Cinebench, Steam, and also at boot. All my BIOS settings are the same, so I don't know what its problem is.


----------



## mackanz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> regular useless settings?
> latency 18 will stand any masochism
> 
> probably it's time to start the records using 2666 cl 20


Are you that rude in general or are you using google translate?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> *Current settings BIOS 1602*
> 
> Changes from last settings are highlighted (lower CPU voltage, lower SOC voltage and lower CLDO_VDDP voltage).
> 
> OS: Windows 8.1
> R5 1600 @3.8GHz, Custom P-states, Relaxed EDC throttling: enabled
> Patriot Viper Elite @3200MT/s (dual rank 2 x 8GB)
> 
> CLDO_VDDP: *425mV*
> CAD drivers setup: 20 - 40 - 20
> CAD drivers strength: 20 Ohm- 20 Ohm- 40 Ohm- 20 Ohm
> CPU voltage: 1.238V + *0.03750V*
> SOC voltage: *0.925V*
> DRAM voltage: 1.3V
> VTTDDR: 1.32V/2 = 0.66V
> tRFC at RAM defaults: 416 - 256 - 176
> Rtt values: RZQ/1 - RZQ/3 - RZQ/1
> PROC_ODT: 60 Ohm
> DRAM R1-R4 values: 20
> PCIE R1-R3 values: Enabled - Enabled - 40
> VDDP: 0.810V
> 
> *All relevant settings*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [5]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Manual]
> > FID [152]
> > DID [8]
> Performance Bias [None]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Enabled]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
> CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
> - CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.03750]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [0.92500]
> DRAM Voltage [1.30000]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [1.82000]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]
> 
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [3]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [16]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [18]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [18]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [18]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [36]
> Trc_SM [54]
> TrrdS_SM [4]
> TrrdL_SM [6]
> Tfaw_SM [24]
> TwtrS_SM [4]
> TwtrL_SM [8]
> Twr_SM [12]
> Trcpage_SM [1]
> TrdrdScl_SM [4]
> TwrwrScl_SM [4]
> Trfc_SM [416]
> Trfc2_SM [256]
> Trfc4_SM [176]
> Tcwl_SM [16]
> Trtp_SM [6]
> Trdwr_SM [7]
> Twrrd_SM [1]
> TwrwrSc_SM [1]
> TwrwrSd_SM [6]
> TwrwrDd_SM [6]
> TrdrdSc_SM [1]
> TrdrdSd_SM [4]
> TrdrdDd_SM [4]
> Tcke_SM [1]
> ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [RZQ/1]
> RttWr [RZQ/3]
> RttPark [RZQ/1]
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [20]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [40]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [20]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> 
> VTTDDR Voltage [0.66000]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [2.50000]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [0.50000]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [0.50000]
> VDDP Voltage [0.81000]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [0.81000]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [1.82000]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [3.30000]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [2.50000]
> DRAM R1 Tune [20]
> DRAM R2 Tune [20]
> DRAM R3 Tune [20]
> DRAM R4 Tune [20]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Enabled]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Enabled]
> PCIE Tune R3 [40]
> PLL Tune R1 [Disabled]
> PLL reference voltage [0]
> T Offset [40]
> Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Enabled]
> Clock Amplitude [Normal]
> 
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 1]
> CPU Current Capability [100%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> CPU Voltage Frequency [400]
> CPU Power Duty Control [Extreme]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
> Manual Adjustment [Fast]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [100%]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
> Manual Adjustment [Fast]
> DRAM Current Capability [130%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.30000]
> 
> 
> 
> *Result*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow! That is a low value of CLDO_VDDP. But then, as I recall you are on a different DRAM pair.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveNoX*
> 
> On 1501 and 1.4v, what voltage showed on right side on BIOS ? If it was 1.417/1.438, then that was the correct voltage in the first place, not 1.4 like you have set it up
> On 1602 and 1.4v, it should show the nearest value, which is 1.395 and this is lower than previous BIOS at 1.417/1.438 so it's not enough so you need to bump voltage to 1.425/1.437 to get 1.417/1.438 again in the right corner.
> 
> As you can see, when changing for example DDR voltage, it shows more than it should (From my understanding, the higher value is the right voltage). This issue has been fixed only for vcore which was a known issue since day 1.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> I updated to 1602 and mine has crashed on Cinebench, Steam, and also at boot. All my BIOS settings are the same, so I don't know what its problem is.


i did what Gravenox said and i was able to run cinebench and play pubg without any issues. up the CPU volts abit and i was golden. i think around 1.45volt @ 3.9ghz


----------



## webhito

Nope, back to square one, anniversary edition did not take away the stuttering, neither did changing the memory interleaving.

One question though, just to make sure those that were/are having the issue, does your cpu usage spike to 100% prior to the stuttering?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Wow! That is a low value of CLDO_VDDP. But then, as I recall you are on a different DRAM pair.


I have been testing low CLDO values in the last 2 weeks. I did not think it was actually running at 425mV at first, I thought it was reverting to a different value until I hit 275mV when it refused to boot that I knew it was actually booting at the voltage I have entered while testing (higher than 275mV). I have tried CLDO voltages from 625mV to 275mV with a 50mV jump every time, then testing RAM stability every time I have decreased CLDO voltage .
Have been running at 325mV for a few days now, to see the effect on other voltages and settings. I believe that it's the combination of Rtt, CAD, DRAM Tune, PCIE Tune and CLDO tuning that helps getting the results I'm seeing. Those can be different on other systems depending on CPU, RAM... etc, so I believe that you are right.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disassociative*
> 
> It still seems on 1602 after Windows goes into sleep mode the motherboard goes back to reading the Tctl CPU temperature instead of the Tdie temperature which in turn leads my fans to speed up to their mid and max speeds. I think this has been an ongoing issue since... god I can't remember 1403...? Either way it's a bit annoying and makes sleep mode a bit useless since I have to reboot or shut down my PC after it wakes up to get the fans behaving normal again.


Can't believe this is still an issue. I always have to reboot after resuming from sleep to get my fans to quiet back down... This is seriously the only problem I have with my system anymore.


----------



## Randa71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Can't believe this is still an issue. I always have to reboot after resuming from sleep to get my fans to quiet back down... This is seriously the only problem I have with my system anymore.


me too, same problem.....after resume from sleep TCTL TDIE aren't correct.....it's really incredible...this is an easy bug and very very easy to replicate....i'm very disappointed with Asus...not serious after 6 months...
we should be paid from Asus for all this FREE testing.... in my opinion


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Can't believe this is still an issue. I always have to reboot after resuming from sleep to get my fans to quiet back down... This is seriously the only problem I have with my system anymore.


Do you calibrate the fans before choosing/making a profile after a BIOS update?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randa71*
> 
> me too, same problem.....after resume from sleep TCTL TDIE aren't correct.....it's really incredible...this is an easy bug and very very easy to replicate....i'm very disappointed with Asus...not serious after 6 months...
> we should be paid from Asus for all this FREE testing.... in my opinion


There is nothing Asus can do about this unfortunately.. They choose to buy crappy chip which is the ITE8665E (EC sensor) Its the worst chip you can buy IMO because lots of people have problems with it and Asus keeps buying it for a long time now.. Its time to complain to Asus about this terrible chip choice in the hope they will fix this with newer motherboards..

I send Asus an Email about this and hopefully i will get an positive answer but i am afraid not.. They are never going to call back all the boards with this sensor..

The only thing you can do is disabling this EC sensor from monitoring in Aida64 or hardwareinfo64, it can also cause corruption if you have both programs installed so i would advice to only use one program. Resetting this EC sensor can help in most cases. You can do this by turning your PC off, pull the power cord from your PC and hold the power button for 10 sec. Than restart the PC normally and you should be fine.


----------



## Randa71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> There is nothing Asus can do about this unfortunately.. They choose to buy crappy chip which is the ITE8665E (EC sensor) Its the worst chip you can buy IMO because lots of people have problems with it and Asus keeps buying it for a long time now.. Its time to complain to Asus about this terrible chip choice in the hope they will fix this with newer motherboards..
> 
> I send Asus an Email about this and hopefully i will get an positive answer but i am afraid not.. They are never going to call back all the boards with this sensor..


So if i've understood well this is not a bios bug but a problem with the chip TE8665E itself? and cannot be solved via BIOS update??


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randa71*
> 
> So if i've understood well this is not a bios bug but a problem with the chip TE8665E itself? and cannot be solved via BIOS update??


That is correct. The readings from this EC sensor is not reliable and is extremely buggy. I did some testing this week and came to that conclusion with The Stilt. I Emailed Asus about this and like i said before, people with issues should report this to Asus.


----------



## ixoid

Hello!

Can anyone share link with *@Stilt* DRAM preset for 3466 s-rank b-die ? Can't find it.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ixoid*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Can anyone share link with *@Stilt* DRAM preset for 3466 s-rank b-die ? Can't find it.


Its in your BIOS... Look for RAM presents.


----------



## crastakippers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> *Cold Boot.*
> 
> Yikes, guys, this topic has been beaten to death in this thread -- I think more than once (which makes it a zombie topic).
> 
> What is happening is that with no power, certain training parameters are forgotten. When you repower and try to POST, the EC starts training over. Each training fail will cause it to try again. If the retry setting value is only 1, then you don't get more tries, and the DRAM frequency will be reset to 2133. Successful POST with OC timings will generally take three tries, so the retry value in the BIOS settings should be set to 3 or greater. *I believe this setting is now at the end of the table of DRAM timings.*


I cannot find the option to set the number of retrys in the 1403 bios. Is it named something obscure?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crastakippers*
> 
> I cannot find the option to set the number of retrys in the 1403 bios. Is it named something obscure?


Advanced\AMD CBS\DDR4 Common Options Fail_CNT.


----------



## crastakippers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Advanced\AMD CBS\DDR4 Common Options Fail_CNT.


Thanks so much for that.


----------



## Triniboi82

Under water currently sitting @ 3.9GHz / 1.395v, solid as a rock.

https://valid.x86.fr/ghac9t

https://valid.x86.fr/ghac9t


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That is correct. The readings from this EC sensor is not reliable and is extremely buggy. I did some testing this week and came to that conclusion with The Stilt. I Emailed Asus about this and like i said before, people with issues should report this to Asus.


I've been pointing out that this Super I/O chip has been a source of various problems for months.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crastakippers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Advanced\AMD CBS\DDR4 Common Options Fail_CNT.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for that.
Click to expand...

Sorry, I guess I misremembered where it is. I'm not at present able to delve into the BIOS at a whim.


----------



## looncraz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That is correct. The readings from this EC sensor is not reliable and is extremely buggy. I did some testing this week and came to that conclusion with The Stilt. I Emailed Asus about this and like i said before, people with issues should report this to Asus.


To clarify: Tctl and Tdie are reported directly via the CPU. The TE8665E has a 'CPU' value that is usually Tdie, but swaps to Tctl after sleep - which is likely a BIOS failure as it does not place the TE8665E back into a properly initialized state after sleep.

The TE8665E also reports the motherboard, socket, and other temperatures, ad well as fan RPMs and Vcore... none of those are problematic (and none require any logical configuration). The CPU temperature reported by the TE8665E on the CH6 is simply an integer version of Tdie (and Tctl when the BIOS doesn't update it after sleep). I'm not sure how the TE8665E acquires this temperature value, though.


----------



## Spartoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its in your BIOS... Look for RAM presents.


Are these presets under the Overclocking Presets or the D.O.C.P Presets? I don't have B-die RAM, but just curious to where they are because I've never seen them.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> I've been pointing out that this Super I/O chip has been a source of various problems for months.


Ow but this crappy chip is on motherboards for far to long imo, i had this problem on my previous 990FX chipset too and not all encounter this problem but its the same chip on almost all Asus boards so it CAN happen to all of us at any given time.

Surprising thing is that there is no datasheet for this chip to be found.. They are responsible for this chip: http://www.ite.com.tw/

People with problems should contact Asus about this because this is unacceptable imo.. They asked Raja Asus on this matter in the ROG forum but no answer is found for months..

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?93421-AiO-Header-and-CPU-Fan-headers-shut-down/page5

imo they should fix this and if they can't, replace the chips on the boards with problems for something else..

@[email protected] @elmor Would you be so kind to take a look at this? People are having serious problems with this sensor.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartoi*
> 
> Are these presets under the Overclocking Presets or the D.O.C.P Presets? I don't have B-die RAM, but just curious to where they are because I've never seen them.


Yes, you go to Dram timing control and than overclocking presets.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> ...
> imo they should fix this and if they can't, replace the chips on the boards with problems for something else..
> 
> @[email protected] @elmor Would you be so kind to take a look at this? People are having serious problems with this sensor.


Is Raja known as Raja Koduri? I believe he just went on a three month sabbatical. N/M, profile pics are different.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Is Raja known as Raja Koduri? I believe he just went on a three month sabbatical. N/M, profile pics are different.


Yes that's him. I just read on the net that is indeed out of order till december.. Guess we have to deal with Elmor instead until then.

I Emailed Asus so i hope to get an answer next week.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Is Raja known as Raja Koduri? I believe he just went on a three month sabbatical. N/M, profile pics are different.


Those are different persons.
[email protected] is the guy in blue shirt in the first picture here: https://www.techpowerup.com/190673/asus-rog-rampage-iv-black-edition-breaks-five-overclocking-world-records and he is a Tech Marketing Manager.


----------



## hurricane28

Yep, that's actually correct.

This is him: https://rog.asus.com/forum/member.php?3408-Raja-ASUS


----------



## T800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Nope, stuttering came back a few hours later and kept getting worse afterwards. Thw geforce forums has a 90 something page thread with people complaining about these stutters/freezes so I am definitely not alone. It seems creators update and nvidia are the culprits. Gonna downgrade to anniversary update and see if if fixes the problem.


This problem has been around since CU. Going back to v.1607 and not installing drivers later than 378.92 is a perfect fix.

I had this with Ryzen 7 1800X and I have it now with i9 7900X too. No fix yet.

They said at this topic joining Windows Insider program and getting latest updates from there solves the problem for a certain point but not the whole of it. Fingers crossed.

I'll give it a shot to Insider Program too.


----------



## T800

I also mentioned this problem in this thread long ago but someone said I don’t have it and after that no interest. But this problem of course not related with this board or platform, I agree with that.


----------



## crastakippers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Sorry, I guess I misremembered where it is. I'm not at present able to delve into the BIOS at a whim.


Its all good.
My memory is stable at 3200 (FlareX). But every so often on boot it would revert back to default speed. Hopefully its going to stay at 3200 now.


----------



## T800

If it resets at boot sequence than your RAM settings automatically lost and default settings came back which in your situation is DDR4 2400MHz.

Also AMD CBS settings lost too in this process if you set any P-State overclock they were long gone.

You can try setting Fail CNT(I don't remember exact name now) under AMD CBS-UMC. With this setting CPU try again to boot at this setting again if it was a failed attempt. You can set it to "3" for three retries.


----------



## T800

I open BIOS now and this setting is under Advanced Menu-AMD CBS-UMC Common Options-DDR4 Common Options-Fail_CNT


----------



## AmxdPt

Is there any reason why my motherboard won't detect my chassis fan 2 speed anymore?

Bios revision: 1602


----------



## Reikoji

hrm question already answered.


----------



## AmxdPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> hrm question already answered.


Is this related with that Super I/O chip too?


----------



## hurricane28

It could be. you can try by resetting it.

Shut down PC, unplug your powercord from PSU and hold the power button for 10 sec than plug the powercord back in and power up and see if that fixes it.


----------



## AmxdPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> It could be. you can try by resetting it.
> 
> Shut down PC, unplug your powercord from PSU and hold the power button for 10 sec than plug the powercord back in and power up and see if that fixes it.


will try it! thanks


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Hmmm... So some swear with memtest86
I found a interesting fact in my logs...

Apparently our motherboard has been blacklisted... so no-go for multiprocessor support
As i understand it... when running it you will be forced to only use 1 core


----------



## AmxdPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Hmmm... So some swear with memtest86
> I found a interesting fact in my logs...
> 
> Apparently our motherboard has been blacklisted... so no-go for multiprocessor support
> As i understand it... when running it you will be forced to only use 1 core


What?....


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

That's for the version running from a memorystick.
Not sure if the same applies to the non-memorystick-version


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> That's for the version running from a memorystick.
> Not sure if the same applies to the non-memorystick-version


I am pretty sure its only for the stick version, i never had this issue with other version and i used it multiple times.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Could you check your logs to verify ?


----------



## Anty

Anybody used Mem TweakIt with C6H? Can you change settings from OS or it is just read only.


----------



## ShiftyJ

Could somebody please tell me how to fix q-code 55 on cold boot?


----------



## imisterk

Iv put my system together, worked fine on air. I then installed my custom loop for CPU/GPU and it worked fine. Installed BIOS 1601 and it worked fine.

Installed drivers and when I got to AMD Chipset Driver after restart the PC would not turn on. Now top power button or the big red mobo power button are not turning the mobo. LEDs are showing but nothing.

So I've put 1501 on a memory stick, iv put it in the BIOS slot and held for 3 seconds. It flashed few times and got stuck on the BLUE led now. Ps I did rename to CH6.CAP and tried 1601,1501, 1201 and same issue. I cleared cmos each way. System was bought in the last 3 weeks.

Any ideas why?

G.SKILL 3000Mhz DDR3
AMD 7 1700
GTX 1080Ti
960 EVO 250GB
840 EVO 250GB x2
2TB Seagate HDD
EKWB Supremacy/EKWB 1080ti plates + ddc pump/res and 360/280 rads.


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> So after updating to 1602 from 1501 my computer boots fine but once i run Cinebench it crash's on the CPU test, its running at the same settings as before, i reset them, updated bio's then set them back up and boom issues now. CPU at 3.9ghz @ 1.4volts 1.1 SOC, ram at 3000mhz 16-16-16-35-1T @ 1.35 volts. anyone else having issues with this? running a 1700 and corsair dominator platinum ddr4 32GB kit. how high is safe for CPU and Dram volts?


I've had the same issues. Was running OC fine with BIOS 9920, updated to 1602 and it became unstable with the previous settings I had. Rolled back to 9920 and everything is okay again.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imisterk*
> 
> Iv put my system together, worked fine on air. I then installed my custom loop for CPU/GPU and it worked fine. Installed BIOS 1601 and it worked fine.
> 
> Installed drivers and when I got to AMD Chipset Driver after restart the PC would not turn on. Now top power button or the big red mobo power button are not turning the mobo. LEDs are showing but nothing.
> 
> So I've put 1501 on a memory stick, iv put it in the BIOS slot and held for 3 seconds. It flashed few times and got stuck on the BLUE led now. Ps I did rename to CH6.CAP and tried 1601,1501, 1201 and same issue. I cleared cmos each way. System was bought in the last 3 weeks.
> 
> Any ideas why?
> 
> G.SKILL 3000Mhz DDR3
> AMD 7 1700
> GTX 1080Ti
> 960 EVO 250GB
> 840 EVO 250GB x2
> 2TB Seagate HDD
> EKWB Supremacy/EKWB 1080ti plates + ddc pump/res and 360/280 rads.


The rubber gasket for waterblock, does that have centre section removed?

If not remove it. The gasket is slightly conductive and causes issues.


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imisterk*
> 
> Ps I did rename to CH6.CAP and tried 1601,1501, 1201 and same issue.


It should be C6H.CAP


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReDXfiRe*
> 
> I've had the same issues. Was running OC fine with BIOS 9920, updated to 1602 and it became unstable with the previous settings I had. Rolled back to 9920 and everything is okay again.


I ended up adding alittle more volts to the CPU and everything runs stable again. like 1.4volt on older bio's and 1.45volts on this bio's.


----------



## imisterk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The rubber gasket for waterblock, does that have centre section removed?
> 
> If not remove it. The gasket is slightly conductive and causes issues.


That's still an issue? You would have thought EKWB would of stated this. What if it fried some important component?


----------



## PopeBenedict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Nope, back to square one, anniversary edition did not take away the stuttering, neither did changing the memory interleaving.
> 
> One question though, just to make sure those that were/are having the issue, does your cpu usage spike to 100% prior to the stuttering?


I have been following your posts. I have the same issue and has annoyed me to the point that I just feel to give up on Ryzen. I have tried everything there is, going back to W10 anniversary, getting rid of any OC by loading F5 defaults, reinsert CPU in the socket, resitting cooler, 1 memory stick at the time, using different GPUs (I have a MSI gaming X 1080 and a Asus Strix 1080ti OC), 2 different PSU (1 corsair 1200AX and a brand new Corsair 1200 AXi), 2 different motherboard (both CH6), and three different cpus (2 1700 and 1 1700X). In BF1 is just the worst case scenario where all of the sudden GPU usage drops to 0 % for a second or 2 translating into FPS drops below 10 FPS and happens quite random but, to less extent, this happens also in Ghost Recon Wildlands and even Dark Souls 3....Even worse, this happens sometimes watching YouTube. The only thing left is reinstall windows in a different SSD ( have it installed in a 840 Evo 1TB) but I can't imagine that this is the reason for the FPS drops.

Here is a possible explanation:
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/6aqfc0/amd_4c8t_underperforming_scenario_single_card_vs/[/URL]

This is the short version:
Quote:


> The short of it, is that NV's multi-thread is very thread dependent, as they assemble draw calls into Command Lists for submission to the software scheduler (driver). If threads bounce between the CCX, each time it happens, context is lost since the L1, L2 and L3 cache are local to the CCX, it would cause that rendering thread to stall/restart.
> NV's MT driver also scales up to ~6 threads, scaling on 6 cores but no further beyond that (3dMark driver overhead bench in the above video description, Single-thread results from 2,4,6 cores), suggesting it MT over 6 threads. This fits nicely with Ryzen 6 cores, 3 per CCX. With high load on these threads, windows leaves them alone. On Ryzen 4/8 in 2+2 config, 4 driver threads goes to 4 physical cores, but the 2 extra is now on HT and could have issues being bounced back & forth on the 2 CCXs. This isn't about the latency penalty. It's about the draw call thread losing it's L1/L2/L3 dataset when it gets moved, forcing it to stall to re-fetch from system RAM. With less draw call submission (because we're waiting on 2 of the threads often), GPU usage drops, frame rate tanks.
> In SLI, the 2nd GPU spawns 6 more driver threads, and now Ryzen 4/8 is saturated, no more random thread migration


After reproducing this problem with different motherboards and even processors and, basically, changing about every piece of hardware on my build (except memory which is the TridentZ RGB 8GB x 2 CL14) I believe that the problem is directly related to CPU architecture itself and the Nvidia driver as explained above. I see here responsability on both sides, AMD and Nvidia (also Win 10 of course) but it has been long enough for AMD to work this problem out being that it is their product.

Honestly, since coffee lake is around the corner (and if possible) I would say that is best to go back to Intel and avoid these problems.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Have a similar situation with stuttering.
Playing World of Warships when i first zoom in it will stutter.
Playing Assetto Corso it will stutter someone.

Gtx1080 *all* driver installed.

I think back to Intel, i never had stuttering with my i7 for over 7 years incl. Windows 10 usage.


----------



## ibeat117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> Have a similar situation with stuttering.
> Playing World of Warships when i first zoom in it will stutter.
> Playing Assetto Corso it will stutter someone.
> 
> Gtx1080 *all* driver installed.
> 
> I think back to Intel, i never had stuttering with my i7 for over 7 years incl. Windows 10 usage.


Well i had more stutters with my i7-4790k with single core set to 5GHz, but i think it´s just User depended, like reviewers who can´t distinquish a Vega 64 from a Vega 56


----------



## Ex0cet

I'm playing almost every game there is out there, without any issues/problems...

PUBG, KF2, BF1, Rainbow 6 Siege, Darkwood, X-Morph Defense... Just to name a few.

But I mostly play Assetto Corsa and Project Cars 2 in VR (HTC Vive)

I don't have any lag, frame drops nor stuttering... Gameplay is fluid and ultra smooth.

Just sharing my experience so you guys can have another view about this...

IMO, you can rest assured that Ryzen is up to the task (and far beyond it, honestly).

I've yet to see any game that uses more than 40% of CPU load, and I've yet to see any game that truly leverages the 16 threads my 1700 has to offer. (I've seen only two exceptions to this so far, one of them is DOOM with the VULKAN API and the other one is Ashes of the Singularity or as I like to call it Ashes of the Benchmark







)

Even then, with those two games that actually make use of the 16 threads, the only time I've seen my 1700 at 100% load is while stress testing with synthetic benchmarks...

So, something is obviously not right with your setups.

Knowing that you guys have been fighting against this stuttering issue for a time now, I would assume you already tried almost everything...

Have you guys tried playing and testing your games enabling/disabling HPET within Windows 10?

CMD (Admin rights)

bcdedit /set useplatformclock true (to enable HPET)
bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock (to disable/remove it)

Last but not least, my setup:

[email protected]

4x8GB Samsung B-Die @3333mhz

15 tCL
15 tRCDWR
15 tRCDRD
15 tRP
35 tRAS
50 tRC

320 tRFC

CR 2
GearDownMode DISABLED
PowerDownMode DISABLED

Other features that I've disabled within BIOS:

Super I/O Clock Skew
Onboard sound
CSM (Compatibility Support Module)

GTX 1080 ti OC

Samsung 960 pro

I hope this helps in someway and you guys can resolve that stuttering issue. It is such a shame, not being able to enjoy your hardware to the maximum extent.

Cheers!


----------



## mickeykool

Anyone able to get this card Asus Hyper M.2 X4 Mini Card M.2 working on this board? I have this w/ a WD M.2 512GB and can't seem to get the card recognized in this board.


----------



## Ex0cet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibeat117*
> 
> Well i had more stutters with my i7-4790k with single core set to 5GHz, but i think it´s just User depended, like reviewers who can´t distinquish a Vega 64 from a Vega 56


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibeat117*
> 
> Well i had more stutters with my i7-4790k with single core set to 5GHz, but i think it´s just User depended, like reviewers who can´t distinquish a Vega 64 from a Vega 56


I had an i5 6600k @ 4,4Ghz before my Ryzen that served me well for most of the time but, funny enough, also stuttered in some games and particularly in VR.

That all went away with my 1700, which I actually bought thinking about improving my VR experience.


----------



## WarpenN1

How are so many with trident z running 3200mhz or 3333mhz stable?









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Even 3200mhz has been really hard to get stable, but I want my RAM to 3333mhz just because infinity fabric is huge bottleneck in many scenarios but I want to decrease that bottleneck as much as possible.

First I though that my 3333mhz settings was stable but when I did more intensive testing they seemingly are not stable -,- It's so annoying because AMD has still not solved slow post time after cold/safe boot after ram training failed. I have almost restarted my PC about 100 times and that inside weekend, lol.

Things that I've tried: to increase ram voltage from 1.41 to 1.5v = a lot more unstable! decrease ram voltage to 1.375v = almost exactly same result as increasing it to 1.5v.

Aida stability test results
1.41v =fails at about 30m-1hr mark
1.5v=fails at about 1m-5m mark
1.375v=fails at about 1m-5m mark

One guy at Ryzen memory stability thread said that increased voltage should be compensated with resistances.

What I've tried:

Increasing procodt from 68.6ohm to 80ohm = it just makes Ram's more unstable (no matter voltage) 60ohm = no boot.

MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm] icreasing to 60ohm = no boot (not so sure about lower values, 32ohm boots but I don't really know how it affects stability.
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm] increasing to 60ohm = no boot
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm] = not sure
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [60.0 Ohm] decreasing to 40ohm = very unstable. increasing it to 120ohm = no boot

With these resistances and high clock's speeds, cldo_vddp is a absolutely he*l to get it to even boot. got it to boot at 1.035v = but quite unstable (1.030v does not boot or neither does 1.040v) (I've tried most common values of cldo_vddp 975/970/950/995/900/600/500/1000/925 and any of those values do not boot







(some of cldo_vddp voltages gives F9 and most others give c8 q code)

my mem_vpp value is 2.6v it was 2.5v before but I didn't see a whole lot of differences between those two :/
Increasing my SOC voltage to 1.1v from 1.02v makes it more unstable than it was with 1.02v even after changing to vddp to about 1.08v..

lol tridentz is even advertised for overclockers so would think that it would be little bit more tolerant for higher voltages, higher voltages SHOULD make it more stable, not UNstable. Even raising vsoc voltage makes my ram more unstable......

I'm so lost now, there are too many variables that can affect different ways and why my system is so very picky about raising ram voltage(s)?? :/



These are my settings

3333mhz_setting.txt 19k .txt file

CMO file
https://www.mediafire.com/file/qsembnhbtdwhgrj/3333MHZ%20bios.CMO

Ram model is F4-3200C14D-32GTZ


----------



## PopeBenedict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0cet*
> I'm playing almost every game there is out there, without any issues/problems...
> 
> PUBG, KF2, BF1, Rainbow 6 Siege, Darkwood, X-Morph Defense... Just to name a few.
> 
> But I mostly play Assetto Corsa and Project Cars 2 in VR (HTC Vive)
> 
> I don't have any lag, frame drops nor stuttering... Gameplay is fluid and ultra smooth.
> 
> Just sharing my experience so you guys can have another view about this...
> 
> IMO, you can rest assured that Ryzen is up to the task (and far beyond it, honestly).
> 
> I've yet to see any game that uses more than 40% of CPU load, and I've yet to see any game that truly leverages the 16 threads my 1700 has to offer. (I've seen only two exceptions to this so far, one of them is DOOM with the VULKAN API and the other one is Ashes of the Singularity or as I like to call it Ashes of the Benchmark biggrin.gif)
> 
> Even then, with those two games that actually make use of the 16 threads, the only time I've seen my 1700 at 100% load is while stress testing with synthetic benchmarks...
> 
> So, something is obviously not right with your setups.
> 
> Knowing that you guys have been fighting against this stuttering issue for a time now, I would assume you already tried almost everything...
> 
> Have you guys tried playing and testing your games enabling/disabling HPET within Windows 10?
> 
> CMD (Admin rights)
> 
> bcdedit /set useplatformclock true (to enable HPET)
> bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock (to disable/remove it)
> 
> Last but not least, my setup:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 4x8GB Samsung B-Die @3333mhz
> 15 tCL
> 15 tRCDWR
> 15 tRCDRD
> 15 tRP
> 35 tRAS
> 50 tRC
> 
> 320 tRFC
> 
> CR 2
> GearDownMode DISABLED
> PowerDownMode DISABLED
> 
> Other features that I've disabled within BIOS:
> 
> Super I/O Clock Skew
> Onboard sound
> CSM (Compatibility Support Module)
> 
> GTX 1080 ti OC
> 
> Samsung 960 pro
> 
> I hope this helps in someway and you guys can resolve that stuttering issue. It is such a shame, not being able to enjoy your hardware to the maximum extent.
> 
> Cheers! thumb.gif


What Win 10 version are you using? Do you have no problem if you set BIOS to default (F5)? Even at default GPU usage drops to 0% with terrible FPS drops.

My memory is the G. Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZR which is RGB Samsung-B die apparently. However, if I set Geardown disabled games crash for sure. I have to set it to enabled to have a stable gaming experience.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> How are so many with trident z running 3200mhz or 3333mhz stable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even 3200mhz has been really hard to get stable, but I want my RAM to 3333mhz just because infinity fabric is huge bottleneck in many scenarios but I want to decrease that bottleneck as much as possible.
> 
> First I though that my 3333mhz settings was stable but when I did more intensive testing they seemingly are not stable -,- It's so annoying because AMD has still not solved slow post time after cold/safe boot after ram training failed. I have almost restarted my PC about 100 times and that inside weekend, lol.
> 
> Things that I've tried: to increase ram voltage from 1.41 to 1.5v = a lot more unstable! decrease ram voltage to 1.375v = almost exactly same result as increasing it to 1.5v.
> 
> Aida stability test results
> 1.41v =fails at about 30m-1hr mark
> 1.5v=fails at about 1m-5m mark
> 1.375v=fails at about 1m-5m mark
> 
> One guy at Ryzen memory stability thread said that increased voltage should be compensated with resistances.
> 
> What I've tried:
> 
> Increasing procodt from 68.6ohm to 80ohm = it just makes Ram's more unstable (no matter voltage) 60ohm = no boot.
> 
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm] icreasing to 60ohm = no boot (not so sure about lower values, 32ohm boots but I don't really know how it affects stability.
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm] increasing to 60ohm = no boot
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm] = not sure
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [60.0 Ohm] decreasing to 40ohm = very unstable. increasing it to 120ohm = no boot
> 
> With these resistances and high clock's speeds, cldo_vddp is a absolutely he*l to get it to even boot. got it to boot at 1.035v = but quite unstable (1.030v does not boot or neither does 1.040v) (I've tried most common values of cldo_vddp 975/970/950/995/900/600/500/1000/925 and any of those values do not boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (some of cldo_vddp voltages gives F9 and most others give c8 q code)
> 
> my mem_vpp value is 2.6v it was 2.5v before but I didn't see a whole lot of differences between those two :/
> Increasing my SOC voltage to 1.1v from 1.02v makes it more unstable than it was with 1.02v even after changing to vddp to about 1.08v..
> 
> lol tridentz is even advertised for overclockers so would think that it would be little bit more tolerant for higher voltages, higher voltages SHOULD make it more stable, not UNstable. Even raising vsoc voltage makes my ram more unstable......
> 
> I'm so lost now, there are too many variables that can affect different ways and why my system is so very picky about raising ram voltage(s)?? :/
> 
> These are my settings
> 
> 3333mhz_setting.txt 19k .txt file
> 
> CMO file
> https://www.mediafire.com/file/qsembnhbtdwhgrj/3333MHZ%20bios.CMO
> 
> Ram model is F4-3200C14D-32GTZ


Considering your running like the ideal ram for this platform it doesn't make sense you have so many issues. Have you tried just running docp? Raise your soc. Just get 3200 stable. Your not really seeing any tangible benefit past 3200.


----------



## Ex0cet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Considering your running like the ideal ram for this platform it doesn't make sense you have so many issues. Have you tried just running docp? Raise your soc. Just get 3200 stable. Your not really seeing any tangible benefit past 3200.


Dual Rank RAM is far from ideal.

You cant expect that to OC nearly as good as a 2x Single Rank or even 4x Single Rank.

Even less so, if we talk about tightening the timings... Just no.

He probably needs to loosen timings A LOT and use CR2 with GearDown DISABLED to achieve a higher OC on that ram.


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> How are so many with trident z running 3200mhz or 3333mhz stable?


Did you tried to use built in "Stilts 3200 safe" profile first? This should work out-of-the box for b-dies for most cases.

For me SOC voltage made big difference. 3200 profiles worked OK on auto but 3333 and 3466 needed it to be set more than 1.15
Additionally going over 1.45 for RAM sometimes makes things worse than better.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> How are so many with trident z running 3200mhz or 3333mhz stable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even 3200mhz has been really hard to get stable, but I want my RAM to 3333mhz just because infinity fabric is huge bottleneck in many scenarios but I want to decrease that bottleneck as much as possible.
> 
> First I though that my 3333mhz settings was stable but when I did more intensive testing they seemingly are not stable -,- It's so annoying because AMD has still not solved slow post time after cold/safe boot after ram training failed. I have almost restarted my PC about 100 times and that inside weekend, lol.
> 
> Things that I've tried: to increase ram voltage from 1.41 to 1.5v = a lot more unstable! decrease ram voltage to 1.375v = almost exactly same result as increasing it to 1.5v.
> 
> Aida stability test results
> 1.41v =fails at about 30m-1hr mark
> 1.5v=fails at about 1m-5m mark
> 1.375v=fails at about 1m-5m mark
> 
> One guy at Ryzen memory stability thread said that increased voltage should be compensated with resistances.
> 
> What I've tried:
> 
> Increasing procodt from 68.6ohm to 80ohm = it just makes Ram's more unstable (no matter voltage) 60ohm = no boot.
> 
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm] icreasing to 60ohm = no boot (not so sure about lower values, 32ohm boots but I don't really know how it affects stability.
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm] increasing to 60ohm = no boot
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm] = not sure
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [60.0 Ohm] decreasing to 40ohm = very unstable. increasing it to 120ohm = no boot
> 
> With these resistances and high clock's speeds, cldo_vddp is a absolutely he*l to get it to even boot. got it to boot at 1.035v = but quite unstable (1.030v does not boot or neither does 1.040v) (I've tried most common values of cldo_vddp 975/970/950/995/900/600/500/1000/925 and any of those values do not boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (some of cldo_vddp voltages gives F9 and most others give c8 q code)
> 
> my mem_vpp value is 2.6v it was 2.5v before but I didn't see a whole lot of differences between those two :/
> Increasing my SOC voltage to 1.1v from 1.02v makes it more unstable than it was with 1.02v even after changing to vddp to about 1.08v..
> 
> lol tridentz is even advertised for overclockers so would think that it would be little bit more tolerant for higher voltages, higher voltages SHOULD make it more stable, not UNstable. Even raising vsoc voltage makes my ram more unstable......
> 
> I'm so lost now, there are too many variables that can affect different ways and why my system is so very picky about raising ram voltage(s)?? :/
> 
> These are my settings
> 
> 3333mhz_setting.txt 19k .txt file
> 
> CMO file
> https://www.mediafire.com/file/qsembnhbtdwhgrj/3333MHZ%20bios.CMO
> 
> Ram model is F4-3200C14D-32GTZ


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ubpbdMcdiS37g_dReCX-49Auk-aRAcTs-8cVNL1caHo/edit#gid=1006657150


----------



## Ex0cet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Did you tried to use built in "Stilts 3200 safe" profile first? This should work out-of-the box for b-dies for most cases.
> 
> For me SOC voltage made big difference. 3200 profiles worked OK on auto but 3333 and 3466 needed it to be set more than 1.15
> Additionally going over 1.45 for RAM sometimes makes things worse than better.


That is the problem right there.

He is NOT on Samsung B-die and that is exactly why he should't expect Samsung B-die performance & ease of use.

I repeat: F4-3200C14D-32GTZ IS NOT SAMSUNG B-DIE. He will never be able to apply Stilts profiles with that RAM kit.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> How are so many with trident z running 3200mhz or 3333mhz stable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Even 3200mhz has been really hard to get stable, but I want my RAM to 3333mhz just because infinity fabric is huge bottleneck in many scenarios but I want to decrease that bottleneck as much as possible.
> 
> First I though that my 3333mhz settings was stable but when I did more intensive testing they seemingly are not stable -,- It's so annoying because AMD has still not solved slow post time after cold/safe boot after ram training failed. I have almost restarted my PC about 100 times and that inside weekend, lol.
> 
> Things that I've tried: to increase ram voltage from 1.41 to 1.5v = a lot more unstable! decrease ram voltage to 1.375v = almost exactly same result as increasing it to 1.5v.
> 
> Aida stability test results
> 1.41v =fails at about 30m-1hr mark
> 1.5v=fails at about 1m-5m mark
> 1.375v=fails at about 1m-5m mark
> 
> One guy at Ryzen memory stability thread said that increased voltage should be compensated with resistances.
> 
> What I've tried:
> 
> Increasing procodt from 68.6ohm to 80ohm = it just makes Ram's more unstable (no matter voltage) 60ohm = no boot.
> 
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm] icreasing to 60ohm = no boot (not so sure about lower values, 32ohm boots but I don't really know how it affects stability.
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm] increasing to 60ohm = no boot
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm] = not sure
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [60.0 Ohm] decreasing to 40ohm = very unstable. increasing it to 120ohm = no boot
> 
> With these resistances and high clock's speeds, cldo_vddp is a absolutely he*l to get it to even boot. got it to boot at 1.035v = but quite unstable (1.030v does not boot or neither does 1.040v) (I've tried most common values of cldo_vddp 975/970/950/995/900/600/500/1000/925 and any of those values do not boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (some of cldo_vddp voltages gives F9 and most others give c8 q code)
> 
> my mem_vpp value is 2.6v it was 2.5v before but I didn't see a whole lot of differences between those two :/
> Increasing my SOC voltage to 1.1v from 1.02v makes it more unstable than it was with 1.02v even after changing to vddp to about 1.08v..
> 
> lol tridentz is even advertised for overclockers so would think that it would be little bit more tolerant for higher voltages, higher voltages SHOULD make it more stable, not UNstable. Even raising vsoc voltage makes my ram more unstable......
> 
> I'm so lost now, there are too many variables that can affect different ways and why my system is so very picky about raising ram voltage(s)?? :/
> 
> These are my settings
> 
> 3333mhz_setting.txt 19k .txt file
> 
> CMO file
> https://www.mediafire.com/file/qsembnhbtdwhgrj/3333MHZ%20bios.CMO
> 
> 
> 
> Ram model is F4-3200C14D-32GTZ


Try changing the following settings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
DRAM Voltage [1.40000]

Mem Over Clock Fail Count [3]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
Trc_SM [48]
TrrdS_SM [Auto]
TrrdL_SM [Auto]
Tfaw_SM [Auto]
TwtrS_SM [Auto]
TwtrL_SM [Auto]
Twr_SM [Auto]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [Auto]
TwrwrScl_SM [Auto]
Trfc_SM [560]
Trfc2_SM [416]
Trfc4_SM [256]
Tcwl_SM [Auto]
Trtp_SM [Auto]
Trdwr_SM [Auto]
Twrrd_SM [Auto]
TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]
TwrwrSd_SM [Auto]
TwrwrDd_SM [Auto]
TrdrdSc_SM [Auto]
TrdrdSd_SM [Auto]
TrdrdDd_SM [Auto]
Tcke_SM [1]
ProcODT_SM [68 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [Disabled] _(This is a free parameter, you can use RZQ/1, RZQ/2....etc. Disabling it works too)_
RttWr [RZQ/3]
RttPark [RZQ/1]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [20]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [40]
MemCkeSetup_SM [40]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm]

VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [0.810]
VDDP Standby Voltage [0.810]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [3.5]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [50]
DRAM R2 Tune [50]
DRAM R3 Tune [50]
DRAM R4 Tune [50]
PCIE Tune R1 [Enabled]
PCIE Tune R2 [Enabled]
PCIE Tune R3 [40]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]

Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 1]
CPU Current Capability [100%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
CPU Voltage Frequency [400]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Optimized]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
VDDSOC Current Capability [100%]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
DRAM Current Capability [130%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.40000]



My advice is to get stable at 3200MT/s first then try overclocking after you have a working/stable profile. See my signature on how to trigger/set CLDO_VDDP voltage, it's not active until the user triggers it.


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> Have a similar situation with stuttering.
> Playing World of Warships when i first zoom in it will stutter.
> Playing Assetto Corso it will stutter someone.
> 
> Gtx1080 *all* driver installed.
> 
> I think back to Intel, i never had stuttering with my i7 for over 7 years incl. Windows 10 usage.


The stuttering is not related to AMD so you won't get rid of it by going back.


----------



## BUFUMAN

i have no Framedrops. Just some stuttering like DPC.....

I think its SATA I/O problems.


----------



## sonicdacrack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> Yes, you're right .. the file is .CMO type. What would I be thinking about? ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the file *compress with 7z and renamed with .txt* for BIOS 1403 only.
> 
> prf4a3333.txt 1k .txt file


Well F&$%, got the latest Bios on there, really would like to get my RAM running stable finally...
Any opther suggetions for settings?


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Try changing the following settings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
> DRAM Voltage [1.40000]
> 
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
> Trc_SM [48]
> TrrdS_SM [Auto]
> TrrdL_SM [Auto]
> Tfaw_SM [Auto]
> TwtrS_SM [Auto]
> TwtrL_SM [Auto]
> Twr_SM [Auto]
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrScl_SM [Auto]
> Trfc_SM [560]
> Trfc2_SM [416]
> Trfc4_SM [256]
> Tcwl_SM [Auto]
> Trtp_SM [Auto]
> Trdwr_SM [Auto]
> Twrrd_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrSd_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrDd_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdSc_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdSd_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdDd_SM [Auto]
> Tcke_SM [1]
> ProcODT_SM [68 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [Disabled] (This is a free parameter, you can use RZQ/1, RZQ/2....etc. Disabling it works too)
> RttWr [RZQ/3]
> RttPark [RZQ/1]
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [20]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [40]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [40]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm]
> 
> VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [0.810]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [0.810]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [3.5]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [50]
> DRAM R2 Tune [50]
> DRAM R3 Tune [50]
> DRAM R4 Tune [50]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Enabled]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Enabled]
> PCIE Tune R3 [40]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Auto]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> 
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 1]
> CPU Current Capability [100%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> CPU Voltage Frequency [400]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Optimized]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [100%]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
> DRAM Current Capability [130%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.40000]
> 
> 
> 
> My advice is to get stable at 3200MT/s first then try overclocking after you have a working/stable profile. See my signature on how to trigger/set CLDO_VDDP voltage, it's not active until the user triggers it.


Okay! looking at my RAM spd file, trfc timing are rated with xmp 3200mhz profile about trfc = 560 trfc2 = 416 trf4 256, do you think that they are too tight [291] [216] [133] at that high freq


----------



## Ex0cet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> How are so many with trident z running 3200mhz or 3333mhz stable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even 3200mhz has been really hard to get stable, but I want my RAM to 3333mhz just because infinity fabric is huge bottleneck in many scenarios but I want to decrease that bottleneck as much as possible.
> 
> First I though that my 3333mhz settings was stable but when I did more intensive testing they seemingly are not stable -,- It's so annoying because AMD has still not solved slow post time after cold/safe boot after ram training failed. I have almost restarted my PC about 100 times and that inside weekend, lol.
> 
> Things that I've tried: to increase ram voltage from 1.41 to 1.5v = a lot more unstable! decrease ram voltage to 1.375v = almost exactly same result as increasing it to 1.5v.
> 
> Aida stability test results
> 1.41v =fails at about 30m-1hr mark
> 1.5v=fails at about 1m-5m mark
> 1.375v=fails at about 1m-5m mark
> 
> One guy at Ryzen memory stability thread said that increased voltage should be compensated with resistances.
> 
> What I've tried:
> 
> Increasing procodt from 68.6ohm to 80ohm = it just makes Ram's more unstable (no matter voltage) 60ohm = no boot.
> 
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm] icreasing to 60ohm = no boot (not so sure about lower values, 32ohm boots but I don't really know how it affects stability.
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm] increasing to 60ohm = no boot
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm] = not sure
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [60.0 Ohm] decreasing to 40ohm = very unstable. increasing it to 120ohm = no boot
> 
> With these resistances and high clock's speeds, cldo_vddp is a absolutely he*l to get it to even boot. got it to boot at 1.035v = but quite unstable (1.030v does not boot or neither does 1.040v) (I've tried most common values of cldo_vddp 975/970/950/995/900/600/500/1000/925 and any of those values do not boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (some of cldo_vddp voltages gives F9 and most others give c8 q code)
> 
> my mem_vpp value is 2.6v it was 2.5v before but I didn't see a whole lot of differences between those two :/
> Increasing my SOC voltage to 1.1v from 1.02v makes it more unstable than it was with 1.02v even after changing to vddp to about 1.08v..
> 
> lol tridentz is even advertised for overclockers so would think that it would be little bit more tolerant for higher voltages, higher voltages SHOULD make it more stable, not UNstable. Even raising vsoc voltage makes my ram more unstable......
> 
> I'm so lost now, there are too many variables that can affect different ways and why my system is so very picky about raising ram voltage(s)?? :/
> 
> These are my settings
> 
> 3333mhz_setting.txt 19k .txt file
> 
> CMO file
> https://www.mediafire.com/file/qsembnhbtdwhgrj/3333MHZ%20bios.CMO
> 
> Ram model is F4-3200C14D-32GTZ


You are going to far and thus getting to frustrated to get things to work as you want them to.

I'm sorry m8, but you should avoid further headaches.

Do yourself a favor and sell that RAM kit for a good price and get Samsung B-die next time, then start from scratch..

If you want to stick with those, you need to lower your expectations to more realistic results.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Okay! looking at my RAM spd file, trfc timing are rated with xmp 3200mhz profile about trfc = 560 trfc2 = 416 trf4 256, do you think that they are too tight [291] [216] [133] at that high freq


I have been recommending using the default tRFC values for data integrity and stability reasons. You need to make your own mind about this.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0cet*
> 
> You are going to far and thus getting to frustrated to get things to work as you want them to.
> 
> I'm sorry m8, but you should avoid further headaches.
> 
> Do yourself a favor and sell that RAM kit for a good price and get Samsung B-die next time.
> 
> If you want to stick with those, you need to lower your expectations to more realistic results.


The RAM is B-die, but it's dual rank.

I have my RAM, which is a dual rank Samsung E-die, running below 1.35V at 3200MT/s. It's all about the right settings.


----------



## Ex0cet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I have been recommending using the default tRFC values for data integrity and stability reasons. You need to make your own mind about this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The RAM is B-die, but it's dual rank.
> 
> I have my RAM, which is a dual rank Samsung E-die, running below 1.35V at 3200MT/s. It's all about the right settings.


*Samsung B-die is Single Rank only.*

And he is expecting Single Rank performance & ease of use out of Dual Rank kit.

That's a no-go right there.


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0cet*
> 
> You are going to far and thus getting to frustrated to get things to work as you want them to.
> 
> I'm sorry m8, but you should avoid further headaches.
> 
> Do yourself a favor and sell that RAM kit for a good price and get Samsung B-die next time, then start from scratch..
> 
> If you want to stick with those, you need to lower your expectations to more realistic results.


I will still try different settings if I somehow manage to get it to work at 3333mhz. But even 3333mhz was pretty big achievement for me cause before 3200mhz and 3333mhz even 3000mhz was very hard to achieve and 3200mhz was a lot more unstable than 3333mhz at now









I've seen that main timings don't really affect stability (just for now), now I'm testing some guy's timings.

from 16-16-16-34-50 to 14-14-14-34-66

trfc from 293 to 560
trfc 2 from 216 to 416
trfc 4 from 133 to 256
tcke from 1 to 7

I set all settings to auto in tweakers settings
I set dram 1.375v (yeaa it is finally a hugely more stable at this low dram settings, with my previous settings with 1.375 it crashed a quite fast, at couple minute mark now aida stability test is over 20min)

Do you have any good recommendations for samsung b die? I prefer dual rank 16GB, that's because kraken 62 pump is a little bit too big so I'd prefer to not put dram stick on the first slot so :/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ubpbdMcdiS37g_dReCX-49Auk-aRAcTs-8cVNL1caHo/edit#gid=1006657150


Thanks! Gonna look at that after I've tested stability for my new settings.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0cet*
> 
> *Samsung B-die is Single Rank only.*
> 
> And he is expecting Single Rank performance & ease of use out of Dual Rank kit.
> 
> That's a no-go right there.


Samsung B-die single and dual


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> I ended up adding alittle more volts to the CPU and everything runs stable again. like 1.4volt on older bio's and 1.45volts on this bio's.


Personal opinion, a 0.5v increase in Vcore not worth updating BIOS. if it would be 0.1volts that'd be understandable, but going from 1.4 to 1.45v is a huge increase on vcore just to get stability. Still good data


----------



## Ex0cet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Samsung B-die single and dual


Indeed, I was wrong.

G.Skill Trident Z 3200 MHz CL14 F4-3200C14D-32GTZ 8Gb Samsung B-Die Dual Double Jedec Info
G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200 MHz CL14 F4-3200C14D-32GVK 8Gb Samsung B-Die Dual Double Jedec Info
G.Skill Trident Z 3200 MHz CL15 F4-3200C15D-32GTZ 8Gb Samsung B-Die Dual Double Jedec Info
G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200 MHz CL15 F4-3200C15D-32GVK 8Gb Samsung B-Die Dual Double Jedec Info
G.Skill Trident Z 3200 MHz CL16 F4-3200C16D-32GTZA 8Gb Samsung B-Die Dual Double Jedec Info
G.Skill Trident Z 3400 MHz CL16 F4-3400C16D-32GTZ 8Gb Samsung B-Die Dual Double Jedec Info

Nevertheless Single Rank is still the way to go with this platform.


----------



## Ex0cet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> I will still try different settings if I somehow manage to get it to work at 3333mhz. But even 3333mhz was pretty big achievement for me cause before 3200mhz and 3333mhz even 3000mhz was very hard to achieve and 3200mhz was a lot more unstable than 3333mhz at now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen that main timings don't really affect stability (just for now), now I'm testing some guy's timings.
> 
> from 16-16-16-34-50 to 14-14-14-34-66
> 
> trfc from 293 to 560
> trfc 2 from 216 to 416
> trfc 4 from 133 to 256
> tcke from 1 to 7
> 
> I set all settings to auto in tweakers settings
> I set dram 1.375v (yeaa it is finally a hugely more stable at this low dram settings, with my previous settings with 1.375 it crashed a quite fast, at couple minute mark now aida stability test is over 20min)
> 
> Do you have any good recommendations for samsung b die? I prefer dual rank 16GB, that's because kraken 62 pump is a little bit too big so I'd prefer to not put dram stick on the first slot so :/
> Thanks! Gonna look at that after I've tested stability for my new settings.


Forget about tRFC2 and tRFC4, leave them be.

tCKE will only apply if you use and have PowerDownMode Enabled.

IMO, just any good pair (or even two pairs if you need 32GB) of Single Ranked Samsung B die will solve your problems, memory wise.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I will still try different settings if I somehow manage to get it to work at 3333mhz. But even 3333mhz was pretty big achievement for me cause before 3200mhz and 3333mhz even 3000mhz was very hard to achieve and 3200mhz was a lot more unstable than 3333mhz at now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen that main timings don't really affect stability (just for now), now I'm testing some guy's timings.
> 
> from 16-16-16-34-50 to 14-14-14-34-66
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> trfc from 293 to 560
> trfc 2 from 216 to 416
> trfc 4 from 133 to 256
> tcke from 1 to 7
> 
> I set all settings to auto in tweakers settings
> I set dram 1.375v (yeaa it is finally a hugely more stable at this low dram settings, with my previous settings with 1.375 it crashed a quite fast, at couple minute mark now aida stability test is over 20min)
> 
> Do you have any good recommendations for samsung b die? I prefer dual rank 16GB, that's because kraken 62 pump is a little bit too big so I'd prefer to not put dram stick on the first slot so :/
> Thanks! Gonna look at that after I've tested stability for my new settings.


66 is a lot for tRC timing, it needs to be 48. Your default timings are: 14 - 14 - 14 - 14 - 34 - *48*
14 + 34 = 48 (the last to digits in your timings above). If you face instability here, you can add 2 clocks making it 50. Good luck


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0cet*
> 
> Forget about tRFC2 and tRFC4, leave them be.
> 
> tCKE will only apply if you use and have PowerDownMode Enabled.
> 
> IMO, just any good pair (or even two pairs if you need 32GB) of Single Ranked Samsung B die will solve your problems, memory wise.


When memory is at 2133mhz and core at 3.9GHZ my CPU only needs about 1.35v of vcore but when I push memory to like 3000mhz even 1.42v vcore may not be enough for CPU lol :/


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PopeBenedict*
> 
> I have been following your posts. I have the same issue and has annoyed me to the point that I just feel to give up on Ryzen. I have tried everything there is, going back to W10 anniversary, getting rid of any OC by loading F5 defaults, reinsert CPU in the socket, resitting cooler, 1 memory stick at the time, using different GPUs (I have a MSI gaming X 1080 and a Asus Strix 1080ti OC), 2 different PSU (1 corsair 1200AX and a brand new Corsair 1200 AXi), 2 different motherboard (both CH6), and three different cpus (2 1700 and 1 1700X). In BF1 is just the worst case scenario where all of the sudden GPU usage drops to 0 % for a second or 2 translating into FPS drops below 10 FPS and happens quite random but, to less extent, this happens also in Ghost Recon Wildlands and even Dark Souls 3....Even worse, this happens sometimes watching YouTube. The only thing left is reinstall windows in a different SSD ( have it installed in a 840 Evo 1TB) but I can't imagine that this is the reason for the FPS drops.
> 
> Here is a possible explanation:
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/72aeqc/intel_launches_8thgen_core_desktop_chips_claims/
> 
> This is the short version:
> After reproducing this problem with different motherboards and even processors and, basically, changing about every piece of hardware on my build (except memory which is the TridentZ RGB 8GB x 2 CL14) I believe that the problem is directly related to CPU architecture itself and the Nvidia driver as explained above. I see here responsability on both sides, AMD and Nvidia (also Win 10 of course) but it has been long enough for AMD to work this problem out being that it is their product.
> 
> Honestly, since coffee lake is around the corner (and if possible) I would say that is best to go back to Intel and avoid these problems.


I have gone through 3 kits of ram, all different models ( Vengeance Led 3000, Ripjaws V 2800 and Dominator platinum 3000 ), keeping them at 2133 or with docp, changed my OS to an ssd from my nvme, swapped out power supplies, remounted heatsink, swapped motherboard from the hero vi to a prime x370 and yesterday asked amazon for a replacement cpu as it was the only thing left to check off my list. Now from what I just read, you already did that and still run into the same problems.

Here's the kicker. In march I had a very similar build, 1800x, hero vi, but with 32gb of ddr4 @ 2400 or 2666 I believe, can't recall, with a strix 1080 ti and it worked flawlessly, no stuttering, no slowdowns, nada, same settings in bios, core performance boost off, etc. Sadly I had to sell and downgraded to intel, but now that I was able to hop back onto the wagon I have been running into these problems that you and several others are, its extremely time consuming and frustrating not being able to solve something.

I also have an intel pc with a 7350k, but in everything but gaming the ryzen has been solid.

One other thing. The build I had in march, had serious stability issues with ram lol, this build is rock stable at 2933 and has not once given me a bsod crash or hard freeze, the old build would randomly bluescreen, not turn on etc.


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> I have gone through 3 kits of ram, all different brands and speeds ( Vengeance Led 3000, Ripjaws V 2800 and Dominator platinum 3000 ), keeping them at 2133 or with docp, changed my OS to an ssd from my nvme, swapped out power supplies, remounted heatsink, swapped motherboard from the hero vi to a prime x370 and yesterday asked amazon for a replacement cpu as it was the only thing left to check off my list. Now from what I just read, you already did that and still run into the same problems.
> 
> Here's the kicker. In march I had a very similar build, 1800x, hero vi, but with 32gb of ddr4 @ 2400 or 2666 I believe, can't recall, with a strix 1080 ti and it worked flawlessly, no stuttering, no slowdowns, nada, same settings in bios, core performance boost off, etc. Sadly I had to sell and downgraded to intel, but now that I was able to hop back onto the wagon I have been running into these problems that you and several others are, its extremely time consuming and frustrating not being able to solve something.
> 
> I also have an intel pc with a 7350k, but in everything but gaming the ryzen has been solid.
> 
> One other thing. The build I had in march, had serious stability issues with ram lol, this build is rock stable at 2933 and has not once given me a bsod crash or hard freeze, the old build would randomly bluescreen, not turn on etc.


I had too stuttering issue! But It just disappeared, or I don't know if it still persists but I just don't notice :/

And I have GTX 1080


----------



## Ex0cet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PopeBenedict*
> 
> What Win 10 version are you using? Do you have no problem if you set BIOS to default (F5)? Even at default GPU usage drops to 0% with terrible FPS drops.
> 
> My memory is the G. Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZR which is RGB Samsung-B die apparently. However, if I set Geardown disabled games crash for sure. I have to set it to enabled to have a stable gaming experience.


Sory, I didnt read this.

Last & updated Win10 version.

Loading optimized defaults always worked for me.

If you have 2 sticks of Single Rank Samsung B die. Then you should be able to disable GearDown Mode and run with CR1.

If you have 4 sticks like I do, you most likely need GearDownMode enabled, or GeardownMode disabled with CR2.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> I had too stuttering issue! But It just disappeared, or I don't know if it still persists but I just don't notice :/
> 
> And I have GTX 1080


special for you



settings list

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ubpbdMcdiS37g_dReCX-49Auk-aRAcTs-8cVNL1caHo/edit#gid=1006657150


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> I had too stuttering issue! But It just disappeared, or I don't know if it still persists but I just don't notice :/
> 
> And I have GTX 1080


Hah, I wish an update would fix my issue.


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> special for you
> 
> 
> 
> settings list
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ubpbdMcdiS37g_dReCX-49Auk-aRAcTs-8cVNL1caHo/edit#gid=1006657150


Thanks! 

Trying after I've tested my new settings stability, but still have not failed, that's almost achievement and yet with lower dram voltage 1.375 aida stability test has been almost been going for longer than 1.41v + previous settings


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Hah, I wish an update would fix my issue.


But that was weird, all I did was restarted PC, went to bios, started PC no noticeable stutter at least in GTA V, but unigine engine heaven micro stutters a lot without vsync on :/ I don't know if it should stutter like that or not.


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0cet*
> 
> I'm playing almost every game there is out there, without any issues/problems...
> 
> PUBG, KF2, BF1, Rainbow 6 Siege, Darkwood, X-Morph Defense... Just to name a few.
> 
> But I mostly play Assetto Corsa and Project Cars 2 in VR (HTC Vive)
> 
> I don't have any lag, frame drops nor stuttering... Gameplay is fluid and ultra smooth.
> 
> Just sharing my experience so you guys can have another view about this...
> 
> IMO, you can rest assured that Ryzen is up to the task (and far beyond it, honestly).
> 
> I've yet to see any game that uses more than 40% of CPU load, and I've yet to see any game that truly leverages the 16 threads my 1700 has to offer. (I've seen only two exceptions to this so far, one of them is DOOM with the VULKAN API and the other one is Ashes of the Singularity or as I like to call it Ashes of the Benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Even then, with those two games that actually make use of the 16 threads, the only time I've seen my 1700 at 100% load is while stress testing with synthetic benchmarks...
> 
> So, something is obviously not right with your setups.
> 
> Knowing that you guys have been fighting against this stuttering issue for a time now, I would assume you already tried almost everything...
> 
> Have you guys tried playing and testing your games enabling/disabling HPET within Windows 10?
> 
> CMD (Admin rights)
> 
> bcdedit /set useplatformclock true (to enable HPET)
> bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock (to disable/remove it)
> 
> Last but not least, my setup:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 4x8GB Samsung B-Die @3333mhz
> 
> 15 tCL
> 15 tRCDWR
> 15 tRCDRD
> 15 tRP
> 35 tRAS
> 50 tRC
> 
> 320 tRFC
> 
> CR 2
> GearDownMode DISABLED
> PowerDownMode DISABLED
> 
> Other features that I've disabled within BIOS:
> 
> Super I/O Clock Skew
> Onboard sound
> CSM (Compatibility Support Module)
> 
> GTX 1080 ti OC
> 
> Samsung 960 pro
> 
> I hope this helps in someway and you guys can resolve that stuttering issue. It is such a shame, not being able to enjoy your hardware to the maximum extent.
> 
> Cheers!


May I ask where is Onboard Sound? (Maybe it has another name). Disabled Super IO and CSM, also testing Channel Interleaving instead of Auto to Channel and see if there's some improvement in some games (for stuttering).


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Trying after I've tested my new settings stability, but still have not failed, that's almost achievement and yet with lower dram voltage 1.375 aida stability test has been almost been going for longer than 1.41v + previous settings


The memory at me works on 1,375 too, but it is a lot of errors, on 1,410 + VTT DDR 0.75 without errors


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> The memory at me works on 1,375 too, but it is a lot of errors, on 1,410 + VTT DDR 0.75 without errors


If you raise your DRAM or VTT DDR or SOC voltage, does it make your RAM overclock unstable? I'm wrestling with that problem right now, say for an example when increasing DRAM voltage, it takes 1 hour fail mark down to when it fails in just matter of minutes.

Everything needs to be in a perfect harmony with Ryzen


----------



## Ex0cet

I insist on you guys still having stuttering issues while gaming (with an otherwise stable system) to check and test:

*Windows Power Plan = Performance mode/Ryzen Power plan. (Test between the two, there can be a 2/3 fps difference depending on the game)

*CMD (admin rights) HPET on/off and restart. (Test between the two, I've found different results depending on the game. Some like it, some hate it and stutter like hell with it.)

*Windows10 Gaming settings = disable every recording feature. then try GameMode on/off

(If you intend to try GameMode ON, you need to leave "Game bar" enabled and once in-game press WinKey+G and manually activate "Game Mode" within the game, otherwise -if testing GameMode off-, just disable everything)

Again, you may find a 2/3 fps difference with this, depending on the game.

*If you are using a third-party antivirus try uninstalling it and then updating and running with Windows Defender, then test again to see if there is any difference in-game (I had bad experiences with this in the past, since then i just run with Windows Defender and a weekly run of SuperAntiSpyware)

*Last but not least, check your GPU Control Panel>Power management mode>"Prefer maximum performance" and while you are there verify that there is no funny stuff going on with other settings (Like forcing anti-aliasing, transparency or any other effects)

I don't know... If I remember anything else that could help in that regard I'll come back.


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0cet*
> 
> I insist on you guys still having stuttering issues while gaming (with an otherwise stable system) to check and test:
> 
> *Windows Power Plan = Performance mode/Ryzen Power plan. (Test between the two, there can be a 2/3 fps difference depending on the game)
> 
> *CMD (admin rights) HPET on/off and restart. (Test between the two, I've found different results depending on the game. Some like it, some hate it and stutter like hell with it.)
> 
> *Windows10 Gaming settings = disable every recording feature. then try GameMode on/off
> 
> (If you intend to try GameMode ON, you need to leave "Game bar" enabled and once in-game press WinKey+G and manually activate "Game Mode" within the game, otherwise -if testing GameMode off-, just disable everything)
> 
> Again, you may find a 2/3 fps difference with this, depending on the game.
> 
> *If you are using a third-party antivirus try uninstalling it and then updating and running with Windows Defender, then test again to see if there is any difference in-game (I had bad experiences with this in the past, since then i just run with Windows Defender and a weekly run of SuperAntiSpyware)
> 
> *Last but not least, check your GPU Control Panel>Power management mode>"Prefer maximum performance" and while you are there verify that there is no funny stuff going on with other settings (Like forcing anti-aliasing, transparency or any other effects)
> 
> I don't know... If I remember anything else that could help in that regard I'll come back.


Forcing far cry 3 to use four (real cores without different CCX cores and without SMT cores) gives a HUGE fps boost and GPU usage raises from 40-70% to 70-100% that's really LOLZ


----------



## PopeBenedict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0cet*
> 
> I insist on you guys still having stuttering issues while gaming (with an otherwise stable system) to check and test:
> 
> *Windows Power Plan = Performance mode/Ryzen Power plan. (Test between the two, there can be a 2/3 fps difference depending on the game)
> 
> *CMD (admin rights) HPET on/off and restart. (Test between the two, I've found different results depending on the game. Some like it, some hate it and stutter like hell with it.)
> 
> *Windows10 Gaming settings = disable every recording feature. then try GameMode on/off
> 
> (If you intend to try GameMode ON, you need to leave "Game bar" enabled and once in-game press WinKey+G and manually activate "Game Mode" within the game, otherwise -if testing GameMode off-, just disable everything)
> 
> Again, you may find a 2/3 fps difference with this, depending on the game.
> 
> *If you are using a third-party antivirus try uninstalling it and then updating and running with Windows Defender, then test again to see if there is any difference in-game (I had bad experiences with this in the past, since then i just run with Windows Defender and a weekly run of SuperAntiSpyware)
> 
> *Last but not least, check your GPU Control Panel>Power management mode>"Prefer maximum performance" and while you are there verify that there is no funny stuff going on with other settings (Like forcing anti-aliasing, transparency or any other effects)
> 
> I don't know... If I remember anything else that could help in that regard I'll come back.


Out of those you propose the only one that haven't tried is enabling game mode. Will try and see if it works.
I really want to make it work but after so many things tested and tried and retried I am just about to give up.
Anyway, thanks for the ideas!


----------



## Ex0cet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReDXfiRe*
> 
> May I ask where is Onboard Sound? (Maybe it has another name). Disabled Super IO and CSM, also testing Channel Interleaving instead of Auto to Channel and see if there's some improvement in some games (for stuttering).


----------



## Frikencio

Guys, system "halting" while benchmarking CPU/RAM is a problem?

Sometimes I cannot move my cursor, sometimes screen goes black and comes back, but benchmarks will output the right score.

For example in Cinebench, I can see the squares halting and screen freezes and then continues but the score is a proper score (maybe the geforce overlay is doing something).

Is that a problem?

Games runs perfect, rendering in Sony Vegas is perfect and I can use the computer while rendering.

Games tested @ Ultra:

BF1: +140fps
DOOM: +170fps
Hellblade: +125fps
RotTR: +125fps

No stuttering or glitching here.


----------



## Ex0cet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Guys, system "halting" while benchmarking CPU/RAM is a problem?
> 
> Sometimes I cannot move my cursor, sometimes screen goes black and comes back, but benchmarks will output the right score.
> 
> For example in Cinebench, I can see the squares halting and screen freezes and then continues but the score is a proper score (maybe the geforce overlay is doing something).
> 
> Is that a problem?
> 
> Games runs perfect, rendering in Sony Vegas is perfect and I can use the computer while rendering.


I've experienced system freeze (being unable to move mouse cursor and then, after a while, it comes back to its own and continue) while testing different voltages for my OC and stressing it with RealBench or AIDA64. And most of the time it did indeed continue and give me a proper score.


----------



## mackanz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0cet*
> 
> That is the problem right there.
> 
> He is NOT on Samsung B-die and that is exactly why he should't expect Samsung B-die performance & ease of use.
> 
> I repeat: F4-3200C14D-32GTZ IS NOT SAMSUNG B-DIE. He will never be able to apply Stilts profiles with that RAM kit.


I am pretty sure 3200 and CL14 @ 1.35 volt ram IS Samsung B.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0cet*
> 
> I've experienced system freeze (being unable to move mouse cursor and then it comes back to its own and continue) while testing different voltages for my OC and stressing it with RealBench or AIDA64. And most of the time it did indeed continue and give me a proper score.


I don't know if it is related but the freezes became longer when I changed my GPU from an AMD to a NVIDIA. Could the NVIDIA overlay cause this? I use it sometimes to record screen, it is a very nice feature.


----------



## Ex0cet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> I am pretty sure 3200 and CL14 @ 1.35 volt ram IS Samsung B.


Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0cet*
> 
> Indeed, I was wrong.
> 
> G.Skill Trident Z 3200 MHz CL14 F4-3200C14D-32GTZ 8Gb Samsung B-Die Dual Double Jedec Info
> G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200 MHz CL14 F4-3200C14D-32GVK 8Gb Samsung B-Die Dual Double Jedec Info
> G.Skill Trident Z 3200 MHz CL15 F4-3200C15D-32GTZ 8Gb Samsung B-Die Dual Double Jedec Info
> G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200 MHz CL15 F4-3200C15D-32GVK 8Gb Samsung B-Die Dual Double Jedec Info
> G.Skill Trident Z 3200 MHz CL16 F4-3200C16D-32GTZA 8Gb Samsung B-Die Dual Double Jedec Info
> G.Skill Trident Z 3400 MHz CL16 F4-3400C16D-32GTZ 8Gb Samsung B-Die Dual Double Jedec Info
> 
> Nevertheless Single Rank is still the way to go with this platform.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I don't know if it is related but the freezes became longer when I changed my GPU from an AMD to a NVIDIA. Could the NVIDIA overlay cause this? I use it sometimes to record screen, it is a very nice feature.


My screen never went black tho. It just froze.

I don't know for sure but it could be, (particularly if you have it on -while on your desktop-) you could try disabling Nvidia ShadowPlay.


----------



## Ex0cet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PopeBenedict*
> 
> Out of those you propose the only one that haven't tried is enabling game mode. Will try and see if it works.
> I really want to make it work but after so many things tested and tried and retried I am just about to give up.
> Anyway, thanks for the ideas!


Another good idea in that same department is that, -if you've been updating your GPU drivers automatically-,you could try using DDU to make a clean uninstall (in safe mode) and then installing the newest drivers again.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReDXfiRe*
> 
> Personal opinion, a 0.5v increase in Vcore not worth updating BIOS. if it would be 0.1volts that'd be understandable, but going from 1.4 to 1.45v is a huge increase on vcore just to get stability. Still good data


100% agree, im sure i could get away with alittle less volts but iv yet to test it. over all same results from both bio's, the new one just needs more volts oddly enough. not worth imo


----------



## WarpenN1

Guys! Is it worth a shot to try different nominal resistance (rttnom, etc)settings in order to get it to boot with different procodt resistance and test how it reacts to that?









Does those resistances affect stability just on their own or are they just so you can adjust prododt settings with them.

BTW does anyone know if you can adjust resistances with latest intel motherboards? Or can you only adjust resistance on AMD ryzen side?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ex0cet*
> 
> That is the problem right there.
> 
> He is NOT on Samsung B-die and that is exactly why he should't expect Samsung B-die performance & ease of use.
> 
> I repeat: F4-3200C14D-32GTZ IS NOT SAMSUNG B-DIE. He will never be able to apply Stilts profiles with that RAM kit.
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure 3200 and CL14 @ 1.35 volt ram IS Samsung B.
Click to expand...

As I recall, this TridantZ DRAM was B-die during the early part of this thread. Later, there was an assertion that G.Skill had started supplementing Samsung B-dies with Hynix dies in manufacturing this part. For those of you on Windows, the free trial version of Thaiphoon will answer the question. I believe my F4-3200C14D-32GTZ was purchased early enough to be B-die. Thaiphoon doesn't run in Linux, and I don't think it will run in Wine or Crossover Linux, although I haven't tested that. My DRAM labels are visually inaccessible, so I can't get the manufacturers code number from the sticks.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Guys! Is it worth a shot to try different nominal resistance (rttnom, etc)settings in order to get it to boot with different procodt resistance and test how it reacts to that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does those resistances affect stability just on their own or are they just so you can adjust prododt settings with them.
> 
> BTW does anyone know if you can adjust resistances with latest intel motherboards? Or can you only adjust resistance on AMD ryzen side?


As I understand it, changes in proc_ODT can move the memory hole that seems to exist somewhere around 3200 or greater frequency. But proc_ODT changes can call for changes in CLDO_VDDP to improve signal readability. The other resistances are also involved in signal readability, but I don't think we have discovered a direct relationship between changes in proc_ODT and changes the other drive values. Perhaps *Ramad* may have discovered some relationship in his testing that I failed to recognize.


----------



## WarpenN1

I'm trying to get my PC to boot with procodt at 60ohm, what I've noticed that my RAM's are more stable with lower procodt.
Procidt 68.6
NOM RZQ/3
WR RZQ/3
PARK RZQ/1

Where should I go with RTT settings in order to get it to boot at 60ohm?


----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> Have a similar situation with stuttering.
> Playing World of Warships when i first zoom in it will stutter.
> Playing Assetto Corso it will stutter someone.
> 
> Gtx1080 *all* driver installed.
> 
> I think back to Intel, i never had stuttering with my i7 for over 7 years incl. Windows 10 usage.


I got similar problem, mostly after game load I have 0.5s stutter, after that everything seems fine.

In games like Anno 1404, Mafia 2 I have this problem and on other games like Bioshock infinite and Metro LL everything is working fine. In Morrowind and Operation flashpoint I have constant stutter (Morrowind every couple of seconds, OF: red river every couple of minutes)
My spec:

x370 k4
r5 1600
2x8 corsair 3200mhz hynix
win10

As I researched through internet I discovered my problems like this and many of them do have corsair ram. After more investigation some users stated that after they returned to win7 stuttering is completly gone. Pretty sure this is the win10 problem ( and ram problem?). Maybe next agesa will correct it...


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonicdacrack*
> 
> Well F&$%, got the latest Bios on there, really would like to get my RAM running stable finally...
> Any opther suggetions for settings?


I copied them from @kaseki, but my hardware can be not same you.

Try others changes and settings, look this down,

By example @kaseki settings for 9920 bios:







I' m waiting for BIOS 1703... anyway.


----------



## WarpenN1

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> I copied them from @kaseki, but my hardware can be not same you.
> 
> Try others changes and settings, look this down,
> 
> By example @kaseki settings for 9922 bios:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I' m waiting for BIOS 1703... anyway.






You have opcache disabled, does opcache affect stability somehow?


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> 
> You have opcache disabled, does opcache affect stability somehow?


You must ask for it to @kaseki.


----------



## lordzed83

I check topic and still cant bealive people are wasting time with dual rank hynix/micron ddr4 kits on ryzen. Save 20 quid then come here whining cant get rated speed.... Its common knowlege now that You buy specific ram for ryzen...


----------



## mackanz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0cet*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> My screen never went black tho. It just froze.
> 
> I don't know for sure but it could be, (particularly if you have it on -while on your desktop-) you could try disabling Nvidia ShadowPlay.


Then why are you telling him to sell the kit?


----------



## AmxdPt

@elmor
@[email protected]

Any word on what to expect with agesa 1.0.0.7?


----------



## Ex0cet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I check topic and still cant bealive people are wasting time with dual rank hynix/micron ddr4 kits on ryzen. Save 20 quid then come here whining cant get rated speed.... Its common knowlege now that You buy specific ram for ryzen...


Indeed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> Then why are you telling him to sell the kit?


Mainly because he was having a hard time, expecting Samsung B-die Single Rank OC performance & ease of use out of a Dual Rank kit.

Needless to say, he can do what he thinks is best.


----------



## lordzed83

new x370 chipset drivers came out today
http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064


----------



## Ex0cet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> new x370 chipset drivers came out today
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064


August?


----------



## lordzed83

how to **** did i missed that.. guess noone posted it :/


----------



## BUFUMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> I got similar problem, mostly after game load I have 0.5s stutter, after that everything seems fine.
> 
> In games like Anno 1404, Mafia 2 I have this problem and on other games like Bioshock infinite and Metro LL everything is working fine. In Morrowind and Operation flashpoint I have constant stutter (Morrowind every couple of seconds, OF: red river every couple of minutes)
> My spec:
> 
> x370 k4
> r5 1600
> 2x8 corsair 3200mhz hynix
> win10
> 
> As I researched through internet I discovered my problems like this and many of them do have corsair ram. After more investigation some users stated that after they returned to win7 stuttering is completly gone. Pretty sure this is the win10 problem ( and ram problem?). Maybe next agesa will correct it...


i dont think so







we will wait forever or windows 10 will be better. i will not go back to 7 or 8. It's done.

i did some benchmarking with Aida my L3 cache performence "fluctuates" between 145 GB/s write and 400 GB/s. This could be the problem... could




Can someone help to stabilize this L3 setting???

thx


----------



## 1usmus

*A few words about CPU & SOC phase noise*

*Extreme* CAD_BUS 30 30 40 60


*Manual* CAD_BUS 30 30 40 60


In the extreme mode, the impulse load causes the power phases to react quickly. This generates noise and interference on the cad_bus.
The higher the memory frequency - the more sensitive the bus to noise.

*plus information about NX bit*

NX bit enable


NX bit disable


system works faster


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> i dont think so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we will wait forever or windows 10 will be better. i will not go back to 7 or 8. It's done.
> 
> i did some benchmarking with Aida my L3 cache performence "fluctuates" between 145 GB/s write and 400 GB/s. This could be the problem... could
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone help to stabilize this L3 setting???
> 
> thx


I think u should leave BankgGroupSwap enabled and ALT disabled? U have lower tRDWR value but higher tWRRD value than my samsung b die single ranks. Seems bretty low already. Also ur tFAW is high. Also too low TwrwrRSd can cause low readings on L3.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *A few words about CPU & SOC phase noise*
> 
> *Extreme* CAD_BUS 30 30 40 60
> 
> 
> *Manual* CAD_BUS 30 30 40 60
> 
> 
> In the extreme mode, the impulse load causes the power phases to react quickly. This generates noise and interference on the cad_bus.
> The higher the memory frequency - the more sensitive the bus to noise.
> 
> *plus information about NX bit*
> 
> NX bit enable
> 
> 
> NX bit disable
> 
> 
> system works faster


Thx

Can u post a picture of your cad_bus uefi site? I dont know exactly where to change this settings.

Thx again


----------



## SteelBox

Where to disable NX bit option?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> Thx
> 
> Can u post a picture of your cad_bus uefi site? I dont know exactly where to change this settings.
> 
> Thx again


----------



## BUFUMAN

CPU Setting where SMT and co is.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> Where to disable NX bit option?


Advanced -> Сpu bla bla bla - > Nx Mode


----------



## BUFUMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*


Big thx man







btw i can not read any letters or numbers at your pics before. quality is to low.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> Big thx man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw i can not read any letters or numbers at your pics before. quality is to low.


may need to open the picture? click original size









menu *extreme tweaker* -> *dram timing control* -> at the bottom you see *cad_bus*


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> I got similar problem, mostly after game load I have 0.5s stutter, after that everything seems fine.
> 
> In games like Anno 1404, Mafia 2 I have this problem and on other games like Bioshock infinite and Metro LL everything is working fine. In Morrowind and Operation flashpoint I have constant stutter (Morrowind every couple of seconds, OF: red river every couple of minutes)
> My spec:
> 
> x370 k4
> r5 1600
> 2x8 corsair 3200mhz hynix
> win10
> 
> As I researched through internet I discovered my problems like this and many of them do have corsair ram. After more investigation some users stated that after they returned to win7 stuttering is completly gone. Pretty sure this is the win10 problem ( and ram problem?). Maybe next agesa will correct it...


try to disable the timer here

"high-precision event timer"


----------



## BUFUMAN

i could read it. but the picture is really smal







or i cant use my browser ....

benching now


----------



## BUFUMAN

here without core parking:


with 50% Parking:


----------



## Timur Born

Once Coffee Lake hits the street I will buy a 8700K. This is because most desktop software on my computer still does not make good use of multiple cores and thus needs the IPC + frequency.


----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> try to disable the timer here
> 
> "high-precision event timer"


I didn`t find NX bit in BIOS, probably because I have Asrock x370 K4 (I will switch it soon for better mbo). I disabled windows precision timer but right now I don`t have installed any game that was causing problems to me. I will install it tommorow, test it and then report here


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> i dont think so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we will wait forever or windows 10 will be better. i will not go back to 7 or 8. It's done.
> 
> i did some benchmarking with Aida my L3 cache performence "fluctuates" between 145 GB/s write and 400 GB/s. This could be the problem... could
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone help to stabilize this L3 setting???
> 
> thx


For starters... your timings could use a tweak








tRAS=tCL + tRCD + 2 so your *tRAS* should be 15 + 15 +2 = *32*
tRC = tRAS + tRP so your *tRC* should be 32 + 15 = *47*
tFAW should be between 4x and 8x tRRD_S... you can fine tune this later

Not sure what memory kit you have running but you could try running/testing settings with CL14


----------



## Spartoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I check topic and still cant bealive people are wasting time with dual rank hynix/micron ddr4 kits on ryzen. Save 20 quid then come here whining cant get rated speed.... Its common knowlege now that You buy specific ram for ryzen...


Some people recycle parts from older builds, so that might be why they have non-B die RAM. That and B die RAM is expensive. I'm happy I can get my 2x16 dual rank hynix RAM to run a little higher than its rated speed at 3066Mhz.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> try to disable the timer here
> 
> "high-precision event timer"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> For starters... your timings could use a tweak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tRAS=tCL + tRCD + 2 so your *tRAS* should be 15 + 15 +2 = *32*
> tRC = tRAS + tRP so your *tRC* should be 42 + 15 = *57*
> tFAW should be between 4x and 8x tRRD_S... you can fine tune this later
> 
> Not sure what memory kit you have running but you could try running/testing settings with CL14


thx mate will test it.

I have trident Z 16Gb 3200 CL14.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> thx mate will test it.
> 
> I have trident Z 16Gb 3200 CL14.


Check again the post
I made a small typo and edited it to now show the correct values


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> thx mate will test it.
> 
> I have trident Z 16Gb 3200 CL14.


Then that's bit weak score. I know I have good memory modules and good IMC. But u get the idea










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Ex0cet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> Then that's bit weak score. I know I have good memory modules and good IMC. But u get the idea


Everything is wrong and so out of sync it makes me wanna cry.

What are you doing with those timings man? Are you just inputting random numbers and hoping for the best?


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0cet*
> 
> Everything is wrong and so out of sync it makes me wanna cry.
> 
> What are you doing with those timings man? Are you just inputting random numbers and hoping for the best?


U can cry. It does not matter. My performance is great. Better than most people at same clocks.


----------



## Ex0cet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> U can cry. It does not matter. My performance is great. Better than most people at same clocks.


Sure thing m8


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartoi*
> 
> Some people recycle parts from older builds, so that might be why they have non-B die RAM. That and B die RAM is expensive. I'm happy I can get my 2x16 dual rank hynix RAM to run a little higher than its rated speed at 3066Mhz.


Atm im got Team Group 3733 cl18 but so tempted to swap for this

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/team-group-dark-pro-8pack-edition-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-pc4-25600c14-3200mhz-dual-channel-kit-black-my-08l-tg.html

To play around


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0cet*
> 
> Sure thing m8


CB15 1902/173 points. CPU 4.1 GHz. Aida memory 57.7 ns. L1 1 ns, L2 2.9 ns and L3 9.8 ns. Over 34K points in sky diver combined test. GPU clocks only @1148/500. Passmark phycis ~1300 points and 2000 points in single thread test (HPET enabled). If the performance went down then I adjusted sub timings one line at time. So probably I need to do more adjusting again because new CPU and greater overclock.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ex0cet*
> 
> Sure thing m8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CB15 1902/173 points. CPU 4.1 GHz. Aida memory 57.7 ns. L1 1 ns, L2 2.9 ns and L3 9.8 ns. Over 34K points in sky diver combined test. GPU clocks only @1148/500. Passmark phycis ~1300 points and 2000 points in single thread test (HPET enabled). If the performance went down then I adjusted sub timings one line at time. So probably I need to do more adjusting again because new CPU and greater overclock.
Click to expand...

If you post a couple of screenshots for verification you might be able to get your antagonist to eat a couple of slices of humble pie....


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> I copied them from @kaseki, but my hardware can be not same you.
> 
> Try others changes and settings, look this down,
> 
> By example @kaseki settings for 9922 bios:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I' m waiting for BIOS 1703... anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have opcache disabled, does opcache affect stability somehow?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> 
> You have opcache disabled, does opcache affect stability somehow?
> 
> 
> 
> You must do that question to @kaseki.
Click to expand...

Disabling opcache tends to suppress the segfaults that some Ryzen CPUs reveal when compiling massive jobs using gcc.

https://community.amd.com/thread/215773?start=1620&tstart=0

I disabled opcache for a test and haven't changed it back. Disabling caused a few-percent reduction in performance of some but not all benchmarks. All this is relevant to Linux and Windows emulated Linux (and some less popular Unix-like OSes). It is believed that there is likely some task that can get regular Windows to segfault also, but I am unclear whether such a test has been demonstrated. In any case, AMD is RMA-ing CPUs that demonstrate the issue (not all do). Most on this forum are unlikely to be victims of this processing error.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *A few words about CPU & SOC phase noise*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Extreme* CAD_BUS 30 30 40 60
> 
> 
> *Manual* CAD_BUS 30 30 40 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the extreme mode, the impulse load causes the power phases to react quickly. This generates noise and interference on the cad_bus.
> The higher the memory frequency - the more sensitive the bus to noise.
> 
> *plus information about NX bit*
> 
> NX bit enable
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NX bit disable
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> system works faster


Before people start disabling this feature... Do know what your disabling
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NX_bit


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *A few words about CPU & SOC phase noise*
> 
> *Extreme* CAD_BUS 30 30 40 60
> 
> 
> *Manual* CAD_BUS 30 30 40 60
> 
> 
> In the extreme mode, the impulse load causes the power phases to react quickly. This generates noise and interference on the cad_bus.
> The higher the memory frequency - the more sensitive the bus to noise.
> 
> 
> 
> *plus information about NX bit*
> 
> NX bit enable
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NX bit disable
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> system works faster


Just an FYI the DPC Latency Checker hasn't working properly on Windows since 8. Use Latencymon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I check topic and still cant bealive people are wasting time with dual rank hynix/micron ddr4 kits on ryzen. Save 20 quid then come here whining cant get rated speed.... Its common knowlege now that You buy specific ram for ryzen...


Some people like me bought it months before Ryzen came out and nobody knew anything about how DDR4 would work (or not work) on the platform.

Besides DDR4 is incredibly overpriced right now and if you want a 32GB kit of DR B-Die or a quad channel kit of SR you're basically spending the equivalent of a good custom loop or new CPU.


----------



## Ex0cet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> CB15 1902/173 points. CPU 4.1 GHz. Aida memory 57.7 ns. L1 1 ns, L2 2.9 ns and L3 9.8 ns. Over 34K points in sky diver combined test. GPU clocks only @1148/500. Passmark phycis ~1300 points and 2000 points in single thread test (HPET enabled). If the performance went down then I adjusted sub timings one line at time. So probably I need to do more adjusting again because new CPU and greater overclock.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> If you post a couple of screenshots for verification you might be able to get your antagonist to eat a couple of slices of humble pie....


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Disabling opcache tends to suppress the segfaults that some Ryzen CPUs reveal when compiling massive jobs using gcc.
> 
> https://community.amd.com/thread/215773?start=1620&tstart=0
> 
> I disabled opcache for a test and haven't changed it back. Disabling caused a few-percent reduction in performance of some but not all benchmarks. All this is relevant to Linux and Windows emulated Linux (and some less popular Unix-like OSes). It is believed that there is likely some task that can get regular Windows to segfault also, but I am unclear whether such a test has been demonstrated. In any case, AMD is RMA-ing CPUs that demonstrate the issue (not all do). Most on this forum are unlikely to be victims of this processing error.


Okay thanks!


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> If you post a couple of screenshots for verification you might be able to get your antagonist to eat a couple of slices of humble pie....


My CB15 scores on the list https://bbs.io-tech.fi/threads/cinebench-r15-testituloksia-v2-0.11733/

I had a bit higher memory speed in this run. But its still around 34K on combined test.
Sky Diver https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/22117691?

Aida64 memory https://s26.postimg.org/6qmlki4hl/cachemem.png

4.0 GHz
HPET disabled
https://s26.postimg.org/5pmcvdni1/2017-08-09_1.png

4.1 GHz
HPET enabled
https://s26.postimg.org/kqoncn67t/2017-09-26.png


----------



## Ex0cet

Im so happy for you man. Your CPU results are beautiful!









But posting pics about that won't magically make this...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> Then that's bit weak score. I know I have good memory modules and good IMC. But u get the idea


Any better.

Neither is it evidence of such timings being stable through a full run of HCI Memtest or even AIDA64 memory stress test for a few hours...

Actually, what you just did would the be equal to me saying you have a bad haircut and then, you posting some headless nude pics online.









*tRC:* Row cycle time, or the number of clock cycles required for a memory row to complete a full operational cycle. Lower values can notably improve performance, but should not be set lower than tRP+tRAS for stability reasons.

*tFAW:* Four activation window, or the time that must elapse before new memory banks can be activated after four ACTIVATE commands have been issued. Configured to a minumum 4x tRRD_S, but values >8x tRRD_S are often used for stability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Minimum actual tFAW is tRRD*4. Many boards allow it to be set lower, but it won't actually do anything because tFAW is the minimum time four row activate commands can be sent and tRRD is the row to row delay. You can't issue four row commands in less time than four row activates can be issued, so that's a hard limit.
> 
> Most platforms also seem to limit tRRD to 4, but this is not universally the case.
> Optimal tRAS is less clear because tRAS is a somewhat flexible window. Absolute minimum that can actually be set appears to be CAS + tRCD, but this is usually too low to actually be usable/stable (and will often be ignored by the platform). A good rule of thumb is CAS + tRCD + tRtP (row to precharge delay, a secondary timing, not tRP). There is usually some wiggle room.


tRRD_S(hort) < tRRD_L(ong) in the same way tWTR_S(hort) < tWTR_L(ong)

*tCWL:* CAS Write Latency, or the amount of time it takes to write to the open memory bank. WCL is generally configured equal to CAS or CAS-1. This can be a significant timing for stability, and lower values often prove better.

Also, when talking about evidence, we talk about certified stability testing. Not random scores with random bench-runs.

Not to even mention that your are tagged "KR" (KILL RUN, NOT 24/7 STABLE) in the Cinebench results you shared.

But that's fine man, because even then it is irrelevant to the point: the memory timings you were bragging about are still all wrong and over the place.

Nevertheless, please, do show us how good and stable those memory timings are working for you. I bet you that humble pie...



*They are not.*


----------



## AmxdPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> U can cry. It does not matter. My performance is great. Better than most people at same clocks.


LoL dude...

Have you even tested stability on that? xD

It is ALL out of sync...


----------



## Ex0cet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Atm im got Team Group 3733 cl18 but so tempted to swap for this
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/team-group-dark-pro-8pack-edition-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-pc4-25600c14-3200mhz-dual-channel-kit-black-my-08l-tg.html
> 
> To play around


MY GOODNESS!









Please report back if you eventually test those.

I wish I could get a pair like that in Argentina!

They even have a ten years warranty!


----------



## Miiksu

@Ex0cet
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> LoL dude...
> 
> Have you even tested stability on that? xD
> 
> It is ALL out of sync...


With last cpu it was fully stable. I havent yet tested with this better cpu.


----------



## AmxdPt

With those timmings?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> @Ex0cet
> Last cpu it was fully stable. I havent yet tested with this better cpu.


With those timmings?

You can't be serious...


----------



## WarpenN1

Is there some kind of a calculator for the procodt? 96ohms is quite unstable 80ohms is very unstable 68.6ohms is almost at a barrier of unstable and stable, getting 60ohm would maybe solve signal reflection or so if I could get it to boot.


----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> try to disable the timer here
> 
> "high-precision event timer"


Tryed with that precision timer disabled, nothing changes, stutter is still there. To not spam this thread with this offtopic I will continue this discussion here. Thanks anyway.


----------



## usoldier

Hey guys iam not very very good with ram iam still learning quite a bit ive seem to have my kit Gskill Trident F4-3200C14D-16GTZR stable with this settings:



Ive tried the The Stilt settings i always get Errors in HCI mem test with them, maybe iam missing something i might do to make it stabble. Any input is apreciated i would like to know if my settings are ok or is there any massive improvement gain to be had. Thanks


----------



## AlphaZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *A few words about CPU & SOC phase noise*
> 
> *Extreme* CAD_BUS 30 30 40 60
> 
> 
> *Manual* CAD_BUS 30 30 40 60
> 
> 
> In the extreme mode, the impulse load causes the power phases to react quickly. This generates noise and interference on the cad_bus.
> The higher the memory frequency - the more sensitive the bus to noise.
> 
> *plus information about NX bit*
> 
> NX bit enable
> 
> 
> NX bit disable
> 
> 
> system works faster


I tested this on Windows 10 using LatencyMon since DPC Latency Checker does not work correctly on newer OS. There was no discernible effect on system interrupt latency.

Considering what NX bit actually does it's probably a good idea to leave it on.


----------



## DSDV

Hi Guys,

i flollowed this thread for a long time and since several month now i face a "stalling" issue i cant fix myself.

I use following settings: https://pastebin.com/raw/ePJG892y

and the Syntoms are that the system kinda freezes for a second or so in random intervalls an than fast forwards to the correct frame.

i know it sounds crazy but its not a internet lag or normal freez where content gets skipped or rubberbands ...

i tried default settings and varius things.

the syntoms are that frametime spikes (obivusly) and that the GPU Clock drops down ...

but i checkt with OCCTP and Prime95 ; Firestrike and several other benchmarks and *cant* reproduce this problem.

It however occures during all fullscreen gaming quiet frequently.

to show it i opend a game in fullscreen window mode (where it aperrently also happens) and let afterburner run.

its a game with verry low requierements and i was afk for the time so nothing happend except my char standing there and systems stalls now and then.



is that problem known and is there a workaround or anything i can do?

with best +DS_DV+

PS: sorry for my bad english :/

//EDIT1: - i dont use any raid in my system :/ -


----------



## AmxdPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Hey guys iam not very very good with ram iam still learning quite a bit ive seem to have my kit Gskill Trident F4-3200C14D-16GTZR stable with this settings:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive tried the The Stilt settings i always get Errors in HCI mem test with them, maybe iam missing something i might do to make it stabble. Any input is apreciated i would like to know if my settings are ok or is there any massive improvement gain to be had. Thanks


try

1.4V

14 TCL
14 TRCDWR
14 TRCDRD
14 TRP
30 TRAS
48 TRC

6 TRRDS
9 TRRDL
36 TFAW


----------



## AlphaZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> i flollowed this thread for a long time and since several month now i face a "stalling" issue i cant fix myself.
> 
> I use following settings: https://pastebin.com/raw/ePJG892y
> 
> and the Syntoms are that the system kinda freezes for a second or so in random intervalls an than fast forwards to the correct frame.
> i know it sounds crazy but its not a internet lag or normal freez where content gets skipped or rubberbands ...
> 
> i tried default settings and varius things.
> 
> the syntoms are that frametime spikes (obivusly) and that the GPU Clock drops down ...
> but i checkt with OCCTP and Prime95 ; Firestrike and several other benchmarks and *cant* reproduce this problem.
> 
> It however occures during all fullscreen gaming quiet frequently.
> 
> to show it i opend a game in fullscreen window mode (where it aperrently also happens) and let afterburner run.
> 
> its a game with verry low requierements and i was afk for the time so nothing happend except my char standing there and systems stalls now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that problem known and is there a workaround or anything i can do?
> 
> with best +DS_DV+
> 
> PS: sorry for my bad english :/
> 
> //EDIT1:


Are you using AMD RAID? Some users over here https://community.amd.com/thread/214245 were reporting major stuttering when using RAID and certain drivers. The fix is to use the 17.30 (latest) chipset package and manually update the drivers for AMD-RAID Controller [storport] and AMD-RAID Config Device, but NOT the AMD-RAID Bottom Device.


----------



## Gettz8488

Having a problem setting offset Voltage on my ryzen 1700X Bios 1402. I'm setting offset at - 0.00625/0.01250/0.02500 and its not changing my core voltage at all. HWinfo shows it bouncing up to 1.362 I'm pstate overclocked to 3.9 btw. if i set to manual 1.35 hwinfo shows 1.35 so i know that it's the correct voltage reader. any ideas?


----------



## DSDV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaZero*
> 
> Are you using AMD RAID? Some users over here https://community.amd.com/thread/214245 were reporting major stuttering when using RAID and certain drivers. The fix is to use the 17.30 (latest) chipset package and manually update the drivers for AMD-RAID Controller [storport] and AMD-RAID Config Device, but NOT the AMD-RAID Bottom Device.


nope not that i know of.

can i disable a raid function in the mainboard or some where else?

i use latest chipset drivers and never use autoupdates of any kind (as far as i know)


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> With those timmings?
> With those timmings?
> 
> You can't be serious...


Of course. Not a single game/software or Windows crash and memtest error free. I need tweak sub timings more some values because too low values can give weird performance on Aida64 or degrease phycis test performance.


----------



## Naeem

i have question i have asked it in alone post as well but no one reply me

I have 2 x 290x gpus in crossfire on my C6H and 1800X build i also have Samsung 960 evo NVMe SSD insalled as well i am seeing one of my cards run at PCI E X8 and 2nd one runs at X4

i read it that RYZEN has 24 pci lanes in total 4 for PCH and 4 for NVMe and X16 for PCI E slots with 8+8 for CF and SLI ?


----------



## AlphaZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> i have question i have asked it in alone post as well but no one reply me
> 
> I have 2 x 290x gpus in crossfire on my C6H and 1800X build i also have Samsung 960 evo NVMe SSD insalled as well i am seeing one of my cards run at PCI E X8 and 2nd one runs at X4
> 
> i read it that RYZEN has 24 pci lanes in total 4 for PCH and 4 for NVMe and X16 for PCI E slots with 8+8 for CF and SLI ?


There is an option in the BIOS to force PCI-E GEN3, but if you are OCing using BCLK then you might be forcing your PCIE lanes to GEN2.


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaZero*
> 
> There is an option in the BIOS to force PCI-E GEN3, but if you are OCing using BCLK then you might be forcing your PCIE lanes to GEN2.


i overclock with multiplier x 40 for 4.0 ghz i tried those settings there no option set x8 x8 just to change between PCI E 3 and 2


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> As I understand it, changes in proc_ODT can move the memory hole that seems to exist somewhere around 3200 or greater frequency. But proc_ODT changes can call for changes in CLDO_VDDP to improve signal readability. The other resistances are also involved in signal readability, but I don't think we have discovered a direct relationship between changes in proc_ODT and changes the other drive values. Perhaps *Ramad* may have discovered some relationship in his testing that I failed to recognize.


I'm not sure if memory holes exists on Zen, because I did not encounter any problem booting my system on any CLDO_VDDP value (which is believed to move memory holes).

Based on my experiences, stability has always been based on using the right settings and right voltages (high voltages are as bad as low voltages), and I agree that using the right CLDO_VDDP voltage can help stabilize the system greatly. I believe that CLDO_VDDP default voltage at 950mV is too high, especially for R7s when I can run my R5 with 325mV, that's because R7s should be better silicon than R5 based processors. I think 625mV (or there about) is better CLDO_VDDP voltage for R7s, but changing this voltage my require other settings to match lower CLDO_VDDP voltage, which requires patience to tune.

I did not find any relationship, yet, between Processor On Die Termination (PROC_ODT) and RAM Dynamic On Die Termination (RTT).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Is there some kind of a calculator for the procodt? 96ohms is quite unstable 80ohms is very unstable 68.6ohms is almost at a barrier of unstable and stable, getting 60ohm would maybe solve signal reflection or so if I could get it to boot.


I would try tuning CAD. See one of my earlier replays with included settings. You may be able to get the RAM stable at 68 Ohm or boot at 60 Ohm after tuning CAD settings.


----------



## gnosticJade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> try
> 
> 1.4V
> 
> 14 TCL
> 14 TRCDWR
> 14 TRCDRD
> 14 TRP
> 30 TRAS
> 48 TRC
> 
> 6 TRRDS
> 9 TRRDL
> 36 TFAW


Would these settings be good to try on a similar set of FlareX (F4-3200C14-8GFX)? My timings are still on auto, so they're pretty bad.


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Based on my experiences, stability has always been based on using the right settings and right voltages (*low voltages are as bad as low voltages*)


Same high voltages are as bad as high voltages









Jokes apart...

Is it possible with current p-states state set both P0 for OC and P2 for heavy underclock? Or manual setting p-states other than P0 results in non-bootable mobo?
I can't try it myself as long my CPU is on vacation in Holland







...


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Same high voltages are as bad as high voltages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jokes apart...
> 
> Is it possible with current p-states state set both P0 for OC and P2 for heavy underclock? Or manual setting p-states other than P0 results in non-bootable mobo?
> I can't try it myself as long my CPU is on vacation in Holland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, have corrected it now.








I did not try lowering CPU frequency on P-stats 1, 2...etc. may try this to find out.


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I'm not sure if memory holes exists on Zen, because I'm did not encounter any problem booting my system on any CLDO_VDDP value (which is believed to move memory holes).
> 
> Based on my experiences, stability has always been based on using the right settings and right voltages (low voltages are as bad as low voltages), and I agree that using the right CLDO_VDDP voltage can help stabilize the system greatly. I believe that CLDO_VDDP default voltage at 950mV is too high, especially for R7s when I can run my R5 with 325mV, that's because R7s should be better silicon than R5 based processors. I think 625mV (or there about) is better CLDO_VDDP voltage for R7s, but changing this voltage my require other settings to match lower CLDO_VDDP voltage, which requires patience to tune.
> 
> I did not find any relationship, yet, between Processor On Die Termination (PROC_ODT) and RAM Dynamic On Die Termination (RTT).
> I would try tuning CAD. See one of my earlier replays with included settings. You may be able to get the RAM stable at 68 Ohm or boot at 60 Ohm after tuning CAD settings.


Okay!

now I've been stressing my 14-13-13-30-45 timings at 3200mhz freq with aida64 and it's looking pretty good though it has just been over 4hr but gonna stress it at least 12 hours, I had aida64 test fail almost at 6-10hr mark when it was testing it over night with 3200mhz 14-14-14-34-50 timings but I had my RAM voltage at 1.41v so I changed it to 1.35v so that it would possibly minimize signal reflections eg. purer signals). Even increase in vddsoc from 1v to 1.1v could make RAM overclock unstable so I don't why that robert hallock in that Ryzen overclock video said that overvolting VDDSoC could really help stabilize overclock, or my CPU might just be half defective, how knows D:

3333mhz was just too much for my imc or RAM, maybe RAM would easily go to that and and even with cl14 if imc would be more stable, this is has not been very golden chip overall, increasing RAM frequency takes a hugely more vcore voltage to be prime stable. (going from 2133 to 3000mhz takes about 0.1v or more to be stable at a same clocks, I don't know if vcore needs after ram OC could be minimized with right CAD or cldo_vddp voltages.

RAM TIMINGS:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> try
> 
> 1.4V
> 
> 14 TCL
> 14 TRCDWR
> 14 TRCDRD
> 14 TRP
> 30 TRAS
> 48 TRC
> 
> 6 TRRDS
> 9 TRRDL
> 36 TFAW


Thanks m8 ill be trying that later back at home


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay!
> 
> now I've been stressing my 14-13-13-30-45 timings at 3200mhz freq with aida64 and it's looking pretty good though it has just been over 4hr but gonna stress it at least 12 hours, I had aida64 test fail almost at 6-10hr mark when it was testing it over night with 3200mhz 14-14-14-34-50 timings but I had my RAM voltage at 1.41v so I changed it to 1.35v so that it would possibly minimize signal reflections eg. purer signals). Even increase in vddsoc from 1v to 1.1v could make RAM overclock unstable so I don't why that robert hallock in that Ryzen overclock video said that overvolting VDDSoC could really help stabilize overclock, or my CPU might just be half defective, how knows D:
> 
> 3333mhz was just too much for my imc or RAM, maybe RAM would easily go to that and and even with cl14 if imc would be more stable, this is has not been very golden chip overall, increasing RAM frequency takes a hugely more vcore voltage to be prime stable. (going from 2133 to 3000mhz takes about 0.1v or more to be stable at a same clocks, I don't know if vcore needs after ram OC could be minimized with right CAD or cldo_vddp voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> RAM TIMINGS:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I recommend that you tune your system step by step and save the changes to a profile when the system is stable, something to get back to later if you need stable settings.

Have looked at your timings, and I would suggest changing those values:

tRTP = 6 clocks
tWR = 2 x tRTP = 12 clocks
tRRDS = 4 clocks
tRRDL = 6 clocks
tFAW = 4 or 6 x tRRDS, that is 16 or 24
tCKE = 1 clock

Lowering VDDP (standby too) to around 0.9V-0.8V and SOC voltage to 1V or a little bit lower can help.
I believe that you would be able to run your RAM at 1.35V when using the right settings for your system.


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I recommend that you tune your system step by step and save the changes to a profile when the system is stable, something to get back to later if you need stable settings.
> 
> Have looked at your timings, and I would suggest changing those values:
> 
> tRTP = 6 clocks
> tWR = 2 x tRTP = 12 clocks
> tRRDS = 4 clocks
> tRRDL = 6 clocks
> tFAW = 4 or 6 x tRRDS, that is 16 or 24
> tCKE = 1 clock
> 
> Lowering VDDP (standby too) to around 0.9V-0.8V and SOC voltage to 1V or a little bit lower can help.
> I believe that you would be able to run your RAM at 1.35V when using the right settings for your system.


Thanks! I'll be trying those settings when Aida64 has at least been running 12 hours









yeah I'm running now with 1.35v, when I did overnight run yesterday it failed at 6-10hr mark when dram was at 1.41v but now been testing with 1.35v (but with little tighter main timings too) (7 Hours till the 12hr mark)









Final RAM clocks I'ma check with memtest, it's just too annoying to set up all 16-17 tabs always when restarting PC to change bios settings XD and techpowerup's memtest did not find any problems when I was running RAMs at unstable settings.

I have always had poor luck with silicone lottery







lol next time Imma gonna buy pre binned chip.


----------



## Gettz8488

Can anyone please help me out? I’m completely at a loss. Bios 1603 Pstate overclocked p0 all I changed was the core clock to 9D go back to extreme tweaked tab set a bunc or different offers (-) 0.00625 0.01250 0.02500 0.03750 And I’m getting no difference in voltages. In hwinfo core voltage shows up to 1.362 when I use off sets 0.00624-0.02500 it only changes slightly when I use 0.03750 which hwinfo then shows my core voltage going up too 1.356. Any ideas of how to accurately set me offset voltage? Not sure wth I’m doing it worked perfectly fine before I switched out my 1700X for my new RMA one


----------



## AmxdPt

Can anyone tell me why disabling GearDownMode won't allow me to correctly boot to windows?

I always get a bluescreen!

These are my timmings @ 1.4v:



I have tried to loosen the timmings but I just can't boot lol

Its super stable the way it is, i was just wondering what would happen if i'd disable it xD


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Can anyone please help me out? I'm completely at a loss. Bios 1603 Pstate overclocked p0 all I changed was the core clock to 9D go back to extreme tweaked tab set a bunc or different offers (-) 0.00625 0.01250 0.02500 0.03750 And I'm getting no difference in voltages. In hwinfo core voltage shows up to 1.362 when I use off sets 0.00624-0.02500 it only changes slightly when I use 0.03750 which hwinfo then shows my core voltage going up too 1.356. Any ideas of how to accurately set me offset voltage? Not sure wth I'm doing it worked perfectly fine before I switched out my 1700X for my new RMA one


Maybe you'll find something you over looked in my Bios text below.
Bios 9920, Pstate 0 with Global C-state Enabled.
I too only change Pstate0 FID to 9D under Advanced\AMD CBS\Zen Common Options\Custom Pstates/Throttling\Accept

Your description of issue is not very clear to me sorry.
Have a look through this

3925346691017_setting.txt 19k .txt file
 and see if it's of any help.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Maybe you'll find something you over looked in my Bios text below.
> Bios 9920, Pstate 0 with Global C-state Enabled.
> I too only change Pstate0 FID to 9D under Advanced\AMD CBS\Zen Common Options\Custom Pstates/Throttling\Accept
> 
> Your description of issue is not very clear to me sorry.
> Have a look through this
> 
> 3925346691017_setting.txt 19k .txt file
> and see if it's of any help.


Sorry for not being clearer. I as you, I did set FID to 9D. Left everything else the same. I tried setting my offset voltage to Negative - tried everysetting up too 0.02500 and no change in voltage in hwinfo still was going up too 1.369 in the reading. Once I hit -0.037250 it now maxes out at 1.356 but why is it so didicult to set correct offset? Not sure if I have a setting messed up llc on auto phase control on optimized. Ram on default for now. All this is based on the SVI2 reading from hwinfo which seems to be the only one reporting correctly. Bios reports like 1.32 which is false since I'm running at 3.925 the vid on hw info on all cores go up to 1.389 so I'm not sure what that means.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Sorry for not being clearer. I as you, I did set FID to 9D. Left everything else the same. I tried setting my offset voltage to Negative - tried everysetting up too 0.02500 and no change in voltage in hwinfo still was going up too 1.369 in the reading. Once I hit -0.037250 it now maxes out at 1.356 but why is it so didicult to set correct offset? Not sure if I have a setting messed up llc on auto phase control on optimized. Ram on default for now. All this is based on the SVI2 reading from hwinfo which seems to be the only one reporting correctly. Bios reports like 1.32 which is false since I'm running at 3.925 the vid on hw info on all cores go up to 1.389 so I'm not sure what that means.


The Bios is reporting correctly at 1.31275v as I see it.
The Pstate0 VID value of 20 = 1.350. You're using the negitive - instead of the positive + so 1.350 -.037275 = 1.31275v.

Make sense or am I missing something?

This is what IBT AVX looks like with 1.35 and +.06875 Offset on mine


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Notice the SV12 average of 1.419? Same as 1.35 plus a +.06875.
What you're seeing is only the length of time to run the test. End of test is showing in task mang.


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I recommend that you tune your system step by step and save the changes to a profile when the system is stable, something to get back to later if you need stable settings.
> 
> Have looked at your timings, and I would suggest changing those values:
> 
> tRTP = 6 clocks
> tWR = 2 x tRTP = 12 clocks
> tRRDS = 4 clocks
> tRRDL = 6 clocks
> tFAW = 4 or 6 x tRRDS, that is 16 or 24
> tCKE = 1 clock
> 
> Lowering VDDP (standby too) to around 0.9V-0.8V and SOC voltage to 1V or a little bit lower can help.
> I believe that you would be able to run your RAM at 1.35V when using the right settings for your system.


Now I'm getting 49900MB/s read 49000MB/s write and 49000MB/s copy speeds with 70.6 latency with those timing changes at 3200mhz.

Now testing stability







, if these are stable going to aim even lower timings.

My trfc is at 291, it's almost half of these sticks original(560) spd xmp rated reading at 3200mhz


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> The Bios is reporting correctly at 1.31275v as I see it.
> The Pstate0 VID value of 20 = 1.350. You're using the negitive - instead of the positive + so 1.350 -.037275 = 1.31275v.
> 
> Make sense or am I missing something?


You're correct the bios is reporting what should be the correct value. But that's not what I'm actually getting hwinfo svi2 showing I'm getting up to 1.356Vcore bios is reporting incorrectly in the sense that it's not reporting the correct Vcore value. So even thought bios says 1.31-1.32 I'm actually getting 1.356 is my current problem and I can't change it no matter what offset I use


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> You're correct the bios is reporting what should be the correct value. But that's not what I'm actually getting hwinfo svi2 showing I'm getting up to 1.356Vcore bios is reporting incorrectly in the sense that it's not reporting the correct Vcore value. So even thought bios says 1.31-1.32 I'm actually getting 1.356 is my current problem and I can't change it no matter what offset I use


I edited my last post, check the snip. It shows close to the same on this one too.
Notice my dram voltage in HWinfo. Bios is set to 1.400.
1.8v PLL shows at 1.853v in HWInfo, Bios is 1.800v
These are on the ITE sensor as well as the Vcore



source if you haven't seen it http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db# maybe you already know this?

Are you stable so far with so little voltage? Which tests, how long?
I started with VID 20 and a + .00625 for 9D and could not pass my tests even at that level. Only had to go up from there to gain stability. Never tried the negative (-) method.
You are far lower using the negative - offset than my 1800x for same clock (if your stability matches).

Mine looks like this under load for two hours


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Again, notice the sv12, Vcore etc under load. Remember this is with CPU Offset .06875 = 1.417.
I don't have all the answers myself yet and hope someone that knows more on the topic to correct me if I'm wrong.
Iirc it may be CBS playing a role in this?
All I can say is it has been a long learning curve and I'm still not there completely yet.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I edited my last post, check the snip. It shows close to the same on this one too.
> Notice my dram voltage in HWinfo. Bios is set to 1.400.
> 1.8v PLL shows at 1.853v in HWInfo, Bios is 1.800v
> These are on the ITE sensor as well as the Vcore
> 
> 
> 
> source if you haven't seen it http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db# maybe you already know this?
> 
> Are you stable so far with so little voltage? Which tests, how long?
> I started with VID 20 and a + .00625 for 9D and could not pass my tests even at that level. Only had to go up from there to gain stability. Never tried the negative (-) method.
> You are far lower using the negative - offset than my 1800x for same clock (if your stability matches).
> 
> Mine looks like this under load for two hours
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, notice the sv12, Vcore etc under load. Remember this is with CPU Offset .06875 = 1.417.
> I don't have all the answers myself yet and hope someone that knows more on the topic to correct me if I'm wrong.
> Iirc it may be CBS playing a role in this?
> All I can say is it has been a long learning curve and I'm still not there completely yet.


It looks like your Vcore under the asus mobo in hwinfo reports the correct voltage. Problem is for me the cpu core voltage SVI2 for my hwinfo reports the correct voltage and the Vcore stat under my asus mobo reports something lower. Atleast I think so. Right now my hwinfo SVI2 tops out at 1.356 Voltage but this is with a -0.03570 offset which doesn't any make sense. It's almost as if my offset voltage on mobo isn't working. Also yes I'm completely stable atm IBT for 8 hours prime 95 for 8 hours. The only
Problem I'm having is being able to control my offset although I have a -negative offset my actually Vcore is not lowering because my SVI2 reading stays at 1.356 that's where I'm having most trouble. I do think I got a good piece of silicon though this is also a RMA chip from amd for the segfaults issue. Any insight on what's happening would truly be appreciated Cus I'm lost at trying to figure this out.


----------



## Gettz8488

I posted on reddit to see if I get some help as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaOptika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> i flollowed this thread for a long time and since several month now i face a "stalling" issue i cant fix myself.
> 
> I use following settings: https://pastebin.com/raw/ePJG892y
> 
> and the Syntoms are that the system kinda freezes for a second or so in random intervalls an than fast forwards to the correct frame.
> i know it sounds crazy but its not a internet lag or normal freez where content gets skipped or rubberbands ...
> 
> i tried default settings and varius things.
> 
> the syntoms are that frametime spikes (obivusly) and that the GPU Clock drops down ...
> but i checkt with OCCTP and Prime95 ; Firestrike and several other benchmarks and *cant* reproduce this problem.
> 
> It however occures during all fullscreen gaming quiet frequently.
> 
> to show it i opend a game in fullscreen window mode (where it aperrently also happens) and let afterburner run.
> 
> its a game with verry low requierements and i was afk for the time so nothing happend except my char standing there and systems stalls now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that problem known and is there a workaround or anything i can do?
> 
> with best +DS_DV+
> 
> PS: sorry for my bad english :/
> 
> //EDIT1: - i dont use any raid in my system :/ -


Do you use any GPU overclocking software like ASUS GPU Tweak?


----------



## PopeBenedict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> i flollowed this thread for a long time and since several month now i face a "stalling" issue i cant fix myself.
> 
> I use following settings: https://pastebin.com/raw/ePJG892y
> 
> and the Syntoms are that the system kinda freezes for a second or so in random intervalls an than fast forwards to the correct frame.
> i know it sounds crazy but its not a internet lag or normal freez where content gets skipped or rubberbands ...
> 
> i tried default settings and varius things.
> 
> the syntoms are that frametime spikes (obivusly) and that the GPU Clock drops down ...
> but i checkt with OCCTP and Prime95 ; Firestrike and several other benchmarks and *cant* reproduce this problem.
> 
> It however occures during all fullscreen gaming quiet frequently.
> 
> to show it i opend a game in fullscreen window mode (where it aperrently also happens) and let afterburner run.
> 
> its a game with verry low requierements and i was afk for the time so nothing happend except my char standing there and systems stalls now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that problem known and is there a workaround or anything i can do?
> 
> with best +DS_DV+
> 
> PS: sorry for my bad english :/
> 
> //EDIT1: - i dont use any raid in my system :/ -


This is exactly what happens to me in BF1, wildlands, Darksouls 3 and even on YouTube. The GPU usage in general is all over the place causing the stutter and then drops to 0% cause the freezes for 1 up to 10 seconds or so. I have tried about everything there is to try, posted here, AMD forums and everywhere possible to no avail...I'm fed up already. Luckily, Coffee lake is just around the corner.
I gave AMD Ryzen a chance and wanted to make it work. I really did but it just doesn't. Maybe the Ryzen is good for other stuff but for gaming is just horrid.


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> i flollowed this thread for a long time and since several month now i face a "stalling" issue i cant fix myself.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I use following settings: https://pastebin.com/raw/ePJG892y
> 
> and the Syntoms are that the system kinda freezes for a second or so in random intervalls an than fast forwards to the correct frame.
> i know it sounds crazy but its not a internet lag or normal freez where content gets skipped or rubberbands ...
> 
> i tried default settings and varius things.
> 
> the syntoms are that frametime spikes (obivusly) and that the GPU Clock drops down ...
> but i checkt with OCCTP and Prime95 ; Firestrike and several other benchmarks and *cant* reproduce this problem.
> 
> It however occures during all fullscreen gaming quiet frequently.
> 
> to show it i opend a game in fullscreen window mode (where it aperrently also happens) and let afterburner run.
> 
> its a game with verry low requierements and i was afk for the time so nothing happend except my char standing there and systems stalls now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that problem known and is there a workaround or anything i can do?
> 
> with best +DS_DV+
> 
> PS: sorry for my bad english :/
> 
> //EDIT1: - i dont use any raid in my system :/ -


Seems software/OS issue. You should make thread of this if not made it already and give better information of ur software and OS.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> the syntoms are that frametime spikes (obivusly) and that the GPU Clock drops down ...
> but i checkt with OCCTP and Prime95 ; Firestrike and several other benchmarks and *cant* reproduce this problem.


Did you try OCCTPT Linpack with AVX enabled?


----------



## Timur Born

Windows 10 "Creators". If any background process is using CPU (even only a single core) then set its CPU priority to "Low" (idle). If there is no such process then try to set the game's process priority to "Low" instead. If this doesn't help then either go back to "Anniversary" or hope that this is fixed in the "Fall Creators" update.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Before people start disabling this feature... Do know what your disabling
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NX_bit


If a hacker wants to get to a person - he w ill do it








useless technology


----------



## shalafi

yeah, and if burglars decide to empty your apartment, they will succeed - so we should all keep our doors open at all times.


----------



## DSDV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PopeBenedict*
> 
> This is exactly what happens to me in BF1, wildlands, Darksouls 3 and even on YouTube. The GPU usage in general is all over the place causing the stutter and then drops to 0% cause the freezes for 1 up to 10 seconds or so. I have tried about everything there is to try, posted here, AMD forums and everywhere possible to no avail...I'm fed up already. Luckily, Coffee lake is just around the corner.
> I gave AMD Ryzen a chance and wanted to make it work. I really did but it just doesn't. Maybe the Ryzen is good for other stuff but for gaming is just horrid.


I cant say that its an ryzen issue ... i have 2 other ryzen systems without that issue and at least 2 friends with nearly identcal hardware none of them faced this issue so far.

And Intel is really messed up atm only thing is the 7700k and thats old 4C stuff ...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> Seems software/OS issue. You should make thread of this if not made it already and give better information of ur software and OS.


i hope so becuase than i can fix it but i tried disableing anything at startup with no real diffrence. do u have a hint where i can look / search for a solution?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Did you try OCCTPT Linpack with AVX enabled?


yep runs smooth like a charm  but ill try again

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaOptika*
> 
> Do you use any GPU overclocking software like ASUS GPU Tweak?


not that i know of i used msi afterburner a while ago to set more agressive fan curve and for using that nice overlay but since its not working with radeon settings i only used it for this test (so at least 2 month now without any GPU oc tools)


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PopeBenedict*
> 
> This is exactly what happens to me in BF1, wildlands, Darksouls 3 and even on YouTube. The GPU usage in general is all over the place causing the stutter and then drops to 0% cause the freezes for 1 up to 10 seconds or so. I have tried about everything there is to try, posted here, AMD forums and everywhere possible to no avail...I'm fed up already. Luckily, Coffee lake is just around the corner.
> I gave AMD Ryzen a chance and wanted to make it work. I really did but it just doesn't. Maybe the Ryzen is good for other stuff but for gaming is just horrid.


This issue has been mentioned several times already and are not related to AMD or Ryzen so thinking CL will fix it will make you sad if you swap. Timur Born already posted a possible solution for this a while back and a few posts below yours so give it a go. Works for me!


----------



## PopeBenedict

Yes, I forgot to mention that I had also tried Timor's low affinity setting but didn't fix it. Don't know what else to try.


----------



## DSDV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> This issue has been mentioned several times already and are not related to AMD or Ryzen so thinking CL will fix it will make you sad if you swap. Timur Born already posted a possible solution for this a while back and a few posts below yours so give it a go. Works for me!


i srsly doubt that it has to do sth with my ryzen but for me there is no other thing left that to belive that its the cpu ... its one of the first ever made and deliverd maybe its a bug gotten fixed in newer versions who knows.

what was the fix for the other people?

and what was the solution which worked for Timur Born?


----------



## Timur Born

My last post said:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Windows 10 "Creators". If any background process is using CPU (even only a single core) then set its CPU priority to "Low" (idle). If there is no such process then try to set the game's process priority to "Low" instead. If this doesn't help then either go back to "Anniversary" or hope that this is fixed in the "Fall Creators" update.


----------



## DSDV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Windows 10 "Creators". If any background process is using CPU (even only a single core) then set its CPU priority to "Low" (idle). If there is no such process then try to set the game's process priority to "Low" instead. If this doesn't help then either go back to "Anniversary" or hope that this is fixed in the "Fall Creators" update.


Oh ok thanks 

ill try to install another windows version on an empty sata ssd and look if it'll fix the problem.

(good time to test those LTS versions my friend seem so happy about)

but if its really a problem of up to date windows versions i wonder why my gf's system with an R1600 is not having this problems or a friend with identical system except for an M.2


----------



## Timur Born

The bug probably made it into Creators with the introduction of Game mode (aka meddling with the processor scheduler), because it is at heart a process priority and thread overload problem.


----------



## WarpenN1

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I recommend that you tune your system step by step and save the changes to a profile when the system is stable, something to get back to later if you need stable settings.
> 
> Have looked at your timings, and I would suggest changing those values:
> 
> tRTP = 6 clocks
> tWR = 2 x tRTP = 12 clocks
> tRRDS = 4 clocks
> tRRDL = 6 clocks
> tFAW = 4 or 6 x tRRDS, that is 16 or 24
> tCKE = 1 clock
> 
> Lowering VDDP (standby too) to around 0.9V-0.8V and SOC voltage to 1V or a little bit lower can help.
> I believe that you would be able to run your RAM at 1.35V when using the right settings for your system.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Thanks! I'll be trying those settings when Aida64 has at least been running 12 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I'm running now with 1.35v, when I did overnight run yesterday it failed at 6-10hr mark when dram was at 1.41v but now been testing with 1.35v (but with little tighter main timings too) (7 Hours till the 12hr mark)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final RAM clocks I'ma check with memtest, it's just too annoying to set up all 16-17 tabs always when restarting PC to change bios settings XD and techpowerup's memtest did not find any problems when I was running RAMs at unstable settings.
> 
> I have always had poor luck with silicone lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol next time Imma gonna buy pre binned chip.






Edit:

I got these 16GB dual rank(s) running even at lower timings 14-13-13-28-41









I think that now these are almost at the edge of at their lowest timings at 3200mhz or without chaning other voltages/settings with them









But for now It's looking good, only voltages that even let that previous timings be stable was like you suggested lowering vddp/ and standby to 0.8v and vddsoc to 1v from 1.05 and kaboom, even at 3200mhz 14-13-13-28-41 is quite stable







now I'm testing final stability to really see how stable are these and if needed, tweaking some voltages for stability and then I'm gonna post CMO bios settings if it would help some others to get 3200mhz at 14-13-13-28 stable with dual rank 16GB tridentZ's


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PopeBenedict*
> 
> Yes, I forgot to mention that I had also tried Timor's low affinity setting but didn't fix it. Don't know what else to try.


What pc specs do you currently have?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I got these 16GB dual rank(s) running even at lower timings 14-13-13-28-41
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that now these are almost at the edge of at their lowest timings at 3200mhz or without chaning other voltages/settings with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But for now It's looking good, only voltages that even let that previous timings be stable was like you suggested lowering vddp/ and standby to 0.8v and vddsoc to 1v from 1.05 and kaboom, even at 3200mhz 14-13-13-28-41 is quite stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I'm testing final stability to really see how stable are these and if needed, tweaking some voltages for stability and then I'm gonna post CMO bios settings if it would help some others to get 3200mhz at 14-13-13-28 stable with dual rank 16GB tridentZ's
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good.










Edit: Still running at 1.35V, am I correct?

You can try changing a few timings too, not by much, but lower than what you have:

TwrwrSd_SM [6]
TwrwrDd_SM [6]

TrdrdSd_SM [4]
TrdrdDd_SM [4]

Although I'm not a fan of lowering tRFC values below default values(that is tRFC, tRFC x2 and tRFC x4), because those are refresh cycles, and lowering them below default values means not all RAM rows are being refreshed (restore charge of cell stored "1" bits), and if the RAM stores data on cells that are not being refreshed, the charge will leak eventually and those "1" bits will turn to "0", which may lead to errors when the data on those cells get requested by the processor. That is the very short explanation for me not being a fan of reducing tRFC(x) timings. But it's your system, so it's up to you to choose the settings you like.


----------



## Gettz8488

Screenshot1.png 497k .png file
 Okay so a few things here is a screenshot of my CPU at 3.925 Ghz Overclocked Through Pstate0 Even the Voltage. i Set my VID to 28 Which it seems pstate overclocking is working with CH6 as intended atleast on 1603. My only issue is. Is getting a chip like this possible? completely stable at 3.925 Ghz With a Voltage of 1.3125 I even dropped my Voltage to 1.281 Same overclock and completely stable as well. It only crashed when i tried 4.0 ghz at 1.281. Are these readings in HWinfo correct? i feel like this chip is crazy. BTW this a AMD RMA chip after segfault issue.


----------



## ReDXfiRe

First let me put my specs:

Ryzen 5 1600 OC @ 4.075 GHz. (BIOS 9920)

Memory Kit: F4-3600C16D-16GTZR (Trying to make them stable @ 3466 MHz CL14 with tight sub-timings.

Been trying to adjust my sub-timings and had some settings help from Ramad before, but I was unable to use his configuration to get them stable. Today reading and getting data I've reached this point, which it seems my configuration is almost stable (had 1 error @ 254% in HCI Memtest). You can watch the screenshot. If someone can check my settings, maybe I screwed up in one of the settings, or maybe I need to increase the voltage a tad bit. Any suggestions/information are welcomed. Also, AIDA64 memory test have some fluctuation (probably I screwed up some sub-timing setting). Screenshots attached.






My settings


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[2017/09/27 19:35:54]
Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [40.75]
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3466MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
- CPU Core Voltage Override [1.42500]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.10000]
DRAM Voltage [1.40000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [1.80000]
1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [3]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
Trc_SM [42]
TrrdS_SM [6]
TrrdL_SM [9]
Tfaw_SM [34]
TwtrS_SM [4]
TwtrL_SM [12]
Twr_SM [12]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [2]
TwrwrScl_SM [2]
Trfc_SM [260]
Trfc2_SM [190]
Trfc4_SM [100]
Tcwl_SM [Auto]
Trtp_SM [8]
Trdwr_SM [7]
Twrrd_SM [3]
TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]
TwrwrSd_SM [Auto]
TwrwrDd_SM [Auto]
TrdrdSc_SM [Auto]
TrdrdSd_SM [Auto]
TrdrdDd_SM [Auto]
Tcke_SM [1]
ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
Cmd2T [2T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [Auto]
RttWr [Auto]
RttPark [Auto]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [Auto]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [0.85500]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
CPU Current Capability [140%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
CPU Voltage Frequency [300]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Extreme]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
VDDSOC Current Capability [140%]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Current Capability [130%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.45000]
Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Enabled]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Disabled]
HD Audio Controller [Disabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [ST2000DM001-1ER164]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
Seagate Expansion 0637 [Auto]
USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Auto]
USB3_6 [Auto]
USB3_7 [Auto]
USB3_8 [Auto]
USB3_9 [Auto]
USB3_10 [Auto]
USB2_11 [Auto]
USB2_12 [Auto]
USB2_13 [Auto]
USB2_14 [Auto]
USB_15 [Auto]
USB_16 [Auto]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
IOMMU [Auto]
Remote Display Feature [Auto]
Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Disabled]
Boot Logo Display [Auto]
POST Delay Time [3 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Disabled]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name [40753466cl14]
Save to Profile [5]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


----------



## Gadfly

Which bios is giving the best single rank b-die performance these days?


----------



## hotstocks

Seriously what is wrong with this motherboard? Stable and fine on 9902 finally for months. Then I plug in a USB drive and lose my [email protected] USB Keyboard, no power, also lose my front USB 2/3 port and random ones in the back work or don't work. WTH is going on? No reason plugging in a USB drive should kill 1/2 the USB ports till a reboot.


----------



## Mandarb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Seriously what is wrong with this motherboard? Stable and fine on 9902 finally for months. Then I plug in a USB drive and lose my [email protected] USB Keyboard, no power, also lose my front USB 2/3 port and random ones in the back work or don't work. WTH is going on? No reason plugging in a USB drive should kill 1/2 the USB ports till a reboot.


Could be a couple reasons. Defective USB drive, conductive material on the connector, Windows messing up the new device installation, drive outside specs, or a defective board.

USB devices correctly configured in the BIOS?
Newest chipset drivers from the AMD website installed?

Did it happen again?

I wouldn't totally flip after a hickup after a couple of months being fine, but keep an eye on it. No! NO! Not like this, that's gross! /o\


----------



## SaiKamalDoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> guys help, where to find RunMemTestPRO 3.0 ????


http://greentechreviews.ru/2016/01/29/utilita-dlya-proverki-pamyati-memtest-2-5-dang-wang-version/


----------



## PopeBenedict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> What pc specs do you currently have?


My specs are:

1700 @ 4.0 Ghz
Crosshair VI Hero
TridentZ RGB 16GB CL14
Kraken x 62 v2
Samsung Evo 840 1TB
Crucial M4 512GB
WD black 2TB
2 x WD black 650 GB
Corsair 1200AXi power supply
Phantek Enthoo Luxe Tempered Glass edition
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> The bug probably made it into Creators with the introduction of Game mode (aka meddling with the processor scheduler), because it is at heart a process priority and thread overload problem.


It makes sense what you say. I mean, I noticed that the GPU usage simply drops to 0% as if it was suddenly not part of the system. However, as I posted before, there has been a discussion that addresses the CCX architecture and how it interacts with the graphic drivers (at least Nvidia ones). The discussion is here:
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/6aqfc0/amd_4c8t_underperforming_scenario_single_card_vs/

This is the main point:
Quote:


> The short of it, is that NV's multi-thread is very thread dependent, as they assemble draw calls into Command Lists for submission to the software scheduler (driver). If threads bounce between the CCX, each time it happens, context is lost since the L1, L2 and L3 cache are local to the CCX, it would cause that rendering thread to stall/restart.
> NV's MT driver also scales up to ~6 threads, scaling on 6 cores but no further beyond that (3dMark driver overhead bench in the above video description, Single-thread results from 2,4,6 cores), suggesting it MT over 6 threads. This fits nicely with Ryzen 6 cores, 3 per CCX. With high load on these threads, windows leaves them alone. On Ryzen 4/8 in 2+2 config, 4 driver threads goes to 4 physical cores, but the 2 extra is now on HT and could have issues being bounced back & forth on the 2 CCXs. This isn't about the latency penalty. It's about the draw call thread losing it's L1/L2/L3 dataset when it gets moved, forcing it to stall to re-fetch from system RAM. With less draw call submission (because we're waiting on 2 of the threads often), GPU usage drops, frame rate tanks.
> In SLI, the 2nd GPU spawns 6 more driver threads, and now Ryzen 4/8 is saturated, no more random thread migration.


So, sounds as if during the thread migration the GPU "stands by" waiting for the CPU. What do you think?


----------



## Flyn08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Seriously what is wrong with this motherboard? Stable and fine on 9902 finally for months. Then I plug in a USB drive and lose my [email protected] USB Keyboard, no power, also lose my front USB 2/3 port and random ones in the back work or don't work. WTH is going on? No reason plugging in a USB drive should kill 1/2 the USB ports till a reboot.


Not exactly the same but...
When i plug in a usb stick, my mouse starts to stutter badly. Onlt the wireless one, my g520 works flawlessly. I'm experiencing this issue both on my mx master 2s and on my g900 so it's not mouse related.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PopeBenedict*
> 
> My specs are:
> 
> 1700 @ 4.0 Ghz
> Crosshair VI Hero
> TridentZ RGB 16GB CL14
> Kraken x 62 v2
> Samsung Evo 840 1TB
> Crucial M4 512GB
> WD black 2TB
> 2 x WD black 650 GB
> Corsair 1200AXi power supply
> Phantek Enthoo Luxe Tempered Glass edition
> It makes sense what you say. I mean, I noticed that the GPU usage simply drops to 0% as if it was suddenly not part of the system. However, as I posted before, there has been a discussion that addresses the CCX architecture and how it interacts with the graphic drivers (at least Nvidia ones). The discussion is here:
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/6aqfc0/amd_4c8t_underperforming_scenario_single_card_vs/
> 
> This is the main point:
> So, sounds as if during the thread migration the GPU "stands by" waiting for the CPU. What do you think?


I personally use balanced power plan as my pc spends more time as a plex server/workstation than it does gaming or doing other stressful work. When I have checked resource monitor after I get the spikes my cores are mostly all parked, I am not sure if this is the cause, but before it starts with the spikes they all seem active, sadly it does not tell me what is causing the 100% usage or the gpu drop but I have got to the point where the only thing I have not replaced is my case.

On the geforce forum I linked a few pages back, lots of folks are not on ryzen, they have intel, yet they seem to have the same stuttering, which should point to gpu problems either with nvidias drivers or windows 10 creators. I do know that putting the same gpu in a z170 board yields better results, no stuttering, no freezing, and this is with an i3 7350k so its definitely not hardware.

The problem here is why us, and not everyone.

What antivirus do you use?

Oh, and btw, the same freezing/stutter happens in High performance plan.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Anyone else seeing spikes in temp's still? im sitting at 41c under about 10% load and after 30sec or so ill see a spike in temps from 40-41c to 50-51c for no reason, after afew sec the temp starts to go down again. issue started during 1501. i am on 1602 right now and its still an issue. its not a big deal but it triggers me lol also have had alot of crashes with pubg but its also early access game so who knows tho my gf does not have crash issues and she runs a 4770k and 970 vs my 1700/1070. not sure if ryzen issue.


----------



## Timur Born

- Stuttering/freezing in "Creators" is not connected to the graphic-card drivers, it even happens in Safe Mode and with MS VGA driver.

- Temp spikes happen because Ryzen creates +10° C jumps whenever certain load happens, the real temp then more or less slowly catches up to the jump. Using "Power Saver" mode can help workaround those jump during idle desktop. A better workaround is to disable Sense MI Skew and then set your fan profile to not spin up the CPU fan before 55° C (60° C if you want to use standby).


----------



## DSDV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> - Stuttering/freezing in "Creators" is not connected to the graphic-card drivers, it even happens in Safe Mode and with MS VGA driver.
> 
> - Temp spikes happen because Ryzen creates +10° C jumps whenever certain load happens, the real temp then more or less slowly catches up to the jump. Using "Power Saver" mode can help workaround those jump during idle desktop. A better workaround is to disable Sense MI Skew and then set your fan profile to not spin up the CPU fan before 55° C (60° C if you want to use standby).


that is good to hear cause it makes me hope the problem will get fixed in the future and even with out me doing anithing crazy ^^

just the indefinite long waiting time bugs me :/


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> - Stuttering/freezing in "Creators" is not connected to the graphic-card drivers, it even happens in Safe Mode and with MS VGA driver.
> 
> - Temp spikes happen because Ryzen creates +10° C jumps whenever certain load happens, the real temp then more or less slowly catches up to the jump. Using "Power Saver" mode can help workaround those jump during idle desktop. A better workaround is to disable Sense MI Skew and then set your fan profile to not spin up the CPU fan before 55° C (60° C if you want to use standby).


Thanks for the tip! the 10c spike isnt hurting but i hate it either way lol my cpu never goes above 50c while playing games and its only during those spikes, other wise its like 40-45c during gaming.

ill look into sense MI skew for sure.


----------



## AmxdPt

@elmor
@[email protected]

This can be important information for you guys too.

I have been having an issue with my sound card (Asus Essence STX II)

And I have been talking to Asus Administrators in this thread:

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?94266-URGENT-SUPPORT-REQUIRED-PC-reboot-when-installing-driver-of-ESSENCE-STX-II/page5

I sent them a mini dump file and they told me it might be related to my Overclock so i set the 1602 bios default settings and sent them a new dmp file.

Here is a video and the dmp file:

Video:
https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipNyO63bQkXeYYYlT9hW11SibYNAvlcnPr_oSlsX2u3L2f4yK1hj5ZahqKuKVbTYLw?key=VGF5UlpxVkNoZ3BxUGczd3R5OW85bDJHRDJma3FB

DMP File:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BzoT2YDAY4LkOHNJSGNUdXBiOHc

Perhaps you guys can assist on this issue or at least comunicate it to AMD should it be a CPU issue.

Thanks


----------



## dorbot

I want to play with my various fans from inside windows. Should I install and use fan xpert?

Can it be installed on its own or is it bundled with other crap?

Is it still bugged to hell and is the whole idea is suicide?

What other software do people recommend I use to play with fans?


----------



## toxzl2

Cold boot and Memory issues are going to be fix on 1.0.0.7?


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toxzl2*
> 
> Cold boot and Memory issues are going to be fix on 1.0.0.7?


Who knows?!


----------



## ciukacz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirMacke*
> 
> Anyone using Wake on LAN?
> I use it all the time.
> 
> Updated from 1401 to 1501 2 days ago and now WoL does not work.
> All I ever did in the past was setting Power On By PCI-E/PCI to Enabled and disable Quick Boot in Windows.
> WoL no longer works after 1501.
> Have reset it all but no luck.


got it to work on bios 1501. for me the key was to install intel nic drivers with proset tools.
additional "intel branded" tabs will become available in device manager, nic properties.
there you will find an additional option "allow wake from shutdown".


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toxzl2*
> 
> Cold boot and Memory issues are going to be fix on 1.0.0.7?


Honestly I doubt.... (especially if you have LPX)

@gupsterg

My setup is back and running











This new batch 1730 is cooool - at idle it is 27C at 0.4V









Now I'm running kill_ryzen - so far so good - and onlt 44C instead of 55C previously....

Will it break 4GHz below 1.4V







??? I'll answer this at the end of the weekend ....


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Still running at 1.35V, am I correct?
> 
> You can try changing a few timings too, not by much, but lower than what you have:
> 
> TwrwrSd_SM [6]
> TwrwrDd_SM [6]
> 
> TrdrdSd_SM [4]
> TrdrdDd_SM [4]
> 
> Although I'm not a fan of lowering tRFC values below default values(that is tRFC, tRFC x2 and tRFC x4), because those are refresh cycles, and lowering them below default values means not all RAM rows are being refreshed (restore charge of cell stored "1" bits), and if the RAM stores data on cells that are not being refreshed, the charge will leak eventually and those "1" bits will turn to "0", which may lead to errors when the data on those cells get requested by the processor. That is the very short explanation for me not being a fan of reducing tRFC(x) timings. But it's your system, so it's up to you to choose the settings you like.


Lol, I'm now at 3200mhz at these very tight timings (for my system) and now I need 1.44v llc4 to be stable at 3.8GHZ!







lol that RAM overclocking is taking very big toll on the CPU overclocking without RAM overclocking I can oc it to 3.95GHZ and almost 3.975GHZ with 1.44v :/


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Lol, I'm now at 3200mhz at these very tight timings (for my system) and now I need 1.44v llc4 to be stable at 3.8GHZ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol that RAM overclocking is taking very big toll on the CPU overclocking without RAM overclocking I can oc it to 3.95GHZ and almost 3.975GHZ with 1.44v :/


Yes. You will benefit of RAM speed. Aida performance bias and tightest sub timings as possible.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Lol, I'm now at 3200mhz at these very tight timings (for my system) and now I need 1.44v llc4 to be stable at 3.8GHZ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol that RAM overclocking is taking very big toll on the CPU overclocking without RAM overclocking I can oc it to 3.95GHZ and almost 3.975GHZ with 1.44v :/


Try changing DIGI+ settings as follows:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 1]
CPU Current Capability [100%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
CPU Voltage Frequency [400]
CPU Power Duty Control [Extreme]
CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
Manual Adjustment [Fast]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
VDDSOC Current Capability [100%]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
Manual Adjustment [Fast]
DRAM Current Capability [130%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]



See if you still need so high CPU voltage to reach 3.8GHz after using the settings above.


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Try changing DIGI+ settings as follows:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 1]
> CPU Current Capability [100%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> CPU Voltage Frequency [400]
> CPU Power Duty Control [Extreme]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
> Manual Adjustment [Fast]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [100%]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
> Manual Adjustment [Fast]
> DRAM Current Capability [130%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
> 
> 
> 
> See if you still need so high CPU voltage to reach 3.8GHz after using the settings above.


Thanks! Gonna try this, but I don't understand how overclocking RAM has so big impact on CPU, if, can it be that RAM is a huge bottleneck in RYZEN. Prime95 don't even benefit from faster RAM :/


----------



## diaaablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Thanks! Gonna try this, but I don't understand how overclocking RAM has so big impact on CPU, if, can it be that RAM is a huge bottleneck in RYZEN. Prime95 don't even benefit from faster RAM :/


Infinity Fabric


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diaaablo*
> 
> Infinity Fabric


Is infinity fabric really that hungry :O like 0.1-0.15v more vcore needed from 2133 to 3066mhz


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Thanks! Gonna try this, but I don't understand how overclocking RAM has so big impact on CPU, if, can it be that RAM is a huge bottleneck in RYZEN. Prime95 don't even benefit from faster RAM :/


Several factors are involved, as *diaaablo* noted, infinity fabric is running at the same speed as the RAM do, so it's overclocked when the RAM is running at high(er) speed.
Beside that, using tighter timing and higher RAM speed means the CPU is having shorter delay between read/write RAM requests at 3200MT/s than the delay at 2133MT/s, which means that the CPU is doing more at the same speed, so you are seeing the real potential of your CPU now compared to lower timings and lower RAM speed. I hope this makes sense.

Prime95 will benefit from RAM and CPU speed when high(er) RAM amount i used, like any other calculation software.


----------



## Fright

Now that 32 GB Flare X kits are available is it recommended to use them with a Ryzen non-Threadripper cpu (1800x)? (at the moment i'm using gskill tridentZ 3200 16gbx2)


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Several factors are involved, as *diaaablo* noted, infinity fabric is running at the same speed as the RAM do, so it's overclocked when the RAM is running at high(er) speed.
> Beside that, using tighter timing and higher RAM speed means the CPU is having shorter delay between read/write RAM requests at 3200MT/s than the delay at 2133MT/s, which means that the CPU is doing more at the same speed, so you are seeing the real potential of your CPU now compared to lower timings and lower RAM speed. I hope this makes sense.
> 
> Prime95 will benefit from RAM and CPU speed when high(er) RAM amount i used, like any other calculation software.


Yeah that helped at least little bit, can't say yet because it's only been running an hour, first when I opened prime95 and put it to work, prime stopped working almost immediately but I think that it was just a windows fault cause no error has been detected yet as of an hour later. :/

I don't know if it would be good to segfault RMA CPU, not just because bad luck in silicone lottery (and hoping to get better on later batches processor). I've really started to be interested in Linux and compiling stuff and android rom development and all that stuff , so I don't feel confident in this chip if it has segfault even if it affects only just when doing heavy compilation stuff.

EDIT: On the other note, can't wait for the refined version of Ryzen in 2018







, Hopefully, just hopefully they clock it at least 300-500mhz higher, just for the sake of AMD, or in 2018 intel would start to gain a lot overhead against AMD (again) and then probably all intel core processors will hit 4.5ghz quite easily and with better ipc so let's just hope :O


----------



## Esenel

Stuttering/usage drops in BF1:

I could kind of reproduce your problem.
But in my opinion it has to do with the netcode(?) of BF1?

Please try to monitor, if there is also stuttering in the campaign.
For me I had NO GPU usage drops in the campaign, but on multiplayer I did.

My specs:

1700X @ 3975 Mhz, 3200 CL14 Trident Z @ 3466 CL14 (Stilt), MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X @ 2100 Mhz.
BIOS: 9920

I hope this helps.

EDIT:
A second "Quick Match" did not show any stuttering.

I would also strengthen the thesis of "not hardware related"


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esenel*
> 
> Stuttering/usage drops in BF1:
> 
> I could kind of reproduce your problem.
> But in my opinion it has to do with the netcode(?) of BF1?
> 
> Please try to monitor, if there is also stuttering in the campaign.
> For me I had NO GPU usage drops in the campaign, but on multiplayer I did.
> 
> My specs:
> 
> 1700X @ 3975 Mhz, 3200 CL14 Trident Z @ 3466 CL14 (Stilt), MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X @ 2100 Mhz.
> BIOS: 9920
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> EDIT:
> A second "Quick Match" did not show any stuttering.
> 
> I would also strengthen the thesis of "not hardware related"


could mean it's LAN related


----------



## Anty

LOL that new chip is promising









Just for fun I set RAM speed to 3600 and it booted - for 4 sticks trident Z [email protected]

*I'M NOT SAIYING IT IS STABLE!
I'M NOT SAIYING IT IS TUNED!
*
I just select Stilt's 3600 profile, SOC 1.15 and DRAM 1.43.
It didn't even boot for this configuration before (with old chip).


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Now that 32 GB Flare X kits are available is it recommended to use them with a Ryzen non-Threadripper cpu (1800x)? (at the moment i'm using gskill tridentZ 3200 16gbx2)


Only the X399 chipset is on their QVL, so it's not guaranteed to work with X370 at 3200MHz..


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esenel*
> 
> Stuttering/usage drops in BF1:
> 
> I could kind of reproduce your problem.
> But in my opinion it has to do with the netcode(?) of BF1?


I download the Intel(R) I211 drivers directly from Intel's website. https://downloadcenter.intel.com/product/64403/Intel-Ethernet-Controller-I211-Series
If you downloaded the drivers off of Asus's website, make sure you uninstall all their networking crap.


----------



## PopeBenedict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> I personally use balanced power plan as my pc spends more time as a plex server/workstation than it does gaming or doing other stressful work. When I have checked resource monitor after I get the spikes my cores are mostly all parked, I am not sure if this is the cause, but before it starts with the spikes they all seem active, sadly it does not tell me what is causing the 100% usage or the gpu drop but I have got to the point where the only thing I have not replaced is my case.
> 
> On the geforce forum I linked a few pages back, lots of folks are not on ryzen, they have intel, yet they seem to have the same stuttering, which should point to gpu problems either with nvidias drivers or windows 10 creators. I do know that putting the same gpu in a z170 board yields better results, no stuttering, no freezing, and this is with an i3 7350k so its definitely not hardware.
> 
> The problem here is why us, and not everyone.
> 
> What antivirus do you use?
> 
> Oh, and btw, the same freezing/stutter happens in High performance plan.


I'm using Bitdefender having Windows Defender disabled by group policy method but happens even with just Windows defender alone. Also, I have tried both Ryzen balanced and high performance. No difference.
Yes, I do wonder why some but not everyone has the same problem too. No idea though.


----------



## SirMacke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> I download the Intel(R) I211 drivers directly from Intel's website. https://downloadcenter.intel.com/product/64403/Intel-Ethernet-Controller-I211-Series
> If you downloaded the drivers off of Asus's website, make sure you uninstall all their networking crap.


This drivers does not install on my system, nothing is updated.
Same driver version as before the install.
Tried to install manually "I have a disc" and got to choose the driver, but no change.
Heck, it is the same on the drivers from Asus DL page.


----------



## Esenel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PopeBenedict*
> 
> I'm using Bitdefender having Windows Defender disabled by group policy method but happens even with just Windows defender alone. Also, I have tried both Ryzen balanced and high performance. No difference.
> Yes, I do wonder why some but not everyone has the same problem too. No idea though.


Does this stuttering occur always? Like 100% when you join a map?
Did you try the campaign?

I use Kaspersky AntiVirus.

I will try the Lan driver later, but as it does not occur to 100% my thesis switched to Windows related issue.

I have also a windows related Issue (old system and new), when running MSI Afterburner and I want to open a Direct9 game like Aion or Guild Wars 2 the game crushed while opening. After switching MSI Afterburner off it started. (Direct9.dll something problem)
This occured after 2 Windows Updates ago.

So maybe the stuttering is also Windows related?


----------



## 81ZinF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esenel*
> 
> Stuttering/usage drops in BF1:
> 
> I could kind of reproduce your problem.
> But in my opinion it has to do with the netcode(?) of BF1?
> 
> Please try to monitor, if there is also stuttering in the campaign.
> For me I had NO GPU usage drops in the campaign, but on multiplayer I did.
> 
> My specs:
> 
> 1700X @ 3975 Mhz, 3200 CL14 Trident Z @ 3466 CL14 (Stilt), MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X @ 2100 Mhz.
> BIOS: 9920
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> EDIT:
> A second "Quick Match" did not show any stuttering.
> 
> I would also strengthen the thesis of "not hardware related"


Nothing to do with the so-called "netcode".
Netcode issues are Hit registrations, death behind cover and so on.

If you are interested in the matter:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiHP0N-jMx8&feature=youtu.be
And if you want constant updates about netcode in recent FPS, I can't recommend enough the whole channel.
https://www.youtube.com/user/xFPxAUTh0r1ty/videos

On a side note, there is a reason why you don't have issue on campaign mode but can have ones in multiplayer. The latter is way more ressource heavy.
That's why any decent review will test hardware on multiplayer and not on the campaign mode.
Especially in a game like Battlefield: 64 players, ground/water/air vehicles... Those things have an huge impact.

There is a known issue with Frostbite Engine 3 (so since BF4), it is not playing well with Cores Parking.
To resolve it, simply UNPARK your cores.

You can use: https://bitsum.com/parkcontrol/
With this software you can use profiles so if you don't want to always have your cores unpark, simply switch it on before playing BF1 / other games.

I know that with BF1 and Ryzen it is still a thing. When I tried my new Ryzen rig, I tested it out with and without cores parking: just night and day. Cores parking even with 8 cores will still lead to random huge FPS drop.

For all the people having issues on other games, I don't know if it will solve those issues apart for BF1.
I know that since I learned this particular problem with Frostbite 3, I always unpark my cores and never had those kind of issues anymore (I even never switch profiles and always have my cores unparked - not sure it is wise or not, more people here way more tech savyy than I am could tell you more about it).


----------



## diaaablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PopeBenedict*
> 
> I'm using Bitdefender having Windows Defender disabled by group policy method but happens even with just Windows defender alone. Also, I have tried both Ryzen balanced and high performance. No difference.
> Yes, I do wonder why some but not everyone has the same problem too. No idea though.


This is Creators Update bug. Microsoft officially admit it and suggest to roll back to anniversary update people, who got this problem until they fix it.
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/1004600/geforce-drivers/all-games-stuttering-with-fps-drops-since-windows-10-creators-update


----------



## PopeBenedict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diaaablo*
> 
> This is Creators Update bug. Microsoft officially admit it and suggest to roll back to anniversary update people, who got this problem until they fix it.
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/1004600/geforce-drivers/all-games-stuttering-with-fps-drops-since-windows-10-creators-update


I know about this issue and did a clean install of Anniversary (build 1607) but the problem with the "freezes" where GPU usage drops to 0% was still there. Was quite disappointing in fact. This together with the fact that not everyone gets it makes me think is hardware related... don't know what else.

There is one thing I forgot to mention. While the first CH6 motherbaord I received read the 12V rail as 12.2 V or so this one reads 11.8V instead which is low for a platinum rated pwoer supply (Corsair 1200AXi). Makes me think whether I got just unlucky and the CH6 I've had were simply faulty....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esenel*
> Does this stuttering occur always? Like 100% when you join a map?
> Did you try the campaign?


Haven't tried the campaign yet. Only MP.


----------



## diaaablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PopeBenedict*
> 
> I know about this issue and did a clean install of Anniversary (build 1607) but the problem with the "freezes" where GPU usage drops to 0% was still there. Was quite disappointing in fact. This together with the fact that not everyone gets it makes me think is hardware related... don't know what else.


hm, did you tried to use older gpu driver with DDU uninstall? Try to delete from driver package all unnecessary tools/telemetry s*it. Only keep driver + physics, like on the picture below. Run setup from usb or non-C disk with clean install option.


----------



## ItsMB

Win creators home, 1800x 3200c14 2R 1080ti 960nvme 144Hz 2k Gsync 1501 bios or 3 , here.

I run perfect bf1 ultra 110 scale, with memory limit in dx11, maybe some stutter on respawn when map zooms out and in.
All games run smooth but PUBG, that is clearly unoptimized and have a big antialiasing problem that ****s the Gsync on frame drops making game trash, and have a big server problems at least on europe, that let me to play on ultra on mornings and on very low at afternoon/nights. And more, this game is that bad, when youre in a house on a city and it start stutter you know youve a player on a building near you, or bombs are coming, 100 percent.

I use defender on runtime without cloud, use OBS, use nvidia shield, disabled windows gamemode by registry and all xbox services on services. Have no threaded optimization on Nvidias for PUBG, is the game in that i saw the impact, in the rest of games i use nvidias control panel on defaults but high performance mode. Disabled all background aplications on win.

I use to repare main used Vredist C++ every weak or every time a game crash. Use to to make a SFC /SCANNOW every weak cause i learnt bios ago the big problem this ram have, at least when i played with ram to try 3333 etc.......

I installed the intel lan asus driver but unchecked the software, it just installs the driver (this driver is easy to setup disable power savings, it has to much unnecesary stuff if you only play games for example, play with it). Dont use aura, dont use sound softwares.

Checked all options and Checked latencies etc.. months ago, OC CPU, OC SMT OFF(is the smoother), ram settings, some bios etc,... Think is not pci, RAM, GPU, LAN, SSD.

It has to be CPU/WIN stuff.

The only think i hate so much on this board is the SMBUS use by third party aplications, thats the worst use i ever see, how it get stuck every time you use 2 aplications monitoring, thats pathetic how whole pc get stuck with that.

What more, i only use performance mode on energy settings

Bios is on stock but ram.

I dont know wich is exactly the problem but im telling what i did for run smoother. Hope it helps or turn on the light on any clever guy.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shalafi*
> 
> yeah, and if burglars decide to empty your apartment, they will succeed - so we should all keep our doors open at all times.


Im doing it tbh.. dont lock car or house they break in make more damage. Used to lock my house and car but car got done TWICE and bashed window out and house 3 times ******* doors up.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PopeBenedict*
> 
> There is one thing I forgot to mention. While the first CH6 motherbaord I received read the 12V rail as 12.2 V or so this one reads 11.8V instead which is low for a platinum rated pwoer supply


Platinum is just the efficiency certification of the power supply (90% @ 20% load, 92% @ 50% load and 89% @ 100% load). It doesn't directly relate to the quality.


----------



## diaaablo

*ItsMB*

I never had this issue, but there could be not so many logical reasons for that, imo. Windows, software or bad/missed driver are most obvious. Install/reinstall all .NET runtime/Visual C++ redistributables both 32/64bit (especially 2005 SP1 x32/x64), DX libraries, chipset, gpu, ssd controllers. Use ryzen balanced power plan, turn off PCIe Link State PM and *don't turn off pagefile* etc. Restrict Windows to deliver drivers with update and install too. When install clean build of W10, don't connect to internet until disable these settings in group policy/regedit. Disable all location, biometric, cortana, telemetry, game mode services and data sharing. Suggest to install drivers when you completely update OS. Look in Event Viewer for Errors (Custom Views > Administrative Events)

Otherwise, if the reason is hardware, then it only can be a GPU caused. Could be a Pascal trouble, never had such troubles on my system


----------



## MacClipper

ROG CROSSHAIR VI EXTREME *BIOS 1602*
2017/09/26 update 5.75 MBytes

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/ROG_CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-1602.zip
Quote:


> Modify memtest solution


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diaaablo*
> 
> *ItsMB*
> 
> I never had this issue, but there could be not so many logical reasons for that, imo. Windows, software or bad/missed driver are most obvious. Install/reinstall all .NET runtime/Visual C++ redistributables both 32/64bit (especially 2005 SP1 x32/x64), DX libraries, chipset, gpu, ssd controllers. Use ryzen balanced power plan, turn off PCIe Link State PM and *don't turn off pagefile* etc. Restrict Windows to deliver drivers with update and install too. When install clean build of W10, don't connect to internet until disable these settings in group policy/regedit. Disable all location, biometric, cortana, telemetry, game mode services and data sharing. Suggest to install drivers when you completely update OS. Look in Event Viewer for Errors (Custom Views > Administrative Events)
> 
> Otherwise, if the reason is hardware, then it only can be a GPU caused. Could be a Pascal trouble, never had such troubles on my system


Well maybe is just the GPU and pascal, but i dont understand why they dont fix it by drivers, theyve new drivers every month or 3 weeks.
Nah is the ryzen man, we need to move to 8700k cofflelake delided xDDDDDDDDD


----------



## toxzl2

Guys, I love Ryzen but this cold boot post issues need to go... every single time I turn on my PC it restart itself and sometimes I have to save “changes” that are already changed so memory can load at 3200 and not 2133... we paid for something good... not half good... and trust me... it is not the overclock... it happens without it too... super annoying experience that I have never experienced with intel... I hope Agesa 1007 can fix this and we can forget about this. Thank you!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toxzl2*
> 
> Guys, I love Ryzen but this cold boot post issues need to go... every single time I turn on my PC it restart itself and sometimes I have to save "changes" that are already changed so memory can load at 3200 at not 2133... we paid for something good... not half good... and trust me... it is not the overclock... it happens without it too... super annoying experience that I have never experienced with intel... I hope Agesa 1007 can fix this and we can forget about this. Thank you!


I Don't have any issues accept the EC sensor.

What BIOS are you running?


----------



## toxzl2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I Don't have any issues accept the EC sensor.
> 
> What BIOS are you running?


I have tried 9920, 1403, 1501 and 1602... running the last one but I am not the only have having cold boot issues. It is stable at Windows but not booting... even without OC... it is a random thing... sometimes restarting, others power on... but RAM goes to default settings and I have to save the settings "that are already modified"... It is just annoying. Thanks for answering!


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toxzl2*
> 
> I have tried 9920, 1403, 1501 and 1602... running the last one but I am not the only have having cold boot issues. It is stable at Windows but not booting... even without OC... it is a random thing... sometimes restarting, others power on... but RAM goes to default settings and I have to save the settings "that are already modified"... It is just annoying. Thanks for answering!


Try taking your SOC voltage up. I run a high SOC, but that's the magic that stabilized my ram issues.

Also, add a touch of vcore.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toxzl2*
> 
> I have tried 9920, 1403, 1501 and 1602... running the last one but I am not the only have having cold boot issues. It is stable at Windows but not booting... even without OC... it is a random thing... sometimes restarting, others power on... but RAM goes to default settings and I have to save the settings "that are already modified"... It is just annoying. Thanks for answering!


I can imagine how annoying it is.

What RAM set are you using? And have you tried to reset everything like mentioned before?


----------



## toxzl2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I can imagine how annoying it is.
> 
> What RAM set are you using? And have you tried to reset everything like mentioned before?


I am using GSKILL TridentZ RGB 3200 CL14 with DOCP standard 14 14 14 34 48... every other setting Auto. I have to change RC manually to 48. Stable in Windows. Also I have tried 14 14 14 34 48 560 416 256 8 6 39 exactly as my XMP1 SPD info in BIOS. Stable in Windows too. Cold boot issues still persist with DOCP or Manual. Voltages Vboot 1.35, RAM 1.35, SOC auto (works best for boot, if I change it, more errors and auto restarts when power on)

Do you recommend other timmings? voltages?

I have reset everything several times.


----------



## toxzl2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> Try taking your SOC voltage up. I run a high SOC, but that's the magic that stabilized my ram issues.
> 
> Also, add a touch of vcore.


Thank you, I will try that, I have SOC in auto because if I touch it, more problems lol... I will try to ramp it a bit to see how it works this time


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toxzl2*
> 
> I am using GSKILL TridentZ RGB 3200 CL14 with DOCP standard 14 14 14 34 48... every other setting Auto. I have to change RC manually to 48. Stable in Windows. Also I have tried 14 14 14 34 48 560 416 256 8 6 39 exactly as my XMP1 SPD info in BIOS. Stable in Windows too. Cold boot issues still persist with DOCP or Manual. Voltages Vboot 1.35, RAM 1.35, SOC auto (works best for boot, if I change it, more errors and auto restarts when power on)
> 
> Do you recommend other timmings? voltages?
> 
> I have reset everything several times.


Alright.

And what CPU are you using? We need more info in order to help you m8. Can you fill out your rig and put it in your signature for us plz?

Can you also provide some BIOS screenshots?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toxzl2*
> 
> Guys, I love Ryzen but this cold boot post issues need to go... every single time I turn on my PC it restart itself and sometimes I have to save "changes" that are already changed so memory can load at 3200 and not 2133...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> we paid for something good... not half good... and trust me... it is not the overclock... it happens without it too... super annoying experience that I have never experienced with intel... I hope Agesa 1007 can fix this and we can forget about this. Thank you!


Check the PM I have sent you.


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *A few words about CPU & SOC phase noise*
> 
> *Extreme* CAD_BUS 30 30 40 60
> 
> 
> *Manual* CAD_BUS 30 30 40 60
> 
> 
> In the extreme mode, the impulse load causes the power phases to react quickly. This generates noise and interference on the cad_bus.
> The higher the memory frequency - the more sensitive the bus to noise.
> 
> *plus information about NX bit*
> 
> NX bit enable
> 
> 
> NX bit disable
> 
> 
> system works faster


That's some nice trick, + rep.








Also I should add that you must have HPET disabled.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> That's some nice trick, + rep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Also I should add that you must have HPET disabled*.


For what reason ?


----------



## Esenel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *81ZinF*
> 
> Nothing to do with the so-called "netcode".
> Netcode issues are Hit registrations, death behind cover and so on.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> If you are interested in the matter:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiHP0N-jMx8&feature=youtu.be
> And if you want constant updates about netcode in recent FPS, I can't recommend enough the whole channel.
> https://www.youtube.com/user/xFPxAUTh0r1ty/videos
> 
> On a side note, there is a reason why you don't have issue on campaign mode but can have ones in multiplayer. The latter is way more ressource heavy.
> That's why any decent review will test hardware on multiplayer and not on the campaign mode.
> Especially in a game like Battlefield: 64 players, ground/water/air vehicles... Those things have an huge impact.
> 
> There is a known issue with Frostbite Engine 3 (so since BF4), it is not playing well with Cores Parking.
> To resolve it, simply UNPARK your cores.
> 
> You can use: https://bitsum.com/parkcontrol/
> With this software you can use profiles so if you don't want to always have your cores unpark, simply switch it on before playing BF1 / other games.
> 
> I know that with BF1 and Ryzen it is still a thing. When I tried my new Ryzen rig, I tested it out with and without cores parking: just night and day. Cores parking even with 8 cores will still lead to random huge FPS drop.
> 
> For all the people having issues on other games, I don't know if it will solve those issues apart for BF1.
> I know that since I learned this particular problem with Frostbite 3, I always unpark my cores and never had those kind of issues anymore (I even never switch profiles and always have my cores unparked - not sure it is wise or not, more people here way more tech savyy than I am could tell you more about it).


Today i retestet (without any changes) and it worked fine on 8 different server/maps in multiplayer. No stuttering. Once it crashed when i tabbed to desktop.
So sorry for the rest of you for whom it doesn't work :-(

Can't help you anymore to reproduce.


----------



## Esenel

Fan Xpert 4 issue:

My last problem with this Motherboard/Software is, that i want to use Fan Xpert 4 combined with water temp sensors to tune the fans according to water temp between like 25°C and max 40°C.
But it does not apply the correct fan speed to the curve (see screenshot).
Most of the time it sets the fanspeed to high (marked dot). This results in fans speeding up and down continuously.

Can anybody help me with this?
Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReDXfiRe*
> 
> First let me put my specs:
> 
> Ryzen 5 1600 OC @ 4.075 GHz. (BIOS 9920)
> 
> Memory Kit: F4-3600C16D-16GTZR (Trying to make them stable @ 3466 MHz CL14 with tight sub-timings.
> 
> Been trying to adjust my sub-timings and had some settings help from Ramad before, but I was unable to use his configuration to get them stable. Today reading and getting data I've reached this point, which it seems my configuration is almost stable (had 1 error @ 254% in HCI Memtest). You can watch the screenshot. If someone can check my settings, maybe I screwed up in one of the settings, or maybe I need to increase the voltage a tad bit. Any suggestions/information are welcomed. Also, AIDA64 memory test have some fluctuation (probably I screwed up some sub-timing setting). Screenshots attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My settings
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [2017/09/27 19:35:54]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [40.75]
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3466MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
> - CPU Core Voltage Override [1.42500]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.10000]
> DRAM Voltage [1.40000]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [1.80000]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [3]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
> Trc_SM [42]
> TrrdS_SM [6]
> TrrdL_SM [9]
> Tfaw_SM [34]
> TwtrS_SM [4]
> TwtrL_SM [12]
> Twr_SM [12]
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [2]
> TwrwrScl_SM [2]
> Trfc_SM [260]
> Trfc2_SM [190]
> Trfc4_SM [100]
> Tcwl_SM [Auto]
> Trtp_SM [8]
> Trdwr_SM [7]
> Twrrd_SM [3]
> TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrSd_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrDd_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdSc_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdSd_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdDd_SM [Auto]
> Tcke_SM [1]
> ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
> Cmd2T [2T]
> Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [Auto]
> RttWr [Auto]
> RttPark [Auto]
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [Auto]
> VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [0.85500]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Auto]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
> CPU Current Capability [140%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> CPU Voltage Frequency [300]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [140%]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Current Capability [130%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.45000]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Enabled]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Enabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Disabled]
> HD Audio Controller [Disabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
> In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [ST2000DM001-1ER164]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> Seagate Expansion 0637 [Auto]
> USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Auto]
> USB3_6 [Auto]
> USB3_7 [Auto]
> USB3_8 [Auto]
> USB3_9 [Auto]
> USB3_10 [Auto]
> USB2_11 [Auto]
> USB2_12 [Auto]
> USB2_13 [Auto]
> USB2_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> USB_16 [Auto]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
> CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
> W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> IOMMU [Auto]
> Remote Display Feature [Auto]
> Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Disabled]
> Boot Logo Display [Auto]
> POST Delay Time [3 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Disabled]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [1]
> Profile Name [40753466cl14]
> Save to Profile [5]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


Bump.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReDXfiRe*


DRAM Voltage [1.40000] seems a tad low for the 3466 strap
I would suggest to up that a bit
To give you a idea... my 4266 gskill kit required a ram voltage of 1.45 for it to become a stable oc at that strap.


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Thanks for the input, will
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> DRAM Voltage [1.40000] seems a tad low for the 3466 strap
> I would suggest to up that a bit
> To give you a idea... my 4266 gskill kit required a ram voltage of 1.45 for it to become a stable oc at that strap.


Thanks for the input, hope I didn't mess up with sub timings. Will try if it throws error. Right now the settings throws error 150+ HCIMemtest.


----------



## h2323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Check the PM I have sent you.


Instead of a PM, can we share what fix you may have publicly.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2323*
> 
> Instead of a PM, can we share what fix you may have publicly.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/4780#post_26362520

Needs confirmation, because it depends on CPU, RAM and other settings, this is why I have sent the guy a PM. I don't always get confirmations on settings I suggest, because if it works then the user is content with the result and does not post back to confirm the working setting or the results.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toxzl2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I can imagine how annoying it is.
> 
> What RAM set are you using? And have you tried to reset everything like mentioned before?
> 
> 
> 
> I am using GSKILL TridentZ RGB 3200 CL14 with DOCP standard 14 14 14 34 48... every other setting Auto. I have to change RC manually to 48. Stable in Windows. Also I have tried 14 14 14 34 48 560 416 256 8 6 39 exactly as my XMP1 SPD info in BIOS. Stable in Windows too. Cold boot issues still persist with DOCP or Manual. Voltages Vboot 1.35, RAM 1.35, SOC auto (works best for boot, if I change it, more errors and auto restarts when power on)
> 
> Do you recommend other timmings? voltages?
> 
> I have reset everything several times.
Click to expand...

Change CNT_Fail (or what ever it's called) to 5, I think it's in the DRAM timings screen a few from the top. By default it's annoyingly set to 1. The setting is for memory training and is the amount of retries it takes before it boots you back to safe BIOS settings.


----------



## Mandarb

Anybody else had to adjust procDT between BIOS revisions? 1403 was 80ohm, 1501 needed 68.8ohm and now with 1601 I'm back to 80ohm or I'm running into boot issues.


----------



## toxzl2

Thank you, I will try those tonight.


----------



## toxzl2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Change CNT_Fail (or what ever it's called) to 5, I think it's in the DRAM timings screen a few from the top. By default it's annoyingly set to 1. The setting is for memory training and is the amount of retries it takes before it boots you back to safe BIOS settings.


I think it can work because sometimes it boots just fine and sometimes it doesn´t, RAM and CPU OC is super stable in Windows. Ryzen [email protected] 1.35v and RAM [email protected]

Also I am having this problem with 1601 that it goes directly to windows Q Code 24 but the white VGA led is turned on, I have to restart to fix this.

It might be related to this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9OYo4q0H3A, Handshaking monitor-GPU UEFI resolution.

Have you experienced that?


----------



## diaaablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I Don't have any issues accept the EC sensor.
> 
> What BIOS are you running?


I'm not sure what parameter exactly helped, yesterday I forgot to shut down PC (as always now, cause this sensor problem). But when it waked up from sleep mode CPU temperature keep being normal. Before that I've played with voltages and power phases. Bios version 1501 and I didn't touch it since release. Problem just disappeared. Didn't think that it could be fixed by my own. I tested a lot of FAN profiles combinations, with no success and now... I'm just lucky idiot, at friday )


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diaaablo*
> 
> I'm not sure what parameter exactly helped, yesterday I forgot to shut down PC (as always now, cause this sensor problem). But when it waked up from sleep mode CPU temperature keep being normal. Before that I've played with voltages and power phases. Bios version 1501 and I didn't touch it since release. Problem just disappeared. Didn't think that it could be fixed by my own. I tested a lot of FAN profiles combinations, with no success and now... I'm just lucky idiot, at friday )


Yes, i had that too sometime but it always came back later. Its hardware problem and until Asus replaces all the bad EC sensors people keep reporting these issues unfortunately.. I switched my CPU Fans back to my fan controller because i am fed up with this fan issue..


----------



## diaaablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes, i had that too sometime but it always came back later. Its hardware problem and until Asus replaces all the bad EC sensors people keep reporting these issues unfortunately.. I switched my CPU Fans back to my fan controller because i am fed up with this fan issue..


I think it's a bios microcode issue. But anyway I'll put my bios settings, mbe someone will find them helpful.


Spoiler: 1501_no_sensor_issue_setting



[2017/09/30 07:45:52]
Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3466MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
- CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.03750]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.10000]
DRAM Voltage [1.39500]
1.8V PLL Voltage [1.82000]
1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [3]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [30]
Trc_SM [45]
TrrdS_SM [6]
TrrdL_SM [9]
Tfaw_SM [35]
TwtrS_SM [4]
TwtrL_SM [12]
Twr_SM [12]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [2]
TwrwrScl_SM [2]
Trfc_SM [303]
Trfc2_SM [225]
Trfc4_SM [138]
Tcwl_SM [14]
Trtp_SM [8]
Trdwr_SM [7]
Twrrd_SM [3]
TwrwrSc_SM [1]
TwrwrSd_SM [7]
TwrwrDd_SM [7]
TrdrdSc_SM [1]
TrdrdSd_SM [5]
TrdrdDd_SM [5]
Tcke_SM [1]
ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [Rtt_Nom Disable]
RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
RttPark [RZQ/5]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
VTTDDR Voltage [0.73920]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [0.85500]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
CPU Current Capability [100%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
CPU Voltage Frequency [400]
CPU Power Duty Control [Extreme]
CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
Manual Adjustment [Fast]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 1]
VDDSOC Current Capability [110%]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
Manual Adjustment [Fast]
DRAM Current Capability [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.39500]
Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Enabled]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Enabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
HD Audio Controller [Disabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [GEN 3]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [GEN 3]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Disabled]
RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [Off]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [WDC WD10EALS-00Z8A0]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Disabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
USB FLASH DRIVE 8.07 [Auto]
USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Auto]
USB3_6 [Auto]
USB3_7 [Auto]
USB3_8 [Auto]
USB3_9 [Auto]
USB3_10 [Auto]
USB2_11 [Auto]
USB2_12 [Auto]
USB2_13 [Auto]
USB2_14 [Auto]
USB_15 [Auto]
USB_16 [Auto]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [Ignore]
CPU Fan Profile [Turbo]
W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [600 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 2 Upper Temperature [65]
Chassis Fan 2 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [50]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle Temperature [55]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [40]
Chassis Fan 2 Lower Temperature [40]
Chassis Fan 2 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [35]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [600 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 3 Upper Temperature [65]
Chassis Fan 3 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [50]
Chassis Fan 3 Middle Temperature [55]
Chassis Fan 3 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [40]
Chassis Fan 3 Lower Temperature [40]
Chassis Fan 3 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [35]
OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
IOMMU [Auto]
Remote Display Feature [Auto]
Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Auto]
POST Delay Time [1 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name [Launch]
Save to Profile [2]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diaaablo*
> 
> I think it's a bios microcode issue. But anyway I'll put my bios settings, mbe someone will find them helpful.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1501_no_sensor_issue_setting
> 
> 
> 
> [2017/09/30 07:45:52]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3466MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
> CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
> - CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.03750]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.10000]
> DRAM Voltage [1.39500]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [1.82000]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [3]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [30]
> Trc_SM [45]
> TrrdS_SM [6]
> TrrdL_SM [9]
> Tfaw_SM [35]
> TwtrS_SM [4]
> TwtrL_SM [12]
> Twr_SM [12]
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [2]
> TwrwrScl_SM [2]
> Trfc_SM [303]
> Trfc2_SM [225]
> Trfc4_SM [138]
> Tcwl_SM [14]
> Trtp_SM [8]
> Trdwr_SM [7]
> Twrrd_SM [3]
> TwrwrSc_SM [1]
> TwrwrSd_SM [7]
> TwrwrDd_SM [7]
> TrdrdSc_SM [1]
> TrdrdSd_SM [5]
> TrdrdDd_SM [5]
> Tcke_SM [1]
> ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [Rtt_Nom Disable]
> RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
> RttPark [RZQ/5]
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
> VTTDDR Voltage [0.73920]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [0.85500]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
> CPU Current Capability [100%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> CPU Voltage Frequency [400]
> CPU Power Duty Control [Extreme]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
> Manual Adjustment [Fast]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 1]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [110%]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
> Manual Adjustment [Fast]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.39500]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Enabled]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Enabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Enabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
> HD Audio Controller [Disabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [GEN 3]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [GEN 3]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Disabled]
> RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
> In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [Off]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [WDC WD10EALS-00Z8A0]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Disabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> USB FLASH DRIVE 8.07 [Auto]
> USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Auto]
> USB3_6 [Auto]
> USB3_7 [Auto]
> USB3_8 [Auto]
> USB3_9 [Auto]
> USB3_10 [Auto]
> USB2_11 [Auto]
> USB2_12 [Auto]
> USB2_13 [Auto]
> USB2_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> USB_16 [Auto]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [Ignore]
> CPU Fan Profile [Turbo]
> W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [600 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Manual]
> Chassis Fan 2 Upper Temperature [65]
> Chassis Fan 2 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [50]
> Chassis Fan 2 Middle Temperature [55]
> Chassis Fan 2 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [40]
> Chassis Fan 2 Lower Temperature [40]
> Chassis Fan 2 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [35]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [600 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Manual]
> Chassis Fan 3 Upper Temperature [65]
> Chassis Fan 3 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [50]
> Chassis Fan 3 Middle Temperature [55]
> Chassis Fan 3 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [40]
> Chassis Fan 3 Lower Temperature [40]
> Chassis Fan 3 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [35]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> IOMMU [Auto]
> Remote Display Feature [Auto]
> Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Auto]
> POST Delay Time [1 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [1]
> Profile Name [Launch]
> Save to Profile [2]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


Yeah, i did some testing with The Stilt and after that its been proven that its the sensor itself so its hardware related. As soon as you want to monitor from this sensor registers get corrupt and it goes south on you.. I notice a pretty large increase in latency when it starts to happen and moments later i get wrong temp reports and my fans start to ramp up no matter what. This sensor is also not very accurate and temps are not trustworthy and voltages even less.. Unfortunately lots of high end boards are equipped with this particular sensor and have problems with it, do a little google search and you find various posts about it. They claim that there is a workaround in hardwareinfo64 and Aida64 but i still encounter the problem so or i am doing something wrong or the problem is still not fixed yet. Elmor sens me an PM and said that there is no fix for this too.


----------



## diaaablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*


Could I just broke this maybe







few days ago I changed thermal compound on CPU...







Now I scared to touch anything in settings/hardware because this silence is amazing. I've noticed, that whole system now become very silent. strange....


----------



## Esenel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, i did some testing with The Stilt and after that its been proven that its the sensor itself so its hardware related. As soon as you want to monitor from this sensor registers get corrupt and it goes south on you.. I notice a pretty large increase in latency when it starts to happen and moments later i get wrong temp reports and my fans start to ramp up no matter what. This sensor is also not very accurate and temps are not trustworthy and voltages even less.. Unfortunately lots of high end boards are equipped with this particular sensor and have problems with it, do a little google search and you find various posts about it. They claim that there is a workaround in hardwareinfo64 and Aida64 but i still encounter the problem so or i am doing something wrong or the problem is still not fixed yet. Elmor sens me an PM and said that there is no fix for this too.


Could you lead me in the right direction how I could do a workaround for the problem?

I have 5 PWM fans I want to be triggered by water temp.
As the sensors and therefor Fan Xpert 4 do not work correctly, is there other good stuff to set the monitoring and fan steering up?

Like an external controler with temp sensor connector and PWM connector?

Thanks for any hints


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Quick question... Anyone has done any performance tests between the Chipset driver posted in ASUS Site (which weights around 1GB file size) vs. AMD Chipset driver? Doing a full format on my SSD and wondering which one I should install.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esenel*
> 
> Could you lead me in the right direction how I could do a workaround for the problem?
> 
> I have 5 PWM fans I want to be triggered by water temp.
> As the sensors and therefor Fan Xpert 4 do not work correctly, is there other good stuff to set the monitoring and fan steering up?
> 
> Like an external controler with temp sensor connector and PWM connector?
> 
> Thanks for any hints


Until now there is no fix for it i've been told, this sensor is extremely sensitive and your only best bet is to use fan controller. These issues can happen on all systems with this sensor if under the right conditions, its hardware related.

The best one out there is Aquaero 6 which can do everything you want regarding temp monitoring and fan control. I personally have Lamptron fan controller with 6 channels which works quite well but unfortunately it doesn't have pwm.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toxzl2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Change CNT_Fail (or what ever it's called) to 5, I think it's in the DRAM timings screen a few from the top. By default it's annoyingly set to 1. The setting is for memory training and is the amount of retries it takes before it boots you back to safe BIOS settings.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it can work because sometimes it boots just fine and sometimes it doesn´t, RAM and CPU OC is super stable in Windows. Ryzen [email protected] 1.35v and RAM [email protected]
> 
> Also I am having this problem with 1601 that it goes directly to windows Q Code 24 but the white VGA led is turned on, I have to restart to fix this.
> 
> It might be related to this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9OYo4q0H3A, Handshaking monitor-GPU UEFI resolution.
> 
> Have you experienced that?
Click to expand...

I've had it once or twice in the past and im sure most people here have but nothing that's been a recurring issue or something that I could put my finger on. When something like that happens you can try the 'Retry' what button on the mobo. Is your 24 code related to cold boot or restart boot?

I think you should have some joy with setting CNT_Fail to 5.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diaaablo*
> 
> I think it's a bios microcode issue. But anyway I'll put my bios settings, mbe someone will find them helpful.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1501_no_sensor_issue_setting
> 
> 
> 
> [2017/09/30 07:45:52]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3466MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
> CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
> - CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.03750]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.10000]
> DRAM Voltage [1.39500]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [1.82000]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [3]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [30]
> Trc_SM [45]
> TrrdS_SM [6]
> TrrdL_SM [9]
> Tfaw_SM [35]
> TwtrS_SM [4]
> TwtrL_SM [12]
> Twr_SM [12]
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [2]
> TwrwrScl_SM [2]
> Trfc_SM [303]
> Trfc2_SM [225]
> Trfc4_SM [138]
> Tcwl_SM [14]
> Trtp_SM [8]
> Trdwr_SM [7]
> Twrrd_SM [3]
> TwrwrSc_SM [1]
> TwrwrSd_SM [7]
> TwrwrDd_SM [7]
> TrdrdSc_SM [1]
> TrdrdSd_SM [5]
> TrdrdDd_SM [5]
> Tcke_SM [1]
> ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [Rtt_Nom Disable]
> RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
> RttPark [RZQ/5]
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
> VTTDDR Voltage [0.73920]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [0.85500]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
> CPU Current Capability [100%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> CPU Voltage Frequency [400]
> CPU Power Duty Control [Extreme]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
> Manual Adjustment [Fast]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 1]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [110%]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
> Manual Adjustment [Fast]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.39500]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Enabled]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Enabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Enabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
> HD Audio Controller [Disabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [GEN 3]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [GEN 3]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Disabled]
> RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
> In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [Off]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [WDC WD10EALS-00Z8A0]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Disabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> USB FLASH DRIVE 8.07 [Auto]
> USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Auto]
> USB3_6 [Auto]
> USB3_7 [Auto]
> USB3_8 [Auto]
> USB3_9 [Auto]
> USB3_10 [Auto]
> USB2_11 [Auto]
> USB2_12 [Auto]
> USB2_13 [Auto]
> USB2_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> USB_16 [Auto]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [Ignore]
> CPU Fan Profile [Turbo]
> W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [600 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Manual]
> Chassis Fan 2 Upper Temperature [65]
> Chassis Fan 2 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [50]
> Chassis Fan 2 Middle Temperature [55]
> Chassis Fan 2 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [40]
> Chassis Fan 2 Lower Temperature [40]
> Chassis Fan 2 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [35]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [600 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Manual]
> Chassis Fan 3 Upper Temperature [65]
> Chassis Fan 3 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [50]
> Chassis Fan 3 Middle Temperature [55]
> Chassis Fan 3 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [40]
> Chassis Fan 3 Lower Temperature [40]
> Chassis Fan 3 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [35]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> IOMMU [Auto]
> Remote Display Feature [Auto]
> Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Auto]
> POST Delay Time [1 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [1]
> Profile Name [Launch]
> Save to Profile [2]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i did some testing with The Stilt and after that its been proven that its the sensor itself so its hardware related. As soon as you want to monitor from this sensor registers get corrupt and it goes south on you.. I notice a pretty large increase in latency when it starts to happen and moments later i get wrong temp reports and my fans start to ramp up no matter what. This sensor is also not very accurate and temps are not trustworthy and voltages even less.. Unfortunately lots of high end boards are equipped with this particular sensor and have problems with it, do a little google search and you find various posts about it. They claim that there is a workaround in hardwareinfo64 and Aida64 but i still encounter the problem so or i am doing something wrong or the problem is still not fixed yet. Elmor sens me an PM and said that there is no fix for this too.
Click to expand...

To help me and others out on here, what are you guys attempting to monitor when you are monitoring the EC? I only use HWInfo to monitor and when I set up a fresh install, it gives me a warning that the EC is volatile and may give skewed readings, delays and errors (I paraphrase of course, it's beena while and can't remember exactly what it was warning me of). So when I saw that warning, I disable the monitoring of EC. What would one gain, in a stable scenario, from monitoring the EC in HWInfo?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*


I want to monitor all my temps including the vrm temp and Temp_1 because i have an thermal probe connected to the motherboard and soon i have an water temp sensor which i than mount in my cooler reservoir in order to measure the coolant but this EC sensor makes it impossible because of all the issues i mentioned before..

This is what The Stilt told me so far:

"This issue is not hardware specific and in "right" conditions can occur on any motherboard featuring the new IT8665E LPC/IO controller.
C6H and other ASUS high-end boards are more prone for this issue as they feature an external EC. Most AM4 motherboards use IT8665E...
So basically the issue is silicon level (?) errata in IT866E LPC/IO, manufactured by ITE Tech Inc"

Unfortunately this isn't the only board that suffers from this as i had this same problem on my 990 FX board as well, so this problem is known for quite a while now and still there is no fix for this...

This is what Elmor had to say about it:

"This happens when the SIO is read from both the LPC bus and SMBus at the same time. With the current implementation on C6H the EC periodically reads CPU temperature from SIO over SMBus. The problem occurs when software reads from the SIO without considering this. HWInfo and supposedly latest AIDA beta has a workaround implementation to prevent this. Any other monitoring software (even RWEverything) can cause this problem. There's no real fix for this at the moment, other than this workaround. I will advice you to stick to HWInfo and not use any other monitoring software"

If i am understanding this correctly, this sensor has the "option" to monitor temps etc. but when we do, we get errors and strange behavior of the system and writes an event ID in Windows like follows:



I tried everything and completely got rid of all the Asus software that can interfere with this sensor but nothing really worked.. Sometimes it happens after a few days but most of the time i have to reset the EC sensor a couple of times a day because its unusable..

I tried enabling and disabling monitoring this sensor in both hardwareinfo64 and Aida64 but no luck, fans keep ramping up and now and then i get weird reading like -79 or something like that.

I tried running only hardwareinfo64 with and without EC support, only Aida64 with and without EC support but nothing worked and i am back to scratch..

I reported this to Asus themselves and they said that they would send it to Taiwan headquarters. Hopefully i will get an answer that ends this nightmare..


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReDXfiRe*
> 
> Quick question... Anyone has done any performance tests between the Chipset driver posted in ASUS Site (which weights around 1GB file size) vs. AMD Chipset driver? Doing a full format on my SSD and wondering which one I should install.


I am going to try it. This one is with the ASUS drivers:

2x SanDisk Ultra II (480Gb + 500Gb) SOftware RAID 0



Performance is the same.


----------



## gupsterg

@Anty

Sweet look forward to reading more shares







.

@hurricane28

Real shame that this issue has plagued you and no fix found







.

I can only say I don't have this issue (thank the silicon gods








).

The error in EV is harmless, advanced search of thread, there is post by Mumak on it.

@RS87

I have been monitoring ASUS EC in HWINFO since getting board. Other than issue back in March 17 when Mumak had not improved HWINFO all has been well for me. I have at times done continuous usage of rig under load and HWINFO monitoring for ~48hrs+.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Anty
> 
> Sweet look forward to reading more shares
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @hurricane28
> 
> Real shame that this issue has plagued you and no fix found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I can only say I don't have this issue (thank the silicon gods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> The error in EV is harmless, advanced search of thread, there is post by Mumak on it.
> 
> @RS87
> 
> I have been monitoring ASUS EC in HWINFO since getting board. Other than issue back in March 17 when Mumak had not improved HWINFO all has been well for me. I have at times done continuous usage of rig under load and HWINFO monitoring for ~48hrs+.


Yeah, as stated before, its silicon issue so no software can fix it unfortunately.. and it can happen on any system with this particular sensor. I hope Asus has a good explanation for this. I asked Elmor and this is what i got so far which i posted in my previous post... Didn't help me much tbh. I only want some help from Asus in order to understand this problem but it seems that no one knows for sure what is causing this erratic issues with this particular sensor...


----------



## Frikencio

I just found that the USB 3.1 with the ASM1143 chip, does not provide UASP support to enhanced drives. (Why?)

The USB 3.0 ports do provide UASP.

I am going to test the performance on both.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, as stated before, its silicon issue so no software can fix it unfortunately.. and it can happen on any system with this particular sensor. I hope Asus has a good explanation for this. I asked Elmor and this is what i got so far which i posted in my previous post... Didn't help me much tbh. I only want some help from Asus in order to understand this problem but it seems that no one knows for sure what is causing this erratic issues with this particular sensor...


No idea on the particulars of issue







.

Only know on C6H and ZE, which both use this Super IO chip I'm not having an issue.

Real PITA for those that have issue for sure and I'd be pulling my hair if I had it







.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No idea on the particulars of issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Only know on C6H and ZE, which both use this Super IO chip I'm not having an issue.
> 
> Real PITA for those that have issue for sure and I'd be pulling my hair if I had it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It seems that these particular issues are rather difficult to solve and fix it appears as these same exact issues are there for over 5 years now... and i am fed up with it.. Which is why i send Asus about this and i can only ask people with similar issues to do the same in order for them to gather enough evidence that this sensor is utterly crap..


----------



## Frikencio

Results for USB speed:

USB 3.0 UASP - AMD CPU - Ryzen 7 @ 3700Mhz/16GB DDR4-3200/NVMe:



USB 3.0 UASP - Intel Laptop (Year 2011) - i7-3610QM @ 3200Mhz/8GB DDR3-1600/SSD:



USB3.0 AMD Chipset X370 UASP:



USB 3.1 no UASP ASM1143 (red port Type A):



USB 3.1 no UASP ASM1143 (red port Type C):



USB 2.0 UASP:


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Hmmm Seems my NVME drive has some "Bad Blocks" on it

I'm wondering what to do next

Does any one have experience with this ?
Is it repairable or should i RMA it ?

Also wondering what caused it


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Hmmm Seems my NVME drive has some "Bad Blocks" on it
> 
> I'm wondering what to do next
> 
> Does any one have experience with this ?
> Is it repairable or should i RMA it ?


That is maybe ok if the drive used the over provisioning.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

i haven't set it to use over provisioning


----------



## Frikencio

Just remember that unstable SOC could cause that kind of behaviour. Test again if the errors appear in the *same* blocks.

My drive reached 81ºC while doing the test.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

your saying... this could be a false positive ?

note :
my computer had a sudden reboot the other day and when it tried to go into windows it had developed a bad mbr (think it was mbr... not sure... might have been called different)..
Any way... it prevented me from starting windows so i had to use windows boot repair to get back in


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> your saying... this could be a false positive ?
> 
> note :
> my computer had a sudden reboot the other day and when it tried to go into windows it had developed a bad mbr (think it was mbr... not sure... might have been called different)..
> Any way... it prevented me from starting windows so i had to use windows boot repair to get back in


I am not saying an absolute here but unstable SOC and RAM can cause a lot of corruption with super fast SSDs (HDDs are not so prone to failure because they are slow).

False positives could happen, yes, like unstable RAM speed could cause false positives in MEMTEST.

I would secure erase the SSD and test it with a fully known stable system.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

i should be looking if the LBA numbers are the same right ?


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> i should be looking if the LBA numbers are the same right ?


Yes, if they are the exact same, is probably the drive.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

and if not...


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> and if not...


- *Unstable Overclock*
- Bad RAM or CPU on the SSD itself (SSDs have CPU and DDR3 ram)
- BAD RAM
- ....


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

just checked and the numbers of the last 2 are exactly the same as those from first run


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> just checked and the numbers of the last 2 are exactly the same as those from first run


Then secure erase the SSD and try the test again.

If that fails, I would RMA.

(I think they will ask you to secure erase before RMA anyways so you can start by doing that).

Also make sure to check SMART.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Sucks... i'd have to reiinstall windows all over again etc etc


Spoiler: Error log



HD Tune Pro: NVMe Samsung SSD 960 Error Scan

Scanned data : 491 gB
Damaged Blocks : 1.7 %
Elapsed Time : 4:49
1 Error at 3496 MB (LBA 7161238)
2 Error at 3496 MB (LBA 7161366)
3 Error at 3497 MB (LBA 7162262)
4 Error at 3497 MB (LBA 7162390)
5 Error at 3497 MB (LBA 7163286)
6 Error at 3497 MB (LBA 7163414)
7 Error at 3498 MB (LBA 7164310)
8 Error at 3498 MB (LBA 7164438)
9 Error at 3498 MB (LBA 7165334)
10 Error at 3498 MB (LBA 7165462)
11 Error at 3499 MB (LBA 7166358)
12 Error at 3499 MB (LBA 7166486)
13 Error at 3499 MB (LBA 7166870)
14 Error at 3499 MB (LBA 7167894)
15 Error at 3500 MB (LBA 7168022)
16 Error at 3500 MB (LBA 7168918)
17 Error at 3500 MB (LBA 7169046)
18 Error at 3500 MB (LBA 7169942)
19 Error at 3501 MB (LBA 7170070)
20 Error at 3501 MB (LBA 7170710)
21 Error at 3501 MB (LBA 7171734)
22 Error at 3501 MB (LBA 7171862)
23 Error at 3502 MB (LBA 7172246)
24 Error at 3502 MB (LBA 7172886)
25 Error at 3502 MB (LBA 7173014)
26 Error at 3556 MB (LBA 7283094)
27 Error at 3556 MB (LBA 7284118)
28 Error at 3557 MB (LBA 7285142)
29 Error at 3557 MB (LBA 7286166)
30 Error at 3558 MB (LBA 7286934)
31 Error at 3558 MB (LBA 7287958)
32 Error at 3559 MB (LBA 7288982)
33 Error at 3559 MB (LBA 7290006)
34 Error at 3560 MB (LBA 7291030)
35 Error at 3734 MB (LBA 7648150)
36 Error at 4727 MB (LBA 9681813)
37 Error at 4727 MB (LBA 9681941)
38 Error at 4727 MB (LBA 9682581)
39 Error at 4728 MB (LBA 9683605)
40 Error at 4728 MB (LBA 9683733)
41 Error at 421766 MB (LBA 863778451)
42 Error at 421766 MB (LBA 863778579)



Guess there's no other option Lol
Sooo... i'll give that a go then
Tnx


----------



## Frikencio

I am not even worried.


----------



## Jackl2

Would 4x8GB or 2x16GB work better with CH6 and a 1700?

Lastly, would F4-3466C16D-32GTZ or F4-3200C14D-32GTZ be a better pick?

What do you guys think?


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackl2*
> 
> Would 4x8GB or 2x16GB work better with CH6 and a 1700?
> 
> Lastly, would F4-3466C16D-32GTZ or F4-3200C14D-32GTZ be a better pick?
> 
> What do you guys think?


2 Sticks are easier to drive than 4 with this motherboard if they are single sided.

4x single sided better than 2x double sided.

Both have the same chips.

4x8Gb SR > 2x16Gb DR (For overclocking and temperature wise)

SR = Single Rank
DR = Double Rank


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Sucks... i'd have to reiinstall windows all over again etc etc
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Error log
> 
> 
> 
> HD Tune Pro: NVMe Samsung SSD 960 Error Scan
> 
> Scanned data : 491 gB
> Damaged Blocks : 1.7 %
> Elapsed Time : 4:49
> 1 Error at 3496 MB (LBA 7161238)
> 2 Error at 3496 MB (LBA 7161366)
> 3 Error at 3497 MB (LBA 7162262)
> 4 Error at 3497 MB (LBA 7162390)
> 5 Error at 3497 MB (LBA 7163286)
> 6 Error at 3497 MB (LBA 7163414)
> 7 Error at 3498 MB (LBA 7164310)
> 8 Error at 3498 MB (LBA 7164438)
> 9 Error at 3498 MB (LBA 7165334)
> 10 Error at 3498 MB (LBA 7165462)
> 11 Error at 3499 MB (LBA 7166358)
> 12 Error at 3499 MB (LBA 7166486)
> 13 Error at 3499 MB (LBA 7166870)
> 14 Error at 3499 MB (LBA 7167894)
> 15 Error at 3500 MB (LBA 7168022)
> 16 Error at 3500 MB (LBA 7168918)
> 17 Error at 3500 MB (LBA 7169046)
> 18 Error at 3500 MB (LBA 7169942)
> 19 Error at 3501 MB (LBA 7170070)
> 20 Error at 3501 MB (LBA 7170710)
> 21 Error at 3501 MB (LBA 7171734)
> 22 Error at 3501 MB (LBA 7171862)
> 23 Error at 3502 MB (LBA 7172246)
> 24 Error at 3502 MB (LBA 7172886)
> 25 Error at 3502 MB (LBA 7173014)
> 26 Error at 3556 MB (LBA 7283094)
> 27 Error at 3556 MB (LBA 7284118)
> 28 Error at 3557 MB (LBA 7285142)
> 29 Error at 3557 MB (LBA 7286166)
> 30 Error at 3558 MB (LBA 7286934)
> 31 Error at 3558 MB (LBA 7287958)
> 32 Error at 3559 MB (LBA 7288982)
> 33 Error at 3559 MB (LBA 7290006)
> 34 Error at 3560 MB (LBA 7291030)
> 35 Error at 3734 MB (LBA 7648150)
> 36 Error at 4727 MB (LBA 9681813)
> 37 Error at 4727 MB (LBA 9681941)
> 38 Error at 4727 MB (LBA 9682581)
> 39 Error at 4728 MB (LBA 9683605)
> 40 Error at 4728 MB (LBA 9683733)
> 41 Error at 421766 MB (LBA 863778451)
> 42 Error at 421766 MB (LBA 863778579)
> 
> 
> 
> Guess there's no other option Lol
> Sooo... i'll give that a go then
> Tnx


Make an OS image on your other backup or spare drive and RMA the Nvme drive and install the image back. that way you don't h ave to reinstall Windows all over. Your drive is definitely failing. Even one relocated sector count is an indication that your SSD is dying and can fail on you any time.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Make an OS image on your other backup or spare drive and RMA the Nvme drive and install the image back. that way you don't h ave to reinstall Windows all over. Your drive is definitely failing. Even one relocated sector count is an indication that your SSD is dying and can fail on you any time.


Well that is not entirely true with SSD. Realocated "sectors" can happen in the early life of the drive, it just uses the over provisionind (hardware).

I have an SSD with 4 events since day 1 and never failed. The SSD is from early 2011 and as a 120Gb drive, more than 20Tb have been written on it and +20k hours.

They have spare NAND just to do this. The bad thing is if they increase with time.


----------



## Jackl2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> 2 Sticks are easier to drive than 4 with this motherboard if they are single sided.
> 
> 4x single sided better than 2x double sided.
> 
> Both have the same chips.
> 
> 4x8Gb SR > 2x16Gb DR (For overclocking and temperature wise)
> 
> SR = Single Rank
> DR = Double Rank


hmm but would not 2x16GB work better with Ryzen regardless of the SR or DR?

I have not seen a single 1x16GB (or 2x16GB) kit with SR, I dont think they even make them.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackl2*
> 
> hmm but would not 2x16GB work better with Ryzen regardless of the SR or DR?
> 
> I have not seen a single 1x16GB (or 2x16GB) kit with SR, I dont think they even make them.


Well, the user manual will tell you the max density of the ram chips you can install.

But in theory 16x2 SR = 8x4 DR = 16Gb per channel.

Aren't they making SR 16Gb sticks yet?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackl2*
> 
> Would 4x8GB or 2x16GB work better with CH6 and a 1700?
> 
> Lastly, would F4-3466C16D-32GTZ or F4-3200C14D-32GTZ be a better pick?
> 
> What do you guys think?


2 X 16GB and get the F4-*3200C*14D-32GTZ. The F4-*3466*C16D-32GTZ is the same RAM die with higher frequency and higher CAS (CAS 16 vs CAS 14). If your processor/memory controller allows the RAM to hit 3466MT/s then both of the RAM above can do that. F4-3200C14D-32GTZ is also cheaper. By the way, both are dual rank Samsung B-die based RAM.

Edit: Members that I know have F4-3200C14D-32GTZ are kaseki and WarpenN1, you can contact them if you want to know more about it.


----------



## Jackl2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> 2 X 16GB and get the F4-*3200C*14D-32GTZ. The F4-*3466*C16D-32GTZ is the same RAM die with higher frequency and higher CAS (CAS 16 vs CAS 14). If your processor/memory controller allows the RAM to hit 3466MT/s then both of the RAM above can do that. F4-3200C14D-32GTZ is also cheaper. By the way, both are dual rank Samsung B-die based RAM.


The diff is only like $15 between the two kits btw

1) Does not Ryzen have 2 memory controllers, so 2 DIMMs (2x16GB) would be better than 4 DIMMs (4x8GB) as far as the memory controller goes?

2) I read that Dual Rank mem is faster than Single Rank memory.

3) Would not faster mem speed (3466 vs 3400) at the end of the day benefit Ryzen's infinity fabric more than a bit of higher latency (16 vs 14) ?

4) Only advantage of the F4-3466C16D-32GTZ kit is that it is guaranteed to run at those specs. So theoretically, if the [email protected] can be pushed to [email protected], then you could also say that the [email protected] can be pushed to [email protected] and therefore be better than the [email protected]

What do you think?


----------



## Anty

1) no, single ranks work better with ryzen - even of 4 of them, I have 4x8GB [email protected] and they did 3466 on old chip and on new one seems to be ok at [email protected] (still needs to confirm)
2) yes for same speed, DR have problems with 3333 not to mention higher speeds - SR with higher speed and tighter timmings is faster than DR at lower speed
3) depends - in general lower latency is better - higher throughput is better for apps that read data sequentially
4) [email protected] for sure will work with [email protected] and maybe better if you have golden IMC


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackl2*
> 
> The diff is only like $15 between the two kits btw
> 
> 1) Does not Ryzen have 2 memory controllers, so 2 DIMMs (2x16GB) would be better than 4 DIMMs (4x8GB) as far as the memory controller goes?
> 
> 2) I read that Dual Rank mem is faster than Single Rank memory.
> 
> 3) Would not faster mem speed (3466 vs 3400) at the end of the day benefit Ryzen's infinity fabric more than a bit of higher latency (16 vs 14) ?
> 
> 4) Only advantage of the F4-3466C16D-32GTZ kit is that it is guaranteed to run at those specs. So theoretically, if the [email protected] can be pushed to [email protected], then you could also say that the [email protected] can be pushed to [email protected] and therefore be better than the [email protected]
> 
> What do you think?


F4-3200C14D-32GTZ is dual rank B-die RAM running at 3200MT/s with CAS *14*
F4-3466C16D-32GTZ is dual rank B-die RAM running at 3466MT/s with CAS *16*
If you don't mind paying the price difference then buy F4-3466C16D-32GTZ, I'm just trying to say that it depends on the memory controller. Many can't hit 3466MT/s with single rank b-die without high RAM voltage, which means that you need to forget about that 1.35V.

1. 1 memory controller but dual channel(2 x 64 bit, 128 bit in total). (Correction: It has 2 memory controllers, 1 for for each DDR4 memory channel)
2. Dual rank provides better performance/bandwidth when enabling Bank Group Swap but does not overclock as good as single rank RAM.
3. If the memory controller can be overclocked to 1733MHz (the same speed as the RAM).
4. There is no guarantee that you will be able to hit 3466MT/s, this depends on the memory controller.

Buy the set you like, if the difference is only 15$ and you don't mind paying it then get the F4-3466C16D-32GTZ sticks.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Well that is not entirely true with SSD. Realocated "sectors" can happen in the early life of the drive, it just uses the over provisionind (hardware).
> 
> I have an SSD with 4 events since day 1 and never failed. The SSD is from early 2011 and as a 120Gb drive, more than 20Tb have been written on it and +20k hours.
> 
> They have spare NAND just to do this. The bad thing is if they increase with time.


It can happen from the beginning but is an indication that your SSD is dying and its advised to do an full backup and RMA the drive. If you personally are comfortable in running your drive with 200 relocated sectors, that's your opinion but don't act surprised if your SSD cuts out or you have problems with corruptions in Windows because of it.

I speak out of experience.. I had Windows corruptions without my system being unstable.. I looked at my SMART data and my SSD was showing several dead sectors. Went back to the retails store and got a new one, repaired the Windows corruptions and all was well.


----------



## Frikencio

Boots fine but some tips on making this stable?


----------



## diaaablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Boots fine but some tips on making this stable?


SR? Disable GDM. Voltage 1.4V. Slightly up some of key timings.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diaaablo*
> 
> SR? Disable GDM. Voltage 1.4V. Slightly up some of key timings.


SR-3200CL14-B Die

Disabling GDM will blue screen before Windows logon.

Voltage already 1.4V.

Tested 16-16-16-39-75


----------



## AmxdPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> SR-3200CL14-B Die
> 
> Disabling GDM will blue screen before Windows logon.
> 
> Voltage already 1.4V.
> 
> Tested 16-16-16-39-75


Yep,

Disabling GDM will always result in a blue screen for me too!


----------



## WarpenN1

In my research undervolting VDDSOC and setting *Phase Control* fastest possible settings and tinkering with switching frequency of VDDSOC (mine it at 400khz this momen6t ) can make at least dual rank overclocking much easier, still have to tinker more with resistance till I get it absolutely stable. But I haven't yet discovered how to make RAM overclocking more stable by increasing voltage (In my testings; increasing voltage(s) without subtly testing it only brings more stability problems to me) Have noticed that this only applies to RAM OC


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> In my research undervolting VDDSOC and setting *Phase Control* fastest possible settings and tinkering with switching frequency of VDDSOC (mine it at 400khz this momen6t ) can make at least dual rank overclocking much easier, still have to tinker more with resistance till I get it absolutely stable. But I haven't yet discovered how to make RAM overclocking more stable by increasing voltage (In my testings; increasing voltage(s) without subtly testing it only brings more stability problems to me) Have noticed that this only applies to RAM OC


EDIT: VDDSOC at 1V is quite a lot even when overclocking RAM to max. Mine is siting right now at 0.95v with RAM at 3200mhz and cl14-13-13-30 tight timings

*Didn't meant to post another post







Loll*


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> EDIT: VDDSOC at 1V is quite a lot even when overclocking RAM to max. Mine is siting right now at 0.95v with RAM at 3200mhz and cl14-13-13-30 tight timings
> 
> *Didn't meant to post another post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loll*


My SOC Voltage is 1.10V.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Really hating this platform lately. Just picked up a new CPU to see if the claims of week 25+ CPUs don't segfault. Well, they do. Bone stock settings, bios 1602, segfaults just as much as my original 1800X. Ugh.


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Really hating this platform lately. Just picked up a new CPU to see if the claims of week 25+ CPUs don't segfault. Well, they do. Bone stock settings, bios 1602, segfaults just as much as my original 1800X. Ugh.


Is it RMA claimed chip?


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> SR-3200CL14-B Die
> 
> Disabling GDM will blue screen before Windows logon.
> 
> Voltage already 1.4V.
> 
> Tested 16-16-16-39-75


Need more voltage.


----------



## gupsterg

@1usmus

I must *thank you* for a *LOL* I had today







.

I was rereading the Ryzen memory thread, I came across a post with a link to a Russian forum. I followed it to hopefully read something that may have something new _and_ I find a data table







.



And it reminded me of my own














.

Very nice thread







.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Is it RMA claimed chip?


Unfortunately no, I did this out of pocket because AMD has stonewalled me for 6 weeks now. No response to my tickets even after pestering them 2-3 times a week. The CPU I picked up is a 1700, week, 26.


----------



## Jackl2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> 1) no, single ranks work better with ryzen - even of 4 of them, I have 4x8GB [email protected] and they did 3466 on old chip and on new one seems to be ok at [email protected] (still needs to confirm)
> 2) yes for same speed, DR have problems with 3333 not to mention higher speeds - SR with higher speed and tighter timmings is faster than DR at lower speed
> 3) depends - in general lower latency is better - higher throughput is better for apps that read data sequentially
> 4) [email protected] for sure will work with [email protected] and maybe better if you have golden IMC


Ok I will reply point by point:

1) Ranks and channels are not the same thing. Also, OCing capabilities are not the same thing as overall performance benchmarks

3) You are referring to apps vs. memory utilization. I was referring to the CPU's infinity fabric favoring higher mem speed vs lower latency. If it favors higher mem speed, then the advantages would not be limited to mem usage but also overall system performance.

4) I guess the point of the question was, which would be more guaranteed / easier to achieve : 3466C16D to 3466C14 (or for example [email protected]) vs. 3200C14 to 3466C16 ?


----------



## Anty

Interesting...

I have RMA chip 1730 - box was not opened so it was not tested at facility. So either all 1730+ are good or they have special shelf at AMD with "factory tested segfault free for RMA" chips.

**** story - I have problems to boot at 3600 RAM today, worked before


----------



## Anty

@Jackl2

1) I know - I just said 2 DPC SR looks better than 1 DPC DR

3) IF speed gain seems lower than lower IF but lower timings - tested with few apps - only lower score in AIDA


----------



## Jackl2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> F4-3200C14D-32GTZ is dual rank B-die RAM running at 3200MT/s with CAS *14*
> F4-3466C16D-32GTZ is dual rank B-die RAM running at 3466MT/s with CAS *16*
> If you don't mind paying the price difference then buy F4-3466C16D-32GTZ, I'm just trying to say that it depends on the memory controller. Many can't hit 3466MT/s with single rank b-die without high RAM voltage, which means that you need to forget about that 1.35V.
> 
> 1. 1 memory controller but dual channel (2 x 64 bit, 128 bit in total).
> 2. Dual rank provides better performance/bandwidth when enabling Bank Group Swap but does not overclock as good as single rank RAM.
> 3. If the memory controller can be overclocked to 1733MHz (the same speed as the RAM).
> 4. There is no guarantee that you will be able to hit 3466MT/s, this depends on the memory controller.
> 
> Buy the set you like, if the difference is only 15$ and you don't mind paying it then get the F4-3466C16D-32GTZ sticks.


Thanks for the reply.

1) I can swear I read somewhere that Ryzen has 2 separate memory controllers, and therefore would work better with 2 DIMMs than 4, but whatever

2) hmm well if we go 2x16GB there is no choice but going DR. Ultimately, the conclusion of 4 DIMMs vs 2 DIMMs would I guess conclude this point.

3) Can the mem controller be OCed independently of the CPU? If so how/where?

$15 is less than 1% of the total system cost


----------



## Jackl2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> @Jackl2
> 
> 1) I know - I just said 2 DPC SR looks better than 1 DPC DR
> 
> 3) IF speed gain seems lower than lower IF but lower timings - tested with few apps - only lower score in AIDA


Sorry I did not get what you means in #3...


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackl2*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> 1) I can swear I read somewhere that Ryzen has 2 separate memory controllers, and therefore would work better with 2 DIMMs than 4, but whatever
> 
> 2) hmm well if we go 2x16GB there is no choice but going DR. Ultimately, the conclusion of 4 DIMMs vs 2 DIMMs would I guess conclude this point.
> 
> 3) Can the mem controller be OCed independently of the CPU? If so how/where?
> 
> $15 is less than 1% of the total system cost


Memory controller has nothing to do with CPU speed BUT it is inside the SOC.

Overclocking the memory controller is as simple as selecting the ram speed (3200 for example) and a proper SOC and RAM Voltages.


----------



## Jackl2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Memory controller has nothing to do with CPU speed BUT it is inside the SOC.
> 
> Overclocking the memory controller is as simple as selecting the ram speed (3200 for example) and a proper SOC and RAM Voltages.


Got it, thanks.

Those 2 are usually always modified when OCing mem itself, so I guess we all been OCing the mem controller whether we know it or not. Good to know though


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackl2*
> 
> Got it, thanks.
> 
> Those 2 are usually always modified when OCing mem itself, so I guess we all been OCing the mem controller whether we know it or not. Good to know though


2666Mhz is considered stock as per AMD specification.

Anything above 2666Mhz is overclocking the IMC. You can try 0.85v SOC with 2666Mhz but I think you will need 1.00-1.10V for 3200 and 3200+ territory.


----------



## Jackl2

@Frikencio: Correct, most 3200+ I have seen have over 1.0v for SOC, and over 1.35 for DRAM of course.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> *Memory controller has nothing to do with CPU speed BUT it is inside the SOC.*
> 
> Overclocking the memory controller is as simple as selecting the ram speed (3200 for example) and a proper SOC and RAM Voltages.


You have no idea what you are talking about dude.. Soc is part of the vrm and provides juice to onboard devices etc... The RAM has separate voltage regulation which is located near the first RAM slot. IMC is in the CPU itself.. If you have good IMC you can achieve high RAM clocks same as for the rest of the silicon quality.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> You have no idea what you are talking about dude.. Soc is part of the vrm and provides juice to onboard devices etc... The RAM has separate voltage regulation which is located near the first RAM slot. IMC is in the CPU itself.. If you have good IMC you can achieve high RAM clocks same as for the rest of the silicon quality.


What? Ryzen is a SOC.

IMC is inside the SOC - Powered by 4* phase VRM
CPU is inside the SOC - Powered by 8 phase VRM

RAM is outside - Powered by 2 phase VRM


----------



## Jackl2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> F4-3200C14D-32GTZ is dual rank B-die RAM running at 3200MT/s with CAS *14*
> F4-3466C16D-32GTZ is dual rank B-die RAM running at 3466MT/s with CAS *16*
> If you don't mind paying the price difference then buy F4-3466C16D-32GTZ, I'm just trying to say that it depends on the memory controller. Many can't hit 3466MT/s with single rank b-die without high RAM voltage, which means that you need to forget about that 1.35V.
> 
> 1. 1 memory controller but dual channel (2 x 64 bit, 128 bit in total).
> 2. Dual rank provides better performance/bandwidth when enabling Bank Group Swap but does not overclock as good as single rank RAM.
> 3. If the memory controller can be overclocked to 1733MHz (the same speed as the RAM).
> 4. There is no guarantee that you will be able to hit 3466MT/s, this depends on the memory controller.
> 
> Buy the set you like, if the difference is only 15$ and you don't mind paying it then get the F4-3466C16D-32GTZ sticks.


I guess it will boil down to this:

Would it be easier to OC by decreasing timing or by increasing frequency > In other words, which should be easier to do: going from 3200C14 to 3466C14 OR going from 3466C16 to 3466C14?


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackl2*
> 
> Sorry I did not get what you means in #3...


3) IF speed gain seems lower than lower IF but lower timings - tested with few apps - only lower score in AIDA

I mean [email protected] or [email protected] will give lower scores than [email protected] - even though IF and inter-core communication is faster extra latency on RAM nullifies it


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> What? Ryzen is a SOC.


No it is not... Plz stop spreading this fud and plz learn something about this architecture before you post this nonsense..
Here i help you a bit:

https://www.amd.com/en/products/embedded-g-series


----------



## Jackl2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> 3) IF speed gain seems lower than lower IF but lower timings - tested with few apps - only lower score in AIDA
> 
> I mean [email protected] or [email protected] will give lower scores than [email protected] - even though IF and inter-core communication is faster extra latency on RAM nullifies it


Now I get it and understand it. Thanks.

So the key questions as mentioned in the other post would be to know which would be easier: 3200C14 to 3466C14 OR going from 3466C16 to 3466C14


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> 2666Mhz is considered stock as per AMD specification.
> 
> Anything above 2666Mhz is overclocking the IMC. You can try 0.85v SOC with 2666Mhz but I think you will need 1.00-1.10V for 3200 and 3200+ territory.


Funny overvolting VDDSOC brings me nothing but instabilities







, lol my things like undervolting 0.95v vddsoc at 3200mhz is a lot more stable than 1v VDDSoC and hugely more stable than 1.1 VDDSoC


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackl2*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> 1) I can swear I read somewhere that Ryzen has 2 separate memory controllers, and therefore would work better with 2 DIMMs than 4, but whatever
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 2) hmm well if we go 2x16GB there is no choice but going DR. Ultimately, the conclusion of 4 DIMMs vs 2 DIMMs would I guess conclude this point.
> 
> 3) Can the mem controller be OCed independently of the CPU? If so how/where?
> 
> $15 is less than 1% of the total system cost


I was wrong, it has 2 separate memory controllers, 1 for each memory channel. Thank you for correcting me.








+Rep for correct information. I will correct my earlier post.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No it is not... Plz stop spreading this fud and plz learn something about this architecture before you post this nonsense..
> Here i help you a bit:
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/products/embedded-g-series


What is *SOC* voltage for then?


----------



## Jackl2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Funny overvolting VDDSOC brings me nothing but instabilities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , lol my things like undervolting 0.95v vddsoc at 3200mhz is a lot more stable than 1v VDDSoC and hugely more stable than 1.1 VDDSoC


hmm but is not that an exception rather than a general rule? Would not SOC voltage be dependent on many factors working together...?


----------



## Jackl2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I was wrong, it has 2 separate memory controllers, 1 for each memory channel. Thank you for correcting me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +Rep for correct information. I will correct my earlier post.


np good to know I did not lose my mind lol

So all that said, having 4 DIMMs might actually overload or stress the 2 memory controllers Ryzen ships with more than if you had 2 DIMMs, hence 2 DIMMs would be better. But hey what do I know


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackl2*
> 
> hmm but is not that an exception rather than a general rule? Would not SOC voltage be dependent on many factors working together...?


Same thing happens with DRAM voltage tried different resistances, played tweaker settings but none seems to do any good when OV RAM or VDDSoC :d I guess I ran into bad luck with silicone lottery, if signal becomes so (distorted?) when added more juice

Overvolting CPU is okay though


----------



## Jackl2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Same thing happens with DRAM voltage tried different resistances, played tweaker settings but none seems to do any good when OV RAM or VDDSoC :d I guess I ran into bad luck with silicone lottery, if signal becomes so (distorted?) when added more juice


Dont quote me on this am far from expert, but SOC voltage is dependent on how many power phases you have, the MB itself in terms of quality, voltage regulation, and also DRAM used, CPU Ocing, etc etc etc

That's why it would never be 1 rule fit all type of thing. However from all the posts and threads I have seen, more 3200+ Mhz tend to have SOC of 1.0 and up. Maybe things changed after AGESA 1.0.0.6 requiring less SOC voltage, who knows.


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackl2*
> 
> Dont quote me on this am far from expert, but SOC voltage is dependent on how many power phases you have, the MB itself in terms of quality, voltage regulation, and also DRAM used, CPU Ocing, etc etc etc
> 
> That's why it would never be 1 rule fit all type of thing. However from all the posts and threads I have seen, more 3200+ Mhz tend to have SOC of 1.0 and up. Maybe things changed after AGESA 1.0.0.6 requiring less SOC voltage, who knows.


Yeahh







but gonna RMA this chip for (segfault issues) Reason I don't want to feel like I have defective CPU even when segfault issues comes rarely and mostly on linux.


----------



## Ramad

I have just read this in Processor Programming Reference (PPR) for AMD Family 17h Model 01h, Revision B1 Processors on page 26.

"_Family 17h Models 00h-0Fh are a microprocessor System-On-a-Chip (SOC) featuring AMD x86 cores. It also introduces integrated IO, and integrated southbridge control hub, SCH where no supporting chipset is necessary_."

And it seems AM4 (B1 revision) is supporting up to 3200MT/s in this document (page 28):


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I have just read this in Processor Programming Reference (PPR) for AMD Family 17h Model 01h, Revision B1 Processors on page 26.
> 
> "_Family 17h Models 00h-0Fh are a microprocessor System-On-a-Chip (SOC) featuring AMD x86 cores. It also introduces integrated IO, and integrated southbridge control hub, SCH where no supporting chipset is necessary_."
> 
> And it seems AM4 (B1 revision) is supporting up to 3200MT/s in this document (page 28):


There is no surprise that SOC Voltage is delivered to the "Infinity fabric" and all the "uncore" parts.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> There is no surprise that SOC Voltage is delivered to the "Infinity fabric" and all the "uncore" parts.


I have to read the whole document to know which parts are fed by SOC voltage (if the information is there, may not be), because there are many voltages that feeds the CPU beside Core and SOC voltages such as CPU PLL and VDDP...etc. That is not to say that SOC VRMs are only feeding these parts, because 4 VRM phases is overkill here and they are also meant to supply the GPU part in future ZEN APUs.
But there you have it, AMD says Zen (models 00h-0Fh) is a microprocessor SOC. As you wrote in an earlier post.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I have to read the whole document to know which parts are fed by SOC voltage (if the information is there, may not be), because there are many voltages that feeds the CPU beside Core and SOC voltages such as CPU PLL and VDDP...etc. That is not to say that SOC VRMs are only feeding these parts, because 4 VRM phases is overkill here and they are also meant to supply the GPU part in future ZEN APUs.
> But there you have it, AMD says Zen (models 00h-0Fh) is a microprocessor SOC. As you wrote in an earlier post.


Agreed with everything You said.


----------



## hotstocks

The fastest spot for ram is 3333mhz C14 with stilts fast timings. I have 4X8 Sam B-die running 1000% stable at about 1.41v. Getting 3466 or 3600 at C14 1000% stable is probably a pipe dream.


----------



## janice1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Yeahh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but gonna RMA this chip for (segfault issues) Reason I don't want to feel like I have defective CPU even when segfault issues comes rarely and mostly on linux.


you should just stay away from cpu lol, it is quite common that most cpu do have some errata, just like intel's nasty hyper threading bug.

https://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/specification-updates/7th-gen-core-family-spec-update.pdf

from intel, a long list of errata in sky/kabylake from page 25 - 54


----------



## Jackl2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> The fastest spot for ram is 3333mhz C14 with stilts fast timings. I have 4X8 Sam B-die running 1000% stable at about 1.41v. Getting 3466 or 3600 at C14 1000% stable is probably a pipe dream.


Which kit exactly was that 3333 achieved with C14, was it 4x8 or 2x16?


----------



## voreo

where does one find these stilt timings im seeing people mention?

Were there any for the Corsair LPX 3200 kit? ( CMK16GX4M2D3200C16)

Currently at what i believe to be the rated stuff for it.

3200mhz, 16-19-19-19-36-55-1T
60ohm, GDM Enabled, BGS Disabled, 1.35v

I have the SoC at 1.175

Could it be better without getting to crazy with all the confusing timing bits?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voreo*
> 
> where does one find these stilt timings im seeing people mention?
> 
> Were there any for the Corsair LPX 3200 kit? ( CMK16GX4M2D3200C16)
> 
> Currently at what i believe to be the rated stuff for it.
> 
> 3200mhz, 16-19-19-19-36-55-1T
> 60ohm, GDM Enabled, BGS Disabled, 1.35v
> 
> I have the SoC at 1.175
> 
> Could it be better without getting to crazy with all the confusing timing bits?


Stilt's timings are now part of the bios. They can be found with 9920/1501/1602 bioses. With that said, generally it is very difficult to utilize his timings unless you have Samsung B-dies. Your Corsairs are most likely not Samsung B-Dies.


----------



## voreo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Stilt's timings are now part of the bios. They can be found with 9920/1501/1602 bioses. With that said, generally it is very difficult to utilize his timings unless you have Samsung B-dies. Your Corsairs are most likely not Samsung B-Dies.


Ah, im sticking to 1403 till the agesa 1007+9920 improvement one drops, since everything seems stable


----------



## XEKong

Is there a way to change the power duration limits on this board to keep the boost at higher levels longer?


----------



## ibeat117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> and if not...


Do you have fast boot in Powerplan activated, if so at any crash some data get´s lost or broken


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Then secure erase the SSD and try the test again.
> 
> If that fails, I would RMA.
> 
> (I think they will ask you to secure erase before RMA anyways so you can start by doing that).
> 
> Also make sure to check SMART.


Thanks for the hints

Sooo... i went ahead and followed your advise
Firstly i tried to "secure erase" my nmve drive that had the OS installed on it via Samsung Magisian
Turns out... that can't be done cose the drive was in use LOL
Could have known that wouldn't work








After some googling i found several claims that samsung magisian allows user to create a bootable usb enabling them to secure erase a nvme disk if they only have one disk
Went back in to the software to find the option... it's not there... so i guess they've dropped the support for that feature for my disk
After a lot of searching i finally found a usefull program that allowed me to create a bootable usb stick and so to let me secure erase my disk
It's called naraeon-live. NOTE It's free of charge








Rufus you'd have to download and it will enable to create the bootable usb stick with the nareon image on it
So... done that and reiinstalled windows and all other stuff i wanted back on it
Adjusted settings etc to my likings and.... Checked again with HdTunePro if my NMVe disk still was showing Bad Blocks

Guess what.... It was showing full health








No errors what so ever LOL

So thanks again for pointing me in the right direction


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibeat117*
> 
> Do you have fast boot in Powerplan activated, if so at any crash some data get´s lost or broken


Don't think that is true
Fast boot has nothing to do with fast shutdown or powerloss for that matter
I'd think this following setting is responsible for the data loss



When writecache is Enabled, it will boost your NMVe disk performance
When power is lost from system it can cause loss or corruption of data
If you don't want to risk that... i'd suggest you disable the function


----------



## Kildar

For those of you with stuttering problems. I found this on another forum:

"Been struggling with this for at least 2 weeks.
When playing PUBG with vsync on the game is smooth as butter, but feels sluggish. Turn it off and my fps jumps to 70-140 range at times but there is a noticeable stutter while looking around rooms or the map.
Very irritating to say the least and nothing I tried from Windows tweaker to changing my Page file to installing on an SSD would solve it.
So this appears to be the cause of my problem.
In Nividia Control panel I had custom settings on Programs settings tab for my PUBG game. Like vsync off and Use maximum performance, pre rendered frames to 1.
But in my Global settings I had these same settings set to default (Use 3D application settings and Auto) whatever it may be.
I changed my global settings to match EACH of my program settings for example: Vsync off on global and programs tab. Wah lah. Stuttering is completely gone.
I think that the NCP Global settings are over-riding the Programs tab settings. The programs tab should be independent of the global settings hence the option to customize individual programs, but apparently this is not the case and the Global settings are what is actually controlling the Programs.
Once I made my changes on the Global tab, issue resolved.
Please report back if this indeed helps with your issue."


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> For those of you with stuttering problems. I found this on another forum:
> 
> "Been struggling with this for at least 2 weeks.
> When playing PUBG with vsync on the game is smooth as butter, but feels sluggish. Turn it off and my fps jumps to 70-140 range at times but there is a noticeable stutter while looking around rooms or the map.
> Very irritating to say the least and nothing I tried from Windows tweaker to changing my Page file to installing on an SSD would solve it.
> So this appears to be the cause of my problem.
> In Nividia Control panel I had custom settings on Programs settings tab for my PUBG game. Like vsync off and Use maximum performance, pre rendered frames to 1.
> But in my Global settings I had these same settings set to default (Use 3D application settings and Auto) whatever it may be.
> I changed my global settings to match EACH of my program settings for example: Vsync off on global and programs tab. Wah lah. Stuttering is completely gone.
> I think that the NCP Global settings are over-riding the Programs tab settings. The programs tab should be independent of the global settings hence the option to customize individual programs, but apparently this is not the case and the Global settings are what is actually controlling the Programs.
> Once I made my changes on the Global tab, issue resolved.
> Please report back if this indeed helps with your issue."


I was having issues in PUBG with my 1080 TI, 100% GPU usage and stuttering in buildings (inside) and I then changed the settings to what it was recommended and stuttering gone. Texture quality should be set at medium. Also grass quality at very low helps with visibility. That game is poorly optimized.

100% GPU usage and 50fps was not right. So now I have constant 70 vsync fps at 40% GPU usage (fans sometimes stop lol).


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Thanks for the hints
> 
> Sooo... i went ahead and followed your advise
> Firstly i tried to "secure erase" my nmve drive that had the OS installed on it via Samsung Magisian
> Turns out... that can't be done cose the drive was in use LOL
> Could have known that wouldn't work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some googling i found several claims that samsung magisian allows user to create a bootable usb enabling them to secure erase a nvme disk if they only have one disk
> Went back in to the software to find the option... it's not there... so i guess they've dropped the support for that feature for my disk
> After a lot of searching i finally found a usefull program that allowed me to create a bootable usb stick and so to let me secure erase my disk
> It's called naraeon-live. NOTE It's free of charge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rufus you'd have to download and it will enable to create the bootable usb stick with the nareon image on it
> So... done that and reiinstalled windows and all other stuff i wanted back on it
> Adjusted settings etc to my likings and.... Checked again with HdTunePro if my NMVe disk still was showing Bad Blocks
> 
> Guess what.... It was showing full health
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No errors what so ever LOL
> 
> So thanks again for pointing me in the right direction


I am happy that worked out. Also sometimes some programs will show you data that is not correct because they don't know how to understand how some SSDs work and how they use all the NAND of the drive to wear every cell at the same time and not have a NAND cell that has 100 writes on in and another cell with only 1 write. Some SSD can use blocks outside of the space that the OS can't see to make the drive function more reliable.


----------



## Jackl2

Generally speaking, is it is easier to OC frequency or timing for DDR4?

Example:

Which would be easier to achieve:

(F4-3200C14D-32GTZ) : 3200C14 TO 3466C14

OR

(F4-3466C16D-32GTZ) : 3466C16 TO 3466C14


----------



## Widde

Something I stumbled upon today, Not sure if it's only affecting this board or everyone, But I had microstuttering in cs go while using the latest onboard audio driver, Havent tried the older one. Switched back to my soundblaster z and the stuttering went away, Switched to onboard it came back.

Just something I thought I'd put here if someone else has the same problem.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Anyone have issue pleb OCing to 4.0ghz using the 40 multiplier? i can hit 3.925 fine, but once i hit everything over 3.950 it will crash, even with like 1.5v into it.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackl2*
> 
> Generally speaking, is it is easier to OC frequency or timing for DDR4?
> 
> Example:
> 
> Which would be easier to achieve:
> 
> (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ) : 3200C14 TO 3466C14
> 
> OR
> 
> (F4-3466C16D-32GTZ) : 3466C16 TO 3466C14


Use common sense and you'll figure it out









Hint : Overclocking memory frequencies require the alteration of several bios options while changing memory timings (tweaking a memoryOC) only envolve changing certain timing numbers
Both obv need testing to see if it's stable

Before tweaking the timings i'd suggest to get a memory strap stable first.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Reading about P-states in the OP it seems there are some negatives to it. Assuming that is still applicable, is P-state overclocking worth it for me considering a) Ireland has quite high electricity rates, and b) my system is idling for most of the day (1pm-11pm) with load (gaming) for about 10-15 hours per week on average? I don't think I'd be fussed about seeing my frequency at its max overclock all the time, but I would like to keep temperatures (for silence) down and for power consumption to be as low as realistically possible. Longevity isn't a huge deal to me as I intend to replace my 1600X within a couple of years.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Reading about P-states in the OP it seems there are some negatives to it. Assuming that is still applicable, is P-state overclocking worth it for me considering a) Ireland has quite high electricity rates, and b) my system is idling for most of the day (1pm-11pm) with load (gaming) for about 10-15 hours per week on average? I don't think I'd be fussed about seeing my frequency at its max overclock all the time, but I would like to keep temperatures (for silence) down and for power consumption to be as low as realistically possible. Longevity isn't a huge deal to me as I intend to replace my 1600X within a couple of years.


You will save more enabling core parking than with P states. Really don't see the motivation with P States if you are overclocking.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> You will save more enabling core parking than with P states. Really don't see the motivation with P States if you are overclocking.


When I say 'idle', I don't mean completely idle. I mean very light usage-web browsing, listening to music, watching films, writing text documents, reading comics. I honestly have little knowledge of core parking or P-states in general, whether it will affect those tasks. I've only ever overclocked with Intel processors and have never needed to bother with P-states.


----------



## virpz

Now, for some reason I decided to update to 1602 and I am having all the issues I never had before - USB ports dropping, code 8 and craps like. Did a flashback to 1403, loaded my previous ( rock solid ) profile and I still have problems, can't even have my memory at 3200MHz...wth
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> You have no idea what you are talking about dude.. Soc is part of the vrm and provides juice to onboard devices etc... The RAM has separate voltage regulation which is located near the first RAM slot. IMC is in the CPU itself.. If you have good IMC you can achieve high RAM clocks same as for the rest of the silicon quality.


SoC means System On Chip.
With the Ryzen they basically moved the north and south bridge to the CPU and there you have the imc, pci-e lanes and I/o hub. You don't even need the PCH, it is just there to provide additional PCI-e lanes.
The VRM for the SOC is just that - it provides regulated power to the SOC.


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Only the X399 chipset is on their QVL, so it's not guaranteed to work with X370 at 3200MHz..


True, I know that. But was asking myself if someone has tested it yet because I see no reason why it shouldn't work tbh.


----------



## Jackl2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Use common sense and you'll figure it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hint : Overclocking memory frequencies require the alteration of several bios options while changing memory timings (tweaking a memoryOC) only envolve changing certain timing numbers
> Both obv need testing to see if it's stable
> 
> Before tweaking the timings i'd suggest to get a memory strap stable first.


Lol the whole point is to choose between the two kits, I don't have either on hand. Am trying to know which is easier to do: overclock the frequency or lower the timings.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackl2*
> 
> Lol the whole point is to choose between the two kits, I don't have either on hand. Am trying to know which is easier to do: overclock the frequency or lower the timings.


Ah i see
You didn't mention that you wanted advise for a buy

I'd would suggest the 3466 kit for more future proof
Both kits should be able to reach the 3466 mem freq
All depents on the rest of your system though... and your abilities to OC it
And ofc the silicon lotery


----------



## Jackl2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Ah i see
> You didn't mention that you wanted advise for a buy
> 
> I'd would suggest the 3466 kit for more future proof
> Both kits should be able to reach the 3466 mem freq
> All depents on the rest of your system though... and your abilities to OC it
> And ofc the silicon lotery


Yup trying to pick a kit, just wanted to know from ppl who been OCing mem, is frequency OCing harder or lowering latency?

In one case I will get the 3200C14 and try to get 3466C14, and on the other case I would get the 3466C16 and try to get 3466C14.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Just pick one
It don't matter much
Both kits require you to OC using various bios settings
For both of them you'd have to figure out the best memorytimings
So it realy doesn't matter


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackl2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Ah i see
> You didn't mention that you wanted advise for a buy
> 
> I'd would suggest the 3466 kit for more future proof
> Both kits should be able to reach the 3466 mem freq
> All depents on the rest of your system though... and your abilities to OC it
> And ofc the silicon lotery
> 
> 
> 
> Yup trying to pick a kit, just wanted to know from ppl who been OCing mem, is frequency OCing harder or lowering latency?
> 
> In one case I will get the 3200C14 and try to get 3466C14, and on the other case I would get the 3466C16 and try to get 3466C14.
Click to expand...

3466C14 is the fastest of the options you have given so find out if the 3466C14 is single rank samsung b-die and if it is, and you can afford them, then plump for them.

Some people have had great success with other flavours of RAM (other brands and/or dual rank) but SR Sammy b-die is the same a backing the favourite horse to win, not 100% guaranteed but more than likely will.

The "*DRAM overclocking data collection*" table from OP should be a good starting point for you:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/0_100

Also in my personal experience (dual rank Sammy e-die 4x8GB) a higher frequency is easier to achieve than lower latencies, to answer a question that you have asked a few times with no real reply (it could be different for other configurations though).


----------



## Jackl2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> 3466C14 is the fastest of the options you have given so find out if the 3466C14 is single rank samsung b-die and if it is, and you can afford them, then plump for them.
> 
> Some people have had great success with other flavours of RAM (other brands and/or dual rank) but SR Sammy b-die is the same a backing the favourite horse to win, not 100% guaranteed but more than likely will.
> 
> The "*DRAM overclocking data collection*" table from OP should be a good starting point for you:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/0_100
> 
> Also in my personal experience (dual rank Sammy e-die 4x8GB) a higher frequency is easier to achieve than lower latencies, to answer a question that you have asked a few times with no real reply (it could be different for other configurations though).


Thanks.

All the 32gb kits are dual rank, Sam B-die.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackl2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> 3466C14 is the fastest of the options you have given so find out if the 3466C14 is single rank samsung b-die and if it is, and you can afford them, then plump for them.
> 
> Some people have had great success with other flavours of RAM (other brands and/or dual rank) but SR Sammy b-die is the same a backing the favourite horse to win, not 100% guaranteed but more than likely will.
> 
> The "*DRAM overclocking data collection*" table from OP should be a good starting point for you:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/0_100
> 
> Also in my personal experience (dual rank Sammy e-die 4x8GB) a higher frequency is easier to achieve than lower latencies, to answer a question that you have asked a few times with no real reply (it could be different for other configurations though).
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> All the 32gb kits are dual rank, Sam B-die.
Click to expand...

How much RAM do you personally need/ what's the most intense thing you will be using your system for? How long do you plan to keep the current set up as/how often do you upgrade?


----------



## Jackl2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> How much RAM do you personally need/ what's the most intense thing you will be using your system for? How long do you plan to keep the current set up as/how often do you upgrade?


I need 32gb for running multiple Virtual machines simultaneously, hence the 16 threads for the R7. Currently have an i7 with 8 threads and 24 gb DDR3.

I upgrade every 3-4 years, but next upgrade would most likely be the next ryzen or the one after that (as long as it's am4).

But I also game a lot on pc, so that's where I would like to grab the best kit knowing I can get more frequency or better timing, and stick with it. Neither would be a bad choice, but after 3200 mhz i was recommended to get better lower timing than higher frequency. That would be 3200C14.

But somehow I prefer to get a 3466C16 and hope it can do 14 timing.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackl2*
> 
> Which kit exactly was that 3333 achieved with C14, was it 4x8 or 2x16?


4X8 G.skil Tridenz 3600 C16 non RGB


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackl2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> How much RAM do you personally need/ what's the most intense thing you will be using your system for? How long do you plan to keep the current set up as/how often do you upgrade?
> 
> 
> 
> I need 32gb for running multiple Virtual machines simultaneously, hence the 16 threads for the R7. Currently have an i7 with 8 threads and 24 gb DDR3.
> 
> I upgrade every 3-4 years, but next upgrade would most likely be the next ryzen or the one after that (as long as it's am4).
> 
> But I also game a lot on pc, so that's where I would like to grab the best kit knowing I can get more frequency or better timing, and stick with it. Neither would be a bad choice, but after 3200 mhz i was recommended to get better lower timing than higher frequency. That would be 3200C14.
> 
> But somehow I prefer to get a 3466C16 and hope it can do 14 timing.
Click to expand...

If you game a lot then, if i remember rightly, dual rank will actually benefit you more anyway so you are gonna be alright there. If there's a big cost difference between the C14' and the C16's then obviously go for the C16's but if the C14's are well within reach then go for them because out of the box, they simply are better of course. If you go for C16's you may well end up disappointed with not being able to achieve C14 with them, especially as you seem to be anticipating this. Further still, you may not even be able to achieve 3466 stable at all, that is an ongoing risk with Ryzen atm, so you need to be prepared for that eventuality too. That being said, if you went for the 3466C14 you could be open to achieving 3600C14 either now or with agesa 1.0.0.7.

Something else to consider is who/where you buy them from. Some places have really lax returns policies so you could, in theory, buy what you want and exchange them for some other ones if they don't achieve what you might be expecting.

Either way, for me in your situation it would boil down to cost as you have already narrowed it down to just two sets. Take the plunge and report back with your findings. Keep in mind a lot of trial and error will be needed to find optimal settings and a lot of stress testing to confirm stability. gaming and opening up a load of VM's will then be your last stability test.


----------



## Jackl2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> If you game a lot then, if i remember rightly, dual rank will actually benefit you more anyway so you are gonna be alright there. If there's a big cost difference between the C14' and the C16's then obviously go for the C16's but if the C14's are well within reach then go for them because out of the box, they simply are better of course. If you go for C16's you may well end up disappointed with not being able to achieve C14 with them, especially as you seem to be anticipating this. Further still, you may not even be able to achieve 3466 stable at all, that is an ongoing risk with Ryzen atm, so you need to be prepared for that eventuality too. That being said, if you went for the 3466C14 you could be open to achieving 3600C14 either now or with agesa 1.0.0.7.
> 
> Something else to consider is who/where you buy them from. Some places have really lax returns policies so you could, in theory, buy what you want and exchange them for some other ones if they don't achieve what you might be expecting.
> 
> Either way, for me in your situation it would boil down to cost as you have already narrowed it down to just two sets. Take the plunge and report back with your findings. Keep in mind a lot of trial and error will be needed to find optimal settings and a lot of stress testing to confirm stability. gaming and opening up a load of VM's will then be your last stability test.


There is only $15 diff between both kits, so cost is no issue at all.


----------



## RS87

Then if you are positive they are both dual rank Sammy b-die then go for the better one.

May I ask why you thought it would be better to save 15 quid and go for inferior speeds when the cost of the ram will run you a few hundred quid anyway? £15 is menial compared to the initial outlay of either of those sets. Some kits, the cost can be upwards of £100 difference between C16 and C14.

If you wanna be sure then check the table I mentioned and also do a quick Google search to see how other Ryzen users get on with those C14's.


----------



## SaiKamalDoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> LOL that new chip is promising
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for fun I set RAM speed to 3600 and it booted - for 4 sticks trident Z [email protected]
> 
> *I'M NOT SAIYING IT IS STABLE!
> I'M NOT SAIYING IT IS TUNED!
> *
> I just select Stilt's 3600 profile, SOC 1.15 and DRAM 1.43.
> It didn't even boot for this configuration before (with old chip).


trident Z [email protected] You mentioned is single rank 8x2 16GB kits or duel rack 16x2 32GTZ ?


----------



## Jackl2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Then if you are positive they are both dual rank Sammy b-die then go for the better one.
> 
> May I ask why you thought it would be better to save 15 quid and go for inferior speeds when the cost of the ram will run you a few hundred quid anyway? £15 is menial compared to the initial outlay of either of those sets. Some kits, the cost can be upwards of £100 difference between C16 and C14.
> 
> If you wanna be sure then check the table I mentioned and also do a quick Google search to see how other Ryzen users get on with those C14's.


What I meant was that imagine both kits are at the same price, so you can basically take the price out of the decision / equation.

So it all comes back to which one would OC / have better latency, the 3200C14 or 3455/16.


----------



## gupsterg

@Jackl2

Whichever kit you get out of the 2 stated you are OC'ing memory, as 3200/3466MHz is not "offical".

So neither is going to be a better "bet" on ease of setup compared with the other vastly as it's dual rank RAM. Well ok 3200MHz should be more attainable than 3466MHz.

As said by RS87 given the difference in price is so small, I'd go with C14. If they were the same price I'd still get C14.


----------



## Frikencio

Changed my RAM from channel 2 to channel 1 and now I can disable the "Gear Down" setting and modify the BankGroupSwap.

The other channel gave me BSoD if "Gear Down" was disabled.


----------



## tivook

Would you guys say that a specific bios version could completely decide wether or not a stock system is stable or not?

My Crosshair VI + 1800x Ryzen 7 is 100% stable right now @ stock settings @ 2666 mhz memory.

I bought the exact same system for my friend though and he cannot play or benchmark his computer for more than 5 minutes without it freezing or just randomly rebooting.

I have swapped every part from his computer over to mine except the motherboard and the CPU without any luck. All of his parts work in my machine without any hiccups.

Could it be the bios or is the CPU / mobo malfunctioning? He is using the latest 1601 bios right now.


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaiKamalDoss*
> 
> trident Z [email protected] You mentioned is single rank 8x2 16GB kits or duel rack 16x2 32GTZ ?


2 sets of 2x8GB - 4 sticks total

I was a bit too optimistic - sometimes it does not wan't to boot at 3600 so for now I'm not considering it usable - I expect boot at given speed at first attempt.
Additionally I'm afraid [email protected] is slower overall than lower speed RAM settings but with (very) low latency.
It gives boost in AIDA but not other benches. Same [email protected] is slower than [email protected] (except AIDA cache&mem).
But I'll play with it just for fun in free time.


----------



## Pilotasso

Some of the reviewers are looking at this thread. 3600 CL 16 is not worth it. 3466 low latency seems to be faster, and beats intel in gaming finally.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6yp7Pi39Z8


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> Some of the reviewers are looking at this thread. 3600 CL 16 is not worth it. 3466 low latency seems to be faster, and beats intel in gaming finally.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6yp7Pi39Z8


I just finished watching that video before you posted it lol. I concur with him on that. I tried 3600 MHz but 3466 tight works best for me in all possible scenarios.


----------



## Frikencio

Is it worth to use 2T if that makes the RAM stable? Does it worsen the performance a lot?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Is it worth to use 2T if that makes the RAM stable? Does it worsen the performance a lot?


Why not test it for yourself and see.


----------



## WarpenN1

Now I ran GCC test with results> loopCountToFailure=[2] elapsedTimeInSeconds=[6074]


----------



## bill1971

I oc to 3700 but when cpu is idle the MHz are still 3700,how they drop down?


----------



## Ryoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1971*
> 
> I oc to 3700 but when cpu is idle the MHz are still 3700,how they drop down?


use ryzen master or pstate oc or zenstate by elmor.


----------



## kaiserc

@The-Stilt

RTG 1.01
Just downloaded this to use it and I get a threat alert and the program is put into quarantine.

Defender says the rtc.exe has this trojan Win32/Tilken.B!cl
MS reference
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/wdsi/threats/malware-encyclopedia-description?name=Trojan%3AWin32%2FTilken.B!cl&threatid=2147722740&enterprise=0
and Windows 10 Pro, Version 1703, OS Build 15063.632

Is there an issue here because I really like your program but not if it is not safe.

Is there as new version??


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiserc*
> 
> @The-Stilt
> 
> RTG 1.01
> Just downloaded this to use it and I get a threat alert and the program is put into quarantine.
> 
> Defender says the rtc.exe has this trojan Win32/Tilken.B!cl
> MS reference
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/wdsi/threats/malware-encyclopedia-description?name=Trojan%3AWin32%2FTilken.B!cl&threatid=2147722740&enterprise=0
> and Windows 10 Pro, Version 1703, OS Build 15063.632
> 
> Is there an issue here because I really like your program but not if it is not safe.
> 
> Is there as new version??


Its called an false positive.. Do you really think The Stilt would put a virus on your PC? I downloaded it myself and have no problems. Its also the "Tilken.B!cl" which is the problem here and has nothing to do with RTC.exe.


----------



## CRJ84

Anyone tried the new bios 1701?

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-1701.zip?_ga=2.233480221.266543323.1506966649-359599794.1499797567


----------



## Jackl2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> How much RAM do you personally need/ what's the most intense thing you will be using your system for? How long do you plan to keep the current set up as/how often do you upgrade?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Jackl2
> 
> Whichever kit you get out of the 2 stated you are OC'ing memory, as 3200/3466MHz is not "offical".
> 
> So neither is going to be a better "bet" on ease of setup compared with the other vastly as it's dual rank RAM. Well ok 3200MHz should be more attainable than 3466MHz.
> 
> As said by RS87 given the difference in price is so small, I'd go with C14. If they were the same price I'd still get C14.


Thanks so much to you two!

I think am leaning towards the 3200C14, I think the lower timing would be a win, and getting to 3400C14 should be relatively easy


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiserc*
> 
> @The-Stilt
> 
> RTG 1.01
> Just downloaded this to use it and I get a threat alert and the program is put into quarantine.
> 
> Defender says the rtc.exe has this trojan Win32/Tilken.B!cl
> MS reference
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/wdsi/threats/malware-encyclopedia-description?name=Trojan%3AWin32%2FTilken.B!cl&threatid=2147722740&enterprise=0
> and Windows 10 Pro, Version 1703, OS Build 15063.632
> 
> Is there an issue here because I really like your program but not if it is not safe.
> 
> Is there as new version??


Downloaded it yesterday, the file is safe.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

@CRJ84
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRJ84*
> 
> Anyone tried the new bios 1701?
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-1701.zip?_ga=2.233480221.266543323.1506966649-359599794.1499797567


Where did you dig that up ?
Could not find it on here


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> @CRJ84
> Where did you dig that up ?
> Could not find it on here


It is from their general website (non-US):

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_BIOS/

1701 appears to have just been released. October 3, 2017 release date.

With the notes only stating:
Quote:


> CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 1701
> Improve system stability.


----------



## kaiserc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its called an false positive.. Do you really think The Stilt would put a virus on your PC? I downloaded it myself and have no problems. Its also the "Tilken.B!cl" which is the problem here and has nothing to do with RTC.exe.


I'm merely posting an issue with his application, so that stilt and others know about it.
What is wrong with that
There has not been a updated to his posting in this thread since the end of july.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> It is from their general website (non-US):
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_BIOS/
> 
> 1701 appears to have just been released. October 3, 2017 release date.
> 
> With the notes only stating:


Hmmm That's funny
For me it doesn't show the 1701 version yet
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRJ84*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone tried the new bios 1701?
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-1701.zip?_ga=2.233480221.266543323.1506966649-359599794.1499797567


Tnx

EDIT :
Dutch site does have it though


----------



## hurricane28

Neither for me.

When i go to that website i only see 1602 as latest BIOS.

Curious as to what this BIOS brings though. Who wants to try first?


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiserc*
> 
> I'm merely posting an issue with his application, so that stilt and others know about it.
> What is wrong with that
> There has not been a updated to his posting in this thread since the end of july.


He noticed:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaiserc*
> 
> I'm merely posting an issue with his application, so that stilt and others know about it.
> What is wrong with that
> There has not been a updated to his posting in this thread since the end of july.
> 
> 
> 
> He noticed:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/18320#post_26138458
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AlderaaN*
> 
> Hello and thank you for the software!
> 
> Can anything be done regarding it being detected as a virus by several applications?
> 
> 1. ESET Antivirus v10.1.204.0 w/ latest virus signature database:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. VirusTotal cumulative results:
> 
> 
> https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/f3b127e125e45f74c27a2868044a4d4167bd23e174ed9d31e552f9adeaa18dcd/analysis/1496495076/
> Reports SHA256 to be : f3b127e125e45f74c27a2868044a4d4167bd23e174ed9d31e552f9adeaa18dcd
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing I can do about it.
> Stick with the conclusion made by the reputable AV companies (F-Secure, Kaspersky, McAfee, MS, Panda, etc).
> 
> Utilities like this almost always get flagged by some of the lesser AV companies, as technically they can be dangerous due to the use of a kernel mode driver.
> 
> I can assure you that there is nothing foul in the utility, at least as long as you downloaded it from the original link provided.
Click to expand...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/18320#post_26138458


----------



## hurricane28

Good find dude


----------



## RaptormanUSMC




----------



## Ex0cet

Testing 1701 now.


----------



## Pilotasso

would be great if 1701 was AGESA 1.0.0.7


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Still based on AGESA 1.0.0.6



I'll see if anything changed from 1601/2


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

1701 just installed here
The 1602 settings wouldn't boot to windows... it crashed emediatly
The 1501 settings looked good though
I increased RAM voltage 1 step and running prelimenary stress test now
So far it looks okey

EDIT :
Will need to find why it's unstable... the test just crashed LOL

EDIT 2 :
Increasing RAM volts another step seems to do the trick for me
... more testing required though
AIDA 30mins stable atm ^^
To be continued...


----------



## Dr. Vodka

My stable 9920/1501/1602 settings are stable in 1701. Yours probably weren't stable to begin with and that voltage bump fixed it.

I'll see if there's any improvement on cold booting vs 9920.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

My stresstesting revieled fully stable on the previous bioses with the settings i used
Nothing wrong with that

That's a bold claim... to say yours is stable in 1701.... already
Especialy since it's just released LOL


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Well, mine didn't almost immediately fail with the new BIOS. That's a plus.

ohh, my settings now cold boot in two tries instead of three!!







this is nice. Love it.

Pstate: 1700 @ 3.8GHz, + 0.175v no LLC: 1.369v idle, 1.3v load. Relaxed EDC enabled, Cstates enabled, Ryzen Balanced profile with 0% minimum CPU, so the entire frequency range is enabled.

Memory: Gskill 2x8GB 3466 16-18-18-38 2T 1.35v -> The Stilt's 3466 15-15-15-35 1T no geardown profile, needs 1.43v to be stable (12hr GSAT), vSOC 1.1v, CAD bus lines 30 ohms, ProcODT 60 ohms.

Will leave stress testing tonight again to be sure. Time will tell if 1701 gets the occassional F9 cold boot error that 9920 never had.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Like i said... my 1501 settings just needed a small change to be (hopefully) stable in 1701
It booted it up also straight away without trouble
Just like your settings did for you

1:15 hr stable in aida now

Mine weren't fully stable no more though
To be continued...


----------



## WarpenN1

How many people are in this thread whom overclock result has gotten better when they RMA'd their CPU?

I sended RMA request to AMD, and while my chip is not great overclocker (can't even get stable 4GHZ overclock at 2113mhz memory even with 1.4-1.43V vcore applied and that overclock ripples down to 3.9GHZ (1.44vcore)or little under when memory is overclocked to 3200mhz.) So what is really changed in binning process after segmantation fault has been fixed? And are newer batch's more likely to hit higher clocks than pre-June batches or older?

What do you guys think?


----------



## Ramad

The only change that I have noticed so far with 1701 is VID.

Despite VID being at 1.2375V (CPU default VID)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I have noticed an offset of around 0.05V, where VID is 1.281V now, even if it should be 1.2375V as set in P-state 0.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Compared to 1602 which had VID correctly set to CPU default VID of 1.2375V.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






To achieve the the same CPU core voltage as I had with 1602 (1.2375V+0.0375V), I have to lower CPU core voltage offset (not VID) to 0.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







This could be only the case with my CPU, but make sure that VID is reported correctly on HWInfo64 and is around the same voltage as in P-state 0. If HWInfo64 reports higher VID and you are still using the same CPU core voltage offset as in earlier BIOS versions, then the CPU voltage is likely higher than what it needs.


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> How many people are in this thread whom overclock result has gotten better when they RMA'd their CPU?
> 
> I sended RMA request to AMD, and while my chip is not great overclocker (can't even get stable 4GHZ overclock at 2113mhz memory even with 1.4-1.43V vcore applied and that overclock ripples down to 3.9GHZ (1.44vcore)or little under when memory is overclocked to 3200mhz.) So what is really changed in binning process after segmantation fault has been fixed? And are newer batch's more likely to hit higher clocks than pre-June batches or older?
> 
> What do you guys think?


I'll post my final results in next few days.
So far RMA chip does 3.9 at 1.35V LLC1 or auto (don't remember right now). Can't say if it can do same on lower voltage or if it can do 4.0 or more. I just wanted to play during the weekend after waiting 1.5 week for return








Old one could not do 3.8 at 1.38 LL3.

Memory OC - needs to test thoroughly what it can do. [email protected] on 4 sticks no problem. Sometimes even boot at 3600 what was mission impossible on old one. Most likely I'll stick to [email protected] as it is sweet spot.


----------



## Ex0cet

BIOS 1701 is looking good for me so far.

1700 @ 3.8 Ghz
4x8Gb Samsung B Die (*F4-4266C19-8GTZKW*) @ 3333mhz (14-14-14-28-42, tRFC 267, CR1, Geardown DISABLED, Powerdown DISABLED)

CPUv 1.35 (LLC Auto, so is everything else)
RAMv/BOOTv 1.45
SOCv 1.175

Survived 30min of RealBench 32GB stress test & 20m of AIDA64 system memory stress.

I couldn't achieve this with CR1 and Geardown DISABLED before. Not with 4 sticks, so this is new.









Will further test stability later, I have work to do now.


----------



## Pilotasso

@Ex0cet

Have you used any of the Stilts presets or your own manual settings?

I have 2 kits of F4-4266C19D-16GTZR

So your must be identical to mine (sans RGB)

EDIT: from the specs page for your part number your kits are 2X4Gb each and not 2X8Gb (like mine), is that right?


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> I'll post my final results in next few days.
> So far RMA chip does 3.9 at 1.35V LLC1 or auto (don't remember right now). Can't say if it can do same on lower voltage or if it can do 4.0 or more. I just wanted to play during the weekend after waiting 1.5 week for return
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old one could not do 3.8 at 1.38 LL3.
> 
> Memory OC - needs to test thoroughly what it can do. [email protected] on 4 sticks no problem. Sometimes even boot at 3600 what was mission impossible on old one. Most likely I'll stick to [email protected] as it is sweet spot.


Okay









My chip needs quite a lot adjustment to get my RAM stable at 3200 every resistance setting needs to be tuned just right and almost all vddp vddsoc dram voltages, they need to just be perfect to be 100% stable and overclocking my ram to 3333mhz is no brainer, it's damn nearly impossible to make it stable with this chip.

Keep me posted how it differs from your old chip







I'm here waiting response from AMD


----------



## Ex0cet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> @Ex0cet
> 
> Have you used any of the Stilts presets or your own manual settings?
> 
> I have 2 kits of F4-4266C19D-16GTZR
> 
> So your must be identical to mine (sans RGB)
> 
> EDIT: from the specs page for your part number your kits are 2X4Gb each and not 2X8Gb (like mine), is that right?


4 sticks of 8Gb, Samsung b die, single rank. (Mine are NOT RGB, I have the white ones)

Settings:


----------



## WarpenN1

Increasing procodt and maybe some other resistances ((test going on)) maybe has solved why at higher dram / vddsoc? voltages causes more instabilities.

68.8 ohm was too low of a resistance for 1.4v dram voltage.

68.6ohm dram voltage 1.35v = memtest errors at 200-240% coverage.
68.6ohm dram voltage 1.4v = memtest errors at 45% coverage.
80ohm dram voltage 1.4v = memtest currently running at 80% coverage.
80ohm dram voltage 1.35v = don't remember but I got quite fast memtest errors too

So setting higher procodt resistance compensates for higher voltage. Gonna try higher vsoc voltages and dram voltages in the morning with higher procodt resistances,

Maybe it would be the time to change RttNom = RZQ/3 RttWr = RZQ/3 and RttPark = RZQ/1 to something else too :/


----------



## Jackl2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> How many people are in this thread whom overclock result has gotten better when they RMA'd their CPU?
> 
> I sended RMA request to AMD, and while my chip is not great overclocker (can't even get stable 4GHZ overclock at 2113mhz memory even with 1.4-1.43V vcore applied and that overclock ripples down to 3.9GHZ (1.44vcore)or little under when memory is overclocked to 3200mhz.) So what is really changed in binning process after segmantation fault has been fixed? And are newer batch's more likely to hit higher clocks than pre-June batches or older?
> 
> What do you guys think?


Just curious, does the segfault happens with the CPU and memory completely at stock speeds?

I am trying to understand the root decision behind the RMA of the CPU in this case...


----------



## Mysticial

For those of you who use y-cruncher as a stress-test, here's a preview of the next version:



I've added two new tests and disabled the useless and redundant ones by default. You'll also be able to control exactly which logical cores are to be tested and which to leave idle.

A release candidate should be ready later in the week or over the weekend. Currently, I'm waiting for a whole bunch of automated tests to finish. Though at this point, I don't anticipate any new issues.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticial*
> 
> For those of you who use y-cruncher as a stress-test, here's a preview of the next version:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've added two new tests and disabled the useless and redundant ones by default. You'll also be able to control exactly which logical cores are to be tested and which to leave idle.
> 
> A release candidate should be ready later in the week or over the weekend. Currently, I'm waiting for a whole bunch of automated tests to finish. Though at this point, I don't anticipate any new issues.


Cheers, I greatly appreciate your work. For my use-case, if y-cruncher stress passes multiple loops, I won't encounter stability issues.


----------



## Ex0cet

I just opened this support ticket @STEAM and also @AIDAforums ,and I thought about also sharing the issue with you guys. Maybe I'm lucky enough and someone can help me figure this out.

*THE TICKET:*
Quote:


> I've noticed something rather strange, and I've been wondering what could be causing this for a time now.
> 
> *After opening the Steam client in my PC, I'm seeing an increase in memory latency reports. From both AIDA64 Cache & Memory Benchmark, and also, Intel memory latency checker.
> 
> *Difference can be 2/3/4ns.
> 
> i.e: Before opening Steam Client, 68ns. After opening Steam Client, 71ns.
> 
> *Funny thing is: This increase continues to exist even AFTER CLOSING the Steam Client. All it takes, is opening the Steam client only once. And once it is open, then it doesn't matter if I close the client or leave it be.
> 
> *The only thing that will solve this behavior is restarting the computer.
> 
> I've tried:
> 
> *Force closing the Steam Client and process from the task manager, and it doesn't work. Latency remains higher than normal.
> 
> *Restarting Windows Explorer process from the task manager and it doesn't work. Latency remains higher than normal.
> 
> *Signing out from my user and signing in with another user and it doesn't work. Latency remains higher than normal.
> 
> *Removing my CPU and RAM overclock and returning to default settings actually gives me worse results. Difference in latency can be up to 5/6ns.
> 
> *Changing BIOS settings, updating the BIOS, makes no difference whatsoever in this behavior.
> 
> *Even formatting Windows and using another drive, makes no difference whatsoever in this behavior.
> 
> Again: The only thing that will return memory latency reports to normal values (after opening the Steam Client) is restarting the computer. Nothing else I've tried will revert this behavior once the Steam Client has been opened.
> 
> My computer:
> 
> Asus Crosshair 6 Hero
> Ryzen 1700 @ 3,8Ghz
> 4x8Gb Samsung B die (Single Rank) @ 3333mhz CL14
> Asus GTX 1080 Ti Strix OC
> Samsung 960 Pro 512GB NVMe
> 
> Everything is rock solid stable. Nothing weird is going on. System is smooth. Temps are fine. Stress tests were passed. Everything is fine.
> 
> Another thing worth mentioning is that I can reproduce this all day long. And I also can reproduce this behavior with latency being higher than normal after opening steam, with another Ryzen PC.
> 
> So... Something is definitely going on here. My wild guess is that Steam is running some background process that I'm not aware of, even AFTER being closed.
> 
> Help would be very much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advanced.


Please excuse my English if you find any mistakes.

Cheers from Argentina!

*BEFORE OPENING STEAM*


*AFTER OPENING STEAM*


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Memory training in 1701 is _fast!_ especially when rebooting. It also seems to load windows faster on an 850 EVO 250GB. I like 1701. Feels like an improvement over past stuff. ASUS may still be on AGESA 1.0.0.6 for this board but they sure are getting the most out of it.

AGESA 1.0.0.7, where are you? AMD sure is taking their time on this update.

I've just tested AIDA64 on a fresh reboot without steam, and then started steam after testing and ran it again. No significant difference... but on the other hand I don't ever remember memory latency going below 69-70ns at these same settings on previous BIOSes. Hmm.... I like 1701 even more!



Just as I thought, my settings are stable on 1701. Passed 3hs of P95 28.10 blend using 14 out of 16GB of memory, will leave GSAT running overnight.


----------



## Ex0cet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr. Vodka*
> 
> Memory training in 1701 is _fast!_ It also seems to load windows faster on an 850 EVO 250GB. I like 1701. Feels like an improvement over past stuff. ASUS may still be on AGESA 1.0.0.6 for this board but they sure are getting the most out of it.
> 
> AGESA 1.0.0.7, where are you? AMD sure is taking their time on this update.
> 
> I've just tested AIDA64 on a fresh reboot without steam, and then started steam after testing and ran it again. No significant difference... but on the other hand I don't ever remember memory latency going below 69-70ns at these same settings on previous BIOSes. Hmm.... I like 1701 even more!
> 
> 
> 
> Just as I thought, my settings are stable on 1701. Passed 3hs of P95 28.10 blend using 14 out of 16GB of memory, will leave GSAT running overnight.


Thank you.

I guess this confirms that something is indeed wrong from my end, regarding this issue.

I will continue to investigate what could be causing this higher latency after opening steam in my PC.

Still waiting on the reply from Steam and AIDA64 support.


----------



## rossctr

Just a little something I've noticed so far, during stress testing I would normally suffer from the whole random freezing thing (everything on the screen would freeze for a few seconds then catch back up with it self).
So far so good, no freezes at all


----------



## hurricane28

I flashed 1701 BIOS and i noticed something strange.

Very high VID voltage in hardwareinfo64



But this is what i get in Pstate 0:


----------



## Mace ya face

Hi,

Having a real issue here. I've been getting poor L1 cache performance and poor DRAM latency since I got my new setup. After trying everything under the sun, I just tried loading optimized defaults and running with it, only to find the issue is still there.

Any ideas?

EDIT: Should say, using BIOS 1602.


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mace ya face*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Having a real issue here. I've been getting poor L1 cache performance and poor DRAM latency since I got my new setup. After trying everything under the sun, I just tried loading optimized defaults and running with it, only to find the issue is still there.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> EDIT: Should say, using BIOS 1602.


Well your RAM working ATM at 2133 MHz CL15. Haven't seen Benchmark numbers for 2133 MHz CL15 before, but wouldn't be surprised it causes that much latency. What were your numbers before?

EDIT: Also would suggest you updating AIDA64, not sure if your version already has the L2/L3 benchmarks fixed for Ryzen.


----------



## Mace ya face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReDXfiRe*
> 
> Well your RAM working ATM at 2133 MHz CL15. Haven't seen Benchmark numbers for 2133 MHz CL15 before, but wouldn't be surprised it causes that much latency. What were your numbers before?
> 
> EDIT: Also would suggest you updating AIDA64, not sure if your version already has the L2/L3 benchmarks fixed for Ryzen.


Previous was 3200MHz 14-15-15-15-36 which threw up ~82ns latency.

I also just tried updating AIDA64 and running again, no change.


----------



## Mavarius

Guys, i really need your help so please stay with me.
When i updated to 1403 i couldnt overclock by BLCK anymore, even when i went back to an older Version. It instantly crashed in stress tests when i set it to 101. So i overclocked just with the multiplier (39) and with 3333 Mhz Ram @cl17. This was pretty stable system for about 5 months.

Now i wanted to give 1701 a try, flashed it and not even 3,8Ghz works with ram on Auto. Ok, so i went to 1601... same Problem. So, back to 1403. a bit more stable but i am now at 3,85 and it keeps crashin after a while. And ram training wont work either. Was at 3333 @cl18 getting errors instantly.

Do you got any idea what is going on? Feels like every time a Flash my bios, i destroy a part of the working things -.-

I flash through the Bios with the file on the SSD,Flashes worked fine everytime.

Greetings


----------



## tivook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mavarius*
> 
> Guys, i really need your help so please stay with me.
> When i updated to 1403 i couldnt overclock by BLCK anymore, even when i went back to an older Version. It instantly crashed in stress tests when i set it to 101. So i overclocked just with the multiplier (39) and with 3333 Mhz Ram @cl17. This was pretty stable system for about 5 months.
> 
> Now i wanted to give 1701 a try, flashed it and not even 3,8Ghz works with ram on Auto. Ok, so i went to 1601... same Problem. So, back to 1403. a bit more stable but i am now at 3,85 and it keeps crashin after a while. And ram training wont work either. Was at 3333 @cl18 getting errors instantly.
> 
> Do you got any idea what is going on? Feels like every time a Flash my bios, i destroy a part of the working things -.-
> 
> I flash through the Bios with the file on the SSD,Flashes worked fine everytime.
> 
> Greetings


Did u reset cmos every time before flashing? Might be a rumor but not doing so might not be the best choice.


----------



## denstieg

Wel i flashed 1701 yesterday and where i was unable to get 4 sticks of samsung E die dual ranked working other than 1886 sort of stable, now i can run 4 sticks at 2400 stable out of the box. Just put them in turned it on and it booted without any mem test straight in to windows. Did a aida full test (mem cpu cash and fpu) for 1,5 hour no problemo. Now to see if it can go to 2933, thats supposed to be the limmit on E die's.

Oh the kits are 2x TridentZ F4-2800C15D-16GTZB


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReDXfiRe*
> 
> Well your RAM working ATM at 2133 MHz CL15. Haven't seen Benchmark numbers for 2133 MHz CL15 before, but wouldn't be surprised it causes that much latency. What were your numbers before?
> 
> EDIT: Also would suggest you updating AIDA64, not sure if your version already has the L2/L3 benchmarks fixed for Ryzen.
> 
> Previous was 3200MHz 14-15-15-15-36 which threw up ~82ns latency.


Your numbers are normal for those settings.
L1 / L2 will jump if you OC cores.
L3 will jump if you increase IF speed.
Mem latency will drop with lower timings.


----------



## Mace ya face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Your numbers are normal for those settings.
> L1 / L2 will jump if you OC cores.
> L3 will jump if you increase IF speed.
> Mem latency will drop with lower timings.


Ya, just figured that now. Far too used to the way Intel systems worked. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Pilotasso

stoopid question: where has BCLK gone? cant locate it on the extreme tweaker menu anymore (or I'm blind).


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mace ya face*
> 
> Previous was 3200MHz 14-15-15-15-36 which threw up ~82ns latency.
> 
> I also just tried updating AIDA64 and running again, no change.


Try setting up your memories again for 3200 MHz at those settings, because according to your capture, they did not train up to 3200 and were working @ 2133mhz cl15, which explains the numbers you got @ AIDA. If there's no luck on training them with new BIOS, reflash old bios where they were working @ 3200 CL14.


----------



## Mace ya face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReDXfiRe*
> 
> Try setting up your memories again for 3200 MHz at those settings, because according to your capture, they did not train up to 3200 and were working @ 2133mhz cl15, which explains the numbers you got @ AIDA. If there's no luck on training them with new BIOS, reflash old bios where they were working @ 3200 CL14.


It wasn't trained for 3200MHz CL14 because I loaded Optimized Defaults as I stated.


----------



## Mace ya face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> stoopid question: where has BCLK gone? cant locate it on the extreme tweaker menu anymore (or I'm blind).


Change Ai Overclock Tuner from Default to Manual to reveal the BCLK options.


----------



## hurricane28

I would ask some help from CH6 owners here.

Since day one i have problems with temp readings and sensor corruption when i use Aida64 or hardwareinfo64. This happens suddenly and frequently and its driving me nuts..
The result being is that i cannot only use my fans, but i can't even monitor my system without these sensors getting corrupt with the result of high latency in browsing, instability etc. etc.

I would like to know how many of CH6 owners have the same issue i am having in order to determine how many people are affected by it and perhaps i can troubleshoot in order to prevent this from happening.

Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I would ask some help from CH6 owners here.
> 
> Since day one i have problems with temp readings and sensor corruption when i use Aida64 or hardwareinfo64. This happens suddenly and frequently and its driving me nuts..
> The result being is that i cannot only use my fans, but i can't even monitor my system without these sensors getting corrupt with the result of high latency in browsing, instability etc. etc.
> 
> I would like to know how many of CH6 owners have the same issue i am having in order to determine how many people are affected by it and perhaps i can troubleshoot in order to prevent this from happening.
> 
> Thank you for your cooperation.


Which sensor, one with name of EC something that HWInfo warns about? I have that disabled due to warning since day 1. Haven't had any issues.


----------



## Mace ya face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I would ask some help from CH6 owners here.
> 
> Since day one i have problems with temp readings and sensor corruption when i use Aida64 or hardwareinfo64. This happens suddenly and frequently and its driving me nuts..
> The result being is that i cannot only use my fans, but i can't even monitor my system without these sensors getting corrupt with the result of high latency in browsing, instability etc. etc.
> 
> I would like to know how many of CH6 owners have the same issue i am having in order to determine how many people are affected by it and perhaps i can troubleshoot in order to prevent this from happening.
> 
> Thank you for your cooperation.


I've only had my gear since Friday, and used v1201, 1501, and 1602, and in every single BIOS version, the CPU Core VID readings randomly skyrocket to something insane like, 260V, then drop again.

I just installed v1701 today and I'm not having the VID reading spikes now, they just seem to be reporting higher than reality.


----------



## toxzl2

Ok guys, I think my MB has a problem besides cold boot issues... everytime I update or downgrade BIOS, it fails in doing it properly... sometimes I have to restart the PC to see the message BIOS is updating please DO NOT SHUTDOWN YOUR PC... sometimes it does not appear... I have to clear CMOS to be able to get into BIOS, stuck on code 20, 22 or 0d or reboots infinite times but I know it was updated because it shows the proper BIOS version... Also, if I don't turn on my monitor BEFORE power on my PC, it goes directly to Windows showing d6 code and white LED Vga on, it changes to 24 but the white LED stays on, I have to restart to fix this... Also, I am having this flashes and tearing/artifact before Windows on my monitor AFTER a BIOS update, I didn't have it before... apparently it has something to do with a bad BIOS image or handshaking GPU-Monitor at low resolutions UEFI... here is a video https://youtu.be/DVRt91tOXZ8 I replaced GPU-motherboard-memories-monitor... problem persist except new motherboard was working better (cold boot issues but the OC, training process was faster, it booted faster, it was more stable) than my original MB. Both were CH6, I returned the new one and kept my old MB. The only thing I have not changed or tried is CPU-PSU-NV950Pro, I have formatted my computer like 10 times, I don't know if the monitor that I tried had the same problem, both are Asus PG279Q... I can live with those flashes but not with boot issues causing problems including BIOS updates. Everything is stable on Windows Ryzen [email protected]@1.35v, GSkill TridentZ 3200 1.35v SOC auto, timmings same as XMP1 SPD info, Aida, Memtest super stable 0 errors. Should I update or downgrade BIOS till I see it was done correctly?


----------



## toxzl2

I cleared CMOS and unplugged DP cable and BIOS got stuck at 62 code plus white VGA led. Restarted, No image (with or without DP connected) but Q-Code 0d orange and green led on, hit F1 and it changed to A9, no image (with or without DP connected) same orange and green leds on. Alt ctrl delete to get out of BIOS, windows with 24 code and orange led on, DP still unplugged. Restart, windows same 24 code and orange led on. Restart again, code 24 no leds (good boot/post) DP still unplugged... restarted again, code 24 and orange led on again, DP still unplugged... see what I mean? And sorry for my english.


----------



## Wally West

anyone tried the new BIOS (1701)?

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> anyone tried the new BIOS (1701)?
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_BIOS/


You clearly have not taken a couple of minutes to read the past few pages.


----------



## Mace ya face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toxzl2*
> 
> I cleared CMOS and unplugged DP cable and BIOS got stuck at 62 code plus white VGA led. Restarted, No image (with or without DP connected) but Q-Code 0d orange and green led on, hit F1 and it changed to A9, no image (with or without DP connected) same orange and green leds on. Alt ctrl delete to get out of BIOS, windows with 24 code and orange led on, DP still unplugged. Restart, windows same 24 code and orange led on. Restart again, code 24 no leds (good boot/post) DP still unplugged... restarted again, code 24 and orange led on again, DP still unplugged... see what I mean? And sorry for my english.


Use BIOS Flashback to update the BIOS, Load Optimized Defaults, Save & Reset.


----------



## CDub07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> anyone tried the new BIOS (1701)?
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_BIOS/


Asus ROG Crosshair VI Hero Wifi AC Reporting In

BIOS REV 1701

CPU - AMD Ryzen 7 1700X @ 3.925GHz

I can finally say I am running 3200MHz DOCP Standard. No cold boot issues. I did a complete shutdown( did not unplug) and powered back on and it took off with out any flashing or rebooting. This may be the beginning of something beautiful.

I only ran my stress test for a 1hr and 30mins. Seems AIDA64 is good at finding issue fast so I believe Im good but I will run a few hours later.


----------



## scooter61686

so just tried 1701...wow. set ram to 3200 and 4.1Ghz on my 1800x and boom! boots perfectly!! used to have to settle for 4ghz and 3066 but running cinebench and some time on PUBG and its running flawless, no extraneous settings touched and everything is running PERFECT!!! YAYAYY


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDub07*
> 
> Asus ROG Crosshair VI Hero Wifi AC Reporting In
> 
> BIOS REV 1701
> 
> CPU - AMD Ryzen 7 1700X @ 3.925GHz
> 
> I can finally say I am running 3200MHz DOCP Standard. No cold boot issues. I did a complete shutdown( did not unplug) and powered back on and it took off with out any flashing or rebooting. This may be the beginning of something beautiful.
> 
> I only ran my stress test for a 1hr and 30mins. Seems AIDA64 is good at finding issue fast so I believe Im good but I will run a few hours later.


I have your ram, and I haven't been 3200mhz stable yet besides with literally the FIRST BIOS...I'm excited to try 1701.


----------



## CDub07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> I have your ram, and I haven't been 3200mhz stable yet besides with literally the FIRST BIOS...I'm excited to try 1701.


I tried and tried but I gave up and settled for 3066MHz. Nice I get what I paid for finally.


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDub07*
> 
> I tried and tried but I gave up and settled for 3066MHz. Nice I get what I paid for finally.


It's funny...I can almost envision you and me both doing the exact same adjustments of basically every setting known to man for our ram, and beating our heads against the wall.

If I had a time machine, I would go back in time and warned myself to save countless hours of tweaking. I've literally never hated overclocking more than with Ryzen, and the fix has been out of our hands all along. I knew this, but it didn't stop me from trying and growing more resentment towards this CPU/mobo.


----------



## Manshonyagger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toxzl2*
> 
> I cleared CMOS and unplugged DP cable and BIOS got stuck at *62 code* plus white VGA led.


Are you shure it's code 62 and not b2 "Legacy Option ROM Initialization"?


----------



## CDub07

Also code 24 is not a issue. I believe it is just the last process that loaded and it just stays in the LED panel. While its booting up the panel will show all kind of codes.


----------



## toxzl2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manshonyagger*
> 
> Are you shure it's code 62 and not b2 "Legacy Option ROM Initialization"?


You are right it is b2


----------



## epknyn

I'm having an issue setting up the offset voltage for my pstate overclock. I have a 1700 so default PState0 voltage is 1.18750v, +0.20000v should give me 1.38750v but it only gives me around 1.240v. I have my cpu core ratio on "auto" and i am only editing the FID of Pstate0.

I tested on bios 9920, 1602, and 1701 but all have the same behavior. I appreciate it if someone could help me out.


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter61686*
> 
> so just tried 1701...wow. set ram to 3200 and 4.1Ghz on my 1800x and boom! boots perfectly!! used to have to settle for 4ghz and 3066 but running cinebench and some time on PUBG and its running flawless, no extraneous settings touched and everything is running PERFECT!!! YAYAYY


What are your settings for 4100MHz?


----------



## mackanz

Some very stable settings for my system. Using the bios previous that came out yesterday.

Samsung B sticks in slot 2 and 4 using 60ohm Procodt. 1.45 dram volt. 1.12 actual SOC voltage. Set 1.21 in bios but droops.



These are the settings that yields me the best performance in games.


----------



## chakku

Nobody hit that magical 3200 (stable) on dual rank Hynix yet?


----------



## bbaydar

Man, 1701 does not like me. If I enable the XMP default profile I just get "0d" errors. I've had very little trouble running at 3200 off the profile up until 1501, and I had to use 9920 to get a mostly stable system.

I might just go back to 1403.


----------



## Nekronata

1701 runs a bit better then 1501 for me. I don't have to set these mV anymore to overcome the Memory hole. RAM still works flawless (several hours of Memtest (the bootable version)) with Slits Save Timings for 3200 with some minor Changes (14-13-13-13-30 1T Geardown Enabled) with 4x 16 GB Trident Z Rams (so yes a total of 64GB)


----------



## R71800XSS

@ALL

All you say 1701 runs ok, 1701 runs ok... *but almost nobody posting your complete settings.*

With so diferent memory stick, I think all we can help more writting on 1701 testing here with all settings by example like mine for 1403 (that I copied others here and it works ok) into down spoiler. I think it in order to advance more and so it would be easier to follow this "megapost" and and solve problems faster.


----------



## CDub07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> @ALL
> 
> All you say 1701 runs ok, 1701 runs ok... *but almost nobody posting your complete settings.*
> 
> With so diferent memory stick, I think all we can help more writting on 1701 testing here with all settings by example like mine for 1403 (that I copied others here and it works ok) into down spoiler. I think it in order to advance more and so it would be easier to follow this "megapost" and and solve problems faster.


Did you manually type that up or was it a program that pulled all that information?

Im such a idiot. That is your sig rig I'm talking about.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Loaded up 1701 today.

For giggles I changed nothing but DOCP Standard, The Stilts 3466 timings, 3466 ram frequency. I tried 3600, could make it into Windows but shortly after would bsod. 1T geardown disabled.
Running nice and stable with core clock of 3950 @ 1.45v (1.375 under load) using Zenstates.


----------



## MynRich

Loaded 1701. Trying it with 4x8GB single rank B-Die kits. Currently running HCI MemTest to comb through my kits. Starting slow with only 3200 after 2800Mhz cleared with 3200 MHz safe timings . Will update with my results.


----------



## voreo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> Nobody hit that magical 3200 (stable) on dual rank Hynix yet?


As far as i know im stable, but using the timings that are on the sticker/profile for my LPX 3200 kit... no idea what hynix rank they are but 16-19-19-19-36-55-1T(GD enabled) and 1.35v at least gives me 3200... on rev 1403 bios

I dont mess with subtimings, to tedious xD


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voreo*
> 
> As far as i know im stable, but using the timings that are on the sticker/profile for my LPX 3200 kit... no idea what hynix rank they are but 16-19-19-19-36-55-1T(GD enabled) and 1.35v at least gives me 3200... on rev 1403 bios
> 
> I dont mess with subtimings, to tedious xD


16GB kit I'm guessing?


----------



## voreo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> 16GB kit I'm guessing?


Yeah, thats the one, the black heatsink variant of the lpx


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voreo*
> 
> Yeah, thats the one, the black heatsink variant of the lpx


Then it will be single rank.


----------



## voreo

Well that will certainly be handy to know whenever i do decide to mess more with timings.







lol


----------



## MynRich

Has anyone had any luck on 1701? Especially those with 4x8GB setups?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MynRich*
> 
> Has anyone had any luck on 1701? Especially those with 4x8GB setups?


Running 3333mhz Stilt's fast settings @ 1.375v. SOC at 1.05v. 4x8 32gb working perfectly.


----------



## tivook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I would ask some help from CH6 owners here.
> 
> Since day one i have problems with temp readings and sensor corruption when i use Aida64 or hardwareinfo64. This happens suddenly and frequently and its driving me nuts..
> The result being is that i cannot only use my fans, but i can't even monitor my system without these sensors getting corrupt with the result of high latency in browsing, instability etc. etc.
> 
> I would like to know how many of CH6 owners have the same issue i am having in order to determine how many people are affected by it and perhaps i can troubleshoot in order to prevent this from happening.
> 
> Thank you for your cooperation.


Glad to hear that I'm not the only one.

Usually my idle CPU temp reading is around 17C / 62F which is ridiculous since I'm using a simple Corsair H60 AIO watercooler.
If I benchmark my CPU that temp reading bumps straight up to around 40C / 104F and stays there. Might deviate a degree up or down but nothing more.

My room isn't even 17C so the idle temp is pure BS. I hardly believe my CPU can maintain a 3,9 ghz OC and not go above 40C during a stress test.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tivook*
> 
> Glad to hear that I'm not the only one.
> 
> Usually my idle CPU temp reading is around 17C / 62F which is ridiculous since I'm using a simple Corsair H60 AIO watercooler.
> If I benchmark my CPU that temp reading bumps straight up to around 40C / 104F and stays there. Might deviate a degree up or down but nothing more.
> 
> My room isn't even 17C so the idle temp is pure BS. I hardly believe my CPU can maintain a 3,9 ghz OC and not go above 40C during a stress test.


You clearly don't have the same issue like me.

What you are seeing is (normal) my idle temps are around 20 c at the moment while my ambient is 17.8 c. In my case it seems plausible because i have 360 mm radiator and its really cold.

But yeah, this sensor is not very accurate and voltages and temps are rather off. There are more chips that report temps and voltages so its not only the ITE8665E sensor i believe that is causing issues.

This is what Elmor said about it:

"there are two chips with this function, since the available pins of only one is not enough to control and monitor all. First, the SIO (IT8655E), which has something inside called the EC (Environment Controller) that's providing the hardware monitoring. Secondly we have a microcontroller on the board with is commonly referred to as the EC (Embedded Controller) that's performing similar functions.

The microcontroller (EC) is constantly reading the CPU Temperature from the SIO, and when a monitoring software (HWInfo64/AIDA64/RWEverything) is reading from the SIO at the same time, this issue can occur. You can prevent this by not using any monitoring services in the OS (Ryzen Master for example is OK since it's reading directly from the CPU), and make sure all services related to this are removed or killed. From my experience, HWInfo64 should work reliably, but it's possible it can still cause problems"

No wonder people are getting errors, Its a mess... No program can reliably get information with this kind of setup.. I mean, who designs these boards man..

I hope Asus is going to fix this ASAP as this issue is known to them and came to light over time. I can only highly suggest people with the same issues to report this to Asus in order to get a more complete picture of the issues.


----------



## scooter61686

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> What are your settings for 4100MHz?


just set the core multi to 41 and did nothing else backed it back down after running a couple cinebench's cause i diont want to tear life outta my chip but it seemed to be running fine no problems


----------



## MynRich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Running 3333mhz Stilt's fast settings @ 1.375v. SOC at 1.05v. 4x8 32gb working perfectly.


ProcODT - 53.3, right?


----------



## Frikencio

Bumping SOC Voltage to 1.2V gave me 3466Mhz stable ram. (1.0V won't boot)

1.15V needed for 3333Mhz.

1.10V needed for 3200Mhz.

My 1700 is a golden trash.


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Bumping SOC Voltage to 1.2V gave me 3466Mhz stable ram. (1.0V won't boot)
> 
> 1.15V needed for 3333Mhz.
> 
> 1.10V needed for 3200Mhz.
> 
> My 1700 is a golden trash.










Lucky you









I can't just raise any particular voltages without altering the whole chain of resistances to make it stable at (any) voltage







lol

Only voltage that doesn't need resistances to be changed is vcore :d

EDIT: increasing those resistances did the trick when raising DRAM voltage







ClkDrvStren = AddrCmdDrvStren

Got 1220% coverage and counting instead of 50-250% coverage in memtest


----------



## MynRich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Running 3333mhz Stilt's fast settings @ 1.375v. SOC at 1.05v. 4x8 32gb working perfectly.


Single rank b-die 4x8GB? Mind sharing settings ?


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't just raise any particular voltages without altering the whole chain of resistances to make it stable at (any) voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Only voltage that doesn't need resistances to be changed is vcore :d
> 
> EDIT: increasing those resistances did the trick when raising DRAM voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClkDrvStren = AddrCmdDrvStren
> 
> Got 1220% coverage and counting instead of 50-250% coverage in memtest


Yes, 53.3 ohms and 60 ohms didn't work anymore (not even POSTing) >3200Mhz and >1.4V


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Yes, 53.3 ohms and 60 ohms didn't work anymore (not even POSTing) >3200Mhz and >1.4V


My settings are as follows

3200mhz with tight timings (trying tighter after 1500% Coverage has passed







)
Dram voltage 1.4v
Soc voltage 0.95v (vddp 0.94v)
Procodt = 68.6ohm
RTTNom = RZQ/3
RTTWR = RZQ/3
RTTPark = RZQ/1

ClkDrvbStren = 40.0 Ohm (works when increasing resistance for higher DRAM voltage)
AddrCmdDrvStren = 40.0 Ohm (same as ClkDrvbStren)
CsOdtDrvStren = 40.0 Ohm
CkeDrvStren = 60.0 Ohm

I wonder what resistance works for higher SOC voltage :/


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> My settings are as follows
> 
> 3200mhz with tight timings (trying tighter after 1500% Coverage has passed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Dram voltage 1.4v
> Soc voltage 0.95v (vddp 0.94v)
> Procodt = 68.6ohm
> RTTNom = RZQ/3
> RTTWR = RZQ/3
> RTTPark = RZQ/1
> 
> ClkDrvbStren = 40.0 Ohm (works when increasing resistance for higher DRAM voltage)
> AddrCmdDrvStren = 40.0 Ohm (same as ClkDrvbStren)
> CsOdtDrvStren = 40.0 Ohm
> CkeDrvStren = 60.0 Ohm
> 
> I wonder what resistance works for higher SOC voltage :/


I am trying tight 3333Mhz *2T*

- Vram: 1.4v
- VSOC: 1.0v (LLC3, will disable if this is stable)
- ProcODT: Auto



So far so good. 3466 looks like a wall to my poor 1700.


----------



## MrXL

*@ Elmor:* Understandably you are busy with all these new platforms. Though, could you please shed some light on the changes in bios 1701 ?

E.g. does this include:
* the (coldboot) fixes in 9920 which afaik sofar didn't make it into official bios?
* fix for Vcore value issue when booting with Offset Mode and switching to Manual Mode

Or is this is all still on backburner till Agesa 1007 appears?

As the timing on Agesa 1007 is really uncertain for the public, it might be months away, it would be good to know that an official bios is in place or at least close to release which sweeps up all improvements sofar.


----------



## Frikencio

Looks good to me but I am hitting a wall @ 3466Mhz. Any advice on what can I do to get a 3466Mhz stable if I am already stable at 3333Mhz with these settings?

- Vram: 1.4v
- VSOC: 1.0v
- ProcODT: Auto (53.3/60/68/80 = no POST)


----------



## CRJ84

Is it a problem to run with low vcore and high LLC, instead of high vcore and low LLC?

I have my 1700 running at 4ghz @ 1.375 vcore with LLC level 2 on a Asus ch6.
But i just tried 1.35 vcore with LLC3 which gives around the same load vcore.

But my spikes it a lot lower and when doing normal stuff the vcore is also lower at around 1.352-1.356.

So what if i was running with LLC 5 and even lower vcore? Is that safe?


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRJ84*
> 
> Is it a problem to run with low vcore and high LLC, instead of high vcore and low LLC?
> 
> I have my 1700 running at 4ghz @ 1.375 vcore with LLC level 2 on a Asus ch6.
> But i just tried 1.35 vcore with LLC3 which gives around the same load vcore.
> 
> But my spikes it a lot lower and when doing normal stuff the vcore is also lower at around 1.352-1.356.
> 
> So what if i was running with LLC 5 and even lower vcore? Is that safe?


That very high level of LLC is only when you really need it. You need to find a balance.

The LLC that gives you the same load voltage as idle is the ideal one for me.

But you will find lots of LLC retractors that prefer to set LLC on Auto and have a voltage set of 1.45V and vdroops to 1.38V.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Looks good to me but I am hitting a wall @ 3466Mhz. Any advice on what can I do to get a 3466Mhz stable if I am already stable at 3333Mhz with these settings?
> 
> - Vram: 1.4v
> - VSOC: 1.0v
> - ProcODT: Auto (53.3/60/68/80 = no POST)


Try these settings:



Also bump the Soc voltage to 1.1 as it can help with higher ram oc's.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRJ84*
> 
> Is it a problem to run with low vcore and high LLC, instead of high vcore and low LLC?
> 
> I have my 1700 running at 4ghz @ 1.375 vcore with LLC level 2 on a Asus ch6.
> But i just tried 1.35 vcore with LLC3 which gives around the same load vcore.
> 
> But my spikes it a lot lower and when doing normal stuff the vcore is also lower at around 1.352-1.356.
> 
> So what if i was running with LLC 5 and even lower vcore? Is that safe?


Not necessary to run high or extreme LLC on these boards. Higher than level 3 is not advised for long periods of time, the board can handle it but you shorten the lifespan of the vrm's due to high voltage spikes which can also create instability. If you need high or extreme LLC your Vcore is not set correctly in the first place.


----------



## Pilotasso

3466 low latency >3600 higher latency

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6yp7Pi39Z8&t=


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Try these settings:
> 
> 
> 
> Also bump the Soc voltage to 1.1 as it can help with higher ram oc's.


I will try those but, isn't TFAW too high? I found lowering TFAW to improve performance A LOT in 3dMark (physics)

Still, gives error at 3466mhz


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I will try those but, isn't TFAW too high? I found lowering TFAW to improve performance A LOT in 3dMark (physics)
> 
> Still, gives error at 3466mhz


Perhaps you can get higher scores but you suffer from stability so imo its not wise to do. That being said, my physics score is fine.

Maybe your kit or IMC can't handle 3466 MHz. You are also using the program wrong dude.

I explained to you before that you need to run the program like this:



you need to open as many windows as you have cores and dived the amount of ram to test over these programs like in the screenshot.

More here: http://hcidesign.com/memtest/manual.html


----------



## ibeat117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> 3466 low latency >3600 higher latency
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6yp7Pi39Z8&t=


I think he forgot to set tRDRD SC to 1 after the Auto settings or is this being fixed already? My 3600 C16 gave me better Performance then 3466C14 but that was on 0082.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Perhaps you can get higher scores but you suffer from stability so imo its not wise to do. That being said, my physics score is fine.
> 
> Maybe your kit or IMC can't handle 3466 MHz. You are also using the program wrong dude.
> 
> I explained to you before that you need to run the program like this:
> 
> 
> 
> you need to open as many windows as you have cores and dived the amount of ram to test over these programs like in the screenshot.
> 
> More here: http://hcidesign.com/memtest/manual.html


Just for my study, can you tell me your "Time Spy" CPU score with those settings please?


----------



## hurricane28

Sure, here are all my Time Spy scores, knock yourself out:

https://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/2449424/spy/2072109/spy/2062226/spy/491226


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Sure, here are all my Time Spy scores, knock yourself out:
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/2449424/spy/2072109/spy/2062226/spy/491226


Oh okay it is not an 8 core sorry. I will try myself TFAW16 vs TFAW36

Added your benchmark, I will add in some minutes the TFAW32 one.

https://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/2449424/spy/2485621


----------



## Ryoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tivook*
> 
> Glad to hear that I'm not the only one.
> 
> Usually my idle CPU temp reading is around 17C / 62F which is ridiculous since I'm using a simple Corsair H60 AIO watercooler.
> If I benchmark my CPU that temp reading bumps straight up to around 40C / 104F and stays there. Might deviate a degree up or down but nothing more.
> 
> My room isn't even 17C so the idle temp is pure BS. I hardly believe my CPU can maintain a 3,9 ghz OC and not go above 40C during a stress test.


it is due to SenseMi Skew, try to disable it in bios.

or flash to 9920 which disable SenseMi Skew by default.


----------



## Esenel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Oh okay it is not an 8 core sorry. I will try myself TFAW16 vs TFAW36
> 
> Added your benchmark, I will add in some minutes the TFAW32 one.
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/2449424/spy/2485621


@Frekencio:
You should be able to do more with your 1700.

Here:
https://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/2485711/spy/2449424/spy/2485621#


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esenel*
> 
> @Frekencio:
> You should be able to do more with your 1700.
> 
> Here:
> https://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/2485711/spy/2449424/spy/2485621#


Well, your CPU is an X model and is overclocked to 300Mhz more than mine. Lower your clocks to 3.7Ghz and try the test again to see which one is better so only RAM makes the difference.

I can do 3800Mhz but I need a lot of vcore and I can't do 3900.

TFAW36 added. A little bit lower CPU score (ignore graphics, GPU boosted a little bit more this time)

https://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/2485711/spy/2449424/spy/2485621/spy/2485755#


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MynRich*
> 
> ProcODT - 53.3, right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MynRich*
> 
> Single rank b-die 4x8GB? Mind sharing settings ?


Yes 53.3 single rank b-die. What settings do you need? I am running Stilt's 3333 fast with geardown enabled.

SOC @ 1.05v
DDR @ 1.375v
DDR Boot @ 1.37v


----------



## MynRich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Yes 53.3 single rank b-die. What settings do you need? I am running Stilt's 3333 fast with geardown enabled.
> 
> SOC @ 1.05v
> DDR @ 1.375v
> DDR Boot @ 1.37v


See I've been trying for 3200 without GDME.. is that an attainable goal for 4x8GB Single rank B-Die? Or is GDME virtually a requirement?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MynRich*
> 
> See I've been trying for 3200 without GDME.. is that an attainable goal for 4x8GB Single rank B-Die? Or is GDME virtually a requirement?


I personally could not do 4x8GB without geardown. Or at least not at voltages that I was comfortable in.


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Well, your CPU is an X model and is overclocked to 300Mhz more than mine. Lower your clocks to 3.7Ghz and try the test again to see which one is better so only RAM makes the difference.
> 
> I can do 3800Mhz but I need a lot of vcore and I can't do 3900.
> 
> TFAW36 added. A little bit lower CPU score (ignore graphics, GPU boosted a little bit more this time)
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/2485711/spy/2449424/spy/2485621/spy/2485755#


~9200 points @3700 MHz and ~10 000 points @4100 MHz. Yes everyone can do better job for OC'ing memory. End of offtopic of me.


----------



## MynRich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I personally could not do 4x8GB without geardown. Or at least not at voltages that I was comfortable in.


Currently booted up your settings and will try that in HCI MemTest! Thanks!


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> ~9200 points @3700 MHz and ~10 000 points @4100 MHz. Yes everyone can do better job for OC'ing memory. End of offtopic of me.


loled.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

How is testing doing for 1701 bios update? about to update myself and see how it goes.


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> loled.


We are argumenting who has fastest CPU because Intel can't match Ryzen speed. atm


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> We are argumenting who has fastest CPU because Intel can't match Ryzen speed. atm


I am argumenting who has the worst 1700 and seems that is me haha


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I am argumenting who has the worst 1700 and seems that is me haha


im at 3.925ghz @1.47 volt. nuff said Kappa


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> im at 3.925ghz @1.47 volt. nuff said Kappa


I can't even get 3.85Ghz to work on 1.47


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I can't even get 3.85Ghz to work on 1.47


Even with RAM at stock 2133mhz?


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> im at 3.925ghz @1.47 volt. nuff said Kappa


I'm @ 3.95 with 1.3825?


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Even with RAM at stock 2133mhz?


I "could" try, but what is the purpose of that? 2133 will make things worse even at 4ghz


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I "could" try, but what is the purpose of that? 2133 will make things worse even at 4ghz


Yeah I know, but even 1.43v is not enough for the 3.85GHZ with 3200mhz RAM to be prime95 stable with my chip









But still my temps are under 75c at all times









Can't say same thing about power usage, 170-180watts under prime95D


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> I'm @ 3.95 with 1.3825?


you sir have won. i gotta bring my volts down abit and see if i can boot. have not tried in awhile.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Yeah I know, but even 1.43v is not enough for the 3.85GHZ with 3200mhz RAM to be prime95 stable with my chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But still my temps are under 75c at all times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say same thing about power usage, 170-180watts under prime95D


Well that is right, I can 1.275V this 3.7Ghz but once I go to 3.8Ghz it needs like 1.375V


----------



## CRJ84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Not necessary to run high or extreme LLC on these boards. Higher than level 3 is not advised for long periods of time, the board can handle it but you shorten the lifespan of the vrm's due to high voltage spikes which can also create instability. If you need high or extreme LLC your Vcore is not set correctly in the first place.


Yeah what i mean is that with running lower vcore now but higher LLC still gives me lower vcore spikes, max i have seen now is 1.356 where as before it could go as high as 1.391.
So with lower vcore but higher LLC it seems safer.
Load vcore is around 1.32 which it also was before.


----------



## toxzl2

Thank you guys for the answer, but still I have the orange led DRAM on even without overclock, sometimes it is on, sometimes it doesn't, it boots fine and works in windows but it remains on... Like I said before, it happens sometimes, I would say 1 of 3 attemps, no overclock, everything default... my memory is GSKIL TridentZ 2x8 3200 CL14 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XFH6R73/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I have my pump corsair h110i connected to AIO/PUMP and 1 fan connected to CPU FAN and the other one on CPU OPT, I don't know if it can cause problems booting.

Thanks!


----------



## virpz

Anybody able to do 3600MHz, Dual Channel, SR, Sammy B-dies @ bios 1701?
I can't even get 3466 stable with this bios .


----------



## Mikey122687

Which software do you guys trust more in terms of vcore? CPUz or HWInfo64?

The reason I'm asking is because CPUz shows 1.374v core while stress testing and HWInfo64 shows 1.324v. BIOS is set at 1.4175v so there is a huge vcore drop but I don't know which one is more accurate.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey122687*
> 
> Which software do you guys trust more in terms of vcore? CPUz or HWInfo64?
> 
> The reason I'm asking is because CPUz shows 1.374v core while stress testing and HWInfo64 shows 1.324v. BIOS is set at 1.4175v so there is a huge vcore drop but I don't know which one is more accurate.


Voltage as temp reading are next to useless on these platforms due to inferior chip design.

Your best bet is to monitor CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) in hardwareinfo64. But even that is not very accurate. You can measure voltage on the readout pins on the motherboard itself but even that is not the actual voltage because its measuring between vrm and CPU.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey122687*
> 
> Which software do you guys trust more in terms of vcore? CPUz or HWInfo64?
> 
> The reason I'm asking is because CPUz shows 1.374v core while stress testing and HWInfo64 shows 1.324v. BIOS is set at 1.4175v so there is a huge vcore drop but I don't know which one is more accurate.


There are 2 sensors that measure that.

Use HWINFO64 the one under Ryzen CPU, the RED one.


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> you sir have won. i gotta bring my volts down abit and see if i can boot. have not tried in awhile.


That's what I have in bios with 1701. It would not do that with prior Bios's.

Under load it is 1.381 Core VID, 1.352 Vcore, and 1.381 SVI2 TFN via HWinfo. Temps around 51F with H2O under load.

I haven't tried 4 Ghz yet.


----------



## hurricane28

New chipset drivers from AMD:

http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> That's what I have in bios with 1701. It would not do that with prior Bios's.
> 
> Under load it is 1.381 Core VID, 1.352 Vcore, and 1.381 SVI2 TFN via HWinfo. Temps around 51F with H2O under load.
> 
> I haven't tried 4 Ghz yet.


Everytime i aim for anything over 3.950 i crash even with like 1.5v still cant boot it. but 3.925 is fine. its very odd.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> New chipset drivers from AMD:
> 
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064


Thanks.


----------



## hurricane28

Make sure to do an custom install or express how they call it, because only PCI and system bus is updated.


----------



## east river

With 1701 and a 1700X at 3.8GHz 1.3625V, my idle CPU temps are very high. Around the 40-50C degrees mark. Is this normal?
I also had this issue with 1501, so I went back to 1403 where my readings were 'normal' with the same overclock (25-30C).

When I was on 1501, I did a stress test for about 2 hours, IIRC correctly the temps were stable at ~60-65C. I didn't encounter any issues
But then I played some BF1, about 15-20min in my system shutdown with a CPU overheating warning.

So I'm afraid I'll encounter the same issues with 1701. Are my temps accurate? Is the 40-70C degree range safe with this BIOS?

I read a couple of pages back to see if anyone had the same issues on me before posting this, didn't see any posts similar to my issue.


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> New chipset drivers from AMD:
> 
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064


I have that already....


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AiiGee*
> 
> With 1701 and a 1700X at 3.8GHz 1.3625V, my idle CPU temps are very high. Around the 40-50C degrees mark. Is this normal?
> I also had this issue with 1501, so I went back to 1403 where my readings were 'normal' with the same overclock (25-30C).
> 
> When I was on 1501, I did a stress test for about 2 hours, IIRC correctly the temps were stable at ~60-65C. I didn't encounter any issues
> But then I played some BF1, about 15-20min in my system shutdown with a CPU overheating warning.
> 
> So I'm afraid I'll encounter the same issues with 1701. Are my temps accurate? Is the 40-70C degree range safe with this BIOS?
> 
> I read a couple of pages back to see if anyone had the same issues on me before posting this, didn't see any posts similar to my issue.


im seeing a differents in temps in 1701 as well but never that big, maybe 5c higher under load and idle. are you water or air cooling it?

also this might be me going crazy but since i updated the chipset my screen seems darker....


----------



## east river

I'm air cooling it. No matter how aggressive my curve is, or whether or not my CPU is at stock speeds, my temps are high. And from what I can tell, they're always in the same range (40-50C idle, 60-65C stress testing)

Also with 1701, all my overclocks were constantly and almost instantly giving errors, they're not even aggressive overclocks. So I just went back to 1403 again, stress testing is fine, no aggressive fan curve, temps are in the 40-50C range stress testing.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AiiGee*
> 
> I'm air cooling it. No matter how aggressive my curve is, or whether or not my CPU is at stock speeds, my temps are high. And from what I can tell, they're always in the same range (40-50C idle, 60-65C stress testing)
> 
> Also with 1701, all my overclocks were constantly and almost instantly giving errors, they're not even aggressive overclocks. So I just went back to 1403 again, stress testing is fine, no aggressive fan curve, temps are in the 40-50C range stress testing.


40-50C is definitely wrong when aircooled and you're stressing testing. I believe it was 1501 that Asus changed the temp skew offset by default in order to show more accurate temperature readings. 60-65C (actually should even go higher) is more accurate in terms of stress testing.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AiiGee*
> 
> I'm air cooling it. No matter how aggressive my curve is, or whether or not my CPU is at stock speeds, my temps are high. And from what I can tell, they're always in the same range (40-50C idle, 60-65C stress testing)
> 
> Also with 1701, all my overclocks were constantly and almost instantly giving errors, they're not even aggressive overclocks. So I just went back to 1403 again, stress testing is fine, no aggressive fan curve, temps are in the 40-50C range stress testing.


idle i was sitting at like 30c or so, underload it was 40c ish with random spikes up to 45. now i sit at like 40 and it spikes to 50. liquid cooled. you should reapply thermal paste and see if it helps at all.


----------



## east river

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> 40-50C is definitely wrong when aircooled and you're stressing testing. I believe it was 1501 that Asus changed the temp skew offset by default in order to show more accurate temperature readings. 60-65C (actually should even go higher) is more accurate in terms of stress testing.


Yes, 40-50C does seem a bit too cool for an air cooler.
But that still doesn't explain my high idle temps? Also with 1701, any decent overclock seems to be give instant errors from prime95. I don't have that issue with 1403. Plus with 1501, my system shut itself down because of overheating when playing BF1, which was odd because it didn't shut itself down (or give errors) when stress testing with 1501. I didn't want to push my system too much with 1701 once I saw the errors in prime95

So I really the high temps temps aren't an issue in itself for me, my issue is, is the 40-70C degree range be safe? Even though 40-45C still seems to be high for an idle system. But 1701 definitely isn't a great BIOS for me, even ignoring the temps, my OCs are giving me instant errors (3.8GHz at 1.375V gave an error instantly)


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AiiGee*
> 
> Yes, 40-50C does seem a bit too cool for an air cooler.
> But that still doesn't explain my high idle temps? Also with 1701, any decent overclock seems to be give instant errors from prime95. I don't have that issue with 1403. Plus with 1501, my system shut itself down because of overheating when playing BF1, which was odd because it didn't shut itself down (or give errors) when stress testing with 1501. I didn't want to push my system too much with 1701 once I saw the errors in prime95
> 
> So I really the high temps temps aren't an issue in itself for me, my issue is, is the 40-70C degree range be safe? Even though 40-45C still seems to be high for an idle system. But 1701 definitely isn't a great BIOS for me, even ignoring the temps, my OCs are giving me instant errors (3.8GHz at 1.375V gave an error instantly)


While 40-45 idle does seem high, even going up to 75C during full load is not too bad. The maximum tolerance is actually much much higher. I'm using a Noctua NH-15 (one of the best air coolers) with idle around 30-35 and full load (overclocked) stress testing pushing up to 70C.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> I have that already....


You don't.

There have been three packages named "17.30" so far, but each one has a different date. This one (October 2) updates the GPIO, PCI and some other driver vs the last one.

But yeah, AMD should name these something different than 17.30 as not to confuse people.


----------



## ShiftyJ

Still getting q-code 55 on cold boot with new bios, even on default settings. Can somebody please help?


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShiftyJ*
> 
> Still getting q-code 55 on cold boot with new bios, even on default settings. Can somebody please help?


They borked 1.8v pll auto voltage mode on 1701, any sort of cpu/dram overclocking (especially if your uping the blk) requires excess down the 1.8v pll otherwise it will throw a 55 q-code which you can occasional get past if you hit the reset button enough. If your not pushing the blk clock set it to 1.85+ until your stable, if you are BLK overclocking your better off setting it to 2.1 right off the bat as anything less is rather unstable

on an unrelated note, after discovering that aida spits out garbage for the most part if you start messing with p-states and that task manager thinks your running 750mhz less than you actually are when you are pstate overclocking; I installed hwinfo and found out that my motherboard in general stopped reporting actual vcore and can actually run my "middle of the road" voltages so that I can stop running my 1800x on 1.46 volts and instead do a cool 1.45


----------



## Spartoi

Is there a new or modified version of Ryzen Timing Checker? Recently, I guess after updating Windows, RTC shows up as a virus threat and is removed from my PC with Windows Defender. I recalled reading that a newer version of RTC fixed this but it's still happening to me.


----------



## diaaablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartoi*
> 
> Is there a new or modified version of Ryzen Timing Checker? Recently, I guess after updating Windows, RTC shows up as a virus threat and is removed from my PC with Windows Defender. I recalled reading that a newer version of RTC fixed this but it's still happening to me.


Just add it to AV exclusions list. This is unofficial tool with low-level hardware access, so it could never be approved in antivirus-database.


----------



## ozzyo99

At this point is anybody questioning if we'll ever see a properly matured board? It appears to me as though ASUS are guessing, possibly because AMD are so immature still.

Now the 8700K is upon us, I have to admit I am starting to wonder whether or not to jump back to Intel so as I can get somewhere nearer to the 4266mhz my RAM is capable of.


----------



## Pilotasso

8700K is going to be a paper launch with limited availability this Q4. Availability will be mostly on Q1. Just in time for Zen+
















http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/limited-availability-coffee-lake-at-launch-and-in-q4.html


----------



## wisepds

Is safe increase 1.8v to 1,85 1,9 or even 2.1? This fix cold boot on 1701?


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Is safe increase 1.8v to 1,85 1,9 or even 2.1? This fix cold boot on 1701?


At least I have had no problems when I was running pll 1.8 at 1.95v but I'm running it at default settings now because my chip really didn't really need it


----------



## wisepds

I have cold boot issues, F9 error y BOOM Shutdown... reboot and all works perfectly, 100% stable. Only bios 9920 works 100% fine without cold boot problem.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Is safe increase 1.8v to 1,85 1,9 or even 2.1? This fix cold boot on 1701?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> At least I have had no problems when I was running pll 1.8 at 1.95v but I'm running it at default settings now because my chip really didn't really need it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> I have cold boot issues, F9 error y BOOM Shutdown... reboot and all works perfectly, 100% stable. Only bios 9920 works 100% fine without cold boot problem.


When you set any sort of low latency dram timings with higher speeds your going to get the three boot f9 loops as the system retrains the memory timings. That has not change.

Past that uping the 1.8v pll is only IF your blk overclocking or running high enough CPU freq and dram speed/timings that you need more than 1.8v pll down the 1.8v pll to get past the 55 error q code or are otherwise unstable running settings from previous bios versions. (There are many a pll like it but this one specifically is called the 1.8v pll.) If your hitting a qcode 55 and cold boot your ganna get stuck in a longer f9 loop until it sits at 55 qcode again, granted with my settings I could get past it if I didn't set the 1.8v pll higher by hitting the reset button enough times.

Generally speaking, the max safe voltage I've heard about for the 1.8v pll is 2.1v and is basically a requirement if your running a blk overclock with high CPU and memory speeds


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> When you set any sort of low latency dram timings with higher speeds your going to get the three boot f9 loops as the system retrains the memory timings. That has not change.
> 
> Past that uping the 1.8v pll is only IF your blk overclocking or running high enough CPU freq and dram speed/timings that you need more than 1.8v pll down the 1.8v pll to get past the 55 error q code or are otherwise unstable running settings from previous bios versions. (There are many a pll like it but this one specifically is called the 1.8v pll.)
> 
> Generally speaking, the max safe voltage I've heard about for the 1.8v pll is 2.1v and is basically a requirement if your running a blk overclock with high CPU and memory speeds


I never get the F9 loops only soft E3 (sometimes) when using CL14 with 3333 speed.
F9 loops only happens when I change memory settings.

My BIOS is 9920 (the only BIOS with the cold boot fix)


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I never get the F9 loops only soft E3 (sometimes) when using CL14 with 3333 speed.
> F9 loops only happens when I change memory settings.
> 
> My BIOS is 9920.


BTW, If you back down RAM speed about 200mhz can you overclock CPU higher? that whopping 200mhz decrease gave me 100mhz more CPU overclocking headroom D: But remember to set phase response of CPU to ultra fast and switching frequency to something 400khz


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> BTW, If you back down RAM speed about 200mhz can you overclock CPU higher? that whopping 200mhz decrease gave me 100mhz more CPU overclocking headroom D: But remember to set phase response of CPU to ultra fast and switching frequency to something 400khz


Only tried 3333 and 3200 and with 3200 It overclocks the same.


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Only tried 3333 and 3200 and with 3200 It overclocks the same.


Hmm have you tried ultra fast phase response time for cpu?


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Hmm have you tried ultra fast phase response time for cpu?


Nope.


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Nope.


Give it a shot







It helped me a LOT


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I never get the F9 loops only soft E3 (sometimes) when using CL14 with 3333 speed.
> F9 loops only happens when I change memory settings.
> 
> My BIOS is 9920 (the only BIOS with the cold boot fix)


I believe it, unfortunately that cold fix would break the timings I've became partial to. Not that I've ever cared about it boot loop training. It really
never bothered me personally.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> I believe it, unfortunately that cold fix would break the timings I've became partial to. Not that I've ever cared about it boot loop training. It really
> never bothered me personally.


I always use all fixed timmings and sutimmings so it does not need to train too much.

I once had all the SPD form one stick corrupted and it booted just fine. (Reflashed SPD with Taiphoon Burner).


----------



## Moutsatsos

With 1701 i was running hotter,changed all phases to optimised instead of xtreme and it seems i m running good for now.Still testing but all looks good.
Edit.It was not these changes that fixed the prob.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moutsatsos*
> 
> With 1701 i was running hotter,changed all phases to optimised instead of xtreme and it seems i m running good for now.Still testing but all looks good.


Hotter VRM or CPU?


----------



## Moutsatsos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Hotter VRM or CPU?


CPU


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moutsatsos*
> 
> CPU


Well I don't understand the reasion behind that... so less power consumption then.


----------



## Moutsatsos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Well I don't understand the reasion behind that... so less power consumption then.


I don't get it either but it's been bugging me since the update to 1701.
Lots of people report higher temps so let's give it a try and see if it works.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moutsatsos*
> 
> I don't get it either but it's been bugging me since the update to 1701.
> Lots of people report higher temps so let's give it a try and see if it works.


This can be a result of higher default VID + new (hidden) 0.05V offset in 1701.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/27690#post_26371142


----------



## lordzed83

Damn i missed that 1701 came ut willm flash today maybe can get 3466 stable ?? 3333cl14 is rock solid stable on 1602.


----------



## lordzed83

I asked 8pack to run ST CB15 @ 5.2
Those 8700k got power serious power. At 5.2 those are as fast as 8 ryzen cores @ 4ghz !!!


----------



## Pilotasso

we will get Zen+ by the time the 8700K gets widespread availability.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I asked 8pack to run ST CB15 @ 5.2
> Those 8700k got power serious power. At 5.2 those are as fast as 8 ryzen cores @ 4ghz !!!


You can do the math: 6 x 5.2 is aprox 8 x 4


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> You can do the math: 6 x 5.2 is aprox 8 x 4


implying cpu performance is only clock power related today


----------



## lordzed83

Very interested how Ryzen on 12nm will look. This 8700k is well epic what can I say when i score 163 with maxed out Ryzen platform heh.


----------



## LicSqualo

I'm going to the cool season... and finally I've managed mi first bck overclock







only 101








Reached 3500 Mhz ram at 14 13 13 13, with the Stilt fast 3200 timings with some adjustments (tFaw and related -specially-) to lower the latency.
Perhaps I need a little bump in voltage to be "rock stable" with IBT avx (because I'm not), but I'm bootable, benchable, playable and stable (AIDA64 for 2 hours) for now; really satisfied from the day 1 (April) with this processor, always over 4,0 Ghz without problems (water cooled).


----------



## Flyn08

I was trying to save some heat and power so i put my 1700x back to stock and undervolt it by 0.125. Besides the spikes to 1.5v (really -.-) the temp under AIDA load looks good to me: 56c with also gpu under load.

Anyone who tryed to to have a comparison?


----------



## LightningManGTS

It might be because I never used hwinfo before but I've noticed the craziest thing on 1701. If you set a load line calibration at all to handle vdroop your start seeing excess wattage of over 150 watts on CPU Core Power (SVI2 TFN) while cpu package power (SMU) reports the wattage of 130-140 I'd expect. Without setting a llc Core Power Reports roughly in line with package power and ends being far more stable with less hitching at full load (still trying to get past the 10-15 minute mark in aida atm) I'll probably have more to report here in a bit but I'd figure I'd share


----------



## tajf88

Hi Guys.

If anyone can help me, i would really apriciate that. I need to stabilize my ram settings. I'm running 4x8GB B-dies 14-14-14-14-28-50 1T. GD and PD disabled. SOC 1.15V, VRAM 1.43. Getting avarage of 2 error over 600% HCI. What should i change to run them without any errors?


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tajf88*
> 
> Hi Guys.
> 
> If anyone can help me, i would really apriciate that. I need to stabilize my ram settings. I'm running 4x8GB B-dies 14-14-14-14-28-50 1T. GD and PD disabled. SOC 1.15V, VRAM 1.43. Getting avarage of 2 error over 600% HCI. What should i change to run them without any errors?


Try 2T, made my memory stable.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tajf88*
> 
> Hi Guys.
> 
> If anyone can help me, i would really apriciate that. I need to stabilize my ram settings. I'm running 4x8GB B-dies 14-14-14-14-28-50 1T. GD and PD disabled. SOC 1.15V, VRAM 1.43. Getting avarage of 2 error over 600% HCI. What should i change to run them without any errors?


You can most likely leave it as 1T, but you should enable Geardown. That alone should suffice. I am running 4x8gb as well with SOC @ 1.05v and DDR and DDR Boot at 1.375v.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> You can most likely leave it as 1T, but you should enable Geardown. That alone should suffice. I am running 4x8gb as well with SOC @ 1.05v and DDR and DDR Boot at 1.375v.


I said that because with geardown I was not fully stable but with 2T I am.

3200 1T Geardown enabled stable 1.35V
3333 2T stable 1.4V


----------



## usoldier

Hey guys is it safe to run my [email protected] 4000mhz 24/7 with this voltages:

Idle vcore : 1.41v
load vcore: 1.37v
Soc : 1.1v
Dram 1.4v

Max Temps : 67cº load with IBT AVX


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Hey guys is it safe to run my [email protected] 4000mhz 24/7 with this voltages:
> 
> Idle vcore : 1.41v
> load vcore: 1.37v
> Soc : 1.1v
> Dram 1.4v
> 
> Max Temps : 67cº load with IBT AVX


That is perfect. I whish I could do that.

But hew, we are all going to upgrade our CPU in 2019 with Zen 2, right?


----------



## Anty

CPU package power 178W







? Isn't too much?

And how do you get so low temps?

IBT passes but OCCT small failed at 1.35


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> That is perfect. I whish I could do that.
> 
> But hew, we are all going to upgrade our CPU in 2019 with Zen 2, right?


Well ill upgrade to bined 12nm ryzen once they come out. Not happy with 3950mhz with cooling iw got.. When i was preordering ryzen i was hoping for 42xxmhz like i had on my phenom 1090t







atm i got slower ST performance than my previous system :/


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> CPU package power 178W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? Isn't too much?
> 
> And how do you get so low temps?
> 
> IBT passes but OCCT small failed at 1.35


Try 182 watts on my system.


----------



## Anty

And your temps / voltage / freq?


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Try 182 watts on my system.


Why is your Vid 0.98 ? mine is way up on this last bios up to 1.387 before all bios was locked at 1.375 v


----------



## Anty

I'm still on 1501. Just doing some test before going to 1701.


----------



## LightningManGTS

yeah no this base vid bump/whatever hell is going on with load line and phase response has completely screwed up my overclocks to hell and back, I've been fighting with it since 10am my time and its 5 now. I'm ganna be flashing back to 1602 this is too much.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

*Component Driver Updates available :*

ASMedia (USB drivers)
Intel® Network Adapter Driver
Realtek High Definition Audio
AMD chipset


----------



## LightningManGTS

Awesome, the 1.8 pll stays borked when backdating


----------



## Anty

What do you mean?


----------



## gupsterg

@Anty

IBT standard preset is pointless to run IMO. Use custom with ~90% of installed RAM.


----------



## Anty

I know.
I just finished ycruncher on all mem.
Now I see the previous culprit - CPU burped when voltage dropped below 1.3. +0.02V should help. Or LL3 (now on LLC2)
Those runs were OK but still on 1.35 - hmmm.

I'm not sure if going higher is worth extra power. I'll check again minimum V for 3.8

Did you RMA-chip arrived?


----------



## WarpenN1

Does anybody know how Ryzen friendly Team group xtreme RAM's are, like for example model TXD416G4000HC18EDC01

They seem to be so damn cheap for high speed RAM.


----------



## badkolo

guys, whats the best way to fully remove asus suite 3 completely . ??


----------



## toxzl2

Guys, Is this normal?

My PC is stable in Windows Ryzen [email protected] 1.35v and RAM at [email protected] but cold boot issues.


----------



## toxzl2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toxzl2*
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, Is this normal?
> 
> My PC is stable in Windows Ryzen [email protected] 1.35v and RAM at [email protected] but cold boot issues.


Lol forget it... restarted aida64 and it is fixed.


----------



## AmxdPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LicSqualo*
> 
> I'm going to the cool season... and finally I've managed mi first bck overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only 101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reached 3500 Mhz ram at 14 13 13 13, with the Stilt fast 3200 timings with some adjustments (tFaw and related -specially-) to lower the latency.
> Perhaps I need a little bump in voltage to be "rock stable" with IBT avx (because I'm not), but I'm bootable, benchable, playable and stable (AIDA64 for 2 hours) for now; really satisfied from the day 1 (April) with this processor, always over 4,0 Ghz without problems (water cooled).


Hey there, mind sharing your settings?









Thanks


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badkolo*
> 
> guys, whats the best way to fully remove asus suite 3 completely . ??


lol, go digging.

Its probably really badly written and does not uninstall. It behaves in much the same way as a virus.

I've only ever installed AURA and it is a bastard to remove aswell.

I expect the procedure is similar to the steps I used to remove aura when it was killing SPD.

How to kill Aura.

As far as I can ascertain, Aura has three processes that run,
AsRogAuraGpuDllServer.exe, AsRogAuraService, AtkexComSvc.exe.
There are also 2 services AsComSVC and AsRogAuraService which can be removed with "sc delete AsComSVC" and "sc delete asrogauraservice" in an elevated command prompt.
Finally there is a scheduled task that loads ASRogAuraGpuDllServer.exe on every user logon. Again, remove manually in task scheduler.
You can delete the ASUS folder in program files next boot.
Job done.

I don't know if some of the crap above is common to other parts of the ASUS "software" suite or not.

So you will have to go digging. Any processes, services and scheduled tasks related to ASUS need to be hunted down manually after "uninstalling"

Anything you discover should be posted here.

You can use "Bulk crap uninstaller" if you like but I think you will still need to go digging because why should ASUS software engineers provide an uninstaller that actually works?

A clean uninstaller normally being considered a fundamental requirement in any competent software house.

Leaving services and running tasks and scheduled tasks AFTER an uninstall! ***. lol.

That and the fact that it normally does not even work.

Fixing it years after release isn't really good enough.

I mean it is only their job after all and expecting anyone to do their job is really asking a bit much isn't it.

The quality of ASUS software is a sick joke.


----------



## MynRich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Does anybody know how Ryzen friendly Team group xtreme RAM's are, like for example model TXD416G4000HC18EDC01
> 
> They seem to be so damn cheap for high speed RAM.


I have Team Xtreem 4133MHz 18-18-18-38 1.4v that was able to run the same overclocks my G.Skill 3600MHz 15-15-15-35 1.35v kit does. Max @ CL14 was 3333MHz both kits.


----------



## CRJ84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LicSqualo*
> 
> I'm going to the cool season... and finally I've managed mi first bck overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only 101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reached 3500 Mhz ram at 14 13 13 13, with the Stilt fast 3200 timings with some adjustments (tFaw and related -specially-) to lower the latency.
> Perhaps I need a little bump in voltage to be "rock stable" with IBT avx (because I'm not), but I'm bootable, benchable, playable and stable (AIDA64 for 2 hours) for now; really satisfied from the day 1 (April) with this processor, always over 4,0 Ghz without problems (water cooled).


What is your load vcore?
Are you using any LLC on vcore?


----------



## redelements

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MynRich*
> 
> I have Team Xtreem 4133MHz 18-18-18-38 1.4v that was able to run the same overclocks my G.Skill 3600MHz 15-15-15-35 1.35v kit does. Max @ CL14 was 3333MHz both kits.


hey have you tried upping the voltage. I'm running the team Xtream 3733 kit at 3466mhz 14 14 14 14 34 48 with some very low sub timings at 1.45V. passed like 6 hours of aida64 stress test. and like the last few months of gaming.


----------



## MynRich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redelements*
> 
> hey have you tried upping the voltage. I'm running the team Xtream 3733 kit at 3466mhz 14 14 14 14 34 48 with some very low sub timings at 1.45V. passed like 6 hours of aida64 stress test. and like the last few months of gaming.


I haven't gone above 1.4v DRAM voltage. Is that how everyone or those 3466 with 3200 straps? Would you say it's worth it?


----------



## LicSqualo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRJ84*
> 
> What is your load vcore?
> Are you using any LLC on vcore?


My Vcore in load is between 1.37 to 1.32 (medium is 1.35) no LLC at all for both Vcore and VSoc (as The Stilt stated, is better...)
When in idle is 1.42-1.46.
My Vsoc is 1.125
I use Pstate0 overclock at A0(4,00 Ghz) plus the 101 bck.
The settings are all in auto except for the offset voltage now at + 0,22500 (for 4 Ghz I need only +0,2000)
The ram is set as 3466 with the Stilt fast timings for 3200Mhz clock ram, and I've lowered the Tfaw and other settings to have low latencies.

This morning with low ambient temperature (19°C) I've take a screenshot of my first IBT Avx test passed.


----------



## LicSqualo

I forgot the voltage of the ram is 1.42. Lower value give me errors on memtest.








With the last 1701 bios I see low cold boot issue.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badkolo*
> 
> guys, whats the best way to fully remove asus suite 3 completely . ??


You can't manually.. This tool is very persistent and you actually need an cleaner in order to get rid of it.

It was downloadable on the ROG forum but for some reason it got pulled away. Fortunately i still have it:

Cleaner.zip 315k .zip file


You can also try to uninstall it via revo uninstaller, if that doesn't work try this tool.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LicSqualo*
> 
> My Vcore in load is between 1.37 to 1.32 (medium is 1.35) no LLC at all for both Vcore and VSoc (as The Stilt stated, is better...)
> When in idle is 1.42-1.46.
> My Vsoc is 1.125
> I use Pstate0 overclock at A0(4,00 Ghz) plus the 101 bck.
> The settings are all in auto except for the offset voltage now at + 0,22500 (for 4 Ghz I need only +0,2000)
> The ram is set as 3466 with the Stilt fast timings for 3200Mhz clock ram, and I've lowered the Tfaw and other settings to have low latencies.
> 
> This morning with low ambient temperature (19°C) I've take a screenshot of my first IBT Avx test passed.


Sorry to burst your bubble, but you ran IBT with a 1024MB load. That's no stress test at all.

Set it to use all RAM, you'll be checking for stability then.


----------



## LicSqualo

Tried, and I know that, but too time to wait, and to much heat to dissipate (reached 62°C) and now I'm at 21°C ambient... I've to wait this Sunday with low ambient temperatures and retest...


----------



## ReDXfiRe

I was on BIOS 9920 and had RAM working @ 14-14-14-28 CR2 3466 MHz and they were stable and passed HCIMemtest... Flashed to 1701 and became unstable; flashed back to 9920 and bad luck, it ain't working with my old settings. Bummer


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> I know.


Sweet







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Did you RMA-chip arrived?


Nope, been dropping them emails last week to chase and finally got reply this morning that they are still waiting for stock.


----------



## mickeykool

I have updated to 1701 and was able to get my ram at 3200 and cpu to 3.9. When I run Y-cruncher cpu stress test it seems to throttle speeds down to 3.1 -3.5. Is there a setting in bio to disable the throttling.

RIght now doing stress testing, cpu temp is at 74-75 degrees.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> And your temps / voltage / freq?


[email protected] and max core temp 66c


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redelements*
> 
> hey have you tried upping the voltage. I'm running the team Xtream 3733 kit at 3466mhz 14 14 14 14 34 48 with some very low sub timings at 1.45V. passed like 6 hours of aida64 stress test. and like the last few months of gaming.


I should try that with 1.4 set in bios they run 3466cl15 no problem maybe with 1701 bios and more volts it could get cl14 hmm ill try after work. What subtimings are You using ?? Slits or different snap rtc if u got second since im.on same kit


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> I have updated to 1701 and was able to get my ram at 3200 and cpu to 3.9. When I run Y-cruncher cpu stress test it seems to throttle speeds down to 3.1 -3.5. Is there a new settings in bio to disable the throttling.
> 
> RIght now doing stress testing, cpu temp is at 74-75 degrees.


Enable SenseMi skew and put SenseMi offset at 272 if your PLL voltage is 1.8v.
If it is not 1.8v you need to find the correct value.

This will lower your Tdie reported temperature and so your Tctl will drop too.

Sense Mi settings you can find in Tweakers Paradise.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> [email protected] and max core temp 66c


I get 85ºC with 1.43V Sense Mi Disabled with h115i AIO at max speed.


----------



## WarpenN1

Hey! Quick question before I send my chip to AMD for warranty, does liquid metal thermal paste affect warranty with AMD side? As I've been using Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut and have been using for about 4 months.


----------



## MarkPost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I get 85ºC with 1.43V Sense Mi Disabled with h115i AIO at max speed.


tdie or tctl?


----------



## carlosdivega

Bios 1701 was a catastrophic experience for me. Coming from bios 1002 directly to 1701 got me an absolute unstable Window 10x64.
It was crashing with error messages never seen before within 5 minutes. I was running at default settings no OC. The only good thing it was detecting my elcheapo memory at the correct speed at 2400. Also as reported by others temperatures of the CPU and the chipset was slightly higher than with older Bios versions.

Now I'm running at bios 1403. At the moment with no OC and the memory at the recommended low speed 2100. I'll try to dial in my OC settings after a successful backup of my Win10 installation and some stabe time with the default settings at no OC.


----------



## StevieP24

1701 seem to hit higher clocks easier and lower VCore
1.425V on Vcore and DRAM = 4.14GHz This is with Performance Bias on for CB15


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarkPost*
> 
> tdie or tctl?


Both, it is a 1700


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I get 85ºC with 1.43V Sense Mi Disabled with h115i AIO at max speed.


Well cause You got low end cooling compared to my setup :] Like i can cool down over 1kw no problems








Screenshot for you with power draw off wall and ambient temp.


----------



## WarpenN1

Overclocking via BCLK with Ryzen is definitely easier to get higher RAM speeds stable,

3000mhz with 104% bclk is quite more stable than with RAM set to 3200mhz, and that's without fiddling with voltages and resistances to get it stable with increased multipliler, Now getting cinebench 1770 with this quite weak and picky chip


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Well cause You got low end cooling compared to my setup :] Like i can cool down over 1kw no problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot for you with power draw off wall and ambient temp.


Can you use the proper Intel Burn Test?


----------



## mickeykool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leareynl*
> 
> Enable SenseMi skew and put SenseMi offset at 272 if your PLL voltage is 1.8v.
> If it is not 1.8v you need to find the correct value.
> 
> This will lower your Tdie reported temperature and so your Tctl will drop too.
> 
> Sense Mi settings you can find in Tweakers Paradise.


I have tried the suggested settings and set PLL @ 1.8v and tests fail when I run Y-cruncher.


----------



## redelements

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I should try that with 1.4 set in bios they run 3466cl15 no problem maybe with 1701 bios and more volts it could get cl14 hmm ill try after work. What subtimings are You using ?? Slits or different snap rtc if u got second since im.on same kit


THe odd thi
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> yeah i would try upping the voltage to around 1.45V
> 
> Capture.JPG 284k .JPG file


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leareynl*
> 
> Enable SenseMi skew and put SenseMi offset at 272 if your PLL voltage is 1.8v.
> If it is not 1.8v you need to find the correct value.
> 
> This will lower your Tdie reported temperature and so your Tctl will drop too.
> 
> Sense Mi settings you can find in Tweakers Paradise.


This only aplies to 1700 or also the 1700X ?


----------



## mickeykool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> This only aplies to 1700 or also the 1700X ?


I have 1700x.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badkolo*
> 
> guys, whats the best way to fully remove asus suite 3 completely . ??


Like Dorbot said, uninstall what you can with the official installer. Then find all the services that might still be running and stop them. Then find the Asus AI Suite folder and delete that.

On top of that, restart the PC and double check that no related services are somehow still running, if they are then find the file locations and delete said files. Then use a cleaning program, I personally use C Cleaner to do a registry clean. This will clear out any straggling folders and associated files that have been erroneously left behind by the shameful AI Suite program. I have used C Cleaner for years and never had a registry error. If anyone has a reliable cleaning program then feel free to chime in but this has been more than adequate for my needs and the messes i have created installing various dubious software by mistake.


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Well cause You got low end cooling compared to my setup :] Like i can cool down over 1kw no problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot for you with power draw off wall and ambient temp.


Weird, with a full custom loop with 800mm (total) in radiator, I got 70C with 1.395V


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> Weird, with a full custom loop with 800mm (total) in radiator, I got 70C with 1.395V


I get INSTA 85ºC while on water (and of course we all know the features of water) so even if you have 30 fan radiator the temperature reading is... wrong.

But please, upgrade to the latest Intel Burn Test:


----------



## Pilotasso

PLL overvolts as default for me so I set 1.74 manually to get 1.8 aprox and that gets slightly lower temps (or is it just skewing temperature readings from the real value?)


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Like Dorbot said, uninstall what you can with the official installer. Then find all the services that might still be running and stop them. Then find the Asus AI Suite folder and delete that.
> 
> On top of that, restart the PC and double check that no related services are somehow still running, if they are then find the file locations and delete said files. Then use a cleaning program, I personally use C Cleaner to do a registry clean. This will clear out any straggling folders and associated files that have been erroneously left behind by the shameful AI Suite program. I have used C Cleaner for years and never had a registry error. If anyone has a reliable cleaning program then feel free to chime in but this has been more than adequate for my needs and the messes i have created installing various dubious software by mistake.


Google BCUninstaller.


----------



## hurricane28

I already said that there is an uninstalled app specially for Aisuite 3 in this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/27880#post_26377701

"normal" uninstall is not sufficient as this programs store a lot of crap in register and on the C: drive.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Where can yah adjust the VID voltage in the BIOS ?
Can't seem to find it
Aida reports it as 0.9V (at bios 1701)
Pstates and Cstates are not set

The voltage is to low, right?
Thought this was suppose to be around 1.2V


----------



## leareynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> This only aplies to 1700 or also the 1700X ?


the 1700 does not need any skew, as Tctl is not Tdie+20.
I dont even know if it is possible to make the cpu think it is colder than it actually is when at full load... but i guess this isnt very wise to try as above 95 degrees god knows what can happen to it.
I'd not explore this


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redelements*
> 
> THe odd thi
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> yeah i would try upping the voltage to around 1.45V
> 
> Capture.JPG 284k .JPG file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My board got all sorts of funny volt offset on plus side. If its stable its not broke rule with ryzen hahaha.
> Been rendering videos for youtube 2 days constant load.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fright

@elmor

When will this board finally work relatively flawless? It's on the market over half a year and still same memory boot-up issues, getting error 55 all the time have to reset the machine 5-6 times every time I fire it up from cold-boot (plug pulled). When I'm leaving the plug in the wall socket, the mouse leds are still functional annoying as hell. When I'm waking up the PC from standby error 55 occurs as well...

The board is an utter mess, hope gen 2 will get fixed, will RMA the board immediately when gen. 2 boards get available with hopefully near as full XMP 2.0 support.

Could you at least state if the 32GB kit from gskill flare x series is fully compatible with the x370 platform even if it is not on the QVL for it?

Best regards


----------



## badkolo

thanks guys im doing that now


----------



## badkolo

thank you hurricane!!!


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlosdivega*
> 
> Bios 1701 was a catastrophic experience for me. Coming from bios 1002 directly to 1701 got me an absolute unstable Window 10x64.
> It was crashing with error messages never seen before within 5 minutes. I was running at default settings no OC. The only good thing it was detecting my elcheapo memory at the correct speed at 2400. Also as reported by others temperatures of the CPU and the chipset was slightly higher than with older Bios versions.
> 
> Now I'm running at bios 1403. At the moment with no OC and the memory at the recommended low speed 2100. I'll try to dial in my OC settings after a successful backup of my Win10 installation and some stabe time with the default settings at no OC.


I'm running 1403 too, by now it is the best for me, more memoy speed (3333 over 3200), temps ok, fans ok, less cold boot... I have not tried it yet bios over 1403, I think 1501, 1601 and 1701 (all are agesa 1.006 like 1403) are worse and I'm a bit afraid that the PC will not boot showing 0d or similar. I already had to change some Corsair memories and I do not want to spoil anything at the moment.
My settings in down spoiler perhaps help you to reach more speed memory. PD: I'm running Ryzen x1800 at 3600 Mhz.

Regards


----------



## AmxdPt

So Asus representatives,

Any news on AGESA 1.0.0.7?


----------



## Cpt Phasma

OK, not that this matters to anyone but me, but I think I'm officially scared to use this board in my on-going new system build, lol. I purchased it about a month or so ago during one of those one day only sales on Newegg. While I'm not much of an overclocker (I think it would be interesting to try out though) should I be worried about using this particular board even if I'm not planning to OC out of the gate?

I know this is an overclocking thread, but still. The amount of problems I've read about on numerous forums with this board has me a bit worried...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gmr Chick*
> 
> OK, not that this matters to anyone but me, but I think I'm officially scared to use this board in my on-going new system build, lol. I purchased it about a month or so ago during one of those one day only sales on Newegg. While I'm not much of an overclocker (I think it would be interesting to try out though) should I be worried about using this particular board even if I'm not planning to OC out of the gate?
> 
> I know this is an overclocking thread, but still. The amount of problems I've read about on numerous forums with this board has me a bit worried...


From my experience this is a solid board, the main issue is just RAM compatibility with Ryzen.


----------



## Ryoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gmr Chick*
> 
> OK, not that this matters to anyone but me, but I think I'm officially scared to use this board in my on-going new system build, lol. I purchased it about a month or so ago during one of those one day only sales on Newegg. While I'm not much of an overclocker (I think it would be interesting to try out though) should I be worried about using this particular board even if I'm not planning to OC out of the gate?
> 
> I know this is an overclocking thread, but still. The amount of problems I've read about on numerous forums with this board has me a bit worried...


C6H is one of the best AM4 board, it is a lot better compare to mine other X370 board from asrock which got tons of issue


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gmr Chick*
> 
> OK, not that this matters to anyone but me, but I think I'm officially scared to use this board in my on-going new system build, lol. I purchased it about a month or so ago during one of those one day only sales on Newegg. While I'm not much of an overclocker (I think it would be interesting to try out though) should I be worried about using this particular board even if I'm not planning to OC out of the gate?
> 
> I know this is an overclocking thread, but still. The amount of problems I've read about on numerous forums with this board has me a bit worried...


Yo shouldn't worry too much if you don't overclock. Most of this information is related to overclocking, RAM overclocking lately. With luck your RAM will work with just DOCP ("XMP") and any useful help you probably will get help here.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Hey guys,

Haven't checked and kept up on the thread in like 3 months, and it would take ages to update the latest info "manually". I see 1701 was posted to the official ASUS site as of 10/2, is that the latest BIOS right now? Is there any later beta BIOS than that currently? Anything major new with the OC Situation?

Thanks for the time and attention.

Edit: Am currently running 9943.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Haven't checked and kept up on the thread in like 3 months, and it would take ages to update the latest info "manually". I see 1701 was posted to the official ASUS site as of 10/2, is that the latest BIOS right now? Is there any later beta BIOS than that currently? Anything major new with the OC Situation?
> 
> Thanks for the time and attention.
> 
> Edit: Am currently running 9943.


Yes, it is the latest BIOS. No new betas are currently available.


----------



## Mysticial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticial*
> 
> For those of you who use y-cruncher as a stress-test, here's a preview of the next version:
> 
> 
> 
> I've added two new tests and disabled the useless and redundant ones by default. You'll also be able to control exactly which logical cores are to be tested and which to leave idle.
> 
> A release candidate should be ready later in the week or over the weekend. Currently, I'm waiting for a whole bunch of automated tests to finish. Though at this point, I don't anticipate any new issues.


Those tests passed. Which means it's stable enough for a release candidate!

*Windows:* http://www.numberworld.org/y-cruncher/y-cruncher%20v0.7.4.9476.zip
*Linux Static:* http://www.numberworld.org/y-cruncher/y-cruncher%20v0.7.4.9476-static.tar.gz
*Linux Dynamic:* http://www.numberworld.org/y-cruncher/y-cruncher%20v0.7.4.9476-dynamic.tar.gz
Aside from the stress-tester, the only other changes are some memory optimizations aimed at Ryzen and Skylake X.
So you'll notice a small improvement in benchmarks from the previous version if the machine is starved for memory bandwidth.
(This will be the case for Ryzen 7, 12-16 core Threadripper, and all Skylake X.)


----------



## SaiKamalDoss

It
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaiKamalDoss*
> 
> trident Z [email protected] You mentioned is single rank 8x2 16GB kits or duel rack 16x2 32GTZ ?


I have 2 kits of F4-3200C14D-32GTZ a total of 64GB and yes it's a duel rank 2kits of 16x2


----------



## SaiKamalDoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Well cause You got low end cooling compared to my setup :] Like i can cool down over 1kw no problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot for you with power draw off wall and ambient temp.


You reach 60C at 4ghz 1.40 ? Hmm my 1800x stays within 1.31 to 1.35v and 58c. Power draw is more on your cPU. Try using offset and 0.018 -

I am on custom loop with EK block and 360 radiator and 75cmf 2800rpm CM fans. Ambient is around 23 to 24.


----------



## badkolo

i cant for the life of me figure out why my cpu temp spikes every 40 seconds by 5 to 10 degrees then drops down back to 31 to 33c then spikes, 1800x fresh settings


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badkolo*
> 
> i cant for the life of me figure out why my cpu temp spikes every 40 seconds by 5 to 10 degrees then drops down back to 31 to 33c then spikes, 1800x fresh settings


Disable SenseMiskew and set value at 272 and see what happens.

Did you get rid of all the ALsuite 3 stuff?


----------



## Cpt Phasma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReDXfiRe*
> 
> Yo shouldn't worry too much if you don't overclock. Most of this information is related to overclocking, RAM overclocking lately. With luck your RAM will work with just DOCP ("XMP") and any useful help you probably will get help here.


OK, thanks to everyone who helped me. Appreciate it.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaiKamalDoss*
> 
> You reach 60C at 4ghz 1.40 ? Hmm my 1800x stays within 1.31 to 1.35v and 58c. Power draw is more on your cPU. Try using offset and 0.018 -
> 
> I am on custom loop with EK block and 360 radiator and 75cmf 2800rpm CM fans. Ambient is around 23 to 24.


It is on pstate oc anything less its not stable 3950 is maximum stble clock this cpu can do even at 1.46 wont do 4000


----------



## badkolo

correct asus suite is all gone and thanks to you guys for that.

After disabling sense miskew im getting even more cpu temp bouncing, all in the 5 to 15c cpu range of bouncing between 31 to 48c but always staying in the lower 31 to 35c then bouncing up for a second then back down for a few seconds and repeat.

with sense enabled it stood at the lower temp for a longer period of time before it spiked up.

I also tried with sense skew enabled and now it dropped to 17c and bounces to 27 and back down etc.. it can hit 35 once every few min idle for as sec then drops back down.

also i cant change the offset on the sense miskew, its set to auto which it says is defaulted to 272
im getting these temps in CAM and asus suite before i removed it, the same happens in ryzen master but when im in bios the temp is a solid 28 and doesnt budge

should i leave sensi enabled or back to auto?

im using 1701, i dont remember having this issue with 1403


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Where can yah adjust the VID voltage in the BIOS ?
> Can't seem to find it
> Aida reports it as 0.9V (at bios 1701)
> Pstates and Cstates are not set
> 
> The voltage is to low, right?
> Thought this was suppose to be around 1.2V


Bump

EDIT :
CPU LLC is set at "2" (if it's of importance)

Correct me if i'm wrong but from what i read, the VID should not be of influence on my system since i've set Vcore manually and don't use p- or c-states
Source "http://www.overclock.net/t/1238019/what-is-cpu-vid#post_16876166


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> So Asus representatives,
> 
> Any news on AGESA 1.0.0.7?


Not an asus rep, my user advice is that If you have your system running fine with older bios then keep it.


----------



## frostburg

I'm running a 1800X and a 4x8gb kit of F4-3200C16-8GTZB ram. I managed to get it to run at 3200 mhz on 9943, but never again after that, I can only reach 2933 mhz.

Did that version of the firmware do something special? Is it possible to replicate it with manual settings in later versions? Thanks.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaiKamalDoss*
> 
> You reach 60C at 4ghz 1.40 ? Hmm my 1800x stays within 1.31 to 1.35v and 58c. Power draw is more on your cPU. Try using offset and 0.018 -
> 
> I am on custom loop with EK block and 360 radiator and 75cmf 2800rpm CM fans. Ambient is around 23 to 24.


It is on pstate oc anything less its not stable 3950 is maximum stble clock this cpu can do even at 1.46 wont do 4000


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Can you use the proper Intel Burn Test?


what to hell is Proper IBT ?? AVX v2.54 is newest ever released


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Can you use the proper Intel Burn Test?


what to hell is Proper IBT ?? AVX v2.54 is newest ever released. Or you on about using Maximum setting ?? That does not pass on full stock settings more than 2 loops. Never passed more than 2 loops of maximum on 5820k or 2500k.

I can run prime smal fft for hours no problems

Best test I found is rendering vieos for 24+ hours constant that i do almost every weekend .


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> what to hell is Proper IBT ?? AVX v2.54 is newest ever released. Or you on about using Maximum setting ?? That does not pass on full stock settings more than 2 loops. Never passed more than 2 loops of maximum on 5820k or 2500k.
> 
> I can run prime smal fft for hours no problems
> 
> Best test I found is rendering vieos for 24+ hours constant that i do almost every weekend .


Its been mentioned a lot of times now in this thread to use IBT AVX instead of vanilla IBT... You are using the wrong IBT which is non AVX. We can see that though your low scores.

THAT'S proper IBT.

Here it is:

IBTAVX.zip 4327k .zip file


----------



## Anty

I also look at results people submit. Wonder why so low power usage, volts and temperature...
Actually I see best power hog is OCCT / linpack / avx / 90% mem. If this passes all other tests will pass.
CB / prime / / IBT avx / y-cruncher will happily pass on lower voltage, less heat and less power drown.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its been mentioned a lot of times now in this thread to use IBT AVX instead of vanilla IBT... You are using the wrong IBT which is non AVX. We can see that though your low scores.
> 
> THAT'S proper IBT.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> IBTAVX.zip 4327k .zip file


But where that came from?? Iscthat some unofficial moded one?? One i have says v2 on it weirs.

I tebd to rum custom 13000 if that does 2 passes good enough for me. Never managed to get more passes on any pf my systems. **** cant pass 10 loops on stock settings haha

Like 5820k would not even get 2 passes lol


----------



## Ryoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badkolo*
> 
> i cant for the life of me figure out why my cpu temp spikes every 40 seconds by 5 to 10 degrees then drops down back to 31 to 33c then spikes, 1800x fresh settings


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> - Temp spikes happen because Ryzen creates +10° C jumps whenever certain load happens, the real temp then more or less slowly catches up to the jump. Using "Power Saver" mode can help workaround those jump during idle desktop. A better workaround is to disable Sense MI Skew and then set your fan profile to not spin up the CPU fan before 55° C (60° C if you want to use standby).


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> But where that came from?? Iscthat some unofficial moded one?? One i have says v2 on it weirs.
> 
> I tebd to rum custom 13000 if that does 2 passes good enough for me. Never managed to get more passes on any pf my systems. **** cant pass 10 loops on stock settings haha
> 
> Like 5820k would not even get 2 passes lol


You have to use the AVX version as it is much more stressful than the other one.. Test it and you know why.. IBT non AVX is pointless to stress test on these chips, it dates back to the 990FX era...


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Well, I'm having a dilemma,

My formerly stable OC settings are not working as well in 1701. Mind you I also used Stilt's "safe" and "fast" 3200 settings. Fast was erroring quickly in Memtest pro, while safe was taking longer but still doing so (for single rank 2x8 Sammy B).

I kept dialing the cas up and the loosening the timings, it got better but kept erroring. Finally I said "ok, let's just not start up zenstates and see if it passes this way without the overclock. Well it ran for about 3-4 hours (over 200% on each of the 5 instances it spawned, a couple over 400-500%) with no errors. So I assume my clock is not entirely stable now. my original P0 Pstate was 39x @ 1.35v. This was stable in my previous bios with 3200 manually set but with Cas latencies around the 16 16 16 16 36 mark. Those same settings and using the OC are not passing with 1701. Do I dial my OC back (I'm less inclined to raise the voltage above 1.35, I could try 1.38 or so I suppose but would like to stay under 1.4. it seems like it's close (should note that I also have SoC at 1.1. My P1 and P2 states (less important really) are 32x @ 1.15v and 15x @ 0.9v respectively.) I'm running a Ryzen 5 1600, obviously on the crosshair. I could try messing with ProcODT but my experience in previous BIOSes has been, when I've tried to use it, it results in the system not booting.

Any thoughts on how to approach this from here?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Well, I'm having a dilemma,
> 
> My formerly stable OC settings are not working as well in 1701. Mind you I also used Stilt's "safe" and "fast" 3200 settings. Fast was erroring quickly in Memtest pro, while safe was taking longer but still doing so (for single rank 2x8 Sammy B).
> 
> I kept dialing the cas up and the loosening the timings, it got better but kept erroring. Finally I said "ok, let's just not start up zenstates and see if it passes this way without the overclock. Well it ran for about 3-4 hours (over 200% on each of the 5 instances it spawned, a couple over 400-500%) with no errors. So I assume my clock is not entirely stable now. my original P0 Pstate was 39x @ 1.35v. This was stable in my previous bios with 3200 manually set but with Cas latencies around the 16 16 16 16 36 mark. Those same settings and using the OC are not passing with 1701. Do I dial my OC back (I'm less inclined to raise the voltage above 1.35, I could try 1.38 or so I suppose but would like to stay under 1.4. it seems like it's close (should note that I also have SoC at 1.1. My P1 and P2 states (less important really) are 32x @ 1.15v and 15x @ 0.9v respectively.) I'm running a Ryzen 5 1600, obviously on the crosshair. I could try messing with ProcODT but my experience in previous BIOSes has been, when I've tried to use it, it results in the system not booting.
> 
> Any thoughts on how to approach this from here?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I am fairly conservative with voltages myself but I don't think going up to 1.4v (without using LLC) is bad. Try 1.38v and if that doesn't work, you can probably get to 3.8ghz with a lot lower volts as well.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Over all i am happy with OCing, 3.925 @1.46Volt, 32GB ram @3000mhz 16-15-15-33-1T Single channel. idle's at 30c, 40c @load. 60c @ stress test.

only issue i have is the fan ramping up at random times, iv disabled sense MI Skew. so im just going to buy new fans since im using stock fans from the corsair 570x and h110i.

i would like to see 3200mhz on my kit (even tho its sold as a 3000mhz kit) and lower volts on CPU but still, im happy with it. cant wait for Gen 2 ryzen lol


----------



## LicSqualo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr. Vodka*
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble, but you ran IBT with a 1024MB load. That's no stress test at all.
> 
> Set it to use all RAM, you'll be checking for stability then.


Done. But I love my CPU, so I prefer a smart test, only to test the CPU and HCIMemtest for the ram stability.

Perhaps OCCT with AVX enabled will do the same for ram and cpu together.



and the results tonight



my settings


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[2017/10/06 14:00:27]
Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [101.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3501MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
- CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.22500]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.12500]
DRAM Voltage [1.42000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [3]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [13]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [13]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [13]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
Trc_SM [42]
TrrdS_SM [4]
TrrdL_SM [6]
Tfaw_SM [16]
TwtrS_SM [4]
TwtrL_SM [10]
Twr_SM [10]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [2]
TwrwrScl_SM [2]
Trfc_SM [256]
Trfc2_SM [Auto]
Trfc4_SM [Auto]
Tcwl_SM [14]
Trtp_SM [6]
Trdwr_SM [6]
Twrrd_SM [2]
TwrwrSc_SM [1]
TwrwrSd_SM [5]
TwrwrDd_SM [5]
TrdrdSc_SM [1]
TrdrdSd_SM [2]
TrdrdDd_SM [2]
Tcke_SM [1]
ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
Cmd2T [Auto]
Gear Down Mode [Auto]
Power Down Enable [Auto]
RttNom [Auto]
RttWr [Auto]
RttPark [Auto]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [Auto]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
CPU Current Capability [Auto]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
DRAM Current Capability [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.42000]
Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Enabled]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [Samsung SSD 850 PRO 256GB]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
USB2.0 Flash Disk 4.00 [Auto]
Generic-USB3.0 CRW-CF/MD1.00 [Auto]
Generic-USB3.0 CRW-SM/xD1.00 [Auto]
Generic-USB3.0 CRW-SD 1.00 [Auto]
Generic-USB3.0 CRW-MS 1.00 [Auto]
Generic-USB3.0 CRW-SD/MS1.00 [Auto]
USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Auto]
USB3_6 [Auto]
USB3_7 [Auto]
USB3_8 [Auto]
USB3_9 [Auto]
USB3_10 [Auto]
USB2_11 [Auto]
USB2_12 [Auto]
USB2_13 [Auto]
USB2_14 [Auto]
USB_15 [Auto]
USB_16 [Auto]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
IOMMU [Auto]
Remote Display Feature [Auto]
Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Auto]
POST Delay Time [3 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name []
Save to Profile [1]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


----------



## toxzl2

OMG... I think I fixed all my cold boot issues... I hope so, I have restarted and shut down my PC like 20 times and it boots just fine. No orange DRAM led, fail training, etc...

What I did was

Cold boot issues and AMD CBS reset after DRAM training fails (F9 POST code)

Due to the way DRAM settings are implemented by AMD, we currently have no way to apply anything but default voltages at boot after removing standby power from the board. On top of that, if DRAM training fails (showing F9 on the Q-code display), all AMD CBS settings are currently reset to defaults and we're currently not detecting when this happens. This can result in the user suddenly running at default memory speed and timings, without being aware of what happened. Additionally any settings in AMD CBS like Global C-states or custom P-state settings will have to be entered again. We have a workaround microcontroller firmware which always starts the system with 90 MHz REFCLK and 1.35V DRAM voltage which should help most systems to successfully boot from a full power off without issues. To test it, first make sure your system boots up without problems after setting 90 MHz REFCLK on you current BIOS. If that works, clear CMOS and flash BIOS 0003 (SHA256 85a89c66813a0369dd2718a4f5e11d957ffae80410445155758b4f1a3a39899f) using either EZFlash or USB BIOS Flashback. It will show the "Bios is updating" message which became synonymous with boards bricking, but don't worry, it will flash successfully this time. After the process is complete and you're booted into BIOS, you can revert to whatever previous BIOS was working well for you. This fix will still be applied. Just make sure you're manually setting REFCLK (BCLK Frequency) 100 MHz or your preferred setting. If left at Auto you might end up still running at 90 MHz.

I flashed back to that BIOS from 1701 USB Flash, then I updated to 1403 with EZflash in BIOS (the best bios for me with successful cold boots that I remember)

I applied my OC Ryzen [email protected] at 1.35v (I have a good chip) and my GSKILL TridentZ RGB 2x8GB DDR4 [email protected] at 1.35v 14-14-14-34 rest timmings Auto, DOCP Standard, SOC Auto, VBOOT AUTO!







... and guess what? It is working beautiful!









I disabled Fast Boot (I read an article a while ago that Samsung 950 PRO does not support Fast Boot), Disabled CSM and Enabled Secure Boot Windows 10 UEFI mode with keys installed/loaded.

I am so happy and I hope it stays like that FOREVER and all BIOS get fixed on AGESA 1007!


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toxzl2*
> 
> OMG... I think I fixed all my cold boot issues... I hope so, I have restarted and shut down my PC like 20 times and it boots just fine. No orange DRAM led, fail training, etc...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> What I did was
> 
> Cold boot issues and AMD CBS reset after DRAM training fails (F9 POST code)
> 
> Due to the way DRAM settings are implemented by AMD, we currently have no way to apply anything but default voltages at boot after removing standby power from the board. On top of that, if DRAM training fails (showing F9 on the Q-code display), all AMD CBS settings are currently reset to defaults and we're currently not detecting when this happens. This can result in the user suddenly running at default memory speed and timings, without being aware of what happened. Additionally any settings in AMD CBS like Global C-states or custom P-state settings will have to be entered again. We have a workaround microcontroller firmware which always starts the system with 90 MHz REFCLK and 1.35V DRAM voltage which should help most systems to successfully boot from a full power off without issues. To test it, first make sure your system boots up without problems after setting 90 MHz REFCLK on you current BIOS. If that works, clear CMOS and flash BIOS 0003 (SHA256 85a89c66813a0369dd2718a4f5e11d957ffae80410445155758b4f1a3a39899f) using either EZFlash or USB BIOS Flashback. It will show the "Bios is updating" message which became synonymous with boards bricking, but don't worry, it will flash successfully this time. After the process is complete and you're booted into BIOS, you can revert to whatever previous BIOS was working well for you. This fix will still be applied. Just make sure you're manually setting REFCLK (BCLK Frequency) 100 MHz or your preferred setting. If left at Auto you might end up still running at 90 MHz.
> 
> I flashed back to that BIOS from 1701 USB Flash, then I updated to 1403 with EZflash in BIOS (the best bios for me with successful cold boots that I remember)
> 
> I applied my OC Ryzen [email protected] at 1.35v (I have a good chip) and my GSKILL TridentZ RGB 2x8GB DDR4 [email protected] at 1.35v 14-14-14-34 rest timmings Auto, DOCP Standard, SOC Auto, VBOOT AUTO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and guess what? It is working beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disabled Fast Boot (I read an article a while ago that Samsung 950 PRO does not support Fast Boot), Disabled CSM and Enabled Secure Boot Windows 10 UEFI mode with keys installed/loaded.
> 
> I am so happy and I hope it stays like that FOREVER and all BIOS get fixed on AGESA 1007!


It's nice that you have tried flashing 0003 and 1403 after that.








I have been testing it with 1701 for 2 days now (0003 + 1701). 1701 is not special by itself (non default CLDO does not stick), but works fine after flashing 0003.


----------



## 1usmus

*Fix coldboot*
*Ai Overclock Tuner -> Default*
Done


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

what a coincidence... both of you testing with similar bios








@toxzl2
@Ramad
What makes bios 0003 so special for you guys to have considered using it for your testing ?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> what a coincidence... both of you testing with similar bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> what makes bios 0003 so special for you guys to have considered using it for your testing ?


Yes, look below (with BIOS version, date, time and EC version)


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

i see where your goiing but some more feedback would be nice.... as in... why you picked that version and what was it you hoped to see etc...


----------



## toxzl2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *Fix coldboot*
> *Ai Overclock Tuner -> Default*
> Done


That was your fix? LOL


----------



## toxzl2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> i see where your goiing but some more feedback would be nice.... as in... why you picked that version and what was it you hoped to see etc...


Read my post, elmor recommended those steps and he said you can revert to whatever previous BIOS was working well for you and mine was 1403. ?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> i see where your goiing but some more feedback would be nice.... as in... why you picked that version and what was it you hoped to see etc...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> It's nice that you have tried flashing 0003 and 1403 after that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been testing it with 1701 for 2 days now (0003 + 1701). 1701 is not special by itself (non default CLDO does not stick), but works fine after flashing 0003.


0003 + any BIOS makes the motherboard boot at 90MHz, then applies BIOS BCLK. It's an old cold boot fix (before 9943/9945) when the BIOS did not include any timings tables, Rtt or CAD settings. It did not work well at that time so it got forgotten. I don't know if it works now for those that have cold boot issues, I only use it to find out if CLDO voltage in a new BIOS sticks or not. But it works very good with 1701 so I have been using it for 2 days now with 1701.

Note: 0003 should be flashed using Flash Back, then any other BIOS can be flashed on top of it, it's not meant to be used as a BIOS by it self, you could use it as a default BIOS but this is not the propose of 0003.
Reverting from 0003 requires a BIOS that you can get from Elmor.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

that's interesting
could it potentially solve VID issues ?
As in... some get weird vid readings like...either way to low or way to high


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Yes, look below (with BIOS version, date, time and EC version)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toxzl2*
> 
> Read my post, elmor recommended those steps and he said you can revert to whatever previous BIOS was working well for you and mine was 1403. ?


you know I tried something similar not that long ago when my board stopped reporting actual voltage and started doing this round up crap. I tried flashing incremental back to 9920 (the last bios I remember having actual manual voltage control) with no luck. I don't know if anyone else has been having this issue, I've been dealing with it since 1403


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> that's interesting
> could it potentially solve VID issues ?
> As in... some get weird vid readings like...either way to low or way to high


What VID issues beside + 0.05V when using P-stats? This is not an issue because it only requires to lower Vcore offset to balance the voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> you know I tried something similar not that long ago when my board stopped reporting actual voltage and started doing this round up crap. I tried flashing incremental back to 9920 (the last bios I remember having actual manual voltage control) with no luck. I don't know if anyone else has been having this issue, I've been dealing with it since 1403


It requires a BIOS reset, flashing 0003 using Flash Back then flashing a BIOS of your choice using Asus EZFlash. I have done this many times, no issues so far.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> 0003 + any BIOS makes the motherboard boot at 90MHz, then applies BIOS BCLK. It's an old cold boot fix (before 9943/9945) when the BIOS did not include any timings tables, Rtt or CAD settings. It did not work well at that time so it got forgotten. I don't know if it works now for those that have cold boot issues, I only use it to find out if CLDO voltage in a new BIOS sticks or not. But it works very good with 1701 so I have been using it for 2 days now with 1701.
> 
> Note: 0003 should be flashed using Flash Back, then any other BIOS can be flashed on top of it, it's not meant to be used as a BIOS by it self, you could use it as a default BIOS but this is not the propose of 0003.
> Reverting from 0003 requires a BIOS that you can get from Elmor.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> What VID issues beside + 0.05V when using P-stats? This is not an issue because it only requires to lower Vcore offset to balance the voltage.
> It requires a BIOS reset, flashing 0003 using Flash Back then flashing a BIOS of your choice using Asus EZFlash. I have done this many times, no issues so far.


Thats an incredibly great thing to hear, I'll to go mess with that later tomorrow; I'll start by flashing 1701 on top to see if I can't get things stable without llc with my next brilliant idea I have and if not I'll just redo the process and flash 1602 on top for posterity's sake. on that note what did you mean by reverting requiring a bios from elmor? your wording there confuses me.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

@Ramad
you obviously didn't read my previous post here
Didn't get any response... so no surprise realy


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thats an incredibly great thing to hear, I'll to go mess with that later tomorrow; I'll start by flashing 1701 on top to see if I can't get things stable without llc with my next brilliant idea I have and if not I'll just redo the process and flash 1602 on top for posterity's sake.
> 
> 
> on that note what did you mean by reverting requiring a bios from elmor? your wording there confuses me.


0003 flashes MBEC (motherboard embedded chip) to 9854 as marked in the screenshot that I have posted earlier, MBEC is normally 312 or 310. A special BIOS is required to revert to 312 (BIOS 0096, which cannot be downloaded here). Check your BIOS to find out if your motherboard is using the EC version 9854 or 312.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> @Ramad
> you obviously didn't read my previous post here
> Didn't get any response... so no surprise realy


You did not read my post here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/27690#post_26371142


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> @Ramad
> you obviously didn't read my previous post here
> Didn't get any response... so no surprise realy


dude, don't waste your time on Ramad man, he is the main reason why The Stilt left this thread..

Elmor is working on a new firmware that fixes some issues with the sensors on this motherboard which are basically a mess since launch day.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> ....You did not read my post here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/27690#post_26371142


Actually i did and it got me thinking... but never mind
Surely some one else will be so kind and respont to what my remark/question was with actual constructive info


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Actually i did and it got me thinking... but never mind
> Surely some one else will be so kind and respont to what my remark/question was with actual constructive info


Dear DarkLordThe1st

If you are asking after providing sufficient information then I will answer if I know the answer, you say issues, I ask what issues beside higher VID when P-stats are active?
Can you try explaining to me what VID issues you are having, so I can help if I can?


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Dude... read my post and see that it states .... no p-states and c-states enabled .... yet AIDA showed me 0.9V for the VID value
Apparently... you misunderstood me









EDIT:
Just wanted some one to verify my conclusion


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Dude... read my post and see that it states .... no p-states and c-states enabled .... yet AIDA showed me 0.9V for the VID value
> Apparently... you misunderstood me


Can you please post a screenshot of HWinfo64?


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Hope AIDA is fine for you
Don't have the HWinfo installed atm


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Hope AIDA is fine for you
> Don't have the HWinfo installed atm
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Please post a screenshot of HWInfo using a portable version of it, no need to install: https://www.hwinfo.com/download.php


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Please post a screenshot of HWInfo using a portable version of it, no need to install: https://www.hwinfo.com/download.php


Good idea
Here you go 

EDIT:
how come i see difrent VID value (compared to AIDA) LOL


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Good idea
> Here you go


Can you read VID in HWInfo? What does it say?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> EDIT:
> how come i see difrent VID value (compared to AIDA) LOL


OK, using the wrong monitoring software I guess. I hope that I could help you.







You are welcome by the way.








I wish you and all other members a good night.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> But where that came from?? Iscthat some unofficial moded one?? One i have says v2 on it weirs.
> 
> I tebd to rum custom 13000 if that does 2 passes good enough for me. Never managed to get more passes on any pf my systems. **** cant pass 10 loops on stock settings haha
> 
> Like 5820k would not even get 2 passes lol


I can do 10 passes @ 12000 IBT

Fail to pass the test means You are not stable.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Can you read VID in HWInfo? What does it say?
> OK, using the wrong monitoring software I guess. I hope that I could help you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you and all other members a good night.


LOL
Next time... try using "Original" button (when in Gallery View)









To bad... no one still hasn't been able to either tell me if my conclusion was wrong or good


----------



## toxzl2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> It's nice that you have tried flashing 0003 and 1403 after that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been testing it with 1701 for 2 days now (0003 + 1701). 1701 is not special by itself (non default CLDO does not stick), but works fine after flashing 0003.


Thank you! I am really happy right now... you have no idea how many days I have suffered trying to make this work.

One question, if I want to upgrade to 1701, do I have to USB reflash 0003 again and then Ezflash 1701? or 0003 microcode is already installed and I can Ezflash to 1701 from 1403 without problems?

Thank you!


----------



## toxzl2

I have the same EC1 version, this is from 0003 BIOS right?

So far so good with 0003 + 1403.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> LOL
> Next time... try using "Original" button (when in Gallery View)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To bad... no one still hasn't been able to either tell me if my conclusion was wrong or good


I guess I have time for 1 more answer before I get to bed.

I knew that AIDA misreported VID voltage, but I wanted you to see it by using the right tool, and to think by yourself and get the conclusion you are after on your own.

You have been here long enough to know that Vcore is not effected by P-stats voltages when P-stats are not active, and HWInfo did show that the reported VID is the same as Vcore because you have not activated P-stats, which means that your CPU will always be running at the same frequency and the same voltage all the time unaffected by *disabled* P-stats and P-stats settings such as voltage and frequency.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toxzl2*
> 
> I have the same EC1 version, this is from 0003 BIOS right?
> 
> So far so good with 0003 + 1403.


Easy to check by entering the BIOS. If EC1 is 9854 then you are good.








You can try updating to 1701 and I think EC1 will not be effected. Save your BIOS settings to a profile on a USB drive using Tools in the BIOS before flashing 1701, so you have a working 1403 profile in case you don't like 1701. Good luck.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toxzl2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> It's nice that you have tried flashing 0003 and 1403 after that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been testing it with 1701 for 2 days now (0003 + 1701). 1701 is not special by itself (non default CLDO does not stick), but works fine after flashing 0003.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I am really happy right now... you have no idea how many days I have suffered trying to make this work.
> 
> One question, if I want to upgrade to 1701, do I have to USB reflash 0003 again and then Ezflash 1701? or 0003 microcode is already installed and I can Ezflash to 1701 from 1403 without problems?
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...

My understanding is that most of the C6H BIOSes do not mess with the microcode in the way that 0003 does. In any case, once you have 0003 it sticks unless you contact elmor for a special removal tool BIOS. Future BIOSes may modify it if present, and we may actually be told if they do. Best bet is to keep a watch on EC1.


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Well, I'm having a dilemma,
> 
> My formerly stable OC settings are not working as well in 1701. Mind you I also used Stilt's "safe" and "fast" 3200 settings. Fast was erroring quickly in Memtest pro, while safe was taking longer but still doing so (for single rank 2x8 Sammy B).
> 
> I kept dialing the cas up and the loosening the timings, it got better but kept erroring. Finally I said "ok, let's just not start up zenstates and see if it passes this way without the overclock. Well it ran for about 3-4 hours (over 200% on each of the 5 instances it spawned, a couple over 400-500%) with no errors. So I assume my clock is not entirely stable now. my original P0 Pstate was 39x @ 1.35v. This was stable in my previous bios with 3200 manually set but with Cas latencies around the 16 16 16 16 36 mark. Those same settings and using the OC are not passing with 1701. Do I dial my OC back (I'm less inclined to raise the voltage above 1.35, I could try 1.38 or so I suppose but would like to stay under 1.4. it seems like it's close (should note that I also have SoC at 1.1. My P1 and P2 states (less important really) are 32x @ 1.15v and 15x @ 0.9v respectively.) I'm running a Ryzen 5 1600, obviously on the crosshair. I could try messing with ProcODT but my experience in previous BIOSes has been, when I've tried to use it, it results in the system not booting.
> 
> Any thoughts on how to approach this from here?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


My settings that I used in BIOS 9920 were rendered useless with BIOS 1701. Took a day to get them stable and they are totally different (voltages). I'm not SURE but the last bit that I needed to get them stable (not including wiht mess with VDDP, VTTDDR voltages), was increasing SOC Voltage. I was using 1.10v before and had memtest error @ 300%. Increased to 1.125v and was able to go past the 500% mark and that was enough for me. Hope this helps at all. Rolling back from 1701 to 9920 did not help at all with my old settings (I guess flashing 1701 did something extra).


----------



## ReDXfiRe

What does EC1 Version 0310 do different from 9854? And does it comprimise any stability issues (if anyone has tested). Thanks.


----------



## haryadiaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> 0003 flashes MBEC (motherboard embedded chip) to 9854 as marked in the screenshot that I have posted earlier, MBEC is normally 312 or 310. A special BIOS is required to revert to 312 (BIOS 0096, which cannot be downloaded here). Check your BIOS to find out if your motherboard is using the EC version 9854 or 312.
> You did not read my post here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/27690#post_26371142


Hi Sir, I noticed that my EC is 9854, can you PM me,where I can download the BIOS 0096 for MBEC 310 or 312?


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

I always thought duel channel was better but i was reading and it seems like single channel is better performance? is this true?


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> I always thought duel channel was better but i was reading and it seems like single channel is better performance? is this true?


Maybe you are confusing Dual Channel and Single Channel with, Single Rank and Dual Rank Memories.


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> I always thought duel channel was better but i was reading and it seems like single channel is better performance? is this true?


Maybe you are confusing Dual Channel and Single Channel, with Dual and Single Rank memories.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReDXfiRe*
> 
> Maybe you are confusing Dual Channel and Single Channel, with Dual and Single Rank memories.


bro, i swear im not drunk or high but i 100% forgot all about rank vs channels lol my ram is below. im dumb af xD

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/dominator-platinum-series-32gb-2-x-16gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c15-memory-kit-cmd32gx4m2b3000c15


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toxzl2*
> 
> That was your fix? LOL


but you first try it, clown


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haryadiaja*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> 0003 flashes MBEC (motherboard embedded chip) to 9854 as marked in the screenshot that I have posted earlier, MBEC is normally 312 or 310. A special BIOS is required to revert to 312 (BIOS 0096, which cannot be downloaded here). Check your BIOS to find out if your motherboard is using the EC version 9854 or 312.
> You did not read my post here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/27690#post_26371142
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sir, I noticed that my EC is 9854, can you PM me,where I can download the BIOS 0096 for MBEC 310 or 312?
Click to expand...

First, read these two posts, at a minimum: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/10320_30#post_26031379; http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/16350_30#post_26109009

Anyone wanting to play with an ancient BIOS should find its inception message in this thread and read on from there to learn what its virtues and deficiencies are.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> You have to use the AVX version as it is much more stressful than the other one.. Test it and you know why.. IBT non AVX is pointless to stress test on these chips, it dates back to the 990FX era...


I see there is like 10-11 power draw increase but goes much faster than old one i was sure one i was using had AVX in it hehe. Had to drop bclk by 1 notch to pass few rounds.



That 193 Peak power draw









Lets put Realbench on and go running gotta do my daily 10k









Im messing around with 3549 on ddr Stilt 3466 settings. Cant use 3200 fast with cl13's ddrs packing up :/


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I guess I have time for 1 more answer before I get to bed.
> 
> I knew that AIDA misreported VID voltage, but I wanted you to see it by using the right tool, and to think by yourself and get the conclusion you are after on your own.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You have been here long enough to know that Vcore is not effected by P-stats voltages when P-stats are not active, and HWInfo did show that the reported VID is the same as Vcore because you have not activated P-stats, which means that your CPU will always be running at the same frequency and the same voltage all the time unaffected by *disabled* P-stats and P-stats settings such as voltage and frequency.
> Easy to check by entering the BIOS. If EC1 is 9854 then you are good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can try updating to 1701 and I think EC1 will not be effected. Save your BIOS settings to a profile on a USB drive using Tools in the BIOS before flashing 1701, so you have a working 1403 profile in case you don't like 1701. Good luck.


Drew the same conclusion (more or less)
Wasen't 100% sure
Tnx for confirming


----------



## LicSqualo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> First, read these two posts, at a minimum: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/10320_30#post_26031379; http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/16350_30#post_26109009
> 
> Anyone wanting to play with an ancient BIOS should find its inception message in this thread and read on from there to learn what its virtues and deficiencies are.


Thank you all for the informations, so checking I've found this: MBEC-AM4-0310











What I've to do now?

Reflesh the older bios following the Elmor schema?

Thx in advance to clarify.


----------



## 1usmus

*CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0096* http://www.mediafire.com/file/nsffgxwic59r8c1/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0096.zip
MBEC 312 is here



*before flashing - clear cmos memory (reset button on MB)*

+

*3466 dual rank (not fully stable)








*


----------



## LicSqualo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0096* http://www.mediafire.com/file/nsffgxwic59r8c1/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0096.zip
> MBEC 312 is here
> 
> +


Probably this answer is for me







Thank you!

Well, if I read correctly (someone can point me correctly if I'm wrong, please!) I've to flash both, first 0096 and after 003 and finally come back to 1701, right?

But the question for me is: I've to do this? What are the issues with this EC fw?
I don't have the coldboot issue and my ram is clocked to 3500 (3466 + 40 Mhz bck overclock) with the Stilt fast timings for 3200Mhz clock ram. Stable for my criteria.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LicSqualo*
> 
> Probably this answer is for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Well, if I read correctly (someone can point me correctly if I'm wrong, please!) I've to flash both, first 0096 and after 003 and finally come back to 1701, right?
> 
> But the question for me is: I've to do this? What are the issues with this EC fw?
> I don't have the coldboot issue and my ram is clocked to 3500 (3466 + 40 Mhz bck overclock) with the Stilt fast timings for 3200Mhz clock ram. Stable for my criteria.


0096 -> 1701








0003 version its another way only for testing

I think there is not only a solution to the problem coldboot


----------



## LicSqualo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> 0096 -> 1403 -> 1701
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0003 version its another way only for testing
> 
> I think there is not only a solution to the problem coldboot


Ok, thanks a lot!









But I've 1401 and not 1403, is the same? Sorry if I bother you, but flashing bios is really delicated, and can compromise my whole system...


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LicSqualo*
> 
> Ok, thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I've 1401 and not 1403, is the same? Sorry if I bother you, but flashing bios is really delicated, and can compromise my whole system...


0096 -> 1701 there was a mistake, fixed


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I see there is like 10-11 power draw increase but goes much faster than old one i was sure one i was using had AVX in it hehe. Had to drop bclk by 1 notch to pass few rounds.
> 
> 
> 
> That 193 Peak power draw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets put Realbench on and go running gotta do my daily 10k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im messing around with 3549 on ddr Stilt 3466 settings. Cant use 3200 fast with cl13's ddrs packing up :/


Yes, that is the correct one. Good Gflops too.

Keep in mind that when you are "stable' in IBT AVX doesn't mean you are completely stable. I use IBT for quick stability testing and later i test some other programs for longer stability.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Drew the same conclusion (more or less)
> Wasen't 100% sure
> Tnx for confirming


Its not only Aida64 but hardwareinfo64 reports high VID too.

I get VID of 1.417 in hardwareinfo64, its rather annoying but i don't pay that much attention to it as i know there is a fix on its way with new BIOS or firmware i've been told by Elmor.


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I think there is not only a solution to the problem coldboot


Isn't it kind of cheating?
I mean you can force CPU to train memory on higher speed / tighter timings but in reality they won't be stable?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Isn't it kind of cheating?
> I mean you can force CPU to train memory on higher speed / tighter timings but in reality they won't be stable?


This is not a cheating, the stability of the system is not achieved by adjusting one parameter, if there is a training of memory, then there is a possibility to stabilize it. In my case it was 3,466 DUAL RANK


----------



## Anty

Stupid question - how to export BIOS settings to txt file







?
User profiles saved in BIOS are in binary form...


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Stupid question - how to export BIOS settings to txt file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> User profiles saved in BIOS are in binary form...


Ctrl + F2 in menu profile


----------



## Anty

THX, will finally try 1701...


----------



## lolerk52

Is there some central resource for Stilt timings? Google searching is rather scattered and not giving me much information


----------



## Anty

This?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolerk52*
> 
> Is there some central resource for Stilt timings? Google searching is rather scattered and not giving me much information


If you were reading in this thread instead of Google you would know that The Stilt timings are on the BIOS itself..

Its under memory presets.


----------



## lolerk52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> If you were reading in this thread instead of Google you would know that The Stilt timings are on the BIOS itself..
> 
> Its under memory presets.


I see, thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> This?


Thanks!


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LicSqualo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> First, read these two posts, at a minimum: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/10320_30#post_26031379; http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/16350_30#post_26109009
> 
> Anyone wanting to play with an ancient BIOS should find its inception message in this thread and read on from there to learn what its virtues and deficiencies are.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the informations, so checking I've found this: MBEC-AM4-0310
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I've to do now?
> 
> Reflesh the older bios following the Elmor schema?
> 
> Thx in advance to clarify.
Click to expand...

Phew! Once upon a time, there were problems with boot failures that auto reverted to the default settings. To overcome this (I believe as a temporary fix), @elmor made a special BIOS (0003) that modified the microcode so that the boot would run at 90 MHz BCLK for a couple of seconds, thereby giving the BIOS time to establish what it needed to for AMD's DRAM training to be successful.

More recently, we have had the capability to set the number of reboots that are allowed on the same timings/voltages/resistance/etc before reversion. This setting is now in the Tweaks menus somewhere (I don't have access to the BIOS at present to clarify). So, one can set the number of allowed fails to 3 or greater and watch cold booting cycle a few times, or one can experiment by making the 0003 BIOS the EC1 microcode and then installing more recent BIOSes. @Ramad seems to be doing the later at the moment. Most here who have "passed on"







have been running the more recent EC 310 or 312 by default and depending on the multiple boot capability now available.

Overclocking is all about experimentation, so you are free to decide your own path. However, if you want to get rid of 0003's microcode after experimenting, you will need to contact @elmor.

As a historical note, I think it was @The Stilt who mentioned the version of the microcode in a message response that led to a lot of chatter here, resulting in a plea to forget the microcode version. Of course, we didn't.


----------



## kaseki

I should add that if a given set of BIOS settings take more than a few cycles to boot (POST), then it is best to push the "Start" button on the lower back of the board (in normal tower configurations). This will revert the functioning timings to default, while leaving all your settings intact. As a result, you can modify one thing or the other to try to tune your way to POST stability. Once POST stability is achieved, then further tunings can be made as a result of testing in the OS.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I ... *if a given set of BIOS settings take more than a few cycles to boot (POST)*, then it is best to push the "Start" button on the lower back of the board (in normal tower configurations). This will revert the functioning timings to default, while leaving all your settings intact. As a result, you can modify one thing or the other to try to tune your way to POST stability. Once POST stability is achieved, then further tunings can be made as a result of testing in the OS.


Other way is to turn off PC from power supply button, and then boot it again... at least to me works.


----------



## Anty

Flashed 1701
Set [email protected] Stilt's for fun - boot....
Set [email protected] for fun - boot...









As usual - need to test this but I was NEVER able to boot like this soo easily - with 4 sticks...


----------



## Pilotasso

it boots but is it stable?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Phew! Once upon a time, there were problems with boot failures that auto reverted to the default settings. To overcome this (I believe as a temporary fix), @elmor made a special BIOS (0003) that modified the microcode so that the boot would run at 90 MHz BCLK for a couple of seconds, thereby giving the BIOS time to establish what it needed to for AMD's DRAM training to be successful.
> 
> More recently, we have had the capability to set the number of reboots that are allowed on the same timings/voltages/resistance/etc before reversion. This setting is now in the Tweaks menus somewhere (I don't have access to the BIOS at present to clarify). So, one can set the number of allowed fails to 3 or greater and watch cold booting cycle a few times, or one can experiment by making the 0003 BIOS the EC1 microcode and then installing more recent BIOSes. @Ramad seems to be doing the later at the moment. Most here who have "passed on"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have been running the more recent EC 310 or 312 by default and depending on the multiple boot capability now available.
> 
> Overclocking is all about experimentation, so you are free to decide your own path. However, if you want to get rid of 0003's microcode after experimenting, you will need to contact @elmor.
> 
> As a historical note, I think it was @The Stilt who mentioned the version of the microcode in a message response that led to a lot of chatter here, resulting in a plea to forget the microcode version. Of course, we didn't.


Thank you for clarifying, well put! I was beginning to think it was just me (+Rep)

As for 1701.
Long story short, I worked it hard for 4 days and could not repeat what I get on 9920 (which runs issue free other than returning from sleep thing).
Starting the OC from scratch didn't even help.
Back to waiting for 07.
Currently back on 9920 and very stable 3925MHz and 3466MHz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Still have to re-run HCI and OCCT but things are holding up real well.
Pstate 0 with Global Cstates Enabled

3925346610717_setting.txt 19k .txt file


----------



## Anty

Not yet







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> it boots but is it stable?


Not now.
It passes CB15 (no score change BTW).
It fails on IBT AVX - but CPU voltage is different than in 1501 - I need to verify it first,

BTW
Is there a rule to calculate RTT and CAD bus values?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes, that is the correct one. Good Gflops too.
> 
> Keep in mind that when you are "stable' in IBT AVX doesn't mean you are completely stable. I use IBT for quick stability testing and later i test some other programs for longer stability.


There is only 1 real stability tes i found. Producing videos in Power director








Like i could have passed prime over 8 hours over 1000% on hci memtest few hours of TPU emmtest Realbenchn loops few hours of crusher.

And STILL CRASH around 30- 40 minutes in to project rendering when whole gopro footage takes around 20 hours to produce.

Real stability test in my case is 20 hours of constant production with Cyberlink Power director :]


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> There is only 1 real stability tes i found. Producing videos in Power director
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like i could have passed prime over 8 hours over 1000% on hci memtest few hours of TPU emmtest Realbenchn loops few hours of crusher.
> 
> And STILL CRASH around 30- 40 minutes in to project rendering when whole gopro footage takes around 20 hours to produce.
> 
> Real stability test in my case is 20 hours of constant production with Cyberlink Power director :]


I had the same with IBT AVX. Could pass 20 runs "stable" but i crashed at playing Crysis 3 after 15 minutes... I decided that i didn't like IBT AVX that much but it was a good reference for finding quick stability. If the Gflops are close to each other after 4 runs or more, i quit the program and try something else like Prime95 or OCCT with AVX enabled. Doing that never failed me so far.

There is not just one way of determine stability but some programs like OCCT with AVX enabled are rather good and when i am stable for over an hour in that program i basically can do whatever i want without a crash or hiccup.

Testing memory is even simpler. I let Memtest run for couple of hours and in the meantime i am doing something else like, going to the store or i run it overnight. You can do the same with other stress testing programs. I like Realbench too.

I don't know that Cyberlink program you are talking about but i use Sony Vegas Pro 15 for my clips. I used to use Adobe Premiere Pro but Sony Vegas is so much better in every possible way. My system laughs at 1080 p clips, i use my GPU when rendering and it makes an huge difference.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> ... giant snip ... Currently back on 9920 and very stable 3925MHz and 3466MHz


Still running 9920 with a more conservative 2 x 16 3333 MT/s and 1800X 3.8 GHz. Waiting for a new BIOS so spectacular that it will motivate me to tear the PC out of the AV system and set it up for efficient tuning.


----------



## Esenel

Aida64 Extreme. It drives me crazy.

Most of the time it shows me a latency of ~70-71.
Even when I use 3466Mhz CL14 (non stable).
Once in a while then I get ~66.7 ns Oo
Next run..... 71ns....

Regardless the version 5.90 or 5.92.

I just ran Stilts 3466 CL15 and again. 70-71.
When I see other screenshots with the same timings they are around 67ns.

I use Bios 9920 and also set it up fresh again with cmos clear and 20 sec power button way.

Any ideas guys? :-(


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esenel*
> 
> Aida64 Extreme. It drives me crazy.
> 
> Most of the time it shows me a latency of ~70-71.
> Even when I use 3466Mhz CL14 (non stable).
> Once in a while then I get ~66.7 ns Oo
> Next run..... 71ns....
> 
> Regardless the version 5.90 or 5.92.
> 
> I just ran Stilts 3466 CL15 and again. 70-71.
> When I see other screenshots with the same timings they are around 67ns.
> 
> I use Bios 9920 and also set it up fresh again with cmos clear and 20 sec power button way.
> 
> Any ideas guys? :-(


* The timings you compare are from identical kits?
* You setted every memorysetting the same ?
* Same memory strap ?


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Flashed 1701
> Set [email protected] Stilt's for fun - boot....
> Set [email protected] for fun - boot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual - need to test this but I was NEVER able to boot like this soo easily - with 4 sticks...


What EC1, EC2 and keyboot do you have? can you put a screenshot?

Thanks.


----------



## Esenel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> * The timings you compare are from identical kits?
> * You setted every memorysetting the same ?
> * Same memory strap ?


Yes the same kit.
Same timings. 3466 Stilt. (every setting the same? very good question)

I am comparing to this link:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread/520#post_26240232

With the Stilt 3466 CL15 preset in bios 9920.
In what latency range some should be with Trident Z 3200 CL14 2x8GB Kit?

I did another run. now it was 69ns. Is it ok? Too slow?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Naeem

i have 1.45v set into Crosshair Hero but when i put 100% load on my cpu volatges drops to 1.36v - 1.38v for some reason anyone else noticed it on their ryzen


----------



## LightningManGTS

Only having the system boot loop once
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> i have 1.45v set into Crosshair Hero but when i put 100% load on my cpu volatges drops to 1.36v - 1.38v for some reason anyone else noticed it on their ryzen


core vid is not your vcore, its the base voltage your offset is based off of, to see your actual vcore scroll down to cpu [#0] in hwifnfo for your voltage after vdrop and to asus crosshair vi hero to see whatever your bios would normally spit out for your vcore voltage


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Has anyone worked on why the ryzen CPU's (mainly 1700) still has temp spikes? going up 10c every 5-10 sec and then going back down? and do we have a fix for this?


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> 0096 -> 1701
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0003 version its another way only for testing
> 
> I think there is not only a solution to the problem coldboot


What is the point in flashing 0096? Is this also a possible fix for coldboot issues?
And is 0003 the way to go to perhaps fix the coldboot issues? 0003 isn't linked anymore on the 1st page, anyone knows why?

Because I suffer from serious coldboot problems, have to reset the machine 5-6 times before it finally boots up, sammy b-die ram with loose timings... a shame with this piece of crap board.


----------



## EightCores

1701 Bios has helped my 1800x and 64GB RAM run better than it ever has. It is not perfect -- my 3200MHz RAM will only work at 2926MHz but it has no problems and will run at 3.9GHz and the CPU runs at less than 1.3v

It has taken a long time to get this far but I am now happy. I can now just use the computer and no longer need to tweak it. It turns in a Cinibench at 1620 and above.


----------



## voreo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> Has anyone worked on why the ryzen CPU's (mainly 1700) still has temp spikes? going up 10c every 5-10 sec and then going back down? and do we have a fix for this?


I see that, i think its just the sensor.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voreo*
> 
> I see that, i think its just the sensor.


for sure, but im sick of seeing my fans ramp up aton lol i had to make it so fans dont ramp up till 60c but still.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I had the same with IBT AVX. Could pass 20 runs "stable" but i crashed at playing Crysis 3 after 15 minutes... I decided that i didn't like IBT AVX that much but it was a good reference for finding quick stability. If the Gflops are close to each other after 4 runs or more, i quit the program and try something else like Prime95 or OCCT with AVX enabled. Doing that never failed me so far.
> 
> There is not just one way of determine stability but some programs like OCCT with AVX enabled are rather good and when i am stable for over an hour in that program i basically can do whatever i want without a crash or hiccup.
> 
> Testing memory is even simpler. I let Memtest run for couple of hours and in the meantime i am doing something else like, going to the store or i run it overnight. You can do the same with other stress testing programs. I like Realbench too.
> 
> I don't know that Cyberlink program you are talking about but i use Sony Vegas Pro 15 for my clips. I used to use Adobe Premiere Pro but Sony Vegas is so much better in every possible way. My system laughs at 1080 p clips, i use my GPU when rendering and it makes an huge difference.


https://www.cyberlink.com/products/powerdirector-ultra/features_en_GB.html?&r=1

I render on CPU full on. GPU is mining 24/7 paying for bills







Could use my Titan X to speed up rendering but not fussed about time as much just leave it overnight and whole day after rave hahah.

My system got full load 24/7 for few months now


----------



## PeerlessGirl

> Quote:





> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I am fairly conservative with voltages myself but I don't think going up to 1.4v (without using LLC) is bad. Try 1.38v and if that doesn't work, you can probably get to 3.8ghz with a lot lower volts as well.


I'll try that out. The worst part of all this is all the sliding puzzle-pieces between CPU/memory/voltages for both, frequency, boot voltage, voltage ProcODT, etc. It's not as simple as just dialing in a multiplier like the old days. Heh.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> Over all i am happy with OCing, 3.925 @1.46Volt, 32GB ram @3000mhz 16-15-15-33-1T Single channel. idle's at 30c, 40c @load. 60c @ stress test.
> 
> only issue i have is the fan ramping up at random times, iv disabled sense MI Skew. so im just going to buy new fans since im using stock fans from the corsair 570x and h110i.
> 
> i would like to see 3200mhz on my kit (even tho its sold as a 3000mhz kit) and lower volts on CPU but still, im happy with it. cant wait for Gen 2 ryzen lol


Don't feel too bad, I can't even get 3200 half the time on a Sammy B kit rated for 3600. In retrospect, knowing more about how things ended up, I'd have gotten the 3200 kit, though maybe it'll make 3600 with Zen2 or 3.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReDXfiRe*
> 
> My settings that I used in BIOS 9920 were rendered useless with BIOS 1701. Took a day to get them stable and they are totally different (voltages). I'm not SURE but the last bit that I needed to get them stable (not including wiht mess with VDDP, VTTDDR voltages), was increasing SOC Voltage. I was using 1.10v before and had memtest error @ 300%. Increased to 1.125v and was able to go past the 500% mark and that was enough for me. Hope this helps at all. Rolling back from 1701 to 9920 did not help at all with my old settings (I guess flashing 1701 did something extra).


I was using 1.0 and had bumped it to 1.1 as several had recommended. It was fine at 1.0 with the old bios, and 1.1 isn't even enough here, not sure how much higher I'm comfortable going.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> for sure, but im sick of seeing my fans ramp up aton lol i had to make it so fans dont ramp up till 60c but still.


There's a setting in the BIOS under Q-Fan control that controls how "responsive" or how "fast" the fans react to temp changes. Move that offset up a few notches and it'll keep your fans from going up and down like a Vegas working girl.


----------



## klrpwnzsmtms

Could anyone confirm if CMR16GX4M2C3466C16 (3466MHz CL16 kit) falls into "HQ" b-die category?


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klrpwnzsmtms*
> 
> Could anyone confirm if CMR16GX4M2C3466C16 (3466MHz CL16 kit) falls into "HQ" b-die category?


http://www.ocdrift.com/review-corsair-vengeance-rgb-ddr4-3466mhz-c16-2x8gb-memory-kit/2/

Yes, they are Sammy b-die for those that don't open the link to a very comprehensive review of a small kit of RAM.


----------



## klrpwnzsmtms

I know they're Samsung B-Die chips, I'm just unsure if they're as good as 3200c15, 3600c16 rated kits which are capable of working with Stilt's "HQ" timings.


----------



## coreykill99

well nothing is sold listed as HQ. basically its just whether your sticks want to do it or not.
same as a CPU the sticks are rated for a speed. EX. 3466 cl16
its just if there is further headroom to push them or not. some sticks still have room to grow. some dont. same as a CPU
wont know until you boot them up and start playing with straps and timings.
if your looking to bin sticks. you might have to buy them from a brick and mortar store so if they dont work how you would like you can return them with little fuss.


----------



## toxzl2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> What is the point in flashing 0096? Is this also a possible fix for coldboot issues?
> And is 0003 the way to go to perhaps fix the coldboot issues? 0003 isn't linked anymore on the 1st page, anyone knows why?
> 
> Because I suffer from serious coldboot problems, have to reset the machine 5-6 times before it finally boots up, sammy b-die ram with loose timings... a shame with this piece of crap board.


I had the same issues until I flashed to 0003 with USB Flashback and then updated to 1403 with EZflash. I tested cold boot and it was much better than before and memory training was faster and now I don't see any orange DRAM led. I only saw one F9 code and it was random... I unplugged the power cord and waited a few minutes and it happened but I tried a few more times and it booted just fine (2 auto resets, and then straight to Windows OC 3200) without reversing to 2133. The auto resets only happens when I unplug the power cord. If you just shut down your PC and power it back on, it does not happen. You just go directly to Windows. I upgraded to 1701 with EZflash and it behaves the same as 1403 so I am good!

I think it has something to do with the EC1 BIOS version, I am pretty stable with 0003 (9584) and BIOS 1701.

I know all these problems shouldn't exist... I have never had this with Intel motherboards or processors. It sucks but Ryzen 1700 is a really good processor! Cinebench 1720 score at, 3.9GHZ and 3200 RAM.


----------



## Ryoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> for sure, but im sick of seeing my fans ramp up aton lol i had to make it so fans dont ramp up till 60c but still.


use fan smoothing, set it to something like 7 or higher depend on how fast u want it react to temperature change


----------



## voreo

Still no luck getting better than stock on the main ram timings with 1403 on the corsair lpx 3200 (CL16 kit)

I can adjust subtimings to fast/extreme just fine... its the first 4 that don't wanna play nice below whats on the sticker.

Oh well, at least adjusting the subtimings helped in cinebench 8-12 points. xD


----------



## Motley01

I just upgraded to 1701. I ended up lowering my 1700 down to 3.95Ghz. But I was able to overclock my ram (in sig) to 3300mhz.

So far everything is stable, no issues. I'm liking the updated, and good to see Asus still working on improving their BIOS.


----------



## elguero

If you are on the market for new memory you should wait, gskill announced trident z memory just for ryzen.

https://www.geeky-gadgets.com/g-skill-amd-ryzen-optimized-trident-z-rgb-ddr4-memory-25-09-2017/


----------



## voreo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elguero*
> 
> If you are on the market for new memory you should wait, gskill announced trident z memory just for ryzen.
> 
> https://www.geeky-gadgets.com/g-skill-amd-ryzen-optimized-trident-z-rgb-ddr4-memory-25-09-2017/


Sadly my builds only reaching 2 months old with Ryzen, so can't really swap








Looking at other things atm, like an m2 and new external xD


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Don't feel too bad, I can't even get 3200 half the time on a Sammy B kit rated for 3600. In retrospect, knowing more about how things ended up, I'd have gotten the 3200 kit, though maybe it'll make 3600 with Zen2 or 3.
> 
> I was using 1.0 and had bumped it to 1.1 as several had recommended. It was fine at 1.0 with the old bios, and 1.1 isn't even enough here, not sure how much higher I'm comfortable going.
> 
> There's a setting in the BIOS under Q-Fan control that controls how "responsive" or how "fast" the fans react to temp changes. Move that offset up a few notches and it'll keep your fans from going up and down like a Vegas working girl.


i think iv changed this, i think it was fan smoothing up/down time? moved it up to like 7.7sec and with fans not ramping till 60c i have had a much better time.

as for Ram i got what i paid for but i would have loved 3200mhz. i heard Zen 2 will be out in feb 2018, if the 2700 doesn't beat the Intel 8700k i might switch.


----------



## toxick

Almost half an hour of Prime95


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes, that is the correct one. Good Gflops too.
> 
> Keep in mind that when you are "stable' in IBT AVX doesn't mean you are completely stable. I use IBT for quick stability testing and later i test some other programs for longer stability.


this 1701 bios in my case is truly best one !!! first time i was able to pas IBT and AVX that is @4000 ok i had to drop mems from 3549 to 3200. But im using 3200 Fast Settings. In forza 7 i gained 5fps average in benchmarks









Also passed 2 loops of ibt max. And some other tests stuff

Btw have a look at power draw 195 thats 200% of stock







and still maxing out below 65c hehe


----------



## hurricane28

Yes this BIOS works really well for me too.

Sometimes i do get cold boot issues like it restarts 2 times but not always, i didn't have this on previous BIOS but i don't really care about boot times as i normally only do it once a day perhaps 2.

I still have issues with the EC controllers which will hopefully be fixed by Elmor shortly.

I am currently running 3.95 GHz at 1.350 Vcore under load with 3466 MHz CL 14 RAM and it works pretty well so far. I can't get it stable at 4 GHz with this RAM speed but maybe when i lower it to 3200 MHz i can although i don't see a reason in doing that actually. It takes too much volts imo.

My 3 120 mm fans don't even have to spin higher than 1380 rpm (which is the lowest setting on my fan controller) in order to keep it cool so cooling is not an issue here but rather the high volts it needs at higher clock speeds. Hopefully we will see big gain in overclocking with the new ryzen chips shortly.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes this BIOS works really well for me too.
> 
> Sometimes i do get cold boot issues like it restarts 2 times but not always, i didn't have this on previous BIOS but i don't really care about boot times as i normally only do it once a day perhaps 2.
> 
> I still have issues with the EC controllers which will hopefully be fixed by Elmor shortly.
> 
> I am currently running 3.95 GHz at 1.350 Vcore under load with 3466 MHz CL 14 RAM and it works pretty well so far. I can't get it stable at 4 GHz with this RAM speed but maybe when i lower it to 3200 MHz i can although i don't see a reason in doing that actually. It takes too much volts imo.
> 
> My 3 120 mm fans don't even have to spin higher than 1380 rpm (which is the lowest setting on my fan controller) in order to keep it cool so cooling is not an issue here but rather the high volts it needs at higher clock speeds. Hopefully we will see big gain in overclocking with the new ryzen chips shortly.


Well loudest thing in my system atm is waterpump. Passive opsu case fans at 500rpm radiator fans at 650 thats after like i mentioned WEEKS of constant up time
I dont care about power draw or heat at all and 4000 with 3200 is faster than what i had







.

Btw new NV drivers gave me 20% fps gain !!!


Everything maxed 200% render scale 2xmsaa Titan MINCES this game lol


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> That's some nice trick, + rep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I should add that you must have *HPET* disabled.


Where to find this in the (Crosshair VI Hero) bios ?
That a hidden option ? Can't find it

EDIT :
A txt export from bios settings revealed that it has the option
But could not locate it...


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Where to find this in the (Crosshair VI Hero) bios ?
> That a hidden option ? Can't find it


powershell, run the command bellow, without quotes.:

To disable HPET "bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock"

To enable HPET "bcdedit /set useplatformclock true"


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> powershell, run the command bellow, without quotes.:
> 
> To disable HPET "bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock"
> 
> To enable HPET "bcdedit /set useplatformclock true"


Tnx
Gonna try that
What you use the checker for? To see if it behaves better when hpet is disabled or something?
Never used that tool... so...


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Hmmm
Elevated powershell should do the trick but when i entered the disable command, it resulted in a message saying that the element can't be found
The checker showed all red bars LOL
So i suppose i have to find out the cause of that

EDIT 1:
Found the supposedly correct commands here
Maybe that 'll work

EDIT 2:
That worked like a charm
Time for some testing


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> this 1701 bios in my case is truly best one !!! first time i was able to pas IBT and AVX that is @4000 ok i had to drop mems from 3549 to 3200. But im using 3200 Fast Settings. In forza 7 i gained 5fps average in benchmarks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also passed 2 loops of ibt max. And some other tests stuff
> 
> Btw have a look at power draw 195 thats 200% of stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and still maxing out below 65c hehe


Nice must have a realy nice coling setup, whats your LLC - Vcore and Sense MI skew settings for that temp m8 ?


----------



## MynRich

1701 =

Ryzen 7 1700 4GHz 1.3875v (about 1.73v in HWinfo64)
kit of F4-3600C15D-16GTZ DDR4 @ 3333MHz 14-14-14-14-30-44-300-1T 1.37v 1.4vboot
ProcODT 60Ohms
VDDP - 0.96v
VTTDDR - 0.699v
SOC - 1.05v



have achieved on every BIOS since 1403 (except that awful 1602) so no improvement, but also no loss... no complaint?


----------



## Moutsatsos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klrpwnzsmtms*
> 
> I know they're Samsung B-Die chips, I'm just unsure if they're as good as 3200c15, 3600c16 rated kits which are capable of working with Stilt's "HQ" timings.


I ve got the same sticks and works perfectly at 3466 cl 16.I ve also got them working perfectly at 14-15-15-15-36 with my old 1700 but not with my new 1800X.Try my settings and tell me if it worked for you.Remember to enable Gear Down.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> powershell, run the command bellow, without quotes.:
> 
> To disable HPET "bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock"
> 
> To enable HPET "bcdedit /set useplatformclock true"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Tnx
> Gonna try that
> What you use the checker for? To see if it behaves better when hpet is disabled or something?
> Never used that tool... so...


This software hasn't worked properly with any version of Windows since 8, use Latencymon for an accurate reading. This is even stated on their own website right above the download links:

_Windows 8 Compatibility: The DPC latency utility runs on Windows 8 but does not show correct values. The output suggests that the Windows 8 kernel performs badly and introduces a constant latency of one millisecond, which is not the case in practice. DPCs in the Windows 8 kernel behave identical to Windows 7. The utility produces incorrect results because the implementation of kernel timers has changed in Windows 8, which causes a side effect with the measuring algorithm used by the utility. Thesycon is working on a new version of the DPC latency utility and will make it available on this site as soon as it is finished._


----------



## LightningManGTS

In order to keep my crap stable at 4.1 I need a load line of at least 3, and in my experience 1701 ends up exaggerating the heat and watt consumption more, destabilizing the whole thing. Granted I'm sitting in a 80 degree room with the system but....

Even then I have finally reached zen harmony


there I did the internet a favor

I'll be doing a round up of all my benches, timings and the like soonish and post it to to my PCPP complete build as an edit at some point at the end of this week or the next, keep an eye out as I'll probably mention when it goes live here. or Don't as I'll probably procrastinate and try 1701 again when my central air gets fixed at the end of the week (it ended up dying on me thursday when I started messing with it)

ec1 version: 9458
Bios: 1602
Blk: 104.4mhz
Pstate 0 core ratio: 9D (39.25)
CPU Freq. Total: 4101mhz
Ram Freq. Total: 3344mhz
Primary Timmings: 14-14-14-14-34
tRAS: 48
TRFC: 320-200-140
Vcore offset .11625
Vvore LLC: 3
Vcore Phase: Optimized
VSoc 1.221
VSoc LLC: 2
VSoc Phase: Optimized
DramV 1.439
DramV Phase: Optimized
vttdr: .7940
vddp: 1.005
CLDO: 675



only boot loops once to start from cold, haven't run any benches yet as I've been fighting against the upper thermal limits really hard with this in order to find actual stability and not just it overheating and becoming unstable due to the lack of cooling delta


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

So my ram is set to 3000mhz 15-15-15-33-1T in the bio's but with CPU-Z/corsair link it shows 16-15-15-33-1T. since my ram is CMD32GX4M2B3000C15, why is it showing a Cas 16 in windows but 15 in bio's? its stable but if i drop cas to 14 in bio's, its not stable


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> So my ram is set to 3000mhz 15-15-15-33-1T in the bio's but with CPU-Z/corsair link it shows 16-15-15-33-1T. since my ram is CMD32GX4M2B3000C15, why is it showing a Cas 16 in windows but 15 in bio's? its stable but if i drop cas to 14 in bio's, its not stable


Back when I had Ryzen there was an issue with RAM speeds higher than 2666 or something -- it doesn't like the first number to be odd and automatically increases it to be even. I'm assuming that's what is happening on your system.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Back when I had Ryzen there was an issue with RAM speeds higher than 2666 or something -- it doesn't like the first number to be odd and automatically increases it to be even. I'm assuming that's what is happening on your system.


That's no issue. It's the intended behavior of geardown mode. It can only be activated with a 1T command rate AND it enforces even CAS latency. So it's either 14 or 16 in that case.

If he wants to run his memory at CAS 15 he has to disable geardown mode, and then run a 1T or 2T command rate, whatever his current memory/voltage/other timings allow.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr. Vodka*
> 
> That's no issue. It's the intended behavior of geardown mode. It can only be activated with a 1T command rate AND it enforces even CAS latency. So it's either 14 or 16 in that case.


not sure what geardown is or if its on, but ill just keep working on getting cas 14 working lol


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Well, run ryzen timing checker and see if geardown mode is enabled.

You don't have to know what it is only that it could help you stabilize CAS14 at high memory speeds. Think of 1T+Geardown as a "1.5T" mode.


----------



## Olivexm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Sure, here are all my Time Spy scores, knock yourself out:
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/2449424/spy/2072109/spy/2062226/spy/491226


Just wondering about your CPU scores, they are quite a bit higher than mine. Is it the ram speed and timing giving you those results?
Here is my score
https://www.3dmark.com/spy/2350706


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr. Vodka*
> 
> Well, run ryzen timing checker and see if geardown mode is enabled.
> 
> You don't have to know what it is only that it could help you stabilize CAS14 at high memory speeds. Think of 1T+Geardown as a "1.5T" mode.


Good point,


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Nice must have a realy nice coling setup, whats your LLC - Vcore and Sense MI skew settings for that temp m8 ?


I got ultimate watercooling External Phobya nova extreme 1080 radiator







It used to cool 2x480xtx AND Core i7-3960X no problem :] That is like twice as much heat output that what it does cool now.
Biggest limit factor is heat transfer from CPU to block to water








Thats size of my radiator :] Its not far of car size (Used to have Car radiator years ago tho)

I dont mess with them silly 120 240 intrerlan radiators thats not for serious clocks hahaah

Its 1.425vcore with llc3 after V drop on max load on core there is MINIMUM of 1.381 Sense MI skew disabled with enabled temp goes down a bit.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivexm*
> 
> Just wondering about your CPU scores, they are quite a bit higher than mine. Is it the ram speed and timing giving you those results?
> Here is my score
> https://www.3dmark.com/spy/2350706


Yes, your ram speed is rather low compared to mine.

What ram are you using?


----------



## hurricane28

New MSI afterburner available:

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/msi-afterburner-beta-download.html


----------



## hurricane28

Just installed new Nvidia drivers and they are much better than previous version.

With 385.69 driver i had really poor browsing experience with a lot of lag but with the new 387.92 driver everything is smooth as it should.
Will test with GTA V later if game experience improved too.


----------



## Olivexm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes, your ram speed is rather low compared to mine.
> 
> What ram are you using?


Yeah it is, usually runs at 3200 not sure what happened there.
Its Gskill Flare X F4-3200C14D-16GFX
I will rerun it when I get home.


----------



## Serchio

Time for my Ryzen 1700X RMA







(segfaults issue as well).

Does anyone with a CPU from RMA is still experiencing segfaults? I have found a few people claiming that there is no way of knowing it until a replaced CPU will be tested...

Bios 1701 did not put any improvements to my settings, so let's say that it might help people with instabilities. If your config is already stable then it should stay like that.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> Time for my Ryzen 1700X RMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (segfaults issue as well).
> 
> Does anyone with a CPU from RMA is still experiencing segfaults? I have found a few people claiming that there is no way of knowing it until a replaced CPU will be tested...
> 
> Bios 1701 did not put any improvements to my settings, so let's say that it might help people with instabilities. If your config is already stable then it should stay like that.


Sorry to hear man, how do you know and check for this actually?


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Sorry to hear man, how do you know and check for this actually?


I have tried to setup a gentoo linux a few times in the past - unsuccessfully. I hadn't known about the issue these times so I just gave up. A couple of days ago I needed to compile different versions of gcc in mint linux and I got a lot of segfaults during that process (randomly occurring). I have googled a lot about my issue and obviously I was not the only one getting that strange CPU behavior. I could have saved a lot of time knowing about that but since my build was stable for a long time I just stopped following this thread (which grows like a parallel universe every day). I am this kind of user which is blaming everything but CPU


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> I have tried to setup a gentoo linux a few times in the past - unsuccessfully. I hadn't known about the issue these times so I just gave up. A couple of days ago I needed to compile different versions of gcc in mint linux and I got a lot of segfaults during that process (randomly occurring). I have googled a lot about my issue and obviously I was not the only one getting that strange CPU behavior. I could have saved a lot of time knowing about that but since my build was stable for a long time I just stopped following this thread (which grows like a parallel universe every day). I am this kind of user which is blaming everything but CPU


Ah i see now. It only affects Linux users it seems.

I tried Linux a while back but its too complicated for me as i am used to Windows and certain things you can't simply do under Linux while on Windows you can.
I read that only the first batches are affected so chances are high if you do an RMA via your retail store that you will get new one without this issue.

Luckily we have pretty good retail stores from where i am from and if there is anything not working right they will do anything possible to solve it including sending new parts pretty quick, i hope this is the same for you man, good luck


----------



## Anty

Replacement in a shop will likely not help - you must get new batches (at least UA1725, preferably UA1730+) while shops still sell od ones.
Only RMA is secure way to get good one.
Just be patient - looks queue is growing all the time.
I had to wait for replacement only one week, other people wait 10 or more days now.
Not sure if gupsterg from our forum already get his CPU - and we sent it in same time as I did.


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Replacement in a shop will likely not help - you must get new batches (at least UA1725, preferably UA1730+) while shops still sell od ones.
> Only RMA is secure way to get good one.
> Just be patient - looks queue is growing all the time.
> I had to wait for replacement only one week, other people wait 10 or more days now.
> Not sure if gupsterg from our forum already get his CPU - and we sent it in same time as I did.


Might depend on the region. I have sent RMA request on Friday and today got it approved alongside with a delivery information (free shipping, address etc.). My CPU is going to be send to Netherlands tomorrow.


----------



## Anty

You didn't understand








I got my request approved fast too (3 days).
One week I mentioned was a time between DHL picked my CPU and bring new one.
Whole process took 22 days (from creating ticket to receiving CPU).


----------



## 1usmus

*New results overclocking 3333 dualrank







*


----------



## Steelraven

@1usmus
It's funny how always using that blue smiley makes you arrogant af.
Only a subjective feeling.

Perhaps just stop using it and instead give us more information of what you've changed or wanted to achieve or new knowledge you got.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Not sure if gupsterg from our forum already get his CPU - and we sent it in same time as I did.


Got mine today.

R7 1800X
UA 1737SUS
China

Full retail box, all seals entact. Not had time to fit and test yet. Took ~1 month from 1st email to receiving.


----------



## Mavarius

Hey Guys, need an advice

I went from 1403 to 1701. From a total stable 3,875 @ 1,4V (llc3) to an unstable 3,8Ghz @ 1,45 (won't even last 1 run in Cinebench or 20 secs in p95)
It doens't matter if a do Ram on 2133 or 3466 (both on 3,4ghz totally stable)

When i take "auto", it normally stays at 3,5ghz and sometimes jumps to 3,9 but won't crash.

Do you got any advice for me? My 1700x is watercooled and I am a bit frustrated and near to get another 1700(x)


----------



## BUFUMAN

hi can someone provide me good Values for G Skill TridentZ F4-3200C14-8GTZ @3333

RttNom:
RttWr:
RttPark:

i tried 1701 it was bad now i am back at 9920 and cant get it stabnle anymore how much Ohm should i use?

Thx

Bufu


----------



## kaseki

*Segfault extremely condensed summary:*

Initially, Ryzen related segfaults were discovered in Linux and certain other Unix-like OSes. They occur compiling large files (eg. a Linux build) under gcc. They were also found using the Windows emulated Bash environment.

Segmentation fault thread at AMD forum: https://community.amd.com/thread/215773?start=1755&tstart=0

The code for testing under Linux is at: https://github.com/suaefar/ryzen-test

Recently provided code that may reveal Ryzen segfaults under Windows proper is at: https://github.com/hayamdk/ryzen_segv_test

Bottom line is that most overclockers striving for improved gaming response will never notice this defect. Persons making a living compiling code will notice this defect and it can severely limit their productivity. At present, AMD has an RMA approach that requires various measurements by the user. If approved, a new processor is shipped in return for the old processor. Good CPUs are determined by testing at AMD using setups like that of the complaining user. Good chips come from the post 1725 dated inventory, but the rate of testing is limited so the RMA backlog is getting longer.

Threadripper chips are asserted to not have this problem, but they have the same stepping as Ryzen. One wonders what testing AMD does to ensure Threadripper CPUs are clear.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> hi can someone provide me good Values for G Skill TridentZ F4-3200C14-8GTZ @3333
> 
> RttNom:
> RttWr:
> RttPark:
> 
> i tried 1701 it was bad now i am back at 9920 and cant get it stabnle anymore how much Ohm should i use?
> 
> Thx
> 
> Bufu


My settings are listed below. 1usmus, Ramad, and others may have found more optimal settings, at least for their DRAM, since I stopped testing for a while.


Spoiler: Last settings change


----------



## tivook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mavarius*
> 
> Hey Guys, need an advice
> 
> I went from 1403 to 1701. From a total stable 3,875 @ 1,4V (llc3) to an unstable 3,8Ghz @ 1,45 (won't even last 1 run in Cinebench or 20 secs in p95)
> It doens't matter if a do Ram on 2133 or 3466 (both on 3,4ghz totally stable)
> 
> When i take "auto", it normally stays at 3,5ghz and sometimes jumps to 3,9 but won't crash.
> 
> Do you got any advice for me? My 1700x is watercooled and I am a bit frustrated and near to get another 1700(x)


Flash back to 1403, case closed.


----------



## Mavarius

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tivook*
> 
> Flash back to 1403, case closed.


I am back to 1403, didn't change a thing.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> *Segfault extremely condensed summary:*
> 
> Initially, Ryzen related segfaults were discovered in Linux and certain other Unix-like OSes. They occur compiling large files (eg. a Linux build) under gcc. They were also found using the Windows emulated Bash environment.
> 
> Segmentation fault thread at AMD forum: https://community.amd.com/thread/215773?start=1755&tstart=0
> 
> The code for testing under Linux is at: https://github.com/suaefar/ryzen-test
> 
> Recently provided code that may reveal Ryzen segfaults under Windows proper is at: https://github.com/hayamdk/ryzen_segv_test
> 
> Bottom line is that most overclockers striving for improved gaming response will never notice this defect. Persons making a living compiling code will notice this defect and it can severely limit their productivity. At present, AMD has an RMA approach that requires various measurements by the user. If approved, a new processor is shipped in return for the old processor. Good CPUs are determined by testing at AMD using setups like that of the complaining user. Good chips come from the post 1725 dated inventory, but the rate of testing is limited so the RMA backlog is getting longer.
> 
> Threadripper chips are asserted to not have this problem, but they have the same stepping as Ryzen. One wonders what testing AMD does to ensure Threadripper CPUs are clear.


I know that AMD is RMAing these chips but any news on whether they can potentially fix it through AGESA code?


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> https://www.cyberlink.com/products/powerdirector-ultra/features_en_GB.html?&r=1
> 
> I render on CPU full on. GPU is mining 24/7 paying for bills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could use my Titan X to speed up rendering but not fussed about time as much just leave it overnight and whole day after rave hahah.
> 
> My system got full load 24/7 for few months now


For my CPU the http://boinc.berkeley.edu/ is the ultimate test. With e.g. http://boinc.berkeley.edu/ I'm not able to OC my CPU in acceptable regions with my fan cooler without CODE 8 freezes.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> *Segfault extremely condensed summary:*
> 
> Initially, Ryzen related segfaults were discovered in Linux and certain other Unix-like OSes. They occur compiling large files (eg. a Linux build) under gcc. They were also found using the Windows emulated Bash environment.
> 
> Segmentation fault thread at AMD forum: https://community.amd.com/thread/215773?start=1755&tstart=0
> 
> The code for testing under Linux is at: https://github.com/suaefar/ryzen-test
> 
> Recently provided code that may reveal Ryzen segfaults under Windows proper is at: https://github.com/hayamdk/ryzen_segv_test
> 
> Bottom line is that most overclockers striving for improved gaming response will never notice this defect. Persons making a living compiling code will notice this defect and it can severely limit their productivity. At present, AMD has an RMA approach that requires various measurements by the user. If approved, a new processor is shipped in return for the old processor. Good CPUs are determined by testing at AMD using setups like that of the complaining user. Good chips come from the post 1725 dated inventory, but the rate of testing is limited so the RMA backlog is getting longer.
> 
> Threadripper chips are asserted to not have this problem, but they have the same stepping as Ryzen. One wonders what testing AMD does to ensure Threadripper CPUs are clear.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that AMD is RMAing these chips but any news on whether they can potentially fix it through AGESA code?
Click to expand...

AMD ain't talkin'. My impression is that the more informed on the Phoronix and AMD forums believe it is a silicon problem, such as a race condition. Given that disabling opcache greatly reduces the frequency of segfaults, it seems to me that amelioration, if not elimination, should be possible in gcc or in the OSes or in the microcode. On the other hand, if this were the case, AMD would have been expected to have done so by now, as the RMA process in use is very time consuming and thus costly for AMD. After all, they certainly knew that there was a problem by early May, and Gentoo forum traffic on this started in early April. What we don't know is whether AMD knows what the problem is fundamentally caused by, and hence what solution path is best.


----------



## tre2006

wondering if I could get some help.. i have the crosshair vi hero MB, ryzen 7 1800x, cosair vengeance 3200 ram
I currently am overclocked x38 and the voltage setting to auto and the docp profile to run my memory at 3200

I currently have the cpu core boost turned on.. someone said I should turn that off? also.. someone said that I should put my cpu voltage to offset.. but im not sure what I should set it too?
I have an AIO and currently the highest my temps have gotten under full load is 70C

so, I did have it at x40 and the volts on auto, and manually changed them to 1.45 cause it would take my voltages up to 1.46 or higher

im really wondering what settings I should use? if I want to get it to 4 ghz.. what LLC should I use? what volts should I use? I have the latest MB bios
I found this guide by ASUS that looks legit.. just wondering if I should try these settings
https://youtu.be/pBmVf0S4UDs

he says to put the LLC at level 1, but read some put theirs at lvl 3 on here.. if there is anyone on here that would like to help me, cause I really would like to learn more about this stuff.. please let me know.. i really would appreciate it


----------



## coreykill99

so apparently I have been using the wrong IBT this entire time. downloaded the AVX one. and my word. is there much of anything that passes that horror show without crashing?
my 3.8 is hanging around 1.4v trying to do 10 rounds of that. this test is adding around 100-150mv to all my clocks across the board, goodness.
I tried google, but what is AVX code anyway? things seemed perfectly fine before. is not being AVX stable going to hurt any?
I mean ive made my way past 10 loops now. about to set it for 20 consecutive just to be sure.
its just kinda...idk intimidating.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> so apparently I have been using the wrong IBT this entire time. downloaded the AVX one. and my word. is there much of anything that passes that horror show without crashing?
> my 3.8 is hanging around 1.4v trying to do 10 rounds of that. this test is adding around 100-150mv to all my clocks across the board, goodness.
> I tried google, but what is AVX code anyway? things seemed perfectly fine before. is not being AVX stable going to hurt any?
> I mean ive made my way past 10 loops now. about to set it for 20 consecutive just to be sure.
> its just kinda...idk intimidating.


IBT AVX is an old program. You can try OCCT to test stability because it uses 2 instances of linpack when AVX is turned on instead of 1 as in IBT AVX.
Otherwise, you can try running IBT AVX in windows 7 compatibility mode and see if that helps. Right-click the program and choose "Properties" then change to Compatibility. Change the settings as shown below.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> so apparently I have been using the wrong IBT this entire time. downloaded the AVX one. and my word. is there much of anything that passes that horror show without crashing?
> my 3.8 is hanging around 1.4v trying to do 10 rounds of that. this test is adding around 100-150mv to all my clocks across the board, goodness.
> I tried google, but what is AVX code anyway? things seemed perfectly fine before. is not being AVX stable going to hurt any?
> I mean ive made my way past 10 loops now. about to set it for 20 consecutive just to be sure.
> its just kinda...idk intimidating.


There's no arguing that IBT AVX is quite aggressive, but that's what makes it a great stability program. It really eats watts.

IBT AVX Very High is recommended stability, at least in all of the FX threads I've gone through and read. Sure, you can have a less stable system and stability is objective, but you can get write corruption if your system is on the verge of instability.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> so apparently I have been using the wrong IBT this entire time. downloaded the AVX one. and my word. is there much of anything that passes that horror show without crashing?
> my 3.8 is hanging around 1.4v trying to do 10 rounds of that. this test is adding around 100-150mv to all my clocks across the board, goodness.
> I tried google, but what is AVX code anyway? things seemed perfectly fine before. is not being AVX stable going to hurt any?
> I mean ive made my way past 10 loops now. about to set it for 20 consecutive just to be sure.
> its just kinda...idk intimidating.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Vector_Extensions

Just instructions that operate on 256 bit vectors at once. Requires beefy execution hardware that by definition is more difficult to stabilize at higher clocks. For example, here's how punishing it is:



Here it shows the CPU's meter measuing 150-170w working on a 12GB data set while doing 200 GFLOPS @ 3.8GHz with The Stilt's 3466MHz memory profile, 1.43v. Relaxed EDC enabled. BIOS 1701. 1.375v LLC auto (so, no LLC). You definitely *do* want to test for AVX stability, these instructions can be found in video encoders, rendering, simulation/scientific software, some games, etc.

If your IBT/LinX also shows half of that rate, 80/90 GFLOPS, you're using an old version that isn't as stressful and doesn't use AVX/2 instructions (or isn't modded to run on Ryzen). There's a modded version around that has support for Ryzen and runs as intended. Yeah, it's in Korean... you can find the same interface (in English) in the last LinX before it stopped being updated (0.7.2) to use the Korean one.

Intel's cores since Haswell can do two of those instructions per clock and have twice the throughput of Zen.. which is at Sandy/Ivy rate. It was a design decision to have this execution rate for these instructions. It suits the architecture just fine, as a result it runs cool (the core as a result is leaner) and is fast where it's actually required.... nevertheless it's still more punishing on the hardware than common X86/SSE2-4 (128 bit wide) instructions/

On Z270/Kabylake you'll find you can set a negative AVX offset so that the CPU can run faster on non AVX code, and drop clocks a few bins to maintain stability on AVX code. It's quite handy, you could get 5GHz on common code and 4.6-4.8GHz on AVX code.

Intel went insane on Skylake-X with another extension to those, AVX-512, that operates on 512 bit vectors. Yeah. Part of the reputation of those CPUs of being furnaces come from these insane execution units and required supporting hardware in the core (caches, buses, etc) to feed these. All these extra transistors aren't free.

On another note, this is why I love the C6H. Look at the VRM temp, 47-51°C while providing 150w to the CPU, and the heatsink is cool to the touch with some airflow around. Gotta love overengineered VRMs.

This motherboard is gonna love >4GHz Pinnacle Ridge and 4.5-5GHz 7nm Ryzen, the VRM is more than ready to push these CPUs to their limits.


----------



## Anty

IMHO OCCT (linpack + avx + 90%mem) is even worse than IBT AVX.
The feeling when you run it at high voltage and see temps crossing 80C and 180W power draw


----------



## Dr. Vodka

IBT, LinX, OCCT Linpack are all front ends for the Intel Linpack library.

You'll find a program named "linpack_xeon32.exe" or "linpack_xeon64.exe" somewhere in these. It only runs on Intel hardware. It outright refuses to run on anything else and requires modding to run on AMD hardware. Hence an updated LinX based on the latest Linpack libraries was made to run on Ryzen.

That's the actual stress tester. For all intents and purposes it's Furmark for the CPU. Competely unrealistic load, sure, but is another very handy tool to do stability testing.


----------



## LeadbyFaith21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tre2006*
> 
> wondering if I could get some help.. i have the crosshair vi hero MB, ryzen 7 1800x, cosair vengeance 3200 ram
> I currently am overclocked x38 and the voltage setting to auto and the docp profile to run my memory at 3200
> 
> I currently have the cpu core boost turned on.. someone said I should turn that off? also.. someone said that I should put my cpu voltage to offset.. but im not sure what I should set it too?
> I have an AIO and currently the highest my temps have gotten under full load is 70C
> 
> so, I did have it at x40 and the volts on auto, and manually changed them to 1.45 cause it would take my voltages up to 1.46 or higher
> 
> im really wondering what settings I should use? if I want to get it to 4 ghz.. what LLC should I use? what volts should I use? I have the latest MB bios
> I found this guide by ASUS that looks legit.. just wondering if I should try these settings
> https://youtu.be/pBmVf0S4UDs
> 
> he says to put the LLC at level 1, but read some put theirs at lvl 3 on here.. if there is anyone on here that would like to help me, cause I really would like to learn more about this stuff.. please let me know.. i really would appreciate it


I would recommend first finding what voltage it takes to run your 1800x at 3.8 GHz by manually setting it. I'd start with something like 1.35-1.375v then stress test, and slowly work your way down from there (for example, mine does 3.8 at 1.3v easily). That will give you an idea of how good your CPU handles volts to get a specific clock speed. Then you can either go up to say 3.9 or straight to 4 GHz, and dial in a voltage that's around .5-.75v higher than what it takes to run at 3.8, and work your way down with stress tests to see what your lowest stable voltage is for 4 GHz. I can't remember which way the LLCs go (whether lvl 1 is basically no vdroop or if that's lvl 5), so I'll let someone else comment on that, but lvl 3 would be a good middle of the road level to use for the time being.


----------



## AlphaZero

I absolutely love this thread!

I was hoping someone could help me reach 3400 on my RAM. I am seeing some users here do this on dual-rank RAM, but they haven't been posting all of their settings to achieve this.

I have a G.Skill 32GB dual-rank F4-3200C14-16GTZR kit that I have been running with success at 3200 with tight timings and GDM enabled. Currently I can boot at 3333 and 3400 but it the system will almost immediately crash in Windows.

Below you will find my BIOS settings dump.

Any help would be appreciated. Thank you!











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[2017/10/10 14:15:03]
Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
Performance Bias [None]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Enabled]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.02500]
DRAM Voltage [1.41000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [1.80000]
1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [3]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
Trc_SM [42]
TrrdS_SM [6]
TrrdL_SM [8]
Tfaw_SM [34]
TwtrS_SM [3]
TwtrL_SM [12]
Twr_SM [12]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [2]
TwrwrScl_SM [2]
Trfc_SM [291]
Trfc2_SM [216]
Trfc4_SM [133]
Tcwl_SM [14]
Trtp_SM [8]
Trdwr_SM [Auto]
Twrrd_SM [Auto]
TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]
TwrwrSd_SM [Auto]
TwrwrDd_SM [Auto]
TrdrdSc_SM [Auto]
TrdrdSd_SM [Auto]
TrdrdDd_SM [Auto]
Tcke_SM [1]
ProcODT_SM [68.6 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [RZQ/3]
RttWr [RZQ/3]
RttPark [RZQ/1]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [60.0 Ohm]
VTTDDR Voltage [0.75240]
VPP_MEM Voltage [2.52000]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [0.90000]
VDDP Standby Voltage [0.90000]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [50]
DRAM R2 Tune [50]
DRAM R3 Tune [50]
DRAM R4 Tune [50]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
Sense MI Offset [272]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
CPU Current Capability [130%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
CPU Voltage Frequency [300]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Optimized]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
VDDSOC Current Capability [120%]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
DRAM Current Capability [120%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.41000]
Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Enabled]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Enabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [RAID]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [GEN 3]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [GEN 3]
SB Link Mode [GEN 3]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [Off]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [N\A]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
USB DISK 2.0 PMAP [Auto]
USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Auto]
USB3_6 [Auto]
USB3_7 [Auto]
USB3_8 [Auto]
USB3_9 [Auto]
USB3_10 [Auto]
USB2_11 [Auto]
USB2_12 [Auto]
USB2_13 [Auto]
USB2_14 [Auto]
USB_15 [Auto]
USB_16 [Auto]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Ignore]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Ignore]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Ignore]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Ignore]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Ignore]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Ignore]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [Disabled]
W_PUMP+ Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [RAID]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
IOMMU [Auto]
Remote Display Feature [Auto]
Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Auto]
POST Delay Time [3 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Disabled]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [2]
Profile Name [STABLE OC]
Save to Profile [2]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr. Vodka*
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Vector_Extensions
> 
> Just instructions that operate on 256 bit vectors at once. Requires beefy execution hardware that by definition is more difficult to stabilize at higher clocks.


thanks. its a way better explanation than I was getting elsewhere.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> There's no arguing that IBT AVX is quite aggressive, but that's what makes it a great stability program. It really eats watts.
> 
> IBT AVX Very High is recommended stability, at least in all of the FX threads I've gone through and read. Sure, you can have a less stable system and stability is objective, but you can get write corruption if your system is on the verge of instability.


this is pretty rough. just turned out 10 runs @ 3.9Ghz
bios set to 1.475 LLC2
DMM reading @ back of socket
1.466V idle
1.430V load.

how many runs is enough to say its probably ok?

if this is gonna be standard im about to set up P-states again, even though I seen higer temps with them enabled.
there shouldn't be any need for 1.466V just hanging around the desktop watching you tube or playing games.

and wow....didnt know bios could dump like that.
Spoiler might have been nice for that one though.


----------



## Pilotasso

man 1.475V? thats not going to bode well to the CPU life expectancy.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> thanks. its a way better explanation than I was getting elsewhere.
> this is pretty rough. just turned out 10 runs @ 3.9Ghz
> bios set to 1.475 LLC2
> DMM reading @ back of socket
> 1.466V idle
> 1.430V load.
> 
> how many runs is enough to say its probably ok?
> 
> if this is gonna be standard im about to set up P-states again, even though I seen higer temps with them enabled.
> there shouldn't be any need for 1.466V just hanging around the desktop watching you tube or playing games.
> 
> and wow....didnt know bios could dump like that.
> Spoiler might have been nice for that one though.


Wait, 1.475v LLC2 for 3.9GHz? Nah, that's way too many volts. I run at 1.34375v LLC2 for 3.9GHz.

10 runs is adequate.


----------



## hurricane28

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaZero*






Hi,

I am glad you like this thread so much but could you plz use a spoiler next time? Your post is rather big and on a phone its not that fun.

Thank you


----------



## coreykill99

ok well I finished the 10 runs of avx IBT.
and just finished 45 mins of OOCT @ 50% mem usage so 8GB
64 bits avx enabled all logical cores. max recorded temp 71C

well that was unnerving. and yes I know the voltage is high but that's what this AVX thing wants I guess. everyone seems to get behind the avx stable. guess I should as well.
was playing around earlier but couldn't seem to get anywhere. does anyone else remember it being stated that higher SOC volts could help stabilize core clock with less volts?
maybe im just crazy. i was seeing some evidence of it earlier upping SOC and dropping core/ and it would work but then wouldn't be repeatable under a reboot. so idk.

bumped the volts down a notch in bios to 1.46~
see if can do another 45 mins or so.


----------



## MynRich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> ok well I finished the 10 runs of avx IBT.
> and just finished 45 mins of OOCT @ 50% mem usage so 8GB
> 64 bits avx enabled all logical cores. max recorded temp 71C
> 
> well that was unnerving. and yes I know the voltage is high but that's what this AVX thing wants I guess. everyone seems to get behind the avx stable. guess I should as well.
> was playing around earlier but couldn't seem to get anywhere. does anyone else remember it being stated that higher SOC volts could help stabilize core clock with less volts?
> maybe im just crazy. i was seeing some evidence of it earlier upping SOC and dropping core/ and it would work but then wouldn't be repeatable under a reboot. so idk.
> 
> bumped the volts down a notch in bios to 1.46~
> see if can do another 45 mins or so.


I just ran IBTavx for the first time. It was the only thing 4GHz isnt stable at for me. Knocked it from 4GHz to 3.9GHz and passed 20 Runs of IBTavx no prob at 1.3875v in BIOS w/LLC-2


----------



## G0dzis

I have a ryzen 5 1600x running on a asus crosshair 6 hero motherboad and when playing games like bf1 i have a sudden freeze of game and after few seconds its all ok again. When i look at the hwmonitor after the freeze i see that the vcore was down to 0.628v... the same is when using cinebench. It freezes totaly then unfreezes ant the vcore drop is there then... i have the cpu oc'ed to 4ghz on 1.35v and until few days back everything was fine. And the hwmonitor and cpu z show at idle 1.33v sometimes it shows max 1.352v. What could be the problem of theae massive vcore drops? running bios 9920 version witch was the only one that worked for me without the x22 multiplier bug.


----------



## Brightmist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Just installed new Nvidia drivers and they are much better than previous version.
> 
> With 385.69 driver i had really poor browsing experience with a lot of lag but with the new 387.92 driver everything is smooth as it should.
> Will test with GTA V later if game experience improved too.


I feel the same, using 970 & Chrome. Didn't test any games either.
It's about time Nvidia fixed their stuff


----------



## tre2006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeadbyFaith21*
> 
> I would recommend first finding what voltage it takes to run your 1800x at 3.8 GHz by manually setting it. I'd start with something like 1.35-1.375v then stress test, and slowly work your way down from there (for example, mine does 3.8 at 1.3v easily). That will give you an idea of how good your CPU handles volts to get a specific clock speed. Then you can either go up to say 3.9 or straight to 4 GHz, and dial in a voltage that's around .5-.75v higher than what it takes to run at 3.8, and work your way down with stress tests to see what your lowest stable voltage is for 4 GHz. I can't remember which way the LLCs go (whether lvl 1 is basically no vdroop or if that's lvl 5), so I'll let someone else comment on that, but lvl 3 would be a good middle of the road level to use for the time being.


thank you for the reply.. I will do that.. since posting this i had changed a few things.. its still at 3.8 but i sat the voltage to offset something like .03250 or something like that.. like the video asus posted that i linked.. i disabled CSM, i disabled the core performance boost and sat the LLC to 1.. i ran aida64 for 15 mins and all seemed good.. it got up to 67C but next weekend when i have the time ill do what you suggest and find the lowest possible voltage I can run at.. i did that yesterday with 4.0 and manually set the volts starting at 1.35 all the way up to 1.4 and it would crash when i ran cinebench

the system when on auto at 4.0 was bouncing my volts all the way up to 1.46 and 1.47 but at that point I still had core performance boost ON and didnt have LLC set at all


----------



## tre2006

i have ryzen 7 1800x and I notice slight freezes like your talking about.. i have died a few times in fortnite BR because of this LOL i sneak up on a house i know someones at and all of a sudden it freezes and when it comes back im dead.. I also have 1080ti ftw3 and asus crosshair vi hero... and 16 gb of corsair vengeance ram running at 3200


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mavarius*
> 
> false
> I am back to 1403, didn't change a thing.


Same thing happened to me, trying stability test again on my side, increased LLC from 3 which I used before to LLC 4, going to try if its stable, but it has to do with VID. In OCCT with my CPU set up at 1.425v static voltage, for some reason VID is going as low as 1.334. On HWInfo Tctl its below that 1.425, at 1.383v :\



That's with LLC 5, on Vcore (on motherboard sensor), it's going up to 1.46 volts on Vcore, meanwhile VID is as low as 1.337v and TCTL vcore is @ 1.419v (at LLC5).

With LLC3 which gave me no trouble before flashing 1701 is now unstable (had it configured like that for months). As I mentioned, trying if LLC4 is stable, else will have to try with LLC5 but I don't like LLC5 because MOBO sensor it throws up to 1.46v (even though I know what matters is TCTL sensor when there's load).


----------



## jakemfbacon

Hey guys! So I have this motherboard and a ryzen 7 1700. I have been using the stock cooler but just received my EK supremacy EVO AMD waterblock. I purchased it on Amazon from a company called Titan Rig fulfilled by Amazon. It said it was compatable with AM4. It looks like it has the Am4 bracket already installed but there is no back plate or rubber gasket. Am I missing something? I did see in the first post of this thread that either you do or don''t need it. On the amazon reviews they say it works with the backplate that comes with the motherboard. Thanks!

here is a picture of what I have and it says that it is 1st revision, Jan 15th 2017 on the manual.


Edit: Nevermind it was from performance PCs fulfilled by Amzon.

SO it says that the rubber gasket causes it to be unstable? DO i need it or can I connect this directly to the motherboard back plate?


----------



## Mavarius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReDXfiRe*
> 
> Same thing happened to me, trying stability test again on my side, increased LLC from 3 which I used before to LLC 4, going to try if its stable, but it has to do with VID. In OCCT with my CPU set up at 1.425v static voltage, for some reason VID is going as low as 1.334. On HWInfo Tctl its below that 1.425, at 1.383v :\
> 
> 
> 
> That's with LLC 5, on Vcore (on motherboard sensor), it's going up to 1.46 volts on Vcore, meanwhile VID is as low as 1.337v and TCTL vcore is @ 1.419v (at LLC5).
> 
> With LLC3 which gave me no trouble before flashing 1701 is now unstable (had it configured like that for months). As I mentioned, trying if LLC4 is stable, else will have to try with LLC5 but I don't like LLC5 because MOBO sensor it throws up to 1.46v (even though I know what matters is TCTL sensor when there's load).


Guys, i'm done right now. I flashed from 1403 to 1701 and then back to 1403 (Because no cpu overclock worked anymore)
I can't overclock anymore. It doesn't matter what i set in the ratio. Even 3,4GHZ is not stable. if i set it on auto though, i works perfectly fine at roughly 3,5Ghz. The same happend with the BLCK when i flashed from 9943 to 1403, but then the multiplier still worked. Now both won't work anymore.
I cleared the cmos before i flashed every BIOS....
Does anybody know what could have happened and if this is on the CPU side or MB.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys! So I have this motherboard and a ryzen 7 1700. I have been using the stock cooler but just received my EK supremacy EVO AMD waterblock. I purchased it on Amazon from a company called Titan Rig fulfilled by Amazon. It said it was compatable with AM4. It looks like it has the Am4 bracket already installed but there is no back plate or rubber gasket. Am I missing something? I did see in the first post of this thread that either you do or don''t need it. On the amazon reviews they say it works with the backplate that comes with the motherboard. Thanks!
> 
> here is a picture of what I have and it says that it is 1st revision, Jan 15th 2017 on the manual.
> 
> 
> Edit: Nevermind it was from performance PCs fulfilled by Amzon.
> 
> SO it says that the rubber gasket causes it to be unstable? DO i need it or can I connect this directly to the motherboard back plate?


You can connect directly to the mobo backplate


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mavarius*
> 
> Guys, i'm done right now. I flashed from 1403 to 1701 and then back to 1403 (Because no cpu overclock worked anymore)
> I can't overclock anymore. It doesn't matter what i set in the ratio. Even 3,4GHZ is not stable. if i set it on auto though, i works perfectly fine at roughly 3,5Ghz. The same happend with the BLCK when i flashed from 9943 to 1403, but then the multiplier still worked. Now both won't work anymore.
> I cleared the cmos before i flashed every BIOS....
> Does anybody know what could have happened and if this is on the CPU side or MB.


Don't have experience with 1403 but 9920 is a stable one. I also flashed 1701 and started experiencing stability issues so went back to 9920.


----------



## Mavarius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mavarius*
> 
> Guys, i'm done right now. I flashed from 1403 to 1701 and then back to 1403 (Because no cpu overclock worked anymore)
> I can't overclock anymore. It doesn't matter what i set in the ratio. Even 3,4GHZ is not stable. if i set it on auto though, i works perfectly fine at roughly 3,5Ghz. The same happend with the BLCK when i flashed from 9943 to 1403, but then the multiplier still worked. Now both won't work anymore.
> I cleared the cmos before i flashed every BIOS....
> Does anybody know what could have happened and if this is on the CPU side or MB.


Quick update. Even with everything on auto. It still passed out after 20 secs in prime or 2 tries in Cinebench. I did a Screenshot. One with 3,8 Ghz and Manual Vcore at 1,45 and the other with verything on auto.
Another side note. When I restart, or when i am in the Bios and want to save AND restart the Computer, it won't do it, black screen. When i press the restart Button though instantly reboots, no problem.
Sigh, I am out of ideas


----------



## Widde

How many loops of memtest64 should I run while finding the max OC for the memory?


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tre2006*
> 
> i have ryzen 7 1800x and I notice slight freezes like your talking about.. i have died a few times in fortnite BR because of this LOL i sneak up on a house i know someones at and all of a sudden it freezes and when it comes back im dead.. I also have 1080ti ftw3 and asus crosshair vi hero... and 16 gb of corsair vengeance ram running at 3200


Several of us here have that issue. Its a problem with windows, since the creators update, a few suggestions have been mentioned here so give it a search. Downgrading to 1607 seems to be the best option. In a few days I will have my c6e up and running again and should be able to test.

Meant to quote @G0dzis.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> How many loops of memtest64 should I run while finding the max OC for the memory?


HCI Memtest, 1000% will get you close.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Korennya

Does anyone know where to get a thermal probe compatible with the C6h t-sensor header and will fit in that tiny ass hole behind the cpu socket? I've having some huge temp issues and I nearly bald from pulling my hair out. Need an independent sensor to see what's really happening with my CPU temps.

Don't want to polute this thread too much.. My problems are located here http://www.overclock.net/t/1639711/ryzen-1600x-temps-on-full-load-usage#post_26383902

Do the x variant CPU's still have the +20c offset issue in bios 1701? Maybe that would explain why I'm hitting 75c tdie and 95c tctl and only 45C on the socket. if the offset applies to tdie too and i'm actually seeing 55C and 75C then i'm goign nuts over nothing here.


----------



## MynRich

AFAIK, the hole is mainly for k type thermocouples that I've seen pro-overclockers use when OCing w/ LN2. not aware of a motherboard probe like that.. The ROG OC panel (I & II) can plug into that ROG Ext section at the bottom of most ROG mobos, it has spots for those sensors. I picked one up on ebay for 30 USD. I kept it in the case as it displays CPU temp when on and just glancing at it was a nice alternative to having software open. What vcore are you running? what temp is the room your pc is in? (ambient)


----------



## MynRich

when you mention "flashing" from 1701 -> 1403 did you use the USB one or what method?


----------



## SaiKamalDoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> It is on pstate oc anything less its not stable 3950 is maximum stble clock this cpu can do even at 1.46 wont do 4000


Bad your CPU struggles to do that. I got lucky. Mine goes 4216mhz. I have validated 4.2ghz

https://valid.x86.fr/asxytc

Mine is now running 4ghz all day happily at 1.33v

And I had better luck with my old MSI board 42.25x 4225mhz
https://valid.x86.fr/njplmm

And all this was with H100i but now on custom loop but didn't try OC now. May be it will go even higher.


----------



## SaiKamalDoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tre2006*
> 
> wondering if I could get some help.. i have the crosshair vi hero MB, ryzen 7 1800x, cosair vengeance 3200 ram
> I currently am overclocked x38 and the voltage setting to auto and the docp profile to run my memory at 3200
> 
> I currently have the cpu core boost turned on.. someone said I should turn that off? also.. someone said that I should put my cpu voltage to offset.. but im not sure what I should set it too?
> I have an AIO and currently the highest my temps have gotten under full load is 70C
> 
> so, I did have it at x40 and the volts on auto, and manually changed them to 1.45 cause it would take my voltages up to 1.46 or higher
> 
> im really wondering what settings I should use? if I want to get it to 4 ghz.. what LLC should I use? what volts should I use? I have the latest MB bios
> I found this guide by ASUS that looks legit.. just wondering if I should try these settings
> https://youtu.be/pBmVf0S4UDs
> 
> he says to put the LLC at level 1, but read some put theirs at lvl 3 on here.. if there is anyone on here that would like to help me, cause I really would like to learn more about this stuff.. please let me know.. i really would appreciate it


If you are on latest bios, then you are not going to hit 4hz for regular use. I am on 1401 and that's the best you will find that will let you OC cpu and ram. If you only want to OC CPU then 9945 is the best that lets me to 42.25x at 1.46v

I have set voltage to offset - and 0.0016 and press enter. I think it will set to 0.001620 something. This keeps the voltage in check. Don't use +


----------



## carlosdivega

@Mavarius
I had simmilar problems with 1701 comming from 1002. I went back to 1403 without any problems.
But the importent step bevor flashback to 1403 is doing the bios rest.
Elmor recommended a long time ago to do a bios reset before using the flashback function.

Oh, I saw you did the Cmos clear. Try it once again. Elmor mentioned that sometimes more than one cmos clear is needed or when nothing helps remove the bios battery and let the mobo without the bios battery for some hours.

By the way, I'm doing CPU OC with P-States. I'm only using P-State 0. Some like P-State OC some not. I have good experience with simple P-State OC. Additionaly I did a CPU Vcore undervolting. My 1700x runs at 3.8Ghz with an CPU vcore offset of - 0.05.

So maybe you shoud give P-State OC a try.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> i think iv changed this, i think it was fan smoothing up/down time? moved it up to like 7.7sec and with fans not ramping till 60c i have had a much better time.
> 
> as for Ram i got what i paid for but i would have loved 3200mhz. i heard Zen 2 will be out in feb 2018, if the 2700 doesn't beat the Intel 8700k i might switch.


Yeah, fan smoothing is what you want to mess with, find a good balanxce between that and temp settings and you can get your fans to stop doing the cha-cha.

Hate to break it to you (and I'm sad as an AMD fan) but the 8700k is a monster, and nothing Ryzen has can touch it (at least in terms of gaming, though Ryzen's multi-thread is on par). I'm hoping Zen 2 or 3 will bring us to closer parity. That said, Ryzen costs a lot less, I'm happy with my 1600, but then again, I was running an FX 8350 before that...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> ok well I finished the 10 runs of avx IBT.
> and just finished 45 mins of OOCT @ 50% mem usage so 8GB
> 64 bits avx enabled all logical cores. max recorded temp 71C
> 
> well that was unnerving. and yes I know the voltage is high but that's what this AVX thing wants I guess. everyone seems to get behind the avx stable. guess I should as well.
> was playing around earlier but couldn't seem to get anywhere. does anyone else remember it being stated that higher SOC volts could help stabilize core clock with less volts?
> maybe im just crazy. i was seeing some evidence of it earlier upping SOC and dropping core/ and it would work but then wouldn't be repeatable under a reboot. so idk.
> 
> bumped the volts down a notch in bios to 1.46~
> see if can do another 45 mins or so.


Yeah..so...that's not really how you overclock if you want a processor to not die within 6 months. You really want to stay at or below 1.4 (I believe AMD said 1.42v) I don't like to touch it for very long periods personally. You don't just give IBT "what it wants" unless you don't care about your hardware. They can die pretty fast much above 1.45 or so, but it's your CPU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brightmist*
> 
> I feel the same, using 970 & Chrome. Didn't test any games either.
> It's about time Nvidia fixed their stuff


It's funny how they're starting to "fix" stuff more now that Vega 56 is putting some heat on them--hence the upcoming release of the 1070ti. They wouldn't have put it out unless they "needed to" to show off against Vega. Both Intel and NVidia are suffering from "if it's good enough" syndrome. They only improve when forced to do so. That's what AMD's doing in the marketplace right now. All told Vega's not that great compared to say, Ryzen/Threadripper's success, but it's putting them on their toes a bit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MynRich*
> 
> when you mention "flashing" from 1701 -> 1403 did you use the USB one or what method?


Yeah, that's the only way to flash a BIOS. you want to use the flashback method for best results. Personally I:

1) Go into the bios, load optimized defaults and reboot.

2) Clear the CMOS with the button in the back (hold it for a while, then reboot the board.

3) Place the desired BIOS file on a Fat-32 formatted USB stick with the name C6H.CAP (in all caps, and make sure it's C6H not CH6).

4) Shut the PC down, place the stick in the BIOS FLASHBACK labeled port on the board (move stuff around if it gets in the way of plugging the stick in--as mine does).

5) press and hold the BIOS Flash button until it begins to glow blue and blink (it also helps to have a USB stick with an access LED, because you'll see that also).

6) Wait about 5 minutes or until all activity from the blue bios flash light and your stick's LED are absent and off.

7) Reboot the PC, check the bios version is now what you expect it to be, load optimized defaults AGAIN and reboot (since I'm extra paranoid I also once again use the CMOS Clear button on the board.

8) You should now be running a clean new BIOS, set up as you desire.


----------



## Korennya

Ambient is around 26c. Svi2 voltage is 1.39 loaded.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MynRich*
> 
> AFAIK, the hole is mainly for k type thermocouples that I've seen pro-overclockers use when OCing w/ LN2. not aware of a motherboard probe like that.. The ROG OC panel (I & II) can plug into that ROG Ext section at the bottom of most ROG mobos, it has spots for those sensors. I picked one up on ebay for 30 USD. I kept it in the case as it displays CPU temp when on and just glancing at it was a nice alternative to having software open. What vcore are you running? what temp is the room your pc is in? (ambient)


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Yeah..so...that's not really how you overclock if you want a processor to not die within 6 months. You really want to stay at or below 1.4 (I believe AMD said 1.42v) I don't like to touch it for very long periods personally. You don't just give IBT "what it wants" unless you don't care about your hardware. They can die pretty fast much above 1.45 or so, but it's your CPU.


I know that, just kinda fleshing this out. I happened to find out that not all IBT is avx equipped on the same day as updating the Bios to 1701. this in no way is a daily driver just me kinda messing with things. and what is set in the bios is very different than what the chip is receiving. I dont have my notes as they are at home but even when bios was set to 1.468~ the cpu was receiving something like 1.433V measured at the back of the socket with my fluke. so while still scary its good to know. what im finding is that IBT avx can go take a flying leap. as if you throw that out and just run OCCT for stability I was able to drop a few notches down on the bios set volts and retain stability.
think I was about to test 1.4500 when I had to stop and do something else. so I might just stick with OCCT for stability over IBT avx.

but anyway when I see how low this will go and remain stable. I think I am going to flash back to 1602 and re run all the tests. as everything seemed to require just a bit less voltage on that bios. now I haven't had a need to downflash on this board yet. is it true you cannot do it from the EZ flash? and you have to use the usb flashback to go backwards? and do you still rename it C6H.CAP? I have the WI-FI version of the board. not sure if that has a different naming scheme.


----------



## WarpenN1

Is PK-3 good alternative for Conductonaut metal thermal paste? Conductonaut leaves quite of mess to CPU, luckily it didn't bother AMD staff uvas when I send picture of it.

So when my replacement CPU arrives I would rather use some other thermal paste so it won't lose that much of a resale value if I'm gonna sell it in the future.

Or thermal grizzly kyonaut?


----------



## koscum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaiKamalDoss*
> 
> Bad your CPU struggles to do that. I got lucky. Mine goes 4216mhz. I have validated 4.2ghz
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/asxytc
> 
> Mine is now running 4ghz all day happily at 1.33v
> 
> And I had better luck with my old MSI board 42.25x 4225mhz
> https://valid.x86.fr/njplmm
> 
> And all this was with H100i but now on custom loop but didn't try OC now. May be it will go even higher.


Out of curiosity, how long can you run Prime95, IBT, and OCCT?


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> I know that, just kinda fleshing this out. I happened to find out that not all IBT is avx equipped on the same day as updating the Bios to 1701. this in no way is a daily driver just me kinda messing with things. and what is set in the bios is very different than what the chip is receiving. I dont have my notes as they are at home but even when bios was set to 1.468~ the cpu was receiving something like 1.433V measured at the back of the socket with my fluke. so while still scary its good to know. what im finding is that IBT avx can go take a flying leap. as if you throw that out and just run OCCT for stability I was able to drop a few notches down on the bios set volts and retain stability.
> think I was about to test 1.4500 when I had to stop and do something else. so I might just stick with OCCT for stability over IBT avx.
> 
> but anyway when I see how low this will go and remain stable. I think I am going to flash back to 1602 and re run all the tests. as everything seemed to require just a bit less voltage on that bios. now I haven't had a need to downflash on this board yet. is it true you cannot do it from the EZ flash? and you have to use the usb flashback to go backwards? and do you still rename it C6H.CAP? I have the WI-FI version of the board. not sure if that has a different naming scheme.


Yeah, I was going to basically go on a screed about how much I hate IBT, and I think it just sucks watts, cooks volts, and doesn't really show much true "stability testing" on a Ryzen rig, but I didn't want it to sound like I was just beating on you. Myself and a few others in this thread dislike IBT, and others here swear by it, and that's fine, different strokes and all that. I use OCCT myself and Asus RealBench for long term tests (and sometimes Prime95) for short term checks I run a cinibench and make sure it passes, then run Realbench for 15 minutes, and check my memory over with HCI Memtest. I know C6H.CAP works on a standard board, not sure about the WiFi version. I'm still cheesed that they didn't offer WiFi initially in the box for the price the Crosshair ran at (and didn't offer us an option to purchase the module either, even though Elmor tried). It just speaks to the rushed nature of the original board releases (I suspect it would've been included if Asus had had more time before having to shove the board out). I would not personally test higher than 1.425v setting in the BIOS (with no LLC set--adjust that downward if using LLC). It may read less, but will spike up to and sometimes beyond your initial voltage settings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Is PK-3 good alternative for Conductonaut metal thermal paste? Conductonaut leaves quite of mess to CPU, luckily it didn't bother AMD staff uvas when I send picture of it.
> 
> So when my replacement CPU arrives I would rather use some other thermal paste so it won't lose that much of a resale value if I'm gonna sell it in the future.
> 
> Or thermal grizzly kyonaut?


I personally use Noctua NT-H1 when I have it on hand for long-term. Icy Diamond is also very good. If I'm just doing short-term testing or know I'll be changing it, I use Arctic MX-4. I've heard Kryonaut is good, but it's also kind of expensive I believe.


----------



## SaiKamalDoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koscum*
> 
> Out of curiosity, how long can you run Prime95, IBT, and OCCT?


At 4ghz It runs for ever. Won't go above 58 at the max 60 and again it drops to 58c and 1.28 to 1.33v after chanting offset.


----------



## 1usmus

*I want to write a report on the latest tests 3333 dual rank* I hope this helps many



1. Memory is very sensitive to interference on the cad_bus. The decrease in the speed of response and switching of the phases of power help me.


Spoiler: current power settings



CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 4]
CPU Current Capability [130%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
CPU Voltage Frequency [300]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
Manual Adjustment [Regular]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 4]
VDDSOC Current Capability [120%]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
DRAM Current Capability [120%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]



2. The most stable state of the system with an increase in frequency above 3200 is reached by CAD_BUS 30 30 40 60. At low values, there are a lot of mistakes and blue screens.
CAD_BUS timings I did not touch, because the system did not start or gave a blue screen. *Ramad* rule (AddrCmdSetup = AddrCmdDrvStren ) not working on 3333 and 3466.I'm thinking of synchronizing these values is not worth it. I asked *Elmor* for information - he does not have it. I managed to run 3466 on these settings (20 40 20 + 30 30 40 24), even without a coldboot, but a lot of errors 8 in HCI 5.1.

3. Rule VTTDDR (vdram * 0.5) not working for frequencies above 3200. Current value VTTDDR 0.69960 and vdram 1.410 (it must be 0,705, but it has errors)

4. VDRAM. 3333 run even at 1.38, but only 2gb working without error, on 1.410 12-16gb works without error.

5. Im trying to use *Ramad* CLDO_VDDP 425, works fine on 3200 and 3333, it turned out to reduce the voltage on SOC from 1.025 to 0.98. On 3466 not started. Voltage to other components could not be reduced, errors appear.

6. VPP 2.5 - 2.52 greatly affects the stability of the system, has a wavy form, the above to lift the voltage is useless. PLL 1.77-1.83 also greatly affects the stability of the system. Step 0.01

7. VDDP. Dual rank is very sensitive to this parameter, only 0,900 volts work perfectly, at 855 there are sometimes errors

8. Rtt disable / rzq3 / rzq1 and rzq1 / rzq3 / rzq1 work better than rzq3 / rzq3 / rzq1.
+ procODT 68.8 = best couple








The worst performance was on procODT 80.

9. tRAS tRC 28 42 there are errors with the code 2000000, removed them with tRAS tRC 30 44

10. DRAM TUNE at a frequency above 3200 can not be touched, either the blue screen or the system is unstable

*probably did not forget anything*


Spoiler: all settings



[2017/10/10 19:30:21]
Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [38.00]
Performance Bias [None]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3333MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Enabled]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
- CPU Core Voltage Override [1.31875]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [0.98750]
DRAM Voltage [1.41000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [2]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [30]
Trc_SM [44]
TrrdS_SM [6]
TrrdL_SM [9]
Tfaw_SM [34]
TwtrS_SM [4]
TwtrL_SM [12]
Twr_SM [12]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [2]
TwrwrScl_SM [2]
Trfc_SM [277]
Trfc2_SM [Auto]
Trfc4_SM [Auto]
Tcwl_SM [14]
Trtp_SM [8]
Trdwr_SM [7]
Twrrd_SM [3]
TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]
TwrwrSd_SM [Auto]
TwrwrDd_SM [Auto]
TrdrdSc_SM [Auto]
TrdrdSd_SM [Auto]
TrdrdDd_SM [Auto]
Tcke_SM [1]
ProcODT_SM [68.6 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Auto]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [RZQ/1]
RttWr [RZQ/3]
RttPark [RZQ/1]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [60.0 Ohm]
VTTDDR Voltage [0.69960]
VPP_MEM Voltage [2.51500]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [0.90000]
VDDP Standby Voltage [0.90000]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 4]
CPU Current Capability [130%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
CPU Voltage Frequency [300]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
Manual Adjustment [Regular]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 4]
VDDSOC Current Capability [120%]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
DRAM Current Capability [120%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.41000]
Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Enabled]
NX Mode [Disabled]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Disabled]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [GEN 3]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
RGB LED lighting [Disabled]
Intel LAN Controller [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [WDC WD30EFRX-68EUZN0]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
Generic USB Flash Disk 0.00 [Auto]
Generic-SD/MMC/MS/MSPRO 1.00 [Auto]
USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Auto]
USB3_6 [Auto]
USB3_7 [Auto]
USB3_8 [Auto]
USB3_9 [Auto]
USB3_10 [Auto]
USB2_11 [Auto]
USB2_12 [Auto]
USB2_13 [Auto]
USB2_14 [Auto]
USB_15 [Auto]
USB_16 [Auto]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [Disabled]
W_PUMP+ Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
IOMMU [Auto]
Remote Display Feature [Auto]
Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
POST Report [1 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name []
Save to Profile [1]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


----------



## lordzed83

OMG this bios 1701 is good finally managet top get 4ghz on my system. 3200 fast preset is bit faster but 3466 is more stable on my memories. They dont like low timings.

Managed to break 200W power draw










Tested 2 hours rendering few ibt runs ect. Stable enough for me


----------



## hurricane28

Best reviewer with again very good informative content:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O98qP-FsIWo


----------



## Korennya

Does voltage control for pstate work yet in 1701?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korennya*
> 
> Does voltage control for pstate work yet in 1701?


Eee what voltage controll iw been on pstate oc since like 1001 beta bios


----------



## Korennya

Changing vid in the pstate for each pstate. It was broken. It's in the first post by elmor. But he sorta stopped updating that post and nothing has really been said about it being fixed.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> OMG this bios 1701 is good finally managet top get 4ghz on my system. 3200 fast preset is bit faster but 3466 is more stable on my memories. They dont like low timings.
> 
> Managed to break 200W power draw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tested 2 hours rendering few ibt runs ect. Stable enough for me


Glad this BIOS is working out for SOMEBODY, for me it's been MUCH more unstable than the last handful of betas, way worse than coming from I think it was 9943 or 9945, can't remember which. Whichever of those was the single-rank optimized BIOS.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korennya*
> 
> Changing vid in the pstate for each pstate. It was broken. It's in the first post by elmor. But he sorta stopped updating that post and nothing has really been said about it being fixed.


Its still heavily borked, setting an offset based off of vid 20 is the only way the pstate overclock is happy


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Glad this BIOS is working out for SOMEBODY, for me it's been MUCH more unstable than the last handful of betas, way worse than coming from I think it was 9943 or 9945, can't remember which. Whichever of those was the single-rank optimized BIOS.


9943 is SR one

Ye best bios i had on this abomination feom amd hahaha.

On other bioses i could pump 1.45 core 1.2 soc and could not pass ibt vmax even with 2666 so this one is the one


----------



## Bart

Lordzed83: what bios were you on prior to 1701?


----------



## hyp36rmax

What is the recommended Voltage threshold for a 1700X with this motherboard at 4.0?


----------



## MynRich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korennya*
> 
> Ambient is around 26c. Svi2 voltage is 1.39 loaded.


"1.39v loaded" = under load? because my 3.9GHz R7-1700 (@1.3875v LLC2 manual in BIOS) under load goes from 1.373v -> 1.34v-1.35v under load. under IBT AVX, it went as low as 1.32v.what is the idle Vcore?


----------



## MynRich

AMD says max voltage for any Ryzen CPU is 1.425v before you can start shortening CPU life expectancy. I, personally, go up to 1.4v (or 1.4125v manual in BIOS with LLC 2) as I would rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

im sitting at 3.925ghz @1.43 volts, its alittle high but under load its more like 1.37volts and its down from the 1.47 it was running a week ago. as long as this chip lasts me till Zen 2 im good, since ill just return my 1700 and pick up the (2700?) or w/e zen 2 will be.


----------



## Korennya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MynRich*
> 
> "1.39v loaded" = under load? because my 3.9GHz R7-1700 (@1.3875v LLC2 manual in BIOS) under load goes from 1.373v -> 1.34v-1.35v under load. under IBT AVX, it went as low as 1.32v.what is the idle Vcore?


Idle vcore is 1.4v


----------



## Korennya

In tweakers paradice next to sense mi skew is another setting for temperature offset [default 63]. What does this setting effect and what does changing the value up or down do?


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *I want to write a report on the latest tests 3333 dual rank[/SIZE]* I hope this helps many
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Memory is very sensitive to interference on the cad_bus. The decrease in the speed of response and switching of the phases of power help me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: current power settings
> 
> 
> 
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 4]
> CPU Current Capability [130%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> CPU Voltage Frequency [300]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
> Manual Adjustment [Regular]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 4]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [120%]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
> DRAM Current Capability [120%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> 
> 
> 
> 2. The most stable state of the system with an increase in frequency above 3200 is reached by CAD_BUS 30 30 40 60. At low values, there are a lot of mistakes and blue screens.
> CAD_BUS timings I did not touch, because the system did not start or gave a blue screen. *Ramad* rule (AddrCmdSetup = AddrCmdDrvStren ) not working on 3333 and 3466.I'm thinking of synchronizing these values is not worth it. I asked *Elmor* for information - he does not have it. I managed to run 3466 on these settings (20 40 20 + 30 30 40 24), even without a coldboot, but a lot of errors 8 in HCI 5.1.
> 
> 3. Rule VTTDDR (vdram * 0.5) not working for frequencies above 3200. Current value VTTDDR 0.69960 and vdram 1.410 (it must be 0,705, but it has errors)
> 
> 4. VDRAM. 3333 run even at 1.38, but only 2gb working without error, on 1.410 12-16gb works without error.
> 
> 5. Im trying to use *Ramad* CLDO_VDDP 425, works fine on 3200 and 3333, it turned out to reduce the voltage on SOC from 1.025 to 0.98. On 3466 not started. Voltage to other components could not be reduced, errors appear.
> 
> 6. VPP 2.5 - 2.52 greatly affects the stability of the system, has a wavy form, the above to lift the voltage is useless. PLL 1.77-1.83 also greatly affects the stability of the system. Step 0.01
> 
> 7. VDDP. Dual rank is very sensitive to this parameter, only 0,900 volts work perfectly, at 855 there are sometimes errors
> 
> 8. Rtt disable / rzq3 / rzq1 and rzq1 / rzq3 / rzq1 work better than rzq3 / rzq3 / rzq1.
> + procODT 68.8 = best couple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst performance was on procODT 80.
> 
> 9. tRAS tRC 28 42 there are errors with the code 2000000, removed them with tRAS tRC 30 44
> 
> 10. DRAM TUNE at a frequency above 3200 can not be touched, either the blue screen or the system is unstable
> 
> *probably did not forget anything*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: all settings
> 
> 
> 
> [2017/10/10 19:30:21]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [38.00]
> Performance Bias [None]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3333MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Enabled]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
> - CPU Core Voltage Override [1.31875]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [0.98750]
> DRAM Voltage [1.41000]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [2]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [30]
> Trc_SM [44]
> TrrdS_SM [6]
> TrrdL_SM [9]
> Tfaw_SM [34]
> TwtrS_SM [4]
> TwtrL_SM [12]
> Twr_SM [12]
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [2]
> TwrwrScl_SM [2]
> Trfc_SM [277]
> Trfc2_SM [Auto]
> Trfc4_SM [Auto]
> Tcwl_SM [14]
> Trtp_SM [8]
> Trdwr_SM [7]
> Twrrd_SM [3]
> TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrSd_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrDd_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdSc_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdSd_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdDd_SM [Auto]
> Tcke_SM [1]
> ProcODT_SM [68.6 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Auto]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [RZQ/1]
> RttWr [RZQ/3]
> RttPark [RZQ/1]
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [60.0 Ohm]
> VTTDDR Voltage [0.69960]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [2.51500]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [0.90000]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [0.90000]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Auto]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 4]
> CPU Current Capability [130%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> CPU Voltage Frequency [300]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
> Manual Adjustment [Regular]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 4]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [120%]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
> DRAM Current Capability [120%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.41000]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Enabled]
> NX Mode [Disabled]
> SVM Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Disabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [GEN 3]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> RGB LED lighting [Disabled]
> Intel LAN Controller [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [WDC WD30EFRX-68EUZN0]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> Generic USB Flash Disk 0.00 [Auto]
> Generic-SD/MMC/MS/MSPRO 1.00 [Auto]
> USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Auto]
> USB3_6 [Auto]
> USB3_7 [Auto]
> USB3_8 [Auto]
> USB3_9 [Auto]
> USB3_10 [Auto]
> USB2_11 [Auto]
> USB2_12 [Auto]
> USB2_13 [Auto]
> USB2_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> USB_16 [Auto]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Disabled]
> W_PUMP+ Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> IOMMU [Auto]
> Remote Display Feature [Auto]
> Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
> POST Report [1 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [1]
> Profile Name []
> Save to Profile [1]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


Thanks for your settings. Bios 1701 ?


----------



## Algy

guys, anyone knows what preset of The Stilt performance the best? cause I managed to get stable the 3466 preset, but I dont have a game with benchmark to compare with the other presets.

thx


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> im sitting at 3.925ghz @1.43 volts, its alittle high but under load its more like 1.37volts and its down from the 1.47 it was running a week ago. as long as this chip lasts me till Zen 2 im good, since ill just return my 1700 and pick up the (2700?) or w/e zen 2 will be.


How can you return it that late?


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> How can you return it that late?


2 year replacement plan, i get it on pretty much anything i buy from micro center, if any of it stops working, return it and get w/e i paid -tax/replacement cost. put it towards something new.


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *I want to write a report on the latest tests 3333 dual rank* I hope this helps many
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Memory is very sensitive to interference on the cad_bus. The decrease in the speed of response and switching of the phases of power help me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: current power settings
> 
> 
> 
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 4]
> CPU Current Capability [130%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> CPU Voltage Frequency [300]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
> Manual Adjustment [Regular]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 4]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [120%]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
> DRAM Current Capability [120%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> 
> 
> 
> 2. The most stable state of the system with an increase in frequency above 3200 is reached by CAD_BUS 30 30 40 60. At low values, there are a lot of mistakes and blue screens.
> CAD_BUS timings I did not touch, because the system did not start or gave a blue screen. *Ramad* rule (AddrCmdSetup = AddrCmdDrvStren ) not working on 3333 and 3466.I'm thinking of synchronizing these values is not worth it. I asked *Elmor* for information - he does not have it. I managed to run 3466 on these settings (20 40 20 + 30 30 40 24), even without a coldboot, but a lot of errors 8 in HCI 5.1.
> 
> 3. Rule VTTDDR (vdram * 0.5) not working for frequencies above 3200. Current value VTTDDR 0.69960 and vdram 1.410 (it must be 0,705, but it has errors)
> 
> 4. VDRAM. 3333 run even at 1.38, but only 2gb working without error, on 1.410 12-16gb works without error.
> 
> 5. Im trying to use *Ramad* CLDO_VDDP 425, works fine on 3200 and 3333, it turned out to reduce the voltage on SOC from 1.025 to 0.98. On 3466 not started. Voltage to other components could not be reduced, errors appear.
> 
> 6. VPP 2.5 - 2.52 greatly affects the stability of the system, has a wavy form, the above to lift the voltage is useless. PLL 1.77-1.83 also greatly affects the stability of the system. Step 0.01
> 
> 7. VDDP. Dual rank is very sensitive to this parameter, only 0,900 volts work perfectly, at 855 there are sometimes errors
> 
> 8. Rtt disable / rzq3 / rzq1 and rzq1 / rzq3 / rzq1 work better than rzq3 / rzq3 / rzq1.
> + procODT 68.8 = best couple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst performance was on procODT 80.
> 
> 9. tRAS tRC 28 42 there are errors with the code 2000000, removed them with tRAS tRC 30 44
> 
> 10. DRAM TUNE at a frequency above 3200 can not be touched, either the blue screen or the system is unstable
> 
> *probably did not forget anything*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: all settings
> 
> 
> 
> [2017/10/10 19:30:21]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [38.00]
> Performance Bias [None]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3333MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Enabled]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
> - CPU Core Voltage Override [1.31875]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [0.98750]
> DRAM Voltage [1.41000]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [2]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [30]
> Trc_SM [44]
> TrrdS_SM [6]
> TrrdL_SM [9]
> Tfaw_SM [34]
> TwtrS_SM [4]
> TwtrL_SM [12]
> Twr_SM [12]
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [2]
> TwrwrScl_SM [2]
> Trfc_SM [277]
> Trfc2_SM [Auto]
> Trfc4_SM [Auto]
> Tcwl_SM [14]
> Trtp_SM [8]
> Trdwr_SM [7]
> Twrrd_SM [3]
> TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrSd_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrDd_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdSc_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdSd_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdDd_SM [Auto]
> Tcke_SM [1]
> ProcODT_SM [68.6 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Auto]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [RZQ/1]
> RttWr [RZQ/3]
> RttPark [RZQ/1]
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [60.0 Ohm]
> VTTDDR Voltage [0.69960]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [2.51500]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [0.90000]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [0.90000]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Auto]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 4]
> CPU Current Capability [130%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> CPU Voltage Frequency [300]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
> Manual Adjustment [Regular]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 4]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [120%]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
> DRAM Current Capability [120%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.41000]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Enabled]
> NX Mode [Disabled]
> SVM Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Disabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [GEN 3]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> RGB LED lighting [Disabled]
> Intel LAN Controller [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [WDC WD30EFRX-68EUZN0]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> Generic USB Flash Disk 0.00 [Auto]
> Generic-SD/MMC/MS/MSPRO 1.00 [Auto]
> USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Auto]
> USB3_6 [Auto]
> USB3_7 [Auto]
> USB3_8 [Auto]
> USB3_9 [Auto]
> USB3_10 [Auto]
> USB2_11 [Auto]
> USB2_12 [Auto]
> USB2_13 [Auto]
> USB2_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> USB_16 [Auto]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Disabled]
> W_PUMP+ Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> IOMMU [Auto]
> Remote Display Feature [Auto]
> Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
> POST Report [1 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [1]
> Profile Name []
> Save to Profile [1]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


About VTTDDR, the rule I've been using, giving your example. 1.41 + 0.1 volts = 1.42 * 0.5 = 0.71, which I'm correct the value should be 0.7128v.

Most of times this has been working for me, got Single Rank Memories Stable with 3600 C16 Single Rank Sammy B-Die mems @ 3466 CL14 (14-14-14-28 CR2) with tight timings (all the data you've collected been really helpful, also AI SUITE tweak inside W10 is way easier than rebooting into BIOS just to test different voltages. Once they are stable, well uninstalling is the way to go.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Lordzed83: what bios were you on prior to 1701?


All of them think o went back only from 2 bioses. So before 1701 i had 1602 i had 1501 all beta ones ect.

So far 1701 is best one everything works considering leaving it till zen+ comes out. But i know i wont microcode 1.0.0.7 hits and fun starts from start :]


----------



## 1usmus

*1usmus 1701 mod bios*









Fully unlocked AMD_CBS:
1) FCH Common Options
2) NVDIMM
3) FanControl
4) something else














https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdWGk1bzR0dWtMNTQ/view?usp=sharing

*USE AT OWN RISK*


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *1usmus 1701 mod bios*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdWGk1bzR0dWtMNTQ/view?usp=sharing


Care to explain a little more about this "1usmus 1701 mod bios"?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Care to explain a little more about this "1usmus 1701 mod bios"?


updated the message , sorry


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> updated the message , sorry


Alright, still in the dark lol.

Did you mod this BIOS yourself or where did you get it from? And what are the changes exactly?


----------



## hurricane28

After a few hours of testing i discovered why i couldn't get my CPU stable, it appears that Aida64 is the cause of this..

I tried different settings but as soon as i opened Realbench the system crashed or simply froze.. After restart and disabling Aida64 i can get 4 GHz stable at 3466 MHz RAM. Conclusion, i don't use Aida64 anymore but hardwareinfo64 instead.

Will test some more.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Alright, still in the dark lol.
> 
> Did you mod this BIOS yourself or where did you get it from? And what are the changes exactly?


Himself did








Unlocking is easy, hex code 46 02 changes to 47 02 in certain rows

We still have a hidden "Chipset" menu, there lies "HPET" and other useful things. Through AMI I could not unlock it


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> 2 year replacement plan, i get it on pretty much anything i buy from micro center, if any of it stops working, return it and get w/e i paid -tax/replacement cost. put it towards something new.


I can back this up as well. After my third Taichi board. I was tired of jumping through RMA hoops and going weeks at a time without a system. I drove up to micro center bought the cross hair and a 2 year warranty. now If I do something stupid or blow up the board its just a 40 min drive to replace it. although granted because I paid for the plan. ill probably never use it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Himself did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlocking is easy, hex code 46 02 changes to 47 02 in certain rows
> 
> We still have a hidden "Chipset" menu, there lies "HPET" and other useful things. Through AMI I could not unlock it


It would be most useful to unlock that honestly. As I don't particularly trust disabling HPET in software alone.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Himself did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlocking is easy, hex code 46 02 changes to 47 02 in certain rows
> 
> We still have a hidden "Chipset" menu, there lies "HPET" and other useful things. Through AMI I could not unlock it


Alright, so in order to unlock this we need to flash this BIOS you provided? Or is there another way?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Alright, so in order to unlock this we need to flash this BIOS you provided? Or is there another way?


Well You cana lways download Asus one mod it Yourself and flash if You want


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Alright, so in order to unlock this we need to flash this BIOS you provided? Or is there another way?


Because the digital signature is no longer present, it is no longer possible to flash the bios via the internal EZ Flash function.
We have to switch to the AMI own flashtool "AFUDOS".
Create a DOS Startup Disk
Plug in a USB flash drive, install "HP USB Boot Utility" and then open the "HP USB DiskStarage Format Tool" program.
Set a checkmark to "Create a DOS startup disk" and search for the "usbdos" folder contained in the download.
Click "Start" to start the formatting process.



Now copy the program "AFUDOS" as well as the bios on your USB stick.
Restart the PC, load and save in the bios the default settings.
Boats from the USB stick.
Type the following command: "afudos xxxx.rom / GAN" (replace xxxx with the name you gave earlier).
The read, delete, write, and verify process now starts automatically.



Remove the USB stick and restart the PC with "Ctrl + Alt + Del".
I hope you had success

*Flash program here http://www.mediafire.com/file/anpy4c1bwiai433/Flashing.rar*


----------



## BUFUMAN

Wow i never did that. There are some other settings like SB spread Spectrum.
And Sata settings. I wish i could controll them.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> I can back this up as well. After my third Taichi board. I was tired of jumping through RMA hoops and going weeks at a time without a system. I drove up to micro center bought the cross hair and a 2 year warranty. now If I do something stupid or blow up the board its just a 40 min drive to replace it. although granted because I paid for the plan. ill probably never use it.
> It would be most useful to unlock that honestly. As I don't particularly trust disabling HPET in software alone.


By default, it is disabled


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> By default, it is disabled


Than the question becomes, why is it disabled by default? I mean, is it disabled because its not worth tempering with or are there some settings we are not suppose to see?
And what are the gains in accessing these settings?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Than the question becomes, why is it disabled by default? I mean, is it disabled because its not worth tempering with or are there some settings we are not suppose to see?
> And what are the gains in accessing these settings?



this is all hidden from us

I just unlocked it, and for what it can come in handy for users. For example, many wonder what else can pay. There is no threat to her health at the same time.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> 
> this is all hidden from us
> 
> I just unlocked it, and for what it can come in handy for users. For example, many wonder what else can pay. There is no threat to her health at the same time.


quite few anythign usefull ?? ??


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> quite few anythign usefull ?? ??


spectrum and hpet for example


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> 
> this is all hidden from us
> 
> I just unlocked it, and for what it can come in handy for users. For example, many wonder what else can pay. There is no threat to her health at the same time.


lol what?

My question is, why would anyone temper with these settings? I mean, why would you disable HPET using this modded BIOS while you can disabling it in windows under device manager? Also, why would you change spectrum?

Its nice to see all this information but i really doubt it will help people. That, and the rist of bricking your board when trying to update to this BIOS.

thank you for your time but i don't think this is for me


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> lol what?
> 
> My question is, why would anyone temper with these settings? I mean, why would you disable HPET using this modded BIOS while you can disabling it in windows under device manager? Also, why would you change spectrum?
> 
> Its nice to see all this information but i really doubt it will help people. That, and the rist of bricking your board when trying to update to this BIOS.
> 
> thank you for your time but i don't think this is for me


Guess U ware not here when Those boards ware Bricking themselfs on self asus update


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> spectrum and hpet for example


From My tests and benchmarks Turning HPET off gives me less FPS and its slower in general

Spectrum hmm dont You turn that off in Power or is it separate for chipset ??

Other thing can You flash it using Flashback metod ??


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> lol what?
> 
> My question is, why would anyone temper with these settings? I mean, why would you disable HPET using this modded BIOS while you can disabling it in windows under device manager? Also, why would you change spectrum?
> 
> Its nice to see all this information but i really doubt it will help people. That, and the rist of bricking your board when trying to update to this BIOS.
> 
> thank you for your time but i don't think this is for me


Disabling in Device Manager does not help.
I can not say that "HPET" is completely disabled and in my mod BIOS the HPET is not disabled. In the system there are a couple more timers. If there is no synchronization between them - we get lags.
I'll let you know when it unlocks







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> From My tests and benchmarks Turning HPET off gives me less FPS and its slower in general
> 
> Spectrum hmm dont You turn that off in Power or is it separate for chipset ??
> 
> Other thing can You flash it using Flashback metod ??


not in all cases, disabling "Spectrum" helps to avoid errors in memory, in my tests there are cases of reverse

I was flashing with the old known method (AFUDOS)
But in any case the button on the motherboard "flash" works even if the BIOS is defective

about games and HPET

Wither 3 (720p) without hpet 240fps 2ms - with 78fps and 14ms , same situation in ROTR and Hitman


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Disabling in Device Manager does not help.
> I can not say that "HPET" is completely disabled and in my mod BIOS the HPET is not disabled. In the system there are a couple more timers. If there is no synchronization between them - we get lags.
> I'll let you know when it unlocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not in all cases, disabling "Spectrum" helps to avoid errors in memory, in my tests there are cases of reverse
> 
> I was flashing with the old known method (AFUDOS)
> But in any case the button on the motherboard "flash" works even if the BIOS is defective
> 
> about games and HPET
> 
> Wither 3 (720p) without hpet 240fps 2ms - with 78fps and 14ms , same situation in ROTR and Hitman


Spectrum thing looks promissing tho









Must be game dependant in forza i loose 5fps







but thats at normal resolution not 720p








From them 3 games only finished Witcher and that was on PS4 cause... Plasma heheheh Other 2 downloaded had a look and deleted in matter of hour not my stuff.

But ye ALL tests I'w run with HPET in my case loose fps and scores ZERO gains anywhere. How much gutted out windows 10 You are using ??


----------



## Gadfly

Lots of good stuff lately.

I am still running 1401; it is pretty good, I am at 3466 CL14 with some very tight subs, 1T, GD disabled.

I still can't get any of my mem kits to run 3600; (but it looks like there are a lot of additional settings to play with to try to stabilize faster memory). Has anyone seen any faster memory speeds with 1701 (SR B-Die)?


----------



## Anty

You mean run at all or stable 100% under stress tests?
I see some improvement in 1701 vs 1501.
But at this point it is not stable and initial tests show it may not be worth it.

I didn'y play with CLDO_VDDP, Rtt and CAD bus yet.


----------



## Esenel

[email protected], Trident Z 3200 CL14 @3466 CL15

+1Rep @hurricane28 for help.

Max Temp 1 hour Prime95 Version 29.1 Small FFTs @ 66°C







Some Scores:

Cinebench 1760

Firestrike Extreme:
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/13845698


----------



## XEKong

Any chance there is a multi core enhancement setting for this board hiding somewhere?


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> I can back this up as well. After my third Taichi board. I was tired of jumping through RMA hoops and going weeks at a time without a system. I drove up to micro center bought the cross hair and a 2 year warranty. now If I do something stupid or blow up the board its just a 40 min drive to replace it. although granted because I paid for the plan. ill probably never use it.
> It would be most useful to unlock that honestly. As I don't particularly trust disabling HPET in software alone.


i pretty much do the same, tho even if it doesn't break, alot of the time you can return it and you get a gift card for w/e you paid, so you can upgrade.


----------



## AmxdPt

I really don't understand these voltage readings.

Do I need to apply more voltage in order to get the values I want or is it just the reading that is wrong?

Is there a fix for this?

Thanks


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> i pretty much do the same, tho even if it doesn't break, alot of the time you can return it and you get a gift card for w/e you paid, so you can upgrade.


never really thought about that. act like your just leasing the board for a while. I didnt know the policies worked like that.

don't think that's for me though unless I render the board unusable I don't see a need to upgrade the board again on this platform. people are already talking about the new chip sets the X470 that's supposed to be coming with the, what is it? pinnacle ridge in February? I don't see what could be offered by that chip set to entice an upgrade. even if they threw more PCI-e lanes in the mix. don't think it would be very compelling.


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esenel*
> 
> [email protected], Trident Z 3200 CL14 @3466 CL15
> 
> +1Rep @hurricane28 for help.
> 
> Max Temp 1 hour Prime95 Version 29.1 Small FFTs @ 66°C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Scores:
> 
> Cinebench 1760
> 
> Firestrike Extreme:
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/13845698


Mind giving your Settings m8 ?


----------



## Brightmist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't understand these voltage readings.
> 
> Do I need to apply more voltage in order to get the values I want or is it just the reading that is wrong?
> 
> Is there a fix for this?
> 
> Thanks


They have up to ±0.025V inaccuracy I believe


----------



## AmxdPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brightmist*
> 
> They have up to ±0.025V inaccuracy I believe


Thanks for your awnser,

That much I assumed, but is it just the reading that is wrong?
Do I need to put extra voltage in order to get the correct value to show?

Or the value that I input gets set regardless of what the voltage reading says?

Thanks


----------



## VapingWithVic

Ok... after spending the better part of 3 hours skimming this thread I thought I should thank all the folks in here who posted some tips on the overclocking.

I just upgraded from an ancient Asus Crosshair Formula IV, AMD Phenom II 955 Black Edition to the Crosshair VI Hero and an AMD Ryzen 5 1600.

Full set up...

Asus Crosshair VI Hero (with latest BIOS)
AMD Ryzen 5 1600
G-Skill RipJaw Series 5 "Noir" 2x8gb (F4-3000C15D-16GVGB is the model in case anyone is interested)
EVGA 650 GQ, 80+ GOLD 650W
Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 Cooler (single fan config)
Old Geforce 760 graphics card

Been running Prime95 for just under an hour at the current OC of 3900mhz. The chip will not manage above 3950mhz no matter what i tried in the BIOS... but heck, 3900 will do me fine, i'll probably drop it down to 3800 to keep the temps down a bit lower though. Comparing it to the old Crosshair IV i had and the old Phenom II is like night and day, especially for video encoding, which is one of the reasons I went for this chip... its cut video encoding time in .h264 by more than half for 30 minute long videos. What used to take 1hr 30mins encoding in Adobe for the old Phenom...now takes 18 mins with this new system... it encodes faster than it takes to watch the video.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't understand these voltage readings.
> 
> Do I need to apply more voltage in order to get the values I want or is it just the reading that is wrong?
> 
> Is there a fix for this?
> 
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brightmist*
> 
> They have up to ±0.025V inaccuracy I believe


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> Thanks for your awnser,
> 
> That much I assumed, but is it just the reading that is wrong?
> Do I need to put extra voltage in order to get the correct value to show?
> 
> Or the value that I input gets set regardless of what the voltage reading says?
> 
> Thanks


Its been doing this rounding crap for me since 9943/45. It's just gotten to the point where I said screw it and let the board do what it wants. I'm pstate overclocking anyways and the only real detriment (read:benifit) is that I can run my ram at 1.439 which is normally impossible (I have it set to 1.435) with a vttdr of .7914 and a 1.8vplll of 2.158( set 2.15). I'm hopping agesa 7 and a new ec1 microcode update solves this at some point.


----------



## elmor

Test BIOS 0052 fixes the CPU Temperature offset reset after entering sleep mode, will be included next official release which I'm told we'll have ~November. Should soon have the same bios for C6H WIFI and C6E. SHA256 1b6b28f4ee26c136ff129d70456bdb989c27c4860ab36448dfd72c89b7f7171e

Regarding the SIO issue, it's being worked on and we've made some good progress. There's a final solution soon that will require co-operation from the 3rd party monitoring developers.

From my testing HWInfo64 should be working OK, or at least it's very difficult to make it fail. I think it still happens for some people since the "corrupt SIO" issue can be quite sticky, even after clearing power. Essentially if it's been caused once by any software, it's difficult to get back to a normal state. I've been able to recover by powering off the PSU so there's no standby power, and then pulling the battery for a minute.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Test BIOS 0052 fixes the CPU Temperature offset reset after entering sleep mode, will be included next official release which I'm told we'll have ~November. Should soon have the same bios for C6H WIFI and C6E. SHA256 1b6b28f4ee26c136ff129d70456bdb989c27c4860ab36448dfd72c89b7f7171e
> 
> Regarding the SIO issue, it's being worked on and we've made some good progress. There's a final solution soon that will require co-operation from the 3rd party monitoring developers.
> 
> From my testing HWInfo64 should be working OK, or at least it's very difficult to make it fail. I think it still happens for some people since the "corrupt SIO" issue can be quite sticky, even after clearing power. Essentially if it's been caused once by any software, it's difficult to get back to a normal state. I've been able to recover by powering off the PSU so there's no standby power, and then pulling the battery for a minute.


Thanks Elmor. Is 0052 based off of 1701 or an earlier bios?


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Test BIOS 0052 fixes the CPU Temperature offset reset after entering sleep mode, will be included next official release which I'm told we'll have ~November. Should soon have the same bios for C6H WIFI and C6E. SHA256 1b6b28f4ee26c136ff129d70456bdb989c27c4860ab36448dfd72c89b7f7171e
> 
> Regarding the SIO issue, it's being worked on and we've made some good progress. There's a final solution soon that will require co-operation from the 3rd party monitoring developers.
> 
> From my testing HWInfo64 should be working OK, or at least it's very difficult to make it fail. I think it still happens for some people since the "corrupt SIO" issue can be quite sticky, even after clearing power. Essentially if it's been caused once by any software, it's difficult to get back to a normal state. I've been able to recover by powering off the PSU so there's no standby power, and then pulling the battery for a minute.


Good to hear things are still trucking along. I'd ask if there was any plans involving the voltage nonsense but it's not the most problematic thing in the world. Unless it falls under SIO corruption bit and the solution has been staring us in the face this entire time. ?


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Thanks Elmor. Is 0052 based off of 1701 or an earlier bios?


Should be 1701 but not certain.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> Good to hear things are still trucking along. I'd ask if there was any plans involving the voltage nonsense but it's not the most problematic thing in the world. Unless it falls under SIO corruption bit and the solution has been staring us in the face this entire time. ?


Can you describe the exact issue? If it's what's mentioned above, that's a readout problem.


----------



## Esenel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Mind giving your Settings m8 ?


I have them in my signature.
If you need something else of it I will put it in there.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Test BIOS 0052 fixes the CPU Temperature offset reset after entering sleep mode, will be included next official release which I'm told we'll have ~November. Should soon have the same bios for C6H WIFI and C6E. SHA256 1b6b28f4ee26c136ff129d70456bdb989c27c4860ab36448dfd72c89b7f7171e
> 
> Regarding the SIO issue, it's being worked on and we've made some good progress. There's a final solution soon that will require co-operation from the 3rd party monitoring developers.
> 
> From my testing HWInfo64 should be working OK, or at least it's very difficult to make it fail. I think it still happens for some people since the "corrupt SIO" issue can be quite sticky, even after clearing power. Essentially if it's been caused once by any software, it's difficult to get back to a normal state. I've been able to recover by powering off the PSU so there's no standby power, and then pulling the battery for a minute.


Thank you for the update Elmor. Hopefully it can be fixed because i have great problems with my board as you already know.
you were right about Aida64 tho, as soon as i use Aida64 my system crashes in benchmarks or stability test programs, no matter the setting or program i use.
Hardwareinfo64 works great so far like you said, so i stick with it until this thing is fixed.

I am going to try the battery method, hopefully it fixes something. the 0052 BIOS only fixes the temp issue or is there some more in it?

Thnx.


----------



## Esenel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Should be 1701 but not certain.
> Can you describe the exact issue? If it's what's mentioned above, that's a readout problem.


Hi Elmor,

one question about what you mentioned with 9920, that the features of it will make it into some official bios.
Was this with 1701 or will it be with the next one?
And is Agesa 1.0.0.7 already ready for the next bios and will it be implemented? What is the benefit of it?

A lot of questions 
I hope you do not mind!

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can you describe the exact issue? If it's what's mentioned above, that's a readout problem.


For me anyway its been many a bios since I've been able to set a voltage like 1.375 for ram and not have it actually run 1.373 where it would then occasionally peak to 1.417 in os. This would also end up being true for all visible voltage that can be set to manual. I've elaborated a bit more on what mine does 5 or 8 post back.

For all intents and purposes these voltage readouts appear to be actual if setting Vttdr based off the bios readout is anything to go by.


----------



## MrXL

Could someone please explain what "SIO" stands for and what the "SIO issue" exactly is ?

Being on bios 9920 I have some illogical fan and temps behavior and used AIDA in the past so maybe I am effected by this&#8230;.

*@ Elmor:*
Why can't you post more extensive structured changelogs with the new biosses? To me it seems not a big effort but I could be wrong of course.

There are some more well known bugs and it would help people in debugging if they know what is supposed to be changed and fixed.

Take official 1701, does this include:
* the (coldboot) fixes in 9920 which afaik sofar didn't make it into official bios?
* fix for Vcore value issue when booting with Offset Mode and switching to Manual Mode

And now for the new beta it would be helpful to know for sure if this is based of official 1701.

Something like:
* Based on xxxx
* Issue 1 fixed
* Issue 2 not fixed
* etc.

In this way at least we can keep track.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Should be 1701 but not certain.


Many of us continue with the 1403 or the 99xx, what difference does it exist between these that in principle work almost well, and the 1701 that gives some problems?


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> Many of us continue with the 1403 or the 99xx, what difference does it exist between these that in principle work almost well, and the 1701 that gives some problems?


I am a proud 9920 user, no problems.


----------



## coreykill99

hey guys, yesterday my new thermoprobe for my reservoir arrived. plugged it into the water out header on the board. Its a 10K probe. does anyone know offhand if there is any settings that have to be adjusted in the bios to read from it properly? its showing up in HWinfo64 and in the Bios. but id like to be sure. now i'm up to 3 diff thermometers reading 3 diff temps. i played in the bios for a few looking for it. but im busy nailing down OCCT still, didn't dwell on it too long.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEKong*
> 
> Any chance there is a multi core enhancement setting for this board hiding somewhere?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Should be 1701 but not certain.
> Can you describe the exact issue? If it's what's mentioned above, that's a readout problem.


good to see ya back here with new toys.Hope You ahd good Holidays after all hard work on Ryzen and TR platform









OO new stuff to test have not finished messing about with 1701. Once You confirm its based off 1701 i can test it out, 1701 is best bios on my hardware setup as it allowed me for the first time get 4ghz STABLE i dont want to mess that up


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrXL*
> 
> Could someone please explain what "SIO" stands for and what the "SIO issue" exactly is ?
> 
> Being on bios 9920 I have some illogical fan and temps behavior and used AIDA in the past so maybe I am effected by this&#8230;.
> 
> *@ Elmor:*
> Why can't you post more extensive structured changelogs with the new biosses? To me it seems not a big effort but I could be wrong of course.
> 
> There are some more well known bugs and it would help people in debugging if they know what is supposed to be changed and fixed.
> 
> Take official 1701, does this include:
> * the (coldboot) fixes in 9920 which afaik sofar didn't make it into official bios?
> * fix for Vcore value issue when booting with Offset Mode and switching to Manual Mode
> 
> And now for the new beta it would be helpful to know for sure if this is based of official 1701.
> 
> Something like:
> * Based on xxxx
> * Issue 1 fixed
> * Issue 2 not fixed
> * etc.
> 
> In this way at least we can keep track.


Thing is something ASUS does not know themselfes liek every time amd sends microcode not all changes are in the documentation for it !!!!! I rmember when first 1.0.0.6 beta landed and added ****loads of opions that NOONE HAD IDEA what they do and we had 2 start digging including people that work @Asus !!!


----------



## MrXL

*@lordzed83*

True, though not all changes / fixes are AMD based, are they?

So for main fixes / changes coded by ASUS I would expect it shouldn't be so hard to disclose them here ?


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Test BIOS 0052 fixes the CPU Temperature offset reset after entering sleep mode, will be included next official release which I'm told we'll have ~November. Should soon have the same bios for C6H WIFI and C6E. SHA256 1b6b28f4ee26c136ff129d70456bdb989c27c4860ab36448dfd72c89b7f7171e
> 
> Regarding the SIO issue, it's being worked on and we've made some good progress. There's a final solution soon that will require co-operation from the 3rd party monitoring developers.
> 
> From my testing HWInfo64 should be working OK, or at least it's very difficult to make it fail. I think it still happens for some people since the "corrupt SIO" issue can be quite sticky, even after clearing power. Essentially if it's been caused once by any software, it's difficult to get back to a normal state. I've been able to recover by powering off the PSU so there's no standby power, and then pulling the battery for a minute.


any way we can have a kit for upgrading a normal C6H to a C6H wifi?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> any way we can have a kit for upgrading a normal C6H to a C6H wifi?


Its not comming mate its been mentione here


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Its not comming mate its been mentione here


Crap, think I'll buy a bluetooth adapter


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Its not comming mate its been mentione here


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> Crap, think I'll buy a bluetooth adapter


Or you could buy a mini pcie network card and install it yourself


----------



## 1usmus

0052 its new MBEC ?


----------



## coreykill99

so im calling this done and still adamant IBT AVX is just unreasonable. it was wanting 1.46~1.47Vcore to pass 10 runs very high.
if you throw it out and set it up for OCCT avx all cores im down to
Bios Vcore 1.41250
under load measuring
HWINFO64 1.369
DMM back of socket 1.394
[email protected] 3.9Ghz
seems much more reasonable. just finished up an hour run. think im done with this. another note. anyone else seeing issues with fans getting stuck at high RPM's and not calming back down after heavy load?


----------



## Phoenix85

Hi, I looked like 30 pages back but can't find the page mentioning new drivers for Intel etc. ..can anyone help me.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> so im calling this done and still adamant IBT AVX is just unreasonable. it was wanting 1.46~1.47Vcore to pass 10 runs very high.
> if you throw it out and set it up for OCCT avx all cores im down to
> Bios Vcore 1.41250
> under load measuring
> HWINFO64 1.369
> DMM back of socket 1.394
> [email protected] 3.9Ghz
> seems much more reasonable. just finished up an hour run. think im done with this. another note. anyone else seeing issues with fans getting stuck at high RPM's and not calming back down after heavy load?


Ye fan control is all sorts of ****ed up.

IBT AVX Very High is what i consider stable myself. or passing 1x IBT max. Trully there is nothing that puts more stress on CPU IMC and VRM's than that.
Yesterday i passed 10x avx max at 4006 and memory at 348x :] will see how that goes today with Y-Cruncher for 1 hour all of them.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenix85*
> 
> Hi, I looked like 30 pages back but can't find the page mentioning new drivers for Intel etc. ..can anyone help me.


ye go to intel forums this is AMD


----------



## Phoenix85

You got me wrong, I have AMD Ryzen 1800x with Crosshair VI Hero Board.
And I believe I saw during vacation like 30 pages ago a list with newer drivers for this board and I believe one was for the Intel NIC on Board.


----------



## lordzed83

No new drivers for board fact look on asus support site


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> ye go to intel forums this is AMD


I'm thinking he's referring to the lan drivers

Edit: Ignore me, I was on the mobile website and got to the bottom of the page thinking the quote was the last post on the thread here


----------



## Bart

There was a post about updated Intel NIC drivers, I saw that too. But this thread is filled with so much garbage that anything is pretty much impossible to find anything without doing an advanced search (which I just tried, but it doesn't work on my work PC).


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenix85*
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ou got me wrong, I have AMD Ryzen 1800x with Crosshair VI Hero Board.
> 
> 
> And I believe I saw during vacation like 30 pages ago a list with newer drivers for this board and I believe one was for the Intel NIC on Board.


The latest from Intel: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/25016/Intel-Network-Adapter-Driver-for-Windows-10


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenix85*
> 
> Hi, I looked like 30 pages back but can't find the page mentioning new drivers for Intel etc. ..can anyone help me.


Sure NP
Here you go mate http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/27860#post_26377087

New drivers available for
Radeon Software Crimson Edition ReLive Graphics


----------



## LicSqualo

Hi all, I've just now updated my bios to 0052
I've to report strange issue with this last bios and the Pstate overclock.
Is not possible with the "usual" method. The base voltage is increased from 1,175 to 1.375(!!!







). Really dangerous if we are not informed.








I've clocked my 1700 as usual to 4.00 Ghz adding offset of 0.200 but the result is not 1.4V but 1.59V!!!.








*Please be careful next time.*








In other hand also the windows behaviour is strange. Also if I've doubled and triple checked my settings and I'm sure I've clocked at 4.00 Ghz with A0 in Pstate0: in windows (without any issue during MB boot and windows boot) I've only 2.7 Ghz... WHY? Windows property report as Ryzen 1700 @ 4.00 Ghz but the clock is 2.7 Ghz no way to go up at 4.00 Ghz... Checked also the power settings of windows, all is as usual.

Ok, perhaps I've to revert back to 1701 ... but I want to understand if is only my issue or not...

Lic


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badkolo*
> 
> guys, whats the best way to fully remove asus suite 3 completely . ??


format mate


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Sure NP
> Here you go mate http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/27860#post_26377087
> 
> New drivers available for
> Radeon Software Crimson Edition ReLive Graphics


ooo even i missed that Thanks +rep


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> format mate


Nope, there is a tool for it which i posted a couple of pages back.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nope, there is a tool for it which i posted a couple of pages back.


BNothing beats good old Format C removes all sorts of ****e from system i do mine every 6-7 months









btw check this out



STABLE :]


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> BNothing beats good old Format C removes all sorts of ****e from system i do mine every 6-7 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw check this out
> 
> 
> 
> STABLE :]


That's for noobs dude









Why doing the hassle while a simple program can do the same?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That's for noobs dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why doing the hassle while a simple program can do the same?


cause fortam clears EVERYTHING not only one thing. You know windows is growing like american in mc Donald








I love clean system waiting for fall big update and format it will be


----------



## hurricane28

Btw, did anyone here tried the new Time Spy extreme yet?

This is my score: https://www.3dmark.com/spy/2535719

This CPU test is really hammering the CPU, i was IBT AVX "stable" but crashed in this CPU test. extreme stability test also hammers the crap out of your system.


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Btw, did anyone here tried the new Time Spy extreme yet?
> 
> This is my score: https://www.3dmark.com/spy/2535719
> 
> This CPU test is really hammering the CPU, i was IBT AVX "stable" but crashed in this CPU test. extreme stability test also hammers the crap out of your system.


here is mine with single 290x and 1800x @ 4.0ghz

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/22664088


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> here is mine with single 290x and 1800x @ 4.0ghz
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/22664088


Nice score, i hope i can squeeze a little more from my CPU But i think i hit the limit already. I am not brave enough to put more volts though it to be honest lol.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> cause fortam clears EVERYTHING not only one thing. You know windows is growing like american in mc Donald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love clean system waiting for fall big update and format it will be


lol i hear ya.

I like that too but clean install is just like.. too simply imo. Sometimes i like doing some effort and "fix" things if possible.

I run my w 10 installation for over a year now i think and its running just fine.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> lol i hear ya.
> 
> I like that too but clean install is just like.. too simply imo. Sometimes i like doing some effort and "fix" things if possible.
> 
> I run my w 10 installation for over a year now i think and its running just fine.


Windows in general likes to kill itself on its own file system, arguably its comparable to rust on cars. Rust on the body itself is fine and does nothing, sometimes you can even clean it up, but the point where the frame starts rotting (not surface rust) all bets are off


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> Windows in general likes to kill itself on its own file system, arguably its comparable to rust on cars. Rust on the body itself is fine and does nothing, sometimes you can even clean it up, but the point where the frame starts rotting (not surface rust) all bets are off


lol, that seems a little dramatic, but i understand what you mean.


----------



## CRJ84

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/22665243

980ti and [email protected]

Will install windows update 1709 and try again


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LicSqualo*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, I've just now updated my bios to 0052
> I've to report strange issue with this last bios and the Pstate overclock.
> Is not possible with the "usual" method. The base voltage is increased from 1,175 to 1.375(!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Really dangerous if we are not informed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've clocked my 1700 as usual to 4.00 Ghz adding offset of 0.200 but the result is not 1.4V but 1.59V!!!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Please be careful next time.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other hand also the windows behaviour is strange. Also if I've doubled and triple checked my settings and I'm sure I've clocked at 4.00 Ghz with A0 in Pstate0: in windows (without any issue during MB boot and windows boot) I've only 2.7 Ghz... WHY? Windows property report as Ryzen 1700 @ 4.00 Ghz but the clock is 2.7 Ghz no way to go up at 4.00 Ghz... Checked also the power settings of windows, all is as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, perhaps I've to revert back to 1701 ... but I want to understand if is only my issue or not...
> 
> Lic
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have tested the BIOS when Elmor posted it and can confirm the issue. Activating P-stats on my system will result in a base voltage (VID) of 1.2375V, adding an offset of 0.0625 (the minimum) will result in a 1.35V CPU voltage, which is much higher than what it should be so I don't recommend BIOS 0052 to anyone.

On another note, if anyone is thinking about flashing BIOS 0096 to get MBEC v.312, please don't. You will be much better served by v.310, which I have tested today. 310 is better than 312 and is more stable. This message is for those that are using/having EC1 310 running on their motherboards.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I have tested the BIOS when Elmor posted it and can confirm the issue. Activating P-stats on my system will result in a base voltage (VID) of 1.2375V, adding an offset of 0.0625 (the minimum) will result in a 1.35V CPU voltage, which is much higher than what it should be so I don't recommend BIOS 0052 to anyone.
> 
> On another note, if anyone is thinking about flashing BIOS 0096 to get MBEC v.312, please don't. You will be much better served by v.310, which I have tested today. 310 is better than and is more stable. This message is for those that are using/having EC1 310 running on their motherboards.


Where did you find a bios that has an 310 microcode update?


----------



## LicSqualo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I have tested the BIOS when Elmor posted it and can confirm the issue. Activating P-stats on my system will result in a base voltage (VID) of 1.2375V, adding an offset of 0.0625 (the minimum) will result in a 1.35V CPU voltage, which is much higher than what it should be so I don't recommend BIOS 0052 to anyone.
> 
> On another note, if anyone is thinking about flashing BIOS 0096 to get MBEC v.312, please don't. You will be much better served by v.310, which I have tested today. 310 is better than 312 and is more stable. This message is for those that are using/having EC1 310 running on their motherboards.


T H A N K Y O U !!!!


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> Where did you find a bios that has an 310 microcode update?


BIOS 0702 includes it. It's the original BIOS that existed on my motherboard when I bought it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LicSqualo*
> 
> T H A N K Y O U !!!!


You are welcome. Happy to help.


----------



## lordzed83

@elmor I gave new bios a go and there it is all setting same as 1701 and its working same










Only thing that STILL does not work is... CPU FAN SETTING. I can record You a video if You want but basically if i change settings in manual mode save reboot its back to sandard.... I can keep saving reseting powering down how many time i wasnt till it will revert to Stasndard.

Only option to have fan not blasting at 100% i found is to do qfan auto fan setup it changes cpu fan settings save bios reboot and it keeps settings if i touch any of those settings. And so Save and exit its back to Sandard fan and i have to do qfan again to have manual set up... SUCKS as i cant change target temperatures on CPU thats water cooled and fan is there only for VRMs....


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> On another note, if anyone is thinking about flashing BIOS 0096 to get MBEC v.312, please don't. You will be much better served by v.310, which I have tested today. 310 is better than 312 and is more stable. This message is for those that are using/having EC1 310 running on their motherboards.


More stable in what sense? 0312 should be the latest EC and what Stilt appeared to have from the beginning as well.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> @elmor I gave new bios a go and there it is all setting same as 1701 and its working same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing that STILL does not work is... CPU FAN SETTING. I can record You a video if You want but basically if i change settings in manual mode save reboot its back to sandard.... I can keep saving reseting powering down how many time i wasnt till it will revert to Stasndard.
> 
> Only option to have fan not blasting at 100% i found is to do qfan auto fan setup it changes cpu fan settings save bios reboot and it keeps settings if i touch any of those settings. And so Save and exit its back to Sandard fan and i have to do qfan again to have manual set up... SUCKS as i cant change target temperatures on CPU thats water cooled and fan is there only for VRMs....


I have the same thing and posted this a while ago..

I was told by Elmor that this is caused by the EC sensor on various systems and that there will be a fix soon. Asus made a big mistake on buying these IT8665 sensors imo.. They didn't even test before putting it on motherboards otherwise they wouldn't use it.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> More stable in what sense? 0312 should be the latest EC and what Stilt appeared to have from the beginning as well.


I find it more stable based on my testings so my opinion is 310 is better than 312.
It's up to the user in the end to decide which EC is better.


----------



## Anty

Small update for 4 sticks vs [email protected]









Adding this:
ClkDrvbStren: 40.0 Ohm
AddrCmdDrvStren: 30.0 Ohm
CsOdtDrvStren: 40.0 Ohm
CkeDrvStren: 40.0 Ohm

with procODT 53.3 makes good difference - so far nothing blow up (IBT AVX extreme, OCCT AVX, new 3D mark, superposition, AIDA) but I didn't test for hours though, last time it gave up by its own watching youtube









....but CL16 sucks - results are worse then [email protected] - especially in CB15 and superposition, corona same results as before, AIDA more (obvious)

time to check something better...


----------



## Xzow

Should I be able to keep a 1700x stable on 3800mhz at 1.35v? I can barely get to 3700.


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> Should I be able to keep a 1700x stable on 3800mhz at 1.35v? I can barely get to 3700.


Make sure it's not your memory. It's always people's memory.


----------



## Anty

Last test today

[email protected] is no go - code 01, DRAM led and no further boot at all

[email protected] works though - this gives better scores then [email protected] but failed quite fast (but there is still some hope







)


----------



## CCoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> Should I be able to keep a 1700x stable on 3800mhz at 1.35v? I can barely get to 3700.


Have it running @ 3.8 on 1.33 V's

What do you have your RAM @? First run with low stable RAM settings and rerun your CPU OC


----------



## Fediuld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> Should I be able to keep a 1700x stable on 3800mhz at 1.35v? I can barely get to 3700.


Whats your cooler? Seems like you pump a lot of power to it.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I have tested the BIOS when Elmor posted it and can confirm the issue. Activating P-stats on my system will result in a base voltage (VID) of 1.2375V, adding an offset of 0.0625 (the minimum) will result in a 1.35V CPU voltage, which is much higher than what it should be so I don't recommend BIOS 0052 to anyone.
> 
> ...


Can't the minimum offset be set negative, or am I misremembering.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Can't the minimum offset be set negative, or am I misremembering.


Yes it can. Tried it when I had it installed and it resulted a voltage of 1.22V (1.2375V - 0.0625) which is low for 3.8GHz.
What I was trying to say was that the BIOS overshoots the CPU voltage when activating P-stats and using offset voltage. 1701 overvolts too, but with a minor overvolting of 0.005V when P-stats are activated. It's way more with 0052 and I don't know why they are messing with the voltage table.


----------



## toxzl2

Bro, did you flash it with USB or EZflash?

Thanks!


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Make sure it's not your memory. It's always people's memory.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CCoR*
> 
> Have it running @ 3.8 on 1.33 V's
> 
> What do you have your RAM @? First run with low stable RAM settings and rerun your CPU OC


My ram is a bad die for this cpu, but I didn't oc it high.. it's two 3200mhz sticks CMD16GX4M2B3200C16, and I have it on 2800mhz. What should I lower it to to try to get the cpu at a stable oc?

How do I know if I prefer to have the ram high and cpu low or cpu high and ram low? Or any balance in between. Where should i start?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fediuld*
> 
> Whats your cooler? Seems like you pump a lot of power to it.


corsair h105, it doesn't overheat.

Also, what bios should I use ? I am using 1501 right now, it's what I got from EZ update automatic update.
I had no luck with the old bioses when I tried a few months ago.


----------



## panni

Hey,

I'm on a C6H, 1601/2, with a 1700, 4.1 GHz prime and AVX stable with 1.3375V.

When sending the PC to standby and waiting more than ~10 minutes, then waking it up, my multiplier is stuck at 15.5. I can then send the PC to standby again and wake it up immediately, and the multiplier is back to normal again. Has someone else noticed this?

The OC doesn't change anything, the same happens at 3.8 for example.

I'm using manual voltage mode as offset/pstate doesn't work for this CPU somehow; I've had an "older" 1700 before, which got swapped by AMD because I've had the compilation bug on linux. On the old CPU only offset+pstate worked, otherwise I'd get a stuck multiplier at 22.

Other settings (please tell me if they're stupid, most of the fixed-nearly-default settings are to test for the aforementioned bug:
1.8 PLL: 1.8V
CPU: LLC4
CPU voltage: 120%
Strap: Extreme
VTTDDR 0.693V
VDDP Standby: 0.945V
1.8V Standby: 1.81V

Thank you!


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esenel*
> 
> Hi Elmor,
> 
> one question about what you mentioned with 9920, that the features of it will make it into some official bios.
> Was this with 1701 or will it be with the next one?
> And is Agesa 1.0.0.7 already ready for the next bios and will it be implemented? What is the benefit of it?
> 
> A lot of questions
> I hope you do not mind!
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!


AGESA 1007 comes with support for Raven Ridge APUs. AMD has also changed the entire BIOS base structure so we have to do a lot of work to port everything to the new version, which may result in further bugs. The advantage is that it makes it easier to support future CPUs (Raven Ridge, Pinnacle Ridge). The cold boot fix will be implemented as soon as we have a recent AGESA version which supports it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrXL*
> 
> Could someone please explain what "SIO" stands for and what the "SIO issue" exactly is ?
> 
> Being on bios 9920 I have some illogical fan and temps behavior and used AIDA in the past so maybe I am effected by this&#8230;.
> 
> *@ Elmor:*
> Why can't you post more extensive structured changelogs with the new biosses? To me it seems not a big effort but I could be wrong of course.
> 
> There are some more well known bugs and it would help people in debugging if they know what is supposed to be changed and fixed.
> 
> Take official 1701, does this include:
> * the (coldboot) fixes in 9920 which afaik sofar didn't make it into official bios?
> * fix for Vcore value issue when booting with Offset Mode and switching to Manual Mode
> 
> And now for the new beta it would be helpful to know for sure if this is based of official 1701.
> 
> Something like:
> * Based on xxxx
> * Issue 1 fixed
> * Issue 2 not fixed
> * etc.
> 
> In this way at least we can keep track.


I'm forwarding what I'm aware of and is able to share. Sometimes there are hidden changes that comes with the new AGESA version. The SIO issue will require a future BIOS + EC + software update to completely fix it. Seems you're affected (strange temp/fan readings and behavior).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> Many of us continue with the 1403 or the 99xx, what difference does it exist between these that in principle work almost well, and the 1701 that gives some problems?


If you're happy there, I'd stay there. There are some bugs which are not fixed, and there are minor revisions to the AGESA/PCU etc.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I have tested the BIOS when Elmor posted it and can confirm the issue. Activating P-stats on my system will result in a base voltage (VID) of 1.2375V, adding an offset of 0.0625 (the minimum) will result in a 1.35V CPU voltage, which is much higher than what it should be so I don't recommend BIOS 0052 to anyone.
> 
> On another note, if anyone is thinking about flashing BIOS 0096 to get MBEC v.312, please don't. You will be much better served by v.310, which I have tested today. 310 is better than 312 and is more stable. This message is for those that are using/having EC1 310 running on their motherboards.


I'll look into why this is happening. What makes you say EC 0310 is better?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panni*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I'm on a C6H, 1601/2, with a 1700, 4.1 GHz prime and AVX stable with 1.3375V.
> 
> When sending the PC to standby and waiting more than ~10 minutes, then waking it up, my multiplier is stuck at 15.5. I can then send the PC to standby again and wake it up immediately, and the multiplier is back to normal again. Has someone else noticed this?
> 
> The OC doesn't change anything, the same happens at 3.8 for example.
> 
> I'm using manual voltage mode as offset/pstate doesn't work for this CPU somehow; I've had an "older" 1700 before, which got swapped by AMD because I've had the compilation bug on linux. On the old CPU only offset+pstate worked, otherwise I'd get a stuck multiplier at 22.
> 
> Other settings (please tell me if they're stupid, most of the fixed-nearly-default settings are to test for the aforementioned bug:
> 1.8 PLL: 1.8V
> CPU: LLC4
> CPU voltage: 120%
> Strap: Extreme
> VTTDDR 0.693V
> VDDP Standby: 0.945V
> 1.8V Standby: 1.81V
> 
> Thank you!


Can you add this to the bug report form? Including detailed steps and exact settings starting with a CMOS clear if possible.


----------



## Daveros

I've been having a bit of fun with this board but I just can't get my head around voltage offset, so I've opted to go the usual set voltage plus LLC route, as per what my brain is used to.

It can handle my RAM pretty well, it's a 3200MHz kit (16-18-18-38), and I've been able to push it as high as 3158MHz, but as ever with the kit I bought, I think it was causing a bit of flake so I just brought it down to 2933 and tightened the timings accordingly. Even still, to get to 3.8GHz this CPU requires ~1.4v; though I can sit pretty at 3.75GHz with 1.31 so I've decided to sit there and pretend I'm happy about it.

I bought the wi-fi version of the board, and the wi-fi has been pretty strong. The drivers off the ASUS website were awful, and would drop out under heavy transfer, but the version Device Manager found for me have been rock solid.

EDIT: Timespy Extreme results http://www.3dmark.com/spy/2540168


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> cause fortam clears EVERYTHING not only one thing. You know windows is growing like american in mc Donald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love clean system waiting for fall big update and format it will be


That is ideal but I haven't done it in 6 years because it is a freaking nightmare. I would lose all my installed programs that most I don't even have the CD/DVDs or serials for. I would lose all my browsers settings, bookmarks, ect. Would lose all customizations. It would seriously take me weeks to get back to my good old format after a reformat. That is why you just Sysprep when swapping mobos/cpus and then run DDU and CCleaner and a few other disk and reg cleaners and you are good as new. Windows 10 basically does a comlete fresh install for you every upgrade, it just keeps your programs that are installed there and working properly. No need to reformat, this isn't 2003 anymore. I've built and upgraded countless systems this way and they are all stable. Hell you can even do a registry defrag and save 348 kb, whoopee!! But seriously, until Microsoft makes a program to backup ALL your programs, setting, ect. and then format/re-install, it is absolutely not worth it. 100% stable without that headache.


----------



## Ryoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> @elmor I gave new bios a go and there it is all setting same as 1701 and its working same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing that STILL does not work is... CPU FAN SETTING. I can record You a video if You want but basically if i change settings in manual mode save reboot its back to sandard.... I can keep saving reseting powering down how many time i wasnt till it will revert to Stasndard.
> 
> Only option to have fan not blasting at 100% i found is to do qfan auto fan setup it changes cpu fan settings save bios reboot and it keeps settings if i touch any of those settings. And so Save and exit its back to Sandard fan and i have to do qfan again to have manual set up... SUCKS as i cant change target temperatures on CPU thats water cooled and fan is there only for VRMs....


CPU fan manual work fine here, with 9920 bios.

But I use hwinfo only, since aida will corrupt the sio?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> AGESA 1007 comes with support for Raven Ridge APUs. AMD has also changed the entire BIOS base structure so we have to do a lot of work to port everything to the new version, which may result in further bugs. The advantage is that it makes it easier to support future CPUs (Raven Ridge, Pinnacle Ridge). The cold boot fix will be implemented as soon as we have a recent AGESA version which supports it.
> I'm forwarding what I'm aware of and is able to share. Sometimes there are hidden changes that comes with the new AGESA version. The SIO issue will require a future BIOS + EC + software update to completely fix it. Seems you're affected (strange temp/fan readings and behavior).
> If you're happy there, I'd stay there. There are some bugs which are not fixed, and there are minor revisions to the AGESA/PCU etc.
> I'll look into why this is happening. What makes you say EC 0310 is better?
> Can you add this to the bug report form? Including detailed steps and exact settings starting with a CMOS clear if possible.


Hi Jon,

You might overlooked this but i asked you a question about 0052 BIOS. Is this unofficial BIOS only fixing the temp issue or is there more to it?
Thnx.


----------



## 1usmus

and again the same conversations for 3200CL18 MBEC 310 better...I can see that it is more stable at a frequency of 3466CL14 (DUALRANK) on MBEC 312


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> and again the same conversations for 3200CL18 MBEC 310 better...I can see that it is more stable at a frequency of 3466CL14 (DUALRANK) on MBEC 312


Of course it is, this has been proven a couple of weeks back lol. I don't understand why people are even reading this ramad guy's misinformation over and over again. I hope he leaves soon as he is spouting misinformation from the beginning..


----------



## Naeem

My first PCI E slot running in PCI E 3.0 X8 mode insted of x16 and i have nothing else in any PCI E slot


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> My first PCI E slot running in PCI E 3.0 X8 mode insted of x16 and i have nothing else in any PCI E slot


Weird, change it to x16 in BIOS.


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Weird, change it to x16 in BIOS.


\

how ? i have seen no option in bios to do so ?

i had 2 x card before and it was doing x8 + x4 or randomly x8 x + x2 mode now i removed one and its still x8


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Of course it is, this has been proven a couple of weeks back lol. I don't understand why people are even reading this ramad guy's misinformation over and over again. I hope he leaves soon as he is spouting misinformation from the beginning..


not all of his words are untrue, there are moments like "CLDO" 425 that really work better than on default settings

about "CAD_BUS" = "CAD_BUS timings" I talked with *Stilt* and that's what he told me
Quote:


> All of the AddrCmd, CsODT and CKE setup times are basically combined values.
> 
> Bits 4:0 specify the delay in 1/32 increments.
> Bit 5:5 is the coarse delay (1).
> 
> Setting the value to e.g. four would mean 0 coarse, 0.125 fine and 36 would mean 1 coarse, 0.125 fine.
> 
> All of the default population and frequency combinations default to 0/0/0 on this platform, except some of the odd configurations for 1333MHz frequency.
> 
> All of the drive strengths default to 24.0Ohms. (с) Stilt


to be quite accurate, I made this table https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ubpbdMcdiS37g_dReCX-49Auk-aRAcTs-8cVNL1caHo/edit#gid=523047748
The conclusion is one, to equate these quantities is enormous stupidity. Especially absurd when the impedance is basic 24, and systems with overclocking - 20.

Another nuance, several times already heard that if you raise the voltage for memory, it will affect the tire. Bull****.
Quote:


> All of the resistances for the different signals are sinks to ground, inside the CPU.
> 
> Increasing the memory voltage will not affect the signal energy levels. (с) Stilt


about fast tRFC I'm just just silent...


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> \
> 
> how ? i have seen no option in bios to do so ?
> 
> i had 2 x card before and it was doing x8 + x4 or randomly x8 x + x2 mode now i removed one and its still x8




this setting exists, but it's hidden ... I can unlock it, but I'll have to flash a new BIOS


----------



## finalheaven

@1usmus

So is 312 better than 310 from your testings?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> \
> 
> how ? i have seen no option in bios to do so ?
> 
> i had 2 x card before and it was doing x8 + x4 or randomly x8 x + x2 mode now i removed one and its still x8


O sorry, i though you could set it to x16 but that was Gen 2 or Gen 3, my bad.

idk man, never had this problem. Try reseating it?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @1usmus
> 
> So is 312 better than 310 from your testings?


1) There is no "coldboot" on any settings . Of course, if you change "CLDO_VDDP" it will be
2) I was able to stabilize 3333CL14 DUAL RANK and now I'm working on stability 3466CL14
3) My friend *Snegovick* was able to stabilize 3600CL16 on MBEC 312


----------



## MrXL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Esenel*
> 
> Hi Elmor,
> 
> one question about what you mentioned with 9920, that the features of it will make it into some official bios.
> Was this with 1701 or will it be with the next one?
> And is Agesa 1.0.0.7 already ready for the next bios and will it be implemented? What is the benefit of it?
> 
> A lot of questions
> I hope you do not mind!
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> AGESA 1007 comes with support for Raven Ridge APUs. AMD has also changed the entire BIOS base structure so we have to do a lot of work to port everything to the new version, which may result in further bugs. The advantage is that it makes it easier to support future CPUs (Raven Ridge, Pinnacle Ridge). The cold boot fix will be implemented as soon as we have a recent AGESA version which supports it.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrXL*
> 
> Could someone please explain what "SIO" stands for and what the "SIO issue" exactly is ?
> 
> Being on bios 9920 I have some illogical fan and temps behavior and used AIDA in the past so maybe I am effected by this&#8230;.
> 
> *@ Elmor:*
> Why can't you post more extensive structured changelogs with the new biosses? To me it seems not a big effort but I could be wrong of course.
> 
> There are some more well known bugs and it would help people in debugging if they know what is supposed to be changed and fixed.
> 
> Take official 1701, does this include:
> * the (coldboot) fixes in 9920 which afaik sofar didn't make it into official bios?
> * fix for Vcore value issue when booting with Offset Mode and switching to Manual Mode
> 
> And now for the new beta it would be helpful to know for sure if this is based of official 1701.
> 
> Something like:
> * Based on xxxx
> * Issue 1 fixed
> * Issue 2 not fixed
> * etc.
> 
> In this way at least we can keep track.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm forwarding what I'm aware of and is able to share. Sometimes there are hidden changes that comes with the new AGESA version. The SIO issue will require a future BIOS + EC + software update to completely fix it. Seems you're affected (strange temp/fan readings and behavior).
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> Many of us continue with the 1403 or the 99xx, what difference does it exist between these that in principle work almost well, and the 1701 that gives some problems?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're happy there, I'd stay there. There are some bugs which are not fixed, and there are minor revisions to the AGESA/PCU etc.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I have tested the BIOS when Elmor posted it and can confirm the issue. Activating P-stats on my system will result in a base voltage (VID) of 1.2375V, adding an offset of 0.0625 (the minimum) will result in a 1.35V CPU voltage, which is much higher than what it should be so I don't recommend BIOS 0052 to anyone.
> 
> On another note, if anyone is thinking about flashing BIOS 0096 to get MBEC v.312, please don't. You will be much better served by v.310, which I have tested today. 310 is better than 312 and is more stable. This message is for those that are using/having EC1 310 running on their motherboards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll look into why this is happening. What makes you say EC 0310 is better?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *panni*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I'm on a C6H, 1601/2, with a 1700, 4.1 GHz prime and AVX stable with 1.3375V.
> 
> When sending the PC to standby and waiting more than ~10 minutes, then waking it up, my multiplier is stuck at 15.5. I can then send the PC to standby again and wake it up immediately, and the multiplier is back to normal again. Has someone else noticed this?
> 
> The OC doesn't change anything, the same happens at 3.8 for example.
> 
> I'm using manual voltage mode as offset/pstate doesn't work for this CPU somehow; I've had an "older" 1700 before, which got swapped by AMD because I've had the compilation bug on linux. On the old CPU only offset+pstate worked, otherwise I'd get a stuck multiplier at 22.
> 
> Other settings (please tell me if they're stupid, most of the fixed-nearly-default settings are to test for the aforementioned bug:
> 1.8 PLL: 1.8V
> CPU: LLC4
> CPU voltage: 120%
> Strap: Extreme
> VTTDDR 0.693V
> VDDP Standby: 0.945V
> 1.8V Standby: 1.81V
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you add this to the bug report form? Including detailed steps and exact settings starting with a CMOS clear if possible.
Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> O sorry, i though you could set it to x16 but that was Gen 2 or Gen 3, my bad.
> 
> idk man, never had this problem. Try reseating it?


yes i just cleaned and reseated it still same x8 , can you take a screen shot of GPU Z for me ?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> yes i just cleaned and reseated it still same x8 , can you take a screen shot of GPU Z for me ?


Weird, i am running x16, look:



Try to set your PCIe slot to Gen 3, maybe that helps?


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Weird, i am running x16, look:
> 
> 
> 
> Try to set your PCIe slot to Gen 3, maybe that helps?


do you have m.2 slot used ? i have samsung 960 evo NVMe drive in it


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> do you have m.2 slot used ? i have samsung 960 evo NVMe drive in it


Yes i have and everything works like it should.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes i have and everything works like it should.


well You told him already to set Gen 3 in Bios for both M2 and Gpu Pci-E. Been doing that on manual since Day one.


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> well You told him already to set Gen 3 in Bios for both M2 and Gpu Pci-E. Been doing that on manual since Day one.


i have changed it to gen 3 as well slot is running at gen 3 buy in x8 mode and if i put 2nd card in that one runs at x4 mode no matter what i have new vega gpu coming this week i will put that and see if somthing changes else i will have to contact asus for it


----------



## lordzed83

There


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> i have changed it to gen 3 as well slot is running at gen 3 buy in x8 mode and if i put 2nd card in that one runs at x4 mode no matter what i have new vega gpu coming this week i will put that and see if somthing changes else i will have to contact asus for it


Not seen u mentioned that u set it gen 3. U got any other things pluged in pcie slots?? Whatscbclk u using??


----------



## Xzow

What cpu voltage and soc voltage do you guys recommend not to pass for daily usage? Is 1.35 too high?

I'm disappointed in my 1700x, it doesn't perform any better than 1700's I'm seeing.


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Not seen u mentioned that u set it gen 3. U got any other things pluged in pcie slots?? Whatscbclk u using??


i am running 100 x40 for 4.0ghz it stays same even on stock cpu clocks i am not using any other PCI E slot

i have

Samsung 960 evo in m.2 slot and 1 x SSD on Sata and 1 x HDD on Sata


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

What kind of PSU is everyone using? i just got a 1080 TI and it draws abit more then my 1070 did and with my OC on my ryzen 1700 i was wondering if im safe, i got a seasonic 660w 80+ platinum.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> What cpu voltage and soc voltage do you guys recommend not to pass for daily usage? Is 1.35 too high?
> 
> I'm disappointed in my 1700x, it doesn't perform any better than 1700's I'm seeing.


Depends what you want basically. I can run 4 GHz CPU at 1.425 Vcore in BIOS with LLC level 3 but i am not comfortable doing that so i backed it off to 3.950 GHz at 1.350 Vcore BIOS and LLC level 3.

Soc voltage should not set higher than 1.2 V as i've heard that it can do some seriously damage.

The X series CPU's are not worth buying and are imo too expensive as they usually clock the same as non X models. This is why i chose my 1600 over 1600x variant as these chips are already clocked at the limit of the silicon there is not much overclocking left anyway and if so, the gains are not really worth compared to power draw imo.


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Of course it is, this has been proven a couple of weeks back lol. I don't understand why people are even reading this ramad guy's misinformation over and over again. I hope he leaves soon as he is spouting misinformation from the beginning..


Is MBEC 312 latest? or is it MBEC 9854?


----------



## hurricane28

MBEC 312, never seen 9854 tbh and i don't think its a smart idea to revert back to older version. It makes troubleshooting easier for Asus if there are problems with newer versions so they can adjust it when problems occur.


----------



## panni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can you add this to the bug report form? Including detailed steps and exact settings starting with a CMOS clear if possible.


Done. I've also added a second bug report for my voltage offset issue with the newer Ryzen 1700 compared to my older one. Both have corresponding threads in the ROG forums: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?96422-Multiplier-locked-after-wakeup-from-S3-sleep https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?96420-1700-C6H-OC-quot-bug-consistency-quot-issues-manufacturing-date-linked


----------



## NFHSMatrix

Did I do everything well or am very bad in this?


----------



## AmxdPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFHSMatrix*
> 
> Did I do everything well or am very bad in this?


well, mem test should be 16 instances of 850mb each and 100% is really not representative of a stable memory, 500% - 1500% is better









there seams to be something wrong with your memory bandwidth tho.. that is low...


----------



## NFHSMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> well, mem test should be 16 instances of 850mb each and 100% is really not representative of a stable memory, 500% - 1500% is better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there seams to be something wrong with your memory bandwidth tho.. that is low...


This is one module 8gb @ 2400 mhz.(I did not have more money when I bought it







) I'm also divided 3 instances of 2048mb. So I should leave this all the same? But to skip the barrier of 500% per instances?


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> What kind of PSU is everyone using? i just got a 1080 TI and it draws abit more then my 1070 did and with my OC on my ryzen 1700 i was wondering if im safe, i got a seasonic 660w 80+ platinum.


You are safe. Even with CPU and GPU OC. Just check 12V line max load.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> not all of his words are untrue, there are moments like "CLDO" 425 that really work better than on default settings
> 
> about "CAD_BUS" = "CAD_BUS timings" I talked with *Stilt* and that's what he told me
> to be quite accurate, I made this table https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ubpbdMcdiS37g_dReCX-49Auk-aRAcTs-8cVNL1caHo/edit#gid=523047748
> The conclusion is one, to equate these quantities is enormous stupidity. Especially absurd when the impedance is basic 24, and systems with overclocking - 20.
> 
> Another nuance, several times already heard that if you raise the voltage for memory, it will affect the tire. Bull****.
> 
> about fast tRFC I'm just just silent...


@1usmus
Can you do us a favor and add the tab "*Ryzen system calculator* v 0.9.3" with *English only*
Asked this before but you still haven't done this


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> @1usmus
> Can you do us a favor and add the tab "*Ryzen system calculator* v 0.9.3" with *English only*
> Asked this before but you still haven't done this


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ubpbdMcdiS37g_dReCX-49Auk-aRAcTs-8cVNL1caHo/edit#gid=1216793839

he already exists
What should be translated?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> What cpu voltage and soc voltage do you guys recommend not to pass for daily usage? Is 1.35 too high?
> 
> I'm disappointed in my 1700x, it doesn't perform any better than 1700's I'm seeing.


Good tomaximum of 1.45 on cpu and 1.2 soc and vddp


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ubpbdMcdiS37g_dReCX-49Auk-aRAcTs-8cVNL1caHo/edit#gid=1216793839
> 
> he already exists
> What should be translated?


Ah i see
Didn't see that tab








Cheers mate


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFHSMatrix*
> 
> Did I do everything well or am very bad in this?




Just finished testing my new timings mate. That is how it should look. You are on 8gh ye ?? So you should start 16x410mb and get a lest 200%.


----------



## AmxdPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFHSMatrix*
> 
> This is one module 8gb @ 2400 mhz.(I did not have more money when I bought it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I'm also divided 3 instances of 2048mb. So I should leave this all the same? But to skip the barrier of 500% per instances?


if you are on 8gb kit go 16 instances of 425









and as @lordzed83 just said, at least 200% but I still think that 500%+ is a must


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ubpbdMcdiS37g_dReCX-49Auk-aRAcTs-8cVNL1caHo/edit#gid=1216793839
> 
> he already exists
> What should be translated?


is this a memory calculator? im looking at it and not 100% how to use it.
if it is that would be a godsend. spent the last 3 days playing with timings on and off trying to get 3333 stable.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Ah i see
> Didn't see that tab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers mate


do you think the manual is needed?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> is this a memory calculator? im looking at it and not 100% how to use it.
> if it is that would be a godsend. spent the last 3 days playing with timings on and off trying to get 3333 stable.


yes, it's very easy to overclock it, more than 200 people under my leadership did it, 60 have a record in my table








the instruction is very simple and it is in the picture ... or write a detailed one?


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> is this a memory calculator? im looking at it and not 100% how to use it.
> if it is that would be a godsend. spent the last 3 days playing with timings on and off trying to get 3333 stable.


I get most of it but not sure what the
Primary timings safety factor 1-9% and Memory Rank should be


----------



## seansplayin

nm


----------



## seansplayin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> I am pretty sure 3200 and CL14 @ 1.35 volt ram IS Samsung B.


My Hynix based kit does it and it's completely stable (I do have to run 975 cldo in bios to get it to boot tho)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticial*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Those tests passed. Which means it's stable enough for a release candidate!
> 
> *Windows:* http://www.numberworld.org/y-cruncher/y-cruncher%20v0.7.4.9476.zip
> *Linux Static:* http://www.numberworld.org/y-cruncher/y-cruncher%20v0.7.4.9476-static.tar.gz
> *Linux Dynamic:* http://www.numberworld.org/y-cruncher/y-cruncher%20v0.7.4.9476-dynamic.tar.gz
> Aside from the stress-tester, the only other changes are some memory optimizations aimed at Ryzen and Skylake X.
> So you'll notice a small improvement in benchmarks from the previous version if the machine is starved for memory bandwidth.
> (This will be the case for Ryzen 7, 12-16 core Threadripper, and all Skylake X.)


@Mystical
Any idea why i get the following error when i just tried to use Y-cruncher ?

What could be the cause of this and what you reckon.. could i do to prevent it from happening again

Perhaps i didn't use the tool correctly ?!?
I simply started it up and told it to stress test without altering any settings

EDIT :
Is there a tutorial around somewhere for the new version ?

EDIT 2:
Rebooted system and tried again
Once again it showed me error


Does this mean my OC is unstable or some thing else is no good








Could disabled HPET have anything to do with it ?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4rcherz*
> 
> I get most of it but not sure what the
> Primary timings safety factor 1-9% and Memory Rank should be


This is the acceleration of primary timings in percent relative to the "XMP" profile. These values I was looking for ~2 months, to understand how much to really overclock. It all depends on how successful the chips are.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Test BIOS 0052 fixes the CPU Temperature offset reset after entering sleep mode, will be included next official release which I'm told we'll have ~November. Should soon have the same bios for C6H WIFI and C6E. SHA256 1b6b28f4ee26c136ff129d70456bdb989c27c4860ab36448dfd72c89b7f7171e
> 
> Regarding the SIO issue, it's being worked on and we've made some good progress. There's a final solution soon that will require co-operation from the 3rd party monitoring developers.
> 
> From my testing HWInfo64 should be working OK, or at least it's very difficult to make it fail. I think it still happens for some people since the "corrupt SIO" issue can be quite sticky, even after clearing power. Essentially if it's been caused once by any software, it's difficult to get back to a normal state. I've been able to recover by powering off the PSU so there's no standby power, and then pulling the battery for a minute.


Just tested 0052 BIOS and using Sleep state. Reported Asus CPU temp is still Tdie! Thanks for the fix!


----------



## 4rcherz

Ok so using that calculator i can boot into Windows successfully with 3600 so I guess i'm close... as soon as i run memtest i get errors. What should i try to change to gain the stability? voltages?


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> @Mystical
> Any idea why i get the following error when i just tried to use Y-cruncher ?
> 
> What could be the cause of this and what you reckon.. could i do to prevent it from happening again
> 
> Perhaps i didn't use the tool correctly ?!?
> I simply started it up and told it to stress test without altering any settings
> 
> EDIT :
> Is there a tutorial around somewhere for the new version ?
> 
> EDIT 2:
> Rebooted system and tried again
> Once again it showed me error
> 
> 
> Does this mean my OC is unstable or some thing else is no good


Your OC is unstable, probably the RAM at the current settings you have set for the CPU. Running higher RAM OC like 3466 often requires a hefty amount more vcore to keep the system stable.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Darn... so that means either i'd have to dial back more..the speed or increase vcore
Wish the Y-cruncher would just say so... "Unstable OC"... or words in that affect








Wierd though.. cose with IBT AVX it seemed stable


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Ah i see
> Didn't see that tab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you think the manual is needed?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> is this a memory calculator? im looking at it and not 100% how to use it.
> if it is that would be a godsend. spent the last 3 days playing with timings on and off trying to get 3333 stable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, it's very easy to overclock it, more than 200 people under my leadership did it, 60 have a record in my table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the instruction is very simple and it is in the picture ... or write a detailed one?
Click to expand...

Nice spread sheets. One nit: In your calculator, it will instruct for certain cases using gear down enabled with 2T. I believe *elmor* or *The Stilt* have noted that in 2T mode, geardown is not enabled. Perhaps it shows as enabled even if it isn't actually.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Darn... so that means either i'd have to dial back more..the speed or increase vcore
> Wish the Y-cruncher would just say so... "Unstable OC"... or words in that affect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wierd though.. cose with IBT AVX it seemed stable


Just curious as to how much, and what level did you pass in IBT AVX before seeing this in Y-Cruncher?
If it's of any help I pass 10 runs set to custom and 133xxMB and Y-Cruncher is not a problem so far


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## AmxdPt

Hey everyone,

I've got a 1800x @ 3.9 with an offset voltage of + 0.03125.

I open up hardware monitor so I can monitor voltages and I noticed that under load the voltage drops .

That's VDroop right?

Idle:


Cinebench:


OCCT:


So what should I do?

Increase LLC and lower my voltage offset?

Why does it droop that much?

What am I missing here?

Why the hell the voltage values inside the bios differ from the ones I set?

For instance, DRAM voltage is set at 1.4v but it reads 1.37v.

Is it really set? Or is it just a sensor issue?

Thanks


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Just curious as to how much, and what level did you pass in IBT AVX before seeing this in Y-Cruncher?
> If it's of any help I pass 10 runs set to custom and 133xxMB and Y-Cruncher is not a problem so far
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeahhh Well
It passed 10 loops standard and 10 at high
Guess it needs more work


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Yeahhh Well
> It passed 10 loops standard and 10 at high
> Guess it needs more work


As i said many times, IBT AVX is a poor stress test program and is outdated..

I did some testing yesterday and i was stable in IBT AVX very high for 10 runs but i crashed in Time Spy Extreme CPU test..

Also when i am "stable" in IBT AVX i crash in other programs, i don't use it that much anymore.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Yeahhh Well
> It passed 10 loops standard and 10 at high
> Guess it needs more work


ibt Standard ?? Thats a waste odf time try to pass 10x very high and then move to proper testing.

Even if You pas Very high system can be unstable FACT !!!

Or try like me 2x custom 13000


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> As i said many times, IBT AVX is a poor stress test program and is outdated..
> 
> I did some testing yesterday and i was stable in IBT AVX very high for 10 runs but i crashed in Time Spy Extreme CPU test..
> 
> Also when i am "stable" in IBT AVX i crash in other programs, i don't use it that much anymore.


I think IBT VERY HIGH is great way to quickly check cpu volts and MEmory Volts. If You cant pass 10x on that you can not bother Y-Cruncher


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I think IBT VERY HIGH is great way to quickly check cpu volts and MEmory Volts. If You cant pass 10x on that you can not bother Y-Cruncher


Its nice to see how your scores are but its not an very good method of testing stability. I don't care what anyone else is saying, i say this based on my own experience with it. OCCT with AVX enabled is much better and so is Realbench.

Time Spy extreme is also a good stress tester as it really hammers the system hard.


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4rcherz*
> 
> Ok so using that calculator i can boot into Windows successfully with 3600 so I guess i'm close... as soon as i run memtest i get errors. What should i try to change to gain the stability? voltages?


I too would also like to know. Bumbled my way through the calculator, I think anyway. came up with this. seems marginally better than my 3200 xmp profile and that's fine. but for the life of me cant get it stable. this whole memory thing is way complicated. failed out HCI memtest around 60% and idk who said version 6.0 was faster. but it isn't at least for me. its considerably slower than the 5.0 version.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its nice to see how your scores are but its not an very good method of testing stability. I don't care what anyone else is saying, i say this based on my own experience with it. OCCT with AVX enabled is much better and so is Realbench.
> 
> Time Spy extreme is also a good stress tester as it really hammers the system hard.


Well we been on this topic. Its good for quick check but not for proper stability test







I love to use it for memory timings changes ect see how scores are


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Well we been on this topic. Its good for quick check but not for proper stability test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love to use it for memory timings changes ect see how scores are


Yes we have been indeed.

I don't use IBT AVX for memory scores, Aida64 does a far better job at that.


----------



## kornty

Would anyone be so kind as to clear up some information for me. Several searches only provide conflicting answers.

1) SenseMI Skew. Do I disable or leave at auto.
2) The value to the setting just below that (it's escaping my memory right now) default is 272, should that be left at auto, or set to a value?
3) Are the answers to these dependent on the BIOS I am running? Currently I am on 1701.
4) What is the best monitoring program and what sensors do I read to get accurate core temp and voltage?
5) Why does it seem like I find working settings after hours of OCCT stressing, then a week or so later when I turn my PC on for the day it does a double start and resets memory or does an F9 loop and ends up resetting everything.

With 2000+ pages and countless off topic posts, it's very difficult to find the correct answer to common problems.

Thanks for your time and help.

Attempted settings that don't always work.
1700x @ 3.8 -.01250 offset
16gb G.Skill F4-3600C16D-16GVK @ 3200 1.4v Stilt 3200 fast preset


----------



## martinhal

Just a quick one.

How does on turn off the HPET in this board ?


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> ibt Standard ?? Thats a waste odf time try to pass 10x very high and then move to proper testing.
> Even if You pas Very high system can be unstable FACT !!!
> Or try like me 2x custom 13000


No... IBT AVX as i said before








Apparently it didn't like me having the LLC for SOC at lvl 2
I changed it to lvl 1 and now it just passes the other tests as well on the Y-cruncher with no problem LOL
On previous BIOSes lvl 2 was no issue








Guess something did get changed some where a long the line
Ah well... it gives me some thing to do









Passed 2x 10 on standard (IBT AVX)
Passed 1x 10 on high (IBT AVX)
Passed 1x 10 on very high (IBT AVX)

It's doing Iteration 2 tests now. Hopefully it will be stable. Looking good so far









@ bios 1701 btw
Not sure if i mentioned that already

EDIT:
Failed at iteration 2 (HNT test)
Going to need something else to tune
Maybe disable SOC LLC completely ? Or increase DLL Volts a little and see if that helps?
I'm open to suggestions


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Just a quick one.
> 
> How does on turn off the HPET in this board ?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/18060#post_26134169


----------



## DaOptika

@1usmus: Could you please check if there's a hidden option to power off the USB ports if computer is powered off?

My USB soundcard and the USB hub are always powered... that's really annoying


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> No... IBT AVX as i said before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently it didn't like me having the LLC for SOC at lvl 2
> I changed it to lvl 1 and now it just passes the other tests as well on the Y-cruncher with no problem LOL
> On previous BIOSes lvl 2 was no issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess something did get changed some where a long the line
> Ah well... it gives me some thing to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passed 2x 10 on standard (IBT AVX)
> Passed 1x 10 on high (IBT AVX)
> Passed 1x 10 on very high (IBT AVX)
> 
> It's doing Iteration 2 tests now. Hopefully it will be stable. Looking good so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ bios 1701 btw
> Not sure if i mentioned that already
> 
> EDIT:
> Failed at iteration 2 (HNT test)
> Going to need something else to tune
> Maybe disable SOC LLC completely ? Or increase DLL Volts a little and see if that helps?
> I'm open to suggestions


AAA had same weird rhings on 2. in few bioses so moved ti LLC3 and perfect bnow


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I'll look into why this is happening. What makes you say EC 0310 is better?


That is because:

I can run my RAM at 1.3V and VTTDDR at 1.3V/2 which is not enough to make the RAM stable with EC 312 (requires DRAM voltage/2 + 0.0132V). This is a big deal for me, because VTTDDR should be 0.5 x DRAM voltage.
I can run my CPU, fully stable, on EC 310 at lower voltage (VID: 1.2375V + 0.02500V on Windows and VID: 1.2375V + 0.01875V on Linux) than EC 312 (VID: 1.2375V + 0.03750V on Windows).
The above makes EC 310 more stable and does it's job better than EC 312 in my opinion.
My full settings and testing results are below, please compare to my earlier settings to see the difference. CLDO_VDDP is set to 425mV in all tests.

*Current settings BIOS 1501*


OS: Windows 8.1 and Manjaro 17.0.5 (Kernel 4.12.14)
R5 1600 @3.8GHz, Custom P-states, Relaxed EDC throttling: enabled
Patriot Viper Elite @3200MT/s (dual rank 2 x 8GB)

CLDO_VDDP: 425mV
CAD drivers setup: 63 - 63 - 63
CAD drivers strength: 20 Ohm- 120 Ohm- 120 Ohm- 120 Ohm
CPU voltage: 1.238V + 0.02500V (Windows) and 1.238V + 0.01875V (Linux)
SOC voltage: 0.925V
DRAM voltage: 1.3V
VTTDDR: 1.3V/2 = 0.6468V
tRFC at RAM defaults: 416 - 256 - 176
Rtt values: RZQ/1 - RZQ/3 - RZQ/1
PROC_ODT: 60 Ohm
DRAM R1-R4 values: 20
PCIE R1-R3 values: Enabled - Enabled - 40
VDDP: 0.810V
*All relevant settings*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[2017/10/15 01:06:21]

Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [5]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Manual]
> FID [152]
> DID [8]
Performance Bias [None]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Enabled]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
- CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.02500]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [0.92500]
DRAM Voltage [1.30000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [1.82000]
1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]

Mem Over Clock Fail Count [3]
DRAM CAS# Latency [16]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [18]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [18]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [18]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [36]
Trc_SM [54]
TrrdS_SM [4]
TrrdL_SM [6]
Tfaw_SM [16]
TwtrS_SM [4]
TwtrL_SM [8]
Twr_SM [12]
Trcpage_SM [1]
TrdrdScl_SM [4]
TwrwrScl_SM [4]
Trfc_SM [416]
Trfc2_SM [256]
Trfc4_SM [176]
Tcwl_SM [16]
Trtp_SM [6]
Trdwr_SM [7]
Twrrd_SM [1]
TwrwrSc_SM [1]
TwrwrSd_SM [6]
TwrwrDd_SM [6]
TrdrdSc_SM [1]
TrdrdSd_SM [4]
TrdrdDd_SM [4]
Tcke_SM [1]
ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [RZQ/1]
RttWr [RZQ/3]
RttPark [RZQ/1]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [63]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [63]
MemCkeSetup_SM [63]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [120.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [120.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [120.0 Ohm]

VTTDDR Voltage [0.64680]
VPP_MEM Voltage [2.50000]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [0.50000]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [0.50000]
VDDP Voltage [0.81000]
VDDP Standby Voltage [0.81000]
1.8V Standby Voltage [1.82000]
CPU 3.3v AUX [3.20000]
2.5V SB Voltage [2.50000]
DRAM R1 Tune [20]
DRAM R2 Tune [20]
DRAM R3 Tune [20]
DRAM R4 Tune [20]
PCIE Tune R1 [Enabled]
PCIE Tune R2 [Enabled]
PCIE Tune R3 [40]
PLL Tune R1 [Disabled]
PLL reference voltage [0]
T Offset [40]
Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
Sense MI Offset [272]
Promontory presence [Enabled]
Clock Amplitude [Normal]

CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 1]
CPU Current Capability [100%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
CPU Voltage Frequency [400]
CPU Power Duty Control [Extreme]
CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
Manual Adjustment [Fast]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
VDDSOC Current Capability [100%]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
Manual Adjustment [Fast]
DRAM Current Capability [130%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.30000]



*Test results (Windows and Linux)*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*BIOS 1501 with EC 310*


*OCCT 4.5.1, Windows 8.1*


*mprime (prime95), Linux*


*Stressapptest, Linux*



*y-cruncher, Linux*


----------



## Xzow

Is 1.2 SOC voltage safe for daily usage?


----------



## WarpenN1

Does AMD send an email when they've processed a CPU and or when they've send a new CPU and it's on the way? I ask because I haven't heard from them yet. In a couple of e-mails back last sunday I asked if liquid metal stains would affect warranty, he said that. Please ship the faulty product it will be processed. Couple days later DHL came to pick up my CPU and it was delivered on the 11th day and Signed for by : MO. After I gave them tracking number they said that Thank you for providing tracking details and your processor will be shipped soon. So how long does it take them to send new processor to you, will they inform you with e-mail first?


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Alright guys, so im running into alittle issue with Ryzen/gaming right now, i just got a EVGA 1080 TI FTW3 and a 1440p 144hz IPS panel to pair with my Ryzen 1700 3.9ghz and in CSGO i am getting 70-100FPS. @1440p, am i getting CPU bottlenecked because CSGO is CPU bound and it cant keep up with my 1080TI?


----------



## Moutsatsos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornty*
> 
> Would anyone be so kind as to clear up some information for me. Several searches only provide conflicting answers.
> 
> 1) SenseMI Skew. Do I disable or leave at auto.
> 2) The value to the setting just below that (it's escaping my memory right now) default is 272, should that be left at auto, or set to a value?
> 3) Are the answers to these dependent on the BIOS I am running? Currently I am on 1701.
> 4) What is the best monitoring program and what sensors do I read to get accurate core temp and voltage?
> 5) Why does it seem like I find working settings after hours of OCCT stressing, then a week or so later when I turn my PC on for the day it does a double start and resets memory or does an F9 loop and ends up resetting everything.
> 
> With 2000+ pages and countless off topic posts, it's very difficult to find the correct answer to common problems.
> 
> Thanks for your time and help.
> 
> Attempted settings that don't always work.
> 1700x @ 3.8 -.01250 offset
> 16gb G.Skill F4-3600C16D-16GVK @ 3200 1.4v Stilt 3200 fast preset


Read the very first post of this thread for better info on all the known issues (so far) with this board.
SenseMi is an option to trick the system regarding tctl sensor readings.AMD implemented the extra sensor in all X series as a safe measure due to the higher tdp,it gives an offset of +20°C to the cpu.The actual temp is the one from Tdie sensor.It all depends on your bios version.With 1701 i was getting higher cpu temps readings.I enabled SenseMI and set the offset to 272 and i got back to the same temps as in previews bios versions.Then i set both in auto and nothing changed so i assume something messed up with the offset in my system.
The best monitoring program so far is HWinfo64.Bear in mind that programs just show readings from sensors implemented on the motherboard and those might be different with different companies.In my experience the MSI sensor does not take in account the vdrop for example.Now there's the Vcore and the Core Voltage which is different.Give a good reading to this and you ll find most of the answers:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db


Now for your last question,things are more complicated.It seems that yours systems fails to train the memory.Various reasons for that.Read the link and you ll find most of them there.
I would suggest that you test your RAM stability first with HCI.Try the safe preset first,pass the HCI test and then go for the fast preset testing cause your settings might need some tinkering.
Also on 1701 you might need to set your cldo vddp setting in bios.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> Alright guys, so im running into alittle issue with Ryzen/gaming right now, i just got a EVGA 1080 TI FTW3 and a 1440p 144hz IPS panel to pair with my Ryzen 1700 3.9ghz and in CSGO i am getting 70-100FPS. @1440p, am i getting CPU bottlenecked because CSGO is CPU bound and it cant keep up with my 1080TI?


You should be able to reach 250-300 maxed out but depends on the map. New maps like nuke will give you lower fps. Try dust_2


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> You should be able to reach 250-300 maxed out but depends on the map. New maps like nuke will give you lower fps. Try dust_2


i was just playing some arms race but i was getting 70ish FPS and it was pretty choppy tbh, i had a 1080p 60hz with 1070 before and i was getting 100+ (not that i needed it) i did a fresh video driver install with DDU and fresh CSGO install and still having issues.

wasn't sure if it was a ryzen issue or not.


----------



## xethi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> i was just playing some arms race but i was getting 70ish FPS and it was pretty choppy tbh, i had a 1080p 60hz with 1070 before and i was getting 100+ (not that i needed it) i did a fresh video driver install with DDU and fresh CSGO install and still having issues.
> 
> wasn't sure if it was a ryzen issue or not.


getting 250 to 300fps 1440p all low settings with a 1070 also ryzen 7 at 3.9.


----------



## Brko

@elmor
Can You please update 1st post BIOS section with all new BIOS versions after 1403? It is really hard to find all these great BETA BIOS-es in 3000 pages long thread. Please.


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brko*
> 
> @elmor
> Can You please update 1st post BIOS section with all new BIOS versions after 1403? It is really hard to find all these great BETA BIOS-es in 3000 pages long thread. Please.


This is very true.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Does AMD send an email when they've processed a CPU and or when they've send a new CPU and it's on the way? I ask because I haven't heard from them yet. In a couple of e-mails back last sunday I asked if liquid metal stains would affect warranty, he said that. Please ship the faulty product it will be processed. Couple days later DHL came to pick up my CPU and it was delivered on the 11th day and Signed for by : MO. After I gave them tracking number they said that Thank you for providing tracking details and your processor will be shipped soon. So how long does it take them to send new processor to you, will they inform you with e-mail first?


Judging by the commentary on https://community.amd.com/thread/215773?start=1785&tstart=0, the intent by AMD was to send a replacement once the customer shipped his defective Ryzen to them. However, they seem to be swamped and the rate of finding good units seems to be lagging the rate of customer shipments, so some delays are now being reported, particularly in Europe. You may have to wait a couple of weeks.


----------



## DSDV

@Stalling / Stuttering issue...

i left it for a while now and played games where it wasnt such a deathwarrent or not as anoying.

But i can report latest Chipsetdrivers Ver 17.30 from 02.10.2017

https://support.amd.com/de-de/download/chipset?os=Windows+10+-+64

and i think its was mainly the latest GPU Drivers Ver 17.10.1 from 10.10.2017

https://support.amd.com/de-de/download/desktop?os=Windows+10+-+64

seem to have fixed the issue ... i cant notice any more stalling atm.

im not 100% sure that thats what fixed it but as far as i can remember its the only thing which has changed since.

maybe it helps for others with the problem 

PS: Ver 17.9.3 which i used at my wifes PC also seems to fix the issues


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> CAD drivers setup: 63 - 63 - 63
> CAD drivers strength: 20 Ohm- 120 Ohm- 120 Ohm- 120 Ohm


why artificially delay the receiver??!?!

writes *Stilt* and *Elmor* about default 24 ohms, then just words do not suffice. *Ramad*, leave the forum, you do not give your reports to your actions. That's horrible.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Nice spread sheets. One nit: In your calculator, it will instruct for certain cases using gear down enabled with 2T. I believe *elmor* or *The Stilt* have noted that in 2T mode, geardown is not enabled. Perhaps it shows as enabled even if it isn't actually.


agree, corrected the error








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaOptika*
> 
> @1usmus: Could you please check if there's a hidden option to power off the USB ports if computer is powered off?
> 
> My USB soundcard and the USB hub are always powered... that's really annoying




I can not unlock this menu, but I can fix the values in it. By default, the power is not turned off


----------



## Xzow

Can someone answer what are safe CPU and SOC voltages to run with daily use? is 1.33 and 1.2 too much? I know even 1.35 is fine but is it fine for constant daily use?

Also, is it better to use static manual voltage or offset? Which offsets if so?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> why artificially delay the receiver??!?!
> 
> writes *Stilt* and *Elmor* about default 24 ohms, then just words do not suffice. *Ramad*, leave the forum, you do not give your reports to your actions. That's horrible.


My replay was not for you. You don't know what those settings are.
Can you tell me who learned you how to calculate tRFC timings, when you did not know how to calculate them ?
I suggest you just keep doing what you are good for, and that is passing others work as your own. Good luck with that.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> Can someone answer what are safe CPU and SOC voltages to run with daily use? is 1.33 and 1.2 too much? I know even 1.35 is fine but is it fine for constant daily use?
> 
> Also, is it better to use static manual voltage or offset? Which offsets if so?


1.425 Vcore, LLC level 3, Soc voltage 1.2 V.

I always use static (manual) voltage and it works fine fore me.


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 1.425 Vcore, LLC level 3, Soc voltage 1.2 V.
> 
> I always use static (manual) voltage and it works fine fore me.


1.425 seems damn high to run daily. Can someone else comment on this?

Also where is LLC located in the bios?

I feel like I got one of the worst 1700x chips... I can't even get it to 3800mhz on 1.35v


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> My replay was not for you. You don't know what those settings are.
> Can you tell me who learned you how to calculate tRFC timings, when you did not know how to calculate them ?
> I suggest you just keep doing what you are good for, and that is passing others work as your own. Good luck with that.


this one was useful, after which these calculations *Stilt* corrected







and to great regret these adjustments work without errors in all presets

by the way thanks to you he does not come here anymore


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> 1.425 seems damn high to run daily. Can someone else comment on this?
> 
> Also where is LLC located in the bios?
> 
> I feel like I got one of the worst 1700x chips... I can't even get it to 3800mhz on 1.35v


Believe what you want, this is coming from AMD themselves.. and other users tested this. There are several users on this forum that use higher Vcore than that for long period of time without degradation.


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Believe what you want, this is coming from AMD themselves.. and other users tested this. There are several users on this forum that use higher Vcore than that for long period of time without degradation.


The cpu was out for less than a year.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> this one was useful, after which these calculations *Stilt* corrected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and to great regret these adjustments work without errors in all presets
> 
> by the way thanks to you he does not come here anymore


I think you need to answer this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/27590#post_26367875

I mean this post:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @1usmus
> 
> I must *thank you* for a *LOL* I had today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I was rereading the Ryzen memory thread, I came across a post with a link to a Russian forum. I followed it to hopefully read something that may have something new _and_ I find a data table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> And it reminded me of my own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Very nice thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Good luck my friend.


----------



## DaOptika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> 
> 
> I can not unlock this menu, but I can fix the values in it. By default, the power is not turned off


Could you tell me how to do it?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> The cpu was out for less than a year.


So? You can still do testings...

I gave you an answer, i'm sorry if you didn't like it but this is asked time and time again in this thread..and the answers are there too.. So if you want to have more information i would suggest you to read though this thread, you can use the search button for this thread.


----------



## NFHSMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished testing my new timings mate. That is how it should look. You are on 8gh ye ?? So you should start 16x410mb and get a lest 200%.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> if you are on 8gb kit go 16 instances of 425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and as @lordzed83 just said, at least 200% but I still think that 500%+ is a must


Thanks a lot both for given information
















I managed to cross 700% to 15/16 one instance got error on 477% on these settings 
But my greatest concern was, when I turn off PC and turn on again he does not want to poss screen. When I get into the bios and just start with all settings it starts up normally.
But anyway I'm impressed that this memory module managed to stretch 800 MHz OC


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xethi*
> 
> getting 250 to 300fps 1440p all low settings with a 1070 also ryzen 7 at 3.9.


Maxed out won't change the fps by a lot.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaOptika*
> 
> Could you tell me how to do it?


the instruction is long, it is easier for me to do and send
BUT, you have to update the BIOS file using AFUDOS
Do you agree?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I think you need to answer this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/27590#post_26367875
> 
> I mean this post:
> Good luck my friend.


the meaning of this message? is there a prohibition on saving pictures?

I am the curator of the multilanguage (russian/ukranian/poland/belarusian) forum "Ryzen system and overclocking" , i help people and collect the most interesting information from other forums


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I am the curator of the multilanguage (russian/ukranian/poland/belarusian) forum "Ryzen system and overclocking" , i help people and collect the most interesting information from other forums


This does not allow you to use gupsterg's work without his permission, you should at least give him the credit if you use his work. Don't answer me, answer gupsterg on his post, which you never did:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/27590#post_26367875

I still mean this post:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @1usmus
> 
> I must *thank you* for a *LOL* I had today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I was rereading the Ryzen memory thread, I came across a post with a link to a Russian forum. I followed it to hopefully read something that may have something new _and_ I find a data table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> And it reminded me of my own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Very nice thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## hurricane28

I would ask the both of you to stop this nonsense immediately... this has no contribution to the thread. If you want to discuss personal matters do it in PM but not on this thread!

@Ramad I would ask you to leave this thread as you do nothing but causing trouble and giving misinformation most of the time which isn't really helpful.

Thank you!


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I would ask the both of you to stop this nonsense immediately... this has no contribution to the thread. If you want to discuss personal matters do it in PM but not on this thread!
> 
> @Ramad I would ask you to leave this thread as you do nothing but causing trouble and giving misinformation most of the time which isn't really helpful.
> 
> Thank you!


I apologize, I will not write offtopic anymore


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> So? You can still do testings...
> 
> I gave you an answer, i'm sorry if you didn't like it but this is asked time and time again in this thread..and the answers are there too.. So if you want to have more information i would suggest you to read though this thread, you can use the search button for this thread.


You won't see any long term effects of high voltage if it's only been out for a few months.


----------



## Frikencio

I think that worrying about a CPU lifespan while overclocking is pointless.

You will upgrade or change your rig before it dies.


----------



## NFHSMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> Alright guys, so im running into alittle issue with Ryzen/gaming right now, i just got a EVGA 1080 TI FTW3 and a 1440p 144hz IPS panel to pair with my Ryzen 1700 3.9ghz and in CSGO i am getting 70-100FPS. @1440p, am i getting CPU bottlenecked because CSGO is CPU bound and it cant keep up with my 1080TI?


Hi m8, Let's move step by step, An apology in advance because my English is a secondary language:

1. Verify integrity of game files (personal advice uninstall game more on this in 5th step)
https://gyazo.com/27b22877fc4a11d5477c96b84b63d7e2

2. Set launch options (Use the most important ones)
https://gyazo.com/956c65a500fe120d52c5c06e6d4cf7a7
-noforcemaccel -useforcedmparms -noforcemspd -useforcedmparms -tickrate 128 +cl_updaterate 128 -w 1920 -h 1080 -freq 144 -high -novid -nojoy +exec autoexec.cfg
2.1 -noforcemaccel -useforcedmparms -noforcemspd -useforcedmparms ( It serves to remove hardware acceleration )
2.2 -tickrate 128 +cl_updaterate 128 ( It serves to put offline server in 128 tick mode, default 64 tick)
2.3 -w 1920 -h 1080 ( Resolution in game)
2.4 -freq 144 ( Force a specific refresh rate. Ex: -refresh 60, 75, 120, 144, 165, 185, 240)
2.5 -high ( Sets the game's priority to High )
2.6 -novid ( When loading a game with this parameter, the intro Valve video will not play )
2.7 -nojoy ( Disables joystick support )
2.8 +exec autoexec.cfg ( Load your personal settings for CS:GO

3. autoexec.cfg making, and put in right directory
3.1 Make new New Text Document ( Be sure to unlock the option from the control panel to see the extensions on files. Ex: .exe, .txt, .ISO, .rar .... etc)
3.2 After making new text document, open file and put some of this commands (These are my commands I use, and Audio part is for my Logitech 7.1 coz I use 5.1 in game. You can remove commands from windows_speaker_config "5" to dsp_reload to not mess with audio) https://gyazo.com/989c12aa0f636eb76008402abcff765b

Code:



Code:


// Matrix's CFG file

// Audio

sv_cheats 1
windows_speaker_config "5"
snd_headphone_pan_exponent "2"
snd_headphone_pan_radial_weight "2"
snd_front_headphone_position "45"
snd_rear_headphone_position "135"
snd_dvar_dist_max "2000"
snd_dvar_dist_min "300"
snd_duckerattacktime "0.5"
snd_duckerreleasetime "2.5"
snd_duckerthreshold "0.15"
snd_ducking_off "1"
snd_ducktovolume "0.55"
snd_legacy_surround "0"
snd_max_same_sounds "5"
snd_max_same_weapon_sounds "5"
snd_music_selection "1"
snd_musicvolume "0.000000"
snd_musicvolume_multiplier_inoverlay "0.1"
snd_mute_losefocus "0"
snd_pitchquality "1"
snd_rear_speaker_scale "1.0"
snd_mix_async "1"
snd_mixahead "0.025"
dsp_enhance_stereo "0"
dsp_slow_cpu "0"
dsp_reload

cl_disablehtmlmotd "1"
cl_forcepreload "1"
cl_autowepswitch "0"
cl_interp "0" 
cl_interp_ratio "1" 
cl_updaterate "128"
cl_cmdrate "128" 
cl_predict "1"
cl_predictweapons "1"
cl_lagcompensation "1"

rate "786432"
fps_max "300"
fps_max_menu "300"

mat_queue_mode "2"
mat_vignette_enable "0"

r_dynamic "0"
r_drawtracers_firstperson "0"
r_eyegloss "0"
r_eyemove "0"
r_eyeshift_x "0"
r_eyeshift_y "0"
r_eyeshift_z "0"
r_eyesize "0"

sys_antialiasing "0"
sys_aspectratio "-1"
sys_refldetail "0"

host_writeconfig
sv_cheats 0

echo Matrix 7.1 Sound has been loaded. Config by N F H S | Matrix. Enjoy your game.

3.3 After configuration autoexec save file, and rename to autoexec.cfg https://gyazo.com/820cc1f0d94507043e3349db7e26e7a2
3.4 Put autoexec.cfg in folder C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\userdata\71226824\730\local\cfg ( folder name "71226824" It will be different for your game )

4. Nvidia control panel configuration
4.1 Menage 3D settings
4.1.1 https://gyazo.com/4c5c7f1f862cafd81d6c039710ee1216
4.1.2 https://gyazo.com/638182dbd7f92e5079ecb6fa28454730
4.2 Adjust desktop size and position
4.2.1 https://gyazo.com/202c1b043218f1b65534367bccd7a634

5. Uninstall game ( This step is important to get rid of garbage files you picked up from all others public servers, and you can use this step only if all settings above do not work for you)
5.1 Uninstall game from steam library https://gyazo.com/99011396d5d3311cd0abd05ea19d27a1
5.1.1 Delete the folder "Counter-Strike Global Offensive" from C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common
5.2 Install game https://gyazo.com/2f094f61d743fa9e23fceeedd8c447a0
5.2.1 After install game and 1st run, quit game and check steps from 2 - 4.2.1
5.3 Configuration in game settings
5.3.1 Video settings https://steamuserimages-a.akamaihd.net/ugc/862862402900872905/B1A2D5BE034DB028BE50B5B792D5F0976B74003E/
5.3.2 Audio settings https://steamuserimages-a.akamaihd.net/ugc/862862402900873127/573F3356A0229B5BA3D835384D4C6B70801C9D8E/

6. Windows settings (The assumption you use Windows 10)
6.1 Game bar https://gyazo.com/366699d4e5d1e46296770db378d76f35
6.1.2 Game DVR https://gyazo.com/0ec5aede18f3a1c60ecd65ab537af53a
6.1.3 Game Mode https://gyazo.com/4d2402220db48536081d31d6440ab2a9

7. Core unpark
7.1 Open regedit https://gyazo.com/436125f823056eab086cb3985d50fa18
7.1.2 In regedit put this line: 0cc5b647-c1df-4637-891a-dec35c318583 https://gyazo.com/acdca58a783625ca946ae9d3ba101f47
7.1.3 In Registry on right side find "ValueMax" right click modify and change "64" to "0" ( zero ) press OK https://gyazo.com/2ceb9adbc72fb393993230f3423e0713
7.1.4 Find next line, and repeat the process for all "ValueMax" https://gyazo.com/94d6582f35bd925bec9e01aae960f8a1
7.1.5 When you get this message: https://gyazo.com/96c18c8969724b8d024ff5f337bc9390 You're done, and you can restart the computer for registry make new settings for your CPU.

Try to avoid unnecessary maps from steam workshop, and every time a new update comes out, repeat the process from the point 1. ( Verify integrity of game files )
There is one more thing that unlocks MSISupported for NVIDIA GPU, which helps for fast and better communication between CPU and GPU. But this setting must always be done again when a new driver version appears. But I honestly do not think it is necessary.

I hope this will help you and solve all the problems GL+HF


----------



## Mysticial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> @Mystical
> Any idea why i get the following error when i just tried to use Y-cruncher ?
> 
> What could be the cause of this and what you reckon.. could i do to prevent it from happening again
> 
> Perhaps i didn't use the tool correctly ?!?
> I simply started it up and told it to stress test without altering any settings
> 
> EDIT :
> Is there a tutorial around somewhere for the new version ?
> 
> EDIT 2:
> Rebooted system and tried again
> Once again it showed me error
> 
> 
> Does this mean my OC is unstable or some thing else is no good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could disabled HPET have anything to do with it ?


If you ever suspect a problem with a benchmark or a particular stress-test tool (not just y-cruncher), always re-test at stock settings to rule out a bad OC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Darn... so that means either i'd have to dial back more..the speed or increase vcore
> Wish the Y-cruncher would just say so... "Unstable OC"... or words in that affect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wierd though.. cose with IBT AVX it seemed stable


Unfortunately, there is no way for y-cruncher to know if an error is caused by an OC. For that matter, there's no way for y-cruncher to know that you're even overclocked at all. And instability can happen even at stock settings.


----------



## DaOptika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> the instruction is long, it is easier for me to do and send
> BUT, you have to update the BIOS file using AFUDOS
> Do you agree?


Thanks, can I come back to this offer with the next release version in november? Going to skip the current one...


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticial*
> 
> If you ever suspect a problem with a benchmark or a particular stress-test tool (not just y-cruncher), always re-test at stock settings to rule out a bad OC.
> Unfortunately, there is no way for y-cruncher to know if an error is caused by an OC. For that matter, there's no way for y-cruncher to know that you're even overclocked at all. And instability can happen even at stock settings.


Thanks for clarifying


----------



## Gettz8488

Having tourble hitting 3200 at cl14 with my F4-3200C14D-16GTZKW any ideas? getting instability SOC Voltage at 1.1 dram voltage at 1.35


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Having tourble hitting 3200 at cl14 with my F4-3200C14D-16GTZKW any ideas? getting instability SOC Voltage at 1.1 dram voltage at 1.35


Dram voltage to 1.4v


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Having tourble hitting 3200 at cl14 with my F4-3200C14D-16GTZKW any ideas? getting instability SOC Voltage at 1.1 dram voltage at 1.35


When I seemed to reach an impasse, I found dropping VDRAM and VSOC a bit actually helped, along with playing around in the 2D space of proc_ODT and CLDO_VDDP. Sometime in the past, I provided a 3200 MT/s set of parameter settings. Probably in July. But please note that my DRAM is 2 x 16, 3200C14, so your settings may vary.


----------



## KJx89

Hi guys, I'm getting crazy with my C6E.
I bought an 1800X after had 1600X, 1700, 1700X because I wanted to reach for sure 4GHz on my RIG.
Now I cannot find any full stable OC to pass an OCCT of 3hrs. I've tried until 1.43v LLC3 and nothing. Vdrop is absurd, setting 1.425 LLC HWinfo shows me 1.381v under stress.
MB has also some serious bug:
-CPU-Z always shows 0.7v, no matter what I'm setting.
-RGB lightning stops when I run Ryzen Master
I've spent 320€ to get what I supposed to be the best MB for AM4 and I get this annoying things.
What can I do?
4GHz preset with auto vcore is working fine, I can play my games and other things, but OCCT fails.
Regards
Kappa


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Yeahhh Well
> It passed 10 loops standard and 10 at high
> Guess it needs more work


IMO anything less than custom using ~90% installed RAM or Maximum is waste of time on IBT AVX. Not suprised Y-Cruncher failed on OC profile.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Does AMD send an email when they've processed a CPU and or when they've send a new CPU and it's on the way? I ask because I haven't heard from them yet. In a couple of e-mails back last sunday I asked if liquid metal stains would affect warranty, he said that. Please ship the faulty product it will be processed. Couple days later DHL came to pick up my CPU and it was delivered on the 11th day and Signed for by : MO. After I gave them tracking number they said that Thank you for providing tracking details and your processor will be shipped soon. So how long does it take them to send new processor to you, will they inform you with e-mail first?


I got no email to state new CPU on the way from AMD. I had SMS message on mobile from DHL confirming delivery only. It took~1mth from 1st email to getting new CPU back, I'm in UK and sent RMA to Netherlands.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *gupsterg* I am very grateful for the picture, but this picture is freely available in the search engine


It is not a problem







, feel free to use the image/data







.

My post was mearly to state how I laughed out loud (LOL) when I followed a link in a post hoping to see something new and I found the data table there.

I am glad someone is using the information







.


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KJx89*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm getting crazy with my C6E.
> I bought an 1800X after had 1600X, 1700, 1700X because I wanted to reach for sure 4GHz on my RIG.
> Now I cannot find any full stable OC to pass an OCCT of 3hrs. I've tried until 1.43v LLC3 and nothing. Vdrop is absurd, setting 1.425 LLC HWinfo shows me 1.381v under stress.
> MB has also some serious bug:
> -CPU-Z always shows 0.7v, no matter what I'm setting.
> -RGB lightning stops when I run Ryzen Master
> I've spent 320€ to get what I supposed to be the best MB for AM4 and I get this annoying things.
> What can I do?
> 4GHz preset with auto vcore is working fine, I can play my games and other things, but OCCT fails.
> Regards
> Kappa


iktf


----------



## KJx89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> iktf


Are you having the same issues?
Regards
Kappa


----------



## 0OJR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KJx89*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm getting crazy with my C6E.
> I bought an 1800X after had 1600X, 1700, 1700X because I wanted to reach for sure 4GHz on my RIG.
> Now I cannot find any full stable OC to pass an OCCT of 3hrs. I've tried until 1.43v LLC3 and nothing. Vdrop is absurd, setting 1.425 LLC HWinfo shows me 1.381v under stress.
> MB has also some serious bug:
> -CPU-Z always shows 0.7v, no matter what I'm setting.
> -RGB lightning stops when I run Ryzen Master
> I've spent 320€ to get what I supposed to be the best MB for AM4 and I get this annoying things.
> What can I do?
> 4GHz preset with auto vcore is working fine, I can play my games and other things, but OCCT fails.
> Regards
> Kappa


Hey mate, I have a C6E with an 1800X. Just to address a few of your issues:
CPU-Z, yes I have the same issue. Use HWInfo instead, it shows correct vcore.
RGB and Ryzen master. Yes this is a known issue, don't use Ryzen master. There is no need for it.
For stabilising a higher overclock, bump up your CPU PLL volts to 1.85 or higher. This is what I had to do with my previous 1800X to get it stable. Be careful though as only a little bit of CPU PLL volts adds quite a bit of heat.


----------



## KJx89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0OJR*
> 
> Hey mate, I have a C6E with an 1800X. Just to address a few of your issues:
> CPU-Z, yes I have the same issue. Use HWInfo instead, it shows correct vcore.
> RGB and Ryzen master. Yes this is a known issue, don't use Ryzen master. There is no need for it.
> For stabilising a higher overclock, bump up your CPU PLL volts to 1.85 or higher. This is what I had to do with my previous 1800X to get it stable. Be careful though as only a little bit of CPU PLL volts adds quite a bit of heat.


Great, I will try. Thank you.
I don't care about heating, I have a double rad custom loop from EK








How about the vdrop? Are you having the same?
Regards
Kappa


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KJx89*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm getting crazy with my C6E.
> I bought an 1800X after had 1600X, 1700, 1700X because I wanted to reach for sure 4GHz on my RIG.
> Now I cannot find any full stable OC to pass an OCCT of 3hrs. I've tried until 1.43v LLC3 and nothing. Vdrop is absurd, setting 1.425 LLC HWinfo shows me 1.381v under stress.
> MB has also some serious bug:
> -CPU-Z always shows 0.7v, no matter what I'm setting.
> -RGB lightning stops when I run Ryzen Master
> I've spent 320€ to get what I supposed to be the best MB for AM4 and I get this annoying things.
> What can I do?
> 4GHz preset with auto vcore is working fine, I can play my games and other things, but OCCT fails.
> Regards
> Kappa


as someone who intially set his cpu to 4.1 and has been running like that since; I went back not that long ago and tried running 4.0 at 1.4-1.43 with my ram settings as they sat with out finding any form a stability in aida until I set my voltage back to where it normally sits.







these pga chip can take 1.45v daily to no detriment to life span, thanks to voltage's being borked I'm stuck running 1.46 at llc3 which is probably only reducing my life span by a couple of weeks. To the people who got chips that can do 4 at 1.4v with tighter ram timmings and speed I really don't know how you do it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0OJR*
> 
> Hey mate, I have a C6E with an 1800X. Just to address a few of your issues:
> CPU-Z, yes I have the same issue. Use HWInfo instead, it shows correct vcore.
> RGB and Ryzen master. Yes this is a known issue, don't use Ryzen master. There is no need for it.
> For stabilising a higher overclock, bump up your CPU PLL volts to 1.85 or higher. This is what I had to do with my previous 1800X to get it stable. Be careful though as only a little bit of CPU PLL volts adds quite a bit of heat.


and yeah you'll have to up the 1.8v pll a bit if auto stops working, I know 1701 borked it and flashing back didn't ever seem to solve it


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

I'm still on 1403








Working best for me.
2940MHz Cl14-15-15 1T
P-State 4018MHz 105FSB 1.395-1.417v

All is Cool, but i need new AGESA for my RAM to work as intended ! 3200 CL15 1T at 1.42v is What i need









THX *#Elmor* for the Heads up


----------



## Korennya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KJx89*
> 
> Great, I will try. Thank you.
> I don't care about heating, I have a double rad custom loop from EK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about the vdrop? Are you having the same?
> Regards
> Kappa


What kind of temps are you seeing?

I also have a double rad loop with ek parts but my temps are aburdly high. I'm running 4.0 right now at 1.4v and i'll climb right up to 70C tdie pretty much instantly. 1.8 PLL is 1.8v on mine. 1701 on auto, stays right at 1.8v? What's the issue with 1701 and 1.8pll?


----------



## MynRich

https://valid.x86.fr/phwi8w, http://www.3dmark.com/fs/13871257, http://www.3dmark.com/fs/13871268, http://www.3dmark.com/spy/2551585, http://www.3dmark.com/spy/2551585, http://www.3dmark.com/spy/2551635.

are these high/low/avg?

1700 3.9GHz (IBTavx 20 loops Very High passing)
3333MHz 14-14-14-14-30-44-307-1T
1080Ti FE (bios mod) @ 2050MHz


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MynRich*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/phwi8w, http://www.3dmark.com/fs/13871257, http://www.3dmark.com/fs/13871268, http://www.3dmark.com/spy/2551585, http://www.3dmark.com/spy/2551585, http://www.3dmark.com/spy/2551635.
> 
> are these high/low/avg?
> 
> 1700 3.9GHz (IBTavx 20 loops Very High passing)
> 3333MHz 14-14-14-14-30-44-307-1T
> 1080Ti FE (bios mod) @ 2050MHz


I usually boost to 1950/2000.
I get better CPU score at 3.7 (maybe RAM timings)

1700 3.7GHz
3333Mhz 14-14-14-14-28-42-260-*2T*
1080Ti @ 2000Mhz (drops to 1950Mhz)

https://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/2551585/spy/2485621#

Added a 3.9Ghz score:

https://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/2551585/spy/2485621/spy/2494992


----------



## Gettz8488

Having this weird issue. I set my dram Voltage to 1.4 but bios and hwinfo tell me it’s at 1.37. If I set my Voltage to 1.38 it says my Voltage is 1.35 anyone know why?


----------



## MynRich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I usually boost to 1950/2000.
> I get better CPU score at 3.7 (maybe RAM timings)
> 
> 1700 3.7GHz
> 3333Mhz 14-14-14-14-28-42-260-*2T*
> 1080Ti @ 2000Mhz (drops to 1950Mhz)
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/2551585/spy/2485621#
> 
> Added a 3.9Ghz score:
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/2551585/spy/2485621/spy/2494992


It says the Timespy UI is different. could that have anything to do with it? were your tests fresh after boot?


----------



## MynRich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KJx89*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm getting crazy with my C6E.
> I bought an 1800X after had 1600X, 1700, 1700X because I wanted to reach for sure 4GHz on my RIG.
> Now I cannot find any full stable OC to pass an OCCT of 3hrs. I've tried until 1.43v LLC3 and nothing. Vdrop is absurd, setting 1.425 LLC HWinfo shows me 1.381v under stress.
> MB has also some serious bug:
> -CPU-Z always shows 0.7v, no matter what I'm setting.
> -RGB lightning stops when I run Ryzen Master
> I've spent 320€ to get what I supposed to be the best MB for AM4 and I get this annoying things.
> What can I do?
> 4GHz preset with auto vcore is working fine, I can play my games and other things, but OCCT fails.
> Regards
> Kappa


Not sure about the C6E, but the C6H provided better stability at LLC2... well, mine did.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LicSqualo*
> 
> Hi all, I've just now updated my bios to 0052
> I've to report strange issue with this last bios and the Pstate overclock.
> Is not possible with the "usual" method. The base voltage is increased from 1,175 to 1.375(!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Really dangerous if we are not informed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've clocked my 1700 as usual to 4.00 Ghz adding offset of 0.200 but the result is not 1.4V but 1.59V!!!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Please be careful next time.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other hand also the windows behaviour is strange. Also if I've doubled and triple checked my settings and I'm sure I've clocked at 4.00 Ghz with A0 in Pstate0: in windows (without any issue during MB boot and windows boot) I've only 2.7 Ghz... WHY? Windows property report as Ryzen 1700 @ 4.00 Ghz but the clock is 2.7 Ghz no way to go up at 4.00 Ghz... Checked also the power settings of windows, all is as usual.
> 
> Ok, perhaps I've to revert back to 1701 ... but I want to understand if is only my issue or not...
> 
> Lic


I've tested this and it seems OK. Can you check that CPU VID and SVI2 TFN voltages match within a couple of mV? Can you export the BIOS profile/settings?

At default all cores loaded

VID 1.238V, SVI2 TFN 1.250V

Offset +0.00625V

VID 1.238V, SVI2 TFN 1.250V

Same on 1701.


----------



## Xzow

Did I get the worst 1700x possible?

I can barely make it stable at 3.7ghz with 1.35v cpu voltage.
I never had it stable at 3.8, although I only tried up to 1.37vcore.

I also can't get my ram to be stable at anything above 2800, despite it being rated for 3200. It's not b die samsung though, but corsair dominator.

Could my ram be making my OC unstable even when I keep it at 2133 defaults?


----------



## LicSqualo

Hi Elmor,
first try.
Please note that in the meantime I have updated the EC sensor from 310 to 312 with the bios kindly offered by 1usmus.
My try at STOCK settings, WOW!!!! my CPU need 1.09 V for 3,2 Ghz!!!!

Now I'm trying to overclock with Pstate (A0 for 4,00 Ghz) and see what happen.


----------



## LicSqualo

Hi Elmor,
tried 4,00 Ghz with my "usual" settings I collect a lot of windows error at boot.








Adding an offset of 0,200 is not enough today; I've to raise until 0,21865 (or something similar: one notched down the 0,2250).

The behaviour of the bios seems "normal" now. Perhaps something go bad the last time.








*I'm thinking was my fault in something.*









I've collected all you have requested, bios settings (CMO file) and some screenshot of the actual configuration.



and bios settings screenshot








The last one allowed me to start windows and write. I do not know how stable it is.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MynRich*
> 
> It says the Timespy UI is different. could that have anything to do with it? were your tests fresh after boot?


I don't think that is the issue. I tend to benchmark after a reboot but following tests told me that it does not matter.

I always exit the Corsair LINK (consumes 1-5% CPU... yup, ***)

EDIT: seems that "w t f" is replaced by ***.


----------



## nexxusty

Although I need about 1.46v to get to 70c on my 1700... yours is not far away.

2x240mm Rads with a D5.


----------



## hurricane28

I was fiddling around and would like to give the chassis fan header on my motherboard another try since i no longer have this EC problems it seems.

I connected the fans on chassis fan 2 again and set fan control to pwm, turbo mode. I have an thermal probe from my Lamptron fan controller which i don't use so i thought its a good idea to put it to work. At first i taped the thermal probe on the back side of the socket but it wouldn't stick and temps were not that accurate.

I was looking for a small thermal probe that fits inside the tiny hole on the back side of the motherboard in the socket area but i couldn't find any. I decided to try to fit the thermal probe of my fan controller but since its a flat plastic some sort of sticker it didn't fit. I cut a little plastic off and it fits perfectly now and temp readings are much better. I don't know how accurate this thermal probe is but from what i see its pretty accurate.

Here is a picture of the probe:



I am still thinking on getting an water temp sensor but idk which one is the best. I am leaning towards Bittspower but idk if they are any good, does anyone has some advice for this?

Thnx.


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KJx89*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm getting crazy with my C6E.
> I bought an 1800X after had 1600X, 1700, 1700X because I wanted to reach for sure 4GHz on my RIG.
> Now I cannot find any full stable OC to pass an OCCT of 3hrs. I've tried until 1.43v LLC3 and nothing. Vdrop is absurd, setting 1.425 LLC HWinfo shows me 1.381v under stress.
> MB has also some serious bug:
> -CPU-Z always shows 0.7v, no matter what I'm setting.
> -RGB lightning stops when I run Ryzen Master
> I've spent 320€ to get what I supposed to be the best MB for AM4 and I get this annoying things.
> What can I do?
> 4GHz preset with auto vcore is working fine, I can play my games and other things, but OCCT fails.
> Regards
> Kappa


i am running mine with 1.45v @ LLC3


----------



## icyeye

can someone post max stable Hynix RAM settings? Mine is Corsair Vengeance Lpx 3000 Mhz so i would know your results and how far they can go.thanks!?


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korennya*
> 
> What kind of temps are you seeing?
> 
> I also have a double rad loop with ek parts but my temps are aburdly high. I'm running 4.0 right now at 1.4v and i'll climb right up to 70C tdie pretty much instantly. 1.8 PLL is 1.8v on mine. 1701 on auto, stays right at 1.8v? What's the issue with 1701 and 1.8pll?


As far as the issue with 1.8vpll is that normally when you up blk and set 1.8vpll to auto it should normally spike to 2v and drop back to 1.8 at idle, with 1701 auto merely has it pegged at 1.8 and refuses to budge causing instability. trying to run my 1800x at 4.1ghz and 3200cas14 without touching blk refuses to boot at 1.8 solid so its a rather serious issue. Flashing back to 1602 has carried over this issue for myself, although I haven't checked since I flashed ec 9458 onto my board to see if that resolved it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Having this weird issue. I set my dram Voltage to 1.4 but bios and hwinfo tell me it's at 1.37. If I set my Voltage to 1.38 it says my Voltage is 1.35 anyone know why?


For whatever reason, for myself anyways, since updating from 9945 to whatever it was (I think 1403 or 9920, it was months ago) manual voltage control has been borked. Trying to set ram to run at 1.4 will round it down to 1.37 at idle and spike it up to 1.395 in os on load. This remains true for every other monitored voltage on the board. as far away as I can tell these seem to be actual voltages up to a point, as far as setting vttdr is concerned, more accurate voltages can be had looking at hwinfo64 under cpu #0 and looking at the sv12 tfn readings. Concurrently I'm operating under the impression that dram voltage is somewhat accurate and that soc is completely off for instance (sv12 reads 1.219 while bios reads 1.19).


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its nice to see how your scores are but its not an very good method of testing stability. I don't care what anyone else is saying, i say this based on my own experience with it. OCCT with AVX enabled is much better and so is Realbench.
> 
> Time Spy extreme is also a good stress tester as it really hammers the system hard.


Yeah, I just DO NOT feel IBT /w AVX is appropriate for Ryzen stability testing, personally. I've said it several times. Right there with you, hurricane.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> 1.425 seems damn high to run daily. Can someone else comment on this?
> 
> Also where is LLC located in the bios?
> 
> I feel like I got one of the worst 1700x chips... I can't even get it to 3800mhz on 1.35v


IMO I try to stay below 1.4v personally for "daily driving". AMD themselves says "exceeding 1.425v will shorten the life of the silicon". So I definitely wouldn't run LLC in any form for daily use at 1.425v, I wouldn't run above 1.4v and wouldn't use LLC if I did, that way you're always below what AMD suggests.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I think that worrying about a CPU lifespan while overclocking is pointless.
> 
> You will upgrade or change your rig before it dies.


Maybe you will, and maybe you won't. Some people's chips are "fine" (as of now) and some have killed them within 24 hours @ 1.5v, so it all just depends, you're playing Russian roulette with a revolver, all depends how long it takes to lose your brain. Personally, even when overclocking, I try to remain safe and conservative when doing it, but that's just me.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Yeah, I just DO NOT feel IBT /w AVX is appropriate for Ryzen stability testing, personally. I've said it several times. Right there with you, hurricane


I've said this before even on the 990 FX platform, its an outdated program that doesn't test modern systems properly anymore.

Of course you can still use it but not as an stability test program anymore.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I've said this before even on the 990 FX platform, its an outdated program that doesn't test modern systems properly anymore.
> 
> Of course you can still use it but not as an stability test program anymore.


It was meant for troubleshooting purposes not as all round torture tool. If someone is worried about CPU and component longevity but using programs like this should think twice, few hours spent with tests like that is same as using same machine for several months or even years of normal usage.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Yeah, I just DO NOT feel IBT /w AVX is appropriate for Ryzen stability testing, personally. I've said it several times. Right there with you, hurricane.
> 
> IMO I try to stay below 1.4v personally for "daily driving". AMD themselves says "exceeding 1.425v will shorten the life of the silicon". So I definitely wouldn't run LLC in any form for daily use at 1.425v, I wouldn't run above 1.4v and wouldn't use LLC if I did, that way you're always below what AMD suggests.
> 
> Maybe you will, and maybe you won't. Some people's chips are "fine" (as of now) and some have killed them within 24 hours @ 1.5v, so it all just depends, you're playing Russian roulette with a revolver, all depends how long it takes to lose your brain. Personally, even when overclocking, I try to remain safe and conservative when doing it, but that's just me.


Who killed a chip with a merely 1.5v ?


----------



## MynRich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I've said this before even on the 990 FX platform, its an outdated program that doesn't test modern systems properly anymore.
> 
> Of course you can still use it but not as an stability test program anymore.


Wait. My 4GHz OC was stable in everything (various games, realbench stress tests, Unigine benchmarks/stress tests, video encoding workloads and so on.. I even ran programs to mine on the CPU to try be 100% sure it is stable) minus the newly released Time Spy Extreme, and IBT-AVX. It only passed at 3.9GHz... I was under the impression IBT was a decent stability testing program? Would my 4GHz be considered as stable then?


----------



## MynRich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Who killed a chip with a merely 1.5v ?


I thought this was on earlier BIOS revisions, where the LLC wasn't as worked out. I heard that 1.5v in earlier BIOS actually did cause some hardware issues..


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I just DO NOT feel IBT /w AVX is appropriate for Ryzen stability testing, personally. I've said it several times. Right there with you, hurricane.
> 
> IMO I try to stay below 1.4v personally for "daily driving". AMD themselves says "exceeding 1.425v will shorten the life of the silicon". So I definitely wouldn't run LLC in any form for daily use at 1.425v, I wouldn't run above 1.4v and wouldn't use LLC if I did, that way you're always below what AMD suggests.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you will, and maybe you won't. Some people's chips are "fine" (as of now) and some have killed them within 24 hours @ 1.5v, so it all just depends, you're playing Russian roulette with a revolver, all depends how long it takes to lose your brain. Personally, even when overclocking, I try to remain safe and conservative when doing it, but that's just me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Who killed a chip with a merely 1.5v ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MynRich*
> 
> I thought this was on earlier BIOS revisions, where the LLC wasn't as worked out. I heard that 1.5v in earlier BIOS actually did cause some hardware issues..


my experience with asus boards and llc is that llc4-5 will provide more voltage than what is set on load (crosshair V Formula-Z), not sure how true that is with this board but I've also never had a need or reason to use anything higher than llc3 at 1.456-1.46. Also anyone immediately killing a pga chip with 1.5v with appropriate cooling (AIO/Custom loop) probably had a fairly bad chip from the get go


----------



## Anty

Did anybody reached 3733 mem island







?
Any hint for possible CLDO_VDDP or other critical settings?


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I think that worrying about a CPU lifespan while overclocking is pointless.
> 
> You will upgrade or change your rig before it dies.


Not when it dies in a few months or 1-2 years. I've used an fx 8350 since 2013, I think I can handle staying on ryzen 1700x for a few years.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Who killed a chip with a merely 1.5v ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MynRich*
> 
> I thought this was on earlier BIOS revisions, where the LLC wasn't as worked out. I heard that 1.5v in earlier BIOS actually did cause some hardware issues..


I was fairly sure I saw it somewhere early in this very thread way back when (i.e. April/May) that someone killed it in "a few days" with something like 1.5 or 1.55v, like within 48 hours or less, but I may be mis-remembering. My point is, every chip is different, I wouldn't do it personally, but it is what it is.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> Not when it dies in a few months or 1-2 years. I've used an fx 8350 since 2013, I think I can handle staying on ryzen 1700x for a few years.


Yeah, right there with you, I ran the 8350 since 2013 as well, so I'm probably good on my 1600 for a while. I MAY jump to Zen 2, probably WILL jump to zen 3, to whatever highest chip is available by the end of the AM4s life cycle, and use that for as long as I can. My system will be "complete" (for a while) if this 1070ti thing pans out...


----------



## hurricane28

Now you bring that up, i do remember too that someone on here claimed to kill his CPU within hours when running higher than 1.45 Vcore, i'm not sure if it was at 1.5v but he blew it up in pretty short order.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> Not when it dies in a few months or 1-2 years. I've used an fx 8350 since 2013, I think I can handle staying on ryzen 1700x for a few years.


Well, if it fails within 2 years I just RMA it (to retail, 1 day delivery, free of charge).

And if it lasts more... I will replace it with a Zen2 core (after Zen+, the 7nm one)


----------



## webhito

While downgrading to 1607 has been notoriously better, I still have some random freezing/stuttering, much less though.

I traded in my ch6 for an extreme model, sold my 1800x and instead got a 1700, but for some reason, with the stock wraith spire cooler, my temperatures are now higher. Pretty much the same voltage has been applied since my 1800x was at stock with core enhancement disabled and was around 1.2v, the 1700 is at 3.6 and same 1.2. Sadly I do not have the same board to test, but I would think they both should be around the same temperatures? my 1800x never went over 45c gaming, whereas this 1700 easily hits 57c.

Could it be that overclock =/= stock even if same speed?


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> While downgrading to 1607 has been notoriously better, I still have some random freezing/stuttering, much less though.
> 
> I traded in my ch6 for an extreme model, sold my 1800x and instead got a 1700, but for some reason, with the stock wraith spire cooler, my temperatures are now higher. Pretty much the same voltage has been applied since my 1800x was at stock with core enhancement disabled and was around 1.2v, the 1700 is at 3.6 and same 1.2. Sadly I do not have the same board to test, but I would think they both should be around the same temperatures? my 1800x never went over 45c gaming, whereas this 1700 easily hits 57c.
> 
> Could it be that overclock =/= stock even if same speed?


Don't trust CPU temperature readings, make your own ones.

You can check socket temperature or water.

For example a 60ºC socket temperature could mean the CPU is @ 80ºC.
I usually use liquid temperature for that. The CPU instanlty rises and stays at 70-75ºC while the liquid rises slowly from 34ºC to 45ºC (20-55% fan speed).


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MynRich*
> 
> I thought this was on earlier BIOS revisions, where the LLC wasn't as worked out. I heard that 1.5v in earlier BIOS actually did cause some hardware issues..


I call it bull**** booted to windows few tines at 1.7 before they sorted pstate oc out.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I call it bull**** booted to windows few tines at 1.7 before they sorted pstate oc out.


I only booted with 1.5V for testing purposes and nothing smoked up.

But still, aguing about 1.4v vs 1.45v and longevity is not for me.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

confused now...
So IBT AVX aint the right tool to measure CPU stability
Y-cruncher... dunno what to think about that

Please advise on what to use for CPU stability testings
AIDA seems only good for quick runs...


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> confused now...
> So IBT AVX aint the right tool to measure CPU stability
> Y-cruncher... dunno what to think about that
> 
> Please advise on what to use for CPU stability testings
> AIDA seems only good for quick runs...


I switched from IBT avx to OCCT avx....
idk why but IBT avx wanted close to 1.46~1.47Vcore
I gave up on it.
OCCT think im closer to 1.42


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> confused now...
> So IBT AVX aint the right tool to measure CPU stability
> Y-cruncher... dunno what to think about that
> 
> Please advise on what to use for CPU stability testings
> AIDA seems only good for quick runs...


Aida64, Realbench are the best ones. IBT AVX is a good program to check if the results are the same over 10 runs than run Cinebench R15 for a couple of runs and than test with Aida64 or Realbench for long periods of time.

OCCT with AVX enabled is also a good one. I recently discovered that Time Spy extreme CPU Test is also very demanding, it really hammers your CPU and it has AVX2 in it.


----------



## Frikencio

I noticed something with the temperature readings:

Motherboard stuck at: 30ºC
Socket temp stuck at: 35ºC
CPU temp won't go above: 65ºC

Edit: Restarted and now the values change.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> It was meant for troubleshooting purposes not as all round torture tool. If someone is worried about CPU and component longevity but using programs like this should think twice, few hours spent with tests like that is same as using same machine for several months or even years of normal usage.


Yes it is, it is recommended in the Vishera owners thread on the first page. But it never was a good program to begin with. I had problems with it since my FX rig at the time. IBT AVX "stable" but i crashed in Crysis 3 and video editing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MynRich*
> 
> Wait. My 4GHz OC was stable in everything (various games, realbench stress tests, Unigine benchmarks/stress tests, video encoding workloads and so on.. I even ran programs to mine on the CPU to try be 100% sure it is stable) minus the newly released Time Spy Extreme, and IBT-AVX. It only passed at 3.9GHz... I was under the impression IBT was a decent stability testing program? Would my 4GHz be considered as stable then?


Than you are not really stable maybe, try OCCT with AVX enabled for extended period of time. I would suggest to test at least an hour.


----------



## Korennya

This happened to me. Save for the tctl. That still worked. Only way I could get it to read correct again was to shut down. Clear cmos. Pull power cord and reset ec sensor by holding down power button. Then reflash bios, followed by clear cmos and loading defaults. After that temperatures started reading again. Fan control was restored too. Really buggered that it involved reflashing to correct it.


----------



## webhito

These are my temperatures on the latest 1701 bios.


----------



## sonicdacrack

Hey guys,

still got problems with my memory running on 3200mhz...
Hoped that the new bios would make it run more stable, still no luck getting it to run stable on 3200mhz.

Maybe you guys can help me out here

Running Gskill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ Memory D4 3200 32GB 2x16GB


----------



## kornty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I noticed something with the temperature readings:
> 
> Motherboard stuck at: 30ºC
> Socket temp stuck at: 35ºC
> CPU temp won't go above: 65ºC
> 
> Edit: Restarted and now the values change.


I've run into the same issue. 1701. Happened during stress test and after temps got stuck causing fans to stay ramped up. Restart made it work normally.


----------



## MynRich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes it is, it is recommended in the Vishera owners thread on the first page. But it never was a good program to begin with. I had problems with it since my FX rig at the time. IBT AVX "stable" but i crashed in Crysis 3 and video editing.
> Than you are not really stable maybe, try OCCT with AVX enabled for extended period of time. I would suggest to test at least an hour.


Trying OCCT now. Any reason it reports 45c during this test while NZXT's CAM and HWinfo64 report 62c? Does it just factor a -20c offset regardless of which specific Ryzen cpu is being tested?

EDIT: passed at 3.9GHz, not 4GHz. Crashed instantly.


----------



## kornty

Check in the setting to make sure it has the correct sensor monitored. There are a few to choose from, not all read the same.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I call it bull**** booted to windows few tines at 1.7 before they sorted pstate oc out.


Just because it works for you doesn't mean it works for everyone, or their specific chip. You have a blind spot I've noticed, in assuming if you can do it, everyone else can, and you don't consider other viewpoints once you've decided that. I call that Oppinion Bias Blindness. Don't feel bad though, most people suffer from it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> confused now...
> So IBT AVX aint the right tool to measure CPU stability
> Y-cruncher... dunno what to think about that
> 
> Please advise on what to use for CPU stability testings
> AIDA seems only good for quick runs...


Personally, I use Cinebench first, to make sure it makes it through that. Once it does I run Realbench for 15 minutes, then I run AIDA 64 for 30, if that passes it's "base stable" then I start doing memtest for about 2-3 hours, run realbench for an hour or two, and aida for an hour or two, sometimes I throw OOCT Avx or Prime95 avx at it if I want to be REALLY sure (overnight, generally). Though both of those can throw off some stupid wattages, so you'll want to make sure your cooling is good. If that passes, it's stable enough for me.


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonicdacrack*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> still got problems with my memory running on 3200mhz...
> Hoped that the new bios would make it run more stable, still no luck getting it to run stable on 3200mhz.
> 
> Maybe you guys can help me out here
> 
> Running Gskill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ Memory D4 3200 32GB 2x16GB


You need to post all your BIOS settings - we won't guess what you already set or not.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I noticed something with the temperature readings:
> 
> Motherboard stuck at: 30ºC
> Socket temp stuck at: 35ºC
> CPU temp won't go above: 65ºC
> 
> Edit: Restarted and now the values change.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> These are my temperatures on the latest 1701 bios.


From what I gathered socket temp is unused/not correctly utilized on these boards for measuring a more granular cpu temp, utilizing tdie specifically instead in bios as the "default" cpu temp sensor. This might have something do with the designs of the cpu and mobo, if I recall right the "socket sensor" is on the board and not on the chip.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MynRich*
> 
> Trying OCCT now. Any reason it reports 45c during this test while NZXT's CAM and HWinfo64 report 62c? Does it just factor a -20c offset regardless of which specific Ryzen cpu is being tested?
> 
> EDIT: passed at 3.9GHz, not 4GHz. Crashed instantly.


Do you have senseMI disabled? If not, disable it and set it to 272 in BIOS. This helps getting better temp readings on every CPU x or non x variants alike.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> 1: Just because it works for you doesn't mean it works for everyone, or their specific chip. You have a blind spot I've noticed, in assuming if you can do it, everyone else can, and you don't consider other viewpoints once you've decided that. I call that Oppinion Bias Blindness. Don't feel bad though, most people suffer from it.
> 
> 2: Personally, I use Cinebench first, to make sure it makes it through that. Once it does I run Realbench for 15 minutes, then I run AIDA 64 for 30, if that passes it's "base stable" then I start doing memtest for about 2-3 hours, run realbench for an hour or two, and aida for an hour or two, sometimes I throw OOCT Avx or Prime95 avx at it if I want to be REALLY sure (overnight, generally). Though both of those can throw off some stupid wattages, so you'll want to make sure your cooling is good. If that passes, it's stable enough for me.


1: Agreed









2: I first make sure my RAM is "stable" than CPU. That way i know for sure that its not my RAM that holds me back but rather the CPU capability's. I use memtest86 for over 1000% or overnight and it never failed me. Than i overclock my CPU and do a couple of runs of Cinebench R15 and check if the scores are about the same, if so, i continue to IBT AVX, if that fails i restart and try Realbench for 30 minutes or more, depending on the time at hand. Than i run OCCT AVX enabled for an hour and if all is stable and well, i guess i am pretty stable. Never failed on me once doing it like this.

You can also "feel" if the system is unstable, at leas i can on mine to be honest. When i am unstable things load up slower and programs take longer to load and i get some other anomalies, than i know i am close but have to raise Vcore or change something else in BIOS. Etc.


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> IMO anything less than custom using ~90% installed RAM or Maximum is waste of time on IBT AVX. Not suprised Y-Cruncher failed on OC profile.
> I got no email to state new CPU on the way from AMD. I had SMS message on mobile from DHL confirming delivery only. It took~1mth from 1st email to getting new CPU back, I'm in UK and sent RMA to Netherlands.


Thanks! Just got rma passed email, (I used liquid metal thermal paste that left quite big metal stains on the CPU) intel would've probably denied by stating that "CPU has visual damage)


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Thanks! Just got rma passed email, (I used liquid metal thermal paste that left quite big metal stains on the CPU) intel would've probably denied by stating that "CPU has visual damage)


what exactly did they ask you for? if you don't mind me asking.
I would like to send an email and contain as much as possible the information they need in it.
as ive heard several stories of days in between responses. and good to know as I also have liquid metal on my chip.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Just because it works for you doesn't mean it works for everyone, or their specific chip. You have a blind spot I've noticed, in assuming if you can do it, everyone else can, and you don't consider other viewpoints once you've decided that. I call that Oppinion Bias Blindness. Don't feel bad though, most people suffer from it.
> 
> 
> Personally, I use Cinebench first, to make sure it makes it through that. Once it does I run Realbench for 15 minutes, then I run AIDA 64 for 30, if that passes it's "base stable" then I start doing memtest for about 2-3 hours, run realbench for an hour or two, and aida for an hour or two, sometimes I throw OOCT Avx or Prime95 avx at it if I want to be REALLY sure (overnight, generally). Though both of those can throw off some stupid wattages, so you'll want to make sure your cooling is good. If that passes, it's stable enough for me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 1: Agreed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2: I first make sure my RAM is "stable" than CPU. That way i know for sure that its not my RAM that holds me back but rather the CPU capability's. I use memtest86 for over 1000% or overnight and it never failed me. Than i overclock my CPU and do a couple of runs of Cinebench R15 and check if the scores are about the same, if so, i continue to IBT AVX, if that fails i restart and try Realbench for 30 minutes or more, depending on the time at hand. Than i run OCCT AVX enabled for an hour and if all is stable and well, i guess i am pretty stable. Never failed on me once doing it like this.
> 
> You can also "feel" if the system is unstable, at leas i can on mine to be honest. When i am unstable things load up slower and programs take longer to load and i get some other anomalies, than i know i am close but have to raise Vcore or change something else in BIOS. Etc.


Tnx guys








Going to try that
It should work after i verified memory stability again








Can't belive it fooled me again... feel so stupid








After days of lots of questioning myself as to why i couldn't get my OC stable... even old settings weren't stable and neither did going back to cpu speed as low as 3800...
I wondered and and wondered...
Today i even flashed back to bios 1501 and applied setting that i know should work.
Still... no luck. Tried to alter various settings all to no aveal.
Then it suddenly hit me.
What if chipsetdrivers got updated without me knowing about it.
That would make my powerscedule go back to something else then performance mode... happend to me before so could have happend again.
I checked... and yep... it was sitting at balanced








Changed it back to performance mode... rebooted and reloaded my settings again that i know should work.
Started back into windows and guess what... Things seems good again and i just waisted days tweaking... all for no gain








Back to testing if mem is stable
After wich i can finaly do what i wanted to do... verify if my CPU OC is stable.


----------



## KJx89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> i am running mine with 1.45v @ LLC3


Absolutely the same:
40x 100BLCK
1.45vcore
LLC3
1.9 PLL
All on EXTREME and 140% on Digi+
I've passed 3hrs of OCCT and it's stable, under that values it fails and I get an 8 error code on the MB

RAM 1.45v 2400MHz auto timings and 1.15v on Soc, I'm testing it right now. Vengeance LED has dual rank Hynix, so I'm not hoping nothing at all









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornty*
> 
> I've run into the same issue. 1701. Happened during stress test and after temps got stuck causing fans to stay ramped up. Restart made it work normally.


Same, Swiftech pump locked on high speed after the 3hrs of OCCT, I had to reboot.

I got a max of 70C on Tdie and vcore drops to 1.406

My 1800X is an 17 week, maybe I can find the Linux bug and make an RMA...
Regards
Kappa


----------



## Korennya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> As far as the issue with 1.8vpll is that normally when you up blk and set 1.8vpll to auto it should normally spike to 2v and drop back to 1.8 at idle, with 1701 auto merely has it pegged at 1.8 and refuses to budge causing instability. trying to run my 1800x at 4.1ghz and 3200cas14 without touching blk refuses to boot at 1.8 solid so its a rather serious issue. Flashing back to 1602 has carried over this issue for myself, although I haven't checked since I flashed ec 9458 onto my board to see if that resolved it.


So how did you fix this? and how much does it effect non bclk oc? On 1501 i could run 4100mhz, but now it can't get 4100 to pass cinebench no matter what I do..


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sonicdacrack*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> still got problems with my memory running on 3200mhz...
> Hoped that the new bios would make it run more stable, still no luck getting it to run stable on 3200mhz.
> 
> Maybe you guys can help me out here
> 
> Running Gskill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ Memory D4 3200 32GB 2x16GB
> 
> 
> 
> You need to post all your BIOS settings - we won't guess what you already set or not.
Click to expand...

Here are two examples of settings that work for me for these DRAM. Others have been published here by 1usmus and Harry Sun harrysun, among many others In the second image, ignore the highlighted opcache setting unless you get segfaults compiling code using gcc. Underlying system is described in my sig. Note that I am running BIOS 9920 and have nothing to add w.r.t. more recent BIOSes.


Spoiler: Two settings 3200 & 3333


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korennya*
> 
> So how did you fix this? and how much does it effect non bclk oc? On 1501 i could run 4100mhz, but now it can't get 4100 to pass cinebench no matter what I do..


From what I surmise these chips like to rely more on the blk and less on the vcore past 4ghz as my 1.8vpll would normally spike to 1.9v and occasionally 2v without blk oc so the best thing I can say is start at 1.85 and work your way up.

It occurred to me that I might be able to drop my vcore with 1.8pll pegged at 2.15 and the blk being overclocked by 4.5mhz against a 39.25 cpu multiplier, so I'm gonna go mess around with that and see what I can come up with (probably nothing of any note worth).


----------



## Korennya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> From what I surmise these chips like to rely more on the blk and less on the vcore past 4ghz as my 1.8vpll would normally spike to 1.9v and occasionally 2v without blk oc so the best thing I can say is start at 1.85 and work your way up.
> 
> It occurred to me that I might be able to drop my vcore with 1.8pll pegged at 2.15 and the blk being overclocked by 4.5mhz against a 39.25 cpu multiplier, so I'm gonna go mess around with that and see what I can come up with (probably nothing of any note worth).


So pll voltages are pretty safe to play with then? I went as high as 1.9v trying to get 4100 stable on 1701 but wasn't sure his high it good go or what the hell tgat voltage even does.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korennya*
> 
> So pll voltages are pretty safe to play with then? I went as high as 1.9v trying to get 4100 stable on 1701 but wasn't sure his high it good go or what the hell tgat voltage even does.


The 1.8vpll is fairly safe to play with up until you exceed 2.15 from what information I scrounged up, that and it's the voltage that drives The reference clock and external clock generator which is what your CPU ratio multiples itself against to get your CPU freq. Generally it's commonly refered as blk or base clock. That said I and, from what I've seen, no one else knows exactly how detrimental it's is to run the 1.8vpll higher daily. I'm going to assume in excess it'll be detrimental to the board first and CPU last but that's pure conjecture.

Also in the case of me dropping vcore in leu of me pegging the pll it seems like I'm stable at .93 offset but it's inconclusive if that's to do with the pll or something I've done previously different that's aided this (cldo perhaps?)


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Tnx guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to try that
> It should work after i verified memory stability again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't belive it fooled me again... feel so stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After days of lots of questioning myself as to why i couldn't get my OC stable... even old settings weren't stable and neither did going back to cpu speed as low as 3800...
> I wondered and and wondered...
> Today i even flashed back to bios 1501 and applied setting that i know should work.
> Still... no luck. Tried to alter various settings all to no aveal.
> Then it suddenly hit me.
> What if chipsetdrivers got updated without me knowing about it.
> That would make my powerscedule go back to something else then performance mode... happend to me before so could have happend again.
> I checked... and yep... it was sitting at balanced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed it back to performance mode... rebooted and reloaded my settings again that i know should work.
> Started back into windows and guess what... Things seems good again and i just waisted days tweaking... all for no gain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to testing if mem is stable
> After wich i can finaly do what i wanted to do... verify if my CPU OC is stable.


You mean that your chipset drivers were updated without you knowing of it? How is that possible? Never had such a thing happen to me. From the beginning i use high performance as power plan.
The strange thing is that i get Kernel power error in Event viewer.. Some say its because i am running balanced mode but i did that and nothing changed.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Just because it works for you doesn't mean it works for everyone, or their specific chip. You have a blind spot I've noticed, in assuming if you can do it, everyone else can, and you don't consider other viewpoints once you've decided that. I call that Oppinion Bias Blindness. Don't feel bad though, most people suffer from it.
> 
> Personally, I use Cinebench first, to make sure it makes it through that. Once it does I run Realbench for 15 minutes, then I run AIDA 64 for 30, if that passes it's "base stable" then I start doing memtest for about 2-3 hours, run realbench for an hour or two, and aida for an hour or two, sometimes I throw OOCT Avx or Prime95 avx at it if I want to be REALLY sure (overnight, generally). Though both of those can throw off some stupid wattages, so you'll want to make sure your cooling is good. If that passes, it's stable enough for me.


Im here from day one and So far I cant remember ANYONE killing their Ryzen CPU with volts on this Forum. If So pealse quote me post with peron taht managed to Do so







Seen few boards that got bricked by bios update (few had to RMA as flashback did not help). Seen RGB memory kits killed and few corrupted ( Repaired with spd rewrite ) and ONE Killed AIO to proof that SenseMI will stop thermal protection from working. Yet not seen Anyone posting here that their CPU got fried by overvolting







But hey im following Ryzen platform on only 3 forum in 2 languages constantly daily.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Tnx guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to try that
> It should work after i verified memory stability again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't belive it fooled me again... feel so stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After days of lots of questioning myself as to why i couldn't get my OC stable... even old settings weren't stable and neither did going back to cpu speed as low as 3800...
> I wondered and and wondered...
> Today i even flashed back to bios 1501 and applied setting that i know should work.
> Still... no luck. Tried to alter various settings all to no aveal.
> Then it suddenly hit me.
> What if chipsetdrivers got updated without me knowing about it.
> That would make my powerscedule go back to something else then performance mode... happend to me before so could have happend again.
> I checked... and yep... it was sitting at balanced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed it back to performance mode... rebooted and reloaded my settings again that i know should work.
> Started back into windows and guess what... Things seems good again and i just waisted days tweaking... all for no gain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to testing if mem is stable
> After wich i can finaly do what i wanted to do... verify if my CPU OC is stable.


I sugest investing few bucks for Process Lasso think its best money I'w sepnt on Ryzen to be honest. On load Unlimited resources twards given program on idle cores coing in to standby with Pstate Overclock. Best of both








You can try Free version for starters








https://bitsum.com/


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Im here from day one and So far I cant remember ANYONE killing their Ryzen CPU with volts on this Forum. If So pealse quote me post with peron taht managed to Do so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seen few boards that got bricked by bios update (few had to RMA as flashback did not help). Seen RGB memory kits killed and few corrupted ( Repaired with spd rewrite ) and ONE Killed AIO to proof that SenseMI will stop thermal protection from working. Yet not seen Anyone posting here that their CPU got fried by overvolting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey im following Ryzen platform on only 3 forum in 2 languages constantly daily.


I pushed my 1600x over 1.6v trying to go way over 4.1GHz and while it posted it got into several thermal shutdowns running benchmarks and it didn't get damaged in any way. During that time I was more concerned about my Prime x370 Pro than processor itself. During my considerably long life with computers, I managed to blow up few MBs along with few GPUs and RAM but never damaged a processor, not even at times we had to do voltage mods on 386 systems.


----------



## jakemfbacon

I just got the gskill trident z RGB 3200 16gb c14 Ram today and I have my ryzen 7 1700 on stock and was trying to use the stilts 3200 safe preset and I am getting errors with 16 instances of 850mb of memtest. Happened about 15 minutes in. SOC set to 1.2. I also have power plan on ryzen balanced should it be on performance?


----------



## tajf88

Can any1 tell me how to use ryzen system calculator with 4 dimms?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> I pushed my 1600x over 1.6v trying to go way over 4.1GHz and while it posted it got into several thermal shutdowns running benchmarks and it didn't get damaged in any way. During that time I was more concerned about my Prime x370 Pro than processor itself. During my considerably long life with computers, I managed to blow up few MBs along with few GPUs and RAM but never damaged a processor, not even at times we had to do voltage mods on 386 systems.


Ooo i see u old school as me. I build my first 386sx system when i was... 9 years old. Yup before that used to have zs spectrum and c64 and german shneider pcs.

Think once i get my zen+ ill set up 1.55 vcore llc4 on my 1700x 1.2 soc and see if it dies while runnig AVI IBT maximum. I will record it on go pro and post here whatever it dies or not. Cooling in my case does not matter as atm im pumping over 200w in to cpu when running heavy stress tests.

But ye i.killed geforce 440mx when i overvolted memory on it going to crazy with soldering resistors to pcb

Killed 7950 two hours after getting it delivered my personal best buhahah.

Killed 3xmsi x99 ****e motherboards.

Killed one z77 asus maximus motherboard vrms packed up

Yet to see cpu die tho. Only hear tale tales that someone heard or someobes elses mate seen.

Thats why i asked to get pointed to person that managed to kill ryzen cpu. Id rather think it was deffective to start with.

Ps. Never killed memory u better than me haha


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Im here from day one and So far I cant remember ANYONE killing their Ryzen CPU with volts on this Forum. If So pealse quote me post with peron taht managed to Do so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seen few boards that got bricked by bios update (few had to RMA as flashback did not help). Seen RGB memory kits killed and few corrupted ( Repaired with spd rewrite ) and ONE Killed AIO to proof that SenseMI will stop thermal protection from working. Yet not seen Anyone posting here that their CPU got fried by overvolting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey im following Ryzen platform on only 3 forum in 2 languages constantly daily.


Yup one of my RGB sticks got corrupted and reflashed it with Thaiphoon Burner and these days I am getting issues with some sensors and getting SPD data from RAM while on Windows sometimes (BIOS reads SPD nice).

For example I cannot read SPD data now. See, nothing is displayed in AIDA or CPUZ:



After a restart:


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Yup one of my RGB sticks got corrupted and reflashed it with Thaiphoon Burner and these days I am getting issues with some sensors and getting SPD data from RAM while on Windows sometimes (BIOS reads SPD nice).
> 
> For example I cannot read SPD data now. See, nothing is displayed in AIDA or CPUZ:
> 
> 
> 
> After a restart:


Wont they accept RMA ?? or You are not bothered ??


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Wont they accept RMA ?? or You are not bothered ??


What is the culprit here?

CPU ? Motherboard ? RAM ?

I am in BIOS 9920 I could upgrade.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> What is the culprit here?
> 
> CPU ? Motherboard ? RAM ?
> 
> I am in BIOS 9920 I could upgrade.


maybe try flashing different bios ?? But i bet its DDRs not workingas they should but does it affect system itself ??


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> maybe try flashing different bios ?? But i bet its DDRs not workingas they should but does it affect system itself ??


Updated to 1701 from 9920. Let's see stability.

BTW new Aura works better.

First minutes of IBT AVX and the system with this BIOS is not *halting* several seconds like it did before.

Cuttently 3333RAM, because this is a new BIOS I think I willtry 3466 and see if something changed.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> What is the culprit here?
> 
> CPU ? Motherboard ? RAM ?
> 
> I am in BIOS 9920 I could upgrade.


I think RAM is corrupted. You can see some post before in this forum about it.
If you can to change for other, it will be the best (samsung B-die 2x8 (best) or 2x16 or new memory Ryzen compatible).
I did it because bios give me 0d error and PC don´t boot at all. Now PC works correctly in Bios1403. Although sometimes Pc takes to boot.

Saludos.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> I think RAM is corrupted. You can see some post before in this forum about it.
> If you can to change for other, it will be the best (samsung B-die 2x8 (best) or 2x16 or new memory Ryzen compatible).
> I did it because bios give me 0d error and PC don´t boot at all. Now PC works correctly in Bios1403. Although sometimes Pc takes to boot.
> 
> Saludos.


I don't have any problems booting (always first try), benchmarking or playing games (1080 Ti).

Sometimes when accessing to SPD it takes long time and data seems corrupted but it is not.

This is RAM #1 (CRC OK):



This is RAM #2 (CRC OK):



I think that the problem is when I have multiple SPD reading programs open. I think CORSAIR LINK do access to SPD.


----------



## shalafi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I think that the problem is when I have multiple SPD reading programs open. I think CORSAIR LINK do access to SPD.


What version of CLink do you have? In the latest one Corsair knowingly broke cooperation with other monitoring/SMBus accessing tools. Don't have CLink open with other stuff.

http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showpost.php?p=921326&postcount=1236


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shalafi*
> 
> What version of CLink do you have? In the latest one Corsair knowingly broke cooperation with other monitoring/SMBus accessing tools. Don't have CLink open with other stuff.
> 
> http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showpost.php?p=921326&postcount=1236


I have this one.



I was suspecting it but didn't have the confirmation. Stupid update ruined it.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I have this one.
> 
> 
> 
> I was suspecting it but didn't have the confirmation. Stupid update ruined it.


You could also try swaping DDRs in to A1+B1 from A2+B2 that i assume You are using.

I would scrap Corsair Link and move to Ryzen Timing checker









Anyhow Hows 1703 for You ?? I see You got good Sticks for Ryzen so try Slits 3466cl15 setting







I'm using that atm with extra tune to max it out


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> You could also try swaping DDRs in to A1+B1 from A2+B2 that i assume You are using.
> 
> I would scrap Corsair Link and move to Ryzen Timing checker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow Hows 1703 for You ?? I see You got good Sticks for Ryzen so try Slits 3466cl15 setting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using that atm with extra tune to max it out


3333 Works fine, like before.

Tested 3466 CL14 and 2T and gives errors in HCI sometimes so it is not stable.

Tested VRAM: 1.42V and VSOC: 1.1V

I think CL15 won't help much....

Weeks ago I changed DIMMS from A1/B1 to A2/B2, nothing major happened.

I use Corsair link to change my AIO speeds (sometimes). I just made it not open on Windows startup. I think that was the culprit.

Show me your 3466 timings and I will try but @ 3333 I am only stable with 2T (100% stable) or 1T GearDown enabled (99% stable).

Also VSOC and VRAM.

For gaming and overall use: 3333 CL14 vs 3466 CL15 would be a nice thing to benchmark if I am stable. (I can benchmark 1080Ti some games and 3dmark).


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> 3333 Works fine, like before.
> 
> Tested 3466 CL14 and 2T and gives errors in HCI sometimes so it is not stable.
> 
> Tested VRAM: 1.42V and VSOC: 1.1V
> 
> I think CL15 won't help much....
> 
> Weeks ago I changed DIMMS from A1/B1 to A2/B2, nothing major happened.
> 
> I use Corsair link to change my AIO speeds (sometimes). I just made it not open on Windows startup. I think that was the culprit.
> 
> Show me your 3466 timings and I will try but @ 3333 I am only stable with 2T (100% stable) or 1T GearDown enabled (99% stable).
> 
> Also VSOC and VRAM.
> 
> For gaming and overall use: 3333 CL14 vs 3466 CL15 would be a nice thing to benchmark if I am stable. (I can benchmark 1080Ti some games and 3dmark).


Im running 1.45 on memory. When benchmarking on Forza 7 that i play atm 3333cl14 is 5fps on average slower than 3466cl15. But ill see how Destiny 2 runs in a week









Not knowing much about AIO's supoort as i got full lop but cant You controll it off motherboard pump header ??


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Im running 1.45 on memory. When benchmarking on Forza 7 that i play atm 3333cl14 is 5fps on average slower than 3466cl15. But ill see how Destiny 2 runs in a week


BIOS update didn't change performance for me.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> BIOS update didn't change performance for me.


Well Its most of fixes in my case I can OC cpu more and system is more stable on same settings that 15xx one


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Well Its most of fixes in my case I can OC cpu more and system is more stable on same settings that 15xx one


Can you tell me your timings? I got HCI errors on CL15.



Tried to overclock more as you told me you can OC better and looks like I can do 3.8Ghz at almost same volts as 3.7Ghz. Gonna try more tests.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Can you tell me your timings? I got HCI errors on CL15.
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to overclock more as you told me you can OC better and looks like I can do 3.8Ghz at almost same volts as 3.7Ghz. Gonna try more tests.


You are using the program wrong again dude..


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> You are using the program wrong again dude..


I am not testing ram here just fast IMC and happens to give errors.

If that passes, I would do it properly.

I know what I am doing.


----------



## elguero

Just close Corsair link when you open anything else that checks your memory.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Im here from day one and So far I cant remember ANYONE killing their Ryzen CPU with volts on this Forum. If So pealse quote me post with peron taht managed to Do so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seen few boards that got bricked by bios update (few had to RMA as flashback did not help). Seen RGB memory kits killed and few corrupted ( Repaired with spd rewrite ) and ONE Killed AIO to proof that SenseMI will stop thermal protection from working. Yet not seen Anyone posting here that their CPU got fried by overvolting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey im following Ryzen platform on only 3 forum in 2 languages constantly daily.


I'll dig around and find it at some point, it may have been a video from Buildzoid or something similar, as I was watching a lot of that around the same time as that news surfaced, I may not have as much overclocking experience, but I've been dealing with Ryzen just about as long as the rest of everyone here. I'm also not the only one who remembers seeing this info.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> I pushed my 1600x over 1.6v trying to go way over 4.1GHz and while it posted it got into several thermal shutdowns running benchmarks and it didn't get damaged in any way. During that time I was more concerned about my Prime x370 Pro than processor itself. During my considerably long life with computers, I managed to blow up few MBs along with few GPUs and RAM but never damaged a processor, not even at times we had to do voltage mods on 386 systems.


You don't THINK you've damaged a processor. My bet is you probably have, and just don't know it. Does that matter in the end? Maybe, maybe not, no real way to know, and everyone's case is different. Every piece of silicon is different, every single CHIP within a line is different. I simply reiterated what AMD themselves said, and that I personally don't want to go above 1.4v, I feel that if I have to do that, it's pushing too far for that particular chip, and often the heat and voltage spiking isn't worth the extra 50-100 mhz of speed. That probably doesn't make me an "extreme overclocker" and I'm ok with that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I think that the problem is when I have multiple SPD reading programs open. I think CORSAIR LINK do access to SPD.


Yeah. You definitely don't want other SPD-reading programs open at all when you're running Taiphoon to pull an SPD read on RAM, it'll not work right, or look corrupted. I made the mistake of forgetting aura was running at one point trying to do it. Definitely make sure you're using the latest Aura (others WILL corrupt RGB RAM and even some non-RGB RAM) I've had to re-flash my sticks myself. I haven't seen any further corruption since aura was fixed, but I do have SPD backups of my sticks just in case. If you aren't sure, run Elmor's SPD check tool (with no other programs running--though I believe his latest version can play "nice" with Aura). And make sure it checks out OK, if not, re-flash or RMA your sticks. Just because they "appear to be working fine" that corruption can reach the point they won't boot, then you can't re-flash them in a system, and would have to replace or RMA them.

Edit: As an aside, Aura, Corsairlink, CPUz, Taiphoon, all SPD-reading and using programs, possibly so is HWinfo64/parts of Asus AI Suite, etc. Basically, if you're going to use Taiphoon, try to close everything you can while using it. All of those programs make use of the SMBus, which is where the issue comes in.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> I'll dig around and find it at some point, it may have been a video from Buildzoid or something similar, as I was watching a lot of that around the same time as that news surfaced, I may not have as much overclocking experience, but I've been dealing with Ryzen just about as long as the rest of everyone here. I'm also not the only one who remembers seeing this info.
> 
> You don't THINK you've damaged a processor. My bet is you probably have, and just don't know it. Does that matter in the end? Maybe, maybe not, no real way to know, and everyone's case is different. Every piece of silicon is different, every single CHIP within a line is different. I simply reiterated what AMD themselves said, and that I personally don't want to go above 1.4v, I feel that if I have to do that, it's pushing too far for that particular chip, and often the heat and voltage spiking isn't worth the extra 50-100 mhz of speed. That probably doesn't make me an "extreme overclocker" and I'm ok with that.
> 
> Yeah. You definitely don't want other SPD-reading programs open at all when you're running Taiphoon to pull an SPD read on RAM, it'll not work right, or look corrupted. I made the mistake of forgetting aura was running at one point trying to do it. Definitely make sure you're using the latest Aura (others WILL corrupt RGB RAM and even some non-RGB RAM) I've had to re-flash my sticks myself. I haven't seen any further corruption since aura was fixed, but I do have SPD backups of my sticks just in case. If you aren't sure, run Elmor's SPD check tool (with no other programs running--though I believe his latest version can play "nice" with Aura). And make sure it checks out OK, if not, re-flash or RMA your sticks. Just because they "appear to be working fine" that corruption can reach the point they won't boot, then you can't re-flash them in a system, and would have to replace or RMA them.
> 
> Edit: As an aside, Aura, Corsairlink, CPUz, Taiphoon, all SPD-reading and using programs, possibly so is HWinfo64/parts of Asus AI Suite, etc. Basically, if you're going to use Taiphoon, try to close everything you can while using it. All of those programs make use of the SMBus, which is where the issue comes in.


Yup that happened to me and I also had to re-flash because AURA corrupted one of my sticks but since updating to the latest AURA it didn't give me any problem. AURA now works flawlessly and very fast. SPD reads CRC: OK in both sticks and I was pretty sure it was some kind of intrusion with other SPD reading programs.

Where is that "Elmor's SPD check tool" program?


----------



## MishelLngelo

If I had damaged it it wouldn't still be ticking happily at 4025MHz with less than 1.4v. I also don't plan to use it next 100 years, I'm planning on 1800x next year and maybe even some Ryzen 2 if it gets out in time. CPUs don't just fade away, they work properly or damage could be felt immediately. After many years of pushing them, I have never seen one that got worn out. There's just last 2 systems. FX 6350 @4.9GHz and 1.52v still ticking at same speed last 4 years and even older Phenom II x4 965BE with similar OC and voltages. Those are just some of mine, similar things all over the place.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> If I had damaged it it wouldn't still be ticking happily at 4025MHz with less than 1.4v. I also don't plan to use it next 100 years, I'm planning on 1800x next year and maybe even some Ryzen 2 if it gets out in time. CPUs don't just fade away, they work properly or damage could be felt immediately. After many years of pushing them, I have never seen one that got worn out. There's just last 2 systems. FX 6350 @4.9GHz and 1.52v still ticking at same speed last 4 years and even older Phenom II x4 965BE with similar OC and voltages. Those are just some of mine, similar things all over the place.


My old 1090T still working fine after some punishment. Now is retired but as a media center PC with 16Gb RAM and undervolt/underclock.

This CPU didn't want to die:



Ok found the SPD Check tool: http://www.mediafire.com/file/hxehapjp1yodjt1/spd_check_v02.zip


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Yup that happened to me and I also had to re-flash because AURA corrupted one of my sticks but since updating to the latest AURA it didn't give me any problem. AURA now works flawlessly and very fast. SPD reads CRC: OK in both sticks and I was pretty sure it was some kind of intrusion with other SPD reading programs.
> 
> Where is that "Elmor's SPD check tool" program?


It's SOMEWHERE in this massive thread. I have a copy of it if need be, but I know it's posted here, in a few posts by Elmor, poke around and search his posts, and look for "SPDCheck" "SPD Check" or "SPD Checker". Something akin to that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> If I had damaged it it wouldn't still be ticking happily at 4025MHz with less than 1.4v. I also don't plan to use it next 100 years, I'm planning on 1800x next year and maybe even some Ryzen 2 if it gets out in time. CPUs don't just fade away, they work properly or damage could be felt immediately. After many years of pushing them, I have never seen one that got worn out. There's just last 2 systems. FX 6350 @4.9GHz and 1.52v still ticking at same speed last 4 years and even older Phenom II x4 965BE with similar OC and voltages. Those are just some of mine, similar things all over the place.


Damaged does not mean destroyed or non-working, it means damaged. It's possible (even likely) that some damage was done, weather that ultimately means anything or not depends on luck, and a lot of other factors. They do in fact "just fade away" electron migration and propagation is something that happens over time. Sure, damage can happen instantly, but it can also be a progressive, insidious thing. My point stands, people are free to do what they want with their stuff, no judgment there. The only point was even when you think damage hasn't been done, it's possible it has. Only an electron engineer with proper equipment would ever know for sure.

Edit: Good deal with finding the SPD Checker. Yeah, looks like you're in the clear then, I'd keep copies of your sticks' SPD dumps though somewhere safe, in case you ever need to flash them, it's what I did.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> It's SOMEWHERE in this massive thread. I have a copy of it if need be, but I know it's posted here, in a few posts by Elmor, poke around and search his posts, and look for "SPDCheck" "SPD Check" or "SPD Checker". Something akin to that.
> 
> Damaged does not mean destroyed or non-working, it means damaged. It's possible (even likely) that some damage was done, weather that ultimately means anything or not depends on luck, and a lot of other factors. They do in fact "just fade away" electron migration and propagation is something that happens over time. Sure, damage can happen instantly, but it can also be a progressive, insidious thing. My point stands, people are free to do what they want with their stuff, no judgment there. The only point was even when you think damage hasn't been done, it's possible it has. Only an electron engineer with proper equipment would ever know for sure.
> 
> Edit: Good deal with finding the SPD Checker. Yeah, looks like you're in the clear then, I'd keep copies of your sticks' SPD dumps though somewhere safe, in case you ever need to flash them, it's what I did.


That's like saying you got run over by a bus but you don't know it yet. Too much theory and I'm sure that such a damage is negligible if it takes so much to prove it. In any case it really doesn't matter while it's still working as long as needed.


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> FX 6350 @4.9GHz and 1.52v still ticking at same speed last 4 years and even older Phenom II x4 965BE with similar OC and voltages. .


you got your 965 to 4.9 ghz

dude tell me the secret


----------



## MishelLngelo

No, that's FX, 965 is at 4.1GHz. I was referring to similar spread from default to max OC.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> That's like saying you got run over by a bus but you don't know it yet. Too much theory and I'm sure that such a damage is negligible if it takes so much to prove it. In any case it really doesn't matter while it's still working as long as needed.


So far i'm still waiting for any post with damaged or killed CPU. If one wpuld fry cache that would error on few tests ect.

Buildziod killed few things. Vega FE like month ago last i remember hehe.

But that was with soldering evtra mods to it. Thats how i killed yhat gf440mx went too low on resistance on 3rd set of resistors hahaha.

As i see it If You not killed any hardware with overclocking it too much You cant call yourself an overclocked :]

Anyway till i get to see killed ryzen cpu i call it fairytale.

Same as peopke say you can get stuck in permament trip on acid. Or have flashbacks and crap, yet to get it myself or any of my mates and we been doi g it for years every other month.

Amd said ryzen is all good to 1.45. At 1.4 will work for 10 years lets say 1.5 halves that to 5. We wont care as i dont keep anything longer that 18-20 months in my pc anyway.

Was so tempted to jump 8700k tho. But im waiting to see how Ryzen develops and since i got it to 4ghz that i was aiming for quite happy with juice it provides for gaming video editing and mining.

Have i mentiobed my pc is under constant 100% load pulling 400w from wall 24/7 for last few months. When im not gaming editing rendering im mining with cpu+gpu.

So if someones cpu was to die its mine buhahaha


----------



## PeerlessGirl

> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> So far i'm still waiting for any post with damaged or killed CPU. If one wpuld fry cache that would error on few tests ect.
> 
> Buildziod killed few things. Vega FE like month ago last i remember hehe.
> 
> But that was with soldering evtra mods to it. Thats how i killed yhat gf440mx went too low on resistance on 3rd set of resistors hahaha.
> 
> As i see it If You not killed any hardware with overclocking it too much You cant call yourself an overclocked :]
> 
> Anyway till i get to see killed ryzen cpu i call it fairytale.
> 
> Same as peopke say you can get stuck in permament trip on acid. Or have flashbacks and crap, yet to get it myself or any of my mates and we been doi g it for years every other month.
> 
> Amd said ryzen is all good to 1.45. At 1.4 will work for 10 years lets say 1.5 halves that to 5. We wont care as i dont keep anything longer that 18-20 months in my pc anyway.
> 
> Was so tempted to jump 8700k tho. But im waiting to see how Ryzen develops and since i got it to 4ghz that i was aiming for quite happy with juice it provides for gaming video editing and mining.
> 
> Have i mentiobed my pc is under constant 100% load pulling 400w from wall 24/7 for last few months. When im not gaming editing rendering im mining with cpu+gpu.
> 
> So if someones cpu was to die its mine buhahaha


It wasn't Buildzoid himself who did it, I feel like it was a story he related during a rant/ramble video on Ryzen and/or RAM, but I can't remember for sure. I'm still digging. Suffice to say, people can do what they want with their stuff, but AMD's been fairly clear on recommendations. Some of us don't have the budget to unnecessarily risk hardware.

As for the acid story. A friend's dad did acid once back in the 70s, bent backward and cracked his back one day, and tripped right out for a good 6 hours in the early 2000s, I saw it personally. So yeah, it certainly happens. Just because it didn't happen to you or any of your friends doesn't mean it can't. There's that bias again. You've mentioned repeatedly how you abuse your hardware  Most likely yours will be one that survives, and the guy who tries one of those crazy overclocks once will cook the chip, that's generally how stuff goes.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> It wasn't Buildzoid himself who did it, I feel like it was a story he related during a rant/ramble video on Ryzen and/or RAM, but I can't remember for sure. I'm still digging. Suffice to say, people can do what they want with their stuff, but AMD's been fairly clear on recommendations. Some of us don't have the budget to unnecessarily risk hardware.
> 
> As for the acid story. A friend's dad did acid once back in the 70s, bent backward and cracked his back one day, and tripped right out for a good 6 hours in the early 2000s, I saw it personally. So yeah, it certainly happens. Just because it didn't happen to you or any of your friends doesn't mean it can't. There's that bias again. You've mentioned repeatedly how you abuse your hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely yours will be one that survives, and the guy who tries one of those crazy overclocks once will cook the chip, that's generally how stuff goes.


Well, Intel recommended not to overclock their CPU
















Hell, I am even overclocking my screen.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Well, Intel recommended not to overclock their CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I am even overclocking my screen.


*Sigh* I think everyone's missing the point. I should know by now not to bother trying to argue with actual facts.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Actual fact is when someone shows actual measurements and examples. I think I heard somebody blowing out one IMC channel on a Hasvel by using too high RAM voltage. I also have seen pictures of burnt thru Barton cores but they run it on very high voltage and no cooler. Contemporary CPUs have many safeties built in. Ryzen has so many sensors inside and relies on them to adjust performance. Also when stating maximum recommended voltages manufacturers tend to be very conservative to cover their asses and AMD recommends 1.45v as max while get their panties into knots when someone mentions anything over 1.4v. It's desirable and nice when you can keep voltage as low as possible but lets not make a big deal out of it.


----------



## mickeykool

Is the Fall creators update supposed to fix some issues w/ people running ryzen? (yea i know its off topic but just wondering)


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Actual fact is when someone shows actual measurements and examples. I think I heard somebody blowing out one IMC channel on a Hasvel by using too high RAM voltage. I also have seen pictures of burnt thru Barton cores but they run it on very high voltage and no cooler. Contemporary CPUs have many safeties built in. Ryzen has so many sensors inside and relies on them to adjust performance. Also when stating maximum recommended voltages manufacturers tend to be very conservative to cover their asses and AMD recommends 1.45v as max while get their panties into knots when someone mentions anything over 1.4v. It's desirable and nice when you can keep voltage as low as possible but lets not make a big deal out of it.


Love this ancient TH video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoXRHexGIok


----------



## MishelLngelo

Yeah, smoke test positive !!!


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Actual fact is when someone shows actual measurements and examples. I think I heard somebody blowing out one IMC channel on a Hasvel by using too high RAM voltage. I also have seen pictures of burnt thru Barton cores but they run it on very high voltage and no cooler. Contemporary CPUs have many safeties built in. Ryzen has so many sensors inside and relies on them to adjust performance. Also when stating maximum recommended voltages manufacturers tend to be very conservative to cover their asses and AMD recommends 1.45v as max while get their panties into knots when someone mentions anything over 1.4v. It's desirable and nice when you can keep voltage as low as possible but lets not make a big deal out of it.


By "fact" I meant the existance of electron migration, which is a fact. It occurs. It ALWAYS occurs, and is accelerated by higher voltages. What is considered "higher" or "enough" is subjective, and depends on hardware, and specific silicon. I was quoting the maximum Robert Hallock gave during an early Ryzen overlocking video, and that was "do not exceed 1.425v". That's probably SLIGHTLY conservative, but seems a fair measure to me. How much of a big deal it is is subjective based on individual people and experiences. This whole thing started because someone asked what recommended safe voltages were, and I left the recommendation originally stated by Hallock. Here: https://youtu.be/vZgpHTaQ10k?t=741


----------



## pber2025

Hello everyone

First post on this forum.

I want to say thank you to everyone on this thread. I started reading this thread maybe 6 or 7 weeks ago when I bought my CPU (R7 1700) and MOBO Asus C6H. Reading people here convinced me to go with a 1700 and overclock it. Minus a good video card and some kind of large storage, I finished assembling my PC last week, it was my first build in 15 years. The amount of info I found on here is simply amazing. This forum saved me lots of hours and made my build almost painless.

So now I'm running my CPU at 3.9GHz with 1.35V and LLC3. It seems stable, at least stable enough for me so far. I ran Asus Real Bench for 30 minutes, Prime95 for 2 hours and AIDA64 for 2 hour. I haven't tried gaming on my new rig since I'm running a GTX-285 while my EVGA 1080ti FTW3 is being shipped. I still have a VCORE margin to play with if I see crashes in games or video rendering later and I could go to 3.8GHz if needed. So I'n happy with my CPU overclocking.

Now my question, I'm running 4 DIMMs or Trident RGB: F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR at 2933MHz. I know they are not Samsung B-die so I should not expect amazing speed out of them, but should I be able to get 3200 out of them and if so how? I need 32G for some stuff and I can live with 2933MHz, but I'm curious. I tried setting the RAM voltage to 1.4V and manually enter the main timing but it fails to boot and goes back to 2033MHz.

I searched this thread and found one person who might have indicated he managed to do it, but could not find a post with specific details.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> By "fact" I meant the existance of electron migration, which is a fact. It occurs. It ALWAYS occurs, and is accelerated by higher voltages. What is considered "higher" or "enough" is subjective, and depends on hardware, and specific silicon. I was quoting the maximum Robert Hallock gave during an early Ryzen overlocking video, and that was "do not exceed 1.425v". That's probably SLIGHTLY conservative, but seems a fair measure to me. How much of a big deal it is is subjective based on individual people and experiences. This whole thing started because someone asked what recommended safe voltages were, and I left the recommendation originally stated by Hallock. Here: https://youtu.be/vZgpHTaQ10k?t=741


That i can aggree on that 1.425volts on core is maximum before cpu starts degrading at incresed rate and i could call it a FACT.
But what we are saying is that cpu wont get shot killed by running it at 1.45 or 1.5 that we proven and that is also a FACT.

Once i get Zen+ ill set 1.5 llc4 and start torture tests to see if that gonna kill cpu and record it on Gopro post here. That should be around 240 watts in to the cpu.

Its like my [email protected] was running 1.52 volts for 5 YEARS that intel said its MAX. And its still running in my sister's pc so its likealmost 7 years now. Cpu have not degraded still stable notchin been changed after iw set it up









Fact is things can go wrong with Anything. You can keep PC stock and something can die. Like psu can blow up and fry rest of pc. Or thunderstorm can come and kill all electronics in Your home (my mates flat back in Polan 2x tv pc and fridge in one go).

Or i was driving to Birmingham two months ago and hit some bird at around 100mph. What are chances that basterd avoided bumper and hit my radiator just by bottom mount to knock it off the car. Radiator fell dow off ripped hoses. Lucky my track car is low so got stuck by chasis and header and i grinded it down on the street.
What chances of that happening are there ?? No other damage besides Hoses and Radiator !!!
Even got video as proof







when i took radiator off to fit new in LOL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30skpl26N8M


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> That i can aggree on that 1.425volts on core is maximum before cpu starts degrading at incresed rate and i could call it a FACT.
> But what we are saying is that cpu wont get shot killed by running it at 1.45 or 1.5 that we proven and that is also a FACT.
> 
> Once i get Zen+ ill set 1.5 llc4 and start torture tests to see if that gonna kill cpu and record it on Gopro post here. That should be around 240 watts in to the cpu.
> 
> Its like my [email protected] was running 1.52 volts for 5 YEARS that intel said its MAX. And its still running in my sister's pc so its likealmost 7 years now. Cpu have not degraded still stable notchin been changed after iw set it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is things can go wrong with Anything. You can keep PC stock and something can die. Like psu can blow up and fry rest of pc. Or thunderstorm can come and kill all electronics in Your home (my mates flat back in Polan 2x tv pc and fridge in one go).
> 
> Or i was driving to Birmingham two months ago and hit some bird at around 100mph. What are chances that basterd avoided bumper and hit my radiator just by bottom mount to knock it off the car. Radiator fell dow off ripped hoses. Lucky my track car is low so got stuck by chasis and header and i grinded it down on the street.
> What chances of that happening are there ?? No other damage besides Hoses and Radiator !!!
> Even got video as proof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i took radiator off to fit new in LOL
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30skpl26N8M


I am wondering what will happen ifI attack the AIO to my AC unit....


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> That i can aggree on that 1.425volts on core is maximum before cpu starts degrading at incresed rate and i could call it a FACT.
> But what we are saying is that cpu wont get shot killed by running it at 1.45 or 1.5 that we proven and that is also a FACT.
> 
> Once i get Zen+ ill set 1.5 llc4 and start torture tests to see if that gonna kill cpu and record it on Gopro post here. That should be around 240 watts in to the cpu.
> 
> Its like my [email protected] was running 1.52 volts for 5 YEARS that intel said its MAX. And its still running in my sister's pc so its likealmost 7 years now. Cpu have not degraded still stable notchin been changed after iw set it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is things can go wrong with Anything. You can keep PC stock and something can die. Like psu can blow up and fry rest of pc. Or thunderstorm can come and kill all electronics in Your home (my mates flat back in Polan 2x tv pc and fridge in one go).
> 
> Or i was driving to Birmingham two months ago and hit some bird at around 100mph. What are chances that basterd avoided bumper and hit my radiator just by bottom mount to knock it off the car. Radiator fell dow off ripped hoses. Lucky my track car is low so got stuck by chasis and header and i grinded it down on the street.
> What chances of that happening are there ?? No other damage besides Hoses and Radiator !!!
> Even got video as proof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i took radiator off to fit new in LOL
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30skpl26N8M


Wow, ok that's some crazy luck right there. Yeah, you're right, anything can happen (which was kind of my point). I never said 1.5v would straight kill a CPU (it COULD, and evidently HAS, but you take your chances). Just wanted to re-state Hallock's original AMD-based info for newer people and those asking, since it's been quite some time since that was originally posted (probably 6 months). Just putting the info out there.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Getting off topic now but anything that may seem crazy impossible can happen any time. I blew a tire on a bridge on my '70 Mustang once. Changed to a spare and took tire off next day. Found top half of old, spiral neck Coca Coia bottle inside and only a 1/4" cut on the side of the tire. How did it mange to squeeze in there even physic science would have hard time explaining.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> 1: That i can aggree on that 1.425volts on core is maximum before cpu starts degrading at incresed rate and i could call it a FACT.
> 2: But what we are saying is that cpu wont get shot killed by running it at 1.45 or 1.5 that we proven and that is also a FACT.
> 
> Once i get Zen+ ill set 1.5 llc4 and start torture tests to see if that gonna kill cpu and record it on Gopro post here. That should be around 240 watts in to the cpu.
> 
> Its like my [email protected] was running 1.52 volts for 5 YEARS that intel said its MAX. And its still running in my sister's pc so its likealmost 7 years now. Cpu have not degraded still stable notchin been changed after iw set it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is things can go wrong with Anything. You can keep PC stock and something can die. Like psu can blow up and fry rest of pc. Or thunderstorm can come and kill all electronics in Your home (my mates flat back in Polan 2x tv pc and fridge in one go).
> 
> Or i was driving to Birmingham two months ago and hit some bird at around 100mph. What are chances that basterd avoided bumper and hit my radiator just by bottom mount to knock it off the car. Radiator fell dow off ripped hoses. Lucky my track car is low so got stuck by chasis and header and i grinded it down on the street.
> What chances of that happening are there ?? No other damage besides Hoses and Radiator !!!
> Even got video as proof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i took radiator off to fit new in LOL
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30skpl26N8M


1: That's no fact but an estimation of some very knowledgeable people and i think some of this is coming from Asus or AMD engineers directly..

2: Also not an fact because you haven't proven it otherwise..

I am sorry to ask this, but do you even know what an fact is to begin with?

As soon as you did your little testing methodology at 1.45 or higher vcore, its not a fact..


----------



## Frikencio

If it gives error @8 Gb and 8 threads I won't test it any further, it is unstable. What idea?


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> If it gives error @8 Gb and 8 threads I won't test it any further, it is unstable. What idea?


Are you only OCing the RAM, or is your CPU OCd also? If so, either loosen the CAS timings a bit on the ram, or dial back the OC on the CPU a bit. That or add some DRAM voltage (if below 1.5v) or maybe add or lower SoC voltage.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Are you only OCing the RAM, or is your CPU OCd also? If so, either loosen the CAS timings a bit on the ram, or dial back the OC on the CPU a bit. That or add some DRAM voltage (if below 1.5v) or maybe add or lower SoC voltage.


I did all you said. 1.35-1.8V RAM tested, CL14-15-16 with several subtiming combination. I just found 3333 stable +3k HCI @16t/12200Mb and memtest overnight.

If I want to test, for example, 3466Mhz, I don't really need to test further if with 8Gb and 8threads gives error. You want me to test 16t/12Gb if already I have errors with 8Gb/8t ?

"Oh it is only 1k... HCI.... that proves you are not 3k stable!!"


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I did all you said. 1.35-1.8V RAM tested, CL14-15-16 with several subtiming combination. I just found 3333 stable +3k HCI @16t/12200Mb and memtest overnight.
> 
> If I want to test, for example, 3466Mhz, I don't really need to test further if with 8Gb and 8threads gives error. You want me to test 16t/12Gb if already I have errors with 8Gb/8t ?
> 
> "Oh it is only 1k... HCI.... that proves you are not 3k stable!!"


Nowhere did I suggest continuing testing, if it's not stable, it's not stable. it sounds like 3333 may be your limit. be glad it's higher than the 3200 I managed.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Nowhere did I suggest continuing testing, if it's not stable, it's not stable. it sounds like 3333 may be your limit. be glad it's higher than the 3200 I managed.


Well, I had news of my stability days ago. I was @ 3333Mhz and HCI +3k stable and TPU 8 hours stable with 1T+Geardown Enabled and I happened to make the Windows Memory Diagnostic test and it gave me *one single* error (overnight) that, with 2T, it does not give.

So, would you stay at "1.5T" or 2T?

BTW here is 3k.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 1: That's no fact but an estimation of some very knowledgeable people and i think some of this is coming from Asus or AMD engineers directly..
> 
> 2: Also not an fact because you haven't proven it otherwise..
> 
> I am sorry to ask this, but do you even know what an fact is to begin with?
> 
> As soon as you did your little testing methodology at 1.45 or higher vcore, its not a fact..


Had to google Wikipedia. To doube check if im wrong but : A fact is something that is true or can be proved with evidence.

In that case i put it in other words 1.5 volts that i had running for few days have not killed my cpu. Is that a fact or not ??

Worry not now i will try to kill it once i get Zen+ for heck of it to see how much abuse can it take







But i think there is so many safety options that it wont be possible. Like i bet it will shot down before dying. On roll of breaking things recently anyway after last track session my RPC clutch packed up so there is 500 quid gone for new


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I hate being the one that breaks it to you, but no, you have no idea what you are doing... That is based on your comments in this and other threads..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 1: That's no fact but an estimation of some very knowledgeable people and i think some of this is coming from Asus or AMD engineers directly..
> 
> 2: Also not an fact because you haven't proven it otherwise..
> 
> I am sorry to ask this, but do you even know what an fact is to begin with?
> 
> As soon as you did your little testing methodology at 1.45 or higher vcore, its not a fact..


Honestly A lot of overclocking is based on a lot of big yes's and big nono's from the actual engineer's and then light research based on far more simpler aspects of the individual parts (or going off other people's explanation after they do the research). Everything else is left to your own intuition, gut feelings, and whatever the results are of trial and error; whether yours or others.


----------



## LicSqualo

Windows Fall creator update done. RS3 for me.
Seems good, together with the 0052 bios.









Testing in progress, but the whole update was done in overclock (so I can define my state as stable, not rock stable as with OCCT 2 hours)


----------



## GraveNoX

spd check http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/14250_50#post_26083280

On my PC it creates 0 bytes files, so good luck with that.


----------



## XEKong

Getting some nice small boosts with the update. Everything is loading quicker, and it looks like Ryzen is holding boost longer. Sata seems improved, and less loading issues on this board.


----------



## Frikencio

Oh Bill Gates give me strenght.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEKong*
> 
> Getting some nice small boosts with the update. Everything is loading quicker, and it looks like Ryzen is holding boost longer. Sata seems improved, and less loading issues on this board.


What do you mean by SATA seems improved? I never had any issue with SATA/NVMe.


----------



## LicSqualo

Seems a good improvement on the disk side.









Finally! I'm seeing scores as on Intel platform for my NVME SSD PCI Express drive.











In my first attempt I see a score over 2100 read points on Magician...


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LicSqualo*
> 
> Seems a good improvement on the disk side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally! I'm seeing scores as on Intel platform for my NVME SSD PCI Express drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my first attempt I see a score over 2100 read points on Magician...


But what was the problem? Never had problems with NVMe. Did you use the Samsung driver?


----------



## LicSqualo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> But what was the problem? Never had problems with NVMe. Did you use the Samsung driver?


From the day one I used the samsung drive







, but my results compared to the Samsung nominal... was never as declared... on my AMD rigs









Is the first time I see a score over 2000 Gb/sec for my drive.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> I just got the gskill trident z RGB 3200 16gb c14 Ram today and I have my ryzen 7 1700 on stock and was trying to use the stilts 3200 safe preset and I am getting errors with 16 instances of 850mb of memtest. Happened about 15 minutes in. SOC set to 1.2. I also have power plan on ryzen balanced should it be on performance?


Why 1.2v SoC? For 3200MHz?
Most can run 1.0v or so when OC'd. Could be you're over volted? I started with .950v SoC. Currently running 3466 cas 15 at 1.060v SoC (1300% HCI Memtest)

To give you an idea here's a 3200MHz fast at 1.050v SoC @ 3875MHz CPU


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







As for power plan try running high performance mode with 26% Minimum CPU Usage dialed into Advanced Power Settings


----------



## Korennya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Why 1.2v SoC? For 3200MHz?
> Most can run 1.0v or so when OC'd. Could be you're over volted? I started with .950v SoC. Currently running 3466 cas 15 at 1.060v SoC (1300% HCI Memtest)
> 
> To give you an idea here's a 3200MHz fast at 1.050v SoC @ 3875MHz CPU
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for power plan try running high performance mode with 26% Minimum CPU Usage dialed into Advanced Power Settings


@sandman Would you mind saying what cpu cooler you are using along with your core voltage setting and LLC please?

I ask because your tctl temps are very similar to mine all though you have an 1800x and i've a 1600x.

When I run 4000mhz i get 85C tctl, if i try to run 4100 i get close to 90C tctl and then usually a code 8 after 5 mins or so which i'm thinking isn't instabilty, but rather from overheating.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korennya*
> 
> @sandman Would you mind saying what cpu cooler you are using along with your core voltage setting and LLC please?
> 
> I ask because your tctl temps are very similar to mine all though you have an 1800x and i've a 1600x.
> 
> When I run 4000mhz i get 85C tctl, if i try to run 4100 i get close to 90C tctl and then usually a code 8 after 5 mins or so which i'm thinking isn't instabilty, but rather from overheating.


TCTL on all Ryzen X processors has a 20+ offset that can be configured using Sense MI skew, TDie is what you want to use to get accurate thermal readings. CPU Socket is also not an accurate reading.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Why 1.2v SoC? For 3200MHz?
> Most can run 1.0v or so when OC'd. Could be you're over volted? I started with .950v SoC. Currently running 3466 cas 15 at 1.060v SoC (1300% HCI Memtest)
> 
> To give you an idea here's a 3200MHz fast at 1.050v SoC @ 3875MHz CPU
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for power plan try running high performance mode with 26% Minimum CPU Usage dialed into Advanced Power Settings


1.15/1.2 Soc MIGHT be necessary for 4.1ghz due to the higher speed Infinity Fabric with a tight memory OC. I couldn't do 1.1 in earlier bios and since the whole voltage monitoring problem I've just been dialing in 1.2 for simplicity and sanities sake.


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Why 1.2v SoC? For 3200MHz?
> Most can run 1.0v or so when OC'd. Could be you're over volted? I started with .950v SoC. Currently running 3466 cas 15 at 1.060v SoC (1300% HCI Memtest)
> 
> To give you an idea here's a 3200MHz fast at 1.050v SoC @ 3875MHz CPU
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for power plan try running high performance mode with 26% Minimum CPU Usage dialed into Advanced Power Settings


Thank you very much for your reply! Being completely honest I thought that using the stilts 3200mhz fast timing I would need more voltage and that 1.2 is safe but I never considered it would be over volted. Should I try 3200mhz The stilts timings fast with auto voltage or just start with 1.05v?
I know that all that info is in this thread its just that there's is just so much else going on it'll take forever to go through it all.
Are you having better performance with 3466 and cas15 over 3200 and cas14 or less?

I have been running the ryzen balanced plan as I thought it was supposed to be the most optimal now, but I can try what you suggested. What is with the 26%? How did you come to that specific number?

thanks again!


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korennya*
> 
> @sandman Would you mind saying what cpu cooler you are using along with your core voltage setting and LLC please?
> 
> I ask because your tctl temps are very similar to mine all though you have an 1800x and i've a 1600x.
> 
> When I run 4000mhz i get 85C tctl, if i try to run 4100 i get close to 90C tctl and then usually a code 8 after 5 mins or so which i'm thinking isn't instabilty, but rather from overheating.


I run a custom loop, wb's on cpu/vrms (EK-Monoblock) and gpu , 3 rads, D5 with GT AP15s.

Pstate 0 OC (1800x) = 1.35 PO VID plus .06875 Offset = 1.417v
SoC = 1.06v
CPU LLC = Auto
Looks like this under load for 45 minutes (note, T_Sensor in HWInfo is room ambient)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Gettz8488

Hmm my cl 14 trident Z is causing blue screens even loosening timings and running the stilt preset for 3200 single sided safe. Any ideas can my ram be faulty?


----------



## Gettz8488

Also when I set my dram Voltage to 1.4 according to hwinfo it’s only getting 1.37. I have to set it too 1.42 in order for it to hit 1.395. And it jumps between 1.37 and 1.395 any ideas why?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> Thank you very much for your reply! Being completely honest I thought that using the stilts 3200mhz fast timing I would need more voltage and that 1.2 is safe but I never considered it would be over volted. Should I try 3200mhz The stilts timings fast with auto voltage or just start with 1.05v?
> I know that all that info is in this thread its just that there's is just so much else going on it'll take forever to go through it all.
> Are you having better performance with 3466 and cas15 over 3200 and cas14 or less?
> 
> I have been running the ryzen balanced plan as I thought it was supposed to be the most optimal now, but I can try what you suggested. What is with the 26%? How did you come to that specific number?
> 
> thanks again!


I took it for granted you're on a C6H (no rig sig








)








On the C6H Dram Voltage is auto set to 1.4v as it has The Stilts timings as a memory preset.

As for the SoC, you said system was at stock. At this point I would start out with .950v and not raise till absolutely necessary. I use "Manual" with my Pstate 0 OC.
There's only one way to find what YOUR system will require, start low and test. .950 is default iirc. 1.2v is maximum. It will take more as you raise the clock but why jump the gun and risk causing instability from over volting? It takes some time to test, be patient and don't rush. The key is to find the lowest possible voltage, how does one find that by starting out with something they only call safe?

For me the 3466MHz out preformed the fast 3200 and 3333 at my current clock 3925MHz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Please give this a read as well http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## Gettz8488

Here are a few screens on bios settings. Can anyone help me understand what's happening in terms of my Voltage? I had too change my voltage under my pstate overclock DO to offset not working at all. if i set my offset voltage to - 0.3250 it still gives me a 1.44 Vcore according HWINFO so it's just not working at all. IF you notice all my bios readings are different then my hwinfo readings. and MY Dram voltage is at 1.42 it runs at 1.395


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Hmm my cl 14 trident Z is causing blue screens even loosening timings and running the stilt preset for 3200 single sided safe. Any ideas can my ram be faulty?


Have exact same Issue if i use SPD values manualy it runs flawlessly


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Have exact same Issue if i use SPD values manualy it runs flawlessly


SPD Values?


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> SPD Values?




Iam using these values i got them from Aida64 runs flawlessly, i cant use any of the Stilt settings always gives me HCI errors


----------



## Korennya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> TCTL on all Ryzen X processors has a 20+ offset that can be configured using Sense MI skew, TDie is what you want to use to get accurate thermal readings. CPU Socket is also not an accurate reading.


Right.. so tdie of 75C is the thermal limit correct? Or is the thermal limit when Tdie hits 95C? I get that confused. I've had people tell me that tctl 95c/tdie75c was the thermal limit where throttling happens.

AMD lists the max temp on their website as 95C. I would have thought that would be the actual temp which is tdie, but I can't seem to get a firm answer on that.

I'm also running a C6H with an EK monoblock. It's sorta encouraging that you're getting similar temps to me, thought at the same time disappointing that the temps are that high. I"m running a 60mm 360 and 40mm 240. Water temp with just a cpu load stays between 28-30C. Ambient is around 26-27C.

I'm goign to try your voltage and frequency for CPU (at 3200 ddr) and see if my temps will equal yours. If they do then my high temps at 4000/4100 are just from scaling I would assume and not a problem with cooling.

Thank you for posting the screenshot.


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I took it for granted you're on a C6H (no rig sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the C6H Dram Voltage is auto set to 1.4v as it has The Stilts timings as a memory preset.
> 
> As for the SoC, you said system was at stock. At this point I would start out with .950v and not raise till absolutely necessary. I use "Manual" with my Pstate 0 OC.
> There's only one way to find what YOUR system will require, start low and test. .950 is default iirc. 1.2v is maximum. It will take more as you raise the clock but why jump the gun and risk causing instability from over volting? It takes some time to test, be patient and don't rush. The key is to find the lowest possible voltage, how does one find that by starting out with something they only call safe?
> 
> For me the 3466MHz out preformed the fast 3200 and 3333 at my current clock 3925MHz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please give this a read as well http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


Sorry about that! I am on the C6H and I will update my sig rig in a little bit. For now, I currently have Ryzen 7 1700, Crosshair VI hero, Trident Z RGB 3200 CL14 ram, Asus Strix 1080 Ti OC

When setting the Stilts memory presets would you start off with 3200 Safe or Fast? What do I set DOCP to when using their presets? I will start with .950v but what is a good increment amount when increasing it? I have not looked into the Pstate OC yet is there a good section of this thread for that?
Do you still recommend putting my system on high performance, 26% min cpu usage?
Lastly, do you recommend a minimum in HCI before trying any faster speeds? 400%?
Thanks!


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Can anyone help me understand what's happening in terms of my Voltage? I had too change my voltage under my pstate overclock DO to offset not working at all. if i set my offset voltage to - 0.3250 it still gives me a 1.44 Vcore according HWINFO so it's just not working at all. IF you notice all my bios readings are different then my hwinfo readings. and MY Dram voltage is at 1.42 it runs at 1.395


Only change Pstate-0 FID, leave the others as they appear.
Change core voltage with Offset Voltage mode under extreme tweaker.
This is how I do it https://hardforum.com/threads/ryzen-pstate-overclocking-method-calculation-and-calculator.1928648/
By changing the Pstate VID still borks the system.

This may help explain what/why you see in HWinfo


Super IO Chip under FAQ http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db
Mine is the complete opposite. Look here http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/28480#post_26398616 and check the Dram and 1.8 PLL.
In bios my dram and 1.8 PLL are set to 1.400v and 1.800v. These are all under the sensor above.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Only change Pstate-0 FID, leave the others as they appear.
> Change core voltage with Offset Voltage mode under extreme tweaker.
> This is how I do it https://hardforum.com/threads/ryzen-pstate-overclocking-method-calculation-and-calculator.1928648/
> By changing the Pstate VID still borks the system.
> 
> This may help explain what/why you see in HWinfo
> 
> 
> Super IO Chip under FAQ http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db
> Mine is the complete opposite. Look here http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/28480#post_26398616 and check the Dram and 1.8 PLL.
> In bios my dram and 1.8 PLL are set to 1.400v and 1.800v. These are all under the sensor above.


Thanks for replying to me. The first part of your response i kind of tapped into it in my post. but my offset Voltage is completely off. for example in order for me to get a stable 1.44 core voltage i need to set my offset to -0.03500 or more.

The second part of your post i didn't understand at all forgive me.


----------



## jakemfbacon

So I just did The Stilts 3200 Safe preset, Soc .950v with Stock Ryzen 7 1700 and ran memtest 16 instances of 850mb ( I have 16gm ram) and just 10 minutes later I already have errors.


----------



## finalheaven

@Gettz8488

Did you change your Pstate0 VID to 24? If so, change it back to the default.

And according to your screen shots you're not using offset CPU voltage. Its at auto.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @Gettz8488
> 
> Did you change your Pstate0 VID to 24? If so, change it back to the default.
> 
> And according to your screen shots you're not using offset CPU voltage. Its at auto.


Correct i changed it and set core voltage to auto because i couldn't predict what my offset Voltage would set. it was borked or atleast working in a way i don't understand


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Correct i changed it and set core voltage to auto because i couldn't predict what my offset Voltage would set. it was borked or atleast working in a way i don't understand


I see. So if you leave Pstate0 VID as default then you need to set negative offset to even get to 1.44v?

Try changing it back to Pstate0 VID to default, set voltage to offset and take a picture after restart.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> Sorry about that! I am on the C6H and I will update my sig rig in a little bit. For now, I currently have Ryzen 7 1700, Crosshair VI hero, Trident Z RGB 3200 CL14 ram, Asus Strix 1080 Ti OC
> 
> When setting the Stilts memory presets would you start off with 3200 Safe or Fast? What do I set DOCP to when using their presets? I will start with .950v but what is a good increment amount when increasing it? I have not looked into the Pstate OC yet is there a good section of this thread for that?
> Do you still recommend putting my system on high performance, 26% min cpu usage?
> Lastly, do you recommend a minimum in HCI before trying any faster speeds? 400%?
> Thanks!


I always start small and work my way up.
Bios SS's that may help (no DOCP). You would enter 3200MHz Dram Freq and the preset you choose


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






















These snips show VDDP Voltage on "auto with default of 1.046. I currently have better success with it manually set to 1.035v and will be attempting to lower more.
Also notice Proc_ODT is manually entered at 60 ohm

Your call on power savings. High performance with lower min cpu = no idle cores on Pstate 0.
More on how to Pstate 0 OC https://hardforum.com/threads/ryzen-pstate-overclocking-method-calculation-and-calculator.1928648/

Before I move up I want to know if it's stable. HCI for me is min of 1200% lol. It doesn't take that long and than I know.


----------



## Korennya

@The sandman

So I did a quick and dirty to try and match your settings. My 1600x has a vid of 1.375, so I used a .050 offset which ended up at 1.417. P0 at 3925. Soc at manual 1.05. CPU LLC/SOC LLC auto. Phase on extreme. Guess my CPU or water block isnt' borked.







I was hoping for better cooling out of this loop.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I see. So if you leave Pstate0 VID as default then you need to set negative offset to even get to 1.44v?
> 
> Try changing it back to Pstate0 VID to default, set voltage to offset and take a picture after restart.


Correct


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Correct


I suggest you flash your bios again. Reset everything to default before you flash. Matter of fact clear CMOS too. And use the flash back method instead of bios or OS.

Also no idea what bios you're on but 1701 should work well enough.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Only change Pstate-0 FID, leave the others as they appear.
> Change core voltage with Offset Voltage mode under extreme tweaker.
> This is how I do it https://hardforum.com/threads/ryzen-pstate-overclocking-method-calculation-and-calculator.1928648/
> By changing the Pstate VID still borks the system.
> 
> This may help explain what/why you see in HWinfo
> 
> 
> Super IO Chip under FAQ http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db
> Mine is the complete opposite. Look here http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/28480#post_26398616 and check the Dram and 1.8 PLL.
> In bios my dram and 1.8 PLL are set to 1.400v and 1.800v. These are all under the sensor above.


That sounds about right, except there was a point where all these voltages were reading right and vttdr didn't work off what the bios reports for dram voltage (or maybe it just likes being .025 higher than the dram voltage and were all insane thinking otherwise







)


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I suggest you flash your bios again. Reset everything to default before you flash. Matter of fact clear CMOS too. And use the flash back method instead of bios or OS.
> 
> Also no idea what bios you're on but 1701 should work well enough.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I suggest you flash your bios again. Reset everything to default before you flash. Matter of fact clear CMOS too. And use the flash back method instead of bios or OS.
> 
> Also no idea what bios you're on but 1701 should work well enough.


I have tried doing this already ill give it another try tonight.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I suggest you flash your bios again. Reset everything to default before you flash. Matter of fact clear CMOS too. And use the flash back method instead of bios or OS.
> 
> Also no idea what bios you're on but 1701 should work well enough.


I'll give it another try to not and let you know how that goes.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korennya*
> 
> Right.. so tdie of 75C is the thermal limit correct? Or is the thermal limit when Tdie hits 95C? I get that confused. I've had people tell me that tctl 95c/tdie75c was the thermal limit where throttling happens.
> 
> AMD lists the max temp on their website as 95C. I would have thought that would be the actual temp which is tdie, but I can't seem to get a firm answer on that.
> 
> I'm also running a C6H with an EK monoblock. It's sorta encouraging that you're getting similar temps to me, thought at the same time disappointing that the temps are that high. I"m running a 60mm 360 and 40mm 240. Water temp with just a cpu load stays between 28-30C. Ambient is around 26-27C.
> 
> I'm goign to try your voltage and frequency for CPU (at 3200 ddr) and see if my temps will equal yours. If they do then my high temps at 4000/4100 are just from scaling I would assume and not a problem with cooling.
> 
> Thank you for posting the screenshot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korennya*
> 
> @The sandman
> 
> So I did a quick and dirty to try and match your settings. My 1600x has a vid of 1.375, so I used a .050 offset which ended up at 1.417. P0 at 3925. Soc at manual 1.05. CPU LLC/SOC LLC auto. Phase on extreme. Guess my CPU or water block isnt' borked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping for better cooling out of this loop.


Honestly its a 2 core difference between a 1800x and a 1600x and with a core being disabled on each ccx in parallel; the heat saturation and dissipation doesn't change much. I also don't see a huge temperature difference (read: 3-4C at most) between 4ghz and 4.1 ghz on my chip so *shrugs* That and your also actively cooling the vrm with that monoblock which probably dumps as much heat as mine do (50-60 depending on if you have a negative air pressure system going on in your case or not) and I have no idea how I do it but with how rock solid my system is I can do like 75+C TDie without it shutting off on as I observed when I didn't have air con and it was still 90F degree's outside.

Speaking about my air being fixed I'll probably update my complete part list with all my fancy dancy new clocks and score tomorrow at some point potentially maybe.


----------



## Korennya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> Honestly its a 2 core difference between a 1800x and a 1600x and with a core being disabled on each ccx in parallel; the heat saturation and dissipation doesn't change much. I also don't see a huge temperature difference (read: 3-4C at most) between 4ghz and 4.1 ghz on my chip so *shrugs* That and your also actively cooling the vrm with that monoblock which probably dumps as much heat as mine do (50-60 depending on if you have a negative air pressure system going on in your case or not) and I have no idea how I do it but with how rock solid my system is I can do like 75+C TDie without it shutting off on as I observed when I didn't have air con and it was still 90F degree's outside.
> 
> Speaking about my air being fixed I'll probably update my complete part list with all my fancy dancy new clocks and score tomorrow at some point potentially maybe.


I don't really see why VRM cooling would effect the CPU die. Sure it increase thermal load on the entire system, but cool water hits the CPU first, then heads off to the VRM cooling, so additional heat added by the VRM assemblies would be after the CPU is already cooled.

What CPU block are you using? It's entirely possible that this block is just sub optimal at getting the job done. I mean, the contact patch on the back doesn't even cover the entire CPU IHS. The patch is circular, so it hits the die to the edges, but misses the die's corners.

Oh, and a diffinative on if max temp is 75C tdie or 95C tdie?


----------



## Gettz8488

Okay i reset CMOS Reflashed 1701 Bios and i set voltage through the offset this time and check this out.
.

You can see that my offset Voltage is set to -0.0500 just to get 1.350 SVI2. My Dram Voltage is 1.4 in bios yet i get 1.37. I honestly have no clue what's happening. it's actually easier for me to set the pstate 0 VID to 24 although it says i get 1.32 i actually sit at 1.44. Any ideas? is my board messed up?

If i set my pstate 0 Vid to 24 like i had before i get this
 A even 1.344 for 3.925 Core Clock. I've actually ran 3.9 at 1.28 Core Voltage and it worked perfectly but no point in running it that low and that was without memory OC. @finalheaven @sandman any help or advice greatly appreciated at a loss as to what is happening


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korennya*
> 
> I don't really see why VRM cooling would effect the CPU die. Sure it increase thermal load on the entire system, but cool water hits the CPU first, then heads off to the VRM cooling, so additional heat added by the VRM assemblies would be after the CPU is already cooled.
> 
> What CPU block are you using? It's entirely possible that this block is just sub optimal at getting the job done. I mean, the contact patch on the back doesn't even cover the entire CPU IHS. The patch is circular, so it hits the die to the edges, but misses the die's corners.
> 
> Oh, and a diffinative on if max temp is 75C tdie or 95C tdie?


I'm using a XSPC RGB LED Raystorm Pro block that you can see along with the whole loop over at pcpartpicker using the link in my sig.

The problem with the monoblock is its one solid, and if not physically connected, block of copper (nickel plated of course) so it should completely saturate itself from both the vrm and the cpu instead of the heat being transferred from the water in different parts. and if I'm not mistaken all the most efficient heat transfer is happening above where the cpu makes contact with the block which makes it hard to not count vrm temps against cpu temps as there are no dedicated fins above the vrm "channels" that I can see without having a block to pull apart. Now I'm not suggesting for this reason its bad as technically heat is being transferred wherever the metal makes contact with the water but heat likes to move along the path of least resistance in order to "fill" cooler parts of object which prevents great heat build up in the section without fins which would make the lacklaster thermal convection far better then what would it be under normal load, at least until you reach the fairly low point where the amount of heat transferred to water hits a high enough threshold where heat begins building up and saturating the block again.

Whew Thermal Dynamics is a rough subject to condense, and I'm sure I'm either slightly off on my explanation or misspoke somewhere (for all I know EK solved this very specific issue somehow using some super secret cnc technique and I'm talking completely out of my rear instead of being slightly off)

That explained, and this should be far less of a dozzy to digest, the point where the block making contact with the cpu is circular and slightly raised and not covering the whole IHS is a very big non issue so long as the two ccx's are completely covered above the IHS by the block as that is the point of greatest thermal conductivity. The edge's not being in contact with the block makes only a few degree Fahrenheit difference let to lone a degree of Celsius if at at all.

Lastly I apologize if anything I have gone over you were made aware of at some point, I started my explanations from the very beginning for sanity checking purposes. I also thought for some reason that someone answered your TJMax question. To answer it, TJMax SHOULD be without Sense MI Skew enabled TCTL 75C as AMD engineers added the offset to paraphrase "prevent thermal damage on Ryzen X processors" but thats with Sense MI Skew enabled which is as it reads a skew of TCTL for Sense MI to do its precision boost functions. Going back a bit, when Ryzen launched the bios were all loaded default with it enabled along with core performance boost which is what allowed precision boost and XFR (extended freq range) to do its thing and clock up the cpu and then skew the temperature up to the point where it can clock up high enough without hitting the artificial TJMax with in its own "safe limits"

That said thats purely my own interpretation off the top of my head from what I remember, I didn't do terrible lot of research on how percision boost or xfr worked so alot of that is my own observations and what I remember skimming through which likely means I missed something crucial about the whole process or I'm completely wrong with how Sense MI Skew set to auto works.

A big problem early on and as to why you are confused now is to do with when you turned off Sense MI Skew instead of reporting TDie it would still report TCTL without any additional offset leaving just the plus +20. With more mature bios Sense MI Skew when disabled switches from reporting TCTL to TDie "raising" the TJMax from 55 to 75 on Tdie and TCTL from 75 to 95 which before was only doable by manually skewing TCTL to read inline with TDie.


----------



## Esenel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> Sorry about that! I am on the C6H and I will update my sig rig in a little bit. For now, I currently have Ryzen 7 1700, Crosshair VI hero, Trident Z RGB 3200 CL14 ram, Asus Strix 1080 Ti OC
> 
> When setting the Stilts memory presets would you start off with 3200 Safe or Fast? What do I set DOCP to when using their presets? I will start with .950v but what is a good increment amount when increasing it? I have not looked into the Pstate OC yet is there a good section of this thread for that?
> Do you still recommend putting my system on high performance, 26% min cpu usage?
> Lastly, do you recommend a minimum in HCI before trying any faster speeds? 400%?
> Thanks!


Which bios are you using?


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Well, I had news of my stability days ago. I was @ 3333Mhz and HCI +3k stable and TPU 8 hours stable with 1T+Geardown Enabled and I happened to make the Windows Memory Diagnostic test and it gave me *one single* error (overnight) that, with 2T, it does not give.
> 
> So, would you stay at "1.5T" or 2T?


Would *I* stay with it? Yeah. Would a fair number of people on this forum. No, because it's not 100% stable. That's a personally subjective situation. All depends how important that one error is to you, and how much it bothers you.


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I always start small and work my way up.
> Bios SS's that may help (no DOCP). You would enter 3200MHz Dram Freq and the preset you choose
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These snips show VDDP Voltage on "auto with default of 1.046. I currently have better success with it manually set to 1.035v and will be attempting to lower more.
> Also notice Proc_ODT is manually entered at 60 ohm
> 
> Your call on power savings. High performance with lower min cpu = no idle cores on Pstate 0.
> More on how to Pstate 0 OC https://hardforum.com/threads/ryzen-pstate-overclocking-method-calculation-and-calculator.1928648/
> 
> Before I move up I want to know if it's stable. HCI for me is min of 1200% lol. It doesn't take that long and than I know.


So I tried my ram with DOCP standard at 3200 @ SOC .950V just to see if it was stable and ran HCI until about 550% with no errors and stopped.
I then tried the stilts safe 3200 preset at .950V and failed. Then this with 60ohms and failed within 10%. Then @soc 1.1v and failed. then 1.15v and failed. everything else is stock. I then tried 1.15v and failed then 1.2v and failed. then tried that at 63.6 and failed then at 80 ohms and failed.
Pretty new to this so not sure what I should try next. None of these attempts got me past 15% in HCI Memtest

Edit: Also should I have my stocks in a1 and b1 or a2 and b2 or does it matter? I know the manual says a2 and b2 just guess I don't see why


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esenel*
> 
> Which bios are you using?


I am currently using the latest bios 1701


----------



## MynRich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> So I tried my ram with DOCP standard at 3200 @ SOC .950V just to see if it was stable and ran HCI until about 550% with no errors and stopped.
> I then tried the stilts safe 3200 preset at .950V and failed. Then this with 60ohms and failed within 10%. Then @soc 1.1v and failed. then 1.15v and failed. everything else is stock. I then tried 1.15v and failed then 1.2v and failed. then tried that at 63.6 and failed then at 80 ohms and failed.
> Pretty new to this so not sure what I should try next. None of these attempts got me past 15% in HCI Memtest


your signature states you have 3200 c14 ddr4? is it 2x8GB, 2x16GB, or 4x8GB?
I've found better stability with lower SOC voltages. 3200MHz shouldn't need more than 1.05v SOC from my experience.


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MynRich*
> 
> your signature states you have 3200 c14 ddr4? is it 2x8GB, 2x16GB, or 4x8GB?
> I've found better stability with lower SOC voltages. 3200MHz shouldn't need more than 1.05v SOC from my experience.


Sorry I just added that and forgot to put that but it is 2x8gb. I am stable at docp standard 3200mhz with .950v SOC or at least memtest up to 550% but I stopped it there. Using the stilts 3200 safe preset I tried SOC from .95 to 1 to 1.05 to 1.15 to 1.2 and none of them let me get passed 15% on memtest. The only other thing I changed on the preset was the ohms and tried 60 to 80 and nothing helped.


----------



## elmor

Same as 0052 but for C6H Wifi and C6E.

ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-9902 SHA256 58ce3b4ef5f056a8f907942a4e9fae23f70d01344dc5867fe658baa8d301bd28

ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-9902 SHA256 000ad80b07d9b161fba456fdbd72f9e8cb0a6fe7d5f3499d5c14ab2e02df21a3


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Same as 0052 but for C6H Wifi and C6E.
> 
> ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-9902
> 
> ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-9902


Great. But I wonder why they have different bios number rather than 0052?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> Great. But I wonder why they have different bios number rather than 0052?


Cause those are all beta bioses and naming of those is well all sorts. We had 091 if i remember so hows that before 051?? Hehhee


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> Sorry I just added that and forgot to put that but it is 2x8gb. I am stable at docp standard 3200mhz with .950v SOC or at least memtest up to 550% but I stopped it there. Using the stilts 3200 safe preset I tried SOC from .95 to 1 to 1.05 to 1.15 to 1.2 and none of them let me get passed 15% on memtest. The only other thing I changed on the preset was the ohms and tried 60 to 80 and nothing helped.


Think You are looking in wrond place. Id set soc at 1.100 llc2. And start upping memory voltage. Or start from 1.45 and go down till ya get errors or bsod.

Memory slots a2b2 are default location. If I remember good its got something to do with different resistance due to leinght of circut on the board.

I tested both a1b1 a2b2 could bot find any difference in stability.

But i could see how a2b2 is better option as its further away from cpu socket and vrms so could make tiny temperature difference i guess.


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Think You are looking in wrond place. Id set soc at 1.100 llc2. And start upping memory voltage. Or start from 1.45 and go down till ya get errors or bsod.
> 
> Memory slots a2b2 are default location. If I remember good its got something to do with different resistance due to leinght of circut on the board.
> 
> I tested both a1b1 a2b2 could bot find any difference in stability.
> 
> But i could see how a2b2 is better option as its further away from cpu socket and vrms so could make tiny temperature difference i guess.


Are you saying to do this with the stilts 3200 safe preset? It's already at 1.4v but I can try 1.45 and go down. I haven't touched LLC is there a setting for that for just the memory or it affects all of it? My 1700 is stock right now just trying to get mem stable first.


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Same as 0052 but for C6H Wifi and C6E.
> 
> ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-9902 SHA256 58ce3b4ef5f056a8f907942a4e9fae23f70d01344dc5867fe658baa8d301bd28
> 
> ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-9902 SHA256 000ad80b07d9b161fba456fdbd72f9e8cb0a6fe7d5f3499d5c14ab2e02df21a3


This bios is the newest bios with the cold boot fix? I'm running with 1701 and all ok, except F9 error when ac lost....

Have you got a changelog or anything to say about this 0052 bios?

Thank you @Elmor

Edit... Is for CH6 Extreme... not for CH6.... amm ok... i thought that bios was for CH6...my fault! Sorry


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> Are you saying to do this with the stilts 3200 safe preset? It's already at 1.4v but I can try 1.45 and go down. I haven't touched LLC is there a setting for that for just the memory or it affects all of it? My 1700 is stock right now just trying to get mem stable first.


Main question is are those DDR's Samsung B die or not ? My first memory kit was hynix sold it in a week


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Same as 0052 but for C6H Wifi and C6E.
> 
> ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-9902 SHA256 58ce3b4ef5f056a8f907942a4e9fae23f70d01344dc5867fe658baa8d301bd28
> 
> ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-9902 SHA256 000ad80b07d9b161fba456fdbd72f9e8cb0a6fe7d5f3499d5c14ab2e02df21a3


I suggest, if could you add any new memory preselection how Stilts settings into all new BIOS for 2x16 *dual rank B-die* too?

I forgeted this: I can´t restart from w10 creator, PC always hangs with HD led on C6H blinking, it is a 1403 bios bug with M2 disk or you think it is other error?

Thanks.


----------



## Korennya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> I'm using a XSPC RGB LED Raystorm Pro block that you can see along with the whole loop over at pcpartpicker using the link in my sig.
> 
> The problem with the monoblock is its one solid, and if not physically connected, block of copper (nickel plated of course) so it should completely saturate itself from both the vrm and the cpu instead of the heat being transferred from the water in different parts. and if I'm not mistaken all the most efficient heat transfer is happening above where the cpu makes contact with the block which makes it hard to not count vrm temps against cpu temps as there are no dedicated fins above the vrm "channels" that I can see without having a block to pull apart. Now I'm not suggesting for this reason its bad as technically heat is being transferred wherever the metal makes contact with the water but heat likes to move along the path of least resistance in order to "fill" cooler parts of object which prevents great heat build up in the section without fins which would make the lacklaster thermal convection far better then what would it be under normal load, at least until you reach the fairly low point where the amount of heat transferred to water hits a high enough threshold where heat begins building up and saturating the block again.
> 
> Whew Thermal Dynamics is a rough subject to condense, and I'm sure I'm either slightly off on my explanation or misspoke somewhere (for all I know EK solved this very specific issue somehow using some super secret cnc technique and I'm talking completely out of my rear instead of being slightly off)
> 
> That explained, and this should be far less of a dozzy to digest, the point where the block making contact with the cpu is circular and slightly raised and not covering the whole IHS is a very big non issue so long as the two ccx's are completely covered above the IHS by the block as that is the point of greatest thermal conductivity. The edge's not being in contact with the block makes only a few degree Fahrenheit difference let to lone a degree of Celsius if at at all.
> 
> Lastly I apologize if anything I have gone over you were made aware of at some point, I started my explanations from the very beginning for sanity checking purposes. I also thought for some reason that someone answered your TJMax question. To answer it, TJMax SHOULD be without Sense MI Skew enabled TCTL 75C as AMD engineers added the offset to paraphrase "prevent thermal damage on Ryzen X processors" but thats with Sense MI Skew enabled which is as it reads a skew of TCTL for Sense MI to do its precision boost functions. Going back a bit, when Ryzen launched the bios were all loaded default with it enabled along with core performance boost which is what allowed precision boost and XFR (extended freq range) to do its thing and clock up the cpu and then skew the temperature up to the point where it can clock up high enough without hitting the artificial TJMax with in its own "safe limits"
> 
> That said thats purely my own interpretation off the top of my head from what I remember, I didn't do terrible lot of research on how percision boost or xfr worked so alot of that is my own observations and what I remember skimming through which likely means I missed something crucial about the whole process or I'm completely wrong with how Sense MI Skew set to auto works.
> 
> A big problem early on and as to why you are confused now is to do with when you turned off Sense MI Skew instead of reporting TDie it would still report TCTL without any additional offset leaving just the plus +20. With more mature bios Sense MI Skew when disabled switches from reporting TCTL to TDie "raising" the TJMax from 55 to 75 on Tdie and TCTL from 75 to 95 which before was only doable by manually skewing TCTL to read inline with TDie.


Tctl: Mine is always +20c over tdie. It doesn't matter if skew is set to auto or disabled. Doesn't matter if the field below is set to 272 or auto. Tctl is always +20c. Core performance boost is disabled for safety with pstate overclock.

Regarding the monoblock. I understand all your points regarding heat saturation and conduction.

The block is an interesting design. The metal piece below the plexi is solid, about 1/4" thick. It, however, has no direct contact with the die or vrm. Instead. There's a plate with the microchannels bolted to the main plate, with a rubber o ring sealing the two. This o ring occupies ~75% of the mating surface between the main block and the CPU block. Heat transfer will occur, but it should be significantly hampered by metal to metal contact area. The vrm section is attached to the base plate in the sand manner. And yes. The vrm block is a smooth passage. There are no fins to increase heat transfer to the fluid.

According to the mobo, vrm temps typically max about 45c when CPU is around 75c tdie.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korennya*
> 
> Tctl: Mine is always +20c over tdie. It doesn't matter if skew is set to auto or disabled. Doesn't matter if the field below is set to 272 or auto. Tctl is always +20c. Core performance boost is disabled for safety with pstate overclock.
> 
> Regarding the monoblock. I understand all your points regarding heat saturation and conduction.
> 
> The block is an interesting design. The metal piece below the plexi is solid, about 1/4" thick. It, however, has no direct contact with the die or vrm. Instead. There's a plate with the microchannels bolted to the main plate, with a rubber o ring sealing the two. This o ring occupies ~75% of the mating surface between the main block and the CPU block. Heat transfer will occur, but it should be significantly hampered by metal to metal contact area. The vrm section is attached to the base plate in the sand manner. And yes. The vrm block is a smooth passage. There are no fins to increase heat transfer to the fluid.
> 
> According to the mobo, vrm temps typically max about 45c when CPU is around 75c tdie.


Yeah tctl under CPU isn't going to change with sense mi skew enabled just the CPU reading in the bios (which can be seen under crosshair in hwinfo64) and like I said it should switch be tctl and tdie and get skewed from there leaving the original readings alone.

If your vrm temps are 45c then that would account for about 15 degrees c of transferred heat. Not that's the specific amount off to count against the CPU as that would require thermal dynamics physics equations I would have never been able to retain for any significant amount of time as well as having the block in my possession to get the necessary numbers in the first place...

It really is a mess.

My best advice is to let things well enough alone-cause minus the thermal dynamics nonsense tdie/tctl might be setup to be more granular for fan ramping purposes and may not be exactly 75/95. But that is entirely a theory that would require more reasoning then I really want to put to paper as its pretty baseless. Although that's really alot of overclocking, observing odd behavior and grasping at straws looking for an explanation.


----------



## Korennya

Just bummed. This CPU is capable of doing 4100, but I can't keep the temps low enough. This loop should be crazy over kill and it's just not keeping things cool enough.

And I use hwinfo64 to monitor temps. Skew does nothing in there. Asus CPU temp always equals tdie. Tctl always +20c over tdie. Always.


----------



## Ex0cet

Windows 10 Fall Creators Update is now online.

Downloading now: Feature update to Windows 10, version 1709


----------



## Frikencio

I just upgraded to the latest Windows Fall Creator's Update and I found that the Task Manager shows wrong CPU speed.

It changes from 3.45Ghz to 3.7Ghz (my OC is 3.7Ghz stable and measured constant with HWINFO64 and other tools).

Did I miss something when I upgraded the BIOS?

(I don't know if it was the BIOS Update or WIndows)

Also, BUS speed is now 99.98-100.00Mhz before it was a constant 100.0Mhz


----------



## Brightmist

It's Windows showing the wrong speed, don't worry about it


----------



## Bart

If you decide to beta test for Microsoft by applying that stuff early, and you see problems, I'd assume it's MS fault. I would NEVER early adopt that crap. Let THEM work out the bugs first.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> If you decide to beta test for Microsoft by applying that stuff early, and you see problems, I'd assume it's MS fault. I would NEVER early adopt that crap. Let THEM work out the bugs first.


It is a forced update.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> It is a forced update.


Really? That's not what I've read. I read on other forums that you had to jump through hoops for early access to it, which told me that it wasn't "officially" ready for release yet. I'll have to check my PCs when I get home today. I really hope they don't mess up ANOTHER large update, and leave us all rolling back or waiting for patches.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Really? That's not what I've read. I read on other forums that you had to jump through hoops for early access to it, which told me that it wasn't "officially" ready for release yet. I'll have to check my PCs when I get home today. I really hope they don't mess up ANOTHER large update, and leave us all rolling back or waiting for patches.


Is not early access. Both my laptop and desktop upgraded overnight.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Who killed a chip with a merely 1.5v ?


My first 1700x I zapped it to 1.75v+ accidently by wrong offset - made it to Windows and it eventually crashed, bios had it like around 1.76v with OV warning in the bios. After that turning on XFR it will crash as soon as Windows tries to load (on two separate motherboards CH6 and BioStar Racing B350GT3) - works fine with XFR turned off tho.

Ryzen can change states liked 1000 times a second, setting it to 1.5v and during transients (which would be very hard to even measured if you could the actual core voltage) voltage spikes can occur higher than 1.5v. Windows will load and unload cores on the same process rotating between the cores - you can see in HWInfo (which really is not real time voltage measurements) the different cores being loaded and unloaded. So to me it looks like just normal usage you could have many spikes of voltage beyond 1.5v occur due to how Ryzen manages voltages to reduce power load.

If AMD said 1.425v for max safe OC for long term, I think they are just telling the truth here. Now no time period has been associated with that like 5 years etc. No other data I've seen with higher voltages like 1.5v on long term usage either. In other words if you go above 1.425v you are basically gambling due to no real data point.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Who killed a chip with a merely 1.5v ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Im here from day one and So far I cant remember ANYONE killing their Ryzen CPU with volts on this Forum. If So pealse quote me post with peron taht managed to Do so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seen few boards that got bricked by bios update (few had to RMA as flashback did not help). Seen RGB memory kits killed and few corrupted ( Repaired with spd rewrite ) and ONE Killed AIO to proof that SenseMI will stop thermal protection from working. Yet not seen Anyone posting here that their CPU got fried by overvolting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey im following Ryzen platform on only 3 forum in 2 languages constantly daily.


I damaged my Ryzen with bios indicating voltage around 1.76v, will no longer go into XFR. I believe to have LLC2 enabled as well at the time. Still works tho and will OC to 3.7ghz. Any voltage above 1.4v it will crash after several minutes, voltage like at 1.42v it will not even boot. Pretty sure I did damage to the CPU here.

Way back I let folks here know what happened but this is a rather large thread to get lost in or to remember.


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I just upgraded to the latest Windows Fall Creator's Update and I found that the Task Manager shows wrong CPU speed.
> 
> It changes from 3.45Ghz to 3.7Ghz (my OC is 3.7Ghz stable and measured constant with HWINFO64 and other tools).
> 
> Did I miss something when I upgraded the BIOS?
> 
> (I don't know if it was the BIOS Update or WIndows)
> 
> Also, BUS speed is now 99.98-100.00Mhz before it was a constant 100.0Mhz


mine is also doing that. it keeps ramping up and down even with a fixed bclk,
super annoying.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> mine is also doing that. it keeps ramping up and down even with a fixed bclk,
> super annoying.


same Base speed says 3.92ghz but the speed keeps moving around 3.63-3.85


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> It wasn't Buildzoid himself who did it, I feel like it was a story he related during a rant/ramble video on Ryzen and/or RAM, but I can't remember for sure. I'm still digging. Suffice to say, people can do what they want with their stuff, but AMD's been fairly clear on recommendations. Some of us don't have the budget to unnecessarily risk hardware.
> 
> As for the acid story. A friend's dad did acid once back in the 70s, bent backward and cracked his back one day, and tripped right out for a good 6 hours in the early 2000s, I saw it personally. So yeah, it certainly happens. Just because it didn't happen to you or any of your friends doesn't mean it can't. There's that bias again. You've mentioned repeatedly how you abuse your hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely yours will be one that survives, and the guy who tries one of those crazy overclocks once will cook the chip, that's generally how stuff goes.


I think I am the only one in this thread that damaged or have indications of damaging their Ryzen CPU, so you may have got it here on this thread from me. I may have to dig up my old posts on this to get a more accurate of the conditions - anyways right above these are some reponses briefly describing events leading to damage how I remember it now.

edit:
Found my original post, looks like it was over 1.8v that damaged by cpu, set the offset to +.5 volts but I do believe the bios has a cap on max voltage. This is probably more accurate - CPU is still working in another machine except with XFR turned off and voltage kept less than 1.35v

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/6440_40#post_25979834


----------



## MishelLngelo

Fall Creators Update is called, semi annual update. Some lucky or "lucky" ones got it right on schedule, on 17th. I'm on it and works fine. .


----------



## Benus74

Hey guys, long time no post









Still an happy C6H user and just saw some new USB driver update there https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME/HelpDesk_Download/
Anyone tried them already?

Looks like there is also a new version of the *Utilities* pack from the 12th of October...

EDIT: in fact looks like it's there for the C6H, the one above was for C6E: https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## Timur Born

I updated to Fall Creators 1709. As a result I get constant Blue Screens shortly after boot-up (takes longer if I don't log in), most of which are Memory Management related, albeit not all. It's very likely some driver or maybe Symantec Endpoint protection, because it runs stable in Safe Mode. I was not able to pin it down yet, though, despite disabling all kinds of startup applications and services and replacing the NVidia driver with the default VGA one.

Most installer don't allow to uninstall in Safe Mode, which makes things more difficult.

Clear Cmos to reset all overclocks, removing all unnecessary external connections and using only a single memory dimm in slot A1 does not help. I will try to switch BIOS from 9920 to 1701, maybe that helps.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> mine is also doing that. it keeps ramping up and down even with a fixed bclk,
> super annoying.


Maybe try changing your power plan or customising it?


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I updated to Fall Creators 1709. As a result I get constant Blue Screens shortly after boot-up (takes longer if I don't log in), most of which are Memory Management related, albeit not all. It's very likely some driver or maybe Symantec Endpoint protection, because it runs stable in Safe Mode. I was not able to pin it down yet, though, despite disabling all kinds of startup applications and services and replacing the NVidia driver with the default VGA one.
> 
> Most installer don't allow to uninstall in Safe Mode, which makes things more difficult.
> 
> Clear Cmos to reset all overclocks, removing all unnecessary external connections and using only a single memory dimm in slot A1 does not help. I will try to switch BIOS from 9920 to 1701, maybe that helps.


In safe mode you can decide what services can run on next restart (msconfig). Try disabling every non-Microsoft service. On the services tab, click on hide all Microsoft services.


----------



## Voodoo Jungle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I don't have any problems booting (always first try), benchmarking or playing games (1080 Ti). Sometimes when accessing to SPD it takes long time and data seems corrupted but it is not.


Hi! I would suggest using the latest Thaiphoon Burner 11.2. The new version can detect potentially dangerous software running on the background that may access SMBus devices and affect to the output results, I mean SPD CRC, etc.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korennya*
> 
> Just bummed. This CPU is capable of doing 4100, but I can't keep the temps low enough. This loop should be crazy over kill and it's just not keeping things cool enough.
> 
> And I use hwinfo64 to monitor temps. Skew does nothing in there. Asus CPU temp always equals tdie. Tctl always +20c over tdie. Always.


Do you have a liquid metal tim between the water block and the IHS? I had the same issue until I changed TIM.


----------



## Apoll

Installed my new CH6 and a 1800X, since both were on offer.

Installed the 1711 BIOS from the official website, and having a fresh windows installation.
Also have installed my old Samsung-B die 3600C16 ram to it (Gskil Ripjaws V), and used the 3600Mhz Ram overclocking profile (the one with the 135 blck).

On the initial boot, crashed because it tries to pump 1.438v to the Ram modules. Lowered it to 1.35 and works like dream since.

The issue is that there is no option to overlock the CPU on this profile. Trying to use the second option to unbind the CPU ratio, it switches the profile to LN2 mode trying to push the CPU way to 4.8Ghz.

Is there any way to use the 3600Mhz ram profile with 4-4.1Ghz CPU OC or better to go with manual overclock?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> I think I am the only one in this thread that damaged or have indications of damaging their Ryzen CPU, so you may have got it here on this thread from me. I may have to dig up my old posts on this to get a more accurate of the conditions - anyways right above these are some reponses briefly describing events leading to damage how I remember it now.
> 
> edit:
> Found my original post, looks like it was over 1.8v that damaged by cpu, set the offset to +.5 volts but I do believe the bios has a cap on max voltage. This is probably more accurate - CPU is still working in another machine except with XFR turned off and voltage kept less than 1.35v
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/6440_40#post_25979834


Nice thanks for update. Cpu got bit fried but not killed i see







as stated ill see how 1.5 llv4 goes for torture when i get zen+ since 1700x by then will be scrap metal anyway worth maybe 100 quid.

Anyway guyshave ya seen benchmarks of new I3??? Faster than all ryzens in games basically on pair with [email protected] in games.

AMD really made shintel pull their finger out lol


----------



## Korennya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Do you have a liquid metal tim between the water block and the IHS? I had the same issue until I changed TIM.


I tried arctic silver 5, when I reinstalled to check contract I tried thermal grizzly that came with the monoblock. Same results from both. Which material did you see improvements with?


----------



## Apoll

Update.

Using the 3600Mhz profile with the following tweaking the system seems OK.

Core Manual 1.44v
SOC is Auto and does 1.3
DRAM 1.37v (if i leave it to auto goes 1.438 and crashes).

CPU ratio 30 (speed 4055)
Bus 135.2
Ram speed 3605Mhz
subtimings 16/16/16/36/52/1T (the factory Ram settings)

However CPUZ shows 1.504v even if I have set it to 1.44v any idea why? While running CPUZ bench, the temts went up to 56 while is idling at 25C and voltage drops to 1.46 while running the bench.
Using Predator 360 with what ever stock settings CPU fan has from Asus.

Any idea how to tame the core speed to around 1.44-1.45v? Bit scared leaving it at 1.504

EDIT. Seems CH6 reports different values than the CPU sensor?


----------



## XEKong

Does anyone have a link to the latest audio driver update?


----------



## AmxdPt

hey there guys,

I can't help to feel anything else but disapointment at this point...

I have been trying to comunicate with Asus because of an issue I have with my sound card (Essence STX II).
here is the link to the forum: ROG FORUM link: Essence STX II Issue

Basically, when the pc boots up and the sound card initiates OR when changing from headphones to speakers within the asus app, there's a "click".
Sometimes when you hear that "click" the screen goes black and the pc restarts.

With BIOS 1701 the screen goes off and it doesn't even restart.... I have to force shut down and when I turn it on again it goes into boot loop forever.... I tried leaving it on for 30 minutes and it wouldn't boot....

I need turn off the power supply switch and hold the power button for 10 seconds before turn the pc on again.

My system:
Windows 10 Creators Edition (1709)
Crosshair VI Hero @ 1701
Ryzen 7 1800X @ 3.9
2x 8GB GSKILL Trident Z RGB 3600CL16 @ 3333CL14 at 1.4v (https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3600c16d-16gtzr)
Corsair AX1200i
Asus Strix GTX 1080ti OC
Asus Essence STX II
Samsung Pro 960 PRO 512GB

I have tried to replicate the issue in a Intel platform and it simply doesn't happen....

Looking at the forum link above, I have given dmp files to Asus representatives.

At first they told me... OH its the Overclock.

I reset the bios settings, cleared cmos, reflashed the bios, let the bios default settings and the issue is still there.

I even recorded the issue so Asus representatives would see it...

20+ days later, not even a single tip!

sorry the rant @elmor but you are the only one I know that works for Asus here...

And all I want is to know what to do.... Understand what is wrong so i can address it...

Is it the CPU?
Is it the board?
Is it a driver issue? (i have tried both unixonar's and asus official driver...)
Is the issue related to the AMD platform only?
Can it be addressed with a bios fix?
Will the upcoming agesa 1.0.0.7 fix this?

All I want is a freeking simple answer....

Does anyone got any tips?

Appreciated


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> So I tried my ram with DOCP standard at 3200 @ SOC .950V just to see if it was stable and ran HCI until about 550% with no errors and stopped.
> I then tried the stilts safe 3200 preset at .950V and failed. Then this with 60ohms and failed within 10%. Then @soc 1.1v and failed. then 1.15v and failed. everything else is stock. I then tried 1.15v and failed then 1.2v and failed. then tried that at 63.6 and failed then at 80 ohms and failed.
> Pretty new to this so not sure what I should try next. None of these attempts got me past 15% in HCI Memtest
> 
> Edit: Also should I have my stocks in a1 and b1 or a2 and b2 or does it matter? I know the manual says a2 and b2 just guess I don't see why


Need to know your *exact* memory kit.
If it's F4-3200C14D-16GTZ than we'll need to see either bios snips or bios text file please.
If it's not, than this is probably the issue. (not Samsung B-Die S/S)

I run a2, b2.
Let us know which kit you have!


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voodoo Jungle*
> 
> Hi! I would suggest using the latest Thaiphoon Burner 11.2. The new version can detect potentially dangerous software running on the background that may access SMBus devices and affect to the output results, I mean SPD CRC, etc.


Is there any way I can upgrade my paid version to this one?

(Tried to download the demo and gives virus error)


----------



## 0OJR

Thanks Elmor! good to see C6E owners finally getting some love.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Same as 0052 but for C6H Wifi and C6E.
> 
> ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-9902 SHA256 58ce3b4ef5f056a8f907942a4e9fae23f70d01344dc5867fe658baa8d301bd28
> 
> ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-9902 SHA256 000ad80b07d9b161fba456fdbd72f9e8cb0a6fe7d5f3499d5c14ab2e02df21a3


----------



## Voodoo Jungle

Frikencio, that is a false alarm.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> I think I am the only one in this thread that damaged or have indications of damaging their Ryzen CPU, so you may have got it here on this thread from me. I may have to dig up my old posts on this to get a more accurate of the conditions - anyways right above these are some reponses briefly describing events leading to damage how I remember it now.
> 
> edit:
> Found my original post, looks like it was over 1.8v that damaged by cpu, set the offset to +.5 volts but I do believe the bios has a cap on max voltage. This is probably more accurate - CPU is still working in another machine except with XFR turned off and voltage kept less than 1.35v
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/6440_40#post_25979834


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korennya*
> 
> I tried arctic silver 5, when I reinstalled to check contract I tried thermal grizzly that came with the monoblock. Same results from both. Which material did you see improvements with?


AS5 is a hair ancient in the cooling TIM space, I haven't used it in probably 10 years or so. It's also a hair more dangerous than others (of course liquid metal would have that same issue). I personally use Noctua's NT-H1, or sometimes Arctic MX-4. I've also heard good things about Icy Diamond and Grizzly Cryonaut and Hydronaut stuff, but haven't used them personally.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voodoo Jungle*
> 
> Frikencio, that is a false alarm.


VJ,

I'd like to go about updating my paid version as well, I have a version that's a couple months older. I know previously I just emailed you for that, would that be the best way to do so still?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEKong*
> 
> Does anyone have a link to the latest audio driver update?


Last Updated: October 3rd 2017
DRIVER VERSION: 6.0.1.8264

(64-bit Windows 10)

Download at: Microsoft Update Catalog
http://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=6.0.1.8264


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Need to know your *exact* memory kit.
> If it's F4-3200C14D-16GTZ than we'll need to see either bios snips or bios text file please.
> If it's not, than this is probably the issue. (not Samsung B-Die S/S)
> 
> I run a2, b2.
> Let us know which kit you have!


Hey! Yes I have the F4-3200C14D-16GTZR kit so this should be the Samsung B-Die correct?
What is the best way to get the bios snips?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Last Updated: October 3rd 2017
> DRIVER VERSION: 6.0.1.8264
> 
> (64-bit Windows 10)
> 
> Download at: Microsoft Update Catalog
> http://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=6.0.1.8264


How do you update those drivers via MS update? I mean, i downloaded it but i can't seem to install it?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> How do you update those drivers via MS update? I mean, i downloaded it but i can't seem to install it?


It's a .CAB file, unarchive it in a folder and update via Device manager.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> It's a .CAB file, unarchive it in a folder and update via Device manager.


Ah, of course. thnx


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> In safe mode you can decide what services can run on next restart (msconfig). Try disabling every non-Microsoft service. On the services tab, click on hide all Microsoft services.


I already did that, also disabled all startup programs. The fact that it keeps blue screening points to some driver likely being the culprit. Symantec Endpoint Protection is one possible contender for "normal" software causing it, but I already disabled all its services at least.

Unfortunately many installers do not allow to uninstall in Safe Mode. Even worse, Windows own function to undo the Fall Creators update does *not* work in Safe Mode! Way to go Microsoft.

Is anyone running Fall Creators on BIOS 9920?


----------



## GraveNoX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apoll*
> 
> Installed my new CH6 and a 1800X, since both were on offer.
> 
> Installed the 1711 BIOS from the official website, and having a fresh windows installation.
> Also have installed my old Samsung-B die 3600C16 ram to it (Gskil Ripjaws V), and used the 3600Mhz Ram overclocking profile (the one with the 135 blck).
> 
> On the initial boot, crashed because it tries to pump 1.438v to the Ram modules. Lowered it to 1.35 and works like dream since.
> 
> The issue is that there is no option to overlock the CPU on this profile. Trying to use the second option to unbind the CPU ratio, it switches the profile to LN2 mode trying to push the CPU way to 4.8Ghz.
> 
> Is there any way to use the 3600Mhz ram profile with 4-4.1Ghz CPU OC or better to go with manual overclock?


Please post the link to the 1711 BIOS. I can't find it on official website.


----------



## harrysun

_nothing_


----------



## Apoll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveNoX*
> 
> Please post the link to the 1711 BIOS. I can't find it on official website.


My fault is 1701 the bios,not 1711


----------



## GraveNoX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korennya*
> 
> Just bummed. This CPU is capable of doing 4100, but I can't keep the temps low enough. This loop should be crazy over kill and it's just not keeping things cool enough.
> 
> And I use hwinfo64 to monitor temps. Skew does nothing in there. Asus CPU temp always equals tdie. Tctl always +20c over tdie. Always.


Try to manually set PLL Voltage to 1.79 or 1.8 because above 1.8 it changes the temp readings.

Tdie was invented by Hwinfo devs for people who have X CPUs, Tctl has a fixed offset of +20 no mather what settings you use on other software/bios.
In latest versions of BIOSes, you need to disable SenseMi Skew (is already disabled on Auto) and correct temp is CPU and TDIE (max of 95C TDIE and 115 TCTL).


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apoll*
> 
> Update.
> 
> Using the 3600Mhz profile with the following tweaking the system seems OK.
> 
> Core Manual 1.44v
> SOC is Auto and does 1.3
> DRAM 1.37v (if i leave it to auto goes 1.438 and crashes).
> 
> CPU ratio 30 (speed 4055)
> Bus 135.2
> Ram speed 3605Mhz
> subtimings 16/16/16/36/52/1T (the factory Ram settings)
> 
> However CPUZ shows 1.504v even if I have set it to 1.44v any idea why? While running CPUZ bench, the temts went up to 56 while is idling at 25C and voltage drops to 1.46 while running the bench.
> Using Predator 360 with what ever stock settings CPU fan has from Asus.
> 
> Any idea how to tame the core speed to around 1.44-1.45v? Bit scared leaving it at 1.504
> 
> EDIT. Seems CH6 reports different values than the CPU sensor?


Some serious volts there









Well start off by setting LLC to 2 and then have a look how does Voltage drop on the system then. I assume You are on LLC auto thats why volts are all over the place.

Soc Wayyyy to high max recomended is 1.2. But in reality 1.1 is enough and tbh 1.15 is more than enough for most ram speeds.

also the 3600cl16 profile is well slow You are better off trying to get 3466cl14 stable if not go for 3466cl15 or 3333cl14. All those presets are in bios to check out. Could be to much Soc gives You ddr volts problems.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> hey there guys,
> 
> I can't help to feel anything else but disapointment at this point...
> 
> I have been trying to comunicate with Asus because of an issue I have with my sound card (Essence STX II).
> here is the link to the forum: ROG FORUM link: Essence STX II Issue
> 
> Basically, when the pc boots up and the sound card initiates OR when changing from headphones to speakers within the asus app, there's a "click".
> Sometimes when you hear that "click" the screen goes black and the pc restarts.
> 
> With BIOS 1701 the screen goes off and it doesn't even restart.... I have to force shut down and when I turn it on again it goes into boot loop forever.... I tried leaving it on for 30 minutes and it wouldn't boot....
> 
> I need turn off the power supply switch and hold the power button for 10 seconds before turn the pc on again.
> 
> My system:
> Windows 10 Creators Edition (1709)
> Crosshair VI Hero @ 1701
> Ryzen 7 1800X @ 3.9
> 2x 8GB GSKILL Trident Z RGB 3600CL16 @ 3333CL14 at 1.4v (https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3600c16d-16gtzr)
> Corsair AX1200i
> Asus Strix GTX 1080ti OC
> Asus Essence STX II
> Samsung Pro 960 PRO 512GB
> 
> I have tried to replicate the issue in a Intel platform and it simply doesn't happen....
> 
> Looking at the forum link above, I have given dmp files to Asus representatives.
> 
> At first they told me... OH its the Overclock.
> 
> I reset the bios settings, cleared cmos, reflashed the bios, let the bios default settings and the issue is still there.
> 
> I even recorded the issue so Asus representatives would see it...
> 
> 20+ days later, not even a single tip!
> 
> sorry the rant @elmor but you are the only one I know that works for Asus here...
> 
> And all I want is to know what to do.... Understand what is wrong so i can address it...
> 
> Is it the CPU?
> Is it the board?
> Is it a driver issue? (i have tried both unixonar's and asus official driver...)
> Is the issue related to the AMD platform only?
> Can it be addressed with a bios fix?
> Will the upcoming agesa 1.0.0.7 fix this?
> 
> All I want is a freeking simple answer....
> 
> Does anyone got any tips?
> 
> Appreciated


Damn man this sound like good old Creative card not Asus :/ knowing life it just wont work







As You tried everything sensible and card works good on intel


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> AS5 is a hair ancient in the cooling TIM space, I haven't used it in probably 10 years or so. It's also a hair more dangerous than others (of course liquid metal would have that same issue). I personally use Noctua's NT-H1, or sometimes Arctic MX-4. I've also heard good things about Icy Diamond and Grizzly Cryonaut and Hydronaut stuff, but haven't used them personally.
> 
> VJ,
> 
> I'd like to go about updating my paid version as well, I have a version that's a couple months older. I know previously I just emailed you for that, would that be the best way to do so still?


I tried Hydronaut that came with EK block and TBH temperatures are about same as Liquid metal Ultra. So i can Honestly recommend Hydronaut as it is easier to apply and most important to clean up


----------



## Xzow

My 1700x crashes at cinebench with 3800mhz at 1.35vcore

Does this make any sense? Could ram be causing this instability?


----------



## AmxdPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Damn man this sound like good old Creative card not Asus :/ knowing life it just wont work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As You tried everything sensible and card works good on intel


Trust me, I am more disappointed at the fact that Asus gives me no explanation....

For instance, imagine that the cpu or the motherboard is the issue... I could try and RMA ... But I don't know...

I know that it's a very small niche group of people who actually use Ryzen and this board and this sound card but cmon... Its not Hynyx ram we're talking about... Its a quality pci-e sound card....

It's a pain in the butt to see expensive and quality hardware like this not working properly and not be able to do anything about it... Or even have someone to point out what the ******* problem is ...


----------



## 1usmus

I wrote a calculator for all types of memory, today there will be a version available for download


----------



## Apoll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Some serious volts there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well start off by setting LLC to 2 and then have a look how does Voltage drop on the system then. I assume You are on LLC auto thats why volts are all over the place.
> 
> Soc Wayyyy to high max recomended is 1.2. But in reality 1.1 is enough and tbh 1.15 is more than enough for most ram speeds.
> 
> also the 3600cl16 profile is well slow You are better off trying to get 3466cl14 stable if not go for 3466cl15 or 3333cl14. All those presets are in bios to check out. Could be to much Soc gives You ddr volts problems.


Thank you for the responce









I know these are serious volts hence I want to tame them, but setting the volt to manual, doesn't enforce it on CPU nor on SOC. When I go home I will try set the LLC as you suggest.

The 3600Mhz ram overclock profile, is setting the ram to 3600Mhz 18/56/56/56/79, yes thats slow. Hence I have manually changed it to it's factory default 16/16/16/32/56.

Temporary pushed the ram to 15/15/15/30/56 and was working. Do you believe if I can get it to work 3600C14 wont be faster than 3466C15 or 3333C14?

Btw if your OC advice works, I owe you a pint next time I come to Nottingham (I live near S****horpe).


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apoll*
> 
> Thank you for the responce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know these are serious volts hence I want to tame them, but setting the volt to manual, doesn't enforce it on CPU nor on SOC. When I go home I will try set the LLC as you suggest.
> 
> The 3600Mhz ram overclock profile, is setting the ram to 3600Mhz 18/56/56/56/79, yes thats slow. Hence I have manually changed it to it's factory default 16/16/16/32/56.
> 
> Temporary pushed the ram to 15/15/15/30/56 and was working. Do you believe if I can get it to work 3600C14 wont be faster than 3466C15 or 3333C14?
> 
> Btw if your OC advice works, I owe you a pint next time I come to Nottingham (I live near S****horpe).


I dont think anyone here got 3600cl14 on sensible volts. Not to mention at that speed CPU's oc limit goes down due to cpu cache not pulling it off. With this platform its all about hit or miss how good IMC is and how Good rest of cpu is to hande overclocks.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> My 1700x crashes at cinebench with 3800mhz at 1.35vcore
> 
> Does this make any sense? Could ram be causing this instability?


Its ryzen its 9 out of 10 Ram when crashing.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> Trust me, I am more disappointed at the fact that Asus gives me no explanation....
> 
> For instance, imagine that the cpu or the motherboard is the issue... I could try and RMA ... But I don't know...
> 
> I know that it's a very small niche group of people who actually use Ryzen and this board and this sound card but cmon... Its not Hynyx ram we're talking about... Its a quality pci-e sound card....
> 
> It's a pain in the butt to see expensive and quality hardware like this not working properly and not be able to do anything about it... Or even have someone to point out what the ******* problem is ...


I bet even Asus does not know whats up or how to fix it.. Only option would be try card in system with same motherboard and see if thats any different.

Ill be honest after what You tried i dont think it will ever work.


----------



## AmxdPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I bet even Asus does not know whats up or how to fix it.. Only option would be try card in system with same motherboard and see if thats any different.
> 
> Ill be honest after what You tried i dont think it will ever work.


While I agree with you, the least I'd like to see is a response from them:

"We don't know what the issue is, please try this, please try that"

It's ok for them not to know what the issue is. The fact that their response is a silent one is unnaceptable.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> While I agree with you, the least I'd like to see is a response from them:
> 
> "We don't know what the issue is, please try this, please try that"
> 
> It's ok for them not to know what the issue is. The fact that their response is a silent one is unnaceptable.


Ye i hate that myself even simple **** off is better than hearing nothing back.

On other hand there are people that would rather hear lies like we are working on it. Than something like Its never gonna work cause there is no fix.


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> 
> 
> I wrote a calculator for all types of memory, today there will be a version available for download


i will be looking forward to this download when available

may i thank you for the information you have bought to ryzen users also ,i have read a lot from your posts at overclockers.ru


----------



## Frikencio

I was always using the HCI Memtest (Pro) but saw that there is a TechPowerUp Memtest64 and gave it a try.

Did anyone use it to test the memory/IMC stability? How does compare to HCI Memtest?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> 
> 
> I wrote a calculator for all types of memory, today there will be a version available for download


+++ rep


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I was always using the HCI Memtest (Pro) but saw that there is a TechPowerUp Memtest64 and gave it a try.
> 
> Did anyone use it to test the memory/IMC stability? How does compare to HCI Memtest?


Been Using both myself. TPU got 1 problem in my case... cant use as much memory as HCI. On HCI i start up 16x900 thats 14400mb








Long story short I got Pro hci also and it feels more accurate. Best test would be to start HCI with memory settings that give errors and check how long it took it to find it. Then start TPU memtest and see how long that gonna take


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Been Using both myself. TPU got 1 problem in my case... cant use as much memory as HCI. On HCI i start up 16x900 thats 14400mb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long story short I got Pro hci also and it feels more accurate. Best test would be to start HCI with memory settings that give errors and check how long it took it to find it. Then start TPU memtest and see how long that gonna take


TPU gets all my 16Gb od RAM and moves to page file all other programs. Used it overnight.


----------



## LicSqualo

AIDA64 for 12 hours could be enough?











I can stop to "torture" my PC now?























I can claim *rock stable*? (OCCT for 1h is ok, also)


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> 
> 
> I wrote a calculator for all types of memory, today there will be a version available for download


You wrote this program yourself..?!

Can you tell us more how it works and how those calculations work?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> You wrote this program yourself..?!
> 
> Can you tell us more how it works and how those calculations work?


I assume its bassed of the Spreadsheet he's done that was posted here and changed to program.

Been quite a few programs that Users here wrote for 1 specific purpuise like SPD fix tool for fried RGB DDR's or Ryzen Timings checker when there was nothing in bios ect.

I used to write small programs years ago in Turbopascal then C++ talking secondary school times was like 13


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> TPU gets all my 16Gb od RAM and moves to page file all other programs. Used it overnight.


Could be cause i use Set Page file size to 4gb then. HCI got no problems with it. As my gutted out windos leaves me with 14500mb of memory after it loads


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> i will be looking forward to this download when available
> 
> may i thank you for the information you have bought to ryzen users also ,i have read a lot from your posts at overclockers.ru


all according to plans, the alpha version is already being tested









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> +++ rep


thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> You wrote this program yourself..?!
> 
> Can you tell us more how it works and how those calculations work?


Yes, I myself wrote, 2700 lines of code (part of them of course for future functions)
works simply, we need to read the "SPD" profile through the "Thaiphoon" program and enter the values (nanoseconds) into the calculator. Believe me, it's very simple










___________________________________________________________________________________________________

while the alpha version is being tested I unlocked "AMD_CBS" for all ASUS B350 + for some other brands


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

@AmxdPt
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> hey there guys,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help to feel anything else but disapointment at this point...
> 
> I have been trying to comunicate with Asus because of an issue I have with my sound card (Essence STX II).
> here is the link to the forum: ROG FORUM link: Essence STX II Issue
> 
> Basically, when the pc boots up and the sound card initiates OR when changing from headphones to speakers within the asus app, there's a "click".
> Sometimes when you hear that "click" the screen goes black and the pc restarts.
> 
> With BIOS 1701 the screen goes off and it doesn't even restart.... I have to force shut down and when I turn it on again it goes into boot loop forever.... I tried leaving it on for 30 minutes and it wouldn't boot....
> 
> I need turn off the power supply switch and hold the power button for 10 seconds before turn the pc on again.
> 
> My system:
> Windows 10 Creators Edition (1709)
> Crosshair VI Hero @ 1701
> Ryzen 7 1800X @ 3.9
> 2x 8GB GSKILL Trident Z RGB 3600CL16 @ 3333CL14 at 1.4v (https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3600c16d-16gtzr)
> Corsair AX1200i
> Asus Strix GTX 1080ti OC
> Asus Essence STX II
> Samsung Pro 960 PRO 512GB
> 
> I have tried to replicate the issue in a Intel platform and it simply doesn't happen....
> 
> Looking at the forum link above, I have given dmp files to Asus representatives.
> 
> At first they told me... OH its the Overclock.
> 
> I reset the bios settings, cleared cmos, reflashed the bios, let the bios default settings and the issue is still there.
> 
> I even recorded the issue so Asus representatives would see it...
> 
> 20+ days later, not even a single tip!
> 
> sorry the rant @elmor but you are the only one I know that works for Asus here...
> 
> And all I want is to know what to do.... Understand what is wrong so i can address it...
> 
> Is it the CPU?
> Is it the board?
> Is it a driver issue? (i have tried both unixonar's and asus official driver...)
> Is the issue related to the AMD platform only?
> Can it be addressed with a bios fix?
> Will the upcoming agesa 1.0.0.7 fix this?
> 
> All I want is a freeking simple answer....
> 
> Does anyone got any tips?
> 
> Appreciated


Sounds like a static discharge due to not enough "ground" (or ground leak)
You could try to mount a "ground" wire from the soundcard to the systemcase to improve grounding. (attach to backplate or something)
If that doesn't help... you could try grounding your systemcase to a "grounded wall socket" or something
Or try a combo of the 2 options

*NOTE :
When trying the above (before starting)... Be sure to discharge your own (static) electric charge by touching a grounded metal heatingradiator (in home) or something
Why ? Cose with your own static charge you could potentialy kill your electronics







*

EDIT :
Don't forget to unplug your sytem and holding down the power button for 10 secs to discharge the capacitors

Btw Did you try if it also occurs when you switch onboard chips with those that came with the card (in a seperate packaging) ?


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Its ryzen its 9 out of 10 Ram when crashing.


Should I just get new ram? Mine is CMD16GX4M2B3200C16

I literally never booted at 3200 even once, with all the settings I tried.


----------



## Mandarb

Any news on a new UEFI BIOS? 1701 decided to suddenly crap all over me now. Haven't been able to boot at 3200MHz for the whole week, same settings as before, no procODT helps.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> Should I just get new ram? Mine is CMD16GX4M2B3200C16
> 
> I literally never booted at 3200 even once, with all the settings I tried.


C16 100% its hynix post ddr readput but ye. C16 kit 320p if its dual rank on top NO CHANCE


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> Any news on a new UEFI BIOS? 1701 decided to suddenly crap all over me now. Haven't been able to boot at 3200MHz for the whole week, same settings as before, no procODT helps.


November try 051 beta one maybe??


----------



## Mandarb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> November try 051 beta one maybe??


I just went back to 1501. I guess I'm going to stay on it until AGESA 1007 comes out...


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I was always using the HCI Memtest (Pro) but saw that there is a TechPowerUp Memtest64 and gave it a try.
> 
> Did anyone use it to test the memory/IMC stability? How does compare to HCI Memtest?


I have both HCI Memtest Pro and TechPowerUp. I prefer HCI, seems to be a little faster, and like LZ said, more accurate, and it automates that process of opening windows for you. You might be able to get closer to max RAM usage by manually setting up your splits, but Windows also gets persnickety when you use too much, so HCI Pro is probably to account for that. At the end of the day I'd use whichever you prefer, or use both, but start with HCI Pro (IMO).

Re: Anyone considering buying new RAM: If your current RAM is working "well enough" I'd try to hold out for GSkill's "Ryzen Specific" RGB RAm that's..supposed to come out at some point soon. (Unless you don't want RGB). It's PROBABLY just Sammy B, but if they've actually tested it with Ryzen and loaded proper profiles, I may switch over myself, and hope my 3600 works better on Zen2 or Zen3.


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> C16 100% its hynix post ddr readput but ye. C16 kit 320p if its dual rank on top NO CHANCE


320p?

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/62vp2g/clearing_up_any_samsung_bdie_confusion_eg_on/?st=j8yvhzyy&sh=2bdbd4a0

I can see plenty of CL16 samsung b dies here, but mine just shows up as "? die" in thaiphoon burner.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> 320p?
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/62vp2g/clearing_up_any_samsung_bdie_confusion_eg_on/?st=j8yvhzyy&sh=2bdbd4a0
> 
> I can see plenty of CL16 samsung b dies here, but mine just shows up as "? die" in thaiphoon burner.


That probably means that part number has a few different dies, and thus it can't be sure which die it is, some of them may be SammyB, some may not.


----------



## Xzow

Could ****ty ram require me to have higher vcore voltage than I would have to have with better ram to get the same overclock?

My 1700x seems like a terrible overclocker


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> I have both HCI Memtest Pro and TechPowerUp. I prefer HCI, seems to be a little faster, and like LZ said, more accurate, and it automates that process of opening windows for you. You might be able to get closer to max RAM usage by manually setting up your splits, but Windows also gets persnickety when you use too much, so HCI Pro is probably to account for that. At the end of the day I'd use whichever you prefer, or use both, but start with HCI Pro (IMO).
> 
> Re: Anyone considering buying new RAM: If your current RAM is working "well enough" I'd try to hold out for GSkill's "Ryzen Specific" RGB RAm that's..supposed to come out at some point soon. (Unless you don't want RGB). It's PROBABLY just Sammy B, but if they've actually tested it with Ryzen and loaded proper profiles, I may switch over myself, and hope my 3600 works better on Zen2 or Zen3.


if one does not care for RGB id get this kit. Shame i have not knew that its coming out ahead as 2 weeks before i swapped teamgroup 3200 for 3733 one.

Its got XMP for ryzen 3200cl14 @1.35 out of box works with every AM4 motherboard

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/team-group-dark-pro-8pack-edition-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-pc4-25600c14-3200mhz-dual-channel-kit-black-my-08l-tg.html


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> Could ****ty ram require me to have higher vcore voltage than I would have to have with better ram to get the same overclock?
> 
> My 1700x seems like a terrible overclocker


i was supposed to type 3200mhz but on phone in bath tub so ya know.
3200cl16 showing up ??? i bet those will be Samsing E
does it say if its Single or dual rank ??

But ye not getting 3200mhz i assume You are on new bios is weird anyway. Even dual rank hynix can do 3200 on new bioses at 1.45 on ddr 1.2 soc try that


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> i was supposed to type 3200mhz but on phone in bath tub so ya know.
> 3200cl16 showing up ??? i bet those will be Samsing E
> does it say if its Single or dual rank ??
> 
> But ye not getting 3200mhz i assume You are on new bios is weird anyway. Even dual rank hynix can do 3200 on new bioses at 1.45 on ddr 1.2 soc try that


The rated ram voltage is 1.35, is it safe to get it to 1.45?

And do you think it makes the cpu require higher vcore voltage than it would with better ram?


----------



## Apoll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Some serious volts there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well start off by setting LLC to 2 and then have a look how does Voltage drop on the system then. I assume You are on LLC auto thats why volts are all over the place.
> 
> Soc Wayyyy to high max recomended is 1.2. But in reality 1.1 is enough and tbh 1.15 is more than enough for most ram speeds.
> 
> also the 3600cl16 profile is well slow You are better off trying to get 3466cl14 stable if not go for 3466cl15 or 3333cl14. All those presets are in bios to check out. Could be to much Soc gives You ddr volts problems.


OK. Set the LLC to 2 tonight, and played with the settings extensivelly.

VCORE.
According to CPUZ when running the benchmark it drops to 1.461 and then goes back to 1.504 core. Even tried level 1, makes no difference.
Trying to lower with offset the power even by - 0.04 doesn't boot on anything but stock speeds.

SOC.
Soc atm is sitting at 1.199 and 3600Mhz C16 ram. Dropped the ram to 3466, on auto the SOC is working, trying to squeeze it to 1.15 or less, doesn't boot at all.

DRAM
Even if I set it to manual 1.37v it auto sets it to 1.44v and doesn't drop it.
Even benching for 15 minutes temps don't go higher than 42C.

All the above numbers are using HWInfo and looking the CH6 sensor readings.

If I use HWInfo and the CPU readings the values are are 1.43v vcore, 1.131v SOC. Thoughts?


----------



## Gilgam3sh

I just got the error code 0d and my PC won't boot up... tried different RAM slots etc but no go, btw when trying the bios flashback, what should I name it? I do have the WiFi version of this board, should it be CH6.CAP? any other suggestion to how I can make it boot again? I was using latest stable bios 1701. thank you!


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apoll*
> 
> OK. Set the LLC to 2 tonight, and played with the settings extensivelly.
> 
> VCORE.
> According to CPUZ when running the benchmark it drops to 1.461 and then goes back to 1.504 core. Even tried level 1, makes no difference.
> Trying to lower with offset the power even by - 0.04 doesn't boot on anything but stock speeds.
> 
> SOC.
> Soc atm is sitting at 1.199 and 3600Mhz C16 ram. Dropped the ram to 3466, on auto the SOC is working, trying to squeeze it to 1.15 or less, doesn't boot at all.
> 
> DRAM
> Even if I set it to manual 1.37v it auto sets it to 1.44v and doesn't drop it.
> Even benching for 15 minutes temps don't go higher than 42C.
> 
> All the above numbers are using HWInfo and looking the CH6 sensor readings.
> 
> If I use HWInfo and the CPU readings the values are are 1.43v vcore, 1.131v SOC. Thoughts?


ye dont bother with CPUZ just go by newest HWinfor what bios u got on ?? as it sounds weird and what reading do You get in bios.. I seen some overvolting like on my motherboard it adds extra 100-200mv to ALL voltages. Like with ddr set on 1.425 it pumps 1.455


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> The rated ram voltage is 1.35, is it safe to get it to 1.45?
> 
> And do you think it makes the cpu require higher vcore voltage than it would with better ram?


o ryzen other way around. You need DDR volts tog et Cpu stable. If its samsung B anything below 1.5 is save. AMDMatt rep from ocuk was running 1.5 for few months on hes 1800x to have it stable at 4.1


----------



## Apoll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> ye dont bother with CPUZ just go by newest HWinfor what bios u got on ?? as it sounds weird and what reading do You get in bios.. I seen some overvolting like on my motherboard it adds extra 100-200mv to ALL voltages. Like with ddr set on 1.425 it pumps 1.455


Using the 1701 bios, and beta HWinfo.

The CPU power readings and the CH6 readings do not match :/


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilgam3sh*
> 
> I just got the error code 0d and my PC won't boot up... tried different RAM slots etc but no go, btw when trying the bios flashback, what should I name it? I do have the WiFi version of this board, should it be CH6.CAP? any other suggestion to how I can make it boot again? I was using latest stable bios 1701. thank you!


weird man assume u did bios reset. Butname file C6H video i recorded for people how to do flashback is on 1st page in Elmors post


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apoll*
> 
> Using the 1701 bios, and beta HWinfo.
> 
> The CPU power readings and the CH6 readings do not match :/


**** man maybe try 1501 ios or 9920 beta one those are best ones around


----------



## Gilgam3sh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> weird man assume u did bios reset. Butname file C6H video i recorded for people how to do flashback is on 1st page in Elmors post


ok yes I saw your video before, I named it C6H, but I noticed on your video it flashes longer... mine just flashed few seconds and still 0d error...

running 1700X and G.Skill Flare X RAM.


----------



## Apoll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> **** man maybe try 1501 ios or 9920 beta one those are best ones around


Cheers. I will give a try to 1501, however 1701 which is newer feels stable, apart the weird power delivery of the motherboard, that cannot overwrite at all.

I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> if one does not care for RGB id get this kit. Shame i have not knew that its coming out ahead as 2 weeks before i swapped teamgroup 3200 for 3733 one.
> 
> Its got XMP for ryzen 3200cl14 @1.35 out of box works with every AM4 motherboard
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/team-group-dark-pro-8pack-edition-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-pc4-25600c14-3200mhz-dual-channel-kit-black-my-08l-tg.html


It's not as if you can't just turn the RGB off. Of course you're paying for the RGB too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> The rated ram voltage is 1.35, is it safe to get it to 1.45?
> 
> And do you think it makes the cpu require higher vcore voltage than it would with better ram?


Yes, crappy or un-optimized RAM can make the CPU require a higher vcore to be stable, the IMC and all that stuff is connected, has been since the Phenom days, more or less.


----------



## Apoll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> **** man maybe try 1501 ios or 9920 beta one those are best ones around


Installed 1501.

First boot all stock settings.
Readings. Max voltage core 1.482v, soc 1.26v. CPUZ bench the 7 of the 8 cores hit 4.09Ghz.

Set LLC Level 2.
Readings Max voltage spike 1.504 on 1 core, soc 1.26v. CPUZ bench, 1 of the 8 cores hit 4.09 the rest snoring at 3.690Ghz

LLC Level 2, manual core 1.45v, soc manual 1.15v.
Readings, Max voltage spike 1.546, soc 1.28v. CPUZ bench , all cores run at 3.1Ghz nothing boosted due to XFR.

DOP Manual, 3600Mhz ram, timings 16/16/16/16/32/52. LLC Auto.
Readings. Max voltage spike 1.570v, soc 1.199v. CPUZ Bench 6 core hit 4.09Ghz the rest 3.692Ghz


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apoll*
> 
> Installed 1501.
> 
> First boot all stock settings.
> Readings. Max voltage core 1.482v, soc 1.26v. CPUZ bench the 7 of the 8 cores hit 4.09Ghz.
> 
> Set LLC Level 2.
> Readings Max voltage spike 1.504 on 1 core, soc 1.26v. CPUZ bench, 1 of the 8 cores hit 4.09 the rest snoring at 3.690Ghz
> 
> LLC Level 2, manual core 1.45v, soc manual 1.15v.
> Readings, Max voltage spike 1.546, soc 1.28v. CPUZ bench , all cores run at 3.1Ghz nothing boosted due to XFR.


@elmor have a look at this... Bad motherboard ??

Well fak it then man go for LLC4 (on this platform More is more) Im on llc3 myself that gives spikes of 0.02 if i remember on osciloscope.

Anyway set vcore 1.425 in bios LLC4 1.15 soc llc4 and have a look how v drop looks.


----------



## Apoll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> @elmor have a look at this... Bad motherboard ??
> 
> Well fak it then man go for LLC4 (on this platform More is more) Im on llc3 myself that gives spikes of 0.02 if i remember on osciloscope.
> 
> Anyway set vcore 1.425 in bios LLC4 1.15 soc llc4 and have a look how v drop looks.


Also

DOP Manual, 3600Mhz ram, timings 16/16/16/16/32/52. LLC Auto. All other voltage Auto.
Readings. Max voltage spike 1.570v, soc 1.199v. CPUZ Bench 6 core hit 4.09Ghz the rest 3.692Ghz


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilgam3sh*
> 
> ok yes I saw your video before, I named it C6H, but I noticed on your video it flashes longer... mine just flashed few seconds and still 0d error...
> 
> running 1700X and G.Skill Flare X RAM.


Have You held flashback buttion for few seconds till it starts flashing ?? Just double checking. Hope its not a Brick


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apoll*
> 
> Also
> 
> DOP Manual, 3600Mhz ram, timings 16/16/16/16/32/52. LLC Auto. All other voltage Auto.
> Readings. Max voltage spike 1.570v, soc 1.199v. CPUZ Bench 6 core hit 4.09Ghz the rest 3.692Ghz


For now try dropping to something like Stills 3200 safe preset. So see *** is wrong with voltages :/

Those Voltage spikes are worrying tho :/

1 core going to 4.1 thats normal on 1800x its XFR init


----------



## Apoll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> For now try dropping to something like Stills 3200 safe preset. So see *** is wrong with voltages :/
> 
> Those Voltage spikes are worrying tho :/
> 
> 1 core going to 4.1 thats normal on 1800x its XFR init


Used your settings. And had to restart the system running the test twice just in case.
(reset bios before so ram is 2133).

Set LLC Level 4. vcore manual 1.425v. SOC manual 1.15

Readings. Maximum voltage 1.504, SOC 1.26v. Constant running 1.482v, SOC 1.199v. Also thats the minimums.
CPUZ all cores run 3.193 no XFR boost.


----------



## Korennya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apoll*
> 
> Also
> 
> DOP Manual, 3600Mhz ram, timings 16/16/16/16/32/52. LLC Auto. All other voltage Auto.
> Readings. Max voltage spike 1.570v, soc 1.199v. CPUZ Bench 6 core hit 4.09Ghz the rest 3.692Ghz


I'd suggest getting a multimeter on the probelt and seeing if these are just bad readings or if the CPU is really volting that high.


----------



## Apoll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korennya*
> 
> I'd suggest getting a multimeter on the probelt and seeing if these are just bad readings or if the CPU is really volting that high.


If you have followed the discussion, the motherboard readings are different than the CPU readings in HWinfo. And unfortunately not having multimeter.


----------



## Korennya

I've been following. The difference in readings isn't what's worrying me. In hwinfo I'll see 1.417 vcore, 1.375 svi2 and 1.325 CPU vid when fully loaded with llc auto.

What's worrying me is the crazy high voltages. That's burn up your CPU territory. So you need to see if it's a hardware sensor error or if it's really hitting that high. Only way to know is to use a multimeter. Find a cheap 10$ digital meter?


----------



## Apoll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korennya*
> 
> I've been following. The difference in readings isn't what's worrying me. In hwinfo I'll see 1.417 vcore, 1.375 svi2 and 1.325 CPU vid when fully loaded with llc auto.
> 
> What's worrying me is the crazy high voltages. That's burn up your CPU territory. So you need to see if it's a hardware sensor error or if it's really hitting that high. Only way to know is to use a multimeter. Find a cheap 10$ digital meter?


I will give it a try tomorrow check at B&Q on my way home. However if I try to lower the voltage, does nothing. On the contrary it lowers my speeds.

At least with the 1501 bios doesn't pump at much power as the 1701 with everything default.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korennya*
> 
> I've been following. The difference in readings isn't what's worrying me. In hwinfo I'll see 1.417 vcore, 1.375 svi2 and 1.325 CPU vid when fully loaded with llc auto.
> 
> What's worrying me is the crazy high voltages. That's burn up your CPU territory. So you need to see if it's a hardware sensor error or if it's really hitting that high. Only way to know is to use a multimeter. Find a cheap 10$ digital meter?


Thing is as You noticed changing llc or volt settings doea not seem to work on 2 bioses and thats not something i seen here before.

Would be odd that all voltagea are messed up..


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apoll*
> 
> I will give it a try tomorrow check at B&Q on my way home. However if I try to lower the voltage, does nothing. On the contrary it lowers my speeds.
> 
> At least with the 1501 bios doesn't pump at much power as the 1701 with everything default.


What sort of temperatures do you see with volts like that it should be like very high very fast no matter what cooler u on. On my epic water i get to 65c eventually after running ibt for hour


----------



## Korennya

Since lowering voltages gets you crashes. My guess would be it's a hardware sensor error reporting the voltages. That's just a guess of course.

Long shot but have you tried resetting the ec chip? It's possible it's corrupted. I unfortunately suffer from that problem.

To reset. Power down the machine, turn off psu. Wait for rgb lights to turn off. Pull cmos battery for 2 mins. I like to hold down power button to help clear capacitors. Press clear cmos button then reinstall battery.

I'd enter bios and load optimized default then run windows and see if it helps bring voltage readings back to normal.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> Hey! Yes I have the F4-3200C14D-16GTZR kit so this should be the Samsung B-Die correct?
> What is the best way to get the bios snips?


Yes those are Samy B-Die









https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/649ay8/ram_collection_thread_please_post_your_ram/

Bios snips
Thumb drive FAT32
> F12 and follow prompts

Bios text file is in same area,
> save profile to usb
> Ctrl and F2, than > NAME the file and save.

I tried Bios 1701.... went back to 9920.
Much better for me. http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/23730#post_26237954
Be sure to clear CMOS BEFORE and again AFTER flashing if you do.


----------



## Apoll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korennya*
> 
> Since lowering voltages gets you crashes. My guess would be it's a hardware sensor error reporting the voltages. That's just a guess of course.
> 
> Long shot but have you tried resetting the ec chip? It's possible it's corrupted. I unfortunately suffer from that problem.
> 
> To reset. Power down the machine, turn off psu. Wait for rgb lights to turn off. Pull cmos battery for 2 mins. I like to hold down power button to help clear capacitors. Press clear cmos button then reinstall battery.
> 
> I'd enter bios and load optimized default then run windows and see if it helps bring voltage readings back to normal.


Followed your advice, left the battery out 5 minutes and flushed it. (see findings bellow).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> What sort of temperatures do you see with volts like that it should be like very high very fast no matter what cooler u on. On my epic water i get to 65c eventually after running ibt for hour


I use a Predator 360, with the what ever fan curve Asus has programmed for the CPU fan slot. Temps never go over 48/50C according to the CH6 temp sensor. According to the CPU sensor 62C.

Ok run 2 sets of benchmarks (x 3 runs each) since I removed the battery for 5 minutes, and system had proper "cold/boot".
The only difference after removing the battery, SOC voltage went down to 1.003v max. (stock) from the usual 1.199v-1.264v had earlier (with current 1501) and with the 1701 bios.

Stock settings, running 3 runs of the CPUZ benchmark. Thats the benchmark with 7 out of 8 cores are running at 4090Mhz and 1 at 3690Mhz. Vcore max 1.570 soc max 1.003, temps 42C max. (minimums and currents at around 0.6-0.8v).

LLC Level 4, vcore manual 1.425v, SOC manual 1.15v. All 8 cores stuck at 3193mhz like before no XFR boost.
Vcore Max, 1.504v, minimum, and current range between 1.482-1.504 all time. SOC 1.119v minimum & current. Max 1.221v.
Max temp 49C.

UPDATE.

Went to Ryzen master, set the voltage to 1.443 (default), clock 4100Mhz, and ram 3200mhz. Nothing else changed. And worth to post this, because makes no sense. Yes there is the odd spike at 1.526v, however most of the time, the system sits at 0.776v, even if the cores show constant speed 4100Mhz.



Update
lordzed83, installed 9920 beta bios.
a) Stock settings, core goes 1.570v, soc 0.981v. Cores running at 3720, and 2 boost at 4123 when running CPUz. When benchamr not running power goes between 0.776 and 1.439v all the time.

b) LLC 4, vcore manual 1.425v, soc manual 1.15v setting.
Power is constant 1.504 except when running the benchmark drops to 1.486v. SOC 1.199v constantly. Core speed 3218 constantly, no XFR boost. Temps high 50s when benching.


----------



## Widde

Any suggestions on which stilt profile is better? Got identical 1836 cinebench runs on both 3333mhz fast and the 3466 profiles

Running 16gb 3200/14 Flare X memory


----------



## Moutsatsos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apoll*
> 
> Used your settings. And had to restart the system running the test twice just in case.
> (reset bios before so ram is 2133).
> 
> Set LLC Level 4. vcore manual 1.425v. SOC manual 1.15
> 
> Readings. Maximum voltage 1.504, SOC 1.26v. Constant running 1.482v, SOC 1.199v. Also thats the minimums.
> CPUZ all cores run 3.193 no XFR boost.


Lower your soc voltage.Find the lowest stable for your ram.My 1700 needs 1.05.My 1800X needs 1 for stable 3466 14cl.
I was using 1.05 on 1800 and was getting crashes too.Start with 0.95 test and bump up to the one thats gona be stable for your kit.
Test with a stable cpu oc.(3.9 manual 1.37 for example).Lower your cpu LLC for lower spikes i use 1..Also set your bclk to 100 its 99.8 in 9920.


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apoll*
> 
> Used your settings. And had to restart the system running the test twice just in case.
> (reset bios before so ram is 2133).
> 
> Set LLC Level 4. vcore manual 1.425v. SOC manual 1.15
> 
> Readings. Maximum voltage 1.504, SOC 1.26v. Constant running 1.482v, SOC 1.199v. Also thats the minimums.
> CPUZ all cores run 3.193 no XFR boost.


not really sure about the whole bios thing and 1701 pushing more volts but i've owned two 1800x's so far. first one killed itself running at auto after three months and the replacement i got from amd likes to boost to 1.59v's while my previous one liked to hit 1.54v's at stock settings thanks to xfr. also my first one easily boosted a little over 4.1ghz while my new one hits around 4.09ghz.

in regards to soc, anything higher than 2666mhz ratio the crosshair will auto set soc to 1.15v's. only change it if 1.15v's isn't enough for some reason or you want to see if you can go lower.

now in regards to varying voltage's with vcore readings and i think i remember reading that elmor stated svi2 isn't that accurate at lower loads while svi2 is slightly more accurate during heavier loads. i think it has to do with ryzens power management screwing results. especially if you're using ryzen balance plan that's enabled by default when you install the chipset drivers. when cores go to sleep, whatever core was reporting last, is what svi2 will show. so if it showed 1.45v's last before it parked itself, svi2 will report 1.45v's while the bios will report something completely different. like right now hwinfo is reporting an average of 1.425v's svi2 while my bios voltage is reporting an average of 0.859v's.

also ryzens internal soc voltage will differ from the bios own soc voltage monitor as well. my ryzen's internal soc usually reports 1.13 - 1.15v's while the bios will report 1.15 - 1.17v's.

though either way it is odd with the voltage being off like that with manual voltage. i'm not sure but does xfr still operate when manual voltage is inputted? if so that could explain the higher voltage even with manual voltage set.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> first one killed itself running at auto after three months and the replacement i got from amd likes to boost to 1.59v's while my previous one liked to hit 1.54v's at stock settings thanks to xfr.


Oh, look at that, Ryzen processors killing themselves with over 1.5v? That's a fairytale that doesn't happen....


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> It's not as if you can't just turn the RGB off. Of course you're paying for the RGB too.
> 
> Yes, crappy or un-optimized RAM can make the CPU require a higher vcore to be stable, the IMC and all that stuff is connected, has been since the Phenom days, more or less.


I see. I wonder how good it would run with better ram.
I did manage to get it to 3200mhz with procODT, we'll see how stable it is and if I can push it higher than default...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> not really sure about the whole bios thing and 1701 pushing more volts but i've owned two 1800x's so far. first one killed itself running at auto after three months and the replacement i got from amd likes to boost to 1.59v's while my previous one liked to hit 1.54v's at stock settings thanks to xfr. also my first one easily boosted a little over 4.1ghz while my new one hits around 4.09ghz.
> 
> in regards to soc, anything higher than 2666mhz ratio the crosshair will auto set soc to 1.15v's. only change it if 1.15v's isn't enough for some reason or you want to see if you can go lower.
> 
> now in regards to varying voltage's with vcore readings and i think i remember reading that elmor stated svi2 isn't that accurate at lower loads while svi2 is slightly more accurate during heavier loads. i think it has to do with ryzens power management screwing results. especially if you're using ryzen balance plan that's enabled by default when you install the chipset drivers. when cores go to sleep, whatever core was reporting last, is what svi2 will show. so if it showed 1.45v's last before it parked itself, svi2 will report 1.45v's while the bios will report something completely different. like right now hwinfo is reporting an average of 1.425v's svi2 while my bios voltage is reporting an average of 0.859v's.
> 
> also ryzens internal soc voltage will differ from the bios own soc voltage monitor as well. my ryzen's internal soc usually reports 1.13 - 1.15v's while the bios will report 1.15 - 1.17v's.
> 
> though either way it is odd with the voltage being off like that with manual voltage. i'm not sure but does xfr still operate when manual voltage is inputted? if so that could explain the higher voltage even with manual voltage set.


I should definitely not keep volage on auto then, right?
It's on default right now and it gets to 1.26 during stress testing but it randomly jumps to 1.4 and 1.5 while idle. Wasn't sure if that's false readings.


----------



## Gettz8488

Having trouble setting correct Dram Voltage due to the error i'm guessing. but if run my dram voltage at 1.425 i'm only getting 1.395 what do i set it at so i can get 1.40? because if i go about that i get 1.417


----------



## Gilgam3sh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Have You held flashback buttion for few seconds till it starts flashing ?? Just double checking. Hope its not a Brick


yes it's flashing but not for long... ;/


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> I see. I wonder how good it would run with better ram.
> I did manage to get it to 3200mhz with procODT, we'll see how stable it is and if I can push it higher than default...
> I should definitely not keep volage on auto then, right?
> It's on default right now and it gets to 1.26 during stress testing but it randomly jumps to 1.4 and 1.5 while idle. Wasn't sure if that's false readings.


3200 is the sweet spot with Ryzen really. below that it suffers fairly strongly, above it, it's not a HUGE gain. If you can make a good solid 3200 with good latencies, you're probably fine. AMD has always loved good RAM, weather it's frequency or latency, (it's one or the other or both depending on the AMD chips in question). Ryzen likes both, depending on how good you can get it. I wouldn't use auto voltage myself because it likes to spike to ridiculous levels. I always manually specify it.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

anyone notice higher temps after the windows 10 fall update? im at like 30-35c idle and 40-45during gaming, after update im hitting 60c during gaming and fans are going nuts. going to check bio's but was wondering if anyone else is having this problem


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> 3200 is the sweet spot with Ryzen really. below that it suffers fairly strongly, above it, it's not a HUGE gain. If you can make a good solid 3200 with good latencies, you're probably fine. AMD has always loved good RAM, weather it's frequency or latency, (it's one or the other or both depending on the AMD chips in question). Ryzen likes both, depending on how good you can get it. I wouldn't use auto voltage myself because it likes to spike to ridiculous levels. I always manually specify it.


Yeah. I mostly put it on auto just to eliminate the cpu oc out of the equation when trying to reach 3200.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

i cant see to get my ram over 3000mhz, anything over and it will not boot! even if i try 1.4volts on it, using corsair dominator platinum right now 16-15-15-33-1T, i gotta learn more about settings and see what else i can change lol


----------



## Esenel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I already did that, also disabled all startup programs. The fact that it keeps blue screening points to some driver likely being the culprit. Symantec Endpoint Protection is one possible contender for "normal" software causing it, but I already disabled all its services at least.
> 
> Unfortunately many installers do not allow to uninstall in Safe Mode. Even worse, Windows own function to undo the Fall Creators update does *not* work in Safe Mode! Way to go Microsoft.
> 
> Is anyone running Fall Creators on BIOS 9920?


Yes. All is fine for me.
I use Kaspersky. Just as a throw in.


----------



## hurricane28

Are there more people with problems with Asus Aura software after new creators fall update?

After this update i get strange issues. APM doesn't work anymore, everyday i set it to 08:00 PM to turn on the PC but all of a sudden it doesn't work anymore.. Checked in BIOS and the settings are still there lol.

Asus Aura doesn't want to start anymore with various errors like it can't connect to the hardware or something and when i try again the program simply stops working and an the browser pops up with debug file saying that i am running X99 platform? lol.

Audio also stops working after reboot and Realtek audio manager doesn't auto start anymore. Windows startup folder is also empty and when i add the Realtek audio manager it still doesn't work. and i have to manually open the program in order to have audio..


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Are there more people with problems with Asus Aura software after new creators fall update?
> 
> After this update i get strange issues. APM doesn't work anymore, everyday i set it to 08:00 PM to turn on the PC but all of a sudden it doesn't work anymore.. Checked in BIOS and the settings are still there lol.
> 
> Asus Aura doesn't want to start anymore with various errors like it can't connect to the hardware or something and when i try again the program simply stops working and an the browser pops up with debug file saying that i am running X99 platform? lol.
> 
> Audio also stops working after reboot and Realtek audio manager doesn't auto start anymore. Windows startup folder is also empty and when i add the Realtek audio manager it still doesn't work. and i have to manually open the program in order to have audio..


Guess You missed posts taht few people here have or had problems after updating. I'm putting it on standby myself


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Oh, look at that, Ryzen processors killing themselves with over 1.5v? That's a fairytale that doesn't happen....


There We go Self killed CPU at 1.59 tho. I still think 1.5 wont kill it







And i will try to kill minte once i get Zen+ just to see if its possible


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apoll*
> 
> Followed your advice, left the battery out 5 minutes and flushed it. (see findings bellow).
> I use a Predator 360, with the what ever fan curve Asus has programmed for the CPU fan slot. Temps never go over 48/50C according to the CH6 temp sensor. According to the CPU sensor 62C.
> 
> Ok run 2 sets of benchmarks (x 3 runs each) since I removed the battery for 5 minutes, and system had proper "cold/boot".
> The only difference after removing the battery, SOC voltage went down to 1.003v max. (stock) from the usual 1.199v-1.264v had earlier (with current 1501) and with the 1701 bios.
> 
> Stock settings, running 3 runs of the CPUZ benchmark. Thats the benchmark with 7 out of 8 cores are running at 4090Mhz and 1 at 3690Mhz. Vcore max 1.570 soc max 1.003, temps 42C max. (minimums and currents at around 0.6-0.8v).
> 
> LLC Level 4, vcore manual 1.425v, SOC manual 1.15v. All 8 cores stuck at 3193mhz like before no XFR boost.
> Vcore Max, 1.504v, minimum, and current range between 1.482-1.504 all time. SOC 1.119v minimum & current. Max 1.221v.
> Max temp 49C.
> 
> UPDATE.
> 
> Went to Ryzen master, set the voltage to 1.443 (default), clock 4100Mhz, and ram 3200mhz. Nothing else changed. And worth to post this, because makes no sense. Yes there is the odd spike at 1.526v, however most of the time, the system sits at 0.776v, even if the cores show constant speed 4100Mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> Update
> lordzed83, installed 9920 beta bios.
> a) Stock settings, core goes 1.570v, soc 0.981v. Cores running at 3720, and 2 boost at 4123 when running CPUz. When benchamr not running power goes between 0.776 and 1.439v all the time.
> 
> b) LLC 4, vcore manual 1.425v, soc manual 1.15v setting.
> Power is constant 1.504 except when running the benchmark drops to 1.486v. SOC 1.199v constantly. Core speed 3218 constantly, no XFR boost. Temps high 50s when benching.


Looking At temperatures it seems Fine. That Voltage spike cam come from mentioned XFR. So i got an idea:
Set manual bclk 100mhz set 8x4.0 1.425 llc3 soc 1.1 soc llc3 Load Stils 3200 safe thats on 1.4volts on ddrs.
Turn performance mode off ( Turns XFR off) And see if You get constant 4ghz on all cores and nor oltage spikes above 1.5

And try running something like prime 95.


----------



## Albert1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> Should I just get new ram? Mine is CMD16GX4M2B3200C16
> 
> I literally never booted at 3200 even once, with all the settings I tried.


Really curious, have had this kit from the start, 1403 using DOCP worked like a charm, 1501 and 1701 using the Stilt's Safe 3200mhz at 1.39V with 1.05V SoC works perfectly, gone from 3200 16-18-18-18-36-72 to 3200 14-14-14-14-28-50.


----------



## JHpaahshuah

hey guys. i really need some help. want to get my rams run proper. the curious thing is that im not able to get it stable at almost default timings.
i have the gskill f4-3200c14d-16gtzr kit and even the stilts presets for "fast" 3200 dont work properly.
i did get errors within the first 30% of mem test.
im so disappointed with it. sitting now for 2 days and still no succes.
i even bumped the vdram to 1.46 and soc to 1.15. it doesnt helped at all. tried differnet procodt settings and the only two that let me boot are 53 and 60 ohm

any suggestens what to do? i get that ryzen timing calculator for all that other stuff to set. its really disappointing me. the only setting that runs is all default and raising the vdram to 1.42


----------



## LightningManGTS

So updating to the fall creators update broke everything after a day, previously rock solid settings ended up unstable beyond all recognition in windows, since reverted back to 1703 where everything is fine and am attempting to re-update through the update assist tool to see if things are any different. For all I know windows killed itself trying to update and puked all over itself some where. Why after spending half a decade and finally getting it perfect they decided to complete throw out the old windows update panel I will never know


----------



## R71800XSS

Does anyone know how to boot the Pc in safe mode with this UEFI BIOS?

THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> Does anyone know how to boot the Pc in safe mode with this UEFI BIOS?
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE.


I think is this option.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Having trouble setting correct Dram Voltage due to the error i'm guessing. but if run my dram voltage at 1.425 i'm only getting 1.395 what do i set it at so i can get 1.40? because if i go about that i get 1.417


Surely you jest. All digital systems have quantization levels, and for the C6H voltage controllers it is more than 5 mV; 20-something-mV as I vaguely recall, although this may vary with the controller. (From your own reported values it is 22.5 mV in this case.) Further, one shouldn't expect a controller with a given quantization to be stable to significantly less than the quantization level. Any stability you see is due to the quantization being higher than the variation. A 'scope or high resolution (non-averaging) digital voltmeter will reveal the actual behavior. And just to make the issue worse, the digitization of the actual voltage (A to D) reported in the BIOS would be expected to be taken with a different circuit than the voltage controller reference voltage (D to A) derived from the BIOS setting. Last, minimizing noise by minimizing trace lengths leads to voltage measurements that are not at the point of load, and hence have errors due to circuit resistance.


----------



## 1usmus

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.6v5* - alpha 5

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdR2F1V0pkR1k1WFE/view?usp=sharing



*UHQ XMP* - Samsung b-die with XMP profile
*HQ XMP* - Hynix MFR / AFR + Samsung c,d,e-die + Micron with XMP profile
*Without XMP* - for all memory without XMP profile

* button *Save* - the program remembers your entered values
* button *Screen* - makes screenshots

*What values to enter?*



p.s. still there will be a lot of corrections of calculations, do not worry


----------



## Gilgam3sh

no one else here got this 0d error?? tried different RAM modules etc but it won't boot properly... very strange. should have not updated the BIOS but with AM4 it seems to be recommended as it improves the boards...also usb bios flashback does not seems to be working, it flashes 3 times and then nothing. should the wifi version also use C6H.CAP as bios name?


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.6v5* - alpha 5
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdR2F1V0pkR1k1WFE/view?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> 
> *UHQ XMP* - Samsung b-die with XMP profile
> *HQ XMP* - Hynix MFR / AFR + Samsung c,d,e-die + Micron with XMP profile
> *Without XMP* - for all memory without XMP profile
> 
> * button *Save* - the program remembers your entered values
> * button *Screen* - makes screenshots
> 
> *What values to enter?*
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. still there will be a lot of corrections of calculations, do not worry


in your example you have Tras and TRC at 12 and 15
but down below you have tras @ 22,625
and TRC @31,781
is there a conversion to do here? which one does it need to be?


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.6v5* - alpha 5
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdR2F1V0pkR1k1WFE/view?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> 
> *UHQ XMP* - Samsung b-die with XMP profile
> *HQ XMP* - Hynix MFR / AFR + Samsung c,d,e-die + Micron with XMP profile
> *Without XMP* - for all memory without XMP profile
> 
> * button *Save* - the program remembers your entered values
> * button *Screen* - makes screenshots
> 
> *What values to enter?*
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. still there will be a lot of corrections of calculations, do not worry


i did burst out laughing when i didnt enter values and pressed calculate

the writing in the pop up windows made me laugh


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> in your example you have Tras and TRC at 12 and 15
> but down below you have tras @ 22,625
> and TRC @31,781
> is there a conversion to do here? which one does it need to be?


I used a random value for the screenshot

for "FAST" the values that we entered are not important, they consider depending on "tCL", "tRCDWR" and "tRAS"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> i did burst out laughing when i didnt enter values and pressed calculate
> 
> the writing in the pop up windows made me laugh


a minute of humor


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I used a random value for the screenshot
> a minute of humor


really like this like this

only trouble im having is the new cas values etc are now in nanoseconds ?

and at that stage im lost/stumped/confused

ps the new options boxes are a little too small to display the 4 digit figures correctly

eg the firsthalf of the digit isnt showing inside the box

edit

actually the first digit and half of second digit not showing inside the box


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I used a random value for the screenshot
> 
> for "FAST" the values that we entered are not important, they consider depending on "tCL", "tRCDWR" and "tRAS"
> a minute of humor


ok thanks. I just wanted to be sure. Had a feeling that was it.
and yes the pop up boxes are pretty amusing.


----------



## 1usmus

*I have another good news, in mid-late November will be available a new "AGESA 1.0.0.7"* RC


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *I have another good news, in mid-late November will be available a new "AGESA 1.0.0.7"*


another lot of bugs that need to be worked out by owners and fixed in agesa 1007 version 2


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *I have another good news, in mid-late November will be available a new "AGESA 1.0.0.7"* RC


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> another lot of bugs that need to be worked out by owners and fixed in agesa 1007 version 2


They've been saying a november release since the end of august, no?


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *I have another good news, in mid-late November will be available a new "AGESA 1.0.0.7"* RC


WHOO! so everything thats finally settling in stable as the dust settles can be tossed up into the air again! lol very nice.

this is the same one that Elmor said changes absolutely everything right? especially the ram training process and memory management.
time to relearn again!


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> They've been saying a november release since the end of august, no?


most likely, they abandoned the intermediate version


----------



## LightningManGTS

@1usmus

Something doesn't seem right here


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> @1usmus
> 
> Something doesn't seem right here


you forgot the commas

9176 -> 9,176


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> you forgot the commas


seriously? cause that does nothing...


----------



## LicSqualo

Close and re-open the program solve.


----------



## GalaxyDrifter

My C6H will no longer load Windows.

The system has been running great for months but developed a problem after a crash.

I have 3 good Win10 installs on 3 independent drives. My C6H boots, works in BIOS but will fail seconds after starting Windows load.

Also fails after choosing "Safe Mode" and after booting from Win USB install and trying to refresh Win.

It fails exactly the same on all 3 Win installs. All 3 drives will boot fine on a second PC.

It seems like I have a hardware problem.

Has anyone seen this behavior?


----------



## Gilgam3sh

well atleast you can access BIOS, I can't even do that... stuck with error code 0d... I think it's RMA time but would be nice if it's possible to solve..


----------



## LightningManGTS

I'm punching them in the order of 9 comma 716 so...









Edit: if those are supposed to be decimals there's a reason why us westerners use a period instead of a comma XD but even when I was typing out the numbers the commas would go before the first number and then get put in the right place if that's any consultation


----------



## Apoll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilgam3sh*
> 
> well atleast you can access BIOS, I can't even do that... stuck with error code 0d... I think it's RMA time but would be nice if it's possible to solve..


Reset Bios (button on back).
Update the BIOS to different version (via USB stick)
Remove power.
Remove battery for couple of minutes. in the mean time re-position the DRAM just in case.
Plug everything back in and try to boot.

If fails, try to re position the CPU.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm punching them in the order of 9 comma 716 so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: if those are supposed to be decimals there's a reason why us westerners use a period instead of a comma XD but even when I was typing out the numbers the commas would go before the first number and then get put in the right place if that's any consultation


is that program on 1st page?


----------



## Gilgam3sh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apoll*
> 
> Reset Bios (button on back).
> Update the BIOS to different version (via USB stick)
> Remove power.
> Remove battery for couple of minutes. in the mean time re-position the DRAM just in case.
> Plug everything back in and try to boot.
> 
> If fails, try to re position the CPU.


I think I tried that since yesterday, both with bios 1701 and the latest bios elmor posted here, btw should the WiFi version have a different name, now I use C6H.CAP. I have removed everything from the motherboard atm... I have the weekend to get it to boot otherwise I think I have to RMA, pity everything worked until bios update...


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilgam3sh*
> 
> well atleast you can access BIOS, I can't even do that... stuck with error code 0d... I think it's RMA time but would be nice if it's possible to solve..


I think its a Brick mate


----------



## Plissken

Sense MI Skew should always be Disabled on X CPUs?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilgam3sh*
> 
> I think I tried that since yesterday, both with bios 1701 and the latest bios elmor posted here, btw should the WiFi version have a different name, now I use C6H.CAP. I have removed everything from the motherboard atm... I have the weekend to get it to boot otherwise I think I have to RMA, pity everything worked until bios update...


Dont think anyoen ehre knows. Have a look at CD that came with motherboard its got file for flashback from cd drive there so it will have correct name for WIFI motherboard.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilgam3sh*
> 
> ...also usb bios flashback does not seems to be working, it flashes 3 times and then nothing. should the wifi version also use C6H.CAP as bios name?


I seem to remember that issue being raised before, and the answer was that the wifi version was supposed to be labeled differently. What does your board's user manual say?


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> is that program on 1st page?


1usmus literally posted that less then 2 hours ago a page or two back. He wrote it himself and I was sitting at my desk at work breaking it. Unfortunately I'm out on mobile at the moment so I can't check how many


----------



## tajf88

1usmus thanks for the program. I have been trying to use the values for 2h now but my system wont even boot. I tried all the options. I have also noticed that when i choose 2 or 4 dimms, the calculated values are the same. Is that ok?


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> is that program on 1st page?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/28600_100#post_26403482
this should be it.


----------



## Gilgam3sh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I seem to remember that issue being raised before, and the answer was that the wifi version was supposed to be labeled differently. What does your board's user manual say?


ok, hmm I can't find anything in the manual than the official name, any special page maybe? thanks


----------



## LightningManGTS

@1usmus

Messing around with it a little bit me think it has to do with me being on an english(us) version of windows 8.1 I'll try it out on my main rig when I get home which is windows 10


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Surely you jest. All digital systems have quantization levels, and for the C6H voltage controllers it is more than 5 mV; 20-something-mV as I vaguely recall, although this may vary with the controller. (From your own reported values it is 22.5 mV in this case.) Further, one shouldn't expect a controller with a given quantization to be stable to significantly less than the quantization level. Any stability you see is due to the quantization being higher than the variation. A 'scope or high resolution (non-averaging) digital voltmeter will reveal the actual behavior. And just to make the issue worse, the digitization of the actual voltage (A to D) reported in the BIOS would be expected to be taken with a different circuit than the voltage controller reference voltage (D to A) derived from the BIOS setting. Last, minimizing noise by minimizing trace lengths leads to voltage measurements that are not at the point of load, and hence have errors due to circuit resistance.


Thank you for the time you've spent to explain everything. If I had to be honest I didn't understand much of it due to me just not knowing. Since you know so much about it though may I ask if what I'm seeing is correct? Should o be in puting 1.42 to get 1.395


----------



## irfanrafeeq88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> @1usmus
> 
> Messing around with it a little bit me think it has to do with me being on an english(us) version of windows 8.1 I'll try it out on my main rig when I get home which is windows 10


I too have the same problem.

@1usmus

Please advise. I am trying to use without commas, with commas and both give me the same result


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> *Frikencio*
> I think is this option.












Yes, it is there, but the problem is W10 don´t restart (in anyway) and always hangs. Yesterday update to last windows release and it do same too. Only with Windows10, not others.

I have a Acer USB scanner with drivers don´t signed for W10 x64 bits but I can´t install this drivers if W10 hangs and hangs because I have to turn off PC with Ac power or PC button and then drivers don´t install. It's maddening because I can´t setup anything. I tried all but I think problem is with samsung M2 disk and w10 on C6H. Now I am installing and trying Bios 1701 and the problem go on, PC dont´t restart, scanner don't install, every day w10 update W10 hangs blinking HD led on C6H and I must turn off. I dont know if it is a bug C6H with M2 disk or it is W10 problem with C6H and M2. Wait somebody read it and help me, I wouldn´t have reinstall W10 again, it´s hard and the last thing I want to do.

UPDATE: Sata HD with W10 show same problem. That is, it is W10 problem (drivers o program preload...)

My setup today is:

C6H with bios 1701 at memory 3200 stable (before 3333 with 1403)
M2 disk Samsung 500 Gb Pcie
W10 pro (deactivate - license expired days ago,it was digital from W7). This is OS where I am habitally.
Ubuntu on SDD Samsung 850.
W7 in HD 2Tb.
W10 in 2 TB
HD 4Tb for data.
RAM: Gskill F4-3200c14-GTZ 2x16 Gb. dual rank in slot A2-B2.


----------



## Frikencio

Is this a reading error or the memory just spiked itself to more than is set (1666) ?


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is there, but the problem is W10 don´t restart (in anyway) and always hangs. Yesterday update to last windows release and it do same too. Only with Windows10, not others.
> 
> I have a Acer USB scanner with drivers don´t signed for W10 x64 bits but I can´t install this drivers if W10 hangs and hangs because I have to turn off PC with Ac power or PC button and then drivers don´t install. It's maddening because I can´t setup anything. I tried all but I think problem is with samsung M2 disk and w10 on C6H. Now I am installing and trying Bios 1701 and the problem go on, PC dont´t restart, scanner don't install, every day w10 update W10 hangs blinking HD led on C6H and I must turn off. I dont know if it is a bug C6H with M2 disk or it is W10 problem with C6H and M2. Wait somebody read it and help me, I wouldn´t have reinstall W10 again, it´s hard and the last thing I want to do.
> 
> My setup today is:
> 
> C6H with bios 1701 at memory 3200 stable (before 3333 with 1403)
> M2 disk Samsung 500 Gb Pcie
> W10 pro (deactivate - license expired days ago,it was digital from W7). This is OS where I am habitally.
> Ubuntu on SDD Samsung 850.
> W7 in HD 2Tb.
> W10 in 2 TB
> HD 4Tb for data.
> RAM: Gskill F4-3200c14-GTZ 2x16 Gb. dual rank in slot A2-B2.


There is a way to enter the boot menu if you are unable to use Windows, you need to do this:

- Shutdown.
- Start the PC.
- *When Windows is loading* (circle appears), just use the RESET button of your PC.
- *When Windows is loading again*, use the RESET again.
- Then Windows would boot into the safe boot menu.

TLDR: Don't let Windows boot, *twice*.


----------



## JHpaahshuah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.6v5* - alpha 5
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdR2F1V0pkR1k1WFE/view?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> 
> *UHQ XMP* - Samsung b-die with XMP profile
> *HQ XMP* - Hynix MFR / AFR + Samsung c,d,e-die + Micron with XMP profile
> *Without XMP* - for all memory without XMP profile
> 
> * button *Save* - the program remembers your entered values
> * button *Screen* - makes screenshots
> 
> *What values to enter?*
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. still there will be a lot of corrections of calculations, do not worry


wwhere can i read all these timings in the bottom picture? i have seen that mask before but dont remembder where


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/28600_100#post_26403482
> this should be it.


Thanks


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Surely you jest. All digital systems have quantization levels, and for the C6H voltage controllers it is more than 5 mV; 20-something-mV as I vaguely recall, although this may vary with the controller. (From your own reported values it is 22.5 mV in this case.) Further, one shouldn't expect a controller with a given quantization to be stable to significantly less than the quantization level. Any stability you see is due to the quantization being higher than the variation. A 'scope or high resolution (non-averaging) digital voltmeter will reveal the actual behavior. And just to make the issue worse, the digitization of the actual voltage (A to D) reported in the BIOS would be expected to be taken with a different circuit than the voltage controller reference voltage (D to A) derived from the BIOS setting. Last, minimizing noise by minimizing trace lengths leads to voltage measurements that are not at the point of load, and hence have errors due to circuit resistance.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the time you've spent to explain everything. If I had to be honest I didn't understand much of it due to me just not knowing. Since you know so much about it though may I ask if what I'm seeing is correct? Should o be in puting 1.42 to get 1.395
Click to expand...

Sorry if I sounded harsh, I believe people should try to understand how the things they use work, particularly if they are modifying one of them to work in a manner that was not a design requirement.

To succinctly answer your question: Yes, if you want (more or less) 1.395 measured somewhere by something. I guess I should have asked, where are you reading the 1.395, in the BIOS, under some Windows program such as HWINFO, or with a meter?

Bottom line is that you can only set parameters at the quantization offered, and the setting should be tested to see if it provides the desired result as this is what is important. Caution is advised with respect to believing either the setting or the reading. When I list a set of DRAM voltages that I'm running successfully, e.g., 1.375V, I am reporting the BIOS setting values, as they are the only numbers I can control (within the quantization limits).

Also, I wouldn't worry too much about several millivolts. They are not the cause of instability when trying to push the Ryzen ecosystem past its design limitations. At most they will slightly change the number of fails per unit time in Google Stress Application Test, perhaps providing a hint toward which direction a voltage (e.g., CDDO_VDDP) should be changed.

If your DRAM is G.Skill and the extended capability is, e.g., 3200 MT/s at 1.35V, then that voltage should work at 3200, or be close to working, as it was tested (probably in an Intel PC) at that frequency. Higher voltages may be needed for higher frequencies. If you are not achieving stability or even successful posting at the listed frequency and at the listed voltage, or at most the next step voltage, consideration should be given to revising the timing parameters, and/or the drive and loading parameters, and/or one of the lower voltages used to set data thresholds.

You have an assembly (DDR4 DRAM) that, along with the interconnect processing of Ryzen, has dozens of tuning parameters, some of which we have access to, some of which we don't, and some of which the AGESA attempts to tune no matter what we do. More voltage is not necessarily the solution to DRAM performance difficulties.


----------



## poisson21

@1usmus

Your prog didn't work for me, i have 4*16GB of g skill f3200q14-16gtz, tried input settings from you but didn't work at all.

I already achieve 3200 CL 14 with my own setting and yours don't work, can't even boot with a conservative setting for 3333 Mhz windows don't load at all.

For me Trfc seem to tight, can lower it more than 280, your setting suggest 256.

Your program is a good thing but for now it can work for 4*8GB max i think.

But great job in doing it.









edit: it allowed me to correct incorrect calculation of certain timing.


----------



## Apoll

Is 0052 the latest beta version of the bios?


----------



## hurricane28

Did anyone actually tried the game mode in windows 10? If so, did the gaming experience improve or is it a big joke?

I ask this because i am not able to turn game mode on as i can't even see a button and game bar also doesn't work.. I have audio problems, some startup programs don't startup anymore etc. More people here with similar problems and found a fix for this?


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Sorry if I sounded harsh, I believe people should try to understand how the things they use work, particularly if they are modifying one of them to work in a manner that was not a design requirement.
> 
> To succinctly answer your question: Yes, if you want (more or less) 1.395 measured somewhere by something. I guess I should have asked, where are you reading the 1.395, in the BIOS, under some Windows program such as HWINFO, or with a meter?
> 
> Bottom line is that you can only set parameters at the quantization offered, and the setting should be tested to see if it provides the desired result as this is what is important. Caution is advised with respect to believing either the setting or the reading. When I list a set of DRAM voltages that I'm running successfully, e.g., 1.375V, I am reporting the BIOS setting values, as they are the only numbers I can control (within the quantization limits).
> 
> Also, I wouldn't worry too much about several millivolts. They are not the cause of instability when trying to push the Ryzen ecosystem past its design limitations. At most they will slightly change the number of fails per unit time in Google Stress Application Test, perhaps providing a hint toward which direction a voltage (e.g., CDDO_VDDP) should be changed.
> 
> If your DRAM is G.Skill and the extended capability is, e.g., 3200 MT/s at 1.35V, then that voltage should work at 3200, or be close to working, as it was tested (probably in an Intel PC) at that frequency. Higher voltages may be needed for higher frequencies. If you are not achieving stability or even successful posting at the listed frequency and at the listed voltage, or at most the next step voltage, consideration should be given to revising the timing parameters, and/or the drive and loading parameters, and/or one of the lower voltages used to set data thresholds.
> 
> You have an assembly (DDR4 DRAM) that, along with the interconnect processing of Ryzen, has dozens of tuning parameters, some of which we have access to, some of which we don't, and some of which the AGESA attempts to tune no matter what we do. More voltage is not necessarily the solution to DRAM performance difficulties.


I didn't take your last response as an attack it's completely fine ?. The voltages I'm looking at are both in bios and in hwinfo they report the same. My question pretty much is it normal that I have to set 1.42 in bios to get voltage readings at 1.395?


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Did anyone actually tried the game mode in windows 10? If so, did the gaming experience improve or is it a big joke?
> 
> I ask this because i am not able to turn game mode on as i can't even see a button and game bar also doesn't work.. I have audio problems, some startup programs don't startup anymore etc. More people here with similar problems and found a fix for this?


gamer nexus tested it today

didnt seem to make any difference from what i saw


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Did anyone actually tried the game mode in windows 10? If so, did the gaming experience improve or is it a big joke?
> 
> I ask this because i am not able to turn game mode on as i can't even see a button and game bar also doesn't work.. I have audio problems, some startup programs don't startup anymore etc. More people here with similar problems and found a fix for this?


I spent about 4 hours testing last night testing Game Mode on and off only within the FCU since I already updated. I tested about 10 games and saw zero difference between the mode being enabled or disabled. All my testing was done on the 17.10.1 driver. I might test the beta driver with game mode tonight but the driver is pretty buggy.

In order to enable it in the FCU you need to use the game bar which is buggy like you said. I found it would only be visible if I set the game to Fullscreen borderless(windowed).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> gamer nexus tested it today
> 
> didnt seem to make any difference from what i saw


They mostly tested FCU vs the previous update and as you said not much of a difference. They did show a result or two with game mode enabled and it didn't show and difference either.


----------



## 1usmus

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.6 v6 fix*

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdSjNqVmp3YkVZc3c/view?usp=sharing

* reworked voltage block for all types of memory
* edits CAD_BUS
* tRTP edits for memory without XMP
* edits tRDWR and tWRRD for all types of memory
* reconfiguration of GDM / CR / BGS modes
* error correction with huge numbers (the cause of the occurrence is not yet found)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JHpaahshuah*
> 
> wwhere can i read all these timings in the bottom picture? i have seen that mask before but dont remembder where


in thaiphoon burner


----------



## hurricane28

Thnx for the update guys, so it appears i don't miss anything after all lol. If it doesn't improve game performance i don't see any reason to use it.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> @1usmus
> 
> Messing around with it a little bit me think it has to do with me being on an english(us) version of windows 8.1 I'll try it out on my main rig when I get home which is windows 10


these numbers are very strange result, should be compatible with other versions of Windows

try different compatibility modes


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Are there more people with problems with Asus Aura software after new creators fall update?
> 
> After this update i get strange issues. APM doesn't work anymore, everyday i set it to 08:00 PM to turn on the PC but all of a sudden it doesn't work anymore.. Checked in BIOS and the settings are still there lol.
> 
> Asus Aura doesn't want to start anymore with various errors like it can't connect to the hardware or something and when i try again the program simply stops working and an the browser pops up with debug file saying that i am running X99 platform? lol.
> 
> Audio also stops working after reboot and Realtek audio manager doesn't auto start anymore. Windows startup folder is also empty and when i add the Realtek audio manager it still doesn't work. and i have to manually open the program in order to have audio..


Had several weird issues
It had installed windows like it was brand new... except it took over settings from installed programs and such
Desktop items i had.. went awall (after looking in explorer found them sitting in a backup folder created by the installer)
Since i never like to install windows over a excisting windows (can give all sort of weird issues)... i went ahead and fresh installed the new windows.
No issues yet


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.6 v6 fix*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdSjNqVmp3YkVZc3c/view?usp=sharing
> 
> * reworked voltage block for all types of memory
> * edits CAD_BUS
> * tRTP edits for memory without XMP
> * edits tRDWR and tWRRD for all types of memory
> * reconfiguration of GDM / CR / BGS modes
> * error correction with huge numbers (the cause of the occurrence is not yet found)
> in thaiphoon burner


Tried program really fast, did I do something really wrong?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Had several weird issues
> It had installed windows like it was brand new... except it took over settings from installed programs and such
> Desktop items i had.. went awall (after looking in explorer found them sitting in a backup folder created by the installer)
> Since i never like to install windows over a excisting windows (can give all sort of weird issues)... i went ahead and fresh installed the new windows.
> No issues yet


Weird things happen when installing updates at times man.. I really don't like reinstalling Windows but maybe that its a good idea... It takes so much time an effort tho but if problems are solved its well worth it perhaps.

I wish there was an more simpler bug free operating system...


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> ...stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't take your last response as an attack it's completely fine ?. The voltages I'm looking at are both in bios and in hwinfo they report the same. My question pretty much is it normal that I have to set 1.42 in bios to get voltage readings at 1.395?
Click to expand...

Ah, *normal*. Well, I can't write to that because I haven't been paying that degree of attention to people's HWINFO images. I'll have to defer to others who run Windows with HWINFO to answer your question.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Weird things happen when installing updates at times man.. I really don't like reinstalling Windows but maybe that its a good idea... It takes so much time an effort tho but if problems are solved its well worth it perhaps.
> 
> I wish there was an more simpler bug free operating system...


Time consuming ? Nahhh... Just 1 to 2 hours or so to set everything back, up and running again








Time well spent









Btw If you dislike it so much i'd suggest you make a image of your fresly installed windows (and updated with everything)
Using what ever imaging tool
DAEMON Tools came with our board so you could use that
Or CloneDrive... that could work as well perhaps
Used to use PowerISO and DAEMON Tools myself though before going on this Ryzen boat ^^
But dunno how well it behaves now a days... a lot of things changed since i last used them


----------



## Wally West

Or you could buy a mini pcie network card and install it yourself







[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JHpaahshuah*
> 
> wwhere can i read all these timings in the bottom picture? i have seen that mask before but dont remembder where


Thaiphoon Burner i think
http://www.softnology.biz/files.html


----------



## Flyn08

Guys...I need some help









Randomly, while using any kind of program or just idle, i got black screen of dead. The dram light goes on on the motherboard. Everything is at stock :/

Any ideas? Faulty mobo, ram o power supply?


----------



## Apoll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Looking At temperatures it seems Fine. That Voltage spike cam come from mentioned XFR. So i got an idea:
> Set manual bclk 100mhz set 8x4.0 1.425 llc3 soc 1.1 soc llc3 Load Stils 3200 safe thats on 1.4volts on ddrs.
> Turn performance mode off ( Turns XFR off) And see if You get constant 4ghz on all cores and nor oltage spikes above 1.5
> 
> And try running something like prime 95.


Used your settings, both with 1501, 1701, and 0052 (which is the latest).
Unfortunately, the core goes 1.570v as soon as prime tries to run :/


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Albert1007*
> 
> Really curious, have had this kit from the start, 1403 using DOCP worked like a charm, 1501 and 1701 using the Stilt's Safe 3200mhz at 1.39V with 1.05V SoC works perfectly, gone from 3200 16-18-18-18-36-72 to 3200 14-14-14-14-28-50.


Is 1.39v safe? I have never tried to OC the actual ram voltage above recommended.

What OC is your cpu at?

BTW - big update: I managed to boot at 3200mhz after using procODT at 68.6. Do you use that setting?
My soc is at auto, otherwise using standard docp and cpu is on auto/stock settings. I'm gonna try to OC the cpu after ram is 100% stable at 3200.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flyn08*
> 
> Guys...I need some help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Randomly, while using any kind of program or just idle, i got black screen of dead. The dram light goes on on the motherboard. Everything is at stock :/
> 
> Any ideas? Faulty mobo, ram o power supply?


Could have multiple causes, realy
> Have you recently upgraded windows ?
> Does your windows or programs that you use, have issues (to your knowledge) ? Like trow certain errors


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm punching them in the order of 9 comma 716 so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: if those are supposed to be decimals there's a reason why us westerners use a period instead of a comma XD but even when I was typing out the numbers the commas would go before the first number and then get put in the right place if that's any consultation


Same problem here. It's like I'm entering 9 thousand instead of 9 dot 375


----------



## Flyn08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Could have multiple causes, realy
> > Have you recently upgraded windows ?
> > Does your windows or programs that you use, have issues (to your knowledge) ? Like trow certain errors


I have just formatted to FCU update but i had this issue even before.
Not at all! It happens even while idle :/


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> these numbers are very strange result, should be compatible with other versions of Windows
> 
> try different compatibility modes


Well it does calculate



I got few Noob questions how to use the calculated numbers









So it gives Values out
tRFC 298673

So what is that ?? should we set 300 in bios or woot ??

Other question is. My DDR kit is as You see [email protected] was best kit Team Group was selling in June. So my XMP profile is for 3733 how does one calculate settings for lets say 3333cl14 speed ??


----------



## Apoll

@lordzed83
0052 was very unstable and rolled back to 1701. Decided this time to leave everything stock and use Ryzen Master.

Selected profile 1. Set core speed 4.1Ghz, voltage 1.35v, and ram slider to 3200Mhz ram. Left everything else default. (soc 0.900v).

The CPU now goes up to 4100mhz when needs too, core voltage never exceed 1.439v but usually is 1.15-1.26 according to CH6 sensor on the HWInfo, or 1.356v maximum according to CPU sensor on HWInfo.

SOC is still high, 1.199v constantly running, according to the CH6 sensor or 1.137v according to the CPU sensor.

Do you know any way to lower the SOC? According to the Ryzen master the setting is for 0.900v.
Any attempt to change it on the BIOS results to failure and high core voltages or no post on reboot.


----------



## Albert1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> Is 1.39v safe? I have never tried to OC the actual ram voltage above recommended.
> 
> What OC is your cpu at?
> 
> BTW - big update: I managed to boot at 3200mhz after using procODT at 68.6. Do you use that setting?
> My soc is at auto, otherwise using standard docp and cpu is on auto/stock settings. I'm gonna try to OC the cpu after ram is 100% stable at 3200.


1.39V is a bit more than recommended, but still on the relatively safe area (nothing is 100% safe in this hobby xD)

I haven't touched the proc0dt, using Stilt's 3200mhz safe for the B-Dies, and my CPU is a 1600X running at 3.9Ghz with 1.352V


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.6v5* - alpha 5
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdR2F1V0pkR1k1WFE/view?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> 
> *UHQ XMP* - Samsung b-die with XMP profile
> *HQ XMP* - Hynix MFR / AFR + Samsung c,d,e-die + Micron with XMP profile
> *Without XMP* - for all memory without XMP profile
> 
> * button *Save* - the program remembers your entered values
> * button *Screen* - makes screenshots
> 
> *What values to enter?*
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. still there will be a lot of corrections of calculations, do not worry


Hi mate
I like what you tried achieving... Good job there and keep that up
But something is seriously wrong in your calculator
If not... then you should tell me where i went wrong cose the outcome is... just impossible
My kit don't even support 9T for CL








Neither do most other kits these days, btw


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Hi mate
> I like what you tried achieving... Good job there and keep that up
> But something is seriously wrong in your calculator
> If not... then you should tell me where i went wrong cose the outcome is... just impossible
> My kit don't even support 9T for CL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither do most other kits these days, btw


im guessing its becuase its set to 2133 ?

try it with 3333 or 3466

hopefully it changes to cl 14- cl16 etc

ps how did you get it to show the cl number
when i tried earlier all i got was the massive nanoseconds figure


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

then that's what's wrong maybe?
It supose to ask for min settings as shown in his previews... They are for the mentioned max *frequency*
So those i enter
This would be logical imo


----------



## datonyb

i did try the earlier version posted today
it seemed to work ok but the results were in nanosecs not the cl figure

givce it a bash and let us know please


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> i did try the earlier version posted today
> it seemed to work ok but the results were in nanosecs not the cl figure
> 
> givce it a bash and let us know please


Thaiphoon Burner has in the bottom corner a option that sets your timings in nanoseconds


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apoll*
> 
> @lordzed83
> 0052 was very unstable and rolled back to 1701. Decided this time to leave everything stock and use Ryzen Master.
> 
> Selected profile 1. Set core speed 4.1Ghz, voltage 1.35v, and ram slider to 3200Mhz ram. Left everything else default. (soc 0.900v).
> 
> The CPU now goes up to 4100mhz when needs too, core voltage never exceed 1.439v but usually is 1.15-1.26 according to CH6 sensor on the HWInfo, or 1.356v maximum according to CPU sensor on HWInfo.
> 
> SOC is still high, 1.199v constantly running, according to the CH6 sensor or 1.137v according to the CPU sensor.
> 
> Do you know any way to lower the SOC? According to the Ryzen master the setting is for 0.900v.
> Any attempt to change it on the BIOS results to failure and high core voltages or no post on reboot.


tbh after everything You tried i think something is broken with motherboard or CPU. I just cant remember anyone here having problems with settings like You if You want i can give You my saved to file profile I'm using on my 1700x and see how that works for 1701


----------



## lordzed83

There a profile file:

ibt.png 917k .png file


BTW my bios stick










with all bioses and maximum stable settings i have gotten on them before trying next one


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> im guessing its becuase its set to 2133 ?
> 
> try it with 3333 or 3466
> 
> hopefully it changes to cl 14- cl16 etc
> 
> ps how did you get it to show the cl number
> when i tried earlier all i got was the massive nanoseconds figure


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Thaiphoon Burner has in the bottom corner a option that sets your timings in nanoseconds


For the rest of us when you put in the timings in nanoseconds it thinks we're putting in values of thousands of nanoseconds and not 9.117 ect some how you got it to read the right vaulue


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> There a profile file:
> 
> ibt.png 917k .png file
> 
> 
> BTW my bios stick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with all bioses and maximum stable settings i have gotten on them before trying next one


2.79V cpu volts max ?
How is that possible
You using boost mode in bios on top of manual settings ?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> 2.79V cpu volts max ?
> How is that possible
> You using boost mode in bios on top of manual settings ?


******* thing not uploaded profile file but some image ***


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apoll*
> 
> @lordzed83
> 0052 was very unstable and rolled back to 1701. Decided this time to leave everything stock and use Ryzen Master.
> 
> Selected profile 1. Set core speed 4.1Ghz, voltage 1.35v, and ram slider to 3200Mhz ram. Left everything else default. (soc 0.900v).
> 
> The CPU now goes up to 4100mhz when needs too, core voltage never exceed 1.439v but usually is 1.15-1.26 according to CH6 sensor on the HWInfo, or 1.356v maximum according to CPU sensor on HWInfo.
> 
> SOC is still high, 1.199v constantly running, according to the CH6 sensor or 1.137v according to the CPU sensor.
> 
> Do you know any way to lower the SOC? According to the Ryzen master the setting is for 0.900v.
> Any attempt to change it on the BIOS results to failure and high core voltages or no post on reboot.


Try this thats profile im on atm. With 1800x should work no problem as better binned than my crappy 1700x
https://ufile.io/ovbi7


----------



## 1usmus

*frequency* - this is the frequency that we want to receive, not the one that is recorded in the memory profile


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *frequency* - this is the frequency that we want to receive, not the one that is recorded in the memory profile


So that should be the MT/S
Got it








So what it says is basicly... incorrect








If it would have the MT/s behind it... then it would be correct

EDIT:
For the 3466 strap it shows me now that VDDP max would be 900 but i had it running just fine at 1.125V for quite a while
And that's not even Maxed yet ^^
Max would be 4V if you want to be specific
Wouldn't wanna try that out tbh... but this is what i found back when i researched it
(source i lost so can't provide link unless i try find it again maybe)


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Albert1007*
> 
> 1.39V is a bit more than recommended, but still on the relatively safe area (nothing is 100% safe in this hobby xD)
> 
> I haven't touched the proc0dt, using Stilt's 3200mhz safe for the B-Dies, and my CPU is a 1600X running at 3.9Ghz with 1.352V


So I'm really not sure about running at that voltage. What was the best oc you got at 1.35?

Also, the config is for b-dies? this ram isn't that, is it?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *frequency* - this is the frequency that we want to receive, not the one that is recorded in the memory profile


@1usmus

Although I can't run it myself, at least without some experimentation in Crossover Linux perhaps, your program could have a definition at the top clarifying that you use European notation with dots where the US uses commas, and commas where the US uses dots (decimal points). Or for more sophistication, you could compile two versions based on different styles (compilation codes) of whatever underlying language you are using.

For Linux, I might have been able to get your model to run under LibreOffice Calc if you had constructed it in Excel. Calc may allow switching modes between dot, comma and comma, dot.


----------



## XEKong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilgam3sh*
> 
> well atleast you can access BIOS, I can't even do that... stuck with error code 0d... I think it's RMA time but would be nice if it's possible to solve..


I got that, and swapped my GPU and it worked. I RMA'd my GPU and when I got it back it worked. A month later, it was starting the same error. Swapped my gpu back to the second one again and it worked again.

I was using a Sapphire Nitro Fury. I have yet to test that GPU in another system. But I did swap it with Sapphire TriXX Fury and it has worked flawlessly. I wonder if it's a similar problem Jay was having with his Titan card.

Also any word on the ramping fan fix?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> So that should be the MT/S
> Got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what it says is basicly... incorrect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it would have the MT/s behind it... then it would be correct
> 
> EDIT:
> For the 3466 strap it shows me now that VDDP max would be 900 but i had it running just fine at 1.125V for quite a while
> And that's not even Maxed yet ^^
> Max would be 4V if you want to be specific
> Wouldn't wanna try that out tbh... but this is what i found back when i researched it
> (source i lost so can't provide link unless i try find it again maybe)


no ,its frequency
tCL = (tCLns / 2000 * frequency)
in formula already has a conversion

The voltage of the VDDP can be overstated, but it will not be of any use to this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> @1usmus
> 
> Although I can't run it myself, at least without some experimentation in Crossover Linux perhaps, your program could have a definition at the top clarifying that you use European notation with dots where the US uses commas, and commas where the US uses dots (decimal points). Or for more sophistication, you could compile two versions based on different styles (compilation codes) of whatever underlying language you are using.
> 
> For Linux, I might have been able to get your model to run under LibreOffice Calc if you had constructed it in Excel. Calc may allow switching modes between dot, comma and comma, dot.


i use ASCII char key...its really very strange


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> no ,its frequency
> tCL = (tCLns / 2000 * frequency)
> in formula already has a conversion
> 
> The voltage of the VDDP can be overstated, but it will not be of any use to this
> i use ASCII char key...its really very strange


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CAS_latency
You can see for yourself
MT/s is what your app needs to solve the correct calculation


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CAS_latency
> You can see for yourself
> MT/s is what your app needs to solve the correct calculation


i agree, but
99% of users will ask where to look Mt/s ... I make the program as understandable to people as possible, and I do not write a textbook

or do I send them all to Wikipedia? I do not think this is normal or logical in this case


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> i agree, but
> 99% of users will ask where to look Mt/s ... I make the program as understandable to people as possible, and I do not write a textbook


99% of people using it will be overclockers though so they should already be familiar with MT/s


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> 99% of people using it will be overclockers though so they should already be familiar with MT/s


maybe people here understand, but what I saw in the Russian forum is horror...much needs to be explained as simply as possible ...


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> 99% of people using it will be overclockers though so they should already be familiar with MT/s


I never used Mt/s, probably too young?


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Are you gonna include settings for the following ?

* DRAM R1 Tune
* DRAM R2 Tune
* DRAM R3 Tune
* DRAM R4 Tune
* PCIE Tune R1
* PCIE Tune R2
* PCIE Tune R3

Now, that would be interesting


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Thaiphoon Burner has in the bottom corner a option that sets your timings in nanoseconds


yes on thiaphoon i used that and entered the timings on the left

BUT THE RESULTS

on my version COME BACK in nanoseconds i cant enter 95467 into a bios screen that wants 14/16 etc


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> maybe people here understand, but what I saw in the Russian forum is horror...much needs to be explained as simply as possible ...


You know how it is man... People dont understand then whine and blame You for making it hard for them. Even tho You wrote it Yourself for free to use for us...

Anyhow Not a clue what im doing wrong look at what calculations im getting instead of lets say CL 14 i get 15596.....

I tried using ....... and ,,,,,,, same thing happens what im doing wrong ??


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> yes on thiaphoon i used that and entered the timings on the left
> 
> BUT THE RESULTS
> 
> on my version COME BACK in nanoseconds i cant enter 95467 into a bios screen that wants 14/16 etc


Same here look at screenshots :/


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> yes on thiaphoon i used that and entered the timings on the left
> 
> BUT THE RESULTS
> 
> on my version COME BACK in nanoseconds i cant enter 95467 into a bios screen that wants 14/16 etc


So your saying it doesn't show like mine 
And results are in ns ?
Can you show it


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> So your saying it doesn't show like mine
> And results are in ns ?
> Can you show it


look my screenshot


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

lol
I can only guess as to what the cause might be
Got no clue what usmus used for programming this etc
It's weird though
Both of you have the windows Fall update not installed ?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> lol
> I can only guess as to what the cause might be
> Got no clue what usmus used for programming this etc
> It's weird though
> Both of you have the windows Fall update not installed ?


not installing that Ryzen breaking ****e ill wait for some patches. I have not spent whole 1 day guting out fresh spring creators installation to have it get ****ed by another update.


----------



## 1usmus

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.6 v6 fix + English parser
*
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdQmNMdkg4ejIxbms/view?usp=sharing

Try it


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.6 v6 fix + English parser
> *
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdQmNMdkg4ejIxbms/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Try it


still in nanoseconds. Tried both ,,,,,,, and ......... outcome is nanoseconds

left previous right one u Just uploaded. Weird oO


Enough of playing around for today bed time. Still I see this will be a fantastic tool once out of alpha


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

a seconds i thought it had something to do with Framework
Dunno why and how etc...
It must be something the fallupdate has and the previous windows version doesn't have (a setting or a complete app or range of apps ^^).... prolly


----------



## Gettz8488

I cannot get my F4-3200C14D-16GTZKW trident Z to run at all i tried Dram voltage to 1.42 with 14-14-14-14-34 i get files being corrupted after a few hours of play. i tried the stilts Safe 3200 samsung b die same thing only working at default any ideas? keep in mind my cpu is a beast overclocker i do 3.925 ghz at 1.28 voltage i've never had a single crashed but i even raised the voltage to 1.344 in order to see if i can get the ram going

The error i get after a few hours of gaming with the Stilts Safe 3200. First the game crashed with an error, then whenever i try to reopen the game i get not sufficient system resources. usually followed by a bsod i just resat the ram lets see how it does now..


----------



## PeerlessGirl

The more I keep reading, the more of a mess I think the 1701 and 0053 BIOSes are. Probably time to just wait before trying to do much. I definitely have less stability than I did on 9920. PCPer Podcast this week made some comments about how the "Crosshair is not regarded as well as it was, because BIOSes aren't coming out, and Asrock has been knocking it out of the Park." Specifically from Josh Walrath over there. I thought about refuting it, but...it's kind of a mess right now.


----------



## WarpenN1

Is there a good way to clean off liquid metal thermal paste stains without alcohol based products? I'm asking because DHL tried to deliver my new CPU on Wednesday and Thursday from AMD but I was at vacation so they will deliver it at the coming Monday. Just trying to get that metal stuff cleaned from CPU cooler lol.


----------



## 1usmus

del

tomorrow upd


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.6 v6 fix + English parser
> *
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdQmNMdkg4ejIxbms/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Try it


let me say

in no way would either myself or lord want you to feel we dont value what your doing

we really do think your a great guy

we are just saying feedback









i will try the english version tomoorow and let you know if its all ok now

once again

WE VALUE YOUR EFFORTS


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.6 v6 fix English* upd
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdWGpIdzJXYllqNFE/view?usp=sharing


is this the english/uk keyboard or the first one you posted ?


----------



## 1usmus

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.6 v7*

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdVkRKRl9CN1lQVXc/view?usp=sharing

*adaptation to any language


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.6 v7*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdVkRKRl9CN1lQVXc/view?usp=sharing
> 
> *adaptation to any language


top man well done


----------



## WarpenN1

Any news about new AGESA 1.0.0.7? Will it probably come before the end of the year?


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> The more I keep reading, the more of a mess I think the 1701 and 0053 BIOSes are. Probably time to just wait before trying to do much. I definitely have less stability than I did on 9920. PCPer Podcast this week made some comments about how the "Crosshair is not regarded as well as it was, because BIOSes aren't coming out, and Asrock has been knocking it out of the Park." Specifically from Josh Walrath over there. I thought about refuting it, but...it's kind of a mess right now.


I think I will keep 9920, the bios is virtually flawless - well not even sure what flaws it may have to begin with.


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Albert1007*
> 
> 1.39V is a bit more than recommended, but still on the relatively safe area (nothing is 100% safe in this hobby xD)
> 
> I haven't touched the proc0dt, using Stilt's 3200mhz safe for the B-Dies, and my CPU is a 1600X running at 3.9Ghz with 1.352V


So I tried running this config with and without procodt, and also with and without overclocking the cpu. It only booted with cpu vcore at 1.39 and ram at 1.4, and froze in the bios.
Do you really have the same ram? (CMD16GX4M2B3200C16)
I'm surprised you can push the timings so much lower while still having a cpu overclock and ram at 3200, although your voltages are very high.


----------



## LicSqualo

Personally I don't know if Taiphoon burner is safe to run together to others programs that read the SPD data from the ram.









I use Aura to control the led on my MB so, I prefer to have a safe program.









So, I use SIV also to read my SPD data.











and put them into Ryzen Dram Calculator.



Just to share an alternative (and surely is more safe).


----------



## Albert1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> So I'm really not sure about running at that voltage. What was the best oc you got at 1.35?
> 
> Also, the config is for b-dies? this ram isn't that, is it?


This ram is B-Die, as long as it's ver. 4.31 (said it on the package)

At 1.35V it ran at 3200 16-18-18-18-36-72


----------



## Albert1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> So I tried running this config with and without procodt, and also with and without overclocking the cpu. It only booted with cpu vcore at 1.39 and ram at 1.4, and froze in the bios.
> Do you really have the same ram? (CMD16GX4M2B3200C16)
> I'm surprised you can push the timings so much lower while still having a cpu overclock and ram at 3200, although your voltages are very high.


I'm using the Stilt's Safe 3200mhz profile, lowering the vRam to 1.39 from the 1.4V that sets the profile, runs smooth and stable, haven't touched anything else.

Double checked it, my kit is the CMD16GX4M2B3200C16, but there are two versions, 4.31 with B-Dies and 5.39 with SK Hynix, maybe you got unlucky and got the hynix ones, but mine are B-Die.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> top man well done


please check if everything is working now?


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Albert1007*
> 
> I'm using the Stilt's Safe 3200mhz profile, lowering the vRam to 1.39 from the 1.4V that sets the profile, runs smooth and stable, haven't touched anything else.
> 
> Double checked it, my kit is the CMD16GX4M2B3200C16, but there are two versions, 4.31 with B-Dies ad 5.39 with SK Hynix, maybe you got unlucky and got the hynix ones, but mine are B-Die.


Perhaps, do you know how to check? Thaiphoon burner just says "? die".

It's strange Corsair did not list this ram as supported/recommended for ryzen, but did the 3000mhz version, if it really is b-die.

EDIT: Actually it says Samsung in the manufacturer.

http://cdn.overclock.net/6/6e/6e1c9190_image.png


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> please check if everything is working now?


You done i Gratz









 more +rep test time


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> please check if everything is working now?


Well tried it and there is some calculation problem with Fast setting. Gives tFaw of 78 maximum we can set in bios is 54.

I tried few calculated settings cant boot up on any of them. Slow or fast


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> The more I keep reading, the more of a mess I think the 1701 and 0053 BIOSes are. Probably time to just wait before trying to do much. I definitely have less stability than I did on 9920. PCPer Podcast this week made some comments about how the "Crosshair is not regarded as well as it was, because BIOSes aren't coming out, and Asrock has been knocking it out of the Park." Specifically from Josh Walrath over there. I thought about refuting it, but...it's kind of a mess right now.


Mine runs great on the latest release (0053 I think?), and I have most settings on Auto. This is the least tweaking I've done to get a stable system. If you ask me, Asus is doing just fine.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Mine runs great on the latest release (0053 I think?), and I have most settings on Auto. This is the least tweaking I've done to get a stable system. If you ask me, Asus is doing just fine.


You with those 2 last bioses Auto seems like actually best option where i had every single option set up on manual on opther bioses aut works and got me extra speed.


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> You with those 2 last bioses Auto seems like actually best option where i had every single option set up on manual on opther bioses aut works and got me extra speed.


But you might be getting voltage spikes you don't want to get


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> please check if everything is working now?


aha its now making more sense than 5 digits









http://smg.photobucket.com/user/datonyb/media/1usmus screenshot_zpsrofofdpt.png.html

these results look similar to what im testing myself at the moment

trc will crash on boot at 46 but is very stable at 48 (my system)
your guide suggested 47

trrds is testing at 4 on mine at the moment your guide suggested 5

so overall i think its looking very good mate

once again im sure i speak for all

we thank you for making the time and effort to do these things

i will find it very very useful myself as i always have friends wanting me to help tweak there systems
and most are too tight to buy good ram so it will help with the cheaper hynix ram


----------



## 1usmus

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.6 v8*

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdYUFlam9NckVOTGc/view?usp=sharing

* Added an alternative version of tRFC for all calculators and all presets
* In the UHQ block the formulas tWR, tWTRS of the Fast preset are redesigned (boost of productivity + 1%)
* in the HQ block edit tCL, tRTP, tCWL
* in the Without XMP block edit tCWL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> aha its now making more sense than 5 digits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/datonyb/media/1usmus screenshot_zpsrofofdpt.png.html
> 
> these results look similar to what im testing myself at the moment
> 
> trc will crash on boot at 46 but is very stable at 48 (my system)
> your guide suggested 47
> 
> trrds is testing at 4 on mine at the moment your guide suggested 5
> 
> so overall i think its looking very good mate
> 
> once again im sure i speak for all
> 
> we thank you for making the time and effort to do these things
> 
> i will find it very very useful myself as i always have friends wanting me to help tweak there systems
> and most are too tight to buy good ram so it will help with the cheaper hynix ram


thanks









About tRRDS:

Underestimate the activating time of banks is impossible, when copying large data sets there will be errors. "HCI" is not able to give the proper load, it does not have an algorithm for testing "copying blocks of more than 1 gigabyte"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> You done i Gratz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more +rep test time


thanks


----------



## Nightykk

There's all these great Stilt settings for b-die RAM, tons of them - apparently, but they're all for 2x8 GB (16GB kits).

Does anyone have settings that works for a 2x16GB (32GB kit)? In my case, the F4-3200C14D-32GVK kit.


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightykk*
> 
> There's all these great Stilt settings for b-die RAM, tons of them - apparently, but they're all for 2x8 GB (16GB kits).
> 
> Does anyone have settings that works for a 2x16GB (32GB kit)? In my case, the F4-3200C14D-32GVK kit.


yes check on posts/images uploaded by chew over on the taichi thread (you can search just for chews image uploads)

and /or

use the timing calculator literally a few posts above your question posted by 1usmus


----------



## Albert1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> Perhaps, do you know how to check? Thaiphoon burner just says "? die".
> 
> It's strange Corsair did not list this ram as supported/recommended for ryzen, but did the 3000mhz version, if it really is b-die.
> 
> EDIT: Actually it says Samsung in the manufacturer.
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/6/6e/6e1c9190_image.png


Yes, Taiphoon burner will show you if tgey are B-Die or not, if not sure post a screenshot and I'll look at it.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightykk*
> 
> There's all these great Stilt settings for b-die RAM, tons of them - apparently, but they're all for 2x8 GB (16GB kits).
> 
> Does anyone have settings that works for a 2x16GB (32GB kit)? In my case, the F4-3200C14D-32GVK kit.


I have, I can even send a profile with ready overclocking @3333 CL14 (dual rank)


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Albert1007*
> 
> Yes, Taiphoon burner will show you if tgey are B-Die or not, if not sure post a screenshot and I'll look at it.


i think hes saying thaiphoon is reporting the phrase

?die

something that seems to happen with some dies not being identified corerectly


----------



## Nightykk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I have, I can even send a profile with ready overclocking @3333 CL14 (dual rank)


With all the looking around, I apparently utterly failed at looking at your signature. Going to read up on that - Thanks


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I have, I can even send a profile with ready overclocking @3333 CL14 (dual rank)


You are doing fantastic with updates and tweeks.

Anyhow application works great now. But as I said before. If i try calculate Fast setting tFAW is Above 54 thats Maximum we can put in. And tRRDS/rRRDL both above maximum we can enter of 12

Testing screenshot option:


----------



## Nightykk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I have, I can even send a profile with ready overclocking @3333 CL14 (dual rank)


With all the looking around, I apparently utterly failed at looking at your signature. Going to read up on that - Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightykk*
> 
> With all the looking around, I apparently utterly failed at looking at your signature. Going to read up on that - Thanks


Also, I'd appreciate that








Is a 3200MHz kit though, no clue how the kit does past 3200.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> Perhaps, do you know how to check? Thaiphoon burner just says "? die".
> 
> It's strange Corsair did not list this ram as supported/recommended for ryzen, but did the 3000mhz version, if it really is b-die.
> 
> EDIT: Actually it says Samsung in the manufacturer.
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/6/6e/6e1c9190_image.png


You posted this question in the memory thread, I gave a suggestion and author of software replied why you have "?", link.


----------



## Anty

Weird story.
I never had cold boot problems before. Only normal dual boot and mem training succeed at first or second attempt.
But last 3 days it is going worse and worse. Today it was a pain - 3466 was not able to train regardless of voltages or timings. Only trick with setting RAM freq to 3200, boot and train, set to 3466 and reset worked.

I just wonder why? No BIOS changes for days. Only measurable difference is temperature - before it was 25C minimum, last few days around 20C. Is cold boot really because of cold







?
And it was not real cold boot from power off from PSU - just normal power off with that freaking green light on all the time (it drives me mad at night). There was no power outage too for sure - otherwise clock in the oven would reset









I hope it is not some kind of silent degradation - the longer you use ryzen the worse it gets


----------



## gupsterg

Get a heater for your Ryzen







.

Page 5 of Elmors PDF in OP you will find some info regarding how lower temps can lead to IMC not attaining higher frequency.


----------



## Anty

I saw it - but I was convinced it it more a problem for very low temps.
So what - in December it would be like trying to start old diesel engine car when it is -20C outside







?
Can't be BIOS changed with new option to boot at safe speed (2133), do some heavy mem transfers and CPU calculations for a while and then attempt to do proper boot?


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilgam3sh*
> 
> well atleast you can access BIOS, I can't even do that... stuck with error code 0d... I think it's RMA time but would be nice if it's possible to solve..


Many post back, you can see it happened exactly to me (note: look at if led on C6H is *yellow* color + error 0d) then I ask for it here and for private to Elmor and finally I solved it:

1) Return Corsair memory 3000 LPX.
2) Buy Gskill F4-3200c14-GTZ (B-die)

*Note*: before RMA check if DDR4 modules are well installed,

I hope that helps you,


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> You posted this question in the memory thread, I gave a suggestion and author of software replied why you have "?", link.


I see that now, thanks man. The previous poster seemed to imply this ram is either hynix or samsung b, I guess there's another option.
That sucks, is E die the worst it gets?


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> There is a way to enter the boot menu if you are unable to use Windows, you need to do this:
> 
> - Shutdown.
> - Start the PC.
> - *When Windows is loading* (circle appears), just use the RESET button of your PC.
> - *When Windows is loading again*, use the RESET again.
> - Then Windows would boot into the safe boot menu.
> 
> TLDR: Don't let Windows boot, *twice*.


THANKS, I'll try it.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.6 v8*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdYUFlam9NckVOTGc/view?usp=sharing
> ---
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *UHQ XMP* - Samsung b-die with XMP profile
> *HQ XMP* - Hynix MFR / AFR + Samsung c,d,e-die + Micron with XMP profile
> *Without XMP* - for all memory without XMP profile
> 
> * button *Save* - the program remembers your entered values
> * button *Screen* - makes screenshots
> 
> *What values to enter?*
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. still there will be a lot of corrections of calculations, do not worry


First, thanks you for your tools.
what is EDC enabled?
Does this tool work with for dual rank 2x16 B-die? It does.

---


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> First, thanks you for your tools.
> 
> Does this tool work with for dual rank 2x16 B-die?
> 
> what is EDC enabled?
> ---


theres a later v8 version now mate

it cured a few issues when using english/uk keyboards etc


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> I saw it - but I was convinced it it more a problem for very low temps.
> So what - in December it would be like trying to start old diesel engine car when it is -20C outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Possibly







. Incoming winter mod, mount glow plug system to HS assembly! LOL.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Can't be BIOS changed with new option to boot at safe speed (2133), do some heavy mem transfers and CPU calculations for a while and then attempt to do proper boot?


Dunno, some CPUs tend to do it and others not. It has cropped up a few times in thread. Also as tuning RAM on Ryzen is tricky it's hard to say if at that particular time a member experienced it due to this aspect or settings or lack of UEFI development







.

Perhaps the UEFIs which take longer/do more post training would be solution, see if UEFI 9920 is better or not when lower ambient temps are experienced.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> I see that now, thanks man. The previous poster seemed to imply this ram is either hynix or samsung b, I guess there's another option.
> That sucks, is E die the worst it gets?


Could be. Some seem to manage reasonable results, but is down to a lot of tweaking and time/effort being ploughed in. If you bought recently perhaps try to swap kit for ones with Samsung B die. RAM pricing is as bad, if not worse than GPUs currently







.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> theres a later v8 version now mate
> 
> it cured a few issues when using english/uk keyboards etc


yes, this thread is faster that me reading and writting english ¡¡








--


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Could be. Some seem to manage reasonable results, but is down to a lot of tweaking and time/effort being ploughed in. If you bought recently perhaps try to swap kit for ones with Samsung B die. RAM pricing is as bad, if not worse than GPUs currently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Bought it at april, do you think amazon could accept a return? lol.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> You are doing fantastic with updates and tweeks.
> 
> Anyhow application works great now. But as I said before. If i try calculate Fast setting tFAW is Above 54 thats Maximum we can put in. And tRRDS/rRRDL both above maximum we can enter of 12
> 
> Testing screenshot option:


this is incorrectly read by "SPD", the values are 2 times greater than necessary. A very common problem with this is "HOF"


----------



## Nightykk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I have, I can even send a profile with ready overclocking @3333 CL14 (dual rank)


I'm trying out your 3333 MHz settings from: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ubpbdMcdiS37g_dReCX-49Auk-aRAcTs-8cVNL1caHo/edit#gid=1006657150 - although at 3200 MHz.
Been running a memtest for the last 3 hours, zero issues detected. So that is something.

AIDA doesn't really show any improvements over my 3046MHz 14-14-14-34 1T though, but uh - they're running at 3200 now.

Am going to push my 1800X back up to 4GHz though, instead of 3.8 - or possibly 4.1GHz (been running at 4050 for a couple of months). Anything I should be aware of, with your settings, that might interfere with this?

Also, I did however not have these settings available in my BIOS(?)
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [60.0 Ohm]

But, I'm guessing those might be either 1701 settings, or the "mod BIOS " from the google docs link? (Am on 1403 atm).

Update:
Running at 4GHz again, at 1.35V, with the same settings as provided in the above link, the Voltage for 3.8GHz caused the computer to insta-turn-off while simcrafting - I found Simcrafting to be a great way to test stability







.
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 4]
CPU Current Capability [130%]
etc.


----------



## porschedrifter

Hey guys, so what is the recommended bios to be running ATM? I'm currently on 1701

2. I'm seeing voltage spikes on HWinfo with votage on auto at a max of 1.482 on stock clocks
then the CPU CORE VOltage (SVI2 TFN) reports max as 1.537

Any ideas?


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightykk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I have, I can even send a profile with ready overclocking @3333 CL14 (dual rank)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying out your settings from: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ubpbdMcdiS37g_dReCX-49Auk-aRAcTs-8cVNL1caHo/edit#gid=1006657150
> Been running a memtest for the last 3 hours, zero issues detected. So that is something.
> 
> AIDA doesn't really show any improvements over my 3046MHz 14-14-14-34 1T though, but uh - they're running at 3200 now.
> 
> Am going to push my 1800X back up to 4GHz though, instead of 3.8 - or possibly 4.1GHz (been running at 4050 for a couple of months). Anything I should be aware of, with your settings, that might interfere with this?
> 
> Also, I did however not have these settings available in my BIOS(?)
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [60.0 Ohm]
> 
> But, I'm guessing those might be either 1701 settings, or the "mod BIOS " from the google docs link? (Am on 1403 atm).
Click to expand...

These settings are in the 9920 BIOS, and perhaps a few earlier ones.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> this is incorrectly read by "SPD", the values are 2 times greater than necessary. A very common problem with this is "HOF"


Let me get this straight. Ones I'w put in are wrong or the ones calculator is giving me are twice as high ??. Shoul i just half those values that calculator is giving me for those 3 parameters ?? Or ??

Thanks forfinfing time to answer. Not taht good with DDR overclocking. Calculator is new to me just used brutal classic way always. Onetiming down memtest next timing down memtest ect. On Sandyplatform took me 2 weeks to get tightest timings possible going









Anyhow Off to Trance Rave :]


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> this is incorrectly read by "SPD", the values are 2 times greater than necessary. A very common problem with this is "HOF"


so i should half values that calculator is giving me ?? Or XMP readout is wrong ?? Throw me a bone in spare minute what should I investigate to test the values from the calculator


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> so i should half values that calculator is giving me ?? Or XMP readout is wrong ?? Throw me a bone in spare minute what should I investigate to test the values from the calculator


tFAW should be between 4x and 8x tRRD_S
So with tRRD_S being 8 ns ... the tFAW should be 55T at minimum and 111T at maximum
Conclusion : The calculator is correct when it shows you the tFAW value of 78
It's not the fastest value though ^^

Edit:
Corrected some values and my conclusion


----------



## ciukacz

A couple of days ago I bought Plextor M8PeG 1TB (M.2 form factor), my first NVME SSD.
I noticed that by default all SMART monitoring software has issues reading counters from this drive:
- SSDLife Free fails every single time
- CrystalDiskInfo is hit or miss, sometimes I have to rescan (F6) 10+ times for counters to appear
- HWInfo64 sensors will show SMART section once in a couple of launches. Have to quit and launch HWInfo64 again for it to try and read SMART counters again.

ONLY if I do the registry hack that exposes hidden power plan setting "NVME idle timeout" AND change the default from 100ms to some larger value (like 60s) ONLY THEN reading of SMART counters will work for HWInfo64 and CrystalDiskInfo (but not for SSDLife Free). I guess that means this drive does not respond to SMART queries when put to some power saving state.

And my question is: is this normal or indicative of a failing/bad drive?
If this is to be expected then is this maybe Plextor specific? AM4 specific?

Other parts:
- Ryzen CPU
- ASUS Crosshair VI Hero motherboard

Other details (some probably irrelevant):
- performance of the drive is on par with what I've seen in reviews on AM4 (which is a bit lower than Intel)
- BIOS section "NVME controller and drive information" does not show the drive
- configured as a boot drive (works)
- Windows 10 Pro FCU (1709)
- AMD chipset drivers installed
- Ryzen balanced power plan
- latest official motherboard BIOS (1701)
- latest SSD firmware (1.06)
- fast startup disabled in OS (for WOL from shutdown to work)
- hibernation disabled (plain S3 only)
- Microsoft's native NVME driver
- CSM disabled in BIOS
- GPT partitioning scheme
- M.2 speed set to Gen 3 in BIOS
- all SMART monitoring software used is up to date


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciukacz*
> 
> A couple of days ago I bought Plextor M8PeG 1TB (M.2 form factor), my first NVME SSD.
> I noticed that by default all SMART monitoring software has issues reading counters from this drive:
> - SSDLife Free fails every single time
> - CrystalDiskInfo is hit or miss, sometimes I have to rescan (F6) 10+ times for counters to appear
> - HWInfo64 sensors will show SMART section once in a couple of launches. Have to quit and launch HWInfo64 again for it to try and read SMART counters again.
> 
> ONLY if I do the registry hack that exposes hidden power plan setting "NVME idle timeout" AND change the default from 100ms to some larger value (like 60s) ONLY THEN reading of SMART counters will work for HWInfo64 and CrystalDiskInfo (but not for SSDLife Free). I guess that means this drive does not respond to SMART queries when put to some power saving state.
> 
> And my question is: is this normal or indicative of a failing/bad drive?
> If this is to be expected then is this maybe Plextor specific? AM4 specific?
> 
> Other parts:
> - Ryzen CPU
> - ASUS Crosshair VI Hero motherboard
> 
> Other details (some probably irrelevant):
> - performance of the drive is on par with what I've seen in reviews on AM4 (which is a bit lower than Intel)
> - BIOS section "NVME controller and drive information" does not show the drive
> - configured as a boot drive (works)
> - Windows 10 Pro FCU (1709)
> - AMD chipset drivers installed
> - Ryzen balanced power plan
> - latest official motherboard BIOS (1701)
> - latest SSD firmware (1.06)
> - fast startup disabled in OS (for WOL from shutdown to work)
> - hibernation disabled (plain S3 only)
> - Microsoft's native NVME driver
> - CSM disabled in BIOS
> - GPT partitioning scheme
> - M.2 speed set to Gen 3 in BIOS
> - all SMART monitoring software used is up to date


I would suggest to test with AS SSD Benchmark
That always works best imo
Also.. you should check if you have the latest NVME driver installed Preferably from the vendor itself
And ofc... the chipsetdrivers should be up to date


----------



## ciukacz

AS-SSD looks good, chipset drivers 17.30, Plextor does not provide it's own driver, it relies on Microsoft's native NVME driver


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciukacz*
> 
> AS-SSD looks good, chipset drivers 17.30, Plextor does not provide it's own driver, it relies on Microsoft's native NVME driver


Not sure how well it will work for you but i've heard of people using the Samsung driver for their drive if own vendor didn't provide it
You can try this one http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/product/consumer/960evo.html


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightykk*
> 
> With all the looking around, I apparently utterly failed at looking at your signature. Going to read up on that - Thanks


My DDR4 is Gskill F4-3200c14-GTZ dual rank 2 x16 Gb (Samsung B-die). Although your memory is other, you can try my settings.

For 1403 Bios, my settings down let you get 3333 strap.

However, with 1701, (only two days by now I install it) until now only stable at 3200. *UPDATE: Now stable at 3333 with 1701.*

If when you try your new settings works ok, I would ask you to publish it here, not all configurations work the same on all PCs with the same memory, so we would compare different setup.

Thanks.

PD: EC1 310 on C6H
---


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porschedrifter*
> 
> Hey guys, so what is the recommended bios to be running ATM? I'm currently on 1701
> 
> 2. I'm seeing voltage spikes on HWinfo with votage on auto at a max of 1.482 on stock clocks
> then the CPU CORE VOltage (SVI2 TFN) reports max as 1.537
> 
> Any ideas?


For me I stay on 9920 with a Pstate 0 OC. Most everything works except return from sleep thing.

Voltage is a little different than the 9590








What you're seeing on default settings is normal. (usually scary) but remember on default settings values you see are only applied to a few cores.
Not the same as when we OC when voltage is applied to all cores at once.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Updated the HCI MemTestPro Launcher.
> 
> Download.
> 
> Remember that it only works with the *PRO* version of MemTest.
> 
> Place the executable inside the HCI MemTest Pro folder.
> 
> Changelog
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ===================================================
> 
> v 1.0.0.7 - 08/08/2017:
> 
> * Beta: This version should not crash under any circumstance
> * Fixed: Input boxes accepted any character
> * Fixed: You could start Instances with 0 RAM
> * Added: The window is now fixed resolution
> * Added: Enter key will now start the Instances
> 
> * To do: Detect system threads and memory and apply settings on load (memory/threads)
> 
> v 1.0.0.6 - 29/07/2017
> 
> - Initial Alpha Release
> - This version will crash if the user enters invalid data


I should have done this (Pro version and this Launcher) a long time ago thank you very much! What a time saver!!
Works great +Rep


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> tFAW should be between 4x and 8x tRRD_S
> So with tRRD_S being 8 ns ... the tFAW should be 55T at minimum and 111T at maximum
> Conclusion : The calculator is correct when it shows you the tFAW value of 78
> It's not the fastest value though ^^
> 
> Edit:
> Corrected some values and my conclusion


Well ye but You cant put number above 54 tFAW in bios thats what in on about. Or is it 1701 bios bug?? Never had it above 40 before


----------



## LightningManGTS

@1usmus

Finally got around to try out the keyboard fix and test/try out the calc's timmings. for the most part the timmings it crunched out works (Always gonna be some level of error)

Here's what it calculated based off my ram set: G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 3200mhzCas14 Model F4-3200C14Q-32GTZR



And with EC1 9458 and Bios 1602 I managed



BLK: 104.5
MemSpeed: 3344
DramV: 1.45 Extreme manual 300khz
Soc: 1.2 LLC3 Optimized
VDDP: 1.005
VTTDDR : 0.726
VPP_Mem: 2.52
CLDO 900
Cad Rec 3 from Calc

unfortunately I could not get it to boot and stick without gear down mode enabled and I had to bump ras up by 2 for stability after erroring in I also dropped any modifications to proc and rtt as that would refuse boot and stick as well.
Unfortunately Windows 10 with the falls creators update with these timmings still hangs a bit when it goes to start explorer after login, similarly to how it behaved with my settings that were rock solid on the last windows update. cad bus seems to effect this to some degree as I get variances of initial system hang with 30/30/40/60 24/24/40/60 and default on my previous settings. with this being a bit more solid I'll be screwing around with cad way more tomorrow and see what I come up with. It might be that I was on to something and that aura and classic shell was also effecting this but I didn't methodically poke that line of thought with any sort of concrete testing so....

also fairly certain, given when I checked with the old setting when I updated, my score would be higher if it was the last windows update but..



slowly but surely getting to 170 cp


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> @1usmus
> 
> Finally got around to try out the keyboard fix and test/try out the calc's timmings. for the most part the timmings it crunched out works (Always gonna be some level of error)
> 
> Here's what it calculated based off my ram set: G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 3200mhzCas14 Model F4-3200C14Q-32GTZR
> 
> 
> 
> And with EC1 9458 and Bios 1602 I managed
> 
> 
> 
> BLK: 104.5
> MemSpeed: 3344
> DramV: 1.45 Extreme manual 300khz
> Soc: 1.2 LLC3 Optimized
> VDDP: 1.005
> VTTDDR : 0.726
> VPP_Mem: 2.52
> CLDO 900
> Cad Rec 3 from Calc
> 
> unfortunately I could not get it to boot and stick without gear down mode enabled and I had to bump ras up by 2 for stability after erroring in I also dropped any modifications to proc and rtt as that would refuse boot and stick as well.
> Unfortunately Windows 10 with the falls creators update with these timmings still hangs a bit when it goes to start explorer after login, similarly to how it behaved with my settings that were rock solid on the last windows update. cad bus seems to effect this to some degree as I get variances of initial system hang with 30/30/40/60 24/24/40/60 and default on my previous settings. with this being a bit more solid I'll be screwing around with cad way more tomorrow and see what I come up with. It might be that I was on to something and that aura and classic shell was also effecting this but I didn't methodically poke that line of thought with any sort of concrete testing so....
> 
> also fairly certain, given when I checked with the old setting when I updated, my score would be higher if it was the last windows update but..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slowly but surely getting to 170 cp


We can see here an issue that will certainly drive some crazy. Comparing tRFCns in Ryzen Timing Checker to tRFCns in Ryzen DRAM Calculator we find a factor of approximately 2. I assume that this is because RTC is calculating transfer time from MT/s and RDC is calculating cycle time from the actual clock frequency (Hz). Somehow these need to be distinguished by the terminology used.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciukacz*
> 
> A couple of days ago I bought Plextor M8PeG 1TB (M.2 form factor), my first NVME SSD.
> I noticed that by default all SMART monitoring software has issues reading counters from this drive:
> - SSDLife Free fails every single time
> - CrystalDiskInfo is hit or miss, sometimes I have to rescan (F6) 10+ times for counters to appear
> - HWInfo64 sensors will show SMART section once in a couple of launches. Have to quit and launch HWInfo64 again for it to try and read SMART counters again.
> 
> ONLY if I do the registry hack that exposes hidden power plan setting "NVME idle timeout" AND change the default from 100ms to some larger value (like 60s) ONLY THEN reading of SMART counters will work for HWInfo64 and CrystalDiskInfo (but not for SSDLife Free). I guess that means this drive does not respond to SMART queries when put to some power saving state.
> 
> And my question is: is this normal or indicative of a failing/bad drive?
> If this is to be expected then is this maybe Plextor specific? AM4 specific?
> 
> Other parts:
> - Ryzen CPU
> - ASUS Crosshair VI Hero motherboard
> 
> Other details (some probably irrelevant):
> - performance of the drive is on par with what I've seen in reviews on AM4 (which is a bit lower than Intel)
> - BIOS section "NVME controller and drive information" does not show the drive
> - configured as a boot drive (works)
> - Windows 10 Pro FCU (1709)
> - AMD chipset drivers installed
> - Ryzen balanced power plan
> - latest official motherboard BIOS (1701)
> - latest SSD firmware (1.06)
> - fast startup disabled in OS (for WOL from shutdown to work)
> - hibernation disabled (plain S3 only)
> - Microsoft's native NVME driver
> - CSM disabled in BIOS
> - GPT partitioning scheme
> - M.2 speed set to Gen 3 in BIOS
> - all SMART monitoring software used is up to date


Why do you have CSM disabled? I Can't even boot when i disable it.

I would enable it and see what you get.

Have you also enabled or disabled Windows write back caching? This is what i need to use in order to get full potential from my Samsung 950 Pro:



Best program to test SSD's is Anvil IMO, it shows all the speeds and you can check SMART Data as well.


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> @1usmus
> 
> Finally got around to try out the keyboard fix and test/try out the calc's timmings. for the most part the timmings it crunched out works (Always gonna be some level of error)
> 
> Here's what it calculated based off my ram set: G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 3200mhzCas14 Model F4-3200C14Q-32GTZR
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with EC1 9458 and Bios 1602 I managed
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLK: 104.5
> MemSpeed: 3344
> DramV: 1.45 Extreme manual 300khz
> Soc: 1.2 LLC3 Optimized
> VDDP: 1.005
> VTTDDR : 0.726
> VPP_Mem: 2.52
> CLDO 900
> Cad Rec 3 from Calc
> 
> unfortunately I could not get it to boot and stick without gear down mode enabled and I had to bump ras up by 2 for stability after erroring in I also dropped any modifications to proc and rtt as that would refuse boot and stick as well.
> Unfortunately Windows 10 with the falls creators update with these timmings still hangs a bit when it goes to start explorer after login, similarly to how it behaved with my settings that were rock solid on the last windows update. cad bus seems to effect this to some degree as I get variances of initial system hang with 30/30/40/60 24/24/40/60 and default on my previous settings. with this being a bit more solid I'll be screwing around with cad way more tomorrow and see what I come up with. It might be that I was on to something and that aura and classic shell was also effecting this but I didn't methodically poke that line of thought with any sort of concrete testing so....
> 
> also fairly certain, given when I checked with the old setting when I updated, my score would be higher if it was the last windows update but..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slowly but surely getting to 170 cp


Disable GearDown and maybe you can lower ur main latencies, like tRCDWR and tRP. It helped me with dual channel. I was able to lower tRP 21% (14 > 11). But it also depends of ur voltage. I'm a bit higher side.


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Oh, look at that, Ryzen processors killing themselves with over 1.5v? That's a fairytale that doesn't happen....


i really don't know if voltage killed it or not. core 1 and core 15 developed critical (not warning) cache hierarchy errors in event viewer that then turned into system freezes and reboots shortly after they appeared. amd issued a warranty replacement right away.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> I see. I wonder how good it would run with better ram.
> I did manage to get it to 3200mhz with procODT, we'll see how stable it is and if I can push it higher than default...
> I should definitely not keep volage on auto then, right?
> It's on default right now and it gets to 1.26 during stress testing but it randomly jumps to 1.4 and 1.5 while idle. Wasn't sure if that's false readings.


from talking to amd and amd_robert on reddit they assured these voltages are "normal" xfr behavior. as long as _*average*_ is under 1.42v's you are fine. they told me to focus more on the average voltage rather than the spikes. though i'll admit they still make my stomach uneasy but hey if it fries i'll send it in, again. this is apparently amd _default_ certified voltage behavior.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Why do you have CSM disabled? I Can't even boot when i disable it.
> 
> I would enable it and see what you get.
> 
> Have you also enabled or disabled Windows write back caching? This is what i need to use in order to get full potential from my Samsung 950 Pro:
> 
> 
> 
> Best program to test SSD's is Anvil IMO, it shows all the speeds and you can check SMART Data as well.


I have a Samsung SSD 960 EVO 1TB and there's no mention of SCSI. I guess maybe the 950 Pro is different.
I believe the selected boot device is called "Samsung M.2 Manager"
I have CSM disabled, OS Type = Windows UEFI mode. Write back caching is enabled by default.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> I have a Samsung SSD 960 EVO 1TB and there's no mention of SCSI. I guess maybe the 950 Pro is different.
> I believe the selected boot device is called "Samsung M.2 Manager"
> I have CSM disabled, OS Type = Windows UEFI mode. Write back caching is enabled by default.


For my 500Gb version there is

Perhaps you didn't look at the right spot


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Well ye but You cant put number above 54 tFAW in bios thats what in on about. Or is it 1701 bios bug?? Never had it above 40 before


I'm on the 1501 bios and here it's also limited to 54 tFAW


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciukacz*
> 
> A couple of days ago I bought Plextor M8PeG 1TB (M.2 form factor), my first NVME SSD.
> I noticed that by default all SMART monitoring software has issues reading counters from this drive:
> - SSDLife Free fails every single time
> - CrystalDiskInfo is hit or miss, sometimes I have to rescan (F6) 10+ times for counters to appear
> - HWInfo64 sensors will show SMART section once in a couple of launches. Have to quit and launch HWInfo64 again for it to try and read SMART counters again.
> 
> ONLY if I do the registry hack that exposes hidden power plan setting "NVME idle timeout" AND change the default from 100ms to some larger value (like 60s) ONLY THEN reading of SMART counters will work for HWInfo64 and CrystalDiskInfo (but not for SSDLife Free). I guess that means this drive does not respond to SMART queries when put to some power saving state.
> 
> And my question is: is this normal or indicative of a failing/bad drive?
> If this is to be expected then is this maybe Plextor specific? AM4 specific?


Maybe try re-seating the M.2 drive. Boot into Safe Mode and see if you can get a SMART reading quickly. Forget SSDLife and use the other two programs.


----------



## Nightykk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> My DDR4 is Gskill F4-3200c14-GTZ dual rank 2 x16 Gb (Samsung B-die). Although your memory is other, you can try my settings.
> 
> For 1403 Bios, my settings down let you get 3333 strap.
> 
> However, with 1701, (only two days by now I install it) until now only stable at 3200.
> 
> If when you try your new settings works ok, I would ask you to publish it here, not all configurations work the same on all PCs with the same memory, so we would compare different setup.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> PD: EC1 310 on C6H
> ---


Am using the F4-3200C14D-32GVK kit - https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-32gvk *oh woops, you edited asking this part out, my bad!*

Running the 1403 BIOS, tried 3333 MHz this morning, got 4 errors within the first 30min, so moved them back down to 3200 MHz - with the 1usmus settings.
I might try your settings out, will get back to you if I do









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> These settings are in the 9920 BIOS, and perhaps a few earlier ones.


'aight, thank you - appreciate the reply.
Any idea about how much those 'missing' settings might cost me? As stated above, 3333 MHz threw off errors.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

@lordzed83
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Well ye but You cant put number above 54 tFAW in bios thats what in on about. Or is it 1701 bios bug?? Never had it above 40 before


I tried your kitvalues and it gave the same results on the fast settings
However..... For "Safe" settings it gave a tFAW of 52 wich is plausible
But i think your right in saying that the calculated tFAW values should be looked at again
Things don't sum up correctly

Think you should use 3466 as frequency... as that's the strap you want the settings for
Your sure you entered the XMP values for tRRD ?
They seem a bit on the high side (in your screenshot)

@1usmus
For me the calculator shows "to high values" on both presets so there is definitly something not right in the formula's
tFAW should be between 4x and 8x tRRD_S
Perhaps you should also add a value-ceiling in the outcomes








As the board can only handle values going up to a certain number (different for each timing)
You should be able to extract the maximums from the bios with the tool you used to enable a certain menu


----------



## ciukacz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Why do you have CSM disabled? I Can't even boot when i disable it.
> (...)
> Best program to test SSD's is Anvil IMO, it shows all the speeds and you can check SMART Data as well.


you can't boot with CSM disabled because you haven't installed Windows in UEFI mode but in legacy mode.
where do you see SMART counters in Anvil?

do you see your drive in BIOS section Advanced/NVME information or in Advanced/SMART?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightykk*
> 
> I'm trying out your 3333 MHz settings from: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ubpbdMcdiS37g_dReCX-49Auk-aRAcTs-8cVNL1caHo/edit#gid=1006657150 - although at 3200 MHz.
> Been running a memtest for the last 3 hours, zero issues detected. So that is something.
> 
> AIDA doesn't really show any improvements over my 3046MHz 14-14-14-34 1T though, but uh - they're running at 3200 now.
> 
> Am going to push my 1800X back up to 4GHz though, instead of 3.8 - or possibly 4.1GHz (been running at 4050 for a couple of months). Anything I should be aware of, with your settings, that might interfere with this?
> 
> Also, I did however not have these settings available in my BIOS(?)
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [60.0 Ohm]
> 
> But, I'm guessing those might be either 1701 settings, or the "mod BIOS " from the google docs link? (Am on 1403 atm).
> 
> Update:
> Running at 4GHz again, at 1.35V, with the same settings as provided in the above link, the Voltage for 3.8GHz caused the computer to insta-turn-off while simcrafting - I found Simcrafting to be a great way to test stability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 4]
> CPU Current Capability [130%]
> etc.


I was unable to stabilize 3333 when overclocking the processor more than 3800 MHz +, the noise "CPU VRM" affects the signal quality
In the modified BIOS open the "PCH" menu, there are no more differences. It is necessary to use the last bios, otherwise nothing will turn out
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Let me get this straight. Ones I'w put in are wrong or the ones calculator is giving me are twice as high ??. Shoul i just half those values that calculator is giving me for those 3 parameters ?? Or ??
> 
> Thanks forfinfing time to answer. Not taht good with DDR overclocking. Calculator is new to me just used brutal classic way always. Onetiming down memtest next timing down memtest ect. On Sandyplatform took me 2 weeks to get tightest timings possible going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow Off to Trance Rave :]


tRRDS и tRRDL these are different values, by default for the slowest chips "ns" will be 3.700 and 6.000 maximum. In the new version, I will protect against too large numbers








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Let me get this straight. Ones I'w put in are wrong or the ones calculator is giving me are twice as high ??. Shoul i just half those values that calculator is giving me for those 3 parameters ?? Or ??
> 
> Thanks forfinfing time to answer. Not taht good with DDR overclocking. Calculator is new to me just used brutal classic way always. Onetiming down memtest next timing down memtest ect. On Sandyplatform took me 2 weeks to get tightest timings possible going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow Off to Trance Rave :]


tRRDS и tRRDL these are different values, by default for the slowest chips "ns" will be 3700 and 6000 maximum
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> @1usmus
> 
> Finally got around to try out the keyboard fix and test/try out the calc's timmings. for the most part the timmings it crunched out works (Always gonna be some level of error)
> 
> Here's what it calculated based off my ram set: G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 3200mhzCas14 Model F4-3200C14Q-32GTZR
> 
> 
> 
> And with EC1 9458 and Bios 1602 I managed
> 
> 
> 
> BLK: 104.5
> MemSpeed: 3344
> DramV: 1.45 Extreme manual 300khz
> Soc: 1.2 LLC3 Optimized
> VDDP: 1.005
> VTTDDR : 0.726
> VPP_Mem: 2.52
> CLDO 900
> Cad Rec 3 from Calc
> 
> unfortunately I could not get it to boot and stick without gear down mode enabled and I had to bump ras up by 2 for stability after erroring in I also dropped any modifications to proc and rtt as that would refuse boot and stick as well.
> Unfortunately Windows 10 with the falls creators update with these timmings still hangs a bit when it goes to start explorer after login, similarly to how it behaved with my settings that were rock solid on the last windows update. cad bus seems to effect this to some degree as I get variances of initial system hang with 30/30/40/60 24/24/40/60 and default on my previous settings. with this being a bit more solid I'll be screwing around with cad way more tomorrow and see what I come up with. It might be that I was on to something and that aura and classic shell was also effecting this but I didn't methodically poke that line of thought with any sort of concrete testing so....
> 
> also fairly certain, given when I checked with the old setting when I updated, my score would be higher if it was the last windows update but..
> 
> 
> 
> slowly but surely getting to 170 cp


1) I did not investigate memory behavior during overclocking via "BCLK"
2) "tRFCns" 320.000 can not be, it is either 260 or 350 depending on the chips.
3) high voltage "VTT DDR" helps to deal with errors, but friezes appear in the system


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> @lordzed83
> I tried your kitvalues and it gave the same results on the fast settings
> However..... For "Safe" settings it gave a tFAW of 52 wich is plausible
> But i think your right in saying that the calculated tFAW values should be looked at again
> Things don't sum up correctly
> 
> Think you should use 3466 as frequency... as that's the strap you want the settings for
> Your sure you entered the XMP values for tRRD ?
> They seem a bit on the high side (in your screenshot)
> 
> @1usmus
> For me the calculator shows "to high values" on both presets so there is definitly something not right in the formula's
> tFAW should be between 4x and 8x tRRD_S
> Perhaps you should also add a value-ceiling in the outcomes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the board can only handle values going up to a certain number (different for each timing)
> You should be able to extract the maximums from the bios with the tool you used to enable a certain menu


I will add protection from too large numbers








I repeat, this occurs when the SPD is incorrectly read, 8.000 and 9.000ns can not be


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightykk*
> 
> Also, I did however not have these settings available in my BIOS(?)
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [60.0 Ohm]
> 
> But, I'm guessing those might be either 1701 settings, or the "mod BIOS " from the google docs link? (Am on 1403 atm).


From UEFI 1401 (13/06/17 onwards) the UEFI have options to tweak CAD Bus. The options originally were exposed within Advanced > AMD CBS > DDR4 Common Options > CAD Bus Configuration. IIRC from UEFI 9920 (21/07/17) they have also been exposed in Extreme Tweaker > DRAM Timing Control.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciukacz*
> 
> you can't boot with CSM disabled because you haven't installed Windows in UEFI mode but in legacy mode.
> where do you see SMART counters in Anvil?
> 
> do you see your drive in BIOS section Advanced/NVME information or in Advanced/SMART?


Aha, so that's why i am getting SCSI in devise manager perhaps.

Its in Anvil under system information, there is a lot of data there.

More info on SMART data can be found in this program: http://www.hdtune.com/


----------



## 1usmus

upd
*@lordzed83* *DarkLordThe1st*

for example

Intel XMP by default works with 2T command rate. Ryzen profile works with 1T. Difference between 2T and 1T (1.5ns vs 0.938ns max 0.666ns min)

2T/1T = 1.5 / 0.938 = 1.6 and 1.5 / 0.666 = 2.25

Intel XMP tRRDL have 9 ns for 2T and 9 / 1.6 = 5.625ns for 1T Ryzen
for tRRDS 9 / 2.25 = 4 ns


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> upd
> *@lordzed83*
> 
> for example
> 
> Intel XMP by default works with 2T command rate. Ryzen profile works with 1T. Difference between 2T and 1T (1.5ns vs 0.938ns max 0.666ns min)
> 
> 2T/1T = 1.5 / 0.938 = 1.6 and 1.5 / 0.666 = 2.25
> 
> Intel XMP tRRDL have 9 ns for 2T and 9 / 1.6 = 5.625ns for 1T Ryzen
> for tRRDS 9 / 2.25 = 4 ns


was that English? lol, 1T > 2T right?

on a side note, i got some thermal grizzly kryonaut last night, applied it, temps went down for about a day and then i booted my PC today and i was hitting 70c! im out of thermal paste so i cant even add more







$12 for 1g is such a rip off lol


----------



## Nightykk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> From UEFI 1401 (13/06/17 onwards) the UEFI have options to tweak CAD Bus. The options originally were exposed within Advanced > AMD CBS > DDR4 Common Options > CAD Bus Configuration. IIRC from UEFI 9920 (21/07/17) they have also been exposed in Extreme Tweaker > DRAM Timing Control.


I'll try taking a look into that, thank you! I did look for them in the AMD CBS menu, but must have missed them.
Can anyone explain what these settings actually does though? Am curious.

The:
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
[...] etc.

I'mma google.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> was that English? lol, 1T > 2T right?
> 
> on a side note, i got some thermal grizzly kryonaut last night, applied it, temps went down for about a day and then i booted my PC today and i was hitting 70c! im out of thermal paste so i cant even add more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $12 for 1g is such a rip off lol


Command rate (CR)
The amount of time, in cycles, between when a DRAM chip is selected and a command is executed.


----------



## jajo42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev8*
> 
> Hi, just for documentation, and to possibly help others, I will update my case.
> 
> - I always end up with Q-Code 90 and VGA white led ON.
> - *Tried 2 different VGA* (functioning on other systems), no luck
> - *Tried another RAM* (Kingston 4GB 2133 C14 Hyper FuryX), no luck
> - Tried Flashback (all 11 bioses released up now, from 0003 to 1201, with 2 different USB keys), no luck
> - Tried multiple Flashback of BIOS1201, 5 times in a row, nothing..
> - Tried swapping VGA on the 3 PCI express, no luck
> - Tried VGA/HDMI cables, no luck
> - Tried loosening the stock Wraith cooler (and also removing it...), no luck
> - Tried booting from USB Ubuntu on all USB ports, .. (yes, no luck)
> - Reseated various times CPU...
> - Tried attaching HDD with Ubuntu to all 8 SATA ports..
> - Power supply is Seasonic G series 450W (and no other peripherals connected)
> - Motherboard arrived [and then after 1 hour "died"] with BIOS 0902
> 
> At this point, I think I can exclude RAM and VGA, and just have to RMA motherboard or CPU.
> 
> I have 4 doubts remaining (maybe only @elmor can answer?):
> 
> 1) Since I swapped the HDD from previous PC, with Athlon II X3, is it possible that, in Ubuntu, the AMD microcode of the previous CPU messed up Ryzen CPU? Is the microcode rewritten to correct one each time I flashback a BIOS?
> 2) Is it possible that something PCIExpress has been messed up by VGA or on CPU?
> 3) Is it possible that *psensor* on ubuntu messed up motherboard when reading sensors?
> 4) Is it possible to have an explanation from ASUS BIOS guys of qcode 90 + VGA led? Does it refer to VGA, CPU/PCIE management, or RAM? (also to understand what part I have to RMA....)
> 
> Thank you in advance for possible answers, (if any)!
> Sorry for long post.. and thank you for sharing your experiences, I am learning a lot..


did you find a solution? did you RMA your c6h?

i have the same q-code and vga led out of nowhere.
OC was stable and voltages in the very safe zone. while watching youtube the display went black and after reboot i got the code 90 with vga led.
i tried nearly all of the above steps with no success. one problem is that i have no other video card to test.
now i`m in the dilemma if i should RMA the c6h or test with other components where i have no idea how to get them temporarily.


----------



## ciukacz

can you guys tell me if you see your NVME SSD listed in BIOS section Advanced->NVME Information
and SMART counters for it under Advanced->HDD\SSD Smart Information?


----------



## Voodoo Jungle

Hi guys! Please read my post in the thread I've just started - DRAM overclocking is PCB dependent. Thanks!


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I was unable to stabilize 3333 when overclocking the processor more than 3800 MHz +, the noise "CPU VRM" affects the signal quality
> In the modified BIOS open the "PCH" menu, there are no more differences. It is necessary to use the last bios, otherwise nothing will turn out
> tRRDS и tRRDL these are different values, by default for the slowest chips "ns" will be 3.700 and 6.000 maximum. In the new version, I will protect against too large numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tRRDS и tRRDL these are different values, by default for the slowest chips "ns" will be 3700 and 6000 maximum
> 
> 
> 1) I did not investigate memory behavior during overclocking via "BCLK"
> 2) "tRFCns" 320.000 can not be, it is either 260 or 350 depending on the chips.
> 3) high voltage "VTT DDR" helps to deal with errors, but friezes appear in the system


Yeah I ended up mistyping huh? I'll punch in trfc 267with tras being 28 and gear down disabled and see what happens, overall though I can't be too upset by the performance increase with the minimal amount of screwing around so +1 and all that


----------



## cjrb007

People and friends, I have to ask you why some times I power on my PC (Asus crosshair vi hero + AMD Ryzen 1800X) and the fans runs at max rpm, windows 10 start and then shutdown the PC...

I'm using 1701 bios.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> tFAW should be between 4x and 8x tRRD_S
> So with tRRD_S being 8 ns ... the tFAW should be 55T at minimum and 111T at maximum
> Conclusion : The calculator is correct when it shows you the tFAW value of 78
> It's not the fastest value though ^^
> 
> Edit:
> Corrected some values and my conclusion


Well ye but You cant put number above 54 tFAW in bios thats what in on about. Or is it 1701 bios bug?? Never had it above 40 before
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> upd
> *@lordzed83* *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> for example
> 
> Intel XMP by default works with 2T command rate. Ryzen profile works with 1T. Difference between 2T and 1T (1.5ns vs 0.938ns max 0.666ns min)
> 
> 2T/1T = 1.5 / 0.938 = 1.6 and 1.5 / 0.666 = 2.25
> 
> Intel XMP tRRDL have 9 ns for 2T and 9 / 1.6 = 5.625ns for 1T Ryzen
> for tRRDS 9 / 2.25 = 4 ns


Thanks for Claryfication As I stated not as good with proper data i r trial and error person








Will have a look just finished free runnig in my Super Saiyan gear. My Ryzen platform finished producing 40gb of footage from last night's rave. Full on stable no crash while mining new BTCZ on Titan 1700x was postproducing 50gb of Footage from last night, so constant load of 440watts from wall for 8 hours.

For Trance lovers.Image that some of US here do more than run IBT CB15 PRime95 Aida and whole galaxy of other benchmarks and stability test. And do test their rigs in Proper use :]





produced on Ryzen


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjrb007*
> 
> People and friends, I have to ask you why some times I power on my PC (Asus crosshair vi hero + AMD Ryzen 1800X) and the fans runs at max rpm, windows 10 start and then shutdown the PC...
> 
> I'm using 1701 bios.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Overheating i assume thermal shotdown. Check contact of CPU and cooler


----------



## cjrb007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Overheating i assume thermal shotdown. Check contact of CPU and cooler


Why this happens only some times?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjrb007*
> 
> Why this happens only some times?


I bet its that ******* temperature offset. Id say disable senceMI in bios and maybe that helps.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> tFAW should be between 4x and 8x tRRD_S
> So with tRRD_S being 8 ns ... the tFAW should be 55T at minimum and 111T at maximum
> Conclusion : The calculator is correct when it shows you the tFAW value of 78
> It's not the fastest value though ^^
> 
> Edit:
> Corrected some values and my conclusion
> 
> 
> 
> Well ye but You cant put number above 54 tFAW in bios thats what in on about. Or is it 1701 bios bug?? Never had it above 40 before
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> upd
> *@lordzed83* *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> for example
> 
> Intel XMP by default works with 2T command rate. Ryzen profile works with 1T. Difference between 2T and 1T (1.5ns vs 0.938ns max 0.666ns min)
> 
> 2T/1T = 1.5 / 0.938 = 1.6 and 1.5 / 0.666 = 2.25
> 
> Intel XMP tRRDL have 9 ns for 2T and 9 / 1.6 = 5.625ns for 1T Ryzen
> for tRRDS 9 / 2.25 = 4 ns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for Claryfication As I stated not as good with proper data i r trial and error person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will have a look just finished free runnig in my Super Saiyan gear. My Ryzen platform finished producinfg 40gb of footage from last night's rave. Full on stable no crash while mining new BTCZ on Titan 1700x was postproducing 50gb of Footage from last night, so constant load of 440watts from wall for 8 hours.
> 
> For Trance lovers.Image that some of US here do more than run IBT CB15 PRime95 Aida and whole galaxy of other benchmarks and stability test. And do test their rigs in Proper use :]
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Maximum Din!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> produced on Ryzen
Click to expand...

Now I understand the basis of your writing style.


----------



## cjrb007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I bet its that ******* temperature offset. Id say disable senceMI in bios and maybe that helps.


Sure, I have Sensemi disabled, my CPU cooler is a CoolerMaster Nepton 280l.

Sometimes this kind of problems cause frustration in the customers. My last PC was and AMD FX-8350 + ASUS Crosshair V Formula, never have problems.

This six months my Ryzen system suffered the fans issue and the cold bug, because a lived in a town where the electricity service is very bad.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightykk*
> 
> ...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> These settings are in the 9920 BIOS, and perhaps a few earlier ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 'aight, thank you - appreciate the reply.
> Any idea about how much those 'missing' settings might cost me? As stated above, 3333 MHz threw off errors.
Click to expand...

@gupsterg pointed out the location. As for effect, I think that they make a difference when operating at 3200 MT/s or above. I didn't rigorously experiment with them; rather tried a few of reportedly successful values by others, such as Ramad, harry sun, 1usmus, etc. Apologies if I have forgotten which of the usual suspects were also important contributors.


----------



## LightningManGTS

So I've gathered two things

1.) I still have to to run tras 30 and gear down mode enabled to boot and run with no errors in memtest86+

2.) apparently asus aura is causing the delayed load of windows explorer and and the occasional page fault blue screen problem I've been experience with the fall creators update as having the the system rgb turned off rectifies it. in review aura might be part of the problem but it so far does not seem like the solution

second edit: so it appears live protection as a part of my spybot antivirus is what has been causing the sign in and windows explorer delays. which is really annoying might I add as thats part of the suite that I pay for. going to do a bit more testing to see if there are any other culprits that need to be weeded out

either way here's my new results no other settings changed


----------



## 1M4TO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjrb007*
> 
> People and friends, I have to ask you why some times I power on my PC (Asus crosshair vi hero + AMD Ryzen 1800X) and the fans runs at max rpm, windows 10 start and then shutdown the PC...
> 
> I'm using 1701 bios.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


i updated to 1701 and now and then when playing pubg my pc goes black screens. sometime videocard fans go crazy, sometime doesnt and i get black screen with some trrr sound, and get no signal, but still i can talk with friends on teamspeak, but that onl for few seconds and not always.
I gave tpu memtest a goand it hang on the first run, did not on second..
no idea what it is, maybe the psu.
It can be anything, cpu, motherboard, ram, psu...

btw is it possible to flash older bios version on the ch6?


----------



## jajo42

ok. it turned out the q-code 90 with vga led and non booting system was because of the CPU. i had not send back my segfault 1700 cpu until now and tried this cpu with a following bios flash and clear cmos and the system was booting again.
So it looks like my 1700 1733SUS CPU got fried out of nowhere. i had a mild OC of 3925MHz with fixed voltage of core 1.35000V and SoC 1.10000V. with LLC on level 2 i had core spikes at 1.395000V and SoC at 1.137000V. could it really be that the newer batch (1733SUS) got fried because of this voltages or did i have bad luck and got a faulty CPU again? i`m afraid to OC the replacement by amazon again if it could be the newer batch can`t handle the voltages which should be more then safe with the actual informations from asus and amd.


----------



## Yviena

Does enabling relaxed edc throttling give better performance in games or should i disable it so i can overclock a bit further.


----------



## kev8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jajo42*
> 
> did you find a solution? did you RMA your c6h?
> 
> i have the same q-code and vga led out of nowhere.
> OC was stable and voltages in the very safe zone. while watching youtube the display went black and after reboot i got the code 90 with vga led.
> i tried nearly all of the above steps with no success. one problem is that i have no other video card to test.
> now i`m in the dilemma if i should RMA the c6h or test with other components where i have no idea how to get them temporarily.


Hello, it was confirmed as faulty CPU.
Motherboard and RAM OK, so i would start from CPU.


----------



## XEKong

I figured my issue out on the ramping up my fans after sleep. I had a PWM fan that was set on DC in the BIOS so I could use the fan shut off feature. Once I moved it back over to PWM, knock on wood no more ramping fans after it wakes up.

I hope that helps someone.


----------



## ciukacz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Not sure how well it will work for you but i've heard of people using the Samsung driver for their drive if own vendor didn't provide it
> You can try this one http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/product/consumer/960evo.html


installed it and it looks like samsung's driver ignores "go to sleep" commands and "nvme idle timeout" setting.
i can tell because temperature readings of the drive increased over 10 degrees celsius.
so this driver would be no different to me than simply changing "nvme idle timeout",
but as a side effect dpc latency actually is better with it so i'm keeping it.

and i know i may sound like a broken record but:
can you guys tell me if you see your NVME SSD listed in BIOS section Advanced->NVME Information
and SMART counters for it under Advanced->HDD\SSD Smart Information?

i'm trying to determine if my new drive is defective and that would help.
i'm kinda hoping it's the same for everyone else using samsung and just no one else noticed.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Any experience with the infamous Q-Code 8 only when overclocking?

Default CPU Clocks and RAM @ 2133mhz is perfectly fine when stress testing with ASUS RealBench

1700X with 16gb (8x2) Corsair Dominator 3200

Latest C6H 1701 BIOS

Windows 10 Pro

EK Supremacy EVO CPU Block (Possible Gasket Issue? Boots perfectly fine)

Crossfire AMD FURYX


----------



## LightningManGTS

So a this point I've given up on the fall creators update as everything I've tried to get it working has been nothing but one dead end after another eventually leading to blue screen after blue screen of page faults that in no way relate to the ram itself given I'm back on 1703 and everything is rock solid. For all I know it has to do with how the "ryzen performance boost" works and it just breaks everything it doesn't like. Not that there was any performance to be had other than ?better? ?gpu management? and even then I couldn't get things running long enough to even grab a proper metric outside of overwatch


----------



## Xzow

Question about stability - If you pass memtest, no crashes during benchmarks/gaming, but then one day you boot and the ram boots into 2133 instead of 3200, is this considered unstable?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciukacz*
> 
> installed it and it looks like samsung's driver ignores "go to sleep" commands and "nvme idle timeout" setting.
> i can tell because temperature readings of the drive increased over 10 degrees celsius.
> so this driver would be no different to me than simply changing "nvme idle timeout",
> but as a side effect dpc latency actually is better with it so i'm keeping it.
> 
> and i know i may sound like a broken record but:
> can you guys tell me if you see your NVME SSD listed in BIOS section Advanced->NVME Information
> and SMART counters for it under Advanced->HDD\SSD Smart Information?
> 
> i'm trying to determine if my new drive is defective and that would help.
> i'm kinda hoping it's the same for everyone else using samsung and just no one else noticed.


M.2 does not show in HDD\SSD Smart Info.
These will show you my boot settings and what mine displays


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> upd
> *@lordzed83* *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> for example
> 
> Intel XMP by default works with 2T command rate. Ryzen profile works with 1T. Difference between 2T and 1T (1.5ns vs 0.938ns max 0.666ns min)
> 
> 2T/1T = 1.5 / 0.938 = 1.6 and 1.5 / 0.666 = 2.25
> 
> Intel XMP tRRDL have 9 ns for 2T and 9 / 1.6 = 5.625ns for 1T Ryzen
> for tRRDS 9 / 2.25 = 4 ns


Well I went for the Values You provided and 3333 fast works no problem.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciukacz*
> 
> installed it and it looks like samsung's driver ignores "go to sleep" commands and "nvme idle timeout" setting.
> i can tell because temperature readings of the drive increased over 10 degrees celsius.
> so this driver would be no different to me than simply changing "nvme idle timeout",
> but as a side effect dpc latency actually is better with it so i'm keeping it.
> 
> and i know i may sound like a broken record but:
> can you guys tell me if you see your NVME SSD listed in BIOS section Advanced->NVME Information
> and SMART counters for it under Advanced->HDD\SSD Smart Information?
> 
> i'm trying to determine if my new drive is defective and that would help.
> i'm kinda hoping it's the same for everyone else using samsung and just no one else noticed.


As far as I recall, no, my drive doesn't show up there. I have a Samsung 950 Pro with CMS disabled, installed in true UEFI mode. It's worth noting half the time Samsung magician doesn't properly detect the drive either, so...go figure. it works fine though.


----------



## ciukacz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> M.2 does not show in HDD\SSD Smart Info.


thank you. i've also found some customer review on amazon of this plextor drive
stating that it doesn't show in bios section "nvme Information" on some asus z270 board either.
so i guess that's normal for plextor nvme's. feeling better now about it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> As far as I recall, no, my drive doesn't show up there. I have a Samsung 950 Pro with CMS disabled, installed in true UEFI mode. It's worth noting half the time Samsung magician doesn't properly detect the drive either, so...go figure. it works fine though.


thank you


----------



## 1usmus

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.7*

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdZnJpWVczTkNFd2M/view?usp=sharing

* Developed anew tRRDL, tRRDS, tFAW for all calculators, built-in automatic conversion of nanoseconds from 2T mode to 1T (in case of incorrect reading SPD)
* HQ and Without XMP calculators were recycled from scratch for accuracy of prediction of all timings, symmetry conditions for timings were added for improved stability
* Increased the accuracy of the prediction of tRFC
* Added the "Additional stability" checkpoint for all calculators and ranks (2T mode)
* The editing of the syntax "procODT 68.8 -> 68.6" etc.
* Changed the sequence of input fields for a more convenient copy-paste with typhoon

p.s. thank you guys for helping test and write reviews
















*+ i find in bios Dram Termination Voltage (i think it is CLDO_VDDP)*


Spoiler: tap tap



0.562
0.568
0.573
0.579
0.585
0.590
0.596
0.601
0.607
0.613
0.618
0.624
0.630
0.635
0.641
0.646
0.652
0.658
0.663
0.669
0.675
0.680
0.686
0.691
0.697
0.703
0.708
0.714
0.720
0.725
0.731
0.736
0.742
0.748
0.753
0.759
0.765
0.770
0.776
0.781
0.787
0.793
0.798
0.804
0.810
0.815
0.821
0.826
0.832
0.838
0.843
0.849
0.855
0.860
0.866
0.871
0.877
0.883
0.888
0.894
0.900
0.905
0.911
0.916
0.922
0.928
0.933
0.939
0.945
0.950
0.956
0.961
0.961
0.967
0.973
0.978
0.984
0.990
0.995
1.001
1.006
1.012
1.018
1.023
1.029
1.035
1.040
1.046
1.051
1.057
1.063
1.068
1.074
1.080
1.085
1.091
1.096
1.102
1.108
1.113
1.119
1.125



these values are very similar to the values at which memory is perfectly trained (for example, 624, 810, 826, 866, 911, 945, 973)


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> Question about stability - If you pass memtest, no crashes during benchmarks/gaming, but then one day you boot and the ram boots into 2133 instead of 3200, is this considered unstable?


No, that is the RNG playing with you.

It only fails POSTing because God knows why and we expect to have this solved with the upcoming AGESA.

I found that the more time you use the PC, the less the chances of that happening.

To minimice this behaviour, you must not unplug the computer when it is off. Hard resets have a bigger chance of that happening.

But no, it is not an stability issue and if you enter the BIOS and just "save and exit" it will boot @ 3200 again.


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.7*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdZnJpWVczTkNFd2M/view?usp=sharing
> 
> * Developed anew tRRDL, tRRDS, tFAW for all calculators, built-in automatic conversion of nanoseconds from 2T mode to 1T (in case of incorrect reading SPD)
> * HQ and Without XMP calculators were recycled from scratch for accuracy of prediction of all timings, symmetry conditions for timings were added for improved stability
> * Increased the accuracy of the prediction of tRFC
> * Added the "Additional stability" checkpoint for all calculators and ranks (2T mode)
> * The editing of the syntax "procODT 68.8 -> 68.6" etc.
> * Changed the sequence of input fields for a more convenient copy-paste with typhoon
> 
> p.s. thank you guys for helping test and write reviews


Care to add a little guide/readme for the noobs?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> No, that is the RNG playing with you.
> 
> It only fails POSTing because God knows why and we expect to have this solved with the upcoming AGESA.
> 
> I found that the more time you use the PC, the less the chances of that happening.
> 
> To minimice this behaviour, you must not unplug the computer when it is off. Hard resets have a bigger chance of that happening.
> 
> But no, it is not an stability issue and if you enter the BIOS and just "save and exit" it will boot @ 3200 again.


Oh ****, good to know. It made me go down to 3066.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.7*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdZnJpWVczTkNFd2M/view?usp=sharing
> 
> * Developed anew tRRDL, tRRDS, tFAW for all calculators, built-in automatic conversion of nanoseconds from 2T mode to 1T (in case of incorrect reading SPD)
> * HQ and Without XMP calculators were recycled from scratch for accuracy of prediction of all timings, symmetry conditions for timings were added for improved stability
> * Increased the accuracy of the prediction of tRFC
> * Added the "Additional stability" checkpoint for all calculators and ranks (2T mode)
> * The editing of the syntax "procODT 68.8 -> 68.6" etc.
> * Changed the sequence of input fields for a more convenient copy-paste with typhoon
> 
> p.s. thank you guys for helping test and write reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *+ i find in bios Dram Termination Voltage (i think it is CLDO_VDDP)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: tap tap
> 
> 
> 
> 0.562
> 0.568
> 0.573
> 0.579
> 0.585
> 0.590
> 0.596
> 0.601
> 0.607
> 0.613
> 0.618
> 0.624
> 0.630
> 0.635
> 0.641
> 0.646
> 0.652
> 0.658
> 0.663
> 0.669
> 0.675
> 0.680
> 0.686
> 0.691
> 0.697
> 0.703
> 0.708
> 0.714
> 0.720
> 0.725
> 0.731
> 0.736
> 0.742
> 0.748
> 0.753
> 0.759
> 0.765
> 0.770
> 0.776
> 0.781
> 0.787
> 0.793
> 0.798
> 0.804
> 0.810
> 0.815
> 0.821
> 0.826
> 0.832
> 0.838
> 0.843
> 0.849
> 0.855
> 0.860
> 0.866
> 0.871
> 0.877
> 0.883
> 0.888
> 0.894
> 0.900
> 0.905
> 0.911
> 0.916
> 0.922
> 0.928
> 0.933
> 0.939
> 0.945
> 0.950
> 0.956
> 0.961
> 0.961
> 0.967
> 0.973
> 0.978
> 0.984
> 0.990
> 0.995
> 1.001
> 1.006
> 1.012
> 1.018
> 1.023
> 1.029
> 1.035
> 1.040
> 1.046
> 1.051
> 1.057
> 1.063
> 1.068
> 1.074
> 1.080
> 1.085
> 1.091
> 1.096
> 1.102
> 1.108
> 1.113
> 1.119
> 1.125
> 
> 
> 
> these values are very similar to the values at which memory is perfectly trained (for example, 624, 810, 826, 866, 911, 945, 973)


quick drive from work to test out


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> Care to add a little guide/readme for the noobs?
> Oh ****, good to know. It made me go down to 3066.


Step 0 : Download Thaiphoon burner and run
Step 1 :

Step 2 :

Step 3 :

Step 4:


*the names can be in different order!* *the names must match!*

Step 5 : It is necessary to choose the frequency (desired frequency), memory type (UHQ = Samsung b-die with XMP, HQ = Micron, Hynix , Samsung not b-die with XMP, Without XMP = forr all other memory) and rank of memory (1 or 2)
Step 6 : Click "Calculate Safe" or "Calculate Fast"
Step 7 : Enjoy


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Step 0 : Download Thaiphoon burner and run
> Step 1 :
> 
> Step 2 :
> 
> Step 3 :
> 
> Step 4:
> 
> Step 5 : It is necessary to choose the frequency (desired frequency), memory type (UHQ = Samsung b-die with XMP, HQ = Micron, Hynix , Samsung not b-die with XMP, Without XMP = forr all other memory) and rank of memory (1 or 2)
> Step 6 : Click "Calculate Safe" or "Calculate Fast"
> Step 7 : Enjoy


think ill make small video with my phone cause its to simple for people . Same as people got no clue how to do flashback. Some should just not mess around with their pc and then whine when it brakes









Anyhow Starting miner and TPU mamtest on new settings


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> ... etc...


By XMP you mean DOCP?
Thanks btw.

EDIT: tRRD_S is reporting as -0,001 ns on thaiphoon burner for some reason. Is this an error or something wrong?


----------



## Frikencio

I will try this...


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> By XMP you mean DOCP?
> Thanks btw.
> 
> EDIT: tRRD_S is reporting as -0,001 ns on thaiphoon burner for some reason. Is this an error or something wrong?


In the program "Thayphon burner" there is no "DOCP". We use the fact that the gopod gave us









tRRD_S 3.5 - 4ns by default
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I will try this...


2T I advise you to use in extreme cases
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> think ill make small video with my phone cause its to simple for people . Same as people got no clue how to do flashback. Some should just not mess around with their pc and then whine when it brakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow Starting miner and TPU mamtest on new settings


it's very nice, thank you


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> In the program "Thayphon burner" there is no "DOCP". We use the fact that the gopod gave us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tRRD_S 3.5 - 4ns by default
> 2T I advise you to use in extreme cases


Explain the 2T issue.


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> In the program "Thayphon burner" there is no "DOCP". We use the fact that the gopod gave us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tRRD_S 3.5 - 4ns by default


I thought XMP is how those profiles in the bios are called sometimes. How do I know if my ram is XMP or not?

Also, a bit confused at the usefulness of this. It's telling me to have 22-21-21-21-44 timings for 3200mhz but I already have it stable at 16-18-18-18-36 3200mhz. I guess my ram is just crap.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Explain the 2T issue.


In this mode, the memory instructions are processed ~1.5 times slower than in the 1T mode , we sacrifice performance but get substantial stability


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> I thought XMP is how those profiles in the bios are called sometimes. How do I know if my ram is XMP or not?
> 
> Also, a bit confused at the usefulness of this. It's telling me to have 22-21-21-21-44 timings for 3200mhz but I already have it stable at 16-18-18-18-36 3200mhz. I guess my ram is just crap.


in the picture "step 4" there is an inscription "ХМP Parameters" if there is XMP, and "DRAM Timing Parameters" if XMP profile is absent


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> in the picture "step 4" there is an inscription "ХМP Parameters" if there is XMP, and "DRAM Timing Parameters" if XMP profile is absent


Oh, then I think that was it. I guess I don't have XMP.
Now it's recommending 15-17-17-17-32-49 timings.


I'll give it a try. I'm a bit worried about going above 1.35v on the ram voltage though. Is it safe?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> Oh, then I think that was it. I guess I don't have XMP.
> Now it's recommending 15-17-17-17-32-49 timings.
> 
> 
> I'll give it a try. I'm a bit worried about going above 1.35v on the ram voltage though. Is it safe?


1) download the new version 0.9.7
2) tRFC 260000 -> 260 or 260.000

and so all is well

For the voltage do not be afraid, memory even at 1.5 volts barely warms up


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> In this mode, the memory instructions are processed ~1.5 times slower than in the 1T mode , we sacrifice performance but get substantial stability


I get 500Mb/s difference between 1T and 2T, nothing to worry about.


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> 1) download the new version 0.9.7
> 2) tRFC 260000 -> 260 or 260.000
> 
> and so all is well
> 
> For the voltage do not be afraid, memory even at 1.5 volts barely warms up


I've seen people warn not to go over 1.4v. Why is that?


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> I've seen people warn not to go over 1.4v. Why is that?


If you want your RAM to last 200 years instead of 100 years keep your voltage under 1.45V


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> If you want your RAM to last 200 years instead of 100 years keep your voltage under 1.45V


lel

What's the verdict on geardownmode? I've had it disabled for a while.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> lel
> 
> What's the verdict on geardownmode? I've had it disabled for a while.


What I heard is that you can have Geardown mode enabled to improve stability a bit.

It is between 1T and 2T and the RAM itself changes from 1T to 2T "on demand".

Helps with stability. In my case:

3200 RAM:

1T: Blue Screen (sometimes can login but unstable)
Geardown:Stable
2T: Stable

3333 RAM:

1T: Blue Screen (sometimes can login but very unstable)
Geardown:Unstable (in HCI, tweaking tCKE atm)
2T: Stable

https://www.micron.com/products/datasheets/%7B3D323C4D-6BC7-4193-908D-E99AD746AA4E%7D?page=10

Stability while in Geardown mode can be tweaked with "tCKE" (Auto recommended, 6 is a good value)


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> By XMP you mean DOCP?
> Thanks btw.
> 
> EDIT: tRRD_S is reporting as -0,001 ns on thaiphoon burner for some reason. Is this an error or something wrong?


XMP is what Intell calls it
DOCP is the AMD name
It's basically the same. Think of it as a boost mode where the memory runs at a faster speed

And the -0.001 ns must be a glitch in the reading yes.
Suggest to use the newest Thaiphoon Burner available here


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> XMP is what Intell calls it
> DOCP is the AMD name
> It's basically the same. Think of it as a boost mode where the memory runs at a faster speed
> 
> And the -0.001 ns must be a glitch in the reading yes.
> Suggest to use the newest Thaiphoon Burner available here


That's the one I got.
He says that if XMP doesn't show up in thaiphoon then my ram isn't XMP, but here it says it is
http://www.corsair.com/en-eu/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-2-x-8gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c16-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m2b3200c16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> 1) download the new version 0.9.7
> 2) tRFC 260000 -> 260 or 260.000
> 
> and so all is well
> 
> For the voltage do not be afraid, memory even at 1.5 volts barely warms up


Okay so I tried to put the values using 0.9.7, and couldn't find anywhere in the bios the following things:
PLL voltage (there was two things, neither of them accepted the 1.8 value)
VDDP and the one below it have weird values (855 and 425), I don't know what I'm supposed to put.
tFAWDLR
tFARSLR
BGS

Also tRFC alt means it's another option for me to use?

I tried booting with all the values entered besides these, voltage from 1.375-1.395, couldn't boot.

I later tried 15-16-16-16-31-48 as the program shows, and 1.375 voltage. The rest on auto. I managed to boot, and ran cinebench 3 times. But then it BSOD when opening the browser.
I tried going up to 1.395 later but it kept BSODing.

Back to the docp profile now, 16-18-18-18-36-48, 3200mhz, 1.35v.


----------



## Voodoo Jungle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> EDIT: tRRD_S is reporting as -0,001 ns on thaiphoon burner for some reason. Is this an error or something wrong?


That is not Thaiphoon Burner issue. Before reading SPD, make sure your are not running any temperature monitoring and LED control software on the background. Otherwise SPD readings may be corrupted. In your case XMP profile was read with errors.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.7*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdZnJpWVczTkNFd2M/view?usp=sharing
> 
> * Developed anew tRRDL, tRRDS, tFAW for all calculators, built-in automatic conversion of nanoseconds from 2T mode to 1T (in case of incorrect reading SPD)
> * HQ and Without XMP calculators were recycled from scratch for accuracy of prediction of all timings, symmetry conditions for timings were added for improved stability
> * Increased the accuracy of the prediction of tRFC
> * Added the "Additional stability" checkpoint for all calculators and ranks (2T mode)
> * The editing of the syntax "procODT 68.8 -> 68.6" etc.
> * Changed the sequence of input fields for a more convenient copy-paste with typhoon
> 
> p.s. thank you guys for helping test and write reviews


When I get a chance, I'd like to experiment with Crossover Linux to see if this will run. @1usmus, have you determined whether your executable will run on earlier versions of Windows besides W10? I'm not sure if W10 is supported yet.

Otherwise, is your google version being revised to the same state as the Windows executable?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> When I get a chance, I'd like to experiment with Crossover Linux to see if this will run. @1usmus, have you determined whether your executable will run on earlier versions of Windows besides W10? I'm not sure if W10 is supported yet.
> 
> Otherwise, is your google version being revised to the same state as the Windows executable?


Works normally on all versions of Windows. But on "XP" there is no 4.0 framework, the interface can be incorrectly displayed (sometimes).

Further support for the online version will not be. Some functions can not be written in "excel". The blocks "HQ" and "without xmp" are written anew, with new algorithms. For "UHQ" there is almost no change, Samsung b-die really a very good memory.

Today I have joy, memory without XMP (samsung oem) could run on 3466 16-20-18-18-40-60 . All tests pass without errors. The calculator is not a panacea, but it helps


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> That's the one I got.
> He says that if XMP doesn't show up in thaiphoon then my ram isn't XMP, but here it says it is
> http://www.corsair.com/en-eu/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-2-x-8gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c16-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m2b3200c16










I'd suggest to contact your vendor/reseller and RMA the kit as they didn't come with the promised XMP profile
Or... you can add it yourselves via Typhoon Burner (you'd have to buy licence for a year first to be able to use that feature)
Look in the Typhoon database (SPD browser under the Tools-menu) if it has the XMP profile for your kit... if not... contact your vendor/reseller to mail it to you so you can integrate it yourselves
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> Okay so I tried to put the values using 0.9.7, and couldn't find anywhere in the bios the following things:
> PLL voltage (there was two things, neither of them accepted the 1.8 value)


it's called 1.8V PLL and it's on the first page of the Extreme Tweaker settings (below CPU volts and Mem Volts)


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Step 0 : Download Thaiphoon burner and run
> Step 1 :
> 
> Step 2 :
> 
> Step 3 :
> 
> Step 4:
> 
> Step 5 : It is necessary to choose the frequency (desired frequency), memory type (UHQ = Samsung b-die with XMP, HQ = Micron, Hynix , Samsung not b-die with XMP, Without XMP = forr all other memory) and rank of memory (1 or 2)
> Step 6 : Click "Calculate Safe" or "Calculate Fast"
> Step 7 : Enjoy


I have a question on step 4.
Why the figures on left side(thaiphoon burner) do not match with right side(Ryzen DRAM Calculator?


----------



## CmdrAlchemy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*


Is there a way to control the LEDs on this motherboard from BIOS, or Linux?
Or atleast maybe have the option for it to stay on a color?

Dont want to buy and install Windows just for that ;(


----------



## porschedrifter

So what's the deal with the CHA and CHB section in the memory timing bios section, can't find what that's about. CHA has lowest timings and CHB seems to have highest


----------



## Amir007

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to share my initial experience with this Asus motherboard and the AMD x370 chipset platform. I recently decided to invested in AMD again for my CPU power needs: so I got me 1800x CPU, G.SKILL Flare X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 3200 (PC4 25600) AMD X370 F4-3200C14D-16GFX, Zotac Nvidia 1080 Amp edition, NZXT water cooler, EVGA 1K PSU, Corsair Full case tower & bunch of SSD's

I previously owned an Intel platform Z87+4770k+AMD 290 GPU, 2x 8GB Crucial Ballistic ddr3, and it served me very well since October 2013<<

Anyway, I've had the single worst experience for the past week n half with my new build. I purhcased an ASSrock X370 Taichi and my chin hair literally turned gray due to the stress/frustration it caused me. The motherboard by far has the worst bios you can find and they are doing nothing about it. I know all X370's had their troubles in the begging but that mobo has been out since the birth of 1800x and you'd think they'll be on top of it by now. If I hadn't done Cinebench and CPU-Z benches i wouldn't have discovered that half of my cpu cores weren't working. My Cinebech/cpu-z scores were that of a 4790k as the motherboard's bios is still plagued by p-state/voltage issues. During full load all 8 cores would throttle down to 550Mhz and Cinebench would take 2x to complete. My games would also crash to black screen, monitor would go to stand by 5min after playing, especially GTA V and BF1 and debug code would show "00"<<

I went back to Microcenter and got me this Asus motherboard and i worked perfectly right out of the box. No crashes, perfect scores in cinebech/cpu-z, all my cores are utilizing as designed by AMD. Thank you ASUS for your superior work and attention to detail. I would NEVER invest in an ASSrock motherboard.


----------



## stewwy

Something I'm a bit puzzled about,

What are tRFC2 and tRFC4? , are they alternative (faster) timings available,maybe just for lower clocked & tighter timings which would make sense.

Or are they just something else?


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CmdrAlchemy*
> 
> Is there a way to control the LEDs on this motherboard from BIOS, or Linux?
> Or atleast maybe have the option for it to stay on a color?
> 
> Dont want to buy and install Windows just for that ;(


Good question...I also want to know if it is normal for the LED light to be running while the PC is powered off from Windows?


----------



## stewwy

this has some info

https://github.com/nagisa/msi-rgb

Ooops should have been

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?94018-Aura-Lighting-Control-on-Linux

basically Aura is propitiatory, so no on linux


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd suggest to contact your vendor/reseller and RMA the kit as they didn't come with the promised XMP profile
> Or... you can add it yourselves via Typhoon Burner (you'd have to buy licence for a year first to be able to use that feature)
> Look in the Typhoon database (SPD browser under the Tools-menu) if it has the XMP profile for your kit... if not... contact your vendor/reseller to mail it to you so you can integrate it yourselves
> 
> it's called 1.8V PLL and it's on the first page of the Extreme Tweaker settings (below CPU volts and Mem Volts)


Man i dont think he can do it looking at questions hes asking. Not being rude but i bet he not read first page or any ryzen guides at all... And thats plain ******* lazy.


----------



## lordzed83

@1usmus
Well Iw memtested stress tested ect. New one seems better in every way


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just wanted to share my initial experience with this Asus motherboard and the AMD x370 chipset platform. I recently decided to invested in AMD again for my CPU power needs: so I got me 1800x CPU, G.SKILL Flare X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 3200 (PC4 25600) AMD X370 F4-3200C14D-16GFX, Zotac Nvidia 1080 Amp edition, NZXT water cooler, EVGA 1K PSU, Corsair Full case tower & bunch of SSD's
> 
> I previously owned an Intel platform Z87+4770k+AMD 290 GPU, 2x 8GB Crucial Ballistic ddr3, and it served me very well since October 2013<<
> 
> Anyway, I've had the single worst experience for the past week n half with my new build. I purhcased an ASSrock X370 Taichi and my chin hair literally turned gray due to the stress/frustration it caused me. The motherboard by far has the worst bios you can find and they are doing nothing about it. I know all X370's had their troubles in the begging but that mobo has been out since the birth of 1800x and you'd think they'll be on top of it by now. If I hadn't done Cinebench and CPU-Z benches i wouldn't have discovered that half of my cpu cores weren't working. My Cinebech/cpu-z scores were that of a 4790k as the motherboard's bios is still plagued by p-state/voltage issues. During full load all 8 cores would throttle down to 550Mhz and Cinebench would take 2x to complete. My games would also crash to black screen, monitor would go to stand by 5min after playing, especially GTA V and BF1 and debug code would show "00"<<
> 
> I went back to Microcenter and got me this Asus motherboard and i worked perfectly right out of the box. No crashes, perfect scores in cinebech/cpu-z, all my cores are utilizing as designed by AMD. Thank you ASUS for your superior work and attention to detail. I would NEVER invest in an ASSrock motherboard.


Try MSI X99 mate worse XP i had with any motherboards EVER








Asrocks's X99 was better in every way


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd suggest to contact your vendor/reseller and RMA the kit as they didn't come with the promised XMP profile
> Or... you can add it yourselves via Typhoon Burner (you'd have to buy licence for a year first to be able to use that feature)
> Look in the Typhoon database (SPD browser under the Tools-menu) if it has the XMP profile for your kit... if not... contact your vendor/reseller to mail it to you so you can integrate it yourselves


Is it supposed to make it perform better? It's an E die and I got it to 3200mhz at rated speeds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Man i dont think he can do it looking at questions hes asking. Not being rude but i bet he not read first page or any ryzen guides at all... And thats plain ******* lazy.


I did read the op here, and the ryzen ddr4 24/7 stability thread. Doesn't make me an expert, I never overclocked ram before ryzen.


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CmdrAlchemy*
> 
> Is there a way to control the LEDs on this motherboard from BIOS, or Linux?
> Or atleast maybe have the option for it to stay on a color?
> 
> Dont want to buy and install Windows just for that ;(


I don't know what you want - single color or no freaking lights at all - if no lishts at all you can't disable them in BIOS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Good question...I also want to know if it is normal for the LED light to be running while the PC is powered off from Windows?


One small green light will be always on - elmor already confirmed that somewhere here on in ASUS forum.

Cold boot odysey part II.
Today I had worst day so far - 3 cycles of 5 attempts each failed. Even for 3200 "safe". Room temp was 23C so not so low.
I'm starting to believe Ryzen have burn-in time and changes its best settings over time (all my voltages are in safe, sane range)


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CmdrAlchemy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a way to control the LEDs on this motherboard from BIOS, or Linux?
> Or at least maybe have the option for it to stay on a color?
> 
> Don't want to buy and install Windows just for that ;(
Click to expand...

I was sort of hoping that @r4m0n would get to that after making a Linux version of Zen States. (https://github.com/r4m0n/ZenStates-Linux). At a minimum I'd like to get the board RGB lights and the GPU RGB lights in sync, and at a maximum get both light sets operating at the same color as the front strip on my case. One might dare to hope that an Asus GPU in an Asus board would have some deliberate capability to operate in sync.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Good question...I also want to know if it is normal for the LED to be running while the PC is powered off from Windows?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> I don't know what you want - single color or no freaking lights at all - if no lishts at all you can't disable them in BIOS
> One small green light will be always on - elmor already confirmed that somewhere here on in ASUS forum.
> 
> Cold boot odysey part II.
> Today I had worst day so far - 3 cycles of 5 attempts each failed. Even for 3200 "safe". Room temp was 23C so not so low.
> I'm starting to believe Ryzen have burn-in time and changes its best settings over time (all my voltages are in safe, sane range)


Hmmm okay now im worried because even when my PC is powered off the colorful LED lights still remain lit. I'll post a pic when I get home.


----------



## r4m0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I was sort of hoping that @r4m0n would get to that after making a Linux version of Zen States. (https://github.com/r4m0n/ZenStates-Linux). At a minimum I'd like to get the board RGB lights and the GPU RGB lights in sync, and at a maximum get both light sets operating at the same color as the front strip on my case. One might dare to hope that an Asus GPU in an Asus board would have some deliberate capability to operate in sync.


I wouldn't mind writing some utilities to control the LEDs if someone could find some documentation on how they work.


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Hmmm okay now im worried because even when my PC is powered off the colorful LED lights still remain lit. I'll post a pic when I get home.


LEDs near the ports and PCH could be switched off completely from BIOS (but always off, not just during power off).


----------



## y0bailey

Woah...I've been away since BIOS 1701 still didn't net me 3200mhz on my Corsair hynix 3200 ram. Just came back to the new timings calc tool and just want some clarification

1) I saw the install guide..I can follow that no issue
2) Has anyone with issues had that calc fix your problems and get you stable? Is it worth the trouble, as basically 100% of the things I've tried up to this point have been a waste of time.


----------



## Brightmist

Did you try The Stilt's Hynix MFR timings?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Woah...I've been away since BIOS 1701 still didn't net me 3200mhz on my Corsair hynix 3200 ram. Just came back to the new timings calc tool and just want some clarification
> 
> 1) I saw the install guide..I can follow that no issue
> 2) Has anyone with issues had that calc fix your problems and get you stable? Is it worth the trouble, as basically 100% of the things I've tried up to this point have been a waste of time.


well its been out like few days check Yourself takes what 5 inutes ??


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> well its been out like few days check Yourself takes what 5 inutes ??


at work bored...so can't actually install or do anything. Just haven't read any reports if the calc solving issues.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> I don't know what you want - single color or no freaking lights at all - if no lishts at all you can't disable them in BIOS
> One small green light will be always on - elmor already confirmed that somewhere here on in ASUS forum.
> 
> Cold boot odysey part II.
> Today I had worst day so far - 3 cycles of 5 attempts each failed. Even for 3200 "safe". Room temp was 23C so not so low.
> I'm starting to believe Ryzen have burn-in time and changes its best settings over time (all my voltages are in safe, sane range)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> I don't know what you want - single color or no freaking lights at all - if no lishts at all you can't disable them in BIOS
> One small green light will be always on - elmor already confirmed that somewhere here on in ASUS forum.
> 
> Cold boot odysey part II.
> Today I had worst day so far - 3 cycles of 5 attempts each failed. Even for 3200 "safe". Room temp was 23C so not so low.
> I'm starting to believe Ryzen have burn-in time and changes its best settings over time (all my voltages are in safe, sane range)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> LEDs near the ports and PCH could be switched off completely from BIOS (but always off, not just during power off).


Sorry im talking about the fancy colorful lights and not the LED's indication lights on the PCB. Sorry I meant RGB...this is my first motherboard that has RGB on it. So when you power off your rig do these rgb lights remain enabled?


----------



## Anty

I have disabled LED crap altogether at the beginning.
So no lights when power off, no lights when on, no lights EVER


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> I have a question on step 4.
> Why the figures on left side(thaiphoon burner) do not match with right side(Ryzen DRAM Calculator?


each memory has its own order of placement ... universally it did not work


----------



## 1usmus

The difference in the memory of DDR2 from DDR3 in an advanced system of termination. By default, AMD turned it off (RTT NOM and RTT WR). It is because of this rule for a long time that no one could run dual memory rank even at 3200. "procODT" was first for 3200 - 80/96, after turning on the terminators it became 60-68.6. Now I decided to experiment with the first terminator and achieved success. The closest mode is "PTT NOM" to "disable" - "RZQ7". The result impressed me.Very stable state of the system. Previously, the test passed with a memory capacity of not more than 8 gigabytes, now it's 16. I think that the terminators that are off should be turned on for a minimum resistance.



RTT: RZQ7 / RZQ3 / RZQ1

And this applies to the single-track memory. For example, Stilt's recommendation for single rank disable / dynamic odt off / rzq5 (or rzq 6 / 7). I think that it should look a little different rzq7 rzq4 rzq5 or rzq7 rzq4 rzq6 etc...

If the system is very sensitive to noise and signal re-reflections, it is worth checking out my theory. The minimum resistance compensates for some of the noise and overturning without harming the quality of the signal.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> I have disabled LED crap altogether at the beginning.
> So no lights when power off, no lights when on, no lights EVER


I actually like the RGB lights on this mobo...I guess it pairs well with my NZXT water cooler kit.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> I actually like the RGB lights on this mobo...I guess it pairs well with my NZXT water cooler kit.


Advanced > RGB LED Lighting at the very bottom you can opt to disable LEDs only when in sleep or shut down.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Advanced > RGB LED Lighting at the very bottom you can opt to disable LEDs only when in sleep or shut down.


That doesn't work for some of us. Not sure if it's a bios thing or what, but my LEDs never shut down, unless I kill my PSU.


----------



## egandt

New Issue started this morning.

I have a "ROG Crosshair VI" and 1800x bought it day one, with 64GB memory I've been running BIOS 0087 as it is the only one that works with my memory at more than 2133.

So far I've had no issues for the last 4 months, then this morning it crashed, it rebooted, crashed ... I reset BIOS same thing, but I had no issues staying in BIOS for over an hour.
Tried restoring a backup from Acronis, worked great (restored a 10/15 backup with is Fall creators 1709, booted and then crashed same issue. Tried 9/9 backup which is 1703, same thing restored fine then booted to crash. Thought hum, maybe it is the video card, swapped out my 1070 for a AMD 5700 series backup card (well it booted no issues, installed drivers for video crashed, rebooted, crashed again.

So in summary Windows boots, then crashes, sometimes it get further than others, when I say crashes, I looks Video, mouse/keyboard ..., but the System remains running.

So it is not Video as two cards have the same issues, it does not seem to be MB or CPU as Acronis (using a Windows PE rescue disk), was able to verify and restore (which is high CPU as it is encrypted, I need to try backing up which is higher CPU), but I can not cleanly boot Windows. In all my years I've seen nothing like it, it is almost like a thermal protection kicking in, however the system remains running, so that does not seem to be the case. the system is water cooled and I verified that the pump is running.

I tried removing all OC's (of course) and even updated to BIOS 1701 (same issue no change in result, still crashes)

Tried Linux 17.10 GUI installer, same issue, went ok, started video, then crashed same as before.

17.10 Server, also hung, with a soft lock on all cores. Does this indicate a bad CPU?

Suggestions,
ERIC


----------



## kornty

@1usmus About the memory calculator. Where you input the frequency, is that the XMP profile speed or the speed you want to clock it at in the bios? My ram is 3600, but from what I've seen slower MT/s but tighter timings gives greater performance. Thanks.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stewwy*
> 
> this has some info
> 
> https://github.com/nagisa/msi-rgb
> 
> Ooops should have been
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?94018-Aura-Lighting-Control-on-Linux
> 
> basically Aura is propitiatory, so no on linux


Someone was in touch with Elmor about potentially doing some Asus work for Linux, not sure if it's gotten anywhere.

To answer the earlier question about RGB when the system's off. Yes, it stays on (and goes rainbow for me) if the power is off, even if I turn that off in the BIOS. The only way to stop that is to kill the PSU or pull the plug, at least for me. Not an issue for me really, but slightly annoying.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornty*
> 
> @1usmus About the memory calculator. Where you input the frequency, is that the XMP profile speed or the speed you want to clock it at in the bios? My ram is 3600, but from what I've seen slower MT/s but tighter timings gives greater performance. Thanks.


I believe he's said it's the speed you want to run at, the timings are adjusted for that. If you put in the rated speed (3600 in my case too) it mostly matches the timings your XMP has, just with greater detail, and all the sub timings, voltages, etc.


----------



## kornty

Something seems off with a few of these numbers. 1200 tFAW for one, is WAY off.


----------



## Brightmist

Here you go

This is what I got stable so far on my Taichi @1.45V using 3600C16 kit:


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornty*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something seems off with a few of these numbers. 1200 tFAW for one, is WAY off.


trrd should be 3.5 and 5 ns respectively, trfc2 and trfc4 are unused for calculations as its always a percentage of trfc

on that note I'm ganna go ahead and try and do percentages of my 267 trfc and see what happens, 0.9.6 to 0.9.7 doesn't do anything other than adding a .5 on to it to require me to repost my results


----------



## kornty

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> trrd should be 3.5 and 5 ns respectively, trfc2 and trfc4 are unused for calculations as its always a percentage of trfc
> 
> on that note I'm ganna go ahead and try and do percentages of my 267 trfc and see what happens, 0.9.6 to 0.9.7 doesn't do anything other than adding a .5 on to it to require me to repost my results





Wow. I can't believe I did that. Thanks for helping me see the obvious mistake I made. I must need some sleep.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

So this is kind of a dumb question. My Taiphoon shows TRCD but not specifically TRCDRD and TRCDRW, I ASSUME they're the same value, but am not sure. Also what does the "additional stability" checkbox do? I've not noticed any change when I've compared it. Here is a screenshot from Taiphoon, followed by my results from 3200 Safe in the program:





Everything look good there, or did I mess it up?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> The difference in the memory of DDR2 from DDR3 in an advanced system of termination. By default, AMD turned it off (RTT NOM and RTT WR). It is because of this rule for a long time that no one could run dual memory rank even at 3200. "procODT" was first for 3200 - 80/96, after turning on the terminators it became 60-68.6. Now I decided to experiment with the first terminator and achieved success. The closest mode is "PTT NOM" to "disable" - "RZQ7". The result impressed me.Very stable state of the system. Previously, the test passed with a memory capacity of not more than 8 gigabytes, now it's 16. I think that the terminators that are off should be turned on for a minimum resistance.
> 
> 
> 
> RTT: RZQ7 / RZQ3 / RZQ1
> 
> And this applies to the single-track memory. For example, Stilt's recommendation for single rank disable / dynamic odt off / rzq5 (or rzq 6 / 7). I think that it should look a little different rzq7 rzq4 rzq5 or rzq7 rzq4 rzq6 etc...
> 
> If the system is very sensitive to noise and signal re-reflections, it is worth checking out my theory. The minimum resistance compensates for some of the noise and overturning without harming the quality of the signal.


Very interesting. I will Turn those on at Minimum and see what happens. Ill try first and Second option You proposed and see what happens


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> So this is kind of a dumb question. My Taiphoon shows TRCD but not specifically TRCDRD and TRCDRW, I ASSUME they're the same value, but am not sure. Also what does the "additional stability" checkbox do? I've not noticed any change when I've compared it. Here is a screenshot from Taiphoon, followed by my results from 3200 Safe in the program:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything look good there, or did I mess it up?


TRCDRD = TRCDRW = Taiphoon TRCD









"additional stability" - switches the mode 1T to 2T. I do not recommend it for the Samsung memory


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornty*
> 
> @1usmus About the memory calculator. Where you input the frequency, is that the XMP profile speed or the speed you want to clock it at in the bios? My ram is 3600, but from what I've seen slower MT/s but tighter timings gives greater performance. Thanks.


the frequency must be set to the one we want to get


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Very interesting. I will Turn those on at Minimum and see what happens. Ill try first and Second option You proposed and see what happens


I made a mistake in that message, the second terminator "RZQ4" does not exist, you need to check "RZQ3"


----------



## Xzow

What value does 825 in VDDP voltage mean I should put in the bios?


----------



## figarro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> TRCDRD = TRCDRW = Taiphoon TRCD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "additional stability" - switches the mode 1T to 2T. I do not recommend it for the Samsung memory


I've been meaning to thank you 1usmus to thank you for the tool you're providing. I've been able to make my dual rank Hynix M-die run at 2933 stable for the past few days (safe preset). I can even boot (sometimes, 50-50 maybe) to 3066 and run Cinebench, but other stress tests fail immediately. Probably the settings need a little bit more tuning. I'm always using the safe preset. Fast doesn't even want to boot... My motherboard is ASUS X370 Prime, btw.

I have a few questions:
- How do the Rec 1 Rec 2 and Rec 3 settings work: do I have to input every setting from the same column or can I mix and match (Eg: Rec 1 from procODT section with Rec 2 from CAD_BUS?).
- same as above for Rec Min and Max. Basically, do I have to set everything from one column or I can mix and match the three sections?
- any ideas what else can be done about Hynix M-die dual rank to run stable at 3066? I don't have options in BIOS for CLDO_VDDP, VPP and PLL voltages. Increasing VSoC and VDIMM doesn't seem to work. GearDown Disabled and CR 2T affect stability and prevent my system for booting at all. They seem to work at 2666 MHz and below only...

Also, I think there's a problem with build 0.9.7. I'm seeing way off tFAW, tRFC and tRFC (alt) settings. I've attached a printscreen for that.

Thanks again for the work your doing.


----------



## figarro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *figarro*
> 
> I've been meaning to thank you 1usmus to thank you for the tool you're providing. I've been able to make my dual rank Hynix M-die run at 2933 stable for the past few days (safe preset). I can even boot (sometimes, 50-50 maybe) to 3066 and run Cinebench, but other stress tests fail immediately. Probably the settings need a little bit more tuning. I'm always using the safe preset. Fast doesn't even want to boot... My motherboard is ASUS X370 Prime, btw.
> 
> I have a few questions:
> - How do the Rec 1 Rec 2 and Rec 3 settings work: do I have to input every setting from the same column or can I mix and match (Eg: Rec 1 from procODT section with Rec 2 from CAD_BUS?).
> - same as above for Rec Min and Max. Basically, do I have to set everything from one column or I can mix and match the three sections?
> - any ideas what else can be done about Hynix M-die dual rank to run stable at 3066? I don't have options in BIOS for CLDO_VDDP, VPP and PLL voltages. Increasing VSoC and VDIMM doesn't seem to work. GearDown Disabled and CR 2T affect stability and prevent my system for booting at all. They seem to work at 2666 MHz and below only...
> 
> Also, I think there's a problem with build 0.9.7. I'm seeing way off tFAW, tRFC and tRFC (alt) settings. I've attached a printscreen for that.
> 
> Thanks again for the work your doing.


Forgot to add the pic


----------



## macxell

Ok, i reach the fast preset but it's not stable, i miss something?


----------



## Bromerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> That doesn't work for some of us. Not sure if it's a bios thing or what, but my LEDs never shut down, unless I kill my PSU.


I found that also but if you open up Asus Aura then in the top right hand corner go to the power off settings and disable it there the led lighting will turn off the the computer.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bromerz*
> 
> I found that also but if you open up Asus Aura then in the top right hand corner go to the power off settings and disable it there the led lighting will turn off the the computer.


Really? That's odd to me. I was trying to avoid using Aura and just use the BIOS to set the colors. I wonder why Aura is capable of doing something, yet the BIOS option to disable them doesn't work.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macxell*
> 
> 
> Ok, i reach the fast preset but it's not stable, i miss something?


bug tCWL in calculator (in the new version I will correct) , try tCWL 13

If there is no stability, try this here tCL14 and tCWL 14


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *figarro*
> 
> I've been meaning to thank you 1usmus to thank you for the tool you're providing. I've been able to make my dual rank Hynix M-die run at 2933 stable for the past few days (safe preset). I can even boot (sometimes, 50-50 maybe) to 3066 and run Cinebench, but other stress tests fail immediately. Probably the settings need a little bit more tuning. I'm always using the safe preset. Fast doesn't even want to boot... My motherboard is ASUS X370 Prime, btw.
> 
> I have a few questions:
> - How do the Rec 1 Rec 2 and Rec 3 settings work: do I have to input every setting from the same column or can I mix and match (Eg: Rec 1 from procODT section with Rec 2 from CAD_BUS?).
> - same as above for Rec Min and Max. Basically, do I have to set everything from one column or I can mix and match the three sections?
> - any ideas what else can be done about Hynix M-die dual rank to run stable at 3066? I don't have options in BIOS for CLDO_VDDP, VPP and PLL voltages. Increasing VSoC and VDIMM doesn't seem to work. GearDown Disabled and CR 2T affect stability and prevent my system for booting at all. They seem to work at 2666 MHz and below only...
> 
> Also, I think there's a problem with build 0.9.7. I'm seeing way off tFAW, tRFC and tRFC (alt) settings. I've attached a printscreen for that.
> 
> Thanks again for the work your doing.


*You entered incorrect data into the calculator, mixed up a lot, be attentive*

The motherboard does not affect the memory start. At В350, 3466 runs perfectly. To open "CLDO_VDDP" you need to install a modified BIOS (I hacked all the BIOS motherboard asus).



You can mix all the columns in a green rectangle, for example, for example rec1 procODT RTT_NOM RTT_WR RTT_PARK + rec 2 CAD_BUS columns

try these settings for 3066 now:

16 18 18 18 36 54 other timing auto
RTT: RZQ7 RZQ3 RZQ1
procODT 68.6
CAD BUS 30 30 40 60
Vdram 1.375 , vsoc 1.05 other voltage auto


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> ...


 ryzendramsettings2.png 57k .png file

Hey, could you explain what I'm supposed to enter at VDDP voltage as well as the value below it? I don't understand these high values for voltage.
And also, where is BGS located in the BIOS? Could not find it.

Thanks for all the help mate.


----------



## figarro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *You entered incorrect data into the calculator, mixed up a lot, be attentive*
> 
> The motherboard does not affect the memory start. At В350, 3466 runs perfectly. To open "CLDO_VDDP" you need to install a modified BIOS (I hacked all the BIOS motherboard asus).
> 
> 
> 
> You can mix all the columns in a green rectangle, for example, for example rec1 procODT RTT_NOM RTT_WR RTT_PARK + rec 2 CAD_BUS columns
> 
> try these settings for 3066 now:
> 
> 16 18 18 18 36 54 other timing auto
> RTT: RZQ7 RZQ3 RZQ1
> procODT 68.6
> CAD BUS 30 30 40 60
> Vdram 1.375 , vsoc 1.05 other voltage auto


Just tried these settings for 3066. It seems that it always fails the first time (computer turns off) then boots just fine - applies to warm and cold boot. So startup is more consistent. The downside is that it shows scores in AIDA and Cinebench lower than @2933, by a little bit. Plus is just as unstable compared with what I have previously achieved with all manual timings taken from Ryzen DRAM Calculator. Intel Burn Test fails after 20-30 seconds.

Also tried 3200 (Ryzen DRAM Calculator timings and with primaries and settings just as you suggested for 3066) but it won't boot at all. Hoped for a memory training hole or something (really low chance of that is my guess).


----------



## furkandeger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> Is it supposed to make it perform better? It's an E die and I got it to 3200mhz at rated speeds.
> I did read the op here, and the ryzen ddr4 24/7 stability thread. Doesn't make me an expert, I never overclocked ram before ryzen.


Hey mate, can you share how you got E-Die to run at 3200 mhz? I have an LPX which is also E-Die and I'm struggling to make past 3000


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Thoughts? maybe next ryzen?

https://twitter.com/AMD/status/922585485964439552


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> Thoughts? maybe next ryzen?
> 
> https://twitter.com/AMD/status/922585485964439552


Looks like HBM stacks. I would assume GPU related gear.


----------



## voreo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RossiOCUK*
> 
> Looks like HBM stacks. I would assume GPU related gear.


Maybe APU related?


----------



## jimmyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RossiOCUK*
> 
> Looks like HBM stacks. I would assume GPU related gear.


Looks like resistors to me, HBM would be on the same substrate. I'm betting that is the new mobile chip / Apu.


----------



## MishelLngelo

It would be nice to get an powerful but frugal APU for a micro build. I would love to put one like that together.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I made a mistake in that message, the second terminator "RZQ4" does not exist, you need to check "RZQ3"




I added 7 3 5 seems ok to me. Passed ibt 200% and im sure system is smoother in a way


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> Thoughts? maybe next ryzen?
> 
> https://twitter.com/AMD/status/922585485964439552


first correct existing processor problems


----------



## elguero

Does anyone knows if enabling virtualization hurts system stability?


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmyz*
> 
> Looks like resistors to me, HBM would be on the same substrate. I'm betting that is the new mobile chip / Apu.


Looks like capacitors to me.

BTW I disabled Fast Startup feature of Windows 10 and some little problems like some software losing settings (like GPU overclocking tools) and weird glitches are solved now.


----------



## mickeykool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Looks like capacitors to me.
> 
> BTW I disabled Fast Startup feature of Windows 10 and some little problems like some software losing settings (like GPU overclocking tools) and weird glitches are solved now.


Disabled fast start up in Bios or this setting in windows 10?


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> Disabled fast start up in Bios or this setting in windows 10?


Bios obviously


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Bios obviously


Fast Startup != Fast Boot


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Fast Startup != Fast Boot


Hmm Didn't realise that
Somewhere in the powersave settings ?


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Hmm Didn't realise that
> Somewhere in the powersave settings ?


Here:



If you boot drive is an SSD is of no use to enable that feature.


----------



## 1usmus

updated windows, dropped the speed of 960PRO very strongly, recording instead of 2000+ only 96mb / s ... reading also fell to 3200mb / s ... reinstalled the driver, but nothing helped ... I remember before people came here with the same questions . How did they decide?


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here:
> 
> 
> 
> If you boot drive is an SSD is of no use to enable that feature.


Ah i see
The options in there are greyed out for me so i guess... it's disabled here

EDIT
it seems settings for sleep mode
Have that disabled completly so i guess i'm good


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Ah i see
> The options in there are greyed out for me so i guess... it's disabled here


You need to click here:


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You need to click here:


It's for waking up from sleepmode, right ?


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> It's for waking up from sleepmode, right ?


If you *shutdown* your system and start it again and this counter is not reseted, you have it enabled:



Restarts are not affected and will restart the timer.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Right... so it's for awakening from sleep mode
Cheers


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Right... so it's for awakening from sleep mode
> Cheers:thumb:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Right... so it's for awakening from sleep mode
> Cheers


Is not sleep. I had it active and I didn't know I had it active, looks like a regular *shutdown* to me and regular startup, it does not look like sleep or hibernate.

The word *shutdown* should be the key here.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Is not sleep. I had it active and I didn't know I had it active, looks like a regular shutdown to me and regular startup, it does not look like sleep or hibernate.


Correct... i misread









Tnx again
Not having any issues so i'm leaving it enabled


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> updated windows, dropped the speed of 960PRO very strongly, recording instead of 2000+ only 96mb / s ... reading also fell to 3200mb / s ... reinstalled the driver, but nothing helped ... I remember before people came here with the same questions . How did they decide?


I've had this same damn problem before, and I honestly have no idea how I fixed it, as it went away when I did a clean W10 install.

If you don't have the Samsung drivers installed, I would start there. If that doesn't work, a clean install may be your next step...assuming you've updated to the W10 fall creators update AMD chipset drivers?


----------



## Pilotasso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> updated windows, dropped the speed of 960PRO very strongly, recording instead of 2000+ only 96mb / s ... reading also fell to 3200mb / s ... reinstalled the driver, but nothing helped ... I remember before people came here with the same questions . How did they decide?


@1usmus

thats because the updates heve been messing with my SAMSUNG drivers. Check it with magician. I have restored them a bunch of times already (960 Evo 1TB)

This windows 10 tends to break itself more than 7 did.


----------



## figarro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> I've had this same damn problem before, and I honestly have no idea how I fixed it, as it went away when I did a clean W10 install.
> 
> If you don't have the Samsung drivers installed, I would start there. If that doesn't work, a clean install may be your next step...assuming you've updated to the W10 fall creators update AMD chipset drivers?


Happened to me once, after the sprint W10 major update. I had to restore the system entirely from a backup. It looked like the AHCI driver got disabled somehow...


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> @1usmus
> 
> thats because the updates heve been messing with my SAMSUNG drivers. Check it with magician. I have restored them a bunch of times already (960 Evo 1TB)
> 
> This windows 10 tends to break itself more than 7 did.


I noticed once that TRIM was disabled by itself and enabled it again in Magician.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Speaking of NVMe performance issues
Ever since i got the Ryzen mobo and my Samsung 960 EVO... i was never able to properly fix this issue i'm having
If it's a issue that can be fixed.. that is










Notice how the 4k read is much lower then the 4k write
The others seem a-okey
From what i saw on many other screenshots ( 960 evo users and 960 pro users alike)... always the read is higher then the write
For me the 4K is just the apposite... write higher then the read

Since i've had the system... i several times reiinstalled windows and tried various drivers (windows driver and samsung drivers)
Each of the installations i had,, everything was up to date
Tried also these settings to see if it would solve it :
* write chase enabled / disabled
* indexing enabled / disabled
* all settings affecting NVMe i tried (on various bios versions)
* pulled drive from system and reattached it

Note :
I have windows running on this drive

Think i tried almost anything
Sadly all didn't have the affect i was hoping for

Kinda lost now at how to resolve this
*Any suggestions ?*


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Speaking of NVMe performance issues
> Ever since i got the Ryzen mobo and my Samsung 960 EVO... i was never able to properly fix this issue i'm having
> If it's a issue that can be fixed.. that is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how the 4k read is much lower then the 4k write
> The others seem a-okey
> From what i saw on many other screenshots ( 960 evo users and 960 pro users alike)... always the read is higher then the write
> For me the 4K is just the apposite... write higher then the read
> 
> Since i've had the system... i several times reiinstalled windows and tried various drivers (windows driver and samsung drivers)
> Tried also these settings to see if it would solve it :
> * write chase enabled / disabled
> * indexing enabled / disabled
> * all settings affecting NVMe i tried (on various bios versions)
> * pulled drive from system and reattached it
> 
> Think i tried almost anything
> Sadly all didn't have the affect i was hoping for
> 
> Kinda lost now at how to resolve this
> *Any suggestions ?*


Write is always faster in my system. NVMe or SSD.

Samsung NVMe:



1x Sandisk 480GB SSD and 1x Sandisk 500Gb SSD:



1x Vector 180 SSD in USB3.0:


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Write is always faster in my system. NVMe or SSD.
> 
> Samsung NVMe:
> 
> 
> 
> 1x Sandisk 480GB SSD and 1x Sandisk 500Gb SSD:
> 
> 
> 
> 1x Vector 180 SSD in USB3.0:


Your score for the Evo is higher though

What i failed to mention is that i'm on the power performance mode in windows

Besided running on the samsung driver... is there anything you changed in settings (windows/bios) to improve the speeds ?


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Your score for the Evo is higher though
> 
> What i failed to mention is that i'm on the power performance mode in wondows
> 
> Besided running on the samsung driver... is there anything you changed in settings (windows/bios) to improve the speeds ?


Nothing.

4K uses more CPU and RAM than SEQ.

CPU speed, RAM speed and stability could make difference here.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Could it be that connections on the mobo with my drive aren't 100% ?
Maybe i should try pull out and reattach it again


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Could it be that connections on the mobo with my drive aren't 100% ?
> Maybe i should try pull out and reattach it again


Unlikely...


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I noticed once that TRIM was disabled by itself and enabled it again in Magician.


There's a new Samsung NVME/M.2 driver, version 2.3. Got few % better performance but also may fix some problems.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

My Ryzen system seems good so far. I've been able to get 3200Mhz memory running at the rated cas latencies with BIOS version 1602, and my 1600X bootable and passing Cinebench twice and AIDA64 CPU & FPU for 15 minutes at 4Ghz 1.3750V. I'll run the CPU stress test overnight to see if this is stable properly. Then I might try reducing the voltages to see how low I can get them at 4Ghz.


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> My Ryzen system seems good so far. I've been able to get 3200Mhz memory running at the rated cas latencies with BIOS version 1602, and my 1600X bootable and passing Cinebench twice and AIDA64 CPU & FPU for 15 minutes at 4Ghz 1.3750V. I'll run the CPU stress test overnight to see if this is stable properly. Then I might try reducing the voltages to see how low I can get them at 4Ghz.


cinebench or AIDA is not the best efficient way method to test the stability of your OC. Some people like to leverage IBT AVX and OCCT. Have fun working on it


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Ah i see
> The options in there are greyed out for me so i guess... it's disabled here
> 
> EDIT
> it seems settings for sleep mode
> Have that disabled completly so i guess i'm good


Kill hibernation and fast start should be gone.
powercfg.exe /hibernate off


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> 
> There's a new Samsung NVME/M.2 driver, version 2.3. Got few % better performance but also may fix some problems.


Best support ever.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elguero*
> 
> Does anyone knows if enabling virtualization hurts system stability?


Not that I have ever seen.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> cinebench or AIDA is not the best efficient way method to test the stability of your OC. Some people like to leverage IBT AVX and OCCT. Have fun working on it


Why those? I used to use OCCT and IBT, but I've heard more people favour AIDA64. I did just pay for it after all.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Kill hibernation and fast start should be gone.
> powercfg.exe /hibernate off


Already done that
Has sero effect


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> 
> There's a new Samsung NVME/M.2 driver, version 2.3. Got few % better performance but also may fix some problems.


Site unavailable LOL

Available from majorgeeks though


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Why those? I used to use OCCT and IBT, but I've heard more people favour AIDA64. I did just pay for it after all.


You are using this for simply the CPU OC stability testing correct?

Edit: Using OCCT AVX is a better method - P95 as well - IBT AVX for a short run just to see if it crashes within the first 10x attempts


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Why those? I used to use OCCT and IBT, but I've heard more people favour AIDA64. I did just pay for it after all.
> 
> 
> 
> You are using this for simply the CPU OC stability testing correct?
Click to expand...

Aida isn't tough enough. I use the new P95 29.3 custom with 13000 MB of ram


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Site unavailable LOL
> 
> Available from majorgeeks though


This works for me: http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/download/tools.html


----------



## voreo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> cinebench or AIDA is not the best efficient way method to test the stability of your OC. Some people like to leverage IBT AVX and OCCT. Have fun working on it


I usually just do 5 minute OCCT/ Linpack with OCCT if those pass , then move on to a 2 hour realbench.

If those pass, then i stop and just play games/use pc till i hit a problem.

( I also don't run my rig 24/7, i shut it down when i go to sleep lol )


----------



## Amir007

I'm on the latest bios version so I'm wondering if there's a known Cold boot issue with this motherboard still?

I don't know why but for the past 2 or 3 days when I come home from work and turn on the PC it takes a while to post but that's because it is booting in safe mode or something and downclocks my memory 2400Mhz instead of previously set to 3200Mhz.

I have a pair of these: G.SKILL Flare X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) AMD X370 / B350 Memory Model F4-3200C14D-16GFX.

Anything special I need to do in bios to get them setup correctly? I can see the profile for my speed/timings @3200mhz. It auto sets 1.35v. Once I boot up @3200mhz all is fine. I can run benches,prime, games with no problem. Should I give it more voltage? It does show 1.351 in bios so i wonder if i should raise it a bit.

I noticed even my timings change from 14>16


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> I'm on the latest bios version so I'm wondering if there's a known Cold boot issue with this motherboard still?
> 
> I don't know why but for the past 2 or 3 days when I come home from work and turn on the PC it takes a while to post but that's because it is booting in safe mode or something and downclocks my memory 2400Mhz instead of previously set to 3200Mhz.
> 
> I have a pair of these: G.SKILL Flare X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) AMD X370 / B350 Memory Model F4-3200C14D-16GFX.
> 
> Anything special I need to do in bios to get them setup correctly? I can see the profile for my speed/timings @3200mhz. It auto sets 1.35v. Once I boot up @3200mhz all is fine. I can run benches,prime, games with no problem. Should I give it more voltage? It does show 1.351 in bios so i wonder if i should raise it a bit.


I run The Stilts memory preset (start with the 3200MHz "Safe") and go from there.
Proc_ODT to 60ohm.

The start up issue sounds like memory training (normal), you might consider trying UEFI 9920 if you can't figure your current one.
I've had much better luck and no issues on 9920. Always boots to my OC. http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/23730#post_26237954

Test memory with HCI Memtest, 16 instances each using 850MBs


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## elguero

I ask because when I fist build my system I installed ASUS suite that and tried the auto overclock feature, and it said enabling vm support would result on a lower overclock.

By the way, I formatted my pc in order to get that software complete away.

On a side note, I installed GPU TWEAK II after I got a strix 1080 ti oc, and had this supper strange problems, windows would show up wrong, you couldn't click on some stuff, and the pc would became extraordinary slow, until I restart it, sometimes while doing some renderings on premiere, or simply by running cinnebech.

And all that problems stopped the minute I dissable gpu tweak from autoloading every time I starded windows, so now I just unistalled compleatly and all those problems have gonne away.


----------



## Amir007

Can you re-post them screen shots. They are way way too small to even see anything. I think its better to post one window at a time. I'm interested to see what you got there. I use the memtest86 via USB and I get a full pass at 3200mhz so it's not my ram. Something else is up in this bios.

Where can i download HCI Memest?
I'll try the Stilts 3200mhz safe and see how it behaves in the next 24 hours.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Can you re-post them screen shots. They are way way too small to even see anything. I think its better to post one window at a time. I'm interested to see what you got there. I use the memtest86 via USB and I get a full pass at 3200mhz so it's not my ram. Something else is up in this bios.
> 
> Where can i download HCI Memest?
> I'll try the Stilts 3200mhz safe and see how it behaves in the next 24 hours.


Sorry, dual monitors SS. Click image > lower right hand corner click "Original" > click on image to magnify and scroll.
http://hcidesign.com/memtest/

Memtest86 is fine to help identify bad memory but this is different, you'll see


----------



## y0bailey

I can't get Ryzen Dram Calc to run. I feel mentally handicapped. Can someone give me a non-picture guide to follow.


----------



## wisepds

I'm with you... Please, tutorial!!!


----------



## dorbot

Just for a laugh, I installed AIsuite 3.

Upon reboot--- > Access violation blah blah dip4.dll blah blah...

I chuckled, cursed the cursed Asus "Software Engineers" and went on my merry way safe in the knowledge that my very negative opinion of ASUS software is still valid.

Now I will go hunting for all the crap the uninstaller left behind.

Nice.

Cheers ASUS.


----------



## kornty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> I can't get Ryzen Dram Calc to run. I feel mentally handicapped. Can someone give me a non-picture guide to follow.


Run thaiphoon.exe
Click Read
Click any option that drops down
Click Report
Take note of "Number of DIMM Ranks:" in the "Physical & Logical Attributes" section
Scroll to the bottom of the report.
Click "Show delays in nanoseconds"
Scroll to the bottom of the report.
Open Ryzen DRAM Calculator
Memory Type: (UHQ = Samsung B-Die) (HQ = Other Samsung) (No XMP = Other)
Memory rank: This is where you enter number of DIMM Ranks from earlier
Frequency(MT/s): Speed you want to run eg, 2933, 3200, 3333 etc.
DIMM modules: How many stick of RAM you have 1,2,4
tCL = CAS Latency Time (tAA):
tRCDRW = RAS# to CAS# Delay Time (tRCD):
tRCDRD = RAS# to CAS# Delay Time (tRCD):
tRP = Row Precharge Delay Time (tRP):
tRAS = Active to Precharge Delay Time (tRAS):
tRC = Active to Active/Refresh Delay Time (tRC):
tRFC = Normal Refresh Recovery Delay Time (tRFC1):
tRRDS = Short Activate to Activate Delay Time (tRRD_S):
tRRDL = Long Activate to Activate Delay Time (tRRD_L):
Additional stability: should be obvious.
Click Calculate Safe preset or if you have U/HQ memory then click Calculate Fast preset.
Take a picture of the numbers is spits out and go into your BIOS and plug them in. No guarantee it'll work.
Hope that helps.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Speaking of NVMe performance issues
> Ever since i got the Ryzen mobo and my Samsung 960 EVO... i was never able to properly fix this issue i'm having
> If it's a issue that can be fixed.. that is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how the 4k read is much lower then the 4k write
> The others seem a-okey
> From what i saw on many other screenshots ( 960 evo users and 960 pro users alike)... always the read is higher then the write
> For me the 4K is just the apposite... write higher then the read
> 
> Since i've had the system... i several times reiinstalled windows and tried various drivers (windows driver and samsung drivers)
> Each of the installations i had,, everything was up to date
> Tried also these settings to see if it would solve it :
> * write chase enabled / disabled
> * indexing enabled / disabled
> * all settings affecting NVMe i tried (on various bios versions)
> * pulled drive from system and reattached it
> 
> Note :
> I have windows running on this drive
> 
> Think i tried almost anything
> Sadly all didn't have the affect i was hoping for
> 
> Kinda lost now at how to resolve this
> *Any suggestions ?*


Here are some of my scores with the new Nvme driver:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









I like the Crystal disk mark tho, you can set the threads in Nvme mode which enables 8 threads.

I didn't notice any performance increase with the new Nvme driver.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Just for a laugh, I installed AIsuite 3.
> 
> Upon reboot--- > Access violation blah blah dip4.dll blah blah...
> I chuckled, cursed the cursed Asus "Software Engineers" and went on my merry way safe in the knowledge that my very negative opinion of ASUS software is still valid.
> Now I will go hunting for all the crap the uninstaller left behind.
> 
> Nice.
> Cheers ASUS.


Yep, its the worst software besides MS itself i ever used.. There actually is a tool for it to completely remove it, here it is:

Cleaner.zip 315k .zip file


You might want to pull your BIOS battery as well as this program can easily corrupt EC sensors which can cause a lot of issues. I am glad i kinda fixed my EC issues i think, haven't had any problems all week. It was Aida64 that was causing issues for me. hardwareinfo64 works fine so far.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Here are some of my scores with the new Nvme driver:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the Crystal disk mark tho, you can set the threads in Nvme mode which enables 8 threads.
> 
> I didn't notice any performance increase with the new Nvme driver.


Something is badly wrong there, maybe you should flash new firmware in ?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Something is badly wrong there, maybe you should flash new firmware in ?


Whats wrong?

I get exactly the speeds i pay for. The SSD is also very full which degrades performance significantly.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Whats wrong?
> 
> I get exactly the speeds i pay for. The SSD is also very full which degrades performance significantly.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*


Yes, you have 960 EVO or Pro SSD which is much faster than mine..

I have 950 Pro 256 GB.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes, you have 960 EVO or Pro SSD which is much faster than mine..
> 
> I have 950 Pro 256 GB.


It's 960 Evo, 256GB. on Asus Prime x370 Pro and W10 and W7. I notice a large performance drop when it hits 62 -65c during long write tests and benchmark so I glued a small cooler on it and now it sits at most 55c. Check yours, it may be overheating.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> It's 960 Evo, 256GB. on Asus Prime x370 Pro and W10 and W7. I notice a large performance drop when it hits 62 -65c during long write tests and benchmark so I glued a small cooler on it and now it sits at most 55c. Check yours, it may be overheating.


See, you have newer and much faster SSD than me..

No problems here, speeds are fine on my drive.. and so are temps.



I actually have an 40 mm fan sitting on the USB 3.0 connector blowing air on the M.2 slot, not that its needed but the lower temps the better, i can't hear the fan anyway so its at full blast at all times.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> It's 960 Evo, 256GB. on Asus Prime x370 Pro and W10 and W7. I notice a large performance drop when it hits 62 -65c during long write tests and benchmark so I glued a small cooler on it and now it sits at most 55c. Check yours, it may be overheating.


Yup, the drive itself can throttle because of temp in long write sessions.
Is the throttling temp 85ºC ?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Yup, the drive itself can throttle because of temp in long write sessions.
> Is the throttling temp 85ºC ?


I have seen throttling just above 62c but I guess it can vary with silicone lottery just like any other device.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*


Tested the new driver. Feels the same and benchs the same, maybe a bit more % on 4k.

Didn't throttle at 80ºC


----------



## DocYoda

Anybody here with the crosshair vi extreme? Ive ordered the extreme but no stock here yet. The only missing part of my upcoming rig. Is it worth the wait or I am good with the hero already?
Rig setup:
1700X
16GBx2 3600MHz trident rgb
Gtx1080


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> Anybody here with the crosshair vi extreme? Ive ordered the extreme but no stock here yet. The only missing part of my upcoming rig. Is it worth the wait or I am good with the hero already?
> Rig setup:
> 1700X
> 16GBx2 3600MHz trident rgb
> Gtx1080


Remember the Extreme is EATX and won't fit all the cases.

Has another M2 slot, more lights but performance should be the same.

I see has Bluetooth and backplate too.


----------



## DocYoda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Remember the Extreme is EATX and won't fit all the cases.
> 
> Has another M2 slot, more lights but performance should be the same.
> 
> I see has Bluetooth and backplate too.


aesthetically the extreme is better looking. I got the thermaltake view 71 TG RGB case, definitely it will fit. The angled 24 pin is a beauty too. I hope I wont regret getting the hero version if the extreme wont be available soon. The retailer advised to wait for 1 month and it seems I cant wait.


----------



## WarpenN1

I got my new Ryzen CPU, it's from 33 week and it came with Wraith spire cooler







. It's now waiting on my another PC, haven't yet put CPU and cooler together. Cooler still has metal stains covering the copper surface. I'm bit worried if that would affect thermal performance noticeably with kryonaut paste? Hmm


----------



## geoxile

Crossposting from the memory stability thread.

Need some help. I got my RAM back from a RMA (one stick died) and I tried testing them individually using the google stressapptest and both sticks passed at 3200mhz. But now testing them together in dual channel configuration they're failing with thousands of hardware incidents in an hour test. It's G.Skill Trident Z 3200C14, which should be Samsung B-die. I have pretty loose timings on them and just set it to 3200mhz. I tried SOC voltage up to 1.15V and DRAM voltage to 1.4V but so far no luck. I had some Ballistix Sports 2400mhz that I used while the Trident Zs were away and they passed naturally, given it's only 2400mhz. Any ideas?

Edit: It also failed at 2933MHz in dual channel.

I also tried 2t command rate and it failed at 3200mhz, just not as quickly apparently. 2133mhz, the auto setting, passed an hour test. Seeing as how the individual sticks passed i diubt the RAM is faulty.Is it possible my 1700 is bottom of the barrel and has a terrible imc? Or is my motherboard faulty? Can't really tell...

Edit: I forgot what the particular BIOS I'm running but its acess 1.0.06 I think. The latest from about a month ago


----------



## RS87

792 unread posts







maybe I should have ignored my wife and used my phone for half an hour every day on holiday!

This is going to be fun.... I hope there's a nice new shiny update at the end of this long tunnel







see you guys on the other side.


----------



## awaybreaktoday

Lord of mercy, the world is going to end, INTEL have just slashed their prices for the i9-7960x, i9-7940x, i9-7920x, i9-7900 by 40%.........


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Aida isn't tough enough. I use the new P95 29.3 custom with 13000 MB of ram


Everyone keeps telling me different things. One person says AIDA64 is more than enough, another says they are happy to use Cinebench and OCCT set to default, another says to use custom OCCT and IBT, another says to use Prime95, another person says just run your favourite benchmarks repeatedly. I don't want to sound like I'm complaining, but there's so many different opinions out there, and I don't know what to make of it all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> You are using this for simply the CPU OC stability testing correct?
> 
> Edit: Using OCCT AVX is a better method - P95 as well - IBT AVX for a short run just to see if it crashes within the first 10x attempts


Yeah, system stability.

I've ran OCCT on default settings for 15 minutes (I will be running it for much longer once I've settled on a few settings). I then ran IBT test on Maximum a few times and it passed. It was freezing here and there, which at first made me think I was unstable and I hard reset, but it finished the cycles multiple times when I tried again and let it unfreeze itself. I'm not sure what that means exactly, but it said my system was stable. I then ran CPU-Z validation.

https://valid.x86.fr/iqckyq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Just for a laugh, I installed AIsuite 3.
> 
> Upon reboot--- > Access violation blah blah dip4.dll blah blah...
> I chuckled, cursed the cursed Asus "Software Engineers" and went on my merry way safe in the knowledge that my very negative opinion of ASUS software is still valid.
> Now I will go hunting for all the crap the uninstaller left behind.
> 
> Nice.
> Cheers ASUS.


I've been using Fan Xpert without too many issues. It doesn't save my fan max/mim ranges which is annoying, but it's handy to have a program to adjust fan speeds without constantly restarting to the BIOS. I also can't increase my thermal threshold. I'm increasing the slider but it's not taking effect.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Aida isn't tough enough. I use the new P95 29.3 custom with 13000 MB of ram
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone keeps telling me different things. One person says AIDA64 is more than enough, another says they are happy to use Cinebench and OCCT set to default, another says to use custom OCCT and IBT, another says to use Prime95, another person says just run your favourite benchmarks repeatedly. I don't want to sound like I'm complaining, but there's so many different opinions out there, and I don't know what to make of it all.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> You are using this for simply the CPU OC stability testing correct?
> 
> Edit: Using OCCT AVX is a better method - P95 as well - IBT AVX for a short run just to see if it crashes within the first 10x attempts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, system stability.
> 
> I've ran OCCT on default settings for 15 minutes (I will be running it for much longer once I've settled on a few settings). I then ran IBT test on Maximum a few times and it passed. It was freezing here and there, which at first made me think I was unstable and I hard reset, but it finished the cycles multiple times when I tried again and let it unfreeze itself. I'm not sure what that means exactly, but it said my system was stable. I then ran CPU-Z validation.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/iqckyq
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Just for a laugh, I installed AIsuite 3.
> 
> Upon reboot--- > Access violation blah blah dip4.dll blah blah...
> I chuckled, cursed the cursed Asus "Software Engineers" and went on my merry way safe in the knowledge that my very negative opinion of ASUS software is still valid.
> Now I will go hunting for all the crap the uninstaller left behind.
> 
> Nice.
> Cheers ASUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been using Fan Xpert without too many issues. It doesn't save my fan max/mim ranges which is annoying, but it's handy to have a program to adjust fan speeds without constantly restarting to the BIOS. I also can't increase my thermal threshold. I'm increasing the slider but it's not taking effect.
Click to expand...

If you want true 24/7 stability you really have to test and test it hard. Enough errors in the system will require an OS install to fix and then you're back at square one. I also run the P95 I described earlier with Unigine heaven running in the background. This tests the system quite thoroughly for CPU/GPU/RAM and heat


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If you want true 24/7 stability you really have to test and test it hard. Enough errors in the system will require an OS install to fix and then you're back at square one. I also run the P95 I described earlier with Unigine heaven running in the background. This tests the system quite thoroughly for CPU/GPU/RAM and heat


I appreciate that. My issue is people telling me what 'hard' really is; it's different for each person. People who have been overclocking for years swear to never use Prime95, yet to you it's the only test you'll use. Who do I trust? Even in this thread I was told that people like OCCT and IBT around here.

That said, i'll download Prime95 and run Heaven at the same time to see if my system doesn't crash.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I appreciate that. My issue is people telling me what 'hard' really is; it's different for each person. People who have been overclocking for years swear to never use Prime95, yet to you it's the only test you'll use. Who do I trust? Even in this thread I was told that people like OCCT and IBT around here.
> 
> That said, i'll download Prime95 and run Heaven at the same time to see if my system doesn't crash.


For 16Gb:

For fast stability testing I use:

IBT AVX Very High @ 10 passes (CPU may be stable)
HCI memtest @8T 8000Mb +1k coverage (IMC/Memory may be stable)

This is to test if the system is *somewhat stable*, if this passes then I use, in order:

IBT AVX Very High @ 25 passes
HCI memtest 12800Mb/16T @ +3k coverage
TPU memtest overnight 8h (aprox. 250 passes)

IBT 12800Mb @ 10 passes
Prime Blend (Or select Blend and then edit RAM usage to 12800) @ 24h

Between those test I usually do some gaming, PUBG, Shadow of War, RoTTR with 1080 Ti


----------



## Johan45

I've used them all and have been overclocking for years. Many who run Intel don't like to run P95 because of the AVX instructions which really heat up their systems and lower achievable clocks. Most new Intel boards have an offset option for this which downclocks the CPU if AVX is detected. The IBT AVX works quite well but you can't run a graphics test at the same time that's why I choose P95. There are hundreds who swear that "torturing" your system is unnecessary but I don't feel that way. As I said small errors creep in even during driver installs and can cause all types of problems. " Back in the day" your system wasn't considered stable without a minimum of 12 hours Prime 95 testing.


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I appreciate that. My issue is people telling me what 'hard' really is; it's different for each person. People who have been overclocking for years swear to never use Prime95, yet to you it's the only test you'll use. Who do I trust? Even in this thread I was told that people like OCCT and IBT around here.
> 
> That said, i'll download Prime95 and run Heaven at the same time to see if my system doesn't crash.


theres no "set in stone" method to any of this. that's what makes it so difficult. and everyone has their own way of doing things. the best you can do. is try a bit of each honestly. and perhaps toss out outliers.
I used a combination of OCCT, IBT, Real bench, prime 95, and cine bench R15. and there's some things you just have to take and not give much idk, merit to? It turned out for a long time I had been using the non AVX version of IBT. I got the avx version and it totally skewed my OC. drove my voltage up to ~1.47 vcore to be stable @ 3.9 well I found that to be ridicules. so I ended up saying screw IBT AVX and switched to OCCT avx on another members suggestion. it dropped things to a much more reasonable 1.42ish? I think. the point is you can take suggestions and see how your machine handles all the different tests. but its up to you as to just how resilient you want it to be in all of them. I feel comfortable with my OC. OCCT AVX for 2 hours. Realbench for a few hours. handles it like nothing. I haven't ran P95 for 12+ hours since, idk way back at launch cause I think its a bit unnecessary. but its good for 20mins or more to put some strain on a CPU. but for me I use my machine for 8+ hour encoding runs 3 times a week and games and its been rock solid stable with everything ive given it lately. once I kinda had a grasp on what it was I was trying to do.


----------



## Frikencio

Duplicate post, sorry.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Thanks, folks.

I just ran OCCT AVX and everything seemed stable after 45 minutes. I'll obviously run it for longer shortly. Not tried Prime95 yet or any memory tests other than gaming and AIDA64.

As for errors that could creep in, I checked the logs and one error that kept cropping up was DistributedCOM 10016. According to Google, "This issue occurs because certain processes do not have permissions to the DCOM components that are mentioned in the event logs." Is this the type of error you're talking about @Johan45?


----------



## BUFUMAN

i am not able to find Ryzen DRAM Calculator. PLS help.


----------



## 1usmus

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.8*

big update available









https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdcWE4bnFjeFJ4eWc/view?usp=sharing

* Added tabs "Main" (main page with recommendations), "Advanced" (additional recommendations / settings / additional calculators), "Ryzen records". More details on.

* "Main" tab - has reworked the graphic component, the main parameters for which the system will be launched now. I think that the surplus of information is harmful to many.

* The "Advanced" tab - it contains the blocks Cad_bus timings, VTT DDR Voltage, Boot Dram Voltage, CLDO_VDDP, auxiliary voltages for debugging (VDDP, VPP and PLL). I think this information will be useful only for advanced users who are familiar with the site of good and our topic as a whole. Also on this tab there are 2 calculators. I'll explain why. Each motherboard has its own I / O controller and because of this, the DRAM and VTT DDR voltages are not universal. To make the calculation for your motherboard and speed up the selection, 2 calculators were created. With the VTT DDR voltage calculator, I think everything is clear, but the Voltage Calculator DRAM Voltage will be useful for those who want to very accurately choose the voltage for their memory depending on the installed I / O controller in your motherboard. How to use it? Everything is extremely simple. Go to the menu and write out our possible voltages VTT DDR for example in the limit of 0.69 to 0.71. We come with these data to our calculator and enter in turn these values. Getting the DRAM voltage we record. Yes, it's the DRAM voltages that we got (which were calculated depending on the features of your I / O controller) to help get rid of errors. This tab is far from complete, new features will be added.

* The tab "Ryzen records" - exit from the program immediately to our table of records. You can record your result directly from the program Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.8. Simply and easily. Or see how the launch was done by others.

* The "Instructions" tab will be added in the next version of the program, since it is too early to write an instruction without having the final form of the program.

* Termination blocks (procODT and RTT) were reworked from scratch, and another version of the recommendation was added.

* Swap Soc Voltage for HQ and Without XMP Calculators

* minor syntax corrections, formulas for calculation of timings and roundings


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Thanks, folks.
> 
> I just ran OCCT AVX and everything seemed stable after 45 minutes. I'll obviously run it for longer shortly. Not tried Prime95 yet or any memory tests other than gaming and AIDA64.
> 
> As for errors that could creep in, I checked the logs and one error that kept cropping up was DistributedCOM 10016. According to Google, "This issue occurs because certain processes do not have permissions to the DCOM components that are mentioned in the event logs." Is this the type of error you're talking about @Johan45?


No that's a common Win10 error.


----------



## figarro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.8*
> 
> big update available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdcWE4bnFjeFJ4eWc/view?usp=sharing
> 
> * Added tabs "Main" (main page with recommendations), "Advanced" (additional recommendations / settings / additional calculators), "Ryzen records". More details on.
> 
> * "Main" tab - has reworked the graphic component, the main parameters for which the system will be launched now. I think that the surplus of information is harmful to many.
> 
> * The "Advanced" tab - it contains the blocks Cad_bus timings, VTT DDR Voltage, Boot Dram Voltage, CLDO_VDDP, auxiliary voltages for debugging (VDDP, VPP and PLL). I think this information will be useful only for advanced users who are familiar with the site of good and our topic as a whole. Also on this tab there are 2 calculators. I'll explain why. Each motherboard has its own I / O controller and because of this, the DRAM and VTT DDR voltages are not universal. To make the calculation for your motherboard and speed up the selection, 2 calculators were created. With the VTT DDR voltage calculator, I think everything is clear, but the Voltage Calculator DRAM Voltage will be useful for those who want to very accurately choose the voltage for their memory depending on the installed I / O controller in your motherboard. How to use it? Everything is extremely simple. Go to the menu and write out our possible voltages VTT DDR for example in the limit of 0.69 to 0.71. We come with these data to our calculator and enter in turn these values. Getting the DRAM voltage we record. Yes, it's the DRAM voltages that we got (which were calculated depending on the features of your I / O controller) to help get rid of errors. This tab is far from complete, new features will be added.
> 
> * The tab "Ryzen records" - exit from the program immediately to our table of records. You can record your result directly from the program Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.8. Simply and easily. Or see how the launch was done by others.
> 
> * The "Instructions" tab will be added in the next version of the program, since it is too early to write an instruction without having the final form of the program.
> 
> * Termination blocks (procODT and RTT) were reworked from scratch, and another version of the recommendation was added.
> 
> * Swap Soc Voltage for HQ and Without XMP Calculators
> 
> * minor syntax corrections, formulas for calculation of timings and roundings


Any ideas why I get wrong values for tFAW, tRFC and tRFC (alt)? tFAW is 343, tRFC is 5.9 and tRFC (alt) is 5 [https://snag.gy/slvgmf.jpg]. Also applies to version 0.9.7. On 0.9.6 it's OK.

Edit: tRRDL also seems off.


----------



## lcbbcl

@1usmus
With 0.9.8 your calculator change some values for my DR 2x16 GB b-die 3200mhz .
Using values from 0.9.7 are stable from what i see, 400%+ with memtest.
0.9.7 TCL 13 TRC 41 TCWL 12 RTT NOM Disable
0.9.8 TCL 15 TRC 42 TCWL 15 RTT NOM RZQ/7
Ram is rated at 14-14-14.
I should keep the old values or try the new one?
Using grey slots i can set TCL 13, but using black slots my TCL 13 is overwrite by bios to 14 in windows.
Thanks


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *figarro*
> 
> Any ideas why I get wrong values for tFAW, tRFC and tRFC (alt)? tFAW is 343, tRFC is 5.9 and tRFC (alt) is 5 [https://snag.gy/slvgmf.jpg]. Also applies to version 0.9.7. On 0.9.6 it's OK.
> 
> Edit: tRRDL also seems off.


trfc needs to be 350 and whatever your tfaw is, is not the value you have down for trfc (hint the vaulues in typhoon don't get put in to the calculator up and down


----------



## WarpenN1

Now testing with my new CPU seems to do better than the last or (at least as good), but temps are a bit high for (1.3v) vdroop1.24v-1.26v at 63C with 3.8GHZ that's because I couldn't get all the liquid stuff out of the cooler plus room temperature is many celsius hotter now soo, until I have more money gonna buy good at least 90 percentage alcohol and more kryonaut so I can apply it better.

Does anybody know by chance if there is a replacement copper plate for kraken x62?


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Anyone having issues with Destiny 2 on PC? game keeps crashing randomly, no errors at all, just a frozen screen! wondering if its me problem or a ryzen problem. lmo


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yep, its the worst software besides MS itself i ever used.. There actually is a tool for it to completely remove it, here it is:
> 
> Cleaner.zip 315k .zip file
> 
> 
> You might want to pull your BIOS battery as well as this program can easily corrupt EC sensors which can cause a lot of issues. I am glad i kinda fixed my EC issues i think, haven't had any problems all week. It was Aida64 that was causing issues for me. hardwareinfo64 works fine so far.


Cool.

Thanks Man, I found a forum with this tool but the link was dead.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Cool.
> Thanks Man, I found a forum with this tool but the link was dead.


It was downloadable on ROG forums but the link was taken down for some reason. They said that it was no longer necessary and that the new installer uninstalles everything which isn't true..

I installed it a few months back and alter tried to uninstall it again but i still had 3 or 4 programs that were still running in the back ground.. Just kill all the processes Asus related except Aura if you use it.

Best way is to use this program and perhaps look for resentments of the Asus software in task manager/processes and go to Asus process and go to its file location to find out what its doing and than delete it. That's how i got rid of it all.

Its very deep in bedded in to the OS so to get rid of it you need to go deep in the OS sometimes to get rid of something. You can also look in registry itself to delete it.


----------



## h2323

Ryzen Mobile....AKA the APU.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> It was downloadable on ROG forums but the link was taken down for some reason. They said that it was no longer necessary and that the new installer uninstalles everything which isn't true..
> 
> I installed it a few months back and alter tried to uninstall it again but i still had 3 or 4 programs that were still running in the back ground.. Just kill all the processes Asus related except Aura if you use it.
> 
> Best way is to use this program and perhaps look for resentments of the Asus software in task manager/processes and go to Asus process and go to its file location to find out what its doing and than delete it. That's how i got rid of it all.
> 
> Its very deep in bedded in to the OS so to get rid of it you need to go deep in the OS sometimes to get rid of something. You can also look in registry itself to delete it.


Hmm the cleaner tool seems to have killed Aura... reinstalled still dead... here we go again lol......

The reason I tried the cleaner tool was that AIsuite somehow managed to make USB sticks take about a minute to register once plugged in.

So now no aura and USB sticks take ages to "plug in"...

Got the RGB hardware going by using elmor's aura firmware update tool but Aura itself is still buggered.

Zenstates still works.... but that is kind of standalone like all of it should be. AIsuite is the root of all evil.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I run The Stilts memory preset (start with the 3200MHz "Safe") and go from there.
> Proc_ODT to 60ohm.
> 
> The start up issue sounds like memory training (normal), you might consider trying UEFI 9920 if you can't figure your current one.
> I've had much better luck and no issues on 9920. Always boots to my OC. http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/23730#post_26237954
> 
> Test memory with HCI Memtest, 16 instances each using 850MBs
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Sorry, dual monitors SS. Click image > lower right hand corner click "Original" > click on image to magnify and scroll.
> http://hcidesign.com/memtest/
> 
> Memtest86 is fine to help identify bad memory but this is different, you'll see


I manually set some DRAM settings within the bios for what XMP calls for my RAM: RC(48)-RFC1(560)-RFC2(416)-RFC4(256)-RRDL(8)-RRDS(6)-FAW(39) and now I'm rock stable. The only thing XMP got right for my ram was the CL(14)-RCD(14)-RP(14)-RAS(34)

I downloaded the HCI MemTest 6.0 and ran 16 instances for a long time and no errors found. I hope this works though and I'm not a victim to a placebo effect. Regardless, I'm just happy my 1800x runs at full cylinders and I got everything set to auto, except for Ram.

I have a water for my cooling so what is the quickest thing I can set in bios to get 4.00GHz? Right now, while playing games like BF1 and GTA V this cpu runs at solid 3.7Ghz which I'm sort of confused by this since on the 1800x cpu box says base clock 3.6Ghz but it is always running 3.7 Ghz instead. I haven't gotten a chance to learn more about this Ryzen Architecture when it comes to its boost stuff and all. As a matter of fact, when I run cinebench the frequency at times hits 4.1Ghz too so I wonder if I even need to OC this thing.

I spoke to soon I guess. Just now I pressed the Power button to turn on my PC and it instantly shut down and waited about 10-15sec to post on its own. The only thing that changed in bios was my Ram speed. I went down to 2400Mhz from 3200Mhz. Just yesterday I was able to pass both Memtest86 via bootable for 2 full runs without a single error and HCI MemTest with 16 separate instances for 850MB for a long time without any errors.

I did read a few threads back that the mobo may still be plagued by a cold boot? or something is up with a CPU fan header? But my NZXT water kit only uses the CPU fan header to record the RPM as the power comes directly via SATA power connector...I wonder if i should switch the fan to DC mode?


----------



## Cpt Phasma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yep, its the worst software besides MS itself i ever used.. There actually is a tool for it to completely remove it, here it is:
> 
> Cleaner.zip 315k .zip file
> 
> 
> You might want to pull your BIOS battery as well as this program can easily corrupt EC sensors which can cause a lot of issues. I am glad i kinda fixed my EC issues i think, haven't had any problems all week. It was Aida64 that was causing issues for me. hardwareinfo64 works fine so far.


Damn program sounds more like a virus lol. Noted for future reference: don't go near AISuite, not even with a ten foot pole...


----------



## geoxile

Anyone know how to distinguish between a faulty motherboard and a faulty CPU?

Google's stressapptest is giving my hardware incident failures on all the memory I've tried (2 dual channel kits, each tested individually 4 sticks total) and I doubt it's the memory anymore. I'm beginning to think the C6H may have a problem considering how many early issues it seemingly had, like insanely high vcore after training failed, and frying the SOC chipset when the voltage went too high (general issues). But I have no idea what to suspect here...


----------



## RS87

now 820 posts later with an intermission to pop out to KFC for a very tasty medium sized wicked zinger tower meal with gravy and cherry pepsi max with an additional two hotwings on the side and a quick shift to work to repair the railway in Southampton and all I have to gain from it all is an unpleasant feeling that this thread has been inadvertently hijacked by a Ryzen DRAM calculator!

@1usmus could you be so courteous as to start a new thread with your calculator so that everyone here can discuss it at great length and help you continue to build what seems like a very promising bit of software? Everything you are doing with the calculator is everything we are trying to do with this board but it needs it's own thread. @elmor has recently posted 0052, which by the way - thank you







, but I cannot recollect much talk or bug reporting about it which is hindering everyone's efforts to collaborate on making this board the best Ryzen board out there. This thread is set up for that purpose and your very useful calculator has distracted the thread from that and now needs it's own one to help further make this board greater.

Take what I have said as a positive because if you start a thread I will be encouraged to give the calculator a try and actually bug test it for you and see if your great wizardry and potions can help me improve on my already 'decent' dual rank e-die OC but that is for an entirely separate thread for the devolved calculator that, granted, is primarily built for the exact cause that everyone here is striving for.... a super stable and fast OC'ing Ryzen/ASUS power house. Posting updates in this thread with the latest release, release notes and even a link, I'm sure, would be considered grateful and helpful.

That being said, I'll prob just stick to 1501 as i have been one of the more fortunate owners where I have had no problems whatsoever since the teething problems back in March. I have 3200 16-16-16-16-36-52 for a rated 4x8GB 346616 DR e-die kit and I'm shattered from all this reading and not long getting in from my night shift an hour ago. With little talk on 0052 I'll wait patiently for a few weeks until Agesa 1.0.0.7 drops where things will hopefully get real juicy again.

Kind regards and good night


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.8*
> 
> big update available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdcWE4bnFjeFJ4eWc/view?usp=sharing
> 
> * Added tabs "Main" (main page with recommendations), "Advanced" (additional recommendations / settings / additional calculators), "Ryzen records". More details on.
> 
> * "Main" tab - has reworked the graphic component, the main parameters for which the system will be launched now. I think that the surplus of information is harmful to many.
> 
> * The "Advanced" tab - it contains the blocks Cad_bus timings, VTT DDR Voltage, Boot Dram Voltage, CLDO_VDDP, auxiliary voltages for debugging (VDDP, VPP and PLL). I think this information will be useful only for advanced users who are familiar with the site of good and our topic as a whole. Also on this tab there are 2 calculators. I'll explain why. Each motherboard has its own I / O controller and because of this, the DRAM and VTT DDR voltages are not universal. To make the calculation for your motherboard and speed up the selection, 2 calculators were created. With the VTT DDR voltage calculator, I think everything is clear, but the Voltage Calculator DRAM Voltage will be useful for those who want to very accurately choose the voltage for their memory depending on the installed I / O controller in your motherboard. How to use it? Everything is extremely simple. Go to the menu and write out our possible voltages VTT DDR for example in the limit of 0.69 to 0.71. We come with these data to our calculator and enter in turn these values. Getting the DRAM voltage we record. Yes, it's the DRAM voltages that we got (which were calculated depending on the features of your I / O controller) to help get rid of errors. This tab is far from complete, new features will be added.
> 
> * The tab "Ryzen records" - exit from the program immediately to our table of records. You can record your result directly from the program Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.8. Simply and easily. Or see how the launch was done by others.
> 
> * The "Instructions" tab will be added in the next version of the program, since it is too early to write an instruction without having the final form of the program.
> 
> * Termination blocks (procODT and RTT) were reworked from scratch, and another version of the recommendation was added.
> 
> * Swap Soc Voltage for HQ and Without XMP Calculators
> 
> * minor syntax corrections, formulas for calculation of timings and roundings


Now It's kind of recommending me close to what my ram is rated for anyway







16-18-18-18-36-54
At least you made me less scared to raise ram voltage for stability.

Also: Cannot input "." or "," in tRDDS


----------



## dorbot

lol.


----------



## Cpt Phasma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> now 820 posts later with an intermission to pop out to KFC for a very tasty medium sized wicked zinger tower meal with gravy and cherry pepsi max with an additional two hotwings on the side and a quick shift to work to repair the railway in Southampton and all I have to gain from it all is an unpleasant feeling that this thread has been inadvertently hijacked by a Ryzen DRAM calculator!
> 
> @1usmus could you be so courteous as to start a new thread with your calculator so that everyone here can discuss it at great length and help you continue to build what seems like a very promising bit of software? Everything you are doing with the calculator is everything we are trying to do with this board but it needs it's own thread. @elmor has recently posted 0052, which by the way - thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I cannot recollect much talk or bug reporting about it which is hindering everyone's efforts to collaborate on making this board the best Ryzen board out there. This thread is set up for that purpose and your very useful calculator has distracted the thread from that and now needs it's own one to help further make this board greater.
> 
> Take what I have said as a positive because if you start a thread I will be encouraged to give the calculator a try and actually bug test it for you and see if your great wizardry and potions can help me improve on my already 'decent' dual rank e-die OC but that is for an entirely separate thread for the devolved calculator that, granted, is primarily built for the exact cause that everyone here is striving for.... a super stable and fast OC'ing Ryzen/ASUS power house. Posting updates in this thread with the latest release, release notes and even a link, I'm sure, would be considered grateful and helpful.
> 
> That being said, I'll prob just stick to 1501 as i have been one of the more fortunate owners where I have had no problems whatsoever since the teething problems back in March. I have 3200 16-16-16-16-36-52 for a rated 4x8GB 346616 DR e-die kit and I'm shattered from all this reading and not long getting in from my night shift an hour ago. With little talk on 0052 I'll wait patiently for a few weeks until Agesa 1.0.0.7 drops where things will hopefully get real juicy again.
> 
> Kind regards and good night


I have to agree with you on that. I think if the calculator had its own thread, it would definitely get a lot more attention. As it stands now, you basically have to sift through pages and pages (and pages) to be able to find it and since it's in the C6H thread, a lot of people probably won't be inclined to look in here especially if they don't own this particular board. I think, by having its own thread, it would be of greater benefit to the ENTIRE Ryzen OC community.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gmr Chick*
> 
> I have to agree with you on that. I think if the calculator had its own thread, it would definitely get a lot more attention. As it stands now, you basically have to sift through pages and pages (and pages) to be able to find it and since it's in the C6H thread, a lot of people probably won't be inclined to look in here especially if they don't own this particular board. I think, by having its own thread, it would be of greater benefit to the ENTIRE Ryzen OC community.


The program is now available only to a narrow circle of people because it is not the final version. Balance, bugs, mistakes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> now 820 posts later with an intermission to pop out to KFC for a very tasty medium sized wicked zinger tower meal with gravy and cherry pepsi max with an additional two hotwings on the side and a quick shift to work to repair the railway in Southampton and all I have to gain from it all is an unpleasant feeling that this thread has been inadvertently hijacked by a Ryzen DRAM calculator!
> 
> @1usmus could you be so courteous as to start a new thread with your calculator so that everyone here can discuss it at great length and help you continue to build what seems like a very promising bit of software? Everything you are doing with the calculator is everything we are trying to do with this board but it needs it's own thread. @elmor has recently posted 0052, which by the way - thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I cannot recollect much talk or bug reporting about it which is hindering everyone's efforts to collaborate on making this board the best Ryzen board out there. This thread is set up for that purpose and your very useful calculator has distracted the thread from that and now needs it's own one to help further make this board greater.
> 
> Take what I have said as a positive because if you start a thread I will be encouraged to give the calculator a try and actually bug test it for you and see if your great wizardry and potions can help me improve on my already 'decent' dual rank e-die OC but that is for an entirely separate thread for the devolved calculator that, granted, is primarily built for the exact cause that everyone here is striving for.... a super stable and fast OC'ing Ryzen/ASUS power house. Posting updates in this thread with the latest release, release notes and even a link, I'm sure, would be considered grateful and helpful.
> 
> That being said, I'll prob just stick to 1501 as i have been one of the more fortunate owners where I have had no problems whatsoever since the teething problems back in March. I have 3200 16-16-16-16-36-52 for a rated 4x8GB 346616 DR e-die kit and I'm shattered from all this reading and not long getting in from my night shift an hour ago. With little talk on 0052 I'll wait patiently for a few weeks until Agesa 1.0.0.7 drops where things will hopefully get real juicy again.
> 
> Kind regards and good night


do we have other problems besides memory?







joke

I will definitely create a separate topic, but I need experienced testers, in this topic there are people who know and understand a lot. I'll ask a little patience


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> @1usmus
> With 0.9.8 your calculator change some values for my DR 2x16 GB b-die 3200mhz .
> Using values from 0.9.7 are stable from what i see, 400%+ with memtest.
> 0.9.7 TCL 13 TRC 41 TCWL 12 RTT NOM Disable
> 0.9.8 TCL 15 TRC 42 TCWL 15 RTT NOM RZQ/7
> Ram is rated at 14-14-14.
> I should keep the old values or try the new one?
> Using grey slots i can set TCL 13, but using black slots my TCL 13 is overwrite by bios to 14 in windows.
> Thanks


there is a bug in that version, today I'll post the corrected


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> there is a bug in that version, today I'll post the corrected


Destiny 2 came out and grind time but. Had time to check new version and works good one thing changed 1 timing from 14 to 15 later CL one cant remember now off my head whats the name of it tho


----------



## 1usmus

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.9*

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdSjNCb0JWZDZDTFE/view?usp=sharing

* reworked Fast preset in UHQ calculator for all frequency
* added support HOF memory
* reworked Fast preset (tRRDS tRRDL tFAW) for memory without XMP
* corrected other minor errors


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.9*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsddGFJS3Z5TEl1aDA/view?usp=sharing


Wish all devs did upgrades and fixes at this rate. What u changed??


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Destiny 2 came out and grind time but. Had time to check new version and works good one thing changed 1 timing from 14 to 15 later CL one cant remember now off my head whats the name of it tho


having any crashes issues? just the game not the PC. seems like my game will just freeze and close after awhile with no errors or anything.

Ryzen1700
1080 TI


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> having any crashes issues? just the game not the PC. seems like my game will just freeze and close after awhile with no errors or anything.
> 
> Ryzen1700
> 1080 TI


I'd look at NVIDIA drivers first, and go from there.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> I'd look at NVIDIA drivers first, and go from there.


i ran a DDU and then installed the new drivers right before Destiny 2 came out for PC. shouldn't be a problem :/


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> i ran a DDU and then installed the new drivers right before Destiny 2 came out for PC. shouldn't be a problem :/


So, the latest NVIDIA drivers may be the problem....NVIDIA isn't known for driver quality. As much as people complain about AMD drivers, NVIDIA is worse.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> I manually set some DRAM settings within the bios for what XMP calls for my RAM: RC(48)-RFC1(560)-RFC2(416)-RFC4(256)-RRDL(8)-RRDS(6)-FAW(39) and now I'm rock stable. The only thing XMP got right for my ram was the CL(14)-RCD(14)-RP(14)-RAS(34)
> 
> I downloaded the HCI MemTest 6.0 and ran 16 instances for a long time and no errors found. I hope this works though and I'm not a victim to a placebo effect. Regardless, I'm just happy my 1800x runs at full cylinders and I got everything set to auto, except for Ram.
> 
> I have a water for my cooling so what is the quickest thing I can set in bios to get 4.00GHz? Right now, while playing games like BF1 and GTA V this cpu runs at solid 3.7Ghz which I'm sort of confused by this since on the 1800x cpu box says base clock 3.6Ghz but it is always running 3.7 Ghz instead. I haven't gotten a chance to learn more about this Ryzen Architecture when it comes to its boost stuff and all. As a matter of fact, when I run cinebench the frequency at times hits 4.1Ghz too so I wonder if I even need to OC this thing.


UPDATE:
I spoke to soon I guess. Just now I pressed the Power button to turn on my PC and it instantly shut down and waited about 10-15sec to post on its own. The only thing that changed in bios was my Ram speed. I went down to 2400Mhz from 3200Mhz. Just yesterday I was able to pass both Memtest86 via bootable for 2 full runs without a single error and HCI MemTest with 16 separate instances for 850MB for a long time without any errors. This time I loaded up Stilt's 3200Mhz safe option so we'll see.

I did read a few threads back that the mobo may still be plagued by a cold boot? or something is up with a CPU fan header? But my NZXT water kit only uses the CPU fan header to record the RPM as the power comes directly via SATA power connector...I wonder if i should switch the fan to DC mode?

Curious, is this mobo programmed not to boot up if no fan header is plugged to the motherboard?


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> So, the latest NVIDIA drivers may be the problem....NVIDIA isn't known for driver quality. As much as people complain about AMD drivers, NVIDIA is worse.


Maybe iv heard alot of issues with AMD CPU's as well, mainly the amd phenom line.


----------



## Brightmist

My friends Intel/980M laptop was bootlooping while playing Destiny.

He cleaned and repasted his CPU/GPU and then changed the paste to conductonaut lowering his temps further.

Everything's stock on laptop, temps are low and it's passing days of occt, kombustor, p95 tests. Same laptop is also stable on any other game he's playing.

But it'll still bootloop on Destiny when AF/AA is on.

So if you're having issues when playing Destiny, there's a good chance it's the GPU drivers and not your CPU/RAM overclock if you've stabilized it properly.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brightmist*
> 
> My friends Intel/980M laptop was bootlooping while playing Destiny.
> 
> He cleaned and repasted his CPU/GPU and then changed the paste to conductonaut lowering his temps further.
> 
> Everything's stock on laptop, temps are low and it's passing days of occt, kombustor, p95 tests. Same laptop is also stable on any other game he's playing.
> 
> But it'll still bootloop on Destiny when AF/AA is on.
> 
> So if you're having issues when playing Destiny, there's a good chance it's the GPU drivers and not your CPU/RAM overclock if you've stabilized it properly.


i just applied new paste a week ago, new drivers, never had issue with my OC till now. hmm must be drivers i guess :/ ill play around with settings in-game maybe turn off AA


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> having any crashes issues? just the game not the PC. seems like my game will just freeze and close after awhile with no errors or anything.
> 
> Ryzen1700
> 1080 TI


6 hours straight last night everything maxed render scale 150% fast sync on my 3d 1080p monitor and 100+ fps all the time . No crash no problems. **** this game is good


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> I'd look at NVIDIA drivers first, and go from there.


not drivers they are runnign better than previous ones !!! In forza and destiny


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

hmmm just crashed again, no errors at all, game just froze and tuned off afew seconds later. no power spikes on my GPU. ill keep an eye on CPU.

its only a problem with Destiny 2 tho, nothing else has issues.


----------



## 1usmus

*My friend found the cause of the fall in speed M.2. Hero of the occasion - Ai suite and GPU Mem tweak. If you only install drivers on pure Windows, everything works perfectly. And if you install Ai Suite - the speed drops. If you delete Ai Suite, the speed does not return, you need to reinstall Windows...*

Half a year of updates, and this **** is not fixed!


----------



## Amir007

Quick question folks: The manual says "Do not forget the connect the 4-pin/8-pin EATX12 V power plug." found on page 1-25. Correct me if I'm wrong, My PSU comes with 2x8pin (split form) so i should be only connecting one main 8-pin one on NorthWest side of the mobo. Is that right?


----------



## Bowzaa

snip for separate post


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Quick question folks: The manual says "Do not forget the connect the 4-pin/8-pin EATX12 V power plug." found on page 1-25. Correct me if I'm wrong, My PSU comes with 2x8pin (split form) so i should be only connecting one main 8-pin one on NorthWest side of the mobo. Is that right?


additional x4 for mode LN2 (extreme overclock)
I connected 4x using 8x, just the edge of the connector. It is impossible to confuse


----------



## mickeykool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> having any crashes issues? just the game not the PC. seems like my game will just freeze and close after awhile with no errors or anything.
> 
> Ryzen1700
> 1080 TI


I been playing it for like 2-3 hrs off and on and no issues at all. Play the game at full screen, seems to be a bug w/ window / border-less mode.

im on a 1700x OC to 3.9.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Quick question folks: The manual says "Do not forget the connect the 4-pin/8-pin EATX12 V power plug." found on page 1-25. Correct me if I'm wrong, My PSU comes with 2x8pin (split form) so i should be only connecting one main 8-pin one on NorthWest side of the mobo. Is that right?


Those are likely to be for PCIe (GPU), better check in PSU manual !!! EATX12 V power plug has different configuration and will not fit.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.9*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsddGFJS3Z5TEl1aDA/view?usp=sharing
> 
> * reworked Fast preset in UHQ calculator for all frequency
> * added support HOF memory
> * reworked Fast preset (tRRDS tRRDL tFAW) for memory without XMP
> * corrected other minor errors


These calc adjustments certainly seem promising, I'll have to mess around with it after work and see if it'll let me run with gear down disabled. Otherwise previous timmings I posted are solid with only gear down enabled (after changing tCWL from 13 to 14) oh and I'm running procodt 60 and RQZ7/3/1 now as well.



tRAS from 28 to 34 (could pass it stable at 30 previously, 28 would error) and tRC from 44 to 50


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *My friend found the cause of the fall in speed M.2. Hero of the occasion - Ai suite and GPU Mem tweak. If you only install drivers on pure Windows, everything works perfectly. And if you install Ai Suite - the speed drops. If you delete Ai Suite, the speed does not return, you need to reinstall Windows...*
> 
> Half a year of updates, and this **** is not fixed!


AIsuite is the root of all evil.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> These calc adjustments certainly seem promising, I'll have to mess around with it after work and see if it'll let me run with gear down disabled. Otherwise previous timmings I posted are solid with only gear down enabled (after changing tCWL from 13 to 14) oh and I'm running procodt 60 and RQZ7/3/1 now as well.


enter the frequency 3333 and will be 30 44
there is a rigid condition for changing timings for 3466

procodt 60 and RQZ7/3/1 - its setting for dualrank memory...and does it work?

____________________________________________________________________________

*A brief history of how I updated Windows ...*

before



after


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Those are likely to be for PCIe (GPU), better check in PSU manual !!! EATX12 V power plug has different configuration and will not fit.


It is a fully modular PSU and I meant to say it comes with 2x8pin CPU cables and each one is separated or split in 2 (4|4) so one 8pin (4|4) cable is labeled CPU on the actual connector head. I got that one plugged in on the main 8pin CPU connector on the mobo. So my question was should I plug in my 2nd CPU cable to my PSU that comes with the same 8-pin connector 4/4 and use one half (4|x) to make the connection on the 4pin connector on the motherboard?

So im wondering if that 4pin cpu connector on the mobo is there for old PSU's without a native 8pin cpu connector? Sorry if all this sounds confusing. In a nutshell does this mobo require both 8pin/4pin CPU connectors to be connected from the PSU at once?


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> It is a fully modular PSU and I meant to say it comes with 2x8pin CPU cables and each one is separated or split in 2 (4|4) so one 8pin (4|4) cable is labeled CPU on the actual connector head. I got that one plugged in on the main 8pin CPU connector on the mobo. So my question was should I plug in my 2nd CPU cable to my PSU that comes with the same 8-pin connector 4/4 and use one half (4|x) to make the connection on the 4pin connector on the motherboard?
> 
> So im wondering if that 4pin cpu connector on the mobo is there for old PSU's without a native 8pin cpu connector? Sorry if all this sounds confusing. In a nutshell does this mobo require both 8pin/4pin CPU connectors to be connected from the PSU at once?


No, it does not require the 4pin and 8pin to be plugged in at the same time for normal operation. the additional 4 pin is there for extreme overclocking so the additional power is split across both of the connections. basically so your not melting wires pushing huge amounts of current through them, it spreads the power out. now if you wish you can hook up the 4pin in addition to the 8pin and run it normally that way. although there wont be much benefit to it.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> It is a fully modular PSU and I meant to say it comes with 2x8pin CPU cables and each one is separated or split in 2 (4|4) so one 8pin (4|4) cable is labeled CPU on the actual connector head. I got that one plugged in on the main 8pin CPU connector on the mobo. So my question was should I plug in my 2nd CPU cable to my PSU that comes with the same 8-pin connector 4/4 and use one half (4|x) to make the connection on the 4pin connector on the motherboard?
> 
> So im wondering if that 4pin cpu connector on the mobo is there for old PSU's without a native 8pin cpu connector? Sorry if all this sounds confusing. In a nutshell does this mobo require both 8pin/4pin CPU connectors to be connected from the PSU at once?


The mobo manual isn't specific on this at all. It just says connect 4pin/8pin but my previous x370 Asrock Taichi only had a 8pin connector just like all other mobos...I was surprised to see this one having 8 and 4.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> It is a fully modular PSU and I meant to say it comes with 2x8pin CPU cables and each one is separated or split in 2 (4|4) so one 8pin (4|4) cable is labeled CPU on the actual connector head. I got that one plugged in on the main 8pin CPU connector on the mobo. So my question was should I plug in my 2nd CPU cable to my PSU that comes with the same 8-pin connector 4/4 and use one half (4|x) to make the connection on the 4pin connector on the motherboard?
> 
> So im wondering if that 4pin cpu connector on the mobo is there for old PSU's without a native 8pin cpu connector? Sorry if all this sounds confusing. In a nutshell does this mobo require both 8pin/4pin CPU connectors to be connected from the PSU at once?
> 
> 
> 
> The mobo manual isn't specific on this at all. It just says connect 4pin/8pin but my previous x370 Asrock Taichi only had a 8pin connector just like all other mobos...I was surprised to see this one having 8 and 4.
Click to expand...

To put simply, yes put the correct half of the 2x4pin connector in so that you can have full power at your disposal. If you look closely on my pic you can see my remaining 4pin connector tucked behind the other one. Thus i have 2x4 connector in the 8 slot and one half of the 2x4 connector in the remaining 4pin slot.



I have the Corsair Carbide Air 540 that has cable holes directly behind those power connectors so cable management is nice and tidy so i have room to tuck that unused 4pin connector right behind it without looking messy.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Quick question folks: The manual says "Do not forget the connect the 4-pin/8-pin EATX12 V power plug." found on page 1-25. Correct me if I'm wrong, My PSU comes with 2x8pin (split form) so i should be only connecting one main 8-pin one on NorthWest side of the mobo. Is that right?


Use the 8-pin as normal, and half of the second 8-pin in the 4-pin connector. Only the correct half will fit due to the way it's keyed.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *My friend found the cause of the fall in speed M.2. Hero of the occasion - Ai suite and GPU Mem tweak. If you only install drivers on pure Windows, everything works perfectly. And if you install Ai Suite - the speed drops. If you delete Ai Suite, the speed does not return, you need to reinstall Windows...*
> 
> Half a year of updates, and this **** is not fixed!


You installing this **** ?? Expecrted better from guy like You :]


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> No, it does not require the 4pin and 8pin to be plugged in at the same time for normal operation. the additional 4 pin is there for extreme overclocking so the additional power is split across both of the connections. basically so your not melting wires pushing huge amounts of current through them, it spreads the power out. now if you wish you can hook up the 4pin in addition to the 8pin and run it normally that way. although there wont be much benefit to it.


Good to know. I was hesitant to try it this morning before asking but I did test my 2nd 8pin CPU 4|x and it fits in that 4pin mobo connector just fine, the one half. I'm curious to hear from others if there are any benefits to this. I'm just curious if this also adds some stability at all?

I need to figure out what is causing my mobo to reset to 2400mhz on cold boots. Once I post to windows at 3200mhz i can pass any torch test


----------



## Amir007

RS87 and Madman, Thank you!

I hope that resolves my issue then.


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> No, it does not require the 4pin and 8pin to be plugged in at the same time for normal operation. the additional 4 pin is there for extreme overclocking so the additional power is split across both of the connections. basically so your not melting wires pushing huge amounts of current through them, it spreads the power out. now if you wish you can hook up the 4pin in addition to the 8pin and run it normally that way. although there wont be much benefit to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know. I was hesitant to try it this morning before asking but I did test my 2nd 8pin CPU 4|x and it fits in that 4pin mobo connector just fine, the one half. I'm curious to hear from others if there are any benefits to this. I'm just curious if this also adds some stability at all?
> 
> I need to figure out what is causing my mobo to reset to 2400mhz on cold boots. Once I post to windows at 3200mhz i can pass any torch test
Click to expand...

i believe in the manual somewhere it says that it's for OC'ing. Standard use of the mobo doesn't require it but if you want to OC then you need the extra 4pin connected.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> enter the frequency 3333 and will be 30 44
> there is a rigid condition for changing timings for 3466
> 
> procodt 60 and RQZ7/3/1 - its setting for dualrank memory...and does it work?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ____________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *A brief history of how I updated Windows ...*
> 
> before
> 
> 
> 
> after


In my testing with 4 8 gig single rank gskill dimms setting rtt disabled and dynamic odt off causes the system to boot loop until memory training fails and it launches at minimum ddr4 settings. With rzq7/3/1 it reboots successfully with no memory training looping. And if what you said is true and that 30 44 is accurate then that would likely mean I'll be stuck running gear down either way ? Not gonna lie though if it wasn't for your calculator here I'd still have to have bank swapping enabled so it's not that terrible of a compromise


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> *To put simply, yes put the correct half of the 2x4pin connector in so that you can have full power at your disposal.* If you look closely on my pic you can see my remaining 4pin connector tucked behind the other one. Thus i have 2x4 connector in the 8 slot and one half of the 2x4 connector in the remaining 4pin slot.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Corsair Carbide Air 540 that has cable holes directly behind those power connectors so cable management is nice and tidy so i have room to tuck that unused 4pin connector right behind it without looking messy.


There really is no need to install the 8 and 4-pin connector, only the 8-pin is more than enough to power everything... There is no way any ryzen CPU draws so much power that you need more than one 8-pin connector. Maybe with APU's but even than i don't think you need the extra connector.

Not even when you do LN2 runs this extra 4-pin connector is necessary.


----------



## Anty

Guys - do you have "fast boot" option in BIOS on or off?
Actually I don't see speed difference (if there is it must be very low) but it seems helped with cold boots (I was again able to boot 3200 at first shot as before my cold boots started).
I will check with [email protected] soon.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> There really is no need to install the 8 and 4-pin connector, only the 8-pin is more than enough to power everything... There is no way any ryzen CPU draws so much power that you need more than one 8-pin connector. Maybe with APU's but even than i don't think you need the extra connector.
> 
> Not even when you do LN2 runs this extra 4-pin connector is necessary.


Then why does it exist?


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Then why does it exist?


because its a "premium" board, and it needs "premium" features. that say Quality.
the same as GPU's that put dual 8pin power connectors when they are power limited long before they could use all the power anyway.
kinda a marketing thing. but hey, who knows zen refresh and zen 2 might make use of them.

although I have heard some say it smooths power delivery when the 8+4 is connected. there might be something to that.
thus enabling higher clocks if you were on the verge of stability. but I have no firsthand knowledge of it.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *My friend found the cause of the fall in speed M.2. Hero of the occasion - Ai suite and GPU Mem tweak. If you only install drivers on pure Windows, everything works perfectly. And if you install Ai Suite - the speed drops. If you delete Ai Suite, the speed does not return, you need to reinstall Windows...*
> 
> Half a year of updates, and this **** is not fixed!


Tested new calculator outcomeand.... Cant boot up 3333 fast


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Then why does it exist?


Overkill? Why do we have 320 amps vrm design while the CPU doesn't even draw half of that, not even LN2? This is what you pay for while its not even necessary.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Then why does it exist?


Cause it can?? Maybe new ryzen cpus can craw more juice ??


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> because its a "premium" board, and it needs "premium" features. that say Quality.
> the same as GPU's that put dual 8pin power connectors when they are power limited long before they could use all the power anyway.
> kinda a marketing thing. but hey, who knows zen refresh and zen 2 might make use of them.
> 
> although I have heard some say it smooths power delivery when the 8+4 is connected. there might be something to that.
> thus enabling higher clocks if you were on the verge of stability. but I have no firsthand knowledge of it.


More vcore lines will always provide less noise and droop and more efficient delivery, that said it's fairly minimal unless the 4 pin connector supply's power to the core on a separate trace from the 8 pin which it probably doesn't


----------



## DannyDK

Do my new Crosshair extreme use the same BIOS as my old hero board did?


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyDK*
> 
> Do my new Crosshair extreme use the same BIOS as my old hero board did?


im sure their bios is unique to the board. but the bios is probably based off of the same code as the hero
https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Cause it can?? Maybe new ryzen cpus can craw more juice ??


Lets hope that's the case. I don't think Asus does things like that for nothing. I sure wouldn't mind seeing a higher clocked Ryzen 2 that's a bit more power hungry!


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> UPDATE:
> I spoke to soon I guess. Just now I pressed the Power button to turn on my PC and it instantly shut down and waited about 10-15sec to post on its own. The only thing that changed in bios was my Ram speed. I went down to 2400Mhz from 3200Mhz. Just yesterday I was able to pass both Memtest86 via bootable for 2 full runs without a single error and HCI MemTest with 16 separate instances for 850MB for a long time without any errors. This time I loaded up Stilt's 3200Mhz safe option so we'll see.
> 
> I did read a few threads back that the mobo may still be plagued by a cold boot? or something is up with a CPU fan header? But my NZXT water kit only uses the CPU fan header to record the RPM as the power comes directly via SATA power connector...I wonder if i should switch the fan to DC mode?
> 
> Curious, is this mobo programmed not to boot up if no fan header is plugged to the motherboard?


Huh ? What ? I'd think it would need to be running from rpmheader in the cooler and get signals from that... when to increase/decrease rpm
Not separate via the board. Cooler should be in controle of the radiatorfans imo


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> enter the frequency 3333 and will be 30 44
> there is a rigid condition for changing timings for 3466
> 
> procodt 60 and RQZ7/3/1 - its setting for dualrank memory...and does it work?
> 
> ____________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *A brief history of how I updated Windows ...*
> 
> before
> 
> 
> 
> after


@1usmus Please make a dedicated development-tread for the nice tool you made
This tread is becoming to flooded with calculator related issues
It's no good if people start to have trouble following actual on-topic-Ryzen-talks


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.9*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsddGFJS3Z5TEl1aDA/view?usp=sharing
> 
> * reworked Fast preset in UHQ calculator for all frequency
> * added support HOF memory
> * reworked Fast preset (tRRDS tRRDL tFAW) for memory without XMP
> * corrected other minor errors


Great work 1usmus! Will test your tool soon. As others say, this tool needs a own thread! Thanks








+rep


----------



## Rizen1700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.9*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsddGFJS3Z5TEl1aDA/view?usp=sharing
> 
> * reworked Fast preset in UHQ calculator for all frequency
> * added support HOF memory
> * reworked Fast preset (tRRDS tRRDL tFAW) for memory without XMP
> * corrected other minor errors


Bug in the tRTP calculations as attached.

3333_FAST_V9-9.png 70k .png file


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rizen1700*
> 
> Bug in the tRTP calculations as attached.
> 
> 3333_FAST_V9-9.png 70k .png file


yeah thats because tRTP is ending up as a decimal in the thousandth's with 3333 vs 3344


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> enter the frequency 3333 and will be 30 44
> there is a rigid condition for changing timings for 3466
> 
> procodt 60 and RQZ7/3/1 - its setting for dualrank memory...and does it work?
> 
> ____________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *A brief history of how I updated Windows ...*
> 
> before
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


My settings for >3466 MHz single ranks. Not sure if they work for dual ranks.

Try these:

RttNom [RZQ/6]
RttWr [RZQ/3]
RttPark [RZQ/6]


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> My settings for >3466 MHz single ranks. Not sure if they work for dual ranks.
> 
> Try these:
> 
> RttNom [RZQ/6]
> RttWr [RZQ/3]
> RttPark [RZQ/6]


I appreciate the input but I think your quoting the wrong post? and even then I'm pushing my 3200mhz kit off of blk to work better with my pstate overclock of 39.25 (9D) modifyed by a blk of 104.5mhz which ends up being a a mostly solid 4100 in bios on load. ram ends up being 3344mhz in os and appears to be entirely stable with my current rttnom/wr/park; granted I barely understand what they do except that wr has something to do with dynamic odt and procodt has to do with signal reflection which is why in the past I've some measure of success gaining stability by setting or unsetting procodt depending on what I was doing.


----------



## 1usmus

corrected the tRTP bug









https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdSjNCb0JWZDZDTFE/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Rizen1700

Perfect


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Still having issues with gaming for the pass week or so. randomly computer crashes and video games crash after like 10mins sometimes.

here is a link to a small gif right before, during and after the crash while playing destiny 2. wondering if my PSU is bad or maybe CPU or mobo. (so pretty much anything lol) thoughts?

CPU load drops to 0/1% during the crash.

https://gyazo.com/5ddeb838a27d836edc779988cf04b7a3


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> Still having issues with gaming for the pass week or so. randomly computer crashes and video games crash after like 10mins sometimes.
> 
> here is a link to a small gif right before, during and after the crash while playing destiny 2. wondering if my PSU is bad or maybe CPU or mobo. (so pretty much anything lol) thoughts?
> 
> CPU load drops to 0/1% during the crash.
> 
> https://gyazo.com/5ddeb838a27d836edc779988cf04b7a3


Did you OC anything? or purely running stock?


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Did you OC anything? or purely running stock?


CPU ryzen 1700 @3.9ghz with 1.43volt
rams @ 3000mhz with 1.35volts
Video card, 1080 TI 70mhz OC (2062mhz) 500mhz mem (6003mhz)

PSU is a seasonic 660 plat. iv talked with afew people and they all say RMA/replace the PSU


----------



## kaseki

*A few thoughts on "quality"*

The more conductors brought from the PSU to the motherboard, the lower the change in voltage at the board as current draw increases. Whether that affects the outputs of the voltage regulators depends on their rejection of input voltage changes. The effect won't be zero. Even if non-zero, it may not affect the stability of a particular overclock. My view is that if one has the extra connector for the four-pin socket on the motherboard, one might as well plug it in.

When evaluating voltage regulators for overkill power capability, one has to determine their capability at the junction temperature that they reach at maximum load at maximum rated board ambient air temperature and anticipated air flow. Their power capability under this condition will be less than their room temperature rating.


----------



## Amir007

Anyone using the 4.0Ghz OC profile within Bios? I just tried it and I'm pretty stable doing benches. I'll just need to work on my ram speed 2400mhz>3200Mhz next.
Here are the voltages the 4Ghz profile sets so should I be worried about them being at around 1.450 V constantly? I'm using the 1800x cpu.


Does this mobo accurately report the temps during OC? I'm using a water cooler and it idles at around 35c right now at 4Ghz but then it jumps kind of high during load. It is def. reporting higher temps vs default settings @3.6Ghz but then again even at default the volts can jump up to 1.516 when the XFR boost kicks @4.1Ghz but temp don't go near that high.


My Cinebech score def. improved @4Ghz.


----------



## Drearo

Looks good to me. Been using the same profile as well for half a year


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> *To put simply, yes put the correct half of the 2x4pin connector in so that you can have full power at your disposal.* If you look closely on my pic you can see my remaining 4pin connector tucked behind the other one. Thus i have 2x4 connector in the 8 slot and one half of the 2x4 connector in the remaining 4pin slot.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Corsair Carbide Air 540 that has cable holes directly behind those power connectors so cable management is nice and tidy so i have room to tuck that unused 4pin connector right behind it without looking messy.
> 
> 
> 
> There really is no need to install the 8 and 4-pin connector, only the 8-pin is more than enough to power everything... There is no way any ryzen CPU draws so much power that you need more than one 8-pin connector. Maybe with APU's but even than i don't think you need the extra connector.
> 
> Not even when you do LN2 runs this extra 4-pin connector is necessary.
Click to expand...

That is incorrect. The extra 4-pin connector is there precisely for LN2.

It will do your system no harm whatsoever to have it connected as it pulls power from the same source as the 8-pin (4/4-pin). If anything, like @kaseki said, if you have it just plug it in and it may keep the temperature down a little, you may as well use it if it's there.

It will certainly be of no negativity to use it and so you may as well use it on the off chance it provides so kind of minimal benefit be it minor temp reduction or less stress along the EATX12v line.


----------



## Spartoi

I'm not sure why, but recently whenever I restart my PC from Windows, my computer will reboot into BIOS instead of Windows. This loops until I shut down my computer by long-pressing the power button. Anyone know what's causing this and how to fix it?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> That is incorrect. The extra 4-pin connector is there precisely for LN2.
> 
> It will do your system no harm whatsoever to have it connected as it pulls power from the same source as the 8-pin (4/4-pin). If anything, like @kaseki said, if you have it just plug it in and it may keep the temperature down a little, you may as well use it if it's there.
> 
> It will certainly be of no negativity to use it and so you may as well use it on the off chance it provides so kind of minimal benefit be it minor temp reduction or less stress along the EATX12v line.


I should have been more clear i think. ryzen is very power efficient so No, that is correct... The ryzen 1700 at 1.45 Vcore only draws around 100 amps while the 8-pin power connector provides 170 watts. So there is no way you need the extra 4-pin connector. Not even under LN2. Software readings are not even remotely accurate on these boards so if you want to know for sure you need to measure it with multimeter.

My Ryzen 1600 uses a lot less..

It doesn't hurt to use the 4-pin connector but you sure don't need it.


----------



## wisepds

I have F9 error every morning, reboot and load well... but after that PC works 100% fine... HCI 1400% without errors, IBT ok, PRIME95, OK, Temps, OK, Crunch, ok.... test in general ok, games, ok.. pc works perfect... but the bastard F9 error come to me when he want.... one day 3 times, next 0, today, 1.... i have GSKILL DDR4 3200 8gb x4 cl14 GTZ Samsung Bdie.. i have tested Ryzen Timing software and doesn't work....

Ahhh!! with 9920 0 problems... 0 F9 error... i mean... 0 is 0... the only bios where F9 doesn't exist.
Any help?

Thanks!


----------



## Mandarb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartoi*
> 
> I'm not sure why, but recently whenever I restart my PC from Windows, my computer will reboot into BIOS instead of Windows. This loops until I shut down my computer by long-pressing the power button. Anyone know what's causing this and how to fix it?


When it does that, is your main boot drive still detected? I've had it on certain BIOS versions that my OCZ Vertex 460 was getting lost.
I also wnt back to 1601 I believe, as 1701 was terrible for me. My 2x16GB 3200MHz Cl14 would never boot at the rated speed.


----------



## 1usmus

Guys I need help. Can any of you see the console program read "SPD"? I have new ideas


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> each memory has its own order of placement ... universally it did not work


Ok. So that means the screen captured memory stick
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> When it does that, is your main boot drive still detected? I've had it on certain BIOS versions that my OCZ Vertex 460 was getting lost.
> I also wnt back to 1601 I believe, as 1701 was terrible for me. My 2x16GB 3200MHz Cl14 would never boot at the rated speed.


1601 or 1602?


----------



## Mandarb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> Ok. So that means the screen captured memory stick
> 1601 or 1602?


Since I just saw that 1601 doesn't exist 1602. ?


----------



## lordzed83

@1usmus

I tried few Fast Presets of new versions. Cant boot up at 3333/3466 no mater what volts ect.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> @1usmus
> 
> I tried few Fast Presets of new versions. Cant boot up at 3333/3466 no mater what volts ect.


The calculator is not a fairy godmother and does not give a guarantee of launch. It shows people approximate values for stability. All systems have different, universal and ideal solutions will not.

Compare the settings with which it worked and what we have now.


----------



## Spartoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> When it does that, is your main boot drive still detected? I've had it on certain BIOS versions that my OCZ Vertex 460 was getting lost.
> I also wnt back to 1601 I believe, as 1701 was terrible for me. My 2x16GB 3200MHz Cl14 would never boot at the rated speed.


Yeah, it seems my M.2 drive is not being detected when this happen. So you solved it by reverting to 1602?


----------



## Rizen1700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> The calculator is not a fairy godmother and does not give a guarantee of launch. It shows people approximate values for stability. All systems have different, universal and ideal solutions will not.
> 
> Compare the settings with which it worked and what we have now.


I noticed that the system will not boot if CLDO_VDDP voltage is changed to the calculated 425mv, it moves the memory hole to a sour-spot and memory training fails. The second recommendation for my RAM is 866mv followed by a third of 945mv. There is a big gap between the first and remaining two choices.How does the program calculate CLDO_VDDP voltages with such a significant differences?


----------



## Amir007

Can't delete posts done by mistake? I guess not...


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> When it does that, is your main boot drive still detected? I've had it on certain BIOS versions that my OCZ Vertex 460 was getting lost.
> I also wnt back to 1601 I believe, as 1701 was terrible for me. My 2x16GB 3200MHz Cl14 would never boot at the rated speed.


Oh brother! Well I guess I'll try 1602 bcuz I too been having that cold reboot and my Ram would just down-clock to 2400mhz for no apparent reason. I used all ram torture apps there are and passed with flying colors.

Question for all: How safe is is it to revert back bioses on this board? 1701>1602? Should I do it old fashioned way via bootable usb through DOS? Or can I just do it via Bios like I did when I first got it. I think mine came with 1502 or something. I got the mobo last weekend.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drearo*
> 
> Looks good to me. Been using the same profile as well for half a year


Super!!

And have you tried/attempted to dial down on the vcore and see if you could get it stable at same @4Ghz?
I can't see myself running this setting since I do a lot of web stuff and I doubt I need 4Ghz/1.45v running at all times. Is there a way to OC this cpu to hit 4Ghz at full load but still throttle when idle? Bcuz with that 4Ghz Bios preset it doesn't downclock on freq or voltage. I don't know but games like GTA V, BF1 I def. noticed some fps increase on the bottle low end.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> The calculator is not a fairy godmother and does not give a guarantee of launch. It shows people approximate values for stability. All systems have different, universal and ideal solutions will not.
> 
> Compare the settings with which it worked and what we have now.


they are sooo different in the 9.9 version Tried working around ect nope wont work at all. Im sticking to 8.6 was best for my kit so far









It gives values impossible to run ddrs at atm for me at lest .

Have a look








New


OLD


Tried 3200/3333/3466 Fast all with 1.45ddr and 1.1 soc cant post up at all.Both TRFS and alt ones.

Anyway thats my test report.


----------



## Mandarb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Oh brother! Well I guess I'll try 1602 bcuz I too been having that cold reboot and my Ram would just down-clock to 2400mhz for no apparent reason. I used all ram torture apps there are and passed with flying colors.
> 
> Question for all: How safe is is it to revert back bioses on this board? 1701>1602? Should I do it old fashioned way via bootable usb through DOS? Or can I just do it via Bios like I did when I first got it. I think mine came with 1502 or something. I got the mobo last weekend.


I always do my upgrade/downgrade: put BIOS on USB stick, push the CMOS clear button for 10s, boot into BIOS, put USB stick in the BIOS USB slot, use BIOS EZ flash from the BIOS. It reboots once once it is done to write the EEC BIOS. When all is done, switch off again, CMOS clear again, boot in BIOS and reapply settings.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Super!!
> 
> And have you tried/attempted to dial down on the vcore and see if you could get it stable at same @4Ghz?
> I can't see myself running this setting since I do a lot of web stuff and I doubt I need 4Ghz/1.45v running at all times. Is there a way to OC this cpu to hit 4Ghz at full load but still throttle when idle? Bcuz with that 4Ghz Bios preset it doesn't downclock on freq or voltage. I don't know but games like GTA V, BF1 I def. noticed some fps increase on the bottle low end.


You can set a pstate overclock, there's a few guides on how to do it, just don't forget to make sure vid is 2C (1.275) if your running 1701 or if you downgrade from 1701 and set an offset for your voltage as messing with voltage in pstate is bugged to hell and back


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Using a Kill-a-watt. 200Watts from the wall depending on PSU efficiency. 160-180 watts for the CPU rough estimate system draw was 285 total so I go by the difference between idle (80) and CPU only load (285) .
> 
> My original point was you have zero experience with LN2. Don't throw it around like you do.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright then. Why don't you measure it when you doing LN2 runs?
> 
> You can simply calculate the power draw without ever using LN2 you know..
Click to expand...

I might measure it some time. Maybe, not likely though. Less pieces in a puzzle the better.

OK so if Buildzoid says 170 W running who knows what at 3.95, TPU says 197W running P95 at 4.0 this is at ambient. What does that extrapolate too for 5200 MHz with 2.0V at -180°C
Temperatures really affect resistance

Just FYI and a bit unrelated but not really a highly OCd 980Ti will pull up to 1500W during FSE on LN2. Measured directly by Kingpin


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Neat tool, but the timings seem pretty loose, even on fast.
> 
> Here are the timing sets I run with my F4-3600C15D-16GTZ kit @ 1.42v / CLDO 800 / SOC 1.12v / ProcODT 53.3ohm
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what your calc says for "Fast"
> 
> 
> 
> Neat tool, and I really appreciate the effort, but 499 Trfc, 44 tFAW, and tWTRS/tWTRL of 12 is really loose. Do you have any plans to tighten up the Fast set, or introducing some very fast timing sets?
> 
> If so, and you want some good samples, I have some very fast timing sets from three different single rank kits I can send you.


You can't just put the timings in, you need to grab your kits base timings in nanoseconds from typhoon burner


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> did you have a guide on how this works? i would love to give it a try


http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/28960_40#post_26411934

try that.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4rcherz*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/28960_40#post_26411934
> 
> try that.


Thanks, ill try that out once i find out why Thaiphoon burner is being a tard and not letting me install.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Went to hell and back with pstate issues when I had with the Taichi with stock settings bcuz their latest bios has issues with different 1800x stepping and mine would throttle down to 550mhz and only use 4 cores in Cinebench + multi-bug as well, that now I am completely reluctant touching Pstates even on this mobo.
> 
> Unless someone can upload a video on youtube then that would ease my nerves...right now this 1800x OC a lot better than my first one i had so i don't wanna mess it up.


(I apologise for the multi possting, I'm on mobile at the moment and it's just easierand quicker to quote, reply, and send then it is to try and shove it all together with the five minutes I have ?)

I've been pstate overclocking for a monthish now with no issues on this board, I get idle temps of 30 with 20 watts drawn when all cores down clock to 2.0ghz (in hwinfo, task manager ends up being worthless when blk AND pstate overclocking) and then all cores report 4.1 at full load in Aida and cinebench ect with temps and power draw following suite. The only issue with pstate overclocking on this board is that pstate 0 is the only state you can change with out the system bugging out, and then you should only modify voltage through the overclock panel


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> Thanks, ill try that out once i find out why Thaiphoon burner is being a tard and not letting me install.


just get the portable version


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4rcherz*
> 
> just get the portable version


everytime i try to run the exe, windows says its a virus and deletes it lol


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> You can't just put the timings in, you need to grab your kits base timings in nanoseconds from typhoon burner


I did


----------



## WarpenN1

Thaiphoon Burner can't read my RAM SPD because "the kernel mode driver of thaiphoon Burner is blocked from being installed by windows operating system" It's definitely not blocked. I have admin privileges and digitally unsigned driver should be allowed.. LOL

Is there full subtimings SPD info anywhere for the G.Skill F4-3200C14-16GTZ RAM's. Thaiphoon mostly shows main timings and couple of subtimings on the thaiphoon browser


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> Even with that being a high speed kit that's some weird timings for b-die, though I guess that's team group for ya


Well weird cause its 17/18/18/39 cr1 kit.

Bliws my old gskill kit out if the water.

Its xmp is like base. This kit is for overclicking as u see it can do 4000cl12 on intel


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

@1usmus
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Guys I need help. Can any of you see the console program read "SPD"? I have new ideas


Be more specific please
What console are you referring to


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4rcherz*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/28960_40#post_26411934
> 
> try that.


i got it working, now to test what it gave me xD sadly my kit is Hynix but worth a shot. easy to follow guide.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Well weird cause its 17/18/18/39 cr1 kit.
> 
> Bliws my old gskill kit out if the water.
> 
> Its xmp is like base. This kit is for overclicking as u see it can do 4000cl12 on intel


Same number primiary timings before ras is generally the hallmark of b-die so to see a kit that isnt I personally found odd (I've been under the assumption that most of team groups ram is hynix ?)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I did


Fair enough, but looking back at the previous post I just noticed you were using 0.9.7, try one of 1usmus latest builds and see what it does


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> (I apologise for the multi possting, I'm on mobile at the moment and it's just easierand quicker to quote, reply, and send then it is to try and shove it all together with the five minutes I have ?)
> 
> I've been pstate overclocking for a monthish now with no issues on this board, I get idle temps of 30 with 20 watts drawn when all cores down clock to 2.0ghz (in hwinfo, task manager ends up being worthless when blk AND pstate overclocking) and then all cores report 4.1 at full load in Aida and cinebench ect with temps and power draw following suite. The only issue with pstate overclocking on this board is that pstate 0 is the only state you can change with out the system bugging out, and then you should only modify voltage through the overclock panel


Hey LightningManGTS - Can you PM me or post your screenshots of your bios>Pstate screen on here so I can replicate the settings.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Hey LightningManGTS - Can you PM me or post your screenshots of your bios>Pstate screen on here so I can replicate the settings.


Will hafta wait till later tonight, I'm a work at the moment and when I get home I hafta get things ready to hand out candy. It being trick or treat night in my area and all that


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Is there full subtimings SPD info anywhere for the G.Skill F4-3200C14-16GTZ RAM's. Thaiphoon mostly shows main timings and couple of subtimings on the thaiphoon browser


SPD does not contain all subtimings - it does show all what specification defines.

You are asking about kit (2x8GB) or stick (1x16GB)?

Here is dump from stick (thats why it says F4-3200C14-8GTZ but kit is F4-3200C14-16GTZ - two sticks).

Code:



Code:


MANUFACTURING DESCRIPTION
Module Manufacturer:    G.Skill
Module Part Number:     F4-3200C14-8GTZ
DRAM Manufacturer:      Samsung
DRAM Components:        K4A8G085WB-BCPB
DRAM Die Revision / Lithography Resolution:     B / 20 nm
Module Manufacturing Date:      Undefined
Module Manufacturing Location:  Taipei, Taiwan
Module Serial Number:   00000000h
Module PCB Revision:    00h
PHYSICAL & LOGICAL ATTRIBUTES
Fundamental Memory Class:       DDR4 SDRAM
Module Speed Grade:     DDR4-2133
Base Module Type:       UDIMM (133.35 mm)
Module Capacity:        8192 MB
Reference Raw Card:     A1 (8 layers)
Initial Raw Card Designer:      SK hynix
Module Nominal Height:  31 < H <= 32 mm
Module Thickness Maximum, Front:        1 < T <= 2 mm
Module Thickness Maximum, Back: 1 < T <= 2 mm
Number of DIMM Ranks:   1
Address Mapping from Edge Connector to DRAM:    Standard
DRAM Device Package:    Standard Monolithic
DRAM Device Package Type:       78-ball FBGA
DRAM Device Die Count:  Single die
Signal Loading: Not specified
Number of Column Addresses:     10 bits
Number of Row Addresses:        16 bits
Number of Bank Addresses:       2 bits (4 banks)
Bank Group Addressing:  2 bits (4 groups)
DRAM Device Width:      8 bits
Programmed DRAM Density:        8 Gb
Calculated DRAM Density:        8 Gb
Number of DRAM components:      8
DRAM Page Size: 1 KB
Primary Memory Bus Width:       64 bits
Memory Bus Width Extension:     0 bits
DRAM Post Package Repair:       Supported
Soft Post Package Repair:       Supported
DRAM TIMING PARAMETERS
Fine Timebase:  0.001 ns
Medium Timebase:        0.125 ns
CAS Latencies Supported:        10T, 11T, 12T, 13T, 
14T, 15T, 16T
DRAM Minimum Cycle Time:        0.938 ns
DRAM Maximum Cycle Time:        1.600 ns
Nominal DRAM Clock Frequency:   1066.10 MHz
Minimum DRAM Clock Frequency:   625.00 MHz
CAS# Latency Time (tAA min):    13.750 ns
RAS# to CAS# Delay Time (tRCD min):     13.750 ns
Row Precharge Delay Time (tRP min):     13.750 ns
Active to Precharge Delay Time (tRAS min):      33.000 ns
Act to Act/Refresh Delay Time (tRC min):        46.750 ns
Normal Refresh Recovery Delay Time (tRFC1 min): 350.000 ns
2x mode Refresh Recovery Delay Time (tRFC2 min):        260.000 ns
4x mode Refresh Recovery Delay Time (tRFC4 min):        160.000 ns
Short Row Active to Row Active Delay (tRRD_S min):      3.700 ns
Long Row Active to Row Active Delay (tRRD_L min):       5.300 ns
Write Recovery Time (tWR min):  15.000 ns
Short Write to Read Command Delay (tWTR_S min): 2.500 ns
Long Write to Read Command Delay (tWTR_L min):  7.500 ns
Long CAS to CAS Delay Time (tCCD_L min):        5.625 ns
Four Active Windows Delay (tFAW min):   21.000 ns
Maximum Active Window (tMAW):   8192*tREFI
Maximum Activate Count (MAC):   Unlimited MAC
DRAM VDD 1.20 V operable/endurant:      Yes/Yes
THERMAL PARAMETERS
Module Thermal Sensor:  Not Incorporated
SPD PROTOCOL
SPD Revision:   1.1
SPD Bytes Total:        512
SPD Bytes Used: 384
SPD Checksum (Bytes 00h-7Dh):   242Dh (OK)
SPD Checksum (Bytes 80h-FDh):   A01Ch (OK)
PART NUMBER DETAILS
JEDEC DIMM Label:       8GB 1Rx8 PC4-2133-UA1-11
FREQUENCY       CAS     RCD     RP      RAS     RC      RRDS    RRDL    WR      WTRS    WTRL    FAW
1067 MHz        16      15      15      36      50      4       6       16      3       8       23
1067 MHz        15      15      15      36      50      4       6       16      3       8       23
933 MHz 14      13      13      31      44      4       5       14      3       7       20
933 MHz 13      13      13      31      44      4       5       14      3       7       20
800 MHz 12      11      11      27      38      3       5       12      2       6       17
800 MHz 11      11      11      27      38      3       5       12      2       6       17
667 MHz 10      10      10      22      32      3       4       10      2       5       14
INTEL EXTREME MEMORY PROFILES
Profiles Revision: 2.0
Profile 1 (Certified) Enables: Yes
Profile 2 (Extreme) Enables: No
Profile 1 Channel Config: 2 DIMM/channel
XMP PARAMETER   PROFILE 1       PROFILE 2
Speed Grade:    DDR4-3200       N/A
DRAM Clock Frequency:   1600 MHz        N/A
Module VDD Voltage Level:       1.35 V  N/A
Minimum DRAM Cycle Time (tCK):  0.625 ns        N/A
CAS Latencies Supported:        14T     N/A
CAS Latency Time (tAA): 14T     N/A
RAS# to CAS# Delay Time (tRCD): 14T     N/A
Row Precharge Delay Time (tRP): 14T     N/A
Active to Precharge Delay Time (tRAS):  34T     N/A
Active to Active/Refresh Delay Time (tRC):      48T     N/A
Four Activate Window Delay Time (tFAW): 39T     N/A
Short Activate to Activate Delay Time (tRRD_S): 6T      N/A
Long Activate to Activate Delay Time (tRRD_L):  8T      N/A
Normal Refresh Recovery Delay Time (tRFC1):     560T    N/A
2x mode Refresh Recovery Delay Time (tRFC2):    416T    N/A
4x mode Refresh Recovery Delay Time (tRFC4):    256T    N/A

And pure hex dump

Code:



Code:


-------------------------------------------------------------
                         SOURCE SPD DUMP
-------------------------------------------------------------
000  23 11 0C 02 85 21 00 08 00 60 00 03 01 03 00 00
010  00 00 08 0D F8 03 00 00 6E 6E 6E 11 08 76 F0 0A
020  20 08 00 05 00 A8 1E 2B 2E 00 78 00 14 3C 00 00
030  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 16 36 16 36
040  16 36 16 36 00 00 16 36 16 36 16 36 16 36 00 00
050  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
060  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
070  00 00 00 00 00 83 B5 CE 00 00 00 00 E7 C2 2D 24
080  11 11 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
090  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0A0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0B0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0C0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0D0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0E0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0F0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 1C A0
100  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
110  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
120  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
130  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
140  04 CD 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 46 34 2D 33 32 30 30
150  43 31 34 2D 38 47 54 5A 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 CE
160  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
170  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 8E CF
180  0C 4A 05 20 00 00 00 00 00 A3 00 00 05 80 00 00
190  00 46 46 46 00 AA F0 F0 0A 20 08 00 05 00 C0 1C
1A0  28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1B0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1C0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1D0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1E0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1F0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> Same number primiary timings before ras is generally the hallmark of b-die so to see a kit that isnt I personally found odd (I've been under the assumption that most of team groups ram is hynix ?)
> 
> Fair enough, but looking back at the previous post I just noticed you were using 0.9.7, try one of 1usmus latest builds and see what it does


Holy ****.... you were right, 9.9 v2, completely diffrent timings, and for the first time EVER I have 3600 running stable with some good timings.

@1usmus

You are the bomb.

I took a few quick screens, of some quick stability testing; it passed 250% HCI with 4GB, so I stated full stability teesting; currently at 260% coverage on 15500mb of memory at the below timings... Just wow.




3600 15-15-15-15-36 1T / GDD / DRAM 1.465v / Soc 1.125v Everything else taken directly from the Calc:


----------



## poisson21

Is anybody make it work with 4*16Gb at 32000Mhz (f4-3200c14-16gtz*4)?


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> Same number primiary timings before ras is generally the hallmark of b-die so to see a kit that isnt I personally found odd (I've been under the assumption that most of team groups ram is hynix ?)
> 
> Fair enough, but looking back at the previous post I just noticed you were using 0.9.7, try one of 1usmus latest builds and see what it does
> 
> 
> 
> Holy ****.... you were right, 9.9 v2, completely diffrent timings, and for the first time EVER I have 3600 running stable with some good timings.
> 
> @1usmus
> 
> You are the bomb.
> 
> I took a few quick screens, of some quick stability testing; it passed 250% HCI with 4GB, so I stated full stability teesting; currently at 260% coverage on 15500mb of memory at the below timings... Just wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3600 15-15-15-15-36 1T / GDD / DRAM 1.465v / Soc 1.125v Everything else taken directly from the Calc:
Click to expand...

What kit you using for that tests ?


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> [/SPOILER]What kit you using for that tests ?


G.skill 3600 CL15.


----------



## shhek0

Is anyone that can share his experience with CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 (CORSAIR VENGEANCE LPX DIMM KIT 16GB)? I can buy it for pretty good price. Just bought a 1700+C6H so I only need a memory.


----------



## mtrai

Just saying hi to all...finally got around to ordering and building my Ryzen system to replace my Skylake from a couple of years ago. Purchased 1700X, Asus CH VI wi-fi motherboard...re using stuff from my skylake build.

Wow in some sense and feeling a bit dumb in others. For example I never paid attention to the DDR4 die types and assumed I could just simply re use my skylake G.Skill 3200 Ripjaws V. Boy oh boy have I been in for a lesson. I found out I have E-die. I finally managed to get to 3200 on them but I know they are not stable yet. TP burner in the picture below with dram caculator showing the settings it suggest I put in based on TB.



Incidentally, based on what I have read I have neither won nor lost well I think I have lost the silicon lottery or it might just my stupidity on on bios setting on overclocking my 1700X I can only hit 39.5 GHz stable at 1.425 volts.

And it takes 1.4 volts on the dram to hit it.

Anyhow I am just saying hi for now...no specific questions yet. Incidentally I just have to say, that the issues with the DDR4 were severe when Skylake came out and took a bit over a year to be all worked out. It was rough at times. So that is something to remember.

Oh here are my current settings on my Ram:


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.9 v2*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdc0ZlaFRULThCcmM/view?usp=sharing
> 
> * redesigned Fast presets UHQ & HQ
> * additional adaptation of the calculator to different manufacturers of memory
> 
> p.s. in which thread to create the theme "overclocking memory for Ryzen" ?


I thanks you your software, but, this program give problems to me:
1) Slow to load.
2) Program use as much memory as Mozilla
3) Buttons only show on maximize mode and don't resize.
4) Buttons (down) don´t calculate anything, it show me this error:



*what others fields (in addition to the first 4) I must fill to it runs ok?*
I thinked it calculated all witth only 4 first fields.
----


----------



## [email protected]

Crosshair wallpaper: https://rog.asus.com/wallpapers/product-close-ups/


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> I thanks you your software, but, this program give problems to me:
> 1) Slow to load.
> 2) Program use as much memory as Mozilla
> 3) Buttons only show on maximize mode and don't resize.
> 4) Buttons (down) don´t calculate anything, it show me this error:
> 
> 
> 
> *what others fields (in addition to the first 4) I must fill to it runs ok?*
> ----


Everything on the left, in ns, per your XMP profile on you memory kit. You read this information with a program called Thaipoon Burner.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> [/SPOILER]What kit you using for that tests ?
> 
> 
> 
> G.skill 3600 CL15.
Click to expand...

don't own the 4266 kit anymore ?
Hoped you used that for testing (would have tested your settings ^^)


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> don't own the 4266 kit anymore ?
> Hoped you used that for testing (would have tested your settings ^^)


I do, both my 4266 kits are running on an X299 system right now.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Everything on the left, in ns, per your XMP profile on you memory kit. You read this information with a program called Thaipoon Burner.


Thanks, I thinked it calculated all.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> don't own the 4266 kit anymore ?
> Hoped you used that for testing (would have tested your settings ^^)
> 
> 
> 
> I do, both my 4266 kits are running on an X299 system right now.
Click to expand...

I see
Np
Gonna try the proposed settings from the calc also for that strap
Curious to see how good a job usmus has done with this tool
So far the proposed settings been a tad mild but the new version shows better potential imo
Although... the "fast preset" could still use some finetuning
At least for the 3466 strap.. that is.. The tRAs and tRC seem to still be a tad high
tRFC and tRFC (alt) still showing non-integer values... a reported bug that needs to be fixed imo


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Crosshair wallpaper: https://rog.asus.com/wallpapers/product-close-ups/


I likey, Thanks Raja!

Edit: why do all the wallpapers have an extra vertical pixel?


----------



## redelements

hey could someone tell me how to use the Ryzen Dram calculator. what value do I have to put in


----------



## Anty

@1usmus

New version seems to overcalculate - at least for b-dies.
For 3600 tRAS is 36 should be 30 and tRC is 52 - could be 51.
For 3466 tRC is 54 instead of 42.

Not sure if a bug or it is done intentionally (but why?).


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redelements*
> 
> hey could someone tell me how to use the Ryzen Dram calculator. what value do I have to put in


You have to fill those (ns) nanosecond values from the first column,choose memory rank 1 or 2 and put a desired frequency and desired memory type (quality). Then you gotta just press calculate.

You can use thaiphoon burner and read or use it's browser to find your RAM model and then choose show as nanoseconds or so.

Or you can just calculate those by using 0.625 * (CAS latency) Example for CL 14 it's like 0.625 * 14 = 8.75ns (value)
Same example but with tRFC, My RAM model tRFC is rated at 560. So 0.625 * 560 = 350ns


----------



## Cpt Phasma

*slightly* off topic but I ordered my R5 1600 last night from Newegg. Should be here Tuesday. Excited.

Back on topic however, does anyone know if the GSKILL Ripjaws V 8GB (2x8) 3200MHz kit will work with this board? The model number is *F4-3200C16D-8GVK*

The QVL list for the Hero doesn't list it so that's why I'm asking.

@ [email protected] -- any plans to update the DRAM QVL list for this board?


----------



## The Sandman

I thought this was the C6H thread. Maybe I was mistaken.
Just read ANOTHER 60+ posts about the Ryzen Dram calculator.








Good for those who need it but this is quickly becoming a mobo thread that's been hi-jacked.

1usmus, PLEASE open your own thread and stop making this one even worse than it already is. (yet another plea)
Your work is truly appreciated but seriously, it does need to have a place of it's own where you can better serve those in need more efficiently.


----------



## Anty

Agree - it will be both cleaner in this thread and easier to track changes / get latest version / provide some help for newcomers.


----------



## kittybox06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gmr Chick*
> 
> *slightly* off topic but I ordered my R5 1600 last night from Newegg. Should be here Tuesday. Excited.
> 
> Back on topic however, does anyone know if the GSKILL Ripjaws V 8GB (2x8) 3200MHz kit will work with this board? The model number is *F4-3200C16D-8GVK*


i have it , F4-3200C16D-8GVK , 3[email protected] 1,43v (thx to 1usmus for his calculator







) with a [email protected] 1,38v

i just have sometime coldboot problem


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Just saying hi to all...finally got around to ordering and building my Ryzen system to replace my Skylake from a couple of years ago. Purchased 1700X, Asus CH VI wi-fi motherboard...re using stuff from my skylake build.
> 
> Wow in some sense and feeling a bit dumb in others. For example I never paid attention to the DDR4 die types and assumed I could just simply re use my skylake G.Skill 3200 Ripjaws V. Boy oh boy have I been in for a lesson. I found out I have E-die. I finally managed to get to 3200 on them but I know they are not stable yet. TP burner in the picture below with dram caculator showing the settings it suggest I put in based on TB.
> 
> 
> 
> Incidentally, based on what I have read I have neither won nor lost well I think I have lost the silicon lottery or it might just my stupidity on on bios setting on overclocking my 1700X I can only hit 39.5 GHz stable at 1.425 volts.
> 
> And it takes 1.4 volts on the dram to hit it.
> 
> Anyhow I am just saying hi for now...no specific questions yet. Incidentally I just have to say, that the issues with the DDR4 were severe when Skylake came out and took a bit over a year to be all worked out. It was rough at times. So that is something to remember.
> 
> Oh here are my current settings on my Ram:


Try not to use 1T mode ( he does not in all cases save, it all depends how the asus realized it in the bios)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I thought this was the C6H thread. Maybe I was mistaken.
> Just read ANOTHER 60+ posts about the Ryzen Dram calculator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for those who need it but this is quickly becoming a mobo thread that's been hi-jacked.
> 
> 1usmus, PLEASE open your own thread and stop making this one even worse than it already is. (yet another plea)
> Your work is truly appreciated but seriously, it does need to have a place of it's own where you can better serve those in need more efficiently.


in which section should I create a theme? (motherboards / processors / RAM)?

I'm afraid people will not find half of those just dead. This topic is visited by a lot of people who do not have C6H...


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> del


Just to tag you. on your application it might be a good idea to change the outline of the fields that need modification to make it easier for people to know which fields to enter.


----------



## 1usmus

*@Anty*
additional margin of safety due to the fact that Ryzen works in mode the command rate 1T








performance will not fall
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4rcherz*
> 
> Just to tag you. on your application it might be a good idea to change the outline of the fields that need modification to make it easier for people to know which fields to enter.


I agree. will do








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kittybox06*
> 
> i have it , F4-3200C16D-8GVK , [email protected] 1,43v (thx to 1usmus for his calculator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) with a [email protected] 1,38v
> 
> i just have sometime coldboot problem


great news!


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Try not to use 1T mode ( he does not in all cases save, it all depends how the asus realized it in the bios)
> in which section should I create a theme? (motherboards / processors / RAM)?
> 
> I'm afraid people will not find half of those just dead. This topic is visited by a lot of people who do not have C6H...


The easiest thing to do might be to just make the thread in amd general and make a bunch of Reddit cross post leading back to it


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> The easiest thing to do might be to just make the thread in amd general and make a bunch of Reddit cross post leading back to it


Thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gmr Chick*
> 
> *slightly* off topic but I ordered my R5 1600 last night from Newegg. Should be here Tuesday. Excited.
> 
> Back on topic however, does anyone know if the GSKILL Ripjaws V 8GB (2x8) 3200MHz kit will work with this board? The model number is *F4-3200C16D-8GVK*
> 
> The QVL list for the Hero doesn't list it so that's why I'm asking.
> 
> @ [email protected] -- any plans to update the DRAM QVL list for this board?


Not that I am aware of. In any case, what the users find is usually more reliable.


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Step 0 : Download Thaiphoon burner and run
> Step 1 :
> 
> Step 2 :
> 
> Step 3 :
> 
> Step 4:
> 
> 
> *the names can be in different order!* *the names must match!*
> 
> Step 5 : It is necessary to choose the frequency (desired frequency), memory type (UHQ = Samsung b-die with XMP, HQ = Micron, Hynix , Samsung not b-die with XMP, Without XMP = forr all other memory) and rank of memory (1 or 2)
> Step 6 : Click "Calculate Safe" or "Calculate Fast"
> Step 7 : Enjoy


Thx for your amazing tool but for me 2 values are missing tRFC is probably tRFC1 in the Boards BIOS but the values for tRFC2 and tRFC3 are missing. I have used tRFC (alt) for tRFC2 and kept tRFC3 on auto it worked but precise values would be appreciated. tRFC is 560 and tRFC (alt) is 416 for my GSKILL TridentZ 2x16 GB samsung b-die 3200 MHz XMP 2.0. (Used safe settings CR 2)

Should I use Rec. Voltage Block values with Rec. Termination Block values or can I go for Rec. in Voltage Block and use Alt. 1 instead in the Termination Block?

The CAD_BUS Block values are under AMD CBS options then DDR4 then the ProcODT values there, right? Could not exactly find them.

Thx for your time and advice, much appreciated. =)


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Not that I am aware of. In any case, what the users find is usually more reliable.


Fix the problem of cold boot Raja


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mito1172*
> 
> Fix the problem of cold boot Raja


Cold boot looping is an amd issue not an asus one. involving how memory training works. Loosen your memory timings and you won't loop


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I thought this was the C6H thread. Maybe I was mistaken.
> Just read ANOTHER 60+ posts about the Ryzen Dram calculator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for those who need it but this is quickly becoming a mobo thread that's been hi-jacked.
> 
> 1usmus, PLEASE open your own thread and stop making this one even worse than it already is. (yet another plea)
> Your work is truly appreciated but seriously, it does need to have a place of it's own where you can better serve those in need more efficiently.


Guess You missed part that 90% of ryzen instability is due to ram???

Looking how its going I think Asus should hire 1usmus. This small tool should come with their motherboard !!!!

@1usmus v2 calculator is gr8. Bern testing allot today and love it.
Btw funny thing with my board that i noticed monyhs ago. If i change VDDP from auto to anything system gets unstable lol in my case Auto works best but that could due to weird handling of volts by my motherboard that i mentioned few times lol


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mito1172*
> 
> Fix the problem of cold boot Raja


Eee it cant be fixed by asus msi asrock or gigabyte as its AMD fault....


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Eee it cant be fixed by asus msi asrock or gigabyte as its AMD fault....


Could you explain this further plx?


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fright*
> 
> Could you explain this further plx?


When you boot the system after unplugging it that is whats called cold booting. With amd base bios kit, which everyone mobo maker bases there bios's off of in order for the system to function, the system will go through what is called boot looping in order to successfully train the sub timings.
The Tighter the Timings the more loops it needs to complete. That said it general doesn't take no more than 3 or 4


----------



## Fright

Do you think AMD will change that in future updates of this kit? It's annoying as hell.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Last I heard between the agesa 1.0.0.7 update (the bios kit) and asus themselves they're working on it

Also everyone can chill now, @1usmus made a seperate thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1640919/ryzen-dram-calculator-overclocking-dram


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> Cold boot looping is an amd issue not an asus one. involving how memory training works. Loosen your memory timings and you won't loop


Exactly....it took about a year for Intel to fix this same issue on the Skylake platform...it came down to a ram training issue. So it by my reckoning AMD needs to have it fixed in less then a year.







Heck I bet even raja remembers those issues from the Official Asus motherboard thread. He help me and many others out so much then.


----------



## mtrai

JUst a big thanks to 1usmus and his tool. Incidentally I have been using 2 T even though I know sometimes it shows as 1 T depending on some other ram bios settings.


----------



## WarpenN1

That tool has allowed me to be quite stable 3200mhz 14-13-13-13-26-41. I've noticed that lowering tRFC has quite minimal impact on stability even with it being 256, from the base 560 at this frequency









But that write and read latency at 13-13 seemed almost impossible to get it to be even base stable without that tool and that's with dual rank 16GB's RAMS.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> That tool has allowed me to be quite stable 3200mhz 14-13-13-13-26-41. I've noticed that lowering tRFC has quite minimal impact on stability even with it being 256, from the base 560 at this frequency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that write and read latency at 13-13 seemed almost impossible to get it to be even base stable without that tool and that's with dual rank 16GB's RAMS.


Weren't you running with the same settings like a month ago?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/27470#post_26363214


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Weren't you running with the same settings like a month ago?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/27470#post_26363214


probably not the the same sub timmings though


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Weren't you running with the same settings like a month ago?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/27470#post_26363214


Yes but 13-13 read write latency was impossible to get base stable and tras at 26 was no go too and trc was 45, now it's 41 and tRFC from 291 to 256 now
















Rzq's from 3, 3, 1 to 7, 3, 1, and cad mem from 30 40 60 60ohm to 24 24 24 24OHM

With old settings that last 60 ohm cad was the only stable settings but now I can run it with 24ohm


----------



## biggieliten

Okey this question has probably been answered in this thread but i dont want to read all the 3000 pages so i will write it again.

So i have problem overclocking my ram, im using G.Skill 16GB DDR4 3200MHz CL14 Ripjaws V
(F4-3200C14-8GVK).

My other specs is Asus crosshair VI Hero and 1600x running stock atm.

So when i set the DOCP profile to 3000 or 3200 mhz, (i have not tried anything else) and increase the dram volt and the boot volt i have sometimes problem with booting correctly. Sometimes my pc starts for 2 sec and then restarts and boots fine and sometimes it will get stuck in the boot process so i have to hold the powerbutton and start it again.

So what am i doing wrong? Is there anything i can do to fix it? And if i have to live with this problem will it hurt my components? Because i can live with the boot problem i just dont want it to hurt any thing.

I will more than appriciate your help.

Thanks!


----------



## Anty

First go to DRAM settings and load ready profile for 3200 safe - it does not only change timings but also changes DRAM voltage, boot voltage and SOC voltage. Additionally if you OC cores you may need to bump core voltage too.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Cant seem to get my kit any faster then 3000mhz @ 14-16-16-33-1T but then again, i pretty much got the ram timing/speed i paid for lol wish i would have just picked up the 3200mhz or gone with a 3600mhz kit before the price spike. oh well lol

corsair dominator Platinum Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4 DRAM 3000MHz C15


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Not that I am aware of. In any case, what the users find is usually more reliable.


Fix the problem of cold boot Raja
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> Cold boot looping is an amd issue not an asus one. involving how memory training works. Loosen your memory timings and you won't loop


I tried it in error bios Raja should do this


----------



## Spartoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> Cant seem to get my kit any faster then 3000mhz @ 14-16-16-33-1T but then again, i pretty much got the ram timing/speed i paid for lol wish i would have just picked up the 3200mhz or gone with a 3600mhz kit before the price spike. oh well lol
> 
> corsair dominator Platinum Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4 DRAM 3000MHz C15


Could you share all your timings? I thought I had 3066 and Cl14 on LPX 3000Mhz RAM, but it wasn't stable.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartoi*
> 
> Could you share all your timings? I thought I had 3066 and Cl14 on LPX 3000Mhz RAM, but it wasn't stable.


tbh im running the D.O.C.P standard profile with DOCP profile one DDR4-3000 15-17-17-35 then i just lowered that to 14-16-16-33 and put 1.4volts on the dram, i have yet to play around with subtimings ect ect and very new to all this and very much a noob lol


----------



## Cpt Phasma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kittybox06*
> 
> i have it , F4-3200C16D-8GVK , [email protected] 1,43v (thx to 1usmus for his calculator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) with a [email protected] 1,38v
> 
> i just have sometime coldboot problem


Thanks for the confirmation With RAM prices the way they are, I may just have to settle for 8GB and this was the fastest kit I could find. 3200MHz 2x8 kits are hard to find, it seems.


----------



## Steelraven

Can someone explain why the downloadable ZIP-Files of 1usmus calculator tool and Taiphoon Burner get virus warnings when uploading to virustotal.com?


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> Can someone explain why the downloadable ZIP-Files of 1usmus calculator tool and Taiphoon Burner get virus warnings when uploading to virustotal.com?


false positives
has something to do with how they wrote the program
but i can asure you.. they are perfectly harmless


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Btw
Does any one know what the "PLL Tune R1" is for ?
Can't find any solid info on it
Some advise please as to what it does and what kinda values to use


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Btw
> Does any one know what the "PLL Tune R1" is for ?
> Can't find any solid info on it
> Some advise please as to what it does and what kinda values to use


pull-down resistor , changes the waveform of the bus signal








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> Can someone explain why the downloadable ZIP-Files of 1usmus calculator tool and Taiphoon Burner get virus warnings when uploading to virustotal.com?


in my program there are no calls to "SMBUS", it is strange that it sees a virus in it


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

This document seems to have some detailed info about PLL
I can't wrap my head around it though and i'm unsure if this has the answers to my questions
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Btw
> Does any one know what the "PLL Tune R1" is for ?
> Can't find any solid info on it
> Some advise please as to what it does and what kinda values to use


EDIT
The bios says that values up to 63 can be set... yet i can only set it on "auto" disabled" or "enabled"
assuming "auto" means "enabled"... would explain why nothing seems to change when i've enabled the option
Missing a entryfield ?







Cannot set any values other then the 3 options (bios 1501)

Btw
What can yah do to stop the FSB bus from fluctuating
I'm seeing it go up and down in AIDA from 99.9 up to 100.1 Mhz
Resulting in my CPU speed fluctuating between 3999.1 and 4002.2 Mhz and memoryspeed fluctuating between 1799.6 and 1801 Mhz
Via google i've found several things about spread spectrum beiing the cause of this
In our bios there's only one setting for spread spectrum ( for VRM ) but disabling it doesn't seem to be doiing anything

More on spread spectrum can be found here
Seems i can't get this stabilized unless ASUS adds the BIOSoptions for it (make them visible)









@elmor Any chance you guys will make the chipset (menu) settings available in the next bios update ?
Or at least enable us to disable Spread Spectrum please
That could improve the ability for OCing hugely


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartoi*
> 
> Could you share all your timings? I thought I had 3066 and Cl14 on LPX 3000Mhz RAM, but it wasn't stable.


Mine's the corsair dominator 3200, cl16 CMD16GX4M2B3200C16
Managed to get it to 3200 only with standard timings and 1.38 voltage or so

Sometimes the pc boots into default settings and I have to restart, but it seems stable.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> Mine's the corsair dominator 3200, cl16 CMD16GX4M2B3200C16
> Managed to get it to 3200 only with standard timings and 1.38 voltage or so
> 
> Sometimes the pc boots into default settings and I have to restart, but it seems stable.


dang i got the 3000mhz kit and it only runs at 3000mhz and lower timings, cant seem to get higher then 3000mhz no matter what. even at 1.4volts


----------



## LicSqualo

Hi guys, I need help!
this morning I've launched AIDA64 test and my system after few minutes has crashed with an automatic restart.
Now is always in code 8 with the green led on but no other signals and codes. The system not boot.








I've tried a clear cmos and a bios flashback, both seems to be effect on the system, but no results I've Always the code 8.
Any suggestion? how to revive my motherboard?
or something is broken? CPU? MB? RAM?

To be more precise this is what happened:
_I was testing the ram using the parameters provided by the 1usmus DRAM Calculator (on which I left a stable ram image this morning).
Before leaving the house I also wanted to test the system and I launched AIDA64 test. The system fell immediately and remained with the code 8 and "pulsing" system fans. This has always been (no strange), so I have not been worried about it and, as a result, I did not immediately reset the system. On the contrary, I took off the power and came out.
I've come back after a few hours and when the system is switched on, it doesn't move from code 8 anymore.
Now I have disconnected everything and I'm waiting to try again to give power._


----------



## LicSqualo

ok, all safe! was the rgb connector... possible? YES! I've moved this and now the system boot normally...















I'm starting to hate leds...







I've changed two ram kits due the RGB "effect" and now? 1 hour of disperation for a rgb connector?


----------



## WarpenN1

Have anyone tested phase change cooling with Ryzen and with this board? Never had any experience with phase change cooling. But it seems quite unique, cool and expensive! But how are their longevity and maintenance?


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Have anyone tested phase change cooling with Ryzen and with this board? Never had any experience with phase change cooling. But it seems quite unique, cool and expensive! But how are their longevity and maintenance?


condensing water drops will kill the board or somthing else it's no go zone for 24/7 use just for overclock tests for few hrs just like ln2


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> condensing water drops will kill the board or somthing else it's no go zone for 24/7 use just for overclock tests for few hrs just like ln2


Alright. Kind of thinking about buying full custom water loop for around 400-500€ with 480mm radiator or something to replace my kraken x62. Maybe I'll delid my 4790k and replace noctua nhd15 with kraken from it.

Still learning about the parts and stuff it needs, seems a bit confusing still.







But I just want full customization and I hate krakens fan controlling software that I can't control fans without CAM program or when my PC is booting or in bios for example.


----------



## Undesirable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> condensing water drops will kill the board or somthing else it's no go zone for 24/7 use just for overclock tests for few hrs just like ln2


What about water chillers like the ones listed here? I think they're designed to keep it just cool enough to not allow condensation to form. http://www.performance-pcs.com/water-chillers?limit=90


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undesirable*
> 
> What about water chillers like the ones listed here? I think they're designed to keep it just cool enough to not allow condensation to form. http://www.performance-pcs.com/water-chillers?limit=90


Id say its NOT WORTH IT. I bet witch chiller you could Maybe get stable 4.3?? Maybe


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undesirable*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> condensing water drops will kill the board or somthing else it's no go zone for 24/7 use just for overclock tests for few hrs just like ln2
> 
> 
> 
> What about water chillers like the ones listed here? I think they're designed to keep it just cool enough to not allow condensation to form. http://www.performance-pcs.com/water-chillers?limit=90
Click to expand...

Ignoring lack of cost-effectiveness, if a water or water/glycol loop can be run with a chiller, and a separate closed air loop recirculating case air is run with a dryer/dehumidifier, which would also chill the air, one could in principle run the temperature of the coolant close to freezing without interior case condensation. (Water lines to the chiller would need to be insulated, depending on one's flooring.)

Or, the case air could be dry nitrogen, given bulkhead cable connectors. Then, even colder conditions could be maintained in the coolant loop, a portion of which would have to cool an air-circulation heat exchanger within the case volume.


----------



## mito1172

I feel like i want my money back, ive waited long enough to have a reliable system. I understand it is a new architecture but the necessary resources are obviously not in the right place, not to get our little problem sorted out. it will be a sad day but if the new agasa code doesnt do anything to ratify the situation then I'm jumping ship... its not like I can even sell this pc in this condition. being able to rely on the pc the boot is kinda essential. I'm getting cold boots at stock also btw... on the motherboard support page bios 1701 has been made available this month. I'm going to try that and see if theres any improvement.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mito1172*
> 
> I feel like i want my money back, ive waited long enough to have a reliable system. I understand it is a new architecture but the necessary resources are obviously not in the right place, not to get our little problem sorted out. it will be a sad day but if the new agasa code doesnt do anything to ratify the situation then I'm jumping ship... its not like I can even sell this pc in this condition. being able to rely on the pc the boot is kinda essential. I'm getting cold boots at stock also btw... on the motherboard support page bios 1701 has been made available this month. I'm going to try that and see if theres any improvement.


100% understand, but if i was you, i would wait till the next gen Ryzen, it shouldnt be much longer and around the same time the coffee lake CPU's will at last be around to buy. Ryzen 2 = same x370 mobo, only gotta swap CPU's (cheaper)


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mito1172*
> 
> I feel like i want my money back, ive waited long enough to have a reliable system. I understand it is a new architecture but the necessary resources are obviously not in the right place, not to get our little problem sorted out. it will be a sad day but if the new agasa code doesnt do anything to ratify the situation then I'm jumping ship... its not like I can even sell this pc in this condition. being able to rely on the pc the boot is kinda essential. I'm getting cold boots at stock also btw... on the motherboard support page bios 1701 has been made available this month. I'm going to try that and see if theres any improvement.


You shold be able to get RAM speeds up to 2667MHz without cold boot issues?

If you can't get stable at 2667Mhz RAM speed, refund it.


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> 100% understand, but if i was you, i would wait till the next gen Ryzen, it shouldnt be much longer and around the same time the coffee lake CPU's will at last be around to buy. Ryzen 2 = same x370 mobo, only gotta swap CPU's (cheaper)


If the error is cpu amd it should be refunded

you're right, I made a big mistake taking Ryze 1


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> You shold be able to get RAM speeds up to 2667MHz without cold boot issues?
> 
> If you can't get stable at 2667Mhz RAM speed, refund it.


2133mhz just smoothly. GSKILL F4-3200C14D-16GFX ram 3200 2400 2666 cold boot there is


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mito1172*
> 
> I feel like i want my money back, ive waited long enough to have a reliable system. I understand it is a new architecture but the necessary resources are obviously not in the right place, not to get our little problem sorted out. it will be a sad day but if the new agasa code doesnt do anything to ratify the situation then I'm jumping ship... its not like I can even sell this pc in this condition. being able to rely on the pc the boot is kinda essential. I'm getting cold boots at stock also btw... on the motherboard support page bios 1701 has been made available this month. I'm going to try that and see if theres any improvement.


Have you tried to fiddle around with procodt or with Cad bus resistances?

I have cold boot one time loop only if power has been fully taken out. But it does not reset memory settings or anything else. It only sometimes cold boots if I have unstable memory settings randomly (eg. restarting PC can trigger boot loop and RAM settings resets)

Many months ago even 3000mhz wasn't stable with relaxed timings but now I'm pretty much stable with 3200mhz 14-13-13-13-26-41:1 timings (at least of 1300% coverage in memtest as of now or if it crashes I can just lower 10hz of RAM frequency and it's pretty much set) after hours upon hours of trial and error. Somewhere close to many 100hrs of stressing rebooting and changing a bit of time.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mito1172*
> 
> If the error is cpu amd it should be refunded
> 
> you're right, I made a big mistake taking Ryze 1


i was pretty much ready to switch to a 8700k but then found out Ryzen 2 will use the same mobo's and i cant seem to get my hands on a 8700k either way. it sucks but its smart to wait it out for Ryzen 2, after a year they should have improved it alot. if not, we refund and get intelmasterrace


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Have you tried to fiddle around with procodt or with Cad bus resistances?
> 
> I have cold boot one time loop only if power has been fully taken out. But it does not reset memory settings or anything else. It only sometimes cold boots if I have unstable memory settings randomly (eg. restarting PC can trigger boot loop and RAM settings resets)
> 
> Many months ago even 3000mhz wasn't stable with relaxed timings but now I'm pretty much stable with 3200mhz 14-13-13-13-26-41:1 timings (at least of 1300% coverage in memtest as of now or if it crashes I can just lower 10hz of RAM frequency and it's pretty much set) after hours upon hours of trial and error. Somewhere close to many 100hrs of stressing rebooting and changing a bit of time.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yes i have tried them but the power is pulled or the cold boot is on again when the 2 hour pc is on standby


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> i was pretty much ready to switch to a 8700k but then found out Ryzen 2 will use the same mobo's and i cant seem to get my hands on a 8700k either way. it sucks but its smart to wait it out for Ryzen 2, after a year they should have improved it alot. if not, we refund and get intelmasterrace


if this motherboard does not solve the cold boot issue i never buy asus and amd again


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mito1172*
> 
> if this motherboard does not solve the cold boot issue i never buy asus and amd again


iv never had cold boot issues but i understand, if ryzen 2 aint much better, im out for awhile


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mito1172*
> 
> if this motherboard does not solve the cold boot issue i never buy asus and amd again


I'll post my BIOS settings tomorrow after the night even though these bios settings are designed for dual rank 32GB kit. But it would be worth a shot, maybe tuning down the frequency because at high frequency, right settings need to be really precise it in order it to work correctly and be stable for that particular combination (memory controller, mobo, RAM lottery)


----------



## voreo

If cold boots really bugging you just do this.

Under Advanced go to AMD CBS>UMC>DDR4 Common

Set the fail variable here to higher than one... i have mine at 4

Itll at least stop the settings resetting everytime.


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mito1172*
> 
> I feel like i want my money back, ive waited long enough to have a reliable system. I understand it is a new architecture but the necessary resources are obviously not in the right place, not to get our little problem sorted out. it will be a sad day but if the new agasa code doesnt do anything to ratify the situation then I'm jumping ship... its not like I can even sell this pc in this condition. being able to rely on the pc the boot is kinda essential. I'm getting cold boots at stock also btw... on the motherboard support page bios 1701 has been made available this month. I'm going to try that and see if theres any improvement.


Windows 10 fall creators update fixed my boot problems. No more blackscreen at os loading.


----------



## Spartoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> When it does that, is your main boot drive still detected? I've had it on certain BIOS versions that my OCZ Vertex 460 was getting lost.
> I also wnt back to 1601 I believe, as 1701 was terrible for me. My 2x16GB 3200MHz Cl14 would never boot at the rated speed.


So I'm still having this issue even after downgrading to older BIOS. My M.2 drive becomes undetected whenever I reboot from Windows. Any other suggestions?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartoi*
> 
> So I'm still having this issue even after downgrading to older BIOS. My M.2 drive becomes undetected whenever I reboot from Windows. Any other suggestions?


Happens to me with Prime x370 Pro too, after reset it works properly.


----------



## Mandarb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartoi*
> 
> So I'm still having this issue even after downgrading to older BIOS. My M.2 drive becomes undetected whenever I reboot from Windows. Any other suggestions?


Am actually on 1501. Have you cleared CMOS after downgrading?


----------



## furkandeger

Does anyone have any idea why my AMD CBS settings don't save? When I hit F10, I cannot even see the changes I made there. Rebooting into BIOS I see them all change back to Auto :hmmmmm:

I'm on 1602 BTW.


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furkandeger*
> 
> Does anyone have any idea why my AMD CBS settings don't save? When I hit F10, I cannot even see the changes I made there. Rebooting into BIOS I see them all change back to Auto :hmmmmm:
> 
> I'm on 1602 BTW.


1. BIOS doesn't show changes there in the summary

2. When they get resetted after reboot then there was an error. Check your MB-Display for error codes while rebooting


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> Windows 10 fall creators update fixed my boot problems. No more blackscreen at os loading.


No more blackscreen at os loading. me too


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furkandeger*
> 
> Does anyone have any idea why my AMD CBS settings don't save? When I hit F10, I cannot even see the changes I made there. Rebooting into BIOS I see them all change back to Auto :hmmmmm:
> 
> I'm on 1602 BTW.


settings that are duplicated - not saved
except for the settings of BGS / BGS alt + CLDO_VDP there is nothing to change








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartoi*
> 
> So I'm still having this issue even after downgrading to older BIOS. My M.2 drive becomes undetected whenever I reboot from Windows. Any other suggestions?


you use UEFI boot or not?


----------



## AndehX

Had a very strange issue. was running 1501 with memory at 3333mhz, got a blue screen error while browsing facebook and then suddenly my computer would not boot with the memory any higher than 3000mhz.
Updated to 1701 and its back to normal...

Honestly, this motherboard has drove me up the wall. Seriously debating on returning it because theres no end to the issues. Error 55 issue is STILL present when overclocking memory, 8 months after release. Im tired. I was happy to live with issues for a few months, but this is getting ridiculous and tiresome now. I just want a system that boots normally every time, without having to run memory at an abysmal 2033mhz...


----------



## mtrai

Just wanted to take a moment and remind people of the Skylake launch. It did not go well at all for early adopters. In fact it was pretty rough. I know as I built a skylake system shortly after release. Some of you may not be aware or even remember but *It did take Intel a bit over a year to work out all the DDR4 Ram issues...cold boot to training to simply not booting. It took many many bios updates from Intel* So I am just saying it is not really fair to say only AMD had these issues or the other side of the fence is greener. Skylake had it many issues in the first year and bit more. Luckily, Intel did finally manage to get it worked out but it did take more then a year.

With that said I recently took the plunge and built me a Ryzen 1700X system and fully expected these and other issues with the new platform.

Honestly, if you needed your system to be fully up and running 100% of the time you do not build a system with brand new technology. Ryzen systems are 100% new so to expect it to work without a hitch is a bit much. One never early adopts if one needs 100% uptime.


----------



## WarpenN1

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> I'll post my BIOS settings tomorrow after the night even though these bios settings are designed for dual rank 32GB kit. But it would be worth a shot, maybe tuning down the frequency because at high frequency, right settings need to be really precise it in order it to work correctly and be stable for that particular combination (memory controller, mobo, RAM lottery)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mito1172*
> 
> if this motherboard does not solve the cold boot issue i never buy asus and amd again






Here are my bios settings


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://www.mediafire.com/file/177f84c6dmxt28q/3200mhz%20TEST%20DUALRAN.CMO


----------



## zulex

Is new beta bios 0052 not good?
No one seems using this bios.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> Is new beta bios 0052 not good?
> No one seems using this bios.


I'm using it. It's great! It fixes a temperature reporting issue.


----------



## LicSqualo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> Is new beta bios 0052 not good?
> No one seems using this bios.


Me too and with great results!!!


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Not used it
Would the people that do use the 0052 bios say that it's better then 1501 / 1701 ?
Dunno what they changed in that 0052 bios tbh


----------



## Spartoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandarb*
> 
> Am actually on 1501. Have you cleared CMOS after downgrading?


No, I didn't clear CMOS. I don't see why I would need to when the BIOS flash should clear all settings anyways.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> you use UEFI boot or not?


I have CSM disabled and Secure Boot enabled (for faster boot times). I also have my M.2 and GPU running at PCI-E Gen 3 if if that matters.


----------



## LicSqualo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Not used it
> Would the people that do use the 0052 bios say that it's better then 1501 / 1701 ?
> Dunno what they changed in that 0052 bios tbh


for this:


----------



## Anty

@LicSqualo

Can you try [email protected] ?


----------



## LicSqualo

Done, a trillion of times







(because from April I run my kit at 3200 c14 without problems... only rgb and crc problems)
but no boot until now.








Also with loosing timings or auto timings,







no way to take the 1800 Mhz Infinity...







the ram speed is a consequence for me...








Only via bck was possible to touch this speed. Was in the first step with old bioses.
I'm waiting the Agesa 1007, hoping to reach simple and finally the 1800 Mhz without bck overclock. And after trying to tight the timings.


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> 
> Here are my bios settings
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.mediafire.com/file/177f84c6dmxt28q/3200mhz%20TEST%20DUALRAN.CMO


Thank you :







:


----------



## webhito

@PopeBenedict
I spent this weekend messing around with different versions of windows, tried 1703, 1607, 1511. 1607 ended up having the worst stuttering issues, 1511 worked fine for a while but would eventually do the same, just not as bad. The latest 1703 also would do the same but not as bad as 1607. My install would go, chipset, gpu driver, antivirus ( bitdefender ) and then firefox with ublock.

Yesterday I downloaded the latest version with the creation tool, installed to my m2 drive, let everything update, cannot recall if I installed the chipset drivers or not for the life of me lol, installed firefox and left my antivirus out. So far, zero issues, no stuttering nor freezing and much better loading times. I will give it another day just in case to test her out before I install bitdefender again to see if that's the culprit.

One thing I do have to mention, I swapped out my 1080ti and purchased a vega card, the stuttering was still there though, after each clean format, its just with this latest version and no a/v that its finally working as it should. Other than that, nothing has changed.


----------



## LicSqualo

...and this is the result











I can have this system stable also at 3500 Mhz with 101 base overclock, SAME TIMINGS.











and these are the settings I'm using now @4100










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[2017/10/29 12:07:30]
Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3466MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
- CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.25000]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.13750]
DRAM Voltage [1.42500]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [3]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [13]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [13]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [13]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [26]
Trc_SM [40]
TrrdS_SM [4]
TrrdL_SM [6]
Tfaw_SM [24]
TwtrS_SM [3]
TwtrL_SM [12]
Twr_SM [10]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [2]
TwrwrScl_SM [2]
Trfc_SM [256]
Trfc2_SM [Auto]
Trfc4_SM [Auto]
Tcwl_SM [14]
Trtp_SM [8]
Trdwr_SM [6]
Twrrd_SM [3]
TwrwrSc_SM [1]
TwrwrSd_SM [7]
TwrwrDd_SM [7]
TrdrdSc_SM [1]
TrdrdSd_SM [5]
TrdrdDd_SM [5]
Tcke_SM [1]
ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Auto]
Power Down Enable [Auto]
RttNom [Auto]
RttWr [Auto]
RttPark [Auto]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [Auto]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
CPU Current Capability [140%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
CPU Power Thermal Control [136]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
DRAM Current Capability [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.40000]
Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Enabled]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [Samsung SSD 850 PRO 256GB]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
JetFlashTS256MJF2A/120 8.07 [Auto]
USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Auto]
USB3_6 [Auto]
USB3_7 [Auto]
USB3_8 [Auto]
USB3_9 [Auto]
USB3_10 [Auto]
USB2_11 [Auto]
USB2_12 [Auto]
USB2_13 [Auto]
USB2_14 [Auto]
USB_15 [Auto]
USB_16 [Auto]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [600 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
IOMMU [Auto]
Remote Display Feature [Auto]
Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Auto]
POST Delay Time [3 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name []
Save to Profile [1]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


----------



## Kildar

I'm not wasting my time and doing anything else; because come 1.0.0.7 we start all over....


----------



## mtrai

Just a little PSA if you have the CH6 Wi-Fi version and need to use the bios flashback button you need to name your bios C6HWIFI not just C6H or it will not work. Manual is wrong and online info does not seem to have this info.


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> I'm not wasting my time and doing anything else; because come 1.0.0.7 we start all over....


1.0.0.7 when is it coming?


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mito1172*
> 
> 1.0.0.7 when is it coming?


Each time someone asks this question, the release date is delayed by one day.


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Each time someone asks this question, the release date is delayed by one day.


Bull****!


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> Each time someone asks this question, the release date is delayed by one day.
> 
> 
> 
> Bull****!
Click to expand...

Some historical perspective is called for here. Viz., "An early version of the May update looks very good. Most DRAM sticks are now able to reach 3200. But please be patient, every time someone asks for an ETA I will delay the release by one day







", elmor, post #8630 of 29239, dated 4/12/17.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> Bull****!


lol

It Is! It's true!

No, seriously, its ready when its ready, continuous asking wont make it appear any quicker.

I don't think anyone really knows exactly when but I'm sure I read something about late November somewhere in this monster thread.


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> lol
> 
> It Is! It's true!
> 
> No, seriously, its ready when its ready, continuous asking wont make it appear any quicker.
> I don't think anyone really knows exactly when but I'm sure I read something about late November somewhere in this monster thread.


I didn't ask for it.

I stated that I was not going to do anymore tinkering until 1.0.0.7 comes out.

AANNDDDD.... since it is going to mean a completely new bios build from scratch I may wait awhile even after it comes out...


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Just a little PSA if you have the CH6 Wi-Fi version and need to use the bios flashback button you need to name your bios C6HWIFI not just C6H or it will not work. Manual is wrong and online info does not seem to have this info.


Thanks man i add this to my Flashback video








Added info from You in case someone is in same situation
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMvFXCpo0e0


----------



## Randa71

Hi,
i would like to know which are the Sata ports directly attached to the CPU? Someone knows it?


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Thanks man i add this to my Flashback video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added info from You in case someone is in same situation
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMvFXCpo0e0


No prob..I soft bricked my WIFI board yesterday and only using the flashback button button was gonna fix it...took me a many hours to find the correct name for the usb stick. Something that should of taken 5 mins or so...was getting me into a panic.


----------



## 1usmus

i develop a new extreme profile for DRAM
guys please check 14 14 14 22 36 @ 3200 + vdram 1.395


----------



## BUFUMAN

Where?


----------



## LicSqualo

uhm...








Interesting, I will try this late afternoon when come back to home


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> i develop a new extreme profile for DRAM
> guys please check 14 14 14 22 36 @ 3200 + vdram 1.395


Sorry but I don't get where you get those numbers from









They are: tCL - tRCD - tRP - tRAS - tRC

And there is strict relationship between them. At bare minimum:

tRAS >= tRCD + tCL
tRC >= tRAS + tRP



So 22 is invalid.
BIOS / AGESA should ignore that or report error.
Did you tried that?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Sorry but I don't get where you get those numbers from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are: tCL - tRCD - tRP - tRAS - tRC
> 
> And there is strict relationship between them. At bare minimum:
> 
> tRAS >= tRCD + tCL
> tRC >= tRAS + tRP
> 
> 
> 
> So 22 is invalid.
> BIOS / AGESA should ignore that or report error.
> Did you tried that?


Sorry, but you but you're wrong
this delirium is teeming with the whole Internet
tRAS does not depend (!) on the delay value of CAS #, tCL

the PRECHARGE row charging command can be supplied for a certain number of measures x until the moment at which the last data element of the requested packet is output without fear of the occurrence of an "interruption" of the transmitted packet

tRAS, min = tRCD + tCL + (tBL - (tCL - 1)) - 1

where tRCD is the execution time of the first operation, tCL is the second, (tBL - (tCL-1)) is the third; finally, the subtraction of the unit is due to the fact that the tRAS period does not include the clock on which the PRECHARGE command is given. Reducing this expression, we get:

tRAS, min = tRCD + tBL.

p.s. tBL its burst length = 8

what do we offer on the Internet - rough value tRAS, max

_________________________________________

I'm not at home now, I can not check









_________________________________________

*upd:*
my friends have already started tests


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Ignoring lack of cost-effectiveness, if a water or water/glycol loop can be run with a chiller, and a separate closed air loop recirculating case air is run with a dryer/dehumidifier, which would also chill the air, one could in principle run the temperature of the coolant close to freezing without interior case condensation. (Water lines to the chiller would need to be insulated, depending on one's flooring.)
> 
> Or, the case air could be dry nitrogen, given bulkhead cable connectors. Then, even colder conditions could be maintained in the coolant loop, a portion of which would have to cool an air-circulation heat exchanger within the case volume.


I ranned an air conditioned case for years and could go below freezing temperatures without any condensation issues inside the case. The coldest spot was the A/C unit hence where moisture would be extracted if any in the air loop. Since a closed air loop you do not introduce water into it to begin with, also since the case is hotter than the A/C unit, it always stays above the dew point hence no condensation. I just used a AIO water cooler with the cold air blowing through it (hence very cheap chiller). Even if the AIO water temperature was at freezing temperatures it would still be above the dew point of any moisture content of the air so it would never condense in the case. The problem of going below freezing for me was fans did not like it and a couple of hard drives failed, anything mechanically spinning has temperature limitations - so I ranned the case 5c-10c most of the time.

It has been years since I had that setup but working towards an improved version (slowly) currently.


----------



## LicSqualo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> i develop a new extreme profile for DRAM
> guys please check 14 14 14 22 36 @ 3200 + vdram 1.395


Done and... booted!







only changed tRAS and tRC as suggested.

I'm in testing now







and I've noted a very low latency score, read, write and copy are not affected (my impression, of course)
Here my test until now (suggestion to other ram test like Aida64, specific for ram and latency?







)









Tested with Memtest64 v1.0 x 15 minutes, no error.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LicSqualo*
> 
> Done and... booted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only changed tRAS and tRC as suggested.
> 
> I'm in testing now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I've noted a very low latency score, read, write and copy are not affected (my impression, of course)
> Here my test until now (suggestion to other ram test like Aida64, specific for ram and latency?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tested with Memtest64 v1.0 x 15 minutes, no error.


I'll ask you to send the results that were before these changes


----------



## LicSqualo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I'll ask you to send the results that were before these changes


ok, like these?

















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LicSqualo*
> 
> ok, like these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


-1ns hmm nice


----------



## LicSqualo

Oh well, so you can found interesting also these, more ancient...
sorry but the RTC are not present (if you can ask to TheStilt to make a screenshot button like yours







could be a good thing, perhaps)

Time: starting from the 9 april 2017 to 12 May 2017. The timings are what the system have (auto), without touch anything.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voreo*
> 
> If cold boots really bugging you just do this.
> 
> Under Advanced go to AMD CBS>UMC>DDR4 Common
> 
> Set the fail variable here to higher than one... i have mine at 4
> 
> Itll at least stop the settings resetting everytime.


I tried this last night and my PC still double posts when my ram is set to 3200Mhz and downclocks to 2400Mhz. I have to restart the PC again to reapply 3200Mhz...Anoying as hell. I just want my rig to run stable because so far this x370 platform is really getting to me.


----------



## biggieliten

My PC also double boots when i set my ram to 3200. Idk what to do...


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Anyone have any issues with their BCLK not staying at 100MHz? Just started noticing mine almost never runs at 100MHz. Running mostly at 99.5MHz. Just updated to 1701. Drops into 98.5MHz when loaded.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Anyone have any issues with their BCLK not staying at 100MHz? Just started noticing mine almost never runs at 100MHz. Running mostly at 99.5MHz. Just updated to 1701. Drops into 98.5MHz when loaded.


That's an all-manufacturers issue. Lots of boards run at 99.xMHz even at idle.

I hated that, so I set my BCLK to 101MHz to make sure it always stayed above 100MHz.


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> That's an all-manufacturers issue. Lots of boards run at 99.xMHz even at idle.
> 
> I hated that, so I set my BCLK to 101MHz to make sure it always stayed above 100MHz.


Yeah I did that, but that borks my P state downclocking with zenstates.


----------



## jajo42

a compromise would be 100.2MHz. works well on my side.


----------



## Anty

Why nobody thought that BCLK freq is really steady and it is 100MHz and hwinfo64 displays garbage?


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Yeah I did that, but that borks my P state downclocking with zenstates.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Why nobody thought that BCLK freq is really steady and it is 100MHz and hwinfo64 displays garbage?


Tis why I run my system at 104.5 blk with a did of 2, I only ever see it dip to 104.4 and cpu jumps between 4.102 and 4.098


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> Tis why I run my system at 104.5 blk with a did of 2, I only ever see it dip to 104.4 and cpu jumps between 4.102 and 4.098


Just makes me think something is wrong. Looking over my old screenshots and I see solid 100MHz with an occasional dip to 99.9MHz.


----------



## Anty

Somebody on OCN showed screenshot from hwinfo64 showing BCLK around 200MHz and core freq circa 7GHz on ryzen - yeah seems legit


----------



## stevester118

Any reason why my 1800x is sitting at 3.2GHz? I'm overclocking it to 4.0GHz and even when gaming its sitting at 3.2Ghz...unless I'm doing this wrong


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Just makes me think something is wrong. Looking over my old screenshots and I see solid 100MHz with an occasional dip to 99.9MHz.


I just want to be on the record saying that before I did the update again this wasn't an issue as grave



I don't even understand
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevester118*
> 
> 
> 
> Any reason why my 1800x is sitting at 3.2GHz? I'm overclocking it to 4.0GHz and even when gaming its sitting at 3.2Ghz...unless I'm doing this wrong


you messed with vid, messing with vid breaks everything.... I'm gonna set mine back to 1.35


----------



## stevester118

not sure what vid is, but i fixed it by overclocking it through the main extreme tweaker multiplier option instead of through the pstates page


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevester118*
> 
> not sure what vid is, but i fixed it by overclocking it through the main extreme tweaker multiplier option instead of through the pstates page


pstate0 VID under Pstate0 DID under Pstate0 FID

also like to report that setting vid back to 1.35 broke more things then it fixed

edit: if anyone else knows why my vid and bclk is freaking out in windows 1709 I'd love to know, I just tried updating back to 1701


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> I tried this last night and my PC still double posts when my ram is set to 3200Mhz and downclocks to 2400Mhz. I have to restart the PC again to reapply 3200Mhz...Anoying as hell. I just want my rig to run stable because so far this x370 platform is really getting to me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biggieliten*
> 
> My PC also double boots when i set my ram to 3200. Idk what to do...


If you loose your OC settings than try Bios 9920. (Only Bios with fix)
I run the 9920 and even when I cold boot I never loose my OC settings with memory at 3466MHz.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I don't understand what you mean "exactly" when you mention double boot.
Are you talking perhaps "Memory Training"? That's normal.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevester118*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any reason why my 1800x is sitting at 3.2GHz? I'm overclocking it to 4.0GHz and even when gaming its sitting at 3.2Ghz...unless I'm doing this wrong


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevester118*
> 
> not sure what vid is, but i fixed it by overclocking it through the main extreme tweaker multiplier option instead of through the pstates page


You're doing it wrong








You may want to give this a read if you haven't seen it https://hardforum.com/threads/ryzen-pstate-overclocking-method-calculation-and-calculator.1928648/
The #3 post sums it up well "The Easy Way".
No need for ZenStates either.


----------



## LightningManGTS

okay so blck and vid are normal again with windows build 1703 on bios 1701. once again I thought I figured out how to run the new update and once again something incredibly dumb happens and the damn thing because unusable and I have to back date. None of this makes anysense. if anyone has any insight as to why windows would cause the base clock of all things to break I'm all ears


----------



## patrickdziura

I have a Ripjaws V 2x8 GB kit. SR H5AN8G8MFR-TFC. Originally rated at 2800 MHz C17. I tried to put them at 3200 MHz, but it's not stable with The Stilt's Safe M-die timings. At 3066 is fine, anyone has the better timings to 3066 or 2933 MHz?


----------



## DocYoda

My crosshair VI extreme is arriving very soon. Any tips on how to OC with a 1700X? Any BIOS revisions I should update?


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> You're doing it wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may want to give this a read if you haven't seen it https://hardforum.com/threads/ryzen-pstate-overclocking-method-calculation-and-calculator.1928648/
> The #3 post sums it up well "The Easy Way".
> No need for ZenStates either.


I actually gave that a run since it looks really easy but the only issue im having now is that after I set 20% for Minimum processor state in windows power options my core speed does exactly that which is nice, it drops down to around 2,195MHz on idle and 3,792.0GHz full load.....but my cpu voltage drops down to 1.350 while running Cinebench.

I set my bios exactly how he showed it:
98
8
20

Offset +0.05000
In my bios it shows 1.395v as well but like i said once in windows cpu-z and HWMonitor shows 1.350V. What happened to my 0.05000 offset?


----------



## biggieliten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> If you loose your OC settings than try Bios 9920. (Only Bios with fix)
> I run the 9920 and even when I cold boot I never loose my OC settings with memory at 3466MHz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand what you mean "exactly" when you mention double boot.
> Are you talking perhaps "Memory Training"? That's normal.


I dont loose My ram settings its like My PC has problem to boot, it turns in for 2 sec and then restartas fine and boots. And sometimes it can get stuck in the boot process.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Why nobody thought that BCLK freq is really steady and it is 100MHz and hwinfo64 displays garbage?


Guess so
For monitoring that i use AIDA and it shows a steady swinging of FSB + CPU speed + Mem speed
The swinging behavior seems to be a consequence of enabled Spread Spectrum... i concluded that in my previous post here
I wasen't able to test disabling this on the Ryzen system due to us not beiing able to acces the option in bios... but i found several users of intell systems all over the internet reporting that disabling should help fix the swinging of FSB.
Especially when overclocking it is advised to have spread spectrum disabled.


----------



## PopeBenedict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> @PopeBenedict
> I spent this weekend messing around with different versions of windows, tried 1703, 1607, 1511. 1607 ended up having the worst stuttering issues, 1511 worked fine for a while but would eventually do the same, just not as bad. The latest 1703 also would do the same but not as bad as 1607. My install would go, chipset, gpu driver, antivirus ( bitdefender ) and then firefox with ublock.
> 
> Yesterday I downloaded the latest version with the creation tool, installed to my m2 drive, let everything update, cannot recall if I installed the chipset drivers or not for the life of me lol, installed firefox and left my antivirus out. So far, zero issues, no stuttering nor freezing and much better loading times. I will give it another day just in case to test her out before I install bitdefender again to see if that's the culprit.
> 
> One thing I do have to mention, I swapped out my 1080ti and purchased a vega card, the stuttering was still there though, after each clean format, its just with this latest version and no a/v that its finally working as it should. Other than that, nothing has changed.


Oh, nice! actually, I did manage to get mine to run stable with my GTX 1080ti well over a 2 months now. All games run absolutely smooth except BF1 in DX12 but, I think we all know by now, it is not the problem of the PC but just the game that even 1 years after release still is garbage in DX12 (Shame on DICE). To solve it, I had to go back and install Win10 ver. 1501, disable updates via group policy and stay there until this Win10 Falls creators update when I enabled updating again and run every game (including the new Assasins Creed Origins) crash and stutter free, really smooth.
Here are my BIOS settings in case you're interested:







This is in BIOS 1701 using LLC 1 and Stilt's 3200 safe preset with GearDown mode enabled.

Nice to hear that is working for you as well!!


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PopeBenedict*
> 
> Oh, nice! actually, I did manage to get mine to run stable with my GTX 1080ti well over a month now. All games runs absolutely smooth except BF1 in DX12 but, I think we all know by now, it is not the problem of the PC but just the game that even 1 years after release still is garbage in DX12 (Shame on DICE). To solve it, I had to go back and install Win10 ver. 1501, disable updates via group policy and stay there until this Win10 Falls creators update when I enabled updating again and run every game (including the new Assasins Creed Origins) crash and stutter free, really smooth.
> Here are my BIOS settings in case you're interested:
> 
> This is in BIOS 1701 using LLC 1 and Stilt's 3200 safe preset with GearDown mode enabled.
> 
> Nice to hear that is working for you as well!!


What ram is it?


----------



## PopeBenedict

G.Skill TridentZ RGB 2x8 GB CL14.
My resolution is 3440x1440p and ran BF1 maxed out (DX12) between 80-100 FPS (sometimes it drops to 50 but, again BF1 DX12 is trash) and over 100 FPS and smooth in DX11, Wildlands at ultra benchmarks at 53 FPS and Assasins creed max out without Vsync over 80 FPS IIRC. If I drop the memory frequency or timings also do the FPS in games.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

New firmware available for the Samsung NVMe 960 EVO here
Also the newly released "Magician Software Open Source Announcement" can be found there... for those interested
There's also new downloads available for the 960 Pro version here

Enjoy


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> New firmware available for the Samsung NVMe 960 EVO here
> Also the newly released "Magician Software Open Source Announcement" can be found there... for those interested
> There's also new downloads available for the 960 Pro version here
> 
> Enjoy


This is the same firmware and Magician I have from 1 June 2017.

However the Express Driver 2.3 is new.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> New firmware available for the Samsung NVMe 960 EVO here
> Also the newly released "Magician Software Open Source Announcement" can be found there... for those interested
> There's also new downloads available for the 960 Pro version here
> 
> Enjoy


Nice illl try out soon


----------



## bill1971

I oc ryzen 1700 with power states,so when pc idle,voltage and hz reduces,but when I shut down pc,and start again my settings lost,pstates don't work,when I reboot I have no problem,the problem is after shut down.


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> New firmware available for the Samsung NVMe 960 EVO here
> Also the newly released "Magician Software Open Source Announcement" can be found there... for those interested
> There's also new downloads available for the 960 Pro version here
> 
> Enjoy


Any changelogs found? Would like to know what the difference is... Do not change a running system, you know


----------



## webhito

@PopeBenedict

Strange, all my issues ended up being related to bitdefender, as soon as I installed it my stuttering came back a couple hours later. Uninstalled it again and it was fixed.

I am on the latest windows version that can be downloaded with the tool.

Glad to hear you solved your issues as well!


----------



## Amir007

Where are the choices for Level 1-5 on this mobo's bios for CPU Load-Line Calibration & VDDCR_SOC Load-Line Calibration?


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> New firmware available for the Samsung NVMe 960 EVO here
> Also the newly released "Magician Software Open Source Announcement" can be found there... for those interested
> There's also new downloads available for the 960 Pro version here
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any changelogs found? Would like to know what the difference is... Do not change a running system, you know
Click to expand...

Nope
Aperently they just reuploaded the software/firmware... hence the newer dates
They are the same as i already had








Sorry for misinforming
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Where are the choices for Level 1-5 on this mobo's bios for CPU Load-Line Calibration & VDDCR_SOC Load-Line Calibration?


Extreme Tweaker > External Digi+ Power Control


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PopeBenedict*
> 
> Oh, nice! actually, I did manage to get mine to run stable with my GTX 1080ti well over a 2 months now. All games run absolutely smooth except BF1 in DX12 but, I think we all know by now, it is not the problem of the PC but just the game that even 1 years after release still is garbage in DX12 (Shame on DICE). To solve it, I had to go back and install Win10 ver. 1501, disable updates via group policy and stay there until this Win10 Falls creators update when I enabled updating again and run every game (including the new Assasins Creed Origins) crash and stutter free, really smooth.
> Here are my BIOS settings in case you're interested:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is in BIOS 1701 using LLC 1 and Stilt's 3200 safe preset with GearDown mode enabled.
> 
> Nice to hear that is working for you as well!!


Wow nice! this a good visual guideline we can go with. What ram are you using? Just saw your response


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> I actually gave that a run since it looks really easy but the only issue im having now is that after I set 20% for Minimum processor state in windows power options my core speed does exactly that which is nice, it drops down to around 2,195MHz on idle and 3,792.0GHz full load.....but my cpu voltage drops down to 1.350 while running Cinebench.
> 
> I set my bios exactly how he showed it:
> 98
> 8
> 20
> 
> Offset +0.05000
> In my bios it shows 1.395v as well but like i said once in windows cpu-z and HWMonitor shows 1.350V. What happened to my 0.05000 offset?


Is that a problem? At 1.35?
Realize what you have highlighted is not Vcore but Core VID.

With Ryzen read CPU Core Voltage while under load, and than Vcore for Idle.
Learn to trust what you enter into the Bios. The sensor readings are not accurate in many cases. On top of that Ryzen architecture is monitored differently than previous.
Have a read through here http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db (links on the OP)
Scroll down to FAQ and check out Super IO Chip Voltage...

On my setup 9D (1.350v) + Offset of +.06875 = 1.417v but under load CPU Core Voltage reads 1.337v under load in HWinfo.
This is normal. Here's another snip showing a test under load as mentioned above. Note the voltages we just covered.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Xzow

What do you guys think about putting vcore on auto?


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> What do you guys think about putting vcore on auto?


if you're overclocking you shouldn't leave voltage on auto. only leave on auto if you're not overclocking because you're leaving things at stock settings.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> if you're overclocking you shouldn't leave voltage on auto. only leave on auto if you're not overclocking because you're leaving things at stock settings.


Even at stock ryzen seems to be asking for way too much imo. I have always placed an offset on mine as my 1800x when boost kicked in was hitting 1.5v, I think my 1700 was around 1.4 as well, way too high.


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Even at stock ryzen seems to be asking for way too much imo. I have always placed an offset on mine as my 1800x when boost kicked in was hitting 1.5v, I think my 1700 was around 1.4 as well, way too high.


What offsets do you start with?
I've been struggling to find decent voltage for my 3775mhz overclock on a 1700x, which isn't really high. With auto temps seem to be fine and I don't notice any weird spikes. With 1.33 I was stable for a long time and then it randomly crashed. With 1.35 ram would sometimes boot in the default setting, not sure if that's related. Auto seems to put it around 1.354 or something during testing.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Even at stock ryzen seems to be asking for way too much imo. I have always placed an offset on mine as my 1800x when boost kicked in was hitting 1.5v, I think my 1700 was around 1.4 as well, way too high.


This is true. If i leave my setting all default/Auto my vcore would jump to 1.517 or something when it hits 4100Mhz for a split second. It doesn't really do anything to my cpu temp because i read that only 2 cores achieve that top speed.

Anyhow. I finally got comfortable using Pstate/offset on voltages now and I'm currently at 3.8Ghz. Looking to climb up to 4Ghz soon on my 1800x. Since I switched my settings to Pstate I haven't experienced any cold boot issues. It could very much be a placebo thing but I've powered off 5 times in a row and not once did it double post and default my dram back down to 2400Mhz from 3200Mhz. But again what I noticed in my dram settings is that Gear Down is now Disabled but I can swear it was always Enabled. Not sure if Pstate disabled it or what. Or if it was because I followed noku's setting to set: D.O.C.P Standard | D.O.C.P. DDR4 3200 14-14-14-34 (my actual ram values).

What do you guys think of these settings for Dram? Someone PM'd me to try that to resolve my cold boot but i only got multiple reboots and my cpu/dram would default to stock.

ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]

RttNom [RZQ/3]
RttWr [RZQ/3]
RttPark [RZQ/1]

MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [20]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [60]
MemCkeSetup_SM [60]

MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [60.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [60.0 Ohm]


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> This is true. If i leave my setting all default/Auto my vcore would jump to 1.517 or something when it hits 4100Mhz for a split second. It doesn't really do anything to my cpu temp because i read that only 2 cores achieve that top speed.
> 
> Anyhow. I finally got comfortable using Pstate/offset on voltages now and I'm currently at 3.8Ghz. Looking to climb up to 4Ghz soon on my 1800x. Since I switched my settings to Pstate I haven't experienced any cold boot issues. It could very much be a placebo thing but I've powered off 5 times in a row and not once did it double post and default my dram back down to 2400Mhz from 3200Mhz. But again what I noticed in my dram settings is that Gear Down is now Disabled but I can swear it was always Enabled. Not sure if Pstate disabled it or what. Or if it was because I followed noku's setting to set: D.O.C.P Standard | D.O.C.P. DDR4 3200 14-14-14-34 (my actual ram values).


What exactly is the definition of cold boot? Is it when settings reset and require a restart?
Also, did you learn to recognize when instability is caused from ram and when is it caused from the cpu overclock?


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Is that a problem? At 1.35?
> Realize what you have highlighted is not Vcore but Core VID.
> 
> With Ryzen read CPU Core Voltage while under load, and than Vcore for Idle.
> Learn to trust what you enter into the Bios. The sensor readings are not accurate in many cases. On top of that Ryzen architecture is monitored differently than previous.
> Have a read through here http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db (links on the OP)
> Scroll down to FAQ and check out Super IO Chip Voltage...
> 
> On my setup 9D (1.350v) + Offset of +.06875 = 1.417v but under load CPU Core Voltage reads 1.337v under load in HWinfo.
> This is normal. Here's another snip showing a test under load as mentioned above. Note the voltages we just covered.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Good to know...I thinks somebody mentioned that to me before in Taichi thread, before i returned it.
I see that you own a 1800x so I'm curious if you were able to achieve a stable 4Ghz? If so, how much vcore should we set in bios as offset?


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> What exactly is the definition of cold boot? Is it when settings reset and require a restart?
> Also, did you learn to recognize when instability is caused from ram and when is it caused from the cpu overclock?


The cold boot can be described in many different ways I guess but in my case it can't be the CPU because I had it running stock. It only happens when my memory is set to 3200Mhz, all else is set to Auto/default. My pc runs perfectly stable and can pass any torture test with flying colors. The issue is when I power off my PC and in the morning when I power it back on it would instantly restart and i have to wait like 20sec to repost. In bios i was only able to spot my memory reseting back to 2400Mhz. I'm not the only one who's been reporting this. I know it's not my G Skill ram because these are AMD approved for Ryzen at 3200Mhz.

Luckily since I started using Pstate as of last night I haven't noticed this double post but i could be wrong.


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> The cold boot can be described in many different ways I guess but in my case it can't be the CPU because I had it running stock. It only happens when my memory is set to 3200Mhz, all else is set to Auto/default. My pc runs perfectly stable and can pass any torture test with flying colors. The issue is when I power off my PC and in the morning when I power it back on it would instantly restart and i have to wait like 20sec to repost. In bios i was only able to spot my memory reseting back to 2400Mhz. I'm not the only one who's been reporting this. I know it's not my G Skill ram because these are AMD approved for Ryzen at 3200Mhz.
> 
> Luckily since I started using Pstate as of last night I haven't noticed this double post but i could be wrong.


I see, so I would consider my memory resetting to be sort of that. Sometimes during various overclocking I would get the restarting etc, but with regular usage I don't.
My ram is not approved, but rated for 3200 at 16-18-18-18, makes it a lot harder to get good overclocks though.


----------



## harrysun

Note: As always, my current stable setup can be found in the signature!

For new @3333MT/s CL14 setup go to post 26283157

My initial post for 3200MT/s with BIOS 1403 is here.

I'm using this DDR4 kit G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 2x16GB (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ)

(Created with Thaiphoon Burner Freeware Version Download)

AMD Ryzen R7 1800X, Stepping 1 Revision ZP-B1
Tests done with UA1707PGT batch; RMA => Ryzen compilation segfaults: Positive RMA experience (replacement doesn't have the issue)
ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO
Motherboard Slots: DIMM_A2, DIMM_B2

BIOS Version: 1701 x64
Build Date: 09/22/2017
EC1 Version: MBEC-AM4-0311
EC2 Version: RGE2-AM4-0106
Blue are the changes I've made since my previous/old stable setup/post here: BIOS 1403 [email protected] CL14-13-13-26-42 1T 1.35000V



Spoiler: Toolchain used for testing CPU & RAM stability




AIDA64: CPU & RAM
BOINC: CPU
Google stressapptest (GSAT): CPU & RAM
IntelBurnTest v2.54 IBT AVX 10 run Level Maximum: CPU & RAM
HCI Design MemTest Deluxe: RAM
y-cruncher: CPU
Prime95: CPU (& RAM)




Overview about settings [email protected]/s CL14-13-13-26-42 1T 1.35000V BIOS 1701:

Advanced \ AMD CBS \ NBIO Common Options
CLDO_VDDP Control = 890 (coldboot related tuning; not working settings for me so far: Auto,960,955,940,930,920,910,900,425)

Advanced \ AMD CBS \ UMC Common Options \ DRAM Memory Mapping
BankGroupSwap = Enabled
_BankGroupSwapAlt = Auto (Default)_

Extreme Tweaker
CPU SOC Voltage = Offset mode
VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign = - (minus)
- VDDSOC Voltage Offset = 0.09375 (increased from previous/old setup, due to _better_ stability while OC-ing the CPU)
_DRAM Voltage = 1.35000 (Default)_

Extreme Tweaker \ DRAM Timing Control
DRAM ... = 14-13-13-13-26-42-6-8-36-Auto(4)-Auto(12)-10-Auto(0)-2-2-270-Auto(192)-Auto(132)-Auto(14)-8-Auto(6)-Auto(3)-Auto(1)-Auto(7)-Auto(7)-Auto(1)-Auto(5)-Auto(5)-Auto(8)
ProcODT_SM = 60 ohm
Cmd2T = 1T
Gear Down Mode = Enabled


Spoiler: Gear Down Mode = Disabled, result in a ~3ns latency reduction but is unstable



IBT AVX worked well for 100 cycles, but not AIDA64
  
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The best option is to disable both GearDownMode and Cmd2t (i.e. 1T). It results in some additional performance, compared to GDM enabled and 1T (i.e the default config >= 2666MHz).
> 
> Also odd tCL & tCWL timings should be avoided as they are slower than even tCL & tCWL timings, despite the effective latency is lower (i.e. CL14-14-14 @ 3200MHz is faster than CL13-13-13 at the same speed).






_Power Down Enabled = Auto (Auto = Enabled; Default)_ (I can not measure any change in latency with Power Down Enabled = Disabled)
RttNom = RZQ/3
RttWr = RZQ/3
RttPark = RZQ/1
MemCadBus ClkDrvStren_SM = 40.0 Ohm
MemCadBus AddrCmdDrvStren_SM = 20.0 Ohm
MemCadBus CsOdtDrvStren_SM = 40.0 Ohm
MemCadBus CkeDrvStren_SM = 40.0 Ohm

Extreme Tweaker \ External Digi+ Power Control
_DRAM VBoot Voltage = Auto (Default)_

*Setup:*

Pictures:

harrysun_BIOS1701_3850_3200CL14.zip 633k .zip file

Settings file:

harrysun293011_BIOS1701_3850_3200CL14_setting.txt 19k .txt file




Spoiler: CPU OC (settings are not RAM related): @3850MHz 1.4125V CPU LLC 1



Successful.:

Extreme Tweaker
CPU Core Voltage = Offset mode
CPU Offset Mode Sign = + (plus)
- CPU Core Voltage Offset = 0.06250


Spoiler: Not increasing the offset to 0.06250 result in IBT AVX fails








Extreme Tweaker \ External Digi+ Power Control
CPU Load-line Calibration = Level 1


Spoiler: Not settings CPU Load-line Calibration to Level 1 result in a error in y-cruncher








Advanced \ AMD CBS \ Zen Common Options \ Custom Pstates \ Throttling\Accept
Custom Pstate0 = Custom
Pstate0 FID = 9A
_Pstate0 DID = 8 (Default)_
_Pstate0 VID = 20 (Default)_


   


Spoiler: FAILED with a 10Kelvin higher ambient temperature (cant be seen in the screenshots)



 
*) T_Sensor1 measures the ambient tempreature in the case






 

  


Credits goes to:


Spoiler: These information helped me to get G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 2x16GB 2R (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ) @3200MT/s CL14 on BIOS 1403



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> *No spoilers in this post.*
> 
> Managed to boot @3200MT/s by changing *RttPark* to *RZQ/1* and *RttWr* to *RZQ/3*. I can now boot at the rated speed using *ProcODT_SM = 60* ohm and *68 ohm*, which was impossible before these changes, that I could only boot at the rated speed using ProcODT_SM = 80 ohm, which was not stable at all. RZQ value is 240 ohm (according to Samsung DDR4 document that I did post a link to with screenshots from the document it self in one of my earlier posts).
> 
> *Of course I´m using the lowest ProcODT resistance my RAM can boot at, which is 60 ohm.*
> 
> If you have trouble booting or getting your RAM stable at the rated speed, then change these settings and give it a try (RttPark and RttWr).
> 
> 
> 
> Running at 3200MT/s using ProcODT_SM = 60 ohm requires a small bump in VDDSOC from 0.97500 Volt @ 3066MT/s to 1.000 Volt @3200MT/s, which is not a big deal. Testing stability now at stock timings.
> 
> 
> 
> *CAD Bus Drive Strength* values are as shown below
> 
> 
> 
> Note: This is what worked for my RAM (2X8GB @3200 MT/s Patriot Viper Elite).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> Sorry for not replying to each of you individually but I'm pushed for time, just wanted to let you know that you're up to something here. I've got *G.Skill TridentZ F4-3200C14-32GTZ (2x16GB Sammy B-die)* and previous to some of these suggestions I couldn't run my RAM at 3200MHz with any stability. For example, AIDA64 stress system memory would throw hardware error within seconds regardless of voltage and timings.
> 
> So, *UEFI 1403* and currently testing my RAM at *3200MHz* with these settings:
> *ProcODT at 68* (at 60 it would boot into Windows, but AIDA64 threw errors within 1 minute)
> Timings are loose at *16 16 16 39 75 2T*. They're all in Auto right now.
> Then, *RttPark to RZQ/1* and *RttWr to RZQ/3*.
> *CLDO_VDDP voltage is 910* right now, but I still think it could be fine tuned further.
> I haven't touched *CAD Bus configuration* yet.
> 
> I never imagined my system could boot and train my RAM at 60 or 68 ProcODT values. Until this moment it was only possible at 80 and especially 96. Or at least I think so, because up until now I had never tried *RttPark to RZQ/1* and *RttWr to RZQ/3* values.
> 
> I will keep testing and report back my findings!
> *Thanks so much to Cata79, Ramad, BoMbY and, of course, The Stilt!!!*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Few more timing sets.
> 
> HQ B-die - 3200MHz "Safe" 1.350V
> 
> 
> 
> UHQ B-die - 3200MHz "Fast" 1.350V
> 
> 
> 
> HQ B-die - 3333MHz "Safe" 1.350V
> 
> 
> 
> UHQ B-die - 3333MHz "Fast" 1.350V
> 
> 
> 
> HQ = e.g. 3000C14, 3200C15, 3600C16, 3600C17 rated B-die kits
> UHQ = e.g. 3200C14, 3600C15 rated B-die kits
> 
> These timings are stable on my 3600C15 kit with < 1.350V voltage (1.340V bios setting).
> In 3200MHz "Fast" example, tCL 13 would be otherwise doable (this kit is rated 13.333 CLK tCL-tRCD-tRP timings at 3200MHz) however AGESA issue affecting tCWL prevents using it at the moment.
> 
> For the best real world performance disable both BankGroupSwap and BankGroupSwapAlternative options, when using 1 DPC SR modules.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> This is true. If i leave my setting all default/Auto my vcore would jump to 1.517 or something when it hits 4100Mhz for a split second. It doesn't really do anything to my cpu temp because i read that only 2 cores achieve that top speed.
> 
> Anyhow. I finally got comfortable using Pstate/offset on voltages now and I'm currently at 3.8Ghz. Looking to climb up to 4Ghz soon on my 1800x. Since I switched my settings to Pstate I haven't experienced any cold boot issues. It could very much be a placebo thing but I've powered off 5 times in a row and not once did it double post and default my dram back down to 2400Mhz from 3200Mhz. But again what I noticed in my dram settings is that Gear Down is now Disabled but I can swear it was always Enabled. Not sure if Pstate disabled it or what. Or if it was because I followed noku's setting to set: D.O.C.P Standard | D.O.C.P. DDR4 3200 14-14-14-34 (my actual ram values).
> 
> What do you guys think of these settings for Dram? Someone PM'd me to try that to resolve my cold boot but i only got multiple reboots and my cpu/dram would default to stock.
> 
> ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
> 
> RttNom [RZQ/3]
> RttWr [RZQ/3]
> RttPark [RZQ/1]
> 
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [20]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [60]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [60]
> 
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [60.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [60.0 Ohm]


Why do you use the receiver delay in your settings?

MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [20]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [60]
MemCkeSetup_SM [60]

The receiver delays are intended for tuning / compensation.
In some cases it is not possible to design the motherboard to meet the exact specifications AMD has made (e.g. due to a space restriction).
In such cases it might be necessary to adjust the delays to compensate the non-standard physical signaling. (с) Stilt

The Ramad rule is nonsense, do not use it in your system settings


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> The Ramad rule is nonsense, do not use it in your system settings


I have proved it here, for my system at least: : http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/25980#post_26296586 in case you missed it
And in my last posted BIOS settings: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/28300#post_26392944
Those are hours of testing.

You are still to prove that your suggested settings of Driver Setup: 0-0-0 and Driver Strength: 24-24-24-24 works. I mean hours of testing to prove it, not the 10 min.-30 min. results that you usually post. Best of luck.









By the way, does that CLDO_VDDP of 425mV, that I have suggested and posted results of it working, does it work for you?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I have proved it here, for my system at least: : http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/25980#post_26296586 in case you missed it
> And in my last posted BIOS settings: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/28300#post_26392944
> Those are hours of testing.
> 
> You are still to prove that your suggested settings of Driver Setup: 0-0-0 and Driver Strength: 24-24-24-24 works. I mean hours of testing to prove it, not the 10 min.-30 min. results that you usually post. Best of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, does that CLDO_VDDP of 425mV, that I have suggested and posted results of it working, does it work for you?


*First, I trust Elmor and Stilt*

Secondly, i do not have to prove anything to anyone, I'm not interested in testing 3200CL18, in this mode any s_hit memory will eat and work.

In the third I and people have a job, buy a system to test 24/7 - sorry it's not for us.

120om!?!

I do not see you have even a basic understanding of how it affects the strength and form of the signal

about CLDO:
I published a list of all СLDOs recently, they all work identically, this is another error that brought you glory


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I do not have to prove anything to anyone, I'm not interested in testing 3200CL18, in this mode any s_hit memory will eat and work


I guess you mean CAS 16 (easy to read, if you read). But, good for you, that's the spirit.









My suggested RTT settings (from June): http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/20930#post_26183912

RTT_NOM: (free parameter)
RTT_WR: RZQ/3
RTT_PARK: RZQ/1

Are they working for you?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I guess you mean CAS 16 (easy to read, if you read). But, good for you, that's the spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My suggested RTT settings (from June): http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/20930#post_26183912
> 
> RTT_NOM: (free parameter)
> RTT_WR: RZQ/3
> RTT_PARK: RZQ/1
> 
> Are they working for you?


To maintain the logical state of the terminators must be loaded, the empty parameters should not in principle be for the nominal state. This is exactly the state in which it alternates with WR during operation.
"Disable" failed completely at all frequencies of the dual rank memory. RZQ7 / RZQ3 / RZQ1 this is the most stable state.


----------



## Serchio

I got a new Ryzen 1700X from AMD (segfaults RMA). What I can say so far:
- it is 1741SUS
- my build is stable as hell since I have installed a new CPU
- no cold-boots anymore
- 4.0 [email protected] (LLC on auto), tested several times with IBT AVX 2.54 with Maximum settings
- memory on 3333 14-14-14-34-48

On the previous CPU I was able to get 3.9 [email protected] with LLC 3... So, I am supper happy but it took like three weeks to get a new CPU.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> I got a new Ryzen 1700X from AMD (segfaults RMA). What I can say so far:
> - it is 1741SUS
> - my build is stable as hell since I have installed a new CPU
> - no cold-boots anymore
> - 4.0 [email protected] (LLC on auto), tested several times with IBT AVX 2.54 with Maximum settings
> - memory on 3333 14-14-14-34-48
> 
> On the previous CPU I was able to get 3.9 [email protected] with LLC 3... So, I am supper happy but it took like three weeks to get a new CPU.


1741SUS? as a stepping? Or are you getting that from the HSF? Just curious. I just used Aida64 and couldn't locate anything with 4 numbers, followed by 3 letters on my CPU. Mine just shows ZP-B1 as stepping. What is yours?

I too was having cold boots but not anymore and didn't need to RMA anything. Not undermining your claim either as it is very much possible.


----------



## Amir007

Anyone having issues with Thaiphoon Burner taking forever to load the read out settings?
Mine is taking 4ever for some reason. It worked fine a few days ago. Now it just seems to be like taking forever as it seems to be semi-frozen.


And if i End Task it and try again I get this:


Is this normal? It says no drivers are installed


But in driver tab it does show a driver installed by AMD. I'm confused:


Then this:


I did install AMD chipset drivers for x370 via AMD website. Am i missing something?


----------



## Gadfly

@1usmus / Alll

Wondering if you could spare a min to help me out a bit?

I am running these timings @ 1.465v:



This is your calculator output:



I am right on the edge of stability. I can run HCI for a few hours and will normally find 1 or 2 errors @ 1000% coverage. Adding any additional DRAM voltage does not help, I have tried all the way up to 1.49v in fact over 1.48v thee number of errors increase radically.

Any suggestions on what to try? I am running all the terms and Cad_Bus as per the output in your calculator.


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> 1741SUS? as a stepping? Or are you getting that from the HSF? Just curious. I just used Aida64 and couldn't locate anything with 4 numbers, followed by 3 letters on my CPU. Mine just shows ZP-B1 as stepping. What is yours?
> 
> I too was having cold boots but not anymore and didn't need to RMA anything. Not undermining your claim either as it is very much possible.


I got the 1741SUS from HFS and I am not sure if it is possible to read it from Aida64 - I will check at home when I am back from work.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> @1usmus / Alll
> 
> Wondering if you could spare a min to help me out a bit?
> 
> I am running these timings @ 1.465v:
> 
> 
> 
> This is your calculator output:
> 
> 
> 
> I am right on the edge of stability. I can run HCI for a few hours and will normally find 1 or 2 errors @ 1000% coverage. Adding any additional DRAM voltage does not help, I have tried all the way up to 1.49v in fact over 1.48v thee number of errors increase radically.
> 
> Any suggestions on what to try? I am running all the terms and Cad_Bus as per the output in your calculator.


Do your sticks allow 2T operation? If so did you try that?


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> @1usmus / Alll
> 
> Wondering if you could spare a min to help me out a bit?
> 
> I am running these timings @ 1.465v:
> 
> 
> 
> This is your calculator output:
> 
> 
> 
> I am right on the edge of stability. I can run HCI for a few hours and will normally find 1 or 2 errors @ 1000% coverage. Adding any additional DRAM voltage does not help, I have tried all the way up to 1.49v in fact over 1.48v thee number of errors increase radically.
> 
> Any suggestions on what to try? I am running all the terms and Cad_Bus as per the output in your calculator.


Voltage always helps with B-Die.

Your RAM is getting too hot. Thus why 1.49v is failing. I see stability increases all the way up to 1.6v (Haven't tried higher on air) because my RAM is always below 40c.

Our DDR4 IC's have temperature sensors. Use em', hehe.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Do your sticks allow 2T operation? If so did you try that?


All sticks and motherboards allow 2T operation. Every. Single. One.

Hehe.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> I see, so I would consider my memory resetting to be sort of that. Sometimes during various overclocking I would get the restarting etc, but with regular usage I don't.
> My ram is not approved, but rated for 3200 at 16-18-18-18, makes it a lot harder to get good overclocks though.


Right. But like others have told me on here this is the memory training doing it so if/when you reboot again from windows the 3200Mhz will be reapplied since those are still fixed in bios. The reason why it defaults back is due to some fail safe parameters by training. You can have a stable pair of ram sticks without them being amd certified...it just means they haven't gotten to your sticks yet and you could be just as stable.

Did you try messing around with Pstates? I think it cured my cool bood, odd right? Give that a try..if you go a few threads back you'll find a great post on how to simply use it with offset vcore. Very simple. I'm at 3.8Ghz @1.395v (+0.05000) offset. This is on a 1800x.


----------



## Amir007

can't delete a double post?


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Voltage always helps with B-Die.
> 
> Your RAM is getting too hot. Thus why 1.49v is failing. I see stability increases all the way up to 1.6v (Haven't tried higher on air) because my RAM is always below 40c.
> 
> Our DDR4 IC's have temperature sensors. Use em', hehe.
> All sticks and motherboards allow 2T operation. Every. Single. One.
> 
> Hehe.


I thought the same thing, but both dimms are hanging out around 34-36'C: This is at 1.495v DRAM and 0.7458v VTTDDR:


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Right. But like others have told me on here this is the memory training doing it so if/when you reboot again from windows the 3200Mhz will be reapplied since those are still fixed in bios. The reason why it defaults back is due to some fail safe parameters by training. You can have a stable pair of ram sticks without them being amd certified...it just means they haven't gotten to your sticks yet and you could be just as stable.
> 
> Did you try messing around with Pstates? I think it cured my cool bood, odd right? Give that a try..if you go a few threads back you'll find a great post on how to simply use it with offset vcore. Very simple. I'm at 3.8Ghz @1.395v (+0.05000) offset. This is on a 1800x.


I'm a bit confused with the offset setting, it doesn't show what voltage you're actually offsetting from. How do you know it's from 1.395v? (also isn't that a bit high?)


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Do your sticks allow 2T operation? If so did you try that?


Is that even worth it? pretty sure it would be more beneficial to run 1T GD, or slower memory speeds completely vs. running 2T


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I thought the same thing, but both dimms are hanging out around 34-36'C: This is at 1.495v DRAM and 0.7458v VTTDDR:


Damn bro, only other thing I can say is IMC voltage or the IMC itself just cannot do it.

VTTDDR should always be exactly half of VDDR. 1.495v VDDR should be 0.7475V VTTDDR.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Is that even worth it? pretty sure it would be more beneficial to run 1T GD, or slower memory speeds completely vs. running 2T


I'm having a "Duh" moment here. I did not put two and two together....

3600mhz 1T is a waste of time to try to stabilize. You won't be able to do it.

I haven't heard of even one person on Ryzen @ 3600mhz/1T 24/7.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> I'm a bit confused with the offset setting, it doesn't show what voltage you're actually offsetting from. How do you know it's from 1.395v? (also isn't that a bit high?)


when setting an offset it'll use whatever your vid is as a base (normally 1.35 but people were recently reporting 1.275 as the vid or some such nonsense, if your not pstate ocing check in os first in hwinfo)
if he's using .05 then chances are his vid is 1.35 and his actual voltage is 1.4 before load droop
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Is that even worth it? pretty sure it would be more beneficial to run 1T GD, or slower memory speeds completely vs. running 2T


no its not worth it and yes 1t gd will always be better


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Damn bro, only other thing I can say is IMC voltage or the IMC itself just cannot do it.
> 
> VTTDDR should always be exactly half of VDDR. 1.495v VDDR should be 0.7475V VTTDDR.


yeah the C6H will not run that, it will allow 0.7458v , 0.7524v but nothing in-between.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Is that even worth it? pretty sure it would be more beneficial to run 1T GD, or slower memory speeds completely vs. running 2T


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Damn bro, only other thing I can say is IMC voltage or the IMC itself just cannot do it.
> 
> VTTDDR should always be exactly half of VDDR. 1.495v VDDR should be 0.7475V VTTDDR.


Really Gadders bud? Well that's annoyingly weird.

I was always taught exactly half.

Maybe only required for Intel?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serchio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> 1741SUS? as a stepping? Or are you getting that from the HSF? Just curious. I just used Aida64 and couldn't locate anything with 4 numbers, followed by 3 letters on my CPU. Mine just shows ZP-B1 as stepping. What is yours?
> 
> I too was having cold boots but not anymore and didn't need to RMA anything. Not undermining your claim either as it is very much possible.
> 
> 
> 
> I got the 1741SUS from HFS and I am not sure if it is possible to read it from Aida64 - I will check at home when I am back from work.
Click to expand...

Those numbers depict the date the CPU was made week 41 of 2017 and IIRC that SUS is wafer position


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> and IIRC that SUS is wafer position


No - it is die production / assembly location:

1 -> ATMP Location : Penang, Malaysia or Suzhou, China
2 -> Last letters of ATMP location.
3 -> Wafer Production : Saratoga or Texas

so SUS is chip made in China with silicon from Saratoga


----------



## kaseki

Two points I didn't bother to quote from the last 24 posts that I just got to:

Cold boot (more properly cold POST) is a term describing turning on the PC system after the system has been in a state with no power to the board; that is, with the power supply unplugged or equivalently switched off. In this state AMD looses the training parameters and has to start over. Depending on BIOS settings and hardware, this may take two, three, or more tries to succeed. If the number of tries set in the BIOS is exceeded, the BIOS will revert to default values and POST and potentially if not interrupted, boot the OS. If the user pushes the reboot button during the training cycles, the BIOS will reboot with default parameters so it can run, but will leave the higher frequency related parameters in the settings, so the user can change only one or a few and try again without having to insert a huge number of settings.

The date stamp on the CPU lid (thermal interface) has two components: a date in the form of year/week, e.g., 1725 for 2017 and 25th week, and what I believe to be an assembly location code, e.g., SUS. Segfault "free" devices provided through RMA seem to be from 1725 or later. This reported observation may only indicate that these more recent weeks' product are available to test for segault behavior and that earlier units are all distributed into the channel. It does not, as far as we know, indicate that all latter product is segfault free.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> and IIRC that SUS is wafer position
> 
> 
> 
> No - it is die production / assembly location:
> 
> 1 -> ATMP Location : Penang, Malaysia or Suzhou, China
> 2 -> Last letters of ATMP location.
> 3 -> Wafer Production : Saratoga or Texas
> 
> so SUS is chip made in China with silicon from Saratoga
Click to expand...

Thanks for the clarification of the letter codes.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> @1usmus / Alll
> 
> Wondering if you could spare a min to help me out a bit?
> 
> I am running these timings @ 1.465v:
> 
> 
> 
> This is your calculator output:
> 
> 
> 
> I am right on the edge of stability. I can run HCI for a few hours and will normally find 1 or 2 errors @ 1000% coverage. Adding any additional DRAM voltage does not help, I have tried all the way up to 1.49v in fact over 1.48v thee number of errors increase radically.
> 
> Any suggestions on what to try? I am running all the terms and Cad_Bus as per the output in your calculator.


At this stage, I advise now to adjust the phase settings for all components of the system, the final stability is exactly there + increase tRAS

2T situation will not save, it will be on performance worse than 3466


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> At this stage, I advise now to adjust the phase settings for all components of the system, the final stability is exactly there + increase tRAS
> 
> 2T situation will not save, it will be on performance worse than 3466


Thanks, I can push it up to 34, see if that helps.

BTW: What bios are people running? I am running the 9920-sp4m that the stilt posted awhile back. Is that still the best for single rank b-die, or is one of the newer bios's recommend?

@1usmus

EDIT: that appears to have done it, passing 250% on HCI now, exactly as above, but TRC set to 34 DRAM 1.485v VTT_DDR 0.7392v SOC 1.135v


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Really Gadders bud? Well that's annoyingly weird.
> 
> I was always taught exactly half.
> 
> Maybe only required for Intel?


As close as you can get, the steps are just to large to get it exact.


----------



## Esenel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> @1usmus / Alll
> 
> Wondering if you could spare a min to help me out a bit?
> 
> I am running these timings @ 1.465v:
> 
> 
> 
> This is your calculator output:
> 
> 
> 
> I am right on the edge of stability. I can run HCI for a few hours and will normally find 1 or 2 errors @ 1000% coverage. Adding any additional DRAM voltage does not help, I have tried all the way up to 1.49v in fact over 1.48v thee number of errors increase radically.
> 
> Any suggestions on what to try? I am running all the terms and Cad_Bus as per the output in your calculator.


What is your AIDA score with this?
And in games how much fps do you gain compared to 3466 CL14?

Thanks!


----------



## Gadfly

3600 CL15, 1T Gear Down Disabled:



3466 CL14, 1T, Gear down Disabled:



As for FPS, Not really sure, looks like I picked up at 5 fps in PubG @ 3440x1440 @ 75htz , Maxed graphics settings, 1080Ti Sli.

I will have to do some more testing later.


----------



## bMind

Initially I asked similar question in Ryzen owners thread, but it was suggested to ask in each board thread for most up to date information, so please don't kill me for double post









I plan to replace my 10-year old Q6600 that served me more than well for much longer than it should with some juicy Ryzen build and ROG Crosshair VI Hero is one of the boards I'm considering, ASRock X370 Taichi being the second. Before making final decision I would like to ask owners or generally people smarter than me









I want to run Ryzen 7 1700 (been reading enough opinions that going for 1700X or 1800X does not justify the money and OC'd 1700 can do almost if not the same) with 32GB of memory. I'm still not convinced if I should go for 2x16GB so I can drop another 32GB somewhere along the way, or 4x8GB. Asus BIOS is considered by many a better one when it comes to OC and general functionality, but it had it's own bag of issues. Reading through the thread (and other threads like Ryzen owners club for instance) it looked like there were issues with both BIOS and compatibility (memory). Some kits running lower than spec, some being unstable. Is this a thing of the past? I won't be going extreme OC by all means, but I like to tinker, learn new stuff







I was thinking about G.Skill Trident Z 3200 CL14 (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ or F4-3200C14Q-32GTZ) since the aesthetics are more acceptable than supposedly Ryzen compatible Flare X







But maybe I should consider 3600 CL16? RGB is nice gimmick and I've read that it works with Aura Sync









I know that it might be strange to ask in ROG thread if I should buy it or something from a competitor, but I guess it's more of a question what is the current state of the compatibility/BIOS functionality, especially that it's not an incremental change to my build but a complete overhaul. So yeah..any comment would be greatly appreciated


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

I was once again trying to make my OC for mem 3600 stable but somehow i can't find proper balance
Not sure how to proceed it.. since hardly any logical change(s) seem to bring stability
Can't get past 8mins AIDA testing (next run with same settings, it failed after 2mins so i'm not even close to finding the right combo it seems)
@Gadfly
So you have the 3600 strap stable now ?
Mind posting your settings ?


----------



## Anty

Here are some numbers from my testing - yes, yes I know some timings are 5hit








It is just to visualize differences.







16-16-16-38 2T is stable. Remaining two are benchable but not stable and it was enought to know they are overall worse than [email protected]

Better than [email protected] would be of course [email protected] but it does not even proceed to training







. Next better setting is [email protected] (32?) but I didn't had luck to boot like that with 4 sticks


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Really Gadders bud? Well that's annoyingly weird.
> 
> I was always taught exactly half.
> 
> Maybe only required for Intel?


It is only assumed by JEDEC spec - but whole OC is against rules from that specification








It is known that one or two tics off-center may help.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bMind*
> 
> Initially I asked similar question in Ryzen owners thread, but it was suggested to ask in each board thread for most up to date information, so please don't kill me for double post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to replace my 10-year old Q6600 that served me more than well for much longer than it should with some juicy Ryzen build and ROG Crosshair VI Hero is one of the boards I'm considering, ASRock X370 Taichi being the second. Before making final decision I would like to ask owners or generally people smarter than me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to run Ryzen 7 1700 (been reading enough opinions that going for 1700X or 1800X does not justify the money and OC'd 1700 can do almost if not the same) with 32GB of memory. I'm still not convinced if I should go for 2x16GB so I can drop another 32GB somewhere along the way, or 4x8GB. Asus BIOS is considered by many a better one when it comes to OC and general functionality, but it had it's own bag of issues. Reading through the thread (and other threads like Ryzen owners club for instance) it looked like there were issues with both BIOS and compatibility (memory). Some kits running lower than spec, some being unstable. Is this a thing of the past? I won't be going extreme OC by all means, but I like to tinker, learn new stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about G.Skill Trident Z 3200 CL14 (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ or F4-3200C14Q-32GTZ) since the aesthetics are more acceptable than supposedly Ryzen compatible Flare X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But maybe I should consider 3600 CL16? RGB is nice gimmick and I've read that it works with Aura Sync
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that it might be strange to ask in ROG thread if I should buy it or something from a competitor, but I guess it's more of a question what is the current state of the compatibility/BIOS functionality, especially that it's not an incremental change to my build but a complete overhaul. So yeah..any comment would be greatly appreciated


First up, a strong point is the work Elmor has put into giving us access to beta BIOS versions. As an employee of Asus, that is awesome for the users. He also responds to questions in many cases, though until the first AGESA 1.0.0.7 BIOS release, he may not be around as often.

So, technical reasons for the Asus ROG boards. Having a BIOS flashback that will allow you to re-flash the BIOS even if the CPU or memory are not working is a big positive in my opinion. It is VERY VERY VERY hard to brick these boards. I am not saying it can't be done, but unlike these dual-BIOS boards, the Asus ROG boards will let you recover easier than just about any other. The number of options to tweak the board is indimidating, again, it helps that you can find just about anything on this thread, from p-state overclocking to the most recent efforts to get RAM running at the highest speeds/performance settings. There is actually a beta BIOS that is available, 0053, a bit newer than the official 1701.

As far as the memory, I haven't kept up to see if the 4x8GB would be a better choice than the 2x16 in terms of performance, I suspect it is, but I am not sure, since research has been going on in the attempt to get the most performance. I hope others will respond for my own knowledge as well.


----------



## AmxdPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> i develop a new extreme profile for DRAM
> guys please check 14 14 14 22 36 @ 3200 + vdram 1.395


Currently running tests @ 3333mhz 1.36v with 14 14 14 14 22 36 with no errors so far:



I find it amusing that i can tight timmings this far on 3333mhz but can't achieve 3466mhz stable...

Any tips on how to get 3466 stable?

Another thing that I can't do is have GearDownMode disabled. If I disable it I always get a bluscreen.

Thanks


----------



## happyluckbox

Why is the ryzen timing checker popping up windows 10 antivirus?

I can't load the prog because of this...


----------



## AmxdPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyluckbox*
> 
> Why is the ryzen timing checker popping up windows 10 antivirus?
> 
> I can't load the prog because of this...


Add the folder where the executable is to the anti-virus exception list









That is just a false positive


----------



## Spartoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartoi*
> 
> I'm not sure why, but recently whenever I restart my PC from Windows, my computer will reboot into BIOS instead of Windows. This loops until I shut down my computer by long-pressing the power button. Anyone know what's causing this and how to fix it?


So I was finally able to fix this by uninstalling the driver for my M.2 drive and am now using the default Microsoft M.2 drive. So, if any is experiencing this same problem, try that.


----------



## bMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> First up, a strong point is the work Elmor has put into giving us access to beta BIOS versions. As an employee of Asus, that is awesome for the users. He also responds to questions in many cases, though until the first AGESA 1.0.0.7 BIOS release, he may not be around as often.
> 
> So, technical reasons for the Asus ROG boards. Having a BIOS flashback that will allow you to re-flash the BIOS even if the CPU or memory are not working is a big positive in my opinion. It is VERY VERY VERY hard to brick these boards. I am not saying it can't be done, but unlike these dual-BIOS boards, the Asus ROG boards will let you recover easier than just about any other. The number of options to tweak the board is indimidating, again, it helps that you can find just about anything on this thread, from p-state overclocking to the most recent efforts to get RAM running at the highest speeds/performance settings. There is actually a beta BIOS that is available, 0053, a bit newer than the official 1701.
> 
> As far as the memory, I haven't kept up to see if the 4x8GB would be a better choice than the 2x16 in terms of performance, I suspect it is, but I am not sure, since research has been going on in the attempt to get the most performance. I hope others will respond for my own knowledge as well.


Thank you for taking time to reply. Dual bios is something really tempting, even guys at ASRock thread are mentioning it with a bit of jealousy







I also like the extra ports, board aesthetics and Aura Sync. OC potential is about the same I guess, still (but damn those VRMs on Taichi), all boils down to BIOS and compatibility. But I don't know s#*&







At least that's the impression I get when I read most threads here


----------



## panni

Hey,

I'm using G.Skill FlareX 3200 MHz CL14 2x8 modules using pretty tame timings:


Is there anything you guys would change? Thanks!

Edit: Everything is working fine, apart from the occasional double-post (I have the retrain counter at 4, so that doesn't matter much).


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bMind*
> 
> Thank you for taking time to reply. Dual bios is something really tempting, even guys at ASRock thread are mentioning it with a bit of jealousy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also like the extra ports, board aesthetics and Aura Sync. OC potential is about the same I guess, still (but damn those VRMs on Taichi), all boils down to BIOS and compatibility. But I don't know s#*&
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least that's the impression I get when I read most threads here


Don't forget that the Crosshair VI Hero has the 10 channel audio DAC, which is a positive if you want to do music mixing and such. The voltage regulators on the Crosshair VI Hero can't be beaten. Another positive, EK Waterblocks has a monoblock for the Crosshair VI Hero if you ever wanted a full liquid cooling system. There are extra power headers for flow meters, water pumps, etc on this board as well. The thing about dual-BIOS, many boards claim to have it, but then make you select which BIOS you use via a jumper. The Asus ROG boards will let you do a BIOS flashback even if your CPU or memory are not supported. So, lets say you pick up a Zen 3(two generations newer than the current first generation Ryzen processors), and install it, only to find the system will not POST. With the flashback, you don't need to pull the new chip, put the old in to do the BIOS update, and then re-add the new chip, you just copy the BIOS onto a USB flash drive, plug it into the designated USB port on the back of the machine, and hold that button. You can even update the BIOS without plugging the motherboard into a case, you just need the power supply to be plugged into the board, because the flashback feature has its own button. There is also a button to let you clear the CMOS values, so when trying to overclock, if your machine becomes unresponsive, you don't need to jump through hoops to clear everything.

The only thing I wish was that I had installed a wireless card at the time I was doing my build. I don't see WiFi as necessary in my system, but to add it now, I would need to pull the motherboard out of the case to get the WiFi card into the slot(there is a special slot under that big cover that goes over the rear connectors). There is a WiFi version of the motherboard that has the WiFi card already if you need that feature.


----------



## ninogui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bMind*
> 
> Initially I asked similar question in Ryzen owners thread, but it was suggested to ask in each board thread for most up to date information, so please don't kill me for double post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to replace my 10-year old Q6600 that served me more than well for much longer than it should with some juicy Ryzen build and ROG Crosshair VI Hero is one of the boards I'm considering, ASRock X370 Taichi being the second. Before making final decision I would like to ask owners or generally people smarter than me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to run Ryzen 7 1700 (been reading enough opinions that going for 1700X or 1800X does not justify the money and OC'd 1700 can do almost if not the same) with 32GB of memory. I'm still not convinced if I should go for 2x16GB so I can drop another 32GB somewhere along the way, or 4x8GB. Asus BIOS is considered by many a better one when it comes to OC and general functionality, but it had it's own bag of issues. Reading through the thread (and other threads like Ryzen owners club for instance) it looked like there were issues with both BIOS and compatibility (memory). Some kits running lower than spec, some being unstable. Is this a thing of the past? I won't be going extreme OC by all means, but I like to tinker, learn new stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about G.Skill Trident Z 3200 CL14 (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ or F4-3200C14Q-32GTZ) since the aesthetics are more acceptable than supposedly Ryzen compatible Flare X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But maybe I should consider 3600 CL16? RGB is nice gimmick and I've read that it works with Aura Sync
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that it might be strange to ask in ROG thread if I should buy it or something from a competitor, but I guess it's more of a question what is the current state of the compatibility/BIOS functionality, especially that it's not an incremental change to my build but a complete overhaul. So yeah..any comment would be greatly appreciated


I am also coming from a faithful Q6600
Now on ryzen 1700 totally stable at 3.9Ghz with 1.375 vcore, 16GB flareX 3200 on 3333 stilt´s fast timmings

happy happy and so will you I guess.


----------



## usoldier

Guys do you run Hwinfo64 24/7 ?


----------



## shalafi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Guys do you run Hwinfo64 24/7 ?


Not 24/7 per se, but I do autorun it at Windows boot as it feeds data to RTSS (for the OSD).


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyluckbox*
> 
> Why is the ryzen timing checker popping up windows 10 antivirus?
> 
> I can't load the prog because of this...


Cause windows antivirus is crap??


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Guys do you run Hwinfo64 24/7 ?


I do but got most of monitori g dusabled besides one im after


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Cause windows antivirus is crap??


No it isn't crap..

Its actually a very good virus/malware program. Its called an false positive..

Windows defender is an excellent program which is tested and it passed the tests. It offers 99,7% protection which is higher than most other antivirus softwares.


----------



## voreo

How reliable is HCI Memtest?

Using the "Safe" stilt timings is giving an error in 1/12 instances i had running while the others ran to 1k% or 400% on 2nd try, stopped the second one when i woke up. Seems to be the same instruction.

"Safe" for all the subtimings, main 4 ones are at the stock 16-19-19-19 , using the voltage settings and all that as well

Bios 1403, Corsair LPX 3200 (hynix something)

(This is using HCI v6 free)

To clarify, only one instance of 12 is failing.


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voreo*
> 
> How reliable is HCI Memtest?
> 
> To clarify, only one instance of 12 is failing.


I would not doubt it. Any error is an indication for instability. It is only coincidence that only one instance fails. There could be more if you let it run for longer.


----------



## bMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Don't forget that the Crosshair VI Hero has the 10 channel audio DAC, which is a positive if you want to do music mixing and such. The voltage regulators on the Crosshair VI Hero can't be beaten. Another positive, EK Waterblocks has a monoblock for the Crosshair VI Hero if you ever wanted a full liquid cooling system. There are extra power headers for flow meters, water pumps, etc on this board as well. The thing about dual-BIOS, many boards claim to have it, but then make you select which BIOS you use via a jumper. The Asus ROG boards will let you do a BIOS flashback even if your CPU or memory are not supported. So, lets say you pick up a Zen 3(two generations newer than the current first generation Ryzen processors), and install it, only to find the system will not POST. With the flashback, you don't need to pull the new chip, put the old in to do the BIOS update, and then re-add the new chip, you just copy the BIOS onto a USB flash drive, plug it into the designated USB port on the back of the machine, and hold that button. You can even update the BIOS without plugging the motherboard into a case, you just need the power supply to be plugged into the board, because the flashback feature has its own button. There is also a button to let you clear the CMOS values, so when trying to overclock, if your machine becomes unresponsive, you don't need to jump through hoops to clear everything.
> 
> The only thing I wish was that I had installed a wireless card at the time I was doing my build. I don't see WiFi as necessary in my system, but to add it now, I would need to pull the motherboard out of the case to get the WiFi card into the slot(there is a special slot under that big cover that goes over the rear connectors). There is a WiFi version of the motherboard that has the WiFi card already if you need that feature.


Yeah, those are some nice features and the way you explain the double BIOS makes it really sound like super cool. As for audio I'm not that interested since I'm running external usb card with it's own DAC, but good do have nonetheless. Pumps and flow meter headers are good..if you do not plan to use Aquaero. Not like it's around the corner for me but yeah, I know it will be what I will be going for when I water my build. So yeah..still close call for me and it might come to features you mentioned and current state of both boards (stability, compatibility, BIOS).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninogui*
> 
> I am also coming from a faithful Q6600
> Now on ryzen 1700 totally stable at 3.9Ghz with 1.375 vcore, 16GB flareX 3200 on 3333 stilt´s fast timmings
> 
> happy happy and so will you I guess.


I know I will. Q6600 served me waaaay longer it should. I was gaming with it, I was working with it..damn good CPU. But my work forces me to move to something new, and more than 16GB of ram. So I guess I'll be trying 2x16GB or 4x8GB as I mentioned before.

edit..removed some strange quote that popped at the begging that I didn't notice..


----------



## Anty

I would say BIOS features is number one why to buy this board.

And yes - I also switched from Q6600


----------



## voreo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> I would not doubt it. Any error is an indication for instability. It is only coincidence that only one instance fails. There could be more if you let it run for longer.


Will run another test soon on the profiles on the memory itself, with the auto subtimings just to ensure the actual rated timings dont give the same error.

Should i maybe try a smaller amount of ram used? Maybe that's what I was hitting.
Been using 1000 or 1024 in all 12, should I keep the timings the same and run 850 in each just to see if that was the issue?


----------



## psyxeon

YO! ITS DRIVING ME CRAZY









My problem is that im Stuck at x15.5 multiplier if i use offset + over 0.225.

Any ideas?
I just want to overclock and use power saving.

Ryzen 1700 - 1701 bios.
4 x 100 = 4Ghz Ram at 3200 cl14 Manual and auto overclock works fine..


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyxeon*
> 
> YO! ITS DRIVING ME CRAZY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My problem is that im Stuck at x15.5 multiplier if i use offset + over 0.225.
> 
> Any ideas?
> I just want to overclock and use power saving.
> 
> Ryzen 1700 - 1701 bios.
> 4 x 100 = 4Ghz Ram at 3200 cl14 Manual and auto overclock works fine..


Check Power Options in windows. You sure you didn't mess around with Minimum processor state? Nothing wrong if you are because I use it with Pstates so that my vcore/Mhz drop when I'm idling. I'm also using +offset 0.07500 for my 1800x

This is my current setting for AMD Ryzen Balanced: my Multiplier drops to 22x @20%


----------



## Amir007

I just want to say I finally achieved my 4Ghz stable operation with my Ryzen 1800x using Pstate, Offset vcore, Standard memory option for 3200mhz (for some odd reason Stilts safe/tight profiles give me cold boots) I finally after a full week found that being the culprit for my setup.

Here is my final result:


I just wish it beat Intel's single core performance. I'm still loving this multi-thread Beast.


----------



## panni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyxeon*
> 
> YO! ITS DRIVING ME CRAZY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My problem is that im Stuck at x15.5 multiplier if i use offset + over 0.225.
> 
> Any ideas?
> I just want to overclock and use power saving.
> 
> Ryzen 1700 - 1701 bios.
> 4 x 100 = 4Ghz Ram at 3200 cl14 Manual and auto overclock works fine..


I've got the same problem with my newer Ryzen (after compile error swap from AMD). Already reported to ASUS.
My old CPU worked fine with offset, the new only works with manual voltage.


----------



## shhek0

Can somebody help me figure how to control my Corsair RGB RAM( http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-rgb-16gb-2-x-8gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c15-memory-kit-cmr16gx4m2c3000c15) or more importantly why they are not showing in Aura Sync?

I have read few complains howver would like to hear if somebody has resolved such issues with his Kit not being detected by the Aura software. Latest BIOS, Fresh install of Windows 10, Latest Aura Sync version- simply the Kit is not being found by the App.

Thanks in an advance!


----------



## Gadfly

I made some changes to how I approach overclocking my 1800X, and I discovered that I have been throwing WAY too much V-Core at the CPU. What I thought was instability of the CPU cores appears to really be instability in the data fabric / un-Core.

By raising my DRAM voltage and SOC voltage I was able to drop from 1.38v to 1.275v @ 4.0 Ghz.


----------



## AmxdPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I made some changes to how I approach overclocking my 1800X, and I discovered that I have been throwing WAY too much V-Core at the CPU. What I thought was instability of the CPU cores appears to really be instability in the data fabric / un-Core.
> 
> By raising my DRAM voltage and SOC voltage I was able to drop from 1.38v to 1.275v @ 4.0 Ghz.


With those values, can you finish a run of cinebench?


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> I just want to say I finally achieved my 4Ghz stable operation with my Ryzen 1800x using Pstate, Offset vcore, Standard memory option for 3200mhz (for some odd reason Stilts safe/tight profiles give me cold boots) I finally after a full week found that being the culprit for my setup.
> 
> Here is my final result:
> 
> 
> I just wish it beat Intel's single core performance. I'm still loving this multi-thread Beast.


3.9 is still faster









http://smg.photobucket.com/user/datonyb/media/cinebench_zpshn6zj8dh.png.html


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> With those values, can you finish a run of cinebench?


Sure, running ibt @ 4.1 right now. About 90 min to go, but I will run cb15 when it is done.


----------



## Anty

Looking at your temps (RAM and VRM) I assume you have like 14C at home








I have 24C in the room and RAM is 36 and VRM 38...
And those values you set and those reported - so different


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Looking at your temps (RAM and VRM) I assume you have like 14C at home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 24C in the room and RAM is 36 and VRM 38...
> And those values you set and those reported - so different


Nope... normal office in a normal house. About 73'C. Just a well made loop.









The VRM's are cooled by the motherboard block; vcore is running llC3, SOC llC1. Memory has a super high tech cooling duct from the front radiator made out of the cover of a camaro brochure I got at the local car show











The bios is the latest from page 1, 0052 I think?


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> normal office in a normal house. About *73'C.*


ouch - a bit too hot for me









I'll try higher RAM voltage and see if I can run core lower too. I already have SOC 1.15 so even more than you.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> ouch - a bit too hot for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try higher RAM voltage and see if I can run core lower too. I already have SOC 1.15 so even more than you.


Yeah... sorry, 73'f


----------



## f1LL

@Gadfly, you're aware of the fact that you're using the version of IBT that is pretty easy on the CPU? This is the one that most people on here use, and it's much more stressful: http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202

The version you used shows only ~80 GFlops. The one I linked will show about 180 GFlops.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Yeah... sorry, 73'f


Also... that high tech duct took 5-9'C off my ram temps btw... I might have to make a nicer one to keep in there.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> @Gadfly, you're aware of the fact that you're using the version of IBT that is pretty easy on the CPU? This is the one that most people on here use, and it's much more stressful: http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202
> 
> The version you used shows only ~80 GFlops. The one I linked will show about 180 GFlops.


Nope... never really run ibt. I grabbed it as a linpak load tester. It also passed p95 test


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> @Gadfly, you're aware of the fact that you're using the version of IBT that is pretty easy on the CPU? This is the one that most people on here use, and it's much more stressful: http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202
> 
> The version you used shows only ~80 GFlops. The one I linked will show about 180 GFlops.


@f1LL I think you linked the wrong file? The one you linked is an AVX version.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> With those values, can you finish a run of cinebench?


@AmxdPt

IBT failed on the 9th loop, so I ran a quick CB15 for you before I started it back up.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Think you linked the wrong file? That is an AVX version?


Yea, it is the AVX version. That's what makes it so incredibly stressful. I didn't know if you were aware of the AVX version, that's why I thought I'd let you know. I guess I just always assume that people mean the AVX version when they talk about IBT. It's also what I, personally, like to use to test for stability, simply because I want to stable for most possible scenarios. I'm not trying to say you should use it, though. Just wanted to give a heads up about it's existance


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> 3.9 is still faster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/datonyb/media/cinebench_zpshn6zj8dh.png.html


Faster Ram speed I guess?


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> Yea, it is the AVX version. That's what makes it so incredibly stressful. I didn't know if you were aware of the AVX version, that's why I thought I'd let you know. I guess I just always assume that people mean the AVX version when they talk about IBT. It's also what I, personally, like to use to test for stability, simply because I want to stable for most possible scenarios. I'm not trying to say you should use it, though. Just wanted to give a heads up about it's existance


Just FYI,

On an AMD CPU the AVX version is not any "more stressfull" than the Linpak version. I agree you should test both, and I do, but they both put a nearly identical load on the CPU. The different reporting in the "speed" is not an indicator of load or stress, just a different unit of measurement. It is like saying driving 160.93 KM/h is driving faster than 100 Mph because 160>100.

Here is the AVX version:



Here is the Linpak version:



Identical loads and heat output.


----------



## Gadfly

@Amir007 nope, 3466, but look at CPU speed, I am stressing the CPU at 4.1, not 4.0


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Just FYI,
> 
> On an AMD CPU the AVX version is not any "more stressfull" than the Linpak version. I agree you should test both, and I do, but they both put a nearly identical load on the CPU. The different reporting in the "speed" is not an indicator of load or stress, just a different unit of measurement. It is like saying driving 160.93 KM/h is driving faster than 100 Mph because 160>100.
> 
> Here is the AVX version:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Linpak version:
> 
> 
> 
> Identical loads and heat output.


I'd never say that the GFlops difference between two separate instruction sets is a measurement of stress. It's just a point of identification of the version shown in a screenshot.
And still the AVX version is much harder (as in "requires more voltage") to get stable.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> @Amir007 nope, 3466, but look at CPU speed, I am stressing the CPU at 4.1, not 4.0


I was actually quoting datonyb I've looked at your pics as well and that's a nice OC you got going and great Cinebench score. What make/model ram you got?


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> I'd never say that the GFlops difference between two separate instruction sets is a measurement of stress. It's just a point of identification of the version shown in a screenshot.
> And still the AVX version is much harder (as in "requires more voltage") to get stable.


On an AMD CPU? On an Intel Haswell or later, sure, but I don't think that is the case for Ryzen.


----------



## MNMadman

AVX is harder on ANY processor.


----------



## psyxeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Check Power Options in windows. You sure you didn't mess around with Minimum processor state? Nothing wrong if you are because I use it with Pstates so that my vcore/Mhz drop when I'm idling. I'm also using +offset 0.07500 for my 1800x
> 
> This is my current setting for AMD Ryzen Balanced: my Multiplier drops to 22x @20%


Nop, i didnt change the windows Power Options.

It works like a cham if i downclock to 3.9Ghz with offset + 0.225

The problem is that I can not apply an offset + higher than 0.225 and i want to run 4Ghz

If i apply offset + 0.275 Mulitiplier drops to 15.5 LOL

It must be a bug with the Ryzen 1700. Check the VID.


----------



## psyxeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panni*
> 
> I've got the same problem with my newer Ryzen (after compile error swap from AMD). Already reported to ASUS.
> My old CPU worked fine with offset, the new only works with manual voltage.


It should work fine if you downclock to 3.9 or lower

Does offset + 0.225. works for you?

I think the problem is related to the R7 1700 VID which is much lower than R7 X cpus, derfor it requires more offset.

I want to report it to asus too, do you have a link





This happens if i apply offset + 0.275. The Mulitiplier drops to x 15.5


----------



## SpecChum

My DDR timings seem very loose? They're all on AUTO except the 14-14-14-14-34 bit.



I'm still on BIOS 1403 still as, apart from this, I'm not having any issues.

Does this look "normal"?


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> My DDR timings seem very loose? They're all on AUTO except the 14-14-14-14-34 bit.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still on BIOS 1403 still as, apart from this, I'm not having any issues.
> 
> Does this look "normal"?


depends on what sticks of ram ?
if its el-cheapo hynix then it dosnt look bad
if its samsung dies on gskill then its very loose (e.g. tfaw can be easily 36 / trc can be in the high 40's easily/ tras can be 30/32)

1usmus ryzen ram calculator is a very handy tool !


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> depends on what sticks of ram ?
> if its el-cheapo hynix then it dosnt look bad
> if its samsung dies on gskill then its very loose (e.g. tfaw can be easily 36 / trc can be in the high 40's easily/ tras can be 30/32)
> 
> 1usmus ryzen ram calculator is a very handy tool !


Ah, no, they're G.Skill Samsung B-die.


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Faster Ram speed I guess?


cheapest gskill 3200 tridentz cl15 kit (running at 3333)


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Ah, no, they're G.Skill Samsung B-die.


try this for settings
its very easy

http://www.overclock.net/t/1640919/ryzen-dram-calculator-overclocking-dram


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> On an AMD CPU? On an Intel Haswell or later, sure, but I don't think that is the case for Ryzen.


On Vishera yes. I didn't run the non-AVX version on Ryzen, so I'm not 100% sure but I'd be very surprised if not. If you could link me to the version you're using I will test to see for myself.


----------



## panni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyxeon*
> 
> It should work fine if you downclock to 3.9 or lower
> 
> Does offset + 0.225. works for you?
> 
> I think the problem is related to the R7 1700 VID which is much lower than R7 X cpus, derfor it requires more offset.
> 
> I want to report it to asus too, do you have a link


Thread on ROG: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?96420-1700-C6H-OC-quot-bug-consistency-quot-issues-manufacturing-date-linked
Bug reporting form (where I submitted the issue to): https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeWovVLyETJTI4-6r0h5SDzj8muLTjAGfoszKqZoySBOb684w/viewform


----------



## Algy

what's the max temperature for F4-3200C14D-16GTZ kit? i'm using 3200 stilt's fast with 1.4v and after hour of some gaming, it reaches 48C and 46C each. 26/27C room temperature


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> I just want to say I finally achieved my 4Ghz stable operation with my Ryzen 1800x using Pstate, Offset vcore, Standard memory option for 3200mhz (for some odd reason Stilts safe/tight profiles give me cold boots) I finally after a full week found that being the culprit for my setup.
> 
> Here is my final result:
> 
> 
> I just wish it beat Intel's single core performance. I'm still loving this multi-thread Beast.


What are your settings? CPU LLC? CPU volts? Etc.


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Algy*
> 
> what's the max temperature for F4-3200C14D-16GTZ kit? i'm using 3200 stilt's fast with 1.4v and after hour of some gaming, it reaches 48C and 46C each. 26/27C room temperature


I would blame your case temperature and case cooling.
I'm not saying those temps are not safe.
I just see lower temps at my setup - open bench and 39C max @24C room temp after mem heavy bench. No forced cooling, just slight air sucking to CPU cooler air above RAMs.
Additionally yesterday Gadfly posted his readings - around 26C @22C - but he has forced airflow just for RAM.


----------



## Algy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> I would blame your case temperature and case cooling.
> I'm not saying those temps are not safe.
> I just see lower temps at my setup - open bench and 39C max @24C room temp after mem heavy bench. No forced cooling, just slight air sucking to CPU cooler air above RAMs.
> Additionally yesterday Gadfly posted his readings - around 26C @22C - but he has forced airflow just for RAM.


I have a Fractal Design S with the two fans regulated from BIOS. Maybe I just need to not regulated at all so the fan's RPM increase


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Algy*
> 
> I have a Fractal Design S with the two fans regulated from BIOS. Maybe I just need to not regulated at all so the fan's RPM increase


just running some benchs now
test system
gskill tridentz 3200 cl overclocked to 3333 and volts set at 1.375 but cpuid hw showing 1.4
two front 120mm two rear 120mm set to low

results to follow

pi calculate 32c and 30c max (ambiant 22c)

passmark v9 three runs memory benchmark 33c and 31c


----------



## hurricane28

Are there more people that have problems with Realtek audio drivers?

I tried to install the latest version from MS update catalog and i get strange issues. Audio manager doesn't startup anymore and the audio doesn't sound well.. I installed the outdated driver from Asus site and its working again.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Yes, you have to watch which drivers you install. few of them loose some functionality. 8264 works best for me although it's not loud but I prefer it like that.


----------



## hurricane28

I downloaded the drivers from Realtek themselves 2.82 and it also didn't work.. They worked before tho so i guess its this new Windows update that is acting up again..

Back to older Asus drivers..


----------



## Pilotasso

do you guys also have sound micro freezing issues? Very minor, it happens once each hour, but it bugs me when it happens.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> do you guys also have sound micro freezing issues? Very minor, it happens once each hour, but it bugs me when it happens.


What exactly are you talking about describe it.


----------



## Widde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Are there more people that have problems with Realtek audio drivers?
> 
> I tried to install the latest version from MS update catalog and i get strange issues. Audio manager doesn't startup anymore and the audio doesn't sound well.. I installed the outdated driver from Asus site and its working again.


I was having micro stuttering in cs go while using the onboard audio, switched back to my soundblaster z and it was gone, never tried anything else than the latest from asus website like 1-2 months ago.

Could retry and see


----------



## Pilotasso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> What exactly are you talking about describe it.


For a month my sound has been having these freezes for a fraction of a second once every hour. Tried to change drivers, but nothing changed.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> What exactly are you talking about describe it.
> 
> 
> 
> For a month my sound has been having these freezes for a fraction of a second once every hour. Tried to change drivers, but nothing changed.
Click to expand...

My sound has been cutting out for 2 seconds sometimes since the first windows creators update. I tried different divers also.


----------



## SpecChum

Weird, no sound issues here.

I'm using front case jack if that makes a difference.


----------



## Esenel

Thanks to 1usmus and his tool I achieved a new stable at 3466 CL14 

I was able to lower the volts quite a lot, but my ram didn't get enough cooling for HCI, so I had to max the fans and then it passed 400%.



BankGroupSwap Alt: Enabled



BankGroupSwap Alt: Disabled


----------



## Cordelay

Hi! I'm new to the Ryzen platform and also to the forum!

My main line of work is music recording and teaching, but I've been building my own computers for the last 20 years, but I'm completely lost with this build

I've been trying all week to get work done in my new Ryzen build, but I keep getting crashes when trying to setup my external audio interface.

Specs are: R7 1700, Corsair H110i GT, Asus C6H, Gskill FlareX 16gb, GTX 1080 and Corsair RM750x.

Since it's mainly my work machine I want stability prior to extreme oc, I've set it all up to CPU 3.8GHz 1.35v and RAM 3200MHz cl14 1.35 following a video tutorial by J.J. Guerrero from the Asus Youtube Channel. Temps on load (AIDA64, Prime95,Asus Real Bench, HCI memtest) are around 55ºCelsius, so no problem there.

The weird thing is that all stress tests end ok (minus a couple times Prime95's Small FFTs failed me when setting up the OC), but I get certain crashes and reboots when trying to set up the Audient id14 audio interface, and also when playing Guild Wars 2 (an MMO) I can play all the time I want, but the moment I access the online store inside of the game, it blows.
I had the same repetitive crashes everytime I tried to load Metro Last Light and Dying Light.

I'm really confused and don't know what my next course of action could be, today I was so desperate I was thinking about either taking it to a repair shop or rebuild my Sandy Bridge and try to make it last until Ryzen is a more stable platform...

Thanks for your time!


----------



## DocYoda

Hi anybody got problems installing the Xhair 6 extreme into their cases?
I was wondering how you guys solved the screw not reaching the holes on the motherboard tray. As you can see the extreme version does have this RGB strip at the back of the board.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> I would blame your case temperature and case cooling.
> I'm not saying those temps are not safe.
> I just see lower temps at my setup - open bench and 39C max @24C room temp after mem heavy bench. No forced cooling, just slight air sucking to CPU cooler air above RAMs.
> Additionally yesterday Gadfly posted his readings - around 26C @22C - but he has forced airflow just for RAM.


I had my RAM at 55-60ºC with 0 problems at all, mostrly gaming.


----------



## DocYoda

Hi. I wanna make sure I am doing the right thing here. I hope you guys can shed light to this. I am used to having a dual 8 pin EATX12V connections on my workstations. I am currently building my Ryzen build here and the manual somehow confuses me. On the crosshair x370 crosshair VI extreme, it has an 8 pin EATX12V_1 and a 4 pin EATX12V_2. Now I connect an 8 pin cable inserted at the labeled "CPU/PCIE" on a seasonic titanium PSU and the 8 pin connector goes to the EATX12V_1, then for the 4 pin EATX12V_2, I have this 4+4 pin cable also connected to another "CPU/PCIE" on the PSU. My question is, from the 4+4 cable, can I connect either of the 2?

My second question is, there is a 4 pin EZ_Plug connector on the motherboard. I have a 4 pin cable (molex plug, which I have not used in years) that comes with the PSU, should I connect this to the "Peripheral-IDE/SATA/Molex"?


----------



## Cpt Phasma

Quick question to people out there with this board and Corsair's Vengeance RGB kits: does the latter work on this board? I'm looking at maybe getting the 16GB (2x8) 2666 kit. For reference, the model number is *CMR16GX4M2A2666C16*


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I wanna make sure I am doing the right thing here. I hope you guys can shed light to this. I am used to having a dual 8 pin EATX12V connections on my workstations. I am currently building my Ryzen build here and the manual somehow confuses me. On the crosshair x370 crosshair VI extreme, it has an 8 pin EATX12V_1 and a 4 pin EATX12V_2. Now I connect an 8 pin cable inserted at the labeled "CPU/PCIE" on a seasonic titanium PSU and the 8 pin connector goes to the EATX12V_1, then for the 4 pin EATX12V_2, I have this 4+4 pin cable also connected to another "CPU/PCIE" on the PSU. My question is, from the 4+4 cable, can I connect either of the 2?
> 
> My second question is, there is a 4 pin EZ_Plug connector on the motherboard. I have a 4 pin cable (molex plug, which I have not used in years) that comes with the PSU, should I connect this to the "Peripheral-IDE/SATA/Molex"?


Don't own either of them 2 hardware pieces but maybe this youtube video will help you solve your questions.
This guy build a ryzen system with the same psu but using a crosshair hero vi motherboard


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gmr Chick*
> 
> Quick question to people out there with this board and Corsair's Vengeance RGB kits: does the latter work on this board? I'm looking at maybe getting the 16GB (2x8) 2666 kit. For reference, the model number is *CMR16GX4M2A2666C16*


This compatibility list says it should be able to work with ryzen np


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cordelay*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I'm new to the Ryzen platform and also to the forum!
> 
> My main line of work is music recording and teaching, but I've been building my own computers for the last 20 years, but I'm completely lost with this build
> 
> I've been trying all week to get work done in my new Ryzen build, but I keep getting crashes when trying to setup my external audio interface.
> 
> Specs are: R7 1700, Corsair H110i GT, Asus C6H, Gskill FlareX 16gb, GTX 1080 and Corsair RM750x.
> 
> Since it's mainly my work machine I want stability prior to extreme oc, I've set it all up to CPU 3.8GHz 1.35v and RAM 3200MHz cl14 1.35 following a video tutorial by J.J. Guerrero from the Asus Youtube Channel. Temps on load (AIDA64, Prime95,Asus Real Bench, HCI memtest) are around 55ºCelsius, so no problem there.
> 
> The weird thing is that all stress tests end ok (minus a couple times Prime95's Small FFTs failed me when setting up the OC), but I get certain crashes and reboots when trying to set up the Audient id14 audio interface, and also when playing Guild Wars 2 (an MMO) I can play all the time I want, but the moment I access the online store inside of the game, it blows.
> I had the same repetitive crashes everytime I tried to load Metro Last Light and Dying Light.
> 
> I'm really confused and don't know what my next course of action could be, today I was so desperate I was thinking about either taking it to a repair shop or rebuild my Sandy Bridge and try to make it last until Ryzen is a more stable platform...
> 
> Thanks for your time!


To me sounds like driver and/or static issue... after having viewed this and this
You could also consider this to solve some probs


----------



## Cordelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> To me sounds like driver and/or static issue... after having viewed this and this
> You could also consider this to solve some probs


Thanks for taking the time to answer, in my experience the windows optimization usually only has an impact in certain audio properties, like latency and buffer, but not in driver compatibility.
The weird thing is that I've tried reinstalling windows several times with two different windows 10 releases and the crashes are always the same: Audio playback with the AudientID14 installed, GW2 accessing online store, games like Metro last light and Dying Light during boot...
Could it be the infamous Ryzen error I've been reading about? Or the refurbished-but-totally-functional C6H?
Thanks again!


----------



## matthew87

Does the PC crash at stock clocks?

If not, something slightly skew with your over clock. Go back and individually over clock memory and CPU until the crashing reoccurs.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cordelay*


infamous Ryzen error ??? What you mean ?

Btw You sure that your OC's are 100% stable?


----------



## Cpt Phasma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> This compatibility list says it should be able to work with ryzen np


Yeah, I found that earlier. But a quick glance at the Aura section of the ROG forum has me kinda spooked since, apparently, the breathing effect and a couple others doesn't work well/at all with this particular RAM, specifically the 16 GB kits:

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?96500-Can-Aura-configure-the-lighting-of-Corsair-products


----------



## Cordelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew87*
> 
> Does the PC crash at stock clocks?
> 
> If not, something slightly skew with your over clock. Go back and individually over clock memory and CPU until the crashing reoccurs.


It happened at stock with the memories (Flare X) at the default 2400MHz, also happened when I used DOCP standard profile to read the XMP 3200MHz memory profile or used TheStilt's safe 3200MHz profile (all these with stock CPU) and it also happens now with all timings shown in my XMP column info entered manually and with the CPU OCed (3.8GHz, 1.35v, offset + 0.02500, tried LLC 1 and 2, can't remember exactly the rest of the settings, I'm away from the computer)...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> infamous Ryzen error ??? What you mean ?
> 
> Btw You sure that your OC's are 100% stable?


The Linux compilation error, i don't know if it may affect also windows https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/829845-amd-finally-solves-ryzen-linux-bug/

I wouldn't call my OC 100% stable, since it keeps crashing outside of the stress tests, but the weird thing is that it also crashes at stock...

Anyway, thanks for the ideas, I guess unless someone has had a similar experience and got to resolve it this is too weird of a situation to try to pinpoint the exact cause of it.

I might have to return the board+mem+cpu and wait until black friday arrives, and maybe try my luck again...


----------



## LicSqualo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> infamous Ryzen error ??? What you mean ?










probably the only one know: segfault.









Yes, agree, a bit exagerated "infamous".


----------



## Cordelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LicSqualo*
> 
> Yes, agree, a bit exagerated "infamous".


Lol, maybe I overexaggerated a bit









I feel a bit like a rollercoaster of emotions since it's the first time a build has given me such headaches...

I better go out and play a little


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cordelay*
> 
> Hi! I'm new to the Ryzen platform and also to the forum!
> 
> My main line of work is music recording and teaching, but I've been building my own computers for the last 20 years, but I'm completely lost with this build
> 
> I've been trying all week to get work done in my new Ryzen build, but I keep getting crashes when trying to setup my external audio interface.
> 
> Specs are: R7 1700, Corsair H110i GT, Asus C6H, Gskill FlareX 16gb, GTX 1080 and Corsair RM750x.
> 
> Since it's mainly my work machine I want stability prior to extreme oc, I've set it all up to CPU 3.8GHz 1.35v and RAM 3200MHz cl14 1.35 following a video tutorial by J.J. Guerrero from the Asus Youtube Channel. Temps on load (AIDA64, Prime95,Asus Real Bench, HCI memtest) are around 55ºCelsius, so no problem there.
> 
> The weird thing is that all stress tests end ok (minus a couple times Prime95's Small FFTs failed me when setting up the OC), but I get certain crashes and reboots when trying to set up the Audient id14 audio interface, and also when playing Guild Wars 2 (an MMO) I can play all the time I want, but the moment I access the online store inside of the game, it blows.
> I had the same repetitive crashes everytime I tried to load Metro Last Light and Dying Light.
> 
> I'm really confused and don't know what my next course of action could be, today I was so desperate I was thinking about either taking it to a repair shop or rebuild my Sandy Bridge and try to make it last until Ryzen is a more stable platform...
> 
> Thanks for your time!


Since it is an audio interface issue, it may be sound driver related, or a bad motherboard. It isn't the platform as such would be my guess. If lowering the memory speeds to 2133 as a test clears up the problem, then memory support(and settings) would be the area to focus on.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> Hi. I wanna make sure I am doing the right thing here. I hope you guys can shed light to this. I am used to having a dual 8 pin EATX12V connections on my workstations. I am currently building my Ryzen build here and the manual somehow confuses me. On the crosshair x370 crosshair VI extreme, it has an 8 pin EATX12V_1 and a 4 pin EATX12V_2. Now I connect an 8 pin cable inserted at the labeled "CPU/PCIE" on a seasonic titanium PSU and the 8 pin connector goes to the EATX12V_1, then for the 4 pin EATX12V_2, I have this 4+4 pin cable also connected to another "CPU/PCIE" on the PSU. My question is, from the 4+4 cable, can I connect either of the 2?
> 
> My second question is, there is a 4 pin EZ_Plug connector on the motherboard. I have a 4 pin cable (molex plug, which I have not used in years) that comes with the PSU, should I connect this to the "Peripheral-IDE/SATA/Molex"?


You have it right, you connect one of the 8-pin, and only use four of the other 8-pin to the second connector. I will note that the system will work perfectly fine with ONLY the one 8-pin EATX12 connector and the 4-pin disconnected(which is primarily only needed for "extreme overclocking" to provide extra power.


----------



## LicSqualo

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cordelay*
> 
> Lol, maybe I overexaggerated a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel a bit like a rollercoaster of emotions since it's the first time a build has given me such headaches...
> 
> I better go out and play a little






Interesting.







I'm curious now.








What are my step in your case scenario.







before to claim against my choice









First I will check if I'm running the last MB bios (1701 officially and 0052 for me)







and if not I suggest to update the MB to the last bios and also with the last AMD drivers.

The external audio how is connected? via Usb?









_Please, if you want really help, fulfill your system specification, with bios and windows release_.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gmr Chick*
> 
> Quick question to people out there with this board and Corsair's Vengeance RGB kits: does the latter work on this board? I'm looking at maybe getting the 16GB (2x8) 2666 kit. For reference, the model number is *CMR16GX4M2A2666C16*


Ryzen does much better with faster RAM(beyond the improvement it would provide on an Intel platform), so going to 3200 CAS 14 memory(Samsung B-die if you can verify) would be your best bet. I went with 3200 CL 16 when I pre-ordered my Ryzen setup, not knowing at the time that it would be more difficult to get it to run at the rated speed since it turned out to by Hynix M-die. I am up to 3066 with it at the stock settings on the latest BIOS version, but I wish I had gone with better RAM.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cordelay*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *matthew87*
> 
> Does the PC crash at stock clocks?
> 
> If not, something slightly skew with your over clock. Go back and individually over clock memory and CPU until the crashing reoccurs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It *happened at stock* with the memories (Flare X) at the *default 2400MHz*, also happened when I used DOCP standard profile to read the XMP 3200MHz memory profile or used TheStilt's safe 3200MHz profile (all these with stock CPU) and it also happens now with all timings shown in my XMP column info entered manually and with the CPU OCed (3.8GHz, 1.35v, offset + 0.02500, tried LLC 1 and 2, can't remember exactly the rest of the settings, I'm away from the computer)...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> infamous Ryzen error ??? What you mean ?
> 
> Btw You sure that your OC's are 100% stable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Linux compilation error, i don't know if it may affect also windows https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/829845-amd-finally-solves-ryzen-linux-bug/
> 
> I wouldn't call my OC 100% stable, since it keeps crashing outside of the stress tests, but the weird thing is that it also crashes at stock...
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the ideas, I guess unless someone has had a similar experience and got to resolve it this is too weird of a situation to try to pinpoint the exact cause of it.
> 
> I might have to return the board+mem+cpu and wait until black friday arrives, and maybe try my luck again...
Click to expand...

Why not try your luck with a different mem kit ? Flare X is not exactly the thing i would go for on Ryzen system. Perhaps you should try some better Gskill kit.
Like this . Usually performs better.
Might do the trick for you


----------



## Dragon-Emperor

Double post


----------



## Dragon-Emperor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Why not try your luck with a difrent mem kit ? Flare X is not exactly the thing i would go for on Ryzen system. Perhaps you should try Gskill. They usualy perform better imo


FlareX is a G.Skill model of ram


----------



## shhek0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Ryzen does much better with faster RAM(beyond the improvement it would provide on an Intel platform), so going to 3200 CAS 14 memory(Samsung B-die if you can verify) would be your best bet. I went with 3200 CL 16 when I pre-ordered my Ryzen setup, not knowing at the time that it would be more difficult to get it to run at the rated speed since it turned out to by Hynix M-die. I am up to 3066 with it at the stock settings on the latest BIOS version, but I wish I had gone with better RAM.


I have CMR16GX4M2C3000C15 - Just a click and the RAM was working on 3066. Latest BIOS.

Do note however that the 16 GB kits from the corsair RGB family do have problems with aura sync- they are not being recognized- you can check the ROG forums for example. Mine as well is not detected which forces you into using additional corsair software.

PS- It was to:
"Originally Posted by Gmr Chick View Post

Quick question to people out there with this board and Corsair's Vengeance RGB kits: does the latter work on this board? I'm looking at maybe getting the 16GB (2x8) 2666 kit. For reference, the model number is CMR16GX4M2A2666C16"


----------



## Cordelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Since it is an audio interface issue, it may be sound driver related, or a bad motherboard. It isn't the platform as such would be my guess. If lowering the memory speeds to 2133 as a test clears up the problem, then memory support(and settings) would be the area to focus on.


I've tried with and without the mobo audio drivers and also disablingthe audio chipset in bios, but didn't make a change. I guess it's not the platform's fault, but a couple of months ago a colleague of mine went to build himself a Ryzen 7 1700x and tried two different boards (amazon refurbished) and had to return them both, since the first (MSI Gaming Pro Carbon) didn't even post and the second (Gigabyte Gaming 5) was bricked and when he was able to un-brick it and update bios he couldn't get his RAM (GSkill 3200 cl14 samsung b die) over 2133 otherwise no post.
He finally went the Intel 7800X route and he's _more or less happy_ ever since.

I'm no oc expert AT ALL, but I can type certain values and try to make it work, but this looks like is way beyond my league...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LicSqualo*
> 
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are my step in your case scenario.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before to claim against my choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First I will check if I'm running the last MB bios (1701 officially and 0052 for me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if not I suggest to update the MB to the last bios and also with the last AMD drivers.
> 
> The external audio how is connected? via Usb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Please, if you want really help, fulfill your system specification, with bios and windows release_.


I just posted the build specs in my profile, I updated the bios first thing and installed latest drivers for chipset, usb, lan, gfx, etc. But also tried with a different windows installation using the predetermined windows drivers for everything but the audio interface.

The interface connects via usb2.0


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

@Cordelay

Just a thought...
* Mem sticks are in the correct slots ?
* If having a spare set of dimms... tried swapping them out ?
* Does system also crash when you play a game on default memory speed + default CPU speed and usb to your sound system is not-connected?
* GPU runs at full speed ? 4x/8x/16x
* If using more then 1 GPU... Tried using just 1 GPU ? Does same behavior happen ?
* If having a spare GPU... tried swapping them out ?
* Tried different GPU drivers ?
* Tried using a different USB 2.0 port ?
* Tried using USB 3.0 or 3.1 instead ?
* Tried different USB drivers ?
* Tried using another USBcable ?


----------



## GraveNoX

For some reason my 1700X at 1.425 LLC3 and 3.9Ghz is not stable on 1701 and 0052. Back to 1602.

1.425 on 1602+ is the same voltage as 1.38750 from 1403, they just fixed the readings in BIOS, only for core voltage. So if your chip is not stable on 1602, 1701, 0052, is it because your real voltage is the voltage from top right corner.

1.3875 on 1403- shows 1.417-1.438.
1.4250 on 1602+ shows 1.417-1.438.

Also updated Asus Suite 3 from https://www.asus.com/au/Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING/HelpDesk_Download/
Works great so far.


----------



## Cordelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> @Cordelay
> 
> Just a thought...
> * Mem sticks are in the correct slots ?
> * Does system also crash when you play a game on default memory speed + default CPU speed and usb to your sound system is not-connected?
> * GPU runs at full speed ? 4x/8x/16x
> * If using more then 1 GPU... Tried using just 1 GPU ? Does same behavior happen ?
> * Tried different GPU drivers ?
> * Tried using a different USB 2.0 port ?
> * Tried using USB 3.0 or 3.1 instead ?
> * Tried different USB drivers ?
> * Tried using another USBcable ?


Yes to all, also just tried my old gtx 970 removing drivers and reinstalling them, same problem


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Why not try your luck with a different mem kit ? Flare X is not exactly the thing i would go for on Ryzen system. Perhaps you should try some better Gskill kit.
> Like this . Usually performs better.
> Might do the trick for you


What..?! FlareX is Samsung B-die and mines clock up to 3600 MHz...

FlareX is one of the best kits for Ryzen..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragon-Emperor*
> 
> FlareX is a G.Skill model of ram


Yes and it also is binned better than the cheaper ones which is why this is a very good combo with Ryzen.


----------



## DocYoda

Anybody tried the onboard raid? Trying to setup raid 0 but after I enable raid in bios and make array under the amd chipset... when I I try to install windows.. no drives can be found even those non raid array.. no disks found. Why is this? But when I put it back to ahci mode windows installer can see the drives... am I missing something?


----------



## hurricane28

I am experimenting with the on board audio and i wonder if anyone actually achieved to use dts headphone X.

I installed dts and it seems that whenever i insert my headphone in the front of my case i get better sound and very nice surround and base. Still need to test with more audio clips and gaming but it appears that it works.


----------



## Ryoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Why not try your luck with a different mem kit ? Flare X is not exactly the thing i would go for on Ryzen system. Perhaps you should try some better Gskill kit.
> Like this . Usually performs better.
> Might do the trick for you


flare x 3200MHz C14 is one of the best samsung b die available in current market.

the gskill 3200MHz C16 u link is using hynix module, it perform worst compare to samsung one.


----------



## Albert1007

Got a F4-3600C16D-16GTZR kit, The Stilt's profiles safe/fast 3200 are HCI stable but they randomly crash when playing Rainbow Six Siege or Player Unknown's.
3333 isn't HCI stable, 3466 boots but instant BSOD before entering password, and 3600 no way, it restarts and gets set automatically yo 2133mhz.
Tried up to 1.395V on RAM and 1.15V on SoC, not wanting to go above that.

Currently stable using The Stilt's 3333 safe profile with 3200mhz on the RAM. Any thoughts?

It's a week 16 Ryzen 5 1600X, going to receive one from AMD RMA for the segfault, other people are receiving CPU's of the week 39 or week 40, with better memory support, but any thoughts on mine with my ram?


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveNoX*
> 
> For some reason my 1700X at 1.425 LLC3 and 3.9Ghz is not stable on 1701 and 0052. Back to 1602.
> 
> 1.425 on 1602+ is the same voltage as 1.38750 from 1403, they just fixed the readings in BIOS, only for core voltage. So if your chip is not stable on 1602, 1701, 0052, is it because your real voltage is the voltage from top right corner.
> 
> 1.3875 on 1403- shows 1.417-1.438.
> 1.4250 on 1602+ shows 1.417-1.438.
> 
> Also updated Asus Suite 3 from https://www.asus.com/au/Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING/HelpDesk_Download/
> Works great so far.


Asus Suite 3 ROG STRIX X370-F GAMING is our motherboard ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO compatible?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> ... it also *is binned better than the cheaper ones* which is why this is a very good combo with Ryzen.


Do you have a source for this?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Do you have a source for this?


Really..?

Its in this thread and is repeated over and over again that Samsung B-die works best with Ryzen...

Its not that hard to understand that higher priced low latency RAM is better binned... Why do you think low latency 3200 MHz RAM is more expensive than higher latency RAM in the first place.. ?

https://www.gskill.com/en/finder?cat=31&prop_3=3200MHz&prop_4=0&prop_1=0&series=2860&prop_2=16GB+%288GBx2%29

The first kit is Samsung B-die and the second is not, look at the latency difference.

Here are more examples: https://www.gskill.com/en/finder?cat=31&prop_2=16GB+%288GBx2%29&prop_6=0&prop_3=0&prop_4=0&prop_1=0&series=2954

The one on top is the one i have and it clocks to 3600 MHz but i am running it at 3466 MHz CL14. There is no way you can achieve that with cheaper non Samsung B-die RAM.

A friend of mine has Corsair cheapo RAM and it can't even clock to its advertised speeds of 3000 MHz CL18..


----------



## mackanz

The G.Skill CL15 3600 is the best binned sticks actually. The higher price on Flare X is just because they can. There are 2400 CL10 sticks as well that clocks just as high with low latency. Many forget about them and they do go for cheaper from time to time.
http://www.corsair.com/en-eu/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-2-x-8gb-ddr4-dram-2400mhz-c10-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m2b2400c10


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Albert1007*
> 
> Got a F4-3600C16D-16GTZR kit, The Stilt's profiles safe/fast 3200 are HCI stable but they randomly crash when playing Rainbow Six Siege or Player Unknown's.
> 3333 isn't HCI stable, 3466 boots but instant BSOD before entering password, and 3600 no way, it restarts and gets set automatically yo 2133mhz.
> Tried up to 1.395V on RAM and 1.15V on SoC, not wanting to go above that.
> 
> Currently stable using The Stilt's 3333 safe profile with 3200mhz on the RAM. Any thoughts?
> 
> It's a week 16 Ryzen 5 1600X, going to receive one from AMD RMA for the segfault, other people are receiving CPU's of the week 39 or week 40, with better memory support, but any thoughts on mine with my ram?


What Voltages are you running on DRAM and SOC?

Ryzen platforms require a lot more memory voltage than Intel's, so you are not going to run higher memory speeds at 1.35-1.4v, most of the time you will need 1.45+ volts to the DRAM. A good starting point is 1.1375 SOC and 1.45v DRAM, adjust for stability from there.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> The G.Skill CL15 3600 is the best binned sticks actually. The higher price on Flare X is just because they can. There are 2400 CL10 sticks as well that clocks just as high with low latency. Many forget about them and they do go for cheaper from time to time.
> http://www.corsair.com/en-eu/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-2-x-8gb-ddr4-dram-2400mhz-c10-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m2b2400c10


I have found that the 3600 CL15 and the 4266 CL19 sticks are about the same. There is definitely some differences in binning, but I have not been able to nail down exactly what they are.

For example, I have 4 sticks of 4266 CL19, and 4 sticks of 3600 CL15. All four of the 4266 (in any 2 stick combo) will run 3200 CL12-11-11-11-24 with some really good subs stable at about 1.465v, but the 3600 CL15 sticks will only run 3200 CL13-12-12-12-28 with looser subs at 1.47v.

That said, the 3600 CL15 will run 3466 with gear down disabled 14-14-14-14-28 and tight subs @1.44v, where the 4266 memory will only run 3466 14-14-14-14-28 with Gear down enabled with slightly looser subs @ 1.455v

The 3600 CL15 memory will run 3600 CL15-15-15-15-34 with good subs (still playing around to get 100% stable) @1.485v, where the 4266 sticks will not even boot at 3600 CL15, but I can get then HCI stable at 3600 16-16-16-16-36 @ 1.46v

I can get the 4266 memory to boot at 3733 CL18 (but not stable, have not even tried), where the 3600 CL15 sticks won't even train.


----------



## Albert1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I have found that the 3600 CL15 and the 4266 CL19 sticks are about the same. There is definitely some differences in binning, but I have not been able to nail down exactly what they are.
> 
> For example, I have 4 sticks of 4266 CL19, and 4 sticks of 3600 CL15. All four of the 4266 (in any 2 stick combo) will run 3200 CL12-11-11-11-24 with some really good subs stable at about 1.465v, but the 3600 CL15 sticks will only run 3200 CL13-12-12-12-28 with looser subs at 1.47v.
> 
> That said, the 3600 CL15 will run 3466 with gear down disabled 14-14-14-14-28 and tight subs @1.44v, where the 4266 memory will only run 3466 14-14-14-14-28 with Gear down enabled with slightly looser subs @ 1.455v
> 
> The 3600 CL15 memory will run 3600 CL15-15-15-15-34 with good subs (still playing around to get 100% stable) @1.485v, where the 4266 sticks will not even boot at 3600 CL15, but I can get then HCI stable at 3600 16-16-16-16-36 @ 1.46v
> 
> I can get the 4266 memory to boot at 3733 CL18 (but not stable, have not even tried), where the 3600 CL15 sticks won't even train.


Not sure if it's safe to run DDR4 at 1.45V for 24/7 usage


----------



## Anty




----------



## N3Cr0Cr0W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> Anybody tried the onboard raid? Trying to setup raid 0 but after I enable raid in bios and make array under the amd chipset... when I I try to install windows.. no drives can be found even those non raid array.. no disks found. Why is this? But when I put it back to ahci mode windows installer can see the drives... am I missing something?


You need to have the driver loaded on a USB stick first. Once you load the driver you can install Windows on the RAID drive.


----------



## DocYoda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3Cr0Cr0W*
> 
> You need to have the driver loaded on a USB stick first. Once you load the driver you can install Windows on the RAID drive.


kindly share where I can get those drivers. I downloaded raid drivers on asus website for xhair 6 extreme but it doesnt work. Thanks


----------



## N3Cr0Cr0W

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/
Under SATA
AMD RAID driver V8.1.0.26


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> kindly share where I can get those drivers. I downloaded raid drivers on asus website for xhair 6 extreme but it doesnt work. Thanks


Go here for RAID drivers http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064


----------



## N3Cr0Cr0W

Code:



Code:


drvload RAID\rcbottom.inf
drvload RAID\rcraid.inf

If you extract the drivers onto a USB into a RAID folder you can use these commands to load them up. FYI it is harder to use the RAID drivers from AMD because they are packed into a bulky installer.

EDIT:
SHIFT F11 beings up a command prompt window that you can run the commands in.

EDIT2:
Download AMD_RAID_driver_Win7-10_V81026.zip.
Extract all into a tempory folder.

Copy the contents of these folders onto a USB into a subfolder called RAID.
PT_RAID\RAID_bottom\WT64A
PT_RAID\RAID_driver\WT64A

Then use the commands I posted earlier.


----------



## Cpt Phasma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Ryzen does much better with faster RAM(beyond the improvement it would provide on an Intel platform), so going to 3200 CAS 14 memory(Samsung B-die if you can verify) would be your best bet. I went with 3200 CL 16 when I pre-ordered my Ryzen setup, not knowing at the time that it would be more difficult to get it to run at the rated speed since it turned out to by Hynix M-die. I am up to 3066 with it at the stock settings on the latest BIOS version, but I wish I had gone with better RAM.


I know Ryzen tends to work with faster RAM, but with RAM prices the way they are right now, my main concern is just buying what I can afford. I'm not worried about overclocking capabilities at the moment. I just want something that works well and is stable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shhek0*
> 
> I have CMR16GX4M2C3000C15 - Just a click and the RAM was working on 3066. Latest BIOS.
> 
> Do note however that the 16 GB kits from the corsair RGB family do have problems with aura sync- they are not being recognized- you can check the ROG forums for example. Mine as well is not detected which forces you into using additional corsair software.


Yeah, the issues with the Vengeance RGB ram is something I alluded to in a prior post. They don't play nice with Asus Aura for some reason, and since I have the C6H that's kind of a big deal for me. I'd like to get some RGB ram that is compatible with Aura, quality built and reasonably priced. Team Group's RGB Delta kits tick those boxes, as do their Night Hawk RGB kits, but I can only find the white ones for the Night Hawk...


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gmr Chick*
> 
> I know Ryzen tends to work with faster RAM, but with RAM prices the way they are right now, my main concern is just buying what I can afford. I'm not worried about overclocking capabilities at the moment. I just want something that works well and is stable.
> 
> Yeah, the issues with the Vengeance RGB ram is something I alluded to in a prior post. They don't play nice with Asus Aura for some reason, and since I have the C6H that's kind of a big deal for me. I'd like to get some RGB ram that is compatible with Aura, quality built and reasonably priced. Team Group's RGB Delta kits tick those boxes, as do their Night Hawk RGB kits, but I can only find the white ones for the Night Hawk...


I understand that feeling about RAM prices. I went with a 2x16GB 3200 CL 16 set of memory, and wish I had gone with the 14CL stuff at the time, but ah well. Yea, do what you can do with the money you have, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> What Voltages are you running on DRAM and SOC?
> 
> Ryzen platforms require a lot more memory voltage than Intel's, so you are not going to run higher memory speeds at 1.35-1.4v, most of the time you will need 1.45+ volts to the DRAM. A good starting point is 1.1375 SOC and 1.45v DRAM, adjust for stability from there.


What Vram do you prefer to Samsung B-die 4 x 8 Gb Gskill (GTZ) 3200mhz Cl14? I have used Ryzen Calculator and gave me 1,375v for Ram and 1,03 for SOC, but i still have F9 error. Maybe 1,4v or more?
Thanks.


----------



## Cpt Phasma

I have a very specific question I'd like to ask fellow owners of this board. I have the Antec GX505 Window case, which has blue LEDs for the HDD indicator, the power button, and the little "eyebrows" on the front panel. For my case mod, I want to change all of them to green. I've got the LEDs, so my question is, does anyone know what voltage the motherboard puts out for the HDD indicator and the Power button?


----------



## Johan45

Pretty sure it's +5V


----------



## dorbot

Zenstates has randomly died again.... and wont install...again.

Its a great shame because it is a fantastic bit of software when it works. It seems to be let down by the method by which it is installed.

Installing AsusZsSrv ...

Unhandled Exception: System.InvalidOperationException: Exception occurred while initializing the installation:
System.IO.FileLoadException: Could not load file or assembly 'file:///D:\Zenstates\AsusZsSrv.exe' or one of its dependencies. Operation is not supported. (Exception from HRESULT: 0x80131515).
at System.Configuration.Install.ManagedInstallerClass.InstallHelper(String[] args)
at AsusZsSrvMan.Program.Main(String[] args)

Same old same old.

Any chance of a fix finally?

Ive tried this from an earlier post but no joy.

"This is caused by the AsusZsSrc user.config file becoming corrupted. This is quite likely to happen, given that overclocking with zenstates is likely to cause a crash right around when this is saved.

The file is located at C:\Windows\System32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\ASUS\AsusZsSrv.exe_Url_jrsiur2xsstcwahs152kgx3r5ylzyu1o\0.2.2.43155\user.config. Delete the C:\Windows\System32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\ASUS\AsusZsSrv.exe_Url_jrsiur2xsstcwahs152kgx3r5ylzyu1o folder to fix this."

I suppose I could try deleting everything to do with Asus from the registry but it takes ages and has little chance of success....


----------



## hurricane28

Why would you use software to overclock while you can do it in UEFI itself..?

I never used software to overclock because all programs are crappy and its really hard to get rid of.. That, and software overclocking is buggy because software readings are crap anyway on Asus boards...

I used Alsuite 3 once and its the worst software i ever installed.. I mean, it causes EC sensor corruption which results in stability issues, corrupted monitor software etc. etc. I FINALLY got rid of it using the cleaner tool and revo uninstaller in order to get rid of all the crap it installs.. But even then i needed to scan my registry manually to completely get rid of it..

Asus software is crap, i would avoid it like the plague if you love your system and want stable OS.


----------



## DocYoda

Just sharing my memkit.


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Why would you use software to overclock while you can do it in UEFI itself..?
> 
> I never used software to overclock because all programs are crappy and its really hard to get rid of.. That, and software overclocking is buggy because software readings are crap anyway on Asus boards...
> 
> I used Alsuite 3 once and its the worst software i ever installed.. I mean, it causes EC sensor corruption which results in stability issues, corrupted monitor software etc. etc. I FINALLY got rid of it using the cleaner tool and revo uninstaller in order to get rid of all the crap it installs.. But even then i needed to scan my registry manually to completely get rid of it..
> 
> Asus software is crap, i would avoid it like the plague if you love your system and want stable OS.


I agree completely about AIsuite, it is the work of The Devil.

Zenstates however is written by Elmor is tiny and works perfectly when the installer manages to install it. It was working fine for months after a bumpy start with the same error I get now. Recently after installing AISuite and it not even running I elected to use some AISuite cleaner software that has buggered everything up again.

In a sane world there would of course be no need for a secondary piece of software to clean up after a software suite. The fact there is a need shows the real state of affairs.

The latest Aura wont work (but that is a windows 10 Fall Creators Update issue I think).

Zenstates did continue to work for about a week after then today randomly died.

There is something that has been cropping up since the beginning for a group of people which prevents it from installing correctly.

Probably a simple fix if Elmor can get the time to isolate and resolve it.

I see your point about doing P state overclocks in the bios but that has its own set of caveats. I don't want to reboot to overclock when I can do it on the fly when I need to. If I did want to do it in the bios I would use Zenstates to find the max stable values anyway, thus removing the need to reboot a million times while figuring out the limits.

So Zenstates has a place in the world for some for a variety of reasons. At the moment I am using synthetic sensors in SIV64 so that my fans can modulate while monitoring 2 temperature sources GPU and CPU and I want to adjust fan curves. So I need to change the overclock before running Cinebench for example, change curve a bit and repeat.

Rebooting for every change a hundred times and not making a mistake when dealing with HEX in the bios is difficult, a recipe for disaster, would take ages and is unnecessary if Zenstates was functional.


----------



## DocYoda

Is this normal? I set it manual to 1.400. Why is my reading in CPU-Z and AIDA64 is 0.670-0.900. My temp is 70C+ in normal load. Am I missing something in BIOS settings. I am using current BIOS and using crosshair 6 extreme.


----------



## WarpenN1

Off the topic, liquid metal paste is like 10-15c better with Ryzen than best ordinary thermal paste kryonaut.









Kryonaut 1.35v prime95 70-76c
Conductonaut 1.44v prime95 72-76c

....


----------



## Serchio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Off the topic, liquid metal paste is like 10-15c better with Ryzen than best ordinary thermal paste kryonaut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kryonaut 1.35v prime95 70-76c
> Conductonaut 1.44v prime95 72-76c
> 
> ....


I hate metal paste - I have put it on my i5 2500k and after a year I got a temperatures around 90 C. I took the cooler off and I found that it dried up and I was unable to clean my CPU... So - for me it is not worth the effort.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Off the topic, liquid metal paste is like 10-15c better with Ryzen than best ordinary thermal paste kryonaut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kryonaut 1.35v prime95 70-76c
> Conductonaut 1.44v prime95 72-76c
> 
> ....


Do you have screenshots of this and what were your ambient temps?

Did you also test with same voltage?


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Off the topic, liquid metal paste is like 10-15c better with Ryzen than best ordinary thermal paste kryonaut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kryonaut 1.35v prime95 70-76c
> Conductonaut 1.44v prime95 72-76c
> 
> ....


I diledded my Intel 4770K and used LM and shaved off around 15c at full load. It was the best thing I ever did. I still have that sucker in my 2nd rig and it idles at 26c right now using air cooling. But I doubt that you'll get 10-15c improvement as a HFS>Heatsink/waterblock connection. I find that hard to believe.


----------



## DocYoda

HWInfo readings differ from Speccy and CPU-Z. Any comments on this settings? So far no freezing or crashing.
Running 1700X @ 3.8Ghz, 1.375V
Mem 2800Mhz 1.350V, 15-15-15-36


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Do you have screenshots of this and what were your ambient temps?
> 
> Did you also test with same voltage?


I'm not 100% sure if I have screenshots, maybe somewhere in my HDD or in this forum but I don't remember.

But I got little better temps when the liquid settled or(dried) than compared to just applied liquid paste. But I had to use a quite a lot of force to remove it







But I didn't break the CPU or mobo for that matter









I have to try prime95 again to see if kryonaut temps has gotten better because I only tested it after I applied it couple weeks back.

But with conductonaut my temps were with 1.35v about 65 (max) with silent mode on 25-30% fans

with kryonaut at 1.35v I have to keep performance mode on to keep it somewhere around 70-75c (with silent mode, temps peaked at 80c according to hwinfo


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cordelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> @Cordelay
> 
> Just a thought...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> * Mem sticks are in the correct slots ?
> * Does system also crash when you play a game on default memory speed + default CPU speed and usb to your sound system is not-connected?
> * GPU runs at full speed ? 4x/8x/16x
> * If using more then 1 GPU... Tried using just 1 GPU ? Does same behavior happen ?
> * Tried different GPU drivers ?
> * Tried using a different USB 2.0 port ?
> * Tried using USB 3.0 or 3.1 instead ?
> * Tried different USB drivers ?
> * Tried using another USBcable ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes to all, also just tried my old gtx 970 removing drivers and reinstalling them, same problem
Click to expand...

Possibly a faulty motherboard...
NOTE
Bad memory stick(s) or corrupted memory stick(s) can trow the same kind of behaviour
The last mentioned can possibly be fixed with Thaiphoon Burner... unless it has actual damage to it's hardware components... then it's best to RMA it imo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Why not try your luck with a different mem kit ? Flare X is not exactly the thing i would go for on Ryzen system. Perhaps you should try some better Gskill kit.
> Like this . Usually performs better.
> Might do the trick for you


Quote:


> What..?! FlareX is Samsung B-die and mines clock up to 3600 MHz...
> 
> FlareX is one of the best kits for Ryzen..
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dragon-Emperor*
> 
> FlareX is a G.Skill model of ram
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and it also is binned better than the cheaper ones which is why this is a very good combo with Ryzen.
Click to expand...

yes... my bad
i failed to check if they are b-die


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> The G.Skill CL15 3600 is the best binned sticks actually. The higher price on Flare X is just because they can. There are 2400 CL10 sticks as well that clocks just as high with low latency. Many forget about them and they do go for cheaper from time to time.
> http://www.corsair.com/en-eu/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-2-x-8gb-ddr4-dram-2400mhz-c10-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m2b2400c10
> 
> 
> 
> I have found that the 3600 CL15 and the 4266 CL19 sticks are about the same. There is definitely some differences in binning, but I have not been able to nail down exactly what they are.
> 
> For example, I have 4 sticks of 4266 CL19, and 4 sticks of 3600 CL15. All four of the 4266 (in any 2 stick combo) will run 3200 CL12-11-11-11-24 with some really good subs stable at about 1.465v, but the 3600 CL15 sticks will only run 3200 CL13-12-12-12-28 with looser subs at 1.47v.
> 
> That said, the 3600 CL15 will run 3466 with gear down disabled 14-14-14-14-28 and tight subs @1.44v, where the 4266 memory will only run 3466 14-14-14-14-28 with Gear down enabled with slightly looser subs @ 1.455v
> 
> The 3600 CL15 memory will run 3600 CL15-15-15-15-34 with good subs (still playing around to get 100% stable) @1.485v, where *the 4266 sticks will not even boot at 3600 CL15, but I can get then HCI stable at 3600 16-16-16-16-36 @ 1.46v*
> 
> I can get the 4266 memory to boot at 3733 CL18 (but not stable, have not even tried), where the 3600 CL15 sticks won't even train.
Click to expand...

Tnx for the tip








Gonna try loosen timings just a little
My 4266 set would run pretty okey on CL15 settings with subs at auto and ramvolts @ 1.45 but could not get it stable yet for the 3600 strap

Will try the 16-16-... setting Perhaps that will bring more luck

Can you share your settings for the HCI stable settings?
That might help me


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Possibly a faulty motherboard... It shouldn't crash at default settings
> yes... my bad
> i failed to check if they are b-die


NP Bud


----------



## Cpt Phasma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Pretty sure it's +5V


Thank you, sir! +1 rep


----------



## TH558

3466 CL14 will perform better than 3600 CL15


----------



## xxela

Does anybody know why the sleep option disappear from Windows 10 after I turn off SMT in BIOS?


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxela*
> 
> Does anybody know why the sleep option disappear from Windows 10 after I turn off SMT in BIOS?


It says right in the SMT enabled/disabled option that disabling it will stop sleep from working.

Look no further. If you want sleep to work, then leave SMT on.


----------



## lordzed83

Interesting if 1.0.0.7 microcode is out and about yet... It's November


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Interesting if 1.0.0.7 microcode is out and about yet... It's November


at the end of next week will be the first release candidate, but I'm not sure that they will give it to us. I think in 20 numbers it will take place








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH558*
> 
> 3466 CL14 will perform better than 3600 CL15


in view of the fact that not every "IMC" is able to work with such frequency it will be more useful to be 3466СL14


----------



## zulex

will there be any new bios before the release of agesa 1007.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> will there be any new bios before the release of agesa 1007.


will not be


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Why would you use software to overclock while you can do it in UEFI itself..?
> 
> I never used software to overclock because all programs are crappy and its really hard to get rid of.. That, and software overclocking is buggy because software readings are crap anyway on Asus boards...
> 
> I used Alsuite 3 once and its the worst software i ever installed.. I mean, it causes EC sensor corruption which results in stability issues, corrupted monitor software etc. etc. I FINALLY got rid of it using the cleaner tool and revo uninstaller in order to get rid of all the crap it installs.. But even then i needed to scan my registry manually to completely get rid of it..
> 
> Asus software is crap, i would avoid it like the plague if you love your system and want stable OS.


The good reason is more to test settings in software to see where things get unstable, and then move to UEFI for long term usage. There are some people who are really afraid to do even basic overclocking in BIOS, so a software based solution makes them feel better. Even then, I wouldn't bother with AI Suite due to the problems with the Asus services just not working(cannot write to memory location and such) while Ryzen Master will at least run without problems.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Interesting if 1.0.0.7 microcode is out and about yet... It's November


Elmor indicated that 1.0.0.7 requires a MASSIVE BIOS overhaul, which in turn, requires re-implementing all of the changes and options that are currently in the BIOS. All of this is to allow for Raven Ridge, Pinnacle Ridge and other future processors. Since it is such a massive change from prior AGESA versions, I have a hope it will also get Hynix memory to 3200(3066 isn't bad, but not quite to the rated speed yet). If it weren't for the crazy RAM price hikes, many(myself included) would be willing to go out and buy better memory, but going from $190 for 2x16GB CL16 to $350 for the exact same memory, not even better, just doesn't fit into my budget at the moment.


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Elmor indicated that 1.0.0.7 requires a MASSIVE BIOS overhaul, which in turn, requires re-implementing all of the changes and options that are currently in the BIOS. All of this is to allow for Raven Ridge, Pinnacle Ridge and other future processors. Since it is such a massive change from prior AGESA versions, I have a hope it will also get Hynix memory to 3200(3066 isn't bad, but not quite to the rated speed yet). If it weren't for the crazy RAM price hikes, many(myself included) would be willing to go out and buy better memory, but going from $190 for 2x16GB CL16 to $350 for the exact same memory, not even better, just doesn't fit into my budget at the moment.


My CMU16GX4M2C3200C16 Hynix C-die runs without issues at the rated speed of 3200 so not all Hynix got that problem


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Elmor indicated that 1.0.0.7 requires a MASSIVE BIOS overhaul, which in turn, requires re-implementing all of the changes and options that are currently in the BIOS. All of this is to allow for Raven Ridge, Pinnacle Ridge and other future processors. Since it is such a massive change from prior AGESA versions, I have a hope it will also get Hynix memory to 3200(3066 isn't bad, but not quite to the rated speed yet). If it weren't for the crazy RAM price hikes, many(myself included) would be willing to go out and buy better memory, but going from $190 for 2x16GB CL16 to $350 for the exact same memory, not even better, just doesn't fit into my budget at the moment.


For Hynix I have not yet found a BIOS better than 9945 (or 9943). My M-die runs fine and memtest-stable at 3200 and even 3300 (settings are in 24/7 stability thread).
1.0.0.7 may redo memory training in POST so everyone watch out, may be a bumpy ride the first release or two. 1usmus thinks (or maybe knows) it will come before end of the month. I think Asus will make sure B-die Samsung works first, so I expect 9945 to remain best for Hynix.


----------



## 1usmus

in our topic, some "cool" overclockers showed very low memory delays, super speeds. I found a way to repeat this glitch. In AI Suite it is necessary to increase the frequency of the processor as soon as the phenomenal result becomes. And these glitches are many. Here's an example




52к 3,8ghz + 100mhz = 53.3k

if you see that I use profanity - this is a case of deceiving people

for example, *Miksuu* - worthless rogue


----------



## Esenel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> in our topic, some "cool" overclockers showed very low memory delays, super speeds. I found a way to repeat this glitch. In AI Suite it is necessary to increase the frequency of the processor as soon as the phenomenal result becomes. And these glitches are many. Here's an example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52к 3,8ghz + 100mhz = 53.3k
> 
> if you see that I use profanity - this is a case of deceiving people
> 
> for example, *Miksuu* - worthless rogue


Hi I am not sure I get your point exactly. So when your CPU is clocked over 3.8 Ghz the RAM read and latency are displayed incorrect in AIDA?
So this is not the true speed?


----------



## Frikencio

I put 1.5 VSOC voltage by mistake (I meant 1.05V).

CPU still works...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> in our topic, some "cool" overclockers showed very low memory delays, super speeds. I found a way to repeat this glitch. In *AI Suite* it is necessary to increase the frequency of the processor as soon as the phenomenal result becomes. And these glitches are many. Here's an example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52к 3,8ghz + 100mhz = 53.3k
> 
> if you see that I use profanity - this is a case of deceiving people
> 
> for example, *Miksuu* - worthless rogue


Really..? You use Alsuite..? Its the worst software in the history of all software's...


----------



## Remarc

del


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Really..? You use Alsuite..? Its the worst software in the history of all software's...


...

I wrote about glitch, and I did not share the experience of using + for stress testing (debugging errors), this program is better than nothing


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esenel*
> 
> Hi I am not sure I get your point exactly. So when your CPU is clocked over 3.8 Ghz the RAM read and latency are displayed incorrect in AIDA?
> So this is not the true speed?


a picture with a frequency of 3.9 lies, a picture from 3.8 is true


----------



## elguero

wow you are a brave soul having AI Suite installed on your system.


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elguero*
> 
> wow you are a brave soul having AI Suite installed on your system.


AI Suite is very good to test voltages for stability for your RAM memories and check which voltage you need to fine tweak, without entering BIOS everytime to make the change. Once you've found your adecuate voltage settings and passed memtest, just uninstall AI Suite with the special uninstaller and you should be golden.


----------



## wisepds

I still have F9 error on boot... I mean, cold boot. I have tried Ryzen Timing software, adjust all timings, etc.. and nothing.. only 9920 bios works fine without cold boot (F9 error). When Pc starts, all run ok, i can pass all test, IBT, CINEBENCH, Y-CRUNCH... pc works fine at 100%, but at next morning... I push the button and F9, shutdown, and turn on itself and run well with memory at 3200 cl14. I'm on 1701 Bios with G-skill 3200 8GB x 4 Cl4 Samsung B-die.

Someone can help me?

Thanks!


----------



## Esenel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> a picture with a frequency of 3.9 lies, a picture from 3.8 is true


Always? And why does 3.8 not lie?
Does the same apply to Intel?
So if you see a 5 Ghz Intel the AIDA score is incorrect?

So what would be a true speed for 3466Mhz CL14?

And was my posting 2-3 pages ago incorrect?
Sorry for so much questions.


----------



## macxell

I'm on bios 1403 and i have 4 dimms G.Skill F4-3200c14-8gvr. I don't have any cold boot issue. I don't oc my cpu is stock, only thing i do was offset my voltage to - 0.02xxx. Sometimes the ram fail to train, but i set the counter to 4 and the second time is trying to boot is working normally.


----------



## Xzow

When CPU is on default/auto in everything including voltage, and it jumps to 1.48 or even 1.5 in readings in cpu-z and ryzen master during idle, does it actually jump that high or is it false reading? Why would it do that?


----------



## Moutsatsos

The last couple of weeks i m getting something very strange.I encode videos overnight and when everything is done the cpu doesn't return to idle state meaning Vcore and core voltage and cpu temp are stuck as if under stress and fans are stuck at max speed. This has been happening in both 9920 and 1701.I am using p state oc 3975 off 0.05.
Yesterday I forgot to press the button to start encoding and in the morning i found the cpu stack at idle state voltage,when i tried to stress it it didn't apply any vdrop and the encoding instead of been 2-3 fps was 0.04 so it was actually encoding but not in the full potential of the cpu.
At first i thought it was stressing the cpu that caused the issue but after yesterday I assume it just happens after some time.
Power options under windows is:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Bios Settings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[2017/11/08 16:53:58]
Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [39.75]
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3466MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Enabled]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
- CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.05000]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.01250]
DRAM Voltage [1.40000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [1.80000]
1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [2]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [15]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [15]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [15]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [35]
Trc_SM [54]
TrrdS_SM [6]
TrrdL_SM [9]
Tfaw_SM [36]
TwtrS_SM [4]
TwtrL_SM [12]
Twr_SM [12]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [2]
TwrwrScl_SM [2]
Trfc_SM [333]
Trfc2_SM [Auto]
Trfc4_SM [Auto]
Tcwl_SM [14]
Trtp_SM [8]
Trdwr_SM [Auto]
Twrrd_SM [3]
TwrwrSc_SM [1]
TwrwrSd_SM [7]
TwrwrDd_SM [7]
TrdrdSc_SM [1]
TrdrdSd_SM [5]
TrdrdDd_SM [5]
Tcke_SM [6]
ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [Auto]
RttWr [Auto]
RttPark [Auto]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [Auto]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 1]
CPU Current Capability [140%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
Active Frequency Mode [Disabled]
CPU Power Duty Control [Extreme]
CPU Power Phase Control [Optimized]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
DRAM Current Capability [130%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.40000]
Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Enabled]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
Intel LAN Controller [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [Samsung SSD 840 PRO Series]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
Corsair Voyager 1100 [Auto]
USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Auto]
USB3_6 [Auto]
USB3_7 [Auto]
USB3_8 [Auto]
USB3_9 [Auto]
USB3_10 [Auto]
USB2_11 [Auto]
USB2_12 [Auto]
USB2_13 [Auto]
USB2_14 [Auto]
USB_15 [Auto]
USB_16 [Auto]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Manual]
CPU Upper Temperature [60]
CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
CPU Middle Temperature [50]
CPU Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [80]
CPU Lower Temperature [40]
CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 2 Upper Temperature [60]
Chassis Fan 2 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle Temperature [50]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [80]
Chassis Fan 2 Lower Temperature [40]
Chassis Fan 2 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 3 Upper Temperature [60]
Chassis Fan 3 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 3 Middle Temperature [50]
Chassis Fan 3 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [80]
Chassis Fan 3 Lower Temperature [40]
Chassis Fan 3 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
IOMMU [Auto]
Remote Display Feature [Auto]
Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Auto]
POST Delay Time [3 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Disabled]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [3]
Profile Name [3975 3466 14]
Save to Profile [1]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


Monitoring with HWinfo.
The pc doesn't go to sleep mode.
Bios reset doesn't fix that.
No creator updates no updates or changes in general.
I m just wondering if anyone else is having this issue and what could cause it.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Looks like it's your windows doing that. "Maximum processor frequency 0" ???


----------



## Moutsatsos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Looks like it's your windows doing that. "Maximum processor frequency 0" ???


Yea that's what it looks like but i haven't changed anything in windows since the last time i remember it working as it should.
Max freg 0= any bios takes over,if i remember correctly.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esenel*
> 
> Always? And why does 3.8 not lie?
> Does the same apply to Intel?
> So if you see a 5 Ghz Intel the AIDA score is incorrect?
> 
> So what would be a true speed for 3466Mhz CL14?
> 
> And was my posting 2-3 pages ago incorrect?
> Sorry for so much questions.


Because 3.8 value are set in the BIOS, and 3.9 was set in Windows. And I saw this glitch. In addition, the "INTEL MLC 3.4" test shows an identical latency/memory bandwidth. 3466 has 54 54 52.
I do not find the message, send again please


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> I still have F9 error on boot... I mean, cold boot. I have tried Ryzen Timing software, adjust all timings, etc.. and nothing.. only 9920 bios works fine without cold boot (F9 error). When Pc starts, all run ok, i can pass all test, IBT, CINEBENCH, Y-CRUNCH... pc works fine at 100%, but at next morning... I push the button and F9, shutdown, and turn on itself and run well with memory at 3200 cl14. I'm on 1701 Bios with G-skill 3200 8GB x 4 Cl4 Samsung B-die.
> 
> Someone can help me?
> 
> Thanks!


try it:

CAD_BUS 20 20 30 30








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elguero*
> 
> wow you are a brave soul having AI Suite installed on your system.


I spend a lot of time on tests, if this program was not there, it would have been much longer. I'm not saying that I like it, but I do not see any other way out.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> I still have F9 error on boot... I mean, cold boot. I have tried Ryzen Timing software, adjust all timings, etc.. and nothing.. only 9920 bios works fine without cold boot (F9 error). When Pc starts, all run ok, i can pass all test, IBT, CINEBENCH, Y-CRUNCH... pc works fine at 100%, but at next morning... I push the button and F9, shutdown, and turn on itself and run well with memory at 3200 cl14. I'm on 1701 Bios with G-skill 3200 8GB x 4 Cl4 Samsung B-die.
> 
> Someone can help me?
> 
> Thanks!


Do what I do. Last time i turned pc off was like July. its running 24/7 no cold bug then :]


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moutsatsos*
> 
> Yea that's what it looks like but i haven't changed anything in windows since the last time i remember it working as it should.
> Max freg 0= any bios takes over,if i remember correctly.


I just make my own power plan with everything 100% and no HDD or any other power saving options and switch to it when heavy workload is expected.


----------



## wisepds

Ok, i'll try.. thank you very much!!


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Do what I do. Last time i turned pc off was like July. its running 24/7 no cold bug then :]


Hehehe....here in spain electricity is too expensive... not a great deal


----------



## Esenel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esenel*
> 
> Thanks to 1usmus and his tool I achieved a new stable at 3466 CL14
> 
> I was able to lower the volts quite a lot, but my ram didn't get enough cooling for HCI, so I had to max the fans and then it passed 400%.
> 
> 
> 
> BankGroupSwap Alt: Enabled
> 
> 
> 
> BankGroupSwap Alt: Disabled


Quoting myself for 1usmus :-D
A but I set the frequency in the bios, so it should be correct.
Just when tuning it in windows. I see.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Hehehe....here in spain electricity is too expensive... not a great deal


well my pc is selling hashrate to nicehash so its MAKING MONEY aka paying all my elctrics and gas bills :]


----------



## Anty

And free heating for winter


----------



## mackanz

Anyone have a handy guide how to use zenstates?


----------



## ggdfdgd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> Anyone have a handy guide how to use zenstates?


The only guide you need: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzxn1hS7Nq4


----------



## mackanz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggdfdgd3*
> 
> The only guide you need: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzxn1hS7Nq4


Before i throw away 20 minutes on that video, is there an actual guide to zenstates in there that i asked of?
I just watched 5 minutes of it and it was enough for me to determine he was full of crap. No zenstates to be seen in there.


----------



## ggdfdgd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> Before i throw away 20 minutes on that video, is there an actual guide to zenstates in there that i asked of?
> I just watched 5 minutes of it and it was enough for me to determine he was full of crap. No zenstates to be seen in there.


What do you expect from p-state overclocking? If it's power savings or longevity then you're simply wasting your time. No there's no actual guide in that video and do you know who buildzoid is? The video isn't meant as a definitive be all end all explanation of why p-state overclocking for the reasons people usually do it isn't worth it but merely a "short" proof of how minimal the power savings are made solely because people kept bugging him about p-state overclocking to which he had always said it's not worth it.


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> Before i throw away 20 minutes on that video, is there an actual guide to zenstates in there that i asked of?
> I just watched 5 minutes of it and it was enough for me to determine he was full of crap. No zenstates to be seen in there.


You don't need a guide on Zenstates. Install, open and set your multiplier and voltage...


----------



## mackanz

My reasons for zenstate is not powersavings. It's for testing cpu behavior outside UEFI.

@mct1980 thanks, no settings needed in bios at all for zenstates to "activate" or working as intended?


----------



## ggdfdgd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> My reasons for zenstate is not powersavings. It's for testing cpu behavior outside UEFI.
> 
> @mct1980 thanks, no settings needed in bios at all for zenstates to "activate" or working as intended?


Just make sure to always disable core performance boost from the Ai Tweaker tab when overclocking. And if you simply want to be able to change the CPU multiplier in OS why not use Ryzen Master?


----------



## mackanz

Thanks. I figured auto vcore and auto core ratio is the way in bios, right? Can't even get this app to start. Ran as admin and all. Few reboots too.

Edit: Finally got it to work. Thanks.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> ...
> 
> I wrote about glitch, and I did not share the experience of using + for stress testing (debugging errors), this program is better than nothing


I found this as well way back @ page 300. If you change the CPU speed in AiSuite AIDA will kick some CRAZY high bench numbers. You have to set CPU speed in the bios, but you can change the CPU and DRAM voltages in Aisuite while stability testing.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> HWInfo readings differ from Speccy and CPU-Z. Any comments on this settings? So far no freezing or crashing.
> Running 1700X @ 3.8Ghz, 1.375V
> Mem 2800Mhz 1.350V, 15-15-15-36


Comments? Yeah sure....

Who puts mechanical hard drives in rigs anymore?

I honestly didn't think people still did that. I think it's been almost a decade since I put a spinner in a main rig.

Comment end.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> HWInfo readings differ from Speccy and CPU-Z. Any comments on this settings? So far no freezing or crashing.
> Running 1700X @ 3.8Ghz, 1.375V
> Mem 2800Mhz 1.350V, 15-15-15-36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments? Yeah sure....
> 
> Who puts mechanical hard drives in rigs anymore?
> 
> I honestly didn't think people still did that. I think it's been almost a decade since I put a spinner in a main rig.
> 
> Comment end.
Click to expand...

People that use the PC for video and games use HDD.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Comments? Yeah sure....
> 
> Who puts mechanical hard drives in rigs anymore?
> 
> I honestly didn't think people still did that. I think it's been almost a decade since I put a spinner in a main rig.


Seriously? You don't understand why people could possibly have mechanical hard drives still? Are you that short-sighted or are you just playing the "look at me I have enough money to by multiple terabytes of SSD" card?


----------



## Silent Scone

Both my X299 and X370 systems have one or two mechanical drives. Depends on the workload, but to think users don't have them anymore I would agree is very short-sighted.


----------



## DocYoda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> People that use the PC for video and games use HDD.


I cant have 60TB+ of storage with just SSDs. Though I also have SSDs, I cant avoid gettings HDDs. But I have to disagree that the use of HDDs are for people who only watch videos and play games.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Comments? Yeah sure....
> 
> Who puts mechanical hard drives in rigs anymore?
> 
> I honestly didn't think people still did that. I think it's been almost a decade since I put a spinner in a main rig.
> 
> Comment end.


I got 2 TB drive for torrenting movies. Got nvme for system and ssd for games


----------



## Ryoz

for data storage, most people is still using mechanical drive


----------



## webhito

Same, 16tb on 2 wd red drives, one for plex and the other for all sort of game isos. Got a 2tb ssd exclusively for steam but its not big enough for my collection. Mind you, the ssd cost me only 300 making it a great deal.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I promise I'll buy and change all of my 10TB of HDD storage to M.2s as soon as I win my first million on lottery.


----------



## carlosdivega

SSD's are rocking the machine.

My Ryzen rig runs with a M.2 TeamGroup Cadera 480 GB for Windows 10 and the apps.
For gaming there is a 480 GB SSD raid 1 storage group.
For photo and video editing there is a 512 GB SSD raid 1 storage group.
So in the ryzen machine itself there is no spinning drive








For archival there is a NAS in raid 1 config connected over iSCSI.

As second NAS longterm storage is a NAS with 12 terra netto storage space.


----------



## Xzow

Does anyone here play World of Warcraft? My system seems much less stable during that game than other things.


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> Does anyone here play World of Warcraft? My system seems much less stable during that game than other things.


I mainly play WoW and never had 'special' problems specifically with that while messing around with stability on OC.
At the moment I'm at 3.7 on my Ryzen1700X and 3200 DRAM with 1usmus Fast settings.
Runs smooth as hell.

What exactly happens to you and which settings are you on? Which other stability tests passed?


----------



## Gadfly

Messed around with my overclock a little bit:

Memory 3466 14-14-14-14-28-1T Gear Down Disabled:



CPU 4.1ghz @ 1.375v





I will have to create a profile and try to run the memory at 3600 15-15-15-15-30 with Gear down enabled / 16-16-16-16-32 Gear down disabled to see if I can get it stable. I cannot get 3600 15-15-15-15-32/34/36 stable no matter what I try.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Do what I do. Last time i turned pc off was like July. its running 24/7 no cold bug then :]


really a shame this cold bug issue still exists. Been a fan of Asus crosshair boards lineup, but this CH VI Hero is crap. Absolutely crap. Bet this is a design/manufacture problem.
A Board that should be for overclockers and I can't even boot with default setup.


----------



## LicSqualo

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> I agree completely about AIsuite, it is the work of The Devil.
> 
> Zenstates however is written by Elmor is tiny and works perfectly when the installer manages to install it. It was working fine for months after a bumpy start with the same error I get now. Recently after installing AISuite and it not even running I elected to use some AISuite cleaner software that has buggered everything up again.
> 
> In a sane world there would of course be no need for a secondary piece of software to clean up after a software suite. The fact there is a need shows the real state of affairs.
> 
> The latest Aura wont work (but that is a windows 10 Fall Creators Update issue I think).
> Zenstates did continue to work for about a week after then today randomly died.
> There is something that has been cropping up since the beginning for a group of people which prevents it from installing correctly.
> Probably a simple fix if Elmor can get the time to isolate and resolve it.
> 
> I see your point about doing P state overclocks in the bios but that has its own set of caveats. I don't want to reboot to overclock when I can do it on the fly when I need to. If I did want to do it in the bios I would use Zenstates to find the max stable values anyway, thus removing the need to reboot a million times while figuring out the limits.
> 
> So Zenstates has a place in the world for some for a variety of reasons. At the moment I am using synthetic sensors in SIV64 so that my fans can modulate while monitoring 2 temperature sources GPU and CPU and I want to adjust fan curves. So I need to change the overclock before running Cinebench for example, change curve a bit and repeat.
> Rebooting for every change a hundred times and not making a mistake when dealing with HEX in the bios is difficult, a recipe for disaster, would take ages and is unnecessary if Zenstates was functional.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Messed around with my overclock a little bit:
> 
> Memory 3466 14-14-14-14-28-1T Gear Down Disabled:
> 
> 
> 
> CPU 4.1ghz @ 1.375v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to create a profile and try to run the memory at 3600 15-15-15-15-30 with Gear down enabled / 16-16-16-16-32 Gear down disabled to see if I can get it stable. I cannot get 3600 15-15-15-15-32/34/36 stable no matter what I try.






Hi Gadfly,
thank you for sharing!








Mine 1700 actually run at 4120 Mhz (with 1.39 under load and 1,44 in idle) with a base clock (bck) of 101Mhz and ram @3500 with 3466 ratio and 3200 fast timings + I've touched some timings accordingly with 1usmus (is a 3600C16 Gskill RGB 2x 8Gb kit).
I noted you still use the wrong IBT (without AVX extension). Take the right version on AMD Fx thread (if you want).
This is a smart IBT test to compare the results.


Do you reach 3600 with bck overclock? or with the ratio (3600) and 100 bck?


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> I mainly play WoW and never had 'special' problems specifically with that while messing around with stability on OC.
> At the moment I'm at 3.7 on my Ryzen1700X and 3200 DRAM with 1usmus Fast settings.
> Runs smooth as hell.
> 
> What exactly happens to you and which settings are you on? Which other stability tests passed?


I passed 1000% on memtest with ram at 3066, during WoW I crashed. CPU is at default everything and RAM is at DOCP standard + ProctODT 68.6 ohm.
I've also been fairly stable on 3200 otherwise but crash constantly from WoW.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> I passed 1000% on memtest with ram at 3066, during WoW I crashed. CPU is at default everything and RAM is at DOCP standard + ProctODT 68.6 ohm.
> I've also been fairly stable on 3200 otherwise but crash constantly from WoW.


What is the SPD read out on your memory sticks? Is it 2400Mhz? If so does it crash with that speed?


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> I still have F9 error on boot... I mean, cold boot. I have tried Ryzen Timing software, adjust all timings, etc.. and nothing.. only 9920 bios works fine without cold boot (F9 error). When Pc starts, all run ok, i can pass all test, IBT, CINEBENCH, Y-CRUNCH... pc works fine at 100%, but at next morning... I push the button and F9, shutdown, and turn on itself and run well with memory at 3200 cl14. I'm on 1701 Bios with G-skill 3200 8GB x 4 Cl4 Samsung B-die.
> 
> Someone can help me?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> try it:
> 
> CAD_BUS 20 20 30 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elguero*
> 
> wow you are a brave soul having AI Suite installed on your system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spend a lot of time on tests, if this program was not there, it would have been much longer. I'm not saying that I like it, but I do not see any other way out.
Click to expand...

If your in it for using only the voltages... you'd be better off using TurboV Core application
That tool can be found on the disk that came with the Crosshair VI Hero motherboard


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LicSqualo*
> 
> 
> Hi Gadfly,
> thank you for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine 1700 actually run at 4120 Mhz (with 1.39 under load and 1,44 in idle) with a base clock (bck) of 101Mhz and ram @3500 with 3466 ratio and 3200 fast timings + I've touched some timings accordingly with 1usmus (is a 3600C16 Gskill RGB 2x 8Gb kit).
> I noted you still use the wrong IBT (without AVX extension). Take the right version on AMD Fx thread (if you want).
> This is a smart IBT test to compare the results.
> 
> 
> Do you reach 3600 with bck overclock? or with the ratio (3600) and 100 bck?


Quite good







My Ryzen hits >1900 at 4.1 GHz. Not sure if can reach 3600 MHz on my system. I can atleast boot at 3600-16


----------



## Pilotasso

Guys what is the best fan control software that I can use with the CH6?
I tried speedfan but it doesnt recognize this board yet.

I have 3 corsair RGB ML 120's connected to the fan headers on the motherboard.

Objective: get rid of AI suite (which currently I use to control the fans)


----------



## NotAgain

Has anyone else had problems with the PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth switch?
I've been running my system for months now with this set to X1 without any problems at all. Rebooted several times, no problems.
Did my first shutdown in months and now it seems to be locked to Auto/X4.

As soon as there is a card in the PCIEX4_3 slot, the PCIEX1_1, PCIEX1_2, and PCIEX1_3 slots are all disabled and my devices disappear.
I've cleared the CMOS, updated to the latest 0052 Beta BIOS (from 1701) and nothing seems to work, short of removing the card in the X4_3 slot.
Can anyone help?


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> Guys what is the best fan control software that I can use with the CH6?
> I tried speedfan but it doesnt recognize this board yet.
> 
> I have 3 corsair RGB ML 120's connected to the fan headers on the motherboard.
> 
> Objective: get rid of AI suite (which currently I use to control the fans)


Is Speedfan even being developed anymore?

I'm using SIV64. It can control corsair link stuff. But corsair link software is not that bad now.

Siv is nice because of its small footprint and you can use multiple temperature sources for each corsair link fan by setting up a synthetic source and using that.. Works really well with a corsair commander mini, ax1200i , and h110i. Can also do GFX fans.

Surprisingly it does not control motherboard fans.

Of course Asus should provide a simple standalone bulletproof fan control program, not the cancerous abortion that AISuite is.


----------



## Pilotasso

well I have the button controller it came with, no USB interface. The headers are on the motherboard and thats all I have to work with regarding RPM adjustments.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> Guys what is the best fan control software that I can use with the CH6?
> I tried speedfan but it doesnt recognize this board yet.
> 
> I have 3 corsair RGB ML 120's connected to the fan headers on the motherboard.
> 
> Objective: get rid of AI suite (which currently I use to control the fans)


There is no good fan control software, its all crap. Your best luck is to use the motherboard headers and control them via BIOS like i have, it works like a charm.

Good luck on removing Alsuite, it can be quite a pain to get rid of all the crap it installs..


----------



## dorbot

Found this on a forum.

If you are on Windows Fall Creators and latest aura wont install or run properly try this.

A solution that helped me: 
Right click the zip (aura download from asus site) file and hit properties. 
At the bottom click the "Unblock" check box then hit OK. 
Unzip the zip and run AsusSetup.exe as Administrator. You must unblock the ZIP before you extract the files.

Also

Go to C:\Windows\SysWOW64\drivers\AsIO.sys > give your self permission through the security tab seem to fix it for me.

Hope that helps someone.

Just need to figure out Zenstates now. Another permissions thing perhaps?


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> People that use the PC for video and games use HDD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant have 60TB+ of storage with just SSDs. Though I also have SSDs, I cant avoid gettings HDDs. But I have to disagree that the use of HDDs are for people who only watch videos and play games.
Click to expand...

I did not say only people that store Video and play games. I was just giving a example of HDD use.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RossiOCUK*
> 
> Seriously? You don't understand why people could possibly have mechanical hard drives still? Are you that short-sighted or are you just playing the "look at me I have enough money to by multiple terabytes of SSD" card?


Naw, I'm playing the "How could you not have a server in 2017 or at least an NAS if you have a need to store large amounts of data" card.

That old one.... heh.

I get really surprised when I see people on here putting spinners in their main rigs..... Really not my cup of tea.


----------



## Algy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Messed around with my overclock a little bit:
> 
> Memory 3466 14-14-14-14-28-1T Gear Down Disabled:
> 
> 
> 
> CPU 4.1ghz @ 1.375v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to create a profile and try to run the memory at 3600 15-15-15-15-30 with Gear down enabled / 16-16-16-16-32 Gear down disabled to see if I can get it stable. I cannot get 3600 15-15-15-15-32/34/36 stable no matter what I try.


How do you achieved such a low temp on your dimms with 1.46v ?! With 1.35v @ 3200mhz fast, I get 43c


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Algy*
> 
> How do you achieved such a low temp on your dimms with 1.46v ?! With 1.35v @ 3200mhz fast, I get 43c


Well... I made a duct out of a camaro leaflet I got at a car show to blow air from a front radiator fan on the dimms.....


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> What is the SPD read out on your memory sticks? Is it 2400Mhz? If so does it crash with that speed?


Do I check that with thaiphoon? Also, it crashed even on default now after I reset CMOS. Which is 2133mhz I think.
I'm a bit worried now. Wondering if this is some game specific issue or if I screwed something up. Gonna run memtest again later.


----------



## Moutsatsos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Well... I made a duct out of a camaro leaflet I got at a car show to blow air from a front radiator fan on the dimms.....


Dude honestly...
++


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> Has anyone else had problems with the PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth switch?
> I've been running my system for months now with this set to X1 without any problems at all. Rebooted several times, no problems.
> Did my first shutdown in months and now it seems to be locked to Auto/X4.
> 
> As soon as there is a card in the PCIEX4_3 slot, the PCIEX1_1, PCIEX1_2, and PCIEX1_3 slots are all disabled and my devices disappear.
> I've cleared the CMOS, updated to the latest 0052 Beta BIOS (from 1701) and nothing seems to work, short of removing the card in the X4_3 slot.
> Can anyone help?


Well if anyone cares, after leaving the system off overnight and switching it on today, it's working as it should.
Again: this is after clearing the CMOS, shutting it down and leaving it disconnected from power (until all the LEDs went out), updating the BIOS, pulling all the cards out and reseating them, trying different orders etc.
No idea why something like that would happen, but it's more than a little frustrating. I spent a couple of hours troubleshooting before giving up and switching it off for the night.


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> I passed 1000% on memtest with ram at 3066, during WoW I crashed. CPU is at default everything and RAM is at DOCP standard + ProctODT 68.6 ohm.
> I've also been fairly stable on 3200 otherwise but crash constantly from WoW.


I would say this is not related to your Ryzen and more like another problem with WoW itself caused by Windows, drivers or whatever. You should look what exactly causes this try google with the crash information you have.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> really a shame this cold bug issue still exists. Been a fan of Asus crosshair boards lineup, but this CH VI Hero is crap. Absolutely crap. Bet this is a design/manufacture problem.
> A Board that should be for overclockers and I can't even boot with default setup.


So You blaming Msi Gigabyte Asus Asrock for AMDs ****y designed cpus?? Interesting.

Im overclocking since 286sx times and can honestly say that C6H is best board i had pleasure You read right PLEASURE to work with.

Cant remember last time i had so much good time with platdorm tunig. Maybe my asus maximus and 2500k platform.

So maybe first have a look how crap Other ryzen boards are like gigabyte eith their pathetic vrm design before whining on asus one??

@elmor hows things looking ??


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> Guys what is the best fan control software that I can use with the CH6?
> I tried speedfan but it doesnt recognize this board yet.
> 
> I have 3 corsair RGB ML 120's connected to the fan headers on the motherboard.
> 
> Objective: get rid of AI suite (which currently I use to control the fans)


Use auto tune in bios mate. Best solution i found


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Well... I made a duct out of a camaro leaflet I got at a car show to blow air from a front radiator fan on the dimms.....


I got few 120/140mm led fans id could stick on top of my ddrs tempting


----------



## xrodney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Naw, I'm playing the "How could you not have a server in 2017 or at least a NAS if you have a need to store large amounts of data" card.
> 
> That old one.... heh.
> 
> I get really surprised when I see people on here putting spinners in their main rigs..... Really not my cup of tea.


Thing is, that using external NAS might sense in case you have very low or extremely high requirements that would justify the cost.
If you are right in the middle then standard NAS is too slow and good enough NAS solution is too expensive.

I actually have NAS server, however, it's too slow and too expensive to operate in the long run as an extension require either replacement of disks over time or adding additional RAID controller (and new mobo+CPU to get more PCI-e lanes as well) and additional disks and performance is still limited by the network (1Gbit and additional latency).
So I am moving back to having multiple high capacity and high-performance spinners in my main rig with little NAS just for backup of critical files.

Of course, I could go for upgrading the home network to 10Gbit and getting NAS which support some kind of "storage over ethernet" protocols to reduce latency, but that upgrade alone would cost at least 4 times more than the whole main rig including spinners.

So, if 1-2 TB of SSD is too small capacity and small 1Gb/s NAS storage is not enough, then going for spinners in your rig is actually the only cost-effective option.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esenel*
> 
> Quoting myself for 1usmus :-D
> A but I set the frequency in the bios, so it should be correct.
> Just when tuning it in windows. I see.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> Quite good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Ryzen hits >1900 at 4.1 GHz. Not sure if can reach 3600 MHz on my system. I can atleast boot at 3600-16


your result is cheating, glitch

I found a way how to do it, I advise you to remain silent and not mislead people


----------



## Esenel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> your result is cheating, glitch
> 
> I found a way how to do it, I advise you to remain silent and not mislead people


Sorry 1usmus, but as i set all my values just in bios and do not have any windows tweaking tool for CPU installed and align with the values you mentioned for 3466CL14 (53-54k) I feel a bit offended









I also did a retest at 3800 Mhz (set in Bios) similar result:


And the result at 3950 Mhz for which you occuse me:


and they are also lower then the Stilt
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/18090#post_26134575

It's not nice of you to occuse me


----------



## Amir007

I finally got a chance to mess around with my G.SKILL Flare X Series F4-3200C14-8GFX. I'm actually very impressed that I was able to boot @3466Mhz. I just upped the DRAM voltage to 1.4 and now able to play all my games without a single crash. I didn't even need to touch my timings that I had set for 3200Mhz. I see there's another option in bios for 3600Mhz but I highly doubt it'll boot at cl14 and no reason to use CL15 or CL16 even if i can it at 3600mhz correct? It wouldn't be faster than [email protected]?



So far I'm extremely impressed by this motherboard. When I had the Taichi I couldn't even boot it at 4Ghz on the CPU and anything above 3200Mhz on Ram would freeze my windows. It was by far the worst mobo I've ever used. I couldn't even get it to run stable at everything default. In cinebench it was only utilizing 4 cores instead of 8 on that lemon of a bios.

Tom's Hardware just reported quality control issues on Intel version of Taichi as well: sounds like Elvis has left the building

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/asrock-z370-taichi-intel-coffee-lake-atx-motherboard,5279-4.html
Scroll down and read: Firmware Updates: The Post Game Show


----------



## LicSqualo

The only way to see "Infinity" at 1800 Mhz







or ram at 3600 Mhz







(on my system, but mine is not different) is via base clock overclock.








No matter what timing I use...







only 3466 ratio boot correct for me until now.


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> I
> I see there's another option in bios for 3600Mhz but I highly doubt it'll boot at cl14 and no reason to use CL15 or CL16 even if i can it at 3600mhz correct? It wouldn't be faster than [email protected]?


You are right. Builtin profile for 3600 works but is slower than tuned [email protected] in all cases (except AIDA). The best I could use was [email protected] but it was too unstable. [email protected] will not even boot (green LED lights up and it won't proceed to training). Tuned [email protected] should be better than [email protected] but I had no luck booting at that speed.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> You are right. Builtin profile for 3600 works but is slower than tuned [email protected] in all cases (except AIDA). The best I could use was [email protected] but it was too unstable. [email protected] will not even boot (green LED lights up and it won't proceed to training). Tuned [email protected] should be better than [email protected] but I had no luck booting at that speed.


Thanks Anty - I'll just leave it at 3466Mhz which is beyond what I even expected from this mobo, cpu and Ram








I love this mobo. My first time owning Asus brand too.

I forgot to post my Ryzen Timing Checker screen shot. Anything here I can tweak to give me a few more extra points in Aida test?


----------



## Anty

tRAS, tRC and few more. Check 1usmus tool http://www.overclock.net/t/1640919/ryzen-dram-calculator-overclocking-dram/


----------



## slinkeril

Just installed and plumbed in a Vega 64 card to my rig, been trying to run the 3d Mark time spy benchmark tool. However it crashes on the cpu test at the same point each time. My system is on 1403 and has been rock solid in every aspect until now. 4.03 GHz 3200 MHz ram. I noticed the temp at crash and restart is getting pretty hot, 67 Tdie 87 Tctr. Could the temp be an issue, or anyone else notice this? 1.4V set for the cpu. I am hesitant to put more voltage into the cpu, will reapply TIM to the CPU and try again as well. I feel with coolant temps in my loop at 27-33C the cpu shouldnt be getting up to 67C.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moutsatsos*
> 
> Dude honestly...
> ++


If it works... it isn't stupid









the plan was to make a rough on to see how it works. Since it works so well, I will make a clean one out of poster board and then do a carbon fiber wrap on it so it doesn't look so ghetto.


----------



## Forsaken1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slinkeril*
> 
> Just installed and plumbed in a Vega 64 card to my rig, been trying to run the 3d Mark time spy benchmark tool. However it crashes on the cpu test at the same point each time. My system is on 1403 and has been rock solid in every aspect until now. 4.03 GHz 3200 MHz ram. I noticed the temp at crash and restart is getting pretty hot, 67 Tdie 87 Tctr. Could the temp be an issue, or anyone else notice this? 1.4V set for the cpu. I am hesitant to put more voltage into the cpu, will reapply TIM to the CPU and try again as well. I feel with coolant temps in my loop at 27-33C the cpu shouldnt be getting up to 67C.


Cpu Temp a little high.I would repaste cpu.Is the graphics card overclocked on run?Had a similar issue where it would fail same spot when graphics card Overclocked.

Nice rig.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slinkeril*
> 
> Just installed and plumbed in a Vega 64 card to my rig, been trying to run the 3d Mark time spy benchmark tool. However it crashes on the cpu test at the same point each time. My system is on 1403 and has been rock solid in every aspect until now. 4.03 GHz 3200 MHz ram. I noticed the temp at crash and restart is getting pretty hot, 67 Tdie 87 Tctr. Could the temp be an issue, or anyone else notice this? 1.4V set for the cpu. I am hesitant to put more voltage into the cpu, will reapply TIM to the CPU and try again as well. I feel with coolant temps in my loop at 27-33C the cpu shouldnt be getting up to 67C.


Remember: Ryzen CPU's ARE temperature sensitive, the required voltage to remain stable WILL go up a significant amount when the CPU reaches @66-68'C. Simply put, your new video card is pushing your loop temp up, your CPU is crossing it's temperature threshold and requires more voltage to be stable.

Vega video cards dump a lot of heat into the loop, over 450w at stock clocks. A high quality 360mm radiator, @ 1GPH of coolant flow and some high pressure high CFM fans @ 2500 rpm (push pull) can dissipate about 400w - 430w. So you will need at least two good 360mm rads with good push pull fans to push your CPU temps back down. So you might want to try increasing the flow rate and increase the CFM though the rads to see if you can bring the temps back down.

Also as long as your blocks are nickle plated, you might also want to switch to a liquid metal TIM, that will get your a few degrees C off your load temp.

Finally, how are you stress testing your CPU? 3D Mark's time spy CPU test is a short and low stress application. It doesn't generate anywhere near as much heat as say Prime95 or IBT. You should be able to pass a stress test for at least 2 hours, You also should run at least one stress test that will run your GPU and your CPU at the same time, such as ROG Real bench. 1 hour is normally more than enough to fully heat soak your loop and test system stability.


----------



## LicSqualo

Can someone sharing the result of 3600 Mhz ram?








I'm really curious







and envious...







... this is my actual setting 24/7.



I noted a relation between the latency and the Level3 Cache copy in AIDA64 test, if mine is under 68 ns the copy value is under 400 Gb/sec, if major of 68 is near 500 Gb/s


----------



## Gettz8488

Having this weird problem and haven’t been able to nail it down. Even with ram default settings after a couple hours of playing games suddenly the game will crash and become corrupted then my pc will bsod. This is a memory issue I️ assume?


----------



## slinkeril

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Remember: Ryzen CPU's ARE temperature sensitive, the required voltage to remain stable WILL go up a significant amount when the CPU reaches @66-68'C. Simply put, your new video card is pushing your loop temp up, your CPU is crossing it's temperature threshold and requires more voltage to be stable.
> 
> Vega video cards dump a lot of heat into the loop, over 450w at stock clocks. A high quality 360mm radiator, @ 1GPH of coolant flow and some high pressure high CFM fans @ 2500 rpm (push pull) can dissipate about 400w - 430w. So you will need at least two good 360mm rads with good push pull fans to push your CPU temps back down. So you might want to try increasing the flow rate and increase the CFM though the rads to see if you can bring the temps back down.
> 
> Also as long as your blocks are nickle plated, you might also want to switch to a liquid metal TIM, that will get your a few degrees C off your load temp.
> 
> Finally, how are you stress testing your CPU? 3D Mark's time spy CPU test is a short and low stress application. It doesn't generate anywhere near as much heat as say Prime95 or IBT. You should be able to pass a stress test for at least 2 hours, You also should run at least one stress test that will run your GPU and your CPU at the same time, such as ROG Real bench. 1 hour is normally more than enough to fully heat soak your loop and test system stability.


I had done IBT and Prime95 months ago and had stability of 6 hours, then i stopped the test on Prime95.
Actually the temperature of the loop is the same as prior to adding the GPU to the loop, it rarely goes above 35C, i have a temperature probe directly in the coolant to measure this. The temp on the VEGA card rarely goes above 45C on the loop with what i have done. Unfortunately the CPU block is copper and not nickel. My loop has just 1 360mm rad with 3 vardar pressure fans, so im not concerned about heat soak and the coolant temp going too high while gaming and streaming coolant temp leveled off at 39C for a few hours. 2 360mm rads with push pull is immense overkill. THe d5 pump is on maximum flow rate at all times.

I will try new thermal paste as well, it feels that with a delta of 40C between the coolant temp and the CPU, it should not get so high of a reading, ill also try ticking up the voltage to 1.41 or maybe LLC4.

EXTRA INFO: EDIT: My rad specs are 1800rpm 450W dissipation @ 10C delta
2100prm 500W dissipation @ 10C delta
1800rpm 600W dissipation @ 15C delta
2100rpm 650W dissipation @ 15C delta


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> What are your settings? CPU LLC? CPU volts? Etc.


I decided to move away from p-states for now as I realized according to AIDA it doesn't really save me much on the electric bill







It idles at around 33 [email protected]@1.4vcore. I forgot what it was idling when on p-state with 5% Minimum processor state via Ryzen power options. It really wasn't that much despite vcore/Mhz drop on idle. I don't know if its a placebo thing but when I game BF1 Online I noticed less stuttering without p-state, so who knows.

Here are the settings you asked about: Sorry for the delay. it's a very simple OC in bios.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













My new high Cinebench score at 4Ghz and 3466Mhz on Ram. Very pleased. I'm glad I did my research and got me the AMD certified ram by G.Skill. (Flare X)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







And would like to showcase my Corsair Graphite 760T ATX Full-Tower Computer Case. Amazing full tower in my opinion:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> You have it right, you connect one of the 8-pin, and only use four of the other 8-pin to the second connector. I will note that the system will work perfectly fine with ONLY the one 8-pin EATX12 connector and the 4-pin disconnected(which is primarily only needed for "extreme overclocking" to provide extra power.


Not sure who it was in here that recommended that I plug in the 2nd 4|4 pin connector but he/she was 100% correct on the CPU temp part. My CPU is definitely running a bit cooler compared to when I had just the 8-pin cpu connector plugged in while OCing and higher vcore. So I also recommend to anyone if your PSU has 2x8pin CPU connector get them both plugged in for added stability. I guess its' there for a reason right? hehe

PIC:


----------



## Ryoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Not sure who it was in here that recommended that I plug in the 2nd 4|4 pin connector but he/she was 100% correct on the CPU temp part. My CPU is definitely running a bit cooler compared to when I had just the 8-pin cpu connector plugged in while OCing and higher vcore. So I also recommend to anyone if your PSU has 2x8pin CPU connector get them both plugged in for added stability. I guess its' there for a reason right? hehe


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The 4-pin connector is merely in parallel with the 8-pin (same power plane), so nothing special happens when it is plugged in. You should notice no stability changes when it is used for regular overclocking.


from [email protected]


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> really a shame this cold bug issue still exists. Been a fan of Asus crosshair boards lineup, but this CH VI Hero is crap. Absolutely crap. Bet this is a design/manufacture problem.
> A Board that should be for overclockers and I can't even boot with default setup.


It can be frustrating, but what you have to consider is the majority of these issues are inherent with the platform and the IMC itself, they're not easily dialed out. On certain CPU, it might not even be possible to do so. Cold boot bugs aren't isolated to the Crosshair.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryoz*
> 
> from [email protected]


What does he mean by regular overclocking? lol
You can't just tell someone your car has a regular turbo charger...begs a new question then why the f is there then? Extreme Overclocking? Isn't what this site is all about? Lmao he said regular OC and I'm suppose to listen to that nonsense. That makes absolutely no sense or it is beyond a vague thing to say... especially to PC enthusiasts forum.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> What does he mean by regular overclocking? lol
> You can't just tell someone your car has a regular turbo charger...begs a new question then why the f is there then? Extreme Overclocking? Isn't what this site is all about? Lmao he said regular OC and I'm suppose to listen to that nonsense. That makes absolutely no sense or it is beyond a vague thing to say... especially to PC enthusiast.


It makes perfect sense if you understand the context of what he is saying. Regular overclocking in the sense that you're not pushing the platform to it's limits on the CPU side, or non-extreme overclocking.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> What does he mean by regular overclocking? lol
> You can't just tell someone your car has a regular turbo charger...begs a new question then why the f is there then? Extreme Overclocking? Isn't what this site is all about? Lmao he said regular OC and I'm suppose to listen to that nonsense. That makes absolutely no sense or it is beyond a vague thing to say... especially to PC enthusiasts forum.


Ambient temp overclocking, no ln2 / sub-zero chillers / phase etc.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It makes perfect sense if you understand the context of what he is saying. Regular overclocking in the sense that you're not pushing the platform to it's limits on the CPU side, or non-extreme overclocking.


Ok fair enough logic. So since I'm pushing my 1800x beyond its limit(s) above 3.6Ghz then I should have both plugged in correct? I'm at 4Ghz right now is that considered xtreme OC?


----------



## Anty

Does your CPU draw 300W or something? No


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Ok fair enough logic. So since I'm pushing my 1800x beyond its limit(s) above 3.6Ghz then I should have both plugged in correct? I'm at 4Ghz right now is that considered xtreme OC?


No, you're not drawing anywhere near enough power to warrant it. Extreme generally means sub zero, or otherwise LN2 benchmarking.

The platform simply doesn't draw that-much power.


----------



## mafio

Hey lads, is BIOS 1701 any good?
Should I use something else?


----------



## Ryoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> What does he mean by regular overclocking? lol
> You can't just tell someone your car has a regular turbo charger...begs a new question then why the f is there then? Extreme Overclocking? Isn't what this site is all about? Lmao he said regular OC and I'm suppose to listen to that nonsense. That makes absolutely no sense or it is beyond a vague thing to say... especially to PC enthusiasts forum.


extreme overclocking is refer to ln2, phase and etc, something like this



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> Hey lads, is BIOS 1701 any good?
> Should I use something else?


not sure about 1701, but i use 9920, as it include the cold boot fix.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Not sure who it was in here that recommended that I plug in the 2nd 4|4 pin connector but he/she was 100% correct on the CPU temp part. My CPU is definitely running a bit cooler compared to when I had just the 8-pin cpu connector plugged in while OCing and higher vcore. So I also recommend to anyone if your PSU has 2x8pin CPU connector get them both plugged in for added stability. I guess its' there for a reason right? hehe
> 
> PIC:


That's impossible.. That would mean that your CPU only would draw nearly 150 watts while you are "only" running it at 4 GHz. Ryzen platform doesn't draw that much power as many people said before.
Perhaps only when you do LN2 or extreme overclocking you would notice an difference.

Besides, MSI does provide it on their X370 Xpower gaming Titanium board while the vrm's can't even handle the power... Its overkill and its there because they can not that its needed.


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryoz*
> 
> extreme overclocking is refer to ln2, phase and etc, something like this
> 
> 
> not sure about 1701, but i use 9920, as it include the cold boot fix.


Ok, great.
Thank you.


----------



## voreo

So when this next update releases, maybe the thread should be rebooted if EVERYTHING is changing... it just means the past nearly 3k pages will become obsolete right?


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Dunno
But a new tread might be a good idea though
This one is becoming way to big i think


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Dunno
> But a new tread might be a good idea though
> This one is becoming way to big i think


Yes, this thread is gigantic! it's barely imposible to find something specific.

I had a question, I'm thinking on buy this card with a R6 1600x, I'm already had 16Gb Trident Z no-RGB 3200Mhz (2x8), but reading a little here and a little there, I'm thinking that is very dificult to had the memories working at 3200Mhz, Is this a fact yet? or at this time with the Bios updates has changed?

Thank you!


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Dunno
> But a new tread might be a good idea though
> This one is becoming way to big i think
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this thread is gigantic! it's barely imposible to find something specific.
> 
> I had a question, I'm thinking on buy this card with a R6 1600x, I'm already had 16Gb Trident Z no-RGB 3200Mhz (2x8), but reading a little here and a little there, I'm thinking that is very dificult to had the memories working at 3200Mhz, Is this a fact yet? or at this time with the Bios updates has changed?
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...

If you want to find specific info in this tread i'd suggest you use the advanced option in the "search this tread" like so...


----------



## xrodney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> Yes, this thread is gigantic! it's barely imposible to find something specific.
> 
> I had a question, I'm thinking on buy this card with a R6 1600x, I'm already had 16Gb Trident Z no-RGB 3200Mhz (2x8), but reading a little here and a little there, I'm thinking that is very dificult to had the memories working at 3200Mhz, Is this a fact yet? or at this time with the Bios updates has changed?
> 
> Thank you!


That really depends on what variant you have. Trident Z [email protected] are all Samsung b-dies and should be easy to hit 3200MHz, @CL15 is bit of mix different chips, [email protected] you are probably out of luck as those are most likely Hynix chips and would be problematic to make it run at 3200MHz.

I only today with latest beta bios was able 1st-time boot to windows with 2933MHz using Trident Z [email protected] (2x16GB), so far no issue running few short benchmarks, but need to test stability more tomorrow.


----------



## DSDV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> Anyone have a handy guide how to use zenstates?


Here is a good guide 

https://hardforum.com/threads/ryzen-pstate-overclocking-method-calculation-and-calculator.1928648/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggdfdgd3*
> 
> The only guide you need: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzxn1hS7Nq4


The video is Ok if you make pstate about powerconsumption.

But he misses the otherpoints ... pstate is used by any cpu for a good reason.

So other way around no CPU runs at a fixed speed with full voltage all the time for many and good reasons.

SO PS-State is a good (imho supirior way) of using a Stable OC for 24/7 case if you foudn yoru stable settings by oldschool methods.

and it often runs mor stable for Ryzen (dunno why)


----------



## Highebd

Hello

Could you advise what best settings for RAM "CL / MHz" Setting Sub Timing and CPU overclocking? Thank you

- R7 1700
- ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO
- G.Skill Trident Z RGB (2*8GB)16GB DDR4 3600MHz (F4-3600C16D-16GTZR)


----------



## DSDV

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Amir007* 

I decided to move away from p-states for now as I realized according to AIDA it doesn't really save me much on the electric bill







It idles at around 33 [email protected]@1.4vcore. I forgot what it was idling when on p-state with 5% Minimum processor state via Ryzen power options. It really wasn't that much despite vcore/Mhz drop on idle. I don't know if its a placebo thing but when I game BF1 Online I noticed less stuttering without p-state, so who knows.

Here are the settings you asked about: Sorry for the delay. it's a very simple OC in bios.


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new high Cinebench score at 4Ghz and 3466Mhz on Ram. Very pleased. I'm glad I did my research and got me the AMD certified ram by G.Skill. (Flare X)
> 
> 
> And would like to showcase my Corsair Graphite 760T ATX Full-Tower Computer Case. Amazing full tower in my opinion:


just use F12 while in Bios to make screenshots on your desired usb device and pls use spoilers


----------



## DSDV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Highebd*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Could you advise what best settings for RAM "CL / MHz" Setting Sub Timing and CPU overclocking? Thank you
> 
> - R7 1700
> - ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO
> - G.Skill Trident Z RGB (2*8GB)16GB DDR4 3600MHz (F4-3600C16D-16GTZR)


Read first Post second...

its literally 3 posts above yours 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> If you want to find specific info in this tread i'd suggest you use the advanced option in the "search this tread" like so...


----------



## Highebd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> Read first Post second...
> 
> its literally 3 posts above yours


Really ??? He found Posts (7536) " Search Results for "F4-3600C16D-16GTZR" " it and it is terribly much ..here can not find more detailed settings I will try to ask the channel.
I need to advise and not to look for it in 7,000 post where there is nothing wrong with !!!


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Highebd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> Read first Post second...
> 
> its literally 3 posts above yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really ??? He found Posts (7536) " Search Results for "F4-3600C16D-16GTZR" " it and it is terribly much ..here can not find more detailed settings I will try to ask the channel.
> I need to advise and not to look for it in 7,000 post where there is nothing wrong with !!!
Click to expand...

selected "by relevance" ?
doubt it


----------



## starise

Hey guys, I got a new Asus Strix X370-F + Ryzen 1700x and start some testing, but I'm stuck and I don't know where to ask my question (is there an official thread?). I write here because the mobos are very similar and hopefully someone can help me.

I'm having bad times trying to understand what are the correct voltages of my CPU. HwInfo shows sensors from CPU and from MoBo but they're very different. CPU-Z shows me a completely wrong voltage (see picture).

BIOS and AI Suite gives me voltages similar to HwInfo mobo sensor:

MoBo sensor:
VDDCR CPU (MoBo): 1.427v (1.448v max)

Ryzen sensor:
SVI2 TFN (CPU): 1.356v (1.381v)

I'm at LLC3 and offset vcore. The difference is critical and i don't know what are the correct temperatures. Can you help me? Thank you.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voreo*
> 
> So when this next update releases, maybe the thread should be rebooted if EVERYTHING is changing... it just means the past nearly 3k pages will become obsolete right?


Mostly.

Thing is no one is going to read 3k pages.

If I get some time this week I can start journaling the important parts for a summary page.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *voreo*
> 
> So when this next update releases, maybe the thread should be rebooted if EVERYTHING is changing... it just means the past nearly 3k pages will become obsolete right?
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly.
> 
> Thing is no one is going to read 3k pages.
> 
> If I get some time this week I can start journaling the important parts for a summary page.
Click to expand...

Some of us have.









Timings may become obsolete, but I wouldn't bet on it as many of them are more a property of the DRAM than of the CPU. Cold boot issues may become obsolete, although this may require Hell to freeze over. Methods used to close in on good timings are unlikely to be obsolete.


----------



## redelements

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That's impossible.. That would mean that your CPU only would draw nearly 150 watts while you are "only" running it at 4 GHz. Ryzen platform doesn't draw that much power as many people said before.
> Perhaps only when you do LN2 or extreme overclocking you would notice an difference.
> 
> Besides, MSI does provide it on their X370 Xpower gaming Titanium board while the vrm's can't even handle the power... Its overkill and its there because they can not that its needed.


I also just decided to plug the 4 pin in my system.I know everyone says it's just a parallel and is super unessesary unless ur extreme OC. I'm using uefi 1403 and am getting slightly lower temp(1-3 degrees). could be margin of error idk. but i can reach slightly higher clocks than before


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starise*
> 
> Hey guys, I got a new Asus Strix X370-F + Ryzen 1700x and start some testing, but I'm stuck and I don't know where to ask my question (is there an official thread?). I write here because the mobos are very similar and hopefully someone can help me.
> 
> I'm having bad times trying to understand what are the correct voltages of my CPU. HwInfo shows sensors from CPU and from MoBo but they're very different. CPU-Z shows me a completely wrong voltage (see picture).
> 
> BIOS and AI Suite gives me voltages similar to HwInfo mobo sensor:
> 
> MoBo sensor:
> VDDCR CPU (MoBo): 1.427v (1.448v max)
> 
> Ryzen sensor:
> SVI2 TFN (CPU): 1.356v (1.381v)
> 
> I'm at LLC3 and offset vcore. The difference is critical and i don't know what are the correct temperatures. Can you help me? Thank you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Mostly.
> 
> Thing is no one is going to read 3k pages.
> 
> If I get some time this week I can start journaling the important parts for a summary page.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Some of us have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timings may become obsolete, but I wouldn't bet on it as many of them are more a property of the DRAM than of the CPU. Cold boot issues may become obsolete, although this may require Hell to freeze over. Methods used to close in on good timings are unlikely to be obsolete.


Do yourself a huge favor and uninstall Asus AI Suite asap. It's known to be very buggy http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/27880#post_26377701
HWinfo64 will work best.

Simplified answer,
VDDCR CPU (MoBo): 1.427v (1.448v max) = read this when system is not under load (Vcore)
SVI2 TFN (CPU): 1.356v (1.381v) is what you read/use when under load



source http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db part way down the op under FAQ will shed some light on the topic. A lot of really good info on the OP.

Max temp for an X version is CPU (Tctl) of 115c before throttling occurs.
95c is the max for all SKU but the X has an additional 20c "Offset" to aid fan control in Bios.

Gadfly; Like kaseki I too am one of those that has read every post in this thread from day one. I can remember one week I took 48 hrs off of OCN/this thread and came back to a unread 1200 posts in this thread lol. What a nightmare.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Do yourself a huge favor and uninstall Asus AI Suite asap. It's known to be very buggy http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/27880#post_26377701
> HWinfo64 will work best.
> 
> Simplified answer,
> VDDCR CPU (MoBo): 1.427v (1.448v max) = read this when system is not under load (Vcore)
> SVI2 TFN (CPU): 1.356v (1.381v) is what you read/use when under load
> 
> 
> 
> source http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db part way down the op under FAQ will shed some light on the topic. A lot of really good info on the OP.
> 
> Max temp for an X version is CPU (Tctl) of 115c before throttling occurs.
> 95c is the max for all SKU but the X has an additional 20c "Offset" to aid fan control in Bios.
> 
> Gadfly; Like kaseki I too am one of those that has read every post in this thread from day one. I can remember one week I took 48 hrs off of OCN/this thread and came back to a unread 1200 posts in this thread lol. What a nightmare.


Aisuite Is great when finding stable voltages, especially with memory as you can adjust them and just restart hci when errors are generated, then just close it when not needed.

I read most of the pages too, but no one new is going to do that. 1.0.0.7 might be a good time to start a new thread.


----------



## Cpt Phasma

I agree with several others here and think once the new AGESA drops, a new thread should be created. Because, you have to admit, 3000 pages IS rather ludicrous.


----------



## DSDV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gmr Chick*
> 
> I agree with several others here and think once the new AGESA drops, a new thread should be created. Because, you have to admit, 3000 pages IS rather ludicrous.


But than i cant use the serchfunction anymore and always have to switch between threads :/
This thread is like an insider Ryzen Wiki


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redelements*
> 
> I also just decided to plug the 4 pin in my system.I know everyone says it's just a parallel and is super unessesary unless ur extreme OC. I'm using uefi 1403 and am getting slightly lower temp(1-3 degrees). could be margin of error idk. but i can reach slightly higher clocks than before


Interesting, another uses claims the same..

I Am not saying that it is impossible but there simply is no need for the extra 4-pin as Ryzen chips are not that power hungry. 1-3 c difference is not much and can be related to slightly lower ambient temps, different load etc.

How much of an difference you see in clocks?


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redelements*
> 
> I also just decided to plug the 4 pin in my system.I know everyone says it's just a parallel and is super unessesary unless ur extreme OC. I'm using uefi 1403 and am getting slightly lower temp(1-3 degrees). could be margin of error idk. but i can reach slightly higher clocks than before


This thread grows too fast and I wasn't able to find the user who recommended that if your PSU has both CPU connectors it would be best to plug them both in. One of the benefits he mentioned was the possibility lowering cpu temps. I was never able to get my NZXT Kraken's Cam software show my cpu temps in the 20's before on idle. I use a fixed fan speed at 65% at all times. Before when I had just one main 8-pin connector it was always in mid 30's on idle. My load in games I also noticed at least 4-5c temp decrease as well.

I just went in the manual book and it clearly says to plug 4pin/8pin connectors. I know it's still vague in how they worded it because the mobo does actually still boot with just one 8-pin connector. I'm gonna guess that those with older PSU's that come with 24pin connector and just 4pin cpu connector should also be able to boot? Who wants to try it?







They also don't mention anything about xtreme OCing or LN cooling which I kind a find to be a bit funny to think or assume Asus went out of their way with this for the just 0.00000001% of owners that actually OC using LN lol I kind a find that hard to believe. Out of 10k mobo's sold how many do you think are used for LN? There has to be another or a better reason.

I know Ryzen's are not power hungry but maybe we're asking the wrong question...maybe it's just that having both connectors makes the cpu run more efficient on how it receives the current/amperes?



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## redelements

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Interesting, another uses claims the same..
> 
> I Am not saying that it is impossible but there simply is no need for the extra 4-pin as Ryzen chips are not that power hungry. 1-3 c difference is not much and can be related to slightly lower ambient temps, different load etc.
> 
> How much of an difference you see in clocks?


nothing crazy.just an extra 50mhz at the same voltage. been stuck at 3.95ghz. but can now push past 4ghz without changing the core. I was doing 3.95 at 1.4v.i don't want to go higher than 1.4v (even though they say 1.425 is ok for every day use). im currently running it at 4ghz and ram at 3466mhz. I hit a 1801cb score. very happy


----------



## DSDV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also don't mention anything about xtreme OCing or LN cooling which I kind a find to be a bit funny to think or assume Asus went out of their way with this for the just 0.00000001% of owners that actually OC using LN lol I kind a find that hard to believe. Out of 10k mobo's sold how many do you think are used for LN? There has to be another or a better reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


But if you think about it the LN2 Switch the peekhole for tempsensors - there are alot features which are for LN2
And because there are not that many other boardvendors also building LN2 capable boards i guess ASUS get most of the LN2 customers


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> But if you think about it the LN2 Switch the peekhole for tempsensors - there are alot features which are for LN2
> 
> And because there are not that many other boardvendors also building LN2 capable boards i guess ASUS get most of the LN2 customers


No i know that which is why i wrote not 'just' for LN2 ..I'm aware of that LN2 jumper switch designed to aid cold-boots once that's activated which in turn I suspect being the main culprit of why the mobo is plagued with a cold-boot anyway. I'm pretty confident Asus will get this fixed in the next bios update.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gmr Chick*
> 
> I agree with several others here and think once the new AGESA drops, a new thread should be created. Because, you have to admit, 3000 pages IS rather ludicrous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But than i cant use the serchfunction anymore and always have to switch between threads :/
> 
> This thread is like an insider Ryzen Wiki
Click to expand...

When a ROG Crosshair VI overclocking thread 2 is going to be created...
It's likely imo that the administration of this forum will make this tread "locked"... meaning... it's becomes a "read only" tread.
So you should then still be able to use "search this tread" if they decide to go that road.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrodney*
> 
> That really depends on what variant you have. Trident Z [email protected] are all Samsung b-dies and should be easy to hit 3200MHz, @CL15 is bit of mix different chips, [email protected] you are probably out of luck as those are most likely Hynix chips and would be problematic to make it run at 3200MHz.
> 
> I only today with latest beta bios was able 1st-time boot to windows with 2933MHz using Trident Z [email protected] (2x16GB), so far no issue running few short benchmarks, but need to test stability more tomorrow.


11
Damn, I had de CL16... then... What can I spect with this? 2933MHz? or less? My other option is a i7-7700K in a TUF Z270 MARK 1... I'm so confused right now xD


----------



## LightningManGTS

I love how this thread keeps rounding itself on the same stuff, to start lets quote myself on this additional 4 pin nonesense
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> because its a "premium" board, and it needs "premium" features. that say Quality.
> the same as GPU's that put dual 8pin power connectors when they are power limited long before they could use all the power anyway.
> kinda a marketing thing. but hey, who knows zen refresh and zen 2 might make use of them.
> 
> although I have heard some say it smooths power delivery when the 8+4 is connected. there might be something to that.
> thus enabling higher clocks if you were on the verge of stability. but I have no firsthand knowledge of it.
> 
> 
> 
> More vcore lines will always provide less noise and droop and more efficient delivery, that said it's fairly minimal unless the 4 pin connector supply's power to the core on a separate trace from the 8 pin which it probably doesn't
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> No i know that which is why i wrote not 'just' for LN2 ..I'm aware of that LN2 jumper switch designed to aid cold-boots once that's activated which in turn I suspect being the main culprit of why the mobo is plagued with a cold-boot anyway. I'm pretty confident Asus will get this fixed in the next bios update.


The boards LN2 features have nothing to do with the cold boot looping the boards do when training memory at high frequency's. when people say cold boot they're referring to starting the system after the capacitors were discharged from being unplugged from a power source. Its an incredibly different issue compared to when you attempt to boot the system at sub ambiet or much lower temperatures and to when the ln2 switch because useful/necessary.

Also just a reminder: anyone coming in here asking about timmings and speeds, especially sub timmings, should be directed to 1usmus's calc thread if they don't wish to look back at the last hundred or so posts/pages of this thread.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

For a cold boot issue where DRAM timings and settings all remain steady with only Zen Common States settings reverting back to stock, are there any fixes besides flashing the BIOS that's suggested in the OP? I've read that increasing DRAM Boot Voltages can help, or DRAM voltages themselves. Any truth to this before I start testing? I'm not on the most recent BIOS. I'm on BIOS 1602 where a 4Ghz OC is stable and my memory is at its stock 3200Mhz/CL14 settings. I'd rather not potentially spoil that by trying another BIOS.


----------



## Kertel1991

Hello to all. I am a new member of the Asus Crosshair vi hero with ryzen 1700.

I have order these rams :

http://www.visionstudio.gr/prodinfo.asp?id=51579&cat=4

Will they run in this motherboard in 3200 cl15 speed?

If not whats the best choice to do with them? They are samsung b die 100%. Thanks you very much.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N950F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kertel1991*
> 
> Hello to all. I am a new member of the Asus Crosshair vi hero with ryzen 1700.
> 
> I have order these rams :
> 
> http://www.visionstudio.gr/prodinfo.asp?id=51579&cat=4
> 
> Will they run in this motherboard in 3200 cl15 speed?
> 
> If not whats the best choice to do with them? They are samsung b die 100%. Thanks you very much.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-N950F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


I'm fairly certain, but I could be wrong, that gskill ripjaws memory kits is a mix stock of sammy m and b so thats not a 100% guarantee of it being b-die a set. And as far as running any old kit goes, the bios are mature enough to run whatever but you'll need to calculate your sub timmings to run anything not sammy b at they're rated clocks.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1640919/ryzen-dram-calculator-overclocking-dram

always run the calculator before you start asking about sub timings, it takes all the guess work out of finding which settings work best compared to someone's timmings on some random forum
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> For a cold boot issue where DRAM timings and settings all remain steady with only Zen Common States settings reverting back to stock, are there any fixes besides flashing the BIOS that's suggested in the OP? I've read that increasing DRAM Boot Voltages can help, or DRAM voltages themselves. Any truth to this before I start testing? I'm not on the most recent BIOS. I'm on BIOS 1602 where a 4Ghz OC is stable and my memory is at its stock 3200Mhz/CL14 settings. I'd rather not potentially spoil that by trying another BIOS.


if by zen common states you mean AMD_CBS settings? if so then what you might need to do is set the mem over clock fail count to 3 or more so when its boot looping at cold start it doesn't start/semi start into soft safe boot settings afterward as that'll clear anything you set under AMD_CBS if it exceeds a single loop at default


----------



## Kertel1991

Thanks you very much for the answer. Maybe I will return them and will buy F4-3200C14D-16GTZ than run 100% in our mobo in 3200cl14. 16gb of ram for this kit has 251 euro in my country. This thing with the rams make me angry. 218 euro before 20 days 251 today. Dame.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N950F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Forsaken1

A mother board i truly love & hate.1st game i played on new rig.


----------



## starise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Do yourself a huge favor and uninstall Asus AI Suite asap. It's known to be very buggy
> HWinfo64 will work best.
> Simplified answer,
> VDDCR CPU (MoBo): 1.427v (1.448v max) = read this when system is not under load (Vcore)
> SVI2 TFN (CPU): 1.356v (1.381v) is what you read/use when under load [CUT]


Thank you very much, your answer helped me alot!


----------



## Naeem

does crosshair vi hero has HEPT settings in bios ?


----------



## Anty

It does but they are hidden so you would need modified BIOS.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Anyone else notice sensor problems with HWINFO64 version 5.60?

I thought my issues were resolved, but installing the latest version if HWINFO brought them back. I have EC disabled like before, but after a few hours of HWINFO, I start seeing sensor problems (e.g. CPU voltage reported by the motherboard freezes)


----------



## lowdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Ryzen Timing Checker 1.01
> 
> PW: "RyzenDRAM"
> 
> x86-64 only.
> 
> Supports Zeppelin & Raven based Ryzens.
> 
> Let me know if (when) you find bugs.


Seen as Trojan:Win32/Tilken.B!cl by Windows defender in latest Win 10 build 1709........program won't run now.

Trojan:Win32/Tilken.B!cl
Alert level: Severe
Status: Quarantined

Date:
12/11/2017

Recommended action: Remove threat now.

Category: Trojan
Details: This program is dangerous and executes commands from an attacker.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Ryzen Timing Checker 1.01
> 
> PW: "RyzenDRAM"
> 
> x86-64 only.
> 
> Supports Zeppelin & Raven based Ryzens.
> 
> Let me know if (when) you find bugs.
> 
> 
> 
> Seen as Trojan:Win32/Tilken.B!cl by Windows defender in latest Win 10 build 1709........program won't run now.
> 
> Trojan:Win32/Tilken.B!cl
> Alert level: Severe
> Status: Quarantined
> 
> Date:
> 12/11/2017
> 
> Recommended action: Remove threat now.
> 
> Category: Trojan
> Details: This program is dangerous and executes commands from an attacker.
Click to expand...

False positive
It's safe to use the program
Just ignore that message


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> 11
> Damn, I had de CL16... then... What can I spect with this? 2933MHz? or less? My other option is a i7-7700K in a TUF Z270 MARK 1... I'm so confused right now xD


My G.skill Ripjaws V 2x16GB CL16 Hynix M-die set of memory is running at 3066 with BIOS 0052, geardown disabled, 2T, ProcODT of 80, but no other tinkering needed, stock settings. Previous BIOS versions were good to 2933. So, things are getting better. With all of the changes going into AGESA 1.0.0.7, I have a hope of seeing 3200 without needing to tweak settings, but we shall see.


----------



## hoteltrivago

Two questions, ive got corsair lpx vengeance 3000mhz set to run at 2933mhz but cpu-z reports it as 1463 (2926) and is also running at 16-16-16-39 when its specced for 15-17-17-36. is it possible to get it running at spec speeds? im suprised that even this late after release it defaults to 2133mhz in the bios. its also making the q-code read out 24 non stop. i feel like i should have just got a taichi...

second quesition; why is there no faster way to select the boot device? on my older boards i could just click f12 and that would show me all devices and let me choose, now i have to go into the bios go to boot and then select the drive. really annoying if you need to switch a lot like i do.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> if by zen common states you mean AMD_CBS settings? if so then what you might need to do is set the mem over clock fail count to 3 or more so when its boot looping at cold start it doesn't start/semi start into soft safe boot settings afterward as that'll clear anything you set under AMD_CBS if it exceeds a single loop at default


Yeah, sorry, Zen Common States. Thanks, I'll try that to see if it helps with the issue.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoteltrivago*
> 
> Two questions, ive got corsair lpx vengeance 3000mhz set to run at 2933mhz but cpu-z reports it as 1463 (2926) and is also running at 16-16-16-39 when its specced for 15-17-17-36. is it possible to get it running at spec speeds? im suprised that even this late after release it defaults to 2133mhz in the bios. its also making the q-code read out 24 non stop. i feel like i should have just got a taichi...
> 
> second quesition; why is there no faster way to select the boot device? on my older boards i could just click f12 and that would show me all devices and let me choose, now i have to go into the bios go to boot and then select the drive. really annoying if you need to switch a lot like i do.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1640919/ryzen-dram-calculator-overclocking-dram help your self before you do much more else

and if you start bios and hit f7 and then f8 that'll give you a boot device menu


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoteltrivago*
> 
> Two questions, ive got corsair lpx vengeance 3000mhz set to run at 2933mhz but cpu-z reports it as 1463 (2926) and is also running at 16-16-16-39 when its specced for 15-17-17-36. is it possible to get it running at spec speeds? im suprised that even this late after release it defaults to 2133mhz in the bios. its also making the q-code read out 24 non stop. i feel like i should have just got a taichi...
> 
> second quesition; why is there no faster way to select the boot device? on my older boards i could just click f12 and that would show me all devices and let me choose, now i have to go into the bios go to boot and then select the drive. really annoying if you need to switch a lot like i do.


#1 is a result of BCLK/FSB being reported as less than 100, typically 99.8 -99.9 and as result CPU and memory speeds are reported wrong.
#2. try F8 instead.


----------



## hoteltrivago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> #1 is a result of BCLK/FSB being reported as less than 100, typically 99.8 -99.9 and as result CPU and memory speeds are reported wrong.
> #2. try F8 instead.


Is there any fix to it reporting the wrong speeds? That's rather annoying and I noticed even without an overclock the CPU is reported as running at 3.2 (1700).

@LightningManGTS
Thanks for the f8 tip, looking in to setting up the ram noe though I'm considering just switching it to some Samsung b die honestly


----------



## Undesirable

Anyone know which BIOS setting is related to tRFC (alt) in Ryzen DRAM Calculator? There are two settings after tRFC in my BIOS, but only one in the calculator. Also, I couldn't get the SAFE preset to boot, but the FAST preset does appear to be stable.

For some reason the SAFE preset sets tCL massively higher than the other primary timings:


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undesirable*
> 
> Anyone know which BIOS setting is related to tRFC (alt) in Ryzen DRAM Calculator? There are two settings after tRFC in my BIOS, but only one in the calculator. Also, I couldn't get the SAFE preset to boot, but the FAST preset does appear to be stable.
> 
> For some reason the SAFE preset sets tCL massively higher than the other primary timings:


your values do not match the type of calculator, carefully read the tooltip in the calculator and in the calculator topic. This is either a memory of Hynix or Samsung *WITHOUT* XMP


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undesirable*
> 
> Anyone know which BIOS setting is related to tRFC (alt) in Ryzen DRAM Calculator? There are two settings after tRFC in my BIOS, but only one in the calculator. Also, I couldn't get the SAFE preset to boot, but the FAST preset does appear to be stable.
> 
> For some reason the SAFE preset sets tCL massively higher than the other primary timings:


trfc 2 and 4 are unused by ryzen. TRFC ult is simply an alternate value you can use if you have issues running the tighter trfc


----------



## Undesirable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> your values do not match the type of calculator, carefully read the tooltip in the calculator and in the calculator topic. This is either a memory of Hynix or Samsung *WITHOUT* XMP


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> trfc 2 and 4 are unused by ryzen. TRFC ult is simply an alternate value you can use if you have issues running the tighter trfc


Thank you for your help, 1usmus and LightningManGTS. I think my memory is B-Die considering the money I paid for it, and it looks to have an XMP profile. When I select the "Without XMP" option in DRAM calculator, it seems to give more realistic results though. Strangely I seem to be stable at 14 / 14 / 14 / 28, which is UHQ mode FAST, which are vastly tightened timings compared with "Without XMP".

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/team-group-xtreem-t-force-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-pc4-28800c18-3600mhz-dual-channel-kit-black-my-08f-tg.html

Code:



Code:


Prepared by Thaiphoon Burner Super Blaster
-------------------------------------------------------------
                         MEMORY MODULE
-------------------------------------------------------------
Manufacturer             : Team Group
Series                   : Not determined
Part Number              : TEAMGROUP-UD4-3600
Serial Number            : 020321DCh
JEDEC DIMM Label         : 8GB 1Rx8 PC4-2133P-UA0-10
Architecture             : DDR4 SDRAM UDIMM
Speed Grade              : DDR4-2133P downbin
Capacity                 : 8 GB (8 components)
Organization             : 1024M x64 (1 rank)
Register Manufacturer    : N/A
Register Model           : N/A
Manufacturing Date       : Week 17, 2017
Manufacturing Location   : Taiwan
Revision / Raw Card      : FF00h / A0 (8 layers)
-------------------------------------------------------------
                        DRAM COMPONENTS
-------------------------------------------------------------
Manufacturer             : Samsung
Part Number              : K4A8G085WS-BCPB
Package                  : Standard Monolithic 78-ball FBGA
Die Density / Count      : 8 Gb S-die / 1 die
Composition              : 1024M x8 (64M x8 x 16 banks)
Clock Frequency          : 1067 MHz (0.938 ns)
Minimum Timing Delays    : 15-15-15-36-50
Read Latencies Supported : 19T, 18T, 16T, 15T, 14T, 13T, 12T...
Supply Voltage           : 1.20 V
XMP Certified            : 1799 MHz / 18-20-20-39-58 / 1.35 V
XMP Extreme              : Not programmed
SPD Revision             : 1.0 / January 2014
XMP Revision             : 2.0 / December 2013


----------



## Anty

You have T-Force Xtreem 16GB DDR4-3600 right?
If yes it is b-die but lower grade one ([email protected] where gskill for same speed have 16-16-16-36).
But yea [email protected] may work (what voltage you use?).


----------



## Undesirable

1.4v boot and VDIMM.


----------



## Anty

Seems ok - if stable than good.
Additionally you may check [email protected] settings if they work or if it is too much for them.


----------



## Undesirable

Since I have lower-grade B-Die, does that mean that Ryzen DRAM Calculator may give incorrect results for my RAM?


----------



## Anty

It may be. That's why I would "cheat" and use timings for trident z [email protected] sticks first - there were many published in this thread,

Edit: I've generated them for you - here you go


----------



## 1usmus

*1701 special edition*









coming soon...

changelog:

*more overclocking capabilities
* disable HPET for SB
* full disable spectrum


----------



## Anty

I like those pink accents


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> I like those pink accents


not all information can be shown, it is covered with pink stripes


----------



## CCoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> Should I be able to keep a 1700x stable on 3800mhz at 1.35v? I can barely get to 3700.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *1701 special edition*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming soon...
> 
> changelog:
> 
> *more overclocking capabilities
> * disable HPET for SB
> * full disable spectrum


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undesirable*
> 
> Since I have lower-grade B-Die, does that mean that Ryzen DRAM Calculator may give incorrect results for my RAM?


if thats your thiaphoon screenshot in last page

then its saying you have samsung 's' dies

and also the timings in nano seconds are very different to what your screenshot of the calculator has been entered with

eg 10.5 nanoseconds instead of 13 nanoseconds


----------



## LicSqualo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> if thats your thiaphoon screenshot in last page
> 
> then its saying you have samsung 's' dies
> 
> and also the timings in nano seconds are very different to what your screenshot of the calculator has been entered with
> 
> eg 10.5 nanoseconds instead of 13 nanoseconds


... not only, in the first box there is also a choice for the quality of ram, if UHQ (Ultra High quality) or HQ or ...








and I see many have set UHQ also if the quality ram is not ultra...


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *1701 special edition*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming soon...
> 
> changelog:
> 
> *more overclocking capabilities
> * disable HPET for SB
> * full disable spectrum


Thx. I am waiting for this one.
Is there a benefit for disabling HPET?


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LicSqualo*
> 
> 
> Hi Gadfly,
> thank you for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine 1700 actually run at 4120 Mhz (with 1.39 under load and 1,44 in idle) with a base clock (bck) of 101Mhz and ram @3500 with 3466 ratio and 3200 fast timings + I've touched some timings accordingly with 1usmus (is a 3600C16 Gskill RGB 2x 8Gb kit).
> I noted you still use the wrong IBT (without AVX extension). Take the right version on AMD Fx thread (if you want).
> This is a smart IBT test to compare the results.
> 
> 
> Do you reach 3600 with bck overclock? or with the ratio (3600) and 100 bck?


what BIOS u are using??


----------



## BUFUMAN

1usmus can i use biosflashback if something goes wrong while flashing the BIOS file??

Regards
Bufu


----------



## LicSqualo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> what BIOS u are using??










always the last possible!
Actually I'm running on 0052







and could be found in this thread (where? please search Elmor post with option "relevance"







)


----------



## RS87

I stumbled across this online recently and thought it was best to share with this community seeing as we get umpteen questions regarding sammy b-die kits. Here is a fairly comprehensive list of kits of all shapes, sizes, dies and sides, hopefully future questioners can look here first instead of asking this thread:

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/62vp2g/clearing_up_any_samsung_bdie_confusion_eg_on/
_
The below spoiler contains copied text of all the kits in case no one fancies opening the link._


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Legend:

Model number Version Listed Model number
GFX Gray Flare X "optimized" for Ryzen GFX
GFXR Red Flare X "optimized" for Ryzen GFX
GTZ(A) Silver/red Trident Z GTZ(A)
GTZB Silver/red Trident Z with higher subtimings GTZB
GTZKW Black/white Trident Z GTZ
GTZKO Black/orange Trident Z GTZ
GTZKY Black/yellow Trident Z GTZ
GTZSK Silver/black Trident Z GTZ
GTZSW Silver/white Trident Z GTZ
GTZR Black/RGB Trident Z GTZ
GVK Black Ripjaws V GVK
GVKB/GVGB Black Ripjaws V with higher subtimings GVKB
GVR Red Ripjaws V GVK
GVRB Red Ripjaws V with higher subtimings GVKB
GVS Silver Ripjaws V GVK
3000 MHz CL15 & 3200 MHz CL16 are special cases because multiple subtiming versions exist (e.g. CL16-16-16-36 & CL16-18-18-38).
Entries marked with * indicate that you may get Samsung or Hynix IC, both variants exist with the same model number.

K4A8G085WB (Samsung) Memory Chips:

Name Model number IC Rank Sided Source
G.Skill Trident Z 3000 MHz CL14 F4-3000C14D-16GTZ 8Gb Samsung B-Die Single Single Jedec Info
G.Skill Ripjaws V 3000 MHz CL14 F4-3000C14D-16GVK 8Gb Samsung B-Die Single Single Jedec Info
Corsair Dominator 3000 MHz CL15 CMD16GX4M2B3000C15 8Gb Samsung B-Die Single Single Jedec Info
G.Skill Flare X 3200 MHz CL14 F4-3200C14D-16GFX 8Gb Samsung B-Die Single Single Jedec Info
G.Skill Trident Z 3200 MHz CL14 F4-3200C14D-16GTZ 8Gb Samsung B-Die Single Single Jedec Info
G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200 MHz CL14 F4-3200C14D-16GVK 8Gb Samsung B-Die Single Single Jedec Info
G.Skill Trident Z 3200 MHz CL15 F4-3200C15D-16GTZ 8Gb Samsung B-Die Single Single Jedec Info
G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200 MHz CL15 F4-3200C15D-16GVK 8Gb Samsung B-Die Single Single Jedec Info
GeIL Evo X 3200 MHz CL16 GEX416GB3200C16ADC 8Gb Samsung B-Die Single Single Jedec Info
Corsair Vengeance 3400 MHz CL16 CMU32GX4M4C3400C16 8Gb Samsung B-Die Single Single Jedec Info
Corsair Vengeance 3400 MHz CL16 CMU32GX4M4B3400C16 8Gb Samsung B-Die Single Single Jedec Info
Corsair Vengeance 3466 MHz CL16 CMK32GX4M4B3466C16 8Gb Samsung B-Die Single Single Jedec Info
G.Skill Trident Z 3466 MHz CL16 F4-3466C16D-16GTZ 8Gb Samsung B-Die Single Single Jedec Info
Crucial Elite 3466 MHz CL16 BLE2K8G4D34AEEAK 8Gb Samsung B-Die Single Single Jedec Info
G.Skill Trident Z 3600 MHz CL15 F4-3600C15D-16GTZ 8Gb Samsung B-Die Single Single Jedec Info
G.Skill Trident Z 3600 MHz CL16 F4-3600C16D-16GTZ 8Gb Samsung B-Die Single Single Jedec Info
G.Skill Ripjaws V 3600 MHz CL16 F4-3600C16D-16GVK 8Gb Samsung B-Die Single Single Jedec Info
Corsair Dominator 3600 MHz CL16 CMD32GX4M4B3600C16 8Gb Samsung B-Die Single Single Jedec Info
Corsair Vengeance 3600 MHz CL16 CMK32GX4M4B3600C16 8Gb Samsung B-Die Single Single Jedec Info
G.Skill Trident Z 3600 MHz CL17 F4-3600C17D-16GTZ 8Gb Samsung B-Die Single Single Jedec Info
G.Skill Ripjaws V 3600 MHz CL17 F4-3600C17D-16GVK 8Gb Samsung B-Die Single Single Jedec Info
KFA2 HOF 3600 MHz CL17 HOF4CXLBS3600K17LD162K 8Gb Samsung B-Die Single Single Jedec Info
Corsair Vengeance 3600 MHz CL18 CMK32GX4M4B3600C18 8Gb Samsung B-Die Single Single Jedec Info
G.Skill Trident Z 3733 MHz CL17 F4-3733C17D-16GTZA 8Gb Samsung B-Die Single Single Jedec Info
Teamgroup T-Force 3733 MHz CL18 TXD416G3733HC18ADC01 8Gb Samsung B-Die Single Single Jedec Info
G.Skill Trident Z 3866 MHz CL18 F4-3866C18D-16GTZ 8Gb Samsung B-Die Single Single Jedec Info
G.Skill Trident Z 4000 MHz CL18 F4-4000C18D-16GTZ 8Gb Samsung B-Die Single Single Jedec Info
G.Skill Trident Z 4000 MHz CL19 F4-4000C19D-16GTZ 8Gb Samsung B-Die Single Single Jedec Info
Corsair Vengeance 4000 MHz CL19 CMK32GX4M4B4000C19 8Gb Samsung B-Die Single Single Jedec Info
G.Skill Trident Z 4133 MHz CL19 F4-4133C19D-16GTZA 8Gb Samsung B-Die Single Single Jedec Info
G.Skill Trident Z 4266 MHz CL19 F4-4266C19D-16GTZ 8Gb Samsung B-Die Single Single Jedec Info
K4A4G085WD (Samsung) Memory Chips:

Name Model number IC Rank Sided Source
GeIL Dragon 3000 MHz CL15 GWW416GB3000C15DC 4Gb Samsung D-Die Dual Double Jedec Info
G.Skill Trident Z 3000 MHz CL15* F4-3000C15D-16GTZ 4Gb Samsung D-Die Dual Double Jedec Info
G.Skill Ripjaws 4 3000 MHz CL15 F4-3000C15Q-32GRKB 4Gb Samsung D-Die Dual Double Jedec Info
G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200 MHz CL16* F4-3200C16D-16GVK 4Gb Samsung D-Die Dual Double Jedec Info
G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200 MHz CL16* F4-3200C16D-16GVKB 4Gb Samsung D-Die Dual Double Jedec Info
G.Skill Ripjaws V 3333 MHz CL16 F4-3333C16D-16GVK 4Gb Samsung D-Die Dual Double Jedec Info
G.Skill Ripjaws V 3400 MHz CL16 F4-3400C16D-16GVK 4Gb Samsung D-Die Dual Double Jedec Info
K4A4G085WE (Samsung) Memory Chips:

Name Model number IC Rank Sided Source
G.Skill Trident Z 3000 MHz CL15 F4-3000C15D-16GTZB 4Gb Samsung E-Die Dual Double Jedec Info
G.Skill Trident Z 3200 MHz CL16* F4-3200C16D-16GTZ 4Gb Samsung E-Die Dual Double Jedec Info
G.Skill Trident Z 3200 MHz CL16* F4-3200C16D-16GTZB 4Gb Samsung E-Die Dual Double Jedec Info
G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200 MHz CL16 F4-3200C16D-16GVGB 4Gb Samsung E-Die Dual Double Jedec Info
G.Skill Trident Z 3400 MHz CL16 F4-3400C16D-16GTZ 4Gb Samsung E-Die Dual Double Jedec Info
K4A4G085WS (Samsung) Memory Chips:

Name Model number IC Rank Sided Source
TeamGroup T-Force 3200 MHz CL16 THRD416G3200HC16CDC01 4Gb Samsung S-Die Dual Double Jedec Info
TeamGroup T-Force 3200 MHz CL16 THWD416G3200HC16CDC01 4Gb Samsung S-Die Dual Double Jedec Info
TeamGroup T-Force 3200 MHz CL16 THBD416G3200HC16CDC01 4Gb Samsung S-Die Dual Double Jedec Info
H5AN8G8NAFR/H5AN8G8NMFR (Hynix) Memory Chips:

Name Model number IC Rank Sided Source
G.Skill Flare X 2400 MHz CL15 F4-2400C15D-16GFX 8Gb Hynix ?-Die Single Single Jedec Info
G.Skill Trident Z 2400 MHz CL15 F4-2400C15D-16GTZR 8Gb Hynix A-Die Single Single Jedec Info
Corsair Vengeance 2600 MHz CL16 CMK16GX4M2B2666C16 8Gb Hynix A-Die Single Single Jedec Info
G.Skill Ripjaws V 2800 MHz CL16 F4-2800C16D-16GVG 8Gb Hynix M-Die Single Single Jedec Info
G.Skill Trident Z 3000 MHz CL15* F4-3000C15D-16GTZ 8Gb Hynix A-Die Single Single Jedec Info
G.Skill Ripjaws V 3000 MHz CL15 F4-3000C15D-16GVKB 8Gb Hynix M-Die Single Single Jedec Info
Corsair Vengeance 3000 MHz CL15 CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 8Gb Hynix M-Die Single Single Jedec Info
Corsair Vengeance 3000 MHz CL15 CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 8Gb Hynix ?-Die Single Single Jedec Info
TeamGroup T-Force 3000 MHz CL16 TLRED416G3000HC16CDC01 8Gb Hynix M-Die Single Single Jedec Info
G.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz CL16 F4-3000C16D-16GISB 8Gb Hynix M-Die Single Single Jedec Info
G.Skill Trident Z 3000 MHz CL16 F4-3000C16D-16GTZR 8Gb Hynix A-Die Single Single Jedec Info
G.Skill Trident Z 3200 MHz CL16* F4-3200C16D-16GTZ 8Gb Hynix M-Die Single Single Jedec Info
G.Skill Trident Z 3200 MHz CL16* F4-3200C16D-16GTZR 8Gb Hynix A-Die Single Single Jedec Info
G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200 MHz CL16* F4-3200C16D-16GVKB 8Gb Hynix M-Die Single Single Jedec Info
Corsair Vengeance 3200 MHz CL16 CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 8Gb Hynix ?-Die Single Single Jedec Info
EVGA SuperSC 3200 MHz CL16 8GX-D4-3200-MR 8Gb Hynix ?-Die Single Single Jedec Info
Kingston Predator 3200 MHz CL16 HX432C16PB3K2/16 8Gb Hynix M-Die Single Single Jedec Info
Kingston Predator 3333 MHz CL16 HX433C16PB3K2/16 8Gb Hynix ?-Die Single Single Jedec Info
H5AN4G8NAFR/H5AN4G8NMFR (Hynix) Memory Chips:

Name Model number IC Rank Sided Source
G.Skill Ripjaws V 2400 MHz CL15 F4-2400C15D-16GVR 4Gb Hynix M-Die Dual Double Jedec Info
Kingston Savage 3000 MHz CL15 HX430C15SB2K2/16 4Gb Hynix A-Die Dual Double Jedec Info
16GB (32GB Kit) Module List:

Name Model number IC Rank Sided Source
G.Skill Flare X 2400 MHz CL15 F4-2400C15D-32GFX 8Gb Hynix ?-Die Dual Double Jedec Info
Crucial Sport 2666 MHz CL16 BLS2K16G4D26BFSC 8Gb Micron B-Die Dual Double Jedec Info
G.Skill Ripjaws V 2800 MHz CL14 F4-2800C14D-32GVK 8Gb Samsung B-Die Dual Double Jedec Info
G.Skill Trident Z 3000 MHz CL14 F4-3000C14D-32GTZ 8Gb Samsung B-Die Dual Double Jedec Info
G.Skill Ripjaws V 3000 MHz CL14 F4-3000C14D-32GVK 8Gb Samsung B-Die Dual Double Jedec Info
G.Skill Ripjaws V 3000 MHz CL15 F4-3000C15D-32GVR 8Gb Hynix M-Die Dual Double Jedec Info
Corsair Vengeance 3000 MHz CL15 CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 8Gb Hynix ?-Die Dual Double Jedec Info
G.Skill Trident Z 3200 MHz CL14 F4-3200C14D-32GTZ 8Gb Samsung B-Die Dual Double Jedec Info
G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200 MHz CL14 F4-3200C14D-32GVK 8Gb Samsung B-Die Dual Double Jedec Info
G.Skill Trident Z 3200 MHz CL15 F4-3200C15D-32GTZ 8Gb Samsung B-Die Dual Double Jedec Info
G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200 MHz CL15 F4-3200C15D-32GVK 8Gb Samsung B-Die Dual Double Jedec Info
G.Skill Trident Z 3200 MHz CL16 F4-3200C16D-32GTZA 8Gb Samsung B-Die Dual Double Jedec Info
G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200 MHz CL16 F4-3200C16D-32GVK 8Gb Hynix M-Die Dual Double Jedec Info
G.Skill Trident Z 3400 MHz CL16 F4-3400C16D-32GTZ 8Gb Samsung B-Die Dual Double Jedec Info


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LicSqualo*
> 
> 
> Hi Gadfly,
> thank you for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine 1700 actually run at 4120 Mhz (with 1.39 under load and 1,44 in idle) with a base clock (bck) of 101Mhz and ram @3500 with 3466 ratio and 3200 fast timings + I've touched some timings accordingly with 1usmus (is a 3600C16 Gskill RGB 2x 8Gb kit).
> I noted you still use the wrong IBT (without AVX extension). Take the right version on AMD Fx thread (if you want).
> This is a smart IBT test to compare the results.
> 
> 
> Do you reach 3600 with bck overclock? or with the ratio (3600) and 100 bck?


First, there is no right or wrong version of IBT, you should use both LinX and AVX when you load test a CPU.

I posted stability with both versions of IBT, LinX on extreme and AVX on "Very high", as well as P95.

Here:








IBT AVX on standard for only 10 loops is not a valid load test, try running it on very high and see how it works.

Did you do any stability testing on those memory timings? If so you should absolutely post it to the Ryzen memory stability thread.

3600 was done on 100mhz, I was able to get it stable at 3600 MT/s @ 16-16-16-16-34 but pushing the memory voltage @ 1.485v, so the 3466 remains faster @ CL14.

My CPU will run stable upto 4175 mhz while staying below 1.425v limit, 4.2 is just barely out of reach. I run 4.1ghz @ 1.375v as a stable 24/7 OC. I can bench at 4225mhz @ 1.45v but it isn't really stable.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> Thx. I am waiting for this one.
> Is there a benefit for disabling HPET?


Improved performance in some games and programs
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> 1usmus can i use biosflashback if something goes wrong while flashing the BIOS file??
> 
> Regards
> Bufu


of course this function is working


----------



## RS87

Something else i found on my interweb travels was this tidbit on AGESA 1.0.0.7 release date:

https://www.vortez.net/news_story/its_looking_like_november_for_amds_agesa_1_7.html

It basically says Gigabyte have announced a mid to late November release and it might also be called 1.0.7.0 due to the significance of the changes of this highly upgraded release that future proofs for Raven Ridge.

So fingers crossed we should have ours within the next two weeks! Given that Elmor has his faith bestowed in us to bug test betas, we can only hope its just around the corner.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Something else i found on my interweb travels was this tidbit on AGESA 1.0.0.7 release date:
> 
> https://www.vortez.net/news_story/its_looking_like_november_for_amds_agesa_1_7.html
> 
> It basically says Gigabyte have announced a mid to late November release and it might also be called 1.0.7.0 due to the significance of the changes of this highly upgraded release that future proofs for Raven Ridge.
> 
> So fingers crossed we should have ours within the next two weeks! Given that Elmor has his faith bestowed in us to bug test betas, we can only hope its just around the corner.


the candidate for internal testing is already available, the public version will be available at the end of next week

I hope


----------



## RS87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Something else i found on my interweb travels was this tidbit on AGESA 1.0.0.7 release date:
> 
> https://www.vortez.net/news_story/its_looking_like_november_for_amds_agesa_1_7.html
> 
> It basically says Gigabyte have announced a mid to late November release and it might also be called 1.0.7.0 due to the significance of the changes of this highly upgraded release that future proofs for Raven Ridge.
> 
> So fingers crossed we should have ours within the next two weeks! Given that Elmor has his faith bestowed in us to bug test betas, we can only hope its just around the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> the candidate for internal testing is already available, the public version will be available at the end of next week
> 
> I hope
Click to expand...

Good stuff.

When you say internal testing, do you mean elmor and his pals are behind the scenes thrashing out the testing or that he has select privileged partners outside that he's able to use?

Im not online atm with PC, just moved house, sincerely hoping to be back up and running for the release and even a pre-release via beta if that becomes available.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> the candidate for internal testing is already available, the public version will be available at the end of next week
> 
> I hope


I am really looking forward to 1.0.0.7. I am hoping there is some additional work on the IMC firmware that will improve memory performance and stability without having to run such high memory voltages.


----------



## LicSqualo

Spoiler: Warning:



Spoiler!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> First, there is no right or wrong version of IBT, you should use both LinX and AVX when you load test a CPU.
> 
> I posted stability with both versions of IBT, LinX on extreme and AVX on "Very high", as well as P95.
> 
> Here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IBT AVX on standard for only 10 loops is not a valid load test, try running it on very high and see how it works.
> 
> Did you do any stability testing on those memory timings? If so you should absolutely post it to the Ryzen memory stability thread.
> 
> 3600 was done on 100mhz, I was able to get it stable at 3600 MT/s @ 16-16-16-16-34 but pushing the memory voltage @ 1.485v, so the 3466 remains faster @ CL14.
> 
> My CPU will run stable upto 4175 mhz while staying below 1.425v limit, 4.2 is just barely out of reach. I run 4.1ghz @ 1.375v as a stable 24/7 OC. I can bench at 4225mhz @ 1.45v but it isn't really stable.






Hello Gadfly,
first of all, thank you for your reply. And I apologise for using an inappropriate term. In my defence, I can only conclude that English is not my native language. I am sorry.








(I admire your avatar very much and I think it is Plato)








Regarding the stability of my current setting, I can confirm that it is NOT STABLE







, but it's playable and for me this is currently sufficient







. No BSOD, no issue at all during playing my preferred and actual games (Witcher 3, Hawken, BlackSquad, ForzaMotorsport, Mass Effect Andromeda, actually). And no problem when I work with file from my GoPro, no issue at all. But i repeat, is not stable.








I have more stable configurations at lower voltages and clocks (all with a 100 base clock), clearly, but since on this platform it is useless to waste time because constantly evolving, I won't dwell on wasting time in unnecessary stress tests that will inevitably have to be rebuilt for each new bios. I prefer to play and not to see my PC in torture tests.
I noticed that from April to today the voltages needed to have the stable system were different, today I have to give more millivolt for the same clock of the processor.
But this happened mainly because today we are all focused on the ram and no longer on the processor clock. That's why my interest in high clocks of the ram. But even in this case, it will probably be all to be done again so that even my stability tests will not have served anything.
Thank you for your comments and for the pictures you sent. Really appreciated!








Lic.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Good stuff.
> 
> When you say internal testing, do you mean elmor and his pals are behind the scenes thrashing out the testing or that he has select privileged partners outside that he's able to use?
> 
> Im not online atm with PC, just moved house, sincerely hoping to be back up and running for the release and even a pre-release via beta if that becomes available.


Typical closed testing, only engineers have access. If everything is satisfactory we will get a new bios at the end of November.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I am really looking forward to 1.0.0.7. I am hoping there is some additional work on the IMC firmware that will improve memory performance and stability without having to run such high memory voltages.


This will not happen, we are overclocking the overclocked memory and want less voltage? I think in the new version of the BIOS the frequencies will be lower than now available, to make the memory controller work better, you need to make architectural edits and not superficial ones
I hope my words turn out to be untrue


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LicSqualo*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Gadfly,
> first of all, thank you for your reply. And I apologise for using an inappropriate term. In my defence, I can only conclude that English is not my native language. I am sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I admire your avatar very much and I think it is Plato)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the stability of my current setting, I can confirm that it is NOT STABLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but it's playable and for me this is currently sufficient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . No BSOD, no issue at all during playing my preferred and actual games (Witcher 3, Hawken, BlackSquad, ForzaMotorsport, Mass Effect Andromeda, actually). And no problem when I work with file from my GoPro, no issue at all. But i repeat, is not stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more stable configurations at lower voltages and clocks (all with a 100 base clock), clearly, but since on this platform it is useless to waste time because constantly evolving, I won't dwell on wasting time in unnecessary stress tests that will inevitably have to be rebuilt for each new bios. I prefer to play and not to see my PC in torture tests.
> I noticed that from April to today the voltages needed to have the stable system were different, today I have to give more millivolt for the same clock of the processor.
> But this happened mainly because today we are all focused on the ram and no longer on the processor clock. That's why my interest in high clocks of the ram. But even in this case, it will probably be all to be done again so that even my stability tests will not have served anything.
> Thank you for your comments and for the pictures you sent. Really appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lic.


Be careful with memory instability. Though things may seem stable enough during daily use, you will get random bluescreens and lock ups at unexpected times, like waking the pc from sleep or as it comes out of screen saver.

You also run the risk of disk corruption.

So while punching the gpu beyond what is load test stable is generally ok, memory stability is really important. I'd back the timings off and get your memory stable for 24/7 use.


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I think in the new version of the BIOS the frequencies will be lower than now available, to make the memory controller work better, you need to make architectural edits and not superficial ones


Lol - that would be nice downgrade...

P.S. you have new mail


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Typical closed testing, only engineers have access. If everything is satisfactory we will get a new bios at the end of November.
> This will not happen, we are overclocking the overclocked memory and want less voltage? I think in the new version of the BIOS the frequencies will be lower than now available, to make the memory controller work better, you need to make architectural edits and not superficial ones
> I hope my words turn out to be untrue


May i ask how you know all this? Its not that i don't believe you i only would like to know what your sources are if you don't mind









On another note, APM suddenly stopped working on me, do you perhaps know why or what? I had it setup to start every morning at 08:00 but suddenly it stopped working.. Haven't changed BIOS let alone touch it.. It just stops working out of the blue..


----------



## LicSqualo

Hi Gadfly,
Thank you for your advice!








And I know the problems of ram instability.







Probably the "testing timings" that I was advised by 1usmus and that we have been testing for some time (not only myself but also other people) are not really stable







, and maybe I should also move other settings such as CAD_BUS, procODT, VDDP and similar or others (now is all in Auto







), but I'm not an expert. And above all, I am afraid to do some damage. I think I've been very lucky in both component selection and chip lottery.







this time.
But this platform is really new and we are all trying to find out how to make it work better.







So far with these timings and settings I have had no problems. Only when I perform some specific tests (e. g. OCCT such as IBT @13000 MB) will the computer turn off. Simply.
No other type of error, such you mentioned and I've had in the past.
I seem to understand that it is tied to something like power or background noise of the ram banks, but I'm not an expert and I don't work with large files or large amounts of memory (if not in specific cases, but I'm very careful and I always move safely).
But your email confirmed to me that Infinity is running at 1800Mhz, great!







I did not succeed with my simple attempts







I could not get a yes answer from my system.








But I haven't even insisted







, since I'm still exercising at 3466 mhz as you can see.








I am also very busy at this time and I cannot devote the time it deserves to the system, if not at weekends. But I prefer to go hiking in the mountains, rather than shut me up at the weekend in front of the PC, unfortunately my work forces me to stay with many PCs many days of the year.... maybe too many!
So my approach with the definition of "stable" is very soft.

P.s.: too much curiosity, is PLATO?









added my stable results


----------



## lordzed83

@gadfly

Had some time joi ed rhe Blow on Ddr club but in my case 120mm blowing on ddr and around cpu socket area.

And first time EVER my system passed 10x ibt avx max


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> May i ask how you know all this? Its not that i don't believe you i only would like to know what your sources are if you don't mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, APM suddenly stopped working on me, do you perhaps know why or what? I had it setup to start every morning at 08:00 but suddenly it stopped working.. Haven't changed BIOS let alone touch it.. It just stops working out of the blue..


Elmor has hinted that they(motherboard makers) get the AGESA code well before we get the first beta BIOS versions based on it. So, ASUS internal BIOS team sees it first, and then they need to put their layer and tweaks on top of it. Then internal testing will get it from that point, and Elmor will then pass us a version that looks good enough for us not to end up sending our motherboards in for replacement if it breaks too horribly.

Elmor has given us BIOS versions well in advance of the official BIOS versions on the Asus site, and the results that we post are taken into account before they are put up on the official site. First AGESA 1.0.0.7 may be really ugly until the bugs are worked out, and the lack of any word from Elmor in the past few weeks may hint that he is working hard to get the first beta versions ready for us. They are also probably testing to make sure that those with Samsung B-die are getting the same level of performance on 1.0.0.7 as 1.0.0.6B or whatever the version is in 0052.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *1701 special edition*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming soon...
> 
> changelog:
> 
> *more overclocking capabilities
> * disable HPET for SB
> * full disable spectrum


Are you ready with this?? I would like to test it because of f***ing stuttering.


----------



## ciukacz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> Are you ready with this?? I would like to test it because of f***ing stuttering.


you don't need a custom bios for this, just disable it via bcdedit


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Elmor has hinted that they(motherboard makers) get the AGESA code well before we get the first beta BIOS versions based on it. So, ASUS internal BIOS team sees it first, and then they need to put their layer and tweaks on top of it. Then internal testing will get it from that point, and Elmor will then pass us a version that looks good enough for us not to end up sending our motherboards in for replacement if it breaks too horribly.
> 
> Elmor has given us BIOS versions well in advance of the official BIOS versions on the Asus site, and the results that we post are taken into account before they are put up on the official site.


You are stating the obvious. Next you'll probably write a lengthy post on how one has to wake up first before you can get out of bed.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> May i ask how you know all this? Its not that i don't believe you i only would like to know what your sources are if you don't mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, APM suddenly stopped working on me, do you perhaps know why or what? I had it setup to start every morning at 08:00 but suddenly it stopped working.. Haven't changed BIOS let alone touch it.. It just stops working out of the blue..


After I created the calculator, I have new friends who share information









What is APM?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> Are you ready with this?? I would like to test it because of f***ing stuttering.


tomorrow I'll try to publish








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciukacz*
> 
> you don't need a custom bios for this, just disable it via bcdedit


The conflict of timers is still present in the system...complete disconnection required


----------



## Cpt Phasma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> You are stating the obvious. Next you'll probably write a lengthy post on how one has to wake up first before you can get out of bed.


Hmm...that's being a little harsh, isn't it? Targonis was only trying to provide information.


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> You are stating the obvious. Next you'll probably write a lengthy post on how one has to wake up first before you can get out of bed.


DD


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gmr Chick*
> 
> Hmm...that's being a little harsh, isn't it? Targonis was only trying to provide information.


You are right.

Sorry Targonis!


----------



## ciukacz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> The conflict of timers is still present in the system...complete disconnection required


can you elaborate? can this conflict be somehow demonstrated/measured?


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> You are right.
> 
> Sorry Targonis!


No worries. When people ask questions that are fairly obvious, one way to respond is to just give a short answer. I just go on the idea of trying to make people understand the answer.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Elmor has hinted that they(motherboard makers) get the AGESA code well before we get the first beta BIOS versions based on it. So, ASUS internal BIOS team sees it first, and then they need to put their layer and tweaks on top of it. Then internal testing will get it from that point, and Elmor will then pass us a version that looks good enough for us not to end up sending our motherboards in for replacement if it breaks too horribly.
> 
> Elmor has given us BIOS versions well in advance of the official BIOS versions on the Asus site, and the results that we post are taken into account before they are put up on the official site. First AGESA 1.0.0.7 may be really ugly until the bugs are worked out, and the lack of any word from Elmor in the past few weeks may hint that he is working hard to get the first beta versions ready for us. They are also probably testing to make sure that those with Samsung B-die are getting the same level of performance on 1.0.0.7 as 1.0.0.6B or whatever the version is in 0052.


Yeah, i knew all that, i was asking where he was getting his info from


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> After I created the calculator, I have new friends who share information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is APM?
> tomorrow I'll try to publish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The conflict of timers is still present in the system...complete disconnection required


Alright, thnx for the update.

Well, APM is that you can let your PC turn on or off at a certain time given in BIOS.


----------



## Albert1007

My C6H with the 1600X at [email protected] has the PCH temp at 65-75C while playing Rainbow six siege or PUBG. Is it normal? Any thoughts?

PS: sent a 1600X to AMD for the segfault issue, they said that they have no stock of 1600X's remaining and they agreed to send me a brand new 1700X


----------



## Anty

Haha - free upgrade








I guess your GPU touches PCH heatsink or blows directly on it.


----------



## Albert1007

It's a Strix GTX 1080 11Gbps (the model with 1080TI Cooler of 2.5 slots), so I suppose that's it.


----------



## 1usmus

*1701 special edition*









https://drive.google.com/file/d/1e6h6OX3BjDezX8j4_6K1xWi-9LNXRycL/view?usp=sharing

* unlocked FCH menu
* spectrum fully disable
* HPET for SB disable
* unlocked additional DRAM settings
* unlocked CPB mode (CPU configuration)
*
Flash the modified BIOS :*

https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html

profiles from the old BIOS are not compatible with this version, you need to configure the system again


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *1701 special edition*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1e6h6OX3BjDezX8j4_6K1xWi-9LNXRycL/view?usp=sharing
> 
> * unlocked FCH menu
> * spectrum fully disable
> * HPET for SB disable
> * unlocked additional DRAM settings
> * unlocked CPB mode (CPU configuration)


We need flashback to get it in ye ??


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> We need flashback to get it in ye ??


need a USB flash drive with the dos + afudos program for flashing


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *1701 special edition*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1e6h6OX3BjDezX8j4_6K1xWi-9LNXRycL/view?usp=sharing
> 
> * unlocked FCH menu
> * spectrum fully disable
> * HPET for SB disable
> * unlocked additional DRAM settings
> * unlocked CPB mode (CPU configuration)


Nice Job. I will flash this bios.
Does this improve overclockability?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> need a USB flash drive with the dos + afudos program for flashing


Let me refraze will Flashback work with this ???


----------



## Mercer93

Hi guys. Could you help me? I just built my new pc, update bios to 1701 and see in UEFI cpu voltage 1.468 (why so high for default settings?should I change it to manual or offset?) and when I change core ratio to 38.0 and choose d.o.c.p. I start 1 time cold boot and after windows booting okay and stress test aida64 ok too, but when I turn off pc and turn on starting cold boot, 3 time! and after booting windows. I cant understand why this **** happens with me...I'm big fan AMD and Asus but this thing very disappointing me. how can i rich 3800GHz and 2900 for RAM? sorry for my bad English(

My pc conf:
Ryzen 1700x
Asus CH6
DDR4 2x8 Corsair LPX 3200
cpu cooler Scytch Mugen 5
psu 700w be quite


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercer93*
> 
> Hi guys. Could you help me? I just built my new pc, update bios to 1701 and see in UEFI cpu voltage 1.468 (why so high for default settings?should I change it to manual or offset?) and when I change core ratio to 38.0 and choose d.o.c.p. I start 1 time cold boot and after windows booting okay and stress test aida64 ok too, but when I turn off pc and turn on starting cold boot, 3 time! and after booting windows. I cant understand why this **** happens with me...I'm big fan AMD and Asus but this thing very disappointing me. how can i rich 3800GHz and 2900 for RAM? sorry for my bad English(
> 
> My pc conf:
> Ryzen 1700x
> Asus CH6
> DDR4 2x8 Corsair LPX 3200
> cpu cooler Scytch Mugen 5
> psu 700w be quite


Thats Ryzen for You. The Cold boot platform and you can have mega stable system and yet still cold boot. NO FIX FOR IT


----------



## Mercer93

omg..hope they will fix this soon.is this cold boot dangerous for pc?


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercer93*
> 
> omg..hope they will fix this soon.is this cold boot dangerous for pc?


no, the boot looping from a full power off start is the system training the memory, and unless you have a pump or something that has little restart tolerance its perfectly safe


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercer93*
> 
> omg..hope they will fix this soon.is this cold boot dangerous for pc?


No need to worry much about the cold boot issue. There are a few things you can do in the bios right now to get it under control but not at 100%. I too was experiencing the very same thing as you are right now, where my PC would do a multi power-cycle on the next boot up from a previous power-off state.

So, you are not alone but I can assure you other make/models are currently far worse when it comes to total stability. I owned a Taichi x370 and my 1800x was utilizing only 4 cores in Cenebench, cpu-z bench and god knows what else. It also has a nasty multi bug on some newer 1700x's and 1800x's and Asrock has no immediate fix for it. I'm glad I noticed it before my i ran out of time to return it at my local PC store and got me C6H and never looked back. The quality is def. there but like i said the entire x370 platform is still very immature and most likely will be succeeded by a newer chipset or mobo mfrs. will revise this one so we will see.

First and foremost, the Core Voltage you are getting at stock settings is normal but you should switch it to Manual [email protected] if you are thinking about OCing. You can do the same for your DRAM Voltage as well. Set it to 1.4v. but I wouldn't use the d.o.c.p for your ram unless you know Asus certified it for this mobo. If not certified or not on their website I would switch it to Manual and set your own RAM speed to 2667 or 2400Mhz until you stabilize the Cold boot. (Currently AMD only supports 2667Mhz on ram so anything above they can NOT guarantee but you can get yourself G-Skill Flare X modules as they are certified to hit 3200mhz without any issues)

This is what I did in bios and now I can boot my PC from power-off to power-on without any extra power cycles or defaulting my RAM to 2400Mhz from 3200Mhz.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Now the only time my PC would do multi-power cycle is if I completely power off the mobo, like if I pulled the power cable from the psu or just via psu on/off switch. Even then, my ram would still remain at 3200mhz or 3466Mhz (current) I think this is due to memory training as others on here have stated.


----------



## Mercer93

thx for anser, can u help me with voltage? why in my sytem cpu core voltage automatically sent to 1.47 when norman value for ryzen is 1.35 how can i fix it? and what is good voltage for 3800gz


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercer93*
> 
> thx for anser, can u help me with voltage? why in my sytem cpu core voltage automatically sent to 1.47 when norman value for ryzen is 1.35 how can i fix it? and what is good voltage for 3800gz


That's because while you are in bios the cpu is actually being utilized and it's perfectly safe. Also, when you have everything at Auto the cpu will be utilizing the Boost feature and I'm not sure if you noticed in Windows when it hits 4.1Ghz it can go as high as 1.516v. This is what I was getting on my 1800x when I had all on auto.

You have a 1700x so I rather let others help you there in terms of reaching 3.8Ghz and how much voltage it exactly needs. In my case, here are my settings: 1.4v should be perfectly fine for your CPU as well.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mercer93

Amir007, thx man for answer, rly appreciated. i will try do it tonight and write here about result.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> Nice Job. I will flash this bios.
> Does this improve overclockability?


True, new features can help.
How do I use these features to try to tell this week or next


----------



## BUFUMAN

Mate can u provide a link how to flash this. I remember you did this before. Thx


----------



## BUFUMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> True, new features can help.
> How do I use these features to try to tell this week or next


Mate can u provide a link how to flash this. I remember you did this before. Thx


----------



## 1usmus

*
Flash the modified BIOS :* (at the bottom of the page)

https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercer93*
> 
> Amir007, thx man for answer, rly appreciated. i will try do it tonight and write here about result.


Try with 1.35v (load) on the 1700x for 3.8 and work your way down or up from there. Mine is currently running at 4 with 1.43v under load (LLC3).


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *
> Flash the modified BIOS :* (at the bottom of the page)
> 
> https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html


I'm assuming you didn't unlock the ec firmware on your modded bios but I hafta ask anyways, even then I'm ganna be flashing ec 0312 on to my board to see if that plus full spectrum and hpet being disabled stops the stupid fall creators update from breaking


----------



## alexp999

990
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Thats Ryzen for You. The Cold boot platform and you can have mega stable system and yet still cold boot. NO FIX FOR IT


9920 has the cold boot fix. Worked for me so I've stuck with that BIOS.

Elmor said it will be added to the 1.0.0.7/1.0.7.0 AGESA BIOS.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *
> Flash the modified BIOS :* (at the bottom of the page)
> 
> https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html


I R Crazy enuff to trust ya and it flashed loaded my stable 3466 profile booted up no problem



Now where i turn off HPET and Spectrum cant see it lol


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I R Crazy enuff to trust ya and it flashed loaded my stable 3466 profile booted up no problem
> 
> 
> 
> Now where i turn off HPET and Spectrum cant see it lol


Congratulations









all profiles are compatible
HPET and spectrum you will not find in the BIOS menu, they are simply now disabled by default. Believe, you do not lose anything from the fact that you do not see them.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all profiles are compatible
> HPET and spectrum you will not find in the BIOS menu, they are simply now disabled by default. Believe, you do not lose anything from the fact that you do not see them.


i noticed extra 10hash/s when mining with cpu


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> i noticed extra 10hash/s when mining with cpu


I have bad news when we load the old profile, we download and the hidden settings that I have now changed ... I need to do a full reset and manually reset everything

thanks *Reous*, he prompted what I forgot at all


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> i noticed extra 10hash/s when mining with cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have bad news when we load the old profile, we download and the hidden settings that I have now changed ... I need to do a full reset and manually reset everything
> 
> thanks *Reous*, he prompted what I forgot at all
Click to expand...

What you mean?
Wen using your altered bios 1701v2... you not able to use previously saved settings ?
Doing so would re-enable the HPET and Spectrum... would it not ?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> What you mean?
> Wen using your altered bios 1701v2... you not able to use previously saved settings ?
> Doing so would re-enable the HPET and Spectrum... would it not ?


in the saved old profile are not turned off HPET and Spectrum, when we load it, the modification of the bios loses its power...you just need to do a factory default reset and re-enter the values from the workable profile


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I have bad news when we load the old profile, we download and the hidden settings that I have now changed ... I need to do a full reset and manually reset everything
> 
> thanks *Reous*, he prompted what I forgot at all


so guess ill do screenshots of my settings reset bios and re do them all









Or You could do bios with option to enable and disable them 2 options


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Right... That's what i said
Both option get re-enabled
To prevent it from happening... enter your OC-settings into the bios manually
So... Don't load a previously saved set of settings (created on the original 1701 bios) cose that will undo the bios-alteration


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I have bad news when we load the old profile, we download and the hidden settings that I have now changed ... I need to do a full reset and manually reset everything
> 
> thanks *Reous*, he prompted what I forgot at all
> 
> 
> 
> so guess ill do screenshots of my settings reset bios and re do them all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or You could do bios with option to enable and disable them 2 options
Click to expand...

suggest you reflash as well
so both options get set to disabled state again


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> suggest you reflash as well
> so both options get set to disabled state again


dont have spare pendrive with that flash option. Had 2 format my windows install one and reformat it back lol


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> suggest you reflash as well
> so both options get set to disabled state again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont have spare pendrive with that flash option. Had 2 format my windows install one and reformat it back lol
Click to expand...

apply same methode as you used last time


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> apply same methode as you used last time


Problem is how many times will i need 2 run qfan to get my fans to run at 800rpm without profile..

Besides that if bios reset does not clear it kinda crappy option it is :/

Ha just found some mega old 1gb pendrive lucky lol


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

wouldn't call that a problem
would call it a challenge


----------



## 1usmus

Found an interesting feature of the function "memory interleaving size", if you change the "auto" parameter to 512 bytes there will be a slight improvement in the latency. But I think it's not all surprises









Only got to this function I will test in more detail, it is possible to increase the efficiency of kernel utilization and performance in single-threaded tests

There will be suggestions what tests to use?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Found an interesting feature of the function "memory interleaving size", if you change the "auto" parameter to 512 bytes there will be a slight improvement in the latency. But I think it's not all surprises
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only got to this function I will test in more detail, it is possible to increase the efficiency of kernel utilization and performance in single-threaded tests
> 
> There will be suggestions what tests to use?


Interesting, imo Aida64 cash benchmark can give a good indication. Run it with auto and 512 for good measure


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Found an interesting feature of the function "memory interleaving size", if you change the "auto" parameter to 512 bytes there will be a slight improvement in the latency. But I think it's not all surprises
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only got to this function I will test in more detail, it is possible to increase the efficiency of kernel utilization and performance in single-threaded tests
> 
> There will be suggestions what tests to use?


3DMark Timespy CPU portion of the test is pretty sensitive to memory performance changes from what I've heard online, perhaps give it a shot.


----------



## WarpenN1

Lol when I try to start formation with DOS folder selected, start button won't do anything and when I close HP tool it just crashes 

Those DOS files won't even show up in a explorer :/

Edit: Now it says that my devices are write protected lol even when using my phone as a pen drive with drivedroid with writable mode....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## lordzed83

well passed 1800 with re re flash ect. Btw i dont use this bull**** performance bias whatever option disabled :]


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Found an interesting feature of the function "memory interleaving size", if you change the "auto" parameter to 512 bytes there will be a slight improvement in the latency. But I think it's not all surprises
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only got to this function I will test in more detail, it is possible to increase the efficiency of kernel utilization and performance in single-threaded tests
> 
> There will be suggestions what tests to use?


That's a interesting find
Thanks for sharing

http://slideplayer.com/slide/1476917/

Going to have to investigate that


----------



## lordzed83

Seen that option had q play left on auto cause dont know what effect does it have.
@elmor maybe You know something about it??


----------



## OrionBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *
> Flash the modified BIOS :* (at the bottom of the page)
> 
> https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html


I'm probably blind, but I don't see any download links at the bottom of that page you posted.
It is only a guide how to modify the BIOS...


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrionBG*
> 
> I'm probably blind, but I don't see any download links at the bottom of that page you posted.
> It is only a guide how to modify the BIOS...


technically you can get the download of it from the page thats linked in the hyperlink that leads to the hardwareluxe forum, or at the top of the page you can just click on the AFUDOS and the utility hyperlinks and that'll download 'em too









oh and I've installed the bios, with it I managed to get 3466cas14 stable in os so we'll where this goes (though I think my one dim might be S0L as I keep getting an error in memtest+'s all core random interger test in the 30.4-30.9 address range with only some measure of reducing the overall amount after a certain amount of passes and/or overall)


----------



## OrionBG

I'm probably very stupid and/or blind, but I don't see any download links at the bottom of that page you posted.
It is only a guide how to modify the BIOS...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> technically you can get the download of it from the page thats linked in the hyperlink that leads to the hardwareluxe forum, or at the top of the page you can just click on the AFUDOS and the utility hyperlinks and that'll download 'em too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and I've installed the bios, with it I managed to get 3466cas14 stable in os so we'll where this goes (though I think my one dim might be S0L as I keep getting an error in memtest+'s all core random interger test in the 30.4-30.9 address range with only some measure of reducing the overall amount after a certain amount of passes and/or overall)


Oh... I see... I was looking for a link for a .ROM file.
BTW are you using the G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3200 RAM from your signature? And if yes, you are running these 4 sticks on a Ryzen CPU at 3466 CAS14??? That is more than impressive!


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrionBG*
> 
> I'm probably very stupid and/or blind, but I don't see any download links at the bottom of that page you posted.
> It is only a guide how to modify the BIOS...
> Oh... I see... I was looking for a link for a .ROM file.
> BTW are you using the G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3200 RAM from your signature? And if yes, you are running these 4 sticks on a Ryzen CPU at 3466 CAS14??? That is more than impressive!


Yup pretty much, and yeah thanks hehe.. It's certainly been a heck of a ride getting there. I've been meaning to update the build log but I haven't gotten around to it with work and the computer constantly doing things like the errors with the one dim and the falls creator update not wanting to stick and run which makes it hard to post anything concrete. Heck if I did more things cosmetically besides changing two fans and adding more rgb I'd just make it another complete build with all the bios tweaking I've done since I've first posted it... Maybe if I get that one monitor and drive I want it'd be enough of an excuse


----------



## OrionBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> Yup pretty much, and yeah thanks hehe.. It's certainly been a heck of a ride getting there. I've been meaning to update the build log but I haven't gotten around to it with work and the computer constantly doing thing like the errors with the one dim and the falls creator update not want to stick and run which makes it hard to post anything concrete. Heck if I did more things cosmetically besides changing two fans and adding more rgb I'd just make it another complete build with all the bios tweaking I've done since I've first posted it... Maybe if I get that one monitor and drive I want it be enough of an excuse


Cool! I'll be doing a full rebuild of mine soon... It will be a completely water-cooled RGB overload







waiting for some more EK and Corsair parts and I should be good to begin...
Just hoping that ASUS will have released a fully stable BIOS with AGESA 1.0.0.7 by then...


----------



## wisepds

@lordzed83 What is your configuration for 4ghz, I mean, vcore, llc, etc... on bios? And what's showed in HWINFO under the name CPU CORE VOLTAGE SVI2 TNF and CPU TEMP (Tdie) when your cpu is under full load?

Thanks!


----------



## CCoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> @lordzed83 What is your configuration for 4ghz, I mean, vcore, llc, etc... on bios? And what's showed in HWINFO under the name CPU CORE VOLTAGE SVI2 TNF and CPU TEMP (Tdie) when your cpu is under full load?
> 
> Thanks!


+1 Screenshots would be appreciated of hwinfo


----------



## hurricane28

Did anyone here tried Blender? I downloaded and installed the program but it refused to work... I downloaded some demo files from here: https://www.blender.org/support/

But the script won't work at all... Ryzen and BMW benchmark works fine but the script benchmark doesn't work.


----------



## OrionBG

By the way guys, I don't know if I got lucky or there is some other reason, but my Ryzen 1700 (without X) runs at 4GHz without any custom tuning. I just selected the 4GHz option from the BIOS and everything works... I even lowed the CPU voltage a little because by default it was going to 1.47V and I don't want my CPU crispy


----------



## MishelLngelo

Almost any should be able to hit 4GHz on that voltage, exceptional ones could do it at under 1.4v.


----------



## OrionBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Almost any should be able to hit 4GHz on that voltage, exceptional ones could do it at under 1.4v.


I've set mine at 1.375v and have been running like that for 2 months...


----------



## lordzed83

Guys i pump LOADS of volts in my rig









Cpu 1.43 with LLC4 soc 1.09 LLC3 DDR4 1.46 PLL 0.875
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> @lordzed83 What is your configuration for 4ghz, I mean, vcore, llc, etc... on bios? And what's showed in HWINFO under the name CPU CORE VOLTAGE SVI2 TNF and CPU TEMP (Tdie) when your cpu is under full load?
> 
> Thanks!


Guys i pump LOADS of volts in my rig









Cpu 1.43 with LLC4 soc 1.09 LLC3 DDR4 1.46 PLL 0.875

Maximum temps after whole week of Mining cpu+gpu and 10 loops of IBT Maximum is 64.4c Tdie.

Under load core gets 1.390 SoC 1.054 MINIMUM afver Vdrop.

You gotta remember i got best cooling in this topic. Excluding Phase Charge and LN2.





Now i got extra 120mm fan blowing on Memory/socket area on top of all this.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrionBG*
> 
> I've set mine at 1.375v and have been running like that for 2 months...


That's already respectable. 1.47v is disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Guys i pump LOADS of volts in my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpu 1.43 with LLC4 soc 1.09 LLC3 DDR4 1.46 PLL 0.875
> Guys i pump LOADS of volts in my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpu 1.43 with LLC4 soc 1.09 LLC3 DDR4 1.46 PLL 0.875
> 
> Maximum temps after whole week of Mining cpu+gpu and 10 loops of IBT Maximum is 64.4c Tdie.
> 
> Under load core gets 1.390 SoC 1.054 MINIMUM afver Vdrop.
> 
> You gotta remember i got best cooling in this topic. Excluding Phase Charge and LN2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i got extra 120mm fan blowing on Memory/socket area on top of all this.


i was running 1.45v with 100 x 40 multiplier with llc3 i chnaged bus to 102.6 and with x39 mulitlier i get same stabilty at 1.4v


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> i was running 1.45v with 100 x 40 multiplier with llc3 i chnaged bus to 102.6 and with x39 mulitlier i get same stabilty at 1.4v


does it pass 10xibt max ?? if not its not stable in my eyes


----------



## Mercer93

What cooling do you use?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercer93*
> 
> What cooling do you use?


who ??


----------



## wisepds

I can pass, Y-crunch, Prime 95, Aida, OCC, IBT at HIGHT 100 pass (6 hours), but error code 8 with MAX on IBT with 32 GB RAM.... it's not stable?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> I can pass, Y-crunch, Prime 95, Aida, OCC, IBT at HIGHT 100 pass (6 hours), but error code 8 with MAX on IBT with 32 GB RAM.... it's not stable?


id say its good enough not many here run 32gb


----------



## wisepds

Your cooling is awesome!!!

Ok, thanks... for me 1,39v for 4GH and 61ºC max is perfect....using the pc for photoshop and games, is more than enough!!!
I'm still testing


----------



## Zamoldac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> does it pass 10xibt max ?? if not its not stable in my eyes










that's exactly how I feel every time I see claims of "stable" with low volts.
(AVX ofc)


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's exactly how I feel every time I see claims of "stable" with low volts.
> (AVX ofc)


+1 I think the same too...


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's exactly how I feel every time I see claims of "stable" with low volts.
> (AVX ofc)


1 pass stable crash on second lol


----------



## LightningManGTS

I was never able to get 4.0 to run stable at 1.4 the one time I tried nor have I really cared as I've been running 4.1 since day one at 70 degrees C average temp max


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> 1 pass stable crash on second lol


Is this ok? I want your opinion. 1 hour. 10 times at 10.000 mb Ram. 1,373v VCore, and 1,306v Vcore SVI2. All test pased!


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Is this ok? I want your opinion. 1 hour. 10 times at 10.000 mb Ram. 1,373v VCore, and 1,306v Vcore SVI2. All test pased!


whats your memory speeds? lower speed and timmings reduce temps and the required amount of vcore so I'm vaguely curious what you have going on


----------



## wisepds

3200 Cl14 at 1,385v Gskill gtz 32gb 8gb x 4 modules. Samsung b-dies.


----------



## LightningManGTS

those temps don't make sense, what kind of cooler do you have? or are you running it with your room at 40 degrees Fahrenheit?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Is this ok? I want your opinion. 1 hour. 10 times at 10.000 mb Ram. 1,373v VCore, and 1,306v Vcore SVI2. All test pased!


Plz fill out your rig builder and put it in your signature so we can help you better because we can see what components you are using instead of having to ask every time.

Alright, there are a few things that are off to me and that are the Gflops and the amount of time it takes in IBT. And why did you run custom run in IBT? Just run the very high preset for 10 runs and it should be okay, if you are "stable" than try another program like this one: https://rog.asus.com/articles/news/realbench-v2-43-new-version-available-now/#

IBT AVX or non AVX version is an outdated stress test program which doesn't get any updates anymore which can cause false stability assumptions. As an example, you can pass IBT AVX/non AVX and still crash in games or other applications because it doesn't stress the system properly. This is been test over and over again by me and other users on this forum. Its a good program to quickly test but for 24/7 stability you need something a lot better.
Temps seems fine to me as we don't even know your ambient temp to begin with. Maybe you like a warm room which dramatically increases system temps.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Found an interesting feature of the function "*memory interleaving size*", if you change the "auto" parameter to 512 bytes there will be a slight improvement in the latency. But I think it's not all surprises
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only got to this function I will test in more detail, it is possible to increase the efficiency of kernel utilization and performance in single-threaded tests
> 
> There will be suggestions what tests to use?


What are the typical settings for this ?
Seen people mention values of 256 and 512 on various sites but i was unable to find anything that noted the minimums and maximums for this setting
Am curious though... never touched this before...

EDIT :
Value of 1k and 2k are also considered to be helpfull
Needs testing...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> whats your memory speeds? lower speed and timmings reduce temps and the required amount of vcore so I'm vaguely curious what you have going on


Its actually not the speed and timings that cause heat but voltage does...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those temps don't make sense, what kind of cooler do you have? or are you running it with your room at 40 degrees Fahrenheit?


What are you talking about? He is running 1.373 vcore and only hitting 58 c at max... besides, we don't even know his ambient temp or case airflow configuration..


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its actually not the speed and timings that cause heat but voltage does...
> What are you talking about? He is running 1.373 vcore and only hitting 58 c at max... besides, we don't even know his ambient temp or case airflow configuration..


probably should of asked about ambient as well but I was more or less alluding to it anyways, and it could just be me but I've notice temperature difference due to the infinity fabric running slower at same voltages and the only way to get it to run slower or faster is by memory oc so..... also I could be wrong but isn't temperature difference voltage wise is only ever a 5 degree difference on ryzen when running less voltage at same speeds?

I've never really messed with it myself so I've never calculated the resulting differences


----------



## wisepds

Hello!!
My ambient temp are 21ºC.
this photo is right now doing IBT:

https://ibb.co/nKxZJR

As you can see i have a Kraken X62 with 4 nzxt pressure fans in push and pull and a lot of noctuas fans for the case. Another thing, is that i put the fans at 100% before start stress, and yes, now my max temp is 58,3ºC. I'm from Seville (Spain) and is a hot land.

If start test with high settings, only takes 4096 mb of ram, and max 31000. Too much time to wait. I choose today 10.000 for test... and i can pass the IBT test.

I'm going to test the realbench... give me an hour to test and i'll post the results.

Thanks!


----------



## wisepds

I'm going to test realbench.. ¿How many time is good?


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Hello!!
> My ambient temp are 21ºC.
> this photo is right now doing IBT:
> 
> https://ibb.co/nKxZJR
> 
> As you can see i have a Kraken X62 with 4 nzxt pressure fans in push and pull and a lot of noctuas fans for the case. Another thing, is that i put the fans at 100% before start stress, and yes, now my max temp is 58,3ºC. I'm from Seville (Spain) and is a hot land.
> 
> If start test with high settings, only takes 4096 mb of ram, and max 31000. Too much time to wait. I choose today 10.000 for test... and i can pass the IBT test.
> 
> I'm going to test the realbench... give me an hour to test and i'll post the results.
> 
> Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> I'm going to test realbench.. ¿How many time is good?


I had this weird feeling the only abnormal thing you had going on was your static air pressure; good on ya for the owning a jet turbine














I've certainly been there but I've become quite happy with my quieter, although negative air pressure, fan system I have going on


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Hello!!
> My ambient temp are 21ºC.
> this photo is right now doing IBT:
> 
> https://ibb.co/nKxZJR
> 
> As you can see i have a Kraken X62 with 4 nzxt pressure fans in push and pull and a lot of noctuas fans for the case. Another thing, is that i put the fans at 100% before start stress, and yes, now my max temp is 58,3ºC. I'm from Seville (Spain) and is a hot land.
> 
> If start test with high settings, only takes 4096 mb of ram, and max 31000. Too much time to wait. I choose today 10.000 for test... and i can pass the IBT test.
> 
> I'm going to test the realbench... give me an hour to test and i'll post the results.
> 
> Thanks!


Nice setup you got there man!









I really like the NZXT cooler and the RGB LED rings on the cool block. It is because i have an excellent 360 mm cooler myself otherwise i would likely buy it myself.

Anyway, your temps are fine and nothing to worry about, although you are running IBT with the side panel open, may i ask why? Imo its better to test with panels closed in order to create worst case scenario and get good results because it can only get better and you use your config in that order anyway with the side panel on.

If you can i would mount the cooler in the top of your case and install the other fans in the front so that the GPU can get fresh air too. Make sure to install the fans on the bottom in push and the second layer in pull in order to push the hot air outside of your case.

I went to Seville once, i really like it! Its gorgeous man! I envy you lol.

Looking forward to your results


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice setup you got there man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the NZXT cooler and the RGB LED rings on the cool block. It is because i have an excellent 360 mm cooler myself otherwise i would likely buy it myself.
> 
> Anyway, your temps are fine and nothing to worry about, although you are running IBT with the side panel open, may i ask why? Imo its better to test with panels closed in order to create worst case scenario and get good results because it can only get better and you use your config in that order anyway with the side panel on.
> 
> If you can i would mount the cooler in the top of your case and install the other fans in the front so that the GPU can get fresh air too. Make sure to install the fans on the bottom in push and the second layer in pull in order to push the hot air outside of your case.
> 
> I went to Seville once, i really like it! Its gorgeous man! I envy you lol.
> 
> Looking forward to your results


Hi Hurricane.
The side panel is open only for the photo!!!!! Test are always with panel closed.
I want push and pull, and mounting the cooler in the top i can't install it (Not enought space), also, the air from push and pull is not hot when enter to the case because the flow is very consistent and with the normal use, de cpu is very cold. The graphic has a dedicated noctua fan for cooling on the bottom of the case and playing COD at 4K it's only 31ºC!!!!! . I have test and i prefer fresh air to cpu, because the flow of the case is huge and all components are ok!

Check at 2 hours playing COD WWII

https://ibb.co/jo9PVw

AAAAHHH!!! Here is the pc passing Realbench...

https://ibb.co/kzuWyR

Good test.. do a lot of things...at the same time







I have passed the test, for now 1 hour....


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> id say its good enough not many here run 32gb


That and ibt avx on max is ******ed. It produces loops that are literally not found in any other application or workload in the world. You have to remember that the core of IBT was designed as a load test for cooling systems on super computers, not a functional CPU load test.

At 4.1 @ 1.375v bios (1.35v under load) I can pass 8 hours of ibt avx high, but only @15-20 loops on max before IBT errors out. My 4790k could only pass @15 loops of ibt avx on max stock on a 280mm AIO in push pull. So I question the need to be able to run IBT avx on max for hours as a true test of stability.

On my Ryzen everything else runs fine no matter how long it runs. P95, IBT linX max, OCCT, Aida, games, real bench etc.

So the question becomes if a cpu can run any real world workload you can throw at it indefinately without errors, but it fails ibt avx max after 1 hour, is the CPU unstabls or is IBT avx on max just a bad indicator of stability?


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> That and ibt avx on max is ******ed. It produces loops that are literally not found in any other application or workload in the world. You have to remember that the core of IBT was designed as a load test for cooling systems on super computers, not a functional CPU load test.
> 
> At 4.1 @ 1.375v bios (1.35v under load) I can pass 8 hours of ibt avx high, but only @15-20 loops on max before IBT errors out. My 4790k could only pass @15 loops of ibt avx on max stock on a 280mm AIO in push pull. So I question the need to be able to run IBT avx on max for hours as a true test of stability.
> 
> On my Ryzen everything else runs fine no matter how long it runs. P95, IBT linX max, OCCT, Aida, games, real bench etc.
> 
> So the question becomes if a cpu can run any real world workload you can throw at it indefinately without errors, but it fails ibt avx max after 1 hour, is the CPU unstabls or is IBT avx on max just a bad indicator of stability?


I think is a bad indicator of stability. I prefer Y-Crunch or this Realbench


----------



## WarpenN1

Does anyone know that is it possible to buy replacement COPPER plates for kraken x62? I'm not sure but I would guess that those metal stains that I couldn't get off even with metal polish product, are at least part reason that my temps are so humongously higher with kryonaut


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Hi Hurricane.
> The side panel is open only for the photo!!!!! Test are always with panel closed.
> I want push and pull, and mounting the cooler in the top i can't install it (Not enought space), also, the air from push and pull is not hot when enter to the case because the flow is very consistent and with the normal use, de cpu is very cold. The graphic has a dedicated noctua fan for cooling on the bottom of the case and playing COD at 4K it's only 31ºC!!!!! . I have test and i prefer fresh air to cpu, because the flow of the case is huge and all components are ok!
> 
> Check at 2 hours playing COD WWII
> 
> https://ibb.co/jo9PVw
> 
> AAAAHHH!!! Here is the pc passing Realbench...
> 
> https://ibb.co/kzuWyR
> 
> Good test.. do a lot of things...at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have passed the test, for now 1 hour....


Alright then.

Looks like you have it setup properly. Temps are fine as far as i can see.

Did you run Cinebench R15 yet? Try to run it a couple of times and see if the results are similar, this can also be an indication of stability. If results drop or raise a lot it can be an indication of instability, i tested this and it failed in Realbench.

Realbench is a good test and you can call yourself stable if you pass Realbench for extender period of time, i would like to run it for an hour at least in order for me to call my system stable. Longer is better but i don't think its needed. I tested my overclock in IBT AVX and it passes one time but when i tried again it failed at pass 5... Ran Realbench and it passes , Cinebench R15 passes too and many other programs unlike IBT AVX, its a poor program and people really should stop using IBT AVX as an stress test program imo.

I guess you can call yourself stable but i would run more tests if i were you in order to be certain of it.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> That and ibt avx on max is ******ed. It produces loops that are literally not found in any other application or workload in the world. You have to remember that the core of IBT was designed as a load test for cooling systems on super computers, not a functional CPU load test.
> 
> At 4.1 @ 1.375v bios (1.35v under load) I can pass 8 hours of ibt avx high, but only @15-20 loops on max before IBT errors out. My 4790k could only pass @15 loops of ibt avx on max stock on a 280mm AIO in push pull. So I question the need to be able to run IBT avx on max for hours as a true test of stability.
> 
> On my Ryzen everything else runs fine no matter how long it runs. P95, IBT linX max, OCCT, Aida, games, real bench etc.
> 
> So the question becomes if a cpu can run any real world workload you can throw at it indefinately without errors, but it fails ibt avx max after 1 hour, is the CPU unstabls or is IBT avx on max just a bad indicator of stability?


I concur, i would add that IBT AVX is an poor test of stability. I am saying this dated from the 990 FX platform and no one believed me an now more people claiming the same.
Imo people should stop usung IBT AVX and use an more up to date program like Cinebench R15 or Realbench for stability testing. OCCT is very good too, especially when AVX is enabled and it stresses a lot of ram.


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Alright then.
> 
> Looks like you have it setup properly. Temps are fine as far as i can see.
> 
> Did you run Cinebench R15 yet? Try to run it a couple of times and see if the results are similar, this can also be an indication of stability. If results drop or raise a lot it can be an indication of instability, i tested this and it failed in Realbench.
> 
> Realbench is a good test and you can call yourself stable if you pass Realbench for extender period of time, i would like to run it for an hour at least in order for me to call my system stable. Longer is better but i don't think its needed. I tested my overclock in IBT AVX and it passes one time but when i tried again it failed at pass 5... Ran Realbench and it passes , Cinebench R15 passes too and many other programs unlike IBT AVX, its a poor program and people really should stop using IBT AVX as an stress test program imo.
> 
> I guess you can call yourself stable but i would run more tests if i were you in order to be certain of it.


1808 points. in cinebench. Passed 13 times without problems. For me, it's enought. Thanks a lot hurricane!!!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> 1808 points. in cinebench. Passed 13 times without problems. For me, it's enought. Thanks a lot hurricane!!!


Nice score, i can't even touch that with my R5 1600 lol. Its okay tho.

Enjoy your system


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice score, i can't even touch that with my R5 1600 lol. Its okay tho.
> 
> Enjoy your system


Edit!! 1813!!!

https://ibb.co/fEq1Xm


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Edit!! 1813!!!
> 
> https://ibb.co/fEq1Xm


najsss do you have bios score hax enabled ??


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> najsss do you have bios score hax enabled ??


Hax what? what is that? hehe... i don't know what hax is...sorry


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> 1 pass stable crash on second lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this ok? I want your opinion. 1 hour. 10 times at 10.000 mb Ram. 1,373v VCore, and 1,306v Vcore SVI2. All test pased!
Click to expand...

Are you running the windows 10 Fall edit ?
If so... what version is your CAM software ?
I ask becose my CAM seems to have lost some menus where i normally could set the performance mode for the fans and the pump


Got no clue what happend to it...
Going back to previous version didn't fix it


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Hax what? what is that? hehe... i don't know what hax is...sorry


Performance bias setting in the bios.

Think mine was 1823 ish at 4.1 with perf bias set to disabled.

Edit: 1820:


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Are you running the windows 10 Fall edit ?
> If so... what version is your CAM software ?
> I ask becose my CAM seems to have lost some menus where i normally could set the performance mode for the fans and the pump
> 
> 
> Got no clue what happend to it...
> Going back to previous version didn't fix it


I'm running everything latest for windows 10 and Cam but I can already tell you that you're looking in the wrong place.Here you go


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Amir007

Hmm wait you do not have that FAN icon like I do. I'm using CAM version 3.5.20. I'd say wipe out all CAM software and reinstall again.


----------



## Gadfly

Does anyone unsmderstand what the cb15 performance bias does exactly?

I am really curious as to how it works?


----------



## wisepds

Aaaah!! Performance bias!!! Yes, it's off. The trick is a check box on p-states settings called relaxed Throttiling.

My cam software is updated to the last version, is ok.

If turn on perfomance bias on bios to CB15...


imagen de internet

1813 Performance Bias off
1826 Performance Bias on


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Does anyone unsmderstand what the cb15 performance bias does exactly?
> 
> I am really curious as to how it works?


It is like a cheat key.
I wonder why ASUS made such nonsense.


----------



## Gadfly

Cheat key?

No... it does something that makes cb15 run faster, it just a matter of what it is doing in the bios to make it run faster. I have even found that it can affect stabilty or the ability to train dram , it is just a question of what it is doing.


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Cheat key?
> 
> No... it does something that makes cb15 run faster, it just a matter of what it is doing in the bios to make it run faster. I have even found that it can affect stabilty or the ability to train dram , it is just a question of what it is doing.


Yep, if Performance Bias is ON, Y-crunch K.O... Performance Bias OFF, Y-crunh 3 hours, ok!!! For me, it's like you say..affect stability.... in my computer is always OFF.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Aaaah!! Performance bias!!! Yes, it's off. The trick is a check box on p-states settings called relaxed Throttiling.
> 
> My cam software is updated to the last version, is ok.
> 
> If turn on perfomance bias on bios to CB15...
> 
> 
> imagen de internet
> 
> 1813 Performance Bias off
> 1826 Performance Bias on


Very nice system setup and score mate


----------



## wisepds

T
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Very nice system setup and score mate


Thanks Lordzed83!!!!! I work as photographer and for big editting session on photoshop i need work well and smooth...


----------



## Moklar

Quick question, is the temperature reading in the ASUS software suite accurate?

I ask because the temps are different there for me than in the Ryzen master software - I'm aware there used to be a faulty readout but I thought that would have been fixed by now. My main issue if the ASUS software readings are wrong is that it's not possible to yse the Fan Expert software since you can't completely manually set the speed so it will always run at 100% at 75 degrees.

Btw. my CPU is an 1800X running at 4.00 @ 1.40V

Never mind seems to now work correctly.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> T
> Thanks Lordzed83!!!!! I work as photographer and for big editting session on photoshop i need work well and smooth...


Deffo good for You its like Me doing Gaming mostly plus processing Videos for my Rave Youtube channel









That tune drop 20 minutes in


----------



## lordzed83

Yesterday fresh format of windows with FIXED fall creators upgrade kb4048955
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4048955/windows-10-update-kb4048955

Working better now so can recommend it









BTW i also recommend gutting this spying basterd out. Nice guide with few programs that help gutting W10 out. I also use Tweeker for windows 4

https://forums.redacted.tv/threads/ultimate-windows-10-gaming-tweak-guide.1205/

I also use
http://www.thewindowsclub.com/ultimate-windows-tweaker-4-windows-10

If You gut this system out it scores same numbers as windows 7 in my case


----------



## Crumpet58

Anyone else found that their more recent BIOS's just make stability worse, despite them being labelled as "increases system stability"..
My system runs fine (apart from cold boots) on 1501, at 4Ghz and 4.1Ghz with 3200Mhz on the memory.
But if I update to either of the later ones (1602/1701) I can't hit the same overclocks, and the memory is incredibly unstable even using the Stilt's "safe" profiles.
It just boggles my brain, and makes me wonder if all their future BIOS updates will just make my system worse.

1800X and F4-3600C16D-16GTZR


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crumpet58*
> 
> Anyone else found that their more recent BIOS's just make stability worse, despite them being labelled as "increases system stability"..
> My system runs fine (apart from cold boots) on 1501, at 4Ghz and 4.1Ghz with 3200Mhz on the memory.
> But if I update to either of the later ones (1602/1701) I can't hit the same overclocks, and the memory is incredibly unstable even using the Stilt's "safe" profiles.
> It just boggles my brain, and makes me wonder if all their future BIOS updates will just make my system worse.
> 
> 1800X and F4-3600C16D-16GTZR


I gotta agree. When I owned the Taichi mobo the folks over at that thread were telling me the same thing to flash back, back back. But to a logical person that doesn't make sense right? Unless it is pulled from their website I should be confident that the new bios has all the great fixes as previous but better? Isn't that the idea? I guess not with this x370 platform. I think this entire platform was rushed when Ryzen was first tested and blew everyone's mind. I think most, if not all mnfters rushed their $hit out without proper QA applied. Oh well. I guess we gotta just wait like buying one of them pre-released games and then only to find out its still in beta.


----------



## Karagra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> I gotta agree. When I owned the Taichi mobo the folks over at that thread were telling me the same thing to flash back, back back. But to a logical person that doesn't make sense right? Unless it is pulled from their website I should be confident that the new bios has all the great fixes as previous but better? Isn't that the idea? I guess not with this x370 platform. I think this entire platform was rushed when Ryzen was first tested and blew everyone's mind. I think most, if not all mnfters rushed their $hit out without proper QA applied. Oh well. I guess we gotta just wait like buying one of them pre-released games and then only to find out its still in beta.


I get what your saying its like when Intel released Skylake and it had its chunk of bios issues at the start, cold boot issues, training, not booting.. ring a bell? =D Even times when people had to downgrade bios to get stable what a shame... =(


----------



## LicSqualo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crumpet58*
> 
> Anyone else found that their more recent BIOS's just make stability worse, despite them being labelled as "increases system stability"..
> My system runs fine (apart from cold boots) on 1501, at 4Ghz and 4.1Ghz with 3200Mhz on the memory.
> But if I update to either of the later ones (1602/1701) I can't hit the same overclocks, and the memory is incredibly unstable even using the Stilt's "safe" profiles.
> It just boggles my brain, and makes me wonder if all their future BIOS updates will just make my system worse.
> 
> 1800X and F4-3600C16D-16GTZR


Interesting.







Same "suspect" with the same ram kit on a 1700.
With older bios my CPU and ram go with minus voltage







, and I noted for every step in bios a little change vs higher voltage for the same CPU speed.








(tested every time with IBT to check the voltage request by CPU under load, this is the main reason I run IBT AVX as first test to check stability and CPU voltage)
This ram kit run exceptionally @3200c14 without any problem with the first bios I've downloaded and updated for this motherboard (April 2016),
but with the latest bios, 1701 and 0052,
I've reach 3500 Mhz with tighter timings than before (and this is because I've learn a lot of this system in the last months, of course is a new system).
So my personal conclusion is to wait until the new AGESA and see what happen, always updating the bios to grow together with this FANTASTIC







community.

My system is playable to all my game at 4140 Mhz with ram @3500c13 with 1.40 V under load (1,39V under heavy load) and 1.44 in idle; 1,15V Vsoc and 1,42V ram.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> I get what your saying its like when Intel released Skylake and it had its chunk of bios issues at the start, cold boot issues, training, not booting.. ring a bell? =D Even times when people had to downgrade bios to get stable what a shame... =(


I was talking about what I currently own, and that is x370 platform. I don't know what happened with Skylake and honestly i don't really care because I jumped off of Haswell. I owned both z87, and z97's and treated me very well. I never needed to go in bios for years and never cared for any bios releases to fix anything major. I mean, the only thing I actually had to do was deleding my first 4770K due to their cheap thermal paste fiasco.. It was rock stolid stable for me ever since then.

I just don't get why like some others in this forum take it so personally. I just don't get the sarcasm, I mean i get it but I just don't see the point. I'm basing the facts, no? And I'm not even biased to any specific brand at all. I let my wallet>performance dictate that for me. I can assure you i ain't no fan boy to anyone or anything. I'm my own boss


----------



## Karagra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> I was talking about what I currently own, and that is x370 platform. I don't know what happened with Skylake and honestly i don't really care because I jumped off of Haswell. I owned both z87, and z97's and treated me very well. I never needed to go in bios for years and never cared for any bios releases to fix anything major. I mean, the only thing I actually had to do was deleding my first 4770K due to their cheap thermal paste fiasco.. It was rock stolid stable for me ever since then.
> 
> I just don't get why like some others in this forum take it so personally. I just don't get the sarcasm, I mean i get it but I just don't see the point. I'm basing the facts, no? And I'm not even biased to any specific brand at all. I let my wallet>performance dictate that for me. I can assure you i ain't no fan boy to anyone or anything. I'm my own boss


I was just pointing out when intel started with ddr4 they ran into the same problems, I was honestly just trying to be a little funny. So you be the best own boss you can be!


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Hmm wait you do not have that FAN icon like I do. I'm using CAM version 3.5.20. I'd say wipe out all CAM software and reinstall again.


Hmm
Okey... Guess that it's the only way to get it back up and running in it's full glory
... Eliminating it completely from system... Do much scrubbing and then reiinstall and keep fingers crossed
Cheers


----------



## neur0cide

_Stability_ is NOT the same as _overclockability_!
The mobo manufacturers are reported lots of issues from their customers. To fix some of these issues sometimes the manufacturer needs to dial back on features or performance. Overclocking can't always have top priority, since most users prefer a stable system over a huge overclock.
Take the 9920 BIOS. It features a semi fix for the cold boot bug, but in return extends boot times.


----------



## Crumpet58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> _Stability_ is NOT the same as _overclockability_!
> The mobo manufacturers are reported lots of issues from their customers. To fix some of these issues sometimes the manufacturer needs to dial back on features or performance. Overclocking can't always have top priority, since most users prefer a stable system over a huge overclock.
> Take the 9920 BIOS. It features a semi fix for the cold boot bug, but in return extends boot times.


1701 at stock settings though (load optimised defaults) and the system restarts multiple times before booting.

Doesn't do that on 1501. It only restarts before booting on a cold boot when i'm clocked over 4Ghz.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crumpet58*
> 
> 1701 at stock settings though (load optimised defaults) and the system restarts multiple times before booting.
> 
> Doesn't do that on 1501. It only restarts before booting on a cold boot when i'm clocked over 4Ghz.


1701 is FIRST bios i could get 4ghz stable at LOWER volts than 3950 on all pevius bioses !!!

Its all about memory settings

You tried ryzen memory calculator settings??


----------



## Justin Cider

Has anyone had any issues with their M.2 drive. I have a Ryzen 1700 with a Samsung 960 Evo and G.Skill F4-3200C16D-16GTZ running as default 2133 and I have been having freezing issues with both Destiny 2 and BF1 and TW: Warhammer 2. I had similar issues when I used a WD 256GB Black M.2 drive and I replace it in order to use a drive on approved list.
I have to say I have found this to be one very frustrating ride with this motherboard. I'm about 90% sure it is the M.2 that is giving me the issue. I thought I would ask if anyone else has been having issues. I am running the 1701 Bios as well and it happens with the previous Bios as well.


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crumpet58*
> 
> 1701 at stock settings though (load optimised defaults) and the system restarts multiple times before booting.
> 
> Doesn't do that on 1501. It only restarts before booting on a cold boot when i'm clocked over 4Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 1701 is FIRST bios i could get 4ghz stable at LOWER volts than 3950 on all pevius bioses !!!
> 
> Its all about memory settings
> 
> You tried ryzen memory calculator settings??
Click to expand...

It def shouldn't fail Memory Training at Fail Safe Settings.








However, this is the first time I hear about this particular issue on any BIOS.

What RAM do you have, Crumpet?

BTW, I'm still on 1401. Never had issues with it (besides the usual cold boot bug) and it overclocks all of my RAM great. I'll only consider upgrading when 1.0.0.7 arrives and proves to be worth the switch.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justin Cider*
> 
> Has anyone had any issues with their M.2 drive. I have a Ryzen 1700 with a Samsung 960 Evo and G.Skill F4-3200C16D-16GTZ running as default 2133 and I have been having freezing issues with both Destiny 2 and BF1 and TW: Warhammer 2. I had similar issues when I used a WD 256GB Black M.2 drive and I replace it in order to use a drive on approved list.
> I have to say I have found this to be one very frustrating ride with this motherboard. I'm about 90% sure it is the M.2 that is giving me the issue. I thought I would ask if anyone else has been having issues. I am running the 1701 Bios as well and it happens with the previous Bios as well.


I have a 950 pro m2 with 32gb @2933 and my 1700 is overclocked to a measly 3.6 @ 1.2v. No freezes whatsoever using the latest windows with all updates.

I did have some stuttering and freezes during some games but it was bitdefender.


----------



## Karagra

I can also agree Bios *1701* for my ram is less stable I am currently on *9920*.
*Specs :*
*Ryzen 1700* 3.8ghz 1.35v
*F4-3600C16D-16GTZR* 3466 14-14-14-34 1T 1.35v
*Soc* 1.05v


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justin Cider*
> 
> Has anyone had any issues with their M.2 drive. I have a Ryzen 1700 with a Samsung 960 Evo and G.Skill F4-3200C16D-16GTZ running as default 2133 and I have been having freezing issues with both Destiny 2 and BF1 and TW: Warhammer 2. I had similar issues when I used a WD 256GB Black M.2 drive and I replace it in order to use a drive on approved list.
> I have to say I have found this to be one very frustrating ride with this motherboard. I'm about 90% sure it is the M.2 that is giving me the issue. I thought I would ask if anyone else has been having issues. I am running the 1701 Bios as well and it happens with the previous Bios as well.


Gaming issues are commonly caused by display drivers..

What GPU do you have and what driver?


----------



## XEKong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justin Cider*
> 
> Has anyone had any issues with their M.2 drive. I have a Ryzen 1700 with a Samsung 960 Evo and G.Skill F4-3200C16D-16GTZ running as default 2133 and I have been having freezing issues with both Destiny 2 and BF1 and TW: Warhammer 2. I had similar issues when I used a WD 256GB Black M.2 drive and I replace it in order to use a drive on approved list.
> I have to say I have found this to be one very frustrating ride with this motherboard. I'm about 90% sure it is the M.2 that is giving me the issue. I thought I would ask if anyone else has been having issues. I am running the 1701 Bios as well and it happens with the previous Bios as well.


In your event viewer is it doing the raid port reset error. I had freezing issues and found turning off the PCIE Link state Power management. I also had to change the registry setting to show AHCI Link Power management so I could set it to HIPM+DIPM. Ever since, no freezes and no raid port resets. Mine would actually cause some games to outright crash the delay was so long.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEKong*
> 
> In your event viewer is it doing the raid port reset error. I had freezing issues and found turning off the PCIE Link state Power management. I also had to change the registry setting to show AHCI Link Power management so I could set it to HIPM+DIPM. Ever since, no freezes and no raid port resets. Mine would actually cause some games to outright crash the delay was so long.


I recall to have the same error message in event viewer but i never got any freezes, Windows or AMD chipset drivers update fixed it for me after a while.


----------



## Karagra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justin Cider*
> 
> Has anyone had any issues with their M.2 drive. I have a Ryzen 1700 with a Samsung 960 Evo and G.Skill F4-3200C16D-16GTZ running as default 2133 and I have been having freezing issues with both Destiny 2 and BF1 and TW: Warhammer 2. I had similar issues when I used a WD 256GB Black M.2 drive and I replace it in order to use a drive on approved list.
> I have to say I have found this to be one very frustrating ride with this motherboard. I'm about 90% sure it is the M.2 that is giving me the issue. I thought I would ask if anyone else has been having issues. I am running the 1701 Bios as well and it happens with the previous Bios as well.


If you are using Nvidia 388.00, 388.13 (not sure of 388.31) but can tell you i had stuttering in Destiny 2 with those drivers. Also could be your windows I am not sure because I did a reinstall right after I noticed the stutter and its completely gone now.


----------



## Justin Cider

I am using the latest Nvidia drivers on a Evga GTX 1080ti SC2 and a fresh windows install with really nothing else installed


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

offtopic:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Hmm wait you do not have that FAN icon like I do. I'm using CAM version 3.5.20. I'd say wipe out all CAM software and reinstall again.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm
> Okey... Guess that it's the only way to get it back up and running in it's full glory
> ... Eliminating it completely from system... Do much scrubbing and then reiinstall and keep fingers crossed
> Cheers
Click to expand...

After uninstalling CAM software... cleaning up remainders
Reinstalling all previous version i have... one by one
Each time cleaning up remainders after a uninstall...
Nothing seems to work to get the missing options back (fan control and lights control)









Yesterday windows 10 (fall edition) was automatically updated, along with a update for flash player
Maybe that triggered it... I dunno.
The options could have gone missing earlier... don't open CAM up that often

Any one else had this experience ?
If so... How did you resolve it ?


----------



## Crumpet58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> It def shouldn't fail Memory Training at Fail Safe Settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, this is the first time I hear about this particular issue on any BIOS.
> 
> What RAM do you have, Crumpet?
> 
> BTW, I'm still on 1401. Never had issues with it (besides the usual cold boot bug) and it overclocks all of my RAM great. I'll only consider upgrading when 1.0.0.7 arrives and proves to be worth the switch.


F4-3600C16D-16GTZR

SO that's 3 users with the same memory kit in the last 3 pages with the same issues on 1701.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justin Cider*
> 
> Has anyone had any issues with their M.2 drive. I have a Ryzen 1700 with a Samsung 960 Evo and G.Skill F4-3200C16D-16GTZ running as default 2133 and I have been having freezing issues with both Destiny 2 and BF1 and TW: Warhammer 2. I had similar issues when I used a WD 256GB Black M.2 drive and I replace it in order to use a drive on approved list.
> I have to say I have found this to be one very frustrating ride with this motherboard. I'm about 90% sure it is the M.2 that is giving me the issue. I thought I would ask if anyone else has been having issues. I am running the 1701 Bios as well and it happens with the previous Bios as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justin Cider*
> 
> I am using the latest Nvidia drivers on a Evga GTX 1080ti SC2 and a fresh windows install with really nothing else installed


Only mentioning this as it hasn't been brought up (guessing you are aware)
Don't forget AMD Chipset and Samsung Driver for Win 10 https://www.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/960-evo-nvme-m2
No issues ever with mine.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> offtopic:
> After uninstalling CAM software... cleaning up remainders
> Reinstalling all previous version i have... one by one
> Each time cleaning up remainders after a uninstall...
> Nothing seems to work to get the missing options back (fan control and lights control)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday windows 10 (fall edition) was automatically updated, along with a update for flash player
> Maybe that triggered it... I dunno.
> The options could have gone missing earlier... don't open CAM up that often
> 
> Any one else had this experience ?
> If so... How did you resolve it ?


Check the cabling. Check the USB 2.0 header on the mobo or use another one. Oh wait, this mobo only comes with (1) USB 2.0 header. I just remembered why i can't use my front 2 usb ports on my case









Anyway, check and make sure all is plugged in correctly. Make sure the fan header is plugged to the middle 3-pin fan header on the mobo. Also check bios settings in fan control and make sure u didn't disable anything. Like I said, I'm using latest windows updates from 2 nights ago and latest CAM and I'm fine. Good luck man! I can't imagine the frustration.


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crumpet58*
> 
> SO that's 3 users with the same memory kit in the last 3 pages with the same issues on 1701.


I don't doubt your problems with 1701, but I can't find anyone in the last three pages whose RAM doesn't even train properly at fail safe settings.


----------



## Crumpet58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> I don't doubt your problems with 1701, but I can't find anyone in the last three pages whose RAM doesn't even train properly at fail safe settings.


They note the same issues with stability with 1701.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crumpet58*
> 
> 1701 at stock settings though (load optimised defaults) and the system restarts multiple times before booting.
> 
> Doesn't do that on 1501. It only restarts before booting on a cold boot when i'm clocked over 4Ghz.


I think we all have our personal versions of what a cold boot is.
Here is what I believe a genuine cold boot is and correct me if I got this wrong. I'm on the latest bios

1. Go up to your PC and locate the on/off switch on the PSU and press for Off switch, OR pull the power plug entirely from the PSU.
2. Press the ON switch on the PSU or re-connect the power cable via PSU
3. Press the power button on your case and wait for it to Post.

For me it always boots a few times (memory training i believe) if I do the above and ram would default to 2400Mhz. Luckily, ever since I set "Mem Over Clock Fail Count" located under *Extreme Tweaker>DRAM Timing Control After Training*g my memory stopped defaulting back to 2400Mhz. I was also experiencing the above even when I would just normally power ON my PC, without pulling the power cable. Now it just boots fine since I set it to 4 for Fail_CNT during normal boot ups but not when/if I completely power off the PC via PSU still.


----------



## neur0cide

Yeah, but cold boot bug even at fail safe settings???


----------



## mtrai

Just posting my cinebeench score after getting my RMA 1700X replacement today. Been working on tweaking it all afternoon.


----------



## CarnageHimura

the more I read this thread, the more I think whether or not I should go to Ryzen ... It's imposible to had a 1600x with F4C16D-16GTZB running at least 3000Mhz runing without coold boots or unestability??


----------



## CCoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *
> Flash the modified BIOS :* (at the bottom of the page)
> 
> https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html


When searching through HxD for the 46 02 parameter, I only found one instance of it. How many did you guys find? Thx in adavance!


----------



## boostedabarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> the more I read this thread, the more I think whether or not I should go to Ryzen ... It's imposible to had a 1600x with F4C16D-16GTZB running at least 3000Mhz runing without coold boots or unestability??


What's the exact RAM you have? Is it 3000MHz RAM, 3200MHZ RAM, etc? That's left out of your model number you provided.

Here's my story:

1. Bought MSI Pro Carbon motherboard and updated to latest BIOS.
- Tried Corsair C16 3200MHZ 16-18-18-18-36 RAM that's on the QVL. Highest I could get was 2933MHz no matter what I tried.

Literally troubleshot it for 2 weeks with SOC voltage, RAM voltage, different looser timings, etc. etc. No go.

2. Bought Asus Crosshair Hero VI motherboard and updated to latest BIOS.
- Using the same RAM, which is on the QVL as well, highest I can hit is 3066MHz at 16-18-18-18-36 at 1.4V
- SOC 1.15V
- DDR Voltage on boot at 1.4V.
- Ryzen 1700x @ 4.0Ghz 1.3625v

100% stable with Memtest etc. Only problem sometimes is from a cold boot it might take 2-3 tries before it works. But everytime it works and there are 100% no issues. BIOS problem? I think so.

The board vary, non Samsung B. Die RAM is hit and miss and even the same kits are hit and miss. There's people on here that are pushing 3200MHZ+ with the same RAM I have without issues.

I had this RAM in my 7700K & Gigabyte Aorus Gaming 5 motherboard. It would do 3200Mhz @ 1.35v 14-14-14-14-32 all day long with no errors, passing memory tests, etc. So it's not the RAM, it's ****ty BIOS, board or memory controller on the CPU. That's what is comes down to.

I think those that are getting better RAM results have better CPUs honestly, or, at least better infinity fabric that can handle the higher speeds. My friend even has Samsung B. Die, GSkil RGB whatever, C14 3200Mhz and can't hit past 2800MHz on his RAM. His CPU will not make it past 3.9Ghz either.

So this is the lottery.

Honestly though, the speed difference between 2933Mhz and 3066MHz is negligible. You wouldn't be able to tell the difference in real world/life situations at the same timings. All I can suggest is to play with it for a few hours and try to get as close as you can. I even tried 1.45v on the RAM, no go, didn't help. 1.4v seems to be a good starting point for most people.


----------



## Crumpet58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> I think we all have our personal versions of what a cold boot is.
> Here is what I believe a genuine cold boot is and correct me if I got this wrong. I'm on the latest bios
> 
> 1. Go up to your PC and locate the on/off switch on the PSU and press for Off switch, OR pull the power plug entirely from the PSU.
> 2. Press the ON switch on the PSU or re-connect the power cable via PSU
> 3. Press the power button on your case and wait for it to Post.
> 
> For me it always boots a few times (memory training i believe) if I do the above and ram would default to 2400Mhz. Luckily, ever since I set "Mem Over Clock Fail Count" located under *Extreme Tweaker>DRAM Timing Control After Training*g my memory stopped defaulting back to 2400Mhz. I was also experiencing the above even when I would just normally power ON my PC, without pulling the power cable. Now it just boots fine since I set it to 4 for Fail_CNT during normal boot ups but not when/if I completely power off the PC via PSU still.


I'm using the terminology incorrectly then, as with mine it's just the first time the system is powered on each day. When the system is "cold". I stopped switching off at the back of the power supply as my last very expensive corsair power supply went pop quite visibly doing so.

What did you set your Mem over clock fail count to?
*edit, I need to read better. You set it to 4. I'll try that*

Interesting that yours defaults to 2400Mhz.

My memory defaults to 1866Mhz.


----------



## Moutsatsos

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boostedabarth*
> 
> What's the exact RAM you have? Is it 3000MHz RAM, 3200MHZ RAM, etc? That's left out of your model number you provided.
> 
> Here's my story:
> 
> 1. Bought MSI Pro Carbon motherboard and updated to latest BIOS.
> - Tried Corsair C16 3200MHZ 16-18-18-18-36 RAM that's on the QVL. Highest I could get was 2933MHz no matter what I tried.
> 
> Literally troubleshot it for 2 weeks with SOC voltage, RAM voltage, different looser timings, etc. etc. No go.
> 
> 2. Bought Asus Crosshair Hero VI motherboard and updated to latest BIOS.
> - Using the same RAM, which is on the QVL as well, highest I can hit is 3066MHz at 16-18-18-18-36 at 1.4V
> - SOC 1.15V
> - DDR Voltage on boot at 1.4V.
> - Ryzen 1700x @ 4.0Ghz 1.3625v
> 
> 100% stable with Memtest etc. Only problem sometimes is from a cold boot it might take 2-3 tries before it works. But everytime it works and there are 100% no issues. BIOS problem? I think so.
> 
> The board vary, non Samsung B. Die RAM is hit and miss and even the same kits are hit and miss. There's people on here that are pushing 3200MHZ+ with the same RAM I have without issues.
> 
> I had this RAM in my 7700K & Gigabyte Aorus Gaming 5 motherboard. It would do 3200Mhz @ 1.35v 14-14-14-14-32 all day long with no errors, passing memory tests, etc. So it's not the RAM, it's ****ty BIOS, board or memory controller on the CPU. That's what is comes down to.
> 
> I think those that are getting better RAM results have better CPUs honestly, or, at least better infinity fabric that can handle the higher speeds. My friend even has Samsung B. Die, GSkil RGB whatever, C14 3200Mhz and can't hit past 2800MHz on his RAM. His CPU will not make it past 3.9Ghz either.
> 
> So this is the lottery.
> 
> Honestly though, the speed difference between 2933Mhz and 3066MHz is negligible. You wouldn't be able to tell the difference in real world/life situations at the same timings. All I can suggest is to play with it for a few hours and try to get as close as you can. I even tried 1.45v on the RAM, no go, didn't help. 1.4v seems to be a good starting point for most people.






Have you tried Soc 1 ?


----------



## hoteltrivago

Does anyone know about g.skill flare x 3200mhz (F4-3200C14D-16GFX)? Im hoping it just runs fine straight out th ebox and i cant see it having too many issues since its b die. Switching to it mainly because of having two corsair kits fail on me. I just want reliability at 3000-3200mhz and this one seems good to me. It looks like its not on the qvl but theres very similar looking ones on it.


----------



## RazvanVL

Hello guys!
I have to ask you something!
My rig is:
CPU: R7 1700X 4.0 Ghz
RAM: Corsair LPX 16GB 3200Mhz CMK16GX4M2B3200C16R
MOBO: C6H bios 1701
GPU: ASUS ROG GTX 1080
SSD: Intel 630p 256GB
HDD: Western Digital Black 1TB.
Cooling: Arctic Freezer 240

Is there any chance to OC my RAM at 3600mhz?
If yes please explain me how to do it, and what settings can i use it.
Thanks!


----------



## hoteltrivago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazvanVL*
> 
> Hello guys!
> I have to ask you something!
> My rig is:
> CPU: R7 1700X 4.0 Ghz
> RAM: Corsair LPX 16GB 3200Mhz CMK16GX4M2B3200C16R
> MOBO: C6H bios 1701
> GPU: ASUS ROG GTX 1080
> SSD: Intel 630p 256GB
> HDD: Western Digital Black 1TB.
> Cooling: Arctic Freezer 240
> 
> Is there any chance to OC my RAM at 3600mhz?
> If yes please explain me how to do it, and what settings can i use it.
> Thanks!


Hynix doesnt oc well, if its even running at 3200 (not to much of a stretch) youve done well.


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazvanVL*
> 
> Is there any chance to OC my RAM at 3600mhz?
> If yes please explain me how to do it, and what settings can i use it.
> Thanks!


ryzen + hynix + 3600 = 0

As mentioned above - feel lucky if you got 3200, 3066 possible


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Just posting my cinebeench score after getting my RMA 1700X replacement today. Been working on tweaking it all afternoon.


nice cinebench run !

whats the ram make and speeds your running


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> the more I read this thread, the more I think whether or not I should go to Ryzen ... It's imposible to had a 1600x with F4C16D-16GTZB running at least 3000Mhz runing without coold boots or unestability??


buy the 1600 non X instead and spend extra money on buying dram that is B die samsung 3200

and you will laugh you ever wondered about 3000+ ram speed


----------



## BUFUMAN

Mate it works! My fps is higher, no stuttering, i choosed sata show as ID 0x7904 and installed new Sata driver.

I did this before but everytime before this mod i had sound scratches. Not anymore









Do u know what this means show as ID 0x7904??

Thx
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *1701 special edition*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1e6h6OX3BjDezX8j4_6K1xWi-9LNXRycL/view?usp=sharing
> 
> * unlocked FCH menu
> * spectrum fully disable
> * HPET for SB disable
> * unlocked additional DRAM settings
> * unlocked CPB mode (CPU configuration)
> *
> Flash the modified BIOS :*
> 
> https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html
> 
> profiles from the old BIOS are not compatible with this version, you need to configure the system again


----------



## DocYoda

Should virtual machine and core performance boost be disabled?

I have samsung b die gskill RGB 16GBx2 3600Mhz @1.350V, 14-14-14-34
38.25x100 = 3.825Ghz

Stable so far.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boostedabarth*
> 
> What's the exact RAM you have? Is it 3000MHz RAM, 3200MHZ RAM, etc? That's left out of your model number you provided.
> 
> Here's my story:
> 
> 1. Bought MSI Pro Carbon motherboard and updated to latest BIOS.
> - Tried Corsair C16 3200MHZ 16-18-18-18-36 RAM that's on the QVL. Highest I could get was 2933MHz no matter what I tried.
> 
> Literally troubleshot it for 2 weeks with SOC voltage, RAM voltage, different looser timings, etc. etc. No go.
> 
> 2. Bought Asus Crosshair Hero VI motherboard and updated to latest BIOS.
> - Using the same RAM, which is on the QVL as well, highest I can hit is 3066MHz at 16-18-18-18-36 at 1.4V
> - SOC 1.15V
> - DDR Voltage on boot at 1.4V.
> - Ryzen 1700x @ 4.0Ghz 1.3625v
> 
> 100% stable with Memtest etc. Only problem sometimes is from a cold boot it might take 2-3 tries before it works. But everytime it works and there are 100% no issues. BIOS problem? I think so.
> 
> The board vary, non Samsung B. Die RAM is hit and miss and even the same kits are hit and miss. There's people on here that are pushing 3200MHZ+ with the same RAM I have without issues.
> 
> I had this RAM in my 7700K & Gigabyte Aorus Gaming 5 motherboard. It would do 3200Mhz @ 1.35v 14-14-14-14-32 all day long with no errors, passing memory tests, etc. So it's not the RAM, it's ****ty BIOS, board or memory controller on the CPU. That's what is comes down to.
> 
> I think those that are getting better RAM results have better CPUs honestly, or, at least better infinity fabric that can handle the higher speeds. My friend even has Samsung B. Die, GSkil RGB whatever, C14 3200Mhz and can't hit past 2800MHz on his RAM. His CPU will not make it past 3.9Ghz either.
> 
> So this is the lottery.
> 
> Honestly though, the speed difference between 2933Mhz and 3066MHz is negligible. You wouldn't be able to tell the difference in real world/life situations at the same timings. All I can suggest is to play with it for a few hours and try to get as close as you can. I even tried 1.45v on the RAM, no go, didn't help. 1.4v seems to be a good starting point for most people.


Well Obviously its not the board/bios is it ?? Since it was EVEN WORSE with MSI motherboard that You had ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoteltrivago*
> 
> Does anyone know about g.skill flare x 3200mhz (F4-3200C14D-16GFX)? Im hoping it just runs fine straight out th ebox and i cant see it having too many issues since its b die. Switching to it mainly because of having two corsair kits fail on me. I just want reliability at 3000-3200mhz and this one seems good to me. It looks like its not on the qvl but theres very similar looking ones on it.


Its that kit or Teamgroup 8 pack Ryzen specific kit







Both best I'd go with teamgroup tbh


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazvanVL*
> 
> Hello guys!
> I have to ask you something!
> My rig is:
> CPU: R7 1700X 4.0 Ghz
> RAM: Corsair LPX 16GB 3200Mhz CMK16GX4M2B3200C16R
> MOBO: C6H bios 1701
> GPU: ASUS ROG GTX 1080
> SSD: Intel 630p 256GB
> HDD: Western Digital Black 1TB.
> Cooling: Arctic Freezer 240
> 
> Is there any chance to OC my RAM at 3600mhz?
> If yes please explain me how to do it, and what settings can i use it.
> Thanks!


3600 on ****ty Corsair LPX ?? Why people even think its a good kit?? Its cheap junk if You ask me ... Corsair LPX is like worst option for ryzen.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> 
> 
> Should virtual machine and core performance boost be disabled?
> 
> I have samsung b die gskill RGB 16GBx2 3600Mhz @1.350V, 14-14-14-34
> 38.25x100 = 3.825Ghz
> 
> Stable so far.


Depends if You are overclocking.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> nice cinebench run !
> 
> whats the ram make and speeds your running


I am reusing my not so Ryzen nice ram I had in my i5 6600k Skylake, that I bought 2 years ago. It is Samsung E-die. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231941

Model F4-3200C16D-16GVKB, right now I am at 2933 on this ram. Since I got the replacement CPU I have not been able to even boot at 3200 though it might be me downgrading to bios 1501 from 17?? One other thought is it is also a combination of some other factors. I am on windows insider build 17040 and the very latest AMD bios and also using the performance bias option in the bios. What I had found is using that option also apparently increased my in game FPS as well as through 3dmark testing yesterday. Gonna work on the ram more today after I wake up.

Here are Ram specs and current settings.



O


----------



## RazvanVL

@Anty
@lordzed83

For the moment my "junky" RAM work at 3466 Mhz


----------



## Anty

Do you remember what version of RAM you have? Because there were few versions CMK16GX4M2B3200C16
AFAIK:

ver 3.xx Micron
ver 4.xx Samsung B-Die
ver 5.xx Hynix

If you have 4.xx (don't remember exactly the subnumber - could be 4.31) than it is b-die and you can consider you won on the lottery.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crumpet58*
> 
> I'm using the terminology incorrectly then, as with mine it's just the first time the system is powered on each day. When the system is "cold". I stopped switching off at the back of the power supply as my last very expensive corsair power supply went pop quite visibly doing so.
> 
> What did you set your Mem over clock fail count to?
> *edit, I need to read better. You set it to 4. I'll try that*
> 
> Interesting that yours defaults to 2400Mhz.
> 
> My memory defaults to 1866Mhz.


What RAM? Exact model?

Can you open CPU-Z and post a screen shot here on your SPD screen for one of your modules. Here's mine:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I believe it will always default to what your sticks are rated at the JEDEC level. As you can see in my pic, 1200Mhz is top speed under JEDEC. Maybe that is why in my case it used to boot to 2400 MHz on cold boots & normal boots. Like I said, now only if I completely pull the PSU power plug it will go through its multi-boot training thing but it'll still boot fine at 3200Mhz. Just make sure Fail Count is set to 4 on both screen in bios: Extreme Tweaker & under Advanced somewhere. I forgot exactly where, but its there.

I've been fine ever since.

Here:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoteltrivago*
> 
> Does anyone know about g.skill flare x 3200mhz (F4-3200C14D-16GFX)? Im hoping it just runs fine straight out th ebox and i cant see it having too many issues since its b die. Switching to it mainly because of having two corsair kits fail on me. I just want reliability at 3000-3200mhz and this one seems good to me. It looks like its not on the qvl but theres very similar looking ones on it.


I got them and they are 100% stable and highly recommended for AMD cpu's. I can't speak for Triden-Z's but a lot of folks here got them and are also 100% stable since both are Samsung b-dies.

Get em soon as they are on a super sale now: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232530&cm_re=gskill_flare_x_3200_ram-_-20-232-530-_-Product

A few days ago I think they were $220+. Maybe it was on Amazon so not sure but this is even cheaper since when I got them about a month ago.


----------



## Crumpet58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> What RAM? Exact model?
> 
> Can you open CPU-Z and post a screen shot here on your SPD screen for one of your modules. Here's mine:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it will always default to what your sticks are rated at the JEDEC level. As you can see in my pic, 1200Mhz is top speed under JEDEC. Maybe that is why in my case it used to boot to 2400 MHz on cold boots & normal boots. Like I said, now only if I completely pull the PSU power plug it will go through its multi-boot training thing but it'll still boot fine at 3200Mhz. Just make sure Fail Count is set to 4 on both screen in bios: Extreme Tweaker & under Advanced somewhere. I forgot exactly where, but its there.
> 
> I've been fine ever since.


F4-3600C16D-16GTZR


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> I am reusing my not so Ryzen nice ram I had in my i5 6600k Skylake, that I bought 2 years ago. It is Samsung E-die. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231941
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Model F4-3200C16D-16GVKB, right now I am at 2933 on this ram. Since I got the replacement CPU I have not been able to even boot at 3200 though it might be me downgrading to bios 1501 from 17?? One other thought is it is also a combination of some other factors. I am on windows insider build 17040 and the very latest AMD bios and also using the performance bias option in the bios. What I had found is using that option also apparently increased my in game FPS as well as through 3dmark testing yesterday. Gonna work on the ram more today after I wake up.
> 
> Here are Ram specs and current settings.
> 
> 
> 
> O


You should be able to boot at 3200MT/s without any problem after changing the RAM and boot voltage to 1.35V and Rtt values to:

RttNom: Free parameter. I recommend Disabled or RZQ/1 to RZQ/3
RttWr: RZQ/3
RttPark: RZQ/1

You will find the settings above under DRAM settings. See my BIOS settings in my sig. below for more info. Good luck


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> You should be able to boot at 3200MT/s without any problem after changing the RAM and boot voltage to 1.35V and Rtt values to:
> 
> RttNom: Free parameter. I recommend Disabled or RZQ/1 to RZQ/3
> RttWr: RZQ/3
> RttPark: RZQ/1
> 
> You will find the settings above under DRAM settings. See my BIOS settings in my sig. below for more info. Good luck


Bam man...that did the trick so far...used a few of your other settings as well...and now can boot into win 10 at 3200. I had not had time yet to start working on the many ram settings since my 1700 RMA arrived yesterday afternoon.

It netted me 6 more points in Cinebench LOL...but got to test the stability..and still not sure I can hit 1t with these sticks..I know from the past usage on my Skylake and the brief earlier use in my Ryzen I had a heck of time getting 1t to work.

Dang it another day of not gaming but tweaking...haha.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crumpet58*
> 
> F4-3600C16D-16GTZR


Use a diff app like AIDA or HWiNF064 and see if there's a JEDEC# for 933Mhz...Regardless, since our ram is different I guess mem training output will differ set freq. from one rig to another to what it believes is most stable. I also see that JEDEC 1066 is top rated for your ram with an XMP of ddr-3600Mhz that is a huge gap. IT should be defaulting to DDR-2132Mhz but it isn't. I guess that frequency isn't what AMD favors so it downgrades to 1866mhz instead. Is your ram model listed on Asus site?


----------



## Crumpet58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Use a diff app like AIDA or HWiNF064 and see if there's a JEDEC# for 933Mhz...Regardless, since our ram is different I guess mem training output will differ set freq. from one rig to another to what it believes is most stable. I also see that JEDEC 1066 is top rated for your ram with an XMP of ddr-3600Mhz that is a huge gap. IT should be defaulting to DDR-2132Mhz but it isn't. I guess that frequency isn't what AMD favors so it downgrades to 1866mhz instead. Is your ram model listed on Asus site?


No the RAM isn't listed, I purchased it on good authority that the G Skill samsung B-die kits were an appropriate choice for my cpu/motherboard combo and likely to hit high rated speeds.



???

Did an experiment (i'm a noob with this stuff) and took the settings in cpu-z there for 3466 and appliued them to my system with the memcount fail thingy set to 4. Nada. 4 resets then boot at 1866Mhz.

However, taking the same settings and trying to boot at 3333Mhz and it went straight in, first time.. Which is interesting for me because i've never managed to get this to boot at 3333Mhz before at all, using any settings including the Stilt's safe ones.

This is promising for me.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boostedabarth*
> 
> What's the exact RAM you have? Is it 3000MHz RAM, 3200MHZ RAM, etc? That's left out of your model number you provided.
> 
> Here's my story:
> 
> 1. Bought MSI Pro Carbon motherboard and updated to latest BIOS.
> - Tried Corsair C16 3200MHZ 16-18-18-18-36 RAM that's on the QVL. Highest I could get was 2933MHz no matter what I tried.
> 
> Literally troubleshot it for 2 weeks with SOC voltage, RAM voltage, different looser timings, etc. etc. No go.
> 
> 2. Bought Asus Crosshair Hero VI motherboard and updated to latest BIOS.
> - Using the same RAM, which is on the QVL as well, highest I can hit is 3066MHz at 16-18-18-18-36 at 1.4V
> - SOC 1.15V
> - DDR Voltage on boot at 1.4V.
> - Ryzen 1700x @ 4.0Ghz 1.3625v
> 
> 100% stable with Memtest etc. Only problem sometimes is from a cold boot it might take 2-3 tries before it works. But everytime it works and there are 100% no issues. BIOS problem? I think so.
> 
> The board vary, non Samsung B. Die RAM is hit and miss and even the same kits are hit and miss. There's people on here that are pushing 3200MHZ+ with the same RAM I have without issues.
> 
> I had this RAM in my 7700K & Gigabyte Aorus Gaming 5 motherboard. It would do 3200Mhz @ 1.35v 14-14-14-14-32 all day long with no errors, passing memory tests, etc. So it's not the RAM, it's ****ty BIOS, board or memory controller on the CPU. That's what is comes down to.
> 
> I think those that are getting better RAM results have better CPUs honestly, or, at least better infinity fabric that can handle the higher speeds. My friend even has Samsung B. Die, GSkil RGB whatever, C14 3200Mhz and can't hit past 2800MHz on his RAM. His CPU will not make it past 3.9Ghz either.
> 
> So this is the lottery.
> 
> Honestly though, the speed difference between 2933Mhz and 3066MHz is negligible. You wouldn't be able to tell the difference in real world/life situations at the same timings. All I can suggest is to play with it for a few hours and try to get as close as you can. I even tried 1.45v on the RAM, no go, didn't help. 1.4v seems to be a good starting point for most people.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> buy the 1600 non X instead and spend extra money on buying dram that is B die samsung 3200
> 
> and you will laugh you ever wondered about 3000+ ram speed


Hi Guys, thank you for the answers, I totally forgot to include, yea, my memory are Gskill Trident F4C16D-16GTZB @ 3200MHz, I'm already had it, I can buy the kit for like $120dll, here in Mexico the normal price of that memos are like $210, so I buy they. My first option was a 7700K, but I really like more AMD and want to test Ryzen, right now I had a [email protected]

I didn't considerate de 1600 non X, but if you say's thats still a good buy I will considerate it, I can afford it more quick, I hope I can buy the MoBo later this month, 3066 looks great and I think even at that speed can help my 1070 shine more than now, thank you again


----------



## xcr89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *1701 special edition*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1e6h6OX3BjDezX8j4_6K1xWi-9LNXRycL/view?usp=sharing
> 
> * unlocked FCH menu
> * spectrum fully disable
> * HPET for SB disable
> * unlocked additional DRAM settings
> * unlocked CPB mode (CPU configuration)
> *
> Flash the modified BIOS :*
> 
> https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html
> 
> profiles from the old BIOS are not compatible with this version, you need to configure the system again


I tried formatting as the guide told me at the bottom but all the time i'm getting "Device media is write-protected". It refuses to let me format it but it works with the default windows program i have checked the attributes it is not write protected even though it is telling me in that specific program it is? I'm lost how to bypass this, any tips would be great, if there is another program that are able to locate thoese files and format in the same way or something, am i doing something wrong?


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

never mind


----------



## Ex0cet

New record with 4x8Gb Samsung B-die (G.Skill F4-4266C19-8GTZKW)

I've survived 6hs of AIDA64 stress test and I've been playing around multiple games with no problems.



Also @3466mhz I tried and tested:

*CL14 CR1 GD Disabled
*CL14 GD Enabled
*CL14 CR2 GD Disabled
*CL15 CR1 GD Disabled
*CL15 CR2 GD Disabled
*CL16 CR1 GD Disabled

All unstable.

Also tried 16-16-16-16-32-48 and it survived 3hs of AIDA64 stress test and then failed. After that I ended up where I am right now which is a great achievement for me, since I though I would never be able to stabilize 4 sticks at this speed.

Note (about every settings tested and resulted unstable): I think they all failed because I was pushing memory latency below the 69 ns mark. I believe that mark is the IMC hard limit of my humble 1700 @ 3.9Ghz 1.425vCore LLC2.

Maybe a 1700x, a 1800x or even a golden 1700 with a better silicon than mine could push it even further.

Not complaining tho, as I'm quite happy with this.









*Edit:* Forgot to say, I'm on beta bios *0052*.

*Fun fact:* That 69 ns memory latency mark... *Also happens to be the memory latency mark I get @3200mhz CL14 CR1 GD Disabled w/very tight timings. And also @3333mhz CL14 CR1 GD Disabled w/relaxed timings*, *both settings in which I was also stable.*

Coincidence?









I don't think so.


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcr89*
> 
> I tried formatting as the guide told me at the bottom but all the time i'm getting "Device media is write-protected". It refuses to let me format it but it works with the default windows program i have checked the attributes it is not write protected even though it is telling me in that specific program it is? I'm lost how to bypass this, any tips would be great, if there is another program that are able to locate thoese files and format in the same way or something, am i doing something wrong?


Exactly same problem as I got...

I even tried it with my phone, used it as a usb drive with drivedroid but no avail.


----------



## RazvanVL

@Anty my ram is version 5.39 so i think is Hynix.
You have my timings for 3466 in picture.

Do you think is ok?

Thanks!


----------



## Johan45

If you really want to know if it's OK you have to test it. Try using Prime95 ver29.3 on custom with 13000MB of ram selected. If it starts dropping threads then it's not OK


----------



## Anty

@RazvanVL

If it is truly hynix than your result is way above average. Actually I don't recall anybody with ryzen and those chips going that high








1usmus is our ram expert here








I'm not sure if you know his tool described here http://www.overclock.net/t/1640919/ryzen-dram-calculator-overclocking-dram/260_20


----------



## 1usmus

*Good news, as I said recently will soon be a new AGESA








*

For ASUS 370-F/PRO available new AGESA 1.0.0.7.1

_BIOS 3203 *Update to AGESA 1071 for new upcoming processors_

bios size +50%


----------



## Anty

Curious how many brand new bugs


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *Good news, as I said recently will soon be a new AGESA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> For ASUS 370-F/PRO available new AGESA 1.0.0.7.1
> 
> _BIOS 3203 *Update to AGESA 1071 for new upcoming processors_
> 
> bios size +50%


How did the Prime Pro and the Strix boards get it before us?


----------



## Anty

Strix B350 also get new BIOS.


----------



## ggdfdgd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> How did the Prime Pro and the Strix boards get it before us?


My guess is that because those boards have less options in the BIOS it took less time for Asus to get them into a release stable state

edit: Bad wording on my part, what I meant was that because those boards have less features (such as the lack of a onboard clockgen) there was less stuff to port over


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> How did the Prime Pro and the Strix boards get it before us?


I think this is due to the "second" clock generator, this complicates the setup of the memory training

The number of options does not affect the time when updates are released,all motherboards have identical codes, the difference is only in the implemented functions


----------



## Anty

Before we get fresh cookie it may be worth looking at this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/5900_20


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggdfdgd3*
> 
> My guess is that because those boards have less options in the BIOS it took less time for Asus to get them into a release stable state


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I think this is due to the "second" clock generator, this complicates the setup of the memory training


Sorry, it was a rhetorical question.


----------



## Naeem

Asus ROG STRIX X370-F GAMING + Asus PRIME X370-PRO first AGESA 1.0.0.7 BIOS released " via reddit


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoteltrivago*
> 
> Does anyone know about g.skill flare x 3200mhz (F4-3200C14D-16GFX)? Im hoping it just runs fine straight out th ebox and i cant see it having too many issues since its b die. Switching to it mainly because of having two corsair kits fail on me. I just want reliability at 3000-3200mhz and this one seems good to me. It looks like its not on the qvl but theres very similar looking ones on it.


First set is on a C6H w/1600 (default), set ProcODT to 60 ohm and used Stilts 3200MHz profile. Done.
Mine (see rig sig) is a on going adventure of the good kind. This how they currently run (1500% HCI Memtest)


----------



## elguero

Has anyone bought the gskill tridentz memory that's made for ryzen?


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> Asus ROG STRIX X370-F GAMING + Asus PRIME X370-PRO first AGESA 1.0.0.7 BIOS released " via reddit


good news for them. i want agesa 1007 for C6H.


----------



## BoMbY

So, seems like the good times for the C6H are already over, if it doesn't even get a beta or release, before other board already got a release version?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> So, seems like the good times for the C6H are already over, if it doesn't even get a beta or release, before other board already got a release version?


Other boards do not have the ability to overclock the bus, so the BIOS is delayed. I contacted Elmor, I hope he will help us


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> offtopic:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Hmm wait you do not have that FAN icon like I do. I'm using CAM version 3.5.20. I'd say wipe out all CAM software and reinstall again.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm
> Okey... Guess that it's the only way to get it back up and running in it's full glory
> ... Eliminating it completely from system... Do much scrubbing and then reiinstall and keep fingers crossed
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After uninstalling CAM software... cleaning up remainders
> Reinstalling all previous version i have... one by one
> Each time cleaning up remainders after a uninstall...
> Nothing seems to work to get the missing options back (fan control and lights control)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday windows 10 (fall edition) was automatically updated, along with a update for flash player
> Maybe that triggered it... I dunno.
> The options could have gone missing earlier... don't open CAM up that often
> 
> Any one else had this experience ?
> If so... How did you resolve it ?
Click to expand...




The problem i had with CAM missing tuning options turned out to be... system stopped detecting my cooler
Not sure how that happend... Worked fine for months in a row
What i did to fix it was :
* Unplug all plugs from cooler and from motherboard
* Start system untill bios start and then shut down again
* Plug back in all the plugs and make sure they where seated properly
* Fire back up the system and all is functioning again


----------



## coreykill99

well here we go







time to throw all the pieces of the system on the floor and figure out how they go back together again.
as much as not really sure if I wanna start from scratch with all the settings. I am willing to bet its gonna be super exciting and interesting, and bring all sorts of new hair pulling situations....


----------



## MishelLngelo

Hope you don't mean it literary !!!


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> The problem i had with CAM missing tuning options turned out to be... system stopped detecting my cooler
> Not sure how that happend... Worked fine for months in a row
> What i did to fix it was :
> * Unplug all plugs from cooler and from motherboard
> * Start system untill bios start and then shut down again
> * Plug back in all the plugs and make sure they where seated properly
> * Fire back up the system and all is functioning again


I can swear I told you to try that next...maybe you missed my reply or maybe i forgot to submit after typing it. Glad you figured it out.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcr89*
> 
> I tried formatting as the guide told me at the bottom but all the time i'm getting "Device media is write-protected". It refuses to let me format it but it works with the default windows program i have checked the attributes it is not write protected even though it is telling me in that specific program it is? I'm lost how to bypass this, any tips would be great, if there is another program that are able to locate thoese files and format in the same way or something, am i doing something wrong?


Mate the version at the how to thread are old. Use the latest version, it will work


----------



## xcr89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> Mate the version at the how to thread are old. Use the latest version, it will work


I managed to get it working somehow by using HDDLLF and replugging the USB to a different port before format strange workaround annoying but it works.


----------



## LicSqualo

Hello everyone,
today I have spent some time looking for stability before moving on to the new AGESA 1007.








Thank you for the valuable advice of all participants in this forum







, a special thanks to 1usmus for his advice on the ram.















I initially lowered my overclock to 4.0 Ghz (stable) with the ram test at 3500 with 101 clock base.











The ram timings setting was done starting from the base of 3466 clock and I set tight timings with the base of "TheStilt Fast setting for 3200 Mhz". With the tips of the calculator and 1usmus these are the results.



Overclock with Pstate= set A0 (4.00 Ghz)

CPU voltage value in offset + 0.22500 (llc auto) (during IBT I see 1.35-1.37 in idle is 1.42)

VSOC 1.13250 (I was forgotten that there is vdroop







so I've raised from 1.12500 a notch) (llc auto)

Ram voltage 1.40500 (reduced from 1.4200 due to the effect of the vdroop, even here I had forgotten







, now temperatures are much lower and the ram is stable)









I'm really happy. I extend my thanks to everyone.


----------



## hoteltrivago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> I got them and they are 100% stable and highly recommended for AMD cpu's. I can't speak for Triden-Z's but a lot of folks here got them and are also 100% stable since both are Samsung b-dies.
> 
> Get em soon as they are on a super sale now: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232530&cm_re=gskill_flare_x_3200_ram-_-20-232-530-_-Product
> 
> A few days ago I think they were $220+. Maybe it was on Amazon so not sure but this is even cheaper since when I got them about a month ago.


Ending up grabbing some for $210 today, runs great and all i had to do was change the tarfet timing. I gotta day theres something nice about having high frequency ram and an oc'd cpu. Gonna try pushing my ram to 3400 later.


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> I have samsung b die gskill RGB 16GBx2 3600Mhz @1.350V, 14-14-14-34
> 38.25x100 = 3.825Ghz
> 
> Stable so far.


You really made my heart skip a beat and my jaw drop to the floor. Dual Rank @3600 14-14-14 with only 1.35v applied??? Impossible!
Then I took a look at your screenshot and what a surprise ... your RAM is running at a mere 2933 MT/s.
Please don't ever do this to me again.


----------



## 1usmus

In the new AGESA I found a new menu *NTB Common Options* and sent a modified BIOS to my testers, now wait for a response


----------



## mito1172

ASUS congratulations cold boot no escape


----------



## Kanuki

Hi.. @elmor

Do you have any uEFI with AGESA 1071 for us to test?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanuki*
> 
> Hi.. @elmor
> 
> Do you have any uEFI with AGESA 1071 for us to test?


Asus has long lost interest in our branch, I think calling *Elmor* is useless, he even does not respond to the message...


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Asus has long lost interest in our branch, I think calling *Elmor* is useless, he even does not respond to the message...


Yes. Elmor is gone with the wind.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Why nobody thought that BCLK freq is really steady and it is 100MHz and hwinfo64 displays garbage?


Ryzen has no HW for BCLK read back, other methods are employed. BCLK is steady. This has been posted within thread before and is in OP of my thread. You can disable periodic polling within HWINFO so you will have steady BCLK.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> No - it is die production / assembly location:
> 
> 1 -> ATMP Location : Penang, Malaysia or Suzhou, China
> 2 -> Last letters of ATMP location.
> 3 -> Wafer Production : Saratoga or Texas
> 
> so SUS is chip made in China with silicon from Saratoga


Cheers







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Does anyone unsmderstand what the cb15 performance bias does exactly?
> 
> I am really curious as to how it works?


Performance bias setting enables some "feature" aspect of CPU which AMD have disabled. This was explained by Elmor in thread very early on. I have had some CPU samples that did not like changes to PB full stop, others took it in their stride. Timur Born found his CPU with increased SOC voltage (IIRC) was able to take PB CB15, otherwise at OS load rig crashed.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Found an interesting feature of the function "memory interleaving size", if you change the "auto" parameter to 512 bytes there will be a slight improvement in the latency. But I think it's not all surprises
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only got to this function I will test in more detail, it is possible to increase the efficiency of kernel utilization and performance in single-threaded tests
> 
> There will be suggestions what tests to use?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I tested *Memory Interleaving* and got interesting results:
> 
> 3.8ghz EDC disable
> 
> 1kb - not started system
> 512 bytes - 1703 CB score
> 256 bytes - 1713 CB score
> 
> and this is not a statistical error, I ran 10 starts in each mode
> 
> y-cruncher test coming soon


Did some testing of my own.
Starting point for me were the below settings (in signature) on original 1501 bios.
Additional to this, i tweaked the memory timings.

Now let's see how the Memory Interleaving affected my system performance...

Interleaving settings at "auto" to get a baseline so we can see if specifying it improves or not.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Memory Interleaving Set @ Channel 256bytes auto-cached


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Memory Interleaving Set @ Channel 256bytes cached


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Now let's see if setting Cached to Uncached changes anything
Memory Interleaving Set @ Channel 256bytes UnCached


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Hmmm... so things get worse... Let's skip the Uncached testings as it suggests that on the other settings the result will also be worse then what we try to achieve.

Memory Interleaving Set @ Channel 512bytes auto-cached


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Memory Interleaving Set @ Die 256bytes auto-cached


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Memory Interleaving Set @ Die 512bytes auto-cached


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Memory Interleaving Set @ Socket 256bytes auto-cached


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Memory Interleaving Set @ Socket 512bytes auto-cached


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Now... For the fun of it... let's see what disabling Interleaving does
Memory Interleaving Set @ Disabled


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Now... that was interesting right?
Disabling it actually improved CPU performance, but as expected... the overall performance and the memory performance decreased.

The settings for 1k and 2k would not load for me.
Probably due to me having installed only 2 memory sticks (slot A2 and B2) and i'm not on a custom watercoolingloop but on a X62 NZXT cooler

How it will benefit real-life performance ... is up to you to find out.
This certainly gave some indication of what might be helpful to boost performance


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Did some testing of my own.
> Starting point for me were the below settings (in signature) on original 1501 bios.
> Additional to this, i tweaked the memory timings.
> 
> Now let's see how the Memory Interleaving affected my system performance...
> 
> Interleaving settings at "auto" to get a baseline so we can see if specifying it improves or not.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory Interleaving Set @ Channel 256bytes auto-cached
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory Interleaving Set @ Channel 256bytes cached
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now let's see if setting Cached to Uncached changes anything
> Memory Interleaving Set @ Channel 256bytes UnCached
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... so things get worse... Let's skip the Uncached testings as it suggests that on the other settings the result will also be worse then what we try to achieve.
> 
> Memory Interleaving Set @ Channel 512bytes auto-cached
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory Interleaving Set @ Die 256bytes auto-cached
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory Interleaving Set @ Die 512bytes auto-cached
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory Interleaving Set @ Socket 256bytes auto-cached
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory Interleaving Set @ Socket 512bytes auto-cached
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now... For the fun of it... let's see what disabling Interleaving does
> Memory Interleaving Set @ Disabled
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now... that was interesting right?
> Disabling it actually improved CPU performance, but as expected... the overall performance and the memory performance decreased.
> 
> The settings for 1k and 2k would not load for me.
> Probably due to me having installed only 2 memory sticks (slot A2 and B2) and i'm not on a custom watercoolingloop but on a X62 NZXT cooler
> 
> How it will benefit real-life performance ... is up to you to find out.
> This certainly gave some indication of what might be helpful to boost performance


Thank you very much for testing!









question: 1 and 2 kilobytes the system starts?


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> The settings for 1k and 2k *would not load* for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for testing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> question: 1 and 2 kilobytes the system starts?
Click to expand...

So... No... That would result in reverting back to default memory speed

Maybe it would work if Spread Spectrum was disabled but i didn't test that


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> So... No... That would result in reverting back to default memory speed


hmm...this is very strange all, in the specifications of microcircuits mode 256 does not exist ...


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

-


----------



## Clukos

Some good scores today


----------



## Clukos

Also, really good latency in Aida with the CB15 bias, if it's stable like that I'll leave it on:



Just testing out stability right now.


----------



## Timur Born

Run 30 loops of IBT AVX 12000, this is what regularly reveals instability for 3466-CL14 (error, often as late as loop 28) vs. 3333-CL14 (stable) for me. It's not a question of loops, but a question of running long enough to catch a one-off.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Run 30 loops of IBT AVX 12000, this is what regularly reveals instability for 3466-CL14 (error, often as late as loop 28) vs. 3333-CL14 (stable) for me. It's not a question of loops, but a question of running long enough to catch a one-off.


Why running IBT AVX for that long while its not even an proper stress test program to begin with but an program to see how how components get...
Memtest is specially for testing stability for RAM..

I really don't get why people still persist on using IBT AVX which is an outdated program while there are so many other proper stress testing programs like, Realbench, Aida64, OCCT, Prime95 etc.


----------



## DocYoda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> You really made my heart skip a beat and my jaw drop to the floor. Dual Rank @3600 14-14-14 with only 1.35v applied??? Impossible!
> Then I took a look at your screenshot and what a surprise ... your RAM is running at a mere 2933 MT/s.
> Please don't ever do this to me again.


hahaha... my apologies. I forgot to indicate that I was running @2933Mhz with a 16GBx2 Gskill 3600Mhz kit. I dont know if I can ever reach 3200Mhz with this kit considering it is a samsung single b die.


----------



## mtrai

Since I got my replacement CPU from RMA I have been running my system with CB15 performance bias. As I pointed out a few pages ago I got a good boost in not just in CB15 but in other benchmarks as well. So I left it on and no issue gaming in WOW or regular use. Though I am still having issues with my ram...even though I can boot at 3200 I cannot pass memtest but can run benches. Remember I have Samsung E-die.

When I have tried the aida/geek bench my system will not boot.

I wish we actually had more information on the actual magic these performance bias actually did.


----------



## Amir007

Hey all - I want to set ProcODT to 60 ohm but on what page in bios should I resort to? I ask this because I see it in 'Extreme Tweaker" and reads as *"ProcODT_SM"* but under Advanced>AMD CBS>DDR5 Common Options, it reads as *"ProcODT"*. I'm curious to find out where most of you are making these changes from.

I'm looking to try to boot using Stilt's Fast option at 3200Mhz first and see how it goes. Is there anything else I should modify besides setting ProcODT to 60 ohm for the ram?

Right now all is set to Auto below 'Power Down Enable' under DRAM via Extreme Tweaker. I want to accomplish 14-13-13-13 [email protected] My ram is G.Skill Flare X 3200Mhz and on latest bios.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> Yes. Elmor is gone with the wind.


Yeas I think it's time for me to switch back to Intel and EVGA..... This has not been an enjoyable experience.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Why running IBT AVX for that long while its not even an proper stress test program to begin with but an program to see how how components get...
> Memtest is specially for testing stability for RAM..
> 
> I really don't get why people still persist on using IBT AVX which is an outdated program while there are so many other proper stress testing programs like, Realbench, Aida64, OCCT, Prime95 etc.


i use IBT MAX to see system performance as its VERY close to finish 10 loops can see difference between changing ONE timing. Like from 10.120 to 10.130. So far best thing i found to test load performance over 10 minutes not quick cb15 that is all over the placve with score depends ona run. CB 15 misses option of 10 runs average in my eyes :/


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Since I got my replacement CPU from RMA I have been running my system with CB15 performance bias. As I pointed out a few pages ago I got a good boost in not just in CB15 but in other benchmarks as well. So I left it on and no issue gaming in WOW or regular use. Though I am still having issues with my ram...even though I can boot at 3200 I cannot pass memtest but can run benches. Remember I have Samsung E-die.
> 
> When I have tried the aida/geek bench my system will not boot.
> 
> I wish we actually had more information on the actual magic these performance bias actually did.


What ever "bias" does... it certainly is something that is hard to ignore if you see this much improvement in benchresults :

Memory Interleaving Set @ Channel 256bytes auto-cached:


Adding "bias" setting to CB11.5 seems to boost performance significantly.

Memory Interleaving Set @ Channel 256bytes auto-cached + Bias @ CB11.5:


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Why running IBT AVX for that long while its not even an proper stress test program to begin with but an program to see how how components get...
> Memtest is specially for testing stability for RAM..


Because it finds memory (subsystem) related errors within a reasonable amount of time. 30 loops at 12000 take about 2 hours or so, errors often show up earlier. You may have to run well over 1000% or even 1500% using HCI Memtest just to catch the same error.
Quote:


> I really don't get why people still persist on using IBT AVX which is an outdated program while there are so many other proper stress testing programs like, Realbench, Aida64, OCCT, Prime95 etc.


ITB AVX is a very well defined special case, that sometimes can return errors (if enough loops are run) in shorter time than other programs (if at all). And if your CPU + RAM OC passes 30 loops at over 10000 mb problem size then you know that it's at least stable while hammering at it (may still not be when less loaded). ITB also allows to test quick load changes by starting+stopping it manually within seconds (try stopping Realbench and count how long it takes).

In the end it is one tool out of many.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> What ever "bias" does... it certainly is something that is hard to ignore if you see this much improvement in benchresults :


I agree...I did not think to check the CB11.5 bias but yep gained 15 points in CB15 run (not to be confused with the CB15 bias) now my 1700x gets 1865. I tested it with just changing memory interleaving to 256 with the all the same settings and then tested it with bias from cb15 to cb11.5.

Now to see how it all performs today while gaming in a bit.

And I have a pretty crappy set of ram IMO. I am now thinking a lot of the issues I had using them in I5 6600k system had to do with this memory set and not the actual system. I just could not be bothered then might be time to RMA this set.


----------



## Timur Born

Some recent findings:

- 1701 and 0052 fix the PCI Express enumeration error of chipset connected PCIe slots. Using 9920 and earlier resulted in my LSI/Agere based Firewire card not being enumerated/detected anymore after a shutdown/soft-off, unless I changed slots. Now it's working properly.

- 0052 seems to include memory OC fixes similar to 9920. This means that on first short tests my memory OC is kept intact over shutdown/soft-off and cold-boot (power-switch), while with 1701 I would often lose my memory OC settings even over shutdown/soft-off.

- Windows 10 Fall Creators does *not* fix the CPU scheduling/priority issues of Creators that cause input (mouse + keyboard) and output (graphic-card) to be stuck for seconds even when only a single logical CPU core is maximized with certain loads. Too bad.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Hey all - I want to set ProcODT to 60 ohm but on what page in bios should I resort to? I ask this because I see it in 'Extreme Tweaker" and reads as *"ProcODT_SM"* but under Advanced>AMD CBS>DDR5 Common Options, it reads as *"ProcODT"*. I'm curious to find out where most of you are making these changes from.
> 
> I'm looking to try to boot using Stilt's Fast option at 3200Mhz first and see how it goes. Is there anything else I should modify besides setting ProcODT to 60 ohm for the ram?
> 
> Right now all is set to Auto below 'Power Down Enable' under DRAM via Extreme Tweaker. I want to accomplish 14-13-13-13 [email protected] My ram is G.Skill Flare X 3200Mhz and on latest bios.


I run both (Extreme and CBS) set to 60. Also have Fail_CNT set to 3. Bios 9920.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Did some testing of my own.
> Starting point for me were the below settings (in signature) on original 1501 bios.
> Additional to this, i tweaked the memory timings.
> 
> Now let's see how the Memory Interleaving affected my system performance...
> 
> Interleaving settings at "auto" to get a baseline so we can see if specifying it improves or not.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory Interleaving Set @ Channel 256bytes auto-cached
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory Interleaving Set @ Channel 256bytes cached
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now let's see if setting Cached to Uncached changes anything
> Memory Interleaving Set @ Channel 256bytes UnCached
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... so things get worse... Let's skip the Uncached testings as it suggests that on the other settings the result will also be worse then what we try to achieve.
> 
> Memory Interleaving Set @ Channel 512bytes auto-cached
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory Interleaving Set @ Die 256bytes auto-cached
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory Interleaving Set @ Die 512bytes auto-cached
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory Interleaving Set @ Socket 256bytes auto-cached
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory Interleaving Set @ Socket 512bytes auto-cached
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now... For the fun of it... let's see what disabling Interleaving does
> Memory Interleaving Set @ Disabled
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now... that was interesting right?
> Disabling it actually improved CPU performance, but as expected... the overall performance and the memory performance decreased.
> 
> The settings for 1k and 2k would not load for me.
> Probably due to me having installed only 2 memory sticks (slot A2 and B2) and i'm not on a custom watercoolingloop but on a X62 NZXT cooler
> 
> How it will benefit real-life performance ... is up to you to find out.
> This certainly gave some indication of what might be helpful to boost performance


Nice work man









Will test this myself when i have more time.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Also, really good latency in Aida with the CB15 bias, if it's stable like that I'll leave it on:
> 
> 
> 
> Just testing out stability right now.


Those are a lot tighter than my stable settings:



3466 MHz CL 14 simply isn't stable enough on my platform at 3.950 GHz. Maybe when adjusting some settings but i have no idea what i am doing with RAM to be honest lol.

This is my previous setting:


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjrb007*
> 
> The other problem is the lag and freeze with my mouse and keyboard when a launch or close a program, even sometimes the screen freeze too.
> 
> I hope some near BIOS and Windows Update help to finish this kind of problems because is really frustrating since first day I bought the "best Ryzen CPU" and the "best motherboard" in other to make a great Overclock and powerfull platform.


The issues I describe were introduced by Windows Creators and not fixed in Fall Creators. They affect all CPUs, not just AMD/Ryzen ones, I tested a whole bunch of very different PCs for that.


----------



## LightningManGTS

I've been running and mining with @1usmus modified 1701 bios and the falls creator update for about.... half a week to almost a week? with very limited to none existant issues running a 104mhz blk oc of 4.108ghz cpu and 3466cas14 mem mhz so I'd figure I'd post my latency's



still having issues in memtest86+ with the 4th dim and it giving a bad bit at the 30g address range but thats only after 4 dedicated 28g-32g address passes on test 9 all core, given my lack of ability to mess with rqz as any changes to it other then setting it to auto or 7/3/1 causes memory training to fail I'm willing to accepts this as the point of true stability with these clocks. who knows maybe with the new memory training with the agesa update the damn thing will stop being a pain in my rear. Other than that my peak hashrate with all this ends up being around 640~645h/s at around 80-100 watts of cpu power draw or 100-120 watts if you include soc (probably should) in cryponight (paired thread to core count affinity)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjrb007*
> 
> The same problem here, I'm on 1701, my CPU is Ryzen 1800X at 3975MHz, here where I live the electric service is bad, every week at least one day the power gone off, so my PC restart in a loop that took 2 or 3 times in order to stabilize the post and enter Windows.
> 
> The other problem is the lag and freeze with my mouse and keyboard when a launch or close a program, even sometimes the screen freeze too.
> 
> I hope some near BIOS and Windows Update help to finish this kind of problems because is really frustrating since first day I bought the "best Ryzen CPU" and the "best motherboard" in other to make a great Overclock and powerfull platform.


its gotta be said me doing the dumb thing of trying to run the ec microcode that drops blk done to 90 and then back up at boot while running 1usmus's calc timmings was quite the dumb thing to do as now my cold boot loops have been reduced to 1 at most with them and his modified 1701 bios and the update of the ec microcode to 0312

as for the screen freezing and lagging I had those issues at intial os launch and login when I tried updating to the fall creators update when I was perfectly fine in the original creators update. I ended up unistalling a bunch of stuff before updating and then reinstalling them afterwards and that has seem to help each time I've tried it. why microsoft would make it that you need to essential reinstall windows to run an update of all things the world may never know


----------



## Timur Born

I did a full Windows reset (necessary due to blue screens after upgrade to Fall Creators), but I can still reproduce the input/output stalling issues.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I did a full Windows reset (necessary due to blue screens after upgrade to Fall Creators), but I can still reproduce the input/output stalling issues.


had those since day 1and found no solution


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> had those since day 1and found no solution


mine is only with unstable ram overclock

using newer set of timings from 1usmus and fast 3200 not had the problem


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> mine is only with unstable ram overclock
> 
> using newer set of timings from 1usmus and fast 3200 not had the problem


full stable 1000% hci pass and still


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> had those since day 1and found no solution


The "solution" would be to go back to W10 Anniversary, but obviously that is a bit cumbersome to accomplish for many people. Or Microsoft could fix this.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> The "solution" would be to go back to W10 Anniversary, but obviously that is a bit cumbersome to accomplish for many people. Or Microsoft could fix this.


Nope i had it since DAY ONE


----------



## Timur Born

And I tested various very different PCs using Intel CPUs alongside my 1800X PC. No stalls with Anniversary, stalls from the very moment Anniversary was updated to Creators.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanuki*
> 
> Hi.. @elmor
> 
> Do you have any uEFI with AGESA 1071 for us to test?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mito1172*
> 
> ASUS congratulations cold boot no escape


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Asus has long lost interest in our branch, I think calling *Elmor* is useless, he even does not respond to the message...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> Yes. Elmor is gone with the wind.


Still here, but I don't have time to manage this thread anymore. I'm still reading it and have been busy with going through the bug reports among other things. New AGESA BIOS is very close, and it will have the same cold boot fix as 9920, hopefully even better.


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Still here, but I don't have time to manage this thread anymore. I'm still reading it and have been busy with going through the bug reports among other things. New AGESA BIOS is very close, and it will have the same cold boot fix as 9920, hopefully even better.


Thank you Elmor.
I hope new AGESA bios will release soon.
Some ASUS Ryzen MBs already have AGESA bios.


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Still here, but I don't have time to manage this thread anymore. I'm still reading it and have been busy with going through the bug reports among other things. New AGESA BIOS is very close, and it will have the same cold boot fix as 9920, hopefully even better.


Thank you, Elmor. I hope the problem ends


----------



## wisepds

Yessss!!! Thanks @elmor!!! We are here waiting for a new bios, please, do not forget us!!!


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Just posting my cinebeench score after getting my RMA 1700X replacement today. Been working on tweaking it all afternoon.


How did you get it RMA'd?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Still here, but I don't have time to manage this thread anymore. I'm still reading it and have been busy with going through the bug reports among other things. New AGESA BIOS is very close, and it will have the same cold boot fix as 9920, hopefully even better.


Thanks for the information. I am currently trying 0052 and after a whole night of soft-off it lost memory OC settings again, just like 1701. And this is not a cold boot situation. 9920 works much better in this regards, but suffers from the PCIe enumeration bug of versions earlier than 1701. So a new BIOS that fixes both would be well appreciated.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Still here, but I don't have time to manage this thread anymore. I'm still reading it and have been busy with going through the bug reports among other things. New AGESA BIOS is very close, and it will have the same cold boot fix as 9920, hopefully even better.


Thank you for coming back!









I have several important questions:

1) Will there be a new MBEC and CLDO_VDDP 0.700 in the new BIOS?

2) *NTB Common Options*. Can you explain what it is? This was found in the files of the new AGESA.

3) Hidden option *DQS drive strength* solves the problem of cold boots .I spent a lot of testing, reducing the resistance a step from the "procODT" helps. Why is the problem solved via the clock generator and without drive strength? This significantly limits the overclocking potential of memory. It is artificially limited. The problem is not in IMC

Thanks!


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Thank you for coming back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have several important questions:
> 
> 1) Will there be a new MBEC and CLDO_VDDP 0.700 in the new BIOS?
> 
> 2) *NTB Common Options*. Can you explain what it is? This was found in the files of the new AGESA.
> 
> 3) Hidden option *DQS drive strength* solves the problem of cold boots .I spent a lot of testing, reducing the resistance a step from the "procODT" helps. Why is the problem solved via the clock generator and without drive strength? This significantly limits the overclocking potential of memory. It is artificially limited. The problem is not in IMC
> 
> Thanks!


1) MBEC won't be updated with release BIOS, it's disabled to prevent bricking boards.

2) My best guess would be this https://lwn.net/Articles/672752/

3) What's the location and name exactly? The options you unlocked under DRAM Timing Control are for Bristol Ridge CPUs.


----------



## chonk

I'm having issues with this MoBo from 2 months. I bought it almost 5 months ago. But these things are started in last 2 months.

I'm getting random Q-Code 8 error while i'm working on computer. It happens on idle, or on browsing or on gaming. It happens randomly, I'm trying to replicate error by doing benchmarks or gaming. It doesn't show this Q-Code 8 error. So you never know when it's going to come.

When Q-Code 8 appears on motherboard, PC doesn't restart itself. It still working. But some of my fans are start to run with full speed. So when I hear that noise, I see that Q-Code 8 is here again.

I'm using 1701 BIOS. I tried old BIOS versions too.
I have RYZEN 1700X CPU with 2x8GB FlareX RAM's.

I tried to overclock my rams to 3200. I tried to use them without OC too. All ended up with same result. Q-Code 8.

How can I fix this? Since it's random and can't replicate when I want, I can't show it to service unless they spend hours of monitoring. What could be the issue?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> 1) MBEC won't be updated with release BIOS, it's disabled to prevent bricking boards.
> 
> 2) My best guess would be this https://lwn.net/Articles/672752/
> 
> 3) What's the location and name exactly? The options you unlocked under DRAM Timing Control are for Bristol Ridge CPUs.


Thank you for the answers









DQS.



Allows you to adjust the signal level for the Strobe-Ready signal data of the memory bus.
Is this adjustment related to the processor? I do not think


----------



## starise

I'm getting crazy with this MoBo! Tonight I left the PC running a memory test, passed, ok, but i found that the all fans was completely frozen at minimum rpm. Tried to run Realbench to test them = all CPU and case fans were frozen leaving temperature getting high.
















Rebooting, after POST fans have unlocked. Has anyone experienced this issue?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starise*
> 
> I'm getting crazy with this MoBo! Tonight I left the PC running a memory test, passed, ok, but i found that the all fans was completely frozen at minimum rpm. Tried to run Realbench to test them = all CPU and case fans were frozen leaving temperature getting high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebooting, after POST fans have unlocked. Has anyone experienced this issue?


1. Memtest64 very primitive program, rarely finds errors
2. I see in the picture a huge frequency jump on the bus. You use BCLK 100.0 or another value ?
3. U use Ai suite 3 ?


----------



## bulbaros

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBmVf0S4UDs

Is this a decent starting point for setting up a basic overclock on this board? If not, any other guides you guys would recommend?


----------



## starise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> 1. Memtest64 very primitive program, rarely finds errors
> 2. I see in the picture a huge frequency jump on the bus. You use BCLK 100.0 or another value ?
> 3. U use Ai suite 3 ?


1. Ouch. I will use MemTest Pro from now on.
2. Just noticed. Another issue







- Nope i have a fixed 100.0 bclk
3. No, at first but not now, uninstalled it days ago + AI3Cleaner

Just in case, my BIOS settings:


Spoiler: Bios 1701 Settings



[2017/11/20 12:24:59]
Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P. Standard]
D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3200 16-18-18-36-1.35V]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [39.00]
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Auto]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
- CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.02500]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.10000]
DRAM Voltage [1.40000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
Trc_SM [42]
TrrdS_SM [6]
TrrdL_SM [9]
Tfaw_SM [30]
TwtrS_SM [4]
TwtrL_SM [12]
Twr_SM [10]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [2]
TwrwrScl_SM [2]
Trfc_SM [255]
Trfc2_SM [Auto]
Trfc4_SM [Auto]
Tcwl_SM [14]
Trtp_SM [8]
Trdwr_SM [Auto]
Twrrd_SM [3]
TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]
TwrwrSd_SM [7]
TwrwrDd_SM [7]
TrdrdSc_SM [Auto]
TrdrdSd_SM [Auto]
TrdrdDd_SM [Auto]
Tcke_SM [1]
ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Auto]
Power Down Enable [Auto]
RttNom [Rtt_Nom Disable]
RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
RttPark [RZQ/4]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [60.0 Ohm]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
CPU Current Capability [130%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
CPU Voltage Frequency [300]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Optimized]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
VDDSOC Current Capability [120%]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
DRAM Current Capability [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.40000]
Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Enabled]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Enabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Enabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
silicon-power PMAP [Auto]
USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Auto]
USB3_6 [Auto]
USB3_7 [Auto]
USB3_8 [Auto]
USB3_9 [Auto]
USB3_10 [Auto]
USB2_11 [Auto]
USB2_12 [Auto]
USB2_13 [Auto]
USB2_14 [Auto]
USB_15 [Auto]
USB_16 [Auto]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [600 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Manual]
CPU Upper Temperature [70]
CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [80]
CPU Middle Temperature [60]
CPU Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
CPU Lower Temperature [40]
CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%) [20]
W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 2 Upper Temperature [70]
Chassis Fan 2 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle Temperature [60]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [80]
Chassis Fan 2 Lower Temperature [40]
Chassis Fan 2 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
Allow Fan Stop [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 3 Upper Temperature [70]
Chassis Fan 3 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 3 Middle Temperature [60]
Chassis Fan 3 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [80]
Chassis Fan 3 Lower Temperature [40]
Chassis Fan 3 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
Allow Fan Stop [Disabled]
OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
IOMMU [Auto]
Remote Display Feature [Auto]
Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Auto]
POST Delay Time [2 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Disabled]
OS Type [Windows UEFI mode]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [5]
Profile Name [3925/3200c14tw]
Save to Profile [6]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> How did you get it RMA'd?


I just filled out the form online...but that day AMD was having issues..so also ended up calling customer support. Had the shipping label the next day...and replacement in hands 6 day laters. Unforantly the replacement came with some bent pins....so we had to do another RMA. Keep in mind I live in the USA.


----------



## TH558

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starise*
> 
> I'm getting crazy with this MoBo! Tonight I left the PC running a memory test, passed, ok, but i found that the all fans was completely frozen at minimum rpm. Tried to run Realbench to test them = all CPU and case fans were frozen leaving temperature getting high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebooting, after POST fans have unlocked. Has anyone experienced this issue?


I don't have this board but I had a Prime X370 pro and once I was stress testing with HWinfo running and logging and the CPU went to -(minus) 73℃. All of the fans were spinning at 400RPM. This never happened when HWinfo wasn't running.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starise*
> 
> I'm getting crazy with this MoBo! Tonight I left the PC running a memory test, passed, ok, but i found that the all fans was completely frozen at minimum rpm. Tried to run Realbench to test them = all CPU and case fans were frozen leaving temperature getting high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebooting, after POST fans have unlocked. Has anyone experienced this issue?


I have this problem if I leave HWInfo running for an extended period of time. When not using your PC turn off monitoring software.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chonk*
> 
> I'm having issues with this MoBo from 2 months. I bought it almost 5 months ago. But these things are started in last 2 months.
> 
> I'm getting random Q-Code 8 error while i'm working on computer. It happens on idle, or on browsing or on gaming. It happens randomly, I'm trying to replicate error by doing benchmarks or gaming. It doesn't show this Q-Code 8 error. So you never know when it's going to come.
> 
> When Q-Code 8 appears on motherboard, PC doesn't restart itself. It still working. But some of my fans are start to run with full speed. So when I hear that noise, I see that Q-Code 8 is here again.
> 
> I'm using 1701 BIOS. I tried old BIOS versions too.
> I have RYZEN 1700X CPU with 2x8GB FlareX RAM's.
> 
> I tried to overclock my rams to 3200. I tried to use them without OC too. All ended up with same result. Q-Code 8.
> 
> How can I fix this? Since it's random and can't replicate when I want, I can't show it to service unless they spend hours of monitoring. What could be the issue?


My bet would be unstable OC for either CPU or Memory or a combination of both.

According to this :
Quote:


> Code 8 Error is system agent , many purpose,
> you may try reinstall, CPU , RAM for troubleshooting


----------



## chonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> My bet would be unstable OC for either CPU or Memory or a combination of both.
> 
> According to this :


But how? I didn't OC anything.

What chipset drivers are you guys using? AMD.com and Asus.com has different ones. Which one should we go with? I'm always using AMD's latest drivers. Could it be the problem?


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chonk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> My bet would be unstable OC for either CPU or Memory or a combination of both.
> 
> According to this :
> 
> 
> 
> But how? I didn't OC anything.
> 
> What chipset drivers are you guys using? AMD.com and Asus.com has different ones. Which one should we go with? I'm always using AMD's latest drivers. Could it be the problem?
Click to expand...

Chipset from here
You could re-seat CPU and/or memorstrips
Maybe that will fix it
Better would be IMO to do exactly that Plus... Pick a memorystrap 3000 or 3200 and OC that to a stable state.


----------



## chonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Chipset from here
> You could re-seat CPU and/or memorstrips
> Maybe that will fix it
> Better would be IMO to do exactly that Plus... Pick a memorystrap 3000 or 3200 and OC that to a stable state.


Thanks, I'll try to remove CPU and reseat it again.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Reseat CPU if all else fails... cose i don't think it's the CPU seating that's at fault


----------



## elguero

what do you recommend instead of memtest?


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elguero*
> 
> what do you recommend instead of memtest?


Personally i'd like to use PassMark Memtest86 (bootable USBstick version)
It never failed me yet
Having said that... Others have favored other tests like HCI MemTest or TechPowerUp MemTest64 or AIDA64 memstress-test
I didn't find them as good though... but that's my personal opinion


----------



## stryk9

Chonk, I had a similar isssue and it came down to the H105 AIO not having enough tension (although it was tightened as much as it could be, there was still wiggle action going on). I used the AM3 backplate from my older motherboard initially, yet this issue occured. I had to make standoffs that would basically go behind the motherboard where the backplate is, and then apply the backplate and cooler mount. Once I did that, temperatures dropped as well as Q code 8. If all else fails, try giving the CPU cooler a little tug towards you to see if it wiggles.


----------



## starise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaptormanUSMC*
> 
> I have this problem if I leave HWInfo running for an extended period of time. When not using your PC turn off monitoring software.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH558*
> 
> I don't have this board but I had a Prime X370 pro and once I was stress testing with HWinfo running and logging and the CPU went to -(minus) 73℃. All of the fans were spinning at 400RPM. This never happened when HWinfo wasn't running.


Well, it could actually be an HWInfo issue. Another memory test shows unexpected BCLK and clock spikes (PIC 1).
Started AIDA64 stresstest using only its inner stats and looks normal (PIC 2).

Anyway I really can't figure out how a monitor software which should only "read" temperatures, can actively influence motherboard behaviors.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starise*
> 
> Well, it could actually be an HWInfo issue. Another memory test shows unexpected BCLK and clock spikes (PIC 1).
> Started AIDA64 stresstest using only its inner stats and looks normal (PIC 2).
> 
> Anyway I really can't figure out how a monitor software which should only "read" temperatures, can actively influence motherboard behaviors.


It polls so often that it causes the motherboard's sensors to freeze. Kind of the same reason why Voltage monitoring in MSI Afterburner has been causing stuttering with GeForce 10 series cards.


----------



## st0neh

I had to stop using HWiNFO while stress testing Ryzen. Overclocks that were unstable with it running were stable without.


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0neh*
> 
> I had to stop using HWiNFO while stress testing Ryzen. Overclocks that were unstable with it running were stable without.


Are you sure? ooo you must kidding me... I always use hwinfo


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0neh*
> 
> I had to stop using HWiNFO while stress testing Ryzen. Overclocks that were unstable with it running were stable without.


Yeah that just sounds like the bleeding edge of stability. If HWiNFO64 polling puts you over the edge, you need more volts...at least in my opinion.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starise*
> 
> Just in case, my BIOS settings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bios 1701 Settings
> 
> 
> 
> [2017/11/20 12:24:59]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P. Standard]
> D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3200 16-18-18-36-1.35V]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [39.00]
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Auto]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
> CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
> - CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.02500]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.10000]
> DRAM Voltage [1.40000]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
> Trc_SM [42]
> TrrdS_SM [6]
> TrrdL_SM [9]
> Tfaw_SM [30]
> TwtrS_SM [4]
> TwtrL_SM [12]
> Twr_SM [10]
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [2]
> TwrwrScl_SM [2]
> Trfc_SM [255]
> Trfc2_SM [Auto]
> Trfc4_SM [Auto]
> Tcwl_SM [14]
> Trtp_SM [8]
> Trdwr_SM [Auto]
> Twrrd_SM [3]
> TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrSd_SM [7]
> TwrwrDd_SM [7]
> TrdrdSc_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdSd_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdDd_SM [Auto]
> Tcke_SM [1]
> ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Auto]
> Power Down Enable [Auto]
> RttNom [Rtt_Nom Disable]
> RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
> RttPark [RZQ/4]
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [40.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [60.0 Ohm]
> VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [Auto]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Auto]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
> CPU Current Capability [130%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> CPU Voltage Frequency [300]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Optimized]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [120%]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.40000]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Enabled]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Enabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Enabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Enabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
> In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> silicon-power PMAP [Auto]
> USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Auto]
> USB3_6 [Auto]
> USB3_7 [Auto]
> USB3_8 [Auto]
> USB3_9 [Auto]
> USB3_10 [Auto]
> USB2_11 [Auto]
> USB2_12 [Auto]
> USB2_13 [Auto]
> USB2_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> USB_16 [Auto]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [600 RPM]
> CPU Fan Profile [Manual]
> CPU Upper Temperature [70]
> CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [80]
> CPU Middle Temperature [60]
> CPU Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
> CPU Lower Temperature [40]
> CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%) [20]
> W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Manual]
> Chassis Fan 2 Upper Temperature [70]
> Chassis Fan 2 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> Chassis Fan 2 Middle Temperature [60]
> Chassis Fan 2 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [80]
> Chassis Fan 2 Lower Temperature [40]
> Chassis Fan 2 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
> Allow Fan Stop [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Manual]
> Chassis Fan 3 Upper Temperature [70]
> Chassis Fan 3 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> Chassis Fan 3 Middle Temperature [60]
> Chassis Fan 3 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [80]
> Chassis Fan 3 Lower Temperature [40]
> Chassis Fan 3 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
> Allow Fan Stop [Disabled]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> IOMMU [Auto]
> Remote Display Feature [Auto]
> Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Auto]
> POST Delay Time [2 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Disabled]
> OS Type [Windows UEFI mode]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [5]
> Profile Name [3925/3200c14tw]
> Save to Profile [6]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


You do realize that Core Performance Boost is set to auto in the text file settings.

I too run HWInfo full time. No issues here! At least not with HWinfo lol.
Sensors well... that's another thing


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0neh*
> 
> I had to stop using HWiNFO while stress testing Ryzen. Overclocks that were unstable with it running were stable without.


I don't overclock my CPU, so my voltage jumps up and down due to the boost, but I found that recent versions of HWINFO were crashing the sensors on the motherboard. This would show up as a locked CPU voltage and bizarre voltage readings in SIV. I also stopped using it.


----------



## east river

Stress testing my Ryzen system on prime95 with various FFTs for max heat brings it to 71-72 degrees. But playing BF1 my temperature will spike up to 77 (max I saw), although it will no where near sustain 70+ degrees like prime95 will. But that's something I still didn't expect, BF1 producing more heat than prime95 at peak?


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AiiGee*
> 
> Stress testing my Ryzen system on prime95 with various FFTs for max heat brings it to 71-72 degrees. But playing BF1 my temperature will spike up to 77 (max I saw), although it will no where near sustain 70+ degrees like prime95 will. But that's something I still didn't expect, BF1 producing more heat than prime95 at peak?


When playing GPU produce also heat on your system.Can the the reason.


----------



## elmor

C6H Test BIOS 0020 with AGESA 1.0.7.1 (SHA256 405200c4e299c1eed9a0044edec9aba51f37cee1d70caabe40b9485b0604521a)

*In order to get back to an older version after flashing, you have to use USB BIOS Flashback.*

Let me know how it works for you, especially regarding cold boot issues. Any confirmed bugs in the bug report form please


----------



## CCoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> C6H Test BIOS 0020 with AGESA 1007 (405200c4e299c1eed9a0044edec9aba51f37cee1d70caabe40b9485b0604521a)
> 
> *In order to get back to an older version after flashing, you have to use USB BIOS Flashback.*
> 
> Let me know how it works for you, especially regarding cold boot issues. Any confirmed bugs in the bug report form please


OMG yay, thanks for your hardwork! Flashing and will report of any hiccups!


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> C6H Test BIOS 0020 with AGESA 1007 (405200c4e299c1eed9a0044edec9aba51f37cee1d70caabe40b9485b0604521a)
> 
> *In order to get back to an older version after flashing, you have to use USB BIOS Flashback.*
> 
> Let me know how it works for you, especially regarding cold boot issues. Any confirmed bugs in the bug report form please


@elmor Great! I'm at EC310, which EC do you recommend and how to flash it, before I flash new C6H Test BIOS 0020. Thanks


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> C6H Test BIOS 0020 with AGESA 1007 (405200c4e299c1eed9a0044edec9aba51f37cee1d70caabe40b9485b0604521a)
> 
> *In order to get back to an older version after flashing, you have to use USB BIOS Flashback.*
> 
> Let me know how it works for you, especially regarding cold boot issues. Any confirmed bugs in the bug report form please


Thnx Elmor!

Could you give us a little more information about what there has been implemented? I mean, does this include the EC sensor fix we talked about earlier?

Thank you.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReDXfiRe*
> 
> @elmor Great! I'm at EC310, which EC do you recommend and how to flash it, before I flash new C6H Test BIOS 0020. Thanks


I'd recommend to stay at your current EC version.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx Elmor!
> 
> Could you give us a little more information about what there has been implemented? I mean, does this include the EC sensor fix we talked about earlier?
> 
> Thank you.


Not yet, that will require a combination of BIOS, EC and software (including 3rd party).


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I'd recommend to stay at your current EC version.
> Not yet, that will require a combination of BIOS, EC and software (including 3rd party).


Alright, i have no issues going anymore and system is stable as a rock now.

Should i still flash it? I mean, is there some performance, stability gain in this BIOS release?


----------



## CCoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I'd recommend to stay at your current EC version.
> Not yet, that will require a combination of BIOS, EC and software (including 3rd party).


What if im on EC 312?
Just flashed, no problems yet..


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Alright, i have no issues going anymore and system is stable as a rock now.
> 
> Should i still flash it? I mean, is there some performance, stability gain in this BIOS release?


Mainly if you have cold boot problems. There might be advantages/disadvantages to the latest AGESA which we are not aware of yet, up to you if you want to experiment or keep your system running safe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CCoR*
> 
> What if im on EC 312?
> Just flashed, no problems yet..


Still fine.


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Flashed using EC310, no issues. Haven't been able to run DOHP (XMP) with my 3600 MHz CL16 Kit (it didn't work with bios 1701 either). Will try my old settings for 1701 3466 MHz CL14 Timings and see how it goes.


----------



## CCoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Mainly if you have cold boot problems. There might be advantages/disadvantages to the latest AGESA which we are not aware of yet, up to you if you want to experiment or keep your system running safe.
> Still fine.


Unable to run previous clocks of 39.5/3333 (1701). Keep crashing within OCCT, where as before it would fail out but it woudn't crash (hard reboot required). Would flashing EC 310 prove more stable? If you think so, what would be the best method to utilize EC 310 in my current position. Thanks


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> C6H Test BIOS 0020 with AGESA 1007 (405200c4e299c1eed9a0044edec9aba51f37cee1d70caabe40b9485b0604521a)
> 
> *In order to get back to an older version after flashing, you have to use USB BIOS Flashback.*
> 
> Let me know how it works for you, especially regarding cold boot issues. Any confirmed bugs in the bug report form please


thanks







time to run dual rank at 3600


----------



## AmxdPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> C6H Test BIOS 0020 with AGESA 1007 (405200c4e299c1eed9a0044edec9aba51f37cee1d70caabe40b9485b0604521a)
> 
> *In order to get back to an older version after flashing, you have to use USB BIOS Flashback.*
> 
> Let me know how it works for you, especially regarding cold boot issues. Any confirmed bugs in the bug report form please


@elmor

1.0.0.7?

No 1.0.7.1 fun? Or was that a typo?

Is there any change log available?

Thanks


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time to run dual rank at 3600


If you get successful 3600 MHz posts, let us know 1usmus. Did some few tries and gave up (wasn't expecting it would actually boot). Tried my old settings (3466 CL14), used to get 64.5ns on 1701 and now I'm at 65ns at AIDA64, but I still consider that to be under margin of error. What I did notice is a little boost in CB15. My old CB score would be at best 1381, getting 1389 (little boost, but almost 10CB actually is considerable).

Hope other people report if they get any performance gains in productivity/gaming with new update. What I noticed, haven't meddled with BGS and left it on auto (I think old behavior would enable BGS if left on auto), now it's disabling and using Alt BGS by default (good thing imo, since I use my rig for gaming and BGS would only lower FPS). Hope next BIOS update will get HPET option so we can disable it on BIOS too.

It's almost 5am so I will see if my old settings are stable (RAM) and if there's a small performance bump wouldn't hate it. Will report if I don't get cold boots anymore.

Leaving AIDA + CB screenshots. Not going to touch overclocking yet (highly doubt CPU will be stable at higher frequency with the daily driver voltage).


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CCoR*
> 
> Unable to run previous clocks of 39.5/3333 (1701). Keep crashing within OCCT, where as before it would fail out but it woudn't crash (hard reboot required). Would flashing EC 310 prove more stable? If you think so, what would be the best method to utilize EC 310 in my current position. Thanks


I don't think EC version affects stability.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> 1.0.0.7?
> 
> No 1.0.7.1 fun? Or was that a typo?
> 
> Is there any change log available?
> 
> Thanks


It's 1.0.7.1.


----------



## 1usmus

*new features !
*





the start of the system is very easy, with the change of frequency 2133 -> 3333 there was no cold cold! (this is the first time in my life)

reduce CLDO < 700 banned






















WHY!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *new features !
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the start of the system is very easy, with the change of frequency 2133 -> 3333 there was no cold cold! (this is the first time in my life)
> 
> reduce CLDO < 700 banned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY!?!?!?!?!?


Well I've been doing some reboots and I've had no cold boots so far... impressed...


----------



## hurricane28

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *new features !
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the start of the system is very easy, with the change of frequency 2133 -> 3333 there was no cold cold! (this is the first time in my life)
> 
> reduce CLDO < 700 banned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY!?!?!?!?!?






Its nice to have more new features but it would be even better if we could get some feed back on what these settings stand for and what they do..

There are so many settings and features on this board and i don't even know half of them and what they do..

What is CLDO? And why do we need to change this value?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Mainly if you have cold boot problems. There might be advantages/disadvantages to the latest AGESA which we are not aware of yet, up to you if you want to experiment or keep your system running safe.
> Still fine.


Some times i do, mostly my PC boots just fine actually.

I wait for official release, thnx for the reply tho.


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> new features !


good - but as mentioned above few words of explanation would be nice like MBIST
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> the start of the system is very easy, with the change of frequency 2133 -> 3333 there was no cold cold! (this is the first time in my life)


good to hear








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> reduce CLDO < 700 banned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY!?!?!?!?!?


they want to sabotage your tool









@hurricane28

what do you mean saying "EC sensor fix"?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Some times i do, mostly my PC boots just fine actually.
> 
> I wait for official release, thnx for the reply tho.


You do that as when im reading Yours posts seems like you got very little knowleage about overclocking.
This bios is for people like me that are not afraid to brick their **** by trial and error


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> You do that as when im readinf Yours pists seems like you got very little knowleage about overclocking.
> This bioss is for people like me that are not afraid to brick their **** by trial and error


What are you talking about dude..?

It appears that you don't have a clue what you are talking about... You are the one that is giving people bad advice and keep making stuff up, not me..

Fyi, i forgot more about overclocking than you will ever know..


----------



## dorbot

Guys, posts like those normally stop when a new bios arrives.

Flamewars with a new bios?

Very odd.

Just saying....


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What are you talking about dude..?
> 
> It appears that you don't have a clue what you are talking about... You are the one that is giving people bad advice and keep making stuff up, not me..
> 
> Fyi, i forgot more about overclocking than you will ever know..


Let me check its You that keeps asking some basic questions about ryzen overclocking. Like few posts up You asked what CLD0 is and whats it for...

Where I build and overclocked 5 ryzen platforms for my mates in last 4 months.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *new features !
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the start of the system is very easy, with the change of frequency 2133 -> 3333 there was no cold cold! (this is the first time in my life)
> 
> reduce CLDO < 700 banned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY!?!?!?!?!?


Bet by time i get home to flash it and start testi f You will have some idea how hood it is.

@elmor fan control works like it should in this one yet??


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What are you talking about dude..?
> 
> It appears that you don't have a clue what you are talking about... You are the one that is giving people bad advice and keep making stuff up, not me..
> 
> Fyi, i forgot more about overclocking than you will ever know..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Let me check its You that keeps asking some basic questions about ryzen overclocking. Like few posts up You asked what CLD0...
> 
> Where I build and overclocked 5 ryzen platforms for my mates in last 4 months.


You both should send pics of your penis here, so we can decide which one of you has the biggest.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Some times i do, mostly my PC boots just fine actually.
> 
> I wait for official release, thnx for the reply tho.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> You do that as when im readinf Yours pists seems like you got very little knowleage about overclocking.
> This bioss is for people like me that are not afraid to brick their **** by trial and error


No need for this rubbish. Most users will opt for stable builds if their system is working. At this stage in the platforms life cycle, new builds seldom offer benefit beyond helping some configs find stability.

If experiencing cold boot issues, then you should try the new build, if not, then it's down to user preference whether or not they want to see if they can push things further. The only issue here is your attitude, please refrain from attacking other users.


----------



## Xzow

So my pc crashes regularly while gaming, monitor goes black and LEDs + fans keep running, then it either restarts itself or I have to restart it.

I thought it was RAM/cpu due to overclocks and having an E die but I put everything on default with ram at 2133 and still got crashes. Does this mean it's the gpu or could it be the motherboard or something?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> You both should send pics of your penis here, so we can decide which one of you has the biggest.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No need for this rubbish. Most users will opt for stable builds if their system is working. At this stage in the platforms life cycle, new builds seldom offer benefit beyond helping some configs find stability.
> 
> If experiencing cold boot issues, then you should try the new build, if not, then it's down to user preference whether or not they want to see if they can push things further. The only issue here is your attitude, please refrain from attacking other users.


There is need mate. Some people will flash alfa/beta test bios brick their hardware then come here blaming Asus or AMD for it.

Stupid guy that rents room from me month ago HARD flashed beta bios that was not for hes motherboard on 3 week old ASROCK and fried bios chip then called ASrock giving them **** over phone that it should not be possible....


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> So my pc crashes regularly while gaming, monitor goes black and LEDs + fans keep running, then it either restarts itself or I have to restart it.
> 
> I thought it was RAM/cpu due to overclocks and having an E die but I put everything on default with ram at 2133 and still got crashes. Does this mean it's the gpu or could it be the motherboard or something?


Id say try different Power Supply.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> You both should send pics of your penis here, so we can decide which one of you has the biggest.


Dont tempt us. You know I'm crazy and Ill do it no problem


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> C6H Test BIOS 0020 with AGESA 1007 (405200c4e299c1eed9a0044edec9aba51f37cee1d70caabe40b9485b0604521a)
> 
> *In order to get back to an older version after flashing, you have to use USB BIOS Flashback.*
> 
> Let me know how it works for you, especially regarding cold boot issues. Any confirmed bugs in the bug report form please


Thank your for linking CLDO_VDDP to Tweaker's Paradise.


----------



## maxrealliti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> C6H Test BIOS 0020 with AGESA 1007 (405200c4e299c1eed9a0044edec9aba51f37cee1d70caabe40b9485b0604521a)
> 
> *In order to get back to an older version after flashing, you have to use USB BIOS Flashback.*
> 
> Let me know how it works for you, especially regarding cold boot issues. Any confirmed bugs in the bug report form please


After installation, some problems occurred :
1) at 120.4 x 32.25 I had 4003 BIOS and windows shows 4343
2) latency in memory increased from 76.6 to 86.6
3) the cpu-z indicators show that my 120.4 does not work (works 119.4 and constantly falls)
4)The first launch had to be done without overclocking because otherwise there was not a cold boot
these are only the first problems I think, I hope for a quick fix


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Id say try different Power Supply.


You sure? It's a 1250x seasonic


----------



## 1usmus

very strange, BGS alt - enable for Dual Rank


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> Its nice to have more new features but it would be even better if we could get some feed back on what these settings stand for and what they do..
> 
> There are so many settings and features on this board and i don't even know half of them and what they do..
> 
> What is CLDO? And why do we need to change this value?


I decided to write a small article explaining why some systems work fine at 3200+ and others do not at all

*Influence of СLDO_VDDP on MEMCLK "holes"*

CLDO_VDDP is a voltage regulator for the module (physical interface) of encoding and decoding of the transmitted and received data stream. The purpose of coding is to simplify the process of restoring the data stream of the receiver. It determines the signals, signal ratios and time parameters necessary for transferring control information, reading and writing data to DRAM devices. In plain language, CLDO_VDDP is the voltage that regulates the memory access at a certain frequency. "Hole" in turn - the frequency gap on which the memory controller can operate with our RAM.

Consider this simple picture:



It shows 3 identical systems (motherboard + RAM + processor). All 3 systems were overclocked and received the following results:

1) The system was perfectly dispersed to a frequency of 3333 MHz
2) The system was accelerated to 2933
3) The system did not start at all

If all systems are the same, why such results? Let's understand. The bottom line is that each memory controller (IMC) has its own technical characteristics ("voltage" and time) and at the same voltage / frequency it will behave differently, namely it will have different access to memory. Red marked our MEMCLK holes, these are the very hole-mediators through which our memory controller communicates with RAM, and if there is no hole in the frequency range chosen by us - the system does not start or start, but the memory runs with errors. At you I think there was a question as these holes to move and expand - all is very simple, voltage CLDO_VDDP allows to spend the given manipulations. The only difficulty is that these holes can not be mathematically calculated. A vivid example of CLDO_VDDP 866 which is magical for many. The hole of this voltage is in the region of 3300-3500 MHz, but again not for all systems. As shown by our internal tests, not all of it works, I repeat all the IMC are different and require a different voltage CLDO_VDDP to achieve the same frequency.

In view of the fact that the shape of the voltage CLDO_VDDP is wave, the minimum voltage change can drastically change the stability of the system. The voltage step is 1 mv. Borders from 700 to 975.

I also want to publish a list of CLDO_VDDP, which can help stabilize your memory



Spoiler: CLDO_VDDP list (volts)



0.562
0.568
0.573
0.579
0.585
0.590
0.596
0.601
0.607
0.613
0.618
0.624
0.630
0.635
0.641
0.646
0.652
0.658
0.663
0.669
0.675
0.680
0.686
0.691
0.697
0.703
0.708
0.714
0.720
0.725
0.731
0.736
0.742
0.748
0.753
0.759
0.765
0.770
0.776
0.781
0.787
0.793
0.798
0.804
0.810
0.815
0.821
0.826
0.832
0.838
0.843
0.849
0.855
0.860
0.866
0.871
0.877
0.883
0.888
0.894
0.900
0.905
0.911
0.916
0.922
0.928
0.933
0.939
0.945
0.950
0.956
0.961
0.961
0.967
0.973


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Bet by time i get home to flash it and start testi f You will have some idea how hood it is.
> 
> @elmor fan control works like it should in this one yet??


Fans/pump work fine, with voltages too, everything is fine
M.2. has not tested yet ...


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> So my pc crashes regularly while gaming, monitor goes black and LEDs + fans keep running, then it either restarts itself or I have to restart it.
> 
> I thought it was RAM/cpu due to overclocks and having an E die but I put everything on default with ram at 2133 and still got crashes. Does this mean it's the gpu or could it be the motherboard or something?


CPU voltage could be low. Set it manually to 1.35V and disable Core Performance Boost to find out if that is the case.
Using a Y - splitter to power the graphics card can also result the same issue.


----------



## LicSqualo

I've to retry with 0020 bios.







No luck for my system to boot properly and do some test.







My first attempt was a no go, also with stock settings!








Surely was a my fault.







I will retry this late afternoon.









To share, yesterday I've try to touch the 1800 Infinity clock with 1usmus settings (fast) and I've take these screenshots.





Was not stable at all,







and perhaps with CLDO_VDDP







I can try to change the instability reached







(boot into windows and some benches)


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No need for this rubbish. Most users will opt for stable builds if their system is working. At this stage in the platforms life cycle, new builds seldom offer benefit beyond helping some configs find stability.
> 
> If experiencing cold boot issues, then you should try the new build, if not, then it's down to user preference whether or not they want to see if they can push things further. The only issue here is your attitude, please refrain from attacking other users.


Yeah, not really worth my time man..

This guy has some mental health issues he stated a couple of weeks back.. This is sad, but that doesn't mean that he can say whatever he likes or completely making stuff up out of nowhere.
I am not rewarding his attitude by keep replying to him, i just ignore him as should anyone else in this thread.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> good - but as mentioned above few words of explanation would be nice like MBIST
> good to hear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they want to sabotage your tool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @hurricane28
> 
> what do you mean saying "EC sensor fix"?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/27280#post_26355674


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> You sure? It's a 1250x seasonic


well you can send back whole pc on warranty and hope they find it. PSU is easy check. Could be GPU drivers You havve NV or AMD ??


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Fans/pump work fine, with voltages too, everything is fine
> M.2. has not tested yet ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Fans/pump work fine, with voltages too, everything is fine
> M.2. has not tested yet ...


Cool will have a go after work. Save profile from Your's Bios and let the games begin


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> In view of the fact that the shape of the voltage CLDO_VDDP is wave, the minimum voltage change can drastically change the stability of the system. The voltage step is 1 mv. Borders from 700 to 975.


It's worth mentioning that either "Auto" changes with BIOS versions, or other parameters may affect this, too.

With BIOS versions prior to 9920/1701 I had to manually enter around 970-980 to be able to boot 3333 MT, with the newer BIOS versions I can just leave it at "Auto".


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> It's worth mentioning that either "Auto" changes with BIOS versions, or other parameters may affect this, too.
> 
> With BIOS versions prior to 9920/1701 I had to manually enter around 970-980 to be able to boot 3333 MT, with the newer BIOS versions I can just leave it at "Auto".


If i remember on old bioses auto was 0. Myself never had to change it to get system boot its very interesting Setting to play around with.


----------



## mtrai

Beta test bios only with Ageis 1007 for only C6H *not the WIFI version* just released by Raja over at the Rog Forums. Link Below. Download in first post:

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?91766-Crosshair-VI-Hero-UEFI-build-update-thread

Update to the first postper Raja from Elmor:
Quoted from the thread update on the ROG forums

/Quote Crosshair VI Hero: UEFI build update thread
Directly from Elmor:

C6H Test BIOS 0020 with AGESA 1007 (405200c4e299c1eed9a0044edec9aba51f37cee1d70caabe4 0b9485b0604521a)

In order to get back to an older version after flashing, you have to use USB BIOS Flashback.

Let me know how it works for you, especially regarding cold boot issues. Any confirmed bugs in the bug report form please /quote


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> C6H Test BIOS 0020 with AGESA 1007 (405200c4e299c1eed9a0044edec9aba51f37cee1d70caabe40b9485b0604521a)
> 
> *In order to get back to an older version after flashing, you have to use USB BIOS Flashback.*
> 
> Let me know how it works for you, especially regarding cold boot issues. Any confirmed bugs in the bug report form please


Flashing this bios results in a 0d error after a successful flash. I cleared CMOS before flashing, attempted to flash with flashback, and redownloaded in case my initial download was bad. Same result, bios flashes but next boot is 0d error.

I used flashback to get back to 1701.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Flashing this bios results in a 0d error after a successful flash. I cleared CMOS before flashing, attempted to flash with flashback, and redownloaded in case my initial download was bad. Same result, bios flashes but next boot is 0d error.
> 
> I used flashback to get back to 1701.


It was reported on the ROG forums the first boot HAS TO BE :

4)The first launch had to be done without overclocking because otherwise there was not a cold boot

So not sure what they meant lol. I would assume all first boots with a new bios would be without overclocking.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> C6H Test BIOS 0020 with AGESA 1007 (405200c4e299c1eed9a0044edec9aba51f37cee1d70caabe40b9485b0604521a)
> 
> *In order to get back to an older version after flashing, you have to use USB BIOS Flashback.*
> 
> Let me know how it works for you, especially regarding cold boot issues. Any confirmed bugs in the bug report form please


as always Elmor the beta bios's are seriously appreciated, I'll be loading her up here in a bit and will see how it goes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *new features !
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the start of the system is very easy, with the change of frequency 2133 -> 3333 there was no cold cold! (this is the first time in my life)
> 
> reduce CLDO < 700 banned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY!?!?!?!?!?


in fairness isn't the memory hole for most people 700+ anyways? I mean screwing around I was having some margin for success when trying to run rqz disable/off/6-7 but that had horrible boot reliability compared to rqz 7/3/1 and higher cldo

now with cldo in tweakers paradise do we still need to cold boot it to latch? and now with it in TP I would imagine we won't have to reload/put back in the value for it but will we still need to relatch cldo if memory training does fail or we enter safe boot?


----------



## grintar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I'd recommend to stay at your current EC version.
> Not yet, that will require a combination of BIOS, EC and software (including 3rd party).


Elmor,

Great job on the new bios. I have had this board sense launch(1800x and 32gb CL14 trident 2x16gb sticks). This is the first bios ive been able to hit 4.0ghz stable with 3200 ram speed.

Only issue i have found so far is that ryzen master + cinebench dont pick up on the correct CPU and Ram speeds, but CPU-Z does. CPUZ has correct ram speed and CPU speed, while Cinebench thinks i have 3.6ghz, and ryzen master thinks i have 667 ram speed. Bios reports correct speeds on the right of the main page but when on the main page its incorrect. Idk whats goin on.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Flashing this bios results in a 0d error after a successful flash. I cleared CMOS before flashing, attempted to flash with flashback, and redownloaded in case my initial download was bad. Same result, bios flashes but next boot is 0d error.
> 
> I used flashback to get back to 1701.


Have you loaded optimised defaults saved rebooted before flash??


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grintar*
> 
> Elmor,
> 
> Great job on the new bios. I have had this board sense launch(1800x and 32gb CL14 trident 2x16gb sticks). This is the first bios ive been able to hit 4.0ghz stable with 3200 ram speed.
> 
> Only issue i have found so far is that ryzen master + cinebench dont pick up on the correct CPU and Ram speeds, but CPU-Z does. CPUZ has correct ram speed and CPU speed, while Cinebench thinks i have 3.6ghz, and ryzen master thinks i have 667 ram speed. Bios reports correct speeds on the right of the main page but when on the main page its incorrect. Idk whats goin on.


I think software needs to catch up.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Have you loaded optimised defaults saved rebooted before flash??


I cleared CMOS which I always do before flashing a new bios.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> I cleared CMOS which I always do before flashing a new bios.


That should do the trick also. Ill report on 3 hours how my flash will go. So far i went back in bios only twice. I did had boot up problem once after flash. Had to use flashback to flash it in.


----------



## grintar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I think software needs to catch up.


Probably. But i am happy, makes me feel good to finally get what i wanted from the start. I want to tighten up the timings but am scared it will be unstable lol. I know they are supposed to be CL14 sticks.


----------



## Ex0cet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> C6H Test BIOS 0020 with AGESA 1007 (405200c4e299c1eed9a0044edec9aba51f37cee1d70caabe40b9485b0604521a)
> 
> *In order to get back to an older version after flashing, you have to use USB BIOS Flashback.*
> 
> Let me know how it works for you, especially regarding cold boot issues. Any confirmed bugs in the bug report form please


Really disappointed with the new agesa & test bios...

*Memory latency is worse than ever.* It went up by 8-10 ns...

Cinebench scores are lower.
3DMark scores are lower.
Gaming performance is worse.

Back to AGESA 1.0.0.6 I guess...


----------



## Disassociative

The ability to disable BankgroupSwapAlt seems to be gone now? Ryzen Timing Checker is showing it as enabled after I entered my memory timings against after flashing 0020 but I can't see an option to disable in the BIOS now. However everything seems good so far apart from that - time to see if my overclocks are still stable.


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> CPU voltage could be low. Set it manually to 1.35V and disable Core Performance Boost to find out if that is the case.
> Using a Y - splitter to power the graphics card can also result the same issue.


Shouldn't a crash from the graphics card look different than a cpu/ram crash? I'll try those things out. It's extremely weird that it crashes on auto/default though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> well you can send back whole pc on warranty and hope they find it. PSU is easy check. Could be GPU drivers You havve NV or AMD ??


It's an r9 290. I've had this pc for a while there's no where to send it to.


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> You do that as when im reading Yours posts seems like you got very little knowleage about overclocking.
> This bios is for people like me that are not afraid to brick their **** by trial and error


Why would you care, it's not your motherboard? Have you paid for it?


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0cet*
> 
> Really disappointed with the new agesa & test bios...
> 
> *Memory latency is worse than ever.* It went up by 8-10 ns...
> 
> Cinebench scores are lower.
> 3DMark scores are lower.
> Gaming performance is worse.
> 
> Back to AGESA 1.0.0.6 I guess...


That would apparently due to the fact the l1 cahce is running 10000 mb/s slower than normal 

@elmor what setting is doing this?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> Why would you care, it's not your motherboard?


Yeah, leave him be plz. Not worth our time.

Reason as to why i wait to flash this BIOS is because i had terrible issues in the past with EC sensor and other things. I spend a lot of time and effort to resolve this issue and now its working without too much problems, maybe with the newer BIOS i get other problems and i don't have time nor the will to resolve new issues.

Maybe in a few days i am willing to try but as for now i am good. Besides, the new firmware that is fixing the EC sensor is not even implemented so for me there is no reason to flash this BIOS.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> That would apparently due to the fact the l1 cahce is running 10000 mb/s slower than normal
> 
> @elmor what setting is doing this?


I wonder if this is something to do with covering segfaults on earlier chips? Probably not but would be interesting if someone could test.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Okay I figured it out vaguely, it seems like the prefetcher settings aren't working right, with l1 and l2 streams disabled l1 and l2 run at 93608mb/s and l3 at 2400 something with just l2 enabled it runs l2 at 106000 something and l3 at 3500 something and with both enabled we get my previous screen shot. I know these numbers are approximate and while I'm willing to grab screens later I'm kinda rushing here atm to get the system sudo stable for minning as I still need to get ready for work

Edit: I'm assuming it has to do with prefetcher as it's new it could be something else affecting l1 cache as well


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> That would apparently due to the fact the l1 cahce is running 10000 mb/s slower than normal
> 
> @elmor what setting is doing this?


Please check in new BIOS if opcache is set to enable. I remember somebody in prime-pro thread mentioned he had it disabled by default. Possibly AMD poor man solution for ryzen segfault issue (disable opcache seemed to help a lot for it).


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, leave him be plz. Not worth our time.
> 
> Reason as to why i wait to flash this BIOS is because i had terrible issues in the past with EC sensor and other things. I spend a lot of time and effort to resolve this issue and now its working without too much problems, maybe with the newer BIOS i get other problems and i don't have time nor the will to resolve new issues.
> 
> Maybe in a few days i am willing to try but as for now i am good. Besides, the new firmware that is fixing the EC sensor is not even implemented so for me there is no reason to flash this BIOS.


I have 3466Mhz ram, but I'm waiting on user feedback if they are able to have better overclock.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Please check in new BIOS if opcache is set to enable. I remember somebody in prime-pro thread mentioned he had it disabled by default. Possibly AMD poor man solution for ryzen segfault issue (disable opcache seemed to help a lot for it).


Force Enabling it did nothing










Also yes this is how I check for errors, it's stable enough for minning so it's really whatever atm


----------



## chonk

I'm going to buy Kraken X62 for CPU cooling. Which fan header should I use with it? Can anyone help me about it? I don't wanna make mistake.


----------



## Disassociative

Another interesting thing I've noticed is that the base speed in task manager now stays at stock frequency (in my case 3.6ghz) no matter what I set it to in the BIOS (currently 3.9ghz). I think that's a nice little touch, it's like how Intel ones show the stock frequency as its base speed and the current speed shows what it's boosting to. Might go back to doing a P-State overclock now and see what happens.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chonk*
> 
> I'm going to buy Kraken X62 for CPU cooling. Which fan header should I use with it? Can anyone help me about it? I don't wanna make mistake.


You can plug the pump into the dedicated pump header and the two fans with the included splitter into the main CPU fan header. These two 4-pin headers will be at the top of the motherboard, beside another fan header that says Fan Optional. You can ignore that and use the pump header for the pump and the CPU fan header for the two fans. This way you'll be able to control RPM of the pump independently of the fans.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> I have 3466Mhz ram, but I'm waiting on user feedback if they are able to have better overclock.


What seems to be the problem? Maybe i can help?


----------



## chonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> You can plug the pump into the dedicated pump header and the two fans with the included splitter into the main CPU fan header. These two 4-pin headers will be at the top of the motherboard, beside another fan header that says Fan Optional. You can ignore that and use the pump header for the pump and the CPU fan header for the two fans. This way you'll be able to control RPM of the pump independently of the fans.


There's W_PUMP+ and AIO_PUMP headers.
Which one should I use you meant?


----------



## Ex0cet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0cet*
> 
> Really disappointed with the new agesa & test bios...
> 
> *Memory latency is worse than ever.* It went up by 8-10 ns...
> 
> Cinebench scores are lower.
> 3DMark scores are lower.
> Gaming performance is worse.
> 
> Back to AGESA 1.0.0.6 I guess...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> That would apparently due to the fact the l1 cahce is running 10000 mb/s slower than normal
> 
> @elmor what setting is doing this?


I've been testing to find out exactly what was causing this increased memory latency.

Just now discovered that *DISABLING GEARDOWN and manually forcing CR2 returned the latency to normal values.
*
(Using CR2 'cause CR1 is not stable with my 4 sticks @ 3466)

So, *something has definitely changed with how GEARDOWN is working in this new agesa code and/or test bios.*

Please someone else test this and confirm.

Thank you.


----------



## Steelraven

Wohooo

Congrats to this thread for reaching *3000 pages*


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chonk*
> 
> There's W_PUMP+ and AIO_PUMP headers.
> Which one should I use you meant?


You need to use the AIO_PUMP. The W_PUMP header is at the bottom of the motherboard and is for dedicated water pumps used in custom water cooling setups. I don't know what the difference is exactly, but you don't need to worry about it. The only two fan headers for your CPU cooler you need to worry about are grouped together (along with CPU Optional which you can ignore) at the very top of the motherboard, to the left of the code readout and the right of the heatsink.


----------



## Disassociative

Okaaaaay so I tried out P-State overclocking again and this was not what I expected to happen. Multiplier is set to 39.5 via custom P-states in the BIOS and task manager flipped out lol. HWinfo64 seems to be reading and reporting the correct frequencies on load and idle but task manger has lost the plot more than usual. I might just give this a full cold boot and see if that changes anything.


----------



## Cata79

For the first time, I could just set docp standard and boot with no problems whatsoever. Took amd long enough.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0cet*
> 
> Really disappointed with the new agesa & test bios...
> 
> *Memory latency is worse than ever.* It went up by 8-10 ns...
> 
> Cinebench scores are lower.
> 3DMark scores are lower.
> Gaming performance is worse.
> 
> Back to AGESA 1.0.0.6 I guess...




I do not see any problems, maybe you have an old version of the program or launched the origin


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chonk*
> 
> I'm going to buy Kraken X62 for CPU cooling. Which fan header should I use with it? Can anyone help me about it? I don't wanna make mistake.


i have x62, pump can be plugged into any connector, there will be no problems
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> as always Elmor the beta bios's are seriously appreciated, I'll be loading her up here in a bit and will see how it goes
> in fairness isn't the memory hole for most people 700+ anyways? I mean screwing around I was having some margin for success when trying to run rqz disable/off/6-7 but that had horrible boot reliability compared to rqz 7/3/1 and higher cldo
> 
> now with cldo in tweakers paradise do we still need to cold boot it to latch? and now with it in TP I would imagine we won't have to reload/put back in the value for it but will we still need to relatch cldo if memory training does fail or we enter safe boot?


Not all processors have a hole in the range of 700-975, in some it is in the region of 400+. There may also be several holes. In any case, ASUS wants to limit memory overclocking possibilities, so that when a new generation of processors appears, we say "we improved overclocking"

the only thing I can say, the value of 700 captures the range of 3466, with a higher frequency I have not set experiments yet

a cold boot is needed in any case to apply a new value CLDO


----------



## chonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> i have x62, pump can be plugged into any connector, there will be no problems


Should I connect USB connector too? Because I'm using that port for Hue+. It seems there's only 1 port on mobo for USB.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chonk*
> 
> Should I connect USB connector too? Because I'm using that port for Hue+. It seems there's only 1 port on mobo for USB.


USB must be connected (otherwise you will not be able to regulate the speed and backlighting), the cooling system is connected to the internal USB 2.0 connector, the case is connected to the internal 3.0


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> Why would you care, it's not your motherboard? Have you paid for it?


Cause I hate when People brick their hardware then come and blame others. Like the chap that rents room from me.

Anyone interested in 3 week old ASRock Z270 Extreme 4 with fried bios chip :S He wanted to sell it to me the other day lol


----------



## Timur Born

0020: Applying my usual 3950 + 3333-C14 (Stilt's Fast preset) settings does indeed seem to measure 2-4 ns higher memory latencies than before.

So maybe some default setting has changed that I usually don't touch. Next I will test if this allows higher memory OC than before, which would be a well received compromise.


----------



## lordzed83

Ok guys 5km run from work sorted Flashing time. Then tests while i do my 1 hour bodyweight traiining


----------



## lordzed83

Flashed loaded xmp profile and pc booted up with 3733 up! First time ever


----------



## Disassociative

Definitely not able to find an option to disable BankGroupSwapAlt. Can someone else try to find it incase I'm blind and missing it somehow?


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> C6H Test BIOS 0020 with AGESA 1007 (405200c4e299c1eed9a0044edec9aba51f37cee1d70caabe40b9485b0604521a)
> 
> *In order to get back to an older version after flashing, you have to use USB BIOS Flashback.*
> 
> Let me know how it works for you, especially regarding cold boot issues. Any confirmed bugs in the bug report form please


@elmor
Good job. Will do.
Can we have a new tread please ?..... Like this one is growing way out of proportion


----------



## dorbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> Wohooo
> 
> Congrats to this thread for reaching *3000 pages*


I'm only on 1500....


----------



## mackanz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> Wohooo
> 
> Congrats to this thread for reaching *3000 pages*


You are aware you can set the postcount to 100 per page right?


----------



## Naginooh

Well, thought i would try the new bios see if i can finally get my corsair lpx 3200mhz kit to its actual rated speed. nope, still wont go above 2933, tried bumping soc to 1.15 and dram V to 1.38 makes no difference. These are the only things i actually try to change as i dont really know what im doing with going into the memory timings other then setting the stock timings for the kit.

i know hynix ram kits are well known not to work all that well, but unfortunately i purchased all this early on when things were still not well known, and the going trend was all this might get fixed as time goes on, i cant really go and get a B-Die kit as funds wont allow, upgraded to my c6h and 1700x and this ram kit from a fx6300 when i was left some money from a relative that passed away.

So looks like im stuck at 2933 unless anyone can give any pointers ( searching through this thread is crazy now tbh)

This ram kit with my cpu cant even get close to the ram score of my friends i7 7700 and 2400mhz ram in passmark ram test.


----------



## chonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> USB must be connected (otherwise you will not be able to regulate the speed and backlighting), the cooling system is connected to the internal USB 2.0 connector, the case is connected to the internal 3.0


Thank you. One more question.
What is rog_ext header? There is 8 pin and 9 pin at there.
9 Pin is in use.
Can I use 8 pin for USB too?


----------



## rossctr

Yeah, 8pin is USB 2.0 header


----------



## LicSqualo

2nd try, with only ram overclock to 3200 with Thestilt safe preset and no boot.








Trying to reset cmos to have access to the bios and the bios refuse to pass the D6 error, 3 beep (as ram error) and one green led on the right and a white + green led (VGA?).








The manual report D6 as "No console output devices are found".








Suggestions?
I'm back on 0052 for now. Waiting news here.


----------



## Kildar

Glad I'm out of town, I'll let you all get the bugs worked out and I'll try it when I get home on Saturday.


----------



## Ex0cet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Flashed loaded xmp profile and pc booted up with 3733 up! First time ever


Good work man!

Did that work just from loading the xmp profile? or did you made any memory relevant adjustments for that memory strap to boot?


----------



## boostedabarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naginooh*
> 
> Well, thought i would try the new bios see if i can finally get my corsair lpx 3200mhz kit to its actual rated speed. nope, still wont go above 2933, tried bumping soc to 1.15 and dram V to 1.38 makes no difference. These are the only things i actually try to change as i dont really know what im doing with going into the memory timings other then setting the stock timings for the kit.
> 
> i know hynix ram kits are well known not to work all that well, but unfortunately i purchased all this early on when things were still not well known, and the going trend was all this might get fixed as time goes on, i cant really go and get a B-Die kit as funds wont allow, upgraded to my c6h and 1700x and this ram kit from a fx6300 when i was left some money from a relative that passed away.
> 
> So looks like im stuck at 2933 unless anyone can give any pointers ( searching through this thread is crazy now tbh)
> 
> This ram kit with my cpu cant even get close to the ram score of my friends i7 7700 and 2400mhz ram in passmark ram test.


Sending you a PM


----------



## WarpenN1

Lol I always had a poor luck with silicon lottery.. Even my 4790k is super ****ty overclocker, needs to set digital io voltage to 1.4v and vcore to 1.45v for 4.7ghz oc









My first Ryzen chip and even this new chip are quite poor overclockers. 1.4v llc4 for like 3.9ghz 3200mhz when phase response is set to ultra fast.









I guess I have to test my luck this last time, 1800x is in sale for 329. 1.4v Vcore produces just too much heat/power for my liking. Does anyone know if all 1800x:s can hit 3.9ghz under 1.4v?

And regarding to that bios. First time ever that I didn't have to manually set 3200mhz xmp profile


----------



## Disassociative

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Lol I always had a poor luck with silicone lottery.. Even my 4790k is super ****ty overclocker, needs to set digital io voltage to 1.4v and vcore to 1.45v for 4.7ghz oc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Ryzen chip and even this new chip are quite poor overclockers. 1.4v llc4 for like 3.9ghz 3200mhz when phase response is set to ultra fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to test my luck this last time, 1800x is in sale for 329. 1.4v Vcore produces just too much heat/power for my liking. Does anyone know if all 1800x:s can hit 3.9ghz under 1.4v?


Well, mine seems to be stable at 3.9ghz with 1.35v LLC1/LLC2 or 1.3v LLC3 with 24 hours of AIDA64 FPU stress testing and never going above 75 degrees. My cooler is a Cryorig H5 Universal. I could potentially hit 3.95 or even maybe 4ghz but the heat generated is too much for my cooler to handle and it just seems more trouble than it's worth to get past 3.9ghz with my chip. Once I realized that I focused on how low I could get the voltage while maintaining stability and think I found the sweet spot for mine.


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chonk*
> 
> Thank you. One more question.
> What is rog_ext header? There is 8 pin and 9 pin at there.
> 9 Pin is in use.
> Can I use 8 pin for USB too?


To finish the reply.
ROG_EXT header is for OC Panel I or II.
Takes the slot along with the USB2.
But yeah, you can also use the USB2 header alone.

OC Panel I: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboard-Accessory/OC_Panel/


OC Panel II: https://www.asus.com/Motherboard-Accessory/OC-Panel-II/


Or for some other boards
ROG Front Base: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboard-Accessory/ROG_Front_Base/


Not even sure about their compatibility with this board. (official compatibility list seems poorly updated)
Iam pretty sure the ROG Front Base isnt compatible, as it was sent to me by shops mistake instead of the OC Panel.
(online, they sold OC Panel for 55euro, turns out they got their product info wrong and the real product was ROG front base xD so they could never even get me the actual OC panel they presented me on their website xD )


----------



## Timur Born

0020 doesn't seem to allow me "easy" higher memory overclock. So I am back to 3950 + 3333-C14 without spending too much time on it.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chonk*
> 
> I'm going to buy Kraken X62 for CPU cooling. Which fan header should I use with it? Can anyone help me about it? I don't wanna make mistake.


CPU fan header or the one sitting next to it would do as well


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chonk*
> 
> There's W_PUMP+ and AIO_PUMP headers.
> Which one should I use you meant?


From manual:


Also I believe AIO_PUMP will always go 100%, while W_PUMP+ can be regulated.
But yeah, you need AIO_PUMP.


----------



## lordzed83

i did some testing onsame settings as i got on @1usmus bios



Not cherry picked run did few and always faster oO

@elmor for sterters feels better. Still i got problem with Manual fan settings not saving when i do it fully manual but auto tuning sets it up no problem. I was able to boot up at 3733 windows not loaded BUT STILL !!!


----------



## y0bailey

New beta BIOS gives me a 0d code as well. Cleared CMOS, no luck.

Any ideas?


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What seems to be the problem? Maybe i can help?


I have Crucial Ballistix Elite 3466 CL15 (4x 8gb), but I can only run them at 3200 CL16. I can boot at CL14, but they are not stable.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *new features !
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the start of the system is very easy, with the change of frequency 2133 -> 3333 there was no cold cold! (this is the first time in my life)
> 
> reduce CLDO < 700 banned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY!?!?!?!?!?


OMG... more options








Soon we'll need a manual for the manual









Hope some one will make a list of all, already know options and their description and add to that... these new options.... and explain what they do


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> I have Crucial Ballistix Elite 3466 CL15 (4x 8gb), but I can only run them at 3200 CL16. I can boot at CL14, but they are not stable.


I think yours are not B-die and therefore don't clock as well as others..


----------



## hurricane28

As for others with problems flashing BIOS etc.

Do you people actually pull the battery from the motherboard as well or only reset Cmos? In that case, you can encounter some issues i had with previous BIOS's.

I had problems with EC sensor report and fan controlling issues which were related to this EC sensor and i solved it among other problems by pulling the battery from the board and let it sit for 5 minutes, than insert the battery again and flash new BIOS. In that order all the other stuff which is stored on the EC memory and other things get deleted in order to have clean install of BIOS.

Hope this helps some folks


----------



## MishelLngelo

Reset button should do same thing.


----------



## dorbot

Had a really weird one.

After flashing todays bios which didnt boot, I went back to my previous. But got a hot CPU warning. in bios the AIO pump speed was reported as 204 RPM. SCARY BISCUITS!

Should be 2800 RPM.

CPU temp was 74C and after hunting about in the bios to underclock the CPU it was 84C.

My rapidly applied underclock didnt post.

So CMOS reset but pump still at 200 RPM.

The pump is running fine at 2800 now I'm in Windows so I dont think its a dead or dying pump, its only about six months old.

I unplugged/ replugged the mini usb from the corsair h1ooi waterblock and when I restarted the pump speed was now 600 RPM and the CPU was cool enough to boot to windows where I checked the pump speed and found it to be 2800 like it should be.

Absolutely random bonkers.

Any Ideas anyone ?

EDIT

Just went back into bios and AIO pump is reporting 2832 RPM now.....


----------



## WarpenN1

I'm quite stable in agesa 1071 with 3200mhz and previous tight timings even without fiddling any resistance settings. Had to just raise DRAM voltage to 1.415v. Remarkable.


----------



## mackanz

No absolute proof yet, but it seems 3600 is easier to boot at without any coldboots, but overall, performance is worse at the same settings as previous bios.


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disassociative*
> 
> The ability to disable BankgroupSwapAlt seems to be gone now? Ryzen Timing Checker is showing it as enabled after I entered my memory timings against after flashing 0020 but I can't see an option to disable in the BIOS now. However everything seems good so far apart from that - time to see if my overclocks are still stable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disassociative*
> 
> Definitely not able to find an option to disable BankGroupSwapAlt. Can someone else try to find it incase I'm blind and missing it somehow?


Can't find it either. My dual-rank 32GB kit is using it instead of BankGroupSwap (1T GD disabled).









Unsure if this change is intended...


----------



## Karagra

anyone able to hit 3600mhz with the new bios?


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0cet*
> 
> I've been testing to find out exactly what was causing this increased memory latency.
> 
> Just now discovered that *DISABLING GEARDOWN and manually forcing CR2 returned the latency to normal values.
> *
> (Using CR2 'cause CR1 is not stable with my 4 sticks @ 3466)
> 
> So, *something has definitely changed with how GEARDOWN is working in this new agesa code and/or test bios.*
> 
> Please someone else test this and confirm.
> 
> Thank you.


Gah, seriously!? That's super annoying.. cr1 + gear down should be faster even if it's gimping the l1 cache compared to plain Jane cr2 no? I ask because I too am running 4 sticks at 3466 and I've never been able to run much of anything without gear down...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Reset button should do same thing.


No it doesn't... why do you think i point it out? To mislead people? I told you that i had problems before and pulling the battery solved it..


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naginooh*
> 
> Well, thought i would try the new bios see if i can finally get my corsair lpx 3200mhz kit to its actual rated speed. nope, still wont go above 2933, tried bumping soc to 1.15 and dram V to 1.38 makes no difference. These are the only things i actually try to change as i dont really know what im doing with going into the memory timings other then setting the stock timings for the kit.
> 
> i know hynix ram kits are well known not to work all that well, but unfortunately i purchased all this early on when things were still not well known, and the going trend was all this might get fixed as time goes on, i cant really go and get a B-Die kit as funds wont allow, upgraded to my c6h and 1700x and this ram kit from a fx6300 when i was left some money from a relative that passed away.
> 
> So looks like im stuck at 2933 unless anyone can give any pointers ( searching through this thread is crazy now tbh)
> 
> This ram kit with my cpu cant even get close to the ram score of my friends i7 7700 and 2400mhz ram in passmark ram test.


Hynix M-die here(2x16GB Cas 16, 16-18-18-38) at 3066. ProcODT of 80, Geardown disabled, 2T.

I have not had a chance to try 0020 yet since I've been at work. I will check it tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## WarpenN1

Hey! It's off the topic but I got a important question about NZXT.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Before I proceed with your replacement, I will need what we call a "Proof of Destruction".
We would have to replace the unit for you.

Do you want to continue? See below...

What is a proof of destruction? Since we lack the ability to receive defective units internationally, we ask our customers to destroy their products in the field before we send them a replacement. This benefits the customer as they do not have to ship the item back to us. In order to properly destroy in field, you will need to make the product in-operable.
Here are some directions on how to do this for our individual products -

Kraken Coolers:
Remove the cooler from your PC, and cut the tubing.

Hue Plus/Grid V2/Internal USB Hub:
Cut the power and USB cables

Fans:
Break 3 Blades on the fan.

Once you have done this, please take a picture of your product with any cut cables or tubes along with a piece of paper with your name on it.



Is it cheaper for them when I destroy it? Though my only problem is the copper plate and therefore temperatures now caused by liquid metal that I used before changing to kryonaut.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No it doesn't... why do you think i point it out? To mislead people? I told you that i had problems before and pulling the battery solved it..


Don't put words in my mouth, I didn't even imply you were misleading anybody but that must be something new. Sometimes, just pulling batter is not enough, has to be reset too, other way around I never heard of.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No it doesn't... why do you think i point it out? To mislead people? I told you that i had problems before and pulling the battery solved it..


hurricane is not inherently wrong here, bios settings are stored on volatile flash memory which is why a cmos battery is required. by removing it, it releases all ones in memory to be flipped back to 0 letting the bios load its default settings at boot, the cmos button does this similarly except it opens the connection for only a split second which depending on how long it is might not be enough to clear the last line or two of bits which may cause problems for some users


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> anyone able to hit 3600mhz with the new bios?


booted up at 3733 so far had no time to test it out.


----------



## Karagra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> booted up at 3733 so far had nort time to test it out.


Did you set anything or just use a profile?


----------



## elguero

I think I'm to something here.

My system used to suffer from severe freezing problems, at stock or overclocked, then I disabled virtualization support on the bios, and haven´t have a problem from months.

And then today I needed to use a vm and I enable it, I went and turn the vm on did my thing for about 15 min and turn it off, but I didn't disable vm support on the bios, and about one hour later, I'm watching a video on youtube on chrome, and reading some stuff on edge with a bunch of tabs open, about six, and hold and behold the system starts stuttering for about a minute, then it totally freezes and I get a blue screen and the systems reboots.

So, I´m thinking it's all related to vm support, when it's enabled something must go haywire.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> I have Crucial Ballistix Elite 3466 CL15 (4x 8gb), but I can only run them at 3200 CL16. I can boot at CL14, but they are not stable.


By looking at timings those are single rank b sammies te?? What sort of voltage You tried?? Have You tried calculator settings??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> Did you set anything or just use a profile?


loaded xmp from my kit and it booted up crashed at windows loading but i see potential in it


----------



## Pilotasso

In case your wondering how the C6H stacks up against the others and think the the other side is always greener:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcqu-9Ejf60


----------



## Ryoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elguero*
> 
> I think I'm to something here.
> 
> My system used to suffer from severe freezing problems, at stock or overclocked, then I disabled virtualization support on the bios, and haven´t have a problem from months.
> 
> And then today I needed to use a vm and I enable it, I went and turn the vm on did my thing for about 15 min and turn it off, but I didn't disable vm support on the bios, and about one hour later, I'm watching a video on youtube on chrome, and reading some stuff on edge with a bunch of tabs open, about six, and hold and behold the system starts stuttering for about a minute, then it totally freezes and I get a blue screen and the systems reboots.
> 
> So, I´m thinking it's all related to vm support, when it's enabled something must go haywire.


working fine here, running Linux with vmware (AMD-V)

btw, i am on bios 9920.


----------



## Naeem

real clock speed is not reported anymore inside windows props i am on 4.0 ghz it says 3.6 here and also in cinebench

running latest AGESA beta bios


----------



## xcr89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elguero*
> 
> I think I'm to something here.
> 
> My system used to suffer from severe freezing problems, at stock or overclocked, then I disabled virtualization support on the bios, and haven´t have a problem from months.
> 
> And then today I needed to use a vm and I enable it, I went and turn the vm on did my thing for about 15 min and turn it off, but I didn't disable vm support on the bios, and about one hour later, I'm watching a video on youtube on chrome, and reading some stuff on edge with a bunch of tabs open, about six, and hold and behold the system starts stuttering for about a minute, then it totally freezes and I get a blue screen and the systems reboots.
> 
> So, I´m thinking it's all related to vm support, when it's enabled something must go haywire.


Thanks for the tip i have this exact problem i can only hope this has to do with virtualization, will test it out!


----------



## 1usmus

EC2 0106 its agesa 1.0.0.6

*mistake or a lie?*

the load time for Windows grew 2 times ... 15 seconds ... shame








M.2. the speed fell...

*Elmor*, explain to me what is happening with the PCI? why are all the speeds absolutely horrible? half a year of edits and nothing has changed!!!


----------



## wisepds

For me, windows shows 4Ghz well:

This is in SYSTEM:



And this is on Task Manager



Cinebench R15 shows 3,6Ghz

I'm on 0020 bios.


----------



## boostedabarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> 
> 
> EC2 0106 its agesa 1.0.0.6
> 
> *mistake or a lie?*
> 
> the load time for Windows grew 2 times ... 15 seconds ... shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M.2. the speed fell...
> 
> *Elmor*, explain to me what is happening with the PCI? why are all the speeds absolutely horrible? half a year of edits and nothing has changed!!!


I understand your frustration but you also understand this is a *Test BIOS* and not fully released... right? Of course there are going to be problems. This is what this thread is for, to report them, then they get fixed.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

offtopic (for future reference)... and for those interested :
Some info i found while searching for a wiki-like-internetpage that explains UEFI options (not found yet btw)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.uefi.org/sites/default/files/resources/UEFI_Spec_2_7.pdf

http://uefi.org/uefi


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boostedabarth*
> 
> I understand your frustration but you also understand this is a *Test BIOS* and not fully released... right? Of course there are going to be problems. This is what this thread is for, to report them, then they get fixed.


You do realize who and what all 1USMUS has done? Ram timing calculator and modding other bios to add addition support for them? I am pretty sure he knows it is a test bios...which is why he mentioned it. Elmor does read our posts here.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boostedabarth*
> 
> I understand your frustration but you also understand this is a *Test BIOS* and not fully released... right? Of course there are going to be problems. This is what this thread is for, to report them, then they get fixed.


I do not care about small problems, I'm only concerned with 2 questions:
1) why RAM overclocking is artificially limited (Many parameters are hidden, for example "DQS, data drive strength, processor on-die termination". procODT has a very tight adjustment, it's not enough to keep the memory stable. In the new bios we were forbidden to regulate CLDO).
2) what happens to M.2, 7 months without changes

we are held for idiots, and a month later we will see the advertisement of new motherboards and processors with fantastic "improvements"

If I get ban here, you'll be the first to know about it.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> New beta BIOS gives me a 0d code as well. Cleared CMOS, no luck.
> 
> Any ideas?


remove the RAM modules, then click the reset button and then you can return the modules again
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> OMG... more options
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon we'll need a manual for the manual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope some one will make a list of all, already know options and their description and add to that... these new options.... and explain what they do


I have big doubts whether these new features will be in the release version

if the new functions do not disappear in the final version of the BIOS, I will write what it is and why


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> New beta BIOS gives me a 0d code as well. Cleared CMOS, no luck.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> remove the RAM modules, then click the reset button and then you can return the modules again
Click to expand...

Power off pc first and unplug it








Drain capacitors before pulling sticks
This to prevent damage due to discharge
Then do as usmus suggested

My 2 cents


----------



## Forsaken1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I do not care about small problems, I'm only concerned with 2 questions:
> 1) why RAM overclocking is artificially limited (Many parameters are hidden, for example "DQS, data drive strength, processor on-die termination". procODT has a very tight adjustment, it's not enough to keep the memory stable. In the new bios we were forbidden to regulate CLDO).
> 2) what happens to M.2, 7 months without changes
> 
> we are held for idiots, and a month later we will see the advertisement of new motherboards and processors with fantastic "improvements"
> 
> If I get ban here, you'll be the first to know about it.


SAND BAGGING POS CORPORATIONS!!!!!!!!


----------



## xcr89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I do not care about small problems, I'm only concerned with 2 questions:
> 1) why RAM overclocking is artificially limited (Many parameters are hidden, for example "DQS, data drive strength, processor on-die termination". procODT has a very tight adjustment, it's not enough to keep the memory stable. In the new bios we were forbidden to regulate CLDO).
> 2) what happens to M.2, 7 months without changes
> 
> we are held for idiots, and a month later we will see the advertisement of new motherboards and processors with fantastic "improvements"
> 
> If I get ban here, you'll be the first to know about it.


I have to agree with you here, why limit features if you already know that people will mod the bioses eventually just not use them becouse you limited for example CLDO wich is a major feature that eventually could get your system stable and as he told they might just do this to get new products out there "improvements".

I'm so thankful we got you on this forum 1usmus, i would def be lost without your tool keep up the good work and ignore thoese people, i am one of many that knows what kind of effort you have put out for us.

Elmor i really hope you guys unlock CLDO fully, and eventually fix the drop in speeds.

Gonna hold of with this bios as for now as i see no point upgrading just becouse of the two reasons above


----------



## iorv3th

I'm experiencing a weird problem. Every 3-5 boots, my BIOS fails to POST with my current OC settings and will reset to optimized defaults. I believe the settings to be stable as I've stress tested both the RAM and the CPU, so what could be causing this issue?


----------



## AmxdPt

Well, wont even try this test BIOS.

It has been a long journey (10+ different bios) for me to achieve these results:



So, I won't be flashing away from 1701 unless if it means to get more performance out of my hardware.

Higher latency on ram? no thanks

I don't want to... up-downgrade?

Wouldn't make any sense!


----------



## Ramad

This is how you find out which AGESA version you have:


----------



## LightningManGTS

in fairness to all else, this agesa version probably was a pain as all heck to get work right with the clock gen and these are the bugs as a result (weird latency issues with certain settings be the result of them trying to get clock gen and other board features to play nice) gonna see if messing with a few other things helps anything for letting me run without gear down at cr1 and see what happens


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> in fairness to all else, this agesa version probably was a pain as all heck to get work right with the clock gen and these are the bugs as a result (weird latency issues with certain settings be the result of them trying to get clock gen and other board features to play nice) gonna see if messing with a few other things helps anything for letting me run without gear down at cr1 and see what happens


Dunno what it does but perhaps the answer lies in these settings http://cdn.overclock.net/c/c9/c97075c3_171121114912.jpeg


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Dunno what it does but perhaps the answer lies in these settings http://cdn.overclock.net/c/c9/c97075c3_171121114912.jpeg


could be, but me thinks that just custom memory training options and that is something I believe non of us besides maybe 1usmus would touch with a ten foot pool


----------



## AmxdPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> in fairness to all else, this agesa version probably was a pain as all heck to get work right with the clock gen and these are the bugs as a result (weird latency issues with certain settings be the result of them trying to get clock gen and other board features to play nice) gonna see if messing with a few other things helps anything for letting me run without gear down at cr1 and see what happens


While I understand all of that, I bought my system back in March. I didn't have it stable until 1701 came....

I know for a fact that it hasn't been easy for Asus or any of the other manufacturers to push out agesa 1.0.7.1 bioses because it was a major refactor, I am a programmer for living and I knew that it was going to take a while when I read "oh, major new approach on agesa".

But, once again, I bought my hardware back in MARCH, I, and almost everyone in the forum, waited 8 whole months to have a "stable" machine with a "minor" OC.

Just so you understand how frustrated I am, I have been waiting for Asus to write back to me in this forum:

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?94266-URGENT-SUPPORT-REQUIRED-PC-reboot-when-installing-driver-of-ESSENCE-STX-II/page8

Because I have an issue with my sound card.

"Oh its the overclock", I reset the bios settings to its defaults, record a small clip to show them the issue and to prove it is not from the OC and I haven't heard from them EVER SINCE! That was 2+ months ago. I even sent them a dump file....

I just hope Asus can pull a rabbit out of their magic hats with this new agesa and that AMD didn't **** up in its creation because I have had enough beta testing this platform.

I want a machine I can rely on and that won't random reboot because of some strange issue no one can help me with lol


----------



## Wally West

all I want is a machine that can boot under 15sec.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> While I understand all of that, I bought my system back in March. I didn't have it stable until 1701 came....
> 
> I know for a fact that it hasn't been easy for Asus or any of the other manufacturers to push out agesa 1.0.7.1 bioses because it was a major refactor, I am a programmer for living and I knew that it was going to take a while when I read "oh, major new approach on agesa".
> 
> But, once again, I bought my hardware back in MARCH, I, and almost everyone in the forum, waited 8 whole months to have a "stable" machine with a "minor" OC.
> 
> Just so you understand how frustrated I am, I have been waiting for Asus to write back to me in this forum:
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?94266-URGENT-SUPPORT-REQUIRED-PC-reboot-when-installing-driver-of-ESSENCE-STX-II/page8
> 
> Because I have an issue with my sound card.
> 
> "Oh its the overclock", I reset the bios settings to its defaults, record a small clip to show them the issue and to prove it is not from the OC and I haven't heard from them EVER SINCE! That was 2+ months ago. I even sent them a dump file....
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope Asus can pull a rabbit out of their magic hats with this new agesa and that AMD didn't **** up in its creation because I have had enough beta testing this platform.
> 
> I want a machine I can rely on and that won't random reboot because of some strange issue no one can help me with lol


Did you try drivers from C-Media? Those sound cards are based on C-Media Oxygen chips.


----------



## AmxdPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> all I want is a machine that can boot under 15sec.


I can live with longer boot times, but the way Ryzen trains memory won't allow that


----------



## AmxdPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Did you try drivers from C-Media? Those sound cards are based on C-Media Oxygen chips.


I have tried Asus drivers and unixonar's drivers, where can i find these?

And it is an Asus sound card lol, if there is any driver for it it should be available on Asus website....

And is it really a driver issue? Could it be a incompatibility with AMD's Ryzen?

Because I've seated it in my brothers pc (i7 4770K) and it doesn't have the same issue LOL.

Despite the fact that I've been trying to talk to Asus about this, they won't give me any awsers LOL.

Is it the board? cpu? drivers? I have no idea LOL


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> all I want is a machine that can boot under 15sec.


I use sleep mode the PC boots in a second.


----------



## starise

Found another issue (1701) in "Qfan Tuning". After finishing checking the speed it's impossible to change the % of speed below 60, it says "invalid range" for every value below that shoud be valid. Had anyone else the same problems? Will it be solved in the new bios?

I found this on this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/2760_20#post_25934683

I will try this method but it's related to 1001 bios, and in 1701 still there.
I don't know, C6H is a nice board and have good build quality but damn, how many glitches...


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> I have tried Asus drivers and unixonar's drivers, where can i find these?
> 
> And it is an Asus sound card lol, if there is any driver for it it should be available on Asus website....


I had the Xonar PCI-E based card and always installed C-media drivers for it. AV100 and AV200 are based on Oxygen 87xx chips.
Try this, it may work for you: Link


----------



## AmxdPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I had the Xonar PCI-E based card and always installed C-media drivers for it. AV100 and AV200 are based on Oxygen 87xx chips.
> Try this, it may work for you: Link


Just tried it,

Applying the .inf to my sound card won't let it start, so its a no go!

Thanks for your reply tho


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Dunno what it does but perhaps the answer lies in these settings http://cdn.overclock.net/c/c9/c97075c3_171121114912.jpeg


Rather not - they are for memory self test. Could be cache too (?).


----------



## BoMbY

MBIST, probably: https://patents.google.com/patent/US6550033B1/en

No time to read it right now, though.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Sounds like memory training. Or maybe a future autotimming on asus itselfs part?


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> remove the RAM modules, then click the reset button and then you can return the modules again


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Power off pc first and unplug it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drain capacitors before pulling sticks
> This to prevent damage due to discharge
> Then do as usmus suggested
> 
> My 2 cents


This bios will not work for me no matter what I do. It will flash okay, through bios or flashback, but in bios it hangs on reboot and with flashback it never posts. Always results in 0d error. I tried the memory thing you mentioned, same thing. At this point not sure what to do except try flashing a very old bios then see if it works.


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> Sounds like memory training. Or maybe a future autotimming on asus itselfs part?


It is not training. Think of it as memtest.


----------



## mtrai

I am just gonna repeat it again...people have forgotten how skylake came out. It had so many DDR4 Ram issues...from not evening being able to run Intel's XMP profiles to many many ram training issue. It had a plethora of cold boot and no boot issues for no reason some related to ram and some to bios settings to the intel chipset and so on.. *Many bios updates were issued by Intel and it took just over a year from release for the Ram to mostly work correctly.* IMO 2 years later the DDR4 ram is not 100% working correctly on the original motherboards. People forget how long it took Intel to fix these same issue that Ryzen is having.

I know, since I was an early adopter of Skylake as well. Just think about this. If you expected it to be perfect with a new chipset, new platform, new CPU, and newly using DDR4 you are either is dumb or clueless. This is not how these things work.

I am having the same kind of issues I had back with Skylake on my new Ryzen system. With patience, lots of reading, searching and so on I am stable on my 1700X at 4050 clock and my 2 Dual Rank sticks of G.skill E-Die Samsung x 8 GB runs well and easily boots at 3200 it rated speed. Did this work out of the box...no...but through me working through it, trial and error and the much work others have done made it possible for me.

Seriously, if you expected all this newness not to have issue and just work perfect...let me tell you Intel screwed it badly with Skylake and further Intel for the first few months actually blamed the motherboard manufactures and the Ram.

Just saying for a friend who ask.

/edit PS a shout thanks to all who came before and shared as well those who offered me tips, advice or just something to try and see if it would work.

NOTE this test bios is only for the C6H non wifi. As I posted previously the flashback file name for the wifi version is different.. C6HWIFI same as the C6H but with wifi added to the name. In case you thought to try this out on your wifi board.


----------



## Cpt Phasma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> I am just gonna repeat it again...people have forgotten how skylake came out. It had so many DDR4 Ram issues...from not evening being able to run Intel's XMP profiles to many many ram training issue. It had a plethora of cold boot and no boot issues for no reason some related to ram and some to bios settings to the intel chipset and so on.. *Many bios updates were issued by Intel and it took just over a year from release for the Ram to mostly work correctly.* IMO 2 years later the DDR4 ram is not 100% working correctly on the original motherboards. People forget how long it took Intel to fix these same issue that Ryzen is having.
> 
> I know, since I was an early adopter of Skylake as well. Just think about this. If you expected it to be perfect with a new chipset, new platform, new CPU, and newly using DDR4 you are either is dumb or clueless. This is not how these things work.
> 
> I am having the same kind of issues I had back with Skylake on my new Ryzen system. With patience, lots of reading, searching and so on I am stable on my 1700 at 4050 clock and my 2 Dual Rank sticks of G.skill E-Die Samsung x 8 GB runs well and easily boots at 3200 it rated speed. Did this work out of the box...no...but through me working through it, trial and error and the much work others have done made it possible for me.
> 
> Seriously, if you expected all this newness not to have issue and just work perfect...let me tell you Intel screwed it badly with Skylake and further Intel for the first few months actually blamed the motherboard manufactures and the Ram.
> 
> Just saying for a friend who ask.


Well said, friend. As an owner of this board (haven't gotten it up and running yet, still need other parts) I've become rather nervous reading the posts throughout this thread -- like, "Is it going to boot up when I turn it on for the first time?" lol. But then I remember A.) I'm stupid when it comes to overclocking and B.) everyone in this forum is hardcore when it comes to OCing, and I probably won't have anything to actually worry about with this board. I hope, anyway. My plan is to run everything stock for a long time while the platform continues to mature, keep things updated, and learn about OCing as I go along and, above all of course, enjoy my new Ryzen rig. I'm running a Haswell i3 on my current rig at the moment and I tell you, the upgrade can't come soon enough lol.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt Phasma*
> 
> Well said, friend. As an owner of this board (haven't gotten it up and running yet, still need other parts) I've become rather nervous reading the posts throughout this thread -- like, "Is it going to boot up when I turn it on for the first time?" lol. But then I remember A.) I'm stupid when it comes to overclocking and B.) everyone in this forum is hardcore when it comes to OCing, and I probably won't have anything to actually worry about with this board. I hope, anyway. My plan is to run everything stock for a long time while the platform continues to mature, keep things updated, and learn about OCing as I go along and, above all of course, enjoy my new Ryzen rig. I'm running a Haswell i3 on my current rig at the moment and I tell you, the upgrade can't come soon enough lol.


You will be fine. Just take a deep breath...and really if your new to OC'ing unless you put some insane voltage your really are not going to break it. With today tools it is pretty easy...heck use Ryzenmaster to start...and then you will kind of see what to actually put into your bios. No need to run at stock you can overclock out of the gate with just some minor changes in the bios. Just make sure the new system is stable before changing anything and update to the latest recommended bios from here. Everyone has to learn the first time if they want to...no one become an expert in OC'ing overnight. It was and will always be trial and error...it is just now we know a lot more how things work. Heck I even used the pencil trick on the Athlon back in the day.

I can say it is even for me the 1700X was an upgrade over my I5 6600k though fanbois will say different.


----------



## virpz

I like the BETA/TEST 0020 bios.

3600MHz on fabric/memory seems to be very stable and. Damn, I was even able to boot memory at 3733MHz. Also noticed no changes in memory latency.
I can live with the 15 second boot for now.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> I like the BETA/TEST 0020 bios.
> 
> 3600MHz on fabric/memory seems to be very stable and. Damn, I was even able to boot memory at 3733MHz. Also noticed no changes in memory latency.
> I can live with the 15 second boot for now.


I actually don't see any difference in boot time in all honest? and I mean all I really care about is restart time which is about the same (system runs fairly dedicated due to mining) and as far as latency













I mean as we saw earlier memtest86+ was reporting slower average l1 cache compared to its normal l1/2 mimic thing so I don't know if that means its breaking even further and really other then changing ras and doing that memory interleaving bit I'm showing off in the second image not much else has changed other then bios versions


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?94266-URGENT-SUPPORT-REQUIRED-PC-reboot-when-installing-driver-of-ESSENCE-STX-II/page8


I am using the older Asus Xonar Essence STX plugged in at PCIEX1_3. My OS is Win 10 CU and I am using Unixonar 1823.

http://maxedtech.com/asus-xonar-unified-drivers/

When you install the drivers, select the *C-Media Panel* ONLY. Do not install the other buggy crap!

I have not had a single problem.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starise*
> 
> Found another issue (1701) in "Qfan Tuning". After finishing checking the speed it's impossible to change the % of speed below 60, it says "invalid range" for every value below that shoud be valid. Had anyone else the same problems? Will it be solved in the new bios?
> 
> I found this on this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/2760_20#post_25934683
> 
> I will try this method but it's related to 1001 bios, and in 1701 still there.
> I don't know, C6H is a nice board and have good build quality but damn, how many glitches...


Same in beta and its only way i can cahnge fan speed myself.


----------



## wisepds

Why I only get 3990Mhz? I have 100 x 40 On bios, but my final speed is 3990 and fsb is about 99,76-99,80 X 40 = 3990....but never 100!!!

Why?

Pd: Amd-V is off


----------



## lordzed83

thats how my system scores in aida on new bios


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> thats how my system scores in aida on new bios


This is good or bad?









AHH!! You don't have 100x40 =4000 neither!!!! Why?


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I do not care about small problems, I'm only concerned with 2 questions:
> 1) why RAM overclocking is artificially limited (Many parameters are hidden, for example "DQS, data drive strength, processor on-die termination". procODT has a very tight adjustment, it's not enough to keep the memory stable. In the new bios we were forbidden to regulate CLDO).
> 2) what happens to M.2, 7 months without changes
> 
> we are held for idiots, and a month later we will see the advertisement of new motherboards and processors with fantastic "improvements"
> 
> If I get ban here, you'll be the first to know about it.


1) It's not artificially limited, at least not by us. Once again, those additional settings are for Bristol Ridge only, they don't work on Summit Ridge. Plug a Bristol Ridge chip and they will be unlocked. Why do you say you're forbidden to regulate CLDO_VDDP? It's fully available in all bioses (previously it was the separate VDDP voltage, later moved by AMD under internal LDO control).

2) Do you have a specific case I can try to replicate? M.2 is directly off the CPU, only so much that can be done through BIOS.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> 
> 
> EC2 0106 its agesa 1.0.0.6
> 
> *mistake or a lie?*
> 
> the load time for Windows grew 2 times ... 15 seconds ... shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M.2. the speed fell...
> 
> *Elmor*, explain to me what is happening with the PCI? why are all the speeds absolutely horrible? half a year of edits and nothing has changed!!!


It's the MBEC version, has nothing at all to do with the AGESA version.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcr89*
> 
> I have to agree with you here, why limit features if you already know that people will mod the bioses eventually just not use them becouse you limited for example CLDO wich is a major feature that eventually could get your system stable and as he told they might just do this to get new products out there "improvements".
> 
> I'm so thankful we got you on this forum 1usmus, i would def be lost without your tool keep up the good work and ignore thoese people, i am one of many that knows what kind of effort you have put out for us.
> 
> Elmor i really hope you guys unlock CLDO fully, and eventually fix the drop in speeds.
> 
> Gonna hold of with this bios as for now as i see no point upgrading just becouse of the two reasons above


So you want to set below 0.7V correct? You can set lower using the option under Tweaker's paradise, but I doubt it would actually apply. CLDO_VDDP is limited by AMD in their CBS to min 0.7V. We have no control over AMD CBS options, only what to show/hide.


----------



## hurricane28

Thnx for clearing that up Elmor,

Can you answer this question plz?

Last time, on October 5, you told me that you had an test firmware for the EC sensor which hopefully fixes the issues. Now you are saying that 3rd party software also has to involve which is logical but i contacted Aida64 and they said they didn't hear from you in a while.. Now my question becomes, is there really going to be a fix or is it unfixable? I mean, if it can't be fixed i understand, but its been over a month now without any improvements, at leas that i know of.

Hardwareinfo64 runs just fine but i still can't get CPU temp readings in Logitech gaming software which is monitoring from the system bus. Logitech also has no idea how to fix it as i have been emailing them for a couple of months now.. On my FX system it runs just fine so its platform issue for sure. Can you help me with this? I used to use Aida64 on my smartphone in order to monitor my system temps and voltages etc. but i am reluctant on using it due to this EC sensor issue..

Thnx in advanced.


----------



## Timur Born

I tried the 3600-C16-2T presets and noticed that latency dropped compared to my usual 3333-C14-1T. This is rather unexpected, so I wonder if infinity fabric reacts different to memory MT now?

Of course this was not stable anyway.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx for clearing that up Elmor,
> 
> Can you answer this question plz?
> 
> Last time, on October 5, you told me that you had an test firmware for the EC sensor which hopefully fixes the issues. Now you are saying that 3rd party software also has to involve which is logical but i contacted Aida64 and they said they didn't hear from you in a while.. Now my question becomes, is there really going to be a fix or is it unfixable? I mean, if it can't be fixed i understand, but its been over a month now without any improvements, at leas that i know of.
> 
> Hardwareinfo64 runs just fine but i still can't get CPU temp readings in Logitech gaming software which is monitoring from the system bus. Logitech also has no idea how to fix it as i have been emailing them for a couple of months now.. On my FX system it runs just fine so its platform issue for sure. Can you help me with this? I used to use Aida64 on my smartphone in order to monitor my system temps and voltages etc. but i am reluctant on using it due to this EC sensor issue..
> 
> Thnx in advanced.


It is fixable, just not easily or very conveniently. It will be ready when it's ready, I'm not going to give you status updates on it. Regarding the Logitech issue that's something you'll have to contact them about, I've already told you this over PM.


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0cet*
> 
> Really disappointed with the new agesa & test bios...
> 
> *Memory latency is worse than ever.* It went up by 8-10 ns...
> 
> Cinebench scores are lower.
> 3DMark scores are lower.
> Gaming performance is worse.
> 
> Back to AGESA 1.0.0.6 I guess...


I was able to OC memory higher than usual. So moar performance







And no cold boot issues so far.


----------



## Timur Born

3333-C14 with tighter subs results in the same memory latency as 3333-C16 with loser timings with 0020.

Again, I only know this from using lower MTs when the infinity fabric becomes the bottleneck. So any changes there?


----------



## Timur Born

Task Manager reports my base speed as 3.95 Ghz (=P0) and maximum as 4.3 GHz under load. Obviously this is wrong.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> This is good or bad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AHH!! You don't have 100x40 =4000 neither!!!! Why?


Thats on 0052 beta that was scoring same as 1701 on my system


I know that in my case after I'w set up everything.
Memory latency is Lower and i score MORE in Cinebench15

Also Nicehash cpu mining went from 699 to 702.

@elmor I can say I'm happy with this beta bios. Passed 30 minutes of IBT MAX loads of Cinebench15 runs some 3dmark runs. I'w set GPU pcie to gen3 same as gen 3 on M". Numbers on my Samsung nvme sm961 are same at lest same. Boots Beter or same

Bad Bits: As mentioned Fan settings are still all over place.


----------



## Timur Born

30 minutes isn't long enough to catch one-offs. Do at least 30 loops (around 2 hours), especially since often you get an error right before the end (loop 27-29).

What voltages are you using?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> CLDO_VDDP is limited by AMD in their CBS to min 0.7V. We have no control over AMD CBS options, only what to show/hide.


+rep, will add in relevant section of my thread







.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> It is fixable, just not easily or very conveniently. It will be ready when it's ready, I'm not going to give you status updates on it. Regarding the Logitech issue that's something you'll have to contact them about, I've already told you this over PM.


That's good news after all. I would be obliged if you keep me up to date regarding this issue.

Yes you told me and i have contacted Logitech but they don't know how to fix it which is why i ask you again, but if you can't help with this its fine, i try to solve it via Logitech themselves.


----------



## hurricane28

Hiya Gup, nice to see you around again, thought you left this thread









Any news you can share with us?


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That's good news after all. I would be obliged if you keep me up to date regarding this issue.
> 
> Yes you told me and i have contacted Logitech but they don't know how to fix it which is why i ask you again, but if you can't help with this its fine, i try to solve it via Logitech themselves.


Logitech can contact me if they want help solving this, I'll send you my email by PM so you can forward it.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> 2) what happens to M.2, 7 months without changes


What's the M.2 issue again? I'm still on 9945 on my main rig (hit a sweet spot that i'm sticking with) waiting for things to calm down and my 960 Pro is running fine.

Edit: Found the screenshot from last test.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Logitech can contact me if they want help solving this, I'll send you my email by PM so you can forward it.


Thank you, you've been an tremendous help


----------



## Cpt Phasma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> You will be fine. Just take a deep breath...and really if your new to OC'ing unless you put some insane voltage your really are not going to break it. With today tools it is pretty easy...heck use Ryzenmaster to start...and then you will kind of see what to actually put into your bios. No need to run at stock you can overclock out of the gate with just some minor changes in the bios. Just make sure the new system is stable before changing anything and update to the latest recommended bios from here. Everyone has to learn the first time if they want to...no one become an expert in OC'ing overnight. It was and will always be trial and error...it is just now we know a lot more how things work. Heck I even used the pencil trick on the Athlon back in the day.
> 
> I can say it is even for me the 1700X was an upgrade over my I5 6600k though fanbois will say different.


Thank you, sir! You really helped to ease my fears


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> I was able to OC memory higher than usual. So moar performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no cold boot issues so far.


Stable? Tell me your DRAM and SOC voltages plz.


----------



## WR-HW95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I do not care about small problems, I'm only concerned with 2 questions:
> 1) why RAM overclocking is artificially limited (Many parameters are hidden, for example "*DQS, data drive strength, processor on-die termination*". procODT has a very tight adjustment, it's not enough to keep the memory stable. In the new bios we were forbidden to regulate CLDO).
> 2) what happens to M.2, 7 months without changes
> 
> we are held for idiots, and a month later we will see the advertisement of new motherboards and processors with fantastic "improvements"
> 
> If I get ban here, you'll be the first to know about it.


Like Elmor said.
These were open for adjust with X4 950, but BR setting are missing a lot of things you can adjust with Ryzen.


----------



## Clukos

Not having a good time with the new bios on my system. Everything performs worse with the exact same settings. Worse Time Spy, worse Sky Diver, worse Aida, worse CB. Not an incredible difference but it's still lower all around. Going back to 1701


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> 30 minutes isn't long enough to catch one-offs. Do at least 30 loops (around 2 hours), especially since often you get an error right before the end (loop 27-29).
> 
> What voltages are you using?



I know my system i get errors i 10 minutes if not stable.

1.43 cpu core llc4 1.07soc llc3
3600cl16 is no go cant even pass 2 loops of very high not to mention max hahaha.

I did 2hours of ycruncher stress test no problems tho. Max temperature 67c


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> I was able to OC memory higher than usual. So moar performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no cold boot issues so far.


These OC and timings seem impossible for me to be stable. How did you do that?
Could you pls list all your changed BIOS settings? Especially voltages.

These scores and latencies are awesome.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Stable? Tell me your DRAM and SOC voltages plz.


Thats some good imc and ddr kit. I can dream about something like it.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> These OC and timings seem impossible for me to be stable. How did you do that?
> Could you pls list all your changed BIOS settings? Especially voltages.
> 
> These scores and latencies are awesome.


Hes got one of those golden 1800x iw seen around. AMDMatt at ocuk scored one it was stable at 4.15 with 3333 on 3rd bios not even 1.0.0.6 one!!


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> That is because:
> 
> I can run my RAM at 1.3V and VTTDDR at 1.3V/2 which is not enough to make the RAM stable with EC 312 (requires DRAM voltage/2 + 0.0132V). This is a big deal for me, because VTTDDR should be 0.5 x DRAM voltage.
> I can run my CPU, fully stable, on EC 310 at lower voltage (VID: 1.2375V + 0.02500V on Windows and VID: 1.2375V + 0.01875V on Linux) than EC 312 (VID: 1.2375V + 0.03750V on Windows).
> The above makes EC 310 more stable and does it's job better than EC 312 in my opinion.
> My full settings and testing results are below, please compare to my earlier settings to see the difference. CLDO_VDDP is set to 425mV in all tests.
> 
> *Current settings BIOS 1501*
> 
> 
> OS: Windows 8.1 and Manjaro 17.0.5 (Kernel 4.12.14)
> R5 1600 @3.8GHz, Custom P-states, Relaxed EDC throttling: enabled
> Patriot Viper Elite @3200MT/s (dual rank 2 x 8GB)
> 
> CLDO_VDDP: 425mV
> CAD drivers setup: 63 - 63 - 63
> CAD drivers strength: 20 Ohm- 120 Ohm- 120 Ohm- 120 Ohm
> CPU voltage: 1.238V + 0.02500V (Windows) and 1.238V + 0.01875V (Linux)
> SOC voltage: 0.925V
> DRAM voltage: 1.3V
> VTTDDR: 1.3V/2 = 0.6468V
> tRFC at RAM defaults: 416 - 256 - 176
> Rtt values: RZQ/1 - RZQ/3 - RZQ/1
> PROC_ODT: 60 Ohm
> DRAM R1-R4 values: 20
> PCIE R1-R3 values: Enabled - Enabled - 40
> VDDP: 0.810V
> *All relevant settings*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [2017/10/15 01:06:21]
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [5]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Manual]
> > FID [152]
> > DID [8]
> Performance Bias [None]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Enabled]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
> CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
> - CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.02500]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [0.92500]
> DRAM Voltage [1.30000]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [1.82000]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]
> 
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [3]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [16]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [18]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [18]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [18]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [36]
> Trc_SM [54]
> TrrdS_SM [4]
> TrrdL_SM [6]
> Tfaw_SM [16]
> TwtrS_SM [4]
> TwtrL_SM [8]
> Twr_SM [12]
> Trcpage_SM [1]
> TrdrdScl_SM [4]
> TwrwrScl_SM [4]
> Trfc_SM [416]
> Trfc2_SM [256]
> Trfc4_SM [176]
> Tcwl_SM [16]
> Trtp_SM [6]
> Trdwr_SM [7]
> Twrrd_SM [1]
> TwrwrSc_SM [1]
> TwrwrSd_SM [6]
> TwrwrDd_SM [6]
> TrdrdSc_SM [1]
> TrdrdSd_SM [4]
> TrdrdDd_SM [4]
> Tcke_SM [1]
> ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [RZQ/1]
> RttWr [RZQ/3]
> RttPark [RZQ/1]
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [63]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [63]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [63]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [120.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [120.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [120.0 Ohm]
> 
> VTTDDR Voltage [0.64680]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [2.50000]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [0.50000]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [0.50000]
> VDDP Voltage [0.81000]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [0.81000]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [1.82000]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [3.20000]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [2.50000]
> DRAM R1 Tune [20]
> DRAM R2 Tune [20]
> DRAM R3 Tune [20]
> DRAM R4 Tune [20]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Enabled]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Enabled]
> PCIE Tune R3 [40]
> PLL Tune R1 [Disabled]
> PLL reference voltage [0]
> T Offset [40]
> Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
> Sense MI Offset [272]
> Promontory presence [Enabled]
> Clock Amplitude [Normal]
> 
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 1]
> CPU Current Capability [100%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> CPU Voltage Frequency [400]
> CPU Power Duty Control [Extreme]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
> Manual Adjustment [Fast]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [100%]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
> Manual Adjustment [Fast]
> DRAM Current Capability [130%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.30000]
> 
> 
> 
> *Test results (Windows and Linux)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *BIOS 1501 with EC 310*
> 
> 
> *OCCT 4.5.1, Windows 8.1*
> 
> 
> *mprime (prime95), Linux*
> 
> 
> *Stressapptest, Linux*
> 
> 
> 
> *y-cruncher, Linux*


How can I revert back to EC310? I am currently at EC312.
Do you still recommend the EC310?
According to your statement, EC310 can lower voltages.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Hes got one of those golden 1800x iw seen around. AMDMatt at ocuk scored one it was stable at 4.15 with 3333 on 3rd bios not even 1.0.0.6 one!!


Hmm I always wish I knew what a golden chip is...







but I am pretty happy with my 1700X and my older DDR 4 Ram 2 x 8 g.skill using E die. Stable at cpu 4050 and ram dual channel at 3200 and yes it is e die and dual rank.

Just ran Cinebench 15 again this morning...also opened up CPU-Z and Mem-tweaker to show. Scoring 1871 now, which is what I have been at for several days. Not tried to tweak it further.

Things to note: I am on Windows 10 Insider Build 17040, with some specific tweak for performance and yes these tweaks make a difference not just in benchmarks but in games, as well as that system lag (mouse keyboard) issue people seem to have with Ryzen as well as with Intel builds. I have the Firewall and all ...and I mean all Defender stuff totally disabled. Requires both group policy changes and reg edits, and system start up. But it does make a difference.

Also I am using bios 1501 as it has more stability for my overclock then the latest.

I need to update my signature again with this build, will get around to it, but I am using the C6H WIFI version.



Aida Cache and Memory:


----------



## alexp999

Anyone with Hynix RAM tried the new AGESA BIOS yet?

I've been stuck at 2800 MHz CL14 on BIOS 9920 with my 2x 16GB Hynix kit.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Hmm I always wish I knew what a golden chip is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I am pretty happy with my 1700X and my older DDR 4 Ram 2 x 8 g.skill using E die. Stable at cpu 4050 and ram dual channel at 3200 and yes it is e die and dual rank.
> 
> Just ran Cinebench 15 again this morning...also opened up CPU-Z and Mem-tweaker to show. Scoring 1871 now, which is what I have been at for several days. Not tried to tweak it further.
> 
> Things to note: I am on Windows 10 Insider Build 17040, with some specific tweak for performance and yes these tweaks make a difference not just in benchmarks but in games, as well as that system lag (mouse keyboard) issue people seem to have with Ryzen as well as with Intel builds. I have the Firewall and all ...and I mean all Defender stuff totally disabled. Requires both group policy changes and reg edits, and system start up. But it does make a difference.
> 
> Also I am using bios 1501 as it has more stability for my overclock then the latest.
> 
> I need to update my signature again with this build, will get around to it, but I am using the C6H WIFI version.
> 
> 
> 
> Aida Cache and Memory:


Its one of those that is like 1 in 100 that is better in every way than other ones. Usually You can sell it for more than standar ones cost.

Basically like Binned Chip from OCUK or silicone lotery.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Its one of those that is like 1 in 100 that is better in every way than other ones. Usually You can sell it for more than standar ones cost.
> 
> Basically like Binned Chip from OCUK or silicone lotery.


I was being trying to be a bit funny. I do not think it it went over right. People seem to just use the term to casually...not here mostly but on other forums.


----------



## kundica

@elmor I cannot get 0020 to flash. If I flash in bios it completes the initial flash but never reboots. Results in error 0d. If I use flashback to flash, it completes the flash just fine but results in 0d on boot.

I've tried everything I can think of, making sure I reset to defaults and resetting CMOS before attempting to flash. I've tried rolling back to old bios revisions then flashing but get the same result. Someone here suggested removing memory then resetting CMOS but I also get the same result. I've redownloaded the bios multiple times and even tried using different apps to unzip it.

There seems to be one other person with my issue but that's all I've seen.

I'm currently on 1701 with EC1 0312.


----------



## LicSqualo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> @elmor I cannot get 0020 to flash. If I flash in bios I completes the initial flash but never reboots. Results in error 0d. If I use flashback to flash, it completes the flash just fine but results in 0d on boot.
> 
> I've tried everything I can think of, making sure I reset to defaults and resetting CMOS before attempting to flash. I've tried rolling back to old bios revisions then flashing but get the same result. Someone here suggested removing memory then resetting CMOS but I also get the same result.
> 
> There seems to be one other person with my issue but that's all I've seen.
> 
> I'm currently on 1701 with EC1 0312.


Perhaps me







, I'm on 0052 with EC1 0312







. Two times tried, no ended boot (one time on windows but BSOD with stock settings). I've see a D6 error for me before to have the D0. I will re-try tonight, when I will have the time. Honestly my 24/7 settings with a 1700 running 4140Mhz with 3500 Ram is good, but 3600 with 1800 Inifinity is too







and I want-it







... if possible!


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Stable? Tell me your DRAM and SOC voltages plz.


1.5v for DRAM and soc 1.056v.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> These OC and timings seem impossible for me to be stable. How did you do that?
> Could you pls list all your changed BIOS settings? Especially voltages.
> 
> These scores and latencies are awesome.


I can upload somewhere the txt file of all my settings when I'am back to home.


----------



## ggdfdgd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grintar*
> 
> Probably. But i am happy, makes me feel good to finally get what i wanted from the start. I want to tighten up the timings but am scared it will be unstable lol. I know they are supposed to be CL14 sticks.


Have you seen this thread? http://www.overclock.net/t/1635742/ryzen-memory-support-duel-rank-2-x-f4-3200c14d-32gtz-kit-64gb


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> @elmor I cannot get 0020 to flash. If I flash in bios it completes the initial flash but never reboots. Results in error 0d. If I use flashback to flash, it completes the flash just fine but results in 0d on boot.
> 
> I've tried everything I can think of, making sure I reset to defaults and resetting CMOS before attempting to flash. I've tried rolling back to old bios revisions then flashing but get the same result. Someone here suggested removing memory then resetting CMOS but I also get the same result. I've redownloaded the bios multiple times and even tried using different apps to unzip it.
> 
> There seems to be one other person with my issue but that's all I've seen.
> 
> I'm currently on 1701 with EC1 0312.


The same thing happened to me (0d error with led *yellow* in mobo) with a corsair memory, I solved it by changing them for Skill. Before doing that, try to see if the modules are properly installed.
You can see similar previous posts, including mine. In my case, and after talking to @Elmor, he told me that it would be a problem with the memory modules and he was right. Not even reinstalling the previous modules or bios worked, so I returned the Corsair as a guarantee and bought new ones SKILL that work very well so far.

Hope this help you.
And sorry for "google traductor", i'm very busy this weeks and I have the forum a little abandoned.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> The same thing happened to me (0d error with led *yellow* in mobo) with a corsair memory, I solved it by changing them for Skill. Before doing that, try to see if the modules are properly installed.
> You can see similar previous posts, including mine. In my case, and after talking to @Elmor, he told me that it would be a problem with the memory modules and he was right. Not even reinstalling the previous modules or bios worked, so I returned the Corsair as a guarantee and bought new ones SKILL that work very well so far.
> 
> Hope this help you.
> And sorry for "google traductor", i'm very busy this weeks and I have the forum a little abandoned.


Thanks for the info. I'm using gskill b-die memory and they're properly installed in the right slots(A2 and B2) as far as I know. I've also tried with a single stick but I get the same result. I typically run Stilts 3333 CL14 Fast timings without an issue on any bios from the past six months. My system will also run 3466 CL14 but I find that I need to up the vcore higher than I like to keep the RAM stable.


----------



## grintar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggdfdgd3*
> 
> Have you seen this thread? http://www.overclock.net/t/1635742/ryzen-memory-support-duel-rank-2-x-f4-3200c14d-32gtz-kit-64gb


Yes i have seen it, however until now i have been unable to get 3200 mhZ stable while overclocking to 4.0ghz... even with bumping up voltage to 1.45v, still no luck.... now im running [email protected] and [email protected] ... stable on aida64 for 2hr.


----------



## tajf88

New AGESA Bios is working wonders for me. I dropped my vcore voltage from 1.365 to 1.345 for 4,0 Ghz on 1800X. Not a single cold boot after update. I also had trouble getting my 4x8GB (cmk32gx4m4b3600c16) B-dies working stable with 1T and GDD. I did overnight testing with 3200 mhz on RAM and 3333 fast stilt timings and its stable.

When i have more time I will play with Ryzen DRAM Calculator and report back.

Great job!


----------



## starise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tajf88*
> 
> New AGESA Bios is working wonders for me. I dropped my vcore voltage from 1.365 to 1.345 for 4,0 Ghz on 1800X.


This is interesting. I've given up going over 3.9GHz (now at 1.35v stable) because my 1700X needed so much higher voltage just to pass Cinebench at 3.95GHz. Tempted, maybe I could try to go beyond that wall with better voltages.


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starise*
> 
> This is interesting. I've given up going over 3.9GHz (now at 1.35v stable) because my 1700X needed so much higher voltage just to pass Cinebench at 3.95GHz. Tempted, maybe I could try to go beyond that wall with better voltages.


Your signature tells ~5GHz for your 1700X


----------



## starise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> Your signature tells ~5GHz for your 1700X


fixed


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexp999*
> 
> Anyone with Hynix RAM tried the new AGESA BIOS yet?
> 
> I've been stuck at 2800 MHz CL14 on BIOS 9920 with my 2x 16GB Hynix kit.


Running my CL16 Hynix C-die at 3200 in the new beta BIOS. No magic, just selected the standard DOCP. They are 2x8GB.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> Running my CL16 Hynix C-die at 3200 in the new beta BIOS. No magic, just selected the standard DOCP. They are 2x8GB.


Thats pretty impressive actually.


----------



## MrXL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> The same thing happened to me (0d error with led *yellow* in mobo) with a corsair memory, I solved it by changing them for Skill. Before doing that, try to see if the modules are properly installed.
> You can see similar previous posts, including mine. In my case, and after talking to @Elmor, he told me that it would be a problem with the memory modules and he was right. Not even reinstalling the previous modules or bios worked, so I returned the Corsair as a guarantee and bought new ones SKILL that work very well so far.
> 
> Hope this help you.
> And sorry for "google traductor", i'm very busy this weeks and I have the forum a little abandoned.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I'm using gskill b-die memory and they're properly installed in the right slots(A2 and B2) as far as I know. I've also tried with a single stick but I get the same result. I typically run Stilts 3333 CL14 Fast timings without an issue on any bios from the past six months. My system will also run 3466 CL14 but I find that I need to up the vcore higher than I like to keep the RAM stable.
Click to expand...

Maybe you can fill out the bugreport form as per link from the Topicstart ? This might help get it resolved for you and others.

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeWovVLyETJTI4-6r0h5SDzj8muLTjAGfoszKqZoySBOb684w/viewform


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Task Manager reports my base speed as 3.95 Ghz (=P0) and maximum as 4.3 GHz under load. Obviously this is wrong.


Dont ever care about what Task manager shows.
Its mostly wrong and thats quite usual.

Even if I switch between pstate overclocking and normal overclocking (1701 or older bioses), it has weird values or the CPU doesnt go to the max.
Thats only the case for task manager in windows, other software shows everything right.

Thats also the case for many other motherboards / products.

I wouldnt put much weight into whatever it shows.
Check that over any other third-party software.


----------



## Timur Born

I don't care about Task Manager. Nevertheless I reported my values, because others were discussing this earlier.

3466-C15 is not stable, even with higher voltages. So I may have to return to 9920 to get lower latencies at 3333-C14 compared to 0020.


----------



## poisson21

So this new beta bios is also a no go for me, can't post, always error code d6 then 0d......

Tried all i can thing off but unable to use it.


----------



## gagac1971

Ryzen 1800x here on asus crosshair 6 hero...
4.0 ghz whit 1.33v...golden?if not is close to that...
Memory on 2900 mhz...tried to overclock but I messed up all from there will stick on original clock...2900 mhz
By the way bios version is 1701...


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Stable? Tell me your DRAM and SOC voltages plz.


I haven't tested stability yet but it's Windows "stable"









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> These OC and timings seem impossible for me to be stable. How did you do that?
> Could you pls list all your changed BIOS settings? Especially voltages.
> 
> These scores and latencies are awesome.


Here is all my settings.

Miiksunasetukset_setting.txt 20k .txt file


----------



## Yviena

I dont really expect any AGESA to fix ryzen memory compatibility with non B die sticks as it seems the problem lies in the memory controller and the sticks being validated with intel IMC/XMP.
Maybe pinnacle ridge will have better compatibility.


----------



## cjrb007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> You sure? It's a 1250x seasonic


At this moment I have the same problem, but I think is memory Overclock or settings, maybe We can try clear bios and start only with CPU Overclock and test it.


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> I haven't tested stability yet but it's Windows "stable"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all my settings.
> 
> Miiksunasetukset_setting.txt 20k .txt file


Wow! I wonder how it's even possible to have so low ras to cas write latency with that high frequency with even the most binned chips of them all


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starise*
> 
> Found another issue (1701) in "Qfan Tuning". After finishing checking the speed it's impossible to change the % of speed below 60, it says "invalid range" for every value below that shoud be valid. Had anyone else the same problems? Will it be solved in the new bios?
> 
> I found this on this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/2760_20#post_25934683
> 
> I will try this method but it's related to 1001 bios, and in 1701 still there.
> I don't know, C6H is a nice board and have good build quality but damn, how many glitches...


Use the Q-Fan button at the very top of the BIOS screen, and not the one in the menu. It lets you set fan speeds visually, and not by typing in numbers. You can use percentages lower than 60 there.


----------



## BoMbY

Well, Dual Rank 2x 16 GB Samsung B die is booting now with "DOCP Standard" at 3200 with 0020:



No ProcODT, or anything, set ... no stability test yet, though.

Edit: Not stable with CR1/Gear Down, which is still the default. Checking CR2 now.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx for clearing that up Elmor,
> 
> Can you answer this question plz?
> 
> Last time, on October 5, you told me that you had an test firmware for the EC sensor which hopefully fixes the issues. Now you are saying that 3rd party software also has to involve which is logical but i contacted Aida64 and they said they didn't hear from you in a while.. Now my question becomes, is there really going to be a fix or is it unfixable? I mean, if it can't be fixed i understand, but its been over a month now without any improvements, at leas that i know of.
> 
> Hardwareinfo64 runs just fine but i still can't get CPU temp readings in Logitech gaming software which is monitoring from the system bus. Logitech also has no idea how to fix it as i have been emailing them for a couple of months now.. On my FX system it runs just fine so its platform issue for sure. Can you help me with this? I used to use Aida64 on my smartphone in order to monitor my system temps and voltages etc. but i am reluctant on using it due to this EC sensor issue..
> 
> Thnx in advanced.


et sequitur messages incorporated by reference.

According to M. Larabel at Phoronix, natively functioning temperature readings from our notorious chip are supposed to be available in Linux kernel 4.15, due in several weeks. Because the kernel software is open source, Logitech should be able to find the parameters/techniques they need to perform their own interrogations. Likely these are already in Git somewhere.
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-4.15-Changes-Week-One


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> @elmor I cannot get 0020 to flash. If I flash in bios it completes the initial flash but never reboots. Results in error 0d. If I use flashback to flash, it completes the flash just fine but results in 0d on boot.
> 
> I've tried everything I can think of, making sure I reset to defaults and resetting CMOS before attempting to flash. I've tried rolling back to old bios revisions then flashing but get the same result. Someone here suggested removing memory then resetting CMOS but I also get the same result. I've redownloaded the bios multiple times and even tried using different apps to unzip it.
> 
> There seems to be one other person with my issue but that's all I've seen.
> 
> I'm currently on 1701 with EC1 0312.


Some one mentioned it was needed to have OC settings enabled when flashing... else it was a no-go
Did you try that ?


----------



## wisepds

With occt or IBT or Y-Crunch, i mean AVX tests, my pc frezes at 4-5 minutes, but i can pass 1 hour with prime 95. Not blue screen, not reboot and code 8, only frezes. For me, this bios is a calamity. I apreciate the work, but i'm come back to 1701. All day testing. My 1701 rock stable configuration, is a **** on 0020 bios. After 9 month, the ryzen system would be finished.

I'll wait for final released.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Some one mentioned it was needed to have OC settings enabled when flashing... else it was a no-go
> Did you try that ?


Need to have OC enabled? That's the opposite of what you one should do when flashing. Typically, you need to clear any OC before flashing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> et sequitur messages incorporated by reference.
> 
> According to M. Larabel at Phoronix, natively functioning temperature readings from our notorious chip are supposed to be available in Linux kernel 4.15, due in several weeks. Because the kernel software is open source, Logitech should be able to find the parameters/techniques they need to perform their own interrogations. Likely these are already in Git somewhere.
> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-4.15-Changes-Week-One


I compiled from git the other day, it's there and works along with all the AMD mesa stuff. It only gives you one temp reading though instead of readings for each core.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> et sequitur messages incorporated by reference.
> 
> According to M. Larabel at Phoronix, natively functioning temperature readings from our notorious chip are supposed to be available in Linux kernel 4.15, due in several weeks. Because the kernel software is open source, Logitech should be able to find the parameters/techniques they need to perform their own interrogations. Likely these are already in Git somewhere.
> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-4.15-Changes-Week-One


That's in Linux, I think Windows is different? Idk man, i am no engineer, the only thing i know is that Logitech doesn't know why this isn't reporting.


----------



## CeltPC

Cleared CMOS, flashed the new test Bios 0020, and booted fine. Went back into bios and tried the memory preset for 3600 MHz 1.4V Samsung B-Die Sing Sided sticks (which I have) and it booted fine into Windows. However, subsequent reboots failed. I then tried the preset for 3600 MHz 1.8V and got the same results. I then used the trusty preset for 3466 Mhz, and it is stable as it was in the 1501 bios I have been using.

It is the closest I have gotten to being able to run my memory at it's rated 3600 MHz. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Clearly, progress is being made, it's just not quite there yet. Thanks for the efforts Asus Bios guys, we do appreciate it.


----------



## CCoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> How can I revert back to EC310? I am currently at EC312.
> Do you still recommend the EC310?
> According to your statement, EC310 can lower voltages.


+1


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That's in Linux, I think Windows is different? Idk man, i am no engineer, the only thing i know is that Logitech doesn't know why this isn't reporting.


I haven't dealt with logitech products and their software in years so unless something changed with their in house script monkeys their just that and not good ones to boot


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Well, Dual Rank 2x 16 GB Samsung B die is booting now with "DOCP Standard" at 3200 with 0020:
> 
> No ProcODT, or anything, set ... no stability test yet, though.
> 
> Edit: Not stable with CR1/Gear Down, which is still the default. Checking CR2 now.


The same for me.150% and its stable until now.
I would like to see more values for default settings,now i have VDDP 1V and SOC 1.155V


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Use the Q-Fan button at the very top of the BIOS screen, and not the one in the menu. It lets you set fan speeds visually, and not by typing in numbers. You can use percentages lower than 60 there.


Cool tip.
I noticed I was unable to override the minimum of the fans after doing calibration which sets the minimum.
Didnt had this problem with some older BIOSes. It was possible to override it.

Also calibration seems to always find a bit different minimum, so I had to calibrate again and again, until I was lucky enough to get the most of the fans on the lowest value xD

Didnt know you can set it lower in Q-Fan.
Will try, Thanks!


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Some one mentioned it was needed to have OC settings enabled when flashing... else it was a no-go
> Did you try that ?
> 
> 
> 
> Need to have OC enabled? That's the opposite of what you one should do when flashing. Typically, you need to clear any OC before flashing.
Click to expand...

I know... Why not try it though ?
... If all else fails... It's worth a shot imo


----------



## Neoony

Few people did say they helped some issues by first pulling the battery out for few minutes and then putting it back and flashing.

But if you are flashing from USB while on standby power, it really shouldnt matter if you have an OC or not and even so you are better off clearing the whole thing, than just disabling OC.
It was also noted that there might be sometimes some "residual" settings from older BIOSes in some cases, so thats why clearing it first.


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Use the Q-Fan button at the very top of the BIOS screen, and not the one in the menu. It lets you set fan speeds visually, and not by typing in numbers. You can use percentages lower than 60 there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoony*
> 
> Cool tip.
> I noticed I was unable to override the minimum of the fans after doing calibration which sets the minimum.
> Didnt had this problem with some older BIOSes. It was possible to override it.
> 
> Also calibration seems to always find a bit different minimum, so I had to calibrate again and again, until I was lucky enough to get the most of the fans on the lowest value xD
> 
> Didnt know you can set it lower in Q-Fan.
> Will try, Thanks!


Yeah, nevermind.
Q-Fan also doesnt allow me to set it any lower than the "fan calibration/optimize fans" randomly detects. (+/- 10% on every try, for some fans)


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoony*
> 
> Yeah, nevermind.
> Q-Fan also doesnt allow me to set it any lower than the "fan calibration/optimize fans" randomly detects. (+/- 10% on every try, for some fans)


Yeah. That's how it's supposed to work. You can't set it lower than what it auto-detects because that's harmful to the hardware. If the fan can't get enough voltage to actually turn the blades, that's bad.

I just let it do its "tuning" then pick the highest % and set all the fans to that setting. It's usually 34%.


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Yeah. That's how it's supposed to work. You can't set it lower than what it auto-detects because that's harmful to the hardware. If the fan can't get enough voltage to actually turn the blades, that's bad.


Pretty sure I could do that some time ago (some older bios). Only that the fans had certain issues, if I went too low. (some fans would just decrease their max range)

But anyways...
For example, some of my fans can run at 5%...but the calibration detects them sometimes at 5, sometimes at 10, sometimes at 20, or so...
Those should be able to even stop completely. (and they even do, in calibration)
My other 2 fans, get always detected in the 20-35 range.
Some other fans have no problems or happens rarely to get different detection.
It might also be the case that it only happens for some of the fan headers.

Now I gotta do the lottery of trying calibration until I get them all at the lowest value xD
Like a slot machine xD
So that kinda sucks.
I wish there was more warnings than restrictions


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoony*
> 
> Pretty sure I could do that some time ago (some older bios). Only that the fans had certain issues, if I went too low. (some fans would just decrease their max range)
> 
> But anyways...
> For example, some of my fans can run at 5%...but the calibration detects them sometimes at 5, sometimes at 10, sometimes at 20, or so...
> Those should be able to even stop completely. (and they even do, in calibration)
> My other 2 fans, get always detected in the 20-35 range.
> Some other fans have no problems or happens rarely to get different detection.
> It might also be the case that it only happens for some of the fan headers.
> 
> Now I gotta do the lottery of trying calibration until I get them all at the lowest value xD
> Like a slot machine xD
> So that kinda sucks.
> I wish there was more warnings than restrictions


If you want them to stop completely, you have to enable that in the BIOS. There's a setting for that.


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> If you want them to stop completely, you have to enable that in the BIOS. There's a setting for that.


I mean to stop them at low temperatures and increase at higher. Not completely turn them off, until I turn them on.
But Iam fine with 5%
Only issue is the needed lottery if I want to set that








(after a calibration, or bios reset settings, or so)

...unless there really is a button for exactly that xD


----------



## CCoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CCoR*
> 
> +1


BUMP


----------



## CCoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> How can I revert back to EC310? I am currently at EC312.
> Do you still recommend the EC310?
> According to your statement, EC310 can lower voltages.


BUMP


----------



## iorv3th

I'm experiencing a weird problem. Every 3-5 boots, my BIOS fails to POST with my current OC settings and will reset to optimized defaults. I believe the settings to be stable as I've stress tested both the RAM and the CPU, so what could be causing this issue?


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoony*
> 
> I mean to stop them at low temperatures and increase at higher. Not completely turn them off, until I turn them on.
> But Iam fine with 5%
> Only issue is the needed lottery if I want to set that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (after a calibration, or bios reset settings, or so)
> 
> ...unless there really is a button for exactly that xD


Yes, that's what I meant. You set a lower temp threshold and they turn off when it's below that temp. When it warms up, they turn back on.


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Yes, that's what I meant. You set a lower temp threshold and they turn off when it's below that temp. When it warms up, they turn back on.


So where is such a setting??

The point is, I cant go below the minimum % which the calibration sets (which changes with every calibration). Or I will get the error message that its out of valid range like the other guy with 60%
...which wasnt the case some time ago..


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoony*
> 
> So where is such a setting??
> 
> The point is, I cant go below the minimum % which the calibration sets (which changes with every calibration). Or I will get the error message that its out of valid range like the other guy with 60%
> ...which wasnt the case some time ago..


It's in the fan control menu. Do the Q-Fan tuning to get whatever your minimum speed is, then set your fan curve however you want. Whatever your minimum temperature is set to becomes the shut-off point. There's an option for fan shutoff in the BIOS menu. You just turn it on. When the temp goes below the minimum, they shut off. When it goes back above the minimum, they go to whatever the lowest speed that you set with Q-Fan.

If you want more, or better, info, send me a PM.


----------



## chroniclard

Flashed beta ok, seems stable at similar settings I had before. 3925 cpu, 3200 14-13-13-28.

Gonna try up the memory a bit tomorrow.


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iorv3th*
> 
> I'm experiencing a weird problem. Every 3-5 boots, my BIOS fails to POST with my current OC settings and will reset to optimized defaults. I believe the settings to be stable as I've stress tested both the RAM and the CPU, so what could be causing this issue?


If you already didnt, set your Fail_CNT to 3 or 5
(AMD CBS\UMC Common Options\DDR4 Common Options\)

Or does it fail to boot multiple times, before it resets to optimized defaults?

Not that this would solve the problem.
But it might give more chances to the RAM to get trained and boot, before it loads recovery settings.


----------



## iorv3th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoony*
> 
> If you already didnt, set your Fail_CNT to 3 or 5
> (AMD CBS\UMC Common Options\DDR4 Common Options\)
> 
> Or does it fail to boot multiple times, before it resets to optimized defaults?
> 
> Not that this would solve the problem.
> But it might give more chances to the RAM to get trained and boot, before it loads recovery settings.


Thanks for the reply. I will give the fail count increase a shot. It doesn't fail multiple times. It's seemingly random when it does fail. The behavior is as follows:

1. Press power button
2. System turns on for a few seconds
3. System turns off and boots with optimized defaults (this is usually a looooooong boot).


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> It's in the fan control menu. Do the Q-Fan tuning to get whatever your minimum speed is, then set your fan curve however you want. Whatever your minimum temperature is set to becomes the shut-off point. There's an option for fan shutoff in the BIOS menu. You just turn it on. When the temp goes below the minimum, they shut off. When it goes back above the minimum, they go to whatever the lowest speed that you set with Q-Fan.
> 
> If you want more, or better, info, send me a PM.


lol, I see what you mean
I have my fans running in PWM mode and in that case there is no such option to turn them off.
The problem is, if I put them into the DC mode, which has the turn off option, Iam now unable to run them at anything lower than 60% or them being off.
So thats also not too good :/


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoony*
> 
> lol, I see what you mean
> I have my fans running in PWM mode and in that case there is no such option to turn them off.
> The problem is, if I put them into the DC mode, which has the turn off option, Iam now unable to run them at anything lower than 60% or them being off.
> So thats also not too good :/


Not true. My fans have been set as low as 27%. Send me a PM. I'll sort you out.


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Not true. My fans have been set as low as 27%. Send me a PM. I'll sort you out.


I dont really wanna run them in DC mode and also if this doesnt help me manually set the minimum % below the detected "optimized/calibrated", it doesnt really help me at all.
(Shutting them off isnt my main concern.)

But thanks.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoony*
> 
> I dont really wanna run them in DC mode and also if this doesnt help me manually set the minimum % below the detected "optimized/calibrated", it doesnt really help me at all.
> (Shutting them off isnt my main concern.)
> 
> But thanks.


No problem. But forcefully setting a PWM fan to operate lower than its intended minimum doesn't seem like a fruitful endeavor. I don't think you're going to notice any real noise difference at any speed below 20%. The fan's bearing is going to make noise that's louder than the air it's moving.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> How can I revert back to EC310? I am currently at EC312.
> Do you still recommend the EC310?
> According to your statement, EC310 can lower voltages.


On hold!


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> No problem. But forcefully setting a PWM fan to operate lower than its intended minimum doesn't seem like a fruitful endeavor. I don't think you're going to notice any real noise difference at any speed below 20%. The fan's bearing is going to make noise that's louder than the air it's moving.


Once again, the issue is that detection/calibration is behaving randomly / very inconsistently with the minimum.
Running them lower than they are intended by manufacturer is not the main intent.
I just want to be able to set it to 5% every time I reset bios or redo the calibration...without needing to do the calibration 10-20 times to finally get most fans to the lowest detected.
It does detect the ones as 5% but not always, thats why manually change minimum to lower than detected...

xD


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoony*
> 
> Once again, the issue is that detection/calibration is behaving randomly / very inconsistently with the minimum.
> Running them lower than they are intended by manufacturer is not the main intent.
> I just want to be able to set it to 5% every time I reset bios or redo the calibration...without needing to do the calibration 10-20 times to finally get most fans to the lowest detected.
> It does detect the ones as 5% but not always...
> 
> xD


Oh, I gotcha! Well, my calibrations run from 27% to 34%. I don't know exactly how the calibration works, but like I said, I just run it and pick the highest and set them all to that. I think worrying about 5% fan speed isn't worth my time. Maybe you should be worrying less about Asus Q-Fan Tuning and more about your OCD...


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Oh, I gotcha! Well, my calibrations run from 27% to 34%. I don't know exactly how the calibration works, but like I said, I just run it and pick the highest and set them all to that. I think worrying about 5% fan speed isn't worth my time. Maybe you should be worrying less about Asus Q-Fan Tuning and more about your OCD...


You say that on an overclocking forum, where details matter so much xD
Your mistake if you dont care about them xD


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> C6H Test BIOS 0020 with AGESA 1007 (405200c4e299c1eed9a0044edec9aba51f37cee1d70caabe40b9485b0604521a)
> 
> *In order to get back to an older version after flashing, you have to use USB BIOS Flashback.*
> 
> Let me know how it works for you, especially regarding cold boot issues. Any confirmed bugs in the bug report form please


New BIOS seems to work just fine for me. However, it re-introduced the CPU temp reading sleep bug. I was using the 0052 BIOS that had the fix in it. Will this fix be implemented into the final release for the new AGESA BIOS?


----------



## CCoR

ON HOLD


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CCoR*
> 
> Just C6H'ed it, it did its black screen "updating bios.." routine, restarted then couldn't get bios back. Tried twice. Stuck on error code 61. Helppp lol


Did you flash it 2 times and got the same result?


----------



## CCoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Did you flash it 2 times and got the same result?


Yes, but I'm cmos clearing just in case, will report back after. Thx for the speedy reply


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CCoR*
> 
> Yes, but I'm cmos clearing just in case, will report back after. Thx for the speedy reply


No problem. Did you get a black screen with white text on it saying it's updating the BIOS and should not be turned off?


----------



## CCoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> No problem. Did you get a black screen with white text on it saying it's updating the BIOS and should not be turned off?


Yes I did, still no luck.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CCoR*
> 
> Yes I did, still no luck.


Can you try flashing this BIOS: http://www.mediafire.com/file/uacyqcfvp6vwpup/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0003.zip
This is BIOS 0003 from the first page on this thread. Use Flashback to flash it after renaming it to C6H.CAP


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Anyone having issues with gaming? been having pubg, fornite and rainbow six siege crash on me, my FPS just drops to 1-5 and everyone freezes and boom! nothing. video card is brand new maybe 1 month old (1080TI) starting to think its ryzen issue, only at 3.8ghz and 3000mhz ram.


----------



## nersty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> Anyone having issues with gaming? been having pubg, fornite and rainbow six siege crash on me, my FPS just drops to 1-5 and everyone freezes and boom! nothing. video card is brand new maybe 1 month old (1080TI) starting to think its ryzen issue, only at 3.8ghz and 3000mhz ram.


Check to make sure Windows isn't stealth installing/updating your nvidia drivers. I (and two other people I know) have had very similar issues to what you described do to W10 doing updates. I was able to get around it by wiping the drivers with DDU and setting (through DDU) the nvidia drivers to not update through W10. (This works if you are running W10 Pro, not sure about home).


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> On hold!


Ahem, I jumped the gun. Read the instructions and followed them, despite the warning!

Pretty sure I just bricked my C6H. Flashing the BIOS with EC310 went well. Booting the first time did a couple of reboots. After around 10 minutes it was finally done and did a final reboot. Got stuck in code 61. Waited a few minutes, rebooted manually, it powered off. Can't power it back on. Tried removing the CPU, RAM, battery, flashing 0020 again, no dice.

Going with RMA in the morning unless any of you knows how I can get it back.

(I'd say I'll never jump the gun again, but I probably will







)


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> On hold!


I will revert back to EC 310 and check if it makes difference.
Actually I am a man who likes my device up to date.
However, I noticed that C6H overclockability kept decreased after newer bios updates.
When I updated my bios to the newer one, my cpu required 0.01v more voltage to pass Realbench. I am not sure if this is due to my memory overclock which I increased 3200 to 3400. Now, my Ryzen 1700 can reach 3.9 clock with 1.35v however it cannot go beyond that. But before I was able to hit 4.0 clock with around 1.4v. I hope EC 310 can make a little improvement.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> I will revert back to EC 310 and check if it makes difference.
> Actually I am a man who likes my device up to date.
> However, I noticed that C6H overclockability kept decreased after newer bios updates.
> When I updated my bios to the newer one, my cpu required 0.01v more voltage to pass Realbench. I am not sure if this is due to my memory overclock which I increased 3200 to 3400. Now, my Ryzen 1700 can reach 3.9 clock with 1.35v however it cannot go beyond that. But before I was able to hit 4.0 clock with around 1.4v. I hope EC 310 can make a little improvement.


Please don't flash directly from any BIOS. Something seems to be wrong.
I have flashed forth and back from 312 to 310 without problem directly from 1501 and the other time by using 0003, never had a problem.


----------



## CCoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Can you try flashing this BIOS: http://www.mediafire.com/file/uacyqcfvp6vwpup/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0003.zip
> This is BIOS 0003 from the first page on this thread. Use Flashback to flash it after renaming it to C6H.CAP


Just attempted to twice, first time it went to updating bios black screen, then stalled after restarting on error 94. Should I try it using the 1st bios you gave me now?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CCoR*
> 
> Just attempted to twice, first time it went to updating bios black screen, then stalled after restarting on error 94. Should I try it using the 1st bios you gave me now?


Can it boot now?


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Please don't flash directly from any BIOS. Something seems to be wrong.
> I have flashed forth and back from 312 to 310 without problem directly from 1501 and the other time by using 0003, never had a problem.


What do you mean?
I have to flash back to 1501 first before flashing to 0702?
I am currently using 0020 bios.


----------



## CCoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> Ahem, I jumped the gun. Read the instructions and followed them, despite the warning!
> 
> Pretty sure I just bricked my C6H. Flashing the BIOS with EC310 went well. Booting the first time did a couple of reboots. After around 10 minutes it was finally done and did a final reboot. Got stuck in code 61. Waited a few minutes, rebooted manually, it powered off. Can't power it back on. Tried removing the CPU, RAM, battery, flashing 0020 again, no dice.
> 
> Going with RMA in the morning unless any of you knows how I can get it back.
> 
> (I'd say I'll never jump the gun again, but I probably will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


You and me both.. but i have faith.. we have some bright people on here. This motherboard is pretty much brick proof! Lol


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> What do you mean?
> I have to flash back to 1501 first before flashing to 0702?
> I am currently using 0020 bios.


I mean CCoR have a problem starting his PC after updating to 0702. Don't attempt to flash it or you could brick your motherboard. Please read earlier posts. I don't know if it is something to do with flashing directly from 0020, which could be the case.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nersty*
> 
> Check to make sure Windows isn't stealth installing/updating your nvidia drivers. I (and two other people I know) have had very similar issues to what you described do to W10 doing updates. I was able to get around it by wiping the drivers with DDU and setting (through DDU) the nvidia drivers to not update through W10. (This works if you are running W10 Pro, not sure about home).


Good idea, pretty sure i have it turned off ( i googled it) i just got rainbow six siege today, so it shouldnt be a problem but it is. ill play for abit and see if this helped.


----------



## CCoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> What do you mean?
> I have to flash back to 1501 first before flashing to 0702?
> I am currently using 0020 bios.


So I believe those of us having issues probably flashed from the latest test bios.. food for thought


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CCoR*
> 
> So I believe those of us having issues probably flashed from the latest test bios.. food for thought


I was on 0020 indeed. Am I the only one unable to power it on, though?

Leds are on, but power / start button do nothing. Seems like most others are able to power it on, but are stuck on 61 / 94.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Wait, so we shouldn't flash our bios using the EZ flash option in the mobo bios? rip. lol


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> Wait, so we shouldn't flash our bios using the EZ flash option in the mobo bios? rip. lol


USB BIOS flashback in my case


----------



## Ramad

@CCoR Can you remove the battery to reset the BIOS and see if it boots up after that?


----------



## CCoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> I was on 0020 indeed. Am I the only one unable to power it on, though?
> 
> Leds are on, but power / start button do nothing. Seems like most others are able to power it on, but are stuck on 61 / 94.


I'm able to power on but unable to post or get into bios.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CCoR*
> 
> This motherboard is pretty much brick proof! Lol


You haven't been around here all that long, have you?


----------



## winderic

Hi All, i have this board on order but just realized the RAM i ordered are not in the support list, will it still work? The title mention Ram for AMD? Thanks

G.Skill 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 Flare X C15 2400MHz (For AMD)
SKU F4-2400C15D-16GFXR

edit - G.SKill website show CH6 under the QVL, so will this be okay still?

https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-2400c15d-16gfxr

ASUS
X370 / B350
PRIME B350-PLUS
PRIME B350M-A
PRIME X370-PRO
ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO


----------



## CCoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> @CCoR Can you remove the battery to reset the BIOS and see if it boots up after that?


Still nothing..


----------



## CCoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CCoR*
> 
> Still nothing..


'
Just for kicks and giggles, since updating EC to 310 requrired to be on 1501 or non TEST bios, I decided to USB Flash 1501 and I'm back!!!

Brick proof indeeeeed







Will try now updating the EC to 310 and then TEST Bios!

Good luck guys and thanks again Ramad


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CCoR*
> 
> Still nothing..


Try disconnecting the power cord from the PC and remove the battery for half an hour then try again. Error code 94 is PCI error related as graphics for example.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CCoR*
> 
> '
> Just for kicks and giggles, since updating EC to 310 requrired to be on 1501 or non TEST bios, I decided to USB Flash 1501 and I'm back!!!
> 
> Brick proof indeeeeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try now updating the EC to 310 and then TEST Bios!
> 
> Good luck guys and thanks again Ramad


That's good news.








I think it was stuck at some BIOS test and could not continue, showing code 94.


----------



## CCoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Try disconnecting the power cord from the PC and remove the battery for half an hour then try again. Error code 94 is PCI error related as graphics for example.


I believe I'm good now, as for the guy that coulddn't turn on his PC, I would try performing some of these steps. Including removing MEM sticks.


----------



## CCoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Try disconnecting the power cord from the PC and remove the battery for half an hour then try again. Error code 94 is PCI error related as graphics for example.
> That's good news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was stuck at some BIOS test and could not continue, showing code 94.


Ok after updating to BIOS, from 1501, it loaded EC 9854, would it be ok to flash TEST BIOS on top of that?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CCoR*
> 
> Ok after updating to BIOS, from 1501, it loaded EC 9854, would it be ok to flash TEST BIOS on top of that?


EC 9845 is from BIOS 0003, BIOS 1501 does not overwrite it. Do you mean beta BIOS 0020 or BIOS 0720 when you say TEST BIOS?


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> New BIOS seems to work just fine for me. However, it re-introduced the CPU temp reading sleep bug. I was using the 0052 BIOS that had the fix in it. Will this fix be implemented into the final release for the new AGESA BIOS?


Should be fixed in next release.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CCoR*
> 
> Just C6H'ed it, it did its black screen "updating bios.." routine, restarted then couldn't get bios back. Tried twice. Stuck on error code 61. Helppp lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> Ahem, I jumped the gun. Read the instructions and followed them, despite the warning!
> 
> Pretty sure I just bricked my C6H. Flashing the BIOS with EC310 went well. Booting the first time did a couple of reboots. After around 10 minutes it was finally done and did a final reboot. Got stuck in code 61. Waited a few minutes, rebooted manually, it powered off. Can't power it back on. Tried removing the CPU, RAM, battery, flashing 0020 again, no dice.
> 
> Going with RMA in the morning unless any of you knows how I can get it back.
> 
> (I'd say I'll never jump the gun again, but I probably will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> I was on 0020 indeed. Am I the only one unable to power it on, though?
> 
> Leds are on, but power / start button do nothing. Seems like most others are able to power it on, but are stuck on 61 / 94.


Seriously guys, which part of BIOS prior to 0902 has high bricking chance don't you understand? @Ramad please remove the link to BIOS 0702.


----------



## CCoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> EC 9845 is from BIOS 0003, BIOS 1501 does not overwrite it. Do you mean beta BIOS 0020 or BIOS 0720 when you say TEST BIOS?


Test BIOS = 0020 latest agesa build


----------



## CCoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Should be fixed in next release.
> 
> Seriously guys, which part of BIOS prior to 0902 has bricking chance don't you understand? @Ramad please remove the link to BIOS 0702.


I think we found a work around. ON HOLD indeed lol


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Seriously guys, which part of BIOS prior to 0902 has bricking chance don't you understand? @Ramad please remove the link to BIOS 0702.


The link was removed as soon as CCoR reported a problem.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CCoR*
> 
> Test BIOS = 0020 latest agesa build


It should not be a problem.


----------



## CCoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> I was on 0020 indeed. Am I the only one unable to power it on, though?
> 
> Leds are on, but power / start button do nothing. Seems like most others are able to power it on, but are stuck on 61 / 94.


Try onboard power button instead after disconnecting power plug. Happened to me at first too.


----------



## finalheaven

@Ramad

Please stop. A couple people on this forum may have bricked their boards due to your advice...


----------



## elmor

Whoever get stuck at 61 or similar after trying this, send me a PM and we'll give it a try to solve it. If your board cannot power on anymore, you'll have to RMA.


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CCoR*
> 
> So I believe those of us having issues probably flashed from the latest test bios.. food for thought


So if i flash earlier version and then flash 0702, wont it cause the problem?


----------



## CCoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> So if i flash earlier version and then flash 0702, wont it cause the problem?


Tried using EC310 build once I was back up on 1501 (EC9845) but it wouldn't take. Same issues as before, reflashed 1501 again and I'm back to working. Also for anybody in the process of trying to fix the same issue some of us had, if it hangs on a 94 or 61, try hitting F1 key before giving up on it and restarting manually. I did that and it restarted automatically and then proceeded to boot into BIOS


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CCoR*
> 
> Tried using EC310 build once I was back up on 1501 (EC9845) but it wouldn't take. Same issues as before, reflashed 1501 again and I'm back to working. Also for anybody in the process of trying to fix the same issue some of us had, if it hangs on a 94 or 61, try hitting F1 key before giving up on it and restarting manually. I did that and it restarted automatically and then proceeded to boot into BIOS


ok. tell me if you are successful. I will wait for it.


----------



## CCoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> ok. tell me if you are successful. I will wait for it.


Once I was on 1501 (EC9854), I flashed test bios 0052 and all is well again. EC still on 9854.. so much for going back to 310 lmao

At least my mobo isn't bricked..


----------



## gagac1971

my god...after reading last pages i will ONLY flash bios if is finnal release for sure....i am on 1701 and will wait until will apear os asus site...


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CCoR*
> 
> Once I was on 1501 (EC9854), I flashed test bios 0052 and all is well again. EC still on 9854.. so much for going back to 310 lmao
> 
> At least my mobo isn't bricked..


Is the MBEC release order below right?
EC 310 -> EC 9854 -> EC 312


----------



## Dr. Vodka

I don't know what the hell some people are doing with their boards on the last few pages. Why is BIOS 0702 even around again? Why are you guys messing with the EC firmware itself, again? Flash the entire package as provided and avoid issues. It's not that hard.

Your board doesn't boot with 0020? Do a flashback with the provided specific USB port and a USB drive back to 1701 or whatever version you were fine with before, then wait for the final AGESA 1.0.7.1 release.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr. Vodka*
> 
> I don't know what the hell some people are doing with their boards on the last few pages. Why is BIOS 0702 even around again? Why are you guys messing with the EC firmware itself, again? Flash the entire package as provided and avoid issues. It's not that hard.
> 
> Your board doesn't boot with 0020? Do a flashback with the provided specific USB port and a USB drive back to 1701 or whatever version you were fine with before, then wait for the final AGESA 1.0.7.1 release.


loool my god...sitting here and....thinking...why the hell you need to test beta bios?ok we need to test them but...sorry me not...


----------



## gagac1971

i was test some time ago overclock of my memorys which are g skill 32 gb-8*8 gb and messed up all,had some 1 hour until i menage to reset memory and from there nothing else...just stick on default overclock which is 2900 mhz...


----------



## gagac1971

hey guys will need your help...
i have g skill F4-2800C15Q-32GVR memorys

Series Ripjaws V
Memory Type DDR4
Capacity 32GB (8GBx4)
Multi-Channel Kit Dual Channel Kit
Tested Speed 2800MHz
Tested Latency 15-15-15-35
Tested Voltage 1.25v
Registered/Unbuffered Unbuffered
Error Checking Non-ECC
SPD Speed 2133MHz
SPD Voltage 1.20v
Fan lncluded No
Height 42 mm / 1.65 inch
Warranty Limited Lifetime
Features Intel XMP 2.0 (Extreme Memory Profile) Ready
here is complete info.
can somebody help me in how to overclock this things?
i am using ryzen 1800x whit asus crosshair 6 hero on 1701 bios...


----------



## gagac1971

wierd thing but in cpuz timings are diferent from fabric value...
here is screen pic...


----------



## CCoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> Is the MBEC release order below right?
> EC 310 -> EC 9854 -> EC 312


Would also like clarification on this


----------



## The Sandman

This is at least the third time this thread has gone through this








This was posted less than two days ago. How much easier can it be said?



http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/29930#post_26460278


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hiya Gup, nice to see you around again, thought you left this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any news you can share with us?


Hi ya chap!







.

Never left, just read/observe thread mainly, nothing new mate on my end. TBH Ryzen/C6H I'm not using at present, TR/ZE is in use. I may in a week or two find time to build the C6H up.


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CCoR*
> 
> Would also like clarification on this


Just let me know if you get back to EC 310 successfully.


----------



## Timur Born

I get to choose from three different BIOS versions now:

9920: 3950 + 3333-C14, about 67 ns latency, shutdown stable, PCIe enumeration bug
1701: 3950 + 3333-C14, about 67 ns latency, *not* shutdown stable, PCIe enumeration bug fixed
0020: 3950 + 3333-C14, about 70 ns latency, shutdown stable, PCIe enumeration bug fixed

I was not able to compensate the slower memory latency with higher memory or CPU clocks in 0020, so I am currently back to 9920 and have to live with the PCIe enumeration bug.


----------



## dorbot

What is the stock EC version that came with the motherboard?


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I get to choose from three different BIOS versions now:
> 
> 9920: 3950 + 3333-C14, about 67 ns latency, shutdown stable, PCIe enumeration bug
> 1701: 3950 + 3333-C14, about 67 ns latency, *not* shutdown stable, PCIe enumeration bug fixed
> 0020: 3950 + 3333-C14, about 70 ns latency, shutdown stable, PCIe enumeration bug fixed
> 
> I was not able to compensate the slower memory latency with higher memory or CPU clocks in 0020, so I am currently back to 9920 and have to live with the PCIe enumeration bug.


I think you better stay at 9920. Some users are saying that they are facing higher latency with bios 0020 version. I don't know if this is due to AGESA 1071 however it seems that this bios version increases little bit of memory latency which is undesirable.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I get to choose from three different BIOS versions now:
> 
> 9920: 3950 + 3333-C14, about 67 ns latency, shutdown stable, PCIe enumeration bug
> 1701: 3950 + 3333-C14, about 67 ns latency, *not* shutdown stable, PCIe enumeration bug fixed
> 0020: 3950 + 3333-C14, about 70 ns latency, shutdown stable, PCIe enumeration bug fixed
> 
> I was not able to compensate the slower memory latency with higher memory or CPU clocks in 0020, so I am currently back to 9920 and have to live with the PCIe enumeration bug.


Why do you revert back? Only for that .3 lower RAM latency?


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> What is the stock EC version that came with the motherboard?


i think it depends on the date you purchase the C6H. I think the first ones came with EC 310.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> I think you better stay at 9920. Some users are saying that they are facing higher latency with bios 0020 version. I don't know if this is due to AGESA 1071 however it seems that this bios version increases little bit of memory latency which is undesirable.


Its undesirable yes, but i don't think you will ever notice it in every day tasks other than benchmarks to be honest.

I finally got my system stable and working perfectly so i am not going to try this BIOS after these horror story's in order to get tangled in endlessly tuning and fixin what wasn't broken in the first place. I wait for stable release.


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its undesirable yes, but i don't think you will ever notice it in every day tasks other than benchmarks to be honest.
> 
> I finally got my system stable and working perfectly so i am not going to try this BIOS after these horror story's in order to get tangled in endlessly tuning and fixin what wasn't broken in the first place. I wait for stable release.


Yes I agree it is not easy to notice the difference in every day tasks. However, we are overclockers, and we work on to improve every figures which we feel valuable. To me or maybe to some people, reducing memory latency by 3 may mean something.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hey guys will need your help...
> i have g skill F4-2800C15Q-32GVR memorys
> 
> Series Ripjaws V
> Memory Type DDR4
> Capacity 32GB (8GBx4)
> Multi-Channel Kit Dual Channel Kit
> Tested Speed 2800MHz
> Tested Latency 15-15-15-35
> Tested Voltage 1.25v
> Registered/Unbuffered Unbuffered
> Error Checking Non-ECC
> SPD Speed 2133MHz
> SPD Voltage 1.20v
> Fan lncluded No
> Height 42 mm / 1.65 inch
> Warranty Limited Lifetime
> Features Intel XMP 2.0 (Extreme Memory Profile) Ready
> here is complete info.
> can somebody help me in how to overclock this things?
> i am using ryzen 1800x whit asus crosshair 6 hero on 1701 bios...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> Those are Hynix I used to have those and max You get will be around 2933mhz cl14
> 
> Yes I agree it is not easy to notice the difference in every day tasks. However, we are overclockers, and we work on to improve every figures which we feel valuable. To me or maybe to some people, reducing memory latency by 3 may mean something.


You are not alone. I can spend whole week to get 0.02


----------



## CCoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> Just let me know if you get back to EC 310 successfully.


couldn't.. Stuck on 9854
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> Yes I agree it is not easy to notice the difference in every day tasks. However, we are overclockers, and we work on to improve every figures which we feel valuable. To me or maybe to some people, reducing memory latency by 3 may mean something.


Hence why we have C6H, most of us enjoy the trial and error games







Even though it might lead to soft brick...hahaha


----------



## mijotter

Hey guys. In the process of a new build in over 8 years. I have the 1800x and I got the 32gb Ripjaws GVK sticks at 3200.

What are the odds of me hitting that 3200 stock? Do I need to do anything specific?

I was reading and a couple said that you should put the 2 sticks in the 2 and 4 spot from the cpu cooler. Is this accurate?

Thank you.

On a side note, I'm pretty sure every other 370 mobo has gone on sale during the holiday season except for the Crosshair


----------



## BoMbY

Is there a reason why BankGroupSwap is disabled per default for Dual Ranked modules in BIOS 0020/AGESA 1071?


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> You are not alone. I can spend whole week to get 0.02


Same here. Thats why I have good scores and performance. Not obsessed at alle


----------



## MrXL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I get to choose from three different BIOS versions now:
> 
> 9920: 3950 + 3333-C14, about 67 ns latency, shutdown stable, PCIe enumeration bug
> 1701: 3950 + 3333-C14, about 67 ns latency, *not* shutdown stable, PCIe enumeration bug fixed
> 0020: 3950 + 3333-C14, about 70 ns latency, shutdown stable, PCIe enumeration bug fixed
> 
> I was not able to compensate the slower memory latency with higher memory or CPU clocks in 0020, so I am currently back to 9920 and have to live with the PCIe enumeration bug.


Mmm, I am still on 9920 (+EC312) and haven't bothered to much with other builds as 9920 is quite stable for me running a moderate overclock on 1600X being 3900mhz and 3200mhz cl14 stilt save presets.

However, 9920 still contains bugs and going forward is a sort of "unsupported" build / framework. I mean all new biosses and hopefully additional fixes will be based on Agesa 1071.

Therefore, once the 'stable' 1071 release build comes out on Asus website, I intend to move forward and hope for the best. Accepting some increase in latency in the process


----------



## chroniclard

For me other than slightly higher latency it seems comparable to what I had before.

Might just leave it and enjoy some gaming while official release arrives.







-


----------



## Joossens

Long time lurker having some issues with my new Ryzen7 1700.
Selected following hardware for my new build thinking all would work well:
R7 1700/C6H/gskill F4-3200C14D-16GTZR (wich I think is B-die)

So started bios was 1203 I think, went in Bios to load optimized defaults.
Put in usb to install windows==>get the windows logo but then code 8.
Back to bios...selected all DOCP profiles==>code 8 except for DOCP4 that puts bclk to 120 and memory to 3200

So Install windows10 and ryzen master.
Back to bios standard DOCP ram 3200 BCLK 100 ==>it boots! And it's stable when using IBT.
But I notice it's not downclocking.
Look at power profile and minimum setting is 100%
As soon as I lower the minimum setting it and it starts downclocking: immediate code 8....

Is my chip dead? When I set it to Ryzen power profile with default 90% minimum processor state and wait for it to Idle/downclock it will code 8.
I even tried to set voltage to offset +0.05 and manual 1.35V to give it some extra juice but it will always code 8 when it downclocks to 2.7Ghz.

Don't know what I'm doing wrong, can someone shed some light on this? Did I miss some setting in bios?

Thanks in advance


----------



## alexp999

Managed to get 2933 CL14 stable with 0020 compared to 2800 CL14 on 9920.

That's without any further tinkering than just setting 14-16-16-16-32 and 1.35V.

I think that's about the best I'm looking at with possibly the worst memory for Ryzen, lol.

I'm not buying any more memory, the price is around double what I paid now.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Why do you revert back? Only for that .3 lower RAM latency?


Beta BIOS I know vs. a Beta BIOS I do not know.

And I lately spend hours and days on tasks that had me waiting for the CPU to finish computing over and over again, so every bit counts (and I still consider getting a 8700K for its considerably higher single/dual thread performance).


----------



## zonicate

Hello,
i'm new in ryzen world and I try to have my ram to 3466 VLL.

I have G.Skill F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR pack, and I use only 2 bars. With RTC v1.01 I have this result:



I don't understand why i have 0 for MEMCLK Ratio, values appear as broken. In BIOS I have choosen 3200 MHz and timing template 3200 1.4v fast. I use W10 Pro last version.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Beta BIOS I know vs. a Beta BIOS I do not know.
> 
> And I lately spend hours and days on tasks that had me waiting for the CPU to finish computing over and over again, so every bit counts (and I still consider getting a 8700K for its considerably higher single/dual thread performance).


Alright, valid point indeed. I hear ya man, been in the same boat which is why i am reluctant to flash this new BIOS as i am stable now and don't feel the need to redo everything.


----------



## CentroX

Whats the latest beta bios?


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CentroX*
> 
> Whats the latest beta bios?


Not sure if we've had a Beta BIOS since 1701, though i could be wrong. 9902 maybe?
This latest one, 0020, is a test BIOS (pre-beta).


----------



## 1usmus

*@Elmor*

1)



Spoiler: 960PRO 512



intel


ryzen 0020


ryzen 1501


windows reinstalled, tried the driver M.2 2.0, 2.1, 2.2, 2.3, does not help



2)
Quote:


> 1) It's not artificially limited, at least not by us. Once again, those additional settings are for Bristol Ridge only, they don't work on Summit Ridge. Plug a Bristol Ridge chip and they will be unlocked. Why do you say you're forbidden to regulate CLDO_VDDP? It's fully available in all bioses (previously it was the separate VDDP voltage, later moved by AMD under internal LDO control).


You provide knowingly false information. DQS has no relation to the processor generation.These settings are responsible for the synchronization of signals on the buses.
https://www.bit-tech.net/reviews/tech/memory/the_secrets_of_pc_memory_part_3/3/


----------



## porschedrifter

Are there newer bios updates other than what's found on Asus' site or is 1701 the latest and best option for now?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porschedrifter*
> 
> Are there newer bios updates other than what's found on Asus' site or is 1701 the latest and best option for now?


1701 is the latest and best option, yes.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *@Elmor*
> 
> 960PRO 512
> 
> intel
> 
> 
> ryzen 0020
> 
> 
> ryzen 1501
> 
> 
> windows reinstalled, tried the driver M.2 2.0, 2.1, 2.2, 2.3, does not help


I don't see a problem here? You do know that storage benchmarks can vary wildly after each run..? OR if i am missing something plz point it out.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't see a problem here? You do know that storage benchmarks can vary wildly after each run..? OR if i am missing something plz point it out.


The Polaris controller does not suffer speed degradation when the storage is full. For example 4K Q31TI, speed will be 400 even if the memory is empty.

again test on intel


speed is almost 2 times lower, this is not normal


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zonicate*
> 
> Hello,
> i'm new in ryzen world and I try to have my ram to 3466 VLL.
> 
> I have G.Skill F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR pack, and I use only 2 bars. With RTC v1.01 I have this result:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why i have 0 for MEMCLK Ratio, values appear as broken. In BIOS I have choosen 3200 MHz and timing template 3200 1.4v fast. I use W10 Pro last version.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Are you running RTC as an admin in windows? Also make sure that you run RTC first, before CPUZ and that you don't have any other monitoring software active (hwinfo etc.).


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Hi ya chap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Never left, just read/observe thread mainly, nothing new mate on my end. TBH Ryzen/C6H I'm not using at present, TR/ZE is in use. I may in a week or two find time to build the C6H up.


@gupsterg How do you like your TR? I was thinking of picking one up, but it seems the memory OC on quad channel is even harder to get stable and fast than on the C6H. It also appears that getting all 16 stable at 4ghz + is also less likely than on the Ryzen.

I still have my HEDT build on hold until I figure out what CPU to go with. So for now I have the case and all the water cooling gear just sitting on the bench waiting for the CPU and MB.

So I will either go 1950X/ZE or 7960X/ROG RAMPAGE VI APEX


----------



## zonicate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Are you running RTC as an admin in windows? Also make sure that you run RTC first, before CPUZ and that you don't have any other monitoring software active (hwinfo etc.).


Yes, I run RTC as admin, it's the first launched tool and I don't have any other monitoring software active :S
Thanks!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't see a problem here? You do know that storage benchmarks can vary wildly after each run..? OR if i am missing something plz point it out.
> 
> 
> 
> The Polaris controller does not suffer speed degradation when the storage is full. For example 4K Q31TI, speed will be 400 even if the memory is empty.
> 
> again test on intel
> 
> 
> speed is almost 2 times lower, this is not normal
Click to expand...

If you're comparing results from Intel to Ryzen don't waste your time. Different platforms will never compare equally


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porschedrifter*
> 
> Are there newer bios updates other than what's found on Asus' site or is 1701 the latest and best option for now?


Yes.
There is a new test bios with AGESA 1007 (if you missed it) http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/29920#post_26460267

As far as best? It's which ever works best for you (gives best results) IMHO. I'm not aware of any major performance improvements between them so far.
For me 9920 is still King but as of yet had no time to try 0020. Hoping to give it a shot later today. Fingers crossed


----------



## 1usmus

*3333CL14 DUAL RANK*


CAD_BUS auto
CLDO_VDDP 0.700
RTT RZQ7/RZQ3/RZQ/1
procODT 68.6

0020 really very good bios


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mijotter*
> 
> Hey guys. In the process of a new build in over 8 years. I have the 1800x and I got the 32gb Ripjaws GVK sticks at 3200.
> 
> What are the odds of me hitting that 3200 stock? Do I need to do anything specific?
> 
> I was reading and a couple said that you should put the 2 sticks in the 2 and 4 spot from the cpu cooler. Is this accurate?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> On a side note, I'm pretty sure every other 370 mobo has gone on sale during the holiday season except for the Crosshair


}}

Which sticks? I have Ripjaws V 3200(2x16GB) CL 16 memory at 3066 with 0052 geardown disabled, 2T, ProcODT 80. I haven't had the chance to try 0020 just yet(work and Thanksgiving have gotten in the way, and I want to be ready to flashback to 0052 if 0020 doesn't like me).


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Yes.
> There is a new test bios with AGESA 1007 (if you missed it) http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/29920#post_26460267
> 
> As far as best? It's which ever works best for you (gives best results) IMHO. I'm not aware of any major performance improvements between them so far.
> For me 9920 is still King but as of yet had no time to try 0020. Hoping to give it a shot later today. Fingers crossed


The real improvements have been in getting memory to 3200 and above with each AGESA version. Many people seem to be able to hit higher speeds with 0020 so far, but a number are getting 0d post codes and need to use flashback to 1701 or 0052 to get their system functional again.


----------



## beardlessduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 1701 is the latest and best option, yes.


0020 is newer and much better for me. 1701 was the worst BIOS for me in terms of maximum clock speed on the CPU, CPU voltage and RAM timings and I've owned the Crosshair 6 since day one. 1701 may be the best for some people but it was the worst in my experience. For the record, I'm using an 1800x at 3.95MHz @ < 1.4V, 32GB (4x 8gb) @ 3466MHZ (16-16-16-34), 2x 1080TI, Samsung 960 EVO.


----------



## Anty

I forgot to ask - do p-states work now as expected (apply voltage from state without offset thing)?


----------



## andyliu

I normally only read and learn without replying message; but I have recently reading something regarding to EC1 version so I start paying attention to it when enter UEFI.

I start noticed that it have sometimes not displayed properly and often comes with weird result
sometimes it will be the wrong CPU temp like -4C
sometimes it will simply freeze when I try to navigate thru the UEFI menu
sometimes it will have crazy amount of voltage displayed in the UEFI menu.

this makes me wonder if that is the main reason for my board to behave weird with qcode -06 0E 0D on boot randomly (like every 4-5 boot).

it's the same for previous bios and I used to just assume it's display glitch; however, it start to look like it's related to why my C6H behave weird sometime.
I have attached few picture that I took today after another weird boot issue and I decided to update to test bios.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/EDAd3XGKzyYY7pMi2


I have also tried pulled the battery, hold power button while unplug psu, reseat everything and refrash bios few times, but doesn't seem to help.

Would be grateful if anyone has any suggestion









Happy Holiday









spec: 1700x
mb: C6H
ram flare X 3200Mhz -16*2
only use DOCP standard for now.


----------



## Anty

Something is really f... up - they should display the same all the time. This may explain error codes during bootup.


----------



## andyliu

I was actually able to narrow it down and it is caused by memory o.c

As soon as I change it back to default, and regardless how many time I enter bios, it stays normal.
As soon as I change memory frequency and saved, the next time I enter BIOS, the EC1 version will have issue to be read properly, and that's when I start experience all the weird issue randomly.
I also try 2 dim at a time, has same issue.
makes no sense the memory o.c will only causing issue to EC1 version read out but not others.

I think my flare x ram has been running stable 3200Mhz, and only really experience issue to boot/reboot.
sometimes when trying to reboot windows, system will be shutdown completely and boot up itself.
and sometimes system will stuck @ 06 (~85%) 0E (~10%) 0d(5%) every 4-5 boot.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> The Polaris controller does not suffer speed degradation when the storage is full. For example 4K Q31TI, speed will be 400 even if the memory is empty.
> 
> again test on intel
> 
> 
> speed is almost 2 times lower, this is not normal


Comparing to Intel is completely pointless, as we all know they're stronger than AMD.

A good test would be comparing against different motherboards (Gigabyte and MSI) with same setup and settings. At least that way you could narrow down if the boards are handling NVMe differently.


----------



## chonk

After 6 months with this mobo, I switched to MSI B350 Tomahawk. Seriously, I've never had worst experience than this mobo.

Recently I asked you guys here about Q-Code 8 error on this motherboard. Some said that I should look into CPU and reseat it. I did that. There was no solution. I even replaced my noctua fan with the new one.

Actually first day with this motherboard, I bought Cooler Master Liquid Cooler. But when I installed it, it got exploded because CPU heat boiled it. And CM refunded me after it. Because we never thought it was the motherboard which was broken.

So after your suggestions here, I decided to change my cooler again. I bought Kraken X62 AIO and installed it. I tried all different headers with possibilites. But no solution. CPU was overheating with 85 Celcius. It didn't even boot and it started to boil new cooler again.

I gave up, I went to store. I bought MSI B350 motherboard. Came home, installed it. Everything works perfectly. RAM's are stable. No cold boot. CPU is at 27-30 Celcius on idle. Fans are working as they intended to be. My benchmark scores are high. My computer now can go into sleep and when it woke up there's no weird fan issues. My temperatures are correct and there's no need to tweak in BIOS for correcting them.

Why did I waste my time with this motherboard? I don't know. I'm going to send this mobo to ASUS. I don't know if they can fix or replace this board. But since many people having issues, I don't think I will use it again.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *@Elmor*
> 2)
> You provide knowingly false information. DQS has no relation to the processor generation.These settings are responsible for the synchronization of signals on the buses.
> https://www.bit-tech.net/reviews/tech/memory/the_secrets_of_pc_memory_part_3/3/


I'm not saying DQS settings does not exist on both platforms, but they're only exposed to us on Bristol Ridge. These settings don't do anything on Summit Ridge.


----------



## Cpt Phasma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chonk*
> 
> After 6 months with this mobo, I switched to MSI B350 Tomahawk. Seriously, I've never had worst experience than this mobo.
> 
> Recently I asked you guys here about Q-Code 8 error on this motherboard. Some said that I should look into CPU and reseat it. I did that. There was no solution. I even replaced my noctua fan with the new one.
> 
> Actually first day with this motherboard, I bought Cooler Master Liquid Cooler. But when I installed it, it got exploded because CPU heat boiled it. And CM refunded me after it. Because we never thought it was the motherboard which was broken.
> 
> So after your suggestions here, I decided to change my cooler again. I bought Kraken X62 AIO and installed it. I tried all different headers with possibilites. But no solution. CPU was overheating with 85 Celcius. It didn't even boot and it started to boil new cooler again.
> 
> I gave up, I went to store. I bought MSI B350 motherboard. Came home, installed it. Everything works perfectly. RAM's are stable. No cold boot. CPU is at 27-30 Celcius on idle. Fans are working as they intended to be. My benchmark scores are high. My computer now can go into sleep and when it woke up there's no weird fan issues. My temperatures are correct and there's no need to tweak in BIOS for correcting them.
> 
> Why did I waste my time with this motherboard? I don't know. I'm going to send this mobo to ASUS. I don't know if they can fix or replace this board. But since many people having issues, I don't think I will use it again.


An MSI B350 Tomahawk? MSI boards are notorious for using crap components... Whatever works, I guess. All I can say is good luck trying to overclock on that board. Personally, I would have kept the C6H, RMA'ed to ASUS in the hopes they could fix/replace it...something...but that's just me.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> The Polaris controller does not suffer speed degradation when the storage is full. For example 4K Q31TI, speed will be 400 even if the memory is empty.
> 
> again test on intel
> 
> 
> speed is almost 2 times lower, this is not normal


Dude, there is nothing wrong with these scores... Don't create problems were none exist.. Comparing AMD to Intel is useless as it is an completely different platform and Intel always scores higher because of better IPC.. You never ever notice the difference in everyday tasks.


----------



## zulex

Hey guy, what stress tests do you use for CPU and RAM stability? I am currently using Asus Realbench and Memtest86 7.4. Any other recommendations?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beardlessduck*
> 
> 0020 is newer and much better for me. 1701 was the worst BIOS for me in terms of maximum clock speed on the CPU, CPU voltage and RAM timings and I've owned the Crosshair 6 since day one. 1701 may be the best for some people but it was the worst in my experience. For the record, I'm using an 1800x at 3.95MHz @ < 1.4V, 32GB (4x 8gb) @ 3466MHZ (16-16-16-34), 2x 1080TI, Samsung 960 EVO.


Alright, thnx for the feedback.

Can you tell me the difference you notice on this new 0020 BIOS? I mean in voltages etc? I might want to give this BIOS a try as i am always up for better overclocking or lower voltage.


----------



## chonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt Phasma*
> 
> An MSI B350 Tomahawk? MSI boards are notorious for using crap components... Whatever works, I guess. All I can say is good luck trying to overclock on that board. Personally, I would have kept the C6H, RMA'ed to ASUS in the hopes they could fix/replace it...something...but that's just me.


I don't really need to overclock my CPU. I just adjusted my DDR4's to 3200Mhz. CH6 couldn't even handle this with stability. So this mobo handle it. Surely, when you look at components, they are not looking like CH6's. But since they are not functioning good, what's the point?

If B350 board performans better and CH6 X370 board can't perform good and full of bugs, ASUS should of think about it. There's always problems with CH6. You need to track forums to fix every problem. All I expect from a motherboard is stability.


----------



## Cpt Phasma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chonk*
> 
> I don't really need to overclock my CPU. I just adjusted my DDR4's to 3200Mhz. CH6 couldn't even handle this with stability. So this mobo handle it. Surely, when you look at components, they are not looking like CH6's. But since they are not functioning good, what's the point?
> 
> If B350 board performans better and CH6 X370 board can't perform good and full of bugs, ASUS should of think about it. There's always problems with CH6. You need to track forums to fix every problem. All I expect from a motherboard is stability.


Still, I think you should have a look at this topic for a little insight, regardless if you're not overclocking:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624051/vrm-on-the-new-am4-motherboards

It's a long thread (but no where near as long as this one lol) but it's full of great information


----------



## OrionBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chonk*
> 
> I don't really need to overclock my CPU. I just adjusted my DDR4's to 3200Mhz. CH6 couldn't even handle this with stability. So this mobo handle it. Surely, when you look at components, they are not looking like CH6's. But since they are not functioning good, what's the point?
> 
> If B350 board performans better and CH6 X370 board can't perform good and full of bugs, ASUS should of think about it. There's always problems with CH6. You need to track forums to fix every problem. All I expect from a motherboard is stability.


So if you only want stability, what are doing with Ryzen at all? This is a new platform and there are things to iron out. The second generation Ryzen CPUs and motherboards will probably be better but for the time being we are all Beta testers... It is like that with every new platform. The C6H is getting better and better over time and will probably get more stable in the future but you can't expect a board that have been heavily modified for overclocking to perform the same as a B350 board that has only one job, to work...


----------



## chonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrionBG*
> 
> So if you only want stability, what are doing with Ryzen at all? This is a new platform and there are things to iron out. The second generation Ryzen CPUs and motherboards will probably be better but for the time being we are all Beta testers... It is like that with every new platform. The C6H is getting better and better over time and will probably get more stable in the future but you can't expect a board that have been heavily modified for overclocking to perform the same as a B350 board that has only one job, to work...


So you mean X370 boards can't be used for just work?
I bought CH6 with paying much more than other boards, because I wanted stability. Since I'm rendering videos and Ryzen have better performance on that, I wanted to buy it. I didn't want to be a Beta Tester or something. I just wanted to use it as it was advertised.


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chonk*
> 
> So you mean X370 boards can't be used for just work?
> I bought CH6 with paying much more than other boards, because I wanted stability. Since I'm rendering videos and Ryzen have better performance on that, I wanted to buy it. I didn't want to be a Beta Tester or something. I just wanted to use it as it was advertised.


Well then, since you don't own a C6H anymore, you are in the wrong thread anyway.
Good luck with your new board. Bye.


----------



## OrionBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chonk*
> 
> So you mean X370 boards can't be used for just work?
> I bought CH6 with paying much more than other boards, because I wanted stability. Since I'm rendering videos and Ryzen have better performance on that, I wanted to buy it. I didn't want to be a Beta Tester or something. I just wanted to use it as it was advertised.


And you chose the wrong platform for that. Don't get me wrong, I like my Ryzen system a lot but this is not a production/work quality and stability wise. At least not yet. I you wanted a work horse then you should have gone with something last generation and tested over time like the X99 + 6800 or the 6900 from Intel. Those will work 24/7 and with almost any RAM.
Ryzen is still a new platform and AMD/Board manufacturers are working on making it better. For the time being Ryzen more like a new toy or challenge for people like us in these forums, to play with them, test and find all the bugs that AMD have missed...


----------



## chonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> Well then, since you don't own a C6H anymore, you are in the wrong thread anyway.
> Good luck with your new board. Bye.


Nope. I still have it. Didn't trash it yet. I'm here until RMA.
What's the problem?


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chonk*
> 
> Nope. I still have it. Didn't trash it yet. I'm here until RMA.
> What's the problem?


That you are whiny ***** who is focusing and only seeing his own problems.
You don't provide useful information here and from your 10 posts 9 are about how ****ty everything is.
Perhaps you just had a faulty chip (out of 10000), perhaps you just did something wrong. But yes, the whole platform is bull**** and blablabla.

I hate these people here who just come to talk bull**** and whine around:

"here you have a new BETA/TEST BIOS. It is for testing, no stability guaranteed..."
*"*** I installed that new BIOS and everything is bull****, it has bugs. How can it has bugs? omg omg omg It's like I'm a beta tester **** you ASUS hurr durr"*

"**** I wanted to overlock to 4 Ghz, cause I saw people doing it, but I have no ******* idea about overclocking, I just put some numbers in fields I saw by searching on google. IT DOESN'T WORK. Bull**** Platform, **** ASUS. I'm going to Intel..."

etc. etc. etc.

If you have no useful information to share or are willing to SOLVE problems and look into them and instead are just here about to WHINE, then pls leave this thread (this not especially for you, but all people coming here)


----------



## 1usmus

*I measured the voltage on the C6H 0020 bios* with the UNI-T UTD2082C oscilloscope (sensitivity 2mv) checked with the old Soviet switchgear Ц4352 1981 (it does not have such frenzied sensitivity, but it showed surprisingly similar measurements to me)

CPU is exposed 1.3325 measurement 1.3327-1.3330 the mother shows 1.351-1.373 - everything is okay
Soc is exposed 0,9875 measurement 1,024 mother shows 1,024 - everything is okay
VDDP set to 0.900 measuring 0.910-0.920 mother shows 0.937 - within the limits of normal
DRAM is exposed 1,375 measurement 1,398-1,402 mother shows 1,417 is a horror

For a stable overclocking of RAM such a mess is unacceptable









The second.

I found the reason why AIDA demonstrates inflated values. Most of the monitoring programs the frequency of the BCLK sees not 100 and 70 to 80.
For example this screenshot

lower left corner


----------



## Batuhano

For the first time DOCP worked with no problems with the 0020 beta bios. I had 3600 Mhz ram speed with blck OC before ( bios 1701) but this is the first time I reached 3600Mhz with blck 100.



I heard that there are successful results with higher ram speeds (over 3600mhz ram) with this new bios in this topic, I tried to find the related posts to see the detailed settings but couldn't find any results, could any one help to find?


----------



## wisepds

we are too familiarization with products unfinished or incompletes. IMO product should be 100% functional at date of sale. Imagine if that happened in cars? At 6 month, brakes will work fine... because is a new plataform of brakes....









We have paid a lot of money for something that not work as intended. I like OC, flash bios, reading the thread, and test-error test, but, i think @Chonk is right.


----------



## chonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> That you are whiny ***** who is focusing and only seeing his own problems.
> You don't provide useful information here and from your 10 posts 9 are about how ****ty everything is.
> Perhaps you just had a faulty chip (out of 10000), perhaps you just did something wrong. But yes, the whole platform is bull**** and blablabla.
> 
> I hate these people here who just come to talk bull**** and whine around:
> 
> "here you have a new BETA/TEST BIOS. It is for testing, no stability guaranteed..."
> *"*** I installed that new BIOS and everything is bull****, it has bugs. How can it has bugs? omg omg omg It's like I'm a beta tester **** you ASUS hurr durr"*
> 
> "**** I wanted to overlock to 4 Ghz, cause I saw people doing it, but I have no ******* idea about overclocking, I just put some numbers in fields I saw by searching on google. IT DOESN'T WORK. Bull**** Platform, **** ASUS. I'm going to Intel..."
> 
> etc. etc. etc.
> 
> If you have no useful information to share or are willing to SOLVE problems and look into them and instead are just here about to WHINE, then pls leave this thread (this not especially for you, but all people coming here)


That's what you think. I beleive I'm sharing useful information for those who looking to buy this buggy board. I bought this board to beleive it's perfect with reading comments of people like you. You can be a fanboy, you can praise what you bought just because you bought it. But I'm not gonna do that.

When I bought something with high price, I expect it to work as it advertised. That's it. And it doesn't. And I'm not the only one. You better leave internet to ignore reading all this problems.


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> we are too familiarization with products unfinished or incompletes. IMO product should be 100% functional at date of sale. Imagine if that happened in cars? At 6 month, brakes will work fine... because is a new plataform of brakes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have paid a lot of money for something that not work as intended. I like OC, flash bios, reading the thread, and test-error test, but, i think @Chonk is right.


Then don't whine here, nobody is interested in that.
Give it back, do RMA, write ASUS directly that you want your money back or whatever.


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chonk*
> 
> That's what you think. I beleive I'm sharing useful information for those who looking to buy this buggy board. I bought this board to beleive it's perfect with reading comments of people like you. You can be a fanboy, you can praise what you bought just because you bought it. But I'm not gonna do that.
> 
> When I bought something with high price, I expect it to work as it advertised. That's it. And it doesn't. And I'm not the only one. You better leave internet to ignore reading all this problems.


If you think this has something to do with being a "fanboy", then I'm really sorry for you.
But it's ok, go on. Most people (the one with skill and experience here / and no, I'm not talking about me) ignore you (people like you) anyway here.


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> Then don't whine here, nobody is interested in that.
> Give it back, do RMA, write ASUS directly that you want your money back or whatever.


I have my 1800x at 4000 Mhz, with my 32 GB DDR4 Cl14 with 0 problems and stable on 1701, i don't need a RMA, or anything, but i think chonk is right. You can tell us your opinion, but we can write our opinion too. Do not be angry


----------



## OrionBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> we are too familiarization with products unfinished or incompletes. IMO product should be 100% functional at date of sale. Imagine if that happened in cars? At 6 month, brakes will work fine... because is a new plataform of brakes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have paid a lot of money for something that not work as intended. I like OC, flash bios, reading the thread, and test-error test, but, i think @Chonk is right.


Many new car models nowadays have issues in the first year of their life! I've had two new cars from different manufacturers the last several years and they both had some issues in their first year...
The time when you get a tested and perfectly working product are long gone... Now everybody is a beta tester and at least in this case, with Ryzen I'm OK with it.


----------



## wisepds

Heheheeh it's true... Was not there a specific job as a tester? All fired...







I like test... at 4000 Mhz, Code 8 with IBT or Y-Crunch, + voltage, code 8, temp ok, more voltage... Stable with good Temp oooee!!!!!
It's a very nice sensation....







I like overclocking!


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Dude, there is nothing wrong with these scores... Don't create problems were none exist.. Comparing AMD to Intel is useless as it is an completely different platform and Intel always scores higher because of better IPC.. You never ever notice the difference in everyday tasks.


I hope everything is as you say


----------



## elmor

Test BIOS 0070 with AGESA 1.0.7.2a, guys who got stuck at 0d see if this will work better. SIO Temp offset after S3 resume still not fixed. (sha256 ab5c7a5e92dbe453e34d9eda64d78df23a2db0f6928eb9f577a63869fe7e308b)

*CPU Ratio adjustments in BIOS does not work*


----------



## alexp999

I did find on mine the 0d issue was caused by the display going to the wrong screen. It was going to my TV, which wasn't on at the time.

Once I unplugged and reconnected my main monitor it switched back correctly.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Test BIOS 0070 with AGESA 1.0.7.2a, guys who got stuck at 0d see if this will work better. SIO Temp offset after S3 resume still not fixed. (sha256 ab5c7a5e92dbe453e34d9eda64d78df23a2db0f6928eb9f577a63869fe7e308b)


Great !


----------



## alexp999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Test BIOS 0070 with AGESA 1.0.7.2a, guys who got stuck at 0d see if this will work better. SIO Temp offset after S3 resume still not fixed. (sha256 ab5c7a5e92dbe453e34d9eda64d78df23a2db0f6928eb9f577a63869fe7e308b)


I assume this still includes the cold boot fix?


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexp999*
> 
> I assume this still includes the cold boot fix?


Yup


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Test BIOS 0070 with AGESA 1.0.7.2a, guys who got stuck at 0d see if this will work better. SIO Temp offset after S3 resume still not fixed. (sha256 ab5c7a5e92dbe453e34d9eda64d78df23a2db0f6928eb9f577a63869fe7e308b)


Interesting, BGSA is gone from the bios settings and is automatically enabled by default with this BIOS.


----------



## zulex

i updated to 0070 but my clock is fixed at 3200 even if i enter cpu ratio 40.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> i updated to 0070 but my clock is fixed at 3200 even if i enter cpu ratio 40.


Yup can confirm, can't overclock. Multi doesn't work.


----------



## 1usmus

I confirm , only CPU 3200 ahaha









But memory 3333 dual rank work on procODT 60 (before only at 68.6)


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I confirm , only 3200 ahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But 3333 dual rank work on procODT 60 (before only at 68.6)


I am talking about cpu ratio.......


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> i updated to 0070 but my clock is fixed at 3200 even if i enter cpu ratio 40.


Thanks for testing, confirmed the bug. Added a note below the download link. I still want to see if the 0d issue is fixed.


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Test BIOS 0070 with AGESA 1.0.7.2a, guys who got stuck at 0d see if this will work better. SIO Temp offset after S3 resume still not fixed. (sha256 ab5c7a5e92dbe453e34d9eda64d78df23a2db0f6928eb9f577a63869fe7e308b)
> 
> *CPU Ratio adjustments in BIOS does not work*


elmor. sorry but i cant overclock with this bios. cpu ratio doesnt change.


----------



## 1usmus

P-state not work, manual fid did not work too









_________________________________________
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> elmor. sorry but i cant overclock with this bios. cpu ratio doesnt change.












there it is written that does not work


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> P-state not work, manual fid did not work too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there it is written that does not work


i just saw it now. i hope this cpu ratio bug is fixed soon.


----------



## beardlessduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Alright, thnx for the feedback.
> 
> Can you tell me the difference you notice on this new 0020 BIOS? I mean in voltages etc? I might want to give this BIOS a try as i am always up for better overclocking or lower voltage.


On 1701, if I set the multiplier higher than 39 for 100x39, the CPU would require above 1.4V to be perfectly stable. On 0020, I can do 100x39.75 and never hit 1.4V. Also, on 1701, I couldn't boot with my DDR4 at 3200MHz (4x8GB) at less than CL18. On 0020, I can be fully stable at CL16 with tighter timings all around and with the RAM at 3466MHz. It actually does boot with DDR4 at 3600+ but I haven't been able to stabilize it yet.


----------



## Anty

If Elmor is here maybe he will give some hint what CB15 bias does under the hood







and why it is not enabled by default (does it harm)?


----------



## OrionBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> If Elmor is here maybe he will give some hint what CB15 bias does under the hood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and why it is not enabled by default (does it harm)?


I think that those "bias-es" just optimize certain settings to give you some small boost in those specific programs. Harm probably no but it is possible that the "bias-ed" settings for one program will lower the scores on another...
At lease I think so...


----------



## Clukos

How can I update my EC? It's stuck at 9854 version for whatever reason.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> How can I update my EC? It's stuck at 9854 version for whatever reason.


http://www.mediafire.com/file/nsffgxwic59r8c1/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0096.zip

you have to install it, and then only the BIOS you need









p.s. you can install it using the "BIOS" button located next to the USB connectors


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chonk*
> 
> After 6 months with this mobo, I switched to MSI B350 Tomahawk. Seriously, I've never had worst experience than this mobo.
> 
> Recently I asked you guys here about Q-Code 8 error on this motherboard. Some said that I should look into CPU and reseat it. I did that. There was no solution. I even replaced my noctua fan with the new one.
> 
> Actually first day with this motherboard, I bought Cooler Master Liquid Cooler. But when I installed it, it got exploded because CPU heat boiled it. And CM refunded me after it. Because we never thought it was the motherboard which was broken.
> 
> So after your suggestions here, I decided to change my cooler again. I bought Kraken X62 AIO and installed it. I tried all different headers with possibilites. But no solution. CPU was overheating with 85 Celcius. It didn't even boot and it started to boil new cooler again.
> 
> I gave up, I went to store. I bought MSI B350 motherboard. Came home, installed it. Everything works perfectly. RAM's are stable. No cold boot. CPU is at 27-30 Celcius on idle. Fans are working as they intended to be. My benchmark scores are high. My computer now can go into sleep and when it woke up there's no weird fan issues. My temperatures are correct and there's no need to tweak in BIOS for correcting them.
> 
> Why did I waste my time with this motherboard? I don't know. I'm going to send this mobo to ASUS. I don't know if they can fix or replace this board. But since many people having issues, I don't think I will use it again.


the tomahawk seems to be a very good board for the b350 and its price/value mark

i have two friends now running this board,the bios seems to make things easier to get a decent result with (eg cpu and ram settings)

may i apoligise for the rather rude responces to your original post

not everyone feels this way about you merely stating you have changed boards due to not being able to get what you want from the first one
i dont see it as such a large whine or whinge etc ,you were quite calm and factual

you didnt expect to be on the edge of tweaking and tuning, you just bought it for the upmarket end of a brand you trust, its quite clear to see your point


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> How can I update my EC? It's stuck at 9854 version for whatever reason.


Don't do it. The risk for bricking is very high, and it wouldn't give you much of a benefit anyways.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Don't do it. The risk for bricking is very high, and it wouldn't give you much of a benefit anyways.


It didn't brick anything and I'm now able to boot into Windows with 3600CL15 with tight timings


----------



## blindrezo

Hey guys,

Unfortunately, I've been extremely busy with work and have not been able to keep up with things on the forum. I was wondering if Asus ever fixed the bug with using this board and their own Asus Essence STX II sound cards...? Yesterday I used my computer for a few hours, and it rebooted twice in a row, with the usual click sound that this card produces, each time I tried opening Discord...

Starting to wonder if I should just yank out the card and consider the 200 euros a write-off.


----------



## LicSqualo

Fantastic, with 0070 bios I solve my boot issue and I can run finally my first 1800 Infinity shot!

Ram at 3600 with the "3600 preset" without touch anything !!!! All in auto!









More info when reach a good timings configuration and a bios that allow more than 3200 Mhz


----------



## Clukos

New EC (0312) + 0020 BIOS:


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Thanks for testing, confirmed the bug. Added a note below the download link. I still want to see if the 0d issue is fixed.


Cant test that myself had no 0D problems :/


----------



## Batuhano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> New EC (0312) + 0020 BIOS:


@Clukos Good results mate, congrats.

Could you explain whats the EC and how it effects to the ram speeds? I even don't know how to find my mobo's EC version


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Batuhano*
> 
> @Clukos Good results mate, congrats.
> 
> Could you explain whats the EC and how it effects to the ram speeds? I even don't know how to find my mobo's EC version


I am not sure what the EC does to be honest, it just made a difference for RAM stability on my system. You can see your EC version at the BIOS start screen (should be EC1 and EC2).


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/nsffgxwic59r8c1/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0096.zip
> 
> you have to install it, and then only the BIOS you need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. you can install it using the "BIOS" button located next to the USB connectors


If i am correct it came with BIOS 1403. I have this EC1 is at 0312 ever since. Maybe it gets stuck on some flashes. I Think i updated mine by removing the MB battery and reset everything so the registers are empty which can load the new EC versions?

BIOS button is called BIOS Flash back btw


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I am not sure what the EC does to be honest, it just made a difference for RAM stability on my system. You can see your EC version at the BIOS start screen (should be EC1 and EC2).


Are you stable at 3600 MHz? I can boot at 3600 MHz but i don't think its stable, i am at 3466 MHz CL15 now and its rock stable for a couple of days now. Cl14 was running fine but i ran in some stability issues which i backed it off to CL15 and all is well now.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> If Elmor is here maybe he will give some hint what CB15 bias does under the hood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and why it is not enabled by default (does it harm)?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrionBG*
> 
> I think that those "bias-es" just optimize certain settings to give you some small boost in those specific programs. Harm probably no but it is possible that the "bias-ed" settings for one program will lower the scores on another...
> At lease I think so...


It's tuning a few undocumented options which we're honestly not 100% sure what they're for, but they increase performance in some scenarios







Something like prefetch size or cache prediction confidence level would be good guesses.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> It's tuning a few undocumented options which we're honestly not 100% sure what they're for, but they increase performance in some scenarios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something like prefetch size or cache prediction confidence level would be good guesses.


Must be iit boosts 650h/s to 700h/s when mining using cpu


----------



## Awsalli

0070 Bios, It gave a 0d error at 2933 MHz. 0020 bios Sometimes it gives a 0d error @ 2933 MHz. There is no error @ 2800 MHz.


----------



## Anty

So AMD is keeping joker hidden in its pocket.
Good to know there is still some room for future improvement


----------



## chroniclard

1701, 3333 14-14-14-30



0020, 3333 14-14-14-30



(Dunno why the readings CPU speed/mem speed are slightly off)

May as well have a go at 3466, though seem to spend more time messing about with Ryzen than actually using the PC







......


----------



## Ex0cet

Try disabling GearDown and PowerDown.

That will return latency to normal values.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Test BIOS 0070 with AGESA 1.0.7.2a, guys who got stuck at 0d see if this will work better. SIO Temp offset after S3 resume still not fixed. (sha256 ab5c7a5e92dbe453e34d9eda64d78df23a2db0f6928eb9f577a63869fe7e308b)
> 
> *CPU Ratio adjustments in BIOS does not work*


New bios now flashes and completes repost cycle without ended in 0d error.

Like you and others have mentioned my CPU is locked at 3.7 although the voltage is jumping from 1.225 to 1.5. In bios the CPU seems to be locked at 4.1 but that could be XFR, idk.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> New bios now flashes and completes repost cycle without ended in 0d error.
> 
> Like you and others have mentioned my CPU is locked at 3.7 although the voltage is jumping from 1.225 to 1.5. In bios the CPU seems to be locked at 4.1 but that could be XFR, idk.


If ya have 1800x it deffo is xfr.

@elmor this new beta does it have even newer microcide?? 0020 is 1.0.7.1 and noticet that 0070 is 1.0.7.2a would be grwat if we gad fixed 0070 fot tests. To be hobest this 0020 works so good on my setup id could leave ii as it is.


----------



## CCoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/nsffgxwic59r8c1/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0096.zip
> 
> you have to install it, and then only the BIOS you need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. you can install it using the "BIOS" button located next to the USB connectors


what EC version does this update to?


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> P-state not work, manual fid did not work too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there it is written that does not work


P-states work if you use ZenStates. I just set custom on 0,1 and 2 without changing values in BIOS.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CCoR*
> 
> what EC version does this update to?


0312







the newest and most stable


----------



## Dynomutt

Hi Everyone,

Long time lurker rare poster here,

I'm a little confused now, I just installed 0020 last night and it's working fine, is this the latest test bios? or is there a newer one?

Regards

Dyno


----------



## NFHSMatrix

Separate from you can not do OC, I noticed that windows task manager do not show memory speed
On the left side picture bios 020 default settings and on right bios 070 You can see that Latency go from 96.4 to 89.5


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> P-states work if you use ZenStates. I just set custom on 0,1 and 2 without changing values in BIOS.


Hmm. I tried this and it didn't work. maybe I'll try again in a bit.


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Hmm. I tried this and it didn't work. maybe I'll try again in a bit.


Works fine for me.

Global C-State Control to ON
Custom for 0, 1 and 2
Only set the p0 CPU frequency (think A1 = 4000, A2 = 4025, A3 = 4050...)
I use Offset voltage in extreme tweaker for CPU (dont use auto with pstates, manual should work if you need it...but using offset is recommended)
And most of the "basic" CPU settings (frequency, ratio..) in extreme tweaker on either Auto or their default (stock) values.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoony*
> 
> Works fine for me.
> 
> Global C-State Control to ON
> Custom for 0, 1 and 2
> Only set the p0 CPU frequency (think A1 = 4000, A2 = 4025, A3 = 4050...)
> I use Offset voltage in extreme tweaker for CPU (dont use auto with pstates, manual should work if you need it...but using offset is recommended)
> And most of the CPU settings in extreme tweaker on either Auto or their default values.


Thanks. I'll give it another shot in a few.


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Thanks. I'll give it another shot in a few.


Oh wait...
I think you might have meant the new Test bios.
I didnt try the test version yet, I meant it for 1701

Sorry about that if so








Still worth trying..


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoony*
> 
> Oh wait...
> I think you might have meant the new Test bios.
> I didnt try the test version yet, I meant 1701
> 
> Sorry about that if so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still worth trying..


Yeah, I meant 0070.


----------



## Dynomutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dynomutt*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Long time lurker rare poster here,
> 
> I'm a little confused now, I just installed 0020 last night and it's working fine, is this the latest test bios? or is there a newer one?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Dyno


Anyone? sorry for reposting myself but I think my question got missed because it was near the end of the last page.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dynomutt*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Long time lurker rare poster here,
> 
> I'm a little confused now, I just installed 0020 last night and it's working fine, is this the latest test bios? or is there a newer one?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Dyno


See below, from earlier today...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Test BIOS 0070 with AGESA 1.0.7.2a, guys who got stuck at 0d see if this will work better. SIO Temp offset after S3 resume still not fixed. (sha256 ab5c7a5e92dbe453e34d9eda64d78df23a2db0f6928eb9f577a63869fe7e308b)
> 
> *CPU Ratio adjustments in BIOS does not work*


----------



## Dynomutt

Thanks madman, its just there's all kinds of bios numbers mentioned in this thread and no seemingly obvious order to them so I wasn't sure.

is multi broke on this one, and if so can I still use P0 OC?

I appreciate your help.

Thanks

Dyno


----------



## Awsalli

Tested 0020 bios ,system is running stable at 2933 MHz. Sometimes when I want to turn on the system, it gives a 0d error, Why is this happening? There is a similar problem in 0070 BIOS. No problem at 2800 MHz, only booting 2933mhz.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dynomutt*
> 
> Thanks madman, its just there's all kinds of bios numbers mentioned in this thread and no seemingly obvious order to them so I wasn't sure.
> 
> is multi broke on this one, and if so can I still use P0 OC?
> 
> I appreciate your help.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dyno


Reading the responses of those who have flashed to 0070, neither manual multiplier adjustment nor P-state OCs work.


----------



## Dynomutt

Ok, Thanks, ill stick with 0020, it's working good for me.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blindrezo*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Unfortunately, I've been extremely busy with work and have not been able to keep up with things on the forum. I was wondering if Asus ever fixed the bug with using this board and their own Asus Essence STX II sound cards...? Yesterday I used my computer for a few hours, and it rebooted twice in a row, with the usual click sound that this card produces, each time I tried opening Discord...
> 
> Starting to wonder if I should just yank out the card and consider the 200 euros a write-off.


I have an Asus Essence STX, and have no issues with it other than if I try high BCLK overclocks, which I no longer need to do. It is the older model of what you have, but nevertheless should be comparable in terms of compatibility. The sound produced by these cards really is fantastic if you have the quality speakers or headphones necessary to appreciate it.


----------



## YoDevil

Bios 0096 is after the brick issue got fixed right? No risks in flashing?


----------



## oile

I am stable 3 hours of occt linpack 64bit with my [email protected] 3.85 @ 1.40 in bios and my flare X 3200 cl14 @ 3466 cl 15 Stilts presets with everything auto (even procodt) with 0020+ec312, Soc 1.1v Cldo auto. But I have to put the ram @1.41volts in bios.
Wich voltage are you using to take your B-die to 3466/3600?


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chonk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> That you are whiny ***** who is focusing and only seeing his own problems.
> You don't provide useful information here and from your 10 posts 9 are about how ****ty everything is.
> Perhaps you just had a faulty chip (out of 10000), perhaps you just did something wrong. But yes, the whole platform is bull**** and blablabla.
> 
> I hate these people here who just come to talk bull**** and whine around:
> 
> "here you have a new BETA/TEST BIOS. It is for testing, no stability guaranteed..."
> *"*** I installed that new BIOS and everything is bull****, it has bugs. How can it has bugs? omg omg omg It's like I'm a beta tester **** you ASUS hurr durr"*
> 
> "**** I wanted to overlock to 4 Ghz, cause I saw people doing it, but I have no ******* idea about overclocking, I just put some numbers in fields I saw by searching on google. IT DOESN'T WORK. Bull**** Platform, **** ASUS. I'm going to Intel..."
> 
> etc. etc. etc.
> 
> If you have no useful information to share or are willing to SOLVE problems and look into them and instead are just here about to WHINE, then pls leave this thread (this not especially for you, but all people coming here)
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you think. I beleive I'm sharing useful information for those who looking to buy this buggy board. I bought this board to beleive it's perfect with reading comments of people like you. You can be a fanboy, you can praise what you bought just because you bought it. But I'm not gonna do that.
> 
> When I bought something with high price, I expect it to work as it advertised. That's it. And it doesn't. And I'm not the only one. You better leave internet to ignore reading all this problems.
Click to expand...

I like useful information on a board that just works out of the box and I don't have waste my time trying to get things to work.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oile*
> 
> I am stable 3 hours of occt linpack 64bit with my [email protected] 3.85 @ 1.40 in bios and my flare X 3200 cl14 @ 3466 cl 15 Stilts presets with everything auto (even procodt) with 0020+ec312, Soc 1.1v Cldo auto. But I have to put the ram @1.41volts in bios.
> Wich voltage are you using to take your B-die to 3466/3600?


Mine run 3466MHz 14-13-13-26-1T @1.42v (Dram Voltage) in Bios 9920.
passes 8 1/2 hrs (1500%) on HCI Memtest


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






approx 60 minutes of IBT AVX 10 runs set to Custom (90%)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






90 minutes OCCT AVX


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






50 minute run on Y-Cruncher


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







AIDA64 score


Bios text file if interested

39253466tight11417_setting.txt 19k .txt file


----------



## y0bailey

@elmor

0070 fixed the 0d error for me.

Also looking to be 3200mhz stable with my hynix chips for the first time in a LONG TIME. Once I can overclock my CPU again, I'll poop in my pants!


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> On hold!


So, for @Ramad 310 provides the best results...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> New EC (0312) + 0020 BIOS:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> 0312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the newest and most stable


But for @Clukos and @1usmus it's 312.

I would have thought it'd be a single-rank vs dual-rank situation, but both Ramad and 1usmus are using dual-rank memory.

It'd be great to know what the differences really are.


----------



## CCoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> So, for @Ramad 310 provides the best results...
> 
> But for @Clukos and @1usmus it's 312.
> 
> I would have thought it'd be a single-rank vs dual-rank situation, but both Ramad and 1usmus are using dual-rank memory.
> 
> It'd be great to know what the differences really are.


How did you get to 310? Weren't you one of the ones that flashed Ramads special bios?


----------



## CCoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/nsffgxwic59r8c1/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0096.zip
> 
> you have to install it, and then only the BIOS you need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. you can install it using the "BIOS" button located next to the USB connectors


I went from 1501 to 0096 and kept getting 94 error. Any other way to get back on 312?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CCoR*
> 
> I went from 1501 to 0096 and kept getting 94 error. Any other way to get back on 312?


The safest way is to flash to 0003 then 0096 to get back to EC312. For some reason, some motherboards can't flash directly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> It'd be great to know what the differences really are.


I think it's better to let it be for now. Just make sure that your RAM VTTDDR is a bit higher than half of your RAM voltage and have the CPU 3.3V AUX set to 3.5V and you should be good.









A screenshot that shows the RAM running at higher speed does not mean the system is stable. It can only be stable if the memory controller allows it, which is so rare.


----------



## CCoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> The safest way is to flash to 0003 then 0096 to get back to EC312. For some reason, some motherboards can't flash directly.


As in flash back to back? Flash 0003 then without turning on, flash 0096 after its done flashing 0003?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CCoR*
> 
> As in flash back to back? Flash 0003 then without turning on, flash 0096 after its done flashing 0003?


1. Flashback 0003, turn on the PC when done, let it update then turn of the PC when it boots up (if you want to use Flashback in the next step).
2. Flashback or use Eazyflash to flash 0096, start the PC (if Flashback is used) when done and let it update EC. You should have EC312 now and can flash to any BIOS you like.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> The safest way is to flash to 0003 then 0096 to get back to EC312. For some reason, some motherboards can't flash directly.
> I think it's better to let it be for now. Just make sure that your RAM VTTDDR is a bit higher than half of your RAM voltage and have the CPU 3.3V AUX set to 3.5V and you should be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A screenshot that shows the RAM running at higher speed does not mean the system is stable. It can only be stable if the memory controller allows it, which is so rare.


Yup ryzen stability is all about imc/ram tbh im quite puzxled why amd went this way. Locking cache and infinity fabrick to memory speed.

I hope we gave it unlinked at zen 2 or 3.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Yup ryzen stability is all about imc/ram tbh im quite puzxled why amd went this way. Locking cache and infinity fabrick to memory speed.
> 
> I hope we gave it unlinked at zen 2 or 3.


I doubt it will be unlocked. AMD's memory controller is far too superior to Intel's memory controller and one of the reasons is that they have RAM and the controller linked. What is shown below is the amount of read errors that is generated by Intel compared to AMD. The study is not about memory controllers, but about a phenomenon called "Row Hammer" whereby 0s turns to 1s and the other way around. AMD's memory controller does much better in the example they show (page 4).



The study can be found here, if someone is interested in reading it: https://users.ece.cmu.edu/~yoonguk/papers/kim-isca14.pdf


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CCoR*
> 
> How did you get to 310? Weren't you one of the ones that flashed Ramads special bios?


I didn't... Started the RMA process today for my C6H.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> The safest way is to flash to 0003 then 0096 to get back to EC312. For some reason, some motherboards can't flash directly.
> I think it's better to let it be for now. Just make sure that your RAM VTTDDR is a bit higher than half of your RAM voltage and have the CPU 3.3V AUX set to 3.5V and you should be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A screenshot that shows the RAM running at higher speed does not mean the system is stable. It can only be stable if the memory controller allows it, which is so rare.


Never touched CPU 3.3V AUX before. Does it make a difference for CPU OC, RAM OC or both?


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> 1. Flashback 0003, turn on the PC when done, let it update then turn of the PC when it boots up (if you want to use Flashback in the next step).
> 2. Flashback or use Eazyflash to flash 0096, start the PC (if Flashback is used) when done and let it update EC. You should have EC312 now and can flash to any BIOS you like.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorbot*
> 
> PM Elmor, he will send you a link to a bios which will reflash the EC after flashing bios. You have to use flashback cos it is an earlier "not a proper bios" Then reflash bios of your choice.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CCoR*
> 
> As in flash back to back? Flash 0003 then without turning on, flash 0096 after its done flashing 0003?


I advise you to write to *Elmor* in private messages, the risk of turning into a brick is high


----------



## blindrezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> I have an Asus Essence STX, and have no issues with it other than if I try high BCLK overclocks, which I no longer need to do. It is the older model of what you have, but nevertheless should be comparable in terms of compatibility. The sound produced by these cards really is fantastic if you have the quality speakers or headphones necessary to appreciate it.


Hey man, I'm glad that's working out for you. Unfortunately, there are quite a lot of people with the same problem I'm experiencing, and apparently it's on ALL AM4 mobos. I'm just going to give up and remove it... *sigh*


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I doubt it will be unlocked. AMD's memory controller is far too superior to Intel's memory controller and one of the reasons is that they have RAM and the controller linked. What is shown below is the amount of read errors that is generated by Intel compared to AMD. The study is not about memory controllers, but about a phenomenon called "Row Hammer" whereby 0s turns to 1s and the other way around. AMD's memory controller does much better in the example they show (page 4).
> 
> 
> 
> The study can be found here, if someone is interested in reading it: https://users.ece.cmu.edu/~yoonguk/papers/kim-isca14.pdf


Well we see how it goes. I started digging on topic of the aux voltage. I was very curious what does it power?? For fun set it at 3.5 as You sugested. Noticed around 1.5c jump in temperature ill see what impact does it have on system stability.

Is i voltage from die to imc sort of a thing??


----------



## chroniclard

Latency comparison with power down, power down enable then power down disabled.

Enabled


Disabled


Not huge but some gains to be had.


----------



## Spectre73

I consider the latency improvement to be quite substantial.


----------



## lolerk52

What's power down? Haven't heard of this setting before.


----------



## Disassociative

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolerk52*
> 
> What's power down? Haven't heard of this setting before.


Well from one of AMDs community updates -

"Can modestly save system power, at the expense of higher DRAM latency, by putting DRAM into a quiescent state after a period of inactivity."

https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/05/25/community-update-4-lets-talk-dram


----------



## konjiki7

Just saw a few articles about AGESA 1.0.0.7 https://www.techpowerup.com/239061/asus-bios-change-log-reveals-new-ryzen-processors-incoming... Apparently it's out for b350 boards any idea when this will reach the CH6?


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konjiki7*
> 
> Just saw a few articles about AGESA 1.0.0.7 https://www.techpowerup.com/239061/asus-bios-change-log-reveals-new-ryzen-processors-incoming... Apparently it's out for b350 boards any idea when this will reach the CH6?


From what I read, end of this month.
Test BIOS is out already.

and its about AGESA 1.0.7.1

----
My specs: https://rog.asus.com/forum/member.php?397212-Neoony


----------



## konjiki7

I'm currently on 9943... i'm wondering if I should wait for 1.0.7.1 bios release or flash 1701 bios... What ec version does 1701 come with?


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konjiki7*
> 
> I'm currently on 9943... i'm wondering if I should wait for 1.0.7.1 bios release or flash 1701 bios... What ec version does 1701 come with?


I would say just, wait...its not worth figuring out 1701 (agesa 1.0.0.6) just few days from the next one.
Things might be quite different compared to 1701

But Iam currently running fine on 1701


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> So, for @Ramad 310 provides the best results...
> 
> But for @Clukos and @1usmus it's 312.
> 
> I would have thought it'd be a single-rank vs dual-rank situation, but both Ramad and 1usmus are using dual-rank memory.
> 
> It'd be great to know what the differences really are.


Plz don't listen to Ramad and ignore him completely..


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I doubt it will be unlocked. AMD's memory controller is far too superior to Intel's memory controller and one of the reasons is that they have RAM and the controller linked. What is shown below is the amount of read errors that is generated by Intel compared to AMD. The study is not about memory controllers, but about a phenomenon called "Row Hammer" whereby 0s turns to 1s and the other way around. AMD's memory controller does much better in the example they show (page 4).
> 
> 
> 
> The study can be found here, if someone is interested in reading it: https://users.ece.cmu.edu/~yoonguk/papers/kim-isca14.pdf


Sure.. This is the reason why Intel can achieve higher RAM speeds than AMD because of inferior controller compared to Intel...

Seriously, you have no idea what you are talking about.. I hope people ignore you from now on..


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Sure.. This is the reason why Intel can achieve higher RAM speeds than AMD because of inferior controller compared to Intel...
> 
> Seriously, you have no idea what you are talking about.. I hope people ignore you from now on..


infairness to amd, intel doesn't have one of the major data interconnects on the cpu reliant on separate ram dimms' speeds and timings which complicates everything.

at the end of the day you can say the cpu's are bottlenecking our ram









on an unrelated note, setting the performance bias to cinebench 15 seems to have cleared up some of the last issues I had with windows at startup on this update where chrome when it auto launched would hang trying to load all my tabs. Also I jumped from 645 h/s to almost 725 h/s on the cpu


----------



## Arkanicus

I'm having issues with my overclocking lately.

It used to be fine but in the last couple weeks when I boot up my computer it would run at standard speed. My 1800X which would overclock at 3.9Ghz runs at 3.6Ghz. My G.SKILL Flare X Series 16GB ran at 2400MHz instead of 3200MHz and the RGB colouring on my Asus Strix 1080Ti OC would revert to red from which ever colour I had it on.

I'd have to restart and go into my saved profiles to get my OC profile and it would run well again. It wouldn't crash on my testing and I could run PUBG or witcher on max for 8 hours straight with no issue.

My current Bios version for my Crosshair VI is 1501, since it worked until now.

Is there a more stable version out now?


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkanicus*
> 
> I'm having issues with my overclocking lately.
> 
> It used to be fine but in the last couple weeks when I boot up my computer it would run at standard speed. My 1800X which would overclock at 3.9Ghz runs at 3.6Ghz. My G.SKILL Flare X Series 16GB ran at 2400MHz instead of 3200MHz and the RGB colouring on my Asus Strix 1080Ti OC would revert to red from which ever colour I had it on.
> 
> I'd have to restart and go into my saved profiles to get my OC profile and it would run well again. It wouldn't crash on my testing and I could run PUBG or witcher on max for 8 hours straight with no issue.
> 
> My current Bios version for my Crosshair VI is 1501, since it worked until now.
> 
> Is there a more stable version out now?


this sounds exactly like the cold boot issue, in which it dosnt like to cold start the settings so safe boots back to defaults

this is common across the am4 platform and signifies an unstable overclock of cpu or more likely ram

if you do not have am4 advanced boot training on this may be all that is required


----------



## MishelLngelo

Similar thing with my Prime x370 Pro until I moved RAM to B channel, behaving fine since then.


----------



## Amir007

@Arkanicus

I have the same CPU and RAM and was experiencing the same issue.
This can be resolved by setting 'Mem Over Clock Fail Count'= 3 or 4 found under 'Extreme Tweaker". Then go over to "Advanced>AMD CBS\DDR4 Common Options" set it to 3 or 4 again and REBOOT. This should at least stop it from defaulting to 2400Mhz during normal power down/ups. Even on a real cold boot (PSU OFF) you may notice it rebooting a few times but it'll still stick to 3200Mhz on Ram. I'm on latest official bios 1701. I was under the impression your version didn't have this issue but I could be wrong.


----------



## Arkanicus

Thank you I will try this and let you know.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

im still having issues with games crashing, pretty much anything i play could play for hours or mins and the computer freezes and FPS drops to 1 and game crashes. i lowered to CPU from 3.9ghz to 3.8ghz and from 1.43volts to 1.35volts and nothing has changed. will keep testing things, even put mem at stock settings (3000mhz 16-17-17-35) from (3000mhz 14-15-15-33


----------



## xrodney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> 0070 fixed the 0d error for me.
> 
> Also looking to be 3200mhz stable with my hynix chips for the first time in a LONG TIME. Once I can overclock my CPU again, I'll poop in my pants!


Wish you good luck, I am giving up on my Hynig dual rank 2x16GB, as I am now getting random crash to 08 Q Code even on 2400MHz.
Instead will get Ryzen optimized G.Skill F4-3200C14Q-32GTZRX as soon as they hit some shop in europe.


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrodney*
> 
> Wish you good luck, I am giving up on my Hynig dual rank 2x16GB, as I am now getting random crash to 08 Q Code even on 2400MHz.
> Instead will get Ryzen optimized G.Skill F4-3200C14Q-32GTZRX as soon as they hit some shop in europe.


Yea it wasn't stable...LOL. 2933 still for me.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Inc wall of text, this is the error i get while playing games, pretty much happens to everygame i play but only fortnite shows error code. wondering if its CPU/mobo related or GPU. happens during PUBG, Fortnite, rainbow six siege. has anyone had issues with the 1700 and a 1080TI on this mobo?

near the last lines it says Timed out while waiting for GPU to catch up.

Ryzen 1700 and a 1080TI, can my CPU not keep up with my 1080 TI?

Note my GF has my old 4770k/970 computer and PUBG never crashes for her.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Log file open, 11/25/17 16:30:03
LogGameplayTagsisplay: FGameplayTagNativeAdder::FGameplayTagNativeAdder
LogPlatformFile: Not using cached read wrapper
LogInitisplay: RandInit(1497374470) SRandInit(1497374471).
LogTaskGraph: Started task graph with 4 named threads and 8 total threads with 1 sets of task threads.
LogStreamingisplay: Took 0.015s to configure plugins.
LogInit: Using libcurl 7.47.1
LogInit: - built for x86_64-pc-win32
LogInit: - supports SSL with OpenSSL/1.0.2g
LogInit: - supports HTTP deflate (compression) using libz 1.2.8
LogInit: - other features:
LogInit: CURL_VERSION_SSL
LogInit: CURL_VERSION_LIBZ
LogInit: CURL_VERSION_IPV6
LogInit: CURL_VERSION_ASYNCHDNS
LogInit: CURL_VERSION_LARGEFILE
LogInit: CURL_VERSION_IDN
LogInit: CurlRequestOptions (configurable via config and command line):
LogInit: - bVerifyPeer = false - Libcurl will NOT verify peer certificate
LogInit: - bUseHttpProxy = false - Libcurl will NOT use HTTP proxy
LogInit: - bDontReuseConnections = false - Libcurl will reuse connections
LogInit: - CertBundlePath = nullptr - Libcurl will use whatever was configured at build time.
LogInit: Build: ++Fortnite+Release-Live-CL-3757339
LogInit: Engine Version: 4.16.0-3757339+++Fortnite+Release-Live
LogInit: Compatible Engine Version: 4.16.0-3757339+++Fortnite+Release-Live
LogInit: Net CL: 3752911
LogInit: Compiled (64-bit): Nov 14 2017 19:09:47
LogInit: Compiled with Visual C++: 19.00.24215.01
LogInit: Build Configuration: Shipping
LogInit: Branch Name: ++Fortnite+Release-Live
LogInit: Filtered Command Line: -frombe
LogInit: Base Directory: C:/Program Files/Epic Games/Fortnite/FortniteGame/Binaries/Win64/
LogInit: Installed Engine Build: 1
LogStreamingisplay: Took 0.005s to delete old logs.
LogInit: Presizing for max 2097152 objects, including 1 objects not considered by GC, pre-allocating 0 bytes for permanent pool.
LogStreamingisplay: Async Loading initialized: New Async IO: true, Event Driven Loader: true, Async Loading Thread: false
LogInit: Object subsystem initialized
LogFortMemory: AppInit - CPU:213.73MB (Peak: 213.73MB)
[2017.11.25-21.30.03:746][ 0]LogInit: Applying CVar settings loaded from the selected device profile: [WindowsClient]
[2017.11.25-21.30.03:752][ 0]LogInit: Computer: DESKTOP-VHL894J
[2017.11.25-21.30.03:752][ 0]LogInit: User: mrfoo
[2017.11.25-21.30.03:752][ 0]LogInit: CPU Page size=4096, Cores=8
[2017.11.25-21.30.03:752][ 0]LogInit: High frequency timer resolution =3.703973 MHz
[2017.11.25-21.30.03:752][ 0]LogMemory: Memory total: Physical=31.9GB (32GB approx)
[2017.11.25-21.30.03:752][ 0]LogMemory: Platform Memory Stats for WindowsClient
[2017.11.25-21.30.03:752][ 0]LogMemory: Process Physical Memory: 215.20 MB used, 215.20 MB peak
[2017.11.25-21.30.03:752][ 0]LogMemory: Process Virtual Memory: 239.16 MB used, 239.16 MB peak
[2017.11.25-21.30.03:752][ 0]LogMemory: Physical Memory: 5316.75 MB used, 27379.68 MB free, 32696.42 MB total
[2017.11.25-21.30.03:752][ 0]LogMemory: Virtual Memory: 541.20 MB used, 27379.68 MB free, 134217728.00 MB total
[2017.11.25-21.30.04:659][ 0]LogTextLocalizationManager: No specific translations for ('en-US') exist, so ('en') translations will be used.
[2017.11.25-21.30.04:989][ 0]LogStreamingisplay: Took 0.346s to EndInitTextLocalization.
[2017.11.25-21.30.05:267][ 0]LogD3D11RHI: D3D11 adapters:
[2017.11.25-21.30.05:576][ 0]LogD3D11RHI: 0. 'NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti' (Feature Level 11_0)
[2017.11.25-21.30.05:576][ 0]LogD3D11RHI: 11132/0/16348 MB DedicatedVideo/DedicatedSystem/SharedSystem, Outputs:2, VendorId:0x10de
[2017.11.25-21.30.05:670][ 0]LogD3D11RHI: 1. 'Microsoft Basic Render Driver' (Feature Level 11_0)
[2017.11.25-21.30.05:670][ 0]LogD3D11RHI: 0/0/16348 MB DedicatedVideo/DedicatedSystem/SharedSystem, Outputs:0, VendorId:0x1414
[2017.11.25-21.30.05:670][ 0]LogD3D11RHI: Chosen D3D11 Adapter: 0
[2017.11.25-21.30.05:676][ 0]LogD3D11RHI: Creating new Direct3DDevice
[2017.11.25-21.30.05:676][ 0]LogD3D11RHI: GPU DeviceId: 0x1b06 (for the marketing name, search the web for "GPU Device Id")
[2017.11.25-21.30.05:676][ 0]LogWindows: EnumDisplayDevices:
[2017.11.25-21.30.05:677][ 0]LogWindows: 0. 'NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti' (P:0 D:1)
[2017.11.25-21.30.05:677][ 0]LogWindows: 1. 'NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti' (P:1 D:1)
[2017.11.25-21.30.05:677][ 0]LogWindows: 2. 'NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti' (P:0 D:0)
[2017.11.25-21.30.05:677][ 0]LogWindows: 3. 'NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti' (P:0 D:0)
[2017.11.25-21.30.05:677][ 0]LogWindows: DebugString: GetVideoDriverDetailsInvalid PrimaryIsNotTheChoosenAdapter GetVideoDriverDetailsInvalid PrimaryIsNotTheChoosenAdapter GetVideoDriverDetailsInvalid PrimaryIsNotTheChoosenAdapter GetVideoDriverDetailsInvalid PrimaryIsNotTheChoosenAdapter FoundDriverCount:0
[2017.11.25-21.30.05:677][ 0]LogD3D11RHI: Adapter Name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti
[2017.11.25-21.30.05:677][ 0]LogD3D11RHI: Driver Version: Unknown (internal:Unknown, unified:Unknown)
[2017.11.25-21.30.05:677][ 0]LogD3D11RHI: Driver Date: Unknown
[2017.11.25-21.30.05:677][ 0]LogRHI: Texture pool is 7792 MB (70% of 11132 MB)
[2017.11.25-21.30.05:861][ 0]LogD3D11RHI: [Aftermath] Aftermath enabled and primed
[2017.11.25-21.30.05:861][ 0]LogD3D11RHI: Async texture creation enabled
[2017.11.25-21.30.05:871][ 0]LogD3D11RHI: GPU Timing Frequency: 1000.000000 (Debug: 2 1)
[2017.11.25-21.30.05:971][ 0]LogSlate: Using Freetype 2.6.0
[2017.11.25-21.30.05:973][ 0]LogSlate: SlateFontCache - WITH_FREETYPE: 1, WITH_HARFBUZZ: 1
[2017.11.25-21.30.05:973][ 0]LogSlate: SlateFontCache - WITH_FREETYPE: 1, WITH_HARFBUZZ: 1
[2017.11.25-21.30.06:543][ 0]LogAssetRegistry: FAssetRegistry took 0.5200 seconds to start up
[2017.11.25-21.30.06:715][ 0]LogPackageLocalizationCache: Processed 4 localized package path(s) for 2 prioritized culture(s) in 0.009686 seconds
[2017.11.25-21.30.06:715][ 0]LogPakFile: New pak file ../../../FortniteGame/Content/Paks/pakchunk0-WindowsClient.pak added to pak precacher.
[2017.11.25-21.30.06:760][ 0]LogGameplayTagsisplay: UGameplayTagsManager:oneAddingNativeTags. DelegateIsBound: 1
[2017.11.25-21.30.06:788][ 0]LogPakFile: New pak file ../../../FortniteGame/Content/Paks/pakchunk0_s2-WindowsClient.pak added to pak precacher.
[2017.11.25-21.30.06:799][ 0]LogFortSignificanceisplay: Set AI budget to '8,16'
[2017.11.25-21.30.06:833][ 0]LogNetVersion: FortniteGame , NetCL: 3752911, EngineNetVer: 2, GameNetVer: 0 (Checksum: 2586913610)
[2017.11.25-21.30.06:835][ 0]LogMaterial: Added default parameter collection resource, Default__MaterialParameterCollection, ID:00000000000000000000000000000000
[2017.11.25-21.30.06:889][ 0]LogPakFile: New pak file ../../../FortniteGame/Content/Paks/pakchunk0_s1-WindowsClient.pak added to pak precacher.
[2017.11.25-21.30.06:900][ 0]LogMaterial: Added default parameter collection resource, DistortedScreenCollection, ID:B9864F384A319FAA50CECBB9E87E2DA3
[2017.11.25-21.30.06:911][ 0]ImportText (Datacenters): Missing closing parenthesis: (DisplayName=NSLOCTEXT("MMRegion", "Brazil", "Brazil"), RegionId="BR", bEnabled=true, bVisible=true, bBeta=false, Servers[0]=(Address="18.231.38.143", Port=22222), Servers[1]=(Address="18.231.52.12", Port=22222), Servers[2]=(Address="52.67.68.145", Port=22222, Servers[3]=(Address="54.207.41.123", Port=22222))
[2017.11.25-21.30.06:911][ 0]ImportText (Datacenters): Missing closing parenthesis: (DisplayName=NSLOCTEXT("MMRegion", "Asia", "Asia"), RegionId="ASIA", bEnabled=true, bVisible=true, bBeta=false, Servers[0]=(Address="13.115.140.167", Port=22222), Servers[1]=(Address="13.115.206.205", Port=22222), Servers[2]=(Address="52.196.239.119", Port=22222, Servers[3]=(Address="52.69.44.52", Port=22222))
[2017.11.25-21.30.06:914][ 0]LogInit: WinSock: version 1.1 (2.2), MaxSocks=32767, MaxUdp=65467
[2017.11.25-21.30.07:029][ 0]LogMoviePlayer: Initializing movie player
[2017.11.25-21.30.07:203][ 0]LogSlate: Took 0.002821 seconds to synchronously load lazily loaded font '../../../FortniteGame/Content/UI/Foundation/Fonts/BurbankBigRegular-Bold.ufont' (155K)
[2017.11.25-21.30.07:213][ 0]LogOnline: OSS: Using EpicApp backend 'Fortnite' based on environment 'Prod' and override 'Fortnite'
[2017.11.25-21.30.07:213][ 0]LogOnline: OSS: Using EpicApp backend 'Fortnite' based on environment 'Prod' and override 'Fortnite'
[2017.11.25-21.30.07:359][ 0]LogOnline:Verbose: TWITCH: Twitch Startup!
[2017.11.25-21.30.07:359][ 0]LogSIPisplay: SIP Module Initialized
[2017.11.25-21.30.07:359][ 0]LogSIPisplay: Plugin Status: 1
[2017.11.25-21.30.07:359][ 0]LogUAC: UACClient initialized
[2017.11.25-21.30.07:884][ 0]LogUObjectArray: 65764 objects as part of root set at end of initial load.
[2017.11.25-21.30.07:884][ 0]LogUObjectArray: 3 objects are not in the root set, but can never be destroyed because they are in the DisregardForGC set.
[2017.11.25-21.30.07:884][ 0]LogUObjectAllocator: 12168320 out of 0 bytes used by permanent object pool.
[2017.11.25-21.30.07:884][ 0]LogUObjectArray: CloseDisregardForGC: 65764/65764 objects in disregard for GC pool
[2017.11.25-21.30.07:884][ 0]LogEngine: Initializing Engine...
[2017.11.25-21.30.07:895][ 0]LogStreaming:Error: Couldn't find file for package /Script/Engine requested by async loading code. NameToLoad: /Script/Engine
[2017.11.25-21.30.07:895][ 0]LogStreaming:Error: Found 0 dependent packages...
[2017.11.25-21.30.07:895][ 0]LogInitisplay: Limiting process virtual memory size to 8388608 KB
[2017.11.25-21.30.07:898][ 0]LogFortMemory: UFortAssetManager will split content preloading by submode
[2017.11.25-21.30.07:898][ 0]LogFortMemory: UFortAssetManager default bundle state is (Client)
[2017.11.25-21.30.07:898][ 0]LogFortisplay: Startup job "Super::StartInitialLoading()" starting
[2017.11.25-21.30.08:120][ 0]LogFortisplay: Startup job "Super::StartInitialLoading()" took 0.22 seconds to complete
[2017.11.25-21.30.08:120][ 0]LogFortisplay: Startup job "RegisterConstructorReferences()" starting
[2017.11.25-21.30.08:120][ 0]LogFortisplay: Startup job "RegisterConstructorReferences()" took 0.00 seconds to complete
[2017.11.25-21.30.08:120][ 0]LogFortisplay: Startup job "UFortGlobals::Get().LoadUIStyle()" starting
[2017.11.25-21.30.08:146][ 0]LogFortisplay: Startup job "UFortGlobals::Get().LoadUIStyle()" took 0.03 seconds to complete
[2017.11.25-21.30.08:146][ 0]LogFortisplay: Startup job "UAbilitySystemGlobals::Get().InitGlobalData()" starting
[2017.11.25-21.30.08:200][ 0]LogFortisplay: Startup job "UAbilitySystemGlobals::Get().InitGlobalData()" took 0.05 seconds to complete
[2017.11.25-21.30.08:200][ 0]LogFortisplay: Startup job "ScanForNavAgentCostData()" starting
[2017.11.25-21.30.08:212][ 0]LogFortisplay: Startup job "ScanForNavAgentCostData()" took 0.01 seconds to complete
[2017.11.25-21.30.08:212][ 0]LogFortisplay: Startup job "GetGameData()" starting
[2017.11.25-21.30.08:212][ 0]LogFort: Loading GameData: /Game/Balance/DefaultGameData.DefaultGameData ...
[2017.11.25-21.30.09:106][ 0]LogMaterial: Added default parameter collection resource, FortniteMaterialParameters, ID:459F36B344790EE6F581E29755F9B5C5
[2017.11.25-21.30.09:106][ 0]LogMaterial: Added default parameter collection resource, Stencil_ID_Definitions, ID:281D9C06493105FC0E95569415AC1F7A
[2017.11.25-21.30.09:106][ 0]LogMaterial: Added default parameter collection resource, HomeBaseParameterCollection, ID:5E3F32F14D6E4ED04C9BCFAB36F07A73
[2017.11.25-21.30.09:106][ 0]LogStats: ... GameData loaded! - 0.894 s
[2017.11.25-21.30.09:106][ 0]LogFortisplay: Startup job "GetGameData()" took 0.89 seconds to complete
[2017.11.25-21.30.09:106][ 0]LogFortisplay: Startup job "LoadHandle = PreloadStartupAssets()" starting
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:016][ 0]LogStreaming:Warning: Took 602.95ms to ProcessLoadedPackages
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:016][ 0]LogFortisplay: Startup job "LoadHandle = PreloadStartupAssets()" took 5.91 seconds to complete
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:016][ 0]LogFortisplay: All startup jobs took 7.12 seconds to complete
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:204][ 0]LogInit: XAudio2 using 'Headset Earphone (4- Astro A50 Voice)' : 2 channels at 48 kHz using 16 bits per sample (channel mask 0x3)
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:363][ 0]LogInit: FAudioDevice initialized.
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:373][ 0]LogInit: Texture streaming: Enabled
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:380][ 0]LogFortMemory: UFortAssetManager::ChangeLoadState() changing bundle state to (Client, Menu)
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:383][ 0]LogConsoleResponseisplay: Apply Settings:
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:385][ 0]LogFortSignificanceisplay: Set AI budget to '8,16'
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:387][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Creating blueprint contexts for Local Player ' FortLocalPlayer_0 ' of Game Instance ' FortGameInstance_0 '
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:387][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortMcpContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:491][ 0]LogMaterial: Added default parameter collection resource, MPC_HexZoneDifficulty, ID:A93665824698633F7FDC6281E6FF9586
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:491][ 0]LogMaterial: Added default parameter collection resource, MPC_Hexmap, ID:20526AF7447FE747ACE05282990E27FD
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:491][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'HomeBaseContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:492][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortPartyContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:492][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortMatchmakingContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:492][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortOutpostContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:492][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortPrototypingContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:492][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'AthenaHUDContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:492][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'CMSContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:492][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortAbilitySystemContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:492][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortAccountStatsContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:492][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortGlobalUIContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:492][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortFrontEndContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:492][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortHeroManagementContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:492][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortHomebaseUIContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:493][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortHUDContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:493][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortInventoryContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:493][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortLeaderboardContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:493][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortPickerContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:493][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortStoreContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:493][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortTooltipUIContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:493][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortTutorialContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:493][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortUIDataConfigurationContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:493][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'CommonUIContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:494][ 0]LogInitisplay: Game Engine Initialized.
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:494][ 0]LogFortMemory: PostEngineInit - CPU:1326.29MB (Peak: 1397.28MB)
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:494][ 0]LogInitisplay: Starting Game.
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:494][ 0]LogHotfixManagerisplay: Update State UpdateIdle -> UpdatePending
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:494][ 0]LogNet: Browse: /Game/Maps/Frontend?Name=Player
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:494][ 0]LogFortLoadingScreen: Showing loading screen when 'IsShowingInitialLoadingScreen()' is true.
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:494][ 0]LogFortLoadingScreen: Showing LoadingScreen because bCurrentlyInLoadMap is true!
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:515][ 0]LogLoad: LoadMap: /Game/Maps/Frontend?Name=Player
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:551][ 0]LogGarbageisplay: Collecting garbage (GCheckForIllegalMarkPendingKill = 0)
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:566][ 0]LogGarbageisplay: 15.731486 ms for GC
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:567][ 0]LogGarbageisplay: 0.647413 ms for unhashing unreachable objects. Clusters removed: 0. Items 69 Cluster Items 0
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:570][ 0]LogGarbageisplay: GC purged 69 objects (321689 -> 321620)
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:601][ 0]LogStreamingisplay: /Game/Maps/Frontend is prestreaming /Game/Maps/FrontEnd/Maps/FrontEndStore
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:601][ 0]LogStreamingisplay: /Game/Maps/Frontend is prestreaming /Game/Maps/UI/Frontend_BG_Main
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:601][ 0]LogStreamingisplay: /Game/Maps/Frontend is prestreaming /Game/Maps/UI/Frontend_SkillTree
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:860][ 0]LogMaterial: Added default parameter collection resource, MPC_AnimatedCard, ID:6DE1D7A647069C164FCDAAB989A20E10
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:860][ 0]LogMaterial: Added default parameter collection resource, MPC_Pinata, ID:6172D0F346C152CDC7C8C2BB5264A0F1
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:881][ 0]LogMaterial: Added default parameter collection resource, MPC_StoreCardColors, ID:980B581240CECB5A06F120BFACCF6247
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:893][ 0]LogFortSignificanceisplay: Set AI budget to '8,16'
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:894][ 0]LogAIModule: Creating AISystem for world Frontend
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:894][ 0]LogLoad: Game class is 'FortGameModeFrontEnd'
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:895][ 0]LogLevelActorContainer: Created LevelActorCluster (797) for /Game/Maps/FrontEnd/Maps/FrontEndStore.FrontEndStoreersistentLevel with 38 objects, 9 referenced clusters and 14 mutable objects.
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:896][ 0]LogLevelActorContainer: Created LevelActorCluster (798) for /Game/Maps/UI/Frontend_BG_Main.Frontend_BG_MainersistentLevel with 12 objects, 1 referenced clusters and 6 mutable objects.
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:896][ 0]LogLevelActorContainer: Created LevelActorCluster (799) for /Game/Maps/UI/Frontend_SkillTree.Frontend_SkillTreeersistentLevel with 6 objects, 1 referenced clusters and 5 mutable objects.
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:899][ 0]LogLevelActorContainer: Created LevelActorCluster (800) for /Game/Maps/Frontend.FrontendersistentLevel with 2 objects, 0 referenced clusters and 2 mutable objects.
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:899][ 0]LogWorld: Bringing World /Game/Maps/Frontend.Frontend up for play (max tick rate 0) at 2017.11.25-16.30.15
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:923][ 0]LogMaterial: Added default parameter collection resource, MPC_Skybox_World, ID:AD511C5F4BCECA528A142E9BEC5F9456
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:923][ 0]LogFortDayNight: AFortTimeOfDayManager:ostInitializeComponents: World is "Frontend", this is "TODM_Disabled_C_0"
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:926][ 0]LogFortDayNight: Game State in World Frontend is resetting. TimeOfDayManager is None.
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:927][ 0]LogWorld: Bringing up level for play took: 0.030618
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:927][ 0]LogOnlineGame: Client adding GameAccountId/AuthTicket for local player to login url. FortGameOptions=[ASID={57AFC245-4A8B-3FFE-F0CC-0599313DFA82}?Platform=Windows]
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:927][ 0]LogOnlineGame: Server received GameAccountId and AuthTicket from client for player: UniqueId:[INVALID] GameAccountId=[] Platform=[Windows]
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:930][ 0]LogFort:Warning: GetOrInitializeHero called with invalid player info!
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:930][ 0]LogFort:Warning: GetOrInitializeHero called with invalid player info!
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:930][ 0]LogParty:Verbose: Failed to get persistent party leader
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:930][ 0]LogGameModeisplay: Match State Changed from EnteringMap to WaitingToStart
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:931][ 0]LogFortDayNight: Day phase actor TODM_Disabled_C_0 is setting itself as the day phase handler for the GameState on World Frontend.
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:931][ 0]LogFortDayNight: SetTimeOfDayManager: World is "Frontend", Old TimeOfDayManager: "None", New TimeOfDayManager: "TODM_Disabled_C_0"
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:931][ 0]LogFortDayNight: OnRep_TimeOfDayManager: World is "Frontend", FortTimeOfDayManager is "TODM_Disabled_C_0"
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:931][ 0]LogFort: NO SKELETAL MESH FOR FeedbackAnnouncer_C_0
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:931][ 0]LogFortMusic: Created MusicManager using class Default__MusicManager_C.
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:931][ 0]LogLevel: ActivateLevel /Game/Maps/WorldLightingMenu 1 1 1
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:932][ 0]LogGameState: Match State Changed from EnteringMap to WaitingToStart
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:932][ 0]LogFortMemory: ================== Health Snapshot: Waiting to Start (FortGameStateFrontEnd) =================
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:932][ 0]LogFortMemory: Hero: , Theater: , Mission:
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:932][ 0]LogFortMemory: Games Played: 0, MeasuredPerfTime 0.00 Secs
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:932][ 0]LogFortMemory: CPU Memory: Used 1453.39MB, Peak 1470.77MB
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:932][ 0]LogFortMemory: Physical Memory: Used 6688.68MB, Total: 32696.42MB
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:932][ 0]LogFortMemory: =============================================================
[2017.11.25-21.30.15:932][ 0]LogLoad: Took 0.417378 seconds to LoadMap(/Game/Maps/Frontend)
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:133][ 0]LogWindowsTextInputMethodSystemisplay: IME system now deactivated.
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:355][ 0]LogFortMemory: InitComplete - CPU:1462.07MB (Peak: 1470.77MB)
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:355][ 0]LogLoad: (Engine Initialization) Total time: 14.26 seconds
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:355][ 0]LogExternalProfiler: No external profilers were discovered. External profiling features will not be available.
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:402][ 0]LogContentStreaming: Texture pool size now 800 MB
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:407][ 0]LogSlate: Took 0.002714 seconds to synchronously load lazily loaded font '../../../FortniteGame/Content/UI/Fonts/BurbankSmall-Bold.ufont' (117K)
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:408][ 0]LogSlate: Took 0.001190 seconds to synchronously load lazily loaded font '../../../FortniteGame/Content/UI/Fonts/BurbankSmall-Medium.ufont' (118K)
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:410][ 0]LogSlate: Took 0.001141 seconds to synchronously load lazily loaded font '../../../FortniteGame/Content/UI/Foundation/Fonts/NotoSans-Bold.ufont' (485K)
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:413][ 0]LogSlate: Took 0.003040 seconds to synchronously load lazily loaded font '../../../FortniteGame/Content/UI/Foundation/Fonts/NotoSans-Regular.ufont' (484K)
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:721][ 0]LogStreamingisplay: ULevelStreaming::RequestLevel(/Game/Maps/WorldLightingMenu) is flushing async loading
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:747][ 0]LogFortUIisplay: Switching states from: Invalid to: Login
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogCommonInput:Verbose: PushActivatablePanel : Adding push for new activatable panel SplashScreenWidget_C_0:
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Input suspension: Started
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogCommonInput:Verbose: StartNextOperation: activatable panel pushed on stack for panel: SplashScreenWidget_C_0
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogCommonInput:Verbose: OnPrePanelActivated: panel activated complete: SplashScreenWidget_C_0
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogFortNavigation:Verbose: CenterWidget(UWidget): SplashScreenWidget_C_0
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogCommonInput:Verbose: StartNextOperation: Finished, Clearing pending ops
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogOnlineisplay: CloseSplashScreen UserIndex: 0
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogOnlineisplay: CloseSplashScreen: No bootable invite detected
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogHotfixManagerisplay: Update already in progress
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogCommonInput:Verbose: PopActivatablePanel: Adding pop for panel: SplashScreenWidget_C_0
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogCommonInput:Verbose: StartNextOperation: Finished, Clearing pending ops
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:769][ 1]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Large tick time detected 13.1240
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:772][ 1]LogLevel: ActivateLevel /Game/Maps/FrontEnd/FortniteWorldMap 1 1 1
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:774][ 1]LogHotfixManagerisplay: Update State UpdatePending -> CheckingForPatch
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:774][ 1]LogOnline: OSS: Sending User Privilege request. url=https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/versioncheck?version=%2B%2BFortnite%2BRelease-Live-CL-3757339-Windows
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:774][ 1]LogStreamingisplay: ULevelStreaming::RequestLevel(/Game/Maps/FrontEnd/FortniteWorldMap) is flushing async loading
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:786][ 1]LogRenderer: Reallocating scene render targets to support 2560x1440 NumSamples 1 (Frame:2).
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:787][ 1]LogLevelActorContainer: Created LevelActorCluster (827) for /Game/Maps/FrontEnd/FortniteWorldMap.FortniteWorldMapersistentLevel with 16 objects, 29 referenced clusters and 9 mutable objects.
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:791][ 1]LogSlate: Took 0.002953 seconds to synchronously load lazily loaded font '../../../FortniteGame/Content/UI/Foundation/Fonts/BurbankBigCondensed-Black.ufont' (157K)
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:813][ 2]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: No valid auth for clientId=ec684b8c687f479fadea3cb2ad83f5c6
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:813][ 2]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Sending Client Auth request. url=https://account-public-service-prod03.ol.epicgames.com/account, Payload=[REDACTED]
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:813][ 2]LogLevel: ActivateLevel /Game/Maps/FortniteTownmap 1 1 1
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:813][ 2]LogStreamingisplay: ULevelStreaming::RequestLevel(/Game/Maps/FortniteTownmap) is flushing async loading
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:818][ 2]LogLevelActorContainer: Created LevelActorCluster (830) for /Game/Maps/FortniteTownmap.FortniteTownmapersistentLevel with 134 objects, 44 referenced clusters and 5 mutable objects.
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:881][ 3]LogRenderTargetPool:Warning: r.RenderTargetPoolMin exceeded 427/400 MB (ok in editor, bad on fixed memory platform)
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:883][ 3]LogLevel: ActivateLevel /Game/Maps/UI/Frontend_Lobby 1 1 1
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:884][ 3]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Input suspension: Stopped
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:884][ 3]LogStreamingisplay: ULevelStreaming::RequestLevel(/Game/Maps/UI/Frontend_Lobby) is flushing async loading
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:884][ 3]LogStreamingisplay: /Game/Maps/UI/Frontend_Lobby is prestreaming /Game/Maps/NavMeshBounds
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:884][ 3]LogStreamingisplay: /Game/Maps/UI/Frontend_Lobby is prestreaming /Game/Maps/WorldLighting
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:886][ 3]LogLevel: ActivateLevel /Game/Maps/UI/Frontend_Lobby_Halloween 1 1 1
[2017.11.25-21.30.16:886][ 3]LogStreamingisplay: ULevelStreaming::RequestLevel(/Game/Maps/UI/Frontend_Lobby_Halloween) is flushing async loading
[2017.11.25-21.30.17:016][ 3]LogLevelActorContainer: Created LevelActorCluster (849) for /Game/Maps/UI/Frontend_Lobby_Halloween.Frontend_Lobby_HalloweenersistentLevel with 176 objects, 6 referenced clusters and 28 mutable objects.
[2017.11.25-21.30.17:020][ 4]LogOnline: OSS: Service status updated [Normal] -> [Connected]
[2017.11.25-21.30.17:020][ 4]LogOnlineGame:Verbose: [UOnlineAccountCommon::OnConnectionStatusChanged] Connection status changed from Normal to Connected
[2017.11.25-21.30.17:020][ 4]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Client auth request complete. url=https://account-public-service-prod03.ol.epicgames.com/account/api/oauth/token code=200 response=[REDACTED]
[2017.11.25-21.30.17:020][ 4]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Client ClientId: ec684b8c687f479fadea3cb2ad83f5c6 Access[Expires: 2017.11.26-01.30.16 Remaining: 14400.52] State: NotStarted drift: 0.52
[2017.11.25-21.30.17:166][ 30]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: GetUserPrivilege request complete. url=https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/versioncheck?version=%2B%2BFortnite%2BRelease-Live-CL-3757339-Windows code=200 response={"type":"NO_UPDATE","acceptedVersions":["++Fortnite+Release-Live-CL-3757339-Windows","++Fortnite+Release-Live-CL-3757339-Mac"]}
[2017.11.25-21.30.17:166][ 30]LogHotfixManager:Verbose: [OnCheckForPatchComplete] Privilege=1 PrivilegeResult=0
[2017.11.25-21.30.17:167][ 30]LogHotfixManagerisplay: Update State CheckingForPatch -> CheckingForHotfix
[2017.11.25-21.30.17:239][ 42]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: EnumerateFiles request complete. url=https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/cloudstorage/system code=200 response=[{"uniqueFilename":"3460cbe1c57d4a838ace32951a4d7171","filename":"DefaultEngine.ini","hash":"99276c804a1d47d5afbaefc8f7cd0a6e80620cb5","hash256":"ca02eb424bbc36eead396654db86fb67e725b9e4790823e3b20c6306d335f039","length":3127,"contentType":"application/octet-stream","uploaded":"2017-10-27T20:18:32.780Z","storageType":"S3","doNotCache":false},{"uniqueFilename":"93d33a2545a04aa8a0d2f44b5b0d3a98","filename":"DedicatedServerEngine.ini","hash":"133527c1624a95c000a1d9e568f50da50c6e9da5","hash256":"24e6c19321c0c0890e4209c4a2c328022f3bc3999ea4ee18ecb323a49d44f2f8","length":7295,"contentType":"application/octet-stream","uploaded":"2017-11-21T15:43:55.765Z","storageType":"S3","doNotCache":false},{"uniqueFilename":"9350a75c1baa4a84837bd2b5cfc99b88","filename":"DedicatedServerGame.ini","hash":"6d593e57344326266b9d6b83d07096ea275f1403","hash256":"94c563e52f7fd378352451cb878e99804d4e37c56695898bf9226888496c42c7","length":124,"contentType":"application/octet-stream","uploaded":"2017-11-22T23:51:21.127Z","storageType":"S3","doNotCache":false},{"uniqueFilename":"407ab578cc544045946ce4a84cde8b92","filename":"PS4_Engine.ini","hash":"c8c0890ff1913a5dca4482f926cd2121303b907a","hash256":"565088ccca2053af61fd0ec310d72ddf7137b3e53ba5f62b04421318f04e8978","length":30,"contentType":"application/octet-stream","uploaded":"2017-10-06T20:13:15.383Z","storageType":"S3","doNotCache":false},{"uniqueFilename":"93acb56ad2a24e86b7b94d4b15c59974","filename":"XboxOne_Game.ini","hash":"37efb804ae36f55c5a679d4c5805be8b74a1990c","hash256":"8439cf86da4a5491cbedd0d001a4315564d91bf10a58450db2431063beeeb833","length":181,"contentType":"application/octet-stream","uploaded":"2017-10-26T08:05:02.932Z","storageType":"S3","doNotCache":false},{"uniqueFilename":"51daf06a568d488a91183182f9585d67","filename":"PS4_Game.ini","hash":"8325378e063d96537a5523285c70f49f07cf233d","hash256":"c759f54a57262242abb6ea0eb7658ca74d8f64ec7295bed27482746686451daf","length":171,"contentType":"application/octet-stream","uploaded":"2017-08-14T18:36:17.619Z","storageType":"S3","doNotCache":false},{"uniqueFilename":"1a46692bf9f34c18a87681016940001c","filename":"XboxOne_Engine.ini","hash":"53e735f01cd38e87b67ffbc213c6e27f12ab9169","hash256":"c41fc12f3bb40ce775331a03e97a3a281e09b54a5f82a6b03a420f79b637e726","length":2898,"contentType":"application/octet-stream","uploaded":"2017-10-27T20:18:33.013Z","storageType":"S3","doNotCache":false},{"uniqueFilename":"a22d837b6a2b46349421259c0a5411bf","filename":"DefaultGame.ini","hash":"a1cf992e8d828e85dd6aad674444a3ba2462cf71","hash256":"7d0110751140788f3cfd0a13fbd73b5d4ab209afcc20c880371556f478fdd8d4","length":270792,"contentType":"application/octet-stream","uploaded":"2017-11-23T00:29:02.937Z","storageType":"S3","doNotCache":false}]
[2017.11.25-21.30.17:240][ 42]LogHotfixManager:Verbose: Using default hotfix DefaultEngine.ini
[2017.11.25-21.30.17:240][ 42]LogHotfixManager:Verbose: Using default hotfix DefaultGame.ini
[2017.11.25-21.30.17:241][ 43]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: ReadFile request. Local file read from cache =../../../FortniteGame/PersistentDownloadDir/EMS/3460cbe1c57d4a838ace32951a4d7171
[2017.11.25-21.30.17:241][ 43]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: ReadFile request. Local file read from cache =../../../FortniteGame/PersistentDownloadDir/EMS/a22d837b6a2b46349421259c0a5411bf
[2017.11.25-21.30.17:246][ 43]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Local file hash matches cloud header. No need to download for filename=3460cbe1c57d4a838ace32951a4d7171
[2017.11.25-21.30.17:246][ 43]LogHotfixManager: Hotfix file (DefaultEngine.ini) downloaded. Size was (3127)
[2017.11.25-21.30.17:246][ 43]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Local file hash matches cloud header. No need to download for filename=a22d837b6a2b46349421259c0a5411bf
[2017.11.25-21.30.17:246][ 43]LogHotfixManager: Hotfix file (DefaultGame.ini) downloaded. Size was (270792)
[2017.11.25-21.30.17:247][ 43]LogHotfixManager:Verbose: Reloading /Script/Qos.Default__QosRegionManager
[2017.11.25-21.30.17:248][ 43]ImportText (Datacenters): Missing closing parenthesis: (DisplayName=NSLOCTEXT("MMRegion", "Brazil", "Brazil"), RegionId="BR", bEnabled=true, bVisible=true, bBeta=false, Servers[0]=(Address="18.231.38.143", Port=22222), Servers[1]=(Address="18.231.52.12", Port=22222), Servers[2]=(Address="52.67.68.145", Port=22222, Servers[3]=(Address="54.207.41.123", Port=22222))
[2017.11.25-21.30.17:248][ 43]ImportText (Datacenters): Missing closing parenthesis: (DisplayName=NSLOCTEXT("MMRegion", "Asia", "Asia"), RegionId="ASIA", bEnabled=true, bVisible=true, bBeta=false, Servers[0]=(Address="13.115.140.167", Port=22222), Servers[1]=(Address="13.115.206.205", Port=22222), Servers[2]=(Address="52.196.239.119", Port=22222, Servers[3]=(Address="52.69.44.52", Port=22222))
[2017.11.25-21.30.17:257][ 43]LogHotfixManager: Updating config from DefaultEngine.ini took 0.010470 seconds and reloaded 1 objects
[2017.11.25-21.30.17:265][ 43]LogHotfixManager:Verbose: Reloading /Script/FortniteGame.Default__FortGlobals
[2017.11.25-21.30.17:265][ 43]LogHotfixManager:Verbose: Reloading /Script/FortniteGame.Default__FortWorldManager
[2017.11.25-21.30.17:265][ 43]LogHotfixManager:Verbose: Reloading /Script/FortniteGame.Default__FortGameInstance
[2017.11.25-21.30.17:265][ 43]LogHotfixManager:Verbose: Reloading /Engine/Transient.FortEngine_0:FortGlobals_0
[2017.11.25-21.30.17:273][ 43]LogHotfixManager:Verbose: Reloading /Engine/Transient.FortEngine_0:FortGameInstance_0
[2017.11.25-21.30.17:274][ 43]LogHotfixManager: Updating config from DefaultGame.ini took 0.010883 seconds and reloaded 5 objects
[2017.11.25-21.30.17:274][ 43]LogHotfixManagerisplay: Hotfix data has been successfully applied
[2017.11.25-21.30.17:274][ 43]LogHotfixManagerisplay: Checking for assets to be patched using data from 'AssetHotfix' section in the Game .ini file
[2017.11.25-21.30.17:300][ 43]LogHotfixManagerisplay: Successfully patched all 2 assets from the 'AssetHotfix' section in the Game .ini file. These assets will be forced to remain loaded.
[2017.11.25-21.30.17:300][ 43]LogHotfixManagerisplay: OnHotfixCheckComplete 1
[2017.11.25-21.30.17:403][ 62]LogHotfixManagerisplay: Update State CheckingForHotfix -> WaitingOnInitialLoad
[2017.11.25-21.30.17:406][ 63]LogHotfixManager: Finished initial load/hotfix phase in 0.002785s
[2017.11.25-21.30.17:406][ 63]LogHotfixManagerisplay: Update State WaitingOnInitialLoad -> InitialLoadComplete
[2017.11.25-21.30.17:406][ 63]LogHotfixManagerisplay: CheckComplete UpdateSuccess
[2017.11.25-21.30.17:908][209]LogHotfixManagerisplay: External CheckComplete UpdateSuccess
[2017.11.25-21.30.17:908][209]LogHotfixManagerisplay: Update State InitialLoadComplete -> UpdatePending
[2017.11.25-21.30.17:908][209]LogOnlineGame:Verbose: [UOnlineAccountCommon::AutoLogin] Attempting AutoLogin for player with e-mail unused on controller 0
[2017.11.25-21.30.17:908][209]LogOnlineGame: [UOnlineAccountCommon::StartLogin] Starting Login state machine
[2017.11.25-21.30.17:911][210]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon::ContinueLoggingIn] Login: Checking Epic services queue... (LoginWaitingRoom)
[2017.11.25-21.30.17:913][211]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon::ContinueLoggingIn] Login: Signing in to Epic services... (LoggingIn)
[2017.11.25-21.30.17:913][211]LogOnlineGame:Verbose: [UOnlineAccountCommon::LoginStep_LoggingIn] Valid credentials , attempting AutoLogin
[2017.11.25-21.30.17:913][211]LogOnline: OSS: Sending Login request. url=https://account-public-service-prod03.ol.epicgames.com/account, type=exchangecode, id=[REDACTED]
[2017.11.25-21.30.18:372][361]LogFortLoadingScreen: Hiding loading screen when 'IsShowingInitialLoadingScreen()' is true.
[2017.11.25-21.30.18:372][361]LogFortLoadingScreen: Hiding loading screen because this AFortPlayerController is not in Zone and always returns 'hide loading screen'.
[2017.11.25-21.30.18:666][456]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Login request complete. url=https://account-public-service-prod03.ol.epicgames.com/account/api/oauth/token code=200 response=[REDACTED]
[2017.11.25-21.30.18:666][456]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: User ClientId: ec684b8c687f479fadea3cb2ad83f5c6 AccountId: f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 Access[Expires: 2017.11.26-05.30.18 Remaining: 28800.04] Refresh[Expires: 2017.11.26-21.30.18 Remaining: 86400.04] State: Valid drift: 0.04
[2017.11.25-21.30.18:666][456]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Starting QueryLoggedInUserInfo request.
[2017.11.25-21.30.18:666][456]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Starting QueryLoggedInUserMetaData request.
[2017.11.25-21.30.18:666][456]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Starting QueryExternalAuths request.
[2017.11.25-21.30.18:775][492]LogOnline: OSS: Kill auth sessions request complete. url=https://account-public-service-prod03.ol.epicgames.com/account/api/oauth/sessions/kill?killType=OTHERS_ACCOUNT_CLIENT_SERVICE code=204 response=[REDACTED]
[2017.11.25-21.30.18:790][496]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: QueryLoggedInUserMetaData request complete. url=https://account-public-service-prod03.ol.epicgames.com/account/api/accounts/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494/metadata code=200 response=[REDACTED]
[2017.11.25-21.30.18:790][496]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: QueryLoggedInUserInfo request complete. url=https://account-public-service-prod03.ol.epicgames.com/account/api/public/account/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 code=200 response=[REDACTED]
[2017.11.25-21.30.18:795][498]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: QueryExternalAuths request complete. url=https://account-public-service-prod03.ol.epicgames.com/account/api/public/account/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494/externalAuths code=200 response=[REDACTED]
[2017.11.25-21.30.18:795][498]LogOnlineGame:Verbose: [UOnlineAccountCommon::LoginStep_OnLoginComplete] Login completed. UserId=[f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] DisplayName=[] EpicAccountId=[]
[2017.11.25-21.30.18:795][498]LogOnlineGame:Verbose: [UOnlineAccountCommon::LoginStep_OnLoginComplete] Login completed, continuing login process
[2017.11.25-21.30.18:795][498]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon:rocessUserLogin] Successfully logged in user. UserId=[f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] DisplayName=[Mrfoot] EpicAccountId=[f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] AuthTicket=[]
[2017.11.25-21.30.18:795][498]LogOnlineGame:Verbose: [UOnlineAccountCommon::OnLoginStatusChanged] Login status changed for User f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 (local user 0) from 0 to 2
[2017.11.25-21.30.18:796][498]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Starting QuerySSODomains request.
[2017.11.25-21.30.18:796][498]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon::ContinueLoggingIn] Login: Verifying EULA... (EulaDownload)
[2017.11.25-21.30.18:796][498]LogOnlineisplay: OSS: Starting EulaService::GetAgreement request for key fn
[2017.11.25-21.30.18:862][520]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: QuerySSODomains request complete. url=https://account-public-service-prod03.ol.epicgames.com/account/api/epicdomains/ssodomains code=200 response=[REDACTED]
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:026][574]LogOnlineisplay: OSS: EulaService::GetAgreement request complete. url=https://eulatracking-public-service-prod06.ol.epicgames.com/eulatracking/api/shared/agreements/fn?locale=en-US&withLocaleFallback=true code=200 key=fn responselength=24582
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:027][574]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon::ContinueLoggingIn] Login: (CheckPlatformPlayAllowed)
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:093][596]LogOnlineGame: UFortOnlineAccount::CheckPlatformPlayAllowed_HttpRequestComplete: play IS allowed on this platform
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:094][596]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon::ContinueLoggingIn] Login: Contacting services... (CheckServiceAvailability)
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:094][596]LogOnlineGame:Verbose: [UOnlineAccountCommon::LoginStep_CheckServiceAvailability] bShouldSkipAvailabilityCheck is not true, checking service availability
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:096][597]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Started QueryServiceStatus request as user.
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:275][656]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: QueryServiceStatus request complete. url=https://lightswitch-public-service-prod06.ol.epicgames.com/lightswitch/api/service/bulk/status?serviceId=Fortnite code=200 response=[{"serviceInstanceId":"fortnite","status":"UP","message":"Fortnite is up.","maintenanceUri":null,"overrideCatalogIds":["a7f138b2e51945ffbfdacc1af0541053"],"allowedActions":["PLAY","DOWNLOAD"],"banned":false,"launcherInfoDTO":{"appName":"Fortnite","catalogItemId":"4fe75bbc5a674f4f9b356b5c90567da5","namespace":"fn"}}]
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:276][656]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon::ContinueLoggingIn] Login: Checking entitlements... (CheckEntitledToPlay)
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:276][656]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Started QueryGameAccess request as user.
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:336][676]LogOnline: OSS: QueryAvailableFeatures request complete and valid. Response string length is 9, code is 200
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:338][676]LogOnline: OSS: QueryAvailableFeatures request complete. url=https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/game/v2/enabled_features code=200 response=["store"]
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:349][676]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: QueryGameAccess received 1 enabled features
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:349][676]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon::ContinueLoggingIn] Login: Downloading user settings... (DownloadingClientSettings)
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:349][676]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Starting EnumerateUserFiles request.
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:402][696]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: EnumerateUserFiles request complete. url=https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/cloudstorage/user/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 code=200 response=[{"uniqueFilename":"ClientSettings.Sav","filename":"ClientSettings.Sav","hash":"0ba0851e4a669b62cd9f844c60215fd339b96671","hash256":"3e8bc1b967dac5d434b94ee31cc42e7ec0aaa117b176e0464ecc9d006fb24051","length":24138,"contentType":"text/plain","uploaded":"2017-11-24T20:28:58.575Z","storageType":"S3","accountId":"f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494"}]
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:402][696]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: ReadUserFile request. Local file failed to read from cache =C:/Users/mrfoo/AppData/Local/FortniteGame/Saved/Cloud/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494/ClientSettings.Sav
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:402][696]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Starting ReadUserFile request. filename=ClientSettings.Sav
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:495][726]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: ReadUserFile request complete. url=https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/cloudstorage/user/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494/ClientSettings.Sav code=200 length=-1 type=text/plain
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:499][726]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: WriteUserFile request complete. Local file cache updated =C:/Users/mrfoo/AppData/Local/FortniteGame/Saved/Cloud/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494/ClientSettings.Sav
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:568][726]LogConsoleResponseisplay: Apply Settings:
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogConsoleResponseisplay:
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFort:Warning: GetOrInitializeHero called with invalid player info!
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFortCustomization:Warning: AFortPlayerState::ApplyCharacterCustomization - Failed to find hero. Player Controller: FortPlayerControllerFrontEnd_0 PlayerState: FortPlayerStateFrontEnd_0, HeroId:
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFortCustomization:Warning: AFortPlayerState::ApplyCharacterCustomization - Failed initialization, using default parts. Player Controller: FortPlayerControllerFrontEnd_0 PlayerState: FortPlayerStateFrontEnd_0, HeroId:
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFort:Warning: GetOrInitializeHero called with invalid player info!
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFortCustomization:Warning: AFortPlayerState::ApplyCharacterCustomization - Failed to find hero. Player Controller: FortPlayerControllerFrontEnd_0 PlayerState: FortPlayerStateFrontEnd_0, HeroId:
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFortCustomization:Warning: AFortPlayerState::ApplyCharacterCustomization - Failed initialization, using default parts. Player Controller: FortPlayerControllerFrontEnd_0 PlayerState: FortPlayerStateFrontEnd_0, HeroId:
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFort:Warning: GetOrInitializeHero called with invalid player info!
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFortCustomization:Warning: AFortPlayerState::ApplyCharacterCustomization - Failed to find hero. Player Controller: FortPlayerControllerFrontEnd_0 PlayerState: FortPlayerStateFrontEnd_0, HeroId:
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFortCustomization:Warning: AFortPlayerState::ApplyCharacterCustomization - Failed initialization, using default parts. Player Controller: FortPlayerControllerFrontEnd_0 PlayerState: FortPlayerStateFrontEnd_0, HeroId:
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFort:Warning: GetOrInitializeHero called with invalid player info!
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFortCustomization:Warning: AFortPlayerState::ApplyCharacterCustomization - Failed to find hero. Player Controller: FortPlayerControllerFrontEnd_0 PlayerState: FortPlayerStateFrontEnd_0, HeroId:
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFortCustomization:Warning: AFortPlayerState::ApplyCharacterCustomization - Failed initialization, using default parts. Player Controller: FortPlayerControllerFrontEnd_0 PlayerState: FortPlayerStateFrontEnd_0, HeroId:
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFort:Warning: GetOrInitializeHero called with invalid player info!
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFortCustomization:Warning: AFortPlayerState::ApplyCharacterCustomization - Failed to find hero. Player Controller: FortPlayerControllerFrontEnd_0 PlayerState: FortPlayerStateFrontEnd_0, HeroId:
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFortCustomization:Warning: AFortPlayerState::ApplyCharacterCustomization - Failed initialization, using default parts. Player Controller: FortPlayerControllerFrontEnd_0 PlayerState: FortPlayerStateFrontEnd_0, HeroId:
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon::ContinueLoggingIn] Login: Downloading profile... (QueryProfile)
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogFortPlayerRegistration: BindToPlayerState trying to initialize ability system actor
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogFortPlayerRegistration: UpdateAbilitySystemActor with no profile/world, clearing [Mrfoot]
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogFortQuest: UFortQuestManager::InitQuests: FromMCP=true, FromUpdate=false.
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogFortQuest: UFortQuestManager::InitQuests: FromMCP=true, FromUpdate=false.
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogFortQuest: UFortQuestManager::InitQuests: Updating player: f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494, bHasInitialUpdate: 0, bTutorialCompleted: 0
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogFortQuest: UFortQuestManager::InitQuests: HasCompletedOnboardingQuests: 0
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogFortPlayerRegistration: BindToPlayerController trying to initialize ability system actor
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogFortPlayerRegistration: UpdateAbilitySystemActor with no profile/world, clearing [Mrfoot]
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogProfileSys: Requesting full profile update for profile 'profile0' for player 'Mrfoot'
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogProfileSys: Requesting full profile update for profile 'athena' for player 'Mrfoot'
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogProfileSys: MCP-Profile: Dispatching request to https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/game/v2/profile/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494/client/QueryProfile?profileId=profile0&rvn=-1
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogProfileSys: MCP-Profile: Command QueryProfile queued to send
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogOnlineGame:Verbose: UFortMcpResource: Dispatching request to https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/game/v2/world/info
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogProfileSys: MCP-Profile: Command QueryProfile queued to send
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogFort: Initialized MCP profile for FortPlayerControllerFrontEnd_0 (force sync: yes)
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:572][726]LogFortLoadingScreen: Showing loading screen when 'IsShowingInitialLoadingScreen()' is true.
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:572][726]LogFortLoadingScreen: Loading profile content
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:575][726]LogSlate: Took 0.002737 seconds to synchronously load lazily loaded font '../../../Engine/Content/EngineFonts/Faces/RobotoRegular.ufont' (155K)
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:629][738]LogProfileSys: (200) https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/game/v2/profile/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494/client/QueryProfile?profileId=profile0&rvn=-1
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:629][738]LogProfileSysisplay: MCP-Version = prod-live Release-Live-Live build b1101 cl 3769935
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:630][738]LogProfileSys: Requesting full profile update for profile 'profile0' for player 'Mrfoot'
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:630][738]LogProfileSys: Requesting full profile update for profile 'athena' for player 'Mrfoot'
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:630][738]LogProfileSys: MCP-Profile: Dispatching request to https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/game/v2/profile/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494/client/QueryProfile?profileId=athena&rvn=-1
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:664][739]LogProfileSys: MCP-Profile: Full profile update (rev=543, ver[email protected]w=9) for Mrfoot accountId=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 profileId=profile0.
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:685][739]LogProfileSysisplay: HandleFullProfileUpdate Complete:
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:685][739]LogProfileSysisplay: TotalTime: 0.02
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:685][739]LogProfileSysisplay: StatUpdate: 0.00
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:685][739]LogProfileSysisplay: ItemUpdate: 0.02
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:686][739]LogProfileSysisplay: DestroyOld: 0.00
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:686][739]LogPartyisplay: Homebase updated for Team Member:
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:686][739]LogFortQuest: UFortQuestManager::InitQuests: FromMCP=true, FromUpdate=true.
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:686][739]LogFortQuest: UFortQuestManager::InitQuests: Updating player: f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494, bHasInitialUpdate: 0, bTutorialCompleted: 0
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:686][739]LogFortQuest: UFortQuestManager::InitQuests: HasCompletedOnboardingQuests: 0
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:686][739]LogFort: GetOrInitializeHero called with valid player info
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:686][739]LogFortPlayerRegistration: UFortRegisteredPlayerInfo::OnAccountInventoryChanged trying to initialize ability system actor
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:686][739]LogFortPlayerRegistration: InitializeAbilitySystemActor initialized with proxy for Mrfoot
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:693][739]LogFort: ApplyHeroEffectsAndAbilities succeeded
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:693][739]LogFort: ApplyHomebaseEffectsOnPlayerSetup Succeeded
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:693][739]LogPartyisplay: Homebase updated for Team Member:
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:693][739]LogScheduledEvents: Triggering automatic calendar refresh due to cache expiration.
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:693][739]LogScheduledEvents: Queuing calendar request to MCP
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:694][740]LogProfileSys: (200) https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/game/v2/profile/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494/client/QueryProfile?profileId=athena&rvn=-1
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:695][740]LogProfileSys: MCP-Profile: Full profile update (rev=681, [email protected]=5) for Mrfoot accountId=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 profileId=athena.
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:695][740]LogProfileSysisplay: HandleFullProfileUpdate Complete:
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:695][740]LogProfileSysisplay: TotalTime: 0.00
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:695][740]LogProfileSysisplay: StatUpdate: 0.00
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:695][740]LogProfileSysisplay: ItemUpdate: 0.00
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:695][740]LogProfileSysisplay: DestroyOld: 0.00
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:695][740]LogFortQuest: UFortQuestManager::InitQuests: FromMCP=true, FromUpdate=true.
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:695][740]LogProfileSys: MCP-Profile: Dispatching request to https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/calendar/v1/timeline?rvn=543
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:735][750]LogProfileSys: (200) https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/calendar/v1/timeline?rvn=543
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:735][750]LogScheduledEvents: Calendar request returned HTTP 200
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:735][750]LogScheduledEvents: Received new Calendar data. Events time offset is -0.000130556 hrs
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:735][750]LogScheduledEvents: Updating channel 'client-events' due to new data.
[2017.11.25-21.30.19:735][750]LogScheduledEvents: Calendar update complete. Current events time is 2017-11-25T21:30:19.265Z. Cache expires 2017-11-26T13:21:43.803Z.
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:012][826]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: QueryTheaterList request complete. url=https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/game/v2/world/info code=200
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:012][826]LogPakFile: New pak file ../../../FortniteGame/Content/Paks/pakchunk1-WindowsClient.pak added to pak precacher.
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:018][826]LogPakFile: New pak file ../../../FortniteGame/Content/Paks/pakchunk1_s1-WindowsClient.pak added to pak precacher.
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:058][826]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon::ContinueLoggingIn] Login: Redeeming offline purchases... (RedeemOfflinePurchases)
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:112][842]LogCatalogHelper: Found receipt with 1 offers for appstore=EpicPurchasingService
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:112][842]LogCatalogHelper: Offer 0 had 0 line-items
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:112][842]LogCatalogHelper: Validated no receipts
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:112][842]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon::ContinueLoggingIn] Login: Searching for session to rejoin... (CheckingRejoin)
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:119][843]LogOnline: OSS: Sending FindFriendSession request. url=https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/matchmaking/session/findPlayer/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494, friendid=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:175][862]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: FindFriendSessionUrl request complete. url=https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/matchmaking/session/findPlayer/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 code=200 response=
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:180][863]LogOnline:Verbose: Async task 'FOnlineAsyncTaskMcpFindFriendSession bWasSuccessful: 1' succeeded in 0.067031 seconds
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:181][863]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Num Valid / Total Search Results 0 / 0
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:181][863]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: BestSessionIdx -1
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:181][863]LogOnlineGame:Verbose: [UFortOnlineAccount::OnRejoinCheckComplete] Rejoin check completed with Result (RejoinNotRequired)
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:181][863]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon::ContinueLoggingIn] Login: Checking connection to datacenters... (DoQosPingTests)
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:181][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [NA] 54.82.195.216:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:192][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [NA] 34.194.116.183:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:203][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [NA] 34.193.154.39:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:213][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [NA] 52.203.3.55:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:224][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [NA] 54.82.195.216:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:234][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [EU] 35.158.209.186:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:245][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [EU] 18.194.220.44:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:255][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [EU] 18.194.228.16:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:266][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [EU] 35.156.234.249:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:276][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [EU] 35.158.209.186:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:287][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [OCE] 13.210.108.126:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:297][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [OCE] 13.210.58.172:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:308][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [OCE] 13.210.122.252:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:318][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [OCE] 13.210.30.168:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:329][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [OCE] 13.210.108.126:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:339][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging
18.231.38.143:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:350][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging
18.231.52.12:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:361][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging
52.67.68.145:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:371][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging
18.231.38.143:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:382][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging
18.231.52.12:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:392][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [ASIA] 13.115.206.205:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:403][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [ASIA] 52.196.239.119:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:413][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [ASIA] 13.115.140.167:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:424][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [ASIA] 13.115.206.205:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:434][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [ASIA] 52.196.239.119:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:445][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [Test01] 13.124.108.227:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:455][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [Test01] 52.78.81.204:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:466][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [Test01] 13.125.18.11:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:476][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [Test01] 13.125.33.160:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:487][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [Test01] 13.124.108.227:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:497][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [Test02] 52.220.191.249:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:508][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [Test02] 52.221.166.208:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:518][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [Test02] 52.74.234.192:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:529][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [Test02] 13.228.51.104:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:540][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [Test02] 52.220.191.249:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:550][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [OH] 52.15.144.157:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:561][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [OH] 13.59.18.131:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:571][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [OH] 18.216.47.148:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:582][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [OH] 18.221.198.242:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:592][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [OH] 52.15.144.157:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:603][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [GB] 35.176.71.245:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:613][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [GB] 52.56.149.83:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:624][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [GB] 52.56.183.213:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:634][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [GB] 35.176.251.200:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:645][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [GB] 35.176.71.245:22222
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [OH] 52.15.144.157: 36
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [OH] 18.221.198.242: 37
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [OH] 18.216.47.148: 36
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [OH] 13.59.18.131: 33
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [OH] 52.15.144.157: 37
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [Test01] 13.124.108.227: 208
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [ASIA] 52.196.239.119: 185
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [ASIA] 13.115.206.205: 180
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [ASIA] 13.115.140.167: 181
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [ASIA] 52.196.239.119: 188
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [ASIA] 13.115.206.205: 187
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete
18.231.52.12: 161
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete
18.231.38.143: 161
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete
52.67.68.145: 159
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete
18.231.52.12: 160
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete
18.231.38.143: 161
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [OCE] 13.210.108.126: 259
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [OCE] 13.210.30.168: 260
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [OCE] 13.210.122.252: 260
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [OCE] 13.210.58.172: 256
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [OCE] 13.210.108.126: 255
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [EU] 35.158.209.186: 113
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [EU] 35.156.234.249: 118
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [EU] 18.194.228.16: 119
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [EU] 18.194.220.44: 128
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [EU] 35.158.209.186: 129
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [NA] 54.82.195.216: 25
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [NA] 52.203.3.55: 26
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [NA] 34.193.154.39: 25
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [NA] 34.194.116.183: 27
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [NA] 54.82.195.216: 25
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:657][864]LogFort: Setting up first time rich presence
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:660][865]LogOnline: OSS: FOnlineIdentityMcp::HandleXmppConnectionCreated
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:660][865]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: FOnlineSessionMcp::HandleXmppConnectionCreated
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:660][865]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: FOnlineFriendsMcp::HandleXmppConnectionCreated
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:660][865]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: FOnlinePartySystemMcp::HandleXmppConnectionCreated
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:660][865]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: FOnlinePresenceMcp::HandleXmppConnectionCreated
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:671][865]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [Test01] 52.78.81.204: 211
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:686][869]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [Test01] 13.125.18.11: 210
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:686][869]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [Test01] 13.125.33.160: 208
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:747][873]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [Test01] 13.124.108.227: 207
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:747][873]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [GB] 35.176.71.245: 101
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:747][873]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [GB] 52.56.149.83: 106
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:747][873]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [GB] 52.56.183.213: 99
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:747][873]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [GB] 35.176.251.200: 105
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:747][873]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [GB] 35.176.71.245: 98
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:789][877]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [Test02] 52.220.191.249: 265
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:789][877]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [Test02] 52.221.166.208: 257
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:789][877]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [Test02] 52.74.234.192: 271
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:791][878]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [Test02] 13.228.51.104: 262
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:819][881]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [Test02] 52.220.191.249: 268
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:819][881]LogQos:Verbose: Region[NA] Avg: 25 Num: 5; Adjusted: 25
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:819][881]LogQos:Verbose: Region[EU] Avg: 121 Num: 5; Adjusted: 121
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:819][881]LogQos:Verbose: Region[OCE] Avg: 258 Num: 5; Adjusted: 258
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:819][881]LogQos:Verbose: Region
Avg: 160 Num: 5; Adjusted: 160
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:819][881]LogQos:Verbose: Region[ASIA] Avg: 184 Num: 5; Adjusted: 184
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:819][881]LogQos:Verbose: Region[Test01] Avg: 208 Num: 5; Adjusted: 208
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:819][881]LogQos:Verbose: Region[Test02] Avg: 264 Num: 5; Adjusted: 264
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:819][881]LogQos:Verbose: Region[OH] Avg: 35 Num: 5; Adjusted: 35
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:819][881]LogQos:Verbose: Region[GB] Avg: 101 Num: 5; Adjusted: 101
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:819][881]LogQos:Verbose: No region currently set, returning NONE
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:819][881]LogQos: SetSelectedRegion: failed to find region id NONE
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:820][881]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon::ContinueLoggingIn] Login: Creating party... (CreatingParty)
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:820][881]LogOnlineParty:Warning: OSS:arty: FOnlinePartySystemMcp:ublishPartyInfoToPresence failure to publish presence user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 party=1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:820][881]LogPartyisplay: OnCreatePartyInternalComplete() 1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814 Succeeded
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:820][881]LogFort: Setting up first time rich presence
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:820][881]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: UpdatePartyData request success. user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 party=1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:820][881]LogFort: Setting up first time rich presence
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:821][881]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: UpdatePartyMemberData request success. user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 party=1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:821][881]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: UpdatePartyMemberData request success. user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 party=1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:821][881]LogPartyisplay: Local player [Mrfoot] (ID [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494]) joined a new party [1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814].
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:821][881]LogOnline: OnPartyJoined 1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:821][881]LogPartyisplay: OnCreatePersistentPartyComplete() Succeeded
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:821][881]LogParty:Verbose: UFortPartyGameState::UpdateAcceptingMembers()
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:821][881]LogOnlineParty: OSS:arty: CreateParty request success. user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 party=1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814 state=Disconnected
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:823][882]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon::ContinueLoggingIn] Login: Connecting audio... (ConnectToVivox)
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:825][883]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon::ContinueLoggingIn] Login: Completing Sign-in... (Completed)
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:825][883]LogOnlineGame:Verbose: [UOnlineAccountCommon::LoginStep_Completed]
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:826][883]LogProfileSys: MCP-Profile: Dispatching request to https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/storefront/v2/catalog?rvn=543
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:829][883]LogOnlineGame:Verbose: [UOnlineAccountCommon::TriggerLoginComplete]
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:829][883]LogOnlineGame:Verbose: [UFortUIStateWidget_Login::HandleLoginRequestComplete] [Result=2] [ErrorReason=]
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:829][883]LogFort: Setting up first time rich presence
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:938][914]LogProfileSys: (200) https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/storefront/v2/catalog?rvn=543
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:943][914]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Starting QueryOffersById request.
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:991][932]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: You have 4 friends.
[2017.11.25-21.30.20:991][932]LogOnlineGame:Verbose: [UFortPartyContext::OnFriendsListUpdated] Friendslist has updated
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:005][933]LogCommonInput:Verbose: PushActivatablePanel : Adding push for new activatable panel ConfirmationWindow_C_0:
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:005][933]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Input suspension: Started
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:005][933]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:005][933]LogCommonInput:Verbose: StartNextOperation: activatable panel pushed on stack for panel: ConfirmationWindow_C_0
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:006][933]LogCommonInput:Verbose: OnPrePanelActivated: panel activated complete: ConfirmationWindow_C_0
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:006][933]LogFortNavigation:Verbose: CenterWidget(UWidget): IconTextButton_C_0
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:006][933]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:006][933]LogCommonInput:Verbose: StartNextOperation: Finished, Clearing pending ops
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:010][934]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Starting QueryUserInfo request.
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:015][935]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Input suspension: Stopped
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:112][968]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: QueryUserInfo request complete. url=https://account-public-service-prod03.ol.epicgames.com/account/api/public/account?accountId=6ed9cc6a049a468fbc1a95e81b82a4ed&accountId=73406dd542d34c43927cdae3d45c7b61&accountId=e6041c080daa4e468537ada1fafaca0f&accountId=ee0c5d8331ee4f18832b05e0b5811b25 code=200 response=
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:112][968]LogOnline:Verbose: Adding user from query user info
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:112][968]LogOnline:Verbose: **** Friend Service - Adding friended item Flakes
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:112][968]LogOnline:Verbose: Adding user from query user info
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:112][968]LogOnline:Verbose: **** Friend Service - Adding friended item weenie_hut_jr
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:112][968]LogOnline:Verbose: Adding user from query user info
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:112][968]LogOnline:Verbose: **** Friend Service - Adding friended item DusTxTusK
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:112][968]LogOnline:Verbose: Adding user from query user info
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:112][968]LogOnline:Verbose: **** Friend Service - Adding friended item Weenie_Hut_Sr
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:154][982]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: You have 0 blocked players.
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:162][984]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: QueryOffers request complete. url=https://catalog-public-service-prod06.ol.epicgames.com/catalog/api/shared/bulk/offers?id=3b4c5df9efa5415b941cf74262865e4e&id=559f2ba95f874ec987d0ebfd2cc9c70a&id=4daadb392f1c4ee2b5a3af443e614d2a&id=ede05b3c97e9475a8d9be91da65750f0&id=f5c0e8ab6c9a4530999041e89e9b6934&id=9aa9f44cd8c24652953a1b204755b193&id=e2f25dae43604a839dd6f2c21b675d5e&id=d2da86026c71429a9cf5e76dfd89a1d3&id=e852b1940299435884365cec7dc3a608&id=35759d71512b47e5b2825669f1d9166a&id=c8319a037f9840e8b7549de480efb9c7&id=f05c43f7c1d24f5fbb1a6fa5a5a60edb&id=57f0419c4e4a4ea4858b2f37a98d5315&id=41134f4ff35a45a4923604cbb15e487d&id=85125898f3914946a9443bcce4667660&returnItemDetails=false&country=US&locale=en-US code=200
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:164][984]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Starting QueryOfferPromotions request.
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:221][ 4]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: You have 0 recent players.
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogOnlineParty: OSS:arty: FOnlinePartySystemMcp::OnXmppLoginChanged - logged in user f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogOnlineParty: OSS:arty: FOnlinePartySystemMcp::OnLoggedIntoXmpp - Updating party data user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 party=1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814 state=Disconnected
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: FOnlinePartySystemMcp::XmppMessage SendToParty success type=com.epicgames.party.updatepartyconfiguration user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 to=all payload={"partyId":"1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814","presencePermissions":485147204,"invitePermissions":2,"partyFlags":3,"notAcceptingMembersReason":0,"maxMembers":4,"password":"","accessKey":"F951E57948843D2536CB609074CB61AF","clientData":""}
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogParty:Verbose: PartyStateChanged: [1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814] state changed to Active
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogOnlinePartyisplay: OSS:arty: Publishing party to presence DisplayName(Mrfoot) PartyId(1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814) LeaderId(f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494) LeaderDisplayName(Mrfoot) AccessKey(F951E57948843D2536CB609074CB61AF) HasPassword(0) IsAcceptingMembers(1) NotAcceptingReason(0)
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogNetVersion: FortniteGame 1.0.0, NetCL: 3752911, EngineNetVer: 2, GameNetVer: 0 (Checksum: 1259545266)
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: FOnlinePartySystemMcp:ublishPartyInfoToPresence success to publish presence user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 party=1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogOnline: OSS: FOnlineIdentityMcp::OnXmppLoginChanged [email protected]prod.ol.epicgames.com/V2:Fortnite:WIN::9A6785C04BC86D41FA850AAD3EF67379 loggedin
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: FOnlinePartySystemMcp::XmppMessage SendToParty success type=com.epicgames.party.data user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 to all
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogParty: [1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814] Player f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 data received
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogParty:Verbose: HandlePartyMemberJoined: Party [1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814] Registering team member [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494]!
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogPartyisplay: New party member state for [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] added to the local player's party [1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814].
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogParty:Verbose: UFortUITeamInfo::GetParty: Adding for party leader Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494]
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogPartyisplay: Adding [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] as a new member to [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494]'s party via an existing UITeamMember in [Mrfoot]'s game.
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogPartyisplay: New member [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] added to UI Party led by [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494].
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogPartyisplay: UpdateChangeCallbacks: Getting Team Member Info for [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494].
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogPartyisplay: [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] added to team [EFortTeam::MAX] at index [0] in [Mrfoot]'s game.
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogPartyisplay: Got bad homebase data
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:272][ 20]LogPartyisplay: UpdateChangeCallbacks: Getting Team Member Info for [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494].
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:272][ 20]LogPartyisplay: [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] team member data updated, team [EFortTeam::MAX] at index [0] in [Mrfoot]'s game.
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:272][ 20]LogPartyisplay: Got bad homebase data
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:272][ 20]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: FOnlinePartySystemMcp::XmppMessage SendToParty success type=com.epicgames.party.memberdata user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 to all
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:377][ 54]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: QueryOfferPromotions request complete. url=https://priceengine-public-service-ecomprod01.ol.epicgames.com/priceengine/api/shared/offers/price code=200 response={"accountId":"f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494","namespace":"fn","country":"US","taxCalculationStatus":"NOT_APPLICABLE","totalPrice":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":99485,"originalPrice":99485,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":99485,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"totalPaymentPrice":{"paymentCurrencyExchangeRate":1.0,"paymentCurrencyCode":"USD","paymentCurrencySymbol":"$","paymentCurrencyAmount":99485},"coupons":[],"lineOffers":[{"lineId":"1","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":10999,"unitPrice":10999,"originalPrice":10999,"originalUnitPrice":10999,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":10999,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"57f0419c4e4a4ea4858b2f37a98d5315","appliedRules":[],"ref":"57f0419c4e4a4ea4858b2f37a98d5315"},{"lineId":"2","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":3999,"unitPrice":3999,"originalPrice":3999,"originalUnitPrice":3999,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":3999,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"e2f25dae43604a839dd6f2c21b675d5e","appliedRules":[],"ref":"e2f25dae43604a839dd6f2c21b675d5e"},{"lineId":"3","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":2499,"unitPrice":2499,"originalPrice":2499,"originalUnitPrice":2499,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":2499,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"559f2ba95f874ec987d0ebfd2cc9c70a","appliedRules":[],"ref":"559f2ba95f874ec987d0ebfd2cc9c70a"},{"lineId":"4","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":14999,"unitPrice":14999,"originalPrice":14999,"originalUnitPrice":14999,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":14999,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"85125898f3914946a9443bcce4667660","appliedRules":[],"ref":"85125898f3914946a9443bcce4667660"},{"lineId":"5","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":1999,"unitPrice":1999,"originalPrice":1999,"originalUnitPrice":1999,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":1999,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"9aa9f44cd8c24652953a1b204755b193","appliedRules":[],"ref":"9aa9f44cd8c24652953a1b204755b193"},{"lineId":"6","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":5999,"unitPrice":5999,"originalPrice":5999,"originalUnitPrice":5999,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":5999,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"3b4c5df9efa5415b941cf74262865e4e","appliedRules":[],"ref":"3b4c5df9efa5415b941cf74262865e4e"},{"lineId":"7","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":4999,"unitPrice":4999,"originalPrice":4999,"originalUnitPrice":4999,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":4999,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"f5c0e8ab6c9a4530999041e89e9b6934","appliedRules":[],"ref":"f5c0e8ab6c9a4530999041e89e9b6934"},{"lineId":"8","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":5999,"unitPrice":5999,"originalPrice":5999,"originalUnitPrice":5999,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":5999,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"41134f4ff35a45a4923604cbb15e487d","appliedRules":[],"ref":"41134f4ff35a45a4923604cbb15e487d"},{"lineId":"9","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":9999,"unitPrice":9999,"originalPrice":9999,"originalUnitPrice":9999,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":9999,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"4daadb392f1c4ee2b5a3af443e614d2a","appliedRules":[],"ref":"4daadb392f1c4ee2b5a3af443e614d2a"},{"lineId":"10","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":8999,"unitPrice":8999,"originalPrice":8999,"originalUnitPrice":8999,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":8999,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"d2da86026c71429a9cf5e76dfd89a1d3","appliedRules":[],"ref":"d2da86026c71429a9cf5e76dfd89a1d3"},{"lineId":"11","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":8999,"unitPrice":8999,"originalPrice":8999,"originalUnitPrice":8999,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":8999,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"c8319a037f9840e8b7549de480efb9c7","appliedRules":[],"ref":"c8319a037f9840e8b7549de480efb9c7"},{"lineId":"12","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":2999,"unitPrice":2999,"originalPrice":2999,"originalUnitPrice":2999,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":2999,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"35759d71512b47e5b2825669f1d9166a","appliedRules":[],"ref":"35759d71512b47e5b2825669f1d9166a"},{"lineId":"13","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":9999,"unitPrice":9999,"originalPrice":9999,"originalUnitPrice":9999,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":9999,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"e852b1940299435884365cec7dc3a608","appliedRules":[],"ref":"e852b1940299435884365cec7dc3a608"},{"lineId":"14","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":5999,"unitPrice":5999,"originalPrice":5999,"originalUnitPrice":5999,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":5999,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"f05c43f7c1d24f5fbb1a6fa5a5a60edb","appliedRules":[],"ref":"f05c43f7c1d24f5fbb1a6fa5a5a60edb"},{"lineId":"15","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":999,"unitPrice":999,"originalPrice":999,"originalUnitPrice":999,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":999,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"ede05b3c97e9475a8d9be91da65750f0","appliedRules":[],"ref":"ede05b3c97e9475a8d9be91da65750f0"}]}
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:391][ 59]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: FOnlinePresenceMcp::OnXmppPresenceReceived [email protected]prod.ol.epicgames.com/V2:launcher:WIN:B74DBBF42339400DF4B908D951233C7 [Online] [2017.11.25-21.11.39] [{"Status":"","bIsPlaying":false,"bIsJoinable":false,"bHasVoiceSupport":false,"SessionId":"","Properties":[]}]
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:413][ 66]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: FOnlinePresenceMcp::OnXmppPresenceReceived [email protected]prod.ol.epicgames.com/V2:Fortnite:WIN::9A6785C04BC86D41FA850AAD3EF67379 [Online] [2017.11.25-21.30.21] [{"Status":"","bIsPlaying":false,"bIsJoinable":false,"bHasVoiceSupport":false,"SessionId":"","Properties":[]}]
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:413][ 66]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: FOnlinePresenceMcp::OnXmppPresenceReceived [email protected]prod.ol.epicgames.com/V2:launcher:WIN::EA7F7854480A320D76CC49A2539D347A [Online] [2017.11.25-14.04.44] [{"Status":"","bIsPlaying":false,"bIsJoinable":false,"bHasVoiceSupport":false,"SessionId":"","Properties":[]}]
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:416][ 67]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: FOnlinePresenceMcp::OnXmppPresenceReceived [email protected]prod.ol.epicgames.com/V2:launcher:WIN::E031552A4167F2607B401BB4276303E2 [Online] [2017.11.25-10.56.42] [{"Status":"","bIsPlaying":false,"bIsJoinable":false,"bHasVoiceSupport":false,"SessionId":"","Properties":[]}]
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:416][ 67]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: FOnlinePresenceMcp::OnXmppPresenceReceived [email protected]prod.ol.epicgames.com/V2:Fortnite:WIN::9A6785C04BC86D41FA850AAD3EF67379 [Online] [2017.11.25-21.30.21] [{"Status":"","bIsPlaying":false,"bIsJoinable":false,"bHasVoiceSupport":false,"SessionId":"","Properties":[{"Type":"String","Value":"{\"sourceId\":\"f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494\",\"sourceDisplayName\":\"Mrfoot\",\"partyId\":\"1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814\",\"partyTypeId\":286331153,\"leaderId\":\"f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494\",\"leaderDisplayName\":\"Mrfoot\",\"key\":\"F951E57948843D2536CB609074CB61AF\",\"appId\":\"Fortnite\",\"buildId\":\"1911327113\",\"partyFlags\":6,\"notAcceptingReason\":0}","Name":"party.joininfodata.286331153"}]}]
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:980][251]LogCommonInput:Verbose: PopActivatablePanel: Adding pop for panel: ConfirmationWindow_C_0
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:980][251]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Input suspension: Started
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:980][251]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:980][251]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:980][251]LogCommonInput:Verbose: StartNextOperation: Finished, Clearing pending ops
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:980][251]LogGameMode: GameMode returned ReadyToStartMatch
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:980][251]LogGameModeisplay: Match State Changed from WaitingToStart to InProgress
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:980][251]LogFortUIisplay: Switching states from: Login to: SubgameSelect
[2017.11.25-21.30.21:999][251]LogCommonInput:Verbose: PushActivatablePanel : Adding push for new activatable panel SubgameSelectScreen_C_0:
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Input suspension: Started
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogCommonInput:Verbose: StartNextOperation: activatable panel pushed on stack for panel: SubgameSelectScreen_C_0
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogCommonInput:Verbose: OnPrePanelActivated: panel activated complete: SubgameSelectScreen_C_0
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogFortNavigation:Verbose: CenterWidget(UWidget): CampaignBtn
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogCommonInput:Verbose: StartNextOperation: Finished, Clearing pending ops
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogHotfixManagerisplay: Returning cached update result 1
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogGameState: Match State Changed from WaitingToStart to InProgress
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogFortMemory: ================== Health Snapshot: Start of Match (FortGameStateFrontEnd) =================
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogFortMemory: Hero: , Theater: , Mission:
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogFortMemory: Games Played: 0, MeasuredPerfTime 0.00 Secs
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogFortMemory: CPU Memory: Used 1490.24MB, Peak 1518.72MB
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogFortMemory: Physical Memory: Used 6736.84MB, Total: 32696.42MB
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogFortMemory: =============================================================
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:001][251]LogGarbageisplay: Collecting garbage (GCheckForIllegalMarkPendingKill = 0)
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:015][251]LogGarbageisplay: 14.070837 ms for GC
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:017][251]LogGarbageisplay: 1.720315 ms for unhashing unreachable objects. Clusters removed: 11. Items 1681 Cluster Items 45
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:027][253]LogGarbageisplay: GC purged 1726 objects (346830 -> 345104)
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:027][253]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Input suspension: Stopped
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:081][271]LogHotfixManagerisplay: CheckComplete UpdateSuccess
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:134][289]LogFortLoadingScreen: Hiding loading screen when 'IsShowingInitialLoadingScreen()' is false.
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:134][289]LogFortLoadingScreen: Hiding loading screen because this AFortPlayerController is not in Zone and always returns 'hide loading screen'.
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:581][435]LogJson:Warning: Field last_incremented_time was not found.
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:581][435]LogJson:Error: Json Value of type 'Null' used as a 'String'.
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:581][435]LogProfileSys: MCP-Profile: Dispatching request to https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/game/v2/profile/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494/client/IncrementNamedCounterStat?profileId=profile0&rvn=543
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:581][435]LogProfileSys: MCP-Profile: Command IncrementNamedCounterStat queued to send
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:581][435]LogFortMemory:

[2017.11.25-21.30.22:581][435]LogFortMemory: UFortAssetManager::ChangeGameSubMode is changing mode from [NoMode] to Athena
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:582][435]LogFortMemory: UFortAssetManager::ChangeGameSubMode() changing bundle state to (Menu, Client, ClientAthena)
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:642][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: PopActivatablePanel: Adding pop for panel: SubgameSelectScreen_C_0
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:642][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Input suspension: Started
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:642][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:642][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:642][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: StartNextOperation: Finished, Clearing pending ops
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:642][435]LogFortUIisplay: Switching states from: SubgameSelect to: FrontEnd
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:665][435]LogFort: Loading GameData: /Game/Balance/AthenaGameData.AthenaGameData ...
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:666][435]LogStats: ... GameData loaded! - 0.001 s
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogFort: Frontend Behavior Cohort: MapScreen
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogParty:Verbose: UFortPartyContext::HandlePendingInvites
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogParty: Resetting parties for frontend, bLeavePartyWhenReturningToFrontEnd: 0
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogParty:Verbose: Resetting parties for frontend
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: UpdatePartyMemberData request success. user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 party=1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: UpdatePartyData request success. user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 party=1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: UpdateParty request success. user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 party=1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogParty:Verbose: [1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814] Party config updated Succeeded
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogParty:Verbose: UFortPartyGameState::UpdateAcceptingMembers()
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: UpdatePartyData request success. user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 party=1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogPartyisplay: UFortPartyContext::HandlePartyResetForFrontend: PartyState [1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814]
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogPartyisplay: UFortPartyContext::HandlePartyLeft: PartyState [null], Reason Unknown
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogPartyisplay: Local player [Mrfoot] (ID [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494]) left party [null]
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogParty:Verbose: UFortUITeamInfo::Empty: Removing party leader Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494]
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogParty:Verbose: UFortUITeamInfo::GetParty: Adding for party leader Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494]
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:751][435]LogPartyisplay: Local player [Mrfoot] (ID [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494]) joined a new party [1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814].
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:751][435]LogParty:Verbose: HandlePartyMemberJoined: Party [1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814] Registering team member [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494]!
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:751][435]LogPartyisplay: New party member state for [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] added to the local player's party [1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814].
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:751][435]LogPartyisplay: Removing [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] from [Mrfoot]'s team.
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:751][435]LogPartyisplay: Adding [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] as a new member to [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494]'s party via an existing UITeamMember in [Mrfoot]'s game.
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:751][435]LogPartyisplay: New member [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] added to UI Party led by [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494].
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:751][435]LogPartyisplay: UpdateChangeCallbacks: Getting Team Member Info for [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494].
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:751][435]LogPartyisplay: [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] team member data updated, team [EFortTeam::MAX] at index [0] in [Mrfoot]'s game.
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:751][435]LogPartyisplay: Got bad homebase data
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:751][435]LogPartyisplay: UpdateChangeCallbacks: Getting Team Member Info for [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494].
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:751][435]LogPartyisplay: [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] team member data updated, team [EFortTeam::MAX] at index [0] in [Mrfoot]'s game.
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:751][435]LogPartyisplay: Got bad homebase data
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:752][435]LogPartyisplay: UFortPartyContext::HandlePartyResetForFrontend exit
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:771][435]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Created MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_AthenaGliderItem_0_Border_000002386B662180
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:771][435]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Incremented ref count for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_AthenaGliderItem_0_Border_000002386B662180 with new ref count of 1
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:771][435]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Incremented ref count for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_AthenaGliderItem_0_Border_000002386B662180 with new ref count of 2
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:771][435]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Incremented ref count for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_AthenaGliderItem_0_Border_000002386B662180 with new ref count of 3
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:771][435]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Derecremented ref count for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_AthenaGliderItem_0_Border_000002386B662180 with new ref count of 2
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:772][435]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Created MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_FortAccountItem_0_Border_000002386B663440
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:772][435]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Incremented ref count for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_FortAccountItem_0_Border_000002386B663440 with new ref count of 1
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:772][435]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Incremented ref count for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_AthenaGliderItem_0_Border_000002386B662180 with new ref count of 3
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:772][435]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Incremented ref count for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_AthenaGliderItem_0_Border_000002386B662180 with new ref count of 4
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:772][435]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Incremented ref count for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_AthenaGliderItem_0_Border_000002386B662180 with new ref count of 5
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:773][435]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Incremented ref count for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_AthenaGliderItem_0_Border_000002386B662180 with new ref count of 6
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:773][435]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Incremented ref count for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_AthenaGliderItem_0_Border_000002386B662180 with new ref count of 7
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:773][435]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Incremented ref count for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_AthenaGliderItem_0_Border_000002386B662180 with new ref count of 8
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:774][435]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Incremented ref count for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_AthenaGliderItem_0_Border_000002386B662180 with new ref count of 9
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:847][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: PushActivatablePanel : Adding push for new activatable panel AthenaTabsScreen_C_0:
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:847][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Input suspension: Started
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:847][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:847][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: StartNextOperation: activatable panel pushed on stack for panel: AthenaTabsScreen_C_0
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:847][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: OnPrePanelActivated: panel activated complete: AthenaTabsScreen_C_0
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:847][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: PushActivatablePanel : Adding outro op for top activatable panel
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:847][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: PushActivatablePanel : Adding push for new activatable panel AthenaLobby_C_0:
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:847][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:847][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: StartNextOperation: deactivate for panel: AthenaTabsScreen_C_0
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:847][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: OnPostPanelDeactivatedForPush: deactivated panel: AthenaTabsScreen_C_0
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:847][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:847][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: StartNextOperation: activatable panel pushed on stack for panel: AthenaLobby_C_0
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:847][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: OnPrePanelActivated: panel activated complete: AthenaLobby_C_0
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:849][435]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: UpdatePartyMemberData request success. user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 party=1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:850][435]LogFortNavigation:Verbose: CenterWidget(UWidget): ButtonGamepadSelect
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:856][435]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: UpdatePartyMemberData request success. user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 party=1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:856][435]LogProfileSys: MCP-Profile: Command ClientQuestLogin queued to send
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:856][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:856][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: StartNextOperation: Finished, Clearing pending ops
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:858][435]LogHotfixManagerisplay: External CheckComplete UpdateSuccess
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:858][435]LogHotfixManagerisplay: Update State UpdatePending -> UpdateComplete
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:858][435]LogFortisplay: AFortGameModeFrontEnd::OnUpdateCheckComplete called. Result=1
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:862][435]LogSlate: Took 0.002854 seconds to synchronously load lazily loaded font '../../../Engine/Content/Slate/Fonts/Roboto-Regular.ttf' (155K)
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:873][436]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: FOnlinePresenceMcp::OnXmppPresenceReceived [email protected]prod.ol.epicgames.com/V2:Fortnite:WIN::9A6785C04BC86D41FA850AAD3EF67379 [Online] [2017.11.25-21.30.22] [{"Status":"Playing Fortnite Battle Royale","bIsPlaying":false,"bIsJoinable":false,"bHasVoiceSupport":false,"SessionId":"","Properties":[{"Type":"String","Value":"{\"sourceId\":\"f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494\",\"sourceDisplayName\":\"Mrfoot\",\"partyId\":\"1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814\",\"partyTypeId\":286331153,\"leaderId\":\"f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494\",\"leaderDisplayName\":\"Mrfoot\",\"key\":\"F951E57948843D2536CB609074CB61AF\",\"appId\":\"Fortnite\",\"buildId\":\"1911327113\",\"partyFlags\":6,\"notAcceptingReason\":0}","Name":"party.joininfodata.286331153"},{"Type":"String","Value":"{\r\n\t\"homeBaseRating\": 1\r\n}","Name":"FortBasicInfo"}]}]
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:878][436]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: FOnlinePartySystemMcp::XmppMessage SendToParty success type=com.epicgames.party.data user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 to all
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:879][436]LogParty: [1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814] Player f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 data received
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:879][436]LogPartyisplay: UpdateChangeCallbacks: Getting Team Member Info for [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494].
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:879][436]LogPartyisplay: [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] team member data updated, team [EFortTeam::MAX] at index [0] in [Mrfoot]'s game.
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:879][436]LogPartyisplay: Got bad homebase data
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:882][436]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: UpdatePartyMemberData request success. user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 party=1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:883][436]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: FOnlinePartySystemMcp::XmppMessage SendToParty success type=com.epicgames.party.memberdata user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 to all
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:897][437]LogRenderTargetPool:Warning: r.RenderTargetPoolMin exceeded 505/400 MB (ok in editor, bad on fixed memory platform)
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:906][437]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Input suspension: Stopped
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:918][440]LogOnlineGame:Verbose: Received chatroom recommendations: Global subgame chat rooms: {} ---- Founder chat rooms: {}
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:918][440]LogOnlineGame: NOT joinining subgame global chat, global chat is currently disabled for this game mode.
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:918][440]LogOnlineGame: NOT joinining Founder chat, requires founder tier upgrade
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:996][450]LogProfileSys: (200) https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/game/v2/profile/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494/client/IncrementNamedCounterStat?profileId=profile0&rvn=543
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:998][450]LogPartyisplay: Homebase updated for Team Member:
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:999][450]LogPartyisplay: UpdateChangeCallbacks: Getting Team Member Info for [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494].
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:999][450]LogPartyisplay: [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] team member data updated, team [EFortTeam::MAX] at index [0] in [Mrfoot]'s game.
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:999][450]LogPartyisplay: Got bad homebase data
[2017.11.25-21.30.22:999][450]LogProfileSys: MCP-Profile: Dispatching request to https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/game/v2/profile/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494/client/ClientQuestLogin?profileId=athena&rvn=681
[2017.11.25-21.30.23:080][462]LogProfileSys: (200) https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/game/v2/profile/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494/client/ClientQuestLogin?profileId=athena&rvn=681
[2017.11.25-21.31.16:451][888]LogFortMemory: Heartbeat - CPU:1483.80MB (Peak: 1611.08MB)
[2017.11.25-21.31.18:664][238]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: VerifyAuth request. url=https://account-public-service-prod03.ol.epicgames.com/account/api/oauth/verify, user id=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494, state=1, accessexpires=28740.03
[2017.11.25-21.31.18:843][266]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Verify auth request complete. url=https://account-public-service-prod03.ol.epicgames.com/account/api/oauth/verify code=200
[2017.11.25-21.31.18:843][266]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: User ClientId: ec684b8c687f479fadea3cb2ad83f5c6 AccountId: f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 Access[Expires: 2017.11.26-05.30.17 Remaining: 28739.36] Method: exchange_code drift: 0.49
[2017.11.25-21.31.23:082][937]LogGarbageisplay: Collecting garbage (GCheckForIllegalMarkPendingKill = 0)
[2017.11.25-21.31.23:099][937]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Adding STRONG GC ref for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_AthenaGliderItem_0_Border_000002386B662180 due to ref count of 9
[2017.11.25-21.31.23:099][937]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Adding STRONG GC ref for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_FortAccountItem_0_Border_000002386B663440 due to ref count of 1
[2017.11.25-21.31.23:099][937]LogGarbageisplay: 16.676687 ms for GC
[2017.11.25-21.31.23:100][937]LogGarbageisplay: 0.976789 ms for unhashing unreachable objects. Clusters removed: 0. Items 366 Cluster Items 0
[2017.11.25-21.31.23:109][939]LogGarbageisplay: GC purged 366 objects (355771 -> 355405)
[2017.11.25-21.32.16:448][392]LogFortMemory: Heartbeat - CPU:1465.44MB (Peak: 1611.08MB)
[2017.11.25-21.32.18:838][771]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: VerifyAuth request. url=https://account-public-service-prod03.ol.epicgames.com/account/api/oauth/verify, user id=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494, state=1, accessexpires=28679.36
[2017.11.25-21.32.18:894][780]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Verify auth request complete. url=https://account-public-service-prod03.ol.epicgames.com/account/api/oauth/verify code=200
[2017.11.25-21.32.24:184][619]LogGarbageisplay: Collecting garbage (GCheckForIllegalMarkPendingKill = 0)
[2017.11.25-21.32.24:200][619]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Adding STRONG GC ref for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_AthenaGliderItem_0_Border_000002386B662180 due to ref count of 9
[2017.11.25-21.32.24:201][619]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Adding STRONG GC ref for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_FortAccountItem_0_Border_000002386B663440 due to ref count of 1
[2017.11.25-21.32.24:201][619]LogGarbageisplay: 16.202062 ms for GC
[2017.11.25-21.32.24:201][619]LogGarbageisplay: 0.529162 ms for unhashing unreachable objects. Clusters removed: 0. Items 0 Cluster Items 0
[2017.11.25-21.32.24:209][621]LogGarbageisplay: GC purged 0 objects (355405 -> 355405)
[2017.11.25-21.32.44:400][744]LogD3D11RHI: Timed out while waiting for GPU to catch up. (0.5 s)
[2017.11.25-21.32.44:901][745]LogD3D11RHI: Timed out while waiting for GPU to catch up. (0.5 s)
[2017.11.25-21.32.45:402][745]LogD3D11RHI: Timed out while waiting for GPU to catch up. (0.5 s)
[2017.11.25-21.32.45:901][745]LogD3D11RHI: Timed out while waiting for GPU to catch up. (0.5 s)
[2017.11.25-21.32.46:043][745]LogRHI:Error: [Aftermath] Status: Timeout
[2017.11.25-21.32.46:043][745]LogRHI:Error: [Aftermath] GPU Stack Dump
[2017.11.25-21.32.46:043][745]LogRHI:Error: [Aftermath] 0: FRAME
[2017.11.25-21.32.46:043][745]LogRHI:Error: [Aftermath] GPU Stack Dump
[2017.11.25-21.32.46:052][745]LogWindows: Windows GetLastError: The operation completed successfully. (0)


----------



## LG25

Yes. I know I'm a month late replying, but fyi, I had some ridiculous issues with this update. First, my RGB Ram (G.Skill F4-3200C14D-32GTZR) stopped working in a strange way. Some of the LEDs (I think there are 7 on each stick).. turned white while the others went out altogether. Completely unresponsive to Aura, except to turn off. One stick wouldn't work at all. The way I finally fixed it, was to uninstall Aura (Add / Remove Programs, not AURA uninst.). I don't know if this had anything to do with it, and I doubt it, was install G.Skill's RGB software to see if I had dead RGB controller or not. It worked fine with this, both sets and all RGBs on. I uninstalled G.Skill Software, rebooted, then installed the newest version of Aura (Rebooted after every uninst / inst). Worked fine after that. But the really weird thing was with sensors in Aida64 not being read correctly, extremely difficult to boot, losing memory config etc.. I had to re-flash BIOS 1701 to get it back.

So, yes, I had trouble after the Fall Update.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LG25*
> 
> Yes. I know I'm a month late replying, but fyi, I had some ridiculous issues with this update. First, my RGB Ram (G.Skill F4-3200C14D-32GTZR) stopped working in a strange way. Some of the LEDs (I think there are 7 on each stick).. turned white while the others went out altogether. Completely unresponsive to Aura, except to turn off. One stick wouldn't work at all. The way I finally fixed it, was to uninstall Aura (Add / Remove Programs, not AURA uninst.). I don't know if this had anything to do with it, and I doubt it, was install G.Skill's RGB software to see if I had dead RGB controller or not. It worked fine with this, both sets and all RGBs on. I uninstalled G.Skill Software, rebooted, then installed the newest version of Aura (Rebooted after every uninst / inst). Worked fine after that. But the really weird thing was with sensors in Aida64 not being read correctly, extremely difficult to boot, losing memory config etc.. I had to re-flash BIOS 1701 to get it back.
> 
> So, yes, I had trouble after the Fall Update.


yea the fall update did not like it when aura was installed on the system before it ran, it took me six or seven roll backs and attempts before I got the update running right and playing nice with everything, afraid to install my antivirus though incase that breaks it after running it fine for two weeks. Also the agesa update bios is out as well so there's that


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> Inc wall of text, this is the error i get while playing games, pretty much happens to everygame i play but only fortnite shows error code. wondering if its CPU/mobo related or GPU. happens during PUBG, Fortnite, rainbow six siege. has anyone had issues with the 1700 and a 1080TI on this mobo?
> 
> near the last lines it says Timed out while waiting for GPU to catch up.
> 
> Ryzen 1700 and a 1080TI, can my CPU not keep up with my 1080 TI?
> 
> Note my GF has my old 4770k/970 computer and PUBG never crashes for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Log file open, 11/25/17 16:30:03
> LogGameplayTagsisplay: FGameplayTagNativeAdder::FGameplayTagNativeAdder
> LogPlatformFile: Not using cached read wrapper
> LogInitisplay: RandInit(1497374470) SRandInit(1497374471).
> LogTaskGraph: Started task graph with 4 named threads and 8 total threads with 1 sets of task threads.
> LogStreamingisplay: Took 0.015s to configure plugins.
> LogInit: Using libcurl 7.47.1
> LogInit: - built for x86_64-pc-win32
> LogInit: - supports SSL with OpenSSL/1.0.2g
> LogInit: - supports HTTP deflate (compression) using libz 1.2.8
> LogInit: - other features:
> LogInit: CURL_VERSION_SSL
> LogInit: CURL_VERSION_LIBZ
> LogInit: CURL_VERSION_IPV6
> LogInit: CURL_VERSION_ASYNCHDNS
> LogInit: CURL_VERSION_LARGEFILE
> LogInit: CURL_VERSION_IDN
> LogInit: CurlRequestOptions (configurable via config and command line):
> LogInit: - bVerifyPeer = false - Libcurl will NOT verify peer certificate
> LogInit: - bUseHttpProxy = false - Libcurl will NOT use HTTP proxy
> LogInit: - bDontReuseConnections = false - Libcurl will reuse connections
> LogInit: - CertBundlePath = nullptr - Libcurl will use whatever was configured at build time.
> LogInit: Build: ++Fortnite+Release-Live-CL-3757339
> LogInit: Engine Version: 4.16.0-3757339+++Fortnite+Release-Live
> LogInit: Compatible Engine Version: 4.16.0-3757339+++Fortnite+Release-Live
> LogInit: Net CL: 3752911
> LogInit: Compiled (64-bit): Nov 14 2017 19:09:47
> LogInit: Compiled with Visual C++: 19.00.24215.01
> LogInit: Build Configuration: Shipping
> LogInit: Branch Name: ++Fortnite+Release-Live
> LogInit: Filtered Command Line: -frombe
> LogInit: Base Directory: C:/Program Files/Epic Games/Fortnite/FortniteGame/Binaries/Win64/
> LogInit: Installed Engine Build: 1
> LogStreamingisplay: Took 0.005s to delete old logs.
> LogInit: Presizing for max 2097152 objects, including 1 objects not considered by GC, pre-allocating 0 bytes for permanent pool.
> LogStreamingisplay: Async Loading initialized: New Async IO: true, Event Driven Loader: true, Async Loading Thread: false
> LogInit: Object subsystem initialized
> LogFortMemory: AppInit - CPU:213.73MB (Peak: 213.73MB)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.03:746][ 0]LogInit: Applying CVar settings loaded from the selected device profile: [WindowsClient]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.03:752][ 0]LogInit: Computer: DESKTOP-VHL894J
> [2017.11.25-21.30.03:752][ 0]LogInit: User: mrfoo
> [2017.11.25-21.30.03:752][ 0]LogInit: CPU Page size=4096, Cores=8
> [2017.11.25-21.30.03:752][ 0]LogInit: High frequency timer resolution =3.703973 MHz
> [2017.11.25-21.30.03:752][ 0]LogMemory: Memory total: Physical=31.9GB (32GB approx)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.03:752][ 0]LogMemory: Platform Memory Stats for WindowsClient
> [2017.11.25-21.30.03:752][ 0]LogMemory: Process Physical Memory: 215.20 MB used, 215.20 MB peak
> [2017.11.25-21.30.03:752][ 0]LogMemory: Process Virtual Memory: 239.16 MB used, 239.16 MB peak
> [2017.11.25-21.30.03:752][ 0]LogMemory: Physical Memory: 5316.75 MB used, 27379.68 MB free, 32696.42 MB total
> [2017.11.25-21.30.03:752][ 0]LogMemory: Virtual Memory: 541.20 MB used, 27379.68 MB free, 134217728.00 MB total
> [2017.11.25-21.30.04:659][ 0]LogTextLocalizationManager: No specific translations for ('en-US') exist, so ('en') translations will be used.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.04:989][ 0]LogStreamingisplay: Took 0.346s to EndInitTextLocalization.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:267][ 0]LogD3D11RHI: D3D11 adapters:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:576][ 0]LogD3D11RHI: 0. 'NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti' (Feature Level 11_0)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:576][ 0]LogD3D11RHI: 11132/0/16348 MB DedicatedVideo/DedicatedSystem/SharedSystem, Outputs:2, VendorId:0x10de
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:670][ 0]LogD3D11RHI: 1. 'Microsoft Basic Render Driver' (Feature Level 11_0)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:670][ 0]LogD3D11RHI: 0/0/16348 MB DedicatedVideo/DedicatedSystem/SharedSystem, Outputs:0, VendorId:0x1414
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:670][ 0]LogD3D11RHI: Chosen D3D11 Adapter: 0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:676][ 0]LogD3D11RHI: Creating new Direct3DDevice
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:676][ 0]LogD3D11RHI: GPU DeviceId: 0x1b06 (for the marketing name, search the web for "GPU Device Id")
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:676][ 0]LogWindows: EnumDisplayDevices:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:677][ 0]LogWindows: 0. 'NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti' (P:0 D:1)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:677][ 0]LogWindows: 1. 'NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti' (P:1 D:1)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:677][ 0]LogWindows: 2. 'NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti' (P:0 D:0)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:677][ 0]LogWindows: 3. 'NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti' (P:0 D:0)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:677][ 0]LogWindows: DebugString: GetVideoDriverDetailsInvalid PrimaryIsNotTheChoosenAdapter GetVideoDriverDetailsInvalid PrimaryIsNotTheChoosenAdapter GetVideoDriverDetailsInvalid PrimaryIsNotTheChoosenAdapter GetVideoDriverDetailsInvalid PrimaryIsNotTheChoosenAdapter FoundDriverCount:0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:677][ 0]LogD3D11RHI: Adapter Name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:677][ 0]LogD3D11RHI: Driver Version: Unknown (internal:Unknown, unified:Unknown)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:677][ 0]LogD3D11RHI: Driver Date: Unknown
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:677][ 0]LogRHI: Texture pool is 7792 MB (70% of 11132 MB)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:861][ 0]LogD3D11RHI: [Aftermath] Aftermath enabled and primed
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:861][ 0]LogD3D11RHI: Async texture creation enabled
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:871][ 0]LogD3D11RHI: GPU Timing Frequency: 1000.000000 (Debug: 2 1)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:971][ 0]LogSlate: Using Freetype 2.6.0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:973][ 0]LogSlate: SlateFontCache - WITH_FREETYPE: 1, WITH_HARFBUZZ: 1
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:973][ 0]LogSlate: SlateFontCache - WITH_FREETYPE: 1, WITH_HARFBUZZ: 1
> [2017.11.25-21.30.06:543][ 0]LogAssetRegistry: FAssetRegistry took 0.5200 seconds to start up
> [2017.11.25-21.30.06:715][ 0]LogPackageLocalizationCache: Processed 4 localized package path(s) for 2 prioritized culture(s) in 0.009686 seconds
> [2017.11.25-21.30.06:715][ 0]LogPakFile: New pak file ../../../FortniteGame/Content/Paks/pakchunk0-WindowsClient.pak added to pak precacher.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.06:760][ 0]LogGameplayTagsisplay: UGameplayTagsManager:oneAddingNativeTags. DelegateIsBound: 1
> [2017.11.25-21.30.06:788][ 0]LogPakFile: New pak file ../../../FortniteGame/Content/Paks/pakchunk0_s2-WindowsClient.pak added to pak precacher.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.06:799][ 0]LogFortSignificanceisplay: Set AI budget to '8,16'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.06:833][ 0]LogNetVersion: FortniteGame , NetCL: 3752911, EngineNetVer: 2, GameNetVer: 0 (Checksum: 2586913610)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.06:835][ 0]LogMaterial: Added default parameter collection resource, Default__MaterialParameterCollection, ID:00000000000000000000000000000000
> [2017.11.25-21.30.06:889][ 0]LogPakFile: New pak file ../../../FortniteGame/Content/Paks/pakchunk0_s1-WindowsClient.pak added to pak precacher.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.06:900][ 0]LogMaterial: Added default parameter collection resource, DistortedScreenCollection, ID:B9864F384A319FAA50CECBB9E87E2DA3
> [2017.11.25-21.30.06:911][ 0]ImportText (Datacenters): Missing closing parenthesis: (DisplayName=NSLOCTEXT("MMRegion", "Brazil", "Brazil"), RegionId="BR", bEnabled=true, bVisible=true, bBeta=false, Servers[0]=(Address="18.231.38.143", Port=22222), Servers[1]=(Address="18.231.52.12", Port=22222), Servers[2]=(Address="52.67.68.145", Port=22222, Servers[3]=(Address="54.207.41.123", Port=22222))
> [2017.11.25-21.30.06:911][ 0]ImportText (Datacenters): Missing closing parenthesis: (DisplayName=NSLOCTEXT("MMRegion", "Asia", "Asia"), RegionId="ASIA", bEnabled=true, bVisible=true, bBeta=false, Servers[0]=(Address="13.115.140.167", Port=22222), Servers[1]=(Address="13.115.206.205", Port=22222), Servers[2]=(Address="52.196.239.119", Port=22222, Servers[3]=(Address="52.69.44.52", Port=22222))
> [2017.11.25-21.30.06:914][ 0]LogInit: WinSock: version 1.1 (2.2), MaxSocks=32767, MaxUdp=65467
> [2017.11.25-21.30.07:029][ 0]LogMoviePlayer: Initializing movie player
> [2017.11.25-21.30.07:203][ 0]LogSlate: Took 0.002821 seconds to synchronously load lazily loaded font '../../../FortniteGame/Content/UI/Foundation/Fonts/BurbankBigRegular-Bold.ufont' (155K)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.07:213][ 0]LogOnline: OSS: Using EpicApp backend 'Fortnite' based on environment 'Prod' and override 'Fortnite'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.07:213][ 0]LogOnline: OSS: Using EpicApp backend 'Fortnite' based on environment 'Prod' and override 'Fortnite'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.07:359][ 0]LogOnline:Verbose: TWITCH: Twitch Startup!
> [2017.11.25-21.30.07:359][ 0]LogSIPisplay: SIP Module Initialized
> [2017.11.25-21.30.07:359][ 0]LogSIPisplay: Plugin Status: 1
> [2017.11.25-21.30.07:359][ 0]LogUAC: UACClient initialized
> [2017.11.25-21.30.07:884][ 0]LogUObjectArray: 65764 objects as part of root set at end of initial load.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.07:884][ 0]LogUObjectArray: 3 objects are not in the root set, but can never be destroyed because they are in the DisregardForGC set.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.07:884][ 0]LogUObjectAllocator: 12168320 out of 0 bytes used by permanent object pool.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.07:884][ 0]LogUObjectArray: CloseDisregardForGC: 65764/65764 objects in disregard for GC pool
> [2017.11.25-21.30.07:884][ 0]LogEngine: Initializing Engine...
> [2017.11.25-21.30.07:895][ 0]LogStreaming:Error: Couldn't find file for package /Script/Engine requested by async loading code. NameToLoad: /Script/Engine
> [2017.11.25-21.30.07:895][ 0]LogStreaming:Error: Found 0 dependent packages...
> [2017.11.25-21.30.07:895][ 0]LogInitisplay: Limiting process virtual memory size to 8388608 KB
> [2017.11.25-21.30.07:898][ 0]LogFortMemory: UFortAssetManager will split content preloading by submode
> [2017.11.25-21.30.07:898][ 0]LogFortMemory: UFortAssetManager default bundle state is (Client)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.07:898][ 0]LogFortisplay: Startup job "Super::StartInitialLoading()" starting
> [2017.11.25-21.30.08:120][ 0]LogFortisplay: Startup job "Super::StartInitialLoading()" took 0.22 seconds to complete
> [2017.11.25-21.30.08:120][ 0]LogFortisplay: Startup job "RegisterConstructorReferences()" starting
> [2017.11.25-21.30.08:120][ 0]LogFortisplay: Startup job "RegisterConstructorReferences()" took 0.00 seconds to complete
> [2017.11.25-21.30.08:120][ 0]LogFortisplay: Startup job "UFortGlobals::Get().LoadUIStyle()" starting
> [2017.11.25-21.30.08:146][ 0]LogFortisplay: Startup job "UFortGlobals::Get().LoadUIStyle()" took 0.03 seconds to complete
> [2017.11.25-21.30.08:146][ 0]LogFortisplay: Startup job "UAbilitySystemGlobals::Get().InitGlobalData()" starting
> [2017.11.25-21.30.08:200][ 0]LogFortisplay: Startup job "UAbilitySystemGlobals::Get().InitGlobalData()" took 0.05 seconds to complete
> [2017.11.25-21.30.08:200][ 0]LogFortisplay: Startup job "ScanForNavAgentCostData()" starting
> [2017.11.25-21.30.08:212][ 0]LogFortisplay: Startup job "ScanForNavAgentCostData()" took 0.01 seconds to complete
> [2017.11.25-21.30.08:212][ 0]LogFortisplay: Startup job "GetGameData()" starting
> [2017.11.25-21.30.08:212][ 0]LogFort: Loading GameData: /Game/Balance/DefaultGameData.DefaultGameData ...
> [2017.11.25-21.30.09:106][ 0]LogMaterial: Added default parameter collection resource, FortniteMaterialParameters, ID:459F36B344790EE6F581E29755F9B5C5
> [2017.11.25-21.30.09:106][ 0]LogMaterial: Added default parameter collection resource, Stencil_ID_Definitions, ID:281D9C06493105FC0E95569415AC1F7A
> [2017.11.25-21.30.09:106][ 0]LogMaterial: Added default parameter collection resource, HomeBaseParameterCollection, ID:5E3F32F14D6E4ED04C9BCFAB36F07A73
> [2017.11.25-21.30.09:106][ 0]LogStats: ... GameData loaded! - 0.894 s
> [2017.11.25-21.30.09:106][ 0]LogFortisplay: Startup job "GetGameData()" took 0.89 seconds to complete
> [2017.11.25-21.30.09:106][ 0]LogFortisplay: Startup job "LoadHandle = PreloadStartupAssets()" starting
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:016][ 0]LogStreaming:Warning: Took 602.95ms to ProcessLoadedPackages
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:016][ 0]LogFortisplay: Startup job "LoadHandle = PreloadStartupAssets()" took 5.91 seconds to complete
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:016][ 0]LogFortisplay: All startup jobs took 7.12 seconds to complete
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:204][ 0]LogInit: XAudio2 using 'Headset Earphone (4- Astro A50 Voice)' : 2 channels at 48 kHz using 16 bits per sample (channel mask 0x3)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:363][ 0]LogInit: FAudioDevice initialized.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:373][ 0]LogInit: Texture streaming: Enabled
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:380][ 0]LogFortMemory: UFortAssetManager::ChangeLoadState() changing bundle state to (Client, Menu)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:383][ 0]LogConsoleResponseisplay: Apply Settings:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:385][ 0]LogFortSignificanceisplay: Set AI budget to '8,16'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:387][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Creating blueprint contexts for Local Player ' FortLocalPlayer_0 ' of Game Instance ' FortGameInstance_0 '
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:387][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortMcpContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:491][ 0]LogMaterial: Added default parameter collection resource, MPC_HexZoneDifficulty, ID:A93665824698633F7FDC6281E6FF9586
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:491][ 0]LogMaterial: Added default parameter collection resource, MPC_Hexmap, ID:20526AF7447FE747ACE05282990E27FD
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:491][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'HomeBaseContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:492][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortPartyContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:492][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortMatchmakingContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:492][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortOutpostContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:492][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortPrototypingContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:492][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'AthenaHUDContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:492][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'CMSContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:492][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortAbilitySystemContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:492][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortAccountStatsContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:492][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortGlobalUIContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:492][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortFrontEndContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:492][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortHeroManagementContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:492][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortHomebaseUIContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:493][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortHUDContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:493][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortInventoryContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:493][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortLeaderboardContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:493][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortPickerContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:493][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortStoreContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:493][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortTooltipUIContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:493][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortTutorialContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:493][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortUIDataConfigurationContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:493][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'CommonUIContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:494][ 0]LogInitisplay: Game Engine Initialized.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:494][ 0]LogFortMemory: PostEngineInit - CPU:1326.29MB (Peak: 1397.28MB)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:494][ 0]LogInitisplay: Starting Game.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:494][ 0]LogHotfixManagerisplay: Update State UpdateIdle -> UpdatePending
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:494][ 0]LogNet: Browse: /Game/Maps/Frontend?Name=Player
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:494][ 0]LogFortLoadingScreen: Showing loading screen when 'IsShowingInitialLoadingScreen()' is true.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:494][ 0]LogFortLoadingScreen: Showing LoadingScreen because bCurrentlyInLoadMap is true!
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:515][ 0]LogLoad: LoadMap: /Game/Maps/Frontend?Name=Player
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:551][ 0]LogGarbageisplay: Collecting garbage (GCheckForIllegalMarkPendingKill = 0)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:566][ 0]LogGarbageisplay: 15.731486 ms for GC
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:567][ 0]LogGarbageisplay: 0.647413 ms for unhashing unreachable objects. Clusters removed: 0. Items 69 Cluster Items 0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:570][ 0]LogGarbageisplay: GC purged 69 objects (321689 -> 321620)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:601][ 0]LogStreamingisplay: /Game/Maps/Frontend is prestreaming /Game/Maps/FrontEnd/Maps/FrontEndStore
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:601][ 0]LogStreamingisplay: /Game/Maps/Frontend is prestreaming /Game/Maps/UI/Frontend_BG_Main
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:601][ 0]LogStreamingisplay: /Game/Maps/Frontend is prestreaming /Game/Maps/UI/Frontend_SkillTree
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:860][ 0]LogMaterial: Added default parameter collection resource, MPC_AnimatedCard, ID:6DE1D7A647069C164FCDAAB989A20E10
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:860][ 0]LogMaterial: Added default parameter collection resource, MPC_Pinata, ID:6172D0F346C152CDC7C8C2BB5264A0F1
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:881][ 0]LogMaterial: Added default parameter collection resource, MPC_StoreCardColors, ID:980B581240CECB5A06F120BFACCF6247
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:893][ 0]LogFortSignificanceisplay: Set AI budget to '8,16'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:894][ 0]LogAIModule: Creating AISystem for world Frontend
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:894][ 0]LogLoad: Game class is 'FortGameModeFrontEnd'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:895][ 0]LogLevelActorContainer: Created LevelActorCluster (797) for /Game/Maps/FrontEnd/Maps/FrontEndStore.FrontEndStoreersistentLevel with 38 objects, 9 referenced clusters and 14 mutable objects.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:896][ 0]LogLevelActorContainer: Created LevelActorCluster (798) for /Game/Maps/UI/Frontend_BG_Main.Frontend_BG_MainersistentLevel with 12 objects, 1 referenced clusters and 6 mutable objects.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:896][ 0]LogLevelActorContainer: Created LevelActorCluster (799) for /Game/Maps/UI/Frontend_SkillTree.Frontend_SkillTreeersistentLevel with 6 objects, 1 referenced clusters and 5 mutable objects.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:899][ 0]LogLevelActorContainer: Created LevelActorCluster (800) for /Game/Maps/Frontend.FrontendersistentLevel with 2 objects, 0 referenced clusters and 2 mutable objects.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:899][ 0]LogWorld: Bringing World /Game/Maps/Frontend.Frontend up for play (max tick rate 0) at 2017.11.25-16.30.15
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:923][ 0]LogMaterial: Added default parameter collection resource, MPC_Skybox_World, ID:AD511C5F4BCECA528A142E9BEC5F9456
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:923][ 0]LogFortDayNight: AFortTimeOfDayManager:ostInitializeComponents: World is "Frontend", this is "TODM_Disabled_C_0"
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:926][ 0]LogFortDayNight: Game State in World Frontend is resetting. TimeOfDayManager is None.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:927][ 0]LogWorld: Bringing up level for play took: 0.030618
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:927][ 0]LogOnlineGame: Client adding GameAccountId/AuthTicket for local player to login url. FortGameOptions=[ASID={57AFC245-4A8B-3FFE-F0CC-0599313DFA82}?Platform=Windows]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:927][ 0]LogOnlineGame: Server received GameAccountId and AuthTicket from client for player: UniqueId:[INVALID] GameAccountId=[] Platform=[Windows]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:930][ 0]LogFort:Warning: GetOrInitializeHero called with invalid player info!
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:930][ 0]LogFort:Warning: GetOrInitializeHero called with invalid player info!
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:930][ 0]LogParty:Verbose: Failed to get persistent party leader
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:930][ 0]LogGameModeisplay: Match State Changed from EnteringMap to WaitingToStart
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:931][ 0]LogFortDayNight: Day phase actor TODM_Disabled_C_0 is setting itself as the day phase handler for the GameState on World Frontend.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:931][ 0]LogFortDayNight: SetTimeOfDayManager: World is "Frontend", Old TimeOfDayManager: "None", New TimeOfDayManager: "TODM_Disabled_C_0"
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:931][ 0]LogFortDayNight: OnRep_TimeOfDayManager: World is "Frontend", FortTimeOfDayManager is "TODM_Disabled_C_0"
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:931][ 0]LogFort: NO SKELETAL MESH FOR FeedbackAnnouncer_C_0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:931][ 0]LogFortMusic: Created MusicManager using class Default__MusicManager_C.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:931][ 0]LogLevel: ActivateLevel /Game/Maps/WorldLightingMenu 1 1 1
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:932][ 0]LogGameState: Match State Changed from EnteringMap to WaitingToStart
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:932][ 0]LogFortMemory: ================== Health Snapshot: Waiting to Start (FortGameStateFrontEnd) =================
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:932][ 0]LogFortMemory: Hero: , Theater: , Mission:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:932][ 0]LogFortMemory: Games Played: 0, MeasuredPerfTime 0.00 Secs
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:932][ 0]LogFortMemory: CPU Memory: Used 1453.39MB, Peak 1470.77MB
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:932][ 0]LogFortMemory: Physical Memory: Used 6688.68MB, Total: 32696.42MB
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:932][ 0]LogFortMemory: =============================================================
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:932][ 0]LogLoad: Took 0.417378 seconds to LoadMap(/Game/Maps/Frontend)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:133][ 0]LogWindowsTextInputMethodSystemisplay: IME system now deactivated.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:355][ 0]LogFortMemory: InitComplete - CPU:1462.07MB (Peak: 1470.77MB)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:355][ 0]LogLoad: (Engine Initialization) Total time: 14.26 seconds
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:355][ 0]LogExternalProfiler: No external profilers were discovered. External profiling features will not be available.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:402][ 0]LogContentStreaming: Texture pool size now 800 MB
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:407][ 0]LogSlate: Took 0.002714 seconds to synchronously load lazily loaded font '../../../FortniteGame/Content/UI/Fonts/BurbankSmall-Bold.ufont' (117K)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:408][ 0]LogSlate: Took 0.001190 seconds to synchronously load lazily loaded font '../../../FortniteGame/Content/UI/Fonts/BurbankSmall-Medium.ufont' (118K)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:410][ 0]LogSlate: Took 0.001141 seconds to synchronously load lazily loaded font '../../../FortniteGame/Content/UI/Foundation/Fonts/NotoSans-Bold.ufont' (485K)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:413][ 0]LogSlate: Took 0.003040 seconds to synchronously load lazily loaded font '../../../FortniteGame/Content/UI/Foundation/Fonts/NotoSans-Regular.ufont' (484K)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:721][ 0]LogStreamingisplay: ULevelStreaming::RequestLevel(/Game/Maps/WorldLightingMenu) is flushing async loading
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:747][ 0]LogFortUIisplay: Switching states from: Invalid to: Login
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogCommonInput:Verbose: PushActivatablePanel : Adding push for new activatable panel SplashScreenWidget_C_0:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Input suspension: Started
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogCommonInput:Verbose: StartNextOperation: activatable panel pushed on stack for panel: SplashScreenWidget_C_0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogCommonInput:Verbose: OnPrePanelActivated: panel activated complete: SplashScreenWidget_C_0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogFortNavigation:Verbose: CenterWidget(UWidget): SplashScreenWidget_C_0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogCommonInput:Verbose: StartNextOperation: Finished, Clearing pending ops
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogOnlineisplay: CloseSplashScreen UserIndex: 0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogOnlineisplay: CloseSplashScreen: No bootable invite detected
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogHotfixManagerisplay: Update already in progress
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogCommonInput:Verbose: PopActivatablePanel: Adding pop for panel: SplashScreenWidget_C_0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogCommonInput:Verbose: StartNextOperation: Finished, Clearing pending ops
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:769][ 1]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Large tick time detected 13.1240
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:772][ 1]LogLevel: ActivateLevel /Game/Maps/FrontEnd/FortniteWorldMap 1 1 1
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:774][ 1]LogHotfixManagerisplay: Update State UpdatePending -> CheckingForPatch
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:774][ 1]LogOnline: OSS: Sending User Privilege request. url=https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/versioncheck?version=%2B%2BFortnite%2BRelease-Live-CL-3757339-Windows
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:774][ 1]LogStreamingisplay: ULevelStreaming::RequestLevel(/Game/Maps/FrontEnd/FortniteWorldMap) is flushing async loading
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:786][ 1]LogRenderer: Reallocating scene render targets to support 2560x1440 NumSamples 1 (Frame:2).
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:787][ 1]LogLevelActorContainer: Created LevelActorCluster (827) for /Game/Maps/FrontEnd/FortniteWorldMap.FortniteWorldMapersistentLevel with 16 objects, 29 referenced clusters and 9 mutable objects.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:791][ 1]LogSlate: Took 0.002953 seconds to synchronously load lazily loaded font '../../../FortniteGame/Content/UI/Foundation/Fonts/BurbankBigCondensed-Black.ufont' (157K)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:813][ 2]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: No valid auth for clientId=ec684b8c687f479fadea3cb2ad83f5c6
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:813][ 2]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Sending Client Auth request. url=https://account-public-service-prod03.ol.epicgames.com/account, Payload=[REDACTED]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:813][ 2]LogLevel: ActivateLevel /Game/Maps/FortniteTownmap 1 1 1
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:813][ 2]LogStreamingisplay: ULevelStreaming::RequestLevel(/Game/Maps/FortniteTownmap) is flushing async loading
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:818][ 2]LogLevelActorContainer: Created LevelActorCluster (830) for /Game/Maps/FortniteTownmap.FortniteTownmapersistentLevel with 134 objects, 44 referenced clusters and 5 mutable objects.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:881][ 3]LogRenderTargetPool:Warning: r.RenderTargetPoolMin exceeded 427/400 MB (ok in editor, bad on fixed memory platform)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:883][ 3]LogLevel: ActivateLevel /Game/Maps/UI/Frontend_Lobby 1 1 1
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:884][ 3]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Input suspension: Stopped
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:884][ 3]LogStreamingisplay: ULevelStreaming::RequestLevel(/Game/Maps/UI/Frontend_Lobby) is flushing async loading
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:884][ 3]LogStreamingisplay: /Game/Maps/UI/Frontend_Lobby is prestreaming /Game/Maps/NavMeshBounds
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:884][ 3]LogStreamingisplay: /Game/Maps/UI/Frontend_Lobby is prestreaming /Game/Maps/WorldLighting
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:886][ 3]LogLevel: ActivateLevel /Game/Maps/UI/Frontend_Lobby_Halloween 1 1 1
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:886][ 3]LogStreamingisplay: ULevelStreaming::RequestLevel(/Game/Maps/UI/Frontend_Lobby_Halloween) is flushing async loading
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:016][ 3]LogLevelActorContainer: Created LevelActorCluster (849) for /Game/Maps/UI/Frontend_Lobby_Halloween.Frontend_Lobby_HalloweenersistentLevel with 176 objects, 6 referenced clusters and 28 mutable objects.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:020][ 4]LogOnline: OSS: Service status updated [Normal] -> [Connected]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:020][ 4]LogOnlineGame:Verbose: [UOnlineAccountCommon::OnConnectionStatusChanged] Connection status changed from Normal to Connected
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:020][ 4]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Client auth request complete. url=https://account-public-service-prod03.ol.epicgames.com/account/api/oauth/token code=200 response=[REDACTED]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:020][ 4]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Client ClientId: ec684b8c687f479fadea3cb2ad83f5c6 Access[Expires: 2017.11.26-01.30.16 Remaining: 14400.52] State: NotStarted drift: 0.52
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:166][ 30]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: GetUserPrivilege request complete. url=https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/versioncheck?version=%2B%2BFortnite%2BRelease-Live-CL-3757339-Windows code=200 response={"type":"NO_UPDATE","acceptedVersions":["++Fortnite+Release-Live-CL-3757339-Windows","++Fortnite+Release-Live-CL-3757339-Mac"]}
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:166][ 30]LogHotfixManager:Verbose: [OnCheckForPatchComplete] Privilege=1 PrivilegeResult=0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:167][ 30]LogHotfixManagerisplay: Update State CheckingForPatch -> CheckingForHotfix
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:239][ 42]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: EnumerateFiles request complete. url=https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/cloudstorage/system code=200 response=[{"uniqueFilename":"3460cbe1c57d4a838ace32951a4d7171","filename":"DefaultEngine.ini","hash":"99276c804a1d47d5afbaefc8f7cd0a6e80620cb5","hash256":"ca02eb424bbc36eead396654db86fb67e725b9e4790823e3b20c6306d335f039","length":3127,"contentType":"application/octet-stream","uploaded":"2017-10-27T20:18:32.780Z","storageType":"S3","doNotCache":false},{"uniqueFilename":"93d33a2545a04aa8a0d2f44b5b0d3a98","filename":"DedicatedServerEngine.ini","hash":"133527c1624a95c000a1d9e568f50da50c6e9da5","hash256":"24e6c19321c0c0890e4209c4a2c328022f3bc3999ea4ee18ecb323a49d44f2f8","length":7295,"contentType":"application/octet-stream","uploaded":"2017-11-21T15:43:55.765Z","storageType":"S3","doNotCache":false},{"uniqueFilename":"9350a75c1baa4a84837bd2b5cfc99b88","filename":"DedicatedServerGame.ini","hash":"6d593e57344326266b9d6b83d07096ea275f1403","hash256":"94c563e52f7fd378352451cb878e99804d4e37c56695898bf9226888496c42c7","length":124,"contentType":"application/octet-stream","uploaded":"2017-11-22T23:51:21.127Z","storageType":"S3","doNotCache":false},{"uniqueFilename":"407ab578cc544045946ce4a84cde8b92","filename":"PS4_Engine.ini","hash":"c8c0890ff1913a5dca4482f926cd2121303b907a","hash256":"565088ccca2053af61fd0ec310d72ddf7137b3e53ba5f62b04421318f04e8978","length":30,"contentType":"application/octet-stream","uploaded":"2017-10-06T20:13:15.383Z","storageType":"S3","doNotCache":false},{"uniqueFilename":"93acb56ad2a24e86b7b94d4b15c59974","filename":"XboxOne_Game.ini","hash":"37efb804ae36f55c5a679d4c5805be8b74a1990c","hash256":"8439cf86da4a5491cbedd0d001a4315564d91bf10a58450db2431063beeeb833","length":181,"contentType":"application/octet-stream","uploaded":"2017-10-26T08:05:02.932Z","storageType":"S3","doNotCache":false},{"uniqueFilename":"51daf06a568d488a91183182f9585d67","filename":"PS4_Game.ini","hash":"8325378e063d96537a5523285c70f49f07cf233d","hash256":"c759f54a57262242abb6ea0eb7658ca74d8f64ec7295bed27482746686451daf","length":171,"contentType":"application/octet-stream","uploaded":"2017-08-14T18:36:17.619Z","storageType":"S3","doNotCache":false},{"uniqueFilename":"1a46692bf9f34c18a87681016940001c","filename":"XboxOne_Engine.ini","hash":"53e735f01cd38e87b67ffbc213c6e27f12ab9169","hash256":"c41fc12f3bb40ce775331a03e97a3a281e09b54a5f82a6b03a420f79b637e726","length":2898,"contentType":"application/octet-stream","uploaded":"2017-10-27T20:18:33.013Z","storageType":"S3","doNotCache":false},{"uniqueFilename":"a22d837b6a2b46349421259c0a5411bf","filename":"DefaultGame.ini","hash":"a1cf992e8d828e85dd6aad674444a3ba2462cf71","hash256":"7d0110751140788f3cfd0a13fbd73b5d4ab209afcc20c880371556f478fdd8d4","length":270792,"contentType":"application/octet-stream","uploaded":"2017-11-23T00:29:02.937Z","storageType":"S3","doNotCache":false}]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:240][ 42]LogHotfixManager:Verbose: Using default hotfix DefaultEngine.ini
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:240][ 42]LogHotfixManager:Verbose: Using default hotfix DefaultGame.ini
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:241][ 43]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: ReadFile request. Local file read from cache =../../../FortniteGame/PersistentDownloadDir/EMS/3460cbe1c57d4a838ace32951a4d7171
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:241][ 43]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: ReadFile request. Local file read from cache =../../../FortniteGame/PersistentDownloadDir/EMS/a22d837b6a2b46349421259c0a5411bf
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:246][ 43]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Local file hash matches cloud header. No need to download for filename=3460cbe1c57d4a838ace32951a4d7171
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:246][ 43]LogHotfixManager: Hotfix file (DefaultEngine.ini) downloaded. Size was (3127)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:246][ 43]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Local file hash matches cloud header. No need to download for filename=a22d837b6a2b46349421259c0a5411bf
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:246][ 43]LogHotfixManager: Hotfix file (DefaultGame.ini) downloaded. Size was (270792)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:247][ 43]LogHotfixManager:Verbose: Reloading /Script/Qos.Default__QosRegionManager
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:248][ 43]ImportText (Datacenters): Missing closing parenthesis: (DisplayName=NSLOCTEXT("MMRegion", "Brazil", "Brazil"), RegionId="BR", bEnabled=true, bVisible=true, bBeta=false, Servers[0]=(Address="18.231.38.143", Port=22222), Servers[1]=(Address="18.231.52.12", Port=22222), Servers[2]=(Address="52.67.68.145", Port=22222, Servers[3]=(Address="54.207.41.123", Port=22222))
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:248][ 43]ImportText (Datacenters): Missing closing parenthesis: (DisplayName=NSLOCTEXT("MMRegion", "Asia", "Asia"), RegionId="ASIA", bEnabled=true, bVisible=true, bBeta=false, Servers[0]=(Address="13.115.140.167", Port=22222), Servers[1]=(Address="13.115.206.205", Port=22222), Servers[2]=(Address="52.196.239.119", Port=22222, Servers[3]=(Address="52.69.44.52", Port=22222))
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:257][ 43]LogHotfixManager: Updating config from DefaultEngine.ini took 0.010470 seconds and reloaded 1 objects
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:265][ 43]LogHotfixManager:Verbose: Reloading /Script/FortniteGame.Default__FortGlobals
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:265][ 43]LogHotfixManager:Verbose: Reloading /Script/FortniteGame.Default__FortWorldManager
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:265][ 43]LogHotfixManager:Verbose: Reloading /Script/FortniteGame.Default__FortGameInstance
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:265][ 43]LogHotfixManager:Verbose: Reloading /Engine/Transient.FortEngine_0:FortGlobals_0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:273][ 43]LogHotfixManager:Verbose: Reloading /Engine/Transient.FortEngine_0:FortGameInstance_0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:274][ 43]LogHotfixManager: Updating config from DefaultGame.ini took 0.010883 seconds and reloaded 5 objects
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:274][ 43]LogHotfixManagerisplay: Hotfix data has been successfully applied
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:274][ 43]LogHotfixManagerisplay: Checking for assets to be patched using data from 'AssetHotfix' section in the Game .ini file
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:300][ 43]LogHotfixManagerisplay: Successfully patched all 2 assets from the 'AssetHotfix' section in the Game .ini file. These assets will be forced to remain loaded.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:300][ 43]LogHotfixManagerisplay: OnHotfixCheckComplete 1
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:403][ 62]LogHotfixManagerisplay: Update State CheckingForHotfix -> WaitingOnInitialLoad
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:406][ 63]LogHotfixManager: Finished initial load/hotfix phase in 0.002785s
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:406][ 63]LogHotfixManagerisplay: Update State WaitingOnInitialLoad -> InitialLoadComplete
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:406][ 63]LogHotfixManagerisplay: CheckComplete UpdateSuccess
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:908][209]LogHotfixManagerisplay: External CheckComplete UpdateSuccess
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:908][209]LogHotfixManagerisplay: Update State InitialLoadComplete -> UpdatePending
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:908][209]LogOnlineGame:Verbose: [UOnlineAccountCommon::AutoLogin] Attempting AutoLogin for player with e-mail unused on controller 0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:908][209]LogOnlineGame: [UOnlineAccountCommon::StartLogin] Starting Login state machine
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:911][210]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon::ContinueLoggingIn] Login: Checking Epic services queue... (LoginWaitingRoom)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:913][211]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon::ContinueLoggingIn] Login: Signing in to Epic services... (LoggingIn)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:913][211]LogOnlineGame:Verbose: [UOnlineAccountCommon::LoginStep_LoggingIn] Valid credentials , attempting AutoLogin
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:913][211]LogOnline: OSS: Sending Login request. url=https://account-public-service-prod03.ol.epicgames.com/account, type=exchangecode, id=[REDACTED]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.18:372][361]LogFortLoadingScreen: Hiding loading screen when 'IsShowingInitialLoadingScreen()' is true.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.18:372][361]LogFortLoadingScreen: Hiding loading screen because this AFortPlayerController is not in Zone and always returns 'hide loading screen'.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.18:666][456]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Login request complete. url=https://account-public-service-prod03.ol.epicgames.com/account/api/oauth/token code=200 response=[REDACTED]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.18:666][456]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: User ClientId: ec684b8c687f479fadea3cb2ad83f5c6 AccountId: f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 Access[Expires: 2017.11.26-05.30.18 Remaining: 28800.04] Refresh[Expires: 2017.11.26-21.30.18 Remaining: 86400.04] State: Valid drift: 0.04
> [2017.11.25-21.30.18:666][456]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Starting QueryLoggedInUserInfo request.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.18:666][456]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Starting QueryLoggedInUserMetaData request.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.18:666][456]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Starting QueryExternalAuths request.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.18:775][492]LogOnline: OSS: Kill auth sessions request complete. url=https://account-public-service-prod03.ol.epicgames.com/account/api/oauth/sessions/kill?killType=OTHERS_ACCOUNT_CLIENT_SERVICE code=204 response=[REDACTED]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.18:790][496]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: QueryLoggedInUserMetaData request complete. url=https://account-public-service-prod03.ol.epicgames.com/account/api/accounts/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494/metadata code=200 response=[REDACTED]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.18:790][496]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: QueryLoggedInUserInfo request complete. url=https://account-public-service-prod03.ol.epicgames.com/account/api/public/account/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 code=200 response=[REDACTED]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.18:795][498]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: QueryExternalAuths request complete. url=https://account-public-service-prod03.ol.epicgames.com/account/api/public/account/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494/externalAuths code=200 response=[REDACTED]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.18:795][498]LogOnlineGame:Verbose: [UOnlineAccountCommon::LoginStep_OnLoginComplete] Login completed. UserId=[f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] DisplayName=[] EpicAccountId=[]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.18:795][498]LogOnlineGame:Verbose: [UOnlineAccountCommon::LoginStep_OnLoginComplete] Login completed, continuing login process
> [2017.11.25-21.30.18:795][498]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon:rocessUserLogin] Successfully logged in user. UserId=[f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] DisplayName=[Mrfoot] EpicAccountId=[f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] AuthTicket=[]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.18:795][498]LogOnlineGame:Verbose: [UOnlineAccountCommon::OnLoginStatusChanged] Login status changed for User f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 (local user 0) from 0 to 2
> [2017.11.25-21.30.18:796][498]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Starting QuerySSODomains request.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.18:796][498]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon::ContinueLoggingIn] Login: Verifying EULA... (EulaDownload)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.18:796][498]LogOnlineisplay: OSS: Starting EulaService::GetAgreement request for key fn
> [2017.11.25-21.30.18:862][520]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: QuerySSODomains request complete. url=https://account-public-service-prod03.ol.epicgames.com/account/api/epicdomains/ssodomains code=200 response=[REDACTED]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:026][574]LogOnlineisplay: OSS: EulaService::GetAgreement request complete. url=https://eulatracking-public-service-prod06.ol.epicgames.com/eulatracking/api/shared/agreements/fn?locale=en-US&withLocaleFallback=true code=200 key=fn responselength=24582
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:027][574]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon::ContinueLoggingIn] Login: (CheckPlatformPlayAllowed)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:093][596]LogOnlineGame: UFortOnlineAccount::CheckPlatformPlayAllowed_HttpRequestComplete: play IS allowed on this platform
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:094][596]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon::ContinueLoggingIn] Login: Contacting services... (CheckServiceAvailability)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:094][596]LogOnlineGame:Verbose: [UOnlineAccountCommon::LoginStep_CheckServiceAvailability] bShouldSkipAvailabilityCheck is not true, checking service availability
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:096][597]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Started QueryServiceStatus request as user.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:275][656]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: QueryServiceStatus request complete. url=https://lightswitch-public-service-prod06.ol.epicgames.com/lightswitch/api/service/bulk/status?serviceId=Fortnite code=200 response=[{"serviceInstanceId":"fortnite","status":"UP","message":"Fortnite is up.","maintenanceUri":null,"overrideCatalogIds":["a7f138b2e51945ffbfdacc1af0541053"],"allowedActions":["PLAY","DOWNLOAD"],"banned":false,"launcherInfoDTO":{"appName":"Fortnite","catalogItemId":"4fe75bbc5a674f4f9b356b5c90567da5","namespace":"fn"}}]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:276][656]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon::ContinueLoggingIn] Login: Checking entitlements... (CheckEntitledToPlay)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:276][656]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Started QueryGameAccess request as user.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:336][676]LogOnline: OSS: QueryAvailableFeatures request complete and valid. Response string length is 9, code is 200
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:338][676]LogOnline: OSS: QueryAvailableFeatures request complete. url=https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/game/v2/enabled_features code=200 response=["store"]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:349][676]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: QueryGameAccess received 1 enabled features
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:349][676]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon::ContinueLoggingIn] Login: Downloading user settings... (DownloadingClientSettings)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:349][676]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Starting EnumerateUserFiles request.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:402][696]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: EnumerateUserFiles request complete. url=https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/cloudstorage/user/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 code=200 response=[{"uniqueFilename":"ClientSettings.Sav","filename":"ClientSettings.Sav","hash":"0ba0851e4a669b62cd9f844c60215fd339b96671","hash256":"3e8bc1b967dac5d434b94ee31cc42e7ec0aaa117b176e0464ecc9d006fb24051","length":24138,"contentType":"text/plain","uploaded":"2017-11-24T20:28:58.575Z","storageType":"S3","accountId":"f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494"}]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:402][696]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: ReadUserFile request. Local file failed to read from cache =C:/Users/mrfoo/AppData/Local/FortniteGame/Saved/Cloud/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494/ClientSettings.Sav
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:402][696]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Starting ReadUserFile request. filename=ClientSettings.Sav
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:495][726]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: ReadUserFile request complete. url=https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/cloudstorage/user/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494/ClientSettings.Sav code=200 length=-1 type=text/plain
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:499][726]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: WriteUserFile request complete. Local file cache updated =C:/Users/mrfoo/AppData/Local/FortniteGame/Saved/Cloud/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494/ClientSettings.Sav
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:568][726]LogConsoleResponseisplay: Apply Settings:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogConsoleResponseisplay:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFort:Warning: GetOrInitializeHero called with invalid player info!
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFortCustomization:Warning: AFortPlayerState::ApplyCharacterCustomization - Failed to find hero. Player Controller: FortPlayerControllerFrontEnd_0 PlayerState: FortPlayerStateFrontEnd_0, HeroId:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFortCustomization:Warning: AFortPlayerState::ApplyCharacterCustomization - Failed initialization, using default parts. Player Controller: FortPlayerControllerFrontEnd_0 PlayerState: FortPlayerStateFrontEnd_0, HeroId:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFort:Warning: GetOrInitializeHero called with invalid player info!
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFortCustomization:Warning: AFortPlayerState::ApplyCharacterCustomization - Failed to find hero. Player Controller: FortPlayerControllerFrontEnd_0 PlayerState: FortPlayerStateFrontEnd_0, HeroId:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFortCustomization:Warning: AFortPlayerState::ApplyCharacterCustomization - Failed initialization, using default parts. Player Controller: FortPlayerControllerFrontEnd_0 PlayerState: FortPlayerStateFrontEnd_0, HeroId:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFort:Warning: GetOrInitializeHero called with invalid player info!
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFortCustomization:Warning: AFortPlayerState::ApplyCharacterCustomization - Failed to find hero. Player Controller: FortPlayerControllerFrontEnd_0 PlayerState: FortPlayerStateFrontEnd_0, HeroId:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFortCustomization:Warning: AFortPlayerState::ApplyCharacterCustomization - Failed initialization, using default parts. Player Controller: FortPlayerControllerFrontEnd_0 PlayerState: FortPlayerStateFrontEnd_0, HeroId:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFort:Warning: GetOrInitializeHero called with invalid player info!
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFortCustomization:Warning: AFortPlayerState::ApplyCharacterCustomization - Failed to find hero. Player Controller: FortPlayerControllerFrontEnd_0 PlayerState: FortPlayerStateFrontEnd_0, HeroId:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFortCustomization:Warning: AFortPlayerState::ApplyCharacterCustomization - Failed initialization, using default parts. Player Controller: FortPlayerControllerFrontEnd_0 PlayerState: FortPlayerStateFrontEnd_0, HeroId:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFort:Warning: GetOrInitializeHero called with invalid player info!
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFortCustomization:Warning: AFortPlayerState::ApplyCharacterCustomization - Failed to find hero. Player Controller: FortPlayerControllerFrontEnd_0 PlayerState: FortPlayerStateFrontEnd_0, HeroId:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFortCustomization:Warning: AFortPlayerState::ApplyCharacterCustomization - Failed initialization, using default parts. Player Controller: FortPlayerControllerFrontEnd_0 PlayerState: FortPlayerStateFrontEnd_0, HeroId:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon::ContinueLoggingIn] Login: Downloading profile... (QueryProfile)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogFortPlayerRegistration: BindToPlayerState trying to initialize ability system actor
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogFortPlayerRegistration: UpdateAbilitySystemActor with no profile/world, clearing [Mrfoot]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogFortQuest: UFortQuestManager::InitQuests: FromMCP=true, FromUpdate=false.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogFortQuest: UFortQuestManager::InitQuests: FromMCP=true, FromUpdate=false.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogFortQuest: UFortQuestManager::InitQuests: Updating player: f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494, bHasInitialUpdate: 0, bTutorialCompleted: 0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogFortQuest: UFortQuestManager::InitQuests: HasCompletedOnboardingQuests: 0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogFortPlayerRegistration: BindToPlayerController trying to initialize ability system actor
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogFortPlayerRegistration: UpdateAbilitySystemActor with no profile/world, clearing [Mrfoot]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogProfileSys: Requesting full profile update for profile 'profile0' for player 'Mrfoot'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogProfileSys: Requesting full profile update for profile 'athena' for player 'Mrfoot'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogProfileSys: MCP-Profile: Dispatching request to https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/game/v2/profile/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494/client/QueryProfile?profileId=profile0&rvn=-1
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogProfileSys: MCP-Profile: Command QueryProfile queued to send
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogOnlineGame:Verbose: UFortMcpResource: Dispatching request to https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/game/v2/world/info
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogProfileSys: MCP-Profile: Command QueryProfile queued to send
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogFort: Initialized MCP profile for FortPlayerControllerFrontEnd_0 (force sync: yes)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:572][726]LogFortLoadingScreen: Showing loading screen when 'IsShowingInitialLoadingScreen()' is true.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:572][726]LogFortLoadingScreen: Loading profile content
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:575][726]LogSlate: Took 0.002737 seconds to synchronously load lazily loaded font '../../../Engine/Content/EngineFonts/Faces/RobotoRegular.ufont' (155K)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:629][738]LogProfileSys: (200) https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/game/v2/profile/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494/client/QueryProfile?profileId=profile0&rvn=-1
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:629][738]LogProfileSysisplay: MCP-Version = prod-live Release-Live-Live build b1101 cl 3769935
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:630][738]LogProfileSys: Requesting full profile update for profile 'profile0' for player 'Mrfoot'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:630][738]LogProfileSys: Requesting full profile update for profile 'athena' for player 'Mrfoot'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:630][738]LogProfileSys: MCP-Profile: Dispatching request to https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/game/v2/profile/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494/client/QueryProfile?profileId=athena&rvn=-1
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:664][739]LogProfileSys: MCP-Profile: Full profile update (rev=543, ver[email protected]w=9) for Mrfoot accountId=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 profileId=profile0.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:685][739]LogProfileSysisplay: HandleFullProfileUpdate Complete:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:685][739]LogProfileSysisplay: TotalTime: 0.02
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:685][739]LogProfileSysisplay: StatUpdate: 0.00
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:685][739]LogProfileSysisplay: ItemUpdate: 0.02
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:686][739]LogProfileSysisplay: DestroyOld: 0.00
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:686][739]LogPartyisplay: Homebase updated for Team Member:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:686][739]LogFortQuest: UFortQuestManager::InitQuests: FromMCP=true, FromUpdate=true.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:686][739]LogFortQuest: UFortQuestManager::InitQuests: Updating player: f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494, bHasInitialUpdate: 0, bTutorialCompleted: 0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:686][739]LogFortQuest: UFortQuestManager::InitQuests: HasCompletedOnboardingQuests: 0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:686][739]LogFort: GetOrInitializeHero called with valid player info
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:686][739]LogFortPlayerRegistration: UFortRegisteredPlayerInfo::OnAccountInventoryChanged trying to initialize ability system actor
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:686][739]LogFortPlayerRegistration: InitializeAbilitySystemActor initialized with proxy for Mrfoot
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:693][739]LogFort: ApplyHeroEffectsAndAbilities succeeded
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:693][739]LogFort: ApplyHomebaseEffectsOnPlayerSetup Succeeded
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:693][739]LogPartyisplay: Homebase updated for Team Member:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:693][739]LogScheduledEvents: Triggering automatic calendar refresh due to cache expiration.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:693][739]LogScheduledEvents: Queuing calendar request to MCP
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:694][740]LogProfileSys: (200) https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/game/v2/profile/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494/client/QueryProfile?profileId=athena&rvn=-1
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:695][740]LogProfileSys: MCP-Profile: Full profile update (rev=681, [email protected]=5) for Mrfoot accountId=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 profileId=athena.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:695][740]LogProfileSysisplay: HandleFullProfileUpdate Complete:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:695][740]LogProfileSysisplay: TotalTime: 0.00
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:695][740]LogProfileSysisplay: StatUpdate: 0.00
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:695][740]LogProfileSysisplay: ItemUpdate: 0.00
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:695][740]LogProfileSysisplay: DestroyOld: 0.00
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:695][740]LogFortQuest: UFortQuestManager::InitQuests: FromMCP=true, FromUpdate=true.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:695][740]LogProfileSys: MCP-Profile: Dispatching request to https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/calendar/v1/timeline?rvn=543
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:735][750]LogProfileSys: (200) https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/calendar/v1/timeline?rvn=543
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:735][750]LogScheduledEvents: Calendar request returned HTTP 200
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:735][750]LogScheduledEvents: Received new Calendar data. Events time offset is -0.000130556 hrs
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:735][750]LogScheduledEvents: Updating channel 'client-events' due to new data.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:735][750]LogScheduledEvents: Calendar update complete. Current events time is 2017-11-25T21:30:19.265Z. Cache expires 2017-11-26T13:21:43.803Z.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:012][826]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: QueryTheaterList request complete. url=https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/game/v2/world/info code=200
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:012][826]LogPakFile: New pak file ../../../FortniteGame/Content/Paks/pakchunk1-WindowsClient.pak added to pak precacher.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:018][826]LogPakFile: New pak file ../../../FortniteGame/Content/Paks/pakchunk1_s1-WindowsClient.pak added to pak precacher.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:058][826]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon::ContinueLoggingIn] Login: Redeeming offline purchases... (RedeemOfflinePurchases)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:112][842]LogCatalogHelper: Found receipt with 1 offers for appstore=EpicPurchasingService
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:112][842]LogCatalogHelper: Offer 0 had 0 line-items
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:112][842]LogCatalogHelper: Validated no receipts
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:112][842]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon::ContinueLoggingIn] Login: Searching for session to rejoin... (CheckingRejoin)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:119][843]LogOnline: OSS: Sending FindFriendSession request. url=https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/matchmaking/session/findPlayer/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494, friendid=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:175][862]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: FindFriendSessionUrl request complete. url=https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/matchmaking/session/findPlayer/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 code=200 response=
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:180][863]LogOnline:Verbose: Async task 'FOnlineAsyncTaskMcpFindFriendSession bWasSuccessful: 1' succeeded in 0.067031 seconds
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:181][863]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Num Valid / Total Search Results 0 / 0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:181][863]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: BestSessionIdx -1
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:181][863]LogOnlineGame:Verbose: [UFortOnlineAccount::OnRejoinCheckComplete] Rejoin check completed with Result (RejoinNotRequired)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:181][863]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon::ContinueLoggingIn] Login: Checking connection to datacenters... (DoQosPingTests)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:181][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [NA] 54.82.195.216:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:192][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [NA] 34.194.116.183:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:203][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [NA] 34.193.154.39:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:213][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [NA] 52.203.3.55:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:224][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [NA] 54.82.195.216:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:234][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [EU] 35.158.209.186:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:245][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [EU] 18.194.220.44:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:255][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [EU] 18.194.228.16:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:266][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [EU] 35.156.234.249:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:276][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [EU] 35.158.209.186:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:287][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [OCE] 13.210.108.126:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:297][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [OCE] 13.210.58.172:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:308][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [OCE] 13.210.122.252:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:318][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [OCE] 13.210.30.168:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:329][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [OCE] 13.210.108.126:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:339][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging
> 18.231.38.143:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:350][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging
> 18.231.52.12:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:361][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging
> 52.67.68.145:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:371][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging
> 18.231.38.143:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:382][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging
> 18.231.52.12:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:392][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [ASIA] 13.115.206.205:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:403][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [ASIA] 52.196.239.119:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:413][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [ASIA] 13.115.140.167:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:424][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [ASIA] 13.115.206.205:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:434][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [ASIA] 52.196.239.119:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:445][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [Test01] 13.124.108.227:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:455][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [Test01] 52.78.81.204:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:466][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [Test01] 13.125.18.11:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:476][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [Test01] 13.125.33.160:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:487][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [Test01] 13.124.108.227:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:497][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [Test02] 52.220.191.249:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:508][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [Test02] 52.221.166.208:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:518][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [Test02] 52.74.234.192:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:529][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [Test02] 13.228.51.104:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:540][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [Test02] 52.220.191.249:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:550][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [OH] 52.15.144.157:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:561][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [OH] 13.59.18.131:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:571][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [OH] 18.216.47.148:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:582][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [OH] 18.221.198.242:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:592][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [OH] 52.15.144.157:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:603][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [GB] 35.176.71.245:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:613][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [GB] 52.56.149.83:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:624][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [GB] 52.56.183.213:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:634][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [GB] 35.176.251.200:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:645][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [GB] 35.176.71.245:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [OH] 52.15.144.157: 36
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [OH] 18.221.198.242: 37
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [OH] 18.216.47.148: 36
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [OH] 13.59.18.131: 33
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [OH] 52.15.144.157: 37
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [Test01] 13.124.108.227: 208
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [ASIA] 52.196.239.119: 185
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [ASIA] 13.115.206.205: 180
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [ASIA] 13.115.140.167: 181
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [ASIA] 52.196.239.119: 188
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [ASIA] 13.115.206.205: 187
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete
> 18.231.52.12: 161
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete
> 18.231.38.143: 161
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete
> 52.67.68.145: 159
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete
> 18.231.52.12: 160
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete
> 18.231.38.143: 161
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [OCE] 13.210.108.126: 259
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [OCE] 13.210.30.168: 260
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [OCE] 13.210.122.252: 260
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [OCE] 13.210.58.172: 256
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [OCE] 13.210.108.126: 255
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [EU] 35.158.209.186: 113
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [EU] 35.156.234.249: 118
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [EU] 18.194.228.16: 119
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [EU] 18.194.220.44: 128
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [EU] 35.158.209.186: 129
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [NA] 54.82.195.216: 25
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [NA] 52.203.3.55: 26
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [NA] 34.193.154.39: 25
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [NA] 34.194.116.183: 27
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [NA] 54.82.195.216: 25
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:657][864]LogFort: Setting up first time rich presence
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:660][865]LogOnline: OSS: FOnlineIdentityMcp::HandleXmppConnectionCreated
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:660][865]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: FOnlineSessionMcp::HandleXmppConnectionCreated
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:660][865]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: FOnlineFriendsMcp::HandleXmppConnectionCreated
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:660][865]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: FOnlinePartySystemMcp::HandleXmppConnectionCreated
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:660][865]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: FOnlinePresenceMcp::HandleXmppConnectionCreated
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:671][865]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [Test01] 52.78.81.204: 211
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:686][869]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [Test01] 13.125.18.11: 210
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:686][869]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [Test01] 13.125.33.160: 208
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:747][873]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [Test01] 13.124.108.227: 207
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:747][873]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [GB] 35.176.71.245: 101
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:747][873]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [GB] 52.56.149.83: 106
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:747][873]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [GB] 52.56.183.213: 99
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:747][873]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [GB] 35.176.251.200: 105
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:747][873]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [GB] 35.176.71.245: 98
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:789][877]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [Test02] 52.220.191.249: 265
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:789][877]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [Test02] 52.221.166.208: 257
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:789][877]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [Test02] 52.74.234.192: 271
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:791][878]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [Test02] 13.228.51.104: 262
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:819][881]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [Test02] 52.220.191.249: 268
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:819][881]LogQos:Verbose: Region[NA] Avg: 25 Num: 5; Adjusted: 25
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:819][881]LogQos:Verbose: Region[EU] Avg: 121 Num: 5; Adjusted: 121
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:819][881]LogQos:Verbose: Region[OCE] Avg: 258 Num: 5; Adjusted: 258
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:819][881]LogQos:Verbose: Region
> Avg: 160 Num: 5; Adjusted: 160
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:819][881]LogQos:Verbose: Region[ASIA] Avg: 184 Num: 5; Adjusted: 184
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:819][881]LogQos:Verbose: Region[Test01] Avg: 208 Num: 5; Adjusted: 208
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:819][881]LogQos:Verbose: Region[Test02] Avg: 264 Num: 5; Adjusted: 264
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:819][881]LogQos:Verbose: Region[OH] Avg: 35 Num: 5; Adjusted: 35
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:819][881]LogQos:Verbose: Region[GB] Avg: 101 Num: 5; Adjusted: 101
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:819][881]LogQos:Verbose: No region currently set, returning NONE
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:819][881]LogQos: SetSelectedRegion: failed to find region id NONE
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:820][881]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon::ContinueLoggingIn] Login: Creating party... (CreatingParty)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:820][881]LogOnlineParty:Warning: OSS:arty: FOnlinePartySystemMcp:ublishPartyInfoToPresence failure to publish presence user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 party=1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:820][881]LogPartyisplay: OnCreatePartyInternalComplete() 1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814 Succeeded
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:820][881]LogFort: Setting up first time rich presence
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:820][881]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: UpdatePartyData request success. user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 party=1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:820][881]LogFort: Setting up first time rich presence
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:821][881]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: UpdatePartyMemberData request success. user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 party=1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:821][881]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: UpdatePartyMemberData request success. user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 party=1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:821][881]LogPartyisplay: Local player [Mrfoot] (ID [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494]) joined a new party [1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814].
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:821][881]LogOnline: OnPartyJoined 1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:821][881]LogPartyisplay: OnCreatePersistentPartyComplete() Succeeded
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:821][881]LogParty:Verbose: UFortPartyGameState::UpdateAcceptingMembers()
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:821][881]LogOnlineParty: OSS:arty: CreateParty request success. user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 party=1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814 state=Disconnected
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:823][882]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon::ContinueLoggingIn] Login: Connecting audio... (ConnectToVivox)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:825][883]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon::ContinueLoggingIn] Login: Completing Sign-in... (Completed)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:825][883]LogOnlineGame:Verbose: [UOnlineAccountCommon::LoginStep_Completed]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:826][883]LogProfileSys: MCP-Profile: Dispatching request to https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/storefront/v2/catalog?rvn=543
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:829][883]LogOnlineGame:Verbose: [UOnlineAccountCommon::TriggerLoginComplete]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:829][883]LogOnlineGame:Verbose: [UFortUIStateWidget_Login::HandleLoginRequestComplete] [Result=2] [ErrorReason=]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:829][883]LogFort: Setting up first time rich presence
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:938][914]LogProfileSys: (200) https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/storefront/v2/catalog?rvn=543
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:943][914]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Starting QueryOffersById request.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:991][932]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: You have 4 friends.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:991][932]LogOnlineGame:Verbose: [UFortPartyContext::OnFriendsListUpdated] Friendslist has updated
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:005][933]LogCommonInput:Verbose: PushActivatablePanel : Adding push for new activatable panel ConfirmationWindow_C_0:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:005][933]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Input suspension: Started
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:005][933]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:005][933]LogCommonInput:Verbose: StartNextOperation: activatable panel pushed on stack for panel: ConfirmationWindow_C_0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:006][933]LogCommonInput:Verbose: OnPrePanelActivated: panel activated complete: ConfirmationWindow_C_0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:006][933]LogFortNavigation:Verbose: CenterWidget(UWidget): IconTextButton_C_0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:006][933]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:006][933]LogCommonInput:Verbose: StartNextOperation: Finished, Clearing pending ops
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:010][934]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Starting QueryUserInfo request.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:015][935]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Input suspension: Stopped
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:112][968]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: QueryUserInfo request complete. url=https://account-public-service-prod03.ol.epicgames.com/account/api/public/account?accountId=6ed9cc6a049a468fbc1a95e81b82a4ed&accountId=73406dd542d34c43927cdae3d45c7b61&accountId=e6041c080daa4e468537ada1fafaca0f&accountId=ee0c5d8331ee4f18832b05e0b5811b25 code=200 response=
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:112][968]LogOnline:Verbose: Adding user from query user info
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:112][968]LogOnline:Verbose: **** Friend Service - Adding friended item Flakes
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:112][968]LogOnline:Verbose: Adding user from query user info
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:112][968]LogOnline:Verbose: **** Friend Service - Adding friended item weenie_hut_jr
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:112][968]LogOnline:Verbose: Adding user from query user info
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:112][968]LogOnline:Verbose: **** Friend Service - Adding friended item DusTxTusK
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:112][968]LogOnline:Verbose: Adding user from query user info
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:112][968]LogOnline:Verbose: **** Friend Service - Adding friended item Weenie_Hut_Sr
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:154][982]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: You have 0 blocked players.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:162][984]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: QueryOffers request complete. url=https://catalog-public-service-prod06.ol.epicgames.com/catalog/api/shared/bulk/offers?id=3b4c5df9efa5415b941cf74262865e4e&id=559f2ba95f874ec987d0ebfd2cc9c70a&id=4daadb392f1c4ee2b5a3af443e614d2a&id=ede05b3c97e9475a8d9be91da65750f0&id=f5c0e8ab6c9a4530999041e89e9b6934&id=9aa9f44cd8c24652953a1b204755b193&id=e2f25dae43604a839dd6f2c21b675d5e&id=d2da86026c71429a9cf5e76dfd89a1d3&id=e852b1940299435884365cec7dc3a608&id=35759d71512b47e5b2825669f1d9166a&id=c8319a037f9840e8b7549de480efb9c7&id=f05c43f7c1d24f5fbb1a6fa5a5a60edb&id=57f0419c4e4a4ea4858b2f37a98d5315&id=41134f4ff35a45a4923604cbb15e487d&id=85125898f3914946a9443bcce4667660&returnItemDetails=false&country=US&locale=en-US code=200
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:164][984]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Starting QueryOfferPromotions request.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:221][ 4]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: You have 0 recent players.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogOnlineParty: OSS:arty: FOnlinePartySystemMcp::OnXmppLoginChanged - logged in user f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogOnlineParty: OSS:arty: FOnlinePartySystemMcp::OnLoggedIntoXmpp - Updating party data user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 party=1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814 state=Disconnected
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: FOnlinePartySystemMcp::XmppMessage SendToParty success type=com.epicgames.party.updatepartyconfiguration user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 to=all payload={"partyId":"1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814","presencePermissions":485147204,"invitePermissions":2,"partyFlags":3,"notAcceptingMembersReason":0,"maxMembers":4,"password":"","accessKey":"F951E57948843D2536CB609074CB61AF","clientData":""}
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogParty:Verbose: PartyStateChanged: [1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814] state changed to Active
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogOnlinePartyisplay: OSS:arty: Publishing party to presence DisplayName(Mrfoot) PartyId(1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814) LeaderId(f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494) LeaderDisplayName(Mrfoot) AccessKey(F951E57948843D2536CB609074CB61AF) HasPassword(0) IsAcceptingMembers(1) NotAcceptingReason(0)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogNetVersion: FortniteGame 1.0.0, NetCL: 3752911, EngineNetVer: 2, GameNetVer: 0 (Checksum: 1259545266)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: FOnlinePartySystemMcp:ublishPartyInfoToPresence success to publish presence user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 party=1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogOnline: OSS: FOnlineIdentityMcp::OnXmppLoginChanged [email protected]prod.ol.epicgames.com/V2:Fortnite:WIN::9A6785C04BC86D41FA850AAD3EF67379 loggedin
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: FOnlinePartySystemMcp::XmppMessage SendToParty success type=com.epicgames.party.data user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 to all
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogParty: [1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814] Player f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 data received
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogParty:Verbose: HandlePartyMemberJoined: Party [1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814] Registering team member [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494]!
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogPartyisplay: New party member state for [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] added to the local player's party [1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814].
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogParty:Verbose: UFortUITeamInfo::GetParty: Adding for party leader Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogPartyisplay: Adding [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] as a new member to [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494]'s party via an existing UITeamMember in [Mrfoot]'s game.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogPartyisplay: New member [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] added to UI Party led by [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494].
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogPartyisplay: UpdateChangeCallbacks: Getting Team Member Info for [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494].
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogPartyisplay: [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] added to team [EFortTeam::MAX] at index [0] in [Mrfoot]'s game.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogPartyisplay: Got bad homebase data
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:272][ 20]LogPartyisplay: UpdateChangeCallbacks: Getting Team Member Info for [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494].
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:272][ 20]LogPartyisplay: [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] team member data updated, team [EFortTeam::MAX] at index [0] in [Mrfoot]'s game.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:272][ 20]LogPartyisplay: Got bad homebase data
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:272][ 20]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: FOnlinePartySystemMcp::XmppMessage SendToParty success type=com.epicgames.party.memberdata user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 to all
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:377][ 54]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: QueryOfferPromotions request complete. url=https://priceengine-public-service-ecomprod01.ol.epicgames.com/priceengine/api/shared/offers/price code=200 response={"accountId":"f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494","namespace":"fn","country":"US","taxCalculationStatus":"NOT_APPLICABLE","totalPrice":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":99485,"originalPrice":99485,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":99485,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"totalPaymentPrice":{"paymentCurrencyExchangeRate":1.0,"paymentCurrencyCode":"USD","paymentCurrencySymbol":"$","paymentCurrencyAmount":99485},"coupons":[],"lineOffers":[{"lineId":"1","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":10999,"unitPrice":10999,"originalPrice":10999,"originalUnitPrice":10999,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":10999,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"57f0419c4e4a4ea4858b2f37a98d5315","appliedRules":[],"ref":"57f0419c4e4a4ea4858b2f37a98d5315"},{"lineId":"2","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":3999,"unitPrice":3999,"originalPrice":3999,"originalUnitPrice":3999,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":3999,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"e2f25dae43604a839dd6f2c21b675d5e","appliedRules":[],"ref":"e2f25dae43604a839dd6f2c21b675d5e"},{"lineId":"3","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":2499,"unitPrice":2499,"originalPrice":2499,"originalUnitPrice":2499,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":2499,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"559f2ba95f874ec987d0ebfd2cc9c70a","appliedRules":[],"ref":"559f2ba95f874ec987d0ebfd2cc9c70a"},{"lineId":"4","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":14999,"unitPrice":14999,"originalPrice":14999,"originalUnitPrice":14999,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":14999,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"85125898f3914946a9443bcce4667660","appliedRules":[],"ref":"85125898f3914946a9443bcce4667660"},{"lineId":"5","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":1999,"unitPrice":1999,"originalPrice":1999,"originalUnitPrice":1999,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":1999,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"9aa9f44cd8c24652953a1b204755b193","appliedRules":[],"ref":"9aa9f44cd8c24652953a1b204755b193"},{"lineId":"6","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":5999,"unitPrice":5999,"originalPrice":5999,"originalUnitPrice":5999,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":5999,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"3b4c5df9efa5415b941cf74262865e4e","appliedRules":[],"ref":"3b4c5df9efa5415b941cf74262865e4e"},{"lineId":"7","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":4999,"unitPrice":4999,"originalPrice":4999,"originalUnitPrice":4999,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":4999,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"f5c0e8ab6c9a4530999041e89e9b6934","appliedRules":[],"ref":"f5c0e8ab6c9a4530999041e89e9b6934"},{"lineId":"8","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":5999,"unitPrice":5999,"originalPrice":5999,"originalUnitPrice":5999,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":5999,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"41134f4ff35a45a4923604cbb15e487d","appliedRules":[],"ref":"41134f4ff35a45a4923604cbb15e487d"},{"lineId":"9","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":9999,"unitPrice":9999,"originalPrice":9999,"originalUnitPrice":9999,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":9999,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"4daadb392f1c4ee2b5a3af443e614d2a","appliedRules":[],"ref":"4daadb392f1c4ee2b5a3af443e614d2a"},{"lineId":"10","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":8999,"unitPrice":8999,"originalPrice":8999,"originalUnitPrice":8999,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":8999,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"d2da86026c71429a9cf5e76dfd89a1d3","appliedRules":[],"ref":"d2da86026c71429a9cf5e76dfd89a1d3"},{"lineId":"11","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":8999,"unitPrice":8999,"originalPrice":8999,"originalUnitPrice":8999,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":8999,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"c8319a037f9840e8b7549de480efb9c7","appliedRules":[],"ref":"c8319a037f9840e8b7549de480efb9c7"},{"lineId":"12","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":2999,"unitPrice":2999,"originalPrice":2999,"originalUnitPrice":2999,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":2999,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"35759d71512b47e5b2825669f1d9166a","appliedRules":[],"ref":"35759d71512b47e5b2825669f1d9166a"},{"lineId":"13","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":9999,"unitPrice":9999,"originalPrice":9999,"originalUnitPrice":9999,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":9999,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"e852b1940299435884365cec7dc3a608","appliedRules":[],"ref":"e852b1940299435884365cec7dc3a608"},{"lineId":"14","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":5999,"unitPrice":5999,"originalPrice":5999,"originalUnitPrice":5999,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":5999,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"f05c43f7c1d24f5fbb1a6fa5a5a60edb","appliedRules":[],"ref":"f05c43f7c1d24f5fbb1a6fa5a5a60edb"},{"lineId":"15","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":999,"unitPrice":999,"originalPrice":999,"originalUnitPrice":999,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":999,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"ede05b3c97e9475a8d9be91da65750f0","appliedRules":[],"ref":"ede05b3c97e9475a8d9be91da65750f0"}]}
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:391][ 59]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: FOnlinePresenceMcp::OnXmppPresenceReceived [email protected]prod.ol.epicgames.com/V2:launcher:WIN:B74DBBF42339400DF4B908D951233C7 [Online] [2017.11.25-21.11.39] [{"Status":"","bIsPlaying":false,"bIsJoinable":false,"bHasVoiceSupport":false,"SessionId":"","Properties":[]}]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:413][ 66]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: FOnlinePresenceMcp::OnXmppPresenceReceived [email protected]prod.ol.epicgames.com/V2:Fortnite:WIN::9A6785C04BC86D41FA850AAD3EF67379 [Online] [2017.11.25-21.30.21] [{"Status":"","bIsPlaying":false,"bIsJoinable":false,"bHasVoiceSupport":false,"SessionId":"","Properties":[]}]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:413][ 66]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: FOnlinePresenceMcp::OnXmppPresenceReceived [email protected]prod.ol.epicgames.com/V2:launcher:WIN::EA7F7854480A320D76CC49A2539D347A [Online] [2017.11.25-14.04.44] [{"Status":"","bIsPlaying":false,"bIsJoinable":false,"bHasVoiceSupport":false,"SessionId":"","Properties":[]}]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:416][ 67]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: FOnlinePresenceMcp::OnXmppPresenceReceived [email protected]prod.ol.epicgames.com/V2:launcher:WIN::E031552A4167F2607B401BB4276303E2 [Online] [2017.11.25-10.56.42] [{"Status":"","bIsPlaying":false,"bIsJoinable":false,"bHasVoiceSupport":false,"SessionId":"","Properties":[]}]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:416][ 67]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: FOnlinePresenceMcp::OnXmppPresenceReceived [email protected]prod.ol.epicgames.com/V2:Fortnite:WIN::9A6785C04BC86D41FA850AAD3EF67379 [Online] [2017.11.25-21.30.21] [{"Status":"","bIsPlaying":false,"bIsJoinable":false,"bHasVoiceSupport":false,"SessionId":"","Properties":[{"Type":"String","Value":"{\"sourceId\":\"f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494\",\"sourceDisplayName\":\"Mrfoot\",\"partyId\":\"1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814\",\"partyTypeId\":286331153,\"leaderId\":\"f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494\",\"leaderDisplayName\":\"Mrfoot\",\"key\":\"F951E57948843D2536CB609074CB61AF\",\"appId\":\"Fortnite\",\"buildId\":\"1911327113\",\"partyFlags\":6,\"notAcceptingReason\":0}","Name":"party.joininfodata.286331153"}]}]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:980][251]LogCommonInput:Verbose: PopActivatablePanel: Adding pop for panel: ConfirmationWindow_C_0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:980][251]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Input suspension: Started
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:980][251]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:980][251]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:980][251]LogCommonInput:Verbose: StartNextOperation: Finished, Clearing pending ops
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:980][251]LogGameMode: GameMode returned ReadyToStartMatch
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:980][251]LogGameModeisplay: Match State Changed from WaitingToStart to InProgress
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:980][251]LogFortUIisplay: Switching states from: Login to: SubgameSelect
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:999][251]LogCommonInput:Verbose: PushActivatablePanel : Adding push for new activatable panel SubgameSelectScreen_C_0:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Input suspension: Started
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogCommonInput:Verbose: StartNextOperation: activatable panel pushed on stack for panel: SubgameSelectScreen_C_0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogCommonInput:Verbose: OnPrePanelActivated: panel activated complete: SubgameSelectScreen_C_0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogFortNavigation:Verbose: CenterWidget(UWidget): CampaignBtn
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogCommonInput:Verbose: StartNextOperation: Finished, Clearing pending ops
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogHotfixManagerisplay: Returning cached update result 1
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogGameState: Match State Changed from WaitingToStart to InProgress
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogFortMemory: ================== Health Snapshot: Start of Match (FortGameStateFrontEnd) =================
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogFortMemory: Hero: , Theater: , Mission:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogFortMemory: Games Played: 0, MeasuredPerfTime 0.00 Secs
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogFortMemory: CPU Memory: Used 1490.24MB, Peak 1518.72MB
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogFortMemory: Physical Memory: Used 6736.84MB, Total: 32696.42MB
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogFortMemory: =============================================================
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:001][251]LogGarbageisplay: Collecting garbage (GCheckForIllegalMarkPendingKill = 0)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:015][251]LogGarbageisplay: 14.070837 ms for GC
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:017][251]LogGarbageisplay: 1.720315 ms for unhashing unreachable objects. Clusters removed: 11. Items 1681 Cluster Items 45
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:027][253]LogGarbageisplay: GC purged 1726 objects (346830 -> 345104)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:027][253]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Input suspension: Stopped
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:081][271]LogHotfixManagerisplay: CheckComplete UpdateSuccess
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:134][289]LogFortLoadingScreen: Hiding loading screen when 'IsShowingInitialLoadingScreen()' is false.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:134][289]LogFortLoadingScreen: Hiding loading screen because this AFortPlayerController is not in Zone and always returns 'hide loading screen'.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:581][435]LogJson:Warning: Field last_incremented_time was not found.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:581][435]LogJson:Error: Json Value of type 'Null' used as a 'String'.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:581][435]LogProfileSys: MCP-Profile: Dispatching request to https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/game/v2/profile/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494/client/IncrementNamedCounterStat?profileId=profile0&rvn=543
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:581][435]LogProfileSys: MCP-Profile: Command IncrementNamedCounterStat queued to send
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:581][435]LogFortMemory:
> 
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:581][435]LogFortMemory: UFortAssetManager::ChangeGameSubMode is changing mode from [NoMode] to Athena
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:582][435]LogFortMemory: UFortAssetManager::ChangeGameSubMode() changing bundle state to (Menu, Client, ClientAthena)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:642][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: PopActivatablePanel: Adding pop for panel: SubgameSelectScreen_C_0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:642][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Input suspension: Started
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:642][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:642][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:642][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: StartNextOperation: Finished, Clearing pending ops
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:642][435]LogFortUIisplay: Switching states from: SubgameSelect to: FrontEnd
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:665][435]LogFort: Loading GameData: /Game/Balance/AthenaGameData.AthenaGameData ...
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:666][435]LogStats: ... GameData loaded! - 0.001 s
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogFort: Frontend Behavior Cohort: MapScreen
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogParty:Verbose: UFortPartyContext::HandlePendingInvites
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogParty: Resetting parties for frontend, bLeavePartyWhenReturningToFrontEnd: 0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogParty:Verbose: Resetting parties for frontend
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: UpdatePartyMemberData request success. user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 party=1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: UpdatePartyData request success. user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 party=1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: UpdateParty request success. user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 party=1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogParty:Verbose: [1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814] Party config updated Succeeded
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogParty:Verbose: UFortPartyGameState::UpdateAcceptingMembers()
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: UpdatePartyData request success. user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 party=1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogPartyisplay: UFortPartyContext::HandlePartyResetForFrontend: PartyState [1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogPartyisplay: UFortPartyContext::HandlePartyLeft: PartyState [null], Reason Unknown
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogPartyisplay: Local player [Mrfoot] (ID [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494]) left party [null]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogParty:Verbose: UFortUITeamInfo::Empty: Removing party leader Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogParty:Verbose: UFortUITeamInfo::GetParty: Adding for party leader Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:751][435]LogPartyisplay: Local player [Mrfoot] (ID [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494]) joined a new party [1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814].
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:751][435]LogParty:Verbose: HandlePartyMemberJoined: Party [1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814] Registering team member [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494]!
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:751][435]LogPartyisplay: New party member state for [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] added to the local player's party [1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814].
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:751][435]LogPartyisplay: Removing [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] from [Mrfoot]'s team.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:751][435]LogPartyisplay: Adding [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] as a new member to [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494]'s party via an existing UITeamMember in [Mrfoot]'s game.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:751][435]LogPartyisplay: New member [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] added to UI Party led by [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494].
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:751][435]LogPartyisplay: UpdateChangeCallbacks: Getting Team Member Info for [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494].
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:751][435]LogPartyisplay: [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] team member data updated, team [EFortTeam::MAX] at index [0] in [Mrfoot]'s game.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:751][435]LogPartyisplay: Got bad homebase data
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:751][435]LogPartyisplay: UpdateChangeCallbacks: Getting Team Member Info for [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494].
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:751][435]LogPartyisplay: [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] team member data updated, team [EFortTeam::MAX] at index [0] in [Mrfoot]'s game.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:751][435]LogPartyisplay: Got bad homebase data
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:752][435]LogPartyisplay: UFortPartyContext::HandlePartyResetForFrontend exit
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:771][435]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Created MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_AthenaGliderItem_0_Border_000002386B662180
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:771][435]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Incremented ref count for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_AthenaGliderItem_0_Border_000002386B662180 with new ref count of 1
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:771][435]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Incremented ref count for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_AthenaGliderItem_0_Border_000002386B662180 with new ref count of 2
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:771][435]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Incremented ref count for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_AthenaGliderItem_0_Border_000002386B662180 with new ref count of 3
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:771][435]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Derecremented ref count for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_AthenaGliderItem_0_Border_000002386B662180 with new ref count of 2
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:772][435]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Created MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_FortAccountItem_0_Border_000002386B663440
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:772][435]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Incremented ref count for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_FortAccountItem_0_Border_000002386B663440 with new ref count of 1
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:772][435]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Incremented ref count for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_AthenaGliderItem_0_Border_000002386B662180 with new ref count of 3
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:772][435]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Incremented ref count for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_AthenaGliderItem_0_Border_000002386B662180 with new ref count of 4
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:772][435]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Incremented ref count for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_AthenaGliderItem_0_Border_000002386B662180 with new ref count of 5
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:773][435]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Incremented ref count for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_AthenaGliderItem_0_Border_000002386B662180 with new ref count of 6
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:773][435]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Incremented ref count for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_AthenaGliderItem_0_Border_000002386B662180 with new ref count of 7
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:773][435]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Incremented ref count for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_AthenaGliderItem_0_Border_000002386B662180 with new ref count of 8
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:774][435]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Incremented ref count for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_AthenaGliderItem_0_Border_000002386B662180 with new ref count of 9
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:847][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: PushActivatablePanel : Adding push for new activatable panel AthenaTabsScreen_C_0:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:847][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Input suspension: Started
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:847][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:847][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: StartNextOperation: activatable panel pushed on stack for panel: AthenaTabsScreen_C_0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:847][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: OnPrePanelActivated: panel activated complete: AthenaTabsScreen_C_0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:847][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: PushActivatablePanel : Adding outro op for top activatable panel
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:847][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: PushActivatablePanel : Adding push for new activatable panel AthenaLobby_C_0:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:847][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:847][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: StartNextOperation: deactivate for panel: AthenaTabsScreen_C_0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:847][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: OnPostPanelDeactivatedForPush: deactivated panel: AthenaTabsScreen_C_0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:847][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:847][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: StartNextOperation: activatable panel pushed on stack for panel: AthenaLobby_C_0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:847][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: OnPrePanelActivated: panel activated complete: AthenaLobby_C_0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:849][435]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: UpdatePartyMemberData request success. user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 party=1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:850][435]LogFortNavigation:Verbose: CenterWidget(UWidget): ButtonGamepadSelect
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:856][435]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: UpdatePartyMemberData request success. user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 party=1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:856][435]LogProfileSys: MCP-Profile: Command ClientQuestLogin queued to send
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:856][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:856][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: StartNextOperation: Finished, Clearing pending ops
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:858][435]LogHotfixManagerisplay: External CheckComplete UpdateSuccess
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:858][435]LogHotfixManagerisplay: Update State UpdatePending -> UpdateComplete
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:858][435]LogFortisplay: AFortGameModeFrontEnd::OnUpdateCheckComplete called. Result=1
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:862][435]LogSlate: Took 0.002854 seconds to synchronously load lazily loaded font '../../../Engine/Content/Slate/Fonts/Roboto-Regular.ttf' (155K)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:873][436]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: FOnlinePresenceMcp::OnXmppPresenceReceived [email protected]prod.ol.epicgames.com/V2:Fortnite:WIN::9A6785C04BC86D41FA850AAD3EF67379 [Online] [2017.11.25-21.30.22] [{"Status":"Playing Fortnite Battle Royale","bIsPlaying":false,"bIsJoinable":false,"bHasVoiceSupport":false,"SessionId":"","Properties":[{"Type":"String","Value":"{\"sourceId\":\"f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494\",\"sourceDisplayName\":\"Mrfoot\",\"partyId\":\"1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814\",\"partyTypeId\":286331153,\"leaderId\":\"f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494\",\"leaderDisplayName\":\"Mrfoot\",\"key\":\"F951E57948843D2536CB609074CB61AF\",\"appId\":\"Fortnite\",\"buildId\":\"1911327113\",\"partyFlags\":6,\"notAcceptingReason\":0}","Name":"party.joininfodata.286331153"},{"Type":"String","Value":"{\r\n\t\"homeBaseRating\": 1\r\n}","Name":"FortBasicInfo"}]}]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:878][436]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: FOnlinePartySystemMcp::XmppMessage SendToParty success type=com.epicgames.party.data user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 to all
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:879][436]LogParty: [1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814] Player f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 data received
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:879][436]LogPartyisplay: UpdateChangeCallbacks: Getting Team Member Info for [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494].
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:879][436]LogPartyisplay: [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] team member data updated, team [EFortTeam::MAX] at index [0] in [Mrfoot]'s game.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:879][436]LogPartyisplay: Got bad homebase data
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:882][436]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: UpdatePartyMemberData request success. user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 party=1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:883][436]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: FOnlinePartySystemMcp::XmppMessage SendToParty success type=com.epicgames.party.memberdata user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 to all
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:897][437]LogRenderTargetPool:Warning: r.RenderTargetPoolMin exceeded 505/400 MB (ok in editor, bad on fixed memory platform)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:906][437]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Input suspension: Stopped
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:918][440]LogOnlineGame:Verbose: Received chatroom recommendations: Global subgame chat rooms: {} ---- Founder chat rooms: {}
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:918][440]LogOnlineGame: NOT joinining subgame global chat, global chat is currently disabled for this game mode.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:918][440]LogOnlineGame: NOT joinining Founder chat, requires founder tier upgrade
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:996][450]LogProfileSys: (200) https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/game/v2/profile/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494/client/IncrementNamedCounterStat?profileId=profile0&rvn=543
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:998][450]LogPartyisplay: Homebase updated for Team Member:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:999][450]LogPartyisplay: UpdateChangeCallbacks: Getting Team Member Info for [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494].
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:999][450]LogPartyisplay: [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] team member data updated, team [EFortTeam::MAX] at index [0] in [Mrfoot]'s game.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:999][450]LogPartyisplay: Got bad homebase data
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:999][450]LogProfileSys: MCP-Profile: Dispatching request to https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/game/v2/profile/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494/client/ClientQuestLogin?profileId=athena&rvn=681
> [2017.11.25-21.30.23:080][462]LogProfileSys: (200) https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/game/v2/profile/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494/client/ClientQuestLogin?profileId=athena&rvn=681
> [2017.11.25-21.31.16:451][888]LogFortMemory: Heartbeat - CPU:1483.80MB (Peak: 1611.08MB)
> [2017.11.25-21.31.18:664][238]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: VerifyAuth request. url=https://account-public-service-prod03.ol.epicgames.com/account/api/oauth/verify, user id=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494, state=1, accessexpires=28740.03
> [2017.11.25-21.31.18:843][266]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Verify auth request complete. url=https://account-public-service-prod03.ol.epicgames.com/account/api/oauth/verify code=200
> [2017.11.25-21.31.18:843][266]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: User ClientId: ec684b8c687f479fadea3cb2ad83f5c6 AccountId: f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 Access[Expires: 2017.11.26-05.30.17 Remaining: 28739.36] Method: exchange_code drift: 0.49
> [2017.11.25-21.31.23:082][937]LogGarbageisplay: Collecting garbage (GCheckForIllegalMarkPendingKill = 0)
> [2017.11.25-21.31.23:099][937]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Adding STRONG GC ref for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_AthenaGliderItem_0_Border_000002386B662180 due to ref count of 9
> [2017.11.25-21.31.23:099][937]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Adding STRONG GC ref for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_FortAccountItem_0_Border_000002386B663440 due to ref count of 1
> [2017.11.25-21.31.23:099][937]LogGarbageisplay: 16.676687 ms for GC
> [2017.11.25-21.31.23:100][937]LogGarbageisplay: 0.976789 ms for unhashing unreachable objects. Clusters removed: 0. Items 366 Cluster Items 0
> [2017.11.25-21.31.23:109][939]LogGarbageisplay: GC purged 366 objects (355771 -> 355405)
> [2017.11.25-21.32.16:448][392]LogFortMemory: Heartbeat - CPU:1465.44MB (Peak: 1611.08MB)
> [2017.11.25-21.32.18:838][771]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: VerifyAuth request. url=https://account-public-service-prod03.ol.epicgames.com/account/api/oauth/verify, user id=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494, state=1, accessexpires=28679.36
> [2017.11.25-21.32.18:894][780]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Verify auth request complete. url=https://account-public-service-prod03.ol.epicgames.com/account/api/oauth/verify code=200
> [2017.11.25-21.32.24:184][619]LogGarbageisplay: Collecting garbage (GCheckForIllegalMarkPendingKill = 0)
> [2017.11.25-21.32.24:200][619]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Adding STRONG GC ref for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_AthenaGliderItem_0_Border_000002386B662180 due to ref count of 9
> [2017.11.25-21.32.24:201][619]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Adding STRONG GC ref for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_FortAccountItem_0_Border_000002386B663440 due to ref count of 1
> [2017.11.25-21.32.24:201][619]LogGarbageisplay: 16.202062 ms for GC
> [2017.11.25-21.32.24:201][619]LogGarbageisplay: 0.529162 ms for unhashing unreachable objects. Clusters removed: 0. Items 0 Cluster Items 0
> [2017.11.25-21.32.24:209][621]LogGarbageisplay: GC purged 0 objects (355405 -> 355405)
> [2017.11.25-21.32.44:400][744]LogD3D11RHI: Timed out while waiting for GPU to catch up. (0.5 s)
> [2017.11.25-21.32.44:901][745]LogD3D11RHI: Timed out while waiting for GPU to catch up. (0.5 s)
> [2017.11.25-21.32.45:402][745]LogD3D11RHI: Timed out while waiting for GPU to catch up. (0.5 s)
> [2017.11.25-21.32.45:901][745]LogD3D11RHI: Timed out while waiting for GPU to catch up. (0.5 s)
> [2017.11.25-21.32.46:043][745]LogRHI:Error: [Aftermath] Status: Timeout
> [2017.11.25-21.32.46:043][745]LogRHI:Error: [Aftermath] GPU Stack Dump
> [2017.11.25-21.32.46:043][745]LogRHI:Error: [Aftermath] 0: FRAME
> [2017.11.25-21.32.46:043][745]LogRHI:Error: [Aftermath] GPU Stack Dump
> [2017.11.25-21.32.46:052][745]LogWindows: Windows GetLastError: The operation completed successfully. (0)


How are you stability testing?

Start by putting your gpu and memory to stock settings, overclock the cpu and stress test it.

Then over clock the memory and stress test the memory and the cpu.

Then finally oc your gpu and find stable settings.

Given your gpu settings i am going to guess that you are not stress testing.


----------



## Gadfly

Aura is a pos, don't install it.


----------



## chroniclard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> im still having issues with games crashing, pretty much anything i play could play for hours or mins and the computer freezes and FPS drops to 1 and game crashes. i lowered to CPU from 3.9ghz to 3.8ghz and from 1.43volts to 1.35volts and nothing has changed. will keep testing things, even put mem at stock settings (3000mhz 16-17-17-35) from (3000mhz 14-15-15-33


Have you actually got your memory memtest stable?
What stress testing are you doing to test for stability of your overclocks/memory?


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chroniclard*
> 
> Have you actually got your memory memtest stable?
> What stress testing are you doing to test for stability of your overclocks/memory?


i run Cinebench, aida64, prime95 mostly, why what else should i be running?


----------



## voreo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Aura is a pos, don't install it.


Im still using the version that was latest when i got my board back in August, still functions as intended. But i also just left settings i set go because don't need to change them XD


----------



## Arkanicus

The Mem overclock failure count was auto and I set it to 3, also with the ram one.

A cold boot worked. It overclocked nicely.

I'll monitor it.

The last problem I have is the ****ty Sound manger with Asus. I have headphones plugged in the front and speakers at the back.

On a boot or reboot sound will be off. I'll have to go into sound manager options.

In Playback device I have to tick "Mute rear output device"
Then press okay
Then go back in and tick it back to "Make front and rear output device playback" Then okay.

Finally after doing that sound works. Anyone have this problem or know how to fix it?


----------



## chroniclard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> i run Cinebench, aida64, prime95 mostly, why what else should i be running?


Put your CPU back to stock settings first, then work on making sure your memory is stable.

Test your memory using HCI Memtest to make sure that is not your issue, think its best to run one thread for each cpu thread you have, utilising around 95% of your memory.

So for me on a 1700X I run 16 instances of HCI memtest at 850mb each which utilises most of the spare memory of 16gb. Its a bit of a pain to launch 16 times unless you have the pro version($5) or there is a launcher knocking around but that wont work for me.

Once that is stable and passing at least a few hundred percent without errors you can rule your memory out of the equation and move onto overclocking the CPU.


----------



## KJx89

Guys, I always see BIOS for the Hero and never for the Extreme. Why? People like me that spent more, values less?
Regards
Kappa


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chroniclard*
> 
> Put your CPU back to stock settings first, then work on making sure your memory is stable.
> 
> Test your memory using HCI Memtest to make sure that is not your issue, think its best to run one thread for each cpu thread you have, utilising around 95% of your memory.
> 
> So for me on a 1700X I run 16 instances of HCI memtest at 850mb each which utilises most of the spare memory of 16gb. Its a bit of a pain to launch 16 times unless you have the pro version($5) or there is a launcher knocking around but that wont work for me.
> 
> Once that is stable and passing at least a few hundred percent without errors you can rule your memory out of the equation and move onto overclocking the CPU.


Sounds like a plan sir! i got a 1700 it was at 3.925ghz but i moved it down to 3.8ghz because i thought that was the issue and i have corsair dominator platinum 3000mhz 32gb kit (2x16GB) so should i run 32 threads?


----------



## blair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> Sounds like a plan sir! i got a 1700 it was at 3.925ghz but i moved it down to 3.8ghz because i thought that was the issue and i have corsair dominator platinum 3000mhz 32gb kit (2x16GB) so should i run 32 threads?


1 instance per CPU thread,

so 16 threads, with an equal portion of your free memory,

I.E. 32GB Ram, windows using 4gb from your 32gb = 28Gb/16Threads = 1750mb per thread

for 32gb something between 1750mb and 1850mb is fine depending on your idle memory usage, the less idle the better as it will test more of the memory.


----------



## saltedham

so was it a windows update thats caused the recent problems? my ram wont stay overclocked (gskill) and the motherboard leds turn themselves on even when i turn them off in the bios.

everything ran fine before with no crashes


----------



## Wally West

Whats q code 62 (with white led)? My motherboard doesnt boot.

edit: It was not seated correctly


----------



## Karagra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KJx89*
> 
> Guys, I always see BIOS for the Hero and never for the Extreme. Why? People like me that spent more, values less?
> Regards
> Kappa


If your talking about the new beta, (its beta for testing) just give it time. Your board is pretty much the same as the hero just wifi and a few minor things. They will release a version for the extreme when its ready. If your talking about all other bios go to the official site you have 1701 etc.


----------



## MrXL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KJx89*
> 
> Guys, I always see BIOS for the Hero and never for the Extreme. Why? People like me that spent more, values less?
> Regards
> Kappa


Probably more people have Hero, they betatest first, then port it to extreme ?


----------



## KJx89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> If your talking about the new beta, (its beta for testing) just give it time. Your board is pretty much the same as the hero just wifi and a few minor things. They will release a version for the extreme when its ready. If your talking about all other bios go to the official site you have 1701 etc.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrXL*
> 
> Probably more people have Hero, they betatest first, then port it to extreme ?


You're right about % using the Hero and the Extreme. BUT, why there's no beta BIOS at all, neither here or in the official ROG Forum for the Extreme? I leaved MSI for the bad VRMs and for the unacceptable BIOS release, I've found good VRMs but worst BIOS releases. And i spent 320€. MSI X370 Carbon costed me half of this price.
I'm really disappointed with Asus.
Regards
Kappa


----------



## Karagra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KJx89*
> 
> You're right about % using the Hero and the Extreme. BUT, why there's no beta BIOS at all, neither here or in the official ROG Forum for the Extreme? I leaved MSI for the bad VRMs and for the unacceptable BIOS release, I've found good VRMs but worst BIOS releases. And i spent 320€. MSI X370 Carbon costed me half of this price.
> I'm really disappointed with Asus.
> Regards
> Kappa


Worse bios releases? Asus each time has had great releases. I believe we were the 3rd asus board to get the beta. But we know how things work here so we just waited and didn't complain that our board cost more.


----------



## KJx89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> Worse bios releases? Asus each time has had great releases. I believe we were the 3rd asus board to get the beta. But we know how things work here so we just waited and didn't complain that our board cost more.


In allday life the following rule works: spend more= get more.
BTW I own a MB that cost double of my previous and it got:
-false PSU volts reporting - MSI didn't
-false vcore reporting on majority of hw monitors - MSI didn't
-fake/cold boot - MSI didn't
And no BIOS updates to solve these things.
In the other hand I got more valuable VRMs and more options for OC, I know that.
I'm disappointed the differences on BIOS release/bugs in comparison with their Intel MB.
Regards
Kappa


----------



## Cpt Phasma

Off topic for a second but this is really weird...Since I'm following this topic I get notifications in my inbox whenever somebody replies and for some reason I'm being quoted by user Karagra as saying *"If your talking about the new beta, (its beta for testing) just give it time. Your board is pretty much the same as the hero just wifi and a few minor things. They will release a version for the extreme when its ready."* when I didn't even say that, yet on the notification I received, it says "Karagra quoted you in a post" but I NEVER said anything...what the hell is going on?


----------



## Karagra

Intel has had years to work with DDR4. When Intel released its first ddr4 lineup skylake they had the same issues AMD is right now. And you did get more for paying more. Complaining about a beta bios is pointless, its not officially released only for testing. Only way to get bug reports is to drop the beta on the bigger number of people for more bugs to be found. This is why we are the 3rd Asus board to get it.


----------



## Karagra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt Phasma*
> 
> Off topic for a second but this is really weird...Since I'm following this topic I get notifications in my inbox whenever somebody replies and for some reason I'm being quoted by user Karagra as saying *"If your talking about the new beta, (its beta for testing) just give it time. Your board is pretty much the same as the hero just wifi and a few minor things. They will release a version for the extreme when its ready."* when I didn't even say that, yet on the notification I received, it says "Karagra quoted you in a post" but I NEVER said anything...what the hell is going on?


Yeah accidently clicked your name sorry about that then deleted it ?


----------



## Cpt Phasma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KJx89*
> 
> You're right about % using the Hero and the Extreme. BUT, why there's no beta BIOS at all, neither here or in the official ROG Forum for the Extreme? I leaved MSI for the bad VRMs and for the unacceptable BIOS release, I've found good VRMs but worst BIOS releases. And i spent 320€. MSI X370 Carbon costed me half of this price.
> I'm really disappointed with Asus.
> Regards
> Kappa


Instead of whining about it, have you tried checking the actual ASUS website (NOT the ROG forum) for the BIOS?

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME/


----------



## KJx89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> Intel has had years to work with DDR4. When Intel released its first ddr4 lineup skylake they had the same issues AMD is right now. And you did get more for paying more. Complaining about a beta bios is pointless, its not officially released only for testing. Only way to get bug reports is to drop the beta on the bigger number of people for more bugs to be found. This is why we are the 3rd Asus board to get it.


Ok, I will wait. But I hope it will not be an infinite waiting to receive nothing at the end. I've built up a full AMD RIG giving them trust.
Regards
Kappa


----------



## Cpt Phasma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> Yeah accidently clicked your name sorry about that then deleted it ?


Haha, fair enough. I got spooked for a minute there!


----------



## KJx89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt Phasma*
> 
> Instead of whining about it, have you tried checking the actual ASUS website (NOT the ROG forum) for the BIOS?
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME/


I do every day, I have the 1701 and the bugs I've listed were on all BIOS. After 3 releases nothing changed.
Regards
Kappa


----------



## Arkanicus

The last problem I have is the ****ty Sound manger with Asus. I have headphones plugged in the front and speakers at the back.

On a boot or reboot sound will be off. I'll have to go into sound manager options.

In Playback device I have to tick "Mute rear output device"
Then press okay
Then go back in and tick it back to "Make front and rear output device playback" Then okay.

Finally after doing that sound works. Anyone have this problem or know how to fix it?


----------



## CCoR

Looks like the fiasco from a couple of days ago which involved reverting to EC 310 did some funky stuff to my motherboard. Everything was working OK a couple of days ago after reverting back to 1501 (EC 9954). Been out of town the past couple of days, tonight I turn on my pc and the first thing I see is the black screen stating that BIOS was updating and to not turn off. I waited over 30 mins passed out and woke up after a couple of more hours. Still updating.........! I'm scarred to do anything at this point. Any insight is greatly appreciated


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CCoR*
> 
> Looks like the fiasco from a couple of days ago which involved reverting to EC 310 did some funky stuff to my motherboard. Everything was working OK a couple of days ago after reverting back to 1501 (EC 9954). Been out of town the past couple of days, tonight I turn on my pc and the first thing I see is the black screen stating that BIOS was updating and to not turn off. I waited over 30 mins passed out and woke up after a couple of more hours. Still updating.........! I'm scarred to do anything at this point. Any insight is greatly appreciated


And thats the SELF BRICK that C6H had at start with old bioses.


----------



## CCoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> And thats the SELF BRICK that C6H had at start with old bioses.


Looks like it, this really sucks!!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CCoR*
> 
> Looks like the fiasco from a couple of days ago which involved reverting to EC 310 did some funky stuff to my motherboard. Everything was working OK a couple of days ago after reverting back to 1501 (EC 9954). Been out of town the past couple of days, tonight I turn on my pc and the first thing I see is the black screen stating that BIOS was updating and to not turn off. I waited over 30 mins passed out and woke up after a couple of more hours. Still updating.........! I'm scarred to do anything at this point. Any insight is greatly appreciated


This is which i ask people NOT to pay attention to what Ramad is saying... And most certainly do not follow his advice..

This is what you can try:

Power down PC, pull battery for about 10 minutes and put it back in order to reset everything. If you have USB stick, try to get 1701 BIOS on it and flash it via USB flashback button on the back side of your board next to the USB ports. If the flashing worked pull the battery again to be sure everything is reset properly and try to boot.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ItsMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> Inc wall of text, this is the error i get while playing games, pretty much happens to everygame i play but only fortnite shows error code. wondering if its CPU/mobo related or GPU. happens during PUBG, Fortnite, rainbow six siege. has anyone had issues with the 1700 and a 1080TI on this mobo?
> 
> near the last lines it says Timed out while waiting for GPU to catch up.
> 
> Ryzen 1700 and a 1080TI, can my CPU not keep up with my 1080 TI?
> 
> Note my GF has my old 4770k/970 computer and PUBG never crashes for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Log file open, 11/25/17 16:30:03
> LogGameplayTagsisplay: FGameplayTagNativeAdder::FGameplayTagNativeAdder
> LogPlatformFile: Not using cached read wrapper
> LogInitisplay: RandInit(1497374470) SRandInit(1497374471).
> LogTaskGraph: Started task graph with 4 named threads and 8 total threads with 1 sets of task threads.
> LogStreamingisplay: Took 0.015s to configure plugins.
> LogInit: Using libcurl 7.47.1
> LogInit: - built for x86_64-pc-win32
> LogInit: - supports SSL with OpenSSL/1.0.2g
> LogInit: - supports HTTP deflate (compression) using libz 1.2.8
> LogInit: - other features:
> LogInit: CURL_VERSION_SSL
> LogInit: CURL_VERSION_LIBZ
> LogInit: CURL_VERSION_IPV6
> LogInit: CURL_VERSION_ASYNCHDNS
> LogInit: CURL_VERSION_LARGEFILE
> LogInit: CURL_VERSION_IDN
> LogInit: CurlRequestOptions (configurable via config and command line):
> LogInit: - bVerifyPeer = false - Libcurl will NOT verify peer certificate
> LogInit: - bUseHttpProxy = false - Libcurl will NOT use HTTP proxy
> LogInit: - bDontReuseConnections = false - Libcurl will reuse connections
> LogInit: - CertBundlePath = nullptr - Libcurl will use whatever was configured at build time.
> LogInit: Build: ++Fortnite+Release-Live-CL-3757339
> LogInit: Engine Version: 4.16.0-3757339+++Fortnite+Release-Live
> LogInit: Compatible Engine Version: 4.16.0-3757339+++Fortnite+Release-Live
> LogInit: Net CL: 3752911
> LogInit: Compiled (64-bit): Nov 14 2017 19:09:47
> LogInit: Compiled with Visual C++: 19.00.24215.01
> LogInit: Build Configuration: Shipping
> LogInit: Branch Name: ++Fortnite+Release-Live
> LogInit: Filtered Command Line: -frombe
> LogInit: Base Directory: C:/Program Files/Epic Games/Fortnite/FortniteGame/Binaries/Win64/
> LogInit: Installed Engine Build: 1
> LogStreamingisplay: Took 0.005s to delete old logs.
> LogInit: Presizing for max 2097152 objects, including 1 objects not considered by GC, pre-allocating 0 bytes for permanent pool.
> LogStreamingisplay: Async Loading initialized: New Async IO: true, Event Driven Loader: true, Async Loading Thread: false
> LogInit: Object subsystem initialized
> LogFortMemory: AppInit - CPU:213.73MB (Peak: 213.73MB)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.03:746][ 0]LogInit: Applying CVar settings loaded from the selected device profile: [WindowsClient]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.03:752][ 0]LogInit: Computer: DESKTOP-VHL894J
> [2017.11.25-21.30.03:752][ 0]LogInit: User: mrfoo
> [2017.11.25-21.30.03:752][ 0]LogInit: CPU Page size=4096, Cores=8
> [2017.11.25-21.30.03:752][ 0]LogInit: High frequency timer resolution =3.703973 MHz
> [2017.11.25-21.30.03:752][ 0]LogMemory: Memory total: Physical=31.9GB (32GB approx)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.03:752][ 0]LogMemory: Platform Memory Stats for WindowsClient
> [2017.11.25-21.30.03:752][ 0]LogMemory: Process Physical Memory: 215.20 MB used, 215.20 MB peak
> [2017.11.25-21.30.03:752][ 0]LogMemory: Process Virtual Memory: 239.16 MB used, 239.16 MB peak
> [2017.11.25-21.30.03:752][ 0]LogMemory: Physical Memory: 5316.75 MB used, 27379.68 MB free, 32696.42 MB total
> [2017.11.25-21.30.03:752][ 0]LogMemory: Virtual Memory: 541.20 MB used, 27379.68 MB free, 134217728.00 MB total
> [2017.11.25-21.30.04:659][ 0]LogTextLocalizationManager: No specific translations for ('en-US') exist, so ('en') translations will be used.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.04:989][ 0]LogStreamingisplay: Took 0.346s to EndInitTextLocalization.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:267][ 0]LogD3D11RHI: D3D11 adapters:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:576][ 0]LogD3D11RHI: 0. 'NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti' (Feature Level 11_0)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:576][ 0]LogD3D11RHI: 11132/0/16348 MB DedicatedVideo/DedicatedSystem/SharedSystem, Outputs:2, VendorId:0x10de
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:670][ 0]LogD3D11RHI: 1. 'Microsoft Basic Render Driver' (Feature Level 11_0)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:670][ 0]LogD3D11RHI: 0/0/16348 MB DedicatedVideo/DedicatedSystem/SharedSystem, Outputs:0, VendorId:0x1414
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:670][ 0]LogD3D11RHI: Chosen D3D11 Adapter: 0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:676][ 0]LogD3D11RHI: Creating new Direct3DDevice
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:676][ 0]LogD3D11RHI: GPU DeviceId: 0x1b06 (for the marketing name, search the web for "GPU Device Id")
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:676][ 0]LogWindows: EnumDisplayDevices:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:677][ 0]LogWindows: 0. 'NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti' (P:0 D:1)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:677][ 0]LogWindows: 1. 'NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti' (P:1 D:1)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:677][ 0]LogWindows: 2. 'NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti' (P:0 D:0)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:677][ 0]LogWindows: 3. 'NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti' (P:0 D:0)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:677][ 0]LogWindows: DebugString: GetVideoDriverDetailsInvalid PrimaryIsNotTheChoosenAdapter GetVideoDriverDetailsInvalid PrimaryIsNotTheChoosenAdapter GetVideoDriverDetailsInvalid PrimaryIsNotTheChoosenAdapter GetVideoDriverDetailsInvalid PrimaryIsNotTheChoosenAdapter FoundDriverCount:0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:677][ 0]LogD3D11RHI: Adapter Name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:677][ 0]LogD3D11RHI: Driver Version: Unknown (internal:Unknown, unified:Unknown)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:677][ 0]LogD3D11RHI: Driver Date: Unknown
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:677][ 0]LogRHI: Texture pool is 7792 MB (70% of 11132 MB)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:861][ 0]LogD3D11RHI: [Aftermath] Aftermath enabled and primed
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:861][ 0]LogD3D11RHI: Async texture creation enabled
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:871][ 0]LogD3D11RHI: GPU Timing Frequency: 1000.000000 (Debug: 2 1)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:971][ 0]LogSlate: Using Freetype 2.6.0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:973][ 0]LogSlate: SlateFontCache - WITH_FREETYPE: 1, WITH_HARFBUZZ: 1
> [2017.11.25-21.30.05:973][ 0]LogSlate: SlateFontCache - WITH_FREETYPE: 1, WITH_HARFBUZZ: 1
> [2017.11.25-21.30.06:543][ 0]LogAssetRegistry: FAssetRegistry took 0.5200 seconds to start up
> [2017.11.25-21.30.06:715][ 0]LogPackageLocalizationCache: Processed 4 localized package path(s) for 2 prioritized culture(s) in 0.009686 seconds
> [2017.11.25-21.30.06:715][ 0]LogPakFile: New pak file ../../../FortniteGame/Content/Paks/pakchunk0-WindowsClient.pak added to pak precacher.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.06:760][ 0]LogGameplayTagsisplay: UGameplayTagsManager:oneAddingNativeTags. DelegateIsBound: 1
> [2017.11.25-21.30.06:788][ 0]LogPakFile: New pak file ../../../FortniteGame/Content/Paks/pakchunk0_s2-WindowsClient.pak added to pak precacher.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.06:799][ 0]LogFortSignificanceisplay: Set AI budget to '8,16'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.06:833][ 0]LogNetVersion: FortniteGame , NetCL: 3752911, EngineNetVer: 2, GameNetVer: 0 (Checksum: 2586913610)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.06:835][ 0]LogMaterial: Added default parameter collection resource, Default__MaterialParameterCollection, ID:00000000000000000000000000000000
> [2017.11.25-21.30.06:889][ 0]LogPakFile: New pak file ../../../FortniteGame/Content/Paks/pakchunk0_s1-WindowsClient.pak added to pak precacher.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.06:900][ 0]LogMaterial: Added default parameter collection resource, DistortedScreenCollection, ID:B9864F384A319FAA50CECBB9E87E2DA3
> [2017.11.25-21.30.06:911][ 0]ImportText (Datacenters): Missing closing parenthesis: (DisplayName=NSLOCTEXT("MMRegion", "Brazil", "Brazil"), RegionId="BR", bEnabled=true, bVisible=true, bBeta=false, Servers[0]=(Address="18.231.38.143", Port=22222), Servers[1]=(Address="18.231.52.12", Port=22222), Servers[2]=(Address="52.67.68.145", Port=22222, Servers[3]=(Address="54.207.41.123", Port=22222))
> [2017.11.25-21.30.06:911][ 0]ImportText (Datacenters): Missing closing parenthesis: (DisplayName=NSLOCTEXT("MMRegion", "Asia", "Asia"), RegionId="ASIA", bEnabled=true, bVisible=true, bBeta=false, Servers[0]=(Address="13.115.140.167", Port=22222), Servers[1]=(Address="13.115.206.205", Port=22222), Servers[2]=(Address="52.196.239.119", Port=22222, Servers[3]=(Address="52.69.44.52", Port=22222))
> [2017.11.25-21.30.06:914][ 0]LogInit: WinSock: version 1.1 (2.2), MaxSocks=32767, MaxUdp=65467
> [2017.11.25-21.30.07:029][ 0]LogMoviePlayer: Initializing movie player
> [2017.11.25-21.30.07:203][ 0]LogSlate: Took 0.002821 seconds to synchronously load lazily loaded font '../../../FortniteGame/Content/UI/Foundation/Fonts/BurbankBigRegular-Bold.ufont' (155K)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.07:213][ 0]LogOnline: OSS: Using EpicApp backend 'Fortnite' based on environment 'Prod' and override 'Fortnite'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.07:213][ 0]LogOnline: OSS: Using EpicApp backend 'Fortnite' based on environment 'Prod' and override 'Fortnite'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.07:359][ 0]LogOnline:Verbose: TWITCH: Twitch Startup!
> [2017.11.25-21.30.07:359][ 0]LogSIPisplay: SIP Module Initialized
> [2017.11.25-21.30.07:359][ 0]LogSIPisplay: Plugin Status: 1
> [2017.11.25-21.30.07:359][ 0]LogUAC: UACClient initialized
> [2017.11.25-21.30.07:884][ 0]LogUObjectArray: 65764 objects as part of root set at end of initial load.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.07:884][ 0]LogUObjectArray: 3 objects are not in the root set, but can never be destroyed because they are in the DisregardForGC set.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.07:884][ 0]LogUObjectAllocator: 12168320 out of 0 bytes used by permanent object pool.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.07:884][ 0]LogUObjectArray: CloseDisregardForGC: 65764/65764 objects in disregard for GC pool
> [2017.11.25-21.30.07:884][ 0]LogEngine: Initializing Engine...
> [2017.11.25-21.30.07:895][ 0]LogStreaming:Error: Couldn't find file for package /Script/Engine requested by async loading code. NameToLoad: /Script/Engine
> [2017.11.25-21.30.07:895][ 0]LogStreaming:Error: Found 0 dependent packages...
> [2017.11.25-21.30.07:895][ 0]LogInitisplay: Limiting process virtual memory size to 8388608 KB
> [2017.11.25-21.30.07:898][ 0]LogFortMemory: UFortAssetManager will split content preloading by submode
> [2017.11.25-21.30.07:898][ 0]LogFortMemory: UFortAssetManager default bundle state is (Client)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.07:898][ 0]LogFortisplay: Startup job "Super::StartInitialLoading()" starting
> [2017.11.25-21.30.08:120][ 0]LogFortisplay: Startup job "Super::StartInitialLoading()" took 0.22 seconds to complete
> [2017.11.25-21.30.08:120][ 0]LogFortisplay: Startup job "RegisterConstructorReferences()" starting
> [2017.11.25-21.30.08:120][ 0]LogFortisplay: Startup job "RegisterConstructorReferences()" took 0.00 seconds to complete
> [2017.11.25-21.30.08:120][ 0]LogFortisplay: Startup job "UFortGlobals::Get().LoadUIStyle()" starting
> [2017.11.25-21.30.08:146][ 0]LogFortisplay: Startup job "UFortGlobals::Get().LoadUIStyle()" took 0.03 seconds to complete
> [2017.11.25-21.30.08:146][ 0]LogFortisplay: Startup job "UAbilitySystemGlobals::Get().InitGlobalData()" starting
> [2017.11.25-21.30.08:200][ 0]LogFortisplay: Startup job "UAbilitySystemGlobals::Get().InitGlobalData()" took 0.05 seconds to complete
> [2017.11.25-21.30.08:200][ 0]LogFortisplay: Startup job "ScanForNavAgentCostData()" starting
> [2017.11.25-21.30.08:212][ 0]LogFortisplay: Startup job "ScanForNavAgentCostData()" took 0.01 seconds to complete
> [2017.11.25-21.30.08:212][ 0]LogFortisplay: Startup job "GetGameData()" starting
> [2017.11.25-21.30.08:212][ 0]LogFort: Loading GameData: /Game/Balance/DefaultGameData.DefaultGameData ...
> [2017.11.25-21.30.09:106][ 0]LogMaterial: Added default parameter collection resource, FortniteMaterialParameters, ID:459F36B344790EE6F581E29755F9B5C5
> [2017.11.25-21.30.09:106][ 0]LogMaterial: Added default parameter collection resource, Stencil_ID_Definitions, ID:281D9C06493105FC0E95569415AC1F7A
> [2017.11.25-21.30.09:106][ 0]LogMaterial: Added default parameter collection resource, HomeBaseParameterCollection, ID:5E3F32F14D6E4ED04C9BCFAB36F07A73
> [2017.11.25-21.30.09:106][ 0]LogStats: ... GameData loaded! - 0.894 s
> [2017.11.25-21.30.09:106][ 0]LogFortisplay: Startup job "GetGameData()" took 0.89 seconds to complete
> [2017.11.25-21.30.09:106][ 0]LogFortisplay: Startup job "LoadHandle = PreloadStartupAssets()" starting
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:016][ 0]LogStreaming:Warning: Took 602.95ms to ProcessLoadedPackages
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:016][ 0]LogFortisplay: Startup job "LoadHandle = PreloadStartupAssets()" took 5.91 seconds to complete
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:016][ 0]LogFortisplay: All startup jobs took 7.12 seconds to complete
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:204][ 0]LogInit: XAudio2 using 'Headset Earphone (4- Astro A50 Voice)' : 2 channels at 48 kHz using 16 bits per sample (channel mask 0x3)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:363][ 0]LogInit: FAudioDevice initialized.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:373][ 0]LogInit: Texture streaming: Enabled
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:380][ 0]LogFortMemory: UFortAssetManager::ChangeLoadState() changing bundle state to (Client, Menu)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:383][ 0]LogConsoleResponseisplay: Apply Settings:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:385][ 0]LogFortSignificanceisplay: Set AI budget to '8,16'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:387][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Creating blueprint contexts for Local Player ' FortLocalPlayer_0 ' of Game Instance ' FortGameInstance_0 '
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:387][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortMcpContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:491][ 0]LogMaterial: Added default parameter collection resource, MPC_HexZoneDifficulty, ID:A93665824698633F7FDC6281E6FF9586
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:491][ 0]LogMaterial: Added default parameter collection resource, MPC_Hexmap, ID:20526AF7447FE747ACE05282990E27FD
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:491][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'HomeBaseContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:492][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortPartyContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:492][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortMatchmakingContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:492][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortOutpostContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:492][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortPrototypingContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:492][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'AthenaHUDContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:492][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'CMSContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:492][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortAbilitySystemContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:492][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortAccountStatsContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:492][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortGlobalUIContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:492][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortFrontEndContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:492][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortHeroManagementContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:492][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortHomebaseUIContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:493][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortHUDContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:493][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortInventoryContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:493][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortLeaderboardContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:493][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortPickerContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:493][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortStoreContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:493][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortTooltipUIContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:493][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortTutorialContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:493][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'FortUIDataConfigurationContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:493][ 0]LogBlueprintContextisplay: Created Blueprint Context 'CommonUIContext' for Local Player 'FortLocalPlayer_0'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:494][ 0]LogInitisplay: Game Engine Initialized.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:494][ 0]LogFortMemory: PostEngineInit - CPU:1326.29MB (Peak: 1397.28MB)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:494][ 0]LogInitisplay: Starting Game.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:494][ 0]LogHotfixManagerisplay: Update State UpdateIdle -> UpdatePending
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:494][ 0]LogNet: Browse: /Game/Maps/Frontend?Name=Player
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:494][ 0]LogFortLoadingScreen: Showing loading screen when 'IsShowingInitialLoadingScreen()' is true.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:494][ 0]LogFortLoadingScreen: Showing LoadingScreen because bCurrentlyInLoadMap is true!
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:515][ 0]LogLoad: LoadMap: /Game/Maps/Frontend?Name=Player
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:551][ 0]LogGarbageisplay: Collecting garbage (GCheckForIllegalMarkPendingKill = 0)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:566][ 0]LogGarbageisplay: 15.731486 ms for GC
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:567][ 0]LogGarbageisplay: 0.647413 ms for unhashing unreachable objects. Clusters removed: 0. Items 69 Cluster Items 0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:570][ 0]LogGarbageisplay: GC purged 69 objects (321689 -> 321620)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:601][ 0]LogStreamingisplay: /Game/Maps/Frontend is prestreaming /Game/Maps/FrontEnd/Maps/FrontEndStore
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:601][ 0]LogStreamingisplay: /Game/Maps/Frontend is prestreaming /Game/Maps/UI/Frontend_BG_Main
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:601][ 0]LogStreamingisplay: /Game/Maps/Frontend is prestreaming /Game/Maps/UI/Frontend_SkillTree
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:860][ 0]LogMaterial: Added default parameter collection resource, MPC_AnimatedCard, ID:6DE1D7A647069C164FCDAAB989A20E10
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:860][ 0]LogMaterial: Added default parameter collection resource, MPC_Pinata, ID:6172D0F346C152CDC7C8C2BB5264A0F1
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:881][ 0]LogMaterial: Added default parameter collection resource, MPC_StoreCardColors, ID:980B581240CECB5A06F120BFACCF6247
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:893][ 0]LogFortSignificanceisplay: Set AI budget to '8,16'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:894][ 0]LogAIModule: Creating AISystem for world Frontend
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:894][ 0]LogLoad: Game class is 'FortGameModeFrontEnd'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:895][ 0]LogLevelActorContainer: Created LevelActorCluster (797) for /Game/Maps/FrontEnd/Maps/FrontEndStore.FrontEndStoreersistentLevel with 38 objects, 9 referenced clusters and 14 mutable objects.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:896][ 0]LogLevelActorContainer: Created LevelActorCluster (798) for /Game/Maps/UI/Frontend_BG_Main.Frontend_BG_MainersistentLevel with 12 objects, 1 referenced clusters and 6 mutable objects.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:896][ 0]LogLevelActorContainer: Created LevelActorCluster (799) for /Game/Maps/UI/Frontend_SkillTree.Frontend_SkillTreeersistentLevel with 6 objects, 1 referenced clusters and 5 mutable objects.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:899][ 0]LogLevelActorContainer: Created LevelActorCluster (800) for /Game/Maps/Frontend.FrontendersistentLevel with 2 objects, 0 referenced clusters and 2 mutable objects.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:899][ 0]LogWorld: Bringing World /Game/Maps/Frontend.Frontend up for play (max tick rate 0) at 2017.11.25-16.30.15
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:923][ 0]LogMaterial: Added default parameter collection resource, MPC_Skybox_World, ID:AD511C5F4BCECA528A142E9BEC5F9456
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:923][ 0]LogFortDayNight: AFortTimeOfDayManager:ostInitializeComponents: World is "Frontend", this is "TODM_Disabled_C_0"
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:926][ 0]LogFortDayNight: Game State in World Frontend is resetting. TimeOfDayManager is None.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:927][ 0]LogWorld: Bringing up level for play took: 0.030618
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:927][ 0]LogOnlineGame: Client adding GameAccountId/AuthTicket for local player to login url. FortGameOptions=[ASID={57AFC245-4A8B-3FFE-F0CC-0599313DFA82}?Platform=Windows]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:927][ 0]LogOnlineGame: Server received GameAccountId and AuthTicket from client for player: UniqueId:[INVALID] GameAccountId=[] Platform=[Windows]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:930][ 0]LogFort:Warning: GetOrInitializeHero called with invalid player info!
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:930][ 0]LogFort:Warning: GetOrInitializeHero called with invalid player info!
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:930][ 0]LogParty:Verbose: Failed to get persistent party leader
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:930][ 0]LogGameModeisplay: Match State Changed from EnteringMap to WaitingToStart
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:931][ 0]LogFortDayNight: Day phase actor TODM_Disabled_C_0 is setting itself as the day phase handler for the GameState on World Frontend.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:931][ 0]LogFortDayNight: SetTimeOfDayManager: World is "Frontend", Old TimeOfDayManager: "None", New TimeOfDayManager: "TODM_Disabled_C_0"
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:931][ 0]LogFortDayNight: OnRep_TimeOfDayManager: World is "Frontend", FortTimeOfDayManager is "TODM_Disabled_C_0"
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:931][ 0]LogFort: NO SKELETAL MESH FOR FeedbackAnnouncer_C_0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:931][ 0]LogFortMusic: Created MusicManager using class Default__MusicManager_C.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:931][ 0]LogLevel: ActivateLevel /Game/Maps/WorldLightingMenu 1 1 1
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:932][ 0]LogGameState: Match State Changed from EnteringMap to WaitingToStart
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:932][ 0]LogFortMemory: ================== Health Snapshot: Waiting to Start (FortGameStateFrontEnd) =================
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:932][ 0]LogFortMemory: Hero: , Theater: , Mission:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:932][ 0]LogFortMemory: Games Played: 0, MeasuredPerfTime 0.00 Secs
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:932][ 0]LogFortMemory: CPU Memory: Used 1453.39MB, Peak 1470.77MB
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:932][ 0]LogFortMemory: Physical Memory: Used 6688.68MB, Total: 32696.42MB
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:932][ 0]LogFortMemory: =============================================================
> [2017.11.25-21.30.15:932][ 0]LogLoad: Took 0.417378 seconds to LoadMap(/Game/Maps/Frontend)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:133][ 0]LogWindowsTextInputMethodSystemisplay: IME system now deactivated.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:355][ 0]LogFortMemory: InitComplete - CPU:1462.07MB (Peak: 1470.77MB)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:355][ 0]LogLoad: (Engine Initialization) Total time: 14.26 seconds
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:355][ 0]LogExternalProfiler: No external profilers were discovered. External profiling features will not be available.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:402][ 0]LogContentStreaming: Texture pool size now 800 MB
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:407][ 0]LogSlate: Took 0.002714 seconds to synchronously load lazily loaded font '../../../FortniteGame/Content/UI/Fonts/BurbankSmall-Bold.ufont' (117K)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:408][ 0]LogSlate: Took 0.001190 seconds to synchronously load lazily loaded font '../../../FortniteGame/Content/UI/Fonts/BurbankSmall-Medium.ufont' (118K)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:410][ 0]LogSlate: Took 0.001141 seconds to synchronously load lazily loaded font '../../../FortniteGame/Content/UI/Foundation/Fonts/NotoSans-Bold.ufont' (485K)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:413][ 0]LogSlate: Took 0.003040 seconds to synchronously load lazily loaded font '../../../FortniteGame/Content/UI/Foundation/Fonts/NotoSans-Regular.ufont' (484K)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:721][ 0]LogStreamingisplay: ULevelStreaming::RequestLevel(/Game/Maps/WorldLightingMenu) is flushing async loading
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:747][ 0]LogFortUIisplay: Switching states from: Invalid to: Login
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogCommonInput:Verbose: PushActivatablePanel : Adding push for new activatable panel SplashScreenWidget_C_0:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Input suspension: Started
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogCommonInput:Verbose: StartNextOperation: activatable panel pushed on stack for panel: SplashScreenWidget_C_0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogCommonInput:Verbose: OnPrePanelActivated: panel activated complete: SplashScreenWidget_C_0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogFortNavigation:Verbose: CenterWidget(UWidget): SplashScreenWidget_C_0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogCommonInput:Verbose: StartNextOperation: Finished, Clearing pending ops
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogOnlineisplay: CloseSplashScreen UserIndex: 0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogOnlineisplay: CloseSplashScreen: No bootable invite detected
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogHotfixManagerisplay: Update already in progress
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogCommonInput:Verbose: PopActivatablePanel: Adding pop for panel: SplashScreenWidget_C_0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:767][ 0]LogCommonInput:Verbose: StartNextOperation: Finished, Clearing pending ops
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:769][ 1]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Large tick time detected 13.1240
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:772][ 1]LogLevel: ActivateLevel /Game/Maps/FrontEnd/FortniteWorldMap 1 1 1
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:774][ 1]LogHotfixManagerisplay: Update State UpdatePending -> CheckingForPatch
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:774][ 1]LogOnline: OSS: Sending User Privilege request. url=https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/versioncheck?version=%2B%2BFortnite%2BRelease-Live-CL-3757339-Windows
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:774][ 1]LogStreamingisplay: ULevelStreaming::RequestLevel(/Game/Maps/FrontEnd/FortniteWorldMap) is flushing async loading
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:786][ 1]LogRenderer: Reallocating scene render targets to support 2560x1440 NumSamples 1 (Frame:2).
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:787][ 1]LogLevelActorContainer: Created LevelActorCluster (827) for /Game/Maps/FrontEnd/FortniteWorldMap.FortniteWorldMapersistentLevel with 16 objects, 29 referenced clusters and 9 mutable objects.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:791][ 1]LogSlate: Took 0.002953 seconds to synchronously load lazily loaded font '../../../FortniteGame/Content/UI/Foundation/Fonts/BurbankBigCondensed-Black.ufont' (157K)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:813][ 2]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: No valid auth for clientId=ec684b8c687f479fadea3cb2ad83f5c6
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:813][ 2]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Sending Client Auth request. url=https://account-public-service-prod03.ol.epicgames.com/account, Payload=[REDACTED]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:813][ 2]LogLevel: ActivateLevel /Game/Maps/FortniteTownmap 1 1 1
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:813][ 2]LogStreamingisplay: ULevelStreaming::RequestLevel(/Game/Maps/FortniteTownmap) is flushing async loading
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:818][ 2]LogLevelActorContainer: Created LevelActorCluster (830) for /Game/Maps/FortniteTownmap.FortniteTownmapersistentLevel with 134 objects, 44 referenced clusters and 5 mutable objects.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:881][ 3]LogRenderTargetPool:Warning: r.RenderTargetPoolMin exceeded 427/400 MB (ok in editor, bad on fixed memory platform)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:883][ 3]LogLevel: ActivateLevel /Game/Maps/UI/Frontend_Lobby 1 1 1
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:884][ 3]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Input suspension: Stopped
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:884][ 3]LogStreamingisplay: ULevelStreaming::RequestLevel(/Game/Maps/UI/Frontend_Lobby) is flushing async loading
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:884][ 3]LogStreamingisplay: /Game/Maps/UI/Frontend_Lobby is prestreaming /Game/Maps/NavMeshBounds
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:884][ 3]LogStreamingisplay: /Game/Maps/UI/Frontend_Lobby is prestreaming /Game/Maps/WorldLighting
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:886][ 3]LogLevel: ActivateLevel /Game/Maps/UI/Frontend_Lobby_Halloween 1 1 1
> [2017.11.25-21.30.16:886][ 3]LogStreamingisplay: ULevelStreaming::RequestLevel(/Game/Maps/UI/Frontend_Lobby_Halloween) is flushing async loading
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:016][ 3]LogLevelActorContainer: Created LevelActorCluster (849) for /Game/Maps/UI/Frontend_Lobby_Halloween.Frontend_Lobby_HalloweenersistentLevel with 176 objects, 6 referenced clusters and 28 mutable objects.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:020][ 4]LogOnline: OSS: Service status updated [Normal] -> [Connected]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:020][ 4]LogOnlineGame:Verbose: [UOnlineAccountCommon::OnConnectionStatusChanged] Connection status changed from Normal to Connected
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:020][ 4]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Client auth request complete. url=https://account-public-service-prod03.ol.epicgames.com/account/api/oauth/token code=200 response=[REDACTED]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:020][ 4]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Client ClientId: ec684b8c687f479fadea3cb2ad83f5c6 Access[Expires: 2017.11.26-01.30.16 Remaining: 14400.52] State: NotStarted drift: 0.52
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:166][ 30]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: GetUserPrivilege request complete. url=https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/versioncheck?version=%2B%2BFortnite%2BRelease-Live-CL-3757339-Windows code=200 response={"type":"NO_UPDATE","acceptedVersions":["++Fortnite+Release-Live-CL-3757339-Windows","++Fortnite+Release-Live-CL-3757339-Mac"]}
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:166][ 30]LogHotfixManager:Verbose: [OnCheckForPatchComplete] Privilege=1 PrivilegeResult=0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:167][ 30]LogHotfixManagerisplay: Update State CheckingForPatch -> CheckingForHotfix
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:239][ 42]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: EnumerateFiles request complete. url=https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/cloudstorage/system code=200 response=[{"uniqueFilename":"3460cbe1c57d4a838ace32951a4d7171","filename":"DefaultEngine.ini","hash":"99276c804a1d47d5afbaefc8f7cd0a6e80620cb5","hash256":"ca02eb424bbc36eead396654db86fb67e725b9e4790823e3b20c6306d335f039","length":3127,"contentType":"application/octet-stream","uploaded":"2017-10-27T20:18:32.780Z","storageType":"S3","doNotCache":false},{"uniqueFilename":"93d33a2545a04aa8a0d2f44b5b0d3a98","filename":"DedicatedServerEngine.ini","hash":"133527c1624a95c000a1d9e568f50da50c6e9da5","hash256":"24e6c19321c0c0890e4209c4a2c328022f3bc3999ea4ee18ecb323a49d44f2f8","length":7295,"contentType":"application/octet-stream","uploaded":"2017-11-21T15:43:55.765Z","storageType":"S3","doNotCache":false},{"uniqueFilename":"9350a75c1baa4a84837bd2b5cfc99b88","filename":"DedicatedServerGame.ini","hash":"6d593e57344326266b9d6b83d07096ea275f1403","hash256":"94c563e52f7fd378352451cb878e99804d4e37c56695898bf9226888496c42c7","length":124,"contentType":"application/octet-stream","uploaded":"2017-11-22T23:51:21.127Z","storageType":"S3","doNotCache":false},{"uniqueFilename":"407ab578cc544045946ce4a84cde8b92","filename":"PS4_Engine.ini","hash":"c8c0890ff1913a5dca4482f926cd2121303b907a","hash256":"565088ccca2053af61fd0ec310d72ddf7137b3e53ba5f62b04421318f04e8978","length":30,"contentType":"application/octet-stream","uploaded":"2017-10-06T20:13:15.383Z","storageType":"S3","doNotCache":false},{"uniqueFilename":"93acb56ad2a24e86b7b94d4b15c59974","filename":"XboxOne_Game.ini","hash":"37efb804ae36f55c5a679d4c5805be8b74a1990c","hash256":"8439cf86da4a5491cbedd0d001a4315564d91bf10a58450db2431063beeeb833","length":181,"contentType":"application/octet-stream","uploaded":"2017-10-26T08:05:02.932Z","storageType":"S3","doNotCache":false},{"uniqueFilename":"51daf06a568d488a91183182f9585d67","filename":"PS4_Game.ini","hash":"8325378e063d96537a5523285c70f49f07cf233d","hash256":"c759f54a57262242abb6ea0eb7658ca74d8f64ec7295bed27482746686451daf","length":171,"contentType":"application/octet-stream","uploaded":"2017-08-14T18:36:17.619Z","storageType":"S3","doNotCache":false},{"uniqueFilename":"1a46692bf9f34c18a87681016940001c","filename":"XboxOne_Engine.ini","hash":"53e735f01cd38e87b67ffbc213c6e27f12ab9169","hash256":"c41fc12f3bb40ce775331a03e97a3a281e09b54a5f82a6b03a420f79b637e726","length":2898,"contentType":"application/octet-stream","uploaded":"2017-10-27T20:18:33.013Z","storageType":"S3","doNotCache":false},{"uniqueFilename":"a22d837b6a2b46349421259c0a5411bf","filename":"DefaultGame.ini","hash":"a1cf992e8d828e85dd6aad674444a3ba2462cf71","hash256":"7d0110751140788f3cfd0a13fbd73b5d4ab209afcc20c880371556f478fdd8d4","length":270792,"contentType":"application/octet-stream","uploaded":"2017-11-23T00:29:02.937Z","storageType":"S3","doNotCache":false}]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:240][ 42]LogHotfixManager:Verbose: Using default hotfix DefaultEngine.ini
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:240][ 42]LogHotfixManager:Verbose: Using default hotfix DefaultGame.ini
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:241][ 43]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: ReadFile request. Local file read from cache =../../../FortniteGame/PersistentDownloadDir/EMS/3460cbe1c57d4a838ace32951a4d7171
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:241][ 43]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: ReadFile request. Local file read from cache =../../../FortniteGame/PersistentDownloadDir/EMS/a22d837b6a2b46349421259c0a5411bf
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:246][ 43]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Local file hash matches cloud header. No need to download for filename=3460cbe1c57d4a838ace32951a4d7171
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:246][ 43]LogHotfixManager: Hotfix file (DefaultEngine.ini) downloaded. Size was (3127)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:246][ 43]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Local file hash matches cloud header. No need to download for filename=a22d837b6a2b46349421259c0a5411bf
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:246][ 43]LogHotfixManager: Hotfix file (DefaultGame.ini) downloaded. Size was (270792)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:247][ 43]LogHotfixManager:Verbose: Reloading /Script/Qos.Default__QosRegionManager
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:248][ 43]ImportText (Datacenters): Missing closing parenthesis: (DisplayName=NSLOCTEXT("MMRegion", "Brazil", "Brazil"), RegionId="BR", bEnabled=true, bVisible=true, bBeta=false, Servers[0]=(Address="18.231.38.143", Port=22222), Servers[1]=(Address="18.231.52.12", Port=22222), Servers[2]=(Address="52.67.68.145", Port=22222, Servers[3]=(Address="54.207.41.123", Port=22222))
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:248][ 43]ImportText (Datacenters): Missing closing parenthesis: (DisplayName=NSLOCTEXT("MMRegion", "Asia", "Asia"), RegionId="ASIA", bEnabled=true, bVisible=true, bBeta=false, Servers[0]=(Address="13.115.140.167", Port=22222), Servers[1]=(Address="13.115.206.205", Port=22222), Servers[2]=(Address="52.196.239.119", Port=22222, Servers[3]=(Address="52.69.44.52", Port=22222))
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:257][ 43]LogHotfixManager: Updating config from DefaultEngine.ini took 0.010470 seconds and reloaded 1 objects
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:265][ 43]LogHotfixManager:Verbose: Reloading /Script/FortniteGame.Default__FortGlobals
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:265][ 43]LogHotfixManager:Verbose: Reloading /Script/FortniteGame.Default__FortWorldManager
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:265][ 43]LogHotfixManager:Verbose: Reloading /Script/FortniteGame.Default__FortGameInstance
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:265][ 43]LogHotfixManager:Verbose: Reloading /Engine/Transient.FortEngine_0:FortGlobals_0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:273][ 43]LogHotfixManager:Verbose: Reloading /Engine/Transient.FortEngine_0:FortGameInstance_0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:274][ 43]LogHotfixManager: Updating config from DefaultGame.ini took 0.010883 seconds and reloaded 5 objects
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:274][ 43]LogHotfixManagerisplay: Hotfix data has been successfully applied
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:274][ 43]LogHotfixManagerisplay: Checking for assets to be patched using data from 'AssetHotfix' section in the Game .ini file
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:300][ 43]LogHotfixManagerisplay: Successfully patched all 2 assets from the 'AssetHotfix' section in the Game .ini file. These assets will be forced to remain loaded.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:300][ 43]LogHotfixManagerisplay: OnHotfixCheckComplete 1
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:403][ 62]LogHotfixManagerisplay: Update State CheckingForHotfix -> WaitingOnInitialLoad
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:406][ 63]LogHotfixManager: Finished initial load/hotfix phase in 0.002785s
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:406][ 63]LogHotfixManagerisplay: Update State WaitingOnInitialLoad -> InitialLoadComplete
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:406][ 63]LogHotfixManagerisplay: CheckComplete UpdateSuccess
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:908][209]LogHotfixManagerisplay: External CheckComplete UpdateSuccess
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:908][209]LogHotfixManagerisplay: Update State InitialLoadComplete -> UpdatePending
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:908][209]LogOnlineGame:Verbose: [UOnlineAccountCommon::AutoLogin] Attempting AutoLogin for player with e-mail unused on controller 0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:908][209]LogOnlineGame: [UOnlineAccountCommon::StartLogin] Starting Login state machine
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:911][210]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon::ContinueLoggingIn] Login: Checking Epic services queue... (LoginWaitingRoom)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:913][211]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon::ContinueLoggingIn] Login: Signing in to Epic services... (LoggingIn)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:913][211]LogOnlineGame:Verbose: [UOnlineAccountCommon::LoginStep_LoggingIn] Valid credentials , attempting AutoLogin
> [2017.11.25-21.30.17:913][211]LogOnline: OSS: Sending Login request. url=https://account-public-service-prod03.ol.epicgames.com/account, type=exchangecode, id=[REDACTED]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.18:372][361]LogFortLoadingScreen: Hiding loading screen when 'IsShowingInitialLoadingScreen()' is true.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.18:372][361]LogFortLoadingScreen: Hiding loading screen because this AFortPlayerController is not in Zone and always returns 'hide loading screen'.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.18:666][456]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Login request complete. url=https://account-public-service-prod03.ol.epicgames.com/account/api/oauth/token code=200 response=[REDACTED]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.18:666][456]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: User ClientId: ec684b8c687f479fadea3cb2ad83f5c6 AccountId: f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 Access[Expires: 2017.11.26-05.30.18 Remaining: 28800.04] Refresh[Expires: 2017.11.26-21.30.18 Remaining: 86400.04] State: Valid drift: 0.04
> [2017.11.25-21.30.18:666][456]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Starting QueryLoggedInUserInfo request.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.18:666][456]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Starting QueryLoggedInUserMetaData request.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.18:666][456]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Starting QueryExternalAuths request.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.18:775][492]LogOnline: OSS: Kill auth sessions request complete. url=https://account-public-service-prod03.ol.epicgames.com/account/api/oauth/sessions/kill?killType=OTHERS_ACCOUNT_CLIENT_SERVICE code=204 response=[REDACTED]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.18:790][496]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: QueryLoggedInUserMetaData request complete. url=https://account-public-service-prod03.ol.epicgames.com/account/api/accounts/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494/metadata code=200 response=[REDACTED]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.18:790][496]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: QueryLoggedInUserInfo request complete. url=https://account-public-service-prod03.ol.epicgames.com/account/api/public/account/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 code=200 response=[REDACTED]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.18:795][498]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: QueryExternalAuths request complete. url=https://account-public-service-prod03.ol.epicgames.com/account/api/public/account/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494/externalAuths code=200 response=[REDACTED]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.18:795][498]LogOnlineGame:Verbose: [UOnlineAccountCommon::LoginStep_OnLoginComplete] Login completed. UserId=[f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] DisplayName=[] EpicAccountId=[]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.18:795][498]LogOnlineGame:Verbose: [UOnlineAccountCommon::LoginStep_OnLoginComplete] Login completed, continuing login process
> [2017.11.25-21.30.18:795][498]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon:rocessUserLogin] Successfully logged in user. UserId=[f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] DisplayName=[Mrfoot] EpicAccountId=[f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] AuthTicket=[]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.18:795][498]LogOnlineGame:Verbose: [UOnlineAccountCommon::OnLoginStatusChanged] Login status changed for User f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 (local user 0) from 0 to 2
> [2017.11.25-21.30.18:796][498]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Starting QuerySSODomains request.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.18:796][498]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon::ContinueLoggingIn] Login: Verifying EULA... (EulaDownload)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.18:796][498]LogOnlineisplay: OSS: Starting EulaService::GetAgreement request for key fn
> [2017.11.25-21.30.18:862][520]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: QuerySSODomains request complete. url=https://account-public-service-prod03.ol.epicgames.com/account/api/epicdomains/ssodomains code=200 response=[REDACTED]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:026][574]LogOnlineisplay: OSS: EulaService::GetAgreement request complete. url=https://eulatracking-public-service-prod06.ol.epicgames.com/eulatracking/api/shared/agreements/fn?locale=en-US&withLocaleFallback=true code=200 key=fn responselength=24582
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:027][574]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon::ContinueLoggingIn] Login: (CheckPlatformPlayAllowed)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:093][596]LogOnlineGame: UFortOnlineAccount::CheckPlatformPlayAllowed_HttpRequestComplete: play IS allowed on this platform
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:094][596]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon::ContinueLoggingIn] Login: Contacting services... (CheckServiceAvailability)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:094][596]LogOnlineGame:Verbose: [UOnlineAccountCommon::LoginStep_CheckServiceAvailability] bShouldSkipAvailabilityCheck is not true, checking service availability
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:096][597]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Started QueryServiceStatus request as user.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:275][656]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: QueryServiceStatus request complete. url=https://lightswitch-public-service-prod06.ol.epicgames.com/lightswitch/api/service/bulk/status?serviceId=Fortnite code=200 response=[{"serviceInstanceId":"fortnite","status":"UP","message":"Fortnite is up.","maintenanceUri":null,"overrideCatalogIds":["a7f138b2e51945ffbfdacc1af0541053"],"allowedActions":["PLAY","DOWNLOAD"],"banned":false,"launcherInfoDTO":{"appName":"Fortnite","catalogItemId":"4fe75bbc5a674f4f9b356b5c90567da5","namespace":"fn"}}]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:276][656]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon::ContinueLoggingIn] Login: Checking entitlements... (CheckEntitledToPlay)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:276][656]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Started QueryGameAccess request as user.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:336][676]LogOnline: OSS: QueryAvailableFeatures request complete and valid. Response string length is 9, code is 200
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:338][676]LogOnline: OSS: QueryAvailableFeatures request complete. url=https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/game/v2/enabled_features code=200 response=["store"]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:349][676]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: QueryGameAccess received 1 enabled features
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:349][676]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon::ContinueLoggingIn] Login: Downloading user settings... (DownloadingClientSettings)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:349][676]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Starting EnumerateUserFiles request.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:402][696]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: EnumerateUserFiles request complete. url=https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/cloudstorage/user/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 code=200 response=[{"uniqueFilename":"ClientSettings.Sav","filename":"ClientSettings.Sav","hash":"0ba0851e4a669b62cd9f844c60215fd339b96671","hash256":"3e8bc1b967dac5d434b94ee31cc42e7ec0aaa117b176e0464ecc9d006fb24051","length":24138,"contentType":"text/plain","uploaded":"2017-11-24T20:28:58.575Z","storageType":"S3","accountId":"f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494"}]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:402][696]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: ReadUserFile request. Local file failed to read from cache =C:/Users/mrfoo/AppData/Local/FortniteGame/Saved/Cloud/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494/ClientSettings.Sav
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:402][696]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Starting ReadUserFile request. filename=ClientSettings.Sav
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:495][726]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: ReadUserFile request complete. url=https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/cloudstorage/user/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494/ClientSettings.Sav code=200 length=-1 type=text/plain
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:499][726]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: WriteUserFile request complete. Local file cache updated =C:/Users/mrfoo/AppData/Local/FortniteGame/Saved/Cloud/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494/ClientSettings.Sav
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:568][726]LogConsoleResponseisplay: Apply Settings:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogConsoleResponseisplay:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFort:Warning: GetOrInitializeHero called with invalid player info!
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFortCustomization:Warning: AFortPlayerState::ApplyCharacterCustomization - Failed to find hero. Player Controller: FortPlayerControllerFrontEnd_0 PlayerState: FortPlayerStateFrontEnd_0, HeroId:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFortCustomization:Warning: AFortPlayerState::ApplyCharacterCustomization - Failed initialization, using default parts. Player Controller: FortPlayerControllerFrontEnd_0 PlayerState: FortPlayerStateFrontEnd_0, HeroId:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFort:Warning: GetOrInitializeHero called with invalid player info!
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFortCustomization:Warning: AFortPlayerState::ApplyCharacterCustomization - Failed to find hero. Player Controller: FortPlayerControllerFrontEnd_0 PlayerState: FortPlayerStateFrontEnd_0, HeroId:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFortCustomization:Warning: AFortPlayerState::ApplyCharacterCustomization - Failed initialization, using default parts. Player Controller: FortPlayerControllerFrontEnd_0 PlayerState: FortPlayerStateFrontEnd_0, HeroId:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFort:Warning: GetOrInitializeHero called with invalid player info!
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFortCustomization:Warning: AFortPlayerState::ApplyCharacterCustomization - Failed to find hero. Player Controller: FortPlayerControllerFrontEnd_0 PlayerState: FortPlayerStateFrontEnd_0, HeroId:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFortCustomization:Warning: AFortPlayerState::ApplyCharacterCustomization - Failed initialization, using default parts. Player Controller: FortPlayerControllerFrontEnd_0 PlayerState: FortPlayerStateFrontEnd_0, HeroId:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFort:Warning: GetOrInitializeHero called with invalid player info!
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFortCustomization:Warning: AFortPlayerState::ApplyCharacterCustomization - Failed to find hero. Player Controller: FortPlayerControllerFrontEnd_0 PlayerState: FortPlayerStateFrontEnd_0, HeroId:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFortCustomization:Warning: AFortPlayerState::ApplyCharacterCustomization - Failed initialization, using default parts. Player Controller: FortPlayerControllerFrontEnd_0 PlayerState: FortPlayerStateFrontEnd_0, HeroId:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFort:Warning: GetOrInitializeHero called with invalid player info!
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFortCustomization:Warning: AFortPlayerState::ApplyCharacterCustomization - Failed to find hero. Player Controller: FortPlayerControllerFrontEnd_0 PlayerState: FortPlayerStateFrontEnd_0, HeroId:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:570][726]LogFortCustomization:Warning: AFortPlayerState::ApplyCharacterCustomization - Failed initialization, using default parts. Player Controller: FortPlayerControllerFrontEnd_0 PlayerState: FortPlayerStateFrontEnd_0, HeroId:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon::ContinueLoggingIn] Login: Downloading profile... (QueryProfile)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogFortPlayerRegistration: BindToPlayerState trying to initialize ability system actor
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogFortPlayerRegistration: UpdateAbilitySystemActor with no profile/world, clearing [Mrfoot]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogFortQuest: UFortQuestManager::InitQuests: FromMCP=true, FromUpdate=false.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogFortQuest: UFortQuestManager::InitQuests: FromMCP=true, FromUpdate=false.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogFortQuest: UFortQuestManager::InitQuests: Updating player: f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494, bHasInitialUpdate: 0, bTutorialCompleted: 0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogFortQuest: UFortQuestManager::InitQuests: HasCompletedOnboardingQuests: 0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogFortPlayerRegistration: BindToPlayerController trying to initialize ability system actor
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogFortPlayerRegistration: UpdateAbilitySystemActor with no profile/world, clearing [Mrfoot]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogProfileSys: Requesting full profile update for profile 'profile0' for player 'Mrfoot'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogProfileSys: Requesting full profile update for profile 'athena' for player 'Mrfoot'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogProfileSys: MCP-Profile: Dispatching request to https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/game/v2/profile/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494/client/QueryProfile?profileId=profile0&rvn=-1
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogProfileSys: MCP-Profile: Command QueryProfile queued to send
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogOnlineGame:Verbose: UFortMcpResource: Dispatching request to https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/game/v2/world/info
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogProfileSys: MCP-Profile: Command QueryProfile queued to send
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:571][726]LogFort: Initialized MCP profile for FortPlayerControllerFrontEnd_0 (force sync: yes)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:572][726]LogFortLoadingScreen: Showing loading screen when 'IsShowingInitialLoadingScreen()' is true.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:572][726]LogFortLoadingScreen: Loading profile content
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:575][726]LogSlate: Took 0.002737 seconds to synchronously load lazily loaded font '../../../Engine/Content/EngineFonts/Faces/RobotoRegular.ufont' (155K)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:629][738]LogProfileSys: (200) https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/game/v2/profile/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494/client/QueryProfile?profileId=profile0&rvn=-1
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:629][738]LogProfileSysisplay: MCP-Version = prod-live Release-Live-Live build b1101 cl 3769935
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:630][738]LogProfileSys: Requesting full profile update for profile 'profile0' for player 'Mrfoot'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:630][738]LogProfileSys: Requesting full profile update for profile 'athena' for player 'Mrfoot'
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:630][738]LogProfileSys: MCP-Profile: Dispatching request to https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/game/v2/profile/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494/client/QueryProfile?profileId=athena&rvn=-1
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:664][739]LogProfileSys: MCP-Profile: Full profile update (rev=543, ver[email protected]w=9) for Mrfoot accountId=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 profileId=profile0.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:685][739]LogProfileSysisplay: HandleFullProfileUpdate Complete:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:685][739]LogProfileSysisplay: TotalTime: 0.02
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:685][739]LogProfileSysisplay: StatUpdate: 0.00
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:685][739]LogProfileSysisplay: ItemUpdate: 0.02
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:686][739]LogProfileSysisplay: DestroyOld: 0.00
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:686][739]LogPartyisplay: Homebase updated for Team Member:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:686][739]LogFortQuest: UFortQuestManager::InitQuests: FromMCP=true, FromUpdate=true.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:686][739]LogFortQuest: UFortQuestManager::InitQuests: Updating player: f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494, bHasInitialUpdate: 0, bTutorialCompleted: 0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:686][739]LogFortQuest: UFortQuestManager::InitQuests: HasCompletedOnboardingQuests: 0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:686][739]LogFort: GetOrInitializeHero called with valid player info
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:686][739]LogFortPlayerRegistration: UFortRegisteredPlayerInfo::OnAccountInventoryChanged trying to initialize ability system actor
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:686][739]LogFortPlayerRegistration: InitializeAbilitySystemActor initialized with proxy for Mrfoot
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:693][739]LogFort: ApplyHeroEffectsAndAbilities succeeded
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:693][739]LogFort: ApplyHomebaseEffectsOnPlayerSetup Succeeded
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:693][739]LogPartyisplay: Homebase updated for Team Member:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:693][739]LogScheduledEvents: Triggering automatic calendar refresh due to cache expiration.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:693][739]LogScheduledEvents: Queuing calendar request to MCP
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:694][740]LogProfileSys: (200) https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/game/v2/profile/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494/client/QueryProfile?profileId=athena&rvn=-1
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:695][740]LogProfileSys: MCP-Profile: Full profile update (rev=681, [email protected]=5) for Mrfoot accountId=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 profileId=athena.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:695][740]LogProfileSysisplay: HandleFullProfileUpdate Complete:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:695][740]LogProfileSysisplay: TotalTime: 0.00
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:695][740]LogProfileSysisplay: StatUpdate: 0.00
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:695][740]LogProfileSysisplay: ItemUpdate: 0.00
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:695][740]LogProfileSysisplay: DestroyOld: 0.00
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:695][740]LogFortQuest: UFortQuestManager::InitQuests: FromMCP=true, FromUpdate=true.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:695][740]LogProfileSys: MCP-Profile: Dispatching request to https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/calendar/v1/timeline?rvn=543
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:735][750]LogProfileSys: (200) https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/calendar/v1/timeline?rvn=543
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:735][750]LogScheduledEvents: Calendar request returned HTTP 200
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:735][750]LogScheduledEvents: Received new Calendar data. Events time offset is -0.000130556 hrs
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:735][750]LogScheduledEvents: Updating channel 'client-events' due to new data.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.19:735][750]LogScheduledEvents: Calendar update complete. Current events time is 2017-11-25T21:30:19.265Z. Cache expires 2017-11-26T13:21:43.803Z.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:012][826]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: QueryTheaterList request complete. url=https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/game/v2/world/info code=200
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:012][826]LogPakFile: New pak file ../../../FortniteGame/Content/Paks/pakchunk1-WindowsClient.pak added to pak precacher.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:018][826]LogPakFile: New pak file ../../../FortniteGame/Content/Paks/pakchunk1_s1-WindowsClient.pak added to pak precacher.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:058][826]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon::ContinueLoggingIn] Login: Redeeming offline purchases... (RedeemOfflinePurchases)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:112][842]LogCatalogHelper: Found receipt with 1 offers for appstore=EpicPurchasingService
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:112][842]LogCatalogHelper: Offer 0 had 0 line-items
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:112][842]LogCatalogHelper: Validated no receipts
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:112][842]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon::ContinueLoggingIn] Login: Searching for session to rejoin... (CheckingRejoin)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:119][843]LogOnline: OSS: Sending FindFriendSession request. url=https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/matchmaking/session/findPlayer/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494, friendid=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:175][862]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: FindFriendSessionUrl request complete. url=https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/matchmaking/session/findPlayer/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 code=200 response=
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:180][863]LogOnline:Verbose: Async task 'FOnlineAsyncTaskMcpFindFriendSession bWasSuccessful: 1' succeeded in 0.067031 seconds
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:181][863]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Num Valid / Total Search Results 0 / 0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:181][863]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: BestSessionIdx -1
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:181][863]LogOnlineGame:Verbose: [UFortOnlineAccount::OnRejoinCheckComplete] Rejoin check completed with Result (RejoinNotRequired)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:181][863]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon::ContinueLoggingIn] Login: Checking connection to datacenters... (DoQosPingTests)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:181][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [NA] 54.82.195.216:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:192][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [NA] 34.194.116.183:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:203][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [NA] 34.193.154.39:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:213][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [NA] 52.203.3.55:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:224][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [NA] 54.82.195.216:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:234][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [EU] 35.158.209.186:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:245][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [EU] 18.194.220.44:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:255][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [EU] 18.194.228.16:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:266][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [EU] 35.156.234.249:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:276][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [EU] 35.158.209.186:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:287][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [OCE] 13.210.108.126:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:297][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [OCE] 13.210.58.172:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:308][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [OCE] 13.210.122.252:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:318][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [OCE] 13.210.30.168:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:329][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [OCE] 13.210.108.126:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:339][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging
> 18.231.38.143:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:350][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging
> 18.231.52.12:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:361][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging
> 52.67.68.145:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:371][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging
> 18.231.38.143:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:382][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging
> 18.231.52.12:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:392][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [ASIA] 13.115.206.205:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:403][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [ASIA] 52.196.239.119:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:413][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [ASIA] 13.115.140.167:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:424][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [ASIA] 13.115.206.205:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:434][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [ASIA] 52.196.239.119:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:445][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [Test01] 13.124.108.227:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:455][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [Test01] 52.78.81.204:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:466][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [Test01] 13.125.18.11:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:476][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [Test01] 13.125.33.160:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:487][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [Test01] 13.124.108.227:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:497][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [Test02] 52.220.191.249:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:508][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [Test02] 52.221.166.208:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:518][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [Test02] 52.74.234.192:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:529][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [Test02] 13.228.51.104:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:540][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [Test02] 52.220.191.249:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:550][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [OH] 52.15.144.157:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:561][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [OH] 13.59.18.131:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:571][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [OH] 18.216.47.148:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:582][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [OH] 18.221.198.242:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:592][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [OH] 52.15.144.157:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:603][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [GB] 35.176.71.245:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:613][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [GB] 52.56.149.83:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:624][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [GB] 52.56.183.213:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:634][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [GB] 35.176.251.200:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:645][863]LogQos:Verbose: Pinging [GB] 35.176.71.245:22222
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [OH] 52.15.144.157: 36
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [OH] 18.221.198.242: 37
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [OH] 18.216.47.148: 36
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [OH] 13.59.18.131: 33
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [OH] 52.15.144.157: 37
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [Test01] 13.124.108.227: 208
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [ASIA] 52.196.239.119: 185
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [ASIA] 13.115.206.205: 180
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [ASIA] 13.115.140.167: 181
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [ASIA] 52.196.239.119: 188
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [ASIA] 13.115.206.205: 187
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete
> 18.231.52.12: 161
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete
> 18.231.38.143: 161
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete
> 52.67.68.145: 159
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete
> 18.231.52.12: 160
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete
> 18.231.38.143: 161
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [OCE] 13.210.108.126: 259
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [OCE] 13.210.30.168: 260
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [OCE] 13.210.122.252: 260
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [OCE] 13.210.58.172: 256
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [OCE] 13.210.108.126: 255
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [EU] 35.158.209.186: 113
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [EU] 35.156.234.249: 118
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [EU] 18.194.228.16: 119
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [EU] 18.194.220.44: 128
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [EU] 35.158.209.186: 129
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [NA] 54.82.195.216: 25
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [NA] 52.203.3.55: 26
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [NA] 34.193.154.39: 25
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [NA] 34.194.116.183: 27
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:656][864]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [NA] 54.82.195.216: 25
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:657][864]LogFort: Setting up first time rich presence
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:660][865]LogOnline: OSS: FOnlineIdentityMcp::HandleXmppConnectionCreated
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:660][865]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: FOnlineSessionMcp::HandleXmppConnectionCreated
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:660][865]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: FOnlineFriendsMcp::HandleXmppConnectionCreated
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:660][865]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: FOnlinePartySystemMcp::HandleXmppConnectionCreated
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:660][865]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: FOnlinePresenceMcp::HandleXmppConnectionCreated
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:671][865]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [Test01] 52.78.81.204: 211
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:686][869]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [Test01] 13.125.18.11: 210
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:686][869]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [Test01] 13.125.33.160: 208
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:747][873]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [Test01] 13.124.108.227: 207
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:747][873]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [GB] 35.176.71.245: 101
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:747][873]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [GB] 52.56.149.83: 106
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:747][873]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [GB] 52.56.183.213: 99
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:747][873]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [GB] 35.176.251.200: 105
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:747][873]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [GB] 35.176.71.245: 98
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:789][877]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [Test02] 52.220.191.249: 265
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:789][877]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [Test02] 52.221.166.208: 257
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:789][877]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [Test02] 52.74.234.192: 271
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:791][878]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [Test02] 13.228.51.104: 262
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:819][881]LogQos:Verbose: Ping Complete [Test02] 52.220.191.249: 268
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:819][881]LogQos:Verbose: Region[NA] Avg: 25 Num: 5; Adjusted: 25
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:819][881]LogQos:Verbose: Region[EU] Avg: 121 Num: 5; Adjusted: 121
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:819][881]LogQos:Verbose: Region[OCE] Avg: 258 Num: 5; Adjusted: 258
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:819][881]LogQos:Verbose: Region
> Avg: 160 Num: 5; Adjusted: 160
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:819][881]LogQos:Verbose: Region[ASIA] Avg: 184 Num: 5; Adjusted: 184
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:819][881]LogQos:Verbose: Region[Test01] Avg: 208 Num: 5; Adjusted: 208
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:819][881]LogQos:Verbose: Region[Test02] Avg: 264 Num: 5; Adjusted: 264
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:819][881]LogQos:Verbose: Region[OH] Avg: 35 Num: 5; Adjusted: 35
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:819][881]LogQos:Verbose: Region[GB] Avg: 101 Num: 5; Adjusted: 101
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:819][881]LogQos:Verbose: No region currently set, returning NONE
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:819][881]LogQos: SetSelectedRegion: failed to find region id NONE
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:820][881]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon::ContinueLoggingIn] Login: Creating party... (CreatingParty)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:820][881]LogOnlineParty:Warning: OSS:arty: FOnlinePartySystemMcp:ublishPartyInfoToPresence failure to publish presence user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 party=1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:820][881]LogPartyisplay: OnCreatePartyInternalComplete() 1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814 Succeeded
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:820][881]LogFort: Setting up first time rich presence
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:820][881]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: UpdatePartyData request success. user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 party=1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:820][881]LogFort: Setting up first time rich presence
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:821][881]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: UpdatePartyMemberData request success. user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 party=1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:821][881]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: UpdatePartyMemberData request success. user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 party=1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:821][881]LogPartyisplay: Local player [Mrfoot] (ID [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494]) joined a new party [1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814].
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:821][881]LogOnline: OnPartyJoined 1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:821][881]LogPartyisplay: OnCreatePersistentPartyComplete() Succeeded
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:821][881]LogParty:Verbose: UFortPartyGameState::UpdateAcceptingMembers()
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:821][881]LogOnlineParty: OSS:arty: CreateParty request success. user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 party=1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814 state=Disconnected
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:823][882]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon::ContinueLoggingIn] Login: Connecting audio... (ConnectToVivox)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:825][883]LogOnlineGameisplay: [UOnlineAccountCommon::ContinueLoggingIn] Login: Completing Sign-in... (Completed)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:825][883]LogOnlineGame:Verbose: [UOnlineAccountCommon::LoginStep_Completed]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:826][883]LogProfileSys: MCP-Profile: Dispatching request to https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/storefront/v2/catalog?rvn=543
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:829][883]LogOnlineGame:Verbose: [UOnlineAccountCommon::TriggerLoginComplete]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:829][883]LogOnlineGame:Verbose: [UFortUIStateWidget_Login::HandleLoginRequestComplete] [Result=2] [ErrorReason=]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:829][883]LogFort: Setting up first time rich presence
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:938][914]LogProfileSys: (200) https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/storefront/v2/catalog?rvn=543
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:943][914]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Starting QueryOffersById request.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:991][932]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: You have 4 friends.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.20:991][932]LogOnlineGame:Verbose: [UFortPartyContext::OnFriendsListUpdated] Friendslist has updated
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:005][933]LogCommonInput:Verbose: PushActivatablePanel : Adding push for new activatable panel ConfirmationWindow_C_0:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:005][933]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Input suspension: Started
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:005][933]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:005][933]LogCommonInput:Verbose: StartNextOperation: activatable panel pushed on stack for panel: ConfirmationWindow_C_0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:006][933]LogCommonInput:Verbose: OnPrePanelActivated: panel activated complete: ConfirmationWindow_C_0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:006][933]LogFortNavigation:Verbose: CenterWidget(UWidget): IconTextButton_C_0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:006][933]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:006][933]LogCommonInput:Verbose: StartNextOperation: Finished, Clearing pending ops
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:010][934]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Starting QueryUserInfo request.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:015][935]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Input suspension: Stopped
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:112][968]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: QueryUserInfo request complete. url=https://account-public-service-prod03.ol.epicgames.com/account/api/public/account?accountId=6ed9cc6a049a468fbc1a95e81b82a4ed&accountId=73406dd542d34c43927cdae3d45c7b61&accountId=e6041c080daa4e468537ada1fafaca0f&accountId=ee0c5d8331ee4f18832b05e0b5811b25 code=200 response=
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:112][968]LogOnline:Verbose: Adding user from query user info
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:112][968]LogOnline:Verbose: **** Friend Service - Adding friended item Flakes
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:112][968]LogOnline:Verbose: Adding user from query user info
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:112][968]LogOnline:Verbose: **** Friend Service - Adding friended item weenie_hut_jr
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:112][968]LogOnline:Verbose: Adding user from query user info
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:112][968]LogOnline:Verbose: **** Friend Service - Adding friended item DusTxTusK
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:112][968]LogOnline:Verbose: Adding user from query user info
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:112][968]LogOnline:Verbose: **** Friend Service - Adding friended item Weenie_Hut_Sr
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:154][982]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: You have 0 blocked players.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:162][984]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: QueryOffers request complete. url=https://catalog-public-service-prod06.ol.epicgames.com/catalog/api/shared/bulk/offers?id=3b4c5df9efa5415b941cf74262865e4e&id=559f2ba95f874ec987d0ebfd2cc9c70a&id=4daadb392f1c4ee2b5a3af443e614d2a&id=ede05b3c97e9475a8d9be91da65750f0&id=f5c0e8ab6c9a4530999041e89e9b6934&id=9aa9f44cd8c24652953a1b204755b193&id=e2f25dae43604a839dd6f2c21b675d5e&id=d2da86026c71429a9cf5e76dfd89a1d3&id=e852b1940299435884365cec7dc3a608&id=35759d71512b47e5b2825669f1d9166a&id=c8319a037f9840e8b7549de480efb9c7&id=f05c43f7c1d24f5fbb1a6fa5a5a60edb&id=57f0419c4e4a4ea4858b2f37a98d5315&id=41134f4ff35a45a4923604cbb15e487d&id=85125898f3914946a9443bcce4667660&returnItemDetails=false&country=US&locale=en-US code=200
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:164][984]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Starting QueryOfferPromotions request.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:221][ 4]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: You have 0 recent players.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogOnlineParty: OSS:arty: FOnlinePartySystemMcp::OnXmppLoginChanged - logged in user f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogOnlineParty: OSS:arty: FOnlinePartySystemMcp::OnLoggedIntoXmpp - Updating party data user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 party=1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814 state=Disconnected
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: FOnlinePartySystemMcp::XmppMessage SendToParty success type=com.epicgames.party.updatepartyconfiguration user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 to=all payload={"partyId":"1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814","presencePermissions":485147204,"invitePermissions":2,"partyFlags":3,"notAcceptingMembersReason":0,"maxMembers":4,"password":"","accessKey":"F951E57948843D2536CB609074CB61AF","clientData":""}
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogParty:Verbose: PartyStateChanged: [1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814] state changed to Active
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogOnlinePartyisplay: OSS:arty: Publishing party to presence DisplayName(Mrfoot) PartyId(1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814) LeaderId(f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494) LeaderDisplayName(Mrfoot) AccessKey(F951E57948843D2536CB609074CB61AF) HasPassword(0) IsAcceptingMembers(1) NotAcceptingReason(0)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogNetVersion: FortniteGame 1.0.0, NetCL: 3752911, EngineNetVer: 2, GameNetVer: 0 (Checksum: 1259545266)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: FOnlinePartySystemMcp:ublishPartyInfoToPresence success to publish presence user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 party=1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogOnline: OSS: FOnlineIdentityMcp::OnXmppLoginChanged [email protected]prod.ol.epicgames.com/V2:Fortnite:WIN::9A6785C04BC86D41FA850AAD3EF67379 loggedin
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: FOnlinePartySystemMcp::XmppMessage SendToParty success type=com.epicgames.party.data user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 to all
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogParty: [1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814] Player f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 data received
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogParty:Verbose: HandlePartyMemberJoined: Party [1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814] Registering team member [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494]!
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogPartyisplay: New party member state for [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] added to the local player's party [1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814].
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogParty:Verbose: UFortUITeamInfo::GetParty: Adding for party leader Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogPartyisplay: Adding [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] as a new member to [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494]'s party via an existing UITeamMember in [Mrfoot]'s game.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogPartyisplay: New member [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] added to UI Party led by [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494].
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogPartyisplay: UpdateChangeCallbacks: Getting Team Member Info for [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494].
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogPartyisplay: [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] added to team [EFortTeam::MAX] at index [0] in [Mrfoot]'s game.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:271][ 20]LogPartyisplay: Got bad homebase data
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:272][ 20]LogPartyisplay: UpdateChangeCallbacks: Getting Team Member Info for [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494].
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:272][ 20]LogPartyisplay: [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] team member data updated, team [EFortTeam::MAX] at index [0] in [Mrfoot]'s game.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:272][ 20]LogPartyisplay: Got bad homebase data
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:272][ 20]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: FOnlinePartySystemMcp::XmppMessage SendToParty success type=com.epicgames.party.memberdata user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 to all
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:377][ 54]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: QueryOfferPromotions request complete. url=https://priceengine-public-service-ecomprod01.ol.epicgames.com/priceengine/api/shared/offers/price code=200 response={"accountId":"f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494","namespace":"fn","country":"US","taxCalculationStatus":"NOT_APPLICABLE","totalPrice":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":99485,"originalPrice":99485,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":99485,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"totalPaymentPrice":{"paymentCurrencyExchangeRate":1.0,"paymentCurrencyCode":"USD","paymentCurrencySymbol":"$","paymentCurrencyAmount":99485},"coupons":[],"lineOffers":[{"lineId":"1","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":10999,"unitPrice":10999,"originalPrice":10999,"originalUnitPrice":10999,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":10999,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"57f0419c4e4a4ea4858b2f37a98d5315","appliedRules":[],"ref":"57f0419c4e4a4ea4858b2f37a98d5315"},{"lineId":"2","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":3999,"unitPrice":3999,"originalPrice":3999,"originalUnitPrice":3999,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":3999,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"e2f25dae43604a839dd6f2c21b675d5e","appliedRules":[],"ref":"e2f25dae43604a839dd6f2c21b675d5e"},{"lineId":"3","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":2499,"unitPrice":2499,"originalPrice":2499,"originalUnitPrice":2499,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":2499,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"559f2ba95f874ec987d0ebfd2cc9c70a","appliedRules":[],"ref":"559f2ba95f874ec987d0ebfd2cc9c70a"},{"lineId":"4","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":14999,"unitPrice":14999,"originalPrice":14999,"originalUnitPrice":14999,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":14999,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"85125898f3914946a9443bcce4667660","appliedRules":[],"ref":"85125898f3914946a9443bcce4667660"},{"lineId":"5","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":1999,"unitPrice":1999,"originalPrice":1999,"originalUnitPrice":1999,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":1999,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"9aa9f44cd8c24652953a1b204755b193","appliedRules":[],"ref":"9aa9f44cd8c24652953a1b204755b193"},{"lineId":"6","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":5999,"unitPrice":5999,"originalPrice":5999,"originalUnitPrice":5999,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":5999,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"3b4c5df9efa5415b941cf74262865e4e","appliedRules":[],"ref":"3b4c5df9efa5415b941cf74262865e4e"},{"lineId":"7","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":4999,"unitPrice":4999,"originalPrice":4999,"originalUnitPrice":4999,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":4999,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"f5c0e8ab6c9a4530999041e89e9b6934","appliedRules":[],"ref":"f5c0e8ab6c9a4530999041e89e9b6934"},{"lineId":"8","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":5999,"unitPrice":5999,"originalPrice":5999,"originalUnitPrice":5999,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":5999,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"41134f4ff35a45a4923604cbb15e487d","appliedRules":[],"ref":"41134f4ff35a45a4923604cbb15e487d"},{"lineId":"9","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":9999,"unitPrice":9999,"originalPrice":9999,"originalUnitPrice":9999,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":9999,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"4daadb392f1c4ee2b5a3af443e614d2a","appliedRules":[],"ref":"4daadb392f1c4ee2b5a3af443e614d2a"},{"lineId":"10","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":8999,"unitPrice":8999,"originalPrice":8999,"originalUnitPrice":8999,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":8999,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"d2da86026c71429a9cf5e76dfd89a1d3","appliedRules":[],"ref":"d2da86026c71429a9cf5e76dfd89a1d3"},{"lineId":"11","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":8999,"unitPrice":8999,"originalPrice":8999,"originalUnitPrice":8999,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":8999,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"c8319a037f9840e8b7549de480efb9c7","appliedRules":[],"ref":"c8319a037f9840e8b7549de480efb9c7"},{"lineId":"12","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":2999,"unitPrice":2999,"originalPrice":2999,"originalUnitPrice":2999,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":2999,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"35759d71512b47e5b2825669f1d9166a","appliedRules":[],"ref":"35759d71512b47e5b2825669f1d9166a"},{"lineId":"13","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":9999,"unitPrice":9999,"originalPrice":9999,"originalUnitPrice":9999,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":9999,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"e852b1940299435884365cec7dc3a608","appliedRules":[],"ref":"e852b1940299435884365cec7dc3a608"},{"lineId":"14","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":5999,"unitPrice":5999,"originalPrice":5999,"originalUnitPrice":5999,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":5999,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"f05c43f7c1d24f5fbb1a6fa5a5a60edb","appliedRules":[],"ref":"f05c43f7c1d24f5fbb1a6fa5a5a60edb"},{"lineId":"15","quantity":1,"taxSkuId":"FN_Currency","price":{"currencyCode":"USD","discountPrice":999,"unitPrice":999,"originalPrice":999,"originalUnitPrice":999,"discountPercentage":100,"discount":0,"basePayoutPrice":999,"basePayoutCurrencyCode":"USD"},"offerId":"ede05b3c97e9475a8d9be91da65750f0","appliedRules":[],"ref":"ede05b3c97e9475a8d9be91da65750f0"}]}
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:391][ 59]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: FOnlinePresenceMcp::OnXmppPresenceReceived [email protected]prod.ol.epicgames.com/V2:launcher:WIN:B74DBBF42339400DF4B908D951233C7 [Online] [2017.11.25-21.11.39] [{"Status":"","bIsPlaying":false,"bIsJoinable":false,"bHasVoiceSupport":false,"SessionId":"","Properties":[]}]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:413][ 66]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: FOnlinePresenceMcp::OnXmppPresenceReceived [email protected]prod.ol.epicgames.com/V2:Fortnite:WIN::9A6785C04BC86D41FA850AAD3EF67379 [Online] [2017.11.25-21.30.21] [{"Status":"","bIsPlaying":false,"bIsJoinable":false,"bHasVoiceSupport":false,"SessionId":"","Properties":[]}]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:413][ 66]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: FOnlinePresenceMcp::OnXmppPresenceReceived [email protected]prod.ol.epicgames.com/V2:launcher:WIN::EA7F7854480A320D76CC49A2539D347A [Online] [2017.11.25-14.04.44] [{"Status":"","bIsPlaying":false,"bIsJoinable":false,"bHasVoiceSupport":false,"SessionId":"","Properties":[]}]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:416][ 67]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: FOnlinePresenceMcp::OnXmppPresenceReceived [email protected]prod.ol.epicgames.com/V2:launcher:WIN::E031552A4167F2607B401BB4276303E2 [Online] [2017.11.25-10.56.42] [{"Status":"","bIsPlaying":false,"bIsJoinable":false,"bHasVoiceSupport":false,"SessionId":"","Properties":[]}]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:416][ 67]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: FOnlinePresenceMcp::OnXmppPresenceReceived [email protected]prod.ol.epicgames.com/V2:Fortnite:WIN::9A6785C04BC86D41FA850AAD3EF67379 [Online] [2017.11.25-21.30.21] [{"Status":"","bIsPlaying":false,"bIsJoinable":false,"bHasVoiceSupport":false,"SessionId":"","Properties":[{"Type":"String","Value":"{\"sourceId\":\"f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494\",\"sourceDisplayName\":\"Mrfoot\",\"partyId\":\"1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814\",\"partyTypeId\":286331153,\"leaderId\":\"f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494\",\"leaderDisplayName\":\"Mrfoot\",\"key\":\"F951E57948843D2536CB609074CB61AF\",\"appId\":\"Fortnite\",\"buildId\":\"1911327113\",\"partyFlags\":6,\"notAcceptingReason\":0}","Name":"party.joininfodata.286331153"}]}]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:980][251]LogCommonInput:Verbose: PopActivatablePanel: Adding pop for panel: ConfirmationWindow_C_0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:980][251]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Input suspension: Started
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:980][251]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:980][251]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:980][251]LogCommonInput:Verbose: StartNextOperation: Finished, Clearing pending ops
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:980][251]LogGameMode: GameMode returned ReadyToStartMatch
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:980][251]LogGameModeisplay: Match State Changed from WaitingToStart to InProgress
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:980][251]LogFortUIisplay: Switching states from: Login to: SubgameSelect
> [2017.11.25-21.30.21:999][251]LogCommonInput:Verbose: PushActivatablePanel : Adding push for new activatable panel SubgameSelectScreen_C_0:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Input suspension: Started
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogCommonInput:Verbose: StartNextOperation: activatable panel pushed on stack for panel: SubgameSelectScreen_C_0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogCommonInput:Verbose: OnPrePanelActivated: panel activated complete: SubgameSelectScreen_C_0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogFortNavigation:Verbose: CenterWidget(UWidget): CampaignBtn
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogCommonInput:Verbose: StartNextOperation: Finished, Clearing pending ops
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogHotfixManagerisplay: Returning cached update result 1
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogGameState: Match State Changed from WaitingToStart to InProgress
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogFortMemory: ================== Health Snapshot: Start of Match (FortGameStateFrontEnd) =================
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogFortMemory: Hero: , Theater: , Mission:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogFortMemory: Games Played: 0, MeasuredPerfTime 0.00 Secs
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogFortMemory: CPU Memory: Used 1490.24MB, Peak 1518.72MB
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogFortMemory: Physical Memory: Used 6736.84MB, Total: 32696.42MB
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:000][251]LogFortMemory: =============================================================
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:001][251]LogGarbageisplay: Collecting garbage (GCheckForIllegalMarkPendingKill = 0)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:015][251]LogGarbageisplay: 14.070837 ms for GC
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:017][251]LogGarbageisplay: 1.720315 ms for unhashing unreachable objects. Clusters removed: 11. Items 1681 Cluster Items 45
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:027][253]LogGarbageisplay: GC purged 1726 objects (346830 -> 345104)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:027][253]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Input suspension: Stopped
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:081][271]LogHotfixManagerisplay: CheckComplete UpdateSuccess
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:134][289]LogFortLoadingScreen: Hiding loading screen when 'IsShowingInitialLoadingScreen()' is false.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:134][289]LogFortLoadingScreen: Hiding loading screen because this AFortPlayerController is not in Zone and always returns 'hide loading screen'.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:581][435]LogJson:Warning: Field last_incremented_time was not found.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:581][435]LogJson:Error: Json Value of type 'Null' used as a 'String'.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:581][435]LogProfileSys: MCP-Profile: Dispatching request to https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/game/v2/profile/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494/client/IncrementNamedCounterStat?profileId=profile0&rvn=543
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:581][435]LogProfileSys: MCP-Profile: Command IncrementNamedCounterStat queued to send
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:581][435]LogFortMemory:
> 
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:581][435]LogFortMemory: UFortAssetManager::ChangeGameSubMode is changing mode from [NoMode] to Athena
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:582][435]LogFortMemory: UFortAssetManager::ChangeGameSubMode() changing bundle state to (Menu, Client, ClientAthena)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:642][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: PopActivatablePanel: Adding pop for panel: SubgameSelectScreen_C_0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:642][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Input suspension: Started
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:642][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:642][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:642][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: StartNextOperation: Finished, Clearing pending ops
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:642][435]LogFortUIisplay: Switching states from: SubgameSelect to: FrontEnd
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:665][435]LogFort: Loading GameData: /Game/Balance/AthenaGameData.AthenaGameData ...
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:666][435]LogStats: ... GameData loaded! - 0.001 s
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogFort: Frontend Behavior Cohort: MapScreen
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogParty:Verbose: UFortPartyContext::HandlePendingInvites
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogParty: Resetting parties for frontend, bLeavePartyWhenReturningToFrontEnd: 0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogParty:Verbose: Resetting parties for frontend
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: UpdatePartyMemberData request success. user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 party=1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: UpdatePartyData request success. user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 party=1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: UpdateParty request success. user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 party=1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogParty:Verbose: [1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814] Party config updated Succeeded
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogParty:Verbose: UFortPartyGameState::UpdateAcceptingMembers()
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: UpdatePartyData request success. user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 party=1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogPartyisplay: UFortPartyContext::HandlePartyResetForFrontend: PartyState [1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogPartyisplay: UFortPartyContext::HandlePartyLeft: PartyState [null], Reason Unknown
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogPartyisplay: Local player [Mrfoot] (ID [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494]) left party [null]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogParty:Verbose: UFortUITeamInfo::Empty: Removing party leader Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:746][435]LogParty:Verbose: UFortUITeamInfo::GetParty: Adding for party leader Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:751][435]LogPartyisplay: Local player [Mrfoot] (ID [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494]) joined a new party [1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814].
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:751][435]LogParty:Verbose: HandlePartyMemberJoined: Party [1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814] Registering team member [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494]!
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:751][435]LogPartyisplay: New party member state for [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] added to the local player's party [1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814].
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:751][435]LogPartyisplay: Removing [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] from [Mrfoot]'s team.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:751][435]LogPartyisplay: Adding [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] as a new member to [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494]'s party via an existing UITeamMember in [Mrfoot]'s game.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:751][435]LogPartyisplay: New member [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] added to UI Party led by [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494].
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:751][435]LogPartyisplay: UpdateChangeCallbacks: Getting Team Member Info for [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494].
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:751][435]LogPartyisplay: [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] team member data updated, team [EFortTeam::MAX] at index [0] in [Mrfoot]'s game.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:751][435]LogPartyisplay: Got bad homebase data
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:751][435]LogPartyisplay: UpdateChangeCallbacks: Getting Team Member Info for [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494].
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:751][435]LogPartyisplay: [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] team member data updated, team [EFortTeam::MAX] at index [0] in [Mrfoot]'s game.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:751][435]LogPartyisplay: Got bad homebase data
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:752][435]LogPartyisplay: UFortPartyContext::HandlePartyResetForFrontend exit
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:771][435]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Created MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_AthenaGliderItem_0_Border_000002386B662180
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:771][435]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Incremented ref count for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_AthenaGliderItem_0_Border_000002386B662180 with new ref count of 1
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:771][435]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Incremented ref count for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_AthenaGliderItem_0_Border_000002386B662180 with new ref count of 2
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:771][435]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Incremented ref count for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_AthenaGliderItem_0_Border_000002386B662180 with new ref count of 3
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:771][435]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Derecremented ref count for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_AthenaGliderItem_0_Border_000002386B662180 with new ref count of 2
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:772][435]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Created MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_FortAccountItem_0_Border_000002386B663440
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:772][435]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Incremented ref count for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_FortAccountItem_0_Border_000002386B663440 with new ref count of 1
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:772][435]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Incremented ref count for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_AthenaGliderItem_0_Border_000002386B662180 with new ref count of 3
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:772][435]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Incremented ref count for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_AthenaGliderItem_0_Border_000002386B662180 with new ref count of 4
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:772][435]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Incremented ref count for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_AthenaGliderItem_0_Border_000002386B662180 with new ref count of 5
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:773][435]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Incremented ref count for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_AthenaGliderItem_0_Border_000002386B662180 with new ref count of 6
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:773][435]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Incremented ref count for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_AthenaGliderItem_0_Border_000002386B662180 with new ref count of 7
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:773][435]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Incremented ref count for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_AthenaGliderItem_0_Border_000002386B662180 with new ref count of 8
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:774][435]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Incremented ref count for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_AthenaGliderItem_0_Border_000002386B662180 with new ref count of 9
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:847][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: PushActivatablePanel : Adding push for new activatable panel AthenaTabsScreen_C_0:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:847][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Input suspension: Started
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:847][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:847][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: StartNextOperation: activatable panel pushed on stack for panel: AthenaTabsScreen_C_0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:847][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: OnPrePanelActivated: panel activated complete: AthenaTabsScreen_C_0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:847][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: PushActivatablePanel : Adding outro op for top activatable panel
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:847][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: PushActivatablePanel : Adding push for new activatable panel AthenaLobby_C_0:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:847][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:847][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: StartNextOperation: deactivate for panel: AthenaTabsScreen_C_0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:847][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: OnPostPanelDeactivatedForPush: deactivated panel: AthenaTabsScreen_C_0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:847][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:847][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: StartNextOperation: activatable panel pushed on stack for panel: AthenaLobby_C_0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:847][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: OnPrePanelActivated: panel activated complete: AthenaLobby_C_0
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:849][435]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: UpdatePartyMemberData request success. user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 party=1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:850][435]LogFortNavigation:Verbose: CenterWidget(UWidget): ButtonGamepadSelect
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:856][435]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: UpdatePartyMemberData request success. user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 party=1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:856][435]LogProfileSys: MCP-Profile: Command ClientQuestLogin queued to send
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:856][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Begin StartNextOperation
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:856][435]LogCommonInput:Verbose: StartNextOperation: Finished, Clearing pending ops
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:858][435]LogHotfixManagerisplay: External CheckComplete UpdateSuccess
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:858][435]LogHotfixManagerisplay: Update State UpdatePending -> UpdateComplete
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:858][435]LogFortisplay: AFortGameModeFrontEnd::OnUpdateCheckComplete called. Result=1
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:862][435]LogSlate: Took 0.002854 seconds to synchronously load lazily loaded font '../../../Engine/Content/Slate/Fonts/Roboto-Regular.ttf' (155K)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:873][436]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: FOnlinePresenceMcp::OnXmppPresenceReceived [email protected]prod.ol.epicgames.com/V2:Fortnite:WIN::9A6785C04BC86D41FA850AAD3EF67379 [Online] [2017.11.25-21.30.22] [{"Status":"Playing Fortnite Battle Royale","bIsPlaying":false,"bIsJoinable":false,"bHasVoiceSupport":false,"SessionId":"","Properties":[{"Type":"String","Value":"{\"sourceId\":\"f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494\",\"sourceDisplayName\":\"Mrfoot\",\"partyId\":\"1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814\",\"partyTypeId\":286331153,\"leaderId\":\"f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494\",\"leaderDisplayName\":\"Mrfoot\",\"key\":\"F951E57948843D2536CB609074CB61AF\",\"appId\":\"Fortnite\",\"buildId\":\"1911327113\",\"partyFlags\":6,\"notAcceptingReason\":0}","Name":"party.joininfodata.286331153"},{"Type":"String","Value":"{\r\n\t\"homeBaseRating\": 1\r\n}","Name":"FortBasicInfo"}]}]
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:878][436]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: FOnlinePartySystemMcp::XmppMessage SendToParty success type=com.epicgames.party.data user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 to all
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:879][436]LogParty: [1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814] Player f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 data received
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:879][436]LogPartyisplay: UpdateChangeCallbacks: Getting Team Member Info for [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494].
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:879][436]LogPartyisplay: [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] team member data updated, team [EFortTeam::MAX] at index [0] in [Mrfoot]'s game.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:879][436]LogPartyisplay: Got bad homebase data
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:882][436]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: UpdatePartyMemberData request success. user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 party=1B23DABA4EEB4EBF7E2E438FCC77D814
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:883][436]LogOnlineParty:Verbose: OSS:arty: FOnlinePartySystemMcp::XmppMessage SendToParty success type=com.epicgames.party.memberdata user=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 to all
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:897][437]LogRenderTargetPool:Warning: r.RenderTargetPoolMin exceeded 505/400 MB (ok in editor, bad on fixed memory platform)
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:906][437]LogCommonInput:Verbose: Input suspension: Stopped
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:918][440]LogOnlineGame:Verbose: Received chatroom recommendations: Global subgame chat rooms: {} ---- Founder chat rooms: {}
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:918][440]LogOnlineGame: NOT joinining subgame global chat, global chat is currently disabled for this game mode.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:918][440]LogOnlineGame: NOT joinining Founder chat, requires founder tier upgrade
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:996][450]LogProfileSys: (200) https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/game/v2/profile/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494/client/IncrementNamedCounterStat?profileId=profile0&rvn=543
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:998][450]LogPartyisplay: Homebase updated for Team Member:
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:999][450]LogPartyisplay: UpdateChangeCallbacks: Getting Team Member Info for [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494].
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:999][450]LogPartyisplay: [Mrfoot] Id [f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494] team member data updated, team [EFortTeam::MAX] at index [0] in [Mrfoot]'s game.
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:999][450]LogPartyisplay: Got bad homebase data
> [2017.11.25-21.30.22:999][450]LogProfileSys: MCP-Profile: Dispatching request to https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/game/v2/profile/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494/client/ClientQuestLogin?profileId=athena&rvn=681
> [2017.11.25-21.30.23:080][462]LogProfileSys: (200) https://fortnite-public-service-prod11.ol.epicgames.com/fortnite/api/game/v2/profile/f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494/client/ClientQuestLogin?profileId=athena&rvn=681
> [2017.11.25-21.31.16:451][888]LogFortMemory: Heartbeat - CPU:1483.80MB (Peak: 1611.08MB)
> [2017.11.25-21.31.18:664][238]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: VerifyAuth request. url=https://account-public-service-prod03.ol.epicgames.com/account/api/oauth/verify, user id=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494, state=1, accessexpires=28740.03
> [2017.11.25-21.31.18:843][266]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Verify auth request complete. url=https://account-public-service-prod03.ol.epicgames.com/account/api/oauth/verify code=200
> [2017.11.25-21.31.18:843][266]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: User ClientId: ec684b8c687f479fadea3cb2ad83f5c6 AccountId: f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494 Access[Expires: 2017.11.26-05.30.17 Remaining: 28739.36] Method: exchange_code drift: 0.49
> [2017.11.25-21.31.23:082][937]LogGarbageisplay: Collecting garbage (GCheckForIllegalMarkPendingKill = 0)
> [2017.11.25-21.31.23:099][937]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Adding STRONG GC ref for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_AthenaGliderItem_0_Border_000002386B662180 due to ref count of 9
> [2017.11.25-21.31.23:099][937]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Adding STRONG GC ref for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_FortAccountItem_0_Border_000002386B663440 due to ref count of 1
> [2017.11.25-21.31.23:099][937]LogGarbageisplay: 16.676687 ms for GC
> [2017.11.25-21.31.23:100][937]LogGarbageisplay: 0.976789 ms for unhashing unreachable objects. Clusters removed: 0. Items 366 Cluster Items 0
> [2017.11.25-21.31.23:109][939]LogGarbageisplay: GC purged 366 objects (355771 -> 355405)
> [2017.11.25-21.32.16:448][392]LogFortMemory: Heartbeat - CPU:1465.44MB (Peak: 1611.08MB)
> [2017.11.25-21.32.18:838][771]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: VerifyAuth request. url=https://account-public-service-prod03.ol.epicgames.com/account/api/oauth/verify, user id=f173ee1d6a884e01be2a0dfb6791a494, state=1, accessexpires=28679.36
> [2017.11.25-21.32.18:894][780]LogOnline:Verbose: OSS: Verify auth request complete. url=https://account-public-service-prod03.ol.epicgames.com/account/api/oauth/verify code=200
> [2017.11.25-21.32.24:184][619]LogGarbageisplay: Collecting garbage (GCheckForIllegalMarkPendingKill = 0)
> [2017.11.25-21.32.24:200][619]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Adding STRONG GC ref for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_AthenaGliderItem_0_Border_000002386B662180 due to ref count of 9
> [2017.11.25-21.32.24:201][619]LogFortUI: ItemCardMaterialPoolSingleton: Adding STRONG GC ref for MID ItemCardBackgroundMID_L_FortAccountItem_0_Border_000002386B663440 due to ref count of 1
> [2017.11.25-21.32.24:201][619]LogGarbageisplay: 16.202062 ms for GC
> [2017.11.25-21.32.24:201][619]LogGarbageisplay: 0.529162 ms for unhashing unreachable objects. Clusters removed: 0. Items 0 Cluster Items 0
> [2017.11.25-21.32.24:209][621]LogGarbageisplay: GC purged 0 objects (355405 -> 355405)
> [2017.11.25-21.32.44:400][744]LogD3D11RHI: Timed out while waiting for GPU to catch up. (0.5 s)
> [2017.11.25-21.32.44:901][745]LogD3D11RHI: Timed out while waiting for GPU to catch up. (0.5 s)
> [2017.11.25-21.32.45:402][745]LogD3D11RHI: Timed out while waiting for GPU to catch up. (0.5 s)
> [2017.11.25-21.32.45:901][745]LogD3D11RHI: Timed out while waiting for GPU to catch up. (0.5 s)
> [2017.11.25-21.32.46:043][745]LogRHI:Error: [Aftermath] Status: Timeout
> [2017.11.25-21.32.46:043][745]LogRHI:Error: [Aftermath] GPU Stack Dump
> [2017.11.25-21.32.46:043][745]LogRHI:Error: [Aftermath] 0: FRAME
> [2017.11.25-21.32.46:043][745]LogRHI:Error: [Aftermath] GPU Stack Dump
> [2017.11.25-21.32.46:052][745]LogWindows: Windows GetLastError: The operation completed successfully. (0)


Hello, as you know that pubg game is still on early access, but this game use to crash more on Pascal GPUs than older ones.
Disable overclocks in cpu gpu, use only ram oc and be sure is stable.
Go to Nvidia control panel and disable threaded optimization.
If you only play games try to OC stable and disable multithreading, this game performs better with smt off on ryzen (and reduce amount of crashes too), but is not necesary at all.

I checked this game for months for have smoother xperience, i have 1080 ti, and 1800x, just use all on stock, windows performance power plan, Nvidia driver with stock setting is better but you can use high performance mode.

Dont worry about your cpu, it can handle a 1080 ti sli (SLI is better on high core cpus, cause nvidia threaded optimization dont stop core sharing). I think the main problem is just the threaded optimization of nvidia Pascal, and multithreading of amd/intel combo..

Only with nvidia control panel at stock settings with trheaded optmization off you can reduce crashes on high percent on pubg.

Dont play it on ultra settings, i use all very low but antialias and textures on high, is best game visibility and smothness (80-144 frames 2k).

Try it. Anyway next month were going to have final game version, and nvdia use to optimize driver for games released not on early access so, maybe will be better.

Hope helps you.


----------



## chroniclard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> Sounds like a plan sir! i got a 1700 it was at 3.925ghz but i moved it down to 3.8ghz because i thought that was the issue and i have corsair dominator platinum 3000mhz 32gb kit (2x16GB) so should i run 32 threads?


No, you should run 1 instance of memtest per *CPU* thread. So in your case 16 x 1800mb ish.


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> This is which i ask people NOT to pay attention to what Ramad is saying... And most certainly do not follow his advice..
> 
> This is what you can try:
> 
> Power down PC, pull battery for about 10 minutes and put it back in order to reset everything. If you have USB stick, try to get 1701 BIOS on it and flash it via USB flashback button on the back side of your board next to the USB ports. If the flashing worked pull the battery again to be sure everything is reset properly and try to boot.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Stop the hate towards Ramad. He helped alot of people.


----------



## blair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> Stop the hate towards Ramad. He helped alot of people.


can't agree more, he's one of the few reasons i was able to get 4x8gb B-Die running at 3466mhz to 1000% HCI ages back!!


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blair*
> 
> 1 instance per CPU thread,
> 
> so 16 threads, with an equal portion of your free memory,
> 
> I.E. 32GB Ram, windows using 4gb from your 32gb = 28Gb/16Threads = 1750mb per thread
> 
> for 32gb something between 1750mb and 1850mb is fine depending on your idle memory usage, the less idle the better as it will test more of the memory.


Good deal Thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chroniclard*
> 
> No, you should run 1 instance of memtest per *CPU* thread. So in your case 16 x 1800mb ish.


Alright, i get it now! here is some results from last nights run, i turned it on and went to bed, ill keep doing them.


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> Good deal Thanks
> Alright, i get it now! here is some results from last nights run, i turned it on and went to bed, ill keep doing them.


you need to open multiple copies (16 copies) and run them all together.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4rcherz*
> 
> you need to open multiple copies (16 copies) and run them all together.


oh derp lol alright! ill run that out over night.


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> oh derp lol alright! ill run that out over night.


you should see at least 90% of your ram usage when they are all running


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4rcherz*
> 
> you should see at least 90% of your ram usage when they are all running


noted, ill make sure im doing it right tonight lol


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> oh derp lol alright! ill run that out over night.


Here's a tip with a nice screen shot of what I believe is the best practice:
1.) Open 16 separate instances of memtest and line them up in a 4x4 stack, but do not START them or anything just yet.
Example: 
2.) Enter 1750 on your first window and then copy/paste onto others
3.) Press "Start Testing" in a logical sequence.

This will ensure your system isn't giving you a hard time starting up the last few memtest instances, as you'll be reaching max usage on ram/cpu. I also recommend opening Task Manager>Performance and monitor your usage when doing the above just in case.


----------



## lordzed83

I installed windows insider build last night. Problems with piwer director crashing on load gone. Even gained 10 points in cb15

Zeed approved


----------



## Stag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Here's a tip with a nice screen shot of what I believe is the best practice:
> 1.) Open 16 separate instances of memtest and line them up in a 4x4 stack, but do not START them or anything just yet.
> Example:
> 2.) Enter 1750 on your first window and then copy/paste onto others
> 3.) Press "Start Testing" in a logical sequence.
> 
> This will ensure your system isn't giving you a hard time starting up the last few memtest instances, as you'll be reaching max usage on ram/cpu. I also recommend opening Task Manager>Performance and monitor your usage when doing the above just in case.


To much of a PITA.

Try this TechPowerUp MemTest64
https://www.techpowerup.com/memtest64/


----------



## chroniclard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stag*
> 
> To much of a PITA.
> 
> Try this TechPowerUp MemTest64
> https://www.techpowerup.com/memtest64/


Is this as comprehensive ?

I just bought the pro version of HCI and use a batch file to launch 16 x 850 meg from the command line.







Cant get that other dang wang launcher working.


----------



## CCoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> This is which i ask people NOT to pay attention to what Ramad is saying... And most certainly do not follow his advice..
> 
> This is what you can try:
> 
> Power down PC, pull battery for about 10 minutes and put it back in order to reset everything. If you have USB stick, try to get 1701 BIOS on it and flash it via USB flashback button on the back side of your board next to the USB ports. If the flashing worked pull the battery again to be sure everything is reset properly and try to boot.
> 
> Hope this helps.


It does its usual sub flash process but still no go.. grrrrrr thx though


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chroniclard*
> 
> I just bought the pro version of HCI and use a batch file to launch 16 x 850 meg from the command line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant get that other dang wang launcher working.


With the Pro version of HCI you have also a MemTest 5.0 64 bit CD image.iso file which can be written with https://rufus.akeo.ie/ to your USB stick. I'm using this method for testing.


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chroniclard*
> 
> Is this as comprehensive ?
> 
> I just bought the pro version of HCI and use a batch file to launch 16 x 850 meg from the command line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant get that other dang wang launcher working.


Older version of dang wang 2.5 is working perfectly for me


----------



## chroniclard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> With the Pro version of HCI you have also a MemTest 5.0 64 bit CD image.iso file which can be written with https://rufus.akeo.ie/ to your USB stick. I'm using this method for testing.


Think thats the Deluxe version, dont get that with just the "pro" version.


----------



## chroniclard

Anyone using a monoblock? Much benefit?

Currently just have xspc cpu block.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Here's a tip with a nice screen shot of what I believe is the best practice:
> 1.) Open 16 separate instances of memtest and line them up in a 4x4 stack, but do not START them or anything just yet.
> Example:
> 2.) Enter 1750 on your first window and then copy/paste onto others
> 3.) Press "Start Testing" in a logical sequence.
> 
> This will ensure your system isn't giving you a hard time starting up the last few memtest instances, as you'll be reaching max usage on ram/cpu. I also recommend opening Task Manager>Performance and monitor your usage when doing the above just in case.


Thanks 16 windows, 1750 each, ended up using around 95% of my memory, ran for like 2-3 hours and they all hit over 200% and no errors. its gotta be my video card, ill have to test OC on it and see if it stops.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stag*
> 
> To much of a PITA.
> 
> Try this TechPowerUp MemTest64
> https://www.techpowerup.com/memtest64/


ill give this a try as well! cant hurt to over test!


----------



## Kildar

Trying 020. Still cant get my 1700 past 3925 stable.


----------



## LG25

Anyone know how to delete a post? I had a browser problem and ended up doing something twice. Thanks in advance.


----------



## LG25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starise*
> 
> I'm getting crazy with this MoBo! Tonight I left the PC running a memory test, passed, ok, but i found that the all fans was completely frozen at minimum rpm. Tried to run Realbench to test them = all CPU and case fans were frozen leaving temperature getting high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebooting, after POST fans have unlocked. Has anyone experienced this issue?


Yes, occasionally, and it drove me nuts. I lost all confidence in the fan controller on this board (CH6H Wifi). I ended up connecting a manual fan controller to a PCI slot and direct-connected other low-rpm fans (I have 9 fans in a custom loop (3 case fans) ). To satisfy the "No CPU Fan Detected" error at post, I connected one low rpm fan to the CPU header to satisfy it, and I don't care whether it runs or not at this point... although I would prefer to have a functioning fan controller on my $250 board. It's an embarrassment.


----------



## LG25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flyn08*
> 
> Ok guys, i'm a bit scared. Is the sensor broken or what?
> ryzen 1700x stock with 240mm aio cooler offset -0.1500


Are you running any other monitoring software? ex. Aida64, Ryzen Master or any ASUS software like AISuite 3? I had a MB sensor tell me it was -104° the other day, but that was because I had Aida64 sensor panel open with HWinfo.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chroniclard*
> 
> Anyone using a monoblock? Much benefit?
> 
> Currently just have xspc cpu block.


Ye ot looks nicead.... Thats it. Evwn after serious 200w cpu draw vrms are not passing 60c on this board. Id gotten one if it came out same time as board but have am4 block as it is so no ppint now.

Btw dont those monoblocks rise cpu temperature??


----------



## zonicate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zonicate*
> 
> Yes, I run RTC as admin, it's the first launched tool and I don't have any other monitoring software active :S
> Thanks!


Hello, someone can help me please? Because I don't understand... I test this with fresh windows and the result is the same...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chroniclard*
> 
> Anyone using a monoblock? Much benefit?
> 
> Currently just have xspc cpu block.


I don't see any reason why to go for mono block on these boards to be honest, aesthetically it appealing but its not necessary as these vrm's don't run hot at all, not even at 4+ GHz.

Cooler is better but like i said, its not necessary.


----------



## chroniclard

Ah ok, wondered if they had any benefit.







Will stick with what I have....at least until I refresh the loop next year anyway.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> Thanks 16 windows, 1750 each, ended up using around 95% of my memory, ran for like 2-3 hours and they all hit over 200% and no errors. its gotta be my video card, ill have to test OC on it and see if it stops.
> ill give this a try as well! cant hurt to over test!


2000% minimum. 200% is not nearly enough with hci.


----------



## Ramad

*A look at the new 0020 beta with AGESA 1.0.7.1*

Had some time to play with the new beta BIOS v. 0020 with AGESA 1.0.7.1 which introduced new settings such as ECC RAM support (great if C6H supports ECC RAM), CPU L1 and L2 prefetcher control, NBIO performance/power control, C1 control by the OS and several other option under AMD CBS menu. At the same time, a CLDO_VDDP voltage below 700mV is not allowed by the this BIOS which is unfortunate but not a big deal.

Values under AMD CBS, which used to be wiped out as a result of unsuccessful boot, stays intact now which is a very welcome improvement and the following message appears on boot screen after a failed boot attempt: "Your memory settings has been reset due to failure to boot. Press F1 to Run SETUP".

The system did boot and was rock solid using CAD values of 20 Ohm on all memory CAD settings after setting the drivers strength value to 63, resulting the following settings:

Code:



Code:


MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [63]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [63]
MemCkeSetup_SM [63]

MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]

The stability allowed for (naming some) lower tCWL (tCAS-2), lower tFAW = 16 using Die-1KB memory interleaving size and lower TrdrdScl and TwrwrScl at 2CK each (4CK earlier).

The BIOS required higher CPU and SOC voltages, but not much higher than other BIOS versions. I did not bother with lowering the RAM voltage below 1.36V, but I know it can be stable below 1.36V (maybe later).

A good BIOS (at least for me) with nice options. Well done.








Expecting good and better BIOS in the future.

*Current settings BIOS 0020 (AGESA 1.0.7.1)*

OS: Windows 8.1 and Manjaro 17.0.6 (Kernel 4.14)
R5 1600 @3.8GHz, Custom P-states, Relaxed EDC throttling: enabled
Patriot Viper Elite @3200MT/s (dual rank 2 x 8GB)

CLDO_VDDP: 822mV
CAD drivers setup: 63 - 63 - 63
CAD drivers strength: 20 Ohm - 20 Ohm - 20 Ohm - 20 Ohm
CPU voltage: 1.238V + 0.0500V
SOC voltage: 1.000V
DRAM voltage: 1.36V
VTTDDR: 1.36V/2 = 0.6798V
tRFC at RAM defaults: 416 - 256 - 176
Rtt values: RZQ/1 - RZQ/3 - RZQ/1
PROC_ODT: 60 Ohm
DRAM R1-R4 values: 40
PCIE R1-R3 values: Enabled - Enabled - 60
VDDP: 0.855V
*All relevant settings*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[2017/11/26 17:26:49]
Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [5]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Manual]
> FID [152]
> DID [8]
Performance Bias [None]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Enabled]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
- CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.05000]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.00000]
DRAM Voltage [1.36000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [1.82000]
1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]

Mem Over Clock Fail Count [3]
DRAM CAS# Latency [16]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [18]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [18]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [18]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
Trc [54]
TrrdS [4]
TrrdL [6]
Tfaw [16]
TwtrS [3]
TwtrL [8]
Twr [12]
Trcpage [1]
TrdrdScl [2]
TwrwrScl [2]
Trfc [416]
Trfc2 [256]
Trfc4 [176]
Tcwl [14]
Trtp [6]
Trdwr [8]
Twrrd [1]
TwrwrSc [1]
TwrwrSd [6]
TwrwrDd [6]
TrdrdSc [1]
TrdrdSd [4]
TrdrdDd [4]
Tcke [1]
ProcODT [60 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [RZQ/1]
RttWr [RZQ/3]
RttPark [RZQ/1]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [63]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [63]
MemCkeSetup_SM [63]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]

VTTDDR Voltage [0.67980]
VPP_MEM Voltage [2.50000]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [0.50000]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [0.50000]
VDDP Voltage [0.85500]
VDDP Standby Voltage [0.85500]
1.8V Standby Voltage [1.82000]
CPU 3.3v AUX [3.30000]
2.5V SB Voltage [2.50000]
DRAM R1 Tune [40]
DRAM R2 Tune [40]
DRAM R3 Tune [40]
DRAM R4 Tune [40]
PCIE Tune R1 [Enabled]
PCIE Tune R2 [Enabled]
PCIE Tune R3 [60]
PLL Tune R1 [Disabled]
PLL reference voltage [0]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Enabled]
Clock Amplitude [Normal]
CLDO VDDP voltage [822]

CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 1]
CPU Current Capability [100%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
CPU Voltage Frequency [400]
CPU Power Duty Control [Extreme]
CPU Power Phase Control [Optimized]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
VDDSOC Current Capability [100%]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
DRAM Current Capability [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Optimized]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.36000]



*Test results (Windows and Linux)*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*OCCT 4.5.1, Windows 8.1*



*Stressapptest, Linux*


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LicSqualo*
> 
> Fantastic, with 0070 bios I solve my boot issue and I can run finally my first 1800 Infinity shot!
> 
> Ram at 3600 with the "3600 preset" without touch anything !!!! All in auto!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More info when reach a good timings configuration and a bios that allow more than 3200 Mhz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LicSqualo*
> 
> Fantastic, with 0070 bios I solve my boot issue and I can run finally my first 1800 Infinity shot!
> 
> Ram at 3600 with the "3600 preset" without touch anything !!!! All in auto!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More info when reach a good timings configuration and a bios that allow more than 3200 Mhz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LicSqualo*
> 
> Fantastic, with 0070 bios I solve my boot issue and I can run finally my first 1800 Infinity shot!
> 
> Ram at 3600 with the "3600 preset" without touch anything !!!! All in auto!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More info when reach a good timings configuration and a bios that allow more than 3200 Mhz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LicSqualo*
> 
> Fantastic, with 0070 bios I solve my boot issue and I can run finally my first 1800 Infinity shot!
> 
> Ram at 3600 with the "3600 preset" without touch anything !!!! All in auto!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More info when reach a good timings configuration and a bios that allow more than 3200 Mhz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LicSqualo*
> 
> Fantastic, with 0070 bios I solve my boot issue and I can run finally my first 1800 Infinity shot!
> 
> Ram at 3600 with the "3600 preset" without touch anything !!!! All in auto!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More info when reach a good timings configuration and a bios that allow more than 3200 Mhz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LicSqualo*
> 
> Fantastic, with 0070 bios I solve my boot issue and I can run finally my first 1800 Infinity shot!
> 
> Ram at 3600 with the "3600 preset" without touch anything !!!! All in auto!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More info when reach a good timings configuration and a bios that allow more than 3200 Mhz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LicSqualo*
> 
> Fantastic, with 0070 bios I solve my boot issue and I can run finally my first 1800 Infinity shot!
> 
> Ram at 3600 with the "3600 preset" without touch anything !!!! All in auto!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More info when reach a good timings configuration and a bios that allow more than 3200 Mhz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> *A look at the new 0020 beta with AGESA 1.0.7.1*
> 
> Had some time to play with the new beta BIOS v. 0020 with AGESA 1.0.7.1 which introduced new settings such as ECC RAM support (great if C6H supports ECC RAM), CPU L1 and L2 prefetcher control, NBIO performance/power control, C1 control by the OS and several other option under AMD CBS menu. At the same time, a CLDO_VDDP voltage below 700mV is not allowed by the this BIOS which is unfortunate but not a big deal.
> 
> Values under AMD CBS, which used to be wiped out as a result of unsuccessful boot, stays intact now which is a very welcome improvement and the following message appears on boot screen after a failed boot attempt: "Your memory settings has been reset due to failure to boot. Press F1 to Run SETUP".
> 
> The system did boot and was rock solid using CAD values of 20 Ohm on all memory CAD settings after setting the drivers strength value to 63, resulting the following settings:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [63]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [63]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [63]
> 
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> 
> The stability allowed for (naming some) lower tCWL (tCAS-2), lower tFAW = 16 using Die-1KB memory interleaving size and lower TrdrdScl and TwrwrScl at 2CK each (4CK earlier).
> 
> The BIOS required higher CPU and SOC voltages, but not much higher than other BIOS versions. I did not bother with lowering the RAM voltage below 1.36V, but I know it can be stable below 1.36V (maybe later).
> 
> A good BIOS (at least for me) with nice options. Well done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expecting good and better BIOS in the future.
> 
> *Current settings BIOS 0020 (AGESA 1.0.7.1)*
> 
> OS: Windows 8.1 and Manjaro 17.0.6 (Kernel 4.14)
> R5 1600 @3.8GHz, Custom P-states, Relaxed EDC throttling: enabled
> Patriot Viper Elite @3200MT/s (dual rank 2 x 8GB)
> 
> CLDO_VDDP: 822mV
> CAD drivers setup: 63 - 63 - 63
> CAD drivers strength: 20 Ohm - 20 Ohm - 20 Ohm - 20 Ohm
> CPU voltage: 1.238V + 0.0500V
> SOC voltage: 1.000V
> DRAM voltage: 1.36V
> VTTDDR: 1.36V/2 = 0.6798V
> tRFC at RAM defaults: 416 - 256 - 176
> Rtt values: RZQ/1 - RZQ/3 - RZQ/1
> PROC_ODT: 60 Ohm
> DRAM R1-R4 values: 40
> PCIE R1-R3 values: Enabled - Enabled - 60
> VDDP: 0.855V
> *All relevant settings*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [2017/11/26 17:26:49]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [5]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Manual]
> > FID [152]
> > DID [8]
> Performance Bias [None]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Enabled]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
> CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
> - CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.05000]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.00000]
> DRAM Voltage [1.36000]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [1.82000]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]
> 
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [3]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [16]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [18]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [18]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [18]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
> Trc [54]
> TrrdS [4]
> TrrdL [6]
> Tfaw [16]
> TwtrS [3]
> TwtrL [8]
> Twr [12]
> Trcpage [1]
> TrdrdScl [2]
> TwrwrScl [2]
> Trfc [416]
> Trfc2 [256]
> Trfc4 [176]
> Tcwl [14]
> Trtp [6]
> Trdwr [8]
> Twrrd [1]
> TwrwrSc [1]
> TwrwrSd [6]
> TwrwrDd [6]
> TrdrdSc [1]
> TrdrdSd [4]
> TrdrdDd [4]
> Tcke [1]
> ProcODT [60 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [RZQ/1]
> RttWr [RZQ/3]
> RttPark [RZQ/1]
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [63]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [63]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [63]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> 
> VTTDDR Voltage [0.67980]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [2.50000]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [0.50000]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [0.50000]
> VDDP Voltage [0.85500]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [0.85500]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [1.82000]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [3.30000]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [2.50000]
> DRAM R1 Tune [40]
> DRAM R2 Tune [40]
> DRAM R3 Tune [40]
> DRAM R4 Tune [40]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Enabled]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Enabled]
> PCIE Tune R3 [60]
> PLL Tune R1 [Disabled]
> PLL reference voltage [0]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Enabled]
> Clock Amplitude [Normal]
> CLDO VDDP voltage [822]
> 
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 1]
> CPU Current Capability [100%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> CPU Voltage Frequency [400]
> CPU Power Duty Control [Extreme]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Optimized]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [100%]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Optimized]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.36000]
> 
> 
> 
> *Test results (Windows and Linux)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *OCCT 4.5.1, Windows 8.1*
> 
> 
> 
> *Stressapptest, Linux*


It's really nice to hear that AMD CBS menu stays intact.
But I want to have some explanation on newly added menus.
It is difficult to adjust them without having information.


----------



## CCoR

Started my RMA process today. Gonna miss my ryzen prowess for a bit but at least this gives me more time to focus on my studies. Maybe by the time it's back elmor cant grant us a non agesa 1007 bios....

To Ramad, no hard feelings brotha. Thanks for reaching out to me and attempting to help.


----------



## Naeem

My DDR3 RAM is better than my DDR4 ram According to passmark


----------



## wisepds

I have one question.... Can I overclock my GSKill samsung b-die 3200 Cl14 (8gb x4) to 3466 or 3600 in a safe way? Or is too much for a 3200? Can i use Ryzen Dram calculator for that?


----------



## Disassociative

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> I have one question.... Can I overclock my GSKill samsung b-die 3200 Cl14 (8gb x4) to 3466 or 3600 in a safe way? Or is too much for a 3200? Can i use Ryzen Dram calculator for that?


It's potentially a bit more finicky since you're running 4 sticks, but I got my 2x8gb 3200CL14 kit b-die kit to a stable 3333mhz using that DRAM calculator and 3466mhz at CL15 so it's worth a shot! Unfortunately I can't seem to get 3600mhz currently - refuses to train but I reckon you have a chance at 3333mhz or even 3466 if you're lucky. At the worst you can get some tighter timings for 3200mhz with it so you should get a bit of a boost either way.


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disassociative*
> 
> It's potentially a bit more finicky since you're running 4 sticks, but I got my 2x8gb 3200CL14 kit b-die kit to a stable 3333mhz using that DRAM calculator and 3466mhz at CL15 so it's worth a shot! Unfortunately I can't seem to get 3600mhz currently - refuses to train but I reckon you have a chance at 3333mhz or even 3466 if you're lucky. At the worst you can get some tighter timings for 3200mhz with it so you should get a bit of a boost either way.


Ok, roger that!!
But now i have another question. I have read, that 3200 Cl14 is better than 3466 Cl16 in terms of performance.. ¿Is this right?


----------



## Disassociative

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Ok, roger that!!
> But now i have another question. I have read, that 3200 Cl14 is better than 3466 Cl16 in terms of performance.. ¿Is this right?


That one I'm not sure about, sorry man all I can provide is anecdotal evidence. For what it's worth my Cinebench scores are higher with 3466CL15 than they were at 3200CL14 and 3333CL14 and game performance seems better, but I don't have the numbers to confirm. I'm sure someone else will be able to answer this one for ya though


----------



## harrysun

Got a RMA for my CPU: UA 1707PGT => Ryzen compilation segfaults: Positive RMA experience (replacement doesn't have the issue) and send it to Netherlands. Next 10 days without PC.

I hope for a better IMC sample


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> Got a RMA for my CPU: UA 1707PGT => Ryzen compilation segfaults: Positive RMA experience (replacement doesn't have the issue) and send it to Netherlands. Next 10 days without PC.
> 
> I hope for a better IMC sample


Good luck man


----------



## hurricane28

I tried Sisoft sandra benchmark but it crashed with code 8... Weird because i can pass on everything i can throw at it.

Do more people here use that program?


----------



## 1usmus

@Ramad
Quote:


> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [63]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [63]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [63]


and again I repeat , this value is a bit mask and is responsible for the delay of the receiver . 63 is 1 coarse delay and 1 specify the delay

timings have not changed, your memory can initially work on harder ones, but you are afraid to overclock it
Quote:


> The stability allowed for (naming some) lower tCWL (tCAS-2), lower tFAW = 16 using Die-1KB memory interleaving size and lower TrdrdScl and TwrwrScl at 2CK each (4CK earlier).


I confirm







did not work before


----------



## Cata79

@elmor

Corsair link is not working with 0070, it doesn't see any sensors.


----------



## mijotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> The real improvements have been in getting memory to 3200 and above with each AGESA version. Many people seem to be able to hit higher speeds with 0020 so far, but a number are getting 0d post codes and need to use flashback to 1701 or 0052 to get their system functional again.


Sorry for the delayed response. Holidays and all.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232218&cm_re=gskill_ripjaw_32gb-_-20-232-218-_-Product

These are the sticks I bought. Thankfully they were on sale for $370.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Corsair link is not working with 0070, it doesn't see any sensors.


hmm...work fine for me


----------



## Cata79

corlink.png 306k .png file
^That's 0020.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Corsair link is not working with 0070, it doesn't see any sensors.


Have you disconnected the corsair link usb cable from the cooler and powered off the system for 5 mins? (THis does a full reset on the corsair controller) Try that...also may need to reinstall the link software.


----------



## LicSqualo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> corlink.png 306k .png file
> ^That's 0020.


Corsair Link!







ahahahahahaha you







to leave this software "controlling"







your PC, mine not surely!







.

I use SIV from 4 years to control (really better and surely, every time) my Corsair Link hardware (2x Commander Pro, 1x Commander Mini, 1 x led, 2 x Led Node Pro, and my "old" h100 PCB used to control 4 fans, read my pump and a sensor water attached to my rad Alphacool UT60







.


----------



## Cata79

I only use it to load a profile based on water temp for my 110i gt. I know it's a pos, but so far I did my job with it.


----------



## WarpenN1

Why almost nobody uses prime95 custom settings to test memory through? For me it's catching RAM instabilities super fast, faster than memtest :/


----------



## Undesirable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Why almost nobody uses prime95 custom settings to test memory through? For me it's catching RAM instabilities super fast, faster than memtest :/


I use it.


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undesirable*
> 
> I use it.


What custom options? I want to use it!!!!


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> What custom options? I want to use it!!!!


MIN fft size 448k leave max ffts size at it's default(s) and set it to use about 70-90% of your RAM

And you can use default (3 minutes per test) or if you want you can increase it to something like 5-10 min


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mijotter*
> 
> Sorry for the delayed response. Holidays and all.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232218&cm_re=gskill_ripjaw_32gb-_-20-232-218-_-Product
> 
> These are the sticks I bought. Thankfully they were on sale for $370.


I am able to hit 3066 with the CL 16 Hynix-M die memory, and I think yours are Samsung B-die.


----------



## Johan45

There's a good sale on right now for FlareX 3200 CL14 https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232530&ignorebbr=1&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-PCPartPicker,%20LLC-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=


----------



## 1usmus

*@Elmor*

the fourth memory slot (B2) receives a larger voltage than A2. the difference is serious. If you set 1.1415 in the BIOS, then in slot A2 there will be 1.415-1.43, and on slot B2, 1.43-1.46 volts. I understand this is a design error?

memory in slot B2 is heated more by 2-3 degrees always









this means that there will always be problems with memory stabilization at higher frequencies


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *@Elmor*
> 
> the fourth memory slot (B2) receives a larger voltage than A2. the difference is serious. If you set 1.1415 in the BIOS, then in slot A2 there will be 1.415-1.43, and on slot B2, 1.43-1.46 volts. I understand this is a design error?
> 
> memory in slot B2 is heated more by 2-3 degrees always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this means that there will always be problems with memory stabilization at higher frequencies


Whats with the immense letters dude?

How did you test this? With software or did you actually measured this?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *@Elmor*
> 
> the fourth memory slot (B2) receives a larger voltage than A2. the difference is serious. If you set 1.1415 in the BIOS, then in slot A2 there will be 1.415-1.43, and on slot B2, 1.43-1.46 volts. I understand this is a design error?
> 
> memory in slot B2 is heated more by 2-3 degrees always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this means that there will always be problems with memory stabilization at higher frequencies


That isn't possible, unless there is some kind of physical damage on board.
There is a single VRM for the DIMMs and the same output voltage goes to all four slots.

B2 slot is furthest away from the from the CPU, so it generally gets the least amount of air flow which escapes from the CPU cooler.

Also remember that the software voltage readings on this board have 21.8mV LSB accuracy. Therefore e.g. 1.4500V reading can be anything between 1.428V - 1.472V actual.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> 2000% minimum. 200% is not nearly enough with hci.


Noted, ill run it over night and try for 2000%


----------



## hurricane28

Exactly this.

Voltage readings via software is a nightmare if you want accurate voltage readings. I gave up on voltage readings via software because it swings too much instead I measure via readout point in the board or on the back side of the socket if I want accurate voltage readings. In hardwareinfo64 I get huge vdroop but when I actually measure the voltage its nice and consistent. Its kinda sad that Asus uses cheapo sensors and try to make it better via software while there are much better options affailable..

For the rest this board is great but I expected a little better quality on the sensor department but I guess budget went to vrm and other stuff instead.


----------



## hurricane28

Glad to see you back @The stilt ?


----------



## koir123

The new Bios 0020 doesnt work for me. Always cold boot error.
Doesnt matter which changes i made. Its fine when i leave it on auto.

See config in this link: https://rog.asus.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=69290&d=1511735343&thumb=1


----------



## toxzl2

Bios 0070 is a disaster for me and now USB Flashback is not working, I can't go back to previous version... This is bad!

What can I do? USB is not in UEFI, formatted to FAT32 and deleted all volumes. Renamed C6H.CAP, click 3 secs, 3 times blink, and stays on, not blinking... so I know it is not working...

Please need some help!


----------



## Cata79

You can ez flash to 0020.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> That isn't possible, unless there is some kind of physical damage on board.
> There is a single VRM for the DIMMs and the same output voltage goes to all four slots.
> 
> B2 slot is furthest away from the from the CPU, so it generally gets the least amount of air flow which escapes from the CPU cooler.
> 
> Also remember that the software voltage readings on this board have 21.8mV LSB accuracy. Therefore e.g. 1.4500V reading can be anything between 1.428V - 1.472V actual.


Did a measurement with with an oscilloscope, on the contact near the plastic key . There are no errors in the measurements, damage too.

I do not use air cooling, the air flow is even. Installing the fan directional does not change the situation, the module in slot B2 is heated more.

no one will forbid them to establish different resistors

you never wondered why slot B2 is capable of overclocking memory better than other slots?
answer " the slot is at the end of the line" does not explain this phenomenon

You know perfectly what jitter will be in the case of different voltages for modules.The overclocking of memory is not limited by the quality of the memory controller. The whole problem in synchronization.


----------



## blair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *@Elmor*
> 
> the fourth memory slot (B2) receives a larger voltage than A2. the difference is serious. If you set 1.1415 in the BIOS, then in slot A2 there will be 1.415-1.43, and on slot B2, 1.43-1.46 volts. I understand this is a design error?
> 
> memory in slot B2 is heated more by 2-3 degrees always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this means that there will always be problems with memory stabilization at higher frequencies


That's interesting but doesnt explain what I see..

One stick is 2c lower than the other 3..?

I.e. current temperature before leaving home was 30-32-32-32
Max temps were
47-48-49-49 (34c day the other day)

These were value bottom to top in hwmonitor, I'm not sure which slots that correlates to.
Id assume the lowest temperature is slot B2 as it's the one with the most airflow in my setup (farthest from CPU, closest to 140mm intake fans)


----------



## toxzl2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> You can ez flash to 0020.


Thanks, brother! It worked!

USB flashback works on this bios? Can I go back to 1701?


----------



## kuutale

bios 0070 two programs not work. Bug or something 0020 bios work perfectly, corsairlink and samsung magician, when flash 0070bios programs not working correctly.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blair*
> 
> That's interesting but doesnt explain what I see..
> 
> One stick is 2c lower than the other 3..?
> 
> I.e. current temperature before leaving home was 30-32-32-32
> Max temps were
> 47-48-49-49 (34c day the other day)
> 
> These were value bottom to top in hwmonitor, I'm not sure which slots that correlates to.
> Id assume the lowest temperature is slot B2 as it's the one with the most airflow in my setup (farthest from CPU, closest to 140mm intake fans)


I have 2 modules only but the difference between them is 3 degrees, the airflow is the same for all modules

Before I thought that the problem is in the memory module. I swapped them. But nothing has changed. Now I made measurements...


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> That isn't possible, unless there is some kind of physical damage on board.
> There is a single VRM for the DIMMs and the same output voltage goes to all four slots.
> 
> B2 slot is furthest away from the from the CPU, so it generally gets the least amount of air flow which escapes from the CPU cooler.
> 
> Also remember that the software voltage readings on this board have 21.8mV LSB accuracy. Therefore e.g. 1.4500V reading can be anything between 1.428V - 1.472V actual.


I think he could be on to something tbh.

Noticed sone time ago that i was getting memory errors at same place.
I was ok so 1 stick is ****tier than other. Swapped them around and... Magically other stick started giving errors.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I have 2 modules only but the difference between them is 3 degrees, the airflow is the same for all modules
> 
> Before I thought that the problem is in the memory module. I swapped them. But nothing has changed. Now I made measurements...


Have You checked a1 and b1 voltage?? Read my above post.

In my case i installed 120mm fan directly blowing air on sticks 1000rpm ? quality fan cant hear it so all good.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Have You checked a1 and b1 voltage?? Read my above post.
> 
> In my case i installed 120mm fan directly blowing air on sticks 1000rpm ? quality fan cant hear it so all good.


It's not about temperature, every module has its own jitter . And the higher the frequency, the worse the synchronization.



tomorrow I'll check the voltage in the other slots


----------



## 1usmus

*Guys, please write the temperature of the memory modules in the load!*

If you have a uniform airflow that is directed at modules

_____________________



If anyone wants to check the voltage


----------



## hurricane28

This is my RAM temp:



Nothing too bad, only 1 c difference. This is expected as the 3rd module is closest to my case fan.


----------



## hurricane28

@1usmus

Can you provide some screenshots of your setup and perhaps some "proof" of your claims? I mean, i never heard of something before and i do want to believe you but can you plz post some more evidence in order for us to see? It possibly be a great help of us if you actually are on to something. Thnx.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> @1usmus
> 
> Can you provide some screenshots of your setup and perhaps some "proof" of your claims? I mean, i never heard of something before and i do want to believe you but can you plz post some more evidence in order for us to see? It possibly be a great help of us if you actually are on to something. Thnx.


for example in idle, difference 1.2


10 min later in stress test , difference 3.2



system photo


----------



## Anty

After testing:


Slot 0 a bit cooler because more air suction from CPU cooler, slot 3 outside so more area to spread heat.


----------



## Moutsatsos

I've got the same problem with instability due to high temps on RAM but its due bad airflow and heat generated from the pump.
I can't find a screenshot with RAM temps with the old aio but I remember it was 0.5-0.7 C° deference.
Higher temp is always on A2 slot.


Spoiler: RAM









Spoiler: 3466 14-15-15-15-36 PASS









Spoiler: 3466 14-15-15-15-36 FAIL


----------



## kornty

Pretty sure I just lost my less than a month old AIO pump to cold boot restarts. Neat!


----------



## toxzl2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuutale*
> 
> 
> 
> bios 0070 two programs not work. Bug or something 0020 bios work perfectly, corsairlink and samsung magician, when flash 0070bios programs not working correctly.


Yea, same thing happened to me, Corsair Link and Samsung Magician were not working so went back to 0020


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moutsatsos*
> 
> I've got the same problem with instability due to high temps on RAM but its due bad airflow and heat generated from the pump.
> I can't find a screenshot with RAM temps with the old aio but I remember it was 0.5-0.7 C° deference.
> Higher temp is always on A2 slot.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3466 14-15-15-15-36 PASS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3466 14-15-15-15-36 FAIL


to be fair i dont think the leds are helping it stay cool though


----------



## mito1172

Thanks to A2 ram cool fan


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> for example in idle, difference 1.2


Running Corsair Link, NZXT Cam and AIDA64 at the same time will foul up your sensor readings.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Running Corsair Link, NZXT Cam and AIDA64 at the same time will foul up your sensor readings.


In my experience running hwinfo and aida64 stress test full tilt is a sure fire way to get your fans pwn single stuck at wherever it was at until your restart


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *@Elmor*
> 
> the fourth memory slot (B2) receives a larger voltage than A2. the difference is serious. If you set 1.1415 in the BIOS, then in slot A2 there will be 1.415-1.43, and on slot B2, 1.43-1.46 volts. I understand this is a design error?
> 
> memory in slot B2 is heated more by 2-3 degrees always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this means that there will always be problems with memory stabilization at higher frequencies


On my board, I have 4 DIMMs and my B2 slot is currently 3 degrees colder than my B1 slot.


----------



## Karagra

Has anyone managed to get their memory to 3600mhz stable on the new 0020 beta bios? If so can someone send me their bios setup so I can compare?
My ram is GSkill Trident Z RGB F4-3600C16D-16GTZR


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> On my board, I have 4 DIMMs and my B2 slot is currently 3 degrees colder than my B1 slot.


iv notice this as well but mine are 40.3c and 37.8C for Dim slot 1A and Slot B


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *@Elmor*
> 
> the fourth memory slot (B2) receives a larger voltage than A2. the difference is serious. If you set 1.1415 in the BIOS, then in slot A2 there will be 1.415-1.43, and on slot B2, 1.43-1.46 volts. I understand this is a design error?
> 
> memory in slot B2 is heated more by 2-3 degrees always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this means that there will always be problems with memory stabilization at higher frequencies


that would explain my issues with termination on my 4th dimm as well as ?potentially? ?validating? my intial testing method (still haven't gotten around to gettin hci deluxe, probably won't be able to until next week) but its definitely worth investigating unfortunatly I don't own a multimeter with thin enough nor do I have the supplies to make one (I'm assuming thats how your getting your readings). although given the memory vrm is right next to b2 I'd wager the higher voltage reading might just be a peak voltage from being so close which might require a-specific termination to adjust from it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> That isn't possible, unless there is some kind of physical damage on board.
> There is a single VRM for the DIMMs and the same output voltage goes to all four slots.
> 
> B2 slot is furthest away from the from the CPU, so it generally gets the least amount of air flow which escapes from the CPU cooler.
> 
> Also remember that the software voltage readings on this board have 21.8mV LSB accuracy. Therefore e.g. 1.4500V reading can be anything between 1.428V - 1.472V actual.


as always its a pleasure to see you around, do take your coat off and stay a while no?








getting back on topic, as someone who's running a closed loop and has a fan drawing air out above the ram I too see a granular difference in heat away from the cpu irregardless which makes not as much sense as say someone with a tall air cooler. but I do agree with you there as far as voltages are concerned but as 1usmus work with termination and frequency noise has shown if there is an actual difference in voltage and noise from dimm to dimm its worth investigating based off this preliminary read

edit: I was just looking back at the last couple of pages or so I have missed as this was my first chance today, somehow skipping over two pages not once but twice so... take everything I said here as if I wrote it like 8 hours ago and I have since read the last too pages yeah?


----------



## hurricane28

After some modification to the RAM i finally got it stable at 3466 MHz CL14 again











Its running snappier and faster than ever. I knew RAM plays a big role in Ryzen performance but never expected this big to be honest..

3.950 GHz is the max my CPU can do unfortunately.. That being said, i get higher scores in Cinebench R15 at 3.950 GHz compared to 4 GHz, guess it can't get stable enough at that speed so i settle at 3.950 GHz for now until some magic BIOS allows me to overclock more.


----------



## WR-HW95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> Got a RMA for my CPU: UA 1707PGT => Ryzen compilation segfaults: Positive RMA experience (replacement doesn't have the issue) and send it to Netherlands. Next 10 days without PC.
> 
> I hope for a better IMC sample


I got week 37 replacement for my week 7 1800x.
New one have better IMC. I can now go T1+GD on 3200MHz with 4x16Gb, but cpu its self is bad overclocker.

Edit.
About the 0020 bios... went to it from 9920 and didn´t lose or gain anything, so it works fine.








in 9920 tCKE? was 0 by default and its 8 in 0020. 1 is now minium to set.


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> After some modification to the RAM i finally got it stable at 3466 MHz CL14 again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its running snappier and faster than ever. I knew RAM plays a big role in Ryzen performance but never expected this big to be honest..
> 
> 3.950 GHz is the max my CPU can do unfortunately.. That being said, i get higher scores in Cinebench R15 at 3.950 GHz compared to 4 GHz, guess it can't get stable enough at that speed so i settle at 3.950 GHz for now until some magic BIOS allows me to overclock more.


Can you post your ram configuration for 3466 cl14? pleaaaase


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WR-HW95*
> 
> I got week 37 replacement for my week 7 1800x.
> New one have better IMC. I can now go T1+GD on 3200MHz with 4x16Gb, but cpu its self is bad overclocker.


A dream would be 3333CL14 on my DR 2x16GB sticks like @1usmus uses. CPU OC is second


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Can you post your ram configuration for 3466 cl14? pleaaaase


Sure thing bro, here they are:


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Sure thing bro, here they are:


Thanks!!!

Rest parameter on auto? 53,3ohm, 24,24,24,24, rqz5, etc....ram voltage?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> Rest parameter on auto? 53,3ohm, 24,24,24,24, rqz5, etc....ram voltage?


Here are all my settings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [39.50]
Performance Bias [None]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3466MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
- CPU Core Voltage Override [1.38125]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.20000] 1.05
DRAM Voltage [1.45000] 1.415 and boot dram
1.8V PLL Voltage [1.80000]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]

Mem Over Clock Fail Count [4]
DRAM CAS# Latency [15] 14
[/B]DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [15] 14
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [15] 14
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [15] 14
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [35] 30
Trc_SM [54]
TrrdS_SM [6]
TrrdL_SM [9]
Tfaw_SM [36]
TwtrS_SM [4]
TwtrL_SM [12]
Twr_SM [12]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [2]
TwrwrScl_SM [2]
Trfc_SM [333] 277
Trfc2_SM [192]
Trfc4_SM [115]
Tcwl_SM [14]
Trtp_SM [8] 12
Trdwr_SM [8]
Twrrd_SM [3]
TwrwrSc_SM [1]
TwrwrSd_SM [7]
TwrwrDd_SM [7]
TrdrdSc_SM [1]
TrdrdSd_SM [5]
TrdrdDd_SM [5]
Tcke_SM [6] 1
ProcODT_SM [60 ohm] 53
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [Rtt_Nom Disable]
RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
RttPark [RZQ/5]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [Auto] 30
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [Auto] 30
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [Auto] 30
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [Auto] 30
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [Auto] 0.900
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto] 0.900
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto] 1.800



Good luck


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Here are all my settings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [39.50]
> Performance Bias [None]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3466MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
> - CPU Core Voltage Override [1.38125]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.20000] 1.05
> DRAM Voltage [1.45000] 1.415 and boot dram
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [1.80000]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> 
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [4]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [15] 14
> [/B]DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [15] 14
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [15] 14
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [15] 14
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [35] 30
> Trc_SM [54]
> TrrdS_SM [6]
> TrrdL_SM [9]
> Tfaw_SM [36]
> TwtrS_SM [4]
> TwtrL_SM [12]
> Twr_SM [12]
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [2]
> TwrwrScl_SM [2]
> Trfc_SM [333] 277
> Trfc2_SM [192]
> Trfc4_SM [115]
> Tcwl_SM [14]
> Trtp_SM [8] 12
> Trdwr_SM [8]
> Twrrd_SM [3]
> TwrwrSc_SM [1]
> TwrwrSd_SM [7]
> TwrwrDd_SM [7]
> TrdrdSc_SM [1]
> TrdrdSd_SM [5]
> TrdrdDd_SM [5]
> Tcke_SM [6] 1
> ProcODT_SM [60 ohm] 53
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [Rtt_Nom Disable]
> RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
> RttPark [RZQ/5]
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [Auto] 30
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [Auto] 30
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [Auto] 30
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [Auto] 30
> VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [Auto] 0.900
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto] 0.900
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto] 1.800
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck


You'r the best!!! Thanks


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> You'r the best!!! Thanks


Thnx, let me know if it worked for you. Good luck


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx, let me know if it worked for you. Good luck


add that you need to enter that is signed on the right
otherwise it's easy to get confused








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> A dream would be 3333CL14 on my DR 2x16GB sticks like @1usmus uses. CPU OC is second


http://dropmefiles.com/FVz18 my current profile









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> that would explain my issues with termination on my 4th dimm as well as ?potentially? ?validating? my intial testing method (still haven't gotten around to gettin hci deluxe, probably won't be able to until next week) but its definitely worth investigating unfortunatly I don't own a multimeter with thin enough nor do I have the supplies to make one (I'm assuming thats how your getting your readings). although given the memory vrm is right next to b2 I'd wager the higher voltage reading might just be a peak voltage from being so close which might require a-specific termination to adjust from it
> as always its a pleasure to see you around, do take your coat off and stay a while no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting back on topic, as someone who's running a closed loop and has a fan drawing air out above the ram I too see a granular difference in heat away from the cpu irregardless which makes not as much sense as say someone with a tall air cooler. but I do agree with you there as far as voltages are concerned but as 1usmus work with termination and frequency noise has shown if there is an actual difference in voltage and noise from dimm to dimm its worth investigating based off this preliminary read
> 
> edit: I was just looking back at the last couple of pages or so I have missed as this was my first chance today, somehow skipping over two pages not once but twice so... take everything I said here as if I wrote it like 8 hours ago and I have since read the last too pages yeah?


you are right, the length of the conductor is different to all slots. maybe a different resistor was added to each slot

there is a *"Dram tune"* setting in bios, I understand this is the setting of the resistors for each slot? or I'm wrong?


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> http://dropmefiles.com/FVz18 my current profile


A CMO file? Because all settings are saved? What about your signature? Are the settings there up-to-date?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> A CMO file? Because all settings are saved? What about your signature? Are the settings there up-to-date?


this is the simplest solution, the processor is overclocked in this version to 3.8 GHz
the only requirement is 0020 bios


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> this is the simplest solution, the processor is overclocked in this version to 3.8 GHz
> the only requirement is 0020 bios


Iw got no small multimeter but after work ill try to swap ddrs from A2/B2 in to A1/B1 and see how that works


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> After some modification to the RAM i finally got it stable at 3466 MHz CL14 again


What modifications are these? I have not been able to run 3466-C14 since the BIOS version that made SCL 2T unstable at that frequency.

Just to mention it: My dimm 3's temperature always was higher under load than dimm 2. I reported this here several months ago. No CPU fan here (AIO cooler). I would expect it to be the other way around, because dimm 3 is closer to the whole CPU socket and PWM area and thus should be more affected by their temperatures spreading over the mainboard copper. On the other hand the rear chassis exhaust fan may pull a bit more air alongside dimm 2, while in turn dimm 3 is closer to the front grill. No idea about the true airflow of my case, but the fact remains that dimm 3 is always a bit more hot.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> What modifications are these? I have not been able to run 3466-C14 since the BIOS version that made SCL 2T unstable at that frequency.
> 
> Just to mention it: My dimm 3's temperature always was higher under load than dimm 2. I reported this here several months ago. No CPU fan here (AIO cooler). I would expect it to be the other way around, because dimm 3 is closer to the whole CPU socket and PWM area and thus should be more affected by their temperatures spreading over the mainboard copper. On the other hand the rear chassis exhaust fan may pull a bit more air alongside dimm 2, while in turn dimm 3 is closer to the front grill. No idea about the true airflow of my case, but the fact remains that dimm 3 is always a bit more hot.


I posted my settings on the previous page..

One dimm can always run hotter than the other due to various factors. My dimm 3 is a tad warmer than dimm 2 which is nothing to worry about since dimm 3 is closest to the socket and get warmer, quite logical if you ask me..

If temp difference is higher than 5-10 c i would be worried, 2-3 c difference can be in the accuracy of the sensor itself, it always has fluctuations and i think 2-3 difference is within margin or error to be honest.


----------



## Timur Born

Yes, thanks for posting the settings. I rather wondered what you had to change, though?

And I got my 2s and 3s all mixed up. Anyway, I don't worry about the temp difference, likely the sockets spreading heat to the closer dimm and the difference isn't too high.


----------



## hurricane28

Its all in the settings i provided, i changed almost everything..

Exactly, no worries. What worries me is the rather high PCH temp, its hitting 41 c idle and during gaming it hits higher than 50 c..


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its all in the settings i provided, i changed almost everything..
> 
> Exactly, no worries. What worries me is the rather high PCH temp, its hitting 41 c idle and during gaming it hits higher than 50 c..


That's actually rather low PCH temp for a C6H. Mine get's to ~60°C when the graphics card is blowing hot air onto it, 48°C in idle. All this at about 20°C room temp. But I agree, in general the PCH temps on this board are quite high.


----------



## kaseki

@1usmus et al re DRAM slot voltages:

Apologies in advance but I am forced to ask, were all four slots populated with DRAM cards, or were only the slots that were measured populated, or were the slots all unpopulated? Was the measurement to local "ground" on the connector, or to some chassis point.

Generally, a power supply output would not have a resistor in series, other than that of the traces themselves. The trace layout may get to B2 first before continuing to the lower designated connectors. Further, if there is a reference feedback to the VRMs, it cannot be from every connector, but from one point on the trace. This might have an influence.


----------



## Ryoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> That's actually rather low PCH temp for a C6H. Mine get's to ~60°C when the graphics card is blowing hot air onto it, 48°C in idle. All this at about 20°C room temp. But I agree, in general the PCH temps on this board are quite high.


It happen with most am4 mobo, like mine previous asrock x370 k4, the PCH is around 50c during idle.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> That's actually rather low PCH temp for a C6H. Mine get's to ~60°C when the graphics card is blowing hot air onto it, 48°C in idle. All this at about 20°C room temp. But I agree, in general the PCH temps on this board are quite high.


I get around 60 c too when i game.. Idk why there is a thermal sensor to be honest, i would rather have thermal sensor somewhere else instead..


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryoz*
> 
> It happen with most am4 mobo, like mine previous asrock x370 k4, the PCH is around 50c during idle.


Ah ok, thanks for clarification! I didn't know that it is more AM4/X370 related and thought it was specific to this board.


----------



## lordzed83

I dont think Temperature of DDR's is what we are on about but if 1 stick is getting lets say 1.425 and other is getting 1.430 volts makes it harder to get that SWEET SPOT. :/

I remember that when i was playing around with memory kits i tried a1/b1 and a2/b2 adn did nto see any difference tbh.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> @1usmus et al re DRAM slot voltages:
> 
> Apologies in advance but I am forced to ask, were all four slots populated with DRAM cards, or were only the slots that were measured populated, or were the slots all unpopulated? Was the measurement to local "ground" on the connector, or to some chassis point.
> 
> Generally, a power supply output would not have a resistor in series, other than that of the traces themselves. The trace layout may get to B2 first before continuing to the lower designated connectors. Further, if there is a reference feedback to the VRMs, it cannot be from every connector, but from one point on the trace. This might have an influence.


I did not measure empty slots. Memory is in A2 and B2 slots.I took the earth from the motherboard "GND".

Are you sure about this theory? (Generally, a power supply output would not have a resistor in series, other than that of the traces themselves. The trace layout may get to B2 first before continuing to the lower designated connectors. Further, if there is a reference feedback to the VRMs, it cannot be from every connector, but from one point on the trace. This might have an influence.)

I also found an interesting nuance, at the frequency 3333 memory loses stability when the temperature exceeds exactly 52 degrees, at the frequency of 3200 this problem is not present

Most likely it is PVT loss, which increase jitter
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I dont think Temperature of DDR's is what we are on about but if 1 stick is getting lets say 1.425 and other is getting 1.430 volts makes it harder to get that SWEET SPOT. :/
> 
> I remember that when i was playing around with memory kits i tried a1/b1 and a2/b2 adn did nto see any difference tbh.


my memory is in A2B2 slots, often it successfully trains on procODT 60, if you rearrange memory in places, then it will be able to train only at 68.6

in addition to the fact that the voltage is different for each slot, and the quality of the memory modules is different ... here is the horror


----------



## MNMadman

As far as RAM traces go (pun intended), they are not different lengths. All mainboard manufacturers have used equal-length RAM traces for years now. Asus calls it T-Topology and the others have their own names for it.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I did not measure empty slots. Memory is in A2 and B2 slots.I took the earth from the motherboard "GND".


The latter is a bit of a problem when it comes to absolute numbers, because you will get different GND levels from different GND lines of the motherboard. Should not be a problem for measuring the relative difference, albeit changing load states in between measurements of each dimm might affect the outcome. GND lines on motherboards change constantly relative to each other and especially relative to an earth line.


----------



## lordzed83

@1usmus swapoed to a1 b1 running memtest.

Took a photo of my ddrs cooling solutiob 4 ya













A silent 120mm red fan sorted lack of airflow with fans running at just 600rpm.


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx, let me know if it worked for you. Good luck


Not working...







F9 error and stock timmings... what can i do?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Not working...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F9 error and stock timmings... what can i do?


Idk man, need more information.

Also, plz put your rig in your sig, here's how to do it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig

This way we know what hardware you are running and can help you better not having to ask every time.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Would you guys go from an X370 Taichi to an Asus Crosshair 6 Hero if the price was right? I am using an 1700X with a Noctua NH-D15 air cooler.


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Idk man, need more information.
> 
> Also, plz put your rig in your sig, here's how to do it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig
> 
> This way we know what hardware you are running and can help you better not having to ask every time.


Done... Thanks... Here is my Rig


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> The latter is a bit of a problem when it comes to absolute numbers, because you will get different GND levels from different GND lines of the motherboard. Should not be a problem for measuring the relative difference, albeit changing load states in between measurements of each dimm might affect the outcome. GND lines on motherboards change constantly relative to each other and especially relative to an earth line.


If we take the earth from the molex pin, the values do not change
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> @1usmus swapoed to a1 b1 running memtest.
> 
> Took a photo of my ddrs cooling solutiob 4 ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A silent 120mm red fan sorted lack of airflow with fans running at just 600rpm.


wow








it is necessary to patent this style









what result? helps?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> If we take the earth from the molex pin, the values do not change


Which molex pin is that?


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> The latter is a bit of a problem when it comes to absolute numbers, because you will get different GND levels from different GND lines of the motherboard. Should not be a problem for measuring the relative difference, albeit changing load states in between measurements of each dimm might affect the outcome. GND lines on motherboards change constantly relative to each other and especially relative to an earth line.


Exactly - GND plane is not made from superconductor







and everybody who works with electronics know how many problems wrong grounding can make.
1usmus - you should measure voltage using GND from given slot as reference - not some random global point.


----------



## lordzed83

@1usmus My water loop hose got fan holding against br burner








Ean memtest ect cant see no difference. My DDR's dont have temperature sensor so hard 2 check if its better or worse








But deffo helps with temperatures i was getting errors much sooner when playing around with 3600 on memory. Like in first minutes now gotten error pass 300% mark


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Exactly - GND plane is not made from superconductor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and everybody who works with electronics know how many problems wrong grounding can make.
> 1usmus - you should measure voltage using GND from given slot as reference - not some random global point.


Very true, but at the same time it should be the same level offshoot across all 4 slots voltage wise unless a2 and b2 are on separate ground planes, if nothing else 1usmus readings are +/- 0.01~.0050 off actual


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Exactly - GND plane is not made from superconductor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and everybody who works with electronics know how many problems wrong grounding can make.
> 1usmus - you should measure voltage using GND from given slot as reference - not some random global point.
> 
> 
> 
> Very true, but at the same time it should be the same level offshoot across all 4 slots voltage wise unless a2 and b2 are on separate ground planes, if nothing else 1usmus readings are +/- 0.01~.0050 off actual
Click to expand...

Comparisons of measurements against an arbitrary ground point should represent valid differences, relative to that ground point, but not necessarily of the voltages actually seen by the cards if we are to assume that the traces have some resistance, particularly if the resistance changes from one slot to the next if they are all at different positions on the same power bus.

In my view, given the VRM quantization level of 22 mV, more or less, if stability seems impacted by differences of 5 to 10 mV, then one's system is not very stable. Stability needs to be assured over the range of temperatures and voltages that can occur during normal operation of the board. I would also assert that small differences in voltage are inevitable, and do not represent some egregious electrical engineering design error. Circuits are normally designed with margin for variation in components and operating conditions, at some baseline, but the margin may be pretty thin once one gets significantly past the baseline, such as into the over 3200 MT/s regime. Even if voltages across the DRAM cards were identical, the components on the cards are likely to not be identical and have different stability margins at a particular voltage and frequency.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Comparisons of measurements against an arbitrary ground point should represent valid differences, relative to that ground point, but not necessarily of the voltages actually seen by the cards if we are to assume that the traces have some resistance, particularly if the resistance changes from one slot to the next if they are all at different positions on the same power bus.
> 
> In my view, given the VRM quantization level of 22 mV, more or less, if stability seems impacted by differences of 5 to 10 mV, then one's system is not very stable. Stability needs to be assured over the range of temperatures and voltages that can occur during normal operation of the board. I would also assert that small differences in voltage are inevitable, and do not represent some egregious electrical engineering design error. Circuits are normally designed with margin for variation in components and operating conditions, at some baseline, but the margin may be pretty thin once one gets significantly past the baseline, such as into the over 3200 MT/s regime. Even if voltages across the DRAM cards were identical, the components on the cards are likely to not be identical and have different stability margins at a particular voltage and frequency.


quite true, but we're still talking in excess of of .03-.05 volts which is a fair bit greater then then .0022 and .001 volts which in lays the problem. I'd wager there is greater overall tolerance in my ram in particular at these ranges at upwards to .03/.025 but anything exceeding that is where I see issues.

this is pure conjecture at this point as I have no idea how the board/memtest86+ registers memory chips on along the dimm but in the 28g-30g range which I figure is the fourth dimm on my board and is more than the likely the second to last memory chip on it is where I see the same error as a result of voltage over/undershoot/improper termination/ect as I get an error bit of 1 in the first value of the same set of address to some varying amounts (ex right now I'm only seeing 1 error after three passes along the same section of using test 9 all core and only 1 error every other pass)

at the moment I'm running 3466cas14 with gear down enabled(auto) at 1.415volts with procodt set to 53.3omhs, a rqz of 7/off/5, and cldo set to auto

if I set ram voltage any lower I'll start seeing error bit 8 in the third address which I wager is me falling out of the memory hole I dug


----------



## elmor

Beta BIOS 3008 for C6H/C6HWIFI/C6E

AGESA 1.0.7.1, temperature offset fixed after S3 resume, GPU Post function fixed, 0d with some GPUs fixed

http://www.mediafire.com/file/f95motjmh211e7h/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3008.zip (SHA256 26c933fbc19b9774ae4cfd37d55daac6b9611dc98e05601c799453fdbb9860b4)
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ntn6i3jiub610ai/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-3008.zip (SHA256 bda12843afdb6363a4dc1f9bebe75a224356e3b05a3bf3562b0718858ef3d2ad)
http://www.mediafire.com/file/yj22ld2rmmedp01/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-3008.zip (SHA256 bf895d7a4c1b0bbd3d2e8b148be565072ffdcb1bd161d7a24918822118a3668d)

edit: Add checksums


----------



## beardlessduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Test BIOS 0070 with AGESA 1.0.7.2a, guys who got stuck at 0d see if this will work better. SIO Temp offset after S3 resume still not fixed. (sha256 ab5c7a5e92dbe453e34d9eda64d78df23a2db0f6928eb9f577a63869fe7e308b)
> 
> *CPU Ratio adjustments in BIOS does not work*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Beta BIOS 3008 for C6H/C6HWIFI/C6E
> 
> AGESA 1.0.7.1, temperature offset fixed after S3 resume, GPU Post function fixed, 0d with some GPUs fixed
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/f95motjmh211e7h/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3008.zip
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/ntn6i3jiub610ai/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-3008.zip
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/yj22ld2rmmedp01/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-3008.zip


Just to confirm, is this BIOS 3008 AGESA 1.0.7.1 or 1.0.7.2a, like in the 0070 beta? Also does 3008 support CPU ratio adjustment?

Thanks!


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beardlessduck*
> 
> Just to confirm, is this BIOS 3008 AGESA 1.0.7.1 or 1.0.7.2a, like in the 0070 beta? Also does 3008 support CPU ratio adjustment?
> 
> Thanks!


It's written right there. The CPU Ratio problem is an issue with 1.0.7.2a AGESA.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Beta BIOS 3008 for C6H/C6HWIFI/C6E
> 
> AGESA 1.0.7.1, temperature offset fixed after S3 resume, GPU Post function fixed, 0d with some GPUs fixed
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/f95motjmh211e7h/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3008.zip
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/ntn6i3jiub610ai/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-3008.zip
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/yj22ld2rmmedp01/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-3008.zip


Amazing timing elmor.

I thought "hmm, maybe a new BIOS is out".

LOL, 34 minutes ago.... Nice bro.


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Beta BIOS 3008 for C6H/C6HWIFI/C6E
> 
> AGESA 1.0.7.1, temperature offset fixed after S3 resume, GPU Post function fixed, 0d with some GPUs fixed


Great Elmor!!! It's time to flashhhhhh!!!!


----------



## nexxusty

Hmmm..... I just flashed using Ez Flash and I cannot enter UEFI now.... just hangs with 03 Status code.

Odd...

Attempting to flash via USB BIOS Flashback.

*edit*

Ugh.... Nope.... Still cannot enter UEFI. Flashing back 1701...... 1701 works fine.

Trying again.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Flashed 3008 through ez flash from 1701, after resetting to defaults and then a clear CMOS.

Working just fine so far, we'll see.

edit:


Same stable overclock on 1701 seems to be stable with 3008, or at least hasn't instafailed stress tests, this is a good sign. Will test further.
P-state overclock works again, it was broken in 0020
W10 1709 task manager reports 4.8GHz for a 3.8GHz overclock and 3.2GHz for 1.55GHz idle, lol, that's not actually a problem as everything else reports 3800MHz and the rest of the p-states as expected.

Just measured some voltages on the back of the socket with a DMM, directly on the capacitors. There are caps for vcore, vSOC, and vDIMM, big fat and easy to measure.


1.375v vcore as set in BIOS droops down to 1.362v under P95 28.10 128k in place load with LLC auto, no need for LLC as The Stilt said a while ago.
1.10v vSOC in BIOS measures around 1.1v all the time either idle or load with LLC auto, that's perfect
Memory, on the other hand.. 1.425v set in BIOS results in *!!!!! 1.444v !!!!!* idle on the caps at the back of the CPU, and *!!!!! 1.452v !!!!!* idle right on the output choke in the memory VRM. Under load (P95 blend w/ 14GB of memory) it measures *!!!!! 1.472v !!!!!* at the back of the CPU and *!!!!! 1.499v !!!!!* on the memory VRM output. That's some insane LLC being applied with no option in the BIOS to control.
I mean, these are DC voltages being measured, so it's not possible to fool the DMM as it would happen with AC voltages where it would be useless to make a precise measurement unless it was a very good DMM. Maximum absolute voltage for B-die memory according to its datasheet is 1.5v, this is a problem. I think I'll find a BIOS setting that measures 1.4v at the memory VRM output then stick to that.. or just go back to mediocre 1.35v XMP profile timings (3466 16-18-18-38 2T and loose secondaries/tertiaries, yuck) that are crap and stable with these lower voltages.

This is not exclusive to 3008, it also happens on older BIOSes.

Bye bye stable Stilt's tight 3466MHz 15-16-16-36 1T overclock, it was nice to enjoy you. I'm not risking long term memory degradation even though I have lots of airflow over the area, B-die isn't cheap. I'll probably stick to 1.35v as it is likely to be around 1.4-1.42v actual voltage so that's where I'm drawing the line.


----------



## KJx89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Beta BIOS 3008 for C6H/C6HWIFI/C6E
> 
> AGESA 1.0.7.1, temperature offset fixed after S3 resume, GPU Post function fixed, 0d with some GPUs fixed
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/f95motjmh211e7h/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3008.zip (SHA256 26c933fbc19b9774ae4cfd37d55daac6b9611dc98e05601c799453fdbb9860b4)
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/ntn6i3jiub610ai/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-3008.zip (SHA256 bda12843afdb6363a4dc1f9bebe75a224356e3b05a3bf3562b0718858ef3d2ad)
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/yj22ld2rmmedp01/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-3008.zip (SHA256 bf895d7a4c1b0bbd3d2e8b148be565072ffdcb1bd161d7a24918822118a3668d)
> 
> edit: Add checksums


Finally








Thank youuuu








Regards
Kappa


----------



## bbowseroctacore

thanx Elmore - will give the extreme an update tonight


----------



## nexxusty

I cant get into UEFI no matter what I do with 3008 installed.

Sigh.....

Was looking forward to this.

I just can't figure out why someone else's board would boot but mine will not.
My EC is 312.... I don't understand this.


----------



## Naeem

senes Mi enabled and valeu 272 will give wrong temps ? on 1800x ?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> senes Mi enabled and valeu 272 will give wrong temps ? on 1800x ?


Yes, you should always disable this sense MI.. IMO They should never provide something like this.. I mean, who thought it was a great idea to show 20 c offset on temps..


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes, you should always disable this sense MI.. IMO They should never provide something like this.. I mean, who thought it was a great idea to show 20 c offset on temps..


it is kinda confusing as in past i read it here it needs to be enabled on X series cpus to get correct cpu temp ?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Beta BIOS 3008 for C6H/C6HWIFI/C6E
> 
> AGESA 1.0.7.1, temperature offset fixed after S3 resume, GPU Post function fixed, 0d with some GPUs fixed
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/f95motjmh211e7h/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3008.zip (SHA256 26c933fbc19b9774ae4cfd37d55daac6b9611dc98e05601c799453fdbb9860b4)
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/ntn6i3jiub610ai/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-3008.zip (SHA256 bda12843afdb6363a4dc1f9bebe75a224356e3b05a3bf3562b0718858ef3d2ad)
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/yj22ld2rmmedp01/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-3008.zip (SHA256 bf895d7a4c1b0bbd3d2e8b148be565072ffdcb1bd161d7a24918822118a3668d)
> 
> edit: Add checksums


later shift so flashed with no problems from 0020 will do some testing later or.

OFC fan setting still not working good


----------



## Disassociative

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> it is kinda confusing as in past i read it here it needs to be enabled on X series cpus to get correct cpu temp ?


That was before the 20 degree offset got removed in later BIOS versions. Now it's kinda useless.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr. Vodka*
> 
> Flashed 3008 through ez flash from 1701, after resetting to defaults and then a clear CMOS.
> 
> Working just fine so far, we'll see.
> 
> edit:
> 
> 
> Same stable overclock on 1701 seems to be stable with 3008, or at least hasn't instafailed stress tests, this is a good sign. Will test further.
> P-state overclock works again, it was broken in 0020
> W10 1709 task manager reports 4.8GHz for a 3.8GHz overclock and 3.2GHz for 1.55GHz idle, lol, that's not actually a problem as everything else reports 3800MHz and the rest of the p-states as expected.
> 
> Just measured some voltages on the back of the socket with a DMM, directly on the capacitors. There are caps for vcore, vSOC, and vDIMM, big fat and easy to measure.
> 
> 
> 1.375v vcore as set in BIOS droops down to 1.362v under P95 28.10 128k in place load with LLC auto, no need for LLC as The Stilt said a while ago.
> 1.10v vSOC in BIOS measures around 1.1v all the time either idle or load with LLC auto, that's perfect
> Memory, on the other hand.. 1.425v set in BIOS results in *!!!!! 1.444v !!!!!* idle on the caps at the back of the CPU, and *!!!!! 1.452v !!!!!* idle right on the output choke in the memory VRM. Under load (P95 blend w/ 14GB of memory) it measures *!!!!! 1.472v !!!!!* at the back of the CPU and *!!!!! 1.499v !!!!!* on the memory VRM output. That's some insane LLC being applied with no option in the BIOS to control.
> I mean, these are DC voltages being measured, so it's not possible to fool the DMM as it would happen with AC voltages where it would be useless to make a precise measurement unless it was a very good DMM. Maximum absolute voltage for B-die memory according to its datasheet is 1.5v, this is a problem. I think I'll find a BIOS setting that measures 1.4v at the memory VRM output then stick to that.. or just go back to mediocre 1.35v XMP profile timings (3466 16-18-18-38 2T and loose secondaries/tertiaries, yuck) that are crap and stable with these lower voltages.
> 
> This is not exclusive to 3008, it also happens on older BIOSes.
> 
> Bye bye stable Stilt's tight 3466MHz 15-16-16-36 1T overclock, it was nice to enjoy you. I'm not risking long term memory degradation even though I have lots of airflow over the area, B-die isn't cheap. I'll probably stick to 1.35v as it is likely to be around 1.4-1.42v actual voltage so that's where I'm drawing the line.


Thank you for measuring. But could you still check the voltage on each slot? is it different or identical?

I think that the voltage above 1.45 harms the integrity of the signal. This is a very bad step, dear amd


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr. Vodka*
> 
> Flashed 3008 through ez flash from 1701, after resetting to defaults and then a clear CMOS.
> 
> Working just fine so far, we'll see.
> 
> edit:
> 
> 
> Same stable overclock on 1701 seems to be stable with 3008, or at least hasn't instafailed stress tests, this is a good sign. Will test further.
> P-state overclock works again, it was broken in 0020
> W10 1709 task manager reports 4.8GHz for a 3.8GHz overclock and 3.2GHz for 1.55GHz idle, lol, that's not actually a problem as everything else reports 3800MHz and the rest of the p-states as expected.
> 
> Just measured some voltages on the back of the socket with a DMM, directly on the capacitors. There are caps for vcore, vSOC, and vDIMM, big fat and easy to measure.
> 
> 
> 1.375v vcore as set in BIOS droops down to 1.362v under P95 28.10 128k in place load with LLC auto, no need for LLC as The Stilt said a while ago.
> 1.10v vSOC in BIOS measures around 1.1v all the time either idle or load with LLC auto, that's perfect
> Memory, on the other hand.. 1.425v set in BIOS results in *!!!!! 1.444v !!!!!* idle on the caps at the back of the CPU, and *!!!!! 1.452v !!!!!* idle right on the output choke in the memory VRM. Under load (P95 blend w/ 14GB of memory) it measures *!!!!! 1.472v !!!!!* at the back of the CPU and *!!!!! 1.499v !!!!!* on the memory VRM output. That's some insane LLC being applied with no option in the BIOS to control.
> I mean, these are DC voltages being measured, so it's not possible to fool the DMM as it would happen with AC voltages where it would be useless to make a precise measurement unless it was a very good DMM. Maximum absolute voltage for B-die memory according to its datasheet is 1.5v, this is a problem. I think I'll find a BIOS setting that measures 1.4v at the memory VRM output then stick to that.. or just go back to mediocre 1.35v XMP profile timings (3466 16-18-18-38 2T and loose secondaries/tertiaries, yuck) that are crap and stable with these lower voltages.
> 
> This is not exclusive to 3008, it also happens on older BIOSes.
> 
> Bye bye stable Stilt's tight 3466MHz 15-16-16-36 1T overclock, it was nice to enjoy you. I'm not risking long term memory degradation even though I have lots of airflow over the area, B-die isn't cheap. I'll probably stick to 1.35v as it is likely to be around 1.4-1.42v actual voltage so that's where I'm drawing the line.


Thnx for your input.

Can you now tell me how you measured this? I am curious as to how and where you measured it in order for me to measure too.

Thnx in advanced.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *Now Stilt will come and say that "this can not be."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Thank you for measuring. But could you still check the voltage on each slot? is it different or identical?
> 
> I think that the voltage above 1.45 harms the integrity of the signal. This is a very bad step, dear amd


The bold: i don't want to start anything but that is kinda uncalled for man, kinda rude too if i am honest. I understand what you are trying to say here but this is not necessary.

Would you plz adjust it?

Thnx


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> it is kinda confusing as in past i read it here it needs to be enabled on X series cpus to get correct cpu temp ?


It isn't confusing to be honest, If i remember correctly The Stilt said several times in this thread to disable this on X and non X models for better temp readings.
I can look it up if you want me to.


----------



## 1usmus

NOT BAD









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> The bold: i don't want to start anything but that is kinda uncalled for man, kinda rude too if i am honest. I understand what you are trying to say here but this is not necessary.
> 
> Would you plz adjust it?
> 
> Thnx


dude, this is a joke


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr. Vodka*
> 
> Flashed 3008 through ez flash from 1701, after resetting to defaults and then a clear CMOS.
> 
> Working just fine so far, we'll see.
> 
> edit:
> 
> 
> Same stable overclock on 1701 seems to be stable with 3008, or at least hasn't instafailed stress tests, this is a good sign. Will test further.
> P-state overclock works again, it was broken in 0020
> W10 1709 task manager reports 4.8GHz for a 3.8GHz overclock and 3.2GHz for 1.55GHz idle, lol, that's not actually a problem as everything else reports 3800MHz and the rest of the p-states as expected.
> 
> Just measured some voltages on the back of the socket with a DMM, directly on the capacitors. There are caps for vcore, vSOC, and vDIMM, big fat and easy to measure.
> 
> 
> 1.375v vcore as set in BIOS droops down to 1.362v under P95 28.10 128k in place load with LLC auto, no need for LLC as The Stilt said a while ago.
> 1.10v vSOC in BIOS measures around 1.1v all the time either idle or load with LLC auto, that's perfect
> Memory, on the other hand.. 1.425v set in BIOS results in *!!!!! 1.444v !!!!!* idle on the caps at the back of the CPU, and *!!!!! 1.452v !!!!!* idle right on the output choke in the memory VRM. Under load (P95 blend w/ 14GB of memory) it measures *!!!!! 1.472v !!!!!* at the back of the CPU and *!!!!! 1.499v !!!!!* on the memory VRM output. That's some insane LLC being applied with no option in the BIOS to control.
> I mean, these are DC voltages being measured, so it's not possible to fool the DMM as it would happen with AC voltages where it would be useless to make a precise measurement unless it was a very good DMM. Maximum absolute voltage for B-die memory according to its datasheet is 1.5v, this is a problem. I think I'll find a BIOS setting that measures 1.4v at the memory VRM output then stick to that.. or just go back to mediocre 1.35v XMP profile timings (3466 16-18-18-38 2T and loose secondaries/tertiaries, yuck) that are crap and stable with these lower voltages.
> 
> This is not exclusive to 3008, it also happens on older BIOSes.
> 
> Bye bye stable Stilt's tight 3466MHz 15-16-16-36 1T overclock, it was nice to enjoy you. I'm not risking long term memory degradation even though I have lots of airflow over the area, B-die isn't cheap. I'll probably stick to 1.35v as it is likely to be around 1.4-1.42v actual voltage so that's where I'm drawing the line.


Where do you place the negative probe? Those values are way off.

ProbeIt - Idle 1.427V Load 1.436V
MLCC by DIMM slots - Idle 1.427V Load 1.436V
MLCC by DRAM IC - Idle 1.427V Load 1.436V

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> I cant get into UEFI no matter what I do with 3008 installed.
> 
> Sigh.....
> 
> Was looking forward to this.
> 
> I just can't figure out why someone else's board would boot but mine will not.
> My EC is 312.... I don't understand this.


No clue either, clear CMOS and remove battery?


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Where do you place the negative probe? Those values are way off.
> 
> ProbeIt - Idle 1.427V Load 1.436V
> MLCC by DIMM slots - Idle 1.427V Load 1.436V
> MLCC by DRAM IC - Idle 1.427V Load 1.436V
> No clue either, clear CMOS and remove battery?


Tried that my friend.

No dice.

3008 doesn't like my board.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Where do you place the negative probe? Those values are way off.
> 
> ProbeIt - Idle 1.427V Load 1.436V
> MLCC by DIMM slots - Idle 1.427V Load 1.436V
> MLCC by DRAM IC - Idle 1.427V Load 1.436V
> No clue either, clear CMOS and remove battery?


we are exactly talking about the chipset 370 and not 470 (Crosshair *VII*)? most people values are different from yours

I'll check the voltage on every slot today


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> 
> 
> NOT BAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude, this is a joke


I understand that but still i find it kinda offensive, thnx for editing that post









Now, can you tell me where did you measured your volts for CPU and RAM? I am curious and want to measure it myself. Can you also explain what voltage meter you use? I ask this as there are pretty useless meters out there which report incorrect voltages.

Thank you


----------



## zulex

I wonder why the newer bios the more required cpu voltage by around 0.01v. When I first purchased C6H, I was able to hit 4.0g with 1.4v. But, now I cant hit with 1.45v. I thought this was due to memory overclocking from 3200 to 3466. However, even if I go back to 3200 now, I cannot hit previous cpu clock 4g. I hope there will be some improvement in overclockability. I am not sure if I am among the few ones but I feel like overclockability is going worse.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> I wonder why the newer bios the more required cpu voltage by around 0.01v. When I first purchased C6H, I was able to hit 4.0g with 1.4v. But, now I cant hit with 1.45v. I thought this was due to memory overclocking from 3200 to 3466. However, even if I go back to 3200 now, I cannot hit previous cpu clock 4g. I hope there will be some improvement in overclockability. I am not sure if I am among the few ones but I feel like overclockability is going worse.


Well The more MHZ i squeeze out of my DDR's my cpu overclock goes down. With 3200 i can do 4ghz with 3466 i can do 3.95 does not matter what volts or settings i throw at it. Like with 3800 on cpu i can do 3600 on ddrs


----------



## Maxcielle

@elmor is this normal? The big space on the EC1 version ( M BEC-AM4-0310)


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> @elmor is this normal? The big space on the EC1 version ( M BEC-AM4-0310)


I dont think i have this space oO


----------



## Disassociative

I don’t have it either. That’s a weird bug


----------



## Maxcielle

Maybe that's why im having so many problems with my board. I takes me more than an hour and dozens of attemps to boot my computer. it's just too painful.

How can i update EC? any guide?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> Maybe that's why im having so many problems with my board. I takes me more than an hour and dozens of attemps to boot my computer. it's just too painful.
> 
> How can i update EC? any guide?


Messing around with EC is risking bricking board right @Elmor ?? Thats why update option was dissabled in later bioses if i remember good.

Shuiet someone bricked hes board like what 3 days ago messing around with EC version...

Even I would not mess around with EC atm. Tooo brick risky


----------



## 1usmus

*I shot a jitter phenomenon on video. When the 52 degree memory module reaches the platform, errors appear. This video can be a huge scandal.

https://youtu.be/nrVbyg4Vstg*


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> Maybe that's why im having so many problems with my board. I takes me more than an hour and dozens of attemps to boot my computer. it's just too painful.
> 
> How can i update EC? any guide?


Put 1701 BIOS on your flash drive and save the BIOS file as CH6.CAP. Put it in the USB BIOS port and power down PC. Push clear cmos on the back side of your board and reboot. If done correctly you should see that everything is set at default settings. Power down your PC, switch of the PSU and pull the cord from the PSU, pull the battery and let it sit like that for 5-10 minutes, put the battery back in and connect the PSU again and switch to on, flash BIOS using flash back in BIOS itself and you should be good to go.

If you done this report back.


----------



## Esenel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Well The more MHZ i squeeze out of my DDR's my cpu overclock goes down. With 3200 i can do 4ghz with 3466 i can do 3.95 does not matter what volts or settings i throw at it. Like with 3800 on cpu i can do 3600 on ddrs


For me the same. Bios 9920. I can bench CPU up to 4.1Ghz @1.5V with 3466 CL14. But only stable CPU OC ends at 3.95 Ghz @1.4V which is totally fine for me.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I understand that but still i find it kinda offensive, thnx for editing that post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, can you tell me where did you measured your volts for CPU and RAM? I am curious and want to measure it myself. Can you also explain what voltage meter you use? I ask this as there are pretty useless meters out there which report incorrect voltages.
> 
> Thank you


On the back of the motherboard I make measurements.
Devices: Ц4352 and UNI-T UT2102C


----------



## Esenel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *I shot a jitter phenomenon on video. When the 52 degree memory module reaches the platform, errors appear. This video can be a huge scandal.
> 
> https://youtu.be/nrVbyg4Vstg*


For me it looks exactly the same.
It is a reproducible phenomenon for me at 3466 Mhz CL14. At first I thought it was just my RAM not being capable of the OC, until I realized the errors just begin when the RAM is at 52.X°C.
Then I forced my fans to 100% during HCI Memtest and I passed the 400% without any error at ~47°C.


----------



## datspike

I was curious why my games are crashing, now I get it.

Stresstesting the memory with HCI+Unigine heaven now. LOL


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> @elmor is this normal? The big space on the EC1 version ( M BEC-AM4-0310)


I remember somebody else in this thread had same string errors and had many weird behaviors with mobo. AFAIR it was due to unstable OC.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esenel*
> 
> For me it looks exactly the same.
> It is a reproducible phenomenon for me at 3466 Mhz CL14. At first I thought it was just my RAM not being capable of the OC, until I realized the errors just begin when the RAM is at 52.X°C.
> Then I forced my fans to 100% during HCI Memtest and I passed the 400% without any error at ~47°C.


the problem is not quite in memory, I will now explain:

1. we use voltages significantly higher than recommended for XMP
2. motherboard overstates the voltage, why it is done - unknown
3. the bus is very sensitive to thermal noise ( the maximum that it is calculated is 3200 MHz )



this picture is an example of what happens when there is an overabundance of voltage or heat, the area for the data eye becomes unintentionally small

and the smaller the area the worse the stability

in my video, I specifically used the "command rate 2T" mode to increase the area of the eye data



But it did not help. The problem is exactly in the bus and IMC he can not stand overshoots/undershoot on the fronts.


----------



## wisepds

Yep, me too... i have disconnected all case fans to reach 52 ºC and yes... Ram K.O
With my normal airflow usually, rams are at 32ºC...
This is very serious...


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Well The more MHZ i squeeze out of my DDR's my cpu overclock goes down. With 3200 i can do 4ghz with 3466 i can do 3.95 does not matter what volts or settings i throw at it. Like with 3800 on cpu i can do 3600 on ddrs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> good. ths for the explanation. does only the ram cloock affects the cpu clock or the tighting of ram timings too?


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Put 1701 BIOS on your flash drive and save the BIOS file as CH6.CAP. Put it in the USB BIOS port and power down PC. Push clear cmos on the back side of your board and reboot. If done correctly you should see that everything is set at default settings. Power down your PC, switch of the PSU and pull the cord from the PSU, pull the battery and let it sit like that for 5-10 minutes, put the battery back in and connect the PSU again and switch to on, flash BIOS using flash back in BIOS itself and you should be good to go.
> 
> If you done this report back.


I have done this. Still at EC1 0310. Still the bug. You see the zero??
How can i update to EC1 0312??
I don't care if i have to RMA this piece of crap board. Tired. I give up.


----------



## maxrealliti

3008 https://valid.x86.fr/ga3h1q 120.4x33.25 cpu-z & HWiNFO64 show the same data. (Al Suite 3 shows correctly)
properties of Windows as well as on BIOS 0020 shows the speed of the processor 4343 at 120.4х33.25
latency and remained very high compared to 1006 and 1072 on the 0070 bios.
Cold boot passes without problems, until nothing else is found


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> I remember somebody else in this thread had same string errors and had many weird behaviors with mobo. AFAIR it was due to unstable OC.


I have NO overclock. Nothing.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> I have done this. Still at EC1 0310. Still the bug. You see the zero??
> How can i update to EC1 0312??
> I don't care if i have to RMA this piece of crap board. Tired. I give up.


http://www.mediafire.com/file/nsffgxwic59r8c1/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0096.zip
you need to install it (MBEC 312), then for example 3008 bios


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> I have done this. Still at EC1 0310. Still the bug. You see the zero??
> How can i update to EC1 0312??
> I don't care if i have to RMA this piece of crap board. Tired. I give up.


I am ALWAYS stuck at 0d. Always. Don't care if I need to RMA just need this board to work. At least to boot with optimized defaults.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/nsffgxwic59r8c1/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0096.zip
> you need to install it (MBEC 312), then for example 3008 bios


So I just download rename to C6H and then flash it. Then before i start the computer i flash 3008 same way?


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Would you guys go from an X370 Taichi to an Asus Crosshair 6 Hero if the price was right? I am using an 1700X with a Noctua NH-D15 air cooler.


Since I received no answer, I am going to go with assuming you guys answers would be no.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> So I just download rename to C6H and then flash it. Then before i start the computer i flash 3008 same way?


you do not need to rename anything, you need to download this file on USB, insert the USB flash drive into a special USB slot, which is marked with a rectangular frame and press the "BIOS"

this process will take some time, the light will blink. When everything is set, the light will stop flashing. Then you download the BIOS 3008 and install it also from the BIOS


----------



## Karagra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Since I received no answer, I am going to go with assuming you guys answers would be no.


You are asking a forums of people who went with the Crosshair over any other x370 board...... What do you think EVERYONE here would do? lol


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/nsffgxwic59r8c1/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0096.zip
> you need to install it (MBEC 312), then for example 3008 bios


What changed with MBEC 312 over 310?


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> You are asking a forums of people who went with the Crosshair over any other x370 board...... What do you think EVERYONE here would do? lol


Truth is, I did not expect anything one way or the other since I am using an X370 Taichi right now. If I were using a B350 board, that would be different though and a given. ")


----------



## Stag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Since I received no answer, I am going to go with assuming you guys answers would be no.


Use each and the answer is there both ?.

Pick your poison.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> I have done this. Still at EC1 0310. Still the bug. You see the zero??
> How can i update to EC1 0312??
> I don't care if i have to RMA this piece of crap board. Tired. I give up.


I would ask you to reset the BIOS and flash BIOS 9920 or 1501. You can use Easy Flash for 9920 or use Flash Back to get back to 1501. If you get 0d error then it's likely a problem with the display cable, port or power delivery to the graphics card,often because the user uses a Y-splitter to supply power instead of PCI-E power cables directly from the power supply.
I have EC310 on my motherboard and I'm happy with it.


----------



## Karagra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Truth is, I did not expect anything one way or the other since I am using an X370 Taichi right now. If I were using a B350 board, that would be different though and a given. ")


This is not a accurate answer but from what I have seen with other boards the Crosshair seems to have the least amount of issues with getting better ram frequency and timings... of course I have not looked at other boards forums in a few months.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Since I received no answer, I am going to go with assuming you guys answers would be no.


The real issue is what you can expect as a difference between your current board and the C6H. So, is it worth $250 is really the question. At this point, I would say no, and it would make more sense to wait for whatever the next generation chipset is for Ryzen chips, and then decide if the features are worth it. If we could re-allocate PCI Express lanes to allow for 2x16 for multi-GPU, then that would be something worth going for(turn off many things not being used to free up lanes). I don't have a M.2 drive in my system, so if I could re-allocate those, disable a bunch of the ports in the system, and then have the resources, I'd like that option.

If it were about deciding between the C6H and another board, I would go with another Asus over any other brand at this point, based on contact between Asus and this community, not to mention, flashback, pre-beta BIOS versions, and this community having a LOT of very helpful people who can really help.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> I am ALWAYS stuck at 0d. Always. Don't care if I need to RMA just need this board to work. At least to boot with optimized defaults.


This is why we have flashback. 0020 gave me 0d post codes as well, so went back a BIOS version and am back up and running.


----------



## Maxcielle

Done it.
First to 0096, booted.


Second to 3008, booted. 3008 takes longgggg time to boot but no errors so far with optimized defaults.


----------



## 1usmus

57,3 holy ****...


----------



## LicSqualo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Beta BIOS 3008 for C6H/C6HWIFI/C6E
> 
> AGESA 1.0.7.1, temperature offset fixed after S3 resume, GPU Post function fixed, 0d with some GPUs fixed
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/f95motjmh211e7h/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3008.zip (SHA256 26c933fbc19b9774ae4cfd37d55daac6b9611dc98e05601c799453fdbb9860b4)
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/ntn6i3jiub610ai/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-3008.zip (SHA256 bda12843afdb6363a4dc1f9bebe75a224356e3b05a3bf3562b0718858ef3d2ad)
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/yj22ld2rmmedp01/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-3008.zip (SHA256 bf895d7a4c1b0bbd3d2e8b148be565072ffdcb1bd161d7a24918822118a3668d)
> 
> edit: Add checksums


Flashed 3008 through ez-flash from 0052, load default settings and restart.

Working just fine so far, no problem at all at boot. No way to have 3600 simply bootable (1 hour of tentative







). I will do further test in the future.

Tried 3466 with TheStilt Fast presets timings of 3200 Mhz and no problems at all. The voltage is 1.40 and under load remain 1.40.

Overclock with 100 Mhz FSB seems to be ok, but 101.4 give me a (new VGA I've now, a VEGA 64) restart with code 24 and white led. I've to power off the PC to regain to enter in bios.

No problem or specific issue for DRAM I'm testing now with MEMtest until now 900% without errors.


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> 57,3 holy ****...


Don't you have airflow in case :S?
I don't remember if I had more than 48-49 deg on RAM ever - even in summer.

Anyway your temp theory should be easy to reproduce by somebody other who has hairdryer


----------



## 1usmus

I found a solution how to overcome the effect of temperature on the tire! Soon, I will publish everything!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Don't you have airflow in case :S?
> I don't remember if I had more than 48-49 deg on RAM ever - even in summer.
> 
> Anyway your temp theory should be easy to reproduce by somebody other who has hairdryer


memory with double rank is heated more

you have the opportunity to check


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Don't you have airflow in case :S?
> I don't remember if I had more than 48-49 deg on RAM ever - even in summer.
> 
> Anyway your temp theory should be easy to reproduce by somebody other who has *hairdryer*


That's so funny and brilliant at the same time.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> 57,3 holy ****...


Really..? You claim that your RAM is getting this hot reporting in Corsair link..? What does hardwareinfo64 tell you?

You also know that if you have several monitoring software running at the same time temp reporting can get waay off because the controller cannot handle the amount of data that is being asked from..

Here is a little test for you, shut down every monitor software including intelligent processor and open up hardwareinfo64 when stress testing your RAM and report back.

I seriously never seen higher temps than around 40 c on my sticks with no additional airflow on them during stresstesting overnight...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I found a solution how to overcome the effect of temperature on the tire! Soon, I will publish everything!
> memory with double rank is heated more
> 
> you have the opportunity to check


Can you provide us with more information regarding your case airflow? I mean, your temps are so much higher than mine that i suspect that you have no airflow in your case whatsoever..


----------



## 1usmus

*Solution of the temperature effect of memory modules on the bus*

*CAD_BUS 60 60 60 60 - not started*

*CAD_BUS 40 40 40 40 - first error on 47 degrees and BSOD on 50*

*CAD_BUS 30 30 30 30 / 24 24 24 24 - first error on 50-52 degrees*


*CAD_BUS 20 20 20 20 - 58.3 degrees without error*


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Can you provide us with more information regarding your case airflow? I mean, your temps are so much higher than mine that i suspect that you have no airflow in your case whatsoever..


NZXT Phantom 530 with 2 140mm additional fans

the main flow creates a 200 mm fan



_______________________

Do you know the difference between a double rank and a single rank?

memory chips on both sides of the textolite, respectively, the memory consumes more and more heat


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> NZXT Phantom 530 with 2 140mm additional fans
> 
> the main flow creates a 200 mm fan
> 
> 
> 
> _______________________
> 
> Do you understand the difference between a double rank and a single rank?
> 
> memory chips on both sides of the textolite, respectively, the memory consumes more and more heat


Alright, now were getting somewhere.

Yes i do know this which is why i went with single rank modules..

You still haven't completely answered my questions before. Where did you measure your voltage and from what ground point? Also, what multimeter are you using? Can you provide some pictures of both plz? Would be really helpful


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Alright, now were getting somewhere.
> 
> Yes i do know this which is why i went with single rank modules..
> 
> You still haven't completely answered my questions before. Where did you measure your voltage and from what ground point? Also, what multimeter are you using? Can you provide some pictures of both plz? Would be really helpful


Here i answered








http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/30560_20#post_26474015



photo I can provide by the end of the week (now I can not disassemble the computer, it performs a render)


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Here i answered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/30560_20#post_26474015
> 
> 
> 
> photo I can provide by the end of the week (now I can not disassemble the computer, it performs a render)


Ah alright, thnx. You don't have to disassemble your PC, just show me where you measured it on the back side of your board.. Where you got your ground from etc.

Now what multimeter do you use? just for reference. Mine is pretty accurate and there is a fresh new battery installed recently. Model is: Digi-Tool Digi-38.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Ah alright, thnx. You don't have to disassemble your PC, just show me where you measured it on the back side of your board.. Where you got your ground from etc.
> 
> Now what multimeter do you use? just for reference. Mine is pretty accurate and there is a fresh new battery installed recently. Model is: Digi-Tool Digi-38.


this is a Ц4352


its an older style analog multimeter that for various reasons didn't make it out of the slavic countries in and bordering Russia. beyond that I'm otherwise unfamiliar with it. also in his answer to your question he also gave you the model name of his oscilloscope

in other news new bios for me to tool around with afterwork


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> this is a Ц4352
> 
> 
> its an older style analog multimeter that for various reasons didn't make it out of the slavic countries in and bordering Russia. beyond that I'm otherwise unfamiliar with it. also in his answer to your question he also gave you the model name of his oscilloscope


he looks ridiculous, but measures fairly accurately


----------



## wisepds

My Vram are Ok, all voltages are normal under 3008.... ¿Where is the Ultra LLC aplied?...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> this is a Ц4352
> 
> 
> its an older style analog multimeter that for various reasons didn't make it out of the slavic countries in and bordering Russia. beyond that I'm otherwise unfamiliar with it. also in his answer to your question he also gave you the model name of his oscilloscope
> 
> in other news new bios for me to tool around with afterwork


Ah, sorry about that must have missed it. Thnx for clearing that up


----------



## 1usmus

65,8 ns for dual rank its fantastic , great last bios 3008









CAD_BUS 30 30 30 30


CAD_BUS 20 20 20 20


----------



## Esenel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *Solution of the temperature effect of memory modules on the bus*
> 
> *CAD_BUS 20 20 20 20 - 58.3 degrees without error*


Changing CAD_BUS from 24 to 20 I got an error at 70% HCI and 49.7°C.
So for me no solution :-(


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Thank you for measuring. But could you still check the voltage on each slot? is it different or identical?
> 
> I think that the voltage above 1.45 harms the integrity of the signal. This is a very bad step, dear amd


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx for your input.
> 
> Can you now tell me how you measured this? I am curious as to how and where you measured it in order for me to measure too.
> 
> Thnx in advanced.


I'm not sure I can do a per slot measurement, my probes aren't that fine or precise enough, I don't want to slip and kill the board.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/6890#post_25985296



Measurement of course depends on the gnd probe point, read on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Where do you place the negative probe? Those values are way off.
> 
> ProbeIt - Idle 1.427V Load 1.436V
> MLCC by DIMM slots - Idle 1.427V Load 1.436V
> MLCC by DRAM IC - Idle 1.427V Load 1.436V


*Set in BIOS: 1.425v
DRAM phase: Extreme (defaults)
DRAM VRM frequency: auto*

DMM is a Uni-T UT39, naturally set at 2V DC:

*PSU molex GND (it'll be off) + ProbeIt DRAM point:*
Idle: 1.446v
Load: 1.487v

*PSU molex GND (it'll be off) + DRAM VRM choke output next to slot B2:*
Idle: 1.448v
Load: 1.502v

*PSU molex GND (it'll be off) + vDIMM MLCCs at the back of the socket*
Idle: 1.441v
Load: 1.475v

Now for valid measurements:

*ProbeIt GND + ProbeIt DRAM measuring points:*
Idle: 1.437-1.442v
Load: 1.450v

*ProbeIt GND + DRAM VRM choke output next to slot B2:*
Idle: 1.433v
Load: 1.469v

*same vDIMM MLCC GND + same vDIMM MLCC at the back of the socket* (be steady hands, don't wanna slip and kill the board)
Idle: 1.429v
Load: 1.431v



HWinfo reports the VDIMM sensor at 1.439-1.482v, even considering its accuracy is 22mV, that range means at some point it measured enough (1.44v-1.46v) to push the reading up to the next 22mV (1.46v-1.48v). Garbage, as expected.

Of course there's gonna be panic with such a wide range of measurements, and even more so if the ProbeIt for memory voltage differs by 30mV or more relative to the MLCCs at the back of the CPU, nevermind the rest of the valid measurements.

I assume I can trust the reading at the back of the CPU socket on that particular MLCC is accurate, I'm actually at 1.43v for the memory and I'm not frying my sticks by the end of the year?

As for temperatures, my sticks are TridentZ 3466MHz C16 2x8GB, and are in slots A2 and B2.

With The Stilt's 3466 profile and 1.425v in BIOS, after that 1000% HCI validation run, idle temperatures were 33°C and load 40°C, with ambient temperature around 25-27°C. I have a 140mm fan blowing right across the memory sticks and the VRM, temperature isn't a problem in my case.


----------



## lordzed83

@elmor hibestly this new bios is simply best thing i had on this motherboads. Super stable ecr besides freaking fan' not saving manual settings but ya know about rhis bug.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr. Vodka*
> 
> I'm not sure I can do a per slot measurement, my probes aren't that fine or precise enough, I don't want to slip and kill the board.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/6890#post_25985296
> 
> 
> 
> Measurement of course depends on the gnd probe point, read on.
> 
> *Set in BIOS: 1.425v
> DRAM phase: Extreme (defaults)
> DRAM VRM frequency: auto*
> 
> DMM is a Uni-T UT39, naturally set at 2V DC:
> 
> *PSU molex GND (it'll be off) + ProbeIt DRAM point:*
> Idle: 1.446v
> Load: 1.487v
> 
> *PSU molex GND (it'll be off) + DRAM VRM choke output next to slot B2:*
> Idle: 1.448v
> Load: 1.502v
> 
> *PSU molex GND (it'll be off) + vDIMM MLCCs at the back of the socket*
> Idle: 1.441v
> Load: 1.475v
> 
> Now for valid measurements:
> 
> *ProbeIt GND + ProbeIt DRAM measuring points:*
> Idle: 1.437-1.442v
> Load: 1.450v
> 
> *ProbeIt GND + DRAM VRM choke output next to slot B2:*
> Idle: 1.433v
> Load: 1.469v
> 
> *same vDIMM MLCC GND + same vDIMM MLCC at the back of the socket* (be steady hands, don't wanna slip and kill the board)
> Idle: 1.429v
> Load: 1.431v
> 
> 
> 
> HWinfo reports the VDIMM sensor at 1.439-1.482v, even considering its accuracy is 22mV, that range means at some point it measured enough (1.44v-1.46v) to push the reading up to the next 22mV (1.46v-1.48v). Garbage, as expected.
> 
> Of course there's gonna be panic with such a wide range of measurements, and even more so if the ProbeIt for memory voltage differs by 30mV or more relative to the MLCCs at the back of the CPU, nevermind the rest of the valid measurements.
> 
> I assume I can trust the reading at the back of the CPU socket on that particular MLCC is accurate, I'm actually at 1.43v for the memory and I'm not frying my sticks by the end of the year?
> 
> As for temperatures, my sticks are TridentZ 3466MHz C16 2x8GB, and are in slots A2 and B2.
> 
> With The Stilt's 3466 profile and 1.425v in BIOS, after that 1000% HCI validation run, idle temperatures were 33°C and load 40°C, with ambient temperature around 25-27°C. I have a 140mm fan blowing right across the memory sticks and the VRM, temperature isn't a problem in my case.


Iw been running my sticks at 1.425 since day 1 and my hwinfo shows 1.46 under load. So by yours teats it actually is accurate!


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> @elmor hibestly this new bios is simply best thing i had on this motherboads. Super stable ecr besides freaking fan' not saving manual settings but ya know about rhis bug.


Is your system watercooled? I gave up on the fan control with this mobo and bought an Aquaero several months ago. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esenel*
> 
> Changing CAD_BUS from 24 to 20 I got an error at 70% HCI and 49.7°C.
> So for me no solution :-(


u use BIOS 9920 ?


----------



## chroniclard

My fan control has been fine since I bought it. Setting manual "curve" in the bios. Watercooled.

Trying bios.


----------



## Esenel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> u use BIOS 9920 ?


yes. still on that bios.


----------



## Susliks

This new 3008 UEFI is magic (LLC is on AUTO)


----------



## MrGreaseMonkkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Beta BIOS 3008 for C6H/C6HWIFI/C6E
> 
> AGESA 1.0.7.1, temperature offset fixed after S3 resume, GPU Post function fixed, 0d with some GPUs fixed
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/f95motjmh211e7h/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3008.zip (SHA256 26c933fbc19b9774ae4cfd37d55daac6b9611dc98e05601c799453fdbb9860b4)
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/ntn6i3jiub610ai/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-3008.zip (SHA256 bda12843afdb6363a4dc1f9bebe75a224356e3b05a3bf3562b0718858ef3d2ad)
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/yj22ld2rmmedp01/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-3008.zip (SHA256 bf895d7a4c1b0bbd3d2e8b148be565072ffdcb1bd161d7a24918822118a3668d)
> 
> edit: Add checksums


So i'm a little confused as I have the hero without the AC card but it has the slot there. I'm not aware of a hero board without the slot sooooo, Should I flash "ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS" or ''CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS''


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGreaseMonkkey*
> 
> So i'm a little confused as I have the hero without the AC card but it has the slot there. I'm not aware of a hero board without the slot sooooo, Should I flash "ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS" or ''CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS''


You are going for the normal Crosshair VI Hero, the WiFi version comes with the WiFi card in the slot already.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> The real issue is what you can expect as a difference between your current board and the C6H. So, is it worth $250 is really the question. At this point, I would say no, and it would make more sense to wait for whatever the next generation chipset is for Ryzen chips, and then decide if the features are worth it. If we could re-allocate PCI Express lanes to allow for 2x16 for multi-GPU, then that would be something worth going for(turn off many things not being used to free up lanes). I don't have a M.2 drive in my system, so if I could re-allocate those, disable a bunch of the ports in the system, and then have the resources, I'd like that option.
> 
> If it were about deciding between the C6H and another board, I would go with another Asus over any other brand at this point, based on contact between Asus and this community, not to mention, flashback, pre-beta BIOS versions, and this community having a LOT of very helpful people who can really help.


I know you are right but, just to correct one thing, I can get a used board for $160 shipped. Do not need to, just kind of addicted to upgrading or building at times.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> I know you are right but, just to correct one thing, I can get a used board for $160 shipped. Do not need to, just kind of addicted to upgrading or building at times.


Ok, so you are an addict, the way so many of us are.







If that is the case, then go for the Crosshair VI Hero, with the WiFi card(for the $10 difference, it saves on you needing to manually add a card down the road if you want to pass the machine to someone else).

I am looking forward to trying the latest BIOS that Elmor posted today(last night, or whenever he put it up for us to try). 0020 was giving me the 0d errors, so I went back.


----------



## Dynomutt

installed 3008, applied my previous settings, all good so far. I might try for 4Ghz again, my chip seems to have a hard limit of 3.95, anything more so far has resulted in crash on boot.

Mem running nice @2800 15-15-15-27


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr. Vodka*
> 
> I'm not sure I can do a per slot measurement, my probes aren't that fine or precise enough, I don't want to slip and kill the board.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/6890#post_25985296
> 
> 
> 
> Measurement of course depends on the gnd probe point, read on.
> 
> *Set in BIOS: 1.425v
> DRAM phase: Extreme (defaults)
> DRAM VRM frequency: auto*
> 
> DMM is a Uni-T UT39, naturally set at 2V DC:
> 
> *PSU molex GND (it'll be off) + ProbeIt DRAM point:*
> Idle: 1.446v
> Load: 1.487v
> 
> *PSU molex GND (it'll be off) + DRAM VRM choke output next to slot B2:*
> Idle: 1.448v
> Load: 1.502v
> 
> *PSU molex GND (it'll be off) + vDIMM MLCCs at the back of the socket*
> Idle: 1.441v
> Load: 1.475v
> 
> Now for valid measurements:
> 
> *ProbeIt GND + ProbeIt DRAM measuring points:*
> Idle: 1.437-1.442v
> Load: 1.450v
> 
> *ProbeIt GND + DRAM VRM choke output next to slot B2:*
> Idle: 1.433v
> Load: 1.469v
> 
> *same vDIMM MLCC GND + same vDIMM MLCC at the back of the socket* (be steady hands, don't wanna slip and kill the board)
> Idle: 1.429v
> Load: 1.431v
> 
> 
> 
> HWinfo reports the VDIMM sensor at 1.439-1.482v, even considering its accuracy is 22mV, that range means at some point it measured enough (1.44v-1.46v) to push the reading up to the next 22mV (1.46v-1.48v). Garbage, as expected.
> 
> Of course there's gonna be panic with such a wide range of measurements, and even more so if the ProbeIt for memory voltage differs by 30mV or more relative to the MLCCs at the back of the CPU, nevermind the rest of the valid measurements.
> 
> I assume I can trust the reading at the back of the CPU socket on that particular MLCC is accurate, I'm actually at 1.43v for the memory and I'm not frying my sticks by the end of the year?
> 
> As for temperatures, my sticks are TridentZ 3466MHz C16 2x8GB, and are in slots A2 and B2.
> 
> With The Stilt's 3466 profile and 1.425v in BIOS, after that 1000% HCI validation run, idle temperatures were 33°C and load 40°C, with ambient temperature around 25-27°C. I have a 140mm fan blowing right across the memory sticks and the VRM, temperature isn't a problem in my case.


Very useful information man, +rep









Will test tomorrow.


----------



## hurricane28

Here is also a good video of Buildzoid attaching an Vcore measurement line to the ASrock x370 Thaichi:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28XbEgnte9A


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Susliks*
> 
> This new 3008 UEFI is magic (LLC is on AUTO)


Wanna hear funny thing ?? I pass IBT AVX 1hour max on llc auto cant pass realbench stress test on auto







ene tho its heavier on cpu load


----------



## mtrai

Just posting for information. I just saw on the official gigabyte forums that gigabyte decided to skip AGESA 1071 cause it was too buggy for them for even to use in beta. However he noted that AEGSA 1072 should be ready this Friday for them.

Link here:
http://forum.gigabyte.us/user/2/recent

GigabyteMatt said "We skipped an AGESA (1071) because we felt it was too buggy for even BETA... Good news is new new AGESA/BIOS (1072a) ETA is Friday."

However I found a post here by Elmor concerning AEGSA 1072a
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> It's written right there. The CPU Ratio problem is an issue with 1.0.7.2a AGESA.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Just posting for information. I just saw on the official gigabyte forums that gigabyte decided to skill AGESA 1071 cause it was too buggy for them for even to use in beta. However he noted that AEGSA 1072 should be ready this Friday for them.
> 
> Link here:
> http://forum.gigabyte.us/user/2/recent
> 
> GigabyteMatt said "We skipped an AGESA (1071) because we felt it was too buggy for even BETA... Good news is new new AGESA/BIOS (1072a) ETA is Friday."
> 
> However I found a post here by Elmor concerning AEGSA 1072a


@Elmor well You can tell bios team they did some great job by looks of it !!!! Asus 1 Gigabyte 0 :]


----------



## danoz0r

In the new 3008 BIOS where can I find the FAIL_CNT or whatever its called, and increase boot cycles?


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Wanna hear funny thing ?? I pass IBT AVX 1hour max on llc auto cant pass realbench stress test on auto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ene tho its heavier on cpu load


Realbench hits my cpu harder than ibt avx max too.....


----------



## kornty

@danoz0r In the ram timings at the top.


----------



## Nijo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danoz0r*
> 
> In the new 3008 BIOS where can I find the FAIL_CNT or whatever its called, and increase boot cycles?


Extreme Tweaker/DRAM Timing Control
The first at the top


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Realbench hits my cpu harder than ibt avx max too.....


Its strange as power draw is nowhere near as big as on ibt lol.

But ye someone said llc is good to go on auto.... Nope








Not at edge of stability its not


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Its strange as power draw is nowhere near as big as on ibt lol.
> 
> But ye someone said llc is good to go on auto.... Nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at edge of stability its not


Lol... you running the new bios?

Any improvment in OC range on the cpu or memory vs. 1.0.0.6? I am still on 0052.


----------



## kornty

Strange thing happened to me while testing ram overnight. When I went to check in the morning I was getting no display, yet the computer was still functioning because it would make the USB disconnect sound when plugging or unplugging my controller. Tried unplugging display port cable and plugging back in to no effect. Restarted and everything was fine, but task manager started with boot. Has anyone experienced this before? Win 10 gtx 970 3008 bios


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornty*
> 
> Strange thing happened to me while testing ram overnight. When I went to check in the morning I was getting no display, yet the computer was still functioning because it would make the USB disconnect sound when plugging or unplugging my controller. Tried unplugging display port cable and plugging back in to no effect. Restarted and everything was fine, but task manager started with boot. Has anyone experienced this before? Win 10 gtx 970 3008 bios


Yep, video driver crash.

What were you using to test memory? This happens sometimes if you don't leave enough free memory for the os while stressing memory.


----------



## hughjazz44

I believe Elmor said that changing CPU Ratio doesn't work in the latest AGESA, but I can still set a 3.8GHz overclock via P-States.


----------



## Ex0cet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> I believe Elmor said that changing CPU Ratio doesn't work in the latest AGESA, but I can still set a 3.8GHz overclock via P-States.


Pstate OCing is working in agesa 1.0.7.2 test bios?

I overlooked and passed on that bios because of the fixed CPU ratio bug...

Mmmm... I guess I'll just wait with the 3008 beta until the official BIOS release with the new AGESA.


----------



## mtrai

Anyone else seen this issue occur...I am starting to think something is wrong with my motherboard. My *Single* GPU an RX 480 only runs at pcie 3.0 x 4 As seen here in gpu-z.
I do not have any other cards in any pcie slot just the GPU. 3 Hard drivers connected via sata and one m.2 ssd drive. I do have the C6H wifi version. I need to update my signature with my new Ryzen hardware, sorry I have not done that yet.

When I check the bios under GPU it tells me it is running at its native speed. This happened on the impervious bios I was using 1501 and now bios 3008

/edit I forgot I have also moved the GPU to the 1x8 slot and still shows at x4 in both windows and the bios. I also just tried my old RX 7770 and it reports the same for both gpu slots. I am not sure what gives.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> I believe Elmor said that changing CPU Ratio doesn't work in the latest AGESA, but I can still set a 3.8GHz overclock via P-States.


Several others have said that neither manual overclocking nor P-state overclocking works with 1.0.7.2a AGESA (0070 BIOS).

The 3008 BIOS went back to 1.0.7.1 AGESA, so overclocking works.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Anyone else seen this issue occur...I am starting to think something is wrong with my motherboard.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My *Single* GPU an RX 480 only runs at pcie 3.0 x 4 As seen here in gpu-z.
> I do not have any other cards in any pcie slot just the GPU. 3 Hard drivers connected via sata and one m.2 ssd drive. I do have the C6H wifi version. I need to update my signature with my new Ryzen hardware, sorry I have not done that yet.
> 
> When I check the bios under GPU it tells me it is running at its native speed. This happened on the impervious bios I was using 1501 and now bios 3008
> 
> /edit I forgot I have also moved the GPU to the 1x8 slot and still shows at x4 in both windows and the bios. I also just tried my old RX 7770 and it reports the same for both gpu slots. I am not sure what gives.


Click on the "?" right for the "Bus interface" information, read the information there and click on "Start Render Test". See if it stays at x4-1.1.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Click on the "?" right for the "Bus interface" information, read the information there and click on "Start Render Test". See if it stays at x4-1.1.


The PCIe link power savings can only change the PCIe speed 1.1/2.0/3.0, it can't dynamically change the number of lanes. Strange issue however, first thing I'd try is to re-seat CPU and make sure PCIe contacts are clean.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> The PCIe link power savings can only change the PCIe speed 1.1/2.0/3.0, it can't dynamically change the number of lanes. Strange issue however, first thing I'd try is to re-seat CPU and make sure PCIe contacts are clean.


I thought it was strange...only just noticed it tonight 5 days over the Amazon return lol. Done all the gpu and pcie slot swapping even with my old back up gpu. Same issue. Tomorrow I will do the CPU check. And report back.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> The PCIe link power savings can only change the PCIe speed 1.1/2.0/3.0, it can't dynamically change the number of lanes. Strange issue however, first thing I'd try is to re-seat CPU and make sure PCIe contacts are clean.


They say it can lower both.



It's a small test to find out if the issue is hardware related.


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> I thought it was strange...only just noticed it tonight 5 days over the Amazon return lol. Done all the gpu and pcie slot swapping even with my old back up gpu. Same issue. Tomorrow I will do the CPU check. And report back.


i had issue with my old asus 290x dcu2 card showing up as x8 then found out it was not sitting in pci e slot properly so i had to lift it up a little bit my issue is gone when i switched to rx vega maybe ur card is old and has curved pcb ?


----------



## noko59

No issue so far with Bios 3008, running at 4ghz using PState 0. Planning on going up to 32gb of memory in the near future.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> The PCIe link power savings can only change the PCIe speed 1.1/2.0/3.0, it can't dynamically change the number of lanes. Strange issue however, first thing I'd try is to re-seat CPU and make sure PCIe contacts are clean.
> 
> 
> 
> They say it can lower both.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a small test to find out if the issue is hardware related.
Click to expand...

Yes, it does lower it, at least on amd cards.

That render test, shows the proper speed.


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> No issue so far with Bios 3008, running at 4ghz using PState 0. Planning on going up to 32gb of memory in the near future.


Can you post your configuration for 4Ghz?

My 4ghz stable configuration on 0020 doesn't work on 3008, needs more vcore.

Does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## kornty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Yep, video driver crash.
> 
> What were you using to test memory? This happens sometimes if you don't leave enough free memory for the os while stressing memory.


HCI memtest. Was in windows safe mode to free up as much ram as possible to test as much as possible at once. Was at 15.8 of 15.9gb used, so I guess that makes sense. Didn't think of that at the time. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Susliks*
> 
> This new 3008 UEFI is magic (LLC is on AUTO)


What is the "magic" part? What has changed for you compared to other BIOS?


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What is the "magic" part? What has changed for you compared to other BIOS?


I think he's just referring to 4GHz and 32GB @ 3200MHz, I assume he didn't manage this previously.

I'm assuming though.


----------



## Susliks

My previous UEFI version was 1701.

Had problems with ram cold boot every single time powering on. To resolve it one more
reboot > DEL > Save and Exit, only at this point ram applied defined setings.

Now did testing for 10 times Shutdown > unplug cord > wait 1 min > power on > ram on
3200Mhz each and every time.

Second problem was that as soon as I set 4Ghz with 1.4v system was failing on stress test.
With not regular fail behaviors to point where UEFI is losing all settings or crashing so hard
that flash back is needed. I needed to settle for 3.9Ghz with 1.3v.

Now ram is working on 3200Mhz and CPU is on 4Ghz with 1.375v. I will do 12h stress test on
weekend to confirm that it's really stable. Have no multi meter to confirm if 3008 is not
doing something with voltage behind the scenes.


----------



## Disassociative

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Susliks*
> 
> My previous UEFI version was 1701.
> 
> Had problems with ram cold boot every single time powering on. To resolve it one more
> reboot > DEL > Save and Exit, only at this point ram applied defined setings.
> 
> Now did testing for 10 times Shutdown > unplug cord > wait 1 min > power on > ram on
> 3200Mhz each and every time.
> 
> Second problem was that as soon as I set 4Ghz with 1.4v system was failing on stress test.
> With not regular fail behaviors to point where UEFI is losing all settings or crashing so hard
> that flash back is needed. I needed to settle for 3.9Ghz with 1.3v.
> 
> Now ram is working on 3200Mhz and CPU is on 4Ghz with 1.375v. I will do 12h stress test on
> weekend to confirm that it's really stable. Have no multi meter to confirm if 3008 is not
> doing something with voltage behind the scenes.


Out of curiosity are you using LLC? I've always had trouble getting anything above 3.9ghz without using some level of it


----------



## Susliks

It's on auto


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disassociative*
> 
> Out of curiosity are you using LLC? I've always had trouble getting anything above 3.9ghz without using some level of it


Dude, that DRAM Latency....RIP


----------



## Disassociative

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> Dude, that DRAM Latency....RIP


78ns. Jeez 
He might need to take a look at his DRAM settings because the worst I've ever seen mine is 71ns and it usually never goes higher than 67


----------



## chroniclard

Probably try powerdown disabled.


----------



## 1usmus

*Measured DRAM voltage on each slot*

in bios 1.395 (3008 bios)

Code:



Code:


slot ---- in idle ---- in the load
A1 --------- 1.4 --------- 1.4
A2 --------- 1.4 --------- 1.405
B1 ---------1.41 --------- 1.41
B2 -------- 1.415 -------- 1.42

checkmate, design error

Looking forward to C7H with "improvements"


----------



## LicSqualo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *Measured DRAM voltage on each slot*
> 
> in bios 1.395 (3008 bios)
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> slot ---- in idle ---- in the load
> A1 --------- 1.4 --------- 1.4
> A2 --------- 1.4 --------- 1.405
> B1 ---------1.41 --------- 1.41
> B2 -------- 1.415 -------- 1.42
> 
> checkmate, design error
> 
> Looking forward to C7H with "improvements"










ok,







and thank you! Is not a so good chess mate, we have all lost!









So following you test, if this is real not only for you as a design error or similar, is better to use a1-b1? for dual dimms configurations? (of course, if we have to choice this could be a really good reason







)


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LicSqualo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thank you! Is not a so good chess mate, we have all lost!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So following you test, if this is real not only for you as a design error or similar, is better to use a1-b1? for dual dimms configurations? (of course, if we have to choice this could be a really good reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


unfortunately procODT is calculated with respect to the last slot of B2, it will be difficult to guarantee the memory stability in the middle of the line

at the moment we have no choice, but if the memory consumes less than 1.415 volts there is a chance to stabilize it at a frequency of 3600


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *Measured DRAM voltage on each slot*
> 
> in bios 1.395 (3008 bios)
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> slot ---- in idle ---- in the load
> A1 --------- 1.4 --------- 1.4
> A2 --------- 1.4 --------- 1.405
> B1 ---------1.41 --------- 1.41
> B2 -------- 1.415 -------- 1.42
> 
> checkmate, design error
> 
> Looking forward to C7H with "improvements"


Dude, plz stop making claims like this... You claim that its design flaw etc. etc. while you don't even know if its your board or it is indeed the case that its an design flaw..

You can speak from design flaw if more people have the same readings as you.. What are the specifications and what are the tolerances? In all honesty, i don't see design flaw here...


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Dude, plz stop making claims like this... You claim that its design flaw etc. etc. while you don't even know if its your board or it is indeed the case that its an design flaw..
> 
> You can speak from design flaw if more people have the same readings as you.. What are the specifications and what are the tolerances? In all honesty, i don't see design flaw here...


who has memory at 3600?
there are no such people

you are not interested in why this happens?
why does not anyone want to measure the voltage on each memory slot? all measure either on the processor or on the VRM. That's bull_****

You are obedient consumers who will buy everything that they will sell, even if the product is bad. I do not like this









Watch this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0E9KVzZYo4


----------



## Susliks

ty- 70.5 ns


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> who has memory at 3600?
> there are no such people
> 
> you are not interested in why this happens?
> why does not anyone want to measure the voltage on each memory slot? all measure either on the processor or on the VRM. That's bull_****
> 
> You are obedient consumers who will buy everything that they will sell, even if the product is bad. I do not like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0E9KVzZYo4


Why do you want to run your RAM At 3600 MHz...? Its proven that 3466 MHz tight is faster in every scenario..

You do realize that Ryzen CPU's are almost binned to their maximum already so not much overclocking can be done here... I think this works for IMC too.

IF there is an design flaw, i am of course interested but as for now i don't see any design flaw in the information you provided here..

I am NOT obedient, i stick with facts and its NOT a fact that there is an design flaw here YET. Now, i am not calling you a liar, i just want more









Now we HAVE to believe there is an design flaw simply because you say so....? It doesn't work like that my friend.

Here are some people that can actually run 3600 MHz: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZS2XHcQdqA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5b9ECbzwx44

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZS2XHcQdqA

Only in specific games you see a very small increase.. I tested 3600 MHz myself and i actually saw increase in latency due to timings..

It is possible only you need to tweak it a bit and use BCLK..

Here are some of my scores:




Oh i did find a screenshot of 3600 MHz stable, can't remember for how long i ran the tests and what CPU speed but i think i ran it for an hour or so.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *Measured DRAM voltage on each slot*
> 
> in bios 1.395 (3008 bios)
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> slot ---- in idle ---- in the load
> A1 --------- 1.4 --------- 1.4
> A2 --------- 1.4 --------- 1.405
> B1 ---------1.41 --------- 1.41
> B2 -------- 1.415 -------- 1.42
> 
> checkmate, design error
> 
> Looking forward to C7H with "improvements"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, plz stop making claims like this... You claim that its design flaw etc. etc. while you don't even know if its your board or it is indeed the case that its an design flaw..
> 
> You can speak from design flaw if more people have the same readings as you.. What are the specifications and what are the tolerances? In all honesty, i don't see design flaw here...
Click to expand...

I would have a somewhat different take on this, while rejecting the assertion that I/we have been checkmated. Assume for argument purposes that the measurements are perfectly accurate, and that all C6H boards behave identically. One may assert that this result is non-optimal, but to assert a design error is a stretch UNLESS these values violate either requirements imposed by the practice of designing motherboards, or requirements imposed by the DRAM manufacturers for voltage tolerance on pairs and quads of memory. Do we have any such requirements information?

Do we _know_ that 20 mV difference across a quad, or 10 mV difference across a pair has measurable effect on what we call stability? If so, how can we test it, considering that the VRMs are controllable in 22 mV steps, and the step changes affect all four slots? Merely moving pairs between slots is not definitive because of all the transmission line VSWR changes that can confound the measurements. Thresholds based on dividers in the DRAM will also change with the supply voltage influencing the results.

Frankly, I think one would need four precision voltage supplies somehow feeding isolated board traces to evaluate the effect of 10-mV level differences in voltage to each slot.


----------



## Clukos

Not half bad memory performance with 3008:


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> who has memory at 3600?
> there are no such people


Sorry but it is not true.

I understand you are unhappy with what you see but you can't make long range conclusions having only one C6H, one set of RAM and one CPU.
Maybe there are some lower quality mobos out there but for sure not all bad.

Personally:
- I can run RAM @[email protected] fine on all 4 (yes four) slots stable - why I do not use daily? because [email protected] tight subs is faster
- my last RAM stick [3] temps are not higher - they are actually a lower than [1] and [2] and a bit lower than [0] and this is easily explained
- DRAM voltage does not destabilize memory for me - I tested up to 1.48 and high voltages never did harm - only better
- my SOC and DRAM voltages are higher then from your tool because suggested ones are unstable - did you try to rise yours?


----------



## Esenel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Not half bad memory performance with 3008:


BGS enabled?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esenel*
> 
> BGS enabled?


Disabled, I have single rank memory and one stick on each channel


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Susliks*
> 
> It's on auto


Why? Set it to LLC 3 and clock it higher. LLC on auto just has too much droop.


----------



## Susliks

I want to measure it, before assuming and burning cpu.

Setting Idle Load
LLC 3 1.357V 1.4V

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/overclocking-amd-ryzen,5011-2.html


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Susliks*
> 
> I want to measure it, before assuming and burning cpu.
> 
> Setting Idle Load
> LLC 3 1.357V 1.4V
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/overclocking-amd-ryzen,5011-2.html


That guy is an idiot.

on LLC3, with 1.375 set in the bios, I see 1.344v at the CPU at load.

The droop is so bad on the C6H that you have nothing to worry about, even at LLC 4.

Try it yourself, download HWinfo64, and monitor the SVI2TFN sensor under load.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Disabled, I have single rank memory and one stick on each channel


I'm sorry, I'm clueless about BGS, but should it be enabled for dual rank memory? or it doesn't really matter either way(for stability)?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> That guy is an idiot.
> 
> on LLC3, with 1.375 set in the bios, I see less than 1.36v at the CPU at load.
> 
> The droop is so bad on the C6H that you have nothing to worry about, even at LLC 4.
> 
> Try it yourself, download HWinfo64, and monitor the SVI2TFN sensor under load.


I agree, vdroop was more than I expected.

[email protected] 1.375 @ auto llc was unstable, while 1.35 @LLC3 was stable.


----------



## Esenel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Disabled, I have single rank memory and one stick on each channel


Interesting.
You have a higher bandwith, but worse latency.
I still use an old bios.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> That guy is an idiot.
> 
> on LLC3, with 1.375 set in the bios, I see 1.344v at the CPU at load.
> 
> The droop is so bad on the C6H that you have nothing to worry about, even at LLC 4.
> 
> Try it yourself, download HWinfo64, and monitor the SVI2TFN sensor under load.


Yep, i concur. CH6 has tremendous Vdroop, i said it from the beginning but this wasn't possible according to some users.. Turns out that i was right..

I measured on the board itself too and with LLC level 3 it was pretty accurate what i set in BIOS though, still have to measure on the back side of the socket to see how much difference there really is.


----------



## Susliks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> I'm sorry, I'm clueless about BGS, but should it be enabled for dual rank memory? or it doesn't really matter either way(for stability)?
> I agree, vdroop was more than I expected.
> 
> [email protected] 1.375 @ auto llc was unstable, while 1.35 @LLC3 was stable.


For how long you are running on LLC3?

These two post set me on hold for LLC before measuring:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/8460#post_26005246
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/8640#post_26007418

I want to understand what happens with voltage overshoot part when you set LLC3.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Susliks*
> 
> For how long you are running on LLC3?
> 
> These two post set me on hold for LLC before measuring:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/8460#post_26005246
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/8640#post_26007418
> 
> I want to understand what happens with voltage overshoot part when you set LLC3.


I ran it since ryzen release, till whenever 1401 came.
It was those posts that made go from llc 3 to auto. I was running 1.35V @llc 3. reading that there is no vdroop on auto I tried 3.9 @ 1.35v, 3.8 @1.35v, both were unstable
With llc 3 my voltages under load remained the same as what I put in the bios.

When using LLC, just make sure you're monitoring your voltages under 100% load, with the most reliable software available.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Sorry but it is not true.
> 
> I understand you are unhappy with what you see but you can't make long range conclusions having only one C6H, one set of RAM and one CPU.
> Maybe there are some lower quality mobos out there but for sure not all bad.
> 
> Personally:
> - I can run RAM @[email protected] fine on all 4 (yes four) slots stable - why I do not use daily? because [email protected] tight subs is faster
> - my last RAM stick [3] temps are not higher - they are actually a lower than [1] and [2] and a bit lower than [0] and this is easily explained
> - DRAM voltage does not destabilize memory for me - I tested up to 1.48 and high voltages never did harm - only better
> - my SOC and DRAM voltages are higher then from your tool because suggested ones are unstable - did you try to rise yours?


a single case statistics do not, you can tell it to people who are now at 2933 sitting and waiting for a miracle


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Susliks*
> 
> For how long you are running on LLC3?
> 
> These two post set me on hold for LLC before measuring:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/8460#post_26005246
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/8640#post_26007418
> 
> I want to understand what happens with voltage overshoot part when you set LLC3.


Im on llc3/4 from day obe with pc running 24/7 and ****loads of stress testing with 1.425 vcore.
On llc3 it drops to 1.387 on auto it drops to 1.33x lol

So to get my required 1.387 under load with llc on auto i would need to set vcore at 1.47x or something


----------



## chroniclard

Finally 3333/14-14-14-28 3000% memtest stable, at almost exactly the same settings as previous bioses.









Same CPU overclock too, 3925.

Wondering if I should go over 1.4v to try and get 4000 or not.....got decent enough water cooling.

May also try my other set of memory too, see if thats will reach 3466.

More time fiddling instead of gaming!


----------



## wisepds

why I need more vcore for 4ghz with this new bios? My 0020 stable configuration doesn't work on 3008... is that normal?


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> why I need more vcore for 4ghz with this new bios? My 0020 stable configuration doesn't work on 3008... is that normal?


Changing BIOS versions can certainly change voltages necessary for overclocks to remain stable. This is normal.


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> a single case statistics do not, you can tell it to people who are now at 2933 sitting and waiting for a miracle


I'm not the only one who can do 3600 for sure.
Maybe I'm the only one with 4x8 config.
My CPU is from RMA so that may be the clue - as almost all old batches are broken (won't pass 10 min in kill-ryzen) this may point that supposed mem errors are mot truly mem errors but CPU flaw.
Compilation is nowhere as power hungry as prime95/ IBT/ OCCT or similar but have very heavy mem usage. Some of those patterns cause mem errors seen as segfaults or sometimes as MCE errors in cache.

Please do this - disable op cache and than check "RAM" issues. Also more voltage.

Also when I wrote to use hairdryer I was not kidding







- it will eliminate time / temp variable. So if fast heated RAM will trigger errors at same temp this is something.
Additionally RAM testing software run under DOS (this is important to have virtual to physical address mapping 1:1) - it may show that one stick is off the spec.

Miracle won't happen - everybody knows that. Hynix sucks, b-die good. Simple as that.


----------



## Ryoz

i think someone mention before, in bios 3008 windows task manger is reported incorrect cpu frequency. example, i oc to 3.8GHz, but it show 4.23GHz or even higher speed lol










Windows 10 Professional x64 1709


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> I'm not the only one who can do 3600 for sure.
> Maybe I'm the only one with 4x8 config.
> My CPU is from RMA so that may be the clue - as almost all old batches are broken (won't pass 10 min in kill-ryzen) this may point that supposed mem errors are mot truly mem errors but CPU flaw.
> Compilation is nowhere as power hungry as prime95/ IBT/ OCCT or similar but have very heavy mem usage. Some of those patterns cause mem errors seen as segfaults or sometimes as MCE errors in cache.
> 
> Please do this - disable op cache and than check "RAM" issues. Also more voltage.
> 
> Also when I wrote to use hairdryer I was not kidding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - it will eliminate time / temp variable. So if fast heated RAM will trigger errors at same temp this is something.
> Additionally RAM testing software run under DOS (this is important to have virtual to physical address mapping 1:1) - it may show that one stick is off the spec.
> 
> Miracle won't happen - everybody knows that. Hynix sucks, b-die good. Simple as that.


and thats reason i cant wait for Zen+ my 1700x is well ****ty one :/ Missed chance of gettinga good 1800x for 250quid used that was doing 4125 at same volts i need for 3950 heh.


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> My CPU is from RMA so that may be the clue - as almost all old batches are broken (won't pass 10 min in kill-ryzen) this may point that supposed mem errors are mot truly mem errors but CPU flaw.


Because my was Week 7 (the 2nd week at all) is RMA right now, I'm anxious what happen with the replacement. Maybe [email protected] with my 2R 2x16GB will be possible....


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> The PCIe link power savings can only change the PCIe speed 1.1/2.0/3.0, it can't dynamically change the number of lanes. Strange issue however, first thing I'd try is to re-seat CPU and make sure PCIe contacts are clean.


Thanks elmor..that did the trick...not sure why I did not even consider that...the cpu was locked in place but not actually locked in. Thanks again.


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> Because my was Week 7 (the 2nd week at all) is RMA right now, I'm anxious what happen with the replacement. Maybe [email protected] with my 2R 2x16GB will be possible....


Can't tell.
But very possible it will require less voltage for core and may OC a bit higher.
My old one was not a potato but also not golden too.

Maybe I should open new thread for those who have experience with RMA CPUs


----------



## bitxan

what parameters must be changed in the bios to lower the latency memory less 70 nanoseconds?
is working 14-14-14-14-28-42 ddr4 3200 but gives me aida 75 nanoseconds


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bitxan*
> 
> what parameters must be changed in the bios to lower the latency memory less 70 nanoseconds?
> is working 14-14-14-14-28-42 ddr4 3200 but gives me aida 75 nanoseconds


hard to tell without you telling us your hardwarespecifics... memory specs being the most important here


----------



## chroniclard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bitxan*
> 
> what parameters must be changed in the bios to lower the latency memory less 70 nanoseconds?
> is working 14-14-14-14-28-42 ddr4 3200 but gives me aida 75 nanoseconds


Try disabling powerdown first.


----------



## CeltPC

Flashed to 3008 Bios today, quickly got to 3466 Mhz with 14-14-14-28 timing. Manually set CPU to 3.95 GHz at 1.4 volts with no issue. However, when trying to enable ZenStates using the usual settings, the CPU stays at 1.5 Ghz.

Any input on why P-states would not be working with this bios version?


----------



## mito1172

when will the full version come? We're bored


----------



## xrodney

I went back to stock 1701, with 3008 I am getting system frozen withing hour after boot, and that's even on stock speed with zero load on CPU.
Tried slightly increased voltage on CPU and memory but that's got even worse (freezing within minutes, even in bios once).

on 1701, 4 hours under high cpu load and no problem so far.


----------



## mtrai

@Elmor on 3008 for the C6H WiFi I am now getting CPU Tdie temps jumping all around at idle. up to 10 degrees in a polling period in HWInfo64. Previous Bios it was generally stable in idle not withstanding win 10 starting stuff every now and then. I believe this issued occurred in a much previous C6H bios.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Flashed to 3008 Bios today, quickly got to 3466 Mhz with 14-14-14-28 timing. Manually set CPU to 3.95 GHz at 1.4 volts with no issue. However, when trying to enable ZenStates using the usual settings, the CPU stays at 1.5 Ghz.
> 
> Any input on why P-states would not be working with this bios version?


Pstates work through the bios. I'm using them right now for my OC. I've used both 3.9 and 4.0 without an issue.

Sent from my LG V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kildar

OK I have not used P States yet.

How would one go about setting that up?

TIA!


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> I'm not the only one who can do 3600 for sure.
> Maybe I'm the only one with 4x8 config.
> My CPU is from RMA so that may be the clue - as almost all old batches are broken (won't pass 10 min in kill-ryzen) this may point that supposed mem errors are mot truly mem errors but CPU flaw.
> Compilation is nowhere as power hungry as prime95/ IBT/ OCCT or similar but have very heavy mem usage. Some of those patterns cause mem errors seen as segfaults or sometimes as MCE errors in cache.
> 
> Please do this - disable op cache and than check "RAM" issues. Also more voltage.
> 
> Also when I wrote to use hairdryer I was not kidding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - it will eliminate time / temp variable. So if fast heated RAM will trigger errors at same temp this is something.
> Additionally RAM testing software run under DOS (this is important to have virtual to physical address mapping 1:1) - it may show that one stick is off the spec.
> 
> Miracle won't happen - everybody knows that. Hynix sucks, b-die good. Simple as that.


for what its worth I think 1usmus is talking about fast 3600 ae. faster then 3466 which would be done at 3600cas15 and tight timmings, gear down disabled. problem is the additional .02 volts makes centering the signal timings so to speak in the memory eye much more difficult as you would need to make it stable on b2 first with termination and then figure out how to tweak that to be stable at lesser voltages. of course this is mostly conjecture based off 1usmus own work and research. In my use case, his explanation would be the why to my errors only occurring on 1 chip out of 16 on my 4 dimms regardless of which specific dimm I throw into slot b2 at anything greater then 3200mhzcas14


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> OK I have not used P States yet.
> 
> How would one go about setting that up?
> 
> TIA!


Look here https://hardforum.com/threads/ryzen-pstate-overclocking-method-calculation-and-calculator.1928648/
The third post sums it up nicely









A lot more info to possibly go with it can be found on the OP here http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db


----------



## Kildar

Thanks!


----------



## jagilbertvt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Thanks for testing, confirmed the bug. Added a note below the download link. I still want to see if the 0d issue is fixed.


Elmor,
I just ran into the 0d freezing bug at POST /w 0070. Clearing CMOS settings allowed it to finish POSTing.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> for what its worth I think 1usmus is talking about fast 3600 ae. faster then 3466 which would be done at 3600cas15 and tight timmings, gear down disabled. problem is the additional .02 volts makes centering the signal timings so to speak in the memory eye much more difficult as you would need to make it stable on b2 first with termination and then figure out how to tweak that to be stable at lesser voltages. of course this is mostly conjecture based off 1usmus own work and research. In my use case, his explanation would be the why to my errors only occurring on 1 chip out of 16 on my 4 dimms regardless of which specific dimm I throw into slot b2 at anything greater then 3200mhzcas14


Same here I always get memory error at Same spot does not mater if i swap ddr's around.


----------



## panni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Flashed to 3008 Bios today, quickly got to 3466 Mhz with 14-14-14-28 timing. Manually set CPU to 3.95 GHz at 1.4 volts with no issue. However, when trying to enable ZenStates using the usual settings, the CPU stays at 1.5 Ghz.
> 
> Any input on why P-states would not be working with this bios version?


Do you happen to have a newer Ryzen 7 1700? https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?96420-1700-C6H-OC-quot-bug-consistency-quot-issues-manufacturing-date-linked


----------



## BoMbY

It seems like memory OC on 3008 isn't as stable as on 0070. Will there be an AGESA 1.0.7.2b anytime soon?


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panni*
> 
> Do you happen to have a newer Ryzen 7 1700? https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?96420-1700-C6H-OC-quot-bug-consistency-quot-issues-manufacturing-date-linked


No actually I was a fairly early adopter. The CPU has previous to trying 3008 worked fine with P-states and ZenStates, so something is different in this version apparently.


----------



## Fizzroy

Yesterday I updated BIOS from 9920 to 3008. Here is what I found in this short time.

BUGS:
- Cinebench reports 3,00GHz instead of 3.85GHz.
- Offset Voltage is broken. Defaults to 1.28Vcore no matter what I set. Used to work on 9920. Now I have to manually set my Vcore.

Fixed:
I'm cold booting fine!! YES! Oh hell, I lost all hope for this being resolved. I thought I should return this board and get Gigabyte or Asrock. Thank you ROG and ASUS BIOS team!

Conclusion:
Fix the offset voltage setting.

Good job overall.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fizzroy*
> 
> Yesterday I updated BIOS from 9920 to 3008. Here is what I found in this short time.
> 
> BUGS:
> - Cinebench reports 3,00GHz instead of 3.85GHz.
> - Offset Voltage is broken. Defaults to 1.28Vcore no matter what I set. Used to work on 9920. Now I have to manually set my Vcore.
> 
> Fixed:
> I'm cold booting fine!! YES! Oh hell, I lost all hope for this being resolved. I thought I should return this board and get Gigabyte or Asrock. Thank you ROG and ASUS BIOS team!
> 
> Conclusion:
> Fix the offset voltage setting.
> 
> Good job overall.


I'm using offset without an issue on 3008. You might want to clear CMOS and redo your settings.


----------



## HyperChkn96

Updated to 3008 and lots of reports of the cold boot problem being gone but it seems to have got worse for me. My computer used to take 1 try on 1701 but not takes 2 to boot with 3008 I am using erp S4 and S5 like I have on all previous versions to get the LEDs to turn off when PC turned off. Is there anything I need to be doing to fix the cold boot I am running identical overclocks of 4.1GHz P state and 3200MHz RAM. Also RAM stability seems to have got worse I can boot at higher clocks but using 3200 as I always have with the same timings I now get blue screens and random app crashes regularly. If anyone could help it would be appreciated I have tried clearing CMOS and loading optimized defaults before and after flashing the new BIOS.


----------



## lordzed83

@elmor new bug in 3008 iw found. As Ypu know fan setting is messed up but can set it up using workaround.
Set standard fan profile reboot
Use quick fan auto save reboot
Set whatever you want save reboot

Thing is on random pc reboots it reverts to 100% fan speeds haveto get in bios abd set from standard to manual save and good to go again for random amount of reboots.

Happened 5 times so far. Seems its not saving setting properly or looses setting or something.

So far only thing that BUGs me in this 3008 bios besides that works great on my setup.


----------



## boostedabarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyliu*
> 
> I normally only read and learn without replying message; but I have recently reading something regarding to EC1 version so I start paying attention to it when enter UEFI.
> 
> I start noticed that it have sometimes not displayed properly and often comes with weird result
> sometimes it will be the wrong CPU temp like -4C
> sometimes it will simply freeze when I try to navigate thru the UEFI menu
> sometimes it will have crazy amount of voltage displayed in the UEFI menu.
> 
> this makes me wonder if that is the main reason for my board to behave weird with qcode -06 0E 0D on boot randomly (like every 4-5 boot).
> 
> it's the same for previous bios and I used to just assume it's display glitch; however, it start to look like it's related to why my C6H behave weird sometime.
> I have attached few picture that I took today after another weird boot issue and I decided to update to test bios.
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/EDAd3XGKzyYY7pMi2
> 
> 
> I have also tried pulled the battery, hold power button while unplug psu, reseat everything and refrash bios few times, but doesn't seem to help.
> 
> Would be grateful if anyone has any suggestion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Holiday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spec: 1700x
> mb: C6H
> ram flare X 3200Mhz -16*2
> only use DOCP standard for now.


Mine doesn't do that. I would probably try reflashing it.

With this new BIOS I can hit 4GHZ on my 1700x (100x40) offset + 0.03125, 3200MHz Hynix at 16-16-16-16-39-72-1T (auto settings it found) without any issues at all. I could never do that before! This BIOS is working excellent for me in the little time (day and a half) I've been using it. Super pleased.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> @elmor new bug in 3008 iw found. As Ypu know fan setting is messed up but can set it up using workaround.
> Set standard fan profile reboot
> Use quick fan auto save reboot
> Set whatever you want save reboot
> 
> Thing is on random pc reboots it reverts to 100% fan speeds haveto get in bios abd set from standard to manual save and good to go again for random amount of reboots.
> 
> Happened 5 times so far. Seems its not saving setting properly or looses setting or something.
> 
> So far only thing that BUGs me in this 3008 bios besides that works great on my setup.


No fan issues on my Crosshair Hero VI. Saves all settings. Multiple reboots and cold starts.


----------



## lordzed83

@boostedabarth its ONLY thing thats super anoying... All i want is locking all fans at 35% thats around 650-700rpm for some airflow around VRMs and M2 drive. With external cooling dont need any more heh

You Tried Realbench ??


----------



## Bart

It seems like a few people have had fan issues, where a lot of us are fine. PWM has been working for me since day 1. I wonder if there are any commonalities with the people having issues (EC version, etc).


----------



## chroniclard

My fans are all plugged into the case fan controller which is plugged into the CPU header. All works fine with a manual "curve".


----------



## Manshonyagger

Probably a problem with AIDA btw. Corsair Link btw. any other software, which reads the sensors:

https://forums.aida64.com/topic/3981-weird-sensor-reports-and-fan-controlling-issues-asus-crosshair-vi-hero/?tab=comments#comment-18540

I had fan issues from the beginning, but with 3008 this seems to be fixed.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> It seems like a few people have had fan issues, where a lot of us are fine. PWM has been working for me since day 1. I wonder if there are any commonalities with the people having issues (EC version, etc).


Im on EC310 i even ordered different brand fans cause i was sure it could be it... Nope still same :S


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Im on EC310 i even ordered different brand fans cause i was sure it could be it... Nope still same :S


You using a PWM hub? I'm using a powered one (Phobya I think), and it seems to work quite well. Only tried it with PWM Gentle Typhoons though (awesome fans).


----------



## Ryoz

Bios 3008 so far is working great, no more cold boot issue.









Pwm fan also works with custom fan curve, the only issue is the incorrect cpu frequency in windows task manager.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> You using a PWM hub? I'm using a powered one (Phobya I think), and it seems to work quite well. Only tried it with PWM Gentle Typhoons though (awesome fans).


3 fans pluged in directly in to motherboard. Reads speed correctly ect just setting em up is pita and now resets freaking settings on random reset :/


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> It seems like a few people have had fan issues, where a lot of us are fine. PWM has been working for me since day 1. I wonder if there are any commonalities with the people having issues (EC version, etc).


Yep, i had the same problem and BIOS reset helped. It is caused by the erratic EC sensor. I talked about this many times in this thread...
I this EC sensor is incredibly sensitive and the registers can get corrupt easily and hardwareinfo64 has a workaround it but i am not sure if Aida64 fixed it because i haven't used it for a while because it gave me weird issues.

I solved it by pulling the motherboard battery and complete BIOS rest in order to drain the capacitors and empty the corrupted EC registers. I haven't got a problem ever since.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Im on EC310 i even ordered different brand fans cause i was sure it could be it... Nope still same :S


Do you even read in this thread...? You been here for quite some time now and i am sure you read my posts about this erratic EC sensor...


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Susliks*
> 
> For how long you are running on LLC3?
> 
> These two post set me on hold for LLC before measuring:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/8460#post_26005246
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/8640#post_26007418
> 
> I want to understand what happens with voltage overshoot part when you set LLC3.


I run LLC4 @ 1.4V since launch to achieve 3.8Ghz. Yes, my R7 is *****.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Do you even read in this thread...? You been here for quite some time now and i am sure you read my posts about this erratic EC sensor...


I'm here daily from day one.

Ye and in my case pulling battery flashing biosses ect does not solve problem of this ****ty fan setying.

After every single bios flash takes me 30-40 minutes to lock fan at low speed.

Made video today.

https://youtu.be/9ZvWhaFEKW0

I know its this cheap crap ITE8665E that should have never been used on 200+ quid motherboard.
I just hope next EC version that supposed to come with official 1.0.7 bios fixes it.

I got first preorder batch of c6h motherboards as mentiobed ec310.
Is Yours first batch?? And are You on ec310 or 312??

@elmor any news on new EC version that fixes this problem at least a bit??

I could always RMA this board and hope i get better from newer batch but yhen id need to order another c6h and sell one that comes back :/ trully its only thing I HATE with this board


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> @boostedabarth its ONLY thing thats super anoying... All i want is locking all fans at 35% thats around 650-700rpm for some airflow around VRMs and M2 drive. With external cooling dont need any more heh
> 
> You Tried Realbench ??


Please this!! Let me set 35%


----------



## kornty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I'm here daily from day one.
> 
> Ye and in my case pulling battery flashing biosses ect does not solve problem of this ****ty fan setying.
> 
> After every single bios flash takes me 30-40 minutes to lock fan at low speed.
> 
> Made video today.
> 
> https://youtu.be/9ZvWhaFEKW0
> 
> I know its this cheap crap ITE8665E that should have never been used on 200+ quid motherboard.
> I just hope next EC version that supposed to come with official 1.0.7 bios fixes it.
> 
> I got first preorder batch of c6h motherboards as mentiobed ec310.
> Is Yours first batch?? And are You on ec310 or 312??
> 
> @elmor any news on new EC version that fixes this problem at least a bit??
> 
> I could always RMA this board and hope i get better from newer batch but yhen id need to order another c6h and sell one that comes back :/ trully its only thing I HATE with this board


I've resorted to using AI Suite to control my fans because it's all ****ed when trying to do it in the bios. I know it's an awful program, but it keeps my fans spinning how I want them to.


----------



## lordzed83

@ kornty wish there was an other program that can do fan control. AI Suite had it once and that was one to many times alrd


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

slightly offtopic question here :

Can a NVMe (M.2 drive) PCI-e 3.0 x4 profit from being plugged into a PCI-e 3.0 x8 adapter card ?
In other words... Could there be any speed improvements with setting up a additional M.2 drive like this ? and perhaps use that as systemdisk (if speed is better)


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornty*
> 
> I've resorted to using AI Suite to control my fans because it's all ****ed when trying to do it in the bios. I know it's an awful program, but it keeps my fans spinning how I want them to.


Wasn't AI Suite just recently updated on Asus site? And yet still awful program? Why?


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> slightly offtopic question here :
> 
> Can a NVMe (M.2 drive) PCI-e 3.0 x4 profit from being plugged into a PCI-e 3.0 x8 adapter card ?
> In other words... Could there be any speed improvements with setting up a additional M.2 drive like this ? and perhaps use that as systemdisk (if speed is better)


as Far as I know they are capped at X4. has more to do with the wiring than bandwidth limitations.
or at least I have never heard of anyone pushing them past "rated"
the real gem of those PCI Riser cards is wiring 4 of the X4 nvme drives together and then RAID ing them for ridiculous speeds.
since most risers are x16 you can realise almost all of the speeds. if your cpu has enough spare lanes anyway.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Wasn't AI Suite just recently updated on Asus site? And yet still awful program? Why?


it has to do with the way it installs and uninstalls, and it breaks when you do windows updates


----------



## andyliu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boostedabarth*
> 
> Mine doesn't do that. I would probably try reflashing it.
> 
> With this new BIOS I can hit 4GHZ on my 1700x (100x40) offset + 0.03125, 3200MHz Hynix at 16-16-16-16-39-72-1T (auto settings it found) without any issues at all. I could never do that before! This BIOS is working excellent for me in the little time (day and a half) I've been using it. Super pleased.
> No fan issues on my Crosshair Hero VI. Saves all settings. Multiple reboots and cold starts.


I had one of the early board and firmware was corrupted

was able to address it via Elmor's suggestion to set SoC to 1.0v and Enable Super I/O
the cold boot happen way less often, maybe 1 in 20 instead of 1/5.
And most of the time, the firmware would display correctly as expected.

I took risk to flash it to 0312 firmware before upgrading to 0308 and I have not had issue lately.
I pulled the battery n clean everything before my attempt on flashing the firmware update.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*
> 
> Flashed to 3008 Bios today, quickly got to 3466 Mhz with 14-14-14-28 timing. Manually set CPU to 3.95 GHz at 1.4 volts with no issue. However, when trying to enable ZenStates using the usual settings, the CPU stays at 1.5 Ghz.
> 
> Any input on why P-states would not be working with this bios version?


Well an embarrassing resolution to this issue. Beyond the P-states issue, subsequent testing using manual settings revealed stability issues as well. I then reverted to 0200 and all was functioning fine. Then I mentally reviewed what I had done in flashing to 3008, and realized that I had not cleared the CMOS prior to flashing. A rookie mistake.

I flashed using the proper method to 3008 today, set up my memory with 3466 Mhz Stilt settings, and Zenstates to 3.95 Ghz. Ran some testing to stress the System/CPU, and MemTest64 to look for errors. Everything is good to go.

Posted this as a reminder to both new folk and the experienced, *don't forget to clear that CMOS!* It can cause problems.


----------



## Anty

From gigabyte forum regarding new BIOSes and AGESA 1072a
Quote:


> Quick update before the weekend: last round of testing identified a bug in 1072a. We just received the patch from AMD. They will be working on it first thing next week. Depending on testing it should be available early next week (assuming the patch works and no new bugs are found).


Why I'm not surprised


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Wasn't AI Suite just recently updated on Asus site? And yet still awful program? Why?


latest latest version that 2.00.03
14/06/2017


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mito1172*
> 
> latest latest version that 2.00.03
> 14/06/2017


Are you sure?


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Are you sure?


yes turkey page is like this



I'm talking about that


----------



## Moutsatsos

Fan regulation has been a problem since the start.
If you want to limit the fans at a specific range for example 40% you can't.
I got Noctua NF-A14 I and i want them to be working at 80% max but it doesn't work.
@lordzed83 what you can do in order to lock them at a lower speed is ignore the cpu fan,set your fans to the cha-fans and change the sensor from cpu to motherboard or anything else that doesn't reach high temps.
Set upper temp 75 -100 and regulate lower according to how much you want the fans to run.
I doesn't hurt to mention that you need to set the fans to PMW if they re 4 pin or DC if they are 3 pin and run qfan tuning a couple of times before you start playing with the settings.
Oh and DC lower limit is 60% usually.
Let me know if it worked.


----------



## articuno1au

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> slightly offtopic question here :
> 
> Can a NVMe (M.2 drive) PCI-e 3.0 x4 profit from being plugged into a PCI-e 3.0 x8 adapter card ?
> In other words... Could there be any speed improvements with setting up a additional M.2 drive like this ? and perhaps use that as systemdisk (if speed is better)


In the case of this board, no.

As I understand, the PCI-e 3 x4 lane dedicated to M.2 is direct to CPU, so there's no benefit in going to a riser card, and depending on the implementation of the card you might lose some performance.

As observed, it can be awesome to raid a couple of M.2 drives together, but if you're looking at doing that, go buy an Intel 900p. Not only will it be faster, it will also be more cost effective.


----------



## efes34

I want to back 9920 bios from3008 : but i can not it
flashback does not work


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *efes34*
> 
> I want to back 9920 bios from3008 : but i can not it


Flashback? You can't do it in bios.


----------



## efes34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Flashback? You can't do it in bios.


flashback does not work after clear cmos. I tried 9920,0052,1501,and 0020 for go back


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Beta BIOS 3008 for C6H/C6HWIFI/C6E
> 
> AGESA 1.0.7.1, temperature offset fixed after S3 resume, GPU Post function fixed, 0d with some GPUs fixed
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/f95motjmh211e7h/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3008.zip (SHA256 26c933fbc19b9774ae4cfd37d55daac6b9611dc98e05601c799453fdbb9860b4)
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/ntn6i3jiub610ai/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-3008.zip (SHA256 bda12843afdb6363a4dc1f9bebe75a224356e3b05a3bf3562b0718858ef3d2ad)
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/yj22ld2rmmedp01/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-3008.zip (SHA256 bf895d7a4c1b0bbd3d2e8b148be565072ffdcb1bd161d7a24918822118a3668d)
> 
> edit: Add checksums


THX Bratan'


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *efes34*
> 
> I want to back 9920 bios from3008 : but i can not it
> flashback does not work


Flashback means you put the C6H.CAP file on a flash drive, put it in the designated USB port on the motherboard(bottom of the USB 2.0 ports), and then, while the machine is off, hold the BIOS button on the back until it starts to flash, then wait for it to finish. Going back to a previous BIOS file via the BIOS is not using the Flashback feature.


----------



## efes34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Flashback means you put the C6H.CAP file on a flash drive, put it in the designated USB port on the motherboard(bottom of the USB 2.0 ports), and then, while the machine is off, hold the BIOS button on the back until it starts to flash, then wait for it to finish. Going back to a previous BIOS file via the BIOS is not using the Flashback feature.


Thank you but I know flashback. Previously i made it. For example after 0020 i was back to 9920 with this method. But now. It does not work. Bios button flashing after i pressed and wait. No anything changes. I will try again after remove and replace to bios batery.


----------



## xrodney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *articuno1au*
> 
> In the case of this board, no.
> 
> As I understand, the PCI-e 3 x4 lane dedicated to M.2 is direct to CPU, so there's no benefit in going to a riser card, and depending on the implementation of the card you might lose some performance.
> 
> As observed, it can be awesome to raid a couple of M.2 drives together, but if you're looking at doing that, go buy an Intel 900p. Not only will it be faster, it will also be more cost effective.


Sorry, but Intel Optane 900p drive might be faster only in some cases like high random IOPS.
It works only on latest Intel CPUs and is definitely not cost effective as 280GB version cost more than 512GB Samsung 960 PRO (or almost as much as 1TB 960 EVO).


----------



## lordzed83

@Moutsatsos yup thats what im doing more or less messing around with few runs of qfan tuning and usually it magically sets CPU fan where it should be. Its odd that Case fans dont have this problem in my case just cpu fan :S Case fans set and forget cpu fan keeps reverting its settiongs to standard for whatever reason


----------



## Manshonyagger

QFan-Tuning works not very well.

It sets the minimum fan speed for my AiO fans to 32% and for my case fans to 60%.
Both are exactly the same fans (PHANTEKS PH-F140MP),


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> @Moutsatsos yup thats what im doing more or less messing around with few runs of qfan tuning and usually it magically sets CPU fan where it should be. Its odd that Case fans dont have this problem in my case just cpu fan :S Case fans set and forget cpu fan keeps reverting its settiongs to standard for whatever reason


the reason being... maybe logical ? Why would any one want to set cpu fan speed so low... and risk frying their cpu
That specific header is for controling cpu fan so seems logical to me that they've set it up this way


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrodney*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *articuno1au*
> 
> In the case of this board, no.
> 
> As I understand, the PCI-e 3 x4 lane dedicated to M.2 is direct to CPU, so there's no benefit in going to a riser card, and depending on the implementation of the card you might lose some performance.
> 
> As observed, it can be awesome to raid a couple of M.2 drives together, but if you're looking at doing that, go buy an Intel 900p. Not only will it be faster, it will also be more cost effective.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but Intel Optane 900p drive might be faster only in some cases like high random IOPS.
> It works only on latest Intel CPUs and is definitely not cost effective as 280GB version cost more than 512GB Samsung 960 PRO (or almost as much as 1TB 960 EVO).
Click to expand...

Tnx for the responses guys
Was considering it yeah. But if there's no actual speed to gain then it's just a waist of money. Unless i needed more storagespace... whitch i don't. So i 'll leave it for now


----------



## articuno1au

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrodney*
> 
> Sorry, but Intel Optane 900p drive might be faster only in some cases like high random IOPS.
> It works only on latest Intel CPUs and is definitely not cost effective as 280GB version cost more than 512GB Samsung 960 PRO (or almost as much as 1TB 960 EVO).


That is incorrect.

You appear to be referring to Optane Memory (i.e. M.2 compliant sticks). Those sticks operate in cache mode on only Intel CPUs, but can be mounted as addressable storage on any platform.

The 900p is an NVME complain PCI-e Expander card and will work with anything with a PCI-e slot and NVME compatibility.

Further, it is faster in most use cases. Toms hardware have a review here: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-optane-ssd-900p-3d-xpoint,5292-2.html

Feel free to use any other source you like as well. The important measure for this usage in QD1-4 as very few consumer workloads take advantage of QD8+.

Certainly, it is expensive, but it's a much more economical solution than multiple M.2 sticks in a PCI-e riser.

Edit:: Sorry this has gone off topic.


----------



## Karagra

If on my 1700 I run my 3.8ghz @ 1.35v llc3 what do you guys think my 3.9-4.0ghz voltage should be tested at?


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> If on my 1700 I run my 3.8ghz @ 1.35v llc3 what do you guys think my 3.9-4.0ghz voltage should be tested at?


I was seeing scaling of around 0.1v per 100mhz or so from 3.7 to 3.9 for everyday use. tuning for stability fleshed out the voltages a little more.
I can boot at 4.0 but can barely get into windows let alone bench
the voltage at my 3.9 wall is just nuts but YMMV


----------



## xrodney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *articuno1au*
> 
> That is incorrect.
> 
> You appear to be referring to Optane Memory (i.e. M.2 compliant sticks). Those sticks operate in cache mode on only Intel CPUs, but can be mounted as addressable storage on any platform.
> 
> The 900p is an NVME complain PCI-e Expander card and will work with anything with a PCI-e slot and NVME compatibility.
> 
> Further, it is faster in most use cases. Toms hardware have a review here: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-optane-ssd-900p-3d-xpoint,5292-2.html
> 
> Feel free to use any other source you like as well. The important measure for this usage in QD1-4 as very few consumer workloads take advantage of QD8+.
> 
> Certainly, it is expensive, but it's a much more economical solution than multiple M.2 sticks in a PCI-e riser.
> 
> Edit:: Sorry this has gone off topic.


I read multiple reviews and as performance/price, I stand by what I said.
I recommend you to read the 900P review on Anandtech and their analysis on where are benefits vs high-end SSDs and who will benefit.
For sure it's not the case of light workload on the system drive and neither is application/storage disk where even its low cappacity make it unusable.

Yes, it has its benefits, but most of them fall into enterprise segment and there its low capacity, higher price and power consumption is also problematic... and before you ask talking from experience as we are using many flash arrays just bellow petabyte capacity each for ERP applications and databases.


----------



## articuno1au

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrodney*
> 
> I read multiple reviews and as performance/price, I stand by what I said.
> I recommend you to read the 900P review on Anandtech and their analysis on where are benefits vs high-end SSDs and who will benefit.
> For sure it's not the case of light workload on the system drive and neither is application/storage disk where even its low cappacity make it unusable.
> 
> Yes, it has its benefits, but most of them fall into enterprise segment and there its low capacity, higher price and power consumption is also problematic... and before you ask talking from experience as we are using many flash arrays just bellow petabyte capacity each for ERP applications and databases.


I'm happy for the gent in question to make his own assessment on this. Have a good one.


----------



## lolerk52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *I shot a jitter phenomenon on video. When the 52 degree memory module reaches the platform, errors appear. This video can be a huge scandal.
> 
> https://youtu.be/nrVbyg4Vstg*


Let me get this straight. Memory getting to 52 degrees will cause errors? Is this something with the Hero or is it a Ryzen IMC thing?


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *articuno1au*
> 
> I'm happy for the gent in question to make his own assessment on this. Have a good one.


and I'd also recommend this link as I find it very useful and resourceful when it comes to choosing an appropriate SSD for your wallet:
http://ssd.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-900P-Optane-NVMe-PCIe-480GB-vs-Samsung-960-Pro-NVMe-PCIe-M2-512GB/m375784vsm182182

But I do have a question on these NVMe's like the Samsung Pro 960's. If installed on an AMD x370 platform, will the PCIe lanes be shared with the main PCIe slot where my GTX1080 is plugged in? Will it drop down to x8 from my current x16 3.0?

Also, how come there's no 256GB version of the 960-Pro on the market? I only see the 250GB 960 Evo.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> the reason being... maybe logical ? Why would any one want to set cpu fan speed so low... and risk frying their cpu
> That specific header is for controling cpu fan so seems logical to me that they've set it up this way


Its not set up that way looses saved profile on random ocasion. Not only cpu fan but other ones also. Besides tharlt cpus got thermal protection anyway first drop clocks and volts then full system shotdown. Its been tested here it wirks as lond as sence mi is disabled... Used to be enabled by default till someone here did hardcore test killing hes aio pump to prove that sense mi disables thermal safety in cpu.


----------



## Xiphan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Beta BIOS 3008 for C6H/C6HWIFI/C6E
> 
> AGESA 1.0.7.1, temperature offset fixed after S3 resume, GPU Post function fixed, 0d with some GPUs fixed
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/f95motjmh211e7h/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3008.zip (SHA256 26c933fbc19b9774ae4cfd37d55daac6b9611dc98e05601c799453fdbb9860b4)
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/ntn6i3jiub610ai/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-3008.zip (SHA256 bda12843afdb6363a4dc1f9bebe75a224356e3b05a3bf3562b0718858ef3d2ad)
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/yj22ld2rmmedp01/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-3008.zip (SHA256 bf895d7a4c1b0bbd3d2e8b148be565072ffdcb1bd161d7a24918822118a3668d)
> 
> edit: Add checksums


Thanks a lot for this Elmor. For the first time since building my system in February I was able to boot at 3200MHz without having to tweak anything. I just selected DOCP Standard and my PC booted without issue!







(CPU-Z Validation)


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolerk52*
> 
> Let me get this straight. Memory getting to 52 degrees will cause errors? Is this something with the Hero or is it a Ryzen IMC thing?


RAM normal operation is op to 85C and extreme operation condition is up to 95C, this is in every RAM manufacturer datasheet.

There should be no error at 52C if the RAM was sable to begin with, but what you see is an error appearing when using 12 instances (should be 16) on a 16 thread CPU, in short, the RAM is unstable and the method is flawed.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> and I'd also recommend this link as I find it very useful and resourceful when it comes to choosing an appropriate SSD for your wallet:
> http://ssd.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-900P-Optane-NVMe-PCIe-480GB-vs-Samsung-960-Pro-NVMe-PCIe-M2-512GB/m375784vsm182182
> 
> 
> 
> But I do have a question on these NVMe's like the Samsung Pro 960's. If installed on an AMD x370 platform, will the PCIe lanes be shared with the main PCIe slot where my GTX1080 is plugged in? Will it drop down to x8 from my current x16 3.0?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Also, how come there's no 256GB version of the 960-Pro on the market? I only see the 250GB 960 Evo.


No. As long as your NVMe SSD does not use more than 4 PCIe lanes, the lanes will not be shared. X370 has 20 PCIe lanes directly connected to the CPU + 4 lanes for the chipset. So 16 lanes for the GPU + 4 lanes for NVMe + 4 for the chipset.


----------



## lolerk52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> RAM normal operation is op to 85C and extreme operation condition is up to 95C, this is in every RAM manufacturer datasheet.
> 
> There should be no error at 52C if the RAM was sable to begin with, but what you see is an error appearing when using 12 instances (should be 16) on a 16 thread CPU, in short, the RAM is unstable and the method is flawed.


Since it depends on thread count, is it the IMC's fault?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolerk52*
> 
> Since it depends on thread count, is it the IMC's fault?


Using as many instances as the CPU can use is to maximize the load. The RAM is not stable in the video you quoted, no more or less than that, could be too tight or wrong timings or unstable IMC caused by low voltage. There is nothing there to base any conclusion, but this has nothing to do with the RAM temperature which is within normal and extended operation limit.


----------



## Karagra

One day this speed will be stable!
3600mhz 14-14-14-26-44-1T 1.5v (Just to see if i could)


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolerk52*
> 
> Let me get this straight. Memory getting to 52 degrees will cause errors? Is this something with the Hero or is it a Ryzen IMC thing?
> 
> 
> 
> RAM normal operation is op to 85C and extreme operation condition is up to 95C, this is in every RAM manufacturer datasheet.
> 
> There should be no error at 52C if the RAM was sable to begin with, but what you see is an error appearing when using 12 instances (should be 16) on a 16 thread CPU, in short, the RAM is unstable and the method is flawed.
Click to expand...

Another assumption?
Didn't see the user involved to test with flawed testingmethode's.
So... on what did you base that conclusion ?

My takings on it let me to believe that it was a combo of settings plus... he used dual layer dimms (*not b-die*)

EDIT :
never mind.
In the video he uses not enough instances of hci... i take back what i said


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xiphan*
> 
> Thanks a lot for this Elmor. For the first time since building my system in February I was able to boot at 3200MHz without having to tweak anything. I just selected DOCP Standard and my PC booted without issue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (CPU-Z Validation)


Hello, I have seen you have a setup very similar to me. I would know, if you have any problems with restart (only) w10 from Samsung 960 EVO (it always hangs) and...
...what is 960 EVO firmware?

Thanks.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> RAM normal operation is op to 85C and extreme operation condition is up to 95C, this is in every RAM manufacturer datasheet.
> 
> There should be no error at 52C if the RAM was sable to begin with, but what you see is an error appearing when using 12 instances (should be 16) on a 16 thread CPU, in short, the RAM is unstable and the method is flawed.


no my dear, this is called resonance, which occurs on the bus due to thermal noise
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolerk52*
> 
> Let me get this straight. Memory getting to 52 degrees will cause errors? Is this something with the Hero or is it a Ryzen IMC thing?


this is not a problem of the motherboard, memory or memory controller, it is the resonance that occurs on the bus under certain conditions
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> Hello, I have seen you have a setup very similar to me. I would know, if you have any problems with restart (only) w10 from Samsung 960 EVO (it always hangs) and...
> ...what is 960 EVO firmware?
> 
> Thanks.


what firmware are you using?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> Hello, I have seen you have a setup very similar to me. I would know, if you have any problems with restart (only) w10 from Samsung 960 EVO (it always hangs) and...
> ...what is 960 EVO firmware?
> 
> Thanks.


No issues with restart on my 960 EVO (Bios 3008 and 9920) check rig sig

Both the Firmware and Samsung NVMe Driver (yes you'll want this) can be found here http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/download/tools.html


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> Hello, I have seen you have a setup very similar to me. I would know, if you have any problems with restart (only) w10 from Samsung 960 EVO (it always hangs) and...
> ...what is 960 EVO firmware?
> 
> Thanks.


yes I had that
Although I was never sure if it wasnt just because I cloned to my M.2 SAMSUNG 960 EVO 500GB from SATA SSD 250GB (samsung)
Iam not exactly sure what resolved it.
I cloned it, I booted it, I would install NVMe driver from samsung and I would be 90% unable to boot from that point

So I booted to safe mode to remove the NVMe drivers and roll back to microsoft NVMe drivers (after tons of tries to boot)
And then I was able to boot (more than not), but the hang still happened, just not as much (hang on windows boot)
I also did some multiple chkdsk /f /r on it at this point, which might have also helped.

After few months the hang happened less and less and at some point I updated the SSD firmware (new update was available) and installed the SAMSUNG NVMe drivers back (maybe newer version)


And Iam now 100% free of the win boot hangs.

I would say it did for some reason happened less and less with the use of it.
But it was pretty weird

It did seem like NVMe driver from samsung makes matters worse, but then removing them wouldnt fully solve it. So It wasnt just fault of that.

(Maybe I should have installed samsung NVMe driver before the cloning?)


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> no my dear, this is called resonance, which occurs on the bus due to thermal noise


Try stock/stable RAM timings and settings and heat the RAM by increasing DRAM voltage and using a hairdryer to heat it up and see if you get an error at 52C. If you do then it's due to high die temperature and your theory will be right.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Try stock/stable RAM timings and settings and heat the RAM by increasing DRAM voltage and using a hairdryer to heat it up and see if you get an error at 52C. If you do then it's due to high die temperature and your theory will be right.


Temperature is one of the conditions, and the higher the frequency the bus will be more prone to negative factors

These problems do not exist at a frequency >3200


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoony*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> Hello, I have seen you have a setup very similar to me. I would know, if you have any problems with restart (only) w10 from Samsung 960 EVO (it always hangs) and...
> ...what is 960 EVO firmware?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> yes I had that
> Although I was never sure if it wasnt just because I cloned to my M.2 SAMSUNG 960 EVO 500GB from SATA SSD 250GB (samsung)
> Iam not exactly sure what resolved it.
> I cloned it, I booted it, I would install NVMe driver from samsung and I would be 90% unable to boot from that point
> 
> So I booted to safe mode to remove the NVMe drivers and roll back to microsoft NVMe drivers (after tons of tries to boot)
> And then I was able to boot (more than not), but the hang still happened, just not as much (hang on windows boot)
> I also did some multiple chkdsk /f /r on it at this point, which might have also helped.
> 
> After few months the hang happened less and less and at some point I updated the SSD firmware (new update was available) and installed the SAMSUNG NVMe drivers back (maybe newer version)
> 
> 
> And Iam now 100% free of the win boot hangs.
> 
> I would say it did for some reason happened less and less with the use of it.
> But it was pretty weird
> 
> It did seem like NVMe driver from samsung makes matters worse, but then removing them wouldnt fully solve it. So It wasnt just fault of that.
> 
> 
> 
> (Maybe I should have installed samsung NVMe driver before the cloning?)
Click to expand...

Nahhhh You shouldn't have cloned it in the first place








Cloning can give all kind of weird probs
It's always better to do a fresh install


----------



## Neoony

Iam fully aware of that.

But I really didnt want to go through doing all the tweaking I have done on my win xD
Especially so soon after setting them up xD

I do see that starting a new win once again, I could implement all the new things I learned / experimented with even better / cleaner.
But its just so much work xD

And hell, now Iam here with no issues at all, running blazing fast and clean. (yes, new clean win install would still be better)

I also do prefer fixing things (good for your tech skills), instead of always starting up from the scratch.


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> 
> One day this speed will be stable!
> 3600mhz 14-14-14-26-44-1T 1.5v (Just to see if i could)


Intreresting. What is ur ProcODT? Mine was not stable but I was able to boot up to 3700 MHz and run Windows.


----------



## Ex0cet

I believe it all comes down to the quality of the combination of your RAM chip + CPU IMC, and of course then, the luck you get with both, in the silicon lottery.

But, assuming the RAM chip is high quality and that the CPU IMC is actually capable of dealing with the higher frequencies memory straps, then indeed it will come down to how stable the signal noise is within that particular settings.

I think 1usmus is right. The closer you get to your CPU IMCs limit, the more sensitive it will be to signal issues and interference.

Simply because the memory frequency also defines the bandwidth of the so called infinity fabric, meaning that the communication between each CPU die also functions and depends on this.

If the CPU IMC can handle the frequency but is not stable, most likely that not, you should be able to stabilize those settings fixing the resistance values of the Termination Block and also messing around with the resistance of the CAD_BUS to achieve the least amount of signal noise and interference. (Which is exactly the guidance 1usmus provides with his awesome DRAM Calculator)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Temperature is one of the conditions, and the higher the frequency the bus will be more prone to negative factors
> 
> These problems do not exist at a frequency >3200


Indeed it is.

Anyone who ever studied physics / chemistry / electronics should know this.

It is not a coincidence that "temperature" is an essential variable in almost every electronic equation.

Hell, "T" is an essential variable even in Quantum Mechanics, as it defines the energy levels and the movement of a set of particles within that quantum field...


----------



## Fizzroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> I'm using offset without an issue on 3008. You might want to clear CMOS and redo your settings.


I did clear my CMOS today. Still broken. Stuck at 1.286 (if I remember right). Causes my PC to crash at startup or during Cinebench. Didn't happen on any of the previous bios'.


----------



## Karagra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> Intreresting. What is ur ProcODT? Mine was not stable but I was able to boot up to 3700 MHz and run Windows.


ProcODT 53
CAD 40-40-40-40
SOC LLC3
SOC extreme
SOC 300kHz


----------



## Xiphan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> Hello, I have seen you have a setup very similar to me. I would know, if you have any problems with restart (only) w10 from Samsung 960 EVO (it always hangs) and...
> ...what is 960 EVO firmware?
> 
> Thanks.


Nope, no problems. While I was initially using a slightly older firmware version (2B7QCXE7) and NVMe driver (v2.1), I have since updated both to the latest versions (3B7QCXE7 for the firmware and v2.3 for the NVMe driver) and I still have no issues when restarting.

Like others have asked did you do a clean Windows install or are you using an old install? Lastly, does your Windows completely hang to the point where the spinning ring stops moving and you have to do a hard reset or does Windows simply not restart?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoony*
> 
> yes I had that
> Although I was never sure if it wasnt just because I cloned to my M.2 SAMSUNG 960 EVO 500GB from SATA SSD 250GB (samsung)
> Iam not exactly sure what resolved it.
> I cloned it, I booted it, I would install NVMe driver from samsung and I would be 90% unable to boot from that point
> 
> So I booted to safe mode to remove the NVMe drivers and roll back to microsoft NVMe drivers (after tons of tries to boot)
> And then I was able to boot (more than not), but the hang still happened, just not as much (hang on windows boot)
> I also did some multiple chkdsk /f /r on it at this point, which might have also helped.
> 
> After few months the hang happened less and less and at some point I updated the SSD firmware (new update was available) and installed the SAMSUNG NVMe drivers back (maybe newer version)
> 
> 
> And Iam now 100% free of the win boot hangs.
> 
> I would say it did for some reason happened less and less with the use of it.
> But it was pretty weird
> 
> It did seem like NVMe driver from samsung makes matters worse, but then removing them wouldnt fully solve it. So It wasnt just fault of that.
> 
> (Maybe I should have installed samsung NVMe driver before the cloning?)


about 960 brick...
https://www.techpowerup.com/239265/latest-samsung-960-pro-firmware-update-causes-application-freezes-instability


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xiphan*
> 
> Nope, no problems. While I was initially using a slightly older firmware version (2B7QCXE7) and NVMe driver (v2.1), I have since updated both to the latest versions (3B7QCXE7 for the firmware and v2.3 for the NVMe driver) and I still have no issues when restarting.
> 
> Like others have asked did you do a clean Windows install or are you using an old install? Lastly, does your Windows completely hang to the point where the spinning ring stops moving and you have to do a hard reset or does Windows simply not restart?


For me, the spinning circle would dissapear and I would have to restart. (maybe 1/10 times it would boot)
But even if I booted, there would be some freezes and other issues. Those mostly dissapeared when I rolled back to microsoft NVMe driver.
Was ok in safe mode.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> about 960 brick...
> https://www.techpowerup.com/239265/latest-samsung-960-pro-firmware-update-causes-application-freezes-instability


hmm
Well Iam using 960 EVO though and have no problems with the latest firmware 3B7QCXE7 (seems different for the PRO version)
But that does indeed sound similar to what I was having at the beginning
But that was few months ago.. (think SAMSUNG NVMe Driver 2.1, but not sure)

...now using both latest firmware and latest NVMe samsung driver, no problem
But nice info about 960 PRO, thanks for the link


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoony*
> 
> For me, the spinning circle would dissapear and I would have to restart. (maybe 1/10 times it would boot)
> But even if I booted, there would be some freezes and other issues. Those mostly dissapeared when I rolled back to microsoft NVMe driver.
> Was ok in safe mode.
> hmm
> Well Iam using 960 EVO though and have no problems with the latest firmware 3B7QCXE7 (seems different for the PRO version)
> But that does indeed sound similar to what I was having at the beginning
> But that was few months ago.. (think SAMSUNG NVMe Driver 2.1, but not sure)
> 
> ...now using both latest firmware and latest NVMe samsung driver, no problem


we have identical controllers, the firmware will be partially the same ... by the way, my version older 2B6QCXP7...


----------



## Moutsatsos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> RAM normal operation is op to 85C and extreme operation condition is up to 95C, this is in every RAM manufacturer datasheet.
> 
> There should be no error at 52C if the RAM was sable to begin with, but what you see is an error appearing when using 12 instances (should be 16) on a 16 thread CPU, in short, the RAM is unstable and the method is flawed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moutsatsos*
> 
> I've got the same problem with instability due to high temps on RAM but its due bad airflow and heat generated from the pump.
> I can't find a screenshot with RAM temps with the old aio but I remember it was 0.5-0.7 C° deference.
> Higher temp is always on A2 slot.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3466 14-15-15-15-36 PASS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3466 14-15-15-15-36 FAIL


Same settings in both occasions only deference is temperature.
When it comes to overclocking temperature plays a huge role in preserving the right numbers for the parts to work as intended specially with AMD.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moutsatsos*
> 
> Same settings in both occasions only deference is temperature.
> When it comes to overclocking temperature plays a huge role in preserving the right numbers for the parts to work as intended specially with AMD.


thanks for testing!
you are not alone, many have this problem

this is yet another confirmation that temperature greatly affects the stability

what cad_bus settings are you using?


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolerk52*
> 
> Let me get this straight. Memory getting to 52 degrees will cause errors? Is this something with the Hero or is it a Ryzen IMC thing?


Wandering bits...


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> this is yet another confirmation that temperature greatly affects the stability


I would agree with that.
Cant say about RAMs, but reducing temps of CPUs always helped me gain some MHz.

Added WaterCooling to my old AMD Phenom II 965 BE and I could do from 3.7GHz, to 4.0GHz ( big difference in temps xD )
(It absolutely loved being under 55C)

Got a much better airflow case for my current Ryzen 7 1800X, which took few Cs from the temps and it allowed me to squeeze from 3975MHz to 4050MHz.
After lowering the temp with the new case setup, I could just increase the MHz in pstates and what was not stable before, was suddenly stable.
But that also decreased a lot of other MB parts temps.

So I would never doubt, that having lower temps can extend the OC range of things / make them more stable.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moutsatsos*
> 
> Same settings in both occasions only deference is temperature.
> When it comes to overclocking temperature plays a huge role in preserving the right numbers for the parts to work as intended specially with AMD.


SOC voltage is a little bit higher in the test where your RAM passed. My guess is your RAM passed at SOC voltage of 1.05V and failed at SOC voltage of 1.025V, this is what I read comparing the 2 screenshots. I mean they are not exactly the same settings, and sometime so small changes can make i difference, even if it's only 0.025V because it's a tipping point.

Heat can be a factor but it was presented as the only factor, and 52C is still within normal operation interval. What I'm saying is the test shown in the video is flawed because only 12 of 16 threads are loaded yet the RAM fails and my guess is the RAM was not stable to begin with. I don't understand why is it so hard to accept the mere possibility of the RAM being unstable from the beginning in that video.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> what firmware are you using?


It´s original...



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> No issues with restart on my 960 EVO (Bios 3008 and 9920) check rig sig
> 
> Both the Firmware and Samsung NVMe Driver (yes you'll want this) can be found here http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/download/tools.html


Thank for link, but my firmware is identical to the one that comes in said link (and for the latest news, updating it can give more problems).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoony*
> 
> yes I had that
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Although I was never sure if it wasnt just because I cloned to my M.2 SAMSUNG 960 EVO 500GB from SATA SSD 250GB (samsung)
> Iam not exactly sure what resolved it.
> I cloned it, I booted it, I would install NVMe driver from samsung and I would be 90% unable to boot from that point
> 
> So I booted to safe mode to remove the NVMe drivers and roll back to microsoft NVMe drivers (after tons of tries to boot)
> And then I was able to boot (more than not), but the hang still happened, just not as much (hang on windows boot)
> I also did some multiple chkdsk /f /r on it at this point, which might have also helped.
> 
> After few months the hang happened less and less and at some point I updated the SSD firmware (new update was available) and installed the SAMSUNG NVMe drivers back (maybe newer version)
> 
> 
> And Iam now 100% free of the win boot hangs.
> 
> I would say it did for some reason happened less and less with the use of it.
> But it was pretty weird
> 
> It did seem like NVMe driver from samsung makes matters worse, but then removing them wouldnt fully solve it. So It wasnt just fault of that.
> 
> (Maybe I should have installed samsung NVMe driver before the cloning?)


Too I cloned it, perhaps it's the problem. By now I wan´t reinstall again w10 (by time and heavy re-setup all, not by other thing, it´s hard configure all again).

THANKS ALL FOR REPLY. if I resolve this mystery without reinstall w10 again, I'll say in this forum. And if anybody know some solution, I' ll read any suggestion.








--


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> 57,3 holy ****...


Holy mother of the cows.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*


The firmware on my 960 EVO 1TB says *3*B7QCXE7 . Apparently it's only available through Magician - make sure you are using 5.1.

Some people are complaining about speed loss with the new firmware. I ran the Magician speed test and it seemed fine.

https://us.community.samsung.com/t5/Memory-Storage/New-960-EVO-FW-3B7QCXE7-Available/td-p/213624


----------



## Moutsatsos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> SOC voltage is a little bit higher in the test where your RAM passed. My guess is your RAM passed at SOC voltage of 1.05V and failed at SOC voltage of 1.025V, this is what I read comparing the 2 screenshots. I mean they are not exactly the same settings, and sometime so small changes can make i difference, even if it's only 0.025V because it's a tipping point.
> 
> Heat can be a factor but it was presented as the only factor, and 52C is still within normal operation interval. What I'm saying is the test shown in the video is flawed because only 12 of 16 threads are loaded yet the RAM fails and my guess is the RAM was not stable to begin with. I don't understand why is it so hard to accept the mere possibility of the RAM being unstable from the beginning in that video.


Soc in the pass screenshot is 1.0125 and in the fail screenshot is 1 i ve got screenshots with same settings and soc 1 that pass the test.
I don't know about the video 1usmus made and i don't care if he made it the right way or not,what I am saying is that his statement that heat reduces the overclocking capabilities or the ability to reach higher speeds if you want has always been true.
Its actually a fundamental law of electronics. Apart from electromigration it affects resistance impetance and therefore everything that has to do with ohm's law.
It applies to ram and cpu and the higher the worse it gets.Good thing for us electronics work on a +- percentage and are not absolute on their numbers.
At my system for instance if RAM goes higher than 50°C for the RAM to stay stable i will need to apply so much voltage that i am not prepared to apply at least for now.And sadly as shown in the pic it does sometimes.
Don't forget the RAM datasheets are meant for the xmp and Intel specs,we are on uncharted waters here and we made a long way.I don't own a Flare X or any other Ryzen certified RAM but i am pretty sure that it would behave in the same way when reaching certain temperatures on high speeds and those temperatures would not be 85­­­­­­°C but way less.
As for 1usmus yes he does the mistake of not running equal to threads instances on HCI








I assume that's because he's getting over exited and impatient about the results


----------



## nexxusty

@ elmor

Hey man, I was the guy who's C6H would not enter UEFI no matter what he did. Fixed it.... I thought you might like to know what caused it considering what I had to do to fix it.

The bottom most slot of the motherboard had an M.2 SSD with PCIE-4X 3.0 Card in it. Refused to enter UEFI with this card installed. With it moved to the second PCI-E 16x slot the system now works fine.

I thought this might interest you, it sure did me.


----------



## DaOptika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I found a solution how to overcome the effect of temperature on the tire! Soon, I will publish everything!


Just to get it right: to avoid the temperature instability of the bus I'd have to:
- set cad bus resistors to minimum
- or go higher than 3200Hz

The first thing makes sense but I don't understand how going to higher frequencys should make it better?!


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> we have identical controllers, the firmware will be partially the same ... by the way, my version older 2B6QCXP7...


Same FW here, no problems with it. Looks like it pays being somewhat lazy, I downloaded the newer one but never installed it. I was hoping it would fix problem with performance drop after 1/2 full.


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> ProcODT 53
> CAD 40-40-40-40
> SOC LLC3
> SOC extreme
> SOC 300kHz


Stable yet?With same ProcODT I was able to boot a bit over 3700 MHz. With 60 ohm my max was something like 3550 MHz.


----------



## majestynl

Hi Guys, I'm not active in writing anymore but stil trying to read everything on the background..snipermodus!!

*Tested bios 3008:*

Worst bios for me since a while









Issues started immediately after flashing and running base profile settings. It hanged directly after boot. Reset and tried again it booted to windows. Then rest of issues followed:

- Memtest with base settings keeps restarting my windows after a while
- Task manager showing wrong freq
- Cinebenh showing base freq
- Mouse freezing
- Random restarts
- higher temp readings(need more investigation)

For now enough testing on this bios..
Going back to 1701 and sniper modus on this thread









Edit: Got some of problems while going back to 1701. For now doing second test with 3008. In meanwhile I updated ecc to 312! Will update..


----------



## R71800XSS

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> The firmware on my 960 EVO 1TB says *3*B7QCXE7 . Apparently it's only available through Magician - make sure you are using 5.1.
> 
> Some people are complaining about speed loss with the new firmware. I ran the Magician speed test and it seemed fine.
> 
> https://us.community.samsung.com/t5/Memory-Storage/New-960-EVO-FW-3B7QCXE7-Available/td-p/213624


I have update all with last firmware (with last drivers too) and and the reboot still does not work (reset ant turn off yes). PC hangs with circle spinning or black screen (same with old firmware, no difference) and led disk M2 on mobo repeat sequence. it is clear that it is from M2, BIOS (now 1701) or W10 pro and that it could be because it was cloned. Keep investigating. The funny thing is that neither ASUS nor Microsoft nor Samsung know where the problem is and they pass the ball to each other. However with Ubuntu no problems.

Thanks all.


----------



## cjrb007

@Elmor and people of the forum. Many times you write about the EC Version of the motherboard and said 310 or 312 but yesterday when I update the BIOS to 3008 beta, I check the EC1 Version and appear MBEC-AM4-9854. I don't know if this is a new or an old version of the EC controller. Please explain some about it and how can I change it if is necessary. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Can you post your configuration for 4Ghz?
> 
> My 4ghz stable configuration on 0020 doesn't work on 3008, needs more vcore.
> 
> Does this happen to anyone else?


Have a new custom loop now with 360 radiator so I have no previous 4ghz data. Anyways

Vcpu is offset +.05 which gives 1.4v with LLC 2
Mem is using Stilt's 3200 Fast for now at 1.4v
CAD 20-20-30-30
OCing using PState FID = A0
Core Performance Boost is off

That is about it, nothing special.


----------



## starise

Flashed the new 3008 BIOS.
With the same Memory settings 3008 gives me 76.7ns of latency where 1701 was 70.9.


Spoiler: DDR4 @ BIOS 1701

















Spoiler: DDR4 @ BIOS 3008


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Have a new custom loop now with 360 radiator so I have no previous 4ghz data. Anyways
> 
> Vcpu is offset +.05 which gives 1.4v with LLC 2
> Mem is using Stilt's 3200 Fast for now at 1.4v
> CAD 20-20-30-30
> OCing using PState FID = A0
> Core Performance Boost is off
> 
> That is about it, nothing special.


And you max temps? when cpu is under load, for example, IBT or Y-crunch, what vcore have you under hwinfo, i mean svi2vcore...?


----------



## Ex0cet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starise*
> 
> Flashed the new 3008 BIOS.
> With the same Memory settings 3008 gives me 76.7ns of latency where 1701 was 70.9.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: DDR4 @ BIOS 1701
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: DDR4 @ BIOS 3008


Disable PowerDown and try again.


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0cet*
> 
> Disable PowerDown and try again.


What power Down does? It's recomend disable it?


----------



## hurricane28

New Realtek driver out guys!

https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=6.0.1.8308

Much better bass and sound is in general much better than previous driver.


----------



## CCoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> New Realtek driver out guys!
> 
> https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=6.0.1.8308
> 
> Much better bass and sound is in general much better than previous driver.


Neat, whats the recommended way of installing these?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CCoR*
> 
> Neat, whats the recommended way of installing these?


Via device manager. Download the first package, extract them to wherever you like and update via device manager. Sound is really awesome compared to previous driver! Bass is finally back.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> New Realtek driver out guys!
> 
> https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=6.0.1.8308
> 
> Much better bass and sound is in general much better than previous driver.


old news
tnx anyway


----------



## Ex0cet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> What power Down does? It's recomend disable it?


From AMD:

"Can modestly save system power, at the expense of higher DRAM latency, by putting DRAM into a quiescent state after a period of inactivity."

Yes it's safe to disable it.

In the previous agesa bios, power down would have no impact in latency, but now... for one reason or another it does. (Maybe, before, AUTO was off? Or maybe it didn't even work as intended in previous agesa?)

Also try disabling geardown and test CR1 / CR2. As GearDown also affects latency a little.


----------



## Gadfly

1T with geardown enabled is faster than 2T geardown disabled.


----------



## Gadfly

So... what is the verdict on this new bios?

Any improvement in memory / CPU overclocking ?


----------



## CrazyElement

Im wondering what more to up ...

I was using the 1501 BIOS with slit settings for 3333 mhz fast, and my 1800x OC on 3.9 ghz , cpu V off-set to 0.05000V VDDSOC set to 1.05000 and VDRAM set to 1.4

My ram kit is 2x8GB G.skill 3600 mhz @ cl15. So before that I was pushing for 3466 but some time I had this irql_not_less_or_equal BSOD .. which indicates memory issue. So I lowered it to 3333 mhz and like 3 months everything was OK , until today I had bsod again with irql_not_less_or_equal while playing FFXIV. NOw I see that a lot of bioses have released so I DL the newest 3008 and I updated it , and set the setttings again like before expect this time i pick 3333 mhz safe profile instead of fast one , my CPU bench is even higher then before with 3333 fast I have hit 1732 score. memory test is ok I suppose 51k write/read with 72 latency .

So my question is any advice what I may up I read that this bsod irql_not_less_or_equal occurs when there is not enough voltage when OC, question is what to UP my CPU offset or my VDRAM v?

Thanks guys.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> Im wondering what more to up ...
> 
> I was using the 1501 BIOS with slit settings for 3333 mhz fast, and my 1800x OC on 3.9 ghz , cpu V off-set to 0.05000V VDDSOC set to 1.05000 and VDRAM set to 1.4
> 
> My ram kit is 2x8GB G.skill 3600 mhz @ cl15. So before that I was pushing for 3466 but some time I had this irql_not_less_or_equal BSOD .. which indicates memory issue. So I lowered it to 3333 mhz and like 3 months everything was OK , until today I had bsod again with irql_not_less_or_equal while playing FFXIV. NOw I see that a lot of bioses have released so I DL the newest 3008 and I updated it , and set the setttings again like before expect this time i pick 3333 mhz safe profile instead of fast one , my CPU bench is even higher then before with 3333 fast I have hit 1732 score. memory test is ok I suppose 51k write/read with 72 latency .
> 
> So my question is any advice what I may up I read that this bsod irql_not_less_or_equal occurs when there is not enough voltage when OC, question is what to UP my CPU offset or my VDRAM v?
> 
> Thanks guys.


prolly you'll need a tad more soc


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> Im wondering what more to up ...
> 
> I was using the 1501 BIOS with slit settings for 3333 mhz fast, and my 1800x OC on 3.9 ghz , cpu V off-set to 0.05000V VDDSOC set to 1.05000 and VDRAM set to 1.4
> 
> My ram kit is 2x8GB G.skill 3600 mhz @ cl15. So before that I was pushing for 3466 but some time I had this irql_not_less_or_equal BSOD .. which indicates memory issue. So I lowered it to 3333 mhz and like 3 months everything was OK , until today I had bsod again with irql_not_less_or_equal while playing FFXIV. NOw I see that a lot of bioses have released so I DL the newest 3008 and I updated it , and set the setttings again like before expect this time i pick 3333 mhz safe profile instead of fast one , my CPU bench is even higher then before with 3333 fast I have hit 1732 score. memory test is ok I suppose 51k write/read with 72 latency .
> 
> So my question is any advice what I may up I read that this bsod irql_not_less_or_equal occurs when there is not enough voltage when OC, question is what to UP my CPU offset or my VDRAM v?
> 
> Thanks guys.


Soc and dram voltage.

That memory kit is awesome, will easily run 3466 14-14-14-14-28 with "fast" subs, just can't be afraid of dram volts 1.45 is a good stsrting point, an 1.15v on the soc.


----------



## CrazyElement

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Soc and dram voltage.
> 
> That memory kit is awesome, will easily run 3466 14-14-14-14-28 with "fast" subs, just can't be afraid of dram volts 1.45 is a good stsrting point, an 1.15v on the soc.


Ye I waited for this kit 2 weeks to be delivered It is the very top end 3600 kit ... So you say I should add more juice ? My CPU is with noctua nh-d15 cooler so I think some extra juice wont do big damage to it.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> Ye I waited for this kit 2 weeks to be delivered It is the very top end 3600 kit ... So you say I should add more juice ? My CPU is with noctua nh-d15 cooler so I think some extra juice wont do big damage to it.


If you IMC (internal memory controller) is up for it you can try my settings, its been stable as a rock for me:



My RAM is at 1.425v and Soc @ 1.04v.


----------



## CrazyElement

Those settings looks awesome what score you hit at aida bench memory?


----------



## Ex0cet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> So... what is the verdict on this new bios?
> 
> Any improvement in memory / CPU overclocking ?


Its working great for me.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1640919/ryzen-dram-calculator-overclocking-dram/440#post_26473122

No problems cold booting anymore.


----------



## Esenel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> Those settings looks awesome what score you hit at aida bench memory?


Thats the range you end up at the moment:


Topic DRAM voltage & temps:
Just finished a test where I tried lowering DRAM voltage and SOC to reduce heat, which worked and didn't fail between 49-52°C.

But I am not sure what I see in HW Info.

I reduced DRAM voltage from 1.425V + 130% Current Capacity ; SOC 1,15V -> 1.416 + 100% Current Capacity ; SOC 1,1V

And these are the readings in HWInfo. Any ideas why it says 1.461V?


And yes passed the 400%


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> New Realtek driver out guys!
> 
> https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=6.0.1.8308
> 
> Much better bass and sound is in general much better than previous driver.


Wow, gonna try it even though I'm now using B&O HIFI plus DAC, it's buggy as a device but no dac can beat it in the price even when going as high as 200€ in a budged DAC's. This device costed about 50 euros in EBay and it has 384khz 32bit upsampling and quite excellent channel crosstalk (close to -100db) Everything sounds so much more cleaner than Crosshair VI integrated DAC. I don't need to artificially boost bass with this DAC in any way because it sounds just so good even when my bass is at it's lowest setting (-10db) in my receiver.

Hmm but I'm using this DAC temporarily because problems when rebooting PC, it isn't recognized or if it is, no sound comes out of it till I re-attach this DAC to computer.

Does anyone have any experience with Chord's Mojo DAC? It seems to have staggering about -105db of crosstalk and supports up to 768khz sample rate.

Gonna pick my new Ryzen today (1800x) and I'm gonna sell my 1700


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esenel*
> 
> Topic DRAM voltage & temps:
> Just finished a test where I tried lowering DRAM voltage and SOC to reduce heat, which worked and didn't fail between 49-52°C.
> But I am not sure what I see in HW Info.
> 
> I reduced DRAM voltage from 1.425V + 130% Current Capacity ; SOC 1,15V -> 1.416 + 100% Current Capacity ; SOC 1,1V
> And these are the readings in HWInfo. Any ideas why it says 1.461V?
> 
> And yes passed the 400%


Good job!

You did notice that 1.461v was the "Maximum" (probably only a spike), average says 1.447v. I wouldn't worry too much.
SW sensors are seldom reliable. Take a look at my Dram voltage below (1.42000v in Bios) or better yet my 1.8v PLL (1.800v in Bios)
And you think you have it bad









Now that you have 14-14-14, might be time to try for more



8 1/2 hr 1600% HCI stable on Bios 3008


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## LG25

Hi, was wondering if 0020 will work on the wifi version of this board?


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LG25*
> 
> Hi, was wondering if 0020 will work on the wifi version of this board?


elmor posted 3008 with corresponding bios's for that and the extreme a bit ago, literally someone quoted it two or three pages ago


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> Those settings looks awesome what score you hit at aida bench memory?


Idk, lets find out









I haven't used Aida64 for a while now because i had issues with it, hopefully they fixed it by now.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

50-60deg on RAM sticks? IMO it's Winter not Hell








If 70> then Hell is around the corner...
I have 29-30deg now on 2950 CL14 1T


----------



## Esenel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Now that you have 14-14-14, might be time to try for more


Thanks!
Your 1.8V looks a little bit harsh. Oh man this readings :-D
And good job on your results!

I could apply 14-13-13-14. But gave errors like hell. And the benefit was marginal in latency.

3600 CL15 did not but...yet :-D

But I know. It is about the fun. And because you can!  :-D


----------



## LG25

Found it, thanks.


----------



## Miiksu

Interesting perception I made. Sound from USB 3.0 DAC is not anymore clipping when upsampling 44.1/48 kHz. I have not updated USB drivers. Only updated 1701 bios to 0020. Or Windows 10 got some update that fixed something. I am using red USB port on the back for the DAC.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> So... what is the verdict on this new bios?
> 
> Any improvement in memory / CPU overclocking ?


Well in my case. I can run fastest 3333 i could so far without errors with 1.39 set in bios







My imc/sticks cant handle 3466cl14 aspent quite allot of time on it and does not matter where i look they wont work.

Booted to windows at 3733cl18 thats xmp profilem on them sticks tho


----------



## Sentinela

guys, anyone has a crosshair vi extreme? worth the buy?


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPredator*
> 
> guys, anyone has a crosshair vi extreme? worth the buy?


Worth the buy instead of what?


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LG25*
> 
> Hi, was wondering if 0020 will work on the wifi version of this board?


No it will brick the wifi version.


----------



## Sentinela

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> Worth the buy instead of what?


sorry, the hero one


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPredator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> Worth the buy instead of what?
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, the hero one
Click to expand...

If you're not going extreme ie. LN2 then no. Even the Hero is fine frozen


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

#Elmor
Eny news of -> 1072a (AGESA 1.0.0.7-2A) ? BIOS for our Hero VI








This one we need


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> #Elmor
> Eny news of -> 1072a (AGESA 1.0.0.7-2A) ? BIOS for our Hero VI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one we need


If you want to run a bios without being able to change cpu ratio then sure it's bios 0070 posted 20 pages back by elmor, otherwise if you want to run a newer agesa version use 3008


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> #Elmor
> Eny news of -> 1072a (AGESA 1.0.0.7-2A) ? BIOS for our Hero VI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one we need


Why do you think you need it?


----------



## Anty

The question is if ASUS will just finalize BIOS 3008 (1.0.7.1) and make official release or wait for AMD fix for 1.0.7.2a (check qoute from gigabyte below) and build new beta on it and so on. This would make next release late for sure.

http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/1542/am4-beta-bios-thread?page=77
Quick update before the weekend: last round of testing identified a bug in 1072a.
We just received the patch from AMD. They will be working on it first thing next week.
Depending on testing it should be available early next week (assuming the patch works and no new bugs are found).


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> The question is if ASUS will just finalize BIOS 3008 (1.0.7.1) and make official release or wait for AMD fix for 1.0.7.2a (check qoute from gigabyte below) and build new beta on it and so on. This would make next release late for sure.
> 
> http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/1542/am4-beta-bios-thread?page=77
> Quick update before the weekend: last round of testing identified a bug in 1072a.
> We just received the patch from AMD. They will be working on it first thing next week.
> Depending on testing it should be available early next week (assuming the patch works and no new bugs are found).


gigabyte does not care about us you tell asus


----------



## LG25

Thanks, I was asking because I tried it already and it said something like "This is not a valid BIOS file". It wouldn't accept it. So the BIOS for the regular CH6 and CH6 Wifi are indeed different.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPredator*
> 
> guys, anyone has a crosshair vi extreme? worth the buy?


Had a look it still uses crap ITE8665E
So not worth the effort


----------



## WarpenN1

My new 1800x sets weirdly high vcore at auto default 3200mhz DOCP settings. Custom prime95 RAM settings increases vcore to almost 1.4v







and with large ffts it's 1.35v.

And RAM temperature difference is 7c :O

dimm2 is 46c and dimm3 is 39c


----------



## Sentinela

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Had a look it still uses crap ITE8665E
> So not worth the effort


sorry my noob, but, what does that mean?


----------



## Ryoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPredator*
> 
> sorry my noob, but, what does that mean?


get crosshair vi hero is enough, most of us is using it.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPredator*
> 
> guys, anyone has a crosshair vi extreme? worth the buy?


Depends what "worth the buy" means for you.

The Extreme has some need features i would like to try. Bluetooth, Wifi, 60 Amp power stages instead of 40 amp, 2x M.2 slot and maybe some more features i don't know about. If those features are the ones you use than yes, it is the one to buy for you. If you simply want the best Ryzen motherboard available than yes this board is for you also.

For "normal" users the CH 6 hero is the better buy though.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Had a look it still uses crap ITE8665E
> So not worth the effort


Where did you find that info? Also, there is more to it than this sensor, my board works fine again.

I have my fans running BIOS controller PWM and silence mode, can't even hear them and maintain good cooling and ramp up when needed. at 60c the fans are only spinning at around 1000 rpm.

I have actual temp sensor mounted in the back side of the socket in order to get proper temp readings instead of these erratic cheapo sensors.. I have it setup that my fans are monitoring from this temp sensor and its working great now.

This is the main reason i am interested in the Extreme, its not worth € 350 IMO but its a really nice board.


----------



## harrysun

RMA approved and 1800X replacement in preparation







Took 1 week. Excited to getting new batch...


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> My new 1800x sets weirdly high vcore at auto default 3200mhz DOCP settings. Custom prime95 RAM settings increases vcore to almost 1.4v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with large ffts it's 1.35v.
> 
> And RAM temperature difference is 7c :O
> 
> dimm2 is 46c and dimm3 is 39c


Set your CPU Load-line Calibration from [Auto] to 3. Before when it was on Auto my manual setting for cpu vcore was set to 1.35v in bios but while doing prime95 in windows it would drop down to 1.308v. Now it is like around 1.33-4 which I find it to be a sweet spot. I hope that helps.


----------



## mackanz

Was there an issue with the Beta bios 0020 from November 20 as far as CPU ratio goes? Or was that ONLY with the newest beta with the new Agesa?
On 0020, i can't for the life of me see that i'm running at 3,8 even though i tell bios to run that way.


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Set your CPU Load-line Calibration from [Auto] to 3. Before when it was on Auto my manual setting for cpu vcore was set to 1.35v in bios but while doing prime95 in windows it would drop down to 1.308v. Now it is like around 1.33-4 which I find it to be a sweet spot. I hope that helps.


My load calibration was at level 4 but voltages was at their auto and with custom DOCP RAM timings without XFR. I changed from auto to 1.3v just to be sure it has enough voltage for stock operation as I'm overclocking RAM. I haven't yet tested what this is capable of but temps are somewhat quite higher with water 3.0 ultimate than with kraken x62. I had to destroy kraken so that they would send me replacement so I'm using water ultimate temporarily.

Even though water ultimate has 360mm radiator compared to 280 of kraken's, my load temps are somewhat higher but idle temps lower. Could it be because weaker pump of water 3.0 ultimate (1800rpm) to kraken 2600rpm?

My 1800x has at least as good RAM controller as my 1700. eg not good nor that bad either. But I haven't yet had enough time to test my new 1800x's RAM stability and overclocking. I just picked approximately the same RAM settings as previously and fired up prime95.

(lol my temperature difference of RAMS are now 8c


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> Was there an issue with the Beta bios 0020 from November 20 as far as CPU ratio goes? Or was that ONLY with the newest beta with the new Agesa?
> On 0020, i can't for the life of me see that i'm running at 3,8 even though i tell bios to run that way.


0070 was the only one with the issue of CPU ratio. Short version of recent BIOS versions

0020 was the first AGESA 1.0.0.7.1 BIOS version, resulted in 0d issues for a number of people.
0070 was based on AGESA 1.0.0.7.2, but locked the multiplier to 3.2.
3008 is based on AGESA 1.0.0.7.1 again, so fixed the multiplier issue, also fixed the 0d issue for most people with issues.


----------



## mackanz

Thanks @Targonis


----------



## xrodney

Just ordered new memory modules G.Skill Trident Z RGB (AMD) F4-3200C14Q-32GTZRX to replace Hynix ones.
I hope it solves my stability issues even at stock speeds.


----------



## Cpt Phasma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPredator*
> 
> guys, anyone has a crosshair vi extreme? worth the buy?


Honestly? No. Like Johan45 said, if you're not doing hardcore extreme overclocking via LN2, it's better to just save some cash and go for the Hero, which isn't exactly a slouch, as most of us in this thread can probably attest to.









Then again, if you're just going for straight up bragging and bigger e-peen rights, the Extreme is sure to get you there...


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt Phasma*
> 
> Honestly? No. Like Johan45 said, if you're not doing hardcore extreme overclocking via LN2, it's better to just save some cash and go for the Hero, which isn't exactly a slouch, as most of us in this thread can probably attest to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, if you're just going for straight up bragging and bigger e-peen rights, the Extreme is sure to get you there...


If you want to go with two M.2 SSD drives, then that would be the one reason to go with the Extreme in my opinion.


----------



## Sentinela

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt Phasma*
> 
> Honestly? No. Like Johan45 said, if you're not doing hardcore extreme overclocking via LN2, it's better to just save some cash and go for the Hero, which isn't exactly a slouch, as most of us in this thread can probably attest to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, if you're just going for straight up bragging and bigger e-peen rights, the Extreme is sure to get you there...


Well, i just liked the looks of it, and the possibility to have 2 m.2...but it is really expensive for sure.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPredator*
> 
> Well, i just liked the looks of it, and the possibility to have 2 m.2...but it is really expensive for sure.


Tbh save them 100euros or whatever u buying with and get.

BEST RAM YOU CAN







3600cl15 or 4233cl19


----------



## Pilotasso

you mean 4266? I have these, the ones below that are 4133.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Where did you find that info? Also, there is more to it than this sensor, my board works fine again.
> 
> I have my fans running BIOS controller PWM and silence mode, can't even hear them and maintain good cooling and ramp up when needed. at 60c the fans are only spinning at around 1000 rpm.
> 
> I have actual temp sensor mounted in the back side of the socket in order to get proper temp readings instead of these erratic cheapo sensors.. I have it setup that my fans are monitoring from this temp sensor and its working great now.
> 
> This is the main reason i am interested in the Extreme, its not worth € 350 IMO but its a really nice board.


Went over few sites to check if it uses different one.... Still same mann for extra 100 could have something like it.

I myself cant see use of those extras it comes with. Maybe extra m2 but then again can buy asus pcie m2 adaptor thing if i need extra m2.

At that price id rather buy TR motherboard and 8core TR. You gain like quad memory channel and better clocking chip.

https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8361/asus-crosshair-vi-extreme-amd-x370-motherboard-review/index4.html

Over weekend had another go battery out for hourwhen i was running. Flashed beta back using flashback this time and.... Its still crap.

Turned this junk off in bios not like we can get good readings with ot anyway.

Think i shoud hook up my multimeter and check what sort pf volts are going in to my memory. If its set value or is it one shown in bios/hwinfo... Nothing major only 0.3v difference :S


----------



## elguero

Nice, I would like to know how this goes, and see if ryzen specific memory is worth it.


----------



## Fizzroy

BIOS 3008 - Update on daily usage

1) Offset Voltage - Broken, always sets itself to 1.286
- clearing CMOS didn't help.
2) After suspension (not hibernation), my PC ran everything about twice as fast. Starting at Windows animations ending with games. It was bizzare.
- Reboot returned everything to normal.

I've never had those bugs with previous BIOS'


----------



## bbowseroctacore

XPredator - second m.2 on the extreme takes lanes from the second pcie negating sli


----------



## beardlessduck

I noticed some strange sensor readings using BIOS 3008 and I was hoping someone could confirm if this is normal:


Alternate image: https://i.imgur.com/eSfOEUd.png

Weirdly, none of these strange readings are from the 5 hours that I ran Prime95 without error. I left HWiNFO64 running in the background for the past couple days so the strange sensor readings are from normal use.

I turned off the automatic overclocking in the BIOS but the maximum clock speed was recorded at 4045.9 MHz but I currently am set to 100 x 39 for 3900 MHz.
I have my RAM set to 3466 MHz but it reached 1866 MHz x 2 = 3732 MHz.
CPU Core Voltage reached an insane 3.050 V and I've never seen it above 1.45 V before. I really hope this is not accurate. It definitely does not go above 1.45 V during stress testing.


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beardlessduck*
> 
> I noticed some strange sensor readings using BIOS 3008 and I was hoping someone could confirm if this is normal:
> 
> 
> Alternate image: https://i.imgur.com/eSfOEUd.png
> 
> Weirdly, none of these strange readings are from the 5 hours that I ran Prime95 without error. I left HWiNFO64 running in the background for the past couple days so the strange sensor readings are from normal use.
> 
> I turned off the automatic overclocking in the BIOS but the maximum clock speed was recorded at 4045.9 MHz but I currently am set to 100 x 39 for 3900 MHz.
> I have my RAM set to 3466 MHz but it reached 1866 MHz x 2 = 3732 MHz.
> CPU Core Voltage reached an insane 3.050 V and I've never seen it above 1.45 V before. I really hope this is not accurate. It definitely does not go above 1.45 V during stress testing.


Did you turn off Core Performance Boost in the bios option?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Went over few sites to check if it uses different one.... Still same mann for extra 100 could have something like it.
> 
> I myself cant see use of those extras it comes with. Maybe extra m2 but then again can buy asus pcie m2 adaptor thing if i need extra m2.
> 
> At that price id rather buy TR motherboard and 8core TR. You gain like quad memory channel and better clocking chip.
> 
> https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8361/asus-crosshair-vi-extreme-amd-x370-motherboard-review/index4.html
> 
> Over weekend had another go battery out for hourwhen i was running. Flashed beta back using flashback this time and.... Its still crap.
> 
> Turned this junk off in bios not like we can get good readings with ot anyway.
> 
> Think i shoud hook up my multimeter and check what sort pf volts are going in to my memory. If its set value or is it one shown in bios/hwinfo... Nothing major only 0.3v difference :S


Yeah, It all depends on what you actually need and want. I always want the best and i could actually use the extra features that comes with the Extreme. Do i like or need it enough to bring or sell the Hero and get the Extreme? I am not sure yet..

Talking about sensors, i did a little research and it appears that Asus is buying from this ITE company for years now.. I remember having same issues with fans on my Asus 990FX sabertooth R3.0 with the same sort sensor.. This time it was the IT8721F sensor, the predecessor from the one we have now on our Hero board..

These sensors are cheapo man, i can buy 10 of them for like € 15 here https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/10PCS-NEW-IT8721F-BXA-BXO-BXS-AXS-FXS/32826649703.html?aff_platform=aaf&cpt=1512457778339&sk=bmiei6Q&aff_trace_key=056669bcd28346649b0c31dad871979d-1512457778339-09478-bmiei6Q&terminal_id=201fa525034747c5b3a6decb131b65fc

No wonder they are crap, they cost almost nothing at all... Can't even find anything about it on ITE website..http://www.ite.com.tw/zh-tw/product/category?cid=1


----------



## Esenel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> Did you turn off Core Performance Boost in the bios option?


Sounds totally like it.


----------



## beardlessduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> Did you turn off Core Performance Boost in the bios option?


That's what I meant when I said automatic overclocking is off. Core performance boost is set to off but I agree that it's behaving like it's on.


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beardlessduck*
> 
> That's what I meant when I said automatic overclocking is off. Core performance boost is set to off but I agree that it's behaving like it's on.


Well. I think it would be better if you post your bios configuration. If I were you I might try to clear cmos and set the bios again and also reformat the windows. I think its either the MB bios setting or the os makes the trouble. I never had that issue with the latest beta bios.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, It all depends on what you actually need and want. I always want the best and i could actually use the extra features that comes with the Extreme. Do i like or need it enough to bring or sell the Hero and get the Extreme? I am not sure yet..
> 
> Talking about sensors, i did a little research and it appears that Asus is buying from this ITE company for years now.. I remember having same issues with fans on my Asus 990FX sabertooth R3.0 with the same sort sensor.. This time it was the IT8721F sensor, the predecessor from the one we have now on our Hero board..
> 
> These sensors are cheapo man, i can buy 10 of them for like € 15 here https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/10PCS-NEW-IT8721F-BXA-BXO-BXS-AXS-FXS/32826649703.html?aff_platform=aaf&cpt=1512457778339&sk=bmiei6Q&aff_trace_key=056669bcd28346649b0c31dad871979d-1512457778339-09478-bmiei6Q&terminal_id=201fa525034747c5b3a6decb131b65fc
> 
> No wonder they are crap, they cost almost nothing at all... Can't even find anything about it on ITE website..http://www.ite.com.tw/zh-tw/product/category?cid=1


Ok we got chep one on Hero fair enough but for extra money They could have had given us better one. As mentioned in my case if i set ddr voltage to 1.390 it shows 1.422 if 1.4 1.431 1..425=1.46 Both Bios and HW info. With my cooling on ddrs not botheres of running them at 1.5 24/7 anyway but would be good to know... What actual voltae is init ???.

@elmor Update Since 3RD re-flash using flashback on new beta Fan setting seems to not random reset anymore.


----------



## Disassociative

It seems my CPU overclock doesn't stick after going into sleep mode and waking up. The CPU offset thing is fixed in 3008 like @elmor said but yeah now upon resuming from sleep mode my 1800x is locked at 3.6ghz until I reboot.


----------



## xrodney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elguero*
> 
> Nice, I would like to know how this goes, and see if ryzen specific memory is worth it.


Hopefully, I am receiving it Friday or early next week (shipping to CZ from Germany).
I read some people booting with XMP profile right away without any problems using dual kit version, quad kit maybe will be a bit more difficult but hope it can run same.
Went with the quad kit because I am planning a move to TR next year to get more PCI-e lanes.

Anyway will post how it works soon.

Anyone else here already having 3200CL14 AMD specific modules?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Ok we got chep one on Hero fair enough but for extra money They could have had given us better one. As mentioned in my case if i set ddr voltage to 1.390 it shows 1.422 if 1.4 1.431 1..425=1.46 Both Bios and HW info. With my cooling on ddrs not botheres of running them at 1.5 24/7 anyway but would be good to know... What actual voltae is init ???.
> 
> @elmor Update Since 3RD re-flash using flashback on new beta Fan setting seems to not random reset anymore.


Yeah, to answer your previous statement that TR clocks better is false, its the same Ryzen chip only with more cores. It doesn't clock any better it has more PCIe lanes and quad channel memory.

No, that's the thing. When Asus buys chips they buy in bulk to keep the cost down, they don't shop for different chips for each board, although they could spend a little more on something better since these ROG boards ain't cheap and supposedly should be the top notch from Asus...

Idk, if its only Asus or other brands are or bought from this budget chip maker as well.. I am little disappointed to be honest as there are more/better manufacturers out there...


----------



## Anty

TR does in general clock better because those are top notch selected dies only (and segfault free as a bonus).
If you take say 100 TR and 100 ryzens guess which one will OC better overall.


----------



## lordzed83

Yup even amd admited that tr uses 1% od best chips. 1900 boosts to 4.2 with xfr. And with this amd price drop id deffo go 1900x over ryzen 1700/1700x/1800x motherboard is better upgrade options are better.

Well its better







if i knew TR is coming out would have waited for it with x99 swap

Massive shame we cant have xfr whennoverclocking.

Tbh im bit puzzled why there is no option of XFR overclocking?? That would make it even better if you could boost BEST core higher with XFR


----------



## Plissken

Should the HPET be disabled with this board?


----------



## pez

Decided on a whim to pick up this board and a 1700. Anything that I should immediately do outside of the norm (fresh install, BIOS update and driver installs)? I've looked briefly at a couple threads and see my RAM has popped up and seem to be running at or around it's stock speed. I know I'll have to do some memory tweaking, but I'm also not opposed to investing in a proper kit, too.

In other words, "Hey, guys; what'd I miss?"


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> If you want to run a bios without being able to change cpu ratio then sure it's bios 0070 posted 20 pages back by elmor, otherwise if you want to run a newer agesa version use 3008


I'm running 0070 and I'm able to change CPU ratio  only problem I've seen with this is marginally lower bclk frequency what is actually set.

I've been getting about the same RAM results with three different Ryzen CPU's guess I didn't really luck out in RAM silicon lottery


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> I'm running 0070 and I'm able to change CPU ratio  only problem I've seen with this is marginally lower bclk frequency what is actually set.
> 
> I've been getting about the same RAM results with three different Ryzen CPU's guess I didn't really luck out in RAM silicon lottery


Thats what people were reporting; that said, those were the same people having od errors on trying to flash 0020 so who knows, I certainly had no issues with 0020 so I might have been in a similar boat as you in that it'd probably work fine


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Decided on a whim to pick up this board and a 1700. Anything that I should immediately do outside of the norm (fresh install, BIOS update and driver installs)? I've looked briefly at a couple threads and see my RAM has popped up and seem to be running at or around it's stock speed. I know I'll have to do some memory tweaking, but I'm also not opposed to investing in a proper kit, too.
> 
> In other words, "Hey, guys; what'd I miss?"


Hello and welcome! The one thing that I find essential for this board and Ryzen in general is to get Samsung B-die kits (3200C14 or 3600CL16/CL15 should be good). Performance with Ryzen and faster memory and tight sub-timings is night and day, I've made some comparisons with a 1700 and a 1080 Ti here:


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plissken*
> 
> Should the HPET be disabled with this board?


i had issues with HEPT enabled in some games like Shadow of war so i disabled it from windows


----------



## Plissken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> i had issues with HEPT enabled in some games like Shadow of war so i disabled it from windows


Thanks, because I can't find it in the bios, I'll do the same thing then


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Hello and welcome! The one thing that I find essential for this board and Ryzen in general is to get Samsung B-die kits (3200C14 or 3600CL16/CL15 should be good). Performance with Ryzen and faster memory and tight sub-timings is night and day, I've made some comparisons with a 1700 and a 1080 Ti here:


Ah yes I've seen these before in another thread and they were awesome to see. Part of the reason I know Ryzen needs good RAM







.

Are there a couple of kids in particular you could recommend? While my kit seems compatible, I'm pretty sure I have a Hynix kit, IIRC. I'd have to go back and check.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Ah yes I've seen these before in another thread and they were awesome to see. Part of the reason I know Ryzen needs good RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Are there a couple of kids in particular you could recommend? While my kit seems compatible, I'm pretty sure I have a Hynix kit, IIRC. I'd have to go back and check.


The G.Skill Trident Z 3200C14 or 3600C16 are both B-dies and should work well with Ryzen and the C6H. RGB or not doesn't matter, the memory quality stays the same.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> The G.Skill Trident Z 3200C14 or 3600C16 are both B-dies and should work well with Ryzen and the C6H. RGB or not doesn't matter, the memory quality stays the same.


Awesome! I found 4 or 5 kits that seem to have the Samsung b-die modules, so I'll peruse through them and check you (and others) opinions on them. It seems they all share similar features, but you pay more for lower CAS and in the Trident Z's case, RGB.

Parts will actually all be here by tomorrow, but the build will have to wait until the weekend. Definitely eager to see what Ryzen's got.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> The G.Skill Trident Z 3200C14 or 3600C16 are both B-dies and should work well with Ryzen and the C6H. RGB or not doesn't matter, the memory quality stays the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! I found 4 or 5 kits that seem to have the Samsung b-die modules, so I'll peruse through them and check you (and others) opinions on them. It seems they all share similar features, but you pay more for lower CAS and in the Trident Z's case, RGB.
> 
> Parts will actually all be here by tomorrow, but the build will have to wait until the weekend. Definitely eager to see what Ryzen's got.
Click to expand...

I have three different kits of Samsung"B" based TridentZ's and they will all run 3200 CL14 without issue. They're the same under the hood aside from binning for speed and timings.


----------



## Anty

Elmor - if you still check this thread sometimes.

What will be ASUS approach to new AGESA? Are you going to make 3008 official release (AFAIK speed reporting is only common issue - if fixed would be great) or apply AMD fixes to 1072a.

Today asrock released new BIOSes with 1072a and no surprise again - same story as BIOS 0070 and gigabyte BIOSes - all broken









I'm not rushing (I know you don't like this







) - just asking.

But whole story is so sad - neither gigabyte and asrock tested their stuff good enough before release - it was minutes before people reported issues.


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> Interesting perception I made. Sound from USB 3.0 DAC is not anymore clipping when upsampling 44.1/48 kHz. I have not updated USB drivers. Only updated 1701 bios to 0020. Or Windows 10 got some update that fixed something. I am using red USB port on the back for the DAC.


Nvm. It's still persistent but less clippy.


----------



## maxrx

I'm having problems setting pstate 0. It seems if I manually set the DRAM frequency (and maybe timings) my 1700 will not work with a pstate 0 OC and will only run at 3.0GHz. If I set the memory frequency to Auto it works fine varying between 1.5 and 3.9GHz, but my DDR4 will be at 2132 rather than 3466.

I apologize if this has been answered before. I've searched through the thread (and elsewhere) without any luck. I'm at a loss here.


----------



## sunshinecid

Looks like I've got a dreaded segfault 1800X. I've been running 1403 because it's been the most stable for me for OC. I'm finally working on an RMA. AMD support is requesting I test with an AGESA 1.0.0.6b or higher BIOS. I'd love to update to the latest BIOS, trouble is it fails with an Od code (That happens right before you'd normally expect to see the ROG logo and boot).

My question is; is there a bios version (excluding the latest) that is AGESA 1.0.0.6b or higher?


----------



## WarpenN1

What do you guys think about EKWB's p360 water cooler kit? Seems like a superb deal for 350€. I can't seem to be able to make custom loop that would be equivalent with that price. :/

When I removed that liquid metal I have had nothing but bad luck with temperatures.. I think that water 3.0 ultimate could easily handle Ryzen with voltages of 1.35v but noo, temperatures goes way up to the seventies. I have to see my temps again when I get my Kraken x62 back. I miss those 68c v1.44 temps with kraken before I got my Ryzen out for RMA. Now with brand new 1800x. I don't know why I have had so bad luck with temperatures lately.


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunshinecid*
> 
> AMD support is requesting I test with an AGESA 1.0.0.6b or higher BIOS.


Just reply there is no such BIOS for your motherboard - which is true. They know it wouldn't fix anything anyway. Just playing for time.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunshinecid*
> 
> Looks like I've got a dreaded segfault 1800X. I've been running 1403 because it's been the most stable for me for OC. I'm finally working on an RMA. AMD support is requesting I test with an AGESA 1.0.0.6b or higher BIOS. I'd love to update to the latest BIOS, trouble is it fails with an Od code (That happens right before you'd normally expect to see the ROG logo and boot).
> 
> My question is; is there a bios version (excluding the latest) that is AGESA 1.0.0.6b or higher?


Install BIOS 0020. It has AGESA 1.0.7.1 which covers their demand. Or 0070/3008, one of them should have 0d fix.


----------



## sunshinecid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Install BIOS 0020. It has AGESA 1.0.7.1 which covers their demand. Or 0070/3008, one of them should have 0d fix.


Just noticed 3008. 0020 was the 0d error. Its installed now thanks


----------



## virpz

Okay, here's my long short experience with the AM4.

Started with the Prime X370 Pro - Decent board for the price with the downside being it's huge Vdroop/stupid LLC and a kind of hot VRM if at 4GHz

Thinking the Prime Pro was too cheap I got the *AsRock X370 Taichi* - Really stable, great VRM, great LLC, nice audio ( Dolby DTS ), OK bios. It only lacks bios recovery functions. If you are looking for a board that works with no hassle that's the board to get. Great board overall. Mine bricked because I accidentally had SMT off and hibernation enabled - No go even with the C6H.

Not willing to wait for the RMA I got myself the *Asus C6H*
Good looking, dencent VRM, nice audio ( lacking Dolby ) and leds. Downsides ? Slow post, slow boot, slow bios, huge vdroop/LLC sucks/Dram Vdroop sucks, completely random USB ports dropping ( ridiculously annoying, tried every single thing ), bios settings that used to be rock solid becoming unstable out of nowhere.
There have been lot's of bios updates but then are such updates improving your experience with the board ? I don't think so. In my opinion it's been downhill since what ? 1403 ? Maybe even before that ?

Forgetting I had a pre-order for the *Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming K7* I received it one day, shipped it back the other day
Can't really say much about the board, spent like an hour with it, loaded windows maybe two times. But then it worked out of the box by just loading XMP to 3600Mhz, loaded windows fine. I must say it got a hot VRM and the K7 bios is like really, really ugly and hardly organized. I just went back to the C6H and it's problems.

So, after all these months living with the C6H I decided I should get me again a Taichi . With the C6H I had so many windows reinstalls, driver reinstalls, bios updates, USB drops, countless hours with bios tuning...So many time spent rying to fix ****s... ASUS should pay you guys to run this board because if Ryzen is on BETA status then the C6H is in the pre ALPHA status. Getting me a Taichi solved instantly all the problems I had with the C6H. The most surprising thing about it is that I am not surprised and I am running the Taichi on the exact same system install/timings/voltages/memory/everything I had for the C6H.
Now I am back to 4GHz stable, USB problems fixed, ram is running 3600MHz rock solid. It was cheap, much cheaper than trying to fix the unfix-able.

Sometimes less is more, sometimes you get more for less $.


----------



## starise

I managed to push my DDR to 3333MHz C14 stable, but I found out that on cold boot the system needs 3 consecutive POST to boot properly.
Previously only 2 time on 3200MHz and BIOS 1701. Now I'm using the 3008.

To be clear this is what i get after System shutdown > PSU OFF > PSU ON.

Press Power On button
POST 1
Auto-Shutdown/Restart after 3E code
POST 2
Auto-Shutdown/Restart after 3E code
POST 3
System start
Is it normal?


----------



## blair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> Okay, here's my long short experience with the AM4.
> 
> ....
> 
> Not willing to wait for the RMA I got myself the *Asus C6H*
> Good looking, dencent VRM, nice audio ( lacking Dolby ) and leds. Downsides ? Slow post, slow boot, slow bios, huge vdroop/LLC sucks/Dram Vdroop sucks, completely random USB ports dropping ( ridiculously annoying, tried every single thing ), bios settings that used to be rock solid becoming unstable out of nowhere.
> There have been lot's of bios updates but then are such updates improving your experience with the board ? I don't think so. In my opinion it's been downhill since what ? 1403 ? Maybe even before that ?
> 
> So, after all these months living with the C6H I decided I should get me again a Taichi . With the C6H I had so many windows reinstalls, driver reinstalls, bios updates, USB drops, countless hours with bios tuning...So many time spent rying to fix ****s... ASUS should pay you guys to run this board because if Ryzen is on BETA status then the C6H is in the pre ALPHA status. Getting me a Taichi solved instantly all the problems I had with the C6H. The most surprising thing about it is that I am not surprised and I am running the Taichi on the exact same system install/timings/voltages/memory/everything I had for the C6H.
> Now I am back to 4GHz stable, USB problems fixed, ram is running 3600MHz rock solid. It was cheap, much cheaper than trying to fix the unfix-able.
> 
> Sometimes less is more, sometimes you get more for less $.


That's an interesting experience with the C6H,

I've been using the 1501 UEFI since the day it was released, My system has been very solid running OC'd with VERY LITTLE trouble. The only trouble being 3466mhz 4x8Gb B-Die going unstable for some reason (clearly it was stable then yeah?)

I leave my system on 24/7 with hibernate/sleep enabled, never fails to wake from sleep, USB never stops working or dropping..

Something is up with your system/install/drivers for all these issues i think?

Before i had installed the AMD drivers i think i actually had a lot of issues... took me a day or two to finally discover the correct files to install (added Ryzen power profiles that actually worked).

Still too scared to bother with 3008 yet... too many reporting issues with that still... saying that.. many report no issues.







Let's be real.. I can't be stuffed to re-input all my secondary memory timings and voltage again bahahahaha

I have heard the GA K7 is actually a good board, especially with Memory OC'ing (from BuildZoid's videos). The Asrock i remember him saying is just garbage when compared to the C6H/K7, however he is really talking from a features/VRM perspective more than anything else.. they are all flagship boards.. a few others around (TechYes City on YT) swear by the AsRock boards...

Personally from everything i've read/seen C6H seems to be one of the better (largely i think due to Elmor's UEFI updates/releases) and a few noteworthy individuals in this Thread that know their ****.

My 2c, I hope you have a better experience on another board, Ryzen, is a great platform with great performance per dollar once you get the little issues nutted out (Manually set everything and you should be good IMO). I refrain from recommending the platform from total noobs because they'll just get grumpy/whiny if anything (i mean ANYTHING) goes wrong... which is why i usually recommend them last gen stuff that's tried and tested haha


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blair*
> 
> That's an interesting experience with the C6H,
> 
> I've been using the 1501 UEFI since the day it was released, My system has been very solid running OC'd with VERY LITTLE trouble. The only trouble being 3466mhz 4x8Gb B-Die going unstable for some reason (clearly it was stable then yeah?)
> 
> I leave my system on 24/7 with hibernate/sleep enabled, never fails to wake from sleep, USB never stops working or dropping..
> 
> Something is up with your system/install/drivers for all these issues i think?
> 
> Before i had installed the AMD drivers i think i actually had a lot of issues... took me a day or two to finally discover the correct files to install (added Ryzen power profiles that actually worked).
> 
> Still too scared to bother with 3008 yet... too many reporting issues with that still... saying that.. many report no issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be real.. I can't be stuffed to re-input all my secondary memory timings and voltage again bahahahaha
> 
> I have heard the GA K7 is actually a good board, especially with Memory OC'ing (from BuildZoid's videos). The Asrock i remember him saying is just garbage when compared to the C6H/K7, however he is really talking from a features/VRM perspective more than anything else.. they are all flagship boards.. a few others around (TechYes City on YT) swear by the AsRock boards...
> 
> Personally from everything *i've read*/seen C6H seems to be one of the better (largely i think due to Elmor's UEFI updates/releases) and a few noteworthy individuals in this Thread that know their ****.
> 
> I see you missed the line were I told that I had tried everything with the C6H but then I just swapped boards and problems solved.
> 
> My 2c, I hope you have a better experience on another board, Ryzen, is a great platform with great performance per dollar once you get the little issues nutted out (Manually set everything and you should be good IMO). I refrain from recommending the platform from total noobs because they'll just get grumpy/whiny if anything (i mean ANYTHING) goes wrong... which is why i usually recommend them last gen stuff that's tried and tested haha


From my view, the only thing C6H is better is at benchmarking In which I kicked a few noteworthy individuals from here a while back.

I've been oc'ing since the celeron slot1 days.My 2c for you is that I had tried four different AM4 boards here. From my experience stability wise ( *not from what i've read, that others wrote*







) is that the C6H is right bellow the Taichi. And from what I've read ( others wrote ) the C6H received really bad scores in atleast from major review sites.

Now, the Taichi bios structure and functionality is messy but has everything you need and, more importantly, it works. Personally I will take a good board with a messy bios over a bad board with a well done bios everyday.

If you go around this thread you will see guys that have been fighting over USB ports and memory speeds for months, and months, and months. I myself was able to reach over 3000Mhz since day one, 3600MHz on every board I tried it, 3683MHz with the C6H.

Asus has now let me down with the last four boards I got from them. It sucks.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I have three different kits of Samsung"B" based TridentZ's and they will all run 3200 CL14 without issue. They're the same under the hood aside from binning for speed and timings.


Nice....I'm not too worried about looks, but the RGB kits look nice and do have flexibility should I change up the theme of my system. Here's the ones I found that I'm just waiting to go for a 'decent' price. I'm in the through process that if I'm going to spend over or near $200 for a kit, I might as well shoot for a 3600 kit. Worst case it can still be used in one of my other systems.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232437
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232491
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232195
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIACVB5CU5622
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232217
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232649


----------



## Karagra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> From my view, the only thing C6H is better is at benchmarking In which I kicked a few noteworthy individuals from here a while back.
> 
> I've been oc'ing since the celeron slot1 days.My 2c for you is that I had tried four different AM4 boards here. From my experience stability wise ( *not from what i've read, that others wrote*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) is that the C6H is right bellow the Taichi. And from what I've read ( others wrote ) the C6H received really bad scores in atleast from major review sites.
> 
> Now, the Taichi bios structure and functionality is messy but has everything you need and, more importantly, it works. Personally I will take a good board with a messy bios over a bad board with a well done bios everyday.
> 
> If you go around this thread you will see guys that have been fighting over USB ports and memory speeds for months, and months, and months. I myself was able to reach over 3000Mhz since day one, 3600MHz on every board I tried it, 3683MHz with the C6H.
> 
> Asus has now let me down with the last four boards I got from them. It sucks.


Had this Asus board since Day 1, always been a Gigabyte fan but this was the only one in stock and I have yet to have a single issue, been 3200mhz since day 1, and booted my ram at 3600mhz day 1 just wasnt stable and was BCLK. I can't speak for other boards for Ryzen but I can say this ones great =D


----------



## Esenel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> Okay, here's my long short experience with the AM4.
> 
> Started with the Prime X370 Pro - Decent board for the price with the downside being it's huge Vdroop/stupid LLC and a kind of hot VRM if at 4GHz
> 
> Thinking the Prime Pro was too cheap I got the *AsRock X370 Taichi* - Really stable, great VRM, great LLC, nice audio ( Dolby DTS ), OK bios. It only lacks bios recovery functions. If you are looking for a board that works with no hassle that's the board to get. Great board overall. Mine bricked because I accidentally had SMT off and hibernation enabled - No go even with the C6H.
> 
> Not willing to wait for the RMA I got myself the *Asus C6H*
> Good looking, dencent VRM, nice audio ( lacking Dolby ) and leds. Downsides ? Slow post, slow boot, slow bios, huge vdroop/LLC sucks/Dram Vdroop sucks, completely random USB ports dropping ( ridiculously annoying, tried every single thing ), bios settings that used to be rock solid becoming unstable out of nowhere.
> There have been lot's of bios updates but then are such updates improving your experience with the board ? I don't think so. In my opinion it's been downhill since what ? 1403 ? Maybe even before that ?
> 
> Forgetting I had a pre-order for the *Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming K7* I received it one day, shipped it back the other day
> Can't really say much about the board, spent like an hour with it, loaded windows maybe two times. But then it worked out of the box by just loading XMP to 3600Mhz, loaded windows fine. I must say it got a hot VRM and the K7 bios is like really, really ugly and hardly organized. I just went back to the C6H and it's problems.
> 
> So, after all these months living with the C6H I decided I should get me again a Taichi . With the C6H I had so many windows reinstalls, driver reinstalls, bios updates, USB drops, countless hours with bios tuning...So many time spent rying to fix ****s... ASUS should pay you guys to run this board because if Ryzen is on BETA status then the C6H is in the pre ALPHA status. Getting me a Taichi solved instantly all the problems I had with the C6H. The most surprising thing about it is that I am not surprised and I am running the Taichi on the exact same system install/timings/voltages/memory/everything I had for the C6H.
> Now I am back to 4GHz stable, USB problems fixed, ram is running 3600MHz rock solid. It was cheap, much cheaper than trying to fix the unfix-able.
> 
> Sometimes less is more, sometimes you get more for less $.


I just partly share your experience.
Since using bios 9920 everything works rock solid for me.
Also a big part of it is, some really has to know what to set in bios on this platform. Took me several month :-D
But such things like USB drop I have never experienced.
Only thing was fan speeds messed up with fanXpert. But after uninstall and setting in bios everything just runs fine.

I for myself can't ask more of this board.
1700X @ 3.95Ghz + 3466 CL14.
And this for 695 €.
More performance and for me stability for a better price is hard to get.


----------



## xrodney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Nice....I'm not too worried about looks, but the RGB kits look nice and do have flexibility should I change up the theme of my system. Here's the ones I found that I'm just waiting to go for a 'decent' price. I'm in the through process that if I'm going to spend over or near $200 for a kit, I might as well shoot for a 3600 kit. Worst case it can still be used in one of my other systems.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232437
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232491
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232195
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIACVB5CU5622
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232217
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232649


I would personally go with AMD specific [email protected] (your last link if available, GTZRX - X on end means AMD version ) or [email protected] GTZR.
Trident Z RGB for me looks best even with RGB light off and Trident Z seems to run cooler than Ripjaws due to a better heatsink.

I am receiving my 4x8GB AMD kit probably tomorrow: http://www.pcking.de/eshop.php?action=article_detail&s_supplier_aid=8266443


----------



## maxrealliti

All greetings, I understand that we will get the most recent update of the BIOS asus to see so busy with Intel motherboards that it does not consider it necessary to deal with other products.what has been happening for a long time, according to my observations, that updates of 1006a and b were with a great delay.from December 1 gigabyte has already updated its motherboard and we are all waiting for that 1071 not to mention 1072a.interestingly it will change or it is worthwhile for the future already to add another motherboard manufacturer
https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-AB350-Gaming-3-rev-10#support-dl


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> What do you guys think about EKWB's p360 water cooler kit? Seems like a superb deal for 350€. I can't seem to be able to make custom loop that would be equivalent with that price. :/
> 
> When I removed that liquid metal I have had nothing but bad luck with temperatures.. I think that water 3.0 ultimate could easily handle Ryzen with voltages of 1.35v but noo, temperatures goes way up to the seventies. I have to see my temps again when I get my Kraken x62 back. I miss those 68c v1.44 temps with kraken before I got my Ryzen out for RMA. Now with brand new 1800x. I don't know why I have had so bad luck with temperatures lately.


I have the 360 Extreme kit and it works great. 4ghz at 1.4v, Realbench stress test and cpu temperature stays around 61c. CPU at 4.1ghz 1.45v (not fully stable) around 63c. The performance version should be relatively close.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrodney*
> 
> I would personally go with AMD specific [email protected] (your last link if available, GTZRX - X on end means AMD version ) or [email protected] GTZR.
> Trident Z RGB for me looks best even with RGB light off and Trident Z seems to run cooler than Ripjaws due to a better heatsink.
> 
> I am receiving my 4x8GB AMD kit probably tomorrow: http://www.pcking.de/eshop.php?action=article_detail&s_supplier_aid=8266443


Cool; I'll move those two to the top of my list.

'preciate all the help so far guys







.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> Okay, here's my long short experience with the AM4.
> 
> Started with the Prime X370 Pro - Decent board for the price with the downside being it's huge Vdroop/stupid LLC and a kind of hot VRM if at 4GHz
> 
> Thinking the Prime Pro was too cheap I got the *AsRock X370 Taichi* - Really stable, great VRM, great LLC, nice audio ( Dolby DTS ), OK bios. It only lacks bios recovery functions. If you are looking for a board that works with no hassle that's the board to get. Great board overall. Mine bricked because I accidentally had SMT off and hibernation enabled - No go even with the C6H.
> 
> Not willing to wait for the RMA I got myself the *Asus C6H*
> Good looking, dencent VRM, nice audio ( lacking Dolby ) and leds. Downsides ? Slow post, slow boot, slow bios, huge vdroop/LLC sucks/Dram Vdroop sucks, completely random USB ports dropping ( ridiculously annoying, tried every single thing ), bios settings that used to be rock solid becoming unstable out of nowhere.
> There have been lot's of bios updates but then are such updates improving your experience with the board ? I don't think so. In my opinion it's been downhill since what ? 1403 ? Maybe even before that ?
> 
> Forgetting I had a pre-order for the *Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming K7* I received it one day, shipped it back the other day
> Can't really say much about the board, spent like an hour with it, loaded windows maybe two times. But then it worked out of the box by just loading XMP to 3600Mhz, loaded windows fine. I must say it got a hot VRM and the K7 bios is like really, really ugly and hardly organized. I just went back to the C6H and it's problems.
> 
> So, after all these months living with the C6H I decided I should get me again a Taichi . With the C6H I had so many windows reinstalls, driver reinstalls, bios updates, USB drops, countless hours with bios tuning...So many time spent rying to fix ****s... ASUS should pay you guys to run this board because if Ryzen is on BETA status then the C6H is in the pre ALPHA status. Getting me a Taichi solved instantly all the problems I had with the C6H. The most surprising thing about it is that I am not surprised and I am running the Taichi on the exact same system install/timings/voltages/memory/everything I had for the C6H.
> Now I am back to 4GHz stable, USB problems fixed, ram is running 3600MHz rock solid. It was cheap, much cheaper than trying to fix the unfix-able.
> 
> Sometimes less is more, sometimes you get more for less $.


Tachi or fatal1ty i wanted to buy but they hame 1 MEGA MASSIVE FLAW not enough usb ports. My vr setup takes 5.... Notto mention other devices i got hooked up.

I got no usb problems on my C6H at all!! And thats with constant use of 7 usb ports!!!


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxrealliti*
> 
> All greetings, I understand that we will get the most recent update of the BIOS asus to see so busy with Intel motherboards that it does not consider it necessary to deal with other products.what has been happening for a long time, according to my observations, that updates of 1006a and b were with a great delay.from December 1 gigabyte has already updated its motherboard and we are all waiting for that 1071 not to mention 1072a.interestingly it will change or it is worthwhile for the future already to add another motherboard manufacturer
> https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-AB350-Gaming-3-rev-10#support-dl


You know gigabyte and asrock 1.0.u bioses are buged and you cant overclock them??? Where we got beta 3003 with 1.0.7 that everything works right??

And that we had 1.0.7a beta 0020 bios one week before higabyte and asrock even gave a date for theirs betas...

So maybe check before posting missinformation??

Guess You know that gigabyte released bios that fried few cpus with vcore bug also??


----------



## Big Nutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> Okay, here's my long short experience with the AM4.
> 
> Started with the Prime X370 Pro - Decent board for the price with the downside being it's huge Vdroop/stupid LLC and a kind of hot VRM if at 4GHz
> 
> Thinking the Prime Pro was too cheap I got the *AsRock X370 Taichi* - Really stable, great VRM, great LLC, nice audio ( Dolby DTS ), OK bios. It only lacks bios recovery functions. If you are looking for a board that works with no hassle that's the board to get. Great board overall. Mine bricked because I accidentally had SMT off and hibernation enabled - No go even with the C6H.
> 
> Not willing to wait for the RMA I got myself the *Asus C6H*
> Good looking, dencent VRM, nice audio ( lacking Dolby ) and leds. Downsides ? Slow post, slow boot, slow bios, huge vdroop/LLC sucks/Dram Vdroop sucks, completely random USB ports dropping ( ridiculously annoying, tried every single thing ), bios settings that used to be rock solid becoming unstable out of nowhere.
> There have been lot's of bios updates but then are such updates improving your experience with the board ? I don't think so. In my opinion it's been downhill since what ? 1403 ? Maybe even before that ?
> 
> Forgetting I had a pre-order for the *Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming K7* I received it one day, shipped it back the other day
> Can't really say much about the board, spent like an hour with it, loaded windows maybe two times. But then it worked out of the box by just loading XMP to 3600Mhz, loaded windows fine. I must say it got a hot VRM and the K7 bios is like really, really ugly and hardly organized. I just went back to the C6H and it's problems.
> 
> So, after all these months living with the C6H I decided I should get me again a Taichi . With the C6H I had so many windows reinstalls, driver reinstalls, bios updates, USB drops, countless hours with bios tuning...So many time spent rying to fix ****s... ASUS should pay you guys to run this board because if Ryzen is on BETA status then the C6H is in the pre ALPHA status. Getting me a Taichi solved instantly all the problems I had with the C6H. The most surprising thing about it is that I am not surprised and I am running the Taichi on the exact same system install/timings/voltages/memory/everything I had for the C6H.
> Now I am back to 4GHz stable, USB problems fixed, ram is running 3600MHz rock solid. It was cheap, much cheaper than trying to fix the unfix-able.
> 
> Sometimes less is more, sometimes you get more for less $.


Agree mostly.

HERO & ASROCK PRO are the cream of the crop.If the pro did not have multibug it would be the clear winner.Calling toss up at this time.ASUS has never been in my mind a major AMD player.There in bed with intel.

Wheres DFI.......They had one hell of a bios engineer back in the day..


----------



## maxrealliti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> You know gigabyte and asrock 1.0.u bioses are buged and you cant overclock them??? Where we got beta 3003 with 1.0.7 that everything works right??
> 
> And that we had 1.0.7a beta 0020 bios one week before higabyte and asrock even gave a date for theirs betas...
> 
> So maybe check before posting missinformation??
> 
> Guess You know that gigabyte released bios that fried few cpus with vcore bug also??


I certainly understand you, but the BIOS 0020 and 3008 have many more problems and 0070 is not accelerating. but there are a lot of problems in them along the way. go and see for yourself what is the fuss over the motherboard Intel bios is constantly in development, although there from year to year nothing changes. I therefore wonder why everything is so bad


----------



## xrodney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> You know gigabyte and asrock 1.0.u bioses are buged and you cant overclock them??? Where we got beta 3003 with 1.0.7 that everything works right??
> 
> And that we had 1.0.7a beta 0020 bios one week before higabyte and asrock even gave a date for theirs betas...
> 
> So maybe check before posting missinformation??
> 
> Guess You know that gigabyte released bios that fried few cpus with vcore bug also??


And you forgot to add that also one of the previous new officialGigabyte x370 BIOSes was killing Ryzens with overvoltage and as well their VRMs on at least some x370 mobos run 20 degrees hotter (even on stock) than on other brands with Gigabyte stating its fine because it's still bellow rated VRM 125 Celsius maximum.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrodney*
> 
> And you forgot to add that also one of the previous new officialGigabyte x370 BIOSes was killing Ryzens with overvoltage and as well their VRMs on at least some x370 mobos run 20 degrees hotter (even on stock) than on other brands with Gigabyte stating its fine because it's still bellow rated VRM 125 Celsius maximum.


A ye that also. People come here ***** about c6h without checking other subforums

Copy from gigabyte k7 forum
GIGABYTE - Matt
What's up now? I thougt 1072a is buggy too and you're waiting for another revision from AMD?

But you have already released new UEFI versions with 1072a for some models.

So did you release versions with broken AGESA for these boards?

I thougt AMD already sent you the bugfix on friday, so what happend?

Replacing a fixed compatible binary blob is taking a second, so...?

Btw it makes ppl get less pissed of you if new versions are first build for your expensive boards instead of the cheap ones....

Regards


----------



## lordzed83

Gigabyte is on.my blacklist alongside with msi.

Years ago iw build my mate a pc on gigabytez g1 sniper with 3570k like everythi g new 2000 pounds build.

Few days later pc started to hand then crash. Ok so started up prime and....
Nice fried electronics smell started to come from vrms then shotdown.
...

Ok rma time sent it back 2 days later call feom em that they checked the board.... And boots to windows no problems... And im like but i wrote on note with rma and with board thst vrms are ****ed and board shutshown UNDER LOAD.... So asked for manager on phone and refound. As i dont deal with idiots that cant read pointed in writing flaw simple.

Ordered same z77 asus maximus gene i had my 2500k running and.... That pc build is STILL WORKING problems free what 6?? 7?? Years.

Good decision since now they atick some ******* leds everywhere on top boards instead pf... Good Power delivery section!!!


----------



## xrodney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxrealliti*
> 
> I certainly understand you, but the BIOS 0020 and 3008 have many more problems and 0070 is not accelerating. but there are a lot of problems in them along the way. go and see for yourself what is the fuss over the motherboard Intel bios is constantly in development, although there from year to year nothing changes. I therefore wonder why everything is so bad


You should remember mess it was when Intel switched to Haswell and DDR4, it took over year to get rid of most of the quirks.
And similar it was with Sandy, couldn't even post memory higher than the minimal 800MHz clock for like 1.5 year.

Only reason you don't see too many problems on Intel right now is because they had 5 years to iron things out and do very little changes between their architectures.


----------



## xrodney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> A ye that also. People come here ***** about c6h without checking other subforums
> 
> Copy from gigabyte k7 forum
> GIGABYTE - Matt
> What's up now? I thougt 1072a is buggy too and you're waiting for another revision from AMD?
> 
> But you have already released new UEFI versions with 1072a for some models.
> 
> So did you release versions with broken AGESA for these boards?
> 
> I thougt AMD already sent you the bugfix on friday, so what happend?
> 
> Replacing a fixed compatible binary blob is taking a second, so...?
> 
> Btw it makes ppl get less pissed of you if new versions are first build for your expensive boards instead of the cheap ones....
> 
> Regards


I don't think that guy knows what he is talking about.

Modifying bios can be few minutes task if it's as minor as text change that is not affecting anything, but if you change core system stuff it usually have some effects on other things and it needs to be tested on multiple different CPUs and that can take weeks.
Also, each Mobo vendor does their own changes to bios that might be as well affected and require additional tuning/changes, so simple change in Agesa might cascade to dozens or even hundreds of changes in Bios.


----------



## AlKappaccino

Greetings,

I ran into some problems recently and I have no clue what's going on so I'm seeking help from some more experienced folks.

Specs: R7 1700,2x8GB G. Skill 3600CL16 Ram, 1080ti, C6H

So I was on bios 1403 for months now (Switched to ryzen in may) , I regularly updated bios until that version. I oced my 1700 to 3,8GHz and my RAM to 2933CL14, it simply wouldn't go higher and run stable. I tried literally everything for weeks and settled on this. It cold booted after 3 tries and ran rock solid. So far so good. Since I recently had some games that almost max out my 16gb RAM I thought I try ocing RAM further with a newer bios, so I actually downloaded the official 1701 from the homepage, not a beta one from here. Since I flashed it, things went down. Everything worked at the beginning, 2933 was still the wall but this time I couldn't cold boot that thing at all. I had to clear cmos, boot into windows and oc on restart, which worked. Since that was actually a downgrade, I switched back to (cmos clear before and after) 1403 and tried to set everything up but still couldn't cold boot 2933 anymore, after clearing cmos again and booting defaults, the mainboard stuck at 0d DRAM light orange and wouldn't even boot into bios. I tried clearing CMOS again, safe boot, retry etc. nothing worked. I then used flashback to flash 3008 since somewhere I've read it fixed 0d, but same story. I then shut down everything and pulled the RAM out and switched them around etc, result: The right one works, the left doesn't. So I booted everything up with the working stick and ran memtest, no error after 100+%. Continuing doing regular browsing stuff, it bsods into a thread_handling error but restarts fine. After 1 hour uptime and doing different stuff, nothing happened, when shutting off the pc though, periphery and monitor turns off, but pc is still running, mainboard showing 0c.

So I have no idea why the ram stick wouldn't work anymore after bios update, my values were always save, so no way I damaged the ram by myself and now with the working ram stick the whole system behaves weirdly. What could I further try to find the cause of this and what could be the issue here?

Sry for this long post.

And thanks in advance for help, I will check later since I'm not at home right now.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrodney*
> 
> I don't think that guy knows what he is talking about.
> 
> Modifying bios can be few minutes task if it's as minor as text change that is not affecting anything, but if you change core system stuff it usually have some effects on other things and it needs to be tested on multiple different CPUs and that can take weeks.
> Also, each Mobo vendor does their own changes to bios that might be as well affected and require additional tuning/changes, so simple change in Agesa might cascade to dozens or even hundreds of changes in Bios.


Its not about that. Its about the PROMISSED december 1 bios we are on 6th still not out


----------



## wisepds

Hurrycane or Lordzed83, (Or anyone) can you help me? I can't get 3466 Cl14. Have you idea why?

That's are my rams. 4 modules. 8GB each module.



I have tried Ryzen Dram Calculator, but F9 error. Now i have 3200 Cl14-13-13-13 rock stable, but i want more...









Can you help me?

Thanks


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> I have the 360 Extreme kit and it works great. 4ghz at 1.4v, Realbench stress test and cpu temperature stays around 61c. CPU at 4.1ghz 1.45v (not fully stable) around 63c. The performance version should be relatively close.


Okay thanks! I mainly think about p360 because of it's D5 pump and slimmer radiator so it is easier to get it to fit in different cases.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> I have the 360 Extreme kit and it works great. 4ghz at 1.4v, Realbench stress test and cpu temperature stays around 61c. CPU at 4.1ghz 1.45v (not fully stable) around 63c. The performance version should be relatively close.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thanks! I mainly think about p360 because of it's D5 pump and slimmer radiator so it is easier to get it to fit in different cases.
Click to expand...

If you're talking about the Predator series AIO be sure it'll fit your case etc.. I have the predator 360 XLC at home and couldn't fit it into an Enthoo luxe tempered full tower. The problem with that AIO is that you can't re-orient the fans, they only go on one way. Because of this, it interfered with my mobos aux CPU power the 8 pin power at the top corner of the motherboard and I wasn't going to cut up a good WC case because of this one AIO.


----------



## tajf88

Does anybody know whats the power of audio amp output at 32 ohms?


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Tachi or fatal1ty i wanted to buy but they hame 1 MEGA MASSIVE FLAW not enough usb ports. My vr setup takes 5.... Notto mention other devices i got hooked up.
> 
> I got no usb problems on my C6H at all!! And thats with constant use of 7 usb ports!!!


That's true, there is plenty of USB ports on the C6H, with the Taichi I need to use the front panel ports to get my all main devices connected. You see, I got the USB problems with the C6H but never had a fan problem that people are reporting. C6H is great with it's CB bias, I could get to 1857 points at just 4GHz, that's massive. Also it's memory support is more plug and play than what you have with the Taichi but I personally need a stable board, which the C6H, in my experience, I didn't had it. The Vdroop on the C6H is another thing that makes the board look bad as it affects everybody and so seems to be caused by a lack of copper in between VRM and socket or another design flaw.


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If you're talking about the Predator series AIO be sure it'll fit your case etc.. I have the predator 360 XLC at home and couldn't fit it into an Enthoo luxe tempered full tower. The problem with that AIO is that you can't re-orient the fans, they only go on one way. Because of this, it interfered with my mobos aux CPU power the 8 pin power at the top corner of the motherboard and I wasn't going to cut up a good WC case because of this one AIO.


*EKWB p360 series custom loop kit







.

Does anyone know if it's possible to build better custom loop with that price of 350€ or under 400€?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> *EKWB p360 series custom loop kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Does anyone know if it's possible to build better custom loop with that price of 350€ or under 400€?


You could come close with a Magicool g2 360 rad, DDC 3.2 pump and res, xspc v2 fittings and mayhem tubing.

All technically "budget" parts but I doubt you'd see a massive difference.

Edit: heck, for the price of a pe360 rad you could get a g2 360 and a 240.


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> You could come close with a Magicool g2 360 rad, DDC 3.2 pump and res, xspc v2 fittings and mayhem tubing.
> 
> All technically "budget" parts but I doubt you'd see a massive difference.
> 
> Edit: heck, for the price of a pe360 rad you could get a g2 360 and a 240.


I can't seem to easily find those in EU region







EKWB has advantage because they are so widely available in EU, what about XSPC's custom loop parts?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> I can't seem to easily find those in EU region
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EKWB has advantage because they are so widely available in EU, what about XSPC's custom loop parts?


XSPC products can be found on Amazon: Link
Price is 326 euros right now for the AX360.


----------



## skellattarr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlKappaccino*
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> I ran into some problems recently and I have no clue what's going on so I'm seeking help from some more experienced folks.
> 
> Specs: R7 1700,2x8GB G. Skill 3600CL16 Ram, 1080ti, C6H
> 
> So I was on bios 1403 for months now (Switched to ryzen in may) , I regularly updated bios until that version. I oced my 1700 to 3,8GHz and my RAM to 2933CL14, it simply wouldn't go higher and run stable. I tried literally everything for weeks and settled on this. It cold booted after 3 tries and ran rock solid. So far so good. Since I recently had some games that almost max out my 16gb RAM I thought I try ocing RAM further with a newer bios, so I actually downloaded the official 1701 from the homepage, not a beta one from here. Since I flashed it, things went down. Everything worked at the beginning, 2933 was still the wall but this time I couldn't cold boot that thing at all. I had to clear cmos, boot into windows and oc on restart, which worked. Since that was actually a downgrade, I switched back to (cmos clear before and after) 1403 and tried to set everything up but still couldn't cold boot 2933 anymore, after clearing cmos again and booting defaults, the mainboard stuck at 0d DRAM light orange and wouldn't even boot into bios. I tried clearing CMOS again, safe boot, retry etc. nothing worked. I then used flashback to flash 3008 since somewhere I've read it fixed 0d, but same story. I then shut down everything and pulled the RAM out and switched them around etc, result: The right one works, the left doesn't. So I booted everything up with the working stick and ran memtest, no error after 100+%. Continuing doing regular browsing stuff, it bsods into a thread_handling error but restarts fine. After 1 hour uptime and doing different stuff, nothing happened, when shutting off the pc though, periphery and monitor turns off, but pc is still running, mainboard showing 0c.
> 
> So I have no idea why the ram stick wouldn't work anymore after bios update, my values were always save, so no way I damaged the ram by myself and now with the working ram stick the whole system behaves weirdly. What could I further try to find the cause of this and what could be the issue here?
> 
> Sry for this long post.
> 
> And thanks in advance for help, I will check later since I'm not at home right now.


when I got my board I tried trident z rgb 3200 mhz it had all kinds of problems with stability so I called Asus they had me first try one stick at a time and I found one bad stick the other ones was fine then they had me try each slot with a good stick of ram all slots was fine so the ram kit had one bad stick I returned it for good ones all is fine now


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Its not about that. Its about the PROMISSED december 1 bios we are on 6th still not out


Ok in 2019 bios


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlKappaccino*
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I ran into some problems recently and I have no clue what's going on so I'm seeking help from some more experienced folks.
> 
> Specs: R7 1700,2x8GB G. Skill 3600CL16 Ram, 1080ti, C6H
> 
> So I was on bios 1403 for months now (Switched to ryzen in may) , I regularly updated bios until that version. I oced my 1700 to 3,8GHz and my RAM to 2933CL14, it simply wouldn't go higher and run stable. I tried literally everything for weeks and settled on this. It cold booted after 3 tries and ran rock solid. So far so good. Since I recently had some games that almost max out my 16gb RAM I thought I try ocing RAM further with a newer bios, so I actually downloaded the official 1701 from the homepage, not a beta one from here. Since I flashed it, things went down. Everything worked at the beginning, 2933 was still the wall but this time I couldn't cold boot that thing at all. I had to clear cmos, boot into windows and oc on restart, which worked. Since that was actually a downgrade, I switched back to (cmos clear before and after) 1403 and tried to set everything up but still couldn't cold boot 2933 anymore, after clearing cmos again and booting defaults, the mainboard stuck at 0d DRAM light orange and wouldn't even boot into bios. I tried clearing CMOS again, safe boot, retry etc. nothing worked. I then used flashback to flash 3008 since somewhere I've read it fixed 0d, but same story. I then shut down everything and pulled the RAM out and switched them around etc, result: The right one works, the left doesn't. So I booted everything up with the working stick and ran memtest, no error after 100+%. Continuing doing regular browsing stuff, it bsods into a thread_handling error but restarts fine. After 1 hour uptime and doing different stuff, nothing happened, when shutting off the pc though, periphery and monitor turns off, but pc is still running, mainboard showing 0c.
> 
> So I have no idea why the ram stick wouldn't work anymore after bios update, my values were always save, so no way I damaged the ram by myself and now with the working ram stick the whole system behaves weirdly. What could I further try to find the cause of this and what could be the issue here?
> 
> Sry for this long post.
> 
> And thanks in advance for help, I will check later since I'm not at home right now.


You should check if "SPD checksum" is still OK
You can do so by installing Thyphoon Burner from here
Disable all programs that read SMbus and scan your stick
Press the "report" button and scroll down
There you should be able to see if the data is still okey or not
Repeat the process to check other stick(s)
If TB says it's not okey you might wanna buy a 1 year licence and repair your stick(s) or RMA if you'd rather do that
Good luck


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Hurrycane or Lordzed83, (Or anyone) can you help me? I can't get 3466 Cl14. Have you idea why?
> 
> That's are my rams. 4 modules. 8GB each module.
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried Ryzen Dram Calculator, but F9 error. Now i have 3200 Cl14-13-13-13 rock stable, but i want more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you help me?
> 
> Thanks


**** man i got 2 modules and cant get 3466cl14 no matter what volts. We just got poor imc deal with it :/


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Hurrycane or Lordzed83, (Or anyone) can you help me? I can't get 3466 Cl14. Have you idea why?
> 
> That's are my rams. 4 modules. 8GB each module.
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried Ryzen Dram Calculator, but F9 error. Now i have 3200 Cl14-13-13-13 rock stable, but i want more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you help me?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> **** man i got 2 modules and cant get 3466cl14 no matter what volts. We just got poor imc deal with it :/
Click to expand...

instead of blaming IMC here... why don't you just try more additional settings like the usmus calc proposed
If that don't work for you.. then you might be one of the unlucky ones or you just have bad sticks (again)
Or... you suck at oc-ing







^=^


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> That's true, there is plenty of USB ports on the C6H, with the Taichi I need to use the front panel ports to get my all main devices connected. You see, I got the USB problems with the C6H but never had a fan problem that people are reporting. C6H is great with it's CB bias, I could get to 1857 points at just 4GHz, that's massive. Also it's memory support is more plug and play than what you have with the Taichi but I personally need a stable board, which the C6H, in my experience, I didn't had it. The Vdroop on the C6H is another thing that makes the board look bad as it affects everybody and so seems to be caused by a lack of copper in between VRM and socket or another design flaw.


Vdrop at llc4 is very sensible from 1.4 drops to 1.387 still a fqir bit for almost maximum llc.

In my case as mentioned fan settings are **** and sensor readings ase close to useless.....


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> instead of blaming IMC here... why don't you just try more additional settings like the usmus calc proposed
> If that don't work for you.. then you might be one of the unlucky ones or you just have bad sticks (again)
> Or... you suck at oc-ing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^=^


Qell i had stable 3466cl15 2 weeks after board came put when peopke could not get ecen pathetic 3200cl1r running on worse sticks.
On single rank hynix i had 3000cl14 on first day.

Ye i suck at overclocking








Not that im on 4th memory kit since march like... Tempted to buy 4500mhz kit atm hahah


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> instead of blaming IMC here... why don't you just try more additional settings like the usmus calc proposed
> If that don't work for you.. then you might be one of the unlucky ones or you just have bad sticks (again)
> Or... you suck at oc-ing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^=^
> 
> 
> 
> Qell i had stable 3466cl15 2 weeks after board came put when peopke could not get ecen pathetic 3200cl1r running on worse sticks.
> On single rank hynix i had 3000cl14 on first day.
> 
> Ye i suck at overclocking
Click to expand...

LOL
But seriously... you could try more additional settings maybe like tuning cad-bus etc


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> LOL
> But seriously... you could try more additional settings maybe like tuning cad-bus etc


Mate how over 30 hours on 3003 bios on just memory tuning?? Today 2 hours so far...


----------



## lordzed83

Im interested in this kit amt

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/team-group-xtreem-8pack-edition-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-pc4-36000c18-4500mhz-dual-channel-kit-black-my-09a-tg.html

Thing is that i got stuck at same settings on previous ddr4 kit thatwas 400mhz lower rated.

Think thats it.

But nevermind im in top 5 single gpu ryzen platforms on realbench leaderboard so thats good enough

Atm max i got is 3466 14/15/15/30/48 tiny bit faster than 3333cl14


----------



## Ryoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> That's true, there is plenty of USB ports on the C6H, with the Taichi I need to use the front panel ports to get my all main devices connected. You see, I got the USB problems with the C6H but never had a fan problem that people are reporting. C6H is great with it's CB bias, I could get to 1857 points at just 4GHz, that's massive. Also it's memory support is more plug and play than what you have with the Taichi but I personally need a stable board, which the C6H, in my experience, I didn't had it. The Vdroop on the C6H is another thing that makes the board look bad as it affects everybody and so seems to be caused by a lack of copper in between VRM and socket or another design flaw.


C6H is a great board, it is a ton better compare to mine previous x370 K4 garbage from asrock, which they eol it just after a few month.

with C6H, i can run the memory at rated speed 3200MHz since day one, all thing like usb and fan control also working fine. And now with bios 3008, elmor solve the cold boot issue.









overall, i am happy with C6H.


----------



## lcbbcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Vdrop at llc4 is very sensible from 1.4 drops to 1.387 still a fqir bit for almost maximum llc.
> 
> In my case as mentioned fan settings are **** and sensor readings ase close to useless.....


I understand your pain about vdrop i start to believe that we have premium wallets not board.
Today i assembly a pc for a friend and he got a more cheap board MSI x370 SLI PLUS,ques what?on auto LLC he have less vdrop.on ch6 to have 3.9 i need 1.4V on the msi i need 1.38V so yea i think that i will sell this premium board and get a cheap one.
So many options in this bios and duno if 70% work as they should.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> I understand your pain about vdrop i start to believe that we have premium wallets not board.
> Today i assembly a pc for a friend and he got a more cheap board MSI x370 SLI PLUS,ques what?on auto LLC he have less vdrop.on ch6 to have 3.9 i need 1.4V on the msi i need 1.38V so yea i think that i will sell this premium board and get a cheap one.
> So many options in this bios and duno if 70% work as they should.


Auto who cares about that like playing with stuff









Hows Vdrop on manual setting tho ??

@DarkLordThe1st @wisepds thats what i got atm


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lcbbcl*
> 
> I understand your pain about vdrop i start to believe that we have premium wallets not board.
> Today i assembly a pc for a friend and he got a more cheap board MSI x370 SLI PLUS,ques what?on auto LLC he have less vdrop.on ch6 to have 3.9 i need 1.4V on the msi i need 1.38V so yea i think that i will sell this premium board and get a cheap one.
> So many options in this bios and duno if 70% work as they should.
> 
> 
> 
> Auto who cares about taht i like playing with stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @DarkLordThe1st @wisepds thats what i got atm
Click to expand...

that without BIAS ?
Looks very decent to me


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Auto who cares about that like playing with stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hows Vdrop on manual setting tho ??
> 
> @DarkLordThe1st @wisepds thats what i got atm


No wonder you are not stable... look at your settings and mine:



What voltages are you running? Digi+ settings etc. These things can play a big role in stability. Are you sure its the RAM and not the CPU that isn't stable? First try the CPU and make sure its stable, a slightly unstable CPU can also cause memory instability etc.


----------



## baggie54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Auto who cares about that like playing with stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hows Vdrop on manual setting tho ??
> 
> @DarkLordThe1st @wisepds thats what i got atm


First of all Hello everybody, nice meeting you guys. I have been following this thread since Ryzen's release.

How did you get the L2 and L3 latencies so low? Lowest i ever got was 4.3 for L2 and 11.2 for L3.
I got everything set to AUTO in Digi+ settings, note sure if that matters.

Thank you for taking the time to reply.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No wonder you are not stable... look at your settings and mine:
> 
> 
> 
> What voltages are you running? Digi+ settings etc. These things can play a big role in stability. Are you sure its the RAM and not the CPU that isn't stable? First try the CPU and make sure its stable, a slightly unstable CPU can also cause memory instability etc.


This is 4 hours realbench stable settings 1 hour ibt max 400% memtest

Yours settings give me memory errors in 5% tried them. Tried standard power setting and calculator all bus settings from 20 to 60 coldo up to 1000 with 50 steps.

3950 is total MAXIMUM this cpu can do no matter what memory speed i use even at 1.5vcore llc3 can pass 2 hours ibt max on 4ghz but not realbench sadly


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> that without BIAS ?
> Looks very decent to me


with cb15 bias and all tweeks in CBS.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> This is 4 hours realbench stable settings 1 hour ibt max 400% memtest
> 
> Yours settings give me memory errors in 5% tried them. Tried standard power setting and calculator all bus settings from 20 to 60 coldo up to 1000 with 50 steps.
> 
> 3950 is total MAXIMUM this cpu can do no matter what memory speed i use even at 1.5vcore llc3 can pass 2 hours ibt max on 4ghz but not realbench sadly


Did you change your digi+ settings too and if so, what settings?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Did you change your digi+ settings too and if so, what settings?


yup i chenged EVERYTHING EEEEVVVEEERRRYYYTTTHIINNNNGGG









Atm Extreme 130% llc3 Auto on cpu
300khz full phase regular 120% llc2 on soc
120% on ddrs auto If i even try to change ddr frequency pc WONT POST.... And its been like that since i got my board...

Liie i said think something is ****ed up with my memory VRM's.... remember my voltage reading ??


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No wonder you are not stable... look at your settings and mine:
> 
> 
> 
> What voltages are you running? Digi+ settings etc. These things can play a big role in stability. Are you sure its the RAM and not the CPU that isn't stable? First try the CPU and make sure its stable, a slightly unstable CPU can also cause memory instability etc.


Thanks... but i need bios configuration parameters, vram, cad bus, 30,30,30,30 etc... i have 4 ram modules, is that important?
Thanks...i'll try..


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Thanks... but i need bios configuration parameters, vram, cad bus, 30,30,30,30 etc... i have 4 ram modules, is that important?
> Thanks...i'll try..


Yupp crucial id say
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Thanks... but i need bios configuration parameters, vram, cad bus, 30,30,30,30 etc... i have 4 ram modules, is that important?
> Thanks...i'll try..


Have You tried Calculator settings btw ??


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> Okay, here's my long short experience with the AM4.
> 
> Started with the Prime X370 Pro - Decent board for the price with the downside being it's huge Vdroop/stupid LLC and a kind of hot VRM if at 4GHz
> 
> Thinking the Prime Pro was too cheap I got the *AsRock X370 Taichi* - Really stable, great VRM, great LLC, nice audio ( Dolby DTS ), OK bios. It only lacks bios recovery functions. If you are looking for a board that works with no hassle that's the board to get. Great board overall. Mine bricked because I accidentally had SMT off and hibernation enabled - No go even with the C6H.
> 
> Not willing to wait for the RMA I got myself the *Asus C6H*
> Good looking, dencent VRM, nice audio ( lacking Dolby ) and leds. Downsides ? Slow post, slow boot, slow bios, huge vdroop/LLC sucks/Dram Vdroop sucks, completely random USB ports dropping ( ridiculously annoying, tried every single thing ), bios settings that used to be rock solid becoming unstable out of nowhere.
> There have been lot's of bios updates but then are such updates improving your experience with the board ? I don't think so. In my opinion it's been downhill since what ? 1403 ? Maybe even before that ?
> 
> Forgetting I had a pre-order for the *Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming K7* I received it one day, shipped it back the other day
> Can't really say much about the board, spent like an hour with it, loaded windows maybe two times. But then it worked out of the box by just loading XMP to 3600Mhz, loaded windows fine. I must say it got a hot VRM and the K7 bios is like really, really ugly and hardly organized. I just went back to the C6H and it's problems.
> 
> So, after all these months living with the C6H I decided I should get me again a Taichi . With the C6H I had so many windows reinstalls, driver reinstalls, bios updates, USB drops, countless hours with bios tuning...So many time spent rying to fix ****s... ASUS should pay you guys to run this board because if Ryzen is on BETA status then the C6H is in the pre ALPHA status. Getting me a Taichi solved instantly all the problems I had with the C6H. The most surprising thing about it is that I am not surprised and I am running the Taichi on the exact same system install/timings/voltages/memory/everything I had for the C6H.
> Now I am back to 4GHz stable, USB problems fixed, ram is running 3600MHz rock solid. It was cheap, much cheaper than trying to fix the unfix-able.
> 
> Sometimes less is more, sometimes you get more for less $.


wow i cant wait for mr ' i hate asrock the taichi is the worst rip off ever never again' to come online tonight hes going to be screaming for pages how wrong you are

background context =
he bought a taichi and 1800x had the multi bug never listened to all of us on the taichi thread sulked returned both moaned like hell for days on the taichi thread and now had a ch6 and still cant refrain form ranting here about it

p.s. ive had the taichi since late march/early april

i dont just like it , i love it
i read this thread for the wealth of guys here posting good info on the ryzen platform ,but i wouldnt swap to a ch6 myself as ive had a good time with the taichi,no real problem (in fact ive just bought an asus board to chuck in my old phenom 965 system)


----------



## baggie54

Hello guys,

I also cant get 3466 14-14-14-28 stable with my 3866 18-19-19-39 kit no matter what i try.

Things i have tried setting in Bios:
Soc voltage range: 1.025v - 1.2v.
Dram voltage range: 1.375v - 1.5v.
Geardown enabled / disabled and 2T didnt help either.
Setting all Digi+ options to their max didnt do the trick either.
Enabling / disabling OPCache didnt do anything.

I think i hit the wall at 3466 c14, because 3466 c15 is perfectly fine with HCI memtest at around 3000%.

I just hope i missed something that someone can help me with getting 3466 c14 stable.

Here are my memory timings:

baggie54-memory.jpg 248k .jpg file

Currently my voltages are; Soc 1.075 - Dram: 1.42v - Vcore: 1.45v @ 4Ghz.

Thank you very much for your time!


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baggie54*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I also cant get 3466 14-14-14-28 stable with my 3866 18-19-19-39 kit no matter what i try.
> 
> Things i have tried setting in Bios:
> Soc voltage range: 1.025v - 1.2v.
> Dram voltage range: 1.375v - 1.5v.
> Geardown enabled / disabled and 2T didnt help either.
> Setting all Digi+ options to their max didnt do the trick either.
> Enabling / disabling OPCache didnt do anything.
> 
> I think i hit the wall at 3466 c14, because 3466 c15 is perfectly fine with HCI memtest at around 3000%.
> 
> I just hope i missed something that someone can help me with getting 3466 c14 stable.
> 
> Here are my memory timings:
> 
> baggie54-memory.jpg 248k .jpg file
> 
> Currently my voltages are; Soc 1.075 - Dram: 1.42v - Vcore: 1.45v @ 4Ghz.
> 
> Thank you very much for your time!


set tRAS to 32


----------



## baggie54

Thanks for the quick reply, i will try your suggestion as soon as i can and report back:thumb:


----------



## baggie54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> set tRAS to 32


Thanks for the quick reply, i will try your suggestion as soon as i can and report back:thumb:


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Yupp crucial id say
> Have You tried Calculator settings btw ??


Yep, i can boot, but error on hci memtest...can you see any problem in the configuration?


----------



## blunden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> Chipping in to confirm that Ramad's/harrysun's settings work great for *F4-3200C14D-32GTZ*. I managed to get both of my G.SKILL Trident Z 3200 CL14 2x16GB kits (Samsung B-die) rockstable at tight timings with standard voltages.
> 
> BIOS: 1401
> D.O.C.P. Standard
> DRAM Voltage: 1.35V
> VDDSOC Voltage: offset -0.1
> ProcODT_SM: 60 Ohm
> Cmd2T: 1T
> GearDownMode: Enabled
> BankGroupSwap: Enabled
> BankGroupSwapAlt: Auto
> ClkDrvbStren: 40.0 Ohm
> AddrCmdDrvStren: 20.0 Ohm
> CsOdtDrvStren: 40.0 Ohm
> CkeDrvStren: 40.0 Ohm
> RttNom: RZQ/3
> RttWr: RZQ/3
> RttPark: RZQ/1
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BIOS dump text file
> 
> 
> 
> [2017/07/01 17:51:05]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P. Standard]
> D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3200 14-14-14-34-1.35V]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Auto]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Offset mode]
> VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign [-]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Offset [0.10000]
> DRAM Voltage [1.35000]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [13]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [13]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [13]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [26]
> Trc_SM [42]
> TrrdS_SM [6]
> TrrdL_SM [8]
> Tfaw_SM [36]
> TwtrS_SM [Auto]
> TwtrL_SM [Auto]
> Twr_SM [10]
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [2]
> TwrwrScl_SM [2]
> Trfc_SM [304]
> Trfc2_SM [Auto]
> Trfc4_SM [Auto]
> Tcwl_SM [Auto]
> Trtp_SM [8]
> Trdwr_SM [Auto]
> Twrrd_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrSd_SM [Auto]
> TwrwrDd_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdSc_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdSd_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdDd_SM [Auto]
> Tcke_SM [Auto]
> ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
> Power Down Enable [Auto]
> RttNom [RZQ/3]
> RttWr [RZQ/3]
> RttPark [RZQ/1]
> VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [Auto]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Auto]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> CPU Current Capability [Auto]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.37500]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Enabled]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Enabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
> In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [SAMSUNG SP1614C]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> TOSHIBA TransMemory 1.00 [Auto]
> USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Auto]
> USB3_6 [Auto]
> USB3_7 [Auto]
> USB3_8 [Auto]
> USB3_9 [Auto]
> USB3_10 [Auto]
> USB2_11 [Auto]
> USB2_12 [Auto]
> USB2_13 [Auto]
> USB2_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> USB_16 [Auto]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
> CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
> AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> IOMMU [Auto]
> Remote Display Feature [Auto]
> Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Auto]
> POST Delay Time [3 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [3]
> Profile Name [TZ32.14.13.304]
> Save to Profile [1]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]
> 
> 
> 
> kit A
> 
> 
> kit B
> 
> 
> EDIT: just to avoid any confusion - these tests were done with 32GB (2x16GB) NOT with 64GB (4x16)


These settings worked for me too. Before I was unable to even POST at 3200 MHz with loose timings. Now it seems to run even better than it did at 3066 MHz with loose timings and higher SOC voltage.









Rep given to both you and harrysun.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> set tRAS to 32


I tried up to 36


----------



## sneida

0020 is the first bios after 9920 which is a keeper.



settings 1:1 what DRAM Calculator suggests (0.9.9 v6, Rec. values) - 3466 fast present. ram is 3200 flare x (cl14). the result is without bias (bios) and windows power profile with cpu min state 30%.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Yep, i can boot, but error on hci memtest...can you see any problem in the configuration?


What Bios u on ?? 3008 ??
There is new wersion of calculator changed few things in settings.
tRAS to 34 if works 32
Bus 30/30/30/30


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Yep, i can boot, but error on hci memtest...can you see any problem in the configuration?


Set SOC at 1.15v
Set DRAM boot to 1.45v
Set performance bias to disabled
Set core performance boost to disabled.
Set super I/O to disabled

Try these one at a time in this order:

- set all the cad bus options to 20
- set powerdown to disabled
- set tras to 32
- set trc to 52
- Try 1T and 1T gear down enabled after each of the above changes.

Try HCI after each change, and use Aisuite3 to change the memory voltage in the OS to prevent lots of reboots, just don't forget to adjust VTTDDR voltage at the same time (half of DRAM voltage or as close as you can get).

I'd start at 1.40v dram in bios and adjust the voltage up in AIsuite to try to eliminate HCI errors. Remember to stop all HCI tests, adjust voltage, restart all HCI tests; repeat. Don't exceed 1.5v on the dram.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Set SOC at 1.15v
> Set DRAM boot to 1.45v
> Set performance bias to disabled
> Set core performance boost to disabled.
> Set super I/O to disabled
> 
> Try these one at a time in this order:
> 
> - set all the cad bus options to 20
> - set powerdown to disabled
> - set tras to 32
> - set trc to 52
> - Try 1T and 1T gear down enabled after each of the above changes.
> 
> Try HCI after each change, and use Aisuite3 to change the memory voltage in the OS to prevent lots of reboots, just don't forget to adjust VTTDDR voltage at the same time (half of DRAM voltage or as close as you can get).
> 
> I'd start at 1.40v dram in bios and adjust the voltage up in AIsuite to try to eliminate HCI errors. Remember to stop all HCI tests, adjust voltage, restart all HCI tests; repeat. Don't exceed 1.5v on the dram.


In my case Bus 20 errors even at 3333 setting

Is not VTTDDR voltage on auto 50% anyway ?? That what bios says


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> In my case Bus 20 errors even at 3333 setting


Think i varies from kit to kit, board to board, I can run 20 or 24, but 30 will error at any speed for me.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Think i varies from kit to kit, board to board, I can run 20 or 24, but 30 will error at any speed for me.


its sooo random on this 30 works best in my case from woot i tested


----------



## Ex0cet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> ...
> Set super I/O to disabled
> ...


What's the magic in enabling/disabling Super I/O? What are the effects? How does it work?

I've been wondering this for a time now. Never found much info about it.


----------



## wisepds

I can boot... and now i have this:



I'm on 3008. I'm going to test... if test doesn't pass, what I should to do?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> I can boot... and now i have this:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to test... if test doesn't pass, what I should to do?


Are these the settings i provided in my previous post? If so, why changed some settings or did you forget to set them?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> I can boot... and now i have this:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to test... if test doesn't pass, what I should to do?


trfc 350 instead of 277.

Its odd but in my case 277 is slower everywhere than 350


----------



## wisepds

No, this a configuration that boots. i'm testing with various parameters... too many configurations to test







change this, change this other, etc..


----------



## CRJ84

Did anyone try HCI memtest version 6?

It is giving me errors at all speeds even stock 3200 cl14, just rolled back to version 5 and no errors on stock yet.

Gonna try 3466 cl14 again soon, but rolled back to 1701 from 3008 because i thought it was the bios fault, but it seems the problem was with hci memtest v6?


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> trfc 350 instead of 277.
> 
> Its odd but in my case 277 is slower everywhere than 350


Nothing, hci error at 40%....







testing again.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Nothing, hci error at 40%....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> testing again.


Is your 1800X still at 4 GHz? If so, why not lowering the CPU speed instead? It might be that your CPU can't do 4 GHz and 3466 MHz RAM but can do 3.8-3.9 with 3466 MHz. RAM has bigger impact than pure clock speed, so with 3.9 GHz CPU and 3466 MHz RAM you can actually have better performance plus save some on the electric bill


----------



## harrysun

RMA CPU from week 34 arrived and installed










Test the new IMC with @1usmus @3333CL14 2R preset failed:



BIOS 1701, EC1 Version: MBEC-AM4-0311, CPU @3600


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Is your 1800X still at 4 GHz? If so, why not lowering the CPU speed instead? It might be that your CPU can't do 4 GHz and 3466 MHz RAM but can do 3.8-3.9 with 3466 MHz. RAM has bigger impact than pure clock speed, so with 3.9 GHz CPU and 3466 MHz RAM you can actually have better performance plus save some on the electric bill


I can confirm 3950 with my courent 3466 is on pair with 4ghz with 3333


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Is your 1800X still at 4 GHz? If so, why not lowering the CPU speed instead? It might be that your CPU can't do 4 GHz and 3466 MHz RAM but can do 3.8-3.9 with 3466 MHz. RAM has bigger impact than pure clock speed, so with 3.9 GHz CPU and 3466 MHz RAM you can actually have better performance plus save some on the electric bill


It's possible, but i prefer 4Gh with 3200 cl14-13-13-13 with low ram voltage. what can i do? where is super I/O?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> It's possible, but i prefer 4Gh with 3200 cl14-13-13-13 with low ram voltage. what can i do? where is super I/O?


You cant do much I remember AMD mat pumping 1.45 in to cpu and 1.5 in to ddrs to ahve high memory speed
Super I/O is only when crashing afaik not when You got memory errors....

What can You do ill be like... Go intel and run ddr at 4266 :]


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> It's possible, but i prefer 4Gh with 3200 cl14-13-13-13 with low ram voltage. what can i do? where is super I/O?


I assume You know that main ryzen problem in a way is thst cpu cache and infinity fabric is tied to speed on memorues.
If intel have not had them separate then people could dream about 5ghz plus 4266 memories.

I jope in zen 2 they give us sellection option as intel has but hard to say with how ryzens are designed with infinity fabric cross die connection.

Hows situation with 3333looking for You??maybe try v7 of cslculator and 3333 extreme preset??


----------



## keng

You guys should really stop using SOC volts over *1.05*. Only change that using LLC VSOC. Just try taking a stable ddr4 overclock and start raising the SOC volts, you will quickly become unstable









Edit: Just *set the SOC volts to 1.05* and *do not* change whatsoever, LLC soc 3 or 4, 5 max. Changing the so call uncore (stuff on chip that is not CPU die, will f%@#% up your termination voltages things like *procodt* will be different, you will mess up your memory holes controlled by the VDDP, and it goes deeper and deeper....)

You see its all *Ohms* law....

V=IR
V= volts
I= current
V= $%#$%$# volts

so if your critical settings for say terminating a signal (signal termination is like two people high fiving, you know how fast you will slap hands, but you better make sure your buddy doesn't say try high fiving you 100x harder, as that will cause you some serious problems, just like setting *ProcODT* too high) are set in ohms (that means resistance) and some monkey screws with your voltage settings, well you risk supplying the wrong current to that part. Current is the actual number of electrons that get shot at a memory controller or some unassuming memory bank. So don't just go upping volts without considering the scope of what changing one teeeny-tiney voltage setting can do


----------



## AlKappaccino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> You should check if "SPD checksum" is still OK
> You can do so by installing Thyphoon Burner from here
> Disable all programs that read SMbus and scan your stick
> Press the "report" button and scroll down
> There you should be able to see if the data is still okey or not
> Repeat the process to check other stick(s)
> If TB says it's not okey you might wanna buy a 1 year licence and repair your stick(s) or RMA if you'd rather do that
> Good luck


Greetings,

thanks for your input. Yes I already own taiphoon burner and the "working" stick seems fine. I can't boot with the other one inserted though, so I don' see how I could check it. But a SPD error seems plausible, since the failure happened after BIOS update and some resets without the RAM behaving strangely before.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Just got my replacement CPU from RMA...this is obnoxious...

1700 is a loaner

1800X is the replacement from AMD


----------



## Algy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keng*
> 
> You guys should really stop using SOC volts over *1.05*. Only change that using LLC VSOC. Just try taking a stable ddr4 overclock and start raising the SOC volts, you will quickly become unstable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Just *set the SOC volts to 1.05* and *do not* change whatsoever, LLC soc 3 or 4, 5 max. Changing the so call uncore (stuff on chip that is not CPU die, will f%@#% up your termination voltages things like *procodt* will be different, you will mess up your memory holes controlled by the VDDP, and it goes deeper and deeper....)
> 
> You see its all *Ohms* law....
> 
> V=IR
> V= volts
> I= current
> V= $%#$%$# volts
> 
> so if your critical settings for say terminating a signal (signal termination is like two people high fiving, you know how fast you will slap hands, but you better make sure your buddy doesn't say try high fiving you 100x harder, as that will cause you some serious problems, just like setting *ProcODT* too high) are set in ohms (that means resistance) and some monkey screws with your voltage settings, well you risk supplying the wrong current to that part. Current is the actual number of electrons that get shot at a memory controller or some unassuming memory bank. So don't just go upping volts without considering the scope of what changing one teeeny-tiney voltage setting can do


wait... what if my C6H sets 1.14 vsoc at Auto ?? should I worry? Do I try manual to 1.05?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Algy*
> 
> wait... what if my C6H sets 1.14 vsoc at Auto ?? should I worry? Do I try manual to 1.05?


ASUS do not recommend going higher than 1.2V.



Lower is better, but if your system is stable then you don't have to mess with it.


----------



## blair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> From my view, the only thing C6H is better is at benchmarking In which I kicked a few noteworthy individuals from here a while back.
> 
> I've been oc'ing since the celeron slot1 days.My 2c for you is that I had tried four different AM4 boards here. From my experience stability wise ( *not from what i've read, that others wrote*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) is that the C6H is right bellow the Taichi. And from what I've read ( others wrote ) the C6H received really bad scores in atleast from major review sites.
> 
> Now, the Taichi bios structure and functionality is messy but has everything you need and, more importantly, it works. Personally I will take a good board with a messy bios over a bad board with a well done bios everyday.
> 
> If you go around this thread you will see guys that have been fighting over USB ports and memory speeds for months, and months, and months. I myself was able to reach over 3000Mhz since day one, 3600MHz on every board I tried it, 3683MHz with the C6H.
> 
> Asus has now let me down with the last four boards I got from them. It sucks.


I am fascinated by the issues some are facing, they just don't make sense, Why do some have horrid issues with FANs, and other with USB, i'm here, and it all seems to work? "SEEMS" i think being the operator there.. I usually don't give a flying turd about FANs and I use Keyboard/Mouse/XboxController/2xExternal Sound cards/phone and a few memory sticks, never had issues with any, not even one....

What can cause this odd behaviour? who knows... Thanks for your responses








I saw the others over the last few pages as well.

I have heard good things from members of public about AsRock flagships, just not from LN2 OC'ers







which sorta doesn't matter when us casuals are OC'ing on Water/Air hahaha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Thanks... but i need bios configuration parameters, vram, cad bus, 30,30,30,30 etc... i have 4 ram modules, is that important?
> Thanks...i'll try..


Hey, 4 Modules will impact things a little.. Check out a few of my posts getting 3466mhz 4x8gb B-Die stable (400%) over in the DRAM Calc Thread also, ensure you use the latest version of the calculator as 1usmus is constantly updating the math behind the scenes


----------



## keng

If you use auto, AMD / board will manage the SOC volts for you, but if you set a 100% of time value, you will run into serious problems.
Looking through the BIOS of these Ryzen boards it seems there is many many things which debs have no idea how to implement and are using the defaults AMD suggested. I suspect there might be not 1 but 4 memory controllers on every chip and you can probably select which one is the one working, as well as which dies etc. It is very humbug on amd/asus/oem fronts


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blair*
> 
> I am fascinated by the issues some are facing, they just don't make sense, Why do some have horrid issues with FANs, and other with USB, i'm here, and it all seems to work? "SEEMS" i think being the operator there.. I usually don't give a flying turd about FANs and I use Keyboard/Mouse/XboxController/2xExternal Sound cards/phone and a few memory sticks, never had issues with any, not even one....
> 
> What can cause this odd behaviour? who knows... Thanks for your responses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the others over the last few pages as well.
> 
> I have heard good things from members of public about AsRock flagships, just not from LN2 OC'ers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which sorta doesn't matter when us casuals are OC'ing on Water/Air hahaha
> Hey, 4 Modules will impact things a little.. Check out a few of my posts getting 3466mhz 4x8gb B-Die stable (400%) over in the DRAM Calc Thread also, ensure you use the latest version of the calculator as 1usmus is constantly updating the math behind the scenes


I'll try, thanks!!!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> It's possible, but i prefer 4Gh with 3200 cl14-13-13-13 with low ram voltage. what can i do? where is super I/O?


Why? You won't see any benefit from 4 GHz with 3200 MHz RAM compared to lets say, 3.9-3466 MHz.. I can run 4 GHz too with 3200 MHz RAM but i see better performance with 3.950 GHz and 346 MHz RAM. Also, why risking the high voltage that is needed for 4 GHz when you won't see any real world performance increase and risking degradation? It doesn't make sense to me..

You mean Super I/O Clock skew? You should disable it and put values of 272, you can find it in tweakers paradise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> You cant do much I remember AMD mat pumping 1.45 in to cpu and 1.5 in to ddrs to ahve high memory speed
> Super I/O is only when crashing afaik not when You got memory errors....
> 
> What can You do ill be like... Go intel and run ddr at 4266 :]


Agreed, its not worth risking the CPU with that kind of volts for only marginally speed increase you will only see in benchmarks..
I never used Super I/O clock skew, i disabled it from the beginning because its not a good idea to leave it enabled when overclocking as it can cause problems for the CPU and i think for memory too.

4266 MHz on Intel? It doesn't quite work like that, you need to bin CPU for clock speed and IMC which is very hard and nearly impossible to get the best of both worlds. Even then, Intel CPU's don't benefit from running faster memory speeds as Ryzen does and if they do, gains are marginally because timings cancel out speed at a certain level.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 4266 MHz on Intel? It doesn't quite work like that, you need to bin CPU for clock speed and IMC which is very hard and nearly impossible to get the best of both worlds. *Even then, Intel CPU's don't benefit from running faster memory speeds as Ryzen does and if they do, gains are marginally because timings cancel out speed at a certain level.*


Nope. They do. Here's a 4.5GHz 6700k with varying memory speeds from 2133MHz to 4000MHz. Skylake loves faster memory, and here techspot isn't even tuning timings as we do to get the most out of it all. Of course memory speed isn't such a problem in X299/Skylake-X because of that platform having four memory channels... but then you have to feed these insane AVX-512 execution units and more cores on top of it all, so it somewhat compensates relative to the mainstream 4 core skt1151 version. I'm quite sure the findings in this article would be more pronounced with an 8700k, since you now have to feed 6 cores with the same two memory channels.

https://www.techspot.com/article/1171-ddr4-4000-mhz-performance/

Sure, you still see great performance on Skylake with slower memory and not even tuning timings, yet this isn't the case with Zen and by now it's quite known why. Intel's latency to memory is down in the usual 45-60ns region depending on what memory you're using while Ryzen's _best case scenario_ is 66-70ns with high end 3200-3466MHz memory _AND_ tuned, tight timings... 2133MHz DDR4 would usually give a ~100ns measurement in AIDA's cachemem... that's unacceptable for a high performance product in 2017. There's also the IF and memory speed relationship affecting inter CCX latency...

Of course, this is AMD's first DDR4 controller and it does a great job at extracting the most bandwidth, not so much on latency. As it all is a first with Zen, there's lots of low hanging fruit to be picked and tweaking to be done. One point where we'll see definite improvements in the future is the memory subsystem. Zen 2 @ 7nm in 2019 will probably address these points and will most likely be able to extract much more of its full potential from slower DDR4. I'd be surprised if Pinnacle Ridge does any significant changes here in February.... so close yet so far!

This post is just a comment about that bolded part, I'm aware what this thread is about and not trying to derail it or whatever.


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Why? You won't see any benefit from 4 GHz with 3200 MHz RAM compared to lets say, 3.9-3466 MHz.. I can run 4 GHz too with 3200 MHz RAM but i see better performance with 3.950 GHz and 346 MHz RAM. Also, why risking the high voltage that is needed for 4 GHz when you won't see any real world performance increase and risking degradation? It doesn't make sense to me..
> 
> You mean Super I/O Clock skew? You should disable it and put values of 272, you can find it in tweakers paradise.
> Agreed, its not worth risking the CPU with that kind of volts for only marginally speed increase you will only see in benchmarks..
> I never used Super I/O clock skew, i disabled it from the beginning because its not a good idea to leave it enabled when overclocking as it can cause problems for the CPU and i think for memory too.
> 
> 4266 MHz on Intel? It doesn't quite work like that, you need to bin CPU for clock speed and IMC which is very hard and nearly impossible to get the best of both worlds. Even then, Intel CPU's don't benefit from running faster memory speeds as Ryzen does and if they do, gains are marginally because timings cancel out speed at a certain level.


Is better 3950 mh with 3466 cl14 than 4000 3200 cl 14-13-13-13?

If the answer is yes... i'm going for 3950 mhz an 3466 cl14...








Thanks...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Is better 3950 mh with 3466 cl14 than 4000 3200 cl 14-13-13-13?
> 
> If the answer is yes... i'm going for 3950 mhz an 3466 cl14...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...


Yes.


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes.


OOOK!! I'll try and i will be on touch with this








Thanks again


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Is better 3950 mh with 3466 cl14 than 4000 3200 cl 14-13-13-13?
> 
> If the answer is yes... i'm going for 3950 mhz an 3466 cl14...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...


Yup thats why im at 3950 not 4ghz


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Yup thats why im at 3950 not 4ghz


And I know it now.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> And I know it now.


Like i mentioned You could possibly run 4 + 3466 at volts even i would not run daily haha.

Other option could be trying 4.1 with 3200.


----------



## Big Nutz

Playing with crosshair.Definitley a black mark on Asus.

Without Performance bias enabled.Crosshair has lower scores clock for clock and generally a PITA.

No hope for a magic bios on crosshair with Ryzen.


----------



## baggie54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> set tRAS to 32


Just like Lordzed83, i have tried tRAS at 32, 34 and 36. It didnt help. I give up for now. I'll keep 3466 c15 until a new Bios is out. Thanks for trying though:thumb:


----------



## kazama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Yup thats why im at 3950 not 4ghz


Im on 1700x 4.0 3200 cl14 bios 9920 totally stable since bios 9920 appear.

Going 3466 , 3333 safe or 3200 fast subs, make me reboots or freezes gamming.

Just for pure gamming , is better 3950 with 3466 or stay with 4.0 3200cl14?

My ram is 16gb gskill trident z rgb 3200cl14.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazama*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Yup thats why im at 3950 not 4ghz
> 
> 
> 
> Im on 1700x 4.0 3200 cl14 bios 9920 totally stable since bios 9920 appear.
> 
> Going 3466 , 3333 safe or 3200 fast subs, make me reboots or freezes gamming.
> 
> Just for pure gamming , is better 3950 with 3466 or stay with 4.0 3200cl14?
> 
> My ram is 16gb gskill trident z rgb 3200cl14.
Click to expand...

If you're stable now just stay where you are. The added memory speed isn't going to make that much difference especially losing 50 MHz on the core


----------



## Karagra

Been on the new bios since release (3008) and today started noticing weird black screen flickers pages staying black after screen comes back, getting memory errors... Been using the same SAFE settings since day 1 of owning Ryzen (first fix for SOC board problems). I say safe because I dabble with 3466mhz and 3600mhz here and there. Any ideas whats going on?
1700 3.8ghz 1.35v
Soc 1.05v
3200mhz 1.35v
(Edit
I checked Thaiphoon also on both sticks of ram and everything matches up with whats in his database.


----------



## CDub07

You might want to bump the VCore up and the SOC. With the new BIOS I currently rocking 3.9GHZ on my 1700X with 3200MHz SK Hynix with no memory training failures. AIDA64 is chugging along at 4 hours and counting and my OC hasn't dipped below 3.9 the entire time. I believe I will run to 6 hours and reboot and see if all the settings stick or does it reset itself.


----------



## Karagra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDub07*
> 
> You might want to bump the VCore up and the SOC. With the new BIOS I currently rocking 3.9GHZ on my 1700X with 3200MHz SK Hynix with no memory training failures. AIDA64 is chugging along at 4 hours and counting and my OC hasn't dipped below 3.9 the entire time. I believe I will run to 6 hours and reboot and see if all the settings stick or does it reset itself.


Forgot to add I did bump my CPU and RAM to 1.4v and my SOC to 1.15 and still had this error happen...


----------



## Karagra

Another random crash with Memory_Management BSOD... Could my rams stick be going already?


----------



## CDub07

What are your ram sticks? Does your computer BSOD at cpu on stock? Need to remove some of the variables and establish a baseline.


----------



## Karagra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDub07*
> 
> What are your ram sticks? Does your computer BSOD at cpu on stock? Need to remove some of the variables and establish a baseline.


Yes I put the CPU at stock and BSOD, computer seems to only have the issue under extreme load outside of benchmarks. F4-3600C16D-16GTZR is my ram sticks

Reseated the CPU just incase checked out my model which is UA 1707PGT, I can't really tell whats going -.-


----------



## Karagra

I am a minecraft server owner and I test the servers on my desktop, the easiest way for me to get the crashes to happen is to run my server through the desktop terminal (CMD) allocating 6gigs to my server and 6gigs to the test client. Test client will crash over and over and any program I try to open will crash, until the entire computer crashes after a while.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> Been on the new bios since release (3008) and today started noticing weird black screen flickers pages staying black after screen comes back, getting memory errors... Been using the same SAFE settings since day 1 of owning Ryzen (first fix for SOC board problems). I say safe because I dabble with 3466mhz and 3600mhz here and there. Any ideas whats going on?
> 1700 3.8ghz 1.35v
> Soc 1.05v
> 3200mhz 1.35v
> (Edit
> I checked Thaiphoon also on both sticks of ram and everything matches up with whats in his database.


Could be a memory timings issue that builds up until the system crashes. Blue screen means the system's memory is not stable. Otherwise, I would advice flashing back to 0020.


----------



## Karagra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Could be a memory timings issue that builds up until the system crashes. Blue screen means the system's memory is not stable. Otherwise, I would advice flashing back to 0020.


Just flashed back to my good old trusty 9920 and instant bsod. =D


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> Been on the new bios since release (3008) and today started noticing weird black screen flickers pages staying black after screen comes back, getting memory errors... Been using the same SAFE settings since day 1 of owning Ryzen (first fix for SOC board problems). I say safe because I dabble with 3466mhz and 3600mhz here and there. Any ideas whats going on?
> 1700 3.8ghz 1.35v
> Soc 1.05v
> 3200mhz 1.35v
> (Edit
> I checked Thaiphoon also on both sticks of ram and everything matches up with whats in his database.


Seems to be that your CPU is not stable at this BIOS, try benchmarks or Realbench and if stable run Memtest to determine what is causing this. If both are stable than its BIOS or software issue.

BSOD can be causes by numerous of things but it is most likely your overclock.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> Just flashed back to my good old trusty 9920 and instant bsod. =D


Than your CPU or RAM isn't stable, try the things i mentioned above.


----------



## WarpenN1

My Ryzen 1800x seems to have a bit better RAM handling capabilities than my 1700. This seems to like 20 20 20 20 CAD bus resistance combined with 1.025 VDDSoC.

There has been very cold in my room today because of nicehack cough I meant nicehash


----------



## keng

Yeah that seems right,
just drop down vsoc to 1.05 procodt 50 to 68 and hope training gets the hidden timings (secondary/tertiary things not shown in The Stilt app but rather mem tweak etc)


----------



## hurricane28

Me waiting until next "stable" BIOS release:



Why does it takes this long...?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Me waiting until next "stable" BIOS release:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it takes this long...?


Sause Asus dont want to do Gigabyte and Fry peoples hardware


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Sause Asus dont want to do Gigabyte and Fry peoples hardware


lol yeah but still, this takes too long imo man... Its AMD's fault, they should communicate better with vendors...


----------



## keng

As I updated in my PSA, its not vendors' (i.e. Asus, MSI, Gigabyte) fault.
For some reason AMD has not released the Bios developer guide for any 17h family procs including their Ryzen gear. It is annoying for people making bioses as a lot of the things have very cryptic names, and there is surprisingly little documentation about how the inf fabric works.

I am of opinion that the reason for that is people will figure out they have 32 cores but can't use them, will get mad and will file a lawsuit or cause any negative news for AMD (remember, they are on the upswing here, they can't really afford their momentum to be stopped). If this launch didn't work, for a company with a *mere 9 billion market cap* (tiny compared say to Apple's 1 trillion cap, Intel's 200 billion cap) AMD would have been finished (for a little while?).

Now imagine if AMD corporate partners figured out that consumer chips are actual server chips capable of doing meaty work, the negotiation tables would turn against AMD. Although, the Intel alternative is still worse at the price point, businesses can leverage AMD server line against its own "consumer" line (intel has 1 line of processors currently called Family 17h and then various APU things, stuff inside consoles, etc).

This is why AMD immediately contacted derbauer to take down his youtube video of the delidding showing the 4dies. In their EPYC launch, AMD themselves reveal that 1 die/cc6 unit handles 1 channel of ram up to x a couple dimms. And then to say some dies are "dummy" in a press release is not exactly cool. They are dummy because they don't do compute work per say. Since all 4 dies have to be involved in making the infinity fabric work, the heat envelope would in theory be reduced if you are running 4 cores per die and this could give you probably a 20-25% improvement in the processor clock speeds, which would in turn allow you run DDR4 ram at Intel like speeds with 16 cores. In the AMD docs regarding programming the latest architecture they say you *should not run your CPU slower than 1.25x the RAM speed* which makes sense: if the fabric is running too fast for the logical cores to do work you just get a pile up of data coming into the registers.

Another hint that Threadripper is really Epyc has to do with memory encryption which is not something consumers care about. The reason for this is safe computing in VMs on the same chip, where it is crucial that my VM server does not get a chance to glance at your memory.

Also Threadrippers have 4xI2C buses and other things that consumer do not know what they are or what they do, but as a cool bonus you do get them, disabled probably.


----------



## LicSqualo

Hi everyone,
I have a question to ask, but please, respect in the answer.
I've always been an AMD fan for 25 years. I purchased processors and video cards (even before she bought ATI) and have always resisted assembling my PCs against my cousins' Intel rivals.
Today they all have processors and AMD cards.
I have written on this forum sometimes, I admit, to show the incredible results and satisfaction that my new 1700 processor is giving me. I think I was lucky and got a golden chip this time.
Anty, a few days ago, he asked me some questions about the thread of 1usmus for the ram settings (which I thank immensely for his excellent work and results) and asked me if I had done the segfault test.
Honestly, not even the AIDS test (which I have never done, so far) has been able to put such anxiety and excitement that I immediately informed myself on this site and others. I immediately tried the test. Downloaded Ubuntu 17.10. Formatted the USB stick, used Rufus to create the boot disk and downloaded the test.
Clearly failed at the first attempt, I remembered that I had to do it without the overclock.
Well, reboot, stock settings, boot and kill-ryzen installation. 150 seconds and the result is that is infected. Like a virus. I am okay, but maybe in a while I die.
What do I do? Clear: RMA. But... for a moment, I'm at Christmas. Without PC? although for only a week I have some doubt.
I think again a moment on. I'll find out again about the sites, in more detail.
What to do.... this processor is good... maximum 1.4V low voltages, easy clock over 4.0 Ghz without any problems.
Ram which from the first day runs at 3200Mhz and more.
In short, did I feel lucky until yesterday and now?
I had some problems, but who didn't have it? It's a new platform and it's logical (because we are human and it's we who build these machines, at least for now) that things are a bit immature and not really stable.
So what to do? RMA? And maybe the processor that comes back to me is "normal", good, but not like this....
I'm a bit fond of it.... and knowing that it's defective doesn't make me feel serene. Every now and then I've used Linux for specific applications, even though I'm not installing it from a few years ago, that doesn't mean I don't use it. In addition, compiling or using specific programs, even complex ones, is part of my work and therefore also reflected in my home computer, which is nothing more than my own extension of the tools I use.
Help!
Thank you for reading this outburst. If someone wanted to give me a thought of comfort, I would be grateful.
Lic


----------



## LicSqualo

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LicSqualo*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> I have a question to ask, but please, respect in the answer.
> I've always been an AMD fan for 25 years. I purchased processors and video cards (even before she bought ATI) and have always resisted assembling my PCs against my cousins' Intel rivals.
> Today they all have processors and AMD cards.
> I have written on this forum sometimes, I admit, to show the incredible results and satisfaction that my new 1700 processor is giving me. I think I was lucky and got a golden chip this time.
> Anty, a few days ago, he asked me some questions about the thread of 1usmus for the ram settings (which I thank immensely for his excellent work and results) and asked me if I had done the segfault test.
> Honestly, not even the AIDS test (which I have never done, so far) has been able to put such anxiety and excitement that I immediately informed myself on this site and others. I immediately tried the test. Downloaded Ubuntu 17.10. Formatted the USB stick, used Rufus to create the boot disk and downloaded the test.
> Clearly failed at the first attempt, I remembered that I had to do it without the overclock.
> Well, reboot, stock settings, boot and kill-ryzen installation. 150 seconds and the result is that is infected. Like a virus. I am okay, but maybe in a while I die.
> What do I do? Clear: RMA. But... for a moment, I'm at Christmas. Without PC? although for only a week I have some doubt.
> I think again a moment on. I'll find out again about the sites, in more detail.
> What to do.... this processor is good... maximum 1.4V low voltages, easy clock over 4.0 Ghz without any problems.
> Ram which from the first day runs at 3200Mhz and more.
> In short, did I feel lucky until yesterday and now?
> I had some problems, but who didn't have it? It's a new platform and it's logical (because we are human and it's we who build these machines, at least for now) that things are a bit immature and not really stable.
> So what to do? RMA? And maybe the processor that comes back to me is "normal", good, but not like this....
> I'm a bit fond of it.... and knowing that it's defective doesn't make me feel serene. Every now and then I've used Linux for specific applications, even though I'm not installing it from a few years ago, that doesn't mean I don't use it. In addition, compiling or using specific programs, even complex ones, is part of my work and therefore also reflected in my home computer, which is nothing more than my own extension of the tools I use.
> Help!
> Thank you for reading this outburst. If someone wanted to give me a thought of comfort, I would be grateful.
> Lic













sorry


----------



## Miiksu

Not much increase in Ashes of Singularity CPU test with this 0020 BIOS. 55.3 FPS extreme settings, CPU @4.1 GHz and mem @3600 MHz.


----------



## keng

You ran linux... on an architecture that does not have its inner working diagram available to developers. If you only knew what kind of guesswork is taking place on GitHub regarding the different cryptic sensors on Threadripper/Ryzen/Epyc you would not have blindly ran a test and then ran to tell everyone misleading things.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LicSqualo*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question to ask, but please, respect in the answer.
> I've always been an AMD fan for 25 years. I purchased processors and video cards (even before she bought ATI) and have always resisted assembling my PCs against my cousins' Intel rivals.
> Today they all have processors and AMD cards.
> I have written on this forum sometimes, I admit, to show the incredible results and satisfaction that my new 1700 processor is giving me. I think I was lucky and got a golden chip this time.
> Anty, a few days ago, he asked me some questions about the thread of 1usmus for the ram settings (which I thank immensely for his excellent work and results) and asked me if I had done the segfault test.
> Honestly, not even the AIDS test (which I have never done, so far) has been able to put such anxiety and excitement that I immediately informed myself on this site and others. I immediately tried the test. Downloaded Ubuntu 17.10. Formatted the USB stick, used Rufus to create the boot disk and downloaded the test.
> Clearly failed at the first attempt, I remembered that I had to do it without the overclock.
> Well, reboot, stock settings, boot and kill-ryzen installation. 150 seconds and the result is that is infected. Like a virus. I am okay, but maybe in a while I die.
> What do I do? Clear: RMA. But... for a moment, I'm at Christmas. Without PC? although for only a week I have some doubt.
> I think again a moment on. I'll find out again about the sites, in more detail.
> What to do.... this processor is good... maximum 1.4V low voltages, easy clock over 4.0 Ghz without any problems.
> Ram which from the first day runs at 3200Mhz and more.
> In short, did I feel lucky until yesterday and now?
> I had some problems, but who didn't have it? It's a new platform and it's logical (because we are human and it's we who build these machines, at least for now) that things are a bit immature and not really stable.
> So what to do? RMA? And maybe the processor that comes back to me is "normal", good, but not like this....
> I'm a bit fond of it.... and knowing that it's defective doesn't make me feel serene. Every now and then I've used Linux for specific applications, even though I'm not installing it from a few years ago, that doesn't mean I don't use it. In addition, compiling or using specific programs, even complex ones, is part of my work and therefore also reflected in my home computer, which is nothing more than my own extension of the tools I use.
> Help!
> Thank you for reading this outburst. If someone wanted to give me a thought of comfort, I would be grateful.
> Lic


Depends really on how you intend to use it from now on
If it was me though and intend to use it for compiling... knowing it's a "golden one" i might decide to sell it to highest bidder
After all... it's hard to come by such a golden specimen








No doubt it's worth more cash then a new one even, imo
From the money i'd buy a new specimen or maybe even fund a upgraded version... as in treadripper ^^
It's your call though









Wouldn't jump to conclusions from one test only


----------



## mito1172

awesome amd and asus use








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Me waiting until next "stable" BIOS release:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it takes this long...?


----------



## poisson21

@LicSqualo

In my understanding, the segfault problem is only a problem on certain task. A normal consumer (game and ligth compute) will never encounter the problem, so it depend really on your daily use.


----------



## LicSqualo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keng*
> 
> You ran linux... on an architecture that does not have its inner working diagram available to developers. If you only knew what kind of guesswork is taking place on GitHub regarding the different cryptic sensors on Threadripper/Ryzen/Epyc you would not have blindly ran a test and then ran to tell everyone misleading things.


Sorry, but I don't seem to have done something abnormal, checking my 1709 production number as probably affected.
However excuse me if I could bump into your sensitivity, you did it with mine.


----------



## loinad

Hello, guys!

Please, I really some advice. I am trying to decide between getting this board or a STRIX B350-F. I have ordered a 1800X and won't be overclocking at all; I just want a really solid and reliable mobo.

I will be using my current Noctua U12S that comes with its own backplate, but I have noticed that the C6H already has a "glued" backplate in place. Will I absolutely need to replace the stock C6H backplate in order to install the U12S? Any tips?


----------



## loinad

Oh, man. I have just seen an official Noctua video that shows it all; and no, I won't have to remove the stock backplate. Nice!

http://noctua.at/en/nm-am4-uxs-mounting-kit/video


----------



## Ex0cet

Hey guys, just passing by to say thank you and goodbye.

Today I bought an i7 8700k and a Gigabyte z370 AORUS Gaming 7. I will give away my C6H mobo and my Ryzen 1700 to my girlfriend so she can retire her old i5, I'm sure she will be pleased.









I had a lot of fun reading and learning from you guys and also with this platform, since its release. Overclocking AM4 has been quite an adventure and I really enjoyed it.

The progress people have made within this thread, helping others, comparing results and just sharing useful information is an achievement on its own.

I just wanted to give my gratitude to everyone who has ever collaborated in helping someone else pushing their silicon to the limit!









For sure, I couldn't have done all the overclocking progress I made, without reading everyone's words of wisdom and advice!

I'm leaving, but not without recognizing all the understanding everyone has gifted me!

So, for the last time. Thank you all!









Cheers & Peace!

P.S.

It appears to be that this time I had a bit more luck with the silicon lottery with my new 8700k!

Effortless 5Ghz @ 1.3v (NON DELID, Max stress temp 79C)

Also my memory XMP worked in the first try 4x8 Samsung B Die @ 4266mhz CL19

Now I'm gonna have some fun testing my new toy


----------



## WarpenN1

Wow, I didn't even have to loose any timings when I increased memory clock to 3333mhz with these settings.... Has survived prime95 custom 25GB memory settings over 40mins already. That was an out of equation with my 1700, it crashed within minutes even with loose timings. my 1800x is at least base stable with 3333mhz 14-13-13-26-40-256







Prime95 usually catches RAM instabilities faster than memtest, so this looks pretty promising starting point to start to try to get this stable

Edit: first core failed at 46 mins in. But still lasted amazingly good. Weird thing is that increasing ram voltage to 1.415v, all cores fails immediately same thing if I decrease voltage to 1.375 xd RAM voltage is at 1.395v quite an tremendous impact small gain or or decrease in RAM voltage makes


----------



## gagac1971

hey guys one question...
i have 1800x overclocked ate 4.02 ghz using voltage 1.352-1.373V...whit LLc on leve3 ...
do you think that this voltage is ok for every day usage?


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hey guys one question...
> i have 1800x overclocked ate 4.02 ghz using voltage 1.352-1.373V...whit LLc on leve3 ...
> do you think that this voltage is ok for every day usage?


It's more than okay, I once ran my first Ryzen 1.45v llc4 and I could only overclock it to 3.95ghz with that voltage


----------



## gagac1971

yep i had some luck whit this one...i didnt even tried more say 4.2 ghz....


----------



## gagac1971

will see...maybe 4.3 ghz?lol ho knows...


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> will see...maybe 4.3 ghz?lol ho knows...


That would need some seriously incredible luck to get Ryzen to 4.3GHZ







. I don't even think that Ryzen's architecture allows to hit that high without some serious cooling/ln2 solutions


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> That would need some seriously incredible luck to get Ryzen to 4.3GHZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I don't even think that Ryzen's architecture allows to hit that high without some serious cooling/ln2 solutions


It's more the process than the architecture.


----------



## Goudaa

hey its been a while what is the latest beta ?


----------



## keng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> It's more the process than the architecture.


That is not exactly right. I suspect you can run 1950x at probably close to 5Gighz with ram running at exactly 4Ghz. 1950x is most likely the epyc processor running at 2.2 GHz and tdp 180. How do I know? The guys who are writing your Linux kernels figured it out.


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keng*
> 
> That is not exactly right. I suspect you can run 1950x at probably close to 5Gighz with ram running at exactly 4Ghz. 1950x is most likely the epyc processor running at 2.2 GHz and tdp 180. How do I know? The guys who are writing your Linux kernels figured it out.


Not sure what you're trying to say here but none of it appears to contradict what I said.


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loinad*
> 
> Hello, guys!
> 
> Please, I really some advice. I am trying to decide between getting this board or a STRIX B350-F. I have ordered a 1800X and won't be overclocking at all; I just want a really solid and reliable mobo.
> 
> I will be using my current Noctua U12S that comes with its own backplate, but I have noticed that the C6H already has a "glued" backplate in place. Will I absolutely need to replace the stock C6H backplate in order to install the U12S? Any tips?


remove your own back plate and insert am3 plate if you have am3


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> In my case as mentioned fan settings are **** and sensor readings ase close to useless.....


Yeah. That's why I have a multi meter, IR thermometer + giant emissivity doc.


----------



## pez

My build will be done by tonight/tomorrow once I move my GPU, RAM and storage over to the new case. Is there a preferred BIOS that's working for stock? My initial goal will be to just ensure basic stability at stock clocks with all of my default hardware. I'm happy to play with different versions in the future, but for now, a stock system with stability would be a nice baseline







.


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goudaa*
> 
> hey its been a while what is the latest beta ?


3008 version.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keng*
> 
> That is not exactly right. I suspect you can run 1950x at probably close to 5Gighz with ram running at exactly 4Ghz. 1950x is most likely the epyc processor running at 2.2 GHz and tdp 180. How do I know? The guys who are writing your Linux kernels figured it out.


Yeah, NO..

The 1950x will never run 5 GHz with 4 GHz memory dude.. Most people hitting around 4 GHz with threadripper.. They hit the same silicon limitations as we do on Ryzen..
IF you can find some proof of a 1950x running close to 5 GHz with 4 GHz of memory i would be more than happy to see it.


----------



## wisepds

One question...

Ram calculator tell me Rec Ram Voltage: 1,46, Min Voltage 1,41, Max 1,5v

Why if i put 1,47v on bios, Hw info show this?



If i put 1,4 on bios... windows shows 1,45 or 1,46

it's safe this voltage?
My rams ar at 21ºC


----------



## Disassociative

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> One question...
> 
> Ram calculator tell me Rec Ram Voltage: 1,46, Min Voltage 1,41, Max 1,5v
> 
> Why if i put 1,47v on bios, Hw info show this?
> 
> 
> 
> If i put 1,4 on bios... windows shows 1,45 or 1,46
> 
> it's safe this voltage?
> My rams ar at 21ºC


Mine fluctuates between what I set it to and a slightly higher voltage. This on the other hand seems like a different thing entirely. As for the safety of it most DDR4 ram has a maximum of 1.5v to my knowledge. For XMP certification anyway. Saying that though there are 1.8v presets in the BIOS but I've not had the nerve to use them haha


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> My build will be done by tonight/tomorrow once I move my GPU, RAM and storage over to the new case. Is there a preferred BIOS that's working for stock? My initial goal will be to just ensure basic stability at stock clocks with all of my default hardware. I'm happy to play with different versions in the future, but for now, a stock system with stability would be a nice baseline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I think 3008 is pretty good in terms of stability so go with that


----------



## Disassociative

Anyone else noticed that resuming from sleep mode on 3008 breaks overclocks? Well breaks is a bit harsh but if I overclock my 1800x to 3.9ghz and put it to sleep and wake it up again my CPU gets stuck at 3.54ghz in Task Manager and all benchmarks I performed reflect that it's running at a slower speed than it was prior to putting it to sleep. A reboot will kick it back to 3.9ghz no problems. Stock frequencies don't seem to be affected - 3.7 via XFR with spikes to 4.1 are still present both before and after going into sleep mode.

Apart from this I've had no dramas really - memory is stable at 3466 and my 3.9ghz CPU OC is stable at a good voltage. No cold boot problems or anything. Apart from that sleep bug I like this BIOS a lot.


----------



## BUFUMAN

I have the same situation, all my volts are +0.5v above manually set voltages.

I dont know why but i start to think that's not normal. Since day one..

Can someone tell me why??


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> I have the same situation, all my volts are +0.5v above manually set voltages.
> 
> I dont know why but i start to think that's not normal. Since day one..
> 
> Can someone tell me why??


I think its that **** sensor on our boards...


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> One question...
> 
> Ram calculator tell me Rec Ram Voltage: 1,46, Min Voltage 1,41, Max 1,5v
> 
> Why if i put 1,47v on bios, Hw info show this?
> 
> 
> 
> If i put 1,4 on bios... windows shows 1,45 or 1,46
> 
> it's safe this voltage?
> My rams ar at 21ºC


Welcome to the **** knows whatat volts are on my memory club







afaik it deliver volts that are set om bios and sensor shows bull****.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Welcome to the **** knows whatat volts are on my memory club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> afaik it deliver volts that are set om bios and sensor shows bull****.


And which voltage is right? Are you sure about that?


----------



## wisepds

I can't get an stable 3466 cl14...







i have tried 2838383838393 differents configurations... hci alwais fail BUAAAAA!


----------



## edwinplt

Are we going to get AGESA 1.0.7.1 before the next century?


----------



## HeroofTime

Hello everyone,

I've been trying to read as much as I can about overclocking on the Crosshair VI Hero, but I quickly succumb to reading too much information. With over 3000 pages of text it's become quite overwhelming. I also don't know which information is outdated, and which information still stands with the latest BIOS. I've read a couple guides posted within this thread, but I would like to get some information to better suite my unique situation. Could somebody give me a hand at my own thread? Thank you for your time.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1643485/my-1800x-overclocking-experience-additional-help-needed


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loinad*
> 
> Oh, man. I have just seen an official Noctua video that shows it all; and no, I won't have to remove the stock backplate. Nice!
> 
> http://noctua.at/en/nm-am4-uxs-mounting-kit/video


Great! Now you have to do less work.

Always a bonus!


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edwinplt*
> 
> Are we going to get AGESA 1.0.7.1 before the next century?


eeee been on it since like 2 weeks ??


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> I can't get an stable 3466 cl14...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have tried 2838383838393 differents configurations... hci alwais fail BUAAAAA!


u tried overkill volts solution ?? 1.45 cpu 1.15 soc 1.5 ddr4 ?? just to check that is not daily volts


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edwinplt*
> 
> Are we going to get AGESA 1.0.7.1 before the next century?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mito1172*


Hey! You stole my Image!


----------



## mackanz

Could any kind soul with a Noctua D15 and heavy overclock give me some numbers on temperatures, both heavy load with like Prime 95 and games?
Sitting on an old watercooling setup which i believe is slightly worse than good aircooling and i'm thinking of going all air again.


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> u tried overkill volts solution ?? 1.45 cpu 1.15 soc 1.5 ddr4 ?? just to check that is not daily volts


1,45 on cpu no I have 4ghz stable with 1,35 + 0.35 ofset, (Now i'm on 3950 mhz)
1,15 soc, yes.
1,5 DDR4 yes, and 1,6 or 1,7

i will give you my teamvewer for check


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hey! You stole my Image!


yes very beautiful


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> 1,45 on cpu no I have 4ghz stable with 1,35 + 0.35 ofset, (Now i'm on 3950 mhz)
> 1,15 soc, yes.
> 1,5 DDR4 yes, and 1,6 or 1,7
> 
> i will give you my teamvewer for check


I was playing around with cl14 tod ay for 2 hours and... Noticed that on the 3008 beta more than 1.05 soc gives me hci errors faster..

More juice in to CPU then id try im on 1.425atm As ai said AMDMatt on OCUK managed to get memory stable with adding more juice in to cpu. as cache need moar volts









So try playing around with 1.05 on soc 1.45 on ddr and 1.45 on cpu and see what happens









Tou can see how my settings work on Your ddr/cpu. This is fully stable on 1.425 ddr 1.05soc and 1.425 cpu


----------



## keng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I was playing around with cl14 tod ay for 2 hours and... Noticed that on the 3008 beta more than 1.05 soc gives me hci errors faster..
> 
> More juice in to CPU then id try im on 1.425atm As ai said AMDMatt on OCUK managed to get memory stable with adding more juice in to cpu. as cache need moar volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So try playing around with 1.05 on soc 1.45 on ddr and 1.45 on cpu and see what happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tou can see how my settings work on Your ddr/cpu. This is fully stable on 1.425 ddr 1.05soc and 1.425 cpu


if only someone had told you that soc over 1.05 is not a good idea


----------



## WarpenN1

3333mhz is acting quite weird for me, it's more stable at 14-13-13-13-26-40 than 14-14-14-14-28-44 and 1.395v RAM voltage seems to be the sweet spot, almost any other value is instant failure XD But I'm just happy that 3333mhz is now runnable and can at least last for some time without errors under stress and because of that, 3200mhz with tight timings is now much more attainable and more stable than ever before. My 1800x is not at least that ****ty, I've now been testing 3.85GHZ 3200mhz with 1.3v llc4 (1.28v under load) and with CPU power phase set to regular









My second 1700 processor was really weirdly behaving and needed a lot voltages to get to 3.85ghz maybe 1.38v or over. And changing power phase to ultra fast from regular didn't help it to raise clocks with the same voltages like it did to my first Ryzen. When changing power phases from auto to ultra fast granted a 50mhz more at same voltages with my first Ryzen.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LicSqualo*
> 
> Thank you for reading this outburst. If someone wanted to give me a thought of comfort, I would be grateful.
> Lic


The segfault issue occurs in very stressful conditions of multiple simultaneous compilations in Linux, or in Windows simulated Linux. (Of course, we don't know every possible condition for it to occur.) Most Ryzen users do not compile in this manner, and generally most don't compile much at all. You can disable opcache in the BIOS and minimize segfaults from this cause. Otherwise, you can go through the RMA process. I am unaware of reports of gamers having this problem, or from persons doing rendering. You can review the thread here for more information.

https://community.amd.com/thread/215773?start=1845&tstart=0


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> Could any kind soul with a Noctua D15 and heavy overclock give me some numbers on temperatures, both heavy load with like Prime 95 and games?
> Sitting on an old watercooling setup which i believe is slightly worse than good aircooling and i'm thinking of going all air again.


When running the Linux version of Prime 95, with my Noctua D15, I got somewhere in the mid-70C's reported by an ersatz Linux patch to read the 8665 ITE chip. [Therefore there is some risk of reporting error.] This was with the CPU operating at 3.9 GHz. I changed to 3.8 GHz for a low 70C region result. Room temperature was just slightly warm of normal (I reported the data here sometime in the misty past). Note that I use a Nanoxia Project S case with numerous fans blowing into the case and the case is being evacuated not only by the main exit fan (in line with the D15, but also through numerous unused PCIE slots.

The thing to keep in mind with water cooling without refrigeration, is that the best that can be achieved is near air temperature water at the CPU, with the CPU lid, interface goo, and metal to water interface having some significant thermal resistance. Similarly, an infinite air cooled heat sink can also only lower the temperature in the heat sink block to near air temperature (with a well cooled case) with similar thermal resistances. Hence, the goo and other interface materials determine, along with the power being dissipated by the CPU, what lowest temperature the chip(s) would actually rise to with ideal cooling.

It should be possible with actual hardware for water to provide modestly better cooling than direct air, but at a minimum this requires the water to air cooler to have more fan blown radiator area than the Noctua fin area.

The three laws of thermodynamics: You can't win; you can't break even; and you can't get out of the game.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

small question :
Are these memory coolers even being used any more ?
Like, i saw this cooler when i was putting my build together a while ago
My eye caugth the G.Skill Turbulence III FTB-3500C5-DR but didn't buy it cose i wasen't to sure how well it would do
Any insight on this guys ?


----------



## keng

linux is currently super sketch on the risen/tr. Reason? info missing on various sensors, memory, IOmmu etc. Don't come running here convincing people to rma chips etc....


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> I was playing around with cl14 tod ay for 2 hours and... Noticed that on the 3008 beta more than 1.05 soc gives me hci errors faster..
> 
> More juice in to CPU then id try im on 1.425atm As ai said AMDMatt on OCUK managed to get memory stable with adding more juice in to cpu. as cache need moar volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So try playing around with 1.05 on soc 1.45 on ddr and 1.45 on cpu and see what happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tou can see how my settings work on Your ddr/cpu. This is fully stable on 1.425 ddr 1.05soc and 1.425 cpu


Roger that!! i'll try tomorrow! Thanks!


----------



## Big Nutz

LOlL

This board in its current state is such a pos. Move on to ASRock or giga.
ASUS missed the boat plain and simple.


----------



## AmxdPt

Hey there everyone,

Just flashed 3008 and i'm kinda disapointed because:

- Still can't boot with ram at 3600mhz
- Still can't make 3466mhz ram stable.

This is my ram:
https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3600c16d-16gtzr

Does anyone have a 3466 mhz RAM profile for these that I could give a try?

Currently I am using 3333 @ 1.36v with the following timmings:



Tips anyone?


----------



## kaseki

For those losing interest in the hundreds of "knobs" and "switches" we have been playing with in the Ryzen AGESA/BIOS/UEFI, here is news of yet another switch that may be of interest to some, particularly those falling into the security fanatic camp, although it is unclear just what "disable" disables.

https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=AMD-PSP-Disable-Option


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keng*
> 
> linux is currently super sketch on the risen/tr. Reason? info missing on various sensors, memory, IOmmu etc. Don't come running here convincing people to rma chips etc....


Is this tirade aimed at me? AMD has been RMA-ing segfaulting Ryzens for months now. They have a system for testing Ryzens operating under the same conditions as the user reports before sending a replacement. Read the AMD forum link I provided and learn something new.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> Hey there everyone,
> 
> Just flashed 3008 and i'm kinda disapointed because:
> 
> - Still can't boot with ram at 3600mhz
> - Still can't make 3466mhz ram stable.
> 
> This is my ram:
> https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3600c16d-16gtzr
> 
> Does anyone have a 3466 mhz RAM profile for these that I could give a try?
> 
> Currently I am using 3333 @ 1.36v with the following timmings:
> 
> 
> 
> Tips anyone?


You can try the approach that is the subject of this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1640919/ryzen-dram-calculator-overclocking-dram/570_30


----------



## AmxdPt

@elmor
with 3008, windows is always showing the clock speed as 3600 despite the fact it is running 3900 (in my case at least)

@kaseki
Already tried that!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I think 3008 is pretty good in terms of stability so go with that


Where are people getting these BIOS' from officially? The official support page is showing 1701 as the most recent update for me.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> And which voltage is right? Are you sure about that?


Should i RMA this crap??

I dont know which voltages are used .


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Where are people getting these BIOS' from officially? The official support page is showing 1701 as the most recent update for me.


On the OP, very bottom of post #1 elmor is the source.



The various Bios you ask about are buried within this (cough...cough) thread.
I have several bookmarked if it's of any help.


----------



## keng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> Should i RMA this crap??
> 
> I dont know which voltages are used .


You are blindly entering voltages and hoping to reproduce other people's results. This is not point click cool 25% gains. There is tinkering to be done, 1usmus wrote you a frikken app you need to just figure out men settings to get you to post at advertised speed. *To be clear, your ram won't work otherwise at advertised speed, be it crosshair hero board, asus zenith, or any rysen board*


----------



## keng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Is this tirade aimed at me? AMD has been RMA-ing segfaulting Ryzens for months now. They have a system for testing Ryzens operating under the same conditions as the user reports before sending a replacement. Read the AMD forum link I provided and learn something new.


To be clear: JUST because a cpu/mobo/system/cluster/supercluster/TI83 segfaults does not mean you have a bad CPU.

The segfaulting is happening for a specific reason: *an essential buffer overflow/overrun due to stack of values spilling over to the piece of CODE which directs which code gets executed next.*

This btw is a serious threat to security of Ryzen/EPYC etc.*It is NOT, and I don't know how to emphasize this, A REASON TO RMA YOUR #%@#%@# CPU chip*


----------



## BUFUMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keng*
> 
> You are blindly entering voltages and hoping to reproduce other people's results. This is not point click cool 25% gains. There is tinkering to be done, 1usmus wrote you a frikken app you need to just figure out men settings to get you to post at advertised speed. *To be clear, your ram won't work otherwise at advertised speed, be it crosshair hero board, asus zenith, or any rysen board*


i think you dont understand me or I'm sure you're mistaking me for someone else.

I am not just enterging some voltages!

Do you see the voltages Manualy set and the votlages which the sensor reads. There is a big difference since the begining. Many pictures from this forum of the uefi show me that other users dont have such a situation.

btw i am using his "frikken" app. if i set 1,395V on DDR i am up to 1,49V-1,5V. Now which setting is right? Or something is wrong with my board or the sensor.

*btw without OC DDR Voltages are fine. if i start to raise the MHZ of the RAM, its starts to raise it +0,5V same on VDDSOC.*


----------



## keng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> i think you dont understand me or I'm sure you're mistaking me for someone else.
> 
> I am not just enterging some voltages!
> 
> Do you see the voltages Manualy set and the votlages which the sensor reads. There is a big difference since the begining. Many pictures from this forum of the uefi show me that other users dont have such a situation.
> 
> btw i am using his "frikken" app. if i set 1,395V on DDR i am up to 1,49V-1,5V. Now which setting is right? Or something is wrong with my board or the sensor.


The reason for that is universal. Some has to do w load line calibration, interval over which volts are calculated, etc.
Personally I cannot set my cpu volts in bios using manual, its fine. Just do what the guy says. It will be fine with some tinkering.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> Should i RMA this crap??
> I dont know which voltages are used .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Your readings act a lot like mine. Only way to be sure is to measure on the back side of CPU.
I read that most are close to what is set in Bios when measured this way. Myself I've learned to trust what I have set in the Bios.

The issue (reading sensors) is connected to the EC sensor.


source with a lot more valuable info found in the links on the OP here http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db

Maybe seeing mine will help ease your mind











Thumb drive FAT32 and click F12 in Bios will save Bios screen shot, much easier.


----------



## BUFUMAN

thanks to both of you.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Your readings act a lot like mine. Only way to be sure is to measure on the back side of CPU.
> I read that most are close to what is set in Bios when measured this way. Myself I've learned to trust what I have set in the Bios.
> 
> The issue (reading sensors) is connected to the EC sensor.
> 
> 
> source with a lot more valuable info found in the links on the OP here http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db
> 
> Maybe seeing mine will help ease your mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thumb drive FAT32 and click F12 in Bios will save Bios screen shot, much easier.


yep the same situation. i was starting lowering the DDR Voltage to 1,32V to read out 1,38V but this didnt worked well.

Did you checked your Ryzen for segfaults? i will test it soon.

Which Ryzen do you have? I could not find your system information here.
You also need higher voltages to achiev 3,9ghz..... i cant pass 3875Mhz.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> yep the same situation. i was starting lowering the DDR Voltage to 1,32V to read out 1,38V but this didnt worked well.
> 
> Did you checked your Ryzen for segfaults? i will test it soon.
> 
> Which Ryzen do you have? I could not find your system information here.
> You also need higher voltages to achiev 3,9ghz..... i cant pass 3875Mhz.


Haven't taken the time to check for segfaults yet.
1800x @ 3925MHz, mem 3466MHz 14-13-13-26-1T. VERY stable, this ain't no game stable rig









39253466nogeardown_setting.txt 19k .txt file


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> On the OP, very bottom of post #1 elmor is the source.
> 
> 
> 
> The various Bios you ask about are buried within this (cough...cough) thread.
> I have several bookmarked if it's of any help.


Gotcha. I Google'd it immediately after asking (learn2search noob, amirite?







).

I found a ROG/Asus thread where Raja has posted them, but didn't know if there was anything more official than that--and more importantly, not a beta build. One because I want to ensure stock stability (which seems excellent so far) and to ensure that should I run into any issues within my first week; have a point of reference.


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Haven't taken the time to check for segfaults yet.
> 1800x @ 3925MHz, mem 3466MHz 14-13-13-26-1T. VERY stable, this ain't no game stable rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 39253466nogeardown_setting.txt 19k .txt file


give mem more voltage and its stable


----------



## Cpt Phasma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Nutz*
> 
> LOlL
> 
> This board in its current state is such a pos. Move on to ASRock or giga.
> ASUS missed the boat plain and simple.


Yeah, real helpful there, bud









And have you even been reading this thread? ASrock and Gigabyte have problems with their boards too, not just Asus. Hell, Gigabye even released a BIOS that royally screwed up peoples CPUs. But yeah, you're right, go with them over Asus...









I don't care who makes the board, whether it be Asus, ASrock, Gigabyte or MSI. The fact of the matter is this is still a new platform and there are bound to be growing pains. People seem to be forgetting Intel has had several years with DDR4, whereas this is new territory for AMD. AM4 is the first new platform from them to use DDR4 RAM so yes, problems are to be expected.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt Phasma*
> 
> Yeah, real helpful there, bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And have you even been reading this thread? ASrock and Gigabyte have problems with their boards too, not just Asus. Hell, Gigabye even released a BIOS that royally screwed up peoples CPUs. But yeah, you're right, go with them over Asus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care who makes the board, whether it be Asus, ASrock, Gigabyte or MSI. The fact of the matter is this is still a new platform and there are bound to be growing pains. People seem to be forgetting Intel has had several years with DDR4, whereas this is new territory for AMD. AM4 is the first new platform from them to use DDR4 RAM so yes, problems are to be expected.


Plz don't feed the trolls... He clearly has no idea what he is talking about.


----------



## pez

So I think I'm missing some real core/basic thing here. CPU-z and HWInfo is reading my Vcore at around .57 and 0.875. I've set an offset in BIOS (auto claims 1.10) and even tried a manual setting, but it doesn't seem to be working or sticking. Are both of these inaccurate readings or am I missing something really key here?


----------



## wisepds

Hurricane, i have tried more voltage to cpu, but nothing...alwais hci error. The dram calculator doesn't works for me. I have tried all configurations from RDC. I can pass Cinebench for example but at 30% memtest pro hci fails.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Hurricane, i have tried more voltage to cpu, but nothing...alwais hci error. The dram calculator doesn't works for me. I have tried all configurations from RDC. I can pass Cinebench for example but at 30% memtest pro hci fails.


Than its simple, your CPU or RAM is not capable.. Sorry.


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Than its simple, your CPU or RAM is not capable.. Sorry.


Don't worry, back to 4000 mhz (1,344v /1,417), 3200 cl14-13-13-13 62,5°C Max with Y-crunch and IBT,and more points on CBR15 hehehe... the 4 modules price


----------



## mtrai

ASUS just released bios 3401 with AGESA 1071 for Prime X370-Pro and B350M-A Bios Version 3401. These are now in the main download bios section on the support pages.


----------



## Pilotasso

Have you seen this?


----------



## LightningManGTS

Serious Question time here boyo's

has any tried 3200 cl13?

I'm thinking of trying to jump down to it from 3466 cl14 as the damn termination on the fourth dimm is far to sporadic for me too figure out what's causing it to bit flip on its last memory die and I'm fairly sure I can get that to not be as sporadic as compared to 3333/3466 cas 14 based on @1usmus's research on the matter.

oh and in case anyone is unfamiliar with my configuration (I consider myself enough of a regular at any rate) I am running 4 dimm of sammy-b that are normally rated at 3200cl14 1.35v


----------



## Pilotasso

Man, if these new CPu's are compatible with the C6H... oh man...


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> Man, if these new CPu's are compatible with the C6H... oh man...


amd has been quoted saying the upcoming "zen+" lineup as it was previously called would be supported on the x370 chipset with them initially talking about a Q1 release. then there was talk about an x470 chipset which is probably going to include additional pcie lanes (not something I'd personally be too bothered to upgrade my board for)


----------



## 1usmus

stop posting untruthful news about zen+!


----------



## Pilotasso

But arent the PCI E lanes hardwired into the SOC? (being the chipset responsible only for the South bridge?)


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> stop posting untruthful news!


I said they'd probably have more pcie lanes on x470 as a point of conjecture not as a fact. I apologize if that wasn't completly transparent.

also https://www.techpowerup.com/237371/amds-pinnacle-ridge-zen-12-nm-cpus-to-launch-on-february-2018
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> But arent the PCI E lanes hardwired into the SOC? (being the chipset responsible only for the South bridge?)


I honestly have no idea. given previous points of contension between the article I just posted and this one here:

https://www.lowyat.net/2017/149419/amds-james-prior-talks-zen-2-raven-ridge-vega-gpu-supply-increase/

we probably won't see x470 and b450 until zen2 in 2019. that being conjecture as well given the limited amount of information we have but it would make it likely more pcie lanes will be had at that point


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So I think I'm missing some real core/basic thing here. CPU-z and HWInfo is reading my Vcore at around .57 and 0.875. I've set an offset in BIOS (auto claims 1.10) and even tried a manual setting, but it doesn't seem to be working or sticking. Are both of these inaccurate readings or am I missing something really key here?


I think all R7 1700s have a VID of 1.175 and then the offset is calculated from that. Imo for Ryzen it's better to just select manual vcore. First thing I would do is to put it at around 1.3-1.35 and vsoc at 1.1 and see how it goes. Late 1700s (week 40+) hit 4GHz relatively easy, needing around 1.3-1.35 vcore. Also, give the performance BIAS options a try, CB15 works great for me.


----------



## Kildar

I've been having issues with corrupt SPD and Random crashing (not using Arora or whatever the RGB **** is called) I disabled HWinfo and things seem fine now.....


----------



## Gadfly

I likely will not buy an amd cpu again after Ryzen.

Unless zen+ is a HUGE step forward they are just too far behind Intel to bother upgrading my 1800x.

The 8700k is looking better and better all the time, and the x299 platform has promise.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I likely will not buy an amd cpu again after Ryzen.
> 
> Unless zen+ is a HUGE step forward they are just too far behind Intel to bother upgrading my 1800x.
> 
> The 8700k is looking better and better all the time, and the x299 platform has promise.


What are you talking about man...? Ryzen beats Intel in several situations... This is a complete new platform, what did you expect? Intel had big problems too with new platforms..


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I think all R7 1700s have a VID of 1.175 and then the offset is calculated from that. Imo for Ryzen it's better to just select manual vcore. First thing I would do is to put it at around 1.3-1.35 and vsoc at 1.1 and see how it goes. Late 1700s (week 40+) hit 4GHz relatively easy, needing around 1.3-1.35 vcore. Also, give the performance BIAS options a try, CB15 works great for me.


I'll try and play with the other settings. Maybe that'll get it to budge.

I'm just highly concerned of why CPUz and HWMonitor are reporting sub 1.0v reading. I can't remember the last time I've had a CPU that could run stock clicks almost stable under 1.0v.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I likely will not buy an amd cpu again after Ryzen.
> 
> Unless zen+ is a HUGE step forward they are just too far behind Intel to bother upgrading my 1800x.
> 
> The 8700k is looking better and better all the time, and the x299 platform has promise.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about man...? Ryzen beats Intel in several situations... This is a complete new platform, what did you expect? Intel had big problems too with new platforms..
Click to expand...

I'm hoping with the refresh we'll get better imc for better memory overclock. who knows, maybe the more efficient power draw might help negate my termination problems









otherwise for what its worth the 8700k was made in response to ryzen. if it wasn't better in single thread performance over both ryzen and the 7700k then they'd be doing everything wrong. The ideal thing for them to keep trying to do is out do one another so we get the best performance per dollar in each up coming generation and let people buy the processor they need for their own use cases


----------



## LG25

Performance per watt, and performance per dollar it's all Ryzen and no Intel... not including MOBO prices, which are usually in AMD's favor by a damn sight. I love my 1800x, and even if the next Zen is beyond the 4.2 GHz I get now, I'll likely wait until Zen 3 before I upgrade. There's just no reason for me to.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What are you talking about man...? Ryzen beats Intel in several situations... This is a complete new platform, what did you expect? Intel had big problems too with new platforms..


Well... candidly; No.. there are zero situations where an 8 core Ryzen beats an 8 core Intel; or a 6 vs 6; especially when overclocked; which as we kniw the Ryzens are absolute **** overclockers. Only like 5% (at best) can even run all cores at xmp freq. That is just terrible.

The memory controller on Ryzen is just bad. Really bad. At least two full generations behind Intel's, if not more. It is highly unlikely the zen+ or zen2 is going to jump forward in terms of performance and compatibility.

And while it is true there were some issues with x299 at launch, most were morherboard related and fixed. The cpu's themselves work very well; can't say that about Ryzen... nothing is going to fix the low clock speeds and **** memory controller.

All in all I have three Ryzen R7's, they are good budget CPUs by themselves, but save a bit on the CPU doesn't mean much when they require top tier Ram, cooling, and motherboards just to get a small OC and run memory at 3 years ago speeds.

Facts are Ryzen was behind at launch, and now with the 8700 series and the i9's, zen+ or zen2 will not be able to close the gap. It was a fun trip down nostalgia lane, but in the end it just reminded me why AMD fell out of the market in the first place.

I have have given amd all the money I am willing to give them until they at least match intel.


----------



## ILxJUKA

Hi,
is there a guide to set P0,P1,P2 when u go to set P-state settings under AMD CBS ??


----------



## Miiksu

My system is not anymore stable







Need start over my memory settings. I'm using 0020 bios.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ILxJUKA*
> 
> Hi,
> is there a guide to set P0,P1,P2 when u go to set P-state settings under AMD CBS ??


Just set P0 to the desired max clock. Don't mess around with other states and don't mess with voltage in the pstate menu. If you want to adjust voltage do it in the main tweaker menu and probably use offset.The number for pstate is in hex so 9C = 156 = 3900 and A0 = 160 = 4000 as 2 examples.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I think all R7 1700s have a VID of 1.175 and then the offset is calculated from that. Imo for Ryzen it's better to just select manual vcore. First thing I would do is to put it at around 1.3-1.35 and vsoc at 1.1 and see how it goes. Late 1700s (week 40+) hit 4GHz relatively easy, needing around 1.3-1.35 vcore. Also, give the performance BIAS options a try, CB15 works great for me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'll try and play with the other settings. Maybe that'll get it to budge.
> 
> I'm just highly concerned of why CPUz and HWMonitor are reporting sub 1.0v reading. I can't remember the last time I've had a CPU that could run stock clicks almost stable under 1.0v.


RE: This topic^

Fresh Win10 install and AMD Ryzen Master is showing my vcore going between 1.08 and 1.28-ish while on 'Optimized Defaults via BIOS. Seems Ryzen Master is the only accurate reading ATM







.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ILxJUKA*
> 
> Hi,
> is there a guide to set P0,P1,P2 when u go to set P-state settings under AMD CBS ??


This is what I use https://hardforum.com/threads/ryzen-pstate-overclocking-method-calculation-and-calculator.1928648/
3rd post sums it up.


----------



## AmxdPt

@elmor
The issue with my sound card is still here.

Asus Essence STX II still crashes ryzen sometimes when activating / switching output ports....

Been waiting forever here:

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?94266-URGENT-SUPPORT-REQUIRED-PC-reboot-when-installing-driver-of-ESSENCE-STX-II&p=691488#post691488

Asus still has no word on this....

What frustrates me the most is that I have sent Asus a clip + dump file of the crash and 3 months later I am still waiting on any fix / solution and nothing...

I just need to know how to address this...

Does anyone have the same issue?


----------



## BUFUMAN

And i thought creative labs are bad ...

Sell the sonar.buy creative labs card. I couldn't wait for months...


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> @elmor
> The issue with my sound card is still here.
> 
> Asus Essence STX II still crashes ryzen sometimes when activating / switching output ports....
> 
> Been waiting forever here:
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?94266-URGENT-SUPPORT-REQUIRED-PC-reboot-when-installing-driver-of-ESSENCE-STX-II&p=691488#post691488
> 
> Asus still has no word on this....
> 
> What frustrates me the most is that I have sent Asus a clip + dump file of the crash and 3 months later I am still waiting on any fix / solution and nothing...
> 
> I just need to know how to address this...
> 
> Does anyone have the same issue?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> And i thought creative labs are bad ...
> 
> Sell the sonar.buy creative labs card. I couldn't wait for months...


Get a proper external AMP/DAC, forget all those pcie soundcards...


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> I'm hoping with the refresh we'll get better imc for better memory overclock. who knows, maybe the more efficient power draw might help negate my termination problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otherwise for what its worth the 8700k was made in response to ryzen. if it wasn't better in single thread performance over both ryzen and the 7700k then they'd be doing everything wrong. The ideal thing for them to keep trying to do is out do one another so we get the best performance per dollar in each up coming generation and let people buy the processor they need for their own use cases


These Intel chips are basically at the end of what Intel can do with that design. Better fab process is getting higher clock speeds, but honestly, they run VERY hot, and compared to the previous generation, these chips also are not terribly exciting. Intel FINALLY bumped their core counts in response to Ryzen, but nothing exciting going on. AMD is still fine-tuning the AM4 platform, so existing chips will continue to see improvements. AGESA 1.0.0.7, once it is actually ready, will help with RAM speeds. ZEN+ should improve the memory controller side of things.

If you want to stick with more of the same, then go back to Intel, they will make you feel comfortable. Ryzen plus faster RAM is still very competitive with the new stuff Intel has come out with.


----------



## skellattarr

long live AMD


----------



## AmxdPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Get a proper external AMP/DAC, forget all those pcie soundcards...


Dude, this is an expensive and good piece of hardware...
Buying new hardware and getting rid of it is not an option.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> Have you seen this?


Did not see it yet
Tnx
Tried finding the video where lisa was interviewed in live stream (among others).. couldn't find it though.
That would be interesting
Maybe some one can find it and provide link of the recording ?


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> These Intel chips are basically at the end of what Intel can do with that design. Better fab process is getting higher clock speeds, but honestly, they run VERY hot, and compared to the previous generation, these chips also are not terribly exciting. Intel FINALLY bumped their core counts in response to Ryzen, but nothing exciting going on. AMD is still fine-tuning the AM4 platform, so existing chips will continue to see improvements. AGESA 1.0.0.7, once it is actually ready, will help with RAM speeds. ZEN+ should improve the memory controller side of things.
> 
> If you want to stick with more of the same, then go back to Intel, they will make you feel comfortable. Ryzen plus faster RAM is still very competitive with the new stuff Intel has come out with.


AMD news stat-I mean Wccftech is reporting 300mhz new Max oc and better memory (probably better imc) on the 12nm Fab and slated to apparently compete with the 9000k's which are slated for a June launch. https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-2-set-march-2018-launch-12nm-support-higher-core-memory-clock-speeds/

Honestly i had a bit of a time grasping where x470 falls into this but I only skimmed the article.


----------



## WarpenN1

Hey guys, what are your observation about PLL undervolting on Ryzen? Have any of you gotten better memory or CPU clocks when undervolting PLL?

I lowered my PLL voltage to 1.5v (1.48v on windows) and at least it didn't hurt my stability at all.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> These Intel chips are basically at the end of what Intel can do with that design. Better fab process is getting higher clock speeds, but honestly, they run VERY hot, and compared to the previous generation, these chips also are not terribly exciting. Intel FINALLY bumped their core counts in response to Ryzen, but nothing exciting going on. AMD is still fine-tuning the AM4 platform, so existing chips will continue to see improvements. AGESA 1.0.0.7, once it is actually ready, will help with RAM speeds. ZEN+ should improve the memory controller side of things.
> 
> If you want to stick with more of the same, then go back to Intel, they will make you feel comfortable. Ryzen plus faster RAM is still very competitive with the new stuff Intel has come out with.


I see this parroted a lot, but which design are you talking about? Intel currently ships at least two main architextures, ring and mesh. They also completely overhauled the skylake cache system for skylake-x. Granted they have not made huge gains in terms of IPC, but they never have. The tick-tick cycle has always been small and consistant IPC and power improments.

Thee notion that Intel is capped, is doing nothing, or not advancing thier architexture is purely false.it is also false to state that future generations of intel cpu's will not improve as much, if not more, than future generations of AMD CPU's.

Further, nothing suggests that AEGESA 1.0.0.7 is going to improve memory speeds or compatibility, and Zen+ is not a new CPU, it is the same CPU on a smaller process. If you are expecting 5ghz and a new IMC you are going to be disappointed.

I will bet dollars to donuts that by the time Zen2 is out Intel will have pulled even further ahead.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Hey guys, what are your observation about PLL undervolting on Ryzen? Have any of you gotten better memory or CPU clocks when undervolting PLL?
> 
> I lowered my PLL voltage to 1.5v (1.48v on windows) and at least it didn't hurt my stability at all.


What pll? You mean the 1.8v?


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> What pll? You mean the 1.8v?


Yeah CPU PLL voltage


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I see this parroted a lot, but which design are you talking about? Intel currently ships at least two main architextures, ring and mesh. They also completely overhauled the skylake cache system for skylake-x. Granted they have not made huge gains in terms of IPC, but they never have. The tick-tick cycle has always been small and consistant IPC and power improments.
> 
> Thee notion that Intel is capped, is doing nothing, or not advancing thier architexture is purely false.it is also false to state that future generations of intel cpu's will not improve as much, if not more, than future generations of AMD CPU's.
> 
> Further, nothing suggests that AEGESA 1.0.0.7 is going to improve memory speeds or compatibility, and Zen+ is not a new CPU, it is the same CPU on a smaller process. If you are expecting 5ghz and a new IMC you are going to be disappointed.
> 
> I will bet dollars to donuts that by the time Zen2 is out Intel will have pulled even further ahead.


They're saying with the refresh we'll hit higher memory clocks so there has to be some difference in imc. Otherwise nobody knows since no actual specs have been released.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Yeah CPU PLL voltage


Wow I'm surprised you were able to boot at that then. Let us know if that's actually viable.


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> They're saying with the refresh we'll hit higher memory clocks so there has to be some difference in imc. Otherwise nobody knows since no actual specs have been released.
> Wow I'm surprised you were able to boot at that then. Let us know if that's actually viable.


Been crunching 5 hours prime large ffts without freezing (yet) or without any errors (yet)









Lol I accidentally picked wrong quote xd DD


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> Wow I'm surprised you were able to boot at that then. Let us know if that's actually viable.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I don't get why windows CPU frequency reporting is little bit off


----------



## Cpt Phasma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Plz don't feed the trolls... He clearly has no idea what he is talking about.


Sorry, Hurricane, I forgot.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get why windows CPU frequency reporting is little bit off


Microsoft has no idea how amd is doing they're stuff and doesn't really care to find out as far as I've found out. Especially since we're two major updates in


----------



## Pilotasso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I see this parroted a lot, but which design are you talking about? Intel currently ships at least two main architextures, ring and mesh. They also completely overhauled the skylake cache system for skylake-x. Granted they have not made huge gains in terms of IPC, but they never have. The tick-tick cycle has always been small and consistant IPC and power improments.
> 
> Thee notion that Intel is capped, is doing nothing, or not advancing thier architexture is purely false.it is also false to state that future generations of intel cpu's will not improve as much, if not more, than future generations of AMD CPU's.
> 
> Further, nothing suggests that AEGESA 1.0.0.7 is going to improve memory speeds or compatibility, and Zen+ is not a new CPU, it is the same CPU on a smaller process. If you are expecting 5ghz and a new IMC you are going to be disappointed.
> 
> I will bet dollars to donuts that by the time Zen2 is out Intel will have pulled even further ahead.


@GADFLY

Sorry I just dont see reality reflected in your last few posts.

1-AMD's IMC has taken RAM closer to their bandwith theoretical limits than their intel counterparts
2- skylake-X 8 core intel chips are slower in gaming than their 6 gen parts, infact IDENTICAL to Ryzen on X370.
3- Intel 7 and 8 series are twice the price core for core, 20% faster in synthhetic single core but in 1440P gaming they are virtually INDISTINGUISHABLE (nobody who buys these chips are going to play in 1080p).
4- Intel have indeed been stuck IPC wise since Haswell this has been reported to death by multiple sources.
5- AMD are closing the gap in single core but have Intel beat in core count and price and this wont change for the next 4 years.
6- Buying intel stops you from doing a Direct CPU upgrade.

I think your opinion is based off your bad experience with overclocking Ryzen or simply you had unrealistic expectations to begin with.


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I see this parroted a lot, but which design are you talking about? Intel currently ships at least two main architextures, ring and mesh. They also completely overhauled the skylake cache system for skylake-x. Granted they have not made huge gains in terms of IPC, but they never have. The tick-tick cycle has always been small and consistant IPC and power improments.
> 
> Thee notion that Intel is capped, is doing nothing, or not advancing thier architexture is purely false.it is also false to state that future generations of intel cpu's will not improve as much, if not more, than future generations of AMD CPU's.
> 
> Further, nothing suggests that AEGESA 1.0.0.7 is going to improve memory speeds or compatibility, and Zen+ is not a new CPU, it is the same CPU on a smaller process. If you are expecting 5ghz and a new IMC you are going to be disappointed.
> 
> I will bet dollars to donuts that by the time Zen2 is out Intel will have pulled even further ahead.


hey dude Go get that time Intel


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mito1172*
> 
> hey dude Go get that time Intel


They made a time chip? How much of my soul do I need to sell?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Well... candidly; No.. there are zero situations where an 8 core Ryzen beats an 8 core Intel; or a 6 vs 6; especially when overclocked; which as we kniw the Ryzens are absolute **** overclockers. Only like 5% (at best) can even run all cores at xmp freq. That is just terrible.
> 
> The memory controller on Ryzen is just bad. Really bad. At least two full generations behind Intel's, if not more. It is highly unlikely the zen+ or zen2 is going to jump forward in terms of performance and compatibility.
> 
> And while it is true there were some issues with x299 at launch, most were morherboard related and fixed. The cpu's themselves work very well; can't say that about Ryzen... nothing is going to fix the low clock speeds and **** memory controller.
> 
> All in all I have three Ryzen R7's, they are good budget CPUs by themselves, but save a bit on the CPU doesn't mean much when they require top tier Ram, cooling, and motherboards just to get a small OC and run memory at 3 years ago speeds.
> 
> Facts are Ryzen was behind at launch, and now with the 8700 series and the i9's, zen+ or zen2 will not be able to close the gap. It was a fun trip down nostalgia lane, but in the end it just reminded me why AMD fell out of the market in the first place.
> 
> I have have given amd all the money I am willing to give them until they at least match intel.


I can say that upgrading fron 5820k was not so clever...s8


----------



## ILxJUKA

Guys a little problem here...

I'm using the bios 1701.

With preset stilt 3333 safe, 0 problem at 3333mhz... At 3466mhz with the same profile when i run aida "hardware fails"....

So I rised a bit voltage of dram and vsoc...
Last time i did an aida stress test the AIO Pump stopped working at 0 rpm and cpu fan speed stucked at max speed.
I reboot the systeam, aio pump working again and cpu fan speed still sucked at max speed.

Is it a AIDA issue? bios issue?
What to do?


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ILxJUKA*
> 
> Guys a little problem here...
> 
> I'm using the bios 1701.
> 
> With preset stilt 3333 safe, 0 problem at 3333mhz... At 3466mhz with the same profile when i run aida "hardware fails"....
> 
> So I rised a bit voltage of dram and vsoc...
> Last time i did an aida stress test the AIO Pump stopped working at 0 rpm and cpu fan speed stucked at max speed.
> I reboot the systeam, aio pump working again and cpu fan speed still sucked at max speed.
> 
> Is it a AIDA issue? bios issue?
> What to do?


First and foremost there has been two working bios's released since 1701, second timings for 3333 will not work for 3466. Either use the stilts 3466 timings or use the ryzen dram calculator over on 1usmus's thread


----------



## ILxJUKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> First and foremost there has been two working bios's released since 1701, second timings for 3333 will not work for 3466. Either use the stilts 3466 timings or use the ryzen dram calculator over on 1usmus's thread


The 1701 is the last stable bios as far as i know. From working and stable i guess is not the same, there are 2 beta bios o not?
I thought I was on the last stable one







.

Anyway I would like to know, is it an AIDA issue or a BIOS issue?
And what bios do u suggest?


----------



## pez

Welp, finally got voltage to stick by just trying to manually set it to 1.35v this reboot. LLC at level 2, RAM currently at 3K (it keeps putting my RAM at C16 instead of C15; despite being set in BIOS to 15). Stressing with AIDA64 currently to test stability and see what max temps are looking like. With the Celcius S36 on there I'm below 60C for now.....going to see if it will stay that way and temps will plateau here soon.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ILxJUKA*
> 
> The 1701 is the last stable bios as far as i know. From working and stable i guess is not the same, there are 2 beta bios o not?
> I thought I was on the last stable one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Anyway I would like to know, is it an AIDA issue or a BIOS issue?
> And what bios do u suggest?


3004 is stable just not put on the website as asus wants to put a stable bios using 1.0.7.2a instead of 1.0.7.1 and I could be wrong but the policy for this thread is to generally report bugs on the lastest beta bios only unless your asking something none specific like ram timmings or other oc settimgs. your issue is neither Aida nor your bios. As I said before 3333 timings do not work with 3466.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> @GADFLY
> 
> Sorry I just dont see reality reflected in your last few posts.


Ok... lets dig a little deeper into that "reality"...

Quote:


> 1-AMD's IMC has taken RAM closer to their bandwith theoretical limits than their intel counterparts


Closer to their bandwidth theoretical limits.... at what speed and timings exactly? See it does not matter if a Ryzen can crank out a slightly higher bandwidth at 3200 MT/s at a specific set of timings (and at a higher voltage), when they memory will be running faster and with tighter timings in the first place. A good example, I can take my 3600 CL15 rated kit and run it at 3466 14-14-14-28 with tight subs on an 1800X at 1.48v, that exact same kit, as in the exact same physical DIMMS will run 4000+ MT/s at the same or tighter timings, with less voltage on a Skylake / kabylake. So while the Ryzen might be closer to the theoretical limits than the Intel at a certain memclk, it really doesn't matter. The intel IMC still pushes more memory bandwidth, and more importantly, runs with upwards of 30%+ lower latency.

Example:


Quote:


> 2- skylake-X 8 core intel chips are slower in gaming than their 6 gen parts, infact IDENTICAL to Ryzen on X370.


First of all, Games are terrible CPU benchmarks as the optimizations, engines, drivers, etc. etc. all have a significant impact on FPS, and relative performance veries widely from title to title.

that said, Yes the trash binned, bottom sku 8 core skylake-X is slightly slower in gaming than the previous gen top bin premium parts, but they are not identical to Ryzen unless you gimp the hell out of them and run them at a much lower clock speed than they are capable of, or gimp the memory speed, or maintain a GPU bottle neck.

A better comparison would be the HEDT i9 7820x vs the TR 1900x; if you want to keep it apples to apples.

Quote:


> 3- Intel 7 and 8 series are twice the price core for core, 20% faster in synthhetic single core but in 1440P gaming they are virtually INDISTINGUISHABLE (nobody who buys these chips are going to play in 1080p).


Because at 1440p the GPU becomes the bottle neck, even with a 1080Ti or a Titan XP. Again.. see my comment above, games are terrible CPU benchmarks. If all you care about is gaming performance, then buy an 8700k, clock it up to 5.1 and run some 4266 memory and enjoy your glorious FPS.

CPU price differences are absolutely a thing, but you get what you pay for. Pay more, get a better CPU. That said, you can get more from a mid-range motherboard, with a mid-range memory kit on Intel, so in the end it will balance out.
Quote:


> 4- Intel have indeed been stuck IPC wise since Haswell this has been reported to death by multiple sources.


Umm.. not really. Skylake picked up about 5%, Kabylake about 3%, and skylake-X picked up about 4% over skylake, and all of which have a higher IPC than AMD's Zeppelin cores.
Quote:


> 5- AMD are closing the gap in single core but have Intel beat in core count and price and this wont change for the next 4 years.


You are a little behind the times. Intel has AMD beat on core count, and Though Ryzen was significant bump in IPC over AMD's previous gen, it is still behind Skylake, Kabylake, Coffeelake and Skylake-X,
Quote:


> 6- Buying intel stops you from doing a Direct CPU upgrade.


Which is a serious downside to Intel based CPU's. Sockets normally only last one generation, that said... There AMD has yet to make good on the CPU upgrades for X370 AM4 motherboards, and there is already talk of an X470 chipset.... wonder why...
Quote:


> I think your opinion is based off your bad experience with overclocking Ryzen or simply you had unrealistic expectations to begin with.


Just the reality of it. Again, I happily supported AMD with a Ryzen launch, I bought three of them and had a good time overclocking and tweaking the platform; I knew from day one that the Ryzen platform was not going to be competitive with the Intel CPU in terms of performance; I knew the IMC was a piece of crap, I knew the CPU IPC was lower, I knew the clock speeds were laughable, but I bought them because they were new and exciting and I want AMD to stick around and grow.

I just will not be doing it again until AMD catches up and is at least matching the performance from Intel's competing products. The new has fading, the excitement gone, all that remains is the reality.


----------



## BUFUMAN

I didn't read your text completely. But you are wrong here. Wrong thread!


----------



## Moutsatsos

This is not an Blue vs Green thread.
Please guys show some self control or go join one of those threads that will go on forever.


----------



## ILxJUKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> 3004 is stable just not put on the website as asus wants to put a stable bios using 1.0.7.2a instead of 1.0.7.1 and I could be wrong but the policy for this thread is to generally report bugs on the lastest beta bios only unless your asking something none specific like ram timmings or other oc settimgs. your issue is neither Aida nor your bios. As I said before 3333 timings do not work with 3466.


I used the ryzen dram calculator... same issue...
AIO PUMP stuck to 0 rpm and cpu fan to max speed.

Is this a bios bug or wrong timings can stuck the AIO PUMP and fans?

Can anyone help me?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Ok... lets dig a little deeper into that "reality"...
> Closer to their bandwidth theoretical limits.... at what speed and timings exactly? See it does not matter if a Ryzen can crank out a slightly higher bandwidth at 3200 MT/s at a specific set of timings (and at a higher voltage), when they memory will be running faster and with tighter timings in the first place. A good example, I can take my 3600 CL15 rated kit and run it at 3466 14-14-14-28 with tight subs on an 1800X at 1.48v, that exact same kit, as in the exact same physical DIMMS will run 4000+ MT/s at the same or tighter timings, with less voltage on a Skylake / kabylake. So while the Ryzen might be closer to the theoretical limits than the Intel at a certain memclk, it really doesn't matter. The intel IMC still pushes more memory bandwidth, and more importantly, runs with upwards of 30%+ lower latency.
> 
> Example:
> 
> First of all, Games are terrible CPU benchmarks as the optimizations, engines, drivers, etc. etc. all have a significant impact on FPS, and relative performance veries widely from title to title.
> 
> that said, Yes the trash binned, bottom sku 8 core skylake-X is slightly slower in gaming than the previous gen top bin premium parts, but they are not identical to Ryzen unless you gimp the hell out of them and run them at a much lower clock speed than they are capable of, or gimp the memory speed, or maintain a GPU bottle neck.
> 
> A better comparison would be the HEDT i9 7820x vs the TR 1900x; if you want to keep it apples to apples.
> Because at 1440p the GPU becomes the bottle neck, even with a 1080Ti or a Titan XP. Again.. see my comment above, games are terrible CPU benchmarks. If all you care about is gaming performance, then buy an 8700k, clock it up to 5.1 and run some 4266 memory and enjoy your glorious FPS.
> 
> CPU price differences are absolutely a thing, but you get what you pay for. Pay more, get a better CPU. That said, you can get more from a mid-range motherboard, with a mid-range memory kit on Intel, so in the end it will balance out.
> Umm.. not really. Skylake picked up about 5%, Kabylake about 3%, and skylake-X picked up about 4% over skylake, and all of which have a higher IPC than AMD's Zeppelin cores.
> You are a little behind the times. Intel has AMD beat on core count, and Though Ryzen was significant bump in IPC over AMD's previous gen, it is still behind Skylake, Kabylake, Coffeelake and Skylake-X,
> Which is a serious downside to Intel based CPU's. Sockets normally only last one generation, that said... There AMD has yet to make good on the CPU upgrades for X370 AM4 motherboards, and there is already talk of an X470 chipset.... wonder why...
> Just the reality of it. Again, I happily supported AMD with a Ryzen launch, I bought three of them and had a good time overclocking and tweaking the platform; I knew from day one that the Ryzen platform was not going to be competitive with the Intel CPU in terms of performance; I knew the IMC was a piece of crap, I knew the CPU IPC was lower, I knew the clock speeds were laughable, but I bought them because they were new and exciting and I want AMD to stick around and grow.
> 
> I just will not be doing it again until AMD catches up and is at least matching the performance from Intel's competing products. The new has fading, the excitement gone, all that remains is the reality.


Dude, you life in an complete different reality... The 8700K costs € 455 here and the Ryzen 1600 € 200... Yes the Intel has better IMC but does it really matter? NO, lots of people test memory speeds and over 3466 MHz there is simply no advantage due to higher timings.. Also your claims that EVERY 8700K can run 4266 MHz RAM is utterly false..

Your claims that Ryzen IMC is crap is also false statement, its not crap its only little slower compared to Intel.. Does it matter much? No, because reasons i mentioned before..

If you want simply THE best CPU and platform than yes, i would go to Intel but imo its rather stupid because those "gains" you will never notice in real life usage.. 140 fps vs 160 fps... Both is more than playable, but more is more and you simply have to pay for that extra oomph..

I would ask you to stop spouting this misinformation about AMD on how "crappy" Ryzen is because than you are in the wrong thread my friend, if you love Intel that much than go over there, no hard feelings.


----------



## Yviena

Just thought about flashing my bios from 1403 to either 3008 or 0020 what's the most stable one so far?
And does anyone know if there is a page or a thread with tweaks i can do in the bios, i see disabling ram power state helps reduce latency.
Does changing VRM phase speed & VPP voltage help anything?


----------



## CCarpenter

Hi all.
Im new here. I bought a Asus Crosshair VI hero and a AMD Ryzen 1800X, 4x8 Corsair Vengeance LED (CMU32GX4M4a2666C16) in February 2017.
I have several issues from the early first Bios til this latest BETA 3008).
It is not possible to flash from Beta Bios 3008 back to the latest stable from Asus site.
Weather via EZFlash nor via Flashback on the Back.
The only Bios you can flash through 3008 is 0020.
Im sick of BootErrors like 08 1F 62 or 0d.
Every Bios has other Problems.
Im just driving my RAM on 2133 ... still have problems to boot with BIOS 3008. Mostly the post Code 0d.
But 0020 is not helping here, going beyond 0d is there much harder.

if my System is booting ... anything is fine.

Is this a problem with my GraficsCard?
VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GP104 [GeForce GTX 1070] (rev a1)
1 x MSI GeForce GTX 1070 ARMOR 8G OC

Somthing strange:

sometimes when i shutdown my Computer it starts again after few seconds without any reason.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Been crunching 5 hours prime large ffts without freezing (yet) or without any errors (yet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I accidentally picked wrong quote xd DD


Warpen I would kiss your right about now, you randomly setting a voltage has completely changed the game here. Running 1.8v pll at 1.6 removes my termination issues. @1usmus I'm quoting you on this as this isfreaking gold


No idea what my cpu overclock looks like but we'll see. Also seconds after I snapped that I got two errors on the seventh pass, which is still infinitly better to what was. Will try going up to 1.63 now


----------



## ggdfdgd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CCarpenter*
> 
> Hi all.
> Im new here. I bought a Asus Crosshair VI hero and a AMD Ryzen 1800X, 4x8 Corsair Vengeance LED (CMU32GX4M4a2666C16) in February 2017.
> I have several issues from the early first Bios til this latest BETA 3008).
> It is not possible to flash from Beta Bios 3008 back to the latest stable from Asus site.
> Weather via EZFlash nor via Flashback on the Back.
> The only Bios you can flash through 3008 is 0020.
> Im sick of BootErrors like 08 1F 62 or 0d.
> Every Bios has other Problems.
> Im just driving my RAM on 2133 ... still have problems to boot with BIOS 3008. Mostly the post Code 0d.
> But 0020 is not helping here, going beyond 0d is there much harder.
> 
> if my System is booting ... anything is fine.
> 
> Is this a problem with my GraficsCard?
> VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GP104 [GeForce GTX 1070] (rev a1)
> 1 x MSI GeForce GTX 1070 ARMOR 8G OC
> 
> Somthing strange:
> 
> sometimes when i shutdown my Computer it starts again after few seconds without any reason.


Use USB BIOS FlashBack to flash 1701.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMvFXCpo0e0

Skip the profile saving part because the profile wont be compatible with the older BIOS anyway and it's good to also clear the CMOS and load optimized defaults before you start the flashback.


----------



## cjrb007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ILxJUKA*
> 
> I used the ryzen dram calculator... same issue...
> AIO PUMP stuck to 0 rpm and cpu fan to max speed.
> 
> Is this a bios bug or wrong timings can stuck the AIO PUMP and fans?
> 
> Can anyone help me?


HI friend, first I recommend make the same test at stock settings in order to verify that some Overclock settings are not working correctly. Remember that every piece of hardware are different at silicon level, some 1800X can't OC to 4GHz for example and some 3200MHz RAM doesn't achieve more speed like 3466MHz...

Second point, I put in this thread a similar issue with my AIO Coolermaster Nepton and the fans, but never have an answer to solve this problem. I will to write what I do to solve this problem to me. First I check on the motherboard BIOS at first page the EC1 version and saw 310, after reading a lot of information like forums and videos, I can understand that this Asus Crosshair VI hero is not using the best quality sensor, which is why some problems like Temps and RPM can become. I search the 0003 BIOS and flash using the back USB port but after clear all BIOS settings, after wait 1 hour I turn on my PC and saw the new EC1 9854 version, then I install the last 3008 beta BIOS using again the back USB port, wait like 1 hour, turn the PC On, check BIOS and it keep the same 9854 EC1 Version. Then I apply my stable OC settings and only I can say is that my problems with fans and AIO CPU cooler systems are gone. But that is my personal experience. I don't want to create a damage on your system.


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> Warpen I would kiss your right about now, you randomly setting a voltage has completely changed the game here. Running 1.8v pll at 1.6 removes my termination issues. @1usmus I'm waiting you on this as this isfreaking gold
> 
> 
> No idea what my cpu overclock looks like but we'll see. Also seconds after I snapped that I got two errors on the seventh pass, which is still infinitly better to what was. Will try going up to 1.63 now


Hahaaa D Thanks!

I'm wondering why it's default is even at 1.8v if it can be lowered like many millivolts without breaking sweat or stability (if you are not doing extreme BCLK overclocks)


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Hahaaa D Thanks!
> 
> I'm wondering why it's default is even at 1.8v if it can be lowered like many millivolts without breaking sweat or stability (if you are not doing extreme BCLK overclocks)


Previously if you tried to lower the pll even at 100mhz blk it would refuse to boot. Might be as a result of the newer agesa version


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> it keeps putting my RAM at C16 instead of C15; despite being set in BIOS to 15


I thought this was a well-known Ryzen Thing™.

Ryzen doesn't like odd CL above 2800 or something like that. It was that way at launch and I don't think it's changed since.


----------



## leoxtxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Welp, finally got voltage to stick by just trying to manually set it to 1.35v this reboot. LLC at level 2, RAM currently at 3K (*it keeps putting my RAM at C16 instead of C15; despite being set in BIOS to 15*). Stressing with AIDA64 currently to test stability and see what max temps are looking like. With the Celcius S36 on there I'm below 60C for now.....going to see if it will stay that way and temps will plateau here soon.


Disable GearDown in order to use odd CL.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leoxtxt*
> 
> Disable GearDown in order to use odd CL.


So they did come up with a fix for it. Nice.


----------



## TH558

Disable GDM to use odd CL?! Didnt know you could do that. Im gonna try this on my taichi. Edit: Won't even post at cl15.


----------



## lolerk52

Anyone know what is DF Sync Flood Propagation? I got a small latency reduction by disabling it, other than that I don't what effect it has.


----------



## Nijo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moutsatsos*
> 
> This is not an Blue vs Green thread.


I thought we´re in the red team...


----------



## Pilotasso

Its not Red VS blue, I spent 10 years on Intel before Ryzen and been on AMD before that (Athlon) and will occasionally return when they have good products.

I decided Ryzen for good reasons as pointed out but never had unrealistic expectations and thats why I have never regretted it.


----------



## ILxJUKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjrb007*
> 
> HI friend, first I recommend make the same test at stock settings in order to verify that some Overclock settings are not working correctly. Remember that every piece of hardware are different at silicon level, some 1800X can't OC to 4GHz for example and some 3200MHz RAM doesn't achieve more speed like 3466MHz...
> 
> Second point, I put in this thread a similar issue with my AIO Coolermaster Nepton and the fans, but never have an answer to solve this problem. I will to write what I do to solve this problem to me. First I check on the motherboard BIOS at first page the EC1 version and saw 310, after reading a lot of information like forums and videos, I can understand that this Asus Crosshair VI hero is not using the best quality sensor, which is why some problems like Temps and RPM can become. I search the 0003 BIOS and flash using the back USB port but after clear all BIOS settings, after wait 1 hour I turn on my PC and saw the new EC1 9854 version, then I install the last 3008 beta BIOS using again the back USB port, wait like 1 hour, turn the PC On, check BIOS and it keep the same 9854 EC1 Version. Then I apply my stable OC settings and only I can say is that my problems with fans and AIO CPU cooler systems are gone. But that is my personal experience. I don't want to create a damage on your system.


Thank you very much for your reply my friend.

Is EC1 9854 older then 310 or 312??

Are u sure 9854 is better then 310 or 312?


----------



## cjrb007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ILxJUKA*
> 
> Thank you very much for your reply my friend.
> 
> Is EC1 9854 older then 310 or 312??
> 
> Are u sure 9854 is better then 310 or 312?


As far as I know EC1 9854 was a special controller that help to stabilize the system at startup because the system block use 90MHz the first seconds at post, then continue with 100 MHz normally. Read more from here http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/27960#post_26380508 I never used it EC1 312 version, before my board was on 310 and now I'm using 9854 without sensor problems.


----------



## By-Tor

Going to make the jump back to AMD and looking at the Crosshair VI MB and I see it has an 8 pin and 4 pin power connector in the top left.

Are you required to use the 4 pin to get a good stable overclock?

Reason I ask it that I cannot locate my PSUs 4 pin cable and not going to buy a new PSU at this time just for that cable. If it needs it I'll just get the ROG Strix MB.

Thank you


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Going to make the jump back to AMD and looking at the Crosshair VI MB and I see it has an 8 pin and 4 pin power connector in the top left.
> 
> Are you required to use the 4 pin to get a good stable overclock?
> 
> Reason I ask it that I cannot locate my PSUs 4 pin cable and not going to buy a new PSU at this time just for that cable. If it needs it I'll just get the ROG Strix MB.
> 
> Thank you


No you don't need it, i have it installed just in case but my R5 1600 doesn't even draw nearly enough to justify the extra 4-pin peg connector. Not even an R7 1800x draws that much power.
Under LN2 i would definitely use the extra 4-pin just in case.

What CPU are you going to get btw?

Oh, and if you didn't already knew, get good Samsung B-die RAM.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No you don't need it, i have it installed just in case but my R5 1600 doesn't even draw nearly enough to justify the extra 4-pin peg connector. Not even an R7 1800x draws that much power.
> Under LN2 i would definitely use the extra 4-pin just in case.
> 
> What CPU are you going to get btw?
> 
> Oh, and if you didn't already knew, get good Samsung B-die RAM.


I have been reading about a Ryzen refresh next year so I was just looking at the Ryzen 3 1200 to get up and running and hold me over till then and do want an 8 core. I have been reading about compatible RAM for Ryzen and see the G.Skill Flair X, 3200, but Newegg is price gouging it way up at $339.

How would I know if its Samsung-B RAM?

What 3200mhz RAM would you recommend?

Thank you


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I have been reading about a Ryzen refresh next year so I was just looking at the Ryzen 3 1200 to get up and running and hold me over till then and do want an 8 core. I have been reading about compatible RAM for Ryzen and see the G.Skill Flair X, 3200, but Newegg is price gouging it way up at $339.
> 
> How would I know if its Samsung-B RAM?
> 
> What 3200mhz RAM would you recommend?
> 
> Thank you


I have G.Skill FlareX 3200 MHz 16 GB. I can clock it up to 3466 MHz CL14 which i am running now.

Samsung B-die is low latency RAM. 3200 MHz CL14 is Samsung B-die, FlareX or RGB depends what you want.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I have G.Skill FlareX 3200 MHz 16 GB. I can clock it up to 3466 MHz CL14 which i am running now.
> 
> Samsung B-die is low latency RAM. 3200 MHz CL14 is Samsung B-die, FlareX or RGB depends what you want.


Just want 16gb of something that will run at 3200mhz and not cause issues...

Would be nice if Samsung would push out some DDR 4 wonder RAM...


----------



## CCarpenter

Did not flashback anyway!


----------



## CCarpenter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggdfdgd3*
> 
> Use USB BIOS FlashBack to flash 1701.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMvFXCpo0e0
> 
> Skip the profile saving part because the profile wont be compatible with the older BIOS anyway and it's good to also clear the CMOS and load optimized defaults before you start the flashback.


Did it like described .... did not flashback.

Flashback strated blinking, and turned of after few seconds.

Sorry man, described that Problem before!


----------



## VicViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> @elmor
> The issue with my sound card is still here.
> 
> Asus Essence STX II still crashes ryzen sometimes when activating / switching output ports....
> 
> Been waiting forever here:
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?94266-URGENT-SUPPORT-REQUIRED-PC-reboot-when-installing-driver-of-ESSENCE-STX-II&p=691488#post691488
> 
> Asus still has no word on this....
> 
> What frustrates me the most is that I have sent Asus a clip + dump file of the crash and 3 months later I am still waiting on any fix / solution and nothing...
> 
> I just need to know how to address this...
> 
> Does anyone have the same issue?


I have had the same issue. This was not Ryzen specific however. Happened with my intel system.
Currently using the essence stx II in my Ryzen system and all is well. I am also using a new PSU for other reasons.

My specific issue was a complete power down every time I switched from the "Headset" option to "2 Speakers" in the essence software. I would hear a relay switching sound (normal on this card) then my PC would just shut down a second later. It shut down in the same manner as when a surge protector kicks in. I did not keep good track of my troubleshooting steps at the time.
Could have been my overclock was bad, poor Power Supply or motherboard, bad drivers,or a corrupt system.

I would start with turning off your Overclock if you are running one and use stock settings

Next uninstalling then reinstalling the drivers. Try the default asus essence driver.
If that doesn't work you can try this third party driver http://maxedtech.com/asus-xonar-unified-drivers/

Its an all in driver package for all xonar sound cards. You have to disable driver signature enforcement to install and use it though. If your already using that. Make sure the signature enforcement is not being turned back on when you restart your PC. It could be causing issues when your attempting to change any settings in your sound card.

Maybe open up your case and double check the connections to card.

If those don't work, do a fresh install of windows. Then reinstall drivers.

As for whether its hardware failure, I'm not sure how to even diagnose that.

That's all I really have, Sorry I couldn't be of more help. When I had this problem, I found nothing on google.

Edit: Oh yea I forgot to mention. Disable your on-board sound devices like real-tek if you are not using them. I don't know if it causes conflicts but doesn't hurt to disable if not in use.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Just want 16gb of something that will run at 3200mhz and not cause issues...
> 
> Would be nice if Samsung would push out some DDR 4 wonder RAM...


G.Skill FlareX is the way to go mate, i have them and they run 3200 MHz without problems, i run them at 3466 MHz CL14 now..

I am not sure what you mean by wonder RAM but 3466 MHz is already at the limit of what these chips can take. Maybe with next generation Ryzen we see improvement in IPC and IMC.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I have been reading about a Ryzen refresh next year so I was just looking at the Ryzen 3 1200 to get up and running and hold me over till then and do want an 8 core. I have been reading about compatible RAM for Ryzen and see the G.Skill Flair X, 3200, but Newegg is price gouging it way up at $339.
> 
> How would I know if its Samsung-B RAM?
> 
> What 3200mhz RAM would you recommend?
> 
> Thank you


Maybe this will help...
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/649ay8/ram_collection_thread_please_post_your_ram/


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Things get more weird. Across 3 different CPU's (1700, 2x 1800X) my motherboard is only seeing 8GB out of 32GB (4x8GB). Only way to get anything above 8GB is to run single channel. Doesn't matter RAM config or slot config. Tried EC 9854 and 312 as well as BIOS 3008, 1701, 0020, 0070, 0003, etc. Time to RMA motherboard?


----------



## AmxdPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VicViper*
> 
> I have had the same issue. This was not Ryzen specific however. Happened with my intel system.
> Currently using the essence stx II in my Ryzen system and all is well. I am also using a new PSU for other reasons.
> 
> My specific issue was a complete power down every time I switched from the "Headset" option to "2 Speakers" in the essence software. I would hear a relay switching sound (normal on this card) then my PC would just shut down a second later. It shut down in the same manner as when a surge protector kicks in. I did not keep good track of my troubleshooting steps at the time.
> Could have been my overclock was bad, poor Power Supply or motherboard, bad drivers,or a corrupt system.
> 
> I would start with turning off your Overclock if you are running one and use stock settings
> 
> Next uninstalling then reinstalling the drivers. Try the default asus essence driver.
> If that doesn't work you can try this third party driver http://maxedtech.com/asus-xonar-unified-drivers/
> 
> Its an all in driver package for all xonar sound cards. You have to disable driver signature enforcement to install and use it though. If your already using that. Make sure the signature enforcement is not being turned back on when you restart your PC. It could be causing issues when your attempting to change any settings in your sound card.
> 
> Maybe open up your case and double check the connections to card.
> 
> If those don't work, do a fresh install of windows. Then reinstall drivers.
> 
> As for whether its hardware failure, I'm not sure how to even diagnose that.
> 
> That's all I really have, Sorry I couldn't be of more help. When I had this problem, I found nothing on google.
> 
> Edit: Oh yea I forgot to mention. Disable your on-board sound devices like real-tek if you are not using them. I don't know if it causes conflicts but doesn't hurt to disable if not in use.


Thanks for the long response, I really appreciated it.

However, this issue exists even when bios is set to its defaults.
I have tried the unixonar's driver already and the issue is still there.
I know the sound card is not faulty cause i can't reproduce the issue on my brother's pc (4770k intel platform).

If you check the 9 pages of the thread that i shared u'll see that I have tried a lot and accomplished nothing.

Still waiting for Asus help on this.... 3 months later i have nothing from them...

edit:

oh, i forgot to mention that i am using a AX1200i from corsair...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Things get more weird. Across 3 different CPU's (1700, 2x 1800X) my motherboard is only seeing 8GB out of 32GB (4x8GB). Only way to get anything above 8GB is to run single channel. Doesn't matter RAM config or slot config. Tried EC 9854 and 312 as well as BIOS 3008, 1701, 0020, 0070, 0003, etc. Time to RMA motherboard?


Stupid question maybe, but did you reseat the memory yet? Also cleaned out the ram slots?


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Yes, pretty much the first thing I did. Otherwise wouldn't have figured out that it's only happy with single channel









Doesn't matter where they're swapped to, all sticks only work in single channel for above 8GB.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> Maybe this will help...
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/649ay8/ram_collection_thread_please_post_your_ram/


Thank you


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> G.Skill FlareX is the way to go mate, i have them and they run 3200 MHz without problems, i run them at 3466 MHz CL14 now..
> 
> I am not sure what you mean by wonder RAM but 3466 MHz is already at the limit of what these chips can take. Maybe with next generation Ryzen we see improvement in IPC and IMC.


They would be my first choice but at the price Newegg is asking I don't see that happening.

Samsung released some low profile 1600mhz DDR 3 RAM that loved to OC. Had my pair up near 3000mhz on my Asus Sabertooth/8350 setup.

https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Electronics-Extreme-MV-3V4G3D-US/dp/B00592002W


----------



## VicViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> Thanks for the long response, I really appreciated it.
> 
> However, this issue exists even when bios is set to its defaults.
> I have tried the unixonar's driver already and the issue is still there.
> I know the sound card is not faulty cause i can't reproduce the issue on my brother's pc (4770k intel platform).
> 
> If you check the 9 pages of the thread that i shared u'll see that I have tried a lot and accomplished nothing.
> 
> Still waiting for Asus help on this.... 3 months later i have nothing from them...
> 
> edit:
> 
> oh, i forgot to mention that i am using a AX1200i from corsair...


I read through the forum and saw only one mention of signature enforcement. Disabling the driver signature enforcement is important. Sometimes it wouldn't stay disabled on reboot. So make sure that's actually off.
In C6H bios you can disable the Integrated HDaudio. I never use the onboard audio so I always disable it. I don't know if disabling it will make a difference, but that's the only other option I have changed which relates to my sound card.

Good luck!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> They would be my first choice but at the price Newegg is asking I don't see that happening.
> 
> Samsung released some low profile 1600mhz DDR 3 RAM that loved to OC. Had my pair up near 3000mhz on my Asus Sabertooth/8350 setup.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Electronics-Extreme-MV-3V4G3D-US/dp/B00592002W


Yeah i agree that the price is a bit steep at the moment.. Can't you get them from somewhere else?

I remember that Samsung RAM, but like i said, there is no need for this RAM on Ryzen as 3466 MHz is already close to the limit and 3466 MHz CL14 is already very good. Higher speeds only net more performance in specific applications.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> oh, i forgot to mention that i am using a AX1200i from corsair...


With a 1200W power supply, you must have multiple GPUs...have you tried a single GPU?


----------



## Moutsatsos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nijo*
> 
> I thought we´re in the red team...


Its a reference to emphasize how old this dispute is


----------



## Moutsatsos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Going to make the jump back to AMD and looking at the Crosshair VI MB and I see it has an 8 pin and 4 pin power connector in the top left.
> 
> Are you required to use the 4 pin to get a good stable overclock?
> 
> Reason I ask it that I cannot locate my PSUs 4 pin cable and not going to buy a new PSU at this time just for that cable. If it needs it I'll just get the ROG Strix MB.
> 
> Thank you


It is not necessary.I run it with my old HX750 (8pin)perfectly fine.
When i installed my new 750G3 (8+4) there was a drop in cpu temps thought around 2-5 degrees so that's a very good thing cause i could clock the cpu a bit higher.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

I give up on this platform

Just tried outside of the case, everything works fine...both of my 1800X's see the full 32GB


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> I thought this was a well-known Ryzen Thing™.
> 
> Ryzen doesn't like odd CL above 2800 or something like that. It was that way at launch and I don't think it's changed since.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leoxtxt*
> 
> Disable GearDown in order to use odd CL.


Ah this would make sense then







. I didn't realize that was a known thing.

I have to say it's nice to be back on AMD again (939 was the first system I ever tweaked and OC'd).

Think I've got a stable 3.8GHz OC so far. Hour or so of Aida64 and about 2 hours each of prime in blend and small FFTs with no issues. Max temps under prime so far were 60C so all in all I'm really happy.


----------



## Tamalero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> *Beta software for P-state overclocking from OS*
> 
> Can set P0/P1/P2 frequency and voltage, and is able to loading settings at boot. Should work on W7/8/10 x64. If you're on W7 you might have to install .NET 4.0.
> 
> To install, just run the main executable AsusZenStates.exe and it should take care of it.
> 
> * If you're on an earlier AGESA than 1004, you need to enable HPET in order to change P0 ratio or your system might go bonkers.
> 
> ASUS ZenStates 0.2.2


Hey Emor, sorry to annoy you.. but I have a strange problem..

In a clean windows install, Zenstates works fine. and installs the service properly.

But in another installation (which no ASUS drivers, only AMD ones) The service fails to run with the error:

Installing AsusZsSrv ...

Unhandled Exception: System.InvalidOperationException: Exception occurred while initializing the installation:
System.IO.FileLoadException: Could not load file or assembly 'file:///C:\Zen\AsusZsSrv.exe' or one of its dependencies. Operation is not supported. (Exception from HRESULT: 0x80131515).
at System.Configuration.Install.ManagedInstallerClass.InstallHelper(String[] args)
at AsusZsSrvMan.Program.Main(String[] args)

then an error (program crashed) then it opens a smaller window saying "Error installing service".

using the uninstall.bat cant find the service.


----------



## AlphaZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tamalero*
> 
> Hey Emor, sorry to annoy you.. but I have a strange problem..
> 
> In a clean windows install, Zenstates works fine. and installs the service properly.
> 
> But in another installation (which no ASUS drivers, only AMD ones) The service fails to run with the error:
> 
> Installing AsusZsSrv ...
> 
> Unhandled Exception: System.InvalidOperationException: Exception occurred while initializing the installation:
> System.IO.FileLoadException: Could not load file or assembly 'file:///C:\Zen\AsusZsSrv.exe' or one of its dependencies. Operation is not supported. (Exception from HRESULT: 0x80131515).
> at System.Configuration.Install.ManagedInstallerClass.InstallHelper(String[] args)
> at AsusZsSrvMan.Program.Main(String[] args)
> 
> then an error (program crashed) then it opens a smaller window saying "Error installing service".
> 
> using the uninstall.bat cant find the service.


In my experience, whenever I had an issue with ZenStates not installing it was Windows Defender being a butthole. Try excluding the folder or disabled Defender.


----------



## Tamalero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaZero*
> 
> In my experience, whenever I had an issue with ZenStates not installing it was Windows Defender being a butthole. Try excluding the folder or disabled Defender.


It was windows defender, I disabled it ( I already have antivirus and firewall).. then it worked.. oh wow.


----------



## AlphaZero

I cannot find anyone else making this observation regarding PLL voltage, but if I set PLL voltage below 1.8v my temperature readings are severely effected. Sadly, real temps aren't effected because at 1.7v I'm seeing temperatures below 0c at idle. To be sure, the liquid temps of my Kraken x62 are showing 32c at idle while the CPU temp readings go below 0c

I have noticed though, that setting 1.78 PLL voltage shows an average PLL voltage of 1.8v in HWINFO64, and the CPU temps idle at about the Kraken liquid temp and the temp my video card with a CLC idles at. If I leave PLL at 1.8 or auto I see an average of about 1.82 in HWINFO64 and I get sharp temp and fan spikes doing minimal tasks in windows.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaZero*
> 
> I cannot find anyone else making this observation regarding PLL voltage, but if I set PLL voltage below 1.8v my temperature readings are severely effected. Sadly, real temps aren't effected because at 1.7v I'm seeing temperatures below 0c at idle. To be sure, the liquid temps of my Kraken x62 are showing 32c at idle while the CPU temp readings go below 0c
> 
> I have noticed though, that setting 1.78 PLL voltage shows an average PLL voltage of 1.8v in HWINFO64, and the CPU temps idle at about the Kraken liquid temp and the temp my video card with a CLC idles at. If I leave PLL at 1.8 or auto I see an average of about 1.82 in HWINFO64 and I get sharp temp and fan spikes doing minimal tasks in windows.


Man on this board all them voltage readings are worth **** ALL ... Just go by what You set in Bios not whats measured by crappy sensors.....


----------



## AmxdPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> With a 1200W power supply, you must have multiple GPUs...have you tried a single GPU?


I was running 2x 980.
Now i upgraded my system to a single 1080ti.
The issue is still here lol


----------



## bbowseroctacore

ProTekkFZS - i have seen these issues many a time - but mainly on intel setups. usually misaligned pins on motherboard or corrosion/dust in the ram slots. overtightened cpu coolers/blocks can also create these issues. also i remember reading somewhere on here that ek's rubber for the am4 backplate is slightly conductive and may be interfering or shorting when installed in the case. another suggestion would be to disconnect and disable all led/rgb gear which can be an issue also. really keen to see what sorts this out for u as i can understand the frustration it is causing. filling out your rig and putting it in your sig will help us to help you also. good luck


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I see this parroted a lot, but which design are you talking about? Intel currently ships at least two main architextures, ring and mesh. They also completely overhauled the skylake cache system for skylake-x. Granted they have not made huge gains in terms of IPC, but they never have. The tick-tick cycle has always been small and consistant IPC and power improments.
> 
> Thee notion that Intel is capped, is doing nothing, or not advancing thier architexture is purely false.it is also false to state that future generations of intel cpu's will not improve as much, if not more, than future generations of AMD CPU's.
> 
> Further, nothing suggests that AEGESA 1.0.0.7 is going to improve memory speeds or compatibility, and Zen+ is not a new CPU, it is the same CPU on a smaller process. If you are expecting 5ghz and a new IMC you are going to be disappointed.
> 
> I will bet dollars to donuts that by the time Zen2 is out Intel will have pulled even further ahead.


Have you noticed people talking about the Intel temperatures being VERY high, even without overclocking? Ryzen first generation only gets hot once you hit 4.0GHz or above, and that is due to first generation issues.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> 
> 
> I give up on this platform
> 
> Just tried outside of the case, everything works fine...both of my 1800X's see the full 32GB


Beta BIOS....You must have read about the problems with 1.0.0.72, so, complaining about problems in a beta BIOS is like saying you don't appreciate getting BIOS versions before they are even released on the Asus web site.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Beta BIOS....You must have read about the problems with 1.0.0.72, so, complaining about problems in a beta BIOS is like saying you don't appreciate getting BIOS versions before they are even released on the Asus web site.


Homie, c'mon...literally two of my posts before..

Things get more weird. Across 3 different CPU's (1700, 2x 1800X) my motherboard is only seeing 8GB out of 32GB (4x8GB). Only way to get anything above 8GB is to run single channel. Doesn't matter RAM config or slot config. Tried EC 9854 and 312 as well as BIOS 3008, 1701, 0020, 0070, 0003, etc. Time to RMA motherboard?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/31170#post_26492899


----------



## ph1ber

Hi all! My first post on the forum but I've been reading through some of the very long threads here on Ryzen overclocking and especially memory overclocking. So after reading a while I noticed that the best memory overclocks seem to be with this motherboard. I've now done a spontaneous buy of stuff that should be delivered by the end of the week. From the excellent reading on the forum I ended up with the following:

AMD 1600 CPU
Asus C6H Motherboard
G.Skill F4-3600C15D-16GTZ RAM (this stuff was expensive so it better work lol)
960 EVO 250GB NVME drive
..well I guess that's the important stuff

Will be using my old Noctua NH-D15S cooler

So my question really is what BIOS do you guys recommend I start out on? The reason for my build is partly just because it's fun to overclock but also I'll be gaming so I'm looking for a stable setup. I'm thinking 3466 with good timings on 3.8GHz should be doable. What do you guys think? On the RAM I want to stay on 100MHz BCLK to not mess with my nvme drive.

I have a Corsair 650D case with 2 x 200mm Noctua fans + one 120mm Noctua fan so it should all be well cooled in general. So what do you guys think should I just flash 1701 to start with or are there any beta bioses you recommend?

P.s. I haven't overclocked since my old Intel 2500K where my Gigabyte mobo died on a known cold boot bios bug that you can't recover from..known issue that was never fixed..So no hands on knowledge on Ryzen overclocking but looking forward to it. So yeah both Gigabyte and MSI are on my black list and I've never bought a board this expensive before but this time I want to do it right.


----------



## Moutsatsos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Homie, c'mon...literally two of my posts before..
> 
> Things get more weird. Across 3 different CPU's (1700, 2x 1800X) my motherboard is only seeing 8GB out of 32GB (4x8GB). Only way to get anything above 8GB is to run single channel. Doesn't matter RAM config or slot config. Tried EC 9854 and 312 as well as BIOS 3008, 1701, 0020, 0070, 0003, etc. Time to RMA motherboard?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/31170#post_26492899


You seem to have narrowed it down to the situation where everything is in the case and something causes the issue so far.
Since everything works perfectly out of the case rma won't help.
Why don't you take a better look at the case it self,start with basics like airflow,everything screwed properly,something contacting something else it should not.
Take a closer look at the back of the board.
I remember sometime long ago i used to have a board that was leaking so much on the case that if i touched the case with a V tester screwdriver it would lite on.
I am pretty sure that's not the case but you never know until you do.
Which case you got anyway?


----------



## pez

I'm getting a random shutdown (and auto-reboot) while gaming for a while. Guess I need to work on the OC more, but it's back to stock for now. The last resort will be to run the RAM at 2133.

I did order some 3200 C14 TridentZ's finally so hopefully I can find some stock stability and work towards OC's on each. If it is an unstable OC, I'm a bit sad that I'm having an issue getting 3.7GHz at 1.35v







.

I'm open to any tips







.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AlphaZero*
> 
> I cannot find anyone else making this observation regarding PLL voltage, but if I set PLL voltage below 1.8v my temperature readings are severely effected. Sadly, real temps aren't effected because at 1.7v I'm seeing temperatures below 0c at idle. To be sure, the liquid temps of my Kraken x62 are showing 32c at idle while the CPU temp readings go below 0c
> 
> I have noticed though, that setting 1.78 PLL voltage shows an average PLL voltage of 1.8v in HWINFO64, and the CPU temps idle at about the Kraken liquid temp and the temp my video card with a CLC idles at. If I leave PLL at 1.8 or auto I see an average of about 1.82 in HWINFO64 and I get sharp temp and fan spikes doing minimal tasks in windows.
> 
> 
> 
> Man on this board all them voltage readings are worth **** ALL ... Just go by what You set in Bios not whats measured by crappy sensors.....
Click to expand...

undervolting the pll is known to reduce tempetures, the only issue was in the previous agesa version myself and others could not do sub 1.8 as well as it refusing auto-adjusting for blck oc

beyond that, plus or minus 1.6v exasperates my termination issue back to what it was when doing 1.8-2.1v pll so there's that. computers been mining on the cpu and gpu since 10:00pm last night so overall all seems well


----------



## BUFUMAN

Undervolting pll won't work with my setup it's also not [email protected] i need more. Back to old 1.86v.


----------



## Gadfly

What does raising 1.8v pll do for you?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> Undervolting pll won't work with my setup it's also not [email protected] i need more. Back to old 1.86v.


There is no need to undervolt the PLL voltage. Its set at 1.8v for a reason, keep it there. Lowering or raising it will cause instability.
I experimented with it on my previous FX rig and on some motherboards or chips it has benefit but i never seen very high gains from doing that.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> What does raising 1.8v pll do for you?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> There is no need to undervolt the PLL voltage. Its set at 1.8v for a reason, keep it there. Lowering or raising it will cause instability.
> I experimented with it on my previous FX rig and on some motherboards or chips it has benefit but i never seen very high gains from doing that.


The 1.8v pll drives the base clock, on some motherboards it needs 1.7+ to drive it at 100mhz. increasing the voltage helps stabilise higher base clocks. My board in particular liked 2.0 plus when going over 104mhz but doesn't mind 1.6 at base 100. Probably because the external clock generator only turns on at anything greater then 100mhz and likes more voltage hence why it spikes to 2v when set to auto. Overall a lower voltage brings lower temperatures and thermal noise. Higher voltages then 1.8 will obviously do the opposite


----------



## XEKong

https://twitter.com/Thracks/status/940279510171312128

In case it was not seen. Latest Windows build disables core parking and possible no need for AMD power plan now. We can use balanced windows plan. The only big difference I see minimum processor speed drops from 90% down to 5%. Waiting on Hallock to comment on that.


----------



## GraveNoX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> My system is not anymore stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need start over my memory settings. I'm using 0020 bios.


Fixed mine by changing RAM voltage to 1.465. Up time: 2 weeks, doing browsing, gaming, transcoding, no hiccups.
f43200c15d16-gtzkw
3200 14-14-14-28-50-307 1T GMD off
1.0625 vsoc


----------



## WarpenN1

It's official liquid metal is 15c better than ordinary thermal paste -,- I've re-applied kryonaut thermal paste at least 4 times already and with two different liquid loops...

Temps have been shooting up to the roof with kryonaut... have to test it with pea method later this week but now this doesn't look too good.

And I don't even know if it would even be worth to move from kraken x62/water ultimate 3.0 to the EKWB's p360.

180 watts heat dissipation should not even be slightest of challenge for 280mm rad not to mention to 360mm rad .................. annoying.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Haven't taken the time to check for segfaults yet.
> 1800x @ 3925MHz, mem 3466MHz 14-13-13-26-1T. VERY stable, this ain't no game stable rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 39253466nogeardown_setting.txt 19k .txt file


Hmph, 14-13-13-13 eh? Really stable you say too?

I'm going to have some fun later. See if my kit can hang. Lol.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Homie, c'mon...literally two of my posts before..
> 
> Things get more weird. Across 3 different CPU's (1700, 2x 1800X) my motherboard is only seeing 8GB out of 32GB (4x8GB). Only way to get anything above 8GB is to run single channel. Doesn't matter RAM config or slot config. Tried EC 9854 and 312 as well as BIOS 3008, 1701, 0020, 0070, 0003, etc. Time to RMA motherboard?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/31170#post_26492899


Yes, absolutely. The memory controller is on the CPU.

Your problem is your Mobo or RAM. Did you try a different kit? Or the same kit used with all 3 CPU's?


----------



## By-Tor

I want to make the jump back to AMD, but keep talking myself out of it as far as performance upgrade goes. Reading and watching comparisons between what I have and Ryzen I'm not getting a warm fuzzy to spend money on the change.

Has anyone here jumped from an Intel 4770k or 4790k setup to a Ryzen build? Your thoughts?

Thank you


----------



## zulex

I think Elmor is more focused on x399. z370/z390 mainboards.
I noticed that his recent comments are all those ones.
Hope that he still works on C6H.

Elmor said AGESA1072a had CPU ratio issue but is this issue came from AGESA itself?
Biostar and Gigabyte released AGESA 1072 bios and I did not hear this issue.

Elmor, are you working on this?


----------



## Bo55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I want to make the jump back to AMD, but keep talking myself out of it as far as performance upgrade goes. Reading and watching comparisons between what I have and Ryzen I'm not getting a warm fuzzy to spend money on the change.
> 
> Has anyone here jumped from an Intel 4770k or 4790k setup to a Ryzen build? Your thoughts?
> 
> Thank you


I came from a 4770k at 4.4ghz 4.1 uncore, 16gb at 2400mhz 10-12-12-12 1t, Asus z87-c and 1070 combo which was flawless as a gaming rig. I went for a ryzen build not long after it was released only because i thought it would be a good time to upgrade and got 20% off all parts so yeah it was a cheap build. I regret selling my 4770k system because i realised after it was noticeably faster than my ryzen build. I only needed to update the bios ONCE, I also miss not having to mess with memory settings for months and months and months at a time and screwing around with cad bus settings etc etc. Only now have i got my system rock solid (1700x, x370 prime pro, 3333 c14) and its been a painful experience. If i were you id wait for Ryzen 2 to come out and see if it can actually clock better and have easier memory overclockability as my 4770k system was just set and forget and it all just worked out of the box no complaints. GL


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo55*
> 
> I came from a 4770k at 4.4ghz 4.1 uncore, 16gb at 2400mhz 10-12-12-12 1t, Asus z87-c and 1070 combo which was flawless as a gaming rig. I went for a ryzen build not long after it was released only because i thought it would be a good time to upgrade and got 20% off all parts so yeah it was a cheap build. I regret selling my 4770k system because i realised after it was noticeably faster than my ryzen build. I only needed to update the bios ONCE, I also miss not having to mess with memory settings for months and months and months at a time and screwing around with cad bus settings etc etc. Only now have i got my system rock solid (1700x, x370 prime pro, 3333 c14) and its been a painful experience. If i were you id wait for Ryzen 2 to come out and see if it can actually clock better and have easier memory overclockability as my 4770k system was just set and forget and it all just worked out of the box no complaints. GL


I see where they will have a refresh early next year, so may revisit the idea then.. I just replaced my 290X with a Vega 64 and couldn't be happier with the system..

Maybe pickup one of those huge 34" monitors...

thanks


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo55*
> 
> I came from a 4770k at 4.4ghz 4.1 uncore, 16gb at 2400mhz 10-12-12-12 1t, Asus z87-c and 1070 combo which was flawless as a gaming rig. I went for a ryzen build not long after it was released only because i thought it would be a good time to upgrade and got 20% off all parts so yeah it was a cheap build. I regret selling my 4770k system because i realised after it was noticeably faster than my ryzen build. I only needed to update the bios ONCE, I also miss not having to mess with memory settings for months and months and months at a time and screwing around with cad bus settings etc etc. Only now have i got my system rock solid (1700x, x370 prime pro, 3333 c14) and its been a painful experience. If i were you id wait for Ryzen 2 to come out and see if it can actually clock better and have easier memory overclockability as my 4770k system was just set and forget and it all just worked out of the box no complaints. GL


Nahalem (1st gen) and X99 also had a lot of memory problem, give AMD a chance


----------



## hurricane28

Does anyone here has Aura lighting installed? I saw that there was a new version but it doesn't launch...
I knew Asus software is bad but this is ridiculous man.. When i try to open it it says that aura stopped working and an window pops up with log file to the Internet..


----------



## keng

None of the ASUS software works with windows10








At least not properly that is


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Does anyone here has Aura lighting installed? I saw that there was a new version but it doesn't launch...
> I knew Asus software is bad but this is ridiculous man.. When i try to open it it says that aura stopped working and an window pops up with log file to the Internet..


I can get it to launch, but it doesn't see my RAM for some reason - I have to use a really old version.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keng*
> 
> None of the ASUS software works with windows10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least not properly that is


Yeah, ridiculous man... These issues are becoming the most taxing..


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, ridiculous man... These issues are becoming the most taxing..


let me check i run it no problems day 1

upgraded from 25 to 28 version and it works same as previous one did and all before


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> let me check i run it no problems day 1
> 
> upgraded from 25 to 28 version and it works same as previous one did and all before


Weird man, this shows me even more how unstable this platform really is..


----------



## skellattarr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Does anyone here has Aura lighting installed? I saw that there was a new version but it doesn't launch...
> I knew Asus software is bad but this is ridiculous man.. When i try to open it it says that aura stopped working and an window pops up with log file to the Internet..


try Revo uninstaller to remove it then install again works for me


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skellattarr*
> 
> try Revo uninstaller to remove it then install again works for me


Already tried, didn't work..

Based on some readings over at ROG forum, its not Asus fault entirely, as expected MS has made some changes in updates which creates problems..


----------



## skellattarr

try disabling windows defender and firewall temporarily while you reinstall Aura lighting see if that works


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Already tried, didn't work..
> 
> Based on some readings over at ROG forum, its not Asus fault entirely, as expected MS has made some changes in updates which creates problems..


Im on preview windows build. MUCH MORE STABLE than 1709 try that


----------



## CDub07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> let me check i run it no problems day 1


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Weird man, this shows me even more how unstable this platform really is..


Same here. I have had my motherboard and ASUS ROG Strix GTX 1060 synced since building and no issues. Heck I even have the dreaded Corsair Link and Asus Aura both installed and still no issues. I think the biggest thing a lot of ppl do is think there computer is stable with the low voltages I see all the time and it really isn't. Some of these programs have very low level access to the hardware and that unstable OC is reeking havoc on the software and hardware.


----------



## keng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDub07*
> 
> Some of these programs have very low level access to the hardware and that unstable OC is reeking havoc on the software and hardware.


This here is true and it is key. However, that software does not run properly on windows 10


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Already tried, didn't work..
> 
> Based on some readings over at ROG forum, its not Asus fault entirely, as expected MS has made some changes in updates which creates problems..


Noticed Funny thing with my rig btw. 3466cl15 is FASTER than 3466cl14 like EVERYWHERE. Think DDR's or IMC or something just cant cope with CL14.

Ran Prime 95 for12 hours yestarday whikle at work and passed 500% memtest. Gamed 8 hours Wont get more out of this hardware no mater what volts and settings i throw at it.


----------



## ILxJUKA

Which software do you use for testing stability of RAM and/or CPU and stress test?

Which are the better one?


----------



## xsidex

[delete]


----------



## xsidex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Im on preview windows build. MUCH MORE STABLE than 1709 try that


Hey! Which branch are you in the insider previews?
I was looking forward to giving it a shot and was wondering what option did you choose when entering, "Just fixes", "active development" or "skip to the next windows release"?


----------



## xrodney

Just received AMD specific G.Skill Trident Z F4-3200C14Q-32GTZX and I must say I am impressed so far, All I had to do is to set memory speed to 3200 (rest auto) and booted right to the Windows.

I have yet to test stability, but so far it looks to be amazing kit compared to my old hynix that I could not get entirely stable on anything over 2133.

Btw, Using stock 1701 bios as with my old hynix kit my system was freezing/crashing within few minutes using last two beta bioses.


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveNoX*
> 
> Fixed mine by changing RAM voltage to 1.465. Up time: 2 weeks, doing browsing, gaming, transcoding, no hiccups.
> f43200c15d16-gtzkw
> 3200 14-14-14-28-50-307 1T GMD off
> 1.0625 vsoc


My voltage is already at max. It seems stable again. Lowered frequency 3528 > 3487 MHz. This is second time I had to lower frequency after BIOS update.


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Noticed Funny thing with my rig btw. 3466cl15 is FASTER than 3466cl14 like EVERYWHERE. Think DDR's or IMC or something just cant cope with CL14.
> 
> Ran Prime 95 for12 hours yestarday whikle at work and passed 500% memtest. Gamed 8 hours Wont get more out of this hardware no mater what volts and settings i throw at it.


Are you telling me that 3466 cl15 is faster than 3466 cl14? umm interesting...


----------



## keng

it is probably due to the *Gear Down mode*


----------



## CDub07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keng*
> 
> This here is true and it is key. However, that software does not run properly on windows 10


Again running Windows 10 since build date. No issues except the ones I induce on my own.


----------



## mtrai

Found what I was looking for...hoping the 3008 test bios will work for flash back.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Anyone able to point me to the last beta bios elmor posted for our boards. I can't seem to find and it and might of bricked my motherboard...Flash back is not working for previous bios.


I have run into those issues before when FB doesn't seem to work. Flashing back to 902 has saved me twice now. After flashing back to 902 which was originally on my board I was able to flash to any other version


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I have run into those issues before when FB doesn't seem to work. Flashing back to 902 has saved me twice now. After flashing back to 902 which was originally on my board I was able to flash to any other version


Yes, we should flash back to brick version


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I have run into those issues before when FB doesn't seem to work. Flashing back to 902 has saved me twice now. After flashing back to 902 which was originally on my board I was able to flash to any other version
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we should flash back to brick version
Click to expand...

If you don't know what you're talking about then stay out of it. After the "bricking" this was the release bios on many new CHVI Motherboards
From the first post in this thread from elmor
Quote:


> Random BIOS updating message killing boards (fixed in BIOS 0902/1001/0038 and newer)
> 
> Please update ASAP to 0902 or newer. Using this BIOS do not go above 1.20V on the CPU SOC Voltage. Before updating, restore CMOS default settings and make sure CPU SOC Voltage is below 1.0V (recommended value 0.95V), or use USB BIOS Flashback. By now this issue should be considered solved as all boards leaving the factory since March are delivered with a safe BIOS.


----------



## CDub07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrodney*
> 
> Just received AMD specific G.Skill Trident Z F4-3200C14Q-32GTZX and I must say I am impressed so far, All I had to do is to set memory speed to 3200 (rest auto) and booted right to the Windows.
> 
> I have yet to test stability, but so far it looks to be amazing kit compared to my old hynix that I could not get entirely stable on anything over 2133.
> 
> Btw, Using stock 1701 bios as with my old hynix kit my system was freezing/crashing within few minutes using last two beta bioses.


Yea Ryzen and SK Hynix have been a bear to deal with but I can stably say Im 100% stable at 3.9GHz @ 3200MHz with SK Hynix finally. The new 3008 bios has been wonderful fix all for me. I had to back down to 3.8GHz because my computer didn't like my 9.2GHz memory clock on my GTX 1060. Freaking Nvidia, I could push my gpu to 2100+ if I could give it some more juice. Need to bump my CPU core back up or maybe shoot for the elusive 4.0GHz monster that hides about in my Ryzen chip again.


----------



## xrodney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDub07*
> 
> Yea Ryzen and SK Hynix have been a bear to deal with but I can stably say Im 100% stable at 3.9GHz @ 3200MHz with SK Hynix finally. The new 3008 bios has been wonderful fix all for me. I had to back down to 3.8GHz because my computer didn't like my 9.2GHz memory clock on my GTX 1060. Freaking Nvidia, I could push my gpu to 2100+ if I could give it some more juice. Need to bump my CPU core back up or maybe shoot for the elusive 4.0GHz monster that hides about in my Ryzen chip again.


I will rather wait for Zen+ that's suppose to be coming up in February, hopefully on the 4GHz+ base clock.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xsidex*
> 
> Hey! Which branch are you in the insider previews?
> I was looking forward to giving it a shot and was wondering what option did you choose when entering, "Just fixes", "active development" or "skip to the next windows release"?


Downloaded full build on pendrive from MS. So that would be the next windows release. As My windiows is 100% gutted from any spying and sending any data out so cant use normal Windows Insider mode :]

had a look and its Insider Preview - Build 17025


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keng*
> 
> it is probably due to the *Gear Down mode*


nope dont have Geardown. My system is basically Chocking on 3466cl14. You know what im on about ?? Display driver freezes ect.. Been like that since I'w gotten this platform on Windows 7 windows creators Fall and now iniders build.

Thing is Dram calculator calculates Fast [email protected] for me not CL14. So even after like 50 hours of messing around t0 get error free cl14 its like useless in my case.

Same thing is when i set Switching frequency to manual from auto.... I loose on stability and benchmark scores.

Gotta love my 1st batch motherboard


----------



## mtrai

Anyway I edited my original post....since I found it and it was a unique issue that I did not think actually related to the C6H. I was vbios flashing and the had some weird stuff happen. Both GPUs got flashed but with wrong bios...was only flashing one...anyway it also ended up corrupting my motherboard bios somehow. Just very very strange. First time something like that happened. I have flashed my vbios many hundreds of times over the year and it was just odd

As far as flashback...the previous one I already had set up on a USB stick would not work not matter what...I even tried a couple of other ones. So I made the assumption it had to do with the last test bios we got and well it is kind of buried here but found it.

Anyhow, all back up and working everything flashed correctly and working now.


----------



## keng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> nope dont have Geardown. My system is basically Chocking on 3466cl14. You know what im on about ?? Display driver freezes ect.. Been like that since I'w gotten this platform on Windows 7 windows creators Fall and now iniders build.
> 
> Thing is Dram calculator calculates Fast [email protected] for me not CL14. So even after like 50 hours of
> 
> messing around t0 get error free cl14 its like useless in my case.
> 
> Same thing is when i set Switching frequency to manual from auto.... I loose on stability and benchmark scores.
> 
> Gotta love my 1st batch motherboard


most problems are due to windows and the way it hijacks the UEFI.
Essentially, what I did is remove the HD, and plug in a single stick of ram. It OCs no problem to its factory spec (3466). Works fine.

Next I plug in the HD, still 1 stick of ram. Boom, looping reboots.

I think the problem has to be with Windows 10 policies, including how it tests for memory, code execution, the whole secure boot nonsense.

Honestly, if you are going to use windows on this platform, I would only suggest running it from a VM in Linux


----------



## PopeBenedict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Does anyone here has Aura lighting installed? I saw that there was a new version but it doesn't launch...
> I knew Asus software is bad but this is ridiculous man.. When i try to open it it says that aura stopped working and an window pops up with log file to the Internet..


I've been using Aurora lighting since day 1 in 1403 no problem. Now on 1701 and a version released in August and still never had a single problem. Oh, btw I use Trident Z rgb syncronized with Aurora at 3200 stilt fast settings since I got this mobo 3 month ago and the lighting is flawless so far.


----------



## CDub07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keng*
> 
> most problems are due to windows and the way it hijacks the UEFI.
> Essentially, what I did is remove the HD, and plug in a single stick of ram. It OCs no problem to its factory spec (3466). Works fine.
> 
> Next I plug in the HD, still 1 stick of ram. Boom, looping reboots.
> 
> I think the problem has to be with Windows 10 policies, including how it tests for memory, code execution, the whole secure boot nonsense.
> 
> Honestly, if you are going to use windows on this platform, *I would only suggest running it from a VM in Linux*


Say what??????


----------



## keng

windows10 is nasty, and very buggy. It is annoying


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keng*
> 
> most problems are due to windows and the way it hijacks the UEFI.
> Essentially, what I did is remove the HD, and plug in a single stick of ram. It OCs no problem to its factory spec (3466). Works fine.
> 
> Next I plug in the HD, still 1 stick of ram. Boom, looping reboots.
> 
> I think the problem has to be with Windows 10 policies, including how it tests for memory, code execution, the whole secure boot nonsense.
> 
> Honestly, if you are going to use windows on this platform, I would only suggest running it from a VM in Linux


Got home and ran cl14 vs cl15


Cant see ANY of running CL14 on my setup.

Running Windows10 on virtual machine from linux ?? oO... I play forza 7 btw

Very old vid i did IN MARCH just after getting this platform running with 3950 + 3200 on Single rank Hynix

My system is well mega stable cant remember last time it crashed. Encoding videos while mining or while gaming NO PROBLEMS

Very old vid i did IN MARCH just after getting this platform running with 3950 + 3200 on Single rank Hynix that was on 0902 bios !!!



@hurricane28 as above thats what i had stable 2 in Two weeks.


----------



## Johan45

@hurricane28
If you recall that conversation we had about LN2 users and NOT needing the extra 4 pin connector. Well I did a run on the weekend and took a pic of my kill-a-watt at 560 watts, peak was 590W this was running CB R15 at 5.15GHz that 8 pin would be getting a bit warm on it's own don't you think.


----------



## lordzed83

@Johan45 if i had spare 4 pin would connect it. cause.. I can







not like it would do any good or bad anyway


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> @Johan45 if i had spare 4 pin would connect it. cause.. I can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not like it would do any good or bad anyway


Kinda like having a condom better to have it and not need it then the other way around.
For 24/7 use I would agree that it's not all that necessary but doing what I do it is which was my point with hurricane


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keng*
> 
> windows10 is nasty, and very buggy. It is annoying


LOL no it isn't.


----------



## CDub07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Got home and ran cl14 vs cl15
> 
> 
> Cant see ANY of running CL14 on my setup.
> 
> Running Windows10 on virtual machine from linux ?? oO... I play forza 7 btw
> 
> Very old vid i did IN MARCH just after getting this platform running with 3950 + 3200 on Single rank Hynix
> 
> My system is well mega stable cant remember last time it crashed. Encoding videos while mining or while gaming NO PROBLEMS
> 
> Very old vid i did IN MARCH just after getting this platform running with 3950 + 3200 on Single rank Hynix that was on 0902 bios !!!
> 
> 
> 
> @hurricane28 as above thats what i had stable 2 in Two weeks.


Same here. Since building back in August or September, The only time my computer has did a complete hard lock up is 2 days ago and I was trying to OC my gpu for max score in superposition benchmark. Windows did not like the 9.2GHz memory OC. Oh and my computer would run 3200MHz but it was after 2 or 3 training cycles which I didn't like and just kept it at 2933MHz. Me personally, if my computer has to blink on and off several times to be stable I can't really trust it. The new 3008 BIOS, I have shutdown, turned the PSU off and unplugged from the wall and this baby now boots up at 3.8GHz/3200MHz all day everyday!


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Kinda like having a condom better to have it and not need it then the other way around.
> For 24/7 use I would agree that it's not all that necessary but doing what I do it is which was my point with hurricane


Always have one in wallet. Even yho totally useless fir me as i cant have clise physical contact with other humans. But could give it to someone in need








Since i run super flower psu kinda hard 2 salvege an extra 4 pin would neec to diy one and with 205w peak iw seen on hwmno real point. I just live this board for overkill vrm. Not like pathetic gigabyte motherboards that got more leds than vrm phases lol


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

@lolerk52
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolerk52*
> 
> Anyone know what is DF Sync Flood Propagation? I got a small latency reduction by disabling it, other than that I don't what effect it has.


It's part of the AMD HyperTransport Technology

You might find these interesting :

> http://www.amd.com/en-us/innovations/software-technologies/hypertransport

> https://www.mindshare.com/files/ebooks/HyperTransport%20System%20Architecture.pdf

> https://www.hypertransport.org/


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @hurricane28
> If you recall that conversation we had about LN2 users and NOT needing the extra 4 pin connector. Well I did a run on the weekend and took a pic of my kill-a-watt at 560 watts, peak was 590W this was running CB R15 at 5.15GHz that 8 pin would be getting a bit warm on it's own don't you think.


Yes i remember, nice catch but That's total system draw.. To get accurate readings you need to measure on the socket itself. But yeah, 590 watts is asking a lot for the 8-pin connector alone.
I believe you ran an AMD Fury x in that system? That card alone draws around 100 watts and some other components will adding up. So i think your CPU only is drawing around 400 watts from the wall actually.

But the most important thing is, how many amps does your CPU draw under LN2? It also depends on what cable you are using, i know that my Seasonic X-850 had very poor power cables and i actually melted one connector the the motherboard when i was running my FX at "only" 5 GHz...

The cables that came with my Cooler Master V850 are better quality.

But for the argument, i would say that the "normal" user never actually NEED the extra 4-pin but it never hurt to install it anyway.
Under LN2 i would say yes.


----------



## Tamalero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrodney*
> 
> I will rather wait for Zen+ that's suppose to be coming up in February, hopefully on the 4GHz+ base clock.


Zen+ was never specifically said to be "released" on February as far I know. The roadmap image shows from february all the way to june.

So they could potentially release on June and still say "on time".


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Got home and ran cl14 vs cl15
> 
> 
> Cant see ANY of running CL14 on my setup.
> 
> Running Windows10 on virtual machine from linux ?? oO... I play forza 7 btw
> 
> Very old vid i did IN MARCH just after getting this platform running with 3950 + 3200 on Single rank Hynix
> 
> My system is well mega stable cant remember last time it crashed. Encoding videos while mining or while gaming NO PROBLEMS
> 
> Very old vid i did IN MARCH just after getting this platform running with 3950 + 3200 on Single rank Hynix that was on 0902 bios !!!
> 
> 
> 
> @hurricane28 as above thats what i had stable 2 in Two weeks.


Buahhhh the same!!!!!! best cl15 on copy.


----------



## h2323

Can we have the first page with Bios's updated. Tedious to go through and find where the most recent one has been released and get a link.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Major issues and solutions
> 
> *BIOS*
> 
> 0020 Test BIOS with AGESA 1.0.7.1, SIO temp offset bug is back (SHA256 405200c4e299c1eed9a0044edec9aba51f37cee1d70caabe40b9485b0604521a)
> 0052 Test BIOS, fixes the CPU Temperature offset reset after entering sleep mode (SHA256 1b6b28f4ee26c136ff129d70456bdb989c27c4860ab36448dfd72c89b7f7171e), same fix for C6H WIFI AC 9902 SHA256 000ad80b07d9b161fba456fdbd72f9e8cb0a6fe7d5f3499d5c14ab2e02df21a3
> 1501 SHA256 EDE223DC6897B7199C93D9985E28B7A2CD1B8A8DB2DCBF3D3555A521DB4F045D C6H WIFI AC 1501 SHA256 0D9F51F43AA3A56A4AC984B11A52F58451B76F8A7CCB9A04E1C3194231C9D4DA
> 9920 Cold boot fix test BIOS SHA256 968558A4710C8F8BE67FED3B6ABDF35F29A1C6FDFDC157F64895CA0E264826EE
> BIOS 1403 Bug fixes including Fan and Pump control problems. (SHA256 C4F9716046AF91D152598C6569BE76E9B20DA7FF1583D40233AB6B69C94E0A59)
> BIOS 1401 First official beta with AGESA1006 (SHA256 2A1A1882786DC340852D0A788B6A2CBA29FC1604DECF4C693AB8B9192F1F6EFA)
> BIOS 1201 Beta BIOS, no major change from 1107 except for a few bugfixes. Those who have keyboard issues in UEFI might be happy with this one (Logitech G510s confirmed working. Seems to have problems still if audio is connected to the keyboard). (SHA256 41c58b48bccc0a060d7c8df2268be4ba16aaa24ad1d6aaa326412a9d51894f5e)
> BIOS 1107 Beta BIOS based on AGESA 1004a (0081 + bugfixes). Don't flash 1106 if you find it cached somewhere, this is the fixed version. (SHA256 86d55a746584e7fcb834b09ff2e7cb82c65b0cc5ca6f6d850d58e35ecc0fe13b)
> BIOS 0083 0081 + "2T" DRAM mode. (SHA256 fd2b5f89304f4569e964b59664c979457ce7d819242e25a6b1335bfc7d22e9da)
> BIOS 0082 0081 + specific DRAM patches (SHA256 8114934108004d12b73d58524aeeb295f116c2ffd4471b8945bc6aad7fc79d3f)
> BIOS 0081 0079 + ProcODT = 53.3 ohm (SHA256 a6c33935b99ed713d3e33b7781f11b649988786f90d43b0ad46900e9c0f0be54)
> BIOS 0079 AGESA 1004a test version, with bugfixes (SHA256 b458df9664dbd2bc1430bcbb058f863c00c67ad26e60cf443177440da49f49c9)
> BIOS 1002 Fixes a few bugs in 1001. No improvement in performance or overclocking range. (SHA256 f7b37aeb8bde64797443c775e9ee1a21806e83c03c227fec3b24d7ea9d835813)
> BIOS 1001 (DRAM 1T mode) Restore defaults before flashing, or use USB BIOS Flashback. (SHA256 3dcc9644966e94877efc9cd544ad4b38125015e5dbed746b6511ba0e47cec59c)
> BIOS 0038 (DRAM 2T mode) Same as 1001 but DRAM set to 2T mode, better on some systems. (SHA256 d1db65ddb9f774c09358cc711ff29d39cd07daa9e6d6e2fea2df312556315269)
> BIOS 0902 First BIOS with fixed "BIOS updating" problems. Superseded by 1001. (SHA256 a4ecb7f4860058d851dca6feb46392742c0ab11e1dc6378e73d4e95a1f1ee39e)
> 
> Feel free to ask questions and share your experiences below. And for full disclosure I work for ROG MB R&D.


----------



## xrodney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tamalero*
> 
> Zen+ was never specifically said to be "released" on February as far I know. The roadmap image shows from february all the way to june.
> 
> So they could potentially release on June and still say "on time".


Well, according to few webs, it was confirmed by AMD coming in Q1.


----------



## Tamalero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrodney*
> 
> Well, according to few webs, it was confirmed by AMD coming in Q1.


Can you please say the definition of Q1?









Remember that for AMD the quarters are January 1 to April 1.

So still no confirmation for it to be february.
Could be of course.


----------



## WarpenN1

My new 1800x that I bought in black friday is still pre 25 week processor. I didn't really pay attention until now 1718sut X_X I wonder how big has Ryzen's stock been. :X


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDub07*
> 
> Yea Ryzen and SK Hynix have been a bear to deal with but I can stably say Im 100% stable at 3.9GHz @ 3200MHz with SK Hynix finally. The new 3008 bios has been wonderful fix all for me. I had to back down to 3.8GHz because my computer didn't like my 9.2GHz memory clock on my GTX 1060. Freaking Nvidia, I could push my gpu to 2100+ if I could give it some more juice. Need to bump my CPU core back up or maybe shoot for the elusive 4.0GHz monster that hides about in my Ryzen chip again.


Hi Mate

Looking at trying this 3008 bios. CAn you tell me what Hynix Memory you have? I have the Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 16GB and they have been a real pain to get stable even @3000Mhz with Bios 1701 so thinking of giving the 3008 ago.

Cheers


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @hurricane28
> If you recall that conversation we had about LN2 users and NOT needing the extra 4 pin connector. Well I did a run on the weekend and took a pic of my kill-a-watt at 560 watts, peak was 590W this was running CB R15 at 5.15GHz that 8 pin would be getting a bit warm on it's own don't you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i remember, nice catch but That's total system draw.. To get accurate readings you need to measure on the socket itself. But yeah, 590 watts is asking a lot for the 8-pin connector alone.
> I believe you ran an AMD Fury x in that system? That card alone draws around 100 watts and some other components will adding up. So i think your CPU only is drawing around 400 watts from the wall actually.
> 
> But the most important thing is, how many amps does your CPU draw under LN2? It also depends on what cable you are using, i know that my Seasonic X-850 had very poor power cables and i actually melted one connector the the motherboard when i was running my FX at "only" 5 GHz...
> 
> The cables that came with my Cooler Master V850 are better quality.
> 
> But for the argument, i would say that the "normal" user never actually NEED the extra 4-pin but it never hurt to install it anyway.
> Under LN2 i would say yes.
Click to expand...

I realize that you're conceding but why you gotta be so argumentative. The context was people running LN2 don't even need it. Oh and total system at idle under "normal" voltage is well under 100W that's not just the FURY do you even try to verify what you say? That's what started this in the first place.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Noticed Funny thing with my rig btw. 3466cl15 is FASTER than 3466cl14 like EVERYWHERE. Think DDR's or IMC or something just cant cope with CL14.
> 
> Ran Prime 95 for12 hours yestarday whikle at work and passed 500% memtest. Gamed 8 hours Wont get more out of this hardware no mater what volts and settings i throw at it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Are you telling me that 3466 cl15 is faster than 3466 cl14? umm interesting...


It depends on the memory
3466 C15 (preset) UEFI 9920



3466MHz 14-13-13-26-44-1T UEFI 3008



HCI Pro 1600%


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I have run into those issues before when FB doesn't seem to work. Flashing back to 902 has saved me twice now. After flashing back to 902 which was originally on my board I was able to flash to any other version


+rep
I was not aware, thank you!


----------



## keng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I realize that you're conceding but why you gotta be so argumentative. The context was people running LN2 don't even need it. Oh and total system at idle under "normal" voltage is well under 100W that's not just the FURY do you even try to verify what you say? That's what started this in the first place.


You should most definitely plug in the 4 pin molex if there is one as on the zenith board. I am running 4x gpus and if I don't, systemis as wobbly as a teenager drinking Bud Light.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> It depends on the memory
> 3466 C15 (preset) UEFI 9920
> 
> 
> 
> 3466MHz 14-13-13-26-44-1T UEFI 3008
> 
> 
> 
> HCI Pro 1600%
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep
> I was not aware, thank you!


What is your dram voltage set to in the bios?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> What is your dram voltage set to in the bios?


1.42v in bios. Same for both 9920 and 3008.
If you're curious about anything else

39253466nogeardown_setting.txt 19k .txt file


----------



## Cpt Phasma

Is there any way to tell (like from the serial/part # on the side of the box) which BIOS the board comes shipped with by any chance? Of course I'll be updating to latest BIOS but I was just curious.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt Phasma*
> 
> Is there any way to tell (like from the serial/part # on the side of the box) which BIOS the board comes shipped with by any chance? Of course I'll be updating to latest BIOS but I was just curious.


Between CPU and Memory look on the ID sticker on mobo, last four digits are Bios mobo came with.
Info is not on packaging.


----------



## Cpt Phasma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Between CPU and Memory look on the ID sticker on mobo, last four digits are Bios mobo came with.
> Info is not on packaging.


Rep +









Man those letters/numbers are tiny







As if my eyes aren't bad enough lol...

What set of numbers should I be looking at?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt Phasma*
> 
> Rep +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man those letters/numbers are tiny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As if my eyes aren't bad enough lol...
> 
> What set of numbers should I be looking at?


The very last four on the right


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Hi Mate
> 
> Looking at trying this 3008 bios. CAn you tell me what Hynix Memory you have? I have the Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 16GB and they have been a real pain to get stable even @3000Mhz with Bios 1701 so thinking of giving the 3008 ago.
> 
> Cheers


Same memory and same problem. Still not 3200mhz stable. Not dedicated enough to try every setting...but nothing "easy stable." 3008 bios. Don't bother yet.


----------



## pez

I haven't seen temps over 60C when I was running 1.35v on my chip....so what are the maximum temps and volts that are recommended for 24/7 use?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> It's official liquid metal is 15c better than ordinary thermal paste -,- I've re-applied kryonaut thermal paste at least 4 times already and with two different liquid loops...
> 
> Temps have been shooting up to the roof with kryonaut... have to test it with pea method later this week but now this doesn't look too good.
> 
> And I don't even know if it would even be worth to move from kraken x62/water ultimate 3.0 to the EKWB's p360.
> 
> 180 watts heat dissipation should not even be slightest of challenge for 280mm rad not to mention to 360mm rad .................. annoying.


CLU is great, but I'd never use it outside of delidding purposes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I want to make the jump back to AMD, but keep talking myself out of it as far as performance upgrade goes. Reading and watching comparisons between what I have and Ryzen I'm not getting a warm fuzzy to spend money on the change.
> 
> Has anyone here jumped from an Intel 4770k or 4790k setup to a Ryzen build? Your thoughts?
> 
> Thank you


I went from 4790k -> 7700K -> to the 1700 + C6H. I know the performance of Ryzen is more akin to Haswell, but I wanted to give Ryzen (AMD) a chance. After the BS (IMHO) Intel pulled with 'Z370' and CFL needing a new chipset essentially pushed me to that point. Personal battles and principles aside, though...

I'm having similar pains as the others below getting my Hynix RAM to cooperate and I think it's the reason I was seeing instability and flat-out crashes. I'm going to play with the B-die RAM I'm getting tomorrow and throughout my weekend so that I can make a better decision on whether I made a 'mistake' or not....however, I have to say I advise anyone looking for a quick and dirty build with easy OC'ing to expect some disappointment. I went into this build knowing to expect some quirks and some frustrations and annoyances, so I'm not disappointed or frustrated to the point of abadnonment.

I've yet to have any weird bootloop or non-boot issues, so I'm happy enough with that aspect. I'm far from a pro at the Ryzen platform, but I'd be happy to answer any questions that you might have.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Does anyone here has Aura lighting installed? I saw that there was a new version but it doesn't launch...
> I knew Asus software is bad but this is ridiculous man.. When i try to open it it says that aura stopped working and an window pops up with log file to the Internet..


I couldn't get mine to work the first time I used it, but after a reboot (or a crash) I loaded it up and it worked. However, I'm only using it for the onboard RGB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrodney*
> 
> Just received AMD specific G.Skill Trident Z F4-3200C14Q-32GTZX and I must say I am impressed so far, All I had to do is to set memory speed to 3200 (rest auto) and booted right to the Windows.
> 
> I have yet to test stability, but so far it looks to be amazing kit compared to my old hynix that I could not get entirely stable on anything over 2133.
> 
> Btw, Using stock 1701 bios as with my old hynix kit my system was freezing/crashing within few minutes using last two beta bioses.


Also on 1701 here. What types of crashes were you seeing? I personally was getting crashes that I couldn't faithfully reproduce. I've been playing a lot of Fortnite lately and my crashes essentially came down to reboots with no BSOD. Event viewer actually isn't producing an error message, so my gut feeling is that it's the 'new' PSU.

I think I've narrowed it down to GPU drivers or a PSU issue. I rolled back GPU drivers and was not able to get the crash again, but it was so random that it really could be the PSU still. I need to do more testing this weekend to really be sure. My system is completely stock and RAM is at 2133MHz ATM, so hoping to get to the bottom of this by the end of the weekend.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Hi Mate
> 
> Looking at trying this 3008 bios. CAn you tell me what Hynix Memory you have? I have the Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 16GB and they have been a real pain to get stable even @3000Mhz with Bios 1701 so thinking of giving the 3008 ago.
> 
> Cheers


I have the CL15 version and having issues too (see above), but not sure I can really blame my RAM yet. I'll definitely report back my results after testing new RAM (and then PSU if I still get crashes). Using a Beta BIOS is my last resort, but I'm not against it if it's what gets me 24/7 stability.


----------



## Cpt Phasma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> The very last four on the right


More rep for you!









OK, it was hard on my eyes but the last four numbers are 1002...


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Same memory and same problem. Still not 3200mhz stable. Not dedicated enough to try every setting...but nothing "easy stable." 3008 bios. Don't bother yet.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Same memory and same problem. Still not 3200mhz stable. Not dedicated enough to try every setting...but nothing "easy stable." 3008 bios. Don't bother yet.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I haven't seen temps over 60C when I was running 1.35v on my chip....so what are the maximum temps and volts that are recommended for 24/7 use?
> CLU is great, but I'd never use it outside of delidding purposes.
> I went from 4790k -> 7700K -> to the 1700 + C6H. I know the performance of Ryzen is more akin to Haswell, but I wanted to give Ryzen (AMD) a chance. After the BS (IMHO) Intel pulled with 'Z370' and CFL needing a new chipset essentially pushed me to that point. Personal battles and principles aside, though...
> 
> I'm having similar pains as the others below getting my Hynix RAM to cooperate and I think it's the reason I was seeing instability and flat-out crashes. I'm going to play with the B-die RAM I'm getting tomorrow and throughout my weekend so that I can make a better decision on whether I made a 'mistake' or not....however, I have to say I advise anyone looking for a quick and dirty build with easy OC'ing to expect some disappointment. I went into this build knowing to expect some quirks and some frustrations and annoyances, so I'm not disappointed or frustrated to the point of abadnonment.
> 
> I've yet to have any weird bootloop or non-boot issues, so I'm happy enough with that aspect. I'm far from a pro at the Ryzen platform, but I'd be happy to answer any questions that you might have.
> I couldn't get mine to work the first time I used it, but after a reboot (or a crash) I loaded it up and it worked. However, I'm only using it for the onboard RGB.
> Also on 1701 here. What types of crashes were you seeing? I personally was getting crashes that I couldn't faithfully reproduce. I've been playing a lot of Fortnite lately and my crashes essentially came down to reboots with no BSOD. Event viewer actually isn't producing an error message, so my gut feeling is that it's the 'new' PSU.
> 
> I think I've narrowed it down to GPU drivers or a PSU issue. I rolled back GPU drivers and was not able to get the crash again, but it was so random that it really could be the PSU still. I need to do more testing this weekend to really be sure. My system is completely stock and RAM is at 2133MHz ATM, so hoping to get to the bottom of this by the end of the weekend.
> I have the CL15 version and having issues too (see above), but not sure I can really blame my RAM yet. I'll definitely report back my results after testing new RAM (and then PSU if I still get crashes). Using a Beta BIOS is my last resort, but I'm not against it if it's what gets me 24/7 stability.


Going to hangon to my Hynix till next bios drops and see if I can get to the specified speeds of 3200Mhmz without issues. If there still problematic I could probably sell them for the same price I purchased them as memory has nearly doubled in price in the last 6 months and that RAM will probably scream on the intel platform. Prob pick up G-Skill 3200 flareX kit. I'm going to try 3008 and report back if I can find stability at the rams advertised speed (3200Mhz, 16,18,18,18,36). I have them running now at 3066Mhz (16,18,18,18,54) on 1.4v on the 1701 bios and I don't have any stability issues whilst gaming although there not 100% stable when stress testing.


----------



## Yviena

I noticed that disabling DF Sync flood propagation decreased my latency a bit. Does anyone know what it does?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Going to hangon to my Hynix till next bios drops and see if I can get to the specified speeds of 3200Mhmz without issues. If there still problematic I could probably sell them for the same price I purchased them as memory has nearly doubled in price in the last 6 months and that RAM will probably scream on the intel platform. Prob pick up G-Skill 3200 flareX kit. I'm going to try 3008 and report back if I can find stability at the rams advertised speed (3200Mhz, 16,18,18,18,36). I have them running now at 3066Mhz (16,18,18,18,54) on 1.4v on the 1701 bios and I don't have any stability issues whilst gaming although there not 100% stable when stress testing.


Yeah, I have almost the opposite experience (stable in stress-testing--Aida64, Prime95, Time Spy, etc.) but I get my crashes while gaming. This is pointing more and more at a bad PSU, but nonetheless I'll report back my findings as well. Thanks for the input







.


----------



## bavarianblessed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt Phasma*
> 
> More rep for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, it was hard on my eyes but the last four numbers are 1002...


Mine has a sticker on the NIC, came with 0902


----------



## Cpt Phasma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Between CPU and Memory look on the ID sticker on mobo, last four digits are Bios mobo came with.
> Info is not on packaging.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*
> 
> Mine has a sticker on the NIC, came with 0902


I'm not sure those were numbers The Sandman was talking about...he said between the CPU and memory, and sure enough there's this thin white sticker with a bunch of numbers and a barcode on it. The last four numbers on the far right of this barcode sticker are 1002 for me.


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt Phasma*
> 
> I'm not sure those were numbers The Sandman was talking about...he said between the CPU and memory, and sure enough there's this thin white sticker with a bunch of numbers and a barcode on it. The last four numbers on the far right of this barcode sticker are 1002 for me.


Both solution is correct. Mine is 0702 (first batch)


----------



## mito1172

elmor was gone again 3008 beta bios left


----------



## edwinplt

So they released a beta bios as a final release after around two weeks....

So what was done in those weeks?


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Version 3008
> 2017/12/137.38 MBytes
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 3008
> Update to AGESA 1071 for new upcoming processors.


uhm - so it is the EXACT same binary as beta?


----------



## BoMbY

Probably. I was hoping for something like AGESA 1.0.7.2b.


----------



## Anty

Ok - just did files compare - beta and official are exactly the same.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Ok - just did files compare - beta and official are exactly the same.


Thanks man! You saved me time!







+rep


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edwinplt*
> 
> So they released a beta bios as a final release after around two weeks....
> 
> So what was done in those weeks?


no sound


----------



## Randa71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edwinplt*
> 
> So they released a beta bios as a final release after around two weeks....
> 
> So what was done in those weeks?


nice question....


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edwinplt*
> 
> So they released a beta bios as a final release after around two weeks....
> 
> So what was done in those weeks?


The aanswer ist most likely: testing.


----------



## Disassociative

Well that's great. I mean it's mostly stable but there are still minor annoying things like P-State OCing in AMD CBS not working properly or sleep mode resetting my multiplier to stock before rebooting Windows.


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randa71*
> 
> nice question....


Probably tested the stability of the beta version.


----------



## zulex

When Elmor released AGESA 1072a beta bios, there was a serious CPU ratio issue. (I was the first one to report it)
And Elmor said that issue was due to AGESA 1072a.
But now look, Biostar and Gigabyte released their AGESA 1072a bios without that issue.


----------



## Randa71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> Probably tested the stability of the beta version.


I hope...

for those who have tried this version, is it stable?


----------



## edwinplt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> The aanswer ist most likely: testing.


It seems like they didnt find any issues then, at least they didnt fix any


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> CLU is great, but I'd never use it outside of delidding purposes.


I used Thermal Grizzly's Conductonaut









But I've been couple of month hitting temps as high as 80C with 1.4v llc4 with kryonaut... Before when all the temps problem began I used Conductonaut and it was impossible for temps to reach 80c even with 1.45v... Temps were ALWAYS under 80c no matter the ambient temp... and with 1.4v I could even use silent mode for my fans and it maxed out at 75c









Only variable's that has been changed is CPU and thermal paste. I have tested up to 3 times spread method, pea method 1 time and it doesn't seem to make my temps right:/


----------



## Gilgam3sh

anyone else experienced error code C0 now and then after reboot it freezes at C0, need to reboot again to boot normal to windows... bios 1701.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilgam3sh*
> 
> anyone else experienced error code C0 now and then after reboot it freezes at C0, need to reboot again to boot normal to windows... bios 1701.


Same bios as you and I'm not getting that. C0 means I believe something up with your CPU. Did you recently flash to 1701? Did you clear CMOS? I used to get that C0 on my previous mobo (Taichi) but never on this one.


----------



## LG25

I used to get it from time to time when I used 1701, but never since flashing to 3008. I changed from 3200 to 3333 at the same time, so I can't say for certain it was BIOS and not settings though. 3008 is far more stable in my case. It survives power being removed now. Before, if I unplugged the PC (I have a UPS, so it didn't happen often).. it would fuss about starting, sometimes starting at 2133 or not starting at all (error code C0 sometimes, among others).. but not since 3008.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LG25*
> 
> I used to get it from time to time when I used 1701, but never since flashing to 3008. I changed from 3200 to 3333 at the same time, so I can't say for certain it was BIOS and not settings though. 3008 is far more stable in my case. It survives power being removed now. Before, if I unplugged the PC (I have a UPS, so it didn't happen often).. it would fuss about starting, sometimes starting at 2133 or not starting at all (error code C0 sometimes, among others).. but not since 3008.


So the latest bios found on Asus site you think solved the cold boot issue? I'm still experiencing that issue as you described in 1701. If i remove the power cable from PSU or turn the PSU off it goes through some memory training nonsense on the next cold boot up.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yviena*
> 
> I noticed that disabling DF Sync flood propagation decreased my latency a bit. Does anyone know what it does?


Suggest to actually read some of the content in this tread before asking








Already replied to that question like few posts before yours
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> @lolerk52
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolerk52*
> 
> Anyone know what is DF Sync Flood Propagation? I got a small latency reduction by disabling it, other than that I don't what effect it has.
> 
> 
> 
> It's part of the AMD HyperTransport Technology
> 
> You might find these interesting :
> 
> > http://www.amd.com/en-us/innovations/software-technologies/hypertransport
> 
> > https://www.mindshare.com/files/ebooks/HyperTransport%20System%20Architecture.pdf
> 
> > https://www.hypertransport.org/
Click to expand...


----------



## Randa71

it's always a shame: with new bios 3008 boot sequence is yellow red YELLOW RED white and green. It's the same with ram set at 2133...
with bios 1701 was YELLOW RED WHITE and GREEN...
a new fake boot....greetings to AMD and Asus.
my ram is: Kingston HyperX KHX2400C15/8G


----------



## ILxJUKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disassociative*
> 
> Well that's great. I mean it's mostly stable but there are still minor annoying things like P-State OCing in AMD CBS not working properly or sleep mode resetting my multiplier to stock before rebooting Windows.


What about EC sensor?
Fan and aio pump stuck during stress test...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ILxJUKA*
> 
> What about EC sensor?
> Fan and aio pump stuck during stress test...


BIOS reset is your best bet. I am having no issues anymore since i did an complete reset.


----------



## hurricane28

New X370 chipset driver btw: http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064


----------



## Particle

Anyone know how to get an accurate temperature reading on the Crosshair VI Hero? It's always ambiguous if the value I'm seeing is the "real" or "raw" value since we have this weird offset thing going on with Ryzen. Is the ROG app real?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> Anyone know how to get an accurate temperature reading on the Crosshair VI Hero? It's always ambiguous if the value I'm seeing is the "real" or "raw" value since we have this weird offset thing going on with Ryzen. Is the ROG app real?


There is no way of accurately getting voltage or tempo readings due to the cheapo sensors on this board..
Your best luck is to mount your own thermal probes like i did. I kinda gave up on voltage readings as they are all over the place and not remotely accurate.


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> New X370 chipset driver btw: http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064


Thanks for the heads up, mate! +rep


----------



## Ryoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randa71*
> 
> it's always a shame: with new bios 3008 boot sequence is yellow red YELLOW RED white and green. It's the same with ram set at 2133...
> with bios 1701 was YELLOW RED WHITE and GREEN...
> a new fake boot....greetings to AMD and Asus.
> my ram is: Kingston HyperX KHX2400C15/8G


what do you mean by fake boot?

i think the sequence of Q-LED "yellow red yellow red" is relate to AMD memory training.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, mate! +rep


NP man, thnx


----------



## Randa71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryoz*
> 
> what do you mean by fake boot?
> 
> i think the sequence of Q-LED "yellow red yellow red" is relate to AMD memory training.


Thank you for your attention and answer.
I mean that with bios 1701 q led sequence was yellow red white and green...not yellow red yellow red (two times, but motherboard doesn't switch off and on) white and green. Is this normal?
i've also tried to rollback to bios 1701 with USB BIOS Flashback but it doesn't work: blu light blinks for 5 seconds and stop. blu light remains on. no more blinking...
My usb storage device it's always the same, the file is named C6H.CAP the file it's in the root of the storage but it doesn't work.
I've also tried with another usb storage device but the result it's the same. USB storage is formatted with FAT32. i don't know what's the problem


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> New X370 chipset driver btw: http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064


installed we will see what it does


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> installed we will see what it does


Well, for me it made my Windows feel snappier and more responsive.

Still waiting for the new 'stable" BIOS release man... This takes too long imo man...


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well, for me it made my Windows feel snappier and more responsive.
> 
> Still waiting for the new 'stable" BIOS release man... This takes too long imo man...


i sonsider 3008 VERY STABLE


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> i sonsider 3008 VERY STABLE


Really? What did it solve for you? Did you get any gains in overclocking or stability?


----------



## NFHSMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> installed we will see what it does


I tried to install them, but the installation is extracted and remains running, but nothing else is happening.


----------



## NFHSMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> New X370 chipset driver btw: http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> installed we will see what it does


I tried to install them, but the installation is extracted and remains running, but nothing else is happening.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFHSMatrix*
> 
> I tried to install them, but the installation is extracted and remains running, but nothing else is happening.


Weird, installs on my PC just fine.

Try run it again.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFHSMatrix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> installed we will see what it does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to install them, but the installation is extracted and remains running, but nothing else is happening.
Click to expand...

I had the same
What i did to resolve was this :
* Delete AMD folder from C:\
* Restart system cose the Setup from new version stalled
* Back into windows i restarted the installer with admin rights
* After finishing instalation... reboot system
* It worked


----------



## NFHSMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFHSMatrix*
> 
> I tried to install them, but the installation is extracted and remains running, but nothing else is happening.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Weird, installs on my PC just fine.
> 
> Try run it again.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> I had the same
> What i did to resolve was this :
> * Delete AMD folder from C:\
> * Restart system cose the Setup from new version stalled
> * Back into windows i restarted the installer with admin rights
> * After finishing instalation... reboot system
> * It worked


I was not sure why the program did not work and I saw that it led me directly from C: \ AMD
so I post to see if anyone had a similar problem.
I'll try now and then I'll see what's going on.

The installation works normally now. Thank you for the quick response and guidance, sir DarkLordThe1st


----------



## Tamalero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> I used Thermal Grizzly's Conductonaut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I've been couple of month hitting temps as high as 80C with 1.4v llc4 with kryonaut... Before when all the temps problem began I used Conductonaut and it was impossible for temps to reach 80c even with 1.45v... Temps were ALWAYS under 80c no matter the ambient temp... and with 1.4v I could even use silent mode for my fans and it maxed out at 75c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only variable's that has been changed is CPU and thermal paste. I have tested up to 3 times spread method, pea method 1 time and it doesn't seem to make my temps right:/


Dont these products degrade some metals?
Could it be degrading your heatsink?


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tamalero*
> 
> Dont these products degrade some metals?
> Could it be degrading your heatsink?


No, I tested with my water ultimate 3.0, and I got my x62 RMA'd (NZXT warranty and customer support is top notch







) so no way it could be affecting now D

Main point liquid metal is actually a lot better, I believe in my own observation and not some thermal paste benchmarks.









There because main variable that changed was thermal paste :/


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFHSMatrix*
> 
> I tried to install them, but the installation is extracted and remains running, but nothing else is happening.


AMD driver packages can be extracted using 7zip. Kill the existing installation process in Task Manager then extract and install.


----------



## Tamalero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> No, I tested with my water ultimate 3.0, and I got my x62 RMA'd (NZXT warranty and customer support is top notch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) so no way it could be affecting now D
> 
> Main point liquid metal is actually a lot better, I believe in my own observation and not some thermal paste benchmarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There because main variable that changed was thermal paste :/


Oh no, I was just wondering if there was a chance the metal liquid actually damaged part of your heatsink, hence why you wee not getting full contact and thus the temps all over the place.

But It seems they actually are a lot better with the liquid metal right?


----------



## Gilgam3sh

flashed 3008 bios and it seems that C0 error code is gone (will give it a few days) but I don't know if this is a bios problem or bios setting but HWinfo is showing 4GHz but windows task manager shows 4.68GHz...previously they showed same speed.


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tamalero*
> 
> Oh no, I was just wondering if there was a chance the metal liquid actually damaged part of your heatsink, hence why you wee not getting full contact and thus the temps all over the place.
> 
> But It seems they actually are a lot better with the liquid metal right?


Yeah I think so but I have to still examine closer.

First I though that It would be because of degraded metal and or copper but that's out of equation now because I've got brand new Ryzen and brand new liquid cooler but temps shoot through the roof at 1.43v llc4 (about 85c or over)


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Really? What did it solve for you? Did you get any gains in overclocking or stability?


from super stable im up on super stable







Pc boots up from cold better thats it. eeee SoC needs less volts.
What can one expect when is hardware limited ??


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFHSMatrix*
> 
> I was not sure why the program did not work and I saw that it led me directly from C: \ AMD
> so I post to see if anyone had a similar problem.
> I'll try now and then I'll see what's going on.
> 
> The installation works normally now. Thank you for the quick response and guidance, sir DarkLordThe1st


Most welcome


----------



## Particle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> There is no way of accurately getting voltage or tempo readings due to the cheapo sensors on this board..
> Your best luck is to mount your own thermal probes like i did. I kinda gave up on voltage readings as they are all over the place and not remotely accurate.


The temperature sensor and decoder is in the CPU die itself instead of on the board, so I'm not sure how that comes into play exactly. I did consider drilling a hole into the IHS and potting a thermocouple in there though.


----------



## datonyb

same issue here

the chipset driver pack started install and just closed its own installer window

no new sub folder in the amd folder on c drive

yesterdays new radeon folder is there

me thinks the new chipset driver has a buggy installer then







well done amd......................

im not going to manual install it ,if they mucked up the installer who knows what else is buggy in the chipset driver pack


----------



## Amir007

Did Asus pull their new 3008 bios from their website? It was sure there this morning....I just got home from work and now can't find it.


----------



## Ryoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randa71*
> 
> Thank you for your attention and answer.
> I mean that with bios 1701 q led sequence was yellow red white and green...not yellow red yellow red (two times, but motherboard doesn't switch off and on) white and green. Is this normal?
> i've also tried to rollback to bios 1701 with USB BIOS Flashback but it doesn't work: blu light blinks for 5 seconds and stop. blu light remains on. no more blinking...
> My usb storage device it's always the same, the file is named C6H.CAP the file it's in the root of the storage but it doesn't work.
> I've also tried with another usb storage device but the result it's the same. USB storage is formatted with FAT32. i don't know what's the problem


normal i think, i don't mind the Q-LED sequence as long as it solved the cold boot issue.

about usb flash back, ur usb need to in mbr, it cannot work with gpt.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilgam3sh*
> 
> flashed 3008 bios and it seems that C0 error code is gone (will give it a few days) but I don't know if this is a bios problem or bios setting but HWinfo is showing 4GHz but windows task manager shows 4.68GHz...previously they showed same speed.


regarding the incorrect cpu speed in windows task manager, it is a bug with bios 3008.


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Did Asus pull their new 3008 bios from their website? It was sure there this morning....I just got home from work and now can't find it.


Still there - look under win 10.


----------



## CeltPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Still there - look under win 10.


I just checked, and do not see the 3008 bios either, the latest listed at the moment is 1701.


----------



## 1nterceptor

No need to manually install anything, simply delete the existing "AMD" folder and extract the installer again using "Run as administrator"...


----------



## Ryoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Did Asus pull their new 3008 bios from their website? It was sure there this morning....I just got home from work and now can't find it.


https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/

still available, look under windows 10 64bit.


----------



## MNMadman

lol

3008 is available on the 32-bit pages, but not on the 64-bit pages.


----------



## LG25

So, you're using 3008? If yes, then I'd clear CMOS (button on rear panel) before (re)flashing, then again after (that's what I hear, but I only did it before this time around. I left my old settings for 3200 cl14 in at first, but kept getting errors if I lost power, and sometimes if I didn't lose power.. just leaving it overnight. So, then I cleared CMOS, entered settings I got from 1usmus (he has the same MOBO / CPU / and Mem).. and it's working fine ever since at 3333 cl14. I pulled the plug, and it reboots fine after. No more problems since.

If your still using 1701, I'd give it a try.
P.S. I didn't get it from AMD's site.. it wasn't in the list for my board. I forgot to mention I have the Wifi variant, and these BIOS are different apparently. BIOS 3008 only appeared recently (wasn't there 3 days ago). I used a link from this forum somewhere, now I can't remember where I got it, and it's a tiny bit smaller than the one currently posted on AMD. I'm afraid to reflash since this thing's working great.


----------



## Cpt Phasma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LG25*
> 
> So, you're using 3008? If yes, then I'd clear CMOS (button on rear panel) before (re)flashing, then again after (that's what I hear, but I only did it before this time around. I left my old settings for 3200 cl14 in at first, but kept getting errors if I lost power, and sometimes if I didn't lose power.. just leaving it overnight. So, then I cleared CMOS, entered settings I got from 1usmus (he has the same MOBO / CPU / and Mem).. and it's working fine ever since at 3333 cl14. I pulled the plug, and it reboots fine after. No more problems since.
> 
> If your still using 1701, I'd give it a try.
> P.S. I didn't get it from AMD's site.. it wasn't in the list for my board. I forgot to mention I have the Wifi variant, and these BIOS are different apparently. BIOS 3008 only appeared recently (wasn't there 3 days ago). I used a link from this forum somewhere, now I can't remember where I got it, and it's a tiny bit smaller than the one currently posted on AMD. I'm afraid to reflash since this thing's working great.


Well, you know what they say, "if it ain't broke, don't fix it"









Quick (newbie) question: I plan on leaving everything *gasp* stock on my Ryzen build for a while, so everytime a new BIOS comes out, do I have to clear CMOS and everything before updating the BIOS or does having to do that only apply to overclocking?


----------



## mito1172

@elmor 3008 bios has been wonderful 3200 MHz cold boot no thanks


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Did Asus pull their new 3008 bios from their website? It was sure there this morning....I just got home from work and now can't find it.


Here it is


----------



## Ryoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt Phasma*
> 
> Quick (newbie) question: I plan on leaving everything *gasp* stock on my Ryzen build for a while, so everytime a new BIOS comes out, do I have to clear CMOS and everything before updating the BIOS or does having to do that only apply to overclocking?


Always clear CMOS before and after flashing bios.


----------



## CDub07

Is this the exact same BIOS Elmor uploaded a few days ago? Was anything modified after that file?


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFHSMatrix*
> 
> I was not sure why the program did not work and I saw that it led me directly from C: \ AMD
> so I post to see if anyone had a similar problem.
> I'll try now and then I'll see what's going on.
> 
> The installation works normally now. Thank you for the quick response and guidance, sir DarkLordThe1st


Hey!!!this worked like butter here...thanks a lot


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Yeah I think so but I have to still examine closer.
> 
> First I though that It would be because of degraded metal and or copper but that's out of equation now because I've got brand new Ryzen and brand new liquid cooler but temps shoot through the roof at 1.43v llc4 (about 85c or over)


Update to that, Now I started to notice a bit better temps (2-4c) that it has been couple of days with pea method but still many degrees higher than with liquid.

I started to notice this when I looked hwmonitor max temps as I kept my Fans maxed out at 1.43v that my temps didn't go over 70c(73c) in prime95 anymore and stayed just about 68c degrees. Same thing did not happen with spread method, at least I didn't notice any change in temps after couple of day. What are you guys thoughs? And that's with GPU mining Zcash at 78C so ambient temps have been about the same.

And as when I had my windows open today as there is freezing outside and my room was starting to get really warm, my CPU temps with maxed out fans at 1.43v decreased from 68c to 64c. It's seems to get more responsive to ambient cooler temps versus just applied thermal paste, this could be placebo effect but I think I'm starting to really notice improvements with temp responsiveness.


----------



## mito1172

G.SKILL Flare X DDR4-3200Mhz C14 16GB (2x8GB) DUAL (14-14-14-34) 1.35V Memory auto 16 16 16 39 3200 MHz working Is it good for me to do this (c14)?


----------



## Tamalero

Hey guys, question!

Is there any tool that checks threadripper and ryzen temps (tcore) and others that do not need admin access and can be run safely at the start?

Because almost all the programs I know now require admin access and I only want to monitor some of my temps. I do not need to know how the 10000's of motherboard sensors are doing (like HWinfo).

I just want something light that can show these in my taskbar icons area.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tamalero*
> 
> Hey guys, question!
> 
> Is there any tool that checks threadripper and ryzen temps (tcore) and others that do not need admin access and can be run safely at the start?
> 
> Because almost all the programs I know now require admin access and I only want to monitor some of my temps. I do not need to know how the 10000's of motherboard sensors are doing (like HWinfo).
> 
> I just want something light that can show these in my taskbar icons area.


Core Temp: http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/


----------



## LG25

It's recommended pretty strongly and considered mandatory by many, and I would personally get into the habit of doing it every time you flash / reflash. It's simple to do, you just hold the "Clear CMOS" button (round arrow icon on the back of the PC above the Wifi / USB) ..hold it until it starts flashing slowly, then it will stop. Done. Then flash your new / old BIOS. Then it's been recommended by some to do the CMOS reset again right after. You should also have a flash drive formatted to FAT32 in the USB slot labeled "BIOS". Copy your BIOS files that you download (extract them first) and don't delete the old ones. You can leave the latest one along with the previous working BIOS in the root directory and put the older ones in a folder if you want, to make things neater. This USB is also where it saves profiles. The third use for this is outputting your settings.. Have you ever seen one of these settings text files ? (I put one of mine below as an attachment) ..You can output these to the USB as well. You save it in the same area as the profiles, but instead of saving it as a profile number (I think there are 6 or 8 slots).. you can choose "Save to USB" or something to that effect. It writes one of these text settings files you can read easier. It's also good if you get one from someone else with the same memory (and size sticks) that shares one of these with you. Just print it so you can read it while you're in the BIOS. Also good to keep your own in case you have a problem later. I hope this helps you out.

Example settings for my F4-3200C14D-32GTZR memory (2x16 GB sticks (RGB)) running at 3333 cl14 ....

3333from1usmus.txt 5k .txt file


----------



## Tamalero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Core Temp: http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/


It seems to ask for Administrative rights on run as well.

Unless there is an option that specifically needs admin rights but can be disabled?


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mito1172*
> 
> Here it is


Thanks all for your responses. I actually figured it on my own. Asus has the file uploaded only if you choose 32-bit OS 10...Which is kind of funny bcuz out of millions win10 pc's how many do you think are 32bit? Exactly!!! Asus is notorious making these type of mishaps time to time. I have a feeling they are too busy thinking forward and not being present sometimes.

On the other hand, I had no issues installing new AMD chipset drivers after I flashed to 3008. (Cold boot is gone baby - yay) All i did was I uninstalled my current AMD chipset drivers, rebooted and reinstalled and rebooted. First obvious thing I noticed about these chipsets is in the Ryzen power options>Advanced settings>Processor power mgmt>Minimum processor state is now set to 90%. On idle my vcore can drop down below 1.000 Vcore but my clock speed remains at x37 multi and jumping to 41multi with a vcore as high as 1.508v. Of course, I'm only in default settings right now still but like someone other guy said before me...bios3008+new AMD chipset drivers, the system does feel more snappier.

Gread job Asus. I can't find anything wrong with this bios at this moment. I just hope I can retain my [email protected] The only thing I did OC so far is my Ram. I got it happily singing at 3200Mhz CL14 just fine. I removed the power plug from my PSU and powered the system ON and no cold boot. That's what I'm most thrilled about. Great fking job. Finally. WoW I feel bad for folks over at ASrock forum and their Taichi mobo. Those guys haven't seen a new bios in many months now. I had that mobo and it was by far the worst experience I've ever had where my 1800x would only run 4 cores in Cenebench lol (horrific feeling)


----------



## xrodney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I've yet to have any weird bootloop or non-boot issues, so I'm happy enough with that aspect. I'm far from a pro at the Ryzen platform, but I'd be happy to answer any questions that you might have.
> I couldn't get mine to work the first time I used it, but after a reboot (or a crash) I loaded it up and it worked. However, I'm only using it for the onboard RGB.
> Also on 1701 here. What types of crashes were you seeing? I personally was getting crashes that I couldn't faithfully reproduce. I've been playing a lot of Fortnite lately and my crashes essentially came down to reboots with no BSOD. Event viewer actually isn't producing an error message, so my gut feeling is that it's the 'new' PSU.


Usually, it just freezes, either getting code 8 or it stays on 24 but requires reset. On 2133MHz it was stable with 1701 Bios but switching to 3008 beta bios even 2133 got unstable and was freezing within few minutes.


----------



## hurricane28

Guys, with this new 3008 BIOS, does the EC version change as well? I ask because if it does i need to pull the battery from my board and if it doesn't i don't need to.

Thnx.


----------



## Cpt Phasma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LG25*
> 
> It's recommended pretty strongly and considered mandatory by many, and I would personally get into the habit of doing it every time you flash / reflash. It's simple to do, you just hold the "Clear CMOS" button (round arrow icon on the back of the PC above the Wifi / USB) ..hold it until it starts flashing slowly, then it will stop. Done. Then flash your new / old BIOS. Then it's been recommended by some to do the CMOS reset again right after. You should also have a flash drive formatted to FAT32 in the USB slot labeled "BIOS". Copy your BIOS files that you download (extract them first) and don't delete the old ones. You can leave the latest one along with the previous working BIOS in the root directory and put the older ones in a folder if you want, to make things neater. This USB is also where it saves profiles. The third use for this is outputting your settings.. Have you ever seen one of these settings text files ? (I put one of mine below as an attachment) ..You can output these to the USB as well. You save it in the same area as the profiles, but instead of saving it as a profile number (I think there are 6 or 8 slots).. you can choose "Save to USB" or something to that effect. It writes one of these text settings files you can read easier. It's also good if you get one from someone else with the same memory (and size sticks) that shares one of these with you. Just print it so you can read it while you're in the BIOS. Also good to keep your own in case you have a problem later. I hope this helps you out.
> 
> Example settings for my F4-3200C14D-32GTZR memory (2x16 GB sticks (RGB)) running at 3333 cl14 ....
> 
> 3333from1usmus.txt 5k .txt file


Oh wow, thanks for the informative reply. Definitely giving you rep+ for the help. Seriously, it means a lot to me that somebody would elect to help a "noob" like myself, rather that crap on 'em for being said noob







I admit, I probably got in over my head by choosing to purchase this particular "hardcore" board, seeing how it's got quite a lengthy list of settings available for tweaking and whatnot. It's just kind of...I don't know...overwhelming, maybe? At least I know I can come here if I have any problems though


----------



## LG25

No problem, and I feel the same way about this site. I've received a lot of help and gave a bit myself.. there's always someone who knows something you don't in here. I had help OC'ing memory from some of the best in this forum, and am thankful for it. Good luck!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> I used Thermal Grizzly's Conductonaut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I've been couple of month hitting temps as high as 80C with 1.4v llc4 with kryonaut... Before when all the temps problem began I used Conductonaut and it was impossible for temps to reach 80c even with 1.45v... Temps were ALWAYS under 80c no matter the ambient temp... and with 1.4v I could even use silent mode for my fans and it maxed out at 75c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only variable's that has been changed is CPU and thermal paste. I have tested up to 3 times spread method, pea method 1 time and it doesn't seem to make my temps right:/


80C seems pretty high for this chip, though I haven't pushed more than 1.35v through my chip, either. What cooler, fans and case are you working with here?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> There is no way of accurately getting voltage or tempo readings due to the cheapo sensors on this board..
> Your best luck is to mount your own thermal probes like i did. I kinda gave up on voltage readings as they are all over the place and not remotely accurate.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How off are the temps still? I thought this issue was addressed pretty early on? AMD Ryzen Master is reading the same as CoreTemp for me (though CoreTemp reads my vcore wrong, but Ryzen Master does not). I'm just curious to know what my actual load temps actually are.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tamalero*
> 
> Hey guys, question!
> 
> Is there any tool that checks threadripper and ryzen temps (tcore) and others that do not need admin access and can be run safely at the start?
> 
> Because almost all the programs I know now require admin access and I only want to monitor some of my temps. I do not need to know how the 10000's of motherboard sensors are doing (like HWinfo).
> 
> I just want something light that can show these in my taskbar icons area.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Core Temp: http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/


I've been having good luck with this as well and have it start minimized (no admin asked for upon bootup).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrodney*
> 
> Usually, it just freezes, either getting code 8 or it stays on 24 but requires reset. On 2133MHz it was stable with 1701 Bios but switching to 3008 beta bios even 2133 got unstable and was freezing within few minutes.


Yeah...I wasn't getting freezing at all, but just plain resets. Since event viewer didn't throw any errors, I was determined it was the PSU. I've switched it out as of yesterday and will finally get to fully test it this weekend. I've run some Time Spy on it and let Unigine Heaven run on it for quite a while with no issues, so I'm hoping all is back to 'normal'.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt Phasma*
> 
> Oh wow, thanks for the informative reply. Definitely giving you rep+ for the help. Seriously, it means a lot to me that somebody would elect to help a "noob" like myself, rather that crap on 'em for being said noob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I admit, I probably got in over my head by choosing to purchase this particular "hardcore" board, seeing how it's got quite a lengthy list of settings available for tweaking and whatnot. It's just kind of...I don't know...overwhelming, maybe? At least I know I can come here if I have any problems though


It's easy to get overwhelmed in ASUS' newer BIOS'. The Z270i I have is the same way. You look at it at first and it's so overwhelming. My first in depth overclocking was on a 939 board and it consisted of adjusting NB, SB, FSB and DRAM ratios (oh and vcore







).

I admittedly thought the same of my Z270i but quickly watched a few videos and read through a couple threads on here. I'm a total noob to AMD once again, but I'm having fun learning the platform...more fun than the 'set a multiplier and vcore' for a quick and dirty OC.


----------



## kazama

Hi, im still on 9920, 4.0 3200 cl14 , worth the update to 3008 bios? or better wait for agesa 1072a


----------



## Plissken

I just updated to the new 3008 from 1701. All seems fine just like the 1701 using 3333 Fast profile and same voltages. No OC. 1700X default speeds.

Couldn't find the *BankGroupSwapAlt* in the BIOS though, as it is Enabled by default (I see it from RTC).

Where is it in the BIOS?

Thanks


----------



## Anty

It was removed.


----------



## Plissken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> It was removed.


Ok, so it's now Enabled for everyone who updated to 3008... just hope this doesn't make any difference in stability/performance.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

No need to reflash 3008 from the official download page, it's the same beta BIOS that was uploaded a few weeks ago. Looks like no further bugs were found to warrant any changes.



"f" is the final file
"b" is the beta BIOS a few weeks old

same hashes


----------



## hurricane28

I flashed 3008 BIOS and can't really say i notice any difference. Running the same settings as before only code VID is 1.388 instead of 1.381 at the same settings.. I am still not able to stabilize 4 GHz unfortunately so i am silicon limited.. Still not bad running 3.950 GHz with 3466 MHz RAM to be honest but i expected a little more.

I am running 3.950 GHz 3466 MHz CL14 now but in BIOS on the first page it says i am running 3.2 GHz... In Windows and other applications it reports fine..

Maybe when i save my settings and clear cmos again it reports fine.


----------



## mtrai

Well this morning, I updated my test 3008 bios to the the 3008 one that was just released on the ASUS website. Here are my finding so far. I am on the C6H WIFI by the way. The way I updated was I saved my bios settings to a USB just to see if I could restore the settings. Then properly cleared the CMOS. EZFlash the bios. Booted into safe mode since I have to have my Ram ProOCD set to 60 for it run at 3200. Restored my Bios settings that were working and restarted. All was well.

Then started to see what and if I could fine tune. Anyhow...I was never able to make Bclk adjustments before without losing my M.2 drive. If I touched it even with just to set it to 100.2 I would lose access to the M.2 drive. Including in the test 3008 bios, however with the released bios I was able to get to 101.4 bclk. Anything above that is unstable, might be some other voltage settings I need to figure out.

My Ram is slightly above 3200 due to the small bclk adjustment, it is Hynis M-Die single rank G.skill Ripjaw V CL16.

So now I have everything set. In windows 10 Insider 17046.

One thing I am noting which may be due to ambient temp difference, so not sure but it seems to be running 2-3 degrees cooler.

I have ran numerous Real Bench and Cinebench R15 with no issue. I did manage to beat my best Cinebench R15. My personal highest is on my 1700X is now 1892. I just finished running memtest to a bit over 100% as a quick test. Here are the results in screen shot I took after all workers hits 100%+



Screenshot of Cinebench. Performance Bias Cinebench 11.5 and this high run was also using a couple of tweaks ...running in safe mode and ending windows explorer process. So take it with a grain of salt. I am hitting around 1870ish in Normal windows with no further tweaking aka windows explorer process is running.



CPU-Z bench 5138



Anyhow any other tests y'all might want to see. So far the released 3008 seems more stable though I am having a bit of issue with squeezing a bit out of the bclk overclock. Oh please pay no attention to my voltages, I set them higher then normal to start with for some padding on stability. Gonna be dialing them back.

Hope this info is useful to some.

PS. Can anyone tell me how i can swap what rig shows in my signature?


----------



## hurricane28

Nope, i was wrong... Readings are all over the place lol.




Previous BIOS was more accurate with readings.. Maybe resetting it again fixes it. As of now, i am not impressed..


----------



## Anon247

hi guys new to Ryzen


----------



## Anon247

i may have some questions on flashing my crosshair vi with the new bios, thanks in advance i am a female so be kind


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anon247*
> 
> i may have some questions on flashing my crosshair vi with the new bios, thanks in advance i am a female so be kind


I haven't read any questions yet


----------



## hurricane28

Nope, pulling the battery out of the motherboard in order to reset the BIOS didn't work.. Same garbage readings..

More people have this problem with BIOS 3008?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nope, pulling the battery out of the motherboard in order to reset the BIOS didn't work.. Same garbage readings..
> 
> More people have this problem with BIOS 3008?


What problems ?? It actually Holds settings in Bios on power loose FIRST BIOS that does that !!! Its bettr.

You cant FIX craop hardware aka sensors with software common....


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> What problems ?? It actually Holds settings in Bios on power loose FIRST BIOS that does that !!! Its bettr.
> 
> You cant FIX craop hardware aka sensors with software common....


Readings on previous BIOS was just fine.. When i flashed to 3008 BIOS things went south pretty fast.. Stability is good though, although i am still testing.

They "fixed" something in this 3008 BIOS but its always 2 steps forward 1 step behind lol. Unbelievable..


----------



## fahdriyami

I just updated to 3008 on the Crosshair VI Hero Wi-Fi, downloaded from the official support website. Now when I boot, it shows me the ROG screen that says press F2 or DEL to enter the BIOS, then it shows me a blank American Megatrends screen and doesn't progress.



It won't let me enter the BIOS either. I've tried using the USB BIOS Flashback option to revert to 1701, and the process seems to complete successfully with the blue light blinking for about a minute or two before going off, but then starting the PC up again only leads me to the same American Megatrends blank screen.

Not sure what to do here...


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fahdriyami*
> 
> I just updated to 3008 on the Crosshair VI Hero Wi-Fi, downloaded from the official support website. Now when I boot, it shows me the ROG screen that says press F2 or DEL to enter the BIOS, then it shows me a blank American Megatrends screen and doesn't progress.
> 
> 
> 
> It won't let me enter the BIOS either. I've tried using the USB BIOS Flashback option to revert to 1701, and the process seems to complete successfully with the blue light blinking for about a minute or two before going off, but then starting the PC up again only leads me to the same American Megatrends blank screen.
> 
> Not sure what to do here...


Try clearing CMOS if you haven't.


----------



## fahdriyami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Try clearing CMOS if you haven't.


I tried that. No difference.


----------



## pez

Do you have another display to hook that up to? That or try it over HDMI instead of DP?

My second guess would be to turn off power, switch of PSU (also hit your power, or mobo 'Start' button to drain the PSU completely) and then reseat GPU and RAM). Return power and then try the CMOS reset.

Might be worth trying a different PCIe slot on the GPU as well....probably nothing to do with GPU...but it's a start







.


----------



## mijotter

Hey guys, I can't get higher than 2888 on my 3200 sticks.

I have the crosshair hero vi and 32gb Gskill Ripjaws.

I used the extreme profile in the normal bios which got it to 2800 up from 2133.

I am using the 1701 bios update.


----------



## Anty

You need to specify your memory exactly (model number) - otherwise we don't know if it is CL14 or CL16 as well as if it is 4x8 of 2x16.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Readings on previous BIOS was just fine.. When i flashed to 3008 BIOS things went south pretty fast.. Stability is good though, although i am still testing.
> 
> They "fixed" something in this 3008 BIOS but its always 2 steps forward 1 step behind lol. Unbelievable..


I've personally had the board reading garbage for all voltage sensors since updating the bios from 9920 to 1403 back in June/July, might have to do with the cold bug fix they've been totting would be in the new agesa bios's (0020, 0070, and 3008) on that note I've made mention to it in this thread before but in all honesty I stopped caring. The voltages I set are what they should be and thats all that matters. the day it breaks and stops setting the right voltages is probably several months after I bought a new ryzen chipset board








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fahdriyami*
> 
> I just updated to 3008 on the Crosshair VI Hero Wi-Fi, downloaded from the official support website. Now when I boot, it shows me the ROG screen that says press F2 or DEL to enter the BIOS, then it shows me a blank American Megatrends screen and doesn't progress.
> 
> 
> 
> It won't let me enter the BIOS either. I've tried using the USB BIOS Flashback option to revert to 1701, and the process seems to complete successfully with the blue light blinking for about a minute or two before going off, but then starting the PC up again only leads me to the same American Megatrends blank screen.
> 
> Not sure what to do here...


some how you flashed a fragmented bios, your best bet is usb flashback, if it starts flashing and then stops after a few seconds it means it was UNsuccessful. make sure the bios your flashing is called C6H.cap exactly and is in the root of your usb drive's directory. that and its formatted to either fat32 or ntfs(ntfs might not work in some cases due to the bios version you concurrently have installed and therefore your usb should at least have a fat32 volume as its primary partition)


----------



## articuno1au

I'm still sitting on 1403.

Is anyone else in this thread seeing the BLCK OC issues with losing M.2 when you bump it up? I'm currently running mine @103.

Is there any particular bios upgrade path I should take to make sure I end up with the right config? Current thinking is boot into bios and just flash the sucker, but happy to take any advice anyone has.

Thanks in advance








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt Phasma*
> 
> Oh wow, thanks for the informative reply. Definitely giving you rep+ for the help. Seriously, it means a lot to me that somebody would elect to help a "noob" like myself, rather that crap on 'em for being said noob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I admit, I probably got in over my head by choosing to purchase this particular "hardcore" board, seeing how it's got quite a lengthy list of settings available for tweaking and whatnot. It's just kind of...I don't know...overwhelming, maybe? At least I know I can come here if I have any problems though


Everyone starts off as a noob, just remember it next time you come across one









The community here is pretty cool generally.


----------



## fahdriyami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> some how you flashed a fragmented bios, your best bet is usb flashback, if it starts flashing and then stops after a few seconds it means it was UNsuccessful. make sure the bios your flashing is called C6H.cap exactly and is in the root of your usb drive's directory. that and its formatted to either fat32 or ntfs(ntfs might not work in some cases due to the bios version you concurrently have installed and therefore your usb should at least have a fat32 volume as its primary partition)


No, the blue light flashes for about a minute or two and then goes off. According to the manual, that's a successful flash.

Also, I have to rename the file to C6HWIFI.CAP for it to work on my motherboard, as I've learnt from the Asus forum. Renaming the bios file to C6H.CAP doesn't work. And yes, it's in the root directory of a FAT32 formatted USB flashdrive.


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fahdriyami*
> 
> No, the blue light flashes for about a minute or two and then goes off. According to the manual, that's a successful flash.
> 
> Also, I have to rename the file to C6HWIFI.CAP for it to work on my motherboard, as I've learnt from the Asus forum. Renaming the bios file to C6H.CAP doesn't work.


And the BIOS file you downloaded IS for the WiFi edition?


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fahdriyami*
> 
> No, the blue light flashes for about a minute or two and then goes off. According to the manual, that's a successful flash.
> 
> Also, I have to rename the file to C6HWIFI.CAP for it to work on my motherboard, as I've learnt from the Asus forum. Renaming the bios file to C6H.CAP doesn't work. And yes, it's in the root directory of a FAT32 formatted USB flashdrive.


Right, forgive me I didn't read your sig. I was just reading what you asked about from another quote.

And for some reason I derped and read that your boards flashback button flashed for a second or 2 and not a minute. Don't worry I'm ganna get some more coffee in me so I won't do that again (hopefully)

and yea, like steelraven said, make sure you flashed the wifi board specific bios's otherwise the board won't take it and end up leaving an incomplete bios.


----------



## fahdriyami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> And the BIOS file you downloaded IS for the WiFi edition?


Yes.
Link: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WI-FI-AC/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## articuno1au

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fahdriyami*
> 
> No, the blue light flashes for about a minute or two and then goes off. According to the manual, that's a successful flash.
> 
> Also, I have to rename the file to C6HWIFI.CAP for it to work on my motherboard, as I've learnt from the Asus forum. Renaming the bios file to C6H.CAP doesn't work. And yes, it's in the root directory of a FAT32 formatted USB flashdrive.


I do agree with what was said before. It's likely your bios download was corrupted.

I'd suggest re-downloading your bios and doing a hash check to make sure you got it right. Compare the hash against the file you tried to flash to see if there is any issue.

Certainly a step worth taking in troubleshooting this.

Failing that you might be close to talking to Asus support?


----------



## LightningManGTS

@articuno1au Answering your previous question of if other people were having issues with m.2's and blk oc

I myself have not had issues with my board losing track of my intel nvme and I've been using blk oc up to 104.6 on and off since the get-go. that said I have noticed that when I reset my cmos and I boot into bios it doesn't detect it at first every now and again so it might be related to that in some fashion.

in the past I remember hearing whispers on the wind about people with that issue but that would require some digging into pages long since past


----------



## articuno1au

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> @articuno1au Answering your previous question of if other people were having issues with m.2's and blk oc
> 
> I myself have not had issues with my board losing track of my intel nvme and I've been using blk oc up to 104.6 on and off since the get-go. that said I have noticed that when I reset my cmos and I boot into bios it doesn't detect it at first every now and again so it might be related to that in some fashion.
> 
> in the past I remember hearing whispers on the wind about people with that issue but that would require some digging into pages long since past


Yeah, I've come across that once or twice on pre 1406 bios on my 750. Thanks for the info









In unrelated info, the checksum I got on the bios:


Man that ought be a copyable text box. Feels dirty..


----------



## mijotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> You need to specify your memory exactly (model number) - otherwise we don't know if it is CL14 or CL16 as well as if it is 4x8 of 2x16.


Sorry it's 2x16gb and CL14:

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232218&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-VigLink-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=jb6qq6pvtm000kb500053


----------



## Tamalero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I've been having good luck with this as well and have it start minimized (no admin asked for upon bootup).


Just found that, thank you!


----------



## fahdriyami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *articuno1au*
> 
> I do agree with what was said before. It's likely your bios download was corrupted.
> 
> I'd suggest re-downloading your bios and doing a hash check to make sure you got it right. Compare the hash against the file you tried to flash to see if there is any issue.
> 
> Certainly a step worth taking in troubleshooting this.
> 
> Failing that you might be close to talking to Asus support?


I just did. They told me the BIOS is corrupt and that I'd have to sent it in. Luckily I have a GIGABYTE Gaming K5 board that I didn't end up using. I hope Windows will be kind to this motherboard switch.


----------



## articuno1au

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fahdriyami*
> 
> I just did. They told me the BIOS is corrupt and that I'd have to sent it in. Luckily I have a GIGABYTE Gaming K5 board that I didn't end up using. I hope Windows will be kind to this motherboard switch.


Windows 8 and above will basically reinitialise themselves then they detect a new motherboard. Works in about 90% of situations.

Sucks to hear you got a borked bios. Good luck with it


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Can anyone tell me how i can swap what rig shows in my signature?


1. Click your picture in the upper right corner. This takes you to your profile page.
2. Scroll to the Your Furum Signature section very near the bottom.
3. Click on Edit Signature.
4. Below the signature there should be drop-downs. That's where you choose what systems show (you can have multiple).


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fahdriyami*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *articuno1au*
> 
> I do agree with what was said before. It's likely your bios download was corrupted.
> 
> I'd suggest re-downloading your bios and doing a hash check to make sure you got it right. Compare the hash against the file you tried to flash to see if there is any issue.
> 
> Certainly a step worth taking in troubleshooting this.
> 
> Failing that you might be close to talking to Asus support?
> 
> 
> 
> I just did. They told me the BIOS is corrupt and that I'd have to sent it in. Luckily I have a GIGABYTE Gaming K5 board that I didn't end up using. I hope Windows will be kind to this motherboard switch.
Click to expand...

There are ways to recover you could try before sending the board in. Don't know about where you are but here we pay shipping so getting it done myself is worth it. I would find which BIOS shipped with your board and try that one in the BIOS FB port if that doesn't work ,if you have the MB CD and an ODD you should beable to recover since it looks as iff your board is partially booting. Here's instructions for ASUS crash free BIOS. https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1012219/
It'll be in you manual as well


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> I've personally had the board reading garbage for all voltage sensors since updating the bios from 9920 to 1403 back in June/July, might have to do with the cold bug fix they've been totting would be in the new agesa bios's (0020, 0070, and 3008) on that note I've made mention to it in this thread before but in all honesty I stopped caring. The voltages I set are what they should be and thats all that matters. the day it breaks and stops setting the right voltages is probably several months after I bought a new ryzen chipset board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some how you flashed a fragmented bios, your best bet is usb flashback, if it starts flashing and then stops after a few seconds it means it was UNsuccessful. make sure the bios your flashing is called C6H.cap exactly and is in the root of your usb drive's directory. that and its formatted to either fat32 or ntfs(ntfs might not work in some cases due to the bios version you concurrently have installed and therefore your usb should at least have a fat32 volume as its primary partition)


OPPS The guy has the C6H WIFI version the correct flashback name for C6H wifi version is *C6HWiFi*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fahdriyami*
> 
> I just updated to 3008 on the Crosshair VI Hero Wi-Fi, downloaded from the official support website. Now when I boot, it shows me the ROG screen that says press F2 or DEL to enter the BIOS, then it shows me a blank American Megatrends screen and doesn't progress.
> 
> 
> 
> It won't let me enter the BIOS either. I've tried using the USB BIOS Flashback option to revert to 1701, and the process seems to complete successfully with the blue light blinking for about a minute or two before going off, but then starting the PC up again only leads me to the same American Megatrends blank screen.
> 
> Not sure what to do here...


Flashback name for the wifi version is C6HWiFi.cap or else it will fail.


----------



## hurricane28

Reading the latest posts, could it be that my BIOS download is corrupted too which is why i am seeing this ridiculous readings?


----------



## Anty

Which readings? Wrong clock speeds? - this is known issue. Too much voltage (especially DRAM) - known issue.
So either you live with it or wait for new BIOS - 2018 most likely...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Which readings? Wrong clock speeds? - this is known issue. Too much voltage (especially DRAM) - known issue.
> So either you live with it or wait for new BIOS - 2018 most likely...


Yes, i put 3.950 GHz in BIOS and see 3.2 GHZ in Windows.. But programs like hardwareinfo64 does read the clock speeds correctly..

So this is an 3008 BIOS thing..?


----------



## chroniclard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes, i put 3.950 GHz in BIOS and see 3.2 GHZ in Windows.. But programs like hardwareinfo64 does read the clock speeds correctly..
> 
> So this is an 3008 BIOS thing..?


You are not looking at the base speed are you? That is 3.2 on a 1600.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chroniclard*
> 
> You are not looking at the base speed are you? That is 3.2 on a 1600.


I don't care about base clock speeds... I am overclocking..


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes, i put 3.950 GHz in BIOS and see 3.2 GHZ in Windows.. But programs like hardwareinfo64 does read the clock speeds correctly..
> 
> So this is an 3008 BIOS thing..?


Most likely broken ACPI tables or something. But it is not f....g rocket science to determinate real clock speed like hwinfo64 does correctly. Other apps may read speed from windoze so they show same wrong speeds.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Most likely broken ACPI tables or something. But it is not f....g rocket science to determinate real clock speed like hwinfo64 does correctly. Other apps may read speed from windoze so they show same wrong speeds.


Yeah, most likely is.. There is an option in BIOS though about ACPI, maybe turning it on fixes something?


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Readings on previous BIOS was just fine.. When i flashed to 3008 BIOS things went south pretty fast.. Stability is good though, although i am still testing.
> 
> They "fixed" something in this 3008 BIOS but its always 2 steps forward 1 step behind lol. Unbelievable..


Hey, I just tested 3008 as well, I'm overclocking via P-State to 3.7GHz .. went to Task Manager .. saw 4.4GHz .. aaand back to 1701. That's how fast it can be.









P.S. On 1701 I see around 3.7GHz btw (depending on load ofc).









Neeeexxxt!


----------



## chroniclard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't care about base clock speeds... I am overclocking..


This is my 1700X in windows, shows 3.4 base speed. However its clocked at 3.925 which shows correctly(near enough) in HWInfo


----------



## LightningManGTS

Windows has and will always read garbage ryzen processor speeds, it's just the flaw of windows 10 being a P0S I assure you if hwinfo is saying your running your speeds then your fine


----------



## AlphaZero

3008 UEFI results in a lower overclock potential for than 1701. I was 4GHz stable at LLC3, now 3950MHz stable with same settings but LLC5 needed.

I am using a 2x16GB G.Skill RGB 3200MHz CL14 kit and I had cold boot issues all the time on 1701 and could never get above 3200MHz CL14 stable. On 3008 I no longer have cold boot issues and can reach 3333MHz Cl14.

Something I notice with regard to voltage... I am setting 1.437 LLC5 in UEFI to achieve 3950mhz, HWInfo shows MB reporting 1.5-1.6, 1800x sensors reporting 1.45 vcore, and individual core VIDs will droop as low as 1.36 under load.

From what I've read in this thread, the board sensors cannot be trusted so I don't think my 1800x is ever receiving more than the 1.45 it itself is reporting, but I don't understand what the core VID's are and why they droop so much lower. The lower I set LLC the lower the droop.

I can't help but feel disappointed with m Ryzen / ASUS experience so far. I'm on my second 1800x, first one was Samsung fab, second one was from a Global Foundries fab 20 something weeks later and they both achieved the same exact overclock, no better. This leads me to believe it's ASUS' boards and UEFI's that are the issue. I'm not going to rage quit as that serves no purpose, but I feel so frustrated and would steer potential buyers away at this point. Oh well, let's hope for Zen+ and x470...

Here is my current profile on 3008 for any comments or for anyone looking to get their similar memory kit to 3333MHz stable:

UEFI-3008CPU-3950RAM-3333_setting.txt 18k .txt file


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> 80C seems pretty high for this chip, though I haven't pushed more than 1.35v through my chip, either. What cooler, fans and case are you working with here?


I'm using kraken x62 with default aer fans using kryonaut paste.

But now after couple of day temps seems to have became more stable and responsive to ambient + fan speeds. Could this be the so called "cure time"?

I noticed this when I was stressing at night that my temps have become a lot more stable and within lower margin of difference between prime95 iterations.
I tested with 1.43v llc4 (actual voltage is hovering around 1.416-1.439 quite weak load line calibration this board has







) and my temps didn't go over 70c(73c) anymore instead temps were stably set at 68c with maxed out fans beforehand (yesterday) temps went to 73c with same fan and voltage settings.

And with performance fan setting after 24hr long stress test session max temp has been 77c still many degrees higher about 6-7c than liquid metal but looking more promising.

Weird thing is that I didn't see the same kind of decrease in temps after couple of days when I was using spread method compared pea dot method. What's your take on this?


----------



## Anon247

guy's i've been reading the posts and to be very honest i am terrified of flashing new bio's because of all these problems, which bios should i use and to flash it with out corruption, shakin @ the nee's. thanks for any reply.
chelsie xx


----------



## hurricane28

Soo, based on the answers we conclude that BIOS 3008 has serious reporting issues and can lower oc potential for some...

Rather disappointing.. Its one step forward and 2 steps back...

@elmor Can you shed a light on this matter plz?


----------



## YoDevil

Coming back to update my board since bios 9920 was good enough for me, i find myself unable to flash 3008 through USB FlashBack.
I follow the same procedure as always: clear CMOS, reboot, USB FlashBack the C6H.CAP file. But the blue led just blinks for a few seconds and goest still after that, nothing happening.
Does anyone know what might be happening? Do I need to be on a specific bios version to flash from?


----------



## wisepds

Why if i put 3466 cl15-15-15-15 and reboot system power on normaly but bios sais 16-15-15-15?
I'm on 3008 bios... is a strange bios







I need more voltage for everything buuuu


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Why if i put 3466 cl15-15-15-15 and reboot system power on normaly but bios sais 16-15-15-15?
> I'm on 3008 bios... is a strange bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need more voltage for everything buuuu


Yeah, its a ******ed BIOS man, i cannot recommend people to flash it...

I am going back to 1701 BIOS tomorrow man, such an disappointment...


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, its a ******ed BIOS man, i cannot recommend people to flash it...
> 
> I am going back to 1701 BIOS tomorrow man, such an disappointment...


I'm very bored...all day flashing...ryzen dram...hci memtest, y-crunch, etc.. cost electricity and time... i want a stable bios, like 1701 with coldboot fix... they must pay us for our time testing their bios...


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Why if i put 3466 cl15-15-15-15 and reboot system power on normaly but bios sais 16-15-15-15?
> I'm on 3008 bios... is a strange bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need more voltage for everything buuuu


GD or 2T disabled for sure?


----------



## hurricane28

I hear ya man, this is getting ridiculous... I hope we get some answers soon on what the hell Asus is doing behind the scenes...


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> GD or 2T disabled for sure?


disabled at 1000%


----------



## Anon247

[¤_¤] ♥(¯`'•.¸ (¯`'•.¸*♥*¸.•'´¯) ¸.•'´¯)♥ --==--♥GööD. ÄftèrñøøÑ♥--==-- ♥(_¸.•'´(_¸.•'´*♥*`'•.¸_)`'•.¸_)♥
░░░(¯`:´¯)░♥♥♥
░.(¯`•.\|/.•´¯)♥♥
░(`♥•.(0).•´¯)░­(¯`:´¯)♥♥
░ (_.•´/ ­|\`•._)(¯ `•.\|/.•´¯)♥♥
`•.\|/.•´¯) ♥♥(`♥•.(0).•´¯)░
`•.\|/.•´¯) ♥♥.(_.•´/|\`•._)
¯ `•.\|/•´¯) ♥♥ ░(_.:._)░░
╔╗─╔╗──╔╗╔╗)░(¯­­`:´¯)♥♥
║║─║║──║║║║¯ `•.\|/.•´¯)♥♥
║╚═╝╠══╣║║║╔══╗­­).•´¯)░
║╔═╗║║═╣║║║║╔╗║­­|\`•._)
║║─║║║═╣╚╣╚╣╚╝║­­_.:._)░░
╚╝─╚╩══╩═╩═╩══╝

.............♥...♥.
.......♥..............♥
...♥....................♥
..♥.......................♥
.♥.........................♥........♥...♥
♥..........................♥....♥.........♥
.♥.........................♥................♥
..♥........................♥..............♥
....♥........................♥..........♥
......♥.................................♥
.........♥............................♥
.............♥.....................♥
...................♥............♥
......................♥.......♥
.........................♥..♥
............................♥
...........................♥
..........................


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaZero*
> 
> 3008 UEFI results in a lower overclock potential for than 1701. I was 4GHz stable at LLC3, now 3950MHz stable with same settings but LLC5 needed.
> 
> I am using a 2x16GB G.Skill RGB 3200MHz CL14 kit and I had cold boot issues all the time on 1701 and could never get above 3200MHz CL14 stable. On 3008 I no longer have cold boot issues and can reach 3333MHz Cl14.
> 
> Something I notice with regard to voltage... I am setting 1.437 LLC5 in UEFI to achieve 3950mhz, HWInfo shows MB reporting 1.5-1.6, 1800x sensors reporting 1.45 vcore, and individual core VIDs will droop as low as 1.36 under load.
> 
> From what I've read in this thread, the board sensors cannot be trusted so I don't think my 1800x is ever receiving more than the 1.45 it itself is reporting, but I don't understand what the core VID's are and why they droop so much lower. The lower I set LLC the lower the droop.
> 
> I can't help but feel disappointed with m Ryzen / ASUS experience so far. I'm on my second 1800x, first one was Samsung fab, second one was from a Global Foundries fab 20 something weeks later and they both achieved the same exact overclock, no better. This leads me to believe it's ASUS' boards and UEFI's that are the issue. I'm not going to rage quit as that serves no purpose, but I feel so frustrated and would steer potential buyers away at this point. Oh well, let's hope for Zen+ and x470...
> 
> Here is my current profile on 3008 for any comments or for anyone looking to get their similar memory kit to 3333MHz stable:
> 
> UEFI-3008CPU-3950RAM-3333_setting.txt 18k .txt file


In hwinfo under cpu look for sv12 voltages and they will be actual, with llc5 you will end up overshooting you idle voltage and get your manual voltage at load, LLC 3 will do your manual voltage at idle and then droop about 22mv which is nominal.

For myself on 3008 I'm doing the same voltages as I was on 0020 and actually less voltage wise as I was on 1701 due to tightening up said voltages as I've been lazaliy overshooting for a while. Otherwise I'm 4.1ghz at 3466cas14 1.45cpuv 1.15socv 1.415dramv and 1.6pllv. my only issues is some termination errors on my 4th dimm that are ignorable


----------



## AlphaZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> In hwinfo under cpu look for sv12 voltages and they will be actual, with llc5 you will end up overshooting you idle voltage and get your manual voltage at load, LLC 3 will do your manual voltage at idle and then droop about 22mv which is nominal.
> 
> For myself on 3008 I'm doing the same voltages as I was on 0020 and actually less voltage wise as I was on 1701 due to tightening up said voltages as I've been lazaliy overshooting for a while. Otherwise I'm 4.1ghz at 3466cas14 1.45cpuv 1.15socv 1.415dramv and 1.6pllv. my only issues is some termination errors on my 4th dimm that are ignorable


Would you mind sharing your profile TXT, please? Also, is your RAM single or dual rank?

So on 3008, 1.437 LLC5 set in UEFI HWInfo CPU Core Voltage SVI2 TFN shows 1.431 idle and under LinX load. No deviation at all. However Core #'s VID sensors show 1.431 idle and 1.337 droop under LinX load.

I would also like to add that I always clear CMOS using rear IO button before a BIOS flash, and always use the USB flashback method to update the bios.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaZero*
> 
> Would you mind sharing your profile TXT, please? Also, is your RAM single or dual rank?
> 
> So on 3008, 1.437 LLC5 set in UEFI HWInfo CPU Core Voltage SVI2 TFN shows 1.431 idle and under LinX load. No deviation at all. However Core #'s VID sensors show 1.431 idle and 1.337 droop under LinX load.


I'm should be surprised by what your saying about llc5 but I'm not. That is llc5 as I've known it working, llc5 as I explained was what people say it's been doing for a little bit. As far as vid goes, don't worry about that as that's what your sv12 voltage is based off of and LLC is adjusting it to be higher on load or something like. Base vid is 1.35.

As far as my ram goes I'm running 4 single rank Sammy b gskill trident z rgb sticks at these timmings and speeds



The only other voltages I have set is vpp mem at 2.52 and vttdr at .70625. for your own set run the ryzen ram calculator over on 1usmus thread, it's how I done this.


----------



## Amir007

I don't know about some of you folks but last night I was able to clock my 1800x back to [email protected] just like with the 1701 bios but now I'm no longer hit with cold boots/memory training going ballistic on me. I'm very happy with this 3008 so far. But like someone already said, no mobo/cpu is made equal so it really is a luck of a draw...especially when it comes to OC/modding things out of spec/default range. I guess we can all agree that anything above rated 1800x cpu speed and 3200Mhz on Ram is not guaranteed. Heck, even 3200Mhz on Ram isn't guaranteed as AMD cpu's base speed is 2400Mhz or 2666Mhz...not 100% sure. But so far I guess I can say i've been lucky being able to hit 3.9ghz/3200mhz on my 1800x and G.Skill FlareX with 100% stability.


----------



## AlphaZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> I'm should be surprised by what your saying about llc5 but I'm not. That is llc5 as I've known it working, llc5 as I explained was what people say it's been doing for a little bit. As far as vid goes, don't worry about that as that's what your sv12 voltage is based off of and LLC is adjusting it to be higher on load or something like. Base vid is 1.35.
> 
> As far as my ram goes I'm running 4 single rank Sammy b gskill trident z rgb sticks at these timmings and speeds
> 
> 
> 
> The only other voltages I have set is vpp mem at 2.52 and vttdr at .70625. for your own set run the ryzen ram calculator over on 1usmus thread, it's how I done this.


At this point i feel like 3333MHz on dual rank samsung b-die is about as far as I'm going to get it.

I would still gladly rep you for a look at your bios profile TXT to see if I can get my CPU past 3950MHz.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nope, pulling the battery out of the motherboard in order to reset the BIOS didn't work.. Same garbage readings..
> 
> More people have this problem with BIOS 3008?


id go with 1701 its not beta latest working.


----------



## porschedrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> id go with 1701 its not beta latest working.


Yeah, IDK why people are still using the older bios versions. Been on 1701 and 0 problems since i bought the board.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porschedrifter*
> 
> Yeah, IDK why people are still using the older bios versions. Been on 1701 and 0 problems since i bought the board.


Yup i only messa bout with beta cause like messinga round


----------



## porschedrifter

Hmm going to try 3008 now, just realized this is a new bios version than 1701

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Soo, based on the answers we conclude that BIOS 3008 has serious reporting issues and can lower oc potential for some...
> 
> Rather disappointing.. Its one step forward and 2 steps back...
> 
> @elmor Can you shed a light on this matter plz?


From 1701 to 3008 bios my ryzen 1800x same overclock potencial...
About win readings will check later.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaZero*
> 
> At this point i feel like 3333MHz on dual rank samsung b-die is about as far as I'm going to get it.
> 
> I would still gladly rep you for a look at your bios profile TXT to see if I can get my CPU past 3950MHz.


As far as cpu goes there isn't much science to it to warrant me going into bios and getting a text dump. 1.45vcpu llc3 optimized fixed cpu switching frequency of 300 and 130% current. And then soc 1.15v 120% current and phase optimized with same fixed frequency. You don't need much else for cpu OC except maybe playing up or down with the 1.8vpll


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> I don't know about some of you folks but last night I was able to clock my 1800x back to [email protected] just like with the 1701 bios but now I'm no longer hit with cold boots/memory training going ballistic on me. I'm very happy with this 3008 so far. But like someone already said, no mobo/cpu is made equal so it really is a luck of a draw...especially when it comes to OC/modding things out of spec/default range. I guess we can all agree that anything above rated 1800x cpu speed and 3200Mhz on Ram is not guaranteed. Heck, even 3200Mhz on Ram isn't guaranteed as AMD cpu's base speed is 2400Mhz or 2666Mhz...not 100% sure. But so far I guess I can say i've been lucky being able to hit 3.9ghz/3200mhz on my 1800x and G.Skill FlareX with 100% stability.


hi. G.SKILL Flare X DDR4-3200Mhz C14 16GB (2x8GB) DUAL (14-14-14-34) 1.35V Memory there is auto c16 c16 c16 39 3200 MHz working Is it good for me to do this (c14)? your c14 too?


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I hear ya man, this is getting ridiculous... I hope we get some answers soon on what the hell Asus is doing behind the scenes...


I just remembered .. there is also no "BGS alt" on 3008, which should be enabled on SR RAM according to The Stylt, which you can with 1701 (BGS should be disabled though).

Even one more point to why 3008 isn't worth it. Don't know how it got on the main BIOS Page .. should have stayed Beta.

1701 is the only Bios worth downloading.


----------



## AlphaZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> I just remembered .. there is also no "BGS alt" on 3008, which should be enabled on SR RAM according to The Stylt, which you can with 1701 (BGS should be disabled though).
> 
> Even one more point to why 3008 isn't worth it. Don't know how it got on the main BIOS Page .. should have stayed Beta.
> 
> 1701 is the only Bios worth downloading.


BGS Alt is enabled by default on 3008. If you leave BGS on Auto and do not set it to Enabled then you can see in Ryzen timings app that BGS Alt is enabled.


----------



## porschedrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, its a ******ed BIOS man, i cannot recommend people to flash it...
> 
> I am going back to 1701 BIOS tomorrow man, such an disappointment...


I'm having zero issues on 3008. What am I looking for in case I'm missing it?


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaZero*
> 
> BGS Alt is enabled by default on 3008. If you leave BGS on Auto and do not set it to Enabled then you can see in Ryzen timings app that BGS Alt is enabled.


Ok thx for the info man.
So BGS is disabled and BGS alt is enabled by default on 3008?
That would be cool for SR. But how on DR? Does it recognize it?

I'd rather would like to see those options myself. And on 1701 I can. That's a step backward anyway.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anon247*
> 
> guy's i've been reading the posts and to be very honest i am terrified of flashing new bio's because of all these problems, which bios should i use and to flash it with out corruption, shakin @ the nee's. thanks for any reply.
> chelsie xx


What's your current bios version ?
And why are you considering flashing it


----------



## DocYoda

With 1701. I am currently stable at 3.825Ghz with a 1700X on a crosshair 6 extreme mobo. Ram at 2933Mhz 14-14-14-34. I dont think I should go for 3008. If system is up and running without problems then I see no point in updating BIOS.


----------



## toxzl2

I updated from 3008 beta to 3008 official but it was installed like in 5 seconds, like there is nothing different about this version. Ezflash BIOS update option.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anon247*
> 
> guy's i've been reading the posts and to be very honest i am terrified of flashing new bio's because of all these problems, which bios should i use and to flash it with out corruption, shakin @ the nee's. thanks for any reply.
> chelsie xx


If your motherboard is working fine there's no reason to flash the BIOS to a new one. Just work with what you have now. Your results will depend more on the memory you're using.


----------



## AlphaZero

I don't know which way is up with this board. I was stuck at 3950MHz 1.45v LLC5, couldn't get it a hair higher. Changed LLC to L1, now I'm able to get 3975MHz LinX stable, which is insane because core voltage SVI2 will droop under load to 1.337. No combination of voltage or LLC can get me to 4000MHz without LinX errors.

Once I found my miraculous stability point for 3975MHz i started experimenting with PLL voltage. I can set it to 1.5v (the lowest allowable value) and still boot and pass Memtest64 and LinX stability tests.


----------



## Cpt Phasma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anon247*
> 
> i may have some questions on flashing my crosshair vi with the new bios, thanks in advance i am a female so be kind


Yay, nice to have another lady around here


----------



## Vamposine

Hi, my system is 1700x c6h with gskill trident z c14 3200 8*2 kit
with 1701 bios, cpu oc 3.9 with 1.35V LLC3, ram 3200 with preset 3200 safe profile, all is good expects the cold boot issue(unplug power and re-plugin).
So I upgraded to 3008 yesterday because I heard that the cold boot issue was solved.

But after upgraded, when I oc my RAM to 3200 with preset 3200 safe profile, dram voltage 1.4v, the cold boot issue still there.

Is there some thing I set wrong? or some one can share the settings to me to help me with cold boot issue?

My desire is cpu oc 3.9(is stable now) and ram oc 3200 with c14 timing without cold booting issue.

As I am a newbie here, hope you guys can help me with my first computer.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chakku

I take it there's really no difference between beta 3008 and release 3008? I literally flashed beta 3008 yesterday and I'm not keen on redoing all my settings (unnless OC profile works on both since they're the same 'version'?)

Haven't tried getting 3200 with my Hynix M-die on 3008 yet but 3066 14-16-16-16-30 has been working for me since 1601 or so, guess I'll stick with that unless someone can confirm they have dual rank M-Die working at 3200 on this BIOS.


----------



## mijotter

Hey guys, I can't get higher than 2888 on my 3200 sticks. I have the crosshair hero vi and 32gb Gskill Ripjaws. I used the extreme profile in the normal bios which got it to 2800 up from 2133. I am using the 1701 bios update.

it's 2x16gb and CL14:https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232218&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-VigLink-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=jb6qq6pvtm000kb500053


----------



## The Sandman

I don't understand all this 3008 hate lately (except for a few







)

I have to ask if those experiencing "lost performance" if they were even stable (more than game stable) before they updated.
I updated a while back from 9920 and 3008 is even more reliable (return from sleep fixed) and just as stable. Besides, I do like to see a 4.2GHz even if it is a lie.

I know many here all of a sudden look down upon IBT AVX but to each there own I guess. Maybe it's just easier to say the program is "too old" and "useless" only because they can't pass it.
The following are all on UEFI 3008. 3925MHz (P-State 0 w/Global C-states enabled) x 3466MHz 14-13-13-26-44-1T rig is in sig.

Here's a IBT AVX 10 pass Custom run (approx 1 hr)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







90 minutes of OCCT AVX


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







8 1/2 hrs (1600%) of HCI Pro


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







RTC and AIDA Cache & Mem 

Had almost the same exact results on 9920 with the exception of very slightly higher latency on 3008.
I'll run some Y-Cruncher and a good dose of Prime95 this weekend.

Sensors suck, platform is immature. This is not new information if you've read through here.
I trust what I enter into Bios and this thing simply rocks. It really does pay to be able to say I have read every post in this thread.


----------



## WarpenN1

As I was talking about that my temps got better after couple of days...

Actually it was sense skew that I accidentally left enabled and that's the reason why my temps were 10-20c off.. so my other arguments is still valid, that I got 20c better temps with liquid metal







Sad days.. for my Ryzen temps.

If someone has some suggestions I would gladly take and try them.


----------



## noko59

With 3008 I am at 4ghz stable, cpu 1.4v LLC 2, was playing around at 4.1ghz but it was not stable enough, I didn't want to go above 1.45v and LLC 3 - it seemed to be be close but just not worth it at this time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anon247*
> 
> [¤_¤] ♥(¯`'•.¸ (¯`'•.¸*♥*¸.•'´¯) ¸.•'´¯)♥ --==--♥GööD. ÄftèrñøøÑ♥--==-- ♥(_¸.•'´(_¸.•'´*♥*`'•.¸_)`'•.¸_)♥
> ░░░(¯`:´¯)░♥♥♥
> ░.(¯`•.\|/.•´¯)♥♥
> ░(`♥•.(0).•´¯)░­(¯`:´¯)♥♥
> ░ (_.•´/ ­|\`•._)(¯ `•.\|/.•´¯)♥♥
> `•.\|/.•´¯) ♥♥(`♥•.(0).•´¯)░
> `•.\|/.•´¯) ♥♥.(_.•´/|\`•._)
> ¯ `•.\|/•´¯) ♥♥ ░(_.:._)░░
> ╔╗─╔╗──╔╗╔╗)░(¯­­`:´¯)♥♥
> ║║─║║──║║║║¯ `•.\|/.•´¯)♥♥
> ║╚═╝╠══╣║║║╔══╗­­).•´¯)░
> ║╔═╗║║═╣║║║║╔╗║­­|\`•._)
> ║║─║║║═╣╚╣╚╣╚╝║­­_.:._)░░
> ╚╝─╚╩══╩═╩═╩══╝
> 
> .............♥...♥.
> .......♥..............♥
> ...♥....................♥
> ..♥.......................♥
> .♥.........................♥........♥...♥
> ♥..........................♥....♥.........♥
> .♥.........................♥................♥
> ..♥........................♥..............♥
> ....♥........................♥..........♥
> ......♥.................................♥
> .........♥............................♥
> .............♥.....................♥
> ...................♥............♥
> ......................♥.......♥
> .........................♥..♥
> ............................♥
> ...........................♥
> ..........................


That is rather cool! Hello too.

Anyways to flash the CrossHairVI bios there are three ways (Windows, Inside the Bios, Flashback). I do not recommend using EZ Update in Windows, just asking for issues . Since flashing inside the bios may stop you from reverting to a an older bios here is a rundown for using the flashback method which really is the easiest of the bunch.

Recommend the newest bios 3008:
Download from ASUS: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_BIOS/

*Procedure is on page 2-13 in the manual*

Copy the bios to a USB flash drive, root or topmost directory. Rename to CH6.CAP
Turn off the system but leave plugged in
Reset the bios with push button right above the USB BIOS Flashback button (see manual picture)
Put the flash drive on the most bottom USB 2 port (Row of USB ports in the back which are black), see manual picture which has it labelled USB BIOS Flashback port
Press The USB BIOS Flashback button (you can let go once it starts to flash), a flashing blue light means it is flashing the bios, it will go out once it is done

Once you do this it becomes second nature and the easiest by far of all the methods and also probably the most reliable way.


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toxzl2*
> 
> I updated from 3008 beta to 3008 official but it was installed like in 5 seconds, like there is nothing different about this version. Ezflash BIOS update option.


Because they are exactly the same.
It was already mentioned by ASUS.
When the bios number is same, they are identical regardless of beta or official.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toxzl2*
> 
> I updated from 3008 beta to 3008 official but it was installed like in 5 seconds, like there is nothing different about this version. Ezflash BIOS update option.


You know its 101% SAME FILE thats been tested ect nothing different at all..


----------



## Anon247

sorry guys i need to know which is safist bios
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> With 3008 I am at 4ghz stable, cpu 1.4v LLC 2, was playing around at 4.1ghz but it was not stable enough, I didn't want to go above 1.45v and LLC 3 - it seemed to be be close but just not worth it at this time.
> That is rather cool! Hello too.
> 
> Anyways to flash the CrossHairVI bios there are three ways (Windows, Inside the Bios, Flashback). I do not recommend using EZ Update in Windows, just asking for issues . Since flashing inside the bios may stop you from reverting to a an older bios here is a rundown for using the flashback method which really is the easiest of the bunch.
> 
> Recommend the newest bios 3008:
> Download from ASUS: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_BIOS/
> 
> *Procedure is on page 2-13 in the manual*
> 
> Copy the bios to a USB flash drive, root or topmost directory. Rename to CH6.CAP
> Turn off the system but leave plugged in
> Reset the bios with push button right above the USB BIOS Flashback button (see manual picture)
> Put the flash drive on the most bottom USB 2 port (Row of USB ports in the back which are black), see manual picture which has it labelled USB BIOS Flashback port
> Press The USB BIOS Flashback button (you can let go once it starts to flash), a flashing blue light means it is flashing the bios, it will go out once it is done
> 
> Once you do this it becomes second nature and the easiest by far of all the methods and also probably the most reliable way.


Thanks for that info i am going to try it as soon as i get home, you are very helpful again ty xx


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt Phasma*
> 
> Yay, nice to have another lady around here


Phasma had so poor part in EP8


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I don't understand all this 3008 hate lately (except for a few
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I have to ask if those experiencing "lost performance" if they were even stable (more than game stable) before they updated.
> I updated a while back from 9920 and 3008 is even more reliable (return from sleep fixed) and just as stable. Besides, I do like to see a 4.2GHz even if it is a lie.
> 
> I know many here all of a sudden look down upon IBT AVX but to each there own I guess. Maybe it's just easier to say the program is "too old" and "useless" only because they can't pass it.
> The following are all on UEFI 3008. 3925MHz (P-State 0 w/Global C-states enabled) x 3466MHz 14-13-13-26-44-1T rig is in sig.
> 
> Here's a IBT AVX 10 pass Custom run (approx 1 hr)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90 minutes of OCCT AVX
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 1/2 hrs (1600%) of HCI Pro
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RTC and AIDA Cache & Mem
> 
> Had almost the same exact results on 9920 with the exception of very slightly higher latency on 3008.
> I'll run some Y-Cruncher and a good dose of Prime95 this weekend.
> 
> Sensors suck, platform is immature. This is not new information if you've read through here.
> I trust what I enter into Bios and this thing simply rocks. It really does pay to be able to say I have read every post in this thread.


I know man.
So far i'w done 10xIBT max (148xxx mb )
500% memtest pass
12 hours prime95
Y-Cruncher 4 hours
realbench 4 hours
rendered cyberlink power director whiole last weekend









Destiny 2 gaming. ALL STABLE


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> As I was talking about that my temps got better after couple of days...
> 
> Actually it was sense skew that I accidentally left enabled and that's the reason why my temps were 10-20c off.. so my other arguments is still valid, that I got 20c better temps with liquid metal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad days.. for my Ryzen temps.
> 
> If someone has some suggestions I would gladly take and try them.


Use liquid metal ?? I'w been using it since came 7-8 years ago ?? Not touched Normal TIM since.

I have to admit that i tried Grizlis hydronaut and was only 2c higher temperature


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anon247*
> 
> sorry guys i need to know which is safist bios
> Thanks for that info i am going to try it as soon as i get home, you are very helpful again ty xx


told ya 1701 is best for problems free.
flashback video i'w recorded on 1st bpost


----------



## oile

3008 seems very dangerous on my board.
Fan speed didn't ramp up with cpu temperature as supposed to do.
My cpu went at 80C.
This simply is unacceptable from a official bios!
Is this happening for you too?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oile*
> 
> 3008 seems very dangerous on my board.
> Fan speed didn't ramp up with cpu temperature as supposed to do.
> My cpu went at 80C.
> This simply is unacceptable from a official bios!
> Is this happening for you too?


Yeah, this BIOS is utter crap man... I am not stable at the same settings i was on 1701, it cannot get readings correctly in Windows or even in BIOS... Ridiculous man..

Btw, my fans also didn't ramp up correctly as in BIOS 1701 they were working perfectly.. They seriously screwed something up in this BIOS..

I've had enough of this BIOS crap, back to 1701...


----------



## Randa71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, this BIOS is utter crap man... I am not stable at the same settings i was on 1701, it cannot get readings correctly in Windows or even in BIOS... Ridiculous man..
> 
> Btw, my fans also didn't ramp up correctly as in BIOS 1701 they were working perfectly.. They seriously screwed something up in this BIOS..
> 
> I've had enough of this BIOS crap, back to 1701...


Can you tell me if you have problems rolling back with USB BIOS Flashback?
I don't understand why but bios Flashback doesn't work: usb storage (it's always the same, i have tried with another usb storage device, same result) formatted with FAT32 C6H.CAP in the root of the storage, but flashback blinks 3 times then remains blu.
Before 3008 i haven't had any problems...
Tonight i will try to re-format USB device, not with fast format enabled, to see if something changes.
Any suggestion?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randa71*
> 
> Can you tell me if you have problems rolling back with USB BIOS Flashback?
> I don't understand why but bios Flashback doesn't work: usb storage (it's always the same, i have tried with another usb storage device, same result) formatted with FAT32 C6H.CAP in the root of the storage, but flashback blinks 3 times then remains blu.
> Before 3008 i haven't had any problems...
> Tonight i will try to re-format USB device, not with fast format enabled, to see if something changes.
> Any suggestion?


Sure, i hope i am able to revert back.. I do the same thing as you with my USB stick i only flash via BIOS itself instead of the flash back button on the back of the motherboard. Its more convenient that way.

I also make backup of my BIOS settings in txt file and .CMO file so i don't have to redo everything, always a good idea to check if everything applied accordingly of course.


----------



## hurricane28

I can't flash back... It keeps saying that 1701 isn't an proper BIOS... I even pulled the battery from the board but that also didn't help..

There is nothing wrong with the .cap file i put on my USB stick and its also FAT32 formatted, it has the same amount of bytes as a fresh download from Asus site..

I will try again with fresh format and "fresh" .cap file.


----------



## hurricane28

Nope, keeps saying that BIOS 1701 isn't an proper BIOS... Damn, well done Asus..


----------



## AlphaZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nope, keeps saying that BIOS 1701 isn't an proper BIOS... Damn, well done Asus..


If you have the C6H and not the WIFI or EXTREME then you *will have to* use the BIOS Flashback method to downgrade. It was described a few posts earlier by Noko. It is the most low-level way to flash your BIOS, I'm pretty sure it does a complete rewrite of the BIOS chip instead of erase and program of select areas like with a normal BIOS update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> With 3008 I am at 4ghz stable, cpu 1.4v LLC 2, was playing around at 4.1ghz but it was not stable enough, I didn't want to go above 1.45v and LLC 3 - it seemed to be be close but just not worth it at this time.
> That is rather cool! Hello too.
> 
> Anyways to flash the CrossHairVI bios there are three ways (Windows, Inside the Bios, Flashback). I do not recommend using EZ Update in Windows, just asking for issues . Since flashing inside the bios may stop you from reverting to a an older bios here is a rundown for using the flashback method which really is the easiest of the bunch.
> 
> Recommend the newest bios 3008:
> Download from ASUS: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_BIOS/
> 
> *Procedure is on page 2-13 in the manual*
> 
> Copy the bios to a USB flash drive, root or topmost directory. Rename to CH6.CAP
> Turn off the system but leave plugged in
> Reset the bios with push button right above the USB BIOS Flashback button (see manual picture)
> Put the flash drive on the most bottom USB 2 port (Row of USB ports in the back which are black), see manual picture which has it labelled USB BIOS Flashback port
> Press The USB BIOS Flashback button (you can let go once it starts to flash), a flashing blue light means it is flashing the bios, it will go out once it is done


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaZero*
> 
> If you have the C6H and not the WIFI or EXTREME then you *will have to* use the BIOS Flashback method to downgrade. It was described a few posts earlier by Noko. It is the most low-level way to flash your BIOS, I'm pretty sure it does a complete rewrite of the BIOS chip instead of erase and program of select areas like with a normal BIOS update.


Ah need! Thnx for that, i was too busy with blaming Asus about it that i didn't read it


----------



## mijotter

The only way I have found that I can get above 2133 is by loading the 3600 OC profile in the presets and that only puts me at 2884 and causes long boot up times.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232218&ignorebbr=1 (I have these sticks which are CL14 3200)

Would appreciate some help from people much better at this than me.


----------



## gagac1971

Man a lot of problems whit 3008 bios..
Flashed yesterday my ch6 whit 1800x win 10 pro and so far all is ok...cold boot is quick no bugs and whit new chipset 17.40 win even mote snapier...
Using p0 state overclock 4.02 ghz whit 1.352V-1.373V LLC 3 all rock stable like on bios 1701...
About memorys using 32 gb g skill 2800 mhz Standard DOCP mode all is like butter...
I am only one whit no problems?


----------



## AlphaZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mijotter*
> 
> The only way I have found that I can get above 2133 is by loading the 3600 OC profile in the presets and that only puts me at 2884 and causes long boot up times.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232218&ignorebbr=1 (I have these sticks which are CL14 3200)
> 
> Would appreciate some help from people much better at this than me.


A page or so back I posted my BIOS profile with 2x16GB GSKILL 3200CL14 running stable at 3333CL14. You can try out those RAM timings, voltages, etc. I think all 3200CL14 is samsung b-die so our RAM should be very similar even though yours is Ripjaws and mine is Trident RGB.

It also might be worth considering that your IMC might not be able to sustain higher frequency RAM and 4GHz at that vcore.


----------



## Anon247

thanks guys i flashed 3008 no problems, thanks very much, have a good Christmas Chelsie xx

♥ ☀ ✿ ☀ ✿ ☀ ⓛⓞⓥⓔ ❤ ☀ ... ☆ ☆☀ ❤ ☆ ⓛⓞⓥⓔ ✿ ☀ ☀ ☀ ❤ ☀ ☀ ☆ ☀ ☀ⓛⓞⓥⓔ ⓛⓞⓥⓔ ♥ ☀ ☀ ❤ ☀ ✿ ☀ ✿ ☀ ♥ ❤ ☀


----------



## 3200MHz

Regarding to 3008 BIOS.
It looks like it is less stable or works differently with RAM.

I have 4XG.Skill F4-3200C14-8GTZKW set.
On 1701 I was able to make it stable at 3200MHz with Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.9



With only one persistent power down/reset during cold boot.

It even worked stable with more moderate power management:
DRAM voltage: 1.35
CPU Load-Line Calibration: Level 1
VDDSOC Load-Line Calibration: Level 1

CPU (1800X) is overclocked to 4 GHz with the following settings:
CPU Core Ratio: 40
Core Performance Boost: Disabled
CPU Core Voltage: Offset mode: +0.00625
External Digi+ Power Control:
Global C-state Control: Enable

Everything was fast, cold and stable with BIOS 1701 (except that one power down/reset during cold boot).

With 3008 with the same settings, I have 3 power down/resets during cold boot.

Also, Real Bench gives me around 148000 points with 3008 instead of 156000 points with 1701.

So I'm planning to roll back to 1701.

My config: https://valid.x86.fr/h44rmu

PS: Q-Code sequence before power downs/resets (with timestamps on the video



):
1) AA-18
(00:21)

2) 19-20-21-33
(01:04)

3) 19-20-21-33
(01:37)


Spoiler: BIOS config



Code:



Code:


[2017/12/15 18:49:33]
Ai Overclock Tuner [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [40.00]
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
- CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.00625]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.02500]
DRAM Voltage [1.35000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [1.80000]
1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [4]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
Trc [48]
TrrdS [6]
TrrdL [9]
Tfaw [39]
TwtrS [4]
TwtrL [12]
Twr [24]
Trcpage [Auto]
TrdrdScl [3]
TwrwrScl [3]
Trfc [560]
Trfc2 [416]
Trfc4 [Auto]
Tcwl [14]
Trtp [12]
Trdwr [7]
Twrrd [3]
TwrwrSc [1]
TwrwrSd [7]
TwrwrDd [7]
TrdrdSc [1]
TrdrdSd [5]
TrdrdDd [5]
Tcke [8]
ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [RZQ/7]
RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
RttPark [RZQ/5]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
VTTDDR Voltage [0.67980]
VPP_MEM Voltage [2.50000]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [0.85500]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CLDO VDDP voltage [700]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 1]
CPU Current Capability [Auto]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
CPU Voltage Frequency [400]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
Manual Adjustment [Regular]
CPU Power Thermal Control [115]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 1]
VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
DRAM Current Capability [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.35000]
Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Auto]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
Q-Code LED Function [POST Code Only]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
When system is in working state [Off]
When system is in sleep, hibernate or soft off states [Off]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
Wi-Fi Controller [Enabled]
Bluetooth Controller [Enabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for U31G2_1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for U31G2_EC1 [Auto]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [Samsung SSD 850 PRO 1TB]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
JetFlashTS2GJFV30 8.07 [Auto]
U31G2_1 [Auto]
U31G1_1 [Enabled]
U31G1_2 [Enabled]
U31G1_3 [Enabled]
U31G1_4 [Enabled]
U31G1_5 [Auto]
U31G1_6 [Auto]
U31G1_7 [Auto]
U31G1_8 [Auto]
U31G1_9 [Auto]
U31G1_10 [Auto]
USB_11 [Auto]
USB_12 [Auto]
USB_13 [Auto]
USB_14 [Auto]
USB_15 [Auto]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
EXT_Sensor1  Temperature [Monitor]
EXT_Sensor2  Temperature [Monitor]
EXT_Sensor3  Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan Speed [Monitor]
RAD Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
RAD Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
Extension Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Extension Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Extension Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
W_FLOW2 Speed [Monitor]
W_IN2 Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT2 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Manual]
CPU Upper Temperature [70]
CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
CPU Middle Temperature [65]
CPU Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [71]
CPU Lower Temperature [20]
CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%) [10]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 1 Upper Temperature [70]
Chassis Fan 1 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 1 Middle Temperature [45]
Chassis Fan 1 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
Chassis Fan 1 Lower Temperature [40]
Chassis Fan 1 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [24]
Allow Fan Stop [Disabled]
W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
RAD Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
RAD Fan 1 Profile [Silent]
RAD Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
RAD Fan 2 Profile [Silent]
Extension Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Extension Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Extension Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Extension Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Extension Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Extension Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Extension Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Extension Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Extension Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Extension Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Extension Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Extension Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
U31G1_1 [Enabled]
U31G1_2 [Enabled]
U31G1_3 [Enabled]
U31G1_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Auto]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 4 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 5 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 2 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 3 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
IOMMU [Auto]
Remote Display Feature [Auto]
Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
POST Report [5 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name []
Save to Profile [1]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


----------



## pez

Proud to report that the first crash I got so far this weekend was actually a crash and not a PSU issue







. Got the infamous audio glitching and then a reboot. Windows Event Viewer even picked it up...so seems my original issues were PSU-related.

3.7GHz seemed nearly stable (game stable and some benchmarking stable) at 1.35. Running 1.375 now to see if I get another crash, but thinking it might want the full 1.4v.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Ah need! Thnx for that, i was too busy with blaming Asus about it that i didn't read it


3008 is fantastic IN MY CASE check this out


First Bios that passed 1000% with no reboot on my setup.

****
Sensor readout ?? it cant be fixed with software as... this crap sensor got up 30mv messuring range... Well thats useless...


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> 3008 is fantastic IN MY CASE check this out
> 
> 
> First Bios that passed 1000% with no reboot on my setup.
> 
> You not passes Everything i throw at it !!
> 
> Sensor readout ?? it cant be fixed with software as... this crap sensor got up 30mv messuring range... Well thats useless...


changed memory interleave from socket to channel and am now passing my normal quick test up to 9 passes before I hit errors and am able to run the aida stress test up to 30minutes+ so.... Success!

but yea either way this is the best I've ever run this system so 3008 can't be all that bad


----------



## Dynomutt

How can they release 3008 as official?, I mean I have it installed and working, it's not a game breaker but even the CPU frequency is reported incorrectly on the POST screen (you can see it when you disable the ROG boot logo, i've also seen instances where my fans spin up something crazy for like a few seconds before settling down again.

I just don't think this BIOS was ready for release, no way it's passed QA testing.


----------



## Johan45

Seems to me that the addition of the upcoming APUs and possibly Zen+ code is messing with the status quo. If you note 3008 is an update for new upcoming CPUs.
I've always been a big fan of " if it ain't broke don't fix it"


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dynomutt*
> 
> How can they release 3008 as official?, I mean I have it installed and working, it's not a game breaker but even the CPU frequency is reported incorrectly on the POST screen (you can see it when you disable the ROG boot logo, i've also seen instances where my fans spin up something crazy for like a few seconds before settling down again.
> 
> I just don't think this BIOS was ready for release, no way it's passed QA testing.


My guess to man, i was able to flash 1701 back but readings are still off... Not 3.2 GHz off but 3.950GHz in BIOS is 3.94x in Windows...

When i wasn't stable in 3008, i am stable now at even lower Vcore.. The rest is exactly the same.. Weird.

I am going to try for 4 GHz with failed on 3008 but maybe pass in 1701.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> changed memory interleave from socket to channel and am now passing my normal quick test up to 9 passes before I hit errors and am able to run the aida stress test up to 30minutes+ so.... Success!
> 
> but yea either way this is the best I've ever run this system so 3008 can't be all that bad


more testing


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Seems to me that the addition of the upcoming APUs and possibly Zen+ code is messing with the status quo. If you note 3008 is an update for new upcoming CPUs.
> I've always been a big fan of " if it ain't broke don't fix it"


I concur, but still, you have to agree that this is a mess... I mean, they move on to new BIOS which supports new APU's and ZEN+ without even fixing the current problems...

I would really like to know where the bottleneck lies here, is it Asus or AMD that is messing up in order for us to send them Emails about it instead of blaming the wrong company.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> changed memory interleave from socket to channel and am now passing my normal quick test up to 9 passes before I hit errors and am able to run the aida stress test up to 30minutes+ so.... Success!
> 
> but yea either way this is the best I've ever run this system so *3008 can't be all that bad*


For me it is, same as for many other people.

I couldn't even boot after total system freeze when stress testing.. Stuck at F9 error, never had this on 1701 BIOS which i am now stable at the same settings with lower Vcore..


----------



## Johan45

Not really sure where the blame is 100% but I think it lies with all parties. AMD for launching too soon before partners were truly ready and they themselves had the bugs worked out. I don't think a BIOS is going to fix everything either I also feel that ASUS got kicked backward when the found that some code was locking boards and had to start over shortly after launch. It'll be interesting when testing new the chips and chipsets to see what the differences are and if the "kink" have been fully worked out.
I switched from my CHVI to a Titanium I had here and have been happy with it and stable . But I don't flash a BIOS just to check it out on my 24/7 machine, I have a test bench for that.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3200MHz*
> 
> Regarding to 3008 BIOS.
> It looks like it is less stable or works differently with RAM.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have 4XG.Skill F4-3200C14-8GTZKW set.
> On 1701 I was able to make it stable at 3200MHz with Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.9
> 
> 
> 
> With only one persistent power down/reset during cold boot.
> 
> It even worked stable with more moderate power management:
> DRAM voltage: 1.35
> CPU Load-Line Calibration: Level 1
> VDDSOC Load-Line Calibration: Level 1
> 
> CPU (1800X) is overclocked to 4 GHz with the following settings:
> CPU Core Ratio: 40
> Core Performance Boost: Disabled
> CPU Core Voltage: Offset mode: +0.00625
> External Digi+ Power Control:
> Global C-state Control: Enable
> 
> Everything was fast, cold and stable with BIOS 1701 (except that one power down/reset during cold boot).
> 
> With 3008 with the same settings, I have 3 power down/resets during cold boot.
> 
> Also, Real Bench gives me around 148000 points with 3008 instead of 156000 points with 1701.
> 
> So I'm planning to roll back to 1701.
> 
> My config: https://valid.x86.fr/h44rmu
> 
> PS: Q-Code sequence before power downs/resets (with timestamps on the video
> 
> 
> 
> ):
> 1) AA-18
> (00:21)
> 
> 2) 19-20-21-33
> (01:04)
> 
> 3) 19-20-21-33
> (01:37)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BIOS config
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [2017/12/15 18:49:33]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [40.00]
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
> CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
> - CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.00625]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.02500]
> DRAM Voltage [1.35000]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [1.80000]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [4]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
> Trc [48]
> TrrdS [6]
> TrrdL [9]
> Tfaw [39]
> TwtrS [4]
> TwtrL [12]
> Twr [24]
> Trcpage [Auto]
> TrdrdScl [3]
> TwrwrScl [3]
> Trfc [560]
> Trfc2 [416]
> Trfc4 [Auto]
> Tcwl [14]
> Trtp [12]
> Trdwr [7]
> Twrrd [3]
> TwrwrSc [1]
> TwrwrSd [7]
> TwrwrDd [7]
> TrdrdSc [1]
> TrdrdSd [5]
> TrdrdDd [5]
> Tcke [8]
> ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [RZQ/7]
> RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
> RttPark [RZQ/5]
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
> VTTDDR Voltage [0.67980]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [2.50000]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [0.85500]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Auto]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CLDO VDDP voltage [700]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 1]
> CPU Current Capability [Auto]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> CPU Voltage Frequency [400]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
> Manual Adjustment [Regular]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [115]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 1]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.35000]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Auto]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Enabled]
> Q-Code LED Function [POST Code Only]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> When system is in working state [Off]
> When system is in sleep, hibernate or soft off states [Off]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> Wi-Fi Controller [Enabled]
> Bluetooth Controller [Enabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for U31G2_1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for U31G2_EC1 [Auto]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [Samsung SSD 850 PRO 1TB]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> JetFlashTS2GJFV30 8.07 [Auto]
> U31G2_1 [Auto]
> U31G1_1 [Enabled]
> U31G1_2 [Enabled]
> U31G1_3 [Enabled]
> U31G1_4 [Enabled]
> U31G1_5 [Auto]
> U31G1_6 [Auto]
> U31G1_7 [Auto]
> U31G1_8 [Auto]
> U31G1_9 [Auto]
> U31G1_10 [Auto]
> USB_11 [Auto]
> USB_12 [Auto]
> USB_13 [Auto]
> USB_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> EXT_Sensor1  Temperature [Monitor]
> EXT_Sensor2  Temperature [Monitor]
> EXT_Sensor3  Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan Speed [Monitor]
> RAD Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> RAD Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Extension Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Extension Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Extension Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> W_FLOW2 Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN2 Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT2 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
> CPU Fan Profile [Manual]
> CPU Upper Temperature [70]
> CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> CPU Middle Temperature [65]
> CPU Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [71]
> CPU Lower Temperature [20]
> CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%) [10]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Manual]
> Chassis Fan 1 Upper Temperature [70]
> Chassis Fan 1 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> Chassis Fan 1 Middle Temperature [45]
> Chassis Fan 1 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
> Chassis Fan 1 Lower Temperature [40]
> Chassis Fan 1 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [24]
> Allow Fan Stop [Disabled]
> W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> RAD Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> RAD Fan 1 Profile [Silent]
> RAD Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> RAD Fan 2 Profile [Silent]
> Extension Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> Extension Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Extension Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Extension Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Extension Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> Extension Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Extension Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Extension Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Extension Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> Extension Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Extension Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Extension Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> U31G1_1 [Enabled]
> U31G1_2 [Enabled]
> U31G1_3 [Enabled]
> U31G1_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Auto]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 4 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 5 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> IOMMU [Auto]
> Remote Display Feature [Auto]
> Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
> POST Report [5 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [1]
> Profile Name []
> Save to Profile [1]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


3008 is 0020 with 0d error fix for those that get that error. It's a good BIOS but requires a slightly higher CPU and SOC voltages than older BIOS versions with AGESA 1.0.0.6x.
Make your SOC voltage at 1.1V and up your CPU voltage by 2 ticks. The cold boot you habe on 1701 is maybe because your CPU can't boot every time with PROC_ODT at 53.3 Ohm, you can change that to 60 Ohm.


----------



## ph1ber

I'm almost starting to regret I bought into Ryzen and I haven't even got all my parts for the build yet. The story seems very similar with all boards. They all have stupid issues even after almost 1 year after launch. This sounds ridiculous.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph1ber*
> 
> I'm almost starting to regret I bought into Ryzen and I haven't even got all my parts for the build yet. The story seems very similar with all boards. They all have stupid issues even after almost 1 year after launch. This sounds ridiculous.


Like I said in my last post I'm having no issues and I didn't on my CHVI either. Don't forget that this thread is full of posters who are experimenting with every new BIOS release just for giggles.


----------



## articuno1au

Just an observation upon reading this thread of late.

A lot of you are (justifiably) frustrated at what's going on with your boards. What's happening though is that your frustration is overflowing into your assessment of issues.

A couple of people have thrown blame squarely at Asus on an issue only to have it pointed out it was a configuration issue on their end.

I have ZERO interest in protecting Asus in this, but for the sake of each other (all of us trying to get our boards working as we want them to), might I suggest it might be worth taking a breath and letting out the rage?

Some of you are obviously highly skilled and providing excellent support to us here. Just hoping we can keep the group love going.

Cheers









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph1ber*
> 
> I'm almost starting to regret I bought into Ryzen and I haven't even got all my parts for the build yet. The story seems very similar with all boards. They all have stupid issues even after almost 1 year after launch. This sounds ridiculous.


My board is rock solid on 1403 bios and I've had literally no issues.

This is basically "whinging theory". Those people having issues are more likely to be vocal than those of us ticking along just fine









I have no regrets in my purchase coming from a 6600K @ 5ghz. Just get your stuff and crack on. In all probability you'll be fine.

EDIT :: Replaced perceived profanity..


----------



## Amir007

Same here. After updating to bios 3008 from 1701 I get no more cold boots and I'm currently running [email protected] and 3333Mhz on my FlareX actually. Totally stable. 3466Mhz boots fine and can browse but i did get a bluescreen in win 10 in gaming but 3333Mhz is perfectly stable at 1.35v on DRAM. I guess I can always up the ram voltage for 3466Mhz but I'm happy being stable at 3333Mhz.

In task Manager even at 3.9Ghz I do see 3.60 Ghz showing but at the same time what's the big deal? It does say "Base speed" maybe it it just reading the default profile for my 1800x. On the left side of the screen it does display 3.9Ghz correctly. I wouldn't make a big deal honestly about the fact Base speed is showing the actual advertised core speed. Not a big deal honestly. As long as you, and CPUz is aware of the actual speed set in bios then who cares what windows is reporting as base clock. Do a bench and you will see the OC you placed is in effect.

I'm very satisfied with this latest bios thus far.


----------



## ph1ber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Like I said in my last post I'm having no issues and I didn't on my CHVI either. Don't forget that this thread is full of posters who are experimenting with every new BIOS release just for giggles.


Good to hear. The whole reason for this build is that my old Gigabyte mobo(Intel 2500K) had a cold boot issue that they never fix - the thing rebooted before the bios could post so I was mad. Been waiting for my G.Skill F4-3600C15D-16GTZ B-die single rank RAM for over a week now and they haven't even shipped the damn stuff yet. But I'm thinking it'll be worth the wait considering Ryzen is so picky about RAM. Anyway really looking forward to an AMD build again. Last time was an Athlon 1200 hehe


----------



## AlphaZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3200MHz*
> 
> Regarding to 3008 BIOS.
> It looks like it is less stable or works differently with RAM.
> 
> I have 4XG.Skill F4-3200C14-8GTZKW set.
> On 1701 I was able to make it stable at 3200MHz with Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.9
> 
> 
> 
> With only one persistent power down/reset during cold boot.
> 
> It even worked stable with more moderate power management:
> DRAM voltage: 1.35
> CPU Load-Line Calibration: Level 1
> VDDSOC Load-Line Calibration: Level 1
> 
> CPU (1800X) is overclocked to 4 GHz with the following settings:
> CPU Core Ratio: 40
> Core Performance Boost: Disabled
> CPU Core Voltage: Offset mode: +0.00625
> External Digi+ Power Control:
> Global C-state Control: Enable
> 
> Everything was fast, cold and stable with BIOS 1701 (except that one power down/reset during cold boot).
> 
> With 3008 with the same settings, I have 3 power down/resets during cold boot.
> 
> Also, Real Bench gives me around 148000 points with 3008 instead of 156000 points with 1701.
> 
> So I'm planning to roll back to 1701.
> 
> My config: https://valid.x86.fr/h44rmu
> 
> PS: Q-Code sequence before power downs/resets (with timestamps on the video
> 
> 
> 
> ):
> 1) AA-18
> (00:21)
> 
> 2) 19-20-21-33
> (01:04)
> 
> 3) 19-20-21-33
> (01:37)


I don't think offset works on this BIOS. You will have to set manual voltage. (At least my SOC voltage offset was ignored on my C6H with 3008 and just ran AUTO voltages unless set to manual)

With 3008 BIOS try leaving your timings and ram voltage manually set, but set your ProcODT and CAD strengths to 'Auto'. The 2x8GB 3200MHz FlareX kit I have runs XMP settings without any additional calibrations on my Prime x370-Pro with AGESA 1.0.7.1.


----------



## 3200MHz

Code:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*


Quote:


> 3008 is 0020 with 0d error fix for those that get that error. It's a good BIOS but requires a slightly higher CPU and SOC voltages than older BIOS versions with AGESA 1.0.0.6x.
> Make your SOC voltage at 1.1V and up your CPU voltage by 2 ticks.


Thanks, but it didn't help.
Actually, I had even nastier issue with these and my previous settings, but I didn't pay attention to it because I thought it was one time occurrence: during cold boot, BIOS did one power down/reset, and then the second after which the MB won't start and won't react on power button until I totally power-down the MB by turning off the power. After it when I tried to boot BIOS did those 3 resets/power downs and launched the system.

I was frustrated with that bug and before I try to switch back to 1701 I decided to try one more trick - D.O.C.P. profiles.
And it worked for me - now I have only one reset/power down during POST sequence.


Spoiler: Current BIOS config



Code:



Code:


[2017/12/15 20:01:32]
Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P. Standard]
D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3200 14-14-14-34-1.35V]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [40.00]
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
- CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.00625]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.10000]
DRAM Voltage [1.35000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [1.80000]
1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [4]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
Trc [48]
TrrdS [6]
TrrdL [9]
Tfaw [39]
TwtrS [4]
TwtrL [12]
Twr [24]
Trcpage [Auto]
TrdrdScl [3]
TwrwrScl [3]
Trfc [560]
Trfc2 [416]
Trfc4 [Auto]
Tcwl [14]
Trtp [12]
Trdwr [7]
Twrrd [3]
TwrwrSc [1]
TwrwrSd [7]
TwrwrDd [7]
TrdrdSc [1]
TrdrdSd [5]
TrdrdDd [5]
Tcke [8]
ProcODT [60 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [RZQ/7]
RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
RttPark [RZQ/5]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
VTTDDR Voltage [0.67980]
VPP_MEM Voltage [2.50000]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [0.85500]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CLDO VDDP voltage [700]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 1]
CPU Current Capability [Auto]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
CPU Voltage Frequency [400]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
Manual Adjustment [Regular]
CPU Power Thermal Control [115]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 1]
VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
DRAM Current Capability [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.35000]
Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Auto]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
Q-Code LED Function [POST Code Only]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
When system is in working state [Off]
When system is in sleep, hibernate or soft off states [Off]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
Wi-Fi Controller [Enabled]
Bluetooth Controller [Enabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for U31G2_1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for U31G2_EC1 [Auto]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [Samsung SSD 850 PRO 1TB]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
U31G2_1 [Auto]
U31G1_1 [Enabled]
U31G1_2 [Enabled]
U31G1_3 [Enabled]
U31G1_4 [Enabled]
U31G1_5 [Auto]
U31G1_6 [Auto]
U31G1_7 [Auto]
U31G1_8 [Auto]
U31G1_9 [Auto]
U31G1_10 [Auto]
USB_11 [Auto]
USB_12 [Auto]
USB_13 [Auto]
USB_14 [Auto]
USB_15 [Auto]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
EXT_Sensor1  Temperature [Monitor]
EXT_Sensor2  Temperature [Monitor]
EXT_Sensor3  Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan Speed [Monitor]
RAD Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
RAD Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
Extension Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Extension Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Extension Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
W_FLOW2 Speed [Monitor]
W_IN2 Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT2 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Manual]
CPU Upper Temperature [70]
CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
CPU Middle Temperature [65]
CPU Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [71]
CPU Lower Temperature [20]
CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%) [10]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 1 Upper Temperature [70]
Chassis Fan 1 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 1 Middle Temperature [45]
Chassis Fan 1 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
Chassis Fan 1 Lower Temperature [40]
Chassis Fan 1 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [24]
Allow Fan Stop [Disabled]
W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
RAD Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
RAD Fan 1 Profile [Silent]
RAD Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
RAD Fan 2 Profile [Silent]
Extension Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Extension Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Extension Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Extension Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Extension Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Extension Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Extension Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Extension Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Extension Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Extension Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Extension Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Extension Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
U31G1_1 [Enabled]
U31G1_2 [Enabled]
U31G1_3 [Enabled]
U31G1_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Auto]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 4 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 5 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 2 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 3 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
IOMMU [Auto]
Remote Display Feature [Auto]
Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
POST Report [5 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name []
Save to Profile [1]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]





That D.O.C.P. works weirdly - it stuck my CPU core speed to 4000 GHz permanently while showing the same settings as when I had it adjustable by the system.
As it had one reset/power down during POST, I decided to reduce CPU core voltage offset to +0.00625.
It did the trick. Now I have CPU core voltage of 1.35V + variable/adjustable CPU core speed (yes, after I changed CPU core voltage offset - the CPU frequency became adjustable too.)
Now I see that DRAM voltage is a bit extreme - 1.373V-1.395V.
Will try to make it 1.35V back and observe.

UPD: Cinebench score raised to 1791 (I believe 1792 was the maximum I ever had) but Real Becnch score has dropped, but I'm not considering Real Bench as a benchmark because its ratings are very inconsistent.


----------



## 3200MHz

Looks like different sensors report the same voltagse wit different values.


Spoiler: HWInfo screenshots


----------



## 3200MHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaZero*
> 
> With 3008 BIOS try leaving your timings and ram voltage manually set, but set your ProcODT and CAD strengths to 'Auto'.


Thanks. Will try it a bit later
Quote:


> The 2x8GB 3200MHz FlareX kit I have runs XMP settings without any additional calibrations on my Prime x370-Pro with AGESA 1.0.7.1.


You are one lucky guy:
1. Your kit is designed for AMD Ryzen.
2. Ryzen has a lot less issues with 2X kits than with 4X kits. I think it will work with 2X of my memory modules @ 3200 MHz without any additional tricks and dancing.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I concur, but still, you have to agree that this is a mess... I mean, they move on to new BIOS which supports new APU's and ZEN+ without even fixing the current problems...
> 
> I would really like to know where the bottleneck lies here, is it Asus or AMD that is messing up in order for us to send them Emails about it instead of blaming the wrong company.


and what if some things Cant be fixed like sensors ?? Fan setting ect...
You forgotten they had 3 months to design and start selling X370 boards !!!


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dynomutt*
> 
> How can they release 3008 as official?, I mean I have it installed and working, it's not a game breaker but even the CPU frequency is reported incorrectly on the POST screen (you can see it when you disable the ROG boot logo, i've also seen instances where my fans spin up something crazy for like a few seconds before settling down again.
> 
> I just don't think this BIOS was ready for release, no way it's passed QA testing.
> 
> 
> 
> My guess to man, i was able to flash 1701 back but readings are still off... Not 3.2 GHz off but 3.950GHz in BIOS is 3.94x in Windows...
> 
> When i wasn't stable in 3008, i am stable now at even lower Vcore.. The rest is exactly the same.. Weird.
> 
> I am going to try for 4 GHz with failed on 3008 but maybe pass in 1701.
Click to expand...

EC changed due to 3008 bios ?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> EC changed due to 3008 bios ?


Idk man, it surely screwed something up on my system.. EC versions are the same though, weird.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> EC changed due to 3008 bios ?
> 
> 
> 
> Idk man, it surely screwed something up on my system.. EC versions are the same though, weird.
Click to expand...

still happily rocking here on 1501








My EC 
Zero issues here (except for cold-boot which is fine)


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> still happily rocking here on 1501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My EC
> Zero issues here (except for cold-boot which is fine)


Good for you man









Stick with that BIOS if it suits you because newer doesn't always mean better unfortunately...


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Use liquid metal ?? I'w been using it since came 7-8 years ago ?? Not touched Normal TIM since.
> 
> I have to admit that i tried Grizlis hydronaut and was only 2c higher temperature


Yeah, I would but it leaves annoying marks on the CPU and to cooler's plate, other thing is that it takes considerable force to remove.. It almost felt like it was glued to it haha lol









But temps are rising dangerously high now compared to liquid metal :/ 1.43v llc4 almost 90c at performance mode fan profiles before it maxed out at that voltage at 76c

And water delta is like 40-50c and temps instantaneously jumps to 70-75c from fresh with water temp being at 30c.

Even with 1.35v my temps are at 75-80c region.

There can't be so high temperature delta between liquid metal and thermal grease, can there?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaZero*
> 
> I don't think offset works on this BIOS. You will have to set manual voltage. (At least my SOC voltage offset was ignored on my C6H with 3008 and just ran AUTO voltages unless set to manual)
> 
> With 3008 BIOS try leaving your timings and ram voltage manually set, but set your ProcODT and CAD strengths to 'Auto'. The 2x8GB 3200MHz FlareX kit I have runs XMP settings without any additional calibrations on my Prime x370-Pro with AGESA 1.0.7.1.


EVERYTHING WORKS on 3008
Well besides fan controll but thats unfixable by looks of it :/


----------



## 3200MHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> The cold boot you habe on 1701 is maybe because your CPU can't boot every time with PROC_ODT at 53.3 Ohm, you can change that to 60 Ohm.


Well, it didn't work - the same one soft reset with PROC_ODT=60 Ohm.

I compared voltages on both BIOS'es, and it looks like they are the same:


So I'm giving a new chance to 3008.

Previously Cinebench gave me 1791 points on both 1701 and 3008. Now it gives me 1780 on 3008, but I loaded the same OC profile I used previously (before reverting to 1701 and switching back to 3008)

RealBench constantly gives lower score to 3008:


So my new goal is to get the same performance on 3008 as I had on 1701.


Spoiler: BIOS settings comparison



Code:



Code:


                                           1701|                                           3008
-----------------------------------------------|------------------------------------------------------------
[2017/12/15 22:10:34]                          |[2017/12/15 20:01:32]
Ai Overclock Tuner [Default]                   |Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P. Standard]
                                               |D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3200 14-14-14-34-1.35V]
                                               |BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
                                               |BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]                   |Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [40.00]                       |> CPU Core Ratio [40.00]
Performance Bias [Auto]                        |Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]                |Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]              |Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]                                |SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]               |EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]                    |TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]                 |CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]                       |CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
- CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.00625]            |- CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.00625]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]                  |CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.02500]            |- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.10000]
DRAM Voltage [1.35000]                         |DRAM Voltage [1.35000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [1.80000]                     |1.8V PLL Voltage [1.80000]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]                        |1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]
Target TDP [Auto]                              |Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]                                 |TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]                                |TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]                              |TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]                              |TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]                                |TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]                              |TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]                                |TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]                                 |TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]                                |TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]                                |TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]                               |TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]                            |TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]                            |TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]                            |TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]                         |TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]                           |TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]                            |TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]                            |TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]                            |TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]                         |TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]                           |TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]                               |TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]                               |TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]                         |TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [4]                  |Mem Over Clock Fail Count [4]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]                         |DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]              |DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]             |DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]                        |DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]                        |DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
Trc_SM [48]                                    |Trc [48]
TrrdS_SM [6]                                   |TrrdS [6]
TrrdL_SM [9]                                   |TrrdL [9]
Tfaw_SM [39]                                   |Tfaw [39]
TwtrS_SM [4]                                   |TwtrS [4]
TwtrL_SM [12]                                  |TwtrL [12]
Twr_SM [24]                                    |Twr [24]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]                              |Trcpage [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [3]                                |TrdrdScl [3]
TwrwrScl_SM [3]                                |TwrwrScl [3]
Trfc_SM [560]                                  |Trfc [560]
Trfc2_SM [Auto]                                |Trfc2 [416]
Trfc4_SM [Auto]                                |Trfc4 [Auto]
Tcwl_SM [14]                                   |Tcwl [14]
Trtp_SM [12]                                   |Trtp [12]
Trdwr_SM [7]                                   |Trdwr [7]
Twrrd_SM [3]                                   |Twrrd [3]
TwrwrSc_SM [1]                                 |TwrwrSc [1]
TwrwrSd_SM [7]                                 |TwrwrSd [7]
TwrwrDd_SM [7]                                 |TwrwrDd [7]
TrdrdSc_SM [1]                                 |TrdrdSc [1]
TrdrdSd_SM [5]                                 |TrdrdSd [5]
TrdrdDd_SM [5]                                 |TrdrdDd [5]
Tcke_SM [8]                                    |Tcke [8]
ProcODT_SM [53.3 ohm]                          |ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]                                     |Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Enabled]                       |Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
Power Down Enable [Auto]                       |Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [RZQ/7]                                 |RttNom [RZQ/7]
RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]                        |RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
RttPark [RZQ/5]                                |RttPark [RZQ/5]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]                      |MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]                        |MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]                          |MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]             |MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]         |MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]           |MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]             |MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
VTTDDR Voltage [0.67980]                       |VTTDDR Voltage [0.67980]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]                         |VPP_MEM Voltage [2.50000]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]            |DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]            |DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [0.82500]                         |VDDP Voltage [0.85500]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]                    |VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]                    |1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]                            |CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]                         |2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]                            |DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]                            |DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]                            |DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]                            |DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]                            |PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]                            |PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]                            |PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]                             |PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]                   |PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]                                |T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]                           |Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]                         |Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]                     |Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]                         |Clock Amplitude [Auto]
                                               |CLDO VDDP voltage [700]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 1]            |CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 1]
CPU Current Capability [Auto]                  |CPU Current Capability [Auto]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]             |CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]                     |CPU Voltage Frequency [400]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]               |CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response] |CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
Manual Adjustment [Regular]                    |Manual Adjustment [Regular]
CPU Power Thermal Control [115]                |CPU Power Thermal Control [115]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 2]         |VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 1]
VDDSOC Current Capability [100%]               |VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]              |VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
                                               |Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]                    |VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
DRAM Current Capability [100%]                 |DRAM Current Capability [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]             |DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]              |DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]      |Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.35000]                   |DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.35000]
Security Device Support [Enable]               |Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]            |TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]      |Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Enabled]                          |PSS Support [Auto]
NX Mode [Enabled]                              |NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Disabled]                            |SVM Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]                     |SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]                            |PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]                            |PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]                    |PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]                         |PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]                          |PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]                          |PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]                          |PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]                          |PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]                          |PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]                          |PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]                          |PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]                          |PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]             |Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]      |AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Enabled]                          |Onboard LED [Enabled]
Q-Code LED Function [POST Code Only]           |Q-Code LED Function [POST Code Only]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]                     |SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]                               |SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]                      |SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]                            |Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]                            |Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]                            |Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]                            |Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]                            |Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]                            |Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]                            |Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]                            |Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]                           |ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]           |Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]               |Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]                     |Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]                    |Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]                  |HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]                      |PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]                          |PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]                           |PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]                           |PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [Auto]                           |M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
SB Link Mode [Auto]                            |SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]           |Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
When system is in working state [Off]          |When system is in working state [Off]
When system is in sleep, hibernate or soft off |When system is in sleep, hibernate or soft off states [Off]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]                 |Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]                     |Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
Wi-Fi Controller [Enabled]                     |Wi-Fi Controller [Enabled]
Bluetooth Controller [Enabled]                 |Bluetooth Controller [Enabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for U31G2_1 [Auto]     |USB Type C Power Switch for U31G2_1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for U31G2_EC1 [Auto]   |USB Type C Power Switch for U31G2_EC1 [Auto]
Network Stack [Disabled]                       |Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]                    |Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]                  |Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [Samsung SSD 850 PRO 1TB]               |Device [Samsung SSD 850 PRO 1TB]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]                   |Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]                        |XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]      |USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
U31G2_1 [Auto]                                 |U31G2_1 [Auto]
U31G1_1 [Enabled]                              |U31G1_1 [Enabled]
U31G1_2 [Enabled]                              |U31G1_2 [Enabled]
U31G1_3 [Enabled]                              |U31G1_3 [Enabled]
U31G1_4 [Enabled]                              |U31G1_4 [Enabled]
U31G1_5 [Auto]                                 |U31G1_5 [Auto]
U31G1_6 [Auto]                                 |U31G1_6 [Auto]
U31G1_7 [Auto]                                 |U31G1_7 [Auto]
U31G1_8 [Auto]                                 |U31G1_8 [Auto]
U31G1_9 [Auto]                                 |U31G1_9 [Auto]
U31G1_10 [Auto]                                |U31G1_10 [Auto]
USB_11 [Auto]                                  |USB_11 [Auto]
USB_12 [Auto]                                  |USB_12 [Auto]
USB_13 [Auto]                                  |USB_13 [Auto]
USB_14 [Auto]                                  |USB_14 [Auto]
USB_15 [Auto]                                  |USB_15 [Auto]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]                      |CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]              |MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]                      |VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]                      |PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]                |T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
EXT_Sensor1  Temperature [Monitor]             |EXT_Sensor1  Temperature [Monitor]
EXT_Sensor2  Temperature [Monitor]             |EXT_Sensor2  Temperature [Monitor]
EXT_Sensor3  Temperature [Monitor]             |EXT_Sensor3  Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]                        |CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan Speed [Monitor]                    |Chassis Fan Speed [Monitor]
RAD Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]                      |RAD Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
RAD Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]                      |RAD Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]                        |W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]               |CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
Extension Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]                |Extension Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Extension Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]                |Extension Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Extension Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]                |Extension Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]                         |W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]                     |W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]                    |W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
W_FLOW2 Speed [Monitor]                        |W_FLOW2 Speed [Monitor]
W_IN2 Temperature [Monitor]                    |W_IN2 Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT2 Temperature [Monitor]                   |W_OUT2 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]                     |CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]                         |3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]                           |5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]                          |12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]                   |CPU Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]         |CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]            |CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Manual]                       |CPU Fan Profile [Manual]
CPU Upper Temperature [70]                     |CPU Upper Temperature [70]
CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]              |CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
CPU Middle Temperature [65]                    |CPU Middle Temperature [65]
CPU Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [70]            |CPU Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [71]
CPU Lower Temperature [20]                     |CPU Lower Temperature [20]
CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%) [20]               |CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%) [10]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]          |Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]               |Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]   |Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]        |Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Manual]                 |Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 1 Upper Temperature [70]           |Chassis Fan 1 Upper Temperature [70]
Chassis Fan 1 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]        |Chassis Fan 1 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 1 Middle Temperature [45]          |Chassis Fan 1 Middle Temperature [45]
Chassis Fan 1 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [60]      |Chassis Fan 1 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
Chassis Fan 1 Lower Temperature [40]           |Chassis Fan 1 Lower Temperature [40]
Chassis Fan 1 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [24]         |Chassis Fan 1 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [24]
Allow Fan Stop [Disabled]                      |Allow Fan Stop [Disabled]
W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]                     |W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
RAD Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]              |RAD Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]               |Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]   |Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]        |Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
RAD Fan 1 Profile [Silent]                     |RAD Fan 1 Profile [Silent]
RAD Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]              |RAD Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]               |Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]   |Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]        |Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
RAD Fan 2 Profile [Silent]                     |RAD Fan 2 Profile [Silent]
Extension Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]        |Extension Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Extension Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]             |Extension Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Extension Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]      |Extension Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Extension Fan 1 Profile [Standard]             |Extension Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Extension Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]        |Extension Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Extension Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]             |Extension Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Extension Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]      |Extension Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Extension Fan 2 Profile [Standard]             |Extension Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Extension Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]        |Extension Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Extension Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]             |Extension Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Extension Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]      |Extension Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Extension Fan 3 Profile [Standard]             |Extension Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]                     |OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]                        |OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
U31G1_1 [Enabled]                              |U31G1_1 [Enabled]
U31G1_2 [Enabled]                              |U31G1_2 [Enabled]
U31G1_3 [Enabled]                              |U31G1_3 [Enabled]
U31G1_4 [Enabled]                              |U31G1_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]                      |IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]                    |SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]                   |SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]                        |Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]                        |Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]                         |I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]                         |I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]                        |I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]                        |I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]                    |GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]                    |ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]                    |ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]                    |ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]                    |ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]                    |ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]                    |ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]                    |ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]                    |ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]                    |SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]                    |SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]                    |SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]                    |SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]                    |SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]                    |SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]                    |SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]                    |SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]                        |SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]                        |SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]                        |SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]                        |SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]                        |SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]                        |SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]                        |SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]                        |SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]              |SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]                     |SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]            |Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]                 |SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]                    |SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]           |Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]              |Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]           |SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]           |SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]                |SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Aut|SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]           |SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]             |SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]           |SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]                            |Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]                     |SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]                        |SATA SGPIO 0 [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]                        |SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]                            |SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]       |AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]                      |TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]                  |Clock Interrupt Tag [Auto]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]               |EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]         |Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]              |Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]                           |SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]                      |SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]                        |SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]                     |SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]                         |SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]                        |I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]                        |I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]                        |I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]                        |I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
                                               |I2C 4 D3 Support [Auto]
                                               |I2C 5 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]                       |UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]                       |UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]                         |UART 2 D3 Support [Auto]
                                               |UART 3 D3 Support [Auto]
                                               |SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]                         |EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]                         |XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]                           |SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]                                    |S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]        |Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]                |SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]      |SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]                              |HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]                          |MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]                           |_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]                      |USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]                     |PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]                          |USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]                          |LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]                    |PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]                           |AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]                          |SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]             |SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]             |GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
IOMMU [Auto]                                   |IOMMU [Auto]
Remote Display Feature [Auto]                  |Remote Display Feature [Auto]
Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]                            |Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]                             |PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]                            |Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]                    |Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]                 |Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]                        |Memory Clear [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Enabled]                            |Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]    |Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Disabled]                   |Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
POST Report [5 sec]                            |POST Report [5 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]                |Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]               |Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]                  |Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]                |Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]                     |Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Auto]                              |Launch CSM [Enabled]
                                               |Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
                                               |Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
                                               |Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
                                               |Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]                             |OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]                      |Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [1]                          |Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name []                                |Profile Name []
Save to Profile [1]                            |Save to Profile [1]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]                        |CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]                          |VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]                        |1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]                          |BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]                               |CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]                   |Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Yeah, I would but it leaves annoying marks on the CPU and to cooler's plate, other thing is that it takes considerable force to remove.. It almost felt like it was glued to it haha lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But temps are rising dangerously high now compared to liquid metal :/ 1.43v llc4 almost 90c at performance mode fan profiles before it maxed out at that voltage at 76c
> 
> And water delta is like 40-50c and temps instantaneously jumps to 70-75c from fresh with water temp being at 30c.
> 
> Even with 1.35v my temps are at 75-80c region.
> 
> There can't be so high temperature delta between liquid metal and thermal grease, can there?


depends on many factors. But I'w seen drop of 9c on [email protected] tim vs CLU....


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> EVERYTHING WORKS on 3008
> Well besides fan controll but thats unfixable by looks of it :/


Fan control works fine on my board.. Works fine for weeks now. EC reset did the trick.

Only problem i have now is wrong voltage and clock speed reports which 3008 BIOS broke..


----------



## MrXL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> EVERYTHING WORKS on 3008
> Well besides fan controll but thats unfixable by looks of it :/
> 
> 
> 
> Fan control works fine on my board.. Works fine for weeks now. EC reset did the trick.
> 
> Only problem i have now is wrong voltage and clock speed reports which 3008 BIOS broke..
Click to expand...

How did you reset the EC?


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> I take it there's really no difference between beta 3008 and release 3008? I literally flashed beta 3008 yesterday and I'm not keen on redoing all my settings (unnless OC profile works on both since they're the same 'version'?)
> 
> Haven't tried getting 3200 with my Hynix M-die on 3008 yet but 3066 14-16-16-16-30 has been working for me since 1601 or so, guess I'll stick with that unless someone can confirm they have dual rank M-Die working at 3200 on this BIOS.


Fast Preset on the Ryzen DRAM Calculator is working on BIOS 3008. DR Hynix M-Die 3200 @ 16-17-17-17-34, only the tRFC timing on the Fast Preset was too tight, but the alt value of 448 worked fine. Tested stable to 100% so far with memtest.


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> depends on many factors. But I'w seen drop of 9c on [email protected] tim vs CLU....


Okay, I saw almost same temps and the same radical temperature lift between my 360mm water ultimate and 280mm kraken x62.

I guess I have to take my PC apart completely 'n' check the backplate and screws and all those stuff.. Maybe contact between plate and heat spreader is not enough and liquid metal better filled that gap 

Annoying thing is, those mounting screws are effin tight in place for it to be that easy for them to be swiveled off by hand.


----------



## mito1172

@elmor. USB port problematic sometimes keyboard mouse disabled. The problem ends when you turn off the pc and turn it back on


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mito1172*
> 
> @elmor. USB port problematic sometimes keyboard mouse disabled. The problem ends when you turn off the pc and turn it back on


I've has this for a while to be honest. It started out with my H110i dropping offline (pump still runs, you just can't control it) so I changed some of the ports being used on the back and now my external hard disks drop off line every so often.

I'm still on BIOS 1403 tho. Running fine, apart from the USB issue, so I've not bothered to update it...yet.


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I've has this for a while to be honest. It started out with my H110i dropping offline (pump still runs, you just can't control it) so I changed some of the ports being used on the back and now my external hard disks drop off line every so often.
> 
> I'm still on BIOS 1403 tho. Running fine, apart from the USB issue, so I've not bothered to update it...yet.


USB problems had every bios. this bios again the problem is not over







the only beautiful event cold boot is over


----------



## Cpt Phasma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Phasma had so poor part in EP8


Again? Damn it. I've seen the trailers where she's fighting Finn and was like "oh damn, 'bout time we get to see her fight!" and got all excited







I







her

I swear, if they pull a Darth Maul again and she dies, I will be very upset


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anon247*
> 
> thanks guys i flashed 3008 no problems, thanks very much, have a good Christmas Chelsie xx
> 
> ♥ ☀ ✿ ☀ ✿ ☀ ⓛⓞⓥⓔ ❤ ☀ ... ☆ ☆☀ ❤ ☆ ⓛⓞⓥⓔ ✿ ☀ ☀ ☀ ❤ ☀ ☀ ☆ ☀ ☀ⓛⓞⓥⓔ ⓛⓞⓥⓔ ♥ ☀ ☀ ❤ ☀ ✿ ☀ ✿ ☀ ♥ ❤ ☀


Right On! Hopefully everything will work out plus you too have a great Christmas.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> EVERYTHING WORKS on 3008
> Well besides fan controll but thats unfixable by looks of it :/


Same here, so far for me this is the best bios, everything appears to be working as well. Never had a USB problem, did have fan problems, pretty reliable now. Offset voltage works with Pstate 0 as expected etc. Since now I have a custom loop and much more cooling 4ghz was easy to achieve, I probably could go higher but it is just not worth the much higher voltages for virtually nothing. My next phase is going to 32gb of ram, 4 sticks of TridentZ 3200 Cas 14 stuff.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> EC changed due to 3008 bios ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> still happily rocking here on 1501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My EC
> Zero issues here (except for cold-boot which is fine)


EC is unchanged on update to 3008 here.
I'm on 0312 and have been, all is well on my system.


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> EC is unchanged on update to 3008 here.
> I'm on 0312 and have been, all is well on my system.


I have my 0312 but sometimes usb problem


----------



## skellattarr

I was in bios 3008 beta and my system was unstable on that bios so I went back to bios 9920 and running my corsair vengeance RGB 3000mhz at 2800mhz stable. I sense then updated the AMD chipset driver to the latest one will the 3008 bios run stable now? my memory is 32gb 4x8


----------



## OrionBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chroniclard*
> 
> This is my 1700X in windows, shows 3.4 base speed. However its clocked at 3.925 which shows correctly(near enough) in HWInfo


The "Base Speed" reported in Task Manager is the default speed of the CPU as the manufacturer specified it. For my 1700 (without X) it always shows 3000MHz but on the left (next to Utilization) it shows the current speed of the CPU. For me on 3008 it shows correct values.


----------



## Disassociative

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrionBG*
> 
> The "Base Speed" reported in Task Manager is the default speed of the CPU as the manufacturer specified it. For my 1700 (without X) it always shows 3000MHz but on the left (next to Utilization) it shows the current speed of the CPU. For me on 3008 it shows correct values.


From memory my i7 would do that too - show the base clock in Task Manger as 3.5ghz but current speed would be accurate to the Turbo clocks (between 3.6 and 3.9 depending on core usage)


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrXL*
> 
> How did you reset the EC?


Simple, shut down PC, unplug from power, pull motherboard battery out and let it sit for a while. Than every thing vice versa and you should be good to go.


----------



## 3200MHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3200MHz*
> 
> RealBench constantly gives lower score to 3008:
> 
> 
> So my new goal is to get the same performance on 3008 as I had on 1701.


Set the exactly the same settings (except DOCP in 3008 and left PSS Support on "Auto" ("Enabled" by default on 1701)) on 3008 and got exactly the same behavior (with 1 reset during POST) on 3008 as it was on 1701.
The performance is also very close to 1701.

RealBench gives high score only on the second run (after the first run it is about 10000 less). But RealBench almost never loads CPU anywhere close to 100% on 3008.

So I'm more or less happy now.

Would be great if I'll manage to find out hot to get rid of that one reset on the cold boot.




50-10-AA-18
(01:55)

If I see it correctly, after the reset, POST goes AA-19, skipping 18.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> EC changed due to 3008 bios ?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> still happily rocking here on 1501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My EC
> Zero issues here (except for cold-boot which is fine)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EC is unchanged on update to 3008 here.
> I'm on 0312 and have been, all is well on my system.
Click to expand...

Okey
Good to know Tnx
So a EC change is still to come... looking forward to it


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Dude, would you mind your Language plz?
> 
> Readings are Okay for now on my rig. It appears that even the CPU can't give accurate readings lmao.. What a mess..
> 
> Hopefully they solve lots of issues with newer Ryzen CPU's and motherboards..
> 
> I really don't understand why they went with these cheapo sensors and why it is that hard to give accurate readings, Intel can do it so why can't AMD..


Guess + - 20mv reading is best we can hope for. Weird that Cpu reading is messed up for You now. But thats Windows thing i think says Base clock 3.95 and 4.58 Torbo speed... I WISH









Just finished post producing this from last night on my rig... 4K cam upgrade turned out terrible due to Audio quality or lack of it :/ Going back to amazon next week... Kibnda cant invest 500 quid for camera that Ill leave unprotected at events from thieves... My mate that does some recording also done that and.... its gone







Gotta look for something descent around 100 bucks heh.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> Fast Preset on the Ryzen DRAM Calculator is working on BIOS 3008. DR Hynix M-Die 3200 @ 16-17-17-17-34, only the tRFC timing on the Fast Preset was too tight, but the alt value of 448 worked fine. Tested stable to 100% so far with memtest.


Did you pretty much use set all the timings from the calulator for you Hynix M-die? Curious as I have RipJaws V 3200 2 x 8 from RMA that came with M-Die. I already have it them humming along at 1602.9 lol can boot into windows at 3333+ but get mem errors in testing. These new Hynix M-die are pretty easy to use and set up out of the box at 3200. My actual replace kit was produced the first week of December 2017.

Currently my timings are 16-16-16-16-36-56-466 1T at 3206. Anyhow I got tired of trying to tune the ram at to work at 3333
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *articuno1au*
> 
> Just an observation upon reading this thread of late.
> 
> A lot of you are (justifiably) frustrated at what's going on with your boards. What's happening though is that your frustration is overflowing into your assessment of issues.
> 
> A couple of people have thrown blame squarely at Asus on an issue only to have it pointed out it was a configuration issue on their end.
> 
> Some of you are obviously highly skilled and providing excellent support to us here. Just hoping we can keep the group love going.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My board is rock solid on 1403 bios and I've had literally no issues.
> 
> This is basically theory". Those people having issues are more likely to be vocal than those of us ticking along just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no regrets in my purchase coming from a 6600K @ 5ghz. Just get your stuff and crack on. In all probability you'll be fine.


Just chiming in to agree...and to really state that people with problems are more vocal not just in this but in all of life.

With that said, I have been pretty much stable since I got my C6H Wifi. I was stable with my old ram, well as stable as I could be with one partially bad stick. Was D-die dual rank Samsung 2 x 8 . Now I am rock solid stable with my new RMA ram with is Hynix M-Die 3200 2 x 8

One thing of note at least for me I was able to go from 40.5 on the cpu to 41 with Bios 3008 At the same voltage as well as able to slightly adjust my BCLK up for a bit more performance without losing my m.2 drive. Previous bios if I adjusted my BCLK at all I would lose the M.2 drive.

My Best Cinebench score on my 1700X @ 41 something is 1905. Yes 1905. I was not using safe mode or disabling exporer process either.



All in all I am happy with my new system. I do not care what reviewers say about gaming on it, as it just works for me better in the type of games I play then my old I5 6600K skylake build. I generally play MMOs but if anyone is familiar with WoW and the new Dalaran fps ...you would understand when I say I never drop below 80 FPS when I am in that area. Previously with my I5 6600k and same graphics card I would have drops into the 30 fps and usually averaged 50ish in that area.


----------



## R71800XSS

About BIOS 3008:

DDR4: GSKILL F4-3200C14D-32GTZ (2 x 16 Gb DUAL RANK) OC to 3333 Mhz.

Bad: 1) Worst latency.
2) Training memory similar to 1701 (on off, on-off and go to W10).
3) Sometimes C6H show code 40 (it must be 24), but it looks to work ok.

Good: stable (similar to 1701).

My conclusion is: don't move if your PC works well.
---


----------



## Fright

Using latest BIOS 3008 and 1usmus calculated values (thx for your tool) and still getting Error 55...
CPU: 1800X RAM: DR4: GSKILL F4-3200C14D-32GTZ dual rank 16x2

@elmor
Elmor once stated in the ROG forums that Error 55 is pcie device initilization but the graphics card is flawless and has no issues. (RX480 gaming x by MSI)

Or is ASUS deliberately not allowing other manufacturers graphics cards on their boards? *puts on thin foil hat*


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> About BIOS 3008:
> 
> DDR4: GSKILL F4-3200C14D-32GTZ (2 x 16 Gb DUAL RANK) OC to 3333 Mhz.
> 
> Bad: 1) Worst latency.
> 
> ---


Have you tried disabling PowerDown?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Guess + - 20mv reading is best we can hope for. Weird that Cpu reading is messed up for You now. But thats Windows thing i think says Base clock 3.95 and 4.58 Torbo speed... I WISH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished post producing this from last night on my rig... 4K cam upgrade turned out terrible due to Audio quality or lack of it :/ Going back to amazon next week... Kibnda cant invest 500 quid for camera that Ill leave unprotected at events from thieves... My mate that does some recording also done that and.... its gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta look for something descent around 100 bucks heh.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Readings are fine now as i said before, it was Ai overclock Tuner that was causing faulty readings which is why i said that even the CPU can't give accurate readings on Ryzen.


----------



## Amir007

I guess it is true with a multi bug in Task Manager. I'm currently set to 3.9ghz in bios but in windows it was showing 3.6Ghz Speed. I rebooted and now its back up again to 3.9ghz. I wonder what triggers it to drop down to 3.6Ghz. I did some benches using Cinebench and it was giving me a 3.6ghz score even thought I'm set to run at 3.9Ghz.

Even when 3.9ghz is working and if/when performance reflects that in Cinebench, it still displays 3.60 GHz in the Ranking section. You can clearly see my previous tests and it was reading it correctly when i was on 1701 bios if set to 3.9Ghz.

Damn, just when I thought this bios was good enough for me. I know this was already reported a few days ago, is there a workaround? or do we know what is causing this bug? I'm more concerned about my multi dropping down to x36 while running 39 in bios. This is the main reason why I returned my previous ASrock Taichi mobo. I guess it's not just a cosmetic bug but I can assure you my cinebench score was 1650 even thought it was set to 3900mhz in bios. The funny thing is CPU-Z was reading 3.9Ghz but not Cinebench and Windows 10. Damn we're screwed big time again.

ASUS - YOU GOT A FIX THIS. THIS IS UNACCEPTABLE.

This screenshot is with a cosmetic bug only. This correctly reflects a 3.9ghz score in Cinebench. But I forgot to take screenshots when it was also showing 3.6Ghz in windows task manager but i'll post it once I figure out how to trigger windows 10 to drop it down to real 3.6Ghz. And the Cinebench score was also reflecting true 3.6Ghz performance even thought it was set to 3.9 in bios.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Actually here are the 3 scores I did when the nasty multi bug was in effect in windows...when it was displaying 3.6Ghz in windows but actually set 3.9 in bios.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> I guess it is true with a multi bug in Task Manager. I'm currently set to 3.9ghz in bios but in windows it was showing 3.6Ghz Speed. I rebooted and now its back up again to 3.9ghz. I wonder what triggers it to drop down to 3.6Ghz. I did some benches using Cinebench and it was giving me a 3.6ghz score even thought I'm set to run at 3.9Ghz.
> 
> Even when 3.9ghz is working and if/when performance reflects that in Cinebench, it still displays 3.60 GHz in the Ranking section. You can clearly see my previous tests and it was reading it correctly when i was on 1701 bios if set to 3.9Ghz.
> 
> Damn, just when I thought this bios was good enough for me. I know this was already reported a few days ago, is there a workaround? or do we know what is causing this bug? I'm more concerned about my multi dropping down to x36 while running 39 in bios. This is the main reason why I returned my previous ASrock Taichi mobo. I guess it's not just a cosmetic bug but I can assure you my cinebench score was 1650 even thought it was set to 3900mhz in bios. The funny thing is CPU-Z was reading 3.9Ghz but not Cinebench and Windows 10. Damn we're screwed big time again.
> 
> ASUS - YOU GOT A FIX THIS. THIS IS UNACCEPTABLE.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is hardly a big issue.


----------



## chakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Did you pretty much use set all the timings from the calulator for you Hynix M-die? Curious as I have RipJaws V 3200 2 x 8 from RMA that came with M-Die. I already have it them humming along at 1602.9 lol can boot into windows at 3333+ but get mem errors in testing. These new Hynix M-die are pretty easy to use and set up out of the box at 3200. My actual replace kit was produced the first week of December 2017..


Yeah, after a while I did come across an error but bumping up the DRAM voltage to 1.4V instead of the recommended 1.375V seemed to sort that out. May look into tweaking the current delivery as well (120% capability, etc) but for now I'm fine.

I have heard that single rank M-Die has been fairly decent to use now, but I still haven't seen anyone running dual rank M-die at 3200, though that could be just a lack of it being reported since people only care about B-die on this platform.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> This is hardly a big issue.


I beg to differ. Having a cpu to throttle down by 300mhz without any good reason isn't a big issue? Cinebench proved that it wasn't just a cosmetic bug but I lost points when the bug was actually in effect in Windows Task Manager. Only after I rebooted it got refrshed back to ~3.9Ghz in windows TM. This is a big problem.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> I beg to differ. Having a cpu to throttle down by 300mhz without any good reason isn't a big issue? Cinebench proved that it wasn't just a cosmetic bug but I lost points when the bug was actually in effect in Windows Task Manager. Only after I rebooted it got refrshed back to ~3.9Ghz in windows TM. This is a big problem.


But it is just cosmetic. I have no idea why your CPU is as you say, throttling, but I don't have that issue on the new bios and task manager always reads wrong. You might want to look into other reasons this might be happening to you.

Edit: So I was able to recreate your issue but it took me about a dozen CB runs with several restarts. Not exactly sure why this is happening.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> But it is just cosmetic. I have no idea why your CPU is as you say, throttling, but I don't have that issue on the new bios and task manager always reads wrong. You might want to look into other reasons this might be happening to you.


I thought about this very hard to try to remember what my PC was doing before I turned it on about an hour ago. Actually it wasn't OFF it was in Sleep mode so I went and put it to sleep mode for about 10min and powered it back up again. Remember my previous latest screen shot showing 3.82Ghz after I rebooted the PC?

So look at this now:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Just did some CPU-Z cpu bench and the score is def. lower than what i was getting at 3.9Ghz.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Multi-thread should be around 48xx and single score should be around 450 points.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> I thought about this very hard to try to remember what my PC was doing before I turned it on about an hour ago. Actually it wasn't OFF it was in Sleep mode so I went and put it to sleep mode for about 10min and powered it back up again. Remember my previous latest screen shot showing 3.82Ghz after I rebooted the PC?
> 
> So look at this now:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just did some CPU-Z cpu bench and the score is def. lower than what i was getting at 3.9Ghz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multi-thread should be around 48xx and single score should be around 450 points.


Yeah, I just edited my post. I was able to recreate this but it took a numerous attempts with some restarts.

Edit: Are you running HWinfo by chance? I run mine all the time since I use it to link into my Aquaero. Closing it solved the issue for me.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Yeah, I just edited my post. I was able to recreate this but it took a numerous attempts with some restarts.
> 
> Edit: Are you running HWinfo by chance? I run mine all the time since I use it to link into my Aquaero. Closing it solved the issue for me.


I'm not running HWinfo and I don't have to recreate the issue. I can Restart to windows without opening a single app>put to sleep>bring it back up again> and my GHZ is 300mhz lower in windows.. I don't believe it has anything to do with any app. I never had this issue with 1701 bios and I updated to 3008 after all major win 10 updates so I know its not windows. Although, the 2nd thing I did update the day I updated to 3008 bios was AMD chipset driver. Oh boy!!!

Update: switched to windows High performance mode in Power options and same issue so it can't be chipset drivers either.


----------



## pez

I'm pretty hesitant to go to 3008 myself as I don't have any huge inherent issues that I can tell with my system. RAM is at 3200 C14 and CPU is holding 3.7GHz wonderfully at 1.375v. I'll push it further soon, but I don't like to fix BIOS' that don't need to be fixed (for my use so far, anyhow).


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> I'm not running HWinfo and I don't have to recreate the issue. I can Restart to windows without opening a single app>put to sleep>bring it back up again> and my GHZ is 300mhz lower in windows.. I don't believe it has anything to do with any app. I never had this issue with 1701 bios and I updated to 3008 after all major win 10 updates so I know its not windows. Although, the 2nd thing I did update the day I updated to 3008 bios was AMD chipset driver. Oh boy!!!
> 
> Update: switched to windows High performance mode in Power options and same issue so it can't be chipset drivers either.


So I rolled back to 1701 and ran a few benches. I get the same results as in 3008. Lower score while HWInfo is open but back to normal once it's close. The scores are equal on either bios.


----------



## Ramad

*A look at BIOS 3008*

BIOS 3008 is similar to BIOS 0020 which includes AGESA 1.0.7.1 so they should behave in the same way. I had a look at 0020 last month: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/30440#post_26469553

I wanted to try other settings on 3008 like changing CAD settings, looking at 1.8V CPU PLL, reduce CPU voltage and use tighter RAM timings. I have used the lowest CAD settings with this BIOS, which worked fine for the first time on my first try, with the settings below (I don't know if this was possible with 0020, but was not possible on my system with earlier BIOS versions):

Code:



Code:


MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [0]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [0]
MemCkeSetup_SM [0]

MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]

Trying to stabilize my R5 1600 at 3.9GHz using CPU voltage below 1.2375V + 0.15000V proved to be challenging. Had to raise 1.05V SB voltage to 1.1V and 2.5V SB voltage to 2.6V to resolve a couple of freezes that my system had during testing. While raising SB voltages, I tried to raise all other voltages to find out how stable the CPU and the RAM can be on high voltages, and reduce the CPU voltage. The only voltage that my system did not like to raise was VDDP voltage which had to stay around 0.8-0.9V.

Higher SOC voltage at 1.2V (ASUS does not recommend higher than 1.2V) is to stabilize the memory controller while 1.8V CPU PLL voltage at 2V (above 2.1V is not recommended) is to stabilize everything else in the CPU beside the cores and the memory controller during load. This allowed to run the CPU at 3.9GHz while using 1.2375V + 0.12500V with nice stability and responsiveness. You may not need so high PLL and SOC voltages, but this is part of this experiment with AGESA 1.0.7.1.

Subtimings suited for RAM speed of 1866MT/s are used while primary timings are 15-17-17-17-21 with 2T to allow uneven timings values and disabled Gear Down.

I may not run the CPU at 3.9GHz and run it at 3.8GHz because I think it loses a lot of the desired efficiency, uses more power and generates more heat for 100MHz extra, which is not worth it, but that depends on the individual CPU.

My opinion on 3008 is the same as with 0020, and may add that I think a lot of work has been done with memory compatibility and stability, granted that the right settings are used. Higher CPU and SOC voltages can be required compared to earlier BIOS versions, but higher 1.8V CPU PLL voltage can be used to stabilize the CPU without the need for so high CPU voltages.

This is how I tuned the BIOS for my system, your system may differ, but nonetheless, the settings and testing results are below.

*Current settings BIOS 3008*

OS: Windows 10
R5 1600 @3.9GHz, Custom P-states, Relaxed EDC throttling: enabled
Patriot Viper Elite @3200MT/s (dual rank 2 x 8GB)

CLDO_VDDP: 822mV
CAD drivers setup: 0 - 0 - 0
CAD drivers strength: 20 Ohm - 20 Ohm - 20 Ohm - 20 Ohm
CPU voltage: 1.238V + 0.12500V
SOC voltage: 1.2000V
DRAM voltage: 1.38V
VTTDDR: 1.38V/2 = 0.6930V
1.8V CPU PLL: 2.0V
tRFC at RAM defaults: 416 - 256 - 176
Rtt values: RZQ/1 - RZQ/3 - RZQ/1
PROC_ODT: 60 Ohm
DRAM R1-R4 values: 40
PCIE R1-R3 values: Enabled - Enabled - 40
VDDP: 0.855V
*All relevant settings*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[2017/12/16 23:45:02]
Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [5]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Manual]
> FID [234]
> DID [12]
Performance Bias [None]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Enabled]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
- CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.12500]
CPU SOC Voltage [Offset mode]
VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign [+]
- VDDSOC Voltage Offset [0.10000]
DRAM Voltage [1.38000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [2.00000]
1.05V SB Voltage [1.10000]

Mem Over Clock Fail Count [3]
DRAM CAS# Latency [15]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [17]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [17]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [17]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [21]
Trc [54]
TrrdS [4]
TrrdL [5]
Tfaw [20]
TwtrS [3]
TwtrL [7]
Twr [14]
Trcpage [1]
TrdrdScl [2]
TwrwrScl [2]
Trfc [416]
Trfc2 [256]
Trfc4 [176]
Tcwl [14]
Trtp [7]
Trdwr [7]
Twrrd [1]
TwrwrSc [1]
TwrwrSd [6]
TwrwrDd [6]
TrdrdSc [1]
TrdrdSd [4]
TrdrdDd [4]
Tcke [1]
ProcODT [60 ohm]
Cmd2T [2T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [RZQ/1]
RttWr [RZQ/3]
RttPark [RZQ/1]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [0]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [0]
MemCkeSetup_SM [0]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]

VTTDDR Voltage [0.69300]
VPP_MEM Voltage [2.50000]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [0.50000]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [0.50000]
VDDP Voltage [0.72000]
VDDP Standby Voltage [0.72000]
1.8V Standby Voltage [2.00000]
CPU 3.3v AUX [3.60000]
2.5V SB Voltage [2.60000]
DRAM R1 Tune [40]
DRAM R2 Tune [40]
DRAM R3 Tune [40]
DRAM R4 Tune [40]
PCIE Tune R1 [Disabled]
PCIE Tune R2 [Disabled]
PCIE Tune R3 [40]
PLL Tune R1 [Disabled]
PLL reference voltage [0]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Enabled]
Clock Amplitude [Normal]
CLDO VDDP voltage [822]

CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
CPU Current Capability [100%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
CPU Voltage Frequency [400]
CPU Power Duty Control [Extreme]
CPU Power Phase Control [Optimized]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
VDDSOC Current Capability [100%]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
DRAM Current Capability [120%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Optimized]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.38000]



*Test results*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*OCCT 4.5.1*



*Prime95 V.29.4b5*


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Anyone having issues with voltages with BIOS 3008?

Here's a screenshot. I know when load it is suggested to read out the CPU VCore from the proccesor itself; and it looks like it has no issues; BUT, reading out in AIDA64 and HWInfo, motherboard sensor has a readout of 1.46-1.48vcore as you can see in the screenshot and I've manually put 1.35v on the DRAM but it's loading at 1.41. Anyone has had this issue with new BIOS? EC312 + BIOS 3008. Here's the screenshot.

This worries me enough because 1.46-1.48vcore for daily usage scares anyone due to mid-long term CPU degradation and I've manually setup Vcore to 1.418volts and LLC4.


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chakku*
> 
> Fast Preset on the Ryzen DRAM Calculator is working on BIOS 3008. DR Hynix M-Die 3200 @ 16-17-17-17-34, only the tRFC timing on the Fast Preset was too tight, but the alt value of 448 worked fine. Tested stable to 100% so far with memtest.


Awsome thanks, going to give this ago.

Cheers


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> I guess it is true with a multi bug in Task Manager. I'm currently set to 3.9ghz in bios but in windows it was showing 3.6Ghz Speed. I rebooted and now its back up again to 3.9ghz. I wonder what triggers it to drop down to 3.6Ghz. I did some benches using Cinebench and it was giving me a 3.6ghz score even thought I'm set to run at 3.9Ghz.
> 
> Even when 3.9ghz is working and if/when performance reflects that in Cinebench, it still displays 3.60 GHz in the Ranking section. You can clearly see my previous tests and it was reading it correctly when i was on 1701 bios if set to 3.9Ghz.
> 
> Damn, just when I thought this bios was good enough for me. I know this was already reported a few days ago, is there a workaround? or do we know what is causing this bug? I'm more concerned about my multi dropping down to x36 while running 39 in bios. This is the main reason why I returned my previous ASrock Taichi mobo. I guess it's not just a cosmetic bug but I can assure you my cinebench score was 1650 even thought it was set to 3900mhz in bios. The funny thing is CPU-Z was reading 3.9Ghz but not Cinebench and Windows 10. Damn we're screwed big time again.
> 
> ASUS - YOU GOT A FIX THIS. THIS IS UNACCEPTABLE.
> 
> This screenshot is with a cosmetic bug only. This correctly reflects a 3.9ghz score in Cinebench. But I forgot to take screenshots when it was also showing 3.6Ghz in windows task manager but i'll post it once I figure out how to trigger windows 10 to drop it down to real 3.6Ghz. And the Cinebench score was also reflecting true 3.6Ghz performance even thought it was set to 3.9 in bios.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually here are the 3 scores I did when the nasty multi bug was in effect in windows...when it was displaying 3.6Ghz in windows but actually set 3.9 in bios.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It was after UEFI clean setup. previously 3.2 GHz


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Ditched the C6H for the Strix X370-F, pretty happy so far...boots and posts far faster, no RAM issues, cold boots are no issue and 4GHz @ 1.36vcore? Can't say that I don't feel screwed on the C6H at this point...


----------



## Cpt Phasma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Ditched the C6H for the Strix X370-F, pretty happy so far...boots and posts far faster, no RAM issues, cold boots are no issue and 4GHz @ 1.36vcore? Can't say that I don't feel screwed on the C6H at this point...


Well crap, now you got me wondering if I'd be better off with something like the Strix X370 (or going the "dark side" route and selling my stil-boxed 1600 and C6H and getting a 7600K +Z270 board. Yes I'm actually thinking about doing that, but I have trouble making up my mind to begin with anyway lol)

I've been following this thread for a while now - several months maybe -- and while I'm not intending to overclock straight away (gotta learn how to first heh) the problems people have been experiencing with this board (don't know much about the others, but I'm guessing other boards are having many of the same issues) is, in all honesty, making me reconisder my choice more and more...


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt Phasma*
> 
> ... the problems people have been experiencing with this board (don't know much about the others, but I'm guessing other boards are having many of the same issues) is, ...


I'm a first day user of this board wth B-Die dual-rank mem, and I'm very happy with this realible combo. And yes, there are other platforms with are also realible, and you have to decide at the end yourself. In the EU its hard to get the new Intel CPUs e.g. 8400 which are in the price range which is worth it, so people are choosing Ryzen 1600(x) instead.


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReDXfiRe*
> 
> Anyone having issues with voltages with BIOS 3008?
> 
> Here's a screenshot. I know when load it is suggested to read out the CPU VCore from the proccesor itself; and it looks like it has no issues; BUT, reading out in AIDA64 and HWInfo, motherboard sensor has a readout of 1.46-1.48vcore as you can see in the screenshot and I've manually put 1.35v on the DRAM but it's loading at 1.41. Anyone has had this issue with new BIOS? EC312 + BIOS 3008. Here's the screenshot.
> 
> This worries me enough because 1.46-1.48vcore for daily usage scares anyone due to mid-long term CPU degradation and I've manually setup Vcore to 1.418volts and LLC4.


Bump at this; but it seems this motherboard has defective sensor. Vcore has around 0.06v offset on Vcore and DRAM. I've already flashbacked from 3008 to 1701 and 9920 and no luck at all, it's showing up that 0.06v difference in Vcore, DRAM and PLL. Hope in my country they will give warranty for this.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> I guess it is true with a multi bug in Task Manager. I'm currently set to 3.9ghz in bios but in windows it was showing 3.6Ghz Speed. I rebooted and now its back up again to 3.9ghz. I wonder what triggers it to drop down to 3.6Ghz. I did some benches using Cinebench and it was giving me a 3.6ghz score even thought I'm set to run at 3.9Ghz.
> 
> Even when 3.9ghz is working and if/when performance reflects that in Cinebench, it still displays 3.60 GHz in the Ranking section. You can clearly see my previous tests and it was reading it correctly when i was on 1701 bios if set to 3.9Ghz.
> 
> Damn, just when I thought this bios was good enough for me. I know this was already reported a few days ago, is there a workaround? or do we know what is causing this bug? I'm more concerned about my multi dropping down to x36 while running 39 in bios. This is the main reason why I returned my previous ASrock Taichi mobo. I guess it's not just a cosmetic bug but I can assure you my cinebench score was 1650 even thought it was set to 3900mhz in bios. The funny thing is CPU-Z was reading 3.9Ghz but not Cinebench and Windows 10. Damn we're screwed big time again.
> 
> ASUS - YOU GOT A FIX THIS. THIS IS UNACCEPTABLE.
> 
> This screenshot is with a cosmetic bug only. This correctly reflects a 3.9ghz score in Cinebench. But I forgot to take screenshots when it was also showing 3.6Ghz in windows task manager but i'll post it once I figure out how to trigger windows 10 to drop it down to real 3.6Ghz. And the Cinebench score was also reflecting true 3.6Ghz performance even thought it was set to 3.9 in bios.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually here are the 3 scores I did when the nasty multi bug was in effect in windows...when it was displaying 3.6Ghz in windows but actually set 3.9 in bios.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So People keep complaining about windows not reporting the right cpu speeds and other applications that rely on windows to report it. Simply put, its never worked right and if it worked for you at some point then congrats because thats certainly not window's default state as far as ryzen is concerned



this is a pstate overclock of 4.1ghz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReDXfiRe*
> 
> Bump at this; but it seems this motherboard has defective sensor. Vcore has around 0.06v offset on Vcore and DRAM. I've already flashbacked from 3008 to 1701 and 9920 and no luck at all, it's showing up that 0.06v difference in Vcore, DRAM and PLL. Hope in my country they will give warranty for this.


and the same could be said for the voltage readings, the cold boot fix that was shown off in 9920 ages ago broke mine and others through all flashes since. I'm assuming, since 3008 includes the CB fix and this is the first time I hear people complaining about them, that it still breaks voltage readings across the board

from now on if I see people complaining about either of these two things I'll just quote back to this if people don't mind, as I'm sure others including myself are getting tired of repeating this









:edit: I seemed to have lost initial quote of Amir's previous post and so I have corrected that


----------



## Cpt Phasma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> I'm a first day user of this board wth B-Die dual-rank mem, and I'm very happy with this realible combo. And yes, there are other platforms with are also realible, and you have to decide at the end yourself. In the EU its hard to get the new Intel CPUs e.g. 8400 which are in the price range which is worth it, so people are choosing Ryzen 1600(x) instead.


Yeah, I understand. Honestly, I think I'm just getting myself all wound up (and confused) reading this thread, but there's such a wealth of information here I can't bring myself to unsubscribe from it; beats the snot out of the ROG forums, which are a mess









That being said, I've decided not to jump ship and switch to Intel just because it's considered an "easier" platform compared to Ryzen. I keep telling myself 1. this is a totally new architecture AMD has brought to the table so it's bound to have a few kinks. And 2. Intel has had DDR4 RAM compatibility quite a bit longer than AMD has and so again, there are bound to be some kinks, even with Ryzen having been on the market for almost a year.

And, I often have to keep telling myself the majority on this thread love to tinker and try to squeeze every little bit of performance from their Ryzen CPUs, which isn't a bad thing by any means. But since I'm new to overclocking (read VERY new), I'm just going to play it safe (I know, I'm sorry lol) and leave everything stock for awhile, so it's ;ess likely I'll run into problems others are here. At least I hope so...


----------



## 3200MHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> About BIOS 3008:
> 3) Sometimes C6H show code 40 (it must be 24), buy it looks to work ok.


Previously I got code 40 permanently, after I disabled fast boot - I always have code 24.


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt Phasma*
> 
> Yeah, I understand. Honestly, I think I'm just getting myself all wound up (and confused) reading this thread, but there's such a wealth of information here I can't bring myself to unsubscribe from it; beats the snot out of the ROG forums, which are a mess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, I've decided not to jump ship and switch to Intel just because it's considered an "easier" platform compared to Ryzen. I keep telling myself 1. this is a totally new architecture AMD has brought to the table so it's bound to have a few kinks. And 2. Intel has had DDR4 RAM compatibility quite a bit longer than AMD has and so again, there are bound to be some kinks, even with Ryzen having been on the market for almost a year.
> 
> And, I often have to keep telling myself the majority on this thread love to tinker and try to squeeze every little bit of performance from their Ryzen CPUs, which isn't a bad thing by any means. But since I'm new to overclocking (read VERY new), I'm just going to play it safe (I know, I'm sorry lol) and leave everything stock for awhile, so it's ;ess likely I'll run into problems others are here. At least I hope so...


theres no reason to stay stock or try massive overclocks.......

when you build the rig get the windows installed and then just a little tweak to 3.8/3.9 and set the ram to its nice 3200 ish speed, a nice 5 min system tweak and stays in the range of sensible and easy


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

I have Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.9 v2 is there any new?


----------



## crastakippers

Respect.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> theres no reason to stay stock or try massive overclocks.......
> 
> when you build the rig get the windows installed and then just a little tweak to 3.8/3.9 and set the ram to its nice 3200 ish speed, a nice 5 min system tweak and stays in the range of sensible and easy


I'm with you!
I upgraded from 1403 to 3008. I am really liking this bios.
Easy moderate overclock @ 3.875 and memory @ 3200. No sweat, no drama. I am happy with my 1700 and MB.


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> I have Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.9 v2 is there any new?


0.9.9 v7
http://www.overclock.net/t/1640919/ryzen-dram-calculator-overclocking-dram/0_20


----------



## 3200MHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> I have Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.9 v2 is there any new?


Probably&#8230; http://www.overclock.net/t/1640919/ryzen-dram-calculator-overclocking-dram


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

THX i was able today to find my Mem_Black_Hole









Almost 3100MHz CL16-15-15-15 52 34 1T

UPD. now 3080MHz with 15-15-15-15 52 34 1T ~75ns Latency in AIDA with Gaming Tweak so without it it will be close to low 72ns !

IMO All we need is to test those two settings first (VDDP Voltage - 0.975 & CLDO_VDDP Voltage - 985) then Use 1Usmus Tool and You'll be ->


----------



## MrXL

*FYI my brief experience with 3008:*

I was on EC312 and 9920beta which was quite sufficient. Stilt 3200 save presets and 3900mhz with 1600x without many problems.

Cleared CMOS, removed battery, drained capacitors and then used Asus Bios Flashback on back of mobo with Final 3008 bios.

Unfortunately that resulted in *0d error* in Q codes and some message that CPU fan was not working properly.
Therefore I couldnt' boot into Windows 10.
Then I used the EasyFlash option from within bios to reflash 3008 and now everything seems to work quite fine whilst using same settings as with 9920beta.

So far so good. When I find the time I will try to tweak it a bit further but somehow it feels better to be on the most recent final bios.


----------



## Kildar

After constant crashes, lockups, freezes and BSOD's while running multipoolminer I finally tried disabling SMT.

System has not crashed in two days now...


----------



## kazama

Update from 9920, same settings for 4.0 3200cl14 stilts safe settings.

3200 fast or 3333 or 3466 boot working fine but with the time start giving memory errors memtest, gamming etc, maybe for the 4.0, i fell confortable and stable with 4.0 3200.

Good bios for me.


----------



## R71800XSS

Delete.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3200MHz*
> 
> Previously I got code 40 permanently, after I disabled fast boot - I always have code 24.


Fast boot is disable (now while I 'm writting code is 40, but anyway it works OK).
---
UPDATE: Now is writting again, with Powerdown disable the code is 24.

Thanks for your reply.
--


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RossiOCUK*
> 
> Have you tried disabling PowerDown?


You were right, changing that value, latency is lower and similar to that of the previous Bios.

*Thanks*.


----------



## harrysun

@R71800XSS, would you update your signature or post your current 3333MT/s settings?

Found a stable F4-3200C14D-32GTZ @3333MT/s CL14-14-14-28-44 1T 1.39500V setup too, but with BIOS 1701. I've a new CPU batch which IMC is better as my last one. Would like to have a stable setup before update the BIOS.


----------



## Gilgam3sh

with latest 3008 bios I noticed CPU fans start spinning at full rpm (1200rpm) at idle, need to reboot to get them quite but starts spinning after a little while... I have configured them for silence in BIOS but does not seem to help...


----------



## XEKong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilgam3sh*
> 
> with latest 3008 bios I noticed CPU fans start spinning at full rpm (1200rpm) at idle, need to reboot to get them quite but starts spinning after a little while... I have configured them for silence in BIOS but does not seem to help...


Are you letting your system to go sleep? That has been an issue with this board. When it resumes from sleep, some fans can run 100% until rebooted.


----------



## Gilgam3sh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEKong*
> 
> Are you letting your system to go sleep? That has been an issue with this board. When it resumes from sleep, some fans can run 100% until rebooted.


if you mean by sleep that the screen turns off etc, no... just using Chrome for example or leaving it in desktop.


----------



## AmxdPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Ditched the C6H for the Strix X370-F, pretty happy so far...boots and posts far faster, no RAM issues, cold boots are no issue and 4GHz @ 1.36vcore? Can't say that I don't feel screwed on the C6H at this point...


One has to ask Asus why!

What does the X370-F have that is better than the C6H in order for it to work better....

Just wondering....

Better VRM?

I wish I knew...


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> One has to ask Asus why!
> 
> What does the X370-F have that is better than the C6H in order for it to work better....
> 
> Just wondering....
> 
> Better VRM?
> 
> I wish I knew...


I think it is more important ask what does the C6H have that the x370-F doesn't have.


----------



## AmxdPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> I think it is more important ask what does the C6H have that the x370-F doesn't have.


bugs?


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> bugs?


A clock generator, which is the whole part of the issue with trying to get the bios right for this board and why the strix boards have less issue. given I personally value the clock generator it's worth the effort for myself to iron things out on my end if it means better stability and performance on newer bios's


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> A clock generator, which is the whole part of the issue with trying to get the bios right for this board and why the strix boards have less issue. given I personally value the clock generator it's worth the effort for myself to iron things out on my end if it means better stability and performance on newer bios's


The Strix X370-F does have a bclk generator.


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> THX i was able today to find my Mem_Black_Hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 3100MHz CL16-15-15-15 52 34 1T
> 
> UPD. now 3080MHz with 15-15-15-15 51 33 1T ~74ns Latency in AIDA with Gaming Tweak so without it it will be close to low 72ns !
> 
> IMO All we need is to test those two settings (VDDP Voltage - 0.975 & CLDO_VDDP Voltage - 985) first the Use 1Usmus Tool and ->


Holy crap!!!!! THIS:
Quote:


> (VDDP Voltage - 0.975 & CLDO_VDDP Voltage - 985)


worked for me and my hynix chips at 3200. DOCP settings with just these 2 changes! Only 1 hour stable so far but I usually have immediate errors in the past (prime95, custom, 12000mb mem). Can't believe all the time I have wasted and this is the fix!

FOR FUTURE REFERENCE VDDP Voltage - 0.975 & CLDO_VDDP Voltage - 985 helped my hynix ram immensely!

Thanks @Ne01 OnnA


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> The Strix X370-F does have a bclk generator.


*Shrugs* I remember the other strix and prime boards not having clock generators but in a way I shouldnt be surprised the top of line strix board does...


----------



## Karagra

Not that worried about it, as it stands right now yes it seems the Strix X370-F is doing better. But I feel in the long run the C6H will outperform it.


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Yet another win for the Strix. Never once has the C6H done this well...

Ubuntu 17.10, GCC 7.2, kernel 4.15 RC3 - compiled LineageOS with zero segfaults overclocked to 4GHz @ 1.36vcore.

I'm not sure how EVERY issue I had on the C6H has been related to BIOS, I'm fairly confident that there is a physical issue with the specific board I had. I'm going to grab another C6H and do another comparison.


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> @R71800XSS,
> 
> Would like to have a stable setup before update the BIOS.


to flash your bios you should reset everything to default before anyway


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Holy crap!!!!! THIS:
> worked for me and my hynix chips at 3200. DOCP settings with just these 2 changes! Only 1 hour stable so far but I usually have immediate errors in the past (prime95, custom, 12000mb mem). Can't believe all the time I have wasted and this is the fix!
> 
> FOR FUTURE REFERENCE VDDP Voltage - 0.975 & CLDO_VDDP Voltage - 985 helped my hynix ram immensely!
> 
> Thanks @Ne01 OnnA


Im Glad i've make your DAY ->












































Im now 100% Positive that this is 3200 CL 15/16 Sticks Black_Mem_Hole
From this we can OC our RAM better.
Im still on 1403 BIOS Tho


----------



## AmxdPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> *Shrugs* I remember the other strix and prime boards not having clock generators but in a way I shouldnt be surprised the top of line strix board does...


So, I still don't understand why a supposedly "inferior" board is doing better than Crosshair 6 Hero.

It is getting better but cmon...
The boot speed is ridiculously slow...
To get a good/performing/working memory profile you have to spend hours tunning stuff...
It vdroops like a champion, even on llc level 5.
Sometimes I get usb disconnects...

So yeah, I don't get it...

Now that I know that the strix is doing better I'm mad...

This can't happen... At least it shouldn't...


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Ditched the C6H for the Strix X370-F, pretty happy so far...boots and posts far faster, no RAM issues, cold boots are no issue and 4GHz @ 1.36vcore? Can't say that I don't feel screwed on the C6H at this point...


Which voltage is read in HWINFO as VCCP2?


----------



## ProTekkFZS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Which voltage is read in HWINFO as VCCP2?


edit: misread your post. I'll check.


----------



## Fright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Yet another win for the Strix. Never once has the C6H done this well...
> 
> Ubuntu 17.10, GCC 7.2, kernel 4.15 RC3 - compiled LineageOS with zero segfaults overclocked to 4GHz @ 1.36vcore.
> 
> I'm not sure how EVERY issue I had on the C6H has been related to BIOS, I'm fairly confident that there is a physical issue with the specific board I had. I'm going to grab another C6H and do another comparison.


Thx I'm really curious for the results of this comparison.


----------



## janice1234

recently so much complain about asus mb, maybe we should just open another thread with title "ASUS ROG Crosshair VI doesn't suck (you just ain't an 'ENTHUSIAST')" lol


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProTekkFZS*
> 
> Yet another win for the Strix. Never once has the C6H done this well...
> 
> Ubuntu 17.10, GCC 7.2, kernel 4.15 RC3 - compiled LineageOS with zero segfaults overclocked to 4GHz @ 1.36vcore.
> 
> I'm not sure how EVERY issue I had on the C6H has been related to BIOS, I'm fairly confident that there is a physical issue with the specific board I had. I'm going to grab another C6H and do another comparison.


Pretty sure some will come and say that I need to know my stuff and this and that.







Well, how many boards these people have tested ? Do they realize that I have switched only the board and my system is running smooth as velvet now ?

C6H is the kind of enigma board. it feels wrong, all of sudden it becomes unstable, no matter what driver version, bios settings you do.

Asus Pro belt
utter useless - They are not even advertising it on the C6H page anymore.

Vram Vreg/llc
overshoots/undershoots, really unstable. Definitly something wrong there and it may be the culprit of the board stability problems .

Cpu Vreg/llc
It is okay, definitively not the best.

Audio
nice hardware but comes only with the questionable asus software. Not even Dolby DTS is included.

Asus Bios
Board was self bricking at the launch, bios "quality" going down the hill since 1403 - Plus every updates consistently brings the need of re-tunning your settings.

USB Ports
Plenty, but then I started experiencing random drops which is VERY annoying - Manyf people on this thread had the same problem.

CB 15 Bias
Great, it enables you to score 70ish more points at the same frequency on CB15.

FAN Control issues
I have not experienced these, plenty of folks on this thread had this problems.

Boot
The fast boot on the C6H is like the normal boot on the Taichi. C6H is really slow to boot to bios and then to system.


----------



## mackanz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Readings are fine now as i said before, it was Ai overclock Tuner that was causing faulty readings which is why i said that even the CPU can't give accurate readings on Ryzen.


So it wasn't the bios fault afterall?


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Holy crap!!!!! THIS:
> worked for me and my hynix chips at 3200. DOCP settings with just these 2 changes! Only 1 hour stable so far but I usually have immediate errors in the past (prime95, custom, 12000mb mem). Can't believe all the time I have wasted and this is the fix!
> 
> FOR FUTURE REFERENCE VDDP Voltage - 0.975 & CLDO_VDDP Voltage - 985 helped my hynix ram immensely!
> 
> Thanks @Ne01 OnnA


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> Im Glad i've make your DAY ->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im now 100% Positive that this is 3200 CL 15/16 Sticks Black_Mem_Hole
> From this we can OC our RAM better.
> Im still on 1403 BIOS Tho


ill have to try this with my 32GB of corsair dominator platinum 3000mhz set, maybe get 3200mhz out of it


----------



## Crumpet58

Came here to say thank you for BIOS 3008, it's the first stable BIOS for me since 1501, and the first BIOS since 1403 that's let me hit decent memory speeds and hit 4.1Ghz.

Now running 4.1Ghz @1.3875v and 3333Mhz Stilt Safe memory timings.


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> So People keep complaining about windows not reporting the right cpu speeds and other applications that rely on windows to report it. Simply put, its never worked right and if it worked for you at some point then congrats because thats certainly not window's default state as far as ryzen is concerned
> 
> 
> 
> this is a pstate overclock of 4.1ghz
> and the same could be said for the voltage readings, the cold boot fix that was shown off in 9920 ages ago broke mine and others through all flashes since. I'm assuming, since 3008 includes the CB fix and this is the first time I hear people complaining about them, that it still breaks voltage readings across the board
> 
> from now on if I see people complaining about either of these two things I'll just quote back to this if people don't mind, as I'm sure others including myself are getting tired of repeating this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :edit: I seemed to have lost initial quote of Amir's previous post and so I have corrected that


Not sure if its Windows, since in BIOS it's reporting same voltages. I set up 1.8 PLL voltage to 1.80 and it's reading 1.850 even with manual input, same goes with DIMM, it has nothing to do with Windows. I can assure you, even with manual input PLL 1.80v it was reading 1.85-1.86, RAM voltage had an offset of 0.6v, same goes with Vcore IN BIOS; furthermore AIDA and HWinfo reported the same.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReDXfiRe*
> 
> Not sure if its Windows, since in BIOS it's reporting same voltages. I set up 1.8 PLL voltage to 1.80 and it's reading 1.850 even with manual input, same goes with DIMM, it has nothing to do with Windows.


the voltage readings being broken has nothing to do with windows, like I said that has to due with a bug in the cb fix in the bios that remains persistent through bios flashes


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> the voltage readings being broken has nothing to do with windows, like I said that has to due with a bug in the cb fix in the bios that remains persistent through bios flashes


Alright, is there any way to fix this or has Elmor or anyone on the BIOS team confirmed this as a bug (and maybe in the future they might fix this); if so that probably is enough so probably I'd avoid a warranty on the motherboard (which is really tedious process in my country). If there's a quote directly from them I'd appreciate it and thanks for the replies.

@elmor is this confirmed? (Offset + 0.06v Vcore/DRAM/PLL in BIOS/Windows). Appreciate the response.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReDXfiRe*
> 
> Alright, is there any way to fix this or has Elmor or anyone on the BIOS team confirmed this as a bug (and maybe in the future they might fix this); if so that probably is enough so probably I'd avoid a warranty on the motherboard (which is really tedious process in my country). If there's a quote directly from them I'd appreciate it and thanks for the replies.
> 
> @elmor is this confirmed? (Offset + 0.06v Vcore/DRAM/PLL in BIOS/Windows). Appreciate the response.


I and others made mention of it in the past and have basically ignored it since as there have not been any solution made appearent other than pulling the cmos battery for 10 minutes resolving sensor issues people we're having. I have not tested this and it may only resolve it when a bios without the cb fix is installed or it may not resolve it at all. I'm not going to test it since I am unable to work the cmos battery out of the socket on board because of my graphics card


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crumpet58*
> 
> Came here to say thank you for BIOS 3008, it's the first stable BIOS for me since 1501, and the first BIOS since 1403 that's let me hit decent memory speeds and hit 4.1Ghz.
> 
> Now running 4.1Ghz @1.3875v and 3333Mhz Stilt Safe memory timings.


How did you OC your CPU? P-states or just manual with a multiplier @41?

If multiplier, are you getting a multi bug when waking up your PC from sleep? Can you put your PC to sleep and open Task Manager>Performance Tab, and let me know what the Ghz is on the 'Speed' section (not the Base speed)

For some odd reason, when I put my PC to sleep and wake it up, it down-clocks to 3.6Ghz from 3.9Ghz. Also when I run a cpu bench it is actually giving me 3.6Ghz results which is alarming. I had to disable Sleep mode in my Power Options so I don't have to deal with the bug.


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> I and others made mention of it in the past and have basically ignored it since as there have not been any solution made appearent other than pulling the cmos battery for 10 minutes resolving sensor issues people we're having. I have not tested this and it may only resolve it when a bios without the cb fix is installed or it may not resolve it at all. I'm not going to test it since I am unable to work the cmos battery out of the socket on board because of my graphics card


Did try that; 15 mins w/o battery and no luck; I've totally unplugged the mobo so it will be without power for at least one day. I'll ask a friend for a R3 1200 so I mount it real quick and see if its fixed by then.


----------



## OrionBG

Updated from 9920 to 3008 and my 4GHz OCed 1700 is running quite fine with 1.395V Vcore and 74C max under OCCT/IBT/AIDA64. (Cooled by a Noctua NH-D15)
My RAM is the G.Skill TridentZ RGB 3200MHz CL14 16GB Kit. I have just loaded the D.O.C.P./XMP profile. Other than that, disabled RAM Power down (and one more option related to it), upped the SOC voltage a little and mainly that's it...


----------



## Starbomba

I'm not sure why, but my board won't initialize my Fury X until it gets to the Windows desktop. It gets really slow during the GPU initialization codes, sometimes staying 2-3 seconds at D0. I'm running stock after the flash. What could it be?

I was before on the 1701 BIOS. I haven't added or removed anything from my system.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReDXfiRe*
> 
> Alright, is there any way to fix this or has Elmor or anyone on the BIOS team confirmed this as a bug (and maybe in the future they might fix this); if so that probably is enough so probably I'd avoid a warranty on the motherboard (which is really tedious process in my country). If there's a quote directly from them I'd appreciate it and thanks for the replies.
> 
> @elmor is this confirmed? (Offset + 0.06v Vcore/DRAM/PLL in BIOS/Windows). Appreciate the response.


Sensors are quite inaccurate yes. It's a quality control issue with the Super I/O ICs causing boards to vary in reading up to +/- 44mV. The offset can be -44/-22/0/+22/44, ie some boards reads better than others. It's not fixable by any software updates. The voltage regulation for any of the rails does not have an overshoot/undershoot/droop problem.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Sensors are quite inaccurate yes. It's a quality control issue with the Super I/O ICs causing boards to vary in reading up to +/- 44mV. The offset can be anything in between, some boards read correctly others are off. It's not fixable by any software updates. The voltage regulation for any of the rails does not have an overshoot/undershoot/droop problem.


And there you have it, as I said a bit ago it's no great issue for myself since the rails themselves on my board run what I set them to and run/vdroop within spec. The point where the readings will become useful will be when the board exceeds it's life span which by that point I would have upgraded/replaced it. That and to pull out the board and rma it would be an utter pain for something so cosmetic that happened less then 3months ago after using the board for 5


----------



## Xiphan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xiphan*
> 
> Thanks a lot for this Elmor. For the first time since building my system in February I was able to boot at 3200MHz without having to tweak anything. I just selected DOCP Standard and my PC booted without issue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (CPU-Z Validation)


Okay so I have been testing this for about two weeks now and in that time I have experienced several BSODs whereas before I had none. However, I also remember updating the firmware and NVMe driver of my Samsung 960 Evo around the same time:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xiphan*
> 
> Nope, no problems. While I was initially using a slightly older firmware version (2B7QCXE7) and NVMe driver (v2.1), I have since updated both to the latest versions (3B7QCXE7 for the firmware and v2.3 for the NVMe driver) and I still have no issues when restarting.
> 
> Like others have asked did you do a clean Windows install or are you using an old install? Lastly, does your Windows completely hang to the point where the spinning ring stops moving and you have to do a hard reset or does Windows simply not restart?


So I'm wondering now if these BSODs (IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL) are BIOS related or NVMe related?


----------



## Vamposine

Hello,

Recently I have updated to 3008, but the cold boot issue still remains.
My system is gskill trident z c14 3200 8*2 with 1700x.

I want to oc my ram to 3200 without cold boot issue and make it stable. I am a newbie for DIY, could just give me some hint to oc my ram?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Sensors are quite inaccurate yes. It's a quality control issue with the Super I/O ICs causing boards to vary in reading up to +/- 44mV. The offset can be -44/-22/0/+22/44, ie some boards reads better than others. It's not fixable by any software updates. The voltage regulation for any of the rails does not have an overshoot/undershoot/droop problem.


So the offset is always the same?
Can't it be "fixed" by having option in BIOS to manually enter correction value based on measurement of true voltage with multimeter?


----------



## OrionBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vamposine*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Recently I have updated to 3008, but the cold boot issue still remains.
> My system is gskill trident z c14 3200 8*2 with 1700x.
> 
> I want to oc my ram to 3200 without cold boot issue and make it stable. I am a newbie for DIY, could just give me some hint to oc my ram?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I'm using the same RAM but with RGB and just set D.O.C.P. in the BIOS to XMP, and upped the voltage just a little to 1.375V
No issues at all with a Ryzen 1700 (without X) running at 4GHz


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Sensors are quite inaccurate yes. It's a quality control issue with the Super I/O ICs causing boards to vary in reading up to +/- 44mV. The offset can be -44/-22/0/+22/44, ie some boards reads better than others. It's not fixable by any software updates. The voltage regulation for any of the rails does not have an overshoot/undershoot/droop problem.


So, if not every board is affected, people with problems can RMA their boars and Asus is honoring the warranty on this?

I mean, its an premium board so we should expect at least premium quality and service correct?


----------



## Vamposine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrionBG*
> 
> I'm using the same RAM but with RGB and just set D.O.C.P. in the BIOS to XMP, and upped the voltage just a little to 1.375V
> No issues at all with a Ryzen 1700 (without X) running at 4GHz


I am also using rgb ram kit. You mean your system won't boot twice after unplug the power?

So i should try:
1. load to default setting
2. choose d.o.c.p standard
3. set dram voltage to 1.375v

nothing to change else?


----------



## Vamposine

Hello hurricane28,

I want to ask that after boot into my system, the Qcode always shows 24, means "on start", it's known bug or there is error with my setup?
Normally that LED should show the temp of cpu right?

Thanks


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vamposine*
> 
> Hello hurricane28,
> 
> I want to ask that after boot into my system, the Qcode always shows 24, means "on start", it's known bug or there is error with my setup?
> Normally that LED should show the temp of cpu right?
> 
> Thanks


I have that too,nothing to worry about. I believe it means that system booted from BIOS instead of cold boot which gives 62 if i recall correctly.


----------



## Vamposine

Thanks for your reply.

Another thing is that I read the posts in this thread recently.
They said that the cold boot issue(boot twice after unplug the power supply) has been solved in 3008 bios.

But I have tried to oc my ram to 3200 with memory preset 3200 safe and fast, but the cold boot still remains there.

Can you give some hint to oc my ram correctly?

My build is c6h, 1700x with G-skill trident z c14 3200 rgb 8*2 kit.

Because recently when I play PUBG, it often crashed and I guess it's my RAM oc problem.

Thanks in advance and best regard!


----------



## FloppyDrive

If you want a stable computer, you might try lowering your memory timings to 16-16-16-16-36 and accept the fact that your memory benchmarks will be a little under-performing. You won't notice the difference while gaming.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> I guess it is true with a multi bug in Task Manager. I'm currently set to 3.9ghz in bios but in windows it was showing 3.6Ghz Speed. I rebooted and now its back up again to 3.9ghz. I wonder what triggers it to drop down to 3.6Ghz. I did some benches using Cinebench and it was giving me a 3.6ghz score even thought I'm set to run at 3.9Ghz.
> 
> Even when 3.9ghz is working and if/when performance reflects that in Cinebench, it still displays 3.60 GHz in the Ranking section. You can clearly see my previous tests and it was reading it correctly when i was on 1701 bios if set to 3.9Ghz.
> 
> Damn, just when I thought this bios was good enough for me. I know this was already reported a few days ago, is there a workaround? or do we know what is causing this bug? I'm more concerned about my multi dropping down to x36 while running 39 in bios. This is the main reason why I returned my previous ASrock Taichi mobo. I guess it's not just a cosmetic bug but I can assure you my cinebench score was 1650 even thought it was set to 3900mhz in bios. The funny thing is CPU-Z was reading 3.9Ghz but not Cinebench and Windows 10. Damn we're screwed big time again.
> 
> ASUS - YOU GOT A FIX THIS. THIS IS UNACCEPTABLE.
> 
> This screenshot is with a cosmetic bug only. This correctly reflects a 3.9ghz score in Cinebench. But I forgot to take screenshots when it was also showing 3.6Ghz in windows task manager but i'll post it once I figure out how to trigger windows 10 to drop it down to real 3.6Ghz. And the Cinebench score was also reflecting true 3.6Ghz performance even thought it was set to 3.9 in bios.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually here are the 3 scores I did when the nasty multi bug was in effect in windows...when it was displaying 3.6Ghz in windows but actually set 3.9 in bios.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Regarding the CPU Frequency reading in task manager and some software using simple methods for frequency readings (like Cinebench), it was introduced in AGESA 1.0.7.x.

Additionally as you discovered Amir, something similar to the previous sleep timer bug is present. Basically the TSC frequency is changed after sleep + resume, causing Windows to think time is running faster. Your CPU is still at 3.9GHz, but it will think it took longer to complete the benchmark = lower score than before. It can be remedied by enabling HPET as your OS timer, if you refuse to use HPET you'll have to wait for a fix.

We're looking at ways to patch it, the TSC/timer bug obviously has higher priority.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> So the offset is always the same?
> Can't it be "fixed" by having option in BIOS to manually enter correction value based on measurement of true voltage with multimeter?


Not by hardware at least. Maybe @Mumak would be interested in implementing something like this? Basically a -2/-1/+1/+2 SIO voltage reading option.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> So, if not every board is affected, people with problems can RMA their boars and Asus is honoring the warranty on this?
> 
> I mean, its an premium board so we should expect at least premium quality and service correct?


It's not a valid reason for RMA.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vamposine*
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Another thing is that I read the posts in this thread recently.
> They said that the cold boot issue(boot twice after unplug the power supply) has been solved in 3008 bios.
> 
> But I have tried to oc my ram to 3200 with memory preset 3200 safe and fast, but the cold boot still remains there.
> 
> Can you give some hint to oc my ram correctly?
> 
> My build is c6h, 1700x with G-skill trident z c14 3200 rgb 8*2 kit.
> 
> Because recently when I play PUBG, it often crashed and I guess it's my RAM oc problem.
> 
> Thanks in advance and best regard!


Sounds like your DRAM is too close to the stability margin, which will also cause boot failure at times. The cold boot issue manifests as DRAM being 100% solid but still fails POST at times.


----------



## OrionBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vamposine*
> 
> I am also using rgb ram kit. You mean your system won't boot twice after unplug the power?
> 
> So i should try:
> 1. load to default setting
> 2. choose d.o.c.p standard
> 3. set dram voltage to 1.375v
> 
> nothing to change else?


Yep. I have not touched anything else RAM related.

By the way, I would not recommend using the RAM profiles in the BIOS. Just set the D.O.C.P. to Standard and select the XMP profile for 3200MHz.


----------



## Vamposine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyDrive*
> 
> If you want a stable computer, you might try lowering your memory timings to 16-16-16-16-36 and accept the fact that your memory benchmarks will be a little under-performing. You won't notice the difference while gaming.


So try to set：

RAM frequency: 3200
soc voltage :1.15
DRAM: 1.35
Timing 16-16-16-16-36

Do I need to enable LLC for DRAM and do I need to change other parameters in DRAM settings?

Thanks


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Not by hardware at least. Maybe @Mumak would be interested in implementing something like this? Basically a -2/-1/+1/+2 SIO voltage reading option.


You can apply a correction factor to any sensor value in HWiNFO already: Sensor settings - Custom - Customize values.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> You can apply a correction factor to any sensor value in HWiNFO already: Sensor settings - Custom - Customize values.


Ah my bad, very cool Martin


----------



## Vamposine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Sounds like your DRAM is too close to the stability margin, which will also cause boot failure at times. The cold boot issue manifests as DRAM being 100% solid but still fails POST at times.


So for my gskill trident z c14 3200 8*2 kit, how about below parameters:

Frequency: 3200
SOC 1.15
Dram V: 1.35
timing: 16-16-16-16-36

this setting will solve the boot issue? Do I need to change other parameters in DRAM timing control?
Do I need to enable LLC for RAM or just keep the default setting?

Really thanks for your help!


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vamposine*
> 
> So for my gskill trident z c14 3200 8*2 kit, how about below parameters:
> 
> Frequency: 3200
> SOC 1.15
> Dram V: 1.35
> timing: 16-16-16-16-36
> 
> this setting will solve the boot issue? Do I need to change other parameters in DRAM timing control?
> Do I need to enable LLC for RAM or just keep the default setting?
> 
> Really thanks for your help!


Every kit is different, even same part number kits might have different ICs. You'll just have to try and see what works best for you. There's plenty of information and knowledgeable people in here who can help you better than I.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Regarding the CPU Frequency reading in task manager and some software using simple methods for frequency readings (like Cinebench), it was introduced in AGESA 1.0.7.x.
> 
> Additionally as you discovered Amir, something similar to the previous sleep timer bug is present. Basically the TSC frequency is changed after sleep + resume, causing Windows to think time is running faster. Your CPU is still at 3.9GHz, but it will think it took longer to complete the benchmark = lower score than before. It can be remedied by enabling HPET as your OS timer, if you refuse to use HPET you'll have to wait for a fix.
> 
> We're looking at ways to patch it, the TSC/timer bug obviously has higher priority.
> Not by hardware at least. Maybe @Mumak would be interested in implementing something like this? Basically a -2/-1/+1/+2 SIO voltage reading option.
> *It's not a valid reason for RMA.*
> Sounds like your DRAM is too close to the stability margin, which will also cause boot failure at times. The cold boot issue manifests as DRAM being 100% solid but still fails POST at times.


Bold text, so faulty Sensors are no valid reason for RMA?

I mean, you just said this: "Sensors are quite inaccurate yes. It's a quality control issue with the Super I/O ICs causing boards to vary in reading up to +/- 44mV. The offset can be -44/-22/0/+22/44, ie some boards reads better than others. It's not fixable by any software updates."

Do you know what the tolerances from these sensors are?


----------



## 1usmus

guys, please write what revision of your motherboard

(written on the board next to the video card slot)
I have for example rev 1.03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Sensors are quite inaccurate yes. It's a quality control issue with the Super I/O ICs causing boards to vary in reading up to +/- 44mV. The offset can be -44/-22/0/+22/44, ie some boards reads better than others. It's not fixable by any software updates. The voltage regulation for any of the rails does not have an overshoot/undershoot/droop problem.


Excellent, here is the first part of recognizing that the problem exists

I think there is a problem not only with reading. I measured all the slots of RAM, and in all cases there is an overestimated voltage (and its enough to memory lost stability)


----------



## OrionBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Every kit is different...


Hey elmor,

A quick off-topic if I may... Are the issues that we are experiencing with the C6H also on the Asus Threadripper boards? I've been thinking of switching to an X399-E Strix board and was wandering if the same sensor, cold boot and BIOS issues are also present on that platform as well?

Thanks!


----------



## janice1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrionBG*
> 
> Hey elmor,
> 
> A quick off-topic if I may... Are the issues that we are experiencing with the C6H also on the Asus Threadripper boards? I've been thinking of switching to an X399-E Strix board and was wandering if the same sensor, cold boot and BIOS issues are also present on that platform as well?
> 
> Thanks!


Crosshair VI Hero, ROG ZENITH EXTREME and Crosshair VI Extreme is using the same Super I/O Chip ITE 8665E







https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8097/asus-rog-crosshair-vi-hero-amd-x370-motherboard-review/index4.html

https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8328/asus-rog-zenith-extreme-amd-x399-motherboard-review/index4.html

https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8361/asus-crosshair-vi-extreme-amd-x370-motherboard-review/index4.html


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *janice1234*
> 
> Crosshair VI Hero, ROG ZENITH EXTREME and Crosshair VI Extreme is using the same Super I/O Chip ITE 8665E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8097/asus-rog-crosshair-vi-hero-amd-x370-motherboard-review/index4.html
> 
> https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8328/asus-rog-zenith-extreme-amd-x399-motherboard-review/index4.html
> 
> https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8361/asus-crosshair-vi-extreme-amd-x370-motherboard-review/index4.html


Wauw, so even if you pay more than € 400 you still stuck with erratic sensor... I wouldn't even considering an Asus board if i needed to buy new system to be honest.. Its a mess beyond repair..
Hopefully they do better with next batch Ryzen next year.


----------



## ph1ber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Wauw, so even if you pay more than € 400 you still stuck with erratic sensor... I wouldn't even considering an Asus board if i needed to buy new system to be honest.. Its a mess beyond repair..
> Hopefully they do better with next batch Ryzen next year.


Well in a way I hope not because I just bought this board. I sure hope that this isn't some beta testing board and then they fix all the issues for the next release Q1. I usually never spend more than €100-150 on a board but this time I thought I'm gonna get a top of the line one in hopes of better BIOS updates and stability. I actually waited the whole year in hopes of everything being sorted out by now. These are things I feel have been lacking on lesser boards. But I'm still waiting for my RAM so I'll wait until then and see how it all works out my particular sample. Buying a board at this price point and with AMD promising to support all their new CPUs on this socket I have to say I'm expecting for ASUS to sort everything out or else I might as well buy a B350 board and standard RAM and be done with it.


----------



## The L33t

That chip is used by other vendors, gigabyte is one of them for example. Asrock and MSI use NuvoTon if I'm not mistaken... But I do not know I'd it is any better.

One thing is clear, if Asus is aware of the supply quality variance... they should make ITE tighten their quality control or otherwise just make a new PCB revision and use an alternative...

These things can be controlled, it is just a matter of cost. I guess they don't think it is an issue.

*But do take notice, Asus on Intel is using NuvoTon.* .. Figures.


----------



## LightningManGTS

As far and a way as I can tell the sensor itself started becoming inaccurate as a result of a microcode update in 9920 and 3008 (given this is the first time people are complaining about it in a while), intentional or otherwise, and is more than likely unfixable due to a manufacturing defect on the super io chip itself that then becomes present as a result of said microcode update.

As I said before this doesn't actually impact the usability of the board in anyway unless your paranoid and you believe your months old board is going to spit out random voltages at any given moment in which case there are still other as appearent ways to figure it out. Be honest with yourselves and ask "as a company would I accept this as a valid reason for a rma given how minor it is?"


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph1ber*
> 
> Well in a way I hope not because I just bought this board. I sure hope that this isn't some beta testing board and then they fix all the issues for the next release Q1. I usually never spend more than €100-150 on a board but this time I thought I'm gonna get a top of the line one in hopes of better BIOS updates and stability. I actually waited the whole year in hopes of everything being sorted out by now. These are things I feel have been lacking on lesser boards. But I'm still waiting for my RAM so I'll wait until then and see how it all works out my particular sample. Buying a board at this price point and with AMD promising to support all their new CPUs on this socket I have to say I'm expecting for ASUS to sort everything out or else I might as well buy a B350 board and standard RAM and be done with it.


Well, i hate being the one that breaks it to ya, but yeah, the CH6 Hero is an beta board unfortunately...

The reason i am very disappointed in this board is that i spend all my vacation money on this new system and performance wise i have nothing to complain about and lots of problems are kinda fixed, but you simply cannot fix hardware failure via Software unfortunately.. Its a great board for sure but these erratic sensors makes it really hard to monitor and overclock on it.

Its getting better though, but still there are some issues i am not comfortable with as i would like to monitor my system like voltages and temps accurately which is nearly impossible on this board due to its cheapo sensors..

that being said, i still think its one of the best if not the best boards IF these problems can be ironed out. We do get good support from Asus via Elmor but unfortunately BIOS's are almost all beta and its 2 steps forward and one step back..

I am sure with next AGESA things will get fixed so lets hope for the best.


----------



## ph1ber

People buy the board to do hardcore overclocking on it. Seeing what voltages are going out is kinda of key imo. I'm sorry I'm a bit of a beginner to this but are there measuring points on the board where I can manually measure all the different voltages that are interesting to know? If so that would kind of make it ok since I have a multimeter. Maybe this is the way the pros do it anyway and that's why it's seen as a non issue?


----------



## ph1ber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well, i hate being the one that breaks it to ya, but yeah, the CH6 Hero is an beta board unfortunately...
> 
> The reason i am very disappointed in this board is that i spend all my vacation money on this new system and performance wise i have nothing to complain about and lots of problems are kinda fixed, but you simply cannot fix hardware failure via Software unfortunately.. Its a great board for sure but these erratic sensors makes it really hard to monitor and overclock on it.
> 
> Its getting better though, but still there are some issues i am not comfortable with as i would like to monitor my system like voltages and temps accurately which is nearly impossible on this board due to its cheapo sensors..
> 
> that being said, i still think its one of the best if not the best boards IF these problems can be ironed out. We do get good support from Asus via Elmor but unfortunately BIOS's are almost all beta and its 2 steps forward and one step back..
> 
> I am sure with next AGESA things will get fixed so lets hope for the best.


Story of my life. Oh well. Do you know anything on ETA of next AGESA?


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrionBG*
> 
> Yep. I have not touched anything else RAM related.
> 
> By the way, I would not recommend using the RAM profiles in the BIOS. Just set the D.O.C.P. to Standard and select the XMP profile for 3200MHz.


Docp does not work very well. You are much better off setting up your memory properly.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph1ber*
> 
> Story of my life. Oh well. Do you know anything on ETA of next AGESA?


No, sorry. you have to ask Elmor about that as he works for Asus ROG.


----------



## datonyb

just to mention
multimeters

you have to pay nerely half the cost of the ch6 board to get one decent enough to rely on more than the tolerances of the actual boards sensors anyway

cheap $10 meter isnt going to help you


----------



## zulex

I think we need a newer bios that can fix the task manager issue in 3008 bios.


----------



## OrionBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *janice1234*
> 
> Crosshair VI Hero, ROG ZENITH EXTREME and Crosshair VI Extreme is using the same Super I/O Chip ITE 8665E
> 
> https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8097/asus-rog-crosshair-vi-hero-amd-x370-motherboard-review/index4.html
> 
> https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8328/asus-rog-zenith-extreme-amd-x399-motherboard-review/index4.html
> 
> https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8361/asus-crosshair-vi-extreme-amd-x370-motherboard-review/index4.html


In this case I would ask if the people having the Zenith Extreme (or any other board with that IO chip) are having those sensor issues?...
Maybe someone here that has access to some more X370/X399 boards (from other manufacturers) and will be willing to check the real vs. reported voltages?
It is not a fundamental issue if you just want to run stock but we all paid a lot of money for an overclocking mainboard and such inconsistencies can kill a CPU/RAM/MB if you are not seeing the real values!!!


----------



## ph1ber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> just to mention
> multimeters
> 
> you have to pay nerely half the cost of the ch6 board to get one decent enough to rely on more than the tolerances of the actual boards sensors anyway
> 
> cheap $10 meter isnt going to help you


Well then there we go. Thanks for the tip.

Anyways it doesn't seem like any of the other manufacturers boards are working out that much better? Reading other threads like the one on Ryzen memory stability CH6 is topping the charts. So even if the Asrock and MSI boards might have better sensors maybe that doesn't help if they have other issues.


----------



## OrionBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> I think we need a newer bios that can fix the task manager issue in 3008 bios.


What Task Manager Issue? If you are referring to the Base Frequency reading, it shows the base frequency as reported by the CPU's ID. For instance, my 1700 (non X) always shows 3000MHz Base frequency but I can see the actual one on the left. Other people have reported similar behavior on other boards (including Intel ones).


----------



## The L33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrionBG*
> 
> In this case I would ask if the people having the Zenith Extreme (or any other board with that IO chip) are having those sensor issues?...
> Maybe someone here that has access to some more X370/X399 boards (from other manufacturers) and will be willing to check the real vs. reported voltages?
> It is not a fundamental issue if you just want to run stock but we all paid a lot of money for an overclocking mainboard and such inconsistencies can kill a CPU/RAM/MB if you are not seeing the real values!!!


We are having issues with the sensors most definitely. Just enter the Zenith thread you have one post a couple minutes ago with a user that if using AIDA the superIO will just go crazy and crap all over the PWM etc...fans go to minimum/max or just stuck as do pumps.. imagine the danger in that.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1636566/asus-rog-zenith-extreme-x399-threadripper-overclocking-support/2040#post_26506525


----------



## OrionBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The L33t*
> 
> We are having issues with the sensors most definitely. Just enter the Zenith thread you have one post a couple minutes ago with a user that if using AIDA the superIO will just go crazy and crap all over the PWM etc...fans go to minimum as do pumps.. imagine they danger in that.


Hmmm... Nice... Just imagine how you have just spent several thousand US Dollars/Euro/Insert currency here for your new system, You have chosen top of line components for everything and you spent several hours assembling and installing your new pride and joy... and two hours later yours CPU dies because of a stupid $5 chip that nobody bothered to test before release decided to shut down your water pump...
Do I smell a class action here...


----------



## The L33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrionBG*
> 
> Hmmm... Nice... Just imagine how you have just spent several thousand US Dollars/Euro/Insert currency here for your new system, You have chosen top of line components for everything and you spent several hours assembling and installing your new pride and joy... and two hours later yours CPU dies because of a stupid $5 chip that nobody bothered to test before release decided to shut down your water pump...
> Do I smell a class action here...


Personally I had a talk with Amazon rep a couple of days ago and my Zenith is going back for a full refund even after(well after) the 30 days have passed. They understood my issues and agreed it should not be.

I just took delivery of a x399 ASRock fatality to take it's place. I already had to take the Zenith out to build my custom loop so..goes straight back to Asus or wherever they want. That's why I only buy from Amazon..they have the best customer service I know of.

My Crosshair I put it in a home media center, not pushing that system so it is a non issue for the most part it will be at stock... and on air. Hopefully it will be ok..


----------



## OrionBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The L33t*
> 
> Personally I had a talk with Amazon rep a couple of days ago and my Zenith is going back for a full refund even after(well after) the 30 days have passed. They understood my issues and agreed it should not be.
> 
> I just took delivery of a x399 ASRock fatality to take it's place. I already had to take the Zenith out to build my custom loop so..goes straight back to Asus or wherever they want. That's why I only buy from Amazon..they have the best customer service I know of.
> 
> My Crosshair I put it in a home media center, not pushing that system so it is a non issue for the most part it will be at stock... and on air. Hopefully it will be ok..


What IO chip is this Asrock MB using?


----------



## The L33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrionBG*
> 
> What IO chip is this Asrock MB using?


NuvoTon NCT6779D


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The L33t*
> 
> We are having issues with the sensors most definitely. Just enter the Zenith thread you have one post a couple minutes ago with a user that if using AIDA the superIO will just go crazy and crap all over the PWM etc...fans go to minimum/max or just stuck as do pumps.. imagine the danger in that.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1636566/asus-rog-zenith-extreme-x399-threadripper-overclocking-support/2040#post_26506525


I had the same issue and there is NO fix for it as it is hardware/silicon level... Elmor explained this a couple of posts before.

This makes the fan headers utterly useless and its dangerous to use the aio pump fan header. My system shuts down frequently during gaming and couldn't figure it out. Later i discovered that my CPU was hitting its max temp... I felt that the tubing was very hot, i installed my fans on my fan controller and let them run at 100% in order to get rid of all the heat...

It didn't only occur on Aida64 but also on hardwareinfo64, but luckily Mumak somehow fixed it and i no longer have issues with hardwareinfo64.
I posted about this issue on Aida64 forum and they claimed that they haven't heard from Elmor for a while and that they are willing to help but they need Elmor for that.

https://forums.aida64.com/topic/3981-weird-sensor-reports-and-fan-controlling-issues-asus-crosshair-vi-hero/?tab=comments&_fromLogin=1


----------



## OrionBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The L33t*
> 
> NuvoTon NCT6779D


It appears that only Asrock and MSI are using the NuvoTon chips... oh well... I guess I'm sticking to the C6H for the time being... just don't like the appearance of neither the Asrock nor the MSI models...
I've purchased half of Corsair's inventory of LL and HD fans and with so much RGB I need a good looking mainboard


----------



## mito1172

If these sensors are faulty production and poor quality then ASUS has deceived us. If the problem is not solved, he should take back the motherboard. We gave 250 USD to trust


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mito1172*
> 
> If these sensors are faulty production and poor quality then ASUS has deceived us. If the problem is not solved, he should take back the motherboard. We gave 250 USD to trust


Agreed man, i will contact my retail store about this as this is unacceptable imo..

We pay top dollar for high end board but we are getting some pretty budget components.. I mean, you can buy 10 of these IT sensors for only € 10....


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mito1172*
> 
> If these sensors are faulty production and poor quality then ASUS has deceived us. If the problem is not solved, he should take back the motherboard. We gave 250 USD to trust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed man, i will contact my retail store about this as this is unacceptable imo..
> 
> We pay top dollar for high end board but we are getting some pretty budget components.. I mean, you can buy 10 of these IT sensors for only € 10....
Click to expand...

Welcome to the world Hurricane28. This is corporate society today. Doesn't matter if it's a toaster or a $100,000 automobile. They vie for the cheapest possible solution to get the highest return. I don't work in electronics but I do work for a huge corporation. Contracts are awarded to those who deliver a part in spec with the lowest cost. Then yearly are expected to reduce that cost another 5-7% for the life of the contract.
The sensors must fall within ASUS specs or they wouldn't have used them. The Ryzen CPU was a completely new architecture bringing with it it's own characteristics. The ITE sensor isn't new it's been tested and known to work within tolerance. Elmor is right you won't get a board replaced for whacky voltage readings. In severe cases where eg. pump just stops working then possibly.


----------



## ph1ber

I was sooo close going with the Asrock Taichi but it was out of stock so I was like meh how bad could this be..it's top of the line board. My black list so far has been Gigabyte and MSI for various bad experiences but now Asus are on a thin thread with me. Asrock is maybe the "new" Asus for me.


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Agreed man, i will contact my retail store about this as this is unacceptable imo..
> 
> We pay top dollar for high end board but we are getting some pretty budget components.. I mean, you can buy 10 of these IT sensors for only € 10....


asus who made the mistake. and must correct these errors ASUS


----------



## OrionBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph1ber*
> 
> I was sooo close going with the Asrock Taichi but it was out of stock so I was like meh how bad could this be..it's top of the line board. My black list so far has been Gigabyte and MSI for various bad experiences but now Asus are on a thin thread with me. Asrock is maybe the "new" Asus for me.


On a side note, Asrock was actually created by ASUS in 2002 to compete in the low end and OEM markets...


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> I think we need a newer bios that can fix the task manager issue in 3008 bios.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrionBG*
> 
> What Task Manager Issue? If you are referring to the Base Frequency reading, it shows the base frequency as reported by the CPU's ID. For instance, my 1700 (non X) always shows 3000MHz Base frequency but I can see the actual one on the left. Other people have reported similar behavior on other boards (including Intel ones).


Sigh
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> So People keep complaining about windows not reporting the right cpu speeds and other applications that rely on windows to report it. Simply put, its never worked right and if it worked for you at some point then congrats because thats certainly not window's default state as far as ryzen is concerned
> 
> 
> 
> this is a pstate overclock of 4.1ghz
> and the same could be said for the voltage readings, the cold boot fix that was shown off in 9920 ages ago broke mine and others through all flashes since. I'm assuming, since 3008 includes the CB fix and this is the first time I hear people complaining about them in a while, that it still breaks voltage readings across the board
> 
> from now on if I see people complaining about either of these two things I'll just quote back to this if people don't mind, as I'm sure others including myself are getting tired of repeating this


I make good on my promises


----------



## [email protected]

One more Hero:

https://flic.kr/p/21xE9y1Alt PCH 3840 by Rajinder Singh Gill, on Flickr


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Welcome to the world Hurricane28. This is corporate society today. Doesn't matter if it's a toaster or a $100,000 automobile. They vie for the cheapest possible solution to get the highest return. I don't work in electronics but I do work for a huge corporation. Contracts are awarded to those who deliver a part in spec with the lowest cost. Then yearly are expected to reduce that cost another 5-7% for the life of the contract.
> The sensors must fall within ASUS specs or they wouldn't have used them. The Ryzen CPU was a completely new architecture bringing with it it's own characteristics. The ITE sensor isn't new it's been tested and known to work within tolerance. Elmor is right you won't get a board replaced for whacky voltage readings. In severe cases where eg. pump just stops working then possibly.


Don't patronize me plz, i am not an idiot...

This is not the world works but it functions like this because people allow it...

I worked in a car factory and if there was something wrong with one of the vehicles they had an recall for all the cars that had this issue and they fixed it.. That is what a good quality company do, not pointing fingers at everyone else without solving the problem..

They didn't knew about this sensor because if they knew this i really doubt they would use it to be honest. I nearly fried my system due to this sensor because my water pump turned off and my fans weren't spinning at all, this happened several times... This happened to several other people too.. Of course the system shuts down but i don't think its healthy for it if it occurs every week or daily..
Mumak, hardwareinfo64, made an workaround for it but for Aida64 there isn't as of yet as i contacted them and they claimed that its not fixed yet and they they are willing to solve it but they have to contact Elmor. I am not pointing fingers at Elmor as i understand he is very very busy but that is the truth behind it.

I don't think its actually fixable by Asus to be honest, you simply can't replace a sensor like this on a motherboard. You can however make an workaround so the problem is less frequent or doesn't occur at all on these programs.


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> guys, please write what revision of your motherboard


mine is 1.03, default BIOS was 1002


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> guys, please write what revision of your motherboard
> 
> (written on the board next to the video card slot)
> I have for example rev 1.03


For the regular C6H, there is only one production revision: 1.03

A month or two after launch there was a rumor of a 2.2 revision, but that turned out to be wrong.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Welcome to the world Hurricane28. This is corporate society today. Doesn't matter if it's a toaster or a $100,000 automobile. They vie for the cheapest possible solution to get the highest return. I don't work in electronics but I do work for a huge corporation. Contracts are awarded to those who deliver a part in spec with the lowest cost. Then yearly are expected to reduce that cost another 5-7% for the life of the contract.
> The sensors must fall within ASUS specs or they wouldn't have used them. The Ryzen CPU was a completely new architecture bringing with it it's own characteristics. The ITE sensor isn't new it's been tested and known to work within tolerance. Elmor is right you won't get a board replaced for whacky voltage readings. In severe cases where eg. pump just stops working then possibly.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't patronize me plz, i am not an idiot...
> 
> This is not the world works but it functions like this because people allow it...
> 
> I worked in a car factory and if there was something wrong with one of the vehicles they had an recall for all the cars that had this issue and they fixed it.. That is what a good quality company do, not pointing fingers at everyone else without solving the problem..
> 
> They didn't knew about this sensor because if they knew this i really doubt they would use it to be honest. I nearly fried my system due to this sensor because my water pump turned off and my fans weren't spinning at all, this happened several times... This happened to several other people too.. Of course the system shuts down but i don't think its healthy for it if it occurs every week or daily..
> Mumak, hardwareinfo64, made an workaround for it but for Aida64 there isn't as of yet as i contacted them and they claimed that its not fixed yet and they they are willing to solve it but they have to contact Elmor. I am not pointing fingers at Elmor as i understand he is very very busy but that is the truth behind it.
> 
> I don't think its actually fixable by Asus to be honest, you simply can't replace a sensor like this on a motherboard. You can however make an workaround so the problem is less frequent or doesn't occur at all on these programs.
Click to expand...

I wasn't trying to patronize you and to be honest car companies are the worst offenders IMO and I mean all of them. They won't recall unless forced to most of the time unless they find that the problem is dangerous and then only if they think they'll get caught. And by caught I mean, what are the odds of a serious injury/fatality and secondly what are the odds of any proving it was a fault in the car that caused the fatality.
They will continue to build a subpar component and sell vehicles fully knowing it causes other seemingly unrelated issues where engine components will fail. For this they just bank a little cash for the warranty claims and continue on their way


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I wasn't trying to patronize you and to be honest car companies are the worst offenders IMO and I mean all of them. They won't recall unless forced to most of the time unless they find that the problem is dangerous and then only if they think they'll get caught. And by caught I mean, what are the odds of a serious injury/fatality and secondly what are the odds of any proving it was a fault in the car that caused the fatality.
> They will continue to build a subpar component and sell vehicles fully knowing it causes other seemingly unrelated issues where engine components will fail. For this they just bank a little cash for the warranty claims and continue on their way


Alright, it sounded like that but its okay.

Now, let we not blow this out of proportion as i have no desire to debate about this as that doesn't really help.

The problem is that i, and i think i can speak for a lot of people with this board, feel duped with these cheapo sensors.. They simply should have bought from a more reliable company than IT which makes incredibly low quality components.. They had IT sensor on the 990 FX Sabertooth too which also caused issues...

Now i payed € 250 for a board with almost the same IT Sensor which is even more erratic than on the 990 FX Sabertooth... I am simply not okay by that, period.


----------



## Crumpet58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> How did you OC your CPU? P-states or just manual with a multiplier @41?
> 
> If multiplier, are you getting a multi bug when waking up your PC from sleep? Can you put your PC to sleep and open Task Manager>Performance Tab, and let me know what the Ghz is on the 'Speed' section (not the Base speed)
> 
> For some odd reason, when I put my PC to sleep and wake it up, it down-clocks to 3.6Ghz from 3.9Ghz. Also when I run a cpu bench it is actually giving me 3.6Ghz results which is alarming. I had to disable Sleep mode in my Power Options so I don't have to deal with the bug.


Multiplier, but I don't use sleep modes ever. But I'll have a look afterwards for you.


----------



## ph1ber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrionBG*
> 
> On a side note, Asrock was actually created by ASUS in 2002 to compete in the low end and OEM markets...


Pretty ironic if you ask me hehe


----------



## Pilotasso

@1usmus

Mine is rev 1.03 as pointed out by others.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

@[email protected]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> One more Hero:
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/21xE9y1Alt PCH 3840 by Rajinder Singh Gill, on Flickr


And your point was... what ?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> @[email protected]
> And your point was... what ?


lol indeed, there is nothing heroic about this board at all.. It kicks us in the butt like a HERO lmao.


----------



## Cata79

Heroic is the god damn ******ed vdroop on it.


----------



## Dynomutt

For me 1701 bios was the most stable sensor readings, system and voltages wise, maybe they just having issues getting adjusted to new AGESA, although i'm sure 0020 was fine for me also, or did that one have multi bug?, I don't remember.

Anyway I don't think the sensor issues are that big an issue, but that's my opinion.

I'm hoping they sort the issues in the most recent BIOS's in the future. I'm still on 3008 but I feel like it's not fully right, I'm sure my rig is noisier than on earlier BIOS and voltages are looser (fluctuate a bit more) than before.

I might go back to 1701 or 0020.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> guys, please write what revision of your motherboard
> 
> (written on the board next to the video card slot)
> I have for example rev 1.03
> Excellent, here is the first part of recognizing that the problem exists
> 
> I think there is a problem not only with reading. I measured all the slots of RAM, and in all cases there is an overestimated voltage (and its enough to memory lost stability)


My C6H is v. 1.03 too.

MBEC-AM4-0310
RGE2-AM4-0106
LED-0116
KBOT2-ROG-0122

My configuration is this:

Ryzen 7 1800X,
ASUS C6H (Crosshair VI Hero with chipset x370) *v 1.03*
DDR4 Gskill F4-3200C14D-GTZ (*16x2 Gb dual rank- two sticks)*
Graphics card: MSI 270X
SSD M.2 PCIe x4 Samsung 960 EVO with OS W10 pro
HGST 4 Tb HD
Seagate 2Tb HD with w10 pro, Samsung 1Tb HD with W7
Samsung SSD 850 with Ubuntu 16.04
TBS-6281SE (dual tuner TDT-2) and 6922 (DVB-S2),
Corsair Hydro series H110i
Corsair HX-850 power.

With *BIOS 3008* (two days only) and one Blue Screen on W10, exactly:

"The computer restarted after an error check". (Bug error and WHEA error like I saw on windows' event)
"The error checking was: 0x00000124 (0x0000000000000000, 0xffff8103dc13b8f8, 0x0000000000000000,0x0000000000000000) "





¿does anyone know why it happens? I think the temperature sensor is inaccurate in this bios and indicates more degrees centigrade that 1701 or 1403.

@elmor (when you connect here...please)

*Thanks.*


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> @1usmus
> 
> Mine is rev 1.03 as pointed out by others.


I have two CHVI here. One has terrible readings for voltage. CPUz always reports 0.12-0.15V over what I set in BIOS. This one is an early release sent to me from AMD for Ryzen launch which has no serial # and it's a revision 1.03
Same as the one that got sent back after the BIOS brick but the difference is it works just fine. Voltages display like they should fans ran normal. It was the HTPC for ~ 6 months. Also PCB revision 1.03 I think that's the only one out there AFIK.
It's possible they just got some bad I/O chips from ITE which work so not likely to be picked up by QC but don't work as they should.
The wonky one has been that way since day 1


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I have two CHVI here. One has terrible readings for voltage. CPUz always reports 0.12-0.15V over what I set in BIOS. This one is an early release sent to me from AMD for Ryzen launch which has no serial # and it's a revision 1.03
> Same as the one that got sent back after the BIOS brick but the difference is it works just fine. Voltages display like they should fans ran normal. It was the HTPC for ~ 6 months. Also PCB revision 1.03 I think that's the only one out there AFIK.
> It's possible they just got some bad I/O chips from ITE which work so not likely to be picked up by QC but don't work as they should.
> The wonky one has been that way since day 1


Like one oe got showing whatever from day 1


----------



## harrysun

I got a new CPU batch and achieved @3333MT/s with dual-rank Samsung B-die F4-3200C14D-32GTZ. It took 10 days to find and confirm the right settings with BIOS 1701 (do not like to update to 3008 right now): As always, my current stable setup can be found in the signature!

Another question: What are your DPC Latency Checker (download) results?

Are my results ok, because they are all ~1000µs:


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> @[email protected]
> And your point was... what ?


Nice pics don't need a point.


----------



## Amir007

Power down Enabled:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Power down Disabled:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







So yes, this is a must to do.


----------



## AmxdPt

@1usmus

My motherboard's rev is 1.03.

Why do you ask?


----------



## Widde

Still ticking







Havent dared touch the bios in fear of it becoming unstable, running 1501

https://valid.x86.fr/tf7v1c


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrionBG*
> 
> Hey elmor,
> 
> A quick off-topic if I may... Are the issues that we are experiencing with the C6H also on the Asus Threadripper boards? I've been thinking of switching to an X399-E Strix board and was wandering if the same sensor, cold boot and BIOS issues are also present on that platform as well?
> 
> Thanks!


Many issues both from our side and AMDs are the same across AM4 and TR4.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I had the same issue and there is NO fix for it as it is hardware/silicon level... Elmor explained this a couple of posts before.
> 
> This makes the fan headers utterly useless and its dangerous to use the aio pump fan header. My system shuts down frequently during gaming and couldn't figure it out. Later i discovered that my CPU was hitting its max temp... I felt that the tubing was very hot, i installed my fans on my fan controller and let them run at 100% in order to get rid of all the heat...
> 
> It didn't only occur on Aida64 but also on hardwareinfo64, but luckily Mumak somehow fixed it and i no longer have issues with hardwareinfo64.
> I posted about this issue on Aida64 forum and they claimed that they haven't heard from Elmor for a while and that they are willing to help but they need Elmor for that.
> 
> https://forums.aida64.com/topic/3981-weird-sensor-reports-and-fan-controlling-issues-asus-crosshair-vi-hero/?tab=comments&_fromLogin=1


That's incorrect, it's a separate issue which we can work around in software. The method is being finalized, then we'll roll out together with the 3rd party developers. With that, the sensors getting stuck and reading crazy values should be no more. Again, that's separate from the offset reading mentioned earlier.


----------



## OrionBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Many issues both from our side and AMDs are the same across AM4 and TR4.
> That's incorrect, it's a separate issue which we can work around in software. The method is being finalized, then we'll roll out together with the 3rd party developers. With that, the sensors getting stuck and reading crazy values should be no more. Again, that's separate from the offset reading mentioned earlier.


I have a suggestion.
You mentioned that the offsets are static for every chip, right? It will be either -22 or -44 or +22 or +44 or something similar.
If that is the case, can you add an option in the BIOS to apply a reverse offset and give us some instructions how to measure the offset every one of us is getting so that we can put that in the BIOS and everything will be OK... Or am I missing something here...


----------



## articuno1au

I'm still running 1403 and I'm not seeing any sensor or fan issues. I'm super reluctant to update given the AIO pump comments passed earlier.

That said, it's running just fine for me currently. I'll wait for a more stable period before update.

Thanks for keeping us in the loop Elmor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Nice pics don't need a point.


Not to put to fine a point on it, but you just dropped into a conversation with a bunch of highly technical/skilled people complaining that they feel like they've been duped/mislead about the $250USD board they bought from Asus.

You posted what amounts to advertising, and then follow up with that in the middle of the conversation. Talk about not being able to read a room Raja..


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *articuno1au*
> 
> I'm still running 1403 and I'm not seeing any sensor or fan issues. I'm super reluctant to update given the AIO pump comments passed earlier.
> 
> That said, it's running just fine for me currently. I'll wait for a more stable period before update.
> 
> Thanks for keeping us in the loop Elmor.
> Not to put to fine a point on it, but you just dropped into a conversation with a bunch of highly technical/skilled people complaining that they feel like they've been duped/mislead about the $250USD board they bought from Asus.
> 
> You posted what amounts to advertising, and then follow up with that in the middle of the conversation. Talk about not being able to read a room Raja..


Oh, I saw the posts. Not everyone who visits the thread has issues or complaints, so may want to use it as a wallpaper. The world is bigger than a few of us...


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrionBG*
> 
> I have a suggestion.
> You mentioned that the offsets are static for every chip, right? It will be either -22 or -44 or +22 or +44 or something similar.
> If that is the case, can you add an option in the BIOS to apply a reverse offset and give us some instructions how to measure the offset every one of us is getting so that we can put that in the BIOS and everything will be OK... Or am I missing something here...


This was discussed a couple of posts back, you can set it in HWInfo. The reading is from hardware, so the offset would be specific to each software.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/31500_100#post_26506270


----------



## OrionBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> This was discussed a couple of posts back, you can set it in HWInfo. The reading is from hardware, so the offset would be specific to each software.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/31500_100#post_26506270


So it can't be manipulated by the BIOS in any way?

Ok, secondary question then... In HWInfo there are different components that show the same things like CPU voltage, CPU temp and so on... Is at least one of them correct or do they all go through the IO chip and get messed up?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> *Oh, I saw the posts.* Not everyone who visits the thread has issues or complaints, so may want to use it as a wallpaper.The world is bigger than a few of us..


If you saw the posts than i am curious why you didn't reply to some of them.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Many issues both from our side and AMDs are the same across AM4 and TR4.
> That's incorrect, it's a separate issue which we can work around in software. The method is being finalized, then we'll roll out together with the 3rd party developers. With that, the sensors getting stuck and reading crazy values should be no more. Again, that's separate from the offset reading mentioned earlier.


Alright, glad we cleared that out.

So you are saying that in the next BIOS release we can expect this "fix" ?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> If you saw the posts than i am curious why you didn't reply to some of them.


I dont reply to every post or even "some posts", sometimes. It's not my sole job duty to do so. The beauty of forums is that you dont have to reply if you don't want to. And you can also choose to ignore posts that you don't like - such as the pic I posted.


----------



## [email protected]

Close up of PCH heatsink:

https://flic.kr/p/Ev9ZLLPCH low 3840 by Rajinder Singh Gill, on Flickr


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I dont reply to every post or even "some posts", sometimes. It's not my sole job duty to do so.


I see, still curious why Asus went with these IT sensors instead of a more reliable manufacturer.
I had issue on my 990 FX Sabertooth as well which had the same IT sensors.

It would be really helpful if we knew the tolerances of these sensors. Can you provide some more info plz?

Thnx.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I see, still curious why Asus went with these IT sensors instead of a more reliable manufacturer.
> I had issue on my 990 FX Sabertooth as well which had the same IT sensors.
> 
> It would be really helpful if we knew the tolerances of these sensors. Can you provide some more info plz?
> 
> Thnx.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> This was discussed a couple of posts back, you can set it in HWInfo. The reading is from hardware, so the offset would be specific to each software.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/31500_100#post_26506270


Well i had a play with sensor offset yesterday and its like.

Cpu -19mw soc -24mv memory -34mw pll -9mw.
Thats on my motherboard.

Its not One figure fix all aensors as You see.


----------



## articuno1au

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Oh, I saw the posts. Not everyone who visits the thread has issues or complaints, so may want to use it as a wallpaper. The world is bigger than a few of us...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I dont reply to every post or even "some posts", sometimes. It's not my sole job duty to do so. The beauty of forums is that you dont have to reply if you don't want to. And you can also choose to ignore posts that you don't like - such as the pic I posted.


Thankfully ASUS isn't the sole OEM provider Raja, and I'll keep your commentary and attitude in mind for all future purchases.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Well i had a play with sensor offset yesterday and its like.
> 
> Cpu -19mw soc -24mv memory -34mw pll -9mw.
> Thats on my motherboard.
> 
> Its not One figure fix all aensors as You see.


How did you do that? When i tried to change them it didn't do anything for me.


----------



## blair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> Still ticking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Havent dared touch the bios in fear of it becoming unstable, running 1501
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/tf7v1c


What voltage do you have set in UEFI for this 4.1 clock?? Also what LLC..

my 1700 struggles a bit past 3.95 with setting 1.35v LLC3, In OS that results in 1.308 idle, 1.34 load.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> How did you do that? When i tried to change them it didn't do anything for me.


Eee set em in hwinfo?? At least does not show 1.5 random vcore anymore. Lol and my ddr is 1.425 not 1.46 lol


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *articuno1au*
> 
> Thankfully ASUS isn't the sole OEM provider Raja, and I'll keep your commentary and attitude in mind for all future purchases.


Ye still got ASRock.. Msi is **** gigabyte got leds instead of vrm phases. Others dont make it to uk much so..


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blair*
> 
> What voltage do you have set in UEFI for this 4.1 clock?? Also what LLC..
> 
> my 1700 struggles a bit past 3.95 with setting 1.35v LLC3, In OS that results in 1.308 idle, 1.34 load.


Bet 1.45 llc3 aka max id do for daily ever


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *articuno1au*
> 
> Thankfully ASUS isn't the sole OEM provider Raja, and I'll keep your commentary and attitude in mind for all future purchases.


You've already got Elmor from R&D replying to posts. He's far better for it than me. Sometimes, it pays to shop around, can't argue with that.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I dont reply to every post or even "some posts", sometimes. It's not my sole job duty to do so. The beauty of forums is that you dont have to reply if you don't want to. And you can also choose to ignore posts that you don't like - such as the pic I posted.


So this is the mindset of Asus? Simply ignore people that have complaints because of the fact you don't want to..?

Real professional...

The other beauty of forums is to share information and discuss it with people, certainly when you are an hardware rep..


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> So this is the mindset of Asus? Simply ignore people that have complaints because of the fact you don't want to..?
> 
> Real professional...
> 
> The other beauty of forums is to share information and discuss it with people, certainly when you are an hardware rep..


That's just the forum title. I don't work in R&D, and technically, my role is strictly tech marketing, not support. Like I said, assuming there's only a given type of audience on the forum isn't correct My posts were not for everyone, just as one person cannot speak for everyone.

Anyway, you are now returned to your scheduled programming.


----------



## BUFUMAN

@elmor

Sry but i getting more and more frustrating about this Mainboard.

I follow this thread since February. I read always they will be a fix. But when?

In 2 years?

My issues with this board:
Voltage reading are up to 0.05v more then set. If this is a error i need to know what's correct. If something happen to my other hw parts nobody from asus will cover it.

Sata I/o performance, my mouse stuck when i access a program like teamspeak.
Driver related? Because of ms sata driver?? Is it only me who is recognizing this??

280€ board..... I was never so unhappy with my purchase...

I don't need fancy pictures (but it looks good), i need stable hw with good parts on it.
If asus can solve this issues for what are they waiting???
I buy a high end board with overclocking ability but can't be sure about the reading's???
You post a link to a post, can't asus set this offset stuff into the bios? Why should we try to fix it on our own?

It's not against you but i think when the readings are wrong i have a faulty Mainboard. If i do RMA i will have to wait 3-6weeks for my board. (I did this with my maximums board before,in Germany) and will receive the same board with same error again.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Sry but i getting more and more frustrating about this Mainboard.
> 
> I follow this thread since February. I read always they will be a fix. But when?
> 
> In 2 years?
> 
> My issues with this board:
> Voltage reading are up to 0.05v more then set. If this is a error i need to know what's correct. If something happen to my other hw parts nobody from asus will cover it.


These measurements were taken with a scope, some time back. You can use them as a reference for how much the Vcore differs from set values:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/8460#post_26005246


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Close up of PCH heatsink:
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/Ev9ZLLPCH low 3840 by Rajinder Singh Gill, on Flickr


That's ace! What camera?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's ace! What camera?


Nikon D810 with a Milvus 100MM macro.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Cam is nice


----------



## BUFUMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> Should i RMA this crap??
> 
> I dont know which voltages are used .


[email protected] your link is only about Vcore as u can see there is more SOC, DDR Voltage.....

Now tell me what should i do?

I flashed many Bios files with cmos... allways the same. CPU VID 1.35V @ default.


----------



## keng

I can confirm the power down enable/disable adding 17 ns delay in latency on Zenith boards as well (63.9>78)


----------



## [email protected]

You can always contact support and see what they advise.


----------



## BUFUMAN

i did this German Support su***. they will tell me you overclock. if i go to default states, without pushing RAM over 2900mhz it stays correct.


----------



## kazama

Tested 3200 stilts safe and 3333 stilts safe, and get worts fps gamming with 3333 and more latency in aida, maybe something wrong in my settings?


----------



## Widde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blair*
> 
> What voltage do you have set in UEFI for this 4.1 clock?? Also what LLC..
> 
> my 1700 struggles a bit past 3.95 with setting 1.35v LLC3, In OS that results in 1.308 idle, 1.34 load.


1.355v, load voltage is 1.308 and I havent touched the LLC at all


----------



## Anty

Mine have up to 0.05 droop with LLC3 (or even LLC4???) in IBT AVX or OCCT AVX.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keng*
> 
> I can confirm the power down enable/disable adding 17 ns delay in latency on Zenith boards as well (63.9>78)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Power down Enabled:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [IM so ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/3172817/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> Power down Disabled:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yes, this is a must to do.


This is known and documented. I just look up one of the official AMD posts over on the AMD Gaming Community Update blogs there is another one that goes much more in depth on this and 2 other settings for gaming vs daily vs benchmark. Here is the link with the basic AMD dram definition for a lot of settings.

_"Dram Power Down Can modestly save system power, *at the expense of higher DRAM latency*, by putting DRAM into a quiescent state after a period of inactivity."

https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/05/25/community-update-4-lets-talk-dram

I have had power down disabled since day 1 of building my Ryzen system based on these blogs over there and people have been shoicked with my low ram latency. I mamaged to get my old faulty ram down to 69. something ns latency. Right now my G.skill Ripjaws V M-die hynix single rank 2 x 8 runs around 73NS latency...been as low 70. soemthing but unstable.

Here is the other blog post that gave me a few nuggets of information that were useful with both my old and new ram.

https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/07/14/memory-oc-showdown-frequency-vs-memory-timings_


----------



## Targonis

I finally got around to testing 3008 with my system, Hynix M-die RAM(G.skill Ripjaws V F4-3200C16D-32GVR, 16-18-18-18-38). It will consistently post at 3200, but crashes on trying to boot into Windows. I am using an Adaptec 8405 RAID controller, and only when I cold boot or hit the reset button will the controller actually show up in the UEFI BIOS, otherwise it just does not show up. 0052 and previous BIOS versions had no problems with the RAID controller, so I will be going back to 0052 at 3066 for the RAM.

3008 is the first that lets me even post to the 3200 memory speed, so it is a step in the right direction, but the issues with my RAID controller make it a no-go for now.


----------



## SeriousTom

Flashed Version 3008 from 1701 and used Stilts Safe Preset. I would get one startup and shutdown and then bootup on the cold boot.
I then tried D.O.C.P. Standard with 3200 memory freq. and it fixed the cold boot.
The only trouble was I get a code 8 some time. The thing just runs the fans at 100% and does nothing.
It stays on code 8 and holding the power button does nothing. It has to be unplugged. Lucky it starts fine after that but will it always ?
I finally get a bios with a cold boot fix but that code 8 is scary !


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> I finally got around to testing 3008 with my system, Hynix M-die RAM(G.skill Ripjaws V F4-3200C16D-32GVR, 16-18-18-18-38). It will consistently post at 3200, but crashes on trying to boot into Windows. I am using an Adaptec 8405 RAID controller, and only when I cold boot or hit the reset button will the controller actually show up in the UEFI BIOS, otherwise it just does not show up. 0052 and previous BIOS versions had no problems with the RAID controller, so I will be going back to 0052 at 3066 for the RAM.
> 
> 3008 is the first that lets me even post to the 3200 memory speed, so it is a step in the right direction, but the issues with my RAID controller make it a no-go for now.


I have the same kit...I recieved it as a RMA replacement the beginning of the month. I can post and run in windows at 3200 with no issue. It does take more voltage then 1.35

Here are my most of my timings.



If you want I can do a full bios settings timings. Keep in mind I am not scared of higher voltage then most. So some of my voltage might scare some people.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> How did you do that? When i tried to change them it didn't do anything for me.


There thats how it looks after i had play with ofsets.


Bios would need Voltage offset for... Every single readout as its all over place so simple +-10 22 33 or whatever would not work anyway lol


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> I finally got around to testing 3008 with my system, Hynix M-die RAM(G.skill Ripjaws V F4-3200C16D-32GVR, 16-18-18-18-38). It will consistently post at 3200, but crashes on trying to boot into Windows. I am using an Adaptec 8405 RAID controller, and only when I cold boot or hit the reset button will the controller actually show up in the UEFI BIOS, otherwise it just does not show up. 0052 and previous BIOS versions had no problems with the RAID controller, so I will be going back to 0052 at 3066 for the RAM.
> 
> 3008 is the first that lets me even post to the 3200 memory speed, so it is a step in the right direction, but the issues with my RAID controller make it a no-go for now.


FOR FUTURE REFERENCE VDDP Voltage - 0.975 & CLDO_VDDP Voltage - 985 helped my hynix ram immensely!

Targonis try this. You and I have been in the same boat, and I'm 3200mhz, 16-18-18-18-36-54 stable prime95 custom blend for 6 hours. I consider that stable given my history with ram overclocking on this platform (almost always crashes within minutes if unstable on P95).

I use SOC 1.1v, and Dram at 1.375v.


----------



## ph1ber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *articuno1au*
> 
> Thankfully ASUS isn't the sole OEM provider Raja, and I'll keep your commentary and attitude in mind for all future purchases.


Me too. It was somewhat offensive almost seeing an ad with no comments from Asus pretty much straight after I posted about my concerns about this board as well as attitude after. I wasn't even going to buy a new computer but due to my previous system also having faulty motherboard I needed a new one for work etc. Thought I went overkill on the stability by buying this one. Right now I feel like I wasted a lot of money. Good news about the sensors being a software fix though. Really great.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph1ber*
> 
> Me too. It was somewhat offensive almost seeing an ad with no comments from Asus pretty much straight after I posted about my concerns about this board as well as attitude after. I wasn't even going to buy a new computer but due to my previous system also having faulty motherboard I needed a new one for work etc. Thought I went overkill on the stability by buying this one. Right now I feel like I wasted a lot of money. Good news about the sensors being a software fix though. Really great.


I would not ecpect magical fix.. It is just poor and does not matter what You will do on software side when hardware is a failure. Its not situatin where all of us got same readout error... Some people got 5mw some 34mv some 45mv. Look at my post every viltage got different error margin!

I just hope...HOPE i can ger manual fan settig to work.

@elmor i know it will add extra 24 hours on the timer but gotta ask... Hows work on 1.0.7.2 going any chance of getting it b4 xmas?? Would be great as id have loads of testing time over xmas. Not like I'm doing anything for xmas besides anual acidland visit


----------



## Karagra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> @elmor i know it will add extra 24 hours on the timer but gotta ask... Hows work on 1.0.7.2 going any chance of getting it b4 xmas?? Would be great as id have loads of testing time over xmas. Not like I'm doing anything for xmas besides anual acidland visit


This entire 24 hour extra timer is so stupid I hate when I see it. So we have to wait 24 more hours because we asked when a fix is coming out for a board you guys messed up. If this was not a joke by elmor its a little disrespectful to paying customers who paid for a broken product. That's my 2 cents about it anyone can bash me on it.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> This entire 24 hour extra timer is so stupid I hate when I see it. So we have to wait 24 more hours because we asked when a fix is coming out for a board you guys messed up. If this was not a joke by elmor its a little disrespectful to paying customers who paid for a broken product. That's my 2 cents about it anyone can bash me on it.


I owned every rampage and maximus up to z270. I also owned a c6h and now a x399 zenith as well. The most issues I've had was with the c6h on launch. Granted I paid the early adopter tax on every one of these boards but the c6h was probably the worst along with x99 and x58 coming at a close but distant second. By the time I left the x370 platform pretty much everything was working for the most part. However, with that said the one thing that makes asus boards attractive to me is fan control, and aisuite fan expert has been crap for years. On x399 I have 0 issues with the board for the most part. JUST AI SUITE.


----------



## Karagra

I also have almost 0 problems with the C6H but I see people in here with issues non stop. I am just saying those people who ask shouldn't get a disrespectful response like that.


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> This entire 24 hour extra timer is so stupid I hate when I see it. So we have to wait 24 more hours because we asked when a fix is coming out for a board you guys messed up. If this was not a joke by elmor its a little disrespectful to paying customers who paid for a broken product. That's my 2 cents about it anyone can bash me on it.


It's a joke man...

Everyone here needs to lighten up a bit...Asus was given a ****-sandwich with Ryzen (just like all the other manufactures), and they are trying to make it the best they can. These AGESA updates are buggy from AMD...Asus can't help that. Read some of the Gigabyte forums...things aren't exactly peachy over there either. I hate Ryzen as much as the rest of you, trust me (look at my post history), but now we are just getting a bit overboard with our hate, and after building a few more Ryzen builds for friends with other mobo manufactures, this isn't on ASUS, it's on AMD. My last build with Gigabyte was the most frustrating build ever with regards to memory compatibility.

The sensor issue is "annoying but ignorable." So what if it reads the voltages off a bit? If you know it is off a bit, you can make a close enough generalization. Unless you are pushing the limits of overvolting your CPU, it doesn't matter. You know your BIOS settings, you know if you are stable or not, so who cares if it reads 1.35v vs. 1.32v? I agree it is annoying, but hardly RMA worthy.

I also don't use fan control, I have one of these bad boys: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00K0VKEUK/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Nothing beats a dial to turn up to 11!


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> This entire 24 hour extra timer is so stupid I hate when I see it. So we have to wait 24 more hours because we asked when a fix is coming out for a board you guys messed up. If this was not a joke by elmor its a little disrespectful to paying customers who paid for a broken product. That's my 2 cents about it anyone can bash me on it.


The 24 hours delay was a joke made by elmor, some believed it to be true. When a BIOS is ready for testing then it's released.
I believe most of the sensors issues came from installing AI Suite at some point. I installed the latest AI Suite to see if any progress is there after so many fixes, that made the sensors freeze, it's pretty obvious here while looking at the temperature difference. Removing it required removing the services and the ASUS folder in Windows Program Files.



I think fixes to AI Suite has only made it worse (I bet the first AI Suite that is included in the DVD works better than the latest at ASUS website) and the users do not want to use the BIOS to set the fan profiles and don't want to install TorboV Core (can be found at the first page of this thread) to regulate voltages on the fly.


----------



## Karagra

Thanks for clearing that up Ramad... I will put the rage back in my pocket


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I dont reply to every post or even "some posts", sometimes. It's not my sole job duty to do so. The beauty of forums is that you dont have to reply if you don't want to. And you can also choose to ignore posts that you don't like - such as the pic I posted.


Do not worry, we will come to ignore the Asus brand from now on


----------



## MrXL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Karagra*
> 
> This entire 24 hour extra timer is so stupid I hate when I see it. So we have to wait 24 more hours because we asked when a fix is coming out for a board you guys messed up. If this was not a joke by elmor its a little disrespectful to paying customers who paid for a broken product. That's my 2 cents about it anyone can bash me on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a joke man...
> 
> Everyone here needs to lighten up a bit...Asus was given a ****-sandwich with Ryzen (just like all the other manufactures), and they are trying to make it the best they can. These AGESA updates are buggy from AMD...Asus can't help that. Read some of the Gigabyte forums...things aren't exactly peachy over there either. I hate Ryzen as much as the rest of you, trust me (look at my post history), but now we are just getting a bit overboard with our hate, and after building a few more Ryzen builds for friends with other mobo manufactures, this isn't on ASUS, it's on AMD. My last build with Gigabyte was the most frustrating build ever with regards to memory compatibility.
Click to expand...

Agreed.
Quote:


> The sensor issue is "annoying but ignorable." So what if it reads the voltages off a bit? If you know it is off a bit, you can make a close enough generalization. Unless you are pushing the limits of overvolting your CPU, it doesn't matter. You know your BIOS settings, you know if you are stable or not, so who cares if it reads 1.35v vs. 1.32v? I agree it is annoying, but hardly RMA worthy.
> 
> Nothing beats a dial to turn up to 11!


Actually, imo the sensor is the one thing Asus could be held accountable for.

Asus is responsible for the components equiped. And also for making sure quality (control) is in order.

From any OC board and especially a quite high end board to me it is entirely reasonable to expect a sensor which has a stable and small deviation whithout having to investigate how erroneous it behaves in order to compensate for it.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> The 24 hours delay was a joke made by elmor, some believed it to be true. When a BIOS is ready for testing then it's released.
> I believe most of the sensors issues came from installing AI Suite at some point. I installed the latest AI Suite to see if any progress is there after so many fixes, that made the sensors freeze, it's pretty obvious here while looking at the temperature difference. Removing it required removing the services and the ASUS folder in Windows Program Files.
> 
> 
> 
> I think fixes to AI Suite has only made it worse (I bet the first AI Suite that is included in the DVD works better than the latest at ASUS website) and the users do not want to use the BIOS to set the fan profiles and don't want to install TorboV Core (can be found at the first page of this thread) to regulate voltages on the fly.


The best working version is the cd one, it's also the only one that doesnt mess up your entire OS when HPET is turned off.


----------



## hurricane28

lol, why ignore the Asus brand?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrXL*
> 
> Agreed.
> Actually, imo the sensor is the one thing Asus could be held accountable for.
> 
> Asus is responsible for the components equiped. And also for making sure quality (control) is in order.
> 
> From any OC board and especially a quite high end board to me it is entirely reasonable to expect a sensor which has a stable and small deviation whithout having to investigate how erroneous it behaves in order to compensate for it.


Exactly my point.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrXL*
> 
> Agreed.
> Actually, imo the sensor is the one thing Asus could be held accountable for.
> 
> Asus is responsible for the components equiped. And also for making sure quality (control) is in order.
> 
> From any OC board and especially a quite high end board to me it is entirely reasonable to expect a sensor which has a stable and small deviation whithout having to investigate how erroneous it behaves in order to compensate for it.


lol the c6h is what 250? that's what i paid and I paid 550 for the zenith on launch can you imagine how the x399 folks feel


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You can always contact support and see what they advise.


Honestly, it feels like you guys are spread too thin for the massive line up asus likes to put out for each platform. I know you peeps are not sitting around twiddling your fingers so I won't be that angry customer telling you guys to move your asses as you guys are doing the best you can. However, can't help but feel there is some severe under staffing.


----------



## datonyb

well quite frankly i feel the entire attitude of an asus employee and his dismissive arrogant posts to be disgusting !

if i were anything to do with your line management you sir would be listening very hard to my lecture first thing in the morning

i severely hope you have far better manners and social skills when dealing with your customers

it not being your department is quite one thing, but the way your talking to the client base is disgusting


----------



## CarnageHimura

I do not why, but... I'm about to order this board xD, I hope don't have so much problems, jejeje


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> well quite frankly i feel the entire attitude of an asus employee and his dismissive arrogant posts to be disgusting !
> 
> if i were anything to do with your line management you sir would be listening very hard to my lecture first thing in the morning
> 
> i severely hope you have far better manners and social skills when dealing with your customers
> 
> it not being your department is quite one thing, but the way your talking to the client base is disgusting


Agreed, as Elmor tries to help us to his best extend this guy comes with this attitude which is not really helping at all.

But lets not flood the thread plz. Its already been clogged up.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> The best working version is the cd one, it's also the only one that doesnt mess up your entire OS when HPET is turned off.


I was betting but thanks for confirming.








I don't disable HPET because it should not present any problem if it's on, at least on my system. Had HPET running at my 8.1 earlier and now on Windows 10, it did not present any issues.


----------



## [email protected]

Wallpapers are up!

https://rog.asus.com/wallpapers/product-close-ups/


----------



## ph1ber

Imo in the end it does boil down to that we've all bought one of the most expensive boards for Ryzen and from what I can see there has been free QA done from a lot of people here. I can understand that it's a difficult platform and that the AGESA stuff is buggy. But still it's been a "few" months since launch and frankly as a customer I expect the product to work one DAY ONE. Not a year later when there is already a refresh of boards being rumored. Then it makes me as a customer feel like we are being used. People first spent a ton of money as well as months of investigating for the board to maybe work as intended a year later when a refresh is around the corner. "Luckily" for me I just got the board the other day so I haven't spent time with it yet but I do feel sorry for the people that have and I do hope that the BIOS updates don't stop coming like on my old gigabyte where the last official update was a beta version and the one before it bricked boards. The least I expect from an Asus rep is to be understanding of the situation.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

FYI

Ryzen Timing Checker 1.02 is Released by The Stilt


----------



## Big Nutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph1ber*
> 
> Imo in the end it does boil down to that we've all bought one of the most expensive boards for Ryzen and from what I can see there has been free QA done from a lot of people here. I can understand that it's a difficult platform and that the AGESA stuff is buggy. But still it's been a "few" months since launch and frankly as a customer I expect the product to work one DAY ONE. Not a year later when there is already a refresh of boards being rumored. Then it makes me as a customer feel like we are being used. People first spent a ton of money as well as months of investigating for the board to maybe work as intended a year later when a refresh is around the corner. "Luckily" for me I just got the board the other day so I haven't spent time with it yet but I do feel sorry for the people that have and I do hope that the BIOS updates don't stop coming like on my old gigabyte where the last official update was a beta version and the one before it bricked boards. The least I expect from an Asus rep is to be understanding of the situation.


The above wall papers did not sway you?









Asus missed the boat with the hero......Its a large pile of ..........

ASROCK has the most complete x370 boards hands down.

Best thing i did was return 3 crosshair's mobos.Yes 3.


----------



## By-Tor

I have been planning on coming back to AMD with Ryzen and the Crosshair MB, but after reading all the issues everyone is having I'm now having second thoughts about it. For the price you pay for this or any MB it should work as advertised out of the box and I understand there will be a lemon here and there, but it seems like they are all lemons..


----------



## Plissken

Looks like this motherboard isn't able to charge USB devices such as smartphones... is it so? I did some search and found this...

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?95788-X370-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-doesn-t-have-usb-charging-feature

Is it impossible atm to charge USB devices with the C6H?


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plissken*
> 
> Looks like this motherboard isn't able to charge USB devices such as smartphones... is it so? I did some search and found this...
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?95788-X370-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-doesn-t-have-usb-charging-feature
> 
> Is it impossible atm to charge USB devices with the C6H?


Charges my iPhone fine....


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plissken*
> 
> Looks like this motherboard isn't able to charge USB devices such as smartphones... is it so? I did some search and found this...
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?95788-X370-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-doesn-t-have-usb-charging-feature
> 
> Is it impossible atm to charge USB devices with the C6H?


you need to install it AiCharger -ASUS Ai Charger V1. then he is charging.









Utilities: https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## Plissken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mito1172*
> 
> you need to install it AiCharger -ASUS Ai Charger V1. then he is charging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Utilities: https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


Thanks, I have an old Nokia N8, hope it'll work for this device too...


----------



## Cpt Phasma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *articuno1au*
> 
> Thankfully ASUS isn't the sole OEM provider Raja, and I'll keep your commentary and attitude in mind for all future purchases.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph1ber*
> 
> Me too. It was somewhat offensive almost seeing an ad with no comments from Asus pretty much straight after I posted about my concerns about this board as well as attitude after. I wasn't even going to buy a new computer but due to my previous system also having faulty motherboard I needed a new one for work etc. Thought I went overkill on the stability by buying this one. Right now I feel like I wasted a lot of money. Good news about the sensors being a software fix though. Really great.


Agreed. I've always thought Asus boards were some of, if not the, best boards around. But reading Raja's comments....they rub me the wrong way. Not very professional.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph1ber*
> 
> Imo in the end it does boil down to that we've all bought one of the most expensive boards for Ryzen and from what I can see there has been free QA done from a lot of people here. I can understand that it's a difficult platform and that the AGESA stuff is buggy. But still it's been a "few" months since launch and frankly as a customer I expect the product to work one DAY ONE. Not a year later when there is already a refresh of boards being rumored. Then it makes me as a customer feel like we are being used. People first spent a ton of money as well as months of investigating for the board to maybe work as intended a year later when a refresh is around the corner. "Luckily" for me I just got the board the other day so I haven't spent time with it yet but I do feel sorry for the people that have and I do hope that the BIOS updates don't stop coming like on my old gigabyte where the last official update was a beta version and the one before it bricked boards. The least I expect from an Asus rep is to be understanding of the situation.


Seriously, you hit the nail on the head with this post. Though I wasn't a day one adopter of this board (I bought mine back in September, still haven't built my rig yet though) I have been following this thread since I purchased mine and it seems like the larger this thread gets, the more second-guessing I'm doing. I bought this board because it was touted as one of the best for Ryzen (along with the Taichi) and the amount of connectivity options it has, but the multitude of problems people have been having with it (excluding day one problems because that's the be expected) STILL...Well, I'm really starting to wonder if it's possible for me to return the board to Newegg and get something else. And as a PREMIUM PRODUCT, that thought shouldn't even come into my head.

While I will say AMD caught board makers off guard with the Ryzen launch, sometimes I wonder if board makers even care about AMD and their customers, seeing as Intel is clearly their "favorite child"


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plissken*
> 
> Thanks, I have an old Nokia N8, hope it'll work for this device too...


I think it would charge all devices with USB charging


----------



## Cata79

The bigger the thread for a motherboard gets, the more issues it has. I'm thinking about selling this crap and go for Intel+Asrock/Msi/Gigabyte. One thing is for sure: this is the first and last Asus thing I will ever buy. I had a 100$ Gigabyte mobo which worked flawlessly from day one, for 6 years, with a [email protected]


----------



## boostedabarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> The bigger the thread for a motherboard gets, the more issues it has. I'm thinking about selling this crap and go for Intel+Asrock/Msi/Gigabyte. One thing is for sure: this is the first and last Asus thing I will ever buy. I had a 100$ Gigabyte mobo which worked flawlessly from day one, for 6 years, with a [email protected]


It doesn't matter to be honest. Yes the board might have some slight issues here and there, but the underlying thing that all these boards share is the BIOS/AGESA. It's the SAME underlying code at it's core and switching to another motherboard likely won't solve most or any of your issues.

I had an MSI Gaming Carbon Pro X370 board. The RAM support was actually worse than what I was able to achieve on the Crosshair Hero VI. Same exact RAM sticks, same timings, best speed was 2933MHz. On this Asus board, 3200MHz no issues.

You may end up getting into a worse situation than you are now. Its a possibility.

I also have a Gigabyte Aorus Gaming 5 motherboard running a 7700K. The same RAM sticks (Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 2x8 C16) can do 3200MHz with 14-14-14-14-34 1T timings, where as on the AMD platform I'm stuck at the stock timings of 16-18-18-18-38-75 (it won't do 54 instead of 75). Also on the Intel platform the voltage can be lowered on the RAM to 1.38V where as on this Asus board I have to push 1.4v to get it to even pass boot.

As this platform ages most of these bugs will be worked out. Will they be worked on this particular board? Maybe, maybe not. The problem comes down to crap IMCs on the CPU as well. I see people running crazy high memory frequencies with Samsung B. Die, and someone else with the exact same config can barely break 2933MHz with loose timings. It's luck of the draw. Yes there is overclocking support, but you're still limited to the IMC on your CPU.

It is what it is. I don't experience half the issues people bring up on here. Not to say they don't exist, I just simply don't experience those issues. No one really cares if you go buy another board. Forums are filled with people that complain about everything. Even Gigabyte, MSI and Asrock have people that have issues. It doesn't magically fix it if you switch or not. It's just changing what the issues are.

Edit: Here's a 43 page thread of people with issues with the MSI board. It's simply not as popular, but exact same RAM issues, etc: http://www.overclock.net/t/1625418/msi-x370-gaming-pro-carbon-experience

The only people that it goes back to is AMD. If you have concerns, I would suggest to reach out to AMD directly. Hence why the AGESA code was basically re-written for 1.0.0.7... lol It sucks, we all know it sucks, it is what it is.


----------



## AlphaZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> I got a new CPU batch and achieved @3333MT/s with dual-rank Samsung B-die F4-3200C14D-32GTZ. It took 10 days to find and confirm the right settings with BIOS 1701 (do not like to update to 3008 right now): As always, my current stable setup can be found in the signature!
> 
> Another question: What are your DPC Latency Checker (download) results?
> 
> Are my results ok, because they are all ~1000µs:


Just a heads up, DPC Latency Checker does not support any Windows versions past Windows 7. Use LatencyMon for monitoring DPC latency and kernel interupts if on Windows 8, 8.1, or 10.

http://www.resplendence.com/latencymon


----------



## Tamalero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaZero*
> 
> Just a heads up, DPC Latency Checker does not support any Windows versions past Windows 7. Use LatencyMon for monitoring DPC latency and kernel interupts if on Windows 8, 8.1, or 10.
> 
> http://www.resplendence.com/latencymon


Is it me or this page doesn't load?

It seems to load an empty page.


----------



## TheCr4zyM4n

Hey everyone! Apologies if this isn't the exact right place, but I've been lurking for a while now and see sensors are in the discussion.
My problem appears to be the IT8665E sensor.

Overclocked or not when I update to windows 10 1709 (Fall Update) the sensor completely dies. I mean anything from reporting the CPU is at 8Ghz/5volts to fans being 0 and temps being negative values.
Latest update to HWInfo64 it freezes up then just gives up reading the sensor at all after a bit.

I'll go back to windows 10 1703 and everything works normally. Tried fresh windows installs, updated everything, nothing works.
Just curious if anyone else has seen this or maybe just reach out to Asus because the sensor is borked?

Oh side question, is there any reason for Pstate OCing? I do it and in idle it clocks down, but if I do anything at all in windows it jumps to full load/voltage. Which means it's pretty much always at full load/voltage lol.


----------



## blair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Bet 1.45 llc3 aka max id do for daily ever


I asked as i set 1.35 and get 1.308 idle so i suspected he was using something very similar, 1.45 is way too much.. it doesn't droop that much ever, atleast not for me.. (0.05 droop is about max for me..)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> 1.355v, load voltage is 1.308 and I havent touched the LLC at all


Very nice indeed, I set 1.35 on mine with LLC3, i can't get mine stable on 4.0 even up at 1.4v, my room temp + 240mm AIO can't keep it under 80C under load so i don't bother..

Nice chip man







lottery win


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> FYI
> 
> Ryzen Timing Checker 1.02 is Released by The Stilt


Thnx dude


----------



## Albert1007

I seriously think that this pointless discussion is going to nowhere.

Yes, the C6H has some errors, ok, I'll buy it. Mine for example shows +~40mV, ok, I can live with that.

Motherboards are also a lottery, just like CPU's are. They can work better or worse, have more or less issues, some people with the C6H have no issues, and some people have a lot of issues. But overall, this board is better than any that MSI or Gigabyte have on the market for AM4, being only rivalized by the AsRock flagship.

It's been the mobo with the most frequent BIOS updates to improve things, and elmor has said that they are working on fixes for the remaining problems, so I would just give them time.
Ryzen was a beta architecture just like the first core generation was, alongside the mobos, if someone wants to go to safe things they should have been waited to Ryzen+ with the X470 series motherboards.

I will wait until may or june, sell the 1700X with the C6H for a good price and get a 2600X or 2700X with the C7H, It's not that I dislike this board, it's just that I want more performance, Ryzen1 is great but lacks a bit of single core muscle being mostly limited to 4Ghz.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Unofficial bios updates....


----------



## blair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Albert1007*
> 
> I seriously think that this pointless discussion is going to nowhere.
> 
> Yes, the C6H has some errors, ok, I'll buy it. Mine for example shows +~40mV, ok, I can live with that.
> 
> Motherboards are also a lottery, just like CPU's are. They can work better or worse, have more or less issues, some people with the C6H have no issues, and some people have a lot of issues. But overall, this board is better than any that MSI or Gigabyte have on the market for AM4, being only rivalized by the AsRock flagship.
> 
> It's been the mobo with the most frequent BIOS updates to improve things, and elmor has said that they are working on fixes for the remaining problems, so I would just give them time.
> Ryzen was a beta architecture just like the first core generation was, alongside the mobos, if someone wants to go to safe things they should have been waited to Ryzen+ with the X470 series motherboards.
> 
> I will wait until may or june, sell the 1700X with the C6H for a good price and get a 2600X or 2700X with the C7H, It's not that I dislike this board, it's just that I want more performance, Ryzen1 is great but lacks a bit of single core muscle being mostly limited to 4Ghz.


Well said. I think i'll do this too..

However i may re-purpose my 1700+C6H into an underclocked undervolted Linux Server/VM machine for play time/study (GNS for routers)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> Unofficial bios updates....


but any bios update that improves stability for some is better than none no?


----------



## Gilgam3sh

I just want it to stop spinning the CPU fans to 100% in idle then I'm OK with it... I think it's a BIOS problem as it did not do that with 1701 but now on 3008 it does.


----------



## blair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilgam3sh*
> 
> I just want it to stop spinning the CPU fans to 100% in idle then I'm OK with it... I think it's a BIOS problem as it did not do that with 1701 but now on 3008 it does.


I think i have the opposite problem.. they spin at min speed always.. not really complaining because i don't mind a quiet system..


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Wallpapers are up!
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/wallpapers/product-close-ups/


Thanks Raja. I know sometimes you get hit hard and I have also done it but I appreciate the fact that you do respond...even when it not what I want to read. You and Elmor are a godsend for us...not just with this Ryzen platform but also way back with the Skylake launch...which was just as bad. I was the one that pushed on the speed step or what ever it is called. LOL.


----------



## mtrai

Gonna say it once more....when Skylake was released we had all these same issues with entire Intel Skylake new chipset and CPU. Exactly the same Ram issues. That was the biggiest issue. It took Intel over a year to iron it all out. So, if you want to to sale you Ryzen and get Intel..then do it...there is no need to post you are going to unless you just want attention. Skylake was a mess when it released. IT TOOK OVER A YEAR to get right. LET ME SAY IT AGAIN IT TOOK OVER A YEAR FOR INTEL TO WORK IT ALL OUT.

AMD has been working at a much faster pace then Intel did.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> Unofficial bios updates....


The way I like them. Always excited to see whatsup with new stuff whats working or not working


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Albert1007*
> 
> I seriously think that this pointless discussion is going to nowhere.
> 
> Yes, the C6H has some errors, ok, I'll buy it. Mine for example shows +~40mV, ok, I can live with that.
> 
> Motherboards are also a lottery, just like CPU's are. They can work better or worse, have more or less issues, some people with the C6H have no issues, and some people have a lot of issues. But overall, this board is better than any that MSI or Gigabyte have on the market for AM4, being only rivalized by the AsRock flagship.
> 
> It's been the mobo with the most frequent BIOS updates to improve things, and elmor has said that they are working on fixes for the remaining problems, so I would just give them time.
> Ryzen was a beta architecture just like the first core generation was, alongside the mobos, if someone wants to go to safe things they should have been waited to Ryzen+ with the X470 series motherboards.
> 
> I will wait until may or june, sell the 1700X with the C6H for a good price and get a 2600X or 2700X with the C7H, It's not that I dislike this board, it's just that I want more performance, Ryzen1 is great but lacks a bit of single core muscle being mostly limited to 4Ghz.


Not everyone is rich like you, my friend. can not collect new system every year. sell the old system cheaply


----------



## ElmerF

Got a bit heated in here! I just came to "litter up the board" with praise for Elmor and this thread. I was an early adopter (remember when there were waiting lists?), and got a C6H with a bum fan system that ramped up and down regardless of bios. Finally decided it was not firmware related after reading some comments here, RMA'd it and have had smooth sailing since. Kinda' irriated me that I had to pay shipping for a $250 board, but hey. Anyway, I stayed with the C6H because of this board and the wealth of information and official/unofficial firmware. Without Elmor and this thread I would have probably bit the bullet and jumped for an ASROCK. I'm pretty happy on the latest unofficial bios which has my mixed heritage hynix/samsung 4x8 3200 ram running at 2900, but then I upgraded from an FX-8150, lol! Keep up the good work guys. Lurkers like me are lapping this info up and stayting with ASUS. Oh, and ASUS routers with Merlin firmware are wonderful things too!


----------



## janice1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> The bigger the thread for a motherboard gets, the more issues it has. I'm thinking about selling this crap and go for Intel+Asrock/Msi/Gigabyte. One thing is for sure: this is the first and last Asus thing I will ever buy. I had a 100$ Gigabyte mobo which worked flawlessly from day one, for 6 years, with a [email protected]




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Gonna say it once more....when Skylake was released we had all these same issues with entire Intel Skylake new chipset and CPU. Exactly the same Ram issues. That was the biggiest issue. It took Intel over a year to iron it all out. So, if you want to to sale you Ryzen and get Intel..then do it...*there is no need to post you are going to unless you just want attention.* Skylake was a mess when it released. IT TOOK OVER A YEAR to get right. LET ME SAY IT AGAIN IT TOOK OVER A YEAR FOR INTEL TO WORK IT ALL OUT.
> 
> AMD has been working at a much faster pace then Intel did.


this one + 1


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> The bigger the thread for a motherboard gets, the more issues it has. I'm thinking about selling this crap and go for Intel+Asrock/Msi/Gigabyte. One thing is for sure: this is the first and last Asus thing I will ever buy. I had a 100$ Gigabyte mobo which worked flawlessly from day one, for 6 years, with a [email protected]


That's funny because my Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 had really poor VRM's and a buggy BIOS that I was never a fan of. Everyone's experience is unique I guess. My C6H has been rock solid from the beginning, albeit with a bit of fan woes.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> That's funny because my Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 had really poor VRM's and a buggy BIOS that I was never a fan of. Everyone's experience is unique I guess. My C6H has been rock solid from the beginning, albeit with a bit of fan woes.


it's funy you mention the 990FXA-UD3, I'm just sell it to afford the C6H, the only thing that anoys me a lot of that MoBo was the fact that only supports 1866Mhz RAM in 1 channel, when I install 32Gb (4x8) the memory caps to 1333Mhz ¬¬, and Battlefield 1 really miss the ram speed


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> it's funy you mention the 990FXA-UD3, I'm just sell it to afford the C6H, the only thing that anoys me a lot of that MoBo was the fact that only supports 1866Mhz RAM in 1 channel, when I install 32Gb (4x8) the memory caps to 1333Mhz ¬¬, and Battlefield 1 really miss the ram speed


Yeah, I can't complain about it too much, but it just felt like Gigabyte had no commitment to the community with AM3 considering things like Sabertooth were around.

That was one of the biggest reasons I switched over to Ryzen, DDR4 and updated I/O support. I can't wait to fill my M.2 slot.


----------



## harrysun

Stop crying mates. I really happy with this board and my fans and ram are fine. Nothing to complain. Nothing will be perfect and everybody here knows what to do.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

New driver available for :
* Radeon Software Crimson, The Adrenalin Edition v.17.12.2 here

New Software Updates available for :
* SUMo v.5.4.3.379 (Software Update Monitor) here
* HWiNFO here


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> New driver available for :
> * Radeon Software Crimson, The Adrenalin Edition v.17.12.2 here
> 
> New Software Updates available for :
> * SUMo v.5.4.3.379 (Software Update Monitor) here
> * HWiNFO here


Thnx dude


----------



## ph1ber

Ok so I just installed the board, installed windows and updated to 3008 bios. Went into BIOS and set memory to 3466. Seems to work but I notice timings are very slow. I found the memory calculator so will try that next(everything is on auto in bios haven't touched anything yet).


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph1ber*
> 
> Ok so I just installed the board, installed windows and updated to 3008 bios. Went into BIOS and set memory to 3466. Seems to work but I notice timings are very slow. I found the memory calculator so will try that next(everything is on auto in bios haven't touched anything yet).


What memory do you have? Is it Samsung B-die?


----------



## ph1ber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What memory do you have? Is it Samsung B-die?


I bought the best I could find. It's B-die single rank
G.Skill Trident Z Silver/Red DDR4 PC28800/3600MHz CL15 2x8GB (F4-3600C15D-16GTZ)

Ok so here is my second try. The Ryzen DRAM calculator said to use 1.46 volts for the ram but that sounded high to I just set it to 1.4 volts. Seems to work.

So second try







Please comment if I have set crazy setting I have no idea what I'm doing so far. Is 1.4 volts too much? Will I damage my RAM?


----------



## Johan45

Easiest way would be to set F5 defaults reboot and go to memory timings the the memory presets. I've tried them they do work pretty consistently


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph1ber*
> 
> I bought the best I could find. It's B-die single rank
> G.Skill Trident Z Silver/Red DDR4 PC28800/3600MHz CL15 2x8GB (F4-3600C15D-16GTZ)
> 
> Ok so here is my second try. The Ryzen DRAM calculator said to use 1.46 volts for the ram but that sounded high to I just set it to 1.4 volts. Seems to work.
> 
> So second try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please comment if I have set crazy setting I have no idea what I'm doing so far. Is 1.4 volts too much? Will I damage my RAM?


Alright.

You need to disable geardown mode and perhaps you can try these settings:


----------



## ph1ber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Easiest way would be to set F5 defaults reboot and go to memory timings the the memory presets. I've tried them they do work pretty consistently


I tried DOSC what ever it was called at 3600 it did really like that. Also when I first rebooted with only setting it to 3466 it didn't boot. The timings above seem to work though. But I'm expecting to spend at least a week or two on this so just playing around for now. I just don't want to damage anything









Maybe offtopic but I'm running Samsung 960 Evo 250GB m2 drive and crystalmark is fast but unzipping stuff I download is at a speed of like 1MB/s?? Any setting I need to do in bios? I've installed the Samsung drivers for the drive.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph1ber*
> 
> I tried DOSC what ever it was called at 3600 it did really like that. Also when I first rebooted with only setting it to 3466 it didn't boot. The timings above seem to work though. But I'm expecting to spend at least a week or two on this so just playing around for now. I just don't want to damage anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe offtopic but I'm running Samsung 960 Evo 250GB m2 drive and crystalmark is fast but unzipping stuff I download is at a speed of like 1MB/s?? Any setting I need to do in bios? I've installed the Samsung drivers for the drive.


Maybe try using 7Zip instead of the default windows unzipper? Do you normally unzip faster?


----------



## hurricane28

Those profiles work really well indeed but with the timings i provided in previous post are even better.

You can do comparison in Aida64 cashe mem test.

about the SSD, there is no Nvme or M.2 setting you need to change in order for it to perform maximal.

I think its in the files you download to be honest as the benchmarks are showing good results.


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph1ber*
> 
> I bought the best I could find. It's B-die single rank
> G.Skill Trident Z Silver/Red DDR4 PC28800/3600MHz CL15 2x8GB (F4-3600C15D-16GTZ)
> 
> Ok so here is my second try. The Ryzen DRAM calculator said to use 1.46 volts for the ram but that sounded high to I just set it to 1.4 volts. Seems to work.
> 
> So second try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please comment if I have set crazy setting I have no idea what I'm doing so far. Is 1.4 volts too much? Will I damage my RAM?


Did you get those timings from calculator or just randomly enter values? I guess second option









1.4 may be too low. 1.46 may be too high but should not harm (1.5 is still OK).


----------



## ph1ber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Did you get those timings from calculator or just randomly enter values? I guess second option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.4 may be too low. 1.46 may be too high but should not harm (1.5 is still OK).


Like I said I'm using the Ryzen DRAM Calculator by 1usmus. I downloaded Typhoon burner and got all the values and put them in and generated the "Safe Preset". I've now also started memtest. Never used this before. The ram stability thread said to start one instance per thread at 850MB each so I started 12 (using 1600 CPU). CPU is at max lol. No errors yet. I'm I doing it correctly?


----------



## ph1ber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Maybe try using 7Zip instead of the default windows unzipper? Do you normally unzip faster?


Been using a laptop last two years so I dunno but laptop is faster.On the other hand I use 7z there so maybe that is it.


----------



## ph1ber

OK so I've reached over 130% in all my 12 memtest instances and 6 of them got 1 error. I'll try your setting @hurricane28 and also bump voltage a little. Btw running SOC voltage 1.1. All I've read is that never go above 1.2.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph1ber*
> 
> OK so I've reached over 130% in all my 12 memtest instances and 6 of them got 1 error. I'll try your setting @hurricane28 and also bump voltage a little. Btw running SOC voltage 1.1. All I've read is that never go above 1.2.


You can use this one too:

https://www.techpowerup.com/232536/techpowerup-announces-memtest64-test-memory-from-within-windows

Its easier as you don't have to fire up 12 instances. If it is stable for 1 hour you can consider yourself stable but to be sure i would let it run overnight like i always do.

Good luck


----------



## ph1ber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> You can use this one too:
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/232536/techpowerup-announces-memtest64-test-memory-from-within-windows
> 
> Its easier as you don't have to fire up 12 instances. If it is stable for 1 hour you can consider yourself stable but to be sure i would let it run overnight like i always do.
> 
> Good luck


Nice! That program was a lot easier







I loaded your timings and bumped to 1.45v to be safe. So everything below 1.5v and I'm good? I ran the program and got I error pretty fast unfortunately but I'm pretty sure I can get 3466 stable.


----------



## Johan45

Too much Dram voltage is just as bad for stability as too little


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> I do not why, but... I'm about to order this board xD, I hope don't have so much problems, jejeje


Memory is important question, Gskil F4 with samsung B-die, by example.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph1ber*
> 
> I bought the best I could find. It's B-die single rank
> G.Skill Trident Z Silver/Red DDR4 PC28800/3600MHz CL15 2x8GB (F4-3600C15D-16GTZ)
> 
> Ok so here is my second try. The Ryzen DRAM calculator said to use 1.46 volts for the ram but that sounded high to I just set it to 1.4 volts. Seems to work.
> 
> So second try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please comment if I have set crazy setting I have no idea what I'm doing so far. Is 1.4 volts too much? Will I damage my RAM?


Nice choice from what iw seen around those are one of best qorking kits on this system


----------



## RS87

Well thanks for clogging this thread with all that sensor crap!! 400-odd posts had me excited about reading news on a new BIOS and yet it was was filled with a **** tonne of moaning!! I havent been able to test the last two updates because ive moved house blah blah blah but 1501 and 1701 were rock solid for about 95% of people, thus the C6H is the best board on the marker for us Ryzen users, as stated a thousand times compared to threads of competitors boards!

Just stop bloody moaning and tweak your system so that its rock stable with YOUR last stable BIOS, thats it!

JEEZ!!!









And those moaning about Raja's so called attitude.... get a life and a sense of humour will ya!! It's this piss poor attitude towards the important links of these companies that we have that got The Stilt all riled up and never to return to this thread, the same will eventually happen to Raja and Elmor and then you'll really be moaning when they refuse to talk to us and provide is with direct support!!


----------



## ph1ber

So I'm running 3333MHz with tight timings at 1.35 dram voltage for now. Seems stable enough. I'll go back to it over time trying to get better but I'm happy enough at the moment with that. Started overclocking the Ryzen 1600 instead. Right now I'm at 3.9GHz at 1.375vcore and LLC level 3.Pretty happy so far I have to say. Been having trouble finding something that can read temps well. Installed Ryzen Master but that install got corrupted somehow and I can't even uninstall it. I was running a mem stress test at the same time as installing it so maybe it got messed up somehow. CPUID HWMonitor seems good though but running at the same time as stress test always crashes windows. I think it has to do with memtest64 locking the ram or something. Testing stability now.


----------



## Gilgam3sh

so atm I'm watching a movie and the CPU fans started to spin at 100%... hopefully this will be fixed with next BIOS...


----------



## angelgrin

Hi Guys, i have been a long time lurker in OCN.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Well thanks for clogging this thread with all that sensor crap!! 400-odd posts had me excited about reading news on a new BIOS and yet it was was filled with a **** tonne of moaning!! I havent been able to test the last two updates because ive moved house blah blah blah but 1501 and 1701 were rock solid for about 95% of people, thus the C6H is the best board on the marker for us Ryzen users, as stated a thousand times compared to threads of competitors boards!
> 
> Just stop bloody moaning and tweak your system so that its rock stable with YOUR last stable BIOS, thats it!
> 
> JEEZ!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those moaning about Raja's so called attitude.... get a life and a sense of humour will ya!! It's this piss poor attitude towards the important links of these companies that we have that got The Stilt all riled up and never to return to this thread, the same will eventually happen to Raja and Elmor and then you'll really be moaning when they refuse to talk to us and provide is with direct support!!


I agree! i have been reading as well expecting to find fixes or tips on how to fix or optimize things related to CH6 instead I'm slammed with a wall of moaning. please stop! this is why were here in overclock.net we like to tweak and optimize our rigs! BTW my rig is running fine with P-state OC to 3.7ghz at 1.23v and 3200mhz ram (i got the expensive rams though







)


----------



## TH558

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> The bigger the thread for a motherboard gets, the more issues it has. I'm thinking about selling this crap and go for Intel+Asrock/Msi/Gigabyte. One thing is for sure: this is the first and last Asus thing I will ever buy. I had a 100$ Gigabyte mobo which worked flawlessly from day one, for 6 years, with a [email protected]


Well I have an Asus M4A88TD-M EVO motherboard which has been running flawlessly for almost 7 years. Also had a Maximus VI Formula that only had one issue which somehow resolved itself. Most of these problems are due to Ryzen being a brand new architecture. My Prime X370 Pro had problems and the Taichi X370 that I have now has a couple of problems. Don't expect to buy another board and magically no longer have any issues.


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH558*
> 
> Well I have an Asus M4A88TD-M EVO motherboard which has been running flawlessly for almost 7 years. Also had a Maximus VI Formula that only had one issue which somehow resolved itself. Most of these problems are due to Ryzen being a brand new architecture. My Prime X370 Pro had problems and the Taichi X370 that I have now has a couple of problems. Don't expect to buy another board and magically no longer have any issues.


yes I have the Asus M4A88TD-V EVO and it's been 7 years still no problem


----------



## elmor

We've got a test BIOS on AGESA 1.1.0.0 if anyone wants to try it. It does not fix anything AFAIK, just updated to latest version. Might come with additional problems. Only flash it if you've got the time and interest.

http://www.mediafire.com/file/aix1a4sqgyz3qav/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3101.zip

SHA256 4966f4adbf3d17ef08862ea203033907fae3fc0e3630ba3c5283e29694bdffbc


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> We've got a test BIOS on AGESA 1.1.0.0 if anyone wants to try it. It does not fix anything AFAIK, just updated to latest version. Might come with additional problems. Only flash it if you've got the time and interest.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/aix1a4sqgyz3qav/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3101.zip
> 
> SHA256 4966f4adbf3d17ef08862ea203033907fae3fc0e3630ba3c5283e29694bdffbc


Thanks elmor..i'll try, but...
What's the point of getting a new version that doesn't fix anything? Just for changing the number?


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Thanks elmor..i'll try, but...
> What's the point of getting a new version that doesn't fix anything? Just for changing the number?


You guys keep asking for latest AGESA, so here it is.


----------



## ToguroSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> You guys keep asking for latest AGESA, so here it is.


Thanks elmor. I have lurked around this thread since the beginning. I have no problems with my C6H. I really appreciate the support that you have given to the community formed around this board. I do not really participate in the general discussions as i do not have the necessary expertise to bring something valuable to the discussion, but seeing how much hate has been spread lately i just wanted to be one of the few that show some degree of appreciation. I hope you guys keep up the good work as i am sure you have your hands full due to so many releases in such a short period of time....and more still to come. As for the community i just hope everyone can get past their differences and just work together on bettering this product.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> We've got a test BIOS on AGESA 1.1.0.0 if anyone wants to try it. It does not fix anything AFAIK, just updated to latest version. Might come with additional problems. Only flash it if you've got the time and interest.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/aix1a4sqgyz3qav/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3101.zip
> 
> SHA256 4966f4adbf3d17ef08862ea203033907fae3fc0e3630ba3c5283e29694bdffbc


On the first day of Xmas Elmor gave to Me. New test bios they cooked up rescently ?

Ill play around with it at spare time.
So we skipping 1.0.7.2?? Cool we go straight to 1.1.0.0 version cool


----------



## The L33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> You guys keep asking for latest AGESA, so here it is.


You can't win really







. Thanks for the update.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> On the first day of Xmas Elmor gave to Me. New test bios they cooked up rescently ?
> 
> Ill play around with it at spare time.
> So we skipping 1.0.7.2?? Cool we go straight to 1.1.0.0 version cool


1.0.7.1/1.0.7.2 have many critical errors
this is a brand new microcode
and this means that the new generation of processors went into "print"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> We've got a test BIOS on AGESA 1.1.0.0 if anyone wants to try it. It does not fix anything AFAIK, just updated to latest version. Might come with additional problems. Only flash it if you've got the time and interest.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/aix1a4sqgyz3qav/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3101.zip
> 
> SHA256 4966f4adbf3d17ef08862ea203033907fae3fc0e3630ba3c5283e29694bdffbc


thanks







today I will test


----------



## Wally West

I'm trying 3101 (noted that I skipped 3008, I was on 0070 I think??)

Booted at 3466MHz for the first time!
It boot a lot faster


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> We've got a test BIOS on AGESA 1.1.0.0 if anyone wants to try it. It does not fix anything AFAIK, just updated to latest version. Might come with additional problems. Only flash it if you've got the time and interest.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/aix1a4sqgyz3qav/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3101.zip
> 
> SHA256 4966f4adbf3d17ef08862ea203033907fae3fc0e3630ba3c5283e29694bdffbc


Cool. Thank you. Some change notes would be nice, if you have any, and are allowed to post them.


----------



## RossiOCUK

I assume this new AGESA test BIOS just adds first initial support for Zen+ chips?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RossiOCUK*
> 
> I assume this new AGESA test BIOS just adds first initial support for Zen2/Zen+ chips?


Where are people getting Zen2 from?? Like everyone know its not out till 2019...

Zen+ only 3 months away tho









@elmor whiner gonna whine so fat im loving 3008 and all bioses been good besided 3 in total with major flaws detected in 5 hours since posting. I think ya doi g great on software side.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToguroSR*
> 
> Thanks elmor. I have lurked around this thread since the beginning. I have no problems with my C6H. I really appreciate the support that you have given to the community formed around this board. I do not really participate in the general discussions as i do not have the necessary expertise to bring something valuable to the discussion, but seeing how much hate has been spread lately i just wanted to be one of the few that show some degree of appreciation. I hope you guys keep up the good work as i am sure you have your hands full due to so many releases in such a short period of time....and more still to come. As for the community i just hope everyone can get past their differences and just work together on bettering this product.


Cheers man, appreciate it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RossiOCUK*
> 
> I assume this new AGESA test BIOS just adds first initial support for Zen+ chips?


Last time I made a comment on that it got picked up by several tech websites, trying to avoid that happens again.


----------



## wisepds

Thank you very much @elmor for the bios. I apreciated your work!
I'll try after work.


----------



## Cpt Phasma

Don't have my board up and running yet but I do appreciate all the support you've given to us over the course of this thread Elmor.


----------



## Wally West

No problem so far with 3101, I'll do more test later today.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Last time I made a comment on that it got picked up by several tech websites, trying to avoid that happens again.


Duly noted.

Also, as already stated by others, thanks for your support this year. I pre-ordered this board and have been playing with it since release, you (and extended to other members here) have been very helpful. Much appreciated.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> We've got a test BIOS on AGESA 1.1.0.0 if anyone wants to try it. It does not fix anything AFAIK, just updated to latest version. Might come with additional problems. Only flash it if you've got the time and interest.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/aix1a4sqgyz3qav/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3101.zip
> 
> SHA256 4966f4adbf3d17ef08862ea203033907fae3fc0e3630ba3c5283e29694bdffbc


Thnx Elmor, will give this BIOS a try.

Although we moan a lot about this board and updates etc. I do want to point out that you have been an tremendous help, keep up the good work


----------



## Susliks

Elmor You are the best! thanks for new UEFI.


----------



## mito1172

Test the bios, master and then give us the information.







hope it's fine. thanks elmor


----------



## Pilotasso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> 1.0.7.1/1.0.7.2 have many critical errors
> this is a brand new microcode
> and this means that the new generation of processors went into "print"
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today I will test


@1usmus

So this 3101 UEFI has less errors as you say than previous ones? can you elaborate?


----------



## Gadfly

I will flash it later today, see how it works, I have to get some work done today.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> @1usmus
> 
> So this 3101 UEFI has less errors as you say than previous ones? can you elaborate?


We don't know yet. He is just speculating that this might contain fixes for the 1.7 series.


----------



## lordzed83

@1usmus

You had time 2 play around yet ?? I should be flashing in 2 hours and run some quick tests while training.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> @1usmus
> 
> So this 3101 UEFI has less errors as you say than previous ones? can you elaborate?


What part of Elmors post You dont understand ??? ''''' It does not fix anything AFAIK, just updated to latest version. Might come with additional problems. Only flash it if you've got the time and interest''''

It's clear DAY NIGHT that it can have MORE BUGS not less !!!


----------



## wisepds

flashed and for now testing... 4000 with p-states 1,35v and LLC4! testing now with Y-crunch


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> flashed and for now testing... 4000 with p-states 1,35v and LLC4! testing now with Y-crunch


What ware You on before ??


----------



## FlanK3r

SOmeone tested performance? Eg BIOS 1501-1701 vs new one beta? (Cinebench, 3D Mark Physics etc)?


----------



## 1usmus

*in the AGESA 1.1.0.0 code I found many new technologies*

such as XFR 2.0 with options : Socket PPT Limit , TDC_VDDCR_VDD, TDC_VDDCR_SOC, EDC_VDDCR_VDD, EDC_VDDCR_SOC

Intelligent Overclocking Scalar Control

and support for overclocking the RAM to 4 GHz, guaranteed frequencies will increase by 2 steps. A lot of attention is paid to the frequency of 3733

The rest of the functions so far I will keep in secret


----------



## Tamalero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Last time I made a comment on that it got picked up by several tech websites, trying to avoid that happens again.


I think you're safe right now.

All the attention is on that AMD guy writing puns about pinnacle ridge on reddit lol.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *in the BIOS code I found many new technologies*
> 
> such as XFR 2.0 with options : Socket PPT Limit , TDC_VDDCR_VDD, TDC_VDDCR_SOC, EDC_VDDCR_VDD, EDC_VDDCR_SOC
> 
> Intelligent Overclocking Scalar Control
> 
> and support for overclocking the RAM to 4 GHz, guaranteed frequencies will increase by 2 steps. A lot of attention is paid to the frequency of 3733
> 
> The rest of the functions so far I will keep in secret


the 4000 mt/s strap has been in there for awhile right?

I am guessing the 3733 attention is for the zen+, not so much the current zeppelin dies.

Why keep anything secret? you downloaded the bios and opened it, there is no reason to be secretive.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> the 4000 mt/s strap has been in there for awhile right?
> 
> I am guessing the 3733 attention is for the zen+, not so much the current zeppelin dies.
> 
> Why keep anything secret? you downloaded the bios and opened it, there is no reason to be secretive.


On this ZEN 4000 mhz exists only on paper . In the new generation it will become a reality

NDA there is (my hands are partially tied up) but be sure, you know the most interesting things now


----------



## Johan45

tHOSE WERE THE MAIN GOALS WITH THE DIE SHRINK. aDD TRANSISTORS, IMPROVE EFFICIENCY, IMPROVE PERFORMANCE AND OVERCLOCKING ABILITY.
Damn caps lock. AMD was well aware of their weaknesses
Improve OC,IMC and memory handling, we'll see. This is only a die shrink so modification is limited


----------



## FlanK3r

We know, we know...









Only Im lazy testing performance of "old" Zen with new Agesa comparing to my favourite 1006


----------



## Pilotasso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> On this ZEN 4000 mhz exists only on paper . In the new generation it will become a reality
> 
> NDA there is (my hands are partially tied up) but be sure, you know the most interesting things now


this is getting confusing. When you say Zen 4000 you mean the processors default speed or just a memory strap?


----------



## RossiOCUK

Oh indeed!

After some investigation. I shall hold my comments for now.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> this is getting confusing. When you say Zen 4000 you mean the processors default speed or just a memory strap?


Memory strap, or running memory at 2000mhz.

that said, unless they can get 1ghz of additional CPU clock and memory up to 4000 MT/s+ they will still be significantly behind Intel.

That said 8 or 12 cores that OC's to 4.5 with 4000MT/s memory on the existing motherboard would be worth an upgrade if they continue to keep the price down.


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> What ware You on before ??


4000 Llc4 q,35 + offset 0,0625


----------



## GalaxyDrifter

The media are causing the confusion.

I think instead of Zen+, the chip is being called Zen "Gen 2", but the media is reporting it as Zen2.


----------



## kazama

Have the new beta bios the cold boot fix?


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> 4000 Llc4 q,35 + offset 0,0625


so is that the same as before or were you able to lower your voltage?


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GalaxyDrifter*
> 
> The media are causing the confusion.
> 
> I think instead of Zen+, the chip is being called Zen "Gen 2", but the media is reporting it as Zen2.


Model name:
RYZEN (1000 series, RYZEN 2 (2000 series), RYZEN 3 (3000 series).

Architecture name:
Zen (1000 series), Zen+ (2000 series), Zen2 (3000 series)


----------



## wisepds

Lower voltage by far... but, now i get 35 points lower than 1701 on cinebench.... And more latency...







I'm still testing...


----------



## Johan45

ZEN= Summit Ridge, Q1 2017
Raven Ridge APU based on Zen core, ZEN+ = Pinnacle Ridge, Q1 2018
Picasso APU based on Raven Ridge, ZEN2= Matisse Q1 2019

All Based on AM4 socket


----------



## 1usmus

3101 1T vs 2T works all fine


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> 3101 1T vs 2T works all fine


Nice.

I really should sort my timings out at some point.

I'm still on 1403 BIOS with default 3200 14-14-14-34 timings.


----------



## Fizzroy

BIOS 9920
1) Cold boot issues
2) RAM at 3200
3) CPU at [email protected] vcore giving me ~1.33Vcore LLC2
BIOS 3008
1) Cold boot fixed
2) Offset Vcore broken (stuck at 1.28V, crashes my PC), have to overclock with manual vcore
BIOS 3101
1) Cold boot still fine
2) Offset Vcore still broken


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazama*
> 
> Have the new beta bios the cold boot fix?


adain did ya read elmor post ??

Clearly says NO FIXES AT ALL new bugs if anything

Amazed by this

3950 beats 4000 same memory settings ran cb15 5 times !!!


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Lower voltage by far... but, now i get 35 points lower than 1701 on cinebench.... And more latency...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still testing...


You know that LOWER volts LOWER score right ?? Ort on same settings you getting lower scores ??

Look at my quick test i get MORE at same settings. Also tested IBT and is tiny bit faster for 10x max run


----------



## Wally West

All right, reported clock is not right? It should be at 3.8GHz


----------



## Disassociative

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> All right, reported clock is not right? It should be at 3.8GHz


Is that when doing a P-State overclock? Cause 0020 and 3008 had that problem for me.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> All right, reported clock is not right? It should be at 3.8GHz


HPET enabled?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> All right, reported clock is not right? It should be at 3.8GHz


Nothing new been messed up since 1.0.7 bioses came out. No fix for it


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disassociative*
> 
> Is that when doing a P-State overclock? Cause 0020 and 3008 had that problem for me.


I just entered 38 for clock ratio and 1.30V in manual voltage, so a manual overclock
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> HPET enabled?


I don't know, I havent touch anything except the fan, the dram voltage, the dram clock, LLC at 3, the core ratio and the core voltage.


----------



## Targonis

Work has gotten in the way of my doing true testing, I had five minutes before work, so installed the new 3101. It fixes things that 3008 broke(my RAID controller had many issues on 3008 when the other BIOS versions worked fine).

So, 3008 was better for memory, but had a number of problems that hit people. 3101 had the potential to break things for people, but may have fixed some critical problems. I'll find out tonight if the RAID issues are gone. My Hynix M-die based RAM 16-18-18-18-38 3200, which I've been running 3066 2T is running 3066 1T with the new BIOS, and I hope 3200 will work at 2T when I get home. That is without any tweaks to anything, just DOCP standard right now.

Since 3008 caused many issues for my RAID controller, 3200 memory MAY have been stable, but crashed when trying to boot into Windows due to the RAID controller. It's tough to tell.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> We've got a test BIOS on AGESA 1.1.0.0 if anyone wants to try it. It does not fix anything AFAIK, just updated to latest version. Might come with additional problems. Only flash it if you've got the time and interest.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/aix1a4sqgyz3qav/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3101.zip
> 
> SHA256 4966f4adbf3d17ef08862ea203033907fae3fc0e3630ba3c5283e29694bdffbc


I would test it but this is only the C6H not the C6H WiFI. lol.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Disassociative*
> 
> Is that when doing a P-State overclock? Cause 0020 and 3008 had that problem for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I just entered 38 for clock ratio and 1.30V in manual voltage, so a manual overclock
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> HPET enabled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know, I havent touch anything except the fan, the dram voltage, the dram clock, LLC at 3, the core ratio and the core voltage.
Click to expand...

If you don't know then it's not enabled. it's the High Precision Event Timer, it's on in BIOS but needs to be activated in Windows to use it. Some people say it interferes with some software and games but I've never noticed things like that myself.
If you want to turn it on open a command prompt as Admin then type _bcdedit/set useplatformclock true_ to shut it off type _bcdedit/deletevalue useplatformclock_


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> Model name:
> RYZEN (1000 series, RYZEN 2 (2000 series), RYZEN 3 (3000 series).
> 
> Architecture name:
> Zen (1000 series), Zen+ (2000 series), Zen2 (3000 series)


I must live in the future, because I have a Ryzen 7.


----------



## LicSqualo

@ELMOR: THE BEST BIOS UNTIL NOW (for my system) THE BEST UPDATE














thank you for your work.









Just now tested the new bios 3101 on my system.
WOW








Or better: DOUBLE WOW








3600 Mhz ram and 1800 Inifinity at first shot, without touching nothing (not so good the timings).
So, I immediately decided to start a meddle overclock of MY CPU with my standard settings, +0200Vcore offset and 1.40 ram voltage, The Stilt preset of 3466 Mhz and 3600 Mhz ram profile. Added my Pstate base overclock to A0 and this is the first shot.
THREE TIME CHECKED AIDA, same results.
Only one thing, SIV is reporting my base clock of 75 mhz instead of 100, like windows.
AIDA and HWINfo report my speed correctly, or how I've set in bios.



TOO HAPPY!!!!!
TO LUCKY also.

As a side note for Anty (if interested) I'm not so sure if I will change my CPU, perhaps later in February... I love it too much now


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> You know that LOWER volts LOWER score right ?? Ort on same settings you getting lower scores ??
> 
> Look at my quick test i get MORE at same settings. Also tested IBT and is tiny bit faster for 10x max run


why? cpu need x voltage... if voltage is enought works fine, not less..


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If you don't know then it's not enabled. it's the High Precision Event Timer, it's on in BIOS but needs to be activated in Windows to use it. Some people say it interferes with some software and games but I've never noticed things like that myself.
> If you want to turn it on open a command prompt as Admin then type _bcdedit/set useplatformclock true_ to shut it off type _bcdedit/deletevalue useplatformclock_


Oh yeah, It was activated, but I formatted my windows 1 month ago. What does it change again? Should I activate it again?


----------



## LicSqualo

Following Johan suggestion, I've re-enabled







also HPET (just to be sure) but my base clock is strange, not changed.

Both, SIV and Windows show different clocks from AIDA and HWInfo and CPU-Z.

As two different type of readings for the base clock.










This is safe, or not? my real question here.











I'm testing playability (I've to play now) and this night also stability for both, ram and CPU.

And I will post the results









Of course.


----------



## LicSqualo

For who







ask for a comparison with oldest bioses (and differents ram clocks, of course).

Is my best shot in Cinebench until now at 4,0 Ghz, as you can see.
With my "pletora" of running processes...


----------



## HiGhEnDcZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LicSqualo*
> 
> Following Johan suggestion, I've re-enabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also HPET (just to be sure) but my base clock is strange, not changed.
> 
> Both, SIV and Windows show different clocks from AIDA and HWInfo and CPU-Z.
> 
> As two different type of readings for the base clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is safe, or not? my real question here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm testing playability (I've to play now) and this night also stability for both, ram and CPU.
> 
> And I will post the results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.


I test bios 3101 and set RAM 3600 and all seting Volage and subtimings not working Qcode is show 36 system doesnt load. Whats wrong ?

C6H
R7 1700
G.Skill Trident Z RGB 16GB DDR4 3600MHz (F4-3600C16D-16GTZR)


----------



## AlphaZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LicSqualo*
> 
> @ELMOR: THE BEST BIOS UNTIL NOW (for my system) THE BEST UPDATE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for your work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just now tested the new bios 3101 on my system.
> WOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or better: DOUBLE WOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3600 Mhz ram and 1800 Inifinity at first shot, without touching nothing (not so good the timings).
> So, I immediately decided to start a meddle overclock of MY CPU with my standard settings, +0200Vcore offset and 1.40 ram voltage, The Stilt preset of 3466 Mhz and 3600 Mhz ram profile. Added my Pstate base overclock to A0 and this is the first shot.
> THREE TIME CHECKED AIDA, same results.
> Only one thing, SIV is reporting my base clock of 75 mhz instead of 100, like windows.
> AIDA and HWINfo report my speed correctly, or how I've set in bios.
> 
> 
> 
> TOO HAPPY!!!!!
> TO LUCKY also.
> 
> As a side note for Anty (if interested) I'm not so sure if I will change my CPU, perhaps later in February... I love it too much now


I don't mean to be a nay-sayer, but I feel you (and lots of others here) are doing people a disservice by not posting extended memtest or cpu burn-in results. I really do hope your settings are stable and want you to be happy about your setup! Please don't misunderstand me!

I have been able to clock my 1800x to 4150-4175 at times, and everything seems fine until stress testing (I was able to complete a Cinebench run occasionally too). It appears that MOST chips hit a wall between 3900-4000MHz and *are not truly stable* past that point without pumping lots of extra voltage into the chip, and then heat is the issue because above 80c either the CPU or IMC at load becomes unstable.

Lots of people are coming here, including myself before the realization, thinking that they should be able to hit 4GHz or even 4.1GHz easy with proper cooling. I've tried it with two different 1800X chips (early Samsung fab, later Global Foundries fab) and got the same 3900-4000MHz true stability results. I think there are golden chips out there, but I also think this forum is full of people who dial in an overlock, get in to Windows, and then post here about their results without doing a thorough test.

I'm sorry to rant about this to you, but this new BIOS has been out for less than a day so you couldn't possibly have thoroughly determined if your settings are stable and others are going to come here and think they are and then expect the same.


----------



## jimmyz

People generally say when it is stable, what they tested with etc. Nobody here is really saying 100% stable. These are just preliminary results. ie quick tests. By Saturday we will know a lot more.


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaZero*
> 
> Lots of people are coming here, including myself before the realization, thinking that they should be able to hit 4GHz or even 4.1GHz easy with proper cooling. ... I think there are golden chips out there, but I also think this forum is full of people who dial in an overlock, get in to Windows, and then post here about their results without doing a thorough test.
> 
> I'm sorry to rant about this to you, but this new BIOS has been out for less than a day so you couldn't possibly have thoroughly determined if your settings are stable and others are going to come here and think they are and then expect the same.










Agree. This also the case for the online/print PC magazines. They never invest the required time to confirm stability. For me, it's very time consuming. I need hours of hours. Eatch test needs 8 and more hours so it take 2-3 days of 24h processing test suits until I'm happy and can believe in stability.

My current testing for @3333MT/s dual-rank B-die modules failed after 31h in Prime95 (7:33min). Before Prime95, HciMemTestPro, AIDA64, OCCT, IBT AVX Max succeeded. Everything else is dreaming and wishfull thinking.


----------



## Tamalero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> I must live in the future, because I have a Ryzen 7.


Ryzen 7 = Ryzen 1700.

In other terms, I hope the next update for my X399 brings my Hynix ram up to speed lol.


----------



## mito1172

try this motherboard at normal settings and give information. then overclock. what you say is not understood







BIOS good or bad?


----------



## ph1ber

So anther little update. I'm still on the latest official bios 3008. When overclocking my CPU I noticed that my attempts at 3333MHz/3466MHz with tight timings was messing with my overclock and seemed to need quite a bit of voltage. I'm totally new at Ryzen still so haven't learnt all the settings yet.

Currently I'm at:
RAM: 3200MHz

DRAM [email protected]
SOC: 1.1V

46 loops Memtest64: 0 errors

CPU: [email protected] with 1.36Vcore and LLC level 3. (only increased multiplier to 40 and BCLK is at 100.0)

Been running prime95 for a while and cinebench scores 1346. Staying at 3200MHz seems like a good idea right now because I could drop all my voltages way down. Having too high voltage actually made it unstable. 1.36v seems like the sweetspot right now(need more hours stability testing though) and when I put it at 1.35 I can sometimes see the voltage drop from 1.33 to 1.308 in CPU-Z.

Cool that we have early access to new AGESA code. Looking forward to seeing results from the brave!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph1ber*
> 
> So anther little update. I'm still on the latest official bios 3008. When overclocking my CPU I noticed that my attempts at 3333MHz/3466MHz with tight timings was messing with my overclock and seemed to need quite a bit of voltage. I'm totally new at Ryzen still so haven't learnt all the settings yet.
> 
> Currently I'm at 3200MHz RAM @ 1.36V, SOC: 1.1V 46 loops Memtest64 0 errors
> [email protected] with 1.36Vcore and LLC level 3. (only increased multiplier to 40 and BCLK is at 100.0)
> 
> Been running prime95 for a while and cinebench scores 1346. Staying at 3200MHz seems like a good idea right now because I could drop all my voltages way down. Having too high voltage actually made it unstable. 1.36v seems like the sweetspot right now(need more hours stability testing though) and when I put it at 1.35 I can sometimes see the voltage drop from 1.33 to 1.308 in CPU-Z.
> 
> Cool that we have early access to new AGESA code. Looking forward to seeing results from the brave!


If i were you i would lower your Soc voltage to below 1.2v if you want your board and your chip to last. Max recommended Soc is 1.2 or below for 24/7.

If you want the best performance i would aim for the highest possible RAM overclock as Ryzen benefits from faster RAM with tight timings, you don't gain a lot from 3.8 to 4 GHz on these chips.

You are better off with lower clock CPU with higher clocked RAM due to how the infinity fabric works.

First make sure your RAM is 100% stable, at least 1000% or overnight testing and if that is stable overclock CPU. That way its more easy to determine what is holding you back, now you are just doing and trying things without knowing the limits of your hardware.

For stresstesting i use IBT AVX for quick testing, than Realbench and sometimes i use OCCT with AVX enabled which really hammers the CPU hard and if there is any instability it will find it for sure.


----------



## ph1ber

Maybe my post was unclear(I've edited my post to make it more clear). The 1.36v is the the DRAM voltage. The SOC voltage is at 1.1


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaZero*
> 
> I don't mean to be a nay-sayer, but I feel you (and lots of others here) are doing people a disservice by not posting extended memtest or cpu burn-in results. I really do hope your settings are stable and want you to be happy about your setup! Please don't misunderstand me!
> 
> I have been able to clock my 1800x to 4150-4175 at times, and everything seems fine until stress testing (I was able to complete a Cinebench run occasionally too). It appears that MOST chips hit a wall between 3900-4000MHz and *are not truly stable* past that point without pumping lots of extra voltage into the chip, and then heat is the issue because above 80c either the CPU or IMC at load becomes unstable.
> 
> Lots of people are coming here, including myself before the realization, thinking that they should be able to hit 4GHz or even 4.1GHz easy with proper cooling. I've tried it with two different 1800X chips (early Samsung fab, later Global Foundries fab) and got the same 3900-4000MHz true stability results. I think there are golden chips out there, but I also think this forum is full of people who dial in an overlock, get in to Windows, and then post here about their results without doing a thorough test.
> 
> I'm sorry to rant about this to you, but this new BIOS has been out for less than a day so you couldn't possibly have thoroughly determined if your settings are stable and others are going to come here and think they are and then expect the same.


That is fair, but at the same time, there are some of us who are able to run their RAM at the rated 3200(Hynix) for the first time with the past few BIOS releases. Even if not fully stable, if 3600 can be gotten to even get into Windows and be semi-stable when it wasn't at all possible previously, that is a reason for people to be happy. There is also the difference between CPU speeds, and getting higher RAM speeds to be generally stable. I'll be pretty happy if/when we see DDR4-4000 CL14 memory on a first generation Ryzen 7 chip.


----------



## loganj

@Elmor: Please add HPET ON/OFF option in BIOS.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> why? cpu need x voltage... if voltage is enought works fine, not less..


cause its Ryzen. Iw tested it few times and system can be stable but extra juice makes it faster. Just likes Volts as do I









Test it out and have a look. Like i need 1.425 for stability yet with 1.43 i get extra performance temperatures with my cooling are irrevelant anyway so is power draw so. All about MAX performance i can get out of this stable


----------



## procitysam

Does anyone know if the BIOS 3101 file will work on a C6H WiFi or is this only for the C6H?


----------



## Anty

C6H only


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *procitysam*
> 
> Does anyone know if the BIOS 3101 file will work on a C6H WiFi or is this only for the C6H?


Wont work and u can brick your bord trying.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Is Spread Spectrum finally editable in new bios ?


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LicSqualo*
> 
> 
> 
> For who
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ask for a comparison with oldest bioses (and differents ram clocks, of course).
> 
> Is my best shot in Cinebench until now at 4,0 Ghz, as you can see.
> With my "pletora" of running processes...


your score must be at least +70 points higher with this settings CPU and RAM.


----------



## dual109

hi,

For those running Corsair Hynix based chips M-die (I'm running corsair 16GB vengence LPX CMK16GX4M2B3200C16) with bios 3008 able to run stable [email protected] 3200Mhz, well looped memtest 64 for 2 hour without errors stable enough for me as its just a casual gaming rig. Just used the DOCP standard 3200 RAM and bumped RAM voltage up to 1.42v and Soc to 1.175. Was getting errors and lower mem voltage but your mileage may differ.
Also made following changes as recommended by a previous poster for Hynix RAM but can't say outright if they have helped as yet to test at default/auto.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/31550

As reported by others though CPU 1700 can only seem to get stable at [email protected] prob due to extra ram speed but not bothered, was stable 3925 previously with RAM at 3066 on 1701 bios, will continue trying for higher speed as temps on CPU are not a problem.


----------



## Karagra

@elmor and everyone here So new Test Bios 3101 I thought I would just throw my Ryzen 1700 where i always set it 3.8ghz 1.3875v and I used the XMP Profile for my ram which set it to 3600mhz 1.35v put SOC to 1.1875 and booted fine and ran a benchmark... seems 3600mhz might be easy to get perfectly stable now? I will have to test different setups over the week but heres a rundown of a quick boot
Ryzen 1700 = *3.8ghz 1.3875v*
Trident Z RGB C16 3600mhz = *3600mhz 1.35v 16-16-16-36 GDM=ON BGS=OFF*
SOC = *1.1875v*


----------



## boostedabarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> hi,
> 
> For those running Corsair Hynix based chips M-die (I'm running corsair 16GB vengence LPX CMK16GX4M2B3200C16) with bios 3008 able to run stable [email protected] 3200Mhz, well looped memtest 64 for 2 hour without errors stable enough for me as its just a casual gaming rig. Just used the DOCP standard 3200 RAM and bumped RAM voltage up to 1.42v and Soc to 1.175. Was getting errors and lower mem voltage but your mileage may differ.
> Also made following changes as recommended by a previous poster for Hynix RAM but can't say outright if they have helped as yet to test at default/auto.
> 
> As reported by others though CPU 1700 can only seem to get stable at [email protected] prob due to extra ram speed but not bothered, was stable 3925 previously with RAM at 3066 on 1701 bios, will continue trying for higher speed as temps on CPU are not a problem.


Was able to do the same on 3008, but had to put in timings manually. Same RAM kit.

I just swapped it out today for a Trident Z RGB C14 3200Mhz 2x8GB kit. Yes it costs like twice as much but guess what, it works out of the box with faster timings than advertised. It's amazing that we are still dealing with Hynix VS Samsung issues on the AMD side of things when i can put this exact same kit (Corsair) in my Intel 7700K machine and run 14-14-14-14-36 timings all day long at 3200MHz.

Whatever it is, it';s still not fixed and I don't think it will ever be fixed. It's an incompatibility. Yes it's gotten better but it's still not quite there yet. IMC has a lot to do with it too. I will say though, performance on the Trident Z RGB kit is god damn amazing. I should have swapped this out months ago.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

I JUST got my hands on a set of the new 3200 "Ryzen Specific" Samsung B TridentZ RGB. So far it's set D.O.C.P. standard, set a bunch of timings and PLL/CLOVDDP on it's own, and didn't do the 3 try fail-boot I'm used to with my 3600 RAM. running solid at 14-14-14-14-34-50 1T @ 1.35v. I'll be running tests over the next few days.


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Well i had a play with sensor offset yesterday and its like.
> 
> Cpu -19mw soc -24mv memory -34mw pll -9mw.
> Thats on my motherboard.
> 
> Its not One figure fix all aensors as You see.


How are you measuring this? Are you using a multimeter and then checking what HWinFO reports? Or are you going purely by what you've set in BIOS and then checking what HWinFO reports? My motherboard seems to droop up to 60mV when going from idle to load even with LLC3 and I'm wondering if this is sensor related.


----------



## AlphaZero

I just want to post some of my "unscientific" findings with Ryzen.

I have C6H, Prime X370-Pro, and an Asrock B350M Pro4 boards.

I have FlareX 3200MT 2x8GB, and TridentZ RGB 3200MT 2x16GB RAM kits. Both are Samsung B-Die.

I have had Ryzen 1200, 1300X, 1500X, 1600, 1600X, 1700, 1700X, and two 1800X CPUs come through my possession.

All boards have been able to run 3200MT with at least the XMP timings since AGESA 1.0.0.6 on each CPU tested.

My testing was unscientific, and my results are not documented. Only a few of these chips were in my possession as my own, and some of them were only available to me for a few days max. Thus my conclusions are my own and should be taken as just opinion.

Using either the C6H or Prime X370-Pro and any one of the CPUs I have NOT been able to achieve a stable 4GHz overclock. By stable I mean IBT/LinX for several hours at least and 4K HEVC encode workload surpassing 5+ hours of full CPU utilization. The MAXIMUM stable clock I was able to achieve and complete stability testing with any of these CPUs or boards was 3975MHz while keeping under 1.5v as measured by HWInfo64 SVI2 TFN sensor on CPU.

My conclusion is that AMD is already pushing this current generation of it's CPU architecture and IMC design to it's limit. The Ryzen 2 (Zen+) will probably bring some more maturity to both the CPU architecture and IMC, but I don't think we will see any higher clocks out of this generation through motherboard or BIOS updates. Memory compatibility sure, but raw CPU clocks no. Additionally, the Zen architecture is shared pretty much across AMD's entire line-up right now, so I assume the chips are heavily binned with the best wafers going toward Threadripper or EPYC. I have personally seen 4050MHz tested stable on a 1950X, which is an incredible achievement compared to our consumer level chips because of having double the odds of a weaker core as compared to an 1800X.

I know there are golden chips out there and I'm not saying anyone who is claiming 4000-4100mhz isn't telling the truth, but I simply do not trust any OC.net users/YouTubers/Reviewers who claim to have acheived a 100% stable 4GHz or higher overclock unless they post their evidence. Especially the reviewers and YouTubers, because they all claim to have done so yet I have tested 9 different chips and haven't seen one that can do it.

I simply do not believe the vast majority of Ryzen chips can sustain 4GHz on all cores under safe voltage for more than a short period of time. I won't call anyone out for it, but I also won't believe anyone's claims unless they post valid stability tests.

That being said, I am so happy that AMD is back at the table and I am eagerly looking forward to their next revision!


----------



## Ramad

@AlphaZero

Well said.


----------



## elmor

Good to see mainly positive reactions on the new BIOS. Most of that credit should go to AMD. I do recall that P-state overclocking might work better on this one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> I would test it but this is only the C6H not the C6H WiFI. lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *procitysam*
> 
> Does anyone know if the BIOS 3101 file will work on a C6H WiFi or is this only for the C6H?


http://www.mediafire.com/file/mqcrxxqsyuc2uc6/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-3101.zip SHA256 48ac8b04a54eff6c0054ee5c737aa41ad52f8ce9c03366cfc440fd730ed0961c

http://www.mediafire.com/file/6iemigljciff0p0/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-3101.zip SHA256 785c4b5352756c54aa68873f2bc1c90457d54d8692be74f95754721d657bc3d0


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Good to see mainly positive reactions on the new BIOS. Most of that credit should go to AMD. I do recall that P-state overclocking might work better on this one.


Elmor,

PState is better on the Retail bios, or the current beta?


----------



## The L33t

@elmor

Definitely getting there on this platform. I just hope AMD can port some of the good things to the TR4 side.

My C6H is doing well with this one, feeling snappy.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Wow, glad to read all this new positive feedback, my C6H come on the mail today, my 1600 or 1600x will arrive the first week of the year, I'm not afraid anymore jejeje


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Good to see mainly positive reactions on the new BIOS. Most of that credit should go to AMD. I do recall that P-state overclocking might work better on this one.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/mqcrxxqsyuc2uc6/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-3101.zip SHA256 48ac8b04a54eff6c0054ee5c737aa41ad52f8ce9c03366cfc440fd730ed0961c
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/6iemigljciff0p0/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-3101.zip SHA256 785c4b5352756c54aa68873f2bc1c90457d54d8692be74f95754721d657bc3d0


The Asus Prime Pro x370 have beta bios with AGESA update? or with other improvements? Thanks!


----------



## BUFUMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loganj*
> 
> @Elmor: Please add HPET ON/OFF option in BIOS.


Please, and South bridge Spread Spectrum control.

This would be awesome.

Latest Bios works good here to.

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Good to see mainly positive reactions on the new BIOS. Most of that credit should go to AMD. I do recall that P-state overclocking might work better on this one.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/mqcrxxqsyuc2uc6/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-3101.zip SHA256 48ac8b04a54eff6c0054ee5c737aa41ad52f8ce9c03366cfc440fd730ed0961c
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/6iemigljciff0p0/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-3101.zip SHA256 785c4b5352756c54aa68873f2bc1c90457d54d8692be74f95754721d657bc3d0


Its a good BIOS Elmor, thnx for that. Its much better than 3008 for me although i still can't find stability for 3466 MHz but i am still testing today.

System feels much smoother with this new BIOS and browsing is also faster? Idk how browsing can be affected by BIOS but its what i notice right of the bat.

No new updates for browser or Windows, just new BIOS flash and everything feels smoother is only crashes in Memtest86 unfortunately.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> The Asus Prime Pro x370 have beta bios with AGESA update? or with other improvements? Thanks!


Different team doing that board, there seems to be at 3504 coming soon with 1.1.0.0.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> Elmor,
> 
> PState is better on the Retail bios, or the current beta?


Probably 3101, still not perfect though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> Please, and South bridge Spread Spectrum control.
> 
> This would be awesome.
> 
> Latest Bios works good here to.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


I'll see what's possible.


----------



## Moutsatsos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moutsatsos*
> 
> The last couple of weeks i m getting something very strange.I encode videos overnight and when everything is done the cpu doesn't return to idle state meaning Vcore and core voltage and cpu temp are stuck as if under stress and fans are stuck at max speed. This has been happening in both 9920 and 1701.I am using p state oc 3975 off 0.05.
> Yesterday I forgot to press the button to start encoding and in the morning i found the cpu stack at idle state voltage,when i tried to stress it it didn't apply any vdrop and the encoding instead of been 2-3 fps was 0.04 so it was actually encoding but not in the full potential of the cpu.
> At first i thought it was stressing the cpu that caused the issue but after yesterday I assume it just happens after some time.
> Power options under windows is:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bios Settings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [2017/11/08 16:53:58]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [39.75]
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3466MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Enabled]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
> CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
> - CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.05000]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.01250]
> DRAM Voltage [1.40000]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [1.80000]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [2]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [15]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [15]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [15]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [35]
> Trc_SM [54]
> TrrdS_SM [6]
> TrrdL_SM [9]
> Tfaw_SM [36]
> TwtrS_SM [4]
> TwtrL_SM [12]
> Twr_SM [12]
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [2]
> TwrwrScl_SM [2]
> Trfc_SM [333]
> Trfc2_SM [Auto]
> Trfc4_SM [Auto]
> Tcwl_SM [14]
> Trtp_SM [8]
> Trdwr_SM [Auto]
> Twrrd_SM [3]
> TwrwrSc_SM [1]
> TwrwrSd_SM [7]
> TwrwrDd_SM [7]
> TrdrdSc_SM [1]
> TrdrdSd_SM [5]
> TrdrdDd_SM [5]
> Tcke_SM [6]
> ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [Auto]
> RttWr [Auto]
> RttPark [Auto]
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [Auto]
> VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [Auto]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Auto]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 1]
> CPU Current Capability [140%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> Active Frequency Mode [Disabled]
> CPU Power Duty Control [Extreme]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Optimized]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
> DRAM Current Capability [130%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.40000]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Enabled]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Enabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
> In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
> Intel LAN Controller [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [Samsung SSD 840 PRO Series]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> Corsair Voyager 1100 [Auto]
> USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Auto]
> USB3_6 [Auto]
> USB3_7 [Auto]
> USB3_8 [Auto]
> USB3_9 [Auto]
> USB3_10 [Auto]
> USB2_11 [Auto]
> USB2_12 [Auto]
> USB2_13 [Auto]
> USB2_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> USB_16 [Auto]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
> CPU Fan Profile [Manual]
> CPU Upper Temperature [60]
> CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> CPU Middle Temperature [50]
> CPU Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [80]
> CPU Lower Temperature [40]
> CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
> W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Manual]
> Chassis Fan 2 Upper Temperature [60]
> Chassis Fan 2 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> Chassis Fan 2 Middle Temperature [50]
> Chassis Fan 2 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [80]
> Chassis Fan 2 Lower Temperature [40]
> Chassis Fan 2 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Manual]
> Chassis Fan 3 Upper Temperature [60]
> Chassis Fan 3 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> Chassis Fan 3 Middle Temperature [50]
> Chassis Fan 3 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [80]
> Chassis Fan 3 Lower Temperature [40]
> Chassis Fan 3 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> IOMMU [Auto]
> Remote Display Feature [Auto]
> Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Auto]
> POST Delay Time [3 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Disabled]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [3]
> Profile Name [3975 3466 14]
> Save to Profile [1]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]
> 
> 
> Monitoring with HWinfo.
> The pc doesn't go to sleep mode.
> Bios reset doesn't fix that.
> No creator updates no updates or changes in general.
> I m just wondering if anyone else is having this issue and what could cause it.


Just a bump and a conclusion,
It was the P-State OC causing the issue.
If i just enable pstates and leave them at auto it doesn't happen.


----------



## Albert1007

@elmor
Definitely BIOS 3101 works better than previous ones.
My previous 3200 timings were completely stable, and now I can get stable 3333mhz and even 3600 (if I put 1.46V on the ram, thing that I don't know if it's safe, can anyone tell me?).
But on 3466 seems to be a hole, can't get it to boot without BSOD or freeze even with 3600 timmings and vcore.


----------



## Disassociative

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Albert1007*
> 
> @elmor
> Definitely BIOS 3101 works better than previous ones.
> My previous 3200 timings were completely stable, and now I can get stable 3333mhz and even 3600 (if I put 1.46V on the ram, thing that I don't know if it's safe, can anyone tell me?).
> But on 3466 seems to be a hole, can't get it to boot without BSOD or freeze even with 3600 timmings and vcore.


In general for both Samsung B-Die and Hynix I believe the maximum recommended is 1.5v (which is also the maximum voltage XMP certification allows) so you should be ok at 1.46v







I got mine at 3466 with CL15 timings at 1.45v currently


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> How are you measuring this? Are you using a multimeter and then checking what HWinFO reports? Or are you going purely by what you've set in BIOS and then checking what HWinFO reports? My motherboard seems to droop up to 60mV when going from idle to load even with LLC3 and I'm wondering if this is sensor related.


Im going by the Good vrm sensor SVI2 TFN that reads actual voltage and is accurate. Gives good readout of what is going in to cpu. Motherboard sensors ?? Not been looking at those last few months they are useles for voltage readout. TOTALY USELES in my case just have em on HWinfo for fun


----------



## lordzed83

@elmor I had a play with new toy Yesterday and:
1. Flashed with no problems Flashback just to clear up as much of 1.0.7 as possible with batery out ect. Booted no problem
2. I'm sure it reboots faster than older bioses
3. Quick copy of my 100% stable setings from 3008 and they are working and seem to score MORE like everywhere.
4. Overclocked using Pstate as I'w been doing since ages no problems there downclocks ect. System feels somehow more responsive.

Bad bits ?? On this bios cant boot up with 3733 no matter what settings I'm using. But on the other hand only on 3008 it booted up and loaded in to windows. And thats about it.

Even my nr1 issu with C6H aka FANNNNN set itself up in a good way just after ONE round of auto fan setting in bios.

All in all for what I'd consider early beta bios this looks very VERY Promissing !!!

BTW any news on EC310 update ?? Dunno if i should play around and get EC312 flashed if nothing out and about.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> I JUST got my hands on a set of the new 3200 "Ryzen Specific" Samsung B TridentZ RGB. So far it's set D.O.C.P. standard, set a bunch of timings and PLL/CLOVDDP on it's own, and didn't do the 3 try fail-boot I'm used to with my 3600 RAM. running solid at 14-14-14-14-34-50 1T @ 1.35v. I'll be running tests over the next few days.


I'd like to get my hands on one of those but I'm waiting for samsungs 10nm DDR4 kits before next upgrade








https://wccftech.com/samsung-2nd-gen-10-nm-dram-production/

Some of You can remember LEGENDARY Samsing GREEN kits









https://www.kitguru.net/components/memory/zardon/samsung-green-ddr3-8gb-1600mhz-30nm-memory-review/

I picked those up slammed ebay alloy heatsinks on and had em running @ 2400mhz 11-11-11 for few eyars.
Hoping thhose 10nm ones will be as epic


----------



## HiGhEnDcZ

Which bios is stable for Ram 3600Mhz? I tried here bios 1701 3008 3101 or even one of them does not work. Any advice and help would fit.

C6H
R7 1700
G.Skill Trident Z RGB 16GB DDR4 3600MHz (F4-3600C16D-16GTZR)


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *in the AGESA 1.1.0.0 code I found many new technologies*
> 
> such as XFR 2.0 with options : Socket PPT Limit , TDC_VDDCR_VDD, TDC_VDDCR_SOC, EDC_VDDCR_VDD, EDC_VDDCR_SOC
> 
> Intelligent Overclocking Scalar Control
> 
> and support for overclocking the RAM to 4 GHz, guaranteed frequencies will increase by 2 steps. A lot of attention is paid to the frequency of 3733
> 
> The rest of the functions so far I will keep in secret


Good to know that








THX, and thanks for great Soft


----------



## Albert1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disassociative*
> 
> In general for both Samsung B-Die and Hynix I believe the maximum recommended is 1.5v (which is also the maximum voltage XMP certification allows) so you should be ok at 1.46v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine at 3466 with CL15 timings at 1.45v currently


Great, many thanks!
Also, general question (I know the voltage failure offsets of the C6H):

If I set (let's say) 1.42V on BIOS and every single program, including the BIOS read 1.46V, the chip is receiving the 1.42V that I chose or the 1.46V that everything reads?

Many thanks


----------



## BUFUMAN

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Which bios is stable for Ram 3600Mhz? I tried here bios 1701 3008 3101 or even one of them does not work. Any advice and help would fit.
> 
> C6H
> R7 1700
> G.Skill Trident Z RGB 16GB DDR4 3600MHz (F4-3600C16D-16GTZR)
> 
> 
> 
> i would say your cpu is not stable enough for 3600mhz....
> 
> PS how can i delete a post? i was trying to quote....
Click to expand...


----------



## Disassociative

Hypothetically should that little Asus ZenStates app always just work or is it possible a BIOS update in the future may break it? (Although it's working fine in 3008 and 3101








)


----------



## Pilotasso

I upgraded to BIOS 3101 and established my usual overclock of 3.9Ghz on the CPU, 3200 on the RAM's.

Again, my specs:
Case: Corsair 400C
PSU: SEASONIC 760W Platinum
CPU: AMD RYZEN 1700X
MOBO: ASUS CROSSHAIR HERO VI AM4
Cooler: NXZT Kraken X62 280mm AIO
RAM: 32 GB 4266Mhz (two 2x8 kits) of trident Z RGB
Storage: Samsung 960 EVO 1TB M.2+6GB WD 6Gb red
GFX: GTX 1080Ti MSI Gaming X

Findings: The windows resource meter reports CPU frequency jumps all over the place, anywhere between 3 and 4.5 Ghz even tho its locked at 3.9. HWinfo reports the correct speed (in real time). But I guess this is because no bugs were corrected yet as stated on the BIOS link post.

I'll use 1usmus tool to optimize the memories now. Ill report back.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disassociative*
> 
> Hypothetically should that little Asus ZenStates app always just work or is it possible a BIOS update in the future may break it? (Although it's working fine in 3008 and 3101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


why do you use that tool?

i do everything with pstates.


----------



## Disassociative

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> why do you use that tool?
> 
> i do everything with pstates.


It's just handy to use.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiGhEnDcZ*
> 
> Which bios is stable for Ram 3600Mhz? I tried here bios 1701 3008 3101 or even one of them does not work. Any advice and help would fit.
> 
> C6H
> R7 1700
> G.Skill Trident Z RGB 16GB DDR4 3600MHz (F4-3600C16D-16GTZR)


It does not Exist afaik, All about silicon lottery mate. Someone here had 3600cl15 working stable. in my case Errors ERRORS everywhere.


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Albert1007*
> 
> Great, many thanks!
> Also, general question (I know the voltage failure offsets of the C6H):
> 
> If I set (let's say) 1.42V on BIOS and every single program, including the BIOS read 1.46V, the chip is receiving the 1.42V that I chose or the 1.46V that everything reads?
> 
> Many thanks


Good question.. .i want to know it too


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaZero*
> 
> I have FlareX 3200MT 2x8GB,
> !


could you do me a small favour please

if you happen to have a screen shot of the flarex thaiphoon xmp section in nanoseconds can you post it here

i have a guy with linux needing the xmp timings to set his ram and it seems thaiphoon wont run in linux


----------



## Anty

So far nobody noticed any drawbacks in new test BIOS?
Can somebody please post if anything new is available in it (AMD->CBS?)?


----------



## Pilotasso

I cant find BGSWP anymore in 3101. Where is it?


----------



## tajf88

I flashed new bios, same settings, same stability, no problems for me prior 3008, but I (think) I noticed that my pc runs smoother.

BTW...anyone here runs 4x8 sammy b-bides on 3466?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> So far nobody noticed any drawbacks in new test BIOS?
> Can somebody please post if anything new is available in it (AMD->CBS?)?


Have used it yesterday for 1 hour. My RAM was not stable at 3200MT/s no matter which voltage, VTT or VPP I used, have also moved the RAM to the black slots and got the same results. Flashed beta 0020 and everything is stable again. I can only tell about my experience with the beta, and the new beta could be tuned for single rank Samsung B-die only, which is usually the case for AMD because they are lazy.


----------



## LicSqualo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaZero*
> 
> I don't mean to be a nay-sayer, but I feel you (and lots of others here) are doing people a disservice by not posting extended memtest or cpu burn-in results. I really do hope your settings are stable and want you to be happy about your setup! Please don't misunderstand me!
> 
> I have been able to clock my 1800x to 4150-4175 at times, and everything seems fine until stress testing (I was able to complete a Cinebench run occasionally too). It appears that MOST chips hit a wall between 3900-4000MHz and *are not truly stable* past that point without pumping lots of extra voltage into the chip, and then heat is the issue because above 80c either the CPU or IMC at load becomes unstable.
> 
> Lots of people are coming here, including myself before the realization, thinking that they should be able to hit 4GHz or even 4.1GHz easy with proper cooling. I've tried it with two different 1800X chips (early Samsung fab, later Global Foundries fab) and got the same 3900-4000MHz true stability results. I think there are golden chips out there, but I also think this forum is full of people who dial in an overlock, get in to Windows, and then post here about their results without doing a thorough test.
> 
> I'm sorry to rant about this to you, but this new BIOS has been out for less than a day so you couldn't possibly have thoroughly determined if your settings are stable and others are going to come here and think they are and then expect the same.


You right, but I never claimed this as stable







. Perhaps this one is enough?







Are 12 hours of AIDA64 test few weeks ago at only 4,04 Ghz with a modest base overclock. I've added an offset of 0,22625 with a Vsoc of 1,0875 and ram set to 1,405 V.



and as a side note, this CPU is segfault affected.







But in windows I don't have problems...

My impressions remain the same. Is the best bios received until now.
I'm running (NOT STABLE; I know) from two days 3600Mhz ram.
Playing in two games without problems.
I've tried HCI this night, but immediately errors on ram, I've to touch timings for sure because I used the preset of 3466 Mhz. CAD was never touched until now as other settings that for sure help to stabilize this speed (like procODT or VDDP or CLDO and others, never touched until now).
But i repeat, I see significant improvement versus ram speed with this "as is" update.
And I know we are testing a new platform.


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tajf88*
> 
> BTW...anyone here runs 4x8 sammy b-bides on 3466?


me


----------



## Pilotasso

I have 4X8 4266 B dies and no luck.


----------



## LicSqualo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> your score must be at least +70 points higher with this settings CPU and RAM.


Thank you.







Much appreciated.








Yes?







You know that, probably, I not.








Unluckily I'm not ram stable (I will be, perhaps). But as shoot "as is" is not bad. My thoughts...


----------



## BoMbY

Seems like my system is unstable with 3101, with the same settings which had been stable on 3008. I think regarding the memory, the AGESA 1.0.7.2a version still was the best.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> Wow, glad to read all this new positive feedback, my C6H come on the mail today, my 1600 or 1600x will arrive the first week of the year, I'm not afraid anymore jejeje


A large part of the positive experience has been due to Elmor and Raja communicating with us in this thread. When you deal with beta BIOS versions, there are some that have a LOT of problems, and some that are a huge improvement over previous versions. The reactions that some consumers have to pre-release BIOS code will always be mixed, and you have a number of unappreciative people who complain when a beta BIOS has more problems than previous versions.

There is also the fun aspect of a new platform, you DO go from things being stable to things breaking as BIOS versions progress, and new AGESA versions come out. Memory speeds have been the big focus for a lot of this, where it WAS very difficult for many to hit DDR4-3200 speeds at the rated latency, and now, it is common(though not a given for everyone). Samsung B-die is the good stuff, Hynix RAM is far more problematic(my own is G.skill Ripjaws V 3200 CL16 memory, 2x16GB), and due to multiple reasons, I am still sticking with 3066 instead of the rated 3200(it may be problems with my RAID controller talking to the system causing the issues, checking that this weekend if time allows).


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> If i were you i would lower your Soc voltage to below 1.2v if you want your board and your chip to last. Max recommended Soc is 1.2 or below for 24/7.
> 
> If you want the best performance i would aim for the highest possible RAM overclock as Ryzen benefits from faster RAM with tight timings, you don't gain a lot from 3.8 to 4 GHz on these chips.
> 
> You are better off with lower clock CPU with higher clocked RAM due to how the infinity fabric works.
> 
> First make sure your RAM is 100% stable, at least 1000% or overnight testing and if that is stable overclock CPU. That way its more easy to determine what is holding you back, now you are just doing and trying things without knowing the limits of your hardware.
> 
> For stresstesting i use IBT AVX for quick testing, than Realbench and sometimes i use OCCT with AVX enabled which really hammers the CPU hard and if there is any instability it will find it for sure.


So it sounds like for CPU OCs you recommend IBT (with AVX enabled) and Memtest64 for RAM stability? Any others I should check out? I'm very eager to get a 100% stable system.

I've had my system crash at random in Killing Floor 2 (I play a lot of Fortnite and I don't think I've hit another crash there). I set the LLC to level 3 (previously unset) and then I manually set memory timings to the SPD readings. I've been trying that...but again my crashes come at random. It's that 'audio goitching' and ten system rebooting type of crash. The last one gave me a qcode of 8, but not BSOD...so I'm up for anything pointers you guys might have.


----------



## marco9999

Just wanna say that the 3101 beta bios finally made my 3200 RAM work on stock standard settings









Although I had to up the dram volts to 1.36 for a stable OC when CPU is at 3.9ghz, but still!!

Thank you so much elmor!!! (and asus team!!)


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> We've got a test BIOS on AGESA 1.1.0.0 if anyone wants to try it. It does not fix anything AFAIK, just updated to latest version. Might come with additional problems. Only flash it if you've got the time and interest.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/aix1a4sqgyz3qav/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3101.zip
> 
> SHA256 4966f4adbf3d17ef08862ea203033907fae3fc0e3630ba3c5283e29694bdffbc


I am a little intrigued with the codes of C6H: sometimes it gives 24 or 44 (I think it is correct), after starting the PC and other times *it remains in 40 with the Bios 3008.* Even with the Bios 1701 sometimes the PC would not start and you could see the code 40 on the motherboard.
The process is always: on-off on-off y go to windows 10.

Considering that I am OC memory (Samsung B-die dual rank 2x16Gb) up to 3333 Mhz and that the system seems stable in normal use, *how could I make the PC start at the first, without memory training?*

Finally you can include at least some memory configuration in the Bios for dual rank memories with Samsung B-die, at least to test if it improves the boot.








I forgot an important question: I have an Asus DX2 that as I suppose you know is powered by a floppy disk connector, it happens to me that sometimes it seems to restart (as if I was turning on the PC at startup), which produces noise similar to a relay (click-click ..) quite unpleasant and only happens to me on C6H. Do you know what can happen?

Thanks for your support.
---


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So it sounds like for CPU OCs you recommend IBT (with AVX enabled) and Memtest64 for RAM stability? Any others I should check out? I'm very eager to get a 100% stable system.
> 
> I've had my system crash at random in Killing Floor 2 (I play a lot of Fortnite and I don't think I've hit another crash there). I set the LLC to level 3 (previously unset) and then I manually set memory timings to the SPD readings. I've been trying that...but again my crashes come at random. It's that 'audio goitching' and ten system rebooting type of crash. The last one gave me a qcode of 8, but not BSOD...so I'm up for anything pointers you guys might have.


No, what i said was is that its okay to use IBT AVX for finding stability quick. Run IBT AVX very high for 10 runs minimum and if its stable try another program like Realbench or OCCT AVX enabled for at least an hour.

For testing RAM, Memtest86 is the way to go and at least 1000% or an overnight run to guarantee stability.

Q8 code means that you are unstable.

In order to help you, we need as much system info as possible. what CPU, RAM etc.

BIOS screens also suffice.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> If i were you i would lower your Soc voltage to below 1.2v if you want your board and your chip to last. Max recommended Soc is 1.2 or below for 24/7.
> 
> If you want the best performance i would aim for the highest possible RAM overclock as Ryzen benefits from faster RAM with tight timings, you don't gain a lot from 3.8 to 4 GHz on these chips.
> 
> You are better off with lower clock CPU with higher clocked RAM due to how the infinity fabric works.
> 
> First make sure your RAM is 100% stable, at least 1000% or overnight testing and if that is stable overclock CPU. That way its more easy to determine what is holding you back, now you are just doing and trying things without knowing the limits of your hardware.
> 
> For stresstesting i use IBT AVX for quick testing, than Realbench and sometimes i use OCCT with AVX enabled which really hammers the CPU hard and if there is any instability it will find it for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> So it sounds like for CPU OCs you recommend IBT (with AVX enabled) and Memtest64 for RAM stability? Any others I should check out? I'm very eager to get a 100% stable system.
> 
> I've had my system crash at random in Killing Floor 2 (I play a lot of Fortnite and I don't think I've hit another crash there). I set the LLC to level 3 (previously unset) and then I manually set memory timings to the SPD readings. I've been trying that...but again my crashes come at random. It's that 'audio goitching' and ten system rebooting type of crash. The last one gave me a qcode of 8, but not BSOD...so I'm up for anything pointers you guys might have.
Click to expand...

My personal favourite all around testing is. P95 custom with about 13000MB of ram set and then run unigine heaven in the background. With all the IO on the die I don't feel testing only the CPU portion is adequate TBH. This is double duty as well. It will show you how adequate your cooling/case ventilation is while gaming.


----------



## hurricane28

Agreed with previous post.

This is why i like Realbench as it really stresses the entire system. You first need to know your CPU limit before overclocking the memory because if you crash you know what is causing it. Sometimes it can look like its RAM but it can also be the CPU.

In that order you can rule out instabilities faster.


----------



## AlphaZero

I like to do a real world workload in my testing as well. I take some 4K GoPro or Cell phone footage and encode it in HEVC using Handbrake. It loads the CPU and uses the various floating point instructions as well as moving lots of data through RAM.

Plus, if everything is stable I have an output file I can archive that is 50% the size of the original with the same quality. It's a productive benchmark that does a little more than just burn electricity.


----------



## Yviena

I've succeeded in lowering my ram latency down to 64.4 ns by just disabling power down and enabling bgsa previous settings was 1500% stable in hci memtest.
Disabling DF sync flood lowers it to 63.8-63.9 but subjectively i feel like it's unstable with it disabled.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaZero*
> 
> I like to do a real world workload in my testing as well. I take some 4K GoPro or Cell phone footage and encode it in HEVC using Handbrake. It loads the CPU and uses the various floating point instructions as well as moving lots of data through RAM.
> 
> Plus, if everything is stable I have an output file I can archive that is 50% the size of the original with the same quality. It's a productive benchmark that does a little more than just burn electricity.


That's a good method as well. You can do that after the stability test programs as you don't want your PC to crash during rendering etc.


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> I am a little intrigued with the codes of C6H: sometimes it gives 24 or 44 (I think it is correct), after starting the PC and other times *it remains in 40 with the Bios 3008.* Even with the Bios 1701 sometimes the PC would not start and you could see the code 40 on the motherboard.


I'm still on 1701 and code 24 is after cold boot (or failed training) and 40 after warm boot (shut down in windoze but no power off from PSU).


----------



## Tamalero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> why do you use that tool?
> 
> i do everything with pstates.


It allows you to make the changes on the go within windows.
Allows you also to exit cleanly when you shutdown the computer, returning the normal stock levels without the need of rebooting.

So yes, its a very nice tool.


----------



## DaOptika

3101 for me:

Pro:
- No cold boot issues

Con:
- I'm really struggling to get my system stable again. With Samsung B-Dies and 1700x I have issues to stabilize [email protected] and [email protected]
- CB15 Performance Offset makes every second boot fail
- Reported speed is default 3.4 GHz in several programs (i.e. Cinebench)
- P-state & multi-overclock fails for >= 38 (results in 2.5 GHz)


----------



## gagac1971

hello to all here....soooo i have ryzen 1800x whit asus crosshair 6 hero...bios that i am using is 3008 version which is the latest one...
memory is g skill F-4 2800C 15Q-32 GVR using now standard DOCP mode 2800 mhz...
can somebody help me in how to overclock and what timings to use?original timings are 15 15 15 35 1.25V...
i can overclock up to 2933 mhz just rising voltage up to 1.35V but i am sure that i can push even further...
need your help so much...
thank you in advance...


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaZero*
> 
> I just want to post some of my "unscientific" findings with Ryzen.
> 
> Using either the C6H or Prime X370-Pro and any one of the CPUs I have NOT been able to achieve a stable 4GHz overclock. By stable I mean IBT/LinX for several hours at least and 4K HEVC encode workload surpassing 5+ hours of full CPU utilization. The MAXIMUM stable clock I was able to achieve and complete stability testing with any of these CPUs or boards was 3975MHz while keeping under 1.5v as measured by HWInfo64 SVI2 TFN sensor on CPU.


I support this with my findings as well. Max stable was 3.975GHz with Prime95_smallFFT test, pushing 156W through the CPU package, running 91°C.
My 1800X is average. Yes, I have seen reports of P95smallFFT stable at 4GHz but those are rare.
This system is cooling-limited using a H60 which has a single-size radiator and fans set as push-pull, taking cold air from outside. If I need to video-encode I will downclock to 3.9 GHz.

tools used: Prime95smallFFT_for15min, HWinfo5.7, CB15, cpuz1.80, also watching the overall wattage on the uninterruptible power supply (true sine wave) feeding EVGA G2 power supply.
DDR=1.43V, bios9945, settings on Auto unless indicated otherwise

Below are temps and watts recorded during Prime95_smallFFT at different clock speeds on the 1800X in crosshair6H; unstable cases show time in minutes to a black screen
stock 3.6GHz, 60.8-61.5°C, core 96-98W, package 112W, 1640cb, 4601cpuz(package 94W)
1.35V 3.9GHz, 69.9-68.3°C, core 126-130W, package 148W, 1727cb
1.35V 3.95GHz, 91.3-90.3°C, core 130-133W, package 164-150W, 1745cb
1.35V 3.95GHz, SOC1.05V, 89.8-90.5°C, core 134W, package 160W
1.35V 3.975GHz, 89-90 °C, core 130-131W, package 155W, 4min, 1757cb
1.35V 3.975GHz, SOC1.05V, 88-89°C, core 131W, package 160W, 3min, 1756cb
1.362V 3.975GHz, SOC1.05V, 91.8-91°C, core 137-131W, package 156W, 1757cb
1.362V 4GHz, SOC1.05V, 91.8-91°C, core 137-131W, package 156W, 2min, 1771cb
1.362V 4GHz, SOC1.062V, 1min
1.368V 4GHz, SOC1.05V, 91.5°C, core 138W, package 157W, 3min
1.368V 4GHz, SOC1.062V, 1min
1.368V 4GHz, SOC1.018V, 89.8°C, core 137W, package 156W, 3min
1.368V 4GHz, SOC1.037V, 91.5°C, core 138W, package 157W, 3min
1.368V 4GHz, SOC1.042V, core 138W, 1min
1.368V 4GHz, SOC1.025V, 89°C, core 135W, package 155W, 1min
1.368V 4GHz, SOC1.031V, 1min
1.375V 4GHz, SOC1.025V, 90°C, core 139.8W, package 156W, 1min

What I learned: reducing SOC may help to slightly increase core speed by limiting package power
Also the performance gain going from 3.9 to 4.0 is small (2.5% CB score), while increase in temperature is high (21°C or 31%) but increase in power draw is also small (5%).
In chemistry, reaction rate doubles for every 10°C increase in temperature, so a CPU running at 80°C will last twice as long as one running at 90°C.
If I want it to last 2 years instead of 1 I can run it at 80°C or less. If you mine or encode then 70-80°C which is 3.9-3.925GHz should be ok to last until Zen2 chips arrive. If you game etc then set it to 4 GHz as main power is in the GPU.

references:
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/overclocking-amd-ryzen,5011-6.html [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/780456-Whats-your-Ryzen-1800x-1700x-1700-OC-clock-speed/page2 [email protected]


----------



## LightningManGTS

@elmor as always the new bios is always appreciated,

jumping from 3008 to 3101 I had a bit of an issue finding my little termination stability hole that I had on 3008 in my normal test procedure of memtest+ allcore test 9 memory range from 28-32 but I ended up getting a cpu hang undervolting the pll to 1.6 like I had it on 3008, except it didn't do that on 3008. I'll try and mess with cldo voltage later to tonight to see if that does anything while leaving the pll on auto.

otherwise it seems like with every bios update memtest86+ breaks further and further, now the damn thing takes forever to run through the initial all core start up test which may or may not being poisoning my normal test procedure


----------



## SpecChum

Just to add as well, a Q8 is not always a CPU generated error.

A few drivers ago my Vega would produce a Q8 when Enhanced Sync was set on games like Dirt Rally, turning off ES fixed this.

Although to be fair, the screen goes black for a few seconds first before the PC goes code 8, so you can usually tell if this causes it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tamalero*
> 
> It allows you to make the changes on the go within windows.
> Allows you also to exit cleanly when you shutdown the computer, returning the normal stock levels without the need of rebooting.
> 
> So yes, its a very nice tool.


I still use it too









Saying that, I'm having 0 issues with 1403 BIOS so I'm reluctant to upgrade.


----------



## Johan45

Some early Christmas cheer from a local group


----------



## Disassociative

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I still use it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It also isn't affected by the bug that makes the multiplier show up weird in task manager or the one that messes with the system timer after sleep mode


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No, what i said was is that its okay to use IBT AVX for finding stability quick. Run IBT AVX very high for 10 runs minimum and if its stable try another program like Realbench or OCCT AVX enabled for at least an hour.
> 
> For testing RAM, Memtest86 is the way to go and at least 1000% or an overnight run to guarantee stability.
> 
> Q8 code means that you are unstable.
> 
> In order to help you, we need as much system info as possible. what CPU, RAM etc.
> 
> BIOS screens also suffice.


Sorry, was trying to TL;DR it







. I'm out and about today and it just dawned on me that I haven't updated my sig rig. I'm fighting my car today, so trying to keep my mind off of it by reading this thread







.

Rough system specs:
1700 (3.7GHz @ 1.4v, SOC 1.05, LLC3)
16GB (2x8GB) F4-3200C14D-16GTZKW (1.4v, SPD values set manually)
Titan X Pascal
EVGA 550 G2

CPU hasn't surpassed 60C (Celcius S36) in P95 (the one that stresses both CPU and RAM) as well as Aida64 in the full system stress. GPU hasn't surpassed 57C (EVGA Hyrbid) in any games I've played yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> My personal favourite all around testing is. P95 custom with about 13000MB of ram set and then run unigine heaven in the background. With all the IO on the die I don't feel testing only the CPU portion is adequate TBH. This is double duty as well. It will show you how adequate your cooling/case ventilation is while gaming.


I'll give that custom test a try as well. I was hoping to definitely find something to work in conjunction with Heaven so that I could simulate a game load without actually gaming







.

Thanks for the help so far guys.


----------



## pez

Bad double


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Sorry, was trying to TL;DR it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm out and about today and it just dawned on me that I haven't updated my sig rig. I'm fighting my car today, so trying to keep my mind off of it by reading this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Rough system specs:
> 1700 (3.7GHz @ 1.4v, SOC 1.05, LLC3)
> 16GB (2x8GB) F4-3200C14D-16GTZKW (1.4v, SPD values set manually)
> Titan X Pascal
> EVGA 550 G2
> 
> CPU hasn't surpassed 60C (Celcius S36) in P95 (the one that stresses both CPU and RAM) as well as Aida64 in the full system stress. GPU hasn't surpassed 57C (EVGA Hyrbid) in any games I've played yet.
> I'll give that custom test a try as well. I was hoping to definitely find something to work in conjunction with Heaven so that I could simulate a game load without actually gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Thanks for the help so far guys.


I hear ya about the car man, good luck with it.

Have you tried RAM calculator yet? If not, here are some of my settings as you have similar Samsung B-die RAM as me.




I do want to point out that these settings might not be stable on your system but at least you can give them a try


----------



## ph1ber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I hear ya about the car man, good luck with it.
> 
> Have you tried RAM calculator yet? If not, here are some of my settings as you have similar Samsung B-die RAM as me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do want to point out that these settings might not be stable on your system but at least you can give them a try


What DRAM and SOC voltage? I'm also almost starting to think my Vcore affect the RAM stability. I'm made a little progress but I can't quite run your settings above yet but I can get pretty tight timings with 3333Mhz @ 1.4v with SOC at 1.1. Vcore 1.375


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph1ber*
> 
> What DRAM and SOC voltage? I'm also almost starting to think my Vcore affect the RAM stability. I'm made a little progress but I can't quite run your settings above yet but I can get pretty tight timings with 3333Mhz @ 1.4v with SOC at 1.1. Vcore 1.375


RAM @ 1.4125v and Soc 1050v.

Try higher RAM voltage and set dram switching frequency to 300 in Digi+ setting on your board.


----------



## Amir007

I'm currently still on bios 3008 and I was wondering if they fixed the multiper/Mhz performance issue after waking up the PC from Sleep mode. I never had this problem in 1701 and only started with 3008 so curious to find out if this was resolved.

My current settings in Bios: OC to 3.9Ghz using multi/manual voltage

Bios OC setup:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Before PC goes to sleep mode:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







PC waking up:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I noticed only a few users on here covered this bug in the last pages/threads but for some weird reason noone seems to care. This is a serious issue but yet most OC'ers on here are more pissed off by not achieving their last 1Mhz. Really? Actually someone replied to me and wrote they don't care about it because they never allow PC to go to sleep. REALLY?

This is not only a cosmetic bug within Windows...it also affects your actual real time performance. Look at my pics.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

@Wally West
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> All right, reported clock is not right? It should be at 3.8GHz


Virtualization enabled ?
Why ?


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> I noticed only a few users on here covered this bug in the last pages/threads but for some weird reason noone seems to care. This is a serious issue but yet most OC'ers on here are more pissed off by not achieving their last 1Mhz. Really? Actually someone replied to me and wrote they don't care about it because they never allow PC to go to sleep. REALLY?


If you sleep your PC it doesn't mean other do.








I always power off - sleep doesn't make sense for me as boot is only 18 sec. Additionally windoze tend to f... up after long time of running (week or so) without shut down.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

I'm not TOO concerned about it unless I keep getting it when I BIOS jump, but I've been getting random "Code 8s" during my machine's runtime (seems more frequent when OCing with PStates/ZenStates, but may just be Placebo). The machine seems to stay stable, doesn't crash, but it does ramp my fans to max, causing me to have to reboot to fix it. Any thoughts? What is post code 8 anyway?


----------



## Pilotasso

code 8 is CPU failure.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

I gathered it was somewhat random. it certainly wasn't failing, as I can still use it, and bench, and it runs at the same speed, the only noticible change is the ramping of my fans to max. Temps are fine, voltage is in line.


----------



## Anty

Did you change CPU current limit to 120%-130% in digi+?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I hear ya about the car man, good luck with it.
> 
> Have you tried RAM calculator yet? If not, here are some of my settings as you have similar Samsung B-die RAM as me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do want to point out that these settings might not be stable on your system but at least you can give them a try


Thanks







. Car is potentially back in order. Only time will tell







.

I'll give the calculator and MemTest a try tomorrow/tonight. I'm gonna try and get 3200 and the tightest timings possible on it and get it stable and then I'll work on a potential 3466 OC







.

You guys have put a nice touch on an otherwise stressful day...thank you!


----------



## hans9707

G.skill tridentz rgb F4-3000C16D-16GTZR i need a clean spd od this ram:stun:


----------



## janice1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> @Wally West
> Virtualization enabled ?
> Why ?


some user run virtualization / virtual machine, it need AMD-V to be enable.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *janice1234*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> @Wally West
> Virtualization enabled ?
> Why ?
> 
> 
> 
> some user run virtualization / virtual machine, it need AMD-V to be enable.
Click to expand...

I see
What i ment was... that could be the reason right there.. Why windows reported false cpu speed
Don't ask me why... It's just a hunch


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> I'm still on 1701 and code 24 is after cold boot (or failed training) and 40 after warm boot (shut down in windoze but no power off from PSU).


THANKS YOU.
---

PD: I hope @Elmor explains the other questions.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

@The Stilt
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> tRFC2 & tRFC4 are totally irrelevant unless you change the refresh configuration as well. And *changing the refresh configuration* is not possible for the time being.
> 
> Refresh Mode = 1x == tRFC (the default and currently the only available option)
> Refresh Mode = 2x == tRFC2
> Refresh Mode = 4x == tRFC4
> 
> You can program tRFC2 & tRFC4 either to the minimum (0) or the maximum (1023), it makes no difference what so ever to the performance or to the stability.


Is this possible now (with new bios) ??


----------



## blair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tajf88*
> 
> I flashed new bios, same settings, same stability, no problems for me prior 3008, but I (think) I noticed that my pc runs smoother.
> 
> BTW...anyone here runs 4x8 sammy b-bides on 3466?


Hey, im running 4x8gb B-Die @ 3466 CL15 (dramcalc safe preset)

My chip seemingly has a hole for 3333mhz... I have posted my settings a few times over in 1usmus Dram calculator thread. Latest was a not long ago when i updated to 3008.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Sorry, was trying to TL;DR it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm out and about today and it just dawned on me that I haven't updated my sig rig. I'm fighting my car today, so trying to keep my mind off of it by reading this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Rough system specs:
> 1700 (3.7GHz @ 1.4v, SOC 1.05, LLC3)
> 16GB (2x8GB) F4-3200C14D-16GTZKW (1.4v, SPD values set manually)
> Titan X Pascal
> EVGA 550 G2
> 
> CPU hasn't surpassed 60C (Celcius S36) in P95 (the one that stresses both CPU and RAM) as well as Aida64 in the full system stress. GPU hasn't surpassed 57C (EVGA Hyrbid) in any games I've played yet.
> I'll give that custom test a try as well. I was hoping to definitely find something to work in conjunction with Heaven so that I could simulate a game load without actually gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Thanks for the help so far guys.


Needing 1.4vcore for 3.7ghz seems way too high, have you ever tried going lower? A lot of 1700s are 3.8-3.9ghz stable at 1.35/1.375vcore (maybe you are really unlucky with silicon lottery







)


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Nope.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Did you change CPU current limit to 120%-130% in digi+?


Nope.


----------



## Anty

Then give it a try


----------



## kazama

Great bios for me, passed from 9920, to 3008, now to 3101, less vcore for 4.0, memories stables at 3333 safe preset, never get it stables until now, always 3200 safe.

Windows and games feel very smooth, keep the good work elmor.


----------



## janice1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> I see
> What i ment was... that could be the reason right there.. Why windows reported false cpu speed
> Don't ask me why... It's just a hunch


If disable AMD-V, windows task manager still report wrong CPU frequency. Probably a bug with bios.


----------



## Disassociative

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> I'm currently still on bios 3008 and I was wondering if they fixed the multiper/Mhz performance issue after waking up the PC from Sleep mode. I never had this problem in 1701 and only started with 3008 so curious to find out if this was resolved.
> 
> My current settings in Bios: OC to 3.9Ghz using multi/manual voltage
> 
> Bios OC setup:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before PC goes to sleep mode:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PC waking up:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed only a few users on here covered this bug in the last pages/threads but for some weird reason noone seems to care. This is a serious issue but yet most OC'ers on here are more pissed off by not achieving their last 1Mhz. Really? Actually someone replied to me and wrote they don't care about it because they never allow PC to go to sleep. REALLY?
> 
> This is not only a cosmetic bug within Windows...it also affects your actual real time performance. Look at my pics.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> If you sleep your PC it doesn't mean other do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always power off - sleep doesn't make sense for me as boot is only 18 sec. Additionally windoze tend to f... up after long time of running (week or so) without shut down.


I have this issue too, mentioned it a few times and it seemingly was ignored. I think it's been a problem for 0020, 3008 and 3101 now and it's annoying as hell.
Also to the person who basically said it doesn't matter - I'm sorry but I would like to be able to use a fundemental feature of Windows that should just work.


----------



## articuno1au

Just wanted to throw a thanks out to Elmor and the community for the help/info over the last couple of months (I've been lurking longer).

As much as I'll take a swipe at Raja for attitude, Elmor has been awesome.

Thanks all, and Merry Christmas


----------



## harrysun

What is the difference between these EC1 Versions and why choose one or the other?

MBEC-AM4-0310
MBEC-AM4-0311 (I'm with this on BIOS 1701)
MBEC-AM4-0312


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> What is the difference between these EC1 Versions and why choose one or the other?
> 
> MBEC-AM4-0310
> MBEC-AM4-0311 (I'm with this on BIOS 1701)
> MBEC-AM4-0312


It is a good question. Some say It affects Overclocking.


----------



## Pilotasso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeerlessGirl*
> 
> I gathered it was somewhat random. it certainly wasn't failing, as I can still use it, and bench, and it runs at the same speed, the only noticible change is the ramping of my fans to max. Temps are fine, voltage is in line.


@PeerlessGirl

Code 8 is CPU failure as in, not working due to instability (something like "jammed") without actually physically harming the CPU, as you can always start it again to "un-jam" it.

Had it several times due to failed overclocking attempts. It looks stable in normal use but this can happen when stress testing. If it does then it is not 100% stable. If it happens randomly for you then it could be a memory related issue (maybe as simple as dialing a safer speed or timings).

Edit: sorry, it was not my intention to alarm you.


----------



## Albert1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Albert1007*
> 
> Great, many thanks!
> Also, general question (I know the voltage failure offsets of the C6H):
> 
> If I set (let's say) 1.42V on BIOS and every single program, including the BIOS read 1.46V, the chip is receiving the 1.42V that I chose or the 1.46V that everything reads?
> 
> Many thanks


Really? No one knows?


----------



## datspike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Albert1007*
> 
> Really? No one knows?


It's believed that the most correct vcore reading in Windows is SVI2 sensor (in hwinfo), not the one under mobo section, check this reading under idle and load and then decide if your setting in the bios is okay


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Albert1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datspike*
> 
> It's believed that the most correct vcore reading in Windows is SVI2 sensor (in hwinfo), not the one under mobo section, check this reading under idle and load and then decide if your setting in the bios is okay
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Okay, thanks!

And for the RAM? If I set 1.35V on BIOS, everything, including the BIOS, reads 1.39V :/


----------



## datspike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Albert1007*
> 
> Okay, thanks!
> 
> And for the RAM? If I set 1.35V on BIOS, everything, including the BIOS, reads 1.39V :/


That's how it works for me too, can't say much about that, however 1.39 is not a critical voltage at all, just make sure it is under 1.45 for 24\7 operation.
A lot of people run their kits at 1.4v set in bios, even the stilt's profiles are suggesting using 1.4v


----------



## Albert1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datspike*
> 
> That's how it works for me too, can't say much about that, however 1.39 is not a critical voltage at all, just make sure it is under 1.45 for 24\7 operation.
> A lot of people run their kits at 1.4v set in bios, even the stilt's profiles are suggesting using 1.4v


Yeah, but with Stilt's profiles everything reads ~ 1.438V, if I set 1.43V on BIOS it reads 1.472V... real mess


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Albert1007*
> 
> Really? No one knows?


If you had done some reading in this thread you would know that the sensors on this board are rather bad and inaccurate..


----------



## Albert1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> If you had done some reading in this thread you would know that the sensors on this board are rather bad and inaccurate..


Yes, I have been reading this thread since it had 10 or 15 pages, I remember elmor saying that it could have -44/-22/0/22/44 mV of offset, just curious to know if that offset affects only the readings (including the BIOS ones) or the voltaje that the board supplies to the chips, it's not the same the RAM reading 1.46V and receiving 1.438V that receiving and reading 1.46V even that I set 1.43 on the BIOS.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Yep this is what i said 2 days before, its a mess. You buy a board with oc functions and a fundamental voltage readings are wrong. I have no measurements to check them. What is the real voltage? Some say 22mV some 44mV..... Thats not how it works.

To many different readings from the same product.... With same sensor.

If you harm your hardware, it will be your fault. Not asus.....

If you set it on Auto you don't even know the value...

I have overall + mV readings not only cpu...

Cpu, soc, ddr, pll and and and


----------



## 1usmus

this is not all

1) slot B2 gets 10-15mv more than the rest

2) stress calculation is implemented with large errors
DRAM voltage1.45 on this board has an unstable VTT DDR / Vref that will offer you a motherboard
(stable range ends at 1.415)

3) there are no intermediate values CAD_BUS, not enough 16, 18, 35 ohm

4) not working option strength DQS

5) bus is very sensitive to temperature and interference

6) organization of DRAM VRM does not have additional shielding


----------



## BUFUMAN

I think asus should think about a new revision, to help the customers, get satisfied with their products ..

At this stage i can't recommend to buy this product not for this price. For 110€ i could life with it. It would not ve an high end board etc..


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> I think asus should think about a new revision, to help the customers, get satisfied with their products ..


all the settings that were created by the calculator are now used by the motherboard manufacturers, they read and see. I very much hope that my words will also be heard and in 2019 we will see a really high-quality product. There is no hope for C7H or new revision, it's too late


----------



## skellattarr

i have 32gb of corsair vengeance rgb ram and im trying bios 3101 when i tried bios 3008 it was unstable it would crash with event bugcheck 1001 The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x0000000a (0x00000000000018e0, 0x0000000000000002, 0x0000000000000001, 0xfffff803ce67e028). A dump was saved in: C:\WINDOWS\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: e39d82cc-ca30-4b00-a0e5-dec69e3116c7.. I ran memtest64 and it had 8 errors in the first pass is it the bios or is my ram bad if i have the ram set to 2933mhz 15,17,17,17,35 it would crash after an hour but if i set the ram to 2800mhz it doesn't crash i just get the errors in memtest64.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Looks like it ?. If i buy a new system the platform will be tested bye another early adopters. Not me anymore first and last time 1100€ cpu,ram, Mainboard and a new psu (i killed mine).

I could easily stay on my i7 [email protected] the difference in games are marginal. I only play and watch movies and some office...


----------



## kaseki

FWIW, the comment at Post 1870 on the page linked below sheds a tad more light on seg-faulting (or not) in Windows. The implication is that "Kill-Ryzen" multiple gcc compiles under Windows Bash may not be the only susceptibility of Windows to this, er, inconvenience.

https://community.amd.com/thread/215773?start=1860&tstart=0

As previously noted, seg-faulting is not normally observed in Windows, or in most Linux applications, so proving that one's Ryzen 7 is deserving of an RMA using "Kill-Ryzen" and then following the RMA process needs to be traded against the inconvenience of the RMA process, in the context of the computer's normal use.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Stop wining about bad sensor readings please.
As Elmor explained...
There's a error-range from -44mV to +44mV. This equals to -0.044V to +0.044V

We know that the max voltage for DRAM is 1.5V.
If you make sure to not exceed setting a fixed voltage higher then 1.456V,.. even in worst case scenario... you should be fine i think.


----------



## FlanK3r

From my last benchmarking of Ryzen.
With new LN2 pot.



Chip worked OK, but best result was frozed in the final screen











Still I am fighting with cold issues of IMC. So next time focusing more at higher memory clocks at cold temps. CPU limit seems around the 5150-5170MHz (frozed screen)


----------



## BUFUMAN

I am not whining, their is a huge difference..... Stop saying that to customers who are not satisfied with their products, because of known issues.

As you recognize we have some people here who thinking about to buy this product. They should know what they get for the money!

PS: as i said before it's not only the DRAM voltage....


----------



## janice1234

O man, here we go again.

Its tiring keep reading about the same thing, can we put a stop to this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> I am not whining, their is a huge difference..... Stop saying that to customers who are not satisfied with their products, because of known issues.
> 
> As you recognize we have some people here who thinking about to buy this product. They should know what they get for the money!
> 
> PS: as i said before it's not only the DRAM voltage....


Elmor already post about issue of sensor/ voltage reading in first post.


----------



## Cata79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *janice1234*
> 
> O man, here we go again.
> 
> Its tiring keep reading about the same thing, can we put a stop to this?
> Elmor already post about issue of sensor/ voltage reading in first post.


And this helps a lot. THrowing a lot of money at some sub-par premium crap. I'm done with this pos. Ordered 8700k+asrock mobo. Asus? Never again. Merry Xmas and have fun tweaking this piece of **** mobo.


----------



## ph1ber

So the recommendation to run 3.8Ghz instead of trying for 3.9Ghz or higher seems to be true for my chip as well. When I was running 3.9GHz it needed 1.365 vcore which I guess is fine really but today I tested to see how low I could go on vcore with 3.8GHz and I'm down to 1.30v Vcore! I might even be able to go lower. Ran prime95 for hours and I've tested blender. CPU-Z reads 1.243 V for the CPU which seems low but it's stable. I'm running LLC level 2. I noticed my bus speed was always around 99.8MHz even with BCLK manually set to 100.0MHz so I thought I'd give it a bump to 100.2 and I'm thinking it's made a little difference actually. Didn't really want to mess with it since I'm running an NVME .m2 drive. When I ran Crystal Disk Mark there were some significant improvements in 4K read/write. Not really sure if the bump in BCLK had anything to do with it but it's improved since I started overclocking CPU and RAM.


----------



## janice1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> And this helps a lot. THrowing a lot of money at some sub-par premium crap. I'm done with this pos. Ordered 8700k+asrock mobo. Asus? Never again. Merry Xmas and have fun tweaking this piece of **** mobo.


Ok bye.


----------



## seansplayin

OMG yes!!!!! just flashed new bios 3101, selected DOCP settings 3200memory speed with default timings 16,18,18,18,36,54,75 on Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3200C16, increased soc to 1.05 and dram to 1.5v and system cold booted after being off for 10 minutes no problems. I couldn't resist so I returned memory values to "Auto" and selected 3333 memory strap, to my surprise the system posted but crashed loading desktop. Back into bios I increased SOC to 1.1v and to my surprise I'm not sitting at desktop while running 3333 memory speed.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



3333.JPG 46k .JPG file




I am not saying this is stable (almost guaranteed) and I realize the timing it choose are **** but this is huge, in the past I couldn't get above 3328 regardless the timings and voltage I threw at it. I'm not into territory previously occupied only by Samsung B-die using crappy hynix memory









will post back with stable lower timings and results

Ryzen 1800x on C6H


----------



## pez

Well car is fixed, so that meant I was able to run an 8 hour Memtest while the Mrs. and I was out. Memory seems stable at stock and that makes me happy! I'll test out the RAM calculator next and rinse and repeat with Memtest. Next up will be P95 + Unigine Heaven.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blair*
> 
> Hey, im running 4x8gb B-Die @ 3466 CL15 (dramcalc safe preset)
> 
> My chip seemingly has a hole for 3333mhz... I have posted my settings a few times over in 1usmus Dram calculator thread. Latest was a not long ago when i updated to 3008.
> Needing 1.4vcore for 3.7ghz seems way too high, have you ever tried going lower? A lot of 1700s are 3.8-3.9ghz stable at 1.35/1.375vcore (maybe you are really unlucky with silicon lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


It's very possible you're right. I was getting some crashes during gaming and the one time I happened to pay attention to the Q-Code, it was sitting on 8 upon the reboot. However, I didn't have my memory dialed in manually to SPD settings, nor did I have an LLC level set like I do now. Now that I know the memory is stable, I'm working on the CPU portion and then I'll move on to a complete blend type of test. From what I was observing prior, 1.35v + 3.7GHz was stable in P95 after 3-4 hours. However, I was still getting an occasional system crash while playing Killing Floor 2.

In all honesty, though, the system has been treating me very well and I have been running along with very minimal hitches (minimal hitches being my occasional crashing). I've still yet to 'miss' my 7700K or regret going to Ryzen.


----------



## porschedrifter

Is the latest version of ASUS ZenStates still 0.2.2?

Will this eventually be an official Asus utility?


----------



## CDub07

Should I be worried about the SOC voltage? Is that the same voltage that shouldn't go over 1.2V or is it the CPUVDDNB that Im thinking about. In BIOS I have it set to 1.15 but I not sure now which it corresponds to. I wont be running my PC a lot til I can find out the answer to this.


----------



## Ryoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDub07*
> 
> 
> 
> Should I be worried about the SOC voltage? Is that the same voltage that shouldn't go over 1.2V or is it the CPUVDDNB that Im thinking about. In BIOS I have it set to 1.15 but I not sure now which it corresponds to. I wont be running my PC a lot til I can find out the answer to this.


try using hwinfo to check it.


----------



## ToguroSR

Well i don't know what Magic AMD and Asus did with 3101 but i am finally fully stable with 3.9 Ghz on my R7 1700 and with 3466 (stilt's 3333 Mhz safe preset) so CL14 with pretty tight timings. This is so nice. Can't wait for Zen+ and Zen2.


----------



## lolerk52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> 3101 1T vs 2T works all fine


Your L2 latency appears to have dropped. It's usually in the 4ns range.


----------



## Crumpet58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph1ber*
> 
> What DRAM and SOC voltage? I'm also almost starting to think my Vcore affect the RAM stability. I'm made a little progress but I can't quite run your settings above yet but I can get pretty tight timings with 3333Mhz @ 1.4v with SOC at 1.1. Vcore 1.375


My RAM definitely runs more stable using higher vcore.


----------



## loganj

i there any way to disable HPET from bios on C6H?
I've read somewhere that by modifying the BCLK will disable HPET but i have no idea if its true.
The reason i need to know this is becuase im having stuttering every 1-2 seconds in a game (dx9) in w7/w8.1 but no problem in w10. None of them had HPET enabled from bcdedit.
I even try to enable HPET with bdcedit but i had same results in w7/w8.1. I just realize i never tried to enable it on w10.

I have no clue why only w10 works ok but i know for sure that my previous system with i5-3570k had no problem with this game on w8.1. everything from the old system has been moved to the new one execept memory/mb/cpu (obviously). so the rest of the hardware is the same.

Now, as a big noob on the overclocking side (too) i've tried to play a tiny bit with my cpu (1700x) accordingly to https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBmVf0S4UDs
i've set the DOCP standard (bclk 100) to get my poor memories to 2933 (f4-3000c14d-32gtzr)
ive change the multipler from auto to 35
added an offset 0.0125 to cpu
i've disable core boost
i've added LLC profile 1 and enabled C states.

HWINFO shows CPU Core Voltage 1.312 on CPU-Z stress test
The bios had vcore auto with ~1.35 and i even added the 0.0125 offset.
The temperature (Tdie) shows 64 max and right now is 63.5 (the test is still running since 10-20 mins ago). im using air cooling.

I'm on bios 3101.

I don't have the 4 pin connector for extra power supply on my power source.

Now with all that info and keep in mind that i dont want to increase electricity bill too much









Is this ok?
Should i remove the offset/LLC?
What temps should be acceptable for long runs?
with no overclock i think my temp was around 50-55 with CPU-Z stress test. i don't remember exactly
Probably i should just stop all this play and leave it at stock speeds









I've noticed a difference between bios 1701 and 3101 while playing with this tiny overclock
In 1701 the frequency was always at max speed but the voltage did drop down to 0.4 on all cores when it was on idle. i didnt look at same cpu. it seems strange to me
In 3101 the frequency varies with the load of the cpu and it keeps doing so even if i disable Global C states. but this also seems strange. i thought C state was the one responsible for adjusting the frequency base on the cpu load


----------



## ruinerofnull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> We've got a test BIOS on AGESA 1.1.0.0 if anyone wants to try it. It does not fix anything AFAIK, just updated to latest version. Might come with additional problems. Only flash it if you've got the time and interest.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/aix1a4sqgyz3qav/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3101.zip
> 
> SHA256 4966f4adbf3d17ef08862ea203033907fae3fc0e3630ba3c5283e29694bdffbc


First time posting...

I just tried these tonight. I was able to finally get all RAM to run at 3200mhz. I am running 4 sticks of Corsair - Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3200 Memory (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16).

Also the windows 10 bug, that didn't show the right CPU speed is fixed, Mine shows the proper speed.

Edit: But I am having memory issue, Windows Memory Manager closed windows and a blue screen. Ran memtestx86 while using the bios, and had a total of 144 errors, when using latest official 0 errors.


----------



## boostedabarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruinerofnull*
> 
> First time posting...
> 
> I just tried these tonight. I was able to finally get all RAM to run at 3200mhz. I am running 4 sticks of Corsair - Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3200 Memory (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16).
> 
> Also the windows 10 bug, that didn't show the right CPU speed is fixed, Mine shows the proper speed.
> 
> Edit: But I am having memory issue, Windows Memory Manager closed windows and a blue screen. Ran memtestx86 while using the bios, and had a total of 144 errors, when using latest official 0 errors.


SOC 1.125
DDR Boot Voltage: 1.4v
DDR Voltage 1.4V

Timings:

3200Mhz Strap

16-18-18-18-38-75

Everything else on AUTO, CMDRATE: 2T to start (try 1T later).

If not, do yourself a favor. Sell that Hynix RAM, buy Samsung B. Die and save the headache. I tried for months and those settings worked for me on my 2x8gb kit. YMMV but I swapped mine out for Trident Z 3200MHZ C14. 100% no issues. 100% no trouble. Set it and forget it.


----------



## beardlessduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porschedrifter*
> 
> Is the latest version of ASUS ZenStates still 0.2.2?
> 
> Will this eventually be an official Asus utility?


The newest version I could find was 0.2.2. I decided to give Zenstates a try with the new 3101 BIOS, and using 1usmus's calculator I had no problems getting to 3950MHz @ < 1.4V with my RAM (4x 8GB) at 3466 MHz. My RAM is running at a lower voltage than the previous beta BIOS too!

Thanks elmor and 1usmus!

https://i.imgur.com/Fvnc5rO.png /


----------



## AmxdPt

Well, this is the best I can do with my setup:

1800x @ 4.0 1.3875v llc3
GSkill Trident Z RGB 3600cl16 @ 3333cl14 1.36v



Any tips on further improvement?
Here's a pic











Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Happy Holy Days for everyOne


----------



## Disassociative

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loganj*
> 
> i there any way to disable HPET from bios on C6H?
> I've read somewhere that by modifying the BCLK will disable HPET but i have no idea if its true.


I'm just curious now if that's the case because I have my BCLK manually set to 100 because it seems to default to 99.8 for me.


----------



## loganj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disassociative*
> 
> I'm just curious now if that's the case because I have my BCLK manually set to 100 because it seems to default to 99.8 for me.


well for me if i set it to 100 i'll get 99.8 in windows so probably will not change anything. But as i said i have no clue if that works.
I wonder if there is a way to test if HPET is on or off


----------



## gupsterg

No option in UEFI for HPET off. Use bcdedit command in OS if required.

Changing BCLK does not disable HPET if you have enabled in OS. Readings of BCLK are differing to set as Ryzen has no HW to support accurate read back of it. You'll find info relating to this within this thread and OP of Ryzen thread in my signature.


----------



## ph1ber

I tried the 3101 bios and for me it didn't seem to have any impact one way or the other. I'm still hitting a wall at 3466. I can boot with even 3600MHz RAM and run bechmarks but as soon as I start memtest64 it fails straight away. Tried to get 3466 stable yesterday and wasn't successful. I'm starting to get some really great timings on 3333Mhz though(did with 3008 as well) at SOC: 1.05V, DRAM: 1.415V. I don't really like having my DRAM voltage above 1.4 for some reason but tightening down all the sub timings seems to require it. Two of my primary timings are down to 13 now so it's getting pretty good.


----------



## AmxdPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph1ber*
> 
> I tried the 3101 bios and for me it didn't seem to have any impact one way or the other. I'm still hitting a wall at 3466. I can boot with even 3600MHz RAM and run bechmarks but as soon as I start memtest64 it fails straight away. Tried to get 3466 stable yesterday and wasn't successful. I'm starting to get some really great timings on 3333Mhz though(did with 3008 as well) at SOC: 1.05V, DRAM: 1.415V. I don't really like having my DRAM voltage above 1.4 for some reason but tightening down all the sub timings seems to require it. Two of my primary timings are down to 13 now so it's getting pretty good.


Samsung B-die?

Try my RAM settings for 3333









1.36v and the timmimgs on my previous post


----------



## zulex

Is it true that 3466MHZ CL14 is better than 3600MHZ CL16?


----------



## HiGhEnDcZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> Is it true that 3466MHZ CL14 is better than 3600MHZ CL16?


3466 VLL is better than 3600









DDR4-3466 "tuned" settings: tCL = 14, tRCDR/W = 14, tRP = 14, tRAS = 28, ProcODT = 60Ω, CR = 1T, GDM = Disabled, BGS = Disabled

https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/07/14/memory-oc-showdown-frequency-vs-memory-timings


----------



## Disassociative

How about 3466CL15? Haha seems to be my sweet spot - 15-15-15-15-30-54


----------



## ph1ber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> Samsung B-die?
> 
> Try my RAM settings for 3333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.36v and the timmimgs on my previous post


I'll try them and compare performance. I'm running pretty tight timings right now that require more dram voltage. Will post screenshot when stable.

I'm running b-die. The G.skill 3600cl15 kit.


----------



## GraveNoX

On 0020 I was stable at 3200 "safe", on 3008 not anymore. But it's stable at 3466 preset on 3008. How this is possible, i have no clue. I never been stable at 3466. Also running 1.465 on DRAM, GMD on.


----------



## harrysun

Holiday time is test time 

Fighting with stabilizing 2x16GB 2R (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ) @3333MT/s CL14-14-14-28-44 1T 1.390V. OCCT/IBT AVX/GSAT/HciMemTestPro 500+%/AIDA64 (all 8+h) were successful but Prime95 failed after 5+h









Is it right, that testing different CLOD_VDDP values can be a solution? (Settings in the signature)


----------



## ph1ber

Bios: 3101

Vcore:1.31V
DRAM: 1.415V
SOC: 1.05V
BCLK: 100.2MHz
SOC LLC level 2
CPU LLC level 2

Ryzen [email protected]

Ok so I thought there was no difference between 3008 and 3101 bios but like others have said it is actually smoother in windows. I have now also surpassed my previous 3333MHz timings. I don't know what is considered good or even if my quest for super low timings is even worth it but in the few benchmarks I've run I do see a pretty reasonable boost.

tRFC seems to have pretty nice impact on performance even going from 245 to 240 I saw ~700MB/s increase in read speed in AIDA64 and latency is like 67 micro seconds.



Haha doh'! MemTest64 just crashed after 1.5 hours something as writing this post..any tips on what to change?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> Holiday time is test time
> 
> Fighting with stabilizing 2x16GB 2R (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ) @3333MT/s CL14-14-14-28-44 1T 1.390V. OCCT/IBT AVX/GSAT/HciMemTestPro 500+%/AIDA64 (all 8+h) were successful but Prime95 failed after 5+h
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it right, that testing different CLDO_VDDP values can be a solution? (Settings in the signature)


IMO changes to CLDO_VDDP wouldn't help based on what previous testing has passed. I reckon ProcODT / CAD Bus / SOC / VDIMM maybe what needs to be tweaked.


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph1ber*
> 
> Bios: 3101
> Haha doh'! MemTest64 just crashed after 1.5 hours something as writing this post..any tips on what to change?


Welcome in the club of endless hours of testing. It would be helpful to find a decription of your rig in the signature, includng the whole BIOS settings and a Thaiphoon Burner Freeware Version Download screenshot.


----------



## ph1ber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> Welcome in the club of endless hours of testing. It would be helpful to find a decription of your rig in the signature, includng the whole BIOS settings and a Thaiphoon Burner Freeware Version Download screenshot.


In Thaiphoon burner are you thinking about the XMP Parameters report page in ns? Sorry not too familiar with the programs capabilities have only used it for the ram calculator progam.


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph1ber*
> 
> In Thaiphoon burner are you thinking about the XMP Parameters report page in ns? Sorry not too familiar with the programs capabilities have only used it for the ram calculator progam.


This screenshot:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> I'm using G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 2x16GB (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ):
> 
> (Created with Thaiphoon Burner Freeware Version Download)


Save also your settings (*_settings.txt file) in BIOS and make them public here.


----------



## LicSqualo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> IMO changes to CLDO_VDDP wouldn't help based on what previous testing has passed. I reckon ProcODT / CAD Bus / SOC / VDIMM maybe what needs to be tweaked.










Thank you for remember me this!








I lost my personal battle with 3600 Mhz ram with bios 3101.








I consider my self as a bit over a noob overclocker.







I'm trying simple touching the most elemental values, one for time and see the results in windows.








As write before, this bios version allow me to boot in windows with 3600 Mhz clock without problems. The system is a bit benchable but unstable for my personal criteria, ram and related is the principal cause for now.
But I haven't tried PROCODT, I've to learn how to change this parameter, I will search in this thread.
CAD Bus settings I've tried starting from 1usmus suggestions and I've also tried my "personal suggestions" changes until 40 Ohm, nothing, don't change my unstability with this frequency.
Vsoc and Vdimm don't seems have a so big impact raising values (so I've decided to maintain a low level of voltage), testing with MemTest DanWang and measuring the time to the first error and the successives.

Now I'm at 3466 with 14-13-13-26-40, not bad. Stable and fast as previous bios versions.












I'm surrender







, is Christmas time and I'm italian...

















HAPPY CHRISTMAS TO YOU
(love and peace for all the people and please Humans,
stop to destroy our Earth! ground and life,
we don't have another chance)
God, please, help us to save us.
... is too late to don't do nothing...


----------



## hurricane28

It seems that this crappy Asus Aura Software is still not fixed...

When i try to run it i keep getting unable to obtain device information...re-installed did everything but this software simply wil not run on my system..

More people having problems like this?


----------



## gupsterg

@LicSqualo

Merry Christmas







.

3466MHz C14 is mighty nice IMO







. I have had 3600MHz bench stable in the past but it does seem that 3466MHz is about the best current gen will do. Here's to looking forward to the new year and what it may bring for AM4!







. So it may indeed be a happy new year!







.


----------



## hurricane28

Merry Christmas everyone!

I toast on a year full of Ryzen goodness, higher clocks and higher RAM speeds


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @LicSqualo
> 
> Merry Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 3466MHz C14 is mighty nice IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have had 3600MHz bench stable in the past but it does seem that 3466MHz is about the best current gen will do. Here's to looking forward to the new year and what it may bring for AM4!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So it may indeed be a happy new year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


For myself 3101 seems have worse termination problems at 3466 then 3008, back to running the fastest 3333 timings for my kit of 4x8gb sticks per the calculator. ?% solid.

Also merry holidays of gifting and receiving aka the xmas's to all (tis all I celebrate out of all this hoopla)


----------



## HiGhEnDcZ

Hello, I needed to advise the system. After 30 minutes of playing "BF1" the game falls into windows with the head program stopped working. My settings are 3466Mhz VLL.

- R7 1700
- ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO
- G.Skill Trident Z RGB 16GB DDR4 3600MHz (F4-3600C16D-16GTZR)

Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [38.00]
Performance Bias [none]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3466MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Enabled]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
- CPU Core Voltage Override [1.31875]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.15]
DRAM Voltage [1.41500]
1.8V PLL Voltage [1.8]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
Trc_SM [48]
ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Enable]
Bank Group Swap [Disabled]
VTTDDR Voltage [0.7062]
VPP_MEM Voltage [2.5000]
VDDP Voltage [0.85500]
VDDP Standby Voltage [0.85500]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
CPU Current Capability [130%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
CPU Voltage Frequency [300]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
Manual Adjustment [Regular]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
VDDSOC Current Capability [120%]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
DRAM Current Capability [120%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.41500]


----------



## datspike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiGhEnDcZ*
> 
> My settings are 3466Mhz VLL.


Check your memory temperature while playing. If it goes up to 52C that can be a reason why you're getting crashes.


----------



## HiGhEnDcZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datspike*
> 
> Check your memory temperature while playing. If it goes up to 52C that can be a reason why you're getting crashes.


Thank you for the tip I'm going to turn on HWiNFO64 and let me know.







Crash 13 minut whats wrong


----------



## ph1ber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> This screenshot:
> Save also your settings (*_settings.txt file) in BIOS and make them public here.




So with the following settings I'm stable for about 1.5 hours in MemTest64 then I get an error. The question is what I should do about it. The frustrating thing I've noticed with overclocking is that if you want to do it right you basically have to only change one thing and them do a 8 to 24 hour test before moving on







From the testing I've done it seems like there is some voltage or timing that I've missed. I have to use so much DRAM voltage.


Spoiler: Bios settings



[2017/12/24 20:15:11]
Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P. Standard]
D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3603 15-15-15-35-1.35V]
BCLK Frequency [100.2000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [38.00]
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3339MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
- CPU Core Voltage Override [1.31250]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.05000]
DRAM Voltage [1.41500]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [13]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [13]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [16]
Trc [40]
TrrdS [4]
TrrdL [4]
Tfaw [16]
TwtrS [4]
TwtrL [8]
Twr [10]
Trcpage [Auto]
TrdrdScl [2]
TwrwrScl [2]
Trfc [240]
Trfc2 [Auto]
Trfc4 [Auto]
Tcwl [14]
Trtp [10]
Trdwr [8]
Twrrd [2]
TwrwrSc [1]
TwrwrSd [6]
TwrwrDd [6]
TrdrdSc [1]
TrdrdSd [2]
TrdrdDd [2]
Tcke [1]
ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Auto]
RttNom [RZQ/7]
RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
RttPark [RZQ/5]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CLDO VDDP voltage [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
CPU Current Capability [110%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
CPU Voltage Frequency [300]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
DRAM Current Capability [110%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.41500]
Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Auto]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Enabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 0 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 1 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 2 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 3 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 4 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 5 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 6 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 7 Enable [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
When system is in working state [On]
In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [INTEL SSDSC2CW120A3]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
Generic Ultra HS-SD/MMC [Auto]
USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Auto]
USB3_6 [Auto]
USB3_7 [Auto]
USB3_8 [Auto]
USB3_9 [Auto]
USB3_10 [Auto]
USB2_11 [Auto]
USB2_12 [Auto]
USB2_13 [Auto]
USB2_14 [Auto]
USB_15 [Auto]
USB_16 [Auto]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Auto]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 4 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 5 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 2 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 3 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Auto]
POST Delay Time [3 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [2]
Profile Name [3333MHzExtreme]
Save to Profile [3]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


----------



## CDub07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryoz*
> 
> try using hwinfo to check it.


+ Rep



Im guessing AIDA64 doesn't pull from the Asus EC Sensor and that why I was getting what I was seeing maybe. After HWInfo used the sensor AIDA64 started showing again correctly.Everything is good to go. Also Im beginning to wonder how all these ppl with R7 1700 are hitting 4.0GHz. I can get my Windows loaded & testing but it always comes back with a hardware error(I went up to 1.45V). Is it truly possible or is there alot of unstable computers posting here. I have seen some 1800X but I know even those aren't a guarantee


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDub07*
> 
> + Rep
> 
> 
> 
> Im guessing AIDA64 doesn't pull from the Asus EC Sensor and that why I was getting what I was seeing maybe. After HWInfo used the sensor AIDA64 started showing again correctly.Everything is good to go. Also Im beginning to wonder how all these ppl with R7 1700 are hitting 4.0GHz. I can get my Windows loaded & testing but it always comes back with a hardware error(I went up to 1.45V). Is it truly possible or is there alot of unstable computers posting here. I have seen some 1800X but I know even those aren't a guarantee


What were you seeing before than?

Yes it does.. I have a lot of problems with Aida64 because of this EC sensor. When i open the program my EC sensor register gets corrupted or something and my fans start to spin at 100% and won't slow down.
Also weird temp and voltage readings.

If i were you i would stick with only one monitor software instead of 2, if you do readings can get off and weird things can happen and it can also cause instability on some systems.
Hardwareinfo64 is the best program i ever used and it updates frequently.


----------



## Jackalito

I haven't been active (as in writing) around here as of late, but I keep reading you all everyday.
I just wanted to take the time to say a BIG THANK YOU for each and every one of you who is helping broaden our knowledge of the platform and for helping one another keep testing their limits.

Happy Holidays to everyone!


----------



## 1usmus

*DUAL RANK 3200 CL12*












to be honest I expected much better results


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *DUAL RANK 3200 CL12*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to be honest I expected much better results


can you set your rams at 3200 CL12 with 1T?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> I toast on a year full of Ryzen goodness, higher clocks and higher RAM speeds


+1
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> For myself 3101 seems have worse termination problems at 3466 then 3008, back to running the fastest 3333 timings for my kit of 4x8gb sticks per the calculator. ?% solid.
> 
> Also merry holidays of gifting and receiving aka the xmas's to all (tis all I celebrate out of all this hoopla)


4x8GB @ 3466Mhz with tight timings is damn good IMO, enjoy







.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> It seems that this crappy Asus Aura Software is still not fixed...
> 
> When i try to run it i keep getting unable to obtain device information...re-installed did everything but this software simply wil not run on my system..
> 
> More people having problems like this?


Me!! same problem, MoBO out of the box and that thing only works one time, at least I could change the Rainbow to solid color and deactivate the leds on shutdown state.


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph1ber*
> 
> 
> 
> So with the following settings I'm stable for about 1.5 hours in MemTest64 then I get an error. The question is what I should do about it. The frustrating thing I've noticed with overclocking is that if you want to do it right you basically have to only change one thing and them do a 8 to 24 hour test before moving on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the testing I've done it seems like there is some voltage or timing that I've missed. I have to use so much DRAM voltage.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bios settings
> 
> 
> 
> [2017/12/24 20:15:11]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P. Standard]
> D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3603 15-15-15-35-1.35V]
> BCLK Frequency [100.2000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [38.00]
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3339MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
> - CPU Core Voltage Override [1.31250]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.05000]
> DRAM Voltage [1.41500]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [13]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [13]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [16]
> Trc [40]
> TrrdS [4]
> TrrdL [4]
> Tfaw [16]
> TwtrS [4]
> TwtrL [8]
> Twr [10]
> Trcpage [Auto]
> TrdrdScl [2]
> TwrwrScl [2]
> Trfc [240]
> Trfc2 [Auto]
> Trfc4 [Auto]
> Tcwl [14]
> Trtp [10]
> Trdwr [8]
> Twrrd [2]
> TwrwrSc [1]
> TwrwrSd [6]
> TwrwrDd [6]
> TrdrdSc [1]
> TrdrdSd [2]
> TrdrdDd [2]
> Tcke [1]
> ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
> Power Down Enable [Auto]
> RttNom [RZQ/7]
> RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
> RttPark [RZQ/5]
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
> VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [Auto]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Auto]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CLDO VDDP voltage [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
> CPU Current Capability [110%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> CPU Voltage Frequency [300]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
> DRAM Current Capability [110%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.41500]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Auto]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 0 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 1 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 2 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 3 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 4 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 5 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 6 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 7 Enable [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Enabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> When system is in working state [On]
> In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [INTEL SSDSC2CW120A3]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> Generic Ultra HS-SD/MMC [Auto]
> USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Auto]
> USB3_6 [Auto]
> USB3_7 [Auto]
> USB3_8 [Auto]
> USB3_9 [Auto]
> USB3_10 [Auto]
> USB2_11 [Auto]
> USB2_12 [Auto]
> USB2_13 [Auto]
> USB2_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> USB_16 [Auto]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
> CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
> W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Auto]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 4 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 5 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Auto]
> POST Delay Time [3 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [2]
> Profile Name [3333MHzExtreme]
> Save to Profile [3]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


Because VTTDDR Voltage is set to Auto and should be 0,5*DRAM Voltage I would like to forward you to

Ryzen DRAM Calculator (credits to @1usmus)
Ryzen Essential Info with link to owners info DB (credits to @gupsterg)
Try the Ryzen DRAM Calculator and read first post from @gupsterg


----------



## RS87

Merry xmas ryzen owners!!

A pic of C6H with a xmas hat would be nice Raja but that might tip some of these jolly folks over the edge..... seasons greetings to all


----------



## Cpt Phasma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Merry xmas ryzen owners!!
> 
> A pic of C6H with a xmas hat would be nice Raja but that might tip some of these jolly folks over the edge..... seasons greatings to all


Haha. It's funny but...I actually wouldn't mind seeing that lol.

And Merry Christmas to everyone. Let's hope 2018 is loaded with more AMD/Ryzen goodness!


----------



## Ryoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDub07*
> 
> + Rep
> 
> 
> 
> Im guessing AIDA64 doesn't pull from the Asus EC Sensor and that why I was getting what I was seeing maybe. After HWInfo used the sensor AIDA64 started showing again correctly.Everything is good to go. Also Im beginning to wonder how all these ppl with R7 1700 are hitting 4.0GHz. I can get my Windows loaded & testing but it always comes back with a hardware error(I went up to 1.45V). Is it truly possible or is there alot of unstable computers posting here. I have seen some 1800X but I know even those aren't a guarantee


If possible, don't open / use more than one monitoring tools at a time. Because these program are concurrent accessing the sensor and this may lead to sensor corruption or other related issue.

But I think hwinfo already solve this issue. Not sure about Aida, as I am not using it.

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryoz*
> 
> If possible, don't open / use more than one monitoring tools at a time. Because these program are concurrent accessing the sensor and this may lead to sensor corruption or other related issue.
> 
> But I think hwinfo already solve this issue. Not sure about Aida, as I am not using it.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all.


That is correct. Hardwareinfo64 has a workaround but Aida64 not yet i think.

And if you use more than one program the problem can still occur due to too many draw calls which causes the sensor to overload and report garbage.


----------



## gagac1971

hello to all here....soooo i have ryzen 1800x whit asus crosshair 6 hero...bios that i am using is 3008 version which is the latest one...
memory is g skill F-4 2800C 15Q-32 GVR using now standard DOCP mode 2800 mhz...
can somebody help me in how to overclock and what timings to use?original timings are 15 15 15 35 1.25V...
i can overclock up to 2933 mhz just rising voltage up to 1.35V but i am sure that i can push even further...
need your help so much...
thank you in advance...


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hello to all here....soooo i have ryzen 1800x whit asus crosshair 6 hero...bios that i am using is 3008 version which is the latest one...
> memory is g skill F-4 2800C 15Q-32 GVR using now standard DOCP mode 2800 mhz...
> can somebody help me in how to overclock and what timings to use?original timings are 15 15 15 35 1.25V...
> i can overclock up to 2933 mhz just rising voltage up to 1.35V but i am sure that i can push even further...
> need your help so much...
> thank you in advance...


Good starting points are

Ryzen DRAM Calculator by @1usmus: Read post #1, install and start software and create your initial individual profile for testing
Ryzen Essential Info with link to owners info DB by @gupsterg: Read post #1 about configuration and testing
AM4 Ryzen Memory Stability Thread by @Silent Scone: Search for people having your RAM sticks; share your expirience
Continue with

Post information about your sticks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> I'm using G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 2x16GB (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ):
> 
> (Created with Thaiphoon Burner Freeware Version Download)



Save also your settings (*_settings.txt file) in BIOS and make them public here.
Update your signature with these information (link to one post in the forum to all information in place)


----------



## bigfootnz

I need advice/help with P-state OC. At the moment I'm using P-state OC but I've modified FID and VID in BIOS and everything is working correctly as you can see in images. On load CPU is running [email protected] and in idle [email protected] Reason why I've modified also FID in BIOS as my CPU need only 1.3V for 3.9GHz. When I've tried to use negative Vcore offset it didn't work. Doesn't matter what voltage I was entering, of course with - sign, voltage never dropped below 1.35V.
My question is, I'm missing something as everybody is still saying that if I modified VID Win in idle will not drop voltage or P-state OC will not work at all. But in my case everything is working OK.


----------



## 1usmus

*@elmor please tell me what does the "DRAM R TUNE" setting do?*


----------



## ph1ber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*


I've already tried this. It makes no difference. MemTest64 crashes on the exact same loop even. On auto it defaults to this voltage anyway


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Merry Xmas to you all


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph1ber*
> 
> I've already tried this. It makes no difference. MemTest64 crashes on the exact same loop even. On auto it defaults to this voltage anyway


I would stabilise the RAM first before OCing the CPU. The other way around is not recommended/more time consuming.


----------



## loganj

Ok i'm getting crazy with this game
Here is a graphic i put together from msi afterburner


As you can see the cpu clock (that 1st table) is smooth in w10 but in w7 it completely crazy..
This chart in w7 is made with amd balanced exported from w10 and imported in w7. i've tried also high performance (not in the chart) but the game was just as bad.
The chart below is just my frametime.
I get headache when i'm trying to play the game in w7. after the test in w7 i switch to w10. i felt like i was floating with my chair...thats how bad the game works in w7.

So question: how can i fix that crazy clock speed when i play that game in w7?
The game is guildwars 2. the test was done in same area. just moving around in same place.


----------



## Ryoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loganj*
> 
> Ok i'm getting crazy with this game
> Here is a graphic i put together from msi afterburner
> 
> 
> As you can see the cpu clock (that 1st table) is smooth in w10 but in w7 it completely crazy..
> This chart in w7 is made with amd balanced exported from w10 and imported in w7. i've tried also high performance (not in the chart) but the game was just as bad.
> The chart below is just my frametime.
> I get headache when i'm trying to play the game in w7. after the test in w7 i switch to w10. i felt like i was floating with my chair...thats how bad the game works in w7.
> 
> So question: how can i fix that crazy clock speed when i play that game in w7?
> The game is guildwars 2. the test was done in same area. just moving around in same place.


Windows 7 is not optimized for Ryzen.


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS87*
> 
> Merry xmas ryzen owners!!
> 
> A pic of C6H with a xmas hat would be nice Raja but that might tip some of these jolly folks over the edge..... seasons greatings to all


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt Phasma*
> 
> Haha. It's funny but...I actually wouldn't mind seeing that lol.
> 
> And Merry Christmas to everyone. Let's hope 2018 is loaded with more AMD/Ryzen goodness!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Merry Xmas to you all


Happy holidays to everyone!


----------



## loganj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryoz*
> 
> Windows 7 is not optimized for Ryzen.


I thought that w7 was much better than w10 at gaming (at least that what was people use to say when ryzen arrived). well i didnt expect it to be much better than w10. but that clock speed is a mess.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disassociative*
> 
> I have this issue too, mentioned it a few times and it seemingly was ignored. I think it's been a problem for 0020, 3008 and 3101 now and it's annoying as hell.
> Also to the person who basically said it doesn't matter - I'm sorry but I would like to be able to use a fundemental feature of Windows that should just work.


And it's not like Ryzen came out a few weeks ago either. Everyone should expect these type of bugs to be a thing of a past, but unfortunately that's not the current reality for X370 platform still. On the contrary, it appears the issues are spiraling out of control with each and most up to date Bios. This is what happens when AMD asked Microsoft to get involved with their Ryzen power plan and god know what else. This is why we are seeing issues with voltages, multiplier, clock speed anomalies across the board.

With this current 3008 bios I no longer feel confident OC'ing my 1800x to 3.9Ghz because of the Win10 speed/performance degradation if/when my CPU comes out of Sleep. This doesn't happen when Bios is set to DefaultAuto without any OC. Something def. changed in the way the CPU functions with this new bios. For example, now when I'm benching my CPU using CPU-Z with stock bios settings, my single thread core performance is actually higher versus when I had it OC to 3.9Ghz. This is because CPU-Z is actually using up to 4.1Ghz for a single thread run. Of course multi-thread is stuck at 3.7Ghz and benches reflect that so that's okay. I know for a fact when I was still using 1701 Bios, my single Thread score was not hitting 453 points when/if my bios is set to Stock/Default. The funny thing is CPU-Z actually shows you what the reference 1800x should be outputting, which is 400 points on a single thread run. I'm hitting 450+ points STOCK!!!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I haven't tried the P-State OC to find out if the win10 Mhz clock degradation & performance is also affected. I'll try that later this week.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Disassociative*
> 
> I have this issue too, mentioned it a few times and it seemingly was ignored. I think it's been a problem for 0020, 3008 and 3101 now and it's annoying as hell.
> Also to the person who basically said it doesn't matter - I'm sorry but I would like to be able to use a fundemental feature of Windows that should just work.
> 
> 
> 
> And it's not like Ryzen came out a few weeks ago either. Everyone should expect these type of bugs to be a thing of a past, but unfortunately that's not the current reality for X370 platform still. On the contrary, it appears the issues are spiraling out of control with each and most up to date Bios. This is what happens when AMD asked Microsoft to get involved with their Ryzen power plan and god know what else. This is why we are seeing issues with voltages, multiplier, clock speed anomalies across the board.
> 
> With this current 3008 bios I no longer feel confident OC'ing my 1800x to 3.9Ghz because of the Win10 speed/performance degradation if/when my CPU comes out of Sleep. This doesn't happen when Bios is set to DefaultAuto without any OC. Something def. changed in the way the CPU functions with this new bios. For example, now when I'm benching my CPU using CPU-Z with stock bios settings, my single thread core performance is actually higher versus when I had it OC to 3.9Ghz. This is because CPU-Z is actually using up to 4.1Ghz for a single thread run. Of course multi-thread is stuck at 3.7Ghz and benches reflect that so that's okay. I know for a fact when I was still using 1701 Bios, my single Thread score was not hitting 453 points when/if my bios is set to Stock/Default. The funny thing is CPU-Z actually shows you what the reference 1800x should be outputting, which is 400 points on a single thread run. I'm hitting 450+ points STOCK!!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't tried the P-State OC to find out if the win10 Mhz clock degradation & performance is also affected. I'll try that later this week.
Click to expand...

What?
That's actualy worse results then, compared to my 1700X @ static 4Ghz CPUoc and 3466MT/s

I'm still on bios 1501 though and not using P-states or C-states


----------



## hurricane28

Here's mine:

https://valid.x86.fr/regwhn


----------



## loganj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryoz*
> 
> Windows 7 is not optimized for Ryzen.


Well i've done more tests
Turns out that performance power plan (with all cores unparked) keeps cpu at max speed but the game still acts like crap.
Another difference ive noticed is clock speed of gpu. in w7 on this game has lots of ups and downs.

Then i've tired D3 and that games is perfect. GPU clock is almost flat line except a few occasions. It even felt smoother than it is on w10. probably i've watch too much time that crap performance of gw2









Edit: Im so noob







. The graphic that had ups and downs are for GPU Power and correspond with every spike in Frametime


----------



## LightningManGTS

So apparently my board refuses to load to the bios or anything for the matter. It stuck loop back to start code 08 after hitting q code 39. Anyone have any idea? I've tried flashing back to 3008 and 0020 so far with no luck. I remember Someone saying they managed to fix it by loading the original board bios?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> So apparently my board refuses to load to the bios or anything for the matter. It stuck loop back to start code 08 after hitting q code 39. Anyone have any idea? I've tried flashing back to 3008 and 0020 so far with no luck. I remember Someone saying they managed to fix it by loading the original board bios?


That is correct.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> That is correct.


Applying that I tried using 0096 which has the 312 ec microcode and it has seem to done something that being being stuck at q code 94 without any video output instead if just looping. I'll report back if and when I resolve this


----------



## Syldon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> So apparently my board refuses to load to the bios or anything for the matter. It stuck loop back to start code 08 after hitting q code 39. Anyone have any idea? I've tried flashing back to 3008 and 0020 so far with no luck. I remember Someone saying they managed to fix it by loading the original board bios?


There is ton of quotes on here telling you not to use early revisions of the bios. Any revision prior to 0902 has a chance to brick your board.

The process for a bad bios revision is to clear the old revision to defaults.

Try removing the Cmos battery and unplugging the system from the wall for 5 minutes. Then use the flashback method to redo the bios revision.

If this fails then remove the battery and the *CPU chip* again for 5 mins, then use the flashback method again without the CPU chip installed. If this still fails then RMA the board.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> What?
> That's actualy worse results then, compared to my 1700X @ static 4Ghz CPUoc and 3466MT/s
> 
> I'm still on bios 1501 though and not using P-states or C-states


I probably should have been more specific. What I posted was a screenshot of my 1800x running all default or Load optimized defaults in bios. Meaning that even my G.Skill 3200Mhz flareX was benched @2400Mhz rather than 3200Mhz. Of course my multi thread performance is that low because it is really only running 3.7Ghz with core boost, while the single core performance @4.0 or 4.1Ghz (doesn't always shoot up that high with XFR) explains why it is higher than my OC setup I was using.

I was just showing off how messed up my manual OC is now @3.9Ghz & 3333Mhz on Ram when my PC awakens from Sleep mode. I also noticed when OC 3.9Ghz using manual settings with a multi of 39x after waking the PC game such as BF4 and BF1 I'm getting this really nasty frame stutter.

I'm very disappointing at this point. So far everything is pointing towards this 3008 bios. I would've noticed this in 1701 bcuz i always put my PC to sleep when I'm not using and go str to playing games after it. This is unacceptable by Asus. Something is broken in this bios and I can't figure out what that is. I can't figure out why my CPU frequency gets totally messed up when putting my Win 10 to sleep. It wakes up like a dumb drunk.

I saved my screen shots of what happens when my system is OC using manual settings in bios @3.9Ghz & 3333Mhz on Ram while coming out of Sleep mode via Win 10.

Before Sleep:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





After Sleep:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







As you can see, my OC gets totally messed up and performance is degraded and games play like $hit.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/regwhn


Sweet single core performance there on that 1600. Curious, is your 3466Mhz on them Flares stable? If so, how much voltage r u throwing at them?


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syldon*
> 
> There is ton of quotes on here telling you not to use early revisions of the bios. Any revision prior to 0902 has a chance to brick your board.
> 
> The process for a bad bios revision is to clear the old revision to defaults.
> 
> Try removing the Cmos battery and unplugging the system from the wall for 5 minutes. Then use the flashback method to redo the bios revision.
> 
> If this fails then remove the battery and the *CPU chip* again for 5 mins, then use the flashback method again without the CPU chip installed. If this still fails then RMA the board.


Hence why I'm trying to use 0096 or 0902 to hopefully resolve the matter like i said loading either of this has me stuck at code 94 and loading back to 1701+ gets me stuck in that q code loop. Now why would pulling the cpu on top of the cmos battery do anything? It really should only wipe if the cmos battery is pulled as I fail to see what the cpu has to do with anything here. To clarify what happened I tried to load a ufei launch code on my USB drive while boot mode was in the windows configuration to see if I could lunch it without switching to other is more any everything broke it got stuck looping like it's been


----------



## Amir007

Bummer!
Even with P-state set to 9C to achieve 3.9Ghz like my previous manual OC, I'm still getting the same Win 10 Mhz/Freq deterioration, along with performance decrease in Cinebench and CPU-Z cpu bench after reviving my rig from Sleep mode. I guess I have no choice but to put everything back to Optimized Defaults. This is the only time I'm not seeing Mhz/performance decrease after waking up my system.

Also, just an FYI when using P-sate is there a reason why it takes bios 4ever to get to splash screen and why did I also lose my Keyboard & Mouse as well. After a long wait to enter Bios I got a message that said 'No Keyboard Found" I guess that is why I needed to wait. Almost as if my USB hubs get deactivated. I needed to do a cold boot to get my keyboard/mouse to work again but if I restart I get no detection. This is only if/when I activate P-state in bios. Another weird $hit i gotta worry about now.


----------



## AlphaZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiGhEnDcZ*
> 
> Hello, I needed to advise the system. After 30 minutes of playing "BF1" the game falls into windows with the head program stopped working. My settings are 3466Mhz VLL.
> 
> - R7 1700
> - ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO
> - G.Skill Trident Z RGB 16GB DDR4 3600MHz (F4-3600C16D-16GTZR)
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [38.00]
> Performance Bias [none]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3466MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Enabled]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
> - CPU Core Voltage Override [1.31875]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.15]
> DRAM Voltage [1.41500]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [1.8]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
> Trc_SM [48]
> ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Enable]
> Bank Group Swap [Disabled]
> VTTDDR Voltage [0.7062]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [2.5000]
> VDDP Voltage [0.85500]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [0.85500]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
> CPU Current Capability [130%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> CPU Voltage Frequency [300]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
> Manual Adjustment [Regular]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [120%]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
> DRAM Current Capability [120%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.41500]


Run MemTest64 for an hour for a "rough estimation" of RAM stability. Run IBT or LinX with AVX for an hour for the same "rough estimate" for CPU. Several hours for trustworthy stability, some here including myself would say to run several different burn-in/stess test loads for several hours each (AIDA64, OCCT, Pime95). At a quick glance your SoC voltage is higher than what is usually needed (could be introducing excess noise to your IMC and RAM), and your CPU voltage looks much too low. Every chip is different, but I would try SoC at 1.05v and CPU at 1.35 LLC3 or 1.375 LLC3. Use HWInfo SVI2 TFN readings for closest accurate voltage in Windows. At your settings, you are very likely below 1.3v under load and that's pushing it for 3.8GHz, especially if you are doing anything using the FPUs on the chip.

Just a note: You have a good RAM kit, but 3466 24/7 stable seems to be upper limit that most people can get out of their Ryzen. You might have to loosen your timings to sustain that.


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/regwhn


I think we are hitting wall at 4 GHz and 3466 MHz ram oc. Not much performance increase after it.. I am using 0020 bios. I haven't had time for bios upadete.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loganj*
> 
> I thought that w7 was much better than w10 at gaming (at least that what was people use to say when ryzen arrived). well i didnt expect it to be much better than w10. but that clock speed is a mess.


This is something that many people just do not understand, and they hear things online, so assume they are correct. Windows 7 has a different design "under the hood", and older programs seemed to work better on Windows 7. As time has passed, Windows 10 has gotten new updates, we have DirectX 12 support(which you can't get under Win7), new drivers, etc. The end result is that once you have turned off useless garbage in Windows 10, it does have better performance. In addition to that, you also get driver updates under Windows 10, and BIOS updates correct problems that reduced performance.

Unless you are running old software that just won't run under Windows 10, Windows 10 has a lot of advantages over Windows 7.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Ended up unbricking the board thankfully, took a bunch of restarts and Discharging the capacitors in such a way by unplugging the 24 pin connector but I managed to do it. To better explain what happened effectively I tried to lunch memtest86+ in windows on boot mode via the ufei thingy mcbob and everything broke and started looping. Definitely gonna be more careful about that in the future


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> I think we are hitting wall at 4 GHz and 3466 MHz ram oc. Not much performance increase after it.. I am using 0020 bios. I haven't had time for bios upadete.


Hitting limitations while using old BIOS versions may very well be a function of the older BIOS code. The latest BIOS versions may be a bit rough, but many are hitting better memory speeds with them.


----------



## blair

Just installed 3101... once again, I run 4x8gb B-Die, 3600mhz CL16 G.Skill kit.

Plugged in DOCP Standard (3600 16-16-16-16-36)

Set DRAM Voltage 1.415, Boot 1.415, VTTDDR 0.712

Booted first attempt, trained no problems at all...

Of course, like most others, errors spewing out of it like it's got a bad case of dysentery... 2T is the XMP preset for 3600... so.. should probably try that to stabilise it.. saying that.. i get more mem bandwidth with my 3466 CL15 (around 50gb/s) and lower latency around 70ns.



got a BSOD when i tried to kill the Memtest pro as well...







LAWLL so not at all stable, but, i was able to train on 3600 for the first time ever (not uncommon on 1.1 AGESA though yeah?)


----------



## elmor

Merry Christmas guys!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> I am a little intrigued with the codes of C6H: sometimes it gives 24 or 44 (I think it is correct), after starting the PC and other times *it remains in 40 with the Bios 3008.* Even with the Bios 1701 sometimes the PC would not start and you could see the code 40 on the motherboard.
> The process is always: on-off on-off y go to windows 10.
> 
> Considering that I am OC memory (Samsung B-die dual rank 2x16Gb) up to 3333 Mhz and that the system seems stable in normal use, *how could I make the PC start at the first, without memory training?*
> 
> Finally you can include at least some memory configuration in the Bios for dual rank memories with Samsung B-die, at least to test if it improves the boot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot an important question: I have an Asus DX2 that as I suppose you know is powered by a floppy disk connector, it happens to me that sometimes it seems to restart (as if I was turning on the PC at startup), which produces noise similar to a relay (click-click ..) quite unpleasant and only happens to me on C6H. Do you know what can happen?
> 
> Thanks for your support.
> ---


1. No way to skip training (re-use previous result). Would have to be implemented by AMD.
2. Will try to add it, think I already got a few profiles from The Stilt for it.
3. We're looking at a couple of issues similar to what you're describing when using STX II on AM4. Don't have any result yet though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> this is not all
> 
> 1) slot B2 gets 10-15mv more than the rest
> 
> 2) stress calculation is implemented with large errors
> DRAM voltage1.45 on this board has an unstable VTT DDR / Vref that will offer you a motherboard
> (stable range ends at 1.415)
> 
> 3) there are no intermediate values CAD_BUS, not enough 16, 18, 35 ohm
> 
> 4) not working option strength DQS
> 
> 5) bus is very sensitive to temperature and interference
> 
> 6) organization of DRAM VRM does not have additional shielding


1. From my own testing with 4x8GB 3200 1.4V, measuring while running Memtest at the decoupling caps next to the DRAM ICs on the DIMM.

DIMM_A1 1.409V
DIMM_A2 1.410V
DIMM_B1 1.412V
DIMM_B2 1.414V

Difference is negligible, and due to droop across the DRAM power plane. Unless you add individual VREGs for each slot, you'll have a very hard time matching these exactly. You'll see the same on any other motherboard.

2. Unstable VTT DDR? No man, it's the same as on any other board. Vref is generated on-die with DDR4 (IMC and DRAM side), we've got no control over that on AM4.
3. AMD
4. AMD
5. AMD/Physics
6. Not sure I follow. Shielding where from what?

Really none of this is C6H specific.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *@elmor please tell me what does the "DRAM R TUNE" setting do?*


Those were a few things we tested to try to improve DRAM overclocking. We saw no gains from it.


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Hitting limitations while using old BIOS versions may very well be a function of the older BIOS code. The latest BIOS versions may be a bit rough, but many are hitting better memory speeds with them.


I need to test latest test build if it makes any difference.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blair*
> 
> Just installed 3101... once again, I run 4x8gb B-Die, 3600mhz CL16 G.Skill kit.
> 
> Plugged in DOCP Standard (3600 16-16-16-16-36)
> 
> Set DRAM Voltage 1.415, Boot 1.415, VTTDDR 0.712
> 
> Booted first attempt, trained no problems at all...
> 
> Of course, like most others, errors spewing out of it like it's got a bad case of dysentery... 2T is the XMP preset for 3600... so.. should probably try that to stabilise it.. saying that.. i get more mem bandwidth with my 3466 CL15 (around 50gb/s) and lower latency around 70ns.
> 
> 
> 
> got a BSOD when i tried to kill the Memtest pro as well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAWLL so not at all stable, but, i was able to train on 3600 for the first time ever (not uncommon on 1.1 AGESA though yeah?)


THat is slow.. I'm impressed if u get even stable.


----------



## 1usmus

@elmor
1. unfortunately I have more difference on slots








do you mean calibrate using *dram ctrl ref voltage* (A/B channel)?

2. for example this:

please explain this point. Does this board have any way of calculating the VTT DDR?

3,4,5,6 - It is very unfortunate that you can not influence this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Those were a few things we tested to try to improve DRAM overclocking. We saw no gains from it.


Is it a resistor or is it a bit mask?

61 61 61 61 works better than 63

But if I understood what it is, I could help and improve the results of users


----------



## ph1ber

So pretty happy this morning. Woke up to seeing that MemTest64 had run it's 8 hours with no errors. Thank you so much to the user that posted these timings. I couldn't get 1.36V stable for 8 hours but 1.375 worked. I have a feeling I might be able to lower SOC to 1.0 and CPU down to 1.32. Finally I got something stable to work from








Bios 3101.




Spoiler: BIOS Settings



[2017/12/26 10:57:42]
Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P. Standard]
D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3603 15-15-15-35-1.35V]
BCLK Frequency [100.2000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [38.00]
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3339MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
- CPU Core Voltage Override [1.32500]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.05000]
DRAM Voltage [1.37500]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [22]
Trc [36]
TrrdS [5]
TrrdL [8]
Tfaw [30]
TwtrS [3]
TwtrL [12]
Twr [10]
Trcpage [Auto]
TrdrdScl [2]
TwrwrScl [2]
Trfc [266]
Trfc2 [Auto]
Trfc4 [Auto]
Tcwl [14]
Trtp [8]
Trdwr [7]
Twrrd [3]
TwrwrSc [1]
TwrwrSd [7]
TwrwrDd [7]
TrdrdSc [1]
TrdrdSd [5]
TrdrdDd [5]
Tcke [1]
ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
Power Down Enable [Auto]
RttNom [RZQ/7]
RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
RttPark [RZQ/5]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
VTTDDR Voltage [0.69300]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CLDO VDDP voltage [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
CPU Current Capability [110%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
CPU Voltage Frequency [300]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
DRAM Current Capability [110%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.37500]
Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Auto]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Enabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 0 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 1 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 2 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 3 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 4 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 5 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 6 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 7 Enable [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
When system is in working state [On]
In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [INTEL SSDSC2CW120A3]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
Generic Ultra HS-SD/MMC [Auto]
USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Auto]
USB3_6 [Auto]
USB3_7 [Auto]
USB3_8 [Auto]
USB3_9 [Auto]
USB3_10 [Auto]
USB2_11 [Auto]
USB2_12 [Auto]
USB2_13 [Auto]
USB2_14 [Auto]
USB_15 [Auto]
USB_16 [Auto]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Auto]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 4 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 5 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 2 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 3 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Auto]
POST Delay Time [3 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [2]
Profile Name [3.8Ghz3333Stbl]
Save to Profile [1]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

deleted


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

deleted


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph1ber*
> 
> So pretty happy this morning. Woke up to seeing that MemTest64 had run it's 8 hours with no errors. Thank you so much to the user that posted these timings. I couldn't get 1.36V stable for 8 hours but 1.375 worked. I have a feeling I might be able to lower SOC to 1.0 and CPU down to 1.32. Finally I got something stable to work from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bios 3101.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BIOS Settings
> 
> 
> 
> [2017/12/26 10:57:42]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P. Standard]
> D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3603 15-15-15-35-1.35V]
> BCLK Frequency [100.2000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [38.00]
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3339MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
> - CPU Core Voltage Override [1.32500]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.05000]
> DRAM Voltage [1.37500]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [22]
> Trc [36]
> TrrdS [5]
> TrrdL [8]
> Tfaw [30]
> TwtrS [3]
> TwtrL [12]
> Twr [10]
> Trcpage [Auto]
> TrdrdScl [2]
> TwrwrScl [2]
> Trfc [266]
> Trfc2 [Auto]
> Trfc4 [Auto]
> Tcwl [14]
> Trtp [8]
> Trdwr [7]
> Twrrd [3]
> TwrwrSc [1]
> TwrwrSd [7]
> TwrwrDd [7]
> TrdrdSc [1]
> TrdrdSd [5]
> TrdrdDd [5]
> Tcke [1]
> ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
> Power Down Enable [Auto]
> RttNom [RZQ/7]
> RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
> RttPark [RZQ/5]
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
> VTTDDR Voltage [0.69300]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [Auto]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Auto]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CLDO VDDP voltage [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
> CPU Current Capability [110%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> CPU Voltage Frequency [300]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
> DRAM Current Capability [110%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.37500]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Auto]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 0 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 1 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 2 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 3 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 4 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 5 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 6 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 7 Enable [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Enabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> When system is in working state [On]
> In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [INTEL SSDSC2CW120A3]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> Generic Ultra HS-SD/MMC [Auto]
> USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Auto]
> USB3_6 [Auto]
> USB3_7 [Auto]
> USB3_8 [Auto]
> USB3_9 [Auto]
> USB3_10 [Auto]
> USB2_11 [Auto]
> USB2_12 [Auto]
> USB2_13 [Auto]
> USB2_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> USB_16 [Auto]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
> CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
> W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Auto]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 4 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 5 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Auto]
> POST Delay Time [3 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [2]
> Profile Name [3.8Ghz3333Stbl]
> Save to Profile [1]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


Looking good so far.

Why didn't you set the other timings as suggested in Dram calculator? You pretty much left anything else on auto.


----------



## SpecChum

I've finally updated from 1403 BIOS to 3008 and my 3.9Ghz overclock is now failing IBT.

Is this normal?

EDIT: Oh, hang on, the SVI2 voltage seems slightly lower using the same setting as before - maybe slightly different voltage from BIOS now?


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph1ber*
> 
> So pretty happy this morning. Woke up to seeing that MemTest64 had run it's 8 hours with no errors. Thank you so much to the user that posted these timings. I couldn't get 1.36V stable for 8 hours but 1.375 worked. I have a feeling I might be able to lower SOC to 1.0 and CPU down to 1.32. Finally I got something stable to work from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bios 3101.


Good starting point for further testing. For me

DRAM RAS# ACT Time [22]
Trc [36]
are way to low. They should be at least

DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
Trc [44]
from what I know.

BTW: Do not belive in one tool only. Start further tests


----------



## AmxdPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph1ber*
> 
> So pretty happy this morning. Woke up to seeing that MemTest64 had run it's 8 hours with no errors. Thank you so much to the user that posted these timings. I couldn't get 1.36V stable for 8 hours but 1.375 worked. I have a feeling I might be able to lower SOC to 1.0 and CPU down to 1.32. Finally I got something stable to work from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bios 3101.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BIOS Settings
> 
> 
> 
> [2017/12/26 10:57:42]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P. Standard]
> D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3603 15-15-15-35-1.35V]
> BCLK Frequency [100.2000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [38.00]
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3339MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
> - CPU Core Voltage Override [1.32500]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.05000]
> DRAM Voltage [1.37500]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [22]
> Trc [36]
> TrrdS [5]
> TrrdL [8]
> Tfaw [30]
> TwtrS [3]
> TwtrL [12]
> Twr [10]
> Trcpage [Auto]
> TrdrdScl [2]
> TwrwrScl [2]
> Trfc [266]
> Trfc2 [Auto]
> Trfc4 [Auto]
> Tcwl [14]
> Trtp [8]
> Trdwr [7]
> Twrrd [3]
> TwrwrSc [1]
> TwrwrSd [7]
> TwrwrDd [7]
> TrdrdSc [1]
> TrdrdSd [5]
> TrdrdDd [5]
> Tcke [1]
> ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
> Power Down Enable [Auto]
> RttNom [RZQ/7]
> RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
> RttPark [RZQ/5]
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
> VTTDDR Voltage [0.69300]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [Auto]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Auto]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CLDO VDDP voltage [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
> CPU Current Capability [110%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> CPU Voltage Frequency [300]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
> DRAM Current Capability [110%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.37500]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Auto]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 0 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 1 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 2 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 3 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 4 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 5 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 6 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 7 Enable [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Enabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> When system is in working state [On]
> In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [INTEL SSDSC2CW120A3]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> Generic Ultra HS-SD/MMC [Auto]
> USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Auto]
> USB3_6 [Auto]
> USB3_7 [Auto]
> USB3_8 [Auto]
> USB3_9 [Auto]
> USB3_10 [Auto]
> USB2_11 [Auto]
> USB2_12 [Auto]
> USB2_13 [Auto]
> USB2_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> USB_16 [Auto]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
> CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
> W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Auto]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 4 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 5 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Auto]
> POST Delay Time [3 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [2]
> Profile Name [3.8Ghz3333Stbl]
> Save to Profile [1]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


Disable the power down option for dram


----------



## AmxdPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> Good starting point for further testing. For me
> 
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [22]
> Trc [36]
> are way to low. They should be at least
> 
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
> Trc [44]
> from what I know.
> 
> BTW: Do not belive in one tool only. Start further tests


28 44 are considered safe but 22 36 is the minimum









I have been using 22 36 for 2 months now and its super stable


----------



## SpecChum

3008 has completely knocked my memory stability, I can't get it stable at all at 3200, using Stilt's safe defaults or even 14-14-14-34 and rest on auto.

Had no issues with 1403.


----------



## CCarpenter

I have a Corsair [email protected] (CMU32GX4M4A2666C16). Since BIOS 3101 only starts up with 16GB, no Chnages on RAM.

Code:



Code:


Memory:    Array-1 capacity: 64 GB devices: 4 EC: None                          
           Device-1: DIMM_A1 size: 8 GB speed: 1067 MT/s                        
           type: DDR4 (Synchronous Unbuffered (Unregistered)) bus width: 64 bits
           manufacturer: N/A part: CMU32GX4M4A2666C16 serial: N/A               
           Device-2: DIMM_A2 size: 8 GB speed: 1067 MT/s                        
           type: DDR4 (Synchronous Unbuffered (Unregistered)) bus width: 64 bits
           manufacturer: N/A part: CMU32GX4M4A2666C16 serial: N/A               
           Device-3: DIMM_B1 size: 8 GB speed: 1067 MT/s                        
           type: DDR4 (Synchronous Unbuffered (Unregistered)) bus width: 64 bits
           manufacturer: N/A part: CMU32GX4M4A2666C16 serial: N/A               
           Device-4: DIMM_B2 size: 8 GB speed: 1067 MT/s                        
           type: DDR4 (Synchronous Unbuffered (Unregistered)) bus width: 64 bits
           manufacturer: N/A part: CMU32GX4M4A2666C16 serial: N/A

But only 16GB are working:

Code:



Code:


total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available                                                                                                                                                                                                
Mem:       16425024      927648    14361928        9432     1135448    15203464

Is this a BUG in Agesa1.1.0.0?

Code:



Code:


System:    Host: ccsbox Kernel: 4.14.9-towo.1-siduction-amd64 x86_64
           bits: 64 gcc: 7.2.0                                                  
           Console: tty 0 dm: lightdm                                           
           Distro: siduction 12.2.0 Riders on the Storm - kde - (201212092131)  
Machine:   Device: desktop Mobo: ASUSTeK model: CROSSHAIR VI HERO v: Rev 1.xx serial: 170295445501896
           UEFI: American Megatrends v: 3101 date: 12/19/2017                   
CPU:       Octa core AMD Ryzen 7 1800X Eight-Core (-HT-MCP-)                    
           arch: Zen rev.1 cache: 4096 KB

           flags: (lm nx sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssse3 svm) bmips: 57484                                                                              
           clock speeds: min/max: 2200/3600 MHz 1: 2200 MHz 2: 2200 MHz         
           3: 2200 MHz 4: 2200 MHz 5: 2200 MHz 6: 2200 MHz 7: 2200 MHz          
           8: 2200 MHz 9: 2200 MHz 10: 2200 MHz 11: 3600 MHz 12: 2200 MHz       
           13: 2200 MHz 14: 2200 MHz 15: 2200 MHz 16: 2200 MHz                  
Memory:    Array-1 capacity: 64 GB devices: 4 EC: None                          
           Device-1: DIMM_A1 size: 8 GB speed: 1067 MT/s                        
           type: DDR4 (Synchronous Unbuffered (Unregistered)) bus width: 64 bits
           manufacturer: N/A part: CMU32GX4M4A2666C16 serial: N/A               
           Device-2: DIMM_A2 size: 8 GB speed: 1067 MT/s                        
           type: DDR4 (Synchronous Unbuffered (Unregistered)) bus width: 64 bits
           manufacturer: N/A part: CMU32GX4M4A2666C16 serial: N/A               
           Device-3: DIMM_B1 size: 8 GB speed: 1067 MT/s                        
           type: DDR4 (Synchronous Unbuffered (Unregistered)) bus width: 64 bits
           manufacturer: N/A part: CMU32GX4M4A2666C16 serial: N/A               
           Device-4: DIMM_B2 size: 8 GB speed: 1067 MT/s                        
           type: DDR4 (Synchronous Unbuffered (Unregistered)) bus width: 64 bits
           manufacturer: N/A part: CMU32GX4M4A2666C16 serial: N/A               
Graphics:  Card: NVIDIA GP104 [GeForce GTX 1070]                                
           bus-ID: 0b:00.0 chip-ID: 10de:1b81                                   
           Display Server: X.Org 1.19.5 driver: nvidia                          
           Resolution: [email protected]                                        
           OpenGL: renderer: GeForce GTX 1070/PCIe/SSE2                         
           version: 4.5.0 NVIDIA 387.34 (compat-v: 4.6.0) Direct Render: Yes    
Audio:     Card-1 Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) HD Audio Controller                                                                  
           driver: snd_hda_intel bus-ID: 0d:00.3 chip-ID: 1022:1457             
           Card-2 NVIDIA GP104 High Def. Audio Controller                       
           driver: snd_hda_intel bus-ID: 0b:00.1 chip-ID: 10de:10f0             
           Card-3 Creative                                                      
           driver: USB Audio usb-ID: 001-002 chip-ID: 041e:3242                 
           Sound: ALSA v: k4.14.9-towo.1-siduction-amd64                        
Network:   Card: Intel I211 Gigabit Network Connection                          
           driver: igb v: 5.4.0-k port: d000                                    
           bus-ID: 05:00.0 chip-ID: 8086:1539                                   
           IF: enp5s0 state: up speed: 100 Mbps duplex: full                                                                 
Drives:    HDD Total Size: 18742.6GB (49.1% used)                               
           ID-1: /dev/nvme0n1 model: Force_MP500 size: 240.1GB                  
           serial: 17357995000122420040 firmware: E7FM04.5                      
           ID-2: /dev/sdb model: SAMSUNG_HD501LJ size: 500.1GB                  
           serial: S0MUJ1PP409271 temp: 26C                                     
           ID-3: /dev/sda model: WDC_WD30EZRX size: 3000.6GB                    
           serial: WD-WCAWZ2989383 temp: 27C                                    
           ID-4: /dev/sdc model: ST5000NM0024 size: 5001.0GB                    
           serial: Z4E02C4F temp: 29C                                           
           ID-5: /dev/sdd model: ST10000NM0086 size: 10000.8GB                  
           serial: ZA208M1M temp: 0C                                            
           Optical-1: /dev/sr0 model: N/A                                       
           rev: N/A dev-links: cdrom,cdrw,dvd,dvdrw                             
           Features: speed: 48x multisession: yes                               
           audio: yes dvd: yes rw: cd-r,cd-rw,dvd-r,dvd-ram state: N/A          
Partition: ID-1: / size: 205G used: 38G (20%) fs: ext4 dev: /dev/nvme0n1p1      
           label: N/A uuid: 1203ba44-2118-4d43-815f-3b90a925f5e0                
           ID-2: /media/disk4part1 size: 2.7T used: 2.5T (96%)
           fs: ext4 dev: /dev/sda1
           label: N/A uuid: ffec4202-ac92-4e4a-90c2-40552146f8c7
           ID-3: /media/disk1part1 size: 4.6T used: 1.2T (26%)
           fs: ext4 dev: /dev/sdc1
           label: N/A uuid: af078eee-edce-4b2a-9684-b50236c596ab
           ID-4: /home size: 9.1T used: 4.8T (56%) fs: ext4 dev: /dev/sdd1
           label: N/A uuid: 37e5154b-6056-41c6-9305-9d811fe9ac4f
           ID-5: swap-1 size: 16.76GB used: 0.00GB (0%)
           fs: swap dev: /dev/nvme0n1p3
           label: N/A uuid: c649c097-97d8-4ed1-8fb1-892ffd2b2fcc
RAID:      No RAID data: /proc/mdstat missing-is md_mod kernel module loaded?
Unmounted: ID-1: /dev/nvme0n1 size: 240.06G label: N/A uuid: N/A
           ID-2: /dev/nvme0n1p2 size: 0.54G fs: FAT (32 bit)
           label: N/A uuid: 77E8-CFCB
           ID-3: /dev/sdb1 size: 500.11G fs: ext3
           label: N/A uuid: ab9d34fb-2e44-49ee-8117-d8118b72db75
Sensors:  gpu: 0.0:38C
Info:      Processes: 307 Uptime: 1 min Memory: 962.6/16040.1MB
           Init: systemd v: 236 runlevel: 5 default: 5
           Gcc sys: 7.2.0 alt: 4.8/4.9/5/6
           Client: Shell (sudo running in bash) inxi: 2.3.45


----------



## harrysun

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> 3008 has completely knocked my memory stability, I can't get it stable at all at 3200, using Stilt's safe defaults or even 14-14-14-34 and rest on auto.
> 
> Had no issues with 1403.


And why do you not try out BIOS 3101 beta AGESA 1.1.0.0?


----------



## SpecChum

Is IBT broken or something?

I know it's not exactly conclusive, but I'm failing IBT but passing realbench - this is with the CPU on stock to rule that out.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> false
> And why do you not try out BIOS 3101 beta AGESA 1.1.0.0?












I'll go back to 1403 if anything, I've been stable on that since it came out. Only updated 2 days ago.

Currently I can't even pass IBT on standard at 3200, passing realbench tho.


----------



## harrysun

@SpecChum, you can not transfer the results of the old AGESA versions. It's like being at the beginning. I'm also "waiting" and testing the "old" 1701 with AGESA 1.0.0.6b before moving on -- if there is any reason to do so (reduced latency for L2 cache?). I'm also have questions marks regarding the different EC1 versions out there 310-311-312?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Is IBT broken or something?
> 
> I know it's not exactly conclusive, but I'm failing IBT but passing realbench - this is with the CPU on stock to rule that out.


Not broken i pass 10xmax no problem same as 2 hours of 16gb realbench.

Anyway still out on xmas tripping in other city while my pc is mining.
Wanted to ask if ya noticed temperature increse with new bios??


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> 3008 has completely knocked my memory stability, I can't get it stable at all at 3200, using Stilt's safe defaults or even 14-14-14-34 and rest on auto.
> 
> Had no issues with 1403.


Have you tried 3101?


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go back to 1403 if anything, I've been stable on that since it came out. Only updated 2 days ago.
> 
> Currently I can't even pass IBT on standard at 3200, passing realbench tho.


Try 3101 you might be surprised.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> Have you tried 3101?


No, but I may as well.

Realbench just failed with mem at 3200 and CPU at the usual 3.9Ghz


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yviena*
> 
> Just thought about flashing my bios from 1403 to either 3008 or 0020 what's the most stable one so far?
> And does anyone know if there is a page or a thread with tweaks i can do in the bios, i see disabling ram power state helps reduce latency.
> Does changing VRM phase speed & VPP voltage help anything?


My pc used to restart after a short power loss now it does not start anymore and stays power off with latest beta bios 3101 can anyone else confirm i tried setting they don't work


----------



## CCarpenter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> My pc used to restart after a short power loss now it does not start anymore and stays power off with latest beta bios 3101 can anyone else confirm i tried setting they don't work


press reset bios Button on back and hold it press start Bottun and hold it, release Resete Bios Button, when system starts release start button. Wait patiently, first run will last longer.


----------



## Naeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CCarpenter*
> 
> press reset bios Button on back and hold it press start Bottun and hold it, release Resete Bios Button, when system starts release start button. Wait patiently, first run will last longer.


i mean i can start it but after a short powercut while my ups takes over it stays off and not restart on it's own as it used to in old bios

this setting does not work


----------



## SpecChum

Trying 3101 now


----------



## SpecChum

Promising.

Passed IBT on high with stock CPU and 3200 memory.

EDIT1: Passed IBT Standard with 3.9Ghz CPU too!
EDIT2: Passed IBT High with 3.9Ghz.

We're good, thanks for coercing me into 3101 people lol









3008 really didn't like my RAM (G.Skill 3200C14 B-Die) for whatever reason.


----------



## JaffaScript

Hey guys,
Newly upgrading to the Ryzen platform.

Looking at RAM for this motherboard.

I am looking at two sets of G.Skill memory specifically, these are:

F4-3200C16D-16GTZR (G.Skill Trident Z RGB, 3200mhz, 16CL)
F4-3200C14D-16GFX (G.Skill FlareX 3200mhz, 14CL)
Neither of these appear to be present on the QVL list for this motherboard, but my understanding is that the FlareX kit should work at 3200mhz as it's AMD Ryzen tested?
The RGB kit is the same price, but the CL is 16 rather than 14, which I've been told may not let me overclock to 3200mhz. Would this kit even reach 3000mhz on this motherboard?

Is it worth buying the RGB RAM with the risk of not being able to overclock to 3200mhz?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Promising.
> 
> We're good, thanks for coercing me into 3101 people lol


Thanks for testing, I have the same RAM as you and I trust your judgement .. will install 3101 as well as soon as I'm back from the family.









Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## The Sandman

My results on UEFI 3101 (after 3008 and 9920 which both ran stable) look like this.

10 passes IBT AVX set to Custom 13304MBs


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







2 hrs OCCT AVX


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







2+ hrs Prime95 small FFT in place (128 min 128 max version 28.10 per "The Stilt".


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








1500+ % HCI MemTest Pro (8 hrs)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Latency is about the same as 3008, slightly higher than 9920.
No big changes in settings or performance for me. All is well for the most part.

SpecChum: Which memory kit do you have? Please give this a read http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig

JaffaScript: These Flare-X simply


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaffaScript*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Newly upgrading to the Ryzen platform.
> 
> Looking at RAM for this motherboard.
> 
> I am looking at two sets of G.Skill memory specifically, these are:
> 
> F4-3200C16D-16GTZR (G.Skill Trident Z RGB, 3200mhz, 16CL)
> F4-3200C14D-16GFX (G.Skill FlareX 3200mhz, 14CL)
> Neither of these appear to be present on the QVL list for this motherboard, but my understanding is that the FlareX kit should work at 3200mhz as it's AMD Ryzen tested?
> The RGB kit is the same price, but the CL is 16 rather than 14, which I've been told may not let me overclock to 3200mhz. Would this kit even reach 3000mhz on this motherboard?
> 
> Is it worth buying the RGB RAM with the risk of not being able to overclock to 3200mhz?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Go for the F4-3200C14D-16GFX (or 3600CL15) because they are Samsung B-die. As you can see, @The Sandman hit @3466MT/s CL14 with this kit on this motherboard. 3200CL14 is not a issue at all


----------



## JaffaScript

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> Go for the F4-3200C14D-16GFX (or 3600CL15) because they are Samsung B-die. As you can see, we hit @3333CL14 (and more) with this kit on this motherboard. 3200CL14 is not a issue at all


So despite the FlareX kit not being on the QVL list, I can safely assume I am able to get 3200mhz on it?
Regarding your overclock to 3333mhz, the model code of your RAM is different? Sorry if I'm missing something, I'm a bit new to RAM overclocking. You're saying you can get to 3333mhz with the F4-3200C14D-16GFX FlareX kit?

Edit: I see your edit. I will go with the FlareX kit. Thanks.


----------



## Riekopo

I am building a new all AMD gaming rig. I'm having a lot of trouble deciding on a motherboard. I know I want an X370 one, but I can't decide between the Crosshair VI Hero/Extreme and the Gigabyte Gaming K7. I think I want the board which can support the fastest RAM speed because Ryzen performance is significantly affected by it (as long as you're not GPU bottlenecked) based on the reviews and videos I've seen.

What is the fastest RAM speed that this board can support? Is there a specific memory kit that I can buy and plug into this board that will run the fastest? I don't really have the time to read everything on the internet about it myself.


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riekopo*
> 
> What is the fastest RAM speed that this board can support? Is there a specific memory kit that I can buy and plug into this board that will run the fastest? I don't really have the time to read everything on the internet about it myself.


If you do not like to read (this thread) and experiment yourself I would not recomend you choose the C6H (or any other Ryzen 2017 board) if you want the fastest possible RAM what-ever. This platform is 2017 for enthusiasts with ambition for experimenting to get the best possbile RAM _performance_. You will cry otherwise here and hate us for this advise -- go crying in the Gigabyte thread







It looks like this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, not quite there yet...
> 
> Me in front of the PC overclocking Ryzen:


If 3200CL14 and 16GB is ok for you, go for F4-3200C14D-16GFX or F4-3600C15D-16GTZ kit and you will be fine with this board. Faster is only possible with personal time investment and lots of reading.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riekopo*
> 
> I am building a new all AMD gaming rig. I'm having a lot of trouble deciding on a motherboard. I know I want an X370 one, but I can't decide between the Crosshair VI Hero/Extreme and the Gigabyte Gaming K7. I think I want the board which can support the fastest RAM speed because Ryzen performance is significantly affected by it (as long as you're not GPU bottlenecked) based on the reviews and videos I've seen.
> 
> What is the fastest RAM speed that this board can support? Is there a specific memory kit that I can buy and plug into this board that will run the fastest? I don't really have the time to read everything on the internet about it myself.


If you don't have the time than don't invest in Ryzen to be honest. If you want the best performance you have to put some time in it.

If you want the best possible out of the box running RAM, i can highly suggest you to buy G.Skill FlareX 3200 CL14. Its the same i have and it can clock up to 3600 MHz if needed and it runs out of the box perfectly well.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> If you don't have the time than don't invest in Ryzen to be honest. If you want the best performance you have to put some time in it.
> 
> If you want the best possible out of the box running RAM, i can highly suggest you to buy G.Skill FlareX 3200 CL14. Its the same i have and it can clock up to 3600 MHz if needed and it runs out of the box perfectly well.


Hmm same goes for intel. Granted you will have to be more selective when it comes to the ram for sure. Although for a pure gaming rig, if its gonna be HFR I would stick to intel.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> If you do not like to read (this thread) and experiment yourself I would not recomend you choose the C6H (or any other Ryzen 2017 board) if you want the fastest possible RAM what-ever. This platform is 2017 for enthusiasts with ambition for experimenting to get the best possbile RAM _performance_. You will cry otherwise here and hate us for this advise -- go crying in the Gigabyte thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like this:
> If 3200CL14 and 16GB is ok for you, go for F4-3200C14D-16GFX or F4-3600C15D-16GTZ kit and you will be fine with this board. Faster is only possible with personal time investment and lots of reading.


If you looked on in my sig you would see that i am running G.Skill FlareX 3200CL14 already. Its clocked at 3466 Mhz atm...

I am almost stable but my CPU is acting up now so i need to adjust that again... I already spend lots and lots and lots of time in this platform so i know how time consuming it can be.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Hmm same goes for intel. Granted you will have to be more selective when it comes to the ram for sure. Although for a pure gaming rig, if its gonna be HFR I would stick to intel.


Yeah, that's for every platform though. Some are more perceptible than others.

My 990 FX platform performed best at 2400 MHz CL11.

Same as for Ryzen, faster RAM is more important than pure CPU clock in most scenario's. Of course in some scenario's you benefit from faster CPU clock speed but that is negligible if you have so clock down RAM speed which gives more overall performance.

It all depends on what you are doing basically. So you have to tune your system to your own personal needs i guess.


----------



## ph1ber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> I would stabilise the RAM first before OCing the CPU. The other way around is not recommended/more time consuming.


Yes good point and I have stabalized RAM now which got me a stable 3.9GHz overclock now with 1.33Vcore. I just finished running 8 hours of prime95 without issues. Stable RAM seems to be the key and what got me there seems to be having GearDownMode enabled. I can now run pretty low voltages with minimal impact on performance. I even tried my current memory timings on 3466 dram voltage at 1.4V but only got 19 loops in memtest before an error. So I'm postive that like 1.42V would be stable but I like running 1.375V better








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> Good starting point for further testing. For me
> 
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [22]
> Trc [36]
> are way to low. They should be at least
> 
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
> Trc [44]
> from what I know.
> 
> BTW: Do not belive in one tool only. Start further tests


I've also run prime95 with even higher OC on CPU and 8 hours straight was no issue. Highest temp was 66C. RAM 41C.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> Disable the power down option for dram smile.gif


Why? Would it give more stability at say 3466MHz?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Looking good so far.
> 
> Why didn't you set the other timings as suggested in Dram calculator? You pretty much left anything else on auto.


What do you mean? Almost every single timing is manually set. But on the other hand when it comes to voltages I've basically only set SOC, DRAM and VCore manually. Now I guess I'll have to test some looser timings for 3466 because I don't want to just throw more voltage at the problem. Enabling gear down mode as well as only doing a few minor changes got me from 1.42V to 1.375 so it's stuff like that that I'm looking for to change. That particular setting didn't seem to impact performance all that much either.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaffaScript*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Newly upgrading to the Ryzen platform.
> 
> Looking at RAM for this motherboard.
> 
> I am looking at two sets of G.Skill memory specifically, these are:
> 
> F4-3200C16D-16GTZR (G.Skill Trident Z RGB, 3200mhz, 16CL)
> F4-3200C14D-16GFX (G.Skill FlareX 3200mhz, 14CL)
> Neither of these appear to be present on the QVL list for this motherboard, but my understanding is that the FlareX kit should work at 3200mhz as it's AMD Ryzen tested?
> The RGB kit is the same price, but the CL is 16 rather than 14, which I've been told may not let me overclock to 3200mhz. Would this kit even reach 3000mhz on this motherboard?
> 
> Is it worth buying the RGB RAM with the risk of not being able to overclock to 3200mhz?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


I believe the F4-3200C16D stuff is Hynix M-die. I have the Ripjaws V version of the 320016D which is Hynix M-die, and 3066 is stable, 3200 is questionable for me right now, even on the latest BIOS versions. The CL 14 stuff is Samsung B-die and you will have good luck with it.


----------



## AmxdPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph1ber*
> 
> Yes good point and I have stabalized RAM now which got me a stable 3.9GHz overclock now with 1.33Vcore. I just finished running 8 hours of prime95 without issues. Stable RAM seems to be the key and what got me there seems to be having GearDownMode enabled. I can now run pretty low voltages with minimal impact on performance. I even tried my current memory timings on 3466 dram voltage at 1.4V but only got 19 loops in memtest before an error. So I'm postive that like 1.42V would be stable but I like running 1.375V better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also run prime95 with even higher OC on CPU and 8 hours straight was no issue. Highest temp was 66C. RAM 41C.
> 
> Why? Would it give more stability at say 3466MHz?
> What do you mean? Almost every single timing is manually set. But on the other hand when it comes to voltages I've basically only set SOC, DRAM and VCore manually. Now I guess I'll have to test some looser timings for 3466 because I don't want to just throw more voltage at the problem. Enabling gear down mode as well as only doing a few minor changes got me from 1.42V to 1.375 so it's stuff like that that I'm looking for to change. That particular setting didn't seem to impact performance all that much either.


Will increase its performance by lowering its latency


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> false
> And why do you not try out BIOS 3101 beta AGESA 1.1.0.0?


Curious...can this beta 3101 be updated via bios like the official ones?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Curious...can this beta 3101 be updated via bios like the official ones?


I did


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I did


cool thanks. I asked bcuz some previous beta ones needed to be done the old fashioned way so I rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## janice1234

why the audio driver for c6h is not updated? it still stay at Version 8090 since april.

but the ROG MAXIMUS X HERO already update to newest Version 8273.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph1ber*
> 
> Yes good point and I have stabalized RAM now which got me a stable 3.9GHz overclock now with 1.33Vcore. I just finished running 8 hours of prime95 without issues. Stable RAM seems to be the key and what got me there seems to be having GearDownMode enabled. I can now run pretty low voltages with minimal impact on performance. I even tried my current memory timings on 3466 dram voltage at 1.4V but only got 19 loops in memtest before an error. So I'm postive that like 1.42V would be stable but I like running 1.375V better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also run prime95 with even higher OC on CPU and 8 hours straight was no issue. Highest temp was 66C. RAM 41C.
> 
> Why? Would it give more stability at say 3466MHz?
> What do you mean? Almost every single timing is manually set. But on the other hand when it comes to voltages I've basically only set SOC, DRAM and VCore manually. Now I guess I'll have to test some looser timings for 3466 because I don't want to just throw more voltage at the problem. Enabling gear down mode as well as only doing a few minor changes got me from 1.42V to 1.375 so it's stuff like that that I'm looking for to change. That particular setting didn't seem to impact performance all that much either.


Did you use Mus1Mus Dram calculator tool? In your BIOS settings i could see that you only adjusted your primary timings and not your subtimings.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *janice1234*
> 
> why the audio driver for c6h is not updated? it still stay at Version 8090 since april.
> 
> but the ROG MAXIMUS X HERO already update to newest Version 8273.


Idk, Asus never updates new softwares, anyway, here is the latest version:

https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=6.0.1.8323


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Curious...can this beta 3101 be updated via bios like the official ones?


Keep in mind that some of the newer BIOS versions will prevent the normal flash to older versions, so flashback is required at that point.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> You can apply a correction factor to any sensor value in HWiNFO already: Sensor settings - Custom - Customize values.


Well, color me stupid but nothing works for me in v5.70-3300. What do i need to change than? There is only multiply and add.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well, color me stupid but nothing works for me in v5.70-3300. What do i need to change than? There is only multiply and add.


And that is not enough ?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> And that is not enough ?


It doesn't do anything for me in order to get more accurate readings.

Is this the value i need to change in the red circle?



I mean, i have 1.381v under CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) but i want it to read 1.375 which i measured with my multimeter for example, how can i do this?


----------



## ph1ber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Did you use Mus1Mus Dram calculator tool? In your BIOS settings i could see that you only adjusted your primary timings and not your subtimings.


I've tried the latest version of that calculator 0.9.9 version 9 (or something like that) but the settings were completely unstable. The timings I'm using right now are from another member here who posted settings. The subtimings are for sure not default. For example on standard profile it would set me at 600+ tRFC and I'm running it at 266. tRC on default was 80+ I'm running 36. On auto it would basically set everything super high while being unstable at the same time if I use the default 1.35V DRAM voltage.


----------



## ph1ber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmxdPt*
> 
> Will increase its performance by lowering its latency


Thanks, will try it out.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> It doesn't do anything for me in order to get more accurate readings.
> 
> Is this the value i need to change in the red circle?
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, i have 1.381v under CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) but i want it to read 1.375 which i measured with my multimeter for example, how can i do this?


Then put -0.006 as "Add" and hit the Set button.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Then put -0.006 as "Add" and hit the Set button.


Ah of course, I didn't thought about putting it like that lol. Its all so simple..

Thnx Mumak ?


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> 3008 has completely knocked my memory stability, I can't get it stable at all at 3200, using Stilt's safe defaults or even 14-14-14-34 and rest on auto.
> 
> Had no issues with 1403.


Me too, with 3008 on a week two Blue Screen, and with 3101 to go Windows BS inmediatelly with similar settings (similar to 1701).

With 1403 before and now with 1701 all stable again.
--


----------



## AmxdPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph1ber*
> 
> Thanks, will try it out.


Further improvements with no voltage change:

Trrds: 4
Trrdl: 4
Tfaw: 16

Twtrl: 10

You should be able to thighten to those values if you're using 1.375v.

Free performance


----------



## mito1172

I guess the 3101 will not be official?. 3008 standard profile Flare X ram 3200MHz cl14 34 very good







1800x processor 3.6 GHz


----------



## gagac1971

hey guys one question das it overclock your memory have anything to impact whit samsung rapid mode?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hey guys one question das it overclock your memory have anything to impact whit samsung rapid mode?


Yes, Samsung Rapid Mode use your Ram as if cache, more speed or best latency help to improve this.

Is it possible to feel the difference? when you go to jedec (2133) to your xmp/docp profile (2666 or more) i *feel* the difference. you can test it with disk benchmark (crystaldisk for example) and try with 2133 and other speed, and with the same speed and better timmings.

***it is likely that the overall improvement of the system makes me feel that the response time is shorter.


----------



## harrysun

Last time I've tried any kind of software based cache result in a worser performance, not only in benchmarks but also in games (while starting/loading). I think a improvement can be achieved if you have very slow mass storage drivers (HD).


----------



## boostedabarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> Last time I've tried any kind of software based cache result in a worser performance, not only in benchmarks but also in games (while starting/loading). I think a improvement can be achieved if you have very slow mass storage drivers (HD).


Samsung SSDs, particularly the 840 Pro, 850 Pro and so on have software you can install called Samsung Magician. You can enabled what is called Rapid Mode which caches a lot of data to RAM and speeds up basically everything. I have been using this for years now and I can tell you that the speed increase is real, especially for game loading times and program loading times for programs I've frequently using. It's well worth it to enable it and I have seen no draw back to doing so.


----------



## ricardojuan08

CMK16GX4M2c3000C15 has anyone here use this kind of ram in C6E? Have you able to run 2933Mhz on this? I am planning to update my bios to 3008 today. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> I believe the F4-3200C16D stuff is Hynix M-die. I have the Ripjaws V version of the 320016D which is Hynix M-die, and 3066 is stable, 3200 is questionable for me right now, even on the latest BIOS versions. The CL 14 stuff is Samsung B-die and you will have good luck with it.


I have the same kit and got mine stable at 3200 here is a screen shot of my settings however I do have to use 1.44 dram voltage and 1.15 Soc for it to be stable.


----------



## Moutsatsos

Is P-state OC enabled by default in 3101?


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moutsatsos*
> 
> Is P-state OC enabled by default in 3101?


What? You mean Core Performance Boost Option?


----------



## Moutsatsos

P-State Overclocking.
I enable global C-state control and leave all Pstates at auto and disable relaxed EDC T.
Result is the Cpu apart from lowering voltage on idle also downclocks to 2 Ghz


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boostedabarth*
> 
> Samsung SSDs, particularly the 840 Pro, 850 Pro and so on have software you can install called Samsung Magician. You can enabled what is called Rapid Mode which caches a lot of data to RAM and speeds up basically everything. I have been using this for years now and I can tell you that the speed increase is real, especially for game loading times and program loading times for programs I've frequently using. It's well worth it to enable it and I have seen no draw back to doing so.


I totally forgot to install the Samsung Magician since I purchased 3 of their drivers; 1x256GB Pro as a Boot drive for Win10, and 2x500GB Evo's for my Games; one for Origin and one for Steam. Unfortunately, the software is a Fail as it only allows one drive to be enabled. What a Joke!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> IMO changes to CLDO_VDDP wouldn't help based on what previous testing has passed. I reckon ProcODT / CAD Bus / SOC / VDIMM maybe what needs to be tweaked.


I've to search for a needle in a haystack. My test protocol is at https://goo.gl/6BHUS3 (Google Docs). Is there any test strategy to isolate the right combination?


----------



## blindrezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> 3. We're looking at a couple of issues similar to what you're describing when using STX II on AM4. Don't have any result yet though.


I'm glad to see that someone from Asus acknowledges there is a problem with these cards, and even happier to know that you guys are looking into it!

Unfortunately, I already pulled mine out weeks ago and bought a Schiit Modi 2... 125 euros down the drain.








(Great audio quality for the price, though!)

That aside, I also wanted to thank you for all your assistance. Had you (and several other people on this thread) not been in here, I feel that I would have given up on the Ryzen platform altogether. Thanks elmor and everyone else.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Hi! I've ordered a M.2 disk, and I have a question, does the M.2 port shares Lane with a PCIe or a SATA port? or is independent? I hear that in some motherboards you can use te M.2 slot and one of the PCIe at the same time, Is this the case with the C6H??


----------



## harrysun

M.2 is connected to the CPU: refer to C6H XOC guide v05 (OP)


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> M.2 is connected to the CPU: refer to C6H XOC guide v05 (OP)


I've not double checked but M.2 just uses PCI-E lanes so it shouldn't matter.

You could, I think, drop your graphics card to 8x and have 2 x M.2 on a PCI riser and still use the M.2 slot.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> M.2 is connected to the CPU: refer to C6H XOC guide v05 (OP)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I've not double checked but M.2 just uses PCI-E lanes so it shouldn't matter.
> 
> You could, I think, drop your graphics card to 8x and have 2 x M.2 on a PCI riser and still use the M.2 slot.


Thank you for the quick answer guys!


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> I have the same kit and got mine stable at 3200 here is a screen shot of my settings however I do have to use 1.44 dram voltage and 1.15 Soc for it to be stable.


You raise other voltage? (VDDP/PLL)?

Thanks! I have other mother (x370 pro prime of asus) and G.Skill TridentZ (with the same memory chip) i try with your settings.

What test use?


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> You raise other voltage? (VDDP/PLL)?
> 
> Thanks! I have other mother (x370 pro prime of asus) and G.Skill TridentZ (with the same memory chip) i try with your settings


My Vddp_ one in the CBS is set to 855 the underscore one. Can't remember the exact name for it at the moment. I have my 1.8 pll set to manual and use 1.8


----------



## ZeNch

thanks! i setting now your timmings and tray with less voktage and raise it if i need.


----------



## imashark

Anyone notice Windows Task Manager is reporting incorrect values for CPU clock speed with BIOS 3008? Not really an issue but I wanted to point it out.
It was reporting the correct clock speed with BIOS 1403. I just upgraded to 3008 and the Task Manager is showing incorrect values. Other hardware sensors show the correct value so I'm not worried. I know people that have the Windows 10 Fall Creator's update ran into this issue previously but I'm on Windows 10 LTSB so I don't get feature updates.


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imashark*
> 
> Anyone notice Windows Task Manager is reporting incorrect values for CPU clock speed with BIOS 3008? Not really an issue but I wanted to point it out.
> It was reporting the correct clock speed with BIOS 1403. I just upgraded to 3008 and the Task Manager is showing incorrect values. Other hardware sensors show the correct value so I'm not worried. I know people that have the Windows 10 Fall Creator's update ran into this issue previously but I'm on Windows 10 LTSB so I don't get feature updates.


Did you read at least one page before this one in this thread?


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imashark*
> 
> Anyone notice Windows Task Manager is reporting incorrect values for CPU clock speed with BIOS 3008? Not really an issue but I wanted to point it out.
> It was reporting the correct clock speed with BIOS 1403. I just upgraded to 3008 and the Task Manager is showing incorrect values. Other hardware sensors show the correct value so I'm not worried. I know people that have the Windows 10 Fall Creator's update ran into this issue previously but I'm on Windows 10 LTSB so I don't get feature updates.


:facepalm:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> So People keep complaining about windows not reporting the right cpu speeds and other applications that rely on windows to report it. Simply put, its never worked right and if it worked for you at some point then congrats because thats certainly not window's default state as far as ryzen is concerned
> 
> 
> 
> this is a pstate overclock of 4.1ghz
> and the same could be said for the voltage readings, the cold boot fix that was shown off in 9920 ages ago broke mine and others through all flashes since. I'm assuming, since 3008 includes the CB fix and this is the first time I hear people complaining about them, that it still breaks voltage readings across the board
> 
> from now on if I see people complaining about either of these two things I'll just quote back to this if people don't mind, as I'm sure others including myself are getting tired of repeating this


----------



## excaliburn92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> :facepalm:


I was about to ask the same question LOL. Windows showed correct values in 1701, at least I think so because I had a 4 Ghz pstate overclock and it showed 3.96. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *excaliburn92*
> 
> I was about to ask the same question LOL. Windows showed correct values in 1701, at least I think so because I had a 4 Ghz pstate overclock and it showed 3.96. Thanks for the info though.


Same here. Windows reported correct clock in 1701 but not anymore in 3008 if my PC wakes up from Sleep. My 3.9Ghz OC all of the sudden becomes 3.45Ghz and performance reflects that in benches. In games, it causes a nasty stutter. Horrible bug. I'm forced to use my 1800x at stock now because that's the only setting my PC comes out of sleep normal.


----------



## AlphaZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Idk, Asus never updates new softwares, anyway, here is the latest version:
> 
> https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=6.0.1.8323


This breaks SonicSuite/SonicStudio though, correct?


----------



## ph1ber

So some things I've learnt so far. 3333MHzVLL is not as good as 3466MHzLL. So basically a bit looser timing but higher clock I'm getting better performance. My 8 hour stability test just finished for 3466 and even at only OK timings it's beating my earlier 3333 with very tight timings. Very happy to hit 3466 with timings that in the end yield better performance than my previous 3333 and with THE SAME voltage! Btw my tCL is actually set to 15 in bios but I'm getting 16 in windows. I'm guessing that the gear down option might have something to do with that.

Voltages in my signature.



Edit: I've now also run 8 hours prime95 without issues.


Spoiler: BIOS 3101 settings



[2017/12/29 13:10:01]
Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P. Standard]
D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3603 15-15-15-35-1.35V]
BCLK Frequency [100.2000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [39.00]
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3473MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
- CPU Core Voltage Override [1.33750]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.05000]
DRAM Voltage [1.37500]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [15]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [15]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [22]
Trc [38]
TrrdS [4]
TrrdL [4]
Tfaw [16]
TwtrS [4]
TwtrL [8]
Twr [10]
Trcpage [Auto]
TrdrdScl [2]
TwrwrScl [2]
Trfc [280]
Trfc2 [450]
Trfc4 [277]
Tcwl [14]
Trtp [5]
Trdwr [7]
Twrrd [2]
TwrwrSc [1]
TwrwrSd [4]
TwrwrDd [4]
TrdrdSc [1]
TrdrdSd [4]
TrdrdDd [4]
Tcke [1]
ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [RZQ/7]
RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
RttPark [RZQ/5]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [30.0 Ohm]
VTTDDR Voltage [0.69300]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CLDO VDDP voltage [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
CPU Current Capability [130%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
CPU Voltage Frequency [300]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
Manual Adjustment [Regular]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
VDDSOC Current Capability [120%]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
Manual Adjustment [Regular]
DRAM Current Capability [120%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.37500]
Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Auto]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Enabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 0 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 1 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 2 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 3 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 4 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 5 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 6 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 7 Enable [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
When system is in working state [On]
In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [INTEL SSDSC2CW120A3]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
Generic Ultra HS-SD/MMC [Auto]
Lexar JD FireFly 1100 [Auto]
USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Auto]
USB3_6 [Auto]
USB3_7 [Auto]
USB3_8 [Auto]
USB3_9 [Auto]
USB3_10 [Auto]
USB2_11 [Auto]
USB2_12 [Auto]
USB2_13 [Auto]
USB2_14 [Auto]
USB_15 [Auto]
USB_16 [Auto]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Silent]
W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Silent]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Silent]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Silent]
OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Auto]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 4 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 5 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 2 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 3 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Auto]
POST Delay Time [3 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [4]
Profile Name [3466LL3.9GHzSb]
Save to Profile [4]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]



Edit: Have reverted to my previous 3333MHz CL14 settings as the 3466MHz was only stable in benchmarks and not with games. Games have never crashed with 3333MHz. Crashes straight away almost with 3466MHz. The game is Overwatch and according to other forums the game is very sensitive to overclocks making this one of the best stability tests so far.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaZero*
> 
> This breaks SonicSuite/SonicStudio though, correct?


Nope, I updated to 8302 and they still work.

It only updates the core Realtek drivers, the ASUS stuff is untouched.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaZero*
> 
> This breaks SonicSuite/SonicStudio though, correct?


Nope, its just an codeck update.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Same here. Windows reported correct clock in 1701 but not anymore in 3008 if my PC wakes up from Sleep. My 3.9Ghz OC all of the sudden becomes 3.45Ghz and performance reflects that in benches. In games, it causes a nasty stutter. Horrible bug. I'm forced to use my 1800x at stock now because that's the only setting my PC comes out of sleep normal.


Your sleep problems. is a separate issues amir. I myself have not been following your developments but I can at least say that your sleep mode problem happens because your not doing a pstate oc or using xfr since the system needs to down clock to idle into sleep mode and what the system ends up doing for you is setting a different pstate clock speed for the duration of the system on time


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> Your sleep problems. is a separate issues amir. I myself have not been following your developments but I can at least say that your sleep mode problem happens because your not doing a pstate oc or using xfr since the system needs to down clock to idle into sleep mode and what the system ends up doing for you is setting a different pstate clock speed for the duration of the system on time


If you check my previous posts I've tested with P-states as well and I'm getting the same results. I OC it to 3.9 using P-state setting and when I woke the PC from sleep it's no longer 3.9Ghz.

What do you mean not doing XFR? Do you have any tips on how I should OC then so that my OC doesn't cripple down to 3.56Ghz in Windows Task Manager? What's weird is that in CPU-z and all other apps it is showing 3.9Ghz but I know that's false when I do benches.


----------



## Wolfy PC

Hi since I updated the bios I never tried to open ai suite so today I did and here what happened : *** anyone know why please?


----------



## porschedrifter

I'm going crazy


----------



## Moutsatsos

For those having issues with Aura.
I had .25 working perfectly and i decided to install the .28 to check my Corsair RGB compatibility.
At first i gave me a couple of headaches but i figured it out and it works perfectly fine so far.
Only thing i haven't tested yet is the reset to default lighting i had in the past due to any hardware error(unstable oc,error code 8 etc.)
Download both 1.05.25 and 1.05.28.
Install .25 make sure that everything works fine and you are not getting any errors during the installation.
Once .25 works fine install .28.It will uninstall .25 and install .28 automatically.
Again i repeat install a stable version,verify it is working perfectly,do not uninstall,install latest version,do required restarts in between.

A bump since i didn't get any replies.
Is anyone else receiving a P state Oveclocking (P0) by just enabling C states in 3101?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porschedrifter*
> 
> Cool. So I've been running my 1.35v ram at 1.80v for a few days because of a faulty sensor??!! WTH Asus


That is very unlikely, can you post some screenshots?


----------



## TwoBeers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Same here. Windows reported correct clock in 1701 but not anymore in 3008.


Same here, 1701 reported correctly, 3008, 3101 not. I OC via p0 to 3.7GHz and sometimes via Zenstates to 4.0GHz.

On 1701 Taskmanager always shows the right Clockspeed (at least 90% of it, cause of Ryzen Energyplan). on 3008 and 3101 I get like 4.3 to 4.5Ghz. Very annoying.


----------



## CodyPredy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> If you check my previous posts I've tested with P-states as well and I'm getting the same results. I OC it to 3.9 using P-state setting and when I woke the PC from sleep it's no longer 3.9Ghz.
> 
> What do you mean not doing XFR? Do you have any tips on how I should OC then so that my OC doesn't cripple down to 3.56Ghz in Windows Task Manager? What's weird is that in CPU-z and all other apps it is showing 3.9Ghz but I know that's false when I do benches.


We've been able to reproduce this issue on a couple of systems on the main Asus C6H Bios Update thread.

Discussion about this started at this page(linking a post doesn't work there):
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?91766-Crosshair-VI-Hero-UEFI-build-update-thread/page172

Description:
* Resume from sleep issues: sound issues like any video playback would have intermittent sounds, out of sync voices when playing Dishonored 2
* Issues in GTA V, Battlefront 2, Overwatch

So it's pretty much reproducible on C6H running with AMD or NVidia GPU. A temporary fix is to reboot the system after you resume from sleep (which kind of defeats the purpose).

Edit: New BIOS...welcome to another round of beta testing by the community. Curious how even the basic stuff gets past QA.


----------



## ph1ber

I'm also seeing 4.1-4.3GHz in windows task manager after sleep. I'm only overclocked to 3.9GHz. Doesn't bother me though. What's this talk of high voltages for RAM? Is this only an issue if you overclock via windows?


----------



## Olivexm

@Hurricane28 can you show me your RTC read out? Been looking for it but I cannot find it.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivexm*
> 
> @Hurricane28 can you show me your RTC read out? Been looking for it but I cannot find it.


Sure, here it is:


----------



## Olivexm

Thanks


----------



## DaOptika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moutsatsos*
> 
> A bump since i didn't get any replies.
> Is anyone else receiving a P state Oveclocking (P0) by just enabling C states in 3101?


Same for me, constant multiplier and frequencies and voltages are changing over load...


----------



## Moutsatsos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaOptika*
> 
> Same for me, constant multiplier and frequencies and voltages are changing over load...


Thanks for the reply man i appreciate it.
It was down clocking and down volting in 3101 as if i configured p state oc.
I even disabled cstates and it kept doing it so i just flashed back to 1701 and all is good now.


----------



## TwoBeers

With 3101 also VCore offset is not working. Additionally to that weird Taskmanager display bug, I'm going back to 1701.


----------



## tivook

So, for those who are working alot and is unable to keep up with the impressive pace that this post offers, is it worth flashing from 1403 to the latest bios or will it give me issues?

Currently running my 1700 @ 3.9 ghz and my memory @ 3200 mhz with the stilts fast settings with no issues.


----------



## 1usmus

@harrysun

try this









3300MHZ



CAD_BUS 20 20 20 20
procODT 60
RTT 7 3 1
PLL 1.9

BCLK 103.0 , PCI work fine in GEN 3 mode

______________________________________

DR 3432

CLDO 1000mv
DRAM R Tune 61
procODT 68.6
CAD_BUS 30 30 40 60


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoBeers*
> 
> With 3101 also VCore offset is not working. Additionally to that weird Taskmanager display bug, I'm going back to 1701.


Offset works fine here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tivook*
> 
> So, for those who are working alot and is unable to keep up with the impressive pace that this post offers, is it worth flashing from 1403 to the latest bios or will it give me issues?
> 
> Currently running my 1700 @ 3.9 ghz and my memory @ 3200 mhz with the stilts fast settings with no issues.


Wait for the next BIOS.


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> CLDO 1000mv
> *DRAM R Tune 61* <--
> procODT 68.6
> CAD_BUS 30 30 40 60


Does it change anything for you?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Does it change anything for you?


Changing it from default 63 to 61 changes nothing.
You should ask if it's stable or is it just a screenshot of non stable configuration like thousands in this thread.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Does it change anything for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Changing it from default 63 to 61 changes nothing.
> You should ask if it's stable or is it just a screenshot of non stable configuration like thousands in this thread.
Click to expand...

it's unlikely that it doesn't affect anything as it sure can have some affect on stability.
That could be just the bit.. that made it stable for him


----------



## Wolfy PC

I flashed back to 1701 but still have the same issue...



sensors seems to work in the bios, but hwinfo don't have asus crosshair vi hero sensors

I found someone who had the same issue but nobody answered :
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCr4zyM4n*
> 
> Hey everyone! Apologies if this isn't the exact right place, but I've been lurking for a while now and see sensors are in the discussion.
> My problem appears to be the IT8665E sensor.
> 
> Overclocked or not when I update to windows 10 1709 (Fall Update) the sensor completely dies. I mean anything from reporting the CPU is at 8Ghz/5volts to fans being 0 and temps being negative values.
> Latest update to HWInfo64 it freezes up then just gives up reading the sensor at all after a bit.
> 
> I'll go back to windows 10 1703 and everything works normally. Tried fresh windows installs, updated everything, nothing works.
> Just curious if anyone else has seen this or maybe just reach out to Asus because the sensor is borked?
> 
> Oh side question, is there any reason for Pstate OCing? I do it and in idle it clocks down, but if I do anything at all in windows it jumps to full load/voltage. Which means it's pretty much always at full load/voltage lol.


----------



## jajo42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Sure, here it is:


could you share your other bios ram settings? dram and SOC voltage, procODT; CAD_BUS, ...
i have nearly the same b-die ram but with your timings i get bluescreens.


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> try this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3300MHZ
> 
> 
> 
> CAD_BUS 20 20 20 20
> procODT 60
> RTT 7 3 1
> PLL 1.9
> 
> BCLK 103.0 , PCI work fine in GEN 3 mode
> 
> ______________________________________
> 
> DR 3432
> 
> CLDO 1000mv
> DRAM R Tune 61
> procODT 68.6
> CAD_BUS 30 30 40 60


I wont update to BIOS 3101 for sure, but put your settings in consideration for my test with BIOS 1701. Thx







Detaild results will follow as soon as I'm back at the test equipment. For details about my testing efforts follow the links in my signature.

*Update*: Back at home. Prime95 passed 18h of testing without an issue with 68.6 ohm, RZQ/7, RZQ/3, RZQ/1, 24.0, 30.0, 30.0, 30.0 for @3333MT/s CL14 2R as desribed in the signature. This looks very promissing. I think, I'll run it for additional 12h til tomorrow, because one of my Prime95 test passed 12h and failed before 13h. For me is Prime95 a good test to check the right resistance settings. Non of the other tests so far (AIDA64,HCIMemTestPro 500%,IBX AVX Extreame,OCCT) found this missconfiguration so early in the test itself resultung in mutch "quicker" test (try&error) progress. Prime95 failed after 19h. New test run with different settings. Refer to my signature.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> it's unlikely that it doesn't affect anything as it sure can have some affect on stability.
> That could be just the bit.. that made it stable for him


Changing it from 63 to 61 does not make the RAM stable, I say so because I know. It's stable when the screenshot shows the RAM passing at least 600% HCI or 3 hours of MemTest64 and I will be hitting that Rep+ button when I see it, otherwise it's just a screenshot of RAM running with no load, which we have seen plenty of.


----------



## Anty

Ramad - my question was not if it is stable or not but if it affects stability in positive or negative way.
True question is - what does it do in reality. Does it truly modify some CPU registers or is just a ancillary variable used to calculate other parameters.


----------



## LightningManGTS

I have to agree with ramad here in this case, especially myself as the worst offender of not running and screenshoting hci (though in fairness to myself I also haven't gotten around to buying hci due to bills and what have you else) that being said having some comparison using hci with and without dram tune would be swell


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Ramad - my question was not if it is stable or not but if it affects stability in positive or negative way.
> True question is - what does it do in reality. Does it truly modify some CPU registers or is just a ancillary variable used to calculate other parameters.


They are 4, 1 for every RAM socket. RAM sticks have different resistance, even if they are manufactured using the same components, so the resistance can be equalized using these settings.

My memory sticks behaves differently, but the CPU always looks for the RAM inserted in channel A, A2 specifically, and treats the other sticks as it treats the RAM stick in A2. I get different results and different behavior/settings if I swap the RAM sticks. By my testings, the difference between my sticks are 7 ticks (unknown tick value). If stick 1 can be good at 67 (better stick), then the other will be good at 60(worse than stick 1, needs lower resistance = higher current). My settings are always according to the worst stick, because the other stick can handle it.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> it's unlikely that it doesn't affect anything as it sure can have some affect on stability.
> That could be just the bit.. that made it stable for him
> 
> 
> 
> Changing it from 63 to 61 does not make the RAM stable, I say so because I know. It's stable when the screenshot shows the RAM passing at least 600% HCI or 3 hours of MemTest64 and I will be hitting that Rep+ button when I see it, otherwise it's just a screenshot of RAM running with no load, which we have seen plenty of.
Click to expand...

As you know.. no mobo is the same
And from my own testing with DRAM R Tune in combination with PCIe Tune... i know for a fact that this can actually make or brake a OC so excuse me if i don't "just" believe your statement.. just because you say so.
I only had to resort in using these setting when trying to target 3600MT/s.
I had tried meddling with these on 3466MT/s as well and it literally broke stability several times. Setting it at "auto" gave me the best result for this strap.
At higher frequencies.. it's a different story though. I'm yet to find the perfect combination to make 3600MT/s stable on the 1501 bios.
Don't think i'll pursue this any further though on this bios as i've read that the success rate on newer bios is actually bigger.
I'm a bit hesitant to try it though as i'm perfectly stable atm on current bios.
Think i'll wait till new bios releases and more people get better results


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> As you know.. no mobo is the same
> And from my own testing with DRAM R Tune in combination with PCIe Tune... i know for a fact that this can actually make or brake a OC so excuse me if i don't "just" believe your statement.. just because you say so.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I only had to resort in using these setting when trying to target 3600MT/s.
> I had tried meddling with these on 3466MT/s as well and it literally broke stability several times. Setting it at "auto" gave me the best result for this strap.
> At higher frequencies.. it's a different story though. I'm yet to find the perfect combination to make 3600MT/s stable on the 1501 bios.
> Don't think i'll pursue this any further though on this bios as i've read that the success rate on newer bios is actually bigger.
> I'm a bit hesitant to try it though as i'm perfectly stable atm on current bios.
> Think i'll wait till new bios releases and more people get better results


As you like, no pressure to believe me.


----------



## AmxdPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Sure, here it is:


What's your memory kit and voltages?


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> As you know.. no mobo is the same
> And from my own testing with DRAM R Tune in combination with PCIe Tune... i know for a fact that this can actually make or brake a OC so excuse me if i don't "just" believe your statement.. just because you say so.
> I only had to resort in using these setting when trying to target 3600MT/s.
> I had tried meddling with these on 3466MT/s as well and it literally broke stability several times. Setting it at "auto" gave me the best result for this strap.
> At higher frequencies.. it's a different story though. I'm yet to find the perfect combination to make 3600MT/s stable on the 1501 bios.
> Don't think i'll pursue this any further though on this bios as i've read that the success rate on newer bios is actually bigger.
> I'm a bit hesitant to try it though as i'm perfectly stable atm on current bios.
> Think i'll wait till new bios releases and more people get better results


The newer AGESA versions have really focused on getting RAM to work at rated speeds, even for Hynix RAM. If you have been happy with 1501, then you can stick with it, but if you want to try getting your RAM performance up, you may want to try the latest beta BIOS. I will note you may need to rework your overclock settings because more than just the RAM support has changed.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> The newer AGESA versions have really focused on getting RAM to work at rated speeds, even for Hynix RAM. If you have been happy with 1501, then you can stick with it, but if you want to try getting your RAM performance up, you may want to try the latest beta BIOS. I will note you may need to rework your overclock settings because more than just the RAM support has changed.


I may have to finally try it.


----------



## hurricane28

For the ones that are interested, here are my BIOS settings:

3.953466_setting.txt 20k .txt file


Take it with a grain of salt though, my settings might not work for you and can only be used as guide lines.


----------



## AlphaZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> For the ones that are interested, here are my BIOS settings:
> 
> 3.953466_setting.txt 20k .txt file
> 
> 
> Take it with a grain of salt though, my settings might not work for you and can only be used as guide lines.


Is your RAM single or dual rank?


----------



## Riekopo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> If you don't have the time than don't invest in Ryzen to be honest. If you want the best performance you have to put some time in it.
> 
> If you want the best possible out of the box running RAM, i can highly suggest you to buy G.Skill FlareX 3200 CL14. Its the same i have and it can clock up to 3600 MHz if needed and it runs out of the box perfectly well.


I've already invested in Ryzen. I have a 1800X and Vega 64 LC. How do you know it can clock up to 3600MHz? And with what timings? Have you done this yourself? Is it actually stable?


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> For the ones that are interested, here are my BIOS settings:
> 
> 3.953466_setting.txt 20k .txt file
> 
> 
> Take it with a grain of salt though, my settings might not work for you and can only be used as guide lines.


What bios version are you currently using with these settings?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaZero*
> 
> Is your RAM single or dual rank?


Single rank, dual rank is nearly impossible to clock this high with these timings as far as i know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riekopo*
> 
> I've already invested in Ryzen. I have a 1800X and Vega 64 LC. How do you know it can clock up to 3600MHz? And with what timings? Have you done this yourself? Is it actually stable?


I tried clocking up to 3600 MHz and it was actually stable. I backed it off because i saw no gains and its harder for the CPU to stabilize high RAM and core clock at the same time.

To be perfectly honest, i don't know how stable it was at 3600 MHz and i really doubt i can run it again on newest BIOS as i need more vcore and memory voltage in order to get the same clocks stable.

3466 MHz is about the limit of what these chips can do, any higher is not really necessary as you don't see much difference due to high timings.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> What bios version are you currently using with these settings?


3101 BIOS.

I don't know what to think about it to be honest because i need higher voltage at the same clocks compared to other BIOS's i used before. 1701 was my best BIOS but i can't roll back now as i already flashed the newest Agesa.. And its a pain to flash it back again to 1701.


----------



## Naeem

Can anyone test if APM Setting called Restore on AC powerloss works for them in 3101 bios ? for me its not powering on its on after a power loss it was working fine with old bios


----------



## Cata79

@hurrucane Yes, because some smartass decided that one can downgrade bios only through flashback.


----------



## AlphaZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Single rank, dual rank is nearly impossible to clock this high with these timings as far as i know.
> I tried clocking up to 3600 MHz and it was actually stable. I backed it off because i saw no gains and its harder for the CPU to stabilize high RAM and core clock at the same time.
> 
> To be perfectly honest, i don't know how stable it was at 3600 MHz and i really doubt i can run it again on newest BIOS as i need more vcore and memory voltage in order to get the same clocks stable.
> 
> 3466 MHz is about the limit of what these chips can do, any higher is not really necessary as you don't see much difference due to high timings.


I figured. I have 3333MTs B-Die 2x16GB at 14-14-14-14-28-44 stable (1.365 DRAM Voltage set in BIOS, 1.025 SoC SVI2 TFN reading, overnight MemTest64 stable). I can't stabilize 3466MTs though.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> As you know.. no mobo is the same
> And from my own testing with DRAM R Tune in combination with PCIe Tune... i know for a fact that this can actually make or brake a OC so excuse me if i don't "just" believe your statement.. just because you say so.
> I only had to resort in using these setting when trying to target 3600MT/s.
> I had tried meddling with these on 3466MT/s as well and it literally broke stability several times. Setting it at "auto" gave me the best result for this strap.
> At higher frequencies.. it's a different story though. I'm yet to find the perfect combination to make 3600MT/s stable on the 1501 bios.
> Don't think i'll pursue this any further though on this bios as i've read that the success rate on newer bios is actually bigger.
> I'm a bit hesitant to try it though as i'm perfectly stable atm on current bios.
> Think i'll wait till new bios releases and more people get better results
> 
> 
> 
> The newer AGESA versions have really focused on getting RAM to work at rated speeds, even for Hynix RAM. If you have been happy with 1501, then you can stick with it, but if you want to try getting your RAM performance up, you may want to try the latest beta BIOS. I will note you may need to rework your overclock settings because more than just the RAM support has changed.
Click to expand...

Tnx for replying
I'm aware of that.
I'd rather wait for asus to release a new bios that include some actual fixes.
Not only "modestly" improved mem support


----------



## Amir007

Maybe it's just me but ever since I flashed to 3101, the Clear_Cmos in the back of the PC no longer works for me. I have to press and hold the other button found on the motherboard to post to defaults. If i use the one outside by the USB headers I only get a black screen on boot up while everything inside my box is running. Weird!!!!


----------



## porschedrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That is very unlikely, can you post some screenshots?


I'm playing catch up in this thread just at end of discussion about the itc sensor offset issue. Previously I had to set my dram voltage in bios to 1.380 for it to be reporting 1.35v in bios and hwinfo... From what I'm reading and understanding, it's been actually getting that voltage??

Edit: meant 1.38v not 1.8v


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porschedrifter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That is very unlikely, can you post some screenshots?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm playing catch up in this thread just at end of discussion about the itc sensor offset issue. Previously I had to set my dram voltage in bios to 1.80 for it to be reporting 1.35v in bios and hwinfo... From what I'm reading and understanding, it's been actually getting that voltage??
Click to expand...

Imo It's more then likely that the board uses the voltages as set in bios
Even though the sensors might state otherwise.
Setting actual 1.8V in bios... very dangerous imo. Your lucky if you didn't fry anything


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porschedrifter*
> 
> I'm playing catch up in this thread just at end of discussion about the itc sensor offset issue. Previously I had to set my dram voltage in bios to 1.80 for it to be reporting 1.35v in bios and hwinfo... From what I'm reading and understanding, it's been actually getting that voltage??


I highly doubt you needed to set 1.80 v in BIOS in order to get 1.35 v in BIOS or hardwareinfo64. I think you set another voltage to be honest. IF you did, there must be something seriously wrong with your system as i never seen something like it. Yes voltage readings are way off but not that much.

Can you point out what voltage exactly you changed, what BIOS and if you did Cmos reset and pulled the battery in order to reset the EC registers?

For how long did you run your RAM at 1.80 v? I would highly suggest you not doing that again in danger of frying your board or RAM sticks if not already..


----------



## porschedrifter

Edit: I meant 1.38v


----------



## porschedrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I highly doubt you needed to set 1.80 v in BIOS in order to get 1.35 v in BIOS or hardwareinfo64. I think you set another voltage to be honest. IF you did, there must be something seriously wrong with your system as i never seen something like it. Yes voltage readings are way off but not that much.
> 
> Can you point out what voltage exactly you changed, what BIOS and if you did Cmos reset and pulled the battery in order to reset the EC registers?
> 
> For how long did you run your RAM at 1.80 v? I would highly suggest you not doing that again in danger of frying your board or RAM sticks if not already..


Lmao... I just woke up and half asleep posted 1.8v when I meant 1.38v Dram voltage, @ the extreme tweaker screen. 1.380v. At 1.375v for a few weeks too, reported volts were fluctuating between 1.30v and 1.35v but I was stable so I didn't care and thought I was ok. Dram current capability is set at 100% and phase power control at Extreme...

Yay rams not toast.
mans not hot


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porschedrifter*
> 
> Lmao... I just woke up and half asleep posted 1.8v when I meant 1.38v Dram voltage, @ the extreme tweaker screen. 1.380v. At 1.375v for a few weeks too, reported volts were fluctuating between 1.30v and 1.35v but I was stable so I didn't care and thought I was ok. Dram current capability is set at 100% and phase power control at Extreme...
> 
> Yay rams not toast.
> mans not hot


voltages you set in bios are the actual voltage's being used across the system I reiterate:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> So People keep complaining about windows not reporting the right cpu speeds and other applications that rely on windows to report it. Simply put, its never worked right and if it worked for you at some point then congrats because thats certainly not window's default state as far as ryzen is concerned
> 
> 
> 
> this is a pstate overclock of 4.1ghz
> and the same could be said for the voltage readings, the cold boot fix that was shown off in 9920 ages ago broke mine and others through all flashes since. I'm assuming, since 3008 includes the CB fix and this is the first time I hear people complaining about them, that it still breaks voltage readings across the board
> 
> from now on if I see people complaining about either of these two things I'll just quote back to this if people don't mind, as I'm sure others including myself are getting tired of repeating this


if you for some reason actually think your board is using more voltage then it should be then use a volt meter on the given probe points by the 24pin. you shouldn't rely entirely on the reading if thats ever the case
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata79*
> 
> @hurrucane Yes, because some smartass decided that one can downgrade bios only through flashback.


there's nothing dumb about it, you can only downgrade bios's using ezflashback in bios within agesa versions ex. 3008 back to 0020 works because their both built off of agesa 1.0.7.2a where as you couldn't flashback from there to 1701 because thats built off agesa version 1.0.0.6b. if you were able to flash back to older agesa bios's like that you might end up leaving new code behind that could muck things up hence why you use the flashback button instead as that clears the flash storage before you load the old bios back on.


----------



## hurricane28

I was playing around with the audio on this motherboard and that it has DTS installed but it doesn't work..

After some googling i discovered that you can actually download Dolby Atmos for Windows 10 and in order to get surround sound and more deep bass.

I installed it and indeed, the sound is much much better now! Movies and music have an much richer sound and there is really surround on stereo speakers and headphones!

Here is the download for some people that want to try it: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/p/dolby-access/9n0866fs04w8

Its a 30 day trial and after that you have to pay like € 14 but imo its money well spend as you don't have to buy additional hardware for it.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I was playing around with the audio on this motherboard and that it has DTS installed but it doesn't work..
> 
> After some googling i discovered that you can actually download Dolby Atmos for Windows 10 and in order to get surround sound and more deep bass.
> 
> I installed it and indeed, the sound is much much better now! Movies and music have an much richer sound and there is really surround on stereo speakers and headphones!
> 
> Here is the download for some people that want to try it: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/p/dolby-access/9n0866fs04w8
> 
> Its a 30 day trial and after that you have to pay like € 14 but imo its money well spend as you don't have to buy additional hardware for it.


I was looking into that earlier as well when I was first snooping around to enhance the quality of sound coming out of my dac, for the moment I just have it running out of the optical link out of the the motherboard into it and with the latest drivers the sound quality is quite good (I forget who it was but someone posted unpacked drivers for the on board dac that worked out quite well)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00A2QLPJM/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-HD-598-Cs-Headphone/dp/B01JP436TS/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1514491097&sr=1-3&keywords=598+cs

not the greatest audiophile quality but I consider it rather true to life with proper voice, decent mids, and ok bass.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> I was looking into that earlier as well when I was first snooping around to enhance the quality of sound coming out of my dac, for the moment I just have it running out of the optical link out of the the motherboard into it and with the latest drivers the sound quality is quite good (I forget who it was but someone posted unpacked drivers for the on board dac that worked out quite well)
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00A2QLPJM/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-HD-598-Cs-Headphone/dp/B01JP436TS/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1514491097&sr=1-3&keywords=598+cs
> 
> not the greatest audiophile quality but I consider it rather true to life with proper voice, decent mids, and ok bass.


Alright, seems like a decent DAC as far as i can tell.

I really did this Dolby Atmos app man, you can install it on 10 devices if you bought it. Movies really come alive and games simple sound much better.

I have this headphone: https://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-ATH-M50x-Professional-Monitor-Headphones/dp/B00HVLUR86

For the price, there simply is no competition. I haven't read one bad review about them and i use them for over 2 years now. My next headphone would be definitely an Audio Technica.


----------



## pez

I think I was essentially Pstate OC'ing before and that may have been my cause for instability. I've switched over to the multiplier OC'ing and at x37, my system seems to be running with no hitches thusfar. Think I'll try for a 3.8 or 3.9GHz OC at this point and then maybe play around with RAM to see what I get my best results with. BIOS 1701 is treating me so well for all this time that I'm not necessarily eager to jump onto 3008.


----------



## Wolfy PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfy PC*
> 
> I flashed back to 1701 but still have the same issue...
> 
> 
> 
> sensors seems to work in the bios, but hwinfo don't have asus crosshair vi hero sensors
> 
> I found someone who had the same issue but nobody answered :


Ok I tried to reinstall Windows in 1703 and it works, all are on 1703 or what ? nobody have the same issue in 1709 ?

Bug reported to elmor


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Changing it from default 63 to 61 changes nothing.
> You should ask if it's stable or is it just a screenshot of non stable configuration like thousands in this thread.


About "stable" screenshots. Prime95 run for 19h before a error was detected. So for all overclockers and fast screenshot makers out there, be more patient and test carefully







before posting (like me).
The problem is that I have now to go for 3x20h before I can belive it is ok.


----------



## porschedrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I was playing around with the audio on this motherboard and that it has DTS installed but it doesn't work..
> 
> After some googling i discovered that you can actually download Dolby Atmos for Windows 10 and in order to get surround sound and more deep bass.
> 
> I installed it and indeed, the sound is much much better now! Movies and music have an much richer sound and there is really surround on stereo speakers and headphones!
> 
> Here is the download for some people that want to try it: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/p/dolby-access/9n0866fs04w8
> 
> Its a 30 day trial and after that you have to pay like € 14 but imo its money well spend as you don't have to buy additional hardware for it.


I was actually playing with this yesterday. The audio hardware on this board is actually pretty good when in purest form. I am a bit of an audiophile, it can actually handle 32bit 192.
I actually prefer to stay at 24 bit 96 for the professional audio/video work I do on this system.

Atmos is ok. You actually lose a lot of the high end of the spectrum because of how it works, highs are dulled. Also if you enable Atmos it will bring the resolution down to 16bit 44100. It's virtual surround as well, positional audio via software, so it's processing the audio and distorting it in a way to make it feel like true surround, not what I want when listening to music.

You'd be better off just getting a decent pair of headphones and speakers and keeping the virtual surround modes off. Or a real surround system for that matter.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> About "stable" screenshots. Prime95 run for 19h before a error was detected. So for all overclockers and fast screenshot makers out there, be more patient and test carefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before posting (like me).
> The problem is that I have now to go for 3x20h before I can belive it is ok.


A memory will make an error no matter what we do. Getting an error free system is nearly impossible, this is why servers use ECC enabled RAM sticks. Loading a system for 20 hours is not a realistic as a day to day use, and the majority of the programs and games we use will ask for a repeat operation when an error is detected. When are you going to use your system for the purpose you have bought it for if it only runs tests 20 hours out of 24 every day?

3 hours of memory test, 3 hours of OCCT or prime95 and 3 hours of Realbench should give an idea of how stable the system is.

Those nonsensical screenshots of a system booting for one time at a given memory or CPU frequency for the sake of show off has ruined the meaning of overclocking and gave this platform a bad image. I don't know how many times I have seen screenshots of 4.0(+)GHz and memory higher than 3200MT/s where non of them is stable giving other members false hopes and making them feel sorry for their buy.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> A memory will make an error no matter what we do. Getting an error free system is nearly impossible, this is why servers use ECC enabled RAM sticks. Loading a system for 20 hours is not a realistic as a day to day use, and the majority of the programs and games we use will ask for a repeat operation when an error is detected. When are you going to use your system for the purpose you have bought it for if it only runs tests 20 hours out of 24 every day?
> 
> 3 hours of memory test, 3 hours of OCCT or prime95 and 3 hours of Realbench should give an idea of how stable the system is.
> 
> Those nonsensical screenshots of a system booting for one time at a given memory or CPU frequency for the sake of show off has ruined the meaning of overclocking and gave this platform a bad image. I don't know how many times I have seen screenshots of 4.0(+)GHz and memory higher than 3200MT/s where non of them is stable giving other members false hopes and making them feel sorry for their buy.


I agree with you Ramad, especially as one of the worst offenders, although I can say my system is at least stable to the extent of my non-consensus approved testing of aida64 at 4.1ghz cpu and 3333cas14 ram full tilt, still playing around with 3466 and trying to smooth out the early errors I get on my last stick during my quick and dirty litness test of memtest86+ which is a result of termination and voltage issues.

you made mention of the dram tune setting having to do with current across the sticks, is there any documentation on it for ryzen? this motheboard in particular? I have no clue where to look for that information, my google fue isn't stronk enough, and from what you were saying earlier it may assist me in my endeavors.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> A memory will make an error no matter what we do. Getting an error free system is nearly impossible, this is why servers use ECC enabled RAM sticks. Loading a system for 20 hours is not a realistic as a day to day use, and the majority of the programs and games we use will ask for a repeat operation when an error is detected. When are you going to use your system for the purpose you have bought it for if it only runs tests 20 hours out of 24 every day?
> 
> 3 hours of memory test, 3 hours of OCCT or prime95 and 3 hours of Realbench should give an idea of how stable the system is.
> 
> Those nonsensical screenshots of a system booting for one time at a given memory or CPU frequency for the sake of show off has ruined the meaning of overclocking and gave this platform a bad image. I don't know how many times I have seen screenshots of 4.0(+)GHz and memory higher than 3200MT/s where non of them is stable giving other members false hopes and making them feel sorry for their buy.


The idea is to verify that your system is 99 percent error free, so for the remainder of the life of the machine, you CAN just use it normally. There is fully stable, and there is "stable enough" for your purposes. If you use your machine for mission critical applications, you want to do a lot of initial testing before you can just relax and enjoy the machine. Or, you get problems where the machine doesn't boot 1 percent of the time, which may be enough for YOU, but not if you plan to sell the machine to others.


----------



## soulwrath

hmmm anyone get a reading like this on HWINFO on the 1602 bios?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> I agree with you Ramad, especially as one of the worst offenders, although I can say my system is at least stable to the extent of my non-consensus approved testing of aida64 at 4.1ghz cpu and 3333cas14 ram full tilt, still playing around with 3466 and trying to smooth out the early errors I get on my last stick during my quick and dirty litness test of memtest86+ which is a result of termination and voltage issues.
> 
> you made mention of the dram tune setting having to do with current across the sticks, is there any documentation on it for ryzen? this motheboard in particular? I have no clue where to look for that information, my google fue isn't stronk enough, and from what you were saying earlier it may assist me in my endeavors.


I hope your system can get stable, I know some members can run their systems stable at 3466MT/s like The Sandman who have also posted his settings. You can look for his posts in this thread.
There is no documentation for DRAM R1-R4 tune. My testings regarding these are back from BIOS 1401/1403 that I could observe that higher values will make the system slower but more stable, while lower values will make the system faster but less stable. The testing where done with 1.28V at 3200MT/s because system behavior change is most noticeable at lower voltages.

Regarding other settings, there is a good and informative but a little old guide written by [email protected] : https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2585-ASUS-Crosshair-V-Formula-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking
You will notice that most of the settings we have are not new, they are mostly the same with a few differences here and there. I recommend you read it if you are interested in knowing about the settings we have on our motherboards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> The idea is to verify that your system is 99 percent error free, so for the remainder of the life of the machine, you CAN just use it normally. There is fully stable, and there is "stable enough" for your purposes. If you use your machine for mission critical applications, you want to do a lot of initial testing before you can just relax and enjoy the machine. Or, you get problems where the machine doesn't boot 1 percent of the time, which may be enough for YOU, but not if you plan to sell the machine to others.


I don't know if my point was not clear or maybe because it was ME who wrote it. We are end users.

I'm testing and posting here because I own this motherboard, not testing stability because I'm trying to sell it to NASA. This thread, as far as I know, is for end users who own the motherboard and want to get the beast out of it. Yes, My intention is to get the system stable enough for my personal use, so I can brows the internet, play games, and enjoy youtube and movies, like 99% of the members here.

I also like to post screenshots of my system completing 50 loops of IBT successfully, while P-stats are fine tuned to 800MHz when idle and 3800MHz under load on BIOS 0020 using no more than 1.2V + 0.08750V(offset).


----------



## kaseki

@harrysun I agree with @Ramad. At some point during stress testing one moves from testing stability to testing reliability. DRAM reliability is good, but not perfect. And it is only good because it does its own internal error correction. In my view, better than 20 x n hours of testing would be to run 4 hrs at normal ambient temperature and 4 hours at slightly elevated ambient temperature. If "stability" degrades, one has a "brittle" overclock that should be adjusted for operation at the highest summer room temperature one is likely to see, depending on one's climate and, possibly, one's air conditioning reliability.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I hope your system can get stable, I know some members can run their systems stable at 3466MT/s like The Sandman who have also posted his settings. You can look for his posts in this thread.
> There is no documentation for DRAM R1-R4 tune. My testings regarding these are back from BIOS 1401/1403 that I could observe that higher values will make the system slower but more stable, while lower values will make the system faster but less stable. The testing where done with 1.28V at 3200MT/s because system behavior change is most noticeable at lower voltages.
> 
> Regarding other settings, there is a good and informative but a little old guide written by [email protected] : https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2585-ASUS-Crosshair-V-Formula-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking
> You will notice that most of the settings we have are not new, they are mostly the same with a few differences here and there. I recommend you read it if you are interested in knowing about the settings we have on our motherboards.
> I don't know if my point was not clear or maybe because it was ME who wrote it. We are end users.
> 
> I'm testing and posting here because I own this motherboard, not testing stability because I'm trying to sell it to NASA. This thread, as far as I know, is for end users who own the motherboard and want to get the beast out of it. Yes, My intention is to get the system stable enough for my personal use, so I can brows the internet, play games, and enjoy youtube and movies, like 99% of the members here.
> 
> I also like to post screenshots of my system completing 50 loops of IBT successfully, while P-stats are fine tuned to 800MHz when idle and 3800MHz under load on BIOS 0020 using no more than 1.2V + 0.08750V(offset).


you know I owned the Formula-Z board and never touched any of the ram settings other then primary timmings and haven't even looked at that thread in probably 2 years at this point... but yeah going back to the dram tune thingy, it may be worth to try upping it slightly. As I said my issue is I get errors too early on in my testing on my fourth stick which can lead to game crashes after an hour, errors after 9 loops being the best I've made it makes them rarer but sporadic as far as how long it takes goes. in my latest efforts I'm trying to use blck oc again to see if I can use that as a bit of a weight lifter to lower other voltages and give. overall my end goal is to be one of the first ones to run 4.1 3466cas14 with 4 sr sticks with it actually solid since I haven't actually seen anyone else do 3466 that wasn't running slower cpu clocks(although I don't look at hwbot or likes so for all I know someone has done it and not just as a one off thing). 3333 is as easy as putting in the timmings from the calc and hitting go, 3466 is something else, something outrageos.... dare I say fun?


----------



## HiGhEnDcZ

How bios flashback 3008/3101 back to 1701 or 1501 ...Not work AI Suite / Bios EZ Utility / USB Flashback ...
You really can not go back to the original bios 1701. Is this blocking the new AGESA?


----------



## Dr. Vodka

3466MHz can be done. I'm using this kit. gskill trident-z 2x8GB 3466MHz 16-18-18-38 2T 1.35v, B-die. Not the best bin (3200C14, 3600C16) but almost there.





This is The Stilt's 3466MHz profile, but run at 15-16-16-36 instead of 15-15-15-35. This eliminated the odd error at a few hundred %.
I ran P95 28.10 Blend with 14GB of memory for two hours on this, no issues. Forgot to save the screenshot.

VRAM/VBOOT 1.425v
VTTDDR 0.7128v
VSOC 1.1v
ProcODT 60 ohms
CAD bus 40-40-40-40
RTTNOM off
RTTWR off
RTTPARK RZQ/5
BGSA activated

Memory temperature sensors topped at 40-42°C after that HCI run, I have a 140mm fan blowing across the sticks and through the VRM. Cool memory is happy memory.

I need to revalidate this on 3101, but it's not impossible.

Those who overclock and don't stress test, and then complain about issues or just post screenshots, well, what can you do about it... their loss.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/20000#post_26166984
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> Half of the 3DMark Sky Diver Combined Test score comes from the physics score. The physics engine used in 3DMark is Bullet, which is extremely sensitive to latency.
> 
> 3200MHz 14-14-14-75-350ns-BGSE = 116.85fps
> 3200MHz 14-14-14-75-350ns-BGSD = 119.51fps
> 3520MHz 14-14-14-56-177ns-BGSD = 125.07fps
> 3200MHz 12-12-12-54-140ns-BGSD = 127.07fps
> 
> These are with R7 clocked at 3.575GHz.
> 
> Those are five run averages, since the score varies slightly between the runs.
> 3DMark SD CT isn't the best benchmark to evaluate the real world memory performance, however it is quite decent and can be run very quickly.


Up there with that 3520MHz C14 result from Stilt.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiGhEnDcZ*
> 
> How bios flashback 3008/3101 back to 1701 or 1501 ...Not work AI Suite / Bios EZ Utility / USB Flashback ...
> You really can not go back to the original bios 1701. Is this blocking the new AGESA?


usb flashback works perfectly fine, I up ended jumping between 3101>0096>0902>3101>0096>3008>0096>1701>3008 using only usb flashback this last couple of days when I was freaking out over the board getting stuck looping q codes when my problem all along was that my dumb evga dual 8pin powerlink adapter corroded on the back of the sliding plug shorting two of the pins and making the pci and display driver chips on my graphics card go nuts. on the note of that I've owned only two of them and the one that went was the last one I bought with the oldest one still working fine in my friends pc on my old 1080 so


----------



## HiGhEnDcZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> usb flashback works perfectly fine, I ended jumping between 3101>0096>0902>3101>0096>3008>0096>1701>3008 using only usb flashback this last couple of days when I was freaking out over the board getting stuck looping q codes when my problem all along was that my dumb evga dual 8pin powerlink adapter corroded on the back of the sliding plug shorting two of the pins and making the pci and display driver chips on my graphics card go nuts. on the note of that I've owned only two of them and the one that went was the last one I bought with the oldest one still working fine in my friends pc on my old 1080 so


It does not work that way ... Flashback USB FAT32 bios renamed to C6H.CAP 1701 does not take twice that blue blink and nothing is gone.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr. Vodka*
> 
> 3466MHz can be done. I'm using this kit. gskill trident-z 2x8GB 3466MHz 16-18-18-38 2T 1.35v, B-die. Not the best bin (3200C14, 3600C16) but almost there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is The Stilt's 3466MHz profile, but run at 15-16-16-36 instead of 15-15-15-35. This eliminated the odd error at a few hundred %.
> I ran P95 28.10 Blend with 14GB of memory for two hours on this, no issues. Forgot to save the screenshot.
> 
> VRAM/VBOOT 1.425v
> VTTDDR 0.7128v
> VSOC 1.1v
> ProcODT 60 ohms
> CAD bus 40-40-40-40
> RTTNOM off
> RTTWR off
> RTTPARK RZQ/5
> BGSA activated
> 
> I need to revalidate this on 3101, but it's not impossible.
> 
> Those who overclock and don't stress test, and then complain about issues or just post screenshots, well, what can you do about it... their loss.


I'm fully aware, I'm just trying to accomplish my own kit in the tightest way possible

trying at it again using blck to get 4.1 3466cas14. could probably settle for cas15 but meh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiGhEnDcZ*
> 
> It does not work that way ... Flashback USB FAT32 bios renamed to C6H.CAP 1701 does not take twice that blue blink and nothing is gone.


to that end I don't know what to tell you, I did it multiple times yesterday and the day before and it worked fine for me. Heck I think my usb stick is formated using ntfs! the only thing that might be the problem is, is that you may have the file not in the root directory of the stick or its not the primary volume everything else is either user or hardware error


----------



## Ramad

@ LightningManGTS
Try different timings. Increasing tRC would be my start at 50 or 52. I can make you a set of timings using my calculation of you want.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiGhEnDcZ*
> 
> It does not work that way ... Flashback USB FAT32 bios renamed to C6H.CAP 1701 does not take twice that blue blink and nothing is gone.


You can use Rufus to format the USB drive to fat32, grab the portable version: https://rufus.akeo.ie/

Format using the settings below:



Copy the BIOS file you want to flash to the USB drive when done, after renaming it to *C6H.CAP*, and reset the BIOS before flashing. This should work using the FlashBack USB port.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiGhEnDcZ*
> 
> How bios flashback 3008/3101 back to 1701 or 1501 ...Not work AI Suite / Bios EZ Utility / USB Flashback ...
> You really can not go back to the original bios 1701. Is this blocking the new AGESA?


if nothing work you can try with Afudos

AFUDOS[space][NameOfRom.rom][space]/GAN

afudos NameOfRom.rom /gan

afudos need boot usb with DOS


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> if nothing work you can try with Afudos
> 
> AFUDOS[space][NameOfRom.rom][space]/GAN
> 
> afudos NameOfRom.rom /gan
> 
> afudos need boot usb with DOS


It should be noted there is a version of afudos that works in windows 10, where it is I have no idea. It's also a known method for doing clean bios wipes and installs so theirs no inherent harm it in, it's just not a method provide by Asus as a part of their software so if say the power cuts out while mid wipe/install you may be less likely to have sent in under warranty

@Ramad I have a few different things I want to try before I start doing drastic things, although I do appreciate the reminder that uping trc is a thing. Uping it to 50 and running the pll at 1.6volts with blck oc got me to 14 passes of my normal quick test for checking 3466 stability which is a far bit better then 9 passes. For posterity's sake the test is test 9 of memtest86+ running over the memory addresses between 28-32g which is the last die on the 4th stick of ram. Generally passes greater then 9 has the greatest normal use level of stability I've seen, 14 passes exceeds that by quite a bit. Before I couldn't run an Aida test without hitting hardware errors at 6mins now I'm 27 mins in with no errors. The suprisingl part is that I'm not crashing and burning with running the pll undervoltage while using the external clock generator.


----------



## abso

Is there an option to turn off/on HPET on this board?


----------



## LightningManGTS

Not officially no


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> It should be noted there is a version of afudos that works in windows 10, where it is I have no idea. It's also a known method for doing clean bios wipes and installs so theirs no inherent harm it in, it's just not a method provide by Asus as a part of their software so if say the power cuts out while mid wipe/install you may be less likely to have sent in under warranty


if you brick your motherboard with bios update you dont have warranty (be official or not) (Asus warranty, if your reseller give you warranty is other thing)
AFUWIN? i dont feel security with flash bios over windows.
i use Afudos to install biosMod.

its risky? yes
more than official methods? no if you run the correct command.
Asus give a warranty on flash bios problem? No.

equally i say "if *nothing* work you can try with Afudos"

Afudos is the last option.

greetings.


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaZero*
> 
> I figured. I have 3333MTs B-Die 2x16GB at 14-14-14-14-28-44 stable (1.365 DRAM Voltage set in BIOS, 1.025 SoC SVI2 TFN reading, overnight MemTest64 stable). I can't stabilize 3466MTs though.


Hi AlphaZero, I'm sure you must have posted it already, but could you please share the rest of your config in order to see if I can get something similar from my own RAM sticks?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> if you brick your motherboard with bios update you dont have warranty (be official or not) (Asus warranty, if your reseller give you warranty is other thing)
> AFUWIN? i dont feel security with flash bios over windows.
> i use Afudos to install biosMod.
> 
> its risky? yes
> more than official methods? no if you run the correct command.
> Asus give a warranty on flash bios problem? No.
> 
> equally i say "if *nothing* work you can try with Afudos"
> 
> Afudos is the last option.
> 
> greetings.


A couple dozen pages back some one posted saying they ran. Afudos 3.5 from the powershell in windows 10 and it flashed correctly. Like I said I don't remember much beyond but I thought it should be mention since it seemed like a neat thing. Should just be able to search in thread using there "afudos 3.5" or the like.

As far as warranty goes people were saying here in the thread that they were able to rma their boards when they bricked so that's what I'm going off of as far as the warranty concerned, hence the "your more likely to get away bricking your own board and getting it rma'd if you do it via ezflash or the USB flash back" bit


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> A couple dozen pages back some one posted saying they ran. Afudos 3.5 from the powershell in windows 10 and it flashed correctly. Like I said I don't remember much beyond but I thought it should be mention since it seemed like a neat thing. Should just be able to search in thread using there "afudos 3.5" or the like.
> 
> As far as warranty goes people were saying here in the thread that they were able to rma their boards when they bricked so that's what I'm going off of as far as the warranty concerned, hence the "your more likely to get away bricking your own board and getting it rma'd if you do it via ezflash or the USB flash back" bit


Thanks to the knowledge but im afraid with big systems and flash bios. Afudos (over DOS) loading less devices and not have services and software in background.
its my opinion, can be work but im not feel good with it.

i use warranty (Resseller, Asus dont exist here officialy) And resseller dont have/use USB Programmer to see "what and how to" i flash the Bios. (my problem not be Afudos, be some values)

Asus make a Bios (official) with Pstates (work very bad in first version, at this day pstates is disabled on prime pro x370) and pstates (with bad values) can brick your board completely (in the past).

warranty its a lottery sometimes.

i hope Asus allow flash old bios (officialy).


----------



## LightningManGTS

It's rather official to backdated to older agesa bios's if you do it via the USB flash back button above your io on the side of the motherboard


----------



## loganj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> Not officially no


Do you know the unofficial way to turn off hpet?


----------



## harrysun

@Jackalito: I'm not @AlphaZero here it is:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaZero*
> 
> 3008 UEFI results in a lower overclock potential for than 1701. I was 4GHz stable at LLC3, now 3950MHz stable with same settings but LLC5 needed.
> 
> I am using a 2x16GB G.Skill RGB 3200MHz CL14 kit and I had cold boot issues all the time on 1701 and could never get above 3200MHz CL14 stable. On 3008 I no longer have cold boot issues and can reach 3333MHz Cl14.
> 
> Something I notice with regard to voltage... I am setting 1.437 LLC5 in UEFI to achieve 3950mhz, HWInfo shows MB reporting 1.5-1.6, 1800x sensors reporting 1.45 vcore, and individual core VIDs will droop as low as 1.36 under load.
> 
> From what I've read in this thread, the board sensors cannot be trusted so I don't think my 1800x is ever receiving more than the 1.45 it itself is reporting, but I don't understand what the core VID's are and why they droop so much lower. The lower I set LLC the lower the droop.
> 
> I can't help but feel disappointed with m Ryzen / ASUS experience so far. I'm on my second 1800x, first one was Samsung fab, second one was from a Global Foundries fab 20 something weeks later and they both achieved the same exact overclock, no better. This leads me to believe it's ASUS' boards and UEFI's that are the issue. I'm not going to rage quit as that serves no purpose, but I feel so frustrated and would steer potential buyers away at this point. Oh well, let's hope for Zen+ and x470...
> 
> Here is my current profile on 3008 for any comments or for anyone looking to get their similar memory kit to 3333MHz stable:
> 
> UEFI-3008CPU-3950RAM-3333_setting.txt 18k .txt file


----------



## Seyirci

I want to ask my OC is ok? or not my oc knowladge is nearly enaugh for basic

I need some guide Am I doing it right or wrong
I want to go high as I can in safe temp for daily use

my rams
gskill flare X 3200cl14 @3399Mghz
can I say it is Ok?




(new settings) with cpu-z bench temp 61'C @3825Mhz / 1.35llc3 (goes high 1.4) temp is it not high? (corsair h100iv2)
if I lower voltage it is not failing at boot or prime testing for 2 haurs (I stopped after) but anyway set this voltage from forum general usage (not done with oc'ing cpu)

bios3101_setting.txt 20k .txt file


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loganj*
> 
> Do you know the unofficial way to turn off hpet?


bluej511 explains that on this page http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/10740_30 on post 10750


----------



## loganj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mct1980*
> 
> bluej511 explains that on this page http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/10740_30 on post 10750


thats just a software solution and has nothing to do with bios.


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loganj*
> 
> thats just a software solution and has nothing to do with bios.


And what is the difference?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> About "stable" screenshots. Prime95 run for 19h before a error was detected. So for all overclockers and fast screenshot makers out there, be more patient and test carefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before posting (like me).
> The problem is that I have now to go for 3x20h before I can belive it is ok.


Was about to say but others said before. What sort of workloads are You planning to do on this platform that will put maximum load for for 20 hours ??
Even when im post producing 60 gigs of footage from my gopro its usually 16 hours of renrering.

I'd be like if one got time to run 3 tests 20 hours each looks like he does not need a pc at all







or You have second system to use while its running ??


----------



## HiGhEnDcZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> It's rather official to backdated to older agesa bios's if you do it via the USB flash back button above your io on the side of the motherboard


It does not even work via USB flashback 3x blinks blue and nothing happens.


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiGhEnDcZ*
> 
> It does not even work via USB flashback 3x blinks blue and nothing happens.


I do not know why, but I've FAT32 USB sticks that work, and others that dont. I'm pretty sure they have tall only one partition table entry. True for BIOS 1701 and earlier.


----------



## HiGhEnDcZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> I do not know why, but I've FAT32 USB sticks that work, and others that dont. I'm pretty sure they have tall only one partition table entry. True for BIOS 1701 and earlier.


OMG 3x Format USB sticks FAT32 rename bios file C6H.CAP...Load Defaults Settings in BIOS shut down PC. USB sticks to use USB Flashback use BIOS button 3x blinks blue led ...Not Works


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiGhEnDcZ*
> 
> OMG 3x Format USB sticks FAT32 rename bios file C6H.CAP...Load Defaults Settings in BIOS shut down PC. USB sticks to use USB Flashback use BIOS button 3x blinks blue led ...Not Works


I hold the BIOS button(not the clear CMOS button) until it starts to blink. It has never failed me. I normally have the normal .CAP file on the drive, and then copy it to C6H.CAP on the flash drive, so I can flash normally, but have the flashback option available if things really break.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiGhEnDcZ*
> 
> OMG 3x Format USB sticks FAT32 rename bios file C6H.CAP...Load Defaults Settings in BIOS shut down PC. USB sticks to use USB Flashback use BIOS button 3x blinks blue led ...Not Works


Do you have the Crosshair or the Wi-Fi version? Are you using the port marked with "BIOS" in the back of the motherboard?


----------



## HiGhEnDcZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Do you have the Crosshair or the Wi-Fi version? Are you using the port marked with "BIOS" in the back of the motherboard?


I Have Crosshair VI Hero.
I'm not a newcomer it just does not work 3 it's blinking and nothing is happening.


----------



## harrysun

@HiGhEnDcZ: Let us consult Google >> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?1142-How-to-use-ASUS-ROG-USB-BIOS-Flashback&p=608818&viewfull=1#post608818


----------



## HiGhEnDcZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> @HiGhEnDcZ: Let us consult Google >> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?1142-How-to-use-ASUS-ROG-USB-BIOS-Flashback&p=608818&viewfull=1#post608818


Bios 3008 / 3101 Flashback to official Asus Bios 1701 not work.

Bios flashback " Working"







This BIOS works.









C6H Test BIOS 0020 with AGESA 1007 (405200c4e299c1eed9a0044edec9aba51f37cee1d70caabe4 0b9485b0604521a)

http://www.mediafire.com/file/6s48n1vmemkkoro/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0020.zip


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiGhEnDcZ*
> 
> I Have Crosshair VI Hero.
> I'm not a newcomer it just does not work 3 it's blinking and nothing is happening.


I had to ask because I have seen both situations before. Try re-flashing the same BIOS that you have right now from the BIOS itself then try flashing back to the BIOS you want.

Edit: Never mind, it seems you have solved it.


----------



## Targonis

.


----------



## mito1172

I do not understand why you are trying to return to BİOS who makes a cold boot?


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiGhEnDcZ*
> 
> It does not even work via USB flashback 3x blinks blue and nothing happens.


Try a different USB stick..2 of the 4 I currently use will not work no matter what for the USB flashback.


----------



## Disassociative

I just noticed my PCH temp is sitting on 80 degrees when my GPU is under load. Umm what.


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Try a different USB stick..2 of the 4 I currently use will not work no matter what for the USB flashback.


Other people also reported that some new flashdrives (USB3) do not work while they have no problems using older ones (USB2 sticks).


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Other people also reported that some new flashdrives (USB3) do not work while they have no problems using older ones (USB2 sticks).


I think that is exactly it...my 2 really old ones work and the newest ones do not.


----------



## Ryoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiGhEnDcZ*
> 
> I Have Crosshair VI Hero.
> I'm not a newcomer it just does not work 3 it's blinking and nothing is happening.


is the bios usb flashback just blink a few time and then become a solid blue light?

probably due to the drive cannot be recognize. fyi, usb flash back can only run with mbr, it cannot work if the usb flash drive is in gpt partition structure.


----------



## jajo42

since bios 3101 my clock is always out of sync. now it is 10mins in the future. any fix for this? time sync in windows 10 settings is on auto update.


----------



## loganj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> And what is the difference?


I've seen some tests on a webpage (don't remember where) but the idea was simple: if hpet is enable in bios and disable in windows than u'll have higher latency than if both are disable.
there were a few examples shown on that page with different timers from windows and hpet on/off in bios


----------



## mct1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loganj*
> 
> thats just a software solution and has nothing to do with bios.


D'oh, that's all you gonna get. Doesn't matter what solution it is.


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loganj*
> 
> I've seen some tests on a webpage (don't remember where) but the idea was simple: if hpet is enable in bios and disable in windows than u'll have higher latency than if both are disable.
> there were a few examples shown on that page with different timers from windows and hpet on/off in bios


Link?
(I've seen that you don't remember, but perhaps you can search again for it, since it sounds really silly and I wanna read it myself)


----------



## loganj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> Link?
> (I've seen that you don't remember, but perhaps you can search again for it, since it sounds really silly and I wanna read it myself)


Couldn't find that forum page.
I found another one and it seems to show different values from what ive seen before lol

I guess it all depends on hardware.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loganj*
> 
> Couldn't find that forum page.
> I found another one and it seems to show different values from what ive seen before lol
> 
> I guess it all depends on hardware.


hpet is set on by default in bios and cannot be changed, the major agravation in this thread is trying to turn hpet off in bios to improve performance in some games and software. to that end; while there is no official way to turn it off 1usmus has in the past made a modded bios where hpet is turned off, and assuming the hexadecimal address has not changed since 1701, there is a guide by 1usmus to modify the bios and load it accordingly.


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> @Jackalito: I'm not @AlphaZero here it is:


Thank you so much for taking the time to locate his post, harrysun!

Happy New Year, everyone!!!


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jajo42*
> 
> since bios 3101 my clock is always out of sync. now it is 10mins in the future. any fix for this? time sync in windows 10 settings is on auto update.


I discovered when I was first working with my C6H and had no OS at all, that the clock could be changed by clicking (don't recall right or left click) on the time display on the upper left corner of the BIOS window.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Offtopic :

Okey So you all had the pleasure of meeting Elmor in this topic and enjoying his expertise...
But did you ever wonder what the guy is like ?
Well... your in luck, if you did... or if your just curious...
I found the following video on DerBauer-YouTube-Channel
Hope you enjoy it



ROG FTW


----------



## WarpenN1

Hey guys! After changing cooler back to water 3.0 ultimate, PC wont boot at all.. Leds and all light up when I switch my PSU on but nothing happens when pressing power button...


----------



## WarpenN1

Edit to my last post, sorry when I post this as a new post.. Thats because I'm posting with my phone..

But now after testing.

Inial ---> took out rams --> unplugged all power cables ---> took out cooler ---> untightening backplate screws didnt still boot and after that I put RAMs back and it booted :/ I really didnt even know what caused this problem :/ Do you think it was too tight backplate screws? :/


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Inial ---> took out rams --> unplugged all power cables ---> took out cooler ---> untightening backplate screws didnt still boot and after that I put RAMs back and it booted :/ I really didnt even know what caused this problem :/ Do you think it was too tight backplate screws? :/


I'm not aware of TT having an issue but when EK first released there Ryzen WB the back plate gasket iirc did cause issues.
It might be worth searching the "Early Days" of this thread for EK back plate.


----------



## The Sandman

How can I attach a Thaiphoon SPD and HTML report file to a private message or here?


----------



## Anty

Add attachment should do that - but what I see when trying to include this file is "AJAX response unable to be parsed as valid JSON object."


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I'm not aware of TT having an issue but when EK first released there Ryzen WB the back plate gasket iirc did cause issues.
> It might be worth searching the "Early Days" of this thread for EK back plate.


But do you have any idea what might have caused this? Now I'm rocking again in windows and running prime95, seems to have a bit better thermals when I used more thermal paste compared to pea size at least it didn't jump straight over 70c to 75c in an instant rather temps slowly increased from 67c to 79c max 80c peak when I fired up small ffts







, maybe I should've used even more thermal paste now that I think that more thermal paste worked a bit better for me than little. I still miss my liquid metal temps though









What thermal paste applying method do you use? I've made a little conclusion that spreading thermal paste don't fill up imperfections on the surface as good as pea method even though with spread you can easily cover the whole IHS is this correct?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Add attachment should do that - but what I see when trying to include this file is "AJAX response unable to be parsed as valid JSON object."


Yup, that's what I get. So I'm not the only one








I've had a couple opportunities to help others (and one pending) but haven't figured it out yet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> But do you have any idea what might have caused this? Now I'm rocking again in windows and running prime95, seems to have a bit better thermals when I used more thermal paste compared to pea size at least it didn't jump straight over 70c to 75c in an instant rather temps slowly increased from 67c to 79c max 80c peak when I fired up small ffts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , maybe I should've used even more thermal paste now that I think that more thermal paste worked a bit better for me than little. I still miss my liquid metal temps though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What thermal paste applying method do you use? I've made a little conclusion that spreading thermal paste don't fill up imperfections on the surface as good as pea method even though with spread you can easily cover the whole IHS is this correct?


Iirc the supplied (EK) backing plate/gasket may have caused shorting? That was HEAVY on the iirc.
You'll have to search for more info sorry. That was like 25,000 posts ago.

IMHO less is more when it comes to TIM.
Using IC Diamond or AS I use the spread method. These are both on the thicker side. Most others I've tried (not that many) were thinner and I used the pea method.
TIM application video http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/24890#post_20981038


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Yup, that's what I get. So I'm not the only one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a couple opportunities to help others (and one pending) but haven't figured it out yet.
> Iirc the supplied (EK) backing plate/gasket may have caused shorting? That was HEAVY on the iirc.
> You'll have to search for more info sorry. That was like 25,000 posts ago.
> 
> IMHO less is more when it comes to TIM.
> Using IC Diamond or AS I use the spread method. These are both on the thicker side. Most others I've tried (not that many) were thinner and I used the pea method.
> TIM application video http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/24890#post_20981038


Okay! Guess if I want to lower the thermals I have to go custom loop.. How much weaker are AIO's pumps usually compared to for example D5 pump?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Okay! Guess if I want to lower the thermals I have to go custom loop.. How much weaker are AIO's pumps usually compared to for example D5 pump?


It's more than that. I'm not down grading AIO's but imho it's a matter of quality.
You know, you get what you pay for.

Example, my D5 is 4 1/2 yrs old and been in 3 systems. How long have AIO's been on the market?
Still as quiet as the day it was installed.

I would imagine it being like running a Hyper 212 and wondering how much difference a Noctua D15 would make.
You have freedom to add-on as you go, lower fan speeds = much less noise, the list goes on.
I've followed several members starting out under water with AIO's. Most all of them end up regretting it and go custom.

If nothing else I just can't get comfortable mixing H2O and the $$$ invested in a 1800x/Hero with a system that probably doesn't even allow me to check coolant level or change the coolant over time.
AIO's, not for me sorry.


----------



## 3200MHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> If nothing else I just can't get comfortable mixing H2O and the $$$ invested in a 1800x/Hero with a system that probably doesn't even allow me to check coolant level or change the coolant over time.
> AIO's, not for me sorry.


I personally use Arctic's Freezer 360 with my 1800X and Crosshair VI Extreme. I'm pretty happy with it's performance and noise level, except the pump noise during night hours (where there are very low environmental noise pollution). But, AFAIK, D5 pump produces the noise too.

I initially planned to purchase a custom set for water cooling, I even bought Thermaltake Core X9 cubic case for purpose of water cooling, but the only option available in my country is EKWB pre-composed sets on very high price. Ordering a custom set from EKWB doesn't make it a reasonable choice either (with shipping costs and taxes). So the AIO water cooler I chose is exceptionally good value/price option.


----------



## 3200MHz

Guys, is there any way to see what memory config in terms of voltages, impedance and other non-timings related stuff is being written down to south bridge/hub while the system is stable? I just looking for the way to get rid of that one reset during POST sequence. The system finds the way to stably run my memory and I can't find what it changes to work with it. All monitors show voltages (well, with the amendment to the fact that some sensors report incorrect voltages) and timings which I specified in BIOS, but I have one reset during cold boot POST sequence and then everything runs stably until next power-down.

㎰: Looks like it is normal behavior, but still&#8230; I suspect that initial data configured in BIOS settings doesn't allow the system to start properly, so it does the "warm reset" to write down proper data and it works until power down when the "invalid" setting are being transferred to south bridge/hub.


----------



## Gilgam3sh

hopefully this fan error will be solved soon, even the chassi fans runs at full rpm after a while even when set to silent i BIOS...


----------



## hurricane28

I guess i can call myself "stable" now:


----------



## VPII

I need some assistance. I had my second 5930k die on my.... during stock runs. Was one of the good 5930k's doing 5.3ghz all cores plus ht under dice. So I decided it is time for AMD.... my last great amd chip was a Phenom 1090T 6+ghz with ease under ln2.

Ive got a Ryzen 7 1700 with Asus CH VI Hero coming in 2 days. The only ram I have is a set of 4 x 4ghz Kingston Hyper X Predator DDR2400 as well as 4 x 4gb Kingston HyperX Predator DDR2666. In my Intel setup they ran 3000ghz no problem at 1.45vdimm. My question is will they work and if not what other memory should I look at. Can be less like 16gb total but Id like to get good speed out of them but in South Africa we are somewhat limited with what is available and at a hefty price.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VPII*
> 
> I need some assistance. I had my second 5930k die on my.... during stock runs. Was one of the good 5930k's doing 5.3ghz all cores plus ht under dice. So I decided it is time for AMD.... my last great amd chip was a Phenom 1090T 6+ghz with ease under ln2.
> 
> Ive got a Ryzen 7 1700 with Asus CH VI Hero coming in 2 days. The only ram I have is a set of 4 x 4ghz Kingston Hyper X Predator DDR2400 as well as 4 x 4gb Kingston HyperX Predator DDR2666. In my Intel setup they ran 3000ghz no problem at 1.45vdimm. My question is will they work and if not what other memory should I look at. Can be less like 16gb total but Id like to get good speed out of them but in South Africa we are somewhat limited with what is available and at a hefty price.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I recommend G.Skill if building a Ryzen rig. You can't go wrong with these two:
1. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231929&cm_re=g_skill_trident-_-20-231-929-_-Product
2. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232530&cm_re=g_skill_flare_x-_-20-232-530-_-Product

You will always get best results with SS modules using 2x8gb dimms.


----------



## VPII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VPII*
> 
> I need some assistance. I had my second 5930k die on my.... during stock runs. Was one of the good 5930k's doing 5.3ghz all cores plus ht under dice. So I decided it is time for AMD.... my last great amd chip was a Phenom 1090T 6+ghz with ease under ln2.
> 
> Ive got a Ryzen 7 1700 with Asus CH VI Hero coming in 2 days. The only ram I have is a set of 4 x 4ghz Kingston Hyper X Predator DDR2400 as well as 4 x 4gb Kingston HyperX Predator DDR2666. In my Intel setup they ran 3000ghz no problem at 1.45vdimm. My question is will they work and if not what other memory should I look at. Can be less like 16gb total but Id like to get good speed out of them but in South Africa we are somewhat limited with what is available and at a hefty price.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend G.Skill if building a Ryzen rig. You can't go wrong with these two:
> 1. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231929&cm_re=g_skill_trident-_-20-231-929-_-Product
> 2. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232530&cm_re=g_skill_flare_x-_-20-232-530-_-Product
> 
> You will always get best results with SS modules using 2 dimms only.
Click to expand...

Thanks.... Im looking at Corsair 2 x 8gb Ddr4 3200. Apparently a set that is compatible. Unfortunately no Newegg around here but Ill check those for avail in SA.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## amin12345

How can I enable cool and quiet ? I have a overclocked cpu to 4000mhz and Ram at 3200mhz and I have enabled c-state but still in windows I cant get the cool and quiet working the frequency lowing during idle?


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> I recommend G.Skill if building a Ryzen rig. You can't go wrong with these two:
> 1. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231929&cm_re=g_skill_trident-_-20-231-929-_-Product
> 2. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232530&cm_re=g_skill_flare_x-_-20-232-530-_-Product
> 
> You will always get best results with SS modules using 2x8gb dimms.


Yep, I second the recommendation for https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232530&cm_re=g_skill_flare_x-_-20-232-530-_-Product

Could always run them on 3200MHz and was even able to push them to 3600MHz with a bit of added voltage on some older bioses.
(didnt yet try pushing them over 3200MHz on 3101 bios)

Very satisfied with them.
I always set the timings manually in bios along with the DOCP profile though. Just look for them in SPD profiles and set them according to that as DOCP will only set the few main timings.
Have yet to try pushing the timings any lower than its default 14.


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amin12345*
> 
> How can I enable cool and quiet ? I have a overclocked cpu to 4000mhz and Ram at 3200mhz and I have enabled c-state but still in windows I cant get the cool and quiet working the frequency lowing during idle?


How did you set the P states?
What I do, is put P0 P1 and P2 into manual mode and only edit the frequency of P0 to my overclock.
(Also enable the C-state setting)
And use an offset for VCore voltage in Extreme Tweaker.
You wanna keep most of the settings in Extreme Tweaker for the CPU frequency at default and keep the ref clock at 100, not auto.

Also do you use the AMD Ryzen balanced power plan in windows?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VPII*
> 
> Thanks.... Im looking at Corsair 2 x 8gb Ddr4 3200. Apparently a set that is compatible. Unfortunately no Newegg around here but Ill check those for avail in SA.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Those are fantastic with [email protected] profile programed for ryzen







Plug and play and 3466cl14 with 1.4 wont be a problem on them








https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313712

If ya thinking LPX its junk on Ryzen. Those are single rank hynix and not what this platform likes.

Or them but they cost more and are slower








https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232530&cm_re=gskill_flare_x_ddr4-_-20-232-530-_-Product


----------



## icyeye

Hi!can anyone advice me what should i do to get mine DVD player work properly?I am currently on the latest BIOS. Anyway, i just replaced mine old one and buy new one,and... i still can't get it recognized in BIOS or Windows. I am so frustrated...damn.Any help is appreciated.ty


----------



## amin12345

I loaded the CPU preset 4000mhz and lowered the volts to 3.8v and I was stable I don't know what the P states p0-p1-p2 Settings are? c-state is on enabled. I don't have that AMD Ryzen balanced power plan? I'm using windows 7.


----------



## porschedrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Offtopic :
> 
> Okey So you all had the pleasure of meeting Elmor in this topic and enjoying his expertise...
> But did you ever wonder what the guy is like ?
> Well... your in luck, if you did... or if your just curious...
> I found the following video on DerBauer-YouTube-Channel
> Hope you enjoy it
> 
> 
> 
> ROG FTW


@Elmor seems like a really cool dude.


----------



## porschedrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilgam3sh*
> 
> hopefully this fan error will be solved soon, even the chassi fans runs at full rpm after a while even when set to silent i BIOS...


Since I've had the board, currently on latest beta bios, but even on other bioses I have not a single problem with fans. However I do not have AI Suite installed and I do not use the preset fan profiles in bios, I have them all configured as manual with all settings customized by me. on bios 1701 I had an issue if I used sleep (hibernate worked fine) upon wake fans would be stuck at a high rmp and not fluctuate until a reboot.

I'm using all fan headers except for two, one chassis and the AIO.
I even have my pump using the pump header.

That's it, and using hibernate instead of sleep fixed the issue.

So uninstall AI Suite if you have it and try my method and let me know how it turns out.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amin12345*
> 
> I loaded the CPU preset 4000mhz and lowered the volts to 3.8v and I was stable I don't know what the P states p0-p1-p2 Settings are? c-state is on enabled. I don't have that AMD Ryzen balanced power plan? I'm using windows 7.


Give this a read on How To OC with PState 0 https://hardforum.com/threads/ryzen-pstate-overclocking-method-calculation-and-calculator.1928648/
The Ryzen Power Plan is on the latest AMD Chipset DL https://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows+10+-+64
Personally I run Performance Mode with minimum CPU set to 26% rather than Ryzen plan.


----------



## 3200MHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amin12345*
> 
> How can I enable cool and quiet ? I have a overclocked cpu to 4000mhz and Ram at 3200mhz and I have enabled c-state but still in windows I cant get the cool and quiet working the frequency lowing during idle?


Extreme Tweaker:
CPU Core Ratio: 40
Core Performance Boost: Disabled
CPU Core Voltage: Offset mode: +0 (max. +0.03125)
CPU SOC Voltage: Auto

External Digi+ Power Control:
CPU Load-Line Calibration: Level 1

Advanced/AMD CBS:
Zen Common Options:
Global C-state Control: Enable


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## 3200MHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> We've got a test BIOS on AGESA 1.1.0.0 if anyone wants to try it. It does not fix anything AFAIK, just updated to latest version. Might come with additional problems. Only flash it if you've got the time and interest.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/aix1a4sqgyz3qav/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3101.zip
> 
> SHA256 4966f4adbf3d17ef08862ea203033907fae3fc0e3630ba3c5283e29694bdffbc


Does Crosshair VI Extreme have different BIOS than Crosshair Hero? Or this BIOS file is not signed and should be flashed via USB BIOS Flashback? I'm getting "Selected file is not a proper BIOS!" on my Crosshair VI Extreme with this BIOS.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3200MHz*
> 
> Does Crosshair VI Extreme have different BIOS than Crosshair Hero? Or this BIOS file is not signed and should be flashed via USB BIOS Flashback? I'm getting "Selected file is not a proper BIOS!" on my Crosshair VI Extreme with this BIOS.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yes, they have different BIOS signatures because they are different motherboards. Ask elmor for the latest beta BIOS for your motherboard.


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3200MHz*
> 
> Does Crosshair VI Extreme have different BIOS than Crosshair Hero? Or this BIOS file is not signed and should be flashed via USB BIOS Flashback? I'm getting "Selected file is not a proper BIOS!" on my Crosshair VI Extreme with this BIOS.


this ROG Crosshair VI HERO - suits bios


----------



## 3200MHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Yes, they have different BIOS signatures because they are different motherboards. Ask elmor for the latest beta BIOS for your motherboard.


Thanks, looks like I found it: http://www.mediafire.com/file/6iemigljciff0p0/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-3101.zip/


----------



## Tamalero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VPII*
> 
> Thanks.... Im looking at Corsair 2 x 8gb Ddr4 3200. Apparently a set that is compatible. Unfortunately no Newegg around here but Ill check those for avail in SA.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Stay away from Corsair, their memory types and density changes between versions.

so you can have a 3200 set that is B die samsung ram, and the next revision will have double sided hynix mem.


----------



## Gilgam3sh

my CPU fans stopped working as the sensor reported -40 celsius... LOL and CPU temp hit about 80 celsius...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tamalero*
> 
> Stay away from Corsair, their memory types and density changes between versions.
> 
> so you can have a 3200 set that is B die samsung ram, and the next revision will have double sided hynix mem.


Yep, which is why i never buy Corsair RAM. They are the worst RAM kits you can buy. I had several and they all clocked bad if at all.

Friend of mine has Corsair cheapo 3000 MHz RAM and won't even run at its rated speed on Ryzen..

Once you got G.Skill you never want something else.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilgam3sh*
> 
> my CPU fans stopped working as the sensor reported -40 celsius... LOL and CPU temp hit about 80 celsius...


Sounds like the same issue i had a couple of moths back. Its the EC sensor that went corrupt. I solved it by resetting the BIOS and pulled the battery from the board and let it sit like that for 10 minutes, put the battery back in etc. and all is well now. Never had that problem again.

Are you by any chance using Aida64 or hardwareinfo64 when it happened?


----------



## Gilgam3sh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Sounds like the same issue i had a couple of moths back. Its the EC sensor that went corrupt. I solved it by resetting the BIOS and pulled the battery from the board and let it sit like that for 10 minutes, put the battery back in etc. and all is well now. Never had that problem again.
> 
> Are you by any chance using Aida64 or hardwareinfo64 when it happened?


ok, I do have latest Aida64 as I run it with my Logitech G15 V1 keyboard to see temps etc...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilgam3sh*
> 
> ok, I do have latest Aida64 as I run it with my Logitech G15 V1 keyboard to see temps etc...


Seems like you have the same problem as me man, i had the same problems as you. This can happen on any system under the right conditions, its being caused by the erratic EC sensor.. There is no fix for this only a workaround as its silicon level.

What you need to do in order to solve the problem is resetting the EC registers which are getting corrupt due to these software reading programs. It happened on hardwareinfo64 as well for me but Mumak has an workaround it so i haven't encounter the problem again. Aida64 doesn't and as soon as i use the program my fans go nuts and readings are getting ridiculous again.. So i stay away from Aida64 from now until there is a workaround.

In order to reset the registers: Power down system, remove power cord from PSU, pull battery from motherboard, hold power button for couple of seconds and let the system sit for +-10 minutes. Than put everything back and power on the system and the problem should never occur again if Aida64 isn't being used again.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yep, which is why i never buy Corsair RAM. They are the worst RAM kits you can buy. I had several and they all clocked bad if at all.
> 
> Friend of mine has Corsair cheapo 3000 MHz RAM and won't even run at its rated speed on Ryzen..
> 
> Once you got G.Skill you never want something else.


i have the corsair dominator platinum 3000mhz 32gb kit and i can say it runs just fine on my ryzen system but wasnt worth the money. tho only paid $250 for the kit i would of rather gotten a 16-32GB kit at 3200mhz+


----------



## Gilgam3sh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Seems like you have the same problem as me man, i had the same problems as you. This can happen on any system under the right conditions, its being caused by the erratic EC sensor.. There is no fix for this only a workaround as its silicon level.
> 
> What you need to do in order to solve the problem is resetting the EC registers which are getting corrupt due to these software reading programs. It happened on hardwareinfo64 as well for me but Mumak has an workaround it so i haven't encounter the problem again. Aida64 doesn't and as soon as i use the program my fans go nuts and readings are getting ridiculous again.. So i stay away from Aida64 from now until there is a workaround.
> 
> In order to reset the registers: Power down system, remove power cord from PSU, pull battery from motherboard, hold power button for couple of seconds and let the system sit for +-10 minutes. Than put everything back and power on the system and the problem should never occur again if Aida64 isn't being used again.


ok thanks... wow the only reason I kept my G15 V1 for so long is the display where I can see useful info as temps etc using Aida64... hurts to being "forced" to stop using it... is this something Aida64 should fix or ASUS? thanks

edit: seems like MSI Afterburner can use the Logitech display too and show some stuff... going to try that.


----------



## 3200MHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> We've got a test BIOS on AGESA 1.1.0.0 if anyone wants to try it. It does not fix anything AFAIK, just updated to latest version. Might come with additional problems. Only flash it if you've got the time and interest.


My congratulations to ASUS and ASUS ROG team!

It looks like you've made a nice BIOS.

It was able to run my 4x8GB (F4-3200C14-8GTZKW) @ 3200MHz with minimal manual interference. In fact it successfully launched it with XMP profile, I just had to correct some secondary timings, because they were a bit high by default.
Also I got rid of warm reset during cold start. It looks like it was triggered by predefined DRAM VBoot Voltage. After I put it on Auto - cold boot passes smoothly without warm resets.

One small observation: now system reads crazy CPU speed - over 4.0 GHz and up to 4.44 GHz under load:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








But, in fact, CPU is not working on this frequency - benchmarks score the system almost the same as before on previous BIOS'es, even a bit lower (highest scores on 1701 BIOS were 1796 (or 1798) in Cinebench and over 156000 in RealBench (but RealBench is very inconsistent)):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








And the settings, in case someone wants to see them:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: BIOS Config



Code:



Code:


[2017/12/30 23:33:13]
Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P. Standard]
D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3200 14-14-14-34-1.35V]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [40.00]
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
- CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.00625]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.02500]
DRAM Voltage [1.35000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [1.80000]
1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
Trc [48]
TrrdS [6]
TrrdL [9]
Tfaw [39]
TwtrS [4]
TwtrL [12]
Twr [24]
Trcpage [Auto]
TrdrdScl [3]
TwrwrScl [3]
Trfc [560]
Trfc2 [416]
Trfc4 [256]
Tcwl [14]
Trtp [12]
Trdwr [7]
Twrrd [3]
TwrwrSc [1]
TwrwrSd [7]
TwrwrDd [7]
TrdrdSc [1]
TrdrdSd [5]
TrdrdDd [5]
Tcke [8]
ProcODT [Auto]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Auto]
Power Down Enable [Auto]
RttNom [Auto]
RttWr [Auto]
RttPark [Auto]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [Auto]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CLDO VDDP voltage [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 1]
CPU Current Capability [Auto]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
DRAM Current Capability [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [Auto]
Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Auto]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Enabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 0 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 1 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 2 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 3 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 4 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 5 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 6 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 7 Enable [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
Q-Code LED Function [POST Code Only]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
When system is in working state [Off]
When system is in sleep, hibernate or soft off states [Off]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
Wi-Fi Controller [Enabled]
Bluetooth Controller [Enabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for U31G2_1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for U31G2_EC1 [Auto]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [Samsung SSD 850 PRO 1TB]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
JetFlashTS2GJFV30 8.07 [Auto]
U31G2_1 [Auto]
U31G1_1 [Enabled]
U31G1_2 [Enabled]
U31G1_3 [Enabled]
U31G1_4 [Enabled]
U31G1_5 [Auto]
U31G1_6 [Auto]
U31G1_7 [Auto]
U31G1_8 [Auto]
U31G1_9 [Auto]
U31G1_10 [Auto]
USB_11 [Auto]
USB_12 [Auto]
USB_13 [Auto]
USB_14 [Auto]
USB_15 [Auto]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
EXT_Sensor1  Temperature [Monitor]
EXT_Sensor2  Temperature [Monitor]
EXT_Sensor3  Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan Speed [Monitor]
RAD Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
RAD Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
Extension Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Extension Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Extension Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
W_FLOW2 Speed [Monitor]
W_IN2 Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT2 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Manual]
CPU Upper Temperature [75]
CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
CPU Middle Temperature [70]
CPU Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [70]
CPU Lower Temperature [20]
CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%) [10]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 1 Upper Temperature [70]
Chassis Fan 1 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 1 Middle Temperature [45]
Chassis Fan 1 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
Chassis Fan 1 Lower Temperature [40]
Chassis Fan 1 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [24]
Allow Fan Stop [Disabled]
W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
RAD Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
RAD Fan 1 Profile [Manual]
RAD Fan 1 Upper Temperature [70]
RAD Fan 1 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle Temperature [45]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
RAD Fan 1 Lower Temperature [40]
RAD Fan 1 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
Allow Fan Stop [Disabled]
RAD Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
RAD Fan 2 Profile [Manual]
RAD Fan 2 Upper Temperature [70]
RAD Fan 2 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 3 Middle Temperature [45]
Chassis Fan 3 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
RAD Fan 2 Lower Temperature [40]
RAD Fan 2 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
Allow Fan Stop [Disabled]
Extension Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Extension Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Extension Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Extension Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Extension Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Extension Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Extension Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Extension Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Extension Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Extension Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Extension Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Extension Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
U31G1_1 [Enabled]
U31G1_2 [Enabled]
U31G1_3 [Enabled]
U31G1_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Auto]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 4 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 5 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 2 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 3 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
POST Report [5 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name []
Save to Profile [1]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]








I'm happy now.

Merry Christmas and Happy New year to everyone!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> i have the corsair dominator platinum 3000mhz 32gb kit and i can say it runs just fine on my ryzen system but wasnt worth the money. tho only paid $250 for the kit i would of rather gotten a 16-32GB kit at 3200mhz+


Yeah, i always find that you overpay for Corsair RAM to be honest and its not the best RAM in the world either... I bought G.SKill FlareX 3200 MHz CL14 which is Samsung B-die and i couldn't be happier. I have it running at 3466 MHz CL14 now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilgam3sh*
> 
> ok thanks... wow the only reason I kept my G15 V1 for so long is the display where I can see useful info as temps etc using Aida64... hurts to being "forced" to stop using it... is this something Aida64 should fix or ASUS? thanks
> 
> edit: seems like MSI Afterburner can use the Logitech display too and show some stuff... going to try that.


I don't like it either but there is no solution for now... I use Logitech ARX control on my smartphone in order to monitor my system but unfortunately it doesn't show CPU temp...
Its Asus and Aida64 both that need to work together in order to fix this problem.

Here is a video of my problem: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gUIhek6B-k


----------



## Gilgam3sh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't like it either but there is no solution for now... I use Logitech ARX control on my smartphone in order to monitor my system but unfortunately it doesn't show CPU temp...
> Its Asus and Aida64 both that need to work together in order to fix this problem.
> 
> Here is a video of my problem: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gUIhek6B-k


ok thank you, what was the workaround for hwinfo? MSI Afterburner does show CPU temp.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilgam3sh*
> 
> ok thank you, what was the workaround for hwinfo? MSI Afterburner does show CPU temp.


Idk man, you have to ask Mumak about that. I use Logitech ARX control from now on until they fixed Aida64.


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Idk man, you have to ask Mumak about that. I use Logitech ARX control from now on until they fixed Aida64.


HWMonitor bad ?. I always use it

https://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mito1172*
> 
> HWMonitor bad ?. I always use it
> 
> https://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html


I recommend SIV monitor or HWinfo64

HWinfo is more friendly to use


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> I recommend SIV monitor or HWMonitor64
> 
> HWinfo is more friendly to use


Thank you


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mito1172*
> 
> Thank you


My bad!!! HWMonitor NO! HWInfo... -.- Sorry!


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, i always find that you overpay for Corsair RAM to be honest and its not the best RAM in the world either... I bought G.SKill FlareX 3200 MHz CL14 which is Samsung B-die and i couldn't be happier. I have it running at 3466 MHz CL14 now.


Would you mind sending me your RAM settings? I have TridentZ F4-3200-14D-16GTZR and would like to see how they would perform at 3466.

TIA


----------



## CeltPC

Finally got around to flashing to 3101 bios. No problems booting. Manually set SOC to 1.05, dram to 1.4, and p-state OC of 3.95 GHz at 1.4V. Memory set to 3466 MHz, at stilt's 3466 timing preset. Thats all, rebooted, and all working well.

Ran some MemTest64 loops for initial stability testing, no problems. Ran Cinebench and got 1756. Might try lowering the voltages, but pleased that everything seems stable and no wonky events. For me 3101 appears to be a good bios.


----------



## Anty

Can somebody with BIOS 3008 or 3101 check one thing?

First get *RWEverything* from here http://rweverything.com/download/

Run, from main menu select *Access* and then *SMBIOS structures*

From left side list select *Processor Information*

Check if speeds are reported correctly - example
*External Clock 0x0064 (100)MHz
Max Speed 0x0EA6 (3750)MHz
Current Speed 0x0E74 (3700)MHz*


----------



## AlphaZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3200MHz*
> 
> Extreme Tweaker:
> CPU Core Ratio: 40
> Core Performance Boost: Disabled
> CPU Core Voltage: Offset mode: +0 (max. +0.03125)
> CPU SOC Voltage: Auto
> 
> External Digi+ Power Control:
> CPU Load-Line Calibration: Level 1
> 
> Advanced/AMD CBS:
> Zen Common Options:
> Global C-state Control: Enable
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


For all newcomers to Ryzen overclocking who I know will not be reading through this thread in its entirety: You probably will not achieve 4GHz stable. 3800-3900 is the guaranteed dial in a multi and forget about it range, 3900-3950 is the realistic achievable range with some testing and tweaking.

This is speaking about true 100% stability under safe voltage, not boot in to Windows and take a screenshot stability.

YOU WILL SAVE A LOT OF TIME AND FRUSTRATION IF YOU TAKE THIS TO HEART. SO MANY OF US HAVE WASTED DAYS WITH MULTIPLE CHIPS ONLY TO REALIZE THIS.

If you haven't bought Ryzen yet, it's a great platform and you cannot beat the value. Just get the cheapest 8 core and 3200MHz GSkill FlareX and your almost guaranteed the same overclock results as an 1800x.


----------



## AlphaZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> Hi AlphaZero, I'm sure you must have posted it already, but could you please share the rest of your config in order to see if I can get something similar from my own RAM sticks?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I am traveling right now, but when I get home I will be glad to share my 3900CPU 3333RAM 24/7 stable profile. My RAM timings are a combination of various settings I've found from others with 2x16GB 3200MHz kits, and also @1usmus's DRAM calc. I think I gleamed my resistance settings from @harrysun's posts, but my sub-timings are slight different.

I can't guarantee my settings will work for you, but I do recommend sticking with a 3900-3925MHz OC with the higher-voltage I'm using. It's rock-solid stable. Temps top out at 80c (synthetic load testing) with a Kraken x62, while they went to 85c at 3950-3975MHz.


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> My bad!!! HWMonitor NO! HWInfo... -.- Sorry!


no problem








Happy New Year


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaZero*
> 
> I am traveling right now, but when I get home I will be glad to share my 3900CPU 3333RAM 24/7 stable profile. My RAM timings are a combination of various settings I've found from others with 2x16GB 3200MHz kits, and also @1usmus's DRAM calc. I think I gleamed my resistance settings from @harrysun's posts, but my sub-timings are slight different.
> 
> I can't guarantee my settings will work for you, but I do recommend sticking with a 3900-3925MHz OC with the higher-voltage I'm using. It's rock-solid stable. Temps top out at 80c (synthetic load testing) with a Kraken x62, while they went to 85c at 3950-3975MHz.


No worries, mate. Somebody else already shared your settings so that I could take a lot at them - haven't had the time to play with them yet, though.

Safe travels and happy New Year!!!


----------



## 3200MHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Can somebody with BIOS 3008 or 3101 check one thing?
> 
> First get *RWEverything* from here http://rweverything.com/download/
> 
> Run, from main menu select *Access* and then *SMBIOS structures*
> 
> From left side list select *Processor Information*
> 
> Check if speeds are reported correctly - example
> *External Clock 0x0064 (100)MHz
> Max Speed 0x0EA6 (3750)MHz
> Current Speed 0x0E74 (3700)MHz*


Looks like everything is correct on 3101:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## 3200MHz

One little bug in BIOS 3101 (I think I observed it in previous versions too): if you change a voltage that requires the system to shut down for like 5 seconds to set it (I think it is SOC voltage) - the GPU won't get properly initialized after that shut down, and the system will boot with no picture on monitor, because monitor can't detect the signal from GPU.

Also sensor readings/reporting is messy:


Spoiler: Video!











Looks like 3101 tends to keep CPU closer to 4 GHz with C-state overclocking. Windows 10 task manager reports crazy CPU frequency (other apps are more conservative (looks like Ryzen Master reads base frequency and multiplier and CPU-Z is trying to figure out actual frequencies and voltages)).
AMD Ryzen Master 1.0.1.0239 can't read memory settings at all. Also CPU Core voltage and VDDSC SOC voltage seems to not being read properly.
HWInfo64 readings look accurate.

Also in this BIOS AMD-V is enabled by default.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mito1172*
> 
> HWMonitor bad ?. I always use it
> 
> https://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html


Hardwareinfo64 is the best. It gets frequent updates and is the most complete monitor tool i know of.


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3200MHz*
> 
> Looks like everything is correct on 3101:


Thanks for checking.








Do you use fixed frequency or variable?

I'm curious how it looks like for those who have reported base freq in windows task manager lower than real freq set (e.g. 3200 in windoze where it should be 3600).


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3200MHz*
> 
> One little bug in BIOS 3101 (I think I observed it in previous versions too): if you change a voltage that requires the system to shut down for like 5 seconds to set it (I think it is SOC voltage) - the GPU won't get properly initialized after that shut down, and the system will boot with no picture on monitor, because monitor can't detect the signal from GPU.


I observed something similar - fast boot was to blame.


----------



## 3200MHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Thanks for checking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you use fixed frequency or variable?
> 
> I'm curious how it looks like for those who have reported base freq in windows task manager lower than real freq set (e.g. 3200 in windoze where it should be 3600).


I'm using variable frequency via C-state.

With 3008 it was:
BIOS and Windows 10 reporting 3600 MHz as base frequency.

With 3101 it is:
BIOS still shows 3600 as a base frequency on boot screen.
Windows 10 reports 4 GHz as base frequency, and crazy values up to 4.44 GHz as current frequency. There my is video of how it looks like a couple of posts above.


----------



## 3200MHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> I observed something similar - fast boot was to blame.


Fast boot is disabled in my case. I think it's a bug in BIOS start-up sequence for that occasion.
There is another case of warm reset (the one I had with predefined DRAM boot voltage - it shuts down the system, but launches it immediately and everything goes fine), but in case of SOC (?) voltage, the system shuts down for about 5 seconds or longer, and then boots up, but the GPU doesn't sends signal to monitor. I had this behavior in 100% cases of such shutdowns. It only happens right after you change voltage settings in BIOS and save&exit BIOS.


----------



## Disassociative

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3200MHz*
> 
> I'm using variable frequency via C-state.
> 
> With 3008 it was:
> BIOS and Windows 10 reporting 3600 MHz as base frequency.
> 
> With 3101 it is:
> BIOS still shows 3600 as a base frequency on boot screen.
> Windows 10 reports 4 GHz as base frequency, and crazy values up to 4.44 GHz as current frequency. There my is video of how it looks like a couple of posts above.


Mine does the same thing - running 3101


----------



## 1usmus

*C7H* supported in new Hwinfo









before the announcement left 9 days
+ in these numbers there will be a new bios


----------



## Gilgam3sh

so what reading software is safe to use now that I reset the EC registers and also flashed 3101 BIOS ...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilgam3sh*
> 
> so what reading software is safe to use now that I reset the EC registers and also flashed 3101 BIOS ...


I Already told you that hardwareinfo64 is the best out there. Its best to use only one software reading program as this sensor is very sensitive to corruption and if accessed by multiple software programs things go south pretty fast.


----------



## Gilgam3sh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I Already told you that hardwareinfo64 is the best out there. Its best to use only one software reading program as this sensor is very sensitive to corruption and if accessed by multiple software programs things go south pretty fast.


yes but you mentioned something about workaround or can I just use it right now without it messing with the sensors?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilgam3sh*
> 
> yes but you mentioned something about workaround or can I just use it right now?


Yes, the workaround is already applied and its save to use. Like i said, hardwareinfo64 is the best program i know of and if there is any problem with it Mumak will solve it, he's the best as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## Gilgam3sh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes, the workaround is already applied and its save to use. Like i said, hardwareinfo64 is the best program i know of and if there is any problem with it Mumak will solve it, he's the best as far as i'm concerned.


thanks, I just noticed that it also have support for the Logitech display...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilgam3sh*
> 
> thanks, I just noticed that it also have support for the Logitech display...


Yes, but i don't know how to use that to be honest. Good luck.


----------



## Gilgam3sh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes, but i don't know how to use that to be honest. Good luck.


I got it working already


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilgam3sh*
> 
> I got it working already


Oh nice, on your LCD Screen or do you use Logitech ARX on your smartphone?


----------



## Gilgam3sh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Oh nice, on your LCD Screen or do you use Logitech ARX on your smartphone?


LCD screen, the ARX app was OK but did not show much really. only GPU temp and CPU/RAM usage...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilgam3sh*
> 
> LCD screen, the ARX app was OK but did not show much really. only GPU temp and CPU/RAM usage...


Yeah, it doesn't show CPU temp while it did on my previous FX rig.. I contacted Logitech about it and they should contact Elmor but they didn't as of yet.. I used Aida64 and made an template but since the sensor corruption still occurs i can't use it.


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *C7H* supported in new Hwinfo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before the announcement left 9 days
> + in these numbers there will be a new bios


Let's hope asus won't drop the ball and leave C6H at current state when C7H arrive.
Additionally AMD have to release fixed AGESA before new CPUs appear - otherwise there will be 5hitstorm


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Let's hope asus won't drop the ball and leave C6H at current state when C7H arrive.
> Additionally AMD have to release fixed AGESA before new CPUs appear - otherwise there will be 5hitstorm


A lot of the BIOS advancements have come from new AGESA versions being put out by AMD. Since the Crosshair VI Hero has been the flagship motherboard for the entire platform, I'd expect that AMD would be encouraging Asus to continue working on updates for this board, even if a new board will be released with the X470 chipset(I am guessing that is what they will call it). The only thing I would expect from the new chipset would be the ability to re-allocate PCI Express lanes, so if you don't use an M.2 drive, that is 4 lanes, if you don't want to use one bank of USB ports, you can disable them for another four, and that would allow for 2x16 for dual-video card configurations. Something like that would bring in more from the gaming community that wants dual x16 slots.


----------



## Algy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


@The Sandman could you please share your bios settings with the OC you achieved in 310?. thx!


----------



## 3200MHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *C7H* supported in new Hwinfo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before the announcement left 9 days
> + in these numbers there will be a new bios


If they have fixed all the issues (especially with sensors), we gonna hate the owners of the new MB.








My system is only 2 months old.









It's fun to be a pioneer, but sometimes it becomes annoying.


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> I'd expect that AMD would be encouraging Asus to continue working on updates for this board, even if a new board will be released with the X470 chipset


AMD can not encouraging nobody. Only if there are C6H left on stock there will be BIOS updates as long the last board is sold +1 year additional support. It's only business driven decission by ASUS nobody else, or AMD pays for it


----------



## amin12345

Thanks for this but now the CPU core voltage lowers as its supposed too but the CPU core frequency locks at 4.0mhz and doesn't lower when the volts drop?
I checked the power plan - Processor Power Management lacks Minimum and Maximum options?


----------



## Anty

4MHz had my first IBM XT


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> 4MHz had my first IBM XT


My first "XT PC" too







With MS DOS 2.11:

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corona_Data_Systems


----------



## Nyxathid

Hey guys,

I need some help, is it normal for my 1700 not to be clocked at the fixed @ 3.9? Because right now its fluctuating between its base clock and base v-core to my oc'ed numbers (3.9Ghz @ 1.35V). I have the most recent bios update. Is this normal ?


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> The only thing I would expect from the new chipset would be the ability to re-allocate PCI Express lanes, so if you don't use an M.2 drive, that is 4 lanes, if you don't want to use one bank of USB ports, you can disable them for another four, and that would allow for 2x16 for dual-video card configurations. Something like that would bring in more from the gaming community that wants dual x16 slots.


Keep dreaming. Having that kind of flexibility would be extraordinarily complex and expensive, as they are on the CPU. I wouldn't even expect that kind of flexibility on the PCH lanes.


----------



## Kildar

I cannot get my GSkill Trident 3200 over 3200.....


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> I cannot get my GSkill Trident 3200 over 3200.....


you can try with ryzen dram calculator link

What Bios do you use?


----------



## Nyxathid

Isn't supost to show in the bios under processor information the correct speed?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Algy*
> 
> @The Sandman could you please share your bios settings with the OC you achieved in 310?. thx!


Here you go.
3925MHz x 3466MHz 14-13-13-26-44-1T
PState 0 OC with Global C-States Enabled

39253466tight122517_setting.txt 20k .txt file


Bios snips


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kildar*
> 
> I cannot get my GSkill Trident 3200 over 3200.....


Sorry to hear that!
Must be you're doing it wrong.

Why not give this a read http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig and than explain what you've already tried, which UEFI you're on and simply ask for help?


----------



## st0neh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Keep dreaming. Having that kind of flexibility would be extraordinarily complex and expensive, as they are on the CPU. I wouldn't even expect that kind of flexibility on the PCH lanes.


Some motherboards already offer the ability to disable PCI-E slots, this isn't that much more complex.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amin12345*
> 
> Thanks for this but now the CPU core voltage lowers as its supposed too but the CPU core frequency locks at 4.0mhz and doesn't lower when the volts drop?
> I checked the power plan - Processor Power Management lacks Minimum and Maximum options?


Check again
Among the options should be Energycontrol for the processor
This has options for setting the minimum and the maximum processor status


----------



## geoxile

I updated to the 3008 BIOS and my CPU keeps throttling down to 1.3GHz. I've narrowed it down and it's whenever I set the core voltage manually. DOesn't matter if I use custom P-states or if I set the frequency in Extreme settings. What the heck is going on?

Edit: Not sure what's going on still, I can only get it to clock up to P-state p0 by disabling every other pstate below it. Even after setting voltage back to auto in extreme tweaks and using P-state OCing it still stays at a lower pstate. The only way around it is run it at pstate 0. It's stable too after half a dozen iterations of y-cruncher.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0neh*
> 
> Some motherboards already offer the ability to disable PCI-E slots, this isn't that much more complex.


Using a switch to turn off traces versus allowing them to be turned off and then turned on somewhere else? That certainly is more than "isn't that much more" complex.

Turning off PCIe slots is only on the most expensive overclocking-enthusiast boards. Adaptive PCIe lanes would be even more expensive.


----------



## Ac5000

Upgraded from 1701 to 3008. Having issues now with the Q-Fan controls from the bios.

Before, I was able to use the manual options and set a min speed for the fans at 20% but now the lowest it will let me set it in manual is 60%. Strangely though, I can use the turbo/standard/silent options and they will start at 20% but won't let me set temperature points. I am currently using chassis 3 fan through a controller to control the speeds on the radiator for my water cooling loop. I am using a water temperature probe on the radiator, plugged into T_Sensor 1, to control the speed of the fans.

My problem arises in that I have some strange harmonic vibration going on in the system when the fans are at 1000-1100rpm and it causes an obnoxious hum. I was able to bypass this problem in 1701 by setting my fan curve so that at the normal/high operating temperature for the water it will spin >1100rpm. Now, however, I cannot set the min ramp below 60% which is far too fast and loud for idle temps.

Has anyone experienced this before and has a work around? Mostly in regard to setting manual curves with as low as possible speeds/percents? The fans are EK-Vardar fans ran through a Silverstone PWM fan hub. Feedback/Control for the hub is connected to CHA3 and appears to read accurately.

A pic of the system, still working on cable managing the wall.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Keep dreaming. Having that kind of flexibility would be extraordinarily complex and expensive, as they are on the CPU. I wouldn't even expect that kind of flexibility on the PCH lanes.


I don't expect it, but I would love to see it. It may very well be something that would require the CPU design be updated(Zen+ or Zen2 at least). We only JUST got Ryzen in 2017, we are still seeing nice improvements with these new BIOS releases that Elmor has been giving us due to AGESA updates. I have my 1800X running very well at 3.975GHz/3.7GHz/2.2GHz with p-state overclocking, and that will be decent, even for another 5 years(it won't slip into the category of old and slow crap for at least that long due to the number of cores). No regrets, but a love of technology makes me look forward to what new improvements will be released.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> I updated to the 3008 BIOS and my CPU keeps throttling down to 1.3GHz. I've narrowed it down and it's whenever I set the core voltage manually. DOesn't matter if I use custom P-states or if I set the frequency in Extreme settings. What the heck is going on?
> 
> Edit: Not sure what's going on still, I can only get it to clock up to P-state p0 by disabling every other pstate below it. Even after setting voltage back to auto in extreme tweaks and using P-state OCing it still stays at a lower pstate. The only way around it is run it at pstate 0. It's stable too after half a dozen iterations of y-cruncher.


Make sure you are using the Ryzen balanced power plan. Balanced goes between P0 and P3/P4 from what I have encountered, Ryzen Balanced will go between P0, P1, and then to whatever is beyond that point.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Using a switch to turn off traces versus allowing them to be turned off and then turned on somewhere else? That certainly is more than "isn't that much more" complex.
> 
> Turning off PCIe slots is only on the most expensive overclocking-enthusiast boards. Adaptive PCIe lanes would be even more expensive.


This may very well be the way Ryzen has PCI Express lanes for this and that, which may be locked in. Only someone at AMD(and possibly Asus) would have the information to see if the lane assignments COULD be re-allocated. It isn't worth arguing about in my opinion, just because we don't have the information needed. In theory, if the CPU would allow it, it could be done via an AGESA update. Then again, multi-GPU tends to be problematic in games, so I'm not sure that it would be worth the effort for most people.


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Make sure you are using the Ryzen balanced power plan. Balanced goes between P0 and P3/P4 from what I have encountered, Ryzen Balanced will go between P0, P1, and then to whatever is beyond that point.


I am, I even reinstalled it but no luck...

Edit: Everyone needs to check out my wicked sick OC



No idea what in the hell Windows is doing... It's not a 4.4GHz OC obviously. It should be 3.8GHz according to HWinfo and my BIOS settings.


----------



## VPII

So I finally got my Ryzen 7 1700 and Asus Crosshair VI Hero and I am happy. I'll read through the entire first post again regarding the overclocking. I basically just upped the multi and vcore and I'm sitting at 4ghz at present using 1.4vcore. When running cinebench 15R my temps will only go as high as 56C using hwinfo64 as well as coretemp. How true are these readings as it seems a bit on the low side. I am stuck with not that great memory for Ryzen, but for now it is fine, I'm only running it at 2166mhz at present as the 2666 it is supposed to run does not want to work. If I set it in the bios it would get stuck on q-code with 0b or 0d.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> I updated to the 3008 BIOS and my CPU keeps throttling down to 1.3GHz. I've narrowed it down and it's whenever I set the core voltage manually. DOesn't matter if I use custom P-states or if I set the frequency in Extreme settings. What the heck is going on?
> 
> Edit: Not sure what's going on still, I can only get it to clock up to P-state p0 by disabling every other pstate below it. Even after setting voltage back to auto in extreme tweaks and using P-state OCing it still stays at a lower pstate. The only way around it is run it at pstate 0. It's stable too after half a dozen iterations of y-cruncher.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> I am, I even reinstalled it but no luck...
> 
> Edit: Everyone needs to check out my wicked sick OC
> 
> 
> 
> No idea what in the hell Windows is doing... It's not a 4.4GHz OC obviously. It should be 3.8GHz according to HWinfo and my BIOS settings.


I'm not sure what the issue is.
You mentioned "my CPU keeps throttling down to 1.3GHz" is this at idle or under load?

I took it for granted you meant at idle and reset my Pstate 0 OC to a static 3925GHz (UEFI 3101) using manual Vcore instead of offset . Even after disabling Global C-States in Zen options found the only way to keep freq constant was to use "Performance Mode" and rather than my usual 20% minimum cpu power I dial it back up to 100%. For the record I run Performance Mode at 20% minimum cpu power rather than Balanced or Ryzen modes.

I thought this was normal after a given UEFI but honestly can't recall as it's never affected me.

Have to ask the question... you did clear CMOS both before, and after Flashing correct.
You could rule it out by simply re-flashing after clearing CMOS.

Memory at 2133MHz? Just for testing I hope?
The last one is a Win 10 thing no worries, it'll make you feel bad azz


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I'm not sure what the issue is.
> You mentioned "my CPU keeps throttling down to 1.3GHz" is this at idle or under load?
> 
> I took it for granted you meant at idle and reset my Pstate 0 OC to a static 3925GHz (UEFI 3101) using manual Vcore instead of offset . Even after disabling Global C-States in Zen options found the only way to keep freq constant was to use "Performance Mode" and rather than my usual 20% minimum cpu power I dial it back up to 100%. For the record I run Performance Mode at 20% minimum cpu power rather than Balanced or Ryzen modes.
> 
> I thought this was normal after a given UEFI but honestly can't recall as it's never affected me.
> 
> Have to ask the question... you did clear CMOS both before, and after Flashing correct.
> You could rule it out by simply re-flashing after clearing CMOS.
> 
> Memory at 2133MHz? Just for testing I hope?
> The last one is a Win 10 thing no worries, it'll make you feel bad azz


A super extra long CMOS clear seems to have fixed it, including Windows reporting Ryzen+ clocks







I guess I'm a fast counter


----------



## randomasianguy

Hi all, does this still have cold boot issue with >2133mhz ram?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VPII*
> 
> So I finally got my Ryzen 7 1700 and Asus Crosshair VI Hero and I am happy. I'll read through the entire first post again regarding the overclocking. I basically just upped the multi and vcore and I'm sitting at 4ghz at present using 1.4vcore. When running cinebench 15R my temps will only go as high as 56C using hwinfo64 as well as coretemp. How true are these readings as it seems a bit on the low side. I am stuck with not that great memory for Ryzen, but for now it is fine, I'm only running it at 2166mhz at present as the 2666 it is supposed to run does not want to work. If I set it in the bios it would get stuck on q-code with 0b or 0d.


Cinebench is just a Benchmark, not a true stress test. This is probably why temps are lower than expected.
Try some OCCT with AVX and see what those temps do.

Give this a read as it'll help those trying to help you http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig

Temp values are close, but sensors under the C6H ITE IT866SE header in HWinfo64 may be off. More info here http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/31580#post_26506128 and here http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/31590#post_26506270

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> A super extra long CMOS clear seems to have fixed it, including Windows reporting Ryzen+ clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm a fast counter


Good deal.
The same process but also unplugging the PSU from wall, pull battery, depress power switch etc can re-set the EC sensor if Fans are acting up too.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomasianguy*
> 
> Hi all, does this still have cold boot issue with >2133mhz ram?


The latest AGESA versions seem to be better about most things. Go with the latest beta BIOS versions, and see how well things work for you.


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Cinebench is just a Benchmark, not a true stress test. This is probably why temps are lower than expected.
> Try some OCCT with AVX and see what those temps do.
> 
> Give this a read as it'll help those trying to help you http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig
> 
> Temp values are close, but sensors under the C6H ITE IT866SE header in HWinfo64 may be off. More info here http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/31580#post_26506128 and here http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/31590#post_26506270
> Good deal.
> The same process but also unplugging the PSU from wall, pull battery, depress power switch etc can re-set the EC sensor if Fans are acting up too.


Spoke too soon. All it did was lower the Windows reporting, although now my CPU clock is stuck at 2.7Ghz instead of 1.3 or whatever. This is giving me a headache.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Spoke too soon. All it did was lower the Windows reporting, although now my CPU clock is stuck at 2.7Ghz instead of 1.3 or whatever. This is giving me a headache.


Re-flash bios after you clear CMOS again. Than clear it one more time after flashing and reapply your settings.
Or/and simply run Windows Power Management in Performance Mode and check that minimum cpu is set to 100%.

Personally I'd go with the re-flash and rule that out.


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Re-flash bios after you clear CMOS again. Than clear it one more time after flashing and reapply your settings.
> Or/and simply run Windows Power Management in Performance Mode and check that minimum cpu is set to 100%.
> 
> Personally I'd go with the re-flash and rule that out.


No software setting from OS level will change it. I tried the Ryzen plan and the high performance plan with min CPU state up to 100%. Guess I'll try the reflash.


----------



## VPII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Cinebench is just a Benchmark, not a true stress test. This is probably why temps are lower than expected.
> Try some OCCT with AVX and see what those temps do.
> 
> Give this a read as it'll help those trying to help you http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig
> 
> Temp values are close, but sensors under the C6H ITE IT866SE header in HWinfo64 may be off. More info here http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/31580#post_26506128 and here http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/31590#post_26506270
> Good deal.
> The same process but also unplugging the PSU from wall, pull battery, depress power switch etc can re-set the EC sensor if Fans are acting up too.


Thanks will try it. Memory seems to work now at 2666 the rated speed. Higher seems to be a no go at present but still not bad for 4 x 4gb sticks.


----------



## VPII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Cinebench is just a Benchmark, not a true stress test. This is probably why temps are lower than expected.
> Try some OCCT with AVX and see what those temps do.
> 
> Give this a read as it'll help those trying to help you http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig
> 
> Temp values are close, but sensors under the C6H ITE IT866SE header in HWinfo64 may be off. More info here http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/31580#post_26506128 and here http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/31590#post_26506270
> Good deal.
> The same process but also unplugging the PSU from wall, pull battery, depress power switch etc can re-set the EC sensor if Fans are acting up too.


Sorry I forgot to add the cooler I'm using is an H100i, and great stuff by Asus for making the mounting work for either AM3 or AM4. No need for a retention bracket.


----------



## geoxile

What is _pcdOCDisable_? Noticing the custom P-state mentions it'll only apply if it's set to false.

edit: Also noticed that when I change the vcore manually in extreme tweaks the change reflects itself in the pstate 0. Not sure if that's supposed to happen.

Edit:

I seem to have figured out what the issue is here. When I set the vcore manually in extreme tweaker to 1.4V and then save and reset, it changes the VID for p-state 0 to match 1.4V and that apparently breaks it because ASUS or AMD or whoever never solved the bug with changing P0's VID disabling the P-state. So I had to reset vcore in extreme tweaker back to auto and then set it _and_ p-state 0 at the same time while p-state 0's VID is still at the default. Kind of a silly bug if you don't want people to change the p-state 0 VID.

But now that I'm done with it I'm not sure if I set the core voltage manually or in offset the first time I set up my OC. Is it okay for the cores' VID to only hit 1.13V under load?


----------



## Moutsatsos

I also have kept my G15 v1 for that handy lcd and i am surprised that it still works in perfect condition,apart from the leds that are about to die,after so many years.
I use hwinfo for displaying all the monitoring info i need.Siv and afterburner (latest version) work perfectly also.
I was thinking of upgrading to g910 but i cant find any application that will show me temps voltages and frequencies in the arx control.

Now about that Corsair ram discussion there is a golden stick but its no longer available though you might find stocks around the world.
If you look up for Vengeance RGB 2x8 3466 16-18 etc you ll figure out that its a B die that costs less than Gskill 3200 14 and clocks up to 4000+ on intel and 3466 on amd.
I ve had it running on 1700 3466 14-14-14-36 and on current 1800X due to worse IMC 14-15-15-36.If i remember correctly mine is V2 or V1.2 something like that.
Aesthetics wise i personally prefer it to tridentz and since last Aura update it is compatible with Aura meaning you can get rid of Corsair Link.(+1 for that Asus been waiting a long time!)

Wish a happy near year and better overclocking results to everyone!


----------



## danjm

Very simple way to get pstate overclock .At least this works on my crosshair VI hero .Once you are happy with your overclock then you
want to go into bios and goto the ADVANCED tab then select AMD CBS. Then ZEN COMMON OPTIONS. Make sure (Global c-state Control) = ENABLED.If not make it enabled.
Now go to (Custom Pstates/throttling) and select that. Hit the accept button. Change the (Custom Pstate0) to (CUSTOM). That's almost it .
Now you need to back out to the main bios tabs and goto the EXTREME TWEAKER tab.Go to (CPU CORE RATIO) and write in the word " AUTO ".
If you have a flash drive you want to save your overclocking profile at this point but you don't have to.It is a good idea if you ever have the computer boot fail then your are back to stock settings and loose your overclock.It is very easy to get back to the same overclock if you can load your saved profile.I don't know if other motherboards might have a similar configuration option available?
Oh and one other thing.You need to make sure in windows that the POWER OPTIONS are set to (BALANCED) or (RYZEN BALANCED)....


----------



## 3200MHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> I am, I even reinstalled it but no luck...
> 
> Edit: Everyone needs to check out my wicked sick OC
> 
> 
> 
> No idea what in the hell Windows is doing... It's not a 4.4GHz OC obviously. It should be 3.8GHz according to HWinfo and my BIOS settings.


We have the same wild values on 3101.









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Naeem

Can someone test APM Settings > Restire on AC powerlosss setting working in latest test bios ? for me it's not working


----------



## 3200MHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naeem*
> 
> Can someone test APM Settings > Restire on AC powerlosss setting working in latest test bios ? for me it's not working


What is use case/test scenario for it?


----------



## Naeem

it restarts the computer on sudden power loss it was working fine untill this bios now computer stays off no matter what setting i save


----------



## HiGhEnDcZ

What do you think is the best BIOS?


----------



## Nyxathid

I was wondering what are your boot times?

Because a fresh boot for me takes like 20 seconds with a m.2 drive


----------



## Pilotasso

most of that time is posting. Windows loading is like 5-10 seconds.


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3200MHz*
> 
> We have the same wild values on 3101.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Known bug.
You can see it mentioned like every 8 posts in this thread.

Dont trust Windows Task Manager, its that simple.

Really wish we could get a new thread for each BIOS btw, and nicely maintained known bugs list.
Such a mess.

You explain something and 5 posts later same question from another guy. D:
Or the BIOS version confusions in discussions.
Now we got ton of people using either 3008 or 3101 (or even the older ones), not everyone mentions their BIOS in every single post.

Would need a proper forum for the board though, not just a thread.

But yeah, new year wishes








Happy new year xD


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyxathid*
> 
> I was wondering what are your boot times?
> 
> Because a fresh boot for me takes like 20 seconds with a m.2 drive


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> most of that time is posting. Windows loading is like 5-10 seconds.


Maybe compare with this soft http://www.greatis.com/bootracer/
You can even delay and reorder the stuff you got on startup, so it will measure boot before they start.
Few startups are outside its power though, you can cleanup all the startup stuff properly with this https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/downloads/autoruns
Just take care to not remove something important.

Iam not really racing here as I currently dont have it much optimized. And I also didnt tweak while on 3101 enough yet.


29-33Sec I dont consider anything too good.

Had around 21-24Sec most of the time on some older BIOSes/drivers. But then I got a bit messy with things xD

Also SSD:


----------



## st0neh

I'm slowly getting used to the slower boot times on Ryzen. Realistically ~20 seconds isn't that long and it only feels that long because my previous Intel system would hit the desktop in 10 seconds or less.


----------



## Targonis

The only reason my POST times are long is because my RAID controller takes some time to initialize.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> we are exactly talking about the chipset 370 and not 470 (Crosshair *VII*)? most people values are different from yours
> 
> I'll check the voltage on every slot today


Did you catch the notice in SIV for the latest releases.


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomasianguy*
> 
> Hi all, does this still have cold boot issue with >2133mhz ram?


3008 BIOS is not doing a cold boot ram 3200 MHz very good


----------



## randomasianguy

Thanks for the responses, I just updated and noticed, and Aura Sync is still trash as always


----------



## ACallander

Just updated the bios and I’m getting the 0d error. Help!


----------



## Neoony

Oh yeah.
I was having the cold boot issue even on 3101.
But that was only because I set the DRAM BOOT voltage to 1.35 ... out of habit xD
As its one of the first things I do after flashing, as it was actually quite helpful in older BIOSes xD

Just keep it on Auto folks


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> @elmor
> 1. unfortunately I have more difference on slots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you mean calibrate using *dram ctrl ref voltage* (A/B channel)?
> 
> 2. for example this:
> 
> please explain this point. Does this board have any way of calculating the VTT DDR?
> 
> 3,4,5,6 - It is very unfortunate that you can not influence this
> Is it a resistor or is it a bit mask?
> 
> 61 61 61 61 works better than 63
> 
> But if I understood what it is, I could help and improve the results of users


Sorry what's the point of the table with VTT DDR? DRAM Voltage shown is just directly multiplied? What's the criteria for "operability"?
DRAM, VTTDDR and DRAM CTRL REF Voltage are all individual, most of the time VTT is kept at half of DRAM Voltage though.

Some info here: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/understanding-all-voltage-configurations-from-the-motherboard/5/

(VDDQ = DRAM Voltage, Termination Voltage = VTTDDR, Reference Voltage = DRAM CTRL REF Voltage)

Under Tweaker's Paradise you can adjust:

- VTTDDR Voltage
- DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA/CHB

I can't give further details on the DRAM R Tune.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3200MHz*
> 
> One little bug in BIOS 3101 (I think I observed it in previous versions too): if you change a voltage that requires the system to shut down for like 5 seconds to set it (I think it is SOC voltage) - the GPU won't get properly initialized after that shut down, and the system will boot with no picture on monitor, because monitor can't detect the signal from GPU.
> 
> Also sensor readings/reporting is messy:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Video!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like 3101 tends to keep CPU closer to 4 GHz with C-state overclocking. Windows 10 task manager reports crazy CPU frequency (other apps are more conservative (looks like Ryzen Master reads base frequency and multiplier and CPU-Z is trying to figure out actual frequencies and voltages)).
> AMD Ryzen Master 1.0.1.0239 can't read memory settings at all. Also CPU Core voltage and VDDSC SOC voltage seems to not being read properly.
> HWInfo64 readings look accurate.
> 
> Also in this BIOS AMD-V is enabled by default.


As far as I know this is not a common problem? Which voltage are you changing exactly when this happens? It would be interesting if it's VDDP, since that is used for the PCIE PHY's.


----------



## SirMacke

Not really an overclocking-issue, but can you have WoL + FastBoot at the same time on this board?


----------



## hurricane28

Happy new year everyone!

Hope y'all doing well and no fingers missing


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Sorry what's the point of the table with VTT DDR? DRAM Voltage shown is just directly multiplied? What's the criteria for "operability"?
> DRAM, VTTDDR and DRAM CTRL REF Voltage are all individual, most of the time VTT is kept at half of DRAM Voltage though.
> 
> Some info here: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/understanding-all-voltage-configurations-from-the-motherboard/5/
> 
> (VDDQ = DRAM Voltage, Termination Voltage = VTTDDR, Reference Voltage = DRAM CTRL REF Voltage)
> 
> Under Tweaker's Paradise you can adjust:
> 
> - VTTDDR Voltage
> - DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA/CHB
> 
> I can't give further details on the DRAM R Tune.
> As far as I know this is not a common problem? Which voltage are you changing exactly when this happens? It would be interesting if it's VDDP, since that is used for the PCIE PHY's.


happy New Year









thanks for the info









yes, just multiplying + small delta offset
"operability" = partial stability of the system without significant errors (I assembled a computer for a friend and for 2 days I tested the b-die 3466 on both boards and was very surprised by the result)

through the numbers it will probably be easier to show what's going on

1) сalibration error: 1 step size − 0.8% * VDDQ = 0.8% * 1.4V = 11.2 mV
2) we have a difference of 15mv, this is 2 steps of calibration error
3) our board has 3 steps of VDDQ 1 step VTTDDR...why?
4)
Quote:


> The readings from the Super I/O chip have an error of +/- 44mV


I set 1.415 and see in Asus ai suite/hwinfo 1.48. 1.48 - 0.044 = 1.436 . 1.436 not equal 1.415. In this case to me from what voltage it is necessary to expose VTT DDR? the automation does not work

with voltages up to 1.4 all excellent


----------



## LicSqualo

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO US !!!!

That the "Ryzen force" will be with us for all the 2018!


----------



## DaOptika

@elmor
I think the common problems everybody is experiencing with the new agesa versions are:
- C-state OC is not setting a constant multiplier anymore but just changing the P0 state (cpu still switches between states depending on power profiles)
- Frequency reporting is all over the place, cinebench and other tools see the non-oc frequency, Windows sees a mix between non-oc frequency and an artificial one that's moving in between real OC frequency and >>4GHz, hwinfo is reading the true OC frequency.
- When using standby or hibernate, several things are getting messed up (not using those features myself)

Is ASUS already working on these issues?


----------



## SpecChum

No issues here using 3101 - I do still use ZenStates tho.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> happy New Year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, just multiplying + small delta offset
> "operability" = partial stability of the system without significant errors (I assembled a computer for a friend and for 2 days I tested the b-die 3466 on both boards and was very surprised by the result)
> I do not even know who to blame here...


Think in forst week i noticed that changing VTT DDR from auto on some DDR voltages makes system unstable aka random reboots on memtest. So looking at that table it looks like what i found out. And thats why im using 1.425 on memoty as its Highest stable voltage that my memory likes.
Noticed You have it added in to V10 of calculator Very good idea







same as BCLK option. Started using 104bclk with 3333 multi and system feels better in every way.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Think in forst week i noticed that changing VTT DDR from auto on some DDR voltages makes system unstable aka random reboots on memtest. So looking at that table it looks like what i found out. And thats why im using 1.425 on memoty as its Highest stable voltage that my memory likes.
> Noticed You have it added in to V10 of calculator Very good idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same as BCLK option. Started using 104bclk with 3333 multi and system feels better in every way.


I also have improved stability when using overclocking via BCLK. BUT.
It seems to me that tRFC should be used from the calculation of the BCLK 100 always. In other cases the system behaves very strangely


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I also have improved stability when using overclocking via BCLK. BUT.
> It seems to me that tRFC should be used from the calculation of the BCLK 100 always. In other cases the system behaves very strangely


thats why im using 104bclk with 3333. As it gives same 3466 memclock. And You still can run m2 gpu and oculus rift sensors with no problems that higher bclk gives. Like Used to run 118.6 and had problems with oculus ruft sensors for example loosing tracking and disconecting.


----------



## ACallander

Can anybody help me? I boot to a 0d error.

I updated the bios from the ez flash online in the bios to 3001.

I've set everything to default, cleared the cmos and still boot to the error code 0d.


----------



## fallrisk

I can't seem to find anything about people having the same issue but anytime I have ANY custom p state enabled, my pc just gets stuck in a ridiculous bootlopp and refuses to post. Tried on a 3401 and 1701, and neither work. I had it running properly on 3401 and suddenly it stopped working... I can't figure out why.


----------



## 3200MHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> As far as I know this is not a common problem? Which voltage are you changing exactly when this happens? It would be interesting if it's VDDP, since that is used for the PCIE PHY's.


Nope, it's not VDDP. I don't touch it.
It's DRAM VBOOT voltage (because it causes the system to "warm reset" during post) + something else. I tried to change the voltages and setting I change one by one, and the signal from GPU was fine.
But as soon as I combine DRAM VBOOT voltage change with something else (I don't know what exactly - I spent several hours today to investigate the issue with no luck; trying to test all possible combinations of settings will take a lot of time).

I even tried to bring BIOS settings to my working settings one setting at a time, and it was fine with signal from GPU.

But as soon as I change DRAM VBOOT voltage + other settings, I have GPU signal issue 100% reproducible

So what I did:
I recorded the video for you.








I apologize for my English and the banding on the screen.

What you'll see on the video:
- The system state is right after I did Clear CMOS.
- 00:18 I apply DOCP memory profile, turning-off Aura lights and boot logo to reduce the light pollution while I'm shooting with my smartphone and reduce waiting.
- 01:05 applying the settings and going to the first reboot.
- 01:45 changing the rest of the settings (including DRAM VBOOT voltage) to the one I use on my system - it's actually C-State overclocking.
- 04:37 applying the settings and going to the second reboot.
- 05:10 no signal on the monitor after successful POST with one warm reset due to DRAM VBOOT voltage.
- 05:30 Windows 10 is loaded till login screen. No picture on monitor.
- 07:40 soft-shutting down the Windows without powering off the system.
- 07:55 turning on the system again.
- 08:15 the system successfully passed POST sequence (with no warm reset, because I didn't touch DRAM VBOOT voltage), but still no signal from GPU.
- 08:35 again on Windows 10 login screen with no picture on monitor.
- 09:05 soft shut down of the system from Windows 10 login screen via "Shut down" menu option.
- 09:30 launching the system again but for some reason the signal from GPU came back and monitor displays the picture.


Spoiler: Video!











After I finished with the video, I applied my working settings from .CMO file (you can find them here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/32270#post_26524354)
The only difference with the ones you see in video - is DRAM VBOOT voltage is changed to "Auto" (so I had 1 warm reset after I applied those settings) and a couple on secondary memory timing are lowered, comparing to what DOCP XMP profile set by BIOS automatically.
And after that I got no signal from GPU again.
And it lasted this time till the moment I turned the power off. This time 3 soft shut downs didn't help, so I had to turn off the power.

My GPU: SAPPHIRE HD 7970 3GB Vapor-X Edition:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







PS: Two little bugs found in 3101 (maybe previous ones have them too):
1. BIOS doesn't save Trcpage value "0" - it always reverts it back to "Auto" (which, in my case is "0" either).
2. If you change only one option "Global C-State Control" and then try to save changes, BIOS tells you that you didn't change anything and there is nothing to save.


----------



## fallrisk

If you're not getting GPU signal, it usually means that you don't have 100% stability. Try doing a normal overclock and I could see the issue going away. If not, then it's your ram overclock. Do one thing at a time and just walk through the steps to find what's causing your instability. Just take your time doing it.


----------



## 3200MHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fallrisk*
> 
> If you're not getting GPU signal, it usually means that you don't have 100% stability.


It's not the case. The system with this settings is 100% stable.
I got 180% with Mem test (stopped it after that seeing no reason to waste the time), all stress tests are stable and the system usually runs up to 16 hours per day with various tasks with no issues whatsoever.

Quote:


> Do one thing at a time and just walk through the steps to find what's causing your instability. Just take your time doing it.


If I apply EXACTLY THE SAME SETTINGS (even DRAM VBOOT Voltage) one by one - everything goes fine. But when I combine DRAM VBOOT Voltage changes with some other setting (don't know exactly which one(s)) change in one set - it always causes GPU issue.
I'm suspect it's a bug in BIOS or HUB microcode.

Having found that DRAM VBOOT Voltage causes warm reset with every cold boot (verified on several C6H/E systems), just leave DRAM VBOOT Voltage on auto, and there should not be any problems both with GPU signal and warm reset during cold boot.


----------



## VPII

I'm somewhat surprised with my new setup. Ryzen 7 1700 with CH6 mobo bios 3008.... My memory is not great, 4 x 4gb Hynix SK chips, but at least I can run it at its rated speed 2666. What I found a little surprising is when running Timespy and Fire Strike my Physics score is a lot higher than with my old 5930k at 5.3ghz but with 3dmark11 the physics is lower and by a bit. However when doing the entire run the combined run after the physics run is higher by quite a bit. Why is that?


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3200MHz*
> 
> It's not the case. The system with this settings is 100% stable.
> I got 180% with Mem test (stopped it after that seeing no reason to waste the time), all stress tests are stable and the system usually runs up to 16 hours per day with various tasks with no issues whatsoever.
> If I apply EXACTLY THE SAME SETTINGS (even DRAM VBOOT Voltage) one by one - everything goes fine. But when I combine DRAM VBOOT Voltage changes with some other setting (don't know exactly which one(s)) change in one set - it always causes GPU issue.
> I'm suspect it's a bug in BIOS or HUB microcode.
> 
> Having found that DRAM VBOOT Voltage causes warm reset with every cold boot (verified on several C6H/E systems), just leave DRAM VBOOT Voltage on auto, and there should not be any problems both with GPU signal and warm reset during cold boot.


Isn't DRAM VBOOT obsolete since like 1403 or something?
Elmor said that the BIOS always takes DRAM Voltage as boot voltage.


----------



## 3200MHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> Isn't DRAM VBOOT obsolete since like 1403 or something?


I have no Idea. Never heard/read about it.


----------



## BoMbY

Yeah, you usually don't need the vBoot with newer BIOS anymore, as far as I remember it always boots with the standard SPD settings, and switches to the user set, or XMP, or whatever, values after the initial POST phase to avoid the cold boot issues.


----------



## Gilgam3sh

well
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> Can anybody help me? I boot to a 0d error.
> 
> I updated the bios from the ez flash online in the bios to 3001.
> 
> I've set everything to default, cleared the cmos and still boot to the error code 0d.


it's very likely that you have to RMA the board, I got that error code on 2 boards that I had to RMA to get new one...the bios flashback did not work for me too.


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilgam3sh*
> 
> well
> it's very likely that you have to RMA the board, I got that error code on 2 boards that I had to RMA to get new one...the bios flashback did not work for me too.


Wow so a bios update from Asus and now I'm out of using my computer for what a month? Isn't Asus RMA slow and sometimes doesn't work?


----------



## Gilgam3sh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> Wow so a bios update from Asus and now I'm out of using my computer for what a month? Isn't Asus RMA slow and sometimes doesn't work?


I just went back to the store I bought it from, first time I got new one in couple of days, second one took few weeks... so now it's my third board.


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilgam3sh*
> 
> I just went back to the store I bought it from, first time I got new one in couple of days, second one took few weeks... so now it's my third board.


Got mine on amazon in June of 2017. Can't get a return so RMA.

I wonder what board and company would be better than ASUS and use that until I get this one back? Gigabyte? Msi?


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> Wow so a bios update from Asus and now I'm out of using my computer for what a month? Isn't Asus RMA slow and sometimes doesn't work?


It is possible the USB flash drive you are using just doesn't work right. Unless you did something really funky, the Crosshair VI Hero is generally not going to end up needing to be RMAed(unless the board itself is defective). Have you tried an old drive, make sure the BIOS file itself is C6H.CAP(instead of number.CAP). NTFS or FAT32 should work fine, as long as the drive did not get a GPT partition table. Flashback is not the same as just trying to flash an older BIOS file via the BIOS, it requires you use the designated USB port on the back, and you use the BIOS button, not the clear CMOS button. Make sure machine is turned off, and just hold the BIOS button until it starts to flash, then you will see the flash drive start to flash(if yours does have a light on it).

If you have done all of this, I am sorry for not going back to see what you have or have not tried, but a lot of people just assume the board is having a problem.


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> It is possible the USB flash drive you are using just doesn't work right. Unless you did something really funky, the Crosshair VI Hero is generally not going to end up needing to be RMAed(unless the board itself is defective). Have you tried an old drive, make sure the BIOS file itself is C6H.CAP(instead of number.CAP). NTFS or FAT32 should work fine, as long as the drive did not get a GPT partition table. Flashback is not the same as just trying to flash an older BIOS file via the BIOS, it requires you use the designated USB port on the back, and you use the BIOS button, not the clear CMOS button. Make sure machine is turned off, and just hold the BIOS button until it starts to flash, then you will see the flash drive start to flash(if yours does have a light on it).
> 
> If you have done all of this, I am sorry for not going back to see what you have or have not tried, but a lot of people just assume the board is having a problem.


All good on not going back through all the previous stuff. I have tried all of this and more. I'm at a loss on what's going on and now to fix it. It's this dang error code with not dram lights showing.


----------



## WarpenN1

Lol why does my PC freeze in prime95 after just 10 minutes? It endured at least 5 to 10 hours multiple runs just couple of months past? With exactly same settings 1.416vcore-1.439vcore...


----------



## FlanK3r

temps are OK in HWINFO?


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Lol why does my PC freeze in prime95 after just 10 minutes? It endured at least 5 to 10 hours multiple runs just couple of months past? With exactly same settings 1.416vcore-1.439vcore...


check sticks for corruption with thyphoon burner








if they are good then both checksums for each stick should say OK
Be sure to disable programs that read SMbus like Asus Aura and apps like aida BEFORE you try to scan your sticks


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> Can anybody help me? I boot to a 0d error.
> 
> I updated the bios from the ez flash online in the bios to 3001.
> 
> I've set everything to default, cleared the cmos and still boot to the error code 0d.


My C6H had this error too (in my case I think it was caused by DDR), I could only boot my PC with other kit memory (reflash don´t work either). Now with Gskill type B-die all ok.

PD: you can see more posts with this error. If other kit memory and new reflash don´t work, change motherboard.
PD 2: before update BIOS (flashback USB Bios port) always clear Cmos at least for some seconds.

UPDATE: Like @DarkLostThe1st will post, if you go to link http://www.asusqcodes.com/index.php?inputCode=0D
you can read this :"Reserved for future AMI SEC error codes; Problem related to memory, VGA card or other devices. Please clear CMOS, re-install the memory and VGA card, and remove other USB, PCI devices."

*Happy new year ALL!*

---


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> check sticks for corruption with thyphoon burner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if they are good then both checksums for each stick should say OK


Thaiphoon burner hasn't worked for me, for as long as I have had this Ryzen PC, it works on my intel PC though :/.

But thaiphoon burner warns me that

"The kernel mode driver of Thaiphoon Burner is blocked from being installed by windows operating system."

"Thaiphoon Burner will run with significant limits that disable SPD read and write operations"


----------



## Ramad

@ ACallander
Do you have another display cable such as DVI or Displayport cables? Try using that to see if the display responses to the graphics card signal.


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> @ ACallander
> Do you have another display cable such as DVI or Displayport cables? Try using that to see if the display responses to the graphics card signal.


Ya, I've tried two different displays with two different cables. HDMI and DisplayPort. Same issue.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> Ya, I've tried two different displays with two different cables. HDMI and DisplayPort. Same issue.


Are you, maybe, using a Y-splitter to deliver power to the graphics card? I mean using 1 PCI-E + Y-splitter power cables to deliver power instead of 2 PCI-E cables?
I have seen this error before on various motherboards, it's always one of the above reasons.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1639506/error-code-0d-please-help

http://www.overclock.net/t/1637636/new-system-first-boot-wont-boot-to-bios-error-code-0d


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> Can anybody help me? I boot to a 0d error.
> 
> I updated the bios from the ez flash online in the bios to 3001.
> 
> I've set everything to default, cleared the cmos and still boot to the error code 0d.


Have you tried the RAM sticks individually? And have you tried holding the CMOS clear for a good, timed 30 seconds?


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Are you, maybe, using a Y-splitter to deliver power to the graphics card? I mean using 1 PCI-E + Y-splitter power cables to deliver power instead of 2 PCI-E cables?
> I have seen this error before on various motherboards, it's always one of the above reasons.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1639506/error-code-0d-please-help
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1637636/new-system-first-boot-wont-boot-to-bios-error-code-0d


I'm using an 8 pin and a 6 pin with a small tail 6 pin off that 6 pin.

Just weird it's happening after the systems been running fine for months on end.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Now
3082MHz Cl14 1.5T:


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> check sticks for corruption with thyphoon burner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if they are good then both checksums for each stick should say OK
> 
> 
> 
> Thaiphoon burner hasn't worked for me, for as long as I have had this Ryzen PC, it works on my intel PC though :/.
> 
> But thaiphoon burner warns me that
> 
> "The kernel mode driver of Thaiphoon Burner is blocked from being installed by windows operating system."
> 
> "Thaiphoon Burner will run with significant limits that disable SPD read and write operations"
Click to expand...

Perhaps you need to whitelist it in windows defender when trying to install it









Or contact the developer. He can surely tell you how to fix it.
http://www.softnology.biz/contacts.html


----------



## SirMacke

So, my system is no crashing and refusing to start after 9-10 months of stability.
Code: 1F
Cannot find this error-code anywhere, what does that mean?


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirMacke*
> 
> So, my system is no crashing and refusing to start after 9-10 months of stability.
> Code: 1F
> Cannot find this error-code anywhere, what does that mean?


It suppose to be in the manual like in this maximus manual (starts on page 34).

Found a page that might be more usefull :
*ASUS Q-Code Table List
*

Code:



Code:


Q-code F1
Recovery condition triggered by user (Forced recovery)

Good luck


----------



## SirMacke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> It suppose to be in the manual like in this maximus manual (starts on page 34).


Yes it is the same in Crosshair IV manual.
Problem is that they do not list the code *1F*


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirMacke*
> 
> Yes it is the same in Crosshair IV manual.
> Problem is that they do not list the code *1F*


Can you post a photo of this error?


----------



## SirMacke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> Can you post a photo of this error?


Not much to post a picture of, a black screen and a motherboard saying 1F.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

edited my post... Check above


----------



## SirMacke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> edited my post... Check above


Not the same code.
That is F1, mine is 1F


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirMacke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> edited my post... Check above
> 
> 
> 
> Not the same code.
> That is F1, mine is 1F
Click to expand...

Right... that's not listed.
Must be a new code


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

a user with the same problem
seems to have fixed it with CMOS
https://www.overclockers.at/prozessoren/amd-ryzen-5-und-7_242867/page_83#post3823760


----------



## SirMacke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> a user with the same problem
> seems to have fixed it with CMOS
> https://www.overclockers.at/prozessoren/amd-ryzen-5-und-7_242867/page_83#post3823760


Will reset and update to 3008 tonight!


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirMacke*
> 
> Not much to post a picture of, a black screen and a motherboard saying 1F.


I mean the error code on the LED


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

@SirMacke
Found the answer
check here http://www.bioscentral.com/postcodes/amibios.htm
Quote:


> *
> AMI BIOS Post Codes (After April 1990)
> 
> AMI Post Code 1F*
> Ready to initialize video system


----------



## SirMacke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> I mean the error code on the LED


It just says 1F


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

I assume you have to re-mount the GPU in order to fix your issue


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

@elmor
Please add the links to first post









AMI BIOS Post Codes (After April 1990) > http://www.bioscentral.com/postcodes/amibios.htm

ASUS Q-Code Table List > http://www.asusqcodes.com/


----------



## SirMacke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> I assume you have to re-mount the GPU in order to fix your issue


Will try that too, thanks!


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Offtopic :

So glad we didn't go the Intell-route


----------



## fallrisk

So I guess no one else is having q code 0E when trying to use p-state overclocking? Had stable p-state overclocking and then it went down the drain and *all* p-state overclocks lead to 0E q code errors. It refuses to ever boot, even with *just* p-state overclock turned on and everything at defaults... What a pain.

This was an issue for me on 3008 as well as 1701.. Supposing it's a microcode issue, I'm not quite sure how to fix it.


----------



## VPII

Sorry for my ignorance, but why does everybody overclock with P-state. I have not even tried, I basically just bumped the multiplier and set the memory speed all through manual. I also don't use offset for vcore I just set it where I want it and all is good. 3.8ghz fof everyday use is fine and 4.05ghz when benching is no problem. Have not tried much higher as I am stuck with 4 x 4gb low speed ram. Should get my gskill 2 x 8gb ddr4 3200 cl14 tomorrow then I'll push it a bit more.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VPII*
> 
> Sorry for my ignorance, but why does everybody overclock with P-state. I have not even tried, I basically just bumped the multiplier and set the memory speed all through manual. I also don't use offset for vcore I just set it where I want it and all is good. 3.8ghz fof everyday use is fine and 4.05ghz when benching is no problem. Have not tried much higher as I am stuck with 4 x 4gb low speed ram. Should get my gskill 2 x 8gb ddr4 3200 cl14 tomorrow then I'll push it a bit more.


I am overclocking via p0 state for cpu underclock only...


----------



## fallrisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> I am overclocking via p0 state for cpu underclock only...


It's also nice just having her down clock when not being used, saves some energy and creates a little less heat. More of an amenity than anything else for me, though.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> Offtopic :
> 
> So glad we didn't go the Intell-route


Just FYI at this time the OS patches are going to affect AMD as well. The devs could make an exception but are choosing not too despite the fact that AMD is immune to the vulnerability


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just FYI at this time the OS patches are going to affect AMD as well. The devs could make an exception but are choosing not too despite the fact that AMD is immune to the vulnerability


Just switch it off then. It's either going to be a kernel compile flag (unlikely) or just a boot flag.


----------



## mito1172

Do not make the best overclocking. stock speed is sufficient


----------



## xrodney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just FYI at this time the OS patches are going to affect AMD as well. The devs could make an exception but are choosing not too despite the fact that AMD is immune to the vulnerability


The temporary situation only, Suse confirmed that they already excluded AMD CPUs and more will follow soon.


----------



## SeriousTom

Flashed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLordThe1st*
> 
> @elmor
> Please add the links to first post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMI BIOS Post Codes (After April 1990) > http://www.bioscentral.com/postcodes/amibios.htm
> 
> ASUS Q-Code Table List > http://www.asusqcodes.com/


The asusqcodes.com address
It wouldn't tell me the code unless I turned off my add blocker so I did and then my eset antivirus tells me has a crypto miner.


----------



## CrazyElement

Guys is there any newer bios , because Im running 3008 release date 11/29/2017 , but I got false cpu temp readings I got +20 celsius. Can you tell me a way to fix it or a link to newerst bios?

Thanks fellas


----------



## CarnageHimura

I have the Q-Code 24, it isn´t on the Q-Code list neither.

1600x @ 3.8Ghz with P-states
TridentZ 3200Mhz C16 @ 3200Mhz

+6hrs Aida64 Stability test

All this OC with Ramad's Help

What Q-code is suposed to apear in a "normal" state?


----------



## fallrisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeriousTom*
> 
> Flashed
> 
> The asusqcodes.com address
> It wouldn't tell me the code unless I turned off my add blocker so I did and then my eset antivirus tells me has a crypto miner.


It literally *tells* you that there's a miner on the page and you don't have to use it; it's optional if you'd like to support them. It's all spelled out on the site, mate.

@CrazyElement if you have a 1700x or 1800x, it reads 20c warmer normally.


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> Guys is there any newer bios , because Im running 3008 release date 11/29/2017 , but I got false cpu temp readings I got +20 celsius. Can you tell me a way to fix it or a link to newerst bios?
> 
> Thanks fellas


Here http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/31760#post_26511070

Its a test BIOS
But I use it no problem


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> I have the Q-Code 24, it isn´t on the Q-Code list neither.
> 
> 1600x @ 3.8Ghz with P-states
> TridentZ 3200Mhz C16 @ 3200Mhz
> 
> +6hrs Aida64 Stability test
> 
> All this OC with Ramad's Help
> 
> What Q-code is suposed to apear in a "normal" state?


Think Qcode 24 should mean that everything is ok.
I always have it, since day 1 (if I have no problems)

It either means that everything is ok, or it shows the last thing it was doing. (last action which was shown on qcode)
But it should be normal to have code 24 shown.

Also here is some reddit discussion on it: https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/61asbe/asus_crosshair_vi_hero_qcode_24/

Another example is Qcode 30 after waking from sleep. Which suggests it will simply continue to shown the last qcode done, rather than indicate current status.
( https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?44017-Q-Code-30-when-Waking-from-Sleep )


----------



## SirMacke

Seems that my 1F was related to RAM. Or so far anyway.
Windows detected 16GB but only 8 usable.
UEFI + Memtest only saw 8.
PC started with one, but not the other.


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirMacke*
> 
> Seems that my 1F was related to RAM. Or so far anyway.
> Windows detected 16GB but only 8 usable.
> UEFI + Memtest only saw 8.
> PC started with one, but not the other.


hmm
Which slots you put them in?

EDIT: but then I guess you had them both running fine before?


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> I have the Q-Code 24, it isn´t on the Q-Code list neither.
> 
> 1600x @ 3.8Ghz with P-states
> TridentZ 3200Mhz C16 @ 3200Mhz
> 
> +6hrs Aida64 Stability test
> 
> All this OC with Ramad's Help
> 
> What Q-code is suposed to apear in a "normal" state?


No problem at 24 Q-Co


----------



## CrazyElement

Is it the falsy temp readings a problem ?


----------



## SirMacke

B1 + B2
And yes, working since Ryzen came out on the market, until now.
Too bad, I have warranty of course, but they do not sell those sticks anymore.


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirMacke*
> 
> B1 + B2
> And yes, working since Ryzen came out on the market, until now.
> Too bad, I have warranty of course, but they do not sell those sticks anymore.


Any reason for using those slots?



I would suggest A2 and B2 as Iam using myself.
Unless you intentionally have them on 1 channel.

Also they mention 1F in this thread, maybe you can find something useful there https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/threads/ryzen-ddr4-memory-what-you-need-to-know.18770248/page-9


----------



## Nyxathid

I managed these numbers









Temps never hit the 60c, memory is also stable









Specs:

R7 1700 @ 3.9Ghz (Vcore @ 1.35V)
GTX 1080Ti
3200MHz F4-3200C14D-16GTZ 4x8
NZXT X62


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> Is it the falsy temp readings a problem ?


Hmm

Pretty sure I dont have this Temp offset problem since few of the early bioses on 1800X

What software and version are you using to detect temps?

Some info thread: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?92500-AIDA64-CPU-diode-temp-and-the-20C-offset

But Iam pretty sure you can adjust/fix the offset somehow with the following settings:
T Offset
SenseMi Skew
SenseMi Skew Offset

Just not sure how exactly.
Iam pretty sure its mentioned somewhere on the internet









Dont think its any huge problem, but I would personally not like having it.

EDIT: Here is also a post with some info on the offset: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?94591-Motherboard-Temps-reading-from-the-wrong-sensor&viewfull=1#post661052
There seems to also be some info on disabling the offset.


----------



## harrysun

@Nyxathid, 1h of AIDA64 testing is not enought. Go for 6-8h. Do you have *2*x8GB?


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> Guys is there any newer bios , because Im running 3008 release date 11/29/2017 , but I got false cpu temp readings I got +20 celsius. Can you tell me a way to fix it or a link to newerst bios?
> 
> Thanks fellas


1-extreme tweaker
2-tweaker's paradise
you will enable sense mI skew (a little below)


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirMacke*
> 
> B1 + B2
> And yes, working since Ryzen came out on the market, until now.
> Too bad, I have warranty of course, but they do not sell those sticks anymore.


A2 must be B2. If there are 2 rams


----------



## Nyxathid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> @Nyxathid, 1h of AIDA64 testing is not enought. Go for 6-8h. Do you have *2*x8GB?


No, I have 4x8







4 Dims of 8Gbs each







And ye I already ran Aida64 for 10hours, but that was when I got my Ryzen chip, I just wanted to see if it was still stable


----------



## harrysun

@Nyxathid, more details about your system would be helpful. BIOS settings export, BIOS version used, Thaiphoon Burner Freeware Version Download screensot, and please update your signature (read howto in my signature) with this information.


----------



## loganj

@Nyxathid your memory has wrong timing. you did that on purpose? cause you didn't even overclock it. or did i miss something in that screenshot


----------



## WarpenN1

Is CPU core voltage SVI2 TFN the actual voltage what my chip gets? If it is, there is a massive voltage droop going on over here.. 1.45v llc4 my SVI2 core voltage is showing 1.425v under load according HWinfo


----------



## Anty

Yup there is - 0.04 to 0.05V


----------



## WarpenN1

Shouldn't LLC level 4 keep it almost same as set in bios?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> Is it the falsy temp readings a problem ?


It's not a problem! It's in the design.
Realize the R7 non "X" version has a maximum temp of 95c and has no offset.
The R7 "X" version as a maximum temp of 115c with the offset. (95+20=115)
The offset is to aid in mobo fan control.


----------



## skellattarr

I'm trying to use memtest64 on my system and I set it to pass 2 times. I have 32gb of corsair ram and I run it 29gb and it will finish with no errors but after that, the system is unresponsive I can't even get the start button to open I have to hard reset. anybody have any ideas what could be wrong?


----------



## SirMacke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoony*
> 
> Any reason for using those slots?
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest A2 and B2 as Iam using myself.
> Unless you intentionally have them on 1 channel.
> 
> Also they mention 1F in this thread, maybe you can find something useful there https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/threads/ryzen-ddr4-memory-what-you-need-to-know.18770248/page-9


Checked now and yes, it was A2 + B2 I was using.


----------



## Disassociative

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Shouldn't LLC level 4 keep it almost same as set in bios?


You'd think so  I mean for me when I used LLC level 3 to try and stabilize something did the job and even spiked over what i set it to every now and then.


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mito1172*
> 
> 1-extreme tweaker
> 2-tweaker's paradise
> you will enable sense mI skew (a little below)


Strange though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirMacke*
> 
> Checked now and yes, it was A2 + B2 I was using.


Hmm...
What BIOS are you using?
You might wanna try 3101 if you didnt already.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/31760#post_26511070

yeah, 1F suggests RAM issue.
"1F Bit F(15) first 64K RAM failure"
1F - OEM pre-memory initialization codes
But those probably arent specific for C6H...

Probably best if you post your settings, or some more info.


----------



## SirMacke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoony*
> 
> Strange though
> Hmm...
> What BIOS are you using?
> You might wanna try 3101 if you didnt already.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/31760#post_26511070
> 
> yeah, 1F suggests RAM issue.
> "1F Bit F(15) first 64K RAM failure"
> 1F - OEM pre-memory initialization codes
> But those probably arent specific for C6H...
> 
> Probably best if you post your settings, or some more info.


3008 now, 1602 before that.
Pulled one of the modules, computer has worked since that.


----------



## 3200MHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skellattarr*
> 
> I'm trying to use memtest64 on my system and I set it to pass 2 times. I have 32gb of corsair ram and I run it 29gb and it will finish with no errors but after that, the system is unresponsive I can't even get the start button to open I have to hard reset. anybody have any ideas what could be wrong?


What about Hard Drive activity?
Maybe the system is offloaded to paging file and you have to wait letting it to load all necessary data or just restart your computer.


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoony*
> 
> Strange though


What is strange?


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirMacke*
> 
> 3008 now, 1602 before that.
> Pulled one of the modules, computer has worked since that.


Well...
Try BIOS 3101?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mito1172*
> 
> What is strange?


Whoops, somehow the rest of the reply to you is missing from the post xD

Strange that I dont have this problem with offset since maybe bios 14xx or somewhere around there (With 1800X)
Got the mentioned setting on auto.
The only thing that is capable of reporting the temperature with the 20+ offset for me is HWiNFO64. (Tctl)



In BIOS its fine, in Aida64 its fine, in HWmonitor too, ...
So just wondering why he has the problem..


----------



## CrazyElement

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mito1172*
> 
> 1-extreme tweaker
> 2-tweaker's paradise
> you will enable sense mI skew (a little below)


So what exactly I need to enable cause I get confused?


----------



## Neoony

Cant be that hard xD



But I believe that you need to actually disable the setting (Sense MI Skew)
According to many sources...

If in doubt, try it enabled and check temps and try it disabled and check temps, the lower one should be correct.


----------



## WarpenN1

Are there any VTTDDR steps in this board that would match 1/2 of DDR voltage exactly I couldn't find one :/


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Are there any VTTDDR steps in this board that would match 1/2 of DDR voltage exactly I couldn't find one :/


Have you tried to get some values using Ryzen DRAM Calculator?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1640919/ryzen-dram-calculator-overclocking-dram

Personally never used VTT, so not sure if the calculator cares about stepping.

But I guess thats why it shows overshoot/undershoot.


----------



## SirMacke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoony*
> 
> Well...
> Try BIOS 3101?


Flashed 3101.
PC going FUBAR when using that one stick of RAM or in combination with the working one.

Warranty yes, but the G.Skill RipJaws V Red CL14 is not available anymore here.
And RAM-prices are insane nowadays.


----------



## WarpenN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoony*
> 
> Have you tried to get some values using Ryzen DRAM Calculator?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1640919/ryzen-dram-calculator-overclocking-dram
> 
> Personally never used VTT, so not sure if the calculator cares about stepping.
> 
> But I guess thats why it shows overshoot/undershoot.


I haven't tried that but those default VTTDDR values that DRAM calculator gives on advanced tab arent supported

I wonder if it's by design that those VTTDDR value steps are weird?


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirMacke*
> 
> Flashed 3101.
> PC going FUBAR when using that one stick of RAM or in combination with the working one.
> 
> Warranty yes, but the G.Skill RipJaws V Red CL14 is not available anymore here.
> And RAM-prices are insane nowadays.


Hmm







Sorry to hear that.
...Try battery reset?

When I flash to new BIOS, I always first reset BIOS to default, then completely shut down all the power, then take out the battery for few minutes (taking out RAMs is a good idea too) and keep smashing any reset and power button I can find







while waiting the few ( 5-10 minutes ) for the battery and then plug the USB, get the PSU on and flash it with the button and give it a nice 5 minutes for the flash.

Wouldnt be the first time this method solved problems. ( but probably not in this case, but still worth a try )

So how does the whole thing look?
Are you able to boot? Do you try some different BIOS settings? CPU and other settings on stock?


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoony*
> 
> Well...
> Try BIOS 3101?
> Whoops, somehow the rest of the reply to you is missing from the post xD
> 
> Strange that I dont have this problem with offset since maybe bios 14xx or somewhere around there (With 1800X)
> Got the mentioned setting on auto.
> The only thing that is capable of reporting the temperature with the 20+ offset for me is HWiNFO64. (Tctl)
> 
> 
> 
> In BIOS its fine, in Aida64 its fine, in HWmonitor too, ...
> So just wondering why he has the problem..


(sense mi skew) enabled, it always showed correct 1800x processor


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> So what exactly I need to enable cause I get confused?


our friend gave information above


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> I haven't tried that but those default VTTDDR values that DRAM calculator gives on advanced tab arent supported
> 
> I wonder if it's by design that those VTTDDR value steps are weird?


I would guess from some reading, that leaving VTT DDR on Auto, would make it exactly half of DRAM Voltage, but if you dont want VTT DDR on exact half, then you edit it manually a bit higher or lower. Hence the overshoot / undershoot.

But nothing confirmed.
Although I think the description of the VTTDDR in the bios does say that Auto = 1/2 DRAM Voltage .... unless I remember it wrong..

EDIT:
Ah found a screenshot ( cant be bothered to go back to BIOS once again today xD )



Notice description.
I would assume that Auto = Default.
So Auto = 1/2 DRAM.

Unless thats not what you meant?


----------



## Anty

https://lists.opensuse.org/opensuse-security-announce/2018-01/msg00004.html
Quote:


> SUSE Security Update: Security update for kernel-firmware
> ______________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Announcement ID: SUSE-SU-2018:0008-1
> Rating: important
> References: #1068032
> Cross-References: CVE-2017-5715
> Affected Products:
> SUSE Linux Enterprise Server for Raspberry Pi 12-SP2
> SUSE Linux Enterprise Server 12-SP3
> SUSE Linux Enterprise Server 12-SP2
> SUSE Linux Enterprise Desktop 12-SP3
> SUSE Linux Enterprise Desktop 12-SP2
> SUSE Container as a Service Platform ALL
> ______________________________________________________________________________
> 
> An update that fixes one vulnerability is now available.
> 
> Description:
> 
> This update for kernel-firmware fixes the following issues:
> 
> - Add microcode_amd_fam17h.bin (bsc#1068032 CVE-2017-5715)
> 
> *This new firmware disables branch prediction on AMD family 17h processor
> to mitigate a attack on the branch predictor that could lead to
> information disclosure from e.g. kernel memory (bsc#1068032 CVE-2017-5715).*


If new microcode is out I guess new AGESA / BIOS update will follow too.
Just curious if it will have negative impact.
Will quirks like CB bias will stop working too







?


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Are there any VTTDDR steps in this board that would match 1/2 of DDR voltage exactly I couldn't find one :/


Here are some suggestions:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I want to share with you the results of my testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In most cases, the memory works incorrectly because of incorrect voltage DRAM and VTT_DDR*
> On this picture in green I selected the best options
> 
> do not argue, they are not universal, to calculate their personal voltages, use my calculator, the tab VDRAM / VTT DDR Calculator


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*


----------



## Amir007

Just in: http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/windows-vulnerability-cpu-meltdown-patch-benchmarked,1.html

Not sure if this has anything to do with AMD cpu's clock thingy in Task Manager but I just though I share it with everyone. My Win 10 machine just auto updated so i'll do some testing later.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Just in: http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/windows-vulnerability-cpu-meltdown-patch-benchmarked,1.html
> 
> Not sure if this has anything to do with AMD cpu's clock thingy in Task Manager but I just though I share it with everyone. My Win 10 machine just auto updated so i'll do some testing later.


Funny article.









They use the newest processors when they test gaming, but are using a 3 years old CPU when testing patches.

Was it not the latest Intel CPU that suffers a security/operation flaws that can loose up to 30% of their performance? How does that help testing the performance loos by using a CPU from 2014 that is not effected by the issues that the newest Intel processor have? The shameful sucking up to Intel will never end.









"_This article is aimed at gamers and Windows 10 desktop users, the results in the server segment might look and be rather different. In the end, please do get yourself patched up okay?
- H._"

Yeah, right, gamers in 2014 did buy an 8-core/16 threads Intel® Core™ i7-5960X Processor Extreme Edition for 1.100 USD to game on it.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Funny article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They use the newest processors when they test gaming, but are using a 3 years old CPU when testing patches.
> 
> Was it not the latest Intel CPU that suffers a security/operation flaws that can loose up to 30% of their performance? How does that help testing the performance loos by using a CPU from 2014 that is not effected by the issues that the newest Intel processor have? The shameful sucking up to Intel will never end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_This article is aimed at gamers and Windows 10 desktop users, the results in the server segment might look and be rather different. In the end, please do get yourself patched up okay?
> - H._"
> 
> Yeah, right, gamers in 2014 did buy an 8-core/16 threads Intel® Core™ i7-5960X Processor Extreme Edition for 1.100 USD to game on it.


ALL Intel CPUs from the last 10 years or something are affected. Older processors are affected MORE than new processors.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> ALL Intel CPUs from the last 10 years or something are affected. Older processors are affected MORE than new processors.


Older processors does not sell as much as newer processors then why not use an i7-8700K to test for performance loos when the article stats the tests is targeting gamers, that was my point. Unless the author has something else in mind, I mean he used 1 Intel processor to test, why not use the latest in the market.


----------



## fallrisk

So, finally found my P-state overclock issues. As your change your BCLK values, the P-state values do not change accordingly and only represent a BCLK of 100.
Thus, I was trying to boot at 4.2ghz rather than a scant 3.8ghz. If anyone else has had P-state issues, this is probably the fix.... Can't believe it took me this long to realize ?‍♂


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Just in: http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/windows-vulnerability-cpu-meltdown-patch-benchmarked,1.html
> 
> Not sure if this has anything to do with AMD cpu's clock thingy in Task Manager but I just though I share it with everyone. My Win 10 machine just auto updated so i'll do some testing later.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They use the newest processors when they test gaming, but are using a 3 years old CPU when testing patches.
> 
> Was it not the latest Intel CPU that suffers a security/operation flaws that can loose up to 30% of their performance? How does that help testing the performance loos by using a CPU from 2014 that is not effected by the issues that the newest Intel processor have? The shameful sucking up to Intel will never end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_This article is aimed at gamers and Windows 10 desktop users, the results in the server segment might look and be rather different. In the end, please do get yourself patched up okay?
> - H._"
> 
> Yeah, right, gamers in 2014 did buy an 8-core/16 threads Intel® Core™ i7-5960X Processor Extreme Edition for 1.100 USD to game on it.
Click to expand...

This is kinda offtopic but i'll respont...
According to this guy i'll share the video off... he mentions the bugs affect Intell cpu's back as far as *1995*
So this is HUGE...
Negative publicity for them and no doubt... many lawsuits will follow from datacentre's etc








Good news for AMD though as they are kinda not affected (except for the software one that seems fixable by microsoft)


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Funny article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They use the newest processors when they test gaming, but are using a 3 years old CPU when testing patches.
> 
> Was it not the latest Intel CPU that suffers a security/operation flaws that can loose up to 30% of their performance? How does that help testing the performance loos by using a CPU from 2014 that is not effected by the issues that the newest Intel processor have? The shameful sucking up to Intel will never end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_This article is aimed at gamers and Windows 10 desktop users, the results in the server segment might look and be rather different. In the end, please do get yourself patched up okay?
> - H._"
> 
> Yeah, right, gamers in 2014 did buy an 8-core/16 threads Intel® Core™ i7-5960X Processor Extreme Edition for 1.100 USD to game on it.


You do realize this is the official list from Intel of CPUs that are affected. Goes back about 20 years.

https://security-center.intel.com/advisory.aspx?intelid=INTEL-SA-00088&languageid=en-fr

For non-Intel based systems please contact your system manufacturer or microprocessor vendor (AMD, ARM, Qualcomm, etc.) for updates.

The following Intel-based platforms are impacted by this issue. Intel may modify this list at a later time. Please check with your system vendor or equipment manufacturer for more information regarding updates for your system.

Intel® Core™ i3 processor (45nm and 32nm)
Intel® Core™ i5 processor (45nm and 32nm)
Intel® Core™ i7 processor (45nm and 32nm)
Intel® Core™ M processor family (45nm and 32nm)
2nd generation Intel® Core™ processors
3rd generation Intel® Core™ processors
4th generation Intel® Core™ processors
5th generation Intel® Core™ processors
6th generation Intel® Core™ processors
7th generation Intel® Core™ processors
8th generation Intel® Core™ processors
Intel® Core™ X-series Processor Family for Intel® X99 platforms
Intel® Core™ X-series Processor Family for Intel® X299 platforms
Intel® Xeon® processor 3400 series
Intel® Xeon® processor 3600 series
Intel® Xeon® processor 5500 series
Intel® Xeon® processor 5600 series
Intel® Xeon® processor 6500 series
Intel® Xeon® processor 7500 series
Intel® Xeon® Processor E3 Family
Intel® Xeon® Processor E3 v2 Family
Intel® Xeon® Processor E3 v3 Family
Intel® Xeon® Processor E3 v4 Family
Intel® Xeon® Processor E3 v5 Family
Intel® Xeon® Processor E3 v6 Family
Intel® Xeon® Processor E5 Family
Intel® Xeon® Processor E5 v2 Family
Intel® Xeon® Processor E5 v3 Family
Intel® Xeon® Processor E5 v4 Family
Intel® Xeon® Processor E7 Family
Intel® Xeon® Processor E7 v2 Family
Intel® Xeon® Processor E7 v3 Family
Intel® Xeon® Processor E7 v4 Family
Intel® Xeon® Processor Scalable Family
Intel® Xeon Phi™ Processor 3200, 5200, 7200 Series
Intel® Atom™ Processor C Series
Intel® Atom™ Processor E Series
Intel® Atom™ Processor A Series
Intel® Atom™ Processor x3 Series
Intel® Atom™ Processor Z Series
Intel® Celeron® Processor J Series
Intel® Celeron® Processor N Series
Intel® Pentium® Processor J Series
Intel® Pentium® Processor N Series

THis is quite a list and Intel also stated they could add more CPUs to it at a later point. In a sense I do agree with you, and further pointed out to Hilbert that even though you install the Win 10 patch from MS it may or may not actually activate based on a short other guidance published by Intel late yesterday even on this MS patch.

It gets even more confusing to even test with that in mind. Further this issue will need microcode and / or firm ware updates, as well as programming changes not just in ALL OS'es but even programs.For non-Intel based systems please contact your system manufacturer or microprocessor vendor (AMD, ARM, Qualcomm, etc.) for updates.

My big beef is that MS is issuing an all in one update for 3 different significant security issues. And not excluding AMD from one that only affect Intel thereby adversely affecting AMD and only affects it on Linux. Spectre only affects AMD under Linux. See where I am going?

From Linus Torvalds

Subject Re: Avoid speculative indirect calls in kernel

On Wed, Jan 3, 2018 at 3:09 PM, Andi Kleen wrote:
> This is a fix for Variant 2 in
> https://googleprojectzero.blogspot.com/2018/01/reading-privileged-memory-with-side.html
>
> Any speculative indirect calls in the kernel can be tricked
> to execute any kernel code, which may allow side channel
> attacks that can leak arbitrary kernel data.

Why is this all done without any configuration options?

A *competent* CPU engineer would fix this by making sure speculation
doesn't happen across protection domains. Maybe even a L1 I$ that is
keyed by CPL.

I think somebody inside of Intel needs to really take a long hard look
at their CPU's, and actually admit that they have issues instead of
writing PR blurbs that say that everything works as designed.

.. and that really means that all these mitigation patches should be
written with "not all CPU's are crap" in mind.

Or is Intel basically saying "we are committed to selling you crap
forever and ever, and never fixing anything"?

Because if that's the case, maybe we should start looking towards the
ARM64 people more.

Please talk to management. Because I really see exactly two possibibilities:

- Intel never intends to fix anything

OR

- these workarounds should have a way to disable them.

Which of the two is it?

Linus.

https://lkml.org/lkml/2018/1/3/797


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fallrisk*
> 
> So, finally found my P-state overclock issues. As your change your BCLK values, the P-state values do not change accordingly and only represent a BCLK of 100.
> Thus, I was trying to boot at 4.2ghz rather than a scant 3.8ghz. If anyone else has had P-state issues, this is probably the fix.... Can't believe it took me this long to realize ?‍♂


Not sure I follow you. Perhaps you were higher than just 102MHz?
3925MHz Pstate-0 with BCLK @ 102MHz

HWInfo64


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Not sure I follow you. Perhaps you were higher than just 102MHz?
> 3925MHz Pstate-0 with BCLK @ 102MHz
> 
> HWInfo64
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh hi, nice setup








Quite similar as mine in few major things









Any chance I can check your settings.txt?

Although I wonder if you could OC that GPU, like I did:
XFX Radeon HD 7970 3GB Double Dissipation
Stock clocks: Core 925 MHz / Memory 1375 MHz My OC: Core 1000MHz / Memory 1550MHz


----------



## porschedrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Sorry what's the point of the table with VTT DDR? DRAM Voltage shown is just directly multiplied? What's the criteria for "operability"?
> DRAM, VTTDDR and DRAM CTRL REF Voltage are all individual, most of the time VTT is kept at half of DRAM Voltage though.
> 
> Some info here: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/understanding-all-voltage-configurations-from-the-motherboard/5/
> 
> (VDDQ = DRAM Voltage, Termination Voltage = VTTDDR, Reference Voltage = DRAM CTRL REF Voltage)
> 
> Under Tweaker's Paradise you can adjust:
> 
> - VTTDDR Voltage
> - DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA/CHB
> 
> I can't give further details on the DRAM R Tune.
> As far as I know this is not a common problem? Which voltage are you changing exactly when this happens? It would be interesting if it's VDDP, since that is used for the PCIE PHY's.


Hey buddy, any way you can just upload all the beta bioses to like a dropbox folder or something so we can have em all in one place and easily tell which is the latest?
And each time a new one comes out we just go to the shared folder and get the latest version?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoony*
> 
> Oh hi, nice setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite similar as mine in few major things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance I can check your settings.txt?
> 
> Although I wonder if you could OC that GPU, like I did:
> XFX Radeon HD 7970 3GB Double Dissipation
> Stock clocks: Core 925 MHz / Memory 1375 MHz My OC: Core 1000MHz / Memory 1550MHz


This is what I use everyday (3925MHz Pstate-0), but raised BCLK to 102 in snip above.

39253466tight122517_setting.txt 20k .txt file


----------



## fallrisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Not sure I follow you. Perhaps you were higher than just 102MHz?
> 3925MHz Pstate-0 with BCLK @ 102MHz
> 
> HWInfo64
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sorry, was on mobile and possibly missed a few mistypes. I had BCLK @ 112.6 with 3000 DOCP profile (awful ram, stay away from late model Vengeance LPX).

Within P-states, I was getting no post with q-code errors such as 0E, and couldn't understand why (that's _supposed_ to be a microcode error).
So, on bios P-state overclocking/tweaking, putting "98" as your P-state FID will *always* show up as 3.8ghz as that's the same as 38x multiplier. When adjusting BCLK, like in my cas, or yours, the bios P-state values *do not* reflect our BCLK overclock; having a BCLK of 112.6 and an FID of 98 (38x) was putting me over 4.2ghz!
After deciding to figure out what I was doing wrong, the first thing I did was try to calculate what my clock rate was with the P-state tweaking and had a *HUGE* facepalm moment.

Don't be like me.


----------



## Tamalero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> You do realize this is the official list from Intel of CPUs that are affected. Goes back about 20 years.
> 
> https://security-center.intel.com/advisory.aspx?intelid=INTEL-SA-00088&languageid=en-fr
> 
> For non-Intel based systems please contact your system manufacturer or microprocessor vendor (AMD, ARM, Qualcomm, etc.) for updates.
> 
> The following Intel-based platforms are impacted by this issue. Intel may modify this list at a later time. Please check with your system vendor or equipment manufacturer for more information regarding updates for your system.
> 
> Intel® Core™ i3 processor (45nm and 32nm)
> Intel® Core™ i5 processor (45nm and 32nm)
> Intel® Core™ i7 processor (45nm and 32nm)
> Intel® Core™ M processor family (45nm and 32nm)
> 2nd generation Intel® Core™ processors
> 3rd generation Intel® Core™ processors
> 4th generation Intel® Core™ processors
> 5th generation Intel® Core™ processors
> 6th generation Intel® Core™ processors
> 7th generation Intel® Core™ processors
> 8th generation Intel® Core™ processors
> Intel® Core™ X-series Processor Family for Intel® X99 platforms
> Intel® Core™ X-series Processor Family for Intel® X299 platforms
> Intel® Xeon® processor 3400 series
> Intel® Xeon® processor 3600 series
> Intel® Xeon® processor 5500 series
> Intel® Xeon® processor 5600 series
> Intel® Xeon® processor 6500 series
> Intel® Xeon® processor 7500 series
> Intel® Xeon® Processor E3 Family
> Intel® Xeon® Processor E3 v2 Family
> Intel® Xeon® Processor E3 v3 Family
> Intel® Xeon® Processor E3 v4 Family
> Intel® Xeon® Processor E3 v5 Family
> Intel® Xeon® Processor E3 v6 Family
> Intel® Xeon® Processor E5 Family
> Intel® Xeon® Processor E5 v2 Family
> Intel® Xeon® Processor E5 v3 Family
> Intel® Xeon® Processor E5 v4 Family
> Intel® Xeon® Processor E7 Family
> Intel® Xeon® Processor E7 v2 Family
> Intel® Xeon® Processor E7 v3 Family
> Intel® Xeon® Processor E7 v4 Family
> Intel® Xeon® Processor Scalable Family
> Intel® Xeon Phi™ Processor 3200, 5200, 7200 Series
> Intel® Atom™ Processor C Series
> Intel® Atom™ Processor E Series
> Intel® Atom™ Processor A Series
> Intel® Atom™ Processor x3 Series
> Intel® Atom™ Processor Z Series
> Intel® Celeron® Processor J Series
> Intel® Celeron® Processor N Series
> Intel® Pentium® Processor J Series
> Intel® Pentium® Processor N Series
> 
> THis is quite a list and Intel also stated they could add more CPUs to it at a later point. In a sense I do agree with you, and further pointed out to Hilbert that even though you install the Win 10 patch from MS it may or may not actually activate based on a short other guidance published by Intel late yesterday even on this MS patch.
> 
> It gets even more confusing to even test with that in mind. Further this issue will need microcode and / or firm ware updates, as well as programming changes not just in ALL OS'es but even programs.For non-Intel based systems please contact your system manufacturer or microprocessor vendor (AMD, ARM, Qualcomm, etc.) for updates.
> 
> My big beef is that MS is issuing an all in one update for 3 different significant security issues. And not excluding AMD from one that only affect Intel thereby adversely affecting AMD and only affects it on Linux. Spectre only affects AMD under Linux. See where I am going?
> 
> From Linus Torvalds
> 
> Subject Re: Avoid speculative indirect calls in kernel
> 
> On Wed, Jan 3, 2018 at 3:09 PM, Andi Kleen wrote:
> > This is a fix for Variant 2 in
> > https://googleprojectzero.blogspot.com/2018/01/reading-privileged-memory-with-side.html
> >
> > Any speculative indirect calls in the kernel can be tricked
> > to execute any kernel code, which may allow side channel
> > attacks that can leak arbitrary kernel data.
> 
> Why is this all done without any configuration options?
> 
> A *competent* CPU engineer would fix this by making sure speculation
> doesn't happen across protection domains. Maybe even a L1 I$ that is
> keyed by CPL.
> 
> I think somebody inside of Intel needs to really take a long hard look
> at their CPU's, and actually admit that they have issues instead of
> writing PR blurbs that say that everything works as designed.
> 
> .. and that really means that all these mitigation patches should be
> written with "not all CPU's are crap" in mind.
> 
> Or is Intel basically saying "we are committed to selling you crap
> forever and ever, and never fixing anything"?
> 
> Because if that's the case, maybe we should start looking towards the
> ARM64 people more.
> 
> Please talk to management. Because I really see exactly two possibibilities:
> 
> - Intel never intends to fix anything
> 
> OR
> 
> - these workarounds should have a way to disable them.
> 
> Which of the two is it?
> 
> Linus.
> 
> https://lkml.org/lkml/2018/1/3/797


I have installed the patch and the detection thing usually says "Windows OS support for branch target injection mitigation is disabled by absence of hardware support: True"

Which technically shows that the patch is not enabled because the hardware is not supported (aka it does NOT suffer from the bug) I'm on threadripper.

Pre Patch:


Post Patch:


----------



## xrodney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Older processors does not sell as much as newer processors then why not use an i7-8700K to test for performance loos when the article stats the tests is targeting gamers, that was my point. Unless the author has something else in mind, I mean he used 1 Intel processor to test, why not use the latest in the market.


Latest CPUs like i7-8700k does not sell in big quantities so far, the majority out there have 3+ years old CPUs, plus whats point in the testing best case scenario as older CPUs are impacted more?
And it seems all CPUs Intel made since 1995 are impacted.


----------



## lordzed83

Them hackers can feel free to hack my porn colection if they need a ****









And from benchmarks iw seen it is like 1-3% performance loss maximilum.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Them hackers can feel free to hack my porn colection if they need a ****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from benchmarks iw seen it is like 1-3% performance loss maximilum.


these tests are useless, since the problem is not solved at all (nothing has changed). These updates will come out after a few weeks


----------



## blair

Flashed 3101,

memory booting seems way more consistent..
boot up times seem fine..
no issues except one.. and it's been present since 3008.

When playing DoTA2 and PUBG with CPU overclocked i get issues..

DOTA2 - Animations are jittery..
PUBG - heavy rubber banding every second only while 'RUNNING' forward, walking forward still causes the issue but rarely by comparison..

strafing no issue, walking backwards no issue, only when running forward, turn off CPU OC, no rubber banding...

I upgraded to 3101 to see if it would fix the issue.. 3008 also had the issue with DoTA and PUBG,

I did not have the issue with my previous version which was 1501.

My first idea was maybe HPET as an issue?
Or possibly that the OS is detecing the CPU frequency all wrong (up to 5.4hghz) while it's running at 3.8 right now. I figure this could impact the timing of data going to game servers, possibly i'm sending data too quickly and the server doesn't like it (i.e. I'm moving faster than i'm allowed).

Anyone else noticed this on latest 2 EFI revisions or no issues?

I suppose it could possibly be chipset drivers?


----------



## SpecChum

I know it's a steaming pile of pants at the best of times, but anyone else getting server thrown an exception error when starting AISuite after yesterday's Windows 10 update.

It won't open at all.

NINJA EDIT: Are there any fan control utilities for Ryzen yet?

I used to use SpeedFan but doesn't seem to work on this board.


----------



## jajo42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blair*
> 
> Flashed 3101,
> 
> memory booting seems way more consistent..
> boot up times seem fine..
> no issues except one.. and it's been present since 3008.
> 
> When playing DoTA2 and PUBG with CPU overclocked i get issues..
> 
> DOTA2 - Animations are jittery..
> PUBG - heavy rubber banding every second only while 'RUNNING' forward, walking forward still causes the issue but rarely by comparison..
> 
> strafing no issue, walking backwards no issue, only when running forward, turn off CPU OC, no rubber banding...
> 
> I upgraded to 3101 to see if it would fix the issue.. 3008 also had the issue with DoTA and PUBG,
> 
> I did not have the issue with my previous version which was 1501.
> 
> My first idea was maybe HPET as an issue?
> Or possibly that the OS is detecing the CPU frequency all wrong (up to 5.4hghz) while it's running at 3.8 right now. I figure this could impact the timing of data going to game servers, possibly i'm sending data too quickly and the server doesn't like it (i.e. I'm moving faster than i'm allowed).
> 
> Anyone else noticed this on latest 2 EFI revisions or no issues?
> 
> I suppose it could possibly be chipset drivers?


i have also the same problem with 3101 and BF1. also my clock always runs some minutes in the future although in bios the clock is ok. when time is wrong and i play BF1 i get also rubber banding. when i reboot and play BF1 again rubber banding is away. i also think there is some timer problem with this bios. if someone knows a workaround i would be interested in it.


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blair*
> 
> Flashed 3101,
> 
> memory booting seems way more consistent..
> boot up times seem fine..
> no issues except one.. and it's been present since 3008.
> 
> When playing DoTA2 and PUBG with CPU overclocked i get issues..
> 
> DOTA2 - Animations are jittery..
> PUBG - heavy rubber banding every second only while 'RUNNING' forward, walking forward still causes the issue but rarely by comparison..
> 
> strafing no issue, walking backwards no issue, only when running forward, turn off CPU OC, no rubber banding...
> 
> I upgraded to 3101 to see if it would fix the issue.. 3008 also had the issue with DoTA and PUBG,
> 
> I did not have the issue with my previous version which was 1501.
> 
> My first idea was maybe HPET as an issue?
> Or possibly that the OS is detecing the CPU frequency all wrong (up to 5.4hghz) while it's running at 3.8 right now. I figure this could impact the timing of data going to game servers, possibly i'm sending data too quickly and the server doesn't like it (i.e. I'm moving faster than i'm allowed).
> 
> Anyone else noticed this on latest 2 EFI revisions or no issues?
> 
> I suppose it could possibly be chipset drivers?


Do you OC with BCLK?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> these tests are useless, since the problem is not solved at all (nothing has changed). These updates will come out after a few weeks


Wait so what did that Windows fix do then ??
I know one thing not installing any performance lowering updates thats for sure.


----------



## The L33t

The software patches will also require new microcode/AGESA to take effect.


----------



## LicSqualo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jajo42*
> 
> i have also the same problem with 3101 and BF1. also my clock always runs some minutes in the future although in bios the clock is ok. when time is wrong and i play BF1 i get also rubber banding. when i reboot and play BF1 again rubber banding is away. i also think there is some timer problem with this bios. if someone knows a workaround i would be interested in it.


Same problem here. My personal workaround is to go in sleep or hybernation mode quickly (after a start) and immediately wake-up the pC. The base clock magically will be right (at 100 Mhz or what you have set) so the final speed will be correct.
But I've other problems due the USB issues for the wake-up after sleep (not all my devices respond correctly).


----------



## blair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jajo42*
> 
> i have also the same problem with 3101 and BF1. also my clock always runs some minutes in the future although in bios the clock is ok. when time is wrong and i play BF1 i get also rubber banding. when i reboot and play BF1 again rubber banding is away. i also think there is some timer problem with this bios. if someone knows a workaround i would be interested in it.


interesting.. so i installed the latest 17.40 AMD AM4 chipset driver (didn't know it was out) and it appears to be working OK now..?

I will retest after a normal sleep cycle and see if it continues.. i reccomend trying this 17.40 update if you haven't already..

http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> Do you OC with BCLK?


Haha funny joke right? who even does that these days?

Short answer, No, I don't as i run NVMe drive for OS and don't want to bork it.


----------



## mtrai

Okay so I wanted to post my recent results with my Ram as I just got around to doing what most consider the "golden testing of ram settings. Well I am running G.Skill Ripjaws 3200C16 Part Number F4-3200C16-8GVKB Hynix M-die single rank. 2 x 8 GB kit Dec 2017 production on the ram. Received as a RMA replacement.

Anyhow, my system has been stable enough for me for what I do...but I decided I wanted to get to the bottom of the occasionally random crash. Note I use Win 10 insider, have my ram, cpu and my GPUs overclocked and some to the extreme.

I am on the latest bios provided here with the latest Aegis. I just realized my voltages were a bit higher then I normally run since I was testing my ram and cpu at higher clocks yesterday and forgot to readjust them. I will run this test again with lower voltage.

My ram is running at 3212 CL 14 15 15 15 30 57 464 11



Well I ran the memtest with 16 threads with everything to 95% usage overnight with 1300+ % coverage. 0 errors with my tight timing. Here is the screenshot showing this.



Thaiphoon Burner readout.


----------



## WR-HW95

Ok. After 2 days trying to get stable settings on 3101, I decided to go for 1701 since I havent tested it yet.
So far looks like I can run tighter timings 50MHz higher cpu clock and CB11.5 mode on than with 3101.
3101 have been worst bios for 4x16Gb since 0902 what I have tested.
What comes to VTTddr I tried last time yesterday when I was fidling with voltages on critical limit (prime was failing first worker 2-9mins).
DDRV=1.4V (set to bios). Best working VTT was 0.712-0.726. When I set it to 1/2 (0.6998) got BSOD in 15secs.
This is current custom prime run 128k with 45000Mb memory used.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blair*
> 
> interesting.. so i installed the latest 17.40 AMD AM4 chipset driver (didn't know it was out) and it appears to be working OK now..?
> 
> I will retest after a normal sleep cycle and see if it continues.. i reccomend trying this 17.40 update if you haven't already..
> 
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064
> Haha funny joke right? who even does that these days?
> 
> Short answer, No, I don't as i run NVMe drive for OS and don't want to bork it.


Like half pf people here oc ussing bclk as its more stable on memory side?? I also have nvme system drive and its been used with bclk of 144 125 117 now 104 and gues what??? Its been problem free since Aprill.

Gotta love bull**** legends.... Some people here had system dying on nvme drive and using auto bclk or manual 100. Guess thats more dangerous then??


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blair*
> 
> Flashed 3101,
> 
> memory booting seems way more consistent..
> boot up times seem fine..
> no issues except one.. and it's been present since 3008.
> 
> When playing DoTA2 and PUBG with CPU overclocked i get issues..
> 
> DOTA2 - Animations are jittery..
> PUBG - heavy rubber banding every second only while 'RUNNING' forward, walking forward still causes the issue but rarely by comparison..
> 
> strafing no issue, walking backwards no issue, only when running forward, turn off CPU OC, no rubber banding...
> 
> I upgraded to 3101 to see if it would fix the issue.. 3008 also had the issue with DoTA and PUBG,
> 
> I did not have the issue with my previous version which was 1501.
> 
> My first idea was maybe HPET as an issue?
> Or possibly that the OS is detecing the CPU frequency all wrong (up to 5.4hghz) while it's running at 3.8 right now. I figure this could impact the timing of data going to game servers, possibly i'm sending data too quickly and the server doesn't like it (i.e. I'm moving faster than i'm allowed).
> 
> Anyone else noticed this on latest 2 EFI revisions or no issues?
> 
> I suppose it could possibly be chipset drivers?


What you just described is exactly what I noticed in bios 3008 when my 1800 is overclocked and once my PC comes up from sleep mode. Moving forward in BF4 is causing frame banding. This is because my 3.9Ghz is no longer 3.9Ghz after it wakes up from sleep. Windows reports 3.54ghz even though all other apps show 3.9 but when i run a bench it reflects that of 3.54Ghz. Because of this I now have to run my system at all default, except on Ram. It just sucks. This wasn't an issue with 1701 offical bios before 3008. I had to reboot my system in order for the bug to leave but it would always come back if my PC went to sleep and then woken up. I bet if you put all your bios settings to default it'll be fine.


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I know it's a steaming pile of pants at the best of times, but anyone else getting server thrown an exception error when starting AISuite after yesterday's Windows 10 update.
> 
> It won't open at all.
> 
> NINJA EDIT: Are there any fan control utilities for Ryzen yet?
> 
> I used to use SpeedFan but doesn't seem to work on this board.


Hey, mate!
That's s known issue with some ASUS software such as AI Suite and GPU Tweak after the security update deployed by Microsoft.
I have it working again using the latest beta thas has just been released for this purpose.

More info here:
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?98800-AI-Suite-3-Beta-Version-3-00-10-user-test-report-thread

Cheers!


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> Hey, mate!
> That's s known issue with some ASUS software such as AI Suite and GPU Tweak after the security update deployed by Microsoft.
> I have it working again using the latest beta thas has just been released for this purpose.
> 
> More info here:
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?98800-AI-Suite-3-Beta-Version-3-00-10-user-test-report-thread
> 
> Cheers!


Awesome, thanks!

+rep


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> Hey, mate!
> That's s known issue with some ASUS software such as AI Suite and GPU Tweak after the security update deployed by Microsoft.
> I have it working again using the latest beta thas has just been released for this purpose.
> 
> More info here:
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?98800-AI-Suite-3-Beta-Version-3-00-10-user-test-report-thread
> 
> Cheers!


does it work well?


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Awesome, thanks!
> 
> +rep


Muy pleasure








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mito1172*
> 
> does it work well?


So far so good. Although I still need to do further testing. Someone on ROG forums claimed the fans would ramp up when the temperature raised but they did not slow down once he had finished gaming/benchmarking.


----------



## DaOptika

Could you all please check something?

I just noticed some weird effect with 3101 when playing videos that was definitively not there before:
Videos that have panning movement in them seem to have some weird lagging!

It seems like the timebase is jittering. That could also explain the weird frequency measurements in windows.

Any video with panning action in it will do!

Are there any tools available to directly measure system time jittering?


----------



## Tamalero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> these tests are useless, since the problem is not solved at all (nothing has changed). These updates will come out after a few weeks


I agree, they probably only fix Meltdown on Intel Machines, which is the most critical one.

Imho, Also to prepare Windows for the row of patches made to mitigate Spectre in the future.


----------



## AlphaZero

@DaOptika

Windows 7 - DPC Latency Checker - http://www.thesycon.de/eng/latency_check.shtml

Windows 10 - LatencyMon - http://www.resplendence.com/latencymon

Those tools will tell you if you are having driver latency issues which can result in system stuttering.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mito1172*
> 
> does it work well?


Seems to be fine. Its starts at least, unlike the other one lol


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> Someone on ROG forums claimed the fans would ramp up when the temperature raised but they did not slow down once he had finished gaming/benchmarking.


I've just got this now, wasn't even doing anything.

Front radiator fans just went on full and won't slow down. Luckily they're quite quiet anyway.


----------



## SpecChum

OK, that's weird. My QLED is showing code 8...

As I'm typing this. PC is running fine.

Er...OK. Strange.


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> So far so good. Although I still need to do further testing. Someone on ROG forums claimed the fans would ramp up when the temperature raised but they did not slow down once he had finished gaming/benchmarking.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Seems to be fine. Its starts at least, unlike the other one lol


Thank you


----------



## SpecChum

OK, scrap that, not working properly here at all.

Exhaust fan has stopped completely and front rad fans and pump both running at minimum RPM.

Fan tuning not showing any adjustments available lol


----------



## mito1172

[quote
So claimed the fans would ramp up when the temperature raised but they did not slow down once he had finished gaming/benchmarking.[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> OK, scrap that, not working properly here at all.
> 
> Exhaust fan has stopped completely and front rad fans and pump both running at minimum RPM.
> 
> Fan tuning not showing any adjustments available lol


She did Au-SUIT?


----------



## WR-HW95

Manual adjustment works pretty well... just look ahead you expect for tomorrow forecast to be somewhat?? ?


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I've just got this now, wasn't even doing anything.
> 
> Front radiator fans just went on full and won't slow down. Luckily they're quite quiet anyway.


Keep in mind it's a beta after all. And we all know around here that AI Suite isn't a golden piece of software anyway.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> Keep in mind it's a beta after all. And we all know around here that AI Suite isn't a golden piece of software anyway.


Yeah, I did power cycle the PC and it seemed to fix it - a normal reboot didn't.

What worried me tho is it made my pump go down to like 800RPM which obviously wouldn't be ideal if the PC was under heavy load. Luckily I was literally set at the desktop.


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Yeah, I did power cycle the PC and it seemed to fix it - a normal reboot didn't.
> 
> What worried me tho is it made my pump go down to like 800RPM which obviously wouldn't be ideal if the PC was under heavy load. Luckily I was literally set at the desktop.


Did you clean installed the beta version?

My rig cooling is exclusively on air but I haven't had any issues with my fans so far.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> What worried me tho is it made my pump go down to like 800RPM which obviously wouldn't be ideal if the PC was under heavy load. Luckily I was literally set at the desktop.


I would never connect my pump to this/any mobo. Tach lead yes. Power/control no way!
If you want *complete* safety and control, better have an Aquaero. It works even when your mobo doesn't http://aquacomputer.de/tl_files/aquacomputer/downloads/manuals/aquaero_5_6_en_2016_10_14.pdf
Nuf said....


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Yeah, I did power cycle the PC and it seemed to fix it - a normal reboot didn't.
> 
> What worried me tho is it made my pump go down to like 800RPM which obviously wouldn't be ideal if the PC was under heavy load. Luckily I was literally set at the desktop.


what pump do you use?


----------



## VPII

Sorry but I need to say this. I've actually been a long time Asus motherboard user, mostly with Intel but I also had some great runs with Asus Crosshair IV Formula and Extreme with my 1100T and 1090T. What I am impressed with regarding this board is the fact that any AM3 cooler can fit this board. I did not need to get a Corsair retention bracket for my H100i, it fitted without an issue, but what I am more happy about is the fact that I can also fit my Kingpin Dragon F1 Gemini for some DICE running.

I'm really happy with this setup, I'm happy with the chip running 3.8ghz for 24/7 use even though I can push it higher. Right now the highest I've gone is 4.065ghz with 1.475 vcore. Temps during benches went up to 68C but with an ambient of 30+C at yesterday.

I seriously cannot wait to do some DICE running. If only I had a dewar I would have gotten LN2.


----------



## DaOptika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaZero*
> 
> @DaOptika
> 
> Windows 7 - DPC Latency Checker - http://www.thesycon.de/eng/latency_check.shtml
> 
> Windows 10 - LatencyMon - http://www.resplendence.com/latencymon
> 
> Those tools will tell you if you are having driver latency issues which can result in system stuttering.


I'm not talking about latency issues here, my latency is perfectly fine.
I'm talking about the system timer having an issue (timebased jitter).

The only way I can think of measuring that would be: Compare to an external clock on a millisecond-base.

Or just make it visible to the human eye by showing it a movement that should be smooth but isn't...


----------



## gnosticJade

Is BIOS 0003 from the OP that supposedly should help with cold boot issues still the best way to go about it, or is that out of date now? I'm still having cold boot issues on 3008, so I'm figure that out.

Additionally, is there any way to undo the fix from the 0003 BIOS?


----------



## harrysun

Fix for Asus AI Suite II ASUSGPUFanServiceEx.exe not working after MS KB4056892


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> what pump do you use?


It's an EKWB D5 with RGB res









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> Did you clean installed the beta version?
> 
> My rig cooling is exclusively on air but I haven't had any issues with my fans so far.


I deleted all the folders first, yes.

I'm not sure this was AISuite going bonkers, as my QLED was showing 8, which normally means the system switches off, yet the PC was running normally, the front fans were going 100% and the rear fan and pump had stopped completely. Well, down to 1% PWM at least, as EK set their D5's to run at 800RPM all the way down to 1% PWM.

A normal reboot fixed the QLED code 8 and the front fans but fan tuning said both the pump and rear fan had a full range of 0 to 0 RPM lol

Anyway, a full power cycle seems to have fixed it all.


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> Fix for Asus AI Suite II ASUSGPUFanServiceEx.exe not working after MS KB4056892


Cool. Too bad I did not see this yesterday. I dried install this to my friend PC. So many thinks was broken. Did not have time for everything.


----------



## egandt

BIOS 3008 and now I can not even use the Ryzen Master to OC memory, so I'm stuck at 1064. Previously I've never since 0038 been able to OC memory from BIOS (do not ask me why), but it never worked, but at least Ryzon Master would allow me to OC memory, now it only works for the CPU and not Memory.
So here I am with 64GB of Memory which should handle 1733 (G-Skill Samsung chips) that can not be clocked at anything over 1064 (again), and a CPU that can not even boot at over 3600 via BIOS, but can via the Ryzen Master software at 3900 stable, but not higher.

Why is it ever BIOS release makes the product worse than the one before and makes the system slower than it was previously?

This is by far the worst MB I've ever owned and after 10 month it is worse than it was on day one when it did 3900/1600, though it is more stable then it was then (well big surprise that as I've lost 50% of Memory) and I'm stuck at CAS 18 no less 1066, since I can not change the Memory at all if I want to boot.

ERIC


----------



## VPII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egandt*
> 
> BIOS 3008 and now I can not even use the Ryzen Master to OC memory, so I'm stuck at 1064. Previously I've never since 0038 been able to OC memory from BIOS (do not ask me why), but it never worked, but at least Ryzon Master would allow me to OC memory, now it only works for the CPU and not Memory.
> So here I am with 64GB of Memory which should handle 1733 (G-Skill Samsung chips) that can not be clocked at anything over 1064 (again), and a CPU that can not even boot at over 3600 via BIOS, but can via the Ryzen Master software at 3900 stable, but not higher.
> 
> Why is it ever BIOS release makes the product worse than the one before and makes the system slower than it was previously?
> 
> This is by far the worst MB I've ever owned and after 10 month it is worse than it was on day one when it did 3900/1600, though it is more stable then it was then (well big surprise that as I've lost 50% of Memory) and I'm stuck at CAS 18 no less 1066, since I can not change the Memory at all if I want to boot.
> 
> ERIC


Hi egandt, I am new to this to a certain extend so sorry if I do not sound like a pro. I've been really impressed with this board since I got it about 1 week ago. Yup I know not much time, but I do over 4ghz without much of a problem and memory sitting at 3200 or 1600 as you call it without much problems. I tend to use what they give me in the bios. I do not use P-state for clocking as I do not see the point in doing so. With the memory, I use under the timings section the presets they have for samsung chips and all seem to work pretty well. Oh and I am on bios 3008. Are you using those memory presets?


----------



## BUFUMAN

1.Software for oc su**s do it at uefi.

2. U should be able to oc just a little.

Reset system. Disable turbo. Use for first try less Ram.

Start with ram oc.
Step by step. Dont change to many thinks in one step. Restart.

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Curvy Groyper

Why would I buy X370 Crosshair Hero 215e over X370 Taichi 195e?


----------



## Spectre73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midnight ***per*
> 
> Why would I buy X370 Crosshair Hero 215e over X370 Taichi 195e?


I am using a Taichi atm. The board works ok (great actually), but ASRock is worse in the UEFI department, that is for sure.

Pro Taichi:
- better VRM
- not much else

Pro Asus:
- ok VRM (but worse than Taichi)
- good UEFI with frequent updates
- more widespread, so errors get sorted out earlier
- more active community

I bought the Taichi solely because of the better build quality but this does not mean much when the UEFI does not get the most out of the board.

Would I buy the Taichi again? Hard to say, I really - after some tinkering - have it 100% rock stable. So that is a big plus. Still, it is not as refined as the Asus (imho!). I have used many Asus boards before and wanted something different, so I got the Taichi. Next board? Probably Asus still.

Make of this what you will.


----------



## Curvy Groyper

Thank you for honest and informative overview,I would rep you but it seems I am blocked from giving reps.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre73*
> 
> Pro Asus:
> - ok VRM (but worse than Taichi)


Not just "ok"... It's the second best VRM on AM4 platform right now, and absolutely overkill for current processors. The Taichi's is even more ridiculously overkill.

If we could plug in a Threadripper in our motherboards these VRMs would still be laughing at the load.

These VRMs will be put to good use with Pinnacle Ridge next year and 7nm Zen 2 in 2019.


----------



## Curvy Groyper

Wait,next year? I was thinking Pinnacle Ridge aka Ryzen+ is going to be released this year,are you sure you didnt make mistake?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midnight ***per*
> 
> Wait,next year? I was thinking Pinnacle Ridge aka Ryzen+ is going to be released this year,are you sure you didnt make mistake?


Pinnacle ridge "next year" and zen2 in "2019".

:v

He hasn't made the toast yet.


----------



## Curvy Groyper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> Pinnacle ridge "next year" and zen2 in "2019".
> 
> :v
> 
> He hasn't made the toast yet.


Should probably drink less vodka lol


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaOptika*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AlphaZero*
> 
> @DaOptika
> 
> Windows 7 - DPC Latency Checker - http://www.thesycon.de/eng/latency_check.shtml
> 
> Windows 10 - LatencyMon - http://www.resplendence.com/latencymon
> 
> Those tools will tell you if you are having driver latency issues which can result in system stuttering.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about latency issues here, my latency is perfectly fine.
> I'm talking about the system timer having an issue (timebased jitter).
> 
> The only way I can think of measuring that would be: Compare to an external clock on a millisecond-base.
> 
> Or just make it visible to the human eye by showing it a movement that should be smooth but isn't...
Click to expand...

Tried this ?
https://appuals.com/system-timeclock-running-faster-than-normal/

You might also wanna look at this https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Precision_Event_Timer *HPET*


----------



## datspike

Holy balls.
I've just sold my UA1702 1600X and bought an UA1741 1600 non X for fun and testing purposes, getting 4Ghz/1.325v after a quick 20min P95 28.10 session.
It may take a few mv to get it full stable, I dont even care. Such a big progress from my old CPU which I considered to be pretty good at [email protected]
Also my stable 3466C15 config from old processor seems to be working fine, will continue testing tomorrow.
I'm hyped for the Pinnacle Ridge.


----------



## WarpenN1

Why new Bios's seems to have more buggy Ram controlling capabilities, For example DRAM calculator updated new termination resistances fail in just 1-2%. With fallback 1701 bios seems to be easier to get RAM stable.


----------



## 3200MHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Why new Bios's seems to have more buggy Ram controlling capabilities


It's very individual. As for me 3101 is the best for me 4x8 GB RAM - I had to make very few adjustments to make it working as I want.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VPII*
> 
> Hi egandt, I am new to this to a certain extend so sorry if I do not sound like a pro. I've been really impressed with this board since I got it about 1 week ago. Yup I know not much time, but I do over 4ghz without much of a problem and memory sitting at 3200 or 1600 as you call it without much problems. I tend to use what they give me in the bios. I do not use P-state for clocking as I do not see the point in doing so. With the memory, I use under the timings section the presets they have for samsung chips and all seem to work pretty well. Oh and I am on bios 3008. Are you using those memory presets?


The reason for P-state overclocking is to allow the operating system to slow the processor when you don't need to be running at full speed. So, you set P0 to your normal overclock speed, P1 can be a standard speed(3.6-3.7GHz), but also allow for downclocking to something like 2.2GHz when you are not using the machine but don't want the machine going to sleep. In theory, this may also increase the lifespan of the system because you don't run at full speed all the time.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midnight ***per*
> 
> Wait,next year? I was thinking Pinnacle Ridge aka Ryzen+ is going to be released this year,are you sure you didnt make mistake?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> Pinnacle ridge "next year" and zen2 in "2019".
> 
> :v
> 
> He hasn't made the toast yet.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midnight ***per*
> 
> Should probably drink less vodka lol


LOL, holy crap! Yeah, you're right. Next year as in, this March









Still haven't gotten used to the new year. At least one month of lag for me.

...Should probably lay off the vodka a little bit, too.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpenN1*
> 
> Why new Bios's seems to have more buggy Ram controlling capabilities, For example DRAM calculator updated new termination resistances fail in just 1-2%. With fallback 1701 bios seems to be easier to get RAM stable.


If you did not notice, the newer BIOS versions have not only been beta, but are also new AGESA versions. 3101 is what, AGESA 1.1.0.0 at this point? It is new enough where Elmor just gave it to us going into the holidays so we would have something to test and play with. For those of us with Hynix memory, 3101 is clearly a huge improvement, my Hynix M-die 3200CL16 memory(2x16GB) can actually run at 3200 now, though isn't without SOME problems, it is fairly stable.

Many tools that were developed, such as the DRAM calculator were made with AGESA 1.0.0.6b and 1.0.0.7 in mind, so it isn't unusual for some problems. As far as the WHY, AMD releases the new microcode for the CPU/chipset, and motherboard makers in turn use it as the basis for new BIOS versions. If the new AGESA breaks things, it will take motherboard makers some time to identify the problems, communicate with AMD about the issue, and verify if the problems are with the AGESA code itself, or with how the motherboard interacts. This is also why you don't see these new BIOS versions land on the web page as official releases. For 3101, we got a pre-beta BIOS version, and you see it at times.

Now, you also have other reasons for what is going on, the next batch of Ryzen processors is rumored to come out in the near future, and unlike Intel, AMD wants to allow existing motherboards to support the next few generations of processors. So, when Ryzen 2800X comes out, or whatever the designation, the Crosshair VI Hero should handle it, and that means, AGESA updates. While the C6H board does not have video connectors on it, it is also expected that the APUs with Ryzen CPU/Vega GPU will work with this board, again, AGESA code needs to support it. Not an easy task for AMD, and for motherboard makers, they get the fun of testing and finding what breaks. Even the jump to AGESA 1.0.0.7 was a big enough jump to make new BIOS versions a non-trivial task.


----------



## VPII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> The reason for P-state overclocking is to allow the operating system to slow the processor when you don't need to be running at full speed. So, you set P0 to your normal overclock speed, P1 can be a standard speed(3.6-3.7GHz), but also allow for downclocking to something like 2.2GHz when you are not using the machine but don't want the machine going to sleep. In theory, this may also increase the lifespan of the system because you don't run at full speed all the time.


Thank you for explaining. The thing is, I am on my computer for 1 to maybe 3 hours per day, but when I'm back at work, maybe some day for an hour other days none and when I am not on, my computer is actually switched off so I won't gain as much from P-state clocking as my processor is not even on for most of the day.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WR-HW95*
> 
> Ok. After 2 days trying to get stable settings on 3101, I decided to go for 1701 since I havent tested it yet.
> So far looks like I can run tighter timings 50MHz higher cpu clock and CB11.5 mode on than with 3101.
> 3101 have been worst bios for 4x16Gb since 0902 what I have tested.
> What comes to VTTddr I tried last time yesterday when I was fidling with voltages on critical limit (prime was failing first worker 2-9mins).
> DDRV=1.4V (set to bios). Best working VTT was 0.712-0.726. When I set it to 1/2 (0.6998) got BSOD in 15secs.
> This is current custom prime run 128k with 45000Mb memory used.


Me too came back to 1701 from 3008-3101 with 2x16 dual rank DDR4 (GSkill B-die).
For me, 3101 is the is the worst bios, too PC shows BSOD inmediately go into OS.
3008 is more unstable that previous Bios, two BSOD in seven days, however 1701 it's perfect.


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> Me too came back to 1701 from 3008-3101 with 2x16 dual rank DDR4 (GSkill B-die).
> For me, 3101 is the is the worst bios, too PC shows BSOD inmediately go into OS.
> 3008 is more unstable that previous Bios, two BSOD in seven days, however 1701 it's perfect.


Where's 1701 perfect? He was making continuous cold boot









I am satisfied with 3008


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mito1172*
> 
> Where's 1701 perfect? He was making continuous cold boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am satisfied with 3008


With my DDR4 kit 2x16 (dual rank memory B-die) 1701 is good (0 Blue Screen), but 3008 is unstable (2 blue screen in only seven days) and 3101 is a **** (Pc doesn´t go into w10, just a few seconds gives a BSOD). ONLY NORMAL USE, DON´T OC CPU, DON´T GAMES.

Is my case with this DDR4 and my setup, (almost identical for the 3 bios) 1701 works best. In your case perhaps with other setup it works better for you. Like anybody said: "nor with two identical configurations the same thing happens".

PD: I anybody with similar setup to me, and he goes fine with 3008 or 3101 that write here his result and setup configuration and I 'll try it at least one.

Saludos.


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> PD: I anybody with similar setup to me, and he goes fine with 3008 or 3101 that write here his result and setup configuration and I 'll try it at least one.
> 
> Saludos.


We have the same combination of RAM+CPU but I've some questions?

Are your settings in the signature up-to-date?


Spoiler: What happend with this settings?



Hard disk (first): Samsumg 960 EVO M.2 PCIe Gen3.
CPU:
R7 1800X (3600-3840) MHz (Corsair Hidro Series H110i)
BCLK Frequency: 100 or auto
Core ratio: auto
RAM:
G.Skill F4-3200C14-32GTZ - Dual-Channel/Dual-Rank/Two-DIMM) set in A2-B2.
DRAM Speed: 3200 or 3333 MHz with 14-14-14-14-36-52-1T ()
Latency : 73.5 ns (AIDA64 eng.)
DRAM: 1.35v-1.375
DRAM Boot: 1.35v-1.375
DRAM Power Phase Control: Extreme
DRAM current: 120%
P States (ZenStates 0.2.2) with HPET off: (actually disable)
P0: 37x 1.35v // P1: 35,25x 1.25v // P2: 22x 0.9v
VOLTAGES:
Core: 1.35v
SOC: Auto ( or 1.10v)
PLL: 1.80v
SB: 1.05v
VDDP: Auto
VTTDR (1/2 DRAM): 0.693
RESISTANCES:
ProcODT_SM: 80 ohms.
RttNom: RZQ/3 // RttWr: RZQ/3 // RttPark: RZQ/1
ClkDrv: 20 ohms // AddrCmdDrv: 20 ohms // CsOdtDrv: 40 ohms // CkDrv: 60 ohms



What is your EC1 Version? EC1 310 like here http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/28790#post_26406078

Are the settings identical between 3200MT/s and 3333MT/s ? Also for resistence?


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> With my DDR4 kit 2x16 (dual rank memory B-die) 1701 is good (0 Blue Screen), but 3008 is unstable (2 blue screen in only seven days) and 3101 is a **** (Pc doesn´t go into w10, just a few seconds gives a BSOD). ONLY NORMAL USE, DON´T OC CPU, DON´T GAMES.
> 
> Is my case with this DDR4 and my setup, (almost identical for the 3 bios) 1701 works best. In your case perhaps with other setup it works better for you. Like anybody said: "nor with two identical configurations the same thing happens".
> 
> PD: I anybody with similar setup to me, and he goes fine with 3008 or 3101 that write here his result and setup configuration and I 'll try it at least one.
> 
> Saludos.


3008 2 I got a blue screen before, but now I chose a very good standard ram adjustment


----------



## blindrezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> Me too came back to 1701 from 3008-3101 with 2x16 dual rank DDR4 (GSkill B-die).
> For me, 3101 is the is the worst bios, too PC shows BSOD inmediately go into OS.
> 3008 is more unstable that previous Bios, two BSOD in seven days, however 1701 it's perfect.


Same here. I also have 2x16 dual rank DDR4 (GSkill B-die) and 3101 wasn't stable for me at all.

I was actually on 1501 before upgrading to 3101, so when I downgraded, I moved to 1701 and it's the most stable I've ever had it!

Still running my RAM at 2933mhz though... 1501 wouldn't run stable at 3200, so I didn't even try it on 1701.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blindrezo*
> 
> Same here. I also have 2x16 dual rank DDR4 (GSkill B-die) and 3101 wasn't stable for me at all.
> 
> I was actually on 1501 before upgrading to 3101, so when I downgraded, I moved to 1701 and it's the most stable I've ever had it!
> 
> Still running my RAM at 2933mhz though... 1501 wouldn't run stable at 3200, so I didn't even try it on 1701.


3101 is working well for me with 2x16GB 16CL Hynix M-die. The only things I did was set the memory voltage to 1.41(compared to the 1.35 it is rated for), and ProcODT of 80. I still have problems with my Adaptec 8405 RAID controller not showing up all the time(reboot fixes it when it happens), but since I am booting off a 250GB SSD, it isn't the worst problem in the world. The positive thing about this is also that PCBench 10 scores are right where they should be compared to others, and I don't find my scores to be lower than others with my setup, except for those with faster RAM.

Since 3101 was pushed out going into the holidays, and Elmor even indicated this one might be rough, I am VERY pleased with what I am experiencing. I could NOT get 3200 for my memory prior to this point with a generally stable system.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> 3101 is working well for me with 2x16GB 16CL Hynix M-die. The only things I did was set the memory voltage to 1.41(compared to the 1.35 it is rated for), and ProcODT of 80. I still have problems with my Adaptec 8405 RAID controller not showing up all the time(reboot fixes it when it happens), but since I am booting off a 250GB SSD, it isn't the worst problem in the world. The positive thing about this is also that PCBench 10 scores are right where they should be compared to others, and I don't find my scores to be lower than others with my setup, except for those with faster RAM.
> 
> Since 3101 was pushed out going into the holidays, and Elmor even indicated this one might be rough, I am VERY pleased with what I am experiencing. I could NOT get 3200 for my memory prior to this point with a generally stable system.


Which memory kit are you running?
Sorry I can't recall.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> We have the same combination of RAM+CPU but I've some questions?
> 
> 1) Are your settings in the signature up-to-date?
> 
> 2) What is your EC1 Version? EC1 310 like here http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/28790#post_26406078
> 
> 3) Are the settings identical between 3200MT/s and 3333MT/s ? Also for resistence?


1) Yes now, but I have changed any little things because sometimes Pc started con default settings instead of strap 3333 (before to install 3008 and 3101 it doesn't happened).

2) Yes.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







3) Only use 3333 with CAD resistences 20,20,20,20 (now) or 30,30,40,60 (before), and ProcODT = 68.8 ohmnios 80 ohms best PC start (T1).

DDR4 timings RTC:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







---


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Which memory kit are you running?
> Sorry I can't recall.


G.skill Ripjaws V F4-3200C16D-32GVR

Ordered this kit when I also put in my preorder for Ryzen 7 1800X and Crosshair VI Hero motherboard back in February, so had no way to know how many difficulties there would be getting Hynix memory to 3200, but at least I FINALLY got there. I'll upgrade to 3433 or 3600 CL14 memory at some point, but the prices are a bit high at the moment.


----------



## VPII

Just want to find out here. I actually got my Corsair Memory sold which with both sets was with Hynix SK chips. I now have G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZR TridentZ RGB Series 16GB (2x 8GB) and it is no problem running this memory. When I set it I actually just use the memory preset under the memory timings section in the bios. It seems to work. Is that okay or should I use the DOCP setting?


----------



## carlosdivega

Hi all,
the C6H is a beast not easy to tam.
I'm running my C6H since it was available. It gave me some hiccup's and restarts occasionally.
The biggest mistake was running cheap no name memory on it. This el cheapo memory only runs at 2100 mhz with the 1401 bios. The 1701 Bios gave me only blue screens. So I'm waiting for a new bios. The used CPU here is the Ryzen 7 1700x at 3.8 Ghz pstat OC. Custom water cooling loop.

I've now finished my second Ryzen build. The motherboard used here is the Gigabyte Aorus GA-AX370 Gaming 5. The memory used here is the Crucial Ballistix Sport 2400.
OC on the GA-AX370 Gaming 5 took me 10 minutes. The CPU used here is the Ryzen 5 1600.
Running at 3.8 Ghz with multiplier OC. Memory running at 2666 Mhz. Custom water cooling loop.

I like the simple OC on the GA-AX370 Gaming 5 and no hiccup's so long. The C6H wins in OC features and fan & pump controlling. The GA-AX370 Gaming 5 wins in simplicity to use.

Both CPU's are getting a core voltage below 1.3 volt. I'm pretty sure both CPU's can do more than 3.8 Ghz but I like the mild OC with low core voltage.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Is SenseMI still disabled under 'Auto' within 3101?


----------



## huyee

@Targonis
That's the Ripjaws kit right? I have the TridentZ and still are not able to reach 3200


----------



## Warlord1981

Hello everyone. I will start reading this thread as it contains a massive amount of helping info. The only question is, i have the ASUS ROG Strix X370-F Gaming motherboard. Are all the methods applied on this thread also more or less valid on my motherboard as well? I have the 1700X and the G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3000MHz CL15 (2x8GB) and want to achieve a stable 24/7 o/c to 3.8 for the cpu and 3000(2933) for the ram. Right now getting random black screens for this o/c and o/c my settings and need to turn off pc from PSU switch.
Thank you!


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> G.skill Ripjaws V F4-3200C16D-32GVR
> 
> Ordered this kit when I also put in my preorder for Ryzen 7 1800X and Crosshair VI Hero motherboard back in February, so had no way to know how many difficulties there would be getting Hynix memory to 3200, but at least I FINALLY got there. I'll upgrade to 3433 or 3600 CL14 memory at some point, but the prices are a bit high at the moment.


Well You bneed to wait few years for Ram price drop mate. They are still climbing as it is. Nice job on 32gb Hynix working at 3200


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huyee*
> 
> @Targonis
> That's the Ripjaws kit right? I have the TridentZ and still are not able to reach 3200


Bump your memory voltage from the 1.35 volt to 1.41 volt. Also, I have only been able to get this to work with the latest BIOS(AGESA 1.1.0.0 seems to do the trick). What BIOS are you running on? Have you tried ProcODT of 80 with geardown disabled? 3101 is what finally worked for me.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Well You bneed to wait few years for Ram price drop mate. They are still climbing as it is. Nice job on 32gb Hynix working at 3200


Oh, I know about the prices...it is insane! I managed to get my memory for $190 here in the USA from Newegg, and it is over $450 now. The credit for getting the memory working is entirely due to Elmor giving us the new BIOS 3101 based on AGESA 1.1.0.0. 1.0.0.7 and earlier had me limited to 3066(geardown disabled, 2T, ProcODT of 80).


----------



## Johan45

There _should_ be some relief from the RAM pricing in the next year. Samsung has another FAB coming on-line this year so fingers crossed.


----------



## VPII

Okay, I got my Dry ice setup running and 4.625ghz seems to be the limit. Still playing around with it though so I'll see. I do have a problem with memory. What is possible on normal conditions cannot be done under extreme cooling. I had to drop my memory speed way down to 2400 just to be able to get into windows. I still managed to get some good CB runs 2003, 11.5 and 15. I also found that under Dice I cannot get pci-e 3.0 to work properly as only 1.1 and 2.0 seem to work which actually dropped most of my 3d results even with the cpu running about 600mhz more.

I am however really happy that the I was able to fit the Kingpin Dragon F1 Gemini without any additional mounting brackets as the board actually has the AM3 holes as well. I just unscrewed the mounting and fitting the cooler. Will do some more runs tomorrow morning early South African time.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VPII*
> 
> Okay, I got my Dry ice setup running and 4.625ghz seems to be the limit. Still playing around with it though so I'll see. I do have a problem with memory. What is possible on normal conditions cannot be done under extreme cooling. I had to drop my memory speed way down to 2400 just to be able to get into windows. I still managed to get some good CB runs 2003, 11.5 and 15. I also found that under Dice I cannot get pci-e 3.0 to work properly as only 1.1 and 2.0 seem to work which actually dropped most of my 3d results even with the cpu running about 600mhz more.
> 
> I am however really happy that the I was able to fit the Kingpin Dragon F1 Gemini without any additional mounting brackets as the board actually has the AM3 holes as well. I just unscrewed the mounting and fitting the cooler. Will do some more runs tomorrow morning early South African time.


That's pretty common from my experiences it varies by CPU and BIOS version. I was able to keep the memory up on ver.1201 with my 1700X compared to my first attempt this time managed 3000 CL12



I recently had to switch back to my CHVI for the HTPC cause the Titanium took a nose dive. I have updated to 1701 and I'm curious if anyone else has trouble accessing the BIOS?
If I hit the DEL to go to BIOS all I have is a black screen. The code reports normal and if I CTRL+ALT+DEL the PC will restart like it would from BIOS. So I assume it's functioning properly but I'm getting no video feed. I can get to BIOS but have to clear the CMOS first, go to BIOS make my settings and restart. I can go back again but if I get to Windows then the process repeats and I don't see a POST screen and BIOS is blacked out.
Any thoughts?


----------



## alexp999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's pretty common from my experiences it varies by CPU and BIOS version. I was able to keep the memory up on ver.1201 with my 1700X compared to my first attempt this time managed 3000 CL12
> 
> 
> 
> I recently had to switch back to my CHVI for the HTPC cause the Titanium took a nose dive. I have updated to 1701 and I'm curious if anyone else has trouble accessing the BIOS?
> If I hit the DEL to go to BIOS all I have is a black screen. The code reports normal and if I CTRL+ALT+DEL the PC will restart like it would from BIOS. So I assume it's functioning properly but I'm getting no video feed. I can get to BIOS but have to clear the CMOS first, go to BIOS make my settings and restart. I can go back again but if I get to Windows then the process repeats and I don't see a POST screen and BIOS is blacked out.
> Any thoughts?


I have to set CSM to auto or the BIOS outputs on the wrong output (to my TV).


----------



## Tamalero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> There _should_ be some relief from the RAM pricing in the next year. Samsung has another FAB coming on-line this year so fingers crossed.


Hopefully there is no market fixing between the ram producers (like the Chinese government thinks its happening)


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexp999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's pretty common from my experiences it varies by CPU and BIOS version. I was able to keep the memory up on ver.1201 with my 1700X compared to my first attempt this time managed 3000 CL12
> 
> 
> 
> I recently had to switch back to my CHVI for the HTPC cause the Titanium took a nose dive. I have updated to 1701 and I'm curious if anyone else has trouble accessing the BIOS?
> If I hit the DEL to go to BIOS all I have is a black screen. The code reports normal and if I CTRL+ALT+DEL the PC will restart like it would from BIOS. So I assume it's functioning properly but I'm getting no video feed. I can get to BIOS but have to clear the CMOS first, go to BIOS make my settings and restart. I can go back again but if I get to Windows then the process repeats and I don't see a POST screen and BIOS is blacked out.
> Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> I have to set CSM to auto or the BIOS outputs on the wrong output (to my TV).
Click to expand...

Thanks for the tip but that didn't work either. I have also tried disabling fast boot and logo


----------



## stewwy

It may be that UEFI does not have a comparable video driver

When I was trying to use an older card (gtx 480) in an attempt to install arch linux so I could use my vega 64 ( you have to compile a new kernel) it would not allow me to boot via UEFI without CSM enabled.


----------



## xrodney

I updated bios to 3008 and seems to have bit different stability issues which I cant help test with benchmark or in any other way.

When I am running memory test/benchmark or I am gamming its fine, but when my PC is idle I am getting random freezes (Qcode is still 24 but the computer is frozen and require the hard reset).
(happens also on base clock and 2133 on memory).

Any Idea what can be the cause and how can I try to fix it?

So far I am trying to run 2x8GB 3200CL14 Samsung B-dies on 2133/2400 (2 out of 4 dims only) and tweaking one or few things at the time and let computer idle overnight and during work day just to see if its fixed or not, but it can take few minutes to up to 1 day to get another freeze :/


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RossiOCUK*
> 
> Is SenseMI still disabled under 'Auto' within 3101?


As far as I know it is yes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warlord1981*
> 
> Hello everyone. I will start reading this thread as it contains a massive amount of helping info. The only question is, i have the ASUS ROG Strix X370-F Gaming motherboard. Are all the methods applied on this thread also more or less valid on my motherboard as well? I have the 1700X and the G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3000MHz CL15 (2x8GB) and want to achieve a stable 24/7 o/c to 3.8 for the cpu and 3000(2933) for the ram. Right now getting random black screens for this o/c and o/c my settings and need to turn off pc from PSU switch.
> Thank you!


All the methods should be very close to the same yes.
I found my max (comfortable) CPU OC and stabilized first, then went after Ram.
You need a solid base to work from.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrodney*
> 
> I updated bios to 3008 and seems to have bit different stability issues which I cant help test with benchmark or in any other way.
> 
> When I am running memory test/benchmark or I am gamming its fine, but when my PC is idle I am getting random freezes (Qcode is still 24 but the computer is frozen and require the hard reset).
> (happens also on base clock and 2133 on memory).
> 
> Any Idea what can be the cause and how can I try to fix it?
> 
> So far I am trying to run 2x8GB 3200CL14 Samsung B-dies on 2133/2400 (2 out of 4 dims only) and tweaking one or few things at the time and let computer idle overnight and during work day just to see if its fixed or not, but it can take few minutes to up to 1 day to get another freeze :/


Have you tried using High Performance Power Plan with Minimum CPU Power set to say 20% rather than 100%, over the Ryzen Balanced Power Plan?
This is what I do on my Pstate 0 OC.

My Flare-X Samy B-Die SS boot and run great using the stilts memory presets issue free at 1.400v Dram voltage.
Been running 3466MHz 14-13-13-26-40-1T very stable for every day driver at 1.42v.
You aren't holding back on the Dram voltage are you?

You might consider UEFI 3101 as well.


----------



## xrodney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> As far as I know it is yes.
> All the methods should be very close to the same yes.
> I found my max (comfortable) CPU OC and stabilized first, then went after Ram.
> You need a solid base to work from.
> Have you tried using High Performance Power Plan with Minimum CPU Power set to say 20% rather than 100%, over the Ryzen Balanced Power Plan?
> This is what I do on my Pstate 0 OC.
> 
> My Flare-X Samy B-Die SS boot and run great using the stilts memory presets issue free at 1.400v Dram voltage.
> Been running 3466MHz 14-13-13-26-40-1T very stable for every day driver at 1.42v.
> You aren't holding back on the Dram voltage are you?
> 
> You might consider UEFI 3101 as well.


As I mentioned my problem with freezing is at stock speeds, so far Tried increase SOC voltage to 1.0735 or so, Dram voltage to 1.4V (should not be necessary for 2133) also tried 1T/2T, gear down mode disabled and now playing with advanced power settings, but its slow waiting as much as day after each tweak.

So far only finding is that It seems to occurs much less with memory on 2400 than on 2133.

Good idea with power plan and if get freeze again I might try as well latest bios.

PS: can you share your detailed memory settings ? - wana try oc memory again once I get rig stable on "default"

At least with 3008 its much easier to boot to windows with higher memory speed...


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrodney*
> 
> PS: can you share your detailed memory settings ? - wana try oc memory again once I get rig stable on "default"
> 
> At least with 3008 its much easier to boot to windows with higher memory speed...


Here's my text file. If you'd like Bios snips available too.
PState-0 OC w/Global C-States Enabled

39253466tight122517_setting.txt 20k .txt file



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## WarpenN1

As I'm back at bios 1701. And was testing with 1.37v llc3 3.9GHZ just to see can I run it with lower voltages than with newer bios.. But then it crashed at about 72c showing in HWInfo but bios throws at me CPU over temperature error? Newer bioses just froze and didn't restart automatically... But over temperature warning at 72c?? ***.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrodney*
> 
> As I mentioned my problem with freezing is at stock speeds, so far Tried increase SOC voltage to 1.0735 or so, Dram voltage to 1.4V (should not be necessary for 2133) also tried 1T/2T, gear down mode disabled and now playing with advanced power settings, but its slow waiting as much as day after each tweak.
> 
> So far only finding is that It seems to occurs much less with memory on 2400 than on 2133.
> 
> Good idea with power plan and if get freeze again I might try as well latest bios.
> 
> PS: can you share your detailed memory settings ? - wana try oc memory again once I get rig stable on "default"
> 
> At least with 3008 its much easier to boot to windows with higher memory speed...


I don't think your problem is the Ram at all unless the RAM is bad. You should be able to do 2133/2400 at like 1.2v on them sticks. But why not try to run them at 3200Mhz? This is the rated speed they were designed to run. I'm on the same bios as you and I run everything stock except my ram is [email protected], using G.Skill FlareX's and zero freezes. Why not run MemTest86 boot up version and see if you get any errors. If there is an issue it will error out within 2-5min so i recommend doing that to narrow it down.

Goodluck.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrodney*
> 
> As I mentioned my problem with freezing is at stock speeds, so far Tried increase SOC voltage to 1.0735 or so, Dram voltage to 1.4V (should not be necessary for 2133) also tried 1T/2T, gear down mode disabled and now playing with advanced power settings, but its slow waiting as much as day after each tweak.
> 
> So far only finding is that It seems to occurs much less with memory on 2400 than on 2133.
> 
> Good idea with power plan and if get freeze again I might try as well latest bios.
> 
> PS: can you share your detailed memory settings ? - wana try oc memory again once I get rig stable on "default"
> 
> At least with 3008 its much easier to boot to windows with higher memory speed...


I found that setting my memory timings manually (even the ones that are the same values as SPD) seemed to mysteriously aid in my overall stability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Here's my text file. If you'd like Bios snips available too.
> PState-0 OC w/Global C-States Enabled
> 
> 39253466tight122517_setting.txt 20k .txt file
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I've seen a few people export their settings to txt files at this point...is this a setting/feature within the BIOS?


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I've seen a few people export their settings to txt files at this point...is this a setting/feature within the BIOS?


Indeed it is, via USB drive.
Go to Asus Overclocking Profile and Save Profile to USB Drive. There's an option to save it as a txt file.


----------



## alex656

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrodney*
> 
> I updated bios to 3008 and seems to have bit different stability issues which I cant help test with benchmark or in any other way.
> 
> When I am running memory test/benchmark or I am gamming its fine, but when my PC is idle I am getting random freezes (Qcode is still 24 but the computer is frozen and require the hard reset).
> (happens also on base clock and 2133 on memory).
> 
> Any Idea what can be the cause and how can I try to fix it?
> 
> So far I am trying to run 2x8GB 3200CL14 Samsung B-dies on 2133/2400 (2 out of 4 dims only) and tweaking one or few things at the time and let computer idle overnight and during work day just to see if its fixed or not, but it can take few minutes to up to 1 day to get another freeze :/


I have the same problem with 3008; with all previous versions my pc runs perfectly; i have Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16R Vengeance LPX configured as DOCP standard (3200 Mhz), no cold boot or fake boot but system is instable when my pc is idle or in low load conditions (browsing for example). Windows power profile is balanced (not ryzen balanced).
Now i am running fine with previous bios version (1701) but i hope that this problem will be solved.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex656*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xrodney*
> 
> I updated bios to 3008 and seems to have bit different stability issues which I cant help test with benchmark or in any other way.
> 
> When I am running memory test/benchmark or I am gamming its fine, but when my PC is idle I am getting random freezes (Qcode is still 24 but the computer is frozen and require the hard reset).
> (happens also on base clock and 2133 on memory).
> 
> Any Idea what can be the cause and how can I try to fix it?
> 
> So far I am trying to run 2x8GB 3200CL14 Samsung B-dies on 2133/2400 (2 out of 4 dims only) and tweaking one or few things at the time and let computer idle overnight and during work day just to see if its fixed or not, but it can take few minutes to up to 1 day to get another freeze :/
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same problem with 3008; with all previous versions my pc runs perfectly; i have Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16R Vengeance LPX configured as DOCP standard (3200 Mhz), no cold boot or fake boot but system is instable when my pc is idle or in low load conditions (browsing for example). Windows power profile is balanced (not ryzen balanced).
> Now i am running fine with previous bios version (1701) but i hope that this problem will be solved.
Click to expand...

Have you disable the power down option in memory section of BIOS. That might help. It allows the memory to go into a lower power state to save energy.


----------



## hurricane28

Enabling power down actually causes my system to crash in benchmarks and Realbench..

Setting power plan to high performance or Ryzen balanced could be a start.

BIOS's change and previous settings may not be stable on new BIOS due to some tuning they do i've been told by Elmor. Some auto settings get adjusted too but what setting are changed idk, perhaps Elmor can shed a light on this if he has time.


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> This is what I use everyday (3925MHz Pstate-0), but raised BCLK to 102 in snip above.
> 
> 39253466tight122517_setting.txt 20k .txt file


BTW thanks a ton for those settings.
Not only it worked for getting my RAM stable at 3466 with good timings, but also my CPU overclock is now stable without any custom CPU LLC at 4025MHz (Pstates, CPU LLC Auto), which seems to mean much less temps
and CPU voltage offset +0.075..
still wanna try pushing it to at least 4050MHz as I had it on some older bioses.
Also didnt do any BCLK, but for some reason it made BCLK more "stable"...before I had it set on 100, but it was showing 99.8 in many softwares, now its a stable 100.
(Only used some of your settings, but most RAM + Paradise + DIGI+ of your settings)

Yet to tweak details any more and yet to update my profile specs or do proper benchmarks







( out of time now D: )
But Thanks again


----------



## LittleVulpix

I'm personally using the 3101 beta bios and it works great for me. I'm not overclocking my RAM yet but my cpu clocks and everything else are really stable, so I'm thinking I'll do RAM OC once I finish doing lengthier stress tests. R7 1700 @ 3.8GHz @ 1.25625v @ LLC4.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Enabling power down actually causes my system to crash in benchmarks and Realbench.. .


That's why I suggested disabling it.


----------



## 3200MHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrodney*
> 
> I updated bios to 3008 and seems to have bit different stability issues which I cant help test with benchmark or in any other way.
> 
> When I am running memory test/benchmark or I am gamming its fine, but when my PC is idle I am getting random freezes (Qcode is still 24 but the computer is frozen and require the hard reset).
> (happens also on base clock and 2133 on memory).
> 
> Any Idea what can be the cause and how can I try to fix it?


I has such issue when fast boot was enabled in Windows, AFAIR.


----------



## LittleVulpix

@elmor perhaps I spoke too soon. While 3101 works just fine, for some reason I lost Qfan after some run time. I.e. my cpu fans (and all the other fans) no longer spin up/down in response to temprerature. They all just stayed at ~500rpm (which is almost the minimum configured). No issue after I rebooted the system though. I do not use any 3rd party control software. All of it is configured via UEFI and is thus firmware-based only. No software. Any diag info you need from me / is this a known issue?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleVulpix*
> 
> @elmor perhaps I spoke too soon. While 3101 works just fine, for some reason I lost Qfan after some run time. I.e. my cpu fans (and all the other fans) no longer spin up/down in response to temprerature. They all just stayed at ~500rpm (which is almost the minimum configured). No issue after I rebooted the system though. I do not use any 3rd party control software. All of it is configured via UEFI and is thus firmware-based only. No software. Any diag info you need from me / is this a known issue?


I get the same issue too, although I had assumed it was the BETA AISuite.

Did you have HWiNFO running at all?

It doesn't seem (I've not tested very well so far) to happen when I don't open HWiNFO.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleVulpix*
> 
> @elmor perhaps I spoke too soon. While 3101 works just fine, for some reason I lost Qfan after some run time. I.e. my cpu fans (and all the other fans) no longer spin up/down in response to temprerature. They all just stayed at ~500rpm (which is almost the minimum configured). No issue after I rebooted the system though. I do not use any 3rd party control software. All of it is configured via UEFI and is thus firmware-based only. No software. Any diag info you need from me / is this a known issue?


Did you try resetting your BIOS and pull the battery out for like 10 minutes?


----------



## LittleVulpix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I get the same issue too, although I had assumed it was the BETA AISuite.
> 
> Did you have HWiNFO running at all?
> 
> It doesn't seem (I've not tested very well so far) to happen when I don't open HWiNFO.


Actually yes I have HWinfo running - but I disabled EC reading/monitoring in the settings (not just "do not monitor" but simply don't even attempt to read its data at all). I could try to not run hwinfo if it happens again, I can audibly hear the fans so I don't need it to determine whether or not QFan is doing its job. I am mainly using it to monitor power consumption and svi2 tvn core voltages. I don't use AI suite.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Did you try resetting your BIOS and pull the battery out for like 10 minutes?


Not sure why that would be necessary; Qfan does work after reboot and it also always worked previously. It just randomly stopped working for some reason this time and I couldn't bring it back without reboot. Though, other than reboot, I have not changed any other options.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleVulpix*
> 
> Actually yes I have HWinfo running - but I disabled EC reading/monitoring in the settings (not just "do not monitor" but simply don't even attempt to read its data at all). I could try to not run hwinfo if it happens again, I can audibly hear the fans so I don't need it to determine whether or not QFan is doing its job. I am mainly using it to monitor power consumption and svi2 tvn core voltages. I don't use AI suite.
> Not sure why that would be necessary; Qfan does work after reboot and it also always worked previously. It just randomly stopped working for some reason this time and I couldn't bring it back without reboot. Though, other than reboot, I have not changed any other options.


Its called an reset... it resets everything and is worth the try. It solved my fan issues a couple of months back.


----------



## Gilgam3sh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its called an reset... it resets everything and is worth the try. It solved my fan issues a couple of months back.


yes it worked for me too, now the CPU fan does not spin at 100% like before, also I only use HWinfo64 now, not Aida64.


----------



## xrodney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> I don't think your problem is the Ram at all unless the RAM is bad. You should be able to do 2133/2400 at like 1.2v on them sticks. But why not try to run them at 3200Mhz? This is the rated speed they were designed to run. I'm on the same bios as you and I run everything stock except my ram is [email protected], using G.Skill FlareX's and zero freezes. Why not run MemTest86 boot up version and see if you get any errors. If there is an issue it will error out within 2-5min so i recommend doing that to narrow it down.
> 
> Goodluck.


The main point here is to get stable without OC 1st, to know if any instability is the result of overclocking otherwise you can just play Russian roulette with parameters.

I also have a 4x8GB kit so it might be little more difficult make it stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Have you disable the power down option in memory section of BIOS. That might help. It allows the memory to go into a lower power state to save energy.


Of course, 1st thing I do after each bios update and that didn't help.

Anyway, after tweaking few power options it's now 28h+ idle without problems so far, fingers crossed


----------



## xrodney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilgam3sh*
> 
> yes it worked for me too, now the CPU fan does not spin at 100% like before, also I only use HWinfo64 now, not Aida64.


I am really glad I decided to buy Aquaero 4 years ago because I wanted some more control and have generally no trust in mobo reliability in this area.


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex656*
> 
> I have the same problem with 3008; with all previous versions my pc runs perfectly; i have Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16R Vengeance LPX configured as DOCP standard (3200 Mhz), no cold boot or fake boot but system is instable when my pc is idle or in low load conditions (browsing for example). Windows power profile is balanced (not ryzen balanced).
> Now i am running fine with previous bios version (1701) but i hope that this problem will be solved.


Hi, I have same RAM, mind sharing bios settings or RAM timings. Got mine running at 3066Mhz on Bios 3101 (latest beta) unstable at 3200 though but havent really tweaked much other then voltages. Running a R1700 CPU btw.

Cheers


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Hi, I have same RAM, mind sharing bios settings or RAM timings. Got mine running at 3066Mhz on Bios 3101 (latest beta) unstable at 3200 though but havent really tweaked much other then voltages. Running a R1700 CPU btw.
> 
> Cheers


What voltage, ProcODT, Geardown, 1T or 2T?


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> What voltage, ProcODT, Geardown, 1T or 2T?


Hi, I've gone as high as 1.45v on RAM and 1.2v on SOC. Everything else is default. I have the cold boot problem as well although thats not an issue for me. bumping voltage up on RAM definately adds to stability but not 100% stable when gaming.


----------



## NotAgain

Any idea when there will be UEFI updates to mitigate Spectre Variant 2?
AMD seem to have been rather quiet about this.


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> Any idea when there will be UEFI updates to mitigate Spectre Variant 2?
> AMD seem to have been rather quiet about this.


AFAIK and according to AMD, Ryzen is pretty much immune to variant 2 of spectre. Unless you mean variant 1?
Quote:


> Differences in AMD architecture mean there is a near zero risk of exploitation of this variant. Vulnerability to Variant 2 has not been demonstrated on AMD processors to date.


Source


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RossiOCUK*
> 
> Indeed it is, via USB drive.
> Go to Asus Overclocking Profile and Save Profile to USB Drive. There's an option to save it as a txt file.


Beautiful, thank you!

I used to write down all of my settings before when I got them 'rock solid', so this will be even better







.


----------



## VPII

If I may ask, I'm checking the system temps with Hwinfo. One of the temp readings is under Asus EC section states PCH, the highest temp sitting at around 65C. The temp above state VRM but the VRM seems really low at 29C idle and reaches mid 30's under load. What temp is the PCH, is the actual chipset and if so is the 65C okay, it never really climbs any higher, or much higher.


----------



## CarnageHimura

I just lost a usb drive behind the desk trying to connect it to back up my stable OC profile


----------



## Paul17041993

how well are people finding the 3008 BIOS on the hero? and also does anyone know if it has a fix for the POST delay not working...?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilgam3sh*
> 
> yes it worked for me too, now the CPU fan does not spin at 100% like before, also I only use HWinfo64 now, not Aida64.


Nice! As i told before over and over in this thread, its being caused by these cheapo sensors which can be reset by removing the battery. This way the registers get clean and there is a big chance the problem is solved.

For me its working properly for a couple of months now, haven't tried running Aida64 though.


----------



## alex656

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Hi, I have same RAM, mind sharing bios settings or RAM timings. Got mine running at 3066Mhz on Bios 3101 (latest beta) unstable at 3200 though but havent really tweaked much other then voltages. Running a R1700 CPU btw.
> 
> Cheers


Hi dual109, i have only set the profile DOCP standard in bios settings; i see ram at 3200 Mhz and timings at 16-18-18-36; i also tried to setup ram speed at 2933 but the same problem occourred: totally random freeze a bsod in idle or under low load condition; this problem only occours with the 3008 version of the bios, it never occours with previous versions and same settings.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex656*
> 
> Hi dual109, i have only set the profile DOCP standard in bios settings; i see ram at 3200 Mhz and timings at 16-18-18-36; i also tried to setup ram speed at 2933 but the same problem occourred: totally random freeze a bsod in idle or under low load condition; this problem only occours with the 3008 version of the bios, it never occours with previous versions and same settings.


"

Try 3101.


----------



## alex656

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> "
> 
> Try 3101.


I know that 3101 has no fixes, only new agesa.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex656*
> 
> I know that 3101 has no fixes, only new agesa.


The AGESA update will also change a number of things. It allowed me to get to 3200 on my Hynix M-die memory with only a simple voltage boost from 1.35 to 1.41, something that I could not do with any prior version. Until you try it, you can't know it won't fix the problem(s) you are encountering. Just be ready to use flashback, just in case.


----------



## Naginooh

3101 BSOD for me under low load conditions, browsing etc, Corsair lpx 3200 ram running 2933. tried upping voltage etc as others have done to get theirs running stable at rated 3200 speed, but fails stability test almost immediately (same as any bios for me tbh). so for now i will revert back to 3008 and 2933mhz.


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> AFAIK and according to AMD, Ryzen is pretty much immune to variant 2 of spectre. Unless you mean variant 1?
> Source


My understanding was that their claim of "near zero risk" is specious, and they are only currently immune to this attack because their branch predictor has not yet been reverse-engineered the way that Intel's has.
So they'll still need microcode updates for the OS to selectively disable branch prediction like Intel has added to their CPUs - though it may not have to be enabled yet.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VPII*
> 
> If I may ask, I'm checking the system temps with Hwinfo. One of the temp readings is under Asus EC section states PCH, the highest temp sitting at around 65C. The temp above state VRM but the VRM seems really low at 29C idle and reaches mid 30's under load. What temp is the PCH, is the actual chipset and if so is the 65C okay, it never really climbs any higher, or much higher.


If it's following typical nomenclature the PCH should be process control hub which is the X370 Chipset


----------



## VPII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If it's following typical nomenclature the PCH should be process control hub which is the X370 Chipset


Thank Johan, what I found was placing a fan blowing over it against my gpu the temps went down... Now 58C max with 41C lowest and idling around 55C which I think should be fine. CPU running 4ghz with 1.38vcore.


----------



## Johan45

The chipset has quite a high heat tolerance. 65° is no where near the max temp


----------



## CarnageHimura

Yesterday noted something weird on my temperature readings, I'm always use Aida64, and it reports like 40-45°C on iddle, but I had a nearly 0rpm Fan Curve below 50°C for the sake of silence, CPUID Hardware Monitor reports the same Temperature, buuuut, yesterday I installed OCCT for run stability test and it's reports like 15-20° less !? is this the same temperature bug that everybody talks?

I never think that because at that rpm's on my fans and with the same lecture on Hardware Monitor it seems normal or adequate to me...


----------



## JaffaScript

Hey guys, been here a week or so ago to ask some questions and got some helpful replies so will try my luck again,

I have my new system built today, and have never overclocked before. Here's what I have installed:

ROG Crosshair VI Hero (hopefully was obvious)
Cryorig R1 Ultimate
1800X
16GB GSkill FlareX 14CL 3200mhz memory
Looking in the bios there are a lot of options, many of which I have no clue for regarding overclocking.
Which of these do I need to tweak to get the most out of my system (4ghz / 3200mhz respectively), and can I go further?

Any help even if it's just a link to a tutorial would be great, as I have no clue where to start.
I have a video bookmarked regarding the FlareX memory which I will be watching (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O73A5jSh3l0)
Cheers.


----------



## stewwy

As a first step I would suggest zen states from the first post for P-State overclocking your cpu

and

Ryzen DRAM Calculator on here for your RAM OC
http://www.overclock.net/t/1640919/ryzen-dram-calculator-overclocking-dram


----------



## Johan45

With a newer BIOS just go into DRAM timjings> memory presets> stilts safe 3200 cl14, back out and set the memory speed reboot and it should work


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> With a newer BIOS just go into DRAM timjings> memory presets> stilts safe 3200 cl14, back out and set the memory speed reboot and it should work


+1, the predefined profiles work very well.


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> My understanding was that their claim of "near zero risk" is specious, and they are only currently immune to this attack because their branch predictor has not yet been reverse-engineered the way that Intel's has.
> So they'll still need microcode updates for the OS to selectively disable branch prediction like Intel has added to their CPUs - though it may not have to be enabled yet.


I have yet to read a credible source that says otherwise, unless you're referring to the change request in the SUSE codebase which suggests so but has since been debunked?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> With a newer BIOS just go into DRAM timjings> memory presets> stilts safe 3200 cl14, back out and set the memory speed reboot and it should work


Yup id start from there. Then start messing about tweeking ect. 1.4 llc3 and see hows that stability whise.


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stewwy*
> 
> As a first step I would suggest zen states from the first post for P-State overclocking your cpu
> 
> and
> 
> Ryzen DRAM Calculator on here for your RAM OC
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1640919/ryzen-dram-calculator-overclocking-dram


Is the DRAM calculator still relevant with the 3101 beta bios? I have some M-Die Hynix ram Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 (2x8GB) which I'm trying to get running at rated speeds 3200Mhz, no mem presets available for these in bios.

Thanks


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> I have yet to read a credible source that says otherwise, unless you're referring to the change request in the SUSE codebase which suggests so but has since been debunked?


From your link:

"The AMD change-log does note this AMD microcode update is indeed for CVE-2017-5715, a.k.a. SPECTRE."

Their description of the microcode completely disabling branch prediction is wrong. The fact that there is microcode required to mitigate Spectre Variant 2 is not.
It is not critical right now, as AMD's branch predictor has not been reverse-engineered like Intel's has, but there is always that possibility.


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> From your link:
> 
> "The AMD change-log does note this AMD microcode update is indeed for CVE-2017-5715, a.k.a. SPECTRE."
> 
> Their description of the microcode completely disabling branch prediction is wrong. The fact that there is microcode required to mitigate Spectre Variant 2 is not.
> It is not critical right now, as AMD's branch predictor has not been reverse-engineered like Intel's has, but there is always that possibility.


Maybe you know something that the I don't, but I have not yet read anywhere that their branch predictor is vulnerable the same way Intel's is. If you have sources, I would very much like to have a look at them. For all we know (again not saying that I do know), their mitigation might be reducing the "near zero risk to zero". Reading through the whitepaper, Ryzen is mentioned as being vulnerable to Variant 1 but nowhere is it mentioned for Variant 2.


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> Maybe you know something that the I don't, but I have not yet read anywhere that their branch predictor is vulnerable the same way Intel's is. If you have sources, I would very much like to have a look at them. For all we know (again not saying that I do know), their mitigation might be reducing the "near zero risk to zero". Reading through the whitepaper, Ryzen is mentioned as being vulnerable to Variant 1 but nowhere is it mentioned for Variant 2.


Again: it's not currently vulnerable because their branch predictor has not been reverse-engineered yet.
See here for details on the new microcode that adds Indirect Branch Predictor Barrier (IBPB) instructions to mitigate CVE-2017-5715 (Spectre Variant 2) on Zen (17h) CPUs.

https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amd64-microcode/3.20171205.1


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> Again: it's not currently vulnerable because their branch predictor has not been reverse-engineered yet.
> See here for details on the new microcode that adds Indirect Branch Predictor Barrier (IBPB) instructions to mitigate CVE-2017-5715 (Spectre Variant 2) on Zen (17h) CPUs.
> 
> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amd64-microcode/3.20171205.1


Well then, I think you have just answered your own question


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Is the DRAM calculator still relevant with the 3101 beta bios? I have some M-Die Hynix ram Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 (2x8GB) which I'm trying to get running at rated speeds 3200Mhz, no mem presets available for these in bios.
> 
> Thanks


why wouldn't it be? unless there's a microcode update that messes with the mathematics behind sub timming calculation it should always be accurate to the point it normally is regardless of the board, bios, or agesa version. weather or not you have access to specific feature or if the bios is correctly configured to handle certain tweaks on the other hand is a completely different matter and is why you should be using a full release bios and not a beta bios. on that note beta bios 3101 is just a microcode jump from 3008 to agesa 1.0.10 so there is probably something elmor and his team need to do to it to make sure its fully compatible with the bios features they coded in independently to any changes made in agesa versions. both for the current chips now and for pinnacle ridge chips when they are released in April as agesa 1.0.10 is the microcode that adds support for theses processors.


----------



## janreiviardo

Hi, is there something wrong with my settings and results? Cause comparing it to Usmus results below, mine is so much worse than his but the settings are almost same. I used Usmus Calculator for and used the 3333 fast setting.

My Sepcs:
Ryzen 1700
Crosshair Hero VI
G.Skill - Trident Z 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3200 CL14 (F4-3200C14D-16GTZ)

Also I'm just getting around 1650-1660 score in Cinebench15 with CPU overclocked to 3800. What's bugging me is that, when doing the benchmark, cinebench will sometimes hang for like 3 secs but the mouse is moving smoothly. The results with few hangs and without hangs are the same. 1650ish.

In cenebench, just recently my CPU will keep showing it is 3ghz when I am overclocked to 3.8ghz. Same for the Asus software, it says 3ghz but in task manager and CPU-Z it is 3.8.

Expert's help is so gretly appreciated. I'm newbie.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> @harrysun
> 
> try this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3300MHZ
> 
> 
> 
> CAD_BUS 20 20 20 20
> procODT 60
> RTT 7 3 1
> PLL 1.9
> 
> BCLK 103.0 , PCI work fine in GEN 3 mode
> 
> ______________________________________
> 
> DR 3432
> 
> CLDO 1000mv
> DRAM R Tune 61
> procODT 68.6
> CAD_BUS 30 30 40 60


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *janreiviardo*
> 
> Hi, is there something wrong with my settings and results? Cause comparing it to Usmus results below, mine is so much worse than his but the settings are almost same. I used Usmus Calculator for and used the 3333 fast setting.
> 
> My Sepcs:
> Ryzen 1700
> Crosshair Hero VI
> G.Skill - Trident Z 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3200 CL14 (F4-3200C14D-16GTZ)
> 
> Also I'm just getting around 1650-1660 score in Cinebench15 with CPU overclocked to 3800. What's bugging me is that, when doing the benchmark, cinebench will sometimes hang for like 3 secs but the mouse is moving smoothly. The results with few hangs and without hangs are the same. 1650ish.


1usmus is using a dual rank kit which has extremely different timings and tolerances, use the stilits 2 dimm SR presets as a base and then use 1usmus calculator and figure out where your kit falls between so to speak. at no point will the claculator give you settings you can just run without tweaking other thinks like vpp_mem or the termination so feel free to hit up the advance tab


----------



## elmor

New beta BIOS 3501

- Update to latest AGESA with support for 2nd gen Ryzen processors. Version number is reset, this release is 1.0.0.0a.
- Supports additional DRAM ratios which might help you get closer to your max DRAM frequency without using reference clock. New ratios: 2733, 2866, 3000, 3133, 3266, 3400, 3533, 3666, 3800, 3933, 4066, 4133, 4200.
- Still has the S3 resume TSC frequency bug. Enable HPET or don't use sleep mode for now.
- Custom P-state overclocking seems to disable P1/P2 states

http://www.mediafire.com/file/e07ivw2lstf0933/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3501.zip (sha256 9a3147f22908139f0150eab07abbeabc1a8040b541592879ad215ec723eac958)
http://www.mediafire.com/file/e2ng10fjf4gu7fj/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-3501.zip (sha256 c4bce19fd6d6a96b6487983d886a1ed61b6ac77163f1c87c552c7698f3397e1b)
http://www.mediafire.com/file/3j2fjp2e1r2xe8v/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-3501.zip (sha256 738dbd3e33406845d6f52e1401e62205376254e5d805233bb5a566a95eaeafd4)


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> New beta BIOS 3501
> 
> - Update to latest AGESA with support for 2nd gen Ryzen processors. Version number is reset, this release is 1.0.0.0a.
> - Supports additional DRAM ratios which might help you get closer to your max DRAM frequency without using reference clock. New ratios: 2733, 2866, 3000, 3133, 3266, 3400, 3533, 3666, 3800, 3933, 4066, 4133, 4200.
> - Still has the S3 resume TSC frequency bug. Enable HPET or don't use sleep mode for now.
> - Custom P-state overclocking seems to disable P1/P2 states
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/e07ivw2lstf0933/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3501.zip (sha256 9a3147f22908139f0150eab07abbeabc1a8040b541592879ad215ec723eac958)
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/e2ng10fjf4gu7fj/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-3501.zip (sha256 c4bce19fd6d6a96b6487983d886a1ed61b6ac77163f1c87c552c7698f3397e1b)
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/3j2fjp2e1r2xe8v/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-3501.zip (sha256 738dbd3e33406845d6f52e1401e62205376254e5d805233bb5a566a95eaeafd4)


Amazeballs, I honestly was not expecting anything until after ces so this is a nice surprise! I'll take a look at it afterwork. Is this just another microcode update with the ram speeds or was there anything extra done to get everything to play nice?


----------



## VPII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> New beta BIOS 3501
> 
> - Update to latest AGESA with support for 2nd gen Ryzen processors. Version number is reset, this release is 1.0.0.0a.
> - Supports additional DRAM ratios which might help you get closer to your max DRAM frequency without using reference clock. New ratios: 2733, 2866, 3000, 3133, 3266, 3400, 3533, 3666, 3800, 3933, 4066, 4133, 4200.
> - Still has the S3 resume TSC frequency bug. Enable HPET or don't use sleep mode for now.
> - Custom P-state overclocking seems to disable P1/P2 states
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/e07ivw2lstf0933/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3501.zip (sha256 9a3147f22908139f0150eab07abbeabc1a8040b541592879ad215ec723eac958)
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/e2ng10fjf4gu7fj/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-3501.zip (sha256 c4bce19fd6d6a96b6487983d886a1ed61b6ac77163f1c87c552c7698f3397e1b)
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/3j2fjp2e1r2xe8v/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-3501.zip (sha256 738dbd3e33406845d6f52e1401e62205376254e5d805233bb5a566a95eaeafd4)


Thank you elmor, I'll give it a run now to see how it works.


----------



## Liedin

@Elmor
P-State OC I presume includes OC through Zen States?

Also has the bug for fan control being fixed? ( I have it on Case fan no3 that wrongly detects my NF-P12 with 600rps min revs in bios, and in AI tune)


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liedin*
> 
> @Elmor
> P-State OC I presume includes OC through Zen States?
> 
> Also has the bug for fan control being fixed? ( I have it on Case fan no3 that wrongly detects my NF-P12 with 600rps min revs in bios, and in AI tune)


ZenStates should still work, as long as you don't adjust the ratio from BIOS.

No fixes to fan control as far as I'm aware. Can you describe the problem with more details?


----------



## hurricane28

Thnx for the new BIOS Elmor.

If i understand correctly, there is still no fan control "fix" implementation in this BIOS release?
If i remember correctly you told us that you were working on a "fix" for the fan issues and it would me implemented in a new BIOS but after 2 or 3 new BIOS's its still not implemented?

Thnx.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx for the new BIOS Elmor.
> 
> If i understand correctly, there is still no fan control "fix" implementation in this BIOS release?
> If i remember correctly you told us that you were working on a "fix" for the fan issues and it would me implemented in a new BIOS but after 2 or 3 new BIOS's its still not implemented?
> 
> Thnx.


Yes, that's still the case. However I believe this a separate problem. The fix we're working on is regarding crazy sensor readings and temperature/fan speeds getting stuck.


----------



## neur0cide

@elmor
thx for the new BIOS









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *janreiviardo*
> 
> Hi, is there something wrong with my settings and results? Cause comparing it to Usmus results below, mine is so much worse than his but the settings are almost same. I used Usmus Calculator for and used the 3333 fast setting.


Your AIDA scores are fine. As LightningManGTS mentioned 1usmus is using dual rank modules, which explains the higher scores on copy bandwidth. Your high latency is most likely caused by a program running in the background. Steam and Razer Synapse are known to ruin the latency.
Considering he is using CR=2T 1usmus' latency is pretty low though. I've not seen a latency score of 66.x ns below 3466 MT/s on my end. Must be due to the 104 MHz refclk.


----------



## Liedin

It happened to me after updating from bios9920 (if i remember correctly) to 3008.

I have 3 noctua case fans plugged to case fun 1 to 3.
From the time of purchase until 3008 fan tuning, or the default detection would work my fans from 200rpms to 1200-1500.
After the update both in bios and AI tuning, whatever is plugged to fan 3 header, seems that has a minimum of 600rpm or around 50%.

I have noticed that, during the tuning phase, after all fans come to full stop and they start spinning up again the fun 3 tries to spin but seems like its getting a very low pwm signal or for a very short time. At the same time all other fans including a 150mm one have started spinning up.

Plugging the fan to cases 2 header the fan is working properly, plugging another fan to header 3 reproduces the problem with the "new fan".

Uninstalling AI tuning and never performing a fan tune reproduces the problem below 40% fan speed (that can be set manual at that point).


----------



## LittleVulpix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Yes, that's still the case. However I believe this a separate problem. The fix we're working on is regarding crazy sensor readings and temperature/fan speeds getting stuck.


I assume then that your folks are aware of both of the issues?

Fan speeds getting stuck (+ crazy sensor readings) are currently being fixed, what's the other issue onset?

For example for me, it seems like no matter what temps I set into qfan for my cpu, once I load it up (even if temps are below the max temp by like 6 degrees), it seems like the fans go to 100% anyway (PWM noctua fans of my NH-D15). Moreover it also feels like no matter what kind of smoothing fan curve I set for the cpu fan, it always goes very sharply on and off, regardless of said setting.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> New beta BIOS 3501
> 
> - Update to latest AGESA with support for 2nd gen Ryzen processors. Version number is reset, this release is 1.0.0.0a.
> - Supports additional DRAM ratios which might help you get closer to your max DRAM frequency without using reference clock. New ratios: 2733, 2866, 3000, 3133, 3266, 3400, 3533, 3666, 3800, 3933, 4066, 4133, 4200.
> - Still has the S3 resume TSC frequency bug. Enable HPET or don't use sleep mode for now.
> - Custom P-state overclocking seems to disable P1/P2 states
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/e07ivw2lstf0933/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3501.zip (sha256 9a3147f22908139f0150eab07abbeabc1a8040b541592879ad215ec723eac958)
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/e2ng10fjf4gu7fj/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-3501.zip (sha256 c4bce19fd6d6a96b6487983d886a1ed61b6ac77163f1c87c552c7698f3397e1b)
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/3j2fjp2e1r2xe8v/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-3501.zip (sha256 738dbd3e33406845d6f52e1401e62205376254e5d805233bb5a566a95eaeafd4)


super! start testing









*UPD: all works fine*









+ new features


----------



## loganj

@elmor
is the checksum correct for Crosshair VI Hero?
Cause i'm getting a different checksum in total commander than the one you posted


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> super! start testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPD: all works fine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + new features


Its nice to have new settings but what does these settings do?


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> New beta BIOS 3501
> 
> - Update to latest AGESA with support for 2nd gen Ryzen processors. Version number is reset, this release is 1.0.0.0a.
> - Supports additional DRAM ratios which might help you get closer to your max DRAM frequency without using reference clock. New ratios: 2733, 2866, 3000, 3133, 3266, 3400, 3533, 3666, 3800, 3933, 4066, 4133, 4200.
> - Still has the S3 resume TSC frequency bug. Enable HPET or don't use sleep mode for now.
> - Custom P-state overclocking seems to disable P1/P2 states
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/e07ivw2lstf0933/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3501.zip (sha256 9a3147f22908139f0150eab07abbeabc1a8040b541592879ad215ec723eac958)
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/e2ng10fjf4gu7fj/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-3501.zip (sha256 c4bce19fd6d6a96b6487983d886a1ed61b6ac77163f1c87c552c7698f3397e1b)
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/3j2fjp2e1r2xe8v/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-3501.zip (sha256 738dbd3e33406845d6f52e1401e62205376254e5d805233bb5a566a95eaeafd4)


Thanks. Does this include a microcode update with Indirect Branch Predictor Barrier (IBPB) mitigation for Spectre?


----------



## Anty

Just wonder why is AGESA number reset to 1.0.0.0 and not bumped to 2.0.0.0? This will be super irritating in the future when you say "i have AGESA 1.0.0.6" and somebody will ask "old 1.0.0.6 or new 1.0.0.6"


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Yes, that's still the case. However I believe this a separate problem. The fix we're working on is regarding crazy sensor readings and temperature/fan speeds getting stuck.


I am sorry, but its rather disappointing that after more than 6 months the problem is still not fixed yet..

I personally think its an hardware problem which cannot be fixed via software.. Like i said before, this problem dates from the 990FX era which had the same erratic IT sensor and it was never fixed.

Its not only the sensor though, as soon as you install Asus Alsuite 3 these problems start and you can never get rid of it.. it can and will occur randomly on any system under the right conditions.

I encountered the fan speed problem only once after i reset the BIOS and pulled the battery, but i am sure it can and will occur again if i open Aida64 or other monitor software.

I really hope there is a "fix" soon so i can use other programs as well aside hardwareinfo64, which is a great program btw.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loganj*
> 
> @elmor
> is the checksum correct for Crosshair VI Hero?
> Cause i'm getting a different checksum in total commander than the one you posted


Did you check the checksum of the ZIP or the CAP file?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> Thanks. Does this include a microcode update with Indirect Branch Predictor Barrier (IBPB) mitigation for Spectre?


No such thing for AMD AFAIK (only need software patches).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Just wonder why is AGESA number reset to 1.0.0.0 and not bumped to 2.0.0.0? This will be super irritating in the future when you say "i have AGESA 1.0.0.6" and somebody will ask "old 1.0.0.6 or new 1.0.0.6"


It's possible to differentiate with the prefix, usually something like SummitPi-1.0.7.2 or RavenPi-1.1.0.0.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I am sorry, but its rather disappointing that after more than 6 months the problem is still not fixed yet..
> 
> I personally think its an hardware problem which cannot be fixed via software.. Like i said before, this problem dates from the 990FX era which had the same erratic IT sensor and it was never fixed.
> 
> Its not only the sensor though, as soon as you install Asus Alsuite 3 these problems start and you can never get rid of it.. it can and will occur randomly on any system under the right conditions.
> 
> I encountered the fan speed problem only once after i reset the BIOS and pulled the battery, but i am sure it can and will occur again if i open Aida64 or other monitor software.
> 
> I really hope there is a "fix" soon so i can use other programs as well aside hardwareinfo64, which is a great program btw.


You're free to be sorry as much you want. It'll be ready when it's ready.


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Did you check the checksum of the ZIP or the CAP file?
> No such thing for AMD AFAIK (only need software patches).
> It's possible to differentiate with the prefix, usually something like SummitPi-1.0.7.2 or RavenPi-1.1.0.0.
> You're free to be sorry as much you want. It'll be ready when it's ready.


i cannot update the bios using ezflash from the bios menu. i was prompted by "reading failed" message.

p.s i solved the problem by flashing via usb stick. i wasnt able to flash the bios via c: drive root unlike before.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> No such thing for AMD AFAIK (only need software patches).


amd64-microcode 3.20171205.1 source package in Ubuntu:

Quote:


> amd64-microcode (3.20171205.1) unstable; urgency=high
> 
> * New microcode updates (closes: #886382):
> sig 0x00800f12, patch id 0x08001213, 2017-12-05
> Thanks to SuSE for distributing these ahead of AMD's official release!
> * Add IBPB support for family 17h AMD processors (CVE-2017-5715)


https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amd64-microcode/3.20171205.1


----------



## loganj

@elmor
well silly me.
I've checked cap file.
Didn't even bother to check zip file.
Yes zip file has the correct checksum
Thank you


----------



## 1usmus

*3501 autopsy







*

*XFR 2.0 Zen+*


*FCLK Zen+*


*Intelligent overclocking scalar control Zen+*


*and XFR 2.0 for Zen 1*

in theory I can include it


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> amd64-microcode 3.20171205.1 source package in Ubuntu:
> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amd64-microcode/3.20171205.1


Ok, I'm not sure if that's included in this release.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Just wonder why is AGESA number reset to 1.0.0.0 and not bumped to 2.0.0.0? This will be super irritating in the future when you say "i have AGESA 1.0.0.6" and somebody will ask "old 1.0.0.6 or new 1.0.0.6"


AMD avoids figures 2 everywhere, numerologists in every firm have


----------



## Anty

Then they would have to skip zen2


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its nice to have new settings but what does these settings do?


Bet there is no person here that knows


----------



## Anty

I guess there is one whose nick starts with "e" and ends with "r"


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> AMD avoids figures 2 everywhere, numerologists in every firm have


Interesting does it leave XFR working with Overclocking ???

Have You ran any benchmarks/tests on this bios hows memory performance ??


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> New beta BIOS 3501
> 
> - Update to latest AGESA with support for 2nd gen Ryzen processors. Version number is reset, this release is 1.0.0.0a.
> - Supports additional DRAM ratios which might help you get closer to your max DRAM frequency without using reference clock. New ratios: 2733, 2866, 3000, 3133, 3266, 3400, 3533, 3666, 3800, 3933, 4066, 4133, 4200.
> - Still has the S3 resume TSC frequency bug. Enable HPET or don't use sleep mode for now.
> - Custom P-state overclocking seems to disable P1/P2 states
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/e07ivw2lstf0933/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3501.zip (sha256 9a3147f22908139f0150eab07abbeabc1a8040b541592879ad215ec723eac958)
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/e2ng10fjf4gu7fj/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-3501.zip (sha256 c4bce19fd6d6a96b6487983d886a1ed61b6ac77163f1c87c552c7698f3397e1b)
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/3j2fjp2e1r2xe8v/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-3501.zip (sha256 738dbd3e33406845d6f52e1401e62205376254e5d805233bb5a566a95eaeafd4)


Looks good P-state overclocking not working as it should is massive shame tho







If i get time.


----------



## BoMbY

Would be nice to have these fine tuning option for XFR 2.0, and have them actually working - I wish there was something like this for XFR 1.0.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Interesting does it leave XFR working with Overclocking ???
> 
> Have You ran any benchmarks/tests on this bios hows memory performance ??


I think that XFR will turn off when manually overclocked...

in a couple of hours I can do


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Did you check the checksum of the ZIP or the CAP file?
> No such thing for AMD AFAIK (only need software patches).
> It's possible to differentiate with the prefix, usually something like SummitPi-1.0.7.2 or RavenPi-1.1.0.0.
> You're free to be sorry as much you want. It'll be ready when it's ready.


Yea, it is isn't it, kinda hard to release something that isn't ready









Anyway, I hope we see better sensors and monitoring options on X470 boards..


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yea, it is isn't it, kinda hard to release something that isn't ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I hope we see better sensors and monitoring options on X470 boards..


So what if we take the X470 and throw this motherboard now? We gave $ 250


----------



## Albert1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mito1172*
> 
> So what are we going to take the X470 and throw away this motherboard?


If the memory support, BIOS and sensor readings are better, at least in my case, I will.

Keep in mind that having the C7H out, the C6H will receive much less BIOS updates.


----------



## loganj

@elmor
Since you added 3000 Mhz for ram you should had also change tha DOCP profile to set the memory to 3000Mhz and not 2933.
still no HPET option
With this bios the game that im having issues seems to behave a little bit better. The stuttering durration is less than before.
So the problem might not be with the game but with the damn bios.
Well i hope you'll fix my problem someday with some bios before u forget this motherboard even existed.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> New beta BIOS 3501
> 
> - Update to latest AGESA with support for 2nd gen Ryzen processors. Version number is reset, this release is 1.0.0.0a.
> - Supports additional DRAM ratios which might help you get closer to your max DRAM frequency without using reference clock. New ratios: 2733, 2866, 3000, 3133, 3266, 3400, 3533, 3666, 3800, 3933, 4066, 4133, 4200.
> - Still has the S3 resume TSC frequency bug. Enable HPET or don't use sleep mode for now.
> *- Custom P-state overclocking seems to disable P1/P2 states*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/e07ivw2lstf0933/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3501.zip (sha256 9a3147f22908139f0150eab07abbeabc1a8040b541592879ad215ec723eac958)
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/e2ng10fjf4gu7fj/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-3501.zip (sha256 c4bce19fd6d6a96b6487983d886a1ed61b6ac77163f1c87c552c7698f3397e1b)
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/3j2fjp2e1r2xe8v/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-3501.zip (sha256 738dbd3e33406845d6f52e1401e62205376254e5d805233bb5a566a95eaeafd4)


Thank you for the new BIOS.









Custom P-state overclocking works fine when the user applies the right values. VID should be kept below or at the default VID values.



P-stats values used:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Looks promising.









New settings are available under AMD CBS, lots of USB and SATA settings that we may or may never use:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Breymja

P-State Overclocking is working fine for me with 3501.
But it still has the issue that Windows is showing curious clockspeeds of over 4 GHz in the task manager while my Ryzen is clocked to 3,8 GHz max, which the task manager also shows in the info tab ...
Quote:


> Since you added 3000 Mhz for ram you should had also change tha DOCP profile to set the memory to 3000Mhz and not 2933.


This. Changed it manually, works fine.


----------



## VPII

The 3501 bios appear to work without a problem, all seems to run the same but I decided to up my bclk to 115 and no problems.

On a different note, I am new the Ryzen, it's only been a little more than a week but I also have already done dry ice run with it. Unfortunately my 3dmark results are pretty bad to say the least. So I did some search and came upon a website where a person explained in detail what he found and how to get past it with Ryzen when running 3dmark. I was totally taken by surprised that disabling core parking in windows and modifying the cpu minimum processor state from 100% to 0% in the AMD balance power plan would give me a pretty significant jump in score. To put in in perspective.

Without changing core park and modifying the power plan
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14669738
Graphics score higher, but it may be just because of the usual discrepancies

With core parking disabled in windows and the power plan modified - check specifically the combined score
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14669789


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Albert1007*
> 
> If the memory support, BIOS and sensor readings are better, at least in my case, I will.
> 
> Keep in mind that having the C7H out, the C6H will receive much less BIOS updates.


I can not change the motherboard every year. We gave 250 USD, this motherboard a not less.


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mito1172*
> 
> I can not change the motherboard every year. We gave 250 USD, this motherboard a not less.


Then don't do it. Simple.


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> Then don't do it. Simple.


We gave this motherboard $ 250. Should it be like this? sensor bad problems are not over. then this motherboard was bad x470 good take this logic how?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Breymja*
> 
> P-State Overclocking is working fine for me with 3501.
> But it still has the issue that Windows is showing curious clockspeeds of over 4 GHz in the task manager while my Ryzen is clocked to 3,8 GHz max, which the task manager also shows in the info tab ...
> This. Changed it manually, works fine.


Question is how does it affect anything ??


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> Then don't do it. Simple.


Gotta say I'm with Him on that one. I moved to Ryzen from X99 with idea of THIS motherboard working atfor Zen1 Zen+ and Zen2 as AMD stated.. I would be happy to Send beta bios back pay 50quid and get an FINISHED board instead.

If i was to change motherboard and CPU every year like tend to do INTEL is beter option......


----------



## Johan45

The key with any system is once you're stable and running, just leave it alone. Flashing every new BIOS that comes out and adjusting settings aren't really necessary unless you have a problem.


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Gotta say I'm with Him on that one. I moved to Ryzen from X99 with idea of THIS motherboard working atfor Zen1 Zen+ and Zen2 as AMD stated.. I would be happy to Send beta bios back pay 50quid and get an FINISHED board instead.
> 
> If i was to change motherboard and CPU every year like tend to do INTEL is beter option......


I agree with you


----------



## ph1ber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The key with any system is once you're stable and running, just leave it alone. Flashing every new BIOS that comes out and adjusting settings aren't really necessary unless you have a problem.


I guess it's the ever luring question if the new BIOS could bring even higher memory speeds. I'm pretty satisfied with 3333Mhz Cl14 and pretty low subtimings. Rock solid as it is now with the 3101 bios. Will leave it be until I upgrade CPU in a couple of years then maybe 3600MHz LL is doable without too much hassle.


----------



## 1usmus

*3400 dual rank on 3501*









soc 1.0 (on the previous bios only 1.03125)
dram 1.415 (on the previous bios only 1.46)
procODT 68.6 (on the previous bios only 80)
RTT 5/3/1


----------



## Anty

@lordzed83

Why do you believe new X470 mobo will have better sensors / EC / whatever?
I wouldn't be surprised at all if it will be same PCB with minor updates to handle new chipset and PCIe routing.
To make it "new" they can add one more M2 slot, different plastic cover and moar LEDs


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The key with any system is once you're stable and running, just leave it alone. Flashing every new BIOS that comes out and adjusting settings aren't really necessary unless you have a problem.


I think this is completely true, for the average user. A lot of the OC.net users are here just to push overclocks though, and any BIOS release is justification to test for improvements. I'm not a hardcore OC'er, but I do update BIOS if significant performance increases can be gained, and RAM performance is still getting better I think.


----------



## hurricane28

Me too man, this board never worked for the fully 100% for me and there was, is and never will be a fix for it as it is an hardware issue...

When new boards come out i will contact my retail store about it...


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *3400 dual rank on 3501*


Hey, look at the L3 - latency drop to 10ns from 14ns :O


----------



## finalheaven

@1usmus

Are you using P-State O/C with 3501? and does underclocking p1 and p2 states work?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *3400 dual rank on 3501*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soc 1.0 (on the previous bios only 1.03125)
> dram 1.415 (on the previous bios only 1.46)
> procODT 68.6 (on the previous bios only 80)
> RTT 5/3/1


Soo, memory overclocking is better for you? what about stability? Booting is one thing but can it survive Realbench for about one hour?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Hey, look at the L3 - latency drop to 10ns from 14ns :O


performance bias -> CB15








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @1usmus
> 
> Are you using P-State O/C with 3501? and does underclocking p1 and p2 states work?


At me it never worked, always there is a frequency hangup on 3200...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Soo, memory overclocking is better for you? what about stability? Booting is one thing but can it survive Realbench for about one hour?


stability in place, for this frequency is already a phenomenal result for dual rank, before I ran the system only for the hwbot, now the whole evening I work without problems
I'm not sure that the system is completely stable, but I see progress, this is the best version of the C6H BIOS

upd: in HCI only error with code 8 (tire calibration is broken)


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> performance bias -> CB15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At me it never worked, always there is a frequency hangup on 3200...
> stability in place, for this frequency is already a phenomenal result for dual rank, before I ran the system only for the hwbot, now the whole evening I work without problems
> I'm not sure that the system is completely stable, but I see progress, this is the best version of the C6H BIOS
> 
> upd: in HCI only error with code 8 (tire calibration is broken)


Yeah, for dual rank its outstanding indeed, but if its not stable than not so much









So you think for me this BIOS is better for memory as well? What about CPU overclock? I need a lot more vcore on 1301 BIOS than on 1701 on the same clocks..


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mito1172*
> 
> I can not change the motherboard every year. We gave 250 USD, this motherboard a not less.


There are the released BIOS versions, and then there are the beta BIOS versions, and then, we have the pre-beta releases that Elmor has been giving us. Ryzen 1000 series chips(first generation), and the A320, B350, and X370 chipsets are all first generation. Intel had very similar problems in the first few generations of the Core processors. People complained, and Intel eventually worked out the kinks by the third generation.

Again, this is first generation growing pains, all Ryzen motherboards have problems, but in this thread, because we get pre-release BIOS versions, we also encounter some fun little issues from time to time. AMD releases new AGESA versions, and from those, we get BIOS updates. Even once the X470 chipset comes out, AMD is still going to release AGESA updates for X370.

Remember as well, the Crosshair VI Hero was seen as THE AM4 motherboard of choice at launch, the majority of people used it almost as a reference platform for reviews. We get to see these new AGESA updates sooner than others(outside of those working for the motherboard makers), and you shouldn't expect we will stop getting support, even if things slow down. AMD will probably point out how the Zen+ and Zen2 versions of Ryzen will work on this first generation motherboard, and even the Zen2+ or Zen3, or whatever they call it will probably work, and again, AMD will make the point that the company supports having new processors on old motherboards. That is how AMD does things. There may be benefits of getting new motherboards with new chipsets, but it will NOT be required. If X470 gives us the extra 8 PCI Express lanes, then you have the choice if you want to buy the new motherboard or not. If X570 the following year works with Zen2 to add more PCI Express lanes, but only for those with a new Zen2 CPU, that is going to be your choice again, do you bother to upgrade if you won't see an improvement.


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> There are the released BIOS versions, and then there are the beta BIOS versions, and then, we have the pre-beta releases that Elmor has been giving us. Ryzen 1000 series chips(first generation), and the A320, B350, and X370 chipsets are all first generation. Intel had very similar problems in the first few generations of the Core processors. People complained, and Intel eventually worked out the kinks by the third generation.
> 
> Again, this is first generation growing pains, all Ryzen motherboards have problems, but in this thread, because we get pre-release BIOS versions, we also encounter some fun little issues from time to time. AMD releases new AGESA versions, and from those, we get BIOS updates. Even once the X470 chipset comes out, AMD is still going to release AGESA updates for X370.
> 
> Remember as well, the Crosshair VI Hero was seen as THE AM4 motherboard of choice at launch, the majority of people used it almost as a reference platform for reviews. We get to see these new AGESA updates sooner than others(outside of those working for the motherboard makers), and you shouldn't expect we will stop getting support, even if things slow down. AMD will probably point out how the Zen+ and Zen2 versions of Ryzen will work on this first generation motherboard, and even the Zen2+ or Zen3, or whatever they call it will probably work, and again, AMD will make the point that the company supports having new processors on old motherboards. That is how AMD does things. There may be benefits of getting new motherboards with new chipsets, but it will NOT be required. If X470 gives us the extra 8 PCI Express lanes, then you have the choice if you want to buy the new motherboard or not. If X570 the following year works with Zen2 to add more PCI Express lanes, but only for those with a new Zen2 CPU, that is going to be your choice again, do you bother to upgrade if you won't see an improvement.


I said I would never buy a new ASUS if the problems of this motherboard can not be solved. yes it looked nice and good quality on first release. I bought it because of it. I hope the problem ends,


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mito1172*
> 
> I said I would never buy a new ASUS if the problems of this motherboard can not be solved. yes it popped on first release. I bought it because of it. I hope the problem ends,


Any issue I have ever had with this board has been resolved with either bios updates or greater experience in handling the board. The sensor issue where it doesn't read accurate voltage is far and wide a non issue give both the physical available read points by the 24pin as well the general knowledge of knowing what my default vid is and what I need to set in order to use offset (if you don't know what your vid is and you are using offset thats more user error then it is the fault with the sensors as the end of the day. no one should be setting random offsets to figure out vid, there are safer ways of finding it.)

On the note of the new memory speeds, I'll have to check it out after work, might be able to do 3400 instead of 3466 at cas 14 without the same termination issues given my ability to run 3344 like 3333.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> There are the released BIOS versions, and then there are the beta BIOS versions, and then, we have the pre-beta releases that Elmor has been giving us. Ryzen 1000 series chips(first generation), and the A320, B350, and X370 chipsets are all first generation. Intel had very similar problems in the first few generations of the Core processors. People complained, and Intel eventually worked out the kinks by the third generation.
> 
> Again, this is first generation growing pains, all Ryzen motherboards have problems, but in this thread, because we get pre-release BIOS versions, we also encounter some fun little issues from time to time. AMD releases new AGESA versions, and from those, we get BIOS updates. Even once the X470 chipset comes out, AMD is still going to release AGESA updates for X370.
> 
> Remember as well, the Crosshair VI Hero was seen as THE AM4 motherboard of choice at launch, the majority of people used it almost as a reference platform for reviews. We get to see these new AGESA updates sooner than others(outside of those working for the motherboard makers), and you shouldn't expect we will stop getting support, even if things slow down. AMD will probably point out how the Zen+ and Zen2 versions of Ryzen will work on this first generation motherboard, and even the Zen2+ or Zen3, or whatever they call it will probably work, and again, AMD will make the point that the company supports having new processors on old motherboards. That is how AMD does things. There may be benefits of getting new motherboards with new chipsets, but it will NOT be required. If X470 gives us the extra 8 PCI Express lanes, then you have the choice if you want to buy the new motherboard or not. If X570 the following year works with Zen2 to add more PCI Express lanes, but only for those with a new Zen2 CPU, that is going to be your choice again, do you bother to upgrade if you won't see an improvement.


Well so far Me and many here are waiting for sensor and fan setting fux. Its been broken from DAY ONE. So thats Over 9 months and... Still waiting!

And u know why its anpying?? Flashed bew bios 5 minutes. Put all my stable settings 5 minutes.
Getting ******* fan to stop going up 100% and down 25%... 30 minutes of cmos reset profile loading saving and running qfan...

@elmor after another fan battle managed to run some tests and... Everything works including pstate oc downclocking.


----------



## p100

Been messing around with 3501 bios the whole day
Still stuck on 3466 ram (unable to run 3600mhz).
RGB headers don't work anymore (CPU fans are still the right colour but can't set case to Mobo color, cooler master c700p), i have tried everything with aura but am unable to set color of fans and case, somehow t saved the colour sceme of my fans and there still the wanted color.
CPU temp still jumping around on idle there is a +/- 10 degrees fluctuation... on load the fluctuation jumps around +/- 15 degrees... so it's somewhere between 44 and 59 degrees celcius while gaming :S

Really starting to lose faith these isseu are ever going to be resolved :S


----------



## Amir007

I'm still NOT updating until they fix the Frequency issue when PC comes out of Sleep but I'm glad they are aware of the issue at least.


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> Any issue I have ever had with this board has been resolved with either bios updates or greater experience in handling the board. The sensor issue where it doesn't read accurate voltage is far and wide a non issue give both the physical available read points by the 24pin as well the general knowledge of knowing what my default vid is and what I need to set in order to use offset (if you don't know what your vid is and you are using offset thats more user error then it is the fault with the sensors as the end of the day. no one should be setting random offsets to figure out vid, there are safer ways of finding it.)
> 
> On the note of the new memory speeds, I'll have to check it out after work, might be able to do 3400 instead of 3466 at cas 14 without the same termination issues given my ability to run 3344 like 3333.


have no problem DOCP 3200 MHz RAM standard and cl14 works beautifully. thanks for information .







NOTE: BIOS 3008


----------



## Albert1007

Been using the 3501 BIOS for the last 4 hours, everything seems to work as intended.
The voltage reading issues remain, but I have no fan /cold boot/ frequency related issues so far.

My previous stable settings work, and I'm trying to use the 3266 memory preset instead of the 3200 I had before.

Needed Vcore seems to be the same (1.373V for 3.975Ghz)


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Well so far Me and many here are waiting for sensor and fan setting fux. Its been broken from DAY ONE. So thats Over 9 months and... Still waiting!
> 
> And u know why its anpying?? Flashed bew bios 5 minutes. Put all my stable settings 5 minutes.
> Getting ******* fan to stop going up 100% and down 25%... 30 minutes of cmos reset profile loading saving and running qfan...
> 
> @elmor after another fan battle managed to run some tests and... Everything works including pstate oc downclocking.


I've said this before zed but I'll make mention of it anyways. I've personally never had any issue with fan speed in bios or os unless I do something like run aida stress as that'll get my fan stuck, but that has more to do with it accessing the sensors twice causing issues and is known. that and I don't use the cpu temp for my case fans and instead have them watching the temp out on my loop which is a lot less volatile. the cpu fan header which does use the cpu temp regardless of anything else has no issues doing sub 100% at any load.


----------



## aldarund

Two questions.
1) Why i dont have any DOCP setting in my overclock tuner? Only Auto Manual and Default only
2) Why windows display wrong frequency? https://i.imgur.com/TVu8ZL4.png I have disabled core performance boost and set freq to 3800 and windows telling me its 4.2. CPUZ show a real one. Its not from a sleep mode, its straight from boot up.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aldarund*
> 
> Two questions.
> 1) Why i dont have any DOCP setting in my overclock tuner? Only Auto Manual and Default only
> 2) Why windows display wrong frequency? https://i.imgur.com/TVu8ZL4.png I have disabled core performance boost and set freq to 3800 and windows telling me its 4.2. CPUZ show a real one. Its not from a sleep mode, its straight from boot up.


refer to the following quote
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> So People keep complaining about windows not reporting the right cpu speeds and other applications that rely on windows to report it. Simply put, its never worked right and if it worked for you at some point then congrats because thats certainly not window's default state as far as ryzen is concerned
> 
> 
> 
> this is a pstate overclock of 4.1ghz
> and the same could be said for the voltage readings, the cold boot fix that was shown off in 9920 ages ago broke mine and others through all flashes since. I'm assuming, since 3008 includes the CB fix and this is the first time I hear people complaining about them, that it still breaks voltage readings across the board
> 
> from now on if I see people complaining about either of these two things I'll just quote back to this if people don't mind, as I'm sure others including myself are getting tired of repeating this


also you may not have kit with xmp profiles in which case you will need to set your own speed and timings


----------



## Clukos

Testing 3533CL14 stability with the new BIOS:



Doesn't seem that bad so far


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aldarund*
> 
> Two questions.
> 1) Why i dont have any DOCP setting in my overclock tuner? Only Auto Manual and Default only
> 2) Why windows display wrong frequency? https://i.imgur.com/TVu8ZL4.png I have disabled core performance boost and set freq to 3800 and windows telling me its 4.2. CPUZ show a real one. Its not from a sleep mode, its straight from boot up.


Windows itself needs to know how to talk to the CPU, and that also means the chipset on the motherboard. With all of these AGESA updates(remember, we saw the jump from 1.0.0.6 to 1.0.0.7 to 1.1.0.0 to what is now called 1.0.0.0 again with the latest beta), it makes sense that Windows doesn't know how to talk to the system properly. Even Asus AISuite had a problem figuring out what the CPU speed was with these newer versions. On mine, it would show I was running at 3600, but with a 91.6 multiplier(38), so it was saying I was running slower than I really was. The beta of AI Suite 3(3.0 beta of the utility) fixed that issue, but if Asus utilities are getting confused(and not just the installers being garbage), you KNOW Windows itself will be confused.

A new chipset driver will probably fix the problem, so expect AMD to release one in the next two months, in time for the Zen+ release.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *3400 dual rank on 3501*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soc 1.0 (on the previous bios only 1.03125)
> dram 1.415 (on the previous bios only 1.46)
> procODT 68.6 (on the previous bios only 80)
> RTT 5/3/1


So you are sugesting i can go & try this one
















It will be nice to have some good 3200-3300 CL16-15-15 1T w/G_down


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> I've said this before zed but I'll make mention of it anyways. I've personally never had any issue with fan speed in bios or os unless I do something like run aida stress as that'll get my fan stuck, but that has more to do with it accessing the sensors twice causing issues and is known. that and I don't use the cpu temp for my case fans and instead have them watching the temp out on my loop which is a lot less volatile. the cpu fan header which does use the cpu temp regardless of anything else has no issues doing sub 100% at any load.


problem is in my case that. I set fans right ?? Save with manual setting and it keeps reverting to STANDARD till for some whatever reason it actually saves and stays saved on Manual then it works i can change whatever in bios besides fan and it will stay set as it should be.

So after each flash i start with putting my default settings in then save and start FAN SETTING GAME. Of resets CMO's resets prifile loads and running qfan till it saves and stays saved









Anyhow spend 4 hours playing destiny on new bios no problems


----------



## LightningManGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> problem is in my case that. I set fans right ?? Save with manual setting and it keeps reverting to STANDARD till for some whatever reason it actually saves and stays saved on Manual then it works i can change whatever in bios besides fan and it will stay set as it should be.
> 
> So after each flash i start with putting my default settings in then save and start FAN SETTING GAME. Of resets CMO's resets prifile loads and running qfan till it saves and stays saved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow spend 4 hours playing destiny on new bios no problems


now thats some new info since the last time you and me talked about it. I've never had an issue with the in bios fan settings being forgotten. then again I'm also that guy that loads, saves, and loads profiles every time memory training fails in case stuff in amd cbs gets forgotten. are you by chance also running q fan tunning first? that maybe whats screwing you. I can't run it myself since any time I do it'll stop the board from letting me set a pwn signal curve to my pump because it does have an rpm signal pin that works


----------



## CeltPC

Flashed the new 3501 Bios. To reach my previous memory settings (3466 Stilt preset), I had to increase dram voltage from 1.4V to 1.43V, and SOC from 1.05V to 1.1V. The previous voltages did boot, but would not pass MemTest64 testing. With the new voltages it does pass initial testing. Not sure why this was necessary or if it will prove to be typical of others experiences. This is using a 16GB kit of G.Skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZKW.

The Ryzen 1700 was overclocked to 3.9 GHz using ZenStates. The P-states are functioning correctly.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> now thats some new info since the last time you and me talked about it. I've never had an issue with the in bios fan settings being forgotten. then again I'm also that guy that loads, saves, and loads profiles every time memory training fails in case stuff in amd cbs gets forgotten. are you by chance also running q fan tunning first? that maybe whats screwing you. I can't run it myself since any time I do it'll stop the board from letting me set a pwn signal curve to my pump because it does have an rpm signal pin that works


Hmm must have missed that part. Ye besides getting fans to run at minimum 60% or full blast it does not save setting when You do save and exit. Reboots and fan mode goes from manual to standard. Even tho I saved manual.

The trick is: if i get it to boot as far as desktop with good setting reboot in to bios save profile.

Then does not matter if ya cmos clear pull battery out ect. If I load that profile with my basic settings i can change anything like bclk or any other option save that to another test profile and it works fine.

Its been like that innmy case since 0702 first bios that board came with beick option one of i remember and first thing was flashing anty brick 0902 or whatever been long ago.

So with me liking to playcabput with bioses and experimenting every bios flash is so frustrating :S probobly if id brick the bord with flash id be like... O well at least dont need to set fan up again


----------



## Gettz8488

Extremely dumb question but i can't find an answer anywhere. What should ryzen 1700x Temps look like? While gaming+streaming i hit 60C h100iV2 and i hit around 72 at max with IBT is this normal? overclocked to 3.925 at 1.31 Vcore been stable for months not a single crash


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Extremely dumb question but i can't find an answer anywhere. What should ryzen 1700x Temps look like? While gaming+streaming i hit 60C h100iV2 and i hit around 72 at max with IBT is this normal? overclocked to 3.925 at 1.31 Vcore been stable for months not a single crash


yes, here some degrees more but with more voltage. (Aio/CLC 280mm)


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> yes, here some degrees more but with more voltage. (Aio/CLC 280mm)


Thanks for the reply what do your temps look like running IBT? or aida? i get around 64 with aida


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Thanks for the reply what do your temps look like running IBT? or aida? i get around 64 with aida


More than 72 (76c aprox) [email protected]
With Prime95 (the first in the list of test).

My fans in low RPM (800 max.)


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> New beta BIOS 3501
> 
> - Update to latest AGESA with support for 2nd gen Ryzen processors. Version number is reset, this release is 1.0.0.0a.
> - Supports additional DRAM ratios which might help you get closer to your max DRAM frequency without using reference clock. New ratios: 2733, 2866, 3000, 3133, 3266, 3400, 3533, 3666, 3800, 3933, 4066, 4133, 4200.
> - Still has the S3 resume TSC frequency bug. Enable HPET or don't use sleep mode for now.
> - Custom P-state overclocking seems to disable P1/P2 states
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/e07ivw2lstf0933/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3501.zip (sha256 9a3147f22908139f0150eab07abbeabc1a8040b541592879ad215ec723eac958)
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/e2ng10fjf4gu7fj/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-3501.zip (sha256 c4bce19fd6d6a96b6487983d886a1ed61b6ac77163f1c87c552c7698f3397e1b)
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/3j2fjp2e1r2xe8v/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-3501.zip (sha256 738dbd3e33406845d6f52e1401e62205376254e5d805233bb5a566a95eaeafd4)


P-State overclocking appears to work fine and downclocks properly to P1/P2 states. However, I only touched P0 state.


----------



## Disassociative

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> P-State overclocking appears to work fine and downclocks properly to P1/P2 states. However, I only touched P0 state.


That's how I've always done it in the BIOS anyway since I got this motherboard - only modify P0 and leave the others alone


----------



## skellattarr

my bios is 3101 and I cant get my ram pass 2666mhz if I try 2800 or higher memtest64 shows errors I have corsair vengeance RGB 32gb 4x8 3000mhz CMR32GX4M4C3000C15. will I have better luck with bios 3501?


----------



## Amir007

Ehhh I decided to try 3501 from official 3008. The very first thing I noticed was the improvement in boot up speed from cold boot to initial Asus splash screen. It is just like how it was when I had 1701 bios. The 2nd thing I noticed right away was now my Asus splash screen is now running at full resolution so something must have changed the way bios recognized my nvidia 1080. So far so good.

I'm still running everything stock except for my Ram until I confirm the CPU frequency bug is still there which most likely is, since Elmor confirmed that hasn't been fixed yet. Also, another issue im having is that both my mouse & keyboard become completely inoperable if I save my settings in bios>reboot>bios. I have to shut down my PC using the power button my case (not holding down) and then on the next boot up everything seems to be normal again. I've been having this issue time to time with almost every bios thus far. I can't figure out why.


----------



## wisepds

I have the fan problem. I have 5 case fans conected to MB (All noctua PWM). I have fan profiles on bios (All under 30% from 0°C to 55°C). My cpu is at 23°C (Idle) and without touching nothing, only 1 fan go to 100% of rpm...







I must hutdown and unplug the Pc and restart to come back to normal state.

Why happens this?

It's very disguting.


----------



## xrodney

Finally got my memory running at it rated speed 4x8GB [email protected] using Stilt profile on 3008 bios and some little tweaking with power limit and LLC.
So far 6h memtest without any errors.


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrodney*
> 
> Finally got my memory running at it rated speed 4x8GB [email protected] using Stilt profile on 3008 bios and some little tweaking with power limit and LLC.
> So far 6h memtest without any errors.


Try AIDA stability test, I can run memtest64 for hours without errors however AIDA stability test errors out after a few minutes. Also mem intensive games cause crashes. Reduce my ram to 3066 or 2933 no problems. Buy I got crap hynix ram so your results may be stable.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> I have the fan problem. I have 5 case fans conected to MB (All noctua PWM). I have fan profiles on bios (All under 30% from 0°C to 55°C). My cpu is at 23°C (Idle) and without touching nothing, only 1 fan go to 100% of rpm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must hutdown and unplug the Pc and restart to come back to normal state.
> 
> Why happens this?
> 
> It's very disguting.


Welcome to my world. Look few posts up for workaround i figured out. Been like that for.me since Day One.


----------



## wisepds

ohh...








The stranger thing (Nice Tv Serie) is, I've had this problem since last week..... but i have my 1800x ryzen since last year...


----------



## Kobalk

Hello. I played a bit with bios 3501 : C6H, ryzen 1700x, my memory is CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 (4x16gb).
This is the first time I managed to boot beyond 2933mhz. No problem with 3000/3066 strap (DCCP standard, procODT 80 / 2T / GD disable), it even boots at 3200 with reference timings (unstable though, I may dig more later). Boot speed is faster than 3008 too
To me, this bios is a big improvement, tbh after hours and hours of search & tweaks I abandonned. At the moment, 0 problem so far. Good job and thank you !


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> ohh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stranger thing (Nice Tv Serie) is, I've had this problem since last week..... but i have my 1800x ryzen since last year...


Maybe You could change spinnup time to something Very loong and that would work for You ??


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> I have the fan problem. I have 5 case fans conected to MB (All noctua PWM). I have fan profiles on bios (All under 30% from 0°C to 55°C). My cpu is at 23°C (Idle) and without touching nothing, only 1 fan go to 100% of rpm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must hutdown and unplug the Pc and restart to come back to normal state.
> 
> Why happens this?
> 
> It's very disguting.


Have you tried resetting the cmos and pulling the battery reset already?


----------



## wisepds

yes, and all fans come to normally.... for now the fan is normal.... how long? I don't know.... This is "The Agesa Files" (Like X-files tv show jejejeje)

I'll report again if fan come crazy!


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Maybe You could change spinnup time to something Very loong and that would work for You ??


I don't know bro.


----------



## Emmily

Latest BIOS give me my old Hynix ram from my ExRig F43200C16D16GTZR badass, do nothing just drop down BIOS 3333 then add 16 16 16 16 32 ,DRAM Volt Auto, that's all. I have nothing benchmark, ACO 3 hours max setting that's all I have.


----------



## marco9999

I think I have found a weird bug with 3008 onwards...

When using a custom core ratio (happened even with 38x), after resuming from S3 sleep, VLC audio skips and stutters while playing back music flac files... but only VLC?

When using the auto option, it is all fine..

Can anyone confirm this? Same thing happens under linux too, so its not windows/driver related?


----------



## Neoony

So just a quick test of 3501 compared to 3101.

Memory no problem running at 3466 (14-13-13-26 CR1) as I did on 3101

3101 on the left - 3501 on the right ---but notice the CPU frequency difference


But when it comes to CPU, I wasnt able to run my old settings for 4025MHz at VCore offset +0.075 and even bumping offset to +0.08 didnt help, voltage bump seemed to even made it crash sooner.
So Iam now running 4000MHz (1800X), but I probably just need to tweak some other settings more. (my TOP stable CPU OC was running 4050MHz on some of the older 1xxx bioses, but only with 3200MHz on RAM)

Pstates work no problem by just changing P0 to custom and only adjusting the CPU frequency within it. (other pstates on auto)

But the boot is definitely faster. Seems to be about 2 seconds faster for sure.

Gotta tweak more


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

All the same as in my Best 1401 1.0.0.6
sence MI Skew ON = 272 (same Fan/Temp behaviour as in 1401)

RAM = 3080 Cl16-15-15 36 52 1T 1.417v SOC 1.150v
CPU same ~4GHz 1.395v
P_Sate OC -> working NP but you need to do all in Steps:

1. Set your Default & Save (For Cold morning boot)
2. Set CPU state generation = ON (reboot)
2. Set P-state 1 to custom (reboot)
3. Set CPU V to Offset (i have + 0.2500 Max is shown as 1.417 like RAM but for real it's 1.395v) (reboot)
4. Set P-state 2 to custom (reboot)
5. Set P-state 3 to custom and adjust to ~1500MHz (reboot)
6. Save as new Default for Cold Boot
7. Adjust OC/FSB/RAM timings -> Save as Load One after Cold One

So:
*1st BIOS* is Loaded when your PC hits Shut Down. (Exit Win with restart)
Then Load *2nd Fast* Tweaked BIOS after Morning Cold Boot









Done...


----------



## shalafi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Testing 3533CL14 stability with the new BIOS:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't seem that bad so far


so .. any errors so far? [:

could you please share your BIOS settings as .txt?


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> I have the fan problem. I have 5 case fans conected to MB (All noctua PWM). I have fan profiles on bios (All under 30% from 0°C to 55°C). My cpu is at 23°C (Idle) and without touching nothing, only 1 fan go to 100% of rpm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must hutdown and unplug the Pc and restart to come back to normal state.
> 
> Why happens this?
> 
> It's very disguting.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Welcome to my world. Look few posts up for workaround i figured out. Been like that for.me since Day One.


Hi guys, I been having the same beaviour, but find a workaround, if you have Aisuite installed, you only need to select the fan and re-apply the silent (or custom) preset and the fan will return to normally, without restart.

In other News last night I update to 3501 BIOS, all stable 3.8GHz wit P-states working correctly and my F4-3200C16D-16GTZB without problems at 3200MHz with the same configuration that I had on 3101, 4 hours test with Aida64, again thanks to Ramad for the help ^^.


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> I have the fan problem. I have 5 case fans conected to MB (All noctua PWM). I have fan profiles on bios (All under 30% from 0°C to 55°C). My cpu is at 23°C (Idle) and without touching nothing, only 1 fan go to 100% of rpm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must hutdown and unplug the Pc and restart to come back to normal state.
> 
> Why happens this?
> 
> It's very disguting.


Although I never had the fan issues. I always do a certain procedure when updating to new BIOS and I know I keep reading that similar procedures also solve FAN / sensor issues.

*When I update to new BIOS:*

I will _*shutdown*_ the PC. _*Turn off*_ the PSU with the button on the back. And _*unplug*_ the power cable.
I will take the CMOS battery _*out*_ (gotta also take GPU out for that, as its in the way). _*Leave the battery out for about 5 minutes.*_
While the battery is out, I will find any kind of reset and power buttons and *press them multiple times*, also *hold them* for a second or 2. And mainly *hold the power button* with which you normally turn on the PC for about *10 seconds*
(some people call this "power reset" / "electrical reset", [this is for many electronic devices, disable power and press and hold the ON button...cant confirm if it ever actually has any effect])
After those 5 minutes, *put the battery back in*, wait few seconds and *hold the power button* again for about 10 seconds (while power is out)...(just in case)
*Put* the USB with the BIOS ready into the BIOS USB port and *plug* the power cable back in, *turn on* the PSU and wait few seconds.
Now while PC is off (in standby), *press and hold* the BIOS Flash button on the back (5 seconds) to flash it...let it flash (for about 5 minutes)...allow few seconds after it stops blinking.
*Press* the reset BIOS button next to the BIOS flash button, to reset BIOS to defaults of the newly flashed BIOS (no idea if that makes a difference, but it would make sense to me that different BIOS versions might have different defaults)
*Power down* the PSU once again and again *press and hold* the normal power button for 10 sec ("power reset" / "electrical reset")
*Power on* the PSU, let it sit for few seconds and *start* the PC and _*set up*_ your BIOS settings.
After you set up your BIOS settings, *turn off* the PC and make sure to *do a cold boot* once more (*COLD BOOT =* *turn off* the PSU for few seconds *until the lights turn off* and then turn the PSU *on* and *start* the PC)
As some of the settings might only get applied after a cold boot.
*And thats it.*
Power on the PC and roll...

Thats what I do when I update to new BIOS. This is to make sure that any "residual" settings are gone and that the hardware is "power reset" / clean of any electrical "residue" as much as possible.
*I completely understand that this is quite overblown and doing many of those things are not necessary.* But this whole process takes only about 5-10 minutes, mostly while you have the CMOS battery out.
So why the hell not do it?
This way you can be much more sure that no old settings / state of electronics affect your update process or affects the "starting" settings of your BIOS. "Better consistency".
Apart from that, it also gives a nice feeling that things are clean









I also try not to load any profiles from USB/saved settings from any other version of the BIOS, but set up everything manually. I only use saved settings within the same BIOS version. As there are tons of "hidden" settings in the saved bios settings and I can never trust them to be correct/updated from the old bios to the new. Or I dont know what I can expect from them, updated BIOS might have them changed and I dont wanna replace them with outdated values, but I am not sure if that can actually happen to be an issue.

Its just a lot of precautions and preventing of probably possible issues that I can think of.


----------



## Neoony

Also, just to mention one thing about Pstates and 3501.

Until this recent BIOS 3501, I was always setting "*custom*" state to all P0, P1 and also P2 and only set the frequency of P0 of the overclock, didnt touch anything else about Pstates (other than enabling the C states setting)
(while setting CPU Voltage offset in Extreme Tweaker and keeping CPU settings there stocklike)
Didnt have to do reboots in between or anything.
I had this as a habit since some of the older 1xxx BIOS seemed to need custom P1 and P2 as well, for it to work.

In 3501 I only set P0 to custom and set the frequency there and enable the C states setting and it seems to work the same with no issues. (P1 and P2 on auto)
Probably was the case for other recent BIOSes, but this is the first time in a long time I tried it this way and it works fine.

Just to say


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marco9999*
> 
> I think I have found a weird bug with 3008 onwards...
> 
> When using a custom core ratio (happened even with 38x), after resuming from S3 sleep, VLC audio skips and stutters while playing back music flac files... but only VLC?
> 
> When using the auto option, it is all fine..
> 
> Can anyone confirm this? Same thing happens under linux too, so its not windows/driver related?


I know had that issue on 1xxx BIOSes.
Since then I always restart my PC after I ever get it to sleep. Never "connected" it to Pstates, I thought its some general BIOS issue.
I had that with Videos in general, in other players too. Think I also had hiccups in games and so on.

I will have to try later today in BIOS 3501 if thats still an issue, but I think there are now also other issues mentioned with returning from sleep.
I personally dont mind much having to restart after sleep, so I didnt pay much attention to it. But I definitely had same issues as you mention.

Will try later.


----------



## LicSqualo

Just to report my first impression on this last bios.








Ah ops, i forget to mention also I've just now received my new CPU (after Anty suggestion...







) and update immediately the bios after remounted the CPU.









Pstate overclock don't work on my system with bios 3501.








No way to use offset voltage, perhaps is the cause of my failure.







_*I will try changing the voltage directly in Pstate with hex value and try if I can start finally by this way.*_
Someone can comment seriously this?









Now, for test my new (I'm so happy!!!







Thank you AMD Support you're fantastic!!!!







) CPU, I tried a "sane" and simply overclock (I was surrender, really







) with the profile suggested by my fantastic Asus Motherboard







.
So, for the moment, I'm running at 4,0 Ghz with 1,375V in bios (and 1,31V Under load with IBT AVX stable, perhaps I can lower...







).
The ram profile of 3600 work at first shot! No problem with my B-die sammy 3600 c16. Only errors







on HCI due not optimal configuration.







I used the stilt preset as is. Only the ram voltage is 1,415V instead of 1,40V. i will try with the Dram calculator later.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kobalk*
> 
> Hello. I played a bit with bios 3501 : C6H, ryzen 1700x, my memory is CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 (4x16gb).
> This is the first time I managed to boot beyond 2933mhz. No problem with 3000/3066 strap (DCCP standard, procODT 80 / 2T / GD disable), it even boots at 3200 with reference timings (unstable though, I may dig more later). Boot speed is faster than 3008 too
> To me, this bios is a big improvement, tbh after hours and hours of search & tweaks I abandonned. At the moment, 0 problem so far. Good job and thank you ! (sorry for my english)


Try 1.41 volts on your RAM. I haven't tried this new BIOS, but with 3101, my G.skill Ripjaws V 3200(2x16GB) CL16 RAM, Hynix M-die, 16-18-18-38 will run with a ProcODT 80, geardown disabled, and it runs at 1T without any problems. I will try the new BIOS and do a stability test tonight after work.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marco9999*
> 
> I think I have found a weird bug with 3008 onwards...
> 
> When using a custom core ratio (happened even with 38x), after resuming from S3 sleep, VLC audio skips and stutters while playing back music flac files... but only VLC?
> 
> When using the auto option, it is all fine..
> 
> Can anyone confirm this? Same thing happens under linux too, so its not windows/driver related?


I've seen that the normal Windows Balanced power profile will resume from sleep and leave the speed at 2200MHz for quite a while. High Performance or Ryzen Balanced was better, but still problematic.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Disable BankGroupSwap and enable BankGroupSwapAlt (bios 1401)
now in 3501 there is only BankGroupSwap (in Adv menu, 3rd Tab)

BankGroupSwap = Disable
BankGroupSwapAlt = Enable

This is best settings for Gaming







(acording to AMD)


----------



## mito1172

Where is the HPET activation setting


----------



## wisepds

very bad this new bios (1501).

1º My last 5 rock solid bios ram 3200 CL14-13-13-13 configurations now show errors under HCI memtest... (first time since 6 months)
2º My P-state 4ghz overclocking, now is always on 4ghz.. no P1 and P2 states...(I only configure P0 state)... no underclocking or undervolting on idle.
3º Fan problem. One fan from my 5 case fans gone crazy without sense.

¿What's happens here?

Buahhhh!


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoony*
> 
> I know had that issue on 1xxx BIOSes.
> Since then I always restart my PC after I ever get it to sleep. Never "connected" it to Pstates, I thought its some general BIOS issue.
> I had that with Videos in general, in other players too. Think I also had hiccups in games and so on.
> 
> I will have to try later today in BIOS 3501 if thats still an issue, but I think there are now also other issues mentioned with returning from sleep.
> I personally dont mind much having to restart after sleep, so I didnt pay much attention to it. But I definitely had same issues as you mention.
> 
> Will try later.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> I've seen that the normal Windows Balanced power profile will resume from sleep and leave the speed at 2200MHz for quite a while. High Performance or Ryzen Balanced was better, but still problematic.


Yeah.
Although I dont seem to get those hiccups for videos or games when I return from sleep (BIOS 3501) [only tested shortly]
There is the frequency issue as elmor noted.

After sleep it seems to stick very happily to around 2200MHz, although other software like CPU-Z seems to report different frequency from that point, than for example Aida64.
Its not completely stuck at 2200MHz, but its weirdly liking to stay there.
After sleep the CPU-Zs benchmark is maybe around 70-80% from the full performance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mito1172*
> 
> Where is the HPET activation setting


Iam gonna try enabling the HPET.
I actually always thought its enabled by default, but after checking, I dont see the needed setting active in windows.

To test, I created 2 .cmd files on my desktop for ease of use.
This should be the way to enable/disable HPET
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnableHPET.cmd*
> bcdedit /set useplatformclock true


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DisableHPET.cmd*
> bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock


The way I understand it, is that the BIOS always has HPET activated, but if you dont activate it in windows, it will not be really active.


----------



## Naeem

for me 3101 gets me to 3066mhz with 3000mhz trident z 4 x 8GB kit
i can't run same settings stable on 3501 bios also APM settings are not working in both bioses i want my pc to turn on after a power loss but it stays off

@elmor


----------



## Neoony

Also to add.
Here are some useful tools for testing HPET.

*WinTimerTester 1.1* (dont think there is any kind of official download)
https://www.mediafire.com/file/xzo9n84d8lze9nb/WinTimerTester_1.1.zip

Some info post about WinTimerTester:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardbag*
> Enabling HPET in BIOS is just half way of enabling HPET, it needs to be enabled in OS too, and in a way that it's the only timer used.
> By default windows uses combination of TSC+ACPI timers, not matter if HPET is enabled in BIOS.
> TSC+LAPICs Low performance (slow timers + syncing)
> LAPICs low performance (slow timer - no syncing)
> TSC+HPET medium performance (slow and fast timer + syncing)
> HPET high performance (fast timer - no syncing)
> HPET + platformclock=true will give you best timer resolution, frame rate and lowest DPC latency.
> You can test timer ratio and QueryPerformanceFrequency with WinTimerTester 1.1 http://www.mediafire...xzo9n84d8lze9nb
> The higher the QueryPerformanceFrequency is the better is performance. You only get high frequency with HPET. The other timers will give you significantly less frequency. Also note that if your ratio is not 1.0000 you are off set (or you have wrongly OC'ed), enable HPET and you should be without sync problems.
> If you ever want to go back to default timers admin cmd:
> bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock
> Varying depending on setup, one should get increase up to +30 FPS and from the between.Online games is a good example of boost from HPET.


Source: https://www.neowin.net/forum/topic/1075781-tweak-enable-hpet-in-bios-and-os-for-better-performance-and-fps/?do=findComment&comment=594852311

*DPC Latency checker V1.4.0*
http://www.thesycon.de/dpclat/dpclat.exe

More info: http://www.thesycon.de/eng/latency_check.shtml

*LatencyMon 6.51* (you want to prefer LatencyMon over DPC latency checker...more updated)
http://www.resplendence.com/download/LatencyMon.exe

More info: http://www.resplendence.com/latencymon


----------



## NotAgain

You should never force Windows to use HPET on this board / with Ryzen.
It mostly works fine with a minor performance hit overall, but certain applications / games see a _major_ performance hit with it enabled. Games which are many years old and not demanding to run at all may end up dropping below 30 FPS with HPET enabled.


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoony*
> 
> Yeah.
> Although I dont seem to get those hiccups for videos or games when I return from sleep (BIOS 3501) [only tested shortly]
> There is the frequency issue as elmor noted.
> 
> After sleep it seems to stick very happily to around 2200MHz, although other software like CPU-Z seems to report different frequency from that point, than for example Aida64.
> Its not completely stuck at 2200MHz, but its weirdly liking to stay there.
> After sleep the CPU-Zs benchmark is maybe around 70-80% from the full performance.
> Iam gonna try enabling the HPET.
> I actually always thought its enabled by default, but after checking, I dont see the needed setting active in windows.
> 
> To test, I created 2 .cmd files on my desktop for ease of use.
> This should be the way to enable/disable HPET
> 
> The way I understand it, is that the BIOS always has HPET activated, but if you dont activate it in windows, it will not be really active.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> You should never force Windows to use HPET on this board / with Ryzen.
> It mostly works fine with a minor performance hit overall, but certain applications / games see a _major_ performance hit with it enabled. Games which are many years old and not demanding to run at all may end up dropping below 30 FPS with HPET enabled.


thanks for the answers


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> P-State overclocking appears to work fine and downclocks properly to P1/P2 states. However, I only touched P0 state.


I'm pstate overclocked my processor is downclocking just fine but my voltage is not dropping between 1.29 and 1.31 use to shoot down to 0.9 ish


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> I'm pstate overclocked my processor is downclocking just fine but my voltage is not dropping between 1.29 and 1.31 use to shoot down to 0.9 ish


My Vcore does seem to drop from 1.3 to 1.0 at least. And it appears the CPU Package Power and CPU Cover Power drops as well so I assume its working properly for me.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> My Vcore does seem to drop from 1.3 to 1.0 at least. And it appears the CPU Package Power and CPU Cover Power drops as well so I assume its working properly for me.


my cpu package power does drp between 17-20 watts during idle but i can't seem to see my vcore drop at all in hwinfo do you have your voltage on offset or auto?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> my cpu package power does drp between 17-20 watts during idle but i can't seem to see my vcore drop at all in hwinfo do you have your voltage on offset or auto?


Offset.


----------



## Neoony

Some quick tests on HPET: https://neoony.com/files/HPET/index.html

Tiny bit of performance loss with HPET on (in few benchmarks), but less than I expected actually. GPU appears to lose about 10 FPS in Cinebench.
HPET indeed solves return from sleep completely, when using Pstates.
Also did a match in RocketLeague with HPET on and it was running fine. But would really need to do more game benchmarks...

But you can notice the LatencyMon tests show a big difference in latency, so its probably not worth that.

I remember always forcing it off on older platforms for performance, so I had to try some tests with this set up as well









EDIT: also, I think I noticed that there are much less errors in event viewer after boot and so, if using HPET on.


----------



## edwinplt

On 3501 I am able to run my 3600 cl16 @ 3533 14 14 14 14 34 all others auto
DRAM 1.4V SOC 1.2


----------



## Tweeky

hi please help with a procedure to output bios information to a text file thanks

CH6H bios 1501


----------



## Tweeky

my old CH5F; at the factory they put smoke in them, if you let the smoke out they wont work.


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Try 1.41 volts on your RAM. I haven't tried this new BIOS, but with 3101, my G.skill Ripjaws V 3200(2x16GB) CL16 RAM, Hynix M-die, 16-18-18-38 will run with a ProcODT 80, geardown disabled, and it runs at 1T without any problems. I will try the new BIOS and do a stability test tonight after work.


I have Corsair LPX hynix 3200 M-die single rank 2 x8 GB kit and played around with multiple options last night with new 3501 bios and best I could get is 3066Mhz with 1.41v and 1.175soc

If anyone gets 3200Mhz stable on the Hynix M-die using 3501 could they please post there settings.

Thanks


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> hi please help with a procedure to output bios information to a text file thanks
> CH6H bios 1501


Format USB to FAT.

Go to your BIOS.

Enter "Tool" tab.
Enter "ASUS Overclocking profile" and scroll completely to bottom, and you will see something about "USB" (dont remember exact name)
After you enter that, you will be able to press "CTRL + F2" and it will ask you for a filename (try not using numbers as it might say that USB is not in a supported format)
And that should export .txt settings.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marco9999*
> 
> I think I have found a weird bug with 3008 onwards...
> 
> When using a custom core ratio (happened even with 38x), after resuming from S3 sleep, VLC audio skips and stutters while playing back music flac files... but only VLC?
> 
> When using the auto option, it is all fine..
> 
> Can anyone confirm this? Same thing happens under linux too, so its not windows/driver related?


Been mentioned several times. There's an issue with TSC based timers + S3 resume on the later versions (BIOS 3xxx) when overclocking. The workaround is to enable HPET.


----------



## Tweeky

it never ask for a file name and it did not upload to a usb drive it just returned to the save page.


----------



## Neoony

heh, thats where you enter the name



just start typing on that screen


----------



## Neoony

Anyways.
Another thing to try regarding the "timers".

Installing this service, you can lower the DPC latency by quite a lot.
SetTimerResolutionService.exe

https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/windows-timer-resolution-tool-in-form-of-system-service.376458/

I used this on older platforms...gotta test with this one.

DPC latency difference:

No SetTimerResolutionService service:


SetTimerResolutionService service enabled:


----------



## marco9999

Yes thankyou, enabling HPET solved the VLC music issue.
Quote:


> bcdedit /set useplatformclock true


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Neoony* 

heh, thats where you enter the name

just start typing on that screen
I was waiting for the cruiser to show up thanks for the help


> it worked just fine after I started typing


----------



## Tamalero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoony*
> 
> Some quick tests on HPET: https://neoony.com/files/HPET/index.html
> 
> Tiny bit of performance loss with HPET on (in few benchmarks), but less than I expected actually. GPU appears to lose about 10 FPS in Cinebench.
> HPET indeed solves return from sleep completely, when using Pstates.
> Also did a match in RocketLeague with HPET on and it was running fine. But would really need to do more game benchmarks...
> 
> But you can notice the LatencyMon tests show a big difference in latency, so its probably not worth that.
> 
> I remember always forcing it off on older platforms for performance, so I had to try some tests with this set up as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: also, I think I noticed that there are much less errors in event viewer after boot and so, if using HPET on.


I think it also depends on the board and cpu combinations.

I upgraded form a Core 6600k to Threadripper 1950X and at first i had no clue why the hell my computer felt incredibly laggy. Like it was always being used at 100%.
Normal benchmarks showed no slowdowns, but the mouse, windows, keys, etc.. had severe stuttering.

Disabling HPET completely allowed Windows to fly.


----------



## hurricane28

Soo, based on feedback from the users here, 3501 is a good RAM BIOS? It seems that people get higher stable clock speeds. I might give this one a try.


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tamalero*
> 
> I think it also depends on the board and cpu combinations.
> 
> I upgraded form a Core 6600k to Threadripper 1950X and at first i had no clue why the hell my computer felt incredibly laggy. Like it was always being used at 100%.
> Normal benchmarks showed no slowdowns, but the mouse, windows, keys, etc.. had severe stuttering.
> 
> Disabling HPET completely allowed Windows to fly.


Yep, definitely.
It might even depend on the software you use, or the drivers or the OC you are running, or god knows what else...

I remember that HPET was always absolutely confusing at deciding to use it or not.
Its quite controversial xD and people tend to have different results, even though most of the time Disabled = More performance, Enabling might have other advantages.

Everyone should really give it their own test








But I know there are few "experts" claiming it to be only useful for server environments and similar. (there are tons of huge articles on it)

Anyways...
Also very interesting post at IOMMU and HPET: http://www.overclock.net/t/1433882/gaming-and-mouse-response-bios-optimization-guide-for-modern-pc-hardware/3590#post_26539524
(cool thread too, just that its mainly for intels, still a ton of useful info)

And then there are things like these:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mufflore*
> 
> It seems that disabling HPET can result in skewed benches.
> http://hwbot.org/newsflash/4335_ryzen_platform_affected_by_rtc_bias_w88.110_not_allowed_on_select_benchmarks
> 
> In a statement issued by the Head of Moderation Christian Ney, we have confirmed that the AM4 platform is affected by the Windows 8/8.1/10 RTC bias. The bias occurs when adjusting the reference clock at run-time and will affect the Windows timer, causing benchmarks to perceive time slower (or faster) than it really is. This results in benchmark scores affected in such a way that the benchmark scores reported do not reflect real performance.
> 
> The RTC bias is referenced in the ROG Crosshair VI Hero Extreme Overclocking guide available on Overclocking.guide: "Timer is skewed when changing REFCLK in Windows 8+. Additionally the default systimer has issues with OS ratio changes unless HPET is enabled."
> 
> To summarize, always enable HPET on this platform.


From: https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/another-look-at-hpet-high-precision-event-timer.368604/page-54
I know its definitely very closely linked to BCLK frequency and also the C states...

Or this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vbs*
> 
> AMD has stated the following in their docs:
> 
> Make sure the system has Windows High Precision Event Timer (HPET) disabled. HPET increases the polling resolution of the system's timer for certain performance monitoring utilities and the increased poll rate can compromise everyday application performance. HPET can often be disabled directly in the BIOS. Alternatively: from Windows, open an administrative command shell and type:
> 
> bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock
> 
> A command failure indicates that HPET is already disabled.
> 
> These are not the same. There are 3 possible scenarios:
> 
> 1. HPET enabled in BIOS and useplatformclock enabled in Windows: Windows will forcibly use HPET for QPC calls.
> 2. HPET enabled in BIOS and useplatformclock disabled (or non-existent, which is the default) in Windows: Windows will use TSC for QPC calls.
> 3. HPET disabled in BIOS: Windows will ignore useplatformclock and use TSC for QPC calls.
> 
> The definition of useplatformclock is: "Forces the use of the platform clock as the system's performance counter."
> 
> When HPET is enabled in the BIOS, the AMD recommendation to set "bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock" suggests that windows is defaulting to (1), instead of properly detecting the invariant TSC in the new CPUs and defaulting to (2).


But yeah, its all quite controversial








If not the most controversial setting I ever seen in computers configurations xD

EDIT: Btw usually if its causing some big issue, it tends to mention an error or a warning in windows event viewer at boot or so...


----------



## TheHawk88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> I have Corsair LPX hynix 3200 M-die single rank 2 x8 GB kit and played around with multiple options last night with new 3501 bios and best I could get is 3066Mhz with 1.41v and 1.175soc
> 
> If anyone gets 3200Mhz stable on the Hynix M-die using 3501 could they please post there settings.
> 
> Thanks


I'am running my Corsair LPX sticks (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16) on 3200MHz based on The Stilts safe settings since a few Bios releases. Seems work just fine on 3501 too.
Yesterday i passed 2 hours of OCCT Linpack AVX.



Spoiler: Here is his original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Few more DRAM timing presets:
> 
> _Hynix AFR, 1DPC SR_
> 
> *"Safe"*
> 
> 
> 
> - ProcODT 60 Ohms
> - DRAM Voltage / DRAM Boot Voltage 1.340V (keep these syncronized at all times)
> - VDDCR_SOC 1.025V
> 
> *"Extreme"*
> 
> 
> 
> - ProcODT 60 Ohms
> - DRAM Voltage / DRAM Boot Voltage 1.405V (keep these syncronized at all times)
> - VDDCR_SOC 1.025V
> 
> _Hynix MFR, 1DPC SR_
> 
> *"Safe"*
> 
> 
> 
> - ProcODT 60 Ohms
> - DRAM Voltage / DRAM Boot Voltage 1.365V (keep these syncronized at all times)
> - VDDCR_SOC 1.025V
> 
> *"Fast"*
> 
> 
> 
> - ProcODT 60 Ohms
> - DRAM Voltage / DRAM Boot Voltage 1.390V (keep these syncronized at all times)
> - VDDCR_SOC 1.025V








Spoiler: And here are the settings i changed in my bios



Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
- CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.02500]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.02500]
DRAM Voltage [1.37500]
DRAM CAS# Latency [16]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [17]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [17]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [17]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [30]
Trc [60]
TrrdS [6]
TrrdL [9]
Tfaw [34]
TwtrS [4]
TwtrL [12]
Twr [10]
TrdrdScl [5]
TwrwrScl [5]
Trfc [480]
Trfc2 [300]
Trfc4 [132]
Tcwl [16]
Trtp [12]
Trdwr [6]
Twrrd [3]
TwrwrSc [1]
TwrwrSd [7]
TwrwrDd [7]
TrdrdSc [1]
TrdrdSd [5]
TrdrdDd [5]
Tcke [8]
ProcODT [60 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
VDDP Voltage [0.85500]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
Active Frequency Mode [Disabled]
SVM Mode [Enabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Disabled]
In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [Off]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Fast Boot]
POST Delay Time [0 sec]


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoony*
> 
> Anyways.
> Another thing to try regarding the "timers".
> 
> Installing this service, you can lower the DPC latency by quite a lot.
> SetTimerResolutionService.exe
> 
> https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/windows-timer-resolution-tool-in-form-of-system-service.376458/
> 
> I used this on older platforms...gotta test with this one.
> 
> DPC latency difference:
> 
> No SetTimerResolutionService service:
> 
> 
> SetTimerResolutionService service enabled:


Hmmm cant get this to work... cant get 500

EDIT: Iw got it went with full manual installation from power shell that auto thing using cmd does not work in my case. Shiet felt like back on my 286sx with all typing








Screenshot went from 1000 to 500


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *3400 dual rank on 3501*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soc 1.0 (on the previous bios only 1.03125)
> dram 1.415 (on the previous bios only 1.46)
> procODT 68.6 (on the previous bios only 80)
> RTT 5/3/1


Howw's playing around with new bios going ?? So far Found it very stable and id say Asus website worthy









Anyway have You had chance to do some digging in it ?? You know what we want.... HPET and Spectrum dissable option like in that Custom 1701 You moded. If ya got chance of modding this new one. Would like to try it out


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHawk88*
> 
> I'am running my Corsair LPX sticks (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16) on 3200MHz based on The Stilts safe settings since a few Bios releases. Seems work just fine on 3501 too.
> Yesterday i passed 2 hours of OCCT Linpack AVX.
> [/SPOILER]


Hi Wow, you referring to the Bios memory presets as I cant see a safe setting specifically for Hynix M-Die??? There all Samsung chip presets last time I checked.


----------



## loganj

@Neoony well i keep asking elmor to allow HPET setting in bios but I guess its not that important or there are some issues with HPET on this motherboard.
For me, enabling HPET via BCDEDIT results in even more stuttering in my only game that i play. latest beta seems to decrease the duration of stuttering by "half". i can't say the duration but at least i don't get dizzy so fast as i use to before this bios.
its "strange" that windows 10 has absolutely no problem with this game. just in w7/w8.1 i have these stutterings and this bios made it clear that its not necessary a problem with the game engine seens the bios reduces that duration the screen freeze while stuttering.


----------



## hurricane28

I flashed new 3501 BIOS and it seems better than 3101 but still testing.

I seen some interesting new features which i have no clue about what they are doing.

Ai overclock tuner set to default still reports wrong CPU clock in Windows though. Manual mode fixes this. In BIOS the first page still reports 3.2 GHz no matter what i set in BIOS.

Its not a biggie but do wanted to point that out if it wasn't already.

Anyway, back to testing


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> In BIOS the first page still reports 3.2 GHz no matter what i set in BIOS.


that's still happening? great. thought I was crazy. didn't help everything would report differently.
bios still says 3.2 windows says 4.5 and cine bench says whatever windows says but then give you a messed up score.


----------



## TheHawk88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Hi Wow, you referring to the Bios memory presets as I cant see a safe setting specifically for Hynix M-Die??? There all Samsung chip presets last time I checked.


Hi, no there aren't any presets for Hynix memory in the bios. He posted the settings in the post i referenced. You have to enter them manually.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> I have Corsair LPX hynix 3200 M-die single rank 2 x8 GB kit and played around with multiple options last night with new 3501 bios and best I could get is 3066Mhz with 1.41v and 1.175soc
> 
> If anyone gets 3200Mhz stable on the Hynix M-die using 3501 could they please post there settings.
> 
> Thanks


What ProcODT, and geardown settings are you using? Have you tried geardown disabled with 2T?


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I flashed new 3501 BIOS and it seems better than 3101 but still testing.
> 
> I seen some interesting new features which i have no clue about what they are doing.
> 
> Ai overclock tuner set to default still reports wrong CPU clock in Windows though. Manual mode fixes this. In BIOS the first page still reports 3.2 GHz no matter what i set in BIOS.
> 
> Its not a biggie but do wanted to point that out if it wasn't already.
> 
> Anyway, back to testing


That 3.2GHz on the first page is a function of using Auto there, because Pstate overclocking is situational.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> that's still happening? great. thought I was crazy. didn't help everything would report differently.
> bios still says 3.2 windows says 4.5 and cine bench says whatever windows says but then give you a messed up score.


Yes it still happens, its not a big of a deal but still kinda stupid if you ask me.

In hardwareinfo64 i do get 3.948-3.949 which is correct. windows report 4.8 GHz lol.

I do get a good score in Cinebench though, i score 1381 at 3.950 GHz and 3466 MHz RAM. Of course with Biased to Cinebench R15 in BIOS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> That 3.2GHz on the first page is a function of using Auto there, because Pstate overclocking is situational.


What do you mean? What is in auto? I use Manual Ai overclock tuner, default gives me these weird readings in hardwareinfo64 like, 3.940 etc. While Manual mode shows me the correct values.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Hi Wow, you referring to the Bios memory presets as I cant see a safe setting specifically for Hynix M-Die??? There all Samsung chip presets last time I checked.


What can We tell ya?? Ryzen = samsung B die. If one wants to overclick and be stable ect. As i see it Hynix/micron on ryzen is waste of effort. Usually one needs to pump extra juice in to ddrs imc and cpu to have still slower than b die settings...


----------



## brutuscat2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> What can We tell ya?? Ryzen = samsung B die. If one wants to overclick and be stable ect. As i see it Hynix/micron on ryzen is waste of effort. Usually one needs to pump extra juice in to ddrs imc and cpu to have still slower than b die settings...


Not seeing any issues with my system, I'm running 4 Micron DIMMs at 3266, 1.35v. Timings aren't the best (16-17-17-35), but it works fine.


----------



## Anty

Yea, micron seems second choice after samsung when it comes to speed.


----------



## Ramad

@elmor

Beta 3501 has a serious problem regarding RAM PWM, I don't think the current algorithm is working properly. The same issue could be present in 3101, because they both behave in the same way.

To demonstrate the issue it would be better to start demonstrating *BIOS 0020* performance:



With BIOS 0020 RAM is stable at 1.34V using VTTDDR at 0.6666V, look at the marked fields.

Looking at *BIOS 3105* using RAM voltage of 1.36V and VTTDDR at 0.6798V:



Using RAM voltage of 1.38V and VTTDDR at 0.6930V:



Trying with the same settings again:



As you can see, all other voltages are raised compared to BIOS 0020 to isolate the weak link. Now by reducing VTTDDR gradually to 0.6402V:



The RAM became stable, this should not be happening with RAM voltage at 1.38V and VTTDDR at 1.28V/2 = 06402V. This clearly shows an issue with RAM power delivery with this BIOS, and I think that the same issue is present in BIOS 3101. I want to point out that this issue is less noticeable at RAM voltages at 1.4V and above, but when RAM is stable at low voltage with a BIOS and requires a much higher voltage with another BIOS then this is an indication of a problem with the latest.


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Hmmm cant get this to work... cant get 500
> 
> EDIT: Iw got it went with full manual installation from power shell that auto thing using cmd does not work in my case. Shiet felt like back on my 286sx with all typing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot went from 1000 to 500


How do you do?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

^^ Hard Facts Mine is better









ZEN has ryZEN to Lowest possible latency









Try settings:

Disabled Full
bcdedit /set useplatformclock false
bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock
bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes

Enabled fast (i have this one ON)
bcdedit /set useplatformclock true
bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> ^^ Hard Facts Mine is better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZEN has ryZEN to Lowest possible latency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try settings:
> 
> Disabled Full
> bcdedit /set useplatformclock false
> bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock
> bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes
> 
> Enabled fast (i have this one ON)
> bcdedit /set useplatformclock true
> bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes


How???? Arrrg!!!! i want it too!!!


----------



## hughjazz44

They may have changed this a long time ago, but I just noticed with the latest BIOS:

Instead of overclocking using P-States, I just set the CPU multiplier to 38.00 and that's it. I went into Windows and saw that it still used the lower P-States (It didn't used to) and Windows correctly reports 3.8GHz (It used to report 3.79GHz).

Kudos to AMD or Asus or whoever sorted this out. This makes it easier for me to overclock and not lose any functionality, and keeps my OCD under control (That missing .01GHz...)


----------



## boostedabarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> If you check my previous posts I've tested with P-states as well and I'm getting the same results. I OC it to 3.9 using P-state setting and when I woke the PC from sleep it's no longer 3.9Ghz.
> 
> What do you mean not doing XFR? Do you have any tips on how I should OC then so that my OC doesn't cripple down to 3.56Ghz in Windows Task Manager? What's weird is that in CPU-z and all other apps it is showing 3.9Ghz but I know that's false when I do benches.


Why don't you just not put the computer to sleep until this is fixed?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> How???? Arrrg!!!! i want it too!!!


You copy and paste the commands into Windows PowerShell (Run as Admin). Hit enter on each command. Reboot after running the commands.

Now the problem here is this does fix it but when you move the mouse the latency goes back up (at least for me) which is likely normal, but it's better than the 1000+ that I was experiencing before. To test irun DPC checker and play back some music on spotify or whatever and you will see the proper latency speed in DPC checker.

I entered the first 3 commands, rebooted, didn't change anything, so I entered the last two commands, rebooted and was good to go. I'd suggest doing it in that exact order to make sure.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> They may have changed this a long time ago, but I just noticed with the latest BIOS:
> 
> Instead of overclocking using P-States, I just set the CPU multiplier to 38.00 and that's it. I went into Windows and saw that it still used the lower P-States (It didn't used to) and Windows correctly reports 3.8GHz (It used to report 3.79GHz).
> 
> Kudos to AMD or Asus or whoever sorted this out. This makes it easier for me to overclock and not lose any functionality, and keeps my OCD under control (That missing .01GHz...)


I just tested changing the CPU ratio only as well and not overclocking via P-States. I can confirm that it uses the lower P-States so that's quite cool.

However, windows is still misreporting the CPU (goes over 4.7 at times). I don't mind this at all though.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> I have Corsair LPX hynix 3200 M-die single rank 2 x8 GB kit and played around with multiple options last night with new 3501 bios and best I could get is 3066Mhz with 1.41v and 1.175soc
> 
> If anyone gets 3200Mhz stable on the Hynix M-die using 3501 could they please post there settings.
> 
> Thanks


I have Corsair LPX 3200 Hynix. I've been running at rated speed, voltage, and timings since a long, long time ago. I just set DOCP Standard and that's it.


----------



## Tamalero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> ^^ Hard Facts Mine is better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZEN has ryZEN to Lowest possible latency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try settings:
> 
> Disabled Full
> bcdedit /set useplatformclock false
> bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock
> bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes
> 
> Enabled fast (i have this one ON)
> bcdedit /set useplatformclock true
> bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes


Disabled HPET = 1000ms tick rate.
Enabled HPET = erratically going from 1500 to a max 4100us. Mouse jerks around, programs are slower to boot.

Conclusion: HPET does not play well in my system lol.


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tamalero*
> 
> Disabled HPET = 1000ms tick rate.
> Enabled HPET = erratically going from 1500 to a max 4100us. Mouse jerks around, programs are slower to boot.
> 
> Conclusion: HPET does not play well in my system lol.


Last time I've asked about ~1000µs on my system with PDC Latency Checker I got this answer:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaZero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> I got a new CPU batch and achieved @3333MT/s with dual-rank Samsung B-die F4-3200C14D-32GTZ. It took 10 days to find and confirm the right settings with BIOS 1701 (do not like to update to 3008 right now): As always, my current stable setup can be found in the signature!
> 
> Another question: What are your DPC Latency Checker (download) results?
> 
> Are my results ok, because they are all ~1000µs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a heads up, DPC Latency Checker does not support any Windows versions past Windows 7. Use LatencyMon for monitoring DPC latency and kernel interupts if on Windows 8, 8.1, or 10.
> 
> http://www.resplendence.com/latencymon
Click to expand...


----------



## Tamalero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> Last time I've asked about ~1000µs on my system with PDC Latency Checker I got this answer:


Thanks!

Checking with that tool, I'm between 20us to 150us.
Max 1585us (Nvidia nvlddmkm driver lol)
highest interrpt: 748us.

*edit**

HPET ON:
Min : 345us
Max: 2500us
Highest Interrupt 3320us
Highest routine: 362us
Highest DCP: ntoskernel at 2941us.

Yep, HPET does not work well with my system.


----------



## anr11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> They may have changed this a long time ago, but I just noticed with the latest BIOS:
> 
> Instead of overclocking using P-States, I just set the CPU multiplier to 38.00 and that's it. I went into Windows and saw that it still used the lower P-States (It didn't used to) and Windows correctly reports 3.8GHz (It used to report 3.79GHz).
> 
> Kudos to AMD or Asus or whoever sorted this out. This makes it easier for me to overclock and not lose any functionality, and keeps my OCD under control (That missing .01GHz...)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I just tested changing the CPU ratio only as well and not overclocking via P-States. I can confirm that it uses the lower P-States so that's quite cool.
> 
> However, windows is still misreporting the CPU (goes over 4.7 at times). I don't mind this at all though.


Do you guys have Core Performance Boost enabled or disabled?


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anr11*
> 
> Do you guys have Core Performance Boost enabled or disabled?


Disabled.

@finalheaven Windows Task Manager used to show CPU speeds over 4GHz for me, but now it never shows more than 3.8GHz. Are you using the Ryzen Balanced Power Plan? Also, I recently enabled the HPET. I'm not sure if that had anything to do with it.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Disabled.
> 
> @finalheaven Windows Task Manager used to show CPU speeds over 4GHz for me, but now it never shows more than 3.8GHz. Are you using the Ryzen Balanced Power Plan? Also, I recently enabled the HPET. I'm not sure if that had anything to do with it.


Yes Ryzen Balanced Power Plan. Have not touched HPET.


----------



## anr11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Disabled.
> 
> @finalheaven Windows Task Manager used to show CPU speeds over 4GHz for me, but now it never shows more than 3.8GHz. Are you using the Ryzen Balanced Power Plan? Also, I recently enabled the HPET. I'm not sure if that had anything to do with it.


This was definitely something introduced in the newer BIOS' then. I'm on 3008 and just tried this but it's not downclocking for me. I even tried settings C-States from auto to enabled but no effect. It stays at the speed set in BIOS.


----------



## harrysun

deleted


----------



## 1usmus

HPET OFF
NX Mode Disable
Ai suite - off



78 us


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Beta 3501 has a serious problem regarding RAM PWM, I don't think the current algorithm is working properly. The same issue could be present in 3101, because they both behave in the same way.
> 
> To demonstrate the issue it would be better to start demonstrating *BIOS 0020* performance:
> 
> 
> 
> With BIOS 0020 RAM is stable at 1.34V using VTTDDR at 0.6666V, look at the marked fields.
> 
> Looking at *BIOS 3105* using RAM voltage of 1.36V and VTTDDR at 0.6798V:
> 
> 
> 
> Using RAM voltage of 1.38V and VTTDDR at 0.6930V:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying with the same settings again:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, all other voltages are raised compared to BIOS 0020 to isolate the weak link. Now by reducing VTTDDR gradually to 0.6402V:
> 
> 
> 
> The RAM became stable, this should not be happening with RAM voltage at 1.38V and VTTDDR at 1.28V/2 = 06402V. This clearly shows an issue with RAM power delivery with this BIOS, and I think that the same issue is present in BIOS 3101. I want to point out that this issue is less noticeable at RAM voltages at 1.4V and above, but when RAM is stable at low voltage with a BIOS and requires a much higher voltage with another BIOS then this is an indication of a problem with the latest.


The higher the temperature of the RAM the more voltage is required. Cool your memory to 25 degrees and they will run at 1.28. The version of the bios has nothing to do with it

*3466 on 1.32







*



I will try to publish more screenshots later


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> The higher the temperature of the RAM the more voltage is required. Cool your memory to 25 degrees and they will run at 1.28. The version of the bios has nothing to do with it
> 
> *3466 on 1.32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to publish more screenshots later


WHAT?

coolest ram can use less voltage to use same freq.?


----------



## Gettz8488

does anyone know if you need to disable the skew in order to get correct temps?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> The higher the temperature of the RAM the more voltage is required. Cool your memory to 25 degrees and they will run at 1.28. The version of the bios has nothing to do with it
> 
> *3466 on 1.32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to publish more screenshots later


I don't think you understood my post to elmor, it's not about heat or RAM voltage.
The picture you posted is of an ASUS Prime running RAM at a higher frequency, what does it have to do with C6H and BIOS 3501?


----------



## Gettz8488

Any insight would be helpful hear I'm pstate overclocked with offset voltage -0.01875 everything has been fine until the new bios update looking at hwinfo i'm not seeing my SVI2 Voltage downvolt at all staying at 1.31 would see it downvolt. i no longer see it can it be happening so fast i don't notice it? is there another way to check if its downvolting?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> How???? Arrrg!!!! i want it too!!!


Here with Foobar Music on SB-Zx dedicated ASIOx64 Driver









Here download also Timer Resolution (for easy adjust 500uS for gaiming etc:
https://mega.nz/#!oBE00I4I!TqVFQ-to41-syHgUQ77m9mcH0FmkUYr90sbaxINBQNg


----------



## harrysun

Finally I got F4-3200C14D-32GTZ 2x16GB dual-rank (DR/2R) Samsung B-die @3333MT/s CL14 "stable" with BIOS 1701. As always, my current stable setup can be found in the signature!

How stable is this setup:


Spoiler



 
*) T_Sensor1 = Ambient temperature in the case



It's time to share my learnings:

Start with Ryzen DRAM Calculator (credits to @1usmus)
Use paper and pen for your results first, until you have found the right RAM timings, DRAM Voltage + VTTDDR Voltage, VDDSOC, ProcODT & MemCadBus settings.*For all of you who want to see how it starts to find the first working OC settings* (Click to show)Searching for the right settings is a quick and funny task, NOT. Here is my paper work before continue with Google Docs document: 
IBT AVX Extream 30 loops is the quickest way to confirm your RAM timings, DRAM Voltage + VTTDDR Voltage, VDDSOC, ProcODT & MemCadBus settings. HciMemTest is the next fastest test to do so.
Use verified DRAM Voltage + VTTDDR Voltage combinations only (credits to @1usmus)Quote:Originally Posted by *1usmus* 

I want to share with you the results of my testing









*In most cases, the memory works incorrectly because of incorrect voltage DRAM and VTT_DDR*
On this picture in green I selected the best options

do not argue, they are not universal, to calculate their personal voltages, use my calculator, the tab VDRAM / VTT DDR Calculator



Quote:Originally Posted by *1usmus* 


Care about the temperature for your RAM sticks:Quote:Originally Posted by *Esenel* 

Quote:Originally Posted by *1usmus* 

*I shot a jitter phenomenon on video. When the 52 degree memory module reaches the platform, errors appear. This video can be a huge scandal.





*
For me it looks exactly the same.
It is a reproducible phenomenon for me at 3466 Mhz CL14. At first I thought it was just my RAM not being capable of the OC, until I realized the errors just begin when the RAM is at 52.X°C.
Then I forced my fans to 100% during HCI Memtest and I passed the 400% without any error at ~47°C.
 
BOINC or AIDA64 stress testing for 8h is a good starting point to continue, for a overall stability but "stability" is not confirmed yet either.
Continue with a digital test report document. Feel free to copy this Google Docs document as template.
With Prime95 Blend 2048k-2049k you will finalise the right settings for Rtt and CLDO_VDDP, if 24h+ can be passed without errors. Prime95 Blend 2048k-2049k is very Rtt / CLDO_VDDP sensitive. Small changes in Rtt / CLDO_VDDP result in quick errors. Typically it fails withing 1h, sometimes you need 2h-4h. Prime95 Blend 2048k-2049k tests may fail after 19h too, if the Rtt / CLDO_VDDP settings are wrong. The difference between a good CLDO_VDDP value and the right one is, that a good CLDO_VDDP let you pass Prime95 only for 19h but the right one for more then 24h+.

CLDO_VDDP has a big impact on stability:Quote:Originally Posted by *neur0cide* 

CLDO_VDDP does have a major impact on stability. But this is mostly true for DR modules.
I have tested ~25 kits in the last 8 months (SR and DR B-die and DR D-/E-die exclusively) and on about half of them I experimented with CLDO_VDDP. I found that almost every DR kit needs adjustments on CLDO_VDDP to show its true potential, whereas SR kits rarely need any - except of course in case of a memory hole .
Quad kits with SR modules (4 Ranks) also benefit from alternate values sometimes, but not nearly to the extent of true DR modules and usually I don't have to stray far away from the default 950mv.

For example the kit in my signature (F4-3200C15D-32GTZ) was running fine with 3200-14-13-13-13 @1.375v. CLDO_VDDP=866mv allowed me to move up to 3333-14-14-14-14 @1.395v. With CLDO_VDDP=855mv I was able to lower DRAM voltage to 1.375v.


Use proposed CLDO_VDDP (credits to @1usmus):Quote:Originally Posted by *1usmus* 

I decided to write a small article explaining why some systems work fine at 3200+ and others do not at all

*Influence of СLDO_VDDP on MEMCLK "holes"*

CLDO_VDDP is a voltage regulator for the module (physical interface) of encoding and decoding of the transmitted and received data stream. The purpose of coding is to simplify the process of restoring the data stream of the receiver. It determines the signals, signal ratios and time parameters necessary for transferring control information, reading and writing data to DRAM devices. In plain language, CLDO_VDDP is the voltage that regulates the memory access at a certain frequency. "Hole" in turn - the frequency gap on which the memory controller can operate with our RAM.

Consider this simple picture:




It shows 3 identical systems (motherboard + RAM + processor). All 3 systems were overclocked and received the following results:

1) The system was perfectly dispersed to a frequency of 3333 MHz
2) The system was accelerated to 2933
3) The system did not start at all

If all systems are the same, why such results? Let's understand. The bottom line is that each memory controller (IMC) has its own technical characteristics ("voltage" and time) and at the same voltage / frequency it will behave differently, namely it will have different access to memory. Red marked our MEMCLK holes, these are the very hole-mediators through which our memory controller communicates with RAM, and if there is no hole in the frequency range chosen by us - the system does not start or start, but the memory runs with errors. At you I think there was a question as these holes to move and expand - all is very simple, voltage CLDO_VDDP allows to spend the given manipulations. The only difficulty is that these holes can not be mathematically calculated. A vivid example of CLDO_VDDP 866 which is magical for many. The hole of this voltage is in the region of 3300-3500 MHz, but again not for all systems. As shown by our internal tests, not all of it works, I repeat all the IMC are different and require a different voltage CLDO_VDDP to achieve the same frequency.

In view of the fact that the shape of the voltage CLDO_VDDP is wave, the minimum voltage change can drastically change the stability of the system. The voltage step is 1 mv. Borders from 700 to 975.

I also want to publish a list of CLDO_VDDP, which can help stabilize your memory

*CLDO_VDDP list (volts)* (Click to show)0.562
0.568
0.573
0.579
0.585
0.590
0.596
0.601
0.607
0.613
0.618
0.624
0.630
0.635
0.641
0.646
0.652
0.658
0.663
0.669
0.675
0.680
0.686
0.691
0.697
0.703
0.708
0.714
0.720
0.725
0.731
0.736
0.742
0.748
0.753
0.759
0.765
0.770
0.776
0.781
0.787
0.793
0.798
0.804
0.810
0.815
0.821
0.826
0.832
0.838
0.843
0.849
0.855
0.860
0.866
0.871
0.877
0.883
0.888
0.894
0.900
0.905
0.911
0.916
0.922
0.928
0.933
0.939
0.945
0.950
0.956
0.961
0.967
0.973

*upd 1 : small addition-explanation*

The curve represente your dram voltage signal, changing cldo_vddp move back and forth this signal compared to your available frequency setting.
The purpose to changing it is to make the curve crossed your setting line on the appropriate frequency setting.
Whereas the zone where there is no curve present is a memory hole .
Depending of your IMC or RAM the curve can vary in lenght or thickness.



only the form is more oblate, in dozens of times

Quote:Originally Posted by *The Stilt* 

Few suggestions regarding the controls allowed by the new (AGESA 1.0.0.6) bioses:

- In case you run into a MEMCLK hole, adjust the CLDO_VDDP voltage. The VDDP adjustment window is rather narrow, usually < 100mV. Also the window is neither static or linear. Because of that the setting which is optimal for frequency *x* might not be optimal for frequency *y*. Also since the window is not linear, but more of a wave form e.g. VDDP at 975mV might work perfectly fine whereas 980mV won't be able to train the memory. The MEMCLK hole is both CPU and DRAM specific, but so far I haven't seen any evidence it being motherboard specimen specific. This means that swapping either the CPU or the memory (to another CPU or modules) might either introduce or the get rid of the MEMCLK hole. Personally I have 100% success rate in clearing the MEMCLK hole with CLDO_VDDP adjustment (1x R7 1700, 1x R7 1800X and 2x R7 1700X). All of the MEMCLK holes on these CPUs have been cleared using 937 - 1000mV setting. Do note that when you change the CLDO_VDDP voltage, saving the bios settings *will not* put the new CLDO_VDDP voltage into effect, since the CLDOs can only be programmed during a cold reset or a cold boot. Because of that I suggest that you save the new CLDO_VDDP value and press the reset button before the system has booted up again. Also CLDO_VDDP must be at least 100mV lower than the DRAM voltage at all times. Regardless it is not recommended to exceed 1050mV.

- For Samsung B-die dual rank modules I suggest that 96Ohm ProcODT is used.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tamalero*
> 
> Disabled HPET = 1000ms tick rate.
> Enabled HPET = erratically going from 1500 to a max 4100us. Mouse jerks around, programs are slower to boot.
> 
> Conclusion: HPET does not play well in my system lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tamalero*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Checking with that tool, I'm between 20us to 150us.
> Max 1585us (Nvidia nvlddmkm driver lol)
> highest interrpt: 748us.
> 
> *edit**
> 
> HPET ON:
> Min : 345us
> Max: 2500us
> Highest Interrupt 3320us
> Highest routine: 362us
> Highest DCP: ntoskernel at 2941us.
> 
> Yep, HPET does not work well with my system.


You have ThreadRipper and aware you have Asus Prime X399-A. Probably come to see info that may help you with TR, but this thread has massive activity please don't create posts which may cause confusion from members reading them and not knowing what you have.


----------



## CCoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> HPET OFF
> NX Mode Disable
> Ai suite - off
> 
> 
> 
> 78 us


Nice dude!

Hmm running same settings but it much higher (500) consistent. Did you run any command prompt tweaks to tune it?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> 
> For me was the statement from @gupsterg not true. CLDO_VDDP has a big impact on stability:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO changes to CLDO_VDDP wouldn't help based on what previous testing has passed. I reckon ProcODT / CAD Bus / SOC / VDIMM maybe what needs to be tweaked.
Click to expand...

IMO is In my opinion, which was based on experience with my HW.

Plus you will also find a post in this thread by The Stilt where he states similar view, that unless CLDO_VDDP is vastly out of wack it shouldn't affect stability.

I'm glad you solved your issue and have shared your experience







.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> does anyone know if you need to disable the skew in order to get correct temps?


Yes. However, in later BIOSes it's disabled by default, so just leave the setting at "Auto".


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHawk88*
> 
> I'am running my Corsair LPX sticks (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16) on 3200MHz based on The Stilts safe settings since a few Bios releases. Seems work just fine on 3501 too.
> Yesterday i passed 2 hours of OCCT Linpack AVX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: And here are the settings i changed in my bios
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
> CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
> - CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.02500]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.02500]
> DRAM Voltage [1.37500]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [16]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [17]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [17]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [17]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [30]
> Trc [60]
> TrrdS [6]
> TrrdL [9]
> Tfaw [34]
> TwtrS [4]
> TwtrL [12]
> Twr [10]
> TrdrdScl [5]
> TwrwrScl [5]
> Trfc [480]
> Trfc2 [300]
> Trfc4 [132]
> Tcwl [16]
> Trtp [12]
> Trdwr [6]
> Twrrd [3]
> TwrwrSc [1]
> TwrwrSd [7]
> TwrwrDd [7]
> TrdrdSc [1]
> TrdrdSd [5]
> TrdrdDd [5]
> Tcke [8]
> ProcODT [60 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> VDDP Voltage [0.85500]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> Active Frequency Mode [Disabled]
> SVM Mode [Enabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Disabled]
> In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [Off]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Fast Boot]
> POST Delay Time [0 sec]


Thanks for the info, the timings for stilts safe preset Hynix MFR SR did improve bandwidth greatly however after many hours of testing I could not quite get memory stable @3200Mhz even after increasing voltages considerably for SOC and DDR as it kept failing in AIDA stability test. My CPU was at stock clocks to ensure stabilty and will have another play tonight and maybe look at changing the ProD_OCt and few others..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHawk88*
> 
> Hi, no there aren't any presets for Hynix memory in the bios. He posted the settings in the post i referenced. You have to enter them manually.


Thanks I worked that one out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> What ProcODT, and geardown settings are you using? Have you tried geardown disabled with 2T?


I'm using the Stilt Safe setting for Hynix M-die MFR SR memory so ProcODT 60ohm. No I'll give those settings a try tonight.


----------



## Tamalero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> You have ThreadRipper and aware you have Asus Prime X399-A. Probably come to see info that may help you with TR, but this thread has massive activity please don't create posts which may cause confusion from members reading them and not knowing what you have.


Any suggestion then?

The other thread of owners of Threadrippers are either semi active (noone in the PRIME motherboard, only active on the very expensive zenith and similars).
And the general threadripper thread as very few helpful posters (and a few very snotty ones)


----------



## VPII

Some advice please. My system appear to run fairly well without much problems. I do however get the get the odd blue screen error every now and then which when I googled it relates to memory. I followed the procedures stated by a microsoft technician, one of which meant using windows memory diagnostic tool mdsched but soon after starting it would find a problem. In the end I downloaded memtest86 and ran it last night which found 86 errors.

The memory in question is: G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZR TridentZ RGB Series 16GB (2x 8GB)

Not sure if this link to the report will work, but maybe some of you can shed some light. Do I need to replace.

file:///F:/EFI/BOOT/MemTest86-Report-20180113-190049.html


----------



## VPII

Sorry link wont work.

What it states is as follow, only errors I'll describe

Test 4 [Moving inversions, 8-bit pattern] 3/4 (75%) 8 errors
Test 6 [Block move, 64-byte blocks] 1/4 (25%) 66 errors
Test 7 [Moving inversions, 32-bit pattern] 3/4 (75%) 2 errors

Last 10 Errors
[Data Error] Test: 6, CPU: 0, Address: 1D28D5678, Expected: FFFD00FF, Actual: FFFDFFFF
[Data Error] Test: 6, CPU: 0, Address: 1D28D5670, Expected: 0002FF00, Actual: 00020000
[Data Error] Test: 6, CPU: 0, Address: 1D28D5668, Expected: FFFD00FF, Actual: FFFDFFFF
[Data Error] Test: 6, CPU: 0, Address: 1D28D5658, Expected: 0002FF00, Actual: 00020000
[Data Error] Test: 6, CPU: 0, Address: 1D28D5650, Expected: FFFD00FF, Actual: FFFDFFFF
[Data Error] Test: 6, CPU: 0, Address: 1D28D5648, Expected: 0002FF00, Actual: 00020000
[Data Error] Test: 6, CPU: 0, Address: 1D08D5698, Expected: FFFD00FF, Actual: FFFDFFFF
[Data Error] Test: 6, CPU: 0, Address: 1D08D5690, Expected: 0002FF00, Actual: 00020000
[Data Error] Test: 6, CPU: 0, Address: 1D08D5688, Expected: FFFD00FF, Actual: FFFDFFFF
[Data Error] Test: 6, CPU: 0, Address: 1D08D5678, Expected: 0002FF00, Actual: 00020000


----------



## seansplayin

hi I'm using Corsair Vengeance LPx 3200 CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 on ASUS Crosshair 6 Hero bios 3008 directly off ASUS's website. I had stability troubles with the last beta bios 3101 so I used the official ASUS bios.
I now have my memory not only stable at default timings but stable at 3200 with lower timings.
At 1.35 memory voltage the default timings were stable at 3200 without increasing SOC voltage or any other voltages for that matter. the Default timings for 3200 are 16,18,18,18,36,75.
at 1.47 memory voltage my timings are 14,17,17,17,34,57. and have passed 12 instances of Memtest at 1GB per instance up to 2000% coverage which takes around 10 hours to complete.

A couple observations that can save you a lot of time-
-Setting the RAS to CAS delay read /write (tRCD) and RAS Precharge (tRP)below 17 I could benchmark but I could not pass stability tests regardless how much voltage I threw at it.
-Even though the memory SPD says that the Bank Cycle Time (tRC) should be 55 at 3200 I was unable to get it stable below 57 regardless of how much voltage I threw at it. the Bios defaults
to 75 and that works at 1.4v but to decrease this timing requires more memory voltage.
- I also increased the DRAM current up to 120% but not certain I needed to do this.
- I have Vboot at 1.5V but not certain I need to


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seansplayin*
> 
> hi I'm using Corsair Vengeance LPx 3200 CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 on ASUS Crosshair 6 Hero bios 3008 directly off ASUS's website. I had stability troubles with the last beta bios 3101 so I used the official ASUS bios.
> I now have my memory not only stable at default timings but stable at 3200 with lower timings.
> At 1.35 memory voltage the default timings were stable at 3200 without increasing SOC voltage or any other voltages for that matter. the Default timings for 3200 are 16,18,18,18,36,75.
> at 1.47 memory voltage my timings are 14,17,17,17,34,57. and have passed 12 instances of Memtest at 1GB per instance up to 2000% coverage which takes around 10 hours to complete.
> 
> A couple observations that can save you a lot of time-
> -Setting the RAS to CAS delay read /write (tRCD) and RAS Precharge (tRP)below 17 I could benchmark but I could not pass stability tests regardless how much voltage I threw at it.
> -Even though the memory SPD says that the Bank Cycle Time (tRC) should be 55 at 3200 I was unable to get it stable below 57 regardless of how much voltage I threw at it. the Bios defaults
> to 75 and that works at 1.4v but to decrease this timing requires more memory voltage.
> - with these low timings I'm running the SOC voltage at 1.1v but I'm not completely certain I need it, and I also increased the DRAM current up to 120% but again not certain I needed to do this.


Thanks for pointers above. Got same kit and trying for 3200Mhz. Not quite stable using AIDA stability test but not far off. I'm using the Stilt safe preset for Hynix MFR M-Die ram. Any chance posting your bios settings. just txt formats fine.


----------



## seansplayin

just sent you pm dual109


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seansplayin*
> 
> just sent you pm dual109


thanks


----------



## Zognarb

Just an FYI regarding the timer/HPET associated snakeoil in this thread. DPC Latency Checker does not output valid data on Windows 8 and later, as noted on the creator's website:
Quote:


> Windows 8 Compatibility: The DPC latency utility runs on Windows 8 but does not show correct values. The output suggests that the Windows 8 kernel performs badly and introduces a constant latency of one millisecond, which is not the case in practice. DPCs in the Windows 8 kernel behave identical to Windows 7. The utility produces incorrect results because the implementation of kernel timers has changed in Windows 8, which causes a side effect with the measuring algorithm used by the utility.


This is due to Windows 8 (NT 6.2) implementing a tickless kernel, so if you insist on obsessing over DPC latency, you need to use LatencyMon to get a valid reading.

By default Windows will automatically use the best hardware timer available, which today is likely the CPU TSC. Manually forcing a certain timer selection via useplatformclock is not a good idea, and is intended purely for debugging purposes as you can see in the MSDN documentation.

It's also worth noting that finer grained timers are not always a good thing.


----------



## furkandeger

Is there anything wrong with sense mi skew?

For me Auto and Disabled gives the same results, while Enabled with offset 272 seems to produce more realistic results. I shouldn't be having 45-50 degrees idle.

R7 1700 (non-X)


----------



## hurricane28

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> Finally I got F4-3200C14D-32GTZ 2x16GB dual-rank Samsung B-die @3333MT/s CL14 "stable" with BIOS 1701. As always, my current stable setup can be found in the signature!
> 
> How stable is this setup:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: In a 30h run of Prime95 Blend 2048k-4096k one worker failed after 26h
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *) T_Sensor1 = Ambient temperature in the case
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to share my learnings:
> 
> Start with Ryzen DRAM Calculator (credits to @1usmus)
> Use paper and pen for your results first, until you have found the right RAM timings, DRAM Voltage + VTTDDR Voltage, VDDSOC, ProcODT & MemCadBus settings.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: For all of you who want to see how it starts to find the first working OC settings
> 
> 
> 
> Searching for the right settings is a quick and funny task, NOT. Here is my paper work before continue with Google Docs document:
> 
> 
> 
> IBT AVX Extream 30 loops is the quickest way to confirm your RAM timings, DRAM Voltage + VTTDDR Voltage, VDDSOC, ProcODT & MemCadBus settings. HciMemTest is the next fastest test to do so.
> Use verified DRAM Voltage + VTTDDR Voltage combinations only (credits to @1usmus)
> 
> Care about the temperature for your RAM sticks:
> 
> BOINC or AIDA64 stress testing for 8h is a good starting point to continue, for a overall stability but "stability" is not confirmed yet either.
> Continue with a digital test report document. Feel free to copy this Google Docs document as template.
> With Prime95 Blend 2048k-2049k you will finalise the right settings for Rtt and CLDO_VDDP, if 24h+ can be passed without errors. Prime95 Blend 2048k-2049k is very Rtt / CLDO_VDDP sensitive. Small changes in Rtt / CLDO_VDDP result in quick errors. Typically it fails withing 1h, sometimes you need 2h-4h. Prime95 Blend 2048k-2049k tests may fail after 19h too, if the Rtt / CLDO_VDDP settings are wrong. The difference between a good CLDO_VDDP value and the right one is, that a good CLDO_VDDP let you pass Prime95 only for 19h but the right one for more then 24hh+.
> 
> For me was the statement from @gupsterg not true. CLDO_VDDP has a big impact on stability:
> Use proposed CLDO_VDDP (credits to @1usmus):






Good info man! Rep+

My CLDO VDDP is at 700 and i am pretty stable. I doubt increasing this voltage will cause me more stability but maybe i give it a try.

Also, where did The Stilt mentioned this? Was it in this thread or somewhere else?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tamalero*
> 
> Any suggestion then?
> 
> The other thread of owners of Threadrippers are either semi active (noone in the PRIME motherboard, only active on the very expensive zenith and similars).
> And the general threadripper thread as very few helpful posters (and a few very snotty ones)


Signed up to relevant thread







.


----------



## Albert1007

I have one question regarding Asus voltage readings mess in AMD:

Does it ONLY affect the C6H or other boards such as the Strix X370-F also have it?

A.


----------



## stewwy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VPII*
> 
> Sorry link wont work.
> 
> What it states is as follow, only errors I'll describe
> 
> Test 4 [Moving inversions, 8-bit pattern] 3/4 (75%) 8 errors
> Test 6 [Block move, 64-byte blocks] 1/4 (25%) 66 errors
> Test 7 [Moving inversions, 32-bit pattern] 3/4 (75%) 2 errors
> 
> Last 10 Errors
> [Data Error] Test: 6, CPU: 0, Address: 1D28D5678, Expected: FFFD00FF, Actual: FFFDFFFF
> [Data Error] Test: 6, CPU: 0, Address: 1D28D5670, Expected: 0002FF00, Actual: 00020000
> [Data Error] Test: 6, CPU: 0, Address: 1D28D5668, Expected: FFFD00FF, Actual: FFFDFFFF
> [Data Error] Test: 6, CPU: 0, Address: 1D28D5658, Expected: 0002FF00, Actual: 00020000
> [Data Error] Test: 6, CPU: 0, Address: 1D28D5650, Expected: FFFD00FF, Actual: FFFDFFFF
> [Data Error] Test: 6, CPU: 0, Address: 1D28D5648, Expected: 0002FF00, Actual: 00020000
> [Data Error] Test: 6, CPU: 0, Address: 1D08D5698, Expected: FFFD00FF, Actual: FFFDFFFF
> [Data Error] Test: 6, CPU: 0, Address: 1D08D5690, Expected: 0002FF00, Actual: 00020000
> [Data Error] Test: 6, CPU: 0, Address: 1D08D5688, Expected: FFFD00FF, Actual: FFFDFFFF
> [Data Error] Test: 6, CPU: 0, Address: 1D08D5678, Expected: 0002FF00, Actual: 00020000


Your memory is not stable, looks like you have b_die samsung (3200cl14)

Try using the safe 3200 settings from Ryzen memory calculator and follow that thread

You could first try to set all your mem settings manually in bios, with auto settings I occasionally had different settings on each ram stick. which caused me memory errors

hope this helped


----------



## hurricane28

Not bad for an 1600 i would say:



Not sue how stable this setting is but it looks promising.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Not bad for an 1600 i would say:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sue how stable this setting is but it looks promising.


ohhhh... 4ghz! good but cb15 say 3.2ghz im crazy when i read this without see the right of the image.


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> What ProcODT, and geardown settings are you using? Have you tried geardown disabled with 2T?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> What can We tell ya?? Ryzen = samsung B die. If one wants to overclick and be stable ect. As i see it Hynix/micron on ryzen is waste of effort. Usually one needs to pump extra juice in to ddrs imc and cpu to have still slower than b die settings...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHawk88*
> 
> I'am running my Corsair LPX sticks (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16) on 3200MHz based on The Stilts safe settings since a few Bios releases. Seems work just fine on 3501 too.
> Yesterday i passed 2 hours of OCCT Linpack AVX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: And here are the settings i changed in my bios
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
> CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
> - CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.02500]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.02500]
> DRAM Voltage [1.37500]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [16]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [17]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [17]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [17]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [30]
> Trc [60]
> TrrdS [6]
> TrrdL [9]
> Tfaw [34]
> TwtrS [4]
> TwtrL [12]
> Twr [10]
> TrdrdScl [5]
> TwrwrScl [5]
> Trfc [480]
> Trfc2 [300]
> Trfc4 [132]
> Tcwl [16]
> Trtp [12]
> Trdwr [6]
> Twrrd [3]
> TwrwrSc [1]
> TwrwrSd [7]
> TwrwrDd [7]
> TrdrdSc [1]
> TrdrdSd [5]
> TrdrdDd [5]
> Tcke [8]
> ProcODT [60 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> VDDP Voltage [0.85500]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> Active Frequency Mode [Disabled]
> SVM Mode [Enabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Disabled]
> In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [Off]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Fast Boot]
> POST Delay Time [0 sec]


Well after much testing and tweaking with ram timings without success I just bumped DDR ram voltage to 1.47v (bout 1.46 reported) and ram now runs [email protected] using stilts safe (ive linked above) preset for M-die Hynix, Looks like this is the norm for this type of ram for the tighter timings. I'm going to try lowering timings and see if I can bring down voltate. AIDA memory bench comes in at 49200Mb. Thanks to the above who commented
PC's only gaming rig so won't be running thise voltagtes 24/7


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furkandeger*
> 
> Is there anything wrong with sense mi skew?
> 
> For me Auto and Disabled gives the same results, while Enabled with offset 272 seems to produce more realistic results. I shouldn't be having 45-50 degrees idle.
> 
> R7 1700 (non-X)


R7 1700 has no offset present, Disabled or [Auto] defaulting to Disabled is correct.


----------



## VPII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stewwy*
> 
> Your memory is not stable, looks like you have b_die samsung (3200cl14)
> 
> Try using the safe 3200 settings from Ryzen memory calculator and follow that thread
> 
> You could first try to set all your mem settings manually in bios, with auto settings I occasionally had different settings on each ram stick. which caused me memory errors
> 
> hope this helped


Thanks for the reply. I tried various things now, when I check for safe it drops the timings to CL21 -16 - 16 - 16 - 54. I all honesty, when I purchase memory I purchase it for the rated speed and timing at the stipulated voltage. If I run the memory at the specified timings with the specified voltages it would fail with 34 errors 5 minutes into the test. I'll try the safe settings but it still not what I want or expect.


----------



## stewwy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VPII*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I tried various things now, when I check for safe it drops the timings to CL21 -16 - 16 - 16 - 54. I all honesty, when I purchase memory I purchase it for the rated speed and timing at the stipulated voltage. If I run the memory at the specified timings with the specified voltages it would fail with 34 errors 5 minutes into the test. I'll try the safe settings but it still not what I want or expect.


took Intel a couple of years to sort out DDR4, so far AMD is doing quite well 

Have you tried loading the optimized settings in Bios and restarting from scratch then set the DOCH to standard in extreme tweaker. With your ram this should give you main timings of 3200 14-14-14-34 with all the subtimings on auto and DRAM voltage at 1.35 ?

If not, do it , reboot and retest.

if you still have errors then go into the bios and set the DRAM sub-timings manually to what you see in the columns before them,the numbers should match. If you have different numbers in one of the columns, there is your problem

With B-die that should give you a stable system


----------



## VPII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stewwy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VPII*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I tried various things now, when I check for safe it drops the timings to CL21 -16 - 16 - 16 - 54. I all honesty, when I purchase memory I purchase it for the rated speed and timing at the stipulated voltage. If I run the memory at the specified timings with the specified voltages it would fail with 34 errors 5 minutes into the test. I'll try the safe settings but it still not what I want or expect.
> 
> 
> 
> took Intel a couple of years to sort out DDR4, so far AMD is doing quite well
> 
> Have you tried loading the optimized settings in Bios and restarting from scratch then set the DOCH to standard in extreme tweaker. With your ram this should give you main timings of 3200 14-14-14-34 with all the subtimings on auto and DRAM voltage at 1.35 ?
> 
> If not, do it , reboot and retest.
> 
> if you still have errors then go into the bios and set the DRAM sub-timings manually to what you see in the columns before them,the numbers should match. If you have different numbers in one of the columns, there is your problem
> 
> With B-die that should give you a stable system
Click to expand...

Many thanks again... I tried various options and even with very loose timings but fails pretty quick in memtest86. I really believe this memory is faulty.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## CCoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> R7 1700 has no offset present, Disabled or [Auto] defaulting to Disabled is correct.


so manual offset is recommended for non 1700x/1800x users?


----------



## Albert1007

My G. Skill Trident Z RGB 3600 C16 2x8Gb kit with B Dies seems to work like a potato:

Only managed to get 3200 with stilt's 3333 safe timings at 1.36V set in BIOS/ 1.395V reported on every single monitoring program, including the BIOS.

If I try tighter timings or higuer frequency, it fails HCI before reaching 50%, tried SOC from 1 to 1.15V, RAM voltage from 1.3 to 1.46V.

1usmus calculator's safe profiles for 3466 and 3600 the PC doesn't even boot, it keeps in a Qcode loop and I have to force shut down.

DOCP 3600 profile boots 2/3 of the times but it's extremely unstable, 3466 most of the time doesn't even boot and 3333 boots but gives random errors, + being unstable.

So... anyone has any idea? Would want to go over 3200 if possible.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> They may have changed this a long time ago, but I just noticed with the latest BIOS:
> 
> Instead of overclocking using P-States, I just set the CPU multiplier to 38.00 and that's it. I went into Windows and saw that it still used the lower P-States (It didn't used to) and Windows correctly reports 3.8GHz (It used to report 3.79GHz).
> 
> Kudos to AMD or Asus or whoever sorted this out. This makes it easier for me to overclock and not lose any functionality, and keeps my OCD under control (That missing .01GHz...)


I can't seem to get this to work which bios are you using? And are you using auto voltage or offset?


----------



## seansplayin

with Bios 3008 and Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 here are screen shots and a txt file export of bios settings.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[2018/01/14 07:22:36]
Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P. Standard]
D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3200 16-18-18-36-1.35V]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [40.00]
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Auto]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
- CPU Core Voltage Override [1.37500]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [Auto]
DRAM Voltage [1.47000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [17]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [17]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [17]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
Trc [57]
TrrdS [Auto]
TrrdL [Auto]
Tfaw [Auto]
TwtrS [Auto]
TwtrL [Auto]
Twr [Auto]
Trcpage [Auto]
TrdrdScl [Auto]
TwrwrScl [Auto]
Trfc [Auto]
Trfc2 [Auto]
Trfc4 [Auto]
Tcwl [Auto]
Trtp [Auto]
Trdwr [Auto]
Twrrd [Auto]
TwrwrSc [Auto]
TwrwrSd [Auto]
TwrwrDd [Auto]
TrdrdSc [Auto]
TrdrdSd [Auto]
TrdrdDd [Auto]
Tcke [Auto]
ProcODT [Auto]
Cmd2T [Auto]
Gear Down Mode [Auto]
Power Down Enable [Auto]
RttNom [Auto]
RttWr [Auto]
RttPark [Auto]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [Auto]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CLDO VDDP voltage [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 4]
CPU Current Capability [Auto]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
DRAM Current Capability [120%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.50000]
Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Auto]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
When system is in working state [On]
In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [SanDisk Ultra II 480GB]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
KingstonDataTraveler 3.0PMAP [Auto]
ST1000LM024 HN-M101MBB 0 [Auto]
ST2000DM001-1CH164 CC29 [Auto]
USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Auto]
USB3_6 [Auto]
USB3_7 [Auto]
USB3_8 [Auto]
USB3_9 [Auto]
USB3_10 [Auto]
USB2_11 [Auto]
USB2_12 [Auto]
USB2_13 [Auto]
USB2_14 [Auto]
USB_15 [Auto]
USB_16 [Auto]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Auto]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 4 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 5 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 2 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 3 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
IOMMU [Auto]
Remote Display Feature [Auto]
Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
POST Report [5 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [6]
Profile Name [40003200_LV]
Save to Profile [6]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## seansplayin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Albert1007*
> 
> My G. Skill Trident Z RGB 3600 C16 2x8Gb kit with B Dies seems to work like a potato:
> 
> Only managed to get 3200 with stilt's 3333 safe timings at 1.36V set in BIOS/ 1.395V reported on every single monitoring program, including the BIOS.
> 
> If I try tighter timings or higuer frequency, it fails HCI before reaching 50%, tried SOC from 1 to 1.15V, RAM voltage from 1.3 to 1.46V.
> 
> 1usmus calculator's safe profiles for 3466 and 3600 the PC doesn't even boot, it keeps in a Qcode loop and I have to force shut down.
> 
> DOCP 3600 profile boots 2/3 of the times but it's extremely unstable, 3466 most of the time doesn't even boot and 3333 boots but gives random errors, + being unstable.
> 
> So... anyone has any idea? Would want to go over 3200 if possible.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Albert1007*
> 
> My G. Skill Trident Z RGB 3600 C16 2x8Gb kit with B Dies seems to work like a potato:
> 
> Only managed to get 3200 with stilt's 3333 safe timings at 1.36V set in BIOS/ 1.395V reported on every single monitoring program, including the BIOS.
> 
> If I try tighter timings or higuer frequency, it fails HCI before reaching 50%, tried SOC from 1 to 1.15V, RAM voltage from 1.3 to 1.46V.
> 
> 1usmus calculator's safe profiles for 3466 and 3600 the PC doesn't even boot, it keeps in a Qcode loop and I have to force shut down.
> 
> DOCP 3600 profile boots 2/3 of the times but it's extremely unstable, 3466 most of the time doesn't even boot and 3333 boots but gives random errors, + being unstable.
> 
> So... anyone has any idea? Would want to go over 3200 if possible.


kind of sounds like a memory hole where you cannot post at 3333/3466 but you can at 3600, have you read the post from harrysun on page 3279?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I don't think you understood my post to elmor, it's not about heat or RAM voltage.
> The picture you posted is of an ASUS Prime running RAM at a higher frequency, what does it have to do with C6H and BIOS 3501?


I understand you perfectly, but a lower temperature allows violating the rules, in particular VTT DDR

this picture was an example of what can happen at a low temperature


unfortunately I did not thoroughly test the latest versions of the BIOS, but it was possible to change the voltage margin with the new AGESA. Also, I'm more than sure that all our tests do not go unnoticed and the engineers took measures


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seansplayin*
> 
> with Bios 3008 and Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 here are screen shots and a txt file export of bios settings.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [2018/01/14 07:22:36]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P. Standard]
> D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3200 16-18-18-36-1.35V]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [40.00]
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Auto]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
> - CPU Core Voltage Override [1.37500]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [Auto]
> DRAM Voltage [1.47000]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [17]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [17]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [17]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
> Trc [57]
> TrrdS [Auto]
> TrrdL [Auto]
> Tfaw [Auto]
> TwtrS [Auto]
> TwtrL [Auto]
> Twr [Auto]
> Trcpage [Auto]
> TrdrdScl [Auto]
> TwrwrScl [Auto]
> Trfc [Auto]
> Trfc2 [Auto]
> Trfc4 [Auto]
> Tcwl [Auto]
> Trtp [Auto]
> Trdwr [Auto]
> Twrrd [Auto]
> TwrwrSc [Auto]
> TwrwrSd [Auto]
> TwrwrDd [Auto]
> TrdrdSc [Auto]
> TrdrdSd [Auto]
> TrdrdDd [Auto]
> Tcke [Auto]
> ProcODT [Auto]
> Cmd2T [Auto]
> Gear Down Mode [Auto]
> Power Down Enable [Auto]
> RttNom [Auto]
> RttWr [Auto]
> RttPark [Auto]
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [Auto]
> VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [Auto]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Auto]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CLDO VDDP voltage [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 4]
> CPU Current Capability [Auto]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
> DRAM Current Capability [120%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.50000]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Auto]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Enabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> When system is in working state [On]
> In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [SanDisk Ultra II 480GB]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> KingstonDataTraveler 3.0PMAP [Auto]
> ST1000LM024 HN-M101MBB 0 [Auto]
> ST2000DM001-1CH164 CC29 [Auto]
> USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Auto]
> USB3_6 [Auto]
> USB3_7 [Auto]
> USB3_8 [Auto]
> USB3_9 [Auto]
> USB3_10 [Auto]
> USB2_11 [Auto]
> USB2_12 [Auto]
> USB2_13 [Auto]
> USB2_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> USB_16 [Auto]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
> CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
> W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Auto]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 4 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 5 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> IOMMU [Auto]
> Remote Display Feature [Auto]
> Gnb Hd Audio [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
> POST Report [5 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [6]
> Profile Name [40003200_LV]
> Save to Profile [6]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


1.47 DRAM...wow


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CCoR*
> 
> so manual offset is recommended for non 1700x/1800x users?


Dissabled thats if you want to have thermal shotdown protection.


----------



## Yviena

Does the windows spectre patch affect ryzen SSD/NVME speed? there's some conflicting info on the net with some saying the i/o performance went down for ryzen.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> I can't seem to get this to work which bios are you using? And are you using auto voltage or offset?


Whatever the latest beta is. I think 3501. I have everything on Auto except the CPU multiplier and DOCP Standard for the DRAM.

Also, lower P-States won't be seen unless you set the Windows Power Plan to "Balanced".


----------



## Miiksu

I have noticed that soc voltage has big differency in stability with bios 3501. Just one tick off the soc voltage, memtest finds errors very soon. My volts for the memory is 1.5V. I have set soc voltage 1.075. HWiNFO shows a bit lower value.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yviena*
> 
> Does the windows spectre patch affect ryzen SSD/NVME speed? there's some conflicting info on the net with some saying the i/o performance went down for ryzen.


Yes, Iv'e read that in some place, but I have a 512Gb Samsung 961 NMVe (The OEM version of 960pro), and see a 5-10% reduction in speed on CrystalDiskMark, here are my before/after patch results:

Before:



After:



There are 2 diferences between the 2 lectures, the patch, obviusly and, when I run the test on the first image my OS was in another SSD.


----------



## Gettz8488

Can anyone that is pstate overclocked on bios 3501 verify that their CPU is downvolting while idle? On my side I see the downclockinf to 1.9 but don’t see my voltage dropping below 1.25. Another question will constant 1.35 Voltage degrade the CPU long term?


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> Yes, Iv'e read that in some place, but I have a 512Gb Samsung 961 NMVe (The OEM version of 960pro), and see a 5-10% reduction in speed on CrystalDiskMark, here are my before/after patch results:
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 2 diferences between the 2 lectures, the patch, obviusly and, when I run the test on the first image my OS was in another SSD.


have they not retracted the update?


----------



## Pilotasso

Just FYI latest windows updates changed my power plan to MS standard Balanced, which produces considerably less performance. Mine even downclocked after choosing a fixed CPU ratio in BIOS. Check yours before testing.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Can anyone that is pstate overclocked on bios 3501 verify that their CPU is downvolting while idle? On my side I see the downclockinf to 1.9 but don't see my voltage dropping below 1.25. Another question will constant 1.35 Voltage degrade the CPU long term?


Mine down clocks just fine with PState-0 and Global C-States enabled on UEFI 3501.
1.35v is what my 1800x base voltage is. I highly doubt you'll have anything to worry about on an R7. Max is 1.425 by AMD. (not sure what you have, NO rig sig)



I run the "Performance Power Plan" with "Minimum Processor State" set to 20% (disables core-parking).


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Mine down clocks just fine with PState-0 and Global C-States enabled on UEFI 3501.
> 1.35v is what my 1800x base voltage is. I highly doubt you'll have anything to worry about on an R7. Max is 1.425 by AMD. (not sure what you have, NO rig sig)
> 
> 
> 
> I run the "Performance Power Plan" with "Minimum Processor State" set to 20% (disables core-parking).


Yea mine down locks just fine. But I don't see my voltage drop for example your minimum is 0.9 mine doesn't drop below 1.2 Vcore and not sure why


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> I have noticed that soc voltage has big differency in stability with bios 3501. Just one tick off the soc voltage, memtest finds errors very soon. My volts for the memory is 1.5V. I have set soc voltage 1.075. HWiNFO shows a bit lower value.


I got error after 2800%. Quite stable I leave it for now. I'm gonna continue this on later. Not 100% error free but I don't do any critical work and I haven't got any single crash on programs yet.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Yea mine down locks just fine. But I don't see my voltage drop for example your minimum is 0.9 mine doesn't drop below 1.2 Vcore and not sure why


Are you using Offset Voltage Mode?
Here's my text file from UEFI 3101 if it's of any help.

39253466tight122517_setting.txt 20k .txt file


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Are you using Offset Voltage Mode?
> Here's my text file from UEFI 3101 if it's of any help.
> 
> 39253466tight122517_setting.txt 20k .txt file


Almost everything is the same other then voltage capabilities mine is set to 100% and phase controls are optimized on my end. I'll try switching a few things. Can it be possible that I have to many background apps open for it to idle? Razer Synapse and steam and a few others are always open had never happened to me before I'll try again


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Well after much testing and tweaking with ram timings without success I just bumped DDR ram voltage to 1.47v (bout 1.46 reported) and ram now runs [email protected] using stilts safe (ive linked above) preset for M-die Hynix, Looks like this is the norm for this type of ram for the tighter timings. I'm going to try lowering timings and see if I can bring down voltate. AIDA memory bench comes in at 49200Mb. Thanks to the above who commented
> PC's only gaming rig so won't be running thise voltagtes 24/7


Hi,

I've just quoted my previous post as it has some background info, turns out although the RAM was stable with the [email protected] (R7 1700) bumping CPU to 3.9Ghz RAM now fails the stability test. I can confirm at the CPU is good for 3.9Ghz+ as I've had it running stable with RAM at 3066 without issues.

Are there any options in the bios I should be changing to try and stabilize the system with [email protected] and [email protected]?

Thanks


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Can anyone that is pstate overclocked on bios 3501 verify that their CPU is downvolting while idle? On my side I see the downclockinf to 1.9 but don't see my voltage dropping below 1.25. Another question will constant 1.35 Voltage degrade the CPU long term?


Have you tried NOT using P-States? Leave all the P-States at Auto and just set the CPU multiplier. With this latest BIOS, it will still use the lower P-States, and I'm seeing it use the lower VIDs for lower P-States.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Have you tried NOT using P-States? Leave all the P-States at Auto and just set the CPU multiplier. With this latest BIOS, it will still use the lower P-States, and I'm seeing it use the lower VIDs for lower P-States.


I tried that but I guess it doesn't work when you set an offset voltage. I set everything to default except the cpu at 3.9 and offset and it wouldn't downclock


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> I tried that but I guess it doesn't work when you set an offset voltage. I set everything to default except the cpu at 3.9 and offset and it wouldn't downclock


Are you using the Windows "Balanced" Power Plan? If you use the "Ryzen Balanced" or "Performance" plans it won't show downclocks.


----------



## Gettz8488

So it seems that any power plan that isn’t windows balanced will not let my cpu downvolt can anyone explain?


----------



## iNeri

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> So it seems that any power plan that isn't windows balanced will not let my cpu downvolt can anyone explain?


Wrong. Go to advanced power plan config. Then Processor management power>minimun state>set 60%


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*


Wrong. Go to advanced power plan config. Then Processor management power>minimun state>set 60%[/quote]i have done that on all plans and the cpu will Downclock just fine but the voltage will stay at above 1.3 instead of dropping to 0.9


----------



## seansplayin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I've just quoted my previous post as it has some background info, turns out although the RAM was stable with the [email protected] (R7 1700) bumping CPU to 3.9Ghz RAM now fails the stability test. I can confirm at the CPU is good for 3.9Ghz+ as I've had it running stable with RAM at 3066 without issues.
> 
> Are there any options in the bios I should be changing to try and stabilize the system with [email protected] and [email protected]?
> 
> Thanks


I noticed the same thing in the past going from 3066 to 3200 but I just added like a small vcore voltage bump and it was stable again. I've also seen other people saying the same thing. Even if you were at a wall and didn't want to add more vcore I suspect loosing 25mhz off the cpu core would still be worth it since Ryzen gains so much with faster memory speeds.

As for the 1.47v memory voltage you referenced earlier, I'm not worried about it, this is actually the lowest memory voltage I've ran since building this system pretty close to launch day. If you don't want to push so much voltage to the memory just loosen the timings especially the bank cycle time as getting it below 72 pretty much required an addition 0.1v more for every two digits I lowered it, roughly, and when starting from 1.4v memory voltage baseline.


----------



## R71800XSS

My little test with *3501 beta Bios and F4-3200C14 DUAL RANK 2x16 Gb*:

Good
This Bios has allowed me to use DOCP standard at 3200 with stability. (1,35v DDR, 1,05 SOC voltage, CPU Boost off or on).
(standard is 14,14,14,14,34... and the rest in auto).

Bad:
At least in my case, although Bios let me to use F2 or CTRL-F2 to save Bios settings, nothing is saved on pendrive (*can anyone confirm this?)*

Settings were stable with 1403 and 9922 at 3333 Mhz (DDR) , now they aren´t stables or at least I have not succeeded, yet.

- When I increase the DDRAM voltaje (>1.375 like 1.39, 1,415) PC system becomes more unstable.
- I do not see any difference with any CLDO_voltage settings.
- Timings were stable with before Bios, now they not. -> 14,14,14,28,44 or 42 ... T1, ProcODT=68,8, etc, etc.
- Calcultator timings of @1usmus they do not seem to work properly for my PC (anyway very THANKS for this tool again).

With 1701 neither with @harrysun (THANKS for your posts too) settings this Bios wasn´t stable, that's why I installed the 3501.


----------



## Gettz8488

Alright so I’ve tried multiple bios settings and have come to a conclusion I can’t explain. The only way I see my CPU lower voltage when idle is by switching to windows balanced plan. All other plans downclock my cpu just fine but will not drop voltage any ideas? Should I reinstall windows or something? Does windows default plan still park cored?


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> So it seems that any power plan that isn't windows balanced will not let my cpu downvolt can anyone explain?


"Balanced" lets Windows control the CPU power states. VIDs are assigned to P-States, so when a lower P-State is used, the corresponding VID is also used. Other power plans (such as "Ryzen Balanced" and "High Performance") are designed to remove Windows' control of P-States and hand it back to the internal CPU logic. Thus, even if HWInfo doesn't show lower P-States or a lower VID, AMD insists that it is still occuring internally.

Edit: The "are designed to" bit isn't 100% accurate. "Ryzen Balanced" is purposely designed for that reason, but "High Performance" just kinda does that because it sets CPU usage thresholds high.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> "Balanced" lets Windows control the CPU power states. VIDs are assigned to P-States, so when a lower P-State is used, the corresponding VID is also used. Other power plans (such as "Ryzen Balanced" and "High Performance") are designed to remove Windows' control of P-States and hand it back to the internal CPU logic. Thus, even if HWInfo doesn't show lower P-States or a lower VID, AMD insists that it is still occuring internally.
> 
> Edit: The "are designed to" bit isn't 100% accurate. "Ryzen Balanced" is purposely designed for that reason, but "High Performance" just kinda does that because it sets CPU usage thresholds high.


So from what I understand Ryzen balanced alrhough it doesn't show it, the voltage is being dropped? If this is correct it just feels awkward because I use to be able to see it and others on here as well with hwinfo svi2 so you recommend Ryzen balanced or windows balanced? Had the windows balanced been fixed for Ryzen so it isn't as bad?


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> So from what I understand Ryzen balanced alrhough it doesn't show it, the voltage is being dropped? If this is correct it just feels awkward because I use to be able to see it and others on here as well with hwinfo svi2 so you recommend Ryzen balanced or windows balanced? Had the windows balanced been fixed for Ryzen so it isn't as bad?


Correct.

You really only have 2 choices:

1 - Use the "Balanced" power plan and everything will look the way you expect.

2 - Use the "Ryzen Balanced" power plan and let go of your OCD.

According to AMD, there are real world performance gains to be had by using their "Ryzen Balanced" plan, because the CPU's internal logic can control P-States and park/unpark cores on the order of 1ms, whereas Windows will do it and take something like 30ms.


----------



## XEKong

But the latest Windows update fixed core parking. Even Hallock came out and said there is not reason not to use Windows Balanced plan now.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEKong*
> 
> But the latest Windows update fixed core parking. Even Hallock came out and said there is not reason not to use Windows Balanced plan now.


Oh really? I hadn't heard that. I guess I'll go back to the normal "Balanced" plan, then. Do you have a source?


----------



## XEKong

https://twitter.com/Thracks/status/940279510171312128

There is the link where he talks about the update.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> Correct.
> 
> You really only have 2 choices:
> 
> 1 - Use the "Balanced" power plan and everything will look the way you expect.
> 
> 2 - Use the "Ryzen Balanced" power plan and let go of your OCD.
> 
> According to AMD, there are real world performance gains to be had by using their "Ryzen Balanced" plan, because the CPU's internal logic can control P-States and park/unpark cores on the order of 1ms, whereas Windows will do it and take something like 30ms.


thanks for your insight and response. My ocd is a big issue lol not sure of what to do. Are you able to see your cpu downvolting with Ryzen balanced? So far I don't see any FPS differences in either fornite or pubg either plan is the same


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> So from what I understand Ryzen balanced alrhough it doesn't show it, the voltage is being dropped? If this is correct it just feels awkward because I use to be able to see it and others on here as well with hwinfo svi2 so you recommend Ryzen balanced or windows balanced? Had the windows balanced been fixed for Ryzen so it isn't as bad?


Head to the BIOS and save the profile of your settings, then hit F5 to reset the settings, hit F10 to save and exit.
Reenter the BIOS and load the profile you have saved earlier, then enter AMD CBS / Zen P-stats and change the first 3 P-stats as follows:




In P-state 0, chnage to 9C for 3.9GHz or A0 for 4.0GHz.

Move to Extreme Tuner, change The CPU voltage to offset and add voltage until you hit the desired CPU voltage, for example:
1.35V (required) = 1.20V (From VID at P0) + 0.15V (from + Offset)

Save and exit.
Choose Balanced Power profile in Windows power options and you are set.

Result:


Luckily, all the 3 P-stats (0-1-2) are shown in the screenshot above and are active, down-volting is also shown in it.








Good luck.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> thanks for your insight and response. My ocd is a big issue lol not sure of what to do. Are you able to see your cpu downvolting with Ryzen balanced? So far I don't see any FPS differences in either fornite or pubg either plan is the same


With "Ryzen Balanced" it always shows P-State 0: 3.8GHz and 1.35V.

With "Balanced", and no load, it shows P-State 2: 2.2GHz and 0.90V


----------



## XEKong

That's because the Ryzen plan sets the minimum CPU to 90%. You can change that down and see it drop.


----------



## hughjazz44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEKong*
> 
> That's because the Ryzen plan sets the minimum CPU to 90%. You can change that down and see it drop.


After reading that post you provided, I'm just going to set the power profile to "Balanced" and just forget that there was ever any issue to begin with.

Edit: If you use the "Ryzen Balanced" plan, and lower the minimum processor state to 5%, it WILL downclock the CPU, but it will NOT lower the VID to match. I think this is at the crux of Gettz8488 concern. So "Balanced" it shall be!


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hughjazz44*
> 
> After reading that post you provided, I'm just going to set the power profile to "Balanced" and just forget that there was ever any issue to begin with.
> 
> Edit: If you use the "Ryzen Balanced" plan, and lower the minimum processor state to 5%, it WILL downclock the CPU, but it will NOT lower the VID to match. I think this is at the crux of Gettz8488 concern. So "Balanced" it shall be!


Correct it downclocks just fine with Ryzen balanced. But it will not show my voltages dropping even the SVI2 voltage in hwinfo doesn't show it


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> Just FYI latest windows updates changed my power plan to MS standard Balanced, which produces considerably less performance. Mine even downclocked after choosing a fixed CPU ratio in BIOS. Check yours before testing.


Yep this was happening, I changed to performance and I reach a little high readings, not the same that before the patch, but a little better, thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Wrong. Go to advanced power plan config. Then Processor management power>minimun state>set 60%


CPU Freq changing correctly on performance plan, thank you too!!

Btw... I don't have the "Ryzen Balanced" power plan available! !?


----------



## seansplayin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEKong*
> 
> https://twitter.com/Thracks/status/940279510171312128
> 
> There is the link where he talks about the update.


wow good find.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> Just FYI latest windows updates changed my power plan to MS standard Balanced, which produces considerably less performance. Mine even downclocked after choosing a fixed CPU ratio in BIOS. Check yours before testing.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep this was happening, I changed to performance and I reach a little high readings, not the same that before the patch, but a little better, thank you!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Wrong. Go to advanced power plan config. Then Processor management power>minimun state>set 60%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CPU Freq changing correctly on performance plan, thank you too!!
> 
> Btw... I don't have the "Ryzen Balanced" power plan available! !?
Click to expand...

You have to install the lasted Amd ryzen chipset drivers and you will have it.

Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> You have to install the lasted Amd ryzen chipset drivers and you will have it.
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


Aaa, right, I'm installed the Chipset update from Asus page, I'm instaling right now the one from AMD's page, thank you!


----------



## wisepds

for me, this last beta bios isn't good. I can't get 3200 cl14-13-13-13 as my other previous bios and one fan goes crazy when he wants... All was working on the other bios, now crash on this... i don't know why, but i hope get one complete and 100% working bios in the near future...


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEKong*
> 
> But the latest Windows update fixed core parking. Even Hallock came out and said there is not reason not to use Windows Balanced plan now.


I've had core parking disabled on balanced, by default on past W10 versions







. Sometimes I wonder what coffee Robert Hallock drinks ...

There are posts within this thread from near launch where members were editing core parking to ~50% and seeing better 3DM/gaming FPS than rolling with default disabled (ie 100%). For me W7 I use High Performance with core parking off and min CPU 5% to see downclocking/volting. W10 Balanced with core parking ~50% seems optimal for test cases used.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Beta 3501 has a serious problem regarding RAM PWM, I don't think the current algorithm is working properly. The same issue could be present in 3101, because they both behave in the same way.
> 
> To demonstrate the issue it would be better to start demonstrating *BIOS 0020* performance:
> 
> 
> 
> With BIOS 0020 RAM is stable at 1.34V using VTTDDR at 0.6666V, look at the marked fields.
> 
> Looking at *BIOS 3105* using RAM voltage of 1.36V and VTTDDR at 0.6798V:
> 
> 
> 
> Using RAM voltage of 1.38V and VTTDDR at 0.6930V:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying with the same settings again:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, all other voltages are raised compared to BIOS 0020 to isolate the weak link. Now by reducing VTTDDR gradually to 0.6402V:
> 
> 
> 
> The RAM became stable, this should not be happening with RAM voltage at 1.38V and VTTDDR at 1.28V/2 = 06402V. This clearly shows an issue with RAM power delivery with this BIOS, and I think that the same issue is present in BIOS 3101. I want to point out that this issue is less noticeable at RAM voltages at 1.4V and above, but when RAM is stable at low voltage with a BIOS and requires a much higher voltage with another BIOS then this is an indication of a problem with the latest.


There are some DRAM parameter changes between builds, usually they will improve stability for most, but some might get slightly worse results. I think that's the main factor here. VTTDDR if left Auto will always be DRAM Voltage/2. Some ICs might prefer slightly lower or slightly higher, which I think is the main effect you're seeing. Basically your sticks are slightly less stable on the latest BIOS and requires higher DRAM Voltage, however your ICs prefer VTTDDR to stay lower. The voltage required/preferred for both DRAM and VTT will also be different depending on signaling parameter changes.


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> You have to install the lasted Amd ryzen chipset drivers and you will have it.
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


Are you the same guy from noticias3d forum? You help me time ago (Vamos, que me ayudaste con las memorias....Hola!)


----------



## torotocho

Hi, its posibble to use the future igpu of the AMD APUs in this motherboard?, Asus said that its comptaible with apus but the boards has not graphics ports


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torotocho*
> 
> Hi, its posibble to use the future igpu of the AMD APUs in this motherboard?, Asus said that its comptaible with apus but the boards has not graphics ports


Question should be .. Whats the point of Buying C6H motherboard for ****ty IGPU ??


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Question should be .. Whats the point of Buying C6H motherboard for ****ty IGPU ??


Maybe he's giving his pc to someone else who doesn't need a crazy gpu


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Maybe he's giving his pc to someone else who doesn't need a crazy gpu


True true would be a waste of motherboard tho. Since Still would bneed to buy NEW APU for start.


----------



## mito1172

I slept for the first time after 9 months but the rgb LEDs did not work properly when the pc woke up. now it does not return to normal. motherboard problems still running


----------



## Borovicka

Hello

Today I tried google stress app and get some errors. Decided to disable all overclock and then run test again.


Can anyone tell me what does error mean ???
HW: C6H, R7 1700x, Vega 64, Flare X 3200Mhz c14 16GB (2x8GB), Win 10


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Borovicka*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Today I tried google stress app and get some errors. Decided to disable all overclock and then run test again.
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what does error mean ???
> HW: C6H, R7 1700x, Vega 64, Flare X 3200Mhz c14 16GB (2x8GB), Win 10


What bios do you use? With 1501 bios my stable 3200 cl14-13-13-13 configuration doesn't works... but with old bios, works rock solid and stable... why? I don't know...


----------



## Borovicka

Bios is beta 3501...


----------



## torotocho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Question should be .. Whats the point of Buying C6H motherboard for ****ty IGPU ??


I have a youtube channel and when the Amd apus will be released I want to review them, for daily use I have a 1700


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> You have to install the lasted Amd ryzen chipset drivers and you will have it.
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Are you the same guy from noticias3d forum? You help me time ago (Vamos, que me ayudaste con las memorias....Hola!)
Click to expand...

Yes, I am.









Saludos compa.

Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alexp999

Well with the 3501 BIOS I've managed to squeeze 3000 MHz CL14 @ 1.35V out of my 2x 16GB DR Hynix RAM, which is possibly the worst possible memory combination for Ryzen.

Not bad when it's rated for 3200 CL16. It won't do 3200 CL16 and it's supposed to be rated for CL15 at 3000, but from my initial testing its happy. Still need to do an overnight run for full stability testing, but it did several hours of FO4 no problem.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexp999*
> 
> Well with the 3501 BIOS I've managed to squeeze 3000 MHz CL14 @ 1.35V out of my 2x 16GB DR Hynix RAM, which is possibly the worst possible memory combination for Ryzen.
> 
> Not bad when it's rated for 3200 CL16. It won't do 3200 CL16 and it's supposed to be rated for CL15 at 3000, but from my initial testing its happy. Still need to do an overnight run for full stability testing, but it did several hours of FO4 no problem.


That is great...I managed to get my G'skill Ripjaws V Hynix M-die single at 14 15 15 15 30 56 460 at 3200. Rated for CL16 so a nice surprise for me. 1300% HCI testing passed 0 errors. I bet i you are willing to bump your dram and soc voltage up you could reach 3200 though maybe not at cl 14 but you do have DR so more issues.


----------



## Neoony

BTW, here is a power shell script to unlock the pstates settings in windows power plans

To show all kinds of advanced settings: https://gist.github.com/raspi/203aef3694e34fefebf772c78c37ec2c
("download zip" on the right)
You also gotta create a .bat file next to the script and enter this into it.
Quote:


> %SystemRoot%\system32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\PowerShell.exe -NoProfile -ExecutionPolicy Bypass -Command "& '.\enable-all-advanced-power-settings.ps1'" > powercfg.ps1


And Run it as admin. And you will get a powercfg.ps1 file outputed next to the script.
Now run the powercfg.ps1 and you will have all the settings.

Or this script to only show the advanced CPU settings: http://www.mediafire.com/file/m3cgvw73c03fn47/UnhideCPUPowerSettings.ps1;



(Thats the Ryzen Balanced power plan...I have only changed the "Processor performance increase policy" to "IdealAggressive" for now)

There are tons of hidden settings in your power plan, and there are scripts or registry tweaks to show them on the internet.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> That is great...I managed to get my G'skill Ripjaws V Hynix M-die single at 14 15 15 15 30 56 460 at 3200. Rated for CL16 so a nice surprise for me. 1300% HCI testing passed 0 errors. I bet i you are willing to bump your dram and soc voltage up you could reach 3200 though maybe not at cl 14 but you do have DR so more issues.


Can you provide the full settings you used for this? I also have the Ripjaws V 16-18-18-38 set(2x16GB for mine), and so far, 3200 works for me, but if I can get the 14 latency you are running at, I'd be even happier.


----------



## coreykill99

Does anyone know how to use the Qfan to read off the Water temp sensors? fiddling around with 3501 and was gonna try and run my fans off my water temp. not sure if you cant do this or if I am just not seeing the Option. all I see is T sensor. that dosent seem to line up with....anything really.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torotocho*
> 
> Hi, its posibble to use the future igpu of the AMD APUs in this motherboard?, Asus said that its comptaible with apus but the boards has not graphics ports


Just because the APU will work with this board does not mean you will have the connections for the graphics. Mind you, if you can use the integrated graphics with whatever video card you put into the system, that might be a reason. Mining for example. Still, why go for a board designed for overclocking if you will use an APU? You would be better off putting in a Ryzen 2600, 2700, or 2800X if you are going to wait for the next generation from AMD.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torotocho*
> 
> I have a youtube channel and when the Amd apus will be released I want to review them, for daily use I have a 1700


Quick review get intel apu with vega gpu









But ye makes sence


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> Can you provide the full settings you used for this? I also have the Ripjaws V 16-18-18-38 set(2x16GB for mine), and so far, 3200 works for me, but if I can get the 14 latency you are running at, I'd be even happier.


Here were my settings when I ran the test. I have since played with a few things like bring my voltages down and stuff. Not tested stability since I started making these smaller changes. Hopefully this will help you out.



Let me know if you have any questions on my bios settings. I do not think I have a dump of the bios settings from that stability test run. I think almost all my bios settings are pretty much the same from then to now.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Here were my settings when I ran the test. I have since played with a few things like bring my voltages down and stuff. Not tested stability since I started making these smaller changes. Hopefully this will help you out.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions on my bios settings. I do not think I have a dump of the bios settings from that stability test run. I think almost all my bios settings are pretty much the same from then to now.


How stable is it?

Did you run Realbench or some other stress testing tools?


----------



## fallrisk

So.. Has anyone else on 3501 run into any issues with Aura on their GPU not working or is it just me?

Scratch that, got it working.. Weird. Bios flashing as well as driver/bios updates drives my AURA crazy.

Anyway, 3501 is as good or better than any of the past bios updates on my board; having full working p-states without p-state setting OC is awesome too.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> How stable is it?
> 
> Did you run Realbench or some other stress testing tools?


Yeah realbench for 6 or 8 hours forget which one I did. ( I meant forgot if I did 6 or 8 hours) Passed as well. No gaming issues either since. I have dialed back my CPU overclock just a tad since then to lower all the voltages needed. Just a minor amount.


----------



## Brko

I am testing 3501 BIOS and so far so good. My last used was great 9920. I skipped every single one inbetween.

Question: where did option Advanced -> AMD CBS -> UMC Common options -> DDR4 Common options -> *FAIL_CNT* dissapeared?
I helped myself with that FAIL_CNT option when set to 2. Never had cold boot issue again. Now I'm searching for it in 3501 but cannot find it.

Is it removed or relocated somewhere? Thanks.


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brko*
> 
> I am testing 3501 BIOS and so far so good. My last used was great 9920. I skipped every single one inbetween.
> 
> Question: where did option Advanced -> AMD CBS -> UMC Common options -> DDR4 Common options -> *FAIL_CNT* dissapeared?
> I helped myself with that FAIL_CNT option when set to 2. Never had cold boot issue again. Now I'm searching for it in 3501 but cannot find it.
> 
> Is it removed or relocated somewhere? Thanks.


In DRAM timings.


----------



## Brko

Now it is called somewhat different. Found it.

Thank You very much, kind sir


----------



## AlphaZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> Last time I've asked about ~1000µs on my system with PDC Latency Checker I got this answer:


The fact is you could post the same information in this thread every day and if it's not on the "last page" no one will bother to look back and read any of it.

*YOU SHOULD ONLY BE USING DPC LATENCY CHECKER IF YOU ARE ON WINDOWS 7 OR BELOW, IT SAYS SO RIGHT ON THE PRODUCT PAGE. USE LATENCYMON* http://www.thesycon.de/eng/latency_check.shtml
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DPC Latency Checker Developer*
> Windows 8 Compatibility: The DPC latency utility runs on Windows 8 but does not show correct values. The output suggests that the Windows 8 kernel performs badly and introduces a constant latency of one millisecond, which is not the case in practice. DPCs in the Windows 8 kernel behave identical to Windows 7. The utility produces incorrect results because the implementation of kernel timers has changed in Windows 8, which causes a side effect with the measuring algorithm used by the utility. Thesycon is working on a new version of the DPC latency utility and will make it available on this site as soon as it is finished.


That being said, I'm sure in a day or two people will be posting their screenshots of this program.

@harrysun, you are one of the good ones bro. You seem to have a working memory beyond the "last page" of the this thread, and you are always posting setting and validation data with your claims.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoony*
> 
> BTW, here is a power shell script to unlock the pstates settings in windows power plans
> 
> To show all kinds of advanced settings: https://gist.github.com/raspi/203aef3694e34fefebf772c78c37ec2c
> ("download zip" on the right)
> You also gotta create a .bat file next to the script and enter this into it.
> And Run it as admin. And you will get a powercfg.ps1 file outputed next to the script.
> Now run the powercfg.ps1 and you will have all the settings.
> 
> Or this script to only show the advanced CPU settings: http://www.mediafire.com/file/m3cgvw73c03fn47/UnhideCPUPowerSettings.ps1;
> 
> 
> 
> (Thats the Ryzen Balanced power plan...I have only changed the "Processor performance increase policy" to "IdealAggressive" for now)
> 
> There are tons of hidden settings in your power plan, and there are scripts or registry tweaks to show them on the internet.


Thanks for this just a quick question the setting ideal aggressive changes what exactly?


----------



## Pilotasso

Guys, windows now keeps changing Power plan to balanced and games are running rather choppy (CPU frequency keeps changing but generally much lower than my 3.9 Ghz set in BIOS) until I set back to perfomance or Ryzen plan manually again. On next boot, its back to default balanced grrr.


----------



## hurricane28

New stresstest program out dudes:

https://www.cpuid.com/downloads/powermax/powermax_1.00_setup.exe

Haven't tried it yet but will in a few minutes.


----------



## Pilotasso

solution for the power plan changing automatically (note: avoid this for notebooks)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQtWqrpOLOI


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> New stresstest program out dudes:
> 
> https://www.cpuid.com/downloads/powermax/powermax_1.00_setup.exe
> 
> Haven't tried it yet but will in a few minutes.


It also comes with this ominous warning
Quote:


> !! Please use powerMAX at your own risks !!
> 
> powerMAX stresses your PC in such a way that it may reveal the weakness of some of the components, and cause non-reversible damage to mainboard VRMs, video card VRM, PSU, or any other component. For that reason, powerMAX has to be used at your entire responsibility and CPUID shall not be liable for any damage which may arise as a result of your use of powerMAX.


----------



## Pilotasso

that disclaimer should be common to all burn software. They dont call burn in tests for nothing


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It also comes with this ominous warning


Don't all stresstools come with some sort of warning?

I think if you keep an eye on temps it should be fine. Its an updated version of IBT AVX i think.


----------



## Johan45

I know I just thought it was a bit over the top.
All I saw was it uses SSE and AVX depending on HW.


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Thanks for this just a quick question the setting ideal aggressive changes what exactly?


The "IdealAggressive" exactly Iam not sure what it means.

But the setting and some of the options are explained here:
Quote:


> Processor Performance Increase Policy and Processor Performance Decrease Policy determine which performance state should be set when a change happens. "Single�? policy means it chooses the next state. "Rocket�? means the maximum or minimal power performance state. "Ideal�? tries to find a balance between power and performance.


From: https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-server/administration/performance-tuning/hardware/power/power-performance-tuning

Iam hoping "IdealAggressive" is simply a bit more aggressive Ideal setting, so it will be faster/higher at going up from low states.
But I gotta test it somehow









I know there should be somewhere on the internet explained most of the "hidden" power settings, but Iam having trouble finding that now (found it years ago somewhere).
If I find it I will post it.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> Guys, windows now keeps changing Power plan to balanced and games are running rather choppy (CPU frequency keeps changing but generally much lower than my 3.9 Ghz set in BIOS) until I set back to perfomance or Ryzen plan manually again. On next boot, its back to default balanced grrr.


Windows no longer parks your cores with the balanced plan you shouldn't see much of a difference between the plans


----------



## Pilotasso

but it throttles below my 3.9 Ghz overclocks. I was playing games at 3Ghz, WTH, the performance was not stellar.

I manually changed plan as described in my last post and now it stays where I left it (3.9) at every boot.


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Windows no longer parks your cores with the balanced plan you shouldn't see much of a difference between the plans


You know, there are couple more settings than just core parking.

Compare yourself.

Left - Ryzen Balanced, Middle - Balanced, Right - High Performance

Direct link to the image: https://i.imgur.com/II1GPhl.png
Note: I changed "Processor performance increase policy" to "IdealAggressive" from "Ideal" for Ryzen Balanced

The whole thing affects how Pstates work, a lot.
But yeah, there are only few changes between those plans.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoony*
> 
> You know, there are couple more settings than just core parking.
> 
> Compare yourself.
> 
> Left - Ryzen Balanced, Middle - Balanced, Right - High Performance
> 
> Direct link to the image: https://i.imgur.com/II1GPhl.png
> Note: I changed "Processor performance increase policy" to "IdealAggressive" from "Ideal" for Ryzen Balanced
> 
> The whole thing affects how Pstates work, a lot.
> But yeah, there are only few changes between those plans.


Would you say it's a big difference for the performance ?


----------



## harrysun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaZero*
> 
> The fact is you could post the same information in this thread every day and if it's not on the "last page" no one will bother to look back and read any of it.
> 
> @harrysun, you are one of the good ones bro. You seem to have a working memory beyond the "last page" of the this thread, and you are always posting setting and validation data with your claims.


To be honest. Myself I hate the search function in this forum. It is technicaly not sate of the art and sometimes I wish we would have something like stackoverflow, where answers are search automatically while typing.

Thx for the flowers







I try to contribute back to the community which helped me a lot to get this working.


----------



## Miiksu

I'm running mem at 3600 MHz very nice timings but my scores are very bad. Interesting... Ecxept latency is good. And not stable but quite something still. Atleast I can run Win10 without doing anything









https://postimg.org/image/cjco21vdh/


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Would you say it's a big difference for the performance ?


Probably not that much...
But that first setting might make it rather very lazy to get up in Pstates, compared in Ryzen plan to Balanced plan.


IMG direct link:https://i.imgur.com/SgpFV2G.png
Basically this means that CPU must get to 60% before it will increase in Pstates.
And some other settings make it more likely do go down in pstates than in Ryzen plan.

So yeah it might definitely affect it. Especially as many games dont utilize CPU that much.
It might happen that he is switching Pstates mid game and you most definitely dont want that in games.

The High Performance plan shouldnt really affect it compared to Ryzen Plan.
But the Balanced plan most probably yeah.

Yet you probably wouldnt even notice in benchmarks for example. So it doesnt affect the "top" performance, it just might get to it slower.

EDIT:
Which reminds me that Iam gonna create another plan for gaming where I simply disable the Pstates.
Process Lasso will simply switch it when I start a game. (Process Lasso awesome process/task manager. If you want control, just get it)


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoony*
> 
> Probably not that much...
> But that first setting might make it rather very lazy to get up in Pstates, compared in Ryzen plan to Balanced plan.
> 
> 
> Basically this means that CPU must get to 60% before it will increase in Pstates.
> And some other settings make it more likely do go down in pstates than in Ryzen plan.
> 
> So yeah it might definitely affect it. Especially as many games dont utilize CPU that much.
> It might happen that he is switching Pstates mid game and you most definitely dont want that in games.
> 
> The High Performance plan shouldnt really affect it compared to Ryzen Plan.
> But the Balanced plan most probably yeah.


i have games that don't utilize all my cored above 60% but my cpu is clocked to 3.9 on all cored


----------



## XEKong

I'm more interested in the boost setting and if we can get XFR to stay higher longer.


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> i have games that don't utilize all my cored above 60% but my cpu is clocked to 3.9 on all cored


On windows Balanced plan you mean?

Ryzen plan has 25% threshold to increase. Balanced has 60%, High performance plan has 30%

Also you might wanna check after some time of playing...it might be that start of the game puts it up to p0, but later might go down.

And also the decrease policy matters.

Ryzen has 10%, Balanced has 20%, High performance has 10%
You need that much CPU usage for the Pstates to go down.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoony*
> 
> On windows Balanced plan you mean?
> 
> Ryzen plan has 25% threshold to increase. Balanced has 60%, High performance plan has 30%
> 
> Also you might wanna check after some time of playing...it might be that start of the game puts it up to p0, but later might go down.
> 
> And also the decrease policy matters.
> 
> Ryzen has 10%, Balanced has 20%, High performance has 10%
> You need that much CPU usage for the Pstates to go down.


on windows balanced in game my cpus are all clocked to 3.9 no matter when i check. i think it only downclocked cores if u have core parking on


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> on windows balanced in game my cpus are all clocked to 3.9 no matter when i check. i think it only downclocked cores if u have core parking on


Pretty sure it does go down for me.

Just tried with Rocket League. (FPS CAP: 150)
Ryzen plan:


Balanced plan:


You can notice quite a difference.
Game was running fine though.

Although balanced just made it switch less, maybe that isnt completely a bad thing xD


----------



## Gettz8488

can anyone confirm if windows balanced downclocks cores while playing games on ryzen?


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoony*
> 
> Pretty sure it does go down for me.
> 
> Just tried with Rocket League. (FPS CAP: 150)
> Ryzen plan:
> 
> 
> Balanced plan:
> 
> 
> You can notice quite a difference.
> Game was running fine though.
> 
> Although balanced just made it switch less, maybe that isnt completely a bad thing xD


did you notice any performance difference? what did you use to monitor the game? i just reset hwinfo when game starts and when i finish the game take a look and minimum clock stays at 3.925


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> did you notice any performance difference? what did you use to monitor the game? i just reset hwinfo when game starts and when i finish the game take a look and minimum clock stays at 3.925


Didnt notice any performance difference, but then game was capped at 150FPS and only played single player....but then the game is rather GPU dependant, so I wouldnt expect too much difference from CPU.
But then maybe switching Pstates isnt that bad.
Would need more testing









Used MSI Afterburner built-in Hardware Monitor on my second monitor while playing.

----
Anyways a bit offtopic.
I tried to check if there is any difference if I use core parking in power usage.
Left - 1 minute test of idle no parking, Right - 1 minute test of idle parking
Order of values: Sensor -- Current - Minimum - Maximum - Average

Direct link to the Image

The parked was set to park 12 logical cores out of 16. And it left them all parked most of the test time.

Was thinking of making idle plan that would use parking. (after few minutes of no usage)
The average values seem to be a tiny bit lower. Could use a longer test








That just kinda directs most usage to core 1 and 2 (logical core 1-4).


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoony*
> 
> Didnt notice any performance difference, but then game was capped at 150FPS and only played single player....but then the game is rather GPU dependant, so I wouldnt expect too much difference from CPU.
> But then maybe switching Pstates isnt that bad.
> Would need more testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used MSI Afterburner built-in Hardware Monitor on my second monitor while playing.
> 
> ----
> Anyways a bit offtopic.
> I tried to check if there is any difference if I use core parking in power usage.
> Left - 1 minute test of idle no parking, Right - 1 minute test of idle parking
> Order of values: Sensor -- Current - Minimum - Maximum - Average
> 
> Direct link to the Image
> 
> The parked was set to park 12 logical cores out of 16. And it left them all parked most of the test time.
> 
> Was thinking of making idle plan that would use parking. (after few minutes of no usage)
> The average values seem to be a tiny bit lower. Could use a longer test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That just kinda directs most usage to core 1 and 2 (logical core 1-4).


Thanks for all your help. just ran 3d Mark at 1080P and the scored are pretty much exactly the same and 3d mark doesn't use all cored above 60% some cored are at 5% ect


----------



## wisepds

I can't manage to leave my memories stable at cl14-13-13-13 with the same configuration as before. What has changed in this Bios? Not even Ryzen Dram Calculator. None of its settings are stable for me.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> I can't manage to leave my memories stable at cl14-13-13-13 with the same configuration as before. What has changed in this Bios? Not even Ryzen Dram Calculator. None of its settings are stable for me.


Thats why its called beta ?? And changes ?? Deam about finding out. Since we never get that information EVER.


----------



## Steelraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> I can't manage to leave my memories stable at cl14-13-13-13 with the same configuration as before. What has changed in this Bios? Not even Ryzen Dram Calculator. None of its settings are stable for me.


Your continued complaints over and over again are getting annoying.


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steelraven*
> 
> Your continued complaints over and over again are getting annoying.


Sorry, i only want to report my tries to get the memory stables...testing all configurations that works in the past..I'm still triying


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Thats why its called beta ?? And changes ?? Deam about finding out. Since we never get that information EVER.


I know, but I want to show that it's not going well, at least for me.

I think if @Elmor uploads beta's bios is for test it and say if it goes well or badly.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> I know, but I want to show that it's not going well, at least for me.
> 
> I think if @Elmor uploads beta's bios is for test it and say if it goes well or badly.


As i see it one cant test much on this beta ryzen platform. 2 systems on same parta will have totally different problems. And that makes it most fun platform i ever had and worst platfor for normal Joe that knows nothing.

I would not recommend ryzen to anyone that does not know loads about pcs of hes not gonna run it stock.

One wants problems free system??? Intel simply WORKS. Plug stuff in power ip load OC oreset that someone did on same system and u r good.


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> As i see it one cant test much on this beta ryzen platform. 2 systems on same parta will have totally different problems. And that makes it most fun platform i ever had and worst platfor for normal Joe that knows nothing.
> 
> I would not recommend ryzen to anyone that does not know loads about pcs of hes not gonna run it stock.
> 
> One wants problems free system??? Intel simply WORKS. Plug stuff in power ip load OC oreset that someone did on same system and u r good.


100% agree!!!! we'll wait for the next bios!


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> As i see it one cant test much on this beta ryzen platform. 2 systems on same parta will have totally different problems. And that makes it most fun platform i ever had and worst platfor for normal Joe that knows nothing.
> 
> I would not recommend ryzen to anyone that does not know loads about pcs of hes not gonna run it stock.
> 
> One wants problems free system??? Intel simply WORKS. Plug stuff in power ip load OC oreset that someone did on same system and u r good.


Intel is up to the 8th generation of Core systems, so it makes sense that there is going to be more stability than a first generation Ryzen system. The fact that our motherboard of choice is getting fairly frequent BIOS updates for us to play with also helps give that feeling that we are almost on something experimental, though that is because Elmor has been feeding us BIOS versions a lot faster than what those who stick to the web page are seeing.

Ryzen makes for a great system for even end users, just overclock it to 3.8GHz all the time, no P-state, nothing else, just a straight 3.8GHz with nothing else, and people are VERY satisfied with the performance they get.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> I can't manage to leave my memories stable at cl14-13-13-13 with the same configuration as before. What has changed in this Bios? Not even Ryzen Dram Calculator. None of its settings are stable for me.


First up, you need to realize that the latest few BIOS versions have ALL been focused on giving us the latest AGESA versions, which have a bit of a focus on Zen+(which is getting released in April). So, what is changing is a function of BIOS code that needs to support both the first and second generation of Ryzen chips. In some cases, we see that people with Hynix memory have seen a huge improvement in terms of getting memory to run at faster speeds, but at the same time, there is clearly an effort at getting memory to "just work", which means some settings may be more conservative, and in others, some BIOS releases may not be as good for those with GOOD memory. Voltages are probably also getting tweaked so if the system is fully stable at lower voltages, the Auto settings may be a tiny bit lower, which may affect your stability.

No one says you need to use every new BIOS version, some of these should be considered EXPERIMENTAL, or pre-beta, because while they may work, there hasn't been enough time to fully test these versions as being fully safe, and this is why they do not show up on the Asus web site for people to download. Complaining that Elmor is giving us new BIOS versions to play with(and make no mistake, many of us consider these new BIOS versions as something to play with, not because we NEED them). You know those with Hynix memory were complaining about not being able to hit 3200(for 3200 rated memory), and guess what, these new versions get us there. Is your memory even rated to 14-13-13-13, or is that just that you were able to get your memory to that level previously under AGESA 1.0..0.7.1?


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> First up, you need to realize that the latest few BIOS versions have ALL been focused on giving us the latest AGESA versions, which have a bit of a focus on Zen+(which is getting released in April). So, what is changing is a function of BIOS code that needs to support both the first and second generation of Ryzen chips. In some cases, we see that people with Hynix memory have seen a huge improvement in terms of getting memory to run at faster speeds, but at the same time, there is clearly an effort at getting memory to "just work", which means some settings may be more conservative, and in others, some BIOS releases may not be as good for those with GOOD memory. Voltages are probably also getting tweaked so if the system is fully stable at lower voltages, the Auto settings may be a tiny bit lower, which may affect your stability.
> 
> No one says you need to use every new BIOS version, some of these should be considered EXPERIMENTAL, or pre-beta, because while they may work, there hasn't been enough time to fully test these versions as being fully safe, and this is why they do not show up on the Asus web site for people to download. Complaining that Elmor is giving us new BIOS versions to play with(and make no mistake, many of us consider these new BIOS versions as something to play with, not because we NEED them). You know those with Hynix memory were complaining about not being able to hit 3200(for 3200 rated memory), and guess what, these new versions get us there. Is your memory even rated to 14-13-13-13, or is that just that you were able to get your memory to that level previously under AGESA 1.0..0.7.1?


You are right... my memos are cl14-14-14-14 but on 1.0.0.7 and later bios works perfect on 14-13-13-13...
But... after 10 months i want a bios without F9 error booting (Now is fix, i know), and a normal speed boot, not 20 seconds only for boot... i know that overclocking and ram oc is for pro users, but i test all bios looking for that two things. When arrives a bios that boot fast and without cold boot, i'll stop flashing... i need pc for work not for test.. (I recognize that i like, but is not the propose for my PC).


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pilotasso*
> 
> Guys, windows now keeps changing Power plan to balanced and games are running rather choppy (CPU frequency keeps changing but generally much lower than my 3.9 Ghz set in BIOS) until I set back to perfomance or Ryzen plan manually again. On next boot, its back to default balanced grrr.


Are you running Asus AI Suite? It changes the power plan for the power conservation stuff(you can disable it in the settings, but if you manually change the power profile within AI Suite, then yea, it changes the power plans again).


----------



## Xuper

Dual Rank 3200 on Ryzen 1600X Possible? I heard You can't go above 2666.


----------



## Jesaul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xuper*
> 
> Dual Rank 3200 on Ryzen 1600X Possible? I heard You can't go above 2666.


I've got 32GB 3200 running on 1600x perfectly.


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> I can't manage to leave my memories stable at cl14-13-13-13 with the same configuration as before. What has changed in this Bios? Not even Ryzen Dram Calculator. None of its settings are stable for me.


Elmor did mention this few pages back:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/32850#post_26549268
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> There are some DRAM parameter changes between builds, usually they will improve stability for most, but some might get slightly worse results. I think that's the main factor here. VTTDDR if left Auto will always be DRAM Voltage/2. Some ICs might prefer slightly lower or slightly higher, which I think is the main effect you're seeing. Basically your sticks are slightly less stable on the latest BIOS and requires higher DRAM Voltage, however your ICs prefer VTTDDR to stay lower. The voltage required/preferred for both DRAM and VTT will also be different depending on signaling parameter changes.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> You are right... my memos are cl14-14-14-14 but on 1.0.0.7 and later bios works perfect on 14-13-13-13...
> But... after 10 months i want a bios without F9 error booting (Now is fix, i know), and a normal speed boot, not 20 seconds only for boot... i know that overclocking and ram oc is for pro users, but i test all bios looking for that two things. When arrives a bios that boot fast and without cold boot, i'll stop flashing... i need pc for work not for test.. (I recognize that i like, but is not the propose for my PC).


Guess ya buying C7H then as i see it we pushed those boards ro limit of software fixing. After all this pwhoke platform was rushfest....


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoony*
> 
> Elmor did mention this few pages back:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/32850#post_26549268


it's a god point to start testing.... i'll try again lowering vttddr...
Thanks!


----------



## tehmaggot

Finally upgraded the memory in my system - 32GB of DDR4-3400! Took a _lot_ of fiddling, just to find out mostly automatic settings seem to work the best. I was trying to manually set everything as defined in XMP, but couldn't get anywhere near stable at 3400MHz. If I only set the big timings (17-18-18-36-69-2T) and left the rest auto while setting a relatively high SOC voltage (~1.2, slightly lower with vdroop), it's been perfectly stable. Impressed that I'm able to get 4x8GB DIMMs at 3400MHz! This is on the 3501 version of the firmware.

https://valid.x86.fr/dfx6e2


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xuper*
> 
> Dual Rank 3200 on Ryzen 1600X Possible? I heard You can't go above 2666.


The last two BIOS updates from Elmor have allowed me to hit 3200, 2x16GB CL16 RAM. Hynix M-die, 16-18-18-18-38.


----------



## boostedabarth

https://valid.x86.fr/qix9iu

This BIOS works pretty well, even with P State 0 set and the rest on auto. In Balanced (not AMD Balanced) mode it down clocks to around 2-2.2Ghz 0.9v.

Ram is Trident GSkill C14 3200MHz (Samsung B Die).

No issues, memory 100% stable, OC 100% stable. Rocks. Finally happy with this system.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boostedabarth*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/qix9iu
> 
> This BIOS works pretty well, even with P State 0 set and the rest on auto. In Balanced (not AMD Balanced) mode it down clocks to around 2-2.2Ghz 0.9v.
> 
> Ram is Trident GSkill C14 3200MHz (Samsung B Die).
> 
> No issues, memory 100% stable, OC 100% stable. Rocks. Finally happy with this system.


How did you test for stability if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## AlphaZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boostedabarth*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/qix9iu
> 
> This BIOS works pretty well, even with P State 0 set and the rest on auto. In Balanced (not AMD Balanced) mode it down clocks to around 2-2.2Ghz 0.9v.
> 
> Ram is Trident GSkill C14 3200MHz (Samsung B Die).
> 
> No issues, memory 100% stable, OC 100% stable. Rocks. Finally happy with this system.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> How did you test for stability if you don't mind me asking?


Indeed. 4Ghz on a 8 core 1700X at 1.286v with some screenshots of proper burn-in validation would make you a messiah on this thread. Without that data it's just more noise.


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, i am not calling him a liar by all means but this seems a little too good to be true..

More and more people come to this forum and thread claiming to be stable at high clock speeds with ridiculously low voltage without proof..

It gives other people false hope which is why i ask for proof.


----------



## coreykill99

so has anyone on bios 3501 crashed to a black screen yet? Ive been playing with this for a few days and my system is freezing....its odd because since starting this platform ive frozen the system maybe 3 times. when it crashes it always blacksout the system. or very rarely BSOD on me. but normally its only when im playing with memory. but I cant get it to do it? is it a lost functionality with this bios or has something simply changed? just curious.
normally I just let it go about its testing poking my head in the room every now and then to see if the system is still on. but that dosent work anymore as my system stays up, its just frozen and doing nothing.

and ill throw it out again does anyone know how to select water temp sensors as input for qfan?
played with the bios and not thinking it can be done. but if anyone has figured it out it would be appreciated.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, i am not calling him a liar by all means but this seems a little too good to be true..
> 
> More and more people come to this forum and thread claiming to be stable at high clock speeds with ridiculously low voltage without proof..
> 
> It gives other people false hope which is why i ask for proof.


Those CPUs are out there just not overly common. This is my 1600X at 4.0 1.25V under load 3 hour P95 custom 13000MB ram


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Those CPUs are out there just not overly common. This is my 1600X at 4.0 1.25V under load 3 hour P95 custom 13000MB ram


I seen em before yes but with some proof.

That's an outstanding CPU you got there man, i wonder how come it are always the same people with good clocking CPU's.. Did you buy it from siliconlottery?


----------



## boostedabarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaZero*
> 
> Indeed. 4Ghz on a 8 core 1700X at 1.286v with some screenshots of proper burn-in validation would make you a messiah on this thread. Without that data it's just more noise.


Screenshot is wrong, it's from CPU-Z not updating properly for the voltage. Regular voltage is 1.36-1.37v. In no way is that stable at 1.28v lol.

I got my from an Amazon warehouse deal. Box had a "blemish" on it but the CPU didn't look used at all. No traces of thermal paste etc.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Those CPUs are out there just not overly common. This is my 1600X at 4.0 1.25V under load 3 hour P95 custom 13000MB ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seen em before yes but with some proof.
> 
> That's an outstanding CPU you got there man, i wonder how come it are always the same people with good clocking CPU's.. Did you buy it from siliconlottery?
Click to expand...

Bought it from CanadaComputers.com and it's had nearly 2.0V fed to it at -180°
I did get lucky with this one


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Bought it from CanadaComputers.com and it's had nearly 2.0V fed to it at -180°
> I did get lucky with this one


Alright. The thing i notice is that i bought my 3rd CPU from the same vendor and they all clocked the same more or less. My 8350's clocked almost all the same with decent core clock and good IMC. Now with Ryzen i have the same, good core clocker and good IMC.

2.0 V..? Poor thing


----------



## Johan45

I hear ya hurricane. Most of the CPUs I have had have been mediocre and I find most of the ES I get for review are pretty doggish as well. I did recently purchase an 8700K from the same store and got lucky with it as well. Runs 5.4 with 1.35V for benching

EDIT: 8700K 6c 12t @ 5.4 is still short of my 1600X in CB15 @ 5.18


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, i can't complain though. My 1600 does 3.950 Ghz with 3466 MHz RAM, its about the best a Ryzen can do these days sadly.. I only want more. Hopefully with the new Ryzen chips it comes true.


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Those CPUs are out there just not overly common. This is my 1600X at 4.0 1.25V under load 3 hour P95 custom 13000MB ram


Can u do more than 4.0 GHz?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Those CPUs are out there just not overly common. This is my 1600X at 4.0 1.25V under load 3 hour P95 custom 13000MB ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can u do more than 4.0 GHz?
Click to expand...

I can do 5.2 with LN2 but I run the PC at stock ( 3.7-4.1 boost) daily with 3466 ram. It's plenty for gaming at 1080p and keeps power down for mining


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, i can't complain though. My 1600 does 3.950 Ghz with 3466 MHz RAM, its about the best a Ryzen can do these days sadly.. I only want more. Hopefully with the new Ryzen chips it comes true.


Thats where I'm buying Zen+ they had binned 1700 and 1800x when came out. Hope they have binned 2700s im ready to pay 150 extra for Good CPUs.. Especially i had 2x1700 and this 1700x and neither of them could do 4ghz.... @1.45 llc4.....
https://siliconlottery.com/collections/all


----------



## Heimdallr

Anyone is having problems with windows clock?
system time keeps going forward and I can't understand the reasons, I don't know if it could be something with the bios or my windows settings.


----------



## loganj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heimdallr*
> 
> Anyone is having problems with windows clock?
> system time keeps going forward and I can't understand the reasons, I don't know if it could be something with the bios or my windows settings.


Yes. u are not alone. u just have to look around.
Its the bios. not sure which part of it though
I have no problem.


----------



## Heimdallr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loganj*
> 
> Yes. u are not alone. u just have to look around.
> Its the bios. not sure which part of it though
> I have no problem.


ok thanks, it was just hard to search the topic using clock or time as keywords


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Thats where I'm buying Zen+ they had binned 1700 and 1800x when came out. Hope they have binned 2700s im ready to pay 150 extra for Good CPUs.. Especially i had 2x1700 and this 1700x and neither of them could do 4ghz.... @1.45 llc4.....
> https://siliconlottery.com/collections/all


Man i am lucky...ryzen 1800x 4.0 GHz 1.33v LLC 1 memorys 2800 MHz 32 gb...


----------



## CeltPC

Anyone tried Enmotus FuzeDrive for AMD Ryzen? This was developed in partnership with AMD, and looks interesting. I'm not sure what gains are over a manually tuned storage system, but would like to see what results users are getting. The claims are pretty impressive.

https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2018/01/10/faster-easier-simpler-storage-technology-enmotus-fuzedrive-for-amd-ryzen

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/amd-enmotus-fuzedrive-for-amd-ryzen.html


----------



## VPII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stewwy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VPII*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I tried various things now, when I check for safe it drops the timings to CL21 -16 - 16 - 16 - 54. I all honesty, when I purchase memory I purchase it for the rated speed and timing at the stipulated voltage. If I run the memory at the specified timings with the specified voltages it would fail with 34 errors 5 minutes into the test. I'll try the safe settings but it still not what I want or expect.
> 
> 
> 
> took Intel a couple of years to sort out DDR4, so far AMD is doing quite well
> 
> Have you tried loading the optimized settings in Bios and restarting from scratch then set the DOCH to standard in extreme tweaker. With your ram this should give you main timings of 3200 14-14-14-34 with all the subtimings on auto and DRAM voltage at 1.35 ?
> 
> If not, do it , reboot and retest.
> 
> if you still have errors then go into the bios and set the DRAM sub-timings manually to what you see in the columns before them,the numbers should match. If you have different numbers in one of the columns, there is your problem
> 
> With B-die that should give you a stable system
Click to expand...

Hi stewwy, so I took tge memory back to supplier and after 2 days of testing they told me they could not find any issues. They offered me another set which Ill take but I asked that they give me the settings they've used

Now my question if it may be that the memory controller is faulty would it be the cpu or mobo?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## voreo

For what i do with my pc im happy enough with running a occt linpack for an hour and realbench for 2, as well as a few memtests just to ensure rams not the issue.Then i just play games till something happens, that isnt caused by the game itself... looking at you GTA V.


----------



## Sons

Hello!
Tried to overclock dual rank b-die memory to 3400, but still have some errors after 1000% in MemTest.
My CPU is 1800x running at 3900.
Bios is latest beta.
Any suggestions?

3400_setting.txt 20k .txt file


log.png 114k .png file


hwinf.png 639k .png file


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sons*
> 
> Hello!
> Tried to overclock dual rank b-die memory to 3400, but still have some errors after 1000% in MemTest.
> My CPU is 1800x running at 3900.
> Bios is latest beta.
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 3400_setting.txt 20k .txt file
> 
> 
> log.png 114k .png file
> 
> 
> hwinf.png 639k .png file


I think your memory overclocking failed.

You can try either of the following :

1) increase the memory voltage
2) lower the memory clock
3) loosen the memory timings


----------



## The L33t

Try higher timings, 14 maybe too much for 3400.

You should also try other speeds, maybe you are stepping into a particular "hole".

Bump VSOC (incremental up to 1.1v should be fine for 24/7)

Try putting MemCadBus* all the same. Like 24Ω 24Ω 24Ω 24Ω or just one different like 30Ω 24Ω 24Ω 24Ω


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sons*
> 
> Hello!
> Tried to overclock dual rank b-die memory to 3400, but still have some errors after 1000% in MemTest.
> My CPU is 1800x running at 3900.
> Bios is latest beta.
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 3400_setting.txt 20k .txt file
> 
> 
> log.png 114k .png file
> 
> 
> hwinf.png 639k .png file


Raise soc voltage little by little. For my system with single ranks and latest 3501 bios it had big role on stability. Also VTTDDR can be also the cause for errors. Auto is always 1/2 of ram voltage. U can try to lower or raise little bit.


----------



## Sons

Thanks.
I will try later.
But its very time consuming to look for errors at 1000%+

In fact, i think, that VSOC may help, because when i set it to "optimized" or "auto" i get errors at ~100-200%


----------



## Sons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> Raise soc voltage little by little. For my system with single ranks and latest 3501 bios it had big role on stability. Also VTTDDR can be also the cause for errors. Auto is always 1/2 of ram voltage. U can try to lower or raise little bit.


Tried both, but if i change it somewhere from 1/2 i will get errors at 10-30%


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sons*
> 
> Tried both, but if i change it somewhere from 1/2 i will get errors at 10-30%


What about the soc voltage? For me it needed to be exact right value. For me it was 1.075-1.076. But if that does not help maybe too tight timings for dual ranks.


----------



## 3200MHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> so has anyone on bios 3501 crashed to a black screen yet?


As for me, it is rock-solid stable. Even more stable than 3101. Pretty happy with it.
If previously I wanted to get from my system what I paid for - 4 GHz overclocking + 32 GB of 3200 MHz RAM, now I'm having it and even interested to experiment with higher speeds of CPU and RAM.


----------



## OrionBG

Hey guys,

I was going to water cool my system but after some deliberation I decided to upgrade to Threadripper.
Now I have one brand new EK RGB monoblock for the C6H that is looking for a new home.
The block is unused and I have only gotten it out of the packaging once to take a look at it.
If somebody living in the EU (I'm from Bulgaria) is interested, drop me a PM. The price will be good!

If this message is in breach of any forum rules I apologize and please delete it.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrionBG*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I was going to water cool my system but after some deliberation I decided to upgrade to Threadripper.
> Now I have one brand new EK RGB monoblock for the C6H that is looking for a new home.
> The block is unused and I have only gotten it out of the packaging once to take a look at it.
> If somebody living in the EU (I'm from Bulgaria) is interested, drop me a PM. The price will be good!
> 
> If this message is in breach of any forum rules I apologize and please delete it.


good choice if i knew TR is in plans would have never bothered with ryzen.


----------



## DocYoda

Anybody got the CPU fan header error? I just noticed my cpu fans stopped spinning all of a sudden. I tried a restart and still didnt spin. Then I entered bios and I got the cpu fan header error. I am on a noctua D15 triple fan setup. Same fan I used on my X99 rig but with no problems. I have a ROG crosshair vi extreme board with 1701 BIOS with stable OC settings with a [email protected] I hope someone can give me a hand on this on how to fix this issue. TIA


----------



## OrionBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> Anybody got the CPU fan header error? I just noticed my cpu fans stopped spinning all of a sudden. I tried a restart and still didnt spin. Then I entered bios and I got the cpu fan header error. I am on a noctua D15 triple fan setup. Same fan I used on my X99 rig but with no problems. I have a ROG crosshair vi extreme board with 1701 BIOS with stable OC settings with a [email protected] I hope someone can give me a hand on this on how to fix this issue. TIA


I've been reading a lot of people here complaining from Fan issues and yet I have never had those... Very strange...
I also have the Noctua NH-D15 and the fans have never behaved out of the ordinary. I have never installed AI Suite or any control software for that matter and have never done any changes in the BIOS regarding the Fan control. Everything there is stock and the fans are dead silent. Still my CPU gets sufficient cooling and never goes above 70C (and this is after a while with AVX) My 1700 (no X) is at 4GHz all the time.
Maybe changing the settings f**ks up something... Anyway... I hope the Asrock X399 will behave better...


----------



## fallrisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrionBG*
> 
> I've been reading a lot of people here complaining from Fan issues and yet I have never had those... Very strange...
> I also have the Noctua NH-D15 and the fans have never behaved out of the ordinary. I have never installed AI Suite or any control software for that matter and have never done any changes in the BIOS regarding the Fan control. Everything there is stock and the fans are dead silent. Still my CPU gets sufficient cooling and never goes above 70C (and this is after a while with AVX) My 1700 (no X) is at 4GHz all the time.
> Maybe changing the settings f**ks up something... Aniway... I hope the Asrock X399 will behave better...


As a matter of fact, my fans go stupid loud whenever AI suite or qfan gets control of them.. Otherwise they're pretty tame. Just ordered some cougar vortex fans so hopefully my system will become quite a bit quieter with those!


----------



## 1usmus

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.9 v12*









Download:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=18362Dr4pQ0sLWzOTQuqC3yVWf9efKvyW

instruction:
https://youtu.be/xWJD5P0x9Ow

changelog:
• supported AGESA 1.0.0.0a PinnaclePi (for example RTT NOM now RZQ5)
• supported new frequency dividers (3266,3400,3533 etc)
• supported overclock memory up to 4200 MHz for samsung B/S-die
• significant changes in the formulas for tRAS / tRC for all Fast presets (i think that these timings should always be even)
• samsung s-die was moved to b-die (this memory is very similar to B-die)


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.9 v12*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download:
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=18362Dr4pQ0sLWzOTQuqC3yVWf9efKvyW
> 
> instruction:
> https://youtu.be/xWJD5P0x9Ow
> 
> changelog:
> • supported AGESA 1.0.0.0a PinnaclePi (for example RTT NOM now RZQ5)
> • supported new frequency dividers (3266,3400,3533 etc)
> • supported overclock memory up to 4200 MHz for samsung B/S-die
> • significant changes in the formulas for tRAS / tRC for all Fast presets (i think that these timings should always be even)
> • samsung s-die was moved to b-die (this memory is very similar to B-die)


Thanks for the new update and all your hard work, mate! It's much appreciated!









Guys, has any of you experienced a *black screen* lock on Windows with the latest beta UEFI BIOS v*3501*?
My computer was just downlading some things while I was having lunch, and when I came back I found that the only thing visible on the screen was the mouse pointer. I had to force it to shutdown by holding the power button of my case. Then, it failed to boot up at the first attempt with a board message stating something about a safe boot. I got into the UEFI BIOS and I saw that, even though my RAM OC settings were unaltered (3200MHz), the board was showing 2133MHz. I just press F10 and then my system restarted and booted up perfectly.

I must say I'm still checking whether my RAM OC settings are completely stable, but this is the first time I've seen this black screen thing, and that's why I'm asking, in order to rule things out.

Cheers, guys!


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> Thanks for the new update and all your hard work, mate! It's much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, has any of you experienced a *black screen* lock on Windows with the latest beta UEFI BIOS v*3501*?
> My computer was just downlading some things while I was having lunch, and when I came back I found that the only thing visible on the screen was the mouse pointer. I had to force it to shutdown by holding the power button of my case. Then, it failed to boot up at the first attempt with a board message stating something about a safe boot. I got into the UEFI BIOS and I saw that, even though my RAM OC settings were unaltered (3200MHz), the board was showing 2133MHz. I just press F10 and then my system restarted and booted up perfectly.
> 
> I must say I'm still checking whether my RAM OC settings are completely stable, but this is the first time I've seen this black screen thing, and that's why I'm asking, in order to rule things out.
> 
> Cheers, guys!


That may not be a BIOS issue. Ever since the meltdown patch for Windows 10, I have been dealing with customer computers with the black screen where only the cursor works. I have not been able to nail down what causes it, but most of the problems are on Intel based machines. Windows System Restore may help, but I've also run into cases where there are no restore points after the update. VERY unpleasant....


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targonis*
> 
> That may not be a BIOS issue. Ever since the meltdown patch for Windows 10, I have been dealing with customer computers with the black screen where only the cursor works. I have not been able to nail down what causes it, but most of the problems are on Intel based machines. Windows System Restore may help, but I've also run into cases where there are no restore points after the update. VERY unpleasant....


Thanks for the heads up!
OK, now that you mention it, I knew I had heard about these nasty black screens recently but I didn't remember in which context. I'll keep you guys posted if it happens again!


----------



## BUFUMAN

No issues here with black screen.

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wisepds

@1usmus thanks for your software.. great job!!!!

This configuration works perfect: 320% hci without error:


But the fast.. IMPOSSIBLE.... nothing.. i have tried all conbinations... even 1,4v, 1,42, 1,44v.... soc 1,05, 1,1 etc.. 20, 20, 20, 20 and 30,30,30,30, etc...don't boot... do you know why? Neither 3466 mhz, safe or fast...


----------



## Simi37

Thanks! Its awesome. No coldbug issue anymore. And finally 3200mhz (native) with d-die ram.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> @1usmus thanks for your software.. great job!!!!
> 
> This configuration works perfect: 320% hci without error:
> 
> 
> But the fast.. IMPOSSIBLE.... nothing.. i have tried all conbinations... even 1,4v, 1,42, 1,44v.... soc 1,05, 1,1 etc.. 20, 20, 20, 20 and 30,30,30,30, etc...don't boot... do you know why? Neither 3466 mhz, safe or fast...


already found a couple of bugs, maybe because of them 3200 Fast does not work (tCL/tCWL 14)


----------



## RossiOCUK

I don't know why I have this in my head but I thought tWR should be 2x tRTP? But I see others do not take this into consideration.

@ramad are you able to refresh my memory on general ddr4 rules?


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> already found a couple of bugs, maybe because of them 3200 Fast does not work (tCL/tCWL 14)


AAAH!!! ok, i'll be waiting for next release... Thank you very much for your work, is amazing!!!


----------



## loganj

@1usmus shouldn't the program read the values from html for input fields?
Cause its reading total wrong values when importing data from html.

Edit: nvm i've just seen you're message about bugs found


----------



## LightningManGTS

@1usmus I ended up trying rtt nom rqz/5 with the latest bios and was way more unstable compared to rqz/7 as per my normal tests at 3344mhz with 14-14-14-14-30-44. I'll get some proof in the pudding data here in a bit I need to rerun the tests. also since we last discussed it, attempting to use rqz6/off/6 on the latest bios has also proven to be more unstable.


----------



## LG25

As far as the fan problem with CH6H (I have WiFi variant)....

I have also had these problems for the months I've had the CH6H (WiFi). It happened far more with 1701 than it does now with 3008, but every now and then, the CPU fan races to 100% out of nowhere. Temps are always below 50°, and when it happens I look right at the Aida64 sensor panel to check this.. usually it's happening at 34-40°. Mobo temps, hard drives temps are both very good, very cool, so I don't see temperature as a trigger. I've used Noctua fans only, but used 4 types (all 120mm), all do the same thing.. NF-P12, NF-A12, NF-S12 and currently I'm using the iPPC-3000 variant. It seems to do this more when I'm torrenting many files at once, while watching a movie in VLC.. sometimes playing a game as well, but often not. CPU usage is almost always below 25% when it happens. I've started using a fan controller for all but the CPU fan.

I would like to see this fixed at some point, but until then, the f.controller stays. Also, when I had all fans (I have 9, 6 for rads, 2 front intake and 1x140mm iPPC-3000 at rear exhaust used as an intake) ...there would be different fans racing at different times, even if I set them to off in Q-fan (BIOS). I don't use AI Suite, because when I tried it when I got the board, it was even worse.. they were turning off by themselves.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> There are some DRAM parameter changes between builds, usually they will improve stability for most, but some might get slightly worse results. I think that's the main factor here. VTTDDR if left Auto will always be DRAM Voltage/2. Some ICs might prefer slightly lower or slightly higher, which I think is the main effect you're seeing. Basically your sticks are slightly less stable on the latest BIOS and requires higher DRAM Voltage, however your ICs prefer VTTDDR to stay lower. The voltage required/preferred for both DRAM and VTT will also be different depending on signaling parameter changes.


I almost got it stable by adding an extra parameter (/CLRCFG) while flashing to and older BIOS then back to 3501, but would still not stabilize.
My RAM is sensitive to correct voltages so it requires correct values all the time or it will fail. It does not really care about high or low voltages.

*3200MT/s @ 1.3V, VTTDDR @ 1.3V/2 = 0.6468. BIOS 0020*



*3200MT/s @ 1.44V, VTTDDR @ 1.44V/2 = 0.7194. BIOS 0020*



And will fail if incorrect/mismatched voltages are used, even if they are above required/needed voltage. VTTDDR is 2 notches below what it should be at high voltages, this will definitely cause a blue screen if used with lower RAM voltage ( 1.3V or thereabout) and mismatched VTTDDR voltage.

*3200MT/s @ 1.44V, VTTDDR @ 1.41V/2 = 0.7062 . BIOS 0020*



I just wanted to try it and see if there is a performance gain and point out what I think is a problem with 3501. I hope later BIOS versions will bring more settings/options for further fine tuning. 0020 is perfect in my opinion, thanks for a very good work on it and 3008.

On another note, it would be nice to know if the SOC voltage under AMD CBS / NBIO menu is active or not on BIOS 3501, and how high or low are the voltages that has 256 steps (0x00h - 0xFFh, which is high and which is low, AMD uses 0xFFh = 0 mV for CPU/core VID).


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrionBG*
> 
> I've been reading a lot of people here complaining from Fan issues and yet I have never had those... Very strange...
> I also have the Noctua NH-D15 and the fans have never behaved out of the ordinary. I have never installed AI Suite or any control software for that matter and have never done any changes in the BIOS regarding the Fan control. Everything there is stock and the fans are dead silent. Still my CPU gets sufficient cooling and never goes above 70C (and this is after a while with AVX) My 1700 (no X) is at 4GHz all the time.
> Maybe changing the settings f**ks up something... Anyway... I hope the Asrock X399 will behave better...


HI Mate,

I have same cooler on the CH6 and was wondering how you physically setup your fans on your heatsink?

I found the plastic shroud covering the I/O at rear of the board sits to high so fan can't sit flush with heatsink. I have a fan at rear of case sucking in air (not exhausting) across the heatsink and the 2 x fans on heatsink are naturally blowing from back to front. I could swap the fans around I suppose on heatsink to blow in the other direction (front to back) and swap rear case fan to exhaust.

Thanks


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RossiOCUK*
> 
> I don't know why I have this in my head but I thought tWR should be 2x tRTP? But I see others do not take this into consideration.
> 
> @ramad are you able to refresh my memory on general ddr4 rules?


Yes, tWR (15ns) is always 2x tRTP (7.5 ns).

Hynix: SKhynix Computing DDR4 Device Operation, page 251.



Micron: 4Gb DDR4 SDRAM, page 356-357.



Samsung is using the same values.

And Rtt configuration is in the same Micron document above at page 253. Very kind of Micron to provide the information below:



How to calculate timings is another story, but is best done (in my opinion) by syncing the timings according to the data sheet but converting them to the needed frequency. I mean applying 1866MT/s, 2133MT/s, 2400MT/s...etc. timings on 3200MT/s running RAM, this way, low and synced timings can be achieved by calculating, not by guessing.

This is the timings for a single ranked Samsung B-die: http://www.overclock.net/t/1640919/ryzen-dram-calculator-overclocking-dram/750#post_26512487

This is how I calculate timings: http://www.overclock.net/t/1636566/asus-rog-zenith-extreme-x399-threadripper-overclocking-support/1530#post_26438652

I use a simple Excel-arc to calculate the timings that I like to test for any desired frequency. All I need to do is to apply the frequency that I like to use timings of on my 3200MT/s running RAM.
Like the example below:


Always round up when using the calculated clocks, means 3.08CK = 4CK.

All I do is change the highlighted frequency, but use the original tRFC timings (suited for my RAM die density, I don't use calculated tRFC values) and I'm good to go.


----------



## OrionBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> HI Mate,
> 
> I have same cooler on the CH6 and was wondering how you physically setup your fans on your heatsink?
> 
> I found the plastic shroud covering the I/O at rear of the board sits to high so fan can't sit flush with heatsink. I have a fan at rear of case sucking in air (not exhausting) across the heatsink and the 2 x fans on heatsink are naturally blowing from back to front. I could swap the fans around I suppose on heatsink to blow in the other direction (front to back) and swap rear case fan to exhaust.
> 
> Thanks


It was quite nice fit for me. I put it like in this picture: 
The two 14cm fans I've also put like on this picture. It is a good idea not mount the fans before fully installing the cooler as for instance my RAM heatsinks push the front fan about 1cm up.
Can you make a picture of your setup?


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrionBG*
> 
> It was quite nice fit for me. I put it like in this picture:
> The two 14cm fans I've also put like on this picture. It is a good idea not mount the fans before fully installing the cooler as for instance my RAM heatsinks push the front fan about 1cm up.
> Can you make a picture of your setup?


Thanks for pic, nice neat setup, I'll post a pic when I get home as at work atm. Out of curiosity which direction does the air flow along your CPU heat sink? From the back to front or from the front to back?

thanks


----------



## OrionBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Thanks for pic, nice neat setup, I'll post a pic when I get home as at work atm. Out of curiosity which direction does the air flow along your CPU heat sink? From the back to front or from the front to back?
> 
> thanks


That specific picture is just a random one from the internet (used it as an example) but in my PC, the air flow is from front to back.


----------



## 1usmus

@Ramad

CLRCFG on afudos?
Do you think that we have somewhere "frozen" settings?


----------



## DSDV

Hi Guys,

i was here several thousand posts before and still run BIOS version 1403 SP42M.

I have a solid PState OC of 38GHz on my 1700 and Harrysun's Timings (http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/29300_100#post_26425698)

with slight changes.

Im quit happy so far.

My Question:

There where several BIOS updates - anny reason to upgrade?

(is there a BIOS update regarding Specter/2 ?)

with best +DS_DV+


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Yes, tWR (15ns) is always 2x tRTP (7.5 ns).
> 
> Hynix: SKhynix Computing DDR4 Device Operation, page 251.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Micron: 4Gb DDR4 SDRAM, page 356-357.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Samsung is using the same values.
> 
> And Rtt configuration is in the same Micron document above at page 253. Very kind of Micron to provide the information below:
> 
> *snip*
> 
> How to calculate timings is another story, but is best done (in my opinion) by syncing the timings according to the data sheet but converting them to the needed frequency. I mean applying 1866MT/s, 2133MT/s, 2400MT/s...etc. timings on 3200MT/s running RAM, this way, low and synced timings can be achieved by calculating, not by guessing.
> 
> This is the timings for a single ranked Samsung B-die: http://www.overclock.net/t/1640919/ryzen-dram-calculator-overclocking-dram/750#post_26512487
> 
> This is how I calculate timings: http://www.overclock.net/t/1636566/asus-rog-zenith-extreme-x399-threadripper-overclocking-support/1530#post_26438652
> 
> I use a simple Excel-arc to calculate the timings that I like to test for any desired frequency. All I need to do is to apply the frequency that I like to use timings of on my 3200MT/s running RAM.
> Like the example below:
> 
> *snip*
> Always round up when using the calculated clocks, means 3.08CK = 4CK.
> 
> All I do is change the highlighted frequency, but use the original tRFC timings (suited for my RAM die density, I don't use calculated tRFC values) and I'm good to go.


Ah ha, I wasn't going crazy after all.
Thanks @Ramad that's most helpful and much appreciated.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightningManGTS*
> 
> @1usmus I ended up trying rtt nom rqz/5 with the latest bios and was way more unstable compared to rqz/7 as per my normal tests at 3344mhz with 14-14-14-14-30-44. I'll get some proof in the pudding data here in a bit I need to rerun the tests. also since we last discussed it, attempting to use rqz6/off/6 on the latest bios has also proven to be more unstable.


same here 5 unstable 7 sweet.


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> There where several BIOS updates - anny reason to upgrade?


Better mem OC capability, cold boot fix and several other bug fixes.


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> I have noticed that soc voltage has big differency in stability with bios 3501. Just one tick off the soc voltage, memtest finds errors very soon. My volts for the memory is 1.5V. I have set soc voltage 1.075. HWiNFO shows a bit lower value.


Those hynix based kits sure do love that voltage, I'm running mine at 1.47v for stable 3200Mhz using Stilts safe presets.


----------



## Decoman

I wonder, is there an updated list for Stilt's safe memory overclocking setting for 3200 MHz? I only have the old one.

I just upgraded to 3008 bios, having had a long break from this thread.


----------



## Miiksu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Those hynix based kits sure do love that voltage, I'm running mine at 1.47v for stable 3200Mhz using Stilts safe presets.


look my sig. I have single rank samsung b die memory.


----------



## Ramad

@1usmus

Using the latest Afuefi on UEFI Shell. Afudos and older Afuefi does not have this option (CLRCFG). I can't be sure if some settings were stuck or not as I only used it to be sure. If my system is "almost" stable then it's not stable but I got better results, I only think it's related to using this option because I have used the same saved profile before and after using it.

@RossiOCUK

Happy to help.


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miiksu*
> 
> look my sig. I have single rank samsung b die memory.


Ooppps sorry my fault got the kits mixed up.

Cheers


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> i was here several thousand posts before and still run BIOS version 1403 SP42M.
> I have a solid PState OC of 38GHz on my 1700 and Harrysun's Timings (http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/29300_100#post_26425698)
> with slight changes.
> 
> Im quit happy so far.
> 
> My Question:
> There where several BIOS updates - anny reason to upgrade?
> (is there a BIOS update regarding Specter/2 ?)
> 
> with best +DS_DV+


Wooow 38ghz









If you have stable ram at 3200mhz and you are happy with it, don't update.

Teacher say me: "If it works, don't touch it."


----------



## hurricane28

I don't know if this is asked before but bases on Inspectre tool i am vulnareable to spectre..

I don't know how big of a deal this is but it should be fixed by BIOS?

Here is where you can download the tool:https://www.grc.com/inspectre.htm


----------



## DSDV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> Wooow 38ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have stable ram at 3200mhz and you are happy with it, don't update.
> 
> Teacher say me: "If it works, don't touch it."


Yeah i know 38 is not much it also runs up to 39.5 as far as i tested but i didnt won the lotery and it needs pretty high voltage :/

So i opted for just a little tip of morevolts and stable 38 GHz if in the following years ill stick with it i can keep upping GHz when i need them.
If the CPU wents into my NAS and i get Zen 2 than it must run at least 5 years (so better not to stress it too much in the eary days i guess)

3200Mhz is good for Ryzen as far as i know 3k is best for the infinity fabrics after that gains are minimal :/ (my timings are pretty good tho)

so i guess coold boot doesnt bother my (never took more that 3 attemts) so i stick with "never change a runnign system" 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't know if this is asked before but bases on Inspectre tool i am vulnareable to spectre..
> 
> I don't know how big of a deal this is but it should be fixed by BIOS?
> 
> Here is where you can download the tool:https://www.grc.com/inspectre.htm


AMD is only really vulnerable to Specter/2 (there are 2 Specter attacks and 1 meltdown (which only works for intel)

and as far as i read both specter attacks can be stoped by patching "software" either the OS or Microcode (which will be bios) but will also take longer to devellop


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't know if this is asked before but bases on Inspectre tool i am vulnareable to spectre..
> 
> I don't know how big of a deal this is but it should be fixed by BIOS?
> 
> Here is where you can download the tool:https://www.grc.com/inspectre.htm


I totally ignore it. If hackers want they can have all my porno collection. For security 2SW sorts it out.


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, i don't care about that but i do care about my passwords and bank account settings etc..


----------



## OrionBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, i don't care about that but i do care about my passwords and bank account settings etc..


Windows should be patched now so we are relatively safe. If the software does not allow the exploit, it doesn't matter so much if the hardware have been patched.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSDV*
> 
> Yeah i know 38 is not much it also runs up to 39.5 as far as i tested but i didnt won the lotery and it needs pretty high voltage :/
> 
> So i opted for just a little tip of morevolts and stable 38 GHz if in the following years ill stick with it i can keep upping GHz when i need them.
> 
> If the CPU wents into my NAS and i get Zen 2 than it must run at least 5 years (so better not to stress it too much in the eary days i guess)
> 
> 3200Mhz is good for Ryzen as far as i know 3k is best for the infinity fabrics after that gains are minimal :/ (my timings are pretty good tho)
> 
> so i guess coold boot doesnt bother my (never took more that 3 attemts) so i stick with "never change a runnign system"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD is only really vulnerable to Specter/2 (there are 2 Specter attacks and 1 meltdown (which only works for intel)
> 
> and as far as i read both specter attacks can be stoped by patching "software" either the OS or Microcode (which will be bios) but will also take longer to devellop


3800mhz or 3.8ghz not 38ghz (I said that as a joke)

I use [email protected] (LLC5) but the best for me is [email protected] (LLC5)... I use LLC3 with little more vCore (0.013v more per LLC level)

I get 3200mhz at 1.375v ram before but now I cant get it with less than 1.42v aprox


----------



## mito1172

Should HPET be enabled or disabled? I did not understand


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mito1172*
> 
> Should HPET be enabled or disabled? I did not understand


Me neither :/


----------



## dual109

Hi,

I finally got ram [email protected] Hynix M-die SR on bios 3501 but still have the cold boot problem. Plenty of info here about on older bioses but can't see much on 3501, thought this wasn't an issue any more. Anyway are there any settings I can tweak to try and negate the cold boot issue??

Thanks


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I finally got ram [email protected] Hynix M-die SR on bios 3501 but still have the cold boot problem. Plenty of info here about on older bioses but can't see much on 3501, thought this wasn't an issue any more. Anyway are there any settings I can tweak to try and negate the cold boot issue??
> 
> Thanks


Try voltage at 1.37 V SOC 1.05 V LLC 3 at least.

PROC_ODT auto
CR auto
GearDown Auto.


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Try voltage at 1.37 V SOC 1.05 V LLC 3 at least.
> 
> PROC_ODT auto
> CR auto
> GearDown Auto.


Mate, RAM won't run @3200Mhz 16,17,17,17, 30 with less then 1.46v. Soc is 1.115. Not sure of anyone running the Hynix M-die based chips more specifcally the corsair LPX with under 1.4v, I'll check the other settings cheers.


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Me neither :/


HPET disabled through Windows... BTW is there an option to disable it through BIOS now in 3501, haven't gone through all the options and see if you can now disable it through BIOS too. HPET is disabled in W10 by default.

Well wish me good luck, it might take me a whole week of tweaking; just flashed BIOS 3501, my kit (G.Skill 3600Mhz CL16 Sammy B-Die) can now run just by enabling XMP (great news!) and I've been able to boot 3600 CL14 Tight timings and AIDA test is 62.8ns. Hope I can stabilize for 24/7 use (prior settings I had were 3466 MHz CL14).


----------



## fallrisk

Just flipped through every menu, no HPET toggle to be found.


----------



## BUFUMAN

it's not there. Only with tweaked 17xx Bios.

HPET should be disabled for lag free mouse feeling @ games, and general performence.

Here a thread about it: https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/another-look-at-hpet-high-precision-event-timer.368604/page-54


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *harrysun*
> 
> 
> For me was the statement from @gupsterg not true. CLDO_VDDP has a big impact on stability:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO changes to CLDO_VDDP wouldn't help based on what previous testing has passed. I reckon ProcODT / CAD Bus / SOC / VDIMM maybe what needs to be tweaked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IMO is In my opinion, which was based on experience with my HW.
> 
> Plus you will also find a post in this thread by The Stilt where he states similar view, that unless CLDO_VDDP is vastly out of wack it shouldn't affect stability.
> 
> I'm glad you solved your issue and have shared your experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

CLDO_VDDP does have a major impact on stability. But this is mostly true for DR modules.
I have tested ~25 kits in the last 8 months (SR and DR B-die and DR D-/E-die exclusively) and on about half of them I experimented with CLDO_VDDP. I found that almost every DR kit needs adjustments on CLDO_VDDP to show its true potential, whereas SR kits rarely need any - except of course in case of a memory hole .
Quad kits with SR modules (4 Ranks) also benefit from alternate values sometimes, but not nearly to the extent of true DR modules and usually I don't have to stray far away from the default 950mv.

For example the kit in my signature (F4-3200C15D-32GTZ) was running fine with 3200-14-13-13-13 @1.375v. CLDO_VDDP=866mv allowed me to move up to 3333-14-14-14-14 @1.395v. With CLDO_VDDP=855mv I was able to lower DRAM voltage to 1.375v.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Does anyone know if this thread is watched by Asus, or where you can go to mention or vote for the next Crosshair features please?

I wanted to buy this board but I passed on it because I also wanted to see it with at least two video ports, HDMI and DP. With the Ryzen 5 2400G Vega APU's coming out I want the next Crosshair to have video ports please.


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReDXfiRe*
> 
> HPET disabled through Windows... BTW is there an option to disable it through BIOS now in 3501, haven't gone through all the options and see if you can now disable it through BIOS too. HPET is disabled in W10 by default.
> 
> Well wish me good luck, it might take me a whole week of tweaking; just flashed BIOS 3501, my kit (G.Skill 3600Mhz CL16 Sammy B-Die) can now run just by enabling XMP (great news!) and I've been able to boot 3600 CL14 Tight timings and AIDA test is 62.8ns. Hope I can stabilize for 24/7 use (prior settings I had were 3466 MHz CL14).


Should HPET be disabled? I could not find HPET in the BIOS


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mito1172*
> 
> Should HPET be disabled? I could not find HPET in the BIOS


If possible (affects in some games lower FPS), but it's impossible with normal BIOS. Just make sure its disabled in Windows (W10 es disabled by default).


----------



## OrionBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> CLDO_VDDP does have a major impact on stability. But this is mostly true for DR modules.
> I have tested ~25 kits in the last 8 months (SR and DR B-die and DR D-/E-die exclusively) and on about half of them I experimented with CLDO_VDDP. I found that almost every DR kit needs adjustments on CLDO_VDDP to show its true potential, whereas SR kits rarely need any - except of course in case of a memory hole .
> Quad kits with SR modules (4 Ranks) also benefit from alternate values sometimes, but not nearly to the extent of true DR modules and usually I don't have to stray far away from the default 950mv.
> 
> For example the kit in my signature (F4-3200C15D-32GTZ) was running fine with 3200-14-13-13-13 @1.375v. CLDO_VDDP=866mv allowed me to move up to 3333-14-14-14-14 @1.395v. With CLDO_VDDP=855mv I was able to lower DRAM voltage to 1.375v.


I presume you have access to a lot of different RAM modules... Do you by any chance have those so called Ryzen optimized G.Skill RAM kits? (with the X at the end of the model number)
Specifically the F4-3200C14D-16GTZRX Link
I wonder if the SPD is any different than the one of the F4-3200C14D-16GTZR or that "Ryzen Optimized" is just a marketing thing.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Does anyone know if this thread is watched by Asus, or where you can go to mention or vote for the next Crosshair features please?
> 
> I wanted to buy this board but I passed on it because I also wanted to see it with at least two video ports, HDMI and DP. With the Ryzen 5 2400G Vega APU's coming out I want the next Crosshair to have video ports please.


There are a couple of ASUS people lurking around, contributing and helping where possible. However, you're most probably way too late, especially as the board is already out being used (tested).


----------



## RossiOCUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fallrisk*
> 
> Just flipped through every menu, no HPET toggle to be found.


Disabled by default in W10, otherwise just disable in manually through the OS.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mito1172*
> 
> Should HPET be enabled or disabled? I did not understand


Not this topic AGAIN.....


----------



## loganj

HPET should be disable on newer cpu/systems
But bios is on auto (as i can see from export settings)
And i think the w7/w81 has some conflicts with it. otherwise i can't explain my stuttering in one game while i have no problem with w10.

Linux seems to have "trouble" deciding to use hpet or not. From what i can see from logs, sometimes goes with HPET, sometimes it choose TSC.

And it seems that "smart" guys from asus decided to hide the HPET option in bios.
idiots


----------



## 1usmus

@Ramad

write please how to do the firmware through AFUEFI (instruction), I think many will find it useful


----------



## bigfootnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Mate, RAM won't run @3200Mhz 16,17,17,17, 30 with less then 1.46v. Soc is 1.115. Not sure of anyone running the Hynix M-die based chips more specifcally the corsair LPX with under 1.4v, I'll check the other settings cheers.


I'm running my Hynix M-die LPX @3200 16, 17, 17, 17, 36 @1.375V


----------



## alexp999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigfootnz*
> 
> I'm running my Hynix M-die LPX @3200 16, 17, 17, 17, 36 @1.375V


DR or SR and what capacity/configuration?

I've got 2x 16GB DR (rated for 3200 @ CL16) running at 3000, CL14 @ 1.35V.


----------



## bigfootnz

It's is SR, 2x8GB rated [email protected]


----------



## 1usmus

*AMD sorry, but i turn on XFR 2.0 & Intelligent Overclocking Scalar Control*













p.s. these functions will appear in April
p.p.s who want to test I can provide a version of the BIOS


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *AMD sorry, but i turn on XFR 2.0 & Intelligent Overclocking Scalar Control*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. these functions will appear in April
> p.p.s who want to test I can provide a version of the BIOS


Does it actually work? And does it apply to all the CPU's or only the X variants?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Does it actually work? And does it apply to all the CPU's or only the X variants?


Here it should be checked







but I think that should work on all processors
at the moment I'm going to work, and tests will be later


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *AMD sorry, but i turn on XFR 2.0 & Intelligent Overclocking Scalar Control*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. these functions will appear in April
> p.p.s who want to test I can provide a version of the BIOS


Can u provide me this bios?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *AMD sorry, but i turn on XFR 2.0 & Intelligent Overclocking Scalar Control*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. these functions will appear in April
> p.p.s who want to test I can provide a version of the BIOS


How did you plan to load the I2 silicon firmwares on existing parts?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> How did you plan to load the I2 silicon firmwares on existing parts?


This code is for the first generation of Zen. I already published the differences that AMD prepared for the second generation which will be released in April.

Zen ( Summit Ridge )


Zen+ ( Pinnacle Ridge )


You are very naive if you think that Zen + has any improvements in the architecture of the processor. They are not here. The difference is only in using the 4 generation template 14nm (aka 12nm)

+ there are no new calibrations for CAD_BUS


----------



## hurricane28

There is no big improvements in Ryzen 2 i guess.. 100-200 MHz tops i think, but time will tell.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> There is no big improvements in Ryzen 2 i guess.. 100-200 MHz tops i think, but time will tell.


base +200mhz and + 100mhz XFR

The maximum manual overclocking for all cores will be 4.3

the only thing I can not say about the memory controller, it will be old or partially modified


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> This code is for the first generation of Zen. I already published the differences that AMD prepared for the second generation which will be released in April.
> You are very naive if you think that Zen + has any improvements in the architecture of the processor. They are not here. The difference is only in using the 4 generation template 14nm (aka 12nm)


Why would those new features be backported to the firmwares intended for existing silicon, which doesn't support them?
Especially when AMD has no intention of enabling XFR 2.0 on existing parts, regardless if it actually would work or not.

There are two sets of firmwares, one for Summit Ridge and one for Pinnacle Ridge and they are loaded according to the CPU which is installed.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Why would those new features be backported to the firmwares intended for existing silicon, which doesn't support them?
> Especially when AMD has no intention of enabling XFR 2.0 on existing parts, regardless if it actually would work or not.
> 
> There are two sets of firmwares, one for Summit Ridge and one for Pinnacle Ridge and they are loaded according to the CPU which is installed.


I provided evidence, updated the previous message


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I provided evidence, updated the previous message


You refer to the GUI control you extracted from EFI?
These have nothing to do with the actual hardware control.

If you want to prove that they're actually working, you should leave the CPU to stock (Turbo / XFR enabled), increase the PPT & TDC limits and show that the CPU actually exceeds it's TDP (Prime95 128/128 in-place FFTs is good for the purpose).

I doubt that changing these options make any difference on current Ryzen CPUs, since it would be extremely odd if the control for them is backported to firmwares for older silicon. Summit Ridge uses 25.83 SMU FW version, while Pinnacle Ridge uses 43.10 version.


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReDXfiRe*
> 
> If possible (affects in some games lower FPS), but it's impossible with normal BIOS. Just make sure its disabled in Windows (W10 es disabled by default).


thank you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Not this topic AGAIN.....


I am not able to find the exact information. Is it forbidden to get information?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> You refer to the GUI control you extracted from EFI?
> These have nothing to do with the actual hardware control.
> 
> If you want to prove that they're actually working, you should leave the CPU to stock (Turbo / XFR enabled), increase the PPT & TDC limits and show that the CPU actually exceeds it's TDP (Prime95 128/128 in-place FFTs is good for the purpose).
> 
> I doubt that changing these options make any difference on current Ryzen CPUs, since it would be extremely odd if the control for them is backported to firmwares for older silicon. Summit Ridge uses 25.83 SMU FW version, while Pinnacle Ridge uses 43.10 version.


do you think it's logical to just do the functions in the shell for the old generation? what for? I do not think so

I will definitely do the testing, but I need to understand the limit for the parameters + I can provide BIOS to everyone, it's not a secret









I think you come to make yourself a PR, but when we need you - you are never there ...








Quote:


> Summit Ridge uses 25.83 SMU FW version, while Pinnacle Ridge uses 43.10 version.


please provide proof


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mito1172*
> 
> thank you
> I am not able to find the exact information. Is it forbidden to get information?


I can provide a BIOS version in which the spread spectrum + hpet is completely turned off
the difference in some games is double


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> please provide proof


Check the SMU version with HWInfo using Summit Ridge and Pinnacle Ridge, with 3501 bios.


----------



## 1usmus

*3501 MOD*

https://drive.google.com/open?id=16A-irz2kokDxv8d44c9kjRXTbJX7tynU

changelog:

* unlocked FCH Common options
* unlocked additional parameters for FAN
* unlocked XFR 2.0 + Intelligent Overclocking Scalar Control
* unlocked additional parameters in the DRAM timings menu
* disabled HPET and Spread Spectrum
* unlocked C6 and CPB mode

+ there is a chance to correct parameters that "frozen" on BIOS memory from previous versions

how install this mod:

https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html
at the bottom of the guide page, everything is really very simple

P.s. Afudos in mod folder not working, use the version from this link https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/softs/AFUDOS.exe

*with saved profiles no compatibility*


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *3501 MOD + AFUDOS 4.40 + readme*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=16A-irz2kokDxv8d44c9kjRXTbJX7tynU
> 
> changelog:
> 
> * unlocked FCH Common options
> * unlocked additional parameters for FAN
> * unlocked XFR 2.0 + Intelligent Overclocking Scalar Control
> * unlocked additional parameters in the DRAM timings menu
> * disabled HPET and Spread Spectrum
> * unlocked C6 and CPB mode


1usmus... is safe to flash and test?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> 1usmus... is safe to flash and test?


is absolutely safe, otherwise I would not publish it


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> is absolutely safe, otherwise I would not publish it


Ok... im going to download and flash..

What is "afudos 3501mod.rom /GAN"? My windows 7 sais that is not compatible with 64 bits OS when run it into cmd. Is it a compiler o something like that?

I'll keep trying
You are a genius!! Thanks a lot for your work.


----------



## BoMbY

You probably need to boot to DOS, to use afuDOS.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> Ok... im going to download and flash..
> 
> What is "afudos 3501mod.rom /GAN"? My windows 7 sais that is not compatible with 64 bits OS when run it into cmd. Is it a compiler o something like that?
> 
> I'll keep trying
> You are a genius!! Thanks a lot for your work.


https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html
at the bottom of the guide page, everything is really very simple


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I can provide a BIOS version in which the spread spectrum + hpet is completely turned off
> the difference in some games is double


thank you. should I install a question 3501? There is 3008 BIOS


----------



## hurricane28

New chipset drivers dudes: http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064


----------



## stewwy

@1usmus

tried to flash bios

it gave me "error bios is write protected"

is it a bios switch ?

using afudos do I have to use the flashback port?

Thanks


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrionBG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> CLDO_VDDP does have a major impact on stability. But this is mostly true for DR modules.
> I have tested ~25 kits in the last 8 months (SR and DR B-die and DR D-/E-die exclusively) and on about half of them I experimented with CLDO_VDDP. I found that almost every DR kit needs adjustments on CLDO_VDDP to show its true potential, whereas SR kits rarely need any - except of course in case of a memory hole .
> Quad kits with SR modules (4 Ranks) also benefit from alternate values sometimes, but not nearly to the extent of true DR modules and usually I don't have to stray far away from the default 950mv.
> 
> For example the kit in my signature (F4-3200C15D-32GTZ) was running fine with 3200-14-13-13-13 @1.375v. CLDO_VDDP=866mv allowed me to move up to 3333-14-14-14-14 @1.395v. With CLDO_VDDP=855mv I was able to lower DRAM voltage to 1.375v.
> 
> 
> 
> I presume you have access to a lot of different RAM modules... Do you by any chance have those so called Ryzen optimized G.Skill RAM kits? (with the X at the end of the model number)
> Specifically the F4-3200C14D-16GTZRX Link
> I wonder if the SPD is any different than the one of the F4-3200C14D-16GTZR or that "Ryzen Optimized" is just a marketing thing.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I do not have access to a lot of different RAM modules. I got all my kits used from ebay. To date none of those new "Ryzen Optimized" kits have popped up around here. Out of all my G.Skill 3200 C14 kits the one "Ryzen Optimized" Flare X I had, performed the worst (3466-14-15-15-15). So I assume this is nothing more than a marketing ploy.
I believe I have a dump of the Flare X SPD. I might compare it to that of regular Trident Z 3200 C14 this weekend.


----------



## OrionBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> Unfortunately I do not have access to a lot of different RAM modules. I got all my kits used from ebay. To date none of those new "Ryzen Optimized" kits have popped up around here. Out of all my G.Skill 3200 C14 kits the one "Ryzen Optimized" Flare X I had, performed the worst (3466-14-15-15-15). So I assume this is nothing more than a marketing ploy.
> I believe I have a dump of the Flare X SPD. I might compare it to that of regular Trident Z 3200 C14 this weekend.


Thanks anyway!


----------



## usoldier

Hi Guys iam Using 1701 Bios with no issues ever since it came out, iam running 3950mhz with 1.39V and ram @ 3200 , is there anything to be gained from the new bioses ?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> Unfortunately I do not have access to a lot of different RAM modules. I got all my kits used from ebay. To date none of those new "Ryzen Optimized" kits have popped up around here. Out of all my G.Skill 3200 C14 kits the one "Ryzen Optimized" Flare X I had, performed the worst (3466-14-15-15-15). So I assume this is nothing more than a marketing ploy.
> I believe I have a dump of the Flare X SPD. I might compare it to that of regular Trident Z 3200 C14 this weekend.


Did you ever considered that it might be the CPU That is not capable enough...?

I have FlareX 3200 CL14 kit and i run them at 3466 MHz fully stable.. I can even run them at 3600 MHz if i wanted to..


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Hi Guys iam Using 1701 Bios with no issues ever since it came out, iam running 3950mhz with 1.39V and ram @ 3200 , is there anything to be gained from the new bioses ?


To be perfectly honest, not for me..

I need more vcore and RAM voltage at the same settings.. Even when i flashed back to 1701 it didn't change anything.

I think its system dependent. Some do have benefits from newer BIOS's, just flash and find out.


----------



## coreykill99

with new chipset drivers whats the standard SOP to go about installing them? do I have to uninstall the old ones?
I normally only install updated chipset drivers when I re install windows. so I haven't ever tried to update them. but its been a while.


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> Unfortunately I do not have access to a lot of different RAM modules. I got all my kits used from ebay. To date none of those new "Ryzen Optimized" kits have popped up around here. Out of all my G.Skill 3200 C14 kits the one "Ryzen Optimized" Flare X I had, performed the worst (3466-14-15-15-15). So I assume this is nothing more than a marketing ploy.
> I believe I have a dump of the Flare X SPD. I might compare it to that of regular Trident Z 3200 C14 this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever considered that it might be the CPU That is not capable enough...?
> 
> I have FlareX 3200 CL14 kit and i run them at 3466 MHz fully stable.. I can even run them at 3600 MHz if i wanted to..
Click to expand...

I have owned two F4-3200C14D-16GTZ, one F4-3200C14D-16GTZKY and the Flare X (F4-3200C14D-GFX). Still have the GTZKY and one of the GTZ.
The three Trident Z could all do 3466-14-13-13-13 with less than 1.4v, the Flare X couldn't - not even @1.45v.
So no, I did not consider my IMC the culprit.
I don't say that the Flare X are bad, cause I'm fully aware that I prolly had bad luck with the B-die on that particular kit. But what it tells me is, that the Flare X are not that special and that this "Ryzen Optimized" badge is nothing more than marketing.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> with new chipset drivers whats the standard SOP to go about installing them? do I have to uninstall the old ones?
> I normally only install updated chipset drivers when I re install windows. so I haven't ever tried to update them. but its been a while.


Nope, just download the installer and install the whole package so you are sure all your drivers are up to date. No need to uninstall previous drivers.


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nope, just download the installer and install the whole package so you are sure all your drivers are up to date. No need to uninstall previous drivers.


oh.
well that was simple, thanks. previous drivers were from September it seems....fun.


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> how install this mod:
> 
> https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html
> at the bottom of the guide page, everything is really very simple


AFUDOS says unknown command when using /GAN ?


----------



## keng

you can use afuwin and flash from windows like a real boss.
The trick is you need afuwin 3.5 or so, googler is your friend.

/gan command is removed form v5 aptio ami afudos/win because that way you cannot flash unsigned UEFIs. Unless you use an older varsion...








That is a clever solution (and also not in any way remotely effective) against having something like wannacry or worse, brick your computer permanently.


----------



## Neoony

Seems like the only change in the new AMD chipset drivers is the PCI Device driver.



Everything else is "Already installed"...coming from the previous version

( unless there is some hidden magic in the background







)

Lets see


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RossiOCUK*
> 
> There are a couple of ASUS people lurking around, contributing and helping where possible. However, you're most probably way too late, especially as the board is already out being used (tested).


Yeah I discovered that recently myself. What seems strange is that if they are releasing the R5 2400G (and 2200G) on the 12th of Feb, so are they also releasing new Motherboards at the same time? Or do they expect some people to start purchasing these APU's and then use them on older boards?


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *3501 MOD + AFUDOS 4.40 + readme*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=16A-irz2kokDxv8d44c9kjRXTbJX7tynU
> 
> changelog:
> 
> * unlocked FCH Common options
> * unlocked additional parameters for FAN
> * unlocked XFR 2.0 + Intelligent Overclocking Scalar Control
> * unlocked additional parameters in the DRAM timings menu
> * disabled HPET and Spread Spectrum
> * unlocked C6 and CPB mode
> 
> + there is a chance to correct parameters that "frozen" on BIOS memory from previous versions
> 
> how install this mod:
> 
> https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html
> at the bottom of the guide page, everything is really very simple
> 
> *with saved profiles no compatibility*


Rep and flashing now


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keng*
> 
> you can use afuwin and flash from windows like a real boss.
> The trick is you need afuwin 3.5 or so, googler is your friend.
> 
> /gan command is removed form v5 aptio ami afudos/win because that way you cannot flash unsigned UEFIs. Unless you use an older varsion...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a clever solution (and also not in any way remotely effective) against having something like wannacry or worse, brick your computer permanently.


I completely forgot about this nuance, thanks


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> AFUDOS says unknown command when using /GAN ?


https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/softs/AFUDOS.exe


----------



## Lango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *3501 MOD*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=16A-irz2kokDxv8d44c9kjRXTbJX7tynU
> 
> changelog:
> 
> * unlocked FCH Common options
> * unlocked additional parameters for FAN
> * unlocked XFR 2.0 + Intelligent Overclocking Scalar Control
> * unlocked additional parameters in the DRAM timings menu
> * disabled HPET and Spread Spectrum
> * unlocked C6 and CPB mode
> 
> + there is a chance to correct parameters that "frozen" on BIOS memory from previous versions
> 
> how install this mod:
> 
> https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html
> at the bottom of the guide page, everything is really very simple
> 
> P.s. Afudos in mod folder not working, use the version from this link https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/softs/AFUDOS.exe
> 
> *with saved profiles no compatibility[/B*


Thanks for the mod! No problems here.
Is HPET really disabled with the Bios? High Precision Event Timer is still there in the windows device manager. Even after deinstalling, windows re-install it again.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> CLDO_VDDP does have a major impact on stability. But this is mostly true for DR modules.
> I have tested ~25 kits in the last 8 months (SR and DR B-die and DR D-/E-die exclusively) and on about half of them I experimented with CLDO_VDDP. I found that almost every DR kit needs adjustments on CLDO_VDDP to show its true potential, whereas SR kits rarely need any - except of course in case of a memory hole .
> Quad kits with SR modules (4 Ranks) also benefit from alternate values sometimes, but not nearly to the extent of true DR modules and usually I don't have to stray far away from the default 950mv.
> 
> For example the kit in my signature (F4-3200C15D-32GTZ) was running fine with 3200-14-13-13-13 @1.375v. CLDO_VDDP=866mv allowed me to move up to 3333-14-14-14-14 @1.395v. With CLDO_VDDP=855mv I was able to lower DRAM voltage to 1.375v.


Sweet







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoMbY*
> 
> AFUDOS says unknown command when using /GAN ?


Use flashback, this allows flashing of custom UEFI.


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lango*
> 
> Thanks for the mod! No problems here.
> Is HPET really disabled with the Bios? High Precision Event Timer is still there in the windows device manager. Even after deinstalling, windows re-install it again.


As far as I remember from older platforms, go to Device Manager and check if you got the HPET device active there.



If you dont have High Precision Event Timer device there, it should mean that the BIOS isnt "giving" it to the OS.

You might find it in hidden devices:


If its grayed out in hidden devices, it means its off by BIOS (not connected / not available)


----------



## Lango

@ Neoony
No, it's still active. If it would be disabled in the BIOS properly, windows wouldn't re-install it again.
I got also a Intel System. If HPET is disabled in the BIOS, it's also inactive in the device manager (first grayed out and doesn't come back after de-installing the device).

But thanks anyway


----------



## gupsterg

Check using command BCDEDIT if HPET is active. If it has no value *useplatformclock*, HPET it is not active in OS.



bcdedit /set useplatformclock false to disable HPET
bcdedit /set useplatformclock true to enable HPET


----------



## Lango

I've deleted the useplatformclock value before. That's not the point here.
It looks like, that the 3501 MOD Bios with the changelog "* disabled HPET and Spread Spectrum" has actually no effect.
If that would work, the HPET device wouldn't be active in the windows device manager


----------



## gupsterg

Indeed, I would concur







.


----------



## Neoony

hmm, maybe even forcing the "hidden" setting doesnt disable it on this board.

Can you maybe try exporting BIOS settings into .txt of the modified 3501 BIOS?

It should have the setting mentioned there...or at least its a setting that mentions HPET (southbridge HPET or something in that way [SB HPET])

I wanna try myself, but I got some things to finish first


----------



## LG25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Check using command BCDEDIT if HPET is active. If it has no value *useplatformclock*, HPET it is not active in OS.
> 
> 
> 
> bcdedit /set useplatformclock false to disable HPET
> bcdedit /set useplatformclock true to enable HPET


Unless my eyes are deceiving me, the platform clock indicator is missing in your pic. (maybe disabled in BIOS does this?)
If you disabled it in BIOS, and you have CH6H, then could you tell me where to find this? I looked but wasn't able to locate it. Thanks.

This is what mine looks like...


----------



## Zognarb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Check using command BCDEDIT if HPET is active. If it has no value *useplatformclock*, HPET it is not active in OS.
> 
> bcdedit /set useplatformclock false to disable HPET
> bcdedit /set useplatformclock true to enable HPET


That's not quite true. The useplatformclock bootloader flag causes Windows to force HPET as the clock source for timers instead of choosing the best available timer, removing it doesn't disable HPET itself. But the flag shouldn't be set (And isn't by default) in any case, as it's purely for developers debugging timer issues.


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> CLDO_VDDP does have a major impact on stability. But this is mostly true for DR modules.
> I have tested ~25 kits in the last 8 months (SR and DR B-die and DR D-/E-die exclusively) and on about half of them I experimented with CLDO_VDDP. I found that almost every DR kit needs adjustments on CLDO_VDDP to show its true potential, whereas SR kits rarely need any - except of course in case of a memory hole .
> Quad kits with SR modules (4 Ranks) also benefit from alternate values sometimes, but not nearly to the extent of true DR modules and usually I don't have to stray far away from the default 950mv.
> 
> For example the kit in my signature (F4-3200C15D-32GTZ) was running fine with 3200-14-13-13-13 @1.375v. CLDO_VDDP=866mv allowed me to move up to 3333-14-14-14-14 @1.395v. With CLDO_VDDP=855mv I was able to lower DRAM voltage to 1.375v.


+rep, amazing results! I have the same kit and I can't get off 14-15-15-15 at 3200, no matter the voltage... Never noticed CLDO_VDDP making any difference though.

Would love to try and hit that 3333 14-14-14-14







Some questions:

In which BIOS is this? Is it really 1401?
How are you testing stability?
Could you share your whole configuration for 3333 14-14-14-14?


----------



## angelgrin

Hi Guys, just want to know if this behaviour is normal.

when I turn on my computer it powers on for a few seconds then turns of and then powers on completely.








video



TIA


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelgrin*
> 
> Hi Guys, just want to know if this behaviour is normal.
> 
> when I turn on my computer it powers on for a few seconds then turns of and then powers on completely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video
> 
> 
> 
> TIA


It probably means something is failing at bootup and then works on second attempt. Most likely your CPU or memory overclock.


----------



## angelgrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> It probably means something is failing at bootup and then works on second attempt. Most likely your CPU or memory overclock.


its been like this from new even on stock settings. really puzzled


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelgrin*
> 
> Hi Guys, just want to know if this behaviour is normal.
> 
> when I turn on my computer it powers on for a few seconds then turns of and then powers on completely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video


Yep, cold boot issue.
You might get lucky and not have it at certain voltages or settings, but there seems to be a very slim space where it boots normally without failing one time at cold boot. At least for me, didnt had the problem in at least 1 of the old 1xxx BIOSes.

This happens when you completely get the power out of the PC, right? Not from standby mode. Right?
Completely normal for most people since release.


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LG25*
> 
> Unless my eyes are deceiving me, the platform clock indicator is missing in your pic. (maybe disabled in BIOS does this?)
> If you disabled it in BIOS, and you have CH6H, then could you tell me where to find this? I looked but wasn't able to locate it. Thanks.
> 
> This is what mine looks like...


Some infos:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardbag*
> Enabling HPET in BIOS is just half way of enabling HPET, it needs to be enabled in OS too, and in a way that it's the only timer used.
> By default windows uses combination of TSC+ACPI timers, not matter if HPET is enabled in BIOS.
> TSC+LAPICs Low performance (slow timers + syncing)
> LAPICs low performance (slow timer - no syncing)
> TSC+HPET medium performance (slow and fast timer + syncing)
> HPET high performance (fast timer - no syncing)
> HPET + platformclock=true will give you best timer resolution, frame rate and lowest DPC latency.
> You can test timer ratio and QueryPerformanceFrequency with WinTimerTester 1.1 http://www.mediafire...xzo9n84d8lze9nb
> The higher the QueryPerformanceFrequency is the better is performance. You only get high frequency with HPET. The other timers will give you significantly less frequency. Also note that if your ratio is not 1.0000 you are off set (or you have wrongly OC'ed), enable HPET and you should be without sync problems.
> If you ever want to go back to default timers admin cmd:
> bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock
> Varying depending on setup, one should get increase up to +30 FPS and from the between.Online games is a good example of boost from HPET.


Or this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vbs*
> 
> AMD has stated the following in their docs:
> 
> Make sure the system has Windows High Precision Event Timer (HPET) disabled. HPET increases the polling resolution of the system's timer for certain performance monitoring utilities and the increased poll rate can compromise everyday application performance. HPET can often be disabled directly in the BIOS. Alternatively: from Windows, open an administrative command shell and type:
> 
> bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock
> 
> A command failure indicates that HPET is already disabled.
> 
> These are not the same. There are 3 possible scenarios:
> 
> 1. HPET enabled in BIOS and useplatformclock enabled in Windows: Windows will forcibly use HPET for QPC calls.
> 2. HPET enabled in BIOS and useplatformclock disabled (or non-existent, which is the default) in Windows: Windows will use TSC for QPC calls.
> 3. HPET disabled in BIOS: Windows will ignore useplatformclock and use TSC for QPC calls.
> 
> The definition of useplatformclock is: "Forces the use of the platform clock as the system's performance counter."
> 
> When HPET is enabled in the BIOS, the AMD recommendation to set "bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock" suggests that windows is defaulting to (1), instead of properly detecting the invariant TSC in the new CPUs and defaulting to (2).


Pretty sure that:
*"bcdedit /set useplatformclock No"* *≠* *"bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock"*

There is a difference...
EDIT: I think there is....Iam too confused from all this now xD

---

Some other Win 7 info:
Quote:


> - TSCs are used by default: TSCs timer improved with newer processor, so it is used by default again (if it is possible to handle it correctly).
> - HPET is not used by default, but it is only used if a TSC timer cannot be handled correctly.
> - ACPI timer is not used by default. if both a TSC timer and HPET are disabled, ACPI timer is used.


I know I once found it perfectly described what is being used when you enable/disable/delete certain timers and the combinations with it, but cant find it now D:
And I had enough of researching HPET xD


----------



## angelgrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoony*
> 
> Yep, cold boot issue.
> You might get lucky and not have it at certain voltages or settings, but there seems to be a very slim space where it boots normally without failing one time at cold boot. At least for me, didnt had the problem in at least 1 of the old 1xxx BIOSes.
> 
> This happens when you completely get the power out of the PC, right? Not from standby mode. Right?
> Completely normal for most people since release.


you're right from cold boot. so thats what it is. oh well


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lango*
> 
> I've deleted the useplatformclock value before. That's not the point here.
> It looks like, that the 3501 MOD Bios with the changelog "* disabled HPET and Spread Spectrum" has actually no effect.
> If that would work, the HPET device wouldn't be active in the windows device manager


if the timer is disabled in the BIOS it does not mean that it turns itself off in Windows, you must turn it off via the console
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> CLDO_VDDP does have a major impact on stability. But this is mostly true for DR modules.
> I have tested ~25 kits in the last 8 months (SR and DR B-die and DR D-/E-die exclusively) and on about half of them I experimented with CLDO_VDDP. I found that almost every DR kit needs adjustments on CLDO_VDDP to show its true potential, whereas SR kits rarely need any - except of course in case of a memory hole .
> Quad kits with SR modules (4 Ranks) also benefit from alternate values sometimes, but not nearly to the extent of true DR modules and usually I don't have to stray far away from the default 950mv.
> 
> For example the kit in my signature (F4-3200C15D-32GTZ) was running fine with 3200-14-13-13-13 @1.375v. CLDO_VDDP=866mv allowed me to move up to 3333-14-14-14-14 @1.395v. With CLDO_VDDP=855mv I was able to lower DRAM voltage to 1.375v.


I'll check, but in any case + rep


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> if the timer is disabled in the BIOS it does not mean that it turns itself off in Windows, you must turn it off via the console


hmm
But still, pretty sure that it should dissapear from device manager though.

Think Iam gonna give your modded BIOS a try and see.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Check using command BCDEDIT if HPET is active. If it has no value *useplatformclock*, HPET it is not active in OS.
> 
> 
> 
> bcdedit /set useplatformclock false to disable HPET
> bcdedit /set useplatformclock true to enable HPET
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LG25*
> 
> Unless my eyes are deceiving me, the platform clock indicator is missing in your pic. (maybe disabled in BIOS does this?)
> If you disabled it in BIOS, and you have CH6H, then could you tell me where to find this? I looked but wasn't able to locate it. Thanks.
> 
> This is what mine looks like...
Click to expand...

bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.9 v12*


Thanks for this tool. Curiously it does calculate a much higher DRAM / SOC voltage at 3400 than at 3466 and 3333. This looks like a bug?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> AMD has stated the following in their docs:
> 
> Make sure the system has Windows High Precision Event Timer (HPET) disabled. HPET *increases the polling resolution of the system's timer for certain performance monitoring utilities* and the *increased poll rate can compromise* everyday application performance.


Let's break this down:

- Some monitoring utilities *may* increase the polling rate, but not necessarily do so. For example, HWInfo's sensor readings do not increase the Windows timer resolution, hence do not increase the hardware timer polling rate.

- Some "everyday" applications _*may*_ suffer some negative performance impact from increased polling rate. This does not happen just from enabling the HPET. It only happens when the HPET is polled so often that the corresponding DPC latencies may add up to cause "measurable" (not necessarily practical) differences in your everyday application.

Main problem with "polling" - or rather accessing - any timer or other hardware is that it takes CPU time/cycles. Windows mitigates this by using DPCs instead of IRQs whenever possible. This is what you can measure as DPC latency times. But in practice this is much less of a problem than it is made to be, because its impact depends a lot on the applications you are using and on the number of cores present and utilized in your system. Roughly speaking any CPU core can handle DPCs, so whenever you are not utilizing many/all CPU cores while having lots of hardware calls you are usually good as it is. Only when all cores are (ab)used and time critical applications are run do DPC latencies matter and even then most people don't need less than 1000 us system responsiveness.

Just to mention it, some "everyday" applications do increase the polling rate, too. For example, Firefox sets the Windows timer to 0.5 ms while showing Youtube videos. Earlier than Firefox 55 the Windows timer was regularly set to 1 ms just by browsing certain sites like this very forum here. This will increase the polling rate of whatever hardware timer is used in your system, because Windows' (and DOS', if I remember correctly) default timer resolution is 15.625 ms.

Now look at the typical combination of software running on benchmarkers' computers: One application that taxes the CPU to its fullest and at least one other application that measures performance at potentially high timer resolution (like fps). Guess where the proof is in the pudding?! All that being said, just check for your own practical usage cases and decide on basis of what you find out yourself.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Thanks for this tool. Curiously it does calculate a much higher DRAM / SOC voltage at 3400 than at 3466 and 3333. This looks like a bug?


show please screenshots


----------



## Timur Born

All calculated for "Fast" timings. Look at suggested DRAM voltages.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> show please screenshots


Flashed Modded bios but ofc had to use older version of AFUDOS one from link. So put that in pack and add flash.bat for easy use


----------



## Avithohol

So is XFR 2.0 working ?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> CLDO_VDDP does have a major impact on stability. But this is mostly true for DR modules.
> I have tested ~25 kits in the last 8 months (SR and DR B-die and DR D-/E-die exclusively) and on about half of them I experimented with CLDO_VDDP. I found that almost every DR kit needs adjustments on CLDO_VDDP to show its true potential, whereas SR kits rarely need any - except of course in case of a memory hole .
> Quad kits with SR modules (4 Ranks) also benefit from alternate values sometimes, but not nearly to the extent of true DR modules and usually I don't have to stray far away from the default 950mv.
> 
> For example the kit in my signature (F4-3200C15D-32GTZ) was running fine with 3200-14-13-13-13 @1.375v. CLDO_VDDP=866mv allowed me to move up to 3333-14-14-14-14 @1.395v. With CLDO_VDDP=855mv I was able to lower DRAM voltage to 1.375v.


Hmm this CLDO_VDDP value of 866 is really Great for me








Was 3080MHz 16-15-15-15 1.417v 1T now is 15-15-15-15 1T 1.417v
THX









Also i will check CLDO_VDDP=855mv is i can Train them at 3200MHz







cuz' CLDO_VDDP=866v is a no go for me.
3200 16-16-16 D-die


----------



## GraveNoX

When I try to install 17.40 Chipset Drivers, it says I don't have AMD Graphics Hardware, well I don't, I have a GTX 780/1700X/C6H. Same happens with 17.30 and even with a clean install of Windows 8.1 Pro.
The install work only on the update released in february 2017. How should i fix this ?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveNoX*
> 
> When I try to install 17.40 Chipset Drivers, it says I don't have AMD Graphics Hardware, well I don't, I have a GTX 780/1700X/C6H. Same happens with 17.30 and even with a clean install of Windows 8.1 Pro.
> The install work only on the update released in february 2017. How should i fix this ?


In download web of AMD you select mother chipset and select for your board x370?

Or you can download the automatic detector of AMD (in the left of the web)


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> CLDO_VDDP does have a major impact on stability. But this is mostly true for DR modules.
> I have tested ~25 kits in the last 8 months (SR and DR B-die and DR D-/E-die exclusively) and on about half of them I experimented with CLDO_VDDP. I found that almost every DR kit needs adjustments on CLDO_VDDP to show its true potential, whereas SR kits rarely need any - except of course in case of a memory hole .
> Quad kits with SR modules (4 Ranks) also benefit from alternate values sometimes, but not nearly to the extent of true DR modules and usually I don't have to stray far away from the default 950mv.
> 
> For example the kit in my signature (F4-3200C15D-32GTZ) was running fine with 3200-14-13-13-13 @1.375v. CLDO_VDDP=866mv allowed me to move up to 3333-14-14-14-14 @1.395v. With CLDO_VDDP=855mv I was able to lower DRAM voltage to 1.375v.
> 
> 
> 
> +rep, amazing results! I have the same kit and I can't get off 14-15-15-15 at 3200, no matter the voltage... Never noticed CLDO_VDDP making any difference though.
> 
> Would love to try and hit that 3333 14-14-14-14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some questions:
> 
> In which BIOS is this? Is it really 1401?
> How are you testing stability?
> Could you share your whole configuration for 3333 14-14-14-14?
Click to expand...

Yes, still 1401.
Testing with HCI MemTest Pro (12 instances with 1200/2500 MB each). I don't consider an overclock stable until I hit 1000% (although I super rarely see errors past the 800% mark).
I can't provide you with a BIOS dump, because I'm on a full MemTest run right now and still have ~10 hrs to go (hopefully). But I know the most important settings:

procODT = 60 Ohm
RttNom = RZQ/7 (1usmus recommends RZQ/5 for AGESA 1.0.7.1 and newer)
RttWr = RZQ/3
RttPark = RZQ/1
CLDO_VDDP = 855mv (this is not a recommendation because you gotta find the voltage best suited for your specific kit and IMC)
CAD Bus = all on Auto
VDDSOC = 1.075v
DRAM Voltage = 1.375v



Please note that my kit is a pretty good one. I sold two F4-3200C14D-32GTZ kits and kept this one, because it overclocked better than both the C14 Trident Z.


----------



## TheK

can i consider it as "stable"?


----------



## BoMbY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avithohol*
> 
> So is XFR 2.0 working ?


I just finished testing several XFR 2.0 settings on my 1800X, and so far none did seem to have any noticeable effect.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheK*
> 
> can i consider it as "stable"?


In prime95:
I use the first test to test CPU (12 hours)
The 3th test to test cpu/ram (both)

In Memtest (boot version):
I test 16 passes of test 8 (less than 30 minutes.)
If it's finish without errors I pass 12 or 16 passes of all tests.

This is my Methodology.

For memory most consider HCI as the best option (400 to 1000% of test) and for cpu the IBT, but personally I have never used it.


----------



## TheK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> In prime95:
> I use the first test to test CPU (12 hours)
> The 3th test to test cpu/ram (both)
> 
> In Memtest (boot version):
> I test 16 passes of test 8 (less than 30 minutes.)
> If it's finish without errors I pass 12 or 16 passes of all tests.
> 
> This is my Methodology.
> 
> For memory most consider HCI as the best option (400 to 1000% of test) and for cpu the IBT, but personally I have never used it.


prime was only to add charge on cpu... look the uptime...


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avithohol*
> 
> So is XFR 2.0 working ?


question is in what way it should be working how do we know it does ??


----------



## Pilotasso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> base +200mhz and + 100mhz XFR
> 
> The maximum manual overclocking for all cores will be 4.3
> 
> the only thing I can not say about the memory controller, it will be old or partially modified


A little self defeating there. Yes its not 12 core @ 5hz like that fake slide, but this 200 Mhz clock differences are for early prototypes. We know from last years experience that they kept raising the bar until we were less than 1 month to launch. (from 3Ghz in december to 3.4 base clock in january).

I wouldn't be surprised if the best binned chips could get to 4.5Ghz with the final product (dont forget that for Zen there is no direct speed limitation linked to the number of cores because they are spread across 4 core CCX's). My 2500K from 2011 could easily do this and I'm positive that 7 years of catch up is enough









On another note, the current ryzen can macth intel if you can get 4Ghz on CPU +RAM @ 3466 very low latency.

So we are going to get more speed for processor and more speed for RAM. That sounds good enough for me.


----------



## Targonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelgrin*
> 
> Hi Guys, just want to know if this behaviour is normal.
> 
> when I turn on my computer it powers on for a few seconds then turns of and then powers on completely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video
> 
> 
> 
> TIA


This is a function of RAM training at the selected speed. This is where allowing it to try 3-5 times before giving up and going to 2133 on the RAM is important(Asus defaults to 1).


----------



## Timur Born

After many failed BIOS versions (in this single regard), I finally passed 30 loops of IBT AVX 12000 at higher than 3333-C14, namely 3400-C14 with 3.95 GHz CPU OC. Not only did I use high voltages, though, but also SCL timings of 3 instead of 2. Next round will be 3466 before I lower voltages and timings again.

What is so special about SCL timings that 2 vs. 3 is said make a considerable difference?


----------



## neur0cide

Take a look at this:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/20370#post_26173249


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheK*
> 
> prime was only to add charge on cpu... look the uptime...


Prime had 4 tests
First cpu
Second I don't remember
3st CPU and work good for ram issues but I say to ram Specifically I use Memtest (boot version).
4th Custom

Prime95 3th test CAN show you problems if you have bad settings for your ram. But this test no is to test specifically your ram to Rock solid OC.

PS: I suspect the 3th test fail ever with segfaulted Ryzen cpu.


----------



## Timur Born

3466-C14 still fails, so I will see how far I can push C15. Thanks for the hint on SCL vs. bandwidth.


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Main problem with "polling" - or rather accessing - any timer or other hardware is that it takes CPU time/cycles. Windows mitigates this by using DPCs instead of IRQs whenever possible. This is what you can measure as DPC latency times. But in practice this is much less of a problem than it is made to be, because its impact depends a lot on the applications you are using and on the number of cores present and utilized in your system. Roughly speaking any CPU core can handle DPCs, so whenever you are not utilizing many/all CPU cores while having lots of hardware calls you are usually good as it is. Only when all cores are (ab)used and time critical applications are run do DPC latencies matter and even then most people don't need less than 1000 us system responsiveness.


Hmm, been using a service that forces it down to 0.5 at boot for few weeks now. Cant say I noticed any negative effects. But yeah, I think it might be increasing the number of ISR/DPC counts...
But it does seem to generally help the latency in (In LatencyMon). But Iam gonna continue testing it









Now back to the modded 3501 BIOS.
BIOS .txt Settings does show that HPET is now disabled:


But yeah, HPET is still in Device Manager, although I noticed something weird. All these devices are in "No drivers are installed for this device" state:


Now my issue is, that I dont remember if it was the same before the modded BIOS with HPET off xD Anybody with official BIOS can check some of those devices and report?

Some of the devices might be just my BIOS set up, as I tend to disable things that I dont use...

But I really got no idea if there is any difference now. Performance seems the same. Cant say I noticed any difference at all. But if its really disabled, then Iam still glad to get rid of something more or less useless







( Optimize!! xD )

Here are my current settings .txt on the modded 3501 BIOS. But definitely didnt stress test enough, so nothing surely stable. Although it did resist some stress.
https://neoony.com/files/BIOS/3501mod/3501mod-4000&3466P0_setting.txt

Now, Iam thinking of trying forcing HPET in windows, to see if it errors out or something. Or really no idea how else to confirm that HPET is off, on hardware level for sure.

The new settings are nice! Thanks for the BIOS 1usmus!


----------



## 3200MHz

Quick tip about system stability testing.

I downvolted my 1800X to offset -0.0250 (BIOS won't let me set 0.02 precisely) and used C-State overclocking to 4 GHz.

AIDA64 stress test and RealBench shown that my system is stable. I was working on it for several days without any issues whatsoever.

Today I decided to encode 30 seconds long 1080p video to X265 using "very slow" preset (both in HandBrake and AVIDemux) - tried about 8 times in total - in all cases either the apps crashed or the system crashed.
So I tried to encode the same video using X264 with "placebo" preset - everything went fine.
As soon as I changed it to X265 using "very slow" - the system became unstable after 5-6 minutes of encoding.
It looks like X265 "very slow" make the CPU too hot to maintain operability on 4 GHz with 1.33 volts core voltage.

Now I changed the voltage to offset - 0.0125. And it looks like the system is more stable now (at least I was able to encode that video withX265 "very slow"). But now I'm eager to try to encode something longer.

So you can use this approach to quickly check your system's stability. Because, synthetic tests are not always provide reliable results.


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3200MHz*
> 
> Quick tip about system stability testing.
> 
> I downvolted my 1800X to offset -0.0250 (BIOS won't let me set 0.02 precisely) and used C-State overclocking to 4 GHz.
> 
> AIDA64 stress test and RealBench shown that my system is stable. I was working on it for several days without any issues whatsoever.
> 
> Today I decided to encode 30 seconds long 1080p video to X265 using "very slow" preset (both in HandBrake and AVIDemux) - tried about 8 times in total - in all cases either the apps crashed or the system crashed.
> So I tried to encode the same video using X264 with "placebo" preset - everything went fine.
> As soon as I changed it to X265 using "very slow" - the system became unstable after 5-6 minutes of encoding.
> It looks like X265 "very slow" make the CPU too hot to maintain operability on 4 GHz with 1.33 volts core voltage.
> 
> Now I changed the voltage to offset - 0.0125. And it looks like the system is more stable now (at least I was able to encode that video withX265 "very slow"). But now I'm eager to try to encode something longer.
> 
> So you can use this approach to quickly check your system's stability. Because, synthetic tests are not always provide reliable results.


(-) offset with 1800X at 4GHz
Are you mad?

Definitely could never stay stable for longer than few minutes with anything under 1.4V and 4Ghz....could do 4050MHz on 1.44V
3.9GHz would need much less. I always had a pretty steep voltage wall around that point.
Whats your secret? xD

Pics and settings or it didnt happen









...too hot, yeah sure xD

I mean 1800X at 3600MHz *Stock* *Auto* settings go up to 1.45V - 1.49V....how could you be "too hot" at 1.33V








Unless some weird Digi+ settings?


----------



## Timur Born

Stability testing is mostly about creating chances for failure. The aim is to get errors as quickly as possible, but sometimes you really need to give the system time to stumble over that one single error. This is why I am using 30 loops of large ITB AVX runs, 10-20 are not enough to catch errors for the settings I am testing. It's about time-span, not about loop count.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3200MHz*
> 
> Quick tip about system stability testing.
> 
> I downvolted my 1800X to offset -0.0250 (BIOS won't let me set 0.02 precisely) and used C-State overclocking to 4 GHz.
> 
> AIDA64 stress test and RealBench shown that my system is stable. I was working on it for several days without any issues whatsoever.
> 
> Today I decided to encode 30 seconds long 1080p video to X265 using "very slow" preset (both in HandBrake and AVIDemux) - tried about 8 times in total - in all cases either the apps crashed or the system crashed.
> So I tried to encode the same video using X264 with "placebo" preset - everything went fine.
> As soon as I changed it to X265 using "very slow" - the system became unstable after 5-6 minutes of encoding.
> It looks like X265 "very slow" make the CPU too hot to maintain operability on 4 GHz with 1.33 volts core voltage.
> 
> Now I changed the voltage to offset - 0.0125. And it looks like the system is more stable now (at least I was able to encode that video withX265 "very slow"). But now I'm eager to try to encode something longer.
> 
> So you can use this approach to quickly check your system's stability. Because, synthetic tests are not always provide reliable results.


So basically You discovered what i did 4 years ago on x99 platform and ryzen lol


----------



## cluster edge

On 3501 bios there is no option for bank group swap alt, but RTC says that its enabled. And any position of bankgroupswap it resulting to bang group swp disabled in rtc. I missed something?


----------



## TheK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> Prime had 4 tests
> First cpu
> Second I don't remember
> 3st CPU and work good for ram issues but I say to ram Specifically I use Memtest (boot version).
> 4th Custom
> 
> Prime95 3th test CAN show you problems if you have bad settings for your ram. But this test no is to test specifically your ram to Rock solid OC.
> 
> PS: I suspect the 3th test fail ever with segfaulted Ryzen cpu.


again... don't care about prime... look the UPTIME, i opened primo ONLY to have some load on cpu after 15 continuos days of normal use.


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Anyone using Ai Suite latest version, do you have bugged out that VDDP Voltaje doesn't modify itself after applying new settings? I can confirm bug in my case, and the tool helps a lot to change some voltages and change different settings without going into BIOS itself. Lost a whole day thinking maybe it was some error read out and well today I tried lowering VDDP through BIOS and surprise, from not going past 4% without error, I'm past 100% in hcimemtest. @1usmus I noticed you use AISuite for this same purposd, are you in the latest Windows version/AI Suite, do you get this error too?

Well trying to work my old settings back, and then trying 3600 mhz cl14 again...

(Prior BIOS VDDP worked fine at 855 but now that same dial gave me error really quick, lowered to 720 and passed the 100% mark... More hours to test).


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cluster edge*
> 
> On 3501 bios there is no option for bank group swap alt, but RTC says that its enabled. And any position of bankgroupswap it resulting to bang group swp disabled in rtc. I missed something?


Starting Agesa 1007a BGS is disabled by default and BGS Alt by default. I guess AMD did this because BGS resulted in lower fps compared to BGS enabled. BGS Alt has no impact on FPS. This is documented on their Ryzen Update talking about Geardown and BGS, probably since they realized gamers would benefit from BGS disabled/BGS Alt enabled.


----------



## Lango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoony*
> (...) Now back to the modded 3501 BIOS.
> BIOS .txt Settings does show that HPET is now disabled: (...)
> 
> (...) But yeah, *HPET is still in Device Manager*, although I noticed something weird. All these devices are in "No drivers are installed for this device" state (...)


That's the point. The BIOS still says to the OS: "You need to install the device, but it's up to you if you use it or not."
This modded hidden value has actually no effect. Looks like more a zombie setting.

Dunno if that was hard to understand for some people here (not you). I did not talk about anything else.

I got also a Intel System with ASRock Board which has a proper HPET Option in the BIOS. If HPET is disabled in the BIOS, the device is also non-existent in the windows device manager.
If it's active in BIOS, then the device and the content is the same like on your sreenshots.


----------



## 3200MHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelgrin*
> 
> Hi Guys, just want to know if this behaviour is normal.
> 
> when I turn on my computer it powers on for a few seconds then turns of and then powers on completely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video
> 
> 
> 
> TIA


Leave DRAM VBOOT Voltage in BIOS on Auto.


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoony*
> 
> Now, Iam thinking of trying forcing HPET in windows, to see if it errors out or something. Or really no idea how else to confirm that HPET is off, on hardware level for sure.


So I enabled HPET in windows and I think I got enough evidence to say that HPET is indeed disabled on hardware level. (3501 modded BIOS)

Frequency didnt go up as it would with HPET on:


System has pretty noticable hiccups.

Latency is much higher in LatencyMon.
platformclock on:


platformclock deleted:


So yeah, windows seems to be trying to use it...if its enabled, but cant.
I would expect errors in logs as it usually reported, that it needs to change Clock (like it did on older platforms / older windowses), but nothing there.

Anyways.
Well done @1usmus


----------



## Manshonyagger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoony*
> 
> Now my issue is, that I dont remember if it was the same before the modded BIOS with HPET off xD Anybody with official BIOS can check some of those devices and report?


Checked AMD SMBus with an unmodified BIOS and it says:
"Für dieses Gerät sind keine Treiber installiert."

Which is the same report (but in german







).


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3200MHz*
> 
> Leave DRAM VBOOT Voltage in BIOS on Auto.


That indeed worked for me with certain DRAM settings.
But then I changed them and Auto didnt help anymore. (probably just need to find the right value, if Auto cant do it either)
And I guess VDDP voltage has something to do with it as well.

But it all completely changes with your RAM settings.


----------



## Timur Born

I tried using DRAM Calculator settings for 3600-C15. Ended in an endless loop and black screen. No cold-boot clicking during the loop, just the numbers switching rapidly (yellow LED on). Back to 3400-C14 now and trying to lower voltages and timings.


----------



## LG25

Fascinating. I use a checker (WinTimerTester) to see what the timer is running at.. 3.5 and it's off, 14.x and it's on. I thought that was the end of it. I deleted the value per AMD's info. Clock still at 3.5 MHz, but who knows.. maybe it was still using it for some things. I'll play a game later and see if there's any difference with clock value deleted instead of disabled. I looked at DPCtester and LatencyMon, and it looks slightly better although trivially.


----------



## 3200MHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoony*
> 
> (-) offset with 1800X at 4GHz
> Are you mad?


I used negative offset for several months. But, mostly "-0.00625". And I did hours-long X265 encodings with it - rock stable.
Now I wanted to see if my silicon can work the same on even lower voltage (a couple of days ago someone here posted that he is having 1800X stably working at 4 GHz with 1.33 Volts), e.g. find a sweet spot.
Well, -0.0250 works for most of my tasks. But I found the X.265 does something that requires higher CPU Core voltage.
And that's very interesting, because when I encoded the same video with X.264 ("placebo" preset), the CPU load (100% on all cores) and encoder performance were the same as with X.265 (performance ~1 fps with both encoders). But with X.264 "placebo" the encoding was finished successfully and with X.265 "very slow" either encoder or the system crashed each time before I increased CPU Core voltage to -0.0125.

Quote:


> Whats your secret? xD


Silicon lottery?

Quote:


> Pics and settings or it didnt happen


You are welcome::


Spoiler: Pictures












Spoiler: Settings



[2018/01/20 20:19:23]
Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P. Standard]
D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3200 14-14-14-34-1.35V]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [40.00]
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
CPU Offset Mode Sign [-]
- CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.01250]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.02500]
DRAM Voltage [1.35000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [1.80000]
1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
Trc [48]
TrrdS [6]
TrrdL [9]
Tfaw [39]
TwtrS [4]
TwtrL [12]
Twr [24]
Trcpage [Auto]
TrdrdScl [3]
TwrwrScl [3]
Trfc [560]
Trfc2 [416]
Trfc4 [256]
Tcwl [14]
Trtp [12]
Trdwr [7]
Twrrd [3]
TwrwrSc [1]
TwrwrSd [7]
TwrwrDd [7]
TrdrdSc [1]
TrdrdSd [5]
TrdrdDd [5]
Tcke [8]
ProcODT [Auto]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Auto]
Power Down Enable [Auto]
RttNom [Auto]
RttWr [Auto]
RttPark [Auto]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [Auto]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CLDO VDDP voltage [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 1]
CPU Current Capability [Auto]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
DRAM Current Capability [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [Auto]
Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Auto]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Enabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 0 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 1 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 2 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 3 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 4 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 5 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 6 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 7 Enable [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
Q-Code LED Function [POST Code Only]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
When system is in working state [Off]
When system is in sleep, hibernate or soft off states [Off]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
Wi-Fi Controller [Enabled]
Bluetooth Controller [Enabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for U31G2_1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for U31G2_EC1 [Auto]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [Samsung SSD 850 PRO 1TB]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
JetFlashTS2GJFV30 8.07 [Auto]
U31G2_1 [Auto]
U31G1_1 [Enabled]
U31G1_2 [Enabled]
U31G1_3 [Enabled]
U31G1_4 [Enabled]
U31G1_5 [Auto]
U31G1_6 [Auto]
U31G1_7 [Auto]
U31G1_8 [Auto]
U31G1_9 [Auto]
U31G1_10 [Auto]
USB_11 [Auto]
USB_12 [Auto]
USB_13 [Auto]
USB_14 [Auto]
USB_15 [Auto]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
EXT_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
EXT_Sensor2 Temperature [Monitor]
EXT_Sensor3 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan Speed [Monitor]
RAD Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
RAD Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
Extension Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Extension Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Extension Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
W_FLOW2 Speed [Monitor]
W_IN2 Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT2 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Manual]
CPU Upper Temperature [75]
CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
CPU Middle Temperature [70]
CPU Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [70]
CPU Lower Temperature [20]
CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%) [10]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 1 Upper Temperature [70]
Chassis Fan 1 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 1 Middle Temperature [45]
Chassis Fan 1 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
Chassis Fan 1 Lower Temperature [40]
Chassis Fan 1 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [24]
Allow Fan Stop [Disabled]
W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
RAD Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
RAD Fan 1 Profile [Manual]
RAD Fan 1 Upper Temperature [70]
RAD Fan 1 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle Temperature [45]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
RAD Fan 1 Lower Temperature [40]
RAD Fan 1 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
Allow Fan Stop [Disabled]
RAD Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
RAD Fan 2 Profile [Manual]
RAD Fan 2 Upper Temperature [70]
RAD Fan 2 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 3 Middle Temperature [45]
Chassis Fan 3 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
RAD Fan 2 Lower Temperature [40]
RAD Fan 2 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
Allow Fan Stop [Disabled]
Extension Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Extension Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Extension Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Extension Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Extension Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Extension Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Extension Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Extension Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Extension Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Extension Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Extension Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Extension Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
U31G1_1 [Enabled]
U31G1_2 [Enabled]
U31G1_3 [Enabled]
U31G1_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Auto]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 4 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 5 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 2 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 3 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
POST Report [5 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Ignore]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name []
Save to Profile [1]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]



Quote:


> I mean 1800X at 3600MHz *Stock* *Auto* settings go up to 1.45V - 1.49V


With C-State overclocking it goes down to about 1.22 Volts @ 3.6 GHz, AFAIR.
What's on default settings in BIOS - is some crazy data, caused by Core Boost, as far as I understand.


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelgrin*
> 
> Hi Guys, just want to know if this behaviour is normal.
> 
> when I turn on my computer it powers on for a few seconds then turns of and then powers on completely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video
> 
> 
> 
> TIA


Slight topic de-railment....what the heck are those 3 fans at the top cooling? is there a rad behind there? Just your exhaust? This case perplexes me.


----------



## cluster edge

@ReDXfiRe
Thanks but still - options doesnt work, but should


----------



## Timur Born

3400-C14 at 3.95 GHz seems to be working at sane voltages and subtimings now. Nice improvement from 3333-C14.


----------



## neur0cide

Congrats!








Read and Latency are right in the ballpark.
Add timings and settings to your post!


----------



## angelgrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3200MHz*
> 
> Leave DRAM VBOOT Voltage in BIOS on Auto.


its already on auto but still the same. anyway it doesn't bother me that much i'll leave it as it is for now. will it cause any damage?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Slight topic de-railment....what the heck are those 3 fans at the top cooling? is there a rad behind there? Just your exhaust? This case perplexes me.


it has the psu behind the left most fan and the other 2 are just exhaust but you can mount a rad on, it does the job pretty good for air cooling. i can leave it without fans but i like the look of those fans spinning.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelgrin*
> 
> Hi Guys, just want to know if this behaviour is normal.
> 
> when I turn on my computer it powers on for a few seconds then turns of and then powers on completely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video
> 
> 
> 
> TIA


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> It probably means something is failing at bootup and then works on second attempt. Most likely your CPU or memory overclock.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoony*
> 
> Yep, cold boot issue.
> You might get lucky and not have it at certain voltages or settings, but there seems to be a very slim space where it boots normally without failing one time at cold boot. At least for me, didnt had the problem in at least 1 of the old 1xxx BIOSes.
> 
> This happens when you completely get the power out of the PC, right? Not from standby mode. Right?
> Completely normal for most people since release.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelgrin*
> 
> you're right from cold boot. so thats what it is. oh well


This is not really accurate. Cold boot just means starting the system up fresh, for example after removing standby power. The issue was with memory failing to train after booting from that state (very early F9 then 0d post codes). The reset you're seeing is not because anything is unstable, it's needed to set certain settings on Ryzen CPUs. Most likely this is because of switching reference clock from/to internal/external mode. The mode you start up with will depend on the EC firmware version. Try changing AI Overclock Tuner to Default (Internal) or Manual (External) and see if it goes away.


----------



## angelgrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *angelgrin*
> 
> Hi Guys, just want to know if this behaviour is normal.
> 
> when I turn on my computer it powers on for a few seconds then turns of and then powers on completely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video
> 
> 
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> It probably means something is failing at bootup and then works on second attempt. Most likely your CPU or memory overclock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neoony*
> 
> Yep, cold boot issue.
> You might get lucky and not have it at certain voltages or settings, but there seems to be a very slim space where it boots normally without failing one time at cold boot. At least for me, didnt had the problem in at least 1 of the old 1xxx BIOSes.
> 
> This happens when you completely get the power out of the PC, right? Not from standby mode. Right?
> Completely normal for most people since release.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *angelgrin*
> 
> you're right from cold boot. so thats what it is. oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not really accurate. Cold boot just means starting the system up fresh, for example after removing standby power. The issue was with memory failing to train after booting from that state (very early F9 then 0d post codes). The reset you're seeing is not because anything is unstable, it's needed to set certain settings on Ryzen CPUs. Most likely this is because of switching reference clock from/to internal/external mode. The mode you start up with will depend on the EC firmware version. Try changing AI Overclock Tuner to Default (Internal) or Manual (External) and see if it goes away.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the response @elmor. I changed the ai overclock tuner from default to manual and its still does the mini reboot. I'm on version 1701 btw do you think i should update to the latest bios?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelgrin*
> 
> Thanks for the response @elmor. I changed the ai overclock tuner from default to manual and its still does the mini reboot. I'm on version 1701 btw do you think i should update to the latest bios?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Hmm, I'm not sure what the situation was with that BIOS version. What if you change ref clock to 99.8 or 100.2? Could be manual + auto is still internal. Otherwise I'll have to get back to you regarding which settings can cause this. CLDO VDDP should be another one, but I'm not sure if the reset was implemented in that version.

Which EC version do you have?


----------



## Timur Born

I fired up Cinebench after quite some time. Both normal and P-state overclocking make CB report 3.6 instead of 3.95 GHz now (3501). This was not the case in the past, but I don't know if some BIOS version or Windows update broke this.

What has been broken since the beginning is that the BIOS itself keeps reporting BCLK x 36 GHz on its own boot screen, regardless of what CPU multiplier is set in BIOS.


----------



## angelgrin

Quote:


> Hmm, I'm not sure what the situation was with that BIOS version. What if you change ref clock to 99.8 or 100.2? Could be manual + auto is still internal. Otherwise I'll have to get back to you regarding which settings can cause this. CLDO VDDP should be another one, but I'm not sure if the reset was implemented in that version.
> 
> Which EC version do you have?


I've tried changing the ref clock to 99.8 and 100.2 still the same and it had a mini reboot twice for some reason.








Thanks for your help elmor i really appreciate it.

here's a screenshot of my Bios.


----------



## NFHSMatrix

I do not know why, but every time I go to this forum I look at this thread and I see it's @elmor online in my head is this:


----------



## Krisztias

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelgrin*
> 
> I've tried changing the ref clock to 99.8 and 100.2 still the same and it had a mini reboot twice for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help elmor i really appreciate it.
> 
> here's a screenshot of my Bios.


Hi angelgrin & Elmor!

I have the same problem with every UEFI's (current 3501). If I set the Dram Vboot Voltage to auto, it posts without boot loop, but my Deskstop icons are moved to the left.

EC version 0312, D.O.C.P. Standard 3200MHz (or manual, same behaviour)


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krisztias*
> 
> Hi angelgrin & Elmor!
> 
> I have the same problem with every UEFI's (current 3501). If I set the Dram Vboot Voltage to auto, it posts without boot loop, but my Deskstop icons are moved to the left.
> 
> EC version 0312, D.O.C.P. Standard 3200MHz (or manual, same behaviour)


I have the same issue!!


----------



## ToguroSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> I have the same issue!!


Same here !!!







. That's why i keep standby power on.


----------



## jack1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelgrin*
> 
> Thanks for the response @elmor. I changed the ai overclock tuner from default to manual and its still does the mini reboot. I'm on version 1701 btw do you think i should update to the latest bios?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Hi all







. Same problem here . My only solution is not to turn off the power source. I have seen the video and it is exactly the same. I've tried a couple of bios and nothing


----------



## Krisztias

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jack1*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Same problem here . My only solution is not to turn off the power source. I have seen the video and it is exactly the same. I've tried a couple of bios and nothing


Unfortunately my girlfriend can't sleep, when something in the room is on or lights up, so I must shut down everyting...








But I don't understand, why my deskstop icons are moving to the left, if I set Dram Vboot to auto...
Has someone an idea?

Thanks.


----------



## ToguroSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krisztias*
> 
> Unfortunately my girlfriend can't sleep, when something in the room is on or lights up, so I must shut down everyting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't understand, why my deskstop icons are moving to the left, if I set Dram Vboot to auto...
> Has someone an idea?
> 
> Thanks.


Same here brother







)) ....exact same situation







))


----------



## wisepds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToguroSR*
> 
> Same here !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That's why i keep standby power on.


In my case i dont'have icons on the desktop. I use nexus bar and the icons sizes goes crazy.. at 200%


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFHSMatrix*
> 
> I do not know why, but every time I go to this forum I look at this thread and I see it's @elmor online in my head is this:


Haha







Pretty much.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krisztias*
> 
> Hi angelgrin & Elmor!
> 
> I have the same problem with every UEFI's (current 3501). If I set the Dram Vboot Voltage to auto, it posts without boot loop, but my Deskstop icons are moved to the left.
> 
> EC version 0312, D.O.C.P. Standard 3200MHz (or manual, same behaviour)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wisepds*
> 
> In my case i dont'have icons on the desktop. I use nexus bar and the icons sizes goes crazy.. at 200%


DRAM Boot Voltage would be one of the other settings. Desktop icons? https://media2.giphy.com/media/aZ3LDBs1ExsE8/giphy.gif


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krisztias*
> 
> Unfortunately my girlfriend can't sleep, when something in the room is on or lights up, so I must shut down everyting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't understand, why my deskstop icons are moving to the left, if I set Dram Vboot to auto...
> Has someone an idea?
> 
> Thanks.


I got an idea set it on manual and ya sorted??


----------



## BUFUMAN

can someone help me with the bios mod i dont know why but i can't create a boot stick with usbdos and HP USB tool. everytime a write protection error...

i can't remember how i did this before....


----------



## Kildar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> can someone help me with the bios mod i dont know why but i can't create a boot stick with usbdos and HP USB tool. everytime a write protection error...
> 
> i can't remember how i did this before....


Use this tool

SMI_UFDiskUtilities.zip 1667k .zip file
 to make it bootable and just copy all the files over.


----------



## Teramungus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I fired up Cinebench after quite some time. Both normal and P-state overclocking make CB report 3.6 instead of 3.95 GHz now (3501). This was not the case in the past, but I don't know if some BIOS version or Windows update broke this.
> 
> What has been broken since the beginning is that the BIOS itself keeps reporting BCLK x 36 GHz on its own boot screen, regardless of what CPU multiplier is set in BIOS.


Mine is doing the same thing.


----------



## 3200MHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelgrin*
> 
> I've tried changing the ref clock to 99.8 and 100.2 still the same and it had a mini reboot twice for some reason.


Something it's wrong with memory settings.
Lead fail safe default in BIOS or clear CMOS.
Cold boot your PC.
If there's no warm reset - good. If there will be a warm reset - something has compatibility issues in your system.

Then select D.O.C.P. memory profile as your memory qualified.
Try to cold boot your PC.
If everything goes fine, without warm reset - overclock your CPU and cold boot again.


----------



## Timur Born

Still happens that Temp sensors 3-6 switch to another source in Beta 3501. Currently sensor 3 became a mirror of VRM (happens most of the time), while sensor 4 became a mirror of CPU. Only sensors 5 and 6 keep showing socket temp.


----------



## Timur Born

Worth mentioning: Using a higher CPU voltage offset in combination with lower LLC generally seems to result in lower peak wattage compared to using a lower voltage offset with higher LLC. So if the former is as stable as the latter I would prefer the higher offset (notwithstanding other LLC related pros/cons). Still checking LLC0 vs. LLC1 on that matter.

Theoretically you could lower the voltage of P1 and P2 by the amount of the offset, but unfortunately it doesn't seem to work. For full idle states it doesn't really matter, though, because the increased offset isn't even measurable as increased idle wattage.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Still happens that Temp sensors 3-6 switch to another source in Beta 3501. Currently sensor 3 became a mirror of VRM (happens most of the time), while sensor 4 became a mirror of CPU. Only sensors 5 and 6 keep showing socket temp.


Turns out that sensor 4 only displays CPU temp if it's higher than VRM temp, else it displays VRM temp. Wish these were sorted once and for all, because the only way to fix them is to do a Clear CMOS. Rather inconvenient.


----------



## Krisztias

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much.
> 
> DRAM Boot Voltage would be one of the other settings. Desktop icons? https://media2.giphy.com/media/aZ3LDBs1ExsE8/giphy.gif


Yes. Really. Every time, I tested with all UEFI's 1701 upwards.

I got 2 options:

1., cold boot every day, icons stay where they belong
2., no cold boot, icons moving to the left and making me angry

If I OC the RAM modules, i got 2 loops, Vboot on auto in this case is not working.

I have no idea why it's happening, but it does every time by stock settings, when I left it on auto.


----------



## rossctr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Turns out that sensor 4 only displays CPU temp if it's higher than VRM temp, else it displays VRM temp. Wish these were sorted once and for all, because the only way to fix them is to do a Clear CMOS. Rather inconvenient.


On mine sensor 4 show socket temp, sensor 5 is showing T_Sensor1 header and 6 is VRM


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krisztias*
> 
> Yes. Really. Every time, I tested with all UEFI's 1701 upwards.
> 
> I got 2 options:
> 
> 1., cold boot every day, icons stay where they belong
> 2., no cold boot, icons moving to the left and making me angry
> 
> If I OC the RAM modules, i got 2 loops, Vboot on auto in this case is not working.
> 
> I have no idea why it's happening, but it does every time by stock settings, when I left it on auto.


upload the official BIOS 3008 does not cold boot


----------



## elmor

I shared this folder publicly which has the latest releases I put up, shouldn't be a lag to a post in the thread but might help some people looking at the OP for latest BIOS.

http://www.mediafire.com/folder/xcheoyf3gq1e4/Release

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelgrin*
> 
> I've tried changing the ref clock to 99.8 and 100.2 still the same and it had a mini reboot twice for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help elmor i really appreciate it.
> 
> here's a screenshot of my Bios.


*BIOS 3501 + EC1 FW 0311*

If I set optimized defaults + Manual mode + 100.0 MHz it does not do a power off reset. After setting DRAM to 3200 MHz it still does not power off during first boot.

*BIOS 3501 + EC1 FW 0312*

Same as with 0311. No power off reset after power cleared with optimized defaults + Manual mode + 100.0 MHz + 3200 MHz DRAM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krisztias*
> 
> Yes. Really. Every time, I tested with all UEFI's 1701 upwards.
> 
> I got 2 options:
> 
> 1., cold boot every day, icons stay where they belong
> 2., no cold boot, icons moving to the left and making me angry
> 
> If I OC the RAM modules, i got 2 loops, Vboot on auto in this case is not working.
> 
> I have no idea why it's happening, but it does every time by stock settings, when I left it on auto.


Weirdest thing reported so far, and there's been a lot.


----------



## kuutale

how i get ec version mbec0310 updated to 0312 version? i have bios 3501 but mbec is still mbec 0310. Can somenone explain what i must do?


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuutale*
> 
> how i get ec version mbec0310 updated to 0312 version? i have bios 3501 but mbec is still mbec 0310. Can somenone explain what i must do?


Should still be fine with this EC version, you just have to check if you get the power off reset when using internal or external ref clock mode.


----------



## Albert1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Should still be fine with this EC version, you just have to check if you get the power off reset when using internal or external ref clock mode.


@elmor

The Crosshair VI Extreme and the new X470 Crosshairs will keep using that faulty voltage reading chip? (¿IT8665 if I remember correctly?)


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Albert1007*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> The Crosshair VI Extreme and the new X470 Crosshairs will keep using that faulty voltage reading chip? (¿IT8665 if I remember correctly?)


The issue is not the LPC/IO chip itself (IT8665E), but how certain things are implemented.
The chip itself is one of the best, if not the best available.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The issue is not the LPC/IO chip itself (IT8665E), but how certain things are implemented.
> The chip itself is one of the best, if not the best available.


Is it because its a complete new sensor? I mean, i had the same problems on my 990FX Sabertooth R3.0 which also had an IT sensor..

Sabertooth uses the IT8721F and the CH6 IT8665E.

Sabertooth R3.0:



CH6:



I really don't understand how its not the sensor itself as there are so many people with problems with it with different softwares.. Even Asus softwareis causing issues with it.

Gigabyte has the same sensor and doesn't have this problem as far as i know and ASrock and MSI uses different sensors and also have no problems..


----------



## Decoman

I am trying to catch up on things.

Using 2x 8GB b-die Flare-X 3200MHz, rank 1 sticks: ("ram quality" = 92%, whatever that means)

Q: When overclocking both memory speed and timings, Would it be necessary to *always* have the *GEAR DOWN MODE* & *BANK GROUP SWAP* set to 'disabled' in bios?

I forgot.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I shared this folder publicly which has the latest releases I put up, shouldn't be a lag to a post in the thread but might help some people looking at the OP for latest BIOS.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/folder/xcheoyf3gq1e4/Release
> *BIOS 3501 + EC1 FW 0311*
> 
> If I set optimized defaults + Manual mode + 100.0 MHz it does not do a power off reset. After setting DRAM to 3200 MHz it still does not power off during first boot.
> 
> *BIOS 3501 + EC1 FW 0312*
> 
> Same as with 0311. No power off reset after power cleared with optimized defaults + Manual mode + 100.0 MHz + 3200 MHz DRAM.
> Weirdest thing reported so far, and there's been a lot.


Nice will check the link time to time to see if something new showed up. So far been running 3501 with no problems. Even cpu fan took only 2 reboots to set up instead of 30 minutes nightmare when upgraded to @1usmus version. One thing I noticed when i flashed bios with disabled HPET/Spectrum is that micro stutter in WoW is gone. Could be due to overflash of same version not sure, but since then system works well MINT







with 3.95+3466 combo. Common Samsung where are those memories on new process


----------



## angelgrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I shared this folder publicly which has the latest releases I put up, shouldn't be a lag to a post in the thread but might help some people looking at the OP for latest BIOS.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/folder/xcheoyf3gq1e4/Release
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *angelgrin*
> 
> I've tried changing the ref clock to 99.8 and 100.2 still the same and it had a mini reboot twice for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help elmor i really appreciate it.
> 
> here's a screenshot of my Bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BIOS 3501 + EC1 FW 0311*
> 
> If I set optimized defaults + Manual mode + 100.0 MHz it does not do a power off reset. After setting DRAM to 3200 MHz it still does not power off during first boot.
> 
> *BIOS 3501 + EC1 FW 0312*
> 
> Same as with 0311. No power off reset after power cleared with optimized defaults + Manual mode + 100.0 MHz + 3200 MHz DRAM.
Click to expand...

Thanks elmor for the link, i've installed BIOS 3501 + EC FW312 and i used standard DOCP and now it doesn't do the mini reboots. Yey!

BTW I'm using zenstates for CPU OC as ocing thru bios p-states kept reverting to default speed. (This is on bios1701) i will try this again on 3501 and give you feedback if there's any problems.

Previous settings I've used were ram timings from ryzen dram calc and it did cause those mini resets/reboots. I also tried auto everything on dram timings and 3200mhz ram and still did mini reboots.
(I haven't tried other dram timing settings other than safe settings from the calc)

So i think the best settings to avoid those mini reboots is to use the standard docp settings. Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Karagra

Which Bios has EC FW 0312? I would like to test this out.


----------



## mito1172

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I shared this folder publicly which has the latest releases I put up, shouldn't be a lag to a post in the thread but might help some people looking at the OP for latest BIOS.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/folder/xcheoyf3gq1e4/Release
> *BIOS 3501 + EC1 FW 0311*
> 
> If I set optimized defaults + Manual mode + 100.0 MHz it does not do a power off reset. After setting DRAM to 3200 MHz it still does not power off during first boot.
> 
> *BIOS 3501 + EC1 FW 0312*
> 
> Same as with 0311. No power off reset after power cleared with optimized defaults + Manual mode + 100.0 MHz + 3200 MHz DRAM.
> Weirdest thing reported so far, and there's been a lot.


Hello . Will the BIOS 3501 be official? and the pc sometimes starts with 40 codes. and when it restarts it becomes 24 codes BIOS 3008


----------



## Timur Born

I am using "Fences". No issues with icon position on any computer at any resolution.


----------



## Albert1007

Thanks for clarifying my error m8!

BTW, does the C6E also have this messy implementation? Or is it just C6H exclusive?


----------



## Timur Born

Increasing RAM speed from 3.95 GHz + 3333-C14 to 3400-C14 needed a bump in Vcore by one blip (or alternatively one step of higher LLC). So anyone trying to increase their RAM speed, keep in mind that Vcore might need a change, too.

I tried to bump CPU from 3.95 to 3.975 after the Vcore increase, but it isn't as stable. So the Vcore really seems to be needed for the higher RAM OC. I reported something similar several month ago.

One more thing: You need to use P-state overclocking if you want the lowest 0.4 V idle state to happen and thus attain lowest possible wattage during idle. Makes up to a 25% difference on my system (about 12 vs. 16 watts for CPU + SOC).


----------



## Randa71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mito1172*
> 
> Hello . Will the BIOS 3501 be official? and the pc sometimes starts with 40 codes. and when it restarts it becomes 24 codes BIOS 3008


Code 40 and code 24 are correct: code 40 means that you are booting, from power off, with Windows fast boot enabled.
If you disable Windows fast boot or boot from a restart code 24 will be shown. No problem with this codes. They are correct.


----------



## 3200MHz

Albert1007 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *elmor*
> The Crosshair VI Extreme and the new X470 Crosshairs will keep using that faulty voltage reading chip? (¿IT8665 if I remember correctly?)




I own Crosshair VI Extreme - it has faulty voltage readings.


----------



## wisepds

Whaaat? Where are all messages?


----------



## Kildar

Where is EC312?


----------



## 1usmus

*what a terrible new design for the forum ...*


----------



## hyp36rmax

Dang... This is garbage. All the attached and linked images are gone too. Quick reply?


----------



## Anty

Loool - all pictures gone...

And new post editor - W_T_F is this? 
How to add links, pictures or media without manual upload???

edit
Where is my old avatar?


----------



## Kildar

This Forum Upgrade sucks!!


----------



## lordzed83

Thus supposed to be "upgrade"?? Lol


----------



## usoldier

My eyes what is this


----------



## mito1172

Randa71 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mito1172*
> 
> Hello . Will the BIOS 3501 be official? and the pc sometimes starts with 40 codes. and when it restarts it becomes 24 codes BIOS 3008
> 
> 
> Code 40 and code 24 are correct: code 40 means that you are booting, from power off, with Windows fast boot enabled.
> If you disable Windows fast boot or boot from a restart code 24 will be shown. No problem with this codes. They are correct.


thank you. I turned off the sleep setting 40 code is over. there are always 24 codes


----------



## R71800XSS

> Hello . Will the BIOS 3501 be official? and the pc sometimes starts with 40 codes. and when it restarts it becomes 24 codes BIOS 3008


It happpened with 3501 too, with fast boot DISABLE. In fact, when Pc shows code 40 it does a long pause, and after reboot and go to windows. I don´t understand this pause with DOCP settings at 3200.

---


----------



## toxzl2

elmor said:


> I shared this folder publicly which has the latest releases I put up, shouldn't be a lag to a post in the thread but might help some people looking at the OP for latest BIOS.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/folder/xcheoyf3gq1e4/Release
> 
> Quote:Originally Posted by *angelgrin*
> 
> I've tried changing the ref clock to 99.8 and 100.2 still the same and it had a mini reboot twice for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help elmor i really appreciate it.
> 
> here's a screenshot of my Bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BIOS 3501 + EC1 FW 0311*
> 
> 
> If I set optimized defaults + Manual mode + 100.0 MHz it does not do a power off reset. After setting DRAM to 3200 MHz it still does not power off during first boot.
> 
> *BIOS 3501 + EC1 FW 0312*
> 
> Same as with 0311. No power off reset after power cleared with optimized defaults + Manual mode + 100.0 MHz + 3200 MHz DRAM.
> 
> Quote:Originally Posted by *Krisztias*
> 
> Yes. Really. Every time, I tested with all UEFI's 1701 upwards.
> 
> I got 2 options:
> 
> 1., cold boot every day, icons stay where they belong
> 2., no cold boot, icons moving to the left and making me angry
> 
> If I OC the RAM modules, i got 2 loops, Vboot on auto in this case is not working.
> 
> I have no idea why it's happening, but it does every time by stock settings, when I left it on auto.
> 
> 
> Weirdest thing reported so far, and there's been a lot.


Thanks for the links Elmor but EC1 FW 0312 is included in 3501? How do I update to 0312? 

Also, is 3501 official or still in beta?

Thanks!


----------



## CCoR

lordzed83 said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I shared this folder publicly which has the latest releases I put up, shouldn't be a lag to a post in the thread but might help some people looking at the OP for latest BIOS.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/folder/xcheoyf3gq1e4/Release
> *BIOS 3501 + EC1 FW 0311*
> 
> If I set optimized defaults + Manual mode + 100.0 MHz it does not do a power off reset. After setting DRAM to 3200 MHz it still does not power off during first boot.
> 
> *BIOS 3501 + EC1 FW 0312*
> 
> Same as with 0311. No power off reset after power cleared with optimized defaults + Manual mode + 100.0 MHz + 3200 MHz DRAM.
> Weirdest thing reported so far, and there's been a lot.
> 
> Nice will check the link time to time to see if something new showed up. So far been running 3501 with no problems. Even cpu fan took only 2 reboots to set up instead of 30 minutes nightmare when upgraded to @1usmus version. One thing I noticed when i flashed bios with disabled HPET/Spectrum is that micro stutter in WoW is gone. Could be due to overflash of same version not sure, but since then system works well MINT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with 3.95+3466 combo. Common Samsung where are those memories on new process



where can if find this microstuterbegone bios you speak off? show me the way! lol


----------



## Remarc

very bad appearance, and the search does not work either.


----------



## mito1172

R71800XSS said:


> It happpened with 3501 too, with fast boot DISABLE. In fact, when Pc shows code 40 it does a long pause, and after reboot and go to windows. I don´t understand this pause with DOCP settings at 3200.
> 
> ---


I do not pause at startup. DOCP standard profile 3200


----------



## Neoony

elmor said:


> This is not really accurate. Cold boot just means starting the system up fresh, for example after removing standby power. The issue was with memory failing to train after booting from that state (very early F9 then 0d post codes). The reset you're seeing is not because anything is unstable, it's needed to set certain settings on Ryzen CPUs. Most likely this is because of switching reference clock from/to internal/external mode. The mode you start up with will depend on the EC firmware version. Try changing AI Overclock Tuner to Default (Internal) or Manual (External) and see if it goes away.


Heh, switching to "Default" did it for me.
No more double restart on cold boot.
(DRAM V boot at auto)

Cool thanks!


----------



## Neoony

btw, to add, I recently noticed that enabling fast boot would cause this event log to happen



> : The embedded controller (EC) returned data when none was requested. The BIOS might be trying to access the EC without synchronizing with the operating system. This data will be ignored. No further action is necessary; however, you should check with your computer manufacturer for an upgraded BIOS."


If I disable fast boot, it doesnt happen. (BIOS 3501, but think it was always the case with older BIOSes too)
Hmm.

EDIT: nvm, it did happen with fastboot off...eventually


----------



## wisepds

lordzed83 said:


> Thus supposed to be "upgrade"?? Lol


Upgrade or downgrade hehehehe??!!!

This is a stepback on design line...


----------



## Targonis

mito1172 said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I shared this folder publicly which has the latest releases I put up, shouldn't be a lag to a post in the thread but might help some people looking at the OP for latest BIOS.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/folder/xcheoyf3gq1e4/Release
> *BIOS 3501 + EC1 FW 0311*
> 
> If I set optimized defaults + Manual mode + 100.0 MHz it does not do a power off reset. After setting DRAM to 3200 MHz it still does not power off during first boot.
> 
> *BIOS 3501 + EC1 FW 0312*
> 
> Same as with 0311. No power off reset after power cleared with optimized defaults + Manual mode + 100.0 MHz + 3200 MHz DRAM.
> Weirdest thing reported so far, and there's been a lot.
> 
> 
> Hello . Will the BIOS 3501 be official? and the pc sometimes starts with 40 codes. and when it restarts it becomes 24 codes BIOS 3008


A lot has to do with QA results, as well as the feedback from those here that have been testing it. It also depends on how quickly the AGESA code updates come out, and if microcode updates to deal with the Specter security issue are in the pipeline(which Asus may want included in the next release of the BIOS code, just to calm people down about system security).


----------



## Timur Born

Timur Born said:


> Increasing RAM speed from 3.95 GHz + 3333-C14 to 3400-C14 needed a bump in Vcore by one blip (or alternatively one step of higher LLC). So anyone trying to increase their RAM speed, keep in mind that Vcore might need a change, too.


Turns out that "a single blip" is not enough, it likely needs to be the right combination of Vcore and LLC. For example, +0.0625 v @ LLC2 might work, but +0.0875 v @ LLC0 might not work, even though both produce about the same peak wattage.

Working on the very edge of stability is hard to test properly, too. 30 loops of ITB AVX may not be enough time, especially when ITB seems to use different seeds for its calculations whenever it is restarted.


----------



## nesham

*Forum downgrade*

Its major forum downgrade. Sluggish as a hell and very hard for navigation.


----------



## mtrai

RIP OCN Hot mess now. Remind me in 7 days.


----------



## mito1172

Targonis said:


> A lot has to do with QA results, as well as the feedback from those here that have been testing it. It also depends on how quickly the AGESA code updates come out, and if microcode updates to deal with the Specter security issue are in the pipeline(which Asus may want included in the next release of the BIOS code, just to calm people down about system security).


understood thanks


----------



## furkandeger

Looks like I'm no longer able to keep my RAM stable with 3501. With 3008 I would select DOCP Standart 3200 MHZ and it will run stable no problem at 1.35V DRAM and 1.000 vSoC. Now with 3501, even with 1.5V DRAM and 1.2 vSoC I cannot find stability... 

I wonder why...


----------



## AlphaZero

furkandeger said:


> Looks like I'm no longer able to keep my RAM stable with 3501. With 3008 I would select DOCP Standart 3200 MHZ and it will run stable no problem at 1.35V DRAM and 1.000 vSoC. Now with 3501, even with 1.5V DRAM and 1.2 vSoC I cannot find stability...
> 
> I wonder why...


On 1701 I had stable CPU up to 3950MHz on 1800x with 3333MT b-die dual-rank RAM at 1.36v. On 3501 I'm only able to achieve 3900MHz stable with 3333MT on the RAM. However, I was able to run 3333MT RAM at 1.36v with all resistances on 'AUTO' and 0.975v SOC, which is a first with my dual-rank b-die.

PS: When I say stable, I mean several hours IBT, overnight MemTest64, and a multi-hour 4K HEVC encode.


----------



## R71800XSS

furkandeger said:


> Looks like I'm no longer able to keep my RAM stable with 3501. With 3008 I would select DOCP Standart 3200 MHZ and it will run stable no problem at 1.35V DRAM and 1.000 vSoC. Now with 3501, even with 1.5V DRAM and 1.2 vSoC I cannot find stability...
> 
> I wonder why...


For me it was just reverse. Stable with DOCP 3200 at 3501 and B.O.S. with 3008.

First, you can try to load default settings and after configure standard DOCP. I did it, and it worked.

Luck on it.


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, i don't know what they are doing over at Asus but its a mess now man... I tried the newest Aura software again but it keeps crashing and i get to debug website..? 

Who has the same problem and found a solution for this? 

Even with these new BIOS's there is something seriously wrong with it.. I could run 3.950 GHz with 3466 MHz RAM stable at A LOT lower voltage than i can with this new 3501 BIOS.. It happened after i flashed 3008 from 1701 and there is no fix for it.. Even when i return to 1701 i can't get it stable at the settings i could before... 

I am seriously thinking on contacting my retail store about this and get something that actually works like MSI, Gigabyte or ASrock...


----------



## LightningManGTS

AlphaZero said:


> On 1701 I had stable CPU up to 3950MHz on 1800x with 3333MT b-die dual-rank RAM at 1.36v. On 3501 I'm only able to achieve 3900MHz stable with 3333MT on the RAM. However, I was able to run 3333MT RAM at 1.36v with all resistances on 'AUTO' and 0.975v SOC, which is a first with my dual-rank b-die.
> 
> PS: When I say stable, I mean several hours IBT, overnight MemTest64, and a multi-hour 4K HEVC encode.


on 3501 I've managed to get 4101mhz cpu and 3344cas14 memory stable on 1.45v cpu and 1.375 ram by also using a blck overclock of 104.5 at 1.8v pll on 4 sticks of sammy b single rank with my 1800x which might as well effectively overclock like 2 sticks of dual rank. I'll get some hci and other test data here sometime tomorrow or friday when my res parts come in. atm while I could bench the computer my thermals are kinda wonky with it being set up in an effective limp mode. overall I'm quite happy with the bios and look forward to using it and later revisions on the upcoming refresh chips, which is more I can say then what this website has become. 



hurricane28 said:


> Yeah, i don't know what they are doing over at Asus but its a mess now man... I tried the newest Aura software again but it keeps crashing and i get to debug website..?
> 
> Who has the same problem and found a solution for this?
> 
> Even with these new BIOS's there is something seriously wrong with it.. I could run 3.950 GHz with 3466 MHz RAM stable at A LOT lower voltage than i can with this new 3501 BIOS.. It happened after i flashed 3008 from 1701 and there is no fix for it.. Even when i return to 1701 i can't get it stable at the settings i could before...
> 
> I am seriously thinking on contacting my retail store about this and get something that actually works like MSI, Gigabyte or ASrock...


same as the addressed above. I managed to get my normal settings well enough. and in my testing 3466 was never able to be achieved for 24/7 use on this bios with the normal higher and lower voltage's making things worse from the normal sweet spot of 1.4-1.415 volts, I have noticed to some extent that termination is slightly worse compared to 3008 which may be part of the issue and is in no doubt a result of attempting to add some of the new power saving features in code that is to be found in the x470 chipset in both ufei/bios as well as in the physical chipset

@elmor if and when this website goes belly up is there anywhere else we can have this type of effective discussion with you/with others that might prove helpful to your efforts? The security on this website may end up making this place a trojan waiting to happen so it would probably be best if there was a prepared or readily available alternative if and when things go south.


----------



## AlphaZero

LightningManGTS said:


> on 3501 I've managed to get 4101mhz cpu and 3344cas14 memory stable on 1.45v cpu and 1.375 ram by also using a blck overclock of 104.5 at 1.8v pll on 4 sticks of sammy b single rank with my 1800x which might as well effectively overclock like 2 sticks of dual rank. I'll get some hci and other test data here sometime tomorrow or friday when my res parts come in. atm while I could bench the computer my thermals are kinda wonky with it being set up in an effective limp mode. overall I'm quite happy with the bios and look forward to using it and later revisions on the upcoming refresh chips, which is more I can say then what this website has become.
> 
> @elmor if and when this website goes belly up is there anywhere else we can have this type of effective discussion with you/with others that might prove helpful to your efforts? The security on this website may end up making this place a trojan waiting to happen so it would probably be best if there was a prepared or readily available alternative if and when things go south.


I can't change my BCLK past 100.2 otherwise my Mellanox Infiniband card stops working, but that's great and I can't wait for your data on those frequencies. I wish there was a way to decouple PCI-E clock and BCLK clock on this board.


----------



## lordzed83

hurricane28 said:


> Yeah, i don't know what they are doing over at Asus but its a mess now man... I tried the newest Aura software again but it keeps crashing and i get to debug website..?
> 
> Who has the same problem and found a solution for this?
> 
> Even with these new BIOS's there is something seriously wrong with it.. I could run 3.950 GHz with 3466 MHz RAM stable at A LOT lower voltage than i can with this new 3501 BIOS.. It happened after i flashed 3008 from 1701 and there is no fix for it.. Even when i return to 1701 i can't get it stable at the settings i could before...
> 
> I am seriously thinking on contacting my retail store about this and get something that actually works like MSI, Gigabyte or ASrock...


Think You should call it a day. Every time you post You got problem one way or another. Send the thing back get MSI crap or Gigacrap and tell us how it is.

Still seems I got best stability in the whole topic. EVERYTHING works on my system besides Fan bios mess. Lights no cold boot no usb problems no sound problems. 

As it stands even my X99 after 2 years of tweeking was not as solid. But hey 3 MSI **** motherboards died on X99 will never buy MSI motherboard EVER AGAIN.


----------



## LicSqualo

*Not bad this bios*

With 3501 I run 24/7, now after some tweak, at 4050 Mhz with my 1700 at 1,40V with Pstate voltage (finally they works!!!!) (1,42 to 1,38 under load).
The only serious problem for me is the base clock that Windows and SIV (that I use to check everything and control my whole cooling system (also water system) powered by Corsair stuff ) don't report the FSB correctly. I've to sleep my PC and rewake to have all reading as indeed. The FSB start at 75 mhz in SIV (and probably also Windows report this uncorrectly) and this is started from bios 0020 followed by the same behaviour of 0070 - 3008 - 3101 and now the 3501. Hoping this will be fixed, soon 
Oh, I forget to mention that with this last bios I've break my rules of Ram. I always know (until Zen) that 14+14=28. But now, I can do 14+13=22 (what a math!!!!!!) and it work!!!!!
Really good. Thank you AMD people, thank you Asus people, and thank you forum people.


----------



## SpecChum

lordzed83 said:


> Think You should call it a day. Every time you post You got problem one way or another. Send the thing back get MSI crap or Gigacrap and tell us how it is.
> 
> Still seems I got best stability in the whole topic. EVERYTHING works on my system besides Fan bios mess. Lights no cold boot no usb problems no sound problems.
> 
> As it stands even my X99 after 2 years of tweeking was not as solid. But hey 3 MSI **** motherboards died on X99 will never buy MSI motherboard EVER AGAIN.


Nope, not just you.

Since the lights went out on my first board and it was replaced, I've never had an issue that wasn't self-inflicted.


----------



## SpecChum

Oops, double post.


----------



## AlphaZero

LicSqualo said:


> With 3501 I run 24/7, now after some tweak, at 4050 Mhz with my 1700 at 1,40V with Pstate voltage (finally they works!!!!) (1,42 to 1,38 under load).
> The only serious problem for me is the base clock that Windows and SIV (that I use to check everything and control my whole cooling system (also water system) powered by Corsair stuff ) don't report the FSB correctly. I've to sleep my PC and rewake to have all reading as indeed. The FSB start at 75 mhz in SIV (and probably also Windows report this uncorrectly) and this is started from bios 0020 followed by the same behaviour of 0070 - 3008 - 3101 and now the 3501. Hoping this will be fixed, soon
> Oh, I forget to mention that with this last bios I've break my rules of Ram. I always know (until Zen) that 14+14=28. But now, I can do 14+13=22 (what a math!!!!!!) and it work!!!!!
> Really good. Thank you AMD people, thank you Asus people, and thank you forum people.


What are your Digi+ power settings?


----------



## hurricane28

lordzed83 said:


> Think You should call it a day. Every time you post You got problem one way or another. Send the thing back get MSI crap or Gigacrap and tell us how it is.
> 
> Still seems I got best stability in the whole topic. EVERYTHING works on my system besides Fan bios mess. Lights no cold boot no usb problems no sound problems.
> 
> As it stands even my X99 after 2 years of tweeking was not as solid. But hey 3 MSI **** motherboards died on X99 will never buy MSI motherboard EVER AGAIN.


I don't think so dude.. I was stable on 1701 BIOS and everything went south since 3008 BIOS.. 

I am in to these things for a long time and i know what i am talking about, ask Mus1mus, he agreed with me that there is something wrong with these new BIOS's. I am also in contact via PM with another member who has an MSI board and he didn't get that much BIOS updates but he has no problems like we have... 

I am starting to think its my board that is acting up, i can call for RMA and see how things go. Fresh install of Windows is also not a bad idea but that takes so much time which i don't have atm.


----------



## lordzed83

hurricane28 said:


> I don't think so dude.. I was stable on 1701 BIOS and everything went south since 3008 BIOS..
> 
> I am in to these things for a long time and i know what i am talking about, ask Mus1mus, he agreed with me that there is something wrong with these new BIOS's. I am also in contact via PM with another member who has an MSI board and he didn't get that much BIOS updates but he has no problems like we have...
> 
> I am starting to think its my board that is acting up, i can call for RMA and see how things go. Fresh install of Windows is also not a bad idea but that takes so much time which i don't have atm.



Im more stable on this moded bios than i ever was on 1701. 

Thing is onle Me and other gut here got TeamGroup memory. Everyone else got g skill or junk from corsair.

Thats why i recommend teamgroup ryzen ram over Flare X its just better.

So far since i flashed 3501 and put settings in. Had no crash no bsod no code 8 no cold boot. And on old bioses that happened once a week or so eith same click on cpu and memory.


Long story short call and i bet yhey wont replace motherboard in first mobth maybe but mobths of useage no chance. You could always kill it and then get new one if u want.


----------



## LicSqualo

AlphaZero said:


> What are your Digi+ power settings?


If I remember correctly (I'm playing now), all in Auto except "Power CPU" (or similar) at 140% and a "Thermal limit" to 136.


----------



## AlphaZero

LicSqualo said:


> If I remember correctly (I'm playing now), all in Auto except "Power CPU" (or similar) at 140% and a "Thermal limit" to 136.


Interesting. Thank you. I'll try my luck at breaking the 3900Mhz barrier I've found myself at by setting desired voltage in p-state and leaving mobo voltage settings at auto and digi+ LLC stuff at auto.


----------



## hurricane28

lordzed83 said:


> Im more stable on this moded bios than i ever was on 1701.
> 
> Thing is onle Me and other gut here got TeamGroup memory. Everyone else got g skill or junk from corsair.
> 
> Thats why i recommend teamgroup ryzen ram over Flare X its just better.
> 
> So far since i flashed 3501 and put settings in. Had no crash no bsod no code 8 no cold boot. And on old bioses that happened once a week or so eith same click on cpu and memory.
> 
> 
> Long story short call and i bet yhey wont replace motherboard in first mobth maybe but mobths of useage no chance. You could always kill it and then get new one if u want.


I Am stable but with higher voltages.. 

I have Samsung B-die RAM which is the best for Ryzen so what are you talking about..? 

I run my 3200 MHz sticks at 3466 MHz rock solid stable now, its the CPU that need more volts. 

I have no crash or BSOD, it just freezed when i ran stress testing software. 

They will replace my board as soon as i explained what is going on.. I noticed that the top trace of the RGB header is burned out.. Never seen that before. Maybe this can cause some issues..? I never had anything connected to it so how it did burn out is a mystery to me..


----------



## LicSqualo

Sorry to know that Hurricane.  
And same feeling for me. Any new released bios has changed dramatically the voltage required to reach 4000 or 4100 Mhz. 
I'm thinking that waiting a stable bios to try finally a backward and trying the same settings will necer happen .
The only difference I can report, to understand this a bit deep, is that I'm raising always my ram speed at any bios release , consequenlty the Infinity Fabric. So is possible that this is the reason I feel I need more Voltage to arrive to a stable setup.


----------



## Targonis

LicSqualo said:


> Sorry to know that Hurricane.
> And same feeling for me. Any new released bios has changed dramatically the voltage required to reach 4000 or 4100 Mhz.
> I'm thinking that waiting a stable bios to try finally a backward and trying the same settings will necer happen .
> The only difference I can report, to understand this a bit deep, is that I'm raising always my ram speed at any bios release , consequenlty the Infinity Fabric. So is possible that this is the reason I feel I need more Voltage to arrive to a stable setup.


Since we have been getting AGESA updates with the new BIOS versions, there is always the chance it is a bit of all of these things. I just know that the latest two versions allowed my Hynix M-die memory to run at the rated 3200 speed, so I am not too worried about trying to increase the CPU speed. Due to the power and temperature increases, I've been intentionally keeping my speeds at 3.8GHz just to keep my fans from getting too noisy. Once I replace the fans on my Corsair H110i, then I will go up to the 4.0GHz and just run it there without needing to worry.


----------



## Kildar

This update has seriosly ****ED things up!!!!!!


----------



## Anty

Finally pulled the trigger and 3501 landed on my PC 
So far so good (except known stupid speed reported by task manager and CB15). Fast benches show no downgrade vs 1701.
Nice to see that after manual OC linux finally sees max set speed and does freq scaling correctly :thumb:
More testing to come.


----------



## elmor

New beta 3502

- TSC-based timer issues after S3 resume are fixed (ie if* HPET is disabled, S3 resume works normally again) Still not fixed
- Otherwise I think there are mainly updates/fixes for future processors

http://www.mediafire.com/file/6mlv455bw552ay8/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3502.zip sha265 a4cf903dfa6bf84fc813d8014f08a916cfb2860d3817ee3d987fc6d59bea32f5
http://www.mediafire.com/file/j2t5htee7sgd94e/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-3502.zip sha256 9a8339470238b67465760703223260839870031d7a7900e955c78fbf13cd841c
http://www.mediafire.com/file/q6edbd6vp2wgds8/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-3502.zip sha256 2d08cc0bcd2fada5cf783d76b2aae11b98d7baeec86a14ef8f295fbce771fcc9



toxzl2 said:


> Thanks for the links Elmor but EC1 FW 0312 is included in 3501? How do I update to 0312?
> 
> Also, is 3501 official or still in beta?
> 
> Thanks!


We don't update EC on this board anymore after bricking issue we had at launch. Why do you want to update the EC firmware? 3501 and 3502 are both betas, but it seems like 3502 might make it up on the official website.


----------



## RossiOCUK

3501 has definitely changed something up, no longer stable at 4040MHz (40x101) and 3366MHz within HCI. More tinkering required.

Good job i like fannying-about with Ryzen


----------



## 3200MHz

elmor said:


> but it seems like 3502 might make it up on the official website.


Then ASUS will get a huge negative feedback because of crazy core frequency reported in Windows task manager.
Either ASUS or Microsoft should solve this issue prior to public release of the BIOS.


----------



## hurricane28

elmor said:


> New beta 3502
> 
> - TSC-based timer issues after S3 resume are fixed (ie HPET is disabled, S3 resume works normally again)
> - Otherwise I think there are mainly updates/fixes for future processors
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/6mlv455bw552ay8/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3502.zip sha265 a4cf903dfa6bf84fc813d8014f08a916cfb2860d3817ee3d987fc6d59bea32f5
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/j2t5htee7sgd94e/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-3502.zip sha256 9a8339470238b67465760703223260839870031d7a7900e955c78fbf13cd841c
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/q6edbd6vp2wgds8/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-3502.zip sha256 2d08cc0bcd2fada5cf783d76b2aae11b98d7baeec86a14ef8f295fbce771fcc9
> 
> 
> 
> We don't update EC on this board anymore after bricking issue we had at launch. Why do you want to update the EC firmware? 3501 and 3502 are both betas, but it seems like 3502 might make it up on the official website.



"Otherwise I think there are mainly updates/fixes for future processors" You think or are you sure..? I ask this in order to prevent more disappointments with new BIOS releases. 

What about overclocking? I mean, more people claim to need more voltage at the same clocks as on prior BIOS's.. Can you give us some more information about this? You provide us new BIOS's but it would be nice if you could provide some more information about it regarding settings etc.


----------



## elmor

hurricane28 said:


> "Otherwise I think there are mainly updates/fixes for future processors" You think or are you sure..? I ask this in order to prevent more disappointments with new BIOS releases.
> 
> What about overclocking? I mean, more people claim to need more voltage at the same clocks as on prior BIOS's.. Can you give us some more information about this? You provide us new BIOS's but it would be nice if you could provide some more information about it regarding settings etc.


As I wrote it. I don't know the details of every single thing that's changed between BIOS versions. There are several people involved in tracking/fixing separate issues for each release.

Difference in stability is most likely due to AGESA FW changes, which we don't have too many details on. That's AMD's ballpark.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Can't search content of threads it seems.... Comes up with no results on VTTDDR or CLDO VDDP which are the two things i'm looking into now.

Damned forum "upgrade"!

Edit: Now shows this post.... Looks as though the search hasn't indexed content prior to upgrade.


----------



## Targonis

hurricane28 said:


> "Otherwise I think there are mainly updates/fixes for future processors" You think or are you sure..? I ask this in order to prevent more disappointments with new BIOS releases.
> 
> What about overclocking? I mean, more people claim to need more voltage at the same clocks as on prior BIOS's.. Can you give us some more information about this? You provide us new BIOS's but it would be nice if you could provide some more information about it regarding settings etc.


Elmor is just one person working there, and he is not the boss or someone who is in charge and would know the details. What exactly does the new AGESA bring to the table is a question very few know, the people at Asus get the new AGESA version, they incorporate it into the BIOS, and go from there. If what they get from AMD is broken, then the new release is broken, which is why it takes testing and tinkering. Asus reports issues back to AMD for resolution, with the hope it fixes things.

Depending on when AMD sent over the update, it may include the Specter vulnerability fixes, which may throw other things off, but it fixes a significant security concern.


----------



## Targonis

hurricane28 said:


> I Am stable but with higher voltages..
> 
> I have Samsung B-die RAM which is the best for Ryzen so what are you talking about..?
> 
> I run my 3200 MHz sticks at 3466 MHz rock solid stable now, its the CPU that need more volts.
> 
> I have no crash or BSOD, it just freezed when i ran stress testing software.
> 
> They will replace my board as soon as i explained what is going on.. I noticed that the top trace of the RGB header is burned out.. Never seen that before. Maybe this can cause some issues..? I never had anything connected to it so how it did burn out is a mystery to me..


You say that your memory is fully stable at 3466, were you able to run your memory that fast previously? If not, the requirement of additional CPU voltage may be due to the memory controller needing that voltage(which is where Zen+ comes in to fix memory controller issues and other improvements). If you go back down to 3200, does your CPU/RAM need the extra voltage?


----------



## Targonis

3200MHz said:


> Then ASUS will get a huge negative feedback because of crazy core frequency reported in Windows task manager.
> Either ASUS or Microsoft should solve this issue prior to public release of the BIOS.


Have you considered that the problem is a bug in Windows, and it requires a chipset driver update to fix it?


----------



## neur0cide

RossiOCUK said:


> Can't search content of threads it seems.... Comes up with no results on VTTDDR or CLDO VDDP which are the two things i'm looking into now.


CLDO_VDDP:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...vi-overclocking-thread-1612.html#post26107733 The Stilt
http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...vi-overclocking-thread-2447.html#post26246618 Ramad
http://www.overclock.net/forum/13-a...ulator-overclocking-dram-30.html#post26457559 1usmus

VTT DDR:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...vi-overclocking-thread-3286.html#post26549268 elmor


----------



## 3200MHz

Targonis said:


> Have you considered that the problem is a bug in Windows, and it requires a chipset driver update to fix it?


For that exact purpose I wrote: "Either ASUS or *Microsoft* should solve this issue prior to public release of the BIOS."

But I suppose that the bug is in BIOS, because prior to 3101 we've never faced this bug. And AMD released new chipset drivers after we've got 3101 or 3501 (i.e. supposedly, it should contain everything required for chips with AGESA version we had, to work properly as those AGESA updates aren't come to ASUS at first place exclusively). And the bug still persists.

Doesn't matter who's fault it is - it should be addressed prior public release of the BIOS that introduces this kind of behavior. Mass users are not going to investigate who's fault it is - they'll just get the motherboard with faulty voltage readings and with messy CPU frequency data. They gonna blame ASUS.


----------



## hurricane28

Targonis said:


> You say that your memory is fully stable at 3466, were you able to run your memory that fast previously? If not, the requirement of additional CPU voltage may be due to the memory controller needing that voltage(which is where Zen+ comes in to fix memory controller issues and other improvements). If you go back down to 3200, does your CPU/RAM need the extra voltage?


Yes, i am running my sticks at 3466 MHz for quite come time now. Like i said, its not the RAM voltage but CPU vcore that need's a huge bump. this changed as soon as i updated to 3008 BIOS. 

I will test more when i have more time to test. Elmor couldn't find why it needs more voltage so maybe its a setting i overlooked? Idk man.


----------



## Timur Born

Currently it looks like I need to bump the Vcore/LLC combo to anywhere above 190 watts peak in order to ITB AVX 12k to stay stable. It's still a bit uncertain, though, because ITB doesn't seem to run the same calculation every time you start it. So 30 loops of one calculation might work, but then you start over and fail after 2 loops (which happened several times now at lower voltage settings).

I might just go back to my stable 3950 + 3333-C14 setting, but give the 3400-C14 a bit more time using higher voltages. 4-8 watts higher peaks will not kill the CPU or system, so let's see.


----------



## lordzed83

hurricane28 said:


> Yes, i am running my sticks at 3466 MHz for quite come time now. Like i said, its not the RAM voltage but CPU vcore that need's a huge bump. this changed as soon as i updated to 3008 BIOS.
> 
> I will test more when i have more time to test. Elmor couldn't find why it needs more voltage so maybe its a setting i overlooked? Idk man.


You called store yet??

Maybe that bios fried something in the cpu otself and needs more volts?? I know it happens :/


----------



## mtrai

Thanks Elmor for the new updated beta bios. Will load it soon to test out...

To all the people complaining about the issue of the overclock being mis read in windows, this also happened for about 6 to 8 months with the original intel skylake cpu bios updates. I do not totally remember if it was a bios update or a windows update that fixed it but I think it was a microsoft windows 10 update that finally fixed the mis report.


----------



## hurricane28

lordzed83 said:


> You called store yet??
> 
> Maybe that bios fried something in the cpu otself and needs more volts?? I know it happens :/


No not yet, will wait for other "better" boards. I am sure they will work with me on this one as its the best retail store here. 

Of course not man.. How can a BIOS fry something Lmao.. Its just some setting or voltage that is screwed up. Perhaps something AMD itself implemented this which is why Asus has no idea.. Damn AMD with their stupid AGESA updates lol.


----------



## Albert1007

@elmor

Wouldn't be possible to implement in future BIOS releases some sort os calibrator on the BIOS, software that adds an offset to the voltage reported by the sensors based on the difference between the reported and what the user set on the BIOS?

So on Windows we could see the true voltage readings once adjusted, not having to mess with ugly readings....


----------



## ZeNch

hurricane28 said:


> No not yet, will wait for other "better" boards. I am sure they will work with me on this one as its the best retail store here.
> 
> Of course not man.. How can a BIOS fry something Lmao.. Its just some setting or voltage that is screwed up. Perhaps something AMD itself implemented this which is why Asus has no idea.. Damn AMD with their stupid AGESA updates lol.


Gigabyte upload Bios with voltage peaks much higher than recommended for amd. and yes... died cpus.


----------



## neur0cide

lordzed83 said:


> Thing is onle Me and other gut here got TeamGroup memory. Everyone else got g skill or junk from corsair.
> 
> Thats why i recommend teamgroup ryzen ram over Flare X its just better.


I owned a kit of Teamgroup T-Force Night Hawk THBD432G3200HC16CDC01 3200 C16 and they paled in comparison to my G.Skill F4-3200C15D-32GTZ and F4-3200C14D-32GTZ kits. The Night Hawk needed quite some voltage to make it to 3200-14-13-13-13 whereas the Trident Z kits went up to 3333-14-14-14-14 with less voltage.
So Teamgroup is not the answer to everything either.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

elmor said:


> New beta 3502
> 
> - TSC-based timer issues after S3 resume are fixed (ie HPET is disabled, S3 resume works normally again)
> - Otherwise I think there are mainly updates/fixes for future processors
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/6mlv455bw552ay8/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3502.zip sha265 a4cf903dfa6bf84fc813d8014f08a916cfb2860d3817ee3d987fc6d59bea32f5
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/j2t5htee7sgd94e/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-3502.zip sha256 9a8339470238b67465760703223260839870031d7a7900e955c78fbf13cd841c
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/q6edbd6vp2wgds8/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-3502.zip sha256 2d08cc0bcd2fada5cf783d76b2aae11b98d7baeec86a14ef8f295fbce771fcc9
> 
> 
> 
> We don't update EC on this board anymore after bricking issue we had at launch. Why do you want to update the EC firmware? 3501 and 3502 are both betas, but it seems like 3502 might make it up on the official website.


THX is good to have you here


----------



## hurricane28

ZeNch said:


> Gigabyte upload Bios with voltage peaks much higher than recommended for amd. and yes... died cpus.


Gigabyte... Last time i checked i am using an Asus board.. I never had too much voltage so it would be highly unlikely that my CPU has degraded. I know some people that put a lot more voltage though it for over 6 months without degradation.


----------



## 1usmus

New to Overclock.net...

how does this ***** remove it?




hurricane28 said:


> "Otherwise I think there are mainly updates/fixes for future processors" You think or are you sure..? I ask this in order to prevent more disappointments with new BIOS releases.
> 
> What about overclocking? I mean, more people claim to need more voltage at the same clocks as on prior BIOS's.. Can you give us some more information about this? You provide us new BIOS's but it would be nice if you could provide some more information about it regarding settings etc.


dude, no one recognizes and will not provide real list of changes...

I'll check, it's true that HPET is now off or not


----------



## Anty

1usmus said:


> New to Overclock.net...
> 
> how does this ***** remove it?


don't curse, you noob 

3502 is agesa 1.0.0.0a or upgraded to something else?


----------



## hurricane28

1usmus said:


> New to Overclock.net...
> 
> how does this ***** remove it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude, no one recognizes and will not provide real list of changes...
> 
> I'll check, it's true that HPET is now off or not


Sadly not, would be need to know what they actually changed. 

Nice, waiting for your feed back dude


----------



## dorbot

Has anyone figured out how to fix Zenstates after it decides it does not want to run or install anymore?


----------



## wisepds

I was on 4Ghz stable with P0 states 1,35v + 0,182 offset and now with 1502 i need more vcore to stabilize 4ghz... now i'm testing 1,35v + 0,28 offset... we are walking on the wrong direction...


----------



## os2wiz

RossiOCUK said:


> Can't search content of threads it seems.... Comes up with no results on VTTDDR or CLDO VDDP which are the two things i'm looking into now.
> 
> Damned forum "upgrade"!
> 
> Edit: Now shows this post.... Looks as though the search hasn't indexed content prior to upgrade.


 I hate the new format. Worse yet is they have a hot link to give them feedback and when you click on it nothing happens. So you can't even tell them to go back to the previous format. 
It really sucks.


----------



## marco9999

@elmor

The S3 TSC bug I think still exists for me on 3502. 

I made a video of my problem - I show all my BIOS changes first then boot up windows, load vlc, play some music, sleep, wake up, click play again and you can hear the skips.

Just want to make sure its not user error...

Video here: 




Thanks.


----------



## BoMbY

I have a feeling Windows 10 runs much smoother with HPET turned on, even if it may give you slightly lower results in some benchmarks, for whatever reason. I don't think it's a good idea to disable it, even if it may cause problems with standby, or whatever.


----------



## lordzed83

neur0cide said:


> I owned a kit of Teamgroup T-Force Night Hawk THBD432G3200HC16CDC01 3200 C16 and they paled in comparison to my G.Skill F4-3200C15D-32GTZ and F4-3200C14D-32GTZ kits. The Night Hawk needed quite some voltage to make it to 3200-14-13-13-13 whereas the Trident Z kits went up to 3333-14-14-14-14 with less voltage.
> So Teamgroup is not the answer to everything either.


It is..
So you had cheap crappy hynix and moved to good samsung B and its working. Amazing.. I said Teamgroup Ryzen specific ram or any other from xtream range is on 
B die. Actually amazed that led junk worked at 3200 lol


Those arr sticks to go with ryzen
https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.overclockers.co.uk/team-group-dark-pro-8pack-edition-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-pc4-25600c14-3200mhz-dual-channel-kit-black-my-08l-tg.html%3ftemplate=amp


----------



## lordzed83

hurricane28 said:


> No not yet, will wait for other "better" boards. I am sure they will work with me on this one as its the best retail store here.
> 
> Of course not man.. How can a BIOS fry something Lmao.. Its just some setting or voltage that is screwed up. Perhaps something AMD itself implemented this which is why Asus has no idea.. Damn AMD with their stupid AGESA updates lol.


As mebtiobed to You Gigabyte had bios think september. Official bion on web site that fried few cpus before got taken down hours later.

So maybe somethibg got damaged with it?? Was working and its not working. So what else there is??


We had people here that had ram corruption/fried with this led crap.

People motherboards dying from aurora updates and so on.


So Everything is possinle when messing around with BETA bioses


----------



## Anty

marco9999 said:


> @elmor
> I made a video of my problem - I show all my BIOS changes first then boot up windows, load vlc, play some music, sleep, wake up, click play again and you can hear the skips.


I just watched the video and I can say wow - your voltage settings do not match readings at all... I must be one of those lucky guys whose reading match settings exactly


----------



## Ramad

elmor said:


> New beta 3502
> 
> - TSC-based timer issues after S3 resume are fixed (ie HPET is disabled, S3 resume works normally again)
> - Otherwise I think there are mainly updates/fixes for future processors
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/6mlv455bw552ay8/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3502.zip sha265 a4cf903dfa6bf84fc813d8014f08a916cfb2860d3817ee3d987fc6d59bea32f5
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/j2t5htee7sgd94e/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-3502.zip sha256 9a8339470238b67465760703223260839870031d7a7900e955c78fbf13cd841c
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/q6edbd6vp2wgds8/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-3502.zip sha256 2d08cc0bcd2fada5cf783d76b2aae11b98d7baeec86a14ef8f295fbce771fcc9


There are 2 situations when the user is asked to hit F1 to enter the BIOS after failed boot, the first is when the system is instable and training fails, the other is when memory values are considered incorrect. There is no problem with first situation and all values are preserved, but the second causes AMD CBS values to be wiped out. This has been resolved with 0020 and 3008, but has been present again in 3101 and 3501 and now in the latest BIOS.

Just to make sure you are aware of it before releasing the BIOS as official because this is a step back from the latest official 3008.


----------



## neur0cide

lordzed83 said:


> It is..
> So you had cheap crappy hynix and moved to good samsung B and its working. Amazing.. I said Teamgroup Ryzen specific ram or any other from xtream range is on
> B die. Actually amazed that led junk worked at 3200 lol


You are as nasty as you are clueless.
The Night Hawks come with B-die exclusively. I compared them to the Trident Z, because they are in the same ballpark.
My best kit are Corsair Platinum Torque. They come with selected B-die just as your 8pack do. In the end it comes down to the quality of the chips and buying the most expensive kit with selected ICs hardly puts you in a position to judge over brands.


----------



## Kildar

Can you really get a better (or more stable) overclock using P-States?


----------



## Timur Born

Turns out that 30 loops of ITB AVX 12k is not enough time to test stability. I had several runs of 30 loops succeed now, just to see other tries fail using the very same settings. Too bad. So longer test times are needed.


----------



## hurricane28

Timur Born said:


> Turns out that 30 loops of ITB AVX 12k is not enough time to test stability. I had several runs of 30 loops succeed now, just to see other tries fail using the very same settings. Too bad. So longer test times are needed.


I always said that IBT AVX is a poor stability test program... use Realbench instead and you are a lot happier of your overclock, haven't failed once on me. 

Make sure to run it for at least 1 hour and you should be good to go If temps and voltages are in check.


----------



## lordzed83

neur0cide said:


> You are as nasty as you are clueless.
> The Night Hawks come with B-die exclusively. I compared them to the Trident Z, because they are in the same ballpark.
> My best kit are Corsair Platinum Torque. They come with selected B-die just as your 8pack do. In the end it comes down to the quality of the chips and buying the most expensive kit with selected ICs hardly puts you in a position to judge over brands.


I had Night HAwk's and they ware single rank Hynix in my case could not get mine at 3200. Guess RNG then . So far 5 kits on Ryzen platform i had waiting for new 10nm samsung for 6th kit to play around.


----------



## BUFUMAN

They will never solve this unfinished product. Bios bugs, different voltage readings etc. The quality control of this product was passed in my eyes. And we all have to deal with it. Customers who try to fix a bad product (high price > high expectations=failed.)

1 year almost, good work Asus  
And AMD....

Without some guy's here we where much more dissatisfied, so thx to this forum.


Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 1usmus

*HPET is not disabled on 3502*


----------



## neur0cide

lordzed83 said:


> I had Night HAwk's and they ware single rank Hynix in my case could not get mine at 3200. Guess RNG then . So far 5 kits on Ryzen platform i had waiting for new 10nm samsung for 6th kit to play around.


The THBD432G3200HC16CDC01 Night Hawks I mentioned are 2x16GB DDR4-3200 DR kits and come with B-die or 8Gbit S-die (which I believe to be relabeled B-die, maybe UTT) exclusively.
The 2x16GB DDR4-3000 kits have Hynix ICs and the 2x8GB DDR4-3000 kits have either Hynix ICs (SR) or 4Gbit Samsung S-die (DR; probably relabeled D- or E-die).
To be honest I am not sure what is on the 2x8GB 3200 kits. I believe B-die also, but I might be wrong.
Since the start of Ryzen I've been through ~25 kits. More than half of them were B-die, the rest was either D-, E- or 8Gbit C-die. And one abysmal kit with Hynix MFR.


----------



## CeltPC

elmor said:


> New beta 3502
> 
> - TSC-based timer issues after S3 resume are fixed (ie HPET is disabled, S3 resume works normally again)
> - Otherwise I think there are mainly updates/fixes for future processors
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/6mlv455bw552ay8/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3502.zip sha265 a4cf903dfa6bf84fc813d8014f08a916cfb2860d3817ee3d987fc6d59bea32f5
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/j2t5htee7sgd94e/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-3502.zip sha256 9a8339470238b67465760703223260839870031d7a7900e955c78fbf13cd841c
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/q6edbd6vp2wgds8/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-3502.zip sha256 2d08cc0bcd2fada5cf783d76b2aae11b98d7baeec86a14ef8f295fbce771fcc9


Flashed to 3502 and configured P-States using ZenStates, and 3466 Stilt pre-set, with historically successful voltages and settings. Boot was successful, however, as with 3501, Memtest64 failed. Increased the SOC voltage from 1.05 to 1.1 volts, rebooted and passed my usual initial testing of 10 loops of Memtest64. This was using 1.4 volts for the G.SKILL TridentZ F4-3600C16D-16GTZSW kit in both instances.

I am not sure what the changes in 3501 and 3502 are that require higher SOC volts, but it seems consistent. No other problems have been encountered as yet.


----------



## BUFUMAN

1usmus said:


> *HPET is not disabled on 3502*


Quality control and information......

We wait for your mod mate 
Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Anty

Can somebody tell where I can download ASUS TurboV Core app?


----------



## Ramad

Anty said:


> Can somebody tell where I can download ASUS TurboV Core app?


*TurboV Core 1.01.15*


----------



## Amir007

elmor said:


> New beta 3502
> 
> - TSC-based timer issues after S3 resume are fixed (ie HPET is disabled, S3 resume works normally again)
> - Otherwise I think there are mainly updates/fixes for future processors
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/6mlv455bw552ay8/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3502.zip sha265 a4cf903dfa6bf84fc813d8014f08a916cfb2860d3817ee3d987fc6d59bea32f5
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/j2t5htee7sgd94e/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-3502.zip sha256 9a8339470238b67465760703223260839870031d7a7900e955c78fbf13cd841c
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/q6edbd6vp2wgds8/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-3502.zip sha256 2d08cc0bcd2fada5cf783d76b2aae11b98d7baeec86a14ef8f295fbce771fcc9
> 
> 
> 
> We don't update EC on this board anymore after bricking issue we had at launch. Why do you want to update the EC firmware? 3501 and 3502 are both betas, but it seems like 3502 might make it up on the official website.


- TSC-based timer issues after S3 resume are fixed (ie HPET is disabled, S3 resume works normally again)

Are you sure? I ask this because my CPU performance is still negatively affected after my PC comes out of Sleep mode. I just flashed to 3502, only changed my Multiplier to x39 and all else on Auto. The PC boots just fine and runs fine but ever since i left 1701 this has been an issue for me. I use Sleep mode regularly as I like to save energy but at the same time I enjoy posting to Windows almost instantly.

Also, I'm still seeing that 4.21Ghz via Task Manager on full load. Something is still really off. I hope this doesn't become an official one.

After Sleep | Before Sleep | Task Mgmt Bug


----------



## elmor

Ramad said:


> There are 2 situations when the user is asked to hit F1 to enter the BIOS after failed boot, the first is when the system is instable and training fails, the other is when memory values are considered incorrect. There is no problem with first situation and all values are preserved, but the second causes AMD CBS values to be wiped out. This has been resolved with 0020 and 3008, but has been present again in 3101 and 3501 and now in the latest BIOS.
> 
> Just to make sure you are aware of it before releasing the BIOS as official because this is a step back from the latest official 3008.


I'll look into that, I suspect it's due to the AGESA version.




1usmus said:


> *HPET is not disabled on 3502*


That was never claimed. Maybe you misunderstood me because I forgot an "if" in the sentence.



marco9999 said:


> @elmor
> 
> The S3 TSC bug I think still exists for me on 3502.
> 
> I made a video of my problem - I show all my BIOS changes first then boot up windows, load vlc, play some music, sleep, wake up, click play again and you can hear the skips.
> 
> Just want to make sure its not user error...
> 
> Video here: https://youtu.be/_BevB6kZN6k
> 
> Thanks.





Amir007 said:


> - TSC-based timer issues after S3 resume are fixed (ie HPET is disabled, S3 resume works normally again)
> 
> Are you sure? I ask this because my CPU performance is still negatively affected after my PC comes out of Sleep mode. I just flashed to 3502, only changed my Multiplier to x39 and all else on Auto. The PC boots just fine and runs fine but ever since i left 1701 this has been an issue for me. I use Sleep mode regularly as I like to save energy but at the same time I enjoy posting to Windows almost instantly.
> 
> Also, I'm still seeing that 4.21Ghz via Task Manager on full load. Something is still really off. I hope this doesn't become an official one.
> 
> After Sleep | Before Sleep | Task Mgmt Bug


No I retested and it's not fixed yet... Sorry for the misleading info. I heard we had a fixed version internally, will look into it.


----------



## Timur Born

hurricane28 said:


> I always said that IBT AVX is a poor stability test program... use Realbench instead and you are a lot happier of your overclock, haven't failed once on me.
> 
> Make sure to run it for at least 1 hour and you should be good to go If temps and voltages are in check.


1 hour is not enough for me, neither for Realbench nor IBT. 30 loops of IBT AVX 12k take over 2 hours and even that turns out not to be enough to ensure full stability.

I know that IBT AVX is an unrealistic load, but I also know that my 3.95 GHz + 3333-C14 overclock never failed to pass it yet, while the 3400-C14 overclock sometimes fails. I will test 3333-C14 again now with the latest BIOS to make sure it still passes the several hours of testing. If it fails I will do a Clear CMOS, which in the past worked wonders to attain stability again (and also fixes those nasty temp sensor 3-6 errors).


----------



## Timur Born

1usmus said:


> *HPET is not disabled on 3502*


Why would we want it disabled in BIOS without an option to switch it? Those who don't like this high precision timer can disable it in Windows, those who have use for it will be happy that it's not disabled out of their control (me included).


----------



## lordzed83

neur0cide said:


> The THBD432G3200HC16CDC01 Night Hawks I mentioned are 2x16GB DDR4-3200 DR kits and come with B-die or 8Gbit S-die (which I believe to be relabeled B-die, maybe UTT) exclusively.
> The 2x16GB DDR4-3000 kits have Hynix ICs and the 2x8GB DDR4-3000 kits have either Hynix ICs (SR) or 4Gbit Samsung S-die (DR; probably relabeled D- or E-die).
> To be honest I am not sure what is on the 2x8GB 3200 kits. I believe B-die also, but I might be wrong.
> Since the start of Ryzen I've been through ~25 kits. More than half of them were B-die, the rest was either D-, E- or 8Gbit C-die. And one abysmal kit with Hynix MFR.


More kits najsss. So what brand kits works best in Yours tests ?? I had 3x teamgroup (all SR 2x B die 1x Hynix) 1x Patriot Viper( DR B) 1xgskill (SR Hynix). And all teamgroup worked best still tempted to get 8pack one. But noooo Waiting for 10nm Samsung Green v2  Out of DDR3 kits they provided me with most fun ANY other kit did  Slammed on cheap radiators 1.5volts 2400mhz heheheehe


----------



## lordzed83

Timur Born said:


> Why would we want it disabled in BIOS without an option to switch it? Those who don't like this high precision timer can disable it in Windows, those who have use for it will be happy that it's not disabled out of their control (me included).


In My case stops micro stutter when i play WoW in 3D. No clue why but does not have same effect if i just disable it in windows ?? :/ But thats a VERY specifiv situation and i bench LOWER numbers with HPET off in general buhahaha

ITS A RYZEN THING


----------



## Timur Born

Then it should still be an optional switch instead of being disabled in BIOS without control.


----------



## hurricane28

Agreed man, some programs don't run correct or don't run at all when HPET disabled.. You should always decide for yourself if enable or disable works best for you.


----------



## lordzed83

@elmor any chance of having hpet on and off option or me/we need to wait for 1usmus moded bioses after each release?? Loke in my case only World of warcraft in 3F benefits from it disabled at bios level. But after all it is WoW where i got over 400 days played... On main character 

Btw if anyone got problems with sound from deadly boss mods in raids aka missing some audio alerts when disco is on screen. I found solution. There is option to change audio output chanell from Main change to dialog.

You gain controll of sound level of DBM alerts as a bonus


----------



## coreykill99

@elmor hey is there any way to set the Qfan control to read the WATER_IN temp sensor as a valid input to control the fans from? 
im looking all around in the bios and I cannot figure out how to make it work. from what I can tell there's some kinda janky 3rd party software ways to make this happen,
but things would make a lot more sense on the hardware side and I haven't had much luck with software fan control in the past. 


If not is there any chance this could be addressed in a future Bios update?


----------



## coreykill99

deleted.


----------



## BlazingNanites

*Black Screen*

I have been assembling PCs since PC-D0s 1.10a & MS-Dos 1.25, but 
I think I have met my match with a current issue.
I was playing Elite Dangerous when suddenly both monitors go black.

Spent hour on phone with Microsoft trying to debug issue and get latest W10 
Machine passed AIDA64 
I have tested memory using multiple tools like memtest86
I have performed performance tests on M2 860 Evo using Samsung tools
I have tested monitors with another computer
I have replaced graphics card. I also tried reverting RX 580 driver to November before Adrenalin
I have disconnected all other drives and peripherals than keyboard and mouse
I have done two clean installs of Windows 10
I have updated bios from 3008 to 3501. Attempts to rollback to 1701 have failed. It says not a valid bios file
Bios is set at defaults, except memory at 1.35v and CPU fan monitor disabled as I use AIO connector
Computer will boot, but black screens occur if I try to do something like Control panel or opening a browser sometimes in 60 sec

This morning I was able to install Chrome and Firefox plus Norton
Got Bluetooth audio connected, but playing YouTube caused black screens

Can someone offer suggestions?


----------



## hurricane28

coreykill99 said:


> @elmor hey is there any way to set the Qfan control to read the WATER_IN temp sensor as a valid input to control the fans from?
> im looking all around in the bios and I cannot figure out how to make it work. from what I can tell there's some kinda janky 3rd party software ways to make this happen,
> but things would make a lot more sense on the hardware side and I haven't had much luck with software fan control in the past.
> 
> 
> If not is there any chance this could be addressed in a future Bios update?


I had same problem and i solved it. 

I connected my Fancontroller sensor to the motherboard T_sensor and connected my 3 CPU fans to pwm header 2 and let temps monitor from this T_sensor and run it in turbo or silence mode. Works really really well. Fans kick up when needed but do not directly spin up while CPU changes load. 

I have this sensor mounted on the back side of my socket. I couldn't find a small enough probe so i just cut the plastic around it and insert it in to the little hole on the back side of the socket which is touching the CPU.


----------



## LicSqualo

BlazingNanites said:


> I have been assembling PCs since PC-D0s 1.10a & MS-Dos 1.25, but
> I think I have met my match with a current issue.
> I was playing Elite Dangerous when suddenly both monitors go black.
> 
> Spent hour on phone with Microsoft trying to debug issue and get latest W10
> Machine passed AIDA64
> I have tested memory using multiple tools like memtest86
> I have performed performance tests on M2 860 Evo using Samsung tools
> I have tested monitors with another computer
> I have replaced graphics card. I also tried reverting RX 580 driver to November before Adrenalin
> I have disconnected all other drives and peripherals than keyboard and mouse
> I have done two clean installs of Windows 10
> I have updated bios from 3008 to 3501. Attempts to rollback to 1701 have failed. It says not a valid bios file
> Bios is set at defaults, except memory at 1.35v and CPU fan monitor disabled as I use AIO connector
> Computer will boot, but black screens occur if I try to do something like Control panel or opening a browser sometimes in 60 sec
> 
> This morning I was able to install Chrome and Firefox plus Norton
> Got Bluetooth audio connected, but playing YouTube caused black screens
> 
> Can someone offer suggestions?


When you write "black screens" what happen to the PC? 
Is an hard reset? or the PC hang with a black screens? or simply the monitors go "black" and the PC in the meantime continue to run? (as HDD activity?)
Check power (my 2 cents), overall connectors (another 2 cents) and VGA (5 cents) if related to the graphic, have you tested with other games?


----------



## coreykill99

hurricane28 said:


> I had same problem and i solved it.
> 
> I connected my Fancontroller sensor to the motherboard T_sensor and connected my 3 CPU fans to pwm header 2 and let temps monitor from this T_sensor and run it in turbo or silence mode. Works really really well. Fans kick up when needed but do not directly spin up while CPU changes load.
> 
> I have this sensor mounted on the back side of my socket. I couldn't find a small enough probe so i just cut the plastic around it and insert it in to the little hole on the back side of the socket which is touching the CPU.


hey thanks, ill try this when I get time. probably wont be until monday. but that sounds like it should work. 
moving to a different sensor does the hysteresis work properly? I have my therm in water measuring between 28-33 water temp. so there's not a lot of wiggle room.
I tried using the 7.7 second delay on the cpu sensor and it dosent seem to work properly maybe because the temp doesn't stay static long enough. Does it work better for you with this method as the liquid temp changes much more slowly? I just would like the fans not to change in 20% fan speed over and over again because of liquid moving 0.1 degree over a threshold. 

is the rep system gone now? 
I have no idea how these forums work now....


----------



## hurricane28

coreykill99 said:


> hey thanks, ill try this when I get time. probably wont be until monday. but that sounds like it should work.
> moving to a different sensor does the hysteresis work properly? I have my therm in water measuring between 28-33 water temp. so there's not a lot of wiggle room.
> I tried using the 7.7 second delay on the cpu sensor and it dosent seem to work properly maybe because the temp doesn't stay static long enough. Does it work better for you with this method as the liquid temp changes much more slowly? I just would like the fans not to change in 20% fan speed over and over again because of liquid moving 0.1 degree over a threshold.
> 
> is the rep system gone now?
> I have no idea how these forums work now....


Yes, it works pretty good now. Will post some pictures of BIOS or perhaps make video later to show you how it works 

Rep system is gone yes but in replace its called "like" just as on FB..


----------



## coreykill99

hurricane28 said:


> Yes, it works pretty good now. Will post some pictures of BIOS or perhaps make video later to show you how it works
> 
> Rep system is gone yes but in replace its called "like" just as on FB..


I dont use facebook, and I dont see a like button. 
so....Thanks a lot for your help! I appreciate it.


----------



## Johan45

I don't see one either
I also can't seem to get e-mail notifications to stop even though it's disabled in user CP


----------



## hurricane28

Me neither, they said that they are working on the Rep button in the feedback thread.


----------



## AmxdPt

Hi there guys,

I'm @ 3502 beta

1800x @ 3.9 - 1.375v
2x8GB TridentZ RGB 3600CL16 @ 3400CL14 - 1.385v

I'd say this is stable 

Let me know what you people think


----------



## Targonis

BlazingNanites said:


> I have been assembling PCs since PC-D0s 1.10a & MS-Dos 1.25, but
> I think I have met my match with a current issue.
> I was playing Elite Dangerous when suddenly both monitors go black.
> 
> Spent hour on phone with Microsoft trying to debug issue and get latest W10
> Machine passed AIDA64
> I have tested memory using multiple tools like memtest86
> I have performed performance tests on M2 860 Evo using Samsung tools
> I have tested monitors with another computer
> I have replaced graphics card. I also tried reverting RX 580 driver to November before Adrenalin
> I have disconnected all other drives and peripherals than keyboard and mouse
> I have done two clean installs of Windows 10
> I have updated bios from 3008 to 3501. Attempts to rollback to 1701 have failed. It says not a valid bios file
> Bios is set at defaults, except memory at 1.35v and CPU fan monitor disabled as I use AIO connector
> Computer will boot, but black screens occur if I try to do something like Control panel or opening a browser sometimes in 60 sec
> 
> This morning I was able to install Chrome and Firefox plus Norton
> Got Bluetooth audio connected, but playing YouTube caused black screens
> 
> Can someone offer suggestions?


When you have this problem, have you looked to see what the POST code is on the motherboard before you reboot? Your video card may be crashing for example(power supply not being able to handle the load can cause that). 

To go back to older BIOS versions, you need to use the flashback feature, name the BIOS file C6H.CAP, put it in the "root" of your USB flash drive, and use the flashback button on the back of the motherboard(under the clear CMOS button). Not being able to go back to older versions of the BIOS are a way to keep people going to non-stable BIOS versions, and Elmor has always posted when a new BIOS will prevent going back to earlier versions. Flashback is a way around that issue.


----------



## BlazingNanites

LicSqualo said:


> When you write "black screens" what happen to the PC?
> Is an hard reset? or the PC hang with a black screens? or simply the monitors go "black" and the PC in the meantime continue to run? (as HDD activity?)
> Check power (my 2 cents), overall connectors (another 2 cents) and VGA (5 cents) if related to the graphic, have you tested with other games?


It may be a bad connection at power supply of 2 pins?
Also, do we install latest chipsets?


----------



## BlazingNanites

*Maybe, maybe solved*



LicSqualo said:


> When you write "black screens" what happen to the PC?
> Is an hard reset? or the PC hang with a black screens? or simply the monitors go "black" and the PC in the meantime continue to run? (as HDD activity?)
> Check power (my 2 cents), overall connectors (another 2 cents) and VGA (5 cents) if related to the graphic, have you tested with other games?


It may be a bad connection at power supply of 2 pins?
Also, do we install latest chipsets?


----------



## neur0cide

lordzed83 said:


> More kits najsss. So what brand kits works best in Yours tests ?? I had 3x teamgroup (all SR 2x B die 1x Hynix) 1x Patriot Viper( DR B) 1xgskill (SR Hynix). And all teamgroup worked best still tempted to get 8pack one. But noooo Waiting for 10nm Samsung Green v2  Out of DDR3 kits they provided me with most fun ANY other kit did  Slammed on cheap radiators 1.5volts 2400mhz heheheehe


I do and did not own a great diversity of brands. In fact more than half of my kits were G.Skill (RJ V and Trident Z), 6 Corsair kits, 4 Samsung OEM kits and 1 Team Group kit. So I can only compare G.Skill, Corsair and Samsung OEM.
As to be expected the Samsung OEMs are the worst. They are a pain to overclock, regardless if they feature B-die or C-die (though I could achieve considerably better overcklocks with C-die). The Samsungs are no match for retail kits, not in clock speeds and especially not in sub-/timings. When lowering any given timing just the tiniest bit, they often refuse to work entirely. Given the fact that Samsung doesn't bin their ICs for their standard modules and only tests for JEDEC compliancy this comes at no surprise.
Out of the two remaining companies G.Skill clearly has the edge over Corsair. The Corsair kits always seem to require that extra bit of voltage, the more relaxed subtimings and sometimes even a lower strap. This was prevalent across the entire range of kits I owned. My best kit however is a Corsair one. The 4x8GB Dominator Platinum Torque can do 3466-14-15-15-15-30-48-1T (GDM off). This is my only kit that can handle true 1T at 3466 MT/s with tight timings. However it comes at the cost of high voltages and severe cold boot issues. In comparison my two F4-3600C16D-16GTZ (4x8GB) can handle the same timings at much lower voltages without boot issues (well below 1.4v), but true 1T (GDM off) is a no go even at high voltages.

Back to the Team Group Night Hawks. I have owned six 2x16GB B-die DR kits in total. Two F4-3200C14D-32GTZ, an F4-3200C15D-32GTZ, an F4-3200C16D-32GTZA, a Corsair CMR32GX4M2C3333C16 and the Night Hawks THBD432G3200HC16CDC01. All four G.Skill kits overclocked considerably better than the Team Group and Corsair kits, with the Corsair kit coming in last.

So judging from my experience I consider G.Skill the best brand at least in the mainstream segment. I only have limited experience with high end kits though.


----------



## Timur Born

lordzed83 said:


> In My case stops micro stutter when i play WoW in 3D. No clue why but does not have same effect if i just disable it in windows ?? :/ But thats a VERY specifiv situation and i bench LOWER numbers with HPET off in general buhahaha
> 
> ITS A RYZEN THING


WoW's fps drop from 120-140 to about 20-70 when I enable HPET. This is due to one/some of my many addons, though, which seem to massively trigger the timer. Even up to the point where enabling addons and reloading the UI can lead to Wow freezing. Disabling addons solves this, so the offending addons could be identified, given some time.

Disabling the HPET in Windows (bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock) is sufficient to solve this issue, too. So no BIOS mod is necessary for this.

Of course this looks more like a platform (mainboard, BIOS, Ryzen) issue than anything else. And such it should be fixed by AMD and Asus.


----------



## 1usmus

*CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3502 MOD*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1POQQVLoD8fQDl2k6iTLJPDAZbjLq5owu

* disabled hpet / spectrum + bclk frequency is more constant 
* fully unlocked amd_cbs
* unlocked xfr 2.0 (today was published bios 3803 for low-end motherboards, they also have this technology, this is not an error)
* unlocked c6/cpb mode
* unlocked additional parameters in DRAM tab

*afudos 3502mod.rom /GAN*


----------



## 1usmus

del


----------



## CCoR

1usmus said:


> *CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3502 MOD*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1POQQVLoD8fQDl2k6iTLJPDAZbjLq5owu


Sorry if this has been asked but Ive tried doing one of your older mod release bios' and was unsuccessful. Could you please post updated directions, would like to provide feedback lol

Ty for your hard work 1usmus


----------



## loganj

1usmus said:


> *CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3502 MOD*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1POQQVLoD8fQDl2k6iTLJPDAZbjLq5owu


Whats changed?


----------



## Amir007

How can I find out whether or not HPET is enabled or disabled in Windows 10?


----------



## Naeem

Amir007 said:


> How can I find out whether or not HPET is enabled or disabled in Windows 10?



Not sure how to check the status but you can enable and disable with these setting, i had to disable mine to get more than 40 fps in Shadow of war game 

in CMD

Enable : bcdedit /set useplatformclock true
Disable : bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

1usmus said:


> *crosshair-vi-hero-asus-3502 mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1poqqvlod8fqdl2k6itljpdazbjlq5owu
> 
> * disabled hpet / spectrum + bclk frequency is more constant
> * fully unlocked amd_cbs
> * unlocked xfr 2.0 (today was published bios 3803 for low-end motherboards, they also have this technology, this is not an error)
> * unlocked c6/cpb mode
> * unlocked additional parameters in dram tab
> 
> *afudos 3502mod.rom /p /b /n*



THX
Great you're here with Us Bratan'


----------



## CCoR

1usmus said:


> *CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3502 MOD*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1POQQVLoD8fQDl2k6iTLJPDAZbjLq5owu
> 
> * disabled hpet / spectrum + bclk frequency is more constant
> * fully unlocked amd_cbs
> * unlocked xfr 2.0 (today was published bios 3803 for low-end motherboards, they also have this technology, this is not an error)
> * unlocked c6/cpb mode
> * unlocked additional parameters in DRAM tab
> 
> *afudos 3502mod.rom /P /B /N*


Finally figured out how to install this bad boy, but for some reason my mic isnt working correctly.. 
anybody check to see if this is the case using onboard mic port please? ty!


----------



## 1usmus

Guys, use /GAN key , /P /N /B old key 

+

*NB Frequency coming soon *

I do not have the right to publish this version of the bios, I really hope this will be done by *Elmor*


----------



## Timur Born

I still don't understand the advantage of disabling HPET in BIOS versus using "bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock" in Windows? The latter is working on Windows 10 (Fall Creators), as can be seen be drastically different fps results with certain (problematic) software titles.


----------



## LicSqualo

*My worst bios tested*

Just to report that after a week of (intense) testing over the last bios, 3502, the only speed I'm able to reach now with my ram is 3200 Mhz (!!! wow I was come-back to april 2017!!!). The worst is that TheStilt presets don't works more over 3200 (3333 or 3466 Mhz!!! that are really a standard for my b-die sammy sticks). Really is the first bios that stuck 0d everytime I try to change something in ram speed. Also a FSB or base clock OC is NOT allowed at all!
As wrote (perhaps) before also with this last release I can't read my CPU speed correctly until a sleep and re-wake. This is started from bios 0020. Just to remember, because is very annoiyng, overall for my "pletora" of USB devices connecte. Every sleep-awake is not the best, some (a bit older) don't awake correctly... I prefer to restart my system for this reason (and don't go to sleep mode).
So, I decide this morning to come back in 3501 bios (with my save settings playable and benchable of 4100 Mhz 1,4V x 3466Mhz c13). 
I've "lost" this battle, Asus, and I'm surrender for the first time. My serious preoccupation are Spectre and Meltdown bios and software patches, I can't lost bios updates now, you know that... And I hope this is not the future.
Thanks to read.
Lic


----------



## 1usmus

Timur Born said:


> I still don't understand the advantage of disabling HPET in BIOS versus using "bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock" in Windows? The latter is working on Windows 10 (Fall Creators), as can be seen be drastically different fps results with certain (problematic) software titles.


problem in synchronizing timers, more details on what happens can tell only Microsoft 
Some applications are very critical of the HPET included in the BIOS


----------



## hurricane28

1usmus said:


> Guys, use /GAN key , /P /N /B old key
> 
> +
> 
> *NB Frequency coming soon *
> 
> I do not have the right to publish this version of the bios, I really hope this will be done by *Elmor*


Looks like a new layout as well, is it also with new AGESA?

And what are your findings with this new 3502 BIOS?


----------



## 1usmus

hurricane28 said:


> Looks like a new layout as well, is it also with new AGESA?
> 
> And what are your findings with this new 3502 BIOS?


NB Frequency will be in the new version of the BIOS 36хх or 38хх


----------



## LicSqualo

1usmus said:


> Guys, use /GAN key , /P /N /B old key
> 
> +
> 
> *NB Frequency coming soon *
> 
> I do not have the right to publish this version of the bios, I really hope this will be done by *Elmor*


Thank you! This is very interesting. A really new step. Perhaps for Zen+ CPUs... or for all? Infinity and Ram can run at different speed now? Interesting, really! Seems a change in architecture...


----------



## BUFUMAN

Thx mate for mod again 

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Johan45

Most likely it's for the APU


----------



## Amir007

Naeem said:


> Not sure how to check the status but you can enable and disable with these setting, i had to disable mine to get more than 40 fps in Shadow of war game
> 
> in CMD
> 
> Enable : bcdedit /set useplatformclock true
> Disable : bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock


Thanks for the info Naeem. I'm aware of the CMD options that I can type in windows but I'm hesitant to try any of them because without knowing my current state, then how would i know if I'm overwriting it or changing it. 

Really? 40fps boost just by disabling it? That's just nuts. That's like buying a new gen. video card hehe. Is it just for that specific game or for most games-but with less fps boost?


----------



## 1usmus

LicSqualo said:


> Thank you! This is very interesting. A really new step. Perhaps for Zen+ CPUs... or for all? Infinity and Ram can run at different speed now? Interesting, really! Seems a change in architecture...


it is still difficult for me to say how it works, but I think it's still for the current generation


----------



## BoMbY

"NB Frequency", does this mean "Infinity Fabric Frequency"?


----------



## 1usmus

BoMbY said:


> "NB Frequency", does this mean "Infinity Fabric Frequency"?


almost, this is the ratio of the Infinity fabric divider to the DRAM divider

this function is in the BIOS 3803 for younger motherboards, people have just started testing. I can not say anything about the results, they are not yet


----------



## 1usmus

*XFR 2.0 is worked fine *

limits:
PPT TDC EDC + Platform thermal throttling limit 
20 20 20 + 10 
result 550 mhz :drum: :wheee:


----------



## Kildar

And this does what exactly???




1usmus said:


> *XFR 2.0 is worked fine *
> 
> limits:
> PPT TDC EDC + Platform thermal throttling limit
> 20 20 20 + 10
> result 550 mhz :drum: :wheee:


----------



## coreykill99

Kildar said:


> And this does what exactly???


pretty sure XFR 2.0 is just like 1.0 its just more fine grain control when your CPU turbo clocks.
where as 1.0 on stock ryzen chips worked as 3.7-3.8-3.9 all in steps of 100MHZ if you cool your chip enough. 
pretty sure 2.0 works in steps of 25MHZ so your cpu would see activity based more like
3.700-3.725-3.750-3.775-3.800

pretty sure anyway. there might be more to it. but as XFR only works on stock CPU and goes away when OC'ing your chip.....I mean its neat....but kinda useless, for me anyway.


----------



## Susliks

Amir007 said:


> Thanks for the info Naeem. I'm aware of the CMD options that I can type in windows but I'm hesitant to try any of them because without knowing my current state, then how would i know if I'm overwriting it or changing it.
> 
> Really? 40fps boost just by disabling it? That's just nuts. That's like buying a new gen. video card hehe. Is it just for that specific game or for most games-but with less fps boost?


Hi,

bcdedit /enum

useplatformclock [ yes | no ]
Forces the use of the platform clock as the system's performance counter.

Note
This option should only be used for debugging.

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-hardware/drivers/devtest/bcdedit--set


----------



## Susliks

Amir007 said:


> Thanks for the info Naeem. I'm aware of the CMD options that I can type in windows but I'm hesitant to try any of them because without knowing my current state, then how would i know if I'm overwriting it or changing it.
> 
> Really? 40fps boost just by disabling it? That's just nuts. That's like buying a new gen. video card hehe. Is it just for that specific game or for most games-but with less fps boost?


Hi,

bcdedit /enum

useplatformclock [ yes | no ]
Forces the use of the platform clock as the system's performance counter.

Note
This option should only be used for debugging.

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-hardware/drivers/devtest/bcdedit--set


----------



## 3200MHz

Just caught *0d* bug (on 3502) for the first time since I own Crosshair VI Extreme (October, 2017). It was right after cold boot.
After I restarted my PC with Reset button, everything booted fine.


----------



## Krisztias

With UEFI 3502 I have no problems with my desktop icons anymore!!! (when DRAM Vboot is on auto) 

-the little pleasures of life-


----------



## Timur Born

1usmus said:


> problem in synchronizing timers, more details on what happens can tell only Microsoft


WinTimerTester reports my timers' synchronization being between 0.9999 and 1.0000 when HPET is disabled in Windows, but not in BIOS. Seems synchronous enough for me.



> Some applications are very critical of the HPET included in the BIOS


For example?


----------



## Naeem

duplicate


----------



## Naeem

Bios 3502 APM settings still don't work
Trident Z RGB 3000 CL 16 4 x 8GB kit is not stable at 3066mhz as it is on 3101


----------



## elguero

Quick question, does opening excel take a really long time, like 30 sec at least? Also grabbing it with the mouse and moving it in circles make it lag on the screen and when you drop it, it catch up to the movement like in 1 second?


----------



## hurricane28

Naeem said:


> Bios 3502 APM settings still don't work
> Trident Z RGB 3000 CL 16 4 x 8GB kit is not stable at 3066mhz as it is on 3101


Are you running fast boot enabled in Windows? If it is, APM doesn't work for some reason. I had the same problem and after disabling fast boot option it worked again.


----------



## 1usmus

@Ramad you deceived us, /CLRCFG is absent in AfuEfi (old and new)


----------



## Ramad

1usmus said:


> @*Ramad* you deceived us, /CLRCFG is absent in AfuEfi (old and new)


You need to be polite and respectful anytime you write to anyone. You always rush to opinions and conclusions that doesn't make you look good. Being respectful is part of being a pro., ask and you will get an answer, if looking for a straight answer is what you are looking for.

Look below on pages 5 and 10. 
The full document is attached below. It's not my fault that you are not using the right Afuefi version.

Edit: You can ask if you are unsure of what you are doing or which commands to use, that is, so you don't brick your motherboard, also, some motherboards don't have FlashBack to recover. You will brick the motherboard if you flash the main block alone, so *never do that*. You did ask me to write a "how to" before, which I did not, because there is a big room for user error. This should only be used by advanced users.


----------



## 1usmus

@Ramad


Ramad said:


> You need to be polite and respectful anytime you write to anyone. You always rush to opinions and conclusions that doesn't make you look good. Being respectful is part of being a pro., ask and you will get an answer, if looking for a straight answer is what you are looking for.
> 
> Look below on pages 5 and 10.
> The full document is attached below. It's not my fault that you are not using the right Afuefi version.


sorry man...it's all the steroids so affect...but i realу used latest version from this https://forums.mydigitallife.net/threads/bios-tools.529/page-32#post-1326144 and this https://ami.com/ami_downloads/AMIBIOS_and_Aptio_AMI_Firmware_Update_Utility.zip links
but this parameter is simply absent

pls upload your version 
http://dropmefiles.com/


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

*Turn ON/OFF HPET*



Amir007 said:


> Thanks for the info Naeem. I'm aware of the CMD options that I can type in windows but I'm hesitant to try any of them because without knowing my current state, then how would i know if I'm overwriting it or changing it.
> 
> Really? 40fps boost just by disabling it? That's just nuts. That's like buying a new gen. video card hehe. Is it just for that specific game or for most games-but with less fps boost?


Here my Commands:

To view bcdedit settings:
bcdedit /enum

And Turn ON/OFF HPET:
bcdedit /set useplatformclock true
bcdedit /set tscsyncpolicy Enhanced
bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes

bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock
bcdedit /deletevalue tscsyncpolicy
bcdedit /deletevalue disabledynamictick

Disabled Full
bcdedit /set useplatformclock false
bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock
bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes

Enabled fast
bcdedit /set useplatformclock true
bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes

To enable HPET as the only timer run the command 
bcdedit /set useplatformclock true
To disable HPET in Windows run the command 
bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock

Edit.
I was using first this one:

Enabled fast
bcdedit /set useplatformclock true
bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes

Now im using this, to check if Games runs Faster/Slower (I will update on that matter in some time)

Disabled Full
bcdedit /set useplatformclock false
bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock
bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes

Edit 2
Finally got some insights:

Enabled Fast is the best for my setup (i have Turned OFF HPET Timer in Device Manager)
Yes i know this is strange, but it's my Half-Way Option & it's best 

bcdedit /set useplatformclock true
bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes


----------



## harrysun

Trying to improve my RAM OC stability for 2x16GB 2R F4-3200C14D-32GTZ @3333MT/s CL14-14-14-28-44 1.5T BIOS 1701.

Prime95 Blend 2048k-4096k is failing before 7h are passed, HcimemtestPro runs for 72h (> 4500%) without any errors; CLDO_VDDP Control = 759 allowed me to achieve this.

Test protocol used to find stable settings can be downloaded here https://goo.gl/6BHUS3 (Google Docs).


----------



## Ramad

1usmus said:


> @*Ramad*
> 
> 
> sorry man...it's all the steroids so affect...but i realу used latest version from this https://forums.mydigitallife.net/threads/bios-tools.529/page-32#post-1326144 and this https://ami.com/ami_downloads/AMIBIOS_and_Aptio_AMI_Firmware_Update_Utility.zip links
> but this parameter is simply absent
> 
> pls upload your version
> http://dropmefiles.com/


You are looking at the wrong BIOS platform. I have updated my last post, read carefully before you proceed. C6H has a FlashBack option, other motherboards don't, so keep that in mind.

This is what you need: Link


----------



## Ramad

Double post.


----------



## 1usmus

@Ramad

nothing bad happened 
thanks, now CLRCFG worked fine 
but , but how can I disable the protection and update the BIOS? 

write please the instruction


----------



## Ramad

1usmus said:


> @*Ramad*
> 
> nothing bad happened
> thanks, now CLRCFG worked fine
> but , but how can I disable the protection and update the BIOS?
> 
> write please the instruction


You should always flash using:



Code:


Afuefix64 BIOS_Number.CAP /B /P /N /K /CLRCFG

When flashing from newer BIOS such as 3xxx versions to an older BIOS such as 1701, then an additional parameter is needed:



Code:


Afuefix64 BIOS_Number.CAP /B /P /N /K /X /CLRCFG

Make it a habit of using at least the first 4 parameters, that is boot, primary, NVRAM and non critical blocks, which is the whole BIOS. The other parameters are optional. If you don't use at least the first 2 parameters, then the utility will only flash the main/primary block = bricked motherboard, which can be recovered using FlashBack on C6H, but I don't think it can be recovered on other motherboards that does not have a FlashBack option, this is what want you to understand. Again, this should *only, and only*, be used by advanced users.


----------



## 1usmus

Ramad said:


> You should always flash using:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Afuefix64 BIOS_Number.CAP /B /P /N /K /CLRCFG
> 
> When flashing from newer BIOS such as 3xxx versions to an older BIOS such as 1701, then an additional parameter is needed:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Afuefix64 BIOS_Number.CAP /B /P /N /K /X /CLRCFG
> 
> Make it a habit of using at least the first 4 parameters, that is boot, primary, NVRAM and non critical blocks, which is the whole BIOS. The other parameters are optional. If you don't use at least the first 2 parameters, then the utility will only flash the main/primary block = bricked motherboard, which can be recovered using FlashBack on C6H, but I don't think it can be recovered on other motherboards that does not have a FlashBack option, this is what want you to understand. Again, this should *only, and only*, be used by advanced users.


hmm...same problem
do you always flash .CAP files?


----------



## Ramad

1usmus said:


> hmm...same problem
> do you always flash .CAP files?


I wrote 2 commands for 2 different situations.
Beside that, the documentation includes other optional parameters that can be used, take your time.


----------



## Kildar

Can't download this it keeps taking me to my school account drive....



1usmus said:


> *CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3502 MOD*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1POQQVLoD8fQDl2k6iTLJPDAZbjLq5owu
> 
> * disabled hpet / spectrum + bclk frequency is more constant
> * fully unlocked amd_cbs
> * unlocked xfr 2.0 (today was published bios 3803 for low-end motherboards, they also have this technology, this is not an error)
> * unlocked c6/cpb mode
> * unlocked additional parameters in DRAM tab
> 
> *afudos 3502mod.rom /GAN*


----------



## 1usmus

Kildar said:


> Can't download this it keeps taking me to my school account drive....


https://drive.google.com/open?id=1PdF2Lnmp0cOUI0KGsqzX8bjjT0gsIfWT


----------



## 1usmus

@Kildar
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1PdF2Lnmp0cOUI0KGsqzX8bjjT0gsIfWT
@Ramad
thanks!
first I flashed .CAP file with /B /P /N /K /CLRCFG key, then with /GAN flashed mod bios


----------



## fallrisk

Kildar said:


> Can't download this it keeps taking me to my school account drive....


Looks like the file was deleted because i can't access it.


----------



## lordzed83

Guys is it me or on every single new page someone comes and asks same damn question. What is HPET and if he should have it on and off... Feels like scrolling same stuff ove and over again.
@1usmus anything interesting in this new bios ?? Yours last one working epic on my ststem. Dunno if its wirth hours tine to flash it


----------



## RossiOCUK

I’ve found that I cannot get my RAM stable whilst running 101 Or even 100.2 bclk, though I could do on previous BIOS revisions.
Staying at 100 for now.


----------



## F3r0x

I've been running 1403 since it's release because it was the most stable for me at the time and i figured i'd deal with the smaller bugs until something a bit more solid was released. Ive now gotten to the point where im wondering if it's worth updating. Im running a 1700x with Gskill F4-3600C16D-16GTZR. Until 1403 I was never able to boot with the memory running faster than 2933. 1403 gave me the ability to run 3200 mhz stable but I have issues with cold boot resetting memory to 2133, restarting into the bios and a quick Save and exit fixes the problem every time but it has started to get annoying. Also, I have had a problem with micro stuttering while gaming on and off since day one of this build. Happens in most games, Bf1, PubG, Overwatch, etc. My fps will take a steep dive to around 8-10 fps and the audio will stutter really bad and sound like an echo effect is happening. Sometimes i crash afterwards but usually it recovers and I continue playing no problem. I have heard that some people fixed this issue by disabling Corsair Link or someone with a gigabyte board said it was caused by their software suite that controlled RGB settings etc. I am using a Corsair H100i so i'd prefer to keep Corsair link running. 

I have been patiently waiting for some solid bios to update to but it seems every release has some fixes and some additional bugs. Is it worth trying the new Beta Bios in my situation? I would love to be able to run 3600mhz on this memory. It is Samsung Bdie so i see no reason I shouldn't be able to.


----------



## BoMbY

Regarding the XFR 2.0 settings: Yes, it seems like you can lower the XFR limits, so in fact make the CPU run slower, but it seems like my 1800X has a hard XFR limit of 100A, 125W, and 85 °C (including the temperature offset), and anything higher than that is ignored.


----------



## LicSqualo

F3r0x said:


> I've been running 1403 since it's release because it was the most stable for me at the time and i figured i'd deal with the smaller bugs until something a bit more solid was released. Ive now gotten to the point where im wondering if it's worth updating. Im running a 1700x with Gskill F4-3600C16D-16GTZR. Until 1403 I was never able to boot with the memory running faster than 2933. 1403 gave me the ability to run 3200 mhz stable but I have issues with cold boot resetting memory to 2133, restarting into the bios and a quick Save and exit fixes the problem every time but it has started to get annoying. Also, I have had a problem with micro stuttering while gaming on and off since day one of this build. Happens in most games, Bf1, PubG, Overwatch, etc. My fps will take a steep dive to around 8-10 fps and the audio will stutter really bad and sound like an echo effect is happening. Sometimes i crash afterwards but usually it recovers and I continue playing no problem. I have heard that some people fixed this issue by disabling Corsair Link or someone with a gigabyte board said it was caused by their software suite that controlled RGB settings etc. I am using a Corsair H100i so i'd prefer to keep Corsair link running.
> 
> I have been patiently waiting for some solid bios to update to but it seems every release has some fixes and some additional bugs. Is it worth trying the new Beta Bios in my situation? I would love to be able to run 3600mhz on this memory. It is Samsung Bdie so i see no reason I shouldn't be able to.


Strange, perhaps I've the same ram, 2 stick x 8 Gb each one, and I was running 3466 Mhz from 1403 until now (before 3333 Mhz, from the day one 3200 Mhz and was April). The last bioses (from 3101 and later) I've booted with 3600 Mhz ram speed with "auto" or similar settings, but the ram is not stable at all.
In my case I use 24/7 the clock of 3466 Mhz for ram and "TheStilts" preset of 3200Mhz "fast" settings.
I was waiting to rise the NB speed or Infinity Fabric and probably with the next bioses we can clock separately the ram from the NB (a good news).
In any case, try the 1usmus program (Ryzen Dram Calculator). 
For the "stuttering" seems to be related (perhaps) to MB EC versions and configuration, solved with bios updates  as other stuff.


----------



## lordzed83

F3r0x said:


> I've been running 1403 since it's release because it was the most stable for me at the time and i figured i'd deal with the smaller bugs until something a bit more solid was released. Ive now gotten to the point where im wondering if it's worth updating. Im running a 1700x with Gskill F4-3600C16D-16GTZR. Until 1403 I was never able to boot with the memory running faster than 2933. 1403 gave me the ability to run 3200 mhz stable but I have issues with cold boot resetting memory to 2133, restarting into the bios and a quick Save and exit fixes the problem every time but it has started to get annoying. Also, I have had a problem with micro stuttering while gaming on and off since day one of this build. Happens in most games, Bf1, PubG, Overwatch, etc. My fps will take a steep dive to around 8-10 fps and the audio will stutter really bad and sound like an echo effect is happening. Sometimes i crash afterwards but usually it recovers and I continue playing no problem. I have heard that some people fixed this issue by disabling Corsair Link or someone with a gigabyte board said it was caused by their software suite that controlled RGB settings etc. I am using a Corsair H100i so i'd prefer to keep Corsair link running.
> 
> I have been patiently waiting for some solid bios to update to but it seems every release has some fixes and some additional bugs. Is it worth trying the new Beta Bios in my situation? I would love to be able to run 3600mhz on this memory. It is Samsung Bdie so i see no reason I shouldn't be able to.


We are limited by IMC not by Bios mate. Only some people got lucky enough to get 3600 stable with some fantastic cpus. With new bios i think You could try get 3466cl14/cl15 going


----------



## jack1

Hi, what is the maximum safe temperature of the Chipset?

It's right below graphic card. And when I use it is the hottest of all the sensors on the motherboard.


----------



## kornty

jack1 said:


> Hi, what is the maximum safe temperature of the Chipset?
> 
> It's right below graphic card. And when I use it is the hottest of all the sensors on the motherboard.


Did you remove the plastic protective film from the heatsink? You can barely tell it has one. I just found it the other night after running the system for nearly a year.


----------



## fLaXi0n

with all the new bios versions 3008 or the new beta ones i cant get my 3.9 ghz stabile on my 1700x, before i needed 1.4 (1.395) volt for 3.9ghz and now i cant even reach 3.9 ghz with 1.45 volts. With older Bios 1701 i can run prime95 for hours and with 3008 or higher my pc freezes after 5-10 min. Im using the crosshair hero vi and flare x rams 3200. Maybe someone of u can give me tips or can help.


----------



## F3r0x

lordzed83 said:


> We are limited by IMC not by Bios mate. Only some people got lucky enough to get 3600 stable with some fantastic cpus. With new bios i think You could try get 3466cl14/cl15 going


Right. I was hoping the IMC lottery wouldn't have been as important after the new ageesa updates. Never the less I have updated to 3501 and so far am running stable on The Stilts Fast 3200 mhz settings. Everything else on auto. Im going to try 3466 and see what happens. I am using the Ryzen Dram calculator to help with settings as well. Just curious though if I should bump up my Soc voltage? I'm currently running it on auto but i see the calculator recommends 1.025 for 3200 settings. Could this be the reason my settings sometimes fail on cold boot? When i was running 1403 I believe i left SoC voltage on auto. 

Whats the best benchmark for memory testing now? What i used before the Fall creators update seems to no longer work.


----------



## jack1

kornty said:


> Did you remove the plastic protective film from the heatsink? You can barely tell it has one. I just found it the other night after running the system for nearly a year.


Yes, there is not plastic protective film. Thanks for advice


----------



## F3r0x

Yea so Im not stable at all on 3501. Ive gotten several bsod and rsod hangs. even at 3200 safe stilt settings i cant do much more than boot and browse the web. AIDA64 memory testing fails within 30 seconds with a hardware error. If i try to run any type of game i get Red screen of death.


----------



## BulletSponge

I think this will be my last Asus motherboard. I am on 1701 and have tried every BIOS they have released up to 1701 and my rig still freezes right before login on every first boot of the day. At least with 1701 it is stable at 3.9/3200 but having to hit the case reset button every time is annoying. I think I am giving this rig to my daughter when Zen2 hits the shelves and starting over fresh.


----------



## Targonis

BulletSponge said:


> I think this will be my last Asus motherboard. I am on 1701 and have tried every BIOS they have released up to 1701 and my rig still freezes right before login on every first boot of the day. At least with 1701 it is stable at 3.9/3200 but having to hit the case reset button every time is annoying. I think I am giving this rig to my daughter when Zen2 hits the shelves and starting over fresh.


So, you have ignored the BIOS versions Elmor has been providing us, and feeling as if the motherboard will never do the job for you? I can appreciate people who keep trying the new versions and have not had luck, but 1701 at this point is OLD. Your stability issues may very well be a function of your RAM and/or CPU as well, not the motherboard. I can't fault Asus when I have relatively bad RAM(Hynix M-die), but even then, I am generally stable at 3200. I should probably try running my RAM at 2T instead of 1T and seeing if that eliminates the last few issues.


----------



## mito1172

BulletSponge said:


> I think this will be my last Asus motherboard. I am on 1701 and have tried every BIOS they have released up to 1701 and my rig still freezes right before login on every first boot of the day. At least with 1701 it is stable at 3.9/3200 but having to hit the case reset button every time is annoying. I think I am giving this rig to my daughter when Zen2 hits the shelves and starting over fresh.


why do not you try the official 3008 bios? 1701 old


----------



## hurricane28

BulletSponge said:


> I think this will be my last Asus motherboard. I am on 1701 and have tried every BIOS they have released up to 1701 and my rig still freezes right before login on every first boot of the day. At least with 1701 it is stable at 3.9/3200 but having to hit the case reset button every time is annoying. I think I am giving this rig to my daughter when Zen2 hits the shelves and starting over fresh.


Yeah, there must be something else wrong with your rig man, i never had something like that. I have other issues though but nothing with booting up. 

Maybe its your PSU, RAM or CPU itself? RAM settings CPU overclock, a wide variety of things can cause these issues.


----------



## elmor

lordzed83 said:


> @elmor any chance of having hpet on and off option or me/we need to wait for 1usmus moded bioses after each release?? Loke in my case only World of warcraft in 3F benefits from it disabled at bios level. But after all it is WoW where i got over 400 days played... On main character
> 
> Btw if anyone got problems with sound from deadly boss mods in raids aka missing some audio alerts when disco is on screen. I found solution. There is option to change audio output chanell from Main change to dialog.
> 
> You gain controll of sound level of DBM alerts as a bonus


Trying to get this option in the official BIOS, hopefully just a matter of time. Btw the situation is as below:

- HPET disabled in BIOS: OS/software can't access HPET and has to fall back to the TSC-based timer
- HPET enabled in BIOS, but disabled by OS (useplatformclock false): OS will use TSC-based timer, but any software can still access HPET
- HPET enabled in BIOS, and enabled by OS (useplatformclock true): OS and all software will use HPET as primary timer




coreykill99 said:


> @elmor hey is there any way to set the Qfan control to read the WATER_IN temp sensor as a valid input to control the fans from?
> im looking all around in the bios and I cannot figure out how to make it work. from what I can tell there's some kinda janky 3rd party software ways to make this happen,
> but things would make a lot more sense on the hardware side and I haven't had much luck with software fan control in the past.
> 
> 
> If not is there any chance this could be addressed in a future Bios update?


I think this is not possible at the moment. The TSensor1 header should work.




BulletSponge said:


> I think this will be my last Asus motherboard. I am on 1701 and have tried every BIOS they have released up to 1701 and my rig still freezes right before login on every first boot of the day. At least with 1701 it is stable at 3.9/3200 but having to hit the case reset button every time is annoying. I think I am giving this rig to my daughter when Zen2 hits the shelves and starting over fresh.


There's a fix coming from AMD which solves low temperature issues with DRAM. You could try to artificially increase the read temperature (not really increasing temperature) it by setting PLL reference voltage to 50-52 which should increase the read temperature by 5-15*C.


----------



## Anty

I found a weird bug.
When you unplug USB keyboard while power is off (but standby power is on) and plug it again, then power on PC keyboard will be not detected (but mouse does if I do the same).
It is required to replug keyboard while power is on in order to have it working. Keyboard connected to black USB ports on the back.


----------



## Jackalito

elmor said:


> Trying to get this option in the official BIOS, hopefully just a matter of time. Btw the situation is as below:
> 
> - HPET disabled in BIOS: OS/software can't access HPET and has to fall back to the TSC-based timer
> - HPET enabled in BIOS, but disabled by OS (useplatformclock false): OS will use TSC-based timer, but any software can still access HPET
> - HPET enabled in BIOS, and enabled by OS (useplatformclock true): OS and all software will use HPET as primary timer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is not possible at the moment. The TSensor1 header should work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a fix coming from AMD which solves low temperature issues with DRAM. You could try to artificially increase the read temperature (not really increasing temperature) it by setting PLL reference voltage to 50-52 which should increase the read temperature by 5-15*C.


Thanks fot the heads up and continuing support, elmor! It's much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## coreykill99

hurricane28 said:


> I had same problem and i solved it.
> 
> I connected my Fancontroller sensor to the motherboard T_sensor and connected my 3 CPU fans to pwm header 2 and let temps monitor from this T_sensor and run it in turbo or silence mode. Works really really well. Fans kick up when needed but do not directly spin up while CPU changes load.
> 
> I have this sensor mounted on the back side of my socket. I couldn't find a small enough probe so i just cut the plastic around it and insert it in to the little hole on the back side of the socket which is touching the CPU.


Hey, just letting you know I tried it and it seems to be working perfectly. Finally! Im so happy right now. still putting it through its paces but its such a relief to not hear everything spinning up and down constantly, and the fans adjust to continuous real load instead of opening a single program spiking cpu and hearing everything sound like its about to take off for 30 seconds until it calms back down. 
*whew* one more issue off the list. 
already encoded a video today to see how it handled it, now lets play some games and tune this profile some more. 
Thanks again! 

P.S. @elmor hey I know there is nothing you could really do but thanks for the response anyway. 
glad your checking in here form time to time.


----------



## Neoony

kornty said:


> Did you remove the plastic protective film from the heatsink? You can barely tell it has one. I just found it the other night after running the system for nearly a year.


Wow, nice tip.
I just checked and I also had this protective plastic still on xD
For over half a year.
Its really invisible.

Chipset would take many minutes to even start to cool down, I always found it pretty weird. (not that I got too high temps on it, it was just slow to cool down)
I did take the other plastics off and I thought I also took down the one on the chipset xD
Guess I didnt xD

Thanks for mentioning that 

EDIT: about 5-7C less....now I feel lame xD
The fan I got nearby now actually has noticable effect on it xD
Would give +rep if I could xD
Not sure where is the "like" button either.


----------



## hurricane28

coreykill99 said:


> Hey, just letting you know I tried it and it seems to be working perfectly. Finally! Im so happy right now. still putting it through its paces but its such a relief to not hear everything spinning up and down constantly, and the fans adjust to continuous real load instead of opening a single program spiking cpu and hearing everything sound like its about to take off for 30 seconds until it calms back down.
> *whew* one more issue off the list.
> already encoded a video today to see how it handled it, now lets play some games and tune this profile some more.
> Thanks again!
> 
> P.S. @elmor hey I know there is nothing you could really do but thanks for the response anyway.
> glad your checking in here form time to time.


Nice! Glad i could help man. I hear ya man, had the same problem and it drove me nuts.. was very happy too when i discovered it. It would be better if you could also choose to monitor from T_sensor at the CPU fan header.. Weird that we have to use motherboard chassis fan header in order to get decent fan control. 
@elmor. Is there a way of doing this? I mean, if we use the CPU fan header that we can choose to monitor T_sensor instead?


----------



## R71800XSS

F3r0x said:


> Yea so Im not stable at all on 3501. Ive gotten several bsod and rsod hangs. even at 3200 safe stilt settings i cant do much more than boot and browse the web. AIDA64 memory testing fails within 30 seconds with a hardware error. If i try to run any type of game i get Red screen of death.


Try to load default settings (first) and DOCP standard at 3200 (after). So I did it and it worked.

With BIOS 3501 beta (F4-3200C14-32GTZ dual rank) at 3200, PC is stable. And not cold boot (for first time since I bought the C6H).


----------



## 1usmus

@elmor


elmor said:


> There's a fix coming from AMD which solves low temperature issues with DRAM. You could try to artificially increase the read temperature (not really increasing temperature) it by setting PLL reference voltage to 50-52 which should increase the read temperature by 5-15*C.


more details, please

many users have a problem when the memory reaches 52,3 degrees in the system there are first errors. Can this fix this problem?


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, i changed PLL reference voltage to 50 and now my CPU temps are all screwed up...


----------



## BulletSponge

hurricane28 said:


> Yeah, there must be something else wrong with your rig man, i never had something like that. I have other issues though but nothing with booting up.
> 
> Maybe its your PSU, RAM or CPU itself? RAM settings CPU overclock, a wide variety of things can cause these issues.


At this point I am thinking it may be an issue with the WD Black NVMe boot drive. I am reasonably certain it isn’t MB, CPU or RAM related. After the freeze and pressing the reset button it will boot fine but the first thing to pop up on screen is “The PIN number is incorrect”. I hit enter then I can log in fine. The rig runs wonderfully outside of that one issue. It’s just an annoyance not any kind of serious problem. When I actually have some extended time to tinker around I will try some of Elmor’s BIOS’ but work has left me with little time as of late to troubleshoot extensively.


----------



## gupsterg

hurricane28 said:


> Yeah, i changed PLL reference voltage to 50 and now my CPU temps are all screwed up...


Yes it will be, has been discussed/tested before.

Elmor has just suggested a workaround until AMD release fix, he has stated workaround will increase the read of temp but not actual.


----------



## hurricane28

BulletSponge said:


> At this point I am thinking it may be an issue with the WD Black NVMe boot drive. I am reasonably certain it isn’t MB, CPU or RAM related. After the freeze and pressing the reset button it will boot fine but the first thing to pop up on screen is “The PIN number is incorrect”. I hit enter then I can log in fine. The rig runs wonderfully outside of that one issue. It’s just an annoyance not any kind of serious problem. When I actually have some extended time to tinker around I will try some of Elmor’s BIOS’ but work has left me with little time as of late to troubleshoot extensively.


Weird. Maybe some compatibility issue?


----------



## hurricane28

gupsterg said:


> Yes it will be, has been discussed/tested before.
> 
> Elmor has just suggested a workaround until AMD release fix, he has stated workaround will increase the read of temp but not actual.


Hey Gup, how you doing man? Long time no see  

O, i didn't knew this. There is no reason to set pll reverence voltage to 50-52 as it shows my CPU temp at 72c which isn't a fix imo lol. RAM temps are the same as before.


----------



## gupsterg

hurricane28 said:


> Hey Gup, how you doing man? Long time no see
> 
> O, i didn't knew this. There is no reason to set pll reverence voltage to 50-52 as it shows my CPU temp at 72c which isn't a fix imo lol. RAM temps are the same as before.


All good man  , hope you're all well?

Elmor's reply was to an owner who has an issue on first boot of the day, link. In the PDF in OP and in the thread there has been discussion that some CPUs at low temp (ie ~20°C) may have issues with RAM clock. So if someone is having issues of boot which maybe related to low temp then the CPU PLL tweak may help as a workaround until AMD release a fix, which is in the pipeline from what Elmor has said  .


----------



## hurricane28

gupsterg said:


> All good man  , hope you're all well?
> 
> Elmor's reply was to an owner who has an issue on first boot of the day, link. In the PDF in OP and in the thread there has been discussion that some CPUs at low temp (ie ~20°C) may have issues with RAM clock. So if someone is having issues of boot which maybe related to low temp then the CPU PLL tweak may help as a workaround until AMD release a fix, which is in the pipeline from what Elmor has said  .


Nice, yeah I'm good, only still a little annoyed with this Ryzen platform lol. I want to run 4 GHz but it simply won't do it... Stuck at an not too shabby 3.950 GHz but i want 4 GHz lol. 

Maybe with next release they ironed some issues out. 

Ah alright then, i missed that. I have no boot issues luckily.


----------



## gupsterg

Glad you've understood  .

Yeah would be nice to be at 4GHz  . If I was honest I reckon 1800X/1600X at stock is sweet, has nice lower core count boosting and a good all core boost. In many cases we'd be GPU limited than CPU. All I'd do is clock up RAM to ~3200MHz with nice timings and sit back and enjoy  . On TR1950X that is pretty much all I have done.

I was supposed to rebuild the C6H rig a few days ago, to try some other RAM I have acquired. But as I picked up a blasted snivelling cold I can't be bothered at the moment  . But soon, she will be alive again  .


----------



## gupsterg

Double post


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, but all these beta BIOS's doesn't make it any easier.. Its one step forward and 2 steps behind lol. One thing is fixed and another thing pops up. Its to be expected on a new platform though. 

I really miss my FX rig to "play" with, was so much easier. That being said, i would never return this for the FX performance wise though. I am sometimes just an very impatient dude which isn't a good mix with new platform lol. 

I was running my chip at 3.7 GHz at stock vcore.. After that it needs a ton of voltage, its a high leakage chip so it should run good under LN2 but that really doesn't help me now lol. 

I can't complain too much though. Stable 3.950 GHz with 3466 MHz CL14 RAM is actually pretty good, i just like 4 better than 3.950. 

I've been little sick too man, damn weather here.. Lots of people are sick these days, maybe its time to immigrate to an warmer climate lol. 

Looking forward to your results man. Get well soon!


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, but all these beta BIOS's doesn't make it any easier.. Its one step forward and 2 steps behind lol. One thing is fixed and another thing pops up. Its to be expected on a new platform though. 

I really miss my FX rig to "play" with, was so much easier. That being said, i would never return this for the FX performance wise though. I am sometimes just an very impatient dude which isn't a good mix with new platform lol. 

I was running my chip at 3.7 GHz at stock vcore.. After that it needs a ton of voltage, its a high leakage chip so it should run good under LN2 but that really doesn't help me now lol. 

I can't complain too much though. Stable 3.950 GHz with 3466 MHz CL14 RAM is actually pretty good, i just like 4 better than 3.950. 

I've been little sick too man, damn weather here.. Lots of people are sick these days, maybe its time to immigrate to an warmer climate lol. 

Looking forward to your results man. Get well soon!


----------



## Anty

FYI

BIOS 3502 for C6E landed on official page

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## Anty

double post FFS

admins please do something with this new forum engine - it works like crap (sloooow, makes double posts or sometimes refuses to post message)


----------



## F3r0x

R71800XSS said:


> Try to load default settings (first) and DOCP standard at 3200 (after). So I did it and it worked.
> 
> With BIOS 3501 beta (F4-3200C14-32GTZ dual rank) at 3200, PC is stable. And not cold boot (for first time since I bought the C6H).


I went back to 1403 and realised what i was doing wrong on the new bios. Its all user error in my case. I had been running the same setup since June and hadn't written down all the settings that were working for me. After moving to 3501 there were a few things i forgot to change in the bios and was getting bsod no matter what i tried. I will attempt to update to 3501 again later this week when i have more time to do it. Using the Ryzen Dram Calculator makes it pretty much fool proof though. Im back to running 3200 stable on 1403. Successfully stress tested for a few hours last night in AIDA64.


----------



## matthew87

Anty said:


> I found a weird bug.
> When you unplug USB keyboard while power is off (but standby power is on) and plug it again, then power on PC keyboard will be not detected (but mouse does if I do the same).
> It is required to replug keyboard while power is on in order to have it working. Keyboard connected to black USB ports on the back.


I've had this exact issue. 

Any time I disconnect power from the motherboard or do a bios reflash I have to physically remove and reconnect my keyboard to the USB ports before it works. The PC will post and boot fine, keyboard however isn't detected in BIOS/UEFI interface or within Windows. 

It's been like this since day 1. 

Keyboard is a Corsair K70. When the issue occurs I just get strobing lights on the keyboard, it's receiving power from the USB hub but not connectivity. 

Tried both USB controllers, AMD and the Asmedia, can reproduce it every time.


----------



## BulletSponge

matthew87 said:


> I've had this exact issue.
> 
> Any time I disconnect power from the motherboard or do a bios reflash I have to physically remove and reconnect my keyboard to the USB ports before it works. The PC will post and boot fine, keyboard however isn't detected in BIOS/UEFI interface or within Windows.
> 
> It's been like this since day 1.
> 
> Keyboard is a Corsair K70. When the issue occurs I just get strobing lights on the keyboard, it's receiving power from the USB hub but not connectivity.
> 
> Tried both USB controllers, AMD and the Asmedia, can reproduce it every time.


Hmm, I wonder if my strange boot issue is USB related and I have a Corsair Strafe RGB. I need to dig my OCN Ducky out of storage and use it for a week or two. Could be the Strafe itself.


----------



## Amir007

Anty said:


> FYI
> 
> BIOS 3502 for C6E landed on official page
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME/HelpDesk_Download/


Ahh darn it I guess another month of waiting until sleep/wake bug is is resolved...I hope!


----------



## mito1172

While waiting for the sleeping problem to finish, we


----------



## hurricane28

Amir007 said:


> Ahh darn it I guess another month of waiting until sleep/wake bug is is resolved...I hope!


It only appears on the Extreme not on the Hero yet. 

I also can't get it when using Firefox.. When i want to click operating system i check W10 x64 but nothing happens later, on chrome it works fine..


----------



## hurricane28

It happened again... I was testing with Relbench and the fans suddenly ramp up to 100% and won't slow down anymore.. 

I looked in Event viewer and it happened right after Event ID 15 with this message: "The embedded controller (EC) returned data when none was requested. The BIOS might be trying to access the EC without synchronizing with the operating system. This data will be ignored. No further action is necessary; however, you should check with your computer manufacturer for an upgraded BIOS." 

So the problem still hasn't been fixed yet...?


----------



## BUFUMAN

mates, i have installed Win10 new, my bios settings are the same as before.

But my system stops working when windows 10 desktop appears, i allways need to restart the pc. after that everything works.

I never had this before...

i have 2 possible situations:

1. latest Bios
2. spectre patch.


I start to hate my CPU or Windows 10.... *** is this. This reminds me the old amd k6 day's.

any ideas?


----------



## BUFUMAN

double post


----------



## BUFUMAN

Sry for double post


----------



## Anty

hurricane28 said:


> It happened again...
> ......
> So the problem still hasn't been fixed yet...?


Do you run ANY app that access EC in the background?


----------



## hurricane28

Anty said:


> Do you run ANY app that access EC in the background?


Yes, hardwareinfo64. For several months i have had no problems until today.. 

I updated Aida64 yesterday but shut it down pretty quickly after it so maybe this was the cause as they didn't fixed it yet? Idk man. 

Elmor promised us a "fix" But i am sure there never was, never is and never will be a fix for it as its sensor hardware related... 

First this sensor is erratic claimed by The Stilt, and later he changed his mind and said that its the best sensor out there... I did some research about this sensor and its incredibly cheap.. You can buy 10 of those for € 15 on Ebay.. 

Anyway, its running fine again, so lets hope it doesn't happen again. Temps were pretty low during stresstesting though lol.


----------



## The Stilt

hurricane28 said:


> First this sensor is erratic claimed by The Stilt, and later he changed his mind and said that its the best sensor out there...


EDIT: I'll leave this here anyway as it explains why the voltage reading are off.

The IT8665E like most other ITE LPC/IOs have 10.9mV LSB accuracy for voltages up to 2.8V.
When the < 2.8V voltages (such as VDDCR_CPU, VDDCR_SOC, VDDIO (RAM) and various other) are connected directly to the controller, the 10.9mV per LSB is in effect.
This means that when the controller ADC reads e.g. 1.3500V for VDDIO, the VIN register mapped for this voltage will read 0x7C or 124 in decimal. 124 * 10.9mV is 1.3516V, while 125 * 10.9mV would be 1.3625V.
Since the controller must be able to measure higher voltage ranges than just < 2.8V (3.3V, 5V, 12V), a voltage divider must be implemented for these voltages (a fixed divider to cut down the voltage below the < 2.8V limit).

Eventhou the controller can read < 2.8V without a divider (i.e. 1:1 ratio), ASUS uses 1:2 divider even for < 2.8V voltages.
When the actual VDDIO (RAM) voltage would be at 1.3500V the LPC/IO will only see 0.675V voltage due to the divider used. Because implementing the voltage divider doesn't change the hardware feature of the LPC/IO ADC, the LSB accuracy is also practically cut in half (from 10.9mV to 21.8mV). The monitoring tools (such as HWInfo) then have to multiply the read register value to match the actual output.

For example if the actual VDDIO is 1.3500V the LPC/IO VIN register will read 0x3E or 62 in decimal (62 * 10.9mV = 675.8).
HWInfo then multiplies the value with the known divider value used to get the correct value for displaying purposes (i.e. 675.8 * 2 = 1.3516V).
The real issue is the next possible higher value (i.e the next integer, LSB) would be 1.3734V ((63 * 10.9mV) * 2) instead of 1.3625V.

There is nothing wrong with ITE controllers themselves.
ITE8665 has most PWM outputs, VIN and TMP inputs of any ITE controller that I know of, so in that regard I think it's one of the best or if not the best controllers available at the market.


----------



## gupsterg

hurricane28 said:


> Elmor promised us a "fix" But i am sure there never was, never is and never will be a fix for it as its sensor hardware related...
> 
> First this sensor is erratic claimed by The Stilt, and later he changed his mind and said that its the best sensor out there... I did some research about this sensor and its incredibly cheap.. You can buy 10 of those for € 15 on Ebay..


The Stilt has always stated the implementation has been bad, but chip is sound  . Elmor has stated there will be a fix, but it is not rolled out yet, *this again was only recently stated where he said it will be done when it is done* to you  . See this linked post from 11/01/18 and then this from same day.

The issue is not just using AIDA64, but even CPU-Z and other apps that can access the Super IO chip and then clash  . This is what I have found.

The ASUS C6H I've had since launch and got packed away at the time of having ZE, but even then I used it for ~6mths and my testing can be way excessive than many here. I have had ASUS ZE since launch, so ~4mths.

Recently I did 2x 24hrs+ usage on ZE, I was avoiding AIDA64, only using HWINFO for monitoring and at the time of taking a screenie I would open CPU-Z (several instances) to get Mainboard/SPD tab, etc. Both these lengthy tests failed where PWM got stuck. When multiple apps have accessed Super IO chip the issue may not exhibit straight away.

Next I did ~72hrs back to back testing, I used only HWINFO, avoided any app that may access the Super IO chip, all was sound. Organise the files by date in this ZIP to see testing.

Both C6H/ZE for me are sound to control fans. If I have an instance where multiple apps do access Super IO chip a repost of rig is necessary to avoid crapped out PWM. This is all my experience and testing has shown.


----------



## The Stilt

@hurricane28

I now see that you referred to the another issue entirely.


----------



## gupsterg

This post may seem sympathetic to xyz vendor, but it is not meant to be. It is just a thought bouncing in my head.

Each time I have built a rig, I pay 1x for CPU/MOBO/RAM, etc. The vendor is receiving less as purchase "avenue" also had a cut. The ultimate vendor has to with the payment cover component cost price, research and development, warranty, etc, etc.

I for one feel I made right choice with vendor I went for motherboard. I have not seen as active support from any manufacturer via a forum on all I visit.

The cogs turn, they may not turn as quickly as we want. Along the way other developments may take priority, prime example is the recent spectre/meltdown issues. They can not just at a whim create more "people" to resolve issues. So some matters may take a back seat whilst others are prioritised. So let's just all keep calm and look forward to the future  (this last part I believe the prozac has kicked in ).


----------



## Johan45

gupsterg said:


> Glad you've understood  .
> 
> Yeah would be nice to be at 4GHz  . If I was honest I reckon 1800X/1600X at stock is sweet, has nice lower core count boosting and a good all core boost. In many cases we'd be GPU limited than CPU. All I'd do is clock up RAM to ~3200MHz with nice timings and sit back and enjoy  . On TR1950X that is pretty much all I have done.
> 
> I was supposed to rebuild the C6H rig a few days ago, to try some other RAM I have acquired. But as I picked up a blasted snivelling cold I can't be bothered at the moment  . But soon, she will be alive again  .


That's what I do with my 1600X stock with 3466 ram. Works great for my HTPC/Gamer



The Stilt said:


> EDIT: I'll leave this here anyway as it explains why the voltage reading are off.
> 
> The IT8665E like most other ITE LPC/IOs have 10.9mV LSB accuracy for voltages up to 2.8V.
> When the < 2.8V voltages (such as VDDCR_CPU, VDDCR_SOC, VDDIO (RAM) and various other) are connected directly to the controller, the 10.9mV per LSB is in effect.
> This means that when the controller ADC reads e.g. 1.3500V for VDDIO, the VIN register mapped for this voltage will read 0x7C or 124 in decimal. 124 * 10.9mV is 1.3516V, while 125 * 10.9mV would be 1.3625V.
> Since the controller must be able to measure higher voltage ranges than just < 2.8V (3.3V, 5V, 12V), a voltage divider must be implemented for these voltages (a fixed divider to cut down the voltage below the < 2.8V limit).
> 
> Eventhou the controller can read < 2.8V without a divider (i.e. 1:1 ratio), ASUS uses 1:2 divider even for < 2.8V voltages.
> When the actual VDDIO (RAM) voltage would be at 1.3500V the LPC/IO will only see 0.675V voltage due to the divider used. Because implementing the voltage divider doesn't change the hardware feature of the LPC/IO ADC, the LSB accuracy is also practically cut in half (from 10.9mV to 21.8mV). The monitoring tools (such as HWInfo) then have to multiply the read register value to match the actual output.
> 
> For example if the actual VDDIO is 1.3500V the LPC/IO VIN register will read 0x3E or 62 in decimal (62 * 10.9mV = 675.8).
> HWInfo then multiplies the value with the known divider value used to get the correct value for displaying purposes (i.e. 675.8 * 2 = 1.3516V).
> The real issue is the next possible higher value (i.e the next integer, LSB) would be 1.3734V ((63 * 10.9mV) * 2) instead of 1.3625V.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with ITE controllers themselves.
> ITE8665 has most PWM outputs, VIN and TMP inputs of any ITE controller that I know of, so in that regard I think it's one of the best or if not the best controllers available at the market.


So using more than one sensor would have been optimal but not cost effective?


----------



## hurricane28

The Stilt said:


> EDIT: I'll leave this here anyway as it explains why the voltage reading are off.
> 
> The IT8665E like most other ITE LPC/IOs have 10.9mV LSB accuracy for voltages up to 2.8V.
> When the < 2.8V voltages (such as VDDCR_CPU, VDDCR_SOC, VDDIO (RAM) and various other) are connected directly to the controller, the 10.9mV per LSB is in effect.
> This means that when the controller ADC reads e.g. 1.3500V for VDDIO, the VIN register mapped for this voltage will read 0x7C or 124 in decimal. 124 * 10.9mV is 1.3516V, while 125 * 10.9mV would be 1.3625V.
> Since the controller must be able to measure higher voltage ranges than just < 2.8V (3.3V, 5V, 12V), a voltage divider must be implemented for these voltages (a fixed divider to cut down the voltage below the < 2.8V limit).
> 
> Eventhou the controller can read < 2.8V without a divider (i.e. 1:1 ratio), ASUS uses 1:2 divider even for < 2.8V voltages.
> When the actual VDDIO (RAM) voltage would be at 1.3500V the LPC/IO will only see 0.675V voltage due to the divider used. Because implementing the voltage divider doesn't change the hardware feature of the LPC/IO ADC, the LSB accuracy is also practically cut in half (from 10.9mV to 21.8mV). The monitoring tools (such as HWInfo) then have to multiply the read register value to match the actual output.
> 
> For example if the actual VDDIO is 1.3500V the LPC/IO VIN register will read 0x3E or 62 in decimal (62 * 10.9mV = 675.8).
> HWInfo then multiplies the value with the known divider value used to get the correct value for displaying purposes (i.e. 675.8 * 2 = 1.3516V).
> The real issue is the next possible higher value (i.e the next integer, LSB) would be 1.3734V ((63 * 10.9mV) * 2) instead of 1.3625V.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with ITE controllers themselves.
> ITE8665 has most PWM outputs, VIN and TMP inputs of any ITE controller that I know of, so in that regard I think it's one of the best or if not the best controllers available at the market.


Thnx for the explanation, much obliged. 

But how can we possible understand this...? I mean, this is on engineering level and i don't even understand half of it and i am pretty smart lol. 

Why does Intel or my previous FX rig didn't have these issues? I mean, voltages were much more accurate than on Ryzen. I can't even get accurate CPU clocks in Windows lol. 

Voltage reading in hardwareinfo64 are pretty accurate under the (SVI2 TFN) actually. Temp readings as well under what the CPU reports itself. Its the ASUS CROSSHAIR VI HERO (ITE IT8665E) sensor that is reading different voltages and temps, not much though so that's not an big issue but still. 

The issue is that i get event ID 15 mentioned before which causing the fans to ramp up under load and stay there. In the worst case my water pump stopped working and my PC shutdown due to high temps..This happened only once fortunately but its dangerous as you can easily fry something. 

I understand your statement and it probably is one of the best controllers in that regard, now how can we fix these readings? Is it possible to get more accurate reading from it? If so, isn't it a good idea for Asus to "fix" this? Or can we fix this ourselves in hardwareinfo64?


----------



## mito1172

hurricane28 said:


> It only appears on the Extreme not on the Hero yet.
> 
> I also can't get it when using Firefox.. When i want to click operating system i check W10 x64 but nothing happens later, on chrome it works fine..


it looks now. 3502 official

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## hurricane28

gupsterg said:


> The Stilt has always stated the implementation has been bad, but chip is sound  . Elmor has stated there will be a fix, but it is not rolled out yet, *this again was only recently stated where he said it will be done when it is done* to you  . See this linked post from 11/01/18 and then this from same day.
> 
> The issue is not just using AIDA64, but even CPU-Z and other apps that can access the Super IO chip and then clash  . This is what I have found.
> 
> The ASUS C6H I've had since launch and got packed away at the time of having ZE, but even then I used it for ~6mths and my testing can be way excessive than many here. I have had ASUS ZE since launch, so ~4mths.
> 
> Recently I did 2x 24hrs+ usage on ZE, I was avoiding AIDA64, only using HWINFO for monitoring and at the time of taking a screenie I would open CPU-Z (several instances) to get Mainboard/SPD tab, etc. Both these lengthy tests failed where PWM got stuck. When multiple apps have accessed Super IO chip the issue may not exhibit straight away.
> 
> Next I did ~72hrs back to back testing, I used only HWINFO, avoided any app that may access the Super IO chip, all was sound. Organise the files by date in this ZIP to see testing.
> 
> Both C6H/ZE for me are sound to control fans. If I have an instance where multiple apps do access Super IO chip a repost of rig is necessary to avoid crapped out PWM. This is all my experience and testing has shown.


Yes i remember that post. The thing is is that its not recently but this "fix" is in the making for almost half a year now.. 09-27-2017 was the first time i contacted Elmor about this and on 10-04-2017 he said that they are working on it. He agreed to me that its a mess and its originates from a design flaw in the ITE8665E.. He couldn't even blame me at all for returning this board due to this mess.. 

Now, if this ITE8665E has a design flaw, how can you possible "fix"this is my question? I mean, i do appreciate the feed back but its very confusing for regular people like me to understand all this.. 
This problem dates as far back as my FX rig, had the same fan controlling issues which also had an IT sensor.. Coincidence? Maybe, idk. They never fixed it back than so i don't expect them to "fix" it this time but i might be wrong. 

Now, if these are the only problems i could life with it but sadly there are many more among BIOS issues. For an example, i need a lot more vcore and Soc voltage at the same clocks on this 3501 BIOS than on 1701.. Even when i downgrade back to 1701, nothing changes. So my CPU is degraded? I don't think so. I stayed well below AMD recommended voltage of 1.450 vcore and i rarely use my CPU at 100% only when stress testing.


----------



## usoldier

mito1172 said:


> it looks now. 3502 official
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


Doesnt show up for me wth ???


----------



## Johan45

Probably a different zone. This happens. US vs EU


----------



## gupsterg

Hurricane28

I agree the Super IO chip issue has been around for a while, but a lot has happened as well. The platform went from pretty much no memory timings and some RAM MHz settings to plenty. There have been several settings that got exposed to allow better OC ability later on as well.

All I can say is if I had lost faith in product and/or couldn't wait for fix then it would be time to move on.

The event you refer to also happens on nuvoton Super IO chip, in OP of this thread is a ASUS Maximus VII Hero owner, I had the ASUS Maximus VII Ranger. You will find on the ROG forums similar explanation as given by Mumak here. That this is harmless event and pretty much a MS issue, it does not cause issue for PWM crapout.


----------



## BoMbY

hurricane28 said:


> "The embedded controller (EC) returned data when none was requested. The BIOS might be trying to access the EC without synchronizing with the operating system. This data will be ignored. No further action is necessary; however, you should check with your computer manufacturer for an upgraded BIOS."
> 
> So the problem still hasn't been fixed yet...?


It was fixed at some point - seems like someone removed or disabled the fix somehow.


----------



## The Stilt

Johan45 said:


> So using more than one sensor would have been optimal but not cost effective?


No, implementing additional controller wouldn't make any difference.
The only issue is that ASUS for some reason ended up using 1:2 voltage divider for voltages which don't require one from the controller side (everything < 2.8V, i.e. the ones we're especially interested in).
Using a voltage divider will cut the accuracy in half, since the voltage is reduced to half as well. Without the use of a voltage divider the reading accuracy would be better (10.9mV nominal).



hurricane28 said:


> Thnx for the explanation, much obliged.
> 
> But how can we possible understand this...? I mean, this is on engineering level and i don't even understand half of it and i am pretty smart lol.


One set of the sense lines (VIN) of the LPC/IO controller are connected to this voltage, same way as a multimeter would be. In case of C6H the connection however isn't direct.
The sense lines are connected through a voltage divider, which cuts the output exactly in half (R1 & R2 have identical resistance, hence 0.5 ratio).

The ADC (analog to digital converter) in most LPC/IOs (and in IT8665E) are 8-bit. This means that it can handle / store values between 0 and 255.
At the controller side each increment in the ADC register equals to 10.9mV change in the voltage (i.e. 1 = 10.9mV, 2 = 21.8mV, 3 = 32.7mV... 255 = 2779.5mV).

Direct connection:

Actual voltage = 1.3500V
Voltage seen by the LPC/IO = 1350 / 10.9 = 123 to 124 == 1.3407V to 1.3516V.

Actual voltage = 1.3625V
Voltage seen by the LPC/IO = 1362.5 / 10.9 = 125 == 1.3625V

Connected through a 1:2 voltage divider:

Actual voltage = 1.3500V
Voltage seen by the LPC/IO = 675 / 10.9 = 61 to 62 == 1.3298V to 1.3516V (original value multiplied by two by the monitoring software such as HWInfo)

Actual voltage = 1.3625V
Voltage seen by the LPC/IO = 681.25 / 10.9 = 62 to 63 == 1.3516V - 1.3734V (original value multiplied by two by the monitoring software such as HWInfo)


----------



## gupsterg

BoMbY said:


> It was fixed at some point - seems like someone removed or disabled the fix somehow.


This event id occurrence never went away and as stated occurs on Nuvoton as well. Has no connection to PWM issue AFAIK/have experienced.

Below is TR/ZE, I can pull an image of C6H from when I last used it and it will be the same. And I am an owner that is not having any PWM issue on C6H. Just putting it together now to go live ASAP.

You''ll see uptime ~15hrs below screenie, I just did a ~72hr run prior on a post and non issue on ZE, as long multiple apps do not access Super IO chip.


----------



## LicSqualo

*I love this forum*

Hi guys, how much information here!
I'm very happy for my ASUS choice this time. (before I choice a 990FXA-UD7, not bad...)
This community/forum is really fantastic!!!
And a BIG thanks to all the people that sharing knowledge!


----------



## mito1172

usoldier said:


> Doesnt show up for me wth ???


change region. I have it


----------



## hurricane28

The Stilt said:


> No, implementing additional controller wouldn't make any difference.
> The only issue is that ASUS for some reason ended up using 1:2 voltage divider for voltages which don't require one from the controller side (everything < 2.8V, i.e. the ones we're especially interested in).
> Using a voltage divider will cut the accuracy in half, since the voltage is reduced to half as well. Without the use of a voltage divider the reading accuracy would be better (10.9mV nominal).
> 
> 
> 
> One set of the sense lines (VIN) of the LPC/IO controller are connected to this voltage, same way as a multimeter would be. In case of C6H the connection however isn't direct.
> The sense lines are connected through a voltage divider, which cuts the output exactly in half (R1 & R2 have identical resistance, hence 0.5 ratio).
> 
> The ADC (analog to digital converter) in most LPC/IOs (and in IT8665E) are 8-bit. This means that it can handle / store values between 0 and 255.
> At the controller side each increment in the ADC register equals to 10.9mV change in the voltage (i.e. 1 = 10.9mV, 2 = 21.8mV, 3 = 32.7mV... 255 = 2779.5mV).
> 
> Direct connection:
> 
> Actual voltage = 1.3500V
> Voltage seen by the LPC/IO = 1350 / 10.9 = 123 to 124 == 1.3407V to 1.3516V.
> 
> Actual voltage = 1.3625V
> Voltage seen by the LPC/IO = 1362.5 / 10.9 = 125 == 1.3625V
> 
> Connected through a 1:2 voltage divider:
> 
> Actual voltage = 1.3500V
> Voltage seen by the LPC/IO = 675 / 10.9 = 61 to 62 == 1.3298V to 1.3516V (original value multiplied by two by the monitoring software such as HWInfo)
> 
> Actual voltage = 1.3625V
> Voltage seen by the LPC/IO = 681.25 / 10.9 = 62 to 63 == 1.3516V - 1.3734V (original value multiplied by two by the monitoring software such as HWInfo)


That's more understandable, thnx. 

I understand now, rather complicated man. I wish they could make it more simple.. Simpler is always better. 

No wonder there are so many problems.. There is no way this can function "normally" i think. 

Anywho, how can we measure the correct values? I mean, i want to know how much voltage the CPU gets accurately or measured by multimeter. 

Can you point out where we can measure the voltage of CPU, RAM and Vrm on the back side of the socket? Thnx.


----------



## hurricane28

gupsterg said:


> Hurricane28
> 
> I agree the Super IO chip issue has been around for a while, but a lot has happened as well. The platform went from pretty much no memory timings and some RAM MHz settings to plenty. There have been several settings that got exposed to allow better OC ability later on as well.
> 
> All I can say is if I had lost faith in product and/or couldn't wait for fix then it would be time to move on.
> 
> The event you refer to also happens on nuvoton Super IO chip, in OP of this thread is a ASUS Maximus VII Hero owner, I had the ASUS Maximus VII Ranger. You will find on the ROG forums similar explanation as given by Mumak here. That this is harmless event and pretty much a MS issue, it does not cause issue for PWM crapout.


Yes indeed, RAM speed has increased exponentially over time. But the reason i have stable RAM is also due to Mus1Mus calculator. The Stilt timings were also stable but due to this calculator i have more tight timings at the same voltage. 

CPU overclocking hasn't changed for me, from 3008 BIOS i need more voltage for same clocks.. I could run 4 GHz on 1701 but that went out the window since 3008 BIOS unfortunately.. I still can, but it would require too much volts than i'm comfortable with. 

Yeah, but there really is no better board for Ryzen atm. I really like this board for the rest, although it would be need to have more M.2 slots but i guess there is where the Ch6 extreme comes in  

Yes, i did read a lot about this on the ROG forums and it seems harmless but it does occur when i get fan issues.. Sometimes i don't see this event ID at all and i have no fan issues, today i had fan issues and looked in event viewer and it was full with this Event ID 15.


----------



## 1usmus

3466DR 64.8ns on 3501


----------



## boostedabarth

1usmus said:


> 3466DR 64.8ns on 3501



Voltages? Going to try these setting on my 3200 kit.


----------



## wisepds

boostedabarth said:


> Voltages? Going to try these setting on my 3200 kit.


I want test too for my 8gb x4 3200 CL14 kit...


----------



## boostedabarth

wisepds said:


> I want test too for my 8gb x4 3200 CL14 kit...


1.4v DDRBoot, 1.4v DRAM
PROCDCT 60ohm
1.125 SOC

I plugged in all the numbers in the screenshot above. System boots. Really surprised me because it would never boot before with C14 timings so I'm going to run a stability test now with HCI Memtest and pray for the best lol.


----------



## hurricane28

Are there more people here that can't download on the Asus website on Firefox browser? When ever i select operating system in the download section nothing happens.. Chrome is doing fine though.. 

I also don't see the new 3502 BIOS, changed regions but still can't see it..


----------



## boostedabarth

hurricane28 said:


> Are there more people here that can't download on the Asus website on Firefox browser? When ever i select operating system in the download section nothing happens.. Chrome is doing fine though..
> 
> I also don't see the new 3502 BIOS, changed regions but still can't see it..


Yup gotta use Chrome or Edge haha.

Also, the HCI memtest didn't pass with those timings above. Sigh


----------



## BUFUMAN

BUFUMAN said:


> mates, i have installed Win10 new, my bios settings are the same as before.
> 
> But my system stops working when windows 10 desktop appears, i allways need to restart the pc. after that everything works.
> 
> I never had this before...
> 
> i have 2 possible situations:
> 
> 1. latest Bios
> 2. spectre patch.
> 
> 
> I start to hate my CPU or Windows 10.... *** is this? This reminds me the old amd k6 day's!
> 
> any ideas?


and again if the pc is longer off i have this issue.
this is the only error at eventlogs attached as picture.
My Powersupply is 8 Month old, bequite 850w Dark Power.

2 Pictures idle and load for power supply readings. if we can belive the readings....


----------



## Anty

Works fine on firefox 57.0.4 - and lists 3502 (win 10).


----------



## hurricane28

Weird, guess i have to reset Firefox again..


----------



## wisepds

boostedabarth said:


> 1.4v DDRBoot, 1.4v DRAM
> PROCDCT 60ohm
> 1.125 SOC
> 
> I plugged in all the numbers in the screenshot above. System boots. Really surprised me because it would never boot before with C14 timings so I'm going to run a stability test now with HCI Memtest and pray for the best lol.


Tell me if you pass hci memtest please!!!


----------



## boostedabarth

wisepds said:


> Tell me if you pass hci memtest please!!!



Passed HCI MemTest (100%) too lazy to do it any longer. But I had to increase the DRAM voltage to 1.42v. At 1.40v it would get errors right away.

WOOOHOOO!


----------



## wisepds

boostedabarth said:


> Passed HCI MemTest (100%) too lazy to do it any longer. But I had to increase the DRAM voltage to 1.42v. At 1.40v it would get errors right away.
> 
> WOOOHOOO!


Have you used 30,30,30,30 or 20,20,20,20 or what...rest of parameter on auto?


----------



## boostedabarth

wisepds said:


> Have you used 30,30,30,30 or 20,20,20,20 or what...rest of parameter on auto?


Everything else on Auto.

Make sure you go into AMD CBS Menu, UMC and disable Bank Group Swap as well.


----------



## 1usmus

*There are no differences between the 3502 beta and the final version*



boostedabarth said:


> Voltages? Going to try these setting on my 3200 kit.


for 3466 needed 1.44

but now i tested CLDO 715 and my memory began to require less voltage. The fast preset never worked for me at 1.355 volts, only on 1.365 
3333 from 1.395 -> 1.385
3400 from 1.44 -> 1.415

current settings 


Spoiler



[2018/01/30 22:51:12]
Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [39.00]
Performance Bias [CB15]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Auto]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
- CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.19375]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.02500]
DRAM Voltage [1.35500]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
Target TDP [Auto]

Mem Over Clock Fail Count [2]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]

data drive strength [Auto]
DQS drive strength [60 ohms]
processor on-die termination [Auto]
CKE setup time [Auto]
CKE fine delay [Auto]
CS/ODT setup time [Auto]
CS/ODT fine delay [Auto]
address/command setup time [Auto]
address/command fine delay [Auto]

Trc [42]
TrrdS [4]
TrrdL [6]
Tfaw [16]
TwtrS [4]
TwtrL [12]
Twr [12]
Trcpage [Auto]
TrdrdScl [2]
TwrwrScl [2]
Trfc [256]
Trfc2 [190]
Trfc4 [117]
Tcwl [14]
Trtp [8]
Trdwr [7]
Twrrd [3]
TwrwrSc [1]
TwrwrSd [7]
TwrwrDd [7]
TrdrdSc [1]
TrdrdSd [5]
TrdrdDd [5]
Tcke [1]
ProcODT [60 ohm]
Cmd2T [2T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [RZQ/7]
RttWr [RZQ/3]
RttPark [RZQ/1]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [0]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [0]
MemCkeSetup_SM [0]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [0.90000]
VDDP Standby Voltage [0.90000]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [63]
DRAM R2 Tune [63]
DRAM R3 Tune [63]
DRAM R4 Tune [63]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [50]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CLDO VDDP voltage [715]

CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
CPU Current Capability [130%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
CPU Voltage Frequency [300]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
Manual Adjustment [Ultra Fast]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
VDDSOC Current Capability [120%]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
Manual Adjustment [Regular]
DRAM Current Capability [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Optimized]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.35500]

Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Auto]
PSTATE Adjustment [PState 0]
PPC Adjustment [PState 0]
NX Mode [Disabled]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
CPB Mode [Enabled]
C6 Mode [Enabled]


----------



## Jackalito

hurricane28 said:


> Are there more people here that can't download on the Asus website on Firefox browser? When ever i select operating system in the download section nothing happens.. Chrome is doing fine though..
> 
> I also don't see the new 3502 BIOS, changed regions but still can't see it..


You're not alone. It's been happening to me as well with the latest releases from Mozilla. I've been using Edge when I need to download from the ASUS website. I don't know if it is a known issue or not at this point.


----------



## hurricane28

I run my B-die at 3466 MHz CL14 @1.415v  Stable as a rock, let Memtest run over night and no errors. 

Now if the CPU could only clock higher... I would even be more happy lol.


----------



## CeltPC

1usmus said:


> *There are no differences between the 3502 beta and the final version*
> 
> for 3466 needed 1.44
> 
> but now i tested CLDO 715 and my memory began to require less voltage. The fast preset never worked for me at 1.355 volts, only on 1.365
> 3333 from 1.395 -> 1.385
> 3400 from 1.44 -> 1.415


For me on 3502, running Stilt's 3466 preset, I have been able to use less dram voltage (1.4 volts), but a SOC voltage of 1.1 volts. I am using G.SKILL TridentZ F4-3600C16D-16GTZSW, so perhaps that might be a variable, but not sure of that. I have not tried bumping the dram higher than 1.4 volts, as the soc voltage alone achieved stability. Prior to 3501, I was using 1.05 SOC volts. I run the CPU at either 3.9 GHz at 1.368 volts or 3.95 GHz at 1.375 volts for P-state 0.

I'd be interested in an explanation of the advantages / disadvantages of using higher SOC volts vs. Dram volts for a given memory overclock, including the interplay with CPU overclocking.


----------



## wisepds

I have tested and nothing...error under hci memtest... i can boot at 3466 cl14 but alwais error on memtest. I have never estabilized my 8gb x4 3200 kit at 3466 mhz cl14.. well, 3200 cl14 is ok too


----------



## wisepds

1usmus said:


> *There are no differences between the 3502 beta and the final version*
> 
> 
> 
> for 3466 needed 1.44
> 
> but now i tested CLDO 715 and my memory began to require less voltage. The fast preset never worked for me at 1.355 volts, only on 1.365
> 3333 from 1.395 -> 1.385
> 3400 from 1.44 -> 1.415
> 
> current settings
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [2018/01/30 22:51:12]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [39.00]
> Performance Bias [CB15]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Auto]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
> CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
> - CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.19375]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.02500]
> DRAM Voltage [1.35500]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> 
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [2]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
> 
> data drive strength [Auto]
> DQS drive strength [60 ohms]
> processor on-die termination [Auto]
> CKE setup time [Auto]
> CKE fine delay [Auto]
> CS/ODT setup time [Auto]
> CS/ODT fine delay [Auto]
> address/command setup time [Auto]
> address/command fine delay [Auto]
> 
> Trc [42]
> TrrdS [4]
> TrrdL [6]
> Tfaw [16]
> TwtrS [4]
> TwtrL [12]
> Twr [12]
> Trcpage [Auto]
> TrdrdScl [2]
> TwrwrScl [2]
> Trfc [256]
> Trfc2 [190]
> Trfc4 [117]
> Tcwl [14]
> Trtp [8]
> Trdwr [7]
> Twrrd [3]
> TwrwrSc [1]
> TwrwrSd [7]
> TwrwrDd [7]
> TrdrdSc [1]
> TrdrdSd [5]
> TrdrdDd [5]
> Tcke [1]
> ProcODT [60 ohm]
> Cmd2T [2T]
> Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [RZQ/7]
> RttWr [RZQ/3]
> RttPark [RZQ/1]
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [0]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [0]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [0]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [0.90000]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [0.90000]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [63]
> DRAM R2 Tune [63]
> DRAM R3 Tune [63]
> DRAM R4 Tune [63]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [50]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Auto]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CLDO VDDP voltage [715]
> 
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
> CPU Current Capability [130%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> CPU Voltage Frequency [300]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
> Manual Adjustment [Ultra Fast]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [120%]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
> Manual Adjustment [Regular]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Optimized]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.35500]
> 
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Auto]
> PSTATE Adjustment [PState 0]
> PPC Adjustment [PState 0]
> NX Mode [Disabled]
> SVM Mode [Disabled]
> CPB Mode [Enabled]
> C6 Mode [Enabled]


Ok, tomorrow i'll test that configuration!!! but is 1,44v safe for 24/7 use? I have a very good airflow inside case, temp aren't a problem!
Thanks 1usmus


----------



## gupsterg

Dusty C6H  , segfault RMA 1800X unsealed today  . Splat tested and then flashback'd 3502, set 3333MHz Fast SOC: 1V VDIMM/VBOOT: 1.385V.


----------



## kaseki

Neoony said:


> Wow, nice tip.
> I just checked and I also had this protective plastic still on xD
> For over half a year.
> Its really invisible.
> 
> Chipset would take many minutes to even start to cool down, I always found it pretty weird. (not that I got too high temps on it, it was just slow to cool down)
> I did take the other plastics off and I thought I also took down the one on the chipset xD
> Guess I didnt xD
> 
> Thanks for mentioning that
> 
> EDIT: about 5-7C less....now I feel lame xD
> The fan I got nearby now actually has noticable effect on it xD
> Would give +rep if I could xD
> Not sure where is the "like" button either.


Would one of you who have found this film please clarify where it is? Is it on the chip denoted "AMD X370" in the drawing on page 1-2 of the "Crosshair VI Hero User Guide"? My rig is presently embedded in a video system, and I don't want to tear into it without some idea of where to look.


----------



## Ramad

kaseki said:


> Would one of you who have found this film please clarify where it is? Is it on the chip denoted "AMD X370" in the drawing on page 1-2 of the "Crosshair VI Hero User Guide"? My rig is presently embedded in a video system, and I don't want to tear into it without some idea of where to look.


h_ttps://youtu.be/zYkBWJj-MpQ?t=5m23s

Copy and correct the "https" in the link.


----------



## GraveNoX

wisepds said:


> I have tested and nothing...error under hci memtest... i can boot at 3466 cl14 but alwais error on memtest. I have never estabilized my 8gb x4 3200 kit at 3466 mhz cl14.. well, 3200 cl14 is ok too


So I have 3200 c15 ram, tried 3200 "safe", not stable. Tried 3466 preset, not stable. Used 3466 preset but I choose 3400 which has 15-15-15-35 timings (3501 bios) also Gear Mode On, Power Down Enable Off, Vsoc 1.13, Dram 1.43v, pll 1.8v and it's super stable, my computer is on for 20 days without any hitch!


----------



## KenHimura

Hi guys! I can't recover my original account yet, I got one of that update perma-bann and I loose a lot of entries of this thread, I only have one question, did the 3502 BIOS solves the Fan's jumping to 100% speed bug??

Thanks in advance!:h34r-smi


----------



## Jackalito

gupsterg said:


> Dusty C6H  , segfault RMA 1800X unsealed today  . Splat tested and then flashback'd 3502, set 3333MHz Fast SOC: 1V VDIMM/VBOOT: 1.385V.


Welcome back to the jungle, gup! :thumb:


----------



## XEKong

Ramad said:


> h_ttps://youtu.be/zYkBWJj-MpQ?t=5m23s
> 
> Copy and correct the "https" in the link.



Thanks for posting. I did not realize I had plastic on there also. Now here is the odd thing. After removing it, my system started giving me an F9 on boot and going into safe mode. I have been running 3333 CAS 14 for a couple months now without so much as a hiccup on boot. I did have to take out the gpu to remove the plastic. I am curious if there is something internal with that metal shroud on the PCIE slot that causes memory errors when there is pressure applied in the just the right spot or amount. I boosted my memory voltage from 1.37 up to 1.4 to see if that helps. Running a stress test to see. That stopped the F9 error so far.


----------



## elguero

So here is a video of what I was talking about, in the video you can see when I move the excel window around how the movement is slow and when I stop moving it, the movement is suddenly super fast and catch's up. Is this something normal?






I have a 1700x overclocked to 3.9 memory at 3200 and a 1080ti.


----------



## elguero

So here is a video of what I was talking about, in the video you can see when I move the excel window around how the movement is slow and when I stop moving it, the movement is suddenly super fast and catch's up. Is this something normal?






I have a 1700x overclocked to 3.9 memory at 3200 and a 1080ti.


----------



## kaseki

Ramad said:


> h_ttps://youtu.be/zYkBWJj-MpQ?t=5m23s
> 
> Copy and correct the "https" in the link.


Thanks. Here is a virtual +rep in lieu of a real one.


----------



## wisepds

GraveNoX said:


> So I have 3200 c15 ram, tried 3200 "safe", not stable. Tried 3466 preset, not stable. Used 3466 preset but I choose 3400 which has 15-15-15-35 timings (3501 bios) also Gear Mode On, Power Down Enable Off, Vsoc 1.13, Dram 1.43v, pll 1.8v and it's super stable, my computer is on for 20 days without any hitch!


Ok, i'll try...


----------



## hurricane28

Jackalito said:


> You're not alone. It's been happening to me as well with the latest releases from Mozilla. I've been using Edge when I need to download from the ASUS website. I don't know if it is a known issue or not at this point.



I think it is man. I no longer have audio issues on YouTube tho.


----------



## gupsterg

Jackalito said:


> Welcome back to the jungle, gup! :thumb:


Cheers  , hope your keeping well and enjoying the weather  .

If I was new to the "platform" and I had just did what I did, I really think I'd be like WOW. It was so painless to use the preset. Yes I knocked down SOC/VDIMM to where previous experience has taught be I should be OK. But there where no crazy boot loops situations that early users had, I didn't need to play with CLDO_VDDP, ProcODT, Fail_CNT, etc, etc.
*
Hurricane28*,

This is ~9hrs uptime, SSD had image already from previous usage so I have attached most recent Event 15 and 1st of this preload when previously setup used. CPU is new to me, MOBO and RAM I'm currently using is same as used since launch, plus used with 3x R7 1700 and 1x R7 1800X I have had before.

The CPU HS/Case intake fans are ThermalRight TY-143. All use CPU_FAN header for PWM via a 4in1 cable, power is via molex, these can reach 2.5K RPM if need be. CHA_FAN1 has Arctic Cooling F12 PWM, CHA_FAN3 has 2x Arctic Cooling F9 PWM, each header powers and gives PWM to fans connected. All have custom setup via UEFI.

I've just knocked VDIMM/VBOOT to 1.375V as I had a memory jolt reminding me that I had used that before and got sound stability. Will let you know how PWM is  . I'm using HCI Memtest v6.0, this has a differing % metric over time, so less % for more time than v5.0.


----------



## hurricane28

gupsterg said:


> Cheers  .
> 
> If I was new to the "platform" and I had just did what I did, I really think I'd be like WOW. It was so painless to use the preset. Yes I knocked down SOC/VDIMM to where previous experience has taught be I should be OK. But there where no crazy boot loops situations that early users had, I didn't need to play with CLDO_VDDP, ProcODT, Fail_CNT, etc, etc.
> *
> Hurricane28*,
> 
> This is ~9hrs uptime, SSD had image already from previous usage so I have attached most recent Event 15 and 1st of this preload when previously setup used. CPU is new to me, MOBO and RAM I'm currently using is same as used since launch, plus used with 3x R7 1700 and 1x R7 1800X I have had before.
> 
> The CPU HS/Case intake fans are ThermalRight TY-143. All use CPU_FAN header for PWM via a 4in1 cable, power is via molex, these can reach 2.5K RPM if need be. CHA_FAN1 has Arctic Cooling F12 PWM, CHA_FAN3 has 2x Arctic Cooling F9 PWM, each header powers and gives PWM to fans connected. All have custom setup via UEFI.
> 
> I've just knocked VDIMM/VBOOT to 1.375V as I had a memory jolt reminding me that I had used that before and got sound stability. Will let you know how PWM is  . I'm using HCI Memtest v6.0, this has a differing % metric over time, so less % for more time than v5.0.


You have even more warnings about this event ID 15 than me man. Today i haven't have any... weird. 

I used to use the CPU fan header before but it keeps ramping up and down depending on CPU load, drove me nuts so i connect my 3 Noctua's to my chassis fan header 2 and monitor from T_sensor instead. Hit silence mode in BIOS and all is nice and quiet now. Fans do ramp up under load but since i have massive radiator overkill they barely have to ramp up even under heavy stress testing. 

When i had the fan error my fans were ramping up at 100% during Realbench and the CPU temps dropped significantly. Max temp i seen was in the high 40s instead of 50s lol. 
I have them in pull mode so i think i get better performance at higher rpm compared to push mode. Maybe i change it today to push again. That being said, my tubes are too short to mount the radiator in the top of my case between the radiator mount and dust filter... I had to shorten them in order to remove the quick disconnect fitting which was causing issues like trapped airbubbles etc. With it removed, the pump rotates much faster and i get better cooling. It looks much better though.


----------



## gupsterg

Always willing to be of help to you chap  . Just keep to one app accessing Super IO chip, if multiple apps have accessed it then make sure you do a repost. This seems like a working workaround for me.

When multiple apps have accessed Super IO chip it may not go wacko straight away for that post. So you may reach a conclusion as to what caused the issue incorrectly.

I have been sticking to HWINFO on C6H/ZE and that works well for me. As said before even opening CPU-Z whilst HWINFO is open can send Super IO chip wacko in some testing I did recently in ZE. I just did ~24hrs clear run again on ZE and prior that ~72hrs, before that the 2x ~24hrs runs where I did not stick to one app accessing Super IO chip I had issue on ZE. It uses same Super IO chip as C6H.

I use fan smoothing on CPU header so it works well or I may experience "yoyo" of fans as tCTL/tDIE bounce on occasions. This is to be expected as we know tCTL is a rotating/highest read of 20 on die sensors. Tweaking min/mid/max temp/pwm also helps stop "yoyo" effect.

Yeah I read about you using T_Sensor, as you have a loop I would aim to integrate it to that. On ZE I use T_Sensor1 at point where warmed water enters rad chain, as it's set as source for headers used for fan/pump the profile is based off water temp rather than CPU temp. The water temp does not bounce up down like tCTL can and TR has 40 on die sensors  .


----------



## RossiOCUK

gupsterg said:


> Cheers  , hope your keeping well and enjoying the weather  .
> 
> If I was new to the "platform" and I had just did what I did, I really think I'd be like WOW. It was so painless to use the preset. Yes I knocked down SOC/VDIMM to where previous experience has taught be I should be OK. But there where no crazy boot loops situations that early users had, I didn't need to play with CLDO_VDDP, ProcODT, Fail_CNT, etc, etc.
> *
> Hurricane28*,
> 
> This is ~9hrs uptime, SSD had image already from previous usage so I have attached most recent Event 15 and 1st of this preload when previously setup used. CPU is new to me, MOBO and RAM I'm currently using is same as used since launch, plus used with 3x R7 1700 and 1x R7 1800X I have had before.
> 
> The CPU HS/Case intake fans are ThermalRight TY-143. All use CPU_FAN header for PWM via a 4in1 cable, power is via molex, these can reach 2.5K RPM if need be. CHA_FAN1 has Arctic Cooling F12 PWM, CHA_FAN3 has 2x Arctic Cooling F9 PWM, each header powers and gives PWM to fans connected. All have custom setup via UEFI.
> 
> I've just knocked VDIMM/VBOOT to 1.375V as I had a memory jolt reminding me that I had used that before and got sound stability. Will let you know how PWM is  . I'm using HCI Memtest v6.0, this has a differing % metric over time, so less % for more time than v5.0.


Welcome back!

I haven't needed to change CLDO_VDDP from Auto (700?) tbh. Got lucky I think.

Q: Why only 750MB on HCI, everyone else uses 850MB for 16GB.


----------



## lordzed83

KenHimura said:


> Hi guys! I can't recover my original account yet, I got one of that update perma-bann and I loose a lot of entries of this thread, I only have one question, did the 3502 BIOS solves the Fan's jumping to 100% speed bug??
> 
> Thanks in advance!:h34r-smi


Nope


----------



## gupsterg

RossiOCUK said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> I haven't needed to change CLDO_VDDP from Auto (700?) tbh. Got lucky I think.
> 
> Q: Why only 750MB on HCI, everyone else uses 850MB for 16GB.


Cheers, chap!  .

CLDO_VDDP [Auto] used to be 950mV.

I got into that habit for HCI on TR/ZE, as using that setup improved my usage experience of PC for other things whilst testing was going on  .


----------



## hurricane28

gupsterg said:


> Always willing to be of help to you chap  . Just keep to one app accessing Super IO chip, if multiple apps have accessed it then make sure you do a repost. This seems like a working workaround for me.
> 
> When multiple apps have accessed Super IO chip it may not go wacko straight away for that post. So you may reach a conclusion as to what caused the issue incorrectly.
> 
> I have been sticking to HWINFO on C6H/ZE and that works well for me. As said before even opening CPU-Z whilst HWINFO is open can send Super IO chip wacko in some testing I did recently in ZE. I just did ~24hrs clear run again on ZE and prior that ~72hrs, before that the 2x ~24hrs runs where I did not stick to one app accessing Super IO chip I had issue on ZE. It uses same Super IO chip as C6H.
> 
> I use fan smoothing on CPU header so it works well or I may experience "yoyo" of fans as tCTL/tDIE bounce on occasions. This is to be expected as we know tCTL is a rotating/highest read of 20 on die sensors. Tweaking min/mid/max temp/pwm also helps stop "yoyo" effect.
> 
> Yeah I read about you using T_Sensor, as you have a loop I would aim to integrate it to that. On ZE I use T_Sensor1 at point where warmed water enters rad chain, as it's set as source for headers used for fan/pump the profile is based off water temp rather than CPU temp. The water temp does not bounce up down like tCTL can and TR has 40 on die sensors  .



Nice, much obliged  

Yeah, i noticed that too. I always use hardwareinfo64 and sometimes i fire up CPU-Z but i have never had any issues with it tbh. I think this time Aida64 sets it off again.. Even when i only running Aida64 i get these fan issues. No Aida64 for me from now on.. I wish to do some benching of my RAM but i am not that comfortable doing that with the risk of having this fan issues all over again.. I would though that they fixed it by now but it appears they haven't.. They told me that they are willing to work with Elmor but they haven't heard from him in a while now, guess they are quite busy with more important stuff. 

What setting do you use for Fan smoothing? Using T_sensor works really well although i would like to have an water temp sensor directly in the reservoir instead of an thermal probe on the back side of the socket. 
In the not to distant future i will buy new fittings and some new tubing in order to have more length for the radiator to mount on the top of my case with fans in push instead of pull. I would also like to have an extra 240 mm radiator in the front for even more extra cooling capacity as there is no such thing as too much cooling imo lol. 

40 sensors on the TR..?! that double of what we have on our poor CH6 Hero lol.


----------



## gupsterg

Johan45 said:


> That's what I do with my 1600X stock with 3466 ram. Works great for my HTPC/Gamer


Damn power efficient and cool running  .

[@]hurricane28[/@]

NP  .

CPU-Z should be fixed to say "wait it's turn" in accessing Super IO chip, but even then in my testing I could encounter an issue. It is basically open multiple apps accessing Super IO = an issue on PWM at some point for that post, once board has reposted it doesn't matter until you do the same again. AIDA64 I still use, just have a repost at some point or be aware could run into an issue having used it.

3.8s for all headers used. When and if you get T-Sensor added to loop I'd place it where the hottest water is going to be, I use it as it exits GPU/CPU portion of loop. You could always use water in/out header for other temp probes and relabel in HWINFO as you want. Shame we can't use those for header profile, I wonder if you can on C6E. Having looked at C6E recently it seem more akin to the ZE in some ways. It comes with same FAN_EXT board allowing more headers/probes, probably allows like the ZE to use more of the sensors for fan profile.

Knocking VDIMM to 1.375V from 1.385V for 3333MHz Fast with CPU stock seems a go'er so far. Passed HCI ~8hrs and now doing some P95 v29.4B5. The Sapphire HD5850 Toxic 1GB I'm using seems like heresy with it's blue PCB/strips  .


----------



## Jackalito

gupsterg said:


> Cheers  , hope your keeping well and enjoying the weather  .


I'm not under the weather, but I'm afraid the weather is currently upside down around here . So nice and warm as it usually is in the Canary Islands, but there's a nasty storm about providing us with heavy rain, snow, hail and strong winds :thumbsdow

Glad to see you around here once again! :thumb:


----------



## Brko

What's the difference between 3501 (beta) and yesterday's official 3502 BIOSes? Thanks.


----------



## hurricane28

gupsterg said:


> Damn power efficient and cool running  .
> 
> [@]hurricane28[/@]
> 
> NP  .
> 
> CPU-Z should be fixed to say "wait it's turn" in accessing Super IO chip, but even then in my testing I could encounter an issue. It is basically open multiple apps accessing Super IO = an issue on PWM at some point for that post, once board has reposted it doesn't matter until you do the same again. AIDA64 I still use, just have a repost at some point or be aware could run into an issue having used it.
> 
> 3.8s for all headers used. When and if you get T-Sensor added to loop I'd place it where the hottest water is going to be, I use it as it exits GPU/CPU portion of loop. You could always use water in/out header for other temp probes and relabel in HWINFO as you want. Shame we can't use those for header profile, I wonder if you can on C6E. Having looked at C6E recently it seem more akin to the ZE in some ways. It comes with same FAN_EXT board allowing more headers/probes, probably allows like the ZE to use more of the sensors for fan profile.
> 
> Knocking VDIMM to 1.375V from 1.385V for 3333MHz Fast with CPU stock seems a go'er so far. Passed HCI ~8hrs and now doing some P95 v29.4B5. The Sapphire HD5850 Toxic 1GB I'm using seems like heresy with it's blue PCB/strips  .


What do you mean by "encounter an issue"? Fan issues or voltage, temp reading issues? Repost doesn't always solve the issue for me, i had to pull the battery on the motherboard several times in order to reset the registers or something. After that it worked fine. So whenever i want to run Aida64 i have to disable hardwareinfo64 from booting at next startup? hardwareinfo64 seems to be the only problem that doesn't cause issues with this sensor it seems. 

Yeah, if i buy an temp sensor i would mount it in my reservoir of my Alphacool Eisbaer, its also the cold plate so it should be good. I have several other thermal probes i can use, they came with my fan controller and are pretty accurate i think. Yea man, that's a shame indeed. I have all my other fans connected to my fan controller which works perfectly, in idle i barely hear my system at all. There is more to the CH6E though, it has 60 amp power stages instead of the 40 amp on the CH6H, i really don't understand why as Ryzen doesn't draw that much power at all and the vrm's on my board don't even break sweat even up to 4 GHz. 
It does have some features i like to have but i am not willing to spend the extra 100 for it to be honest. Guess i have to wait for the next gen x470 board and see what they have to offer. 


I run my sticks at 3466 MHz CL14 overnight stable @ 1.415v. Sadly my CPU needs a lot of voltage in order to stabilize 3.950 GHz with the newer BIOS's.. 
lol yea indeed man.


----------



## hurricane28

Jackalito said:


> I'm not under the weather, but I'm afraid the weather is currently upside down around here . So nice and warm as it usually is in the Canary Islands, but there's a nasty storm about providing us with heavy rain, snow, hail and strong winds :thumbsdow
> 
> Glad to see you around here once again! :thumb:


I am prepared to changes locations with you lol. The weather over here is terrible... hence the reason i feel little sick for over a week now. Its not normal.

I went to Spain many times before and i love the country man! If i had the chance i would immigrate immediately


----------



## hurricane28

Anyway, did anyone in here test the new 3502 BIOS yet? If so, how are the findings? 

Thnx.


----------



## kaseki

kaseki said:


> Thanks. Here is a virtual +rep in lieu of a real one.


Sho 'nuf, the plastic film was present in my rig. I peeled away as much as I could grab without a major exercise removing my paver GPU. Sometime when I am delving more deeply in the chassis I'll check to see if any remains where I can't see it. Given how much of the surface is blocked by the GPU, I'm unclear whether there is significant heat transfer from the blocked portion, with or without the plastic film.


----------



## seniorfallrisk

hurricane28 said:


> Anyway, did anyone in here test the new 3502 BIOS yet? If so, how are the findings?
> 
> Thnx.


I haven't had any issues, and I'm even running the modded version. It's stable as a rock, and I'm running the ram at the best I've been able to thus far. The best part (introduced in 3501) is that a normal overclock will downclock on idle, so no more need for p-state overclocking if you're only adjusting one p-state. :thumb:


----------



## RossiOCUK

1usmus said:


> for 3466 needed 1.44
> 
> but now i tested CLDO 715 and my memory began to require less voltage. The fast preset never worked for me at 1.355 volts, only on 1.365
> 3333 from 1.395 -> 1.385
> 3400 from 1.44 -> 1.415


I've just been testing with CLDO @ 715 and it has helped with stability on 3333MHz. One to remember.

On another note. What would be the reason for worse stability with higher DRAM Voltage? I'm talking 1.375 -> 1.4v, so not anything that would be temperature related. I've found this to be the case with one of my builds..


----------



## wisepds

hurricane28 said:


> I am prepared to changes locations with you lol. The weather over here is terrible... hence the reason i feel little sick for over a week now. Its not normal.
> 
> I went to Spain many times before and i love the country man! If i had the chance i would immigrate immediately


Come with us to Seville Hurricane!!!!! 290 of 365 Sunnyu days!!!


----------



## hurricane28

wisepds said:


> Come with us to Seville Hurricane!!!!! 290 of 365 Sunnyu days!!!


Heck yeah man! I went to Seville once and its the most beautiful place i have ever seen in my life to be honest. 

Anyway, back on topic guys otherwise Elmor is going to be mad at us and put something weird in the next BIOS Lmao.


----------



## gupsterg

Jackalito said:


> I'm not under the weather, but I'm afraid the weather is currently upside down around here . So nice and warm as it usually is in the Canary Islands, but there's a nasty storm about providing us with heavy rain, snow, hail and strong winds :thumbsdow
> 
> Glad to see you around here once again! :thumb:


OMG! even paradise has it's ups and downs  .



hurricane28 said:


> What do you mean by "encounter an issue"? Fan issues or voltage, temp reading issues? Repost doesn't always solve the issue for me, i had to pull the battery on the motherboard several times in order to reset the registers or something. After that it worked fine. So whenever i want to run Aida64 i have to disable hardwareinfo64 from booting at next startup? hardwareinfo64 seems to be the only problem that doesn't cause issues with this sensor it seems.
> 
> Yeah, if i buy an temp sensor i would mount it in my reservoir of my Alphacool Eisbaer, its also the cold plate so it should be good. I have several other thermal probes i can use, they came with my fan controller and are pretty accurate i think. Yea man, that's a shame indeed. I have all my other fans connected to my fan controller which works perfectly, in idle i barely hear my system at all. There is more to the CH6E though, it has 60 amp power stages instead of the 40 amp on the CH6H, i really don't understand why as Ryzen doesn't draw that much power at all and the vrm's on my board don't even break sweat even up to 4 GHz.
> It does have some features i like to have but i am not willing to spend the extra 100 for it to be honest. Guess i have to wait for the next gen x470 board and see what they have to offer.
> 
> 
> I run my sticks at 3466 MHz CL14 overnight stable @ 1.415v. Sadly my CPU needs a lot of voltage in order to stabilize 3.950 GHz with the newer BIOS's..
> lol yea indeed man.


For me PWM issues. So fans could be stuck at x% or have full crapout. Voltages as stated before by The Stilt are inaccurate anyhow, I use the average figure for the ones from Super IO chip and then use the SVI2 TFN ones. For example in below screenie I'm using 1.375V DRAM and see how min/max is swinging, same with VDDSOC, but the averages are very close to actual set.

3466MHz C14 is sweet gain  .



hurricane28 said:


> Anyway, did anyone in here test the new 3502 BIOS yet? If so, how are the findings?
> 
> Thnx.


I went 3502 yesterday, no issues so far, BGSA option is missing, but this UEFI is setting it correctly for my single rank 1DPC setup (see recent past posted screenies). P95 has reached ~5hrs PASS now.


----------



## residentour

Both 3501 and 3502 cause crash to desktop for "NBA 2K18" game. If HPET is disabled game crashes to desktop without any giving error on event viewer, if HPET is enabled it causes a bsod giving "memory management" error and restarts the pc. I have 4 x 8GB Gskill 3000MHZ (Hynix MFR) on default freq and timings. Reverting to any ex bios corrects the issue. There is something off on memory side for 3501 and 3502.


----------



## biohaufen

I might just have the weirdest issue ever with my referenc EVGA GTX 780 and this board...

If I only put in my 780 (first PCIe Slot) the C6H says its connected with native x4 and I get a blackscreen when the nvidia driver loads in Windows.

BUT if I also put in my R9 270 in the second slot, the GTX 780 works completly normal, being recognised by the nVidia driver and having capability for 3D workloads. (the GPU is totally fine!)

Also, if I only put in the R9 270 in the first PCIe Slot, everything works perfect.
(Thing is, I only want to use the GTX 780)

@elmor Is this a known issue? (Issue exists in 1701, 3501 and 3502)


----------



## LightningManGTS

residentour said:


> Both 3501 and 3502 cause crash to desktop for "NBA 2K18" game. If HPET is disabled game crashes to desktop without any giving error on event viewer, if HPET is enabled it causes a bsod giving "memory management" error and restarts the pc. I have 4 x 8GB Gskill 3000MHZ (Hynix MFR) on default freq and timings. Reverting to any ex bios corrects the issue. There is something off on memory side for 3501 and 3502.



if by default memory and timings you mean an xmp profile then here's a fairly good hint. hynix is by far and large not plug in play like sammy b is and requires tunning 2400/2666+. if you had success doing so running previous bios's it is probably do in a large way the tweaking done to make the memory training more compatible to hynix-m die and is more then likely borked said tweaking do to the refresh agesa version loaded into 3501 and 3502. please consult the ryzen dram calculator here for further assistance in discovering proper memory timmings to match your speeds http://www.overclock.net/t/1640919/ryzen-dram-calculator-overclocking-dram


----------



## LightningManGTS

gupsterg said:


> OMG! even paradise has it's ups and downs  .
> 
> 
> 
> For me PWM issues. So fans could be stuck at x% or have full crapout. Voltages as stated before by The Stilt are inaccurate anyhow, I use the average figure for the ones from Super IO chip and then use the SVI2 TFN ones. For example in below screenie I'm using 1.375V DRAM and see how min/max is swinging, same with VDDSOC, but the averages are very close to actual set.
> 
> 3466MHz C14 is sweet gain  .
> 
> 
> 
> I went 3502 yesterday, no issues so far, BGSA option is missing, but this UEFI is setting it correctly for my single rank 1DPC setup (see recent past posted screenies). P95 has reached ~5hrs PASS now.


bgsa has been removed by amd (not asus) for a couple of agesa version. there has been no reported nor stated drawback from it being enable and as such is toggled on by default
(I double posted on accident in one part being bad and in a second because the website having post so blown up that going back pages feels like wholly different threads after a certain point


----------



## buttmen

1usmus said:


> *There are no differences between the 3502 beta and the final version*
> 
> 
> 
> for 3466 needed 1.44
> 
> but now i tested CLDO 715 and my memory began to require less voltage. The fast preset never worked for me at 1.355 volts, only on 1.365
> 3333 from 1.395 -> 1.385
> 3400 from 1.44 -> 1.415
> 
> current settings
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [2018/01/30 22:51:12]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [39.00]
> Performance Bias [CB15]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Auto]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
> CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
> - CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.19375]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.02500]
> DRAM Voltage [1.35500]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> 
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [2]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
> 
> data drive strength [Auto]
> DQS drive strength [60 ohms]
> processor on-die termination [Auto]
> CKE setup time [Auto]
> CKE fine delay [Auto]
> CS/ODT setup time [Auto]
> CS/ODT fine delay [Auto]
> address/command setup time [Auto]
> address/command fine delay [Auto]
> 
> Trc [42]
> TrrdS [4]
> TrrdL [6]
> Tfaw [16]
> TwtrS [4]
> TwtrL [12]
> Twr [12]
> Trcpage [Auto]
> TrdrdScl [2]
> TwrwrScl [2]
> Trfc [256]
> Trfc2 [190]
> Trfc4 [117]
> Tcwl [14]
> Trtp [8]
> Trdwr [7]
> Twrrd [3]
> TwrwrSc [1]
> TwrwrSd [7]
> TwrwrDd [7]
> TrdrdSc [1]
> TrdrdSd [5]
> TrdrdDd [5]
> Tcke [1]
> ProcODT [60 ohm]
> Cmd2T [2T]
> Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [RZQ/7]
> RttWr [RZQ/3]
> RttPark [RZQ/1]
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [0]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [0]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [0]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [0.90000]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [0.90000]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [63]
> DRAM R2 Tune [63]
> DRAM R3 Tune [63]
> DRAM R4 Tune [63]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [50]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Auto]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CLDO VDDP voltage [715]
> 
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
> CPU Current Capability [130%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> CPU Voltage Frequency [300]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
> Manual Adjustment [Ultra Fast]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [120%]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
> Manual Adjustment [Regular]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Optimized]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.35500]
> 
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Auto]
> PSTATE Adjustment [PState 0]
> PPC Adjustment [PState 0]
> NX Mode [Disabled]
> SVM Mode [Disabled]
> CPB Mode [Enabled]
> C6 Mode [Enabled]


1usmus whats the reason to have PLL reference voltage [50], it made my CPU very hot at idle 60+ degrees?


----------



## gupsterg

R7 1800X (CPU stock)
C6H UEFI 3502
F4-3200C14D-16GTZ set to 3333MHz Fast

Passed HCI v6.0 ~9hrs on VDIMM 1.385V, ~8hrs on VDIMM 1.375V, both cases SOC 1V. Passed 15hrs+ of P95 v29.4B5 (Custom 8K 4096K 12000MB), attached is a txt showing it takes ~15hrs before FFT 320K is repeated. Moving to Y-Cruncher next.


----------



## hurricane28

gupsterg said:


> OMG! even paradise has it's ups and downs  .
> 
> 
> 
> For me PWM issues. So fans could be stuck at x% or have full crapout. Voltages as stated before by The Stilt are inaccurate anyhow, I use the average figure for the ones from Super IO chip and then use the SVI2 TFN ones. For example in below screenie I'm using 1.375V DRAM and see how min/max is swinging, same with VDDSOC, but the averages are very close to actual set.
> 
> 3466MHz C14 is sweet gain  .
> 
> 
> 
> I went 3502 yesterday, no issues so far, BGSA option is missing, but this UEFI is setting it correctly for my single rank 1DPC setup (see recent past posted screenies). P95 has reached ~5hrs PASS now.


So you are having the same issues like me when this error occurs. I've been told that SVI2 voltages in hardwareinfo64 are pretty accurate so i always look at them and forget the crappy IT sensor voltages and temps, it can't even read my 12v PSU rail correctly lol. 

Yeah, i am pretty happy with my RAM settings now, i'm done tinkering with it because it can take up all week to get it back to stable again.. I can run 3600 MHz if i want to but 3466 MHz VLL is the sweet spot due to the low timings. I only wish i had more CPU head room but at 3.950 GHz i can't really complain with my vanilla 1600, only 1600x variants clock higher as far as i have seen. 


BGSA is missing since BIOS 3008 if i remember correctly, no biggy as it needs to be disabled anyway when overclocking. So for you this new 3502 BIOS is working better than 3501? What type of RAM do you have again? As i can't see your rig anymore.


----------



## soulhouss

Hello everybody,

Can somebody test "Restore on AC Power Loss" in BIOS version 3502? It doesnt work with BIOS version 3008.

Thank you.


----------



## Rizen1700

Just recovered my account from sleep since site update.
I'm on 1701, no issues on this BIOS to date. 
Shall I upgrade to 3502?


----------



## gupsterg

hurricane28 said:


> So you are having the same issues like me when this error occurs.


On C6H yes and no.

I had issue back in March 17. Mumak fixed HWINFO back then and all has been well from that period until I stopped using board in Sep 17. So far since reusing board I have not encountered issue. I have stated before recently to avoid using multiple apps to access Super IO chip, perhaps that has "saved me" IDK. I have no monitoring tool load at OS startup, which I read in your recent post you do.

Very early on, we're talking March 17, the SMU FW of CPU had an issue, where if we opened HWINFO prior to ~90 seconds elapsing after OS load, we'd have stuck sensors. Only way to resolve at the time was to close and open HWINFO again or just wait 90 seconds after OS loading to open HWINFO.

Later with a newer UEFI containing a SMU FW update this issue got solved. In that you could open HWINFO prior to ~90 second elapsing. But I still could observe some sensors seeming to be stuck for a little bit and then unsticking on their own without intervention from user. Due to this I still do not open HWINFO until 90 seconds have elapsed. I basically let the rig "settle" after loading. Perhaps that saves me from issues, IDK.

Perhaps set HWINFO to load with delayed startup, you can use OS task scheduler to do that IIRC.



hurricane28 said:


> I've been told that SVI2 voltages in hardwareinfo64 are pretty accurate so i always look at them and forget the crappy IT sensor voltages and temps, it can't even read my 12v PSU rail correctly lol.


I don't regard the ITE sensor reads "crappy" but as shown in marked screenie recently you need to use the averages and this is down to how the granularity of the sensor has been borked by ASUS implementation, which The Stilt has explained at least 3 times, I have countless times, I have also noted other members explaining this to others and pointing to the information in the OP of my thread.



hurricane28 said:


> Yeah, i am pretty happy with my RAM settings now, i'm done tinkering with it because it can take up all week to get it back to stable again.. I can run 3600 MHz if i want to but 3466 MHz VLL is the sweet spot due to the low timings. I only wish i had more CPU head room but at 3.950 GHz i can't really complain with my vanilla 1600, only 1600x variants clock higher as far as i have seen.


Sweet  . In the past 3600MHz I have only had bench stable, 3500MHz with too slow timings was HCI/GSAT stable. 3466MHz/3333MHz The Stilt setups have been sweetest for me and I like 3333MHz Fast more as usually I need relatively low SOC/VDIMM and don't lose performance vs 3466MHz.



hurricane28 said:


> BGSA is missing since BIOS 3008 if i remember correctly, no biggy as it needs to be disabled anyway when overclocking. So for you this new 3502 BIOS is working better than 3501? What type of RAM do you have again? As i can't see your rig anymore.


I think you have wrong info in your mind. BGSA (BankGroupSwapAlt) does not need to be disabled when you OC. Info is in OP of my thread and it's validity has not changed for sure.


----------



## GirthWormJim

My account was perma-banned when I tried to recover after the update. I have a question that hopefully someone has seen or something similar:

When I boot into BIOS, it states EC1 Version is MBEC-AM4-9854. I'm on BIOS 1701 atm, but I got the same reading when using 3502. When I look at a screenshot of gupsterg's BIOS, his states MBEC-AM4-0312 and he's on 3502. I flashed BIOS 0003 to help with cold boots when it was released, that's the only thing I can think of that would cause this. I went to 0083>1403>1701>3502>1701 over the course of owning this board. I attached a screenshot of my BIOS to show what I'm talking about.


----------



## GirthWormJim

My account was perma-banned when I tried to recover after the update. I have a question that hopefully someone has seen or something similar:

When I boot into BIOS, it states EC1 Version is MBEC-AM4-9854. I'm on BIOS 1701 atm, but I got the same reading when using 3502. When I look at a screenshot of gupsterg's BIOS, his states MBEC-AM4-0312 and he's on 3502. I flashed BIOS 0003 to help with cold boots when it was released, that's the only thing I can think of that would cause this. I went to 0083>1403>1701>3502>1701 over the course of owning this board. I attached a screenshot of my BIOS to show what I'm talking about.


----------



## gupsterg

GirthWormJim said:


> My account was perma-banned when I tried to recover after the update. I have a question that hopefully someone has seen or something similar:
> 
> When I boot into BIOS, it states EC1 Version is MBEC-AM4-9854. I'm on BIOS 1701 atm, but I got the same reading when using 3502. When I look at a screenshot of gupsterg's BIOS, his states MBEC-AM4-0312 and he's on 3502. I flashed BIOS 0003 to help with cold boots when it was released, that's the only thing I can think of that would cause this. I went to 0083>1403>1701>3502>1701 over the course of owning this board. I attached a screenshot of my BIOS to show what I'm talking about.


It seems you did not undo the changes from UEFI 0003.

UEFI 0003 had an EC FW modification. Board would post at 90MHz BCLK and later what you have set it to/[Auto](100MHz) to resolve cold boot issue. This potential fix IMO was perhaps counterproductive, as I think someone depending on RAM MHz target/HW samples used enter a memory hole. 

All UEFI between 0902 and to date do not make any changes to ASUS EC, as it could lead to bricking, only 2 UEFI allow it, UEFI 0003 and 0096. 0096 reverts EC back to normal operation and has MBEC-AM4-0312.


----------



## R71800XSS

Now, I installed BIOS 3502 (it works fine, idem to 3501), but any Pendrive I have (4) works and I can´t to save profiles (neither F2 neither CRTL-F2 do nothing).

Does anyone here know or @elmor what happens?

Thanks.


----------



## hurricane28

gupsterg said:


> On C6H yes and no.
> 
> I had issue back in March 17. Mumak fixed HWINFO back then and all has been well from that period until I stopped using board in Sep 17. So far since reusing board I have not encountered issue. I have stated before recently to avoid using multiple apps to access Super IO chip, perhaps that has "saved me" IDK. I have no monitoring tool load at OS startup, which I read in your recent post you do.
> 
> Very early on, we're talking March 17, the SMU FW of CPU had an issue, where if we opened HWINFO prior to ~90 seconds elapsing after OS load, we'd have stuck sensors. Only way to resolve at the time was to close and open HWINFO again or just wait 90 seconds after OS loading to open HWINFO.
> 
> Later with a newer UEFI containing a SMU FW update this issue got solved. In that you could open HWINFO prior to ~90 second elapsing. But I still could observe some sensors seeming to be stuck for a little bit and then unsticking on their own without intervention from user. Due to this I still do not open HWINFO until 90 seconds have elapsed. I basically let the rig "settle" after loading. Perhaps that saves me from issues, IDK.
> 
> Perhaps set HWINFO to load with delayed startup, you can use OS task scheduler to do that IIRC.
> 
> I don't regard the ITE sensor reads "crappy" but as shown in marked screenie recently you need to use the averages and this is down to how the granularity of the sensor has been borked by ASUS implementation, which The Stilt has explained at least 3 times, I have countless times, I have also noted other members explaining this to others and pointing to the information in the OP of my thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet  . In the past 3600MHz I have only had bench stable, 3500MHz with too slow timings was HCI/GSAT stable. 3466MHz/3333MHz The Stilt setups have been sweetest for me and I like 3333MHz Fast more as usually I need relatively low SOC/VDIMM and don't lose performance vs 3466MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have wrong info in your mind. BGSA (BankGroupSwapAlt) does not need to be disabled when you OC. Info is in OP of my thread and it's validity has not changed for sure.


Yeah, Mumak solved some sensor issues for sure in hardwareinfo64, its the best monitor software i am aware of. I have no issues anymore since i pulled the battery out of the motherboard and let it sit for 5-10 minutes and restart the system again. The last time was 2 days ago when the fans start to ramp up again during Realbench but after a restart everything works fine again fortunately. 

I understand, what i try to say is that the readings are not accurate on this sensor and has nothing to do with the sensor itself The Stilt said and its the borked implementation of Asus that is causing issues. Its not only hardwareinfo64 or Aida64 that can cause issues but also Asus Aura and Alsuite 3 can cause erratic behavior of this sensor. This problem also dated back to my FX era and has never been fixed, also with ITE sensor. I mean, does Asus actually test this? If this problem occurred since the FX era and didn't fix this, its because they can't or simply don't care to fix it. If they can't, why did they went with the same ITE sensor knowing they have no idea how to implement it in the first place? MSI and Gigabyte doesn't have this problem and as far as i know my Gigabyte 990FX Gaming used the same ITE sensor as on the Sabertooth R3.0. 


Yeah, pretty sweet indeed. Very happy with my RAM and CPU IMC. I coul't only bench too at 3600 MHz and it was little stable in Memtest86 but i returned to 3466 MHz VLL because i got better results. 
You are right, its BGS that needs to be disabled, BGS Alt needs to be enabled for best results. Its also recommended by Mus1Mus calculator program.


----------



## gupsterg

Could well be some boards/setups/usage cases exhibit this fan issue more, dunno .

I just touched ~6.5hrs Y-Cruncher, prior rig has done ~15hrs+ P95, 2 lots of HCI 9 & 8 hrs. That's ~39hrs and no PWM issues, I have done 2 or 3 reposts just to day grab UEFI screenie dumps, save settings, etc, otherwise rig has had no real downtime since building recently. I'm gonna probably wrap up Y-Cruncher in 1.5hrs and do some RealBench.


----------



## st0neh

I had to RMA my first X370 Strix and the replacement has pretty significant differences in sensor readings compared to the old one, I wouldn't be surprised if it was a calibration issue.


----------



## XEKong

Am I missing anything staying on BIOS 1602 instead of updating?


----------



## hurricane28

gupsterg said:


> Could well be some boards/setups/usage cases exhibit this fan issue more, dunno .
> 
> I just touched ~6.5hrs Y-Cruncher, prior rig has done ~15hrs+ P95, 2 lots of HCI 9 & 8 hrs. That's ~39hrs and no PWM issues, I have done 2 or 3 reposts just to day grab UEFI screenie dumps, save settings, etc, otherwise rig has had no real downtime since building recently. I'm gonna probably wrap up Y-Cruncher in 1.5hrs and do some RealBench.


Yeah, maybe. If i remember correctly The Stilt told me that it can occur on any system under the right conditions. If this is the case, your advice on not running more than one monitor software at a time is good. I only use hardwareinfo64 and have no issues anymore. But i think when i open Aida64 all things go south in pretty short order even when i close hardwareinfo64 first before i open Aida64. Maybe its different when i restart and don't run hardwareinfo64 first and only open Aida64. 

You do some extended stress testing i see. I only run Memtest86 overnight and run Realbench for one hour and if it passes both i consider my system stable, never failed me. Sometimes i throw an hour of OCCT with AVX enabled but it usually pass that too when it passes Realbench. I stopped using IBT AVX though, its utterly useless and it crashes randomly even on stable system.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Finally my account is back!


----------



## gupsterg

st0neh said:


> I had to RMA my first X370 Strix and the replacement has pretty significant differences in sensor readings compared to the old one, I wouldn't be surprised if it was a calibration issue.


Dunno  .



XEKong said:


> Am I missing anything staying on BIOS 1602 instead of updating?


Last latest UEFI I had used on this board prior to reusing it now, was 1501, released ~end of July 17. Only a few differing options have appeared, I haven't needed them yet. The board is [Auto] setting BGSA correctly for my RAM kit now on 3502, which means one less setting to set as needed for me. I recall while back when these later UEFI got released a member noted that changing CPU ratio on Extreme Tweaker was like doing a PState OC. So I guess this is something I would use and is quick/easier to a degree. Gotta check if the "Sleep" bug that used to undo the temperature correction has been resolved. There's probably some bug fixes and some new ones. So I guess depends if your feeling adventurous  .



hurricane28 said:


> Yeah, maybe. If i remember correctly The Stilt told me that it can occur on any system under the right conditions. If this is the case, your advice on not running more than one monitor software at a time is good. I only use hardwareinfo64 and have no issues anymore. But i think when i open Aida64 all things go south in pretty short order even when i close hardwareinfo64 first before i open Aida64. Maybe its different when i restart and don't run hardwareinfo64 first and only open Aida64.
> 
> You do some extended stress testing i see. I only run Memtest86 overnight and run Realbench for one hour and if it passes both i consider my system stable, never failed me. Sometimes i throw an hour of OCCT with AVX enabled but it usually pass that too when it passes Realbench. I stopped using IBT AVX though, its utterly useless and it crashes randomly even on stable system.


HWINFO gets my vote for sure  .

Recently on TR/ZE I found as I did on Ryzen/C6H early ownership, that you can get lengthy pass on a post, then on another post, profile maybe out of wack. So I always go for a shorter rinse & repeat runs as well. I guess stability testing is something we all have our own needs and determination levels  , so it's all good as long as ultimately "you" are happy  .

I always think in my mind is stable truly stable? I'm basically stable until something comes along and uses the PC in a way like nothing else did. We have all see it, we could run x program for x length, we then run y program for y length and hit a glitch. We basically eat up the slack that maybe there, so is it any surprise we may encounter an issue in another use that we did not test?


----------



## hurricane28

gupsterg said:


> Dunno  .
> 
> 
> 
> Last latest UEFI I had used on this board prior to reusing it now, was 1501, released ~end of July 17. Only a few differing options have appeared, I haven't needed them yet. The board is [Auto] setting BGSA correctly for my RAM kit now on 3502, which means one less setting to set as needed for me. I recall while back when these later UEFI got released a member noted that changing CPU ratio on Extreme Tweaker was like doing a PState OC. So I guess this is something I would use and is quick/easier to a degree. Gotta check if the "Sleep" bug that used to undo the temperature correction has been resolved. There's probably some bug fixes and some new ones. So I guess depends if your feeling adventurous  .
> 
> 
> 
> HWINFO gets my vote for sure  .
> 
> Recently on TR/ZE I found as I did on Ryzen/C6H early ownership, that you can get lengthy pass on a post, then on another post, profile maybe out of wack. So I always go for a shorter rinse & repeat runs as well. I guess stability testing is something we all have our own needs and determination levels  , so it's all good as long as ultimately "you" are happy  .
> 
> I always think in my mind is stable truly stable? I'm basically stable until something comes along and uses the PC in a way like nothing else did. We have all see it, we could run x program for x length, we then run y program for y length and hit a glitch. We basically eat up the slack that maybe there, so is it any surprise we may encounter an issue in another use that we did not test?



Yeah, i like it very very much and the support is simply outstanding! If you have a problem just report to Mumak and he solves it ASAP. Maybe if Asus would hire him more problems were solved much faster lol. 

My board is for the rest pretty stable. No weird or lengthy posts or profile out of wack. My only "problem" is that this CPU won't clock at 4 GHz and i need more vcore than previous BIOS's. 

Yes, which is why i love Realbench over other programs because it uses real life stress instead of synthetic benchmarks or programs. This is the reason it has never failed me unlike IBT AVX, Prime95. 
My best bet is to first make the RAM stable and if that is stable i test the CPU like i mentioned. I really don't understand why i need more voltage in this 3501 BIOS as on 1701 with the same clocks.. Elmor also couldn't figure it out so i am starting to think that my CPU degraded a little? Seems highly unlikely though but could it be possible? 

I agree on the stable part. Stability is really in the eye of the beholder imo. I always say that you simply lose 100% stability the moment you start overclocking because like you said, one day you encounter an piece of software or MS changes something which can cause instability.


----------



## st0neh

I've always preferred extensive long duration stability testing. Not least because then if something does crash I can be pretty damn sure it's not my overclock causing it and that's one less thing I now need to troubleshoot.


----------



## gupsterg

hurricane28 said:


> Yes, which is why i love Realbench over other programs because it uses real life stress instead of synthetic benchmarks or programs. This is the reason it has never failed me unlike IBT AVX, Prime95.


Is Realbench real life? what is synthetic benchmark?

Synthetic to me in this context simply put is something that repeats itself, which Realbench does.

Real life is when say I've left steam downloading a game in the background, some other programs doing something (perhaps encoding, zipping, etc), then I've fired up origin to play an online multiplayer game where no one is doing the same thing. Another example I could be encoding a home movie to x file type, surfing web on and off and perhaps having an office type app open.

I've had a profile in the past cave on C6H at low loads/idle even after lengthy testing. So I do believe in multi-situation testing.


----------



## XEKong

gupsterg said:


> Dunno  .
> 
> 
> 
> Last latest UEFI I had used on this board prior to reusing it now, was 1501, released ~end of July 17. Only a few differing options have appeared, I haven't needed them yet. The board is [Auto] setting BGSA correctly for my RAM kit now on 3502, which means one less setting to set as needed for me. I recall while back when these later UEFI got released a member noted that changing CPU ratio on Extreme Tweaker was like doing a PState OC. So I guess this is something I would use and is quick/easier to a degree. Gotta check if the "Sleep" bug that used to undo the temperature correction has been resolved. There's probably some bug fixes and some new ones. So I guess depends if your feeling adventurous  .


Did the upgrade to 3502. I'm trying to remember all the little tweaks I did over time to get them back in place. This bios seems to boot smoother looking at the QLED. So far knock on wood, no cold boot or F9 boot errors. I think I will continue to skip sleep and just shut down at night. It's not worth the hassles with nothing but SSD's in the system. So far so good. Give it a week and then we will see.


----------



## Propetya

HI 

In the new bios still left temp.fluctuates? (just idle) under load work normal.
Is a solution expected in the future? or something?!


----------



## gupsterg

XEKong said:


> Did the upgrade to 3502. I'm trying to remember all the little tweaks I did over time to get them back in place. This bios seems to boot smoother looking at the QLED. So far knock on wood, no cold boot or F9 boot errors. I think I will continue to skip sleep and just shut down at night. It's not worth the hassles with nothing but SSD's in the system. So far so good. Give it a week and then we will see.


Sweet  .



Propetya said:


> In the new bios still left temp.fluctuates? (just idle) under load work normal.


Yes, use fan smoothing in UEFI.



Propetya said:


> Is a solution expected in the future? or something?!


I doubt it. The die has 20 temp sensors, so tCTL is rotating/highest value, so it will bounce up at times. Using the fan smoothing and say a wider temp range for min/med temp keeps fans from varying by great deal at low loads for me.

*** edit ***

The bug where after resuming from sleep put CPU temp out of wack seems fixed on 3502.


----------



## The Sandman

R71800XSS said:


> Now, I installed BIOS 3502 (it works fine, idem to 3501), but any Pendrive I have (4) works and I can´t to save profiles (neither F2 neither CRTL-F2 do nothing).
> 
> Does anyone here know or @elmor what happens?
> 
> Thanks.


In case you're not aware you do have to name the file before saving to a flash drive. Not sure I understand the question.


----------



## hurricane28

gupsterg said:


> Is Realbench real life? what is synthetic benchmark?
> 
> Synthetic to me in this context simply put is something that repeats itself, which Realbench does.
> 
> Real life is when say I've left steam downloading a game in the background, some other programs doing something (perhaps encoding, zipping, etc), then I've fired up origin to play an online multiplayer game where no one is doing the same thing. Another example I could be encoding a home movie to x file type, surfing web on and off and perhaps having an office type app open.
> 
> I've had a profile in the past cave on C6H at low loads/idle even after lengthy testing. So I do believe in multi-situation testing.


Well yeah. Relbench stresses the whole system unlike IBT AVX, Prime95 etc. It uses scenario's you will expose your system to in real life usages. I can't imagine an real life scenario that puts the same load to the system as IBT AVX or OCCT. This is the reason i see crashes when i am IBT AVX "stable" but crash at playing DOOM for an example, this never happened to me with Realbench. 

Okey, its synthetic too but imo more realistic synthetic stress test tool if that makes sense. Like i said before. I first test with Memtest86 to be certain that my RAM is stable on an overnight session, than i use IBT AVX for 10 runs just for the fun of it but most of the time it crashes on me on the 5th run for some reason.. The numbers and scores are pretty good and similar but it still crashes. When i run it 5 min later or with system restart, it runs fine.. This is the only program that is causing this behavior for me. 

If RAM is stable and it passes 5 runs of IBT AVX at very high, i fire up Realbench for an hour and if it passes i consider myself stable. But yeah, testing stability on only one program is not advised. OCCT is a good program too.


----------



## R71800XSS

The Sandman said:


> In case you're not aware you do have to name the file before saving to a flash drive. Not sure I understand the question.


Thanks, that was. what nonsense  the normal thing is to put the name when saving, not before ...


----------



## R71800XSS

double post deleted.


----------



## gupsterg

hurricane28 said:


> Well yeah. Relbench stresses the whole system unlike IBT AVX, Prime95 etc. It uses scenario's you will expose your system to in real life usages. I can't imagine an real life scenario that puts the same load to the system as IBT AVX or OCCT. This is the reason i see crashes when i am IBT AVX "stable" but crash at playing DOOM for an example, this never happened to me with Realbench.


Personally I have seen a profile pass RealBench, but fail on gaming, P95, etc. As I said before we all got our own methods  .

So last night I felt the need to flirt with some OC'ing . Seems this newer R7 1800X is a better sample than past R7 1700/1800X I have owned. Needs ~1.275V VID for 3.8GHz.

1st screenie below is quick fire 16min Y-Cruncher at 3.7GHz, 2nd 3.85GHz fail at same VID, 3rd passes 3.8GHz at same VID for ~1hr, now doing RealBench.

Observations on UEFI development/coming back after a while to C6H:-

i) So far not had a cold boot issue, rig was off all last night, even several restarts all good. Same board/RAM as before and I used to have cold boot issue.

ii) Resuming from sleep on X CPU does not lose the temp offset.

iii) BGSA is being correctly set for 1DPC SS SR, plan to try 2DPC SS SR and see what happens.

iv) OC'ing via Extreme Tweaker page is same as AMD CBS PState OC used to be on older FW. This is nice for fresh users IMO.

So far liking UEFI progression .


----------



## hurricane28

gupsterg said:


> Personally I have seen a profile pass RealBench, but fail on gaming, P95, etc. As I said before we all got our own methods  .
> 
> So last night I felt the need to flirt with some OC'ing . Seems this newer R7 1800X is a better sample than past R7 1700/1800X I have owned. Needs ~1.275V VID for 3.8GHz.
> 
> 1st screenie below is quick fire 16min Y-Cruncher at 3.7GHz, 2nd 3.85GHz fail at same VID, 3rd passes 3.8GHz at same VID for ~1hr, now doing RealBench.
> 
> Observations on UEFI development/coming back after a while to C6H:-
> 
> i) So far not had a cold boot issue, rig was off all last night, even several restarts all good. Same board/RAM as before and I used to have cold boot issue.
> 
> ii) Resuming from sleep on X CPU does not lose the temp offset.
> 
> iii) BGSA is being correctly set for 1DPC SS SR, plan to try 2DPC SS SR and see what happens.
> 
> iv) OC'ing via Extreme Tweaker page is same as AMD CBS PState OC used to be on older FW. This is nice for fresh users IMO.
> 
> So far liking UEFI progression .


Yeah, i guess we can debate about this topic until the cows come home lol. 


Nice chip you got there mate, why not trying to reach 4 GHz instead?  Can you also upper your RAM speed as well? Using the Mus1Mus calculator i am able to stabilize 3466 MHz CL14. I tried 3733 MHz but the system won't even boot. Don't know if its CPU, board or my memory not capable of running it. 

Yeah, they made a lot of tweaks and improvements on this platform. I have no issues with booting or anything really. I only wish i had more OC headroom but unfortunately there is no BIOS that can fix silicon limitations. 
Boot times are also pretty quick although it can always be faster lol.


----------



## gupsterg

hurricane28 said:


> Yeah, i guess we can debate about this topic until the cows come home lol.


Indeed  .



hurricane28 said:


> Nice chip you got there mate, why not trying to reach 4 GHz instead?  Can you also upper your RAM speed as well? Using the Mus1Mus calculator i am able to stabilize 3466 MHz CL14. I tried 3733 MHz but the system won't even boot. Don't know if its CPU, board or my memory not capable of running it.


Just stretching her legs before aiming for higher  . It's nice to see where they all settle for xyzGhz for VID set. This one is somewhere around 0.05V to 0.1V lower VID requirement for 3.8GHz. I've let it use the 1.35V that would occur on an X CPU in OC mode and used a negative offset to kerb it down. So VID in screenies is higher, SVI2 TFN is correct.

His calc didn't perform well for me on TR/ZE, will have a play later on Ryzen/C6H  . I stated before why I like 3333 Fast, I consider it optimal on performance/VDIMM/SOC, etc, etc.




hurricane28 said:


> Yeah, they made a lot of tweaks and improvements on this platform. I have no issues with booting or anything really. I only wish i had more OC headroom but unfortunately there is no BIOS that can fix silicon limitations.
> Boot times are also pretty quick although it can always be faster lol.


Agree OC is more of a silicon sample limit than board/UEFI.


----------



## Anty

hurricane28 said:


> .....Using the *Mus1Mus *calculator ....


Wut


----------



## BUFUMAN

LOL

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gupsterg

3.9GHz with -56mV offset, so ~1.294V VID passed 3hrs Y-Crunching. All 3 of the R7 1700 I've had never cracked 3.9GHz with what was my limit for VID, ~1.4V. IIRC R7 1800X I had prior to this also need more VID for a pass at 3.9GHz, will have to check records. I've now gone to -43mV, so ~1.306V, for a rerun of testing; which I think could make this profile a "go'er".

R7 1800X UA 1737 SUS
ASUS C6H UEFI 3502
F4-3200C14D-16GTZ

Nice SOC of 1V and VDIMM 1.375V, 3333MHz Fast The Stilt preset.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

gupsterg said:


> 3.9GHz with -56mV offset, so ~1.294V VID passed 3hrs Y-Crunching. All 3 of the R7 1700 I've had never cracked 3.9GHz with what was my limit for VID, ~1.4V. IIRC R7 1800X I had prior to this also need more VID for a pass at 3.9GHz, will have to check records. I've now gone to -43mV, so ~1.306V, for a rerun of testing; which I think could make this profile a "go'er".
> 
> R7 1800X UA 1737 SUS
> ASUS C6H UEFI 3502
> F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
> 
> Nice SOC of 1V and VDIMM 1.375V, 3333MHz Fast The Stilt preset.


My ZEN K17 is March Edition (Pre-Order)

3.8Ghz -> 1.2xx v
3.9GHz -> 1.32x v
4.0GHz -> 1.395v

When Gaming in BF1 New Maps 
RAM at 3080MHz 16-15-15-15 36 52 1T need 1.46v at CLDO_VDDP 855 and SOC at 1.15v


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

BIOS is 1403


----------



## bill1971

I flashed the latest bios, Temps of cpu is OK? Or i must disable sense Mi?


----------



## mito1172

bill1971 said:


> I flashed the latest bios, Temps of cpu is OK? Or i must disable sense Mi?


sense Mi 'is enabled. my heat is right


----------



## bill1971

mito1172 said:


> sense Mi 'is enabled. my heat is right


no way temps are very low if its enabled,did you mean auto?


----------



## gupsterg

Liking latest R7 1800S for sure  .



bill1971 said:


> I flashed the latest bios, Temps of cpu is OK? Or i must disable sense Mi?


Several months ago Sense MI [Auto] defaults to [Disabled]. I like to set as disabled manually.


----------



## mito1172

bill1971 said:


> no way temps are very low if its enabled,did you mean auto?


not auto. enabled


----------



## east river

With the latest BIOS my 3.85GHz OC shows up as 4.34GHz in Task Manager. Other hardware monitoring tools identify my frequency correctly.
But that's the only issue I've faced until now, otherwise it seems like a better BIOS. I've also seemed to notice much faster boot up times but I can't say for sure.


----------



## gupsterg

@Anty

Where did your segfault RMA CPU settle? 3.9GHz @ ~1.306V seems sound with mine.



AiiGee said:


> With the latest BIOS my 3.85GHz OC shows up as 4.34GHz in Task Manager. Other hardware monitoring tools identify my frequency correctly.
> But that's the only issue I've faced until now, otherwise it seems like a better BIOS. I've also seemed to notice much faster boot up times but I can't say for sure.


It maybe an OS issue, I have read other Ryzen owners with differing motherboard having issue.


----------



## Anty

Hey, I didn't test lowest voltage to be honest  
4.0 works fine with 1.35 - it is even enough to pass AIDA cache & mem bench at 4.15, I forgot if it passed CB15 at this speed or was it 4.1


----------



## hurricane28

gupsterg said:


> Liking latest R7 1800S for sure  .
> 
> 
> 
> Several months ago Sense MI [Auto] defaults to [Disabled]. I like to set as disabled manually.


Yeah, The Stilt recommends to disable it and put it to 272 at all times. That's what i did and i never looked back. 

Speaking of BIOS. I do have a problem with it which i never encountered before. I was cleaning my PC yesterday and put the PC off manually but when i tried to boot it i got cold boot problems.. First post shuts down my PC and restarts and second post wouldn't even boot and it post in save mode. 

Never had this issue before but than again, i never put my PC down manually either. You think this new 3502 BIOS can fix this?


----------



## hurricane28

gupsterg said:


> @Anty
> 
> Where did your segfault RMA CPU settle? 3.9GHz @ ~1.306V seems sound with mine.
> 
> 
> 
> It maybe an OS issue, I have read other Ryzen owners with differing motherboard having issue.


Yeah, i am running 3.950 GHz and shows up as 4.8 GHz in Taskmanager lol. I get the same in hardwareinfo64 and CPU-Z when i set overclock tuner to default, i think its AMD issue to be honest as this was present with the latest AGESA update.


----------



## gupsterg

@hurricane28

When PSU has wall power removed mobo can do minimum 2 posts to set itself up. The higher you are OC'd and/or settings are not fully correct you could encounter memory training fail.


----------



## hurricane28

gupsterg said:


> @hurricane28
> 
> When PSU has wall power removed mobo can do minimum 2 posts to set itself up. The higher you are OC'd and/or settings are not fully correct you could encounter memory training fail.


I didn't remove the PSU from the wall, i just powered down my PC in order to remove the cooler. Memory is 100% stable, let it run overnight Memtest86. CPU also is stable.


----------



## Amir007

AiiGee said:


> With the latest BIOS my 3.85GHz OC shows up as 4.34GHz in Task Manager. Other hardware monitoring tools identify my frequency correctly.
> But that's the only issue I've faced until now, otherwise it seems like a better BIOS. I've also seemed to notice much faster boot up times but I can't say for sure.


Not an OS issue. Asus already confirmed they are working on a fix...Initially it was reported that it was resolved in 3002 but then they confirmed it was NOT. Back to the drawing board!!!

Furthermore, this issue is present only if you are overclocking, otherwise if everything is set to stock/default in bios you will not get this. In my case, when/if i only mess with the Multiplier in Bios, not only will I get this bug, but when my PC goes to sleep and rises back up the CPU performance degrades, and you will get hiccups in 3d games. This was also confirmed by Asus and are working on it. 

Otherwise, this 3002 bios is very stable. And since i use windows sleep mode all the time (I love the almost instant post) I have been running my rig Stock/Default since I moved away from 1701 bios (except for ram speed). So yeah, its the bios and not OS...you can say it's the OS I guess bcuz that's where ure seeing the issue but technically something went wrong after 1701.


----------



## DoctorLuk

Hello guys, I've found this thread via reddit a while ago. I've been using ZenStates 0.2.2 for a day or two and now the program stopped working. I've found multiple reports saying that the service fails and ZenStates reports "Error starting service" when starting the AsusZsSrv Service which is exactly what I'm experiencing.

Uninstalling, rebooting and reinstalling ZenStates is not doing the trick. BIOS hasn't been touched.

I'm on Windows 10 Pro x64 (Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.16299.192]) and can't seem to find a fix. Are there any news on this issue, yet?

Ryzen 7 1700
ASUS PRIME B350 Plus


----------



## dorbot

DoctorLuk said:


> Hello guys, I've found this thread via reddit a while ago. I've been using ZenStates 0.2.2 for a day or two and now the program stopped working. I've found multiple reports saying that the service fails and ZenStates reports "Error starting service" when starting the AsusZsSrv Service which is exactly what I'm experiencing.
> 
> Uninstalling, rebooting and reinstalling ZenStates is not doing the trick. BIOS hasn't been touched.
> 
> I'm on Windows 10 Pro x64 (Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.16299.192]) and can't seem to find a fix. Are there any news on this issue, yet?
> 
> Ryzen 7 1700
> ASUS PRIME B350 Plus


No.

This has been a problem for many months.

I'm in the same boat and periodically post a message about it in the hope that Elmor can tweak it somehow but I think hes kinda forgotten about it.

The installer does not seem to do a good job and error windows give no real insight into the problem.
The errors are not consistent, they change. Normally its "error initialising memory interface Unable to find specified file."
Which if true, should be an easy fix if it told you what file it was looking for....And where.....
Infuriating.

It was working for me on and off and I think it stopped after the 2nd Creators update.
I had some success installing to a different drive early on but now nothing I do works and I have no idea what I have to fix /remove in the registry etc.

I'm not doing clean install of windows but maybe that would work but it wont stop it failing in the future till the kinks are worked out.


----------



## st0neh

hurricane28 said:


> Yeah, i am running 3.950 GHz and shows up as 4.8 GHz in Taskmanager lol. I get the same in hardwareinfo64 and CPU-Z when i set overclock tuner to default, i think its AMD issue to be honest as this was present with the latest AGESA update.


Task Manager in 10 has always been busted for me, on Intel or AMD CPUs.


----------



## Pimpmuckl

Just flashed 3502:

- Hynix MFR based 2x16 GB dual rank 3000 CL15 Corsair RAM now works with exact DOCP settings. I pushed DRAM voltage to 1.4V and SoC to 1.05 for good measure, but might not be needed.

Going to test a bit more here for stability, but that is incredibly impressive considering where we started.


----------



## seniorfallrisk

Pimpmuckl said:


> Just flashed 3502:
> 
> - Hynix MFR based 2x16 GB dual rank 3000 CL15 Corsair RAM now works with exact DOCP settings. I pushed DRAM voltage to 1.4V and SoC to 1.05 for good measure, but might not be needed.
> 
> Going to test a bit more here for stability, but that is incredibly impressive considering where we started.


Try out Stilt timings for your ram. You'll have to search on this thread but he's got good timings, my AFR only runs at 3000 with his 3200 timings though (and it's still much faster than the auto/DOCP timings on my 3000c15 Corsair).


----------



## CeltPC

DoctorLuk said:


> Hello guys, I've found this thread via reddit a while ago. I've been using ZenStates 0.2.2 for a day or two and now the program stopped working. I've found multiple reports saying that the service fails and ZenStates reports "Error starting service" when starting the AsusZsSrv Service which is exactly what I'm experiencing.
> 
> Uninstalling, rebooting and reinstalling ZenStates is not doing the trick. BIOS hasn't been touched.
> 
> I'm on Windows 10 Pro x64 (Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.16299.192]) and can't seem to find a fix. Are there any news on this issue, yet?
> 
> Ryzen 7 1700
> ASUS PRIME B350 Plus





dorbot said:


> No.
> 
> This has been a problem for many months.
> 
> I'm in the same boat and periodically post a message about it in the hope that Elmor can tweak it somehow but I think hes kinda forgotten about it.
> 
> The installer does not seem to do a good job and error windows give no real insight into the problem.
> The errors are not consistent, they change. Normally its "error initialising memory interface Unable to find specified file."
> Which if true, should be an easy fix if it told you what file it was looking for....And where.....
> Infuriating.
> 
> It was working for me on and off and I think it stopped after the 2nd Creators update.
> I had some success installing to a different drive early on but now nothing I do works and I have no idea what I have to fix /remove in the registry etc.
> 
> I'm not doing clean install of windows but maybe that would work but it wont stop it failing in the future till the kinks are worked out.


I would suggest doing a more thorough uninstall using a program such as Revo Uninstaller, then reboot. Then re-install. I had the issue occur perhaps 6 months ago, but it has been fine since, including with all the most current Windows 10 updates.

Best of luck, I do love using ZenStates.


----------



## harrysun

@seniorfallrisk @Pimpmuckl Here we go:


The Stilt said:


> Few more timing sets.
> 
> HQ B-die - 3200MHz "Safe" 1.350V
> 
> 
> 
> UHQ B-die - 3200MHz "Fast" 1.350V
> 
> 
> 
> HQ B-die - 3333MHz "Safe" 1.350V
> 
> 
> 
> UHQ B-die - 3333MHz "Fast" 1.350V
> 
> 
> 
> HQ = e.g. 3000C14, 3200C15, 3600C16, 3600C17 rated B-die kits
> UHQ = e.g. 3200C14, 3600C15 rated B-die kits
> 
> These timings are stable on my 3600C15 kit with < 1.350V voltage (1.340V bios setting).
> In 3200MHz "Fast" example, tCL 13 would be otherwise doable (this kit is rated 13.333 CLK tCL-tRCD-tRP timings at 3200MHz) however AGESA issue affecting tCWL prevents using it at the moment.
> 
> For the best real world performance disable both BankGroupSwap and BankGroupSwapAlternative options, when using 1 DPC SR modules.


----------



## seniorfallrisk

harrysun said:


> @seniorfallrisk @Pimpmuckl Here we go:


There's actually a different post, I can't find it right now but it has Hynix MFR and AFR timings on it. I've got the pics saved, though.


----------



## dorbot

CeltPC said:


> I would suggest doing a more thorough uninstall using a program such as Revo Uninstaller, then reboot. Then re-install. I had the issue occur perhaps 6 months ago, but it has been fine since, including with all the most current Windows 10 updates.
> 
> Best of luck, I do love using ZenStates.



Could you explain how to use revo uninstaller for zenstates? Nothing shows up the list as far as zenstates goes....


----------



## TheRudster

Has there been any real news about fixing the TSC issue after sleep? 

Enabling HPET obviously fixes the issue but intriduces DPC Latency. My system is seeing 6.2ms with HPET. 

Also I noticed when trying to force the BCLK to 100 through the external clock gen, P states breaks. My system is capable of 4.1 with 64GB's of Dual Rank memory at 2933 which is great but the whole system time being off after sleep really causes issues due to how my settup is.

Still trying to decide if I want to lock my system to 4.1GHz for now or just not put my system to sleep.


----------



## zulex

Amir007 said:


> Not an OS issue. Asus already confirmed they are working on a fix...Initially it was reported that it was resolved in 3002 but then they confirmed it was NOT. Back to the drawing board!!!
> 
> Furthermore, this issue is present only if you are overclocking, otherwise if everything is set to stock/default in bios you will not get this. In my case, when/if i only mess with the Multiplier in Bios, not only will I get this bug, but when my PC goes to sleep and rises back up the CPU performance degrades, and you will get hiccups in 3d games. This was also confirmed by Asus and are working on it.
> 
> Otherwise, this 3002 bios is very stable. And since i use windows sleep mode all the time (I love the almost instant post) I have been running my rig Stock/Default since I moved away from 1701 bios (except for ram speed). So yeah, its the bios and not OS...you can say it's the OS I guess bcuz that's where ure seeing the issue but technically something went wrong after 1701.


Bios 3002?


----------



## SexySale

seniorfallrisk said:


> There's actually a different post, I can't find it right now but it has Hynix MFR and AFR timings on it. I've got the pics saved, though.


Meant this?










Or original post here http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...vi-overclocking-thread-2414.html#post26242714


----------



## 3200MHz

1usmus said:


> but now i tested CLDO 715 and my memory began to require less voltage.


Tried 715 CLDO_VDDP and DIMM voltage started fluctuating between 1.373-1.395 V (while it is explicitly set to 1.35 in BIOS). On Auto CLDO_VDDP it was stuck to 1.395 V.
Is there any rule how CLDO_VDDP affects the DIMM voltage? Want to try and make it 1.35 V @ 3200 MHz.
Your DRAM calculator recommends to have CLDO_VDDP = 700 or 425 or 866.


----------



## kaseki

3200MHz said:


> Tried 715 CLDO_VDDP and DIMM voltage started fluctuating between 1.373-1.395 V (while it is explicitly set to 1.35 in BIOS). On Auto CLDO_VDDP it was stuck to 1.395 V.
> Is there any rule how CLDO_VDDP affects the DIMM voltage? Want to try and make it 1.35 V @ 3200 MHz.
> Your DRAM calculator recommends to have CLDO_VDDP = 700 or 425 or 866.


In my experience, CLDO_VDDP, in concert with Proc_ODT, moves "memory hole" frequencies. The idea is to adjust them so that the frequency one is trying to run the memory at isn't in a hole. CLDO_VDDP should not be considered a means of tweaking VDIMM, which has its own control.

Also, it seems that no matter how many times it is discussed here the fact that voltage measurement is quantized to get from the analog world to the digital world is forgotten or ignored. And the quantization on the C6H is relatively crude (8-bit), so fluctuating voltage readings should be expected. Unless one measures the actual voltage at the pins of each DIMM with a high resolution DVM the actual exact (cough) voltage is not knowable.


----------



## usoldier

Whats the recommended procedure to update bios atm , iam on 1701 since it came out wanted to try lastest one. Thanks


----------



## seniorfallrisk

SexySale said:


> Meant this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or original post here http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...vi-overclocking-thread-2414.html#post26242714


Yes! Oh, you beautiful anon. Thanks for finding it


----------



## SexySale

seniorfallrisk said:


> Yes! Oh, you beautiful anon. Thanks for finding it


Np  Glad to help. 
I advise you to look at that link I share beneath that image.


----------



## hurricane28

Hi guys, I flashed BIOS 3502 yesterday and running stock settings now. It appears that my CPU is stuck at 3.4 GHz and it doesn't ramp up under load at all... Only when i start my system it gets to 3.7 GHz but not in Cinebench, not in any stress test program i used.. EVERYTHING is at stock so it should just ramp up. Am i missing something?


----------



## seniorfallrisk

SexySale said:


> Np  Glad to help.
> I advise you to look at that link I share beneath that image.


Funny thing is, I've got those images saved but I wanted to share them with someone else who just built their first Ryzen rig/trying their luck at some tweaks. Sadly, my AFR has a hard limit at 3000c14 it seems, but I can't complain since they're 3000c15 sticks.


----------



## badkolo

hey guys. How can you tell if xfr is working or not, when looking through cam software it never seems to go above 3695mhz on my 1800x
is there a way to check if xfr is on or working?


----------



## badkolo

hey guys. How can you tell if xfr is working or not, when looking through cam software it never seems to go above 3695mhz on my 1800x 
is there a way to check if xfr is on or working?


----------



## virpz

Doesn't the C6H disables HPET only *IF* CB 15 bias is enabled ??? 

Anyways, upcoming agesa looking good and STABLE.











CB 15 scores with HPET enabled- no bias


----------



## ggdfdgd3

seniorfallrisk said:


> There's actually a different post, I can't find it right now but it has Hynix MFR and AFR timings on it. I've got the pics saved, though.


This? http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...hair-vi-overclocking-thread-post26242714.html



The Stilt said:


> Few more DRAM timing presets:
> 
> _Hynix AFR, 1DPC SR_
> 
> *"Safe"*
> 
> 
> 
> - ProcODT 60 Ohms
> - DRAM Voltage / DRAM Boot Voltage 1.340V (keep these syncronized at all times)
> - VDDCR_SOC 1.025V
> 
> *"Extreme"*
> 
> 
> 
> - ProcODT 60 Ohms
> - DRAM Voltage / DRAM Boot Voltage 1.405V (keep these syncronized at all times)
> - VDDCR_SOC 1.025V
> 
> _Hynix MFR, 1DPC SR_
> 
> *"Safe"*
> 
> 
> 
> - ProcODT 60 Ohms
> - DRAM Voltage / DRAM Boot Voltage 1.365V (keep these syncronized at all times)
> - VDDCR_SOC 1.025V
> 
> *"Fast"*
> 
> 
> 
> - ProcODT 60 Ohms
> - DRAM Voltage / DRAM Boot Voltage 1.390V (keep these syncronized at all times)
> - VDDCR_SOC 1.025V


----------



## dual109

*Hynix Ram*



ggdfdgd3 said:


> This? http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...hair-vi-overclocking-thread-post26242714.html



Yep I'm using the above safe preset on 3501 bios 49500Mb bandwidth in AIDA. Rock stable at 1.47v (1.46 reported). I have the Corsair Hynix CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 kit. Going to try 3502 maybe I can bring voltage down a notch.

Cheers


----------



## 3200MHz

kaseki said:


> In my experience, CLDO_VDDP, in concert with Proc_ODT, moves "memory hole" frequencies. The idea is to adjust them so that the frequency one is trying to run the memory at isn't in a hole. CLDO_VDDP should not be considered a means of tweaking VDIMM, which has its own control.
> 
> Also, it seems that no matter how many times it is discussed here the fact that voltage measurement is quantized to get from the analog world to the digital world is forgotten or ignored. And the quantization on the C6H is relatively crude (8-bit), so fluctuating voltage readings should be expected. Unless one measures the actual voltage at the pins of each DIMM with a high resolution DVM the actual exact (cough) voltage is not knowable.


Thanks for your response.

I more or less aware of this information.

I've seen the information about the transformation of sensor readings in CH6, but I have my DIMM voltage explicitly specified as 1.35 V in BIOS, and the readings are 1.395 V stable, when CLDO_VDDP = Auto. So it seems like my DIMM voltage may be several ticks higher than specified.
After I changed CLDO_VDDP to 715 and left everything else as it was in previous case, the DIMM voltage started jumping between 1.373-1.395 V.

That's why I have my concerns about DIMM voltage. Before CLDO_VDDP = 715 I thought that DIMM = 1.395 V is just faulty reading, and now I'm not so sure about it.


----------



## gupsterg

Anty said:


> Hey, I didn't test lowest voltage to be honest
> 4.0 works fine with 1.35 - it is even enough to pass AIDA cache & mem bench at 4.15, I forgot if it passed CB15 at this speed or was it 4.1


Cheers for info  .



hurricane28 said:


> I didn't remove the PSU from the wall, i just powered down my PC in order to remove the cooler. Memory is 100% stable, let it run overnight Memtest86. CPU also is stable.


If motherboard still had standby power, then I can only conclude your settings are not optimal to pass each and every post.


----------



## Timur Born

I did some tests with World of Warcraft when it is bottlenecked by the CPU. This means that frame-rates drop below 45 FPS because of many other players/nameplates on screen, while GPU load is less than 60%.

The special thing about WoW is that there is one main thread running a single CPU core between 80-95% while having lots of load load threads that make for a total CPU load of less than 15%. Quite a pest.

This made me thing: "This looks like the perfect kind of load for using Ryzen's boost functionality, in order to get up to 4.1 GHz on a single core for that WoW main thread!". So I disabled my CPU overclock and VCore modification and monitored via HWinfo that a single core is boosted to 4.1 GHz from time to time.

Then I ran WoW in the same CPU bottlenecked situation, hoping for the boost to kick in and thus increase frame-rates. Nope, didn't happen. All cores either ran at 3.7 GHz (AMD or High Performance profile) or several/most cores clocked down to 2.2 GHz (Balanced profile) while the remaining ran at 3.7 GHz. No boost over 3.7 GHz for any core whatsoever. As a result the frame-rates dropped further compared to my usual 3.95 GHz overclock. Too bad.

The attached image demonstrates Wow's CPU load. 6.25% on a single thread/core means that this single logical core is fully loaded (100% / 16 logical cores = 6.25).


----------



## LicSqualo

*Ram 3600 Mhz stable?*



virpz said:


> Doesn't the C6H disables HPET only *IF* CB 15 bias is enabled ???
> 
> Anyways, upcoming agesa looking good and STABLE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CB 15 scores with HPET enabled- no bias


OOOO, Ram stable with Infinity @1800 Mhz? 
If yes (also not), can you share your RTC values and eventually bios settings?
Thanks in advance
Lic

To share my experience with the last bios. Ram at 3466 with TheStilt 3200 fast preset (plus some tweaking by 1usmus calculator). HCI memtest stable over 1000%.
After a week of testing, with my "new" 1700 CPU (batch 1735 and Anty know what I'm speaking) and after various testing (with the new bios 3502) I'm rock stable 4,0 Ghz at 1,31V under load. 
I'm running 24/7 (until next bios release) at 4,1 Ghz (benchable and playable) @1,39 under load. At stock settings (3,2 Ghz) this cpu need 1,09V!!! with this bios and ram at 3466.
Despite my first impression is a good bios (now ).


----------



## hughjazz44

badkolo said:


> hey guys. How can you tell if xfr is working or not, when looking through cam software it never seems to go above 3695mhz on my 1800x
> is there a way to check if xfr is on or working?


Base clock on 1800X is 3.6GHz. It looks like it's working, cuz you're at 3.7GHz.

Don't confuse XFR with boost frequencies.


----------



## AlphaZero

DoctorLuk said:


> Hello guys, I've found this thread via reddit a while ago. I've been using ZenStates 0.2.2 for a day or two and now the program stopped working. I've found multiple reports saying that the service fails and ZenStates reports "Error starting service" when starting the AsusZsSrv Service which is exactly what I'm experiencing.
> 
> Uninstalling, rebooting and reinstalling ZenStates is not doing the trick. BIOS hasn't been touched.
> 
> I'm on Windows 10 Pro x64 (Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.16299.192]) and can't seem to find a fix. Are there any news on this issue, yet?
> 
> Ryzen 7 1700
> ASUS PRIME B350 Plus


If this is the issue that has been reported and resolved here before than Right-click the downloaded ZenStates ZIP, go to properties, click the option to unblock. Then extract the files from the Zip and install.

If you already have it installed you should uninstalling it before reinstalling.

This is the same issue that prevents other ASUS software like Aura from installing properly.


----------



## 1usmus

3200MHz said:


> Tried 715 CLDO_VDDP and DIMM voltage started fluctuating between 1.373-1.395 V (while it is explicitly set to 1.35 in BIOS). On Auto CLDO_VDDP it was stuck to 1.395 V.
> Is there any rule how CLDO_VDDP affects the DIMM voltage? Want to try and make it 1.35 V @ 3200 MHz.
> Your DRAM calculator recommends to have CLDO_VDDP = 700 or 425 or 866.


at the moment we are waiting for the final version agesa 1.0.0.0b , then we can draw conclusions. On 715, 720, 725, I got the best stability at 3502. The calculator will be updated when 3803+ is released for CH6 

*kaseki* says everything right, I do not have anything to add to these words


----------



## kody33

Hello guys, im still on 1701, cold boot bug still annoying me, something was changed/solved in bios 3502? Thanks


----------



## boostedabarth

kody33 said:


> Hello guys, im still on 1701, cold boot bug still annoying me, something was changed/solved in bios 3502? Thanks


What do you mean by "Cold Boot Bug"? That could be a RAM timing issue. 

You should be on the latest BIOS. 1701 is now old. 3502 is officially released. If you experience the same thing, you'll have to look at your RAM timings or offer some more explanation.

https://www.asus.com/ca-en/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## kody33

boostedabarth said:


> What do you mean by "Cold Boot Bug"? That could be a RAM timing issue.
> 
> You should be on the latest BIOS. 1701 is now old. 3502 is officially released. If you experience the same thing, you'll have to look at your RAM timings or offer some more explanation.
> 
> https://www.asus.com/ca-en/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_BIOS/


thank you, for your common answer,you didnt help me, thanks again.
Im askink about help people ,with better knowleges.
As owner expensive motherboard, i excpected perfect job from Asus,price for motherboard is high, job from Asus is still not done...Only 12 months after release...
Ryzen 7 1700X overclocked , RAM overclocked, no problems, except ,,cold boot bug,, every day makes me crazy.
Can anybody representing ASUS explain me, why on one of top motherboards for Ryzen, have to start every morning on 3th attempt - start -reset, start -reset, start-reset and then normal start?


----------



## CarnageHimura

At this time, I'm very happy with my setup and configuration, I'm running totally stable at 3.8 and 3.9, with my TridentZ F4-3200C16D-16GTZB (I really always confused the C16 die brand...) at 3200Mhz, all this with @Ramad help, maybe is not the best or with the best speed/latency, but for me is great, my problem is, that freaking 100% Fan bug Jumpscare is driving me crazy xD, really really, I hope thats get fixed on the next BIOS version, is so anoying!!!


----------



## boostedabarth

kody33 said:


> thank you, for your common answer,you didnt help me, thanks again.
> Im askink about help people ,with better knowleges.
> As owner expensive motherboard, i excpected perfect job from Asus,price for motherboard is high, job from Asus is still not done...Only 12 months after release...
> Ryzen 7 1700X overclocked , RAM overclocked, no problems, except ,,cold boot bug,, every day makes me crazy.
> Can anybody representing ASUS explain me, why on one of top motherboards for Ryzen, have to start every morning on 3th attempt - start -reset, start -reset, start-reset and then normal start?



I literally asked you the information that pertains to your problem and you did not provide it.

If you are having a "Cold Boot" problem where it reboots multiple times, this is due to YOUR RAM timings as I mentioned. You provided no information whatsoever about the hardware you have. The board will try booting with the RAM timings you have entered and if it fails it will try again, however many times you told it to do it in the BIOS setup. The default is 3. The setting is right there in the BIOS for this.

1. What RAM do you have? Exact part number:
2. What timings are you using?
3. What Strap are you using?
4. What voltages do you have set?


How are we supposed to magically know your hardware configuration?

If your computer is rebooting multiple times from a cold boot, it's 99% due to misconfigured RAM. Only YOU can correct this and make sure your RAM is compatible and is using the proper timings. We're not going to help if you if you're running an old BIOS. Update to the new BIOS and if you continue to have the problem, let us know the information above so we can troubleshoot it.


----------



## mito1172

kody33 said:


> thank you, for your common answer,you didnt help me, thanks again.
> Im askink about help people ,with better knowleges.
> As owner expensive motherboard, i excpected perfect job from Asus,price for motherboard is high, job from Asus is still not done...Only 12 months after release...
> Ryzen 7 1700X overclocked , RAM overclocked, no problems, except ,,cold boot bug,, every day makes me crazy.
> Can anybody representing ASUS explain me, why on one of top motherboards for Ryzen, have to start every morning on 3th attempt - start -reset, start -reset, start-reset and then normal start?


Written on previous pages 3502 bios cold boot problem it's over


----------



## Ramad

CarnageHimura said:


> At this time, I'm very happy with my setup and configuration, I'm running totally stable at 3.8 and 3.9, with my TridentZ F4-3200C16D-16GTZB (I really always confused the C16 die brand...) at 3200Mhz, all this with @*Ramad* help, maybe is not the best or with the best speed/latency, but for me is great, my problem is, that freaking 100% Fan bug Jumpscare is driving me crazy xD, really really, I hope thats get fixed on the next BIOS version, is so anoying!!!


Can you change some settings under AMD CBS\UMC Common Options. See if this helps decreasing latency. Regarding fan issues, does it happen if you don't run AIDA? Try not using AIDA for a day and see if your system still getting this issue.

Edit: Enable Bank Group Swap if your RAM is dual-rank and disable it if your RAm is single-rank.


----------



## slade87

Hi Guys,

I want to Turn off my USB devices on shutdown so i enabled ErP (S4+S5). Since then i experience the cold boot Bug again (1 reset before booting properly). I am currently on BIOS 3008. Is this fixed in 3502?
If not when will this bei fixed?


----------



## wisepds

1usmus said:


> at the moment we are waiting for the final version agesa 1.0.0.0b , then we can draw conclusions. On 715, 720, 725, I got the best stability at 3502. The calculator will be updated when 3803+ is released for CH6
> 
> *kaseki* says everything right, I do not have anything to add to these words


Waiting for your calculator 1usmus!!! 3803+ it will be ready on.........¿?¿?¿


----------



## gupsterg

badkolo said:


> hey guys. How can you tell if xfr is working or not, when looking through cam software it never seems to go above 3695mhz on my 1800x
> is there a way to check if xfr is on or working?


Easiest app to use for this is Statuscore.



Timur Born said:


> I did some tests with World of Warcraft when it is bottlenecked by the CPU. This means that frame-rates drop below 45 FPS because of many other players/nameplates on screen, while GPU load is less than 60%.
> 
> The special thing about WoW is that there is one main thread running a single CPU core between 80-95% while having lots of load load threads that make for a total CPU load of less than 15%. Quite a pest.
> 
> This made me thing: "This looks like the perfect kind of load for using Ryzen's boost functionality, in order to get up to 4.1 GHz on a single core for that WoW main thread!". So I disabled my CPU overclock and VCore modification and monitored via HWinfo that a single core is boosted to 4.1 GHz from time to time.
> 
> Then I ran WoW in the same CPU bottlenecked situation, hoping for the boost to kick in and thus increase frame-rates. Nope, didn't happen. All cores either ran at 3.7 GHz (AMD or High Performance profile) or several/most cores clocked down to 2.2 GHz (Balanced profile) while the remaining ran at 3.7 GHz. No boost over 3.7 GHz for any core whatsoever. As a result the frame-rates dropped further compared to my usual 3.95 GHz overclock. Too bad.
> 
> The attached image demonstrates Wow's CPU load. 6.25% on a single thread/core means that this single logical core is fully loaded (100% / 16 logical cores = 6.25).


If you set affinity to a single core is it better? having core parking on my also help, sorry don't have WOW to try it. I have found if I park cores/set affinity that yields better testing for viewing boost.


----------



## badkolo

hughjazz44 said:


> Base clock on 1800X is 3.6GHz. It looks like it's working, cuz you're at 3.7GHz.
> 
> Don't confuse XFR with boost frequencies.


thank you, some of these things i know but as time goes on , busy with work and wife i forget things. lol. i used the tools and checked and its working as it should


----------



## kody33

boostedabarth said:


> I literally asked you the information that pertains to your problem and you did not provide it.
> 
> If you are having a "Cold Boot" problem where it reboots multiple times, this is due to YOUR RAM timings as I mentioned. You provided no information whatsoever about the hardware you have. The board will try booting with the RAM timings you have entered and if it fails it will try again, however many times you told it to do it in the BIOS setup. The default is 3. The setting is right there in the BIOS for this.
> 
> 1. What RAM do you have? Exact part number:
> 2. What timings are you using?
> 3. What Strap are you using?
> 4. What voltages do you have set?
> 
> 
> How are we supposed to magically know your hardware configuration?
> 
> If your computer is rebooting multiple times from a cold boot, it's 99% due to misconfigured RAM. Only YOU can correct this and make sure your RAM is compatible and is using the proper timings. We're not going to help if you if you're running an old BIOS. Update to the new BIOS and if you continue to have the problem, let us know the information above so we can troubleshoot it.


1.RAM-PV416G320C6K ,2x8 GB
2.Timings:16-18-18-36-75 1T
does not work properly with XMP profile, some fail in HCI mem test- native timings 16-16-16-36
after loose timings to 16-18-18-36-75 1T no fail in HCI mem test over 1000%
3.Strap: 3200
4.Voltage:1.35V


----------



## Frikencio

Hello fellow overclockers, I am planning on upgrading from 16Gb to 32Gb

My RAM is: 2XF4-3200C14-8GTZR is currently running @ 3200 and 14-14-14-28-42-2T 1.05VSoc

My question is how much lower in timings and speed I am expected to lower my ram to work with 32 gb (4xF4-3200C14-8GTZR) and if 4 sticks at "lower" speeds will perform better or worse.


----------



## neur0cide

Frikencio said:


> Hello fellow overclockers, I am planning on upgrading from 16Gb to 32Gb
> 
> My RAM is: 2XF4-3200C14-8GTZR is currently running @ 3200 and 14-14-14-28-42-2T 1.05VSoc
> 
> My question is how much lower in timings and speed I am expected to lower my ram to work with 32 gb (4xF4-3200C14-8GTZR) and if 4 sticks at "lower" speeds will perform better or worse.


They will actually perform better, since you are also upgrading from 2 to 4 ranks and thus have the same benefits as with a 2xDR setup.
Since AGESA 1.0.0.6 a RAM setup with 4xSR B-die sticks overclocks almost as high as a 2xSR setup. I can run 2xSR B-die @ 3466-14-13-13 and 4xSR B-die @3466-14-15-15 with reasonable voltages. With 4 ranks you might have to adjust CLDO_VDDP though.

EDIT:
btw. did you continue developing your MemTest Launcher?


----------



## CarnageHimura

Ramad said:


> Can you change some settings under AMD CBS\UMC Common Options. See if this helps decreasing latency. Regarding fan issues, does it happen if you don't run AIDA? Try not using AIDA for a day and see if your system still getting this issue.
> 
> Edit: Enable Bank Group Swap if your RAM is dual-rank and disable it if your RAm is single-rank.


Hi @Ramad, thank you as always, actually I'm not very shure if my latency is actually low, I share my timings and the Memory&Cache Bench, I'm on 76.7ns, I'll check the Bank Group Swap config when I come back home, but, how can I know if my RAM is single or dual rank? on the specifications on the G.Skill website only specifies "Dual-Channel Kit" Is that the same or are diferent things?

I always have Aida64 running... l'll try shutting down it, hope that solves the bug!

Thank you very much again!


----------



## boostedabarth

kody33 said:


> 1.RAM-PV416G320C6K ,2x8 GB
> 2.Timings:16-18-18-36-75 1T
> does not work properly with XMP profile, some fail in HCI mem test- native timings 16-16-16-36
> after loose timings to 16-18-18-36-75 1T no fail in HCI mem test over 1000%
> 3.Strap: 3200
> 4.Voltage:1.35V


Looks like you have Hynix RAM. The compatibility with Hynix is crap, no matter how much they update the BIOS, I don't see this getting resolved.

I would suggest 16-18-18-18-54-75 2T at 1.4v (Both DDRboot and DRAM voltage) to see if that helps cold boot. If not, there's not much else you can do. I sold my Hynix RAM and switched to Samsung B. Die and all the trouble went away. I can hit higher speed and faster timings on the RAM with Samsung B. Die (3200MHz C14 at 3466MHz 14-14-14-14-28-44 1T) with no issues whatsoever and it boots from cold boot 100% of the time.

You have two options, deal with it rebooting a couple times when you turn it on or switch to Samsung B. Die.


----------



## Anty

[del]


----------



## gopackersjt

I just picked on of these up off of eBay for $150, it's a refurb. I hope it works. I'll be giving my X370 KillerSLI/AC with a Ryzen 5 to my girlfriend to upgrade her from her current i5 6400.... I'm going to move my current Ryzen 7 1700 into this. I could hit 3.8Ghz on that cpu with my old board, do you guys think I'll be able to hit anything higher with this board?


----------



## Ramad

CarnageHimura said:


> Hi @*Ramad* , thank you as always, actually I'm not very shure if my latency is actually low, I share my timings and the Memory&Cache Bench, I'm on 76.7ns, I'll check the Bank Group Swap config when I come back home, but, how can I know if my RAM is single or dual rank? on the specifications on the G.Skill website only specifies "Dual-Channel Kit" Is that the same or are diferent things?
> 
> I always have Aida64 running... l'll try shutting down it, hope that solves the bug!
> 
> Thank you very much again!


You are welcome. Happy to help.

You can use AIDA to find out, since you already have it. See the attached screenshot. 
Your RAM latency looks fine. Enabling CS and Bank hash may help slash a couple of nanoseconds off, maybe.


----------



## Frikencio

neur0cide said:


> They will actually perform better, since you are also upgrading from 2 to 4 ranks and thus have the same benefits as with a 2xDR setup.
> Since AGESA 1.0.0.6 a RAM setup with 4xSR B-die sticks overclocks almost as high as a 2xSR setup. I can run 2xSR B-die @ 3466-14-13-13 and 4xSR B-die @3466-14-15-15 with reasonable voltages. With 4 ranks you might have to adjust CLDO_VDDP though.
> 
> EDIT:
> btw. did you continue developing your MemTest Launcher?


Thank you for the info.

What I am concerned is that my ram is almost stable 14-14-14-28-42-1T but I need to set it to 2T to be fully 10000% stable. I think this is because my CPU is somewhat weaker than the average.

Do you think I would keep those settings with 4 ranks? I am aimong for the same 3200MT/S @ 14-14-14-28-42-2T.


----------



## neur0cide

Frikencio said:


> Thank you for the info.
> 
> What I am concerned is that my ram is almost stable 14-14-14-28-42-1T but I need to set it to 2T to be fully 10000% stable. I think this is because my CPU is somewhat weaker than the average.
> 
> Do you think I would keep those settings with 4 ranks? I am aimong for the same 3200MT/S @ 14-14-14-28-42-2T.


In my experience you have to relax the timings somewhat compared to your max. overclock with 2xSR and maybe raise the DRAM voltage a bit.

For B-die your settings are a little disappointing. Have you experimented with procODT and the Rtt dividers? They help you calibrate your RAM and often unlock higher straps.

Try
procODT = 53 Ohm
RttNom = RZQ/7 (or RZQ/5)
RttWr = Off
RttPark = RZQ/5

This might help you achieve 3333 MT/s.


----------



## angelgrin

boostedabarth said:


> Looks like you have Hynix RAM. The compatibility with Hynix is crap, no matter how much they update the BIOS, I don't see this getting resolved.
> 
> I would suggest 16-18-18-18-54-75 2T at 1.4v (Both DDRboot and DRAM voltage) to see if that helps cold boot. If not, there's not much else you can do. I sold my Hynix RAM and switched to Samsung B. Die and all the trouble went away. I can hit higher speed and faster timings on the RAM with Samsung B. Die (3200MHz C14 at 3466MHz 14-14-14-14-28-44 1T) with no issues whatsoever and it boots from cold boot 100% of the time.
> 
> You have two options, deal with it rebooting a couple times when you turn it on or switch to Samsung B. Die.


Do you mind sharing your complete RAM timings/settings? as i am having a hard time getting mine stable on 3400mhz. TIA


----------



## finalheaven

Frikencio said:


> Hello fellow overclockers, I am planning on upgrading from 16Gb to 32Gb
> 
> My RAM is: 2XF4-3200C14-8GTZR is currently running @ 3200 and 14-14-14-28-42-2T 1.05VSoc
> 
> My question is how much lower in timings and speed I am expected to lower my ram to work with 32 gb (4xF4-3200C14-8GTZR) and if 4 sticks at "lower" speeds will perform better or worse.


I am running 4x8gb at 3333 14-14-14-14-34-1T Geardown Enabled. SOC @ 1.05v DDR @ 1.375v and ProcODT at 53.3. 

Haven't tried lower timings because I was happy with these settings. Basically Stilt's 3333 fast timings but with Geardown Enabled.


----------



## Targonis

kody33 said:


> Hello guys, im still on 1701, cold boot bug still annoying me, something was changed/solved in bios 3502? Thanks


What you may have missed is that every new BIOS version at this point is based on updated AGESA versions, and then working out the kinks that are found. So, 3502 will fix/improve many things, but may introduce some others due to the AGESA changes. With the Crosshair VII Hero being worked on internally, I expect that the VI Hero isn't getting quite as much attention, but when a new AGESA version comes out for the chipset, the BIOS team IS continuing to come up with new BIOS versions for it. There will also be a focus internally on getting the new APUs working properly(even if we don't have a video-out on this board, miners may use it so best to make sure), and we have the Zen+/Ryzen second generation processors that Asus may already have samples of that they are using for internal testing of these new BIOS versions.

So, when in doubt, try the latest BIOS, 3502 in this case.


----------



## boostedabarth

angelgrin said:


> Do you mind sharing your complete RAM timings/settings? as i am having a hard time getting mine stable on 3400mhz. TIA


https://imgur.com/a/CoKUm


----------



## LicSqualo

Hi guys,
I am looking for a way to correctly express the following request (forgive me my translation): 
is it possible to "read" the initial data settings (default) for the values ProcODT and CAD BUS and (perhaps) hash interleaving? And maybe "theStilt" can you insert them inside RTC as for BGS and GDM? Or "1usmus" insert them inside Ryzen Dram Calculator?
Because (bios change quickly and) these parameters seem to have a big relevance for achieving stability. So, knowing what these values are at default (when in Auto) would be useful as a basis for changing and checking changes.
I hope, obviously out of my ignorance, that someone will be able to read this request and pass it on to those who are competent.
An explanation is also enough, for me.
Thanks to everyone.


----------



## Mandarb

Hey everyone. Just updated to 3502, seems stable so far, no coold boot issue yet (had to crank up dram boot voltage to mitigate it.. mostly).

But what are the current EC versions you should be on with 3502? I can't remember if I flashed 0003...

I'm currently running:

EC1: MBEC-AM4-0310
EC2: RGE2-AM4-0106

Does that seem right? And if not, what was the procedure to return to the main EC path if you deviated in 0003?


----------



## gupsterg

@hurricane28

R7 1800X UA 1737 SUS
ASUS C6H 3502
F4-3200C14D-16GTZ

[email protected]~1.356V VID, 3333MHz Fast 1.375V, SOC: 1V 









So far passed ~30min P95 v29.4B5 (Custom 8K 4096K 12000MB), this is gonna be nice under :Snorkle:.


----------



## hurricane28

gupsterg said:


> @hurricane28
> 
> R7 1800X UA 1737 SUS
> ASUS C6H 3502
> F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
> 
> [email protected]~1.356V VID, 3333MHz Fast 1.375V, SOC: 1V
> 
> View attachment 75905
> 
> 
> So far passed ~30min P95 v29.4B5 (Custom 8K 4096K 12000MB), this is gonna be nice under :Snorkle:.


Look's pretty nice man! 

Than again, its an X series CPU so its not that unexpected to be honest. Still impressive nonetheless. I envy you man lol. MY CPU needs 1.4 VID..

I am not in a hurry to buy new CPU but IF the new generation Ryzen is doing better, read, 4.4 GHz, i might end up buying one.


----------



## Targonis

hurricane28 said:


> Look's pretty nice man!
> 
> Than again, its an X series CPU so its not that unexpected to be honest. Still impressive nonetheless. I envy you man lol. MY CPU needs 1.4 VID..
> 
> I am not in a hurry to buy new CPU but IF the new generation Ryzen is doing better, read, 4.4 GHz, i might end up buying one.


You and many of us. The question is what to do with our Ryzen 7 processors that we replace, do we buy a cheap motherboard, throw 8 or 16GB of RAM at it, and then have a second Ryzen system?


----------



## hurricane28

Targonis said:


> You and many of us. The question is what to do with our Ryzen 7 processors that we replace, do we buy a cheap motherboard, throw 8 or 16GB of RAM at it, and then have a second Ryzen system?


Nope, i just sell my 1600 and pay a little extra for the new one, its what i always do when upgrading.


----------



## angelgrin

boostedabarth said:


> https://imgur.com/a/CoKUm


thanks mate! your a hero, will update once i try out your settings.


----------



## Kildar

If you are running your ram at 2T what does enabling Geardown do?


----------



## GraveNoX

Gear Mode is needed for odd CAS values like 13, 15, 17 etc.


----------



## Kildar

GraveNoX said:


> Gear Mode is needed for odd CAS values like 13, 15, 17 etc.


Gotcha Thanks.


----------



## hughjazz44

GraveNoX said:


> Gear Mode is needed for odd CAS values like 13, 15, 17 etc.


You CANNOT have odd CAS with Geardown. It MUST be even. If you want odd CAS, you have to disable Geardown Mode.


----------



## Mandarb

Anyone? Would appreciate an answer a lot! 



Mandarb said:


> Hey everyone. Just updated to 3502, seems stable so far, no coold boot issue yet (had to crank up dram boot voltage to mitigate it.. mostly).
> 
> But what are the current EC versions you should be on with 3502? I can't remember if I flashed 0003...
> 
> I'm currently running:
> 
> EC1: MBEC-AM4-0310
> EC2: RGE2-AM4-0106
> 
> Does that seem right? And if not, what was the procedure to return to the main EC path if you deviated in 0003?


----------



## Anty

I have MBEC-AM4-312 since the beginning (original BIOS 1002).


----------



## Ramad

Mandarb said:


> Hey everyone. Just updated to 3502, seems stable so far, no coold boot issue yet (had to crank up dram boot voltage to mitigate it.. mostly).
> 
> But what are the current EC versions you should be on with 3502? I can't remember if I flashed 0003...
> 
> I'm currently running:
> 
> EC1: MBEC-AM4-0310
> EC2: RGE2-AM4-0106
> 
> Does that seem right? And if not, what was the procedure to return to the main EC path if you deviated in 0003?


You are good. MBEC 310 is good, keep it.


----------



## gupsterg

hurricane28 said:


> Look's pretty nice man!
> 
> Than again, its an X series CPU so its not that unexpected to be honest. Still impressive nonetheless. I envy you man lol. MY CPU needs 1.4 VID..
> 
> I am not in a hurry to buy new CPU but IF the new generation Ryzen is doing better, read, 4.4 GHz, i might end up buying one.


P95 v29.4B5 assumed as failed at ~50min as screen failed to come out of power saving. Mobo still had Q-Code 24 and not gone to 8. I rerun RB for 2hrs again and pass. I then decided to flip from OC via Extreme Tweaker to AMD CBS PState 0. I'm liking how later UEFI is allowed VID above stock. I set 1.362V and again RB passed, P95 failed 1 thread at 6hrs 42min.



Spoiler
















Kildar said:


> If you are running your ram at 2T what does enabling Geardown do?
> 
> 
> 
> GraveNoX said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gear Mode is needed for odd CAS values like 13, 15, 17 etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Kildar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> hughjazz44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You CANNOT have odd CAS with Geardown. It MUST be even. If you want odd CAS, you have to disable Geardown Mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

+1 to hughjazz44 post. @Kildar it slows down command/address clock AFAIK.



Spoiler

















Mandarb said:


> Hey everyone. Just updated to 3502, seems stable so far, no coold boot issue yet (had to crank up dram boot voltage to mitigate it.. mostly).
> 
> But what are the current EC versions you should be on with 3502? I can't remember if I flashed 0003...
> 
> I'm currently running:
> 
> EC1: MBEC-AM4-0310
> EC2: RGE2-AM4-0106
> 
> Does that seem right? And if not, what was the procedure to return to the main EC path if you deviated in 0003?
> 
> 
> 
> Mandarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone? Would appreciate an answer a lot!
Click to expand...

You do not have EC from UEFI 0003 remaining.


----------



## CDub07

gupsterg said:


> @hurricane28
> 
> R7 1800X UA 1737 SUS
> ASUS C6H 3502
> F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
> 
> [email protected]~1.356V VID, 3333MHz Fast 1.375V, SOC: 1V
> 
> View attachment 75905
> 
> 
> So far passed ~30min P95 v29.4B5 (Custom 8K 4096K 12000MB), this is gonna be nice under :Snorkle:.


I was looking at this are you using P states or CoolnQuiet? Looking like to me that your CPU is heavily throttling itself. Also that temp is looking a little high.


----------



## gupsterg

CDub07 said:


> I was looking at this are you using P states or CoolnQuiet?


Yes.



CDub07 said:


> Looking like to me that your CPU is heavily throttling itself.


Nope.



CDub07 said:


> Also that temp is looking a little high.


Not IMO, tDIE is 62°C average for run, 66.8°C is max. AFAIK tCTL 95°C/tDIE 75°C is where throttling occurs, I use Sense MI Skew: Disabled.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

4.0GHz -> 1.395v

When Gaming in BF1 New/Old Maps in CQ Large

RAM was at 3080MHz 16-15-15-15 36 52 1T need 1.46v at CLDO_VDDP 855 and SOC at 1.15v (now i can use Good timings with adjusted tRFC 1/2/4 412/295/182)
RAM now is at 3080MHz 15-15-15-15 36 52 1T -> Solid stable


----------



## hurricane28

gupsterg said:


> P95 v29.4B5 assumed as failed at ~50min as screen failed to come out of power saving. Mobo still had Q-Code 24 and not gone to 8. I rerun RB for 2hrs again and pass. I then decided to flip from OC via Extreme Tweaker to AMD CBS PState 0. I'm liking how later UEFI is allowed VID above stock. I set 1.362V and again RB passed, P95 failed 1 thread at 6hrs 42min.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 76905
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 to hughjazz44 post. @Kildar it slows down command/address clock AFAIK.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 76913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not have EC from UEFI 0003 remaining.



So its not that stable after all lol. 

Back to the drawing board. My CPU is just hardware locket i think, 3.950 GHz is just fine but anything above that crashes or isn't stable.. And on top of that i need more voltage at the same clocks compared to 1701 BIOS... I think its the BIOS or the board itself man that is acting up.. It has ridiculous vdroop as well according to the sensors. As i could stabilize 4 GHZ on previous BIOS i can't now on the newer ones unfortunately, weird man.


----------



## Pimpmuckl

seniorfallrisk said:


> There's actually a different post, I can't find it right now but it has Hynix MFR and AFR timings on it. I've got the pics saved, though.


I scanned through most of the pages in this thread and the thing with my kit (CMK32GX4M2B3000C15) is that it's Dual Rank Hynix MFR. I believe The_Stilt only ever posted Single Rank timings here.

Also, update: Had to push vSoC to 1.15 + 1.4V DRAM vBoot + 1.4v DRAM voltage to get DOCP to work on the kit with latest Bios. HCI Memtest did throw very early errors on 1.05v SoC, it's running nicely for now (only on 65% coverage though) so I'll keep all three DR Hynix users of you updated.
Edit: Crashed on 365% meh :/


----------



## gupsterg

hurricane28 said:


> So its not that stable after all lol.
> 
> Back to the drawing board. My CPU is just hardware locket i think, 3.950 GHz is just fine but anything above that crashes or isn't stable.. And on top of that i need more voltage at the same clocks compared to 1701 BIOS... I think its the BIOS or the board itself man that is acting up.. It has ridiculous vdroop as well according to the sensors. As i could stabilize 4 GHZ on previous BIOS i can't now on the newer ones unfortunately, weird man.


LOL, IIRC you stated before P95 is extreme and something you don't use. So as it ran 2x RB 2hrs and 1hr loop, which 5hrs vs I think 1hr you run? it is stable then  .

I reckon 1.368V will sort it  . As 1.356V = ~50min stable, 1.362V = all thread fine for 8hrs but 1 failed @ 6hrs 42min.


----------



## mito1172

Ramad said:


> You are good. MBEC 310 is good, keep it.


312 bad?


----------



## hurricane28

gupsterg said:


> LOL, IIRC you stated before P95 is extreme and something you don't use. So as it ran 2x RB 2hrs and 1hr loop, which 5hrs vs I think 1hr you run? it is stable then  .
> 
> I reckon 1.368V will sort it  . As 1.356V = ~50min stable, 1.362V = all thread fine for 8hrs but 1 failed @ 6hrs 42min.


Yes it is, its IMO unnecessary hard on the hardware. It heats up the vrm's too much and under the right conditions you can smoke your system. Der8auer showed this on Intel setups. Simply because you fail in Prime95 doesn't mean you aren't stable, it just don't pass the requirements that Prime95 uses as stability. 

I use various programs to test stability. IBT AVX for fast runs, Realbench and if that passes i use OCCT for about an hour. If it passes all, i consider myself "stable" in every task i am doing, never had any weird problems happening after testing this way. Before all of that i run Memtest64 overnight in order to determine if the RAM is stable at first than the CPU.


----------



## gupsterg

mito1172 said:


> 312 bad?


Nope.

There is no informed information as to why there are differing EC versions and changes between them. My board originally had 0310 and 0312 made no difference to it in stability in normal or OC usage, nor what OC was attained with HW samples used at the time.



hurricane28 said:


> Yes it is, its IMO unnecessary hard on the hardware. It heats up the vrm's too much and under the right conditions you can smoke your system. Der8auer showed this on Intel setups. Simply because you fail in Prime95 doesn't mean you aren't stable, it just don't pass the requirements that Prime95 uses as stability.


VRM in the RealBench test went from min 30C to 53C as max, P95 went 31C to 54C. If the Intel setup your referring to is X299 VRM then he was highlighting a production design flaw. Overclocking.guide is a site authored by der8auer, you'll find this. So I don't think he discourages usage of P95. As usual an end users preference of stability is what matters.



hurricane28 said:


> I use various programs to test stability. IBT AVX for fast runs, Realbench and if that passes i use OCCT for about an hour. If it passes all, i consider myself "stable" in every task i am doing, never had any weird problems happening after testing this way. Before all of that i run Memtest64 overnight in order to determine if the RAM is stable at first than the CPU.


No problem and what works for you is all good  . When you LOL'd in a post about the stability of my profile I was pointing out it is not as unstable as you are making it via your post  . It can pass repeat RB testing of 5hrs, it can last ~7hrs before a fail in P95  .


----------



## hurricane28

gupsterg said:


> Nope.
> 
> There is no informed information as to why there are differing EC versions and changes between them. My board originally had 0310 and 0312 made no difference to it in stability in normal or OC usage, nor what OC was attained with HW samples used at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> VRM in the RealBench test went from min 30C to 53C as max, P95 went 31C to 54C. If the Intel setup your referring to is X299 VRM then he was highlighting a production design flaw. Overclocking.guide is a site authored by der8auer, you'll find this. So I don't think he discourages usage of P95. As usual an end users preference of stability is what matters.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem and what works for you is all good  . When you LOL'd in a post about the stability of my profile I was pointing out it is not as unstable as you are making it via your post  . It can pass repeat RB testing of 5hrs, it can last ~7hrs before a fail in P95  .



Alright, i will give Prime95 a run tomorrow to check, i generally don't use it that much actually. Thnx for clearing that up though. 

Yes indeed, IMO stability is in the eye of the beholder because a system can and will fail at a certain point, even at stock a PC is not 100% stable. Anyway, i just find it very strange why i need a lot more vcore to be stable at newer BIOS's, will investigate more tomorrow. If i remember correctly Mus1Mus also found the newer AGESA BIOS's strange. I am not saying that its all Asus though, i think in the way how Elmor described it last time its AMD themselves that changed something because of their new APU's. I personally think its a good step to combine normal CPU's with APU's but its much more challenging when making BIOS's for both and i think its more prone to issues.


----------



## kaseki

3200MHz said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> I more or less aware of this information.
> 
> I've seen the information about the transformation of sensor readings in CH6, but I have my DIMM voltage explicitly specified as 1.35 V in BIOS, and the readings are 1.395 V stable, when CLDO_VDDP = Auto. So it seems like my DIMM voltage may be several ticks higher than specified.
> After I changed CLDO_VDDP to 715 and left everything else as it was in previous case, the DIMM voltage started jumping between 1.373-1.395 V.
> 
> That's why I have my concerns about DIMM voltage. Before CLDO_VDDP = 715 I thought that DIMM = 1.395 V is just faulty reading, and now I'm not so sure about it.


Perhaps a conceptual description of the control loop will clarify why I personally pay little attention to values within 50 mV of what I expect on this board. This is only one possible example loop configuration based on an analogue approach; do not assume that I have some special insight into ASUS design team's design practices.

So you set the DRAM voltage to be 1.35V in the BIOS menu. This gets converted to an 8-bit value with a resolution of roughly 22 mV. Depending on offsets, the hex value generated could be within +/- 22 mV of your setting. Now the new value is converted via a D/A to an analog voltage (with some unknown error, but assume that it is close to the hex value equivalent) and sent to the power converter/power regulator. The power converter compares this voltage with the voltage at its output (somewhere on the board), and based on the error, increases or decreases the output. This is done dynamically. Various digital approaches are also design candidates, but these would only move around where the quantization errors affect the actual voltage.

While this is going on, the BIOS is also reading the ITE8665 [as I recall] sensor chip's measurement of the DRAM voltage that was achieved, also somewhere on the board. This measurement has a resolution of 22 mV and an error of effectively +/- 22 mV plus any offset errors. It may be evident at this point that the reported value will differ from the set value -- maybe by as much as 45 mV. This only matters if the reported value looks like it is entering a hardware hazard zone. Otherwise, check for stability and if not achieved, boost or cut the DRAM voltage BIOS setting by 25 mV or so and try again.

There are more elegant schemes, particularly using higher resolution A/D and D/A components, to generate more accurate voltage settings and readings. (The word "elegant" here excludes cost and space saving elegance.) Whether that would matter to memory stability test results is unclear.

The interaction you observed with CLDO_VDDP and reported DRAM voltage may relate to CLDO_VDDP likely being physically derived from the DRAM voltage and changes there could slightly affect the DRAM voltage loading and hence how its quantized reading varies when on the edge of a sample value transition.

What we have with this board and the components thereon is a multi-variable optimization problem. Imagine a multi-dimensional topology where one wants to find settings that get one to the top of the highest hill. Others' results and 1usmus' calculator can get one into the region of an observed hill, but small adjustments of parameters may be needed to find the best path of ascent for a specific board and specific components. I think HarrySun recently and Ramad earlier have published some descriptions that illuminate methods of stability evaluation.

Last, let me caution that stability is not only something determined by time spent exercising the memory and CPU without data corruption, but also by not obtaining faults under reasonable likely temperature conditions and line voltage conditions (if one's PSU is not exceptionally stable). This means that MARGIN is desirable in setting values that affect stability. Unfortunately, we cannot easily determine what the margin actually is without a lot of additional dimensions of testing, but eking out the last MHz of DRAM transfer rate is not a practice that increases margin.


----------



## mito1172

gupsterg said:


> Nope.
> 
> There is no informed information as to why there are differing EC versions and changes between them. My board originally had 0310 and 0312 made no difference to it in stability in normal or OC usage, nor what OC was attained with HW samples used at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> VRM in the RealBench test went from min 30C to 53C as max, P95 went 31C to 54C. If the Intel setup your referring to is X299 VRM then he was highlighting a production design flaw. Overclocking.guide is a site authored by der8auer, you'll find this. So I don't think he discourages usage of P95. As usual an end users preference of stability is what matters.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem and what works for you is all good  . When you LOL'd in a post about the stability of my profile I was pointing out it is not as unstable as you are making it via your post  . It can pass repeat RB testing of 5hrs, it can last ~7hrs before a fail in P95  .


thank you


----------



## ASDFG123

How to fix problem with changing "Performance Bias" option ? When i change this from auto to any other option ex. CB15, AIDA and etc. Windows freezes during boot (Win 10 1703). I tried with all setting in default except "Performance Bias" same result.Now i am on 3502, but problem with Cb15 existed on 3008 too.

Another problem on 3502 that pc unstable even without load. Couple times my pc did not responded during surfing in the internet.
I used previously safe level of OC from previous bioses 3.8GHz, 3200 Ram which is stable on 1701 and 3008.

Third, i noticed strange numbers on RAM. Temps on previous versions without load were 33-35C with difference between A and B 0.8-1.4 C due to different voltage. However on the new 3502 there is jumps in temperature up to 42 C, so the range is 33-42C without load. Maybe this problem is not related to bios but anyway it strange.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Has anyone else experienced Asus ZenStates (Elmor's PStates overclocking) suddenly not working anymore? It used to be that starting it would give me an initialization error "memory cannot find the file specified", but upon second use, it would run. Now it is simply repeating that at every run attempt. I've tried to reinstall, reinstall the service, giving them both admin rights, etc. But nothing has worked. @elmor any thoughts? Anyone else?


----------



## BUFUMAN

ASDFG123 said:


> How to fix problem with changing "Performance Bias" option ? When i change this from auto to any other option ex. CB15, AIDA and etc. Windows freezes during boot (Win 10 1703). I tried with all setting in default except "Performance Bias" same result.Now i am on 3502, but problem with Cb15 existed on 3008 too.
> 
> Another problem on 3502 that pc unstable even without load. Couple times my pc did not responded during surfing in the internet.
> I used previously safe level of OC from previous bioses 3.8GHz, 3200 Ram which is stable on 1701 and 3008.
> 
> Third, i noticed strange numbers on RAM. Temps on previous versions without load were 33-35C with difference between A and B 0.8-1.4 C due to different voltage. However on the new 3502 there is jumps in temperature up to 42 C, so the range is 33-42C without load. Maybe this problem is not related to bios but anyway it strange.



1. Disable fast boot @uefi

2. Disable Fast boot at power settings ]Windows[

This should solve your issue.

If not try sfc /scannow command

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dorbot

PeerlessGirl said:


> Has anyone else experienced Asus ZenStates (Elmor's PStates overclocking) suddenly not working anymore? It used to be that starting it would give me an initialization error "memory cannot find the file specified", but upon second use, it would run. Now it is simply repeating that at every run attempt. I've tried to reinstall, reinstall the service, giving them both admin rights, etc. But nothing has worked. @elmor any thoughts? Anyone else?


Yeah, same. Has been doing that for months for me.

"Error initializing memory interface Unable to find the specified file."

I first thought it had something to do with the creators fall update but I'm not so sure now.
Every now and then I pipe up about it but no joy so far, Elmor has moved on from Zenstates, which is a shame.
No idea how to proceed. The error message tells you nothing helpful.
No Zenstates.

Dont really fancy doing p-state overclocks in the BIOS.
Bit of a pisser really.


----------



## LicSqualo

I remember (but I can be wrong) that Zenstate was created by Elmor for the PrimeX370 users that don't have the Pstate page as C6H.
Now, with the last agesa updates, no Pstate overclocking is required. Also with simple manual overclock, the pstate are always active (in the past was different).


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Zenstates isn't needed anymore, since 3502 lets you do perfect p-state overclocking right in the BIOS. You can leave every pertinent setting to auto in the main page, and you can now edit VID for P0! It's as easy as editing P0 VID/FID, no need to mess with CPU offset voltage anymore... you can also edit the other pstates if you want.


Here's 1.375v VID 3800 FID for P0, the rest left at auto, XFR/CPB disabled so pstates are used as specified. No issues. Love it. This is how it should've been since day one, and it's finally fixed.

This results in ~1.3v under load, no LLC (P95 small FFTs) which is what my 1700 (1708SUS) needs for stable 3.8GHz + 3466MHz memory


----------



## usoldier

Dr. Vodka said:


> Zenstates isn't needed anymore, since 3502 lets you do perfect p-state overclocking right in the BIOS. You can leave every pertinent setting to auto in the main page, and you can now edit VID for P0! It's as easy as editing P0 VID/FID, no need to mess with CPU offset voltage anymore... you can also edit the other pstates if you want.
> 
> 
> Here's 1.375v VID 3800 FID for P0, the rest left at auto, XFR/CPB disabled so pstates are used as specified. No issues. Love it. This is how it should've been since day one, and it's finally fixed.
> 
> This results in ~1.3v under load, no LLC (P95 small FFTs) which is what my 1700 (1708SUS) needs for stable 3.8GHz


Is there any place i can see pics on how is it done i never tried Zenstates so my CPU never clocks down and keeps at some voltage 24/7 would love to have my current OC and having voltage and clock speed droping down to save power.


----------



## Leftezog

1usmus said:


> 3466DR 64.8ns on 3501


Hi 1usmus. Do you remember here ProcOdt, RTT and CADBUS settings? I would aprreciate it a lot so to try if I can stabilize mine in these timings.


----------



## gupsterg

R7 1800X UA 1737SUS
ASUS C6H UEFI 3502
F4-3200C14D-16GTZ (3333MHz Fast @ 1.375V)

So looks like P95 v29.4B5 (Custom 8K 4096K 12000MB) is sound  . PState 0 edited to 4.0GHz and VID 1.368V, IMO going to SOC 1.012V seems to have fixed the black screening, could well be also due to the extra 6mV VID IDK. 









View attachment P95 4.0 1.368V 3333F 1.012V 1.375V pass 19hrs.txt


FFT's are now basically on 3rd rerun.



mito1172 said:


> thank you


No problem  .



ASDFG123 said:


> How to fix problem with changing "Performance Bias" option ? When i change this from auto to any other option ex. CB15, AIDA and etc. Windows freezes during boot (Win 10 1703). I tried with all setting in default except "Performance Bias" same result.Now i am on 3502, but problem with Cb15 existed on 3008 too.


*Performance Bias* setting tweaks the CPU, some CPUs do not respond well to this. I had some CPUs that would take an adjustment and go to OS without issue, one did not. A member (Timur Born) shared increasing SOC allowed his CPU to use a Performance Bias, this also worked for me on the CPU that had an issue, perhaps try that.



usoldier said:


> Is there any place i can see pics on how is it done i never tried Zenstates so my CPU never clocks down and keeps at some voltage 24/7 would love to have my current OC and having voltage and clock speed droping down to save power.


Use this guide, just ignore where it states VID change does not work.


----------



## voreo

What's the link to get the audio drivers straight from windows again for this board? its been mentioned here but searching this thread is not being helpful at all


----------



## gupsterg

Just wondering how members are finding 3400MHz?

With the 4.0GHz CPU clock 3333MHz RAM clock just seemed weird as numbers  . So have moved to 3400MHz testing now  . I'm using The Stilt's 3333MHz timings, SOC 1.025V VDIMM 1.375V resulted in a BSOD once I launched HCI Memtest. Bumped SOC to 1.05V and VDIMM to 1.385V, so far looking good.


----------



## hurricane28

gupsterg said:


> Just wondering how members are finding 3400MHz?
> 
> With the 4.0GHz CPU clock 3333MHz RAM clock just seemed weird as numbers  . So have moved to 3400MHz testing now  . I'm using The Stilt's 3333MHz timings, SOC 1.025V VDIMM 1.375V resulted in a BSOD once I launched HCI Memtest. Bumped SOC to 1.05V and VDIMM to 1.385V, so far looking good.
> 
> View attachment 78761


Looking good man, why not using Memtest64 instead? Imo its much more convenient instead of opening 16 instances of memtest86. Idk which one is better though, but with Memtest64 overnight testing i never had any problems.


----------



## wingman99

gupsterg said:


> Just wondering how members are finding 3400MHz?
> 
> With the 4.0GHz CPU clock 3333MHz RAM clock just seemed weird as numbers  . So have moved to 3400MHz testing now  . I'm using The Stilt's 3333MHz timings, SOC 1.025V VDIMM 1.375V resulted in a BSOD once I launched HCI Memtest. Bumped SOC to 1.05V and VDIMM to 1.385V, so far looking good.
> 
> View attachment 78761


How did you do the larger attachment?


----------



## Disassociative

I mean I just use ZenStates because it shows the frequency correctly in task manager - it's a minor issue but it just bugs me that using BIOS overclocks makes task manager report weird stuff


----------



## seniorfallrisk

usoldier said:


> Is there any place i can see pics on how is it done i never tried Zenstates so my CPU never clocks down and keeps at some voltage 24/7 would love to have my current OC and having voltage and clock speed droping down to save power.


If you're on 3502, just overclock normally and then in windows changing the profile to balanced worked the best for me. I downclock to 1550mhz and ramp up to 3.6ghz (where my OC is currently).


----------



## hurricane28

I don't get it.. I ran Memtest64 overnight last night an i woke up it wasn't stable and the test stopped by 17K %. The same setting were stable before for over 36K %.. This platform is very unstable..


----------



## Leftezog

Hello everyone. One fast question. I have G.Skill 3600c16 gtzr kit 2x8gb b.die but I can't make it stable with 14 timings at 3466Mhz. Also I have 1800x with stock settings and voltages. Do I have to manually raise the vcore coltage and oc my cpu to achieve low timings at 3466Mhz? Most of the people achieving 3466Mhz and 14-14-14-14 timings with my kit have oced cpus. Does this plays major role? My best is 3466Mhz c14-15-15-15-30 cr2 with around 66.8-66.6ns latency. For further details I will post a screenshot after I get home. But is this the reason that my memory kit isn't capable of 3466Mhz c14 timings? Do I need to oc my cpu?


----------



## Ramad

mito1172 said:


> 312 bad?


Regular user who only uses CPU, SOC, DRAM voltages and loads presets will not notice a difference, because the answer for him will be raising the voltages to gain stability. But if you tune the whole BIOS then you will notice a difference in the way the motherboard behaves. To give an example, you will need higher VTTDDR voltage than half of DRAM voltage with EC 312 and booting using lower PROC ODT than 60 Ohm is harder for a CPU that is used to boot at 60 Ohm. Why is that important? Well, I found out that latest BIOS such as 3501/3502 requires lower PROC ODT to be fully stable, the 60 Ohm that I have been using with earlier BIOS versions will not cut it. Of course, needed PROC ODT value depends on the quality of the CPU, some need 60 Ohm other CPU's needs less.


----------



## gupsterg

hurricane28 said:


> Looking good man, why not using Memtest64 instead? Imo its much more convenient instead of opening 16 instances of memtest86. Idk which one is better though, but with Memtest64 overnight testing i never had any problems.


When TPU Memtest64 did come out I tried it, I can't recall why I still went with HCI. I have a paid copy of HCI, so can use batch file to launch it for multiple instances, etc. Frikencio made a GUI app which launches HCI Memtest as well and Bartouille, I use Frikencio launcher these days  .



wingman99 said:


> How did you do the larger attachment?


View this.



hurricane28 said:


> I don't get it.. I ran Memtest64 overnight last night an i woke up it wasn't stable and the test stopped by 17K %. The same setting were stable before for over 36K %.. This platform is very unstable..


If on reruns you have issues OC is unstable IMO.



Leftezog said:


> Hello everyone. One fast question. I have G.Skill 3600c16 gtzr kit 2x8gb b.die but I can't make it stable with 14 timings at 3466Mhz. Also I have 1800x with stock settings and voltages. Do I have to manually raise the vcore coltage and oc my cpu to achieve low timings at 3466Mhz? Most of the people achieving 3466Mhz and 14-14-14-14 timings with my kit have oced cpus. Does this plays major role? My best is 3466Mhz c14-15-15-15-30 cr2 with around 66.8-66.6ns latency. For further details I will post a screenshot after I get home. But is this the reason that my memory kit isn't capable of 3466Mhz c14 timings? Do I need to oc my cpu?


There is variability between IMC, so you may not gain similar as another. Simply put, at stock CPU to gain stability with improved RAM MHz/timings I would adjust SOC and or VDIMM.


----------



## hurricane28

gupsterg said:


> When TPU Memtest64 did come out I tried it, I can't recall why I still went with HCI. I have a paid copy of HCI, so can use batch file to launch it for multiple instances, etc. Frikencio made a GUI app which launches HCI Memtest as well and Bartouille, I use Frikencio launcher these days  .
> 
> 
> 
> View this.
> 
> 
> 
> If on reruns you have issues OC is unstable IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> There is variability between IMC, so you may not gain similar as another. Simply put, at stock CPU to gain stability with improved RAM MHz/timings I would adjust SOC and or VDIMM.



Never seen his launcher, can you give me a link to it? Thnx. 

Yes it obviously has to do with my system not being stable but what can cause this? I mean, I was stable at this setting before and now it crashes on me on the newer BIOS's.. It also has ridiculous vdroop, 1.4 vcore in BIOS results in 1.369 under load with LLC Level 3.. monitored in hardwareinfo64 under CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) which is the most accurate sensor. Will do some more testing but this is getting ridiculous imo... Am i the only one with overclocking problems on the newer BIOS's..? If so, it must be hardware related than.


----------



## Leftezog

gupsterg said:


> There is variability between IMC, so you may not gain similar as another. Simply put, at stock CPU to gain stability with improved RAM MHz/timings I would adjust SOC and or VDIMM.


Thanks for your reply gupsterg. I have tried until 1.15 vsoc(seems to go until 1.191v in usage) and 1.47 vdimm(seems to go 1.504v in usage). I didn't want to go any higher. Tried almost every different combination of ProcOdt with RTT and CAD values but getting errors always in HCI memtest. I guess this is my limit of my kit.


----------



## Albert1007

Reflashed BIOS 3502, got far better results:

3200 with The Stilt's fast 3200 preset, 1.365V on the RAM and 0.975V on the SoC










Pretty nice results IMO


----------



## usoldier

Thanks for the help guys iam just testing out stability with this Zenstates OC things are looking good.


----------



## Frikencio

Why is my Task Manager reading my CPU Speed so high?


----------



## gupsterg

hurricane28 said:


> Never seen his launcher, can you give me a link to it? Thnx.
> 
> Yes it obviously has to do with my system not being stable but what can cause this? I mean, I was stable at this setting before and now it crashes on me on the newer BIOS's.. It also has ridiculous vdroop, 1.4 vcore in BIOS results in 1.369 under load with LLC Level 3.. monitored in hardwareinfo64 under CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) which is the most accurate sensor. Will do some more testing but this is getting ridiculous imo... Am i the only one with overclocking problems on the newer BIOS's..? If so, it must be hardware related than.


This is Frikencio version  .

View attachment MemTestPro_Launcher.zip


Load CPU with this app, load a single thread on CPU, you should see voltage same or very close to what you set as in UEFI. As you load more threads you will get a greater voltage difference and as explained numerous times in thread this is load line effect you are seeing. Stock Load Line Calibration is loose, again repeatedly stated in thread so many times. IF you can't stabilise your OC with stock LLC then you have several routes:-

i) Lower OC.
ii) Increase voltage.
iii) Increase LLC level.
iv) Any combination of above.

Your HW IMO is fine, the UEFI is more than developed to eek out the best from silicon. Sometimes I think people have a high expectation of this gen 1 platform.

My stability testing of a profile does not only include hammering rig with high sustained loads. I will do reruns on posts from shutdown and restarts. As the post process differs and I wish to make sure that if there is any variation in training for a post the profile is sound. I will let it idle for lengths of time.

From past experience on this "platform" I expect the higher RAM OC may not be sustainable when room ambient is excessive than usual. I noted this when there was a heatwave last year in the UK.

I expect some need for re-tweaking a given profile between a UEFI, as experience has shown in the past this can be the case. So if a user doesn't wish to reinvest time I think they need to forgo a UEFI change until it has a bug fix they need.



Leftezog said:


> Thanks for your reply gupsterg. I have tried until 1.15 vsoc(seems to go until 1.191v in usage) and 1.47 vdimm(seems to go 1.504v in usage). I didn't want to go any higher. Tried almost every different combination of ProcOdt with RTT and CAD values but getting errors always in HCI memtest. I guess this is my limit of my kit.


No problem  .

To me that would be excessive SOC voltage for RAM used and settings being targeted. Have a view of some of the shares in the Ryzen memory thread for SOC used by others. VDIMM again seems high, I have only ever IIRC used max 1.4V. Some members experience issues with over volting.

On the F4-3200C14D-16GTZ I've reached 3466MHz The Stilt (C15) on 2 CPUs out of 4, 5th one is soon to be tested. 3466MHz C14 without slackening other timings has not been possible for me, so C15 was actually no loss in performance but way easier to tame. 3333MHz Fast was possible on 4 out of 5 and initial one was sold on prior to UEFI allowing 3333MHz without BCLK adjustment, etc. Only 1 CPU so far did ~3500MHz (will be testing another soon), but then I had to go C16 and 2T IIRC (result should be the RAM thread).


----------



## Frikencio

gupsterg said:


> This is Frikencio version  .
> 
> View attachment 79113


But you need to put the exe inside the HCI folder, it cannot find it by itself because HCI does not install in any particular folder so you need to manually put the launcher in the same folder.


----------



## gupsterg

Frikencio said:


> But you need to put the exe inside the HCI folder, it cannot find it by itself because HCI does not install in any particular folder so you need to manually put the launcher in the same folder.


Indeed, as post was already getting mega I omitted that info :doh:.

@hurricane28

Last night preliminary testing is showing 3400MHz with tight timings maybe in grasp with 4.0GHz CPU. I rerun testing of HCI this morning though on 4.0/3333F, I'm also doing RealBench rerun.



Spoiler






















LLC is [Auto] for CPU/SOC. VID is 1.368V, we can see it is requesting that, it is getting that at times if I looked at log. CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) bounced above 1.368V for a moment. I do not doubt it probably swung a bit higher than that. If I adjusted LLC from [Auto] there is no doubt that swing above could be higher. We have data from oscilloscope from Raja in thread.


----------



## dorbot

*Pstates not downclocking*

Just tried a P0 overclock but when I am in windows it does not appear to be downclocking. So its sitting at 3.875Ghz on all cores according to hwinfo.
What could I have missed in the bios.

Core performance boost is off

EDIT.
Fixed it. The power plan in windows was high performance and the minimum processor state was set to 100 percent.....

What happens if I turn CPB on again ?


----------



## gupsterg

dorbot said:


> Just tried a P0 overclock but when I am in windows it does not appear to be downclocking. So its sitting at 3.875Ghz on all cores according to hwinfo.
> What could I have missed in the bios.
> 
> Core performance boost is off


i) Make sure power plan in OS has min CPU state not as 100%.
ii) Advanced > AMD CBS > ZEN Common Options > Global C-States Control is [Auto] or [Enabled].


----------



## dorbot

gupsterg said:


> i) Make sure power plan in OS has min CPU state not as 100%.
> ii) Advanced > AMD CBS > ZEN Common Options > Global C-States Control is [Auto] or [Enabled].


Thanks Gup!


----------



## dorbot

BIOS 3502 seems to have fixed my H100i water pump running at random slow speeds in the bios too. Sometimes as low as 200 rpm. That was a difficult one, if you think about it.
Bit tricky editing bios settings when you only have about 25 seconds before thermal shutdown.
Fine once you get in to Windows, if you can get there......



Air cooling a waterblock is difficult and NOISY. 
lol.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

LicSqualo said:


> I remember (but I can be wrong) that Zenstate was created by Elmor for the PrimeX370 users that don't have the Pstate page as C6H.
> Now, with the last agesa updates, no Pstate overclocking is required. Also with simple manual overclock, the pstate are always active (in the past was different).


He passed it out for the C6H users first to make it easier than entering hex values in the BIOS, and dealing with offsets.



Dr. Vodka said:


> Zenstates isn't needed anymore, since 3502 lets you do perfect p-state overclocking right in the BIOS. You can leave every pertinent setting to auto in the main page, and you can now edit VID for P0! It's as easy as editing P0 VID/FID, no need to mess with CPU offset voltage anymore... you can also edit the other pstates if you want.
> 
> 
> Here's 1.375v VID 3800 FID for P0, the rest left at auto, XFR/CPB disabled so pstates are used as specified. No issues. Love it. This is how it should've been since day one, and it's finally fixed.
> 
> This results in ~1.3v under load, no LLC (P95 small FFTs) which is what my 1700 (1708SUS) needs for stable 3.8GHz + 3466MHz memory


It's nice that ZenStates isn't needed, however, it doesn't really solve my issue. ZenStates was handy to be able to apply an overclock "as needed" and run the chip stock at boot, and unless I needed the extra OC (games that it matters in, Benchmarking, etc). That won't be possible with a BIOS setup. I was more concerned that it just stopped working literally within the last week, I'm going to assume it's a windows update issue (which also keeps resetting my power plan from Ryzen Balanced to Balanced--has done it 3 times in the last couple weeks). I just don't understand why it stopped working properly, was more my issue.


----------



## hurricane28

gupsterg said:


> Indeed, as post was already getting mega I omitted that info :doh:.
> 
> @hurricane28
> 
> Last night preliminary testing is showing 3400MHz with tight timings maybe in grasp with 4.0GHz CPU. I rerun testing of HCI this morning though on 4.0/3333F, I'm also doing RealBench rerun.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 79185
> 
> 
> View attachment 79193
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLC is [Auto] for CPU/SOC. VID is 1.368V, we can see it is requesting that, it is getting that at times if I looked at log. CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) bounced above 1.368V for a moment. I do not doubt it probably swung a bit higher than that. If I adjusted LLC from [Auto] there is no doubt that swing above could be higher. We have data from oscilloscope from Raja in thread.



Looks stable enough to me man. 

What are the rest of your BIOS settings? Would you mind posting them in order for me to see what i am perhaps doing wrong? Thnx.


----------



## hurricane28

gupsterg said:


> This is Frikencio version  .
> 
> View attachment 79113
> 
> 
> Load CPU with this app, load a single thread on CPU, you should see voltage same or very close to what you set as in UEFI. As you load more threads you will get a greater voltage difference and as explained numerous times in thread this is load line effect you are seeing. Stock Load Line Calibration is loose, again repeatedly stated in thread so many times. IF you can't stabilise your OC with stock LLC then you have several routes:-
> 
> i) Lower OC.
> ii) Increase voltage.
> iii) Increase LLC level.
> iv) Any combination of above.
> 
> Your HW IMO is fine, the UEFI is more than developed to eek out the best from silicon. Sometimes I think people have a high expectation of this gen 1 platform.
> 
> My stability testing of a profile does not only include hammering rig with high sustained loads. I will do reruns on posts from shutdown and restarts. As the post process differs and I wish to make sure that if there is any variation in training for a post the profile is sound. I will let it idle for lengths of time.
> 
> From past experience on this "platform" I expect the higher RAM OC may not be sustainable when room ambient is excessive than usual. I noted this when there was a heatwave last year in the UK.
> 
> I expect some need for re-tweaking a given profile between a UEFI, as experience has shown in the past this can be the case. So if a user doesn't wish to reinvest time I think they need to forgo a UEFI change until it has a bug fix they need.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem  .
> 
> To me that would be excessive SOC voltage for RAM used and settings being targeted. Have a view of some of the shares in the Ryzen memory thread for SOC used by others. VDIMM again seems high, I have only ever IIRC used max 1.4V. Some members experience issues with over volting.
> 
> On the F4-3200C14D-16GTZ I've reached 3466MHz The Stilt (C15) on 2 CPUs out of 4, 5th one is soon to be tested. 3466MHz C14 without slackening other timings has not been possible for me, so C15 was actually no loss in performance but way easier to tame. 3333MHz Fast was possible on 4 out of 5 and initial one was sold on prior to UEFI allowing 3333MHz without BCLK adjustment, etc. Only 1 CPU so far did ~3500MHz (will be testing another soon), but then I had to go C16 and 2T IIRC (result should be the RAM thread).



Thnx for the programs man, i will look in to this. 

I don't think you understand what i am trying to say here or maybe i wasn't clear on what i meant. 

What i meant was that i was able to achieve stability at a lot lower vcore on 1701 BIOS compared to new AGESA update, this is odd.

I know what LLC does and i use LEvel 3 most of the time but now i am on Level 4 as it gives the best stable voltage. The CH6 has very weak LLC setting and high overclocks are only sustainable with at least LLC level 3, leaving it on auto will never be stable from my testing. I asked several times now how to measure from the CPU socket itself in order to measure accurate voltages but i never got any answers unfortunately. 

What do you mean high expectation? I mean, we pay top dollar/euro for this hardware so yeah, we can expect top end performance imo. And yes, a lot of problems are ironed out but still some minor bug fixes need some attention. 

I mean, the BIOS can't even read the CPU speed correctly as its always locket on 3.2 GHz and in BIOS i get 4.8 GHz lol. This is just poor coding, nothing else to it really. A friend of mine has Asus B350 Plus which doesn't have this problem so its not AMD but Asus themselves.. 


anyway, do you think PState overclocking is better than regular overclocking? I might re-flash BIOS again as some people see benefits from it.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

hurricane28 said:


> anyway, do you think PState overclocking is better than regular overclocking? I might re-flash BIOS again as some people see benefits from it.


I wouldn't say "better", just depends if you want to run your CPU at 100% speed 24/7, or if you want it to clock down when it's not using as much. I personally prefer PState OCing, but others do not. Zen+ is supposed to have MUCH improved PStates period, so that may change even more in a few months.


----------



## hurricane28

PeerlessGirl said:


> I wouldn't say "better", just depends if you want to run your CPU at 100% speed 24/7, or if you want it to clock down when it's not using as much. I personally prefer PState OCing, but others do not. Zen+ is supposed to have MUCH improved PStates period, so that may change even more in a few months.


Yeah, i know it downclocks but what i meant was that it could result in lower vcore at the same overclock.


----------



## gupsterg

dorbot said:


> Thanks Gup!


NP  .



dorbot said:


> BIOS 3502 seems to have fixed my H100i water pump running at random slow speeds in the bios too. Sometimes as low as 200 rpm. That was a difficult one, if you think about it.
> Bit tricky editing bios settings when you only have about 25 seconds before thermal shutdown.
> Fine once you get in to Windows, if you can get there......
> 
> 
> 
> Air cooling a waterblock is difficult and NOISY.
> lol.


Nice  , for me at the moment UEFI 3502 is champ, bear in mind I dropped out of using C6H around Sep 17 UEFI 1501 was last I used. I had very little gripes about UEFI even then and the few I had seem to be addressed  .



hurricane28 said:


> Looks stable enough to me man.
> 
> What are the rest of your BIOS settings? Would you mind posting them in order for me to see what i am perhaps doing wrong? Thnx.


4.0/3333F is solid IMO, Y-Cruncher each test set shown below for anyone.



Spoiler






















































































After that I tried 3466MHz and again nice sweet post, had some errors in HCI though  . So I have back peddled to gaining 3400MHz as at a tight timings and low voltages I can. I'll get you a txt to compare as soon as PC is not running stability test.

But here is a run down of say base setup which is part of tweaked OC profiles.

*Extreme Tweaker page*

Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
Performance Bias [None]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Enabled]
1.8V PLL Voltage [1.80000]
1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]
*
DRAM Timings config page*

Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
*
Digi+ page*

VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
*
Tweakers Paradise page*

Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
Sense MI Offset [Auto] (as above option is set to disabled it can be left as [Auto] here)

As said for 1 DPC Single rank/sided ram kit UEFI 3502 is setting BGS & BGSA correctly so no need to set manually. I then have used The Stilt timings and set memory frequency as I want using setting on Extreme Tweaker page. Only for >3333MHz I am manually setting ProcODT as 60Ω and CAD Bus 30Ω 30Ω 30Ω 30Ω, these values have worked well for me in the past.

I'm using a PState 0 OC, I only change FID & VID for that state. I use manual mode of voltage for SOC, I started at 1.0V for 3333MHz Fast and finished at 1.012V. 3400MHz/3466MHz is needing 1.037V in preliminary testing, this is lower than past CPUs I had, when used with same board/RAM. VDIMM in the past this RAM has needed 1.375V for 3333MHz and ~1.385V for 3466MHz, I keep VBOOT and VDIMM the same.

Currently I am keeping SVM mode enabled on Advanced page > CPU Configuration, as plan to use VM. We have had examples in the past where an OC profile can destabilise with this setting on, so if you don't plan to use VM in OS just disable it.

This is about all I do TBH, HTH :thumb:.


----------



## hurricane28

I can't get the Memtest Pro launcher to work. I put the launcher in the same folder but i keep getting error messages. Do i need to buy the Pro version in order to run it?


----------



## hurricane28

gupsterg said:


> NP  .
> 
> 
> 
> Nice  , for me at the moment UEFI 3502 is champ, bear in mind I dropped out of using C6H around Sep 17 UEFI 1501 was last I used. I had very little gripes about UEFI even then and the few I had seem to be addressed  .
> 
> 
> 
> 4.0/3333F is solid IMO, Y-Cruncher each test set shown below for anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 79489
> 
> 
> View attachment 79497
> 
> 
> View attachment 79505
> 
> 
> View attachment 79513
> 
> 
> View attachment 79521
> 
> 
> View attachment 79529
> 
> 
> View attachment 79537
> 
> 
> View attachment 79545
> 
> 
> View attachment 79553
> 
> 
> View attachment 79561
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that I tried 3466MHz and again nice sweet post, had some errors in HCI though  . So I have back peddled to gaining 3400MHz as at a tight timings and low voltages I can. I'll get you a txt to compare as soon as PC is not running stability test.
> 
> But here is a run down of say base setup which is part of tweaked OC profiles.
> 
> *Extreme Tweaker page*
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> Performance Bias [None]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Enabled]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [1.80000]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]
> *
> DRAM Timings config page*
> 
> Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> *
> Digi+ page*
> 
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> *
> Tweakers Paradise page*
> 
> Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto] (as above option is set to disabled it can be left as [Auto] here)
> 
> As said for 1 DPC Single rank/sided ram kit UEFI 3502 is setting BGS & BGSA correctly so no need to set manually. I then have used The Stilt timings and set memory frequency as I want using setting on Extreme Tweaker page. Only for >3333MHz I am manually setting ProcODT as 60Ω and CAD Bus 30Ω 30Ω 30Ω 30Ω, these values have worked well for me in the past.
> 
> I'm using a PState 0 OC, I only change FID & VID for that state. I use manual mode of voltage for SOC, I started at 1.0V for 3333MHz Fast and finished at 1.012V. 3400MHz/3466MHz is needing 1.037V in preliminary testing, this is lower than past CPUs I had, when used with same board/RAM. VDIMM in the past this RAM has needed 1.375V for 3333MHz and ~1.385V for 3466MHz, I keep VBOOT and VDIMM the same.
> 
> Currently I am keeping SVM mode enabled on Advanced page > CPU Configuration, as plan to use VM. We have had examples in the past where an OC profile can destabilise with this setting on, so if you don't plan to use VM in OS just disable it.
> 
> This is about all I do TBH, HTH :thumb:.


Thank you very much for that info man, i will take a look later. I think i know what is causing my higher voltage requirement but i am not sure. If i remember correctly, i used to run performance bias to none and now i have it set at CB R15. I also have SVM enabled now. There are just too many options in this BIOS man lol. Its need to have them but its easy to overlook them. 

Thnx again.  Thumb


----------



## gupsterg

hurricane28 said:


> I can't get the Memtest Pro launcher to work. I put the launcher in the same folder but i keep getting error messages. Do i need to buy the Pro version in order to run it?


Yes you need paid version.



hurricane28 said:


> Thank you very much for that info man, i will take a look later. I think i know what is causing my higher voltage requirement but i am not sure. If i remember correctly, i used to run performance bias to none and now i have it set at CB R15. I also have SVM enabled now. There are just too many options in this BIOS man lol. Its need to have them but its easy to overlook them.
> 
> Thnx again.  Thumb


NP  .

IMO do not use a Performance Bias for daily use. Not all aspects of usage will gain from it *but* depending on CPU sample you'll end up with:-

i) erratic behaviour.
ii) need more voltage to CPU/SOC, etc.

SVM used to always be set to [Disabled] in the countless UEFIs upto 1501.

Another thing to bare in mind is VDDP, I haven't checked if it is still there on Extreme Tweaker > Digi+. Very early UEFIs used to show VDDP ~0.900V on [Auto], later ones became ~0.9xxV. I found a CPU responded better to OC profile with it lowered to 0.900V, this was noticed by Timur Born. I have not done this tweak yet with new CPU/UEFI 3502, also do not confuse this with CLDO_VDDP which is differing setting.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

hurricane28 said:


> Yeah, i know it downclocks but what i meant was that it could result in lower vcore at the same overclock.


Probably not. In fact, you may get better clocks from NOT using PStates (or maybe it'll be the same), but that may change as the Zen+ code gets backported (which it may already be) and/or using Zen+.


----------



## hurricane28

gupsterg said:


> Yes you need paid version.
> 
> 
> 
> NP  .
> 
> IMO do not use a Performance Bias for daily use. Not all aspects of usage will gain from it *but* depending on CPU sample you'll end up with:-
> 
> i) erratic behaviour.
> ii) need more voltage to CPU/SOC, etc.
> 
> SVM used to always be set to [Disabled] in the countless UEFIs upto 1501.
> 
> Another thing to bare in mind is VDDP, I haven't checked if it is still there on Extreme Tweaker > Digi+. Very early UEFIs used to show VDDP ~0.900V on [Auto], later ones became ~0.9xxV. I found a CPU responded better to OC profile with it lowered to 0.900V, this was noticed by Timur Born. I have not done this tweak yet with new CPU/UEFI 3502, also do not confuse this with CLDO_VDDP which is differing setting.



Ah alright then, i don't have the paid version so i guess i stick to Memtest64. 

This makes a lot of sense to me as the performance bias does load a different setting or something in BIOS which maybe needs more voltage.. If i remember correctly, i have my VDDP set to 0.900 as its suggested in the Dram timer calculator program. Never touched CLDO_VDDP tho, but as far as i read from it you need to reset BIOS first in order for it to take affect, correct?


----------



## coreykill99

hurricane28 said:


> Thnx for the programs man, i will look in to this.
> 
> I don't think you understand what i am trying to say here or maybe i wasn't clear on what i meant.
> 
> What i meant was that i was able to achieve stability at a lot lower vcore on 1701 BIOS compared to new AGESA update, this is odd.
> 
> I know what LLC does and i use LEvel 3 most of the time but now i am on Level 4 as it gives the best stable voltage. The CH6 has very weak LLC setting and high overclocks are only sustainable with at least LLC level 3, leaving it on auto will never be stable from my testing. I asked several times now how to measure from the CPU socket itself in order to measure accurate voltages but i never got any answers unfortunately.
> 
> What do you mean high expectation? I mean, we pay top dollar/euro for this hardware so yeah, we can expect top end performance imo. And yes, a lot of problems are ironed out but still some minor bug fixes need some attention.
> 
> I mean, the BIOS can't even read the CPU speed correctly as its always locket on 3.2 GHz and in BIOS i get 4.8 GHz lol. This is just poor coding, nothing else to it really. A friend of mine has Asus B350 Plus which doesn't have this problem so its not AMD but Asus themselves..
> 
> 
> anyway, do you think PState overclocking is better than regular overclocking? I might re-flash BIOS again as some people see benefits from it.


is this what your looking for? sorry its a terrible picture. but it should get the point across. just lay your multimeter leads over either sides of the SMD and you should get your readout.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

I see the BIOS PState OCing is still in Hex...that's another reason why I prefer ZenStates.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

PeerlessGirl said:


> I see the BIOS PState OCing is still in Hex...that's another reason why I prefer ZenStates.



https://hardforum.com/threads/ryzen-pstate-overclocking-method-calculation-and-calculator.1928648/

In post #3 there's a link to an excel file that calculates the hex values for you.



It's strange that your ZS installation stopped working out of the blue. No idea about that.


----------



## hurricane28

coreykill99 said:


> is this what your looking for? sorry its a terrible picture. but it should get the point across. just lay your multimeter leads over either sides of the SMD and you should get your readout.


Oh yes i remember, thnx for that. 

I don't know how accurate that is so i don't really trust it as i don't want to fry anything.


----------



## seniorfallrisk

PeerlessGirl said:


> I see the BIOS PState OCing is still in Hex...that's another reason why I prefer ZenStates.


We no longer need p-state overclocks in 3502, I'm not sure why you're so dead set on it. Just set a normal overclock, boot into windows, and choose the balanced power plan or change the ryzen balanced plan to have a 5% minimum processor state.


----------



## Amir007

Custom P-state 0 edit in 3502 is still the best way to OC because it also allows the voltage to drop down too. What do you mean normal OC? If you are talking about just setting the multi to x39 or x40 as this will not allow the voltage or MHZ to drop. I tried this last week and it was always sitting at 3900Mhz and v1.3xx despite what i set in minimum processor state using Ryzen balance.


----------



## datspike

PeerlessGirl said:


> I see the BIOS PState OCing is still in Hex...that's another reason why I prefer ZenStates.


Your ZenStates stopped working because of a crash while ZS were open, basically it's settings got corrupted. You can delete the settings here:
C:\Windows\System32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\ASUS
and everything will get back to normal


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Dr. Vodka said:


> https://hardforum.com/threads/ryzen-pstate-overclocking-method-calculation-and-calculator.1928648/
> 
> In post #3 there's a link to an excel file that calculates the hex values for you.
> 
> 
> 
> It's strange that your ZS installation stopped working out of the blue. No idea about that.


Thanks. I can only assume "Windows Update" really, as that's the only thing that would've occurred. I hadn't even updated to the latest bios yet, was still using Elmor's 3501 beta.

Edit:



datspike said:


> Your ZenStates stopped working because of a crash while ZS were open, basically it's settings got corrupted. You can delete the settings here:
> C:\Windows\System32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\ASUS
> and everything will get back to normal


Yeah. Wow, alright, great, that's got it. It's crashed many many times before and never did that. Great to know, thank you!

Edit:



seniorfallrisk said:


> We no longer need p-state overclocks in 3502, I'm not sure why you're so dead set on it. Just set a normal overclock, boot into windows, and choose the balanced power plan or change the ryzen balanced plan to have a 5% minimum processor state.


Yeah, it doesn't work that way. Voltage doesn't drop, it doesn't behave the same way. The windows Balanced plan sucks ass compared to the ryzen one, and I've had a 10% minimum state set since day one of my build. However, this does not lower the voltage, and does not allow specific multiplier/voltage targets (i.e. P0 = full p1 = stock p2= 1.5ghz low power) that's how I have mine set up. I'm "dead set on it" so the system will actually function the way I want it to as opposed to the way it wants to, which is inefficient. Do double-check what your talking about before you say stuff.


----------



## gupsterg

hurricane28 said:


> Ah alright then, i don't have the paid version so i guess i stick to Memtest64.
> 
> This makes a lot of sense to me as the performance bias does load a different setting or something in BIOS which maybe needs more voltage.. If i remember correctly, i have my VDDP set to 0.900 as its suggested in the Dram timer calculator program. Never touched CLDO_VDDP tho, but as far as i read from it you need to reset BIOS first in order for it to take affect, correct?


No problem  .

CLDO_VDDP indeed needed reset in the past, if it does still on later UEFI IDK. This CPU does not have a memory hole for 3333MHz, 3400MHz, 3466MHz and 3533MHz. I have not tried any other frequencies except 2133MHz, as higher frequencies are all good I doubt I'll be adjusting CLDO_VDDP on this CPU.

4.0GHz 3400MHz C14 1T with nice timings is out of preliminary phase, as it had 2x clear HCI runs of some length and now is in full test phase  .











PeerlessGirl said:


> I see the BIOS PState OCing is still in Hex...that's another reason why I prefer ZenStates.


From day 1 there has been boxes in UEFI where when you adjust hex value it tells you what is target MHz/mV.



seniorfallrisk said:


> We no longer need p-state overclocks in 3502, I'm not sure why you're so dead set on it. Just set a normal overclock, boot into windows, and choose the balanced power plan or change the ryzen balanced plan to have a 5% minimum processor state.


Correct, I just prefer using the VID change in PState as then:-

i) VID request in HWINFO is more relevant for records/sharing data.
ii) do not need to use offset on Extreme Tweaker which then is technically increasing voltage to all states. This is less of a problem on X CPU as they tend to use 1.35V when in OC mode but non X will use 1.1875V. So say in the past for 3.8GHz I needed offset of +200mV it would apply to all states on R7 1700, but now I can do a PState VID as I want in UEFI  .

IMO one of the reasons ZenStates was made by Elmor was because early on if we used an offset on Extreme Tweaker and board did boot loop, then AMD code reset back to stock CPU could go to PB/XFR clocks, thus use ~1.5V. The offset on Extreme Tweaker page would remain and a CPU could get zapp'd with excessive voltage. 

Now it is way safer and easier/better to do OC in UEFI regardless if we do CPU ratio on main page or changes to PState in UEFI.


----------



## spacemonkey99

*xfr/cpb*

wow have not tried zenstates in months it is much improved. It's been awhile could you refresh my memory on why CPB and XFR need to be disabled it P-states for best results?


----------



## Dr. Vodka

seniorfallrisk said:


> We no longer need p-state overclocks in 3502, I'm not sure why you're so dead set on it. Just set a normal overclock, boot into windows, and choose the balanced power plan or change the ryzen balanced plan to have a 5% minimum processor state.


Overclocking this way in 3502 edits P0 FID... go to the pstate menu in AMD CBS to confirm. It is now done through pstates behind the scenes.

Pstates are finally fixed in PinnaclePI AGESA.


----------



## voreo

So should I update to 3502 from 3008 then since I use pstate?

What drawbacks were mentioned with 3502?

Still also wanting to know that link for windows audio drivers as well.


----------



## gupsterg

Dr. Vodka said:


> Overclocking this way in 3502 edits P0 FID... go to the pstate menu in AMD CBS to confirm. It is now done through pstates behind the scenes.
> 
> Pstates are finally fixed in PinnaclePI AGESA.


True, noticed this occured with Threadripper pretty much at launch.


----------



## jsp001

*Ok, what am I missing here?*

So far I like the new bios but I noticed something today, sometimes files are not showing up on drives.. It would seem when I push to the point of an error, of any kind,, ide (or something) is missing things on drives. Reboot and everything is where it should be. 
I should point out, I am water cooled, 4ghz is no big deal on mine and had 4.1 stable on a few of the bio's.. I am staying with the latest bio's now that the ram handling is better. 64gig @ 3200 16.. Stable, 550% runs with memtest64.. 
Messing around with ratio's, or Pstate OCing, both will do it. In the past, I could find errors with prim95 or RealBench when tuning, but never had it not see files on drives.. Have I just been lucky with that?


----------



## wingman99

jsp001 said:


> So far I like the new bios but I noticed something today, sometimes files are not showing up on drives.. It would seem when I push to the point of an error, of any kind,, ide (or something) is missing things on drives. Reboot and everything is where it should be.
> I should point out, I am water cooled, 4ghz is no big deal on mine and had 4.1 stable on a few of the bio's.. I am staying with the latest bio's now that the ram handling is better. 64gig @ 3200 16.. Stable, 550% runs with memtest64..
> Messing around with ratio's, or Pstate OCing, both will do it. In the past, I could find errors with prim95 or RealBench when tuning, but never had it not see files on drives.. Have I just been lucky with that?


One way to find out is run at default settings and see if you have the same problem.


----------



## Propetya

When does temp fluctuation improve? Fking annoying, REALLY in 2018!!! /My 5 year old FX system does not do this....and even the older ones /
Nothing wrong under LOAD, BUT Just browsing, and temp jumping 18-19C in IDLE. (28-47) 
How do I do it NORMALLY FAN CURVE?! I just want a little OC, with normal fan operation. Is this a big request for this MOBO (3008) ? I only have this one problem, but it's pretty confusing..


----------



## seniorfallrisk

Amir007 said:


> Custom P-state 0 edit in 3502 is still the best way to OC because it also allows the voltage to drop down too. What do you mean normal OC? If you are talking about just setting the multi to x39 or x40 as this will not allow the voltage or MHZ to drop. I tried this last week and it was always sitting at 3900Mhz and v1.3xx despite what i set in minimum processor state using Ryzen balance.





PeerlessGirl said:


> Yeah, it doesn't work that way. Voltage doesn't drop, it doesn't behave the same way. The windows Balanced plan sucks ass compared to the ryzen one, and I've had a 10% minimum state set since day one of my build. However, this does not lower the voltage, and does not allow specific multiplier/voltage targets (i.e. P0 = full p1 = stock p2= 1.5ghz low power) that's how I have mine set up. I'm "dead set on it" so the system will actually function the way I want it to as opposed to the way it wants to, which is inefficient. Do double-check what your talking about before you say stuff.


You're both wrong, please try it before automatically denying that it works fine. I've been using it since the day that 3502 dropped and haven't once had a single issue, as well as many others here. As someone else just said above, a normal OC in the tweaker settings now adjusts P0 automatically, and we also no longer need to use a voltage offset but can set voltages as needed. 

*"Do double-check what you're talking about before you say stuff." *


----------



## jsp001

wingman99 said:


> One way to find out is run at default settings and see if you have the same problem.


Nope, not doing it under default. This is an OC anomaly of some kind.. Fine tuning and push a little too far, (not a crash), that's when it happens. Let's say I run Prim95 and a error pops up1 or 3hrs later, (any time frame).. If I am around I will stop the test then, and in some ways it's not a big deal, I'm going to reboot anyways. Just never noticed it doing that before and makes me want to know why lol..


----------



## wingman99

jsp001 said:


> Nope, not doing it under default. This is an OC anomaly of some kind.. Fine tuning and push a little too far, (not a crash), that's when it happens. Let's say I run Prim95 and a error pops up1 or 3hrs later, (any time frame).. If I am around I will stop the test then, and in some ways it's not a big deal, I'm going to reboot anyways. Just never noticed it doing that before and makes me want to know why lol..


I agree sounds like your on the edge somewhere CPU, memory and didn't know it. Other folks have not complained yet, so it sounds isolated to your rig overclock.


----------



## Amir007

seniorfallrisk said:


> You're both wrong, please try it before automatically denying that it works fine. I've been using it since the day that 3502 dropped and haven't once had a single issue, as well as many others here. As someone else just said above, a normal OC in the tweaker settings now adjusts P0 automatically, and we also no longer need to use a voltage offset but can set voltages as needed.
> 
> *"Do double-check what you're talking about before you say stuff." *


I don't think we're on the same page you and I, and the 3rd person...well the 3rd person and I agree on what we're claiming. I already tried changing only the Multi in the bios with everything else on Auto, but that won't drop the voltage/Mhz when compared to Custom P-state 0 Edit. 

In my case I set for P-State 0 = 9C, 8, 20 and that gives me [email protected] In windows while idling (so long minimum processor state is set <100%) both my vcore & clock speed will drop. You can NOT achieve this with only messing with the multiplier. 

Also, what exactly r you talking about when you say ' normal OC'? Any OC is normal in the bios, its just that there's more than one option achieving it. Can you be more specific?

Can you take a screen shot of your OC page and post it here.


----------



## dorbot

PeerlessGirl said:


> I see the BIOS PState OCing is still in Hex...that's another reason why I prefer ZenStates.


I prefer zenstates too, but in the bios it shows you the result of guessing the hex values. So even without working out the hex, you can get the result you want.


----------



## Amir007

dorbot said:


> I prefer zenstates too, but in the bios it shows you the result of guessing the hex values. So even without working out the hex, you can get the result you want.


This can be useful!


----------



## hurricane28

I will leave this right here once again: 




This is an perfect explanation why Pstate overclocking is useless and a waste of time... We actually talked about this in the beginning of the thread.. I'm idling between 90-100 watts from the wall total system power. This is expected as the CPU has no work to do, when you don't use a car it doesn't burn any gasoline now does it.


----------



## finalheaven

hurricane28 said:


> I will leave this right here once again: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzxn1hS7Nq4
> 
> This is an perfect explanation why Pstate overclocking is useless and a waste of time... We actually talked about this in the beginning of the thread.. I'm idling between 90-100 watts from the wall total system power. This is expected as the CPU has no work to do, when you don't use a car it doesn't burn any gasoline now does it.


Useless and waste of time? It's changing one or two settings to use P-States... and then you can leave it alone. Over time its more than worth it. Also that video was created when you could not use/edit VID to change voltages. Wattage savings will be higher now as well. 

It doesn't take a Ph.D in rocket science to use P-States and once you change it, you don't have to touch it again. 

At the same time there are power/cost savings attached to it. Even based on that video, there is over 10% savings from idle at stock to 3.8ghz. You don't want a 10% savings? Nearly 13% if you're overclocked to 3.9ghz. Again, the savings would be even greater now since you won't be increasing watts for P1 or P2 states.


----------



## harrysun

finalheaven said:


> Also that video was created when you could not use edit VID to change voltages.


Starting with which BIOS version VID support was introduced for Pstate?


----------



## finalheaven

harrysun said:


> Starting with which BIOS version VID support was introduced for Pstate?


Not sure when, but I believe it's fairly recent. 3502 supports it.


----------



## gupsterg

Amir007 said:


> I don't think we're on the same page you and I, and the 3rd person...well the 3rd person and I agree on what we're claiming. I already tried changing only the Multi in the bios with everything else on Auto, but that won't drop the voltage/Mhz when compared to Custom P-state 0 Edit.
> 
> In my case I set for P-State 0 = 9C, 8, 20 and that gives me [email protected] In windows while idling (so long minimum processor state is set <100%) both my vcore & clock speed will drop. You can NOT achieve this with only messing with the multiplier.
> 
> Also, what exactly r you talking about when you say ' normal OC'? Any OC is normal in the bios, its just that there's more than one option achieving it. Can you be more specific?
> 
> Can you take a screen shot of your OC page and post it here.


I am using UEFI 3502.

I can change CPU ratio on Extreme Tweaker page and it will down clock/volt, I tested with -/+ offset voltage mode.

I can change CPU FID & VID in Advanced page > AMD CBS > ZEN Common Options > Custom PStates/Throttling section. I will do a video later when rig free and link .

I only recently started to reuse my C6H, but have been reading the thread and 1st time someone shared how the newer UEFIs were working as they do on Threadripper/ASUS ZE is this post.


----------



## LicSqualo

finalheaven said:


> Not sure when, but I believe it's fairly recent. 3502 supports it.


from bios 3008 and 3101. 
And just now end to test, to be sure (for me) with Pstate overclock and manual overclock with the same parameters.
And Is true that using Pstate overclock allow also to lower all the cpu/core voltages (I use SIV, and is the CRC-0 volts) that with manual overclock are never lowered.


----------



## dorbot

datspike said:


> Your ZenStates stopped working because of a crash while ZS were open, basically it's settings got corrupted. You can delete the settings here:
> C:\Windows\System32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\ASUS
> and everything will get back to normal




C:\Windows\System32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\ASUS

Not for me.
There is no ASUS folder in Local. Cant delete user.config file.


----------



## Algy

Do I need to disable Core Performance Boost if I OC my 1700 with pstates? Also, I noticed that frequency bounce between the lower state clock (1550mhz) and the max state clock (the OC frequency), but the "middle" state clock (something like 2xxxmhz) it is almost used (very rarely). Is this normal?


----------



## Fright

3502 works like a charm. Coldboot issue finally gone and Error 54 also gone with finetuned [email protected] MHz 14C. But for Error 55 is gone as well in exchange for Errorcode 7A. Manuel only states "reserved for future acpi dxe errors" or something like this. Has anybody of you the same Error 7A or knows what this means?

Kind regards
@elmor


----------



## dorbot

Guys, I have a bonkers problem I can make no sense of.

I am running a corsair h110i AIO CPU cooler. The pump runs at 2850 RPM in windows.
Sometimes when I am in the bios it runs at the wrong speed, one of three speeds (repeatable) 2850 rpm, 650 rpm and problematically 200 rpm.
200 RPM is not enough to cool the processor and will thermal shut down in about 30 seconds.

Its not a pump problem because it always runs at 2850rpm in windows, if you can boot up fast enough to get there before overheating
The pump is powered by a usb2 header from an NZXT internal USB2 hub (becos only one usb2 header on C6H) which is itself powered directly from the PSU.


I dont understand why, under certain conditions the bios can have any effect on usb powered AIO pump speed.

Its doing my effing head in, lol.
Any insights would be welcome.
Help. 

edit: just removed PSU power from the NZXT hub, will see if that stops confusing the bios or not........


----------



## mtrai

The Asus Prime B350-Plus just got a new beta bios released a few minutes ago. Not sure if we should be looking for something or not just yet lol.

Version 3805 Beta Version
2018/02/
117.92 MBytes
PRIME B350-PLUS Beta BIOS 3805
Beta BIOS
AGESA 1000a+ SMU 30.65.00


----------



## LicSqualo

I don't remember if the h110i can vary the pump speed. 
But try changing header to understand if the problem is related to the cooler or the header (usb or cpu fan). 
You probably have to choice also different approach. Try directly the h110 usb header without the nzxt usb hub (to see if this happen again) or alternatively try with one external->internal usb adapter (i've solved this way, also with two nzxt hub inside my pc, with a lot of corsair usb peripheral. Some want/need a powered MB header, no other way allowed to avoid issues.)
Usb is often problematic, for my experience. If Corsair... more.


----------



## huyee

Quick question. Does the 3.1 Type A and Type C port on the C6H support higher Ampere charging? I currently do not have a cable to test it out.


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

Hiho,

I recently upgraded to 3502 and it's been working well. Memory finally at 3200 stable. However...

My CPU temperatures are out of hand now. 4.0 GHz 1800X used to be 59C with fans at 100% with H155i. Now I'm getting 63.5C with STOCK Ryzen 1800X. Overclocked to 4.0Ghz goes up to 75C. I tried flashing back to 1403 but temperatures stayed the same and were no longer 59C. Can someone explain what's going on?

My setup is unchanged. Last time I checked in October 2017 that temps were 59C at full OC load in Aida64. Now it's 16C higher. What is going on...


----------



## ASDFG123

BUFUMAN said:


> 1. Disable fast boot @uefi
> 
> 2. Disable Fast boot at power settings ]Windows[
> 
> This should solve your issue.


Thank you very much. Partly it solved problem. A First boot after long period of non-activeness (after night in my case) is unsuccessful. A second attempt that I try immediately is successful.
*gupsterg* Do you know exact numbers for SOC ? I have 1700 and increased SOC up to 1.06 V, did not helped. Should I try even more ?

And one detail: bios post time during first boot is 15-20 seconds (only bios post time not windows boot time), but during second time 3-5 seconds. It seems bios changing something during first boot.


----------



## Disassociative

I can also confirm that changing the CPU multiplier and voltage and enabling global C states in the Zen CBS settings will adjust the p-states in the BIOS automatically now in version 3502. This is far cry from the way I used to have to do it pretty much from day 1 of having Ryzen which drove me to using the ZenStates application. Apart from the frequency not reading correctly in task manager everything seems perfect.


----------



## gupsterg

ASDFG123 said:


> Thank you very much. Partly it solved problem. A First boot after long period of non-activeness (after night in my case) is unsuccessful. A second attempt that I try immediately is successful.
> *gupsterg* Do you know exact numbers for SOC ? I have 1700 and increased SOC up to 1.06 V, did not helped. Should I try even more ?
> 
> And one detail: bios post time during first boot is 15-20 seconds (only bios post time not windows boot time), but during second time 3-5 seconds. It seems bios changing something during first boot.


SOC at stock on 3x R7 1700 and 2x R7 1800X I have used on same board will be somewhere around ~900mV. Usually 1.0V-1.05V is enough for 3200MHz/3333MHz C14 1T on 2x 8GB single rank/sided Samsung B die kit. My limit for daily use would be ~1.1V, what RAM kit are you using?

A post from shutdown is always slow, the Q-Codes will flip around and you'll see the Q-LEDs cycle through. A post from shutdown more training occurs than a restart.

When you state:-



> A First boot after long period of non-activeness (after night in my case) is unsuccessful. A second attempt that I try immediately is successful.


Do you turn off power to PC power supply at night?


----------



## 1usmus

*ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 6001 *

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1tpeEyTXckyJRI47bFbjly6nmbFXiEsQE


----------



## RossiOCUK

1usmus said:


> *ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 6001 *
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1tpeEyTXckyJRI47bFbjly6nmbFXiEsQE


Details?
Why are you posting this and not elmor?


----------



## 1usmus

because the asus left us, soon a new product "CH7"

* improved performance APU
* reworked voltages block, cad_bus calibration e.t.c.


----------



## coreykill99

ive got the wifi version....cant play with this yet.


----------



## BoMbY

1usmus said:


> because the asus left us, soon a new product "CH7"
> 
> * improved performance APU
> * reworked voltages block, cad_bus calibration e.t.c.


Does it include the NB divider you previously mentioned?


----------



## Syldon

1usmus said:


> *ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 6001 *
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1tpeEyTXckyJRI47bFbjly6nmbFXiEsQE


Is this your own creation or from Asus. 

I am asking because this is the web folder Elmor said he would post new stuff.https://www.mediafire.com/folder/xcheoyf3gq1e4/Release


----------



## gupsterg

1usmus said:


> because the asus left us, soon a new product "CH7"


I don't know why owners say this. When we had differing iterations of C6x come out several owners of C6H said this is the end of support for C6H, when we look at UEFIs released C6H has had more than C6H WiFi and C6E.


----------



## 1usmus

BoMbY said:


> Does it include the NB divider you previously mentioned?


no, it will be added in the modified version 

_____________

6001 is the official BIOS of the asus, the final version, not beta


----------



## Anty

Geee, so why it is neither on official page nor mediafire provided by Elmor but google drive? Did you hacked his computer  ?
Is it same agesa 1.0.0.0a or 1.0.0.0b or something?


----------



## 1usmus

*6001 MOD*

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1lzKUkT9DaXoKU6o03wGTEhIv3GIfDNWj

* unlocked new timings
* unlocked NB divider
* disabled Spectrum & HPET
* BCLK frequency stabilized
* unlocked additional menu AMD_CBS
* unlocked XFR 2.0
* unlocked additional settings in DRAM tab
* unlocked CPB Mode & C6
* disabled Super I/O Clock Skew


----------



## 1usmus

Anty said:


> Geee, so why it is neither on official page nor mediafire provided by Elmor but google drive? Did you hacked his computer  ?
> Is it same agesa 1.0.0.0a or 1.0.0.0b or something?



1.0.0.0a
one of these days this bios will be published on sites
do not be afraid, I never gave fakes


----------



## Anty

LOL - get modified BIOS before it was even unofficially released :h34r-smi


----------



## Jahve3

Anty said:


> LOL - get modified BIOS before it was even unofficially released :h34r-smi


Yes it is.

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-6001.zip


----------



## Anty

Yes - I found it on russian asus page 



> Notes:
> Optimize performance for AMD Ryzen™ Desktop Processor with Radeon™ Vega Graphics


----------



## Emmily

1usmus said:


> *6001 MOD*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1lzKUkT9DaXoKU6o03wGTEhIv3GIfDNWj
> 
> * unlocked new timings
> * unlocked NB divider
> * disabled Spectrum & HPET
> * BCLK frequency stabilized
> * unlocked additional menu AMD_CBS
> * unlocked XFR 2.0
> * unlocked additional settings in DRAM tab
> * unlocked CPB Mode & C6
> * disabled Super I/O Clock Skew


I really wanna try the mod one but little confused about DOS commands. If something mess up I can flash official version back anytime? THX


----------



## Anty

That's what I wonder - why can't it be just flashbacked? Flashback ignores some protections done during normal flashing.

That NB ratio looks tempting - I'm quite convinced it is L3 that holds memory back in speed.


----------



## mct1980

Can you turn HPET off in 6001? The official one that is...


----------



## Pimpmuckl

mct1980 said:


> Can you turn HPET off in 6001? The official one that is...


Doesn't look like it's in. Can't find it, but I'm often rather blind.


----------



## kuutale

Hey

can someone link guide how to use afudos, i cant find thx


----------



## brenopapito

1usmus said:


> *6001 MOD*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1lzKUkT9DaXoKU6o03wGTEhIv3GIfDNWj
> 
> * unlocked new timings
> * unlocked NB divider
> * disabled Spectrum & HPET
> * BCLK frequency stabilized
> * unlocked additional menu AMD_CBS
> * unlocked XFR 2.0
> * unlocked additional settings in DRAM tab
> * unlocked CPB Mode & C6
> * disabled Super I/O Clock Skew


I don't know why but the modded version crashed my pci wifi. Just flashed back to 6001 and all good.


----------



## Emmily

brenopapito said:


> I don't know why but the modded version crashed my pci wifi. Just flashed back to 6001 and all good.


 scary me. I'll think abt it


----------



## Jurbeli

Hey guys since many of you have been dealing with segfault errors, do you know if there is a time window to return affected processors? Mine is almost a year old, but it has been running stable 4,0Ghz all that time. I was thinking if there is a chance to get Ryzen+ if I return it later during warranty period.


----------



## LicSqualo

*You can try...*



Jurbeli said:


> Hey guys since many of you have been dealing with segfault errors, do you know if there is a time window to return affected processors? Mine is almost a year old, but it has been running stable 4,0Ghz all that time. I was thinking if there is a chance to get Ryzen+ if I return it later during warranty period.


I change mine this year because the CPU is 2 year under warranty. And surely they will have a lot of ryzen CPU before to stop his production. So I thought no chance to have a zen+ vs a zen. For me, of course.
In any case the newest CPU are really low voltages for the same clocks (4.0 Ghz @1,36 or 4.1 @1,39V) compared to the first one


----------



## Neoony

1usmus said:


> *6001 MOD*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1lzKUkT9DaXoKU6o03wGTEhIv3GIfDNWj
> 
> * unlocked new timings
> * unlocked NB divider
> * disabled Spectrum & HPET
> * BCLK frequency stabilized
> * unlocked additional menu AMD_CBS
> * unlocked XFR 2.0
> * unlocked additional settings in DRAM tab
> * unlocked CPB Mode & C6
> * disabled Super I/O Clock Skew


Thanks for modding it once again  :specool:


----------



## loganj

Asus sure left us fast.
hahahahahahahahahaha
go go non asus products

PS: i can see the bios 6001 under downloads for windows 7 on official asus page


----------



## SexySale

kuutale said:


> Hey
> 
> can someone link guide how to use afudos, i cant find thx


http://www.overclock.net/showthread.php?t=1640394


----------



## 1usmus

*how to flash a official bios + mod bios (new instruction)*

1. format the USB flash drive with Rufus ( GPT for UEFI + FAT32 option)
2. download this https://drive.google.com/open?id=1OHB-xGBEiF7fosZUo5LHQUaVZpPxspqj archive and extract it to the USB flash drive 
3. copy our BIOS into the BOOT folder on flash drive
4. boot system from our flash drive (UEFI mode)
5. select the name of the partition (in my case, *fs3:* )


Spoiler














6. enter the following commands:
*fs3:
cd EFI 
cd BOOT
ls*


Spoiler















*Afuefix64 name_bios.cap /P /B /N /K /CLRCFG*


Spoiler














(by this action we clean all parameters from old bios and update the bios itself)

7. waiting for the end of the update
8. we install a modification of the BIOS using the following commands:
*Afugan name_bios_mod.rom /GAN*
(by this action we install mod bios)
9. waiting for the end of the update 
10. done 

for example how i updated bios 


Spoiler


----------



## LicSqualo

*Same problem not corrected*

Uff, sorry to point that another time, but the CPU speed is not reported correctly (as usual I desire to add) also in this last bios when the CPU is overclocked. WHY?
The sleep solution is not acceptable after two months... or yes?

Perhaps I can hope that in the modded bios of our friend 1usmus there is a chance to correct this annoying issue?

I can point where is the problem if need.


----------



## voreo

So anyone able to say if 6001 is better than 3502?

Still on 3008. lol.


----------



## dorbot

voreo said:


> So anyone able to say if 6001 is better than 3502?
> 
> Still on 3008. lol.


The number is bigger so it must be better.
Its also more expensive. So it must be Awesome.



Perhaps there is some ASUS naming convention, so the 6000 series is some sort of milestone and any 7000 series means something else.
Dunno.
I just installed 3502 recently. Got 3600 MHz ram for the first time. Think I'll wait to see if 6001 causes anything to explode..........


----------



## brenopapito

1usmus said:


> *how to flash a official bios + mod bios (new instruction)*
> 
> 1. format the USB flash drive with Rufus ( GPT for UEFI + FAT32 option)
> 2. download this https://drive.google.com/open?id=1OHB-xGBEiF7fosZUo5LHQUaVZpPxspqj archive and extract it to the USB flash drive
> 3. copy our BIOS into the BOOT folder on flash drive
> 4. boot system from our flash drive (UEFI mode)
> 5. select the name of the partition (in my case, *fs3:* )
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. enter the following commands:
> *fs3:
> cd EFI
> cd BOOT
> ls*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Afuefix64 name_bios.cap /P /B /N /K /CLRCFG*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (by this action we clean all parameters from old bios and update the bios itself)
> 
> 7. waiting for the end of the update
> 8. we install a modification of the BIOS using the following commands:
> *Afugan name_bios_mod.rom /GAN*
> (by this action we install mod bios)
> 9. waiting for the end of the update
> 10. done
> 
> for example how i updated bios
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Wifi is now working, thanks for these instructions!


----------



## 1usmus

NB Frequency 2100 - 1813
NB Frequency 3000 - 1817










upd

NB Frequency 3200 - 1822


----------



## Ramad

Examples of ASUS support for their motherboards on AMD platform:

Sabertooth 990FX R2.0:

First BIOS: 0219 dated 25-06-2012
Last BIOS: 2901 dated 05-08-2016

That's around 4 years of support. Link: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_990FX_R20/HelpDesk_BIOS/

Crosshair Formula-Z:
First BIOS: 0225 dated 01-08-2012
Last BIOS: 2201 dated 07-05-2015

That's around 3 years of support. Link: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/CROSSHAIR_V_FORMULAZ/HelpDesk_BIOS/

Keep in mind that a BIOS is not a must if the motherboard works as intended. I hope this puts the "ASUS has abandoned our motherboard" to rest.


----------



## hurricane28

dorbot said:


> The number is bigger so it must be better.
> Its also more expensive. So it must be Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps there is some ASUS naming convention, so the 6000 series is some sort of milestone and any 7000 series means something else.
> Dunno.
> I just installed 3502 recently. Got 3600 MHz ram for the first time. Think I'll wait to see if 6001 causes anything to explode..........


What? Because the number is higher so it must be better? What kind of logic is that mate? lol. What is more expensive? This BIOS? lol.


----------



## hurricane28

1usmus said:


> NB Frequency 2100 - 1813
> NB Frequency 3000 - 1817
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upd
> 
> NB Frequency 3200 - 1822


Lol, that's within margin of error dude. Cinebench R15 rarely give the same scores every time.


----------



## LicSqualo

*Good bios*

WOW 1usmus, in any case an optimal setup!
Just now end my test. All in auto except dram at 1,40 and CPU P0 at 1,3685 llc auto.
Incredible 4,0 Ghz need only 1,33V (corrected) under load (IBT for test).
Seems a best one bios, until now. 
And probably I will try your (1usmus) modded one if the official next one will arrive after this week-end! (will be my first time with a modded bios  )
Next step is stabilize 4,1Ghz now.
I'm waiting (no rush...) for your next release of Dram Calculator to try 3600 Mhz ram  (hoping I will stabilize this time)


----------



## hurricane28

LicSqualo said:


> WOW 1usmus, in any case an optimal setup!
> Just now end my test. All in auto except dram at 1,40 and CPU P0 at 1,3685 llc auto.
> Incredible 4,0 Ghz need only 1,33V (corrected) under load (IBT for test).
> Seems a best one bios, until now.
> And probably I will try your (1usmus) modded one if the official next one will arrive after this week-end! (will be my first time with a modded bios  )
> Next step is stabilize 4,1Ghz now.
> I'm waiting (no rush...) for your next release of Dram Calculator to try 3600 Mhz ram  (hoping I will stabilize this time)


No it doesn't... Look at your SVI2 voltage in hardwareinfo64..


----------



## hurricane28

Anyway, does anyone know what this means?

Event ID 18
WHEA logger.

A fatal hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Machine Check Exception
Error Type: No Error
Processor APIC ID: 13

The details view of this entry contains further information.

Does this means that my CPU isn't stable or is there really an hardware issue? This happened after i got weird flushed out screen and the PC rebooted.. 

Thnx.


----------



## LicSqualo

hurricane28 said:


> No it doesn't... Look at your SVI2 voltage in hardwareinfo64..


My SVI2 in Hwinfo (under load) is 1,294v  this is better than I hope...


----------



## LicSqualo

hurricane28 said:


> Anyway, does anyone know what this means?
> 
> Event ID 18
> WHEA logger.
> 
> A fatal hardware error has occurred.
> 
> Reported by component: Processor Core
> Error Source: Machine Check Exception
> Error Type: No Error
> Processor APIC ID: 13
> 
> The details view of this entry contains further information.
> 
> Does this means that my CPU isn't stable or is there really an hardware issue? This happened after i got weird flushed out screen and the PC rebooted..
> 
> Thnx.


I've checked (following you)... and mine is also worst 

AMLI: The ACPI BIOS is attempting to read from an invalid IO port address (0x0) within the protected address range 0x0 - 0xf. This may cause system instability. Contact your system supplier for technical assistance.


----------



## Anty

LicSqualo said:


> WOW 1usmus, in any case an optimal setup!
> Just now end my test.


Something wrong with your mem setup. Look at mine - with untuned settings (yes I was too lazy to retune after flash )

http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=82745&thumb=1

Most likely you didn't turn off dram power saving.
Additionally CB15 bias bumps cache readings.


----------



## 1usmus

hurricane28 said:


> Lol, that's within margin of error dude. Cinebench R15 rarely give the same scores every time.



are you funny?
or I do not know how to test?
my results always repeat. always.
on NB 3200 at SOC 1.025 there is no system start, and on 1.05 there is
on the NB 3400 performance fails
Is this a joke?
NB is working

Overclocking RAM does not affect the results in synthetics, but overclocking NB affects it. When I find the frequency limit for NB, I will definitely run tests in games. And the difference will be.


----------



## LicSqualo

*Thank you!*

Thanks Anty! I will check after (I'm playing now!)
Really much appreciated, now I've a direction


----------



## Anty

@1usmus - you bumped NB speed related to DRAM?


----------



## 1usmus

Anty said:


> @1usmus - you bumped NB speed related to DRAM?


you can install the BIOS mod and see for yourself
AMD made it possible to use different dividers for RAM and for SOC


----------



## Anty

I was going to wait for few days so other people can be lab hamsters 
So your quick testing - is it same, better or worse (stability and voltages) vs 3501/3502?


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Anty said:


> I was going to wait for few days so other people can be lab hamsters
> So your quick testing - is it same, better or worse (stability and voltages) vs 3501/3502?


Seems to behave the same as 3502 so far for me, with the same settings. It is based on the same AGESA version.


----------



## Ramad

Jahve3 said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-6001.zip


Thanks for the link. 



voreo said:


> So anyone able to say if 6001 is better than 3502?
> 
> Still on 3008. lol.


It's seems better than 3502. Have been testing it for 1½ with RAM at CAS 14 and tWCL at 12, which is much to ask for my dual rank memory, this was not possible with 3502.


----------



## Albert1007

@1usmus

Really interested on seeing your results in gaming with different NB speeds, good job man!


----------



## Ramad

1usmus said:


> you can install the BIOS mod and see for yourself
> AMD made it possible to use different dividers for RAM and for SOC


Care to share the "*Memory*" tab of CPU-Z to confirm different RAM frequency than NB frequency? Just to confirm that the setting is working and the changes are valid.


----------



## datspike

NB Frequency test with modded 6001


Spoiler














Memory seems to be stable even on max 6300 setting for NB as it was with auto setting.

The first one is my result with 3600C17 B-die ram which is sold now 
Waiting for gskill 3600C15, right now on LPX 3200C16 with stilts fast timings except auto trfc


----------



## 1usmus

*@Ramad *NB we will not see in any way, this is another frequency (not fsb...)


----------



## Ramad

1usmus said:


> *@Ramad *NB we will not see in any way, this is another frequency (not fsb...)


So there is no way to confirm if the change made in the BIOS has any effect. We know Infinity is running at the same speed as the RAM does, which can be read correctly by CPU-Z. To be honest, I don't think the NB setting in the BIOS has any effect on the current Ryzen versions, maybe future Ryzen will have this option enabled.


----------



## hurricane28

1usmus said:


> are you funny?
> or I do not know how to test?
> my results always repeat. always.
> on NB 3200 at SOC 1.025 there is no system start, and on 1.05 there is
> on the NB 3400 performance fails
> Is this a joke?
> NB is working
> 
> Overclocking RAM does not affect the results in synthetics, but overclocking NB affects it. When I find the frequency limit for NB, I will definitely run tests in games. And the difference will be.


No i'm not joking man. only 4 points is within margin of error.. If you run Cinebench R15 for a couple of times you rarely get the same exact score, always a few points higher or lower.


----------



## hurricane28

@LicSqualo I read 1.381 vcore under max voltage tab under SV1 in hardwareinfo64.


----------



## The Stilt

datspike said:


> NB Frequency test with modded 6001
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory seems to be stable even on max 6300 setting for NB as it was with auto setting.
> 
> The first one is my result with 3600C17 B-die ram which is sold now
> Waiting for gskill 3600C15, right now on LPX 3200C16 with stilts fast timings except auto trfc


The "NB Frequency" option in the bios code is intended Bristol Ridge (15h APUs), which still has an actual northbridge.
This option existed even in the first C6H bios builds dated back to 2016, when there were zero support for the newer parts included in the code base (AGESA).
The option does NOTHING on Zeppelin or Raven, even if you forcefully display it with BCP.

The fabric clock on Zeppelin and Raven is ALWAYS the effective MEMCLK / 2, no exceptions in normal operating conditions.
A debug mode allows the fabric clock to be set to 1:1, however it can be only enabled by using proprietary external hardware (HDT).
Still, there is no fine grain control (i.e. ratios with an integer interval) like there was with the 15h family.


----------



## LicSqualo

@Hurri: yes, but is the max read when the voltage fluctuate before to start IBT test (reported, correctly as max) and remember is auto also llc.
I posted two pictures specifically to show under stress (voltages overall) and the result (stable, almost for this quick test)


----------



## 1usmus

The Stilt said:


> The "NB Frequency" option in the bios code is intended Bristol Ridge (15h APUs), which still has an actual northbridge.
> This option existed even in the first C6H bios builds dated back to 2016, when there were zero support for the newer parts included in the code base (AGESA).
> The option does NOTHING on Zeppelin or Raven, even if you forcefully display it with BCP.
> 
> The fabric clock on Zeppelin and Raven is ALWAYS the effective MEMCLK / 2, no exceptions in normal operating conditions.
> A debug mode allows the fabric clock to be set to 1:1, however it can be only enabled by using proprietary external hardware (HDT).
> Still, there is no fine grain control (i.e. ratios with an integer interval) like there was with the 15h family.



do not need to tell a fairy tale about what it was at the very beginning, I'm here from the beginning and from the very beginning doing mods and this function was added in 1.0.0.0a
answer me the question if this function does not work, why then for 3000 you need 1.025 SOC and for 3200 it's already 1.05 magic? or what is it? 

I'm tired of listening to lies. Lies about the work of sensors and DRAM over-voltage...never again I will not buy asus


----------



## The Stilt

1usmus said:


> do not need to tell a fairy tale about what it was at the very beginning, I'm here from the beginning and from the very beginning doing mods and this function was added in 1.0.0.0a


Download the oldest C6H bios you can find and go and have a look with BCP.

Or alternatively you could explain why there is exactly zero difference in the performance, or why "63x" ratio is still stable


----------



## gupsterg

hurricane28 said:


> Anyway, does anyone know what this means?
> 
> Event ID 18
> WHEA logger.
> 
> A fatal hardware error has occurred.
> 
> Reported by component: Processor Core
> Error Source: Machine Check Exception
> Error Type: No Error
> Processor APIC ID: 13
> 
> The details view of this entry contains further information.
> 
> Does this means that my CPU isn't stable or is there really an hardware issue? This happened after i got weird flushed out screen and the PC rebooted..
> 
> Thnx.


I reckon your OC is too high/settings need tuning, you had a WHEA error (*W*indows *H*ardware *E*rror *A*rchitecture), it was probably uncorrectable hence PC reboot.



Spoiler



Some of the main hardware problems which cause machine check exceptions include:

System bus errors (error communicating between the processor and the motherboard) 
Memory errors that may include parity and error correction code (ECC) problems. Error checking ensures that data is stored correctly in the RAM; if information is corrupted, then random errors occur.
Cache errors in the processor; the cache stores important data and code. If this is corrupted, errors often occur.
Poor voltage regulation (i.e. power supply problem, voltage regulator malfunction, capacitor degradation)
Damage due to power spikes
Static damage to the motherboard 
Incorrect processor voltage setting in the BIOS (too low or too high)
Overclocking
Permanent motherboard or power supply damage caused by prior overclocking
Excessive temperature caused by insufficient airflow (possibly caused by fan failure or blockage of air inlet/outlet)
Improper BIOS initialization (the BIOS configuring the motherboard or CPU incorrectly)
Installation of a processor that is too much for your motherboard to handle (excessive power requirement, incompatibility)
Defective hardware that may be drawing excessive power or otherwise disrupting proper voltage regulation 

User Action

Update the BIOS and the drivers for the motherboard chipset. 
Update all the hardware drivers, if updates are available from your manufacturer. 
Check the temperature inside the computer to make sure your processor and related peripherals are not overheating.
Check the fan on your CPU to make sure it is properly attached to the CPU.
If you have overclocked your CPU, reset your settings to the default settings. 
Make sure you power supply fan is working correctly





hurricane28 said:


> No i'm not joking man. only 4 points is within margin of error.. If you run Cinebench R15 for a couple of times you rarely get the same exact score, always a few points higher or lower.


Agree, we can get tight runs but there can at times be greater difference.



Spoiler
































The Stilt said:


> The "NB Frequency" option in the bios code is intended Bristol Ridge (15h APUs), which still has an actual northbridge.
> This option existed even in the first C6H bios builds dated back to 2016, when there were zero support for the newer parts included in the code base (AGESA).
> The option does NOTHING on Zeppelin or Raven, even if you forcefully display it with BCP.
> 
> The fabric clock on Zeppelin and Raven is ALWAYS the effective MEMCLK / 2, no exceptions in normal operating conditions.
> A debug mode allows the fabric clock to be set to 1:1, however it can be only enabled by using proprietary external hardware (HDT).
> Still, there is no fine grain control (i.e. ratios with an integer interval) like there was with the 15h family.


Thank you :thumb: .


----------



## 1usmus

The Stilt said:


> Download the oldest C6H bios you can find and go and have a look with BCP.
> 
> Or alternatively you could explain why there is exactly zero difference in the performance, or why "63x" ratio is still stable


I advise you to go and see in old bios this function +
answer me the question if this function does not work, why then for 3000 you need 1.025 SOC and for 3200 it's already 1.05 magic? or what is it? 

*again came for PR?* 

I'm tired of listening to lies. Lies about the good work of sensors and DRAM over-voltage...never again I will not buy asus. I no longer want to be on this resource :wave2:


----------



## The Stilt

1usmus said:


> answer me the question if this function does not work, why then for 3000 you need 1.025 SOC and for 3200 it's already 1.05 magic? or what is it?
> 
> *again came for PR?*
> 
> I'm tired of listening to lies. Lies about the good work of sensors and DRAM over-voltage...never again I will not buy asus. I no longer want to be on this resource :wave2:


No idea.
But the performance scales as the fabric clock increases, that's have been independently proved hell and back (in basically every single Ryzen review).
If it doesn't, the fabric clock hasn't changed.

What PR?

Which lies are you referring to?

You do realize I have nothing to do with ASUS?


----------



## The Stilt

Also if you want to know where the 63x maximum ratio comes from, you should look at the Carrizo / Bristol Ridge PPR: https://support.amd.com/TechDocs/50742_15h_Models_60h-6Fh_BKDG.pdf

These chips are called either "Carrizo", "Bristol", "Cz", "BR" or "XV" in the module listing.

Page 549.

6:1 NBFID.

That's six bits.
What's the maximum number you can represent with six bits?
0x3F, which is 63 in decimal.


----------



## CeltPC

Ok, the 6001 bios is "official" on the Asus website. It is described as:
"CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 6001
Optimize performance for AMD Ryzen™ Desktop Processor with Radeon™ Vega Graphics".

I am currently on 3502. As I have a 1700 CPU, are there any advantages / features / improvements in 6001 that would make it worthwhile to use over 3502 for those not using a Raven Ridge CPU?


----------



## Amir007

Am i missing something? How did we jump from 3502>6001? Does that mean they changed 2,499 things?  but no seriously...Can someone test the S2/Sleep bug once the PC resumes from sleep mode?


----------



## mus1mus

What's the current BIOS everyone recommends for the Hero?


----------



## Amir007

Just flashed to 6001. Looks good so far BUT the wake/sleep bug is still here to stay. 

Before I put my rig to sleep:

After it wakes up:

As you can see everything gets phucked up when my rig comes out of sleep. It is no longer OC to 3.9GHz according to CPU-Z and my Bus Speed dropped to 92MHz when it should be 100Mhz really. Also this affects performance so it's really not just a bug but a defect of some sort. This was never the case in 1701 bios. Asus promised that they would fix it in last bios and but 2 bioses later still NOTHING. The bug also causes some nasty FPS hiccups unless you reboot. This is not cool but like i said besides this the BIOS is great.


----------



## ASDFG123

gupsterg said:


> SOC at stock on 3x R7 1700 and 2x R7 1800X I have used on same board will be somewhere around ~900mV. Usually 1.0V-1.05V is enough for 3200MHz/3333MHz C14 1T on 2x 8GB single rank/sided Samsung B die kit. My limit for daily use would be ~1.1V, what RAM kit are you using?
> 
> A post from shutdown is always slow, the Q-Codes will flip around and you'll see the Q-LEDs cycle through. A post from shutdown more training occurs than a restart.
> 
> When you state:-
> 
> 
> 
> Do you turn off power to PC power supply at night?


No, power supply at stand by mode, so there is 5 VSb. 
I have 32 GB G.Skill 3200 Dual rank, Sams B-die. They actually pretty stable at 3333 Cl14 (at least was on 1701 and 3008)


----------



## bottlefedchaney

I was really liking what 3502 did for my Hynix M-die singe rank LPX3200C16. I have never been able to boot CR1 with gear down off, with this bios it does as well as allowing me to lower my timings a bit. I feel pretty safe about being stable after about 9 hours of SWBF2 and Overwatch @4k today, no issues what so ever and it is so much more smooth than before. Hopefully this is a trend that continues.


----------



## LicSqualo

*Attention for the sleep mode*

Hi guys,
yesterdayt night I passed a couple of hours with the Engineer of SIV. 
I explain my CPU speed problem and he noted that after sleep my intermediate Pstate (multipliers) and voltages are crazy, differents from the boot one set (we have compared before and after sleep).

So, my advice is not to GO in sleep mode, NEVER! Surely someone have also claimed this problem, I want to add my voice, now, at this request.

And ASUS (or AMD I don't know who have to do this) but please!!!! fix this issue as soon as you can.

In the meantime SIV now report correctly the CPU speed with a trick. But isn't the solution.

THIS PROBLEM AFFECT THE WHOLE WINDOWS SYSTEM, not only SIV that I use.

Thank you.


----------



## Ramad

Amir007 said:


> Just flashed to 6001. Looks good so far BUT the wake/sleep bug is still here to stay.
> 
> Before I put my rig to sleep:
> 
> After it wakes up:
> 
> As you can see everything gets phucked up when my rig comes out of sleep. It is no longer OC to 3.9GHz according to CPU-Z and my Bus Speed dropped to 92MHz when it should be 100Mhz really. Also this affects performance so it's really not just a bug but a defect of some sort. This was never the case in 1701 bios. Asus promised that they would fix it in last bios and but 2 bioses later still NOTHING. The bug also causes some nasty FPS hiccups unless you reboot. This is not cool but like i said besides this the BIOS is great.


This is how cold-boot fix works, it down-clocks BCLK to 90MHz then applies your settings that brings BCLK back to 100MHz. You can manually set BCLK to 100MHz in the BIOS and this should end the 90MHz issue when the PC wakes from sleep. Try the settings below.


----------



## gupsterg

R7 1800X UA 1737SUS (PState 0 4.0GHz @ 1.368V)
ASUS C6H UEFI 3502
F4-3200C14D-16GTZ (3333MHz Fast @ 1.375V, SOC 1.012V)

Fresh post









Resume from sleep post









OS boot configuration data info









Now going back to sleep .


----------



## hurricane28

New chipset driver out guys: https://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows+10+-+64


----------



## hurricane28

gupsterg said:


> I reckon your OC is too high/settings need tuning, you had a WHEA error (*W*indows *H*ardware *E*rror *A*rchitecture), it was probably uncorrectable hence PC reboot.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the main hardware problems which cause machine check exceptions include:
> 
> System bus errors (error communicating between the processor and the motherboard)
> Memory errors that may include parity and error correction code (ECC) problems. Error checking ensures that data is stored correctly in the RAM; if information is corrupted, then random errors occur.
> Cache errors in the processor; the cache stores important data and code. If this is corrupted, errors often occur.
> Poor voltage regulation (i.e. power supply problem, voltage regulator malfunction, capacitor degradation)
> Damage due to power spikes
> Static damage to the motherboard
> Incorrect processor voltage setting in the BIOS (too low or too high)
> Overclocking
> Permanent motherboard or power supply damage caused by prior overclocking
> Excessive temperature caused by insufficient airflow (possibly caused by fan failure or blockage of air inlet/outlet)
> Improper BIOS initialization (the BIOS configuring the motherboard or CPU incorrectly)
> Installation of a processor that is too much for your motherboard to handle (excessive power requirement, incompatibility)
> Defective hardware that may be drawing excessive power or otherwise disrupting proper voltage regulation
> 
> User Action
> 
> Update the BIOS and the drivers for the motherboard chipset.
> Update all the hardware drivers, if updates are available from your manufacturer.
> Check the temperature inside the computer to make sure your processor and related peripherals are not overheating.
> Check the fan on your CPU to make sure it is properly attached to the CPU.
> If you have overclocked your CPU, reset your settings to the default settings.
> Make sure you power supply fan is working correctly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree, we can get tight runs but there can at times be greater difference.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 83041
> 
> 
> View attachment 83049
> 
> 
> View attachment 83057
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you :thumb: .


Thnx man! I will look in to it later.


----------



## hurricane28

mus1mus said:


> What's the current BIOS everyone recommends for the Hero?


Hey dude, 

I am on 3502 and it works pretty well for me so far but i am about to flash to 6001 to see how it does.


----------



## hurricane28

Btw, the new BIOS already made it to the Asus website: https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## Naeem

BIOS : 6001 APM settings for computer to turn on after a powerloss does not work still this function is broken since bios 3101
also i am getting random lockups with 6001 even on desktop idle


----------



## Amir007

Ramad said:


> This is how cold-boot fix works, it down-clocks BCLK to 90MHz then applies your settings that brings BCLK back to 100MHz. You can manually set BCLK to 100MHz in the BIOS and this should end the 90MHz issue when the PC wakes from sleep. Try the settings below.


Well guess what? I just set BCLK to 100MHz in bios manually and when my PC wakes up it is still showing Bus Speed @92.32MHz. BTW, my 3.9GHz OC is done via P-state 0. I don't know why this is happening only when/if I'm Ocing my Ryzen CPU. If left everything on Auto (no OC) the system will resume from Sleep without a bug.


----------



## Amir007

gupsterg said:


> R7 1800X UA 1737SUS (PState 0 4.0GHz @ 1.368V)
> ASUS C6H UEFI 3502
> F4-3200C14D-16GTZ (3333MHz Fast @ 1.375V, SOC 1.012V)
> 
> Fresh post
> 
> View attachment 83865
> 
> 
> Resume from sleep post
> 
> View attachment 83873
> 
> 
> OS boot configuration data info
> 
> View attachment 83881
> 
> 
> Now going back to sleep .


Please don't kid yourself man. You are on win-7. Everyone knows this is a Win 10 issue with Ryzen. Moving along.........


----------



## shalafi

dorbot said:


> The number is bigger so it must be better.
> Its also more expensive. So it must be Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hurricane28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What? Because the number is higher so it must be better? What kind of logic is that mate? lol. What is more expensive? This BIOS? lol.
Click to expand...

Did you leave your sense of sarcasm in your other pants?


----------



## LicSqualo

*Then perhaps it is better to fly low and don't be noticed*

Sorry guys, but I read the answers now (I'm at work) and while I'm trying to point out a serious problem, I note that only a few respond correctly. 
Others seem (to me) to be trying to denigrate the actions that (at least for me) cost me time (instead of playing carefreely). 
I am not forced, but I prefer to help and contribute. 
I feel offended when I am mocked. Especially by people who I think are correct and who contribute to the growth of this forum and this site.
The problem exists, whether you want to believe it or not. That is a fact, not a supposition. 
I also noticed other things, but at this point why do I notify them here, to be mocked?


----------



## gupsterg

Amir007 said:


> Please don't kid yourself man. You are on win-7. Everyone knows this is a Win 10 issue with Ryzen. Moving along.........


My post which you have quoted was not aimed at anyone but just a share  , hence it had no mention/quote of another user. 

:thinking: with that attitude I'll let you keep searching on your BCLK discrepancy between set and shown in CPU-Z. The whole W10 task manager "thing" is also discussed to hell  and "everyone" knows it not only affects C6H and not only Ryzen  :thumb: .



gupsterg said:


> SOC at stock on 3x R7 1700 and 2x R7 1800X I have used on same board will be somewhere around ~900mV. Usually 1.0V-1.05V is enough for 3200MHz/3333MHz C14 1T on 2x 8GB single rank/sided Samsung B die kit. My limit for daily use would be ~1.1V, what RAM kit are you using?
> 
> A post from shutdown is always slow, the Q-Codes will flip around and you'll see the Q-LEDs cycle through. A post from shutdown more training occurs than a restart.
> 
> When you state:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A First boot after long period of non-activeness (after night in my case) is unsuccessful. A second attempt that I try immediately is successful.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you turn off power to PC power supply at night?
> 
> 
> ASDFG123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, power supply at stand by mode, so there is 5 VSb.
> I have 32 GB G.Skill 3200 Dual rank, Sams B-die. They actually pretty stable at 3333 Cl14 (at least was on 1701 and 3008)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I reckon you may have memory training issue as you highlight it fails and second attempt AOK. I have no experience with dual rank on Ryzen, there are others here that will be able to guide your better  .



hurricane28 said:


> Thnx man! I will look in to it later.


NP  , hope you solve :thumb:.


----------



## hurricane28

shalafi said:


> Did you leave your sense of sarcasm in your other pants?


No, i left it right here lol.


----------



## Ramad

Amir007 said:


> Well guess what? I just set BCLK to 100MHz in bios manually and when my PC wakes up it is still showing Bus Speed @92.32MHz. BTW, my 3.9GHz OC is done via P-state 0. I don't know why this is happening only when/if I'm Ocing my Ryzen CPU. If left everything on Auto (no OC) the system will resume from Sleep without a bug.


I hope that you can see that I'm not dismissing the issue that are having and trying to help you. This is what I understood by your post stating the issue that you are looking for a solution. 
I too overclock using P-states, but I do activate P-states 0, 1 and 2, disabling the rest. P-states 1 and the rest tends to use different dividers than 8, so I use 8 as a divider for all of them. I'm using Windows 10 and don't have the issue, not dismissing your system showing this issue, but could be some settings that are not working properly on your system. 
You are welcome to try my P-states settings, hope they can help you, if not then good luck and I hope you get the issue solved. 

P-state 0:
FID: 98 (3.8GHz), use 9C for 3.9GHz and 
DID: 8
VID: 28 (1.3V) Use CPU offset voltage to raise voltage above 1.3V if needed. 

P-state 1:
FID: 78 (3.0GHz)
DID: 8
VID: 48 (1.1V)

P-state 2:
FID: 20 (800MHz)
DID: 8
VID: 78 (0.8V)

P-state 3-7: Disabled


----------



## SaLSouL

Any sign of the 6001 BIOS for the CHVI Extreme?


----------



## Neoony

Naeem said:


> BIOS : 6001 APM settings for computer to turn on after a powerloss does not work still this function is broken since bios 3101
> also i am getting random lockups with 6001 even on desktop idle



hmm, I wonder...
There is an extra option for that in the modded BIOS and it seems that by default its "Always off"

Maybe its secretly overriding it?









----
And btw, in my experience it has always been the case that you will lose performance after sleep (even 1xxx BIOSes). ...unless you keep HPET on, which solves the sleep issues.
But dont think I had the issue of lower BCLK...


----------



## Neoony

hurricane28 said:


> New chipset driver out guys: https://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows+10+-+64


Looks like once again the only thing that changed is the "PCI device" driver.


----------



## Neoony

Naeem said:


> BIOS : 6001 APM settings for computer to turn on after a powerloss does not work still this function is broken since bios 3101
> also i am getting random lockups with 6001 even on desktop idle


Well thats weird
I just tested the normal APM (RTC) option to power on after ac power loss and it does work.
Running the modded BIOS 6001

PC would start by itself after shutting down the PSU and switching it back on.

Didnt touch the other option which the modded BIOS unhides.

Definitely works for me.
And also...no lockups for me


----------



## Emmily

1usmus said:


> *how to flash a official bios + mod bios (new instruction)*
> 
> 1. format the USB flash drive with Rufus ( GPT for UEFI + FAT32 option)
> 2. download this https://drive.google.com/open?id=1OHB-xGBEiF7fosZUo5LHQUaVZpPxspqj archive and extract it to the USB flash drive
> 3. copy our BIOS into the BOOT folder on flash drive
> 4. boot system from our flash drive (UEFI mode)
> 5. select the name of the partition (in my case, *fs3:* )
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. enter the following commands:
> *fs3:
> cd EFI
> cd BOOT
> ls*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Afuefix64 name_bios.cap /P /B /N /K /CLRCFG*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (by this action we clean all parameters from old bios and update the bios itself)
> 
> 7. waiting for the end of the update
> 8. we install a modification of the BIOS using the following commands:
> *Afugan name_bios_mod.rom /GAN*
> (by this action we install mod bios)
> 9. waiting for the end of the update
> 10. done
> 
> for example how i updated bios
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Mod BIOS seems working great so far. lower temperature than official BIOS. I like XFR 2 behavior. 

Would u mind to edit couple things for someone newbie.
1.format the USB flash drive with Rufus ( MBR for BIOS or UEFI + FAT32 option + check box create a bootable disk drop down FreeDOS )
3. copy our BIOS both xxxx.CAP and xxxxmod.rom into the EFI> BOOT folder on flash drive
Many THX 1usmus


----------



## hurricane28

Neoony said:


> Looks like once again the only thing that changed is the "PCI device" driver.
> 
> View attachment 84137


Yes i saw that too, weird.


----------



## Amir007

Ramad said:


> I hope that you can see that I'm not dismissing the issue that are having and trying to help you. This is what I understood by your post stating the issue that you are looking for a solution.
> I too overclock using P-states, but I do activate P-states 0, 1 and 2, disabling the rest. P-states 1 and the rest tends to use different dividers than 8, so I use 8 as a divider for all of them. I'm using Windows 10 and don't have the issue, not dismissing your system showing this issue, but could be some settings that are not working properly on your system.
> You are welcome to try my P-states settings, hope they can help you, if not then good luck and I hope you get the issue solved.
> 
> P-state 0:
> FID: 98 (3.8GHz), use 9C for 3.9GHz and
> DID: 8
> VID: 28 (1.3V) Use CPU offset voltage to raise voltage above 1.3V if needed.
> 
> P-state 1:
> FID: 78 (3.0GHz)
> DID: 8
> VID: 48 (1.1V)
> 
> P-state 2:
> FID: 20 (800MHz)
> DID: 8
> VID: 78 (0.8V)
> 
> P-state 3-7: Disabled


Nope. Just did exactly what you instructed and PC again comes out of sleep from a previous 3.9Ghz (39x100MHz Bus Speed) to 3.6Ghz (39x92.34MHz Bus Speed)

You are aware if you go many threads back, about 2-3 weeks ago, Elmor confirmed there's an issue with this right? And that others also reported the same bug? You know when I say sleep mode I don't mean cold boot right? I hope you don't think I'm saying when I wake up in the morning I get this bug from a cold boot, right? hehe

I just want to make sure we're on the same page here...bcuz u did mention something about a cold boot in your last reply...my issue is not a cold boot. I haven't gotten a cold boot since i flashed passed 1701. Like i said, this bug only happens if/when I OC and not if I leave everything stock in Bios. And NOOOo this didn't happen when I was on 1701 bios so i guess i traded in this bug for a cold boot. Go figure.


----------



## LicSqualo

Amir007 said:


> Nope. Just did exactly what you instructed and PC again comes out of sleep from a previous 3.9Ghz (39x100MHz Bus Speed) to 3.6Ghz (39x92.34MHz Bus Speed)
> 
> You are aware if you go many threads back, about 2-3 weeks ago, Elmor confirmed there's an issue with this right? And that others also reported the same bug? You know when I say sleep mode I don't mean cold boot right? I hope you don't think I'm saying when I wake up in the morning I get this bug from a cold boot, right? hehe
> 
> I just want to make sure we're on the same page here...bcuz u did mention something about a cold boot in your last reply...my issue is not a cold boot. I haven't gotten a cold boot since i flashed passed 1701. Like i said, this bug only happens if/when I OC and not if I leave everything stock in Bios. And NOOOo this didn't happen when I was on 1701 bios so i guess i traded in this bug for a cold boot. Go figure.


Yes, strange is that not all of us have this issue! And more strange: what is the reason of this issue, why only for some it happen and not for all?
But for today I'm lucky and someone (that I love!) have fixed (perhaps also with Asus, so all will have the fix soon) this issue (for me surely tonight when come back to home).


----------



## Amir007

LicSqualo said:


> Yes, strange is that not all of us have this issue! And more strange: what is the reason of this issue, why only for some it happen and not for all?
> But for today I'm lucky and someone (that I love!) have fixed (perhaps also with Asus, so all will have the fix soon) this issue (for me surely tonight when come back to home).


Yeah, I'm starting to believe this thing only affects 1700x/1800x models or something. I guess i'll just have to get used to powering my rig down instead of putting it to sleep...(not to mention anything that came after 1701 bios the booting/posting part takes so much longer now) I guess I just gotta get used to it. 

My other Intel 4770K rig, that thing posts to bios or in windows loading screen in like 2sec after pressing the power button.


----------



## Neoony

You guys tried with HPET on?
Or dont wanna use HPET?

If after sleep was any big issue for me, I would opt for simply using HPET to solve the aftersleep. (or at least try it)


----------



## Ramad

Amir007 said:


> Nope. Just did exactly what you instructed and PC again comes out of sleep from a previous 3.9Ghz (39x100MHz Bus Speed) to 3.6Ghz (39x92.34MHz Bus Speed)
> 
> You are aware if you go many threads back, about 2-3 weeks ago, Elmor confirmed there's an issue with this right? And that others also reported the same bug? You know when I say sleep mode I don't mean cold boot right? I hope you don't think I'm saying when I wake up in the morning I get this bug from a cold boot, right? hehe
> 
> I just want to make sure we're on the same page here...bcuz u did mention something about a cold boot in your last reply...my issue is not a cold boot. I haven't gotten a cold boot since i flashed passed 1701. Like i said, this bug only happens if/when I OC and not if I leave everything stock in Bios. And NOOOo this didn't happen when I was on 1701 bios so i guess i traded in this bug for a cold boot. Go figure.


I hope you will figure a way to solve this issue. Good luck.


----------



## BlazingNanites

*Bios after 3502*

Are we expecting another Bios with modifications relating to Spectre? I thought I read somewhere that Bioses would need to be changed for Variant 2, and not just the OS.


----------



## Ramad

Here are my settings for the latest BIOS 6001. This could be helpful if you have dual rank Samsung E-die based memory. The BIOS is good and is better, in my opinion than 0020/3008 or 3501/3502. Lower Processor ODT helps a lot with stability, so keep that in mind if you face RAM stability issue. 

*Current settings BIOS 6001*


OS: Windows 10
R5 1600 @3.8GHz, Custom P-states, Relaxed EDC throttling: enabled
Patriot Viper Elite @3200MT/s (dual rank 2 x 8GB) with primary latencies of 14-17-17-17-24
CPU voltage: 1.3V - 0.01250V (offset)
SOC voltage: -0.00625V (offset) BIOS reads the voltage as 1.087V
DRAM voltage: 1.4V
VTTDDR: 1.4V/2 = 0.6996V
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA and CHB: 0.58x
CLDO_VDDP: 1000mV
CAD drivers setup: 0 - 0 - 0
CAD drivers strength: 20 Ohm- 20 Ohm- 20 Ohm- 20 Ohm
tRFC at RAM defaults: 416 - 256 - 176
PROC_ODT: 53.3 Ohm
Rtt values: RZQ/3 - RZQ/3 - RZQ/1
DRAM R1-R4 values: 0
PCIE R1-R3 values: Disabled - Disabled - 0
VDDP: 1.2V


*All relevant settings*


Spoiler



Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [5]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Manual]
> FID [152]
> DID [8]
Performance Bias [None]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Enabled]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
CPU Offset Mode Sign [-]
- CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.01250]
CPU SOC Voltage [Offset mode]
VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign [-]
- VDDSOC Voltage Offset [0.00625]
DRAM Voltage [1.40000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [1.92000]
1.05V SB Voltage [1.10000]

Mem Over Clock Fail Count [3]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [17]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [17]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [17]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [24]
Trc [54]
TrrdS [4]
TrrdL [5]
Tfaw [20]
TwtrS [3]
TwtrL [7]
Twr [12]
Trcpage [64]
TrdrdScl [2]
TwrwrScl [2]
Trfc [416]
Trfc2 [256]
Trfc4 [176]
Tcwl [12]
Trtp [6]
Trdwr [8]
Twrrd [2]
TwrwrSc [1]
TwrwrSd [6]
TwrwrDd [6]
TrdrdSc [1]
TrdrdSd [4]
TrdrdDd [4]
Tcke [5]

ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [RZQ/2]
RttWr [RZQ/3]
RttPark [RZQ/1]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [0]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [0]
MemCkeSetup_SM [0]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]

VTTDDR Voltage [0.69960]
VPP_MEM Voltage [2.50000]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [0.58000]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [0.58000]
VDDP Voltage [1.20000]
VDDP Standby Voltage [1.20000]
1.8V Standby Voltage [1.92000]
CPU 3.3v AUX [3.60000]
2.5V SB Voltage [2.50000]
DRAM R1 Tune [0]
DRAM R2 Tune [0]
DRAM R3 Tune [0]
DRAM R4 Tune [0]
PCIE Tune R1 [Disabled]
PCIE Tune R2 [Disabled]
PCIE Tune R3 [0]
PLL Tune R1 [Disabled]
PLL reference voltage [0]
T Offset [0]
Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
Sense MI Offset [0]
Promontory presence [Enabled]
Clock Amplitude [Normal]
CLDO VDDP voltage [1000]

CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
CPU Current Capability [110%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
CPU Voltage Frequency [300]
CPU Power Duty Control [Extreme]
CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
Manual Adjustment [Fast]
CPU Power Thermal Control [115]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 1]
VDDSOC Current Capability [110%]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
Manual Adjustment [Fast]
DRAM Current Capability [130%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.40000]



*P-states settings*


Spoiler































*Result*


Spoiler



*MemTest64*









*

Prime95*


----------



## CarnageHimura

Ramad said:


> Here are my settings for the latest BIOS 6001. This could be helpful if you have dual rank Samsung E-die based memory. The BIOS is good and is better, in my opinion than 0020/3008 or 3501/3502. Lower Processor ODT helps a lot with stability, so keep that in mind if you face RAM stability issue.
> 
> *Current settings BIOS 6001*
> 
> 
> OS: Windows 10
> R5 1600 @3.8GHz, Custom P-states, Relaxed EDC throttling: enabled
> Patriot Viper Elite @3200MT/s (dual rank 2 x 8GB) with primary latencies of 14-17-17-17-24
> CPU voltage: 1.3V - 0.01250V (offset)
> SOC voltage: -0.00625V (offset) BIOS reads the voltage as 1.087V
> DRAM voltage: 1.4V
> VTTDDR: 1.4V/2 = 0.6996V
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA and CHB: 0.58x
> CLDO_VDDP: 1000mV
> CAD drivers setup: 0 - 0 - 0
> CAD drivers strength: 20 Ohm- 20 Ohm- 20 Ohm- 20 Ohm
> tRFC at RAM defaults: 416 - 256 - 176
> PROC_ODT: 53.3 Ohm
> Rtt values: RZQ/3 - RZQ/3 - RZQ/1
> DRAM R1-R4 values: 0
> PCIE R1-R3 values: Disabled - Disabled - 0
> VDDP: 1.2V
> 
> 
> *All relevant settings*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [5]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Manual]
> > FID [152]
> > DID [8]
> Performance Bias [None]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Enabled]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
> CPU Offset Mode Sign [-]
> - CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.01250]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Offset mode]
> VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign [-]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Offset [0.00625]
> DRAM Voltage [1.40000]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [1.92000]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [1.10000]
> 
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [3]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [17]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [17]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [17]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [24]
> Trc [54]
> TrrdS [4]
> TrrdL [5]
> Tfaw [20]
> TwtrS [3]
> TwtrL [7]
> Twr [12]
> Trcpage [64]
> TrdrdScl [2]
> TwrwrScl [2]
> Trfc [416]
> Trfc2 [256]
> Trfc4 [176]
> Tcwl [12]
> Trtp [6]
> Trdwr [8]
> Twrrd [2]
> TwrwrSc [1]
> TwrwrSd [6]
> TwrwrDd [6]
> TrdrdSc [1]
> TrdrdSd [4]
> TrdrdDd [4]
> Tcke [5]
> 
> ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [RZQ/2]
> RttWr [RZQ/3]
> RttPark [RZQ/1]
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [0]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [0]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [0]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> 
> VTTDDR Voltage [0.69960]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [2.50000]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [0.58000]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [0.58000]
> VDDP Voltage [1.20000]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [1.20000]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [1.92000]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [3.60000]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [2.50000]
> DRAM R1 Tune [0]
> DRAM R2 Tune [0]
> DRAM R3 Tune [0]
> DRAM R4 Tune [0]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Disabled]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Disabled]
> PCIE Tune R3 [0]
> PLL Tune R1 [Disabled]
> PLL reference voltage [0]
> T Offset [0]
> Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
> Sense MI Offset [0]
> Promontory presence [Enabled]
> Clock Amplitude [Normal]
> CLDO VDDP voltage [1000]
> 
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
> CPU Current Capability [110%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> CPU Voltage Frequency [300]
> CPU Power Duty Control [Extreme]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
> Manual Adjustment [Fast]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [115]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 1]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [110%]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
> Manual Adjustment [Fast]
> DRAM Current Capability [130%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.40000]
> 
> 
> 
> *P-states settings*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Result*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *MemTest64*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Prime95*


I can't see the images on the spoilers, am I the only one?


----------



## Amir007

Neoony said:


> You guys tried with HPET on?
> Or dont wanna use HPET?
> 
> If after sleep was any big issue for me, I would opt for simply using HPET to solve the aftersleep. (or at least try it)



What is the best way to check if HPET is on/off? What is it set to by default in a rig that never messed with this setting before? Is this done via bios? Windows or both? I heard negative things about messing with HPET so i never tried it as it affects certain games. I'm not a big fan modifying settings that should be left alone to be honest with you. 

Also, I was looking at your pics via your Signature, how on earth do you manage to have your cpu voltage at 0.981???? I thought when you are in the bios screen, the cpu is at full load so it should read to what it is set max value for your 4ghz OC? Don't tell me you are running 4Ghz @ 1v? Are you?


----------



## Anty

Nope - I don't see them either


----------



## LicSqualo

I see only [All relevant settings] the [Pstate settings] is blank (probably a picture here) and in [Results] i see only the title of picture description, nothing else.
Some issues due to site transition, my suspect. 
But I see my Rig today (and finally  )


----------



## Ramad

CarnageHimura said:


> I can't see the images on the spoilers, am I the only one?


That is weird, this how they look like on my browser.


----------



## LicSqualo

@Anty, I've tried with Gear Down Mode=disabled. But I can't be stable... I don't arrive to logon in win... a freeze stop my hope... everytime (3 times only to be sincere).
Perhaps is not the right command or setup to change. Sorry to bother you, but can you suggest me something to search?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## LicSqualo

To check Hpet open a cmd with Admin privileges and write 
bcdedit /enum
and check if HPET is enabled

I can report also this schema from other user here (I don't remember the name, but a big THANK YOU from me):

Here my Commands:

To view bcdedit settings:
bcdedit /enum

And Turn ON/OFF HPET:
bcdedit /set useplatformclock true
bcdedit /set tscsyncpolicy Enhanced
bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes

bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock
bcdedit /deletevalue tscsyncpolicy
bcdedit /deletevalue disabledynamictick

Disabled Full
bcdedit /set useplatformclock false
bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock
bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes

Enabled fast
bcdedit /set useplatformclock true
bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes

To enable HPET as the only timer run the command
bcdedit /set useplatformclock true

To disable HPET in Windows run the command
bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock

Edit.
I was using first this one:

Enabled fast
bcdedit /set useplatformclock true
bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes

Now im using this, to check if Games runs Faster/Slower (I will update on that matter in some time)

Disabled Full
bcdedit /set useplatformclock false
bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock
bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes


----------



## Neoony

Amir007 said:


> What is the best way to check if HPET is on/off? What is it set to by default in a rig that never messed with this setting before? Is this done via bios? Windows or both? I heard negative things about messing with HPET so i never tried it as it affects certain games. I'm not a big fan modifying settings that should be left alone to be honest with you.


*To check HPET:*
Open cmd.exe and type "bcdedit"
If you can find "useplatformclock true" its forcing HPET.

*To enable HPET:*
Open cmd.exe and type "bcdedit /set useplatformclock true"
And reboot.

*To disable HPET: *
Open cmd.exe and type "bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock"
And reboot.
*
Another way to actually check when its running is downloading WinTimerTester:*
http://www.mediafire.com/file/xzo9n84d8lze9nb/WinTimerTester_1.1.zip

Disabled HPET looks like this: 








If its enabled it will be 14.31818MHz

There are 2 places where HPET can be enabled/disabled, in OS and in BIOS.
In BIOS it is enabled by default, but there is no option to change it on this specific motherboard. (thats why there is modified BIOS)
And in OS, where *forcing* HPET is disabled by default, but some applications might probably request it and use it, unless its disabled in BIOS.
AFAIK 
(or maybe by "bcdedit /set useplatformclock false" ?)


Everyone has different results for some worse, for some better, for some more stable.
Your top benchmarks might go down a tiny bit with HPET on.

But I mean even I would recommend disabling it, rather than enabling.
Just that...it should be one option to solve your aftersleep problems, as its a timer issue.
And its pretty easy to try 



Amir007 said:


> Also, I was looking at your pics via your Signature, how on earth do you manage to have your cpu voltage at 0.981???? I thought when you are in the bios screen, the cpu is at full load so it should read to what it is set max value for your 4ghz OC? Don't tell me you are running 4Ghz @ 1v? Are you?


That was some kind of issue I had with pstates while in BIOS, in version 3101.
Seems it would boot in P2 for some reason. Didnt have that in other versions.

EDIT:


LicSqualo said:


> To check Hpet open a cmd with Admin privileges and write
> bcdedit /enum
> and check if HPET is enabled
> ...


Even better 
There are many combinations


----------



## Anty

Ramad said:


> That is weird, this how they look like on my browser.


Just switched PCs - now it works under chrome, didn't work under FF 



LicSqualo said:


> @Anty, I've tried with Gear Down Mode=disabled. But I can't be stable... I don't arrive to logon in win... a freeze stop my hope... everytime (3 times only to be sincere).
> Perhaps is not the right command or setup to change. Sorry to bother you, but can you suggest me something to search?
> Thanks in advance.


I don't remember your settings and RAM type...


----------



## LicSqualo

*Thank you!*



Anty said:


> Just switched PCs - now it works under chrome, didn't work under FF
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember your settings and RAM type...


Thank you Anty. Is a Gskill 3600c16 8Gb x stick. RGB type. Perhaps is single rank that give me this results.


----------



## Amir007

Awesome tips LicSqualo and Neoony. I'll give this a try later when I get home. In your personal opinion do you believe this should be addressed by Asus or AMD or Microsoft?


----------



## Anty

You are running [email protected] 1T?

Personally I stick to "traditional" calculations so I would use 14-13-13-27-40 first. Anyway those are on tight side so check your SOC and DRAM voltages (for me voltages from calculator for SOC and DRAM are underestimated and are not stable - I need to use more).


----------



## hurricane28

Frequency misreports is still not fixed... 

I am on 3.8 GHz now and the begin screen of the BIOS reports 3.2 GHz and Windows current speed is 4.48 GHz and bass speed is 3.8 GHz... 
@elmor, do you know what is going on here?


----------



## PeerlessGirl

hurricane28 said:


> Frequency misreports is still not fixed...
> 
> I am on 3.8 GHz now and the begin screen of the BIOS reports 3.2 GHz and Windows current speed is 4.48 GHz and bass speed is 3.8 GHz...
> 
> @elmor, do you know what is going on here?


I assume this is the same "Sleep Bug" currently affecting the Raven Ridge APUs, as detailed here:






Looks like it's doing the same thing. Has been an on and off bug with Ryzen since day one. There's a reason my machine is set to never sleep (but I haven't used sleeps since about 2003).


----------



## Amir007

Just got home to check on the HPET status. Looks like it IS disabled on my system.
I did NOT find useplatformclock anywhere when I ran bcdedit via cmd
WinTimberTester 1.1 is showing 3.51577 MHz so that also confirms it is disabled. 

I see that you recommend this setting to be Disabled. Why's that?


----------



## WarpenN1

How is it even possible for my 1800x to be so weak..

My 1800x can't do even 3.9Ghz prime95 stable at 1.42v llc4. It like freezes somewhere 6-15hr mark. Even 3.8GHZ at 1.35v llc2 seems to be problem. Wasn't these x processors better binned because of XFR? I've actually started to disbelieve in silicon lottery that actually nobody is stable at 4ghz without very high voltages... This is my third Ryzen processor that is poor overclocker in a row. :/

Silicon lottery statistic don't even apply to my chip..............................

I think that they made a mistake when labeling this chip as 1800x :/


----------



## crakej

Amir007 said:


> Just got home to check on the HPET status. Looks like it IS disabled on my system.
> I did NOT find useplatformclock anywhere when I ran bcdedit via cmd
> WinTimberTester 1.1 is showing 3.51577 MHz so that also confirms it is disabled.
> 
> I see that you recommend this setting to be Disabled. Why's that?


I turn it off by disabling High Precision Even Timer in device manager - and/or the bios

edit: must admit tho that I see no difference either way - even with it disabled in bios and device manager. bcdedit says useplatformclock=no - I have not changed this.


----------



## mito1172

Neoony said:


> *To check HPET:*
> Open cmd.exe and type "bcdedit"
> If you can find "useplatformclock true" its forcing HPET.
> 
> *To enable HPET:*
> Open cmd.exe and type "bcdedit /set useplatformclock true"
> And reboot.
> 
> *To disable HPET: *
> Open cmd.exe and type "bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock"
> And reboot.
> *
> Another way to actually check when its running is downloading WinTimerTester:*
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/xzo9n84d8lze9nb/WinTimerTester_1.1.zip
> 
> Disabled HPET looks like this:
> View attachment 84665
> 
> 
> If its enabled it will be 14.31818MHz
> 
> There are 2 places where HPET can be enabled/disabled, in OS and in BIOS.
> In BIOS it is enabled by default, but there is no option to change it on this specific motherboard. (thats why there is modified BIOS)
> And in OS, where *forcing* HPET is disabled by default, but some applications might probably request it and use it, unless its disabled in BIOS.
> AFAIK
> (or maybe by "bcdedit /set useplatformclock false" ?)
> 
> 
> Everyone has different results for some worse, for some better, for some more stable.
> Your top benchmarks might go down a tiny bit with HPET on.
> 
> But I mean even I would recommend disabling it, rather than enabling.
> Just that...it should be one option to solve your aftersleep problems, as its a timer issue.
> And its pretty easy to try
> 
> 
> 
> That was some kind of issue I had with pstates while in BIOS, in version 3101.
> Seems it would boot in P2 for some reason. Didnt have that in other versions.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> Even better
> There are many combinations


nice info thanks. How long should WinTimerTester work?


----------



## R71800XSS

*Bug on 3502 and 1701 BIOS?*

I think I have founded a bug on 1701 and 3502 official BIOS:

Case 1) When motherboards show code 40 into Windows operating system, it's imposible restart and I only can press button case (reset or power) to turn off the PC. if it show 24 or 44 (restart and turn off) works well.

Case 2) If motherboards show code 40 at boot, I must wait for long minutes, and after BIOS reset herself and go to windows perfectly show code 40, 24 or 44.

My setup is:
Ryzen 1800X, Samsumg M2 512 GB 960 EVO, Gskill 16x2 Gb 3200 Mhz, Asus C6H, Asus Xonar DX2, R9-270X, others mecanics disk and W10 pro Creator last version (10.0.16299.214). Memory DOCP standard 3200 and CPU at 3600.
Driver M2 disk -> Samsung 2.3.0.1709 NVMe Controler.

PD: oops 6001 official is out.
---


----------



## PeerlessGirl

R71800XSS said:


> I think I have founded a bug on 1701 and 3502 official BIOS:
> 
> Case 1) When motherboards show code 40 into Windows operating system, it's imposible restart and I only can press button case (reset or power) to turn off the PC. if it show 24 or 44 (restart and turn off) works well.
> 
> Case 2) If motherboards show code 40 at boot, I must wait for long minutes, and after BIOS reset herself and go to windows perfectly show code 40, 24 or 44.
> 
> My setup is:
> Ryzen 1800X, Samsumg M2 512 GB 960 EVO, Gskill 16x2 Gb 3200 Mhz, Asus C6H, Asus Xonar DX2, R9-270X, others mecanics disk and W10 pro Creator last version (10.0.16299.214). Memory DOCP standard 3200 and CPU at 3600.
> Driver M2 disk -> Samsung 2.3.0.1709 NVMe Controler.
> 
> PD: oops 6001 official is out.
> ---


40 is the code for waking from sleep, I believe. You may be experiencing some sleep-bug issues, similar to my last post. I've had random 40s and random code 8s myself (and during the latter the fans spin up to max). I've never had trouble using a restart during them though.


----------



## R71800XSS

PeerlessGirl said:


> 40 is the code for waking from sleep, I believe. You may be experiencing some sleep-bug issues, similar to my last post. I've had random 40s and random code 8s myself (and during the latter the fans spin up to max). I've never had trouble using a restart during them though.


In my setup all settings is 100% performance; sleep, hibern or suspend all off. Now I am writting and mobo show code 40, sometimes it change from 24 to 44 or 24 to 40 (like now and it is impossible to restart although I can turn off).
Too I have ryzen balanced but it does not seem to solve the problem.

Solved here, I hope...:
"To deactivate this function S4 (hibern), you must follow these steps: click on the "Start" button and then go to "Settings". Then, choose the "System" option and select "Start / stop and suspend" from the list. Click on "Additional advanced settings" and in the list on the right "Choose the action of the start / stop buttons". In the next screen, under the subtitle "Configuration of off", deactivated the option "Activate quick start" and "Save changes". Now your computer will actually turn off."
---
This web go very slow today. I will try with 6001. 

THANKS.
--------


----------



## Amir007

WarpenN1 said:


> How is it even possible for my 1800x to be so weak..
> 
> My 1800x can't do even 3.9Ghz prime95 stable at 1.42v llc4. It like freezes somewhere 6-15hr mark. Even 3.8GHZ at 1.35v llc2 seems to be problem. Wasn't these x processors better binned because of XFR? I've actually started to disbelieve in silicon lottery that actually nobody is stable at 4ghz without very high voltages... This is my third Ryzen processor that is poor overclocker in a row. :/
> 
> Silicon lottery statistic don't even apply to my chip..............................
> 
> I think that they made a mistake when labeling this chip as 1800x :/


Unless you are doing LN2 cooling you won't be very successful being stable on air or water >4Ghz...Even getting 4GHz to be stable on water is like pulling teeth.


----------



## hughjazz44

WarpenN1 said:


> How is it even possible for my 1800x to be so weak..
> 
> My 1800x can't do even 3.9Ghz prime95 stable at 1.42v llc4. It like freezes somewhere 6-15hr mark. Even 3.8GHZ at 1.35v llc2 seems to be problem. Wasn't these x processors better binned because of XFR? I've actually started to disbelieve in silicon lottery that actually nobody is stable at 4ghz without very high voltages... This is my third Ryzen processor that is poor overclocker in a row. :/
> 
> Silicon lottery statistic don't even apply to my chip..............................
> 
> I think that they made a mistake when labeling this chip as 1800x :/


I think 3.8GHz is the average overclock. My 1700X refuses to be stable over 3.8GHz, even with 1.45 volts.

Also, in case you never noticed, when the CPU uses it's boost frequency, the VID is something like 1.55 volts. So whenever Ryzen is boosting, it's getting hammered with voltage. Of course, this is only temporary, so it's within AMD's design limits.

I'm sure if you put in 1.55 volts, you could get stability, at the cost of CPU life and LOADS of heat.


----------



## Neoony

Amir007 said:


> Just got home to check on the HPET status. Looks like it IS disabled on my system.
> I did NOT find useplatformclock anywhere when I ran bcdedit via cmd
> WinTimberTester 1.1 is showing 3.51577 MHz so that also confirms it is disabled.
> 
> I see that you recommend this setting to be Disabled. Why's that?


Mainly because lesser DPC latency with HPET off.
But then..there is ton of controversial infos and experiences about using HPET on or off. ( thats why try it  )



mito1172 said:


> nice info thanks. How long should WinTimerTester work?


It should show the correct frequency without even pressing "start"

Just, if you are running it, the ratio should be close to 1, or you might have issues with timers sync.
This ratio might be more stable with HPET on.
But no need to run it, to determine HPET.


----------



## Disassociative

Turning off HPET in Windows and using whatever timer the 3.4hz one is helped remove a lot of the stuttering issues I’ve been having in games. It’s at a cost of having the sleep bug back but I’ve gone back to just leaving my computer running or turning it off if I don’t intend to use it for a fair bit


----------



## hurricane28

PeerlessGirl said:


> I assume this is the same "Sleep Bug" currently affecting the Raven Ridge APUs, as detailed here:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTdgB63xGX8
> 
> Looks like it's doing the same thing. Has been an on and off bug with Ryzen since day one. There's a reason my machine is set to never sleep (but I haven't used sleeps since about 2003).


No this isn't it. I never sleep my PC. I get correct values in hardwareinfo64, CPU-Z etc. but not in Windows task manager and in Asus BIOS itself on the begin screen. Worked fine prior 3008 BIOS.


----------



## lordzed83

Have not been checking this topic for few days so quick roundup.

New moded bios to try ---check

People still on topic of HPET ---check

Still reporting sleep bug ---check

Still confused by windows showing 4.5ghz ---check

Sensor reading not fixed ---check


Well ill check @1usmus bios at some point but besides that. Same thing over and over again. Bet in 2 minths can check and... Same questions will be here lol. Too hard for some to use search as its trully some sort of magic.

Kingdom come now thats worth buying game btw


----------



## Moutsatsos

delete


----------



## CodyPredy

hurricane28 said:


> No this isn't it. I never sleep my PC. I get correct values in hardwareinfo64, CPU-Z etc. but not in Windows task manager and in Asus BIOS itself on the begin screen. Worked fine prior 3008 BIOS.


Yeah.....post 1701 people have been encountering a lot of issues related to Sleep or clock inconsistencies. Since I use sleep I've experience both.

On a clean boot (no sleep) the task manager in Windows shows higher clocks (above 4.2Ghz on my Ryzen 1700). I think this is a known issue that was previously discussed but never fixed. The majority of users are recommending to not use the task manager for getting correct clock info.

As for the sleep bug - that is really annoying me. @elmor initially said that 3502 was supposed to fix the issue but retracted that after feedback and managing to reproduce it. I usually like to sleep my PC to conserve power when I'm not using it (going to work, leaving home etc) and if I really need it I use WOL to turn it back on.

Considering that we're starting to run into the same issue again it would be nice if ASUS started adding more detailed information in their Release Notes since we're already beta testing each new BIOS version they launch. Might as well publish those information on their page and for God sake it's not that hard to reproduce some of the bugs we've been running through.


----------



## LicSqualo

CodyPredy said:


> Yeah.....post 1701 people have been encountering a lot of issues related to Sleep or clock inconsistencies. Since I use sleep I've experience both.
> 
> On a clean boot (no sleep) the task manager in Windows shows higher clocks (above 4.2Ghz on my Ryzen 1700). I think this is a known issue that was previously discussed but never fixed. The majority of users are recommending to not use the task manager for getting correct clock info.
> 
> As for the sleep bug - that is really annoying me. @elmor initially said that 3502 was supposed to fix the issue but retracted that after feedback and managing to reproduce it. I usually like to sleep my PC to conserve power when I'm not using it (going to work, leaving home etc) and if I really need it I use WOL to turn it back on.
> 
> Considering that we're starting to run into the same issue again it would be nice if ASUS started adding more detailed information in their Release Notes since we're already beta testing each new BIOS version they launch. Might as well publish those information on their page and for God sake it's not that hard to reproduce some of the bugs we've been running through.


TOTALLY AGREE! Thank's to use correct words to indicate this.


----------



## elmor

I'm on holiday until end of this month. BIOS 6001 is basically just has an updated SMU version.



hurricane28 said:


> Frequency misreports is still not fixed...
> 
> I am on 3.8 GHz now and the begin screen of the BIOS reports 3.2 GHz and Windows current speed is 4.48 GHz and bass speed is 3.8 GHz...
> 
> @elmor, do you know what is going on here?


Yes I know what's going on, and it's being worked on.




PeerlessGirl said:


> I assume this is the same "Sleep Bug" currently affecting the Raven Ridge APUs, as detailed here:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTdgB63xGX8
> 
> Looks like it's doing the same thing. Has been an on and off bug with Ryzen since day one. There's a reason my machine is set to never sleep (but I haven't used sleeps since about 2003).


It's not the same, but related.


----------



## LicSqualo

elmor said:


> I'm on holiday until end of this month.



Lucky Guy!!!


----------



## hurricane28

elmor said:


> I'm on holiday until end of this month. BIOS 6001 is basically just has an updated SMU version.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know what's going on, and it's being worked on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the same, but related.


Alright, thnx. 

Enjoy your holiday.


----------



## Pimpmuckl

WarpenN1 said:


> How is it even possible for my 1800x to be so weak..
> 
> My 1800x can't do even 3.9Ghz prime95 stable at 1.42v llc4. It like freezes somewhere 6-15hr mark. Even 3.8GHZ at 1.35v llc2 seems to be problem. Wasn't these x processors better binned because of XFR? I've actually started to disbelieve in silicon lottery that actually nobody is stable at 4ghz without very high voltages... This is my third Ryzen processor that is poor overclocker in a row. :/
> 
> Silicon lottery statistic don't even apply to my chip..............................
> 
> I think that they made a mistake when labeling this chip as 1800x :/


Look into pushing SoC voltage to 1.0/1.05/1.1, helped me a lot with stability on my 1700. I can't push higher than 3.9 on 1.35V with default LLC but that's plenty for my taste.
4


----------



## Johan45

CodyPredy said:


> Yeah.....post 1701 people have been encountering a lot of issues related to Sleep or clock inconsistencies. Since I use sleep I've experience both.
> 
> On a clean boot (no sleep) the task manager in Windows shows higher clocks (above 4.2Ghz on my Ryzen 1700). I think this is a known issue that was previously discussed but never fixed. The majority of users are recommending to not use the task manager for getting correct clock info.
> 
> As for the sleep bug - that is really annoying me. @elmor initially said that 3502 was supposed to fix the issue but retracted that after feedback and managing to reproduce it. I usually like to sleep my PC to conserve power when I'm not using it (going to work, leaving home etc) and if I really need it I use WOL to turn it back on.
> 
> Considering that we're starting to run into the same issue again it would be nice if ASUS started adding more detailed information in their Release Notes since we're already beta testing each new BIOS version they launch. Might as well publish those information on their page and for God sake it's not that hard to reproduce some of the bugs we've been running through.


It's not just ASUS, other board manus are having the same issues. I saw a reviewer claiming 4.56GHz from the new APU and had to tell them what the real issue is sleep+win10.
This AGESA update has been rushed to accommodate the APU launch on the 12th. I was given an unofficial BIOS update for my board (MSI) on Friday the 9th after I had all my testing done, even the initial BIOS I had was a BETA. This is a pretty good indication to me that people were being rushed


----------



## CodyPredy

@Johan45 Well yeah dude....but on ASUS we've been having issues with sleep (reported since 3008 launched). Issue range from sound skipping, rubber banding in games, out of sync sound in other game so they ARE easily reproducible. 

I'm not here to debate that others manufacturers don't have these issues, I've just been monitoring this thread and the ASUS official one with a fix for the initial issue. And it's been almost two months already. Probably a mistake on my end since I shouldn't have updated from 1701 but I haven't seen this issue getting fix or getting any traction here or anywhere else. 

People keep recommending disabling/enabling HPET for various issues and maybe that's a temporary fix - but looking over the changelog on each ASUS release they don't add any damn information on what's been fixed or if there are any known issues. By comparison on my ASUS RT68U router at least they add some basic information like - fixes, changelog etc.


----------



## WarpenN1

I really hope that Pinnacle Ridge will be higher clocked and that every pinnacle ridge can clock higher than even the best Ryzen 1 silicons. Ummmm


----------



## pig666eon

CodyPredy said:


> @Johan45 Well yeah dude....but on ASUS we've been having issues with sleep (reported since 3008 launched). Issue range from sound skipping, rubber banding in games, out of sync sound in other game so they ARE easily reproducible.
> 
> I'm not here to debate that others manufacturers don't have these issues, I've just been monitoring this thread and the ASUS official one with a fix for the initial issue. And it's been almost two months already. Probably a mistake on my end since I shouldn't have updated from 1701 but I haven't seen this issue getting fix or getting any traction here or anywhere else.
> 
> People keep recommending disabling/enabling HPET for various issues and maybe that's a temporary fix - but looking over the changelog on each ASUS release they don't add any damn information on what's been fixed or if there are any known issues. By comparison on my ASUS RT68U router at least they add some basic information like - fixes, changelog etc.


hold on a sec is the sound skip/hang a common issue? i have brought this issue up before but was told i was the only one, this is with on board audio not with a optional sound card


----------



## Johan45

CodyPredy said:


> @Johan45 Well yeah dude....but on ASUS we've been having issues with sleep (reported since 3008 launched). Issue range from sound skipping, rubber banding in games, out of sync sound in other game so they ARE easily reproducible.
> 
> I'm not here to debate that others manufacturers don't have these issues, I've just been monitoring this thread and the ASUS official one with a fix for the initial issue. And it's been almost two months already. Probably a mistake on my end since I shouldn't have updated from 1701 but I haven't seen this issue getting fix or getting any traction here or anywhere else.
> 
> People keep recommending disabling/enabling HPET for various issues and maybe that's a temporary fix - but looking over the changelog on each ASUS release they don't add any damn information on what's been fixed or if there are any known issues. By comparison on my ASUS RT68U router at least they add some basic information like - fixes, changelog etc.


Every release since 1701 has been for newer CPU compatibility. New AGESA new protocols for the board makers to work with. Sometimes slight changes have unintended consequences. Like all the boards that locked at 2200 mhz a few months ago or lost the ability to change the multi etc.. MSI wouldn't release a new BIOS for months because of all these weird issues.
Since the release of Ryzen it has been recommended to have HPET enabled because of the RTC bug and the best solution for sleep is don't use it. Shut your PC off. It's been problematic for years so this is no surprise.


----------



## Ramad

I to o use the sleep function everyday and I'm happy with my cheap 6 cores/12 threads R5 1600 that is immune to Meltdown and Spectre. :thumb:


----------



## wingman99

Ramad said:


> I to o use the sleep function everyday and I'm happy with my cheap 6 cores/12 threads R5 1600 that is immune to Meltdown and Spectre. :thumb:


Spectre effects all devices.


----------



## hurricane28

Ramad said:


> I to o use the sleep function everyday and I'm happy with my cheap 6 cores/12 threads R5 1600 that is immune to Meltdown and Spectre. :thumb:


It isn't immune to spectre.. Only to meltdown.


----------



## Ramad

wingman99 said:


> Spectre effects all devices.


I thought 1 variant (of 2) effected AMD, could be wrong. 

Edit: This is what I remember: Under "Levels Of Exposure" --> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/meltdown-spectre-exploits-intel-amd-arm-nvidia,news-57627.html
Anyway, you get the idea.


----------



## wingman99

Ramad said:


> I thought 1 variant (of 2) effected AMD, could be wrong.


Spectre is the hacking of branch prediction and prefetch. That is why it effects all devices.


----------



## Johan45

wingman99 said:


> I use sleep mode everyday all the time throughout the day, I'm glad I have Intel.:thumb:


Oh really, you must have a short memory. http://www.overclock.net/forum/6-in...p-mode-hangs-intermittently.html#post25328058



wingman99 said:


> My sleep mode hangs intermittently, the screen goes black and the lights and fan stay on, then I have to use the reset button on the case to power cycle. Has anyone run into this problem?


----------



## CodyPredy

@Johan45 I thought it was pretty clear that Sleep worked with no problems before, when I said that it started happening after 1701. It's already been discussed in previous posts that it is a known issue and that they ARE WORKING ON IT....my main problem is that ASUS never marks any known issues in their Release Notes - oh wait.....they don't have any release notes for their motherboards. 

We could go at it all day long but it would be nice if Asus started providing some information on their release version aside from the one liners they have now. It would make it easier for @elmor to go on vacation without everyone wondering *** goes into each release and essentially not having a single person of contact for a multi million $$$ company.

PS: On the sleep matter not working - I've had FX8350, AMD X4 Athlon that worked without any issues....yeah...if you're talking about the Win XP era... then it's been years. Would welcome some constructive discussion and info here rather then "you're doing it wrong" kind of statements and flame-baiting.

Thanks


----------



## CodyPredy

pig666eon said:


> hold on a sec is the sound skip/hang a common issue? i have brought this issue up before but was told i was the only one, this is with on board audio not with a optional sound card


If it's happening after resuming from Sleep when running certain videos (in my case I've tested on VLC) then YES. It's a known issue they've been having. You can go a few dozens pages back when @elmor posted some information about the 3502 bios version.


----------



## Jackalito

elmor said:


> I'm on holiday until end of this month.


Enjoy your holidays, @elmor! :thumb:


----------



## Johan45

CodyPredy said:


> @Johan45 I thought it was pretty clear that Sleep worked with no problems before, when I said that it started happening after 1701. It's already been discussed in previous posts that it is a known issue and that they ARE WORKING ON IT....my main problem is that ASUS never marks any known issues in their Release Notes - oh wait.....they don't have any release notes for their motherboards.
> 
> We could go at it all day long but it would be nice if Asus started providing some information on their release version aside from the one liners they have now. It would make it easier for @elmor to go on vacation without everyone wondering *** goes into each release and essentially not having a single person of contact for a multi million $$$ company.
> 
> PS: On the sleep matter not working - I've had FX8350, AMD X4 Athlon that worked without any issues....yeah...if you're talking about the Win XP era... then it's been years. Would welcome some constructive discussion and info here rather then "you're doing it wrong" kind of statements and flame-baiting.
> 
> Thanks


This isn't flame baiting. Just punch windows sleep issues into google. 
As far as a list of changes for BIOS like you would see for a driver, that really doesn't happen with any manufacturer. Sometimes they will list specific fixes for USB issues etc but typical description is
memory compatibility
System stability
update for new CPUs
AGESA ver. XXXXX


----------



## wingman99

Johan45 said:


> Oh really, you must have a short memory. http://www.overclock.net/forum/6-in...p-mode-hangs-intermittently.html#post25328058


Well if you read that was solved from a sound card issue.:thumb:


----------



## CodyPredy

Johan45 said:


> This isn't flame baiting. Just punch windows sleep issues into google.
> As far as a list of changes for BIOS like you would see for a driver, that really doesn't happen with any manufacturer. Sometimes they will list specific fixes for USB issues etc but typical description is
> memory compatibility
> System stability
> update for new CPUs
> AGESA ver. XXXXX


I'm not even going to bother with the first part of that. I've already answered it in my other post.

As for the part regarding the list of changes:
* Does that information help you? 
* Does it contain a list with the existing issues that have been reported by the community (since internal testing seems to go out the window at this point)?

I'm not even sure what you're arguing with me about. There's a long list of issues that have been reported by the community, it's not like someone is hiding that info somewhere. It would go a long way if they added that information into each BIOS revision to know if they addressed the issue or not. More transparent...much better experience for both the user, ASUS and the community that's testing their boards.


----------



## Johan45

wingman99 said:


> Well if you read that was solved from a sound card issue.:thumb:


But you know as well as I do that windows sleep issues are quite common.



CodyPredy said:


> I'm not even going to bother with the first part of that. I've already answered it in my other post.
> 
> As for the part regarding the list of changes:
> * Does that information help you?
> * Does it contain a list with the existing issues that have been reported by the community (since internal testing seems to go out the window at this point)?
> 
> I'm not even sure what you're arguing with me about. There's a long list of issues that have been reported by the community, it's not like someone is hiding that info somewhere. It would go a long way if they added that information into each BIOS revision to know if they addressed the issue or not. More transparent...much better experience for both the user, ASUS and the community that's testing their boards.


Not arguing just saying that's not going to happen.


----------



## hurricane28

Do people notice big improvement in stability by setting the CLDO_VDDP voltage? If so, how to apply it? I tried but nothing happened.


----------



## Amir007

Johan45 said:


> But you know as well as I do that windows sleep issues are quite common.
> 
> 
> 
> Not arguing just saying that's not going to happen.


Johan,

This isn't just a common sleep issue you hear about in other forums, or if you google. The issue here is very simple. My rig runs perfectly fine at 3.9Ghz but once I put it to sleep and awake it, that 3.9Ghz is no longer 3.9Ghz. In my case it is downclock to 3.6Ghz and bench tests reflect that. This affects 3d gaming where the FPS begin to skip frames at a very alarming rate. I think they call it rubber banding or something. 

I happen to also have an Intel rig so NO this doesn't happen to every PC so you should know the one WE ARE talking about here is very specific to this mobo. Oh yes, it only happens when/if I choose to do overclocking in bios...If all left default in bios for my 1800x there is no sleep bug issue whatsoever...this all started after bios 1701 so please don't undermine what we are saying.. r u an Asus PR bot or something? U should look into working on Trump's election in 2020..they will def. hire u...they love hiring people who undermine facts.


----------



## Johan45

Amir007 said:


> Johan,
> 
> This isn't just a common sleep issue you hear about in other forums, or if you google. The issue here is very simple. My rig runs perfectly fine at 3.9Ghz but once I put it to sleep and awake it, that 3.9Ghz is no longer 3.9Ghz. In my case it is downclock to 3.6Ghz and bench tests reflect that. This affects 3d gaming where the FPS begin to skip frames at a very alarming rate. I think they call it rubber banding or something.
> 
> I happen to also have an Intel rig so NO this doesn't happen to every PC so you should know the one WE ARE talking about here is very specific to this mobo. Oh yes, it only happens when/if I choose to do overclocking in bios...If all left default in bios for my 1800x there is no sleep bug issue whatsoever...this all started after bios 1701 so please don't undermine what we are saying.. r u an Asus PR bot or something? U should look into working on Trump's election in 2020..they will def. hire u...they love hiring people who undermine facts.


I do know what you guys are talking about and it isn't only affecting your little world of ASUS motherboards. The "there have always been issues with sleep" wasn't specifically to address this thread it is just general and if sleep is a problem STOP USING IT was my point. This sleep issue is just an extension of the timer bug. Windows misreads the BCLK when it wakes and all hell breaks loose. There are others who get speed boosts and their CPU is running 4.5 GHz would that make you feel better. That happened to be an MSI board so no it's not specific to this motherboard.


----------



## Targonis

Amir007 said:


> Johan,
> 
> This isn't just a common sleep issue you hear about in other forums, or if you google. The issue here is very simple. My rig runs perfectly fine at 3.9Ghz but once I put it to sleep and awake it, that 3.9Ghz is no longer 3.9Ghz. In my case it is downclock to 3.6Ghz and bench tests reflect that. This affects 3d gaming where the FPS begin to skip frames at a very alarming rate. I think they call it rubber banding or something.
> 
> I happen to also have an Intel rig so NO this doesn't happen to every PC so you should know the one WE ARE talking about here is very specific to this mobo. Oh yes, it only happens when/if I choose to do overclocking in bios...If all left default in bios for my 1800x there is no sleep bug issue whatsoever...this all started after bios 1701 so please don't undermine what we are saying.. r u an Asus PR bot or something? U should look into working on Trump's election in 2020..they will def. hire u...they love hiring people who undermine facts.


There are several issues at play on this stuff. I've found that if I set custom P-states and make sure to use the Ryzen power profile, I have no problems at all. In some previous BIOS versions, going to sleep would actually reduce the CPU voltage by too much, may have been P-states or something else, but I would get system hangs when trying to wake from sleep.

Errors that can come in from your RAM not being fully stable could cause some of your issues as well. 

A big factor in why very little is known is that many of the changes come from new AGESA versions, not so much Asus BIOS things. The changes from new AGESA versions are not well known, and that is another thing that makes it difficult to say what has changed from version to version. My system uses Hynix memory, and I have found that the latest BIOS versions have done wonders for getting my RAM to the rated 3200 speed. Some other things have changed as well that will impact speed/stability/voltage requirements for processors/speeds.


----------



## neur0cide

elmor said:


> I'm on holiday until end of this month.


What!? You are not working 24/7 on the C6H? This is outrageous!! I'll never ever buy another ASUS product again.
Enjoy your holiday anyways.


----------



## pig666eon

CodyPredy said:


> If it's happening after resuming from Sleep when running certain videos (in my case I've tested on VLC) then YES. It's a known issue they've been having. You can go a few dozens pages back when @elmor posted some information about the 3502 bios version.


i have had this issue since day 1, tried loads of different bios, about 7 fresh installs on different drives and i never put the pc into sleep. its a hiccup that is maybe 300ms, it might also be happening when im not watching a video or playing a game, i only notice it because the audio loops for that split second and causes a hang that recovers instantly, like i said the hole thing lasts for about 300ms, happens on average 4-5 time a hour, on bad days it could be 10-20 a hour

ive already been onto asus asking for help but they didnt bother and told me to return the board, but im reluctant to do that until i know what the hell is going on with it, if i have to wait a few weeks without a board and its not the issue i will be pretty annoyed, i have narrowed it down to the board/ram/cpu i have tried everything else with spare parts, i keep going also because i have work that i do on here which it doesnt stop me from doing it and id need to find something to keep me going while its being replaced but the issue is killing me inside everytime it happens


----------



## harrysun

hurricane28 said:


> Do people notice big improvement in stability by setting the CLDO_VDDP voltage? If so, how to apply it? I tried but nothing happened.


For dual-rank modules like my it was the key to get 3333CL14 working.


----------



## Johan45

Targonis said:


> There are several issues at play on this stuff. I've found that if I set custom P-states and make sure to use the Ryzen power profile, I have no problems at all. In some previous BIOS versions, going to sleep would actually reduce the CPU voltage by too much, may have been P-states or something else, but I would get system hangs when trying to wake from sleep.
> 
> Errors that can come in from your RAM not being fully stable could cause some of your issues as well.
> 
> A big factor in why very little is known is that many of the changes come from new AGESA versions, not so much Asus BIOS things. The changes from new AGESA versions are not well known, and that is another thing that makes it difficult to say what has changed from version to version. My system uses Hynix memory, and I have found that the latest BIOS versions have done wonders for getting my RAM to the rated 3200 speed. Some other things have changed as well that will impact speed/stability/voltage requirements for processors/speeds.


That was my point back here http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...vi-overclocking-thread-3380.html#post26759169
When I said every BIOS after 1701 was based on new AGESA


----------



## hurricane28

harrysun said:


> For dual-rank modules like my it was the key to get 3333CL14 working.


Thnx, but my RAM is stable, its the CPU that is holding me back atm. 

3.875 GHz takes only 1.344 vcore under load and 3.950 GHz needs almost 1.4.. 

I was hoping this voltage could help a bit but this is only for RAM specified?


----------



## harrysun

hurricane28 said:


> Thnx, but my RAM is stable, its the CPU that is holding me back atm.
> 
> 3.875 GHz takes only 1.344 vcore under load and 3.950 GHz needs almost 1.4..
> 
> I was hoping this voltage could help a bit but this is only for RAM specified?


I am oc the cpu right now and lowering VDDP voltage to 0.855 (same for standby) helped me a lot.


----------



## hurricane28

harrysun said:


> I am oc the cpu right now and lowering VDDP voltage to 0.855 (same for standby) helped me a lot.


Hmm, alright, thnx. 

Did you reset your system in order for it to take affect?


----------



## harrysun

hurricane28 said:


> Hmm, alright, thnx.
> 
> Did you reset your system in order for it to take affect?


no. With bios 1701 save and restart without Powerdown.


----------



## hurricane28

harrysun said:


> no. With bios 1701 save and restart without Powerdown.


I don't think we talk about the same voltages then. In BIOS 3502 it says that i have to cold reset my system otherwise it wouldn't be applied. VDDP voltage is something else than CLDO_VDDP voltage.


----------



## neur0cide

hurricane28 said:


> Do people notice big improvement in stability by setting the CLDO_VDDP voltage? If so, how to apply it? I tried but nothing happened.


I quote myself:


neur0cide said:


> CLDO_VDDP does have a major impact on stability. But this is mostly true for DR modules.
> I have tested ~25 kits in the last 8 months (SR and DR B-die and DR D-/E-die exclusively) and on about half of them I experimented with CLDO_VDDP. I found that almost every DR kit needs adjustments on CLDO_VDDP to show its true potential, whereas SR kits rarely need any - except of course in case of a memory hole .
> Quad kits with SR modules (4 Ranks) also benefit from alternate values sometimes, but not nearly to the extent of true DR modules and usually I don't have to stray far away from the default 950mv.
> 
> For example the kit in my signature (F4-3200C15D-32GTZ) was running fine with 3200-14-13-13-13 @1.375v. CLDO_VDDP=866mv allowed me to move up to 3333-14-14-14-14 @1.395v. With CLDO_VDDP=855mv I was able to lower DRAM voltage to 1.375v.


----------



## hurricane28

neur0cide said:


> I quote myself:


Thnx for explanation. I do not have RAM overclocking problems as i am running single sided RAM. Like i said, the problem is the CPU. My RAM is perfectly stable at 3466 MHz CL14 CR1. Its the CPU that needs a ton of voltage after 3.875 GHz.. 

I hope overclocking is better on the next gen ryzen CPU's otherwise AMD is in a bad position as 4 GHz should be the new standard clock speed. Heck, my FX-8350 could run 5 GHz which is an ancient chip.. 

I think 4.3 GHz is possible and the top tear can reach 4.5 GHz.


----------



## Amir007

Targonis said:


> There are several issues at play on this stuff. I've found that if I set custom P-states and make sure to use the Ryzen power profile, I have no problems at all. In some previous BIOS versions, going to sleep would actually reduce the CPU voltage by too much, may have been P-states or something else, but I would get system hangs when trying to wake from sleep.
> 
> Errors that can come in from your RAM not being fully stable could cause some of your issues as well.
> 
> A big factor in why very little is known is that many of the changes come from new AGESA versions, not so much Asus BIOS things. The changes from new AGESA versions are not well known, and that is another thing that makes it difficult to say what has changed from version to version. My system uses Hynix memory, and I have found that the latest BIOS versions have done wonders for getting my RAM to the rated 3200 speed. Some other things have changed as well that will impact speed/stability/voltage requirements for processors/speeds.


I am currently using P-state for my 3.9Ghz OC with Ryzen Power profile. My memory is 100% stable so not sure what this has to do with my ram lol. Hynix or Dynex or Kleenex it doesn't matter. Also im not even talking about stability here...I'm talking about a bug so that means my issue isn't with stability what so ever. Only if/when I OC my system and put my PC to sleep and then wake it up, the frequency changes and games run like crap. This is not memory related sir! Go look at the pics i posted a few threads back. This was NOT NOT NOT an issue before 1701 so r u saying AGESA messed up my memory? I don't get your logic here sorry. 

Do you have the CH6? Windows 10 (latest build)? If so, is it >1701 bios flashed? If so, is it Overclocked? If so, open CPU-Z and run the CPU bench on it..do not close CPU-Z...Put your PC to sleep and and then wake it up right away and try again. Your CPU frequency will be lower in CPU-Z and CPU-Z cpu bench test will score lower & windows task manger will report a weird frequency. 

Take screen shots before and after and post it here..make sure you have Windows Task Manager open when you taking screen shots.


----------



## Johan45

hurricane28 said:


> Thnx for explanation. I do not have RAM overclocking problems as i am running single sided RAM. Like i said, the problem is the CPU. My RAM is perfectly stable at 3466 MHz CL14 CR1. Its the CPU that needs a ton of voltage after 3.875 GHz..
> 
> I hope overclocking is better on the next gen ryzen CPU's otherwise AMD is in a bad position as 4 GHz should be the new standard clock speed. Heck, my FX-8350 could run 5 GHz which is an ancient chip..
> 
> I think 4.3 GHz is possible and the top tear can reach 4.5 GHz.


Just so people know I'm not arguing and I do "hope" AMD can give even a 10% improvement with the die shrink but comparing Ryzen to a 5 GHz FX is still no contest. The 2400G 4c 8t scores higher at stock than an 8 c FX at 5 GHz


----------



## hurricane28

Johan45 said:


> Just so people know I'm not arguing and I do "hope" AMD can give even a 10% improvement with the die shrink but comparing Ryzen to a 5 GHz FX is still no contest. The 2400G 4c 8t scores higher at stock than an 8 c FX at 5 GHz


I think you are joking? There is no way you can compare my Ryzen 5 1600 to even an 5.5 GHz FX CPU.. I never said it like that either. What i meant was with clock speed not in performance. Ryzen clock speed is really really low compared to what we are used to with FX and Intel also clocks much higher. 

Time will tell what AMD is capable of but i think 4.4 GHz is very achievable.


----------



## jsp001

It would seem, I saved it from a meltdown!! Damn I'm good *****


----------



## harrysun

hurricane28 said:


> I don't think we talk about the same voltages then. In BIOS 3502 it says that i have to cold reset my system otherwise it wouldn't be applied. VDDP voltage is something else than CLDO_VDDP voltage.


We are talking about the same. The help with the bios is outdated.


----------



## usoldier

So i refreshed my waterblock thermal paste and was doing some temp tests and not a single one of the stress tests managed to put the temp over 61cº, so i was happy and went on and tried out Hunt Beta for the first time that game managed to pump out 66cº :O seriously wth is that game doing tbh ???

Btw is anyone running 1.4v 24/7 ? I wonder if its safe i can run my 1700X @ 4ghz if i use LL2 and 1.395v


----------



## jsp001

usoldier said:


> So i refreshed my waterblock thermal paste and was doing some temp tests and not a single one of the stress tests managed to put the temp over 61cº, so i was happy and went on and tried out Hunt Beta for the first time that game managed to pump out 66cº :O seriously wth is that game doing tbh ???


Good question! I want to know that one lol


----------



## jsp001

Someone had asked for a pic and I opened her up for cleaning this weekend, do here ya go.. Sorry I don't remember who, been a min lol Oh, and I am testing for absolute max under 6001.. Should know this weekend..


----------



## angelgrin

Amir007 said:


> I am currently using P-state for my 3.9Ghz OC with Ryzen Power profile. My memory is 100% stable so not sure what this has to do with my ram lol. Hynix or Dynex or Kleenex it doesn't matter. Also im not even talking about stability here...I'm talking about a bug so that means my issue isn't with stability what so ever. Only if/when I OC my system and put my PC to sleep and then wake it up, the frequency changes and games run like crap. This is not memory related sir! Go look at the pics i posted a few threads back. This was NOT NOT NOT an issue before 1701 so r u saying AGESA messed up my memory? I don't get your logic here sorry.
> 
> Do you have the CH6? Windows 10 (latest build)? If so, is it >1701 bios flashed? If so, is it Overclocked? If so, open CPU-Z and run the CPU bench on it..do not close CPU-Z...Put your PC to sleep and and then wake it up right away and try again. Your CPU frequency will be lower in CPU-Z and CPU-Z cpu bench test will score lower & windows task manger will report a weird frequency.
> 
> Take screen shots before and after and post it here..make sure you have Windows Task Manager open when you taking screen shots.


i remember having the same issue with my OC using P-states on 1701 (P-states OC gone, memory OC gone) and somehow it didnt like my memory OC as well so i used DOCP standard as i am using flare x and i switched to Zenstates and it stopped doing that. i havent tried it again with the newest BIOS though. I will try this evening and report back.


----------



## Naeem

How do you get display from Crosshair Hero with New RYZEN APUs ?


----------



## jsp001

usoldier said:


> So i refreshed my waterblock thermal paste and was doing some temp tests and not a single one of the stress tests managed to put the temp over 61cº, so i was happy and went on and tried out Hunt Beta for the first time that game managed to pump out 66cº :O seriously wth is that game doing tbh ???
> 
> Btw is anyone running 1.4v 24/7 ? I wonder if its safe i can run my 1700X @ 4ghz if i use LL2 and 1.395v


I was, probably will be again if temps are not too crazy.. Different numbers have been put out, one was 1.4175 as max for 24/7.. It's new architecture so keep in mind they have an idea but only time will tell for sure.. I would say 1.4 would not hurt if temps are good....


----------



## jsp001

Naeem said:


> How do you get display from Crosshair Hero with New RYZEN APUs ?


"display from Crosshair Hero"?? What's the question?


----------



## Johan45

Naeem said:


> How do you get display from Crosshair Hero with New RYZEN APUs ?


Only with discrete graphics. That bench was done on an MSI ITX board


----------



## mito1172

Neoony said:


> Mainly because lesser DPC latency with HPET off.
> But then..there is ton of controversial infos and experiences about using HPET on or off. ( thats why try it  )
> 
> 
> 
> It should show the correct frequency without even pressing "start"
> 
> Just, if you are running it, the ratio should be close to 1, or you might have issues with timers sync.
> This ratio might be more stable with HPET on.
> But no need to run it, to determine HPET.


thank you


----------



## CDub07

jsp001 said:


> I was, probably will be again if temps are not too crazy.. Different numbers have been put out, one was 1.4175 as max for 24/7.. It's new architecture so keep in mind they have an idea but only time will tell for sure.. I would say 1.4 would not hurt if temps are good....


I had to hit 1.450 to get my R7 1700X stable at 4.0GHz. If anything screwy starts happening I will post it here ASAP. I don't think so though. My temps at load are only in the 60's.


----------



## jsp001

CDub07 said:


> I had to hit 1.450 to get my R7 1700X stable at 4.0GHz. If anything screwy starts happening I will post it here ASAP. I don't think so though. My temps at load are only in the 60's.


Yeah, Same here for 4.1 but I don't keep it that high, and bench starts falling off by then.. Are you on 6001? It's making a lot more heat on mine..

https://rog.asus.com/realbench/show_comment.php?id=20527


----------



## CDub07

jsp001 said:


> Yeah, Same here for 4.1 but I don't keep it that high, and bench starts falling off by then.. Are you on 6001? It's making a lot more heat on mine..
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/realbench/show_comment.php?id=20527


Im still on 3502. I got P-States enabled and my SK-Hynix clocked at the rated 3200MHz and timings. I don't think new BIOS can do anything else for me.


----------



## mus1mus

3502 seems to be very good for RAM compatibility now. 

3200 C14-15-15-15 on 4 random sticks of HyperX Predator 3000s.


----------



## pez

What exactly are the sleep bugs? I let my system go to sleep every day and very seldom do a full shutdown (reboots for updates). I've yet to notice an issue.

In fact, every since getting 'proper' RAM, I haven't had an iota of instability. To the point I raised the multiplier up one more notch and have been sitting at a nice 3.8GHz (not as well stressed as I did with 3.7, but daily stability is a good starter).


----------



## mus1mus

Hynix


----------



## Targonis

Naeem said:


> How do you get display from Crosshair Hero with New RYZEN APUs ?


Some motherboards have video connectors on the motherboard for this very reason, "future AMD APUs". The Asus ROG Crosshair VI Hero does not include these connectors, so you can't use the GPU on these new APUs. The reasoning: At launch, there were no socket AM4 processors with integrated graphics, and the high end motherboards were all focused on performance for those buying Ryzen processors. There are a number of mid-range motherboards with the video output connections you are looking for, so you will want to look for one of those.

I will note that you can use the integrated graphics of one of these boards for GPU acceleration, but you WILL need a video card if you want to use the Crosshair VI Hero and an APU.


----------



## hurricane28

Well what do you know, things seems a bit better now:

Only think i changed was VDDP Voltage from 0.900 to 0.855.


----------



## elmor

Thank you guys!



neur0cide said:


> What!? You are not working 24/7 on the C6H? This is outrageous!! I'll never ever buy another ASUS product again.
> Enjoy your holiday anyways.


You mean C7H?


----------



## 3200MHz

@elmor, I apologize for disturbing, but is there a chance to get 6001 for Crosshair VI Extreme? Looks like ASUS forgot to publish this BIOS update for Crosshair VI Extreme.


----------



## hurricane28

lol. 

I hope when you get back from vacation you are refreshed enough to put something in BIOS that lets us OC higher lol  

I can now stabilize 3.950 GHz 3466 MHz CL14 and next BIOS i want 4 GHz 3466 MHz CL14, deal?


----------



## 3200MHz

hurricane28 said:


> I can now stabilize 3.950 GHz 3466 MHz CL14 and next BIOS i want 4 GHz 3466 MHz CL14, deal?


Maybe you just don't have enough cooling performance?


----------



## hurricane28

3200MHz said:


> Maybe you just don't have enough cooling performance?


Yeah, i am running an 360mm radiator with 3K rpm fans, i don't think that's the problem. 

During the IBT run my fans only spin up to about 1200 rpm and i can't even hear them. At full blast temps sit around 50s.


----------



## CDub07

mus1mus said:


> 3502 seems to be very good for RAM compatibility now.
> 
> 3200 C14-15-15-15 on 4 random sticks of HyperX Predator 3000s.


See now that is even more interesting. Everyone dogs SK Hynix but it seems that its all in the binnings. My Corsair Vengeance is actually DDR4 2133 OC'ed while your is DDR4 2400.


----------



## 3200MHz

hurricane28 said:


> Yeah, i am running an 360mm radiator with 3K rpm fans, i don't think that's the problem.
> 
> During the IBT run my fans only spin up to about 1200 rpm and i can't even hear them. At full blast temps sit around 50s.


I'm running Arctic Liquid Freezer 360 (360mm radiator + 6*120mm fans, push-pull configuration) and it spins full throttle under load and pretty quickly gets to the max RPMs.


----------



## mtrai

3200MHz said:


> @elmor, I apologize for disturbing, but is there a chance to get 6001 for Crosshair VI Extreme? Looks like ASUS forgot to publish this BIOS update for Crosshair VI Extreme.


He is on holiday...those of with the wi-fi are in the same boat...but I am just being patient.


----------



## Johan45

hurricane28 said:


> I think you are joking? There is no way you can compare my Ryzen 5 1600 to even an 5.5 GHz FX CPU.. I never said it like that either. What i meant was with clock speed not in performance. Ryzen clock speed is really really low compared to what we are used to with FX and Intel also clocks much higher.
> 
> Time will tell what AMD is capable of but i think 4.4 GHz is very achievable.


My overall point here is that 5.0GHz is just a number. IF you had a CPU that would double the performance of current Intel but only ran at 2.5 GHz does the speed really matter? 
I too hope for improvements but I really don't think they'll be staggering improvements, maybe 10% like I said earlier. This is mostly a die shrink with a few tweaks applied, so improved voltage per-clock but that doesn't mean the ceiling will be that much higher. 2019 is the 7nm redesign where some bigger corrections/improvements can be made


----------



## LicSqualo

Johan45 said:


> My overall point here is that 5.0GHz is just a number. IF you had a CPU that would double the performance of current Intel but only ran at 2.5 GHz does the speed really matter?
> I too hope for improvements but I really don't think they'll be staggering improvements, maybe 10% like I said earlier. This is mostly a die shrink with a few tweaks applied, so improved voltage per-clock but that doesn't mean the ceiling will be that much higher. 2019 is the 7nm redesign where some bigger corrections/improvements can be made


Agree. 

I'm fully satisfied with my Ryzen 1700. 
Today running at 4.1 Ghz with Pstate 1.39 (A4 and 19 exa value) + offset of 0325. LLC Auto. 
Benchable and Playable. I know, I'm not stable. But I'm happy. 
When the bios update will be end  I will try to stabilize definitely my CPU at maximum clock I can.



hoping, not fry my CPU before... 

This my "Rock stable" configuration for 4.0 Ghz. SVI2 1.298V under load and 1.375V set in bios, llc auto. Amazing ram timings. Too hard stabilize GDM to disable.


----------



## hurricane28

LicSqualo said:


> Agree.
> 
> I'm fully satisfied with my Ryzen 1700.
> Today running at 4.1 Ghz with Pstate 1.39 (A4 and 19 exa value) + offset of 0325. LLC Auto.
> Benchable and Playable. I know, I'm not stable. But I'm happy.
> When the bios update will be end  I will try to stabilize definitely my CPU at maximum clock I can.
> 
> 
> 
> hoping, not fry my CPU before...
> 
> This my "Rock stable" configuration for 4.0 Ghz. SVI2 1.298V under load and 1.375V set in bios, llc auto. Amazing ram timings. Too hard stabilize GDM to disable.


Can't see anything, the images are simply too small. Nevertheless, impressive. Would you mind sharing your BIOS settings?


----------



## hurricane28

3200MHz said:


> I'm running Arctic Liquid Freezer 360 (360mm radiator + 6*120mm fans, push-pull configuration) and it spins full throttle under load and pretty quickly gets to the max RPMs.


I am running different cooler and perhaps my fans are also much higher rpm than yours. I have Noctua NF-F12 Industrial PPC 3K rpm fans. They are among the best 120 mm fans you can buy these days. They are not quiet but at 1200 rpm i can barely hear them.


----------



## LicSqualo

hurricane28 said:


> Can't see anything, the images are simply too small. Nevertheless, impressive. Would you mind sharing your BIOS settings?


Click on it, they are hosted on ImgBB. 

This is the 4000 settings. Overclock is in Pstate0 with values A0 (4000) and 1C (137500). Strange they are not reported in the save file. Is IBT Avx stable (High preset) for my config, and with LLC range open.



Spoiler



[2018/02/15 15:11:59]
Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3466MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.10000]
DRAM Voltage [1.40000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [13]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [13]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [13]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [21]
Trc [36]
TrrdS [4]
TrrdL [6]
Tfaw [16]
TwtrS [4]
TwtrL [12]
Twr [10]
Trcpage [Auto]
TrdrdScl [2]
TwrwrScl [2]
Trfc [256]
Trfc2 [Auto]
Trfc4 [Auto]
Tcwl [14]
Trtp [6]
Trdwr [6]
Twrrd [2]
TwrwrSc [1]
TwrwrSd [5]
TwrwrDd [5]
TrdrdSc [1]
TrdrdSd [3]
TrdrdDd [3]
Tcke [1]
ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Auto]
Power Down Enable [Auto]
RttNom [Auto]
RttWr [Auto]
RttPark [Auto]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [Auto]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CLDO VDDP voltage [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
CPU Current Capability [Auto]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
DRAM Current Capability [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.40000]
Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Auto]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Enabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 0 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 1 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 2 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 3 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 4 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 5 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 6 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 7 Enable [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
When system is in working state [On]
In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [Samsung SSD 850 PRO 256GB]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
Generic STORAGE DEVICE 0903 [Auto]
Intenso Rainbow Line 8.07 [Auto]
USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Auto]
USB3_6 [Auto]
USB3_7 [Auto]
USB3_8 [Auto]
USB3_9 [Auto]
USB3_10 [Auto]
USB2_11 [Auto]
USB2_12 [Auto]
USB2_13 [Auto]
USB2_14 [Auto]
USB_15 [Auto]
USB_16 [Auto]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Auto]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 4 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 5 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 2 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 3 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Auto]
POST Delay Time [3 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name []
Save to Profile [1]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


----------



## hurricane28

LicSqualo said:


> Click on it, they are hosted on ImgBB.
> 
> This is the 4000 settings. Overclock is in Pstate0 with values A0 (4000) and 1C (137500). Strange they are not reported in the save file. Is IBT Avx stable (High preset) for my config, and with LLC range open.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [2018/02/15 15:11:59]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3466MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.10000]
> DRAM Voltage [1.40000]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [13]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [13]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [13]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [21]
> Trc [36]
> TrrdS [4]
> TrrdL [6]
> Tfaw [16]
> TwtrS [4]
> TwtrL [12]
> Twr [10]
> Trcpage [Auto]
> TrdrdScl [2]
> TwrwrScl [2]
> Trfc [256]
> Trfc2 [Auto]
> Trfc4 [Auto]
> Tcwl [14]
> Trtp [6]
> Trdwr [6]
> Twrrd [2]
> TwrwrSc [1]
> TwrwrSd [5]
> TwrwrDd [5]
> TrdrdSc [1]
> TrdrdSd [3]
> TrdrdDd [3]
> Tcke [1]
> ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Auto]
> Power Down Enable [Auto]
> RttNom [Auto]
> RttWr [Auto]
> RttPark [Auto]
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [Auto]
> VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [Auto]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Auto]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CLDO VDDP voltage [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> CPU Current Capability [Auto]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.40000]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Auto]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 0 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 1 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 2 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 3 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 4 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 5 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 6 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 7 Enable [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Enabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> When system is in working state [On]
> In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [Samsung SSD 850 PRO 256GB]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> Generic STORAGE DEVICE 0903 [Auto]
> Intenso Rainbow Line 8.07 [Auto]
> USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Auto]
> USB3_6 [Auto]
> USB3_7 [Auto]
> USB3_8 [Auto]
> USB3_9 [Auto]
> USB3_10 [Auto]
> USB2_11 [Auto]
> USB2_12 [Auto]
> USB2_13 [Auto]
> USB2_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> USB_16 [Auto]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
> CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
> W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Auto]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 4 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 5 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Auto]
> POST Delay Time [3 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [1]
> Profile Name []
> Save to Profile [1]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


Thnx, i will take a look at it. Maybe i am missing something which brings me to 4 GHz as well. So far i am stable at 3.950 GHz 3466 MHz RAM with 1.375 vcore under load. I tried auto LLC but its horrible for maximum clocks.. voltage is all over the place which is why i am now on LLC level 3.


----------



## hurricane28

LicSqualo said:


> Agree.
> 
> I'm fully satisfied with my Ryzen 1700.
> Today running at 4.1 Ghz with Pstate 1.39 (A4 and 19 exa value) + offset of 0325. LLC Auto.
> Benchable and Playable. I know, I'm not stable. But I'm happy.
> When the bios update will be end  I will try to stabilize definitely my CPU at maximum clock I can.
> 
> 
> 
> hoping, not fry my CPU before...
> 
> This my "Rock stable" configuration for 4.0 Ghz. SVI2 1.298V under load and 1.375V set in bios, llc auto. Amazing ram timings. Too hard stabilize GDM to disable.


Dude, you are not even close from stable.. You are running standard setting in IBT AVX which doesn't really stress the system.. This is the same as running Cinebench R15 and claiming that you are stable. 

Your voltages are also never as low as you claim them to be as you are running 1.373 vcore current and 1.395 vcore maximum. 

Plz, stop spreading this misinformation about your "amazing" chip. run OCCT with AVX enabled or Realbench for about an hour and report back. I am almost certain it will not be stable.


----------



## LicSqualo

A pleasure if can help. 
Just to remember. What I'm learning about the LLC and AMD processors (PII1100T, FX-8350 and now Zen1700) is that is not so a true love. Seems like: as Intel need, also AMD need-it. Uhm...
They prefer too much decrease the voltage under load. They are disegned for this. And also TheStilt, if I remember correctly, has stated something like this. Not over llc2 (but he was referring also to VRM, perhaps).
As example, my actual settings for 4.1GHz CB15 and RealBench benchable (perhaps also stable with Realbench), have a voltage of 1.39500V and an offset of 0.03750V (in bios). This give me 1.44-1.42V idle (also gaming) and 1.40-1.39v under bench.
My principal efforts are to remain in acceptable/common range voltage I'm seeing for this CPU and speed. Temperature is not a problem. 4.1GHz and 1.4V are a good deal if a can maintain and stabilize these settings until this summer. But update bios are on the horizon... who know what will happen...


----------



## LicSqualo

hurricane28 said:


> ...run OCCT with AVX enabled or Realbench for about an hour and report back. I am almost certain it will not be stable.


Thank you for your request. I'm testing now. And you want all the pictures made by OCCT, or the specific ones?
In the meantime, this is a picture of the first minutes. I'm a 12 minutes now.
And, to be precise, a "better" tone is "much" appreciated. Thank you.

Do you know vdroop?


----------



## hurricane28

LicSqualo said:


> Thank you for your request. I'm testing now. And you want all the pictures made by OCCT, or the specific ones?
> In the meantime, this is a picture of the first minutes. I'm a 12 minutes now.
> And, to be precise, a "better" tone is "much" appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> Do you know vdroop?


I would like to see you running OCCT for about an hour and or Realbench for about an hour if its not too much to ask. Make sure that hardwareinfo64 and Realbench or OCCT is in it. 

Thnx.


----------



## hurricane28

LicSqualo said:


> A pleasure if can help.
> Just to remember. What I'm learning about the LLC and AMD processors (PII1100T, FX-8350 and now Zen1700) is that is not so a true love. Seems like: as Intel need, also AMD need-it. Uhm...
> They prefer too much decrease the voltage under load. They are disegned for this. And also TheStilt, if I remember correctly, has stated something like this. Not over llc2 (but he was referring also to VRM, perhaps).
> As example, my actual settings for 4.1GHz CB15 and RealBench benchable (perhaps also stable with Realbench), have a voltage of 1.39500V and an offset of 0.03750V (in bios). This give me 1.44-1.42V idle (also gaming) and 1.40-1.39v under bench.
> My principal efforts are to remain in acceptable/common range voltage I'm seeing for this CPU and speed. Temperature is not a problem. 4.1GHz and 1.4V are a good deal if a can maintain and stabilize these settings until this summer. But update bios are on the horizon... who know what will happen...


I hear you. LLC is very weak on these boards and the vdroop is enormous too, even on LLC level 3 which i am on. Level 2 has too much vdroop and its impossible to stabilize high overclocks on my system, auto llc is the worst tho. 

Imo llc level 3 is fine, these vrm's are very good and can handle the voltage overshoot just fine for short periods of time. Of course, if you do a lot of rendering or use your system for the fully 100% all the time i wouldn't advice it but for every day usage its fine. 

for that clock and voltage your temps are really good, what cooler do you have? I have 360 mm cooler and in order to run that low i have to put my fans to 100% but even then i don't think i can manage it that low.


----------



## Targonis

Amir007 said:


> I am currently using P-state for my 3.9Ghz OC with Ryzen Power profile. My memory is 100% stable so not sure what this has to do with my ram lol. Hynix or Dynex or Kleenex it doesn't matter. Also im not even talking about stability here...I'm talking about a bug so that means my issue isn't with stability what so ever. Only if/when I OC my system and put my PC to sleep and then wake it up, the frequency changes and games run like crap. This is not memory related sir! Go look at the pics i posted a few threads back. This was NOT NOT NOT an issue before 1701 so r u saying AGESA messed up my memory? I don't get your logic here sorry.
> 
> Do you have the CH6? Windows 10 (latest build)? If so, is it >1701 bios flashed? If so, is it Overclocked? If so, open CPU-Z and run the CPU bench on it..do not close CPU-Z...Put your PC to sleep and and then wake it up right away and try again. Your CPU frequency will be lower in CPU-Z and CPU-Z cpu bench test will score lower & windows task manger will report a weird frequency.
> 
> Take screen shots before and after and post it here..make sure you have Windows Task Manager open when you taking screen shots.


I have run into those problems as well, and they were caused by not giving enough power in the different P-states. So, it would downclock, bringing down the power, but the power provided was a hair too little, so it caused stability issues. Try bumping your voltage for your power states and see if that resolves the problems. I have stuck with 3502, Windows 10 fully up to date, though my machine fell off the Windows Insider program and it won't put it back on(time for a re-upgrade via flash drive).


----------



## LicSqualo

found an error at 43 minutes...
perhaps have to use LLC2...

any suggestion? before to raise voltage?


----------



## hurricane28

LicSqualo said:


> found an error at 43 minutes...
> perhaps have to use LLC2...
> 
> any suggestion? before to raise voltage?


See? I told you that it wouldn't be stable. 

You can try Level 2 LLC but in my own testing its not enough. It can on yours tho so i would go with level 2 first and the absolute max is level 3.


----------



## LicSqualo

My experience.
I've tried LLC1=Auto, no evidence of change.  (under heavy loads)
LLC2 is strange, under heavy stress I see very little change voltage vs LLC1 and Auto, so LLC2 is not well calibrated for my idea of LLC levels.
LLC3 is a bit too much overshooting, but the vdroop is quite acceptable. I used this level to know the real voltage request for the clock set.
So, always for my experience, at the end is better raise a little the main voltage and leave the LLC on Auto.
I will test tonight, after game session.
Now I'm back in 4.1 GHz 

But, as write before, I don't want to waste my time and my PC under stress tests only to search a stable configuration that will be cleared/cleaned at any new bios release, as happened. 
I'm waiting the end of the bios news (hoping will happen, of course) and after search the best configuration, with the last possible bios.
In the meantime benchable and playable is my goal. When I've to do heavy load (as working with my GoPRo videos) I will change and the 4.0 Ghz preset (as I show you before) is more than enough. 
Of course, until now (10 months).

I can't claim me as rock stable, you right, but my settings are quite near the stabilty for me and my PC use.

My water cooling system is a core of Alphacool 480 UT60, put inside an iron structure (made by me) that take air from the outside of my window. The radiator is of course out of my case.
With SIV (of Red-Ray) I continue to control my H100 PCB with 4 fans and the other 4 fans are connected to a splitter with the CPU fan header (push pull configuration for my 480). The H100 fans are set with the first water temperature sensor attached to the radiator. I've also take another two sensor to check the water temperature before and after the CPU cooling . For fun. 
End to conclude, I control all the fans (a lot, 9 + 4! except the 4 controlled by CPU MB header) of my case connected by Corsair Mini and Corsair Commander Pro, with SIV.
Now SIV is upgrading control to the Aquaero system.  New gadgets as the flow meter can be added at my config without new (and crappy) software.


----------



## hurricane28

LicSqualo said:


> My experience.
> I've tried LLC1=Auto, no evidence of change.  (under heavy loads)
> LLC2 is strange, under heavy stress I see very little change voltage vs LLC1 and Auto, so LLC2 is not well calibrated for my idea of LLC levels.
> LLC3 is a bit too much overshooting, but the vdroop is quite acceptable. I used this level to know the real voltage request for the clock set.
> So, always for my experience, at the end is better raise a little the main voltage and leave the LLC on Auto.
> I will test tonight, after game session.
> Now I'm back in 4.1 GHz
> 
> But, as write before, I don't want to waste my time and my PC under stress tests only to search a stable configuration that will be cleared/cleaned at any new bios release, as happened.
> I'm waiting the end of the bios news (hoping will happen, of course) and after search the best configuration, with the last possible bios.
> In the meantime benchable and playable is my goal. When I've to do heavy load (as working with my GoPRo videos) I will change and the 4.0 Ghz preset (as I show you before) is more than enough.
> Of course, until now (10 months).
> 
> I can't claim me as rock stable, you right, but my settings are quite near the stabilty for me and my PC use.
> 
> My water cooling system is a core of Alphacool 480 UT60, put inside an iron structure (made by me) that take air from the outside of my window. The radiator is of course out of my case.
> With SIV (of Red-Ray) I continue to control my H100 PCB with 4 fans and the other 4 fans are connected to a splitter with the CPU fan header (push pull configuration for my 480). The H100 fans are set with the first water temperature sensor attached to the radiator. I've also take another two sensor to check the water temperature before and after the CPU cooling . For fun.
> End to conclude, I control all the fans (a lot, 9 + 4! except the 4 controlled by CPU MB header) of my case connected by Corsair Mini and Corsair Commander Pro, with SIV.
> Now SIV is upgrading control to the Aquaero system.  New gadgets as the flow meter can be added at my config without new (and crappy) software.


Agreed on the LLC man, its very weak and strange behavior. Didn't have this problem on my FX rig but you can't really compare it so i leave it at that. 

You see it as a "waste of time" but it really isn't. Strange things can happen when your system is not fully stable. I know because i learned the hard way and i had several Windows corruptions and weird behavior before i come to my senses and finally spend some time in proper stress testing. 

That's an impressive water cooling setup. I would like to go custom loop some time but as of now i don't really need it and the price is really high for an high end setup. I could replace this stupid Alphacool block for an EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM - Plexi (incl. sleeved pump) and EK waterblock and possibly add another 240 mm radiator and reuse my 360 mm Alphacool radiator. IDk yet.


----------



## harrysun

Good info from @1usmus how to stabilise voltage for C6H:


1usmus said:


> Did you find the time to look in to my settings yet?
> 
> I find it rather strange that i need a lot more volts on this BIOS to be stable compared to 1701 BIOS.. Any thoughts on this?
> 
> I would reconfigure the power system with an emphasis on overclocking the processor + the current limitation on SOC/DRAM will allow for greater stability for system
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
> CPU Current Capability [130%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> Active Frequency Mode [Disabled]
> CPU Power Duty Control [Extreme]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
> Manual Adjustment [Ultra Fast]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [120%]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> 
> by the way i come back again on 3101, he is pleasant to me more. At 1701 there are problems and a long start


----------



## hurricane28

harrysun said:


> Good info from @1usmus how to stabilise voltage for C6H:


I could swear that this was one of my conversations with him via PM isn't it?


----------



## harrysun

hurricane28 said:


> I could swear that this was one of my conversations with him via PM isn't it?


Yes, and it is part of the http://www.overclock.net/t/1640919/ryzen-dram-calculator-overclocking-dram tab


----------



## voreo

Any on 3502 use the Corsair LPX 3200mhz kit (16gb) figure out how to get timings better than the sticker?

My sticker has 16-19-19-19-36-55


----------



## LicSqualo

*Ending test*

Just to complete.
I've added in offset 0.00625 (picture added) with my identical configuration (as show before).
This is the result.


----------



## hurricane28

harrysun said:


> Yes, and it is part of the http://www.overclock.net/t/1640919/ryzen-dram-calculator-overclocking-dram tab


How did you get it? Did Mus told you?


----------



## hurricane28

LicSqualo said:


> Just to complete.
> I've added in offset 0.00625 (picture added) with my identical configuration (as show before).
> This is the result.


Looking good dude. Seems like you got an better chip than me.


----------



## LicSqualo

For the 2nd time? (After segfault CPU change?)
Too strange. I'm not so lucky in real life. 
But can happen. I'm open to life.

Power Down Enabled set to Disabled, give me a -1ns 
70 -> 69


----------



## hurricane28

LicSqualo said:


> For the 2nd time? (After segfault CPU change?)
> Too strange. I'm not so lucky in real life.
> But can happen. I'm open to life.
> 
> Power Down Enabled set to Disabled, give me a -1ns
> 70 -> 69


I think so yes, i am running 1600 and you 1700 remember. The 1700 is a better binned CPU than the 1600 so it might clock higher. 

My CPU might clock up to 4 GHz but it takes too much voltage imo. I need to set more than 1.4 with LLC level 3.. I have email from AMD that its okay to use 1.425 tho and some claim even up to 1.450 is okay. Not sure which one to trust though. I heard people putting more than 1.450 vcore through their chips for over a year now without degradation so i guess its okay? Or maybe he got an good silicon quality chip? Idk man. I am running my chip at 1.400 vcore idle and 1.375 under load.


----------



## LicSqualo

Uhm, for my experience is whole temperature that play a big role in stability.
My config have ereditated the CPU fan in the rear of the case. I've x2 60 mm fan over the VRM area and 1x RAM area
My Vega is water cooled, and take fresh air inside my case and the hot go out. 
I take the fresh air (for GPU and VRM+RAM) from the up of my case with two 140 mm fan. And all the heat of my CPU is not in my case. 
This could explain my low need of volts. Now, in winter.
Because I remember summer of 2017... really hot. I've 30°C water loop. My delta is 30° so I reach immediately 60°C.
With my first CPU I've to downclock to 4,0 Ghz all the summer. Due temperatures. I know that i can play at 4.1GHz now and until the spring.
This is sure.
I have started with an AIO (H100) and take this system to lower my temperature. I've not gain lower temperature but surely more time to arrive at the heat wall.
Considering my use of the PC I've searched the optimal configuration and disposition in my room. A bit of knowledge of air and heat dissipation/dispersion and applied to my setup.
But a bit of lucky is not bad...


----------



## Fright

*error 7A*

@elmor

running 6001 cold-boot issue seems solved, awesome, many thx. But stuck with error 7Aand have to reset the machine 3-4 times before it properly boots up to windows.

So this error seems to be the new error 55...
Manual states 7A is "reserved for future AMI dxe codes" or something like that.
So please look into the issue. Everything else is running fine, sammy b-die @3200-14-14-14-34 etc. no complaints about that.


----------



## hurricane28

LicSqualo said:


> Uhm, for my experience is whole temperature that play a big role in stability.
> My config have ereditated the CPU fan in the rear of the case. I've x2 60 mm fan over the VRM area and 1x RAM area
> My Vega is water cooled, and take fresh air inside my case and the hot go out.
> I take the fresh air (for GPU and VRM+RAM) from the up of my case with two 140 mm fan. And all the heat of my CPU is not in my case.
> This could explain my low need of volts. Now, in winter.
> Because I remember summer of 2017... really hot. I've 30°C water loop. My delta is 30° so I reach immediately 60°C.
> With my first CPU I've to downclock to 4,0 Ghz all the summer. Due temperatures. I know that i can play at 4.1GHz now and until the spring.
> This is sure.
> I have started with an AIO (H100) and take this system to lower my temperature. I've not gain lower temperature but surely more time to arrive at the heat wall.
> Considering my use of the PC I've searched the optimal configuration and disposition in my room. A bit of knowledge of air and heat dissipation/dispersion and applied to my setup.
> But a bit of lucky is not bad...


True, these chips don't like it hot. Most CPU's don't. Temps are no issue with me so far at my current settings. Vrm's don't run hot as well. Highest i seen was in the high 40s i think. These vrm's are very good and don't even break sweat running my 1600 or even an 1800x. They can handle 320 amps which is more than enough to handle even the highest 24/7 stable overclocks. 

Ah i see now why your vrm temps are that low. I have one 40 mm fan but its blowing on my 950 Pro SSD but since it doesn't get really hot, i can try to mount it in a way that its blowing on my vrm. I have the rear exhaust fan mounted as an intake in order to blow fresh air inside of the case right on the radiator. 

I noticed a nice improvement in mounting my radiator fans in push pushing the through the radiator instead of sucking it on the top exhausting the hot air out. It appears that my fans are better at pushing than pulling. 

For the rest, i have 2 Alphacool eisbaer stock fans mounted in the front of my case blowing fresh air inside and another 120mm Aerocool shark blue LED fan mounted on my HDD caddie blowing it on my motherboard and the rest of the components and one 140 mm Phanteks stock fan in the bottom of the case also blowing fresh air inside of the case. So, i have plenty of airflow lol.


----------



## SaLSouL

Has anyone got a link for 6001 for CHVI Extreme?


----------



## Anty

LicSqualo said:


> Power Down Enabled set to Disabled, give me a -1ns
> 70 -> 69


Latency still too high ?

Try with CB15 bias on in BIOS.

This is what I have for 4.0GHz, 4.1GHz and 4.15GHz


----------



## LicSqualo

*Thank you!*



Anty said:


> Latency still too high ?
> 
> Try with CB15 bias on in BIOS.
> 
> This is what I have for 4.0GHz, 4.1GHz and 4.15GHz


This is a very NICE CHIP and nice configuration 

I will try, thanks!


----------



## LicSqualo

*Thank you!*



Anty said:


> Latency still too high ?
> 
> Try with CB15 bias on in BIOS.
> 
> This is what I have for 4.0GHz, 4.1GHz and 4.15GHz


Wow, this is what I intend for Forum support! Nice Anty!

Where I can +REP to you!! 

I also raised for the first time my base clock to 101. And raised the related Vsoc from 1,1V to 1,125V (is a lot, I know, but brute force the "first time" is not bad, because I'm thinking that these voltages are in the safe range).

One think I noted when I raise my base clock. In this condition, my MB (from bios 3008) often stuck at 7C, indicated USB check. I've to hard reset one to three time to have a correct start.
Strange.


----------



## bigfootnz

I'm trying to make my BLCK fixed to 100MHz if it is possible, as it is fluctuating from 98MHz to 102MHz. What I've found on net, is that I've to disable Spread Spectrum, but on my BIOS 1701 I do not see that option in Digi+ where it should be. I went though whole BIOS and still could not find it.
My question is it possible to have BLCK fixed to 100MHz and if it is possible how to do it, as I cannot find anywhere Spread Spectrum in BIOS.


----------



## LicSqualo

bigfootnz said:


> I'm trying to make my BLCK fixed to 100MHz if it is possible, as it is fluctuating from 98MHz to 102MHz. What I've found on net, is that I've to disable Spread Spectrum, but on my BIOS 1701 I do not see that option in Digi+ where it should be. I went though whole BIOS and still could not find it.
> My question is it possible to have BLCK fixed to 100MHz and if it is possible how to do it, as I cannot find anywhere Spread Spectrum in BIOS.


Specific problems to update bios? 1701 is very old!

Try with the newest, or what you find in ASUS download page.


----------



## mito1172

SaLSouL said:


> Has anyone got a link for 6001 for CHVI Extreme?


not yet published

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## bigfootnz

LicSqualo said:


> Specific problems to update bios? 1701 is very old!
> 
> Try with the newest, or what you find in ASUS download page.


What kind of problem with BIOS update? As I'm running 1701 from day one and I'm happy with it.

Newer BIOS are coming with some problem, as lot of users are complaining that there are plenty problem after 1701.

With 1701 I'm running [email protected] and RAM [email protected] and I'm happy with it. I do not have any problem with my PC, only this BLCK fluctuation is annoying to look into it. So at the moment I'm sticking with 1701.


----------



## Anty

LicSqualo said:


> I also raised for the first time my base clock to 101. And raised the related Vsoc from 1,1V to 1,125V (is a lot, I know, but brute force the "first time" is not bad, because I'm thinking that these voltages are in the safe range).
> 
> One think I noted when I raise my base clock. In this condition, my MB (from bios 3008) often stuck at 7C, indicated USB check. I've to hard reset one to three time to have a correct start.
> Strange.


I do not change BCLK (set it fixed to 100) - some people reported it does not work that great with latest AGESA (in the past they were able to run it high - now they got error codes). Additionally I don't want to kill my SSD 
You realize your CPU speed is really high now? You better check stability or set multi to lower value. Additionally SOC voltage is important too at high IF speeds.
IMHO better to target 4GHz at lower voltage as under IBT AVX2 or prime95 you will have something like 200W power used (not sure about your voltages).

LOL - now I see I posted screenshots WITHOUT CB15 bias :h34r-smi
RAM latency drops even a bit more.
Did you turn off all power savings?

Here it is


----------



## SaLSouL

mito1172 said:


> not yet published
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME/HelpDesk_Download/


Thanks dude, Im not complaining just wanted to tweak more with a new BIOS.

Im currently at 3.9Ghz @1.35v with my r71800x and my trident z rgb ram (Hynix) f4-3200C16-8GTZR x4 (32GB) currently running at 3333Mhz cl 16-18-18-18-38-1T @1.41v using BIOS 3502

I hope we dont have to wait till the end of the month for @elmor to return from his holidays...


----------



## usoldier

Are all these settings posted Before safe to use ? 

CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
CPU Current Capability [130%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
Active Frequency Mode [Disabled]
CPU Power Duty Control [Extreme]
CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
Manual Adjustment [Ultra Fast]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
VDDSOC Current Capability [120%]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
DRAM Current Capability [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]


----------



## bottlefedchaney

voreo said:


> Any on 3502 use the Corsair LPX 3200mhz kit (16gb) figure out how to get timings better than the sticker?
> 
> My sticker has 16-19-19-19-36-55



Looks like we have the same M-die from corsair. I'm using 6001 bios.


----------



## morecs

I'm sorry for asking, this was probably discussed a bunch of times, but can someone explain, or at least point me in a direction regarding the Performance Bias option?

I just tried the CB15 preset, and indeed, my CB15 score went from 1320 to 1360pts (r5 1600 @ 3.9Ghz)

that's kinda of a big jump.

WHY THO??????


----------



## Emmily

SaLSouL said:


> Thanks dude, Im not complaining just wanted to tweak more with a new BIOS.
> 
> Im currently at 3.9Ghz @1.35v with my r71800x and my trident z rgb ram (Hynix) f4-3200C16-8GTZR x4 (32GB) currently running at 3333Mhz cl 16-18-18-18-38-1T @1.41v using BIOS 3502
> 
> I hope we dont have to wait till the end of the month for @elmor to return from his holidays...


try 16 15 15 17 30 @ Auto V


----------



## tfran1990

i noticed on this mobo theres a couple of custom profiles. something like stils 3X00MHZ ram profiles. has anyone had good luck with any of his pre configs? 


im assuming its just for ran settings...


----------



## voreo

bottlefedchaney said:


> Looks like we have the same M-die from corsair. I'm using 6001 bios.


Im still on 3502, did you set anything not pictured here, like voltage and so on?


----------



## tfran1990

something seems weird about the temps im getting for mu CPU the die temp seems normal. the CPU on the other hand, to me is way high for idle. as i mentioned earler my AIO is making a creek noise. maybe RIP AIO


----------



## boostedxfg2

Hey all, I'm new here and to overclocking. I'm building a new rig using a ryzen 5 1600 and I plan to OC it. I've been researching mobo's for days (mainly in regards to VRM quality) and the crosshair vi hero is one of the boards I've narrowed down to. But I'm reading all these issues with the boards sensors and its making me a little wary...do you guys think this board is still better than an asrock taichi, the only other board I'm looking at. I just really cant decide between the two, I'd prefer the Asus, but I don't want to mess up my cpu or board from innaccurate sensor readings and having temps end up too high. 

Also, this will be a typical every day use gaming PC, OC for fun and some extra performance since I like to tinker but want it reliable. Not trying to break records.

Thanks for any help


----------



## harrysun

@boostedxfg2 Go for the board where you feel confortable with. In my opinion the http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...7-asrock-x370-taichi-overclocking-thread.html thread is not so enthusiast like this here so it's only a question, how many people try to push the board to it's limits. "Inaccurate" sensor reading never had negative effects on the stability. For me it's steable as long you find the right settings -- which is very time consuming while OCing RAM and CPU.


----------



## LicSqualo

Anty said:


> I do not change BCLK (set it fixed to 100) - some people reported it does not work that great with latest AGESA (in the past they were able to run it high - now they got error codes). Additionally I don't want to kill my SSD
> You realize your CPU speed is really high now? You better check stability or set multi to lower value. Additionally SOC voltage is important too at high IF speeds.
> IMHO better to target 4GHz at lower voltage as under IBT AVX2 or prime95 you will have something like 200W power used (not sure about your voltages).
> 
> LOL - now I see I posted screenshots WITHOUT CB15 bias :h34r-smi
> RAM latency drops even a bit more.
> Did you turn off all power savings?
> 
> Here it is


Hi Anty and thank you, much appreciated.
This morning I've lowered my base clock to 100. Too instable 101. So now I'm running at 4100MHz.
I've also changed my timings with the default preset 3200 fast of "Stilt".
Now I reach 65 ns in latency.  Thank you. GDM and PDE disabled both.
Time to check ram stability now; and possible tight timings.

I will post good results if reached.
Thank you.


----------



## Anty

morecs said:


> I'm sorry for asking, this was probably discussed a bunch of times, but can someone explain, or at least point me in a direction regarding the Performance Bias option?


AFAIK (because search option is broken of forum now) it does set some CPU params to nondefault value - it speeds things up but at the cost of possible instability.



tfran1990 said:


> i noticed on this mobo theres a couple of custom profiles. something like stils 3X00MHZ ram profiles. has anyone had good luck with any of his pre configs?
> im assuming its just for ran settings...


Yes they do work OK.


----------



## TheK

Still proceeding... lol i'm on air for now...


----------



## elmor

3200MHz said:


> @elmor, I apologize for disturbing, but is there a chance to get 6001 for Crosshair VI Extreme? Looks like ASUS forgot to publish this BIOS update for Crosshair VI Extreme.





SaLSouL said:


> Has anyone got a link for 6001 for CHVI Extreme?



There's no internal version of 6001 for C6E or C6H WiFi, can't check why until Chinese New Year is over (middle of next week).




Fright said:


> @elmor
> 
> running 6001 cold-boot issue seems solved, awesome, many thx. But stuck with error 7Aand have to reset the machine 3-4 times before it properly boots up to windows.
> 
> So this error seems to be the new error 55...
> Manual states 7A is "reserved for future AMI dxe codes" or something like that.
> So please look into the issue. Everything else is running fine, sammy b-die @3200-14-14-14-34 etc. no complaints about that.



Don't trust the explanation of those codes. As you say, if you previously used to get 54/55, it's likely now replaced by 7A. Typically getting stuck there means that detecting the Promontory chipset, or an issue with other PCIe devices. In rare cases it might also be due to memory instability. Firstly I'd make sure if it's caused by a graphics card/m.2 drive or similar. If not, you can try switching between internal/external clock mode, or changing SOC, SB 1.05V or CLDO_VDDP voltages.




morecs said:


> I'm sorry for asking, this was probably discussed a bunch of times, but can someone explain, or at least point me in a direction regarding the Performance Bias option?
> 
> I just tried the CB15 preset, and indeed, my CB15 score went from 1320 to 1360pts (r5 1600 @ 3.9Ghz)
> 
> that's kinda of a big jump.
> 
> WHY THO??????



It's messing with a couple of hidden registers on the CPU. It might not be 100% stable on all systems, which is why we keep it as an opt-in feature.


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, i would stay away from this performance bias setting, it causes more problems than it actually solves. In my case it was causing instability because i turned it off now and i am rock stable again. 

O and this is my max temps running Realbench with all fans maxed out:


----------



## elmor

hurricane28 said:


> Yeah, i would stay away from this performance bias setting, it causes more problems than it actually solves. In my case it was causing instability because i turned it off now and i am rock stable again.
> 
> O and this is my max temps running Realbench with all fans maxed out:



Some systems are perfectly stable with it, while others are not. It's a simple option giving free performance, definitely worth testing.


----------



## hurricane28

Yes, its worth testing indeed, i gained 50 points in Cinebench R15 but that's about it. I don't think you notice a difference in games or anything else. At least i never noticed anything except instability. 
When i am benching i definitely turn it on but when i am done i disable it again to ensure it cannot cause instability issues. 

Anyway, did you implement my 4 GHz in the new BIOS already? lol. All kidding aside, do you think there is a little more headroom to spare with some BIOS tweaks on my system? I really would like to get to 4 GHz but i simply can't as of now. Can you give some advice on what to change except a lot more voltage? As you can see my temps are fine and voltage is also not too shabby. Thnx.


----------



## Anty

@*elmor*

Could it be possible to have button in BIOS that will reset all DRAM timings to auto? Sometimes it is PITA to reset them all when looking for new higher speed.


----------



## morecs

Left my pc running realbench stress test overnight, and passed HCI 400% this morning. If anything, it looks more stable than ever, and latency also seems to be lower all around in AIDA 64, so, I'm pretty happy. If i detect any instability I'll turn it off.

thanks for the response @elmor


----------



## SaLSouL

elmor said:


> There's no internal version of 6001 for C6E or C6H WiFi, can't check why until Chinese New Year is over (middle of next week).


Thanks @elmor enjoy the party


----------



## bottlefedchaney

voreo said:


> Im still on 3502, did you set anything not pictured here, like voltage and so on?





Spoiler



[2018/02/16 05:36:30]
Ai Overclock Tuner [Default]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [39.25]
Performance Bias [CB15]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Enabled]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
- CPU Core Voltage Override [1.37500]
CPU SOC Voltage [Auto]
DRAM Voltage [1.38000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [3]
DRAM CAS# Latency [16]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [15]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [15]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [16]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [30]
Trc [56]
TrrdS [6]
TrrdL [9]
Tfaw [34]
TwtrS [4]
TwtrL [12]
Twr [12]
Trcpage [Auto]
TrdrdScl [4]
TwrwrScl [4]
Trfc [456]
Trfc2 [Auto]
Trfc4 [Auto]
Tcwl [16]
Trtp [12]
Trdwr [6]
Twrrd [3]
TwrwrSc [1]
TwrwrSd [7]
TwrwrDd [7]
TrdrdSc [1]
TrdrdSd [5]
TrdrdDd [5]
Tcke [8]
ProcODT [60 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [RZQ/7]
RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
RttPark [RZQ/5]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [0]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [0]
MemCkeSetup_SM [0]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [0.90000]
VDDP Standby Voltage [0.90000]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [3.60000]
2.5V SB Voltage [2.50000]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CLDO VDDP voltage [715]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 4]
CPU Current Capability [130%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
CPU Voltage Frequency [300]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
Manual Adjustment [Ultra Fast]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
VDDSOC Current Capability [110%]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
DRAM Current Capability [130%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.38000]
Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Auto]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Enabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 0 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 1 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 2 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 3 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 4 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 5 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 6 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 7 Enable [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [X4 Mode]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [GEN 3]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [GEN 3]
M.2 Link Mode [GEN 3]
SB Link Mode [GEN 3]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
When system is in working state [On]
In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [N\A]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Auto]
USB3_6 [Auto]
USB3_7 [Auto]
USB3_8 [Auto]
USB3_9 [Auto]
USB3_10 [Auto]
USB2_11 [Auto]
USB2_12 [Auto]
USB2_13 [Auto]
USB2_14 [Auto]
USB_15 [Auto]
USB_16 [Auto]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Auto]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 4 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 5 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 2 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 3 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Auto]
POST Delay Time [3 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name [3200f]
Save to Profile [1]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]



Decided to post this incase anyone else with craptastic Hynix MFR could maybe benefit.
This is the 3200 profile, basically the stilts fast MFR profile, since bios 3502 I can run it @ CR1 with Gear down disabled. I'm working on a 3266 profile that shows promise too, just haven't got enough testing to call it stable yet, I'll share it here when I do.


----------



## Naeem

Can we flash this MODED 6001 bios with USB flashback by renaming it to C6H.CAP ? just like normal bios ?


----------



## boostedxfg2

harrysun said:


> @boostedxfg2 Go for the board where you feel confortable with. In my opinion the http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...7-asrock-x370-taichi-overclocking-thread.html thread is not so enthusiast like this here so it's only a question, how many people try to push the board to it's limits. "Inaccurate" sensor reading never had negative effects on the stability. For me it's steable as long you find the right settings -- which is very time consuming while OCing RAM and CPU.


Thanks for the reply. I understand what you mean about the enthuiasm, this thread has like 3000 more pages than the taichi thread haha...but I do understand that with some time invested, despite innacurate sensors, I can still have a stable OC. It just bothers me since I'd like to accurately monitor temps and voltage, as I think it's quite important. I debated getting a worthy multimeter, but I hear you need a really high end one.

Thing about the taichi is the QVL for RAM doesn't support the G. Skill Trident I want to run, which sucks, and the asus does. Also I'm not super fond of the look (it's ok), or the BIOS on the Taichi.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Where is the link for 6001 bios ???

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Anty

Naeem said:


> Can we flash this MODED 6001 bios with USB flashback by renaming it to C6H.CAP ? just like normal bios ?


If it is ROM file than no. CAP file is ROM file + additional header.


----------



## boostedxfg2

Anyone know why Asus doesn't know show any description of what each BIOS update does? Or am I missing something...I don't see it on thier website.


----------



## harrysun

boostedxfg2 said:


> It just bothers me since I'd like to accurately monitor temps and voltage, as I think it's quite important. I debated getting a worthy multimeter, but I hear you need a really high end one.


Why do you think the Tachi is more accurate? Because nobody is writing about inaccuracy in a not so enthusiastic thread like this one? OMG



boostedxfg2 said:


> Thing about the taichi is the QVL for RAM doesn't support the G. Skill Trident I want to run, which sucks, and the asus does.


Since the IMC is part of the CPU only the stability of the board design counts. Maybe there are better boards as the C6H out there. I would assume that the most OC setups are unstable out there because of wrong settings first, before the motherboard quality counts!


----------



## mito1172

boostedxfg2 said:


> Anyone know why Asus doesn't know show any description of what each BIOS update does? Or am I missing something...I don't see it on thier website.


CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 6001
Optimize performance for AMD Ryzen™ Desktop Processor with Radeon™ Vega Graphics.

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## boostedxfg2

harrysun said:


> Why do you think the Tachi is more accurate? Because nobody is writing about inaccuracy in a not so enthusiastic thread like this one? OMG
> 
> 
> 
> Since the IMC is part of the CPU only the stability of the board design counts. Maybe there are better boards as the C6H out there. I would assume that the most OC setups are unstable out there because of wrong settings first, before the motherboard quality counts!


I see your point that maybe noone reported it's innaccurate, but I feel like there would be discussion on it if it was true. but I decided as you said stability is what counts, despite sensor readings. So, I got the crosshair lol. Pretty excited to get this build underway



mito1172 said:


> CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 6001
> Optimize performance for AMD Ryzen™ Desktop Processor with Radeon™ Vega Graphics.
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


Thanks


----------



## tfran1990

at first there was a sensor with a +20dig. offset that has been fixed for a while now.


----------



## Neoony

Anyone has a workaround on showing all the Drivers & Tools at https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/ ?

Usually either switching browser (IE/FF/WF) or region or waiting few minutes would make it show up, but not anymore. (using VPN doesnt help either)
Whatever I try it just doesnt show up.


Cant believe this issue is actually getting worse. 
Usually some of those things worked, but for few weeks now it just doesnt show up whatever I do.

EDIT: using my phone doesnt work either


----------



## goncalossilva

elmor said:


> Some systems are perfectly stable with it, while others are not. It's a simple option giving free performance, definitely worth testing.


Is any of the options particularly useful outside the specific benchmarks?


----------



## boostedxfg2

tfran1990 said:


> at first there was a sensor with a +20dig. offset that has been fixed for a while now.


Good to know


----------



## boostedxfg2

Neoony said:


> Anyone has a workaround on showing all the Drivers & Tools at https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/ ?
> 
> Usually either switching browser (IE/FF/WF) or region or waiting few minutes would make it show up, but not anymore. (using VPN doesnt help either)
> Whatever I try it just doesnt show up.
> 
> 
> Cant believe this issue is actually getting worse.
> Usually some of those things worked, but for few weeks now it just doesnt show up whatever I do.
> 
> EDIT: using my phone doesnt work either


Have you tried chrome? Try deleting your cookies/cache for the browser as well and try again.


----------



## Neoony

boostedxfg2 said:


> Have you tried chrome? Try deleting your cookies/cache for the browser as well and try again.


On my PC I tried Internet Explorer, Firefox, Waterfox and now freshly installed Chrome. Nope...
Cleaned cache and cookies. Nope...
On my phone I tried with Chrome and with Default browser. Nope...

None of the OSes show up 

Using phone was always my last resort, now even that doesnt work D:
Even using mobile connection doesnt help. (completely different provider)


----------



## Naeem

Neoony said:


> On my PC I tried Internet Explorer, Firefox, Waterfox and now freshly installed Chrome. Nope...
> Cleaned cache and cookies. Nope...
> On my phone I tried with Chrome and with Default browser. Nope...
> 
> Using phone was always my last resort, now even that doesnt work D:




Use VPN maybe your ISP is blocking some part of the website


----------



## Neoony

Naeem said:


> Use VPN maybe your ISP is blocking some part of the website


My post before that noted that I tried VPN.  (NordVPN)
Also my mobile connection on the phone doesnt help either. (different provider)

You guys have no issue ATM?

EDIT: I remember that I was helping people workaround this issue few months ago, now its completely screwed up for me xD
It wasnt that bad back then


----------



## Anty

Neoony said:


> You guys have no issue ATM?


Nope - FF and chrome both work fine.


----------



## boostedxfg2

Neoony said:


> My post before that noted that I tried VPN.  (NordVPN)
> Also my mobile connection on the phone doesnt help either. (different provider)
> 
> You guys have no issue ATM?
> 
> EDIT: I remember that I was helping people workaround this issue few months ago, now its completely screwed up for me xD
> It wasnt that bad back then


I have no issue I just tried it.

Maybe turn it off and on again? Lol

Also, is your phone on wifi? If so, try it off wifi. Other than that I really don't know.


----------



## Jackalito

Anty said:


> Nope - FF and chrome both work fine.


The only browser that works for me at the moment is Microsoft Edge on Windows 10. Firefox doesn't work and I don't have Chrome installed.

Firefox used to work up until a couple of weeks back. I don't remember from which build it stopped working for me, which is why I started using Edge for that matter. I wonder if this a known issue.
I should also note that disabling uBlock Origin and Ghostery doesn't help at all. Besides, they're are also installed and active on Edge.

Are we the only ones having this issue?


----------



## HOLTERTHEMIGHTY

No issues on Chrome (Main and Canary) and FF


----------



## Neoony

Jackalito said:


> Are we the only ones having this issue?


Pretty sure that a ton of people had the issue in the past year, people often mention it on asus forums.

But usually any of those workarounds work.

I had the issue happen every other day in the past, but switching a browser or one of those things worked, but last few weeks nothing helped.

Just tried Edge and it doesnt work either. ( I even forgot about that thing xD )

EDIT:


boostedxfg2 said:


> I have no issue I just tried it.
> 
> Maybe turn it off and on again? Lol
> 
> Also, is your phone on wifi? If so, try it off wifi. Other than that I really don't know.


Definitely on mobile network.

Tried most of the things mentioned multiple times.


----------



## Amir007

Alright...despite the sleep issue i have beef with still, after messing around for a few days this 6001 bios is actually pretty impressive. I can finally run 4GHz & with c14-13-13-13t, 100% stable. 

Great job so far...if the sleep thing gets resolved in the next bios release, it'll probably my last time I update. Running 4Ghz on this true 8-core CPU and paired with 1080 GPu, it cuts through FPS like butter  

I finally feels like a great investment after almost a full calendar year hehe


----------



## Neoony

Neoony said:


> Pretty sure that a ton of people had the issue in the past year, people often mention it on asus forums.
> 
> But usually any of those workarounds work.
> 
> I had the issue happen every other day in the past, but switching a browser or one of those things worked, but last few weeks nothing helped.
> 
> Just tried Edge and it doesnt work either. ( I even forgot about that thing xD )
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> Definitely on mobile network.
> 
> Tried most of the things mentioned multiple times.


lol
it works if I boot on Kali Linux and use its Firefox ESR which is 52.4.0

Well.
Thats one way.
Maybe using older browser is the way. Or maybe its the linux, heh

Didnt seem to work on 57.x.x FF or 56.x.x WF in windows...or well.. any other latest browser

Its weird xD
Well at least I found a way xD

Thanks for help anyways


----------



## hurricane28

Neoony said:


> On my PC I tried Internet Explorer, Firefox, Waterfox and now freshly installed Chrome. Nope...
> Cleaned cache and cookies. Nope...
> On my phone I tried with Chrome and with Default browser. Nope...
> 
> None of the OSes show up
> 
> Using phone was always my last resort, now even that doesnt work D:
> Even using mobile connection doesnt help. (completely different provider)


It only happens on FF for me. Chrome works just fine. FF is just a mess right now, lots of people have problems with it. I also have audio problems with FF on YouTube. For some reason it turns the audio really low when i skip to the last part of an review for example.


----------



## hurricane28

For the people that are curious to my BIOS settings, here they are:

[2018/02/16 23:55:40]
Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [39.50]
Performance Bias [None]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3466MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Enabled]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
- CPU Core Voltage Override [1.40000]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.10000]
DRAM Voltage [1.41500]
1.8V PLL Voltage [1.80000]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [2]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
Trc [51]
TrrdS [4]
TrrdL [4]
Tfaw [16]
TwtrS [4]
TwtrL [8]
Twr [12]
Trcpage [Auto]
TrdrdScl [3]
TwrwrScl [3]
Trfc [260]
Trfc2 [160]
Trfc4 [110]
Tcwl [11]
Trtp [5]
Trdwr [Auto]
Twrrd [2]
TwrwrSc [1]
TwrwrSd [4]
TwrwrDd [4]
TrdrdSc [1]
TrdrdSd [4]
TrdrdDd [4]
Tcke [6]
ProcODT [60 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [Rtt_Nom Disable]
RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
RttPark [RZQ/5]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [0]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
VTTDDR Voltage [0.71280]
VPP_MEM Voltage [2.52500]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [0.85500]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [1.80000]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
Sense MI Offset [272]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CLDO VDDP voltage [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
CPU Current Capability [140%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
Active Frequency Mode [Disabled]
CPU Power Duty Control [Extreme]
CPU Power Phase Control [Extreme]
CPU Power Thermal Control [115]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
VDDSOC Current Capability [140%]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Current Capability [130%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.41500]
Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Enabled]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 0 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 1 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 2 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 3 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 4 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 5 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 6 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 7 Enable [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Enabled]
RTC Alarm Date (Days) [0]
- Hour [8]
- Minute [0]
- Second [0]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Disabled]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [GEN 3]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [GEN 3]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
When system is in working state [On]
In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [Off]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [WDC WD3200BEKT-22A25T1]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
Generic STORAGE DEVICE 0821 [Auto]
USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Auto]
USB3_6 [Auto]
USB3_7 [Auto]
USB3_8 [Auto]
USB3_9 [Auto]
USB3_10 [Auto]
USB2_11 [Auto]
USB2_12 [Auto]
USB2_13 [Auto]
USB2_14 [Auto]
USB_15 [Auto]
USB_16 [Auto]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Ignore]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Ignore]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Ignore]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Ignore]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Ignore]
W_IN Temperature [Ignore]
W_OUT Temperature [Ignore]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [Disabled]
W_PUMP+ Control [DC Mode]
Water Pump Upper Temperature [70]
Water Pump Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Water Pump Middle Temperature [45]
Water Pump Middle. Duty Cycle(%) [100]
Water Pump Lower Temperature [40]
Water Pump Min. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [T_Sensor]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [600 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Turbo]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 3 Upper Temperature [70]
Chassis Fan 3 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 3 Middle Temperature [45]
Chassis Fan 3 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 3 Lower Temperature [40]
Chassis Fan 3 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Allow Fan Stop [Disabled]
OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Auto]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 4 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 5 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 2 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 3 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
POST Report [2 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI only]
Boot from Network Devices [UEFI driver first]
Boot from Storage Devices [UEFI driver first]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [UEFI driver first]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name [3.950 3466 sta]
Save to Profile [2]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


----------



## hurricane28

Sorry for the long post guys, this forum isn't working correctly so this is the only way.


----------



## Neoony

Just:


Spoiler



[*SPOILER]your text[/*SPOILER]
Without the *



?


----------



## xcr89

Emmily said:


> Mod BIOS seems working great so far. lower temperature than official BIOS. I like XFR 2 behavior.
> 
> Would u mind to edit couple things for someone newbie.
> 1.format the USB flash drive with Rufus ( MBR for BIOS or UEFI + FAT32 option + check box create a bootable disk drop down FreeDOS )
> 3. copy our BIOS both xxxx.CAP and xxxxmod.rom into the EFI> BOOT folder on flash drive
> Many THX 1usmus


Can anyone help me out what am i doing wrong here, i have the mod in the usb and the offical cap in there, am i missing something?
I have 1701 bios currently.


----------



## 3200MHz

Neoony said:


> My post before that noted that I tried VPN.  (NordVPN)


Do you use any AD blocker? Maybe it is blocking some contents or javascript?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Jackalito said:


> The only browser that works for me at the moment is Microsoft Edge on Windows 10. Firefox doesn't work and I don't have Chrome installed.
> 
> Firefox used to work up until a couple of weeks back. I don't remember from which build it stopped working for me, which is why I started using Edge for that matter. I wonder if this a known issue.
> I should also note that disabling uBlock Origin and Ghostery doesn't help at all. Besides, they're are also installed and active on Edge.
> 
> Are we the only ones having this issue?


Have you tried FF in it's safe mode ?


----------



## Emmily

xcr89 said:


> Can anyone help me out what am i doing wrong here, i have the mod in the usb and the offical cap in there, am i missing something?
> I have 1701 bios currently.


You have to flash the official 6001 to your mobo first.


----------



## 1usmus

xcr89 said:


> Can anyone help me out what am i doing wrong here, i have the mod in the usb and the offical cap in there, am i missing something?
> I have 1701 bios currently.


*/X* /P /B /N /K /CLRCFG
the system will ask a question, the answer to it should be - *yes*


----------



## Ramad

xcr89 said:


> Can anyone help me out what am i doing wrong here, i have the mod in the usb and the offical cap in there, am i missing something?
> I have 1701 bios currently.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Yes, flash using the following command:



Code:


[B]Afuefix64 6001.CAP /B /P /N /K /X /CLRCFG[/B]

And the files don't need to be placed in /EFI/BOOT, placing them in the root of the USB drive is enough, and you can rename the updater "Afuefix64" to anything you like, renaming it to "afu" is enough to make it easier to write when you need to flash.


----------



## Propetya

tfran1990 said:


> at first there was a sensor with a +20dig. offset that has been fixed for a while now.


What do you mean? (temp fluctuations?)


----------



## MishelLngelo

Propetya said:


> What do you mean? (temp fluctuations?)


No but famous AMD temperature offset. it's been there since FX processors.


----------



## Propetya

MishelLngelo said:


> No but famous AMD temperature offset. it's been there since FX processors.


Ah soo .. I'm still waiting for a new bios to solve my Idle temp fluct. problem.


----------



## Neoony

Any specific reason why flash official 6001 before flashing the modded one?
Or just a precaution?

I never flashed the official when updating to modded 6001 (from previous 3502 BIOS modded version) and everything is fine.

Used AFUDOS though.

All I do is "AFUDOS 6001mod.rom /GAN" while booted on the DOS usb.
And its done
No issues


----------



## ZeNch

Neoony said:


> Any specific reason why flash official 6001 before flashing the modded one?
> Or just a precaution?
> 
> I never flashed the official when updating to modded 6001 (from previous 3502 BIOS modded version) and everything is fine.
> 
> Used AFUDOS though.
> 
> All I do is "AFUDOS 6001mod.rom /GAN" while booted on the DOS usb.
> And its done
> No issues



Update Bios:
Official to mod = Afudos
Mod to Official (same or newer)= Official methods.

I don't try 6001 (I have x370 pro)


----------



## hurricane28

I see no reason as to why people need to flash the mod BIOS to be honest. I mean, what does it offer? Its already confirmed that NB overclocking does nothing for our CPU's.


----------



## Jackalito

MishelLngelo said:


> Have you tried FF in it's safe mode ?


Not really, but it's a good idea. Anyhow, since I can use Edge on the rare occasions when I need to access ASUS download section, it doesn't bother me that much.
Thanks for the suggestion, I'll give it a try.


----------



## huyee

16GB x 2 Kit Hynix MFR DR @ 3200C16 is finally stable enough for me to use without Windows crashing every few minutes. This is with bios 6001 and Safe preset using 1usmus calculator tool. Gonna try to leave memtest on tonight. Finger crossed


----------



## bigfootnz

I was bored today and tried 6001. Yes with this bios if booting faster and you can see that there are improvements with memory. 
But my major problem, as others have already stated, that on this bios 6001 and 3502 CPU OC is disappointing. On 1701 my 1700X was running [email protected] llc2, but with new bios on same voltage and llc I couldn’t have it stable on 3.9GHz. I’m back on good old 1701.
My memory is crapy Hynix 3200 which was working on 3200 on 1701, I’m just asking my self how they can improve memory part but on other side mess up CPU OC.
In my opinion new bios are good only if somebody is having problem with memory or want faster memory that 3333MHz.
But again can AMD/ASUS do same firmware which will not mess up something from previous bios? Is that so hard?


----------



## hurricane28

bigfootnz said:


> I was bored today and tried 6001. Yes with this bios if booting faster and you can see that there are improvements with memory.
> But my major problem, as others have already stated, that on this bios 6001 and 3502 CPU OC is disappointing. On 1701 my 1700X was running [email protected] llc2, but with new bios on same voltage and llc I couldn’t have it stable on 3.9GHz. I’m back on good old 1701.
> My memory is crapy Hynix 3200 which was working on 3200 on 1701, I’m just asking my self how they can improve memory part but on other side mess up CPU OC.
> In my opinion new bios are good only if somebody is having problem with memory or want faster memory that 3333MHz.
> But again can AMD/ASUS do same firmware which will not mess up something from previous bios? Is that so hard?


Noticed the same man unfortunately. Flashing back didn't work for me, does it for you?


----------



## bigfootnz

hurricane28 said:


> Noticed the same man unfortunately. Flashing back didn't work for me, does it for you?


Flash back is working flawless for me. As I've went few times from 6001 to 1701. As I've not exported bios settings in txt file so I've to go back to 1701 to check it, then to 6001 and than back to 1701


----------



## hurricane28

bigfootnz said:


> Flash back is working flawless for me. As I've went few times from 6001 to 1701. As I've not exported bios settings in txt file so I've to go back to 1701 to check it, then to 6001 and than back to 1701


Alright, thnx. And may i ask how you do the flash procedure?


----------



## bigfootnz

hurricane28 said:


> Alright, thnx. And may i ask how you do the flash procedure?


Copy cap file on usb 2.0 which is formatted to fat32, rename file to C6H.CAP, go to bios and load default settings, go to win and power off. Then put usb in usb flashback and hold flash back button until start to flash. After 3-5min will stop flashing and that is. Hopefully this will help you to go back to 1701


----------



## hurricane28

bigfootnz said:


> Copy cap file on usb 2.0 which is formatted to fat32, rename file to C6H.CAP, go to bios and load default settings, go to win and power off. Then put usb in usb flashback and hold flash back button until start to flash. After 3-5min will stop flashing and that is. Hopefully this will help you to go back to 1701


Its exactly what i did. Unfortunately it didn't go all the way back tho. I can do a full flash back to 1701 via cmd. but i am good for now. 

Running 3.950 GHz with 3466 MHz CL14 so can't complain really. Temps are also great. 

Thnx for the input tho.


----------



## cjrb007

Hi people of the forum. I want to ask you how I can turn off USB ports when the PC is power off? Where are this settings in Bios? Thanks.


----------



## seniorfallrisk

Welp, just followed @1usmus guide to flashing the 6001mod bios (ran an earlier mod bios with no issue) and it looks like my 1700's now bricked. Code 54 CPU qled even after flashing back to 6001 release.. I'm gonna try some other bios revisions but it doesn't look like anything's gonna be working too well.


----------



## 1usmus

seniorfallrisk said:


> Welp, just followed @1usmus guide to flashing the 6001mod bios (ran an earlier mod bios with no issue) and it looks like my 1700's now bricked. Code 54 CPU qled even after flashing back to 6001 release.. I'm gonna try some other bios revisions but it doesn't look like anything's gonna be working too well.


this is not a brick, you have to get the RAM and insert it back, but in the reverse order (A2 <-> B2)


----------



## seniorfallrisk

1usmus said:


> this is not a brick, you have to get the RAM and insert it back, but in the reverse order (A2 <-> B2)


Thanks for the quick answer but sadly I've already tried multiple ram slot combos. Nothing's working, and pulling the cmos battery for a couple minutes didn't work either... I can't image what could've gone wrong.

Edit: 1701 throws the same code. No chance at posting so far...

Edit 2: flashback's only taking about two minutes to finish and that seems way too fast. I bought this board to stop this exact thing from happening and yet, here I am with another wrecked system. My MSI x370 pro carbon board bricked itself as I was trying to tame my timings, Strix b350 did the exact same thing and bricked itself during timing edits, and now here I am with my C6H suddenly refusing to flashback and refusing to get past code 54.

Either I'm a huge idiot or AMD is trying to make it impossible for me to support them.


----------



## xcr89

1usmus said:


> */X* /P /B /N /K /CLRCFG
> the system will ask a question, the answer to it should be - *yes*


Thanks worked perfectly


----------



## Ramad

@seniorfallrisk

Try turning the PC off from the power supply, remove NVME SSD and use only 1 stick of RAM in A2 or A1, replug the power, flashback to 3008, 3502 or 6001 (rename the file to C6H.CAP before using FlashBack) then see how it goes. Some times, the same Q-codes will continue to appear until you unplug the PC from the wall.


----------



## seniorfallrisk

Ramad said:


> @seniorfallrisk
> 
> Try turning the PC off from the power supply, remove NVME SSD and use only 1 stick of RAM in A2 or A1, replug the power, flashback to 3008, 3502 or 6001 (rename the file to C6H.CAP before using FlashBack) then see how it goes. Some times, the same Q-codes will continue to appear until you unplug the PC from the wall.


I've tried 1701, 3008, 3502, and 6001. The board won't get past 54 no matter what. The only light that's blinking is the IO shield light and it's still at the same exact color from before i tried flashing anything today.

This is beyond frustrating, I can't believe this right now. I've never once had any issues until this bios mod and here I am, stuck with a bricked CPU firmware or bricked C6H which I bought specifically because it seemed so unbrickable.


----------



## Ramad

seniorfallrisk said:


> I've tried 1701, 3008, 3502, and 6001. The board won't get past 54 no matter what. The only light that's blinking is the IO shield light and it's still at the same exact color from before i tried flashing anything today.
> 
> This is beyond frustrating, I can't believe this right now. I've never once had any issues until this bios mod and here I am, stuck with a bricked CPU firmware or bricked C6H which I bought specifically because it seemed so unbrickable.


Error code 54 is memory related, if I remember correctly. I asked you to try a few things, please try them before giving up. RMA the motherboard if that does not work for you.


----------



## seniorfallrisk

Ramad said:


> Error code 54 is memory related, if I remember correctly. I asked you to try a few things, please try them before giving up. RMA the motherboard if that does not work for you.


I've quite literally tried everything. I've never had the issue and swapped my cpu into my other board that I've luckily still got laying around.. The mobo messed itself up, not sure how. Probably my own fault but now I've got to RMA it.. Ugh. Either way, my ram's worked with it no matter what since the beginning and this is the only issue I've ever had. Oh well.


----------



## ZeNch

seniorfallrisk said:


> I've quite literally tried everything. I've never had the issue and swapped my cpu into my other board that I've luckily still got laying around.. The mobo messed itself up, not sure how. Probably my own fault but now I've got to RMA it.. Ugh. Either way, my ram's worked with it no matter what since the beginning and this is the only issue I've ever had. Oh well.



Can you try other memory?
If work try to update your bios and try again with your memory.

If you have some sticks of ram try to use only one and try with all sockets (try all in all).

Sorry if I'm lose a episode of your problem.


----------



## seniorfallrisk

ZeNch said:


> Can you try other memory?
> If work try to update your bios and try again with your memory.
> 
> If you have some sticks of ram try to use only one and try with all sockets (try all in all).
> 
> Sorry if I'm lose a episode of your problem.


I just tore apart my other AM4 build, so now I'll be able to try out the single stick of ram I had in there whenever I get around to taking another shot at fixing this.


----------



## The Sandman

Ramad said:


> Can you change some settings under AMD CBS\UMC Common Options. See if this helps decreasing latency. Regarding fan issues, does it happen if you don't run AIDA? Try not using AIDA for a day and see if your system still getting this issue.
> 
> Edit: Enable Bank Group Swap if your RAM is dual-rank and disable it if your RAm is single-rank.





seniorfallrisk said:


> I just tore apart my other AM4 build, so now I'll be able to try out the single stick of ram I had in there whenever I get around to taking another shot at fixing this.


When all else fails try flashback to the "original" Bios the mobo came with.
It's the last four numbers after the serial number on the sticker located on the mobo between CPU socket and Dram slots.


----------



## dorbot

The Sandman said:


> When all else fails try flashback to the "original" Bios the mobo came with.
> It's the last four numbers after the serial number on the sticker located on the mobo between CPU socket and Dram slots.


Don’t go pre 0902. They kill the embedded controler.

Also, can’t you do a flashback without CPU or RAM on this board? Not sure if that helps you.

Maybe one or both of your ram sticks has died?


----------



## 1usmus

seniorfallrisk said:


> Thanks for the quick answer but sadly I've already tried multiple ram slot combos. Nothing's working, and pulling the cmos battery for a couple minutes didn't work either... I can't image what could've gone wrong.
> 
> Edit: 1701 throws the same code. No chance at posting so far...
> 
> Edit 2: flashback's only taking about two minutes to finish and that seems way too fast. I bought this board to stop this exact thing from happening and yet, here I am with another wrecked system. My MSI x370 pro carbon board bricked itself as I was trying to tame my timings, Strix b350 did the exact same thing and bricked itself during timing edits, and now here I am with my C6H suddenly refusing to flashback and refusing to get past code 54.
> 
> Either I'm a huge idiot or AMD is trying to make it impossible for me to support them.


can you enter the bios? 
how did you return 1701? (via the button on the motherboard?)


----------



## hurricane28

seniorfallrisk said:


> Welp, just followed @1usmus guide to flashing the 6001mod bios (ran an earlier mod bios with no issue) and it looks like my 1700's now bricked. Code 54 CPU qled even after flashing back to 6001 release.. I'm gonna try some other bios revisions but it doesn't look like anything's gonna be working too well.


Qcode 54 is memory related indeed. 

Did you try the button that says save boot on the motherboard? If that also doesn't work, turn off your PC, push the reset cmos on the back of the board, unplug the power from the PSU and pull the battery from the board and let it sit for 5 minutes. Than put everything back in and power up your PC. 

If that also doesn't work i am afraid its rma time. Good luck.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Unplug from wall.
Remove your ram.
Reset Bios.
Hit power button.
Wait for a minute.
Just put one ram into a slot.
Plug to wall.
Reset again.

Hit power button.
If it don't work.
Try flashback> read manual carefully for instructions.

Try same procedure.

If it don't work.
Use another RAM.

At least RMA....

Good luck!

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## boostedxfg2

Hey, guys reading through these last couple pages I had a couple questions since I'm new to this. I got my mobo the other day, still waiting on a bunch of parts to come in so I haven't done anything with it yet, it's still in the box. But I have 2 questions.

1.) What is a CAP file? Is that just the file name for Asus bios updates and what's it stand for?

2.) I see everyone has different amounts of luck depending which bios version they use. Do you recommend I reflash mine back to a previous one and start my OC'ing and work my way up the bios updates till I'm stable and call it a day, or should I use the newest one? 

Also, I have no idea which bios mine came with actually, the last 4 digits of my serial NO are 6130. But that isn't a version shown on Asus website that I see.

Edit: I have a third question lol, what is a MODED BIOS or USB? 

Thanks for any help


----------



## Syldon

boostedxfg2 said:


> Hey, guys reading through these last couple pages I had a couple questions since I'm new to this. I got my mobo the other day, still waiting on a bunch of parts to come in so I haven't done anything with it yet, it's still in the box. But I have 2 questions.
> 
> 1.) What is a CAP file? Is that just the file name for Asus bios updates and what's it stand for?
> 
> 2.) I see everyone has different amounts of luck depending which bios version they use. Do you recommend I reflash mine back to a previous one and start my OC'ing and work my way up the bios updates till I'm stable and call it a day, or should I use the newest one?
> 
> Also, I have no idea which bios mine came with actually, the last 4 digits of my serial NO are 6130. But that isn't a version shown on Asus website that I see.
> 
> Edit: I have a third question lol, what is a MODED BIOS or USB?
> 
> Thanks for any help


1.) cap file is just the naming convention Asus chose.

2.) It would make the most common sense to see what you have first, and how it performs. If you really want to min max, then look for post with the same memory as yourself. You haven't said which memory you are using so it is hard to give advice.

3.) A modded bios is one where it has been changed by someone, who is not officially associated with the Asus team. I believe only 1usmus is modding the bios atm, so search for user information from him to get a better understanding.


----------



## boostedxfg2

Syldon said:


> 1.) cap file is just the naming convention Asus chose.
> 
> 2.) It would make the most common sense to see what you have first, and how it performs. If you really want to min max, then look for post with the same memory as yourself. You haven't said which memory you are using so it is hard to give advice.
> 
> 3.) A modded bios is one where it has been changed by someone, who is not officially associated with the Asus team. I believe only 1usmus is modding the bios atm, so search for user information from him to get a better understanding.


Thanks for the info. My memory is G. Skill Trident Z, samsung b die, 3200Mhz, 2 x 8Gb single rank


----------



## boostedxfg2

Hey guys I was trying to figure out if my RAM is in fact single rank, as I thought. And when looking at the QVL support on G Skills website, it only lists support for the C6H for 3200mhz as the Flare X. NONE of the trident Z sticks are listed for this mobo at 3200Mhz. 

However, when I checked Asus's QVL for memory, it list them on there. I specifically got the model F4-3200C14D-16GTZR, which Asus lists as compatible. (Asus just has 16GTZ on the list, not the R, but the R is just rgb I think?). But GSkill does not list this model # for the c6h. 

I'm a tad confused. I assume I'm fine. Can anyone confirm??


----------



## MishelLngelo

boostedxfg2 said:


> Hey guys I was trying to figure out if my RAM is in fact single rank, as I thought. And when looking at the QVL support on G Skills website, it only lists support for the C6H for 3200mhz as the Flare X. NONE of the trident Z sticks are listed for this mobo at 3200Mhz.
> 
> However, when I checked Asus's QVL for memory, it list them on there. I specifically got the model F4-3200C14D-16GTZR, which Asus lists as compatible. (Asus just has 16GTZ on the list, not the R, but the R is just rgb I think?). But GSkill does not list this model # for the c6h.
> 
> I'm a tad confused. I assume I'm fine. Can anyone confirm??


To find out about your RAM: http://www.softnology.biz/


----------



## seniorfallrisk

1usmus said:


> can you enter the bios?
> how did you return 1701? (via the button on the motherboard?)


0 post whatsoever. I've been trying to flashback using the mobo button, but I'm not sure if it works for any of the older bios before 3502/6001 but nothing's worked. I installed my A6 9500 into it, with a completely different stick of ram that I have and it, too, refused to post. On the A6, it would simply fail at VGA rather than 54 with my 1700.

I reinstalled the 1700 again, with the different ram, and still no post. I've removed the cmos battery, cleared cmos multiple times, tried different ram, tried ram in different slots, different GPUs, removed all my drives, removed all my peripherals, let it sit without power/cmos battery for over 8 hrs, tried a different CPU (APU) and nothing worked. I guess I really messed it up good LOL. I'm gonna try flashing 6001 one more time but it looks like my board's just too far gone.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Hmm not good.

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## seniorfallrisk

BUFUMAN said:


> Hmm not good.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


Definitely not good, but like I said before it's probably my fault that it got all messed up!

Anyone have any mobo RMA tips?


----------



## Syldon

boostedxfg2 said:


> Hey guys I was trying to figure out if my RAM is in fact single rank, as I thought. And when looking at the QVL support on G Skills website, it only lists support for the C6H for 3200mhz as the Flare X. NONE of the trident Z sticks are listed for this mobo at 3200Mhz.
> 
> However, when I checked Asus's QVL for memory, it list them on there. I specifically got the model F4-3200C14D-16GTZR, which Asus lists as compatible. (Asus just has 16GTZ on the list, not the R, but the R is just rgb I think?). But GSkill does not list this model # for the c6h.
> 
> I'm a tad confused. I assume I'm fine. Can anyone confirm??


You have Sammy B die variant. There is a nice post also here.


----------



## voreo

bottlefedchaney said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [2018/02/16 05:36:30]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Default]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [39.25]
> Performance Bias [CB15]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Enabled]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
> - CPU Core Voltage Override [1.37500]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM Voltage [1.38000]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [3]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [16]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [15]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [15]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [16]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [30]
> Trc [56]
> TrrdS [6]
> TrrdL [9]
> Tfaw [34]
> TwtrS [4]
> TwtrL [12]
> Twr [12]
> Trcpage [Auto]
> TrdrdScl [4]
> TwrwrScl [4]
> Trfc [456]
> Trfc2 [Auto]
> Trfc4 [Auto]
> Tcwl [16]
> Trtp [12]
> Trdwr [6]
> Twrrd [3]
> TwrwrSc [1]
> TwrwrSd [7]
> TwrwrDd [7]
> TrdrdSc [1]
> TrdrdSd [5]
> TrdrdDd [5]
> Tcke [8]
> ProcODT [60 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [RZQ/7]
> RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
> RttPark [RZQ/5]
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [0]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [0]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [0]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [0.90000]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [0.90000]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [3.60000]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [2.50000]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Auto]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CLDO VDDP voltage [715]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 4]
> CPU Current Capability [130%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> CPU Voltage Frequency [300]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
> Manual Adjustment [Ultra Fast]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [110%]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
> DRAM Current Capability [130%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.38000]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Auto]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 0 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 1 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 2 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 3 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 4 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 5 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 6 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 7 Enable [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Enabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [X4 Mode]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [GEN 3]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [GEN 3]
> M.2 Link Mode [GEN 3]
> SB Link Mode [GEN 3]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> When system is in working state [On]
> In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [N\A]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Auto]
> USB3_6 [Auto]
> USB3_7 [Auto]
> USB3_8 [Auto]
> USB3_9 [Auto]
> USB3_10 [Auto]
> USB2_11 [Auto]
> USB2_12 [Auto]
> USB2_13 [Auto]
> USB2_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> USB_16 [Auto]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
> CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
> W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Auto]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 4 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 5 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Auto]
> POST Delay Time [3 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [1]
> Profile Name [3200f]
> Save to Profile [1]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to post this incase anyone else with craptastic Hynix MFR could maybe benefit.
> This is the 3200 profile, basically the stilts fast MFR profile, since bios 3502 I can run it @ CR1 with Gear down disabled. I'm working on a 3266 profile that shows promise too, just haven't got enough testing to call it stable yet, I'll share it here when I do.


Sadly i could only get the subtimings to work on 3502, Almost every revision for me with this ram has led to bsods if i go below the rated values of the first 4 options. Tested stability and ran memtest to ensure the subtiming options all worked, they did. But windows refuses to function (Repair BSODs) if i go below 16-19-19-19 values


----------



## matthew87

boostedxfg2 said:


> Hey guys I was trying to figure out if my RAM is in fact single rank, as I thought. And when looking at the QVL support on G Skills website, it only lists support for the C6H for 3200mhz as the Flare X. NONE of the trident Z sticks are listed for this mobo at 3200Mhz.
> 
> However, when I checked Asus's QVL for memory, it list them on there. I specifically got the model F4-3200C14D-16GTZR, which Asus lists as compatible. (Asus just has 16GTZ on the list, not the R, but the R is just rgb I think?). But GSkill does not list this model # for the c6h.
> 
> I'm a tad confused. I assume I'm fine. Can anyone confirm??


Yes the R in the model is for the 'RGB' aspect of the RAM. 

Refer to Asus's own QVL list for memory compatibility. Memory on that list has been tested by Asus themselves on the C6H and certified to work at a given speed and channel configuration. Asus's QVL should take precedence over GSkill or any other vendors when it comes to motherboard compatibility. That said, Asus's QVL list is by no means exhaustive. They can't possible test every make and model of RAM on the market, so a bit of googling and reading on Asus's ROG forums in addition to this thread should given you a good idea of what non QVL RAM works well. 

I went with the Gskill F4-3200C14-16GTZ RAM (non RGB) when when i built my Asus CH6 Ryzen PC mid last year. I've had no issues getting it to run 3200mhz dual channel stable. It was as easy as setting the default 3200mhz DCOP profile in the BIOS. I'm quite glad i went for this memory and referred to Asus's QVL list as it's pretty apparent from this thread some people have had a bugger of a time trying to get their memory, be it Hynix or Samsung based, to run at rated speeds up to 3200mhz. Meanwhile I've just set the default speed in BIOS and for the past 6 months and multiple BIOS updates had no issues. I've rarely if ever gone off QVL when building 'modern' PCs, but did for Ryzen as it was pretty apparent it was very touchy about RAM. Glad i did.


----------



## CarnageHimura

I do not know why, I always thought that my F4-3200C16D-16GTZB were Hynix... but they are samsung E-Die, jejeje


----------



## matthew87

From memory its the CAS 14 GSkill 3200mhz Trident Z RAM that uses Samsung B-die. 

If it's timings are 14-14-14-34 than it's the Sammy B. 

I think it's confusing as you have the F4-3200C14D and F4-3200C16D Trident memory, both look identical a nd its only the final two digits that given an indication that they're different SKUs and chips.


----------



## The Sandman

boostedxfg2 said:


> Hey guys I was trying to figure out if my RAM is in fact single rank, as I thought.
> I'm a tad confused. I assume I'm fine. Can anyone confirm??



Ram Collection Thread https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/649ay8/ram_collection_thread_please_post_your_ram/
gives a nice explanation of B, D, M-Die etc for those in need.


----------



## Tweeky

Neoony said:


> lol
> it works if I boot on Kali Linux and use its Firefox ESR which is 52.4.0
> 
> Well.
> Thats one way.
> Maybe using older browser is the way. Or maybe its the linux, heh
> 
> Didnt seem to work on 57.x.x FF or 56.x.x WF in windows...or well.. any other latest browser
> 
> Its weird xD
> Well at least I found a way xD
> 
> Thanks for help anyways


windows internet explore
tools
internet options
advanced
reset
exit and restart internet explore

I had this problem and this worked for me


----------



## hurricane28

I don't know if more people encounter this issue but this platform is really really unstable. 

I was running several stress testing programs and i was rock stable, i posted some screens on previous pages. 

Now when i was playing MotoGP 17 the game crashed.. I had to push the reset button in order to reboot. Net i ran OCCT AVX enabled and within 5 minutes the system freezes and again i had to push reset button.. 

Before i was OCCT, IBT AVX and Realbench stable for over an hour and now i can't seem to pass either one of them.. 

After my "stable" settings i installed no updates from MS or anything, just the same exact settings with the same exact software. Really weird and i never seen this before.


----------



## LicSqualo

*Yes, I had this behaviour before and now*

Hi Hurri, yes I noted this also, and is the same for me; as you remember my old settings (4 GHz stable with occt 1 hour) yesterday are not stable at all!!! (why? I didn't change nothing) 
Today I will try to check if something is different and if I run IBT AVX (is the quick test I do) max settings without problem with my configuration.
I will post my results. Perhaps the word "stable" have to be parametrized for Ryzen (and overall for me).
In the meantime I'm running at 4.1  playable (not stable) with all my games without problems. So I can define my PC stable because I don't have freeze or hangs and all my programs run fine?
My experience on this platform.


----------



## harrysun

hurricane28 said:


> Before i was OCCT, IBT AVX and Realbench stable for over an hour and now i can't seem to pass either one of them..
> 
> After my "stable" settings i installed no updates from MS or anything, just the same exact settings with the same exact software. Really weird and i never seen this before.


I do not like to disapoint anyone, but 1h of testing is not worth to be defined as stable:

AIDA64 6-8h: CPU & RAM
BOINC 6-8h: CPU
Google stressapptest (GSAT) 6h: CPU & RAM
IntelBurnTest v2.54 IBT AVX 30 run Level Maximum: CPU & RAM
OCCT Perestroïka 4h: CPU
HCI Memtest Deluxe (at least 200% for 32GB; better 2000% needs 24-36h): RAM
TechPowerup MemTest64 8-12h: RAM
y-cruncher 24h: CPU
Prime95 (Howto use for stress testing) 32h
ASUS RealBench 8h: general stability
Futuremark 3DMark benchmark: general stability
Unigine Superposition benchmark: general stability


----------



## LicSqualo

*So funny*



harrysun said:


> I do not like to disapoint anyone, but 1h of testing is not worth to be defined as stable:
> 
> AIDA64 6-8h: CPU & RAM
> BOINC 6-8h: CPU
> Google stressapptest (GSAT) 6h: CPU & RAM
> IntelBurnTest v2.54 IBT AVX 30 run Level Maximum: CPU & RAM
> OCCT Perestroïka 4h: CPU
> HCI Memtest Deluxe (at least 200% for 32GB; better 2000% needs 24-36h): RAM
> TechPowerup MemTest64 8-12h: RAM
> y-cruncher 24h: CPU
> Prime95 (Howto use for stress testing) 32h
> ASUS RealBench 8h: general stability
> Futuremark 3DMark benchmark: general stability
> Unigine Superposition benchmark: general stability


Yes, I bought my PC to use it as stress machine to heat my room.... but can I ask when you play? And you don't update your bios? You tested after any change you make in your settings? 32h (as example) for any change?
You crazy (for me, of course). I love my PC for what I do with him and not for comparison here to have "my PC is running more stable than yours...". After days of testing a new bios update change dramatically all...
I love the sentence: stability is a personal choice, depending on the use you do with your PC. 
My 2 cents. And I'm really happy with my setup.


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, i do understand what he is saying it only doesn't make sense imo. 

IF the system is unstable it will fail within an hour. There is also no such thing as 100% stability. You can stress all week long with every program you know and still crash when gaming or other things. The weirdest thing i was talking about is that i never seen this unstable behavior before and i am overclocking since 2012 on several platforms.. 

Although my FX-8350 wasn't an good overclocker, it was rock stable at 4.8 GHz and when i was stable in IBT AVX, OCCT etc. I was stable in anything else and it never failed on me once. 
I know this is an new platform and there are still a lot of issues with it so you can't really compare an full mature platform vs an new platform but still, i would like to point it out. 

Its becoming very annoying and time consuming overclocking ryzen because when you just finished stresstesting they come with new BIOS and you can start all over again lol. 
Now i am afraid that when they bring new BIOS, it will only bring improvements for APU's while no one actually put an APU in this board.. Since 10-03-2017 they come with BIOS's that offer support for the new CPU's and APU's while the current CPU's it isn't even stable yet.. I think they made an mistake on mixing APU's and CPU's on the same platform. Since they support the new CPU's my overclock ability is drastically decreased and i need a lot more voltage for the same clocks compared to 1701 BIOS. Now i tried to flash back but it didn't do anything unfortunately..


----------



## harrysun

LicSqualo said:


> Yes, I bought my PC to use it as stress machine to heat my room.... but can I ask when you play? And you don't update your bios? You tested after any change you make in your settings? 32h (as example) for any change?
> You crazy (for me, of course).


Refer to my test protocol https://goo.gl/91WH8M what I'm testing. But 1h is nothing.

Right now my new 4GHz setup is tested:


----------



## LicSqualo

harrysun said:


> Refer to my test protocol https://goo.gl/91WH8M what I'm testing. But 1h is nothing.
> 
> Right now my new 4GHz setup is tested:


Thank you Harry, really much appreciated; overall your test protocol, really scientific. I will do a look when at home.
Because I work from 8:00 o'clock to 18:00 o'clock. I've two hours before the dinner (20:00 o'clock) and two hours after (until 23:00 o'clock). 
I can't use your protocol. Too longer. 
I need quick to understand if I'm in the right direction or I've to change. 
Wait over 2 hours is too much and I can't dedicate my PC to test. I want to use-it.


----------



## hurricane28

harrysun said:


> Refer to my test protocol https://goo.gl/91WH8M what I'm testing. But 1h is nothing.
> 
> Right now my new 4GHz setup is tested:


You are on different BIOS. I am on 3502 and you are still on 1701 BIOS which is far superior on overclocking. Try BIOS 3502 and you'll see the difference. 

Thnx for the input though.


----------



## harrysun

hurricane28 said:


> You are on different BIOS. I am on 3502 and you are still on 1701 BIOS which is far superior on overclocking. Try BIOS 3502 and you'll see the difference.


This is why I do not update: There is no reason for me to do so.


----------



## boostedxfg2

matthew87 said:


> Yes the R in the model is for the 'RGB' aspect of the RAM.
> 
> Refer to Asus's own QVL list for memory compatibility. Memory on that list has been tested by Asus themselves on the C6H and certified to work at a given speed and channel configuration. Asus's QVL should take precedence over GSkill or any other vendors when it comes to motherboard compatibility. That said, Asus's QVL list is by no means exhaustive. They can't possible test every make and model of RAM on the market, so a bit of googling and reading on Asus's ROG forums in addition to this thread should given you a good idea of what non QVL RAM works well.
> 
> I went with the Gskill F4-3200C14-16GTZ RAM (non RGB) when when i built my Asus CH6 Ryzen PC mid last year. I've had no issues getting it to run 3200mhz dual channel stable. It was as easy as setting the default 3200mhz DCOP profile in the BIOS. I'm quite glad i went for this memory and referred to Asus's QVL list as it's pretty apparent from this thread some people have had a bugger of a time trying to get their memory, be it Hynix or Samsung based, to run at rated speeds up to 3200mhz. Meanwhile I've just set the default speed in BIOS and for the past 6 months and multiple BIOS updates had no issues. I've rarely if ever gone off QVL when building 'modern' PCs, but did for Ryzen as it was pretty apparent it was very touchy about RAM. Glad i did.


Good to know that ram worked well for you. I'm hoping for some easy OC of it, especially for I paid.

I did indeed refer to Asus's QVL when I purchased the RAM, so I guess that's good. Feels wrong to not check QVL for me lol.


----------



## Syldon

hurricane28 said:


> I don't know if more people encounter this issue but this platform is really really unstable.
> 
> I was running several stress testing programs and i was rock stable, i posted some screens on previous pages.
> 
> Now when i was playing MotoGP 17 the game crashed.. I had to push the reset button in order to reboot. Net i ran OCCT AVX enabled and within 5 minutes the system freezes and again i had to push reset button..
> 
> Before i was OCCT, IBT AVX and Realbench stable for over an hour and now i can't seem to pass either one of them..
> 
> After my "stable" settings i installed no updates from MS or anything, just the same exact settings with the same exact software. Really weird and i never seen this before.


This was listed as an issue in the early bios versions of the CH6. The fix was Tweakers Paradise>vddp set to 0.9v. Mine works best at 0.885v. This revision is many versions on since that was posted, so it may be another issue.


----------



## harrysun

Syldon said:


> This was listed as an issue in the early bios versions of the CH6. The fix was Tweakers Paradise>vddp set to 0.9v. Mine works best at 0.885v. This revision is many versions on since that was posted, so it may be another issue.


Agree with you that

VDDP Voltage [0.88500]
VDDP Standby Voltage [0.88500]

was the only config that helped me OC CPU @4.0GHz (limit) with 1.40VCore. Also

1.8V PLL Voltage [1.81000]

was mandatory to achieve this.


----------



## hurricane28

Thnx for the input guys, will test later.


----------



## gagac1971

yep there is a bug in bios 6001...i had memory menagment pc crash...needed to revert to bios 3502...now all is perfect...1800x asus crosshair 6 hero g skill ripjaws 5 2800 mhz 32 gb...


----------



## elmor

goncalossilva said:


> Is any of the options particularly useful outside the specific benchmarks?


It should show improvements in most applications as it's boosting L2 cache performance.



gagac1971 said:


> yep there is a bug in bios 6001...i had memory menagment pc crash...needed to revert to bios 3502...now all is perfect...1800x asus crosshair 6 hero g skill ripjaws 5 2800 mhz 32 gb...


Which bug? If you provide a thorough report we can try to verify and fix it.


----------



## LicSqualo

So I went home and did some quick tests. Nothing to do at 4.1 neither with CB15 (crash at the second attempt) nor with IBT.
So I was cut off from the clock at 4.05 (A2) and set 1.39250 (19) and I raised LLC from 2 to 3.
I don't understand what voltage reference to call stable at 4.05 this CPU.
And in response to those who don't update the bios, I can only say that having received so much help from this community, but not only from the users but even, and I want to emphasize it loudly, also from those who are on the motherboard as a job, I consider the updating of bios as an integral part of the growth of this community, to which I want to give my contribution by testing as soon as possible, and insisting at times, the last bios.
That is my result.


----------



## Ramad

BIOS 6001 is the best for this motherboard. Lower PROC ODT is required to realize that. The user should try different settings than those for previous BIOS versions and PROC ODT is one of those settings, so don't get surprised if the CPU you are using is used to be stable with 60 Ohm is not stable anymore at the same value but can get stable at 53.3 Ohm or even 48 Ohm.

I have another note about EC versions. EC versions that I know of and have tried are 307, 310, 311, 312 and 9854. The best of them is 307, it's flawless (hands down), that is after have been using 310 until I got my hands on 307. My advice to ASUS is: Try to go back to the old version and see how good it was compared to the rest. I guess the major bricking incidents started after releasing EC311.

EC version that I have tested with 6001 are 307, 312 and 9854(because it's the latest, but I guess it's only 312 + coldboot fix). The issues that I have noticed (which I can remember) using these versions with 6001:

EC 9854 and EC 312:
- Can hang upon boot on code 55 (EC 9854), codes 62 and 7A (EC 312), solution is turn off the PC from power supply, turn on again then reset the BIOS.
- Does not allow for good boot on lower ODT values than 60 Ohm. It's always hit or miss.
- Required VTTDDR is higher than DRAM voltage/2.

EC 307 does not suffer from the issues above and it has been booting with ODT of 53.3 Ohm everyday since I have posted my test results, the important point here is booting at lower ODT value to achieve stability if the CPU/IMC can handle it. And the motherboard does not hang on boot at all.

I think that trying to fix issues with this platform by making changes to EC software was not a good decision, but of course, nobody knew at that time if it was motherboard, CPU or AGESA related at that time. Maybe it's time to release a new EC based on the good work done with EC 307 ?


----------



## hurricane28

LicSqualo said:


> So I went home and did some quick tests. Nothing to do at 4.1 neither with CB15 (crash at the second attempt) nor with IBT.
> So I was cut off from the clock at 4.05 (A2) and set 1.39250 (19) and I raised LLC from 2 to 3.
> I don't understand what voltage reference to call stable at 4.05 this CPU.
> And in response to those who don't update the bios, I can only say that having received so much help from this community, but not only from the users but even, and I want to emphasize it loudly, also from those who are on the motherboard as a job, I consider the updating of bios as an integral part of the growth of this community, to which I want to give my contribution by testing as soon as possible, and insisting at times, the last bios.
> That is my result.


Thnx for sharing dude. 

Nice overclock you having there. I can only dream to get those clocks on my mediocre chip  I hope my next chip will clock better. I always seem to lose with silicon lottery lol.


----------



## hurricane28

Ramad said:


> BIOS 6001 is the best for this motherboard. Lower PROC ODT is required to realize that. The user should try different settings than those for previous BIOS versions and PROC ODT is one of those settings, so don't get surprised if the CPU you are using is used to be stable with 60 Ohm is not stable anymore at the same value but can get stable at 53.3 Ohm or even 48 Ohm.
> 
> I have another note about EC versions. EC versions that I know of and have tried are 307, 310, 311, 312 and 9854. The best of them is 307, it's flawless (hands down), that is after have been using 310 until I got my hands on 307. My advice to ASUS is: Try to go back to the old version and see how good it was compared to the rest. I guess the major bricking incidents started after releasing EC311.
> 
> EC version that I have tested with 6001 are 307, 312 and 9854(because it's the latest, but I guess it's only 312 + coldboot fix). The issues that I have noticed (which I can remember) using these versions with 6001:
> 
> EC 9854 and EC 312:
> - Can hang upon boot on code 55 (EC 9854), codes 62 and 7A (EC 312), solution is turn off the PC from power supply, turn on again then reset the BIOS.
> - Does not allow for good boot on lower ODT values than 60 Ohm. It's always hit or miss.
> - Required VTTDDR is higher than DRAM voltage/2.
> 
> EC 307 does not suffer from the issues above and it has been booting with ODT of 53.3 Ohm everyday since I have posted my test results, the important point here is booting at lower ODT value to achieve stability if the CPU/IMC can handle it. And the motherboard does not hang on boot at all.
> 
> I think that trying to fix issues with this platform by making changes to EC software was not a good decision, but of course, nobody knew at that time if it was motherboard, CPU or AGESA related at that time. Maybe it's time to release a new EC based on the good work done with EC 307 ?


If you indeed tested this, you would have proof of this? I mean, if its really true what you are saying than fill the form on the beginning of this thread in order for Elmor to pass it to their engineers. 

I been on EC version 312 since 1602 BIOS if i remember correctly.


----------



## Leftezog

Guys what is the best bios you suggest for memory overclocking? I see no luck with my g.skill 3600 c16 kit trying to stabilize it at 3466 c14 at 3502 bios. Always errors in memtest. Trying a couple hours a day different variables for nearly a month now and I haven't achieved anything. Only 3200 fast stilts setting works.


----------



## BoMbY

elmor said:


> It should show improvements in most applications as it's boosting L2 cache performance.


Can you elaborate on what it does exactly, and what the difference between the options is?


----------



## LicSqualo

*You right!*



Ramad said:


> BIOS 6001 is the best for this motherboard. Lower PROC ODT is required to realize that. The user should try different settings than those for previous BIOS versions and PROC ODT is one of those settings, so don't get surprised if the CPU you are using is used to be stable with 60 Ohm is not stable anymore at the same value but can get stable at 53.3 Ohm or even 48 Ohm.


TRUE. I always (underlined and bold) used 60Ohm, but with this last bios, I changed as usual to test if 53.3 were "available" and since I did the change that value has always remained there. I've just verified and my value is as I thought 53.3Ohm.
So, perhaps, the consideration you made about the EC version is also true. But here I stop for incompetence.


----------



## fultotop

hurricane28 said:


> Its becoming very annoying and time consuming overclocking ryzen because when you just finished stresstesting they come with new BIOS and you can start all over again lol.
> Now i am afraid that when they bring new BIOS, it will only bring improvements for APU's while no one actually put an APU in this board.. Since 10-03-2017 they come with BIOS's that offer support for the new CPU's and APU's while the current CPU's it isn't even stable yet.. I think they made an mistake on mixing APU's and CPU's on the same platform. Since they support the new CPU's my overclock ability is drastically decreased and i need a lot more voltage for the same clocks compared to 1701 BIOS. Now i tried to flash back but it didn't do anything unfortunately..


I had the similar issues with my Ryzen x1800 that you had, while on 1701 it pretty much worked fine for an entire month @4.0Ghz since I'd purchased it. But then I upgraded to to 3008 then I has major issues clocking past 3.9Ghz, I tried going back to 1701 and still had issues with the same settings I had used before. To cut a long story short I now use the same voltage settings, but I had to increase CPU LLC settings for it to work. 

My current bios settings for my x1800 are 40x100Mhz CPU Clock with 4 * 8GB 3333Mhz Stilts Fast timings :-

Current Bios 3502 but also works on 1701, 3008, 3052 but had issues with 6001 crashing so I reverted back.

CPU Load-line Calibration - Level 3
CPU Current Capability - 100%
CPU VRM Switching Frequency - Auto
VRM Spread Spectrum - Disabled
Active Frequency Mode - Disabled
CPU Power Duty Control - T.Probe
CPU Power Phase Control - Standard
CPU Power Thermal Control - 120

CPU Voltage - Offset + 0.3750
1.8V PLL Voltage - 1.80000
CPU Soc Voltage - Auto

Until flashing 3008 for the first time my old settings were :-

CPU Load-line Calibration - Level 2
CPU Current Capability - Auto
CPU VRM Switching Frequency - Auto
VRM Spread Spectrum - Auto
Active Frequency Mode - Auto
CPU Power Duty Control - T.Probe
CPU Power Phase Control - Auto
CPU Power Thermal Control - 120

CPU Voltage - Offset + 0.3750
1.8V PLL Voltage - 1.80000
CPU Soc Voltage - Auto

Something changed when I flashed 3008 and it never went back, though reading through the thread it does seem at the time people said to notch the CPU voltage up a couple of clicks but that didn't work for me. Also leaving the other LLC settings on Auto after the 3008 flash the board seems to select settings which makes the CPU at least 8-15 degrees hotter at random.


----------



## bigfootnz

After coming back from 6001 to 1701 I've found another interesting thing, which can help somebody with higher OC.

I've already asked here how to make BCLK fixed to 100MHz, as mine was going from 98MHz to 102MHz, but nobody has replied to it. As for some reason my profile which I've exported on 1701 was not stable on same setting when I've come back from 6001 to 1701, I've done everything from scratch. This time I've in DIGI+ left everything on auto, and I've only disabled CPU Spread Spectrum. After that I've noticed two very important things. First one BCLK was fixed to 100MHz and CPU voltage drop was less for 10mV, as previously under stress it was dropping up to 1.296V and now lowest was 1.306V. Please have in mind all this is what I've read from HWinfo but again IMO this is some kind of proof.

So, when I've come back to 1701 I could not make it stable again on my old [email protected], due to DIGI+ settings which I've copied from Razen DRAM calculator. But as soon as I've put everything back to auto, except disabling CPU Spread Spectrum, my OC (OCCT 2h, y-cruncher 3h, GSAT 3h and HCI 1500%) is stable again on [email protected]

Now I'll again try it again on 4GHz, to see what is lower voltage for it.


----------



## goncalossilva

elmor said:


> It should show improvements in most applications as it's boosting L2 cache performance.


Sorry, but which of the options do this? All of them? We can pick from CB15, CB11, Aida... So I'm wondering which you'd recommend for daily usage.


----------



## dual109

ggdfdgd3 said:


> This? http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...hair-vi-overclocking-thread-post26242714.html


HI, yes please keep us posted on how your Hynix OC goes. Just for record I'm running the Corsair LPX SR 3200Mhz 16,18,18,18,36 @3200MHz on 3501 bios using the Stilts safe preset, sub timings are 16,17,17,17,30 although the voltage is quite high 1.46 volts, tried lowering voltage but it just don't run. Yet to try latest bios hoping I can drop voltage a little.

Thanks


----------



## gagac1971

elmor said:


> It should show improvements in most applications as it's boosting L2 cache performance.
> 
> 
> 
> Which bug? If you provide a thorough report we can try to verify and fix it.


i just now flashed to bios 3502 from there i cant provide any proof....but on bios 6001 pc started to have 2-3 blue screen at the day saying that the problem is whit memory menagment...


----------



## Amir007

gagac1971 said:


> i just now flashed to bios 3502 from there i cant provide any proof....but on bios 6001 pc started to have 2-3 blue screen at the day saying that the problem is whit memory menagment...


The problem is with your system and not with the 6001 bios. If that were true, then we would all be saying the same thing here. In my case, with 6001 bios my memory management is not an issue. 

Remove the battery from mobo and wait about 15min and try again.


----------



## elmor

BoMbY said:


> Can you elaborate on what it does exactly, and what the difference between the options is?





goncalossilva said:


> Sorry, but which of the options do this? All of them? We can pick from CB15, CB11, Aida... So I'm wondering which you'd recommend for daily usage.


Can't disclose much more than this: http://www.overclock.net/forum/26772969-post33901.html

The L2 cache boost is present in all of those presets, then there are additional settings which may be better for some applications than others.


----------



## Moutsatsos

Made a post a while ago about 6001 but deleted it cause i provided false info.So lets go from the start.
Every bios that came after 1701 i just spend a couple of hours testing but couldn't make any progress so gave up and went back to 1701 which was a standard stable for me.
I decided to give 6001 a little bit more time.Cpu OC works fine and i narrowed down my issues to RAM.
As stated before 60Ω is a bit much so this version works great with 53.3Ω.I was using 53.3Ω since 1701 so that not new for me.
Now my IMC is pretty weird or weak.If i input 1.05 Soc i get errors.At 0.975 Soc i just crash.1701 I used 1 soc or 1.0125.DRAM V 1.4 always don't wana go further.
After testing my usual RAM timings and testing all variations of proc odt 60-53.3-48,cudbbus 20-24-30,vddp 0.855-1.05 ram switching freq 300-500 the only thing that was left was SOC.
With most tests (HCI) it was failing at 30% except when i used 60Ω where it failed at 14% .Raising SOC at 1.05 failed at 7%.
Now i decided to lower SOC,used 0.9875 and passed up to 300%.Had to stop it to use the PC but i m pretty confident i m up to something.I will test overnight and provide scrns.
So if with this bios we have to use lower procodt and soc to gain the same timings stability i'm game.


----------



## zulex

Ramad said:


> BIOS 6001 is the best for this motherboard. Lower PROC ODT is required to realize that. The user should try different settings than those for previous BIOS versions and PROC ODT is one of those settings, so don't get surprised if the CPU you are using is used to be stable with 60 Ohm is not stable anymore at the same value but can get stable at 53.3 Ohm or even 48 Ohm.
> 
> I have another note about EC versions. EC versions that I know of and have tried are 307, 310, 311, 312 and 9854. The best of them is 307, it's flawless (hands down), that is after have been using 310 until I got my hands on 307. My advice to ASUS is: Try to go back to the old version and see how good it was compared to the rest. I guess the major bricking incidents started after releasing EC311.
> 
> EC version that I have tested with 6001 are 307, 312 and 9854(because it's the latest, but I guess it's only 312 + coldboot fix). The issues that I have noticed (which I can remember) using these versions with 6001:
> 
> EC 9854 and EC 312:
> - Can hang upon boot on code 55 (EC 9854), codes 62 and 7A (EC 312), solution is turn off the PC from power supply, turn on again then reset the BIOS.
> - Does not allow for good boot on lower ODT values than 60 Ohm. It's always hit or miss.
> - Required VTTDDR is higher than DRAM voltage/2.
> 
> EC 307 does not suffer from the issues above and it has been booting with ODT of 53.3 Ohm everyday since I have posted my test results, the important point here is booting at lower ODT value to achieve stability if the CPU/IMC can handle it. And the motherboard does not hang on boot at all.
> 
> I think that trying to fix issues with this platform by making changes to EC software was not a good decision, but of course, nobody knew at that time if it was motherboard, CPU or AGESA related at that time. Maybe it's time to release a new EC based on the good work done with EC 307 ?


You mean the latest ec version is 9854? i thought it was 312. can u tell us how we can flash our bios to 9854 or 307 or 310 from 312?


----------



## Ramad

zulex said:


> You mean the latest ec version is 9854? i thought it was 312. can u tell us how we can flash our bios to 9854 or 307 or 310 from 312?


It's ASUS' job to support and maintain software for this motherboard. My system is simple with SATA SSD and an older graphics card, so I have no problem flashing any BIOS without it hanging on an error code like 95 or 94 (can't remember) and turns to a brick, this is why I can test any BIOS and any EC version. I can't provide a procedure because I don't want any user to brick his motherboard.

There are several things that ASUS themselves should work out, such as why *EasyFlash* does not overwrite all BIOS sectors when updating a BIOS, why *FlashBack* does not clear settings leftovers of previous BIOS and why *CrashFree* is not working on this motherboard (not many know that CrashFree exists on this motherboard but is not working, at least ASUS adverts it as being part of their support for this motherboard).


----------



## zulex

Ramad said:


> It's ASUS' job to support and maintain software for this motherboard. My system is simple with SATA SSD and an older graphics card, so I have no problem flashing any BIOS without it hanging on an error code like 95 or 94 (can't remember) and turns to a brick, this is why I can test any BIOS and any EC version. I can't provide a procedure because I don't want any user to brick his motherboard.
> 
> There are several things that ASUS themselves should work out, such as why *EasyFlash* does not overwrite all BIOS sectors when updating a BIOS, why *FlashBack* does not clear settings leftovers of previous BIOS and why *CrashFree* is not working on this motherboard (not many know that CrashFree exists on this motherboard but is not working, at least ASUS adverts it as being part of their support for this motherboard).


If you are to choose between 312 and 9854, which do u prefer?


----------



## SaLSouL

*excited about 6001+ for CHVIE*

Lets hope the CHVI Extreme gets the same loving


----------



## gagac1971

Amir007 said:


> The problem is with your system and not with the 6001 bios. If that were true, then we would all be saying the same thing here. In my case, with 6001 bios my memory management is not an issue.
> 
> Remove the battery from mobo and wait about 15min and try again.


this bios is the first in my life that is giving me the problems...since i flashed whit bios 6001 system started to crash every 1 hour and explanation is memory management issue...maybe is my memorys,maybe other thing...but let me tell you i never had any pc crash just when overclock...reverted for bios 3502 and all is perfect...my system is 6 month old...


----------



## Brko

Using 6001 for 10 straight days now. OCed CPU to 3950 MHz with 1,37V, RAM to 3466 C14 1T with 1,39V.
Prior to 6001, RAM on the same settings crashed every game after a minute or so.

https://valid.x86.fr/zyvh42

DRAM OC is done accordingly to Ryzen DRAM Calculator v1.0.0 Beta for 3466 MHz and on SAFE preset, like everytime before. Performance are quite satisfying.

In this 10 days of having 6001 and these OC settings, I threw even the kitchen sink on CPU/RAM/GPU [at least 20 hours of various tests (except IBT) and around 20 hours heavy gaming] and not a single CTD or BSOD.

Today is 10-month anniversary since I have this Ryzen rig and this is most mature and best BIOS which I tested (every 30-45 days, tests like mentioned earlier were conducted on various BIOS versions).

And since Pinnacle Ridge is just around the corner, this is my last tweaking of this CPU and will not update any BIOS since I think it cannot be better that this  Thanks everyone involved in this matter who are helping in solving teething problems of our beloved AM4 platform


----------



## AndrewDrey

HII! @elmor quick question: does 3502 and 6001 include F9 boot fix?


----------



## Anty

@Brko - turn off DRAM power saving 

@AndrewDrey - they do


----------



## Brko

Where/how  ?

Will check your hyperlink when I get on PC. Tapatalk shows me HD4580 graphic card thread... app is smoking some serious s**t 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## noko59

Updated ASUS C6H to bios 6001 and 32gb of DDR4 3200 with Stilt's 3200 safe configuration preset - Bam! Wam! SuperDuper!!!

100% stable so far. Maybe this weekend I will see how fast I can push 32gb.


----------



## Amir007

noko59 said:


> Updated ASUS C6H to bios 6001 and 32gb of DDR4 3200 with Stilt's 3200 safe configuration preset - Bam! Wam! SuperDuper!!!
> 
> 100% stable so far. Maybe this weekend I will see how fast I can push 32gb.



NICE!!!
2x16gb or 4x8gb?


----------



## boostedxfg2

Anyone have a recommendation for best thermal paste?


----------



## AndrewDrey

@boostedxfg2 Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut/Aeronaut; Arctic Cooling MX-4. I am using Noctua NT-H1


----------



## boostedxfg2

AndrewDrey said:


> @boostedxfg2 Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut/Aeronaut; Arctic Cooling MX-4. I am using Noctua NT-H1


Thanks, I'll look at the noctua because I know they make some of the best heatsinks as well.


----------



## mito1172

boostedxfg2 said:


> Thanks, I'll look at the noctua because I know they make some of the best heatsinks as well.


noctua is good


----------



## cpx

Any coil noise from this board??
I also want to use c-states since a have a very quiet and low airflow pc.
Currently using an asrock taichi, the noise is very anaoying 
Thank you.


----------



## FractalCode

LicSqualo said:


> Hi Anty and thank you, much appreciated.
> This morning I've lowered my base clock to 100. Too instable 101. So now I'm running at 4100MHz.
> I've also changed my timings with the default preset 3200 fast of "Stilt".
> Now I reach 65 ns in latency.  Thank you. GDM and PDE disabled both.
> Time to check ram stability now; and possible tight timings.
> 
> I will post good results if reached.
> Thank you.


were you able to achieve stability at 3466 with stilt's fast 3200 timings? if so, can you tell me what ram you have and any relevant settings (procodt, dram voltage, soc voltage, etc.)? much appreciated! i'm having trouble getting 3466 stable on the 6001 bios with my gskill trident z rgb 3600 c16.

also, nice cpu clock for a 1700!


----------



## Lineswithrobfor

just got this mobo, which BIOS should i use?


----------



## LicSqualo

FractalCode said:


> were you able to achieve stability at 3466 with stilt's fast 3200 timings? if so, can you tell me what ram you have and any relevant settings (procodt, dram voltage, soc voltage, etc.)? much appreciated! i'm having trouble getting 3466 stable on the 6001 bios with my gskill trident z rgb 3600 c16.
> 
> also, nice cpu clock for a 1700!


Same ram 3600c16. 2x 8Gb. ProcODT with this bios give me "stable" at 53.3Ohm.
Dram voltage is the same from the preset set 1.400V. SOC is 1.1V Other settings are all in auto, except Power Down Enabled that i've set to disabled (luckily without problems). GDM is auto.


----------



## Moutsatsos

Could someone please with stable 3466 under 6001 provide proof of stability and bios settings?This thing is driving me crazy.
Thanx.


----------



## datspike

Moutsatsos said:


> Could someone please with stable 3466 under 6001 provide proof of stability and bios settings?This thing is driving me crazy.
> Thanx.


What kind of proof do you want?
Running a tight 3533C14 right now, stable as rock in HCI, TestMem5 and games.


----------



## Moutsatsos

datspike said:


> What kind of proof do you want?
> Running 3533C14 right now, stable as rock in HCI, TestMem5 and games.


Any screenshot you may have.


----------



## datspike

Moutsatsos said:


> Any screenshot you may have.


Let me run something, I have not made any screenshots last time I stressed the system.
Will post a txt config too


----------



## MishelLngelo

Moutsatsos said:


> Any screenshot you may have.


Better to ask for his settings.


----------



## Moutsatsos

MishelLngelo said:


> Better to ask for his settings.


That's what i m asking for.
I want to figure out whats deferential to the bios settings in 6001 compared to 1701.
I ask for proof cause someone might think that he is stable with 100% or 400% HCI.
I know that every system is deferent and needs its specific values but i need to figure out if something is so off with my settings.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Moutsatsos said:


> That's what i m asking for.
> I want to figure out whats deferential to the bios settings in 6001 compared to 1701.
> I ask for proof cause someone might think that he is stable with 100% or 400% HCI.
> I know that every system is deferent and needs its specific values but i need to figure out if something is so off with my settings.


Than you should word it accordingly, they way you put it looks like insinuation.


----------



## LicSqualo

Moutsatsos said:


> Could someone please with stable 3466 under 6001 provide proof of stability and bios settings?This thing is driving me crazy.
> Thanx.


Unbelievable, I POSTED A LOT OF SCREENSHOTS, all with 3466 stable ram settings (HCI 800% is the last, just over your request) and 1 hour of OCCT as answer to Hurricane some posts ago.


----------



## Moutsatsos

LicSqualo said:


> Unbelievable, I POSTED A LOT OF SCREENSHOTS, all with 3466 stable ram settings (HCI 800% is the last, just over your request) and 1 hour of OCCT as answer to Hurricane some posts ago.


Relax bro,i need your bios settings not your Ram timings.I know you got stable 3466 if you re kind to gime your bios info i ll be glad.


----------



## LicSqualo

*NP, and thank you!*

 thank you to relax me, sometime my answers are a bit...
No problems to share my settings, just wait tonight when come back to home.


----------



## Moutsatsos

LicSqualo said:


> thank you to relax me, sometime my answers are a bit...
> No problems to share my settings, just wait tonight when come back to home.


Thanx bro i appreciate it and to be more specific i m not interested in DRAM V and Soc but all the rest related to RAM.


----------



## datspike

*Moutsatsos*, here you go.


Spoiler














Profile


----------



## usoldier

Hey guys, some of you might remember a problem some of us had quite a while ago while stress testing with IBT or OCCT and AIDA cpu tests causes freezes for 20sec up to 1 min then everything runs for a bit to have it freeze again , one user found out that if you open task manager and select low priority the freezes never happen. 

 I still have that problem i was wondering if someone found a solution for it its quite anoying to be having to manualy go and set prioritys for CPU stress tests. Also i dont get it that Prime95 never presents this issue. Over the corse of several windows reinstalls and new bios the dam thing doesnt go away :/


----------



## noko59

Amir007 said:


> NICE!!!
> 2x16gb or 4x8gb?


4x8gb, bought the two kits of 16gb each about 9 months apart. Was worried they would have some issue playing together. So I put one kit in one channel and the other kit in the other channel (dual channel configuration in the end).


----------



## hurricane28

usoldier said:


> Hey guys, some of you might remember a problem some of us had quite a while ago while stress testing with IBT or OCCT and AIDA cpu tests causes freezes for 20sec up to 1 min then everything runs for a bit to have it freeze again , one user found out that if you open task manager and select low priority the freezes never happen.
> 
> I still have that problem i was wondering if someone found a solution for it its quite anoying to be having to manualy go and set prioritys for CPU stress tests. Also i dont get it that Prime95 never presents this issue. Over the corse of several windows reinstalls and new bios the dam thing doesnt go away :/


I remember. I don't have that problem myself tbh. I do have other weird behavior which is Cinebench R15. Some say that setting it on high priority it will increase the scores, when i do that my system freezes and i have to push reset button.


----------



## Neoony

usoldier said:


> Hey guys, some of you might remember a problem some of us had quite a while ago while stress testing with IBT or OCCT and AIDA cpu tests causes freezes for 20sec up to 1 min then everything runs for a bit to have it freeze again , one user found out that if you open task manager and select low priority the freezes never happen.
> 
> I still have that problem i was wondering if someone found a solution for it its quite anoying to be having to manualy go and set prioritys for CPU stress tests. Also i dont get it that Prime95 never presents this issue. Over the corse of several windows reinstalls and new bios the dam thing doesnt go away :/


Think I remember having that on older 1xxx BIOSes when trying to push memory sometimes, so I would say that memory isnt exactly stable if that happens...but I guess it might even be something else.
But then I didnt seem to have that on newer BIOSes like 35xx or so, even when pushing things...so not so sure if newer BIOS helped or it was some of the settings :/

You can set "permanent" priorities with something like Process Lasso ( https://bitsum.com/ ) [awesome software btw..you can also set I/O priorities and Memory priorities, or tons of other things]
Iam sure there are also other alternative softwares that remember priorities.

Just a thought: maybe try stress testing things separately in AIDA. Lets say uncheck your HDDs, or uncheck your RAMs, or so on and see if it still happens. Might give a hint on the cause.



hurricane28 said:


> I remember. I don't have that problem myself tbh. I do have other weird behavior which is Cinebench R15. Some say that setting it on high priority it will increase the scores, when i do that my system freezes and i have to push reset button.


It makes sense that setting a stress test or benchmark on high priority might make the system have not enough resources for the more critical system processes and make the system crash.
I would never recommend anything higher than "Above normal" priority for anything that loves to eat resources too much.
That includes games...even if many guides advise you to (still gotta leave some resources for things like system services, which handle input, your internet connection and what not...its not all only in the game)
In theory it could give you higher scores if it was able to run, because of some unnecessary background processes using resources even for a split second, but that quite depends on how well optimized is your OS/system and what unnecessary things are running in background.
But then if some critical system process does not have enough resources in the right moment, it might as well make it worse...or..well....crash...


----------



## Amir007

noko59 said:


> 4x8gb, bought the two kits of 16gb each about 9 months apart. Was worried they would have some issue playing together. So I put one kit in one channel and the other kit in the other channel (dual channel configuration in the end).


ah man, I knew i should've purchased another pair of Flare x's a few months ago on Amazon when they were on sale for $159...now they want a kidney for it. No thanks. When will these memory prices go back down agaiN? I can't see spending $259 bucks for only 16gb of ram. I can get me a quality 1T SSD my Micron for that price.


----------



## hurricane28

Neoony said:


> Think I remember having that on older 1xxx BIOSes when trying to push memory sometimes, so I would say that memory isnt exactly stable if that happens...but I guess it might even be something else.
> But then I didnt seem to have that on newer BIOSes like 35xx or so, even when pushing things...so not so sure if newer BIOS helped or it was some of the settings :/
> 
> You can set "permanent" priorities with something like Process Lasso ( https://bitsum.com/ ) [awesome software btw..you can also set I/O priorities and Memory priorities, or tons of other things]
> Iam sure there are also other alternative softwares that remember priorities.
> 
> Just a thought: maybe try stress testing things separately in AIDA. Lets say uncheck your HDDs, or uncheck your RAMs, or so on and see if it still happens. Might give a hint on the cause.
> 
> 
> 
> It makes sense that setting a stress test or benchmark on high priority might make the system have not enough resources for the more critical system processes and make the system crash.
> I would never recommend anything higher than "Above normal" priority for anything that loves to eat resources too much.
> That includes games...even if many guides advise you to (still gotta leave some resources for things like system services, which handle input, your internet connection and what not...its not all only in the game)
> In theory it could give you higher scores if it was able to run, because of some unnecessary background processes using resources even for a split second, but that quite depends on how well optimized is your OS/system and what unnecessary things are running in background.
> But then if some critical system process does not have enough resources in the right moment, it might as well make it worse...or..well....crash...


Yep, this is why i don't do that anymore.


----------



## Targonis

Amir007 said:


> ah man, I knew i should've purchased another pair of Flare x's a few months ago on Amazon when they were on sale for $159...now they want a kidney for it. No thanks. When will these memory prices go back down agaiN? I can't see spending $259 bucks for only 16gb of ram. I can get me a quality 1T SSD my Micron for that price.


I did my RAM purchase when I pre-ordered my Ryzen 7 1800x and Crosshair VI Hero, but made the mistake of going with 2x16GB 3200 CL 16 instead of CL14, so ended up with Hynix memory. At the time, I had no way to know just how annoying it would be, but then again, I paid $190 for the set, and that same set of memory is up to $401 at the moment. 

I've toyed with the idea of getting new memory, but even spending another $250 when my system is working decently might earn me a divorce(money is tight these days).

Maybe prices will come down in another six months, and we will be able to get DDR4-4000 CL16 memory for cheaper than the 3200 memory is selling for currently(I can dream, can't I?).


----------



## 1usmus

I remember that *Elmor* wrote "DQS drive strength only works on the Bristol". *It's a untruth.* 
Today I tested 3 options 48,53 and 60 om DQS Drive strength on my system

current settings:
frequency 3333
procODT 68.6
RTT 7 1 3

result 20min test TM5 0.9a:
48 om - 385 errors
53 om - 14 errors
60 om - 5 errors
68.6 om - coming soon
80 om - coming soon

everyone can check it out for themselves, this requires a modified BIOS
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1lzKUkT9DaXoKU6o03wGTEhIv3GIfDNWj

*UPD: corrected incorrect translation*


----------



## os2wiz

hurricane28 said:


> Yep, this is why i don't do that anymore.


Have you noticed on the latest agesa code update that while memory compatibility has increased, memory performance has actually decreased. Using cinebench 15 as a yardstick my old openGL scores were between 127 to 131 fps for my ddr4 3200 cl 14 FlareX memory at 3.9 GHZ. Now with newest agesa code I vary between 116 and 118 fps. I even upped cpu frequency a notch to 3.925 GHZ with only a minute improvement to 118 fps. This is a consistent 9 to 10% loss in fps on cinebench. A bug is also seen with new agesa code . Cinebench 15 only reports cpu speed at stock 3.6 GHZ on my 1800X, even though it shows at 3.9 GHZ in windows 10 system info and in HWinfo64 and cpuz and bios. There are also some page loading issues on certain web sites when using a hotlink that only occurred after bios update. My older agesa code was run at 3066mhz at cl14-13-13-13-28 TRC 63 . My new speed is 3266mhz at cl-14-14-14-14-32 TRC 73. Both settings passed memory stability testing for 3 runs of Ycrunch stress test.


----------



## Anty

1usmus said:


> current settings:
> frequency 3333
> procODT 68.6
> RTT 7 1 3
> 
> result 20min test TM5 0.9a:
> 48 om - 385 errors
> 53 om - 14 errors
> 60 om - 5 errors
> 68.6 om - coming soon
> 80 om - coming soon




My best bet is it should match procODT so 68.6 should be the best.


----------



## hurricane28

os2wiz said:


> Have you noticed on the latest agesa code update that while memory compatibility has increased, memory performance has actually decreased. Using cinebench 15 as a yardstick my old openGL scores were between 127 to 131 fps for my ddr4 3200 cl 14 FlareX memory at 3.9 GHZ. Now with newest agesa code I vary between 116 and 118 fps. I even upped cpu frequency a notch to 3.925 GHZ with only a minute improvement to 118 fps. This is a consistent 9 to 10% loss in fps on cinebench. A bug is also seen with new agesa code . Cinebench 15 only reports cpu speed at stock 3.6 GHZ on my 1800X, even though it shows at 3.9 GHZ in windows 10 system info and in HWinfo64 and cpuz and bios. There are also some page loading issues on certain web sites when using a hotlink that only occurred after bios update. My older agesa code was run at 3066mhz at cl14-13-13-13-28 TRC 63 . My new speed is 3266mhz at cl-14-14-14-14-32 TRC 73. Both settings passed memory stability testing for 3 runs of Ycrunch stress test.


Hey Os, long time no see. 

Yes, i noticed the same. Its like i said in the CH6 thread, its 2 steps forward and 1 step behind with these agesa updates.. Its not all the board manufacturers fault as agesa actually comes from AMD themselves and Asus or MSI has no influence in it i think. Its not only the RAM speed that is harder to get stable, also my CPU speed need a lot more vcore in order to be stable at the same clocks.. 

Overclocking is no fun on Ryzen anymore as the performance increases are very marginal and not really worth the effort imo. I went from 3.950 GHz to 3.875 GHz and i notice no difference at all. In my games, i see no difference at all only the voltage is much lower and its a lot cooler. Imo, its not worth to overclock Ryzen to the max. I think i keep it at 3.875 GHz and 3466 MHz RAM as it seems to be the sweet spot anyway. 

Anything higher results in dramatically higher vcore and heat output for only marginally performance gain.


----------



## Mandarb

Anyone ever noticed the weird behaviour that during stress testing your overclock you do not get any errors, but then you notice a thread is not at 100% and super low?


----------



## CeltPC

1usmus said:


> I remember that *Elmor* or *Stilt* wrote "DQS drive strength only works on the Bristol". *It's a lie.* (it is a pity that the search does not work on this site)
> Today I tested 3 options 48,53 and 60 om DQS Drive strength on my system
> 
> current settings:
> frequency 3333
> procODT 68.6
> RTT 7 1 3
> 
> result 20min test TM5 0.9a:
> 48 om - 385 errors
> 53 om - 14 errors
> 60 om - 5 errors
> 68.6 om - coming soon
> 80 om - coming soon
> 
> everyone can check it out for themselves, this requires a modified BIOS
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1lzKUkT9DaXoKU6o03wGTEhIv3GIfDNWj


You may or may not be technically correct in regard to "DQS drive strength". It really does not matter in terms of the problem I have with your post. You wrote in large bold text that their statements were a "lie". A lie is a false statement made knowingly, with an intent to deceive. 

I in no way believe that either Elmor or Stilt would intentionally deceive people on this forum. For you to accuse them of doing so is a serious insult. Both have a well deserved positive reputation for sharing helpful and valued information. 

Please refrain from such accusations in the future. We may disagree on an issue without such language or inferences of dishonesty.


----------



## wingman99

Mandarb said:


> Anyone ever noticed the weird behaviour that during stress testing your overclock you do not get any errors, but then you notice a thread is not at 100% and super low?


I don't understand what you are saying?


----------



## The Sandman

1usmus said:


> I remember that *Elmor* or *Stilt* wrote "DQS drive strength only works on the Bristol". *It's a lie.* (it is a pity that the search does not work on this site)
> 
> everyone can check it out for themselves, this requires a modified BIOS
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1lzKUkT9DaXoKU6o03wGTEhIv3GIfDNWj





CeltPC said:


> You may or may not be technically correct in regard to "DQS drive strength". It really does not matter in terms of the problem I have with your post. You wrote in large bold text that their statements were a "lie". A lie is a false statement made knowingly, with an intent to deceive.
> 
> I in no way believe that either Elmor or Stilt would intentionally deceive people on this forum. For you to accuse them of doing so is a serious insult. Both have a well deserved positive reputation for sharing helpful and valued information.
> 
> Please refrain from such accusations in the future. We may disagree on an issue without such language or inferences of dishonesty.


Outstanding choice of words, I couldn't agree more. Thank you very much!
Mine probably wouldn't have been so "correctly" put.

1usmus while I honestly have nothing but respect for your input/knowledge this is not the first time you have acted out this way.
You might want to brush up on those communication skills.

Again, I do appreciate all that you have done even after taking slack for being the one who suggested you open a thread for your calculator (remember?) which by the way is now up to 1200+ posts that actually have a chance to be searched/useful rather than being buried in this crazy thread. 

Please keep up the good work, just tone down the attitude (choice of words).


----------



## matthew87

The Sandman said:


> Outstanding choice of words, I couldn't agree more. Thank you very much!
> Mine probably wouldn't have been so "correctly" put.
> 
> 1usmus while I honestly have nothing but respect for your input/knowledge this is not the first time you have acted out this way.
> You might want to brush up on those communication skills.
> 
> Again, I do appreciate all that you have done even after taking slack for being the one who suggested you open a thread for your calculator (remember?) which by the way is now up to 1200+ posts that actually have a chance to be searched/useful rather than being buried in this crazy thread.
> 
> Please keep up the good work, just tone down the attitude (choice of words).


I agree. 

There's been a few times where I've read 1usmus' posts and felt that his comments towards other members were quite inflammatory and defaming. 

That said, i don't think English is 1usmus' native language. It may well be unintentional and a language barrier issue. But he did bold it.... 

Either way, 1usmus i agree with the others that you need to tone down the aggressive nature of your posts. A better word to use instead of lie would have been incorrect.


----------



## Ramad

1usmus said:


> I remember that *Elmor* or *Stilt* wrote "DQS drive strength only works on the Bristol".*It's a lie.* (it is a pity that the search does not work on this site)


1. You have to provide the source for the claimed statement above, means a link to it is required.

2. I have to believe them if they said DQS have no effect on Ryzen, because no motherboard BIOS has this setting enabled while using Ryzen, that's ASUS, MSI, Gigabyte, ASROCK and BIOSTAR, you have to prove this setting exist on any BIOS on any motherboard *running* Ryzen from any motherboard manufacturer, which you can't.

3. You posted, not so long ago, claiming that ASUS/Elmor lied about AGESA version until I showed you how to read it correctly, because you didn't know how. *Link*, *Link*

4. You posted, not so long ago, claiming that I have deceived our members when I wrote that BIOS can be flashed using EFI shell, until I showed you how to do it, and you were using the wrong tools, you didn't even know which commands to use: *Link* (read the following posts).

5. Are you not modding BIOS using Lermite's guide (Link) and files provided by Reous (Link) ? How come I don't see any credit to Lermite for his guide or Reous for providing the files here? I'm asking because you are a "pro." and pro.'s do credit each other for their work. 

6. Can't you ask respectfully instead of accusing others for what you think are "lies" so you can get a straight answer, or is it some kind of a modern "technique" so you can get attention? 

7. Search works just fine.

8. I'm not putting a BIOS modded by you on my motherboard.​


----------



## RobrPatty

*modded bios*



Ramad said:


> 1. You have to provide the source for the claimed statement above, means a link to it is required.
> 
> 2. I have to believe them if they said DQS have no effect on Ryzen, because no motherboard BIOS has this setting enabled while using Ryzen, that's ASUS, MSI, Gigabyte, ASROCK and BIOSTAR, you have to prove this setting exist on any BIOS on any motherboard *running* Ryzen from any motherboard manufacturer, which you can't.
> 
> 3. You posted, not so long ago, claiming that ASUS/Elmor lied about AGESA version until I showed you how to read it correctly, because you didn't know how. *Link*, *Link*
> 
> 4. You posted, not so long ago, claiming that I have deceived our members when I wrote that BIOS can be flashed using EFI shell, until I showed you how to do it, and you were using the wrong tools, you didn't even know which commands to use: *Link* (read the following posts).
> 
> 5. Are you not modding BIOS using Lermite's guide (Link) and files provided by Reous (Link) ? How come I don't see any credit to Lermite for his guide or Reous for providing the files here? I'm asking because you are a "pro." and pro.'s do credit each other for their work.
> 
> 6. Can't you ask respectfully instead of accusing others for what you think are "lies" so you can get a straight answer, or is it some kind of a modern "technique" so you can get attention?
> 
> 7. Search works just fine.
> 
> 8. I'm not putting a BIOS modded by you on my motherboard.​


He mods bios all the time.
http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-amd-motherboards/1640394-unlocked-amd_cbs-ryzen-motherboard.html


----------



## Ramad

RobrPatty said:


> He mods bios all the time.
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-amd-motherboards/1640394-unlocked-amd_cbs-ryzen-motherboard.html


Using Lermite's guide and the files are to be flashed using Reous' files, even the method text is a "copy-paste". The links are in my post the you quoted, if you want to know more. He could at least give them credit for their work.


----------



## TheK

Ramad said:


> Using Lermite's guide and the files are to be flashed using Reous' files, even the method text is a "copy-paste". The links are in my post the you quoted, if you want to know more. He could at least give them credit for their work.


This is out of the question... moreover elmor&co didn't need a lawyer that answer for them.

Probably they have some "nda" where they cannot say everythings.


----------



## Ramad

TheK said:


> This is out of the question... moreover elmor&co didn't need a lawyer that answer for them.
> 
> Probably they have some "nda" where they cannot say everythings.


Are you 1usmus' lawyer? I'm nobody's lawyer, I just don't like that he has no respect for anyone.
I keep wondering, why do people keep walking around and making Gods of other people. 
You guys have a good night.


----------



## Amir007

Targonis said:


> I did my RAM purchase when I pre-ordered my Ryzen 7 1800x and Crosshair VI Hero, but made the mistake of going with 2x16GB 3200 CL 16 instead of CL14, so ended up with Hynix memory. At the time, I had no way to know just how annoying it would be, but then again, I paid $190 for the set, and that same set of memory is up to $401 at the moment.
> 
> I've toyed with the idea of getting new memory, but even spending another $250 when my system is working decently might earn me a divorce(money is tight these days).
> 
> Maybe prices will come down in another six months, and we will be able to get DDR4-4000 CL16 memory for cheaper than the 3200 memory is selling for currently(I can dream, can't I?).


I hear ya, them prices are nuts. Now i hear CPU prices may go up too. Also, GPU's have gone up as well. I purchased my Zotac 1080 Amp brand new from Ebay for $500 (got lucky on this bid) and now they go for almost 1k. *** is going on? Memory shortage? Pfff all lies -just lies -them greedy SOB'ez

Quick question on your 4x8gb setup. How is latency compared to 2x8gb in AIDA64? Last time i ran 4xdimms was on a crazy old Athlon motherboad back in the days, and LGA775 and it def. did cripple the latency...but again now we have NB on the die i wonder if its the same or not?


----------



## Amir007

Can someone tell me what the FID needs to be for Pstate 0 to achieve 4050MHz and 4100MHz. The attachment that i've been using only goes up to 4Ghz. (hope that is not the limit for pstates)


----------



## finalheaven

Amir007 said:


> Can someone tell me what the FID needs to be for Pstate 0 to achieve 4050MHz and 4100MHz. The attachment that i've been using only goes up to 4Ghz. (hope that is not the limit for pstates)


4050 = A2
4100 = A4


----------



## Syldon

CeltPC said:


> You may or may not be technically correct in regard to "DQS drive strength". It really does not matter in terms of the problem I have with your post. You wrote in large bold text that their statements were a "lie". A lie is a false statement made knowingly, with an intent to deceive.
> 
> I in no way believe that either Elmor or Stilt would intentionally deceive people on this forum. For you to accuse them of doing so is a serious insult. Both have a well deserved positive reputation for sharing helpful and valued information.
> 
> Please refrain from such accusations in the future. We may disagree on an issue without such language or inferences of dishonesty.


Well said. I pleased someone jumped in here.


----------



## 1usmus

The Sandman said:


> Outstanding choice of words, I couldn't agree more. Thank you very much!
> Mine probably wouldn't have been so "correctly" put.
> 
> 1usmus while I honestly have nothing but respect for your input/knowledge this is not the first time you have acted out this way.
> You might want to brush up on those communication skills.
> 
> Again, I do appreciate all that you have done even after taking slack for being the one who suggested you open a thread for your calculator (remember?) which by the way is now up to 1200+ posts that actually have a chance to be searched/useful rather than being buried in this crazy thread.
> 
> Please keep up the good work, just tone down the attitude (choice of words).


I was deceived. I was accused of the uselessness of my words. I do not have respect for people who specifically deceive me.
The forum is not deleted, you are able to find these words yourself, which were told to me

or do you think I should treat lies in a different way? 

*I paid money for the motherboard and I'm being deceived*

__________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Finished testing the DQS drive strength option + RTT_NOM test. Conclusions*


Current settings:



Spoiler



[2018/02/20 18:37:36]
Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [39.00]
Performance Bias [CB15]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3333MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
NB Frequency [6300]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
- CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.20000]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.02500]
DRAM Voltage [1.39500]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [2]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
DRAM REF Cycle Time [Auto]
TrdrdBan [Auto]
TrdrdSdSc [Auto]
TrdrdSdDc [Auto]
TrdrdSdScL [Auto]
TwrwrSdScL [Auto]
TrwtWB [Auto]
TrwtTO [Auto]
data drive strength [Auto]
DQS drive strength [test]
processor on-die termination [Auto]
CKE setup time [Auto]
CKE fine delay [Auto]
CS/ODT setup time [Auto]
CS/ODT fine delay [Auto]
address/command setup time [Auto]
address/command fine delay [Auto]
Trc [42]
TrrdS [4]
TrrdL [6]
Tfaw [16]
TwtrS [4]
TwtrL [12]
Twr [10]
Trcpage [Auto]
TrdrdScl [2]
TwrwrScl [2]
Trfc [312]
Trfc2 [192]
Trfc4 [132]
Tcwl [14]
Trtp [6]
Trdwr [6]
Twrrd [3]
TwrwrSc [1]
TwrwrSd [7]
TwrwrDd [7]
TrdrdSc [1]
TrdrdSd [5]
TrdrdDd [5]
Tcke [1]
ProcODT [68.6 ohm]
Cmd2T [2T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [RZQ/7]
RttWr [RZQ/3]
RttPark [RZQ/1]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [0.90000]
VDDP Standby Voltage [0.90000]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CLDO VDDP voltage [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
CPU Current Capability [130%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
CPU Voltage Frequency [300]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
Manual Adjustment [Ultra Fast]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
VDDSOC Current Capability [120%]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
Manual Adjustment [Ultra Fast]
DRAM Current Capability [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.39000]
Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Auto]
PSTATE Adjustment [PState 0]
PPC Adjustment [PState 0]
NX Mode [Disabled]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
CPB Mode [Enabled]
C6 Mode [Enabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 0 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 1 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 2 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 3 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 4 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 5 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 6 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 7 Enable [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Disabled]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Disabled]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [GEN 3]
SB Link Mode [GEN 3]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
When system is in working state [Off]
In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [Off]
Intel LAN Controller [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [WDC WD30EFRX-68EUZN0]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
VerbatimSTORE N GO 1.00 [Auto]
Generic-SD/MMC/MS/MSPRO 1.00 [Auto]
USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Auto]
USB3_6 [Auto]
USB3_7 [Auto]
USB3_8 [Auto]
USB3_9 [Auto]
USB3_10 [Auto]
USB2_11 [Auto]
USB2_12 [Auto]
USB2_13 [Auto]
USB2_14 [Auto]
USB_15 [Auto]
USB_16 [Auto]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [Ignore]
CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Auto]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 4 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 5 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 2 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 3 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
HPET In SB [Disabled]
MsiDis in HPET [Disabled]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
POST Report [1 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name []
Save to Profile [1]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]



DUAL RANK 3333 Extreme
procODT 68.6
RTT RZQ/7 RZQ/3 / RZQ/1

Test program - TM5 0.9a 20 min

Results:

DQS 48 - 384 errors
DQS 53 - 14 errors
DQS Auto - 14 errors
DQS 60 - 5 errors
DQS 68 - 129 errors

Conclusions:

The base value is not universal when the memory is overclocked. Increased frequency requires more resistance.
This situation is observed on the memory with dual rank.
I think the same situation itself will be on the single-rank. It is necessary to check.

+ i tested RTT_NOM (settings are identical) 

RTT_NOM Disable - 20 sec first error
RZQ/7 - 11min 
RZQ/6 - 8 min 13 sec
RZQ/5 - 2 min 38 sec
RZQ/4 - 1 min
RZQ/3 - 5 min 33 sec
RZQ/2 - 20 sec + cold boot
RZQ/1 - 5 min 30 sec

Conclusions:

RTT_NOM not a free parameter.

@Ramad
you are very closely monitor my words, it's nice, but it's worth paying attention to the correctness of the translation

all who helped me I pointed out in the threads of modding (mb you are not paying attention) + your name is indicated in the calculator

my search does not find anything that was before the site was updated

You do not want to check yourself? why? For you this complexity does not represent
If I'm wrong you will provide proof of my lies.

or you suggest I make a video?


----------



## hurricane28

Spoiler






1usmus said:


> I was deceived. I was accused of the uselessness of my words. I do not have respect for people who specifically deceive me.
> The forum is not deleted, you are able to find these words yourself, which were told to me
> 
> or do you think I should treat lies in a different way?
> 
> *I paid money for the motherboard and I'm being deceived*
> 
> __________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Finished testing the DQS drive strength option + RTT_NOM test. Conclusions*
> 
> 
> Current settings:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [2018/02/20 18:37:36]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [39.00]
> Performance Bias [CB15]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3333MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> NB Frequency [6300]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
> CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
> - CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.20000]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.02500]
> DRAM Voltage [1.39500]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [2]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
> DRAM REF Cycle Time [Auto]
> TrdrdBan [Auto]
> TrdrdSdSc [Auto]
> TrdrdSdDc [Auto]
> TrdrdSdScL [Auto]
> TwrwrSdScL [Auto]
> TrwtWB [Auto]
> TrwtTO [Auto]
> data drive strength [Auto]
> DQS drive strength [test]
> processor on-die termination [Auto]
> CKE setup time [Auto]
> CKE fine delay [Auto]
> CS/ODT setup time [Auto]
> CS/ODT fine delay [Auto]
> address/command setup time [Auto]
> address/command fine delay [Auto]
> Trc [42]
> TrrdS [4]
> TrrdL [6]
> Tfaw [16]
> TwtrS [4]
> TwtrL [12]
> Twr [10]
> Trcpage [Auto]
> TrdrdScl [2]
> TwrwrScl [2]
> Trfc [312]
> Trfc2 [192]
> Trfc4 [132]
> Tcwl [14]
> Trtp [6]
> Trdwr [6]
> Twrrd [3]
> TwrwrSc [1]
> TwrwrSd [7]
> TwrwrDd [7]
> TrdrdSc [1]
> TrdrdSd [5]
> TrdrdDd [5]
> Tcke [1]
> ProcODT [68.6 ohm]
> Cmd2T [2T]
> Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [RZQ/7]
> RttWr [RZQ/3]
> RttPark [RZQ/1]
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [0.90000]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [0.90000]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Auto]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CLDO VDDP voltage [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
> CPU Current Capability [130%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> CPU Voltage Frequency [300]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
> Manual Adjustment [Ultra Fast]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [120%]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
> Manual Adjustment [Ultra Fast]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.39000]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Auto]
> PSTATE Adjustment [PState 0]
> PPC Adjustment [PState 0]
> NX Mode [Disabled]
> SVM Mode [Disabled]
> CPB Mode [Enabled]
> C6 Mode [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 0 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 1 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 2 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 3 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 4 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 5 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 6 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 7 Enable [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Disabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Disabled]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [GEN 3]
> SB Link Mode [GEN 3]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> When system is in working state [Off]
> In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [Off]
> Intel LAN Controller [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [WDC WD30EFRX-68EUZN0]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> VerbatimSTORE N GO 1.00 [Auto]
> Generic-SD/MMC/MS/MSPRO 1.00 [Auto]
> USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Auto]
> USB3_6 [Auto]
> USB3_7 [Auto]
> USB3_8 [Auto]
> USB3_9 [Auto]
> USB3_10 [Auto]
> USB2_11 [Auto]
> USB2_12 [Auto]
> USB2_13 [Auto]
> USB2_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> USB_16 [Auto]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [Ignore]
> CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
> W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Auto]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 4 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 5 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> HPET In SB [Disabled]
> MsiDis in HPET [Disabled]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
> POST Report [1 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [1]
> Profile Name []
> Save to Profile [1]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]
> 
> 
> 
> DUAL RANK 3333 Extreme
> procODT 68.6
> RTT RZQ/7 RZQ/3 / RZQ/1
> 
> Test program - TM5 0.9a 20 min
> 
> Results:
> 
> DQS 48 - 384 errors
> DQS 53 - 14 errors
> DQS Auto - 14 errors
> DQS 60 - 5 errors
> DQS 68 - 129 errors
> 
> Conclusions:
> 
> The base value is not universal when the memory is overclocked. Increased frequency requires more resistance.
> This situation is observed on the memory with dual rank.
> I think the same situation itself will be on the single-rank. It is necessary to check.
> 
> + i tested RTT_NOM (settings are identical)
> 
> RTT_NOM Disable - 20 sec first error
> RZQ/7 - 11min
> RZQ/6 - 8 min 13 sec
> RZQ/5 - 2 min 38 sec
> RZQ/4 - 1 min
> RZQ/3 - 5 min 33 sec
> RZQ/2 - 20 sec + cold boot
> RZQ/1 - 5 min 30 sec
> 
> Conclusions:
> 
> RTT_NOM not a free parameter.
> 
> @Ramad
> 
> You do not want to check yourself? why? For you this complexity does not represent
> If I'm wrong you will provide proof of my lies.





Spoiler



Can you post some proof of them lying to you? And if so, what does this setting do? 

I am not calling anyone out here, i just think its a bold statement that people that are among the most knowledgeable on this forum are deliberately lying to us (you).


----------



## 1usmus

We spent 12 hours to check if I'm lying?

1) I spend an hour to make a video, or do you still check this parameter yourself?
I'll record the video.

2) the system loses stability at a certain temperature 



 - all the same, all ignored

3) the voltage at the DIMM slots is different - I heard in the excuse of the fable that something is wrong with me

and this is only 3 cases that I set as an example

*people, you are defending the office that is making money on you! I spent a year to help people, for free! and that's the result!*


----------



## Ramad

*An aswer to 1usmus, part 1*



1usmus said:


> I was deceived. I was accused of the uselessness of my words. I do not have respect for people who specifically deceive me.
> The forum is not deleted, you are able to find these words yourself, which were told to me
> 
> or do you think I should treat lies in a different way?
> 
> *I paid money for the motherboard and I'm being deceived*
> 
> __________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Finished testing the DQS drive strength option + RTT_NOM test. Conclusions*
> 
> 
> Current settings:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [2018/02/20 18:37:36]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [39.00]
> Performance Bias [CB15]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3333MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> NB Frequency [6300]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
> CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
> - CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.20000]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.02500]
> DRAM Voltage [1.39500]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [2]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
> DRAM REF Cycle Time [Auto]
> TrdrdBan [Auto]
> TrdrdSdSc [Auto]
> TrdrdSdDc [Auto]
> TrdrdSdScL [Auto]
> TwrwrSdScL [Auto]
> TrwtWB [Auto]
> TrwtTO [Auto]
> data drive strength [Auto]
> DQS drive strength [test]
> processor on-die termination [Auto]
> CKE setup time [Auto]
> CKE fine delay [Auto]
> CS/ODT setup time [Auto]
> CS/ODT fine delay [Auto]
> address/command setup time [Auto]
> address/command fine delay [Auto]
> Trc [42]
> TrrdS [4]
> TrrdL [6]
> Tfaw [16]
> TwtrS [4]
> TwtrL [12]
> Twr [10]
> Trcpage [Auto]
> TrdrdScl [2]
> TwrwrScl [2]
> Trfc [312]
> Trfc2 [192]
> Trfc4 [132]
> Tcwl [14]
> Trtp [6]
> Trdwr [6]
> Twrrd [3]
> TwrwrSc [1]
> TwrwrSd [7]
> TwrwrDd [7]
> TrdrdSc [1]
> TrdrdSd [5]
> TrdrdDd [5]
> Tcke [1]
> ProcODT [68.6 ohm]
> Cmd2T [2T]
> Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [RZQ/7]
> RttWr [RZQ/3]
> RttPark [RZQ/1]
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [0.90000]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [0.90000]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Auto]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CLDO VDDP voltage [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
> CPU Current Capability [130%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> CPU Voltage Frequency [300]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
> Manual Adjustment [Ultra Fast]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [120%]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
> Manual Adjustment [Ultra Fast]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.39000]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Auto]
> PSTATE Adjustment [PState 0]
> PPC Adjustment [PState 0]
> NX Mode [Disabled]
> SVM Mode [Disabled]
> CPB Mode [Enabled]
> C6 Mode [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 0 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 1 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 2 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 3 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 4 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 5 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 6 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 7 Enable [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Disabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Disabled]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [GEN 3]
> SB Link Mode [GEN 3]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> When system is in working state [Off]
> In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [Off]
> Intel LAN Controller [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [WDC WD30EFRX-68EUZN0]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> VerbatimSTORE N GO 1.00 [Auto]
> Generic-SD/MMC/MS/MSPRO 1.00 [Auto]
> USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Auto]
> USB3_6 [Auto]
> USB3_7 [Auto]
> USB3_8 [Auto]
> USB3_9 [Auto]
> USB3_10 [Auto]
> USB2_11 [Auto]
> USB2_12 [Auto]
> USB2_13 [Auto]
> USB2_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> USB_16 [Auto]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [Ignore]
> CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
> W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Auto]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 4 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 5 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> HPET In SB [Disabled]
> MsiDis in HPET [Disabled]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
> POST Report [1 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [1]
> Profile Name []
> Save to Profile [1]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]
> 
> 
> 
> DUAL RANK 3333 Extreme
> procODT 68.6
> RTT RZQ/7 RZQ/3 / RZQ/1
> 
> Test program - TM5 0.9a 20 min
> 
> Results:
> 
> DQS 48 - 384 errors
> DQS 53 - 14 errors
> DQS Auto - 14 errors
> DQS 60 - 5 errors
> DQS 68 - 129 errors
> 
> Conclusions:
> 
> The base value is not universal when the memory is overclocked. Increased frequency requires more resistance.
> This situation is observed on the memory with dual rank.
> I think the same situation itself will be on the single-rank. It is necessary to check.
> 
> + i tested RTT_NOM (settings are identical)
> 
> RTT_NOM Disable - 20 sec first error
> RZQ/7 - 11min
> RZQ/6 - 8 min 13 sec
> RZQ/5 - 2 min 38 sec
> RZQ/4 - 1 min
> RZQ/3 - 5 min 33 sec
> RZQ/2 - 20 sec + cold boot
> RZQ/1 - 5 min 30 sec
> 
> Conclusions:
> 
> RTT_NOM not a free parameter.


This is part 1. This regarding your tests, I will keep it short.

Looking at your tests shows that your method is wrong, this is why:

1. Your system is not stable at any given setting as your results above shows, which means that your system is not stable to begin with.

2. You claim DQS driver has an effect on results, yet your system did not get stable at any given setting.

3. Free parameter means: the user should chose the value that suites his/her system, means there is no specific rule for this setting.

4. You must test on a fully stable system with rock solid settings, that is so when you can see the effect of the setting that you claim has an effect, by only and only changing that setting. Means if changing the value of DQS driver will make a stable system unstable, then you have proved that it does have an effect.

5. You need to prove that DQS driver settings is available for the user in original BIOS *running Ryzen* by other motherboard manufacturer before accusing ASUS of deceiving you. 

*Conclusion:*

The tests provided by you (if we can call the results above a test) shows no sign of impact of DQS driver on system stability, simply because the testing method is flawed, where the right method should show that *at least one DQS driver value makes the system stable*, which is not the case.


----------



## LicSqualo

*Good to read!*

@Ramad,
You are the person who provides true scientific answers, here in this forum. Can I say that you are fundamental? 
Thank you very much to share your knowledge and rigour in testing and verifying the statements that are made in this forum. 
Surely your attitude and interventions allow growth and knowledge, many should follow your example. As you have amply demonstrated in your posts.
I really like it. I hope to read you often.
Lic


----------



## Ramad

*An answer to 1usmus, part 2*



1usmus said:


> @*Ramad*
> you are very closely monitor my words, it's nice, but it's worth paying attention to the correctness of the translation
> 
> all who helped me I pointed out in the threads of modding (mb you are not paying attention) + your name is indicated in the calculator
> 
> my search does not find anything that was before the site was updated
> 
> You do not want to check yourself? why? For you this complexity does not represent
> If I'm wrong you will provide proof of my lies.
> 
> or you suggest I make a video?


You have the habit of passing others work as your own, your thanks and credit should be present in the very same thread you create not here in a post that will be forgotten as time passes. 

*A copy-paste routine:*

This is a post that you have posted in your calculator thread: *Link*

Here are screenshots of the post itself:



Spoiler























When a post starts by, and I'm quoting you: "I will not bother you with complex terms and will try to explain simply"
Then the reader expect that what follows is written by the poster, since there are no quoting marks ("") or links to sources. But how do you like a "copy-paste" routine?

When I read the post I figured that I have read that before, and, luckily (not so lucky for you), I found out that I did bookmark the sources of webpages. Anyone in doubt are welcome to compare the text in the post with the text on those webpages:

*EDN Network: Eye Diagram Basics: Reading and applying eye diagrams*


Spoiler
























*Rambus: Output Driver Calibration*


Spoiler















Of course, you didn't expect anyone to know the source of the text, but I knew and did ask you with full respect to post the source for the provided information, because the reader will understand that you did write the information, which you didn't, and so you agreed to do so. The question is, would you have done so if I did not post asking you to do it? I don't think you would. 

You words were: *"I will not bother you with complex terms and will try to explain simply"* I'm sure you didn't bother "a lot".



Spoiler















You see, you have no credibility for me and every thing you post is questionable, because I don't trust what you post. The only reason I replay to your posts is because your posts can be misleading and make members chase fairy tales about "NB frequency" and now "DQS driver", who knows what the next will be, I'm sure you will find someone to insult the use his work or instructions, as you did with me or with voodoo-jungle (the author of Thaiphoon Burner).

My advice to you is to be respectful, ask if you don't know, and post a reliable conclusion only after testing correctly. Nobody knows everything.

By the way, take all the time you need to find one of my posts where I did not post source for information that I have posted, such as website, member or my own testings, and find any post in which I have used a members work without crediting that member for his/her work.

Good luck.


----------



## 1usmus

*DQS 48 om vs 60 om quick test on Ryzen (Part 1 + 2)* sony have limit for file 1.97gb 










12 min quick test, the difference in the number of errors is double

@Ramad
at the bottom of the article resources are hidden in the spoiler

*The unstable system is the best indicator for checking controversial parameters.The results are always repeated in HCI and TM5. Do not mislead people*

you no one interfered with being the first, but you chose not to do anything, and now I see only the envy and the search for dirt

p.s. if you do not like something I advise you just ignore it

p.p.s you wrote 4 messages, spent a lot of time to find dirt on me. why do you turn the topic into a trash? I can also recall your experiments and advice to people.

p.p.s I advise you to hide the offtop in the spoiler, you are wrong and no one is interested in it except you


----------



## boostedabarth

Going to side with 1usmus on this one. He simply put together information in a context where people on here can understand it and how it relates to the problems/issues/tweaking we are having and doing. I don't see anything wrong with anything he posted whatsoever.

Sounds like someone is butthurt.


----------



## morecs

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn son.

@Ramad teaching some respect.

lovin' the thread.
@1usmus, you really have to learn how to have a civilized conversation before hurling acusations around.
for someone accusing people of attention whoring, you're pretty guilty of this yourself, gotta love the spotlight right?

just sayin'.


----------



## Ramad

1usmus said:


> @*Ramad*
> at the bottom of the article resources are hidden in the spoiler
> 
> *The unstable system is the best indicator for checking controversial parameters.The results are always repeated in HCI and TM5. Do not mislead people*
> 
> you no one interfered with being the first, but you chose not to do anything, and now I see only the envy and the search for dirt
> 
> p.s. if you do not like something I advise you just ignore it
> 
> p.p.s you wrote 4 messages, spent a lot of time to find dirt on me. why do you turn the topic into a trash? I can also recall your experiments and advice to people.
> 
> p.p.s I advise you to hide the offtop in the spoiler, you are wrong and no one is interested in it except you


- You added a spoiler with sources after I asked you to provide links. Don't mistake the reader to be a fool, if you don't use quotes then the information belongs to you which is not the case.

- You have a lot of dirt, not my fault, and it's not my fault that you want to appear to know every thing. 

- Your system is not stable, and any test you do on an unstable system is invalid, means the results can't be trusted. Credibility of the test = 0 

- You need to prove that the setting "DQS driver" is only hidden on ASUS motherboards.

- You sure showed that the settings that you have posted claiming to be stable have never been stable, the prove is that your system can't get stable at any DQS or RTT value, but it's sure good at producing errors, I will give you that.

Have a nice evening. 

p.s. Don't hide behind "translators", words such as "lie" and "deceive" should be known to you by now, and you should know that you must not use them so carelessly. 
p.p.s. This conversation with you ends now. I will not replay and will ignore any post by you in this regard, because this will be like spamming the thread and will not take part of it. Good luck.


----------



## MishelLngelo

There goes another nice thread !! How to unsubscribe ??


----------



## HeroofTime

Friendly comment passing through. 

Is it worth upgrading from BIOS v1701 to BIOS v6001? Thanks.


----------



## Orgios

HeroofTime said:


> Friendly comment passing through.
> 
> Is it worth upgrading from BIOS v1701 to BIOS v6001? Thanks.


I did and am really happy with it so far!


----------



## Amir007

HeroofTime said:


> Friendly comment passing through.
> 
> Is it worth upgrading from BIOS v1701 to BIOS v6001? Thanks.


100% Yes. For me at least. I know many others would tell you the same in this thread. Aren't you sick enough of the cold boot issue already? 

Just do it.


----------



## Amir007

finalheaven said:


> 4050 = A2
> 4100 = A4


u d man!
ty kind sir!


----------



## usoldier

Amir007 said:


> 100% Yes. For me at least. I know many others would tell you the same in this thread. Aren't you sick enough of the cold boot issue already?
> 
> Just do it.


How about from 3502 any diference worth it ?


----------



## 1usmus

*Guys, please do not take offense at me, I learn English and I can not always use the right words. I was deceived and I published that message so people could check the correctness of the statement. Sorry for the inconvenience.I corrected my message *




Ramad said:


> - You added a spoiler with sources after I asked you to provide links. Don't mistake the reader to be a fool, if you don't use quotes then the information belongs to you which is not the case.
> 
> - You have a lot of dirt, not my fault, and it's not my fault that you want to appear to know every thing.
> 
> - Your system is not stable, and any test you do on an unstable system is invalid, means the results can't be trusted. Credibility of the test = 0
> 
> - You need to prove that the setting "DQS driver" is only hidden on ASUS motherboards.
> 
> - You sure showed that the settings that you have posted claiming to be stable have never been stable, the prove is that your system can't get stable at any DQS or RTT value, but it's sure good at producing errors, I will give you that.
> 
> Have a nice evening.
> 
> p.s. Don't hide behind "translators", words such as "lie" and "deceive" should be known to you by now, and you should know that you must not use them so carelessly.
> p.p.s. This conversation with you ends now. I will not replay and will ignore any post by you in this regard, because this will be like spamming the thread and will not take part of it. Good luck.


0) *I do not in any way accuse Asus. I am grateful to them for this bios and mb. I provided information that can help people. And my message carries only one meaning - I was deceived.*

1) Line resistance will always affect stability. The length of the line affects the stability. The ratio of current to resistance will have an effect on stability. DQS allows to adjust the signal level for the Strobe-Ready signal data of the memory bus. To increase the speed of debugging errors use an approximation from the base value and the maximum. There is the notion of "frequency of error", it is very appropriate here (I will tell you a secret, this method is used by programmers when debugging large projects). It is the unstable system that makes it possible to determine the effect of the parameter under study.

You in your tests use the frequency of 3200, I disappoint you, this frequency can not be spoiled. Your tests do not carry any information, the frequency of 3200 has a huge margin of safety. Any bad settings will work. That's why I do not use 3200. Never.

2) For the last day I spent 5 hours to help people. *You've spent 0 hours.* This is the 5th message from you which is deprived of any useful information. I see only your grievances, everything you write about 5 posts corrected last year. Now I understand perfectly why you will never use a modified version. Being wrong is not for you.

_________________________________________________________


----------



## SaLSouL

@elmor Spread some love in this thread (it needs it) give me 6001 BIOS for CHvi Extreme to play with this weekend. pretty please !


----------



## Amir007

usoldier said:


> How about from 3502 any diference worth it ?


I was on 3502 for only a week before flashing to 6001. I just didn't get a chance to put in any effort to play with it as I do now with 6001. Probably not much difference between the two IMO - could be wrong though!!! (don't quote me on that) 

My only beef since 1701 is that sleep bug is still around but besides that, the OC capability is way better since 1701. I can finally run my 1800x @4GHz 100% stable at only 1.37v. Before it would error out in prime95 within 10min. Now i can run it for hours and hours. Something was def. changed the way voltage is being distributed through the mobo. Pretty amazing. 

Later today, i'll be testing up to 4.1Ghz


----------



## elmor

SaLSouL said:


> @elmor Spread some love in this thread (it needs it) give me 6001 BIOS for CHvi Extreme to play with this weekend. pretty please !


Sorry seems it will take a while ...


----------



## SaLSouL

elmor said:


> Sorry seems it will take a while ...


thanks anyway


----------



## DaOptika

I need your help: I have trouble with my PCH temperature (chipset).
It's reaching temperatures up to 90°C during gaming, idle temperature is around 65°C.

I've optimized my case cooling (now 6x 140mm), moved the GPU to the second slot (8x), but the chipset is still getting that hot.
(I've also removed the transparent foil on the cooler )

Is there any voltage I can lower in order to get this temperature down? Or anything else I can optimize in BIOS?


----------



## ZeNch

DaOptika said:


> I need your help: I have trouble with my PCH temperature (chipset).
> It's reaching temperatures up to 90°C during gaming, idle temperature is around 65°C.
> 
> I've optimized my case cooling (now 6x 140mm), moved the GPU to the second slot (8x), but the chipset is still getting that hot.
> (I've also removed the transparent foil on the cooler )
> 
> Is there any voltage I can lower in order to get this temperature down? Or anything else I can optimize in BIOS?



You can use a 80mm fan to give airflow direct to PCH.

You can change thermal pad of PCH with more thickness.

You can change to other dissipator.

In the x370 prime pro some users try alternatives to low temps of PCH.


----------



## Neoony

DaOptika said:


> I need your help: I have trouble with my PCH temperature (chipset).
> It's reaching temperatures up to 90°C during gaming, idle temperature is around 65°C.
> 
> I've optimized my case cooling (now 6x 140mm), moved the GPU to the second slot (8x), but the chipset is still getting that hot.
> (I've also removed the transparent foil on the cooler )
> 
> Is there any voltage I can lower in order to get this temperature down? Or anything else I can optimize in BIOS?


Wow
65C Chipset is like my lifetime max on load on this board, with the plastic foil...and around 58-60C max on load without the plastic foil

I would be definitely really worried.

Unless you run some really strange settings, seems like there must be something else really wrong, which I dont think you can fix with settings.


----------



## Targonis

DaOptika said:


> I need your help: I have trouble with my PCH temperature (chipset).
> It's reaching temperatures up to 90°C during gaming, idle temperature is around 65°C.
> 
> I've optimized my case cooling (now 6x 140mm), moved the GPU to the second slot (8x), but the chipset is still getting that hot.
> (I've also removed the transparent foil on the cooler )
> 
> Is there any voltage I can lower in order to get this temperature down? Or anything else I can optimize in BIOS?


I would check out your airflow in that case, and make sure you get some airflow to get that heat away from the chip. Normally, you would have an air intake through the front, and then exhaust through the back.


----------



## Johan45

DaOptika said:


> I need your help: I have trouble with my PCH temperature (chipset).
> It's reaching temperatures up to 90°C during gaming, idle temperature is around 65°C.
> 
> I've optimized my case cooling (now 6x 140mm), moved the GPU to the second slot (8x), but the chipset is still getting that hot.
> (I've also removed the transparent foil on the cooler )
> 
> Is there any voltage I can lower in order to get this temperature down? Or anything else I can optimize in BIOS?


Are you using software to check that temp and sure you sure it's accurate? What kind of case/airflow do you have just because there are six fans doesn't mean it's working well? Is there an M.2 drive there?


----------



## DaOptika

ZeNch said:


> In the x370 prime pro some users try alternatives to low temps of PCH.


Do you have a link for me?

I have two fans in the front, one in the back.
In addition to that I added one in the bottom, and two in the top of the case to get the temperature down. Helped a little bit, but not enough.

Case is a Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 Rev. B

The chipset cooler is very hot when touching it, so it should have a good connection to the chip.
PCH temperature is read out over BIOS, Aida64 and HWinfo (all the same).

...and no M.2 drive


----------



## ZeNch

DaOptika said:


> Do you have a link for me?
> 
> I have two fans in the front, one in the back.
> In addition to that I added one in the bottom, and two in the top of the case to get the temperature down. Helped a little bit, but not enough.
> 
> Case is a Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 Rev. B
> 
> The chipset cooler is very hot when touching it, so it should have a good connection to the chip.
> PCH temperature is read out over BIOS, Aida64 and HWinfo (all the same).
> 
> ...and no M.2 drive


the info is in the comments =c
BUT
here are the compilation (germany): https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f219/asus-prime-x370-pro-am4-1156996.html#8.1 


Equally... 90 is very very high... i think you need to try other ways.

What bios do you use? if you set all in auto or all in manual (with default voltages) have the same problem?


what temp have your GPU? (in game)


----------



## mtrai

@elmor Do y'all have the 6001 for the C6H WIFI version or still working on it as well?


----------



## loganj

@elmor
i remember you said that you guys are working on a biot which will have hpet option among other things.
you still working on this or you gave up on it?


----------



## Johan45

DaOptika said:


> Do you have a link for me?
> 
> I have two fans in the front, one in the back.
> In addition to that I added one in the bottom, and two in the top of the case to get the temperature down. Helped a little bit, but not enough.
> 
> Case is a Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 Rev. B
> 
> The chipset cooler is very hot when touching it, so it should have a good connection to the chip.
> PCH temperature is read out over BIOS, Aida64 and HWinfo (all the same).
> 
> ...and no M.2 drive


I would try opening that case up a bit. Silence comes at a cost.


----------



## hurricane28

Agreed with Johan. At a certain degree you suffer from cooling if you want to be silent. Those 2 things don't mix that well in general. 

Mine gets around 40 c idle and 50 c when gaming. Seems a bit hot to me too but some say its normal. Its nowhere near 90c tho.


----------



## chispy

Guys what's the consensus of this latest Bios 6001 ? I'm still rocking Bios 3501  , should i update or is there something new incoming soon ? Right now i'm at 4005Mhz cpu at 1.39v and Ram at 3480Mhz Cas 14 at 1.40v.


----------



## Zendal

Johan45 said:


> I would try opening that case up a bit. Silence comes at a cost.


Unless you buy a bunch of Noctuas


----------



## LightningManGTS

Johan45 said:


> I would try opening that case up a bit. Silence comes at a cost.
> 
> 
> Zendal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you buy a bunch of Noctuas
Click to expand...

Everything comes at a cost. in the case of noctua its at the price of performance and silence.


chispy said:


> Guys what's the consensus of this latest Bios 6001 ? I'm still rocking Bios 3501  , should i update or is there something new incoming soon ? Right now i'm at 4005Mhz cpu at 1.39v and Ram at 3480Mhz Cas 14 at 1.40v.


From what I can tell 6001 is a solid bios. I was able to set up my normal settings of 4.1ghzcpu 3344mhzCas14CR1memory at 1.45vCPU 1.075vSOC 1.375vMEM 1.8vPLL out the gate coming from 3501 which solved some hiccup issues I was having in certain applications.


----------



## boostedxfg2

Hey guys I was wondering if anyone has or does use AMD's Ryzen Master software for overclocking? Do you still do all your testing in the BIOS with that?


----------



## chispy

LightningManGTS said:


> Everything comes at a cost. in the case of noctua its at the price of performance and silence.
> 
> 
> From what I can tell 6001 is a solid bios. I was able to set up my normal settings of 4.1ghzcpu 3344mhzCas14CR1memory at 1.45vCPU 1.075vSOC 1.375vMEM 1.8vPLL out the gate coming from 3501 which solved some hiccup issues I was having in certain applications.


Thank you for the feedback i will update then and report in a few days.


----------



## voreo

All you guys pinging poor Elmor, let the man have his vacation XD


----------



## DaOptika

ZeNch said:


> the info is in the comments =c
> BUT
> here are the compilation (germany): https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f219/asus-prime-x370-pro-am4-1156996.html#8.1
> 
> 
> Equally... 90 is very very high... i think you need to try other ways.
> 
> What bios do you use? if you set all in auto or all in manual (with default voltages) have the same problem?
> 
> 
> what temp have your GPU? (in game)


GPU (1080ti with OC) has 75° max, CPU is at 70° max (prime small fft).

Thanks for the help, I ordered a new and bigger pad and an active 40mm cooler now.
It will be a massive pain though: the cooler is screwed from the back of the board X(


----------



## HeroofTime

@Orgios @Amir007

Thank you guys. I will update to the latest BIOS then.


----------



## Syldon

DaOptika said:


> I need your help: I have trouble with my PCH temperature (chipset).
> It's reaching temperatures up to 90°C during gaming, idle temperature is around 65°C.
> 
> I've optimized my case cooling (now 6x 140mm), moved the GPU to the second slot (8x), but the chipset is still getting that hot.
> (I've also removed the transparent foil on the cooler )
> 
> Is there any voltage I can lower in order to get this temperature down? Or anything else I can optimize in BIOS?


It is doubtful that this is your actual temp. If it is running that high, then it is not good for your hardware. 

There is an option that changes how the sensor displays the temp of the CPU called "MI skew". In later bios revisions this is disabled by default. If you have it enabled, then the recommended setting is 272. MI skew was added for chips with the x extension (1800x etc). It is meant to add +20c to the sensor read out. Most don't like the false read out, hence why most disable it asap.

On my system with MI skew disabled, I get idle temp at 25 with max running temp at 54. Since the idle temp is close to room temp, my guess is that it is near enough to be a good gauge for me, probably 3-4c out at most.

If you disable MI skew and still get those high temps, then check I would check your CPU for plastic protection strips, and then add new paste. 



.


----------



## finalheaven

DaOptika said:


> I need your help: I have trouble with my PCH temperature (chipset).
> It's reaching temperatures up to 90°C during gaming, idle temperature is around 65°C.
> 
> I've optimized my case cooling (now 6x 140mm), moved the GPU to the second slot (8x), but the chipset is still getting that hot.
> (I've also removed the transparent foil on the cooler )
> 
> Is there any voltage I can lower in order to get this temperature down? Or anything else I can optimize in BIOS?


If i recall correctly, [email protected] has stated that 65-70'C for PCH is normal. 90'C might be a little high though...


----------



## usoldier

Is it just me or Search doesnt work ?


----------



## mito1172

usoldier said:


> Is it just me or Search doesnt work ?


yes search does not work


----------



## DaOptika

Syldon said:


> It is doubtful that this is your actual temp. If it is running that high, then it is not good for your hardware.
> 
> There is an option that changes how the sensor displays the temp of the CPU called "MI skew". In later bios revisions this is disabled by default. If you have it enabled, then the recommended setting is 272. MI skew was added for chips with the x extension (1800x etc). It is meant to add +20c to the sensor read out. Most don't like the false read out, hence why most disable it asap.
> 
> On my system with MI skew disabled, I get idle temp at 25 with max running temp at 54. Since the idle temp is close to room temp, my guess is that it is near enough to be a good gauge for me, probably 3-4c out at most.
> 
> If you disable MI skew and still get those high temps, then check I would check your CPU for plastic protection strips, and then add new paste. Guide to adding paste.


My CPU temperatures are perfectly fine, it's just the PCH that's bugging me. Sens mi skew is disabled, but it's anyway just changing cpu temperature read out behavior, PCH doesn't change with it.

Maybe I just have monday motherboard with a bad thermal pad, I hope the better and bigger thermal pad will help.


----------



## harrysun




----------



## Syldon

DaOptika said:


> My CPU temperatures are perfectly fine, it's just the PCH that's bugging me. Sens mi skew is disabled, but it's anyway just changing cpu temperature read out behavior, PCH doesn't change with it.
> 
> Maybe I just have monday motherboard with a bad thermal pad, I hope the better and bigger thermal pad will help.


Sorry I misunderstood which sensor you were reading from. Have you checked the actual temp with a laser thermometer. It is the one under the heat shield near the sata ports, I'm guessing.

I have SLI running and it is coming back as 50c for me. I could only find one post on it. Some one says it is safe up to 100c, but he posted nothing to back that up. It seems fairly common to be around the 50-60C mark.


----------



## angelgrin

hi guys, for some reason i cant search.
where can i find the modified bios? and what advantages does it have? TIA


----------



## SexySale

angelgrin said:


> hi guys, for some reason i cant search.
> where can i find the modified bios? and what advantages does it have? TIA


http://www.overclock.net/showthread.php?t=1640394


----------



## WarpenN1

When I got back home and house was just 11c, overclocking was hell lot of easier as motherboard was like 18c under stress and vrm's somewhere around 50c or less and CPU at 70c 1.4vllc5. 

Stability lasted like for 1.3-2hrs before BSoD though I don't know if it was caused because Ive forgotten to turn VDDSoC down from 1.1v to 1.025v. But I tried to turn that down after bsod and prime95 crashed quite fast I don't know if PC components have had time to warm up enough but yeah.

Now as I try those same settings, prime freezes like in 10-20minutes....


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

cant wait for Zen+ sick of this crappy 1700 3.9ghz @ 1.43volts. *throws up*


----------



## Kildar

I'm doing 1.352 @3.9 and I have one of the first chips shipped...


----------



## The Stilt

1usmus said:


> I remember that *Elmor* wrote "DQS drive strength only works on the Bristol". *It's a untruth.*
> Today I tested 3 options 48,53 and 60 om DQS Drive strength on my system
> 
> current settings:
> frequency 3333
> procODT 68.6
> RTT 7 1 3
> 
> result 20min test TM5 0.9a:
> 48 om - 385 errors
> 53 om - 14 errors
> 60 om - 5 errors
> 68.6 om - coming soon
> 80 om - coming soon
> 
> everyone can check it out for themselves, this requires a modified BIOS
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1lzKUkT9DaXoKU6o03wGTEhIv3GIfDNWj
> 
> *UPD: corrected incorrect translation*


Mate, I'm sorry that you're upset but...

Elmor was right, obviously.
He has access to all of the documents, while most people (including you) don't.
There is no point in arguing with someone who has all the facts available.

DQS drive strength control naturally exist on Ryzen (no PHY comes without it), however AGESA doesn't provide any external control for it at least for now.
Similarily there are several other memory related timings and parameters which cannot be currently adjusted (e.g. tREF, PHY reference voltages etc.).
Likewise it is currently even impossible to read (e.g. with RTC) all of the available settings due to the extreme levels of security implemented on Ryzen CPUs and APUs.
Let alone changing any of the timing in flight.

Because of the bioses support CPUs and APUs of completely different µarchitecture (e.g. 15h Bristol Ridge and 17h Summit Ridge), there are several settings and parameters which are only applicable on the other.
Whenever they're hidden or visible depend on the installed CPU / APU.

The point being: You cannot change settings or parameters which are not supported by the hardware itself, by modding the bios and revealing hidden options. THERE IS stuff which is usually hidden and which you can control by revealing the options for it, but in this case they're are either software related settings controlled by ODMs own bios code or common options such as e.g. Promontory settings. For example Gigabyte AM4 bioses are based on the same layout as their X299 bioses. Because of that there are hidden memory timing controls for "Channel C Memory Sub Timings" & "Channel D Memory Sub Timings" aside of the controls for the two memory channels (A & B) supported by AM4 platform. Would revealing the menus suddenly enable quad channel memory on Ryzen? Hopefully you get my point now.


----------



## chakku

Really hoping lower power is the only 'appealing' improvement of the X470 Crosshair VII and memory compatibility is based on the CPU itself with AGESA updates to existing boards, swapping out a motherboard is much more of a pain than just a CPU with a custom loop..


----------



## sbrigo

hello folks,
I got a CH6 extreme

Bios 3502, but I have some problems...

RAM counting is uncorrect I have 2 sticks 8gb, BIOS can read only 8gb, why?

temp mobo is reading 127C (I know it is impossible)

in Win 10 Pro all details with cpuz look like ok


----------



## MishelLngelo

RAM counting is uncorrect where ? In System properties and/or Memory management windows are often wrong.


----------



## sbrigo

MishelLngelo said:


> RAM counting is uncorrect where ? In System properties and/or Memory management windows are often wrong.


In the BIOS
and in POST video

in windows all is ok... maybe


----------



## 1usmus

The Stilt said:


> Mate, I'm sorry that you're upset but...
> 
> Elmor was right, obviously.
> He has access to all of the documents, while most people (including you) don't.
> There is no point in arguing with someone who has all the facts available.
> 
> DQS drive strength control naturally exist on Ryzen (no PHY comes without it), however AGESA doesn't provide any external control for it at least for now.
> Similarily there are several other memory related timings and parameters which cannot be currently adjusted (e.g. tREF, PHY reference voltages etc.).
> Likewise it is currently even impossible to read (e.g. with RTC) all of the available settings due to the extreme levels of security implemented on Ryzen CPUs and APUs.
> Let alone changing any of the timing in flight.
> 
> Because of the bioses support CPUs and APUs of completely different µarchitecture (e.g. 15h Bristol Ridge and 17h Summit Ridge), there are several settings and parameters which are only applicable on the other.
> Whenever they're hidden or visible depend on the installed CPU / APU.
> 
> The point being: You cannot change settings or parameters which are not supported by the hardware itself, by modding the bios and revealing hidden options. THERE IS stuff which is usually hidden and which you can control by revealing the options for it, but in this case they're are either software related settings controlled by ODMs own bios code or common options such as e.g. Promontory settings. For example Gigabyte AM4 bioses are based on the same layout as their X299 bioses. Because of that there are hidden memory timing controls for "Channel C Memory Sub Timings" & "Channel D Memory Sub Timings" aside of the controls for the two memory channels (A & B) supported by AM4 platform. Would revealing the menus suddenly enable quad channel memory on Ryzen? Hopefully you get my point now.


A representative of the company may have its secrets, perhaps the company's policy does not allow the disclosure of information.

Perhaps , before the release of 6001 everything was exactly as you write (I honestly do not check this parameter before), on the site overclockers.ru I have enough people who have found the influence of this setting on stability and overclocking the system. At the moment these people are preparing proofs + i published a video.
just want to note that my DR3333 is not stable with DQS auto(53), they are stable with DQS 60

This option allowed to increase the maximum frequency to 3533 without loss of stability (my post http://www.overclock.net/forum/26827657-post1231.html)

*Drive data strength* working too. I'm testing this option now  

+

as you recently told me that XFR 2.0 is not designed for the current generation of the processor. On AGESA 1.0.0.0а this option became available to all *Asrock* owners without modifications. 










its realy strange 
________________________________________________________________________________________

You yourself perfectly understand that trusting words is not always appropriate. I hope you can check whether DQS is working. 

________________________________________________________________________________________

on this forum, no one wants to check anything ... why? :helpingha

p.s. tREF it is possible to unlock


----------



## BUFUMAN

1usmus said:


> We spent 12 hours to check if I'm lying?
> 
> 1) I spend an hour to make a video, or do you still check this parameter yourself?
> I'll record the video.
> 
> 2) the system loses stability at a certain temperature https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrVbyg4Vstg - all the same, all ignored
> 
> 3) the voltage at the DIMM slots is different - I heard in the excuse of the fable that something is wrong with me
> 
> and this is only 3 cases that I set as an example
> 
> *people, you are defending the office that is making money on you! I spent a year to help people, for free! and that's the result!*


Yep [emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Reous

1usmus said:


> on this forum, no one wants to check anything ... why? :helpingha


Hey 

i spend 2 hours today to test NB Freq and DQS. I can only speak for the Prime X370-Pro not for the CH6.
My result was that i was not able to see any different.

It doesnt care what DQS setting i choose. 26 Ohm or 60 Ohm. My Ram was always unstable. I got different amount of errors but it also changed with a simple reboot. Like with the same settings i got 5 errors the first time and after a reboot i got 40 errors after 20min HCI.
(Samsung b-Die, 3400C14)

Did you do something else to get it stable?


Same result with NB Frequency:
All runs with same settings. 
i only got different points if my Ram runs in the imc limit/unstable.

Sorry if it is off topic.


----------



## dorbot

sbrigo said:


> In the BIOS
> and in POST video
> 
> in windows all is ok... maybe


Check the ram in thaiphoon burner?

When this happened to me my sticks SPD tables were corrupted.


----------



## MrPhilo

Sorry for being off topic

Does anyone have G SKill TridentZ RGB 4266 CL19 spd dump file for me to restore please? It's file format has to be .spd, not .thp (Thaiphoon burner)

My 2 stick have error and I need the .spd to restore it!

Thanks


----------



## seniorfallrisk

Reous said:


> Hey
> 
> i spend 2 hours today to test NB Freq and DQS. I can only speak for the Prime X370-Pro not for the CH6.
> My result was that i was not able to see any different.
> 
> It doesnt care what DQS setting i choose. 26 Ohm or 60 Ohm. My Ram was always unstable. I got different amount of errors but it also changed with a simple reboot. Like with the same settings i got 5 errors the first time and after a reboot i got 40 errors after 20min HCI.
> (Samsung b-Die, 3400C14)
> 
> Did you do something else to get it stable?
> 
> 
> Same result with NB Frequency:
> All runs with same settings.
> i only got different points if my Ram runs in the imc limit/unstable.
> 
> Sorry if it is off topic.


Welp, looks like my C6H got bricked for absolutely no reason when I tried flashing a modded bios with mods that don't do anything.. RIP me. Now I'll be a month (atleast) away from being to use my C6H again. 

Either way, the flaming needs to stop. No one here has any reason to *lie* or *mislead* others here on purpose. Nobody is gaining or losing anything by doing so, but it sure does make @1usmus and everyone else involved look bad when somebody brings in the negativity and starts pointing fingers with strong words as those said.

Thanks @Reous for your 2c, hopefully that'll bury this..


----------



## The Stilt

seniorfallrisk said:


> Welp, looks like my C6H got bricked for absolutely no reason when I tried flashing a modded bios with mods that don't do anything.. RIP me. Now I'll be a month (atleast) away from being to use my C6H again.
> 
> Either way, the flaming needs to stop. No one here has any reason to *lie* or *mislead* others here on purpose. Nobody is gaining or losing anything by doing so, but it sure does make @1usmus and everyone else involved look bad when somebody brings in the negativity and starts pointing fingers with strong words as those said.
> 
> Thanks @Reous for your 2c, hopefully that'll bury this..


You can't really brick an C6H, unless you manage to kill the EC FW.
Just put the newest bios (renamed to C6H.CAP) into FAT32 formatted USB drive and use Flashback to update the bios.


----------



## matthew87

I think that's the problem, some people have also been playing around with updating their EC Firmware.


----------



## 1usmus

The Stilt said:


> You can't really brick an C6H, unless you manage to kill the EC FW.
> Just put the newest bios (renamed to C6H.CAP) into FAT32 formatted USB drive and use Flashback to update the bios.


Yep, this mb can not be killed. For the first half of the year, I turned it temporarily into a brick a dozen times and always worked a recovery. 




Reous said:


> Hey
> 
> i spend 2 hours today to test NB Freq and DQS. I can only speak for the Prime X370-Pro not for the CH6.
> My result was that i was not able to see any different.
> 
> It doesnt care what DQS setting i choose. 26 Ohm or 60 Ohm. My Ram was always unstable. I got different amount of errors but it also changed with a simple reboot. Like with the same settings i got 5 errors the first time and after a reboot i got 40 errors after 20min HCI.
> (Samsung b-Die, 3400C14)
> 
> Did you do something else to get it stable?
> 
> 
> Same result with NB Frequency:
> All runs with same settings.
> i only got different points if my Ram runs in the imc limit/unstable.
> 
> Sorry if it is off topic.


nothing else did, tested only one option

offtop


Spoiler



I have 11 owners of this board, in all cases the frequency of 3200 does not even stable . On any bios. I think even if this setting works it can not save the whole situation...
Do you have statistics?



________________________________________________________________________________________

*First testing DQS & Data drive strength on 3533CL14*










Data Drive strength / DQS Drive strength / procODT / NB

pic 1 - auto, auto, 53, nb freq 6300
pic 2 - auto, 48, 53, nb freq 6300
pic 3 - auto, 60, 53, nb freq 6300
pic 4 - auto, 60, 53, nb freq auto

once again, this is just the beginning of the tests 

these results provided by *Bigotus*


----------



## Amir007

seniorfallrisk said:


> Welp, looks like my C6H got bricked for absolutely no reason when I tried flashing a modded bios with mods that don't do anything.. RIP me. Now I'll be a month (atleast) away from being to use my C6H again.
> 
> Either way, the flaming needs to stop. No one here has any reason to *lie* or *mislead* others here on purpose. Nobody is gaining or losing anything by doing so, but it sure does make @1usmus and everyone else involved look bad when somebody brings in the negativity and starts pointing fingers with strong words as those said.
> 
> Thanks @Reous for your 2c, hopefully that'll bury this..


C6H can NOT be bricked by flashing any bios actually so your claim can come across as misleading 
Unless of course, you were doing something other or in addition updating the bios?


----------



## AmxdPt

I find it very amusing that Asus sends out bios updates (6001) and than 2 to 3 weeks later, marks them as beta...

I have been struggling (waiting forever) to get this issue fixed:
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...en-installing-driver-of-ESSENCE-STX-II/page14

the issue has been there since Ryzen Launch...

that thread is more than 7 months old...

I have shared mini dumps, a video clip and Asus still has no answers. 

if anyone has any knowledge on how o fix this, or at least to find out what's causing the issue please let me know.

For me it feels incredible to buy the best hardware available and have it fail on me...


----------



## ZeNch

AmxdPt said:


> I find it very amusing that Asus sends out bios updates (6001) and than 2 to 3 weeks later, marks them as beta...
> 
> I have been struggling (waiting forever) to get this issue fixed:
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...en-installing-driver-of-ESSENCE-STX-II/page14
> 
> the issue has been there since Ryzen Launch...
> 
> that thread is more than 7 months old...
> 
> I have shared mini dumps, a video clip and Asus still has no answers.
> 
> if anyone has any knowledge on how o fix this, or at least to find out what's causing the issue please let me know.
> 
> For me it feels incredible to buy the best hardware available and have it fail on me...



asus optimize audio chips with amplifiers and similars... but you can try to use driver of manufacturer (chip brand). do you know the chip model of your soundcard?


----------



## AmxdPt

ZeNch said:


> asus optimize audio chips with amplifiers and similars... but you can try to use driver of manufacturer (chip brand). do you know the chip model of your soundcard?


It is a Essence STX II, I have tried Unixonar's drivers and the issue is still there.

Don't know if there are any other driver I could test but at this point I don't believe it's a driver issue.


----------



## ZeNch

AmxdPt said:


> It is a Essence STX II, I have tried Unixonar's drivers and the issue is still there.
> 
> Don't know if there are any other driver I could test but at this point I don't believe it's a driver issue.


*AMD Ryzen™ Processors
2 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (x16 or dual x8)
AMD X370 chipset
1 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (max at x4 mode) *3
AMD X370 chipset
3 x PCIe 2.0 x1*


try with other PciE slot (x16 and x1)
some pcie lines is direct to cpu and others to chipset, try all.

i believe read in the forum same problem but i dont read a fix.

other option is install the asio drivers first http://www.asio4all.org/
install driver direct in device admin of windows (in the downloaded rar file SoftwareDriver folder)
install asus software only (if the setup allow this) (customapp folder allow open the .exe but i dont think if this work, for me not but i dont have the hardware)

i dont know if it work


----------



## BUFUMAN

ZeNch said:


> *AMD Ryzen Processors
> 2 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (x16 or dual x8)
> AMD X370 chipset
> 1 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (max at x4 mode) *3
> AMD X370 chipset
> 3 x PCIe 2.0 x1*
> 
> 
> try with other PciE slot (x16 and x1)
> some pcie lines is direct to cpu and others to chipset, try all.
> 
> i believe read in the forum same problem but i dont read a fix.
> 
> other option is install the asio drivers first http://www.asio4all.org/
> install driver direct in device admin of windows (in the downloaded rar file SoftwareDriver folder)
> install asus software only (if the setup allow this) (customapp folder allow open the .exe but i dont think if this work, for me not but i dont have the hardware)
> 
> i dont know if it work


Who knows which pcie slots direct to cpu and which to chipset?

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mito1172

6001 beta was funny after 3 weeks


----------



## VicViper

AmxdPt said:


> It is a Essence STX II, I have tried Unixonar's drivers and the issue is still there.
> 
> Don't know if there are any other driver I could test but at this point I don't believe it's a driver issue.


Have not had a sound card reboot in months. Then I rebuilt my pc this week and began having reboots with the relay switching sound, so I knew it was the sound card problem again. I disabled the onboard audio in bios, made sure it was seated properly in the PCIe slot, and made sure the molex connecter was secured firmly. Hasn't happened since. Fingers crossed.


----------



## AmxdPt

VicViper said:


> Have not had a sound card reboot in months. Then I rebuilt my pc this week and began having reboots with the relay switching sound, so I knew it was the sound card problem again. I disabled the onboard audio in bios, made sure it was seated properly in the PCIe slot, and made sure the molex connecter was secured firmly. Hasn't happened since. Fingers crossed.


I have it sitted properly...
I have tried every pci-e lane possible.
I have the onboard audio disabled in bios.
The molex is connected properly.

To be honest all of those would have been rookie mistakes...

I've been trying to fix this since Ryzen launch.

Asus was able to replicate the issue on their end but then went silent for 2 months now...

I've been waiting, but the lack of feedback is a bummer.

They say they're working on it, I just don't believe it anymore...

Thanks


----------



## hurricane28

mito1172 said:


> 6001 beta was funny after 3 weeks


Yeah, i saw that too. Wondering when they actually release a non beta BIOS as the most part is beta with this board...


----------



## VicViper

Does anyone happen to know where I can find a detailed breakdown of all the settings under "Extreme Tweaker\Tweaker's Paradise" menu?

Any information on these settings seem to be very scarce. For example, what is the "PLL Tune R1" and similar settings?


----------



## 1usmus

VTT DDR manual or auto ?

BIOS 6001
DRAM 1.385 , VTT DDR must be from 0.6905 to 0.6935

results:

*AUTO 0.6864*


Spoiler















*MANUAL 0.6930*


Spoiler















magic, not otherwise


----------



## boostedxfg2

VicViper said:


> Does anyone happen to know where I can find a detailed breakdown of all the settings under "Extreme Tweaker\Tweaker's Paradise" menu?
> 
> Any information on these settings seem to be very scarce. For example, what is the "PLL Tune R1" and similar settings?


Sorry I can't answer your question, but I couldn't help notice your username, and was curious if you know who VitViper is, the tuner. Or if it's just a very odd coincidence your name is so similar lol.


----------



## boostedxfg2

Also is everyone using windows high performance power mode? Or are you guys using AMD's new balanced mode. I was just reading about it and curious which is better.


----------



## VicViper

boostedxfg2 said:


> Sorry I can't answer your question, but I couldn't help notice your username, and was curious if you know who VitViper is, the tuner. Or if it's just a very odd coincidence your name is so similar lol.


No worries. No clue who VitViper is. Also, Vic Viper is a ship from a really old game called Gradius.


----------



## boostedxfg2

VicViper said:


> No worries. No clue who VitViper is. Also, Vic Viper is a ship from a really old game called Gradius.


Ah well now I know haha


----------



## Naeem

1 year after C6H is out basic features like APM settings not working in all new bioses


----------



## Kildar

I wonder how selecting different performance bias settings would affect mining?


----------



## azcrazy

Any had problems with keyboard and mice working in bios but in windows?

The bios updating button only blinks 2 times then goes to solid lighting, any ideas? can't even update bios from the 1002


----------



## Naeem

Kildar said:


> I wonder how selecting different performance bias settings would affect mining?



it does not unless you are minning on cpu , i keep mine on CB15 it downs L2 cache latency from 4ms to 3ms in AIDA64 Latency test


----------



## hurricane28

Naeem said:


> 1 year after C6H is out basic features like APM settings not working in all new bioses


What are you talking about chap? Its been working here just fine for over a year... 

You have to disable fast boot in Windows in order to use APM.


----------



## Naeem

hurricane28 said:


> What are you talking about chap? Its been working here just fine for over a year...
> 
> You have to disable fast boot in Windows in order to use APM.




i tried it with and without fast boot it does not work in bios 3101 3502 6001 last working bios is 1701 i tested it yesterday but 1701 is not stable with my ram


----------



## MishelLngelo

Kill hyberfill.sys too.


----------



## ciukacz

Naeem said:


> i tried it with and without fast boot it does not work in bios 3101 3502 6001 last working bios is 1701 i tested it yesterday but 1701 is not stable with my ram


what specifically isnt working for you?


----------



## gtbtk

You should keep in mind that those guys also said that Memory speed and memory Latency had no relevance in resolving the Ryzen gaming performance issues because it was all windows scheduler's fault. Interesting that now the most popular topic for posts here are all about memory timings.

I can understand how frustrated 1usmus must feel, giving the forum what he believes to be an exciting find that may be part of the solution to getting the members here better performance based on observations he has made from his own tests. Only to be rejected, not because the individual has any hands on experience but because of some need to follow the current Messiah. 

The forum members here at times reminds me of the Vow of silence/juniper berry scene in the movie "The Life of Brian". 

Funnily enough, new discoveries, by definition, don't have a link that can be referred to, It is NEW!

While Elmor and the Stilt may well be knowledgeable guys, they are both working with this stuff every day at a vendor after all, they should be knowledgable. This Ryzen stuff, including the developing bios revisions are all new, with unique quirks no-one has seen before. They are working this stuff out as they go, just the same as you are and they certainly don't know everything there is to know about Ryzen.

If someone posts something that is a new idea or from a a lateral thinking direction that is from a different direction to common wisdom but it claims to provide a benefit, do yourself a favor and test it out yourself. Only after doing that and seeing for yourself will you truely know if what he is saying is correct or not. It is not as though you cant roll back if it doesnt work out. Don't rely on pronouncements from the Messiah of the month while all screaming in unison "It's a miracle! It's a miracle!" 





Ramad said:


> 1. You have to provide the source for the claimed statement above, means a link to it is required.
> 
> 2. I have to believe them if they said DQS have no effect on Ryzen, because no motherboard BIOS has this setting enabled while using Ryzen, that's ASUS, MSI, Gigabyte, ASROCK and BIOSTAR, you have to prove this setting exist on any BIOS on any motherboard *running* Ryzen from any motherboard manufacturer, which you can't.
> 
> 3. You posted, not so long ago, claiming that ASUS/Elmor lied about AGESA version until I showed you how to read it correctly, because you didn't know how. *Link*, *Link*
> 
> 4. You posted, not so long ago, claiming that I have deceived our members when I wrote that BIOS can be flashed using EFI shell, until I showed you how to do it, and you were using the wrong tools, you didn't even know which commands to use: *Link* (read the following posts).
> 
> 5. Are you not modding BIOS using Lermite's guide (Link) and files provided by Reous (Link) ? How come I don't see any credit to Lermite for his guide or Reous for providing the files here? I'm asking because you are a "pro." and pro.'s do credit each other for their work.
> 
> 6. Can't you ask respectfully instead of accusing others for what you think are "lies" so you can get a straight answer, or is it some kind of a modern "technique" so you can get attention?
> 
> 7. Search works just fine.
> 
> 8. I'm not putting a BIOS modded by you on my motherboard.​


----------



## The Stilt

Kildar said:


> I wonder how selecting different performance bias settings would affect mining?


Enabling any of the performance bias options will increase Cryptonight mining performance by ~6%.


----------



## hurricane28

Naeem said:


> i tried it with and without fast boot it does not work in bios 3101 3502 6001 last working bios is 1701 i tested it yesterday but 1701 is not stable with my ram


Weird, it always worked for me so it must be at your end than.


----------



## Kildar

The Stilt said:


> Enabling any of the performance bias options will increase Cryptonight mining performance by ~6%.


Thank you.

I tried CB15 just to see before you replied and my CPU went from app 611 H/s to 681 H/s so that sounds about right. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Johan45

MrPhilo said:


> Sorry for being off topic
> 
> Does anyone have G SKill TridentZ RGB 4266 CL19 spd dump file for me to restore please? It's file format has to be .spd, not .thp (Thaiphoon burner)
> 
> My 2 stick have error and I need the .spd to restore it!
> 
> Thanks


I have this kit, what software are you using to pull the SPD? I'll send it to you in a day or so if you still need it.



gtbtk said:


> You should keep in mind that those guys also said that Memory speed and memory Latency had no relevance in resolving the Ryzen gaming performance issues because it was all windows scheduler's fault. Interesting that now the most popular topic for posts here are all about memory timings.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand how frustrated 1usmus must feel, giving the forum what he believes to be an exciting find that may be part of the solution to getting the members here better performance based on observations he has made from his own tests. Only to be rejected, not because the individual has any hands on experience but because of some need to follow the current Messiah.
> 
> The forum members here at times reminds me of the Vow of silence/juniper berry scene in the movie "The Life of Brian".
> 
> Funnily enough, new discoveries, by definition, don't have a link that can be referred to, It is NEW!
> 
> While Elmor and the Stilt may well be knowledgeable guys, they are both working with this stuff every day at a vendor after all, they should be knowledgable. This Ryzen stuff, including the developing bios revisions are all new, with unique quirks no-one has seen before. They are working this stuff out as they go, just the same as you are and they certainly don't know everything there is to know about Ryzen.
> 
> If someone posts something that is a new idea or from a a lateral thinking direction that is from a different direction to common wisdom but it claims to provide a benefit, do yourself a favor and test it out yourself. Only after doing that and seeing for yourself will you truely know if what he is saying is correct or not. It is not as though you cant roll back if it doesnt work out. Don't rely on pronouncements from the Messiah of the month while all screaming in unison "It's a miracle! It's a miracle!"


If I remember correctly it was about people not looking hard enough or trying hard enough to improve the latency which is inherently slow in Ryzen. No one said it didn't matter just that there was no magical setting in BIOS that was going to turn 65 ns into 42 ns


----------



## LicSqualo

*"Bad" Johan*



Johan45 said:


> ...there was no magical setting in BIOS that was going to turn 65 ns into 42 ns


So true, so bad.  you destroy my dreams tonight... why you wrote that???


----------



## Johan45

LicSqualo said:


> So true, so bad.  you destroy my dreams tonight... why you wrote that???


You can't change the architecture with a BIOS setting


----------



## boostedxfg2

Hey guys, I have a question about ProcODT. What exactly do the Ohms settings do, I'm not entirely sure what it means. I know its for terminating a signal but thats it. Also, AMD advises in between 40 and 60 Ohms, I guess the higher the Ohm the hotter the CPU gets?? Total noob here


----------



## Fright

elmor said:


> There's no internal version of 6001 for C6E or C6H WiFi, can't check why until Chinese New Year is over (middle of next week).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't trust the explanation of those codes. As you say, if you previously used to get 54/55, it's likely now replaced by 7A. Typically getting stuck there means that detecting the Promontory chipset, or an issue with other PCIe devices. In rare cases it might also be due to memory instability. Firstly I'd make sure if it's caused by a graphics card/m.2 drive or similar. If not, you can try switching between internal/external clock mode, or changing SOC, SB 1.05V or CLDO_VDDP voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's messing with a couple of hidden registers on the CPU. It might not be 100% stable on all systems, which is why we keep it as an opt-in feature.


 @elmor
CLDO_VDDP Voltage fixed the cold-boot issue, so I think the current value is safe. 900 mV (I think, since I'm getting the values from 1usmus' calculator) at the time being.
There is no M.2 drive attached and the graphics card is a RX480 gaming X by MSI. (latest graphics card bios)
SOC Voltage is 1.0325 when I'm going higher to e.g. 1.05 memory becomes unstable and I'm getting bluescreens.
External Clockmode I don't know BCLK is 100 MHz manually fixed, all I want is from a ~300 eur board, that it works flawlessly out of the box. : /


----------



## gtbtk

No, it was about you guys not looking at all at the frequency/latency/throughput of the Fabric at all because you were adamant it was the windows scheduler.

At the time, average memory latency was at about 85ms with really lucky people getting into the high 70s unless you used bclk and a lower divider but no-one could explain why and no-one appeared to be curious to find out why. For some reason members treated posting aida memory latency screen shots like having a tooth pulled, Screenshots of the memtweak timings were even even rarer and it was an absolute impossibility having anyone post both the timings and latency results for the same settings in the same post. 

I was trying to help you guys help yourselves, I only mentioned the Intel results to illustrate that there was potential to improve what you were getting at the time. While I was not trying to show up and embarass anyone, It became painfully obvious to me that at the time, the "experts" had absolutely no clue what was causing the problem and could not explain the reason why Ryzen behaved the way it did but they seem to feel saying "I don't know, lets find out" diminishes their position. 




Johan45 said:


> I have this kit, what software are you using to pull the SPD? I'll send it to you in a day or so if you still need it.
> 
> 
> 
> If I remember correctly it was about people not looking hard enough or trying hard enough to improve the latency which is inherently slow in Ryzen. No one said it didn't matter just that there was no magical setting in BIOS that was going to turn 65 ns into 42 ns


----------



## Ramad

gtbtk said:


> You should keep in mind that those guys also said that Memory speed and memory Latency had no relevance in resolving the Ryzen gaming performance issues because it was all windows scheduler's fault. Interesting that now the most popular topic for posts here are all about memory timings.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand how frustrated 1usmus must feel, giving the forum what he believes to be an exciting find that may be part of the solution to getting the members here better performance based on observations he has made from his own tests. Only to be rejected, not because the individual has any hands on experience but because of some need to follow the current Messiah.
> 
> The forum members here at times reminds me of the Vow of silence/juniper berry scene in the movie "The Life of Brian".
> 
> Funnily enough, new discoveries, by definition, don't have a link that can be referred to, It is NEW!
> 
> While Elmor and the Stilt may well be knowledgeable guys, they are both working with this stuff every day at a vendor after all, they should be knowledgable. This Ryzen stuff, including the developing bios revisions are all new, with unique quirks no-one has seen before. They are working this stuff out as they go, just the same as you are and they certainly don't know everything there is to know about Ryzen.
> 
> If someone posts something that is a new idea or from a a lateral thinking direction that is from a different direction to common wisdom but it claims to provide a benefit, do yourself a favor and test it out yourself. Only after doing that and seeing for yourself will you truely know if what he is saying is correct or not. It is not as though you cant roll back if it doesnt work out. Don't rely on pronouncements from the Messiah of the month while all screaming in unison "It's a miracle! It's a miracle!"


I don't know why some members think that I'm defending ASUS, because I'm not. I have had my own critic of ASUS which can be found on this thread, as of why Crashfree does not work, and why Easyflash does not overwrite the whole BIOS ROM when updating the BIOS (Flash 3501 then flash 3502 and see the progress bar jump areas of the ROM without updating those areas, I understand that the argument can be that those areas are identical, but this does not happen while updating through EFI Shell), BIOSTAR does it right, why can't ASUS do the same? And what about disabling tCKE (value = 0) on 9845/9843 which was the very first BIOS versions with enabled timing tables, I mean what good comes out of disabling the timing that is responsible for syncing other timings? I think I had my share of criticizing ASUS' work on this motherboard.

I don't think you got the whole picture about my post, you need to read a page or 2 pages back for my post that you quoted here. The test was flawed with no data to support the results, because the system is not stable at any setting. Beside that, there is a new trend of testing for 7-15 min. then use the results as a proof of stable or unstable system. Is 15 min. enough to heat up the components in the system so the weak link reveals itself? The same member claims that the RAM fails if it reaches a certain temperature (50C or so, can't remember), when a stable RAM can operate flawlessly up to 95C (read any DDR4 datasheet, this is not to the manufacturer but a requirement set by JEDEC). I leave the answer to the reader.

The lack of high memory operating frequencies on ZEN makes members want to compensate the higher frequencies they can't achieve with lower RAM latencies, that does not mean that Intel users are not trying the same. I have always tuned my RAM o run lower latency, if possible, there is nothing to lose here. 



boostedxfg2 said:


> Hey guys, I have a question about ProcODT. What exactly do the Ohms settings do, I'm not entirely sure what it means. I know its for terminating a signal but thats it. Also, AMD advises in between 40 and 60 Ohms, I guess the higher the Ohm the hotter the CPU gets?? Total noob here


It's like a security/safety valve on a boiler that gets rid of the excessive steam. Trapped charges (after completing an operation) needs an exit way, this is how those charges gets out of the system so they don't effect the results of next operation. It does have a big effect on system stability. More about it here (at 6:30s): [ame="https://youtu.be/vZgpHTaQ10k?t=6m30s"]*Link*[/ame]

I would say lower is better and I do believe better CPUs are more stable with lower PROC_ODT values. Hallock says 40 - 60 ohms because they have tested with better CPUs such as Epyc and Threadripper too, which are better (prime) silicon than Ryzen.


----------



## The Sandman

I just noticed... Reps are back (sort of at least) 
Nice find/post (2nd portion from above) Thank you!


----------



## Syldon

Does anyone have a brief summary of tCKE and what it controls. Or how it is supposed to affect timings.


----------



## elguero

I have a funny one.

I have an elgato gamecapture HD that I haven't in well over a year before I build my ryzen system, and today I was in need to use it, so I installed the game capture software, connected all that needed connecting and started trying to record something.

The fist thing I noticed was that the device was taking longer than I remembered it took to initialize (I used to use it with a surface pro 3) and once the device took off I noticed how the video was all choppy, like unwatchable choppy.

I thought something was wrong with the hdmi cables. So I tried several others but the video remained choppy.

Then I changed the decoder from the video card (1080ti) to the cpu but everything remained the same.

I thought maybe the device was defective, and to be sure it wasn’t the computer I tried it on my Surface 3, but the video on it was flawless, with the same capture settings.

And that’s when I became sure it was either a problem with the pc, or some software compatibility that elgato software had with either the cpu or the chipset.

This is when in a last attempt I started trying different usb ports on the motherboard, First I tried the back usb 3 ports, but the video still was choppy, then I tried the usb 2 ports, but everything was the same, then I tried the front panel usb 3 ports and all remained the same.
And this is when I remembered that my case had 4 usb 3 front panel ports and I was running two of them with a passthrough cable from the back of the computer and the other two were connected to the internal usb 3 port. 

So finally I tried connecting the device to the one coming from inside the motherboard and voila, butter smooth video!

So, what gives, anyone have any idea what’s going on? Right now I’m running everything at stock.


----------



## hurricane28

The Sandman said:


> I just noticed... Reps are back (sort of at least)
> Nice find/post (2nd portion from above) Thank you!


I noticed that too yesterday. Our flames were back as well, in green tho, but now they disappeared again.


----------



## hurricane28

Nice video about voltage readings:


----------



## 1usmus

Ramad said:


> I don't know why some members think that I'm defending ASUS, because I'm not. I have had my own critic of ASUS which can be found on this thread, as of why Crashfree does not work, and why Easyflash does not overwrite the whole BIOS ROM when updating the BIOS (Flash 3501 then flash 3502 and see the progress bar jump areas of the ROM without updating those areas, I understand that the argument can be that those areas are identical, but this does not happen while updating through EFI Shell), BIOSTAR does it right, why can't ASUS do the same? And what about disabling tCKE (value = 0) on 9845/9843 which was the very first BIOS versions with enabled timing tables, I mean what good comes out of disabling the timing that is responsible for syncing other timings? I think I had my share of criticizing ASUS' work on this motherboard.
> 
> I don't think you got the whole picture about my post, you need to read a page or 2 pages back for my post that you quoted here. The test was flawed with no data to support the results, because the system is not stable at any setting. Beside that, there is a new trend of testing for 7-15 min. then use the results as a proof of stable or unstable system. Is 15 min. enough to heat up the components in the system so the weak link reveals itself? The same member claims that the RAM fails if it reaches a certain temperature (50C or so, can't remember), when a stable RAM can operate flawlessly up to 95C (read any DDR4 datasheet, this is not to the manufacturer but a requirement set by JEDEC). I leave the answer to the reader.
> 
> The lack of high memory operating frequencies on ZEN makes members want to compensate the higher frequencies they can't achieve with lower RAM latencies, that does not mean that Intel users are not trying the same. I have always tuned my RAM o run lower latency, if possible, there is nothing to lose here.
> 
> 
> 
> It's like a security/safety valve on a boiler that gets rid of the excessive steam. Trapped charges (after completing an operation) needs an exit way, this is how those charges gets out of the system so they don't effect the results of next operation. It does have a big effect on system stability. More about it here (at 6:30s): *Link*
> 
> I would say lower is better and I do believe better CPUs are more stable with lower PROC_ODT values. Hallock says 40 - 60 ohms because they have tested with better CPUs such as Epyc and Threadripper too, which are better (prime) silicon than Ryzen.


I do not have time to do long tests because of my work, I run tests in breaks. But they are enough to find a dependency or a weak link + in my system 32 gigabytes, rather than 16, the load on the memory controller is higher and the frequency of error occurrence is at least 2 times higher
you inattentively read my messages, CAD_BUS 20 20 20 20 allows you not to receive errors up to 58 degrees 

about lower procODT = better , i agree


----------



## VicViper

hurricane28 said:


> Nice video about voltage readings:


I wish they made this video 8 months ago lol. Would have cleared up so many questions I've was struggling to find answers too.


----------



## Johan45

gtbtk said:


> No, it was about you guys not looking at all at the frequency/latency/throughput of the Fabric at all because you were adamant it was the windows scheduler.
> 
> At the time, average memory latency was at about 85ms with really lucky people getting into the high 70s unless you used bclk and a lower divider but no-one could explain why and no-one appeared to be curious to find out why. For some reason members treated posting aida memory latency screen shots like having a tooth pulled, Screenshots of the memtweak timings were even even rarer and it was an absolute impossibility having anyone post both the timings and latency results for the same settings in the same post.
> 
> I was trying to help you guys help yourselves, I only mentioned the Intel results to illustrate that there was potential to improve what you were getting at the time. While I was not trying to show up and embarass anyone, It became painfully obvious to me that at the time, the "experts" had absolutely no clue what was causing the problem and could not explain the reason why Ryzen behaved the way it did but they seem to feel saying "I don't know, lets find out" diminishes their position.


Maybe I missed the windows drama cause you did mention that after I started posting but my point was it's the CPU there's nothing that's going to fix it. I posted up some Aida screenshots of different speeds/timings and you were adamant then that we weren't trying cause speeding things up without tightening the timings wasn't reducing the latency blah blah blah. ( the only way to improve fabric speed, by the way, is to increase ram speed)
As far as I can remember you never actually offered anything constructive just things that most of us already knew. Yes, timings and speed go hand in hand and latency is important. I posted a shot here http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...vi-overclocking-thread-1340.html#post26068954 with a latency of 60ns that was a year ago and all this time these guys have spent playing with new BIOS and timings and speeds haven't changed one thing. Ryzen still has a high latency. 
I wonder why you have decided to stick your head in again did you finally go out and get yourself a Ryzen system? Or were you just bored?


----------



## Dr. Vodka

hurricane28 said:


> Nice video about voltage readings: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQB7ELwBbVI


He's measuring voltages at the back of the socket using a random 4pin molex as his reference (ground) point. This introduces error.

Remember this discussion?
http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...vi-overclocking-thread-3056.html#post26473678

I f*** up by measuring this way, I'd set 1.42v vDIMM in BIOS, and was measuring 1.45---1.5V!! Obviously people started to freak out about killing their expensive B-die kits in little time as 1.5v is the datasheet absolute limit where you don't want to be for 24/7 use.


Elmor then answered and revealed that the reference point used matters, A LOT
http://www.overclock.net/forum/26473824-post30566.html

Then I did some more measurements, now on the same SMD capacitor at the back of the socket and got much better results
http://www.overclock.net/forum/26474398-post30622.html



Steve's video is fine, and it gets people thinking about pushing >1.2v vSOC through their chips which can be dangerous, but the measurements shown there in his DMM using a far away molex GND as reference aren't by any means accurate.

We've notified him of this over at r/AMD, but he's yet to respond.
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/810bs0/gamers_nexus_how_to_kill_your_cpu_with_safe/


----------



## 1usmus

*about DIMM voltage*



Dr. Vodka said:


> He's measuring voltages at the back of the socket using a random 4pin molex as his reference (ground) point. This introduces error.
> 
> Remember this discussion?
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...vi-overclocking-thread-3056.html#post26473678
> 
> I f*** up by measuring this way, I'd set 1.42v vDIMM in BIOS, and was measuring 1.45---1.5V!! Obviously people started to freak out about killing their expensive B-die kits in little time as 1.5v is the datasheet absolute limit where you don't want to be for 24/7 use.
> 
> 
> Elmor then answered and revealed that the reference point used matters, A LOT
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/26473824-post30566.html
> 
> Then I did some more measurements, now on the same SMD capacitor at the back of the socket and got much better results
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/26474398-post30622.html
> 
> 
> Steve's video is fine, and it gets people thinking about pushing >1.2v vSOC through their chips which can be dangerous, but the measurements shown there in his DMM using a far away molex GND as reference aren't by any means accurate.
> 
> We've notified him of this over at r/AMD, but he's yet to respond.
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/810bs0/gamers_nexus_how_to_kill_your_cpu_with_safe/


And to sense? The motherboard overstates the voltage on the memory modules. A striking example is my last VTT DDR test. 2 steps worth of system loss of stability at high frequencies.
Аor example 1.39 in bios 1.405-1.415 in reality (my current settings)
I really hope that all the other parameters are just as badly tuned for balance  To be honest, I'm tired of proving problems, I have now the statements of some personalities cause only a smile 


Spoiler



I will definitely sell this motherboard when it comes out taichi x470 or ch7. But with the company Asus I have quite a lot of disappointments. (for example, I bought 2 tablets ASUS Transformer 3 Pro T303UA and both tablets had defective cooling system)


----------



## 1usmus

del


----------



## hurricane28

Dr. Vodka said:


> He's measuring voltages at the back of the socket using a random 4pin molex as his reference (ground) point. This introduces error.
> 
> Remember this discussion?
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...vi-overclocking-thread-3056.html#post26473678
> 
> I f*** up by measuring this way, I'd set 1.42v vDIMM in BIOS, and was measuring 1.45---1.5V!! Obviously people started to freak out about killing their expensive B-die kits in little time as 1.5v is the datasheet absolute limit where you don't want to be for 24/7 use.
> 
> 
> Elmor then answered and revealed that the reference point used matters, A LOT
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/26473824-post30566.html
> 
> Then I did some more measurements, now on the same SMD capacitor at the back of the socket and got much better results
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/26474398-post30622.html
> 
> 
> 
> Steve's video is fine, and it gets people thinking about pushing >1.2v vSOC through their chips which can be dangerous, but the measurements shown there in his DMM using a far away molex GND as reference aren't by any means accurate.
> 
> We've notified him of this over at r/AMD, but he's yet to respond.
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/810bs0/gamers_nexus_how_to_kill_your_cpu_with_safe/



Yep i remember. His testing methodology isn't perfect but i think his intention was to make it clear to people that they have to be cautious about how much voltage they apply. He didn't go in to the sensor itself that is not accurate at all which makes it even harder to get good voltage reading. 

That being said, i am running 3.875 GHz with 1.375 Vcore in BIOS with LLC level 2 and i get 1.369 vcore under load and 1.373 under load in hardwareinfo64. Soo, the higher the vcore the more inaccurate the voltage reading becomes in hardwareinfo64. Anyway, i don't even notice a difference between 3.875 and 3.950 GHz in what i am doing with my system. Only in benchmarks there is a difference but its nothing to write home about. High overclocks isn't worth the extra voltage it needs as the chips are already really close to the limit anyway. I hope they do a better job with Ryzen2 as this is a joke for overclockers imo. Its only 175 MHz higher than the stock Turbo frequency lol.


----------



## Brko

I am running 3950 MHz with 1.373 (in cpu-z / 1.40 set in bios) and LLC3.
RAM is 1.4V in BIOS, 1.395V measured via software like HWmonitor.

Is this unsafe?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Updated Ai Suite for Ryzen power plans: https://drive.google.com/file/d/14NCqL8ODEuXciGJf1GfJp3yHRxfZScgh/view


----------



## gtbtk

When the CPUs were new to the market, you didn't know that, Neither did I nor anyone else. We only know that now because someone has actually spent time and mental bandwidth looking at the issue and thinking about it. At that time the thought process was so fixed that it was the windows scheduler because PC Per said it was, even though there were so many holes in the theory, no-one was prepared to even consider anything else. Yep with BCLK overclocking at 125mhz, people had stumbled upon that and it showed a distinct performance improvement.

I offered the forum significant logic as to why the windows scheduler was not the cause and how it had to be contention on the fabric that could be mitigated by improves bandwidth and latency but I suspect that very few of you actually bothered to read any of it. 

I couldn't offer anything concrete like a tutorial because of the refusal of EVERYONE here to post basic screen shots of the related tests they are already doing. Every post was full of partial information that only looked at one aspect of a larger issue in isolation and nothing provided enough information to create a full picture. There was never a single post that showed both the cause and the effect at the same time. 

I think it was you and a few others were starting to look at aida memory tests but you would only look at the GB/s bandwidth numbers and ignore the rest. The post would have the Aida screen shot and nothing else. An hour later, the same person would post mem timings for memory settings that were completely different to the aida memory benchmark that they had just posted but not post any latency end results. Some users were getting 65ns and others getting 80ns with the same apparent settings. I don't remember ever seeing a post that contained the memory timings and the Aida Latency results for the same memory settings in the same post as an example. How can anyone even define the limits of the problem, let alone solve it like that? 

When I asked people to post the related tests that they were already doing but only posting half becauise they didnt understand the relevance of the two parts together, I was told I was irritating. When I asked the vendor rep if there was any tech doco he could share that provided definitions of the different voltage settings made available for adjustment in the UEFI, (because of course PROC ODT, a setting no-one had ever mentioned until after the Robert Hallock video made by Blunty that I found and shared the day it was released, is such an informative label), I was told he could give it to me but I needed to be an electrical engineer so I wouldn't understand it. 

In my 30 years of working in the IT industry at the engineering level, that is the single most unprofessional, rude and ignorant statement I have ever heard from someone representing a brand in a professional capacity. I have found though that responses like that do tend to be a tell for an individual who has expertise that resides in knowledge base search and a friend in the engineering department and little else.

So can you now explain why the Ryzen memory latency is still 50% higher compared to Intel systems when using the same timings? It has nothing to do with the timings themselves. 




Johan45 said:


> Maybe I missed the windows drama cause you did mention that after I started posting but my point was it's the CPU there's nothing that's going to fix it. I posted up some Aida screenshots of different speeds/timings and you were adamant then that we weren't trying cause speeding things up without tightening the timings wasn't reducing the latency blah blah blah. ( the only way to improve fabric speed, by the way, is to increase ram speed)
> As far as I can remember you never actually offered anything constructive just things that most of us already knew. Yes, timings and speed go hand in hand and latency is important. I posted a shot here http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...vi-overclocking-thread-1340.html#post26068954 with a latency of 60ns that was a year ago and all this time these guys have spent playing with new BIOS and timings and speeds haven't changed one thing. Ryzen still has a high latency.
> I wonder why you have decided to stick your head in again did you finally go out and get yourself a Ryzen system? Or were you just bored?


----------



## gtbtk

My comments was only in defense of 1usmus who to me appeared to frustrated as he was trying to help the community by communicating a discovery and being rubbished by other members who would not even bother to look for themselves. It was not directed at you specifically and I wasnt commenting on asus of their decisions on various settings. 

I agree that there have been some strange decisions made over the life of Ryzen, mostly out of ignorance





Ramad said:


> I don't know why some members think that I'm defending ASUS, because I'm not. I have had my own critic of ASUS which can be found on this thread, as of why Crashfree does not work, and why Easyflash does not overwrite the whole BIOS ROM when updating the BIOS (Flash 3501 then flash 3502 and see the progress bar jump areas of the ROM without updating those areas, I understand that the argument can be that those areas are identical, but this does not happen while updating through EFI Shell), BIOSTAR does it right, why can't ASUS do the same? And what about disabling tCKE (value = 0) on 9845/9843 which was the very first BIOS versions with enabled timing tables, I mean what good comes out of disabling the timing that is responsible for syncing other timings? I think I had my share of criticizing ASUS' work on this motherboard.
> 
> I don't think you got the whole picture about my post, you need to read a page or 2 pages back for my post that you quoted here. The test was flawed with no data to support the results, because the system is not stable at any setting. Beside that, there is a new trend of testing for 7-15 min. then use the results as a proof of stable or unstable system. Is 15 min. enough to heat up the components in the system so the weak link reveals itself? The same member claims that the RAM fails if it reaches a certain temperature (50C or so, can't remember), when a stable RAM can operate flawlessly up to 95C (read any DDR4 datasheet, this is not to the manufacturer but a requirement set by JEDEC). I leave the answer to the reader.
> 
> The lack of high memory operating frequencies on ZEN makes members want to compensate the higher frequencies they can't achieve with lower RAM latencies, that does not mean that Intel users are not trying the same. I have always tuned my RAM o run lower latency, if possible, there is nothing to lose here.
> 
> 
> 
> It's like a security/safety valve on a boiler that gets rid of the excessive steam. Trapped charges (after completing an operation) needs an exit way, this is how those charges gets out of the system so they don't effect the results of next operation. It does have a big effect on system stability. More about it here (at 6:30s): *Link*
> 
> I would say lower is better and I do believe better CPUs are more stable with lower PROC_ODT values. Hallock says 40 - 60 ohms because they have tested with better CPUs such as Epyc and Threadripper too, which are better (prime) silicon than Ryzen.


----------



## Amir007

Can someone please bring me up to speed on what on earth is going on in here? The mood of this thread went from being 100% technical of nature, to constant babble about 'Who's right and who is wrong' type of attitude, for about a full week now. Any serious hobby deserves a basic code of ethics - no mater what!


----------



## seniorfallrisk

gtbtk said:


> When the CPUs were new to the market, you didn't know that, Neither did I nor anyone else. We only know that now because someone has actually spent time and mental bandwidth looking at the issue and thinking about it. At that time the thought process was so fixed that it was the windows scheduler because PC Per said it was, even though there were so many holes in the theory, no-one was prepared to even consider anything else. Yep with BCLK overclocking at 125mhz, people had stumbled upon that and it showed a distinct performance improvement.


Is this still the case? If it gives a nice improvement, I'm gonna try it as my mobo is finally on its way home from RMA. I've used 112mhz on the BCLK for when ram dividers weren't as plentiful, but never tried any higher.


----------



## 1usmus

[email protected] said:


> Updated Ai Suite for Ryzen power plans: https://drive.google.com/file/d/14NCqL8ODEuXciGJf1GfJp3yHRxfZScgh/view


thanks, works fine


----------



## hurricane28

[email protected] said:


> Updated Ai Suite for Ryzen power plans: https://drive.google.com/file/d/14NCqL8ODEuXciGJf1GfJp3yHRxfZScgh/view


Can you give some more information?


----------



## 1usmus

*Ryzen 7 2700X Proc Spotted - 300 MHz extra on Clocks Frequencies*
http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/ryzen-7-2700x-proc-spotted-300-mhz-extra-on-clocks-frequencies.html


----------



## Johan45

gtbtk said:


> When the CPUs were new to the market, you didn't know that, Neither did I nor anyone else. We only know that now because someone has actually spent time and mental bandwidth looking at the issue and thinking about it. At that time the thought process was so fixed that it was the windows scheduler because PC Per said it was, even though there were so many holes in the theory, no-one was prepared to even consider anything else. Yep with BCLK overclocking at 125mhz, people had stumbled upon that and it showed a distinct performance improvement.
> 
> I offered the forum significant logic as to why the windows scheduler was not the cause and how it had to be contention on the fabric that could be mitigated by improves bandwidth and latency but I suspect that very few of you actually bothered to read any of it.
> 
> I couldn't offer anything concrete like a tutorial because of the refusal of EVERYONE here to post basic screen shots of the related tests they are already doing. Every post was full of partial information that only looked at one aspect of a larger issue in isolation and nothing provided enough information to create a full picture. There was never a single post that showed both the cause and the effect at the same time.
> 
> I think it was you and a few others were starting to look at aida memory tests but you would only look at the GB/s bandwidth numbers and ignore the rest. The post would have the Aida screen shot and nothing else. An hour later, the same person would post mem timings for memory settings that were completely different to the aida memory benchmark that they had just posted but not post any latency end results. Some users were getting 65ns and others getting 80ns with the same apparent settings. I don't remember ever seeing a post that contained the memory timings and the Aida Latency results for the same memory settings in the same post as an example. How can anyone even define the limits of the problem, let alone solve it like that?
> 
> When I asked people to post the related tests that they were already doing but only posting half becauise they didnt understand the relevance of the two parts together, I was told I was irritating. When I asked the vendor rep if there was any tech doco he could share that provided definitions of the different voltage settings made available for adjustment in the UEFI, (because of course PROC ODT, a setting no-one had ever mentioned until after the Robert Hallock video made by Blunty that I found and shared the day it was released, is such an informative label), I was told he could give it to me but I needed to be an electrical engineer so I wouldn't understand it.
> 
> In my 30 years of working in the IT industry at the engineering level, that is the single most unprofessional, rude and ignorant statement I have ever heard from someone representing a brand in a professional capacity. I have found though that responses like that do tend to be a tell for an individual who has expertise that resides in knowledge base search and a friend in the engineering department and little else.
> 
> So can you now explain why the Ryzen memory latency is still 50% higher compared to Intel systems when using the same timings? It has nothing to do with the timings themselves.


When I posted that result I had been working with Ryzen for well over a month and understood quite well the relationship between ram speed and IF. Even with worse timings/latency, benchmark scores would improve with faster ram because the whole CPU communicated better. 
I'm not going to carry on this conversation. You can play the martyr all you want if that makes you feel better.


----------



## MishelLngelo

1usmus said:


> *Ryzen 7 2700X Proc Spotted - 300 MHz extra on Clocks Frequencies*
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/ryzen-7-2700x-proc-spotted-300-mhz-extra-on-clocks-frequencies.html


Just what I'm looking for to replace my 1700x on Asus prime x370 pro !!!! Gonna be fun.


----------



## SaLSouL

@elmor any fun to be had this weekend with a fresh test BIOS for my CHVI Extreme? cheers


----------



## boostedxfg2

Hey guys, I finally got my parts assembled. Played some games and stuff and its all running smooth, I'm getting ready to start my OC journey probably this weekend. I had a couple questions if anyone can help with advice?

Specs: Ryzen 5 1600
C6H (obviously) - 1701
trident z 3200/14/14/14/34 (2 x 8gb), 
gtx 1070. 

I've updated to BIOS 1701, as that seems to be a good version for alot of people, and in the last 2 versions, it didn't seem to have stability improvements, so i just stuck to 1701. Good decision?

My first question is should I OC the ram first or the cpu or both at once? And in regards to the RAM, I went in already and manually set the speed to 3200, and set the timings, but in CPUZ/HWinfo etc, it still reports the ram speed as 2133Mhz. is there another setting I need to change or something?

2nd question: Would advise I start big, and dial back till its stable? Or should I start small and work my way up the clock ranks? 

3rd question: Is it better to use Ryzen master or BIOS? I read ryzen master erases the settings every time you reboot and you need to reapply your OC. but I also heard that Ryzen master will relay all changes to the BIOS and automatically update the BIOS as well on a reboot. I see alot of people using both, whats the best method, especially for someone OC for the first time ever (me) lol.

Lastly, can someone provide a list of programs to use for all my benching/stress testing/stability testing etc...I read about prime95, and linx. That's all i know.

I think that covers it. Any help is really appreciated as I'm new to this. thanks all


----------



## Ramad

1usmus said:


> I do not have time to do long tests because of my work, I run tests in breaks. But they are enough to find a dependency or a weak link + in my system 32 gigabytes, rather than 16, the load on the memory controller is higher and the frequency of error occurrence is at least 2 times higher
> you inattentively read my messages, CAD_BUS 20 20 20 20 allows you not to receive errors up to 58 degrees
> 
> about lower procODT = better , i agree


No, I don't read your posts as I like, I read them as they are. You think I do tests and sit there waiting hours for them to finish? Of course not, the tests run at the background while I'm using my PC normally and I often forget that they are running in the background, which is another statement of how good ZEN architecture is.

So 32GB of RAM means the possibility for errors to occur is twice as 16GB? Should that matter or what matters is showing a stable system?

*Quote: "you inattentively read my messages, CAD_BUS 20 20 20 20 allows you not to receive errors up to 58 degrees" *

Let's look at that, this is your post in your thread: http://www.overclock.net/forum/13-a...-3-overclocking-dram-am4-46.html#post26474240



Spoiler














The title is: "*Solution of the temperature effect of memory modules on the bus*" With huge fonts, per usual in you posts as if you have discovered a new star, millions of light-years away in the vast universe. 

The argument are as follows:


*CAD BUS 60 60 60 60 - not started*
*CAD BUS 40 40 40 40 - first error on 47 degrees and BSOD on 50*
*CAD_BUS 30 30 30 30 / 24 24 24 24 - first error on 50-52 degrees*
*CAD_BUS 20 20 20 20 - 58.3 degrees without error*

You claim that the temperature have an effect on memory modules (in the title) making them unstable, sure, that can happen if the modules get really hot, but all the above shows using the wrong CAD values all along until the value of 20 is used, because the last test passes 47C, 50C, 52C and is stable even at 58.3C (I guess that *.3C* is important). Why can't you accept that the right CAD value for that system is 20, and that is the end of the story, it's so logical and is this simple, is it not? Familiar with Occam's razor?

I can elaborate if you are still not convinced that the test above does not reflect the title you chose for it, means the temperature has nothing to do with stability in the that so called "test" but rather the use of wrong CAD values. I can show more than that, but do you really want to post details on how that you are not who did the "test" but someone else and you were only passing it as your own (per usual)? This choice is yours to make. Let me know and I will post the details in you own thread and we can let the reader decide what the truth is.


----------



## DaOptika

My issue with high PCH temperature is solved!
The thermal pad on the chipset chip was a joke (see attached image)...
I replaced it with a bigger and better one.

Gaming temperature: 90°C -> 62°C
Idle temperature: 65°C -> 45°C

Thanks for the hint!


----------



## Anty

So you are saying old, black cheese does not work as pad  ?


----------



## VicViper

gtbtk said:


> ... When I asked the vendor rep if there was any tech doco he could share that provided definitions of the different voltage settings made available for adjustment in the UEFI, (because of course PROC ODT, a setting no-one had ever mentioned until after the Robert Hallock video made by Blunty that I found and shared the day it was released, is such an informative label), I was told he could give it to me but I needed to be an electrical engineer so I wouldn't understand it...


Hey, did you ever find a technical doc with the definitions? I've looking all over for one of these for the Ryzen 1700. I feel overclocking would be such a smoother process on this platform if these were made readily available. I searched the AMD site and found other docs for this architecture but none that really broke down the voltages or AMD CBS menu.


----------



## 1usmus

Ramad said:


> No, I don't read your posts as I like, I read them as they are. You think I do tests and sit there waiting hours for them to finish? Of course not, the tests run at the background while I'm using my PC normally and I often forget that they are running in the background, which is another statement of how good ZEN architecture is.
> 
> So 32GB of RAM means the possibility for errors to occur is twice as 16GB? Should that matter or what matters is showing a stable system?
> 
> *Quote: "you inattentively read my messages, CAD_BUS 20 20 20 20 allows you not to receive errors up to 58 degrees" *
> 
> Let's look at that, this is your post in your thread: http://www.overclock.net/forum/13-a...-3-overclocking-dram-am4-46.html#post26474240
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The title is: "*Solution of the temperature effect of memory modules on the bus*" With huge fonts, per usual in you posts as if you have discovered a new star, millions of light-years away in the vast universe.
> 
> The argument are as follows:
> 
> 
> *CAD BUS 60 60 60 60 - not started*
> *CAD BUS 40 40 40 40 - first error on 47 degrees and BSOD on 50*
> *CAD_BUS 30 30 30 30 / 24 24 24 24 - first error on 50-52 degrees*
> *CAD_BUS 20 20 20 20 - 58.3 degrees without error*
> 
> You claim that the temperature have an effect on memory modules (in the title) making them unstable, sure, that can happen if the modules get really hot, but all the above shows using the wrong CAD values all along until the value of 20 is used, because the last test passes 47C, 50C, 52C and is stable even at 58.3C (I guess that *.3C* is important). Why can't you accept that the right CAD value for that system is 20, and that is the end of the story, it's so logical and is this simple, is it not? Familiar with Occam's razor?
> 
> I can elaborate if you are still not convinced that the test above does not reflect the title you chose for it, means the temperature has nothing to do with stability in the that so called "test" but rather the use of wrong CAD values. I can show more than that, but do you really want to post details on how that you are not who did the "test" but someone else and you were only passing it as your own (per usual)? This choice is yours to make. Let me know and I will post the details in you own thread and we can let the reader decide what the truth is.


"So 32GB of RAM means the possibility for errors to occur is twice as 16GB? Should that matter or what matters is showing a stable system?"
I'll ask you a simple question, which is more difficult, a bicycle or a car? What do you think, why the controller has a limitation in memory size and ranks? 

The controller has to operate with twice the amount of memory. Simultaneously. If the system is unstable, errors will occur many times, if not by an order of magnitude. My 17 minute test at the moment is equal to your 60 minute test. Why? because for the controller the volume of memory was allocated only 1/4. The signal line of addresses and data is loaded only by 1/4. 

In such a load, we do not see even minimal problems with user settings. Because the frequency of 3200 is not an indicator for tests. It does not bear any value. We do not use extreme limits, but we use a favorable space for 3200.
And only in the case when we find our mistakes or system errors at the extreme limit, we will be able to improve our performance at a lower frequency. Banal interpolation.

I never treated you badly and where I was wrong I always apologized.You are a wonderful provocateur and you have so much dependence and hatred. I am not the source of your problems, you are in control of your time. It's been 2 weeks and you did not check DQS. It's been 4 months since the publication of my temperature test and you absolutely did not do anything. You did not check the voltage on the memory. I believe that people need to allocate important information, for most of users this will be tantamount to opening  It's my fault?

You can publish anything and anywhere. The theory from the screenshot is wonderful, but we are interested in reality. But I want to remind you of your ideal settings, in which CAD_BUS 120 120 120 120 it was the norm (I remember very well that you were asked to leave the forum, also I remember CAD_BUS timings 63 63 63, but this is not a resistance, but a bit mask). If you are such a professional of a similar number, we would not have seen here. But I do not remind you of this in every message. I understand that people can be wrong 
You again spend a lot of time to find/create dirt. Do not waste power on me, start helping people. And we will not quarrel :cheers:


----------



## hurricane28

Guys plz, leave this bickering out of this thread.. Its rather annoying and its clogging up the thread. 

This is CH6 thread not some memory thread..


----------



## boostedxfg2

hurricane28 said:


> Guys plz, leave this bickering out of this thread.. Its rather annoying and its clogging up the thread.
> 
> This is CH6 thread not some memory thread..


Like my post everyone ignored 


boostedxfg2 said:


> Hey guys, I finally got my parts assembled. Played some games and stuff and its all running smooth, I'm getting ready to start my OC journey probably this weekend. I had a couple questions if anyone can help with advice?
> 
> Specs: Ryzen 5 1600
> C6H (obviously) - 1701
> trident z 3200/14/14/14/34 (2 x 8gb),
> gtx 1070.
> 
> I've updated to BIOS 1701, as that seems to be a good version for alot of people, and in the last 2 versions, it didn't seem to have stability improvements, so i just stuck to 1701. Good decision?
> 
> My first question is should I OC the ram first or the cpu or both at once? And in regards to the RAM, I went in already and manually set the speed to 3200, and set the timings, but in CPUZ/HWinfo etc, it still reports the ram speed as 2133Mhz. is there another setting I need to change or something?
> 
> 2nd question: Would advise I start big, and dial back till its stable? Or should I start small and work my way up the clock ranks?
> 
> 3rd question: Is it better to use Ryzen master or BIOS? I read ryzen master erases the settings every time you reboot and you need to reapply your OC. but I also heard that Ryzen master will relay all changes to the BIOS and automatically update the BIOS as well on a reboot. I see alot of people using both, whats the best method, especially for someone OC for the first time ever (me) lol.
> 
> Lastly, can someone provide a list of programs to use for all my benching/stress testing/stability testing etc...I read about prime95, and linx. That's all i know.
> 
> I think that covers it. Any help is really appreciated as I'm new to this. thanks all


----------



## Ramad

1usmus said:


> "So 32GB of RAM means the possibility for errors to occur is twice as 16GB? Should that matter or what matters is showing a stable system?"
> I'll ask you a simple question, which is more difficult, a bicycle or a car? What do you think, why the controller has a limitation in memory size and ranks?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The controller has to operate with twice the amount of memory. Simultaneously. If the system is unstable, errors will occur many times, if not by an order of magnitude. My 17 minute test at the moment is equal to your 60 minute test. Why? because for the controller the volume of memory was allocated only 1/4. The signal line of addresses and data is loaded only by 1/4.
> 
> In such a load, we do not see even minimal problems with user settings. Because the frequency of 3200 is not an indicator for tests. It does not bear any value. We do not use extreme limits, but we use a favorable space for 3200.
> And only in the case when we find our mistakes or system errors at the extreme limit, we will be able to improve our performance at a lower frequency. Banal interpolation.
> 
> I never treated you badly and where I was wrong I always apologized.You are a wonderful provocateur and you have so much dependence and hatred. I am not the source of your problems, you are in control of your time. It's been 2 weeks and you did not check DQS. It's been 4 months since the publication of my temperature test and you absolutely did not do anything. You did not check the voltage on the memory. I believe that people need to allocate important information, for most of users this will be tantamount to opening  It's my fault?
> 
> You can publish anything and anywhere. The theory from the screenshot is wonderful, but we are interested in reality. But I want to remind you of your ideal settings, in which CAD_BUS 120 120 120 120 it was the norm (I remember very well that you were asked to leave the forum, also I remember CAD_BUS timings 63 63 63, but this is not a resistance, but a bit mask). If you are such a professional of a similar number, we would not have seen here. But I do not remind you of this in every message. I understand that people can be wrong
> You again spend a lot of time to find/create dirt. Do not waste power on me, start helping people. And we will not quarrel :cheers:


I have answered you in your thread and will be posting my answer to you regarding this subject there, so it's up to you how long you want this to drag on. 
My answer is here: http://www.overclock.net/forum/13-a...3-overclocking-dram-am4-129.html#post26871321


----------



## wingman99

I wonder if anyone checks the memory one stick at a time to see if they will run rated speed to show if one stick holding the whole set back from full speed?

Memory manufactures only test the rated speeds.


----------



## hurricane28

Thnx @Ramad


----------



## Ramad

Syldon said:


> Does anyone have a brief summary of tCKE and what it controls. Or how it is supposed to affect timings.


CKE is what allows other timings to function correctly, it called "*Clock Enable*" because the internal clock is disabled unless CKE is enabled. Consider CKE as a gate that allows the clock ticks to pass through so the RAM can sync and operate correctly. 

An older Samsung regrading SDRAM describes what CKE does and how important it is for the RAM to function properly. Look for *Clock Enable* at page 5: http://www-micro.deis.unibo.it/~romani/Dida01/lezioni/sdram_operation_timing.pdf



Spoiler















How to tune tCLK:
Should not be higher than 3 clocks or 5ns no matter the RAM frequency according to:

Samsung (page 60): *Link*



Spoiler















SkHynix (page 253): *Link*



Spoiler















Micron (page 360): *Link*



Spoiler















It's a "set it and leave it" setting. I hope this answer your question.


----------



## CeltPC

boostedxfg2 said:


> Hey guys, I finally got my parts assembled. Played some games and stuff and its all running smooth, I'm getting ready to start my OC journey probably this weekend. I had a couple questions if anyone can help with advice?
> 
> Specs: Ryzen 5 1600
> C6H (obviously) - 1701
> trident z 3200/14/14/14/34 (2 x 8gb),
> gtx 1070.
> 
> I've updated to BIOS 1701, as that seems to be a good version for alot of people, and in the last 2 versions, it didn't seem to have stability improvements, so i just stuck to 1701. Good decision?
> 
> My first question is should I OC the ram first or the cpu or both at once? And in regards to the RAM, I went in already and manually set the speed to 3200, and set the timings, but in CPUZ/HWinfo etc, it still reports the ram speed as 2133Mhz. is there another setting I need to change or something?
> 
> 2nd question: Would advise I start big, and dial back till its stable? Or should I start small and work my way up the clock ranks?
> 
> 3rd question: Is it better to use Ryzen master or BIOS? I read ryzen master erases the settings every time you reboot and you need to reapply your OC. but I also heard that Ryzen master will relay all changes to the BIOS and automatically update the BIOS as well on a reboot. I see alot of people using both, whats the best method, especially for someone OC for the first time ever (me) lol.
> 
> Lastly, can someone provide a list of programs to use for all my benching/stress testing/stability testing etc...I read about prime95, and linx. That's all i know.
> 
> I think that covers it. Any help is really appreciated as I'm new to this. thanks all


As to bios version, I would suggest flashing to 6001, as each version does overall seem too contribute to stability, and in some cases better performance potential. As it is still a "new" platform, both AMD and Asus are learning and maturing it along the way.

Question 1: I would always go about overclocking the memory and CPU separately. The reason is, of course, that when you change multiple things at once isolating the cause of problems becomes a big mess. If you change one thing at a time, tracking down issues is manageable.

Question 2: Particularly for a new board owner, I would suggest using the presets for memory. Stilt's timings are available in bios, and are an excellent way to quickly get strong memory performance. The two settings in bios beyond timings that influence successful memory overclocking are Dram Voltage and SOC Voltage. Although you did not specify the model number, I am assuming they are Samsung chips which respond well to volts. You might try something like 1.3 volts on Dram and 1.05 for SOC and see how it works. I am currently at 1.4 volts Dram, and 1.1 volts for SOC (3466 GHz memory frequency). Within reason it does not really matter whether you start at your desired memory targets, and see if you can get it stable, or work your way up incrementally. I tend to work my way up, and let my setup teach me what it is capable of.

Question 3: I am very biased toward overclocking directly in Bios. There are many settings in bios that can assist achieving stability. It may not be as sexy as using Ryzen Master, but you are assured of having the most current and complete options available to you in Bios. For me, learning the UEFI well is essential to optimizing my PC to it's maximum potential.

Question 4: There are of course many options. A decent starting point for you might be MemTest64 and RealBench.

Best of luck and have fun tweaking.


----------



## Ramad

boostedxfg2 said:


> Hey guys, I finally got my parts assembled. Played some games and stuff and its all running smooth, I'm getting ready to start my OC journey probably this weekend. I had a couple questions if anyone can help with advice?
> 
> Specs: Ryzen 5 1600
> C6H (obviously) - 1701
> trident z 3200/14/14/14/34 (2 x 8gb),
> gtx 1070.
> 
> I've updated to BIOS 1701, as that seems to be a good version for alot of people, and in the last 2 versions, it didn't seem to have stability improvements, so i just stuck to 1701. Good decision?
> 
> My first question is should I OC the ram first or the cpu or both at once? And in regards to the RAM, I went in already and manually set the speed to 3200, and set the timings, but in CPUZ/HWinfo etc, it still reports the ram speed as 2133Mhz. is there another setting I need to change or something?
> 
> 2nd question: Would advise I start big, and dial back till its stable? Or should I start small and work my way up the clock ranks?
> 
> 3rd question: Is it better to use Ryzen master or BIOS? I read ryzen master erases the settings every time you reboot and you need to reapply your OC. but I also heard that Ryzen master will relay all changes to the BIOS and automatically update the BIOS as well on a reboot. I see alot of people using both, whats the best method, especially for someone OC for the first time ever (me) lol.
> 
> Lastly, can someone provide a list of programs to use for all my benching/stress testing/stability testing etc...I read about prime95, and linx. That's all i know.
> 
> I think that covers it. Any help is really appreciated as I'm new to this. thanks all


1. I would get RAM stable with CPU at stock. Then overclock the CPU after stabilizing the overclocked RAM. 

2. Start RAM at 3200MT/s, get it stable first, get the CPU stable at 3.8GHz + RAM at 3200MT/s, then save the overclock settings profile to a USB stick (Tools, manage profiles, then F2 to save) this should be your base overclock which you can always return to if you can't get the CPU or the RAM stable later at higher speeds. Almost every Ryzen CPU can hit 3.8GHz so this should be easy.

3. No Ryzen Master or Dual Intelligent Processors (ASUS tool) . Use TurboV Core.

*Stability testing tools:*

Prime95 : https://www.mersenne.org/download/ (CPU and CPU+RAM)

Memtest64: https://www.techpowerup.com/memtest64/ (RAM)

OCCT: http://www.ocbase.com/index.php/download (CPU and CPU+RAM)

Realbench: https://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/realbench-v2-leaderboard/ (Overall stability testing program)

IBT AVX: http://www.mediafire.com/file/h8p7wl0yvn3ryet/IBT_AVX.zip (CPU and CPU+RAM)

LinX: Does not currently work on Ryzen, unless you have no problem using the Korean version :http://hwtips.tistory.com/1611 (LinX v0.8.0 AMD Edition) or modify version 0.6.9 by Alexander Gusev. Let me know if you want to use it then I will post a modified version of it. Credits must be given, this is why I have to modify it then post links to the authors.

Use 12GB of RAM if you want to have RAM stability confirmed when testing CPU overclock. If you only want to test the CPU then around 2GB of RAM i enough.

*Voltage manipulating tool:*

TurboV Core: http://www.mediafire.com/file/hna3wfwintt2swr/TurboV_Core_1.01.15.zip


Good luck.


----------



## Anty

Ramad said:


> How to tune tCLK:
> Should not be higher than 3 clocks or 5ns no matter the RAM frequency according to:


Properly it should sound like "Minimum setting should be not less than 3 clocks or 5ns (whichever is greater)..." to avoid confusion.


----------



## Syldon

@Ramad

Thanks a bunch much appreciated.


----------



## sbakic

*POST time*

On BIOS 1701, with default and overclocked cpu/ram, fast boot and csm off, when I turn on my pc from 'shut down' state and watch q-codes on motherboard there is no repetition between codes. And colors goes as: orange, red, white, green.

But with 3008 and 3502 BIOS only when I overclock cpu/ram and turn on pc, I see that it repeat some codes. Color goes as: orange, red, orange red, white green. When it come to 3b q-code (red color), it start from start and after that normal sequence.

Is it a bug or it is supposed to be like that? It even happens in 3008 , 3502 when I change turn off fast boot and csm off, so I dont need to overclock it.


----------



## 1usmus

Yesterday, for the first time in a long time, I played computer games. So CPU LLC3 called the statters (Latency mon & msi afterburner could not see the problems). On LLC2 has no problems. 



sbakic said:


> On BIOS 1701, with default and overclocked cpu/ram, fast boot and csm off, when I turn on my pc from 'shut down' state and watch q-codes on motherboard there is no repetition between codes. And colors goes as: orange, red, white, green.
> 
> But with 3008 and 3502 BIOS only when I overclock cpu/ram and turn on pc, I see that it repeat some codes. Color goes as: orange, red, orange red, white green. When it come to 3b q-code (red color), it start from start and after that normal sequence.
> 
> Is it a bug or it is supposed to be like that? It even happens in 3008 , 3502 when I change turn off fast boot and csm off, so I dont need to overclock it.


There is no error, maybe ASUS changed the training settings.


----------



## sbakic

Do you have the same sequence of q-codes and colors with 3008 or 3502?


----------



## 1usmus

sbakic said:


> Do you have the same sequence of q-codes and colors with 3008 or 3502?


yes, but I already have 6001


----------



## sbakic

I have Crosshair VI Hero WIFI so I don't have 6001 bios yet. Is it same for 6001, too?


----------



## 1usmus

sbakic said:


> I have Crosshair VI Hero WIFI so I don't have 6001 bios yet. Is it same for 6001, too?


yes, but the wi-fi module will not work if you install this version
and to establish this bios is possible only through *Afuefix*


----------



## hurricane28

1usmus said:


> Yesterday, for the first time in a long time, I played computer games. So CPU LLC3 called the statters (Latency mon & msi afterburner could not see the problems). On LLC2 has no problems.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no error, maybe ASUS changed the training settings.


What do you mean? What is "calling the statters"?


----------



## xcr89

hurricane28 said:


> What do you mean? What is "calling the statters"?


causing stutters..........


----------



## sbakic

1usmus said:


> yes, but the wi-fi module will not work if you install this version
> and to establish this bios is possible only through *Afuefix*


Let me reformulate question. Is q-code and color sequence for 6001 bios same as 3008 and 3502 bios on your motherboard, with repeating? sequence is orange - red - orange - red - white -green


----------



## 3200MHz

hurricane28 said:


> What do you mean? What is "calling the statters"?


As a person who speaks the same language as him, I can translate it back and then to English again.
What he wanted to say - something (LLC 3) is "causing stutters".


----------



## RossiOCUK

hurricane28 said:


> What is "calling the statters"?


Boil 'em, mash 'em, stick 'em in a stew.


----------



## stewwy

*Strange auto settings*

C6H bios 6001

Just in the process of stabilizing my b-die 3200 cl14 GSkill memory @3333Mhz after getting back my 1700 RMA'd for the segfault issue. (Great service from AMD by the way  )

I noticed that when it was set to DOHC 3200 -14-14-14-14-34 -- rest of the settings at auto -- and I came to change it, Twrrd = 4 on CHA and 3 on CHB.
Memory was stable with this as well, tested it before I started OCing 

I'm sure this happened with 1701 as well.

what I would like to know is this the MB or the ram 

The ram was bought as a set F4-3200C14-8GTZR

The only difference i can find in Thaipoon is

INTEL EXTREME MEMORY PROFILES
which shows different for each stick 
Profiles Revision: 15.15 
Profiles Revision: 2.0

anyone any ideas or info to help my OCD lol


----------



## mtrai

@1usmus I respect your work...however there are other differences in the C6H vs CC6H Wifi bios. Everytime I have used any C6H bios on my C6H WiFi it soft bricks and I have to use the USB flashback to a C6HWiFi bio to get it working again. I know that you believe they are the same but they are not. I mentioned it to you long time ago.


----------



## 1usmus

hurricane28 said:


> What do you mean? What is "calling the statters"?


st*u*tters 



RossiOCUK said:


> Boil 'em, mash 'em, stick 'em in a stew.


lol nice 



stewwy said:


> C6H bios 6001
> 
> Just in the process of stabilizing my b-die 3200 cl14 GSkill memory @3333Mhz after getting back my 1700 RMA'd for the segfault issue. (Great service from AMD by the way  )
> 
> I noticed that when it was set to DOHC 3200 -14-14-14-14-34 -- rest of the settings at auto -- and I came to change it, Twrrd = 4 on CHA and 3 on CHB.
> Memory was stable with this as well, tested it before I started OCing
> 
> I'm sure this happened with 1701 as well.
> 
> what I would like to know is this the MB or the ram
> 
> The ram was bought as a set F4-3200C14-8GTZR
> 
> The only difference i can find in Thaipoon is
> 
> INTEL EXTREME MEMORY PROFILES
> which shows different for each stick
> Profiles Revision: 15.15
> Profiles Revision: 2.0
> 
> anyone any ideas or info to help my OCD lol


on CH6 there is no possibility to set timings for each module. In the left-hand windows, the board offers settings that should be set for the def frequency (relative to the XMP profile)



mtrai said:


> @1usmus I respect your work...however there are other differences in the C6H vs CC6H Wifi bios. Everytime I have used any C6H bios on my C6H WiFi it soft bricks and I have to use the USB flashback to a C6HWiFi bio to get it working again. I know that you believe they are the same but they are not. I mentioned it to you long time ago.


Very strange, because the controllers are all identical except for the Wi-Fi module (sometimes even in bios mods I used foreign donors). I can rebuild the BIOS file for the Wi-Fi version, but it will take a long time. 6001 is an intermediate version, next week (9-11 march) a new bios is expected.


----------



## sbakic

1usmus said:


> yes, but the wi-fi module will not work if you install this version
> and to establish this bios is possible only through *Afuefix*


Can you just confirm this. Is q-code and color sequence for 6001 bios same as 3008 and 3502 bios on your motherboard, with repeating? sequence is orange - red - orange - red - white -green


----------



## mtrai

1usmus said:


> st*u*tters
> 
> 
> 
> lol nice
> 
> 
> 
> on CH6 there is no possibility to set timings for each module. In the left-hand windows, the board offers settings that should be set for the def frequency (relative to the XMP profile)
> 
> 
> 
> Very strange, because the controllers are all identical except for the Wi-Fi module (sometimes even in bios mods I used foreign donors). I can rebuild the BIOS file for the Wi-Fi version, but it will take a long time. 6001 is an intermediate version, next week (9-11 march) a new bios is expected.


I honestly thought the same that is should just work...but it does soft brick it. Somewhere elmor said the bios were not the same across the 3 but never went into any details. I agree with you...I thought it was strange behavior as in years past when I did bios modding would do the same.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

boostedxfg2 said:


> Also is everyone using windows high performance power mode? Or are you guys using AMD's new balanced mode. I was just reading about it and curious which is better.


Balanced ryZEN all the way 
THX to this i can precisely tell how many CPU Cores/Threads Game is using.
e.g. BF1 can Use max to 10 cores ! (HWinfo64, average)


----------



## 1usmus

mtrai said:


> I honestly thought the same that is should just work...but it does soft brick it. Somewhere elmor said the bios were not the same across the 3 but never went into any details. I agree with you...I thought it was strange behavior as in years past when I did bios modding would do the same.


Maybe the WiFi version has a more recent revision. Otherwise, I can not explain why such a delay in the publication of more recent bios :thinking:
We can ask him about it  but I think that now everyone is busy with CH7...


----------



## gtbtk

No, I never managed to find anything with much detail that was publicly available. I did find an Asus overclocking guide that detailed a few of teh different settings but that was describing the original AGESA bios at launch so It would not be all that useful any more. I have not looked for any lately though. 

As far as I can tell, the best repository for information available is here on overclock.net. The Gupster thread that consolidates the discoveries and word of mouth information is a very good reference.




VicViper said:


> Hey, did you ever find a technical doc with the definitions? I've looking all over for one of these for the Ryzen 1700. I feel overclocking would be such a smoother process on this platform if these were made readily available. I searched the AMD site and found other docs for this architecture but none that really broke down the voltages or AMD CBS menu.


----------



## boostedxfg2

CeltPC said:


> As to bios version, I would suggest flashing to 6001, as each version does overall seem too contribute to stability, and in some cases better performance potential. As it is still a "new" platform, both AMD and Asus are learning and maturing it along the way.
> 
> Question 1: I would always go about overclocking the memory and CPU separately. The reason is, of course, that when you change multiple things at once isolating the cause of problems becomes a big mess. If you change one thing at a time, tracking down issues is manageable.
> 
> Question 2: Particularly for a new board owner, I would suggest using the presets for memory. Stilt's timings are available in bios, and are an excellent way to quickly get strong memory performance. The two settings in bios beyond timings that influence successful memory overclocking are Dram Voltage and SOC Voltage. Although you did not specify the model number, I am assuming they are Samsung chips which respond well to volts. You might try something like 1.3 volts on Dram and 1.05 for SOC and see how it works. I am currently at 1.4 volts Dram, and 1.1 volts for SOC (3466 GHz memory frequency). Within reason it does not really matter whether you start at your desired memory targets, and see if you can get it stable, or work your way up incrementally. I tend to work my way up, and let my setup teach me what it is capable of.
> 
> Question 3: I am very biased toward overclocking directly in Bios. There are many settings in bios that can assist achieving stability. It may not be as sexy as using Ryzen Master, but you are assured of having the most current and complete options available to you in Bios. For me, learning the UEFI well is essential to optimizing my PC to it's maximum potential.
> 
> Question 4: There are of course many options. A decent starting point for you might be MemTest64 and RealBench.
> 
> Best of luck and have fun tweaking.





Ramad said:


> 1. I would get RAM stable with CPU at stock. Then overclock the CPU after stabilizing the overclocked RAM.
> 
> 2. Start RAM at 3200MT/s, get it stable first, get the CPU stable at 3.8GHz + RAM at 3200MT/s, then save the overclock settings profile to a USB stick (Tools, manage profiles, then F2 to save) this should be your base overclock which you can always return to if you can't get the CPU or the RAM stable later at higher speeds. Almost every Ryzen CPU can hit 3.8GHz so this should be easy.
> 
> 3. No Ryzen Master or Dual Intelligent Processors (ASUS tool) . Use TurboV Core.
> 
> *Stability testing tools:*
> 
> Prime95 : https://www.mersenne.org/download/ (CPU and CPU+RAM)
> 
> Memtest64: https://www.techpowerup.com/memtest64/ (RAM)
> 
> OCCT: http://www.ocbase.com/index.php/download (CPU and CPU+RAM)
> 
> Realbench: https://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/realbench-v2-leaderboard/ (Overall stability testing program)
> 
> IBT AVX: http://www.mediafire.com/file/h8p7wl0yvn3ryet/IBT_AVX.zip (CPU and CPU+RAM)
> 
> LinX: Does not currently work on Ryzen, unless you have no problem using the Korean version :http://hwtips.tistory.com/1611 (LinX v0.8.0 AMD Edition) or modify version 0.6.9 by Alexander Gusev. Let me know if you want to use it then I will post a modified version of it. Credits must be given, this is why I have to modify it then post links to the authors.
> 
> Use 12GB of RAM if you want to have RAM stability confirmed when testing CPU overclock. If you only want to test the CPU then around 2GB of RAM i enough.
> 
> *Voltage manipulating tool:*
> 
> TurboV Core: http://www.mediafire.com/file/hna3wfwintt2swr/TurboV_Core_1.01.15.zip
> 
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks alot for the help guys! I'll report back with results after I get to it


----------



## boostedxfg2

I'm getting a q code on the board of d3, which mean "some of the architectural protocols are not recognized". Does anyone know what that means? Also my ram sticks are RGB and changed to solely red lighting for some reason which I assume is an issue with them?

Also after updating to bios 6001, now the computer takes a very long time to boot up, like a full minute of staring at the ROG symbol before it continues..


----------



## seniorfallrisk

3200MHz said:


> As a person who speaks the same language as him, I can translate it back and then to English again.
> What he wanted to say - something (LLC 3) is "causing stutters".


He's talking about performance/hardware monitors. He literally listed them right after. "Stats" "statistics," it's 1usmus speak.



mtrai said:


> @1usmus I respect your work...however there are other differences in the C6H vs CC6H Wifi bios. Everytime I have used any C6H bios on my C6H WiFi it soft bricks and I have to use the USB flashback to a C6HWiFi bio to get it working again. I know that you believe they are the same but they are not. I mentioned it to you long time ago.


Have you tried the full bios flash though? If you're just putting the bios on through the flashback way, that's why. Parts of the bios are left untouched unless you use afuefix64 or whatever it is to flash the entire bios chip.


----------



## gtbtk

You are the one making this into a mountain again. I was sympathizing with frustrations of another user who was putting in a load of work for the community and being dumped on for the privileged. I didn't go into specifics about something that happened a year ago until you challenged me.

You didn't answer the question I posed about why there is the performance limitations of Ryzen. I assume that from your comment, you still have no idea why latency is 50% higher and performance still has limitations compared to the competition. 

Faster and lower latency memory certainly helps mitigate the performance issues but it doesn't solve the GPU and NVME performance ceiling that I was looking at with a hope of finding a resolution without the benefit of any documentation. The faster Ram only treats a symptom and not the cause. While current performance is adequate, PCIE reliant applications are not to the same levels as the Intel CPUs. 




Johan45 said:


> When I posted that result I had been working with Ryzen for well over a month and understood quite well the relationship between ram speed and IF. Even with worse timings/latency, benchmark scores would improve with faster ram because the whole CPU communicated better.
> I'm not going to carry on this conversation. You can play the martyr all you want if that makes you feel better.


----------



## mtrai

seniorfallrisk said:


> He's talking about performance/hardware monitors. He literally listed them right after. "Stats" "statistics," it's 1usmus speak.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried the full bios flash though? If you're just putting the bios on through the flashback way, that's why. Parts of the bios are left untouched unless you use afuefix64 or whatever it is to flash the entire bios chip.


No I had not given that a thought actually....This issue arose in the first set of 1usums modded bios. TBH I have not tried it since. It is a thought for me to try.

/edit getting ready to test this.


----------



## gtbtk

seniorfallrisk said:


> Is this still the case? If it gives a nice improvement, I'm gonna try it as my mobo is finally on its way home from RMA. I've used 112mhz on the BCLK for when ram dividers weren't as plentiful, but never tried any higher.


You don't need to do that any more for better memory performance. You have access to the memory secondary and tertiary timings available for adjustment that were not available before. Back in the day, Chew was running 125Mhz but he was also setting PCIe to version 1. The bios would automatically reduce PCIe 3 to PCIe 2 at about 112Mhz from memory

You may find that after tuning your multiplier, increasing BCLK to 103-105Mhz helps give the CPU and memory a small 100-200 mhz performance boost if you can keep it stable. It may cause other issues with PCIe connected peripherals though, you will only know if you try it.


----------



## hurricane28

1usmus said:


> st*u*tters
> 
> 
> 
> lol nice
> 
> 
> 
> on CH6 there is no possibility to set timings for each module. In the left-hand windows, the board offers settings that should be set for the def frequency (relative to the XMP profile)
> 
> 
> 
> Very strange, because the controllers are all identical except for the Wi-Fi module (sometimes even in bios mods I used foreign donors). I can rebuild the BIOS file for the Wi-Fi version, but it will take a long time. 6001 is an intermediate version, next week (9-11 march) a new bios is expected.


I hear ya, but what stutters are you talking about? LLC level 3 works best for me. I could run level 2 on 1701 BIOS but all of a sudden i need level 3 since 3008 BIOS..


----------



## CeltPC

boostedxfg2 said:


> I'm getting a q code on the board of d3, which mean "some of the architectural protocols are not recognized". Does anyone know what that means? Also my ram sticks are RGB and changed to solely red lighting for some reason which I assume is an issue with them?
> 
> Also after updating to bios 6001, now the computer takes a very long time to boot up, like a full minute of staring at the ROG symbol before it continues..


Please post what other - if any - changes you have made to CPU and memory settings at this point. If you are not sure, I would suggest returning to "scratch" by loading and saving "optimized defaults". See how things are behaving after that with default settings. 

BTW when you flashed to 6001, did you follow the recommended method of first clearing CMOS, using the button on the backplate? Failing to do so can cause issues that you just cannot fix without re-flashing the bios again.

Without knowing if you have Aura installed, and what you may have done with your sticks I'm not sure on that issue. You may be aware that G.Skill RGB sticks have a problematic history with SPD corruption. I exchanged mine for non-RGB quite a while ago, so hopefully those issues have been fixed by now.


----------



## boostedxfg2

CeltPC said:


> Please post what other - if any - changes you have made to CPU and memory settings at this point. If you are not sure, I would suggest returning to "scratch" by loading and saving "optimized defaults". See how things are behaving after that with default settings.
> 
> BTW when you flashed to 6001, did you follow the recommended method of first clearing CMOS, using the button on the backplate? Failing to do so can cause issues that you just cannot fix without re-flashing the bios again.
> 
> Without knowing if you have Aura installed, and what you may have done with your sticks I'm not sure on that issue. You may be aware that G.Skill RGB sticks have a problematic history with SPD corruption. I exchanged mine for non-RGB quite a while ago, so hopefully those issues have been fixed by now.


I have optimized defaults on. I did not clear cmos before flashing to 6001. I will try doing that. 

I don't have aura installed. When I first assembled the pc, I just had the basics on (cpu, ram, gpu) and it was sitting on the mobo box and everything worked perfect. Yesterday I finally got it all installed into the case and added some fans and suddenly I have these issues. q code 24, ram sticks rgb stays on red, mobo rgb lights dont come on, and it takes a god awful long time to boot into windows.


----------



## sbakic

*To all people*

Guys, can you ******* answer me. When you turn on your PC from "shut down" state what sequence of color you have on witch version of bios?

Mine for 1701, default and overclocked is orange - red - white -green. For 3008, 3502 overclocked is: orange - red - orange - red - white - green (orange and red repeat, as you can see). Thanks.


----------



## mtrai

seniorfallrisk said:


> He's talking about performance/hardware monitors. He literally listed them right after. "Stats" "statistics," it's 1usmus speak.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried the full bios flash though? If you're just putting the bios on through the flashback way, that's why. Parts of the bios are left untouched unless you use afuefix64 or whatever it is to flash the entire bios chip.


also @1usmus



Okay just a quick update I did indeed try this however both the afuefix64 and afugan commands fail due to

Error: Rom file Rom Id is not compatible with existing Bios RomID

Previously as in late last year you could force it thought the bios flashback but soft brick. SO I thought what the I would try 6001 C6H via flashback, this is now a no go, did not flash the bios but did not soft brick. THis is trying this on the C6HWiFi


----------



## Ramad

mtrai said:


> No I had not given that a thought actually....This issue arose in the first set of 1usums modded bios. TBH I have not tried it since. It is a thought for me to try.
> 
> /edit getting ready to test this.


I would not flash a BIOS for C6H on C6HWIFI. I'm sure your motherboard will not recognize the BIOS because you may very well have a different EC than those used on C6H.


----------



## Brko

@mtrai

Agree with @Ramad
If you bricked your board 1st time, you will brick it again. Those boards are not the same. Not just Wi-Fi is only difference, there's perhaps more of that.

Why do you need that mod anyway? Not that your rig will become better and faster for 10%. 

Anyhoo, good luck and keep us posted 



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mtrai

Thanks @Ramad and @Brko I did it to show they are actually different. 

Way back when (many months ago) when Elmor released a beta bios I tried it and it soft bricked with the C6H bios. 

This time it with the 6001 non modded nor modded, it will not even allow you use flashback to change the bios from the Wifi to just the C6H

I understand the risks. Check out my last 2 or 3 posts and it will become clear why I took the risk. I am not picking any fights just proving what I said would happen. I know how to get around my error but just do not feel the need or value to even bother with it. BUt at least now they even have a check in the flash back function to prevent even just soft bricking.

Heck I was the first person to flash my RX 290x using RX 390x bios ( as soon as a 390x bios was available) and post my results years ago. Just to show it could be done. No it was not stable at that time but it was a proof of concept at the time since then much work was done on those cards by many people who deserve many thanks.


----------



## Brko

Nice job on R9 cards  
I am not judging or attacking, god forbid, just curious, what do you think in what terms it will be beneficial if you succesfully flash this to C6HWiFi ?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mtrai

Brko said:


> Nice job on R9 cards
> I am not judging or attacking, god forbid, just curious, what do you think in what terms it will be beneficial if you succesfully flash this to C6HWiFi ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Honestly for my system not really a thing, however was just showing that this is not a thing that works and used to result in soft bricking by cross flashing these as they are not the same so I even though I am pretty sure I could force the cross flash it would still soft brick. It is just not allowed anymore somewhere down the line from months ago via flash back. 

I was seeing incorrect advice on this matter...so I was setting the record straight by actually doing it once again since I have the C6H WiFI

Incidentally the wifi bios module is poorly implemented in the C6HWiFI bios. What I know if you disable the wifi function in the bios, it only disable the wifi not the blue tooth and no option ti disable bluetooth. Submitted bug reports on this several times.

PS I already knew this would not work since the bios module that the wifi control is in an important different address with other bios functions when you compare the C6H bios to the C6HWiFi bios side by side. And that important bios function is in a totally different address location in the C6HWiFi. Hope that made sense?


----------



## Ramad

mtrai said:


> Honestly for my system not really a thing, however was just showing that this is not a thing that works and used to result in soft bricking by cross flashing these as they are not the same so I even though I am pretty sure I could force the cross flash it would still soft brick. It is just not allowed anymore somewhere down the line from months ago via flash back.
> 
> I was seeing incorrect advice on this matter...so I was setting the record straight by actually doing it once again since I have the C6H WiFI
> 
> Incidentally the wifi bios module is poorly implemented in the C6HWiFI bios. What I know if you disable the wifi function in the bios, it only disable the wifi not the blue tooth and no option ti disable bluetooth. Submitted bug reports on this several times.
> 
> PS I already knew this would not work since the bios module that the wifi control is in an important different address with other bios functions when you compare the C6H bios to the C6HWiFi bios side by side. And that important bios function is in a totally different address location in the C6HWiFi. Hope that made sense?


It's good that it did not accept the BIOS. You would have to recover the BIOS again if it did. This is at least a proof (again) that when motherboards are different then their BIOS are different too, so no mix and match.


----------



## RobrPatty

my board has the wifi on the back but no actual connectors. does that mean it's still a wifi board?


----------



## ciukacz

CeltPC said:


> BTW when you flashed to 6001, did you follow the recommended method of first clearing CMOS, using the button on the backplate? Failing to do so can cause issues that you just cannot fix without re-flashing the bios again.


do you remember what kind of issues?
i never did that on any bios, i always just did "load optimized defaults".


----------



## toxick

On 23 February 2017 I received 1800x and CH6. After one year and many testings of Bios's and memories kit I got the conclusion that the best Bios for me is 1701. The only inconvenient of this bios is that it has cold boot.


----------



## Amir007

toxick said:


> On 23 February 2017 I received 1800x and CH6. After one year and many testings of Bios's and memories kit I got the conclusion that the best Bios for me is 1701. The only inconvenient of this bios is that it has cold boot.



You are not telling us what is it that you find wrong in the latest 6001? 

In my case, 6001 is the only one that allows me to run 4GHz, 100% stable using p-state0 @1.37v. I can also push my ram to 3466Mhz in Windows and play games on it no problem at c14. Cold boot? No thanks.


----------



## mtrai

Just for the sake of being thorugh and fair to everyone that works on or likes the C6H I am gonna explore some other options with flash the C6H WIFI with the 6001 bios and /or the modded bios. I had some ideas come to me while I was sleeping. Tried one out this morning and made progress. I am now in Windows 10 with 6001 bios from the C6H with wifi and bluetooth working.

Only just did this, so my system is not set up yet the way I would in the bios, so no benchmarks to share but I will. I need to tune my system first but it can be done..now to look for problems or issues.

Thanks @1usmus @Ramad I know y'all may not agree but both of y'all encourage me. The flashing part needs a couple of extra switches to make it work properly. I should of filmed but alas I did not think it was gonna work.
@1usmus I know you did not know, and we were thinking the same by comparing the bios...apparently the wifi section in bios allows you to disable the wifi module via the bios in the wifi version. The C6H does not have that option to disable in the bios.

I will report back any issues, problems or improvements.

Already noticed no cold boot issue for me.


----------



## boostedxfg2

toxick said:


> On 23 February 2017 I received 1800x and CH6. After one year and many testings of Bios's and memories kit I got the conclusion that the best Bios for me is 1701. The only inconvenient of this bios is that it has cold boot.


1701 seems to the best bios for me as well. To anyone who read the issues I was having this weekend, I originally updated to 1701 when I first built the PC. All was well. I then tried 6001 and windows took 5 minutes to boot. every time and I seemed to have ram issues. I then tried both 3502, and then 3008. None of those 3 BIOS worked for me, windows took AGES to load, literally 3 minutes. Last night I flashed back to 1701, and now I boot into windows like normal, maybe 10 seconds. 

I'm assuming the 3 latest BIOS after 1701 don't agree with my mobo?? I don't get why it happens..


----------



## toxick

It needs more voltage with 6001 BIOS for CPU, SOC, RAM and in load bus speed drops almost to 94.

And now, speaking about RAM, wit 0082 BIOS I was able to run stable @ 3600


----------



## toxick

AMD Ryzen 2700X

https://www.3dmark.com/spy/3366892


----------



## MishelLngelo

Haven't tried this 1700x but my score with 1600x at stock was 5551.


----------



## Ramad

*LinX*

I have managed to get LinX to work on my system without the need to hack/modify Linpack. Replacing the files on the "64-bit" folder of LinX 0.6.5 by Alexander Gusev with the same files from v0.8.0K-AMD-Edition-x64 did the job. 

Here is the link for the zip file: *LinX 0.6.5 + v0.8.0K-AMD-Edition-x64* MD5:c64cda78770c03ac5fbcda46ee5d440c

It works good so far on my system R5 1600:

*Using 1 runner of 12GB of RAM and 12 threads*



Spoiler















*Using 2 runners of 6GB of RAM and 6 threads per run*



Spoiler















*Using 4 runners of 3GB of RAM and 3 threads per run*



Spoiler















It's nice to see a linear (almost) performance of Ryzen's Simultaneous Multithreading in the runs above. Calculate the sum of the runs threads given in GFlops.

*Disclaimer:*



Code:


This version is based on LinX 0.6.5 and 0.8.0K-AMD-Edition-x64.

There is no modifiaction to the original files beside replacing the 
files "linpack_xeon64.exe" and "libiomp5md.dll" in the "64-bit" folder of version 0.6.5 
with the same files from 0.8.0K-AMD-Edition-x64.

Credits belong to the respectable authors: 
Alexander Gusev for LinX 0.6.5: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?201670-LinX-A-simple-Linpack-interface  
Hardware Tips for LinX 0.8.0K-AMD-Edition-x64: http://hwtips.tistory.com/1611


----------



## Drearo

I just updated the bios from 1402 to 6002 and I am getting weird readings after OCing.

I am not sure if these readings are right. 4.40Ghz at 40x. Last time I overclocked it wouldnt get past 4.09 at 40x.
https://imgur.com/a/a0TzN


----------



## varyak

Hey guys, I recently got the Asus Crosshair VI Hero, replacing my Gigabyte Aorus Gaming 5, and I noticed that I have way less FPS in Overwatch. Does anyone of you maybe have an idea what might be going on? I remember HPET having a big impact on the Gigabyte, but you can't disable it on the Crosshair. Quite out of ideas to be honest, would like any input you might have. Already tried a windows reinstall and checked my settings. 
The HW performance itself looks fine to me: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/25448334?


----------



## 1usmus

@Ramad

your RAM E-die or D-die?

Thanks!



mtrai said:


> Just for the sake of being thorugh and fair to everyone that works on or likes the C6H I am gonna explore some other options with flash the C6H WIFI with the 6001 bios and /or the modded bios. I had some ideas come to me while I was sleeping. Tried one out this morning and made progress. I am now in Windows 10 with 6001 bios from the C6H with wifi and bluetooth working.
> 
> Only just did this, so my system is not set up yet the way I would in the bios, so no benchmarks to share but I will. I need to tune my system first but it can be done..now to look for problems or issues.
> 
> Thanks @1usmus @Ramad I know y'all may not agree but both of y'all encourage me. The flashing part needs a couple of extra switches to make it work properly. I should of filmed but alas I did not think it was gonna work.
> 
> @1usmus I know you did not know, and we were thinking the same by comparing the bios...apparently the wifi section in bios allows you to disable the wifi module via the bios in the wifi version. The C6H does not have that option to disable in the bios.
> 
> I will report back any issues, problems or improvements.
> 
> Already noticed no cold boot issue for me.


the impossible is possible? 

can you describe all of your actions?

thanks!


----------



## mtrai

mtrai said:


> Just for the sake of being thorugh and fair to everyone that works on or likes the C6H I am gonna explore some other options with flash the C6H WIFI with the 6001 bios and /or the modded bios. I had some ideas come to me while I was sleeping. Tried one out this morning and made progress. I am now in Windows 10 with 6001 bios from the C6H with wifi and bluetooth working.
> 
> Only just did this, so my system is not set up yet the way I would in the bios, so no benchmarks to share but I will. I need to tune my system first but it can be done..now to look for problems or issues.
> 
> 
> I will report back any issues, problems or improvements.
> 
> Already noticed no cold boot issue for me.


The funny thing was I thought about what was the command line switch to force flash and looked it up this morning and then someone posted just that thing in the unlocked cbs thread after that.

Weird to quote myself but my observations from this cross flash totally positive. I could never ever boot into windows with my ram at 3333. I am using less dram voltage at 3333 then I needed for 3200. And my soc voltage is went from 1.18 to 1.15 as well...but as said I am seeing a few errors in the memory at this speed. Hynix M-die single rank 2 x 8 GBCL16 3200 G'skill V ripjaws V

It is gonna take me a few days of stress testing to dial everything in and check system stability but everything works including wifi. 

The way the wifi/bluetooth card was working vai the bios was poorly implemented in the C6H WiFi. YOu could disable the wireless part but not the bluetooth part in the bios. The option to disable wireless is not the C6H bios...however you can disable wireless if you want in the device manager. You could always disable the bluetooth portion in the device manager. Not sure I am explaining this correctly. But to me it acts like a proper card...as I always thought I if I could disable the wireless part in the bios I should also be able to disable the bluetooth if I wanted to.

I did notice the 6001 reports a different AMD chipset. Previous to the 6001 flash the chipset was showing AMD X370, AMD K17 SCH, AMD k17 IMC now with the 6001 update it shows AMD X370, AMD Taishan, AMD K17 IMC

Performance wise I am sitting at the same level even with the slightly faster ram as I needed slightly looser timings but they have more bandwidth. Not gonna get into which is best...I am just looking to see if 6001 is a general improvement. Just being able to actually get into and windows and use windows with the ram at 3333 to me is a performance boost since I never could before.

I can't think of anything else at the moment TBH I am not best at ram overclocking so it takes me a long long time to figure out new settings and how to lower timings correctly.


----------



## 1usmus

mtrai said:


> The funny thing was I thought about what was the command line switch to force flash and looked it up this morning and then someone posted just that thing in the unlocked cbs thread after that.
> 
> Weird to quote myself but my observations from this cross flash totally positive. I could never ever boot into windows with my ram at 3333. I am using less dram voltage at 3333 then I needed for 3200. And my soc voltage is went from 1.18 to 1.15 as well...but as said I am seeing a few errors in the memory at this speed. Hynix M-die single rank 2 x 8 GBCL16 3200 G'skill V ripjaws V
> 
> It is gonna take me a few days of stress testing to dial everything in and check system stability but everything works including wifi.
> 
> The way the wifi/bluetooth card was working vai the bios was poorly implemented in the C6H WiFi. YOu could disable the wireless part but not the bluetooth part in the bios. The option to disable wireless is not the C6H bios...however you can disable wireless if you want in the device manager. You could always disable the bluetooth portion in the device manager. Not sure I am explaining this correctly. But to me it acts like a proper card...as I always thought I if I could disable the wireless part in the bios I should also be able to disable the bluetooth if I wanted to.
> 
> I did notice the 6001 reports a different AMD chipset. Previous to the 6001 flash the chipset was showing AMD X370, AMD K17 SCH, AMD k17 IMC now with the 6001 update it shows AMD X370, AMD Taishan, AMD K17 IMC
> 
> Performance wise I am sitting at the same level even with the slightly faster ram as I needed slightly looser timings but they have more bandwidth. Not gonna get into which is best...I am just looking to see if 6001 is a general improvement. Just being able to actually get into and windows and use windows with the ram at 3333 to me is a performance boost since I never could before.
> 
> I can't think of anything else at the moment TBH I am not best at ram overclocking so it takes me a long long time to figure out new settings and how to lower timings correctly.


So you used Afuefix64?


----------



## Brko

This SoC voltage... what is purpose of that? I'm keeping it 1.0625V in BIOS and HWInfo reads 1.1V when CPU is at 100%.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## FloppyDrive

I finally upgraded from 1501 to 6001. Without any major tweaks, the stability is pretty much the same.

One major difference, is that the BIOS time is now 11 seconds when it use to be 22 seconds under Fast Boot.


----------



## Bart

I had a different experience after upgrading to 6001. My RAM, which used to be perfectly fine at 3466, now reverts to 2133 with the same memory profiles selected in the BIOS.  D'OH!


----------



## mtrai

1usmus said:


> So you used Afuefix64?


 Yes but I am not yet comfortable without further testing saying for sure what needs to be added to your flashing instructions as I do my best to make sure I fully test something before providing details in case something goes wrong. (note you FLASH ANY BIOS AT YOU OWN RISK is a disclaimer I have always made)... without much further testing. I stand by it worked months ago with just flash back to cross flash but soft bricked. There is an additional command line switch that is needed. I am still trying to check everything as some sensors readings seemed to have changed. Further on that this later once I am sure I am seeing what I think I am seeing.

I thought the c6h had a slot for a wifi/bluetooth mini card under the RGB thing around that says crosshair VI. It was just empty. Not bothered to research that yet.

So far the 6001 on the C6H WiFi is a win but I am trying to decide to how to proceed in MY testing.

I took Elmor at his word that the bios were not compatible but thought like you did but wanted a "safe" way to go about it. This is not my first time cross flashing a motherboard bios, heck I have even used hot flashing when things have gone awry, but I digress. 

It could be my ram but I have never much had to work with the fine tuning of ram....or rather I I did not bother.

Note I also switch from one thing to another as my mood sees fit. I mean I got distracted today once again searching some infomation down on this new monitor I just got a Viotek GN32Q monitor as I really want to know the panel inside. FOund some useful info but it all in chinese I think in graphics so I can use translators. But I did learn viotek is a US company owned by a chinese company and so forth. Incidentally my monitor has 125% RGB panel vs the 99% RGB that was commonly thought. We all know how that goes.


----------



## BUFUMAN

elguero said:


> I have a funny one.
> 
> I have an elgato gamecapture HD that I haven't in well over a year before I build my ryzen system, and today I was in need to use it, so I installed the game capture software, connected all that needed connecting and started trying to record something.
> 
> The fist thing I noticed was that the device was taking longer than I remembered it took to initialize (I used to use it with a surface pro 3) and once the device took off I noticed how the video was all choppy, like unwatchable choppy.
> 
> I thought something was wrong with the hdmi cables. So I tried several others but the video remained choppy.
> 
> Then I changed the decoder from the video card (1080ti) to the cpu but everything remained the same.
> 
> I thought maybe the device was defective, and to be sure it wasn’t the computer I tried it on my Surface 3, but the video on it was flawless, with the same capture settings.
> 
> And that’s when I became sure it was either a problem with the pc, or some software compatibility that elgato software had with either the cpu or the chipset.
> 
> This is when in a last attempt I started trying different usb ports on the motherboard, First I tried the back usb 3 ports, but the video still was choppy, then I tried the usb 2 ports, but everything was the same, then I tried the front panel usb 3 ports and all remained the same.
> And this is when I remembered that my case had 4 usb 3 front panel ports and I was running two of them with a passthrough cable from the back of the computer and the other two were connected to the internal usb 3 port.
> 
> So finally I tried connecting the device to the one coming from inside the motherboard and voila, butter smooth video!
> 
> So, what gives, anyone have any idea what’s going on? Right now I’m running everything at stock.


Can we please talk about this issue, because it's a real problem with that board...

Thanks. 

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## VPII

I need some assistance. I tried to do another Dry Ice run over the weekend to see whether I could push my clocks closer to 4.7ghz. I ran into some issues where the board would give a qcode 75 error when starting up / restarting and after that I'll get no startup at all, not even powering on. I manage to get past this by disconnecting everything, removing the pot and also take out the battery. After an hour or so it would work again.

Unfortunately my clocking did not go all that well and upon investigating I found that my cpu multiplier was stuck at x 5.5 with the cpu running 550+mhz. I reflashed the bios back to the one before 6001 but the result was the same. Afterwards when I removed the pot made sure all is dry and good I booted up my normal daily clocks of 3.9ghz without an issue. This was clearly related to the cold, but I had no such issues the previous time I clocked with Dry Ice. Any idea why this would happen?


----------



## Johan45

VPII said:


> I need some assistance. I tried to do another Dry Ice run over the weekend to see whether I could push my clocks closer to 4.7ghz. I ran into some issues where the board would give a qcode 75 error when starting up / restarting and after that I'll get no startup at all, not even powering on. I manage to get past this by disconnecting everything, removing the pot and also take out the battery. After an hour or so it would work again.
> 
> Unfortunately my clocking did not go all that well and upon investigating I found that my cpu multiplier was stuck at x 5.5 with the cpu running 550+mhz. I reflashed the bios back to the one before 6001 but the result was the same. Afterwards when I removed the pot made sure all is dry and good I booted up my normal daily clocks of 3.9ghz without an issue. This was clearly related to the cold, but I had no such issues the previous time I clocked with Dry Ice. Any idea why this would happen?



I have taken Ryzen cold many times with LN2 and find that BIOS version is important. I prefer BIOS 1201 personally. Not every session can be a winner or go as planned.


----------



## xcr89

I have freezes every 10 seconds / 1 min frequently, when running occt linpack with 64bit, AVX, Use all logical cores (90% ram)
At the end the video drivers crashed the screen went black for a while and came back this have also happend using intel burn test, same behaviour freezes frequently and video card driver crash or something becouse screen goes black and comes back. 

Even on stock settings the stress test freezes frequently this freeze problem doesnt seem to go away, could it be a faulty motherboard or what is the deal here i have already replaced the cpu since it had segfault (early version) and even the b-die kit in hoping this freeze stops but it havent, i am clueless how to get rid of this freeze issue during stress tests, is this normal?


----------



## VPII

Johan45 said:


> I have taken Ryzen cold many times with LN2 and find that BIOS version is important. I prefer BIOS 1201 personally. Not every session can be a winner or go as planned.


Hi Thanks..... I'll give 1201 a try. I think it was 1201 that I did my last session with so it may be that.


----------



## 3200MHz

sbakic said:


> Guys, can you ******* answer me. When you turn on your PC from "shut down" state what sequence of color you have on witch version of bios?
> 
> Mine for 1701, default and overclocked is orange - red - white -green. For 3008, 3502 overclocked is: orange - red - orange - red - white - green (orange and red repeat, as you can see). Thanks.


Cold boot colors (3502): Y-R-Y-R-W-G.


----------



## BUFUMAN

xcr89 said:


> I have freezes every 10 seconds / 1 min frequently, when running occt linpack with 64bit, AVX, Use all logical cores (90% ram)
> At the end the video drivers crashed the screen went black for a while and came back this have also happend using intel burn test, same behaviour freezes frequently and video card driver crash or something becouse screen goes black and comes back.
> 
> Even on stock settings the stress test freezes frequently this freeze problem doesnt seem to go away, could it be a faulty motherboard or what is the deal here i have already replaced the cpu since it had segfault (early version) and even the b-die kit in hoping this freeze stops but it havent, i am clueless how to get rid of this freeze issue during stress tests, is this normal?


I would like to know if the same situation happens on a intel system. 
We had the same freezing with heavy load here in this thread. 

Somewhere on the first 1000 post... 
Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## abso

Anyone knows how I can get the fans of my Noctua NH-D15 to run at 300rpm in idle? I set silent profile but they only spin down to about 600rpm. Does the Bios/fan controlls not support anything below 600 or what is the issue?


----------



## CarnageHimura

abso said:


> Anyone knows how I can get the fans of my Noctua NH-D15 to run at 300rpm in idle? I set silent profile but they only spin down to about 600rpm. Does the Bios/fan controlls not support anything below 600 or what is the issue?


did you already run the fan test on BIOS or AISuite??


----------



## The Sandman

Is it just me? Can someone please explain why I can no longer attach a win 10 snip (png).
I can attach a bios text file with no issue. 
And where the heck do I find "spoiler" located now? Site upgrades...sheesh.
I need to be retrained I guess......

Here's that text file I mentioned above as I can't delete now lol.
It WAS part of a message that would have included a few test results snips of my latest gains after returning back to 3502 from 6001.
Deleted the text after getting tired of trying to figure this new site out, oh well.


----------



## hurricane28

The Sandman said:


> Is it just me? Can someone please explain why I can no longer attach a win 10 snip (png).
> I can attach a bios text file with no issue.
> And where the heck do I find "spoiler" located now? Site upgrades...sheesh.
> I need to be retrained I guess......
> 
> Here's that text file I mentioned above as I can't delete now lol.
> It WAS part of a message that would have included a few test results snips of my latest gains after returning back to 3502 from 6001.
> Deleted the text after getting tired of trying to figure this new site out, oh well.


I have the same problem man, hope its getting resolved soon. 

Thnx for the settings, i will take a look at them and compare them to mine.


----------



## hurricane28

Hey! Our flames and reps are gone...


----------



## pez

abso said:


> Anyone knows how I can get the fans of my Noctua NH-D15 to run at 300rpm in idle? I set silent profile but they only spin down to about 600rpm. Does the Bios/fan controlls not support anything below 600 or what is the issue?


Looks like minimum for the fan is 300RPM, so it should be fine to do that. Have you tried manually setting a curve with the minimum being 20%? (i.e. 300RPM is 20% of your max RPM range)


----------



## abso

CarnageHimura said:


> did you already run the fan test on BIOS or AISuite??


Thanks, that fixed it. Didnt know there was such an option in the BIOS.


----------



## BUFUMAN

hurricane28 said:


> Hey! Our flames and reps are gone...


yep


----------



## 1usmus

*AGESA 1.0.0.1a*

New bios on AGESA 1.0.0.1a on stage testing  very soon


----------



## Superbegita

1usmus said:


> New bios on AGESA 1.0.0.1a on stage testing  very soon


Hi there ! .. How are you guys ? Since the time i wanted to suscribe to this webnsite ^^ 

Humm the AGESA 1.0.0.1 ? You mean the future ones or the one who is already released ? (sorry i am french guy so if i made some mistakes..it's "normal" French is my native language to the origine).

Ah ! Yes ..i was about to forgot ! I wanted to THANQKS YOU VERY MUCH for your VERY USEFUL software for Ryzen (the famous Ryzen DRAM Calculator) ..Thanks to..after searching the best résultats possible.. I have achieved..that !

I think it's the ultimate limite of the memory controller of my 1800X so far.

https://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2018/10/2/1520342743-capture-d-ecran-99.png


----------



## 1usmus

Superbegita said:


> Hi there ! .. How are you guys ? Since the time i wanted to suscribe to this webnsite ^^
> 
> Humm the AGESA 1.0.0.1 ? You mean the future ones or the one who is already released ? (sorry i am french guy so if i made some mistakes..it's "normal" French is my native language to the origine).


all is well  this week will be available a new BIOS


----------



## Superbegita

1usmus said:


> all is well  this week will be available a new BIOS


Ah ! Great for sure so ^^ Happy to heard that.. if you allow me i am going to prevent my friends (of the famous french website Jeuxvideo.com).

Humm sorry but if i am here i not have a Asus Crosshair . But a Gigabyte AX370 Gaming K7 (on the latest BIOS actuel the F22b).

For the ram i use a dual kit (soon another one to add) of G.Skill Trident Z RGB (in 2x8go so 16go for now in total).

Humm i have to say too i ave heard stories from people who succeed to boot their ram to 3700/3766Mhz..legend say true according to you? (at least that's it's on a 1900X best of the 8 cores Ryzen actually who can reach the 4.3ghz).


----------



## Anty

Looks asrock already released 1.0.0.1a today for most boards.
Release notes as usual (short)



> 1.Update AMD AGESA to PinnaclePI-AM4_1.0.0.1a.
> 2.Improve M.2 SSD compatibility.


I wonder when (and if) wrong CPU speed readings will be fixed.


----------



## LicSqualo

Anty said:


> I wonder when (and if) wrong CPU speed readings will be fixed.


Agree!!!


----------



## Syldon

deleted


----------



## Superbegita

Anty said:


> Looks asrock already released 1.0.0.1a today for most boards.
> Release notes as usual (short)
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder when (and if) wrong CPU speed readings will be fixed.


Ah ? serious ? Humm ùme not again..well i am going to wait a bit more ^^


----------



## hurricane28

LicSqualo said:


> Agree!!!


They won't because they can't... Same way with the sensor reading issues, they promise a fix but there was, is and never will be a fix because they simply can't fix it... 

MSI, Gigabyte etc, have no problems with these sensors except Asus and The Stilt explained why..


----------



## CarnageHimura

abso said:


> Thanks, that fixed it. Didnt know there was such an option in the BIOS.


Perfect! Happy to help ^^


----------



## Anty

hurricane28 said:


> They won't because they can't... Same way with the sensor reading issues, they promise a fix but there was, is and never will be a fix because they simply can't fix it...
> 
> MSI, Gigabyte etc, have no problems with these sensors except Asus and The Stilt explained why..


You did not read my post that LicSqualo commented. It has nothing to do with sensors.


----------



## hurricane28

Anty said:


> You did not read my post that LicSqualo commented. It has nothing to do with sensors.


You didn't read my post.. I said they won't fix it because they can't, which was meant for the CPU readings, the sensors were just as reverence man.


----------



## CodyPredy

Any news on a fix for "Wake from Sleep" bug?


----------



## LicSqualo

hurricane28 said:


> They won't because they can't... Same way with the sensor reading issues, they promise a fix but there was, is and never will be a fix because they simply can't fix it...
> 
> MSI, Gigabyte etc, have no problems with these sensors except Asus and The Stilt explained why..


I still hope that it's not so Hurri, the problem has arisen from an AGESA version onwards, I don't think it is related as the problem of the CPU fan from the controller on the motherboard. Or at least I hope so (even to me sometimes this header go crazy and I have to turn off the PC to retake a decent control. Note that I've 4x 120mm fans with a splitter connected to the CPU and when happen, they go up to 1500 RPM (very noisy)).
From what I understood, many bios releases were released to us only by replacing the CPU microcode part (AGESA), while others covered much of the motherboard structure. I don't imagine how they are organized within ASUS and I can't even from this position understand the problems that there may be to release a new bios, but so far they have done so, never leaving us with serious problems and such as to compromise the use of the PC.
When it happened to me, I admit, I had an immediate response here on the forum.
Excellent service, worthy of the best motherboard for this CPU.
They are very careful even though they do not seem to be. And if you have been told that the problem will be solved, trust, it will be resolved.

I'm running at 4090 MHz (40,5 x 101 fsb) with my ram at 3500 Mhz. Benchable and playable at 1,39250V + 0.02500 offset, LLC3.
I've save my config rock stable of 4,05GHz.
I don't think I can use the same settings for the next bios. Sure. 
This is the fun of overclock! 
overclock everything...


----------



## Anty

hurricane28 said:


> You didn't read my post.. I said they won't fix it because they can't, which was meant for the CPU readings, the sensors were just as reverence man.


My sensors work fine so I can't complain


----------



## hurricane28

LicSqualo said:


> I still hope that it's not so Hurri, the problem has arisen from an AGESA version onwards, I don't think it is related as the problem of the CPU fan from the controller on the motherboard. Or at least I hope so (even to me sometimes this header go crazy and I have to turn off the PC to retake a decent control. Note that I've 4x 120mm fans with a splitter connected to the CPU and when happen, they go up to 1500 RPM (very noisy)).
> From what I understood, many bios releases were released to us only by replacing the CPU microcode part (AGESA), while others covered much of the motherboard structure. I don't imagine how they are organized within ASUS and I can't even from this position understand the problems that there may be to release a new bios, but so far they have done so, never leaving us with serious problems and such as to compromise the use of the PC.
> When it happened to me, I admit, I had an immediate response here on the forum.
> Excellent service, worthy of the best motherboard for this CPU.
> They are very careful even though they do not seem to be. And if you have been told that the problem will be solved, trust, it will be resolved.
> 
> I'm running at 4090 MHz (40,5 x 101 fsb) with my ram at 3500 Mhz. Benchable and playable at 1,39250V + 0.02500 offset, LLC3.
> I've save my config rock stable of 4,05GHz.
> I don't think I can use the same settings for the next bios. Sure.
> This is the fun of overclock!
> overclock everything...


Perhaps, but why isn't Asus testing this BEFORE they bring it to public? I mean, i really don't understand why i need a lot more voltage for the same clocks after 1701 BIOS.. This frustrates me as no one has the answer.. 
The clock speeds on Ryzen are already ridiculously low and every MHz is more than welcome. The only possibility that i can think of is that my CPU has degraded, but that would be weird because i never ran too much voltage through it compared to others.


----------



## 1usmus

*ZEN + news * :thumb:

https://videocardz.com/75185/first-benchmarks-of-ryzen-7-2000-cpu-have-been-leaked


----------



## BUFUMAN

I will not buy a new one. I will not be an early adaptor again. Sry to say but that's the truth. Its better to wait 1 more year... 

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bart

Yeah great, a new CPU to drop into a board that sucks. I'll pass too. I'll change my mind once I see ONE good non-beta BIOS. Asus hasn't even figured out how to shut off the rainbow motherboard lights when you power this pig down, and that's not on AMD, that's on ASUS. Garbage, utter garbage. I'm starting to wonder how much of this CH6 crap is AMD's fault versus Asus.


----------



## The Sandman

Bart said:


> Asus hasn't even figured out how to shut off the rainbow motherboard lights when you power this pig down, and that's not on AMD, that's on ASUS.


If I understand this right you can turn off lights when not in use, I do.
Advanced/Onboard Devices?/RGB LED Lighting "In sleep, hibernate and soft off states" to "Off"


----------



## matthew87

The Sandman said:


> If I understand this right you can turn off lights when not in use, I do.
> Advanced/Onboard Devices?/RGB LED Lighting "In sleep, hibernate and soft off states" to "Off"


This function has never worked for me on my C6H.

The sleep/hibernate/off state setting is ignored and the lights continue to run. 

So i'll back the other poster in saying this is and always has been broken (perhaps a few earlier BIOSs had it working)


----------



## hughjazz44

matthew87 said:


> This function has never worked for me on my C6H.
> 
> The sleep/hibernate/off state setting is ignored and the lights continue to run.
> 
> So i'll back the other poster in saying this is and always has been broken (perhaps a few earlier BIOSs had it working)


Download the latest version of Asus Aura. You can set what you want the LEDs to do on power down. "Sync at shutdown" You can set lights to do various things. I have mine set to "Breathe" when sleeping or off, and "Static" when it's on.


----------



## Bart

matthew87 said:


> This function has never worked for me on my C6H.
> 
> The sleep/hibernate/off state setting is ignored and the lights continue to run.
> 
> So i'll back the other poster in saying this is and always has been broken (perhaps a few earlier BIOSs had it working)


It's never worked for me, from the 1st bios to a ton of others, NONE of them shut those lights down when you power down. Bloody annoying IMO, and Aura has nothing to do with it (some other poster mentioned it). Aura shouldn't mean jack when you power the system off.


----------



## VicViper

Bart said:


> It's never worked for me, from the 1st bios to a ton of others, NONE of them shut those lights down when you power down. Bloody annoying IMO, and Aura has nothing to do with it (some other poster mentioned it). Aura shouldn't mean jack when you power the system off.


Have you tried this Firmware flash from Raja: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?94418-Aura-firmware-reflash-recovery-tool

I don't know if that'll solve your problem. Fortunately my lights do turn off with the appropriate bios settings, so I can't verify this method.


----------



## 3200MHz

Bart said:


> Asus hasn't even figured out how to shut off the rainbow motherboard lights when you power this pig down


You can turn the led lights off in BIOS with no problems. You even have an option to select when you want to see or not to see them.
I personally turned them off for all cases. I don't like a discotheque in my computer case.


----------



## bbowseroctacore

removed the unicorn poop rgb backboard from my cvie and disabled both rgb settings in bios from day one. never had any issues with it coming back to haunt me....


----------



## lordzed83

3200MHz said:


> You can turn the led lights off in BIOS with no problems. You even have an option to select when you want to see or not to see them.
> I personally turned them off for all cases. I don't like a discotheque in my computer case.


Dont tell him about secret option !!!!


----------



## 3200MHz

lordzed83 said:


> Dont tell him about secret option !!!!


Even if I'd wanted to - I can't, because I can't remember the name of the option, and can't look for it, because I'm at work now, and MB is at home longing for me.


----------



## LicSqualo

*HELP!*

Hi guys,
this morning my PC was freeze and after reboot (overclock session) no way to see and enter in bios.
My two led on MB stuck on 0d.
I've try bios flashback with an older version (1701) and after with the last version (6001, that was running) but nothing.
On my display I see only "American Megatrends" and nothing else!!! Nothing!
What is dead? CPU? Motherboard? Nothing?
I will attache the two screenshot (American Megatrends and 0d) if need.

TOO STRANGE!!!

As trace, I've just try the 101 fsb overclock to reach 4090 MHz (40,5 x 101). Running the system quite fine (I was reading an internet news page on chrome) until the freeze and reboot.
Nothing special, as the voltage CPU (1.42v) and other related overclocked settings. Usual.
HELP!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm a bit desperate... sorry!


----------



## 1usmus

LicSqualo said:


> Hi guys,
> this morning my PC was freeze and after reboot (overclock session) no way to see and enter in bios.
> My two led on MB stuck on 0d.
> I've try bios flashback with an older version (1701) and after with the last version (6001, that was running) but nothing.
> On my display I see only "American Megatrends" and nothing else!!! Nothing!
> What is dead? CPU? Motherboard? Nothing?
> I will attache the two screenshot (American Megatrends and 0d) if need.
> 
> TOO STRANGE!!!
> 
> As trace, I've just try the 101 fsb overclock to reach 4090 MHz (40,5 x 101). Running the system quite fine (I was reading an internet news page on chrome) until the freeze and reboot.
> Nothing special, as the voltage CPU (1.42v) and other related overclocked settings. Usual.
> HELP!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'm a bit desperate... sorry!


steps:
1) you need to remove both RAM modules
2) reset button
3) flashback
4) set both modules back


----------



## LicSqualo

*THANK YOU!*

Thank you 1usmus, I will try immediately!
... and I've also think to your modded bios and the relative installation as last beach...


----------



## LicSqualo

*No positive result*

Hi 1usmus, tried but same result: 0d and American Megatrends.

What I've do:

power off PC (for safe)
removed both sticks
power on (only the PSU)
reset + clear cmos
flashback
clear cmos
power off
put the stick inside (both, same position)
power on

But what is in hang, the motherboard?

Next step or same with exactly your indications?

Much appreciated, really.

Just now tried also A1 and B1 slots, same result.
If was the CPU I've to hear something by the MB buzzer/speaker? or not?

The HD start to check before enter in American Megatrends "dead" screen, so I'm thinking the CPU and the MB are ok and not damaged. 
But something in the MB go wonky and bad... my feeling.


----------



## BoMbY

Guess we'll need a BIOS mod to enable XFR2 Enhanced and Precision Boost Overdrive on the C6H ...


----------



## LicSqualo

*THANK YOU!*



1usmus said:


> steps:
> 1) you need to remove both RAM modules
> 2) reset button
> 3) flashback
> 4) set both modules back


Thank you! This don't solve, but switching the ram stick in different slot position do the trick!
A2, B2 to A1, B1 not
B2, A2 solve.


----------



## LicSqualo

now, all solved, I'm relaxed... two hours of free terror! TERRIBAD! really TERRIBAD. luckily with a happy end!


----------



## double68

LicSqualo said:


> Thank you! This don't solve, but switching the ram stick in different slot position do the trick!
> A2, B2 to A1, B1 not
> B2, A2 solve.


so you have solved with only one bank in A2 or B2?


----------



## LicSqualo

First I've tried only one stick, without result.
After i change the sticks position: the stick in b2 was insert in slot a2. The stick a2 in b2. Power on the system and bam! Solved. 
A Lucky shot. But what is happened is a mistery.


----------



## 1usmus

BoMbY said:


> Guess we'll need a BIOS mod to enable XFR2 Enhanced and Precision Boost Overdrive on the C6H ...


I've already unlocked it, it's not a problem 

at the moment in BIOS there are 2 variants of XFR 2.0. For the current generation of processors and for the new. 

BUT.

I see a tendency that the overclocking of the operative memory on the last bios is worsened. Most likely this is part of the plan. Business...




LicSqualo said:


> First I've tried only one stick, without result.
> After i change the sticks position: the stick in b2 was insert in slot a2. The stick a2 in b2. Power on the system and bam! Solved.
> A Lucky shot. But what is happened is a mistery.


This is not mysticism, this RTT of the main module became unavailable for some reason. I used to have 2 * 16 on hynix chips. After experiments, one of their modules refused to work in slot A2, but it worked perfectly in B2.
I did not go into this problem, but it is very common in the overclockers.ru forum. I advise you to completely reinstall the BIOS through Afuefix64


----------



## 4rcherz

so recently (today) got the C6H WiFi version. Code 8 as soon as i press power...  

Any recommendations to get this to boot?

So far, downloaded latest BIOS from Asusweb and flashbacked. no joy. 
Tried reseating CPU
Tried RAM in different slots and even without any installed.
With and without GFX
In and out of case.

Is there anything else i can try before i throw it under a bus?

TIA


----------



## Johan45

4rcherz said:


> so recently (today) got the C6H WiFi version. Code 8 as soon as i press power...
> 
> Any recommendations to get this to boot?
> 
> So far, downloaded latest BIOS from Asusweb and flashbacked. no joy.
> Tried reseating CPU
> Tried RAM in different slots and even without any installed.
> With and without GFX
> In and out of case.
> 
> Is there anything else i can try before i throw it under a bus?
> 
> TIA



You can try reseating the CPU and also see if it'll boot without the cooler installed. You won't kill it that way but I have had a board with issues around the socket that wouldn't boot with a cooler attached.


----------



## 1usmus

4rcherz said:


> so recently (today) got the C6H WiFi version. Code 8 as soon as i press power...
> 
> Any recommendations to get this to boot?
> 
> So far, downloaded latest BIOS from Asusweb and flashbacked. no joy.
> Tried reseating CPU
> Tried RAM in different slots and even without any installed.
> With and without GFX
> In and out of case.
> 
> Is there anything else i can try before i throw it under a bus?
> 
> TIA


do you have access to bios settings?


----------



## voreo

Bart said:


> Yeah great, a new CPU to drop into a board that sucks. I'll pass too. I'll change my mind once I see ONE good non-beta BIOS. Asus hasn't even figured out how to shut off the rainbow motherboard lights when you power this pig down, and that's not on AMD, that's on ASUS. Garbage, utter garbage. I'm starting to wonder how much of this CH6 crap is AMD's fault versus Asus.


You gotta do this from the Aura software, just install it, set it, then uninstall and the setting stays.


----------



## Krisztias

Hy Everyone!

1700x
C6H
Flare X 3200C14
RX580 TOP (T8G)
BIOS 6001

I got a problem with my system:

1. If I set DOCP Standard (3200MHz) with DRAM Vboot=Auto -> no cold boot, but every time after the windows load srceen (circle) I got black screen (of death), no muse, nothing, only reset button helps -> everything loads fine (because this is warm boot)

WHY?

2. If I set from the 1usmus Calculator the Fast Preset for 3200MHz with DRAM Vboot=auto, I got 1 cold boot loop (1 shutdown before load). But if I set Vdimm for Vboot I got 2 loops. The best part is, with the 3200 Fast Preset I never have black sreen of death.

Why is this happening?


----------



## mtrai

4rcherz said:


> so recently (today) got the C6H WiFi version. Code 8 as soon as i press power...
> 
> Any recommendations to get this to boot?
> 
> So far, downloaded latest BIOS from Asusweb and flashbacked. no joy.
> Tried reseating CPU
> Tried RAM in different slots and even without any installed.
> With and without GFX
> In and out of case.
> 
> Is there anything else i can try before i throw it under a bus?
> 
> TIA


Press the white button on the motherboard for about 6 seconds...if that fails then press the red button and hold for 7 seconds...this generally allows me to get into the bios. C6H Wifi user here. Not sure of the cause but I generally could then hit f10 in the bios and boot normally. Normally I would get this with some of my extreme attempts...but I think mostly related to the ram timings.


----------



## SaLSouL

*https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1035627*

New BIOS incoming 3803 I think
https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1035627


----------



## 1usmus

SaLSouL said:


> New BIOS incoming 3803 I think
> https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1035627


we have the current 6001


----------



## 4rcherz

1usmus said:


> do you have access to bios settings?


Don't even get that far, no POST at all.



mtrai said:


> Press the white button on the motherboard for about 6 seconds...if that fails then press the red button and hold for 7 seconds...this generally allows me to get into the bios. C6H Wifi user here. Not sure of the cause but I generally could then hit f10 in the bios and boot normally. Normally I would get this with some of my extreme attempts...but I think mostly related to the ram timings.


Will give this a go tomorrow. started a RMA for it already so will do a quick test in the morning.



Johan45 said:


> You can try reseating the CPU and also see if it'll boot without the cooler installed. You won't kill it that way but I have had a board with issues around the socket that wouldn't boot with a cooler attached.


tried this several times, even without any heatsink


----------



## The Sandman

Krisztias said:


> Hy Everyone!
> 
> 1700x
> C6H
> Flare X 3200C14
> RX580 TOP (T8G)
> BIOS 6001
> 
> I got a problem with my system:
> 
> 1. If I set DOCP Standard (3200MHz) with DRAM Vboot=Auto -> no cold boot, but every time after the windows load srceen (circle) I got black screen (of death), no muse, nothing, only reset button helps -> everything loads fine (because this is warm boot)
> 
> WHY?
> 
> 2. If I set from the 1usmus Calculator the Fast Preset for 3200MHz with DRAM Vboot=auto, I got 1 cold boot loop (1 shutdown before load). But if I set Vdimm for Vboot I got 2 loops. The best part is, with the 3200 Fast Preset I never have black sreen of death.
> 
> Why is this happening?


 Set Dram Voltage and Dram Vboot Voltage to the same value.
I also have the Flare-X and found using the memory preset "The Stilts Safe 3200MHz" (to start with) is really really close to plug and play with system at default settings minus power saving features.
Set both VDDP and VDDP Standby Voltage to .900 (tweaker's paradise) and check that ProcODT is at 60. It should be as well as Dram and Dram Vboot to 1.400v when using the memory preset/s I mentioned above.

If this doesn't get you rolling please post back with a SS showing HWInfo64 all expanded and or Bios Text file by hitting Ctrl + f2 in Tool/OC Profiles at bottom. Don't forget to name the file you save to thumb drive before hitting save.

Personally I have much better luck on 3502 over 6001.


----------



## 3200MHz

LicSqualo said:


> My two led on MB stuck on 0d.


Just got this s**t for the second time during my MB lifetime.
The MB was unable to boot after cold boot, with 0d code.
After shutdown it went to F9 (?) code and told me to think about safe settings (I disregarded it, but it booted with stock settings).
After power down (I turned off my UPS) it booted fine without any changes in settings (i.e. booted with overclocked config).


----------



## matthew87

VicViper said:


> Have you tried this Firmware flash from Raja: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?94418-Aura-firmware-reflash-recovery-tool
> 
> I don't know if that'll solve your problem. Fortunately my lights do turn off with the appropriate bios settings, so I can't verify this method.


Thanks for posting this!

It's pretty disappointing though that there's no mention on the Asus C6H support and download web pages of this firmware update to the Aura lighting. What chance do not 'tech savvy' users have of ever finding a resolution to this issue if the only mention is in passing on the Asus ROG forums? Not to mention Raja's post on the ROG Forums is relating to updating the firmware in the event the lighting stops working, mine hasn't stopped working it's just broken and the BIOS flag to turn it off during sleep/hib/shutdown is ignored. 

Thanks though for your help, i wasn't even aware there were firmware updates to the lighting. I assumed this was something if required that was bundled into the UEFI/BIOS updates themselves by Asus.


----------



## xcr89

I'm strongly thinking about returning this motherboard, the fact that it doesnt have proper calibration and it is this hard that we have to rely on other people to get it stable at lower timings is just absurd, we paid premium price for this what is the point of premium board if we cant barely do anything to improve the performance of the the system without going into unknown settings not even asus tells us about. I am truly about to give up on it, asus doesnt seem to care anyways so why should i care to keep it, i still have my warranty and i wont hesitate for a refund to be honest, when i see thoese bios releases and not much improve yeah...

i have spent countless of hours trying to get it stable even when i do tests with same settings it throws of the previous testing results that's how much of a hustle this board really is. I cant even get consistent testing results, overclocking used to be a fun once this just takes all that was fun and gives me a headache instead.


----------



## Amir007

SaLSouL said:


> New BIOS incoming 3803 I think
> https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1035627


Your time machine needs to be adjusted a bit...I think by a 2 months or so


----------



## hughjazz44

Bart said:


> It's never worked for me, from the 1st bios to a ton of others, NONE of them shut those lights down when you power down. Bloody annoying IMO, and Aura has nothing to do with it (some other poster mentioned it). Aura shouldn't mean jack when you power the system off.


Have you tried it? I can GUARANTEE you that it works on my board.

Edit: I just set them to "Off" in Aura and then shutdown my computer (Just to make sure that I'm not a liar). LEDs turned off on shutdown. I normally have them set to "Breathe" on shutdown or sleep, so I already knew that it worked for that. Just download the latest version of Aura. You can thank me later.


----------



## VicViper

matthew87 said:


> Thanks for posting this!
> 
> It's pretty disappointing though that there's no mention on the Asus C6H support and download web pages of this firmware update to the Aura lighting. What chance do not 'tech savvy' users have of ever finding a resolution to this issue if the only mention is in passing on the Asus ROG forums? Not to mention Raja's post on the ROG Forums is relating to updating the firmware in the event the lighting stops working, mine hasn't stopped working it's just broken and the BIOS flag to turn it off during sleep/hib/shutdown is ignored.
> 
> Thanks though for your help, i wasn't even aware there were firmware updates to the lighting. I assumed this was something if required that was bundled into the UEFI/BIOS updates themselves by Asus.


No problem. Let us know if this works please? 

Also, I think this firmware flash is in elmor's folder of C6H tinkering files. I ran on my computer and there is an command to compare your motherboards current Aura firmware against the one provided. So you can tell beforehand if you have an older version. Mine was the current one. I still attempted to flash it though. It went smoothly and my lights are still able to toggle off and on. Keeping in mind I never had this issue before. Just wanted to test out whether or not the program works.


----------



## BUFUMAN

xcr89 said:


> I'm strongly thinking about returning this motherboard, the fact that it doesnt have proper calibration and it is this hard that we have to rely on other people to get it stable at lower timings is just absurd, we paid premium price for this what is the point of premium board if we cant barely do anything to improve the performance of the the system without going into unknown settings not even asus tells us about. I am truly about to give up on it, asus doesnt seem to care anyways so why should i care to keep it, i still have my warranty and i wont hesitate for a refund to be honest, when i see thoese bios releases and not much improve yeah...
> 
> i have spent countless of hours trying to get it stable even when i do tests with same settings it throws of the previous testing results that's how much of a hustle this board really is. I cant even get consistent testing results, overclocking used to be a fun once this just takes all that was fun and gives me a headache instead.


Yep this Board or the ecosystem is crap. 

My biggest problem is the mouse lag for 1sec if you start a program. 

This reminds my on my barton system. 

Huge I/O overload. DPC to high. (i was able to lower it, somehow it was higher again) 

I tried everything to solve this issue. 
Every driver, at least 10 x times windows install. 
With different drivers. 
Different Windows 10 revision. 

Disabled USB ports, tried to use them in different combinations. 

HPET on /off

Windows Timers.

Lower latency of keyboard and mouse to 500/ 200/ 125mhz

Hmm did i forget something i dont know 1 year for nothing. Spent a lot of time.... 

No change

I would not recommended to buy this board or any new product as early adaptor anymore. They play with us. All intel, amd, Nvidia.... 

My i7 2600 was snappier, had not such a issue. 

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ryoz

asus aura/led option in bios is working fine here, 

i disable all the light on mb since the first day i got mine c6h.



BUFUMAN said:


> Yep this Board or the ecosystem is crap.
> 
> My biggest problem is the mouse lag for 1sec if you start a program.
> 
> This reminds my on my barton system.
> 
> Huge I/O overload. DPC to high. (i was able to lower it, somehow it was higher again)
> 
> I tried everything to solve this issue.
> Every driver, at least 10 x times windows install.
> With different drivers.
> Different Windows 10 revision.
> 
> Disabled USB ports, tried to use them in different combinations.
> 
> HPET on /off
> 
> Windows Timers.
> 
> Lower latency of keyboard and mouse to 500/ 200/ 125mhz
> 
> Hmm did i forget something i dont know 1 year for nothing. Spent a lot of time....
> 
> No change
> 
> I would not recommended to buy this board or any new product as early adaptor anymore. They play with us. All intel, amd, Nvidia....
> 
> My i7 2600 was snappier, had not such a issue.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


what do u mean by mouse lag? do u have any video about it?

i do not experience such issue.


----------



## LicSqualo

BUFUMAN said:


> Yep this Board or the ecosystem is crap.
> 
> My biggest problem is the mouse lag for 1sec if you start a program.
> 
> This reminds my on my barton system.
> 
> Huge I/O overload. DPC to high. (i was able to lower it, somehow it was higher again)
> 
> I tried everything to solve this issue.
> Every driver, at least 10 x times windows install.
> With different drivers.
> Different Windows 10 revision.
> 
> Disabled USB ports, tried to use them in different combinations.
> 
> HPET on /off
> 
> Windows Timers.
> 
> Lower latency of keyboard and mouse to 500/ 200/ 125mhz
> 
> Hmm did i forget something i dont know 1 year for nothing. Spent a lot of time....
> 
> No change
> 
> I would not recommended to buy this board or any new product as early adaptor anymore. They play with us. All intel, amd, Nvidia....
> 
> My i7 2600 was snappier, had not such a issue.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


I've had this similar issue. With differents bios updates. Not so high and annoying as you describe. But as example, also in bios sometime the mouse was stuttering/lagging.
But all this in the past... solved with bios updates.
If I remember correctly around 1701 was solved (release plus or release minus). With the last, 6001 for sure. 
This is for my system.
You? perhaps a bit unlucky... but claim as "crap" this "ecosystem" and ending as i7 2600 was snappier... you are a Intel fan... so, take a 8700K and go happy with Intel.


----------



## bill1971

where can I download asus fan expert?


----------



## Johan45

bill1971 said:


> where can I download asus fan expert?


Pretty sure it's part of AISuite https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## Superbegita

https://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2018/10/3/1520450642-sans-titre.png 0.0 !!!!

.....Yes we can ! Makes Ryzen great again ! ..What a WONDERFUL memory controller we have here..And the best is on a simple 1600 no X....

Even me i can't go so far..With my 1800X...and my cm X370... (Gigabyte AX370 Gaming K7)


----------



## Krisztias

The Sandman said:


> Set Dram Voltage and Dram Vboot Voltage to the same value.
> I also have the Flare-X and found using the memory preset "The Stilts Safe 3200MHz" (to start with) is really really close to plug and play with system at default settings minus power saving features.
> Set both VDDP and VDDP Standby Voltage to .900 (tweaker's paradise) and check that ProcODT is at 60. It should be as well as Dram and Dram Vboot to 1.400v when using the memory preset/s I mentioned above.
> 
> If this doesn't get you rolling please post back with a SS showing HWInfo64 all expanded and or Bios Text file by hitting Ctrl + f2 in Tool/OC Profiles at bottom. Don't forget to name the file you save to thumb drive before hitting save.
> 
> Personally I have much better luck on 3502 over 6001.


Thank you for your help!
I'll try it on Saturday, then I'll let you know if it works.


----------



## hurricane28

Superbegita said:


> https://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2018/10/3/1520450642-sans-titre.png 0.0 !!!!
> 
> .....Yes we can ! Makes Ryzen great again ! ..What a WONDERFUL memory controller we have here..And the best is on a simple 1600 no X....
> 
> Even me i can't go so far..With my 1800X...and my cm X370... (Gigabyte AX370 Gaming K7)


So you can boot at that speed, nice, but what about stability? Booting is one thing but stability is something else.


----------



## BUFUMAN

LicSqualo said:


> I've had this similar issue. With differents bios updates. Not so high and annoying as you describe. But as example, also in bios sometime the mouse was stuttering/lagging.
> But all this in the past... solved with bios updates.
> If I remember correctly around 1701 was solved (release plus or release minus). With the last, 6001 for sure.
> This is for my system.
> You? perhaps a bit unlucky... but claim as "crap" this "ecosystem" and ending as i7 2600 was snappier... you are a Intel fan... so, take a 8700K and go happy with Intel.


No not for me.

What i mean the mouse is not lagging, it's smooth. But if you open a Program. In this case TeamSpeak3 the mouse won't move while it starts for a second. Like a big thinking break .

I am at the 3508 Bios, some said 6001 is not so good. That's why I didn't flash it.

I am not a Intel Fanboy mate. I am allwasys for competition and the smaller one 

But i have to say the i7 2600k was the best platform i ever had. Snappy, fast, easy to OC and Stable from the beginning no issuse with RAM etc...

If someone ask my about the ryzen i will not have a good reason to remember it like i did with the i7.

Thats what i try to say.

But i think! The second big issue is f***ing Windows 10. An the driver from Nvidia (GTX1080) , Intel(LAN) because of the huge DPC spikes.

OR THE ONLY ISSUE 

Thinking about to install Win8. 

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Heimdallr

hello everyone,
i've OC ryzen until now changing the target frequency for the P0 state and then adding offset to the vcore.
I'm trying instead to use the VID value in the P0 state to handle the frequency but I can't seem to find the correct setting:
if I up to much VID I end up with a too high vcore while P0 state is in use but not under heavy load (should I even care?) otherwise i'm forced to use high LLC, how do you guys setup VID using pstates overclocking?

thanks


----------



## LicSqualo

@BUFUMAN, sorry and thanks for the answer.


----------



## BUFUMAN

LicSqualo said:


> @BUFUMAN, sorry and thanks for the answer.


Np mate we are all on the same ship 

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neoony

Heimdallr said:


> hello everyone,
> i've OC ryzen until now changing the target frequency for the P0 state and then adding offset to the vcore.
> I'm trying instead to use the VID value in the P0 state to handle the frequency but I can't seem to find the correct setting:
> if I up to much VID I end up with a too high vcore while P0 state is in use but not under heavy load (should I even care?) otherwise i'm forced to use high LLC, how do you guys setup VID using pstates overclocking?
> 
> thanks


Yeah I got the same thing.
While using 1.4375 in P0 I would have voltage showing around 1.45 on idle and around 1.39 - 1.43 on load.
While using Auto voltage in the normal settings.
Been running that for few weeks with no problems, didnt really had time to try and mess with it.
(bios 6001)


----------



## WarpenN1

My CPU is weird, and prime95 blend test seems to hit quite bit harder on memory controller than memtest.

When prime95 blend test is running SOC power usage raises to 20watts.. That's high in my books and that's for 1.1v. Any concerns with so high power usage?

3333mhz is still impossible for me to get stable. As it needs 0.97v soc voltage so that memtest is somehow stable but that's not enough voltage for get to imc run without problems in a situations where memory controller is stressed more. But voltage leakage is reduced quite bit.


----------



## bill1971

cant install asus ai suite,why,is there any solution,i need fan expert.


----------



## mtrai

Okay...so I am baffled...for the longest time we all know that the CPU OC speed was not being read correctly. Blame was pointed to AMD and Windows...however I was looking at another thread that was just started, and it appears asrock boards reports the corrects the CPU speed in windows. Notice in cinebench. Now I am wondering...since the blame and fixing has been left to AMD and or Microsoft have we been looking to wrong party to fix this issue?

See this short thread for some screenshots from an ASRock board. Notice the CPU speeds are being read and reported correct. http://www.overclock.net/forum/297-...489-r7-1700-vs-i5-8600k-test-suggestions.html


----------



## crakej

bill1971 said:


> cant install asus ai suite,why,is there any solution,i need fan expert.


Right hand click the zip file>Properties>un-check 'Blocked'

Then unzip and install.


----------



## OnSync

I have no clue what has been going on with my PC lately...

So one day, my PC got messed up so I decided to do complete clean up with formatting my C drive etc. when I formatted the disk I came to installation issues, and I think it was mainly because of broken USB disk or badly made image, in the end I managed to install Windows 10.

Now that I have used this PC for about 2 weeks after installation, I've noticed that my USB speakers can sometimes just disconnect by themselves and either reconnect again after like 1-5min or reconnect without sound etc. even reinstalling the driver the issue comes again at some point.

Also, I noticed that if I for eg. do a RegEdit search for some key, it puts my PC into really slow mode, even when I move my mouse the mouse just "lag-moves" across the screen. Only if the search is complete or I stop it the PC returns to normal.... I am using exact same settings etc. and I never had the issue like this before. I also tried all bioses and reinstalling Windows, but these issues still there.

I have checked my temps etc, all seem to be normal.

Does anyone know, *** is going on with my PC???


----------



## boostedxfg2

Bart said:


> It's never worked for me, from the 1st bios to a ton of others, NONE of them shut those lights down when you power down. Bloody annoying IMO, and Aura has nothing to do with it (some other poster mentioned it). Aura shouldn't mean jack when you power the system off.


This is ironic, because I have the exact opposite issue. When I first installed the mobo, the lights were on like you say, even with the pc powered down, but after 2 days, they just stopped coming on altogether. I never turned them off, clearly a malfunction of the board.


----------



## MishelLngelo

boostedxfg2 said:


> This is ironic, because I have the exact opposite issue. When I first installed the mobo, the lights were on like you say, even with the pc powered down, but after 2 days, they just stopped coming on altogether. I never turned them off, clearly a malfunction of the board.


Same happened with my Prime x370 pro, had to RMA it.


----------



## BUFUMAN

OnSync said:


> I have no clue what has been going on with my PC lately...
> 
> So one day, my PC got messed up so I decided to do complete clean up with formatting my C drive etc. when I formatted the disk I came to installation issues, and I think it was mainly because of broken USB disk or badly made image, in the end I managed to install Windows 10.
> 
> Now that I have used this PC for about 2 weeks after installation, I've noticed that my USB speakers can sometimes just disconnect by themselves and either reconnect again after like 1-5min or reconnect without sound etc. even reinstalling the driver the issue comes again at some point.
> 
> Also, I noticed that if I for eg. do a RegEdit search for some key, it puts my PC into really slow mode, even when I move my mouse the mouse just "lag-moves" across the screen. Only if the search is complete or I stop it the PC returns to normal.... I am using exact same settings etc. and I never had the issue like this before. I also tried all bioses and reinstalling Windows, but these issues still there.
> 
> I have checked my temps etc, all seem to be normal.
> 
> Does anyone know, *** is going on with my PC???


1. I remeber that my system worked best with only this driver, First AMD Chispet, NVidia Driver (without HD Driver, Experience, 3D stuff), Creative Titanium HD driver. Rest was completly Windows Stock. I disabeld Windows Auto driver Update.

i only faced a mouse lag issue like you told with heavy Load like a intel Burn in test or realbench. this seams normal 

2. Which USB Connectors are you using? i disbaled all USB 3.1.
3. Do you use a keyboard and Mouse with higher Polling rate? (I have 1000Hz on my Mouse and 500Hz on my Keyboard on the top of the USB Ports. i dont use a USB Hub anymore. Try only the first and second Row of USB Ports)
4. Disable Spread Spectrum
5. Did you change any priority settings for programs?
6. which AV program is active?
7. a recent Windows update could be the issue.


----------



## The Sandman

Heimdallr said:


> hello everyone,
> i've OC ryzen until now changing the target frequency for the P0 state and then adding offset to the vcore.
> I'm trying instead to use the VID value in the P0 state to handle the frequency but I can't seem to find the correct setting:
> if I up to much VID I end up with a too high vcore while P0 state is in use but not under heavy load (should I even care?) otherwise i'm forced to use high LLC, how do you guys setup VID using pstates overclocking?
> 
> thanks


If the chosen VID is too high simply use a minus (-) Offset sign rather than plus (+).


----------



## hurricane28

mtrai said:


> Okay...so not I am baffled...for the longest time we all know that the CPU OC speed was not being read correctly. Blame was pointed to AMD and Windows...however I was looking at another thread that was just started, and it appears asrock boards reports the corrects the CPU speed in windows. Notice in cinebench. Now I am wondering...since the blame and fixing has been left to AMD and or Microsoft have we been looking to wrong party to fix this issue?
> 
> See this short thread for some screenshots from an ASRock board. Notice the CPU speeds are being read and reported correct. http://www.overclock.net/forum/297-...489-r7-1700-vs-i5-8600k-test-suggestions.html


Yeah, finally someone is waking up.. 

Most of the issues if not all, are Asus related although they never going to acknowledge it, its the truth. A friend of mine also has an Asus x370 board, can't remember exactly what model, and he doesn't have one problem compared to our boards.. Everything is running fine and is reporting fine. 

Like i said before, these CH6 boards are really nice feature wise but half of the features in BIOS don't even work or simply don't need to be adjusted but the option is simply there without a reason lol. 
Its like an Mercedes with too many sensors, it causes more problems than it solves. I Think the more features you put on an motherboard the more prone it is for errors etc. 

I mean the debate about these IT sensors as an example, first it was the sensor itself that was erratic, than 3rd party software, and since Martin solved it pretty fast they said indeed its Asus.. I mean, wth man? 
Later they claimed they were testing with firmware, but 3 months later there is nothing to be heard about it anymore and when i asked about it i get an short answer like: "its ready when its ready" yeah, when you say one word and put an "is" or "its" between it than you are always right...lol.


----------



## mtrai

hurricane28 said:


> Yeah, finally someone is waking up..
> 
> Most of the issues if not all, are Asus related although they never going to acknowledge it, its the truth. A friend of mine also has an Asus x370 board, can't remember exactly what model, and he doesn't have one problem compared to our boards.. Everything is running fine and is reporting fine.
> 
> Like i said before, these CH6 boards are really nice feature wise but half of the features in BIOS don't even work or simply don't need to be adjusted but the option is simply there without a reason lol.
> Its like an Mercedes with too many sensors, it causes more problems than it solves. I Think the more features you put on an motherboard the more prone it is for errors etc.
> 
> I mean the debate about these IT sensors as an example, first it was the sensor itself that was erratic, than 3rd party software, and since Martin solved it pretty fast they said indeed its Asus.. I mean, wth man?
> Later they claimed they were testing with firmware, but 3 months later there is nothing to be heard about it anymore and when i asked about it i get an short answer like: "its ready when its ready" yeah, when you say one word and put an "is" or "its" between it than you are always right...lol.


Not so much as waking up, but seeing finally seeing some actual proof. The problem with the sensors could be anything anyone was saying...even though it really did not make sense since the sensor is old and used on other manufacture motherboards so it should work. After noticing this yesterday with the C6h, I actually went back to my early skylake days since the same thing was going on with my Asus board not being able to read the CPU speed correctly either, but they blamed it on windows not the asus bios, I found examples at the same time where other manufacturers were able to read the correct cpu speed even though asus boards could not.

I was going with the Asrock extreme I think, but due to a mishap with Amazon, received wrong MB originally, and price fluctuations I went with the C6h WiFI due to being impatient.

Another issue now at least for me is the "lack of support on the C6H Wifi and Extreme" when asking about the 6001 bios for these boards the last I was told was it was going to be a long time about a month ago from Elmor. I finally pulled the trigger to try and use the C6H 6001 bios again and this time succeeded using 1usmus tool afu64fix and adding a switch to the command line to force and ignore the id mismatch. All went well, did not actually lose the use of the wifi just cannot turn off the wifi in the bios, have to use device manager to disable so no biggie. Able to get my ram to post and even get into windows but unstable at 3333 could never do that before with my hynix m die, also need less voltage for the same 4.05 overclock so lower temps.

So at this point I am just gonna stick with it until the next gen motherboards hit the market and get an asrock one, most likely the tachi.


----------



## hurricane28

mtrai said:


> Not so much as waking up, but seeing finally seeing some actual proof. The problem with the sensors could be anything anyone was saying...even though it really did not make sense since the sensor is old and used on other manufacture motherboards so it should work. After noticing this yesterday with the C6h, I actually went back to my early skylake days since the same thing was going on with my Asus board not being able to read the CPU speed correctly either, but they blamed it on windows not the asus bios, I found examples at the same time where other manufacturers were able to read the correct cpu speed even though asus boards could not.
> 
> I was going with the Asrock extreme I think, but due to a mishap with Amazon, received wrong MB originally, and price fluctuations I went with the C6h WiFI due to being impatient.
> 
> Another issue now at least for me is the "lack of support on the C6H Wifi and Extreme" when asking about the 6001 bios for these boards the last I was told was it was going to be a long time about a month ago from Elmor. I finally pulled the trigger to try and use the C6H 6001 bios again and this time succeeded using 1usmus tool afu64fix and adding a switch to the command line to force and ignore the id mismatch. All went well, did not actually lose the use of the wifi just cannot turn off the wifi in the bios, have to use device manager to disable so no biggie. Able to get my ram to post and even get into windows but unstable at 3333 could never do that before with my hynix m die, also need less voltage for the same 4.05 overclock so lower temps.
> 
> So at this point I am just gonna stick with it until the next gen motherboards hit the market and get an asrock one, most likely the tachi.


I hear ya man, I had my proof back in my Sabertooth 990FX days.. Same sensor same issue and they blame Windows or AMD for it.. I had 3 Gigabyte boards and all worked very well and they could read the sensors just fine, frankly, they use the same sensors as on Asus boards.. So if it was an AMD or Microsoft problem you would have the same problem on Gigabyte board but i didn't.. 

Its my last Asus motherboard as well, sick of all these stupid problems and lies. The hardware is very good with Asus only their software and BIOS is mediocre at best which makes it even worse. Its like having an Toyota Supra with 650 HP with low end tires, the power is there but you simple cannot bring it to the road because of these tires.


----------



## mtrai

hurricane28 said:


> I hear ya man, I had my proof back in my Sabertooth 990FX days.. Same sensor same issue and they blame Windows or AMD for it.. I had 3 Gigabyte boards and all worked very well and they could read the sensors just fine, frankly, they use the same sensors as on Asus boards.. So if it was an AMD or Microsoft problem you would have the same problem on Gigabyte board but i didn't..
> 
> Its my last Asus motherboard as well, sick of all these stupid problems and lies. The hardware is very good with Asus only their software and BIOS is mediocre at best which makes it even worse. Its like having an Toyota Supra with 650 HP with low end tires, the power is there but you simple cannot bring it to the road because of these tires.


Ha, I actually had a new Toyota Supra Turbo for a month and half until I crashed and totaled it way, way back in the day.

It is funny you mention the Sabertooth 990FX had one and switched to the ASRock fatality 990 FX Killer, actually 2 of them. I won one and tbh it just worked better but the bios was a bit clunky. I had to mod my ASRock bios to unlock aheam show hidden settings to fully overclock with the board.


----------



## Superbegita

mtrai said:


> Ha, I actually had a new Toyota Supra Turbo for a month and half until I crashed and totaled it way, way back in the day.
> 
> It is funny you mention the Sabertooth 990FX had one and switched to the ASRock fatality 990 FX Killer, actually 2 of them. I won one and tbh it just worked better but the bios was a bit clunky. I had to mod my ASRock bios to unlock aheam show hidden settings to fully overclock with the board.


Gigabyte master race ! ^^ No..without kidding.....you arez really sure of what you said here ? I have heard that the software well..BIOS/UEFI itself is pretty cool on Adsus motherboard.


----------



## hurricane28

mtrai said:


> Ha, I actually had a new Toyota Supra Turbo for a month and half until I crashed and totaled it way, way back in the day.
> 
> It is funny you mention the Sabertooth 990FX had one and switched to the ASRock fatality 990 FX Killer, actually 2 of them. I won one and tbh it just worked better but the bios was a bit clunky. I had to mod my ASRock bios to unlock aheam show hidden settings to fully overclock with the board.


Funny indeed man, i really love the Toyota Supra, unfortunately they are out of my reach for now. 

to be honest, the Gigabyte 990FX UD5 rev 1.1 was my best and most stable board i ever owned, unfortunately when it died i couldn't get it anymore so they send me an rev 1.2 instead which is one with the first UEFI BIOS. Later i got the Rev 3.0 which was a pain to be honest but after a few BIOS flashes it worked okay again. The 990FX Sabertoot R3.0 was working pretty good as well, only the same issues which are currently present in the CH6 which are the sensors.. I couldn't get an accurate reading with hardwareinfo64 and i couldn't use the motherboard fan headers due to fan controlling problems which also occur on this CH6... History repeats itself.. Back then i remember they also claimed to "fix" it but they never did, never do and never going to fix it as they have no idea how to fix it or its simply not on their priority list of fixes.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Still have one of those Gigabyte 990FX UD5 rev 1.1 with FX 6350 at 4.9 GHz on it. Even took an 8350 to 5GHz but had to cool VRM with a 70mm fane and a 50mm fan on NB.


----------



## mtrai

MishelLngelo said:


> Still have one of those Gigabyte 990FX UD5 rev 1.1 with FX 6350 at 4.9 GHz on it. Even took an 8350 to 5GHz but had to cool VRM with a 70mm fane and a 50mm fan on NB.


Hehe my 5ghz club membership proof from back in the day on a 8120 FX https://valid.x86.fr/show_oc.php?id=2827933 badge in my signature as well.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Hi guys! I'm recently having a weird issue, suddenly the system kinda freeze, vut ethernet, restart some apps and ther the most of the times, it works again without interaction, some times I need to restart, and the Event Visor event is this:

ACPI Event ID 15
: The embedded controller (EC) returned data when none was requested. The BIOS might be trying to access the EC without synchronizing with the operating system. This data will be ignored. No further action is necessary; however, you should check with your computer manufacturer for an upgraded BIOS.

The problem is that I don't know what can be, from the time that starts to happens I'll do this 3 things:

* 6001 Bios Upgrade.
* Chipset driver update.
* I try some drivers trying to get my Samsung 961 to be recognised by Samsung Magic.

Do you had Idea what it can be??

Thanks in advance


EDIT: Forget it... it was something on my OC jejeje


----------



## xcr89

Can anyone tell me wich sensor report the correct voltage input to the CPU that i should go after "Cpu Core Voltage SVI2 TFN" or the "Vcore"?

Is AMDs 1.425v limit based on the reading hwinfo reports (Vcore) or the (SVI2 TFN) reading?

Can anyone from Asus also confirm wich it is?


----------



## Ryoz

xcr89 said:


> Can anyone tell me wich sensor report the correct voltage input to the CPU that i should go after "Cpu Core Voltage SVI2 TFN" or the "Vcore"?


Cpu Core Voltage SVI2 TFN, this value is provided by CPU.

1.425v limit is based on SVI2 TFN reading.


----------



## WarpenN1

How much does CLDO_vddp have effect on lowering vcore? I notices that tweaking it helps me to lower VDDSoC voltage, like with 700 cldo, 0.97vddsoc would almost instantly fail prime95 blend test but with it raised to 915, it is more stable. Also little bit lower power consumption overall.

So far so good, prime95 has lasted a lot longer with those settings at same vcore and even with temperature being 85c. Why the hell I have had a poor luck cooling this Ryzen after my first chip :/

Edit:2 Right after I wrote this, PC shutdown completely without any warning or restart. I think it was maybe thermal shutdown at tdie 85-86c?


----------



## The Sandman

Apologies as I lost the spoiler function, not working? I gave up..
Have yet to figure out how to arrange attachments between text lines. This use to be a snap.
1800x, Flare-X as rig sig is STILL not working but other than that...

My latest on 3502 is showing very promising signs. 6001 can't stabilize memory OC.
The best part about 6001 is it forced me to play with memory settings deeper than ever before in an attempt to stabilize a previous OC.
It did nothing for me on 6001 but after returning to 3502 I did manage to gain another 25MHz on CPU which till this point was definitely not happening.
Just to be clear, this is a stable 25MHz gain. Setup will easily run higher, just not stable enough for my needs.

P-state 0 VID with Global C-states enabled 
3950MHz x 3466MHz 14-13-13-26-44-1T

50 minuets of a Custom IBT run under load
3 1/2 hrs OCCT w/AVX
2 hrs of Y-Cruncher
100+ minuets of Realbench
8 hrs (1500%) on HCI Memtest
AIDA64 Cache & Memory
Edit: Ran a little P95 Blend overnight just for giggles


----------



## Moutsatsos

The Sandman said:


> Apologies as I lost the spoiler function, not working? I gave up..
> Have yet to figure out how to arrange attachments between text lines. This use to be a snap.
> 1800x, Flare-X as rig sig is STILL not working but other than that...
> 
> My latest on 3502 is showing very promising signs. 6001 can't stabilize memory OC.
> The best part about 6001 is it forced me to play with memory settings deeper than ever before in an attempt to stabilize a previous OC.
> It did nothing for me on 6001 but after returning to 3502 I did manage to gain another 25MHz on CPU which till this point was definitely not happening.
> Just to be clear, this is a stable 25MHz gain. Setup will easily run higher, just not stable enough for my needs.
> 
> P-state 0 VID with Global C-states enabled
> 3950MHz x 3466MHz 14-13-13-26-44-1T
> 
> 50 minuets of a Custom IBT run under load
> 3 1/2 hrs OCCT w/AVX
> 2 hrs of Y-Cruncher
> 100+ minuets of Realbench
> 8 hrs (1500%) on HCI Memtest
> AIDA64 Cache & Memory


GZ bro wanted to see you OC higher since the first time your showed me your settings.
Was checking your settings and in the bios txt your got cpu V off at 0.00625 but in the ss you got SV12 from 1.375 to 1.387 which must be an offset of 0.05.
Whats your actual cpu voltage input in bios?
Ah btw 


Spoiler



[spoilet]spoiltext[/spoilet]


----------



## Krisztias

Krisztias said:


> Hy Everyone!
> 
> 1700x
> C6H
> Flare X 3200C14
> RX580 TOP (T8G)
> BIOS 6001
> 
> I got a problem with my system:
> 
> 1. If I set DOCP Standard (3200MHz) with DRAM Vboot=Auto -> no cold boot, but every time after the windows load srceen (circle) I got black screen (of death), no muse, nothing, only reset button helps -> everything loads fine (because this is warm boot)
> 
> WHY?
> 
> 2. If I set from the 1usmus Calculator the Fast Preset for 3200MHz with DRAM Vboot=auto, I got 1 cold boot loop (1 shutdown before load). But if I set Vdimm for Vboot I got 2 loops. The best part is, with the 3200 Fast Preset I never have black sreen of death.
> 
> Why is this happening?





The Sandman said:


> Set Dram Voltage and Dram Vboot Voltage to the same value.
> I also have the Flare-X and found using the memory preset "The Stilts Safe 3200MHz" (to start with) is really really close to plug and play with system at default settings minus power saving features.
> Set both VDDP and VDDP Standby Voltage to .900 (tweaker's paradise) and check that ProcODT is at 60. It should be as well as Dram and Dram Vboot to 1.400v when using the memory preset/s I mentioned above.
> 
> If this doesn't get you rolling please post back with a SS showing HWInfo64 all expanded and or Bios Text file by hitting Ctrl + f2 in Tool/OC Profiles at bottom. Don't forget to name the file you save to thumb drive before hitting save.
> 
> Personally I have much better luck on 3502 over 6001.


Indeed, with 3502 I did not have the black screen problem by cold boot, and the auto timings with DOCP Standard are not the same. But for me is the 3200 fast preset better then the 3200 safe anyway. Is that normal, that I have cold boot with this preset, or any RAM OC? When let DRAM Vboot at auto: 1 loop, if I set VDimm = Vboot then 2 loops.
My RAM likes ProcODT 53,3 Ohm better than 60.
What do you think, why isn't stable my RAM OC @3466MHz with this settings? I don't no where to tweak this settings.


----------



## The Sandman

Moutsatsos said:


> GZ bro wanted to see you OC higher since the first time your showed me your settings.
> Was checking your settings and in the bios txt your got cpu V off at 0.00625 but in the ss you got SV12 from 1.375 to 1.387 which must be an offset of 0.05.
> Whats your actual cpu voltage input in bios?
> Ah btw
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [spoilet]spoiltext[/spoilet]


The Offset is at +.00625v, the VID is at 1.4v. This is now at "that point" where the novelty has really started to wear off.
Up till now my personal/comfortable voltage limit has been maintained but with the novelty all wore off this chip and the headaches with Bios' issues I'm about to throw all that out the window and put the screws to ole girl.
Time to put on the Big Boy pants again I guess and start dialing er up!

I had much better luck OCing with both my CHIV-F/1090t @ 4222MHz 3211MHz NB 24 hr P95 stable and CHV-Z/9590 @ 5117MHz with 1.51v 24 hr P95 stable for over two years.
This setup I seem to have issues just reaching turbo speed with stability. But I must say even at 3950MHz this rig simply blows all the previous rigs away.

Lol, I can see other people can use spoilers but was asking where or how do I create one? It isn't the same after the site change. It was obvious before. Must be I'm getting too old


----------



## The Sandman

Krisztias said:


> Indeed, with 3502 I did not have the black screen problem by cold boot, and the auto timings with DOCP Standard are not the same. But for me is the 3200 fast preset better then the 3200 safe anyway. Is that normal, that I have cold boot with this preset, or any RAM OC? When let DRAM Vboot at auto: 1 loop, if I set VDimm = Vboot then 2 loops.
> My RAM likes ProcODT 53,3 Ohm better than 60.
> What do you think, why isn't stable my RAM OC @3466MHz with this settings? I don't no where to tweak this settings.


Looking at your text file, a couple suggestions.

Try lowering SOC voltage, 1.14375v seems way to high from what I've seen needed. I'd start with 1.05v.
Also try .900 in stead of .855 for VDDP (not saying .855 is not good) just something to try if nothing else helps.

Think about trying a slightly higher VID value and using a -Offset (negative) rather than +.02500.
Remember, as you increase memory OC there may be a need for additional Vcore as well. Something to bare in mind.

I had better luck with LLC either set to Auto or Level 3, level 1and 2 doesn't do enough. For me auto worked fine till just this last weekend where I finally pasted the 3925MHz wall.

Digi settings could use a little tuning check my text file above.
I've always set Mem OC Fail Count to 4, old habit.
I see you entered CLDO_VDDP voltage of 700. I'm curious where you came up with this.
Again, from what I've learned Dram and Vboot should both be the same (not auto).

Black Screen makes me think a lack of Vcore but have no idea where it is at present.
Post a snip of your test failure similar to my post on last page (IBT, HCI?) along with how OC is setup (Pstate 0 VID etc) so we can see what is going on.

Are you sure your not just seeing memory training going on when you mention these loops?


----------



## bdajeha

*Clock to fast*

So, I have a bit of a problem with my OC... 
I'm not very good at this so i'll try to describe it as best as I can.

I have a 1700 with a CH6, currently clocked to 3900.
Baseclock 100 * 39.
I also used the DOCP 5 profile to get my memory to 3000.

The problem is this, it seems that when I resume from sleep, the systemclock seems to run faster?
I notice pretty soon that the clock gets out of sync, and one of my games, World of warships, gets pretty much unplayable.

The solution so far seems to be doing a restart of the PC. (warm)

I use Ryzen balanced poweroption btw if that matters.

I thought baseclock would control that stuff, and i'm sure I have it at 100?

Any ideas?


----------



## goncalossilva

The Sandman said:


> Try lowering SOC voltage, 1.14375v seems way to high from what I've seen needed. I'd start with 1.05v.
> Also try .900 in stead of .855 for VDDP (not saying .855 is not good) just something to try if nothing else helps.


This was very relevant for me. For some unknown reason (would love if someone could explain this to me ), I had to lower my SOC voltage all the way down to 1.025V (LLC3) for my dual-rank memory to be stable at 3200MHz. Anything over that results in sporadic instability, the higher the worse.


----------



## The Sandman

bdajeha said:


> So, I have a bit of a problem with my OC...
> I'm not very good at this so i'll try to describe it as best as I can.
> 
> I have a 1700 with a CH6, currently clocked to 3900.
> Baseclock 100 * 39.
> I also used the DOCP 5 profile to get my memory to 3000.
> 
> The problem is this, it seems that when I resume from sleep, the systemclock seems to run faster?
> I notice pretty soon that the clock gets out of sync, and one of my games, World of warships, gets pretty much unplayable.
> 
> The solution so far seems to be doing a restart of the PC. (warm)
> 
> I use Ryzen balanced poweroption btw if that matters.
> 
> I thought baseclock would control that stuff, and i'm sure I have it at 100?
> 
> Any ideas?


This is the resume from sleep bug. A known Bios bug Asus is still working on. Current solution is simply not to use sleep.



goncalossilva said:


> This was very relevant for me. For some unknown reason (would love if someone could explain this to me ), I had to lower my SOC voltage all the way down to 1.025V (LLC3) for my dual-rank memory to be stable at 3200MHz. Anything over that results in sporadic instability, the higher the worse.


The mobo typically over volts when left on auto (not sure this is your case) and SR B-Die usually can start with closer .950 SOC for 3200MHz.
My current 3466MHz tight settings use 1.068v SOC. One tick more and stability goes away. Over volting creates instability the same as under volting. Can't say for DR B-Die haven't had the chance to play with it yet.
Perhaps Ramad might chime in.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

bdajeha said:


> So, I have a bit of a problem with my OC...
> I'm not very good at this so i'll try to describe it as best as I can.
> 
> I have a 1700 with a CH6, currently clocked to 3900.
> Baseclock 100 * 39.
> I also used the DOCP 5 profile to get my memory to 3000.
> 
> The problem is this, it seems that when I resume from sleep, the systemclock seems to run faster?
> I notice pretty soon that the clock gets out of sync, and one of my games, World of warships, gets pretty much unplayable.
> 
> The solution so far seems to be doing a restart of the PC. (warm)
> 
> I use Ryzen balanced poweroption btw if that matters.
> 
> I thought baseclock would control that stuff, and i'm sure I have it at 100?
> 
> Any ideas?


You seem to be experiencing the "sleep bug"
Atm There's no fix for it.
You best not use it until "they" find a fix for it


----------



## Krisztias

The Sandman said:


> Looking at your text file, a couple suggestions.
> 
> Try lowering SOC voltage, 1.14375v seems way to high from what I've seen needed. I'd start with 1.05v.
> Also try .900 in stead of .855 for VDDP (not saying .855 is not good) just something to try if nothing else helps.
> 
> Think about trying a slightly higher VID value and using a -Offset (negative) rather than +.02500.
> Remember, as you increase memory OC there may be a need for additional Vcore as well. Something to bare in mind.
> 
> I had better luck with LLC either set to Auto or Level 3, level 1and 2 doesn't do enough. For me auto worked fine till just this last weekend where I finally pasted the 3925MHz wall.
> 
> Digi settings could use a little tuning check my text file above.
> I've always set Mem OC Fail Count to 4, old habit.
> I see you entered CLDO_VDDP voltage of 700. I'm curious where you came up with this.
> Again, from what I've learned Dram and Vboot should both be the same (not auto).
> 
> Black Screen makes me think a lack of Vcore but have no idea where it is at present.
> Post a snip of your test failure similar to my post on last page (IBT, HCI?) along with how OC is setup (Pstate 0 VID etc) so we can see what is going on.
> 
> Are you sure your not just seeing memory training going on when you mention these loops?



I took the suggestions vom 1usmus Calculator, (CLDO VDDP too) but I'm not stable with this settings ( HCI 1000%-1100% 1 error, RamTest 5500%-8500% 1 error).
It seems like the suggestions are ok ( is much better, like everything else), but I need a lot of SoC Voltage: 1.14375V for 3466MHz @ default settings. Everybody speeks abaut max. 1.1V, but over and under 1.14375 I get errors very quickly. If I put Phase Control to Optimized, LLC on Level 2 I need only a notch less. For months I tried to stabilyze The Stilt Fast Preset for 3466MHz, but I have failed. The best stability was with this high SoC Voltage, with the same results. Is my CPU so bad?

It will take time to upload the failure pic...

I think cold boot issue is, when I start the PC after I shut it down and unplugged from wall(by me 12-16h every day), push the power button, and after 3-5s shut down itself for 1-2s, and then boots fine. This is 1 loop for me. 2 loops are 2 shutdowns before it boots. Am I correct, or is this the memory training?


----------



## Krisztias

goncalossilva said:


> This was very relevant for me. For some unknown reason (would love if someone could explain this to me ), I had to lower my SOC voltage all the way down to 1.025V (LLC3) for my dual-rank memory to be stable at 3200MHz. Anything over that results in sporadic instability, the higher the worse.


I can't boot with SoC [email protected]
My 3200MHz setup is stable with 1.1V.


----------



## bdajeha

Ok thnx, i'll be checking the forum for new BIOS'es then I guess.


----------



## WarpenN1

goncalossilva said:


> This was very relevant for me. For some unknown reason (would love if someone could explain this to me ), I had to lower my SOC voltage all the way down to 1.025V (LLC3) for my dual-rank memory to be stable at 3200MHz. Anything over that results in sporadic instability, the higher the worse.



You could try CLDO_VDDP voltage at 915. My Ram controller behaves quite differently than with 700. I could lower my SOC from 1025mv to 963mv without prime95 blend instantly crashing and so on. And I feel like it did something to vcore also.

If I could get some inside info about how that PHY layer voltage can help stabilize CPU overclock?


----------



## mtrai

WarpenN1 said:


> You could try CLDO_VDDP voltage at 915. My Ram controller behaves quite differently than with 700. I could lower my SOC from 1025mv to 963mv without prime95 blend instantly crashing and so on. And I feel like it did something to vcore also.
> 
> If I could get some inside info about how that PHY layer voltage can help stabilize CPU overclock?


Good luck with that...lol...we all wish we could...that is why we have to share as much as we do same for both platforms...so much hidden info on both side that both Intel and AMD refuses to share with us end users. MY head is reeling with a 278 page ddr4 spec sheet I ran across today, never seen it before but found it from a search of a very uncommon setting for ddr4.


----------



## mtrai

@moderators Incidentally when will I no longer be considered New to overclock.net Contributing member since 2009? I just noticed this.


----------



## WarpenN1

That cldo_vddp at 915 starts to do miracles with DRR voltage and soc voltage tweaking  Prime95 doesn't doesn't shutdown and restart PC anymore like with 700mv quite easily when doing CPU overclocking


----------



## Moutsatsos

The Sandman said:


> The Offset is at +.00625v, the VID is at 1.4v. This is now at "that point" where the novelty has really started to wear off.
> Up till now my personal/comfortable voltage limit has been maintained but with the novelty all wore off this chip and the headaches with Bios' issues I'm about to throw all that out the window and put the screws to ole girl.
> Time to put on the Big Boy pants again I guess and start dialing er up!
> 
> I had much better luck OCing with both my CHIV-F/1090t @ 4222MHz 3211MHz NB 24 hr P95 stable and CHV-Z/9590 @ 5117MHz with 1.51v 24 hr P95 stable for over two years.
> This setup I seem to have issues just reaching turbo speed with stability. But I must say even at 3950MHz this rig simply blows all the previous rigs away.
> 
> Lol, I can see other people can use spoilers but was asking where or how do I create one? It isn't the same after the site change. It was obvious before. Must be I'm getting too old


Sorry man i was a bit cryptic.
In the spoiler text i write the spoiler code altered all you have to do is type [ then spoiler then ] input whatever you want the spoiler to contain and then type [ then /spoiler then ].
So the basic idea is you put the command you want in [command] and you end the command with [/command].
Hope you ll hit 3975 soon.Good luck.


----------



## BUFUMAN

After 1 Year of waiting i decided to send in my Board to resseler, to Calim a new one or a equalent product.
i cant live with the difference at the Sensors. some of you have no problem with Voltage i have it form the first day.
Every Voltage is higher 0,05v. In my eys this is a faulty Hardware, fastboot is also not working properly. Coldboot issue.... and and and. for 280€


----------



## hurricane28

BUFUMAN said:


> After 1 Year of waiting i decided to send in my Board to resseler, to Calim a new one or a equalent product.
> i cant live with the difference at the Sensors. some of you have no problem with Voltage i have it form the first day.
> Every Voltage is higher 0,05v. In my eys this is a faulty Hardware, fastboot is also not working properly. Coldboot issue.... and and and. for 280€


I hear ya man, its my last Asus board as well man. Had several and all had weird issues and quirks. They blamed MS, and AMD for it just like they are doing now.. They also lie about "fixes" which never ever going to come.. 

I contacted my retail store about this and they said that i could return the board and get something else, they are familiar with the problems. What are you doing to get btw?


----------



## BUFUMAN

hurricane28 said:


> I hear ya man, its my last Asus board as well man. Had several and all had weird issues and quirks. They blamed MS, and AMD for it just like they are doing now.. They also lie about "fixes" which never ever going to come..
> 
> I contacted my retail store about this and they said that i could return the board and get something else, they are familiar with the problems. What are you doing to get btw?


I contacted them, i really don't know. I try 1:1 swap first.

Which board should we take? Or new eco system with i7?

I am f****d no clue

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MishelLngelo

Go with Asus Prime x370 pro, can't be worse, my is running very nice with 1700x @3.9GHz and RAM at 3266MHz.


----------



## hurricane28

BUFUMAN said:


> I contacted them, i really don't know. I try 1:1 swap first.
> 
> Which board should we take? Or new eco system with i7?
> 
> I am f****d no clue
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


Me too, they told me to wait for new x470 boards and get Gigabyte, its much better and their rep is from The Netherlands as well. 

I am not sure what to get atm, i wait for the new boards to arrive and then decide. I am not going Intel i think but if these "problems" persist i will think about it or sell my PC and buy an laptop as i have no time nor the will to deal with these weird issues and lies all the time.


----------



## BUFUMAN

MishelLngelo said:


> Go with Asus Prime x370 pro, can't be worse, my is running very nice with 1700x @3.9GHz and RAM at 3266MHz.


Thx

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BUFUMAN

hurricane28 said:


> Me too, they told me to wait for new x470 boards and get Gigabyte, its much better and their rep is from The Netherlands as well.
> 
> I am not sure what to get atm, i wait for the new boards to arrive and then decide. I am not going Intel i think but if these "problems" persist i will think about it or sell my PC and buy an laptop as i have no time nor the will to deal with these weird issues and lies all the time.


I was thinking about it to. But you will be betatester again. I try a new board first. 

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Superbegita

*About new boards*



BUFUMAN said:


> I was thinking about it to. But you will be betatester again. I try a new board first.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


Humm who has told you that to wait for the news board on X470 ? Asus himself ?

Personnaly..i am waiting the new ones and specially for ONE thing to my taste: see if the famous Précision Boost 2 Overdrive and the XFR 2 Enhanced will raise effectively the possible overclockin again for the processor and the ram (meaning a bit more than the usual )

I am actually on the Gigabyte AX370 Gaming K7 and i think i would stick on the future Gaming 7 Wifi (i will see that depending on the tests). I am stil wondering if we 'll see announces for the GDC who is very near... (19-23 March 2018).


----------



## Johan45

Sometimes I think you guys forget to just run your systems and enjoy them. 
Every board has had issues over the last year, sure your "sensor" might not be as accurate as you like but the board still works fine. I have zero issues with mine presently. Boots every day, no double boots. Runs stable and games just fine. What more do you want?


----------



## janice1234

hurricane28 said:


> Me too, they told me to wait for new x470 boards and get Gigabyte, its much better and their rep is from The Netherlands as well.
> 
> I am not sure what to get atm, i wait for the new boards to arrive and then decide. I am not going Intel i think but if these "problems" persist i will think about it or sell my PC and buy an laptop as i have no time nor the will to deal with these weird issues and lies all the time.


Gigabyte? no thank you.

they fry the CPU with their bios lol.



Johan45 said:


> Sometimes I think you guys forget to just run your systems and enjoy them.
> Every board has had issues over the last year, sure your "sensor" might not be as accurate as you like but the board still works fine. I have zero issues with mine presently. Boots every day, no double boots. Runs stable and games just fine. What more do you want?


+ 1, no major issue except the sleep bug and incorrect cpu frequency in task manager.


----------



## BUFUMAN

janice1234 said:


> Gigabyte? no thank you.
> 
> they fry the CPU with their bios lol.
> 
> 
> + 1, no major issue except the sleep bug and incorrect cpu frequency in task manager.


That's why i try first another Crosshair.
The biggest issue is the price we paid for. For 100 bugs i would accept the bug [emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ramad

Incorrect CPU frequency on task manager is a Windows bug, which maybe a Windows 10 only bug, which has nothing to do with ASUS or AMD. Linux users knows that well because Linux always shows the correct CPU frequency. 

*Task manager under normal operation after boot:*


Spoiler














*Task manager after waking up from sleep:*


Spoiler















*Linux under normal operation, see the upper right corner: *


Spoiler















I understand that some of you want Cinebench to show the correct CPU frequency, in this case you need to put the PC to sleep then wake it up for it to show the right frequency. This is a Windows bug.


----------



## janice1234

Ramad said:


> Incorrect CPU frequency on task manager is a Windows bug, which maybe a Windows 10 only bug, which has nothing to do with ASUS or AMD. Linux users knows that well because Linux always shows the correct CPU frequency.
> 
> I understand that some of you want Cinebench to show the correct CPU frequency, in this case you need to put the PC to sleep then wake it up for it to show the right frequency. This is a Windows bug.


but it occur only after the bios 3008, it did not happen with previous bios like 9920.


----------



## mtrai

janice1234 said:


> but it occur only after the bios 3008, it did not happen with previous bios like 9920.


If this was an AMD or Windows issue then it would occur on other manufacturers motherboard...however I noticed and posted about it being an ASUS issue since the ASRock reports correctly in Cinebench so this is an ASUS issue.


----------



## hurricane28

janice1234 said:


> Gigabyte? no thank you.
> 
> they fry the CPU with their bios lol.
> 
> 
> + 1, no major issue except the sleep bug and incorrect cpu frequency in task manager.


Yeah, and the early BIOS from Asus bricked boards.. What's your point?


----------



## hurricane28

Ramad said:


> Incorrect CPU frequency on task manager is a Windows bug, which maybe a Windows 10 only bug, which has nothing to do with ASUS or AMD. Linux users knows that well because Linux always shows the correct CPU frequency.
> 
> *Task manager under normal operation after boot:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Task manager after waking up from sleep:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Linux under normal operation, see the upper right corner: *
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that some of you want Cinebench to show the correct CPU frequency, in this case you need to put the PC to sleep then wake it up for it to show the right frequency. This is a Windows bug.


No it is not. It occurred after BIOS 3008.. A friend of mine who has the Asus x370F has no problems with it.. Another acquaintance of mine has an Gigabyte board with no problems.. 
Its not only in Windows tho, even the BIOS itself cannot report the frequency correctly, it stays at 3.2 GHz no matter what.


----------



## hurricane28

Johan45 said:


> Sometimes I think you guys forget to just run your systems and enjoy them.
> Every board has had issues over the last year, sure your "sensor" might not be as accurate as you like but the board still works fine. I have zero issues with mine presently. Boots every day, no double boots. Runs stable and games just fine. What more do you want?


That's my point, i can't because one day its stable in everything i can throw at it and the day after it isn't and it crashes in games etc. 

What more do we want? Are you serious? I mean, this is supposed to be the top of the line from Asus and half of it doesn't even work properly.. Even after 1 year and they keep blaming MS or AMD for it while its Asus themselves that are screwing up.. THAT is what makes me furious.. The problems i am having are not new but were present on my 990FX board too and they still didn't solve it.. 

Other than that, the board looks really nice, BIOS is nice as well and in general its quite stable but after BIOS 3008 i need A LOT more vcore for the same clocks and asked Elmor about it and he said that he couldn't reproduce it which is odd because i read that more people have the same issues. 

Cold boot is gone now but when i unplug the power, it reboots 3 times before it boots properly.. That's just stupid man..


----------



## mtrai

hurricane28 said:


> That's my point, i can't because one day its stable in everything i can throw at it and the day after it isn't and it crashes in games etc.
> 
> What more do we want? Are you serious? I mean, this is supposed to be the top of the line from Asus and half of it doesn't even work properly.. Even after 1 year and they keep blaming MS or AMD for it while its Asus themselves that are screwing up.. THAT is what makes me furious.. The problems i am having are not new but were present on my 990FX board too and they still didn't solve it..
> 
> Other than that, the board looks really nice, BIOS is nice as well and in general its quite stable but after BIOS 3008 i need A LOT more vcore for the same clocks and asked Elmor about it and he said that he couldn't reproduce it which is odd because i read that more people have the same issues.
> 
> Cold boot is gone now but when i unplug the power, it reboots 3 times before it boots properly.. That's just stupid man..


Just for giggles try setting the Memory Clear option to disable. I stumbled across the definition today in the X399 Tachi manual...been testing it since I am working on some bios tweaking. It caught my attention based on the description. It appears to stop retraining of memory if the memory is successfully trained.

Memory Clear
When this feature is disabled, BIOS does not implement MemClear after memory training
(only if non-ECC DIMMs are used).

It sounds how Intel added the option to skip ddr4 training on the skylake system. Back then there were training issues...and they added an option to the bios to allow you skip training on reboots or power ups if training had been previously successful. Is this the same thing and we have kind of overlooked it?

My experience so far is a faster boot up and it seems once the memory is trained once it remembers and does not try to retrain each boot, but we need more testing in various situations. Though in your case it might not work, unless the cmos battery keeps the ram training memory as well.

CBS options --->


----------



## Ramad

janice1234 said:


> but it occur only after the bios 3008, it did not happen with previous bios like 9920.





mtrai said:


> If this was an AMD or Windows issue then it would occur on other manufacturers motherboard...however I noticed and posted about it being an ASUS issue since the ASRock reports correctly in Cinebench so this is an ASUS issue.


I'm not saying you are wrong, I'm only trying to tell you that this is a Windows issue that has been known in a long time. Search the net for "windows showing wrong frequency" and see how old is this issue because Windows does not translate the correct frequency that is reported by the BIOS. The BIOS it self shows the correct CPU frequency, Linux does that too, please keep that in mind.

That being said, if you want Windows Task Manager to show the correct frequency then head to the BIOS and disable *PSS Support* as shown below:










I tune AMD CBS with every BIOS and I suspect that this setting used to be disabled on earlier/older BIOS, it's enabled by default now. 
When you see a screenshot of an Asrock, Gigabyte or MSI showing correct CPU speed, make sure to ask the owner if this setting is enabled in the BIOS, it could also be called *C6* power saving (can't remember).


----------



## Johan45

hurricane28 said:


> That's my point, i can't because one day its stable in everything i can throw at it and the day after it isn't and it crashes in games etc.
> 
> What more do we want? Are you serious? I mean, this is supposed to be the top of the line from Asus and half of it doesn't even work properly.. Even after 1 year and they keep blaming MS or AMD for it while its Asus themselves that are screwing up.. THAT is what makes me furious.. The problems i am having are not new but were present on my 990FX board too and they still didn't solve it..
> 
> Other than that, the board looks really nice, BIOS is nice as well and in general its quite stable but after BIOS 3008 i need A LOT more vcore for the same clocks and asked Elmor about it and he said that he couldn't reproduce it which is odd because i read that more people have the same issues.
> 
> Cold boot is gone now but when i unplug the power, it reboots 3 times before it boots properly.. That's just stupid man..


Not sure what "they" are blaming MS and AMD for this time as I said my system runs fine. If you're crashing then something's not stable. I have said many times when it comes to Ryzen testing only the CPU is not enough, as soon as you're running something graphically intensive the rules change with this CPU. I always test P95 with 75% ram and run Unigine heaven in the background for final testing have done this for years and it very rarely fails me. I also have no issue with clock reporting from task manager, CPUz or applications as you'll see in the pic I'm adding. I'm still on 1701 as anything newer adds nothing for Ryzen IMO just new CPUs so expect some growing pains.
As for that sensor thing unless I'm missing something I feel you're making a mountain out of a molehill just like you did with the sabertooth. Couple things I have learned over the years, don't sweat the small stuff and don't fix what isn't broke. You can chase your tail and drive yourself crazy if you do. I have used just about every brand available and still "prefer" ASUS over most, MSI is up there and Asrock had some good Intel boards, Gigabyte has never been one of my favorites BIOS support in recent years is lacking, took months on my X99 SOC Champ to get memory working. Wasn't just AMD that had issues with DDR4. 
For Ryzen I have had ASUS and MSI boards in this thread you were getting regular "BETA" updates so expect some unusual behavior, on the Titanium, after they had CPUs getting stuck at 2.2 GHz IIRC they stopped issuing new BIOS once they had it fixed, kept everything in house until they had something solid, in other words, no BIOS updates for months. I have found through experience new BIOS isn't always better and typically anything that lists compatibility is a reduction in performance, seen it many times since one thing I am after as a bencher is performance.

No clock issues here!


----------



## Amir007

Johan45 said:


> Not sure what "they" are blaming MS and AMD for this time as I said my system runs fine. If you're crashing then something's not stable. I have said many times when it comes to Ryzen testing only the CPU is not enough, as soon as you're running something graphically intensive the rules change with this CPU. I always test P95 with 75% ram and run Unigine heaven in the background for final testing have done this for years and it very rarely fails me. I also have no issue with clock reporting from task manager, CPUz or applications as you'll see in the pic I'm adding. I'm still on 1701 as anything newer adds nothing for Ryzen IMO just new CPUs so expect some growing pains.
> As for that sensor thing unless I'm missing something I feel you're making a mountain out of a molehill just like you did with the sabertooth. Couple things I have learned over the years, don't sweat the small stuff and don't fix what isn't broke. You can chase your tail and drive yourself crazy if you do. I have used just about every brand available and still "prefer" ASUS over most, MSI is up there and Asrock had some good Intel boards, Gigabyte has never been one of my favorites BIOS support in recent years is lacking, took months on my X99 SOC Champ to get memory working. Wasn't just AMD that had issues with DDR4.
> For Ryzen I have had ASUS and MSI boards in this thread you were getting regular "BETA" updates so expect some unusual behavior, on the Titanium, after they had CPUs getting stuck at 2.2 GHz IIRC they stopped issuing new BIOS once they had it fixed, kept everything in house until they had something solid, in other words, no BIOS updates for months. I have found through experience new BIOS isn't always better and typically anything that lists compatibility is a reduction in performance, seen it many times since one thing I am after as a bencher is performance.
> 
> No clock issues here!


Put your PC to sleep and then resume. Then come back here with the same screen shots. I dare you 

(Update: Dude according to the cpu-z screen shots you are running bios 1701...The sleep>resume-frequency issue began for me post >bios1701)

Asus promised this would get fixed as they are aware of the bug. After 2-3 bios updates, still the same. This is my only beef i have so far with Asus. 
I hate to have to shut down my PC because of this. Bios 1701 was a great bios for me too but it was plagued with cold boot which I hated seeing. As you can see in the pics i provided, Windows Task Manager is displaying +400Mhz but when I put my PC to sleep, it goes down to 4Ghz which is what I have in Bios via Pstate0, but in reality it is actually running 3.6Ghz. After the motherboard comes out of sleep, my frequency degraded by -400Mhz. I also provided CPU benches to prove my case. Like i said, i never had this issue when i too was on bios 1701. 

I understand why people on here pissed off, (including myself) because this is a serious problem that prohibits me from putting my PC to sleep due to Asus laziness in fixing it.


----------



## Johan45

Amir007 said:


> Put your PC to sleep and then resume. Then come back here with the same screen shots. I dare you
> 
> (Update: Dude according to the cpu-z screen shots you are running bios 1701...do you not listen? The freqency issue began >1701)
> 
> Moving along...


That's where the "if it ain't broke don't fix it" came from. You are updating to BIOS that really won't do squat for you. For the time it takes to boot the PC I don't use sleep probably never will. The RTC bug is from Win7 up and you're not going to get around that until AMD incorporates a HW level fix like Intel did. There isn't any BIOS from any maker that can fix that.


----------



## Syldon

Johan45 said:


> That's where the "if it ain't broke don't fix it" came from. You are updating to BIOS that really won't do squat for you. For the time it takes to boot the PC I don't use sleep probably never will. The RTC bug is from Win7 up and you're not going to get around that until AMD incorporates a HW level fix like Intel did. There isn't any BIOS from any maker that can fix that.


The last few releases were also patched with spectre and meltdown in mind.


----------



## Amir007

Johan45 said:


> That's where the "if it ain't broke don't fix it" came from. You are updating to BIOS that really won't do squat for you. For the time it takes to boot the PC I don't use sleep probably never will. The RTC bug is from Win7 up and you're not going to get around that until AMD incorporates a HW level fix like Intel did. There isn't any BIOS from any maker that can fix that.


Bro, what are you saying? My co-worker who happens to own (2) ASrock mobos for x370 and x399 doesn't have this Sleep>resume frequency degradation at all. I just told you man, for me this started after bios 1701, therefore Asus screwed something up and are now too lazy to fix it. They screwed something up big time. Also what's up with Intel? Let's not compare apples to oranges please. Did you see the pics I provided? I still have my old Intel 4770k rig in my bedroom and never had this issue before for 5 years, so i don't know why you are talking about Intel here. This issue is strictly affecting the Ryzen platform.

Are you kidding me? Bios 6001 is actually the best one for me. I can finally run 4Ghz 100% stable. This wasn't possible on 1701 so please stop.


----------



## BUFUMAN

All calm down  we are all in the same ship. Some of us expect more some less.

I did not know this PPS thing. It should be pinned at the first page.

I think if everyone returns this Mainboard for all the small issues they will understand it not to mess with their beloved customers. All the issues and solving it took in my opinion just to long. That's the price we pay for early adaptor. 

But who cares 
I try a new one. And again if needed. And at last it will be June or something like that and the new x470 is 2 month old. 

I will try to have the last word in this case. 


Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LicSqualo

*Not true for me, PSS don't have the effect you indicate*



Ramad said:


> I'm not saying you are wrong, I'm only trying to tell you that this is a Windows issue that has been known in a long time. Search the net for "windows showing wrong frequency" and see how old is this issue because Windows does not translate the correct frequency that is reported by the BIOS. The BIOS it self shows the correct CPU frequency, Linux does that too, please keep that in mind.
> 
> That being said, if you want Windows Task Manager to show the correct frequency then head to the BIOS and disable *PSS Support* as shown below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tune AMD CBS with every BIOS and I suspect that this setting used to be disabled on earlier/older BIOS, it's enabled by default now.
> When you see a screenshot of an Asrock, Gigabyte or MSI showing correct CPU speed, make sure to ask the owner if this setting is enabled in the BIOS, it could also be called *C6* power saving (can't remember).


Not true for me... same behaviour. PSS don't have the effect you indicate. 
Can you show your solution with a screenshot indicated in windows the bios version and the right speed? 
And just to stop this "diatriba" the problem is on ASUS motherboard and probably only with windows.
Perhaps they can solve this in the next bios release.


----------



## hurricane28

LicSqualo said:


> Not true for me... same behaviour. PSS don't have the effect you indicate.
> Can you show your solution with a screenshot indicated in windows the bios version and the right speed?
> And just to stop this "diatriba" the problem is on ASUS motherboard only and probably only with windows.
> Perhaps they can solve this in the next bios release.


Didn't work for me 100%. I still got weird reading and in Cinebench R15 and my Logitech app still report 3.2 GHz.. 

I leave it enabled as it gives the best results.


----------



## MishelLngelo

W10 also has issues with sleep, hibernation and fast BOOT, so maybe if somebody has problems like that should investigate and see if it's BIOS or windows problem.


----------



## Heimdallr

MishelLngelo said:


> W10 also has issues with sleep, hibernation and fast BOOT, so maybe if somebody has problems like that should investigate and see if it's BIOS or windows problem.


With all the people having the same issue with this board (sleep bug) I doubt it has anything to do with windows, I didn't hear of anyone else having this problem with other boards.
Honestly it bothers me A LOT because I use sleep all the time and i can't rely on system clock if I do, I'm very much considering about switching to ryzen 2 or another board.


----------



## BUFUMAN

i disbaled PSS and Memory clear now lets take a look the next boots.
and yep sleeping works allmost on any notebook i selled (new/refurbished) with win 10 and own.

btw PSS disabled:


----------



## mtrai

BUFUMAN said:


> i disbaled PSS and Memory clear now lets take a look the next boots.
> and yep sleeping works allmost on any notebook i selled (new/refurbished) with win 10 and own.
> 
> btw PSS disabled:



Yeah funny how we all overlocked that memory clear option...and never messed with it. It definitely does do some things, and does make the boot up faster after initial ram training. I am not sure really how I just sort of stumbled across and bothered to look it up. For me with PSS disabled the boot up takes longer then auto or enabled...and since the cpu readings within windows is still wonky I will leave it on auto. Yes disabling PSS does fix the cpu frequency in task manager but not in cinebench..anyhow cinebench also shows I am windows 8 not windows 10 so there is more at play on cinebench issues. Just my two cents on these 2 settings.


----------



## Neoony

Think that option was added only in later BIOSes.
I did wonder what it is, I rather thought it has something to do with Pstates, but never really checked.


----------



## Johan45

Amir007 said:


> Bro, what are you saying? My co-worker who happens to own (2) ASrock mobos for x370 and x399 doesn't have this Sleep>resume frequency degradation at all. I just told you man, for me this started after bios 1701, therefore Asus screwed something up and are now too lazy to fix it. They screwed something up big time. Also what's up with Intel? Let's not compare apples to oranges please. Did you see the pics I provided? I still have my old Intel 4770k rig in my bedroom and never had this issue before for 5 years, so i don't know why you are talking about Intel here. This issue is strictly affecting the Ryzen platform.
> 
> Are you kidding me? Bios 6001 is actually the best one for me. I can finally run 4Ghz 100% stable. This wasn't possible on 1701 so please stop.


Whatever you think but a quick google search shows differently. https://www.google.com/search?q=Win...ome..69i57.14462j1j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Like I said before Win10/8 have timer issues that can only be addressed at CPU HW level. Intel has fixed it AMD missed the boat. This is why at HWBot anything AMD and Intel Pre Skylake can ONLY be benched on Windows 7


----------



## SaLSouL

*Forgotten CHVIE*

Well it is now the middle march 2018 and only 1 BIOS has been officially released for the CHVI Extreme in 2018. The board was launched in July 2017 and in 8 months we have 5 BIOS. 
For comparison the CHVI Hero was launched Feb 2017 and has had 10 BIOS both official and beta.

On a side note there is a new chipset driver available 18.10b https://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows 10 - 64
it has both new RAID driver and Chipset available.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Using it. Only 1 driver is new inside. I thing it was the psp driver. U can check it before u install it at the device manager. 

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## boostedxfg2

Guys, idk if this is allowed in here, but I am selling my ryzen 5 1600 and C6H mobo if anyone is interested. No issues with either, only used for a week, didn't OC. Shoot me a PM. 

I can't post a FS thread in the marketplace section for some reason, maybe my account is too new...idk


----------



## Neoony

As always, I only got the AMD PCI Device Driver upgrade.










Previous versions from this year:

Installed 13.2.2018: https://i.imgur.com/DxvU0R6.png

Installed 19.1.2018: https://i.imgur.com/dYBZggF.png

..


----------



## hurricane28

Neoony said:


> As always, I only got the AMD PCI Device Driver upgrade.
> 
> View attachment 112289
> 
> 
> 
> Previous versions from this year:
> 
> Installed 13.2.2018: https://i.imgur.com/DxvU0R6.png
> 
> Installed 19.1.2018: https://i.imgur.com/dYBZggF.png
> 
> ..


Can't even install it.. It keeps saying that its not for my Windows version?


----------



## xcr89

ok guys there is rumors about new security flaws and breaches on ryzen source:

https://www.cnet.com/news/amd-has-a-spectre-meltdown-like-security-flaw-of-its-own/






whitepaper: https://safefirmware.com/amdflaws_whitepaper.pdf

website: https://amdflaws.com/

waiting for amd statement this just might be the nail in the coffin to turn both motherboard and processor back in.

This is deeply concerning to be honest.


----------



## elguero

It looks like the "research" is sponsored by a company that business model is to short stocks, and by all means all I´ve read by respectable journalist is that those claims don´t hold water.


----------



## boostedxfg2

Glad I decided to switch to an i7-8700k. Ryzen is just too knew and buggy. I think AMD has great performance for thier price points, but alas as usual, Intel wins. 

It sucks cus my FX-8320 build was great, I built it 4-5 years ago and to this day, it still works fine. Never a single issue.


----------



## hurricane28

xcr89 said:


> ok guys there is rumors about new security flaws and breaches on ryzen source:
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/news/amd-has-a-spectre-meltdown-like-security-flaw-of-its-own/
> 
> https://youtu.be/pgYhOwikuGQ
> 
> waiting for amd statement this just might be the nail in the coffin to turn both motherboard and processor back in.
> 
> This is deeply concerning to be honest.


Yeah, there is a little more to it than this dude: 

https://tweakers.net/nieuws/136247/...tsbaarheden-in-ryzen-en-epyc-platformen.html\

Its in Dutch but i am sure you can translate it. They ask critical questions about this and why they gave AMD only 24 hours to respond... 

Its a storm in a glass of water as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## xcr89

hurricane28 said:


> Yeah, there is a little more to it than this dude:
> 
> https://tweakers.net/nieuws/136247/...tsbaarheden-in-ryzen-en-epyc-platformen.html\
> 
> Its in Dutch but i am sure you can translate it. They ask critical questions about this and why they gave AMD only 24 hours to respond...
> 
> Its a storm in a glass of water as far as i'm concerned.


Yeah i edited my post added whitepaper and website


----------



## elguero

hurricane28 said:


> Yeah, there is a little more to it than this dude:
> 
> https://tweakers.net/nieuws/136247/...tsbaarheden-in-ryzen-en-epyc-platformen.html\
> 
> Its in Dutch but i am sure you can translate it. They ask critical questions about this and why they gave AMD only 24 hours to respond...
> 
> Its a storm in a glass of water as far as i'm concerned.


Here is a post on AnandTech about it

https://www.anandtech.com/show/1252...lish-ryzen-flaws-gave-amd-24-hours-to-respond


----------



## BUFUMAN

Intel just invested 4.5mrd. Dollar in Israel.

This is just a typical cheap way to hit AMD from Intel. 

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pilotasso

Been absent for several weeks. Any news for pinnacle Ridge BIOS?


----------



## abso

Anyone here that used upgraded from 2 Ram modules to 4 modules recently? Do AM4 boards still have issues with more than 2 Ram sticks or did bios updates fix this?


----------



## Pilotasso

abso said:


> Anyone here that used upgraded from 2 Ram modules to 4 modules recently? Do AM4 boards still have issues with more than 2 Ram sticks or did bios updates fix this?


I have 2 kits of 4266Mhz 16GB trident Z RGB part number F4-4266C19D-16GTZR

I am running them at 3200 CL16 CR 2T. Anything faster will fail burn ins. But I was using only 1 kit for 6 months and I could only get to 3333Mhz CL16 1T Geardown mode enabled, so not THAT much of a difference (very small in benchmarks).


----------



## BUFUMAN

as far i know we heve many user here with 4 Modules.


----------



## AmxdPt

@elmor

Any new (beta or non-beta) bios for us?

Sleep bug is annoying...

Essence STX II bug is annoying...

Windows clock speed bug is annoying... (Not sure if asus's fault but annoying nonetheless)

Incorrect voltage reading is annoying... (Not sure if it is fixable but annoying nonetheless)

Thanks


----------



## BUFUMAN

AmxdPt said:


> @elmor
> 
> Any new (beta or non-beta) bios for us?
> 
> Sleep bug is annoying...
> 
> Essence STX II bug is annoying...
> 
> Windows clock speed bug is annoying... (Not sure if asus's fault but annoying nonetheless)
> 
> Incorrect voltage reading is annoying... (Not sure if it is fixable but annoying nonetheless)
> 
> Thanks



+1


----------



## Leftezog

Hi to everyone! Anyone can suggest a specific order for ram overclocking for 3333 mhz or 3466 for Samsung b die on asus ch6? I have 3600 c16 2x8gb kit and the best I managed so far is 3200c14 stilt's safe timings. I can boot with ease with either 3333c14 ,3466c14 or 3600c16 but I cant find stable settings that passes hci memtest. Anyone have a suggestion about an order? Like first we put some loose primary timings to the ram and the rest on auto, dram voltage at 1.4 or 1.44 according to speed and timings or if I must first adjust vddp or something else on tweaker's paradise and after mess with proc odt cad and rtt values? Anyone can help ?


----------



## janice1234

xcr89 said:


> ok guys there is rumors about new security flaws and breaches on ryzen source:
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/news/amd-has-a-spectre-meltdown-like-security-flaw-of-its-own/
> 
> whitepaper: https://safefirmware.com/amdflaws_whitepaper.pdf
> 
> website: https://amdflaws.com/
> 
> waiting for amd statement this just might be the nail in the coffin to turn both motherboard and processor back in.
> 
> This is deeply concerning to be honest.


https://i.imgur.com/OkWlIxA.jpg

their fake office


----------



## crakej

janice1234 said:


> https://i.imgur.com/OkWlIxA.jpg
> 
> their fake office


well spotted! i'm not worried at all. a) it sounds like they've sat there for a year working on finding these allleged 'bugs', picking apart the CPU and calling any potential defect a security flaw. b) false office! c) 90 days was given to Intel (only 24 hours to AMD!) - as protocol dictates in these matters - not least the fact that releasing info like this could create a security risk itself if any of these 'bugs' are found to be real. It seems they need to get privileged access to run, or one them would need to be implanted as a bios virus - both of which are very unlikely or impossible.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

If there ever was a better example of this fake news, this is it. Clear stock manipulation by a company known to having done so in the past.

https://twitter.com/cataclysmza/status/973621504427651072

It's disturbing that AT still has this crap up in their front page.


----------



## matthew87

VicViper said:


> No problem. Let us know if this works please?
> 
> Also, I think this firmware flash is in elmor's folder of C6H tinkering files. I ran on my computer and there is an command to compare your motherboards current Aura firmware against the one provided. So you can tell beforehand if you have an older version. Mine was the current one. I still attempted to flash it though. It went smoothly and my lights are still able to toggle off and on. Keeping in mind I never had this issue before. Just wanted to test out whether or not the program works.


I can confirm this resolved the issue

Downloading the latest version of the Aura software and within it configuring the lighting off in sleep and power down states.


----------



## FloppyDrive

CTS-Labs may be a scam as the exploits require low-level access, which means the exploits may work on any machine.


----------



## 3200MHz

abso said:


> Anyone here that used upgraded from 2 Ram modules to 4 modules recently? Do AM4 boards still have issues with more than 2 Ram sticks or did bios updates fix this?


I use 4x8 GB sticks since October, 2017. No issues.


----------



## elmor

AmxdPt said:


> @elmor
> 
> Any new (beta or non-beta) bios for us?
> 
> Sleep bug is annoying...
> 
> Essence STX II bug is annoying...
> 
> Windows clock speed bug is annoying... (Not sure if asus's fault but annoying nonetheless)
> 
> Incorrect voltage reading is annoying... (Not sure if it is fixable but annoying nonetheless)
> 
> Thanks


Not yet, sleep bug should be fixed in AGESA 1.0.0.2. Regarding Essence STX II that's an issue with the sound card, it has problems on any board from any vendor on the AM4 platform.

edit: Confirmed both the sleep bug and OS frequency readings are OK with the update.


----------



## AmxdPt

*Thanks elmor*



elmor said:


> Not yet, sleep bug should be fixed in AGESA 1.0.0.2. Regarding Essence STX II that's an issue with the sound card, it has problems on any board from any vendor on the AM4 platform.
> 
> edit: Confirmed both the sleep bug and OS frequency readings are OK with the update.


Thanks for that input, very much appreciate it.

About the sound card, I already knew that it was happening within all the AM4 platform because there were reports of other motherboard brands having the same issue.
My question remains tho: 

Do you have any word on the issue? do you know if it's fixable?

It would be kind of a bummer to be waiting all this time for a potential fix and at then to be told that it won't / can't be addressed.

Thanks


----------



## crakej

elmor said:


> Not yet, sleep bug should be fixed in AGESA 1.0.0.2. Regarding Essence STX II that's an issue with the sound card, it has problems on any board from any vendor on the AM4 platform.
> 
> edit: Confirmed both the sleep bug and OS frequency readings are OK with the update.


Thanks elmore - does this information apply to all ASUS boards then?


----------



## mito1172

no problem with my sound card better with the latest audio driver


----------



## Grortak

I got my RAM at 3333 Cl14 with The Stilts profile but I want to go wit tighter timings maybe even at 3200MHz?

Can someone explain me what CLDO_VDDP do and what the standard value is? I see only Auto in the BIOS and know that 0.9V to 1V are the reccomended settings.
Will it be possible to go lower with the timings with tweaking this setting?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## elmor

AmxdPt said:


> Thanks for that input, very much appreciate it.
> 
> About the sound card, I already knew that it was happening within all the AM4 platform because there were reports of other motherboard brands having the same issue.
> My question remains tho:
> 
> Do you have any word on the issue? do you know if it's fixable?
> 
> It would be kind of a bummer to be waiting all this time for a potential fix and at then to be told that it won't / can't be addressed.
> 
> Thanks


Not sure, out of my hands really. Last I heard they were checking with AMD to figure out why this happens.




crakej said:


> Thanks elmore - does this information apply to all ASUS boards then?


Should apply to anything updated to the new AGESA.


----------



## LicSqualo

@elmor
thank you for your support. I will never stop writing it.
Do you think, even personally as a recommendation, that future updates for the new Zen series will also involve our current CPUs?, so is it advisable to continue updating the motherboard bios with each new agesa release?


----------



## elmor

LicSqualo said:


> @elmor
> thank you for your support. I will never stop writing it.
> Do you think, even personally as a recommendation, that future updates for the new Zen series will also involve our current CPUs?, so is it advisable to continue updating the motherboard bios with each new agesa release?


I think that Summit Ridge (Ryzen 1xxx) is getting to quite a mature state. There's a small potential improvement coming for memory and a few things still needs fixing, but otherwise I think we're close to where we'll be with this generation.


----------



## Amir007

elmor said:


> Not yet, sleep bug should be fixed in AGESA 1.0.0.2. Regarding Essence STX II that's an issue with the sound card, it has problems on any board from any vendor on the AM4 platform.
> 
> edit: Confirmed both the sleep bug and OS frequency readings are OK with the update.



What update are you talking about? Where? How? When?


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Amir007 said:


> What update are you talking about? Where? How? When?


An upcoming one. Be patient.


----------



## elguero

elmor said:


> Not yet, sleep bug should be fixed in AGESA 1.0.0.2. Regarding Essence STX II that's an issue with the sound card, it has problems on any board from any vendor on the AM4 platform.
> 
> edit: Confirmed both the sleep bug and OS frequency readings are OK with the update.


Nice to hear from you elmor.

Any news about fixing the tem sensor corruption issue?


----------



## Krisztias

What do you guys think about my (voltage) readings?
Is this normal, that the voltages from CPU, SoC, VDDP and DRAM so fluctuating?

P-State OC 3.9GHz with offset 0.05V
BIOS 6001
The Stilt's Safe 3200MHz profile
Corsair RM750x

Thanks


----------



## VicViper

elmor said:


> Not sure, out of my hands really. Last I heard they were checking with AMD to figure out why this happens.


I don't think its just an AM4 issue. I mentioned earlier in the thread that this problem existed on my Intel system. With a different power supply, motherboard etc. than the ryzen system I'm using now. It's as if the reset switch was pressed whenever I switch audio channels through the xonar software. I think ASUS needs to update the drivers of the STX II for compatibility with the latest version of windows 10.


----------



## The Sandman

Krisztias said:


> What do you guys think about my (voltage) readings?
> Is this normal, that the voltages from CPU, SoC, VDDP and DRAM so fluctuating?
> 
> P-State OC 3.9GHz with offset 0.05V
> BIOS 6001
> The Stilt's Safe 3200MHz profile
> Corsair RM750x
> 
> Thanks


Looks okay to me.
Here's what mine looks like for comparison


----------



## elmor

elguero said:


> Nice to hear from you elmor.
> 
> Any news about fixing the tem sensor corruption issue?


Yes, we've got a solution. The main monitoring software developers have the information they need and are currently working to implement it. On our side we're working to add the fix to our bioses. Sorry for the delays ...


----------



## usoldier

elmor said:


> Yes, we've got a solution. The main monitoring software developers have the information they need and are currently working to implement it. On our side we're working to add the fix to our bioses. Sorry for the delays ...



Thanks glad to know they still focusing on this Board


----------



## DaOptika

elmor said:


> elguero said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to hear from you elmor.
> 
> Any news about fixing the tem sensor corruption issue?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we've got a solution. The main monitoring software developers have the information they need and are currently working to implement it. On our side we're working to add the fix to our bioses. Sorry for the delays ...
Click to expand...

Great news, soooo glad to hear that!!!


----------



## MrXL

elmor said:


> Yes, we've got a solution. The main monitoring software developers have the information they need and are currently working to implement it. On our side we're working to add the fix to our bioses. Sorry for the delays ...


TBH, long overdue though very good news, thank you !


----------



## hurricane28

elmor said:


> Yes, we've got a solution. The main monitoring software developers have the information they need and are currently working to implement it. On our side we're working to add the fix to our bioses. Sorry for the delays ...


Good to hear. Is it a real fix or a workaround? 

And what BIOS's? You planning to implement this fix for other motherboards as well?


----------



## lordzed83

elmor said:


> Yes, we've got a solution. The main monitoring software developers have the information they need and are currently working to implement it. On our side we're working to add the fix to our bioses. Sorry for the delays ...


Ill be like... Heard that one few times before  Maybe THIS time it will actually work


----------



## 1usmus

@elmor

0) it's nice to hear that the engineers are trying to solve the problem

1) I have several people checked the tuning of the DQS setting, even I recorded the video and it works.
In particular, this setting affects errors of 2000000+. A similar situation is observed on prime x370. Can you comment?

2) Why is the memory clear option enabled by default? disabling this option improved stability on my system + disabling this option allowed the owners of prime x370 to use procODT 43.6 at 3333 frequency. 
The algorithm of using is simple: 
1. set procODT 53 + save + restart
2. set procODT 43.6 and memory clear disable

I do not quite understand how this setting works on AMD processors, please explain



hurricane28 said:


> Good to hear. Is it a real fix or a workaround?
> 
> And what BIOS's? You planning to implement this fix for other motherboards as well?


it does not solve the problems at the hardware level, it's a kind of offset for displaying results


----------



## hurricane28

1usmus said:


> @elmor
> 
> 1) I have several people checked the tuning of the DQS setting, even I recorded the video and it works.
> In particular, this setting affects errors of 2000000+. A similar situation is observed on prime x370. Can you comment?
> 
> 2) Why is the memory clear option enabled by default? disabling this option improved stability on my system + disabling this option allowed the owners of prime x370 to use procODT 43.6 at 3333 frequency.
> The algorithm of using is simple:
> 1. set procODT 53 + save + restart
> 2. set procODT 43.6 and memory clear disable
> 
> I do not quite understand how this setting works on AMD processors, please explain
> 
> 
> 
> it does not solve the problems at the hardware level, it's a kind of offset for displaying results


I don't think its hardware level, Gigabyte uses the same sensors and have no problems with them. As most of the time, its Asus software engineers...


----------



## elguero

elmor said:


> Yes, we've got a solution. The main monitoring software developers have the information they need and are currently working to implement it. On our side we're working to add the fix to our bioses. Sorry for the delays ...


Great to hear that, thanks!


----------



## Jackalito

elmor said:


> Yes, we've got a solution. The main monitoring software developers have the information they need and are currently working to implement it. On our side we're working to add the fix to our bioses. Sorry for the delays ...


Thank you so much for letting us know and the continuing support, @elmor :thumb:
Hope you enjoyed your holidays!


----------



## AmxdPt

elmor said:


> AmxdPt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that input, very much appreciate it.
> 
> About the sound card, I already knew that it was happening within all the AM4 platform because there were reports of other motherboard brands having the same issue.
> My question remains tho:
> 
> Do you have any word on the issue? do you know if it's fixable?
> 
> It would be kind of a bummer to be waiting all this time for a potential fix and at then to be told that it won't / can't be addressed.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure, out of my hands really. Last I heard they were checking with AMD to figure out why this happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crakej said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks elmore - does this information apply to all ASUS boards then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should apply to anything updated to the new AGESA.
Click to expand...

Thanks @elmor, you rock


----------



## Brko

@elmor

Thanks for all hard work. My plan is to purchase R7 2700 immediately after launch and use it on this MBO. I hope everything will be OK on day one and that our teething problems like with 1st gen Ryzen and RAM are dead and gone.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 1usmus

*3333CL14 DR impossible possible* 

http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=116257&thumb=1

1.5hour HCI test - done 
4 hour game test - done 

BIOS 6001 mod

CLDO_VDDP 913
Memory interleaving 2kb + channel mode + memory clear disable (DF menu)

current settings:


Spoiler



[2018/03/16 13:01:04]
Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [38.00]
Performance Bias [CB15]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3333MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
NB Frequency [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
- CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.16250]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.02500]
DRAM Voltage [1.39000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]

Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [2]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]

data drive strength [Auto]
DQS drive strength [60 ohms]

Trc [42]
TrrdS [6]
TrrdL [8]
Tfaw [34]
TwtrS [4]
TwtrL [12]
Twr [10]
Trcpage [Auto]
TrdrdScl [2]
TwrwrScl [2]
Trfc [266]
Trfc2 [Auto]
Trfc4 [Auto]
Tcwl [14]
Trtp [8]
Trdwr [6]
Twrrd [3]
TwrwrSc [1]
TwrwrSd [7]
TwrwrDd [7]
TrdrdSc [1]
TrdrdSd [5]
TrdrdDd [5]
Tcke [1]
ProcODT [68.6 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [RZQ/7]
RttWr [RZQ/3]
RttPark [RZQ/1]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]

VTTDDR Voltage [0.69300]
VPP_MEM Voltage [2.50000]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [0.55000]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [0.55000]
VDDP Voltage [0.97500]
VDDP Standby Voltage [0.90000]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [0]
DRAM R2 Tune [0]
DRAM R3 Tune [0]
DRAM R4 Tune [0]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [High]
CLDO VDDP voltage [913]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
CPU Current Capability [130%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
CPU Voltage Frequency [400]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
Manual Adjustment [Ultra Fast]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
VDDSOC Current Capability [120%]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
Manual Adjustment [Regular]
DRAM Current Capability [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.39500]

PSS Support [Auto]
PSTATE Adjustment [PState 0]
PPC Adjustment [PState 0]
NX Mode [Disabled]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
CPB Mode [Enabled]
C6 Mode [Enabled]

Super I/O Clock Skew [Disabled]

SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
HPET In SB [Disabled]
MsiDis in HPET [Disabled]



p.s. vdram 1.39 and vboot dram 1.395 its no mistake


----------



## hurricane28

Soo, i tried Aida64 again, updated to the latest version, but the fan error still persist.. 

I rebooted my PC with hardwareinfo64 auto start disabled. I opened up Aida64 and did some cache benchmarks and within a few minutes the fans start to ramp up when the PC is at idle... 

I also installed Asus aura again and it actually works this time but now when PC is turned off the LED's are not off while i set it to off in BIOS and Aura software. Any fix for this?


----------



## Naeem

How can i update EC1 firmware of my motherboard ?


----------



## 1usmus

Naeem said:


> How can i update EC1 firmware of my motherboard ?


MBEC 312
http://www.mediafire.com/file/nsffgxwic59r8c1/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0096.zip

rename file to C6H.cap -> copy this file to a USB flash drive, insert it into a special USB slot -> button flashback


----------



## Amir007

1usmus said:


> MBEC 312
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/nsffgxwic59r8c1/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0096.zip
> 
> rename file to C6H.cap -> copy this file to a USB flash drive, insert it into a special USB slot -> button flashback


I am on bios 6001, do I still need to do this in order to update EC1 firmware? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BUFUMAN

hurricane28 said:


> Soo, i tried Aida64 again, updated to the latest version, but the fan error still persist..
> 
> I rebooted my PC with hardwareinfo64 auto start disabled. I opened up Aida64 and did some cache benchmarks and within a few minutes the fans start to ramp up when the PC is at idle...
> 
> I also installed Asus aura again and it actually works this time but now when PC is turned off the LED's are not off while i set it to off in BIOS and Aura software. Any fix for this?


There is a button/switch in aura software for pc off led. I dont have the software install, just once to set it up properly.



Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Naeem

Amir007 said:


> I am on bios 6001, do I still need to do this in order to update EC1 firmware?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



yes most bioses does not have EC firmware in them i had 6001 before it did not update mine but this one did


----------



## BoMbY

You guys realize there is a reason why Asus removed the EC updates for the C6H? You need to be extremely careful, otherwise this can brick your boards. Also so far any official answer is, there is no need to update the EC, no matter on what version you are, because it won't change anything important.


----------



## hurricane28

BUFUMAN said:


> There is a button/switch in aura software for pc off led. I dont have the software install, just once to set it up properly.
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


Yeah i know, it doesn't work.. I want the LED's on when i use my system but off when the system is off but it appears its broken again... Damn Asus software...


----------



## Anty

For some reason ASUS released newer MBEC (310->312) at some point in time. 
Actually my board was shipped with 312 on it (I've bought it in late August) even though BIOS was still 1002.


----------



## Krisztias

The Sandman said:


> Looks okay to me.
> Here's what mine looks like for comparison


Thank you!
I am using your suggested settings (vddp, LLC, Stilts safe preset) but I have 2 loops with Vdimm=Vboot and 1 loop if Vboot is on auto. :S The same situation. I don't understand why... The only setting is DOCP Standard, where no cold boot problem occurs, but with that I got every time black screen if I start the PC for the first time.
It's annoying


----------



## Propetya

elmor said:


> Yes, we've got a solution. The main monitoring software developers have the information they need and are currently working to implement it. On our side we're working to add the fix to our bioses. Sorry for the delays ...




I'm glad to hear


----------



## Neoony

Krisztias said:


> Thank you!
> I am using your suggested settings (vddp, LLC, Stilts safe preset) but I have 2 loops with Vdimm=Vboot and 1 loop if Vboot is on auto. :S The same situation. I don't understand why... The only setting is DOCP Standard, where no cold boot problem occurs, but with that I got every time black screen if I start the PC for the first time.
> It's annoying


Do you try to put AI overclock tuner to "Default"?

For me, setting that to default and using "Auto" for ram boot voltage, no cold boot issues.


----------



## alonor

*Hi guys*

does anyone know when will the new BIOS come out with the new agesa 1.1.0.1? on msi already came out a month ago, the forum says there are a lot of improvements in overclocking memory.


----------



## Neoony

alonor said:


> does anyone know when will the new BIOS come out with the new agesa 1.1.0.1? on msi already came out a month ago, the forum says there are a lot of improvements in overclocking memory.


All we know is that this is the next update:



elmor said:


> Not yet, sleep bug should be fixed in AGESA 1.0.0.2. Regarding Essence STX II that's an issue with the sound card, it has problems on any board from any vendor on the AM4 platform.
> 
> edit: Confirmed both the sleep bug and OS frequency readings are OK with the update.





elmor said:


> I think that Summit Ridge (Ryzen 1xxx) is getting to quite a mature state. There's a small potential improvement coming for memory and a few things still needs fixing, but otherwise I think we're close to where we'll be with this generation.





elmor said:


> Yes, we've got a solution. The main monitoring software developers have the information they need and are currently working to implement it. On our side we're working to add the fix to our bioses. Sorry for the delays ...


Think there is also no real info about when is the next update coming

Current 6001 is


----------



## CarnageHimura

hurricane28 said:


> Soo, i tried Aida64 again, updated to the latest version, but the fan error still persist..
> 
> I rebooted my PC with hardwareinfo64 auto start disabled. I opened up Aida64 and did some cache benchmarks and within a few minutes the fans start to ramp up when the PC is at idle...
> 
> I also installed Asus aura again and it actually works this time but now when PC is turned off the LED's are not off while i set it to off in BIOS and Aura software. Any fix for this?


I use a LCDSysinfo for GOverlay, in order to have temps and etc monitored, so I need to have a monitoring software always ON, I always been using Aida64, but that Fan bug is anoyin, but I stops using Aida, now use HWinfo64 instead, the problem decreases, BUT it still hapens  I lost any hope on this... but I don't really want to stop using my LCD... I'm doomed I guess...


----------



## Dr. Vodka

alonor said:


> does anyone know when will the new BIOS come out with the new agesa 1.1.0.1? on msi already came out a month ago, the forum says there are a lot of improvements in overclocking memory.


That is Raven Ridge AGESA. It's older than what we have right now, Pinnacle Ridge AGESA (1.0.0.0a). The version number has been reset for the newer generation code.


----------



## 1usmus

There is unofficial information that patches will degrade the performance of processors. A vivid example of the new bios of Asrock with fix meltdown & spectre...
I really hope that the asus will not make for us this surprise


----------



## Pilotasso

But isnt meltdown an intel Only bug?


----------



## BulletSponge

Finally figured out why I was freezing every first boot of the day. I swapped out my WD Black NVMe drive for a 960 evo and the problem is gone. I never should have cheaped out on storage in the first place.


----------



## BUFUMAN

hurricane28 said:


> Yeah i know, it doesn't work.. I want the LED's on when i use my system but off when the system is off but it appears its broken again... Damn Asus software...


Hmm. And you disabled it at uefi to power of if system is shut down?

I know the solution for it can you please take screenshots of the software and the toggle button at upper left.

I won't install it 

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hurricane28

BUFUMAN said:


> Hmm. And you disabled it at uefi to power of if system is shut down?
> 
> I know the solution for it can you please take screenshots of the software and the toggle button at upper left.
> 
> I won't install it
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


Yes i did, its Aura software that isn't working properly, nothing much i can do about it as its a bug that is present for a long time now.


----------



## Krisztias

Neoony said:


> Do you try to put AI overclock tuner to "Default"?
> 
> For me, setting that to default and using "Auto" for ram boot voltage, no cold boot issues.


Thanks for the info, I will try this out soon!


----------



## 1usmus

*DRAM fan test on DR3333CL14  *


1 pic : incredibly complex modification
2 pic : without fan 53.3+ degrees
3 pic : with fan 36 degrees

now I have 100% certainty that thermal noise will not affect stability


----------



## 1usmus

Pilotasso said:


> But isnt meltdown an intel Only bug?


I do not know ... but the new BIOS 4.6 asrock very seriously increased the dram latency and L3...


----------



## Gettz8488

Idk if anyone can help me get a correct tempature reading on my 1700X it idles at 26-27c with skew on default and 22 with it disabled this is Tdie temp is this possible? I have a h115I with Noctua 3000pwm fans over clocked to 3.92 at 1.319


----------



## BoMbY

1usmus said:


> There is unofficial information that patches will degrade the performance of processors. A vivid example of the new bios of Asrock with fix meltdown & spectre...
> I really hope that the asus will not make for us this surprise


The main problem is Microsoft's implementation against Spectre, as far as I know, which should only get active with the Microcode update. If they would use a Retpoline equivalent there shouldn't be a big hit.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

hurricane28 said:


> Yeah i know, it doesn't work.. I want the LED's on when i use my system but off when the system is off but it appears its broken again... Damn Asus software...


Did you try the solution VicViper posted ?


VicViper said:


> Have you tried this Firmware flash from Raja: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?94418-Aura-firmware-reflash-recovery-tool
> 
> I don't know if that'll solve your problem. Fortunately my lights do turn off with the appropriate bios settings, so I can't verify this method.


That could fix your issue


----------



## lordzed83

1usmus said:


> *DRAM fan test on DR3333CL14  *
> 
> 
> 1 pic : incredibly complex modification
> 2 pic : without fan 53.3+ degrees
> 3 pic : with fan 36 degrees
> 
> now I have 100% certainty that thermal noise will not affect stability


Took You a while to have same mod as I do


----------



## hurricane28

DarkLordThe1st said:


> Did you try the solution VicViper posted ?
> 
> 
> That could fix your issue


No i haven't will check later, thnx.


----------



## Anty

Does anybody know FOR SURE what code 0C is? Internet says it is reserved code...
@elmor - you may have access to most up to date AMI codes

What I found is it appears when I use Turbo V Core and set multiplier above 38 - even without load and as small as 25MHz.
If same settings (voltages, multi) are set in BIOS everything is OK.
Please note that after code 0C appears there are no bad things - all run stable. Just this code pops up and it makes things harder to optimize (this tool speeds up tuning a lot).


----------



## 1usmus

lordzed83 said:


> Took You a while to have same mod as I do


Yeah! I'm sorry I did not do it before


----------



## NotAgain

BoMbY said:


> The main problem is Microsoft's implementation against Spectre, as far as I know, which should only get active with the Microcode update. If they would use a Retpoline equivalent there shouldn't be a big hit.


Retpoline requires that every application is recompiled to be protected against branch-target injection. That's not a viable solution for Windows.


----------



## elmor

Anty said:


> Does anybody know FOR SURE what code 0C is? Internet says it is reserved code...
> 
> @elmor - you may have access to most up to date AMI codes
> 
> What I found is it appears when I use Turbo V Core and set multiplier above 38 - even without load and as small as 25MHz.
> If same settings (voltages, multi) are set in BIOS everything is OK.
> Please note that after code 0C appears there are no bad things - all run stable. Just this code pops up and it makes things harder to optimize (this tool speeds up tuning a lot).


It's not 0C but OC  The Ryzen CPU sends out this message after entering OC mode, which is triggered by setting a P0 ratio above default. On Ryzen 7 1800X for example setting 36.25x or above would cause this code to be displayed.


----------



## hurricane28

@elmor,

You said that the "fix" was ready for implementation in to the BIOS and that 3rd party devs have enough info to work with but can you point out what vendors you are talking about and how many? 

It it only Aida64 and hardwareinfo64 or more? 

That being said, now you know what the problem is, i assume it doesn't happen on the new x470 boards, correct?


----------



## 1usmus

@elmor
you ignore questions... 

answer at least this:

CH6 does not see the on 2400G vega graphics card. Is there no video output on this board? USB type C -> HDMI/DP not working
I did not find in the instructions a word about APU support

:thinking::band:


_____________________________________________


*DR3400CL14 + HCI (started testing)*

and again CLDO 913


----------



## elmor

hurricane28 said:


> @elmor,
> 
> You said that the "fix" was ready for implementation in to the BIOS and that 3rd party devs have enough info to work with but can you point out what vendors you are talking about and how many?
> 
> It it only Aida64 and hardwareinfo64 or more?
> 
> That being said, now you know what the problem is, i assume it doesn't happen on the new x470 boards, correct?



Currently CPU-Z/AIDA64/HWInfo/SIV. Working on making this spec public for anyone to use. I can't give you info on future products.




1usmus said:


> @elmor
> you ignore questions...
> 
> answer at least this:
> 
> CH6 does not see the on 2400G vega graphics card. Is there no video output on this board? USB type C -> HDMI/DP not working
> I did not find in the instructions a word about APU support
> 
> :thinking::band:
> 
> 
> _____________________________________________
> 
> 
> *DR3400CL14 + HCI (started testing)*
> 
> and again CLDO 913



Sorry, don't have time to reply to everything. $150 CPU on a $260 motherboard? The CPU works but we don't have display outputs on this board. There's a BIOS option to enable the GPU anyhow, but last time I tried it, it didn't work.


----------



## hurricane28

elmor said:


> Currently CPU-Z/AIDA64/HWInfo/SIV. Working on making this spec public for anyone to use. I can't give you info on future products.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, don't have time to reply to everything. $150 CPU on a $260 motherboard? The CPU works but we don't have display outputs on this board. There's a BIOS option to enable the GPU anyhow, but last time I tried it, it didn't work.



Alright thnx, but what about Asus Alsuite? If i remember correctly the fan speed problems occurred after i installed Alsuite 3 on my machine. Is it truly a fix or an workaround and do you plan on implement this on the newer boards as well IF they use the same sensors?


----------



## elmor

hurricane28 said:


> Alright thnx, but what about Asus Alsuite? If i remember correctly the fan speed problems occurred after i installed Alsuite 3 on my machine. Is it truly a fix or an workaround and do you plan on implement this on the newer boards as well IF they use the same sensors?


Obviously AiSuite as well.


----------



## hurricane28

elmor said:


> Obviously AiSuite as well.


Yea i thought so but since "the obvious" is not so obvious with Asus i ask this. so finally after 5 years we can use Alsuite safely lol. 

what about the new x470 motherboards? Do they use the same sensors?

Anyway, so the fan speed errors are being fixed and the CPU readings in Windows as well? All this is to be expected to implement in the next BIOS release?


----------



## Jesaul

Hi.
Can anyone please throw instructions how to flash modified bios, please?
I've returned here after 3 month when there were no modified ones


----------



## SexySale

Jesaul said:


> Hi.
> Can anyone please throw instructions how to flash modified bios, please?
> I've returned here after 3 month when there were no modified ones


http://www.overclock.net/showthread.php?t=1640394


----------



## Jesaul

Cool. Now I don't need to enter half of the parameters like ProcODT and I could get 3226 on 32GB B-Die immediately.


----------



## Gettz8488

As far as m.2 Drives go. in HWinfo i'm getting 2 temps for my 960 temp 1 stays under 40 but temp 2 spikes up to 68C anyone know what this temp is? is this temp bad for the drive or? is there a way to get a heatsink on it? i have major airflow in my case so don't think that's the issue


----------



## Johan45

You're a long way from the danger zone on that drive. You should be fine


----------



## Ryoz

> AMD Confirms CTS-Labs Exploits: All To Be Patched In Weeks
> 
> 1. All the issues can be confirmed on related AMD hardware, but require Admin Access at the metal
> 2. All the issues are set to be fixed within weeks, not months, through firmware patches and BIOS updates
> 3. No performance impact expected
> 4. None of these issues are Zen-specific, but relate to the PSP and ASMedia chipsets.
> 5. These are not related to the GPZ exploits earlier this year.


https://www.anandtech.com/show/12556/amd-confirms-exploits-patched-in-weeks
https://community.amd.com/community...amd-technical-assessment-of-cts-labs-research


----------



## CarnageHimura

4. None of these issues are Zen-specific, but relate to the PSP and ASMedia chipsets.


If you need Admin access to the rig, even my toaster can be affected by that exploits... really is not Zen/specific jejeje


----------



## porschedrifter

While overclocking my dram, I've noticed that m3mtest will fail if I force enable 1t command rate, but if I set it to auto, it'll pass memtest and still report 1t is being used. Anyone notice this happening?


----------



## Syldon

Gettz8488 said:


> As far as m.2 Drives go. in HWinfo i'm getting 2 temps for my 960 temp 1 stays under 40 but temp 2 spikes up to 68C anyone know what this temp is? is this temp bad for the drive or? is there a way to get a heatsink on it? i have major airflow in my case so don't think that's the issue


Hello gettz8488
I use an M2 pro 961 (ID SCSI\DISK&VEN_NVME&PROD_SAMSUNG_MZVKW512\5&E198FB9&0&000000). At least I think it is the 961 version. Either way I cannot get my M2 to go above 30c. I have MIskew disabled. I ran aida for a few mins on full testing and got this.


This is a temp reading from a Corsair utility not HWinfo I know. I don't have HWinfo installed anymore.

So 60c is a long way from what I am seeing. How are your fans set up. A normal set up is inwards at the bottom front, and outwards at the top back. I would check your fan flow directions. Having one fan backwards can make an eddy effect, which would just recirculate the same air.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Samsung 960 evo, 250GB here. I have seen 60c+ only at benchmarking and eventually for writing very large files. I've glued on a small heat sink and now it stays under 40c at most. As far as I can find, only that model suffers from that "heat stroke" (it throttles badly over 62c).


----------



## Mumak

See here for discussion about the 2nd NVMe temperature in HWiNFO: https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-Drive-Temperature-2-on-Samsung-960-Evo


----------



## xrodney

Gettz8488 said:


> As far as m.2 Drives go. in HWinfo i'm getting 2 temps for my 960 temp 1 stays under 40 but temp 2 spikes up to 68C anyone know what this temp is? is this temp bad for the drive or? is there a way to get a heatsink on it? i have major airflow in my case so don't think that's the issue


I believe lower temperature is for NAND and higher for the controller itself.
At least its what I have been told, and it does make sense as Controller chip is much hotter when you check it.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Yes, hotter one is the storage chip(s), personally measured it.


----------



## Leftezog

If CLDO_VDDP is on auto is it possible that if I shutdown my pc in the night and open it the next day will be changed with another auto value? I know that it changes only when fully power off your pc from power and closing the psu also and after power it again but I would like to know if it changes after for example 5 hours that the computer is off. Anybody knows it?


----------



## xcr89

Asus should implement a way for us to see what auto value cad settings, proc odt and cldo vddp is at would be useful information since some people say auto value gives them stability so we can just go off the auto settings and just put the values in manually incase it changes.


----------



## Leftezog

xcr89 said:


> Asus should implement a way for us to see what auto value cad settings, proc odt and cldo vddp is at would be useful information since some people say auto value gives them stability so we can just go off the auto settings and just put the values in manually incase it changes.


This is totally necessary to see what the auto value is. I am testing something right now and I will report later my thoughts.


----------



## The Stilt

xcr89 said:


> Asus should implement a way for us to see what auto value cad settings, proc odt and cldo vddp is at would be useful information since some people say auto value gives them stability so we can just go off the auto settings and just put the values in manually incase it changes.


It is impossible to read these settings from the hardware, at least for the time being.
That's why they aren't supported in RTC either.

It is technically possible, but AMD doesn't provide the required information to anyone (not even to partners).


----------



## xcr89

Can someone tell me how much of a gap there should be between the different LLC values for cpu, im starting to think my LLC is broken or not working properly, 

6001 bios c6h

bios value
LLC 3 and 1.375 vcore

vcore 1.395 idle
SVI2 core voltage = 1.375 current idle sometimes 1.362

Load 

SVI2 cpu core voltage LLC3 Load
1.344 minimum, fluctuates between 1.344 - 1.356 sometimes even 1.363 but rarely

Vcore 1.395 load constantly

is this right or is something wrong with my motherboard?

I have crashes in games

karhusoftware ramtest

[2018-03-21T06:23:09.4965431+01:00] Started testing 15200 MB with 16 thread(s).
[2018-03-21T13:31:05.9426866+01:00] Stopped testing after 0:07:07:56 with 17324 % coverage and 0 error(s).

[2018-03-20T08:25:51.0760380+01:00] Started testing 15200 MB with 16 thread(s).
[2018-03-20T15:40:19.0201870+01:00] Stopped testing after 0:07:14:27 with 17556 % coverage and 0 error(s).


----------



## Kildar

It's been awful quiet in here the past few days....


----------



## hurricane28

Agreed man, dunno what happened but i think people are fed up with this board as support is also a long way away..


----------



## LicSqualo

I need the new bios toy to play for fun this week-end! Please!!!! 
I WANT 3600 MHz on my ram kit... and reading "all the readable here", the next bios is really promising! 
C'mon guys is time to leave Earth and fly to the Moon!!! (I'm joking of course, just to write something here and "revive" this thread)


----------



## Brko

Kildar said:


> It's been awful quiet in here the past few days....


Everyone is waiting Ryzen 2000 series (including me). 
As for developers, IMHO, they are focused on X470/B450 based motherboards e.g Crosshair VII Hero. Our beloved MBO will be easily forgotten and put down in history lane as the most popular X370 based MBO.

Nevertheless, I will buy R7 2700 and drive it on this MBO. Just hoping that we will see BIOS updates thru this year...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## zumppjr96

Novice overclocker here. Having a minor issue and looking for some guidance. I can get my overclock stable at 4.0GHz and 3200MHz memory with BCLK/Bus at 100MHz. My concern lies with waking from sleep. After waking the computer from sleep, my internet drops 10mbps and ping goes up around 5. Not significant to worry based on the numbers, but when I play a game the characters will appear to be rubber banding and movements/actions take multiple presses to complete. This does not happen when on a fresh start of the computer. When I set the BCLK to 109.2 this issue is not present, but my M.2 drops to PCIE Gen 2 instead of 3. Not quite sure what could be causing this and any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LicSqualo

*isn't new*



zumppjr96 said:


> Novice overclocker here. Having a minor issue and looking for some guidance. I can get my overclock stable at 4.0GHz and 3200MHz memory with BCLK/Bus at 100MHz. My concern lies with waking from sleep. After waking the computer from sleep, my internet drops 10mbps and ping goes up around 5. Not significant to worry based on the numbers, but when I play a game the characters will appear to be rubber banding and movements/actions take multiple presses to complete. This does not happen when on a fresh start of the computer. When I set the BCLK to 109.2 this issue is not present, but my M.2 drops to PCIE Gen 2 instead of 3. Not quite sure what could be causing this and any help would be greatly appreciated.


We are all waiting to solve this issue with the new bios... It's a know issue (sleep bug called). 
And strange you don't have also the FSB (or speed) problem: your windows manager indicate the correct speed for 4.0Ghz?
Wait with us... is not a bad company here...


----------



## coreykill99

so here is a question, are the new chips on the old boards going to spin-off into a new thread? or are we going to continue in this one? 
im getting antsy over here. the new launch is getting closer and closer. I would really like to see the new agesa/bios on my wifi board. still running 3502, would like to start fiddling with the new one. 
still up in the air if im getting the 2700x or the 2700. learned my lesson with my 1700x the 1700 was a better value and clocked the same. 
but now im wondering if this new round there is going to be actual binning/more headroom. or if its going to be exactly the same as before and I should get the cheaper one.


----------



## Anty

Unlikely. This thread is for C6H regardless of CPU. But C7H will get its own thread tho.


----------



## LicSqualo

coreykill99 said:


> so here is a question, are the new chips on the old boards going to spin-off into a new thread? or are we going to continue in this one?
> im getting antsy over here. the new launch is getting closer and closer. I would really like to see the new agesa/bios on my wifi board. still running 3502, would like to start fiddling with the new one.
> still up in the air if im getting the 2700x or the 2700. learned my lesson with my 1700x the 1700 was a better value and clocked the same.
> but now im wondering if this new round there is going to be actual binning/more headroom. or if its going to be exactly the same as before and I should get the cheaper one.


Agree, my 1700 not X reach 4150 Mhz. Now I'm running 4,05 rock stable with 3466 ram and 14-13-22-36-256-1t timings. A BEAST!!!!


----------



## xcr89

i'm just waiting for the new motherboard to be honest im going to give them every reason to change the board for me, i will just make a list of all problems this board have and hand it in to them and simply tell them asus havent fixed them or doesnt simply care.


----------



## Johan45

xcr89 said:


> i'm just waiting for the new motherboard to be honest im going to give them every reason to change the board for me, i will just make a list of all problems this board have and hand it in to them and simply tell them asus havent fixed them or doesnt simply care.


If the CPU runs stable at stock then there's nothing wrong with the motherboard and there is no warranty claim.


----------



## xcr89

Johan45 said:


> If the CPU runs stable at stock then there's nothing wrong with the motherboard and there is no warranty claim.


alright dude, what about the sensors etc and all the other issues i dont care i will 100% get back the money or swap it out it's a fact whether or not you like it i will do it anyway since it's asus responsibility to fix issues on a premium board, i'm done being nice to companies, i will start thinking like them instead greed.

You say stock as if i bought a b350 motherboard, let's be real this board isnt supposed to run stuff on stock both you and everyone else in this forum knows it, it is supposed to do stuff other boards cant do.

Asrock Taichi outperform this board arent they like a sub company of asus the fact that a low budget company or whatever correct me if i am wrong outperfom asus just says alot about asus thoese days. Maybe asus should hire whoever is in charge of their bios tweaking etc.

Also the only reason i wanted to get this board in the first place is the heatpipe going between the heatsinks on the motherboard,


----------



## hurricane28

xcr89 said:


> alright dude, what about the sensors etc and all the other issues i dont care i will 100% get back the money or swap it out it's a fact weather or not you like it i will do it anyway since it's asus responsibility to fix issues on a premium board, i'm done being nice to companies, i will start thinking like them instead greed.


I was planning on doing the same man. I already contacted my retail store about this and they also read in this thread and said its unacceptable how this board performs and how long it takes to even fix simple issues which are non existing on other boards. 

They said its best to wait for x470 board and see what they have to offer and exchange it for the better one as there is no comparable x370 board. 
Also my lighting connector on the top of my board doesn't work anymore, after closer inspection i found out that one of the spores got completely burned.. I NEVER installed anything on that connector.. Idk how, but it looks like it got burned by itself!? Maybe Aura software did this? Idk man, i do know that this probably is the latest Asus board i bought.


----------



## Johan45

xcr89 said:


> alright dude, what about the sensors etc and all the other issues i dont care i will 100% get back the money or swap it out it's a fact weather or not you like it i will do it anyway since it's asus responsibility to fix issues on a premium board, i'm done being nice to companies, i will start thinking like them instead greed.
> 
> You say stock as if i bought a b350 motherboard, let's be real this board isnt supposed to run stuff on stock both you and everyone else in this forum knows it, it is supposed to do stuff other boards cant do.
> 
> Asrock Taichi outperform this board arent they like a sub company of asus the fact that a low budget company or whatever correct me if i am wrong outperfom asus just says alot about asus thoese days. Maybe asus should hire whoever is in charge of their bios tweaking etc.


If it's such a poorly performing motherboard then why do the serious tweakers use it? Probably close to as many submissions as all the other boards combined http://hwbot.org/hardware/motherboards#key=x370
You're right this motherboard is meant for serious overclocking by serious overclockers. I have two of them, one runs 24/7 in my HTPC with "0" issues and the second is my benching board which has run multiple CPUs ove 5 GHz.



hurricane28 said:


> I was planning on doing the same man. I already contacted my retail store about this and they also read in this thread and said its unacceptable how this board performs and how long it takes to even fix simple issues which are non existing on other boards.
> 
> They said its best to wait for x470 board and see what they have to offer and exchange it for the better one as there is no comparable x370 board.
> Also my lighting connector on the top of my board doesn't work anymore, after closer inspection i found out that one of the spores got completely burned.. I NEVER installed anything on that connector.. Idk how, but it looks like it got burned by itself!? Maybe Aura software did this? Idk man, i do know that this probably is the latest Asus board i bought.


Maybe it's just me but for the life of me, I still can't wrap my head around what the "major issues" are concerning this motherboard.


----------



## os2wiz

xcr89 said:


> alright dude, what about the sensors etc and all the other issues i dont care i will 100% get back the money or swap it out it's a fact weather or not you like it i will do it anyway since it's asus responsibility to fix issues on a premium board, i'm done being nice to companies, i will start thinking like them instead greed.
> 
> You say stock as if i bought a b350 motherboard, let's be real this board isnt supposed to run stuff on stock both you and everyone else in this forum knows it, it is supposed to do stuff other boards cant do.
> 
> Asrock Taichi outperform this board arent they like a sub company of asus the fact that a low budget company or whatever correct me if i am wrong outperfom asus just says alot about asus thoese days. Maybe asus should hire whoever is in charge of their bios tweaking etc.


Weather or whether???


----------



## hurricane28

Johan45 said:


> If it's such a poorly performing motherboard then why do the serious tweakers use it? Probably close to as many submissions as all the other boards combined http://hwbot.org/hardware/motherboards#key=x370
> You're right this motherboard is meant for serious overclocking by serious overclockers. I have two of them, one runs 24/7 in my HTPC with "0" issues and the second is my benching board which has run multiple CPUs ove 5 GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just me but for the life of me, I still can't wrap my head around what the "major issues" are concerning this motherboard.


I hear ya, let me enlighten you. 

1: cold boot problems. When i turn my system off and cut the PC from power i get boot problems and RAM is set to 2400 MHz for no reason, no fix for that. 

2: Sensor problems. Reading are so far off that its not even funny anymore and when we try to get support they explain it in such a way that there is nothing wrong with it and its actually us not understanding... 

3: Fan speed problems. I can use my motherboard fan headers FINALLY after almost half a year of "research" and shifting the blame from the sensor itself to 3rd party software as it actually appears that its Asus themselves that is at fault here. They should have know this as this problem dates back to 990FX era and is reported many many times on ocn and ROG forum but they simply got ignored.. Same as for problems with Alsuite 3 software, lots of people reported problems and they were simply ignored. Now they promised a fix for these issues for ages and still we see no fix, its 2 steps forward and 1 step back and its all AMD or others fault.. 

4: Overclocking capability. I could run my chip at 4 GHz before under 1.4vcore and now i need almost 1.4vcore to reach 3.950 GHz.. This happened AFTER i flashed to 3008. Asked about it in here and they said it is me, but after a while more people report the same thing and yet again they said that its AMD that its doing this because they couldn't replicate this problem. 

Yet again, i asked a friend of mine who also has an Asus board x370 but can't remember which one, but he doesn't have one of the problems i (we) are having.. So if it really is AMD than more people should be affected by it but they aren't. Another friend of mine here on ocn runs MSI x370 board and he also doesn't have one problem... 

Now again, Gigabyte uses the same IT sensors and doesn't have a problem with them and readings are just fine.. 

Do you understand now why i want to return this board and get something more reliable? I mean, i am no engineer nor do i want to know how all this works or an detailed explanation as i don't even want and understand half of it, but i just want an functioning board which functions to its full 100% which this board clearly doesn't. For now it works, but i can't even run Aida64 benchmark without the fans going nuts.. CPU-Z also gives problems etc. etc. This is ridiculous as this doesn't happen on any motherboard except on Asus boards with this particular IT sensor.. 

This frustrates me beyond believe and in general i am very patient guy but i have reached my limit now. I get why there are problems that they have to fix but this is ridiculous as we keep getting promises but nothing really gets fixed and instead AMD gets the blame most of the time..


----------



## Dynomutt

Gotta admit my boards been pretty solid for me since day 1.


----------



## crakej

Wow! Ungrateful! Hard to please some isn't it?!

I have the Prime X370 Pro, and we have problems just running stable at 3200MTs, we have half the bios releases the CH6 gets (and I'm sure still will get for some time) with direct contact with the developers. One or 2 of you don't know you've been born! If you don't want to know the technical details of anything, I suggest you get a far simpler board - the CH6 is not for you.

This thread has been a great help to me anyway, and I'm sure it will continue to be a great reference. Having followed this thread I will likely upgrade to the CH7 as I want the level of support you guys have here.


----------



## Johan45

hurricane28 said:


> I hear ya, let me enlighten you.
> 
> 1: cold boot problems. When i turn my system off and cut the PC from power i get boot problems and RAM is set to 2400 MHz for no reason, no fix for that.


I can link a thread on another forum Asrock Taichi user having the same issue and IIRC you're pushing your memory well over stock 3200, maybe that's the issue? We all know that Ryzen still has cold/IMC issues regardless of BIOS version or motherboard which is very apparent with ram settings it doesn't like but will tolerate.


> 2: Sensor problems. Reading are so far off that its not even funny anymore and when we try to get support they explain it in such a way that there is nothing wrong with it and its actually us not understanding...


22mv is not "so far off" with the way the Ryzen chips overclock that slight variance isn't going to make or break any OC. 


> 3: Fan speed problems. I can use my motherboard fan headers FINALLY after almost half a year of "research" and shifting the blame from the sensor itself to 3rd party software as it actually appears that its Asus themselves that is at fault here. They should have know this as this problem dates back to 990FX era and is reported many many times on ocn and ROG forum but they simply got ignored.. Same as for problems with Alsuite 3 software, lots of people reported problems and they were simply ignored. Now they promised a fix for these issues for ages and still we see no fix, its 2 steps forward and 1 step back and its all AMD or others fault..


So it is fixed then and not an issue any longer? AISuite has always been iffy. Too many programs accessing sensors is never a good idea. It's not like any other brands OC/monitoring software is that much better. One of the first things we suggest when a poster is having stability issues is uninstall any OC software.


> 4: Overclocking capability. I could run my chip at 4 GHz before under 1.4vcore and now i need almost 1.4vcore to reach 3.950 GHz.. This happened AFTER i flashed to 3008. Asked about it in here and they said it is me, but after a while more people report the same thing and yet again they said that its AMD that its doing this because they couldn't replicate this problem.


Mileage always varies and it could very well be the updated AGESA code. To those who overclock seriously, it's quite widely known that new BIOS doesn't mean better for performance. If you see "improves stability" or "compatibility" then you're going to lose on the performance end nine times out of ten. 



> Yet again, i asked a friend of mine who also has an Asus board x370 but can't remember which one, but he doesn't have one of the problems i (we) are having.. So if it really is AMD than more people should be affected by it but they aren't. Another friend of mine here on ocn runs MSI x370 board and he also doesn't have one problem...
> 
> Now again, Gigabyte uses the same IT sensors and doesn't have a problem with them and readings are just fine..
> 
> Do you understand now why i want to return this board and get something more reliable? I mean, i am no engineer nor do i want to know how all this works or an detailed explanation as i don't even want and understand half of it, but i just want an functioning board which functions to its full 100% which this board clearly doesn't. For now it works, but i can't even run Aida64 benchmark without the fans going nuts.. CPU-Z also gives problems etc. etc. This is ridiculous as this doesn't happen on any motherboard except on Asus boards with this particular IT sensor..
> 
> This frustrates me beyond believe and in general i am very patient guy but i have reached my limit now. I get why there are problems that they have to fix but this is ridiculous as we keep getting promises but nothing really gets fixed and instead AMD gets the blame most of the time..


I'll say this again, there hasn't been one brand that hasn't had many of the same problems that you have seen with the CHVI. Belive me I surf more than just this thread and this forum and I'll repeat there's not one thing in these comments that suggest to me your motherboard is defective. I could understand wanting to return a board for a bad memory slot or USB problems etc... but that's not what you have. It's just not the way you envisioned it but that's not a defect.
P.S. I see you mentioned MSI in there as well. Just ask OS2wiz about his ride with the Titanium, IIRC there were times he was ready to chuck it out the window.


----------



## Mumak

hurricane28 said:


> Gigabyte uses the same IT sensors and doesn't have a problem with them and readings are just fine..


They use different sensors and often just a simple attempt to access them (or the SIO) can cause a system crash. Not mentioning their (non-existing) support.....


----------



## BUFUMAN

hurricane28 said:


> I was planning on doing the same man. I already contacted my retail store about this and they also read in this thread and said its unacceptable how this board performs and how long it takes to even fix simple issues which are non existing on other boards.
> 
> They said its best to wait for x470 board and see what they have to offer and exchange it for the better one as there is no comparable x370 board.
> Also my lighting connector on the top of my board doesn't work anymore, after closer inspection i found out that one of the spores got completely burned.. I NEVER installed anything on that connector.. Idk how, but it looks like it got burned by itself!? Maybe Aura software did this? Idk man, i do know that this probably is the latest Asus board i bought.


i did it 2 days before a not correct working sensor is a fault. accept or not. +all the other smal issues. 
i won't accept it for 280€

for me this Board is bad. it doesn't matter what we can reach with this board at oc. 

btw 200mhz is nothing. 

my cpu only works at 3800 "stable" 
Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brko

I do not have habit to enter BIOS every day couple ot times. When 6001 was out, l set CPU and RAM values, tested it with Ram test and IBT and that was it for me. 

Didn't saw Cold Boot issue since last year or reseting RAM values to 2133 or 2400. Also, with this setting never experienced any CTD or BSOD in games. So for me, this is rock solid stable board.

I don't give a rats ass because it shows 4.8 GHz in task manager or some sensor is showing some value 0.1% plus or minus wrong. This is my gaming rig and it is working stable  like every product, it has its own flaws but if pros are much bigger than cons, that's fine for me. 
Nevertheless, this is far more mature and stable AM4 board. I wouldn't switch to Gigabyte for nothing in the world. Never again.


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesaul

I need your help.
I've been trying the 6001 bios (last one was 1301) and I've run problems with playing games. They were just freezing in the beginning.
I've flashed the 1301 back, cleaned everything and have encountered the same problem.
After playing a bit I've found that when I do start heavy cpu usage, realtek sound dies and hangs up the game.
What is it? I have bclk set to 100, core performance disables, running at 3900 without any problems.


----------



## Johan45

Start by setting everything to stock and see if this still happens.


----------



## Jesaul

Johan45 said:


> Start by setting everything to stock and see if this still happens.


Yes, it happens in stock on 1501 and 6001 bioses.
USB drops out...


----------



## 1usmus

Jesaul said:


> Yes, it happens in stock on 1501 and 6001 bioses.
> USB drops out...


USB drops out...
+1


----------



## -antero-

Hi to all!

Wrong thread, but maybe someone could help me little bit 

What would be the best settings for G.Skill F4-3200C15-8GTZ (2*8GB kit) on AsRock AB350M Pro4? Played little bit, but managed to screw up even 3200 safe timings
Is it better to go with cl14 or cl16 (probably cl16 would be safer bet)? I know that Ryzen doesn't support cl15 as my kit is stated to run, automatically sets it to cl16.
Bios is the latest one from AsRock homepage (4.70)


----------



## mtrai

-antero- said:


> Hi to all!
> 
> Wrong thread, but maybe someone could help me little bit
> 
> What would be the best settings for G.Skill F4-3200C15-8GTZ (2*8GB kit) on AsRock AB350M Pro4? Played little bit, but managed to screw up even 3200 safe timings
> Is it better to go with cl14 or cl16 (probably cl16 would be safer bet)? I know that Ryzen doesn't support cl15 as my kit is stated to run, automatically sets it to cl16.
> Bios is the latest one from AsRock homepage (4.70)


Multi thread posting really is not gonna get you any help faster...as this thread is really for ASUS C6H motherboards not gonna be much help either. You already ask in the correct place with this post http://www.overclock.net/forum/10-a...-memory-stability-thread-48.html#post27021641


----------



## FloppyDrive

1usmus said:


> USB drops out...
> +1


NZXT Kraken x62 - Not surprising.


----------



## zumppjr96

LicSqualo said:


> We are all waiting to solve this issue with the new bios... It's a know issue (sleep bug called).
> And strange you don't have also the FSB (or speed) problem: your windows manager indicate the correct speed for 4.0Ghz?
> Wait with us... is not a bad company here...



Thanks for the speedy response. Guess I feel better about the issues I've been having, especially since I thought they were related to my overclock. Checked on my Task Manager, and it's reporting incorrectly. Almost an additional 300MHz over. Glad to join good company


----------



## DaOptika

Jesaul said:


> Yes, it happens in stock on 1501 and 6001 bioses.
> USB drops out...


No matter if overclocked or not I have to keep my SOC >=1.1V
If I go below this value, USB is getting buggy.
Maybe you should try playing around with that?


----------



## Pilotasso

USB drop outs?

Not sure if your issues are the same as I had but my USB stopped dropping out when I locked my power plan to either maximum performance or Ryzen balanced.

For some reason W10 was switching up to power balanced by default every time windows started. So when I leave the PC for 30 minutes and back my controllers wouldn't even work properly until I restarted the thing.






Not only that the responsiveness improved alot when I locked power plan to Max perf.


----------



## Jesaul

Pilotasso said:


> USB drop outs?
> 
> Not sure if your issues are the same as I had but my USB stopped dropping out when I locked my power plan to either maximum performance or Ryzen balanced.
> 
> For some reason W10 was switching up to power balanced by default every time windows started. So when I leave the PC for 30 minutes and back my controllers wouldn't even work properly until I restarted the thing.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQtWqrpOLOI&index=3&list=WL&t=3s
> 
> Not only that the responsiveness improved alot when I locked power plan to Max perf.


God bless you. This f....g windows has switched my power plan to "power saver".
Moving it back to AMD ryzen balanced has solved all my issues.


----------



## Pilotasso

just make sure windows doesn't switch back to power saver when you restart your machine. If it does follow the instructions in the video I linked.


----------



## Jesaul

Yes. Luckily it dosen't. Maybe it did it over some of the major updated (Windows 10)...


----------



## Neoony

You can try to use Process Lasso to make sure your power plan never just suddenly switch.
https://bitsum.com/


----------



## CrazyElement

Guys I run out to very interesting issue. Can someone give me help or at least explain me how this is possible. Im with version 3008 and I was using 3.9 GHZ on my 1800X + 3333 mhz settings that are predifined in the bios. So I test the pc like for an hour on all kind of stress tests, everything was fine , pc was stable , not a single crash or anything. So I played a lot of games without any issue. Until I decide to play Black Desert Online , its quite new game with amazing graphic, anyway for my 1080 TI I run it on 160+ fps on 2k resolution ( full high details). But then the problem starts , the game just randomly freezes which result to "blackdesert.exe has stopped responding" error from Windows which basically close the game or wait for forever but the game never continue to work. So I tried basically everything, I reinstall twice the game , I installed the newest NVIDIA drivers with fresh clean installation, nothing has helped, anyway as this issue is quite common for this game , I found a guy that saying removing OC actually fix the issue. I didn't believe it at first but I was desparated , so I save my profile and Load the default settings , which put my CPU to 3.6 ghz and my 3600 G.skill15CL to poor 2130 mhz CL15  yes... 2100 mhz ... So I start the game and I was really hoping I will get crash , because I really wanted the problem to be with the game communcating with the windows 10. However ... 4h+ are passed and the game haven't crashed. I will continue to investigate it , but I think that was the problem.

Anyway I really don't understand how unstable clock can cause only application to fail ... And I don't think so that my OC was unstable since I was literraly let the PC run 1h on 100% load everything without a single error or BSOD. And this is happening only on this game, with the OC i could plaly WoW or CS:GO for days without crash, they actually never crashed.

So I still think it is application fault, but still how removing OC actually fix it  , and what exactly is happening ?


----------



## Jesaul

CrazyElement said:


> So I still think it is application fault, but still how removing OC actually fix it  , and what exactly is happening ?


Start slowly. From stock profile change 1-2 settings and test the game. First test cpu overclock with default memory. Later start with memory. And don't forget to try memtest for 10+ hours.
Maybe it can even be psu


----------



## azcrazy

*Q code 8, not boot*

Hello 

I had my computer running on stock cooler for a month with no issues, now after water cooling it i get the code 8. light on the mother board are work (green)

any ideas?

ek evo cpu block
switftech komodo gpu block
crosshair vi hero (bios 6001)
ryzen7 1700
16gb trident z cl16
evga gtx 1080


----------



## poisson21

See the first post of this thread to see the problem with the ek evo block , it might be that.


----------



## FloppyDrive

CrazyElement said:


> Guys I run out to very interesting issue. Can someone give me help or at least explain me how this is possible. Im with version 3008 and I was using 3.9 GHZ on my 1800X + 3333 mhz settings that are predifined in the bios. [EDIT] I didn't believe it at first but I was desparated , so I save my profile and Load the default settings , which put my CPU to 3.6 ghz and my 3600 G.skill15CL to poor 2130 mhz CL15  yes... 2100 mhz ... So I start the game and I was really hoping I will get crash , because I really wanted the problem to be with the game communcating with the windows 10. However ... 4h+ are passed and the game haven't crashed. I will continue to investigate it , but I think that was the problem.


I have 32GB of 3600Mhz G.Skill CL16 and I keep it at 3200Mhz and command rate 2T, because any higher will eventually cause problems.
Also, if you have an anti-virus, make sure the game directories are excluded from monitoring.


----------



## azcrazy

poisson21 said:


> See the first post of this thread to see the problem with the ek evo block , it might be that.


I contacted EK since is sunday they might get back to me tomorrow. for now i used the stock rubber in between the ek rubber and motherboard

Thanks for the help


----------



## CrazyElement

FloppyDrive said:


> I have 32GB of 3600Mhz G.Skill CL16 and I keep it at 3200Mhz and command rate 2T, because any higher will eventually cause problems.
> Also, if you have an anti-virus, make sure the game directories are excluded from monitoring.



Since it was a time since I did my clock. Can you give me some settings for ryzen 1800x @ 3.9 ghz and to set my RAM to 3200 mhz? Like dramVoltage, CPU voltage and SOC? Thx


----------



## lordzed83

I just love to read this topic. There are like 4 people *****ing and moaning on C6H since DAY ONE. Any normal person upset with product would send the ******* thing back and get something different instead. But its just better to moan here on weekly basics i guess.

Still VERY HAPPY WITH C6H myself 🙂 @elmor any news about bios with sensor fix You mentioned sometime back??


----------



## crakej

Pilotasso said:


> USB drop outs?
> 
> Not sure if your issues are the same as I had but my USB stopped dropping out when I locked my power plan to either maximum performance or Ryzen balanced.
> 
> For some reason W10 was switching up to power balanced by default every time windows started. So when I leave the PC for 30 minutes and back my controllers wouldn't even work properly until I restarted the thing.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQtWqrpOLOI&index=3&list=WL&t=3s
> 
> Not only that the responsiveness improved alot when I locked power plan to Max perf.


Thanks for sharing - this has been driving me mad for ages - I just couldn't understand why it kept changing it!


----------



## LuckyImperial

Yeah my C6H has been chugging along at 3501 with great performance. I haven't really seen any increases with overclock-ability since release, but RAM overclocking has certainly improved. Plus, I really like the predefined RAM speed profiles, especially the Stilts


----------



## BUFUMAN

lordzed83 said:


> I just love to read this topic. There are like 4 people *****ing and moaning on C6H since DAY ONE. Any normal person upset with product would send the ******* thing back and get something different instead. But its just better to moan here on weekly basics i guess.
> 
> Still VERY HAPPY WITH C6H myself ? @elmor any news about bios with sensor fix You mentioned sometime back??


i think you misunderstood many of us. if u read they will be a fix and the fix doesn't appear. u will send the ****ing board back, because you believe them. 

And this is what some of us ****ing moan guys now did or will do.


Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 4rcherz

is it bad that my psu is reporting 10v on the 12v ? Wondered why my overclocks weren't stable


----------



## CrazyElement

Can someone give , some stable 3.9 ghz 1800X + 3200 mhz RAM memory stable settings?


----------



## FloppyDrive

CrazyElement said:


> Since it was a time since I did my clock. Can you give me some settings for ryzen 1800x @ 3.9 ghz and to set my RAM to 3200 mhz? Like dramVoltage, CPU voltage and SOC? Thx


I'm too lazy to do any major tweaking...this is for memory only...

Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P. Standard]
D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3603 16-16-16-36-1.35V] (My Memory's SPD)
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.05000]
DRAM Voltage [1.35000]
Cmd2T [2T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.35000]


----------



## The Sandman

CrazyElement said:


> Can someone give , some stable 3.9 ghz 1800X + 3200 mhz RAM memory stable settings?


Closest I have at the moment (if it's of any help) 1800x 3950MHz, Flare-x (3200 c14) @ 3466MHz 14-13-13-26.
UEFI 3502 Pstate-0 VID, w/Global C-states Enabled, Performance Power Plan min CPU 20%
When I ran 3200MHz it was with The Stilts Fast preset, MemCadBus, Rtt etc on auto.
One last note, for what it's worth this OC below is my first using CPU LLC 3, always auto previously.


----------



## 3200MHz

CrazyElement said:


> Can someone give , some stable 3.9 ghz 1800X + 3200 mhz RAM memory stable settings?


http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...vi-overclocking-thread-3312.html#post26558177


----------



## 1usmus

A new bios is ready, but they forgot about us again

:buttkick:


----------



## 1usmus

del


----------



## AmxdPt

1usmus said:


> del


Where? I don't see it anywhere...


----------



## hurricane28

Me neither, can you provide us the BIOS Mus1Mus? 

Can you also confirm this BIOS includes sensor fixes? Like fan controlling etc.?


----------



## lordzed83

hurricane28 said:


> Me neither, can you provide us the BIOS Mus1Mus?
> 
> Can you also confirm this BIOS includes sensor fixes? Like fan controlling etc.?



You still bealive it will jappen??? Lol if i ware You imimI would start packing this board in box for sending back like You said You will MONTHS AGO.
Yet still no action been made by Your!!

Yesterday i went back to store with pair of socks for re-found. So what i paid 5 pounds for them?? Did not like em take the ******* thing back simple. Does not matter i had to pay 3.40 for bus and lost 1.5 hour of time. **** got sorted my way and got money back and satisfaction.


----------



## CrowleyZA

Hi guys, new here. Just want to find out if there is a known bug with Windows 10/Asus AI 3 software that would over report CPU speed?


----------



## 1usmus

*I can tell only about it, new features on agesa 1.0.0.2 pinacle pi:*
to provide a new BIOS unfortunately I can not, but its release is scheduled for March 28-30

1) added Precision Boost Overdrive Configuration
2) added Managed overclocking Control (mb renamed XFR 2.0)
3) added Processor temperature Control
4) added Lower Power PT GPP Clock Force Output
5) added Die DownCore Bitmap
6) added Combo CBS
7) removed Intelligent Overclocking Scalar
8) removed XFR 2.0


----------



## BUFUMAN

lordzed83 said:


> You still bealive it will jappen??? Lol if i ware You imimI would start packing this board in box for sending back like You said You will MONTHS AGO.
> Yet still no action been made by Your!!
> 
> Yesterday i went back to store with pair of socks for re-found. So what i paid 5 pounds for them?? Did not like em take the ******* thing back simple. Does not matter i had to pay 3.40 for bus and lost 1.5 hour of time. **** got sorted my way and got money back and satisfaction.


looks like he wait for x470 like he told before.

nothing will happen anymore on this board. 

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hurricane28

lordzed83 said:


> You still bealive it will jappen??? Lol if i ware You imimI would start packing this board in box for sending back like You said You will MONTHS AGO.
> Yet still no action been made by Your!!
> 
> Yesterday i went back to store with pair of socks for re-found. So what i paid 5 pounds for them?? Did not like em take the ******* thing back simple. Does not matter i had to pay 3.40 for bus and lost 1.5 hour of time. **** got sorted my way and got money back and satisfaction.


Listen you fruitcake.. I already said what i was going to do when x470 releases... 

I can't get this board back as there is no x370 board that can compare with this one feature wise so i wait for x470 boards to come out... I already contacted my retail store about this and they agreed with me.


----------



## Kildar

I really have no issues with mine or my 1700 other than the coldboot issue. That being a mute case really since I leave my system on all the time.


----------



## lordzed83

hurricane28 said:


> lordzed83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still bealive it will jappen??? Lol if i ware You imimI would start packing this board in box for sending back like You said You will MONTHS AGO.
> Yet still no action been made by Your!!
> 
> Yesterday i went back to store with pair of socks for re-found. So what i paid 5 pounds for them?? Did not like em take the ******* thing back simple. Does not matter i had to pay 3.40 for bus and lost 1.5 hour of time. **** got sorted my way and got money back and satisfaction.
> 
> 
> 
> Listen you fruitcake.. I already said what i was going to do when x470 releases...
> 
> I can't get this board back as there is no x370 board that can compare with this one feature wise so i wait for x470 boards to come out... I already contacted my retail store about this and they agreed with me.
Click to expand...


Hope You are not getting Asus again then 🙂
Or C7H will be best x470 and You still will buy asus and cry later?

AMDs Gpus department lost me forever after all lies about Vega they can produce whatever they want at whatever price now. I rather get ****ed over by Ngreedia.
Same as MSI with theirs junk products.

Fooled me once shame on them fooled me twice shame on Me. And both MSI and AMD fooled me way more than 2 times.


----------



## lordzed83

BUFUMAN said:


> lordzed83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still bealive it will jappen??? Lol if i ware You imimI would start packing this board in box for sending back like You said You will MONTHS AGO.
> Yet still no action been made by Your!!
> 
> Yesterday i went back to store with pair of socks for re-found. So what i paid 5 pounds for them?? Did not like em take the ******* thing back simple. Does not matter i had to pay 3.40 for bus and lost 1.5 hour of time. **** got sorted my way and got money back and satisfaction.
> 
> 
> 
> looks like he wait for x470 like he told before.
> 
> nothing will happen anymore on this board.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...


True. Now Ya got me thinking. Will those new boards be branded ROG or not ?? Or is it only GPUs off the ROG lineup hmmm.


----------



## lordzed83

CrowleyZA said:


> Hi guys, new here. Just want to find out if there is a known bug with Windows 10/Asus AI 3 software that would over report CPU speed?



Been like that for 4-5 months


----------



## BUFUMAN

it's possible that this ROG x470 product will be better, they now know the environment and Memory issues etc.

For me the Asus Boards was and should be the best. I only bought one gigabyte board and i was satisfied with it.

But i will stay with ASUS! If i have a issue again i will change it directly and won't wait again. 

if i buy a GPU it's allways POV/EVGA/Zotac or a Saphire. 

Asus was allways a bad choice in GPU for me. 

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Anty

My predictions regarding X470 C7H:
- same MEM OC with same CPU (assuming 1x00 ryzen, 2x00 may be better just because of lower mfg process and BIOS/AGESA)
- same sensors
- additional M.2 slot
- some additional useless junk
- higher price


----------



## hurricane28

I think you are right Anty this time.


----------



## Anty

What do you mean "this time"  ?


----------



## BoMbY

I would buy a C7H if they put a PCIe 3.0/3.0 switch on it - if I wanted to use a second NVMe with PCIe 2.0 x4 I could simply use a PCIe-adapter. But since the other x470 boards from Asus are not looking very promising, I wouldn't get my hopes up.


----------



## CodyPredy

1usmus said:


> *I can tell only about it, new features on agesa 1.0.0.2 pinacle pi:*
> to provide a new BIOS unfortunately I can not, but its release is scheduled for March 28-30
> 
> 1) added Precision Boost Overdrive Configuration
> 2) added Managed overclocking Control (mb renamed XFR 2.0)
> 3) added Processor temperature Control
> 4) added Lower Power PT GPP Clock Force Output
> 5) added Die DownCore Bitmap
> 6) added Combo CBS
> 7) removed Intelligent Overclocking Scalar
> 8) removed XFR 2.0


Did they finally fix the sleep back as previously discussed? I've been rebooting my PC for 3 months each time I need to play something... it's getting ridiculous..


----------



## Syldon

CrowleyZA said:


> Hi guys, new here. Just want to find out if there is a known bug with Windows 10/Asus AI 3 software that would over report CPU speed?


Yes, It is a well known bug.


----------



## CDub07

What the world has happened to/with my CH6 family. This thread has turned into a toxic waste pool. I for one must be really lucky. No cold boot issues, 3200MHz SK Hynix running. I wonder if a lot of the problems are unstable OC? I been see a lot of ridiculous low voltages even at 3.8GHz and those running 4.0GHz. I think AMD had already aggressively binned the clock speeds and trying to push a lower CPU to the upper limits with minimal voltage is a bad ideal. From what I seen I don't think Ryzen blue screens or crashes like we are use to seeing even when the voltage is not enough. AMD baked in a lot of power management and redirection into the hardware. Maybe its the architect or maybe Windows but I still think stability is bigger problem then the issues board issues.


----------



## pez

CDub07 said:


> What the world has happened to/with my CH6 family. This thread has turned into a toxic waste pool. I for one must be really lucky. No cold boot issues, 3200MHz SK Hynix running. I wonder if a lot of the problems are unstable OC? I been see a lot of ridiculous low voltages even at 3.8GHz and those running 4.0GHz. I think AMD had already aggressively binned the clock speeds and trying to push a lower CPU to the upper limits with minimal voltage is a bad ideal. From what I seen I don't think Ryzen blue screens or crashes like we are use to seeing even when the voltage is not enough. AMD baked in a lot of power management and redirection into the hardware. Maybe its the architect or maybe Windows but I still think stability is bigger problem then the issues board issues.


Yeah, I've generally avoided the thread for that very reason.

Smooth sailing for me, too. I had my first crash since the bad PSU. And I wasn't awake for it. System rebooted but I have suspicion it was to do with the system trying to go to sleep while doing a backup to the NAS. Still investigating, but this thing has been a blast since I've gotten it .


----------



## lordzed83

Anty said:


> My predictions regarding X470 C7H:
> - same MEM OC with same CPU (assuming 1x00 ryzen, 2x00 may be better just because of lower mfg process and BIOS/AGESA)
> - same sensors
> - additional M.2 slot
> - some additional useless junk
> - higher price


sounds about right. x470 afaik brings nothing special/new anyway


----------



## Superbegita

lordzed83 said:


> sounds about right. x470 afaik brings nothing special/new anyway


Humm..well for sure the Pinnncale Ridge will allow at least 3600Mhz for ram in rnadom memory chips and..to 4000Mhz for Samsung B-die so..


----------



## Amir007

CodyPredy said:


> Did they finally fix the sleep back as previously discussed? I've been rebooting my PC for 3 months each time I need to play something... it's getting ridiculous..


They said it would get fixed in the next bios release...I hope they stick to their promise this time around. I too have to Power cycle my PC if/when my PC goes to sleep>resume when I forget to power down. Otherwise games will run like crap with frame skipping and crap due to the internal frequency clock *** up on resume.


----------



## Anty

Superbegita said:


> Humm..well for sure the Pinnncale Ridge will allow at least 3600Mhz for ram in rnadom memory chips and..to 4000Mhz for Samsung B-die so..


----------



## Pilotasso

People are running 3466Mhz today, so 3600 is not THAT far-fetched given that the 2000 series pack much better memory controllers.


----------



## NotAgain

CDub07 said:


> What the world has happened to/with my CH6 family. This thread has turned into a toxic waste pool. I for one must be really lucky. No cold boot issues, 3200MHz SK Hynix running. I wonder if a lot of the problems are unstable OC? I been see a lot of ridiculous low voltages even at 3.8GHz and those running 4.0GHz. I think AMD had already aggressively binned the clock speeds and trying to push a lower CPU to the upper limits with minimal voltage is a bad ideal. From what I seen I don't think Ryzen blue screens or crashes like we are use to seeing even when the voltage is not enough. AMD baked in a lot of power management and redirection into the hardware. Maybe its the architect or maybe Windows but I still think stability is bigger problem then the issues board issues.


I'm sure that 90% of it is unstable overclocks caused by trying to push the hardware too much.
I have four issues with the board, but they're not related to stability. Stability-wise, it's been rock-solid for me.

1. I can't seem to get Secure Boot working properly with it.
I've never had a board with Secure Boot, so I don't know if it's an issue with the board, the setup (it's very poorly documented), or perhaps hardware in my system preventing it from being activated.
If someone _has_ got Secure Boot fully enabled in Windows 10 (HVCI enabled etc.) I'd appreciate it if they would post a message.

2. I cannot set a password to use my NVMe SSD's hardware encryption feature (960 Evo). I have to use software-based Bitlocker, which has a big impact on performance.
Apparently this is reliant on "EFI_STORAGE_SECURITY_COMMAND_PROTOCOL" support in the BIOS.

3. I don't know if it's caused by newer BIOS updates, as I have not tried rolling back, but I am unable to clear the TPM chip any more.
The chip that ASUS sells for this board ships with firmware that has a known security issue, and Windows warns me about it every time the system boots up. As I understand it, this is a minor issue with TPM 1.2 key generation, and Windows 10 will only use the TPM 2.0 functionality, but it has been months since fixes were distributed by Infineon and ASUS have been silent on this matter.
There are instructions on the ASUS forums for installing a generic firmware on the chip, but it requires that you clear the TPM chip first, and my board refuses to do it now (it worked when I initially set it up on a much earlier BIOS). Some people have also reported problems after installing the generic firmware - it seems to be version-specific.

4. I do have one cold-boot issue, which I haven't seen anyone else posting about:
When I do a cold boot after the system has been removed from power (not shut down) none of my PCIe devices in the x4_3 or x1 slots are detected by the system.

I have to:

Enable CSM and set the PCIe x4_3 slot manually to x4 speed, save and reboot.
After doing this, power cycling the system will detect the PCIe card in slot x4_3 again.
Enter the UEFI, set PCIe x4_3 to x1 speed, and power cycle again.
Now all devices are detected, and I can disable CSM until the next time the system is removed from power. When CSM is disabled, the devices are still detected in the UEFI, so it is not required for them to work.
This is not an issue when the system has been shut down or restarted, only when it is completely removed from power.
My system generally runs 24/7 and is connected to a UPS, so it's a minor problem for me, but figuring out that whole process took some time, and actually going through it is a real nuisance.

Considering the issues that I have had with other boards in the past, this is fairly minor though still disappointing. The main thing for me is that I haven't had any stability problems (1700X at 3.9GHz 1.35V with 4x8GB 2666MT/s ECC RAM 1.20V).
What I hope is that the Crosshair VI and VII share the same underlying design, and the board is not abandoned when X470 boards are released.


----------



## hurricane28

Pilotasso said:


> People are running 3466Mhz today, so 3600 is not THAT far-fetched given that the 2000 series pack much better memory controllers.


How do you know this? You haven't even seen these new chips and as a matter a fact, they are not even out yet... Lets wait and see until then.


----------



## Heimdallr

Amir007 said:


> They said it would get fixed in the next bios release...I hope they stick to their promise this time around. I too have to Power cycle my PC if/when my PC goes to sleep>resume when I forget to power down. Otherwise games will run like crap with frame skipping and crap due to the internal frequency clock *** up on resume.


I'm on the same boat, I like this board and so far the only real issue (aside for initial problems with ram speed that for me have been fixed a long time ago) is this annoying sleep bug.


----------



## Neoony

Heimdallr said:


> I'm on the same boat, I like this board and so far the only real issue (aside for initial problems with ram speed that for me have been fixed a long time ago) is this annoying sleep bug.


elmor confirmed it fixed in the update we are all waiting for now.
It seemed like he tested/confirmed it himself at the time of writing his post.



elmor said:


> Not yet, sleep bug should be fixed in AGESA 1.0.0.2. Regarding Essence STX II that's an issue with the sound card, it has problems on any board from any vendor on the AM4 platform.
> 
> edit: Confirmed both the sleep bug and OS frequency readings are OK with the update.


so...hopefully xD


----------



## mtrai

Asus Rog Crosshair VII X470 WI-FI Leaked

https://videocardz.com/75644/asus-rog-crosshair-vii-x470-motherboard-for-ryzen-2000-leaked


----------



## BoMbY

Guess I'll wait for the Crosshair VIII ...


----------



## SaLSouL

How about people concentrate on the current GEN and hopefully I will get to see a 2nd BIOS release for my CHVI Extreme in 2018...... I see the x399 got Agesa 1.0.0.5 considering its almost APRIL and only 1 official BIOS release in that time. pretty sub par shenanigans.....


----------



## NotAgain

mtrai said:


> Asus Rog Crosshair VII X470 WI-FI Leaked
> 
> https://videocardz.com/75644/asus-rog-crosshair-vii-x470-motherboard-for-ryzen-2000-leaked


So they replaced the top PCIe slot with a second M.2 slot and removed two of the SATA ports (to free up lanes for it?).
It looks like it has two internal USB2 headers and a PS/2 port now, which is good.

Perhaps I should really have been in the market for a Threadripper system, but I use all the SATA ports on the C6H, and have a PCIe SATA card in the top slot, so these changes are really bad for me.


----------



## CodyPredy

SaLSouL said:


> How about people concentrate on the current GEN and hopefully I will get to see a 2nd BIOS release for my CHVI Extreme in 2018...... I see the x399 got Agesa 1.0.0.5 considering its almost APRIL and only 1 official BIOS release in that time. pretty sub par shenanigans.....


Kind of agree. Can we move the speculation and unrelated stuff on a different thread? Thank you.


----------



## Brko

mtrai said:


> Asus Rog Crosshair VII X470 WI-FI Leaked
> 
> https://videocardz.com/75644/asus-rog-crosshair-vii-x470-motherboard-for-ryzen-2000-leaked


Extra M.2 slot, less Sata ports, PS2 is back (l needed that when l purshased C6H, dammit). Everything else is... same. And lame.

Only one thing to see: how it handles RAM with R2000 processors? 

I personally think that it would be the same.

Sticking with my C6H for another year.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DSDV

Hey Guys 
i was away for some time and missed alot of updates :/

can anybody summarize the must set biossettings?
i remember some skew stuf if you run dr rams and such things - are those still relevant?

My Setup(where is my rig signiture gone?): a 1700 [email protected],9Ghz and TridentZ 2x16GB DR 3200CAS14 (i would like to try settigns from Dram Calculator)

if anybody can help me would be really nice


----------



## Esenel

Brko said:


> Only one thing to see: how it handles RAM with R2000 processors?
> 
> I personally think that it would be the same.



Please correct me if I am wrong, but I thought the CPU is responsible for the RAM handling like to "~99%" because of the integrated RAM controller?
Mainboard is just there as a "configuration interface".

So I thought how far we might come with RAM speed depends completly on the new integrated RAM controller of the 2000er.


----------



## Brko

It is but if you compare C6H with some other boards with same AGESA code in BIOS, RAM compatibility is somewhat different between them with the same processor. Not much but it is.

Yes, IMC is on CPU, but also board can help with that a little bit.

Either way, I am going to R7 2700 this time. Bumping core count and clock speed. I hope for mem speed beyond 3600 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wingman99

All the board has for memory operation is the printed printed circuit and power supply. The BIOS gives the commands to the processor for all the timings and frequency communication with memory.


----------



## Syldon

wingman99 said:


> All the board has for memory operation is the printed printed circuit and power supply. The BIOS gives the commands to the processor for all the timings and frequency communication with memory.


Each board has different pathing to each memory chip. They also have varying modulation set ups. So there has to be a difference from board to board. If each board handled memory and CPU equally then why do some board fare better than others in differing aspects?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Syldon said:


> If each board handled memory and CPU equally then why do some board fare better than others in differing aspects?


Because of BIOS ?


----------



## lordzed83

MishelLngelo said:


> Because of BIOS ?


^
What He said


Just look how Memory stability overclocking ect changes with like EVERY bios update we got on C6H. Some modules work better with some bioses some work better with others. Yet hardware stays the same
@1usmus You are the memory tuning guru can You say what You think about his topic??? I know hardware is responsible for Power delivery.


----------



## TheRudster

Been out of the loop and so looking for some concrete info on the current situation.

Has the sleep/timing bug been fixed? Having issues with it affecting my development work since it relates directly with sleep and wake.
What is the latest bios? I see 6001 on the website but also see people mentioning 3501 and 3502. I'm currently on 3008


----------



## mito1172

TheRudster said:


> Been out of the loop and so looking for some concrete info on the current situation.
> 
> Has the sleep/timing bug been fixed? Having issues with it affecting my development work since it relates directly with sleep and wake.
> What is the latest bios? I see 6001 on the website but also see people mentioning 3501 and 3502. I'm currently on 3008


no, still not corrected. There are 6001 bios


----------



## DSDV

did sombody found this setting in the 3502 Bios?

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/y...P-FF27VribsYktFijfgn90FHjhY2SmLhMw=w1600-h759
(embedding google pics seem to fail)

Shown is an Option to *disable the AMD PSP* ("Secure" ARM chip)

i looked everywhere and the screenshot seemsto be from a mid tier (cheaper) board.


----------



## The Sandman

DSDV said:


> did sombody found this setting in the 3502 Bios?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i looked everywhere and the screenshot seemsto be from a mid tier (cheaper) board.


Huh,
What screenshot? (none posted)


----------



## 1usmus

lordzed83 said:


> ^
> What He said
> 
> Just look how Memory stability overclocking ect changes with like EVERY bios update we got on C6H. Some modules work better with some bioses some work better with others. Yet hardware stays the same
> 
> @1usmus You are the memory tuning guru can You say what You think about his topic??? I know hardware is responsible for Power delivery.


about everything in order

0) often users with a new BIOS see only the deterioration of overclocking. installing a BIOS by the factory method has its drawbacks, the afuefix64 solves all problems. I do not see any deterioration. 6001 fine bios, except for temporary power interruption on USB ports

1) the overclocking potential is affected by the length of the power line
2) the overclocking potential is affected by the number of VRM capacitors
3) the overclocking potential is affected by the number of SMD capacitors between the DIMM slots + SMD resistors for BUS
4) most of the overclocking problems depend on a bad memory controller (it does not recognize the sync signal drops on the fronts and slices)
5) quality of conductor material

I made a small comparison of the old and new motherboard










changes:

1) I wrote several times that VRM noise affects memory stability, and asus changed the screening of the chokes (thanks)
2) I wrote several times that the voltage on each memory module is different, and the asus in the new board corrected the design error, added smd capacitors (thanks)
3) Reduced the length line of the DIMM <-> DRAM VRM (perhaps this change will improve the overclocking potential)
4) Slightly improved CPU power system

but

Asus removed VRM capacitors from SOC and DRAM, sorry but its holy s_it . The quality of the power supply system of these components has deteriorated at times.
CH7 now is not a top product, it's a budget product

*I have a huge doubt about the new product*


----------



## hurricane28

1usmus said:


> about everything in order
> 
> 0) often users with a new BIOS see only the deterioration of overclocking. installing a BIOS by the factory method has its drawbacks, the afuefix64 solves all problems. I do not see any deterioration. 6001 fine bios, except for temporary power interruption on USB ports
> 
> 1) the overclocking potential is affected by the length of the power line
> 2) the overclocking potential is affected by the number of VRM capacitors
> 3) the overclocking potential is affected by the number of SMD capacitors between the DIMM slots + SMD resistors for BUS
> 4) most of the overclocking problems depend on a bad memory controller (it does not recognize the sync signal drops on the fronts and slices)
> 5) quality of conductor material
> 
> I made a small comparison of the old and new motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> changes:
> 
> 1) I wrote several times that VRM noise affects memory stability, and asus changed the screening of the chokes (thanks)
> 2) I wrote several times that the voltage on each memory module is different, and the asus in the new board corrected the design error, added smd capacitors (thanks)
> 3) Reduced the length line of the DIMM <-> DRAM VRM (perhaps this change will improve the overclocking potential)
> 4) Slightly improved CPU power system
> 
> but
> 
> Asus removed VRM capacitors from SOC and DRAM, sorry but its holy s_it . The quality of the power supply system of these components has deteriorated at times.
> CH7 now is not a top product, it's a budget product
> 
> *I have a huge doubt about the new product*


Thnx for this Mus1Mus.

I think its not worth upgrading to new x470 boards and i think Asus Ch6 Extreme is the top end board for Ryzen until now.


----------



## stewwy

So following on from all that 

and a question to the experts

Has anyone listed which bios is best for which memory chip? either in lower voltage required or higher MHz

I'm lucky enough to have b-die, so at the moment I'm running Ryzen 1700 @3990MHz mem @3279 14-13-13-13-28 (odd numbers due to Blk 100.4 Mhz) but to keep it stable I need to set 1.4v and SOC 1.075v

edit

should have mentioned I'm on 6001 mod bios


----------



## Clukos




----------



## elmor

1usmus said:


> about everything in order
> 
> 0) often users with a new BIOS see only the deterioration of overclocking. installing a BIOS by the factory method has its drawbacks, the afuefix64 solves all problems. I do not see any deterioration. 6001 fine bios, except for temporary power interruption on USB ports
> 
> 1) the overclocking potential is affected by the length of the power line
> 2) the overclocking potential is affected by the number of VRM capacitors
> 3) the overclocking potential is affected by the number of SMD capacitors between the DIMM slots + SMD resistors for BUS
> 4) most of the overclocking problems depend on a bad memory controller (it does not recognize the sync signal drops on the fronts and slices)
> 5) quality of conductor material
> 
> I made a small comparison of the old and new motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> changes:
> 
> 1) I wrote several times that VRM noise affects memory stability, and asus changed the screening of the chokes (thanks)
> 2) I wrote several times that the voltage on each memory module is different, and the asus in the new board corrected the design error, added smd capacitors (thanks)
> 3) Reduced the length line of the DIMM <-> DRAM VRM (perhaps this change will improve the overclocking potential)
> 4) Slightly improved CPU power system
> 
> but
> 
> Asus removed VRM capacitors from SOC and DRAM, sorry but its holy s_it . The quality of the power supply system of these components has deteriorated at times.
> CH7 now is not a top product, it's a budget product
> 
> *I have a huge doubt about the new product*


Can't share much info on coming boards yet, but you're widely speculating without facts. Vcore/SOC bulk capacitance is roughly the same except C7H has additional MLCCs.


----------



## Propetya

elmor said:


> Can't share much info on coming boards yet, but you're widely speculating without facts. Vcore/SOC bulk capacitance is roughly the same except C7H has additional MLCCs.


Hi Elmor! 

You know when comes the next bios for CH6?


----------



## The Stilt

Only took a year to crack these options.


----------



## Reous

Great work @The Stilt :thumb:


----------



## LicSqualo

*THANK YOU!*



The Stilt said:


> Only took a year to crack these options.


T H A N K Y O U !!!!!!

So big help!!!! Really thank you!
Lic


----------



## SexySale

The Stilt said:


> Only took a year to crack these options.


Great job man [emoji3]


----------



## neur0cide

@The Stilt
Beautiful! Been praying for this since for ever. Now I'll never ever have to write a word about my settings again. A simple screenshot will suffice.
Pls release!


----------



## goncalossilva

The Stilt said:


> Only took a year to crack these options.


Congrats! Is 1.03 public? Can't seem to find it...


----------



## xcr89

The Stilt said:


> Only took a year to crack these options.


great work !

does this mean we can see what value the procodt etc is on when auto?

waiting for the release


----------



## stewwy

The Stilt said:


> Only took a year to crack these options.


great work

b-die I assume, 

what voltages where you at? ok for day to day usage?


----------



## Moutsatsos

Spoiler






The Stilt said:


> Only took a year to crack these options.






Finally done!!!
Great work @The Stilt!!!
Much appreciated Thanks!


----------



## 1usmus

The Stilt said:


> Only took a year to crack these options.


thank @elmor, that gave you this information :thumb:




elmor said:


> Can't share much info on coming boards yet, but you're widely speculating without facts. Vcore/SOC bulk capacitance is roughly the same except C7H has additional MLCCs.


publish please beta bios 

CPU VRM is connected to VRM SOC? The capacity of VRM DRAM has decreased 3 times. At the moment I see only that. The product will be released we will know everything, I will measure everything in it.
I have nothing against, I have most of the products produced by asus
Does the new board also support APU? (there is no display port but there is ps2.) You said that this is the top product for top systems, but it has ps2


----------



## MishelLngelo

PS/2 can come handy for some OSs that don't support new USB controllers out of the box. That gives wider range of OSs to be run and installed. Since it's only BIOS that has to support APU it doesn't have to be used with graphics and there's also a range of Athlons that have same processor although I'm not sure anybody would put lowest grade processors on such MB. 
I guess Prime x470 MBs will be also available with almost same capabilities but much cheaper and with graphic ports which could make more sense for APUs.


----------



## Jesaul

The Stilt said:


> Only took a year to crack these options.


Is it 32 or 16GB?


----------



## neur0cide

@The Stilt
Please consider output of Rtt resistances in the same way they are in UEFI -> RZQ/x
Otherwise we'd always have to translate those values to the vast majority of users, who don't know that RZQ is 240 Ohm.


----------



## Superbegita

1usmus said:


> thank @elmor, that gave you this information :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> publish please beta bios
> 
> CPU VRM is connected to VRM SOC? The capacity of VRM DRAM has decreased 3 times. At the moment I see only that. The product will be released we will know everything, I will measure everything in it.
> I have nothing against, I have most of the products produced by asus
> Does the new board also support APU? (there is no display port but there is ps2.) You said that this is the top product for top systems, but it has ps2


Gigabyte master race ! ..Gaing 7 Wifi coming soon ^^ Hhehee

Well for being more serious..so ? Have you planned a next update but based on Zen+ ?

I have saw two Lives of thez 2700X and i know he handles very well at least 360Mhz. I have contacted his famous author but..Since yesterday he had well.. taked down his 2 vidéos.

The fact that the test had been release on a Gaming 5 AX370 from Gigabyte may expect us to have much more frequency too..

I have saw that actually to the last news i have had from that he had success to stabilize 4.25ghz at..only 1.38VCore.

Right now i am waiting for AGESA 1.0.0.2 for Pinnacle Ridge. we will see what happen next.


----------



## chispy

Any new Bios incoming anytime soon ? , i"m perfectly happy running 6001 and i know there is not much gas left on the tank on this motherboard to bring more performance with a new bios but would be nice to have the tiny bugs squashed and try to published a performance improvement Bios somehow. Thank you @elmor and @The Stilt for the hard work , keep up the good work.


----------



## Neoony

chispy said:


> Any new Bios incoming anytime soon ? , i"m perfectly happy running 6001 and i know there is not much gas left on the tank on this motherboard to bring more performance with a new bios but would be nice to have the tiny bugs squashed and try to published a performance improvement Bios somehow. Thank you @*elmor* and @*The Stilt* for the hard work , keep up the good work.


One could have been expecting next update any minute now for few weeks now xD
Some people here seemed to claim: "This week" or "its scheduled 28th - 30th this(March) month"
But still no joy.
Nothing official on its release date AFAIK.

But yeah, there should be one coming "any time soon"
xD

Which should mainly fix the sleep issues.


----------



## LicSqualo

*Wait and be patient*

Is like a religious silence. 
We are all hoping to receive (soon) 
these two(!!) new and good updates 
(C6H bios and RTC).


----------



## elmor

C6H/E BIOS with latest AGESA will be earliest next week, sorry for the delays. Upcoming boards have been taking up much of our time. The good news is that there's overlap in the BIOS development, meaning that some of the new things we've added to C7H will also be supported on C6H/E.


----------



## LicSqualo

Thank you Elmor, really much appreciated (have a date to hope). 
So my mind could be relaxed for this week 
I'm so exciting to try this last bios (that probably should be the last for this MB, and I'm hoping to reach finally a stable 3600MHz ram speed).
Have a nice day!
Lic


----------



## MishelLngelo

elmor said:


> C6H/E BIOS with latest AGESA will be earliest next week, sorry for the delays. Upcoming boards have been taking up much of our time. The good news is that there's overlap in the BIOS development, meaning that some of the new things we've added to C7H will also be supported on C6H/E.


Any hope for Prime x370 lineup BIOS in same time frame ?


----------



## Brko

elmor said:


> C6H/E BIOS with latest AGESA will be earliest next week, sorry for the delays. Upcoming boards have been taking up much of our time. The good news is that there's overlap in the BIOS development, meaning that some of the new things we've added to C7H will also be supported on C6H/E.


Great news. Tnx. @elmor
That BIOS will be BIOS for new Ryzen CPUs? I am receiving R7 2700 on Day 1 so I guess it will work out of box.



LicSqualo said:


> Thank you Elmor, really much appreciated (have a date to hope).
> So my mind could be relaxed for this week
> I'm so exciting to try this last bios (that probably should be the last for this MB, and I'm hoping to reach finally a stable 3600MHz ram speed).
> Have a nice day!
> Lic


It won't be last, don't worry  C6H is flagship board. It cannot be forgotten in 1y time 
I had P8Z77-V and BIOS was updating for 2 and a half years  and it wasn't flagship board.
C7H will get BIOS updates more frequently, that's for sure. But our belived board will also get some love 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## hurricane28

elmor said:


> C6H/E BIOS with latest AGESA will be earliest next week, sorry for the delays. Upcoming boards have been taking up much of our time. The good news is that there's overlap in the BIOS development, meaning that some of the new things we've added to C7H will also be supported on C6H/E.


This sounds promising.

Can you also confirm that the long promised sensor/fan control issues firmware is implemented in this new BIOS?


----------



## 1usmus

Neoony said:


> One could have been expecting next update any minute now for few weeks now xD
> Some people here seemed to claim: "This week" or "its scheduled 28th - 30th this(March) month"
> But still no joy.
> Nothing official on its release date AFAIK.
> 
> But yeah, there should be one coming "any time soon"
> xD
> 
> Which should mainly fix the sleep issues.


I violated the NDA (they renamed some functions related to the expanded overclocking), new bios will be before 13-14 (in these numbers, new products can already be bought in some stores)
in every joke there is only a part of the joke


----------



## MishelLngelo

Hmmm.... 13th is on Friday !!!!


----------



## lordzed83

hurricane28 said:


> This sounds promising.
> 
> Can you also confirm that the long promised sensor/fan control issues firmware is implemented in this new BIOS?


Its New beta i assume. It will mostly be for ZEN+ cpus. Would be great to see those fixes but after over 1 year of waiting for those 2 fixes lost any hope it will ever happen .

So after flash yet again 30 minutes of setting fan profiles up.


----------



## alexp999

Is there any chance of the C6H supporting all the new OC features of the new 2000 series, or will it be C7H only?

I heard the X470 is an X370 just with tighter design requirements on the board, so C6H might already meet that standard?


----------



## LicSqualo

*13 is a lucky number for italians*



MishelLngelo said:


> Hmmm.... 13th is on Friday !!!!


Yes, but I'm Italian so 13 is a lucky number for me


----------



## HeroofTime

Brko said:


> It won't be last, don't worry  C6H is flagship board. It cannot be forgotten in 1y time
> I had P8Z77-V and BIOS was updating for 2 and a half years  and it wasn't flagship board.
> C7H will get BIOS updates more frequently, that's for sure. But our belived board will also get some love
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I'm also very surprised that some think this will be the last BIOS update for the C6H. Support typically lasts years for motherboards, especially flagship motherboards from reputable brand names. Also, it helps that the X470 will be similar to the X370, so they can probably carry over certain fixes and optimizations back to the older X370 chipset after ironing them out with the newer X470 chipset. Obviously, not every fix will be backwards compatible because the X470 chipset likely packs more than the X370 chipset. 

Anyways, I'm too lazy to update my BIOS to the latest one (although I'm reading it's very good). I think I'll wait for the next one.


----------



## The Stilt

Ryzen Timing Checker 1.03

Thanks to @W1zzard for signing the program.


----------



## Anty

Well done mr Stilt :thumb:


----------



## coreykill99

elmor said:


> C6H/E BIOS with latest AGESA will be earliest next week, sorry for the delays. Upcoming boards have been taking up much of our time. The good news is that there's overlap in the BIOS development, meaning that some of the new things we've added to C7H will also be supported on C6H/E.


any chance the Wifi edition will get some attention this time? the last time a beta bios dropped everyone seemed to forget about the wifi board. 

btw @The Stilt congratulations, and thank you for the new RTC. been hoping for something like this for a long time now.


----------



## LicSqualo

*THANK YOU!*



The Stilt said:


> Ryzen Timing Checker 1.03
> 
> Thanks to @W1zzard for signing the program.


My sincere thanks for this software jewel.

...and now I know that the right requests in this thread are heard.


----------



## Superbegita

LicSqualo said:


> My sincere thanks for this software jewel.
> 
> ...and now I know that the right requests in this thread are heard.


Same here ! i have updated and what was my big surprise to see for resistance some 23 ohms and others 0.0 I wasn't expected that at all in auto mode..

Much more useful informations for sure! Keep it going :thumb:


----------



## hurricane28

The Stilt said:


> Ryzen Timing Checker 1.03
> 
> Thanks to @W1zzard for signing the program.


Thnx both of you.


----------



## 1usmus

Superbegita said:


> Same here ! i have updated and what was my big surprise to see for resistance some 23 ohms and others 0.0 I wasn't expected that at all in auto mode..
> 
> Much more useful informations for sure! Keep it going :thumb:


this is not a resistance, but a bit mask. Are you sure that 23? can you send a screenshot?


----------



## CrazyElement

Hi guys,

From few days I experience sometime a really strange thing. Whenever I start the pc and after let say 5-10 minutes if I leave the pc on browser for example. My mouse cursor start to indicated that the PC is loading , but I'm actually doing nothing. and the windows start to block I mean really blocking I start moving the mouse but the cursor is moving so slow and block and I cant do anything. One time I Fix this by able to do ctrl+alt+del and sign out... Second time today I couldnt even pop end task , so I had to restart. Do you have any ideas what is the world is wrong? My OC is so low my 1800x is boosted only to 3.9 ghz and memory is boosted only to 3200(I got 3600 mhz kit). So do you have any ideas what to push more? Thx


----------



## LicSqualo

*Perhaps is a bit off-topic*

Check first what program have the higher CPU usage with task manager. And evaluate the problem verify if a solution is possible.
Can be a also a virus or an OS related problem (drivers updates or similar, hardware conflicts...)


----------



## CrazyElement

The problem is that when this happening I cant do anything ... so can't find actually what app is doing it. The only thing that is constant is that its happening few minutes after PC start up. In Event Viewer I see error for fast boot error Windows failed fast startup with error status 0xC00000D4. So I suppose this is some kind of windows fail or I don't know. Cause if this is not happening in the first minutes after start up , I can play high end games for hours without a glitch ..


----------



## LicSqualo

CrazyElement said:


> The problem is that when this happening I cant do anything ... so can't find actually what app is doing it. The only thing that is constant is that its happening few minutes after PC start up. In Event Viewer I see error for fast boot error Windows failed fast startup with error status 0xC00000D4. So I suppose this is some kind of windows fail or I don't know. Cause if this is not happening in the first minutes after start up , I can play high end games for hours without a glitch ..


 sorry, if not software related is not simple the solution.


----------



## Johan45

CrazyElement said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> From few days I experience sometime a really strange thing. Whenever I start the pc and after let say 5-10 minutes if I leave the pc on browser for example. My mouse cursor start to indicated that the PC is loading , but I'm actually doing nothing. and the windows start to block I mean really blocking I start moving the mouse but the cursor is moving so slow and block and I cant do anything. One time I Fix this by able to do ctrl+alt+del and sign out... Second time today I couldnt even pop end task , so I had to restart. Do you have any ideas what is the world is wrong? My OC is so low my 1800x is boosted only to 3.9 ghz and memory is boosted only to 3200(I got 3600 mhz kit). So do you have any ideas what to push more? Thx





LicSqualo said:


> Check first what program have the higher CPU usage with task manager. And evaluate the problem verify if a solution is possible.
> Can be a also a virus or an OS related problem (drivers updates or similar, hardware conflicts...)


Like he said first check for malware and odd extensions in chrome. COuld have a miner using your machine. 
To check if it's driver/sw related start the PC in safe mode if there are no problems see what has recently been updated


----------



## MishelLngelo

CrazyElement said:


> The problem is that when this happening I cant do anything ... so can't find actually what app is doing it. The only thing that is constant is that its happening few minutes after PC start up. In Event Viewer I see error for fast boot error Windows failed fast startup with error status 0xC00000D4. So I suppose this is some kind of windows fail or I don't know. Cause if this is not happening in the first minutes after start up , I can play high end games for hours without a glitch ..


powercfg.exe /hibernate off 
to kill hibernation and with it fast startup.


----------



## SaLSouL

CrazyElement said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> From few days I experience sometime a really strange thing. Whenever I start the pc and after let say 5-10 minutes if I leave the pc on browser for example. My mouse cursor start to indicated that the PC is loading , but I'm actually doing nothing. and the windows start to block I mean really blocking I start moving the mouse but the cursor is moving so slow and block and I cant do anything. One time I Fix this by able to do ctrl+alt+del and sign out... Second time today I couldnt even pop end task , so I had to restart. Do you have any ideas what is the world is wrong? My OC is so low my 1800x is boosted only to 3.9 ghz and memory is boosted only to 3200(I got 3600 mhz kit). So do you have any ideas what to push more? Thx



Check that is it not trying to switch into away mode, via the Asus AI suite. Mine did that so I just run the 5 way optimisation and make sure to unchecked TPU1/11 and EPU away-mode is unchecked. seems to fix the problem for me. 

It tries to enter away mode but you move the mouse as its switching and it doesn't seem to quite come back from it

This May help


Check event viewer see if any application is thrashing HDD - look for errors


----------



## CrazyElement

Asus AI suite can't start it basically throw exception every time the windows starts with .. THE SERVER THREW AN EXCEPTIOn ...


----------



## Superbegita

1usmus said:


> this is not a resistance, but a bit mask. Are you sure that 23? can you send a screenshot?


Yes sir without problems ^^

So..here we are !

I am a bit surprise i have to say...I have try much and much times and...there it's the values that doesn't allow me to boot in normal times...


----------



## CarnageHimura

CrazyElement said:


> Asus AI suite can't start it basically throw exception every time the windows starts with .. THE SERVER THREW AN EXCEPTIOn ...


What version of Ai Suite is giving problems? After Creators update some old versions start to give that error, try this version

https://drive.google.com/file/d/14NCqL8ODEuXciGJf1GfJp3yHRxfZScgh/view


----------



## RobrPatty

Thanks


----------



## The Stilt

Saw some reports that the newest version of RTC is still remains as an active process, despite being shut down.

I looked into it and it was a stupid mistake I made when I fixed the original driver de-initialization issue.
Currently it tries to de-initialize the driver after the app has been commanded to shut down, causing the issue.

I fixed it and sent it to @W1zzard for signing.

It shouldn't cause any issues and you can shut it down manually from the task manager.
Just redownload the app afterwards to get the fixed version, when it comes available.


----------



## The Sandman

The Stilt said:


> Saw some reports that the newest version of RTC is still remains as an active process, despite being shut down.
> 
> I looked into it and it was a stupid mistake I made when I fixed the original driver de-initialization issue.
> Currently it tries to de-initialize the driver after the app has been commanded to shut down, causing the issue.
> 
> I fixed it and sent it to @W1zzard for signing.
> 
> It shouldn't cause any issues and you can shut it down manually from the task manager.
> Just redownload the app afterwards to get the fixed version, when it comes available.


Thank you sir! Perfect timing.
I just found this for myself and it had me wondering  

Awesome work by the way, it's truly appreciated!


----------



## Moutsatsos

The Stilt said:


> Ryzen Timing Checker 1.03
> 
> Thanks to @W1zzard for signing the program.


Under 1701 RTC1.03 does not extract all values.I assume it works with AGESA 1.X.X.X.


----------



## Neoony

CrazyElement said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> From few days I experience sometime a really strange thing. Whenever I start the pc and after let say 5-10 minutes if I leave the pc on browser for example. My mouse cursor start to indicated that the PC is loading , but I'm actually doing nothing. and the windows start to block I mean really blocking I start moving the mouse but the cursor is moving so slow and block and I cant do anything. One time I Fix this by able to do ctrl+alt+del and sign out... Second time today I couldnt even pop end task , so I had to restart. Do you have any ideas what is the world is wrong? My OC is so low my 1800x is boosted only to 3.9 ghz and memory is boosted only to 3200(I got 3600 mhz kit). So do you have any ideas what to push more? Thx


Pretty sure I had that with some early BIOSes, would indicate memory instability.
I would try if it happens on stock 2666MHz

Maybe your 3200 isn't really stable.
But also, which BIOS?


----------



## The Stilt

RTC 1.0.3.1 will fix the issue, which prevents the app from shutting down correctly.

Will be available at TPU shortly.


----------



## The Stilt

Moutsatsos said:


> Under 1701 RTC1.03 does not extract all values.I assume it works with AGESA 1.X.X.X.


Yes, PinnaclePI 1.0.0.0a or newer based bios is required on Summit Ridge.
On C6H this means 3502 or newer bios.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

@The Stilt

why amd dont retail the 2700/2700x without heatsink combos?
I dont use, well NEVER used this and i hate paying for something i dont need bcuz i have no other choice. This is not a freebie none the less and will cut the price down. it will be even more competitive.


----------



## The Stilt

zGunBLADEz said:


> @The Stilt
> 
> why amd dont retail the 2700/2700x without heatsink combos?
> I dont use, well NEVER used this and i hate paying for something i dont need bcuz i have no other choice. This is not a freebie none the less and will cut the price down. it will be even more competitive.


The included heatsink has basically no real effect on the total cost of the product.
I'd say the higher-end heatsinks are worth < 5$ in the volumes AMD is purchasing them, and leaving the heatsink out of the retail packages wouldn't lower the CPU prices by more than 10$.
AM4 Ryzens are consumer parts, unlike 2066 socket Intels or Threadripper for example. For consumer targeted products it makes sense to include a cooler, whereas with enthusiast-oriented products it does not.


----------



## Anty

The Stilt said:


> Yes, PinnaclePI 1.0.0.0a or newer based bios is required on Summit Ridge.
> On C6H this means 3502 or newer bios.


It works on 3501 too.


----------



## Superbegita

zGunBLADEz said:


> @The Stilt
> 
> why amd dont retail the 2700/2700x without heatsink combos?
> I dont use, well NEVER used this and i hate paying for something i dont need bcuz i have no other choice. This is not a freebie none the less and will cut the price down. it will be even more competitive.


Humm...huu guys..look what i have just found when i was doind some..research...

We're talking about the 2700/2700X...so...

https://www.prinfor.pt/processadore...afbox.html?search_query=Ryzen+2700X&results=1

Look well the date mentionned ..it talk about delivery about w<ell more exactly between the 5 April...the 6 April...So it's meaning it wil be for just a few days?

Much websites was thinking it's was...about the 19 April..but seeing that.

I have cekcking too...The NACEX Prenium is a delivery society well know in Europe. (specially in Spain of course i assume).

What do you think about it?

If it's true for us européans..no doubts it will for you as well.. ^^ (i am french for information and i have to say still no preorder or other stuff like that yet...still waiting).

By the way i have had some informations that our shops are being delivered for both Ryzen Pinnacle Ridge AND motherboards X470 (for us French by example i could quote: LDLC, Materiel.net etc famous computer shops for us)


----------



## Johan45

Superbegita said:


> Humm...huu guys..look what i have just found when i was doind some..research...
> 
> We're talking about the 2700/2700X...so...
> 
> https://www.prinfor.pt/processadore...afbox.html?search_query=Ryzen+2700X&results=1
> 
> Look well the date mentionned ..it talk about delivery about w<ell more exactly between the 5 April...the 6 April...So it's meaning it wil be for just a few days?
> 
> Much websites was thinking it's was...about the 19 April..but seeing that.
> 
> I have cekcking too...The NACEX Prenium is a delivery society well know in Europe. (specially in Spain of course i assume).
> 
> What do you think about it?
> 
> If it's true for us européans..no doubts it will for you as well.. ^^ (i am french for information and i have to say still no preorder or other stuff like that yet...still waiting).
> 
> By the way i have had some informations that our shops are being delivered for both Ryzen Pinnacle Ridge AND motherboards X470 (for us French by example i could quote: LDLC, Materiel.net etc famous computer shops for us)


That's not correct, NDA is for April 19th, reviewers should see samples soon.


----------



## hurricane28

Yep. 

What are your thoughts on these new chips and x470 boards Johan? Imo its not really worth the upgrade to x470 as it offers nothing new really. The chips however are something else to consider.


----------



## Amir007

hurricane28 said:


> Yep.
> 
> What are your thoughts on these new chips and x470 boards Johan? Imo its not really worth the upgrade to x470 as it offers nothing new really. The chips however are something else to consider.


That's what I also want to know. I saw some pics of CH7 and it looks like it comes with only 6 Sata connectors? vs 8 on CH6. If this is the case, then I can't see anyone who already has CH6 downgrading to 7 if one is a storage nerd like myself. 

If the next bios fixes the sleep issue, then i'll be a very happy camper...My 1800x is cruising at 4Ghz and that is more than enough for me for probably until zen2 comes out.


----------



## wingman99

Superbegita said:


> Yes sir without problems ^^
> 
> So..here we are !
> 
> I am a bit surprise i have to say...I have try much and much times and...there it's the values that doesn't allow me to boot in normal times...


Can unstable overclocked memory corrupt the BIOS when you save settings?


----------



## Johan45

hurricane28 said:


> Yep.
> 
> What are your thoughts on these new chips and x470 boards Johan? Imo its not really worth the upgrade to x470 as it offers nothing new really. The chips however are something else to consider.


Haven't got one quite yet but should before the end of the week. Under NDA though. From what I see the CH7 offers another M.2 that's why less SATA. Should be improvements for memory but really hard to say at this point.


----------



## Anty

Thanks to Stilt's RTC 1.03 I understand erratic memory OC on this platform. Yesterday I had:

RTTnom Disabled
RTTwr 40
RTTpark 48

today:
RTTnom Disabled
RTTwr 80
RTTpark 40

All are auto in BIOS.

So BIOS/AGESA is quite liberal on what is going to be set. That explains why OC is rock solid sometimes and unstable different day as values are all over the place. 
I don't use fast boot or skip mem training - every boot those are calculated fresh.

I wish I also could see CLDO_VDDP being picked. Then I just could write down what was picked and select the most stable settings and start from that for higher OC.


----------



## SexySale

Anty said:


> Thanks to Stilt's RTC 1.03 I understand erratic memory OC on this platform. Yesterday I had:
> 
> RTTnom Disabled
> RTTwr 40
> RTTpark 48
> 
> today:
> RTTnom Disabled
> RTTwr 80
> RTTpark 40
> 
> All are auto in BIOS.
> 
> So BIOS/AGESA is quite liberal on what is going to be set. That explains why OC is rock solid sometimes and unstable different day as values are all over the place.
> I don't use fast boot or skip mem training - every boot those are calculated fresh.
> 
> I wish I also could see CLDO_VDDP being picked. Then I just could write down what was picked and select the most stable settings and start from that for higher OC.


CLDO_VDDP + 1


----------



## The Stilt

cLDO_VDDP is something what currently cannot be added.
It was definitely working when it was initially introduced, however I'm not sure if it is still working in PinnaclePI based AGESAs.

I need to check it on older bioses and cross reference between motherboards to see what it is really about. 
Either it is a firmware, software or bios related issue.

I probably could add it for Threadripper, but obviously ideally it would be available on all supported platform.


----------



## SexySale

The Stilt said:


> cLDO_VDDP is something what currently cannot be added.
> It was definitely working when it was initially introduced, however I'm not sure if it is still working in PinnaclePI based AGESAs.
> 
> I need to check it on older bioses and cross reference between motherboards to see what it is really about.
> Either it is a firmware, software or bios related issue.
> 
> I probably could add it for Threadripper, but obviously ideally it would be available on all supported platform.


Thank U for thorough info and for all your work


----------



## Superbegita

Johan45 said:


> That's not correct, NDA is for April 19th, reviewers should see samples soon.


Ah? Humm sure so ^^ Huùmùm in fact hu..some said that by examplefor Gigabyte it would bnne the 15th April..But others..19th


----------



## Superbegita

Johan45 said:


> Haven't got one quite yet but should before the end of the week. Under NDA though. From what I see the CH7 offers another M.2 that's why less SATA. Should be improvements for memory but really hard to say at this point.


Humm for what i canb say actually..I was one of the people who saw the two Live tests of the 2700X...And according to a people too on LeComptoirduHarware (french website) ...look like that on a chipset X470...and a 2700X..memory work flawlossly at AT LEAST..listen well..3866Mhz.. So yeah the legend said true..For those who have some Samsung B-die wou will be able to reach the edge without difficulties ^^ (personnaly i have some..And by chance it look like almopst exactly the same in 4266Mhz G.Skill Trident Z RGB of course).


----------



## Johan45

I saw the video too, but it was quickly taken down as I said these are under NDA until the 19th of April this is right from AMD. I'm assuming CPC had permission to publish what they did but there was still limited information on CPU potential.


----------



## hurricane28

Amir007 said:


> That's what I also want to know. I saw some pics of CH7 and it looks like it comes with only 6 Sata connectors? vs 8 on CH6. If this is the case, then I can't see anyone who already has CH6 downgrading to 7 if one is a storage nerd like myself.
> 
> If the next bios fixes the sleep issue, then i'll be a very happy camper...My 1800x is cruising at 4Ghz and that is more than enough for me for probably until zen2 comes out.


I also saw that. I still think 6 is more then enough for SATA tho. I mean, who needs more than 6 hard drives these days when there are really large hard drives and SSD's already. 

I can't wait to see the reviews of these new boards and chips. I really hope they clock as high as people said they will. I expect at least 4.3 GHz.


----------



## hurricane28

Johan45 said:


> Haven't got one quite yet but should before the end of the week. Under NDA though. From what I see the CH7 offers another M.2 that's why less SATA. Should be improvements for memory but really hard to say at this point.


I don't think its that, because the CH6 E has the same amount of SATA with also an additional M.2 slot. If you are using only one GPU there is more than enough PCIe lanes so i don't see any reason to drop SATA for an extra M.2 Nvme slot.


----------



## Johan45

hurricane28 said:


> I don't think its that, because the CH6 E has the same amount of SATA with also an additional M.2 slot. If you are using only one GPU there is more than enough PCIe lanes so i don't see any reason to drop SATA for an extra M.2 Nvme slot.



Now that I think about it, the chipset has the same 4 sata connects but I think it may have been reduced from the CPU and directed elsewhere.


----------



## CrazyElement

CarnageHimura said:


> What version of Ai Suite is giving problems? After Creators update some old versions start to give that error, try this version
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/14NCqL8ODEuXciGJf1GfJp3yHRxfZScgh/view




Updated AI Suite im not using away mode. However this is happening only when start the PC , checked in event viewer the only errors I got there are :

The application-specific permission settings do not grant Local Activation permission for the COM Server application with CLSID 

The Avast Antivirus service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 5000 milliseconds:

Performance power management features on processor 15 in group 0 are disabled due to a firmware problem. Check with the computer manufacturer for updated firmware. ( this one is for each core)

Happened again when start the pc right after boot up I opened chrome and after few seconds It leaterraly start to lag so much that I cant do anything I could do ctrl + alt + del where I click sign out , and when I sign in again eveything was ok


----------



## Brko

hurricane28 said:


> I also saw that. I still think 6 is more then enough for SATA tho. I mean, who needs more than 6 hard drives these days when there are really large hard drives and SSD's already.
> 
> I can't wait to see the reviews of these new boards and chips. I really hope they clock as high as people said they will. I expect at least 4.3 GHz.


Oh yes. One R7 2700 on 4.3GHz @ 1.375V will be my wet dream come true 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## looncraz

Superbegita said:


> Ah? Humm sure so ^^ Huùmùm in fact hu..some said that by examplefor Gigabyte it would bnne the 15th April..But others..19th


My money would be on the 10th or 17th for an actual launch, regardless of the current NDA date. AMD usually launches on a Tuesday.


----------



## looncraz

hurricane28 said:


> I also saw that. I still think 6 is more then enough for SATA tho. I mean, who needs more than 6 hard drives these days when there are really large hard drives and SSD's already.
> 
> I can't wait to see the reviews of these new boards and chips. I really hope they clock as high as people said they will. I expect at least 4.3 GHz.


I use all of my SATA connectors AND my m.2 connector on the C6H.

Two optical drives (for media production and backup).
One 2TB Hard drive for storage
One 500GB SSD for Linux / Haiku
One 240GB SSD for Virtual Machines
One 512GB SSD for Games
Two for my dual SATA drive dock (also have a USB3.1 dual drive dock).

(and of course, a Samsung 960 Evo for booting Windows 10)


----------



## fg2chase

hurricane28 said:


> I also saw that. I still think 6 is more then enough for SATA tho. I mean, who needs more than 6 hard drives these days when there are really large hard drives and SSD's already.
> 
> I can't wait to see the reviews of these new boards and chips. I really hope they clock as high as people said they will. I expect at least 4.3 GHz.


I do... I have 24 Drives hooked up, and one 960 pro on my Crosshair VI... Total CAP is 67TB including the 960 pro


----------



## looncraz

fg2chase said:


> I do... I have 24 Drives hooked up, and one 960 pro on my Crosshair VI... Total CAP is 67TB including the 960 pro


Using SATA multipliers? I am considering doing that for my mass storage needs as that 2TB storage drive needs some company.


----------



## Amir007

hurricane28 said:


> I don't think its that, because the CH6 E has the same amount of SATA with also an additional M.2 slot. If you are using only one GPU there is more than enough PCIe lanes so i don't see any reason to drop SATA for an extra M.2 Nvme slot.


Exactly...The current ASrock Taichi mobo has (10) Sata connectors and (2) M.2 slots so CMON Asus 4real?


----------



## lordzed83

hurricane28 said:


> Amir007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I also want to know. I saw some pics of CH7 and it looks like it comes with only 6 Sata connectors? vs 8 on CH6. If this is the case, then I can't see anyone who already has CH6 downgrading to 7 if one is a storage nerd like myself.
> 
> If the next bios fixes the sleep issue, then i'll be a very happy camper...My 1800x is cruising at 4Ghz and that is more than enough for me for probably until zen2 comes out.
> 
> 
> 
> I also saw that. I still think 6 is more then enough for SATA tho. I mean, who needs more than 6 hard drives these days when there are really large hard drives and SSD's already.
> 
> I can't wait to see the reviews of these new boards and chips. I really hope they clock as high as people said they will. I expect at least 4.3 GHz.
Click to expand...


At least 4.3?? 4.4 will be max in good chips and serious volts. Prepare to be NOT amazed. Thats what production plant said about jump from 14 to 12 10% max gain. So from 4ghz on good chips u get 4.4...

That giy testing zen+ could not get 4.3 if You missed that leak...
On h90 hai. Think video from.live stream got taken down now tho 😕


----------



## Anty

Yep, hype train is strong with zen+


----------



## Johan45

looncraz said:


> My money would be on the 10th or 17th for an actual launch, regardless of the current NDA date. AMD usually launches on a Tuesday.


The official launch is April 19th, 9:00 am ET. End of story. You can think what you like but that's not going to change anything.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I'm more concerned about time I can get my mitts on it. Probably not before mid May here.


----------



## AndehX

Got big problems with Bios 3502. trying to boot with just default settings, the system will restart twice, both showing q code F9 and then it will tell me that memory settings have been reset due to failure to boot. Even though everything is at default 2133mhz. Currently sitting on a brick. is 3502 completely broken or something? Seems like these bioses get worse with each release.

Ok, just downgraded to 3501 and i have the same issue. Apparently default memory settings are failing to boot. It was fine before I updated this morning. What gives?

Im running a Ryzen 1700 with G.skill trident Z 3600mhz


----------



## Anty

Try clear CMOS, reset to defaults in BIOS, reflash BIOS.


----------



## lordzed83

And there goes the hype train out of the window









check [email protected] vs [email protected]

all depends HOW HIGH will they clock


----------



## Superbegita

lordzed83 said:


> At least 4.3?? 4.4 will be max in good chips and serious volts. Prepare to be NOT amazed. Thats what production plant said about jump from 14 to 12 10% max gain. So from 4ghz on good chips u get 4.4...
> 
> That giy testing zen+ could not get 4.3 if You missed that leak...
> On h90 hai. Think video from.live stream got taken down now tho 😕


Huùmm honestly i am stil wondering..The fact we don't know exactly the famous XFR2 ...Enhanced one by example. It's was said that most of the chips of the 2700X will be able to achieve 4.4ghz..But what about the XFR2 Enhanced? 4.5GHz? (and the mayve future 2800X? Will it be in reality a Threadripper one who will be able to reach that 4.7ghz or other? Or a simply +100Mhz above the standard 2700X?)

There i yet some...serous questions we don't know again.

From i have heard and see...when talking to someone on one of our french website.. 

On a chipset X470 (notice well that ) it seem that the 2700X is able to running between 4250Mhz (4.25Ghz) and..4400Mhz (4.4ghz so).. So we can think really think that 4.4ghz will be really achievable on a 2710X (and the legend would be true about the 4.4+)

And i talk only in Turbo..Not the XFR2 Enhanced who we could expecting some +100Mhz again (if it's the same that thge 1st gen..stil in logicial)

It's one of my sources told me in all cases ^^

So...keep ready guys ! ..only left 2 weeks and we will be delivered ^^


----------



## hurricane28

lordzed83 said:


> And there goes the hype train out of the window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check [email protected] vs [email protected]
> 
> all depends HOW HIGH will they clock


Yet again you have NO idea what you are talking about... 

XFR 2.0 only works on x470 boards and this is tested on x370 board.. 4.3 GHz is not even with XFR 2.0 so with x470 board it boosts even higher and probably can manually overclock even further... 

We have to wait and see but i think 4.4 GHz is very doable. 

Where did you get this from anyway?


----------



## xcr89

lordzed83 said:


> And there goes the hype train out of the window
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check [email protected] vs [email protected]
> 
> all depends HOW HIGH will they clock
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler




how is 66 ns on memory latency a thing on 1600 mhz memory and that low cpu speed, i had my memory on 3466 and i didnt even manage to get that, ddr power down disabled and bias on cb15, is my motherboard broken or what is the deal here? at my speed and thoese timings i should have better then 66ns according to that picture?



Spoiler


----------



## Dr. Vodka

xcr89 said:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> 
> how is 66 ns on memory latency a thing on 1600 mhz memory and that low cpu speed, i had my memory on 3466 and i didnt even manage to get that, ddr power down disabled and bias on cb15, is my motherboard broken or what is the deal here? at my speed and thoese timings i should have better then 66ns according to that picture?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler




It's a thing because PR has an improved memory controller.

3466MHz + Stilt's CL15 profile should be around ~60ns going by these results... if the IMC is now capable of stable operation at >3600MHz then it should be able to break the 60ns barrier.


----------



## usoldier

Seriosly cant w8 for offical tests iam about to sell my 1700x iam trying to decide if i buy the 2700X or switch to 8700k , if i knew the 2700X would be able to have all cores at 4400 i would keep my Hero VI


----------



## lordzed83

hurricane28 said:


> lordzed83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there goes the hype train out of the window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check [email protected] vs [email protected]
> 
> all depends HOW HIGH will they clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet again you have NO idea what you are talking about...
> 
> XFR 2.0 only works on x470 boards and this is tested on x370 board.. 4.3 GHz is not even with XFR 2.0 so with x470 board it boosts even higher and probably can manually overclock even further...
> 
> We have to wait and see but i think 4.4 GHz is very doable.
> 
> Where did you get this from anyway?
Click to expand...


You know Xfr2 and precision noost DOES NOT WORK with overclicking right??

We got guy alat OCUK that got 2700 and 2700x he will run more benchmarks for us in hour or so when ges back from work. Ill pist batch number ect.

All core overclocking evt.

So ye You got no clue if anyone here. Guesd You dont know how Xfr work or how it does not work I should say. If he runs 8x4.3 thats it xfr wont boost anything above that...


Wush I kbew that when i preordered 1700x.... Paid extra for nothing 1700 ocs same.
So I will get 2700 next week for tests


----------



## looncraz

Just an FYI - the top turbo listed for Pinnacle Ridge *IS* with XFR 2.0. And, yes, the 300 series boards *DO* support XFR 2.0. ASRock even gives nearly unhindered access to tweaking it.

What the 300 series doesn't support is XFR Enhanced and Precision Boost OverDrive. Both of these just maintain higher clocks under higher load. A 300 series board may pull back to 3.9GHz on a 2700X while a 400 series board can maintain 4GHz. It's that simple. Neither board will push, by default, any core above the 4.3GHz (or 4.35GHz) top boost clock. 4.3/4.35GHz is all you get.


----------



## lordzed83

looncraz said:


> Just an FYI - the top turbo listed for Pinnacle Ridge *IS* with XFR 2.0. And, yes, the 300 series boards *DO* support XFR 2.0. ASRock even gives nearly unhindered access to tweaking it.
> 
> What the 300 series doesn't support is XFR Enhanced and Precision Boost OverDrive. Both of these just maintain higher clocks under higher load. A 300 series board may pull back to 3.9GHz on a 2700X while a 400 series board can maintain 4GHz. It's that simple. Neither board will push, by default, any core above the 4.3GHz (or 4.35GHz) top boost clock. 4.3/4.35GHz is all you get.


We even had XFR 2.0 on one of @1usmus bioses You remember ? Anyhow Its MASSIVE shame that those things dont work when You overclock cpu's well for overclockers 2700 for normal users not overclockers 2700x is right choice. Assuming that 2700x is not binned better we should know in month or so. After some test of massive batch not few review samples i guess.

Anyway here is link to original post with 2700
https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/threads/ryzen-2.18795677/page-82

He should be back from work in 30 minutes or so for more benchmarks. I'm off 2 wash my car and go for a drive. Will check whats up later on


----------



## Pilotasso

All leaked benchmarks have sub par components like A320 MOBOS or subpar memory, so they are gimped systems. We have no solid info yet about how far CPU and memory can really go when manually overclocked on a propper configuration, and even if they did, the low number of CPU's tested may not represent what most of the chips in the wild can achieve.


----------



## CrazyElement

Guys can some1 helps me please .. This issue with 100% CPU usage and pc laggin is ***. Everytime I start the pc after shutdown, it start all apps to drain so much CPU , like my Avast behaivor Shield is consuming 30% steam 15% and so on so that cpu is 100%, however if I sign out and then log back in ,aka refresh the apps everything is going to normal and the aps are consuming like 0.2% cpu and in general my cpu usage is 3% . So what in the earth is happening and why everytime on fresh start up my cpu is 100% loaded from apps that normaly consumes 0.2% ? Please give me some info ...


----------



## Brko

Uninstall AiSuite.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## zGunBLADEz

i dont think regarless of the board the ceiling would be almost the same overclocking speaking. Maybe you get lucky in one better than other like everything.

XFR2 just useful on stock ryzen so im not loosing no sleep for it i dont like it never use it..

Im just wondering why in the newer bioses it is boosting momentaneously above the multiplier with everything off including c states just pure static vcore and multi. It do this like quickly which can introduce stability issues specially while driving 40-41x multiplier and IS NOT the FSB that one is VERY VERY locked as it can be. HWINFO and CPU-z catch this behaviour.

Also somebody experienced if theres any issues with the fan plugs on the mobo + bios settings like fan curves blacking out the board / unstable? Monitoring on bios options enable?


I was having this weird blackouts a couple of weeks ago out of nowhere, im still testing tho, the last black out i saw was trying to use AI SUITE with the fan auto test thats when i uninstalled ai suite put every monitor option to off in bios and change the 240 fans Y cable to the Pump header and the 120mm fan i have for the vrms for benching straight to molex power the weird black outs stop after that. 

I tought it was the mobo at first then the ram 32gb kit 2x16gb 3600KIT gskill rgb 

im testing this little by little, im working my way up as i go.
So far 
Ai SUITE is back no black outs
Monitor are all enable no black outs
Put the fans back to cpu fan header no black outs

I have left running for a couple of nights rogbench 8hrs @ 16gb
gsat 8hr runs numerous times no blackouts
i even did couple of runs @ 41x no blackouts on rogbench

The only thing i haven't enable yet is the fan curve yet on the bios. Which would be my next step and the one that made me do all this changes to begin with.
Bcuz in all other blackouts i was stress testing so i wasnt sure if it was the mobo or the ram but AI SUITE black screen me on a fan tuning thats something i start looking into it.


----------



## Brko

This is refresh of the SAME architecture. 10% max is understandable. 4,5 GHz will be possible like 4,2 GHz on nowdays Ryzens.

I would be happy with 4.2 @ 1,3V and I think it is doable. Everything more like 4,3 or 4,4 with <1,4V will be goddamn lucky pick.

For that, I think to save money and go for R5 2600 and go octa-core when 7nm arrives next year... decisions, decisions 

Bonus side of all things is that my R5 1600 has segmentation fault, so AMD MAYBE gives me R5 2600... it is a longshot but I am positive.

And I hope moderators don't mind this offtopic in C6H board thread since we do not have any news on that front until next week's BIOS release


----------



## lordzed83

Ready for it guys ??










Zen+ will finally be faster than Haswell on ST !!!


----------



## Brko

4175 MHz with 1.416V? Seriously? 

About ST, what score is R7 1700 @ 4.0GHz?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MishelLngelo

Hope that's just the beginning because:


----------



## lordzed83

Brko said:


> 4175 MHz with 1.416V? Seriously?
> 
> About ST, what score is R7 1700 @ 4.0GHz?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## zGunBLADEz

hmmm i dont know yet you guys are hoping for better ipc and im hoping for better mhz headroom+voltage

and my 8700 at the same mhz as my 1800x with 3900 LL timmings included on it as well and still XD

I dont see no magic sauce in intel other than more mhz headroom and more refined chipset/mobo quality than IPC perse this is using bios pre meltdown/spectre no microcode on it.


----------



## lordzed83

zGunBLADEz said:


> hmmm i dont know yet you guys are hoping for better ipc and im hoping for better mhz headroom+voltage
> 
> and my 8700 at the same mhz as my 1800x with 3900 LL timmings included on it as well and still XD
> 
> I dont see no magic sauce in intel other than more mhz headroom and more refined chipset/mobo quality than IPC perse this is using bios pre meltdown/spectre no microcode on it.


Nice was looking for 8700k ipc comparison


----------



## zGunBLADEz

lordzed83 said:


> Nice was looking for 8700k ipc comparison


and under 40ns on the memory


----------



## 1nterceptor

Brko said:


> 4175 MHz with 1.416V? Seriously?
> 
> About ST, what score is R7 1700 @ 4.0GHz?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Y, too much voltage for 4175Mhz i must say...
About ST score, i assume it is the same as my 1600X @4GHz, which is 166.


----------



## looncraz

Brko said:


> Bonus side of all things is that my R5 1600 has segmentation fault, so AMD MAYBE gives me R5 2600... it is a longshot but I am positive.



You should wait four or five months, at least, to let the 1000 series stock to deplete before you RMA if you want to increase the chance of a free upgrade.




Brko said:


> 4175 MHz with 1.416V? Seriously?
> 
> About ST, what score is R7 1700 @ 4.0GHz?


Probably just set 1.425V in the BIOS and then set a frequency for testing. That's what I do - using less voltage is a finalization thing. Or, if it's set to auto, then the CPU is just asking for a very high voltage like Ryzen 1000 does.

We know the chip can do 4GHz a 1.3V - and I heard one person, at least, managed it with something around 1.25V.

-- My 1700X @ 4Ghz has never exceeded 160 in CB 15 ST.


----------



## kornty

I may not be able to get my processor frequency past 3.8, but I sure can crank the memory. Ran memtest over night with no errors.
https://i.imgur.com/SPlqCTk.png


----------



## lordzed83

Like too much voltage comments...

To ruyn my 3.95 i need 1.425 for 4 ghz i need 1.46 on my 1700x

So i take [email protected] like NOW. Interested how much can You get from them at 1.45 my nova extream can handle it can handle anything


----------



## looncraz

lordzed83 said:


> Like too much voltage comments...
> 
> To ruyn my 3.95 i need 1.425 for 4 ghz i need 1.46 on my 1700x
> 
> So i take [email protected] like NOW. Interested how much can You get from them at 1.45 my nova extream can handle it can handle anything


That's kind of the thing, though. Many of us can get 4GHz at 1.375V and some even can get 4.1GHz at 1.4V. I can do both. If 1.425V is REALLY needed for 4.175GHz, then there's not much of an improvement beyond more of the CPUs actually being able to run at those settings (and the improved latency and possibly slightly improved IPC in certain tasks).

Now, of course, if the top safe voltage jumped to 1.5V or something, then who cares? I would have no qualms running at the max safe voltage for a year if I could get 4.4GHz+ with rock solid stability and high memory clocks. It'd be worth an upgrade, even. 10% higher clocks, 20% lower latencies, better stock behavior for when I need to run stock... and that Wraith Prism cooler to either resale or repurpose. That'd be worth it, to me. But that also means 4.4GHz needs to be reasonably assured.


----------



## Naeem

looncraz said:


> That's kind of the thing, though. Many of us can get 4GHz at 1.375V and some even can get 4.1GHz at 1.4V. I can do both. If 1.425V is REALLY needed for 4.175GHz, then there's not much of an improvement beyond more of the CPUs actually being able to run at those settings (and the improved latency and possibly slightly improved IPC in certain tasks).
> 
> Now, of course, if the top safe voltage jumped to 1.5V or something, then who cares? I would have no qualms running at the max safe voltage for a year if I could get 4.4GHz+ with rock solid stability and high memory clocks. It'd be worth an upgrade, even. 10% higher clocks, 20% lower latencies, better stock behavior for when I need to run stock... and that Wraith Prism cooler to either resale or repurpose. That'd be worth it, to me. But that also means 4.4GHz needs to be reasonably assured.




i have 1800x that does 4.0ghz at 1.425v an even that is not stable once i convert H265 video in Handbreak i had to dial it back to 3.9ghz / 1.35v , i guess i havevery bad luck with CPUs this is my 2nd RYZRN my 1700X can do 3.8 ghz 1.33v and 3.9 ghz at 1.39v and can't do 4.0 no matter what


----------



## 3200MHz

Naeem said:


> i have 1800x that does 4.0ghz at 1.425v an even that is not stable once i convert H265 video in Handbreak i had to dial it back to 3.9ghz / 1.35v , i guess i havevery bad luck with CPUs this is my 2nd RYZRN my 1700X can do 3.8 ghz 1.33v and 3.9 ghz at 1.39v and can't do 4.0 no matter what


Yes, looks like a bad luck. My 1800X is rock-solid stable @ 4GHz at 1.34V with no issues whatsoever, even with x.265 encoding.


----------



## Amir007

3200MHz said:


> Yes, looks like a bad luck. My 1800X is rock-solid stable @ 4GHz at 1.34V with no issues whatsoever, even with x.265 encoding.


Same here. What make/model PSU do you own? And do you have both psu 8pin+4pin cpu headers plugged on the mobo? I do.


----------



## Neoony

Naeem said:


> i have 1800x that does 4.0ghz at 1.425v an even that is not stable once i convert H265 video in Handbreak i had to dial it back to 3.9ghz / 1.35v , i guess i havevery bad luck with CPUs this is my 2nd RYZRN my 1700X can do 3.8 ghz 1.33v and 3.9 ghz at 1.39v and can't do 4.0 no matter what


Same here with 1800X
4000MHz at 1.4250V
4025MHz at 1.4375V

(C6H BIOS 6001)

I could do 4050MHz at 1.4375V on some older BIOSes.
But it was pretty much always 4000MHz at 1.4250V needed

Its strange how some people claim to run 4000MHz at 1.375V and less...its a huge difference..


----------



## Anty

Well - my 1700 (1730 SUS) runs at 4GHz at 1.308V 
It can do 4.15 at 1.39 but I prefer round numbers and lower temps


----------



## lordzed83

We disscused it here most of those so called stable [email protected]1.4 are bullsit.

They are stable for gaming maybe for cb15 runs yes.

Try rendering something for 5-10 hours and see how taht goes.

Or blender for few hours.

Ye stable my ass. I had 2x1700 and 1x1700x im using and all 3 failed stability tests [email protected] so ye.......

There are good chips out there but most cant do stable 4... Not Stable in my Eyes at lest.


----------



## lordzed83

Neoony said:


> Same here with 1800X
> 4000MHz at 1.4250V
> 4025MHz at 1.4375V
> 
> (C6H BIOS 6001)
> 
> I could do 4050MHz at 1.4375V on some older BIOSes.
> But it was pretty much always 4000MHz at 1.4250V needed
> 
> Its strange how some people claim to run 4000MHz at 1.375V and less...its a huge difference..


cause all they do is gaming and benchmarking no rendering


----------



## usoldier

lordzed83 said:


> cause all they do is gaming and benchmarking no rendering



Exactly what happens here, i can game fine for days @4GHz 1.395v but if i go play and stream it crashes  I have to tune it down to 3.950ghz to be able to play and stream.


----------



## Johan45

lordzed83 said:


> cause all they do is gaming and benchmarking no rendering


Not to disagree with you my Lord since I agree with you when it comes to many of the claims I see here. I just want to show proof that some of these golden chips do exist. The proof is in the pic. 1600X, 3 hours p95 custom blend with 12000MB of memory being used.


----------



## Anty

What batches you have? Old broken (segfaulting) chips or new one (low VID, no segfaults)?


----------



## usoldier

Johan45 said:


> Not to disagree with you my Lord since I agree with you when it comes to many of the claims I see here. I just want to show proof that some of these golden chips do exist. The proof is in the pic. 1600X, 3 hours p95 custom blend with 12000MB of memory being used.


Seams good but thats not a 8 core 16 thread cpu.


----------



## Superbegita

Humm hi guys ! To what u rember very well...i have to say that for my ancient 1700 at 4ghz i needed for sure the 1.41V not less.

But for my 1800X...t's the HEEL ON EARTH for reach and being stable at 4.1ghz sure. 1.57500 exactly.

Sill i am impressed by the new VCore who is necessary for Zen+ it's very far from where i am..


----------



## usoldier

Anty said:


> What batches you have? Old broken (segfaulting) chips or new one (low VID, no segfaults)?


I still have a Segfault one cant be bothered to do the rma i cant w8 so long without main machine cant aford to buy one while waiting for the rma


----------



## Anty

Superbegita said:


> But for my 1800X...t's the HEEL ON EARTH for reach and being stable at 4.1ghz sure. 1.57500 exactly.


1.575 ???
Why do you even tried that voltage?


----------



## Anty

usoldier said:


> I still have a Segfault one cant be bothered to do the rma i cant w8 so long without main machine cant aford to buy one while waiting for the rma


My point is there are two "groups" of ryzens - old ones which tend to OC bad and require lots of juice and new ones which are waaaaay better. 
Especially those from RMA seem to be cherry picked.
My old 1700 (segfaulting) could do 4GHz at high voltages but even 3.8 required 1.375 which was a joke.
New one from RMA is just so much better.


----------



## Brko

Superbegita said:


> Humm hi guys ! To what u rember very well...i have to say that for my ancient 1700 at 4ghz i needed for sure the 1.41V not less.
> 
> But for my 1800X...t's the HEEL ON EARTH for reach and being stable at 4.1ghz sure. 1.57500 exactly.
> 
> Sill i am impressed by the new VCore who is necessary for Zen+ it's very far from where i am..


NetBurst moment 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Superbegita

Brko said:


> NetBurst moment
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Well..no problem at all with my motherboard but i do this only because it's a excellent one (Gigabyte AX370 Gaming K7 ) Otherwise all the temps are very good.

Humm you think we'll have some 1st review toward the 10/11 April no?


----------



## lordzed83

More cats out of bag








rest
https://videocardz.com/75797/first-previews-of-ryzen-7-2700x-are-here

and in spanish
https://elchapuzasinformatico.com/2018/04/amd-ryzen-7-2700x-review/

seems 4.3 will be standard oc good ones 4.4.


----------



## 3200MHz

Amir007 said:


> Same here. What make/model PSU do you own?


Corsair HX850




> And do you have both psu 8pin+4pin cpu headers plugged on the mobo? I do.


Yes, both.


----------



## 3200MHz

lordzed83 said:


> Try rendering something for 5-10 hours and see how taht goes.
> Or blender for few hours.


I did multi-hours x.265 encoding. If you have Blender or Lightwave project for load test - you can share it with me and I will test.


----------



## looncraz

lordzed83 said:


> We disscused it here most of those so called stable [email protected] are bullsit.
> 
> They are stable for gaming maybe for cb15 runs yes.
> 
> Try rendering something for 5-10 hours and see how taht goes.
> 
> Or blender for few hours.
> 
> Ye stable my ass. I had 2x1700 and 1x1700x im using and all 3 failed stability tests [email protected] so ye.......
> 
> There are good chips out there but most cant do stable 4... Not Stable in my Eyes at lest.


My system ran for just over three weeks at a heavy 100% usage with 4GHz @ 1.375V. GPU was also mostly pegged to 100% (but downclocked to 1GHz/1GHz for compute). I would pause the workload to play games when I was bored, then resume once done. I then moved on to mining, but I didn't do any CPU mining.

I routinely load my system heavily for hours on end (encoding videos while playing a game or compiling Haiku in a virtual machine).

I'm a programmer - stability is absolutely required. My 4.1GHz results, at the same voltage, were nearly stable. I had to push 1.4V to pass an hour of AIDA's stress test. I didn't try 1.3875 or 1.39 whatever, though. 4.15GHz wasn't stable at 1.425V and I didn't want to push any harder.

These results were impossible before the AGESA 1.0.7.0 BIOS. AGESA Pinnacle-PI 1.0.0.x required me to add a little extra voltage to the setting, but the actual voltage is the same (1.373V).

-- For completeness, I have a week 33 segfault RMA chip. These do seem to be cherry-picked by AMD, judging by most people getting better results with them than their old chips. Could also be that AMD is simply doing more binning and overall quality of the process improved.


----------



## Johan45

Anty said:


> What batches you have? Old broken (segfaulting) chips or new one (low VID, no segfaults)?


Don't know the date for sure but was purchased retail early April last year. High probability of it being in segfault territory. Not all CPUs had that though


----------



## Ryoz

Johan45 said:


> Don't know the date for sure but was purchased retail early April last year. High probability of it being in segfault territory. Not all CPUs had that though


yup, not all cpu had that. 

my ryzen also bought during april last year, it can compile just fine.

i also has a ryzen from newer batch, but i found earlier batch tends to clock better and is more stable.


----------



## Brko

lordzed83 said:


> More cats out of bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rest
> https://videocardz.com/75797/first-previews-of-ryzen-7-2700x-are-here
> 
> and in spanish
> https://elchapuzasinformatico.com/2018/04/amd-ryzen-7-2700x-review/
> 
> seems 4.3 will be standard oc good ones 4.4.


So, 2600 and 2700 (non-X) will go 4,1-4,2 @ 1,375~1,4V. This isn't even that 10%...


----------



## mtrai

Can we just conclude that these people leaking are just idiots on how to set up PC and further on Ryzen. My stable daily 24/7 1700x clocked at 4.05 and ram at 3200 CL 16 does better then any of these leaks. I just ran this Cinebench a few minutes ago to verify it once again. No that 1905 score was never stable.

CPU 1875
CPU single Core 169
MP Ratio 11.10

Seriously, these leaks really do not tell us anything, until these chips get out into ours and other hands for real world set ups.


----------



## lordzed83

looncraz said:


> lordzed83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We disscused it here most of those so called stable [email protected] are bullsit.
> 
> They are stable for gaming maybe for cb15 runs yes.
> 
> Try rendering something for 5-10 hours and see how taht goes.
> 
> Or blender for few hours.
> 
> Ye stable my ass. I had 2x1700 and 1x1700x im using and all 3 failed stability tests [email protected] so ye.......
> 
> There are good chips out there but most cant do stable 4... Not Stable in my Eyes at lest.
> 
> 
> 
> My system ran for just over three weeks at a heavy 100% usage with 4GHz @ 1.375V. GPU was also mostly pegged to 100% (but downclocked to 1GHz/1GHz for compute). I would pause the workload to play games when I was bored, then resume once done. I then moved on to mining, but I didn't do any CPU mining.
> 
> I routinely load my system heavily for hours on end (encoding videos while playing a game or compiling Haiku in a virtual machine).
> 
> I'm a programmer - stability is absolutely required. My 4.1GHz results, at the same voltage, were nearly stable. I had to push 1.4V to pass an hour of AIDA's stress test. I didn't try 1.3875 or 1.39 whatever, though. 4.15GHz wasn't stable at 1.425V and I didn't want to push any harder.
> 
> These results were impossible before the AGESA 1.0.7.0 BIOS. AGESA Pinnacle-PI 1.0.0.x required me to add a little extra voltage to the setting, but the actual voltage is the same (1.373V).
> 
> -- For completeness, I have a week 33 segfault RMA chip. These do seem to be cherry-picked by AMD, judging by most people getting better results with them than their old chips. Could also be that AMD is simply doing more binning and overall quality of the process improved.
Click to expand...


Ye all my chips ware from first batch think they gotten better later on. Thats why im thinking about 2700. Ill get one see ehats the game if its good uograde ill keeo it if not send it back simple 🙂


----------



## lordzed83

https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-5-2600-cpu-benchmarks-overclock-tests-leak/


----------



## Pilotasso

lordzed83 said:


> More cats out of bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rest
> https://videocardz.com/75797/first-previews-of-ryzen-7-2700x-are-here
> 
> and in spanish
> https://elchapuzasinformatico.com/2018/04/amd-ryzen-7-2700x-review/
> 
> seems 4.3 will be standard oc good ones 4.4.



yeah except they ran into issues and couldn't bench games without blue screens, pointing out BIOS maturity problems. Everything can change so yeah, wait for reviews.


----------



## lordzed83

Anty said:


> 1.575 ???
> Why do you even tried that voltage?


Tried 1.6 myself 

booted to windows with 1.7x 3 times also by accident due to bios bug lol


----------



## zGunBLADEz

again i dont know what you guys were expecting..

My 8700K at the same mhz as my ryzen SINGLE CORE CB run is only 5% faster than my 1800x both sporting ram tweaked

the 1800x is at 65ns 3400 LL ram and my 8700k is under 40ns 4000LL and still is only a mere 5% increase in IPC. which at this point is mute


----------



## Brko

You wanna say that "upgrade" from Ryzen to i7 8700K (and losing money in procedure) is pointless?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Neoony

mtrai said:


> Can we just conclude that these people leaking are just idiots on how to set up PC and further on Ryzen. My stable daily 24/7 1700x clocked at 4.05 and ram at 3200 CL 16 does better then any of these leaks. I just ran this Cinebench a few minutes ago to verify it once again. No that 1905 score was never stable.
> 
> CPU 1875
> CPU single Core 169
> MP Ratio 11.10
> 
> Seriously, these leaks really do not tell us anything, until these chips get out into ours and other hands for real world set ups.


1080X @4050MHz (3200MHz RAM CL 14)
Cinebench R15 Multi:
1830 at Multi
165 at Single

Was stable on early C6H BIOSes
(now its 4025MHz)



lordzed83 said:


> Tried 1.6 myself
> 
> booted to windows with 1.7x 3 times also by accident due to bios bug lol


I really wonder how long would it take to have any negative effects....at full load..

Someone please do a "proper" stress test


----------



## SaLSouL

Hey Guys,

Can you help me I cant seem to see anything to do with x470 in the title of the thread. Is this thread now purely for speculation of an unreleased chip-set? If so I will unsubscribe from it as I am following this for BIOS updates to X370 (the here and now)

regards


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Brko said:


> You wanna say that "upgrade" from Ryzen to i7 8700K (and losing money in procedure) is pointless?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I own both system i purposely clocked my 8700K to 41.15X to match my 1800x clocks and thats what i got.

SO the only thing intel have against amd is the mhz advantage the 173 1800x vs 8700K 182 CB ST cine bench score is just a 5% increase

One is a 65ns and the other one below 40ns on ram
so this is not rocket science at this point. the magically ipc intel have is just a mhz advantage


----------



## Brko

That's what l thought. Thanks for confirmation 

My hopes are not in 4.3 GHz. They are in better IMC, faster memory speed and overall better performance.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Anty

Neoony said:


> Someone please do a "proper" stress test


I also wonder why not a single YT-er did a true test of the limits...


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Now look at this beauty...


----------



## lordzed83

SaLSouL said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Can you help me I cant seem to see anything to do with x470 in the title of the thread. Is this thread now purely for speculation of an unreleased chip-set? If so I will unsubscribe from it as I am following this for BIOS updates to X370 (the here and now)
> 
> regards


Wont be much going on here soon I think as soon as x470 C7H hits this is Legacy :/  
Ill give You a link where all new bioses are and will be :
https://www.mediafire.com/folder/xcheoyf3gq1e4/Release

New bios next week @elmor said so


----------



## Moutsatsos

zGunBLADEz said:


> I own both system i purposely clocked my 8700K to 41.15X to match my 1800x clocks and thats what i got.
> 
> SO the only thing intel have against amd is the mhz advantage the 173 1800x vs 8700K 182 CB ST cine bench score is just a 5% increase
> 
> One is a 65ns and the other one below 40ns on ram
> so this is not rocket science at this point. the magically ipc intel have is just a mhz advantage


Intel has better latency but AMD has the infinity fabric which is a performance advantage scaling performance with higher mem clocks.
In other words due to the architecture RAM talks with the CPU AMD has done the smart move to get the best out of it.
That's why we straggle with RAM on AMD but that's also why we all try for better timings and straps.
It will be very interesting to see how this new better RAM compatibility will pay off,how high can we go and how this translates in benchmarks and performance.
I guess we ll know soon.


----------



## Naeem

Moutsatsos said:


> Intel has better latency but AMD has the infinity fabric which is a performance advantage scaling performance with higher mem clocks.
> In other words due to the architecture RAM talks with the CPU AMD has done the smart move to get the best out of it.
> That's why we straggle with RAM on AMD but that's also why we all try for better timings and straps.
> It will be very interesting to see how this new better RAM compatibility will pay off,how high can we go and how this translates in benchmarks and performance.
> I guess we ll know soon.



IPC term is wrongly used by alot of people over the internet IPC stands for instructions per cycle / instructions per clock and not instructions per core as once you compare both AMD and Intel for IPC you compare 1mhz of AMD vs 1mhz of Intel just like you did intel can do more mhz per core but has less core in desktop parts so in the end they have less combined IPC of all cores vs AMD


----------



## SaLSouL

lordzed83 said:


> Wont be much going on here soon I think as soon as x470 C7H hits this is Legacy :/
> Ill give You a link where all new bioses are and will be :
> https://www.mediafire.com/folder/xcheoyf3gq1e4/Release
> 
> New bios next week @elmor said so



Ive had that link since January and not a ****in thing has changed or been released in that time for my x370 VI Extreme. > I could not give a rats ass about x470 (get this platform stable first) 9 month old Board to legacy = Last Asus product for me.


How about x470 possie start there own thread and stop making this one even more cancerous


----------



## Neoony

lordzed83 said:


> Wont be much going on here soon I think as soon as x470 C7H hits this is Legacy :/
> Ill give You a link where all new bioses are and will be :
> https://www.mediafire.com/folder/xcheoyf3gq1e4/Release
> 
> New bios next week @*elmor* said so


Too bad that link doesnt even have 6001
Not sure if Elmor kinda forgot about it xD


----------



## Brko

You have it on Asus site.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Neoony

Brko said:


> You have it on Asus site.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Of course.

Thats not the point.

The link was for getting it much earlier than ASUS website.
Or "beta" versions...

Takes long time to show up on ASUS website, some regions even later.

6001 was also a "beta" for some time, but we never got it from elmor.


----------



## lordzed83

SaLSouL said:


> lordzed83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wont be much going on here soon I think as soon as x470 C7H hits this is Legacy 😕 /forum/images/smilies/tongue.gif
> Ill give You a link where all new bioses are and will be :
> https://www.mediafire.com/folder/xcheoyf3gq1e4/Release
> 
> New bios next week @elmor said so /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive had that link since January and not a ****in thing has changed or been released in that time for my x370 VI Extreme. > I could not give a rats ass about x470 (get this platform stable first) 9 month old Board to legacy = Last Asus product for me.
> 
> 
> How about x470 possie start there own thread and stop making this one even more cancerous
Click to expand...


True. 

Got this for us x370 users 

2700x on c6h
https://youtu.be/A6IBeVTwb3E


----------



## Syldon

lordzed83 said:


> True.
> 
> Got this for us x370 users
> 
> 2700x on c6h
> https://youtu.be/A6IBeVTwb3E


thanks


----------



## seansplayin

hi Guys, so after a year of messing around with stupid Hynix based Corsair LPX memory I took the plunge and got a Samsung based Gskill TridentZ 16GB kit of 4266 memory (F4-4266C19D-16GTZKW). I must say there is much more potential with this memory but that's obvious lol.
I can post,boot and run benchmarks at memory speed 3733 but it's not memtest stable and I'm not sure how to make it stable. I've tried many things but nothing seemed to make it stable, I've tried setting SOC and memory VRM's to 500k with extreme phasing and current at 120% and I've increased memvoltage (1.55v) CLDO (965mv), VDDP (1.1v), SOC (1.25v), 1.8V PLL Voltage (2.05v) ProcODT (53-80ohms), VTTDDR (can't recall right now), I've messed with memory timings a little and I kind of think thats where the problem exists. when I select the 4266 profile it only populated the primary timings (19,19,19,19,39,can't recall the bank cycle time tRC) but yeah everything else just stays on "auto"
Also I've tried 3466 with low timings but I can't get anything lower than 14,14,14,14,28,51,1T stable. highest performance so far seems to be with 14,13,13,13,26,39,1t but I'm struggling to get it stable. 
can anyone point me a resource or give me any tips please. 
current bios is 3008 which I'm not opposed to changing
1800x with custom loop and liquid metal on top of heat spreader running at 4100mhz


----------



## Kildar

I may just get a 2700 then RMA my 1700 and sell it.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Naeem said:


> IPC term is wrongly used by alot of people over the internet IPS stands for instructions per cycle / instructions per clock and not instructions per core as once you compare both AMD and Intel for IPS you comapare 1mhz of AMD vs 1mhz of Intel just like you did intel can do more mhz per core but has less core in desktop parts so in the end they have less combined IPC of all cores vs AMD



Exactly CineBench is used because its not bias towards either is pure RAW performance best test to take into consideration.. When you see my system with ram running 4000 mhz LL 40ns of latency vs 65ns latency on ryzen and you match that mhz to mhz and do a SINGLE THREAD test in cinebench and see a 5% difference between both you say wait a minute whats going on here. 

YOU can get into equation INTEL dont have "ANY MAGIC" sauce on the IPC theres none, PERIOD!!! 

I have been seeing this since sandy bridge cpus little increments there and there, better mobos/chipsets of course thats their gains no the IPC perse, reviewers dont do proper testing period end of story they are a base but you need to do your own and dont take their word for granted. 

Remember skylake vs hasswel ?> In gaming hasswel was out performing skylake all over the place non stop. Thats when DDR4 started they were bad kits all around they WERE SLOW they sucked lol.. I had a CL9 on a 2400MHz ADATA kit back then and that 4790k still around and very lively. Same as my 4670K i didnt bought no skylake no kaby for what? Magic IPC sauce and lies from intel? 

Then i bought a 1700 first then i follow with the 1800x thats when i notice INTEL core SCALING SUCKS their HT i knew it sucks since P4 days anyway lol. But you cant take away amd core linearity is on par and lineal intel you stress test and it becomes a turtle. You cant even use the affinity on windows without making that cpu struggle/stutter/freeze etc.

I can affinity all my stuff to ryzen SMTS and it will handle it like a pro no mercy.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

lordzed83 said:


> True.
> 
> Got this for us x370 users
> 
> 2700x on c6h
> https://youtu.be/A6IBeVTwb3E


look at the gpu usage XD


----------



## asdkj1740

Brko said:


> That's what l thought. Thanks for confirmation
> 
> My hopes are not in 4.3 GHz. They are in better IMC, faster memory speed and overall better performance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


4.3ghz is key for ryzen+ to compete with intel 8 series. it helps a lot in gaming and workstation.
4.3ghz is not standard i guess, 4.2g should be the average standard, 4.3g needs much more voltage to make it stable.
power and temp seem fine, becuase of serious bios limitation (set by amd?)
4.4g or above is just for booting into windows, at least for now.

imc is much better now, working great with xmp.


----------



## asdkj1740

mtrai said:


> Can we just conclude that these people leaking are just idiots on how to set up PC and further on Ryzen. My stable daily 24/7 1700x clocked at 4.05 and ram at 3200 CL 16 does better then any of these leaks. I just ran this Cinebench a few minutes ago to verify it once again. No that 1905 score was never stable.
> 
> CPU 1875
> CPU single Core 169
> MP Ratio 11.10
> 
> Seriously, these leaks really do not tell us anything, until these chips get out into ours and other hands for real world set ups.


yes, reviews/leaks in general represent the average performance of the new product only.
for example, there are lots of >5.0ghz 8700k video on youtube. not every 8700k nor every user can achieve such level though.


----------



## Brko

Something is not right here about that guy from Chile and his R5 2600. Here is my R5 1600 for comparision. 

My rig:
Asus X370 C6H
R5 1600 @ 3,91 GHz
B-Die RAM @ 3200 14-14-14-28-1T

His rig:
ASRock X370 Taichi
R5 2600 @ 4,00 GHz
B-Die RAM @ 3466 14-14-14-28-1T

That's why I think we need official BIOS release and wait official release. All this is just showing off


----------



## mtrai

Expect to see some more exciting things ...a store in Russia began selling the entire line of the Ryzen 2000 series recently. I am seeing some interesting results from people with a clue who are enthusiast overclockers. I am seeing real world tuning...but still they all are on x370 boards...but they are doing the right things with the memory.

Maybe I should re post a couple of their results since these are real overclockers....actually will post the link since is is the .RU version of Overclockers so y'all can see. Incidentally I just ran across it all today and there is a ton more information in a little bit I have read which let me tweak my Overclocks on my 1700X and my Ram. 

You will need to use google translate or whatnot since it is in Russian https://forums.overclockers.ru/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=590695

I have new and improved results. I do have to give thanks to our @1usmus for his work there (guess I should of said their 1usmus)...y'all are a lot more through and have a ton more information. Gonna take me weeks to sort through it all.

My new results:


----------



## seansplayin

so those numbers kind of suck for the new Ryzen and I hope it's not the limit but seeing the memory speed/memory timings I'm not very optimistic. 
for stable 24/7 i'm at 4100mhz core with 3466mt/s 14,14,14,28,51 memory I get 
my scores: his scores: Performance vs my 1800x
cinebench mc 1892 1970 104.1%
cinebench sc 173 180 104%
aida64 read 55.8GB/s 56.1GB/s 100.5%
aida write 55.2GB/s 55.8GB/ 101%
aida copy 51.1GB/s 52.4GB/s 102.5%
3dmark firestrike ultra physics 21750 22208 102.1%

and I've not even finished squeezing performance out of my memory yet


----------



## 1usmus

*2600Х @3666 cl14 :devil:
*









2700X will come to me next week


----------



## cluster edge

1usmus said:


> *2600Х @3666 cl14 :devil:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2700X will come to me next week


Image have restricted address


----------



## 1usmus

cluster edge said:


> Image have restricted address


what's the difference? I am the curator in the topics that you can see on the link


----------



## datspike

cluster edge said:


> Image have restricted address





Spoiler

















1usmus said:


> what's the difference? I am the curator in the topics that you can see on the link


Pictures from overclockers.ru do not show up for people which are not registered on that forum


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Hi all!

Long timer lurker here, loving all the excellent work you guys do! 

I'm having some weird issues with my ram I have G-skill trident Z 3200 CL14. Currently I can have up to 3400Mhz with tight timings with the latest 6001 bios. However if I want to go above stock timings and speed I have to have gear down mode enabled! 

My questions are:

Is gear down mode better than 2T?
Is there any other tweaks that can help me turn off GDM?

I'm using 1.1soc 1.4v on ram and 3.9ghz on my 1700X @ 1.35v

Thanks!


----------



## Reous

@1usmus is it also stable or just running for Aida Bench? Are you able to boot higher?


----------



## 1usmus

Reous said:


> @1usmus is it also stable or just running for Aida Bench? Are you able to boot higher?


3733 maximum

the user has a processor only the second day, he did not have time to check everything + the BIOS is extremely raw...

how will the news I will tell you


----------



## mtrai

datspike said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures from overclockers.ru do not show up for people which are not registered on that forum


So register lol like i did. No biggie. Google Translate works pretty well once you get used to it...very readable. I must say that the that that .RU forums has some very thorough and solid information and lots of it ....much more then we have here And yes 1Usmus is the moderator of several Ryzen threads there. The sheer amount of information is a bit overwhelming. I wished I had found it sooner.


----------



## BoMbY

It seems like they don't want to be found, since you can't see anything unless you have registered.


----------



## Targonis

SaLSouL said:


> Ive had that link since January and not a ****in thing has changed or been released in that time for my x370 VI Extreme. > I could not give a rats ass about x470 (get this platform stable first) 9 month old Board to legacy = Last Asus product for me.
> 
> 
> How about x470 possie start there own thread and stop making this one even more cancerous


Having seen the way things work for a long time, I doubt we will see the C6H go into "legacy" mode for a long time. New product that is about to be released MUST be given the priority, so the C7H needs to be stable in time for release. Due to the general lack of changes between the X370 and X470, I expect we will be seeing more BIOS updates in another month for the C6H. Asus does not abandon boards all that quickly, and as I said, it is reasonable that the new generation will get the attention, critical stuff fixed first. Until you see Elmor say that work on X370 is dead, I wouldn't be so quick to assume that it is dead and in "legacy" status. They don't have enough staff is the big issue.


----------



## cluster edge

I meand that its a not good example how to post images anywhere. If its not have additional copyright requirements. And overrs.ru not a problem - excessive amounf of useless adverts banners is a problem )


----------



## Syldon

Does anyone have any info for safe voltages yet for the Zen+ CPUs? I can see on the Russian overclockers site that some are hitting 4.3, but they are using up to 1.48v and one posted 1.2v soc. 1.42v was considered absolute safe tops for 1800x with soc at 1.15v max. So Zen+ is on a smaller die, but they are using higher draws? This doesn't make any sense to me.
@1usmus Also the temps that are being posted on overclockers.ru are they with an offset through sensemi or not?


----------



## lordzed83

Syldon said:


> Does anyone have any info for safe voltages yet for the Zen+ CPUs? I can see on the Russian overclockers site that some are hitting 4.3, but they are using up to 1.48v and one posted 1.2v soc. 1.42v was considered absolute safe tops for 1800x with soc at 1.15v max. So Zen+ is on a smaller die, but they are using higher draws? This doesn't make any sense to me.
> 
> @1usmus Also the temps that are being posted on overclockers.ru are they with an offset through sensemi or not?



Guess You missed part where 14nm was POWER SAVING MOBILE PROCESS and 12nm is proper desktop one thats why it clocks higher at cost of more power.


----------



## BoMbY

I think this guy is overdoing it at least:


----------



## Syldon

lordzed83 said:


> Guess You missed part where 14nm was POWER SAVING MOBILE PROCESS and 12nm is proper desktop one thats why it clocks higher at cost of more power.


I been using a 1800x since about 2 months after launch. No I have never heard that processs mentioned about the original Ryzens. Did a search on this thread, Google, the ROG forums and reddit. Nothing showing up. Do you have a reference point where I can read up?


----------



## NFHSMatrix

BoMbY said:


> I think this guy is overdoing it at least:


If this person fills this processor with so much electricity, and in the meantime there is no system breakdown or any errors. I think what this processor is offering is moving the boundaries of engineering.


----------



## Brko

lordzed83 said:


> Guess You missed part where 14nm was POWER SAVING MOBILE PROCESS and 12nm is proper desktop one thats why it clocks higher at cost of more power.


I couldn't care less about my rig's consumption and is it 30W more or less. But I am interested, which is maximum safe voltage for 12nm Ryzens?
1.4V is somewhat same number for 10 years, from first Wolfdsle 45nm processors as "do not go over, it will degrade over the time and it will be in need for even more voltage".
What is 24/7 safe for this pretty evolved processor since Wolfdale? Again 1.4V or less? Do we have any official specs about that, even for 14nm Ryzens"?
Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## zGunBLADEz

NFHSMatrix said:


> If this person fills this processor with so much electricity, and in the meantime there is no system breakdown or any errors. I think what this processor is offering is moving the boundaries of engineering.


lol i have to look twice at that voltage


----------



## MishelLngelo

NFHSMatrix said:


> If this person fills this processor with so much electricity, and in the meantime there is no system breakdown or any errors. I think what this processor is offering is moving the boundaries of engineering.


CPU-Z doesn't get it right all the time


----------



## 1usmus

*Zen + features (tested on CH6 6001mod) *

1) the difference in latency only 3-5ns at a frequency above 3200 (-10ns is only on 3200...strange + does not affect performance in games, just a beautiful number)
2) temperature and processor and VRM increased on a few degrees (not fundamentally)
3) more extreme timings are possible
4) handsome fan with RGB lol
5) the difference between Tctl and Tdie is always 10 degrees (sensemi not working)
6) in BIOS menu is nothing new
7) the boundary of 4.15 Ghz for all cores is present (the system is loaded and at a higher frequency but there is no stability and this is already 1.4 volts)

at the moment the processor is a complete disappointment, either you overclock the memory but do not touch the processor, or you overclock the processor, but use memory for 3200

*the only hope is at AGESA 1.0.0.2+ *

*the only good news is that the bios mod with the unlocked XFR 2.0 enhanced + precision boost is fully functional. But no one interferes with the Asus spoil it...*




lordzed83 said:


> Guess You missed part where 14nm was POWER SAVING MOBILE PROCESS and 12nm is proper desktop one thats why it clocks higher at cost of more power.


this is the 4th generation of 14nm, the limitations are identical...in general, you're right, higher frequency, more TDP


----------



## lordzed83

Syldon said:


> I been using a 1800x since about 2 months after launch. No I have never heard that processs mentioned about the original Ryzens. Did a search on this thread, Google, the ROG forums and reddit. Nothing showing up. Do you have a reference point where I can read up?


30 seconds google
https://wccftech.com/amd-14nm-cpu-apu-gpu-zen-arctic-islands-globalfoundries/

Thats what 14 nm amd was using and why 12nm can clock higher


----------



## lordzed83

Brko said:


> I couldn't care less about my rig's consumption and is it 30W more or less. But I am interested, which is maximum safe voltage for 12nm Ryzens?
> 1.4V is somewhat same number for 10 years, from first Wolfdsle 45nm processors as "do not go over, it will degrade over the time and it will be in need for even more voltage".
> What is 24/7 safe for this pretty evolved processor since Wolfdale? Again 1.4V or less? Do we have any official specs about that, even for 14nm Ryzens"?
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


for ryzen i consider 1.425 as dauly voltage no problem. My Pc been runing that with constant load 100% 24/7 since it came out while mining cpu + gpu when not using it for rendering or gaming. Its mining even when I'm on internet. Nothing. So i guess Zen+ I will run on same 1.425


----------



## Brightmist

1usmus said:


> *Zen + features (tested on CH6 6001mod) *
> 
> 1) the difference in latency only 3-5ns at a frequency above 3200 (-10ns is only on 3200...strange + does not affect performance in games, just a beautiful number)
> 2) temperature and processor and VRM increased on a few degrees (not fundamentally)
> 3) more extreme timings are possible
> 4) handsome fan with RGB lol
> 5) the difference between Tctl and Tdie is always 10 degrees (sensemi not working)
> 6) in BIOS menu is nothing new
> 7) the boundary of 4.15 Ghz for all cores is present (the system is loaded and at a higher frequency but there is no stability and this is already 1.4 volts)
> 
> at the moment the processor is a complete disappointment, either you overclock the memory but do not touch the processor, or you overclock the processor, but use memory for 3200
> 
> *the only hope is at AGESA 1.0.0.2+ *
> 
> *the only good news is that the bios mod with the unlocked XFR 2.0 enhanced + precision boost is fully functional. But no one interferes with the Asus spoil it...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the 4th generation of 14nm, the limitations are identical...in general, you're right, higher frequency, more TDP


How's the difference is 3-5 ns over 3200 frequency, on previous screenshot you posted, dude had 57 ns latency with 3600C14 timings?


----------



## elmor

Test BIOS 0001 with AGESA 1.0.0.2a for C6H, official beta will follow if no major issues are found (including C6HWIFI/C6E).

http://www.mediafire.com/file/x22uon2l0p6vk2s/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0001.zip

SHA256 4d22d089971b385a5356751d0bb5600b07c631b38420325dcd5b8b50ed8b5742

- Sleep/resume timer issues when overclocking fixed
- OS frequency reporting when overclocking back to normal
- SIO sensor/fan fix not yet implemented
- HPET disable option in BIOS not yet implemented


----------



## Anty

Nice 

Elmor - is there a chance to expose SB spread spectrum enable/disable option?


----------



## bbowseroctacore

looking forward to a cvie bios update...only had one this year


----------



## lordzed83

elmor said:


> Test BIOS 0001 with AGESA 1.0.0.2a for C6H, official beta will follow if no major issues are found (including C6HWIFI/C6E).
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/x22uon2l0p6vk2s/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0001.zip
> 
> SHA256 4d22d089971b385a5356751d0bb5600b07c631b38420325dcd5b8b50ed8b5742
> 
> - Sleep/resume timer issues when overclocking fixed
> - OS frequency reporting when overclocking back to normal
> - SIO sensor/fan fix not yet implemented
> - HPET disable option in BIOS not yet implemented


Hows 2000 series looking on this bios ?? Assume better than on 3601?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

elmor said:


> Test BIOS 0001 with AGESA 1.0.0.2a for C6H, official beta will follow if no major issues are found (including C6HWIFI/C6E).
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/x22uon2l0p6vk2s/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0001.zip
> 
> SHA256 4d22d089971b385a5356751d0bb5600b07c631b38420325dcd5b8b50ed8b5742
> 
> - Sleep/resume timer issues when overclocking fixed
> - OS frequency reporting when overclocking back to normal
> - SIO sensor/fan fix not yet implemented
> - HPET disable option in BIOS not yet implemented


Any idea on how long for the SIO sensor/fan fix? I'm getting beyond sick of the sensor issues now..


----------



## Dbsjej56464

So far so good with the new beta BIOS for me.

Lost a few ns on my ram latency and for the first time ever I can run at Stilt's 3200 fast profile without gear down mode!

Also happy to see the OS and CB15 reporting the correct speeds now. Just need those sensors sorting and we are looking good!

Just need to tinker more now


----------



## lordzed83

Just sensors cy in few more months 😂


----------



## marco9999

elmor said:


> Test BIOS 0001 with AGESA 1.0.0.2a for C6H, official beta will follow if no major issues are found (including C6HWIFI/C6E).
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/x22uon2l0p6vk2s/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0001.zip
> 
> SHA256 4d22d089971b385a5356751d0bb5600b07c631b38420325dcd5b8b50ed8b5742
> 
> - Sleep/resume timer issues when overclocking fixed
> - OS frequency reporting when overclocking back to normal
> - SIO sensor/fan fix not yet implemented
> - HPET disable option in BIOS not yet implemented


Thank you! Can confirm the sleep bug is fixed. Much appreciated


----------



## mito1172

Anybody try new bios?


----------



## lordzed83

Ye chap posted above You....


----------



## SirMacke

I guess this has been up before, but is there a way to save all settings to a file, and flash newer version, and read the settings back?
I have never been able to do that.


----------



## lordzed83

SirMacke said:


> I guess this has been up before, but is there a way to save all settings to a file, and flash newer version, and read the settings back?
> I have never been able to do that.


Nope no option new bios new settings every time


----------



## Manshonyagger

lordzed83 said:


> Just sensors cy in few more months …


I do not believe anymore that it will ever be fixed.


----------



## 1usmus

*Coming soon * (it's not all changes)


----------



## lordzed83

1usmus said:


> *Coming soon /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif* (it's not all changes)


Im waiting for Yours version 2 flash 🙂

I see new options i got no clue about haha


----------



## lordzed83

1usmus said:


> *Coming soon /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif* (it's not all changes)


Looking forward ro it as I'm in hospital atm 😕
Bad lucknin 2018 continues.... Cut myself shaving ffs. In spoiler cause graphic kinda *** look...


Spoiler


----------



## Anty

Quick question (not related to latest BIOS )
Are there any known problems related to NVME discs on C6H? I intend to buy plextor PX-256M8PeGN or PX-512M8PeGN.
All works smooth? Boots fine etc. ?


----------



## baggie54

Hi elmor,

Thank you for the new test BIOS. I just want to mention that i can't set my fans lower than 60% duty cycle in DC mode anymore. With any other BIOS it works fine. It gets to around 30% minimum with Corsair SP120Quiet fans. Perhaps you are already working on it, if so, then ignore my reply. Thanks again.


----------



## Brko

lordzed83 said:


> Looking forward ro it as I'm in hospital atm ?
> Bad lucknin 2018 continues.... Cut myself shaving ffs. In spoiler cause graphic kinda *** look...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 143577


Shaved with what? Rusty saw? 
Get well soon, mate.


Anty said:


> Quick question (not related to latest BIOS )
> Are there any known problems related to NVME discs on C6H? I intend to buy plextor PX-256M8PeGN or PX-512M8PeGN.
> All works smooth? Boots fine etc. ?


Been driving OS on 960EVO NVMe since day 1 on Ryzen plaftorm (a year) and not a single problem. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 1usmus

0001 Not bad 

[email protected] vs 2700x default


----------



## zGunBLADEz

whats the before? 

Idk if is me but im debating if to get the ryzen revision now all this screens and leaks little by little are changing my mind

this is like at least 6 months ago on a $99 mother board


----------



## 1usmus

lordzed83 said:


> Looking forward ro it as I'm in hospital atm 😕
> Bad lucknin 2018 continues.... Cut myself shaving ffs. In spoiler cause graphic kinda *** look...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 143577


I wish you to recover soon, dude


----------



## lordzed83

1usmus said:


> 0001 Not bad /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> [email protected] vs 2700x default


Memory looks good lower latencies even tho higher timings


----------



## Ramad

elmor said:


> Test BIOS 0001 with AGESA 1.0.0.2a for C6H, official beta will follow if no major issues are found (including C6HWIFI/C6E).
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/x22uon2l0p6vk2s/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0001.zip
> 
> SHA256 4d22d089971b385a5356751d0bb5600b07c631b38420325dcd5b8b50ed8b5742
> 
> - Sleep/resume timer issues when overclocking fixed
> - OS frequency reporting when overclocking back to normal
> - SIO sensor/fan fix not yet implemented
> - HPET disable option in BIOS not yet implemented


CPU Power Management seems broken to me. 
New options under CBS are welcome, such as changing CPU throttling temperature, but no info. on "Mode0".


----------



## Anty

@1usmus

RTT values 34/80/240 are hand picked or auto?


----------



## LicSqualo

*NO BOOT *

With this last bios update (0001) I'm very unlucky.
0d error on MB leds and only American Megatrends as write on my screen. No way to go further. I'm come back to 6001 now.
 so unlucky with these last bios updates (6001 has a sleep and speed issue).

Perhaps (as 1usmus save me in the past for a similar situation) someone can have a solution for my case or I've to wait the official release and hope to resolve this issue?

Note: for what I remember seems to be related to my slot memory, I've to swap my dimms to have this bios running.

Any help is appreciated, of course. 

And perhaps, after confirmation for how to solve, also Elmor should be informed (if not related only to my case).

I'm available  to try solutions or to wait with patience a correction.

Thank you! 
Lic


----------



## lordzed83

@Anty
We dont do auto here


----------



## coreykill99

baggie54 said:


> Hi elmor,
> 
> Thank you for the new test BIOS. I just want to mention that i can't set my fans lower than 60% duty cycle in DC mode anymore. With any other BIOS it works fine. It gets to around 30% minimum with Corsair SP120Quiet fans. Perhaps you are already working on it, if so, then ignore my reply. Thanks again.


Was there a specific way you we're setting your dc fans so low? I have never been able to run my dc fans below 60% since I got this board around July last year. I've been on all the different BIOS


----------



## Plissken

What's the advantage of setting tRDWR from AUTO to 6? I'm using The Stilt's 3333 Fast profile and on AUTO it's 8 on RTC.


----------



## mtrai

Eagerly awaiting @1usmus modded bios 0001


----------



## LicSqualo

*SOLVED!*

Solved my issue, swapped my ram sticks (A2 <-> B2) and now I'm running on 0001 @4050MHz (1.39V via Pstate) with ram setted all auto to 3600 Mhz.
Crazy timings...  but started.

Well, SIV report correctly my speed without tricks, same for CB15. The sleep function will be tested tomorrow morning 

Great work Asus ROG team.

Thank you Elmor!


----------



## LicSqualo

Also the sleep issue is solved!
THANK YOU!!!

Now is time to set!


----------



## Amir007

LicSqualo said:


> Also the sleep issue is solved!
> THANK YOU!!!
> 
> Now is time to set!


I don't believe it until I try it later  
(but feel optimistic this time)


----------



## Anty

coreykill99 said:


> Was there a specific way you we're setting your dc fans so low? I have never been able to run my dc fans below 60% since I got this board around July last year. I've been on all the different BIOS


There is an option in BIOS to discover the lowest fan speed (I forgot the name). It works just fine.


----------



## Syldon

lordzed83 said:


> 30 seconds google
> https://wccftech.com/amd-14nm-cpu-apu-gpu-zen-arctic-islands-globalfoundries/
> 
> Thats what 14 nm amd was using and why 12nm can clock higher




The article states that zen is based on the LPP process. It does not state there is a difference between zen(14nm) and zen+(12nm). 

It also states:



> The new CPU core is designed for and will be manufactured on an advanced FinFET process. Which would allow the CPU core to scale from low power mobile applications to high performance desktop and enterprise markets.


This just means that the CPU can be scaled. Zen is not a scaled down device. It is a full blown desktop, not a low power mobile application.

We all know that zen is a low power consumption CPU. My question was what the difference was between Zen and Zen+ regarding the need for the 0.15v. The lower die should result in a lower power draw for the same speed. And I did not see much difference in the speeds.

The differ in the TDP is 10w, 95w for Zen and 105w for Zen+, that's roughly 10%. And this will be why the need for extra power. It actually adds up to roughly 10%. So now I know what ever I got for vcore voltage, I can expect to be adding 10% for Zen+ as a safe voltage.


----------



## scullytj

LicSqualo said:


> With this last bios update (0001) I'm very unlucky.
> 0d error on MB leds and only American Megatrends as write on my screen. No way to go further. I'm come back to 6001 now.


Had same problem. Disconnected all USB except KB and mouse, problem went away.


----------



## lordzed83

@syoldon wont be googling for u to find read You want been ages since I knwe what 14nm is and what 12 is. GF piosted themselves whats the difference sometime last year.

Simple 14 was NEVER develoed as desktop process but mobile one thats why ppwer drawn was so low. The 12 nm is desktop stuff  who cares about extra 10 or 20 wat draw on desktop ?? We want MHZ and POWER !!!


----------



## lordzed83

mtrai said:


> Eagerly awaiting @1usmus modded bios 0001


Same No point of flashing then RE flashing and doing all the 40 minute playing arund to get freaking fan going right is there ??


----------



## Brko

lordzed83 said:


> who cares about extra 10 or 20 wat draw on desktop ?? We want MHZ and POWER !!!


Hear hear 


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Krisztias

My CPU Fan is crazy with this new bios.


----------



## BoMbY

So far 0001 seems almost the same as 3502 for me. I noticed a new Microcode Version 08001137 (but still no Spectre protection reported by Windows).


----------



## mito1172

40 code error continues. sleep problem


----------



## Krisztias

Krisztias said:


> My CPU Fan is crazy with this new bios.


The Fan is spinning up (100%) and down even in BIOS. PWM/Standard Profile (AIO WC with 240mm Rad.)
I managed to stop this annoying up/down spinning with the profile: silent setting (spinning, but not to 100%, it's not annoying anymore)

Somebody any idea?


----------



## lcapellaro

With the new bios 0001, my memory gets automatic higher timmings than with the bios 6001 and the previous ones. My memory is running at 3200mhz. While previous bios gets 16-16-16-39, the new bios gets 16-23-23-53 (i dont remember exactly, but it was something about it).


----------



## lordzed83

Krisztias said:


> The Fan is spinning up (100%) and down even in BIOS. PWM/Standard Profile (AIO WC with 240mm Rad.)
> I managed to stop this annoying up/down spinning with the profile: silent setting (spinning, but not to 100%, it's not annoying anymore)
> 
> Somebody any idea?


welcome to my every bios flash. Takes 40 minutes to get it good of running qfan over and over again.... till it saves values.

have You missed that this bioss HAVE NOT FIXED FAN ISSUE ??

- SIO sensor/fan fix not yet implemented
- HPET disable option in BIOS not yet implemented


----------



## ElmerFuddIII

*0001 - Hot Mess For Me, Back to 6001*

System: 1700X with 4x8 3200 Corsair Vengeance ram

Settings: DCOP Standard, Bclk @ 101*, DRAM V @ 1.36, DRAM V [email protected] 1.37, Ram set to 2880, fast boot off, ProcT 53 ohms 

Immediately sent CPU volts to 1.436 V. Okay, lets just try bios defaults. Same. Only way to get CPU volts down is manual setting, regardless of ram settings (actually tries to rum ram at 1860 something in default - always been 2100 something before). 

* With 3501 a Bclk 0f 100 would give CPU voltage of about ~1.2 v, any setting other than 100 would give CPU voltage of 1.417. Bios 3502 and 6001 had just the the opposite behavior, Bclk of 100 would give 1.417, but setting Bclk to 101 would tame CPU voltage back to ~1.2 v. 0001 doesn't care about Bclk, it's 1.436 period.

I want to keep my 1700X for another year or so. Pass on 0001.


----------



## procitysam

Any timeline for getting the new beta BIOS on C6HWifi? Would love to get my board updated to that and get sleep mode back.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

BoMbY said:


> So far 0001 seems almost the same as 3502 for me. I noticed a new Microcode Version 08001137 (but still no Spectre protection reported by Windows).


Inspectre reports Spectre protection on this BIOS. I'm using w10 1803 (17133.1, Spring Creators Update)











It didn't report Spectre protection on 3501/3502/6001/AGESA 1.0.0.0a

Is this a fluke?


----------



## Anty

Possible...
Does it mean there is some measurable performance drop impact?


----------



## mito1172

The new biosun 6001 bios is no different. there are still 40 code errors


----------



## hughjazz44

elmor said:


> Test BIOS 0001 with AGESA 1.0.0.2a for C6H, official beta will follow if no major issues are found (including C6HWIFI/C6E).
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/x22uon2l0p6vk2s/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0001.zip
> 
> SHA256 4d22d089971b385a5356751d0bb5600b07c631b38420325dcd5b8b50ed8b5742
> 
> - Sleep/resume timer issues when overclocking fixed
> - OS frequency reporting when overclocking back to normal
> - SIO sensor/fan fix not yet implemented
> - HPET disable option in BIOS not yet implemented


This latest BIOS breaks the Q-Fan tuner. I have DC controlled fans and they no longer tune lower than the default 60%.


----------



## Moutsatsos

With latest bios i m experiencing something really strange.
When pc is under heavy stress screen goes black and back periodically for one sec,as if it looses signal.
This was not happening under 1701 which i used up to yesterday so it must be related to the new bios.
Does anyone else experience something similar?
Apart from that fan calibration is broken but at some point i was encoding and playing a game at the same time,RAM hit 49°C and it did not crash so that's a first.


----------



## Emmily

0001 
Q-Fan won't Calibrate.
Code 40 won't fix.


----------



## elmor

bbowseroctacore said:


> looking forward to a cvie bios update...only had one this year



Main development is done on C6H and ported over, resulting in fewer C6HWIFI/C6E BIOS releases.




AliasOfMyself said:


> Any idea on how long for the SIO sensor/fan fix? I'm getting beyond sick of the sensor issues now..





Manshonyagger said:


> I do not believe anymore that it will ever be fixed.



Non-public test BIOSes with this solution exists on Zenith, very close to ready for release.




1usmus said:


> *Coming soon * (it's not all changes)



Shhhh :h34r-smi




baggie54 said:


> Hi elmor,
> 
> Thank you for the new test BIOS. I just want to mention that i can't set my fans lower than 60% duty cycle in DC mode anymore. With any other BIOS it works fine. It gets to around 30% minimum with Corsair SP120Quiet fans. Perhaps you are already working on it, if so, then ignore my reply. Thanks again.





hughjazz44 said:


> This latest BIOS breaks the Q-Fan tuner. I have DC controlled fans and they no longer tune lower than the default 60%.



My first thought is that DC mode should never have worked below 60%/7.2V? But previously you could set 30%/3.6V? Can I have details and a way to replicate the fan tuning issues?




Ramad said:


> CPU Power Management seems broken to me.
> New options under CBS are welcome, such as changing CPU throttling temperature, but no info. on "Mode0".



Details please, anything I can test and verify?





Krisztias said:


> My CPU Fan is crazy with this new bios.





Krisztias said:


> The Fan is spinning up (100%) and down even in BIOS. PWM/Standard Profile (AIO WC with 240mm Rad.)
> I managed to stop this annoying up/down spinning with the profile: silent setting (spinning, but not to 100%, it's not annoying anymore)
> 
> Somebody any idea?



The fan curve is adjusted to match AMD spec with their Tctl offset, the default profile might be more aggressive than previously. There should be no difference if you manually specify your fan curve.





lcapellaro said:


> With the new bios 0001, my memory gets automatic higher timmings than with the bios 6001 and the previous ones. My memory is running at 3200mhz. While previous bios gets 16-16-16-39, the new bios gets 16-23-23-53 (i dont remember exactly, but it was something about it).



IIRC this is a patch for some rare sticks with SPD values causing them not to boot. Use DCOP/profiles or specify your timings manually for best performance.




ElmerFuddIII said:


> System: 1700X with 4x8 3200 Corsair Vengeance ram
> 
> Settings: DCOP Standard, Bclk @ 101*, DRAM V @ 1.36, DRAM V [email protected] 1.37, Ram set to 2880, fast boot off, ProcT 53 ohms
> 
> Immediately sent CPU volts to 1.436 V. Okay, lets just try bios defaults. Same. Only way to get CPU volts down is manual setting, regardless of ram settings (actually tries to rum ram at 1860 something in default - always been 2100 something before).
> 
> * With 3501 a Bclk 0f 100 would give CPU voltage of about ~1.2 v, any setting other than 100 would give CPU voltage of 1.417. Bios 3502 and 6001 had just the the opposite behavior, Bclk of 100 would give 1.417, but setting Bclk to 101 would tame CPU voltage back to ~1.2 v. 0001 doesn't care about Bclk, it's 1.436 period.
> 
> I want to keep my 1700X for another year or so. Pass on 0001.



This kind of voltage is AMD default with CPB/XFR enabled, it's only applied during single threaded loads = low currents. It's not dangerous and according to AMD spec. If you still don't like it, disable CPB in BIOS.




Emmily said:


> 0001
> Q-Fan won't Calibrate.
> Code 40 won't fix.





mito1172 said:


> The new biosun 6001 bios is no different. there are still 40 code errors



Can I get a summary and a scenario I can test to replicate the issues you have? Q-code 40 is not an error, just a status code after resuming from S4 sleep. If you're getting this after normal shut down from the OS, you can try to disable Fast Startup https://www.windowscentral.com/how-disable-windows-10-fast-startup .


----------



## NARCBAIT

I seem to have lost some memory headroom with my samsung e-die kit ... the kit is rated for 4000, but I've never managed to stabilise it past 3533 mhz ... with bios 0001 I'm unable to get through training with anything above 3400 mhz .... auto timings are significantly worse at my end ... but, 'game' performance seems to not be overly affected .... for reference, the kit is corsair vengeance CMK8GX4M2B4000C19


----------



## elmor

Regarding SB HPET disable and SB Spread Spectrum disable, can you help me make a case for getting those options? I find it difficult to justify adding them at the moment. I have tested using this option to disable HPET, but it's still enabled and accessible in the OS.


----------



## RobrPatty

17133.1 ProWorkstation and 0001


----------



## datspike

elmor said:


> My first thought is that DC mode should never have worked below 60%/7.2V? But previously you could set 30%/3.6V? Can I have details and a way to replicate the fan tuning issues?


It also does not save the lower pwm value for pwm fans. Last bios was setting my fans to 15% lowest pwm before stop, now Q-Fan Calibration does a weird quick spin up-spin down of a single fan 10+ times instead of slow cycles through each connected fan and when it finishes never finds out that my fans don't stop till 15% pwm.
It also shows 3 EXT fans wit 150%+ pwm lower value (?) which are not even on the board


----------



## 1usmus

@elmor

thanks for the new bios 

about the good:
now the 2600x is stable at 4.2ghz 1.39v + the memory takes 3600 with extreme timings

but now about the bad:
Temperature sensors display 135 degrees (thermocouple 80 degrees)
sometimes the reboot does not work, the error code is 0d

question:
appeared BCLK2 and eCLK ... can now SOC be overclocked separately from memory? 

do you expect the next version on the 19th?


----------



## Krisztias

lordzed83 said:


> welcome to my every bios flash. Takes 40 minutes to get it good of running qfan over and over again.... till it saves values.
> 
> have You missed that this bioss HAVE NOT FIXED FAN ISSUE ??
> 
> - SIO sensor/fan fix not yet implemented
> - HPET disable option in BIOS not yet implemented


I dont't miss that, but on older bioses I don't had that issue. It's new for me, that my CPU fan is ****ing around.
And: with every new bios version goes my memory latency higher and my cpu score in 3DMark lower...


----------



## BoMbY

elmor said:


> Regarding SB HPET disable and SB Spread Spectrum disable, can you help me make a case for getting those options? I find it difficult to justify adding them at the moment. I have tested using this option to disable HPET, but it's still enabled and accessible in the OS.


My system feels weird with HPET disabled using the modded BIOS from 1usmus, that much I can tell you. But that could be something else. And it seems like in some scenarios it produces higher benchmark results, but that may simply be because the timers are not that accurate anymore.


----------



## BoMbY

Dr. Vodka said:


> Inspectre reports Spectre protection on this BIOS. I'm using w10 1803 (17133.1, Spring Creators Update)
> 
> It didn't report Spectre protection on 3501/3502/6001/AGESA 1.0.0.0a
> 
> Is this a fluke?


Microsoft seems to work on some different protection implementation for newer versions, which could be something like Retpoline. Maybe it's that? At least on 1709 (16299.248) it shows no change.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Has anybody's CPU degraded yet running over 1.35v?

Its been over a year and I'm unsure if going over 1.35v is safe. I can get 4ghz at around 1.38v but I would like my CPU to last until Ryzen 3000 series 

I can run 3.9ghz at 1.35v and 3.8 at around 1.28v so I seem to have a decent chip! Just a shame anything above 3200mhz on the ram is never rock solid stable!


----------



## MishelLngelo

Sideways2k said:


> Has anybody's CPU degraded yet running over 1.35v?
> 
> Its been over a year and I'm unsure if going over 1.35v is safe. I can get 4ghz at around 1.38v but I would like my CPU to last until Ryzen 3000 series
> 
> I can run 3.9ghz at 1.35v and 3.8 at around 1.28v so I seem to have a decent chip! Just a shame anything above 3200mhz on the ram is never rock solid stable!


I don't think so. AMDs (conservative) recommendation is up to 1.425v.


----------



## Neoony

1.45v+ is the generally known "not safe for 24/7"
But I have some doubts about even 1.45v, being a problem.
Temp should still also matter. 

I ran 1.425 - 1.4375V for almost a year now..but also using pstates which puts it down to 0.9V when not used..


----------



## lordzed83

Sideways2k said:


> Has anybody's CPU degraded yet running over 1.35v?
> 
> Its been over a year and I'm unsure if going over 1.35v is safe. I can get 4ghz at around 1.38v but I would like my CPU to last until Ryzen 3000 series
> 
> I can run 3.9ghz at 1.35v and 3.8 at around 1.28v so I seem to have a decent chip! Just a shame anything above 3200mhz on the ram is never rock solid stable!


Im running mine 1.425 from day one and nothing even tho Its cpu/gpu mining when im not gaming or producing videos. Preety much my Ryzen been working 100% load 24/7 for over a year now 

So for normal use of 8 hours a day thats a 3 years in so far of constant load


----------



## mongoled

Can anyone confirm if you are have reduced memory throughput when using agesa version 1.0.0.1a compared with the last summit ridge agesa ?

On my MSI X370 Titanium I lost over 3500 MB/s on AIDA64 read/copy throughput compared to the last summit ridge bios.

Memory latency still around the 67.2 ns mark ........

Thanks


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Awesome guys thanks!

My temps are pretty good. Around 63c when running AIDA64 stress test. That's on a h110i on the quiet profile if anyone is curious!

That's pretty impressive @lordzed83  made me feel much better. Think it may be time for me to join the 4Ghz club.


----------



## mito1172

elmor said:


> Can I get a summary and a scenario I can test to replicate the issues you have? Q-code 40 is not an error, just a status code after resuming from S4 sleep. If you're getting this after normal shut down from the OS, you can try to disable Fast Startup https://www.windowscentral.com/how-disable-windows-10-fast-startup .


Thank you. I turned off quick start. no problem now


----------



## Johan45

Sideways2k said:


> Awesome guys thanks!
> 
> My temps are pretty good. Around 63c when running AIDA64 stress test. That's on a h110i on the quiet profile if anyone is curious!
> 
> That's pretty impressive @lordzed83  made me feel much better. Think it may be time for me to join the 4Ghz club.


AIDA64 isn't good enough for thorough stability testing.


----------



## LicSqualo

Johan45 said:


> AIDA64 isn't good enough for thorough stability testing.


TheStilt have spent some good words on AIDA64 for test stability on Ryzen Cpus. Probably here, if I remember correctly. But the time had to be longer than other tests (8/10 hours minimum).


----------



## boostedabarth

Deleted


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Johan45 said:


> AIDA64 isn't good enough for thorough stability testing.


What do you recommend, prime95?

I only really game, but learning how to have better stability is always good!


----------



## Johan45

Sideways2k said:


> What do you recommend, prime95?
> 
> I only really game, but learning how to have better stability is always good!


That's my goto for full stability/heat testing. P95 newest version 29.3 set to custom with 75% ram usage so 16 GB set to 12000MB or higher. Run for two hours minimum. Then start Unigine heaven running in the background on a loop. At least one more hour. Everyone has their recommendations and may think I go overboard but it works for me. No crashes on my OS/ or blue screens in nearly a year now.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Johan45 said:


> That's my goto for full stability/heat testing. P95 newest version 29.3 set to custom with 75% ram usage so 16 GB set to 12000MB or higher. Run for two hours minimum. Then start Unigine heaven running in the background on a loop. At least one more hour. Everyone has their recommendations and may think I go overboard but it works for me. No crashes on my OS/ or blue screens in nearly a year now.


Awesome! I shall leave it testing!

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Ramad

elmor said:


> Details please, anything I can test and verify?


The CPU frequency is fixed at C0 or P0 and does not downclock as it should when the system is idle.

*Alpha 0001:* 



Spoiler















*Beta 6001:*



Spoiler















The profile used is attached below, beware that fan monitoring should be disabled in the profile, but I don't know if Alpha 0001 saves monitoring settings as usual with previous BIOS versions.
All CAD and RTT settings ...etc. are saved under AMD CBS not under DRAM settings and CLDO is at 1100mV. That is in case you want to load the profile and test.


----------



## GraveNoX

Sideways2k said:


> Has anybody's CPU degraded yet running over 1.35v?
> 
> Its been over a year and I'm unsure if going over 1.35v is safe. I can get 4ghz at around 1.38v but I would like my CPU to last until Ryzen 3000 series
> 
> I can run 3.9ghz at 1.35v and 3.8 at around 1.28v so I seem to have a decent chip! Just a shame anything above 3200mhz on the ram is never rock solid stable!


I run 1700x at 1.4315 LLC3 for 10 months with a cheap cooler, no problems, actually the problem is almost always the memory and the memory controller. This is 80% responsible for instability. 10% goes to temperature, one day it may be stable at 60C and the next day if goes to 65C, it may not be as stable, it depends on many factors even if only 5C difference. Last 10% goes to vcore.
For example, I wanted to get at least 3200mhz no matter the vcore. I could try 4.0Ghz but I don't want only 2400mhz.


----------



## 1usmus

*0001 new features (part 2)*

In principle, I can publish a mod, BUT, restarting the computer through windows does not work


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Ramad said:


> The CPU frequency is fixed at C0 or P0 and does not downclock as it should when the system is idle.


My system downclocks and goes down to P3/P4 when idle on 0001. I use the Ryzen Balanced plan with minimum CPU speed set to 0% instead of 90%.

There's something weird going on with yours.


----------



## 1usmus

0001 ryzen balanced


----------



## wisepds

I heve read about 0001 bios... i better than 6001? For 24/7 use? For now my Pc works well.... Do you recomend this bios?


----------



## 1usmus

wisepds said:


> I heve read about 0001 bios... i better than 6001? For 24/7 use? For now my Pc works well.... Do you recomend this bios?


too little time has passed, but stable + less latency L3
I advise you to wait for the final version


----------



## residentour

- None of my ex 3101 and 6001 settings on 0001 gave me a stable state. Lots of BSODs. 
- power led on the case is turned off(I don't know which setting, but it was always lit proper before 0001 and fixed after returning to 6001)
- All power plans trigger random cores to work on max freq even the pc is in idle. 

0001 is the worst uefi sofar and been using the board from day 1 with identical hardware.


----------



## Ramad

Dr. Vodka said:


> My system downclocks and goes down to P3/P4 when idle on 0001. I use the Ryzen Balanced plan with minimum CPU speed set to 0% instead of 90%.
> 
> There's something weird going on with yours.


The only change is the BIOS. The settings I used for 0001 are identical to those on 6001 with custom P-stats on Windows 8.1.
Anyway, it's an alpha BIOS so I'm not expecting much of it, nor any BIOS in the future will make a big difference on this motherboard.


----------



## RX7-2nr

I recently put together a C6H and 1800x system. I've been running into issues finding an accurate voltage monitoring program. HW monitor's voltages look way off, HWinfo64 shows tons of different voltages so I'm not sure which is which. Another user in another thread posted a screenshot of his HWmonitor and it's layout is completely different than mine. I was on the 1701 bios, updated to 3502 and it's doing the same thing.

Top pic is my hwmonitor, bottom pic is the other guys. Same MB, bios, cpu, and program version. I found a thread where another user on the rog forums was reporting the same issue I've got but it didn't really have any info about a solution.


----------



## mtrai

@1usmus Restarting in windows works for me. I am on the Windows RS4 build 17133.1...might be a window version thing? I just installed your modded bios.


----------



## Clukos

1usmus said:


> too little time has passed, but stable + less latency L3
> I advise you to wait for the final version


Can you run a quick Aida64 cache/memory benchmark with the 2600 using low latency timings (3466CL14+) so we can see how much it has improved in that aspect?


----------



## BoMbY

Yeah, can confirm: With 0001 the CPU isn't using lower P-States when idle.

Edit: Also XFR on the 1800X doesn't seem to work right. Almost always Core0 only is switching to frequencies higher than 3.7 GHz.


----------



## Ryoz

Ramad said:


> The only change is the BIOS. The settings I used for 0001 are identical to those on 6001 with custom P-stats on Windows 8.1.
> Anyway, it's an alpha BIOS so I'm not expecting much of it, nor any BIOS in the future will make a big difference on this motherboard.


how you set vcore? using voltage offset or pstate vid?


----------



## Ramad

BoMbY said:


> Yeah, can confirm: With 0001 the CPU isn't using lower P-States when idle.
> 
> Edit: Also XFR on the 1800X doesn't seem to work right. Almost always Core0 only is switching to frequencies higher than 3.7 GHz.


Thank you for testing. 



Ryoz said:


> how you set vcore? using voltage offset or pstate vid?


That depends on the BIOS version. BIOS 0020, 3008 and older BIOS (if I remember correctly) requires VID in P0 to be at or lower than the original CPU VID to function correctly, higher voltage in VID0 will result the CPU to be locked at 3.0GHz (this is the case with my R5 1600) and P-stats will not function as thy should. This is not the case with later BIOS versions which does not have this restriction. 

I use a base VID0 in P0 of 1.2V (original is 1.2xyz Volts, it's easier to use a round number) and use offset voltage to get higher CPU voltages on 0020 and older BIOS, and use 1.3V (or any voltage I desire) on VID0 in P0 on later BIOS and still use offset voltage of + or - 0.00625V to prevent the motherboard from pushing the CPU voltage higher than what I like it to be, no AUTO voltage.


----------



## boostedabarth

BoMbY said:


> Yeah, can confirm: With 0001 the CPU isn't using lower P-States when idle.
> 
> Edit: Also XFR on the 1800X doesn't seem to work right. Almost always Core0 only is switching to frequencies higher than 3.7 GHz.


I stopped using P-States a couple months ago as the power savings was negligible. It only makes sense if you computer is left on 24/7. If your use case is you use the computer for a couple hours a day and the rest of the time it's in sleep, hibernating or fully off, there is really no power savings at all. You can see this with HWinfo64 open, launch Chrome, browse the web, etc. Yes it downclocks, but it does so, so rapidly that there is basically no power savings at all. No matter what you do on the PC, it will trigger all cores to hit full clock speeds most of the time negating the power savings.

I compared this by monitoring my electricity usage over the span of 4 months. I'm billed every two months for electricity. I did not change my habits with PC usage. My scenario is this:

PC off during hours of 12:30am to 6:00pm during the week.
PC on during hours of 6:00pm to 12:30am during the week.
Weekends vary but usually on between 10:00am to 1:00am.

During those times the PC is in a combination of playing triple A games, web browsing, watching Twitch/YouTube, etc.


Between my two electricity bills of two months with downclocking vs locked at 4GHz (1700x at 1.375v) the difference was 1 dollar. Yes, one dollar. I did not do anything different, no extra appliances running, extra TVs, nothing. Same routine. Heat and Hot Water are included in my rent, so no, my heating costs did not change and yes the power rate stayed the same and I used the same amount of electricity.

The third bill of no downclocking matched the previous two bills. 


If you look at HWInfo64, or HWMonitor, you can see the CPU watts being used. You will see, that even when you are not using P-State overclocking/downclocking, that even when the CPU is at 4GHz, the wattage usage is very low, UNLESS, there is a load on the CPU. Keeping the CPU at 4GHz in my example, with no load, uses very very little power. 

At least this is my experience. I've ditched the P-State overclocking for good at this point since it offered no benefit to me, either in normal day to day to use or on my electricity bill.


----------



## wisepds

1usmus said:


> too little time has passed, but stable + less latency L3
> I advise you to wait for the final version


Ooook thank 1Usmus.. i'll wait the final release...i hope it will soon...


----------



## Krisztias

boostedabarth said:


> I stopped using P-States a couple months ago as the power savings was negligible. It only makes sense if you computer is left on 24/7. If your use case is you use the computer for a couple hours a day and the rest of the time it's in sleep, hibernating or fully off, there is really no power savings at all. You can see this with HWinfo64 open, launch Chrome, browse the web, etc. Yes it downclocks, but it does so, so rapidly that there is basically no power savings at all. No matter what you do on the PC, it will trigger all cores to hit full clock speeds most of the time negating the power savings.
> 
> I compared this by monitoring my electricity usage over the span of 4 months. I'm billed every two months for electricity. I did not change my habits with PC usage. My scenario is this:
> 
> PC off during hours of 12:30am to 6:00pm during the week.
> PC on during hours of 6:00pm to 12:30am during the week.
> Weekends vary but usually on between 10:00am to 1:00am.
> 
> During those times the PC is in a combination of playing triple A games, web browsing, watching Twitch/YouTube, etc.
> 
> 
> Between my two electricity bills of two months with downclocking vs locked at 4GHz (1700x at 1.375v) the difference was 1 dollar. Yes, one dollar. I did not do anything different, no extra appliances running, extra TVs, nothing. Same routine. Heat and Hot Water are included in my rent, so no, my heating costs did not change and yes the power rate stayed the same and I used the same amount of electricity.
> 
> The third bill of no downclocking matched the previous two bills.
> 
> 
> If you look at HWInfo64, or HWMonitor, you can see the CPU watts being used. You will see, that even when you are not using P-State overclocking/downclocking, that even when the CPU is at 4GHz, the wattage usage is very low, UNLESS, there is a load on the CPU. Keeping the CPU at 4GHz in my example, with no load, uses very very little power.
> 
> At least this is my experience. I've ditched the P-State overclocking for good at this point since it offered no benefit to me, either in normal day to day to use or on my electricity bill.


Personally I don't care about electricity bill nor power saving, but I like that P-State OC downvolts my overclocked CPU -> extended lifetime. We don't know yet how affect 1.4V+ the lifetime of Ryzen. I sleep better with P-State OC


----------



## 1usmus

mtrai said:


> @1usmus Restarting in windows works for me. I am on the Windows RS4 build 17133.1...might be a window version thing? I just installed your modded bios.


hmm very strange, i have 0d or 4f 
the reset button on the case also works?


----------



## mtrai

1usmus said:


> hmm very strange, i have 0d or 4f
> the reset button on the case also works?


I did get a couple of odd 0d restart stops in shutting down...the thing I noticed it would happed when I was running things at stock. Once I dial in all my overclock settings it goes away. I kept my c6h setting files I tuned yesterday on a USB and was reloading them from the non mod 0001 bios. So there might be something there.


----------



## 1usmus

it's time to tell you another secret :devil: alternative RTT+procODT for *Dual Rank*

the impossible is possible, reminds me of the situation "DQS does not work" 

RTT: RZQ5 *OFF* *DISABLE *
procODT: *53.3* (43ohm works fine on 3200)
CAD_BUS: 30 30 30 30


----------



## mtrai

Incidentally just wanted to do a little show and tell on with AIDA latency and bios 0001. I ran aida latency in both safe mode and regular boot into windows. All settings identical.

This first one is in safe mode and the second one is with a regular windows boot.


----------



## 1usmus

mtrai said:


> I did get a couple of odd 0d restart stops in shutting down...the thing I noticed it would happed when I was running things at stock. Once I dial in all my overclock settings it goes away. I kept my c6h setting files I tuned yesterday on a USB and was reloading them from the non mod 0001 bios. So there might be something there.


bios profiles are not compatible (mod vs non mod)
if you use the profile from the non-modded BIOS on the mod version, you turn HPET + spread spectrum back on


----------



## BoMbY

There is a Windows 10 1709 patch incoming, which should enable a Spectre mitigation in combination with a Microcode update, which is the version 08001137 for Ryzen in the BIOS 0001 I presume:

https://www.amd.com/en/corporate/security-updates#paragraph-290416


----------



## hughjazz44

elmor said:


> My first thought is that DC mode should never have worked below 60%/7.2V? But previously you could set 30%/3.6V? Can I have details and a way to replicate the fan tuning issues?


Every previous BIOS I would just use Q-Fan Tuner, and they would tune to a minimum of around 30%. On this BIOS, when I use Q-Fan Tuner, all the fans stop spinning, the progress bar fills up like normal, but nothing happens. And when tuning is complete, the fans don't even start spinning again. When I exit the BIOS, the fans spin back up, but at 60%.


----------



## The Sandman

Just got today's windows security updates (for 1709) and can also verify Spectre is covered in 0001. 
Task Manager seems to display freq correctly
No issues with sleep bug 
Previous 1600% stable HCI Memory OC (Flare-X) at 3466MHz 14-13-13-26-44-1T (not happening on 6001) had to revert back to 3502. Still need to stress 0001 to confirm but have already encoded like butter.
No noticeable difference in Latency between UEFI 3502 and 0001.
Pstate-0 VID OC down clocks normally using High Performance power plan with minimum set to 20%


----------



## Amir007

The Sandman said:


> Just got today's windows security updates and can also verify Spectre is covered in 0001.
> Task Manager seems to display freq correctly
> No issues with sleep bug
> Previous 1600% stable HCI Memory OC (Flare-X) at 3466MHz 14-13-13-26-44-1T (not happening on 6001) had to revert back to 3502. Still need to stress 0001 to confirm but have already encoded like butter.
> No noticeable difference in Latency between UEFI 3502 and 0001.
> Pstate-0 VID OC down clocks normally using High Performance power plan with minimum set to 20%


But what about the Vcore while Pstate-0? Does that also undervolt when idle? Currently i can do both using 6001. If 0001 only underclocks freq. then I'd be very disappointed, despite sleep fix issue. I'm still hesitant updating to this beta until the official is out.


----------



## The Sandman

Amir007 said:


> But what about the Vcore while Pstate-0? Does that also undervolt when idle? Currently i can do both using 6001. If 0001 only underclocks freq. then I'd be very disappointed, despite sleep fix issue. I'm still hesitant updating to this beta until the official is out.


 I don't blame you for not feeling the urge to update if 6001 works for you. It did not perform well for me as I mentioned. That was the biggest reason I did update. 
I got bored and felt a sudden rush of beta bios bravery come over me  

Yes my system down clocks both voltage and freq as shown in last snip above (check average Vcore in HWinfo).
I'll be doing the usual testing this week but at first glance 0001 has a much better feel to it than 6001 did for me.


----------



## asdkj1740

1usmus said:


> *2600Х @3666 cl14 :devil:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2700X will come to me next week


this aida test means nothing on stability, 3733 is even possibly passed on this test but in gaming/workstation it will crash like ****.


----------



## The Stilt

LicSqualo said:


> TheStilt have spent some good words on AIDA64 for test stability on Ryzen Cpus.


I haven't.
I don't think I've ever even tried it's stress test.

Prime95 is IMO "the benchmark" for stability.
28.10 version for Ryzen, Custom FFT Size of 128 & 128, in-place.


----------



## elmor

mongoled said:


> Can anyone confirm if you are have reduced memory throughput when using agesa version 1.0.0.1a compared with the last summit ridge agesa ?
> 
> On my MSI X370 Titanium I lost over 3500 MB/s on AIDA64 read/copy throughput compared to the last summit ridge bios.
> 
> Memory latency still around the 67.2 ns mark ........
> 
> Thanks



Yes, there's an existing issue when overclocking on both TR4 and AM4 with memory bandwidth. We've patched it in our BIOS so not an issue on C6H/ZE, I can't speak for other vendors.




1usmus said:


> it's time to tell you another secret :devil: alternative RTT+procODT for *Dual Rank*
> 
> the impossible is possible, reminds me of the situation "DQS does not work"
> 
> RTT: RZQ5 *OFF* *DISABLE *
> procODT: *53.3* (43ohm works fine on 3200)
> CAD_BUS: 30 30 30 30



We tune those parameters as broadly as possible, it will still be possible to fine-tune them and get better results with your specific CPU, board and memory.


----------



## Ramad

Amir007 said:


> But what about the Vcore while Pstate-0? Does that also undervolt when idle? Currently i can do both using 6001. If 0001 only underclocks freq. then I'd be very disappointed, despite sleep fix issue. I'm still hesitant updating to this beta until the official is out.


The CPU voltage should op if the setting IBS (under AMD CBS > Zen settings) is disabled in the BIOS. *I*nstruction *B*ased *S*ampling is a future that allows the CPU to log operations that allows developers to improve programs that can use the full potential of the CPU capability. This is the original idea and I don't know if that has developed to "self learning" capability on ZEN.


This is the original paper: http://developer.amd.com/wordpress/media/2012/10/AMD_IBS_paper_EN.pdf


Other information can be found here: https://github.com/jlgreathouse/AMD_IBS_Toolkit

You can turn off this future or the CPU will continue logging and storing these logs which can't be used unless you are a developer who want to use these informations.

On other note, I remember reading some posts speculating about "Memory Clear" option in the BIOS. Memory Clear is security future that, if enabled, would ask the memory controller to flush the RAM when the user its the start button. That is to prevent data extraction that could have been stored on the RAM from an earlier operation or work on sensitive projects. It means that the RAM is "zeroed" every time the PC boots when this future is enabled.

ZEN is packed with security futures such as RAM data encryption, data scrambling and scrubber control but nobody talks about it, not even AMD themselves, and they could easily mention how secure ZEN is compared to the competition. This is easy marketing, but in the end of the day AMD would still be AMD.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

1usmus said:


> too little time has passed, but stable + less latency L3
> I advise you to wait for the final version


THX, it's also my advise.
Yup, i will wait for Stable Beta.
Still on 1403


----------



## FlanK3r

Ty Roger


----------



## Naeem

elmor said:


> Test BIOS 0001 with AGESA 1.0.0.2a for C6H, official beta will follow if no major issues are found (including C6HWIFI/C6E).
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/x22uon2l0p6vk2s/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0001.zip
> 
> SHA256 4d22d089971b385a5356751d0bb5600b07c631b38420325dcd5b8b50ed8b5742
> 
> - Sleep/resume timer issues when overclocking fixed
> - OS frequency reporting when overclocking back to normal
> - SIO sensor/fan fix not yet implemented
> - HPET disable option in BIOS not yet implemented




APM Setting does not work in this bios as well it's broken for me from every single bios that came after 1701 wich is now about 7-8 months old can you please tell you team that i am tired of using 1701 my RAM is not stable with it all the time and cold boot issues and i need my computer to start back on after power loss

i heard people say that it works for them i am not sure maybe my motherboard has different hardware ? it works with 1701 bios if i flash that any time


----------



## mongoled

elmor said:


> Yes, there's an existing issue when overclocking on both TR4 and AM4 with memory bandwidth. We've patched it in our BIOS so not an issue on C6H/ZE, I can't speak for other vendors.


Thanks you Elmor for providing an answer to my question.

Hopefully MSI will patch their BIOS's soon to fix this issue!


----------



## NotAgain

This probably doesn't matter for most people here, but I noticed that 0001 is defaulting to significantly relaxed memory timings now.
Clearing the CMOS boots with 1866MT/s rather than 2666MT/s, and even when I select 2666MT/s it's now using CL19 timings rather than CL16. I need to see if I have a note of the previous timings now.

On the plus side, it's defaulting to the 1.20V this kit is rated for, rather than 1.35V.
This is the memory kit: http://www.crucial.com/usa/en/ct4k8g4wfd8266


----------



## neur0cide

asdkj1740 said:


> this aida test means nothing on stability, 3733 is even possibly passed on this test but in gaming/workstation it will crash like ****.


You don't say.
The AIDA screenshot was just a proof of concept to show what to expect of the new CPUs/IMC (see latency). An explanation was given five posts below.



1usmus said:


> Reous said:
> 
> 
> 
> @1usmus is it also stable or just running for Aida Bench? Are you able to boot higher?
> 
> 
> 
> 3733 maximum
> 
> the user has a processor only the second day, he did not have time to check everything + the BIOS is extremely raw...
> 
> how will the news I will tell you
Click to expand...


----------



## looncraz

lordzed83 said:


> welcome to my every bios flash. Takes 40 minutes to get it good of running qfan over and over again.... till it saves values.
> 
> have You missed that this bioss HAVE NOT FIXED FAN ISSUE ??
> 
> - SIO sensor/fan fix not yet implemented
> - HPET disable option in BIOS not yet implemented


This really annoys me about ASUS. They create this clunky, unnecessary, slow, fan management system that could easily be replaced by just giving us full control.

Let me set 0% if I want. Yeah, the fans are off... but that's what I want! I have no need for a single fan in my case to move until the coolant temperature exceeds 38C... yet I have to keep most of them spinning because ASUS doesn't give us full control.


----------



## looncraz

Sideways2k said:


> Has anybody's CPU degraded yet running over 1.35v?
> 
> Its been over a year and I'm unsure if going over 1.35v is safe. I can get 4ghz at around 1.38v but I would like my CPU to last until Ryzen 3000 series
> 
> I can run 3.9ghz at 1.35v and 3.8 at around 1.28v so I seem to have a decent chip! Just a shame anything above 3200mhz on the ram is never rock solid stable!


I know one crazy guy who has been running at 1.5V for 4.2GHz almost since day one.



Amir007 said:


> But what about the Vcore while Pstate-0? Does that also undervolt when idle? Currently i can do both using 6001. If 0001 only underclocks freq. then I'd be very disappointed, despite sleep fix issue. I'm still hesitant updating to this beta until the official is out.



The big secret Ryzen holds is that it has idle clock and voltages REGARDLESS of P-states. P-states just let you set the tip-in frequency and voltage as well as the top frequency and voltage. Without them, the 400Mhz (IIRC) C-state short idle would jump directly to full boost and voltage every time it was anything - at all - to do (other than HLT or noop). The C-state voltage, I believe, is based on the full voltage, but it is gated - so the core never sees it.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Most if not all manufacturers put a safety on CPU_FAN header so if it stops or doesn't start, all shuts down or don't let you run.


----------



## ciukacz

elmor said:


> My first thought is that DC mode should never have worked below 60%/7.2V? But previously you could set 30%/3.6V? Can I have details and a way to replicate the fan tuning issues?


i'm using 4-pin PWM fans. after CMOS clear, before calibrating the fans in BIOS i switch fan to DC mode and then calibrate. after calibration minimum duty cycle is 60% in both PWM and DC modes.
subsequent calibrations in PWM mode do not lower the min duty cycle. i have to clear CMOS again and do the initiatial calibration in PWM mode.



elmor said:


> Can I get a summary and a scenario I can test to replicate the issues you have? Q-code 40 is not an error, just a status code after resuming from S4 sleep. If you're getting this after normal shut down from the OS, you can try to disable Fast Startup


i have another issue with sleep mode with this (and only this) BIOS. after S3 sleep wakeup does not work correctly, my computer restarts with a bugcheck:

The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x0000003b (0x00000000c0000096, 0xfffff803b980f74a, 0xffff9d046a0450a0, 0x0000000000000000). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: aa79b31e-56d1-4357-825b-53f7050792fb.

my non-default configuration options are (mainly for WOL from shutdown to work):

hibernation off in windows
fast startup off in bios and windows
WOL enabled in NIC settings both in windows and bios
power on by PCIE in bios enabled
network stack enabled in bios

so computer uses plain S3 sleep only, no hibernation, hybrid sleep or any of that.

also:
CSM disabled in bios
HPET off in windows (perf counter freq reported is 3.60MHz, which is different then prev BIOSes which was 2.94MHz AFAIR)

edit: going back to 6001 resolved the issue, so it really looks like a bios/agesa bug


----------



## looncraz

MishelLngelo said:


> Most if not all manufacturers put a safety on CPU_FAN header so if it stops or doesn't start, all shuts down or don't let you run.


Yeah, that one's reasonable - and I'd just hook my pump to it (since it doesn't stop no matter the PWM signal, anyway).

But I have seven fans I'd like to see stopped until such a time as they're needed.

At 60%, my Noctua industrial fans are screamers.


----------



## MishelLngelo

looncraz said:


> Yeah, that one's reasonable - and I'd just hook my pump to it (since it doesn't stop no matter the PWM signal, anyway).
> 
> But I have seven fans I'd like to see stopped until such a time as they're needed.
> 
> At 60%, my Noctua industrial fans are screamers.


If that cooler doesn't have own speed controls than your pump is most probably in wrong place, should go to AiO_Pump header. Don't know exactly which one it is but most pumps need to run at full speed. Rad fan(s) connected to CPU_FAN would let you have them controlled by CPU temps. 
Case fans are another story and if you have many, it would be much better to get them own controller. Fast (and loud) fans also have high startup voltage threshold so are more difficult to control.


----------



## looncraz

MishelLngelo said:


> If that cooler doesn't have own speed controls than your pump is most probably in wrong place, should go to AiO_Pump header. Don't know exactly which one it is but most pumps need to run at full speed. Rad fan(s) connected to CPU_FAN would let you have them controlled by CPU temps.
> Case fans are another story and if you have many, it would be much better to get them own controller. Fast (and loud) fans also have high startup voltage threshold so are more difficult to control.


I have a MCP35x which uses a PWM header and can slow down to about 1100RPM and speed up to 4000 RPM (and is VERY loud at that point). It's designed to be run with PWM.

Still, of every board I've ever owned since the Sandy Bridge era, the C6H fan management is the worst by a mile. Also the only Asus board I've owned.

The good news is that the AISuite works better and you can modify the profile file directly to have control. Works well enough, but still has to be redone after every BIOS flash. I've tried to find a good external dedicated fan controller that could do the job. I only run a couple profiles for my fans and then break the signals out (my intake fans all run the same and my exhaust fans have to run a little faster since there are fewer of them and they are powering through a radiator).


----------



## LicSqualo

*Sorry*



The Stilt said:


> I haven't.
> I don't think I've ever even tried it's stress test.
> 
> Prime95 is IMO "the benchmark" for stability.
> 28.10 version for Ryzen, Custom FFT Size of 128 & 128, in-place.


My sincere apologies.
I am very sorry to have remembered this badly. 
I am sorry if I may have given incorrect information in some way. 
I apologise for writing something untrue. 
Lic


----------



## Xuper

So AGESA 1.0.0.2a is newer than 1.0.7.2 , How possible? What's Latest version of AGESA?


----------



## Anty

Because you didn't include prefix which is PinnaclePI...
1.0.0.2a is the latest.


----------



## BoMbY

Xuper said:


> So AGESA 1.0.0.2a is newer than 1.0.7.2 , How possible? What's Latest version of AGESA?


This is not the complete version. SummitPi-1.2.0.0 < RavenPi-1.1.0.0 < PinnaclePi-1.0.1.0. 

Not nice, but it is as it is.


----------



## mtrai

1usmus said:


> bios profiles are not compatible (mod vs non mod)
> if you use the profile from the non-modded BIOS on the mod version, you turn HPET + spread spectrum back on


I forgot about that hpet and spread spectrum being turned back out. Gonna re flash again in a bit. If I get the shutdown issue then it is something in the modded bios. As I do not get it with the untouched 0001 bios and when I used my usb profile from the untouched 0001 on the modded 0001. JUst trying to help track it down for you.

/edit I thought I would check to see if HPET is enabled in the 0001mod with my previous profile from the unmodded 0001 beta bios. Win Timer tester is showing it is not enabled. Nor is is listed in bcdedit.

/edit 2 @1usmus I just did a quick test. I modified you modified bios and re enabled hpet in both places the bios with both settings and it seems that fixed the the shut down issue. IF you want to verify.


----------



## looncraz

mtrai said:


> I forgot about that hpet and spread spectrum being turned back out. Gonna re flash again in a bit. If I get the shutdown issue then it is something in the modded bios. As I do not get it with the untouched 0001 bios and when I used my usb profile from the untouched 0001 on the modded 0001. JUst trying to help track it down for you.
> 
> /edit I thought I would check to see if HPET is enabled in the 0001mod with my previous profile from the unmodded 0001 beta bios. Win Timer tester is showing it is not enabled. Nor is is listed in bcdedit.



You have to manually enable HPET through the OS. It's very unlikely the BIOS doesn't support it.


----------



## Neoony

Yeah, it wont show as enabled if its active in BIOS, but not in OS.
But AFAIK if its enabled in BIOS but disabled in OS, some apps might still be able to use it.

The option in OS is only meant to force it ON, all the time.


----------



## Brightmist

The Stilt said:


> I haven't.
> I don't think I've ever even tried it's stress test.
> 
> Prime95 is IMO "the benchmark" for stability.
> 28.10 version for Ryzen, Custom FFT Size of 128 & 128, in-place.


Welcome back.
I've been using v28.10, 128/128, FFTs in-place for a year now, good stuff.
Also checked it with wattmeter on the wall, compared to other stress tests etc. A lot of power draw, possibly highest temperatures, quick to throw out an error.


----------



## seansplayin

I experienced the same thing 2 days ago when gaming which was solved by a reboot but it's not the first time. I assumed it was related to the two memory errors my system experienced while running memtest all day while I was at work. I'm on bios 3008 btw


----------



## boostedabarth

I really wish people would stop posting comments from BIOS versions that are super old. Everyone should be on 6001 or 0001 as of right now. Previous BIOS updates do not have the updated memory compatibility and tweaks of the newer updates. If you have memory errors or any other issues, posting that you are on 3008 or older, stop posting. It offers no valuable information to the thread.


----------



## Anty

But it does. e.g. old BIOS had better stability and newer introduce regression.


----------



## seansplayin

Um I rock 1.55v to cpu with LLC4 and pretty much have since day 1 of the platform release. I have a very custom overbuilt loop with liquid metal between cpu and water block. even running P95 on maximum heat generation preset I only see temperatures in the 60C range as reported by ai suite. I have a 1800x so I think it has a 20degree offset so in theory I think the cores never see temps above 50c. Robert Hallock from AMD stated cooling blunts the effects of higher voltage and from my experience it does, my old 8350 ran at 1.6v/5.1ghz for years and it's still rockin today in my son's computer. I've yet to run into the infamous silicone degrade so I'm thinking temperature plays a larger part then voltage. 
just my 2cents


----------



## mtrai

looncraz said:


> You have to manually enable HPET through the OS. It's very unlikely the BIOS doesn't support it.


Yeah I know have to edit bcdedit or else it uses TSC +(Hpet as back up timer) (as the default timers with HPET enabled in the bios but not in bcdedit) With it just enabled in bios but not in the bcdedit. We were working with 1usmus modified 0001 bios with HPET disabled. His mod does indeed totally disable it. We were thinking since I used my tuned profile I saved from the official 0001 bios would have re enabled HPET in his modified bios. It did not. So his mod does totally disabled it. Yeah I know to do all my bcdedits to enable and disable timers etc. I was just confirming for him for his knowledge.


----------



## CarnageHimura

After read all the opinions of the new Alpha BIOS, I think I'll stay on 3502, the most stable for me until the fan bug is patched... Is the only thing that anoys me


----------



## Neoony

mtrai said:


> /edit 2 @*1usmus* I just did a quick test. I modified you modified bios and re enabled hpet in both places the bios with both settings and it seems that fixed the the shut down issue. IF you want to verify.


Hmm right, the sleep issues were related to timers.
Maybe the fix changed something about HPET.
Hmm...

...and nice catch mtrai


----------



## Johan45

boostedabarth said:


> I really wish people would stop posting comments from BIOS versions that are super old. Everyone should be on 6001 or 0001 as of right now. Previous BIOS updates do not have the updated memory compatibility and tweaks of the newer updates. If you have memory errors or any other issues, posting that you are on 3008 or older, stop posting. It offers no valuable information to the thread.


Whoa, take a step back there sheriff. Pretty sure this is still an open forum and people are welcome to post no matter which BIOS version they are using. At least he specified which version it was. I'm still on 1701 and likely will never upgrade unless at some point I decide to change the CPU. It works fine so why fix it?


----------



## BUFUMAN

elmor said:


> Regarding SB HPET disable and SB Spread Spectrum disable, can you help me make a case for getting those options? I find it difficult to justify adding them at the moment. I have tested using this option to disable HPET, but it's still enabled and accessible in the OS.


Spread Spectrum Control is required for meeting the CE acceptance test. To be CE Listed for acceptance in the EU (European Market).It is supposed to help reduce EMI. It does, however, also reduce system performance, so leave it off as stated by M/B manuals. 

According to AMD, for Spread Spectrum Clocking - "Spread-Spectrum (SS) clocking means the clock signal is intentionally varied to spread the timing clock energy over a small frequency range.

HPET is also slowing down the system.

i would like to have control over all Spread Spectrum Settings and HPET Hardware off.

At this price range this is a must have option.

it would be awesome and kind of you to add this into the UEFI. Thanks to musmus  we are allways have to go the mod bios way. 

many users don't know this option, they will not change it, just let it on auto (default) , but some of us know what to do and prefer to change it. This is not a Office Computer. 

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 3200MHz

boostedabarth said:


> I really wish people would stop posting comments from BIOS versions that are super old. Everyone should be on 6001 or 0001 as of right now.


Really? Maybe you personally can provide either of those for Crosshair VI Extreme?


----------



## dorbot

Yeah, but everyone who is not on the same bios as me is wrong.
Its all about me.
Me, Me, Me.


----------



## BUFUMAN

oink oink oink oink

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lordzed83

BUFUMAN said:


> Spread Spectrum Control is required for meeting the CE acceptance test. To be CE Listed for acceptance in the EU (European Market).It is supposed to help reduce EMI. It does, however, also reduce system performance, so leave it off as stated by M/B manuals.
> 
> According to AMD, for Spread Spectrum Clocking - "Spread-Spectrum (SS) clocking means the clock signal is intentionally varied to spread the timing clock energy over a small frequency range.
> 
> HPET is also slowing down the system.
> 
> i would like to have control over all Spread Spectrum Settings and HPET Hardware off.
> 
> At this price range this is a must have option.
> 
> it would be awesome and kind of you to add this into the UEFI. Thanks to musmus  we are allways have to go the mod bios way.
> 
> many users don't know this option, they will not change it, just let it on auto (default) , but some of us know what to do and prefer to change it. This is not a Office Computer.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


Spot on. Now I just wait for @1usmus bioses for flash testing Since I'm running on edge of stability all the time seems those actually help


----------



## mtrai

Here is my new ram timings and LATENCY at 3272 using 1Usmus mod 0001 bios with me modding to turn on HPET with my own mod to his. I do not enable the HPET in bcedit and this is where I get the best performance.

Take heart people for those concerned with the new update. I just broke the sub 70ns latency on my G.skill Ripjaws V 2 x 8 F4-3200C16-8GVKB Hynix M-die


----------



## BUFUMAN

lordzed83 said:


> Spot on. Now I just wait for @1usmus bioses for flash testing Since I'm running on edge of stability all the time seems those actually help


 i thought he would say something about it, but he didn't.

musmus come on 

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mtrai

BUFUMAN said:


> i thought he would say something about it, but he didn't.
> 
> musmus come on
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


Well he does also have a life to attend to. Which is why I took matters into my own hands to investiagate. Hopefully he can test what I found. Which also might be why Elmor stated the HPET option has yet to implemented.


----------



## BUFUMAN

mtrai said:


> Well he does also have a life to attend to. Which is why I took matters into my own hands to investiagate. Hopefully he can test what I found. Which also might be why Elmor stated the HPET option has yet to implemented.


yep you are right.
@elmor just two little question why is it so difficult to ad this hidden settings? what would happen if they are visible and changeable?

thx for all your work btw 

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## The Stilt

LicSqualo said:


> My sincere apologies.
> I am very sorry to have remembered this badly.
> I am sorry if I may have given incorrect information in some way.
> I apologise for writing something untrue.
> Lic


No worries


----------



## CeltPC

Flashed to 0001 yesterday, no stability issues, runs at my usual 3950 GHz CPU and 3466 MHz Stilt's preset without issue. I did try memory at 3600 MHz and crashed per previous attempts. It does run at 3500 MHz but not at as low a latency.

I do note it does not automatically downclock as recent bios have.


----------



## neur0cide

elmor said:


> Regarding SB HPET disable and SB Spread Spectrum disable, can you help me make a case for getting those options? I find it difficult to justify adding them at the moment. I have tested using this option to disable HPET, but it's still enabled and accessible in the OS.





BUFUMAN said:


> Spread Spectrum Control is required for meeting the CE acceptance test. To be CE Listed for acceptance in the EU (European Market).It is supposed to help reduce EMI. It does, however, also reduce system performance, so leave it off as stated by M/B manuals.
> According to AMD, for Spread Spectrum Clocking - "Spread-Spectrum (SS) clocking means the clock signal is intentionally varied to spread the timing clock energy over a small frequency range.
> HPET is also slowing down the system.
> i would like to have control over all Spread Spectrum Settings and HPET Hardware off.
> At this price range this is a must have option.
> it would be awesome and kind of you to add this into the UEFI. Thanks to musmus  we are allways have to go the mod bios way.
> many users don't know this option, they will not change it, just let it on auto (default) , but some of us know what to do and prefer to change it. This is not a Office Computer.


+1


----------



## procitysam

Anyone have the newest beta BIOS for the C6H Wifi?


----------



## RX7-2nr

RX7-2nr said:


> I recently put together a C6H and 1800x system. I've been running into issues finding an accurate voltage monitoring program. HW monitor's voltages look way off, HWinfo64 shows tons of different voltages so I'm not sure which is which. Another user in another thread posted a screenshot of his HWmonitor and it's layout is completely different than mine. I was on the 1701 bios, updated to 3502 and it's doing the same thing.
> 
> Top pic is my hwmonitor, bottom pic is the other guys. Same MB, bios, cpu, and program version. I found a thread where another user on the rog forums was reporting the same issue I've got but it didn't really have any info about a solution.



Bump on this.
Pics didn't come through on the link but they're in the original post.

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...I-Hero-(WIFI-AC)-Bios-3502-HWMonitor-voltages
Here's a guy with my same issue. Any news about this? hwinfo64 is also showing really high voltages if I'm looking at the right values. I took this screenshot after loading up and game and running around for a bit. Is this common or specific to the the C6H Wifi?
@elmor


----------



## seansplayin

*3466 finally stable*

Memory TridentZ 4266, (F4-4266C19D-16GTZKW)
ASUS C6H running bios 3008
After weeks of failed stability testing I've finally figured out what settings we're causing my memory errors. setting procODT to 48, RTTNOM to RZQ/7, RTT to off, RTTPARK to RZQ/7, CAD_BUS ClkDrv to 30, CAD_BUS AddrCmdDrv to 40, CAD_BUSCkeDrv to 60.


----------



## CeltPC

RX7-2nr said:


> Bump on this.
> Pics didn't come through on the link but they're in the original post.
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...I-Hero-(WIFI-AC)-Bios-3502-HWMonitor-voltages
> Here's a guy with my same issue. Any news about this? hwinfo64 is also showing really high voltages if I'm looking at the right values. I took this screenshot after loading up and game and running around for a bit. Is this common or specific to the the C6H Wifi?
> @elmor


HWiNFO64 should give you as accurate a reading as possible right now, look under the CPU heading at CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN). If you are comfortable with bios flashes, you also may want to give the 6001 bios version a try, just to get the recent improvements.

Looking at the values you posted I am not seeing a voltage problem. What do you consider "really high"? To me you are fine, other than I see you had a spike to a maximum value of 1.506 V, but that can be a very brief transient spike. I'm not sure what your CPU settings are, that might cause it. Your average for that clock setting is ok. Just as a point of reference, I am averaging 1.358 V overclocking to 3.95 Ghz.


----------



## grunstyle

mtrai said:


> Here is my new ram timings and LATENCY at 3272 using 1Usmus mod 0001 bios with me modding to turn on HPET with my own mod to his. I do not enable the HPET in bcedit and this is where I get the best performance.
> 
> Take heart people for those concerned with the new update. I just broke the sub 70ns latency on my G.skill Ripjaws V 2 x 8 F4-3200C16-8GVKB Hynix M-die


Could you share your bios settings, i.e. LLC lvls and DRAM/SOC voltages. Thanks.


----------



## elmor

C6H Beta BIOS 6002

http://www.mediafire.com/file/3cerr9mhwkux4y2/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-6002.zip

SHA256 479faf20b50a35e4eac96ebde4e8d96262abbd612800881b4f5e06865f7c9589

Change log is huge and I'm not sure what's different compared to 0001. It has at least the same upgrades as 0001, probably the same down sides as well.


----------



## Anty

Is it possible you could post this change log anyway? To see how many things do change with example version upgrade?


----------



## Zognarb

elmor said:


> C6H Beta BIOS 6002
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/3cerr9mhwkux4y2/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-6002.zip
> 
> SHA256 479faf20b50a35e4eac96ebde4e8d96262abbd612800881b4f5e06865f7c9589
> 
> Change log is huge and I'm not sure what's different compared to 0001. It has at least the same upgrades as 0001, probably the same down sides as well.


After upgrading from 6001, I'm now getting a warning about the CSM being disabled on POST and it won't allow me to boot without enabling it. GPU is a Vega 56 so it definitely supports GOP.

Edit: As an aside, I notice SVM is back to being disabled by default. Normally not a issue but considering the new Virtualisation-based security features in Windows 10 1803 it might be worthwhile defaulting this back to on.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

elmor said:


> C6H Beta BIOS 6002
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/3cerr9mhwkux4y2/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-6002.zip
> 
> SHA256 479faf20b50a35e4eac96ebde4e8d96262abbd612800881b4f5e06865f7c9589
> 
> Change log is huge and I'm not sure what's different compared to 0001. It has at least the same upgrades as 0001, probably the same down sides as well.


Another bios?! 2 in one week after the drought  

A change log would be great! I'm guessing by the version number that you plan to have 6002 as the new main bios? (Assuming bugs are low)


----------



## elmor

Sorry can't share internal change logs or you'd be used to it by now


----------



## Anty

Come on...
Plz post it and let's make it a new...


----------



## Neoony

Hmm, I wonder why it was 0001 and now we are back to 6002

Do the bios versions have any meanings?


----------



## hurricane28

elmor said:


> Sorry can't share internal change logs or you'd be used to it by now


Why is this such an secret..? And why again an BETA bios..? 

Does this have the fan controlling issue fix already or is it in the next stable release?


----------



## hurricane28

Neoony said:


> Hmm, I wonder why it was 0001 and now we are back to 6002
> 
> Do the bios versions have any meanings?


I don't understand that either..


----------



## Dbsjej56464

hurricane28 said:


> I don't understand that either..


My money is this will be the new stable bios (if no game breaking bugs are found) they did this with 6001 if I remember correctly. 

I'm willing to test, but my kids are streaming Peppa pig and I dare not interrupt lol. Wont be long though.


----------



## Zognarb

hurricane28 said:


> Why is this such an secret..? And why again an BETA bios..?


NDAs with partners (AMD) and upstream software licensors (AMI). Also not another beta, 0001 was a test build.



hurricane28 said:


> I don't understand that either..


It's simple, whenever a test BIOS is released it has an arbitrary number, such as 0001 or 9920. Beta BIOSes are released to customers and are numbered incrementally.


----------



## CDub07

elmor said:


> Sorry can't share internal change logs or you'd be used to it by now


Will the wifi version be shown some love. We are still on version 3502 from January.


----------



## Manshonyagger

hurricane28 said:


> Does this have the fan controlling issue fix already or is it in the next stable release?


After short testing I could say, the fan controlling issue is more worst then ever.

My CPU fans are periodically spinning up and down, every few seconds from ~20% to 100% and back.
And it does not make a big difference what I set in the bios.

The good news is, that Q-Fan-Training sets my CPU fans to minimum 20% (older BIOS only 32%).

One step forward, but two steps back.


----------



## haszek

hurricane28 said:


> I don't understand that either..


I would guess 000x bioses are beta versions of the official 1xxx, 3xxx, 6xxx beta bioses


----------



## elmor

C6H WIFI Beta 6002

http://www.mediafire.com/file/f2f8c167ebafj8f/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-6002.zip

SHA256 d076ab223253a2198a965fa3381c7b5aa2007554e751e6713579ac0c38c1698a


----------



## elmor

C6E Beta 6002

http://www.mediafire.com/file/8i7jylxblnresza/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-6002.zip

SHA256 db88834cbd729c64b781971d4b2aa9644d7d4ab3c550b092c92af1b750ac25ce


----------



## CeltPC

Ha nice Elmor, I'm sure the variant board owners are going to be happy to see these! As for me with my little plain ole C6H, I appreciate it too. Just flashed the 6002 for my board, overclocked per usual settings, and right away noticed that it is down clocking automatically, which is great. Thanks again Elmor


----------



## crakej

elmor said:


> Sorry can't share internal change logs or you'd be used to it by now


Thanks Elmore - I hope another release is coming for the Prime Pro soon then!

I just wanted to ask about why you can't share internal logs, I do wonder why we can't have more than a 1 or 2 line meaningless changelog for the users of the firmware? Even stuff like just telling us which parts of the bios have been updated like memory access, io, virtualization?

In normal software design it's normal to give the customer a more detailed changelog so they know what changed. So is it that the firmware belongs to AMD and therefore they get them or something else. I'm just curios as to the reasoning behind it.

As usual your hard work is appreciated


----------



## crakej

seansplayin said:


> Memory TridentZ 4266, (F4-4266C19D-16GTZKW)
> ASUS C6H running bios 3008
> After weeks of failed stability testing I've finally figured out what settings we're causing my memory errors. setting procODT to 48, RTTNOM to RZQ/7, RTT to off, RTTPARK to RZQ/7, CAD_BUS ClkDrv to 30, CAD_BUS AddrCmdDrv to 40, CAD_BUSCkeDrv to 60.


This is interesting! Thanks for posting.....I have the same memory and this might help me too - even though I don't have CH6. I often get good information from here that's really helpful - great thread for Ryzen/ASUS boards


----------



## lordzed83

elmor said:


> C6H Beta BIOS 6002
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/3cerr9mhwkux4y2/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-6002.zip
> 
> SHA256 479faf20b50a35e4eac96ebde4e8d96262abbd612800881b4f5e06865f7c9589
> 
> Change log is huge and I'm not sure what's different compared to 0001. It has at least the same upgrades as 0001, probably the same down sides as well.


Think I can give it a go this time  Still off sick so got time 2 break my pc.

Guess no fan or sensor fix ??


----------



## Anty

Psssss...
You shouldn't ask.
Change log is a secret


----------



## arcDaniel

Thanks Elmor!!!

For the Moment my System run very well with the 6002 Bios.

Only I had to enable virtualisation, why was that disabled as default?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

lordzed83 said:


> Think I can give it a go this time  Still off sick so got time 2 break my pc.
> 
> Guess no fan or sensor fix ??


No fan or sensor fix yet! 

Feels very much like 0001 (Which seems good on my setup)


----------



## lordzed83

@elmor well for start 6002 is TOTALLY USELESS my fans are blasting like hurracane cant turn them down anyway i tried 30 minutes no chance. Whatever i set they dont give a ****.
Can grab You a clip when on idle my pc sounds like a freaking hoover. Maybe Asus should just start giving fan controllers with motherboards if cant get the onboard setting going for over a year ??

so few tests and back to modified 6001


----------



## lordzed83

arcDaniel said:


> Thanks Elmor!!!
> 
> For the Moment my System run very well with the 6002 Bios.
> 
> Only I had to enable virtualisation, why was that disabled as default?


I normally turn it off since 90% of users dont use it ??


----------



## mtrai

CDub07 said:


> Will the wifi version be shown some love. We are still on version 3502 from January.


JUst saying if you are feeling it. I Have stated several times you can indeed now use the C6H bios on the C6H Wifi. It does not break anything but you do lose the option to enable and disable the wifi module in the bios. You can enable and disable it in windows device manager etc. JUst follow 1usmus instruction on flashing 

http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...ectly-unlocked-amd_cbs-ryzen-motherboard.html

YOu can stop after just flashing the C6H bios...you do not need to flash a modded bios to work. But you must use this method. Also you can use this method to return to the official C6H wifi bios. Do not use the built in flashback if you want to return as it does not flash everything required, use this method to return to stock bios for correct operation. 

Now you can use the flashback feature if you trying to flashback to a c6h bios if you have correctly cross flashed your motherboard.


----------



## bbowseroctacore

thank-you master elmore - my extreme will get an overhaul on the weekend


----------



## mtrai

Thanks @elmor about to install the wifi one.


----------



## lordzed83

Chap I rent room 2 came back from work and asked what happened to my pc sounds loud...

Flashing back 6001. Ran few tests scores same as 6002 but sounds like this 






Cant have 0 airflow in case and cant cope with fans blasting like jets :S


----------



## lordzed83

hurricane28 said:


> Why is this such an secret..? And why again an BETA bios..?
> 
> Does this have the fan controlling issue fix already or is it in the next stable release?


dont bother with this bios. Only thing I noticed is good mhz report by windows like it matters. But Fan issue is a NO GO thats If you are not sitting on pc with ear defenders on


----------



## usoldier

lordzed83 said:


> Chap I rent room 2 came back from work and asked what happened to my pc sounds loud...
> 
> Flashing back 3601. Ran few tests scores same as 3601 but sounds like this
> 
> https://youtu.be/u5YJsMaT_AE
> 
> Cant have 0 airflow in case and cant cope with fans blasting like jets :S



OMG that video is amazing XD got me good man thanks


----------



## arcDaniel

I have (and had) no Problems with my Fan with this board, not with PWM and not with voltage control even my DDC Pump works without a flaw, so is it realy Bios related?


----------



## seansplayin

RX7-2nr said:


> Bump on this.
> Pics didn't come through on the link but they're in the original post.
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...I-Hero-(WIFI-AC)-Bios-3502-HWMonitor-voltages
> Here's a guy with my same issue. Any news about this? hwinfo64 is also showing really high voltages if I'm looking at the right values. I took this screenshot after loading up and game and running around for a bit. Is this common or specific to the the C6H Wifi?
> @elmor


it looks to me like hardware info is just capturing the voltages applied when xfr is boosting 1 core to 4.1ghz, you didn't think AMD was boosting that core to 4.1ghz without any additional voltage did you? anyhow I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## mtrai

Not sure why people are saying don't bother with this bios...since they have not had time to fully test it. I already have flashed to the 6002 bios first thing I noticed is I need much less voltage to get my ram to run at CL14 and tight timings then 0001 or previous bios. Now I have not had time to fully stress test.

Also Ram latency is reduced.

Some other unknown optimizations are there as my real bench image processing test went from 37 seconds on average to to 28 seconds.

I am running at the same exact bios and ram settings as I have previously. I now have hope for higher ram frequency.

So, really please fully test something before you start telling people to skip it or is junk.

Yes I did cross flash back from the C6H 0001 to the C6HWifi 6002. 
@elmor 6002 boots up just fine when flashed.


----------



## lordzed83

arcDaniel said:


> I have (and had) no Problems with my Fan with this board, not with PWM and not with voltage control even my DDC Pump works without a flaw, so is it realy Bios related?


Always been mate. On this new bios qfan does nothing manual PWM does not work i set 30 60 100 does not matter spins on full blast anyway. On olders I found workaround that took 20-30 minutes to get it locked at 35% here no option.


----------



## lordzed83

usoldier said:


> OMG that video is amazing XD got me good man thanks


#I had one of 290x limited BRF4 editions. Yes it sounded like that Lucky enough had water block on preorder so only 2 weeks of hoover mode :S


There 





Hands down WORST stock cooler in history  If i remember good I paid 520 pounds for this hairdryer !!! Not to mention it had black screen issue and sometimes took 2-3 reboots to boot Video output out.

Ye that was my LAST AMD .


O ye and it broke down 6 weeks after warranty !!!!


----------



## Anty

lordzed83 said:


> On olders I found workaround that took 20-30 minutes to get it locked at 35% here no option.


So it is something with your board.
It takes me max few minutes (including auto find lowest fan speeds) to setup all of them and I don't need "workarounds".


----------



## mito1172

elmor said:


> C6H Beta BIOS 6002
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/3cerr9mhwkux4y2/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-6002.zip
> 
> SHA256 479faf20b50a35e4eac96ebde4e8d96262abbd612800881b4f5e06865f7c9589
> 
> Change log is huge and I'm not sure what's different compared to 0001. It has at least the same upgrades as 0001, probably the same down sides as well.


6002 bios cpu fan rpm accelerated


----------



## Ramad

Never gets old, I feel sorry for the dog.


----------



## lordzed83

Anty said:


> lordzed83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On olders I found workaround that took 20-30 minutes to get it locked at 35% here no option.
> 
> 
> 
> So it is something with your board.
> It takes me max few minutes (including auto find lowest fan speeds) to setup all of them and I don't need "workarounds".
Click to expand...

Are you on 1st batch of motherboards?? Mine is peeorder one... Was like bet its fans so replaced fans with better pwm ones still ****.
Sometimes im lik I should do what @hurricane28 says he will. Rip this motherboard out send it back get another hope its better. 
But yhen again i will still have c6h with broken sensirs and fan controll. And will be without pc for 1-2 weeks. Could live 3 days without it l max.


----------



## Anty

I bought it in August and it was factory preloaded with BIOS 1002 so for sure it is not first release.
So yes - it may be reason why you are so unlucky mr Zed...


----------



## 1usmus

6002 newer than 0001

Why does the NDA exist? - manual precision boost and asynchronous clock mode + new PMU


----------



## lordzed83

1usmus said:


> 6002 newer than 0001
> 
> Why does the NDA exist? - manual precision boost and asynchronous clock mode


Wait so let me get this right. Finally X works like i expected it to ?? You can overclock all cores and have 1 core boost extra MHZ still ??


----------



## 1usmus

lordzed83 said:


> Wait so let me get this right. Finally X works like i expected it to ?? You can overclock all cores and have 1 core boost extra MHZ still ??


You can configure overclocking individually for a specific number of cores (by shifting the limits and the whole curve). A lot of works, it was not possible to check it yet. Today or tomorrow i will try to do.

eCLK mode - overclocking IF individually without overclocking DRAM (1 processor clock and 1 clock generator of the motherboard will be used). This is not confirmed information, 19th is soon, we'll find out everything


----------



## Dr. Vodka

1usmus said:


> You can configure overclocking individually for a specific number of cores (by shifting the limits and the whole curve)



Oh, this is amazing if possible!! This sure is better than manual all core OC

I suppose this will be enabled in your modded BIOS, right?


----------



## 1usmus

Dr. Vodka said:


> Oh, this is amazing if possible!! This sure is better than manual all core OC
> 
> I suppose this will be enabled in your modded BIOS, right?


The modification opens additional overclocking possibilities, I do not understand why the asus created an artificial limitation even for Zen + processors. Perhaps there will be a special product for which these functions are intended. For example 2800X


----------



## mtrai

Okay I have had several people PM asking for my full bios setting for my HYNIX M DIE Singles Rank DDR4 on the C6H/ C6H Wifi so I am gonna post them here. Keep in mind a few things, for me to reach CL 14 and the tight timings I need more ram voltage then you may be comfortable with namely 1.5 dram voltage. You may or may not need this much or you might need more all depending on your physical hardware tolerances such as your individual CPU etc. Also keep in mind I just flashed to the 6002 bios Elmor released to us a few hours ago, so I have not had the time to put into full stress testings, however I am using pretty much the same settings that I was using on 0001 bios and the 6001 bios...so if you use check your own stability and remember just cause they work for me they may not work for you. Consider it a jumping off point as every PC is unique. No tricks were use to obtain higher benchmarks such running in safe mode so these are real world results.

My settings are for Hynix M-Die Single rank Rams. I have Ripjaws V Black F4-3200C16-8GVKB H5AN8G8NMFR-TFC Ram. Please see my screen shots and verify you ram as Hynix AFR needs different timings.

One note is I have Bank Group Swap Disabled. I recommend if you primary game you leave it set to auto or enabled ( both are the same) however if use it for production, encoding or things like that set it to disabled. Slight gaming boost, very slight by setting it to Auto/Enabled. Big boost in encoding set to disabled.

Also this is with the bios as is straight from Elmor with no modding on it. Gonna do that later.

I included the bios CMO if you are daring and just want to try my settings. Please note I use 1.46 CPU voltage ensure you have adequate cooling



Spoiler



[2018/04/12 10:50:40]
Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P. Standard]
D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3200 16-18-18-38-1.35V]
BCLK Frequency [100.2000]
CPU Core Ratio [40.50]
Performance Bias [CB11.5]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3273MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Auto]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
- CPU Core Voltage Override [1.46250]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.05000]
DRAM Voltage [1.50000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [3]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [16]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [16]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [16]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [30]
Trc [56]
TrrdS [6]
TrrdL [9]
Tfaw [34]
TwtrS [4]
TwtrL [12]
Twr [12]
Trcpage [Auto]
TrdrdScl [4]
TwrwrScl [4]
Trfc [460]
Trfc2 [364]
Trfc4 [224]
Tcwl [16]
Trtp [12]
Trdwr [6]
Twrrd [3]
TwrwrSc [1]
TwrwrSd [7]
TwrwrDd [7]
TrdrdSc [1]
TrdrdSd [5]
TrdrdDd [5]
Tcke [8]
ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
Cmd2T [Auto]
Gear Down Mode [Auto]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [RZQ/7]
RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
RttPark [RZQ/5]
MemAddrCmdSetup [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
MemCkeSetup [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [20.0 Ohm]
VTTDDR Voltage [0.75240]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [0.90000]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CLDO VDDP voltage [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
CPU Current Capability [130%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
CPU Voltage Frequency [300]
CPU Power Duty Control [Extreme]
CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
Manual Adjustment [Fast]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
VDDSOC Current Capability [120%]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
Manual Adjustment [Fast]
DRAM Current Capability [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.50000]
Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Auto]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 0 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 1 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 2 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 3 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 4 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 5 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 6 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 7 Enable [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
Primary Video Device [PCIE / PCI Video]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX8_2：X4/X4 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
When system is in working state [On]
In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
Wi-Fi Controller [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
SanDisk SanDisk Ultra PMAP [Auto]
USB3.1_E1 [Enabled]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Enabled]
USB3_6 [Enabled]
USB3_7 [Enabled]
USB3_8 [Enabled]
USB3_9 [Enabled]
USB3_10 [Enabled]
USB2_11 [Enabled]
USB2_12 [Enabled]
USB2_13 [Enabled]
USB2_14 [Enabled]
USB_15 [Enabled]
USB_16 [Enabled]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Auto]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 4 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 5 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 2 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 3 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Auto]
POST Delay Time [3 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name [4067 3273]
Save to Profile [8]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]



Unzip and you put the CMO on a USB and can load it in the bios.


----------



## hurricane28

Zognarb said:


> NDAs with partners (AMD) and upstream software licensors (AMI). Also not another beta, 0001 was a test build.
> 
> 
> 
> It's simple, whenever a test BIOS is released it has an arbitrary number, such as 0001 or 9920. Beta BIOSes are released to customers and are numbered incrementally.


Its not only NDA, even after NDA we don't get any information about these BIOS's.. We only get a lot of BIOS's and we have to work from there for ourselves.. This way we only get information from people that tested this instead of the professionals..


----------



## BoMbY

lordzed83 said:


> Wait so let me get this right. Finally X works like i expected it to ?? You can overclock all cores and have 1 core boost extra MHZ still ??


Each core has its own MSR register for the frequencies, so all you need is a software to set them individually.


----------



## CodyPredy

hurricane28 said:


> Its not only NDA, even after NDA we don't get any information about these BIOS's.. We only get a lot of BIOS's and we have to work from there for ourselves.. This way we only get information from people that tested this instead of the professionals..


I think it's been brought up a couple of times. Considering everyone in the software industry properly discloses release notes - I'm not talking about disclosing known security issues - I'm pointing more towards incompetence or doing what Chinese manufacturers usually do - flooding the market with a constant stream of products. It's not only ASUS that's doing it so theirs that. 

On the other hand I have an ASUS router that has a much better and detailed release note for each firmware update. So I'm also thinking that AGESA being proprietary code it's more of a we can't disclose anything since we're just simple AMD contractors. Considering the security scandals recently I'm hopping for a bit more transparency. x86 FTW!


----------



## 1usmus

hurricane28 said:


> Its not only NDA, even after NDA we don't get any information about these BIOS's.. We only get a lot of BIOS's and we have to work from there for ourselves.. This way we only get information from people that tested this instead of the professionals..


dude, most manufacturers do not admit that they made a mistake and fixed it themselves 
in principle, you are right 19th no one tells us anything ...


----------



## Zognarb

hurricane28 said:


> Its not only NDA, even after NDA we don't get any information about these BIOS's.. We only get a lot of BIOS's and we have to work from there for ourselves.. This way we only get information from people that tested this instead of the professionals..


Drop the conspiracy theory, it absolutely is NDA. Changelogs involving 3rd-party code and IP are incredibly common to be restricted under NDA for a multitude of reasons, from security disclosures to simple licensing agreements.

You need only look at the number of OEMs that provide full changelogs to see the truth of this.


----------



## crakej

Zognarb said:


> Drop the conspiracy theory, it absolutely is NDA. Changelogs involving 3rd-party code and IP are incredibly common to be restricted under NDA for a multitude of reasons, from security disclosures to simple licensing agreements.
> 
> You need only look at the number of OEMs that provide full changelogs to see the truth of this.


We don't need any detail - just tell us basics for ex., you might have a changelog that says something like:
1. New cpu support
2. Memory compatibility has been improved
3. SVM now work correctly with x, y and z
4. Improved temperature readouts
5. Fixed windows not displaying correct speed
6. Improved power management

How could that break an NDA? These are all things we know about already. Also, changelogs aren't just about 'mistakes' that have been made, they are also about letting the user know about improvements or revisions. In software engineering you learn that providing decent changelogs is part of normal standards for producing good software (like ISO standards) and is considered good practise. That's how I was taught anyway.

That's why I asked the question - because it may be that we are not the owners of our firmware, ASUS or AMD probably are probably seen as the 'clients' and therefore the changelogs are for them. I just don't get why we can't have something simple like the above. It would aid many of us - if you knew memory had not been worked on, you might choose not to upgrade to preserve your set up, or you might choose to update because you now know the SVM now works properly with VirtualBox (for example)......instead of us all being completely in the dark when we update - just seems daft.


----------



## hurricane28

Zognarb said:


> Drop the conspiracy theory, it absolutely is NDA. Changelogs involving 3rd-party code and IP are incredibly common to be restricted under NDA for a multitude of reasons, from security disclosures to simple licensing agreements.
> 
> You need only look at the number of OEMs that provide full changelogs to see the truth of this.


There is no conspiracy theory here dude, do you know what that even means? lol.


----------



## Zognarb

crakej said:


> We don't need any detail


Except that was the thrust of the initial query, being why OEMs don't provide FULL changelogs. As the request was for elmor to disclose the entire list of changes.



hurricane28 said:


> There is no conspiracy theory here dude, do you know what that even means? lol.


You need to consider what you write then, as your posts are dripping with innuendo.


----------



## BoMbY

Zognarb said:


> Except that was the thrust of the initial query, being why OEMs don't provide FULL changelogs.


From the poor information all of them provide I can only see one reason: They don't even know what was changed. 

Just throw together some new blobs provided by AMD, juggle some screen inputs, push the compile button, pray, and test until doesn't constantly crash.


----------



## Zognarb

BoMbY said:


> From the poor information all of them provide I can only see one reason: They don't even know what was changed.
> 
> Just throw together some new blobs provided by AMD, juggle some screen inputs, push the compile button, pray, and test until doesn't constantly crash.


More likely the engineers lack the time to sift through the full changelogs, pick out the pertinent parts and write up a consumer-friendly non-NDA breaking version.

You need to consider that OEMs most likely skimp on the engineering staff needed for the workload, especially considering the market was basically a stagnant Intel circlejerk until recently.


----------



## CeltPC

For those considering 6002 flash, ignore a single factor fallacy criticism and try it for yourself. I am having no issues with the latest beta elmor posted. Rely on your own experience. For me, it is stable and functions well.


----------



## seniorfallrisk

CeltPC said:


> For those considering 6002 flash, ignore a single factor fallacy criticism and try it for yourself. I am having no issues with the latest beta elmor posted. Rely on your own experience. For me, it is stable and functions well.


Same here, it's working perfectly for me! :thumb: Finally got my "new" replacement board back from Asus since the last one bricked and it's all working fine. I can't get the same ram speeds out of this new bios update, though. (3200c14 easy on 3502, whereas I'm stuck at 3000c14 on 6002).


----------



## CeltPC

seniorfallrisk said:


> Same here, it's working perfectly for me! :thumb: Finally got my "new" replacement board back from Asus since the last one bricked and it's all working fine. I can't get the same ram speeds out of this new bios update, though. (3200c14 easy on 3502, whereas I'm stuck at 3000c14 on 6002).


I'm not sure about the memory issue, seniorfallrisk, I run F4-3600C16-8GTZSW and got my customary result of being able to reach 3466 MHz at the Stilt's 3466 presets. With 6002 I can boot at 3600 unstable, and 3500 stable with less aggressive settings.


----------



## mito1172

DOCP standard 3200 MHz cl14 6002 bios is fine


----------



## Amir007

Just updated to 6002 to see if the sleep issue has been resolved. Hellz yeahhh!!!!

First pick before sleep
Second pic wake from sleep

Still able to run 4Ghz 100% stable so it took a full year to make it perfect for me. Regardless, Ryzen is a one complicated CPU so I understand. 
Great job Asus. I'm a very very happy camper now


----------



## matthew87

Can anyone confirm if the more recent official and beta BIOSs, 3508 and onwards, now fully support PState overclocking?


----------



## The Sandman

matthew87 said:


> Can anyone confirm if the more recent official and beta BIOSs, 3508 and onwards, now fully support PState overclocking?


Confirm 3502, 6001 and 0001 work as usual for my Pstate VID w/offset OC.


----------



## seansplayin

lordzed83 said:


> Wait so let me get this right. Finally X works like i expected it to ?? You can overclock all cores and have 1 core boost extra MHZ still ??


omg that'd be badass. when I was running bios 704 if I just raised the base clock and didn't touch the multiplier xfr would stay enabled however not being able to directly specify voltage for that boost state it was kind of useless.


----------



## hughjazz44

elmor said:


> C6H Beta BIOS 6002
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/3cerr9mhwkux4y2/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-6002.zip
> 
> SHA256 479faf20b50a35e4eac96ebde4e8d96262abbd612800881b4f5e06865f7c9589
> 
> Change log is huge and I'm not sure what's different compared to 0001. It has at least the same upgrades as 0001, probably the same down sides as well.


This BIOS also has non-functional Q-Fan Tuning for DC fans. Once again, when tuning, the fans just stop spinning, the progress bar fills, and then nothing happens. The fans never start spinning again, and the minimum remains at the default 60%.


----------



## Wally West

lordzed83 said:


> dont bother with this bios. Only thing I noticed is good mhz report by windows like it matters. But Fan issue is a NO GO thats If you are not sitting on pc with ear defenders on


Dude, every time I'm coming here you are always complaining about the new BIOS release. You should RMA your board


----------



## seansplayin

1usmus said:


> 6002 newer than 0001
> 
> Why does the NDA exist? - manual precision boost and asynchronous clock mode + new PMU


hey so I've been trying to get stability and performance from my new 4266 memory and I just want to say thank you, your Dram calculator program is awesome and enabled me to finally figure out the changes I needed to make to become truly stable. you are a great asset for the AMD community and I have a ton of respect for you.


----------



## dual109

mtrai said:


> Okay I have had several people PM asking for my full bios setting for my HYNIX M DIE Singles Rank DDR4 on the C6H/ C6H Wifi so I am gonna post them here. Keep in mind a few things, for me to reach CL 14 and the tight timings I need more ram voltage then you may be comfortable with namely 1.5 dram voltage. You may or may not need this much or you might need more all depending on your physical hardware tolerances such as your individual CPU etc. Also keep in mind I just flashed to the 6002 bios Elmor released to us a few hours ago, so I have not had the time to put into full stress testings, however I am using pretty much the same settings that I was using on 0001 bios and the 6001 bios...so if you use check your own stability and remember just cause they work for me they may not work for you. Consider it a jumping off point as every PC is unique. No tricks were use to obtain higher benchmarks such running in safe mode so these are real world results.
> 
> My settings are for Hynix M-Die Single rank Rams. I have Ripjaws V Black F4-3200C16-8GVKB H5AN8G8NMFR-TFC Ram. Please see my screen shots and verify you ram as Hynix AFR needs different timings.
> 
> One note is I have Bank Group Swap Disabled. I recommend if you primary game you leave it set to auto or enabled ( both are the same) however if use it for production, encoding or things like that set it to disabled. Slight gaming boost, very slight by setting it to Auto/Enabled. Big boost in encoding set to disabled.
> 
> Also this is with the bios as is straight from Elmor with no modding on it. Gonna do that later.
> 
> I included the bios CMO if you are daring and just want to try my settings. Please note I use 1.46 CPU voltage ensure you have adequate cooling
> 
> Unzip and you put the CMO on a USB and can load it in the bios.


Thanks, I'm running same board and bios with the 3200Mhz Corsair M-Die MFR vengence 16,18,18,36. Currently running them stable at 3133 but no luck for 3200. Can't remember who's settings I used previously from this forum but did note some differences compared to yours. I'll use your settings from your TXT and note differences from my current config and report back.

Cheers


----------



## crakej

Zognarb said:


> Except that was the thrust of the initial query, being why OEMs don't provide FULL changelogs. As the request was for elmor to disclose the entire list of changes.


I get that - I just mean that it would still be useful/possible to give a bit of basic information without sharing the data they seek to protect. Totally agree full logs would be great, but they clearly don't want to give in. I reckon AMD should pass on the changelogs for AGESA as well -- we don't need any sensitive information for the logs to be of some use, but we do need more than the one or two really obvious lines they give us.....

on another note, my mate installed 6002 tonight, says it's working good for him so far, including fans, but he has got pwms. He's got his ram OC at 3466 (on b-dies) as usual. I may have to just bite the bullet and get a CrossHair as well, like I should have done in the first place


----------



## seansplayin

crakej said:


> I get that - I just mean that it would still be useful/possible to give a bit of basic information without sharing the data they seek to protect. Totally agree full logs would be great, but they clearly don't want to give in. I reckon AMD should pass on the changelogs for AGESA as well -- we don't need any sensitive information for the logs to be of some use, but we do need more than the one or two really obvious lines they give us.....
> 
> on another note, my mate installed 6002 tonight, says it's working good for him so far, including fans, but he has got pwms. He's got his ram OC at 3466 (on b-dies) as usual. I may have to just bite the bullet and get a CrossHair as well, like I should have done in the first place


I've been pretty happy with my C6H I've never had troubles with my pwm fans and I've never had issues with the sleep bug. My buddy has the asus prime but his just died like a week ago.


----------



## LightningManGTS

In general I just want to have toggle-able options for hpet and spread spectrum at this point. stable blck would be nice but given the dumb stuff the eu wants it means we can't have nice things. in other news 6002 doesn't let you change the divisor of blck any more. @elmor can you fix that, or maybe give us fully dial-able blck instead? preferably just to the 10th's although to the hundreths wouldn't be bad either (I understand that it would be something like 100.25>100.3>100.35 but that would perfect)

obviously the easier solution would be to have our lord and savior @1usmus finish up the 6002mod rom but lets be frank here, the the divisor fields disappearing from default flash is not a good thing.


----------



## Neoony

seansplayin said:


> I've been pretty happy with my C6H I've never had troubles with my pwm fans and I've never had issues with the sleep bug. My buddy has the asus prime but his just died like a week ago.


lol, I got exactly the same story, except I had issues with sleep, but dont really mind it that much. (only small issues)
But also have a friend whose Prime died few weeks ago.


----------



## 1usmus

if you really want I can make the on / off option in BIOS HPET / Spread Spectrum / Spread Spectrum value

+

Asus hides some of the functions precision boost for *zen +*, unlock is ready


----------



## hurricane28

1usmus said:


> if you really want I can make the on / off option in BIOS HPET / Spread Spectrum / Spread Spectrum value
> 
> +
> 
> Asus hides some of the functions precision boost for *zen +*, unlock is ready


Why would you want these options?


----------



## 1usmus

hurricane28 said:


> Why would you want these options?


the impact on performance in games and the impact on the quality and shape of the BCLK signal


----------



## hurricane28

1usmus said:


> the impact on performance in games and the impact on the quality and shape of the BCLK signal


Alright. 

Your last ram calculator program is broken btw. Can't type anything in it and R-XMP is just plain wrong.


----------



## Naeem

can anyone please set APM setting to turn on after ac power loss than go into windows and turn off PSU from switch on it and turn it back on after 5 sec and see if it turns on by it self ? i am tired of testing these new bios just to find out it does not work for me i am using 1701 bios only because of this feature


----------



## Neoony

1usmus said:


> if you really want I can make the on / off option in BIOS HPET / Spread Spectrum / Spread Spectrum value
> 
> +
> 
> Asus hides some of the functions precision boost for *zen +*, unlock is ready


Absolutely, dont even ask.
Its always better to have options.


----------



## lordzed83

1usmus said:


> 6002 newer than 0001
> 
> Why does the NDA exist? - manual precision boost and asynchronous clock mode + new PMU





Wally West said:


> Dude, every time I'm coming here you are always complaining about the new BIOS release. You should RMA your board


Cause You are not here every 2 hours like I am 

moded 6001 best bios so far


----------



## lordzed83

1usmus said:


> if you really want I can make the on / off option in BIOS HPET / Spread Spectrum / Spread Spectrum value
> 
> +
> 
> Asus hides some of the functions precision boost for *zen +*, unlock is ready


Totally man. Could give 6002 a go yet again. If I remember in unlocked bioses there are extra fan oprions so could work with that


----------



## lordzed83

Naeem said:


> can anyone please set APM setting to turn on after ac power loss than go into windows and turn off PSU from switch on it and turn it back on after 5 sec and see if it turns on by it self ? i am tired of testing these new bios just to find out it does not work for me i am using 1701 bios only because of this feature


I got LAST STATE option selected let me flip the power switch 

And no go stayed off had 2 press the button thats on 6001


----------



## looncraz

Now running 6002.

Same voltage seems stable @ 4GHz, memory still stable at XMP 3200 CL14 (G.Skill FlareX), sensors seem stable so far, fan control works exactly as before (no DC controlled fans, though), fast boot... all seems right in the world.

Pre-ordered a 2700X... the flexibility of the 2000 series has won me over more than the added frequency.


----------



## Neoony

lordzed83 said:


> I got LAST STATE option selected let me flip the power switch
> 
> And no go stayed off had 2 press the button thats on 6001



Hmm, pretty sure I tested to make it turn on after power loss, on 6001mod and it worked.

Let me try again.


----------



## Neoony

Ah I see...

Booted to BIOS set the option to "Power ON"
Saved settings, rebooted back to bios, flipped the PSU switch, waited 5 seconds until the lights go off and then flipped the switch back on and it turned on after about 1-2 seconds.

However if I set it to "Last state"
It will not switch back on.

But, "Power ON" definitely works.


----------



## Disassociative

This probably goes under task manager just been a weird piece of crap as usual but I've noticed under maximum load CPU usage only ever hits 99% (but in hwINFO64 it shows as 100%)


----------



## Plissken

So, another BIOS is underway after this 6002 beta? Final version maybe? I'm not convinced to update from 6001 yet.


----------



## crakej

hurricane28 said:


> Alright.
> 
> Your last ram calculator program is broken btw. Can't type anything in it and R-XMP is just plain wrong.


read the instructions - it works perfectly.


----------



## Anty

6002 BETA may become official BIOS as it happened in the past.


----------



## skline00

Also pre-ordered 2700x from Newegg (got gift cards for my birthday!). I will move my trusty 1800x which I ordered the week of it's launch to a MSI Titanium and run it stock with the CPU Wraith cooler. I have a custom EK am4 water block so I will use it for the 2700x.

I presently have the 3502 BIOS on my CHVI Hero. What BIOS would you recommend for the 2700X. BTW, I will continue to use my Flare X 3200 ram.


----------



## hurricane28

crakej said:


> read the instructions - it works perfectly.


Where are the instructions? Can't seem to find them.


----------



## boostedabarth

hurricane28 said:


> Where are the instructions? Can't seem to find them.


Works fine here:

https://imgur.com/a/z0aKE


Not sure what instructions you need. Run as Admin, type in your BCLCK and hit R-XMP. Then you can change the RAM speed, in my case I set it to 3400 and then you hit Calculate SAFE, Fast or Extreme.


----------



## RobrPatty

skline00 said:


> Also pre-ordered 2700x from Newegg (got gift cards for my birthday!). I will move my trusty 1800x which I ordered the week of it's launch to a MSI Titanium and run it stock with the CPU Wraith cooler. I have a custom EK am4 water block so I will use it for the 2700x.
> 
> I presently have the 3502 BIOS on my CHVI Hero. What BIOS would you recommend for the 2700X. BTW, I will continue to use my Flare X 3200 ram.


Can a person use the 2700x with the C6H board?


----------



## Anty

Yes, just make sure you have latest BIOS.


----------



## SirMacke

RobrPatty said:


> Can a person use the 2700x with the C6H board?


Yes.

But wich BIOS version supports 2700X?


----------



## looncraz

SirMacke said:


> Yes.
> 
> But wich BIOS version supports 2700X?


The last several versions. Best to get 6002, though.

The nice thing about this board is you can flash the BIOS even without a CPU or memory. You just need to put the right BIOS file into the root of a FAT32 formatted flash drive, name it C6H.CAP (ack, or was it CH6.CAP??), plug it into the "BIOS" USB port on the back, then press and hold the FlashBack button on the backpanel.

It's best to read the instructions on the website ;-)


----------



## Neoony

SirMacke said:


> Yes.
> 
> But wich BIOS version supports 2700X?


This is why there should be at least the most basic changelogs xD

But my guess is one of those:









I guess 3502, as it has the new prefix versioning for agesa...which starts agesa versioning from 1.0.0.0 again.
But Iam only assuming...

But if I was you, I would definitely do 6002


----------



## skline00

I suspect by official release date 4-19-2018 Asus will have an updated BIOS file. On my Crosshair VI Hero (not WiFi or Extreme) the last "official BIOS is 3502 yet they have the 6001 BIOS marked as "beta".

I've stayed with the 3502 BIOS and just run the 4 Ghz OC preset.

When I update a BIOS in the manner listed above, I always return all setting to Default, reboot, then flash the new BIOS.


----------



## TwoBeers

looncraz said:


> The nice thing about this board is you can flash the BIOS even without a CPU or memory.


You still need a working CPU to use the USB flashback though. Without CPU it will not start the EC which is responsible for the flashing.


----------



## elmor

Beta BIOS 6003

http://www.mediafire.com/file/v3ntibujraw7djz/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-6003.zip sha256 78cf91c7443ffa1c1763f99b37195a8b704861781e6035f9fc7eaee4f2330097
http://www.mediafire.com/file/333fmade2mdhoud/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-6003.zip sha256 5c22c3409403cfebb80c0e0048c7eec80bbd40d89cfc2a555f09ef608e978a91
http://www.mediafire.com/file/wms7gdx1qtywp61/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-6003.zip sha256 7cfe68cdaa311fae84c31af2e0d8b1b5612f20309e39b63ade64b553f39456d3

- Supports NVMe RAID (mainly useful on C6E)
- Q-Code LED Function option to turn off the Q-code display after POST


----------



## usoldier

elmor said:


> Beta BIOS 6003
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/v3ntibujraw7djz/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-6003.zip sha256 78cf91c7443ffa1c1763f99b37195a8b704861781e6035f9fc7eaee4f2330097
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/333fmade2mdhoud/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-6003.zip sha256 5c22c3409403cfebb80c0e0048c7eec80bbd40d89cfc2a555f09ef608e978a91
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/wms7gdx1qtywp61/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-6003.zip sha256 7cfe68cdaa311fae84c31af2e0d8b1b5612f20309e39b63ade64b553f39456d3
> 
> - Supports NVMe RAID (mainly useful on C6E)
> - Q-Code LED Function option to turn off the Q-code display after POST


Would realy like an option for displaying Temp in Q-Code Display maybe next generation of Boards


----------



## Anty

LOL - those betas are coming fast those days


----------



## hurricane28

elmor said:


> Beta BIOS 6003
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/v3ntibujraw7djz/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-6003.zip sha256 78cf91c7443ffa1c1763f99b37195a8b704861781e6035f9fc7eaee4f2330097
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/333fmade2mdhoud/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-6003.zip sha256 5c22c3409403cfebb80c0e0048c7eec80bbd40d89cfc2a555f09ef608e978a91
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/wms7gdx1qtywp61/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-6003.zip sha256 7cfe68cdaa311fae84c31af2e0d8b1b5612f20309e39b63ade64b553f39456d3
> 
> - Supports NVMe RAID (mainly useful on C6E)
> - Q-Code LED Function option to turn off the Q-code display after POST


Again a new BIOS..? Asus means business which is a good thing i hope. 

what about the sensor/fan issue fix implementation? Is this in the next stable release?


----------



## LicSqualo

Double LOL 

I'm still trying to stabilize my base of 4.0 Ghz at 1.35V bios via Pstate (1.28V under load with llC3!!!)

and my ram is still at 3466, no way to stabilize 3600MHz. 

Perhaps this bios...


----------



## hurricane28

boostedabarth said:


> Works fine here:
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/z0aKE
> 
> 
> Not sure what instructions you need. Run as Admin, type in your BCLCK and hit R-XMP. Then you can change the RAM speed, in my case I set it to 3400 and then you hit Calculate SAFE, Fast or Extreme.


Yes it works but like i said, the wrong values are implemented when i press R-XMP. 

This is what i mean:


----------



## Wally West

usoldier said:


> Would realy like an option for displaying Temp in Q-Code Display maybe next generation of Boards


when i first saw the q-code display, I always taught it was a temperature display haha. man was a let down xD


----------



## residentour

elmor said:


> Beta BIOS 6003
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/v3ntibujraw7djz/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-6003.zip sha256 78cf91c7443ffa1c1763f99b37195a8b704861781e6035f9fc7eaee4f2330097
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/333fmade2mdhoud/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-6003.zip sha256 5c22c3409403cfebb80c0e0048c7eec80bbd40d89cfc2a555f09ef608e978a91
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/wms7gdx1qtywp61/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-6003.zip sha256 7cfe68cdaa311fae84c31af2e0d8b1b5612f20309e39b63ade64b553f39456d3
> 
> - Supports NVMe RAID (mainly useful on C6E)
> - Q-Code LED Function option to turn off the Q-code display after POST


All AGESA 1.0.0.2 Bioses turn the case power led off, if the onboard led setting (start button led) is disabled. It was always lit before these versions.

6002 setting file CMO is compatible with 6003 .


----------



## looncraz

TwoBeers said:


> You still need a working CPU to use the USB flashback though. Without CPU it will not start the EC which is responsible for the flashing.


Nope. No CPU needed at all.


----------



## crakej

hurricane28 said:


> Yes it works but like i said, the wrong values are implemented when i press R-XMP.
> 
> This is what i mean:


Select the CUSTOM profile from the menu then enter your values.


----------



## mito1172

elmor said:


> Beta BIOS 6003
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/v3ntibujraw7djz/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-6003.zip sha256 78cf91c7443ffa1c1763f99b37195a8b704861781e6035f9fc7eaee4f2330097
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/333fmade2mdhoud/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-6003.zip sha256 5c22c3409403cfebb80c0e0048c7eec80bbd40d89cfc2a555f09ef608e978a91
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/wms7gdx1qtywp61/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-6003.zip sha256 7cfe68cdaa311fae84c31af2e0d8b1b5612f20309e39b63ade64b553f39456d3
> 
> - Supports NVMe RAID (mainly useful on C6E)
> - Q-Code LED Function option to turn off the Q-code display after POST


elmor show


----------



## Jackalito

@elmor you're the man!
Thank you so much for sharing these new betas with us


----------



## fg2chase

does anyone know if they released a BIOS for the new 2XXX series Ryzen parts? I pre ordered these on NE today and I want to make sure. The latest update was from 2/2018 and it doesn't specify anything other than the Ryzen 1 parts with Vega on board.

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## LicSqualo

*I can't enter in bios*

Thank you Elmor, but this time this last bios stuck (as the last 3 releases) at American Megatrends write on the screen and this time no way to go further. 
The leds indicate as usual 0d and the green led of boot is on.
The motherboards check and everything is ok, Ram, CPU, VGA and boot leds are in the correct time and sequence.
As for the 6001 and 6002 I've swapped my dimms A2 <-> B2 but no way this time to go in bios. No F1 allowed, F2, canc, nothing. Reset, clear cmos, remove the ram stick.
Nothing work, every time I see 0d on the led and the green led of boot is always on. All is right for my MB!!??!!, at stock settings, but I can't enter in bios.
Unluckily this time, my C6H.CAP file was the 6001 bios.  So after make all my tentatives and flashed with the bios flash back options I've now always the same issue.

I'm not happy. This time.
Really disappointed.
Now I'm checking what version of bios I can load with the bios flash back. Because in the meantime (December 2017) my CPU is changed due RMA (Segfault) and all the old bios are newer for this CPU. As example I'm trying to boot in 1701 without success. Always American Megatrends write...
I don't know if something is changed, but strange now I can't boot my PC.
I hope to write here from my PC the next time and not from my laptop (to rename a new C6H.CAP file).
Lic


----------



## Dbsjej56464

fg2chase said:


> does anyone know if they released a BIOS for the new 2XXX series Ryzen parts? I pre ordered these on NE today and I want to make sure. The latest update was from 2/2018 and it doesn't specify anything other than the Ryzen 1 parts with Vega on board.
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_BIOS/




6001 supports the new CPU so as long as you have that or one of the newer betas you will be ok. I'm using 6002 and its fine for me. I've not tried 6003 yet as the added features don't matter to me.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mito1172

fg2chase said:


> does anyone know if they released a BIOS for the new 2XXX series Ryzen parts? I pre ordered these on NE today and I want to make sure. The latest update was from 2/2018 and it doesn't specify anything other than the Ryzen 1 parts with Vega on board.
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_BIOS/


https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## Naeem

elmor said:


> Beta BIOS 6003
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/v3ntibujraw7djz/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-6003.zip sha256 78cf91c7443ffa1c1763f99b37195a8b704861781e6035f9fc7eaee4f2330097
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/333fmade2mdhoud/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-6003.zip sha256 5c22c3409403cfebb80c0e0048c7eec80bbd40d89cfc2a555f09ef608e978a91
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/wms7gdx1qtywp61/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-6003.zip sha256 7cfe68cdaa311fae84c31af2e0d8b1b5612f20309e39b63ade64b553f39456d3
> 
> - Supports NVMe RAID (mainly useful on C6E)
> - Q-Code LED Function option to turn off the Q-code display after POST



elmor can you please pass on the message to your dev team that APM settings do not work since 1701 bios computer does not turn on by itself on power loss no matter what setting i have set in bios


----------



## LightningManGTS

1usmus said:


> if you really want I can make the on / off option in BIOS HPET / Spread Spectrum / Spread Spectrum value
> 
> +
> 
> Asus hides some of the functions precision boost for *zen +*, unlock is ready


See the main reason why I would love them to be toggle would be so that I can enable hpet in bios while having spread spectrum off and not hafta haggle ya to make a the rom for me  I tried my hand at making a custom rom to enable some of the cbs stuff and make it that the divisor setting shows back up but it wouldn't boot into windows

also....



elmor said:


> Beta BIOS 6003
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/v3ntibujraw7djz/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-6003.zip sha256 78cf91c7443ffa1c1763f99b37195a8b704861781e6035f9fc7eaee4f2330097
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/333fmade2mdhoud/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-6003.zip sha256 5c22c3409403cfebb80c0e0048c7eec80bbd40d89cfc2a555f09ef608e978a91
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/wms7gdx1qtywp61/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-6003.zip sha256 7cfe68cdaa311fae84c31af2e0d8b1b5612f20309e39b63ade64b553f39456d3
> 
> - Supports NVMe RAID (mainly useful on C6E)
> - Q-Code LED Function option to turn off the Q-code display after POST


Dang it elmor! the divisors better be there!


----------



## Clukos

6003 looks pretty solid over here!










Ready for my 2700x next week


----------



## SaLSouL

A BIOS release on Friday 13th , just aswell it wasnt bios version 4444


----------



## lordzed83

elmor said:


> Beta BIOS 6003
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/v3ntibujraw7djz/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-6003.zip sha256 78cf91c7443ffa1c1763f99b37195a8b704861781e6035f9fc7eaee4f2330097
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/333fmade2mdhoud/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-6003.zip sha256 5c22c3409403cfebb80c0e0048c7eec80bbd40d89cfc2a555f09ef608e978a91
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/wms7gdx1qtywp61/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-6003.zip sha256 7cfe68cdaa311fae84c31af2e0d8b1b5612f20309e39b63ade64b553f39456d3
> 
> - Supports NVMe RAID (mainly useful on C6E)
> - Q-Code LED Function option to turn off the Q-code display after POST


Righ Flashing I hope fan got sorted this time around


----------



## elmor

Since the initial X470 embargo is now up, we wanted to take the chance to give a little something back to the community and say thank you for your patience and help with beta testing. I have seven Crosshair VII Hero (Wi-Fi) boards here allocated for OCN users. Measuring contribution is difficult, but we decided on sending them to the top seven posters in this thread. A lot of your feedback has made it through and plenty of small little tweaks are added to Crosshair VII. You'll have to wait for the reviews for full details on the changes.

I'll be contacting the users listed below over PM for shipping arrangements.

1. @gupsterg (1483 posts)
2. @Timur Born (934 posts)
3. @bluej511 (932 posts)
4. @hurricane28 (924 posts)
5. @lordzed83 (814 posts)
6. @majestynl (688 posts)
7. @Reikoji (646 posts)


-------------------------------------------------




Naeem said:


> elmor can you please pass on the message to your dev team that APM settings do not work since 1701 bios computer does not turn on by itself on power loss no matter what setting i have set in bios



Noted.




LightningManGTS said:


> Dang it elmor! the divisors better be there!



Why? As far as I remember the highest divider is default (0.2 MHz step size). I'm not sure why you'd want to use 0.25/0.5/1 MHz step size. I am looking into the possibility of smaller steps, but no promises.


----------



## Clukos

elmor said:


> Since the initial X470 embargo is now up, we wanted to take the chance to give a little something back to the community and say thank you for your patience and help with beta testing. I have seven Crosshair VII Hero (Wi-Fi) boards here allocated for OCN users. Measuring contribution is difficult, but we decided on sending them to the top seven posters in this thread. A lot of your feedback has made it through and plenty of small little tweaks are added to Crosshair VII. You'll have to wait for the reviews for full details on the changes.
> 
> I'll be contacting the users listed below over PM for shipping arrangements.
> 
> 1. gupsterg (1483 posts)
> 2. Timur Born (934 posts)
> 3. bluej511 (932 posts)
> 4. hurricane28 (924 posts)
> 5. lordzed83 (814 posts)
> 6. majestynl (688 posts)
> 7. Reikoji (646 posts)


That's amazing! Enjoy it you guys!


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Clukos said:


> 6003 looks pretty solid over here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for my 2700x next week


i finally got 3533 to boot XD not touching that CH6 for nothing thanks ASUS for your "SUPPORT"


----------



## elguero

Wow, so cool from you, I new I should´ve posted more!

Congrats to all of you!


----------



## mito1172

Q CODE LED off added


----------



## coreykill99

wow congratulations all of you. thanks @elmor for helping out here the past year. 
Was stopping in to ask where the Qled disable function was but mito already posted it. 

as much as I wanted to I dont think the new ryzen chips are in my future ATM. couldn't sell my girl on why I "needed" one lol. 
but she gave me the green for next years Zen 2. so I submitted my chip for RMA under segfault the other day. and wow. they aren't even trying anymore. got back to me with a simple fedex return label. 
I figured I would still have to post all sorts of settings. 

they must be over it lol.


----------



## crakej

Wow! Congrats you guys! Nice one @elmor


----------



## lordzed83

elmor said:


> Since the initial X470 embargo is now up, we wanted to take the chance to give a little something back to the community and say thank you for your patience and help with beta testing. I have seven Crosshair VII Hero (Wi-Fi) boards here allocated for OCN users. Measuring contribution is difficult, but we decided on sending them to the top seven posters in this thread. A lot of your feedback has made it through and plenty of small little tweaks are added to Crosshair VII. You'll have to wait for the reviews for full details on the changes.
> 
> I'll be contacting the users listed below over PM for shipping arrangements.
> 
> 1. @gupsterg (1483 posts)
> 2. @Timur Born (934 posts)
> 3. @bluej511 (932 posts)
> 4. @hurricane28 (924 posts)
> 5. @lordzed83 (814 posts)
> 6. @majestynl (688 posts)
> 7. @Reikoji (646 posts)
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? As far as I remember the highest divider is default (0.2 MHz step size). I'm not sure why you'd want to use 0.25/0.5/1 MHz step size. I am looking into the possibility of smaller steps, but no promises.




Massive Thanks. I never get or win antything. Had video of 12 scratchcards in row with not a single win on any games. Hopefully this will turn My very bad 2018 around loking like scarface atm after the operation :/



I also can confirm that APM settings does not work on 6001 or 6002 tried Last state and Power on option. If i cut power off to PSU pc will not power up on its own.


Also speed flash tested 6003 boots no problem. First thing I'w tested is Fan control and still cant get It working like It is on 6001 and all previous bioses  can drop a video when PWM setting does not affect speed of fan at all 

@hurricane28 guess sensor fix will be sorted other way in our case


----------



## Anty

In the meantime C7H overview


----------



## zGunBLADEz

i just seeing him with it dont have vrm temp sensors...
Why asus Why...

XD


----------



## Neoony

elmor said:


> Since the initial X470 embargo is now up, we wanted to take the chance to give a little something back to the community and say thank you for your patience and help with beta testing. I have seven Crosshair VII Hero (Wi-Fi) boards here allocated for OCN users. Measuring contribution is difficult, but we decided on sending them to the top seven posters in this thread. A lot of your feedback has made it through and plenty of small little tweaks are added to Crosshair VII. You'll have to wait for the reviews for full details on the changes.
> 
> I'll be contacting the users listed below over PM for shipping arrangements.
> 
> 1. @*gupsterg* (1483 posts)
> 2. @*Timur Born* (934 posts)
> 3. @*bluej511* (932 posts)
> 4. @*hurricane28* (924 posts)
> 5. @*lordzed83* (814 posts)
> 6. @*majestynl* (688 posts)
> 7. @*Reikoji* (646 posts)
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? As far as I remember the highest divider is default (0.2 MHz step size). I'm not sure why you'd want to use 0.25/0.5/1 MHz step size. I am looking into the possibility of smaller steps, but no promises.



Thats pretty awesome!

Gotta complain more xD
....joking xD

But nice to see that ASUS takes things in this thread "seriously"


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Ryzen 2 Pre-Test: X370 & X470 Memory Scaling on R7 2700X, 1700X for those interested






Shame no upgrade till zen 3000 for me


----------



## Neoony

lordzed83 said:


> I also can confirm that APM settings does not work on 6001 or 6002 tried Last state and Power on option. If i cut power off to PSU pc will not power up on its own.


Thats strange.
Just did the test and Power ON works for me, only Last state doesnt.
Weird.

On 6001mod


----------



## Pilotasso

Oh wow. I pre-ordered the 2700X and 5 minutes later I got a notice it was ready to be picked up at the store. So tomorrow I will be bench-marking my original 1700X and then compare with 2700X with BIOS 6003.

I only have a few games:
DCS
Mechwarrior online
Star Citizen Alpha 3.1

Will use also:
3D mark
Cinebench R15
AIDA 64


----------



## [email protected]

elmor said:


> Since the initial X470 embargo is now up, we wanted to take the chance to give a little something back to the community and say thank you for your patience and help with beta testing. I have seven Crosshair VII Hero (Wi-Fi) boards here allocated for OCN users. Measuring contribution is difficult, but we decided on sending them to the top seven posters in this thread. A lot of your feedback has made it through and plenty of small little tweaks are added to Crosshair VII. You'll have to wait for the reviews for full details on the changes.
> 
> I'll be contacting the users listed below over PM for shipping arrangements.
> 
> 1. @gupsterg (1483 posts)
> 2. @Timur Born (934 posts)
> 3. @bluej511 (932 posts)
> 4. @hurricane28 (924 posts)
> 5. @lordzed83 (814 posts)
> 6. @majestynl (688 posts)
> 7. @Reikoji (646 posts)
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> .


VII for seven, and a free wallpaper! 

Dark Hero1 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## LightningManGTS

elmor said:


> Why? As far as I remember the highest divider is default (0.2 MHz step size). I'm not sure why you'd want to use 0.25/0.5/1 MHz step size. I am looking into the possibility of smaller steps, but no promises.


I mean I've been running 3344 memory and 4101cpu solid on a 104.5 blck since bios 1704 or whatever it was, can't do that without divisor 2 or 4. if you want I can get you a list of other combinations of cpu/memory/blck multiples that only work with those divisors and help to reduce system wide voltages

also me disappearing for a couple of months had way bigger consequences then I could of imagine. feels bad man. still, congrats to everyone who was selected as the ultimate beta testers :laugher:


----------



## Manshonyagger

lordzed83 said:


> @hurricane28 guess sensor fix will be sorted other way in our case


Congratulations!

I hope your and hurricane28's sensor and fan issues are solved this way (not sure ).
And I also hope that there is a solution for all others with this issues in the nearby future.

As we say in germany:
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
(Hope dies last!).


----------



## RobrPatty

Congrads guys.


----------



## skline00

Congrats to all of the Crosshair VII x470 mb winners. Classy move Elmor and Asus!

Excited to see how the 2700x performs on my Crosshair VI Hero X370 mb.


----------



## datspike

Congrats to all the lucky ones! I'm sure a lot of us here will be glad to see a memory overclock difference test on 2xxx and even 1xxx cpu's, please make it happen


----------



## MrXL

elmor said:


> Since the initial X470 embargo is now up, we wanted to take the chance to give a little something back to the community and say thank you for your patience and help with beta testing. I have seven Crosshair VII Hero (Wi-Fi) boards here allocated for OCN users. Measuring contribution is difficult, but we decided on sending them to the top seven posters in this thread. A lot of your feedback has made it through and plenty of small little tweaks are added to Crosshair VII. You'll have to wait for the reviews for full details on the changes.
> 
> I'll be contacting the users listed below over PM for shipping arrangements.
> 
> 1. @*gupsterg* (1483 posts)
> 2. @*Timur Born* (934 posts)
> 3. @*bluej511* (932 posts)
> 4. @*hurricane28* (924 posts)
> 5. @*lordzed83* (814 posts)
> 6. @*majestynl* (688 posts)
> 7. @*Reikoji* (646 posts)
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------


Really cool. This thread has been really helpfull due to all (major) contributors and Elmor and Stilt. It was certainly a joint effort to get this platform to where it is now. Congrats to all 7 recipients!


----------



## 1usmus

elmor said:


> Since the initial X470 embargo is now up, we wanted to take the chance to give a little something back to the community and say thank you for your patience and help with beta testing. I have seven Crosshair VII Hero (Wi-Fi) boards here allocated for OCN users. Measuring contribution is difficult, but we decided on sending them to the top seven posters in this thread. A lot of your feedback has made it through and plenty of small little tweaks are added to Crosshair VII. You'll have to wait for the reviews for full details on the changes.
> 
> I'll be contacting the users listed below over PM for shipping arrangements.
> 
> 1. @gupsterg (1483 posts)
> 2. @Timur Born (934 posts)
> 3. @bluej511 (932 posts)
> 4. @hurricane28 (924 posts)
> 5. @lordzed83 (814 posts)
> 6. @majestynl (688 posts)
> 7. @Reikoji (646 posts)
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Noted.
> 
> 
> Why? As far as I remember the highest divider is default (0.2 MHz step size). I'm not sure why you'd want to use 0.25/0.5/1 MHz step size. I am looking into the possibility of smaller steps, but no promises.


I did not think that the company asus will be frightened by the average user
were afraid that I would check with an oscilloscope?  

joke.

___________________


*eCLK asynchronous mode* allows you to overclock the processor separately from the memory

Example:

BCLK 100
BCLK2 102
CPU x41
DRAM 3333mhz

Result:
CPU 4180mhz
DRAM 3333

___________________

*AMD_PBS * this menu was concealed from us

Adjust VRM SVI2 - VDDCR_CPU, VREF, etc




Spoiler






Code:


                                UEFI Protocol Detected
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


                                String Packages
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Offset:		Language:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
0x5948		en-US


                                   Form Sets
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Offset:		Title:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
0x4544		AMD PBS (0x2)


                         Internal Forms Representation
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Offset:		Instruction:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
0x454C Form Set: AMD PBS {0E A7 59 B9 63 B8 C6 0E 33 40 99 C1 8F D8 9F 04 02 22 02 00 03 00 01 71 99 03 93 45 85 04 4B B4 5E 32 EB 83 26 04 0E}
0x4573 	Guid: 0F0B1735-87A0-4193-B266-538C38AF48CE {5F 15 35 17 0B 0F A0 87 93 41 B2 66 53 8C 38 AF 48 CE 03 01 00}
0x4588 	Guid: 0F0B1735-87A0-4193-B266-538C38AF48CE {5F 15 35 17 0B 0F A0 87 93 41 B2 66 53 8C 38 AF 48 CE 04 00 00}
0x459D 	Default Store: en-US 0x0 {5C 06 00 00 00 00}
0x45A3 	Default Store: en-US 0x1 {5C 06 00 00 01 00}
0x45A9 	Var Store: 0x1[145] (AMD_PBS_SETUP) {24 24 46 D7 39 A3 78 F6 B3 49 9F C7 54 CE 0F 9D F2 26 01 00 91 00 41 4D 44 5F 50 42 53 5F 53 45 54 55 50 00}
0x45CD 	Form: AMD PBS Option, Form ID: 0xB {01 86 0B 00 04 00}
0x45D3 		Ref: AMD Firmware Version, Variable: 0xFFFF {0F 0F EB 00 EC 00 01 00 00 00 FF FF 00 0C 00}
0x45E2 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x45E4 			64 Bit Unsigned Int: 0x1 {45 0A 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00}
0x45EE 			Setting: CPU Revision, Variable: 0x0 {05 91 E1 00 E2 00 02 00 01 00 00 00 10 10 00 03 00}
0x45FF 				Option: 0, Value: 0x0 {09 07 E3 00 00 00 00}
0x4606 				Option: 1, Value: 0x1 (default) {09 07 E4 00 10 00 01}
0x460D 				Option: 2, Value: 0x2 {09 07 E5 00 00 00 02}
0x4614 				Option: 3, Value: 0x3 {09 07 E6 00 00 00 03}
0x461B 			End of Options {29 02}
0x461D 		End If {29 02}
0x461F 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x4621 			Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x1, 0x3) {14 0A 02 00 02 00 01 00 03 00}
0x462B 			Setting: Special Display Features, Variable: 0x2 {05 91 0C 00 0D 00 D1 07 01 00 02 00 14 10 00 04 00}
0x463C 				Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
0x4643 				Option: PowerXpress, Value: 0x3 {09 07 0A 00 00 00 03}
0x464A 				Option: HybridGraphics, Value: 0x4 {09 07 0B 00 00 00 04}
0x4651 			End of Options {29 02}
0x4653 		End If {29 02}
0x4655 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x4657 			Variable 0x7D1 equals 0x0 {12 86 D1 07 00 00}
0x465D 				Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x1, 0x3) {14 0A 02 00 02 00 01 00 03 00}
0x4667 				Or {16 02}
0x4669 			End {29 02}
0x466B 			Setting: PX Dynamic Mode, Variable: 0x3 {05 91 0E 00 0F 00 03 00 01 00 03 00 10 10 00 02 00}
0x467C 				Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
0x4683 				Option: dGPU Power Down, Value: 0x1 {09 07 10 00 00 00 01}
0x468A 				Option: PX ULPS Mode, Value: 0x2 {09 07 11 00 00 00 02}
0x4691 			End of Options {29 02}
0x4693 		End If {29 02}
0x4695 		Grayout If: {19 82}
0x4697 			Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x1, 0x3) {14 0A 02 00 02 00 01 00 03 00}
0x46A1 			Setting: Primary Video Adaptor, Variable: 0x4 {05 91 12 00 13 00 04 00 01 00 04 00 10 10 01 02 00}
0x46B2 				Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x2 {5B 06 00 00 00 02}
0x46B8 				Option: Int Graphics (IGD), Value: 0x1 {09 07 14 00 00 00 01}
0x46BF 				Option: Ext Graphics (PEG), Value: 0x2 {09 07 15 00 00 00 02}
0x46C6 			End of Options {29 02}
0x46C8 		End If {29 02}
0x46CA 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x46CC 			Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x1, 0x2, 0x3) {14 0C 02 00 03 00 01 00 02 00 03 00}
0x46D8 			Setting: Adaptive S4, Variable: 0x8 {05 91 1F 00 20 00 05 00 01 00 08 00 10 10 00 02 00}
0x46E9 				Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 {09 07 08 00 00 00 00}
0x46F0 				Option: Enabled , Value: 0x2 (default) {09 07 07 00 10 00 02}
0x46F7 			End of Options {29 02}
0x46F9 		End If {29 02}
0x46FB 		Setting: BIOS PSP Support, Variable: 0x1 {05 91 25 00 26 00 06 00 01 00 01 00 10 10 00 01 00}
0x470C 			Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 {09 07 08 00 00 00 00}
0x4713 			Option: Enabled , Value: 0x1 (default) {09 07 07 00 10 00 01}
0x471A 		End of Options {29 02}
0x471C 		Setting: MITT/WITT Selection, Variable: 0x16 {05 91 28 00 28 00 07 00 01 00 16 00 10 10 00 02 00}
0x472D 			Option: MITT Only, Value: 0x0 {09 07 29 00 00 00 00}
0x4734 			Option: WITT Only, Value: 0x1 {09 07 2A 00 00 00 01}
0x473B 			Option: Both disable, Value: 0x2 (default) {09 07 27 00 10 00 02}
0x4742 		End of Options {29 02}
0x4744 		Setting: LAN Power Enable, Variable: 0x9 {05 91 2B 00 2C 00 08 00 01 00 09 00 10 10 00 01 00}
0x4755 			Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 {09 07 08 00 00 00 00}
0x475C 			Option: Enabled , Value: 0x1 (default) {09 07 07 00 10 00 01}
0x4763 		End of Options {29 02}
0x4765 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x4767 			True {46 02}
0x4769 			Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x476B 				Variable 0x2E equals value in list (0x1) {14 88 2E 00 01 00 01 00}
0x4773 					Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x0, 0x2) {14 0A 02 00 02 00 00 00 02 00}
0x477D 					Or {16 02}
0x477F 				End {29 02}
0x4781 				Setting: PCIe x16/2x8 Switch, Variable: 0xD {05 91 16 00 17 00 09 00 01 00 0D 00 10 10 00 01 00}
0x4792 					Option: 2X8, Value: 0x0 {09 07 18 00 00 00 00}
0x4799 					Option: 1X16, Value: 0x1 (default) {09 07 19 00 10 00 01}
0x47A0 				End of Options {29 02}
0x47A2 			End If {29 02}
0x47A4 		End If {29 02}
0x47A6 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x47A8 			True {46 02}
0x47AA 			Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x47AC 				Variable 0x2 equals 0x0 {12 86 02 00 00 00}
0x47B2 					Variable 0x5F equals 0x1 {12 06 5F 00 01 00}
0x47B8 					Or {16 02}
0x47BA 				End {29 02}
0x47BC 				Setting: SataExpress/M.2 PCIe Switch, Variable: 0xE {05 91 1A 00 1B 00 0A 00 01 00 0E 00 10 10 00 01 00}
0x47CD 					Option: SataExpress, Value: 0x0 {09 07 1C 00 00 00 00}
0x47D4 					Option: M.2 PCIe, Value: 0x1 (default) {09 07 1D 00 10 00 01}
0x47DB 				End of Options {29 02}
0x47DD 			End If {29 02}
0x47DF 		End If {29 02}
0x47E1 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x47E3 			Variable 0xA equals 0x1 {12 86 0A 00 01 00}
0x47E9 				Variable 0x5F equals 0x1 {12 06 5F 00 01 00}
0x47EF 				Or {16 02}
0x47F1 			End {29 02}
0x47F3 			Setting: SataExpress Re-driver setting, Variable: 0xF {05 91 1E 00 1E 00 0B 00 01 00 0F 00 10 10 00 01 00}
0x4804 				Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
0x480B 				Option: Enabled , Value: 0x1 {09 07 07 00 00 00 01}
0x4812 			End of Options {29 02}
0x4814 		End If {29 02}
0x4816 		Setting: Unused GPP Clocks Off, Variable: 0x5 {05 91 21 00 22 00 0C 00 01 00 05 00 10 10 00 01 00}
0x4827 			Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
0x482E 			Option: Enabled , Value: 0x1 {09 07 07 00 00 00 01}
0x4835 		End of Options {29 02}
0x4837 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x4839 			Variable 0xC equals 0x0 {12 06 0C 00 00 00}
0x483F 			Setting: Clock Power Management(CLKREQ#), Variable: 0x6 {05 91 23 00 24 00 0D 00 01 00 06 00 10 10 00 01 00}
0x4850 				Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
0x4857 				Option: Enabled , Value: 0x1 {09 07 07 00 00 00 01}
0x485E 			End of Options {29 02}
0x4860 		End If {29 02}
0x4862 		Setting: Clear MCA at warm rst, Variable: 0x11 {05 91 55 00 56 00 0E 00 01 00 11 00 10 10 00 01 00}
0x4873 			Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
0x487A 			Option: Enabled , Value: 0x1 {09 07 07 00 00 00 01}
0x4881 		End of Options {29 02}
0x4883 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x4885 			Variable 0x2 equals 0x0 {12 06 02 00 00 00}
0x488B 			Setting: Win7 USB Wake Support, Variable: 0x59 {05 91 2D 00 2E 00 0F 00 01 00 59 00 10 10 00 01 00}
0x489C 				Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
0x48A3 				Option: Enabled , Value: 0x1 {09 07 07 00 00 00 01}
0x48AA 			End of Options {29 02}
0x48AC 		End If {29 02}
0x48AE 		Setting: Adjust MEM VDDIO, Variable: 0x17 {05 91 2F 00 32 00 D5 07 01 00 17 00 14 10 00 02 00}
0x48BF 			Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
0x48C6 			Option: Increase VDDIO, Value: 0x1 {09 07 30 00 00 00 01}
0x48CD 			Option: Decrease VDDIO, Value: 0x2 {09 07 31 00 00 00 02}
0x48D4 		End of Options {29 02}
0x48D6 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x48D8 			Variable 0x7D5 equals 0x0 {12 06 D5 07 00 00}
0x48DE 			Numeric: Adjust MME VDDIO Value (0-0) , Variable: 0x18 {07 91 33 00 32 00 10 00 01 00 18 00 00 10 00 1F 00}
0x48EF 				Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
0x48F5 			End {29 02}
0x48F7 		End If {29 02}
0x48F9 		Setting: Adjust APU VDDP, Variable: 0x19 {05 91 34 00 37 00 D6 07 01 00 19 00 14 10 00 02 00}
0x490A 			Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
0x4911 			Option: Increase APU VDDP, Value: 0x1 {09 07 35 00 00 00 01}
0x4918 			Option: Decrease APU VDDP, Value: 0x2 {09 07 36 00 00 00 02}
0x491F 		End of Options {29 02}
0x4921 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x4923 			Variable 0x7D6 equals 0x0 {12 06 D6 07 00 00}
0x4929 			Numeric: Adjust APU VDDP Value (0-0) , Variable: 0x1A {07 91 38 00 37 00 11 00 01 00 1A 00 00 10 00 1F 00}
0x493A 				Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
0x4940 			End {29 02}
0x4942 		End If {29 02}
0x4944 		Setting: Adjust V1.8, Variable: 0x1B {05 91 39 00 3C 00 D7 07 01 00 1B 00 14 10 00 02 00}
0x4955 			Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
0x495C 			Option: Increase V1.8, Value: 0x1 {09 07 3A 00 00 00 01}
0x4963 			Option: Decrease V1.8, Value: 0x2 {09 07 3B 00 00 00 02}
0x496A 		End of Options {29 02}
0x496C 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x496E 			Variable 0x7D7 equals 0x0 {12 06 D7 07 00 00}
0x4974 			Numeric: Adjust V1.8 Value (0-0) , Variable: 0x1C {07 91 3D 00 3C 00 12 00 01 00 1C 00 00 10 00 1E 00}
0x4985 				Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
0x498B 			End {29 02}
0x498D 		End If {29 02}
0x498F 		Setting: Adjust VTT MEM, Variable: 0x1D {05 91 3E 00 3F 00 D8 07 01 00 1D 00 14 10 00 01 00}
0x49A0 			Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
0x49A7 			Option: Enabled , Value: 0x1 {09 07 07 00 00 00 01}
0x49AE 		End of Options {29 02}
0x49B0 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x49B2 			Variable 0x7D8 equals 0x0 {12 06 D8 07 00 00}
0x49B8 			Numeric: Adjust VTT MEM Value (0-0) , Variable: 0x1E {07 91 40 00 3F 00 13 00 01 00 1E 00 00 10 71 8F 00}
0x49C9 				Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x80 {5B 06 00 00 00 80}
0x49CF 			End {29 02}
0x49D1 		End If {29 02}
0x49D3 		Setting: AddCmd MemVref Adjust, Variable: 0x1F {05 91 41 00 42 00 D9 07 01 00 1F 00 14 10 00 01 00}
0x49E4 			Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
0x49EB 			Option: Enabled , Value: 0x1 {09 07 07 00 00 00 01}
0x49F2 		End of Options {29 02}
0x49F4 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x49F6 			Variable 0x7D9 equals 0x0 {12 06 D9 07 00 00}
0x49FC 			Numeric: AddCmd MemVref Adjust Value (0-0) , Variable: 0x20 {07 91 43 00 42 00 14 00 01 00 20 00 00 10 72 8E 00}
0x4A0D 				Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x80 {5B 06 00 00 00 80}
0x4A13 			End {29 02}
0x4A15 		End If {29 02}
0x4A17 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x4A19 			Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x0, 0x1) {14 0A 02 00 02 00 00 00 01 00}
0x4A23 			Setting: Adjust VRM SVI2 - VDDCR_CPU, Variable: 0x5B {05 91 0D 01 0E 01 15 00 01 00 5B 00 14 10 00 02 00}
0x4A34 				Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
0x4A3B 				Option: Offset Mode, Value: 0x1 {09 07 0F 01 00 00 01}
0x4A42 				Option: Gamer Mode, Value: 0x2 {09 07 10 01 00 00 02}
0x4A49 			End of Options {29 02}
0x4A4B 			Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x4A4D 				Variable 0x15 equals 0x1 {12 86 15 00 01 00}
0x4A53 					Not {17 02}
0x4A55 				End {29 02}
0x4A57 				Setting: Adjust VID Offset Mode, Variable: 0x5C {05 91 11 01 0F 01 16 00 01 00 5C 00 14 10 00 02 00}
0x4A68 					Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
0x4A6F 					Option: Increase VID, Value: 0x1 {09 07 14 01 00 00 01}
0x4A76 					Option: Decrease VID, Value: 0x2 {09 07 15 01 00 00 02}
0x4A7D 				End of Options {29 02}
0x4A7F 				Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x4A81 					Variable 0x16 equals 0x0 {12 06 16 00 00 00}
0x4A87 					Numeric: Adjust VID Value (0-0) , Variable: 0x5D {07 94 12 01 13 01 17 00 01 00 5D 00 00 11 00 00 20 03 00 00}
0x4A9B 						Default: 16 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 07 00 00 01 00 00}
0x4AA2 					End {29 02}
0x4AA4 				End If {29 02}
0x4AA6 			End If {29 02}
0x4AA8 			Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x4AAA 				Variable 0x15 equals 0x2 {12 86 15 00 02 00}
0x4AB0 					Not {17 02}
0x4AB2 				End {29 02}
0x4AB4 				Setting: Loop 1 Vmax, Variable: 0x5F {05 91 16 01 17 01 18 00 01 00 5F 00 14 10 0A 0F 00}
0x4AC5 					Option: 1.93125V, Value: 0xA (default) {09 07 18 01 10 00 0A}
0x4ACC 					Option: 2.04375V, Value: 0xB {09 07 19 01 00 00 0B}
0x4AD3 					Option: 2.15625V, Value: 0xC {09 07 1A 01 00 00 0C}
0x4ADA 					Option: 2.26875V, Value: 0xD {09 07 1B 01 00 00 0D}
0x4AE1 					Option: 2.38125V, Value: 0xE {09 07 1C 01 00 00 0E}
0x4AE8 					Option: 2.49375V, Value: 0xF {09 07 1D 01 00 00 0F}
0x4AEF 				End of Options {29 02}
0x4AF1 				Setting: Loop 1 VID, Variable: 0x60 {05 91 1E 01 1F 01 19 00 01 00 60 00 14 10 00 FF 00}
0x4B02 					Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
0x4B09 					Option: 1.25625V, Value: 0x1 {09 07 20 01 00 00 01}
0x4B10 					Option: 1.88125V, Value: 0x2 {09 07 21 01 00 00 02}
0x4B17 					Option: 2.49375V, Value: 0x3 {09 07 22 01 00 00 03}
0x4B1E 					Option: Manual, Value: 0xFF {09 07 23 01 00 00 FF}
0x4B25 				End of Options {29 02}
0x4B27 				Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x4B29 					Variable 0x19 equals 0xFF {12 86 19 00 FF 00}
0x4B2F 						Not {17 02}
0x4B31 					End {29 02}
0x4B33 					Numeric: Loop 1 Manual VID (0-0) , Variable: 0x61 {07 94 24 01 25 01 1A 00 01 00 61 00 00 11 00 00 BE 09 00 00}
0x4B47 						Default: 16 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 07 00 00 01 00 00}
0x4B4E 					End {29 02}
0x4B50 				End If {29 02}
0x4B52 			End If {29 02}
0x4B54 		End If {29 02}
0x4B56 		Setting: External Clock Gen - SATA DISP0, Variable: 0x14 {05 91 44 00 45 00 DA 07 01 00 14 00 14 10 00 01 00}
0x4B67 			Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
0x4B6E 			Option: Enabled , Value: 0x1 {09 07 07 00 00 00 01}
0x4B75 		End of Options {29 02}
0x4B77 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x4B79 			Variable 0x7DA equals 0x0 {12 06 DA 07 00 00}
0x4B7F 			Setting: External Clock Gen - SATA DISP0, Variable: 0x15 {05 91 44 00 45 00 1B 00 01 00 15 00 14 10 00 1E 00}
0x4B90 				Option: 91.25 MHz, Value: 0x0 {09 07 46 00 00 00 00}
0x4B97 				Option: 92.50 MHz, Value: 0x2 {09 07 47 00 00 00 02}
0x4B9E 				Option: 93.75 MHz, Value: 0x4 {09 07 48 00 00 00 04}
0x4BA5 				Option: 95.00 MHz, Value: 0x6 {09 07 49 00 00 00 06}
0x4BAC 				Option: 96.25 MHz, Value: 0x8 {09 07 4A 00 00 00 08}
0x4BB3 				Option: 97.50 MHz, Value: 0xA {09 07 4B 00 00 00 0A}
0x4BBA 				Option: 98.75 MHz, Value: 0xC {09 07 4C 00 00 00 0C}
0x4BC1 				Option: 100.00 MHz, Value: 0xE (default) {09 07 4D 00 10 00 0E}
0x4BC8 				Option: 101.25 MHz, Value: 0x12 {09 07 4E 00 00 00 12}
0x4BCF 				Option: 102.50 MHz, Value: 0x14 {09 07 4F 00 00 00 14}
0x4BD6 				Option: 103.75 MHz, Value: 0x16 {09 07 50 00 00 00 16}
0x4BDD 				Option: 105.00 MHz, Value: 0x18 {09 07 51 00 00 00 18}
0x4BE4 				Option: 106.25 MHz, Value: 0x1A {09 07 52 00 00 00 1A}
0x4BEB 				Option: 107.50 MHz, Value: 0x1C {09 07 53 00 00 00 1C}
0x4BF2 				Option: 108.75 MHz, Value: 0x1E {09 07 54 00 00 00 1E}
0x4BF9 			End of Options {29 02}
0x4BFB 		End If {29 02}
0x4BFD 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x4BFF 			Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x0, 0x1, 0x2) {14 0C 02 00 03 00 00 00 01 00 02 00}
0x4C0B 			Setting: External Clock Gen, Variable: 0x63 {05 91 26 01 27 01 1C 00 01 00 63 00 14 10 00 02 00}
0x4C1C 				Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
0x4C23 				Option: Simple Mode, Value: 0x1 {09 07 28 01 00 00 01}
0x4C2A 				Option: Manual Mode, Value: 0x2 {09 07 29 01 00 00 02}
0x4C31 			End of Options {29 02}
0x4C33 			Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x4C35 				Variable 0x1C equals 0x0 {12 06 1C 00 00 00}
0x4C3B 				Setting: External Clock Source, Variable: 0x6F {05 91 2A 01 2B 01 1D 00 01 00 6F 00 14 10 00 01 00}
0x4C4C 					Option: GPP0, Value: 0x0 {09 07 2C 01 00 00 00}
0x4C53 					Option: GPP1, Value: 0x1 (default) {09 07 2D 01 10 00 01}
0x4C5A 				End of Options {29 02}
0x4C5C 			End If {29 02}
0x4C5E 			Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x4C60 				Variable 0x1C equals 0x1 {12 86 1C 00 01 00}
0x4C66 					Not {17 02}
0x4C68 				End {29 02}
0x4C6A 				Numeric: Simple Mode - Clock Freq (MHz) (0-0) , Variable: 0x64 {07 91 2E 01 2F 01 1E 00 01 00 64 00 00 10 32 96 01}
0x4C7B 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x64 {5B 06 00 00 00 64}
0x4C81 				End {29 02}
0x4C83 			End If {29 02}
0x4C85 			Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x4C87 				Variable 0x1C equals 0x2 {12 86 1C 00 02 00}
0x4C8D 					Not {17 02}
0x4C8F 				End {29 02}
0x4C91 				Numeric: Manual Mode - M Divider (0-0) , Variable: 0x65 {07 91 32 01 30 01 1F 00 01 00 65 00 00 10 01 3F 01}
0x4CA2 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x1E {5B 06 00 00 00 1E}
0x4CA8 				End {29 02}
0x4CAA 				Numeric: Manual Mode - N Divider (0-0) , Variable: 0x66 {07 94 31 01 30 01 20 00 01 00 66 00 00 11 00 00 FF 03 01 00}
0x4CBE 					Default: 16 Bit, Value: 0x258 {5B 07 00 00 01 58 02}
0x4CC5 				End {29 02}
0x4CC7 			End If {29 02}
0x4CC9 		End If {29 02}
0x4CCB 		Setting: SATA Redriver Tuning, Variable: 0x29 {05 91 9A 00 9B 00 DC 07 01 00 29 00 14 10 00 01 00}
0x4CDC 			Option: Auto, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 09 00 10 00 00}
0x4CE3 			Option: Manual, Value: 0x1 {09 07 06 00 00 00 01}
0x4CEA 		End of Options {29 02}
0x4CEC 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x4CEE 			Variable 0x7DC equals 0x0 {12 06 DC 07 00 00}
0x4CF4 			Setting: SataRedrv Com Option1, Variable: 0x36 {05 91 94 00 94 00 21 00 01 00 36 00 14 10 00 01 00}
0x4D05 				Option: Auto, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 09 00 10 00 00}
0x4D0C 				Option: Manual, Value: 0x1 {09 07 06 00 00 00 01}
0x4D13 			End of Options {29 02}
0x4D15 		End If {29 02}
0x4D17 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x4D19 			Variable 0x7DC equals 0x0 {12 86 DC 07 00 00}
0x4D1F 				Variable 0x21 equals 0x0 {12 06 21 00 00 00}
0x4D25 				Or {16 02}
0x4D27 			End {29 02}
0x4D29 			Numeric: SataRedrv Com Option1 Address (0-0) , Variable: 0x37 {07 91 95 00 95 00 22 00 01 00 37 00 00 20 00 FF 01}
0x4D3A 				Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
0x4D40 			End {29 02}
0x4D42 			Numeric: SataRedrv Com Option1 Value (0-0) , Variable: 0x38 {07 91 96 00 96 00 23 00 01 00 38 00 00 20 00 FF 01}
0x4D53 				Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
0x4D59 			End {29 02}
0x4D5B 		End If {29 02}
0x4D5D 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x4D5F 			Variable 0x7DC equals 0x0 {12 06 DC 07 00 00}
0x4D65 			Setting: SataRedrv Com Option2, Variable: 0x39 {05 91 97 00 97 00 24 00 01 00 39 00 14 10 00 01 00}
0x4D76 				Option: Auto, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 09 00 10 00 00}
0x4D7D 				Option: Manual, Value: 0x1 {09 07 06 00 00 00 01}
0x4D84 			End of Options {29 02}
0x4D86 		End If {29 02}
0x4D88 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x4D8A 			Variable 0x7DC equals 0x0 {12 86 DC 07 00 00}
0x4D90 				Variable 0x24 equals 0x0 {12 06 24 00 00 00}
0x4D96 				Or {16 02}
0x4D98 			End {29 02}
0x4D9A 			Numeric: SataRedrv Com Option2 Address (0-0) , Variable: 0x3A {07 91 98 00 98 00 25 00 01 00 3A 00 00 20 00 FF 01}
0x4DAB 				Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
0x4DB1 			End {29 02}
0x4DB3 			Numeric: SataRedrv Com Option2 Value (0-0) , Variable: 0x3B {07 91 99 00 99 00 26 00 01 00 3B 00 00 20 00 FF 01}
0x4DC4 				Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
0x4DCA 			End {29 02}
0x4DCC 		End If {29 02}
0x4DCE 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x4DD0 			Variable 0x7DC equals 0x0 {12 06 DC 07 00 00}
0x4DD6 			Ref: SATA Redriver Tuning, Variable: 0xFFFF {0F 0F 9A 00 9B 00 27 00 00 00 FF FF 00 A1 02}
0x4DE5 		End If {29 02}
0x4DE7 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x4DE9 			Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x0, 0x1, 0x2) {14 0C 02 00 03 00 00 00 01 00 02 00}
0x4DF5 			Setting: AMD Fan Policy, Variable: 0x5A {05 91 09 01 0A 01 28 00 01 00 5A 00 10 10 00 01 00}
0x4E06 				Option: Air Cooling, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 0B 01 10 00 00}
0x4E0D 				Option: Water Cooling, Value: 0x1 {09 07 0C 01 00 00 01}
0x4E14 			End of Options {29 02}
0x4E16 		End If {29 02}
0x4E18 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x4E1A 			Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x1, 0x2, 0x3) {14 0C 02 00 03 00 01 00 02 00 03 00}
0x4E26 			Setting: IMC Fan Control, Variable: 0x3D {05 91 61 00 62 00 D3 07 01 00 3D 00 14 10 00 01 00}
0x4E37 				Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
0x4E3D 				Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 {09 07 08 00 00 00 00}
0x4E44 				Option: Enabled , Value: 0x1 {09 07 07 00 00 00 01}
0x4E4B 			End of Options {29 02}
0x4E4D 		End If {29 02}
0x4E4F 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x4E51 			Variable 0x5E equals 0x0 {12 86 5E 00 00 00}
0x4E57 				Variable 0x7D3 equals 0x0 {12 06 D3 07 00 00}
0x4E5D 				Or {16 02}
0x4E5F 				Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x1, 0x2, 0x3) {14 0C 02 00 03 00 01 00 02 00 03 00}
0x4E6B 				Or {16 02}
0x4E6D 			End {29 02}
0x4E6F 			Ref: IMC Fan Control, Variable: 0xFFFF {0F 0F 63 00 64 00 29 00 00 00 FF FF 00 A0 02}
0x4E7E 		End If {29 02}
0x4E80 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x4E82 			Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x0, 0x1, 0x3) {14 0C 02 00 03 00 00 00 01 00 03 00}
0x4E8E 			Setting: AMD KVM Mouse Protocol, Variable: 0x53 {05 91 E7 00 E8 00 2A 00 01 00 53 00 14 10 00 03 00}
0x4E9F 				Option: Absolute, Value: 0x0 {09 07 E9 00 00 00 00}
0x4EA6 				Option: Simple, Value: 0x1 {09 07 EA 00 00 00 01}
0x4EAD 				Option: Auto, Value: 0x3 (default) {09 07 09 00 10 00 03}
0x4EB4 			End of Options {29 02}
0x4EB6 		End If {29 02}
0x4EB8 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x4EBA 			Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x0, 0x1, 0x2) {14 0C 02 00 03 00 00 00 01 00 02 00}
0x4EC6 			Setting: PcieLanes_4_7_Switch, Variable: 0x69 {05 91 33 01 34 01 2B 00 01 00 69 00 14 10 00 01 00}
0x4ED7 				Option: PT, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 35 01 10 00 00}
0x4EDE 				Option: CPU, Value: 0x1 {09 07 36 01 00 00 01}
0x4EE5 			End of Options {29 02}
0x4EE7 		End If {29 02}
0x4EE9 		Setting: Above 4GB MMIO Enable, Variable: 0x6B {05 91 37 01 38 01 2C 00 01 00 6B 00 14 10 00 01 00}
0x4EFA 			Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
0x4F01 			Option: Enabled , Value: 0x1 {09 07 07 00 00 00 01}
0x4F08 		End of Options {29 02}
0x4F0A 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x4F0C 			Variable 0x2C equals 0x0 {12 06 2C 00 00 00}
0x4F12 			Setting: Above 4GB MMIO Limit, Variable: 0x6C {05 91 39 01 3A 01 2D 00 01 00 6C 00 14 10 23 30 00}
0x4F23 				Option: 35bit (32GB), Value: 0x23 {09 07 3B 01 00 00 23}
0x4F2A 				Option: 36bit (64GB), Value: 0x24 {09 07 3C 01 00 00 24}
0x4F31 				Option: 37bit (128GB), Value: 0x25 {09 07 3D 01 00 00 25}
0x4F38 				Option: 38bit (256GB), Value: 0x26 {09 07 3E 01 00 00 26}
0x4F3F 				Option: 39bit (512GB), Value: 0x27 {09 07 3F 01 00 00 27}
0x4F46 				Option: 40bit (1TB), Value: 0x28 (default) {09 07 40 01 10 00 28}
0x4F4D 				Option: 41bit (2TB), Value: 0x29 {09 07 41 01 00 00 29}
0x4F54 				Option: 42bit (4TB), Value: 0x2A {09 07 42 01 00 00 2A}
0x4F5B 				Option: 43bit (8TB), Value: 0x2B {09 07 43 01 00 00 2B}
0x4F62 				Option: 44bit (16TB), Value: 0x2C {09 07 44 01 00 00 2C}
0x4F69 				Option: 45bit (32TB), Value: 0x2D {09 07 45 01 00 00 2D}
0x4F70 				Option: 46bit (64TB), Value: 0x2E {09 07 46 01 00 00 2E}
0x4F77 				Option: 47bit (128TB), Value: 0x2F {09 07 47 01 00 00 2F}
0x4F7E 				Option: 48bit (256TB), Value: 0x30 {09 07 48 01 00 00 30}
0x4F85 			End of Options {29 02}
0x4F87 		End If {29 02}
0x4F89 		Setting: NVMe RAID mode, Variable: 0x6D {05 91 49 01 4A 01 2E 00 01 00 6D 00 10 10 00 01 00}
0x4F9A 			Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
0x4FA1 			Option: Enabled , Value: 0x1 {09 07 07 00 00 00 01}
0x4FA8 		End of Options {29 02}
0x4FAA 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x4FAC 			Variable 0x2E equals 0x0 {12 86 2E 00 00 00}
0x4FB2 				Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x1, 0x3) {14 0A 02 00 02 00 01 00 03 00}
0x4FBC 				Or {16 02}
0x4FBE 			End {29 02}
0x4FC0 			Setting: PCIe x8 Switch (J10), Variable: 0x6E {05 91 4B 01 4C 01 2F 00 01 00 6E 00 10 10 00 01 00}
0x4FD1 				Option: 1X8, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 4D 01 10 00 00}
0x4FD8 				Option: 2X4, Value: 0x1 {09 07 4E 01 00 00 01}
0x4FDF 			End of Options {29 02}
0x4FE1 		End If {29 02}
0x4FE3 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x4FE5 			Variable 0x2E equals 0x0 {12 86 2E 00 00 00}
0x4FEB 				Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x0, 0x2) {14 0A 02 00 02 00 00 00 02 00}
0x4FF5 				Or {16 02}
0x4FF7 			End {29 02}
0x4FF9 			Setting: PCIe x16 Switch (J10), Variable: 0x6E {05 91 4F 01 50 01 30 00 01 00 6E 00 10 10 00 01 00}
0x500A 				Option: 1X16, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 51 01 10 00 00}
0x5011 				Option: 4X4, Value: 0x1 {09 07 52 01 00 00 01}
0x5018 			End of Options {29 02}
0x501A 		End If {29 02}
0x501C 	End Form {29 02}
0x501E 	Form: IMC Fan Control, Form ID: 0x2A0 {01 86 A0 02 63 00}
0x5024 		Subtitle: Enable or disable external codec through header {02 87 64 00 00 00 00}
0x502B 		End {29 02}
0x502D 		Subtitle:   {02 87 05 00 00 00 00}
0x5034 		End {29 02}
0x5036 		Setting: Thermal Solution, Variable: 0x3E {05 91 75 00 76 00 D4 07 01 00 3E 00 14 10 00 06 00}
0x5047 			Option: Auto, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 09 00 10 00 00}
0x504E 			Option: Manual, Value: 0x3 {09 07 06 00 00 00 03}
0x5055 			Option: 65W, Value: 0x4 {09 07 79 00 00 00 04}
0x505C 			Option: 45W, Value: 0x5 {09 07 78 00 00 00 05}
0x5063 			Option: 35W, Value: 0x6 {09 07 77 00 00 00 06}
0x506A 		End of Options {29 02}
0x506C 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x506E 			Variable 0x7D4 equals value in list (0x0) {14 08 D4 07 01 00 00 00}
0x5076 			Grayout If: {19 82}
0x5078 				Variable 0x7D4 equals 0x4 {12 86 D4 07 04 00}
0x507E 					Variable 0x7D4 equals 0x5 {12 06 D4 07 05 00}
0x5084 					Or {16 02}
0x5086 					Variable 0x7D4 equals 0x6 {12 06 D4 07 06 00}
0x508C 					Or {16 02}
0x508E 				End {29 02}
0x5090 				Setting: AMD StartUp PWM Enable, Variable: 0x52 {05 91 8E 00 8F 00 31 00 01 00 52 00 10 10 00 01 00}
0x50A1 					Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 {09 07 08 00 00 00 00}
0x50A8 					Option: Enabled , Value: 0x1 (default) {09 07 07 00 10 00 01}
0x50AF 				End of Options {29 02}
0x50B1 				Numeric: StartUp PWM (0-0) , Variable: 0x54 {07 91 90 00 91 00 32 00 01 00 54 00 00 10 01 64 00}
0x50C2 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x1E {5B 06 00 00 00 1E}
0x50C8 				End {29 02}
0x50CA 				Setting: Thermal Sensor Select, Variable: 0x58 {05 91 57 00 58 00 33 00 01 00 58 00 10 10 00 01 00}
0x50DB 					Option: SB-TSI, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 5D 00 10 00 00}
0x50E2 					Option: ADM1032, Value: 0x1 {09 07 5E 00 00 00 01}
0x50E9 				End of Options {29 02}
0x50EB 				Numeric: PWM Stepping (0-0) , Variable: 0x40 {07 91 5B 00 5C 00 34 00 01 00 40 00 00 10 01 64 00}
0x50FC 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x1 {5B 06 00 00 00 01}
0x5102 				End {29 02}
0x5104 				Numeric: PWM Ramping (0-0) , Variable: 0x3F {07 91 5F 00 60 00 35 00 01 00 3F 00 00 10 00 64 00}
0x5115 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
0x511B 				End {29 02}
0x511D 				Numeric: CPU AC0 (0-0) , Variable: 0x41 {07 91 65 00 66 00 36 00 01 00 41 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
0x512E 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x50 {5B 06 00 00 00 50}
0x5134 				End {29 02}
0x5136 				Numeric: CPU AC1 (0-0) , Variable: 0x42 {07 91 67 00 68 00 37 00 01 00 42 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
0x5147 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x46 {5B 06 00 00 00 46}
0x514D 				End {29 02}
0x514F 				Numeric: CPU AC2 (0-0) , Variable: 0x43 {07 91 69 00 6A 00 38 00 01 00 43 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
0x5160 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
0x5166 				End {29 02}
0x5168 				Numeric: CPU AC3 (0-0) , Variable: 0x44 {07 91 6B 00 6C 00 39 00 01 00 44 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
0x5179 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
0x517F 				End {29 02}
0x5181 				Numeric: CPU AC4 (0-0) , Variable: 0x45 {07 91 6D 00 6E 00 3A 00 01 00 45 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
0x5192 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
0x5198 				End {29 02}
0x519A 				Numeric: CPU AC5 (0-0) , Variable: 0x46 {07 91 6F 00 70 00 3B 00 01 00 46 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
0x51AB 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
0x51B1 				End {29 02}
0x51B3 				Numeric: CPU AC6 (0-0) , Variable: 0x47 {07 91 71 00 72 00 3C 00 01 00 47 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
0x51C4 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
0x51CA 				End {29 02}
0x51CC 				Numeric: CPU AC7 (0-0) , Variable: 0x48 {07 91 73 00 74 00 3D 00 01 00 48 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
0x51DD 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
0x51E3 				End {29 02}
0x51E5 				Numeric: CPU CRT (0-0) , Variable: 0x49 {07 91 92 00 93 00 3E 00 01 00 49 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
0x51F6 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x64 {5B 06 00 00 00 64}
0x51FC 				End {29 02}
0x51FE 				Numeric: CPU AL0 (0-0) , Variable: 0x4A {07 91 7A 00 7B 00 3F 00 01 00 4A 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
0x520F 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x64 {5B 06 00 00 00 64}
0x5215 				End {29 02}
0x5217 				Numeric: CPU AL1 (0-0) , Variable: 0x4B {07 91 7C 00 7D 00 40 00 01 00 4B 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
0x5228 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0xF {5B 06 00 00 00 0F}
0x522E 				End {29 02}
0x5230 				Numeric: CPU AL2 (0-0) , Variable: 0x4C {07 91 7E 00 7F 00 41 00 01 00 4C 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
0x5241 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0xF {5B 06 00 00 00 0F}
0x5247 				End {29 02}
0x5249 				Numeric: CPU AL3 (0-0) , Variable: 0x4D {07 91 80 00 81 00 42 00 01 00 4D 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
0x525A 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
0x5260 				End {29 02}
0x5262 				Numeric: CPU AL4 (0-0) , Variable: 0x4E {07 91 82 00 83 00 43 00 01 00 4E 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
0x5273 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
0x5279 				End {29 02}
0x527B 				Numeric: CPU AL5 (0-0) , Variable: 0x4F {07 91 84 00 85 00 44 00 01 00 4F 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
0x528C 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
0x5292 				End {29 02}
0x5294 				Numeric: CPU AL6 (0-0) , Variable: 0x50 {07 91 86 00 87 00 45 00 01 00 50 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
0x52A5 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
0x52AB 				End {29 02}
0x52AD 				Numeric: CPU AL7 (0-0) , Variable: 0x51 {07 91 88 00 89 00 46 00 01 00 51 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
0x52BE 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
0x52C4 				End {29 02}
0x52C6 				Numeric: Hysteresis (0-0) , Variable: 0x57 {07 91 59 00 5A 00 47 00 01 00 57 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
0x52D7 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x4 {5B 06 00 00 00 04}
0x52DD 				End {29 02}
0x52DF 				Numeric: Fan Cntr Option 1 (0-0) , Variable: 0x56 {07 91 8A 00 8B 00 48 00 01 00 56 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
0x52F0 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x35 {5B 06 00 00 00 35}
0x52F6 				End {29 02}
0x52F8 				Numeric: Fan Cntr Option 2 (0-0) , Variable: 0x55 {07 91 8C 00 8D 00 49 00 01 00 55 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
0x5309 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x46 {5B 06 00 00 00 46}
0x530F 				End {29 02}
0x5311 			End If {29 02}
0x5313 		End If {29 02}
0x5315 	End Form {29 02}
0x5317 	Form: SATA Redriver Tuning, Form ID: 0x2A1 {01 86 A1 02 9A 00}
0x531D 		Subtitle: SATA Redriver Tuning Page {02 87 9C 00 00 00 00}
0x5324 		End {29 02}
0x5326 		Subtitle:   {02 87 05 00 00 00 00}
0x532D 		End {29 02}
0x532F 		Setting: SATA0 Redriver CHA SD Assert Thresholds, Variable: 0x21 {05 91 9D 00 9E 00 4A 00 01 00 21 00 14 10 00 03 00}
0x5340 			Option: 50mV (00'b), Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 A5 00 10 00 00}
0x5347 			Option: 40mV (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 A6 00 00 00 01}
0x534E 			Option: 75mV (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 A7 00 00 00 02}
0x5355 			Option: 58mV (03'b), Value: 0x3 {09 07 A8 00 00 00 03}
0x535C 		End of Options {29 02}
0x535E 		Setting: SATA0 Redriver CHB SD Assert Thresholds, Variable: 0x26 {05 91 9F 00 A0 00 4B 00 01 00 26 00 14 10 00 03 00}
0x536F 			Option: 50mV (00'b), Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 A5 00 10 00 00}
0x5376 			Option: 40mV (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 A6 00 00 00 01}
0x537D 			Option: 75mV (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 A7 00 00 00 02}
0x5384 			Option: 58mV (03'b), Value: 0x3 {09 07 A8 00 00 00 03}
0x538B 		End of Options {29 02}
0x538D 		Setting: SATA0 Redriver CHA SD De-assert Thresholds, Variable: 0x22 {05 91 A9 00 AA 00 4C 00 01 00 22 00 14 10 00 03 00}
0x539E 			Option: 37mV (00'b), Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 B1 00 10 00 00}
0x53A5 			Option: 22mV (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 B2 00 00 00 01}
0x53AC 			Option: 55mV (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 B3 00 00 00 02}
0x53B3 			Option: 45mV (03'b), Value: 0x3 {09 07 B4 00 00 00 03}
0x53BA 		End of Options {29 02}
0x53BC 		Setting: SATA0 Redriver CHB SD De-assert Thresholds, Variable: 0x27 {05 91 AB 00 AC 00 4D 00 01 00 27 00 14 10 00 03 00}
0x53CD 			Option: 37mV (00'b), Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 B1 00 10 00 00}
0x53D4 			Option: 22mV (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 B2 00 00 00 01}
0x53DB 			Option: 55mV (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 B3 00 00 00 02}
0x53E2 			Option: 45mV (03'b), Value: 0x3 {09 07 B4 00 00 00 03}
0x53E9 		End of Options {29 02}
0x53EB 		Setting: SATA0 Redriver CHA EQ Control, Variable: 0x23 {05 91 B5 00 B6 00 4E 00 01 00 23 00 14 10 00 03 00}
0x53FC 			Option: Level 1 (00'b), Value: 0x0 {09 07 BD 00 00 00 00}
0x5403 			Option: Level 2 (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 BE 00 00 00 01}
0x540A 			Option: Level 3 (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 BF 00 00 00 02}
0x5411 			Option: Level 4 (03'b), Value: 0x3 (default) {09 07 C0 00 10 00 03}
0x5418 		End of Options {29 02}
0x541A 		Setting: SATA0 Redriver CHB EQ Control, Variable: 0x28 {05 91 B7 00 B8 00 4F 00 01 00 28 00 14 10 00 03 00}
0x542B 			Option: Level 1 (00'b), Value: 0x0 {09 07 BD 00 00 00 00}
0x5432 			Option: Level 2 (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 BE 00 00 00 01}
0x5439 			Option: Level 3 (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 BF 00 00 00 02}
0x5440 			Option: Level 4 (03'b), Value: 0x3 (default) {09 07 C0 00 10 00 03}
0x5447 		End of Options {29 02}
0x5449 		Setting: SATA0 Redriver CHA OUTA VOD_DB, Variable: 0x24 {05 91 C1 00 C2 00 50 00 01 00 24 00 14 10 00 07 00}
0x545A 			Option: 0 dB (00'b), Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 C9 00 10 00 00}
0x5461 			Option: -1.5 dB (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 CA 00 00 00 01}
0x5468 			Option: -3.5 dB (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 CB 00 00 00 02}
0x546F 			Option: -5 dB (03'b), Value: 0x3 {09 07 CC 00 00 00 03}
0x5476 			Option: -6 dB (04'b), Value: 0x4 {09 07 CD 00 00 00 04}
0x547D 			Option: -8 dB (05'b), Value: 0x5 {09 07 CE 00 00 00 05}
0x5484 			Option: -9 dB (06'b), Value: 0x6 {09 07 CF 00 00 00 06}
0x548B 			Option: -12 dB (07'b), Value: 0x7 {09 07 D0 00 00 00 07}
0x5492 		End of Options {29 02}
0x5494 		Setting: SATA0 Redriver CHB OUTB VOD_DB, Variable: 0x34 {05 91 C3 00 C4 00 51 00 01 00 34 00 14 10 00 07 00}
0x54A5 			Option: 0 dB (00'b), Value: 0x0 {09 07 C9 00 00 00 00}
0x54AC 			Option: -1.5 dB (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 CA 00 00 00 01}
0x54B3 			Option: -3.5 dB (02'b), Value: 0x2 (default) {09 07 CB 00 10 00 02}
0x54BA 			Option: -5 dB (03'b), Value: 0x3 {09 07 CC 00 00 00 03}
0x54C1 			Option: -6 dB (04'b), Value: 0x4 {09 07 CD 00 00 00 04}
0x54C8 			Option: -8 dB (05'b), Value: 0x5 {09 07 CE 00 00 00 05}
0x54CF 			Option: -9 dB (06'b), Value: 0x6 {09 07 CF 00 00 00 06}
0x54D6 			Option: -12 dB (07'b), Value: 0x7 {09 07 D0 00 00 00 07}
0x54DD 		End of Options {29 02}
0x54DF 		Setting: SATA0 Redriver CHA VOD Control: VOD/VID Ratio, Variable: 0x25 {05 91 D1 00 D2 00 52 00 01 00 25 00 14 10 00 07 00}
0x54F0 			Option: 0 dB (00'b), Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 D9 00 10 00 00}
0x54F7 			Option: -1.5 dB (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 DA 00 00 00 01}
0x54FE 			Option: -3.5 dB (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 DB 00 00 00 02}
0x5505 			Option: -5 dB (03'b), Value: 0x3 {09 07 DC 00 00 00 03}
0x550C 			Option: -6 dB (04'b), Value: 0x4 {09 07 DD 00 00 00 04}
0x5513 			Option: -8 dB (05'b), Value: 0x5 {09 07 DE 00 00 00 05}
0x551A 			Option: -9 dB (06'b), Value: 0x6 {09 07 DF 00 00 00 06}
0x5521 			Option: -12 dB (07'b), Value: 0x7 {09 07 E0 00 00 00 07}
0x5528 		End of Options {29 02}
0x552A 		Setting: SATA0 Redriver CHB VOD Control: VOD/VID Ratio, Variable: 0x35 {05 91 D3 00 D4 00 53 00 01 00 35 00 14 10 00 07 00}
0x553B 			Option: 0 dB (00'b), Value: 0x0 {09 07 D9 00 00 00 00}
0x5542 			Option: -1.5 dB (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 DA 00 00 00 01}
0x5549 			Option: -3.5 dB (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 DB 00 00 00 02}
0x5550 			Option: -5 dB (03'b), Value: 0x3 (default) {09 07 DC 00 10 00 03}
0x5557 			Option: -6 dB (04'b), Value: 0x4 {09 07 DD 00 00 00 04}
0x555E 			Option: -8 dB (05'b), Value: 0x5 {09 07 DE 00 00 00 05}
0x5565 			Option: -9 dB (06'b), Value: 0x6 {09 07 DF 00 00 00 06}
0x556C 			Option: -12 dB (07'b), Value: 0x7 {09 07 E0 00 00 00 07}
0x5573 		End of Options {29 02}
0x5575 		Setting: SATA1 Redriver CHA SD Assert Thresholds, Variable: 0x2A {05 91 A1 00 A2 00 54 00 01 00 2A 00 14 10 00 03 00}
0x5586 			Option: 50mV (00'b), Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 A5 00 10 00 00}
0x558D 			Option: 40mV (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 A6 00 00 00 01}
0x5594 			Option: 75mV (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 A7 00 00 00 02}
0x559B 			Option: 58mV (03'b), Value: 0x3 {09 07 A8 00 00 00 03}
0x55A2 		End of Options {29 02}
0x55A4 		Setting: SATA1 Redriver CHB SD Assert Thresholds, Variable: 0x2F {05 91 A3 00 A4 00 55 00 01 00 2F 00 14 10 00 03 00}
0x55B5 			Option: 50mV (00'b), Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 A5 00 10 00 00}
0x55BC 			Option: 40mV (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 A6 00 00 00 01}
0x55C3 			Option: 75mV (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 A7 00 00 00 02}
0x55CA 			Option: 58mV (03'b), Value: 0x3 {09 07 A8 00 00 00 03}
0x55D1 		End of Options {29 02}
0x55D3 		Setting: SATA1 Redriver CHA SD De-assert Thresholds, Variable: 0x2B {05 91 AD 00 AE 00 56 00 01 00 2B 00 14 10 00 03 00}
0x55E4 			Option: 37mV (00'b), Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 B1 00 10 00 00}
0x55EB 			Option: 22mV (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 B2 00 00 00 01}
0x55F2 			Option: 55mV (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 B3 00 00 00 02}
0x55F9 			Option: 45mV (03'b), Value: 0x3 {09 07 B4 00 00 00 03}
0x5600 		End of Options {29 02}
0x5602 		Setting: SATA1 Redriver CHB SD De-assert Thresholds, Variable: 0x30 {05 91 AF 00 B0 00 57 00 01 00 30 00 14 10 00 03 00}
0x5613 			Option: 37mV (00'b), Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 B1 00 10 00 00}
0x561A 			Option: 22mV (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 B2 00 00 00 01}
0x5621 			Option: 55mV (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 B3 00 00 00 02}
0x5628 			Option: 45mV (03'b), Value: 0x3 {09 07 B4 00 00 00 03}
0x562F 		End of Options {29 02}
0x5631 		Setting: SATA1 Redriver CHA EQ Control, Variable: 0x2C {05 91 B9 00 BA 00 58 00 01 00 2C 00 14 10 00 03 00}
0x5642 			Option: Level 1 (00'b), Value: 0x0 {09 07 BD 00 00 00 00}
0x5649 			Option: Level 2 (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 BE 00 00 00 01}
0x5650 			Option: Level 3 (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 BF 00 00 00 02}
0x5657 			Option: Level 4 (03'b), Value: 0x3 (default) {09 07 C0 00 10 00 03}
0x565E 		End of Options {29 02}
0x5660 		Setting: SATA1 Redriver CHB EQ Control, Variable: 0x31 {05 91 BB 00 BC 00 59 00 01 00 31 00 14 10 00 03 00}
0x5671 			Option: Level 1 (00'b), Value: 0x0 {09 07 BD 00 00 00 00}
0x5678 			Option: Level 2 (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 BE 00 00 00 01}
0x567F 			Option: Level 3 (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 BF 00 00 00 02}
0x5686 			Option: Level 4 (03'b), Value: 0x3 (default) {09 07 C0 00 10 00 03}
0x568D 		End of Options {29 02}
0x568F 		Setting: SATA1 Redriver CHA OUTA VOD_DB, Variable: 0x2D {05 91 C5 00 C6 00 5A 00 01 00 2D 00 14 10 00 07 00}
0x56A0 			Option: 0 dB (00'b), Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 C9 00 10 00 00}
0x56A7 			Option: -1.5 dB (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 CA 00 00 00 01}
0x56AE 			Option: -3.5 dB (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 CB 00 00 00 02}
0x56B5 			Option: -5 dB (03'b), Value: 0x3 {09 07 CC 00 00 00 03}
0x56BC 			Option: -6 dB (04'b), Value: 0x4 {09 07 CD 00 00 00 04}
0x56C3 			Option: -8 dB (05'b), Value: 0x5 {09 07 CE 00 00 00 05}
0x56CA 			Option: -9 dB (06'b), Value: 0x6 {09 07 CF 00 00 00 06}
0x56D1 			Option: -12 dB (07'b), Value: 0x7 {09 07 D0 00 00 00 07}
0x56D8 		End of Options {29 02}
0x56DA 		Setting: SATA1 Redriver CHB OUTB VOD_DB, Variable: 0x32 {05 91 C7 00 C8 00 5B 00 01 00 32 00 14 10 00 07 00}
0x56EB 			Option: 0 dB (00'b), Value: 0x0 {09 07 C9 00 00 00 00}
0x56F2 			Option: -1.5 dB (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 CA 00 00 00 01}
0x56F9 			Option: -3.5 dB (02'b), Value: 0x2 (default) {09 07 CB 00 10 00 02}
0x5700 			Option: -5 dB (03'b), Value: 0x3 {09 07 CC 00 00 00 03}
0x5707 			Option: -6 dB (04'b), Value: 0x4 {09 07 CD 00 00 00 04}
0x570E 			Option: -8 dB (05'b), Value: 0x5 {09 07 CE 00 00 00 05}
0x5715 			Option: -9 dB (06'b), Value: 0x6 {09 07 CF 00 00 00 06}
0x571C 			Option: -12 dB (07'b), Value: 0x7 {09 07 D0 00 00 00 07}
0x5723 		End of Options {29 02}
0x5725 		Setting: SATA1 Redriver CHA VOD Control: VOD/VID Ratio, Variable: 0x2E {05 91 D5 00 D6 00 5C 00 01 00 2E 00 14 10 00 07 00}
0x5736 			Option: 0 dB (00'b), Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 D9 00 10 00 00}
0x573D 			Option: -1.5 dB (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 DA 00 00 00 01}
0x5744 			Option: -3.5 dB (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 DB 00 00 00 02}
0x574B 			Option: -5 dB (03'b), Value: 0x3 {09 07 DC 00 00 00 03}
0x5752 			Option: -6 dB (04'b), Value: 0x4 {09 07 DD 00 00 00 04}
0x5759 			Option: -8 dB (05'b), Value: 0x5 {09 07 DE 00 00 00 05}
0x5760 			Option: -9 dB (06'b), Value: 0x6 {09 07 DF 00 00 00 06}
0x5767 			Option: -12 dB (07'b), Value: 0x7 {09 07 E0 00 00 00 07}
0x576E 		End of Options {29 02}
0x5770 		Setting: SATA1 Redriver CHB VOD Control: VOD/VID Ratio, Variable: 0x33 {05 91 D7 00 D8 00 5D 00 01 00 33 00 14 10 00 07 00}
0x5781 			Option: 0 dB (00'b), Value: 0x0 {09 07 D9 00 00 00 00}
0x5788 			Option: -1.5 dB (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 DA 00 00 00 01}
0x578F 			Option: -3.5 dB (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 DB 00 00 00 02}
0x5796 			Option: -5 dB (03'b), Value: 0x3 (default) {09 07 DC 00 10 00 03}
0x579D 			Option: -6 dB (04'b), Value: 0x4 {09 07 DD 00 00 00 04}
0x57A4 			Option: -8 dB (05'b), Value: 0x5 {09 07 DE 00 00 00 05}
0x57AB 			Option: -9 dB (06'b), Value: 0x6 {09 07 DF 00 00 00 06}
0x57B2 			Option: -12 dB (07'b), Value: 0x7 {09 07 E0 00 00 00 07}
0x57B9 		End of Options {29 02}
0x57BB 	End Form {29 02}
0x57BD 	Form: AMD Firmware Version, Form ID: 0xC {01 86 0C 00 EB 00}
0x57C3 		Subtitle: AMD Firmware Version {02 87 EB 00 00 00 00}
0x57CA 		End {29 02}
0x57CC 		Subtitle:   {02 87 05 00 00 00 00}
0x57D3 		End {29 02}
0x57D5 		Text: AGESA Version {03 08 ED 00 05 00 EE 00}
0x57DD 		Text: PSP BootLoader Version {03 08 EF 00 05 00 F0 00}
0x57E5 		Text: PSP SecureOS Version {03 08 F1 00 05 00 F2 00}
0x57ED 		Subtitle:   {02 87 05 00 00 00 00}
0x57F4 		End {29 02}
0x57F6 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x57F8 			Variable 0x2 equals 0x0 {12 06 02 00 00 00}
0x57FE 			Text: ABL Version {03 08 F3 00 05 00 F4 00}
0x5806 		End If {29 02}
0x5808 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x580A 			Variable 0x2 equals 0x0 {12 06 02 00 00 00}
0x5810 			Text: APCB Version {03 08 F5 00 05 00 F6 00}
0x5818 		End If {29 02}
0x581A 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x581C 			Variable 0x2 equals 0x0 {12 06 02 00 00 00}
0x5822 			Text: APOB Version {03 08 F7 00 05 00 F8 00}
0x582A 		End If {29 02}
0x582C 		Subtitle:   {02 87 05 00 00 00 00}
0x5833 		End {29 02}
0x5835 		Text: Ucode Patch Version {03 08 F9 00 05 00 FA 00}
0x583D 		Subtitle:   {02 87 05 00 00 00 00}
0x5844 		End {29 02}
0x5846 		Text: SMU FW Version {03 08 FB 00 05 00 FC 00}
0x584E 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x5850 			Variable 0x2 equals 0x0 {12 06 02 00 00 00}
0x5856 			Text: DXIO FW Version {03 08 FD 00 05 00 FE 00}
0x585E 		End If {29 02}
0x5860 		Subtitle:   {02 87 05 00 00 00 00}
0x5867 		End {29 02}
0x5869 		Text: XHCI FW Version {03 08 FF 00 05 00 00 01}
0x5871 		Subtitle:   {02 87 05 00 00 00 00}
0x5878 		End {29 02}
0x587A 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x587C 			Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x0, 0x1) {14 0A 02 00 02 00 00 00 01 00}
0x5886 			Text: KVM Version {03 08 07 01 05 00 08 01}
0x588E 		End If {29 02}
0x5890 		Subtitle:   {02 87 05 00 00 00 00}
0x5897 		End {29 02}
0x5899 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
0x589B 			Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x1, 0x3) {14 0A 02 00 02 00 01 00 03 00}
0x58A5 			Text: VBIOS FW Version {03 08 01 01 05 00 02 01}
0x58AD 			Text: GOP Driver Version {03 08 03 01 05 00 04 01}
0x58B5 		End If {29 02}
0x58B7 		Subtitle:   {02 87 05 00 00 00 00}
0x58BE 		End {29 02}
0x58C0 		Text: Promontory FW Version {03 08 05 01 05 00 06 01}
0x58C8 		Subtitle:   {02 87 05 00 00 00 00}
0x58CF 		End {29 02}
0x58D1 		Disable If: {1E 82}
0x58D3 			True {46 02}
0x58D5 			Numeric: en-US (0-0) , Variable: 0x3C {07 91 00 00 00 00 5E 00 01 00 3C 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
0x58E6 			End {29 02}
0x58E8 			Numeric: en-US (0-0) , Variable: 0x68 {07 91 00 00 00 00 5F 00 01 00 68 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
0x58F9 			End {29 02}
0x58FB 		End If {29 02}
0x58FD 	End Form {29 02}
0x58FF End Form Set {29 02}


----------



## Anty

But what is infinity fabric freq? 100 or 102?
If still same as IMC (100) than this feature is pretty useless.


----------



## Pilotasso

1usmus said:


> I did not think that the company asus will be frightened by the average user
> were afraid that I would check with an oscilloscope?
> 
> joke.
> 
> ___________________
> 
> 
> *eCLK asynchronous mode* allows you to overclock the processor separately from the memory
> 
> Example:
> 
> BCLK 100
> BCLK2 102
> CPU x41
> DRAM 3333mhz
> 
> Result:
> CPU 4180mhz
> DRAM 3333
> 
> ___________________
> 
> *AMD_PBS * this menu was concealed from us
> 
> Adjust VRM SVI2 - VDDCR_CPU, VREF, etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> UEFI Protocol Detected
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> String Packages
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Offset:		Language:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 0x5948		en-US
> 
> 
> Form Sets
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Offset:		Title:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 0x4544		AMD PBS (0x2)
> 
> 
> Internal Forms Representation
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Offset:		Instruction:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 0x454C Form Set: AMD PBS {0E A7 59 B9 63 B8 C6 0E 33 40 99 C1 8F D8 9F 04 02 22 02 00 03 00 01 71 99 03 93 45 85 04 4B B4 5E 32 EB 83 26 04 0E}
> 0x4573 	Guid: 0F0B1735-87A0-4193-B266-538C38AF48CE {5F 15 35 17 0B 0F A0 87 93 41 B2 66 53 8C 38 AF 48 CE 03 01 00}
> 0x4588 	Guid: 0F0B1735-87A0-4193-B266-538C38AF48CE {5F 15 35 17 0B 0F A0 87 93 41 B2 66 53 8C 38 AF 48 CE 04 00 00}
> 0x459D 	Default Store: en-US 0x0 {5C 06 00 00 00 00}
> 0x45A3 	Default Store: en-US 0x1 {5C 06 00 00 01 00}
> 0x45A9 	Var Store: 0x1[145] (AMD_PBS_SETUP) {24 24 46 D7 39 A3 78 F6 B3 49 9F C7 54 CE 0F 9D F2 26 01 00 91 00 41 4D 44 5F 50 42 53 5F 53 45 54 55 50 00}
> 0x45CD 	Form: AMD PBS Option, Form ID: 0xB {01 86 0B 00 04 00}
> 0x45D3 		Ref: AMD Firmware Version, Variable: 0xFFFF {0F 0F EB 00 EC 00 01 00 00 00 FF FF 00 0C 00}
> 0x45E2 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x45E4 			64 Bit Unsigned Int: 0x1 {45 0A 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00}
> 0x45EE 			Setting: CPU Revision, Variable: 0x0 {05 91 E1 00 E2 00 02 00 01 00 00 00 10 10 00 03 00}
> 0x45FF 				Option: 0, Value: 0x0 {09 07 E3 00 00 00 00}
> 0x4606 				Option: 1, Value: 0x1 (default) {09 07 E4 00 10 00 01}
> 0x460D 				Option: 2, Value: 0x2 {09 07 E5 00 00 00 02}
> 0x4614 				Option: 3, Value: 0x3 {09 07 E6 00 00 00 03}
> 0x461B 			End of Options {29 02}
> 0x461D 		End If {29 02}
> 0x461F 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4621 			Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x1, 0x3) {14 0A 02 00 02 00 01 00 03 00}
> 0x462B 			Setting: Special Display Features, Variable: 0x2 {05 91 0C 00 0D 00 D1 07 01 00 02 00 14 10 00 04 00}
> 0x463C 				Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
> 0x4643 				Option: PowerXpress, Value: 0x3 {09 07 0A 00 00 00 03}
> 0x464A 				Option: HybridGraphics, Value: 0x4 {09 07 0B 00 00 00 04}
> 0x4651 			End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4653 		End If {29 02}
> 0x4655 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4657 			Variable 0x7D1 equals 0x0 {12 86 D1 07 00 00}
> 0x465D 				Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x1, 0x3) {14 0A 02 00 02 00 01 00 03 00}
> 0x4667 				Or {16 02}
> 0x4669 			End {29 02}
> 0x466B 			Setting: PX Dynamic Mode, Variable: 0x3 {05 91 0E 00 0F 00 03 00 01 00 03 00 10 10 00 02 00}
> 0x467C 				Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
> 0x4683 				Option: dGPU Power Down, Value: 0x1 {09 07 10 00 00 00 01}
> 0x468A 				Option: PX ULPS Mode, Value: 0x2 {09 07 11 00 00 00 02}
> 0x4691 			End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4693 		End If {29 02}
> 0x4695 		Grayout If: {19 82}
> 0x4697 			Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x1, 0x3) {14 0A 02 00 02 00 01 00 03 00}
> 0x46A1 			Setting: Primary Video Adaptor, Variable: 0x4 {05 91 12 00 13 00 04 00 01 00 04 00 10 10 01 02 00}
> 0x46B2 				Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x2 {5B 06 00 00 00 02}
> 0x46B8 				Option: Int Graphics (IGD), Value: 0x1 {09 07 14 00 00 00 01}
> 0x46BF 				Option: Ext Graphics (PEG), Value: 0x2 {09 07 15 00 00 00 02}
> 0x46C6 			End of Options {29 02}
> 0x46C8 		End If {29 02}
> 0x46CA 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x46CC 			Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x1, 0x2, 0x3) {14 0C 02 00 03 00 01 00 02 00 03 00}
> 0x46D8 			Setting: Adaptive S4, Variable: 0x8 {05 91 1F 00 20 00 05 00 01 00 08 00 10 10 00 02 00}
> 0x46E9 				Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 {09 07 08 00 00 00 00}
> 0x46F0 				Option: Enabled , Value: 0x2 (default) {09 07 07 00 10 00 02}
> 0x46F7 			End of Options {29 02}
> 0x46F9 		End If {29 02}
> 0x46FB 		Setting: BIOS PSP Support, Variable: 0x1 {05 91 25 00 26 00 06 00 01 00 01 00 10 10 00 01 00}
> 0x470C 			Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 {09 07 08 00 00 00 00}
> 0x4713 			Option: Enabled , Value: 0x1 (default) {09 07 07 00 10 00 01}
> 0x471A 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x471C 		Setting: MITT/WITT Selection, Variable: 0x16 {05 91 28 00 28 00 07 00 01 00 16 00 10 10 00 02 00}
> 0x472D 			Option: MITT Only, Value: 0x0 {09 07 29 00 00 00 00}
> 0x4734 			Option: WITT Only, Value: 0x1 {09 07 2A 00 00 00 01}
> 0x473B 			Option: Both disable, Value: 0x2 (default) {09 07 27 00 10 00 02}
> 0x4742 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4744 		Setting: LAN Power Enable, Variable: 0x9 {05 91 2B 00 2C 00 08 00 01 00 09 00 10 10 00 01 00}
> 0x4755 			Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 {09 07 08 00 00 00 00}
> 0x475C 			Option: Enabled , Value: 0x1 (default) {09 07 07 00 10 00 01}
> 0x4763 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4765 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4767 			True {46 02}
> 0x4769 			Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x476B 				Variable 0x2E equals value in list (0x1) {14 88 2E 00 01 00 01 00}
> 0x4773 					Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x0, 0x2) {14 0A 02 00 02 00 00 00 02 00}
> 0x477D 					Or {16 02}
> 0x477F 				End {29 02}
> 0x4781 				Setting: PCIe x16/2x8 Switch, Variable: 0xD {05 91 16 00 17 00 09 00 01 00 0D 00 10 10 00 01 00}
> 0x4792 					Option: 2X8, Value: 0x0 {09 07 18 00 00 00 00}
> 0x4799 					Option: 1X16, Value: 0x1 (default) {09 07 19 00 10 00 01}
> 0x47A0 				End of Options {29 02}
> 0x47A2 			End If {29 02}
> 0x47A4 		End If {29 02}
> 0x47A6 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x47A8 			True {46 02}
> 0x47AA 			Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x47AC 				Variable 0x2 equals 0x0 {12 86 02 00 00 00}
> 0x47B2 					Variable 0x5F equals 0x1 {12 06 5F 00 01 00}
> 0x47B8 					Or {16 02}
> 0x47BA 				End {29 02}
> 0x47BC 				Setting: SataExpress/M.2 PCIe Switch, Variable: 0xE {05 91 1A 00 1B 00 0A 00 01 00 0E 00 10 10 00 01 00}
> 0x47CD 					Option: SataExpress, Value: 0x0 {09 07 1C 00 00 00 00}
> 0x47D4 					Option: M.2 PCIe, Value: 0x1 (default) {09 07 1D 00 10 00 01}
> 0x47DB 				End of Options {29 02}
> 0x47DD 			End If {29 02}
> 0x47DF 		End If {29 02}
> 0x47E1 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x47E3 			Variable 0xA equals 0x1 {12 86 0A 00 01 00}
> 0x47E9 				Variable 0x5F equals 0x1 {12 06 5F 00 01 00}
> 0x47EF 				Or {16 02}
> 0x47F1 			End {29 02}
> 0x47F3 			Setting: SataExpress Re-driver setting, Variable: 0xF {05 91 1E 00 1E 00 0B 00 01 00 0F 00 10 10 00 01 00}
> 0x4804 				Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
> 0x480B 				Option: Enabled , Value: 0x1 {09 07 07 00 00 00 01}
> 0x4812 			End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4814 		End If {29 02}
> 0x4816 		Setting: Unused GPP Clocks Off, Variable: 0x5 {05 91 21 00 22 00 0C 00 01 00 05 00 10 10 00 01 00}
> 0x4827 			Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
> 0x482E 			Option: Enabled , Value: 0x1 {09 07 07 00 00 00 01}
> 0x4835 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4837 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4839 			Variable 0xC equals 0x0 {12 06 0C 00 00 00}
> 0x483F 			Setting: Clock Power Management(CLKREQ#), Variable: 0x6 {05 91 23 00 24 00 0D 00 01 00 06 00 10 10 00 01 00}
> 0x4850 				Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
> 0x4857 				Option: Enabled , Value: 0x1 {09 07 07 00 00 00 01}
> 0x485E 			End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4860 		End If {29 02}
> 0x4862 		Setting: Clear MCA at warm rst, Variable: 0x11 {05 91 55 00 56 00 0E 00 01 00 11 00 10 10 00 01 00}
> 0x4873 			Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
> 0x487A 			Option: Enabled , Value: 0x1 {09 07 07 00 00 00 01}
> 0x4881 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4883 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4885 			Variable 0x2 equals 0x0 {12 06 02 00 00 00}
> 0x488B 			Setting: Win7 USB Wake Support, Variable: 0x59 {05 91 2D 00 2E 00 0F 00 01 00 59 00 10 10 00 01 00}
> 0x489C 				Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
> 0x48A3 				Option: Enabled , Value: 0x1 {09 07 07 00 00 00 01}
> 0x48AA 			End of Options {29 02}
> 0x48AC 		End If {29 02}
> 0x48AE 		Setting: Adjust MEM VDDIO, Variable: 0x17 {05 91 2F 00 32 00 D5 07 01 00 17 00 14 10 00 02 00}
> 0x48BF 			Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
> 0x48C6 			Option: Increase VDDIO, Value: 0x1 {09 07 30 00 00 00 01}
> 0x48CD 			Option: Decrease VDDIO, Value: 0x2 {09 07 31 00 00 00 02}
> 0x48D4 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x48D6 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x48D8 			Variable 0x7D5 equals 0x0 {12 06 D5 07 00 00}
> 0x48DE 			Numeric: Adjust MME VDDIO Value (0-0) , Variable: 0x18 {07 91 33 00 32 00 10 00 01 00 18 00 00 10 00 1F 00}
> 0x48EF 				Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
> 0x48F5 			End {29 02}
> 0x48F7 		End If {29 02}
> 0x48F9 		Setting: Adjust APU VDDP, Variable: 0x19 {05 91 34 00 37 00 D6 07 01 00 19 00 14 10 00 02 00}
> 0x490A 			Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
> 0x4911 			Option: Increase APU VDDP, Value: 0x1 {09 07 35 00 00 00 01}
> 0x4918 			Option: Decrease APU VDDP, Value: 0x2 {09 07 36 00 00 00 02}
> 0x491F 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4921 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4923 			Variable 0x7D6 equals 0x0 {12 06 D6 07 00 00}
> 0x4929 			Numeric: Adjust APU VDDP Value (0-0) , Variable: 0x1A {07 91 38 00 37 00 11 00 01 00 1A 00 00 10 00 1F 00}
> 0x493A 				Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
> 0x4940 			End {29 02}
> 0x4942 		End If {29 02}
> 0x4944 		Setting: Adjust V1.8, Variable: 0x1B {05 91 39 00 3C 00 D7 07 01 00 1B 00 14 10 00 02 00}
> 0x4955 			Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
> 0x495C 			Option: Increase V1.8, Value: 0x1 {09 07 3A 00 00 00 01}
> 0x4963 			Option: Decrease V1.8, Value: 0x2 {09 07 3B 00 00 00 02}
> 0x496A 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x496C 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x496E 			Variable 0x7D7 equals 0x0 {12 06 D7 07 00 00}
> 0x4974 			Numeric: Adjust V1.8 Value (0-0) , Variable: 0x1C {07 91 3D 00 3C 00 12 00 01 00 1C 00 00 10 00 1E 00}
> 0x4985 				Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
> 0x498B 			End {29 02}
> 0x498D 		End If {29 02}
> 0x498F 		Setting: Adjust VTT MEM, Variable: 0x1D {05 91 3E 00 3F 00 D8 07 01 00 1D 00 14 10 00 01 00}
> 0x49A0 			Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
> 0x49A7 			Option: Enabled , Value: 0x1 {09 07 07 00 00 00 01}
> 0x49AE 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x49B0 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x49B2 			Variable 0x7D8 equals 0x0 {12 06 D8 07 00 00}
> 0x49B8 			Numeric: Adjust VTT MEM Value (0-0) , Variable: 0x1E {07 91 40 00 3F 00 13 00 01 00 1E 00 00 10 71 8F 00}
> 0x49C9 				Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x80 {5B 06 00 00 00 80}
> 0x49CF 			End {29 02}
> 0x49D1 		End If {29 02}
> 0x49D3 		Setting: AddCmd MemVref Adjust, Variable: 0x1F {05 91 41 00 42 00 D9 07 01 00 1F 00 14 10 00 01 00}
> 0x49E4 			Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
> 0x49EB 			Option: Enabled , Value: 0x1 {09 07 07 00 00 00 01}
> 0x49F2 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x49F4 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x49F6 			Variable 0x7D9 equals 0x0 {12 06 D9 07 00 00}
> 0x49FC 			Numeric: AddCmd MemVref Adjust Value (0-0) , Variable: 0x20 {07 91 43 00 42 00 14 00 01 00 20 00 00 10 72 8E 00}
> 0x4A0D 				Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x80 {5B 06 00 00 00 80}
> 0x4A13 			End {29 02}
> 0x4A15 		End If {29 02}
> 0x4A17 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4A19 			Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x0, 0x1) {14 0A 02 00 02 00 00 00 01 00}
> 0x4A23 			Setting: Adjust VRM SVI2 - VDDCR_CPU, Variable: 0x5B {05 91 0D 01 0E 01 15 00 01 00 5B 00 14 10 00 02 00}
> 0x4A34 				Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
> 0x4A3B 				Option: Offset Mode, Value: 0x1 {09 07 0F 01 00 00 01}
> 0x4A42 				Option: Gamer Mode, Value: 0x2 {09 07 10 01 00 00 02}
> 0x4A49 			End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4A4B 			Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4A4D 				Variable 0x15 equals 0x1 {12 86 15 00 01 00}
> 0x4A53 					Not {17 02}
> 0x4A55 				End {29 02}
> 0x4A57 				Setting: Adjust VID Offset Mode, Variable: 0x5C {05 91 11 01 0F 01 16 00 01 00 5C 00 14 10 00 02 00}
> 0x4A68 					Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
> 0x4A6F 					Option: Increase VID, Value: 0x1 {09 07 14 01 00 00 01}
> 0x4A76 					Option: Decrease VID, Value: 0x2 {09 07 15 01 00 00 02}
> 0x4A7D 				End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4A7F 				Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4A81 					Variable 0x16 equals 0x0 {12 06 16 00 00 00}
> 0x4A87 					Numeric: Adjust VID Value (0-0) , Variable: 0x5D {07 94 12 01 13 01 17 00 01 00 5D 00 00 11 00 00 20 03 00 00}
> 0x4A9B 						Default: 16 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 07 00 00 01 00 00}
> 0x4AA2 					End {29 02}
> 0x4AA4 				End If {29 02}
> 0x4AA6 			End If {29 02}
> 0x4AA8 			Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4AAA 				Variable 0x15 equals 0x2 {12 86 15 00 02 00}
> 0x4AB0 					Not {17 02}
> 0x4AB2 				End {29 02}
> 0x4AB4 				Setting: Loop 1 Vmax, Variable: 0x5F {05 91 16 01 17 01 18 00 01 00 5F 00 14 10 0A 0F 00}
> 0x4AC5 					Option: 1.93125V, Value: 0xA (default) {09 07 18 01 10 00 0A}
> 0x4ACC 					Option: 2.04375V, Value: 0xB {09 07 19 01 00 00 0B}
> 0x4AD3 					Option: 2.15625V, Value: 0xC {09 07 1A 01 00 00 0C}
> 0x4ADA 					Option: 2.26875V, Value: 0xD {09 07 1B 01 00 00 0D}
> 0x4AE1 					Option: 2.38125V, Value: 0xE {09 07 1C 01 00 00 0E}
> 0x4AE8 					Option: 2.49375V, Value: 0xF {09 07 1D 01 00 00 0F}
> 0x4AEF 				End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4AF1 				Setting: Loop 1 VID, Variable: 0x60 {05 91 1E 01 1F 01 19 00 01 00 60 00 14 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x4B02 					Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
> 0x4B09 					Option: 1.25625V, Value: 0x1 {09 07 20 01 00 00 01}
> 0x4B10 					Option: 1.88125V, Value: 0x2 {09 07 21 01 00 00 02}
> 0x4B17 					Option: 2.49375V, Value: 0x3 {09 07 22 01 00 00 03}
> 0x4B1E 					Option: Manual, Value: 0xFF {09 07 23 01 00 00 FF}
> 0x4B25 				End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4B27 				Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4B29 					Variable 0x19 equals 0xFF {12 86 19 00 FF 00}
> 0x4B2F 						Not {17 02}
> 0x4B31 					End {29 02}
> 0x4B33 					Numeric: Loop 1 Manual VID (0-0) , Variable: 0x61 {07 94 24 01 25 01 1A 00 01 00 61 00 00 11 00 00 BE 09 00 00}
> 0x4B47 						Default: 16 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 07 00 00 01 00 00}
> 0x4B4E 					End {29 02}
> 0x4B50 				End If {29 02}
> 0x4B52 			End If {29 02}
> 0x4B54 		End If {29 02}
> 0x4B56 		Setting: External Clock Gen - SATA DISP0, Variable: 0x14 {05 91 44 00 45 00 DA 07 01 00 14 00 14 10 00 01 00}
> 0x4B67 			Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
> 0x4B6E 			Option: Enabled , Value: 0x1 {09 07 07 00 00 00 01}
> 0x4B75 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4B77 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4B79 			Variable 0x7DA equals 0x0 {12 06 DA 07 00 00}
> 0x4B7F 			Setting: External Clock Gen - SATA DISP0, Variable: 0x15 {05 91 44 00 45 00 1B 00 01 00 15 00 14 10 00 1E 00}
> 0x4B90 				Option: 91.25 MHz, Value: 0x0 {09 07 46 00 00 00 00}
> 0x4B97 				Option: 92.50 MHz, Value: 0x2 {09 07 47 00 00 00 02}
> 0x4B9E 				Option: 93.75 MHz, Value: 0x4 {09 07 48 00 00 00 04}
> 0x4BA5 				Option: 95.00 MHz, Value: 0x6 {09 07 49 00 00 00 06}
> 0x4BAC 				Option: 96.25 MHz, Value: 0x8 {09 07 4A 00 00 00 08}
> 0x4BB3 				Option: 97.50 MHz, Value: 0xA {09 07 4B 00 00 00 0A}
> 0x4BBA 				Option: 98.75 MHz, Value: 0xC {09 07 4C 00 00 00 0C}
> 0x4BC1 				Option: 100.00 MHz, Value: 0xE (default) {09 07 4D 00 10 00 0E}
> 0x4BC8 				Option: 101.25 MHz, Value: 0x12 {09 07 4E 00 00 00 12}
> 0x4BCF 				Option: 102.50 MHz, Value: 0x14 {09 07 4F 00 00 00 14}
> 0x4BD6 				Option: 103.75 MHz, Value: 0x16 {09 07 50 00 00 00 16}
> 0x4BDD 				Option: 105.00 MHz, Value: 0x18 {09 07 51 00 00 00 18}
> 0x4BE4 				Option: 106.25 MHz, Value: 0x1A {09 07 52 00 00 00 1A}
> 0x4BEB 				Option: 107.50 MHz, Value: 0x1C {09 07 53 00 00 00 1C}
> 0x4BF2 				Option: 108.75 MHz, Value: 0x1E {09 07 54 00 00 00 1E}
> 0x4BF9 			End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4BFB 		End If {29 02}
> 0x4BFD 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4BFF 			Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x0, 0x1, 0x2) {14 0C 02 00 03 00 00 00 01 00 02 00}
> 0x4C0B 			Setting: External Clock Gen, Variable: 0x63 {05 91 26 01 27 01 1C 00 01 00 63 00 14 10 00 02 00}
> 0x4C1C 				Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
> 0x4C23 				Option: Simple Mode, Value: 0x1 {09 07 28 01 00 00 01}
> 0x4C2A 				Option: Manual Mode, Value: 0x2 {09 07 29 01 00 00 02}
> 0x4C31 			End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4C33 			Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4C35 				Variable 0x1C equals 0x0 {12 06 1C 00 00 00}
> 0x4C3B 				Setting: External Clock Source, Variable: 0x6F {05 91 2A 01 2B 01 1D 00 01 00 6F 00 14 10 00 01 00}
> 0x4C4C 					Option: GPP0, Value: 0x0 {09 07 2C 01 00 00 00}
> 0x4C53 					Option: GPP1, Value: 0x1 (default) {09 07 2D 01 10 00 01}
> 0x4C5A 				End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4C5C 			End If {29 02}
> 0x4C5E 			Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4C60 				Variable 0x1C equals 0x1 {12 86 1C 00 01 00}
> 0x4C66 					Not {17 02}
> 0x4C68 				End {29 02}
> 0x4C6A 				Numeric: Simple Mode - Clock Freq (MHz) (0-0) , Variable: 0x64 {07 91 2E 01 2F 01 1E 00 01 00 64 00 00 10 32 96 01}
> 0x4C7B 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x64 {5B 06 00 00 00 64}
> 0x4C81 				End {29 02}
> 0x4C83 			End If {29 02}
> 0x4C85 			Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4C87 				Variable 0x1C equals 0x2 {12 86 1C 00 02 00}
> 0x4C8D 					Not {17 02}
> 0x4C8F 				End {29 02}
> 0x4C91 				Numeric: Manual Mode - M Divider (0-0) , Variable: 0x65 {07 91 32 01 30 01 1F 00 01 00 65 00 00 10 01 3F 01}
> 0x4CA2 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x1E {5B 06 00 00 00 1E}
> 0x4CA8 				End {29 02}
> 0x4CAA 				Numeric: Manual Mode - N Divider (0-0) , Variable: 0x66 {07 94 31 01 30 01 20 00 01 00 66 00 00 11 00 00 FF 03 01 00}
> 0x4CBE 					Default: 16 Bit, Value: 0x258 {5B 07 00 00 01 58 02}
> 0x4CC5 				End {29 02}
> 0x4CC7 			End If {29 02}
> 0x4CC9 		End If {29 02}
> 0x4CCB 		Setting: SATA Redriver Tuning, Variable: 0x29 {05 91 9A 00 9B 00 DC 07 01 00 29 00 14 10 00 01 00}
> 0x4CDC 			Option: Auto, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 09 00 10 00 00}
> 0x4CE3 			Option: Manual, Value: 0x1 {09 07 06 00 00 00 01}
> 0x4CEA 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4CEC 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4CEE 			Variable 0x7DC equals 0x0 {12 06 DC 07 00 00}
> 0x4CF4 			Setting: SataRedrv Com Option1, Variable: 0x36 {05 91 94 00 94 00 21 00 01 00 36 00 14 10 00 01 00}
> 0x4D05 				Option: Auto, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 09 00 10 00 00}
> 0x4D0C 				Option: Manual, Value: 0x1 {09 07 06 00 00 00 01}
> 0x4D13 			End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4D15 		End If {29 02}
> 0x4D17 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4D19 			Variable 0x7DC equals 0x0 {12 86 DC 07 00 00}
> 0x4D1F 				Variable 0x21 equals 0x0 {12 06 21 00 00 00}
> 0x4D25 				Or {16 02}
> 0x4D27 			End {29 02}
> 0x4D29 			Numeric: SataRedrv Com Option1 Address (0-0) , Variable: 0x37 {07 91 95 00 95 00 22 00 01 00 37 00 00 20 00 FF 01}
> 0x4D3A 				Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
> 0x4D40 			End {29 02}
> 0x4D42 			Numeric: SataRedrv Com Option1 Value (0-0) , Variable: 0x38 {07 91 96 00 96 00 23 00 01 00 38 00 00 20 00 FF 01}
> 0x4D53 				Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
> 0x4D59 			End {29 02}
> 0x4D5B 		End If {29 02}
> 0x4D5D 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4D5F 			Variable 0x7DC equals 0x0 {12 06 DC 07 00 00}
> 0x4D65 			Setting: SataRedrv Com Option2, Variable: 0x39 {05 91 97 00 97 00 24 00 01 00 39 00 14 10 00 01 00}
> 0x4D76 				Option: Auto, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 09 00 10 00 00}
> 0x4D7D 				Option: Manual, Value: 0x1 {09 07 06 00 00 00 01}
> 0x4D84 			End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4D86 		End If {29 02}
> 0x4D88 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4D8A 			Variable 0x7DC equals 0x0 {12 86 DC 07 00 00}
> 0x4D90 				Variable 0x24 equals 0x0 {12 06 24 00 00 00}
> 0x4D96 				Or {16 02}
> 0x4D98 			End {29 02}
> 0x4D9A 			Numeric: SataRedrv Com Option2 Address (0-0) , Variable: 0x3A {07 91 98 00 98 00 25 00 01 00 3A 00 00 20 00 FF 01}
> 0x4DAB 				Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
> 0x4DB1 			End {29 02}
> 0x4DB3 			Numeric: SataRedrv Com Option2 Value (0-0) , Variable: 0x3B {07 91 99 00 99 00 26 00 01 00 3B 00 00 20 00 FF 01}
> 0x4DC4 				Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
> 0x4DCA 			End {29 02}
> 0x4DCC 		End If {29 02}
> 0x4DCE 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4DD0 			Variable 0x7DC equals 0x0 {12 06 DC 07 00 00}
> 0x4DD6 			Ref: SATA Redriver Tuning, Variable: 0xFFFF {0F 0F 9A 00 9B 00 27 00 00 00 FF FF 00 A1 02}
> 0x4DE5 		End If {29 02}
> 0x4DE7 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4DE9 			Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x0, 0x1, 0x2) {14 0C 02 00 03 00 00 00 01 00 02 00}
> 0x4DF5 			Setting: AMD Fan Policy, Variable: 0x5A {05 91 09 01 0A 01 28 00 01 00 5A 00 10 10 00 01 00}
> 0x4E06 				Option: Air Cooling, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 0B 01 10 00 00}
> 0x4E0D 				Option: Water Cooling, Value: 0x1 {09 07 0C 01 00 00 01}
> 0x4E14 			End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4E16 		End If {29 02}
> 0x4E18 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4E1A 			Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x1, 0x2, 0x3) {14 0C 02 00 03 00 01 00 02 00 03 00}
> 0x4E26 			Setting: IMC Fan Control, Variable: 0x3D {05 91 61 00 62 00 D3 07 01 00 3D 00 14 10 00 01 00}
> 0x4E37 				Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
> 0x4E3D 				Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 {09 07 08 00 00 00 00}
> 0x4E44 				Option: Enabled , Value: 0x1 {09 07 07 00 00 00 01}
> 0x4E4B 			End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4E4D 		End If {29 02}
> 0x4E4F 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4E51 			Variable 0x5E equals 0x0 {12 86 5E 00 00 00}
> 0x4E57 				Variable 0x7D3 equals 0x0 {12 06 D3 07 00 00}
> 0x4E5D 				Or {16 02}
> 0x4E5F 				Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x1, 0x2, 0x3) {14 0C 02 00 03 00 01 00 02 00 03 00}
> 0x4E6B 				Or {16 02}
> 0x4E6D 			End {29 02}
> 0x4E6F 			Ref: IMC Fan Control, Variable: 0xFFFF {0F 0F 63 00 64 00 29 00 00 00 FF FF 00 A0 02}
> 0x4E7E 		End If {29 02}
> 0x4E80 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4E82 			Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x0, 0x1, 0x3) {14 0C 02 00 03 00 00 00 01 00 03 00}
> 0x4E8E 			Setting: AMD KVM Mouse Protocol, Variable: 0x53 {05 91 E7 00 E8 00 2A 00 01 00 53 00 14 10 00 03 00}
> 0x4E9F 				Option: Absolute, Value: 0x0 {09 07 E9 00 00 00 00}
> 0x4EA6 				Option: Simple, Value: 0x1 {09 07 EA 00 00 00 01}
> 0x4EAD 				Option: Auto, Value: 0x3 (default) {09 07 09 00 10 00 03}
> 0x4EB4 			End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4EB6 		End If {29 02}
> 0x4EB8 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4EBA 			Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x0, 0x1, 0x2) {14 0C 02 00 03 00 00 00 01 00 02 00}
> 0x4EC6 			Setting: PcieLanes_4_7_Switch, Variable: 0x69 {05 91 33 01 34 01 2B 00 01 00 69 00 14 10 00 01 00}
> 0x4ED7 				Option: PT, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 35 01 10 00 00}
> 0x4EDE 				Option: CPU, Value: 0x1 {09 07 36 01 00 00 01}
> 0x4EE5 			End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4EE7 		End If {29 02}
> 0x4EE9 		Setting: Above 4GB MMIO Enable, Variable: 0x6B {05 91 37 01 38 01 2C 00 01 00 6B 00 14 10 00 01 00}
> 0x4EFA 			Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
> 0x4F01 			Option: Enabled , Value: 0x1 {09 07 07 00 00 00 01}
> 0x4F08 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4F0A 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4F0C 			Variable 0x2C equals 0x0 {12 06 2C 00 00 00}
> 0x4F12 			Setting: Above 4GB MMIO Limit, Variable: 0x6C {05 91 39 01 3A 01 2D 00 01 00 6C 00 14 10 23 30 00}
> 0x4F23 				Option: 35bit (32GB), Value: 0x23 {09 07 3B 01 00 00 23}
> 0x4F2A 				Option: 36bit (64GB), Value: 0x24 {09 07 3C 01 00 00 24}
> 0x4F31 				Option: 37bit (128GB), Value: 0x25 {09 07 3D 01 00 00 25}
> 0x4F38 				Option: 38bit (256GB), Value: 0x26 {09 07 3E 01 00 00 26}
> 0x4F3F 				Option: 39bit (512GB), Value: 0x27 {09 07 3F 01 00 00 27}
> 0x4F46 				Option: 40bit (1TB), Value: 0x28 (default) {09 07 40 01 10 00 28}
> 0x4F4D 				Option: 41bit (2TB), Value: 0x29 {09 07 41 01 00 00 29}
> 0x4F54 				Option: 42bit (4TB), Value: 0x2A {09 07 42 01 00 00 2A}
> 0x4F5B 				Option: 43bit (8TB), Value: 0x2B {09 07 43 01 00 00 2B}
> 0x4F62 				Option: 44bit (16TB), Value: 0x2C {09 07 44 01 00 00 2C}
> 0x4F69 				Option: 45bit (32TB), Value: 0x2D {09 07 45 01 00 00 2D}
> 0x4F70 				Option: 46bit (64TB), Value: 0x2E {09 07 46 01 00 00 2E}
> 0x4F77 				Option: 47bit (128TB), Value: 0x2F {09 07 47 01 00 00 2F}
> 0x4F7E 				Option: 48bit (256TB), Value: 0x30 {09 07 48 01 00 00 30}
> 0x4F85 			End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4F87 		End If {29 02}
> 0x4F89 		Setting: NVMe RAID mode, Variable: 0x6D {05 91 49 01 4A 01 2E 00 01 00 6D 00 10 10 00 01 00}
> 0x4F9A 			Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
> 0x4FA1 			Option: Enabled , Value: 0x1 {09 07 07 00 00 00 01}
> 0x4FA8 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4FAA 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4FAC 			Variable 0x2E equals 0x0 {12 86 2E 00 00 00}
> 0x4FB2 				Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x1, 0x3) {14 0A 02 00 02 00 01 00 03 00}
> 0x4FBC 				Or {16 02}
> 0x4FBE 			End {29 02}
> 0x4FC0 			Setting: PCIe x8 Switch (J10), Variable: 0x6E {05 91 4B 01 4C 01 2F 00 01 00 6E 00 10 10 00 01 00}
> 0x4FD1 				Option: 1X8, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 4D 01 10 00 00}
> 0x4FD8 				Option: 2X4, Value: 0x1 {09 07 4E 01 00 00 01}
> 0x4FDF 			End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4FE1 		End If {29 02}
> 0x4FE3 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4FE5 			Variable 0x2E equals 0x0 {12 86 2E 00 00 00}
> 0x4FEB 				Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x0, 0x2) {14 0A 02 00 02 00 00 00 02 00}
> 0x4FF5 				Or {16 02}
> 0x4FF7 			End {29 02}
> 0x4FF9 			Setting: PCIe x16 Switch (J10), Variable: 0x6E {05 91 4F 01 50 01 30 00 01 00 6E 00 10 10 00 01 00}
> 0x500A 				Option: 1X16, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 51 01 10 00 00}
> 0x5011 				Option: 4X4, Value: 0x1 {09 07 52 01 00 00 01}
> 0x5018 			End of Options {29 02}
> 0x501A 		End If {29 02}
> 0x501C 	End Form {29 02}
> 0x501E 	Form: IMC Fan Control, Form ID: 0x2A0 {01 86 A0 02 63 00}
> 0x5024 		Subtitle: Enable or disable external codec through header {02 87 64 00 00 00 00}
> 0x502B 		End {29 02}
> 0x502D 		Subtitle:   {02 87 05 00 00 00 00}
> 0x5034 		End {29 02}
> 0x5036 		Setting: Thermal Solution, Variable: 0x3E {05 91 75 00 76 00 D4 07 01 00 3E 00 14 10 00 06 00}
> 0x5047 			Option: Auto, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 09 00 10 00 00}
> 0x504E 			Option: Manual, Value: 0x3 {09 07 06 00 00 00 03}
> 0x5055 			Option: 65W, Value: 0x4 {09 07 79 00 00 00 04}
> 0x505C 			Option: 45W, Value: 0x5 {09 07 78 00 00 00 05}
> 0x5063 			Option: 35W, Value: 0x6 {09 07 77 00 00 00 06}
> 0x506A 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x506C 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x506E 			Variable 0x7D4 equals value in list (0x0) {14 08 D4 07 01 00 00 00}
> 0x5076 			Grayout If: {19 82}
> 0x5078 				Variable 0x7D4 equals 0x4 {12 86 D4 07 04 00}
> 0x507E 					Variable 0x7D4 equals 0x5 {12 06 D4 07 05 00}
> 0x5084 					Or {16 02}
> 0x5086 					Variable 0x7D4 equals 0x6 {12 06 D4 07 06 00}
> 0x508C 					Or {16 02}
> 0x508E 				End {29 02}
> 0x5090 				Setting: AMD StartUp PWM Enable, Variable: 0x52 {05 91 8E 00 8F 00 31 00 01 00 52 00 10 10 00 01 00}
> 0x50A1 					Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 {09 07 08 00 00 00 00}
> 0x50A8 					Option: Enabled , Value: 0x1 (default) {09 07 07 00 10 00 01}
> 0x50AF 				End of Options {29 02}
> 0x50B1 				Numeric: StartUp PWM (0-0) , Variable: 0x54 {07 91 90 00 91 00 32 00 01 00 54 00 00 10 01 64 00}
> 0x50C2 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x1E {5B 06 00 00 00 1E}
> 0x50C8 				End {29 02}
> 0x50CA 				Setting: Thermal Sensor Select, Variable: 0x58 {05 91 57 00 58 00 33 00 01 00 58 00 10 10 00 01 00}
> 0x50DB 					Option: SB-TSI, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 5D 00 10 00 00}
> 0x50E2 					Option: ADM1032, Value: 0x1 {09 07 5E 00 00 00 01}
> 0x50E9 				End of Options {29 02}
> 0x50EB 				Numeric: PWM Stepping (0-0) , Variable: 0x40 {07 91 5B 00 5C 00 34 00 01 00 40 00 00 10 01 64 00}
> 0x50FC 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x1 {5B 06 00 00 00 01}
> 0x5102 				End {29 02}
> 0x5104 				Numeric: PWM Ramping (0-0) , Variable: 0x3F {07 91 5F 00 60 00 35 00 01 00 3F 00 00 10 00 64 00}
> 0x5115 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
> 0x511B 				End {29 02}
> 0x511D 				Numeric: CPU AC0 (0-0) , Variable: 0x41 {07 91 65 00 66 00 36 00 01 00 41 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x512E 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x50 {5B 06 00 00 00 50}
> 0x5134 				End {29 02}
> 0x5136 				Numeric: CPU AC1 (0-0) , Variable: 0x42 {07 91 67 00 68 00 37 00 01 00 42 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x5147 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x46 {5B 06 00 00 00 46}
> 0x514D 				End {29 02}
> 0x514F 				Numeric: CPU AC2 (0-0) , Variable: 0x43 {07 91 69 00 6A 00 38 00 01 00 43 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x5160 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
> 0x5166 				End {29 02}
> 0x5168 				Numeric: CPU AC3 (0-0) , Variable: 0x44 {07 91 6B 00 6C 00 39 00 01 00 44 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x5179 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
> 0x517F 				End {29 02}
> 0x5181 				Numeric: CPU AC4 (0-0) , Variable: 0x45 {07 91 6D 00 6E 00 3A 00 01 00 45 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x5192 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
> 0x5198 				End {29 02}
> 0x519A 				Numeric: CPU AC5 (0-0) , Variable: 0x46 {07 91 6F 00 70 00 3B 00 01 00 46 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x51AB 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
> 0x51B1 				End {29 02}
> 0x51B3 				Numeric: CPU AC6 (0-0) , Variable: 0x47 {07 91 71 00 72 00 3C 00 01 00 47 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x51C4 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
> 0x51CA 				End {29 02}
> 0x51CC 				Numeric: CPU AC7 (0-0) , Variable: 0x48 {07 91 73 00 74 00 3D 00 01 00 48 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x51DD 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
> 0x51E3 				End {29 02}
> 0x51E5 				Numeric: CPU CRT (0-0) , Variable: 0x49 {07 91 92 00 93 00 3E 00 01 00 49 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x51F6 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x64 {5B 06 00 00 00 64}
> 0x51FC 				End {29 02}
> 0x51FE 				Numeric: CPU AL0 (0-0) , Variable: 0x4A {07 91 7A 00 7B 00 3F 00 01 00 4A 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x520F 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x64 {5B 06 00 00 00 64}
> 0x5215 				End {29 02}
> 0x5217 				Numeric: CPU AL1 (0-0) , Variable: 0x4B {07 91 7C 00 7D 00 40 00 01 00 4B 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x5228 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0xF {5B 06 00 00 00 0F}
> 0x522E 				End {29 02}
> 0x5230 				Numeric: CPU AL2 (0-0) , Variable: 0x4C {07 91 7E 00 7F 00 41 00 01 00 4C 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x5241 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0xF {5B 06 00 00 00 0F}
> 0x5247 				End {29 02}
> 0x5249 				Numeric: CPU AL3 (0-0) , Variable: 0x4D {07 91 80 00 81 00 42 00 01 00 4D 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x525A 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
> 0x5260 				End {29 02}
> 0x5262 				Numeric: CPU AL4 (0-0) , Variable: 0x4E {07 91 82 00 83 00 43 00 01 00 4E 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x5273 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
> 0x5279 				End {29 02}
> 0x527B 				Numeric: CPU AL5 (0-0) , Variable: 0x4F {07 91 84 00 85 00 44 00 01 00 4F 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x528C 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
> 0x5292 				End {29 02}
> 0x5294 				Numeric: CPU AL6 (0-0) , Variable: 0x50 {07 91 86 00 87 00 45 00 01 00 50 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x52A5 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
> 0x52AB 				End {29 02}
> 0x52AD 				Numeric: CPU AL7 (0-0) , Variable: 0x51 {07 91 88 00 89 00 46 00 01 00 51 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x52BE 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
> 0x52C4 				End {29 02}
> 0x52C6 				Numeric: Hysteresis (0-0) , Variable: 0x57 {07 91 59 00 5A 00 47 00 01 00 57 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x52D7 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x4 {5B 06 00 00 00 04}
> 0x52DD 				End {29 02}
> 0x52DF 				Numeric: Fan Cntr Option 1 (0-0) , Variable: 0x56 {07 91 8A 00 8B 00 48 00 01 00 56 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x52F0 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x35 {5B 06 00 00 00 35}
> 0x52F6 				End {29 02}
> 0x52F8 				Numeric: Fan Cntr Option 2 (0-0) , Variable: 0x55 {07 91 8C 00 8D 00 49 00 01 00 55 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x5309 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x46 {5B 06 00 00 00 46}
> 0x530F 				End {29 02}
> 0x5311 			End If {29 02}
> 0x5313 		End If {29 02}
> 0x5315 	End Form {29 02}
> 0x5317 	Form: SATA Redriver Tuning, Form ID: 0x2A1 {01 86 A1 02 9A 00}
> 0x531D 		Subtitle: SATA Redriver Tuning Page {02 87 9C 00 00 00 00}
> 0x5324 		End {29 02}
> 0x5326 		Subtitle:   {02 87 05 00 00 00 00}
> 0x532D 		End {29 02}
> 0x532F 		Setting: SATA0 Redriver CHA SD Assert Thresholds, Variable: 0x21 {05 91 9D 00 9E 00 4A 00 01 00 21 00 14 10 00 03 00}
> 0x5340 			Option: 50mV (00'b), Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 A5 00 10 00 00}
> 0x5347 			Option: 40mV (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 A6 00 00 00 01}
> 0x534E 			Option: 75mV (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 A7 00 00 00 02}
> 0x5355 			Option: 58mV (03'b), Value: 0x3 {09 07 A8 00 00 00 03}
> 0x535C 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x535E 		Setting: SATA0 Redriver CHB SD Assert Thresholds, Variable: 0x26 {05 91 9F 00 A0 00 4B 00 01 00 26 00 14 10 00 03 00}
> 0x536F 			Option: 50mV (00'b), Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 A5 00 10 00 00}
> 0x5376 			Option: 40mV (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 A6 00 00 00 01}
> 0x537D 			Option: 75mV (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 A7 00 00 00 02}
> 0x5384 			Option: 58mV (03'b), Value: 0x3 {09 07 A8 00 00 00 03}
> 0x538B 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x538D 		Setting: SATA0 Redriver CHA SD De-assert Thresholds, Variable: 0x22 {05 91 A9 00 AA 00 4C 00 01 00 22 00 14 10 00 03 00}
> 0x539E 			Option: 37mV (00'b), Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 B1 00 10 00 00}
> 0x53A5 			Option: 22mV (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 B2 00 00 00 01}
> 0x53AC 			Option: 55mV (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 B3 00 00 00 02}
> 0x53B3 			Option: 45mV (03'b), Value: 0x3 {09 07 B4 00 00 00 03}
> 0x53BA 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x53BC 		Setting: SATA0 Redriver CHB SD De-assert Thresholds, Variable: 0x27 {05 91 AB 00 AC 00 4D 00 01 00 27 00 14 10 00 03 00}
> 0x53CD 			Option: 37mV (00'b), Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 B1 00 10 00 00}
> 0x53D4 			Option: 22mV (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 B2 00 00 00 01}
> 0x53DB 			Option: 55mV (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 B3 00 00 00 02}
> 0x53E2 			Option: 45mV (03'b), Value: 0x3 {09 07 B4 00 00 00 03}
> 0x53E9 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x53EB 		Setting: SATA0 Redriver CHA EQ Control, Variable: 0x23 {05 91 B5 00 B6 00 4E 00 01 00 23 00 14 10 00 03 00}
> 0x53FC 			Option: Level 1 (00'b), Value: 0x0 {09 07 BD 00 00 00 00}
> 0x5403 			Option: Level 2 (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 BE 00 00 00 01}
> 0x540A 			Option: Level 3 (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 BF 00 00 00 02}
> 0x5411 			Option: Level 4 (03'b), Value: 0x3 (default) {09 07 C0 00 10 00 03}
> 0x5418 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x541A 		Setting: SATA0 Redriver CHB EQ Control, Variable: 0x28 {05 91 B7 00 B8 00 4F 00 01 00 28 00 14 10 00 03 00}
> 0x542B 			Option: Level 1 (00'b), Value: 0x0 {09 07 BD 00 00 00 00}
> 0x5432 			Option: Level 2 (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 BE 00 00 00 01}
> 0x5439 			Option: Level 3 (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 BF 00 00 00 02}
> 0x5440 			Option: Level 4 (03'b), Value: 0x3 (default) {09 07 C0 00 10 00 03}
> 0x5447 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x5449 		Setting: SATA0 Redriver CHA OUTA VOD_DB, Variable: 0x24 {05 91 C1 00 C2 00 50 00 01 00 24 00 14 10 00 07 00}
> 0x545A 			Option: 0 dB (00'b), Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 C9 00 10 00 00}
> 0x5461 			Option: -1.5 dB (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 CA 00 00 00 01}
> 0x5468 			Option: -3.5 dB (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 CB 00 00 00 02}
> 0x546F 			Option: -5 dB (03'b), Value: 0x3 {09 07 CC 00 00 00 03}
> 0x5476 			Option: -6 dB (04'b), Value: 0x4 {09 07 CD 00 00 00 04}
> 0x547D 			Option: -8 dB (05'b), Value: 0x5 {09 07 CE 00 00 00 05}
> 0x5484 			Option: -9 dB (06'b), Value: 0x6 {09 07 CF 00 00 00 06}
> 0x548B 			Option: -12 dB (07'b), Value: 0x7 {09 07 D0 00 00 00 07}
> 0x5492 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x5494 		Setting: SATA0 Redriver CHB OUTB VOD_DB, Variable: 0x34 {05 91 C3 00 C4 00 51 00 01 00 34 00 14 10 00 07 00}
> 0x54A5 			Option: 0 dB (00'b), Value: 0x0 {09 07 C9 00 00 00 00}
> 0x54AC 			Option: -1.5 dB (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 CA 00 00 00 01}
> 0x54B3 			Option: -3.5 dB (02'b), Value: 0x2 (default) {09 07 CB 00 10 00 02}
> 0x54BA 			Option: -5 dB (03'b), Value: 0x3 {09 07 CC 00 00 00 03}
> 0x54C1 			Option: -6 dB (04'b), Value: 0x4 {09 07 CD 00 00 00 04}
> 0x54C8 			Option: -8 dB (05'b), Value: 0x5 {09 07 CE 00 00 00 05}
> 0x54CF 			Option: -9 dB (06'b), Value: 0x6 {09 07 CF 00 00 00 06}
> 0x54D6 			Option: -12 dB (07'b), Value: 0x7 {09 07 D0 00 00 00 07}
> 0x54DD 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x54DF 		Setting: SATA0 Redriver CHA VOD Control: VOD/VID Ratio, Variable: 0x25 {05 91 D1 00 D2 00 52 00 01 00 25 00 14 10 00 07 00}
> 0x54F0 			Option: 0 dB (00'b), Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 D9 00 10 00 00}
> 0x54F7 			Option: -1.5 dB (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 DA 00 00 00 01}
> 0x54FE 			Option: -3.5 dB (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 DB 00 00 00 02}
> 0x5505 			Option: -5 dB (03'b), Value: 0x3 {09 07 DC 00 00 00 03}
> 0x550C 			Option: -6 dB (04'b), Value: 0x4 {09 07 DD 00 00 00 04}
> 0x5513 			Option: -8 dB (05'b), Value: 0x5 {09 07 DE 00 00 00 05}
> 0x551A 			Option: -9 dB (06'b), Value: 0x6 {09 07 DF 00 00 00 06}
> 0x5521 			Option: -12 dB (07'b), Value: 0x7 {09 07 E0 00 00 00 07}
> 0x5528 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x552A 		Setting: SATA0 Redriver CHB VOD Control: VOD/VID Ratio, Variable: 0x35 {05 91 D3 00 D4 00 53 00 01 00 35 00 14 10 00 07 00}
> 0x553B 			Option: 0 dB (00'b), Value: 0x0 {09 07 D9 00 00 00 00}
> 0x5542 			Option: -1.5 dB (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 DA 00 00 00 01}
> 0x5549 			Option: -3.5 dB (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 DB 00 00 00 02}
> 0x5550 			Option: -5 dB (03'b), Value: 0x3 (default) {09 07 DC 00 10 00 03}
> 0x5557 			Option: -6 dB (04'b), Value: 0x4 {09 07 DD 00 00 00 04}
> 0x555E 			Option: -8 dB (05'b), Value: 0x5 {09 07 DE 00 00 00 05}
> 0x5565 			Option: -9 dB (06'b), Value: 0x6 {09 07 DF 00 00 00 06}
> 0x556C 			Option: -12 dB (07'b), Value: 0x7 {09 07 E0 00 00 00 07}
> 0x5573 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x5575 		Setting: SATA1 Redriver CHA SD Assert Thresholds, Variable: 0x2A {05 91 A1 00 A2 00 54 00 01 00 2A 00 14 10 00 03 00}
> 0x5586 			Option: 50mV (00'b), Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 A5 00 10 00 00}
> 0x558D 			Option: 40mV (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 A6 00 00 00 01}
> 0x5594 			Option: 75mV (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 A7 00 00 00 02}
> 0x559B 			Option: 58mV (03'b), Value: 0x3 {09 07 A8 00 00 00 03}
> 0x55A2 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x55A4 		Setting: SATA1 Redriver CHB SD Assert Thresholds, Variable: 0x2F {05 91 A3 00 A4 00 55 00 01 00 2F 00 14 10 00 03 00}
> 0x55B5 			Option: 50mV (00'b), Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 A5 00 10 00 00}
> 0x55BC 			Option: 40mV (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 A6 00 00 00 01}
> 0x55C3 			Option: 75mV (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 A7 00 00 00 02}
> 0x55CA 			Option: 58mV (03'b), Value: 0x3 {09 07 A8 00 00 00 03}
> 0x55D1 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x55D3 		Setting: SATA1 Redriver CHA SD De-assert Thresholds, Variable: 0x2B {05 91 AD 00 AE 00 56 00 01 00 2B 00 14 10 00 03 00}
> 0x55E4 			Option: 37mV (00'b), Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 B1 00 10 00 00}
> 0x55EB 			Option: 22mV (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 B2 00 00 00 01}
> 0x55F2 			Option: 55mV (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 B3 00 00 00 02}
> 0x55F9 			Option: 45mV (03'b), Value: 0x3 {09 07 B4 00 00 00 03}
> 0x5600 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x5602 		Setting: SATA1 Redriver CHB SD De-assert Thresholds, Variable: 0x30 {05 91 AF 00 B0 00 57 00 01 00 30 00 14 10 00 03 00}
> 0x5613 			Option: 37mV (00'b), Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 B1 00 10 00 00}
> 0x561A 			Option: 22mV (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 B2 00 00 00 01}
> 0x5621 			Option: 55mV (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 B3 00 00 00 02}
> 0x5628 			Option: 45mV (03'b), Value: 0x3 {09 07 B4 00 00 00 03}
> 0x562F 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x5631 		Setting: SATA1 Redriver CHA EQ Control, Variable: 0x2C {05 91 B9 00 BA 00 58 00 01 00 2C 00 14 10 00 03 00}
> 0x5642 			Option: Level 1 (00'b), Value: 0x0 {09 07 BD 00 00 00 00}
> 0x5649 			Option: Level 2 (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 BE 00 00 00 01}
> 0x5650 			Option: Level 3 (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 BF 00 00 00 02}
> 0x5657 			Option: Level 4 (03'b), Value: 0x3 (default) {09 07 C0 00 10 00 03}
> 0x565E 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x5660 		Setting: SATA1 Redriver CHB EQ Control, Variable: 0x31 {05 91 BB 00 BC 00 59 00 01 00 31 00 14 10 00 03 00}
> 0x5671 			Option: Level 1 (00'b), Value: 0x0 {09 07 BD 00 00 00 00}
> 0x5678 			Option: Level 2 (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 BE 00 00 00 01}
> 0x567F 			Option: Level 3 (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 BF 00 00 00 02}
> 0x5686 			Option: Level 4 (03'b), Value: 0x3 (default) {09 07 C0 00 10 00 03}
> 0x568D 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x568F 		Setting: SATA1 Redriver CHA OUTA VOD_DB, Variable: 0x2D {05 91 C5 00 C6 00 5A 00 01 00 2D 00 14 10 00 07 00}
> 0x56A0 			Option: 0 dB (00'b), Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 C9 00 10 00 00}
> 0x56A7 			Option: -1.5 dB (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 CA 00 00 00 01}
> 0x56AE 			Option: -3.5 dB (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 CB 00 00 00 02}
> 0x56B5 			Option: -5 dB (03'b), Value: 0x3 {09 07 CC 00 00 00 03}
> 0x56BC 			Option: -6 dB (04'b), Value: 0x4 {09 07 CD 00 00 00 04}
> 0x56C3 			Option: -8 dB (05'b), Value: 0x5 {09 07 CE 00 00 00 05}
> 0x56CA 			Option: -9 dB (06'b), Value: 0x6 {09 07 CF 00 00 00 06}
> 0x56D1 			Option: -12 dB (07'b), Value: 0x7 {09 07 D0 00 00 00 07}
> 0x56D8 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x56DA 		Setting: SATA1 Redriver CHB OUTB VOD_DB, Variable: 0x32 {05 91 C7 00 C8 00 5B 00 01 00 32 00 14 10 00 07 00}
> 0x56EB 			Option: 0 dB (00'b), Value: 0x0 {09 07 C9 00 00 00 00}
> 0x56F2 			Option: -1.5 dB (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 CA 00 00 00 01}
> 0x56F9 			Option: -3.5 dB (02'b), Value: 0x2 (default) {09 07 CB 00 10 00 02}
> 0x5700 			Option: -5 dB (03'b), Value: 0x3 {09 07 CC 00 00 00 03}
> 0x5707 			Option: -6 dB (04'b), Value: 0x4 {09 07 CD 00 00 00 04}
> 0x570E 			Option: -8 dB (05'b), Value: 0x5 {09 07 CE 00 00 00 05}
> 0x5715 			Option: -9 dB (06'b), Value: 0x6 {09 07 CF 00 00 00 06}
> 0x571C 			Option: -12 dB (07'b), Value: 0x7 {09 07 D0 00 00 00 07}
> 0x5723 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x5725 		Setting: SATA1 Redriver CHA VOD Control: VOD/VID Ratio, Variable: 0x2E {05 91 D5 00 D6 00 5C 00 01 00 2E 00 14 10 00 07 00}
> 0x5736 			Option: 0 dB (00'b), Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 D9 00 10 00 00}
> 0x573D 			Option: -1.5 dB (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 DA 00 00 00 01}
> 0x5744 			Option: -3.5 dB (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 DB 00 00 00 02}
> 0x574B 			Option: -5 dB (03'b), Value: 0x3 {09 07 DC 00 00 00 03}
> 0x5752 			Option: -6 dB (04'b), Value: 0x4 {09 07 DD 00 00 00 04}
> 0x5759 			Option: -8 dB (05'b), Value: 0x5 {09 07 DE 00 00 00 05}
> 0x5760 			Option: -9 dB (06'b), Value: 0x6 {09 07 DF 00 00 00 06}
> 0x5767 			Option: -12 dB (07'b), Value: 0x7 {09 07 E0 00 00 00 07}
> 0x576E 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x5770 		Setting: SATA1 Redriver CHB VOD Control: VOD/VID Ratio, Variable: 0x33 {05 91 D7 00 D8 00 5D 00 01 00 33 00 14 10 00 07 00}
> 0x5781 			Option: 0 dB (00'b), Value: 0x0 {09 07 D9 00 00 00 00}
> 0x5788 			Option: -1.5 dB (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 DA 00 00 00 01}
> 0x578F 			Option: -3.5 dB (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 DB 00 00 00 02}
> 0x5796 			Option: -5 dB (03'b), Value: 0x3 (default) {09 07 DC 00 10 00 03}
> 0x579D 			Option: -6 dB (04'b), Value: 0x4 {09 07 DD 00 00 00 04}
> 0x57A4 			Option: -8 dB (05'b), Value: 0x5 {09 07 DE 00 00 00 05}
> 0x57AB 			Option: -9 dB (06'b), Value: 0x6 {09 07 DF 00 00 00 06}
> 0x57B2 			Option: -12 dB (07'b), Value: 0x7 {09 07 E0 00 00 00 07}
> 0x57B9 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x57BB 	End Form {29 02}
> 0x57BD 	Form: AMD Firmware Version, Form ID: 0xC {01 86 0C 00 EB 00}
> 0x57C3 		Subtitle: AMD Firmware Version {02 87 EB 00 00 00 00}
> 0x57CA 		End {29 02}
> 0x57CC 		Subtitle:   {02 87 05 00 00 00 00}
> 0x57D3 		End {29 02}
> 0x57D5 		Text: AGESA Version {03 08 ED 00 05 00 EE 00}
> 0x57DD 		Text: PSP BootLoader Version {03 08 EF 00 05 00 F0 00}
> 0x57E5 		Text: PSP SecureOS Version {03 08 F1 00 05 00 F2 00}
> 0x57ED 		Subtitle:   {02 87 05 00 00 00 00}
> 0x57F4 		End {29 02}
> 0x57F6 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x57F8 			Variable 0x2 equals 0x0 {12 06 02 00 00 00}
> 0x57FE 			Text: ABL Version {03 08 F3 00 05 00 F4 00}
> 0x5806 		End If {29 02}
> 0x5808 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x580A 			Variable 0x2 equals 0x0 {12 06 02 00 00 00}
> 0x5810 			Text: APCB Version {03 08 F5 00 05 00 F6 00}
> 0x5818 		End If {29 02}
> 0x581A 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x581C 			Variable 0x2 equals 0x0 {12 06 02 00 00 00}
> 0x5822 			Text: APOB Version {03 08 F7 00 05 00 F8 00}
> 0x582A 		End If {29 02}
> 0x582C 		Subtitle:   {02 87 05 00 00 00 00}
> 0x5833 		End {29 02}
> 0x5835 		Text: Ucode Patch Version {03 08 F9 00 05 00 FA 00}
> 0x583D 		Subtitle:   {02 87 05 00 00 00 00}
> 0x5844 		End {29 02}
> 0x5846 		Text: SMU FW Version {03 08 FB 00 05 00 FC 00}
> 0x584E 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x5850 			Variable 0x2 equals 0x0 {12 06 02 00 00 00}
> 0x5856 			Text: DXIO FW Version {03 08 FD 00 05 00 FE 00}
> 0x585E 		End If {29 02}
> 0x5860 		Subtitle:   {02 87 05 00 00 00 00}
> 0x5867 		End {29 02}
> 0x5869 		Text: XHCI FW Version {03 08 FF 00 05 00 00 01}
> 0x5871 		Subtitle:   {02 87 05 00 00 00 00}
> 0x5878 		End {29 02}
> 0x587A 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x587C 			Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x0, 0x1) {14 0A 02 00 02 00 00 00 01 00}
> 0x5886 			Text: KVM Version {03 08 07 01 05 00 08 01}
> 0x588E 		End If {29 02}
> 0x5890 		Subtitle:   {02 87 05 00 00 00 00}
> 0x5897 		End {29 02}
> 0x5899 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x589B 			Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x1, 0x3) {14 0A 02 00 02 00 01 00 03 00}
> 0x58A5 			Text: VBIOS FW Version {03 08 01 01 05 00 02 01}
> 0x58AD 			Text: GOP Driver Version {03 08 03 01 05 00 04 01}
> 0x58B5 		End If {29 02}
> 0x58B7 		Subtitle:   {02 87 05 00 00 00 00}
> 0x58BE 		End {29 02}
> 0x58C0 		Text: Promontory FW Version {03 08 05 01 05 00 06 01}
> 0x58C8 		Subtitle:   {02 87 05 00 00 00 00}
> 0x58CF 		End {29 02}
> 0x58D1 		Disable If: {1E 82}
> 0x58D3 			True {46 02}
> 0x58D5 			Numeric: en-US (0-0) , Variable: 0x3C {07 91 00 00 00 00 5E 00 01 00 3C 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x58E6 			End {29 02}
> 0x58E8 			Numeric: en-US (0-0) , Variable: 0x68 {07 91 00 00 00 00 5F 00 01 00 68 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x58F9 			End {29 02}
> 0x58FB 		End If {29 02}
> 0x58FD 	End Form {29 02}
> 0x58FF End Form Set {29 02}



So BCLK2 is the bus on the memory right? Thats very handy.

Also congrats for the winners of the new spanking boards!


----------



## LightningManGTS

1usmus said:


> I did not think that the company asus will be frightened by the average user
> were afraid that I would check with an oscilloscope?
> 
> joke.
> 
> ___________________
> 
> 
> *eCLK asynchronous mode* allows you to overclock the processor separately from the memory
> 
> Example:
> 
> BCLK 100
> BCLK2 102
> CPU x41
> DRAM 3333mhz
> 
> Result:
> CPU 4180mhz
> DRAM 3333
> 
> ___________________
> 
> *AMD_PBS * this menu was concealed from us
> 
> Adjust VRM SVI2 - VDDCR_CPU, VREF, etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> UEFI Protocol Detected
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> String Packages
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Offset:		Language:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 0x5948		en-US
> 
> 
> Form Sets
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Offset:		Title:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 0x4544		AMD PBS (0x2)
> 
> 
> Internal Forms Representation
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Offset:		Instruction:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 0x454C Form Set: AMD PBS {0E A7 59 B9 63 B8 C6 0E 33 40 99 C1 8F D8 9F 04 02 22 02 00 03 00 01 71 99 03 93 45 85 04 4B B4 5E 32 EB 83 26 04 0E}
> 0x4573 	Guid: 0F0B1735-87A0-4193-B266-538C38AF48CE {5F 15 35 17 0B 0F A0 87 93 41 B2 66 53 8C 38 AF 48 CE 03 01 00}
> 0x4588 	Guid: 0F0B1735-87A0-4193-B266-538C38AF48CE {5F 15 35 17 0B 0F A0 87 93 41 B2 66 53 8C 38 AF 48 CE 04 00 00}
> 0x459D 	Default Store: en-US 0x0 {5C 06 00 00 00 00}
> 0x45A3 	Default Store: en-US 0x1 {5C 06 00 00 01 00}
> 0x45A9 	Var Store: 0x1[145] (AMD_PBS_SETUP) {24 24 46 D7 39 A3 78 F6 B3 49 9F C7 54 CE 0F 9D F2 26 01 00 91 00 41 4D 44 5F 50 42 53 5F 53 45 54 55 50 00}
> 0x45CD 	Form: AMD PBS Option, Form ID: 0xB {01 86 0B 00 04 00}
> 0x45D3 		Ref: AMD Firmware Version, Variable: 0xFFFF {0F 0F EB 00 EC 00 01 00 00 00 FF FF 00 0C 00}
> 0x45E2 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x45E4 			64 Bit Unsigned Int: 0x1 {45 0A 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00}
> 0x45EE 			Setting: CPU Revision, Variable: 0x0 {05 91 E1 00 E2 00 02 00 01 00 00 00 10 10 00 03 00}
> 0x45FF 				Option: 0, Value: 0x0 {09 07 E3 00 00 00 00}
> 0x4606 				Option: 1, Value: 0x1 (default) {09 07 E4 00 10 00 01}
> 0x460D 				Option: 2, Value: 0x2 {09 07 E5 00 00 00 02}
> 0x4614 				Option: 3, Value: 0x3 {09 07 E6 00 00 00 03}
> 0x461B 			End of Options {29 02}
> 0x461D 		End If {29 02}
> 0x461F 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4621 			Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x1, 0x3) {14 0A 02 00 02 00 01 00 03 00}
> 0x462B 			Setting: Special Display Features, Variable: 0x2 {05 91 0C 00 0D 00 D1 07 01 00 02 00 14 10 00 04 00}
> 0x463C 				Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
> 0x4643 				Option: PowerXpress, Value: 0x3 {09 07 0A 00 00 00 03}
> 0x464A 				Option: HybridGraphics, Value: 0x4 {09 07 0B 00 00 00 04}
> 0x4651 			End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4653 		End If {29 02}
> 0x4655 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4657 			Variable 0x7D1 equals 0x0 {12 86 D1 07 00 00}
> 0x465D 				Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x1, 0x3) {14 0A 02 00 02 00 01 00 03 00}
> 0x4667 				Or {16 02}
> 0x4669 			End {29 02}
> 0x466B 			Setting: PX Dynamic Mode, Variable: 0x3 {05 91 0E 00 0F 00 03 00 01 00 03 00 10 10 00 02 00}
> 0x467C 				Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
> 0x4683 				Option: dGPU Power Down, Value: 0x1 {09 07 10 00 00 00 01}
> 0x468A 				Option: PX ULPS Mode, Value: 0x2 {09 07 11 00 00 00 02}
> 0x4691 			End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4693 		End If {29 02}
> 0x4695 		Grayout If: {19 82}
> 0x4697 			Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x1, 0x3) {14 0A 02 00 02 00 01 00 03 00}
> 0x46A1 			Setting: Primary Video Adaptor, Variable: 0x4 {05 91 12 00 13 00 04 00 01 00 04 00 10 10 01 02 00}
> 0x46B2 				Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x2 {5B 06 00 00 00 02}
> 0x46B8 				Option: Int Graphics (IGD), Value: 0x1 {09 07 14 00 00 00 01}
> 0x46BF 				Option: Ext Graphics (PEG), Value: 0x2 {09 07 15 00 00 00 02}
> 0x46C6 			End of Options {29 02}
> 0x46C8 		End If {29 02}
> 0x46CA 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x46CC 			Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x1, 0x2, 0x3) {14 0C 02 00 03 00 01 00 02 00 03 00}
> 0x46D8 			Setting: Adaptive S4, Variable: 0x8 {05 91 1F 00 20 00 05 00 01 00 08 00 10 10 00 02 00}
> 0x46E9 				Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 {09 07 08 00 00 00 00}
> 0x46F0 				Option: Enabled , Value: 0x2 (default) {09 07 07 00 10 00 02}
> 0x46F7 			End of Options {29 02}
> 0x46F9 		End If {29 02}
> 0x46FB 		Setting: BIOS PSP Support, Variable: 0x1 {05 91 25 00 26 00 06 00 01 00 01 00 10 10 00 01 00}
> 0x470C 			Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 {09 07 08 00 00 00 00}
> 0x4713 			Option: Enabled , Value: 0x1 (default) {09 07 07 00 10 00 01}
> 0x471A 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x471C 		Setting: MITT/WITT Selection, Variable: 0x16 {05 91 28 00 28 00 07 00 01 00 16 00 10 10 00 02 00}
> 0x472D 			Option: MITT Only, Value: 0x0 {09 07 29 00 00 00 00}
> 0x4734 			Option: WITT Only, Value: 0x1 {09 07 2A 00 00 00 01}
> 0x473B 			Option: Both disable, Value: 0x2 (default) {09 07 27 00 10 00 02}
> 0x4742 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4744 		Setting: LAN Power Enable, Variable: 0x9 {05 91 2B 00 2C 00 08 00 01 00 09 00 10 10 00 01 00}
> 0x4755 			Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 {09 07 08 00 00 00 00}
> 0x475C 			Option: Enabled , Value: 0x1 (default) {09 07 07 00 10 00 01}
> 0x4763 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4765 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4767 			True {46 02}
> 0x4769 			Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x476B 				Variable 0x2E equals value in list (0x1) {14 88 2E 00 01 00 01 00}
> 0x4773 					Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x0, 0x2) {14 0A 02 00 02 00 00 00 02 00}
> 0x477D 					Or {16 02}
> 0x477F 				End {29 02}
> 0x4781 				Setting: PCIe x16/2x8 Switch, Variable: 0xD {05 91 16 00 17 00 09 00 01 00 0D 00 10 10 00 01 00}
> 0x4792 					Option: 2X8, Value: 0x0 {09 07 18 00 00 00 00}
> 0x4799 					Option: 1X16, Value: 0x1 (default) {09 07 19 00 10 00 01}
> 0x47A0 				End of Options {29 02}
> 0x47A2 			End If {29 02}
> 0x47A4 		End If {29 02}
> 0x47A6 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x47A8 			True {46 02}
> 0x47AA 			Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x47AC 				Variable 0x2 equals 0x0 {12 86 02 00 00 00}
> 0x47B2 					Variable 0x5F equals 0x1 {12 06 5F 00 01 00}
> 0x47B8 					Or {16 02}
> 0x47BA 				End {29 02}
> 0x47BC 				Setting: SataExpress/M.2 PCIe Switch, Variable: 0xE {05 91 1A 00 1B 00 0A 00 01 00 0E 00 10 10 00 01 00}
> 0x47CD 					Option: SataExpress, Value: 0x0 {09 07 1C 00 00 00 00}
> 0x47D4 					Option: M.2 PCIe, Value: 0x1 (default) {09 07 1D 00 10 00 01}
> 0x47DB 				End of Options {29 02}
> 0x47DD 			End If {29 02}
> 0x47DF 		End If {29 02}
> 0x47E1 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x47E3 			Variable 0xA equals 0x1 {12 86 0A 00 01 00}
> 0x47E9 				Variable 0x5F equals 0x1 {12 06 5F 00 01 00}
> 0x47EF 				Or {16 02}
> 0x47F1 			End {29 02}
> 0x47F3 			Setting: SataExpress Re-driver setting, Variable: 0xF {05 91 1E 00 1E 00 0B 00 01 00 0F 00 10 10 00 01 00}
> 0x4804 				Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
> 0x480B 				Option: Enabled , Value: 0x1 {09 07 07 00 00 00 01}
> 0x4812 			End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4814 		End If {29 02}
> 0x4816 		Setting: Unused GPP Clocks Off, Variable: 0x5 {05 91 21 00 22 00 0C 00 01 00 05 00 10 10 00 01 00}
> 0x4827 			Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
> 0x482E 			Option: Enabled , Value: 0x1 {09 07 07 00 00 00 01}
> 0x4835 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4837 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4839 			Variable 0xC equals 0x0 {12 06 0C 00 00 00}
> 0x483F 			Setting: Clock Power Management(CLKREQ#), Variable: 0x6 {05 91 23 00 24 00 0D 00 01 00 06 00 10 10 00 01 00}
> 0x4850 				Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
> 0x4857 				Option: Enabled , Value: 0x1 {09 07 07 00 00 00 01}
> 0x485E 			End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4860 		End If {29 02}
> 0x4862 		Setting: Clear MCA at warm rst, Variable: 0x11 {05 91 55 00 56 00 0E 00 01 00 11 00 10 10 00 01 00}
> 0x4873 			Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
> 0x487A 			Option: Enabled , Value: 0x1 {09 07 07 00 00 00 01}
> 0x4881 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4883 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4885 			Variable 0x2 equals 0x0 {12 06 02 00 00 00}
> 0x488B 			Setting: Win7 USB Wake Support, Variable: 0x59 {05 91 2D 00 2E 00 0F 00 01 00 59 00 10 10 00 01 00}
> 0x489C 				Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
> 0x48A3 				Option: Enabled , Value: 0x1 {09 07 07 00 00 00 01}
> 0x48AA 			End of Options {29 02}
> 0x48AC 		End If {29 02}
> 0x48AE 		Setting: Adjust MEM VDDIO, Variable: 0x17 {05 91 2F 00 32 00 D5 07 01 00 17 00 14 10 00 02 00}
> 0x48BF 			Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
> 0x48C6 			Option: Increase VDDIO, Value: 0x1 {09 07 30 00 00 00 01}
> 0x48CD 			Option: Decrease VDDIO, Value: 0x2 {09 07 31 00 00 00 02}
> 0x48D4 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x48D6 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x48D8 			Variable 0x7D5 equals 0x0 {12 06 D5 07 00 00}
> 0x48DE 			Numeric: Adjust MME VDDIO Value (0-0) , Variable: 0x18 {07 91 33 00 32 00 10 00 01 00 18 00 00 10 00 1F 00}
> 0x48EF 				Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
> 0x48F5 			End {29 02}
> 0x48F7 		End If {29 02}
> 0x48F9 		Setting: Adjust APU VDDP, Variable: 0x19 {05 91 34 00 37 00 D6 07 01 00 19 00 14 10 00 02 00}
> 0x490A 			Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
> 0x4911 			Option: Increase APU VDDP, Value: 0x1 {09 07 35 00 00 00 01}
> 0x4918 			Option: Decrease APU VDDP, Value: 0x2 {09 07 36 00 00 00 02}
> 0x491F 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4921 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4923 			Variable 0x7D6 equals 0x0 {12 06 D6 07 00 00}
> 0x4929 			Numeric: Adjust APU VDDP Value (0-0) , Variable: 0x1A {07 91 38 00 37 00 11 00 01 00 1A 00 00 10 00 1F 00}
> 0x493A 				Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
> 0x4940 			End {29 02}
> 0x4942 		End If {29 02}
> 0x4944 		Setting: Adjust V1.8, Variable: 0x1B {05 91 39 00 3C 00 D7 07 01 00 1B 00 14 10 00 02 00}
> 0x4955 			Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
> 0x495C 			Option: Increase V1.8, Value: 0x1 {09 07 3A 00 00 00 01}
> 0x4963 			Option: Decrease V1.8, Value: 0x2 {09 07 3B 00 00 00 02}
> 0x496A 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x496C 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x496E 			Variable 0x7D7 equals 0x0 {12 06 D7 07 00 00}
> 0x4974 			Numeric: Adjust V1.8 Value (0-0) , Variable: 0x1C {07 91 3D 00 3C 00 12 00 01 00 1C 00 00 10 00 1E 00}
> 0x4985 				Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
> 0x498B 			End {29 02}
> 0x498D 		End If {29 02}
> 0x498F 		Setting: Adjust VTT MEM, Variable: 0x1D {05 91 3E 00 3F 00 D8 07 01 00 1D 00 14 10 00 01 00}
> 0x49A0 			Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
> 0x49A7 			Option: Enabled , Value: 0x1 {09 07 07 00 00 00 01}
> 0x49AE 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x49B0 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x49B2 			Variable 0x7D8 equals 0x0 {12 06 D8 07 00 00}
> 0x49B8 			Numeric: Adjust VTT MEM Value (0-0) , Variable: 0x1E {07 91 40 00 3F 00 13 00 01 00 1E 00 00 10 71 8F 00}
> 0x49C9 				Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x80 {5B 06 00 00 00 80}
> 0x49CF 			End {29 02}
> 0x49D1 		End If {29 02}
> 0x49D3 		Setting: AddCmd MemVref Adjust, Variable: 0x1F {05 91 41 00 42 00 D9 07 01 00 1F 00 14 10 00 01 00}
> 0x49E4 			Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
> 0x49EB 			Option: Enabled , Value: 0x1 {09 07 07 00 00 00 01}
> 0x49F2 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x49F4 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x49F6 			Variable 0x7D9 equals 0x0 {12 06 D9 07 00 00}
> 0x49FC 			Numeric: AddCmd MemVref Adjust Value (0-0) , Variable: 0x20 {07 91 43 00 42 00 14 00 01 00 20 00 00 10 72 8E 00}
> 0x4A0D 				Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x80 {5B 06 00 00 00 80}
> 0x4A13 			End {29 02}
> 0x4A15 		End If {29 02}
> 0x4A17 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4A19 			Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x0, 0x1) {14 0A 02 00 02 00 00 00 01 00}
> 0x4A23 			Setting: Adjust VRM SVI2 - VDDCR_CPU, Variable: 0x5B {05 91 0D 01 0E 01 15 00 01 00 5B 00 14 10 00 02 00}
> 0x4A34 				Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
> 0x4A3B 				Option: Offset Mode, Value: 0x1 {09 07 0F 01 00 00 01}
> 0x4A42 				Option: Gamer Mode, Value: 0x2 {09 07 10 01 00 00 02}
> 0x4A49 			End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4A4B 			Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4A4D 				Variable 0x15 equals 0x1 {12 86 15 00 01 00}
> 0x4A53 					Not {17 02}
> 0x4A55 				End {29 02}
> 0x4A57 				Setting: Adjust VID Offset Mode, Variable: 0x5C {05 91 11 01 0F 01 16 00 01 00 5C 00 14 10 00 02 00}
> 0x4A68 					Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
> 0x4A6F 					Option: Increase VID, Value: 0x1 {09 07 14 01 00 00 01}
> 0x4A76 					Option: Decrease VID, Value: 0x2 {09 07 15 01 00 00 02}
> 0x4A7D 				End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4A7F 				Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4A81 					Variable 0x16 equals 0x0 {12 06 16 00 00 00}
> 0x4A87 					Numeric: Adjust VID Value (0-0) , Variable: 0x5D {07 94 12 01 13 01 17 00 01 00 5D 00 00 11 00 00 20 03 00 00}
> 0x4A9B 						Default: 16 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 07 00 00 01 00 00}
> 0x4AA2 					End {29 02}
> 0x4AA4 				End If {29 02}
> 0x4AA6 			End If {29 02}
> 0x4AA8 			Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4AAA 				Variable 0x15 equals 0x2 {12 86 15 00 02 00}
> 0x4AB0 					Not {17 02}
> 0x4AB2 				End {29 02}
> 0x4AB4 				Setting: Loop 1 Vmax, Variable: 0x5F {05 91 16 01 17 01 18 00 01 00 5F 00 14 10 0A 0F 00}
> 0x4AC5 					Option: 1.93125V, Value: 0xA (default) {09 07 18 01 10 00 0A}
> 0x4ACC 					Option: 2.04375V, Value: 0xB {09 07 19 01 00 00 0B}
> 0x4AD3 					Option: 2.15625V, Value: 0xC {09 07 1A 01 00 00 0C}
> 0x4ADA 					Option: 2.26875V, Value: 0xD {09 07 1B 01 00 00 0D}
> 0x4AE1 					Option: 2.38125V, Value: 0xE {09 07 1C 01 00 00 0E}
> 0x4AE8 					Option: 2.49375V, Value: 0xF {09 07 1D 01 00 00 0F}
> 0x4AEF 				End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4AF1 				Setting: Loop 1 VID, Variable: 0x60 {05 91 1E 01 1F 01 19 00 01 00 60 00 14 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x4B02 					Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
> 0x4B09 					Option: 1.25625V, Value: 0x1 {09 07 20 01 00 00 01}
> 0x4B10 					Option: 1.88125V, Value: 0x2 {09 07 21 01 00 00 02}
> 0x4B17 					Option: 2.49375V, Value: 0x3 {09 07 22 01 00 00 03}
> 0x4B1E 					Option: Manual, Value: 0xFF {09 07 23 01 00 00 FF}
> 0x4B25 				End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4B27 				Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4B29 					Variable 0x19 equals 0xFF {12 86 19 00 FF 00}
> 0x4B2F 						Not {17 02}
> 0x4B31 					End {29 02}
> 0x4B33 					Numeric: Loop 1 Manual VID (0-0) , Variable: 0x61 {07 94 24 01 25 01 1A 00 01 00 61 00 00 11 00 00 BE 09 00 00}
> 0x4B47 						Default: 16 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 07 00 00 01 00 00}
> 0x4B4E 					End {29 02}
> 0x4B50 				End If {29 02}
> 0x4B52 			End If {29 02}
> 0x4B54 		End If {29 02}
> 0x4B56 		Setting: External Clock Gen - SATA DISP0, Variable: 0x14 {05 91 44 00 45 00 DA 07 01 00 14 00 14 10 00 01 00}
> 0x4B67 			Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
> 0x4B6E 			Option: Enabled , Value: 0x1 {09 07 07 00 00 00 01}
> 0x4B75 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4B77 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4B79 			Variable 0x7DA equals 0x0 {12 06 DA 07 00 00}
> 0x4B7F 			Setting: External Clock Gen - SATA DISP0, Variable: 0x15 {05 91 44 00 45 00 1B 00 01 00 15 00 14 10 00 1E 00}
> 0x4B90 				Option: 91.25 MHz, Value: 0x0 {09 07 46 00 00 00 00}
> 0x4B97 				Option: 92.50 MHz, Value: 0x2 {09 07 47 00 00 00 02}
> 0x4B9E 				Option: 93.75 MHz, Value: 0x4 {09 07 48 00 00 00 04}
> 0x4BA5 				Option: 95.00 MHz, Value: 0x6 {09 07 49 00 00 00 06}
> 0x4BAC 				Option: 96.25 MHz, Value: 0x8 {09 07 4A 00 00 00 08}
> 0x4BB3 				Option: 97.50 MHz, Value: 0xA {09 07 4B 00 00 00 0A}
> 0x4BBA 				Option: 98.75 MHz, Value: 0xC {09 07 4C 00 00 00 0C}
> 0x4BC1 				Option: 100.00 MHz, Value: 0xE (default) {09 07 4D 00 10 00 0E}
> 0x4BC8 				Option: 101.25 MHz, Value: 0x12 {09 07 4E 00 00 00 12}
> 0x4BCF 				Option: 102.50 MHz, Value: 0x14 {09 07 4F 00 00 00 14}
> 0x4BD6 				Option: 103.75 MHz, Value: 0x16 {09 07 50 00 00 00 16}
> 0x4BDD 				Option: 105.00 MHz, Value: 0x18 {09 07 51 00 00 00 18}
> 0x4BE4 				Option: 106.25 MHz, Value: 0x1A {09 07 52 00 00 00 1A}
> 0x4BEB 				Option: 107.50 MHz, Value: 0x1C {09 07 53 00 00 00 1C}
> 0x4BF2 				Option: 108.75 MHz, Value: 0x1E {09 07 54 00 00 00 1E}
> 0x4BF9 			End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4BFB 		End If {29 02}
> 0x4BFD 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4BFF 			Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x0, 0x1, 0x2) {14 0C 02 00 03 00 00 00 01 00 02 00}
> 0x4C0B 			Setting: External Clock Gen, Variable: 0x63 {05 91 26 01 27 01 1C 00 01 00 63 00 14 10 00 02 00}
> 0x4C1C 				Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
> 0x4C23 				Option: Simple Mode, Value: 0x1 {09 07 28 01 00 00 01}
> 0x4C2A 				Option: Manual Mode, Value: 0x2 {09 07 29 01 00 00 02}
> 0x4C31 			End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4C33 			Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4C35 				Variable 0x1C equals 0x0 {12 06 1C 00 00 00}
> 0x4C3B 				Setting: External Clock Source, Variable: 0x6F {05 91 2A 01 2B 01 1D 00 01 00 6F 00 14 10 00 01 00}
> 0x4C4C 					Option: GPP0, Value: 0x0 {09 07 2C 01 00 00 00}
> 0x4C53 					Option: GPP1, Value: 0x1 (default) {09 07 2D 01 10 00 01}
> 0x4C5A 				End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4C5C 			End If {29 02}
> 0x4C5E 			Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4C60 				Variable 0x1C equals 0x1 {12 86 1C 00 01 00}
> 0x4C66 					Not {17 02}
> 0x4C68 				End {29 02}
> 0x4C6A 				Numeric: Simple Mode - Clock Freq (MHz) (0-0) , Variable: 0x64 {07 91 2E 01 2F 01 1E 00 01 00 64 00 00 10 32 96 01}
> 0x4C7B 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x64 {5B 06 00 00 00 64}
> 0x4C81 				End {29 02}
> 0x4C83 			End If {29 02}
> 0x4C85 			Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4C87 				Variable 0x1C equals 0x2 {12 86 1C 00 02 00}
> 0x4C8D 					Not {17 02}
> 0x4C8F 				End {29 02}
> 0x4C91 				Numeric: Manual Mode - M Divider (0-0) , Variable: 0x65 {07 91 32 01 30 01 1F 00 01 00 65 00 00 10 01 3F 01}
> 0x4CA2 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x1E {5B 06 00 00 00 1E}
> 0x4CA8 				End {29 02}
> 0x4CAA 				Numeric: Manual Mode - N Divider (0-0) , Variable: 0x66 {07 94 31 01 30 01 20 00 01 00 66 00 00 11 00 00 FF 03 01 00}
> 0x4CBE 					Default: 16 Bit, Value: 0x258 {5B 07 00 00 01 58 02}
> 0x4CC5 				End {29 02}
> 0x4CC7 			End If {29 02}
> 0x4CC9 		End If {29 02}
> 0x4CCB 		Setting: SATA Redriver Tuning, Variable: 0x29 {05 91 9A 00 9B 00 DC 07 01 00 29 00 14 10 00 01 00}
> 0x4CDC 			Option: Auto, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 09 00 10 00 00}
> 0x4CE3 			Option: Manual, Value: 0x1 {09 07 06 00 00 00 01}
> 0x4CEA 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4CEC 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4CEE 			Variable 0x7DC equals 0x0 {12 06 DC 07 00 00}
> 0x4CF4 			Setting: SataRedrv Com Option1, Variable: 0x36 {05 91 94 00 94 00 21 00 01 00 36 00 14 10 00 01 00}
> 0x4D05 				Option: Auto, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 09 00 10 00 00}
> 0x4D0C 				Option: Manual, Value: 0x1 {09 07 06 00 00 00 01}
> 0x4D13 			End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4D15 		End If {29 02}
> 0x4D17 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4D19 			Variable 0x7DC equals 0x0 {12 86 DC 07 00 00}
> 0x4D1F 				Variable 0x21 equals 0x0 {12 06 21 00 00 00}
> 0x4D25 				Or {16 02}
> 0x4D27 			End {29 02}
> 0x4D29 			Numeric: SataRedrv Com Option1 Address (0-0) , Variable: 0x37 {07 91 95 00 95 00 22 00 01 00 37 00 00 20 00 FF 01}
> 0x4D3A 				Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
> 0x4D40 			End {29 02}
> 0x4D42 			Numeric: SataRedrv Com Option1 Value (0-0) , Variable: 0x38 {07 91 96 00 96 00 23 00 01 00 38 00 00 20 00 FF 01}
> 0x4D53 				Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
> 0x4D59 			End {29 02}
> 0x4D5B 		End If {29 02}
> 0x4D5D 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4D5F 			Variable 0x7DC equals 0x0 {12 06 DC 07 00 00}
> 0x4D65 			Setting: SataRedrv Com Option2, Variable: 0x39 {05 91 97 00 97 00 24 00 01 00 39 00 14 10 00 01 00}
> 0x4D76 				Option: Auto, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 09 00 10 00 00}
> 0x4D7D 				Option: Manual, Value: 0x1 {09 07 06 00 00 00 01}
> 0x4D84 			End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4D86 		End If {29 02}
> 0x4D88 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4D8A 			Variable 0x7DC equals 0x0 {12 86 DC 07 00 00}
> 0x4D90 				Variable 0x24 equals 0x0 {12 06 24 00 00 00}
> 0x4D96 				Or {16 02}
> 0x4D98 			End {29 02}
> 0x4D9A 			Numeric: SataRedrv Com Option2 Address (0-0) , Variable: 0x3A {07 91 98 00 98 00 25 00 01 00 3A 00 00 20 00 FF 01}
> 0x4DAB 				Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
> 0x4DB1 			End {29 02}
> 0x4DB3 			Numeric: SataRedrv Com Option2 Value (0-0) , Variable: 0x3B {07 91 99 00 99 00 26 00 01 00 3B 00 00 20 00 FF 01}
> 0x4DC4 				Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
> 0x4DCA 			End {29 02}
> 0x4DCC 		End If {29 02}
> 0x4DCE 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4DD0 			Variable 0x7DC equals 0x0 {12 06 DC 07 00 00}
> 0x4DD6 			Ref: SATA Redriver Tuning, Variable: 0xFFFF {0F 0F 9A 00 9B 00 27 00 00 00 FF FF 00 A1 02}
> 0x4DE5 		End If {29 02}
> 0x4DE7 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4DE9 			Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x0, 0x1, 0x2) {14 0C 02 00 03 00 00 00 01 00 02 00}
> 0x4DF5 			Setting: AMD Fan Policy, Variable: 0x5A {05 91 09 01 0A 01 28 00 01 00 5A 00 10 10 00 01 00}
> 0x4E06 				Option: Air Cooling, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 0B 01 10 00 00}
> 0x4E0D 				Option: Water Cooling, Value: 0x1 {09 07 0C 01 00 00 01}
> 0x4E14 			End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4E16 		End If {29 02}
> 0x4E18 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4E1A 			Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x1, 0x2, 0x3) {14 0C 02 00 03 00 01 00 02 00 03 00}
> 0x4E26 			Setting: IMC Fan Control, Variable: 0x3D {05 91 61 00 62 00 D3 07 01 00 3D 00 14 10 00 01 00}
> 0x4E37 				Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
> 0x4E3D 				Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 {09 07 08 00 00 00 00}
> 0x4E44 				Option: Enabled , Value: 0x1 {09 07 07 00 00 00 01}
> 0x4E4B 			End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4E4D 		End If {29 02}
> 0x4E4F 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4E51 			Variable 0x5E equals 0x0 {12 86 5E 00 00 00}
> 0x4E57 				Variable 0x7D3 equals 0x0 {12 06 D3 07 00 00}
> 0x4E5D 				Or {16 02}
> 0x4E5F 				Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x1, 0x2, 0x3) {14 0C 02 00 03 00 01 00 02 00 03 00}
> 0x4E6B 				Or {16 02}
> 0x4E6D 			End {29 02}
> 0x4E6F 			Ref: IMC Fan Control, Variable: 0xFFFF {0F 0F 63 00 64 00 29 00 00 00 FF FF 00 A0 02}
> 0x4E7E 		End If {29 02}
> 0x4E80 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4E82 			Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x0, 0x1, 0x3) {14 0C 02 00 03 00 00 00 01 00 03 00}
> 0x4E8E 			Setting: AMD KVM Mouse Protocol, Variable: 0x53 {05 91 E7 00 E8 00 2A 00 01 00 53 00 14 10 00 03 00}
> 0x4E9F 				Option: Absolute, Value: 0x0 {09 07 E9 00 00 00 00}
> 0x4EA6 				Option: Simple, Value: 0x1 {09 07 EA 00 00 00 01}
> 0x4EAD 				Option: Auto, Value: 0x3 (default) {09 07 09 00 10 00 03}
> 0x4EB4 			End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4EB6 		End If {29 02}
> 0x4EB8 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4EBA 			Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x0, 0x1, 0x2) {14 0C 02 00 03 00 00 00 01 00 02 00}
> 0x4EC6 			Setting: PcieLanes_4_7_Switch, Variable: 0x69 {05 91 33 01 34 01 2B 00 01 00 69 00 14 10 00 01 00}
> 0x4ED7 				Option: PT, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 35 01 10 00 00}
> 0x4EDE 				Option: CPU, Value: 0x1 {09 07 36 01 00 00 01}
> 0x4EE5 			End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4EE7 		End If {29 02}
> 0x4EE9 		Setting: Above 4GB MMIO Enable, Variable: 0x6B {05 91 37 01 38 01 2C 00 01 00 6B 00 14 10 00 01 00}
> 0x4EFA 			Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
> 0x4F01 			Option: Enabled , Value: 0x1 {09 07 07 00 00 00 01}
> 0x4F08 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4F0A 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4F0C 			Variable 0x2C equals 0x0 {12 06 2C 00 00 00}
> 0x4F12 			Setting: Above 4GB MMIO Limit, Variable: 0x6C {05 91 39 01 3A 01 2D 00 01 00 6C 00 14 10 23 30 00}
> 0x4F23 				Option: 35bit (32GB), Value: 0x23 {09 07 3B 01 00 00 23}
> 0x4F2A 				Option: 36bit (64GB), Value: 0x24 {09 07 3C 01 00 00 24}
> 0x4F31 				Option: 37bit (128GB), Value: 0x25 {09 07 3D 01 00 00 25}
> 0x4F38 				Option: 38bit (256GB), Value: 0x26 {09 07 3E 01 00 00 26}
> 0x4F3F 				Option: 39bit (512GB), Value: 0x27 {09 07 3F 01 00 00 27}
> 0x4F46 				Option: 40bit (1TB), Value: 0x28 (default) {09 07 40 01 10 00 28}
> 0x4F4D 				Option: 41bit (2TB), Value: 0x29 {09 07 41 01 00 00 29}
> 0x4F54 				Option: 42bit (4TB), Value: 0x2A {09 07 42 01 00 00 2A}
> 0x4F5B 				Option: 43bit (8TB), Value: 0x2B {09 07 43 01 00 00 2B}
> 0x4F62 				Option: 44bit (16TB), Value: 0x2C {09 07 44 01 00 00 2C}
> 0x4F69 				Option: 45bit (32TB), Value: 0x2D {09 07 45 01 00 00 2D}
> 0x4F70 				Option: 46bit (64TB), Value: 0x2E {09 07 46 01 00 00 2E}
> 0x4F77 				Option: 47bit (128TB), Value: 0x2F {09 07 47 01 00 00 2F}
> 0x4F7E 				Option: 48bit (256TB), Value: 0x30 {09 07 48 01 00 00 30}
> 0x4F85 			End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4F87 		End If {29 02}
> 0x4F89 		Setting: NVMe RAID mode, Variable: 0x6D {05 91 49 01 4A 01 2E 00 01 00 6D 00 10 10 00 01 00}
> 0x4F9A 			Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 08 00 10 00 00}
> 0x4FA1 			Option: Enabled , Value: 0x1 {09 07 07 00 00 00 01}
> 0x4FA8 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4FAA 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4FAC 			Variable 0x2E equals 0x0 {12 86 2E 00 00 00}
> 0x4FB2 				Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x1, 0x3) {14 0A 02 00 02 00 01 00 03 00}
> 0x4FBC 				Or {16 02}
> 0x4FBE 			End {29 02}
> 0x4FC0 			Setting: PCIe x8 Switch (J10), Variable: 0x6E {05 91 4B 01 4C 01 2F 00 01 00 6E 00 10 10 00 01 00}
> 0x4FD1 				Option: 1X8, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 4D 01 10 00 00}
> 0x4FD8 				Option: 2X4, Value: 0x1 {09 07 4E 01 00 00 01}
> 0x4FDF 			End of Options {29 02}
> 0x4FE1 		End If {29 02}
> 0x4FE3 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x4FE5 			Variable 0x2E equals 0x0 {12 86 2E 00 00 00}
> 0x4FEB 				Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x0, 0x2) {14 0A 02 00 02 00 00 00 02 00}
> 0x4FF5 				Or {16 02}
> 0x4FF7 			End {29 02}
> 0x4FF9 			Setting: PCIe x16 Switch (J10), Variable: 0x6E {05 91 4F 01 50 01 30 00 01 00 6E 00 10 10 00 01 00}
> 0x500A 				Option: 1X16, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 51 01 10 00 00}
> 0x5011 				Option: 4X4, Value: 0x1 {09 07 52 01 00 00 01}
> 0x5018 			End of Options {29 02}
> 0x501A 		End If {29 02}
> 0x501C 	End Form {29 02}
> 0x501E 	Form: IMC Fan Control, Form ID: 0x2A0 {01 86 A0 02 63 00}
> 0x5024 		Subtitle: Enable or disable external codec through header {02 87 64 00 00 00 00}
> 0x502B 		End {29 02}
> 0x502D 		Subtitle:   {02 87 05 00 00 00 00}
> 0x5034 		End {29 02}
> 0x5036 		Setting: Thermal Solution, Variable: 0x3E {05 91 75 00 76 00 D4 07 01 00 3E 00 14 10 00 06 00}
> 0x5047 			Option: Auto, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 09 00 10 00 00}
> 0x504E 			Option: Manual, Value: 0x3 {09 07 06 00 00 00 03}
> 0x5055 			Option: 65W, Value: 0x4 {09 07 79 00 00 00 04}
> 0x505C 			Option: 45W, Value: 0x5 {09 07 78 00 00 00 05}
> 0x5063 			Option: 35W, Value: 0x6 {09 07 77 00 00 00 06}
> 0x506A 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x506C 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x506E 			Variable 0x7D4 equals value in list (0x0) {14 08 D4 07 01 00 00 00}
> 0x5076 			Grayout If: {19 82}
> 0x5078 				Variable 0x7D4 equals 0x4 {12 86 D4 07 04 00}
> 0x507E 					Variable 0x7D4 equals 0x5 {12 06 D4 07 05 00}
> 0x5084 					Or {16 02}
> 0x5086 					Variable 0x7D4 equals 0x6 {12 06 D4 07 06 00}
> 0x508C 					Or {16 02}
> 0x508E 				End {29 02}
> 0x5090 				Setting: AMD StartUp PWM Enable, Variable: 0x52 {05 91 8E 00 8F 00 31 00 01 00 52 00 10 10 00 01 00}
> 0x50A1 					Option: Disabled, Value: 0x0 {09 07 08 00 00 00 00}
> 0x50A8 					Option: Enabled , Value: 0x1 (default) {09 07 07 00 10 00 01}
> 0x50AF 				End of Options {29 02}
> 0x50B1 				Numeric: StartUp PWM (0-0) , Variable: 0x54 {07 91 90 00 91 00 32 00 01 00 54 00 00 10 01 64 00}
> 0x50C2 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x1E {5B 06 00 00 00 1E}
> 0x50C8 				End {29 02}
> 0x50CA 				Setting: Thermal Sensor Select, Variable: 0x58 {05 91 57 00 58 00 33 00 01 00 58 00 10 10 00 01 00}
> 0x50DB 					Option: SB-TSI, Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 5D 00 10 00 00}
> 0x50E2 					Option: ADM1032, Value: 0x1 {09 07 5E 00 00 00 01}
> 0x50E9 				End of Options {29 02}
> 0x50EB 				Numeric: PWM Stepping (0-0) , Variable: 0x40 {07 91 5B 00 5C 00 34 00 01 00 40 00 00 10 01 64 00}
> 0x50FC 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x1 {5B 06 00 00 00 01}
> 0x5102 				End {29 02}
> 0x5104 				Numeric: PWM Ramping (0-0) , Variable: 0x3F {07 91 5F 00 60 00 35 00 01 00 3F 00 00 10 00 64 00}
> 0x5115 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
> 0x511B 				End {29 02}
> 0x511D 				Numeric: CPU AC0 (0-0) , Variable: 0x41 {07 91 65 00 66 00 36 00 01 00 41 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x512E 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x50 {5B 06 00 00 00 50}
> 0x5134 				End {29 02}
> 0x5136 				Numeric: CPU AC1 (0-0) , Variable: 0x42 {07 91 67 00 68 00 37 00 01 00 42 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x5147 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x46 {5B 06 00 00 00 46}
> 0x514D 				End {29 02}
> 0x514F 				Numeric: CPU AC2 (0-0) , Variable: 0x43 {07 91 69 00 6A 00 38 00 01 00 43 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x5160 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
> 0x5166 				End {29 02}
> 0x5168 				Numeric: CPU AC3 (0-0) , Variable: 0x44 {07 91 6B 00 6C 00 39 00 01 00 44 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x5179 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
> 0x517F 				End {29 02}
> 0x5181 				Numeric: CPU AC4 (0-0) , Variable: 0x45 {07 91 6D 00 6E 00 3A 00 01 00 45 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x5192 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
> 0x5198 				End {29 02}
> 0x519A 				Numeric: CPU AC5 (0-0) , Variable: 0x46 {07 91 6F 00 70 00 3B 00 01 00 46 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x51AB 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
> 0x51B1 				End {29 02}
> 0x51B3 				Numeric: CPU AC6 (0-0) , Variable: 0x47 {07 91 71 00 72 00 3C 00 01 00 47 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x51C4 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
> 0x51CA 				End {29 02}
> 0x51CC 				Numeric: CPU AC7 (0-0) , Variable: 0x48 {07 91 73 00 74 00 3D 00 01 00 48 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x51DD 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
> 0x51E3 				End {29 02}
> 0x51E5 				Numeric: CPU CRT (0-0) , Variable: 0x49 {07 91 92 00 93 00 3E 00 01 00 49 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x51F6 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x64 {5B 06 00 00 00 64}
> 0x51FC 				End {29 02}
> 0x51FE 				Numeric: CPU AL0 (0-0) , Variable: 0x4A {07 91 7A 00 7B 00 3F 00 01 00 4A 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x520F 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x64 {5B 06 00 00 00 64}
> 0x5215 				End {29 02}
> 0x5217 				Numeric: CPU AL1 (0-0) , Variable: 0x4B {07 91 7C 00 7D 00 40 00 01 00 4B 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x5228 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0xF {5B 06 00 00 00 0F}
> 0x522E 				End {29 02}
> 0x5230 				Numeric: CPU AL2 (0-0) , Variable: 0x4C {07 91 7E 00 7F 00 41 00 01 00 4C 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x5241 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0xF {5B 06 00 00 00 0F}
> 0x5247 				End {29 02}
> 0x5249 				Numeric: CPU AL3 (0-0) , Variable: 0x4D {07 91 80 00 81 00 42 00 01 00 4D 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x525A 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
> 0x5260 				End {29 02}
> 0x5262 				Numeric: CPU AL4 (0-0) , Variable: 0x4E {07 91 82 00 83 00 43 00 01 00 4E 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x5273 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
> 0x5279 				End {29 02}
> 0x527B 				Numeric: CPU AL5 (0-0) , Variable: 0x4F {07 91 84 00 85 00 44 00 01 00 4F 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x528C 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
> 0x5292 				End {29 02}
> 0x5294 				Numeric: CPU AL6 (0-0) , Variable: 0x50 {07 91 86 00 87 00 45 00 01 00 50 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x52A5 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
> 0x52AB 				End {29 02}
> 0x52AD 				Numeric: CPU AL7 (0-0) , Variable: 0x51 {07 91 88 00 89 00 46 00 01 00 51 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x52BE 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
> 0x52C4 				End {29 02}
> 0x52C6 				Numeric: Hysteresis (0-0) , Variable: 0x57 {07 91 59 00 5A 00 47 00 01 00 57 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x52D7 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x4 {5B 06 00 00 00 04}
> 0x52DD 				End {29 02}
> 0x52DF 				Numeric: Fan Cntr Option 1 (0-0) , Variable: 0x56 {07 91 8A 00 8B 00 48 00 01 00 56 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x52F0 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x35 {5B 06 00 00 00 35}
> 0x52F6 				End {29 02}
> 0x52F8 				Numeric: Fan Cntr Option 2 (0-0) , Variable: 0x55 {07 91 8C 00 8D 00 49 00 01 00 55 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x5309 					Default: 8 Bit, Value: 0x46 {5B 06 00 00 00 46}
> 0x530F 				End {29 02}
> 0x5311 			End If {29 02}
> 0x5313 		End If {29 02}
> 0x5315 	End Form {29 02}
> 0x5317 	Form: SATA Redriver Tuning, Form ID: 0x2A1 {01 86 A1 02 9A 00}
> 0x531D 		Subtitle: SATA Redriver Tuning Page {02 87 9C 00 00 00 00}
> 0x5324 		End {29 02}
> 0x5326 		Subtitle:   {02 87 05 00 00 00 00}
> 0x532D 		End {29 02}
> 0x532F 		Setting: SATA0 Redriver CHA SD Assert Thresholds, Variable: 0x21 {05 91 9D 00 9E 00 4A 00 01 00 21 00 14 10 00 03 00}
> 0x5340 			Option: 50mV (00'b), Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 A5 00 10 00 00}
> 0x5347 			Option: 40mV (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 A6 00 00 00 01}
> 0x534E 			Option: 75mV (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 A7 00 00 00 02}
> 0x5355 			Option: 58mV (03'b), Value: 0x3 {09 07 A8 00 00 00 03}
> 0x535C 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x535E 		Setting: SATA0 Redriver CHB SD Assert Thresholds, Variable: 0x26 {05 91 9F 00 A0 00 4B 00 01 00 26 00 14 10 00 03 00}
> 0x536F 			Option: 50mV (00'b), Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 A5 00 10 00 00}
> 0x5376 			Option: 40mV (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 A6 00 00 00 01}
> 0x537D 			Option: 75mV (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 A7 00 00 00 02}
> 0x5384 			Option: 58mV (03'b), Value: 0x3 {09 07 A8 00 00 00 03}
> 0x538B 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x538D 		Setting: SATA0 Redriver CHA SD De-assert Thresholds, Variable: 0x22 {05 91 A9 00 AA 00 4C 00 01 00 22 00 14 10 00 03 00}
> 0x539E 			Option: 37mV (00'b), Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 B1 00 10 00 00}
> 0x53A5 			Option: 22mV (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 B2 00 00 00 01}
> 0x53AC 			Option: 55mV (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 B3 00 00 00 02}
> 0x53B3 			Option: 45mV (03'b), Value: 0x3 {09 07 B4 00 00 00 03}
> 0x53BA 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x53BC 		Setting: SATA0 Redriver CHB SD De-assert Thresholds, Variable: 0x27 {05 91 AB 00 AC 00 4D 00 01 00 27 00 14 10 00 03 00}
> 0x53CD 			Option: 37mV (00'b), Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 B1 00 10 00 00}
> 0x53D4 			Option: 22mV (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 B2 00 00 00 01}
> 0x53DB 			Option: 55mV (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 B3 00 00 00 02}
> 0x53E2 			Option: 45mV (03'b), Value: 0x3 {09 07 B4 00 00 00 03}
> 0x53E9 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x53EB 		Setting: SATA0 Redriver CHA EQ Control, Variable: 0x23 {05 91 B5 00 B6 00 4E 00 01 00 23 00 14 10 00 03 00}
> 0x53FC 			Option: Level 1 (00'b), Value: 0x0 {09 07 BD 00 00 00 00}
> 0x5403 			Option: Level 2 (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 BE 00 00 00 01}
> 0x540A 			Option: Level 3 (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 BF 00 00 00 02}
> 0x5411 			Option: Level 4 (03'b), Value: 0x3 (default) {09 07 C0 00 10 00 03}
> 0x5418 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x541A 		Setting: SATA0 Redriver CHB EQ Control, Variable: 0x28 {05 91 B7 00 B8 00 4F 00 01 00 28 00 14 10 00 03 00}
> 0x542B 			Option: Level 1 (00'b), Value: 0x0 {09 07 BD 00 00 00 00}
> 0x5432 			Option: Level 2 (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 BE 00 00 00 01}
> 0x5439 			Option: Level 3 (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 BF 00 00 00 02}
> 0x5440 			Option: Level 4 (03'b), Value: 0x3 (default) {09 07 C0 00 10 00 03}
> 0x5447 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x5449 		Setting: SATA0 Redriver CHA OUTA VOD_DB, Variable: 0x24 {05 91 C1 00 C2 00 50 00 01 00 24 00 14 10 00 07 00}
> 0x545A 			Option: 0 dB (00'b), Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 C9 00 10 00 00}
> 0x5461 			Option: -1.5 dB (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 CA 00 00 00 01}
> 0x5468 			Option: -3.5 dB (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 CB 00 00 00 02}
> 0x546F 			Option: -5 dB (03'b), Value: 0x3 {09 07 CC 00 00 00 03}
> 0x5476 			Option: -6 dB (04'b), Value: 0x4 {09 07 CD 00 00 00 04}
> 0x547D 			Option: -8 dB (05'b), Value: 0x5 {09 07 CE 00 00 00 05}
> 0x5484 			Option: -9 dB (06'b), Value: 0x6 {09 07 CF 00 00 00 06}
> 0x548B 			Option: -12 dB (07'b), Value: 0x7 {09 07 D0 00 00 00 07}
> 0x5492 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x5494 		Setting: SATA0 Redriver CHB OUTB VOD_DB, Variable: 0x34 {05 91 C3 00 C4 00 51 00 01 00 34 00 14 10 00 07 00}
> 0x54A5 			Option: 0 dB (00'b), Value: 0x0 {09 07 C9 00 00 00 00}
> 0x54AC 			Option: -1.5 dB (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 CA 00 00 00 01}
> 0x54B3 			Option: -3.5 dB (02'b), Value: 0x2 (default) {09 07 CB 00 10 00 02}
> 0x54BA 			Option: -5 dB (03'b), Value: 0x3 {09 07 CC 00 00 00 03}
> 0x54C1 			Option: -6 dB (04'b), Value: 0x4 {09 07 CD 00 00 00 04}
> 0x54C8 			Option: -8 dB (05'b), Value: 0x5 {09 07 CE 00 00 00 05}
> 0x54CF 			Option: -9 dB (06'b), Value: 0x6 {09 07 CF 00 00 00 06}
> 0x54D6 			Option: -12 dB (07'b), Value: 0x7 {09 07 D0 00 00 00 07}
> 0x54DD 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x54DF 		Setting: SATA0 Redriver CHA VOD Control: VOD/VID Ratio, Variable: 0x25 {05 91 D1 00 D2 00 52 00 01 00 25 00 14 10 00 07 00}
> 0x54F0 			Option: 0 dB (00'b), Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 D9 00 10 00 00}
> 0x54F7 			Option: -1.5 dB (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 DA 00 00 00 01}
> 0x54FE 			Option: -3.5 dB (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 DB 00 00 00 02}
> 0x5505 			Option: -5 dB (03'b), Value: 0x3 {09 07 DC 00 00 00 03}
> 0x550C 			Option: -6 dB (04'b), Value: 0x4 {09 07 DD 00 00 00 04}
> 0x5513 			Option: -8 dB (05'b), Value: 0x5 {09 07 DE 00 00 00 05}
> 0x551A 			Option: -9 dB (06'b), Value: 0x6 {09 07 DF 00 00 00 06}
> 0x5521 			Option: -12 dB (07'b), Value: 0x7 {09 07 E0 00 00 00 07}
> 0x5528 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x552A 		Setting: SATA0 Redriver CHB VOD Control: VOD/VID Ratio, Variable: 0x35 {05 91 D3 00 D4 00 53 00 01 00 35 00 14 10 00 07 00}
> 0x553B 			Option: 0 dB (00'b), Value: 0x0 {09 07 D9 00 00 00 00}
> 0x5542 			Option: -1.5 dB (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 DA 00 00 00 01}
> 0x5549 			Option: -3.5 dB (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 DB 00 00 00 02}
> 0x5550 			Option: -5 dB (03'b), Value: 0x3 (default) {09 07 DC 00 10 00 03}
> 0x5557 			Option: -6 dB (04'b), Value: 0x4 {09 07 DD 00 00 00 04}
> 0x555E 			Option: -8 dB (05'b), Value: 0x5 {09 07 DE 00 00 00 05}
> 0x5565 			Option: -9 dB (06'b), Value: 0x6 {09 07 DF 00 00 00 06}
> 0x556C 			Option: -12 dB (07'b), Value: 0x7 {09 07 E0 00 00 00 07}
> 0x5573 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x5575 		Setting: SATA1 Redriver CHA SD Assert Thresholds, Variable: 0x2A {05 91 A1 00 A2 00 54 00 01 00 2A 00 14 10 00 03 00}
> 0x5586 			Option: 50mV (00'b), Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 A5 00 10 00 00}
> 0x558D 			Option: 40mV (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 A6 00 00 00 01}
> 0x5594 			Option: 75mV (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 A7 00 00 00 02}
> 0x559B 			Option: 58mV (03'b), Value: 0x3 {09 07 A8 00 00 00 03}
> 0x55A2 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x55A4 		Setting: SATA1 Redriver CHB SD Assert Thresholds, Variable: 0x2F {05 91 A3 00 A4 00 55 00 01 00 2F 00 14 10 00 03 00}
> 0x55B5 			Option: 50mV (00'b), Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 A5 00 10 00 00}
> 0x55BC 			Option: 40mV (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 A6 00 00 00 01}
> 0x55C3 			Option: 75mV (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 A7 00 00 00 02}
> 0x55CA 			Option: 58mV (03'b), Value: 0x3 {09 07 A8 00 00 00 03}
> 0x55D1 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x55D3 		Setting: SATA1 Redriver CHA SD De-assert Thresholds, Variable: 0x2B {05 91 AD 00 AE 00 56 00 01 00 2B 00 14 10 00 03 00}
> 0x55E4 			Option: 37mV (00'b), Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 B1 00 10 00 00}
> 0x55EB 			Option: 22mV (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 B2 00 00 00 01}
> 0x55F2 			Option: 55mV (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 B3 00 00 00 02}
> 0x55F9 			Option: 45mV (03'b), Value: 0x3 {09 07 B4 00 00 00 03}
> 0x5600 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x5602 		Setting: SATA1 Redriver CHB SD De-assert Thresholds, Variable: 0x30 {05 91 AF 00 B0 00 57 00 01 00 30 00 14 10 00 03 00}
> 0x5613 			Option: 37mV (00'b), Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 B1 00 10 00 00}
> 0x561A 			Option: 22mV (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 B2 00 00 00 01}
> 0x5621 			Option: 55mV (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 B3 00 00 00 02}
> 0x5628 			Option: 45mV (03'b), Value: 0x3 {09 07 B4 00 00 00 03}
> 0x562F 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x5631 		Setting: SATA1 Redriver CHA EQ Control, Variable: 0x2C {05 91 B9 00 BA 00 58 00 01 00 2C 00 14 10 00 03 00}
> 0x5642 			Option: Level 1 (00'b), Value: 0x0 {09 07 BD 00 00 00 00}
> 0x5649 			Option: Level 2 (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 BE 00 00 00 01}
> 0x5650 			Option: Level 3 (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 BF 00 00 00 02}
> 0x5657 			Option: Level 4 (03'b), Value: 0x3 (default) {09 07 C0 00 10 00 03}
> 0x565E 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x5660 		Setting: SATA1 Redriver CHB EQ Control, Variable: 0x31 {05 91 BB 00 BC 00 59 00 01 00 31 00 14 10 00 03 00}
> 0x5671 			Option: Level 1 (00'b), Value: 0x0 {09 07 BD 00 00 00 00}
> 0x5678 			Option: Level 2 (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 BE 00 00 00 01}
> 0x567F 			Option: Level 3 (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 BF 00 00 00 02}
> 0x5686 			Option: Level 4 (03'b), Value: 0x3 (default) {09 07 C0 00 10 00 03}
> 0x568D 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x568F 		Setting: SATA1 Redriver CHA OUTA VOD_DB, Variable: 0x2D {05 91 C5 00 C6 00 5A 00 01 00 2D 00 14 10 00 07 00}
> 0x56A0 			Option: 0 dB (00'b), Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 C9 00 10 00 00}
> 0x56A7 			Option: -1.5 dB (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 CA 00 00 00 01}
> 0x56AE 			Option: -3.5 dB (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 CB 00 00 00 02}
> 0x56B5 			Option: -5 dB (03'b), Value: 0x3 {09 07 CC 00 00 00 03}
> 0x56BC 			Option: -6 dB (04'b), Value: 0x4 {09 07 CD 00 00 00 04}
> 0x56C3 			Option: -8 dB (05'b), Value: 0x5 {09 07 CE 00 00 00 05}
> 0x56CA 			Option: -9 dB (06'b), Value: 0x6 {09 07 CF 00 00 00 06}
> 0x56D1 			Option: -12 dB (07'b), Value: 0x7 {09 07 D0 00 00 00 07}
> 0x56D8 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x56DA 		Setting: SATA1 Redriver CHB OUTB VOD_DB, Variable: 0x32 {05 91 C7 00 C8 00 5B 00 01 00 32 00 14 10 00 07 00}
> 0x56EB 			Option: 0 dB (00'b), Value: 0x0 {09 07 C9 00 00 00 00}
> 0x56F2 			Option: -1.5 dB (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 CA 00 00 00 01}
> 0x56F9 			Option: -3.5 dB (02'b), Value: 0x2 (default) {09 07 CB 00 10 00 02}
> 0x5700 			Option: -5 dB (03'b), Value: 0x3 {09 07 CC 00 00 00 03}
> 0x5707 			Option: -6 dB (04'b), Value: 0x4 {09 07 CD 00 00 00 04}
> 0x570E 			Option: -8 dB (05'b), Value: 0x5 {09 07 CE 00 00 00 05}
> 0x5715 			Option: -9 dB (06'b), Value: 0x6 {09 07 CF 00 00 00 06}
> 0x571C 			Option: -12 dB (07'b), Value: 0x7 {09 07 D0 00 00 00 07}
> 0x5723 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x5725 		Setting: SATA1 Redriver CHA VOD Control: VOD/VID Ratio, Variable: 0x2E {05 91 D5 00 D6 00 5C 00 01 00 2E 00 14 10 00 07 00}
> 0x5736 			Option: 0 dB (00'b), Value: 0x0 (default) {09 07 D9 00 10 00 00}
> 0x573D 			Option: -1.5 dB (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 DA 00 00 00 01}
> 0x5744 			Option: -3.5 dB (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 DB 00 00 00 02}
> 0x574B 			Option: -5 dB (03'b), Value: 0x3 {09 07 DC 00 00 00 03}
> 0x5752 			Option: -6 dB (04'b), Value: 0x4 {09 07 DD 00 00 00 04}
> 0x5759 			Option: -8 dB (05'b), Value: 0x5 {09 07 DE 00 00 00 05}
> 0x5760 			Option: -9 dB (06'b), Value: 0x6 {09 07 DF 00 00 00 06}
> 0x5767 			Option: -12 dB (07'b), Value: 0x7 {09 07 E0 00 00 00 07}
> 0x576E 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x5770 		Setting: SATA1 Redriver CHB VOD Control: VOD/VID Ratio, Variable: 0x33 {05 91 D7 00 D8 00 5D 00 01 00 33 00 14 10 00 07 00}
> 0x5781 			Option: 0 dB (00'b), Value: 0x0 {09 07 D9 00 00 00 00}
> 0x5788 			Option: -1.5 dB (01'b), Value: 0x1 {09 07 DA 00 00 00 01}
> 0x578F 			Option: -3.5 dB (02'b), Value: 0x2 {09 07 DB 00 00 00 02}
> 0x5796 			Option: -5 dB (03'b), Value: 0x3 (default) {09 07 DC 00 10 00 03}
> 0x579D 			Option: -6 dB (04'b), Value: 0x4 {09 07 DD 00 00 00 04}
> 0x57A4 			Option: -8 dB (05'b), Value: 0x5 {09 07 DE 00 00 00 05}
> 0x57AB 			Option: -9 dB (06'b), Value: 0x6 {09 07 DF 00 00 00 06}
> 0x57B2 			Option: -12 dB (07'b), Value: 0x7 {09 07 E0 00 00 00 07}
> 0x57B9 		End of Options {29 02}
> 0x57BB 	End Form {29 02}
> 0x57BD 	Form: AMD Firmware Version, Form ID: 0xC {01 86 0C 00 EB 00}
> 0x57C3 		Subtitle: AMD Firmware Version {02 87 EB 00 00 00 00}
> 0x57CA 		End {29 02}
> 0x57CC 		Subtitle:   {02 87 05 00 00 00 00}
> 0x57D3 		End {29 02}
> 0x57D5 		Text: AGESA Version {03 08 ED 00 05 00 EE 00}
> 0x57DD 		Text: PSP BootLoader Version {03 08 EF 00 05 00 F0 00}
> 0x57E5 		Text: PSP SecureOS Version {03 08 F1 00 05 00 F2 00}
> 0x57ED 		Subtitle:   {02 87 05 00 00 00 00}
> 0x57F4 		End {29 02}
> 0x57F6 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x57F8 			Variable 0x2 equals 0x0 {12 06 02 00 00 00}
> 0x57FE 			Text: ABL Version {03 08 F3 00 05 00 F4 00}
> 0x5806 		End If {29 02}
> 0x5808 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x580A 			Variable 0x2 equals 0x0 {12 06 02 00 00 00}
> 0x5810 			Text: APCB Version {03 08 F5 00 05 00 F6 00}
> 0x5818 		End If {29 02}
> 0x581A 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x581C 			Variable 0x2 equals 0x0 {12 06 02 00 00 00}
> 0x5822 			Text: APOB Version {03 08 F7 00 05 00 F8 00}
> 0x582A 		End If {29 02}
> 0x582C 		Subtitle:   {02 87 05 00 00 00 00}
> 0x5833 		End {29 02}
> 0x5835 		Text: Ucode Patch Version {03 08 F9 00 05 00 FA 00}
> 0x583D 		Subtitle:   {02 87 05 00 00 00 00}
> 0x5844 		End {29 02}
> 0x5846 		Text: SMU FW Version {03 08 FB 00 05 00 FC 00}
> 0x584E 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x5850 			Variable 0x2 equals 0x0 {12 06 02 00 00 00}
> 0x5856 			Text: DXIO FW Version {03 08 FD 00 05 00 FE 00}
> 0x585E 		End If {29 02}
> 0x5860 		Subtitle:   {02 87 05 00 00 00 00}
> 0x5867 		End {29 02}
> 0x5869 		Text: XHCI FW Version {03 08 FF 00 05 00 00 01}
> 0x5871 		Subtitle:   {02 87 05 00 00 00 00}
> 0x5878 		End {29 02}
> 0x587A 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x587C 			Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x0, 0x1) {14 0A 02 00 02 00 00 00 01 00}
> 0x5886 			Text: KVM Version {03 08 07 01 05 00 08 01}
> 0x588E 		End If {29 02}
> 0x5890 		Subtitle:   {02 87 05 00 00 00 00}
> 0x5897 		End {29 02}
> 0x5899 		Suppress If: {0A 82}
> 0x589B 			Variable 0x2 equals value in list (0x1, 0x3) {14 0A 02 00 02 00 01 00 03 00}
> 0x58A5 			Text: VBIOS FW Version {03 08 01 01 05 00 02 01}
> 0x58AD 			Text: GOP Driver Version {03 08 03 01 05 00 04 01}
> 0x58B5 		End If {29 02}
> 0x58B7 		Subtitle:   {02 87 05 00 00 00 00}
> 0x58BE 		End {29 02}
> 0x58C0 		Text: Promontory FW Version {03 08 05 01 05 00 06 01}
> 0x58C8 		Subtitle:   {02 87 05 00 00 00 00}
> 0x58CF 		End {29 02}
> 0x58D1 		Disable If: {1E 82}
> 0x58D3 			True {46 02}
> 0x58D5 			Numeric: en-US (0-0) , Variable: 0x3C {07 91 00 00 00 00 5E 00 01 00 3C 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x58E6 			End {29 02}
> 0x58E8 			Numeric: en-US (0-0) , Variable: 0x68 {07 91 00 00 00 00 5F 00 01 00 68 00 00 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x58F9 			End {29 02}
> 0x58FB 		End If {29 02}
> 0x58FD 	End Form {29 02}
> 0x58FF End Form Set {29 02}



is that only with 2000 series processors only or with the 1000 series processors as well? also a blck separate ffrom memory is something I find fairly wonky generally my plans for blck are alway around getting weird memory speeds with it not cpu. In actual its the cpu that ends up being the conflicting thing for when I'm doing blck :laugher:


----------



## 1usmus

Anty said:


> But what is infinity fabric freq? 100 or 102?
> If still same as IMC (100) than this feature is pretty useless.


more flexible CPU overclocking without damaging the overclocking of RAM 

now I'll try the other way round


----------



## Pilotasso

double post sorry


----------



## Pilotasso

If BCLK2 is memory BUS you will avoid borking with everything sitting on the PCIE slots that wont like it.


----------



## Esenel

@elmor:
I would have one question about the X470 boards.
Do I need one to achieve maximum RAM OC or can I achieve the same with the x370 Hero?
Would like to know if I should order a new motherboard from the beginning.
Thanks!


----------



## Neoony

[email protected] said:


> VII for seven, and a free wallpaper!
> 
> Dark Hero1 by


The wallpaper is a reminder to take the protective plastic foil off your chipset heatsink xD


----------



## hurricane28

elmor said:


> Since the initial X470 embargo is now up, we wanted to take the chance to give a little something back to the community and say thank you for your patience and help with beta testing. I have seven Crosshair VII Hero (Wi-Fi) boards here allocated for OCN users. Measuring contribution is difficult, but we decided on sending them to the top seven posters in this thread. A lot of your feedback has made it through and plenty of small little tweaks are added to Crosshair VII. You'll have to wait for the reviews for full details on the changes.
> 
> I'll be contacting the users listed below over PM for shipping arrangements.
> 
> 1. @gupsterg (1483 posts)
> 2. @Timur Born (934 posts)
> 3. @bluej511 (932 posts)
> 4. @hurricane28 (924 posts)
> 5. @lordzed83 (814 posts)
> 6. @majestynl (688 posts)
> 7. @Reikoji (646 posts)
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? As far as I remember the highest divider is default (0.2 MHz step size). I'm not sure why you'd want to use 0.25/0.5/1 MHz step size. I am looking into the possibility of smaller steps, but no promises.


Wauw ehm, i dunno what to say man.. Thank you very much! Never expected this to be honest, i made a few jokes about it but never expected this. 

I promise i will make an review of the board as soon as i can.


----------



## 1usmus

Esenel said:


> @elmor:
> I would have one question about the X470 boards.
> Do I need one to achieve maximum RAM OC or can I achieve the same with the x370 Hero?
> Would like to know if I should order a new motherboard from the beginning.
> Thanks!


I want to buy an iPhone and I come to Steve Jobs and ask "should I buy a new or old product?" . You will not get an objective answer, you need absolutely independent sources.
The new motherboard has no advantages in overclocking. The power system was deteriorated.


----------



## hurricane28

[email protected] said:


> VII for seven, and a free wallpaper!
> 
> Dark Hero1 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Nice, thnx!


----------



## lordzed83

elmor said:


> Beta BIOS 6003
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/v3ntibujraw7djz/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-6003.zip sha256 78cf91c7443ffa1c1763f99b37195a8b704861781e6035f9fc7eaee4f2330097
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/333fmade2mdhoud/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-6003.zip sha256 5c22c3409403cfebb80c0e0048c7eec80bbd40d89cfc2a555f09ef608e978a91
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/wms7gdx1qtywp61/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-6003.zip sha256 7cfe68cdaa311fae84c31af2e0d8b1b5612f20309e39b63ade64b553f39456d3
> 
> - Supports NVMe RAID (mainly useful on C6E)
> - Q-Code LED Function option to turn off the Q-code display after POST


Ran few tests besides my fan's running on blower mode looks good


----------



## 1usmus

LightningManGTS said:


> is that only with 2000 series processors only or with the 1000 series processors as well? also a blck separate ffrom memory is something I find fairly wonky generally my plans for blck are alway around getting weird memory speeds with it not cpu. In actual its the cpu that ends up being the conflicting thing for when I'm doing blck :laugher:


Perhaps this function is only available to the new generation. I did not check the "spare doors"


----------



## 1usmus

@gupsterg @Timur Born @bluej511 @hurricane28 @lordzed83 @majestynl @Reikoji 
*guys, I congratulate you! *

recently, there are a lot of dissatisfied with this thread, in connection with this, you were given a gift (bribery). I'm very sure that you will publish truthful information


----------



## LightningManGTS

I'm probably ganna make a rom here in a second to re enable divisors in 6003 while we wait for 1usmus to iron his mod. anything I should probably know about before hand?
oh and yeah, eclk is not enabled normally in 6003 from I can see on my 1800x so theres that


----------



## hurricane28

lordzed83 said:


> Massive Thanks. I never get or win antything. Had video of 12 scratchcards in row with not a single win on any games. Hopefully this will turn My very bad 2018 around loking like scarface atm after the operation :/
> 
> 
> 
> I also can confirm that APM settings does not work on 6001 or 6002 tried Last state and Power on option. If i cut power off to PSU pc will not power up on its own.
> 
> 
> Also speed flash tested 6003 boots no problem. First thing I'w tested is Fan control and still cant get It working like It is on 6001 and all previous bioses  can drop a video when PWM setting does not affect speed of fan at all
> 
> 
> @hurricane28 guess sensor fix will be sorted other way in our case


Yeah man, i guess so. 

Congrats.


----------



## lordzed83

1usmus said:


> more flexible CPU overclocking without damaging the overclocking of RAM
> 
> now I'll try the other way round


It's a massive step forward init


----------



## 1usmus

LightningManGTS said:


> I'm probably ganna make a rom here in a second to re enable divisors in 6003 while we wait for 1usmus to iron his mod. anything I should probably know about before hand?


It's enough to install 6003 with afuefix. And this is not the latest version, next week there will be another update.


----------



## hurricane28

1usmus said:


> @gupsterg @Timur Born @bluej511 @hurricane28 @lordzed83 @majestynl @Reikoji
> *guys, I congratulate you! *
> 
> recently, there are a lot of dissatisfied with this thread, in connection with this, you were given a gift (bribery). I'm very sure that you will publish truthful information


Thnx dude, very happy with this.


----------



## lordzed83

[email protected] said:


> VII for seven, and a free wallpaper!
> 
> Dark Hero1 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Hmm new motherboard new cpu so will need new windows installation so I guess New wallpaper also handy :]

Only Once i went other motherboard than Asus... MSI will never buy MSI again costs of sending it back to RMA 3 times and getting somethintg to keep me going cost me more than brand new 299x asus would have :S


----------



## LightningManGTS

1usmus said:


> It's enough to install 6003 with afuefix. And this is not the latest version, next week there will be another update.


fair enough, and I tried using just afuefix with 6002 and the divisors were hidden so... :thinking: 

I mean I probably could just start setting stuff to user in amibcp and save it to the cap file


----------



## CeltPC

elmor said:


> Since the initial X470 embargo is now up, we wanted to take the chance to give a little something back to the community and say thank you for your patience and help with beta testing. I have seven Crosshair VII Hero (Wi-Fi) boards here allocated for OCN users. Measuring contribution is difficult, but we decided on sending them to the top seven posters in this thread. A lot of your feedback has made it through and plenty of small little tweaks are added to Crosshair VII. You'll have to wait for the reviews for full details on the changes.
> 
> I'll be contacting the users listed below over PM for shipping arrangements.


Yeesh, that is a serious thank you to OCN thread guys who care about the C6H! (and now their C7H!)

Dowloaded 6003, will flash it shortly.


----------



## Anty

1usmus said:


> more flexible CPU overclocking without damaging the overclocking of RAM
> 
> now I'll try the other way round


Oh crap - now I see you already have ryzen+ CPU 
So my best guess it is absent for 1xxx ryzens or at least needs mod BIOS.



Pilotasso said:


> If BCLK2 is memory BUS you will avoid borking with everything sitting on the PCIE slots that wont like it.


This still gives no answer if BCLK is CPU core clock and BCLK2 is rest (IF speed so all devices and RAM) or just IMC.


----------



## 1usmus

*6003MOD v1* + unlocked eCLK (I do not know if this function works or not on zen 1xxx)
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ixoyhpzQxl3cApKo0pskIyWpDm8Jn2Mm


----------



## Naginooh

I am also interested as others have asked, how memory performance will be in the c6 with a 2700x. dont want to pre order one, an have it perform with my corsair lpx 3200 kit the same as my 1700x does. tried many many settings, used the calculator thing nothing makes it work an will run max of 2933. Buying other ram is not really an option ( costs more then pre ordering a 2700x, was waiting and hoping that hynix ram performance improved but never really happend for me reckon its cpu limitation, dident get very good on silicone lottery an is only really happy at 3.8ghz. ( not very experienced oc'er but figure if it doesn't do it easy your pushing it too much) 

Guess its a wait an see. 

would hope this board with a 2700x gives better memory performance, an that bit better single core perf that would be nice for some things, then eventually can get another board maybe asus b350 and 8gb ram for second computer that gf and daughter use. finally get rid of that fx6300 with stock heatsink sounds like a jet taking off.

Also, for some reason my temps go crazy with 6003 bios, was reporting 75c within bios at times, and desktop idle temp was 45c, climbing and falling with fans behaving erratically no idea why, 6002 is fine.


----------



## LightningManGTS

1usmus said:


> *6003MOD v1* + unlocked eCLK (I do not know if this function works or not on zen 1xxx)
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ixoyhpzQxl3cApKo0pskIyWpDm8Jn2Mm


thanks :thumbsups saves me the headache of making one and trouble shooting it :laugher:


----------



## Anty

Give it a shot


----------



## CeltPC

elmor said:


> Beta BIOS 6003
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/v3ntibujraw7djz/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-6003.zip sha256 78cf91c7443ffa1c1763f99b37195a8b704861781e6035f9fc7eaee4f2330097
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/333fmade2mdhoud/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-6003.zip sha256 5c22c3409403cfebb80c0e0048c7eec80bbd40d89cfc2a555f09ef608e978a91
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/wms7gdx1qtywp61/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-6003.zip sha256 7cfe68cdaa311fae84c31af2e0d8b1b5612f20309e39b63ade64b553f39456d3
> 
> - Supports NVMe RAID (mainly useful on C6E)
> - Q-Code LED Function option to turn off the Q-code display after POST


Just flashed to 6003, with an interesting result... In chronological order - 6001 auto downclocked, 0001 did not auto downclock, 6002 did, and 6003 does not! Any reason for the ping-ponging on this functionality?


----------



## finalheaven

6002 is working great for me. Will be testing 6003 later tonight.


----------



## finalheaven

elmor said:


> Since the initial X470 embargo is now up, we wanted to take the chance to give a little something back to the community and say thank you for your patience and help with beta testing. I have seven Crosshair VII Hero (Wi-Fi) boards here allocated for OCN users. Measuring contribution is difficult, but we decided on sending them to the top seven posters in this thread. A lot of your feedback has made it through and plenty of small little tweaks are added to Crosshair VII. You'll have to wait for the reviews for full details on the changes.
> 
> I'll be contacting the users listed below over PM for shipping arrangements.
> 
> 1. @gupsterg (1483 posts)
> 2. @Timur Born (934 posts)
> 3. @bluej511 (932 posts)
> 4. @hurricane28 (924 posts)
> 5. @lordzed83 (814 posts)
> 6. @majestynl (688 posts)
> 7. @Reikoji (646 posts)


Congrats guys! One of the many reasons why we should go with Asus.


----------



## Clukos

Hit 15k FSE with the new bios! 










https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/26099190

1700 @ 4.125GHz
3533 CL14 low latency timings
1080 Ti 2139 core +900 memory (no shunt mod!)


----------



## Zognarb

Still unable to boot with CSM disabled on 6003, I wonder if it's a Vega specific issue or if GOP is borked in general. I would tend to believe the fault lies in the BIOS considering it worked beforehand on 6001 and earlier.


----------



## Clukos

Zognarb said:


> Still unable to boot with CSM disabled on 6003, I wonder if it's a Vega specific issue or if GOP is borked in general. I would tend to believe the fault lies in the BIOS considering it worked beforehand on 6001 and earlier.


I can confirm that booting with CSM disabled works on my end with BIOS 6003, using a 1080 Ti.


----------



## LightningManGTS

BTW in case anyone runs into an issue, make sure with 1usmus mod you go into tweaker paradise and disable mem p state otherwise it won't boot into os also it won't let you enable asynchronous eclk on 1000 series so theres that as well


----------



## Krisztias

Congratulations for the Winners!


----------



## ciukacz

@elmor

i was able to reproduce my resume from S3 issue on bios 6002 and a clean win 10 (1709) install
with only amd chipset drivers and nvidia gpu drivers installed.
at first S3 sleep is working with 6002, after i update windows wake from S3 sleep results in shutdown or restart.
april cumulative updates have spectre variant 2 mitigations enabled by default for ryzen.
also, bios 6002, 6003 and 0001 have microcode updates for this vulnerability.
as soon as i downgrade bios to 6001 resume from S3 sleep works correct.

the issue only occurs if i have OCed the cpu, however the overclock is not the issue.
on all previous bioses my 1700 cpu is stable at [email protected]
on 6002+ even if i try 3.3ghz at 1.3v i get the issue with S3 resume (but only with up to date 1709 win 10 install).
it really looks like the issue is tied to spectre variant 2 mitigation and clock change upon resume from sleep.

other configuration details:
hibernation off in windows
fast startup off in bios and windows
CSM disabled in bios (windows installed in uefi mode)
HPET off in windows

edit: same with bios 6003, even with cpu underclocked (2.9ghz) so the oc is not the issue.
edit2: disabling spectre variant 2 mitigation as described in:
https://support.microsoft.com/en-ca...ive-execution-side-channel-vulnerabilities-in
that is by:

reg add "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management" /v FeatureSettingsOverride /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

reg add "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management" /v FeatureSettingsOverrideMask /t REG_DWORD /d 3 /f

resolved the issue for me under bios 6003.

today i've done around 10 clean win 10 installations and about this many bios flashes. hope this helps someone.
what is unclear for me is why are other people not having this issue/not reporting this
and if it should be fixed by amd, asus or microsoft (or a joint effort perhaps?).


----------



## [email protected]

1usmus said:


> I want to buy an iPhone and I come to Steve Jobs and ask "should I buy a new or old product?" . You will not get an objective answer, you need absolutely independent sources.
> The new motherboard has no advantages in overclocking. The power system was deteriorated.


No major change for overall 24/7 OC. Just some enhancements/changes that favor certain setups/usage:

1) VRM phase array changed from 8+4 to 10+2. Better thermal balance across power plane. 

Thermal imaging tests were conducted with a Ryzen 7 2700X at 4.0 GHz with CPU Core Voltage at 1.43 V. 
No other settings than CPU Core Ratio and CPU Core Voltage were changed in BIOS. 
The system was then stressed with Prime95 29.1 Small FFTs 12k for at least 30 minutes. 
CPU output power was 175W on both systems. Note that both boards are tested without heatsinks (see attatchments):

2) DRAM layout changed from T-Topology to daisy chain. Some advantages for 1DPC, but disadvantages for 2DPC. Obviously, there will be changes to decoupling as a result. 

There are more, too, but Elmor and the reviewers can detail all of that stuff when it's time to do so. 

-Raja


----------



## LightningManGTS

One other thing is that with hpet disabled in bios it's still doing the thing where it doesn't restart correctly


----------



## mito1172

elmor said:


> Since the initial X470 embargo is now up, we wanted to take the chance to give a little something back to the community and say thank you for your patience and help with beta testing. I have seven Crosshair VII Hero (Wi-Fi) boards here allocated for OCN users. Measuring contribution is difficult, but we decided on sending them to the top seven posters in this thread. A lot of your feedback has made it through and plenty of small little tweaks are added to Crosshair VII. You'll have to wait for the reviews for full details on the changes.
> 
> I'll be contacting the users listed below over PM for shipping arrangements.
> 
> 1. @gupsterg (1483 posts)
> 2. @Timur Born (934 posts)
> 3. @bluej511 (932 posts)
> 4. @hurricane28 (924 posts)
> 5. @lordzed83 (814 posts)
> 6. @majestynl (688 posts)
> 7. @Reikoji (646 posts)
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? As far as I remember the highest divider is default (0.2 MHz step size). I'm not sure why you'd want to use 0.25/0.5/1 MHz step size. I am looking into the possibility of smaller steps, but no promises.


Is not there some for us? I always bought Asus for 15 years


----------



## Brko

mito1172 said:


> Is not there some for us? I always bought Asus for 15 years


Me too. Had Asus boards ever since  it would be nice to award us old Asus customers 

Congratz to the winners.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## zGunBLADEz

mito1172 said:


> Is not there some for us? I always bought Asus for 15 years


that was a funny one.

In a serious note..

"after so many problems and issue"
Intel should follow after the incident of their Spectre/Meltdown
like hey guys here we choose 7 ppl of this whole forum bcuz we "care.."


----------



## Zognarb

Clukos said:


> I can confirm that booting with CSM disabled works on my end with BIOS 6003, using a 1080 Ti.


Thanks for testing. Getting the feeling this might be Vega or AMD specific.

Is anyone else having similar issues with Vega GPUs?


----------



## mito1172

Brko said:


> Me too. Had Asus boards ever since  it would be nice to award us old Asus customers
> 
> Congratz to the winners.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


yes they should give us C7H gift  this link even has the subjectthis 

https://forum.donanimhaber.com/crosshair-vi-hero-agesa-c6h-uefi-6001-beta--126939697



zGunBLADEz said:


> that was a funny one.
> 
> In a serious note..
> 
> "after so many problems and issue"
> Intel should follow after the incident of their Spectre/Meltdown
> like hey guys here we choose 7 ppl of this whole forum bcuz we "care.."


----------



## finalheaven

Running 6003.

Using same O/C and ram timings. 3.8ghz at 1.3125v.

4x8gb (32gb) @ 3333 14-14-14-30 1.375v


----------



## Shiftstealth

1usmus said:


> if you really want I can make the on / off option in BIOS HPET / Spread Spectrum / Spread Spectrum value
> 
> +
> 
> Asus hides some of the functions precision boost for *zen +*, unlock is ready


I thought Precision boost overdrive was X470 only? Am i wrong?


----------



## mct1980

boostedabarth said:


> Works fine here:
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/z0aKE
> 
> 
> Not sure what instructions you need. Run as Admin, type in your BCLCK and hit R-XMP. Then you can change the RAM speed, in my case I set it to 3400 and then you hit Calculate SAFE, Fast or Extreme.


Ty for this short and understandable instruction.
But do you know what type of memory i should pick from the list with Hynix C-die? MFR or AFR?


----------



## 1usmus

[email protected] said:


> No major change for overall 24/7 OC. Just some enhancements/changes that favor certain setups/usage:
> 
> 1) VRM phase array changed from 8+4 to 10+2. Better thermal balance across power plane.
> 
> Thermal imaging tests were conducted with a Ryzen 7 2700X at 4.0 GHz with CPU Core Voltage at 1.43 V.
> No other settings than CPU Core Ratio and CPU Core Voltage were changed in BIOS.
> The system was then stressed with Prime95 29.1 Small FFTs 12k for at least 30 minutes.
> CPU output power was 175W on both systems. Note that both boards are tested without heatsinks (see attatchments):
> 
> 2) DRAM layout changed from T-Topology to daisy chain. Some advantages for 1DPC, but disadvantages for 2DPC. Obviously, there will be changes to decoupling as a result.
> 
> There are more, too, but Elmor and the reviewers can detail all of that stuff when it's time to do so.
> 
> -Raja


why did not you publish it earlier? *that's cool!* 
but you trimmed the low-pass filter (capacitor capacitance), this is the most frustrating thing ... even on DRAM VRM

but what about screening the VRM and the bus? there are changes? on the board you added SMD capacitors between the DRAM slots, what did it improve?

Thank you!


----------



## 3200MHz

elmor said:


> Since the initial X470 embargo is now up, we wanted to take the chance to give a little something back to the community and say thank you for your patience and help with beta testing. I have seven Crosshair VII Hero (Wi-Fi) boards here allocated for OCN users. Measuring contribution is difficult, but we decided on sending them to the top seven posters in this thread. A lot of your feedback has made it through and plenty of small little tweaks are added to Crosshair VII. You'll have to wait for the reviews for full details on the changes.
> 
> I'll be contacting the users listed below over PM for shipping arrangements.
> 
> 1. @gupsterg (1483 posts)
> 2. @Timur Born (934 posts)
> 3. @bluej511 (932 posts)
> 4. @hurricane28 (924 posts)
> 5. @lordzed83 (814 posts)
> 6. @majestynl (688 posts)
> 7. @Reikoji (646 posts)


Bravo ASUS, bravo Elmor!


----------



## wingman99

[email protected] said:


> No major change for overall 24/7 OC. Just some enhancements/changes that favor certain setups/usage:
> 
> 1) VRM phase array changed from 8+4 to 10+2. Better thermal balance across power plane.
> 
> Thermal imaging tests were conducted with a Ryzen 7 2700X at 4.0 GHz with CPU Core Voltage at 1.43 V.
> No other settings than CPU Core Ratio and CPU Core Voltage were changed in BIOS.
> The system was then stressed with Prime95 29.1 Small FFTs 12k for at least 30 minutes.
> CPU output power was 175W on both systems. Note that both boards are tested without heatsinks (see attatchments):
> 
> 2) DRAM layout changed from T-Topology to daisy chain. Some advantages for 1DPC, but disadvantages for 2DPC. Obviously, there will be changes to decoupling as a result.
> 
> There are more, too, but Elmor and the reviewers can detail all of that stuff when it's time to do so.
> 
> -Raja


Sweet changes and you can run without the VRM heatsinks with good temperatures.


----------



## elmor

LightningManGTS said:


> I mean I've been running 3344 memory and 4101cpu solid on a 104.5 blck since bios 1704 or whatever it was, can't do that without divisor 2 or 4. if you want I can get you a list of other combinations of cpu/memory/blck multiples that only work with those divisors and help to reduce system wide voltages
> 
> also me disappearing for a couple of months had way bigger consequences then I could of imagine. feels bad man. still, congrats to everyone who was selected as the ultimate beta testers :laugher:



Alright, fair enough. I'll see what can be done.




Anty said:


> But what is infinity fabric freq? 100 or 102?
> If still same as IMC (100) than this feature is pretty useless.





Pilotasso said:


> So BCLK2 is the bus on the memory right? Thats very handy.
> 
> Also congrats for the winners of the new spanking boards!



In Asynchronous mode, BCLK Frequency adjusts FCLK/DRAM/PCIE while BCLK 2 Frequency adjusts only the CPU Core.




Esenel said:


> @elmor:
> I would have one question about the X470 boards.
> Do I need one to achieve maximum RAM OC or can I achieve the same with the x370 Hero?
> Would like to know if I should order a new motherboard from the beginning.
> Thanks!



There are small differences due to layout changes. C7H is better for 1 DIMM per channel (1DPC, 2x8GB/2x16GB) but only by 1-2 ratios (66-133 MHz), while C6H will reach higher frequency with 2DPC (4x8GB, 4x16GB). 




ciukacz said:


> @elmor
> 
> i was able to reproduce my resume from S3 issue on bios 6002 and a clean win 10 (1709) install
> with only amd chipset drivers and nvidia gpu drivers installed.
> at first S3 sleep is working with 6002, after i update windows wake from S3 sleep results in shutdown or restart.
> april cumulative updates have spectre variant 2 mitigations enabled by default for ryzen.
> also, bios 6002, 6003 and 0001 have microcode updates for this vulnerability.
> as soon as i downgrade bios to 6001 resume from S3 sleep works correct.
> 
> the issue only occurs if i have OCed the cpu, however the overclock is not the issue.
> on all previous bioses my 1700 cpu is stable at [email protected]
> on 6002+ even if i try 3.3ghz at 1.3v i get the issue with S3 resume (but only with up to date 1709 win 10 install).
> it really looks like the issue is tied to spectre variant 2 mitigation and clock change upon resume from sleep.
> 
> other configuration details:
> hibernation off in windows
> fast startup off in bios and windows
> CSM disabled in bios (windows installed in uefi mode)
> HPET off in windows
> 
> edit: same with bios 6003, even with cpu underclocked (2.9ghz) so the oc is not the issue.
> edit2: disabling spectre variant 2 mitigation as described in:
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-ca...ive-execution-side-channel-vulnerabilities-in
> that is by:
> 
> reg add "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management" /v FeatureSettingsOverride /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
> 
> reg add "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management" /v FeatureSettingsOverrideMask /t REG_DWORD /d 3 /f
> 
> resolved the issue for me under bios 6003.
> 
> today i've done around 10 clean win 10 installations and about this many bios flashes. hope this helps someone.
> what is unclear for me is why are other people not having this issue/not reporting this
> and if it should be fixed by amd, asus or microsoft (or a joint effort perhaps?).



I wish all bug reports were this thorough.




1usmus said:


> The new motherboard has no advantages in overclocking. The power system was deteriorated.



Can you please stop stating this without any facts or tests? It's just not true. Bulk capacitance is replaced by additional MLCCs.

https://product.tdk.com/info/en/pro...lcc/technote/solution/mlcc03/index.html#anc01
https://passive-components.eu/4-typ...ications-in-switch-mode-power-supply-systems/


----------



## Disassociative

So I don't know if this is normal but I thought I'd report my findings. @elmor if you could say this is expected/normal behaviour that would be great just to ease my concerns 

Running stock/overclocking with the Zenstates app allows Task Manager to show 100% CPU usage when under maximum load like encoding or stress testing or benchmarking and actually gives me slightly higher Cinebench and CPU-Z benchmark scores. WinTimerTester shows a QueryPerformanceFrequency value of 3.51576 MHz.

When I overclock within the BIOS by changing the multiplier Task Manager will only ever show 99% CPU usage under the same scenarios and ever so slight performance degradation under benchmarks - more than just margin of error stuff but not a huge impact. Like overclocking to 3.9Ghz with ZenStates will give me a score between 1703 and 1712 in Cinebench while doing it within the BIOS will give me a score between 1685 and 1702. Additionally WinTimerTester shows the QueryPerformanceFrequency as 3.8 MHz so it seems to me it's using a different event timer thing when overclocked this way? Maybe something to do with the S3 sleep TSC bug fix that was introduced in beta bios 0001? 

I've reproduced this in versions 0001, 6002 and 6003. It's not a critical problem imo, it's barely a problem at all to be honest but I'm just curious.


----------



## Clukos

Some numbers using BIOS 6003:










This proves to be one very stable BIOS for me so far  (I still can't run with GD disabled because of my IMC tho)


----------



## [email protected]

1usmus said:


> why did not you publish it earlier? *that's cool!*
> but you trimmed the low-pass filter (capacitor capacitance), this is the most frustrating thing ... even on DRAM VRM
> 
> but what about screening the VRM and the bus? there are changes? on the board you added SMD capacitors between the DRAM slots, what did it improve?
> 
> Thank you!


As Elmor stated above. In any case, it's important to understand that decoupling needs to be tuned according to the requirements of the circuit; you don't just add caps for the sake of it. You need to look at where the knees are (MLCC caps have low inductance and low impedance at HF), and from a filtering perspective, the absolute requirement for bulk capacitance is offset by the number of phases.


----------



## 1usmus

1) About MLCC. MLCC is not suitable for low-pass filtering. A large change in capacitance due to temperature and DC bias. Low ESR is an advantage, but may also cause anomalous oscillations in power supply circuits. Is this taken into account?

2) Can I see the capacity table for DRAM VRM?


----------



## lordzed83

@raja @elmor

Thanks clearing up how DDR is handled.
In that case its better to go 2x16 over 4x8 on C7H ?? If i remember good was other way around on C6H. Not Running 32 GB myself but just to make sure if someone asks what configuration of Ram he should go for when going 32gb.


----------



## lordzed83

1usmus said:


> *6003MOD v1* + unlocked eCLK (I do not know if this function works or not on zen 1xxx)
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ixoyhpzQxl3cApKo0pskIyWpDm8Jn2Mm


Thanks Flashing Now for tests


----------



## [email protected]

1usmus said:


> 1) About MLCC. MLCC is not suitable for low-pass filtering. A large change in capacitance due to temperature and DC bias. Low ESR is an advantage, but may also cause anomalous oscillations in power supply circuits. Is this taken into account?
> 
> 2) Can I see the capacity table for DRAM VRM?



1) By the same token large electrolytic caps are not useful for high frequency filtering. This is basic power design, so of course it is taken into account. Assuming you need exactly the same type of capacitance for two different circuits is not correct. 

2) You will need to ask Elmor.


----------



## Targonis

dual109 said:


> Thanks, I'm running same board and bios with the 3200Mhz Corsair M-Die MFR vengence 16,18,18,36. Currently running them stable at 3133 but no luck for 3200. Can't remember who's settings I used previously from this forum but did note some differences compared to yours. I'll use your settings from your TXT and note differences from my current config and report back.
> 
> Cheers


Sorry if others have responded on this one already, but did you try bumping your DRAM voltage to 1.41? My own G.Skill 2x16 Hynix M-die 16-18-18-18-38 memory has been running fine for the past few BIOS versions at 3200 1T with only the voltage bump. I have not tried 6002 or 6003 yet to see if I can lower the voltages back to the 1.35 level or not.


----------



## lordzed83

@1usmus I see 6003 mod still cant reboot from windows :/ gets stuck with 0d power off power on boots no problem.


----------



## Plissken

Clukos said:


> Some numbers using BIOS 6003:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This proves to be one very stable BIOS for me so far  (I still can't run with GD disabled because of my IMC tho)


I have the exactly same Ram but can't get it stable on memtest at 3466 C14 no matter the voltage I give it. Only 3333 C14 for me. Maybe I've got an unlucky pair who knows. Didn't try the last 6003 yet but I'm sure it won't change anything at this point.

Did you try memtest to check if you're stable with that?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

lordzed83 said:


> @raja @elmor
> 
> Thanks clearing up how DDR is handled.
> In that case its better to go 2x16 over 4x8 on C7H ?? If i remember good was other way around on C6H. Not Running 32 GB myself but just to make sure if someone asks what configuration of Ram he should go for when going 32gb.


its always better 2 sticks vs 4 in any system including intel.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...VQ7nACh3kJAk5EAYYASABEgIoBvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

$280??


----------



## stewwy

lordzed83 said:


> @1usmus I see 6003 mod still cant reboot from windows :/ gets stuck with 0d power off power on boots no problem.


happens to mine as well

I think it's to do with HPET being off, I suspect windows needs it on for the spectre mitigations after the latest patch

edit: you can disable the mitigation using the reg hack but i haven't tried it yet


----------



## Frikencio

Hello, my plan is to get a Ryzen 7 2700X this week and use it with this C6H motherboard since my 1700 is a dud (needs 1.45V LLC3 to be stable at 3.8Ghz)

1 - Can this board get the CPU to 4.1-4.2Ghz overclock aiming for the same 1.45V or do I need a newer X470 board?
2 - Do I need to update to a specific BIOS revision?


----------



## MishelLngelo

1. Pwer delivery wise yes.
2. I think we already have compatible BIOS but wouldn't be surprised we get a new one shortly.


----------



## Frikencio

MishelLngelo said:


> 1. Pwer delivery wise yes.
> 2. I think we already have compatible BIOS but wouldn't be surprised we get a new one shortly.


I am also getting another 2 sticks of "G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4 3200 PC4-25600 16GB 2x8GB CL14" So in total it will be 4x8Gb Sticks.

Is this processor able to handle multiple sticks better? I mean, I just want 3200MT/s @ CL14


----------



## marco9999

ciukacz said:


> @elmor
> 
> i was able to reproduce my resume from S3 issue on bios 6002 and a clean win 10 (1709) install
> with only amd chipset drivers and nvidia gpu drivers installed.
> at first S3 sleep is working with 6002, after i update windows wake from S3 sleep results in shutdown or restart.
> april cumulative updates have spectre variant 2 mitigations enabled by default for ryzen.
> also, bios 6002, 6003 and 0001 have microcode updates for this vulnerability.
> as soon as i downgrade bios to 6001 resume from S3 sleep works correct.
> 
> the issue only occurs if i have OCed the cpu, however the overclock is not the issue.
> on all previous bioses my 1700 cpu is stable at [email protected]
> on 6002+ even if i try 3.3ghz at 1.3v i get the issue with S3 resume (but only with up to date 1709 win 10 install).
> it really looks like the issue is tied to spectre variant 2 mitigation and clock change upon resume from sleep.
> 
> other configuration details:
> hibernation off in windows
> fast startup off in bios and windows
> CSM disabled in bios (windows installed in uefi mode)
> HPET off in windows
> 
> edit: same with bios 6003, even with cpu underclocked (2.9ghz) so the oc is not the issue.
> edit2: disabling spectre variant 2 mitigation as described in:
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-ca...ive-execution-side-channel-vulnerabilities-in
> that is by:
> 
> reg add "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management" /v FeatureSettingsOverride /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
> 
> reg add "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management" /v FeatureSettingsOverrideMask /t REG_DWORD /d 3 /f
> 
> resolved the issue for me under bios 6003.
> 
> today i've done around 10 clean win 10 installations and about this many bios flashes. hope this helps someone.
> what is unclear for me is why are other people not having this issue/not reporting this
> and if it should be fixed by amd, asus or microsoft (or a joint effort perhaps?).


Had a chance today to update to 6003 and yep, same issue... Although my monitors dont display anything looks like it blue screens after coming out of S3 sleep.
Using blue screen view says a BSOD did happen with code: SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION 00000000`c0000096

Disabling the spectre mitigation also fixes this problem. Thanks for the effort in finding that!


----------



## crakej

Yes, turn HPET to ON or Auto and it will reboot. You can always disable it in Device Manager


----------



## Neoony

stewwy said:


> happens to mine as well
> 
> I think it's to do with HPET being off, I suspect windows needs it on for the spectre mitigations after the latest patch


Yep, same here.
Workaround is to shut the PC off instead of restarting.

Could use the option to enable/disable HPET in the modded BIOS meanwhile... 
(unless I cant find the option in the latest modded BIOS? Not sure if its supposed to be already implemented or not)


----------



## Moutsatsos

Is anyone else experiencing reduced cpu performance with 6003 bios?


----------



## Neoony

And BTW yeah...running 1800X with BIOS 6003 on mostly default settings and Auto
The idle voltages would spike up to 1.57V, but those will be just tiny spikes. 
(but this was probably the case with older BIOSes as well)

And also running the Q-Fan tuning would for the first time for me screw up the fans and detect the minimum as 99% (never had this issue in BIOS 6001 or before)
So the best thing is to not touch the Q-Fan tuning and deal with the minimum being on 20% (instead of my usually detected 5%)
Running the profiles (Standart/Silent...) works fine, even after already screwing the minimum with doing the Q-Fan detection.

I really wish to be able to override the minimum, like I was able to do with some of the early BIOSes.


----------



## BoMbY

Ryzen 1800X still stuck in P0 state using the 6003 BIOS, and the XFR frequencies still seem odd. Pretty much nothing changed since 0001.


----------



## 1usmus

yep, HPET disable creates conflict... but if you disable protection spectre etc , everything is fine ?

_______________________

6003 very strange behaves and I have, returned to 6002


----------



## Neoony

1usmus said:


> 6003 very strange behaves and I have, returned to 6002


Anything specific?


----------



## 1usmus

Neoony said:


> Anything specific?


6003 bugs
ZEN: The pump sometimes starts to make noise + low results in AIDA/CB + frequency down does not work (always p0)
ZEN+: Thermal sensors 100+ degrees + eCLK it works incorrectly (change BCLK creates BSOD)


----------



## Moutsatsos

1usmus said:


> yep, HPET disable creates conflict... but if you disable protection spectre etc , everything is fine ?
> 
> _______________________
> 
> 6003 very strange behaves and I have, returned to 6002


Dono yet but i can see that i encode the same video i was trying to encode last night with 6002 with much less frames,did a couple of runs on cinebench get way lower scores.
Dont have time now to check more into it but something is definitely off performance-wise with 6003 at least on my system.
I do know that spectre was patched with MS last update and 6002.But as i mentioned with 6002 it was ok performance-wise.


----------



## Neoony

hmm pretty sure mine downclocked even on default autos
Only thing is that the Vcore voltage doesnt, unless I set p0 to manual...but thats nothing new

But yeah, the scores might be tiny bit lower

No pump noises for me, if you mean the AIO_PUMP

But I dont seem stable on my old settings, mainly on the CPU.


----------



## stewwy

1usmus said:


> yep, HPET disable creates conflict... but if you disable protection spectre etc , everything is fine ?
> 
> _______________________
> 
> 6003 very strange behaves and I have, returned to 6002


unfortunately not, disabling spectre mitigation does not fix the restart problem at least via the M$ reg switches


----------



## ciukacz

stewwy said:


> unfortunately not, disabling spectre mitigation does not fix the restart problem at least via the M$ reg switches


if you used those "reg add" commands i pasted earlier then it looks like forum engine inserted an extra space in "Control" key name which needs to be manually deleted.

...\CurrentControlSet\Contr ol\Session Manager\...


----------



## AmxdPt

Clukos said:


> Some numbers using BIOS 6003:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This proves to be one very stable BIOS for me so far  (I still can't run with GD disabled because of my IMC tho)


Can you provide us with ur bios settings?

Thanks


----------



## stewwy

ciukacz said:


> if you used those "reg add" commands i pasted earlier then it looks like forum engine inserted an extra space in "Control" key name which needs to be manually deleted.
> 
> ...\CurrentControlSet\Contr ol\Session Manager\...


yes noticed that cut pasted from ms site

@1usmus

disabling HPET in windows device manager -- still no restart
disabling windows fast boot( must have been switched on last patch as I had it disabled as I multiboot) has no effect

going to try restart under Arch linux which should show if it's a windows problem

Same behavior under Linux ---- Not a windows problem I guess (surprisingly)


----------



## crakej

Nope - you need to turn HPET ON (in the bios)


----------



## Neoony

It seems that stability goes out of the window for me on 6003.

Cant run 1800X on 4000MHz and 1.425V like I used to, going up one step to 1.4375 doesnt help either (only makes it crash later)


----------



## BoMbY

crakej said:


> Nope - you need to turn HPET ON (in the bios)


IMHO there is no reason at all to disable HPET. Whenever I had my system running with it disabled, it wasn't smooth anymore.


----------



## mtrai

stewwy said:


> yes noticed that cut pasted from ms site
> 
> @1usmus
> 
> disabling HPET in windows device manager -- still no restart
> disabling windows fast boot( must have been switched on last patch as I had it disabled as I multiboot) has no effect
> 
> going to try restart under Arch linux which should show if it's a windows problem
> 
> Same behavior under Linux ---- Not a windows problem I guess (surprisingly)


Try with this bios. It is 1usmus 6003mod1 bios with hpet renabled. https://drive.google.com/open?id=1VoXAky6YP85LzXcrf1Len1mW2HjmMYaW This is just the C6H bios not wifi nor extreme.

I only set the Hpet options back to the default everything else is the same as his modified bios. I already reported this with 6002 bios mod...re-enabling the HPET options in the bios restored restarts for me as I posted.


----------



## stewwy

crakej said:


> Nope - you need to turn HPET ON (in the bios)


If that was to me 

1umus mod bios 6003 restart problem.
I tested all the combinations of HPET on or off (windows reg switches and in device manager) and confirmed with arch linux amd staging kernel 4.16 the problem is almost certainly not something related to HPET.

cross post lol

what i meant was you cannot fix the problem in linux or windows only in the bios


----------



## mtrai

stewwy said:


> If that was to me
> 
> 1umus mod bios 6003 restart problem.
> I tested all the combinations of HPET on or off (windows reg switches and in device manager) and confirmed with arch linux amd staging kernel 4.16 the problem is almost certainly not something related to HPET.
> 
> cross post lol
> 
> what i meant was you cannot fix the problem in linux or windows only in the bios


It is the switches within the bios with HPET that are causing the issues.

I had the same issue...restart with his modded bios with hpet set to disabled. Once I returned all 4 settings for HPET that he adjusted back to the original, and reflashed I did not have any restart issues. 

The one I posted is 1usmus 6003mod1 bios but with the 4 hpet options set back to default. Check it and see if that fixes your issues.


----------



## Ramad

BoMbY said:


> Ryzen 1800X still stuck in P0 state using the 6003 BIOS, and the XFR frequencies still seem odd. Pretty much nothing changed since 0001.


Yes, if the user changes P1 and P2. Right now are the P-states menu useless and custom P-stats are out of the question. The user is better off leaving P-stats at AUTO, enabling Global P-stats and use the CPU multiplier under Extreme Tweaker to set the CPU speed, then P-stats will work as defined by AMD or ASUS for the used CPU.
In other words, the P-stats menu is now there for the looks of it and can't be used. One step foreword somewhere and one step back somewhere else, this has been the case with the majority of the BIOS released for this motherboard. 

I'm considering buying an x370 or x470 motherboard from a competing manufacturer that I have used to buy motherboards of before buying this motherboard. I think 1 year, or less than a year, of ASUS' alpha/beta BIOS testing is enough.


----------



## stewwy

mtrai said:


> It is the switches within the bios with HPET that are causing the issues.
> 
> I had the same issue...restart with his modded bios with hpet set to disabled. Once I returned all 4 settings for HPET that he adjusted back to the original, and reflashed I did not have any restart issues.
> 
> The one I posted is 1usmus 6003mod1 bios but with the 4 hpet options set back to default. Check it and see if that fixes your issues.


yes fixed


----------



## Brko

@Ramad
I think you will not find happiness with other manufacturers. Tried couple of ASRock and MSI boards but that is far away from C6H. I found Gigabyte X370 Gaming 5 quite stable and OK...

But as you wish. Best of luck in your future endevours with new board 

Will stay with C6H, but will upgrade from 1600 to 2600X. I don't think that losing 100+ EUR in "upgrading" from C6H to C7H is justified. My goal is 4.25GHz @ 1.3-1.375V on all cores.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mtrai

stewwy said:


> yes fixed


Good good that is more confirmation then just me. However I have an idea that I might test this evening on my system. There are 2 different HPET options...in 2 different places. I may be that disabling both causes the issue...and only 1 needs to be disabled.

I do not have time right now to flash and check but I can PM you a bios with the change I am thinking if you want to test. Otherwise it will be tomorrow for me put something up.


----------



## Neoony

mtrai said:


> Try with this bios. It is 1usmus 6003mod1 bios with hpet renabled. https://drive.google.com/open?id=1VoXAky6YP85LzXcrf1Len1mW2HjmMYaW This is just the C6H bios not wifi nor extreme.
> 
> I only set the Hpet options back to the default everything else is the same as his modified bios. I already reported this with 6002 bios mod...re-enabling the HPET options in the bios restored restarts for me as I posted.


Thanks for that.
Worked.

BTW after flashing this one and setting up again, I noticed that the VCORE voltage wouldnt go down with Pstates, even when I set everything in P0 manual.
I had to do a cold restart and then the VCORE Voltage goes down to 0.9V

EDIT:
I seem to also get better and more stable results in CPU-Z benchmarking.
EDIT2:
Looks like it might be more stable at CPU OC with hpet back on.
I can now last longer with 4000MHz and 1.4375V which I couldnt with 6003mod1


----------



## mtrai

Neoony said:


> Thanks for that.
> Worked.
> 
> BTW after flashing this one and setting up again, I noticed that the VCORE voltage wouldnt go down with Pstates, even when I set everything in P0 manual.
> I had to do a cold restart and then the VCORE Voltage goes down to 0.9V
> 
> EDIT:
> I seem to also get better and more stable results in CPU-Z benchmarking.
> EDIT2:
> Looks like it might be more stable at CPU OC with hpet back on.
> I can now last longer with 4000MHz and 1.4375V which I couldnt with 6003mod1


Glad that fixed it...only thing I changed were those 2 HPET settings. Not sure on P-stats since I do not use it. Also HPET is a non issue if you are using Windows 10...Windows 10 does not try to use the HPET timer unless forced, however the HPET timer functionally really needs to be there for some programs to work correctly but really windows 10 does not want to use it.


----------



## mtrai

@1usmus Any change to HPET In SB and MsiDis in HPET in both the main section and the South Bridge sections will cause ASUS systems to hang on reboots. Not sure why ASRock could implement this.

I have now tried several bios I did. 

HPET in SB disabled / MsiDis in HPET Auto= restart hang
HPET in SB disabled / MsiDis in HPET disabled = restart hang

Only one that works without hangs is:
HPET in SB Auto / MsiDis in HPET Auto


----------



## lordzed83

zGunBLADEz said:


> its always better 2 sticks vs 4 in any system including intel.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...VQ7nACh3kJAk5EAYYASABEgIoBvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> $280??


I'm sure that C6H and Zen1 4x8 would clock and work better than 2x16. Thats why I asked


----------



## RobrPatty

mtrai said:


> Glad that fixed it...only thing I changed were those 2 HPET settings. Not sure on P-stats since I do not use it. Also HPET is a non issue if you are using Windows 10...Windows 10 does not try to use the HPET timer unless forced, however the HPET timer functionally really needs to be there for some programs to work correctly but really windows 10 does not want to use it.


Yep fixed for me also. Thanks.


----------



## mtrai

Here is the C6H WIFI 6003 modded with I think everything unlocked that can be at this time. Please I did not spend a lot of time on it to make sure all is unlocked. Been looking for a solution to unlock the chipset tab and waiting on the final bios for the Wifi. Note everything that 1usmus unlocked should be unlocked but let me know if somethings is missing.

SB Spread sprectrum is disabled
Hpet is left at auto so no reboot issue.
2 internal CPU logging things are turned off in mine. /edit (the CPU keeps at least 2 running logs for debugging internally running that we have no access to as non engineers, so I disabled them) I could not tell you what information it is logging.


----------



## lordzed83

BoMbY said:


> IMHO there is no reason at all to disable HPET. Whenever I had my system running with it disabled, it wasn't smooth anymore.


Thats YOU in my case WoW in 3D is runing WORSE with HPET on.

so far on my system 6001 Mod by 1usmus works best. And tahts with HPET odd no restart problems ect


----------



## mtrai

lordzed83 said:


> Thats YOU in my case WoW in 3D is runing WORSE with HPET on.
> 
> so far on my system 6001 Mod by 1usmus works best. And tahts with HPET odd no restart problems ect


Seems? You think? show us some testing so we know what you are talking about. Without valid information from testing all we can assume is it seems this way to you. We cannot duplicate what you are saying without the data. So right now it is an opinion. Sorry you never provide any data points for us to actually be able to look at and go hmm, to try to figure it out.


----------



## ciukacz

can someone explain to me why some of you are/were using a custom bios to disable hpet? (assuming win10)


----------



## BUFUMAN

because it sucks


----------



## Ramad

Guys, you are using to much time on changing settings based on outdated data from the days of Windows XP and Windows 7.

Why would anyone disable SB spread spectrum, this setting, while on, reduces EMI. Why would you have noise effecting other components near the southbridge by turning this off? Do you like humming and clicks on headphones because the southbridge is emitting electromagnetic noise? 

HPET is made by AMD and Microsoft (is used by Intel platforms too) to sync the kernel and CPU clocks, why would you turn that off, based on which tests? 

If you have stutter while gaming then try disabling core parking via registry.


----------



## ciukacz

but what advantage is there when win10 already has it disabled by default?
i already have sub 100 dpc latency. what more can this mod do?


----------



## mtrai

This is just explaining things...nothing is directed at you.



ciukacz said:


> but what advantage is there when win10 already has it disabled by default?
> i already have sub 100 dpc latency. what more can this mod do?


Technically is not disabled by default in win 10 however it is not used as the preferred timer unless you force win 10. With that said there are some programs which request the HPET timer. The timer that Windows 10 wants to use is superior to HPET but totally disabling HPET can have dire consequences for performance and heck even win 10 shutting down.


THis is why it was was removed as an option in modern bios. 

Seriously, this whole thing on HPET is so outdated to not be funny anymore. 

If you want to disable HPET then I will only say LEARN HOW TO DO IT ON YOUR OWN AS I WILL NOT TOUCH IT AGAIN FOR ANY PUBLIC BIOS. Why are people not complaining about any of the other 3 timers that can be used. OUTDATED KNOWLEDGE THEY HAVE IN THEIR HEADS. Or just a poor understanding of these things.


----------



## ciukacz

mtrai said:


> Technically is not disabled by default in win 10 however it is not used as the preferred timer unless you force win 10. With that said there are some programs which request the HPET timer. The timer that Windows 10 wants to use is superior to HPET but totally disabling HPET can have dire consequences for performance and heck even win 10 shutting down.


you're preaching to the choir, i don't want to flash any such bios.
i was just wondering where people actually measure or see any difference?
QueryPerformanceCounter (API call that most games use) without any bios mod already takes only around 25ns (default) vs 2500ns (HPET forced on).


----------



## mtrai

ciukacz said:


> you're preaching to the choir, i don't want to flash any such bios.
> i was just wondering where people actually measure or see any difference?
> QueryPerformanceCounter (API call that most games use) without any bios mod already takes only around 25ns (default) vs 2500ns (HPET forced on).


Okay HPET is not the only change being made...but really I had to actually state this. So yes there are, can be, and could be performances gains from some of the other settings that are hidden.

And really fine, if you do not want to try or flash a modified bios...bully for you...but stating that does not contribute anything. Just don't do it. Simple as that...but no need to state it this website is called OVERCLOCKERS.NET for a reason. We try to push the limits.


----------



## kladve

Ramad said:


> If you have stutter while gaming then try disabling core parking via registry.


how?


----------



## crakej

HPET does affect things on 6001 for sure - previous bios you could have HPET ON and the computer would reboot normally.

On my Prime Pro, turning it on (on similar AGESA 1002 bios) caused tabs to crash in FireFox - which never used to happen so I had to turn it off again.

Not tested it properly on my mates CH6 on 6001 yet, but I will - again on previous bios it didn't matter and windows would reboot normally, until bios 0001/6001


----------



## voreo

Bit late to the party, but grats to the winners of the boards.

Hope theres some giveaways mentioned in here too for those of us to afraid/lack funding if something goes wrong to mess around to much with all the settings xD
(Or just wanna play games on our systems and not waste time figuring out proper stability)


----------



## Koyoe

6003 bios is weird

I can easily get 3200 on 6001 by only applying the standard DOCP on my 4 x 8gb hynix trident z rgb

but got no luck with 6003


----------



## Sbb Kbb

Koyoe said:


> 6003 bios is weird
> 
> I can easily get 3200 on 6001 by only applying the standard DOCP on my 4 x 8gb hynix trident z rgb
> 
> but got no luck with 6003



Thats because 6002 and 6003 change PROC_ODT and rtt values. Try with Stilts Timing checker and see the diference from 6001 to 6002 and 6003.

Iv copied all the timings manualy from Timing checker on 6001 to 6003 and now can run my Hynix GTZB 4*8gb 3000Ghz on 3200Mhz without problem for the first time!


----------



## hurricane28

Hi guys, 

what BIOS is the best out of the bunch? 6001,6002 or 6003? 

Thnx.


----------



## bdajeha

Hi, tried 6003 in order to get rid of my sleep problems, but it doesn't seem to do the trick?
It crashes when trying to come back from boot, tried adding those registry keys, but didn't do anything for me?
Should I try 6002 instead, or is there some other path for this?


----------



## ciukacz

mtrai said:


> Okay HPET is not the only change being made...but really I had to actually state this. So yes there are, can be, and could be performances gains from some of the other settings that are hidden.
> 
> And really fine, if you do not want to try or flash a modified bios...bully for you...but stating that does not contribute anything. Just don't do it. Simple as that...but no need to state it this website is called OVERCLOCKERS.NET for a reason. We try to push the limits.


i was asking only about HPET specifically, not about the other settings unlocked in those modified bioses.
where do you guys measure or see any performance difference with the HPET disabled in bios vs default bios?


----------



## ciukacz

bdajeha said:


> Hi, tried 6003 in order to get rid of my sleep problems, but it doesn't seem to do the trick?
> It crashes when trying to come back from boot, tried adding those registry keys, but didn't do anything for me?
> Should I try 6002 instead, or is there some other path for this?


forum added a space in the registry path in "Control" key. delete it and try again.


----------



## bdajeha

ciukacz said:


> forum added a space in the registry path in "Control" key. delete it and try again.


Yeah I saw that right away, but it didn't help still.


----------



## BUFUMAN

ciukacz said:


> i was asking only about HPET specifically, not about the other settings unlocked in those modified bioses.
> where do you guys measure or see any performance difference with the HPET disabled in bios vs default bios?


in games less fps drops, less stuttering. less latency with dpc latency measured. 

i dont understand why some of you don't need this? 
push the limits not the office..... 

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ciukacz

BUFUMAN said:


> in games less fps drops, less stuttering. less latency with dpc latency measured.
> 
> i dont understand why some of you don't need this?
> push the limits not the office.....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


i have hpet disabled in win 10 (which is the default), with all those benefits that you mention.
what else do you gain by disabling it in this modded bios?


----------



## BUFUMAN

ciukacz said:


> i have hpet disabled in win 10 (which is the default), with all those benefits that you mention.
> what else do you gain by disabling it in this modded bios?


thats all so far, if hpet is enabled some programs start faster, this is the opposite 



Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lordzed83

Brko said:


> @Ramad
> I think you will not find happiness with other manufacturers. Tried couple of ASRock and MSI boards but that is far away from C6H. I found Gigabyte X370 Gaming 5 quite stable and OK...
> 
> But as you wish. Best of luck in your future endevours with new board
> 
> Will stay with C6H, but will upgrade from 1600 to 2600X. I don't think that losing 100+ EUR in "upgrading" from C6H to C7H is justified. My goal is 4.25GHz @ 1.3-1.375V on all cores.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Gigabyte used to make fantastic products. Then they went Full RGB you never go FULL RGB those pathetic radiator free VRM sections on ryzen motherboards DAMN


----------



## Koyoe

Sbb Kbb said:


> Thats because 6002 and 6003 change PROC_ODT and rtt values. Try with Stilts Timing checker and see the diference from 6001 to 6002 and 6003.
> 
> Iv copied all the timings manualy from Timing checker on 6001 to 6003 and now can run my Hynix GTZB 4*8gb 3000Ghz on 3200Mhz without problem for the first time!


Thank you for the tips..problem solve and I also manage to play a bit with it, manage to boot the ram with 3334 but not sure if this stable


----------



## lordzed83

hurricane28 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> what BIOS is the best out of the bunch? 6001,6002 or 6003?
> 
> Thnx.


Performance hmmm same on all in my case BUT
6001 mod works best on my pc HPET off no problem Spectrum for SB off. Most important for me... Fans work at 500-600rpm instead of 1000-1100 
Sensors and fans not fixed in my case on 6002/6003 also those bioses Dont have option to turn of NX protection @1usmus You noticed that its gone ??


----------



## hurricane28

lordzed83 said:


> Performance hmmm same on all in my case BUT
> 6001 mod works best on my pc HPET off no problem Spectrum for SB off. Most important for me... Fans work at 500-600rpm instead of 1000-1100
> Sensors and fans not fixed in my case on 6002/6003 also those bioses Dont have option to turn of NX protection @1usmus You noticed that its gone ??



There is not much to be done performance wise as we already hit the limit silicon wise with these chips. I was hoping for better stability at higher clocks. 

My system is very unstable and i don't know why. Perhaps old Windows 10 installation is causing issues, idk. I just want to try new BIOS. Guess i have to flash and see for myself.


----------



## 1usmus

*about HPET*. I installed Witcher 3 and I was shocked by the very low performance. About 70 frames per second was. I disabled the HPET and FPS grew 2 times. Since then, I always turn it off. Honestly, I did not compare in all games, but ROTR, Hitman, GTA have a higher FPS when HPET is off.

+

now *I've got access to new bios from 470 boards*, and I'm doing a comparison ... and I see some significant changes in dumps ( ~5700 identical files (84%) and 1028 files with minor changes, the difference in the code is about 1% )

*Precision boost advanced *is not an exclusive feature for 470. This feature is available even for 350
a lot of attention is paid to the work of QFAN, HW sensors and RGB  lol 

The new boards are really partly a new product, but there are no new items on the menu 

+

interesting pic , DRAM 4500mhz on x470



lordzed83 said:


> Performance hmmm same on all in my case BUT
> 6001 mod works best on my pc HPET off no problem Spectrum for SB off. Most important for me... Fans work at 500-600rpm instead of 1000-1100
> Sensors and fans not fixed in my case on 6002/6003 also those bioses Dont have option to turn of NX protection @1usmus You noticed that its gone ??


NX & PSS. They hid these pints 
I can return them


----------



## hurricane28

1usmus said:


> *about HPET*. I installed Witcher 3 and I was shocked by the very low performance. About 70 frames per second was. I disabled the HPET and FPS grew 2 times. Since then, I always turn it off. Honestly, I did not compare in all games, but ROTR, Hitman, GTA have a higher FPS when HPET is off.
> 
> +
> 
> now *I've got access to new bios from 470 boards*, and I'm doing a comparison ... and I see some significant changes in dumps ( ~5700 identical files (84%) and 1028 files with minor changes, the difference in the code is about 1% )
> 
> *Precision boost advanced *is not an exclusive feature for 470. This feature is available even for 350
> a lot of attention is paid to the work of QFAN, HW sensors and RGB  lol
> 
> The new boards are really partly a new product, but there are no new items on the menu
> 
> +
> 
> interesting pic , DRAM 4500mhz on x470
> 
> 
> 
> NX & PSS. They hid these pints
> I can return them


What about your new RAM program? It doesn't work properly for me as i asked a few pages back. Can you help me?


----------



## 1usmus

hurricane28 said:


> What about your new RAM program? It doesn't work properly for me as i asked a few pages back. Can you help me?


I can. Sorry, many letters 
send txt and problem description


----------



## crakej

@elmor Will there be a Crosshair VII OCing thread?


----------



## lordzed83

hurricane28 said:


> What about your new RAM program? It doesn't work properly for me as i asked a few pages back. Can you help me?


I Just use one that works. Got 3 versions taht I try on different bioses. No matter what i try cant get cl14 3466 always Errors :S


----------



## crakej

1usmus said:


> now *I've got access to new bios from 470 boards*, and I'm doing a comparison ... and I see some significant changes in dumps ( ~5700 identical files (84%) and 1028 files with minor changes, the difference in the code is about 1% )
> 
> *Precision boost advanced *is not an exclusive feature for 470. This feature is available even for 350
> a lot of attention is paid to the work of QFAN, HW sensors and RGB  lol


I'd be interested to know how the x470 bios compares to the CH6 bios - are any more menus exposed, are there more ram options like they added to CH6 bios - stilt presets spring to mind...


----------



## asdkj1740

elmor and raja,i would like to know how c6e and c7h achieve pcie3.0x4 mode for dual nvme m.2 ssd.
if i install two nvme pcie3.0x4 m.2 ssd to two m.2 slots on these two mobos, and select them to be running at pcie3.0x4 mode, will the pcie3.0 lanes of my sinlge gpu installed being cut from x16 to x8?
as we all know x370 (and x470?) do not have pcie3.0x4.
many thanks.


----------



## Neoony

kladve said:


> how?


Using Ryzen Balanced Power Plan does exactly that.
It has core parking disabled.

If you enabled core parking, the usage of the cores would basically "compress" from using all the cores, to using only the few cores which can handle it.

Example in rocket league main menu:
Parking off (Ryzen plan without parking):








Parking on (Ryzen plan with parking):








In theory, this might be good for more single core oriented games. But not so good in demanding games.
In many games the difference can be almost not noticable. (e.g Rocket League, not so CPU demanding game)
(something like Skyrim SE would suffer from core parking a little bit)

But for single core games where I want to improve performance, I prefer setting affinity to only every first or only every second core.
Which tends to either improve performance, or make it a bit more stable.


----------



## Moutsatsos

Moutsatsos said:


> Is anyone else experiencing reduced cpu performance with 6003 bios?


It was this annoying thing i get that when i encode for long hours fans get stuck at a specific rpm and cpu no longer works at 100% efficiency.
Haven't had that issue since 1701.


----------



## Neoony

Moutsatsos said:


> Is anyone else experiencing reduced cpu performance with 6003 bios?


Only reduced stability by 1 voltage step.
But thats not touching Proc_odt or similar things that might have been changed in the BIOS auto settings.

CPU performance seems more or less the same, if not only very few % lower at times.
Using 6003 modded with HPET on (with HPET off it was tiny bit worse, including stability...for some reason)


----------



## hurricane28

lordzed83 said:


> I Just use one that works. Got 3 versions taht I try on different bioses. No matter what i try cant get cl14 3466 always Errors :S


I can get the memory stable overnight with memtest86 one day but one day after it isn't stable anymore.. 

It can do 3466 MHz but not 100% stable it seems. When i set it back to 3200 MHz i pass all stresstest programs while i crash sometimes under 3466 MHz. 

Maybe it needs a bit more tweaking or its my CPU, RAM or motherboard that is not capable of 346 MHz. I flashed new 6003 BIOS and going to test.


----------



## Sbb Kbb

bios ver. 6001 vs 6003

ProcODT 53.3Ohm 60.0Ohm
RttNom disabled 34.3Ohm
RttWtr 80.0Ohm 120.0Ohm
RttPark 40.0Ohm 240.0Ohm

I dont know (didnt tested) if this values change with frequency but 6001 DOCP standard XMP on AUTO i am stable with my Hynix F4-3000C15-8GTZB * 4 at 3000Ghz and on 6002 and 6003 get errors in Prime in 5seconds till i manualy enter all the values from 6001 and then even 3200Ghz is stable


----------



## Damis

Hey guys,
what should I set the following settings to?

T offset
Sense MI Skew
Sense MI Offset 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GraveNoX

Just ordered 2700X to replace 1700X, which BIOS should I use ? I'm on 0001 now.


----------



## BUFUMAN

no matter what i do i can't pass the 3.8ghz stable with my 1700x

i am now at 1,42v @3.9ghz can't get it stable.

any tips?? 

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ramad

@Brko

Thank you.



kladve said:


> how?


Run > Regedit > Ctrl+F and insert this key number: *0cc5b647-c1df-4637-891a-dec35c318583* (hit *F3* to find the next key until you find the key displayed in the attached picture below).

Change *ValueMax* from 64 to *0* (doubleclick the word "ValueMax" to change), save, exit an reboot the PC. This should disable core parking.



Damis said:


> Hey guys,
> what should I set the following settings to?
> 
> T offset
> Sense MI Skew
> Sense MI Offset
> 
> Thanks in advance.


T offset: 0
Sense MI Skew: Disabled
Sense MI Offset: 0

That should disable them all because you are better off by disabling these settings.


----------



## Susliks

Anyone experiencing Windows screen freezing problems with 6003?
Running on default settings except manual fan tuning/only UEFI boot/virtualization enabled.
W10 1709 with latest updates.

When screen freezes reset is not working and holding power button also dos not do anything.
Only had cable unplug is helping.


----------



## hurricane28

I flashed BIOS 6003 this afternoon and it appears more stable than previous 6001 i was running at the same settings. 

Need to do more testing to be sure but it looks promising. 

I also looked at the Asus crosshair 7 hero wifi and it looks like a much better board than the current Ch6 so far. 

It also has more features that i was missing on the CH6 like, 2x M.2 slots, more USB 3.0 ports. Voltage read points are also a lot better. There is also an op amp voltage chip that reads the voltage much better than on the CH6. 

Can't wait to get my hand on this board! Thnx again Asus, i am very very happy!


----------



## hurricane28

BUFUMAN said:


> no matter what i do i can't pass the 3.8ghz stable with my 1700x
> 
> i am now at 1,42v @3.9ghz can't get it stable.
> 
> any tips??
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


I noticed that these vrm's have a lot of noise, i use switching frequency 300 for CPU, Soc and RAM and i am more stable.


----------



## BUFUMAN

hurricane28 said:


> I noticed that these vrm's have a lot of noise, i use switching frequency 300 for CPU, Soc and RAM and i am more stable.


will try it thx so far. 

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Anty

I've moved from default 300kHz to 400kHz - way lower voltages needed and more stability. And no ultrasonic noise from VRM


----------



## Simi37

hurricane28 said:


> I noticed that these vrm's have a lot of noise, i use switching frequency 300 for CPU, Soc and RAM and i am more stable.





Anty said:


> I've moved from default 300kHz to 400kHz - way lower voltages needed and more stability. And no ultrasonic noise from VRM


Hmm thats sounds interesting...Thanks for the tips. I will try it


----------



## mtrai

Anty said:


> I've moved from default 300kHz to 400kHz - way lower voltages needed and more stability. And no ultrasonic noise from VRM


Which voltages? All of them or certain ones?


----------



## Anty

Most notable for core voltage. But I've applied it to all.

My VRM settings:

CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
CPU Current Capability [120%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
CPU Voltage Frequency [400]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
Manual Adjustment [Ultra Fast]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]

VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
VDDSOC Current Capability [120%]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
Manual Adjustment [Ultra Fast]

DRAM Current Capability [120%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Asking the Crosshair HERO owners here if anyone has seen 2x4GB ram that works on these Asus AM4 boards please? Everything I find that I can confirm with Samsung B die seems to be 2x8gb only or higher.

Is there any decent sticks at say 3200 Mhz and at least cas14 that I can push to 3600 Mhz but only 2x4GB? OR am I forced to do a 16GB kit? Or is there other dies besides Samsung B die that works just fine on these boards?

I plan on getting either the X470 Crosshair VII or the STRIX X470 here very soon.


----------



## mtrai

Anty said:


> Most notable for core voltage. But I've applied it to all.
> 
> My VRM settings:
> 
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
> CPU Current Capability [120%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> CPU Voltage Frequency [400]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
> Manual Adjustment [Ultra Fast]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> 
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [120%]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
> Manual Adjustment [Ultra Fast]
> 
> DRAM Current Capability [120%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]



THanks for but I was getting at you which voltages are are you lower with 400? Cpu? Soc? Ram? etc


----------



## lordzed83

}SkOrPn--' said:


> Asking the Crosshair HERO owners here if anyone has seen 2x4GB ram that works on these Asus AM4 boards please? Everything I find that I can confirm with Samsung B die seems to be 2x8gb only or higher.
> 
> Is there any decent sticks at say 3200 Mhz and at least cas14 that I can push to 3600 Mhz but only 2x4GB? OR am I forced to do a 16GB kit? Or is there other dies besides Samsung B die that works just fine on these boards?
> 
> I plan on getting either the X470 Crosshair VII or the STRIX X470 here very soon.


Why would you want 8gb of ram in 2018 is the question oO.
Teamgroup used to have 2x4

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/team...l-kit-black-txd48g3866hc18adc0-my-067-tg.html


Those are samsung b. Afaik thats best You can get for 2x4gb those will deffo do 3466cl15 at 1.35 volts. Not had em myself but thats higher tier than mine 3733 so should click better. 3600cl14 god knows cl16 deffo.

If you want 3600 best bet is still gskill 3600cl15 kit ofc 16mb.

Why do u want only 8 is the question after windows boots up u would have what 6gb left?? Games can use more than that.. .


----------



## Anty

mtrai said:


> THanks for but I was getting at you which voltages are are you lower with 400? Cpu? Soc? Ram? etc


Core. With all settings above [email protected] Without that few 0.01 more.


----------



## BoMbY

Wow, the C7H is looking really bad. It seems like the second M.2 will be cannibalized from the primary PCIe lanes, so disabling 8 lanes from the first slot, and 4 lanes from the second slot (if there is any device in it). You probably get a PCIe switch chip for a Dollar, and they sell that board for over $200. This isn't premium, this is a rip-off.


----------



## Shiftstealth

hurricane28 said:


> I noticed that these vrm's have a lot of noise, i use switching frequency 300 for CPU, Soc and RAM and i am more stable.





BUFUMAN said:


> will try it thx so far.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk





Anty said:


> I've moved from default 300kHz to 400kHz - way lower voltages needed and more stability. And no ultrasonic noise from VRM


Not this motherboard, but with another motherboard i set switching frequency to 400khz on the SOC, and the SOC degraded within weeks. While the CPU Cores may handle that i'd be weary of that setting on the SOC. AMD rma'd my 1700X that i degraded BTW.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Shiftstealth said:


> Not this motherboard, but with another motherboard i set switching frequency to 400khz on the SOC, and the SOC degraded within weeks. While the CPU Cores may handle that i'd be weary of that setting on the SOC. AMD rma'd my 1700X that i degraded BTW.


wow ok do you think 300 is safe? 
i used it before on some setups with earlier uefi.

how could you recognize that issue?
Did AMD accept it as a warranty?

with regards 

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shiftstealth

BUFUMAN said:


> wow ok do you think 300 is safe?
> i used it before on some setups with earlier uefi.
> 
> how could you recognize that issue?
> Did AMD accept it as a warranty?
> 
> with regards
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


AMD 100% took it no questions asked. After a few weeks i started getting BSOD's. So i set everything stock, and it still BSOD'd. Turns out the memory wasn't stable at stock 2133 / 1.2v / Stock SOC any longer. I tried running the CPU cores at 2.2Ghz / 1.2v and was still getting BSOD's, so it was 100% the SOC. It did make memory more stable initially though. That being said everyone is aware that the SOC is much easier to degrade than the cores. So if you just do CPU switching, and not SOC switching you might not have the same results. My results were with the Biostart X370GT7 mobo.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Shiftstealth said:


> AMD 100% took it no questions asked. After a few weeks i started getting BSOD's. So i set everything stock, and it still BSOD'd. Turns out the memory wasn't stable at stock 2133 / 1.2v / Stock SOC any longer. I tried running the CPU cores at 2.2Ghz / 1.2v and was still getting BSOD's, so it was 100% the SOC. It did make memory more stable initially though. That being said everyone is aware that the SOC is much easier to degrade than the cores. So if you just do CPU switching, and not SOC switching you might not have the same results. My results were with the Biostart X370GT7 mobo.


What was your SOC voltage while using that increased VRM switching frequency?

I'm having a hard time connecting VRM switching frequency 

https://cxzoid.blogspot.com/2015/04/what-makes-good-vrm.html



Buildzoid's blog said:


> The other way to lower voltage ripple is to increase how often you turn on the high side. This is dictated by the PWM controller's switching frequency. When you turn on the high side MOSFET your VRM output voltage starts to rise until the PWM signal turn it off again and your voltage starts to drop. The longer the wait between the on and off the longer the voltage will rise and drop increasing the minimum voltage and maximum voltage that your VRM outputs when trying to hit a set voltage. This is what ripple is.
> 
> So if you cut down the amount of time you voltage spends dropping and rising by increasing the frequency of the PWM signal you decrease the ripple. This is why many overclocking centric boards have a VRM switching frequency option in the BIOS. The down side to this is that you need to charge your MOSFETs on and off more often and that lowers the VRM's efficiency. Which is why OCing GPUs like the Lightning are so damn power hungry.


which reduces ripple at the expense of efficiency when increased, to whatever it's feeding becoming degraded.

Probably a faulty implementation on Biostar's side, I guess.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Dr. Vodka said:


> What was your SOC voltage while using that increased VRM switching frequency?
> 
> I'm having a hard time connecting VRM switching frequency
> 
> https://cxzoid.blogspot.com/2015/04/what-makes-good-vrm.html
> 
> 
> 
> which reduces ripple at the expense of efficiency when increased, to whatever it's feeding becoming degraded.
> 
> Probably a faulty implementation on Biostar's side, I guess.


SOC voltage was either 1.1, or 1.125. I never went over that for 24/7. I tested 1.15 once.


----------



## dual109

HI,

Is worth picking up a 2700x for the Crosshair VI or would the 2700 be a better option? Not looking to upgrade MB anytime soon as been happy with stability and performance of this board. Been reading quite a bit about the new chips but alot is unknown at this point just won't to make sure I haven't overlooked anything before pre-ordering.

Cheers


----------



## Shiftstealth

dual109 said:


> HI,
> 
> Is worth picking up a 2700x for the Crosshair VI or would the 2700 be a better option? Not looking to upgrade MB anytime soon as been happy with stability and performance of this board. Been reading quite a bit about the new chips but alot is unknown at this point just won't to make sure I haven't overlooked anything before pre-ordering.
> 
> Cheers


I don't think anyone has really had any previews of the 2700 yet, but i'd just spend the extra $30 for the 2700X. The clocks are much higher. Base of the 2700 is 3.2 vs 3.7 for the 2700X.


----------



## dual109

Shiftstealth said:


> I don't think anyone has really had any previews of the 2700 yet, but i'd just spend the extra $30 for the 2700X. The clocks are much higher. Base of the 2700 is 3.2 vs 3.7 for the 2700X.


Thanks, but any major limitations on the X370 platform??


----------



## Shiftstealth

dual109 said:


> Thanks, but any major limitations on the X370 platform??


Not that i'm aware of. The available BIOS' are still pretty buggy so hard to say. It looks like it will just be a lower boost clock on X370. Reviewers are quoting X470 as "interesting" at the moment, but i'm not sure what to make of that. I think its a good thing in regards to boosting.


----------



## specialedge

x470 crosshair 7 will have a 3amp fan header as well as a fan extension card header. Consider me sold! Who wants to buy this POC crosshair 6 board!


----------



## matthew87

can anyone provide some input as to the common SoC Voltage range required to run 3466mhz RAM for Samsung B die? 

Just having some issues getting my memory stable and thinking it might be insufficient SoC voltage...


----------



## Dr. Vodka

1.10v is plenty for 3466MHz memory. You don't need more than that.

6003 seems fine to me, as good as 6001 was. I haven't had to change my settings since 1403-1701 days.


----------



## elmor

Disassociative said:


> So I don't know if this is normal but I thought I'd report my findings. @elmor if you could say this is expected/normal behaviour that would be great just to ease my concerns
> 
> Running stock/overclocking with the Zenstates app allows Task Manager to show 100% CPU usage when under maximum load like encoding or stress testing or benchmarking and actually gives me slightly higher Cinebench and CPU-Z benchmark scores. WinTimerTester shows a QueryPerformanceFrequency value of 3.51576 MHz.
> 
> When I overclock within the BIOS by changing the multiplier Task Manager will only ever show 99% CPU usage under the same scenarios and ever so slight performance degradation under benchmarks - more than just margin of error stuff but not a huge impact. Like overclocking to 3.9Ghz with ZenStates will give me a score between 1703 and 1712 in Cinebench while doing it within the BIOS will give me a score between 1685 and 1702. Additionally WinTimerTester shows the QueryPerformanceFrequency as 3.8 MHz so it seems to me it's using a different event timer thing when overclocked this way? Maybe something to do with the S3 sleep TSC bug fix that was introduced in beta bios 0001?
> 
> I've reproduced this in versions 0001, 6002 and 6003. It's not a critical problem imo, it's barely a problem at all to be honest but I'm just curious.



Interesting, I think I know the difference between those two overclocking situations. However it does not make sense that there's a performance difference. I'll look into it.




lordzed83 said:


> @raja @elmor
> 
> Thanks clearing up how DDR is handled.
> In that case its better to go 2x16 over 4x8 on C7H ?? If i remember good was other way around on C6H. Not Running 32 GB myself but just to make sure if someone asks what configuration of Ram he should go for when going 32gb.



You will have an easier time with 2x16GB.




bdajeha said:


> Hi, tried 6003 in order to get rid of my sleep problems, but it doesn't seem to do the trick?
> It crashes when trying to come back from boot, tried adding those registry keys, but didn't do anything for me?
> Should I try 6002 instead, or is there some other path for this?



That's a different sleep-related issue, it's being looked at.




crakej said:


> @elmor Will there be a Crosshair VII OCing thread?



That's the plan.




asdkj1740 said:


> elmor and raja,i would like to know how c6e and c7h achieve pcie3.0x4 mode for dual nvme m.2 ssd.
> if i install two nvme pcie3.0x4 m.2 ssd to two m.2 slots on these two mobos, and select them to be running at pcie3.0x4 mode, will the pcie3.0 lanes of my sinlge gpu installed being cut from x16 to x8?
> as we all know x370 (and x470?) do not have pcie3.0x4.
> many thanks.





BoMbY said:


> Wow, the C7H is looking really bad. It seems like the second M.2 will be cannibalized from the primary PCIe lanes, so disabling 8 lanes from the first slot, and 4 lanes from the second slot (if there is any device in it). You probably get a PCIe switch chip for a Dollar, and they sell that board for over $200. This isn't premium, this is a rip-off.



It's the only way to achieve 2x M.2 at x4 PCIE Gen 3 without a PCI-E bridge chip (very expensive). Any other solution would use x4 PCIE Gen2 from the chipset, which will slow you down significantly especially if using NVMe RAID.

If M.2_1 is used, PCIEX16/X8_1 will run at x16/x8 depending on if there's a card plugged in PCIEX8_2 (as usual).

If M.2_2 is used, PCIEX16/X8_1 will run at x8, and PCIEX8_2 will run at x4.


----------



## matthew87

Dr. Vodka said:


> 1.10v is plenty for 3466MHz memory. You don't need more than that.
> 
> 6003 seems fine to me, as good as 6001 was. I haven't had to change my settings since 1403-1701 days.


Thanks.

Would too high a SoC voltage perhaps be the cause of instability with memory? As I've found lowering the SoC voltage from what is automatically configured by the BIOS seems to have helped make my memory more stable when testing with HCI Memtest at 3466mhz speeds. 

Also odd that my motherboard with default settings automatically applies around 1.137v to SoC for standard DOCP 3200mhz speeds. This GSkill memory i'm running is QVL'd by Asus too.


----------



## Esenel

hurricane28 said:


> I also looked at the Asus crosshair 7 hero wifi and it looks like a much better board than the current Ch6 so far.
> 
> It also has more features that i was missing on the CH6 like, 2x M.2 slots, more USB 3.0 ports. Voltage read points are also a lot better. There is also an op amp voltage chip that reads the voltage much better than on the CH6.
> 
> Can't wait to get my hand on this board! Thnx again Asus, i am very very happy!


First. Congrats on the board 😄

In my opinion the biggest advantages on the new board are the two different BCLK for CPU and RAM.
As well as the better VRM layout as shown by [email protected] Mine after one hour Prime attached 😉

I hope you still get the BIOS first although it is a Wifi edition 😄


----------



## asdkj1740

elmor said:


> It's the only way to achieve 2x M.2 at x4 PCIE Gen 3 without a PCI-E bridge chip (very expensive). Any other solution would use x4 PCIE Gen2 from the chipset, which will slow you down significantly especially if using NVMe RAID.
> 
> If M.2_1 is used, PCIEX16/X8_1 will run at x16/x8 depending on if there's a card plugged in PCIEX8_2 (as usual).
> 
> If M.2_2 is used, PCIEX16/X8_1 will run at x8, and PCIEX8_2 will run at x4.


so could users choose to run pcie2.0 gen3 from the chipset for that second m.2 installed so that users can have complete x16 lanes for the single gpu while enjoying a pcie3.0x4 nvme ssd plus another pcie2.0x4 nvme ssd??
the official spec of c7h seems to be saying that the second new m.2 slot can only be running at pcie x4 mode??

thank you so much!


----------



## 1usmus

Sbb Kbb said:


> bios ver. 6001 vs 6003
> 
> ProcODT 53.3Ohm 60.0Ohm
> RttNom disabled 34.3Ohm
> RttWtr 80.0Ohm 120.0Ohm
> RttPark 40.0Ohm 240.0Ohm
> 
> I dont know (didnt tested) if this values change with frequency but 6001 DOCP standard XMP on AUTO i am stable with my Hynix F4-3000C15-8GTZB * 4 at 3000Ghz and on 6002 and 6003 get errors in Prime in 5seconds till i manualy enter all the values from 6001 and then even 3200Ghz is stable


the calculator made a miracle, 0001/6001/6002 an exact copy of the recommendations 0.9.9 beta 13 for DR 

are these values offered for SR ?????

RttWr 120.0Ohm strongly limits the frequency potential, 3200 will be the maximum for this option...



Anty said:


> Most notable for core voltage. But I've applied it to all.
> 
> My VRM settings:
> 
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
> CPU Current Capability [120%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> CPU Voltage Frequency [400]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
> Manual Adjustment [Ultra Fast]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> 
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [120%]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
> Manual Adjustment [Ultra Fast]
> 
> DRAM Current Capability [120%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]


identical , nice 



matthew87 said:


> can anyone provide some input as to the common SoC Voltage range required to run 3466mhz RAM for Samsung B die?
> 
> Just having some issues getting my memory stable and thinking it might be insufficient SoC voltage...



SOC in the system is a starter voltage. It does not need to be overstated 0.975 is enough to run 3466 and 1,025 so that this frequency is stable. Increased voltage creates noise, do not forget about it, too.



Esenel said:


> First. Congrats on the board 😄
> 
> In my opinion the biggest advantages on the new board are the two different BCLK for CPU and RAM.
> As well as the better VRM layout as shown by [email protected] Mine after one hour Prime attached 😉
> 
> I hope you still get the BIOS first although it is a Wifi edition 😄


2 clock generators are available for CH6, too


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

lordzed83 said:


> Why would you want 8gb of ram in 2018 is the question oO.


Because it is going in my plex server in one years time when I get my Ryzen 7 3700X next year (I do NOT want Zen+, I want Zen2). Right now I do not need 16GB for my Raven Ridge APU, and 16Gb does not help me with my Chrome browsing. And when I do get my 16Gb kit next year I want it to be a better faster DDR4 kit then what we have available today, and I am clearly expecting that to happen before next April per hints from Samsung themselves (who said C die will be released this year with much better Zen compatibility). I just do not need a super fast 16GB kit for a stupid plex server, and the kit I get this week will be retired to the server next April (or when ever Zen2 releases). My 16GB kit next year for Zen2 will probably be a 4Ghz kit minimum so long Samsung is on time with C die.

Right now I can afford a 16GB kit no problem, but then I will be forced to buy the STRIX. But if I save money on the ram this week, ram that will clearly be retired in one year to server duties, then I can spring for a X470 HERO VII now instead of the STRIX (I would prefer to get the HERO VII). If I am forced to get the STRIX because I purchased expensive ram, I will NOT be buying the HERO later on, I will just be forced to use the STRIX for the next decade or so. Trying to do things intelligently here and not just throwing away money left and right. I waited almost 8 years to upgrade my systems and I am not waiting any longer.

By next April I will have two Ryzen systems, one will be my new plex server with a 2400G (I already have it) and 2x4gb ram on my current asrock board (I already have this crap board too but I need decent 8gb kit for some occasional 1080p gaming), and one will be a X470 board with Ryzen 7 3700X or 3800X, or what ever is the most powerful AM4 Zen 2 released next year along with the fastest possible 4Ghz 16GB kit which I expect to be based on C die  

Thank for the information but I wish you hadn't asked why I only need 8gb for now as it takes far too long to explain my poor upgrade paths. lol


----------



## lordzed83

matthew87 said:


> can anyone provide some input as to the common SoC Voltage range required to run 3466mhz RAM for Samsung B die?
> 
> Just having some issues getting my memory stable and thinking it might be insufficient SoC voltage...


I run 1.05 Super stable. On older bioses 1.075 was needed max.


----------



## lordzed83

@elmor Thanks for clearing it up. So I know what to recommend if someone asks. For me 16gb is plenty so far. Basically If one was to use 1xM2 drive one by PCI-E is the one to use one with nice heatsink correct ?? Or the Primary M2 slot is still one in bottom right ?? Just curious /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif



And something for Dragon Ball Fans. Today my brand new daily running gear from Just Saiyan made it. First one Ordered/made Vegeta SSJB Limit Breaker :]
check it out cant wait to get back in it and run from work :]


Spoiler










Doing Foundrising run for cancer research in 2 weeks: 
https://www.justgiving.com/fundraising/saiyan-zeed

Still sick and got scar after face operation but.... JUST SAIYAN


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Wow that's a crazy bright blue suit. Please don't fall into the ocean with that thing on, no one would be able to see you swimming around. It looks cool though, like a superhero only a very blue superhero, lol.


----------



## hurricane28

Esenel said:


> First. Congrats on the board 😄
> 
> In my opinion the biggest advantages on the new board are the two different BCLK for CPU and RAM.
> As well as the better VRM layout as shown by [email protected] Mine after one hour Prime attached 😉
> 
> I hope you still get the BIOS first although it is a Wifi edition 😄


Thnx man, very happy with it. 

Yes that and the better voltage monitoring options which is very important. 

vrm's are never a problem on the CH6 so no real advantage there. Its capable of 320 amps which no ryzen CPU will ever draw under 24/7 scenarios. 

Where did Raja show the vrm layout btw? Did i miss something or is it the image you posted?


----------



## Disassociative

elmor said:


> Interesting, I think I know the difference between those two overclocking situations. However it does not make sense that there's a performance difference. I'll look into it


Thanks! Like I said - it’s not a deal breaker or some huge problem but it’s just really bizarre haha


----------



## Esenel

hurricane28 said:


> vrm's are never a problem on the CH6 so no real advantage there. Its capable of 320 amps which no ryzen CPU will ever draw under 24/7 scenarios.
> 
> Where did Raja show the vrm layout btw? Did i miss something or is it the image you posted?


No not a problem though.
But it seems they improved it.
The screenshot is from me.

Thats the link to Raja's post about the new VRM Layout:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...vi-overclocking-thread-1172.html#post27156113

;-)


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

6003 Beta -> Finally im on new BIOS (last good was 1401/1403 lol)

THX also for @1usmus for Great Ryzen DRAM Calculator (IMO he should get Hero VII also )

This + New BIOS and im finally Stable at P-State OC with Good Mem Timings at 3080MHz !
Good Job Team Black/Red....


----------



## Sbb Kbb

1usmus said:


> the calculator made a miracle, 0001/6001/6002 an exact copy of the recommendations 0.9.9 beta 13 for DR
> 
> are these values offered for SR ?????
> 
> RttWr 120.0Ohm strongly limits the frequency potential, 3200 will be the maximum for this option.


RttWr 120.0Ohm is the AUTO value from the 6002 and 6003. 

Why they changed so much? 

6001 worked OK and 6002,6003 cant work even on 2133 gives me errors!

BTW Thank you for the Calculator, it realy helped me!


----------



## Pimpmuckl

So not entirely sure what happened with 6003, but I casually overclocked the 1700 again via ZenStates: 39x multi with 1.35V, so far so cool.

Now, running Prime95 28.10 with 128-128 in-place FFTs produces a vDroop to 1.275 (!!). Not sure if this was ever the case or if the new AGESA is weird, but I'm quite curious what else is different.

And since I'm a relative noob at overclocking: In theory, I could use lower base voltage and increase the LLC to keep the 1.275V under hard load which should make everything a bit cooler, right?


----------



## 1usmus

Ne01 OnnA said:


> 6003 Beta -> Finally im on new BIOS (last good was 1401/1403 lol)
> 
> THX also for @1usmus for Great Ryzen DRAM Calculator (IMO he should get Hero VII also )
> 
> This + New BIOS and im finally Stable at P-State OC with Good Mem Timings at 3080MHz !
> Good Job Team Black/Red....


this is good, but it seems to me, soon you conquer 3200 
Asus has its own policy and its own system of gratitude, but the users ,which I helped , gave me a present - they pre-ordered CH7 

p.s. in any case, thanks to everyone


----------



## Moutsatsos

matthew87 said:


> can anyone provide some input as to the common SoC Voltage range required to run 3466mhz RAM for Samsung B die?
> 
> Just having some issues getting my memory stable and thinking it might be insufficient SoC voltage...


Under bios 1701 and all previous versions i use SoC 1.0125 for these timings.



1usmus said:


> this is good, but it seems to me, soon you conquer 3200
> Asus has its own policy and its own system of gratitude, but the users ,which I helped , gave me a present - they pre-ordered CH7
> 
> p.s. in any case, thanks to everyone


That's really nice bro GZ!


----------



## sbakic

Hello guys, I am failing RAM training 

Components:
CPU 1700x
CPU Cooler NZXT Kraken62
RAM F4-3200C14Q-32GTZ
Motherboard Asus Crosshair Vi Hero WIFI

My current overclocking settings:

BIOS version 1701

CPU overclock p0 state 9D -> 39.25x

Extreme Tweaker
CPU Core Voltage = Offset mode
CPU Core Voltage Offset Mode Sign = +(plus)
- CPU Core VoltageVoltage Offset = 0.03125
CPU SOC Voltage = Offset mode
VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign = - (minus)
- VDDSOC Voltage Offset = 0.03125
DRAM Voltage = 1.35000 (Default)
Extreme Tweaker \ DRAM Timing Control
DRAM ... = 14-14-14-14-34-48-6-8-39-Auto(4)-Auto(12)-Auto(24)-Auto(0)-3-3-312-232-142-Auto(14)-8-Auto(6)-Auto(3)-Auto(1)-Auto(7)-Auto(7)-Auto(1)-Auto(5)-Auto(5)-Auto(8)
ProcODT_SM = 60 ohm
Cmd2T = 1T
RttNom = RZQ/7
RttWr = RZQ/3
RttPark = RZQ/1
Extreme Tweaker \ External Digi+ Power Control
DRAM VBoot Voltage = 1.35

Stress test passed:
RealBench(32GB RAM): 8h
AIDA64: 8h
OCCT CPU small: 8h
OCCT CPU large: 8h
OCCT Linpack (with AVX): 8h
Intel Burn Test: 8h
prime95 small: 8h
prime95 in-place: 8h
prime95 blend(with 29GB ram): 24h
mprime: 24h
hci memtest 1000%
memtest86: 4x runs
google stress test: 1h
ryzen kill script: 24h

So overclock is stable. But I have Failed RAM Trainig from cold boot and I hate it. 

I tried to set procODT to 68,8 ohm and 80 ohm, still same. 53.3 ohm will not even boot from restart.
I tried Vboot to 1.375V and even 1.4V, nothing
I tried to change from auto to
MemCadBus ClkDrvStren_SM = 30ohm, 30.0 Ohm, 30 ohm

MemCadBus AddrCmdDrvStren_SM = 30omh, 30.0 Ohm. 30 ohm

MemCadBus CsOdtDrvStren_SM = 30 ohm,40.0 Ohm, 60 ohm

MemCadBus CkeDrvStren_SM = 40 ohm, 60.0 Ohm, 60 ohm
Still the same.

I don't know what to do anymore. Can someone help me to solve this issue? Thanks.

The last thing is to change CLDO_VDDP, am I right? Which will just move RAM holes and make pass RAM training every time and not contribute to RAM stability (so I don't need to run all stresstest again)?


----------



## Moutsatsos

Spoiler






sbakic said:


> Hello guys, I am failing RAM training
> 
> Components:
> CPU 1700x
> CPU Cooler NZXT Kraken62
> RAM F4-3200C14Q-32GTZ
> Motherboard Asus Crosshair Vi Hero WIFI
> 
> My current overclocking settings:
> 
> BIOS version 1701
> 
> CPU overclock p0 state 9D -> 39.25x
> 
> Extreme Tweaker
> CPU Core Voltage = Offset mode
> CPU Core Voltage Offset Mode Sign = +(plus)
> - CPU Core VoltageVoltage Offset = 0.03125
> CPU SOC Voltage = Offset mode
> VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign = - (minus)
> - VDDSOC Voltage Offset = 0.03125
> DRAM Voltage = 1.35000 (Default)
> Extreme Tweaker \ DRAM Timing Control
> DRAM ... = 14-14-14-14-34-48-6-8-39-Auto(4)-Auto(12)-Auto(24)-Auto(0)-3-3-312-232-142-Auto(14)-8-Auto(6)-Auto(3)-Auto(1)-Auto(7)-Auto(7)-Auto(1)-Auto(5)-Auto(5)-Auto(8)
> ProcODT_SM = 60 ohm
> Cmd2T = 1T
> RttNom = RZQ/7
> RttWr = RZQ/3
> RttPark = RZQ/1
> Extreme Tweaker \ External Digi+ Power Control
> DRAM VBoot Voltage = 1.35
> 
> Stress test passed:
> RealBench(32GB RAM): 8h
> AIDA64: 8h
> OCCT CPU small: 8h
> OCCT CPU large: 8h
> OCCT Linpack (with AVX): 8h
> Intel Burn Test: 8h
> prime95 small: 8h
> prime95 in-place: 8h
> prime95 blend(with 29GB ram): 24h
> mprime: 24h
> hci memtest 1000%
> memtest86: 4x runs
> google stress test: 1h
> ryzen kill script: 24h
> 
> So overclock is stable. But I have Failed RAM Trainig from cold boot and I hate it.
> 
> I tried to set procODT to 68,8 ohm and 80 ohm, still same. 53.3 ohm will not even boot from restart.
> I tried Vboot to 1.375V and even 1.4V, nothing
> I tried to change from auto to
> MemCadBus ClkDrvStren_SM = 30ohm, 30.0 Ohm, 30 ohm
> 
> MemCadBus AddrCmdDrvStren_SM = 30omh, 30.0 Ohm. 30 ohm
> 
> MemCadBus CsOdtDrvStren_SM = 30 ohm,40.0 Ohm, 60 ohm
> 
> MemCadBus CkeDrvStren_SM = 40 ohm, 60.0 Ohm, 60 ohm
> Still the same.
> 
> I don't know what to do anymore. Can someone help me to solve this issue? Thanks.
> 
> The last thing is to change CLDO_VDDP, am I right? Which will just move RAM holes and make pass RAM training every time and not contribute to RAM stability (so I don't need to run all stresstest again)?






Try CLDO_VDDP range 900-1000.I use 950 for 3466 with 1701.
855 also worked for me with 1701.
630 also worked for me with 1701 gear down disabled and 2T(Corsair).


----------



## 1usmus

sbakic said:


> Hello guys, I am failing RAM training
> 
> Components:
> CPU 1700x
> CPU Cooler NZXT Kraken62
> RAM F4-3200C14Q-32GTZ
> Motherboard Asus Crosshair Vi Hero WIFI
> 
> My current overclocking settings:
> 
> BIOS version 1701
> 
> CPU overclock p0 state 9D -> 39.25x
> 
> Extreme Tweaker
> CPU Core Voltage = Offset mode
> CPU Core Voltage Offset Mode Sign = +(plus)
> - CPU Core VoltageVoltage Offset = 0.03125
> CPU SOC Voltage = Offset mode
> VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign = - (minus)
> - VDDSOC Voltage Offset = 0.03125
> DRAM Voltage = 1.35000 (Default)
> Extreme Tweaker \ DRAM Timing Control
> DRAM ... = 14-14-14-14-34-48-6-8-39-Auto(4)-Auto(12)-Auto(24)-Auto(0)-3-3-312-232-142-Auto(14)-8-Auto(6)-Auto(3)-Auto(1)-Auto(7)-Auto(7)-Auto(1)-Auto(5)-Auto(5)-Auto(8)
> ProcODT_SM = 60 ohm
> Cmd2T = 1T
> RttNom = RZQ/7
> RttWr = RZQ/3
> RttPark = RZQ/1
> Extreme Tweaker \ External Digi+ Power Control
> DRAM VBoot Voltage = 1.35
> 
> Stress test passed:
> RealBench(32GB RAM): 8h
> AIDA64: 8h
> OCCT CPU small: 8h
> OCCT CPU large: 8h
> OCCT Linpack (with AVX): 8h
> Intel Burn Test: 8h
> prime95 small: 8h
> prime95 in-place: 8h
> prime95 blend(with 29GB ram): 24h
> mprime: 24h
> hci memtest 1000%
> memtest86: 4x runs
> google stress test: 1h
> ryzen kill script: 24h
> 
> So overclock is stable. But I have Failed RAM Trainig from cold boot and I hate it.
> 
> I tried to set procODT to 68,8 ohm and 80 ohm, still same. 53.3 ohm will not even boot from restart.
> I tried Vboot to 1.375V and even 1.4V, nothing
> I tried to change from auto to
> MemCadBus ClkDrvStren_SM = 30ohm, 30.0 Ohm, 30 ohm
> 
> MemCadBus AddrCmdDrvStren_SM = 30omh, 30.0 Ohm. 30 ohm
> 
> MemCadBus CsOdtDrvStren_SM = 30 ohm,40.0 Ohm, 60 ohm
> 
> MemCadBus CkeDrvStren_SM = 40 ohm, 60.0 Ohm, 60 ohm
> Still the same.
> 
> I don't know what to do anymore. Can someone help me to solve this issue? Thanks.
> 
> The last thing is to change CLDO_VDDP, am I right? Which will just move RAM holes and make pass RAM training every time and not contribute to RAM stability (so I don't need to run all stresstest again)?


3 ways to solve the problem:

1) memory clear - disable in AMD CBS menu

2) 
RttNom = RZQ/7
RttWr = Dynamic ODT off
RttPark = Disable

procODT 53 or 48

3) *Ai overclock tuner - auto* + you must manually set all timings as in your message + vdram too (best way)


----------



## elmor

Disassociative said:


> Thanks! Like I said - it’s not a deal breaker or some huge problem but it’s just really bizarre haha



Just tried it here and didn't see any difference. Can you dump your BIOS profile and send it to me?


----------



## Anty

Quick question.
Is it normal that under AMD / NVME BIOS entry exsting NVME drive does not show but it is possible to select it as boot drive and operates correctly? 
Same for Advanced / PCH storage - M.2 option is kind of locked...
Of course there is splash screen visible during restart.
I have Plextor PX256M8PEGN if it is important.


----------



## ciukacz

Anty said:


> Quick question.
> Is it normal that under AMD / NVME BIOS entry exsting NVME drive does not show but it is possible to select it as boot drive and operates correctly?
> Same for Advanced / PCH storage - M.2 option is kind of locked...
> Of course there is splash screen visible during restart.
> I have Plextor PX256M8PEGN if it is important.


it's the same for me with my plextor m8peg.
edit: you can turn off the splash screen in boot options "disable option rom messages".


----------



## Disassociative

elmor said:


> Just tried it here and didn't see any difference. Can you dump your BIOS profile and send it to me?


Wasn't sure if you wanted the text file or the CMO file (never done this before) so I just dumped them together in a zip folder hope that's ok

This is the weirdness I was talking about with task manager when changing the multiplier in the BIOS - the cpu usage just hits a wall at 99% (Also the score from CPU-Z is a bit low because Battle.net started updating in the background lol)


----------



## Pimpmuckl

Edit, wrong thread whops. Not sure how do delete this post though.


----------



## Disassociative

Games seem to be a bit more stutter-y when I'm affected by that issue. I left it on a multiplier OC since I posted that CMO file and compared to last nights gaming using a ZenState OC things are a bit more stutter-y - games keep sorta freezing and hanging randomly every now and then.


----------



## sbakic

1usmus said:


> 3 ways to solve the problem:
> 
> 1) memory clear - disable in AMD CBS menu
> 
> 2)
> RttNom = RZQ/7
> RttWr = Dynamic ODT off
> RttPark = Disable
> 
> procODT 53 or 48
> 
> 3) *Ai overclock tuner - auto* + you must manually set all timings as in your message + vdram too (best way)


1) I can't find memory clear setting
2) It needs to have RttWr RZQ/3 and RttPark RZQ/1 to work, and procODT >= 60, 53 can't boot
3) I will not use AI overclock tuner for overclock.

So only thing left is to find this clear memory setting, I am on Crosshair VI Hero 1701 BIOS.
after that I will try setting custom CLDO_VDDP

Last options is to buy i7 8700k and Asus ROG MAXMIMUS X CODE or Asus ROG MAXIMUMS X HERO (WI-FI AC)


----------



## Anty

"memory clear" option was introduced after BIOS 1701 - you will not find it there


----------



## sbakic

Anty said:


> "memory clear" option was introduced after BIOS 1701 - you will not find it there


What does that option do?


----------



## Ramad

@sbakic

Try raising SOC voltage to 1.15V. It's safe and will help you find out if SOC voltage used now is low for your configuration. You can lower this voltage, if memory training passes, to a more suitable level for your system.
Keep DRAM voltage and DRAM boot voltage at the same value when increasing/decreasing DRAM voltage.


----------



## sbakic

Ramad said:


> @sbakic
> 
> Try raising SOC voltage to 1.15V. It's safe and will help you find out if SOC voltage used now is low for your configuration. You can lower this voltage, if memory training passes, to a more suitable level for your system.
> Keep DRAM voltage and DRAM boot voltage at the same value when increasing/decreasing DRAM voltage.


I tought if anything of this don't work I could have my PC in hibernate. Will waking up from hibernate activate memory training?


----------



## skline00

I updated my BIOS for my Crosshair VI Hero to 6001 beta in anticipation of receiving the 2700x. I am now running an 1800 x with 2 8G sticks of AMD Flare X 3200. I am using the bios preset for 4 Ghz OC and have the ram set to 3200 with Dram voltage at 1.38. All is running fine. 

Doesn't hurt that I have a custom water cooled system with an EK block.


----------



## Ramad

sbakic said:


> I tought if anything of this don't work I could have my PC in hibernate. Will waking up from hibernate activate memory training?


Memory training happens when the PC boots not when waking up from sleep or hibernation. This is noticeable by the speed the PC boots from sleep or hibernation compared to a hard boot.
Try manual SOC voltage instead of offset voltage, SOC voltage is a fixed voltage compared to CPU voltage which can be dynamic.


----------



## RobrPatty

skline00 said:


> I updated my BIOS for my Crosshair VI Hero to 6001 beta in anticipation of receiving the 2700x. I am now running an 1800 x with 2 8G sticks of AMD Flare X 3200. I am using the bios preset for 4 Ghz OC and have the ram set to 3200 with Dram voltage at 1.38. All is running fine.
> 
> Doesn't hurt that I have a custom water cooled system with an EK block.


Yep running 6003 beta and waiting on my 2700X also. But I'm running 16 GB Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4 and smooth sailing.


----------



## sbakic

Ramad said:


> @sbakic
> 
> Try raising SOC voltage to 1.15V. It's safe and will help you find out if SOC voltage used now is low for your configuration. You can lower this voltage, if memory training passes, to a more suitable level for your system.
> Keep DRAM voltage and DRAM boot voltage at the same value when increasing/decreasing DRAM voltage.


Do you want to say that RAM training is more extreme than all these stress tests, so I need more voltage for SoC?
Is this right DRAM VBoot >= DRAM Voltage?


----------



## Ramad

sbakic said:


> Do you want to say that RAM training is more extreme than all these stress tests, so I need more voltage for SoC?
> Is this right DRAM VBoot >= DRAM Voltage?


All I'm saying is a suggestion to try and raise SOC voltage and see if that helps your PC pass memory training, you don't have to do it if you don't feel comfortable with it.

DRAM voltage =1.35V (example)
DRAM boot voltage = 1.35V

DRAM voltage *=* DRAM boot voltage

Good luck.


----------



## mito1172

What should be the new bios 6003 sense mi skew setting?. now set to enable


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

1usmus said:


> this is good, but it seems to me, soon you conquer 3200
> Asus has its own policy and its own system of gratitude, but the users ,which I helped , gave me a present - they pre-ordered CH7
> 
> p.s. in any case, thanks to everyone


glad to hear that Bratan'

One question tho (it is not 100% stable yet)
I can Play Bf1 all day, but on the other day it will Black screen after 30-40min

So i've added GearDown now -> tell me good values for:
RTT nom
RTT Wr
RTT Park

My RAM should easily get:
3200Mhz Cl15-16-16-16 1T but all i can get is 3080Mhz at Cl15-15-15-15 1T GD


----------



## Gettz8488

Does anyone know wether x470 crosshair would be worth getting for zen 2? Or wether x370 one will be more then enough?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1nterceptor

Just a quick update on the latest beta 6003, i'm really glad to say this is the first bios that enables my ram to work @ 3200MHz. I have Samsung e-die and i had much trouble in the past getting it to work even @ 2933Mhz on earlier bioses. On 3502 i managed to pull off 3000Mhz @ CL16, but now on 6003 it is working @ 3200MHz CL16 . Too bad 1 of my sticks died so i'm on single channel ATM, but i hope to replace it soon...


----------



## Amir007

skline00 said:


> I updated my BIOS for my Crosshair VI Hero to 6001 beta in anticipation of receiving the 2700x. I am now running an 1800 x with 2 8G sticks of AMD Flare X 3200. I am using the bios preset for 4 Ghz OC and have the ram set to 3200 with Dram voltage at 1.38. All is running fine.
> 
> Doesn't hurt that I have a custom water cooled system with an EK block.



The 4GHz Preset uses wayyyyy to much vcore IMO. I recommend you simply run Pstate0 setup for 4Ghz. It will also down-clock on your frequency and voltage when idle. With your configuration, i believe it always stays at 4Ghz and max voltage...I personally don't like this because if my pc is doing absolutely nothing, why stress it like that? Right?


----------



## Gettz8488

hurricane28 said:


> Thnx man, very happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that and the better voltage monitoring options which is very important.
> 
> 
> 
> vrm's are never a problem on the CH6 so no real advantage there. Its capable of 320 amps which no ryzen CPU will ever draw under 24/7 scenarios.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did Raja show the vrm layout btw? Did i miss something or is it the image you posted?




Would you recommend upgrading to the crosshair 7? I got the crosshair 6 I’m tempted to pull the trigger on zen 2 and x470 but I can’t justify it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hurricane28

Gettz8488 said:


> Would you recommend upgrading to the crosshair 7? I got the crosshair 6 I’m tempted to pull the trigger on zen 2 and x470 but I can’t justify it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Can't really say for now man but based on overviews its a better board.


----------



## Gettz8488

hurricane28 said:


> Can't really say for now man but based on overviews its a better board.




I’m mostly worried about the 6 vrmnot being able to handle a heavy overclock on zen 2


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## asdkj1740

Gettz8488 said:


> Would you recommend upgrading to the crosshair 7? I got the crosshair 6 I’m tempted to pull the trigger on zen 2 and x470 but I can’t justify it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


better vrm heatisnk, more vcore phases, stronger mosfet, vrm run cooler, more rgb headers, fewer sata ports, different ddr4 layout, additional m.2 slot with heatsink included(supporting dual pcie3.0x4 nvme m.2 ssd btw gpu's lanes will be cut to x8 or x8x4), preinstalled io shield, fewer usb2.0 on the back, ~$40 more msrp.

go buy some b die ddr4 first, then consider upgrading to c7h.

lots of leaks show new ryzen cpus need moe voltages to oc further, so better vrm should help, and you may feel safer too on c7h.


----------



## Gettz8488

asdkj1740 said:


> better vrm heatisnk, more vcore phases, stronger mosfet, vrm run cooler, more rgb headers, fewer sata ports, different ddr4 layout, additional m.2 slot with heatsink included(btw it will cut lanes from gpu), preinstalled io shield, fewer usb2.0 on the back, ~$40 more msrp.
> 
> 
> 
> go buy some b die ddr4 first, then consider upgrading to c7h.




I already got the 6 not sure its worth another 270$ my main concern is wether the 6 vrm which I believe is one of the best for x370 would do well with zen 2


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## asdkj1740

Gettz8488 said:


> I already got the 6 not sure its worth another 270$ my main concern is wether the 6 vrm which I believe is one of the best for x370 would do well with zen 2
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


you can sell your existing c6h (now for higher price)?

320a on c6h is not that accurate as it would be lower when vrm temp goes up. 
even new ryzen cpus would draw 300w, 220a should be enough at 1.4v.
c6h seems all fine.


----------



## sbakic

Ramad said:


> All I'm saying is a suggestion to try and raise SOC voltage and see if that helps your PC pass memory training, you don't have to do it if you don't feel comfortable with it.
> 
> DRAM voltage =1.35V (example)
> DRAM boot voltage = 1.35V
> 
> DRAM voltage *=* DRAM boot voltage
> 
> Good luck.


I just wanted to get logic about doing anything with ram settings. Because everyone is suggesting different values.


----------



## hurricane28

Gettz8488 said:


> I’m mostly worried about the 6 vrmnot being able to handle a heavy overclock on zen 2
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


What are you talking about? This vrm is more than capable of handling ryzen 1 and ryzen 2 chips up to LN2. There is no problem with vrm on any ryzen x370 board. why do you think this?


----------



## seniorfallrisk

So, I had absolutely 0 luck whatsoever with running ANY past stable memory overclocks on bios 6003, and my system refused to even boot with the stock rated settings (xmp) for my sticks... That's awful. Ever since 3502, compatability with Hynix AFR has just gone down hill where I can't even run 3000c16 now. Gotta go back to 6002 :\


----------



## hurricane28

I think i sheered a bit too soon on calling my system stable on 6003 BIOS... It just crashed but it was completely stable before. I run memtest86 for 10+ hours without problems and Prima95 for more than an hour Realbench for an hour etc. etc. but now my system just froze on me all of a sudden and i had to press the reset button .. This was very inconvenient because i was coping some clips i shot from my SD card to my PC when it happened and now i lost some nice footage... 

I think there must be something wrong with this CH6 motherboar behaving like this.. Can't wait to get the CH7, when i get it i will set this CH6 on fire i think lol.


----------



## Gettz8488

hurricane28 said:


> What are you talking about? This vrm is more than capable of handling ryzen 1 and ryzen 2 chips up to LN2. There is no problem with vrm on any ryzen x370 board. why do you think this?




That was my only concern the vrm overheating the extra stuff x470 brought I wasn’t interested in only the new vrm on them


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gettz8488

asdkj1740 said:


> you can sell your existing c6h (now for higher price)?
> 
> 
> 
> 320a on c6h is not that accurate as it would be lower when vrm temp goes up.
> 
> even new ryzen cpus would draw 300w, 220a should be enough at 1.4v.
> 
> c6h seems all fine.




Sorry not sure I understood is it not good enough? Or more then good enough?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lordzed83

Gettz8488 said:


> I’m mostly worried about the 6 vrmnot being able to handle a heavy overclock on zen 2
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Mate C6H can pump so much juice It could run 2x1700 stock NO PROBLEM and even oc that


----------



## asdkj1740

Gettz8488 said:


> Sorry not sure I understood is it not good enough? Or more then good enough?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


you wont get vrm overheated if you are not buying x299 or gigabyte z370.
no worries on c6h vrm. they are still strong enough for your normal oc. c7h is just insane.


----------



## Gettz8488

lordzed83 said:


> Mate C6H can pump so much juice It could run 2x1700 stock NO PROBLEM and even oc that




This what I wanted to hear was nervous of Ryzen 2 pumping a lot more juice


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1nterceptor

asdkj1740 said:


> you can sell your existing c6h (now for higher price)?
> 
> 320a on c6h is not that accurate as it would be lower when vrm temp goes up.
> even new ryzen cpus would draw 300w, 220a should be enough at 1.4v.
> c6h seems all fine.





hurricane28 said:


> What are you talking about? This vrm is more than capable of handling ryzen 1 and ryzen 2 chips up to LN2. There is no problem with vrm on any ryzen x370 board. why do you think this?


 @Gettz8488
I agree with these guys, C6H is more than capable of running any Ryzen 1xxx or 2xxx upto it's limits.. IMHO, no worries and no real need to upgrade to C7H just yet.
Upgrade your CPU if you feel you need to and wait for Zen2 before upgrading your Mbo. Maybe even than C6H could be good enough to work with new cores but only time will tell...


----------



## xcr89

hurricane28 said:


> I think i sheered a bit too soon on calling my system stable on 6003 BIOS... It just crashed but it was completely stable before. I run memtest86 for 10+ hours without problems and Prima95 for more than an hour Realbench for an hour etc. etc. but now my system just froze on me all of a sudden and i had to press the reset button .. This was very inconvenient because i was coping some clips i shot from my SD card to my PC when it happened and now i lost some nice footage...
> 
> I think there must be something wrong with this CH6 motherboar behaving like this.. Can't wait to get the CH7, when i get it i will set this CH6 on fire i think lol.



I feel you man i have the same issue i stress tested it for a long time then suddenly it either reboot out of nowhere or i blue screen, when doing normal tasks or game.

I will turn back my 1700 and the c6h motherboard and replace them for the new ones, even if it comes down to i have to put some extra money inbetween. I even have wierd issues when watching videos in vlc, it suddenly hangs/freezes after a while and suddenly speeds up the video becouse it cant keep up and then suddenly it starts playing normal and it keeps doing this on auto settings ontop of this i have stutter issues in windows 10 when opening programs my whole system literally stutters/freezes for some seconds, something is really wrong. I have high performance on the power plan.

i have gskill cl14 3200, noctua cpu cooler and i have 1080ti, psu evga supernova g2 850w gold.

i stress tested the ram for literally 12 hours straight with no errors so the only thing i can think about is the motherboard and cpu not working properly, no it's not my gpu since i had it in my previous setup (intel) i5 3570k overclocked to 4,5ghz 24/7 for literally 5 years and i never had a single crash or similar behaviour, that was how solid my previous setup was.

I understand that ryzen is new and all but man at this point stuff like this should have been ironed out before new releases, sensors aswell, at this point i might aswell swap them out and tell the reseller all the issues i had since start and the only reason i didnt come earlier was that i was hoping that new bios would eventually fix stuff like this, luckily for me i bought my hardware around december 2017 so it's still under warranty, just that it will get downvalued a little for me using it.


----------



## lordzed83

seniorfallrisk said:


> So, I had absolutely 0 luck whatsoever with running ANY past stable memory overclocks on bios 6003, and my system refused to even boot with the stock rated settings (xmp) for my sticks... That's awful. Ever since 3502, compatability with Hynix AFR has just gone down hill where I can't even run 3000c16 now. Gotta go back to 6002 :\


And thats why i say with ryzen anything but Samsung B is kinda waste of time... :/


----------



## hurricane28

xcr89 said:


> I feel you man i have the same issue i stress tested it for a long time then suddenly it either reboot out of nowhere or i blue screen, when doing normal tasks or game.
> 
> I will turn back my 1700 and the c6h motherboard and replace them for the new ones, even if it comes down to i have to put some extra money inbetween. I even have wierd issues when watching videos in vlc, it suddenly hangs/freezes after a while and suddenly speeds up the video becouse it cant keep up and then suddenly it starts playing normal and it keeps doing this on auto settings ontop of this i have stutter issues in windows 10 when opening programs my whole system literally stutters/freezes for some seconds, something is really wrong. I have high performance on the power plan.
> 
> i have gskill cl14 3200, noctua cpu cooler and i have 1080ti, psu evga supernova g2 850w gold.
> 
> i stress tested the ram for literally 12 hours straight with no errors so the only thing i can think about is the motherboard and cpu not working properly, no it's not my gpu since i had it in my previous setup (intel) i5 3570k overclocked to 4,5ghz 24/7 for literally 5 years and i never had a single crash or similar behaviour, that was how solid my previous setup was.
> 
> I understand that ryzen is new and all but man at this point stuff like this should have been ironed out before new releases, sensors aswell, at this point i might aswell swap them out and tell the reseller all the issues i had since start and the only reason i didnt come earlier was that i was hoping that new bios would eventually fix stuff like this, luckily for me i bought my hardware around december 2017 so it's still under warranty, just that it will get downvalued a little for me using it.


I never get blue screen or reboot, it just freezes on me out of nowhere.. First its stable for days without problem and suddenly it crashes doing something random, light or heavy task it doesn't matter, it just freezes for no apparent reason. 

There is something seriously wrong with my board or with the CH6 in general as i never seen behavior like this before to be honest. 

Lets hope many things are fixed with new x470 boards and new ryzen 2 chips. If there are the same problems again, i sell my stuff and go over to Intel as i don't have time nor the will to constantly tweak my system instead of enjoying it.


----------



## usoldier

I realy love this motherboard had nothing bad with it since the 1º day i got it. I have my fingers crossed it will be ok to run the Ryzen 2700X at good speeds cant realy afford a new CH 7 and the new cpu : /


----------



## xcr89

hurricane28 said:


> I never get blue screen or reboot, it just freezes on me out of nowhere.. First its stable for days without problem and suddenly it crashes doing something random, light or heavy task it doesn't matter, it just freezes for no apparent reason.
> 
> There is something seriously wrong with my board or with the CH6 in general as i never seen behavior like this before to be honest.
> 
> Lets hope many things are fixed with new x470 boards and new ryzen 2 chips. If there are the same problems again, i sell my stuff and go over to Intel as i don't have time nor the will to constantly tweak my system instead of enjoying it.


I hope it doesnt come to that, i really dont want to swap out my stuff but AMD and Asus gives me no choice here i was hoping that eventually stuff would get fixed hence why i was waiting and waiting for new bioses that would eventually fix this guess it wont be so there is nothing i can do on my part either, i dont have the time to troubleshoot all the issues for asus atleast the complex and tricky ones like i have becouse i have never seen this behaviour before either so this just frustrates me even after all thoese countless hours i spent with different settings to try fix this, but at this point i just give up and swap it simple as that i cant have a faulty pc when i am doing important work on it hoping it wont crash and i lose everything.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

1nterceptor said:


> Just a quick update on the latest beta 6003, i'm really glad to say this is the first bios that enables my ram to work @ 3200MHz. I have Samsung e-die and i had much trouble in the past getting it to work even @ 2933Mhz on earlier bioses. On 3502 i managed to pull off 3000Mhz @ CL16, but now on 6003 it is working @ 3200MHz CL16 . Too bad 1 of my sticks died so i'm on single channel ATM, but i hope to replace it soon...


What is CLDO-VDDP ? (i have 855)


----------



## Crashdown

maybe i am blind, but i have unlocked amd_cbs with that bios flashing guide, but i cant see anywhere option for Spread spectrum and HPET option to enable/disable.


----------



## Pilotasso

Gettz8488 said:


> This what I wanted to hear was nervous of Ryzen 2 pumping a lot more juice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Only 10 W more...


----------



## sbakic

sbakic said:


> Hello guys, I am failing RAM training
> 
> Components:
> CPU 1700x
> CPU Cooler NZXT Kraken62
> RAM F4-3200C14Q-32GTZ
> Motherboard Asus Crosshair Vi Hero WIFI
> 
> My current overclocking settings:
> 
> BIOS version 1701
> 
> CPU overclock p0 state 9D -> 39.25x
> 
> Extreme Tweaker
> CPU Core Voltage = Offset mode
> CPU Core Voltage Offset Mode Sign = +(plus)
> - CPU Core VoltageVoltage Offset = 0.03125
> CPU SOC Voltage = Offset mode
> VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign = - (minus)
> - VDDSOC Voltage Offset = 0.03125
> DRAM Voltage = 1.35000 (Default)
> Extreme Tweaker \ DRAM Timing Control
> DRAM ... = 14-14-14-14-34-48-6-8-39-Auto(4)-Auto(12)-Auto(24)-Auto(0)-3-3-312-232-142-Auto(14)-8-Auto(6)-Auto(3)-Auto(1)-Auto(7)-Auto(7)-Auto(1)-Auto(5)-Auto(5)-Auto(8)
> ProcODT_SM = 60 ohm
> Cmd2T = 1T
> RttNom = RZQ/7
> RttWr = RZQ/3
> RttPark = RZQ/1
> Extreme Tweaker \ External Digi+ Power Control
> DRAM VBoot Voltage = 1.35
> 
> Stress test passed:
> RealBench(32GB RAM): 8h
> AIDA64: 8h
> OCCT CPU small: 8h
> OCCT CPU large: 8h
> OCCT Linpack (with AVX): 8h
> Intel Burn Test: 8h
> prime95 small: 8h
> prime95 in-place: 8h
> prime95 blend(with 29GB ram): 24h
> mprime: 24h
> hci memtest 1000%
> memtest86: 4x runs
> google stress test: 1h
> ryzen kill script: 24h
> 
> So overclock is stable. But I have Failed RAM Trainig from cold boot and I hate it.
> 
> I tried to set procODT to 68,8 ohm and 80 ohm, still same. 53.3 ohm will not even boot from restart.
> I tried Vboot to 1.375V and even 1.4V, nothing
> I tried to change from auto to
> MemCadBus ClkDrvStren_SM = 30ohm, 30.0 Ohm, 30 ohm
> 
> MemCadBus AddrCmdDrvStren_SM = 30omh, 30.0 Ohm. 30 ohm
> 
> MemCadBus CsOdtDrvStren_SM = 30 ohm,40.0 Ohm, 60 ohm
> 
> MemCadBus CkeDrvStren_SM = 40 ohm, 60.0 Ohm, 60 ohm
> Still the same.
> 
> I don't know what to do anymore. Can someone help me to solve this issue? Thanks.
> 
> The last thing is to change CLDO_VDDP, am I right? Which will just move RAM holes and make pass RAM training every time and not contribute to RAM stability (so I don't need to run all stresstest again)?


Ok guys so from my last post, I needed to set CLDO_VDDP. I could change it with F10, but tested it in this way: change it, F10, let it reboot, turn off, switch psu off, switch psu on, turn on pc, wait one restart and after that it should get F9 or good boot. This is how I tested it.

700 ok 
703 x, x ( 2 times just to be sure), 708, 714 x
720, 725,731 ok
736,742 x
748, 753, 759, 765 ok
770 x
776, 781, 787, 793, 798, 804, 810, 815 ok
721 x
826,832, 838, 843 ok
849 x
855, 860, 866, 871, 877, 883 ok
888 x
894, 900, 905, 911, 913 ok
916 x
922 , 928, 933 ok
939 x
945, 950, 956, 961, 967, 973, 978, 984, 990, 995, 1001, 1006, 1011 ok
1017 x

So from these numbers I should pick the largest array with ok and get the middle element, am I right? and from that it should be the best range for stable RAM without cold boot? Is my logic right?

By Ryzen DRAM calculator suggested values for my ram at these settings are 700, 866 and 913. By my logic 866 is good guess but the best one should be near ~975, right?

EDIT: I tried 975 five time every time was OK from cold boot, I will let it to rest overnight and see.


----------



## mtrai

Crashdown said:


> maybe i am blind, but i have unlocked amd_cbs with that bios flashing guide, but i cant see anywhere option for Spread spectrum and HPET option to enable/disable.


It does not work that way...sorry. You have to currently set the set spectrum and hpet in AMIBCP if you desire to disable in both menus. Currently we cannot show these options and this is the only way to set them. You have to set them in 2 different places. ASUS has chosen to delete this tab from showing in the set up portion of the bios, but the options and forms are still there. Anyhow it is hidden since they deleted the tab from showing. 

If you need more info on what you need to do feel free to PM.


----------



## Gettz8488

So I keep hearing people say that up to 1.42 is safe for 24/7 Voltage as long as temps allow is this true or? Ppl link the Robert halloc video and all he does is set his to 1.4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Amir007

Gettz8488 said:


> So I keep hearing people say that up to 1.42 is safe for 24/7 Voltage as long as temps allow is this true or? Ppl link the Robert halloc video and all he does is set his to 1.4
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


If on air/water I wouldn't go beyond 1.4...I believe this is considered absolute max safe voltage for this architecture.


----------



## matthew87

lordzed83 said:


> I run 1.05 Super stable. On older bioses 1.075 was needed max.


Thanks Lordz and everyone else for their suggestions regarding recommended SoC voltage for 3466mhz. 

Lowering the default SoC voltage from the motherboard's automatically configured SoC 1.137c to manual 1.065 appears to have made a substantial difference. Memory has now passed 458% HCI Memtest without error. Previously i'd be lucky to get so far as 60-80% before errors started cropping up. 

I'm rather bemused as to why stock auto configuration on the Asus BIOS sets SoC voltage as high as 1.137v, that's for default DOCP speed 3200mhz too. Almost like Asus want to fry my CPU's memory controller for no reason. I can run 3466mhz at 1.065v yet for default 3200mhz speeds the motherboard is feeding 1.137v auto....


----------



## Shiftstealth

Well, it was a tough pill to swallow as i've never spent this much on a motherboard before. But Elmor's support in this thread along with the giveaway, and frequent BIOS updates made me spend the extra $110 over the Asrock Fatal1ty for this board. Don't think i'll be disappointed.

Edit: X470


----------



## Shiftstealth

matthew87 said:


> Thanks Lordz and everyone else for their suggestions regarding recommended SoC voltage for 3466mhz.
> 
> Lowering the default SoC voltage from the motherboard's automatically configured SoC 1.137c to manual 1.065 appears to have made a substantial difference. Memory has now passed 458% HCI Memtest without error. Previously i'd be lucky to get so far as 60-80% before errors started cropping up.
> 
> I'm rather bemused as to why stock auto configuration on the Asus BIOS sets SoC voltage as high as 1.137v, that's for default DOCP speed 3200mhz too. Almost like Asus want to fry my CPU's memory controller for no reason. I can run 3466mhz at 1.065v yet for default 3200mhz speeds the motherboard is feeding 1.137v auto....


For what its worth the R7 2700X's SOC defaults to 1.1V from what I've seen. So it looks like that is around the standard, just to cover all the ranges of silicon grade.


----------



## Shiftstealth

@elmor Was X470 rushed like X370 was? Just curious how stock levels are looking.

Thanks!


----------



## TheRudster

@elmor Just thought I would mention, There is a bug with the 6002 bios for me. New issue with sleep. Waking from sleep I no longer have the timing issue though windows still doesn't quite report the correct frequency. CPU might be at 4.09GHz but windows reports 4.04GHz. Minor issues but the big one I'm getting is waking from sleep where windows was using a large amount of ram (Over 16GB's roughly) and I put my system to sleep, it wakes up to a black screen and never becomes responsive. I have tested my memory and came back with no errors, cpu is stable at it's overclock and I didn't have this issue with previous bios's.

System stats
Crosshair VI Hero (Non wifi)
1800X 4.1GHz (P-State)
1.375v
64GB's of GSkill Trident Z 3200 C17 memory running at 2993MHz C14
GTX 1080 FTW Hybrid gpu
1200Watt PSU
3*250GB SSD's, 2 in RAID 0

Just a note I do use AMD-V as I'm a developer and run multiple instances of Linux and Android VM's so my memory usage is usually well above 32GB's. along with different IDE's and plenty of windows open.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

matthew87 said:


> Thanks Lordz and everyone else for their suggestions regarding recommended SoC voltage for 3466mhz.
> 
> Lowering the default SoC voltage from the motherboard's automatically configured SoC 1.137c to manual 1.065 appears to have made a substantial difference. Memory has now passed 458% HCI Memtest without error. Previously i'd be lucky to get so far as 60-80% before errors started cropping up.
> 
> I'm rather bemused as to why stock auto configuration on the Asus BIOS sets SoC voltage as high as 1.137v, that's for default DOCP speed 3200mhz too. Almost like Asus want to fry my CPU's memory controller for no reason. I can run 3466mhz at 1.065v yet for default 3200mhz speeds the motherboard is feeding 1.137v auto....


Not every CPU is equal. Some are better in terms of how much voltage you need at x clocks, some are worse. The famous silicon lottery.

For example, my 1700 needs 1.1v vSOC for 3466MHz MC / 1733MHz IF, at 1.05v it'll quickly fail stress testing and 1.075v fails stability testing at a longer yet pretty respectable period or would randomly BSOD at idle at some point at those speeds. 1.1v is rock solid stable. It's also a pretty early CPU, batch 1708 (february 2017, inside the segfaulting supects). Later CPUs are much better in this regard, higher quality, as usual for any electronics as manufacturing process improves with time.

Somewhere around 1.1v is actually a pretty sensible starting point in general. Anyway, 3466MHz is well outside stock memory speeds (2400DR/ 2666SR), so it's up to us to get it working properly. To fry your memory controller you'd have to apply north of 1.2v, that's dangerous territory. People are running such vSOC in Raven Ridge (2200G/2400G) as vSOC is also iGPU voltage. We'll see in their case if any degradation happens in the long term. Even then, it's different silicon to our CPUs and a different memory controller, so it might as well be an invalid comparison.


----------



## elmor

I created a separate thread for ZenStates since several people seems to still be using it: http://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1684897-asus-zenstates.html

Feedback would be appreciated.




Shiftstealth said:


> @elmor Was X470 rushed like X370 was? Just curious how stock levels are looking.
> 
> Thanks!



Definitely not. It picks up pretty much where the C6H is today. It's not problem free though as you can see from the latest BIOSes, new AGESA versions keeps causing trouble.




TheRudster said:


> @elmor Just thought I would mention, There is a bug with the 6002 bios for me. New issue with sleep. Waking from sleep I no longer have the timing issue though windows still doesn't quite report the correct frequency. CPU might be at 4.09GHz but windows reports 4.04GHz. Minor issues but the big one I'm getting is waking from sleep where windows was using a large amount of ram (Over 16GB's roughly) and I put my system to sleep, it wakes up to a black screen and never becomes responsive. I have tested my memory and came back with no errors, cpu is stable at it's overclock and I didn't have this issue with previous bios's.
> 
> System stats
> Crosshair VI Hero (Non wifi)
> 1800X 4.1GHz (P-State)
> 1.375v
> 64GB's of GSkill Trident Z 3200 C17 memory running at 2993MHz C14
> GTX 1080 FTW Hybrid gpu
> 1200Watt PSU
> 3*250GB SSD's, 2 in RAID 0
> 
> Just a note I do use AMD-V as I'm a developer and run multiple instances of Linux and Android VM's so my memory usage is usually well above 32GB's. along with different IDE's and plenty of windows open.



Only with over 16GB of RAM? Do you know if it happens with SVM disabled as well? Or without overclocking? What does the Q-Code display show when you get stuck at the black screen?


----------



## matthew87

Dr. Vodka said:


> Not every CPU is equal. Some are better in terms of how much voltage you need at x clocks, some are worse. The famous silicon lottery.


I understand and appreciate that motherboard vendors can't get voltage regulations spot on for every single individual processor and silicon. 

That said, given I can run 3466mhz memory speeds with a SoC voltage manually set to 1.065 (and this just initial testing, yet to fine tweak) my C6H is being grossly overzealous with the amount of voltage automatically being applied to the SoC. The board was pushing 1.137-1.15v for default DOCP 3200mhz speeds. My memory is QVL approved by Asus for 3200mhz too, and based on my testing so far I can run at 3200mhz speeds stable with a SoC of 0.98v (again early, likely can go lower) and so far it's passed 1000% HCI memtest and 2 hours of Prime95 large FFT without error. 

It seems the C6H's automatic SoC voltage settings are grossly excessive. So much so that the board was applying too much voltage and causing instability. Lowering voltages actually addressed/improved stability substantially and my memory errors went away. I can't recall any previous motherboard I've ever owned where lowering automatically configured voltages for QVL hardware/devices, running at stock speeds, actually improved stability. So too that i can overlcock said components and still use substantially lower voltages than what is being applied at stock speeds by the BIOS. Usually at best manually tweaking voltages for stock speeds improves temps, power consumption etc. Not stability.


----------



## TheRudster

elmor said:


> I created a separate thread for ZenStates since several people seems to still be using it: http://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1684897-asus-zenstates.html
> 
> Feedback would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not. It picks up pretty much where the C6H is today. It's not problem free though as you can see from the latest BIOSes, new AGESA versions keeps causing trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only with over 16GB of RAM? Do you know if it happens with SVM disabled as well? Or without overclocking? What does the Q-Code display show when you get stuck at the black screen?


Trying to replicate as it doesn't seem to happen when the system has been in sleep for a short period of time though if I leave the system for 5 minutes once it's woken up, the system crashes and reboots with no error. Q code remains at "24" for the entire crash and restart process which is odd. 
It could be windows and it could be GPU but the defining change is the bios. Still happens when not overclocked and SVM disabled.


----------



## Zognarb

@elmor Are you aware of any changes relating to UEFI GOP in 6002 onwards? After trying both 6002 and 6003, multiple CMOS resets, flashing via ezflash and flashback; no matter what it doesn't recognize the UEFI capability of my Vega 56. Disabling the CSM now always results in an error on POST which re-enables it and offers either to boot or open settings.

Windows-based utilities display UEFI support as being present. nVidia cards seem to be unaffected, AMD VBIOS issue maybe?


----------



## voreo

I just wonder how compatibility will be after the 2xxx series as I had planned to stay on this board for AM4s lifecycle.


----------



## lordzed83

Gettz8488 said:


> So I keep hearing people say that up to 1.42 is safe for 24/7 Voltage as long as temps allow is this true or? Ppl link the Robert halloc video and all he does is set his to 1.4
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Christ how many times I need to post that MY pc is on 1.425 running under 100% load 24/7 over 365 days now.. No degradation no loss of stability Hangups Bsods ect. Most stable system I'w ever had !!!!


----------



## lordzed83

Amir007 said:


> If on air/water I wouldn't go beyond 1.4...I believe this is considered absolute max safe voltage for this architecture.


STOP spreading misinformation!!!! See above post.


----------



## lordzed83

@matthew87 ye on auto it pumps TOO much. Try power settings from screenshot.

@1usmus Noticed recommended power settings are gone from new calculator versions :/ had older version here on my work PC to get screenshot tho 


@elmor Over last Year I'w noticed that it takes 2-4 bios versions with new AGESA to get it right. But You mentioned few times that Changelog You at Asus are getting from AMD what they have change is kinda lacking. Think when 1.0.0.7 hit with all the memory stuff got added loads of options that You and Us had 2 figure out what they are actually doing lol. Deffo looking forward to see what You cooked in kitchen with C7H. Hope its like Curry when Second day tastes better


----------



## BUFUMAN

i am at 1.40V over Pstate Vid with +0.006V offset. if i use Soc 1.05V.
My CPU temp is around 74° at Prime Test. it failed after 30min with 3.9Ghz.

i did the same again with lowering Soc to 1V and temp was max 69.8°.

i need to test more. But its hard to belive that some with 1700 and with 1.37V can reach 4Ghz, and stable.

Workload Vcore is 1.36-1.37V SV1 Sensor. 

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sbakic

lordzed83 said:


> Christ how many times I need to post that MY pc is on 1.425 running under 100% load 24/7 over 365 days now.. No degradation no loss of stability Hangups Bsods ect. Most stable system I'w ever had !!!!


What is your idle and full load Vcore and temps?


----------



## lordzed83

Maximum load temp 67c thats after running prime + ibt maximum and whatever i can to push maximum temperatures. idle is like 30c in bios normally few c over ambient.
I got one of best if not best cooling here.


----------



## lordzed83

BUFUMAN said:


> i am at 1.40V over Pstate Vid with +0.006V offset. if i use Soc 1.05V.
> My CPU temp is around 74° at Prime Test. it failed after 30min with 3.9Ghz.
> 
> i did the same again with lowering Soc to 1V and temp was max 69.8°.
> 
> i need to test more. But its hard to belive that some with 1700 and with 1.37V can reach 4Ghz, and stable.
> 
> Workload Vcore is 1.36-1.37V SV1 Sensor.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


Guess you missed part where ryzens stability goes out of window pass 67c??


----------



## sbakic

lordzed83 said:


> Maximum load temp 67c thats after running prime + ibt maximum and whatever i can to push maximum temperatures. idle is like 30c in bios normally few c over ambient.
> I got one of best if not best cooling here.


CPU Vcore at idle and at full load?


----------



## lordzed83

sbakic said:


> lordzed83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maximum load temp 67c thats after running prime + ibt maximum and whatever i can to push maximum temperatures. idle is like 30c in bios normally few c over ambient.
> I got one of best if not best cooling here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU Vcore at idle and at full load?
Click to expand...


1.425 constant basically my pc is Never on idle. Im at work atm its running as i said mining with cpu and gpu 24/7 

To put in perspective maximum temperature on my pascal titan after weeks of mining was 37c
https://youtu.be/DwQu7Cgvr1E

This is Proper water cooling external1080 phobya nova extreme with 4x180mm mm fans. This used to cool sli 480gtx and 4.8 6 core sandybridge extreme NO PROBLEM.

Its 100% silent


----------



## sbakic

lordzed83 said:


> 1.425 constant basically my pc is Never on idle. Im at work atm its running as i said mining with cpu and gpu 24/7
> 
> To put in perspective maximum temperature on my pascal titan after weeks of mining was 37c
> https://youtu.be/DwQu7Cgvr1E
> 
> This is Proper water cooling external1080 phobya nova extreme with 4x180mm mm fans. This used to cool sli 480gtx and 4.8 6 core sandybridge extreme NO PROBLEM.
> 
> Its 100% silent


If this is the highest load and your Vcore is @ 1.425V your idle with LLC3/LLC4 with C6H could be ~1.463V. Which is too high for liquid cooler (I mean 1.42V at load is just lol) and you have custom loop wihch is probably fine because of temps.

I have R1700x 3,925Ghz and Kraken x62 with idle Vcore 1.387V and load at 1.35V LLC3 and the highest temp is 75-80C with IBT/OCCT Linpack 8hours with ambient ~25-30C. I could try load Vcore at 1.375V but temps could be like +85C probably to get 4Ghz. So the max with Kraken x62 I could go is 1.425V at idle and with LLC3 (that's vdroop 0.038V with AVX, with others app could be 0.031V at max) load Vcore could be 1.387V. I will maybe even do that. Like max 1.419V at idle and LLC3 with load Vcore 1.375V for 4Ghz and RAM @3200CL14. But first i need to reslove cold boot RAM training ****.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

lordzed83 said:


> 1.425 constant basically my pc is Never on idle. Im at work atm its running as i said mining with cpu and gpu 24/7
> 
> To put in perspective maximum temperature on my pascal titan after weeks of mining was 37c
> https://youtu.be/DwQu7Cgvr1E
> 
> This is Proper water cooling external1080 phobya nova extreme with 4x180mm mm fans. This used to cool sli 480gtx and 4.8 6 core sandybridge extreme NO PROBLEM.
> 
> Its 100% silent


I like your case! I have some red LED strips I've not put in my system yet! Looking at yours has convinced me lol (Red is my favourite colour).

6003 has been great for me. Got 3.9ghz @ 1.35v rock solid stable after taking TheStilt's advice. Just gutted I can't afford the new 2700X just yet (The joys of parenthood lol). Looking forward to seeing how people fare with there's.

My dad is going to be upgrading his 4790k to the 2700x & crosshair VII combo so I will get to overclock that baby and do direct comparisons  Fortunately he has basically the same 1080ti as well


----------



## sbakic

@Ramad @1usmus

I know that you guys know a lot. I read somewhere that CLDO_VDDP doesn't matter how high or low is if it makes RAM holes disapear. But again I read somewhere and you @Ramad said that it should not be as high as above 0.950V. I set my at 0.975V and currently I don't see anymore failed RAM training. EDIT: 0.975V failed, now I am trying 0.866V

What are your guys thoughts about CLDO_VDDP value? Should it be low/high or it doesn't matter?


----------



## lordzed83

sbakic said:


> If this is the highest load and your Vcore is @ 1.425V your idle with LLC3/LLC4 with C6H could be ~1.463V. Which is too high for liquid cooler (I mean 1.42V at load is just lol) and you have custom loop wihch is probably fine because of temps.
> 
> I have R1700x 3,925Ghz and Kraken x62 with idle Vcore 1.387V and load at 1.35V LLC3 and the highest temp is 75-80C with IBT/OCCT Linpack 8hours with ambient ~25-30C. I could try load Vcore at 1.375V but temps could be like +85C probably to get 4Ghz. So the max with Kraken x62 I could go is 1.425V at idle and with LLC3 (that's vdroop 0.038V with AVX, with others app could be 0.031V at max) load Vcore could be 1.387V. I will maybe even do that. Like max 1.419V at idle and LLC3 with load Vcore 1.375V for 4Ghz and RAM @3200CL14. But first i need to reslove cold boot RAM training ****.


I dont Consider AIO below 360 rad an Water cooling  x62 is 240rad space just tad better than noctura NH D14. Especially after few hours when it warms up not quick test 
My previous setub was 360 for cpu and 60mm thick 120mm for gpu. Nova just destroys anything. Could get more out of it with a D5 pump upgrade. My Pump is my first one !!! It remembers Phenom 1090T so thats 9 eyars old water pump !!!

My Core's gets under load after Vdrop 1.387 thats MINIMUM what it gets.
@Sideways2k had that case since my 2500k build liie 7 years. Only thing I'w done to it was DIY acrilic side panel for 4 quid  Lights room at night when going to kitchen haha.


----------



## sbakic

lordzed83 said:


> I dont Consider AIO below 360 rad an Water cooling  x62 is 240rad space just tad better than noctura NH D14. Especially after few hours when it warms up not quick test
> My previous setub was 360 for cpu and 60mm thick 120mm for gpu. Nova just destroys anything. Could get more out of it with a D5 pump upgrade. My Pump is my first one !!! It remembers Phenom 1090T so thats 9 eyars old water pump !!!
> 
> My Core's gets under load after Vdrop 1.387 thats MINIMUM what it gets.
> 
> @Sideways2k had that case since my 2500k build liie 7 years. Only thing I'w done to it was DIY acrilic side panel for 4 quid  Lights room at night when going to kitchen haha.


Kraken X62 is the best cooler out of all 360/240 rads and other air coolers like NH D14,d15 by all tests. Only custom loops are better than this cooler, as yours.

So your Vcore at load is 1.387V with custom loop and cpu temp at 67C which is normal for your settings. My temp with load 1.387V could be probably ~86-88C. Custom loop makes -20C temp.


----------



## lordzed83

sbakic said:


> lordzed83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont Consider AIO below 360 rad an Water cooling /forum/images/smilies/tongue.gif x62 is 240rad space just tad better than noctura NH D14. Especially after few hours when it warms up not quick test /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif
> My previous setub was 360 for cpu and 60mm thick 120mm for gpu. Nova just destroys anything. Could get more out of it with a D5 pump upgrade. My Pump is my first one !!! It remembers Phenom 1090T so thats 9 eyars old water pump !!!
> 
> My Core's gets under load after Vdrop 1.387 thats MINIMUM what it gets.
> 
> @Sideways2k had that case since my 2500k build liie 7 years. Only thing I'w done to it was DIY acrilic side panel for 4 quid /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif Lights room at night when going to kitchen haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Kraken X62 is the best cooler out of all 360/240 rads and other air coolers like NH D14,d15 by all tests. Only custom loops are better than this cooler, as yours.
> 
> So your Vcore at load is 1.387V with custom loop and cpu temp at 67C which is normal for your settings. My temp with load 1.387V could be probably ~86-88C. Custom loop makes -20C temp.
Click to expand...

Yup thats SV12 sensor reading ofc normal sensor is useless as you know. 
I got an idea maybe try Push and pull fan setup?? I remember on my 360 rad that cut 12x down running 6 fans at 7volts 🙂

Slam 2 extra 120mm pulling fans and boom temp drop


----------



## lordzed83

Good watch on C6H runs good as You see


----------



## Neoony

Gettz8488 said:


> So I keep hearing people say that up to 1.42 is safe for 24/7 Voltage as long as temps allow is this true or? Ppl link the Robert halloc video and all he does is set his to 1.4
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





Amir007 said:


> Gettz8488 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I keep hearing people say that up to 1.42 is safe for 24/7 Voltage as long as temps allow is this true or? Ppl link the Robert halloc video and all he does is set his to 1.4
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> If on air/water I wouldn't go beyond 1.4...I believe this is considered absolute max safe voltage for this architecture.
Click to expand...

Pretty sure you can read everywhere that its 1.45v max for 24/7

But surely the temp is still a huge factor there.

I run around 1.43 - 1.44V for about a year now, at 4000+ MHz ... np

62-65C max


----------



## sbakic

I still cant make cold boot and ram training work, everything is stable with one whole week of stress tests and I still fail ram training. I will buy i7 8700k


----------



## Kildar

Well, with 6003 I am finally able to get a stable overclock my 14-14-14-14 3200 Samsung B-Die to 3466 @ 16-16-16-16.

Will try tighter timings later...


----------



## Anty

Looks prime pro unofficially got official BIOS 4008 with 1.0.0.2
Assuming big day is this Thursday I expect there is something awaiting for us too


----------



## usoldier

Neoony said:


> Pretty sure you can read everywhere that its 1.45v max for 24/7
> 
> But surely the temp is still a huge factor there.
> 
> I run around 1.43 - 1.44V for about a year now, at 4000+ MHz ... np
> 
> 62-65C max


I can run my 1700x @4GHz with 1.425v temps are 67 tops you think its ok to run it 24/7 like this? 

Iam more worried about the board then the cpu cause iam switching to the new ones. 

It doesnt damage the board pushing those voltages does it ?


----------



## mct1980

usoldier said:


> I can run my 1700x @4GHz with 1.425v temps are 67 tops you think its ok to run it 24/7 like this?
> 
> Iam more worried about the board then the cpu cause iam switching to the new ones.
> 
> It doesnt damage the board pushing those voltages does it ?


Been doing the same for over a year and no sign of degradation. The board can push alot more voltage than this so wouldn't wory about it


----------



## hurricane28

I really don't understand why people think that this CH6 cannot max out the current Ryzen CPU's. 

Let me post this to clarify what this board is capable of:


----------



## usoldier

mct1980 said:


> Been doing the same for over a year and no sign of degradation. The board can push alot more voltage than this so wouldn't wory about it


Thats it iam going to run it like this then thanks m8


----------



## Ramad

sbakic said:


> I still cant make cold boot and ram training work, everything is stable with one whole week of stress tests and I still fail ram training. I will buy i7 8700k


The solution to the problem you are seeing can be as simple as updating the BIOS to the 6001/6003 or swapping the RAM sticks, means moving the RAM stick in to slot A to B and the stick in slot B to slot A. My RAM sticks have different resistance that I have to make sure stick "X" not stick "Y" is in slot A or the system boot may fail. In other words, CLDO will not make your system pass memory training if there is a problem somewhere else.

I have done a lot of tests on older BIOS versions using different CLDO values, even at 425mV, and found that it can help reduce DRAM voltage to lower levels, which makes it easier to reduce other system voltages, such as SOC and VDDP, and did post results of hours of testing. The goal was not to find or eliminate memory holes that may or may not exist, but to find the balance between system voltages, and CLDO could help in that regard on older BIOS versions. 

It's a different story with the new BIOS versions that contains new AGESA (since beta 0020) because it's not possible to set CLDO voltage below 700mV, and CLDO voltage does not appear to have the same impact on system performance as it did on older BIOS versions, so using time on fine tuning it is out. I'm at BIOS 6001 and have used CLDO voltage of 1000mV and 1100mV and I can't see a noticeable difference between those values and 700mV as an example, so my take is that it does not make any difference on newer BIOS or it is not working anymore, means you can set it at any value you like, such as 850mV for example, and you will be fine.

You can start with swapping the RAM sticks between the slots and updating the BIOS, try using SOC voltage of 1.1V or 1.15V (any voltage below 1.2V should be fine) and if your system can boot fine with loose RAM timings then something is not correct there.

Good luck


----------



## 1nterceptor

lordzed83 said:


> And thats why i say with ryzen anything but Samsung B is kinda waste of time... :/


You're probbably right, for most people and for least trouble Sammy b-die is the way to go. But i'm happy with my old e-die, on 6003 i'm able to hit 3200 CL16 which is a big improvement when compared to older bioses. I could probbalby squeeze a bit more out of it on latencies but don't have the time... Anyway, i got this ram way before Ryzen even came out so now i'm glad i don't have to go through the hassle of selling it and buying a new way-to-much expensive b-die ram...


----------



## sbakic

Ramad said:


> The solution to the problem you are seeing can be as simple as updating the BIOS to the 6001/6003 or swapping the RAM sticks, means moving the RAM stick in to slot A to B and the stick in slot B to slot A. My RAM sticks have different resistance that I have to make sure stick "X" not stick "Y" is in slot A or the system boot may fail. In other words, CLDO will not make your system pass memory training if there is a problem somewhere else.
> 
> I have done a lot of tests on older BIOS versions using different CLDO values, even at 425mV, and found that it can help reduce DRAM voltage to lower levels, which makes it easier to reduce other system voltages, such as SOC and VDDP, and did post results of hours of testing. The goal was not to find or eliminate memory holes that may or may not exist, but to find the balance between system voltages, and CLDO could help in that regard on older BIOS versions.
> 
> It's a different story with the new BIOS versions that contains new AGESA (since beta 0020) because it's not possible to set CLDO voltage below 700mV, and CLDO voltage does not appear to have the same impact on system performance as it did on older BIOS versions, so using time on fine tuning it is out. I'm at BIOS 6001 and have used CLDO voltage of 1000mV and 1100mV and I can't see a noticeable difference between those values and 700mV as an example, so my take is that it does not make any difference on newer BIOS or it is not working anymore, means you can set it at any value you like, such as 850mV for example, and you will be fine.
> 
> You can start with swapping the RAM sticks between the slots and updating the BIOS, try using SOC voltage of 1.1V or 1.15V (any voltage below 1.2V should be fine) and if your system can boot fine with loose RAM timings then something is not correct there.
> 
> Good luck


I have Crosshari Vi Hero WIFI, the latest bios is 3502 (I am on 1701 and i will try 3502, i tried these setting once and it failed training). I am asking this because you can see from my previous post it passed all stresstest with 8-24h per stress test but it fails ram training, not every time, but it fails. Which blows my mind. Do intel has this issue with failed ram trainnig?


----------



## lordzed83

hurricane28 said:


> I really don't understand why people think that this CH6 cannot max out the current Ryzen CPU's.
> 
> Let me post this to clarify what this board is capable of:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xfLYLRsPZ0


I know its so anoying every single page i check someone comes and is like will 1.4 fry my cpu will 1.4 fry my motherboard. Like *** top of th range board with best power section one can have. If this would not work id dump this whole Ryzen platform in a bin and go back to intel where I was pumping much more juice for almost 3 years !!!


----------



## lordzed83

sbakic said:


> I have Crosshari Vi Hero WIFI, the latest bios is 3502 (I am on 1701 and i will try 3502, i tried these setting once and it failed training). I am asking this because you can see from my previous post it passed all stresstest with 8-24h per stress test but it fails ram training, not every time, but it fails. Which blows my mind. Do intel has this issue with failed ram trainnig?


Why You using old bios when newest is 6003 ??


----------



## hurricane28

That's very simple to answer to be honest. 

Its the same reason i regret going from 6001 to 6003 atm. Can't get 3466 MHz RAM stable for the life of me on 6003 while on 6001 it was rock stable. 

Maybe i need to pull the battery again in order to reset everything again, will try later have stuff to do first.


----------



## hurricane28

lordzed83 said:


> I know its so anoying every single page i check someone comes and is like will 1.4 fry my cpu will 1.4 fry my motherboard. Like *** top of th range board with best power section one can have. If this would not work id dump this whole Ryzen platform in a bin and go back to intel where I was pumping much more juice for almost 3 years !!!


I wouldn't say it like that but, yeah. 

I do understand it tho, but we posted so many times what this board can do. The chips are fine to run at 1.450 vcore IF you can cool it obviously, expect some degradation but i think that starts after a year of full usage or maybe later with a lot of AVX enabled programs or work loads.


----------



## Neoony

lordzed83 said:


> I know its so anoying every single page i check someone comes and is like will 1.4 fry my cpu will 1.4 fry my motherboard. Like *** top of th range board with best power section one can have. If this would not work id dump this whole Ryzen platform in a bin and go back to intel where I was pumping much more juice for almost 3 years !!!


Iam rather worried about how much higher I could go above the "advertised" safe max with ryzen


----------



## lordzed83

hurricane28 said:


> That's very simple to answer to be honest.
> 
> Its the same reason i regret going from 6001 to 6003 atm. Can't get 3466 MHz RAM stable for the life of me on 6003 while on 6001 it was rock stable.
> 
> Maybe i need to pull the battery again in order to reset everything again, will try later have stuff to do first.


Told You to not bother with 6002 or 6003 didint I ??


Bet u got crap IMC and thats it no bioss can heklp with poor silicone on hardware


----------



## Ramad

sbakic said:


> I have Crosshari Vi Hero WIFI, the latest bios is 3502 (I am on 1701 and i will try 3502, i tried these setting once and it failed training). I am asking this because you can see from my previous post it passed all stresstest with 8-24h per stress test but it fails ram training, not every time, but it fails. Which blows my mind. Do intel has this issue with failed ram trainnig?


elmor did post the last beta for CH6 WIFI, you can try it and fall back to 3502 if you do not like it. I think that memory training issue can be resolved if you update to a newer BIOS.
I don't know how it is on intel's platform, but every system can fail booting if a certain setting or several settings is/are not correct for the components used on that system.


----------



## Kildar

Would game crashing be related to SOC voltage or RAM voltage?


----------



## Naeem

Kildar said:


> Would game crashing be related to SOC voltage or RAM voltage?




did you stress test your ram ?


----------



## Neoony

In this video, the guy pretty nicely explains overclocking on zen.
Think thats official from AMD? (AMD Campus)








After 12:10, he mentions on the CPU voltage "Try not to go higher than 1.425V"

You can also see his "auto" running on around 1.464V (most probably on idle)..
My "auto" and XFR on 1800X also doesnt give much crap about "safe voltage limit"

Still...temps matter.


----------



## SirMacke

So got my 2700X now, and running 6003.
95-110C on "Package".
I hope not.


----------



## Gadfly

Neoony said:


> In this video, the guy pretty nicely explains overclocking on zen.
> Think thats official from AMD? (AMD Campus)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZgpHTaQ10k&feature=youtu.be&t=205
> 
> 
> 
> After 12:10, he mentions on the CPU voltage "Try not to go higher than 1.425V"
> 
> You can also see his "auto" running on around 1.464V (most probably on idle)..
> My "auto" and XFR on 1800X also doesnt give much crap about "safe voltage limit"
> 
> Still...temps matter.



He said a lot of things that are a little off, all core 1.425 24/7 is for sure a safe voltage, and we know from launch that all core 1.45v is considered safe, but might increase the rate degrading. On stock voltages and clocks XFR will push single core voltage to 1.5v for short periods of time.


----------



## dual109

Kildar said:


> Would game crashing be related to SOC voltage or RAM voltage?



Good question as I'm stable in stress tests but games crash. By stable I mean I can pass 3 hrs of AIDA stability test and Realbench but a game will just CTD in less then 10 minutes. Bring down mem clock a little and no problems. 

I'm running crappy old Corsair Vengenance LPX 3200Mhz with Hynix chips. Can't say I'm 100% [email protected] after much testing. The last couple of bios's have helped and I've tried many timings from others without success. I'm continuing to test but running RAM now at 3133mhz 1.4v without problems

Cheers


----------



## Amir007

Neoony said:


> In this video, the guy pretty nicely explains overclocking on zen.
> Think thats official from AMD? (AMD Campus)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZgpHTaQ10k&feature=youtu.be&t=205
> 
> 
> 
> After 12:10, he mentions on the CPU voltage "Try not to go higher than 1.425V"
> 
> You can also see his "auto" running on around 1.464V (most probably on idle)..
> My "auto" and XFR on 1800X also doesnt give much crap about "safe voltage limit"
> 
> Still...temps matter.


Keep in mind that when your XFR kicks in at like 4.1Ghz or something, Yes the vcore will spike to something as high 1.514v....however you can't assume that frequency/vcore is hitting all cores. This is why the temps really never get so hot even though you are seeing that high vcore. When you OC, its a completely new ball game.

The reason why I stated 1.4v being max safe 24/7 when OC is because that's what it says for my 1800x when using almost any CPUID utility...it clearly states Max voltage = 1.4v. I'm going by what engineers are stating and not random people on the interweb.


----------



## hurricane28

lordzed83 said:


> Told You to not bother with 6002 or 6003 didint I ??
> 
> 
> Bet u got crap IMC and thats it no bioss can heklp with poor silicone on hardware


No you did not tell me and i have no crap IMC.. So what are you talking about? 

I can stabilize 3466 MHz on 6001 BIOS and on previous one.. I even posted enough in this thread to verify my stability.


----------



## 1usmus

@lordzed83

I will return this item in the next version 



SirMacke said:


> So got my 2700X now, and running 6003.
> 95-110C on "Package".
> I hope not.


do not worry, there is not even 80 degrees
I already wrote to @elmor that there is this bug


----------



## mtrai

Just had some thoughts this morning over a recent couple of post here concerning switching frequencies so I thought I would re educate myself a bit and do a bit of googling. Then test what I was thinking.

So what I found was the higher the switching frequencies the more stable the power is to the component...less ripple however could generate more heat. 

What I found was the higher the switching frequencies at the same vcore would produce more heat. Check

What I did not count on was I was able to use significantly less v core with a higher switching frequencies. Since I am able to maintain the same overclock at a much lower v core the heat is obviously less.

So tried 500 on both the CPU and SoC switching frequencies...our VRMs and stuff are rated to 800 and the doubler is rated to 1000 so kind of overkill. Our default is 300.

WARNING: from what all I read is it at 500 you do need to have some cooling on the VRMs. It is mostly for the the little IC chip as it will get hotter at the higher switching frequencies. I already had 1 fan hanging pointed at my VRM area so was a non issue for me..though the VRMs are rated to 125 degrees Celsius. Also, due to the design of our motherboards the VRM heat is almost a non issue.

**I am curious if anyone is willing to test this out on their system.**

I went from 4050 needing 1.45 v core to be stable to 1.41 stable. I then decided and now testing at just 4007 and run at 1.38 v core with both the core and soc frequencies set to 500 (the max for our motherboards set in the bios.) At 1.38 I do get a v droop to 1.362. Previously even at 4000 I need around 1.42 to 1.44 v core to be stable at default of 300.

Of course since I started looking at this just a few hours ago I have not fully tested it.

If this is truly the case and what I am actually seeing it would be a good thing. I have no idea is this would help or hinder ram overclocking.


----------



## asdkj1740

tried to put a ryzen 1600 on gigabyte aorus gaming 7 to run some prime95.
the vrm temp not impressive compared to the raja posted result of c7h running prime95 without heatsink...
seems ir3555*10 is way better than ir3553*10. both are extremely overkilled for ryzen, so vrm heatsink is not that important i guess.


----------



## 3200MHz

lordzed83 said:


> Why You using old bios when newest is 6003 ??


6003 has multiple times confirmed bugs. Sometimes people just can't afford to be a guinea pigs.


----------



## BUFUMAN

lordzed83 said:


> Guess you missed part where ryzens stability goes out of window pass 67c??



Looks like it mate


----------



## lordzed83

BUFUMAN said:


> Looks like it mate


Always been case with AMD cpus


----------



## lordzed83

mtrai said:


> Just had some thoughts this morning over a recent couple of post here concerning switching frequencies so I thought I would re educate myself a bit and do a bit of googling. Then test what I was thinking.
> 
> So what I found was the higher the switching frequencies the more stable the power is to the component...less ripple however could generate more heat.
> 
> What I found was the higher the switching frequencies at the same vcore would produce more heat. Check
> 
> What I did not count on was I was able to use significantly less v core with a higher switching frequencies. Since I am able to maintain the same overclock at a much lower v core the heat is obviously less.
> 
> So tried 500 on both the CPU and SoC switching frequencies...our VRMs and stuff are rated to 800 and the doubler is rated to 1000 so kind of overkill. Our default is 300.
> 
> WARNING: from what all I read is it at 500 you do need to have some cooling on the VRMs. It is mostly for the the little IC chip as it will get hotter at the higher switching frequencies. I already had 1 fan hanging pointed at my VRM area so was a non issue for me..though the VRMs are rated to 125 degrees Celsius. Also, due to the design of our motherboards the VRM heat is almost a non issue.
> 
> **I am curious if anyone is willing to test this out on their system.**
> 
> I went from 4050 needing 1.45 v core to be stable to 1.41 stable. I then decided and now testing at just 4007 and run at 1.38 v core with both the core and soc frequencies set to 500 (the max for our motherboards set in the bios.) At 1.38 I do get a v droop to 1.362. Previously even at 4000 I need around 1.42 to 1.44 v core to be stable at default of 300.
> 
> Of course since I started looking at this just a few hours ago I have not fully tested it.
> 
> If this is truly the case and what I am actually seeing it would be a good thing. I have no idea is this would help or hinder ram overclocking.


Read 1usmus thread about Why high frequency messes up memory stability. I'm hoping this will be so much better with C7H basically vrm noise messes up signal and you get memory errors :/


----------



## BUFUMAN

lordzed83 said:


> Always been case with AMD cpus


last amd was a x2 [emoji23] OC was easy at this time. thanks again 

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ramad

mtrai said:


> Just had some thoughts this morning over a recent couple of post here concerning switching frequencies so I thought I would re educate myself a bit and do a bit of googling. Then test what I was thinking.
> 
> So what I found was the higher the switching frequencies the more stable the power is to the component...less ripple however could generate more heat.
> 
> What I found was the higher the switching frequencies at the same vcore would produce more heat. Check
> 
> What I did not count on was I was able to use significantly less v core with a higher switching frequencies. Since I am able to maintain the same overclock at a much lower v core the heat is obviously less.
> 
> So tried 500 on both the CPU and SoC switching frequencies...our VRMs and stuff are rated to 800 and the doubler is rated to 1000 so kind of overkill. Our default is 300.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> WARNING: from what all I read is it at 500 you do need to have some cooling on the VRMs. It is mostly for the the little IC chip as it will get hotter at the higher switching frequencies. I already had 1 fan hanging pointed at my VRM area so was a non issue for me..though the VRMs are rated to 125 degrees Celsius. Also, due to the design of our motherboards the VRM heat is almost a non issue.
> 
> **I am curious if anyone is willing to test this out on their system.**
> 
> I went from 4050 needing 1.45 v core to be stable to 1.41 stable. I then decided and now testing at just 4007 and run at 1.38 v core with both the core and soc frequencies set to 500 (the max for our motherboards set in the bios.) At 1.38 I do get a v droop to 1.362. Previously even at 4000 I need around 1.42 to 1.44 v core to be stable at default of 300.
> 
> Of course since I started looking at this just a few hours ago I have not fully tested it.
> 
> If this is truly the case and what I am actually seeing it would be a good thing. I have no idea is this would help or hinder ram overclocking.


I can confirm your results., because I have tested that a long time ago and have used switching frequency of 400KHz in almost very BIOS test I have done and posted here before 6001. 

You will see best results by switching from 300KHz to 400KHz, and low(er) benefit by switching from 400KHz to 500KHz. SOC will mostly benefit from a higher switching frequency because it really likes clean current. 
You should not worry about the Fets, they can handle things fine up to 125C and NexFETS are not limited by the temperature below 125C but by current (they are very power efficient, means minimum heat generation), they did barely touch 65C on my system at 3.9GHz (R5 1600) with not airflow on the VRM heatsinks. I doubt you will see them hit 80C at an R7 clocked at 4GHz, and they will still be within limit even if they hit 80C.

I'm glad that someone here is actually testing the limits of the motherboard and is experimenting to find new possibilities, so keep on experimenting and posting your findings, that will benefit you and others as well.  

Thank you for testing.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Ramad said:


> I can confirm your results., because I have tested that a long time ago and have used switching frequency of 400KHz in almost very BIOS test I have done and posted here before 6001.
> 
> You will see best results by switching from 300KHz to 400KHz, and low(er) benefit by switching from 400KHz to 500KHz. SOC will mostly benefit from a higher switching frequency because it really likes clean current.
> You should not worry about the Fets, they can handle things fine up to 125C and NexFETS are not limited by the temperature below 125C but by current (they are very power efficient, means minimum heat generation), they did barely touch 65C on my system at 3.9GHz (R5 1600) with not airflow on the VRM heatsinks. I doubt you will see them hit 80C at an R7 clocked at 4GHz, and they will still be within limit even if they hit 80C.
> 
> I'm glad that someone here is actually testing the limits of the motherboard and is experimenting to find new possibilities, so keep on experimenting and posting your findings, that will benefit you and others as well.
> 
> Thank you for testing.


I wonder if the changes on X470 was to crank up the switching frequency to resolve some issues with weak SOCs among other changes 
@elmor , when are we getting the Crosshair VII thread?


----------



## MacG32

@[email protected] I downloaded and installed AMD Ryzen Master v1.2.0.0540 from https://www.amd.com/en/technologies/ryzen-master . I was going to use it to overclock with, but it's transparent. I attached a picture for you too see. The start Warning is transparent as well.


----------



## Ramad

Shiftstealth said:


> I wonder if the changes on X470 was to crank up the switching frequency to resolve some issues with weak SOCs among other changes


The user can raise the switching frequency, so it's not an issue here.

They have reduced SOC phases from 4 to 2 which means 4 phases of 40A each (4*40A = 160A*0.9(worst efficiency factor) = 144A) was an overkill for components that barely uses more than 20A-25A in worst case scenarios, because the motherboard has no video output, which means, that is no benefit from installing a CPU with integrated graphics, which then means there is no benefit from the 4 phases of SOC power delivery, in the contrary, the PWM has to switch between the 4 phases to equalize the load which then creates more ripples, or tax only one of the powerstages and the other 3 would be idle. That is on ASUS when designing C6H, or did they make a last minute decision to not support a Ryzen with IGP because C6H is considered as a "high-end" motherboard. Gigabyte K7, MSI Titanium and the BIOSTAR GT7 have video output and they all support SOC with 4 phases. 

10 powerstages of IR3555 means the CPU power delivery is 450A for a CPU that barely uses more than 100A when overclocked to 4GHz, this could be beneficial for LN2, but I don't think the CPU will use more 200A if overclocked to 6GHz. It's an overkill again, on the CPU department this time, or is it not? Nobody wonders why there is no talk about 2800 and 2800X, and AMD didn't really care about early leaks and sell of 2700X, 2700, 2600X and 2600. The question is how many cores are we expecting to see if there is an 2800X, 2800 and on ZEN 2 later on. I'm only speculating with no knowledge or information about what the future will bring.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Ramad said:


> The user can raise the switching frequency, so it's not an issue here.
> 
> They have reduced SOC phases from 4 to 2 which means 4 phases of 40A each (4*40A = 160A*0.9(worst efficiency factor) = 144A) was an overkill for components that barely uses more than 20A-25A in worst case scenarios, because the motherboard has no video output, which means, that is no benefit from installing a CPU with integrated graphics, which then means there is no benefit from the 4 phases of SOC power delivery, in the contrary, the PWM has to switch between the 4 phases to equalize the load which then creates more ripples, or tax only one of the powerstages and the other 3 would be idle. That is on ASUS when designing C6H, or did they make a last minute decision to not support a Ryzen with IGP because C6H is considered as a "high-end" motherboard. Gigabyte K7, MSI Titanium and the BIOSTAR GT7 have video output and they all support SOC with 4 phases.
> 
> 10 powerstages of IR3555 means the CPU power delivery is 450A for a CPU that barely uses more than 100A when overclocked to 4GHz, this could be beneficial for LN2, but I don't think the CPU will use more 200A if overclocked to 6GHz. It's an overkill again, on the CPU department this time, or is it not? Nobody wonders why there is no talk about 2800 and 2800X, and AMD didn't really care about early leaks and sell of 2700X, 2700, 2600X and 2600. The question is how many cores are we expecting to see if there is an 2800X, 2800 and on ZEN 2 later on. I'm only speculating with no knowledge or information about what the future will bring.


Well, X370 was rushed. It was pretty evident. So i can give them the benefit of the doubt. I've used an X370GT7, and an Prime X370 Pro. The X370GT7 never even got a BIOS fix to improve boot times from minutes let alone RAM stability, and it costed more than the Prime Pro. So i'm giving ASUS the benefit of the doubt and splurging for the CH7. 

As for the 3700X, or Zen 2, that will likely be a 12 core part based on Epyc speculation. Zen is obviously made for scalability as they use the same die in their entire product stack. Well, Epyc 7nm is quoted as having 48 cores. To me that means they have to be 12 core dies, because they aren't fitting 6 dies on that same socket. Since they use the same die in their entire stack i would have to think that we'd see a 12 core top end AM4 SKU, and a 24 core TR4 SKU. So maybe the extra power delivery will be useful on the CH7 for Zen 2.


----------



## seansplayin

*High cpu voltage muh..... im not worried*



lordzed83 said:


> I know its so anoying every single page i check someone comes and is like will 1.4 fry my cpu will 1.4 fry my motherboard. Like *** top of th range board with best power section one can have. If this would not work id dump this whole Ryzen platform in a bin and go back to intel where I was pumping much more juice for almost 3 years !!!


So m 1800x is now 13 months old and has spent probably 11 of those months at 1.55vcore using llc4 and for about 2 months i was running only 1.5vcore. My old fx8350 spent years running between 1.55 and 1.59vcore and is still running today in my boy’s computer. I have not ran into any kind of silicone degrade but i will say i do have a custom loop with a kick ass pump and 3 radiators built into my mid-tower case. Robert Hallock stated proper cooling blunts the effects of high voltage when he was speaking about safe vcore voltages. From my experiences i would say heat is the primary driver of silicone degradation but hey I’m no fab Engineer. Infact just this morning while trying “kill run” benchmarks i raised the vcore to 1.61v with llc5 (yep i did that lol) 
Prior to using liquid metal 2 months ago between with ihs and the ek water block i would hit 85c in prime95 at 1.53 vcore but since switching to liquid metal the sky is the limit and the highest temp ive seen is 56c keep in mind this is with an 1800x which i believe has a +20c offset. 
Anyhow happy overclocking friends.


----------



## elmor

SirMacke said:


> So got my 2700X now, and running 6003.
> 95-110C on "Package".
> I hope not.



Make sure to update to latest version of HWInfo to fix this bug. @Mumak from which version is this not an issue anymore?




Shiftstealth said:


> I wonder if the changes on X470 was to crank up the switching frequency to resolve some issues with weak SOCs among other changes
> 
> @elmor , when are we getting the Crosshair VII thread?



When the final embargo is up.


----------



## lordzed83

elmor said:


> Make sure to update to latest version of HWInfo to fix this bug. @Mumak from which version is this not an issue anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the final embargo is up.


I assume Embargo is tomorrow ?? Thats when CPUs wil be heading our way


----------



## Shiftstealth

lordzed83 said:


> I assume Embargo is tomorrow ?? Thats when CPUs wil be heading our way


Something like 30 more hours i think.


----------



## [email protected]

MacG32 said:


> @[email protected] I downloaded and installed AMD Ryzen Master v1.2.0.0540 from https://www.amd.com/en/technologies/ryzen-master . I was going to use it to overclock with, but it's transparent. I attached a picture for you too see. The start Warning is transparent as well.



It's made by AMD, not us.

In any case, Google is your friend: https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/844408-ryzen-master-is-at-about-10-opacity/


----------



## elmor

Anyone with the S3 resume crash issue, can you verify it's solved after setting Advanced\AMD CBS\Zen Common Options\Global C-state Control = Enabled?

@TheRudster @ciukacz @marco9999


----------



## Brko

@elmor
Any new BIOS for tomorrow's launch? I am getting 2600X on current board so to flash 6003 today or wait tomorrow something else  ? Thanks

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## lordzed83

Ill need to wait till 29th to get new CPU. If I'm upgrading want to have good one this time.
https://siliconlottery.com/collections/pinnacleridge/products/2700x?variant=12192666943574


Hopefully Gifr from @elmor @raja will come by that time


----------



## zulex

What will be the advantages of upgrading to C7H?


----------



## Brko

SenseMI and Precision Boost Overdrive. Nothing crucial.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## marco9999

elmor said:


> Anyone with the S3 resume crash issue, can you verify it's solved after setting Advanced\AMD CBS\Zen Common Options\Global C-state Control = Enabled?
> 
> @TheRudster @ciukacz @marco9999


Yes looks like that fixes it - tried it twice to make sure, both times setting it from auto -> enabled stopped the crashes.

Edit: I tested this after disabling the spectre mitigation registry entries.


----------



## usoldier

Guys is the setting SenceMI enable + offset 272 still the correct option for 1700x displaying correct temp ?


----------



## Amir007

zulex said:


> What will be the advantages of upgrading to C7H?


We wont know until tomorrow. It will have -2 Sata ports vs x470 from Asrock Taichi, some MSI models and a few others who offer 10 Sata ports + 2 M.2 slots. Asus thought by giving us an extra M.2 slot people would understand lol. It is a premium priced motherboard, cmon really? I already have 8 SSD's in my rig, and was hoping C7H would get 10 this time around so I can add 2 more SSD's. But that was wishful thinking of course now. Very disappointing.


----------



## zulex

Amir007 said:


> We wont know until tomorrow. It will have -2 Sata ports vs x470 from Asrock Taichi, some MSI models and a few others who offer 10 Sata ports + 2 M.2 slots. Asus thought by giving us an extra M.2 slot people would understand lol. It is a premium priced motherboard, cmon really? I already have 8 SSD's in my rig, and was hoping C7H would get 10 this time around so I can add 2 more SSD's. But that was wishful thinking of course now. Very disappointing.


I am not sure if C7H is better than Taichi.


----------



## looncraz

BoMbY said:


> IMHO there is no reason at all to disable HPET. Whenever I had my system running with it disabled, it wasn't smooth anymore.


Two things, minimally, should be considered required for Ryzen and Windows 1- together:

HPET ON
SetTimerResolutionService

This is a pretty big deal as Ryzen can throttle a core within 1ms, so you need events to be able to occur faster than this. BOTH of these are required to guarantee this. The difference in smoothness is positively immense.


----------



## Neoony

sbakic said:


> lordzed83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont Consider AIO below 360 rad an Water cooling /forum/images/smilies/tongue.gif x62 is 240rad space just tad better than noctura NH D14. Especially after few hours when it warms up not quick test /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif
> My previous setub was 360 for cpu and 60mm thick 120mm for gpu. Nova just destroys anything. Could get more out of it with a D5 pump upgrade. My Pump is my first one !!! It remembers Phenom 1090T so thats 9 eyars old water pump !!!
> 
> My Core's gets under load after Vdrop 1.387 thats MINIMUM what it gets.
> 
> @Sideways2k had that case since my 2500k build liie 7 years. Only thing I'w done to it was DIY acrilic side panel for 4 quid /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif Lights room at night when going to kitchen haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Kraken X62 is the best cooler out of all 360/240 rads and other air coolers like NH D14,d15 by all tests. Only custom loops are better than this cooler, as yours.
> 
> So your Vcore at load is 1.387V with custom loop and cpu temp at 67C which is normal for your settings. My temp with load 1.387V could be probably ~86-88C. Custom loop makes -20C temp.
Click to expand...

Arctic freezer 240 (push pull)
does 62-65C max at 1.425 - 1.4375V 
1800x @ 4000 - 4025MHz

No custom loop.


----------



## mickeykool

When does the embargo lift tomorrow? I assume 0900EST?


----------



## lordzed83

Neoony said:


> Arctic freezer 240 (push pull)
> does 62-65C max at 1.425 - 1.4375V
> 1800x @ 4000 - 4025MHz
> 
> No custom loop.


Push Pull thats the stuff  Quiet and eficient


----------



## TheRic89

Hey all, anyone know if the CH6 is going to properly support Ryzen 2 (including overclocking) with BIOS updates?

I have the CH6 currently and pre ordered the 2700X 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mickeykool

TheRic89 said:


> Hey all, anyone know if the CH6 is going to properly support Ryzen 2 (including overclocking) with BIOS updates?
> 
> I have the CH6 currently and pre ordered the 2700X
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes it will


----------



## kazablanka

Neoony said:


> Arctic freezer 240 (push pull)
> does 62-65C max at 1.425 - 1.4375V
> 1800x @ 4000 - 4025MHz
> 
> No custom loop.


62-65 max stressed with what ?


----------



## xcr89

I must say that the Gigabyte Aorus X470 Gaming 7 is looking really promising with those fin heat sinks on the VRM and that pipe, they def stepped up their game when it comes to cooling. Will be intresting to see wich motherboard performs best here, between taichi, ch7 and the aorus.


----------



## ciukacz

elmor said:


> Anyone with the S3 resume crash issue, can you verify it's solved after setting Advanced\AMD CBS\Zen Common Options\Global C-state Control = Enabled?


yup, solved. what does this setting change?


----------



## Neoony

kazablanka said:


> 62-65 max stressed with what ?


AIDA64 or P95

Iam trying OCCT now, but I had to up the voltage to 1.45V (in p0) for 4000MHz so that OCCT doesnt crash after few seconds.
6003 BIOS really screwed up stability for me (if using most other things like LLC on auto)

Normally I could do at least 4025MHz at 1.4375V on previous BIOSes, stable. 
But I really didnt tweak other settings at all yet, with 6003. ( not enough time D: )

Temp seems to go up really slooow with OCCT, not sure if Iam using the right settings (first time with OCCT)
But first 10 minutes look like this:









I will let it run for longer and see...
But it looks like it will not pass 46C like that.


----------



## Neoony

Ah wait, I think there is an offset (weird offset?) for the temps in OCCT.
It looks like its reaching 70C and barely 71C looking at AIDA64 temps.
But the increase makes sense as I had to up the voltage.

+its also quite hot today 

So:








Keep in mind, thats 1.45V (set in pstate0)

(sidenote, I can definitely put the RAM and SOC voltage lower)


----------



## usoldier

Neoony said:


> Ah wait, I think there is an offset (weird offset?) for the temps in OCCT.
> It looks like its reaching 70C and barely 71C looking at AIDA64 temps.
> But the increase makes sense as I had to up the voltage.
> 
> So:
> View attachment 153273
> 
> 
> Keep in mind, thats 1.45V (set in pstate0)
> 
> (sidenote, I can definitely put the RAM and SOC voltage lower)


What setting is your SenseMi is on in Bios ? 

I need to know if Enable and offset of 272 is still the way to go on a 1700x cpu


----------



## BUFUMAN

looncraz said:


> Two things, minimally, should be considered required for Ryzen and Windows 1- together:
> 
> HPET ON
> SetTimerResolutionService
> 
> This is a pretty big deal as Ryzen can throttle a core within 1ms, so you need events to be able to occur faster than this. BOTH of these are required to guarantee this. The difference in smoothness is positively immense.


and lower fps in games, the opposite i am sure. 

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## looncraz

TheRic89 said:


> Hey all, anyone know if the CH6 is going to properly support Ryzen 2 (including overclocking) with BIOS updates?
> 
> I have the CH6 currently and pre ordered the 2700X
> 
> Thanks


Already does. Flash BIOS 6001, 6002, or 6003. Though there are earlier BIOSes which also work with Ryzen 2000 CPUs.


----------



## elmor

zulex said:


> What will be the advantages of upgrading to C7H?





Amir007 said:


> We wont know until tomorrow. It will have -2 Sata ports vs x470 from Asrock Taichi, some MSI models and a few others who offer 10 Sata ports + 2 M.2 slots. Asus thought by giving us an extra M.2 slot people would understand lol. It is a premium priced motherboard, cmon really? I already have 8 SSD's in my rig, and was hoping C7H would get 10 this time around so I can add 2 more SSD's. But that was wishful thinking of course now. Very disappointing.





zulex said:


> I am not sure if C7H is better than Taichi.





xcr89 said:


> I must say that the Gigabyte Aorus X470 Gaming 7 is looking really promising with those fin heat sinks on the VRM and that pipe, they def stepped up their game when it comes to cooling. Will be intresting to see wich motherboard performs best here, between taichi, ch7 and the aorus.



Please discuss this elsewhere, this thread is already messy enough. C7H will have it's own thread soon enough.

http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-amd-motherboards/1623547-amd-ryzen-motherboard-thread.html
http://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1624051-vrm-new-am4-motherboards.html 




TheRic89 said:


> Hey all, anyone know if the CH6 is going to properly support Ryzen 2 (including overclocking) with BIOS updates?
> 
> I have the CH6 currently and pre ordered the 2700X
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes, from BIOS 3502. And you can always update with USB BIOS Flashback in case you didn't prepare for it.




ciukacz said:


> yup, solved. what does this setting change?



Enables the CPU to enter low-power C-states, including dropping CPU Core Voltage.


----------



## LicSqualo

Neoony said:


> ...
> 
> Temp seems to go up really slooow with OCCT, not sure if Iam using the right settings (first time with OCCT)
> But first 10 minutes look like this:
> 
> I will let it run for longer and see...
> But it looks like it will not pass 46C like that.


You have to select the [CPU: LINPACK] instead of [CPU: OCCT] and select also AVX Capable Linpack before to test.
Of course also the 90% memory if not set at default (perhaps).
The minimum for stability is 1 hour (2 hour if you want to be Rock Stable or similar). I use that test after IBT AVX with High settings (4 Gbyte of memory).
If you are stable and the test go right (not crash or freeze), OCCT will create a png graphic result for any value set.


----------



## lordzed83

usoldier said:


> What setting is your SenseMi is on in Bios ?
> 
> I need to know if Enable and offset of 272 is still the way to go on a 1700x cpu


SenseMi You want that thing dissabled. Was proven it prevents thermal shotdown so ye its OFF by default/auto since then


----------



## Neoony

So after 1H 40M











usoldier said:


> What setting is your SenseMi is on in Bios ?
> 
> I need to know if Enable and offset of 272 is still the way to go on a 1700x cpu


Will check. But I didnt touch them from the default 6003 bios settings.
EDIT: its both on Auto



LicSqualo said:


> You have to select the [CPU: LINPACK] instead of [CPU: OCCT] and select also AVX Capable Linpack before to test.
> Of course also the 90% memory if not set at default (perhaps).
> The minimum for stability is 1 hour (2 hour if you want to be Rock Stable or similar). I use that test after IBT AVX with High settings (4 Gbyte of memory).
> If you are stable and the test go right (not crash or freeze), OCCT will create a png graphic result for any value set.


Nice, thanks.
Dont have time right now to try different settings and test stability. But thanks for the tips.
I definitely dont wanna use 1.45V...gotta go at least one step lower to 1.4375V and see what Frequency I can do on it with this BIOS...

Will try now LINPACK just for the temps, if there is any difference.


----------



## kornty

LicSqualo said:


> You have to select the [CPU: LINPACK] instead of [CPU: OCCT] and select also AVX Capable Linpack before to test.
> Of course also the 90% memory if not set at default (perhaps).
> The minimum for stability is 1 hour (2 hour if you want to be Rock Stable or similar). I use that test after IBT AVX with High settings (4 Gbyte of memory).
> If you are stable and the test go right (not crash or freeze), OCCT will create a png graphic result for any value set.


Doesn't hurt to run cpu: occt also. I've done a ~6 hour run of cpu:linpack avx, only to fail within a few minutes of running the occt test. I was under the impression that the avx linpack would have been more stressful on the system.


----------



## usoldier

lordzed83 said:


> SenseMi You want that thing dissabled. Was proven it prevents thermal shotdown so ye its OFF by default/auto since then


Why is there a almost -10cº diference on my system with it on - i dont know what temperature should i thrust. 

Edit : SenseMI enabled + 272 offset = 61cº 
SenseMI Auto Offset Auto = 71cº 

I have a realy over the top custom single loop with - ive checked mounting of the waterblock 4 times now and 2 diferent backplateds just to be shure, the water temp is about 57cº after 2 hours Prime95. 
Core voltage load is 1.386v @ 4ghz. 

I just think 71ºc is too high for this cooling loop tbh


----------



## h2323

seansplayin said:


> So m 1800x is now 13 months old and has spent probably 11 of those months at 1.55vcore using llc4 and for about 2 months i was running only 1.5vcore. My old fx8350 spent years running between 1.55 and 1.59vcore and is still running today in my boy’s computer. I have not ran into any kind of silicone degrade but i will say i do have a custom loop with a kick ass pump and 3 radiators built into my mid-tower case. Robert Hallock stated proper cooling blunts the effects of high voltage when he was speaking about safe vcore voltages. From my experiences i would say heat is the primary driver of silicone degradation but hey I’m no fab Engineer. Infact just this morning while trying “kill run” benchmarks i raised the vcore to 1.61v with llc5 (yep i did that lol)
> Prior to using liquid metal 2 months ago between with ihs and the ek water block i would hit 85c in prime95 at 1.53 vcore but since switching to liquid metal the sky is the limit and the highest temp ive seen is 56c keep in mind this is with an 1800x which i believe has a +20c offset.
> Anyhow happy overclocking friends.




Wow, Do you use Liquid metal directly on the face-plate of the CPU, or did you delid it, its aluminium face?


----------



## wingman99

kornty said:


> Doesn't hurt to run cpu: occt also. I've done a ~6 hour run of cpu:linpack avx, only to fail within a few minutes of running the occt test. I was under the impression that the avx linpack would have been more stressful on the system.


It is best to use verity of stress testing software. Different software will utilize the processor units in varied ways and each processor will vary with stability in each unit of the processor do to manufacturing tolerances.


----------



## Anty

@elmor

Please tell me how should I set up BIOS in order to be able to boot from NVME drive (win 10 installed, UEFI bootloader) or SATA drive (linux, legacy bootloader) in same time.
Right now (BIOS 3501) there is something wrong - boot options show only NVME drive but SATA disk is listed as boot override but not option to boot from.
If I remove NVME I can select SATA as boot drive.
What I want is to boot from legacy boot (linux grub) and from it select proper OS.

I don't have to mention when I played with different CMS settings I ended up with 0d code and unbootable system, LOL :/
Thanks god I had saved profile so I could clear CMOS, load profile and use PC.
Additionally manual does not list code 05 - it shows when you select legacy mode only but bootloader is UEFI.

EDIT:
Nevermind...
Looks it is broken by design.
I tried to migrate from GPT to MBR and ended up with dead beyond any repair system. LOL windoze :thumbsdow
Just finished fresh reinstall on MBR.


----------



## Neoony

Doing LINPACK seems to keep the temps much lower around 60C, but tiny spiking to 65-69C

I also checked "use all logical cores"









So those are the temps with this guy + 1800X at 1.45V:









I actually bought it for AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE as a pre-buy for new CPU upgrade, while pushing the old CPU (phenom really enjoyed it, OC up to 4GHz)
But now that I got space for it, I kinda regret not having the 6 Fans one (3+3).
But it still does an amazing job.

Sidenote: I wonder what would happen if I plugged high speed fans on it, as the original are around 1350rpm max for silence as it is push pull.

Sidenote2: Also from the past, I know that setting custom LLC usually made the temps go quite a lot higher. One of the reasons I would prefer to have it on auto if I can.
Also, one thing I got disabled is the VRM spread spectrum...along with using modded 6003 from "us1mus", but the one with enabled HPET from "mtrai".

Sidenote3: Also, I totally forgot I could open up the front cover of the MasterCase H500P, which can help bring few degrees off ( OC of the case xD )
WC is sucking air from the outside front.
With the front cover open, its like this on 10 minutes mark (its also evening and a bit colder):



Spoiler


----------



## TheRic89

Is performance expected to be the same or close with Ryzen 2 on X370 vs X470?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damis

Same for me

SenseMI enabled + 272 offset = 61cº 
SenseMI Auto Offset Auto (or Disabled and 0) = 80cº 

So what should I use and trust?

Sidenote: 1.42 VCore | Corsair H110i Extreme (280 AiO) - high speed


----------



## MacG32

[email protected] said:


> It's made by AMD, not us.
> 
> In any case, Google is your friend: https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/844408-ryzen-master-is-at-about-10-opacity/


I understand who makes it. Since your company works with AMD and there's no AMD rep on OCN, I thought you may be able to inform them in a better way than me going through their support channels. I do appreciate your time, Google search, and link. Thank you.


----------



## usoldier

Damis said:


> Same for me
> 
> SenseMI enabled + 272 offset = 61cº
> SenseMI Auto Offset Auto (or Disabled and 0) = 80cº
> 
> So what should I use and trust?
> 
> Sidenote: 1.42 VCore | Corsair H110i Extreme (280 AiO) - high speed


Yeah would love some input on this issue


----------



## sbakic

@1usmus

bios 3502 and clear memory with ryzen timing calculator looks like they did the job. No more cold boot whole day.


----------



## BUFUMAN

usoldier said:


> Yeah would love some input on this issue


me 2, no matter what i do 72° @3.8ghz with noctua nh-15 (push-pull) bequite 140mm silentwings at 1600RPM i used Prolimatec PK3 paste.
Phanteks Entho Evolv ATX Case with Silentwings 140mm again all on full speed.









Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## datspike

AFAIK Tctl and Tdie temps can't be modified in any way, those are reported from the cpu itself and are not touched by Asus in any way.
SenseMI skew is modifying the temperature reported from the motherboard sensor which is also used for fan control.


----------



## usoldier

datspike said:


> AFAIK Tctl and Tdie temps can't be modified in any way, those are reported from the cpu itself and are not touched by Asus in any way.
> SenseMI skew is modifying the temperature reported from the motherboard sensor which is also used for fan control.


Nop definitly turning on SenseMI + ofset 272 drops 10cº on Tdie in HWinfo64 100% repeatable test.


----------



## elguero

zulex said:


> I am not sure if C7H is better than Taichi.


well the taichi has that 10gb Ethernet going for it, so, who knows.


----------



## Damis

datspike said:


> AFAIK Tctl and Tdie temps can't be modified in any way, those are reported from the cpu itself and are not touched by Asus in any way.
> SenseMI skew is modifying the temperature reported from the motherboard sensor which is also used for fan control.


Tdie also changes, I think CPU Temp (socket) stays same (lower temp) . I am not sure, can't check right now.


----------



## CeltPC

elmor said:


> Enables the CPU to enter low-power C-states, including dropping CPU Core Voltage.


Since flashing to 6003, automatically lowering C-states is broken again, I have Global C-States set to Enabled. In chronological order - 6001 auto downclocked, 0001 did not auto downclock, 6002 did, and 6003 does not! 

Any reason for the ping-ponging on this functionality?


----------



## usoldier

Damis said:


> Tdie also changes, I think CPU Temp (socket) stays same (lower temp) . I am not sure, can't check right now.


My max cpu socket temp is 54cº thats 18cº below reported temp @Max load 4 hours, doesnt seam right does it ?


----------



## Damis

@usoldier I am confused right now 🤔 I'll wait for an input from someone who knows more than us...


----------



## lordzed83

usoldier said:


> My max cpu socket temp is 54cº thats 18cº below reported temp @Max load 4 hours, doesnt seam right does it ?


O You finally Figured out what sensor reads ACTUAL TEMPERATURE not this broken cpu junk readout lol.


----------



## usoldier

lordzed83 said:


> O You finally Figured out what sensor reads ACTUAL TEMPERATURE not this broken cpu junk readout lol.


Hey Lordzed you trust the socket temp more then the tdie sensor ?


----------



## BUFUMAN

good question


----------



## lordzed83

usoldier said:


> lordzed83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> O You finally Figured out what sensor reads ACTUAL TEMPERATURE not this broken cpu junk readout lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Lordzed you trust the socket temp more then the tdie sensor ?
Click to expand...










😉
Go with the lowest cant remember whats the name i got other one turned of totaly frpm monitoring software. Was yseless anyway. Ye 90c on cpu with my vokts and cooling haha 

One of things I hated was the stupid temperature offsets on ryzens.


----------



## TheRudster

elmor said:


> Anyone with the S3 resume crash issue, can you verify it's solved after setting Advanced\AMD CBS\Zen Common Options\Global C-state Control = Enabled?
> 
> @TheRudster @ciukacz @marco9999


I'll test but it's not easy to replicate this issue.
Had another crash this morning. Over 50GB's of memory in use. Q-code on crash was 30, just to answer your question from a few days ago.
I'll change global c-state control and see over the next few days if I have any more crashes


----------



## elmor

datspike said:


> AFAIK Tctl and Tdie temps can't be modified in any way, those are reported from the cpu itself and are not touched by Asus in any way.
> SenseMI skew is modifying the temperature reported from the motherboard sensor which is also used for fan control.





usoldier said:


> Nop definitly turning on SenseMI + ofset 272 drops 10cº on Tdie in HWinfo64 100% repeatable test.



SenseMi Skew is able to "skew" the CPU reported Tctl temperature. "Tdie" is just Tctl - fixed offset reported by the CPU. Using SenseMi Skew = Disabled and using the Tdie reading from HWInfo is as close as you'll get to a chip average temperature.




TheRudster said:


> I'll test but it's not easy to replicate this issue.
> Had another crash this morning. Over 50GB's of memory in use. Q-code on crash was 30, just to answer your question from a few days ago.
> I'll change global c-state control and see over the next few days if I have any more crashes



Seems your issue is different. Q-Code 30 means S3 resume is completed and OS should be running, I don't think Global C-state Control will fix that.


----------



## TheRudster

elmor said:


> Seems your issue is different. Q-Code 30 means S3 resume is completed and OS should be running, I don't think Global C-state Control will fix that.


That's a shame. I'll give it a go anyway. I'm wondering if it's when Windows turn off my displays so save power and keyboard/mouse are turned off as well. I'll have a little play with settings. I'm just not sure where to attack this problem, a third of the time, it's fine, resumes with no issues. A third of the time I get a black screen but I'm not always there to see if it's actually booting then going to black or straight to black and a third it reboots with no error 5 minutes into running.

The painful thing is that my current project involves developing software to wake and sleep systems remotely so it makes testing quite difficult


----------



## hughjazz44

@elmor Is there a fix coming for Q-Fan tuning with DC fans?


----------



## matthew87

Hoping someone can help. I've found my overlcocked RAM, Samsung B die @ 3466mhz, is entirely stable so long as the PC is 'warm'. When cold booting after the computer has been off for a few hours GSAT and HCI Memtest will quickly pickup lots of errors errors. Give the PC 5-10 minutes to 'warm up', reboot, and presto the memory can pass 2 hours of GSAT and 8+ hours - 1200% - of HCI Memtest with no errors at all. Subsequent reboots after 'warm up' also will not generate any errors, even with complete power off. 

No changes are being made to voltages, LLC, or any settings in BIOS between 'cold' and 'warm' stability tests. The memory errors only ever appear for the first 5-15 minutes of PC use. 

I've configured DRAM timings, DRAM voltage and SoC voltages in BIOS. 

Can anyone suggest what could be the cause and solution for this obscure issue?


----------



## mito1172

elmor said:


> SenseMi Skew is able to "skew" the CPU reported Tctl temperature. "Tdie" is just Tctl - fixed offset reported by the CPU. Using SenseMi Skew = Disabled and using the Tdie reading from HWInfo is as close as you'll get to a chip average temperature.


How should the setting be? To see the actual temperature


----------



## The Sandman

matthew87 said:


> Hoping someone can help. I've found my overlcocked RAM, Samsung B die @ 3466mhz, is entirely stable so long as the PC is 'warm'. When cold booting after the computer has been off for a few hours GSAT and HCI Memtest will quickly pickup lots of errors errors. Give the PC 5-10 minutes to 'warm up', reboot, and presto the memory can pass 2 hours of GSAT and 8+ hours - 1200% - of HCI Memtest with no errors at all. Subsequent reboots after 'warm up' also will not generate any errors, even with complete power off.
> 
> No changes are being made to voltages, LLC, or any settings in BIOS between 'cold' and 'warm' stability tests. The memory errors only ever appear for the first 5-15 minutes of PC use.
> 
> I've configured DRAM timings, DRAM voltage and SoC voltages in BIOS.
> 
> Can anyone suggest what could be the cause and solution for this obscure issue?


Have you tired disabling Fast Boot? (reaching here sorry) maybe try Memory Clear > Disabled




mito1172 said:


> How should the setting be? To see the actual temperature


Disable SenseMi Skew and read Tdie in HWInfo64. 
It's much less of a headache if you simply hide/disable Tctl in HWinfo.
I've done this from way back.


----------



## wolfpack122

matthew87 said:


> Hoping someone can help. I've found my overlcocked RAM, Samsung B die @ 3466mhz, is entirely stable so long as the PC is 'warm'. When cold booting after the computer has been off for a few hours GSAT and HCI Memtest will quickly pickup lots of errors errors. Give the PC 5-10 minutes to 'warm up', reboot, and presto the memory can pass 2 hours of GSAT and 8+ hours - 1200% - of HCI Memtest with no errors at all. Subsequent reboots after 'warm up' also will not generate any errors, even with complete power off.
> 
> No changes are being made to voltages, LLC, or any settings in BIOS between 'cold' and 'warm' stability tests. The memory errors only ever appear for the first 5-15 minutes of PC use.
> 
> I've configured DRAM timings, DRAM voltage and SoC voltages in BIOS.
> 
> Can anyone suggest what could be the cause and solution for this obscure issue?


This has been discussed in this thread around the launch of the original Ryzen processors. The IMC will not function properly when it's below a certain temperature, I think it was 20 Celsius. 
From what I recall, it was bluej511 that was doing tests in regards to this issue, try searching for his posts.


----------



## elmor

@gupsterg
@Timur Born
@bluej511
@majestynl
@Reikoji

To the above: Please don't forget to reply to my PM with your shipping address.




hughjazz44 said:


> @elmor Is there a fix coming for Q-Fan tuning with DC fans?



Still looking into it.




mito1172 said:


> How should the setting be? To see the actual temperature



Read what I wrote again, it says right there.


----------



## finalheaven

Not sure if it'll be worth upgrading to the 2700 series now or wait for the next gen. 

6003 works well for me.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Damis said:


> Same for me
> 
> SenseMI enabled + 272 offset = 61cº
> SenseMI Auto Offset Auto (or Disabled and 0) = 80cº
> 
> So what should I use and trust?
> 
> Sidenote: 1.42 VCore | Corsair H110i Extreme (280 AiO) - high speed


Old BIOS 1401/1403 NP with this (skew is default)
New BIOS 6003 and i have Skew on Manual w/272 value

All my Temps are normal now (max is 50-55deg, Yes i have custom Nepton 280L)
-> http://www.frostytech.com/top5_liquid_heatsinks.cfm

Only i have low Temps mismatch (should be ~19-24deg is ~7-12deg lol)
NP on my side with Skew on 272.


----------



## Anty

Official BIOS in 3...2...1...


----------



## Esenel

Upgraded from BIOS 9920 to 6003.
Everything works as before.
And very little improvement in RAM Latency.

Benchmarks also seem to return same values or slightly better.

So I would say I am ready for the new 2700X and give it a shot on the C6H with Trident Z 3600 CL15 
Let's see how far I can reach.

I hope this thread will stay alive also with all of you guys getting the new boards! ;-)


----------



## Disassociative

Hi @elmor - did you get a chance to check the BIOS settings file I posted yet?


----------



## SirMacke

6003 and 2700X
Mhz differs from what I set vs. CPU-Z
Voltage differs from what I set vs. every program + UEFI. (Set 1.35 and get 1.4+)
Temps of the scale on several probes, what to trust?

Running my 2700X @ 4150Mhz @ 1.35v (in UEFI, 1.4 in CPU-Z)
I can run OCCT for a long time, but computer freezes when I turn of the test.
Or Cinebench halts the system.

I have no idea where to start.
Memory settings are the same as I had on UEFI 3501 and a 1800X @ 4Ghz


----------



## lcbbcl

For sure my 2700x its better then my previous 1700x,so far so good.
All auto except CPU vrm switching frequency and soc are at 400. Vcore its 1.375 V in UEFI


----------



## hurricane28

I don't understand why i am so unlucky with each new BIOS man. 

I really don't know what is going on here. On BIOS 6001 i was 100% stable and now on 6003 with the same EXACT settings, i looked 100 times just in case if there are the same settings and they are, and i can't even pass IBT or any other stress test program for over 15 minutes... 

I hope i get that CH7 soon so i can send this CH6 back to hell lol. Nah, i am going to RMA it because there is seriously something wrong with this board. 

Anyway, back to stock RAM speed 3200 MHz it is for now...


----------



## hurricane28

lcbbcl said:


> For sure my 2700x its better then my previous 1700x,so far so good.
> All auto except CPU vrm switching frequency and soc are at 400. Vcore its 1.375 V in UEFI


Nice chip man! So you set 1.375 in BIOS And under load you get also 1.375 vcore? What LLC level and BIOS settings plz?


----------



## lcbbcl

hurricane28 said:


> Nice chip man! So you set 1.375 in BIOS And under load you get also 1.375 vcore? What LLC level and BIOS settings plz?


As i said all was auto except Vcore=1.375V and CPU switching Freq to 400khz.
With my 1700x i need 1.4V in bios and LLC3 to have stable 3.9Ghz


----------



## Johan45

Hey guys, AMD didn't send me an ASUS board this time around but I should be able to fix that soon. Just wanted to say that both the 2600X and 2700X would run 4.2 stable (30 minutes) on their own heatsinks. I had [email protected] on both (1 hour AIDA stability) but that would take more time than I had coming up to the deadline and not on stock cooling but an EKWB Predator 360. There are improvements all around IMO and here's a little treat for you. 4.55 GHz @ 1.5V on my chilled loop, 3733 CL14 on MSI Gaming. Second one shows AIDA cache test at 4.3/3733


----------



## lordzed83

Johan45 said:


> Hey guys, AMD didn't send me an ASUS board this time around but I should be able to fix that soon. Just wanted to say that both the 2600X and 2700X would run 4.2 stable (30 minutes) on their own heatsinks. I had [email protected] on both (1 hour AIDA stability) but that would take more time than I had coming up to the deadline and not on stock cooling but an EKWB Predator 360. There are improvements all around IMO and here's a little treat for you. 4.55 GHz @ 1.5V on my chilled loop, 3733 CL14 on MSI Gaming. Second one shows AIDA cache test at 4.3/3733


Nice one


----------



## Jesaul

First reviews about Zen+ - No infinity fabric changes. Memory latency is improved only because of frequency improvements.
And it is much more factory overclocked than Zen and uses up to 140W. So... they tell it would have a pain in the .. motherboard for overclockers


----------



## asdkj1740

Jesaul said:


> First reviews about Zen+ - No infinity fabric changes. Memory latency is improved only because of frequency improvements.
> And it is much more factory overclocked than Zen and uses up to 140W. So... they tell it would have a pain in the .. motherboard for overclockers


wrong.
http://yujihw.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/13F.png


----------



## Naeem

asdkj1740 said:


> wrong.
> http://yujihw.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/13F.png




you can drop it to around 3.0ns on RYZEN 1XXX if you set bised CB15 setting in C6H


----------



## neur0cide

Jesaul said:


> First reviews about Zen+ - No infinity fabric changes. Memory latency is improved only because of frequency improvements.


That's bs.
From what I have read so far memory latency has improved considerably irrespective of frequency.
e.g. this german review


----------



## Johan45

The memory latency was definitely better off the hop. Well below 70 the MSI did better than the Giga I tested 66-67 Vs 68-69 @ 3200 CL14


----------



## mito1172

new BIOS has arrived.

Version 6004 
2018/04/197.84 MBytes
CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 6004
Update AGESA 1.0.0.2a

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## asdkj1740

seems almost all reviewers out there did not fully utilizie the xfr2.0+pbo.
der8auer has said this...but his video is mainly about ln2. but i saw someone in his video, awesome.


----------



## Amir007

Johan45 said:


> The memory latency was definitely better off the hop. Well below 70 the MSI did better than the Giga I tested 66-67 Vs 68-69 @ 3200 CL14


Do you believe this latency improvement can only be achieved with the x470 chipset or would x370 run the same?


----------



## Anty

Direct link to the 6004 BIOS as it is "hidden" as usual
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-6004.zip

It is weird Elmor didn't mention it is ready as he was replying to this thread today.
We can only guess if it is same as 6003 or there are any fixes to reported problems.


----------



## Johan45

Amir007 said:


> Do you believe this latency improvement can only be achieved with the x470 chipset or would x370 run the same?


I haven't tested it on X370 yet as not enough time but I believe it's more the CPU than the platform. The best I got was on MSI in that one pic it shows 58.x ns at 3733. I will say that as with ny chipset different boards give slightly differing result but AMD made some changes to Cache which is what I feel makes up the latency differences


----------



## mito1172

The Sandman said:


> Have you tired disabling Fast Boot? (reaching here sorry) maybe try Memory Clear > Disabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disable SenseMi Skew and read Tdie in HWInfo64.
> It's much less of a headache if you simply hide/disable Tctl in HWinfo.
> I've done this from way back.


Thank you. setting my enable


----------



## neur0cide

Amir007 said:


> Do you believe this latency improvement can only be achieved with the x470 chipset or would x370 run the same?


You will see memory latency and frequency improvements on X370 as well, since they are related to the enhanced Infinity Fabric and IMC of Zen+ and not the chipset.


----------



## SirMacke

6003 has been the worst version yet, short of the stock one that bricked the board by itself.
Have set 1.35v but reports as 1.45v(!)
Can barely run my old 1800X @ stock without the system freezing. ***
I don't think I've had so many issues combining all motherboards in the past vs. this one.
Help!


----------



## Neoony

hurricane28 said:


> I don't understand why i am so unlucky with each new BIOS man.
> 
> I really don't know what is going on here. On BIOS 6001 i was 100% stable and now on 6003 with the same EXACT settings, i looked 100 times just in case if there are the same settings and they are, and i can't even pass IBT or any other stress test program for over 15 minutes...
> 
> I hope i get that CH7 soon so i can send this CH6 back to hell lol. Nah, i am going to RMA it because there is seriously something wrong with this board.
> 
> Anyway, back to stock RAM speed 3200 MHz it is for now...


You are not the only one with 6003 and much less stability.
For me 6003 means around two steps up on voltage (CPU mainly)...compared to 6001

Lets take a look at 6004..


----------



## 1usmus

*CH7. does . not. advantages.* 
All the most important changes are in the processor.

Correction of design errors presented as incredible news. 
There are no advantages in overclocking the processor, memory and there are no differences in the BIOS. You buy not a motherboard but another product with RGB. Now it's very fashionable to fool people.

I will add pictures soon.


----------



## Neoony

SirMacke said:


> 6003 has been the worst version yet, short of the stock one that bricked the board by itself.
> Have set 1.35v but reports as 1.45v(!)
> Can barely run my old 1800X @ stock without the system freezing. ***
> I don't think I've had so many issues combining all motherboards in the past vs. this one.
> Help!


I noticed I needed to do a cold boot just to have pstates apply correctly on 6003.
Maybe try cold booting after any change of settings.
But rather try 6004.


----------



## kundica

1usmus said:


> *CH7. does . not. advantages.*
> All the most important changes are in the processor.
> 
> Correction of design errors presented as incredible news.
> There are no advantages in overclocking the processor, memory and there are no differences in the BIOS. You buy not a motherboard but another product with RGB. Now it's very fashionable to fool people.
> 
> I will add pictures soon.


Can you explain what der8aur is talking about here then? https://youtu.be/ogYess5WelY?t=2m45s

I'm actually quite surprised we're not seeing any reviewer compare something like the 2700x on both the C6H and C7H.

Edit: It seems time marking a Youtube video doesn't translate to this site. The relevant portion to my comment starts at 2m45s.


----------



## 1usmus

kundica said:


> Can you explain what der8aur is talking about here then? https://youtu.be/ogYess5WelY?t=2m45s
> 
> I'm actually quite surprised we're not seeing any reviewer compare something like the 2700x on both the C6H and C7H.


you use 24/7 nitrogen? there are people who use nitrogen 24/7?
do not believe anyone, it's a *banal advertisement*

I will give you all the comparisons and even you will not see the difference when the first CH7 buyers appear here. CH6 is a very good and up-to-date motherboard even for the new generation


----------



## Esenel

kundica said:


> Can you explain what der8aur is talking about here then? https://youtu.be/ogYess5WelY?t=2m45s
> 
> I'm actually quite surprised we're not seeing any reviewer compare something like the 2700x on both the C6H and C7H.


This german site did a side to side comparison for C6H to C7H in gaming:
https://www.computerbase.de/2018-04...abschnitt_mehr_leistung_durch_x470_statt_x370

Hope it helps you.

I will for now stay on my C6H and see what you guys can achieve with C7H and what 1usmus can show us.

Cheers


----------



## kundica

1usmus said:


> you use 24/7 nitrogen? there are people who use nitrogen 24/7?
> do not believe anyone, it's a *banal advertisement*


Seriously dude, watch the part I linked. He doesn't talk about LN2 until later in the video. The linked portion has nothing to do with LN2.



Esenel said:


> This german side did a side to side comparison for C6H to C7H in gaming:
> https://www.computerbase.de/2018-04...abschnitt_mehr_leistung_durch_x470_statt_x370
> 
> Hope it helps you.
> 
> I will for now stay on my C6H and see what you guys can achieve with C7H and what 1usmus can show us.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the link. Although one small part they mention adds to my confusion and that's the about precision boost overdrive not being implemented.


----------



## Brko

kundica said:


> I'm actually quite surprised we're not seeing any reviewer compare something like the 2700x on both the C6H and C7H.


Because he/she/it cannot say anything bad about new product because mother Asus can get angry and "reviewer" will be removed from free gifts list. Common practice in hardware reviewing for the last decade.

Go to computerbase.de review. That guy said that there is no difference between X370 and X470 and that substitution is not important at all. 

Here l completely agree with @1usmus regardless what is written all over internet. Same thing as P35 and P45 chipsets back in 2008. Same thing it was overall. Difference was only in pricing... just like now.



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## alexp999

I thought it was already made clear the X470 is just an X370 chipset with tighter board design constraints?

So something like the C6H already meet the requirements, it's only the more budget boards, that needed to be brought up to spec to support the faster memory of 2000 series Ryzen.


----------



## Esenel

kundica said:


> Thanks for the link. Although one small part they mention adds to my confusion and that's the about precision boost overdrive not being implemented.


 @elmor:
Can you give any statement about precision boost overdrive beeing implemented on C6H as the motherboard should be able to handle it?
At least I think so 

Thanks!


----------



## elmor

Anty said:


> Direct link to the 6004 BIOS as it is "hidden" as usual
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-6004.zip
> 
> It is weird Elmor didn't mention it is ready as he was replying to this thread today.
> We can only guess if it is same as 6003 or there are any fixes to reported problems.



Because I was waiting for something better. I didn't test this myself yet, let me know how it does.

Unverified change log:

- DOCP Profile 1-5 removed (also in 6004)
- BCLK Divider is back (also in 6004)
- S3 resume stuck at E3 when overclocking fixed
- Q-Fan Tuning fix for DC mode

C6H/C6E Beta BIOS 6101 

http://www.mediafire.com/file/mcaddycuqdc491i/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-6101.zip sha256 1cdd6c8913b63a32226824df8c8c328ff75248ebe3ecf24d0c2d394ce0198b72
http://www.mediafire.com/file/4o199n5gf8w9ewd/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-6101.zip sha256 8990f33b333afa69520883cb6793628e972378b13ba3307ecc58b55c28d40646
http://www.mediafire.com/file/z9dss6x8tnvhccf/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-6101.zip sha256 b213d1c20d14f92046f51a2b61499832459a6ac0a9670866c2230511c846834f


----------



## asdkj1740

without proper settings tweaked on x470, x370=x470.


----------



## kundica

Brko said:


> Because he/she/it cannot say anything bad about new product because mother Asus can get angry and "reviewer" will be removed from free gifts list. Common practice in hardware reviewing for the last decade.
> 
> Go to computerbase.de review. That guy said that there is no difference between X370 and X470 and that substitution is not important at all.
> 
> Here l completely agree with @1usmus regardless what is written all over internet. Same thing as P35 and P45 chipsets back in 2008. Same thing it was overall. Difference was only in pricing... just like now.


Since my video marked with a time bookmark didn't translate to the site, der8auer states that x470 allows you to adjust the XFR allowing the CPU to boost even higher on 1 or 2 cores. I've attached a screenshot of it doing as he says.


----------



## hurricane28

elmor said:


> Because I was waiting for something better. I didn't test this myself yet, let me know how it does.
> 
> Unverified change log:
> 
> - DOCP Profile 1-5 removed (also in 6004)
> - BCLK Divider is back (also in 6004)
> - S3 resume stuck at E3 when overclocking fixed
> - Q-Fan Tuning fix for DC mode
> 
> C6H/C6E Beta BIOS 6101
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/mcaddycuqdc491i/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-6101.zip sha256 1cdd6c8913b63a32226824df8c8c328ff75248ebe3ecf24d0c2d394ce0198b72
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/4o199n5gf8w9ewd/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-6101.zip sha256 8990f33b333afa69520883cb6793628e972378b13ba3307ecc58b55c28d40646
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/z9dss6x8tnvhccf/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-6101.zip sha256 b213d1c20d14f92046f51a2b61499832459a6ac0a9670866c2230511c846834f


Great, thnx Elmor. 

Can you also explain why i am stable on 6001 BIOS and am not on 6003 with the same exact settings? I really don't understand man, perhaps you have some insights in this?


----------



## Johan45

OK precision Boost Overdrive, BUT that only works if you run the CPU at stock and up the overdrive. If you set an all core overclock that doesn't work any longer.


----------



## Esenel

True. But for an all-core OC you need at least 4.35Ghz to be better also in "Single Core" games. Or am I wrong on this?


----------



## elmor

hurricane28 said:


> Great, thnx Elmor.
> 
> Can you also explain why i am stable on 6001 BIOS and am not on 6003 with the same exact settings? I really don't understand man, perhaps you have some insights in this?



Different AGESA, SMU firmware, Microcode, added spectre patch etc. So many parameters. 




kundica said:


> Since my video marked with a time bookmark didn't translate to the site, der8auer states that x470 allows you to adjust the XFR allowing the CPU to boost even higher on 1 or 2 cores. I've attached a screenshot of it doing as he says.



Recommended reading: C7H Enthusiast Highlights v0.3


----------



## CodyPredy

kundica said:


> Since my video marked with a time bookmark didn't translate to the site, der8auer states that x470 allows you to adjust the XFR allowing the CPU to boost even higher on 1 or 2 cores. I've attached a screenshot of it doing as he says.


"All turbo mechanisms currently active at Ryzen 2000, including the new XFR 2, work on both new and old chipsets."

Which is also logical since they moved the majority of the functionality inside the chip rather then the chipset.

That's why it's always nice to check multiple sources. Welcome to the internet 

Only difference is the addressable RGB.... (sorry....I was a bit of a throll....but I'm still pissed they added it in the Extreme and not in the original).


----------



## lcbbcl

So in conclusion we have now a better out of the box CPU and its not for OC.
With ryzen 1000 series you was able to go with all cores to at least max boost clock,now you are unable so if you OC all cores will suffer on single core,dammm 
Its not possible to oc all cores to 4.1Ghz and still let the boost to "kick" when its needed?


----------



## kundica

CodyPredy said:


> "All turbo mechanisms currently active at Ryzen 2000, including the new XFR 2, work on both new and old chipsets."
> 
> Which is also logical since they moved the majority of the functionality inside the chip rather then the chipset.
> 
> That's why it's always nice to check multiple sources. Welcome to the internet
> 
> Only difference is the addressable RGB.... (sorry....I was a bit of a throll....but I'm still pissed they added it in the Extreme and not in the original).


I don't welcome your condescension. I've read the ComputerBase article and what it says but there seems to be unclear information coming for elsewhere, not to mention their cryptic comment about precision boost overdrive. 

Seriously though, this thread has really gone down in quality. I miss gupsterg, Timur Born and majestynl.


----------



## elmor

kundica said:


> I don't welcome your condescension. I've read the ComputerBase article and what it says but there seems to be unclear information coming for elsewhere, not to mention their cryptic comment about precision boost overdrive.
> 
> Seriously though, this thread has really gone down in quality. I miss gupsterg, Timur Born and majestynl.



Seems I can't even get them back here with the promise of free motherboards


----------



## Anty

@elmor

So 6101 is newer version than 6004?


----------



## hurricane28

elmor said:


> Different AGESA, SMU firmware, Microcode, added spectre patch etc. So many parameters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recommended reading: C7H Enthusiast Highlights v0.3


Thnx, this answers my question. 

What about the new BIOS you posted here? Is that the same with fixes you mentioned?


----------



## Jesaul

Somewhere in Russia


----------



## mito1172

elmor said:


> Because I was waiting for something better. I didn't test this myself yet, let me know how it does.
> 
> Unverified change log:
> 
> - DOCP Profile 1-5 removed (also in 6004)
> - BCLK Divider is back (also in 6004)
> - S3 resume stuck at E3 when overclocking fixed
> - Q-Fan Tuning fix for DC mode
> 
> C6H/C6E Beta BIOS 6101
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/mcaddycuqdc491i/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-6101.zip sha256 1cdd6c8913b63a32226824df8c8c328ff75248ebe3ecf24d0c2d394ce0198b72
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/4o199n5gf8w9ewd/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-6101.zip sha256 8990f33b333afa69520883cb6793628e972378b13ba3307ecc58b55c28d40646
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/z9dss6x8tnvhccf/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-6101.zip sha256 b213d1c20d14f92046f51a2b61499832459a6ac0a9670866c2230511c846834f


We install a newer 6004


----------



## neur0cide

elmor said:


> Seems I can't even get them back here with the promise of free motherboards


Don't worry, I'm sure you'll find people who will take the burden of those remaining motherboards off of your shoulders.
My new R5 2600 and 15 different kits of high speed DDR4 RAM would gladly welcome a C7H.


----------



## Neoony

BIOS 6004
*Q-Fan*
Running Q-Fan would make my PC force shutdown at its last few % 
(did PWM mode)
So I did a cold boot by powering down the PSU and on the boot, it would reboot once more and then ran fine. (usually dont have double reboot on cold with my settings, that was the only time it happened recently...probably q-fan resetting its settings?)

I think I did notice last time on 6003 when running q-fan (which detected 99% minimum), that after it was finished, my temps was 75C! ...not sure if true as it didnt seem to go down after that, but I didnt wanna wait any more so I restarted and the temps were pretty normal.

I wonder if it did a thermal shutdown, or just a glitch in q-fan now with 6004.

Dont feel like trying again xD

First time got such issues for me on this MB with q-fan, since 6003.
*
Pstates*
Issues with getting pstates to work. (freq dont go down)
Seems to go down if I set p0 to auto and set things in Extreme Tweaker, but vcore does not go down (on auto voltage).

Setting once again p0 to custom, Iam unable to change the voltage at p0 now, I gotta restart just setting p0 to custom and multi in Extreme tweaker to auto.
After that reboot, I can set voltage in p0 and reboot and voila! Custom Pstates go down on freq and vcore.

I just remembered that I did this procedure "unconciously" in 6003, I was just testing the auto first and then doing custom p0 xD
Normally I would probably just set custom p0 after flashing, like I did now with 6004.

If you got pstate issues, try that.


----------



## Neoony

elmor said:


> Because I was waiting for something better. I didn't test this myself yet, let me know how it does.
> 
> Unverified change log:
> 
> - DOCP Profile 1-5 removed (also in 6004)
> - BCLK Divider is back (also in 6004)
> - S3 resume stuck at E3 when overclocking fixed
> - Q-Fan Tuning fix for DC mode
> 
> C6H/C6E Beta BIOS 6101
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/mcaddycuqdc491i/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-6101.zip sha256 1cdd6c8913b63a32226824df8c8c328ff75248ebe3ecf24d0c2d394ce0198b72
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/4o199n5gf8w9ewd/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-6101.zip sha256 8990f33b333afa69520883cb6793628e972378b13ba3307ecc58b55c28d40646
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/z9dss6x8tnvhccf/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-6101.zip sha256 b213d1c20d14f92046f51a2b61499832459a6ac0a9670866c2230511c846834f


ah, damn xD
nvm

Lets try again xD

( thx for new bios  )


----------



## coreykill99

man, lol was a bad time to RMA my ryzen chip it seems, so much activity these last few days. and it will probably be a week before I get my chip back

@elmor or anyone else who is using 6101. it says dc qfan tuning fix. is this fixing the 60% hard limit? its been driving me crazy.
its one of the last big issues I have atm is not being able to turn the fans down. I could on my taichi. why cant I on my crosshair.


----------



## Manshonyagger

With 6101 my CPU-Fans runs with 100% again as with 6002, 6003 and 6004.
Only with 6001 the BIOS fan control works a little bit better and and controls the fan speed depending on temperature (more or less).

I can't see any improvement in fan control in all BIOS >6001.

Edit:
Editing the values for the fan control (rpm in percents and temperature) direct by input this values with the keypad in the monitor menu seems to do the work.
But editing the profile with F6 and then apply the changes does nothing and the CPU fans runs with 100%.


----------



## Pilotasso

1usmus said:


> *CH7. does . not. advantages.*
> All the most important changes are in the processor.
> 
> Correction of design errors presented as incredible news.
> There are no advantages in overclocking the processor, memory and there are no differences in the BIOS. You buy not a motherboard but another product with RGB. Now it's very fashionable to fool people.
> 
> I will add pictures soon.


You wouldn't believe how many times I said *"but its a SOC, the improved north bridge is in the CPU"* and got stifled by people who believe they would only get high CPU&RAM overclocks with X470...


----------



## ggdfdgd3

elmor said:


> Different AGESA, SMU firmware, Microcode, added spectre patch etc. So many parameters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recommended reading: C7H Enthusiast Highlights v0.3


And this setting is only available on the C7H or on the C6H also just to be 100% sure?


----------



## Neoony

ggdfdgd3 said:


> And this setting is only available on the C7H or on the C6H also just to be 100% sure?


It was available with us1mus modded bios on C6H.
I didnt try it.


----------



## Brko

Flashed 6101 from 6001. Looks good.


----------



## SirMacke

Sigh, where on earth do I turn of XFR?
I have nothing saying XFR in BIOS.
6101


----------



## mtrai

Okay I will be getting my 2700X on Saturday from amazon. I will post real life usage and results on the C6H (Wi-Fi) shortly after I get it. Remember do not get excited no mean to others until they can provide proper testing. Yes I can verifiy that what 1usmus is stating is in the bios is there as I do my own bios modding. Trust me what he is saying is mostly correct. None of us are 100% correct as we have to figure it out. But trust that we are not misleading anyone. I know people wanting and using my my bios mods that I cannot disclose (NDA) as well a being shared with engineers to work with or look at.


----------



## CeltPC

elmor said:


> Seems I can't even get them back here with the promise of free motherboards


Haha.. well send any spare to me...


----------



## 1usmus

*2700X (batch UA 1810SUT) stable 4300 P95 on CH6 + CB15 + AIDA*

my configuration has not yet arrived at me, these tests are conducted by my friend, *Olegdjus*


----------



## 1usmus

*2600X (batch UA 1801SUS) on CH7 stable 4250, memory stable only on 3466*


----------



## kundica

From the C7H thread. This is what de8auer was referring to and what elmor posted.









Sent from my LG V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1usmus

kundica said:


> From the C7H thread. This is what de8auer was referring to and what elmor posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG V30 using Tapatalk


this function works on CH6 + unlocked scalar control


----------



## Anty

1usmus said:


> *2600X on CH7 stable 4250, memory stable only on 3466*


But you still have dual ranks? So 3466 pretty much fits into Elmor's posted mem max freq table.


----------



## kundica

Thanks. That's what I was inquiring about earlier.

Sent from my LG V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1usmus

Anty said:


> But you still have dual ranks? So 3466 pretty much fits into Elmor's posted mem max freq table.


maximum 3466 for SR on new CH7 , dude... 3533+ not stable and 0505 bios ***** ( the product is very damp )
my DR wait 23th april (I have not yet received the processor and motherboard)



kundica said:


> Thanks. That's what I was inquiring about earlier.
> 
> Sent from my LG V30 using Tapatalk


I updated the picture


----------



## Esenel

1usmus said:


> this function works on CH6 + unlocked scalar control


Thanks for the insight.
Would you say the 6002 bios is a good to use bios and therfore a perfect fit for your mod. Or are you planning to do another mod on a later bios version?

What is your or your colleagues experience on configuring RAM with the new 2700X. easier?

If you yet tested how good the overdrive function works?


Now I need to search where you posted your bios mod. I am getting my 2700X tomorrow 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 1usmus

Esenel said:


> Thanks for the insight.
> Would you say the 6002 bios is a good to use bios and therfore a perfect fit for your mod. Or are you planning to do another mod on a later bios version?
> 
> What is your or your colleagues experience on configuring RAM with the new 2700X. easier?
> 
> If you yet tested how good the overdrive function works?
> 
> 
> Now I need to search where you posted your bios mod. I am getting my 2700X tomorrow
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I did not make modifications for new bios, tomorrow I'll try to do ( working schedule is very stressful) + I want to make a surprise in a new modification 

overclocking memory is identical and identical problems + there is a cold boot + double start. And on the new CH7 and on the old CH6


----------



## residentour

All 6001,6002,6003,6004 and 6101 bios setting user files *.cmo are compatible, so no need to enter manually each time upgrade.


----------



## 1usmus

residentour said:


> All 6001,6002,6003,6004 and 6101 bios setting user files *.cmo are compatible, so no need to enter manually each time upgrade.


you get an unstable system, in addition to the basic settings, hidden settings remain in the file + I recommend updating the BIOS only through afuefix64


----------



## narfer

Does anybody else encounter my problem? 
After Upgrading to 2700x and Bios 6003/6004 i cant get my Samsung B die Dualchannel to work.

Both sticks work indipendently but together i get a double restart and only 1 will be recognised after the restarts.

and also im unable to start firefox after the upgrade ^^


----------



## residentour

@elmor

All 6XXX bios disable case power LED also if onboard LEDs are disabled from the bios menu. The ex state was : onboard LEDs OFF, case power LED ON .


----------



## Mrkillerhomer

Hi there, wanted to ask if anyone else might be having or have had the same problem as i have with my C6E.
My problem is that if i run say BF1 with 1080Ti SLI my pc powers off randomly (can be 5 mins or 50 mins into gaming) and i have to do cold boot (switch off psu and drain MB) just to boot again.
My specs is.
MB: C6E
CPU: Ryazn 7 1700
RAM: 32GB corsair dominator platinum 2400MHz (also tried g skill trident z rgb 3200Mhz)
PSU seasonic platinum 1000w
GPU 2x 1080TIs

All temps are perfectly fine and low, nothing overheats or anything.
Tried running at all stocks tried underclocking. nothing works. just random shutoffs when using SLI but only when using SLI.


----------



## 1usmus

@elmor

for CH7 there is no new BIOS? 



residentour said:


> @elmor
> 
> All 6XXX bios disable case power LED also if onboard LEDs are disabled from the bios menu. The ex state was : onboard LEDs OFF, case power LED ON .


Once again, you should not use CMO from previous versions.


----------



## residentour

1usmus said:


> @elmor
> 
> for CH7 there is no new BIOS?
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, you should not use CMO from previous versions.


You can manually get the same result. That is not caused by CMO. I am not using any moded bios so CMO cross using does no harm to me.


----------



## badkolo

i only see beta bios on asus site 6001, where do you guys find 6002 and above , or is 6001 the latest bios for ch6 but its still beta??


----------



## RobrPatty

narfer said:


> Does anybody else encounter my problem?
> After Upgrading to 2700x and Bios 6003/6004 i cant get my Samsung B die Dualchannel to work.
> 
> Both sticks work indipendently but together i get a double restart and only 1 will be recognised after the restarts.
> 
> and also im unable to start firefox after the upgrade ^^


Try 6002


----------



## Naeem

APM settings does not work in 6101 bios either


----------



## Esenel

1usmus said:


> I did not make modifications for new bios, tomorrow I'll try to do ( working schedule is very stressful) + I want to make a surprise in a new modification
> 
> overclocking memory is identical and identical problems + there is a cold boot + double start. And on the new CH7 and on the old CH6


Then I will wait for your latest MOD ;-)
Hopefully with Windows restart function 

Thanks!


----------



## 1M4TO

Mrkillerhomer said:


> Hi there, wanted to ask if anyone else might be having or have had the same problem as i have with my C6E.
> My problem is that if i run say BF1 with 1080Ti SLI my pc powers off randomly (can be 5 mins or 50 mins into gaming) and i have to do cold boot (switch off psu and drain MB) just to boot again.
> My specs is.
> MB: C6E
> CPU: Ryazn 7 1700
> RAM: 32GB corsair dominator platinum 2400MHz (also tried g skill trident z rgb 3200Mhz)
> PSU seasonic platinum 1000w
> GPU 2x 1080TIs
> 
> All temps are perfectly fine and low, nothing overheats or anything.
> Tried running at all stocks tried underclocking. nothing works. just random shutoffs when using SLI but only when using SLI.


check the psu.
i had the exact same psu and it failed after few years of services..
random black screens, shutdowns, fan of gpu going crazy (1080TI) and so on..


----------



## neur0cide

badkolo said:


> i only see beta bios on asus site 6001, where do you guys find 6002 and above , or is 6001 the latest bios for ch6 but its still beta??


elmor is posting them in this very thread.
This is the latest beta 6101.

You can find all BIOS version old and new here.


----------



## Naeem

1usmus said:


> I did not make modifications for new bios, tomorrow I'll try to do ( working schedule is very stressful) + I want to make a surprise in a new modification
> 
> overclocking memory is identical and identical problems + there is a cold boot + double start. And on the new CH7 and on the old CH6


can you fix APM settings please it's broken after 1701 bios


----------



## finalheaven

badkolo said:


> i only see beta bios on asus site 6001, where do you guys find 6002 and above , or is 6001 the latest bios for ch6 but its still beta??


Latest beta is 6101. (there is also 6002, 6003, and 6004, but 6101 is the latest)


----------



## Brko

1usmus said:


> this function works on CH6 + unlocked scalar control


 @1usmus
Are both screenshots taken from your C6H mod? All of this functions works with new Ryzens?
Next week l am getting my 2600X so l wanna test this mod of yours with latest BIOS. Interested in this Performance Enhancer.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## CeltPC

Installed 6101, P-States downclocks again were not working, am going back to Zenstates until it is is hopefully fixed in a future version.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

I don't get what you're all doing wrong that p-states don't work for you. I haven't had any issues with the feature on any 6xxx BIOS so far.

Leave everything related to the CPU multiplier in the main settings screen at auto, just go to the pstates menu, set P0 FID and VID to whatever you want, and that's it. I've edited P1 and P2 in the past without issues.

If your CPU is not downclocking in windows, and you're using the Ryzen Balanced power plan, remember to edit the power plan and set minimum CPU speed to 0%. It's set to 90% out of the box therefore the CPU will not downclock and will idle through c-states. If you want it to downclock/use P1/P2 vcore on top of c-states idle functionality then set it to 0% 

If you're having issues, I'd recommend to reflash the BIOS with 1usmus' guide so that all the previous settings are properly cleared. I've just flashed 6101 and my CPU is properly idling through p-states, again.


----------



## 3200MHz

Hello @elmor
Looks like the Windows task manager frequency reporting bug is not totally fixed in 6101.
Now task manager reports lower frequency and never reports 100% CPU load (99% max).

Also BIOS behaves differently:
With all BIOSes prior to 6101 (the last was 3502) I set:
Ai Overclock tuner: *Manual
BCLK Frequency: 100*
CPU core ratio: 40

And now when I do this - I get 1 reset during cold boot.

But when I set:
Ai Overclock tuner: *D.O.C.P. Standard
BCLK Frequency: 100*
CPU core ratio: 40

or:
Ai Overclock tuner: Default
CPU core ratio: 40

There are no resets during cold boot.

But in terms of overclocking all 3 eventually give the same results, but Manual + BCLK causes on reset during cold boot.


And it looks like that with 6101 the system performance has degraded. Will test it carefully tomorrow.

Also the system with 6101 hanged once when I entered to the BIOS and then, without changing anything, confirmed "Discard changes and exit" - I got a black screen with "_" cursor blinking in the upper left corner, the Q-Code was 0d, I had to restart the system with reset button.


----------



## mtrai

@elmor @[email protected] I have tried to install the bios 6101 y'all posted today however at least for me the wifi one totally borks my system. I have tried to install 3 different ways and it is no go...and requires a bios flash back to recover.


----------



## Kildar

Well.... Should I go ahead and get a 2700X?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Kildar said:


> Well.... Should I go ahead and get a 2700X?


From what to what to why? I mean for most people i wouldn't recommend it. That being said i like supporting AMD.


----------



## Kildar

I running a 1700 @ 3925 right now.....


----------



## Ramad

Dr. Vodka said:


> I don't get what you're all doing wrong that p-states don't work for you. I haven't had any issues with the feature on any 6xxx BIOS so far.
> 
> Leave everything related to the CPU multiplier in the main settings screen at auto, just go to the pstates menu, set P0 FID and VID to whatever you want, and that's it. I've edited P1 and P2 in the past without issues.
> 
> If your CPU is not downclocking in windows, and you're using the Ryzen Balanced power plan, remember to edit the power plan and set minimum CPU speed to 0%. It's set to 90% out of the box therefore the CPU will not downclock and will idle through c-states. If you want it to downclock/use P1/P2 vcore on top of c-states idle functionality then set it to 0%
> 
> If you're having issues, I'd recommend to reflash the BIOS with 1usmus' guide so that all the previous settings are properly cleared. I've just flashed 6101 and my CPU is properly idling through p-states, again.


The same result can be achieved by leaving P-stats at AUTO, enable Global P-stats and use the CPU multiplier to adjust CPU speed. Using custom P-stats requires changing values in P1 and P2 according to the users desire, changing only P0 and leaving the rest at AUTO is like changing nothing and using the CPU multiplier as I described earlier.

You mean using this method: http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...vi-overclocking-thread-3332.html#post26619001 to flash the BIOS?


----------



## lcbbcl

For a 2700x with bios 6101 Tdie has the right value?default settings in uefi


----------



## kundica

lcbbcl said:


> For a 2700x with bios 6101 Tdie has the right value?default settings in uefi


I just popped mine in and booted up. Seems to be correct.


----------



## kundica

1usmus said:


> this function works on CH6 + unlocked scalar control


Performance Enhancer is in the default bios(unmodded), at least on 6101. I haven't tested it yet though, just booted up to make sure everything is working as intended.


----------



## BUFUMAN

CeltPC said:


> Installed 6101, P-States downclocks again were not working, am going back to Zenstates until it is is hopefully fixed in a future version.


dude on all 6001-6003 Pstate is working (and before)! check your power settings or you can flash all day long for the next 10years.... 

i can't read it anymore. here is my Solution for you.

Park Control could be a good program for you.....



Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shiftstealth

kundica said:


> Performance Enhancer is in the default bios(unmodded), at least on 6101. I haven't tested it yet though, just booted up to make sure everything is working as intended.


Do you have a 2000 series Ryzen? That is for maintaining better precision boost 2 clocks. It jacks up the limit on the variables that PB2 works off of to achieve maximum boost clocks regardless of temp/current/etc.


----------



## Amir007

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/

Did anyone try Bios 6004 from official website?


----------



## kundica

Shiftstealth said:


> Do you have a 2000 series Ryzen? That is for maintaining better precision boost 2 clocks. It jacks up the limit on the variables that PB2 works off of to achieve maximum boost clocks regardless of temp/current/etc.


Yes. I meant to combine that post with my previous post which said I just added it to the system. I'm currently running through some tests with Performance Enhance set to Lvl 3. Here's a CB screenshot. My memory is at the Stilt fast 3333 timings. I haven't decided what to start working on (mem or cpu) to dial things in, currently just playing with the bios and running random tests.


----------



## Shiftstealth

kundica said:


> Yes. I meant to combine that post with my previous post which said I just added it to the system. I'm currently running through some tests with Performance Enhance set to Lvl 3. Here's a CB screenshot. My memory is at the Stilt fast 3333 timings. I haven't decided what to start working on (mem or cpu) to dial things in, currently just playing with the bios and running random tests.


Did you overclock the ref clock at all to get 182 single core, or is that just level 3? (I'm just on a 1700 in my CH VII until my 2700x gets here tomorrow)


----------



## CeltPC

Dr. Vodka said:


> I don't get what you're all doing wrong that p-states don't work for you. I haven't had any issues with the feature on any 6xxx BIOS so far.
> 
> Leave everything related to the CPU multiplier in the main settings screen at auto, just go to the pstates menu, set P0 FID and VID to whatever you want, and that's it. I've edited P1 and P2 in the past without issues.
> 
> If your CPU is not downclocking in windows, and you're using the Ryzen Balanced power plan, remember to edit the power plan and set minimum CPU speed to 0%. It's set to 90% out of the box therefore the CPU will not downclock and will idle through c-states. If you want it to downclock/use P1/P2 vcore on top of c-states idle functionality then set it to 0%
> 
> If you're having issues, I'd recommend to reflash the BIOS with 1usmus' guide so that all the previous settings are properly cleared. I've just flashed 6101 and my CPU is properly idling through p-states, again.


The issue is that setting P-states was not necessary at all with previous versions, just setting your overclock volts and multiplier in the tweaker page was it, and it downclocked automatically, no need to go into the pstates menu to set P0 FID and VID. 

As I posted previously. "Since flashing to 6003, automatically lowering C-states is broken again, I have Global C-States set to Enabled. In chronological order - 6001 auto downclocked, 0001 did not auto downclock, 6002 did, and 6003 does not!"

My power plan settings were solved long ago when the issue was initially identified.


----------



## BUFUMAN

hurricane28 said:


> I don't understand why i am so unlucky with each new BIOS man.
> 
> I really don't know what is going on here. On BIOS 6001 i was 100% stable and now on 6003 with the same EXACT settings, i looked 100 times just in case if there are the same settings and they are, and i can't even pass IBT or any other stress test program for over 15 minutes...
> 
> I hope i get that CH7 soon so i can send this CH6 back to hell lol. Nah, i am going to RMA it because there is seriously something wrong with this board.
> 
> Anyway, back to stock RAM speed 3200 MHz it is for now...



Mate i had the same issue. working, no working....all day long.. 

i am on Bios 6002 because 6003 wasn't that good for me.
I tryed something new now: CPU switching Freq to 400khz was one solution. I can now use my CPU for the first time with 3.9ghz and run Prime for more than 1min or less. My Vcore under load is 1,36V (SVI2) idle 1,38V my temp if its correct is max 73.8° max.

I dont remeber who said it but CPU switching Freq to 400khz was a good idea!

Second issue with cold boot and no starting system after some hours was with ram timming or settings. 
I used RAM Voltage from Ryzen calc 1,365V, Tweakres Paradise all > Auto

But this time i used the Auto Settings for RTTNom, RttWr, RTTPark etc. like in this picture.
Now i can do some more tests with 3,9ghz (ffs after 1 year), the system was starting after long Power off after 3 trys without that anyoing issues we have.

I have Gskill TridentZ 3200 CL14 (16GB)

Try this.


----------



## mito1172

Amir007 said:


> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> Did anyone try Bios 6004 from official website?


no problem 6004 bios


----------



## kundica

Shiftstealth said:


> Did you overclock the ref clock at all to get 182 single core, or is that just level 3? (I'm just on a 1700 in my CH VII until my 2700x gets here tomorrow)


Just Lvl 3. I'm trying to do the ref clock now but for some reason it goes back to 100 in Windows despite posting at the new ref clock.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Ramad said:


> The same result can be achieved by leaving P-stats at AUTO, enable Global P-stats and use the CPU multiplier to adjust CPU speed. Using custom P-stats requires changing values in P1 and P2 according to the users desire, changing only P0 and leaving the rest at AUTO is like changing nothing and using the CPU multiplier as I described earlier.
> 
> You mean using this method: http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...vi-overclocking-thread-3332.html#post26619001 to flash the BIOS?


Yes. If you do what you posted, you can then go to the pstates menu after rebooting and you'll see that P0 has been automatically edited to whatever multiplier you configured. Everything is cleanly done through pstates since 3501/3502, no more hacks.

Yes, that very same method. It ensures a clean state which is crucial.


----------



## Shiftstealth

kundica said:


> Just Lvl 3. I'm trying to do the ref clock now but for some reason it goes back to 100 in Windows despite posting at the new ref clock.


They said you have to be on a balanced performance plan for it to work in the whitepaper on the CH VII post. Give that a whirl.


----------



## BUFUMAN

CeltPC said:


> The issue is that setting P-states was not necessary at all with previous versions, just setting your overclock volts and multiplier in the tweaker page was it, and it downclocked automatically, no need to go into the pstates menu to set P0 FID and VID.
> 
> As I posted previously. "Since flashing to 6003, automatically lowering C-states is broken again, I have Global C-States set to Enabled. In chronological order - 6001 auto downclocked, 0001 did not auto downclock, 6002 did, and 6003 does not!"
> 
> My power plan settings were solved long ago when the issue was initially identified.


Send us a Screenshot from your UEFI Settings: VCore (Main CPU Site)/ AMD CBS PSTATES / and Your Power Settings from Windows, and the actual Power Setting in use.

BTW: i can use C State Enable or Disable and it will lower Vcore....

Sry to say but i am pretty sure the Issue sits infront of the Display.

Last Question, did you do a cmos clear before you flash a Bios file?


----------



## Ajjlmauen

What exactly has been added/changed with the 6101 bios? XFR2 adjustments and that's about it? Excuse my laziness i just cba to go back and read pages.


----------



## Anty

- DOCP Profile 1-5 removed (also in 6004)
- BCLK Divider is back (also in 6004)
- S3 resume stuck at E3 when overclocking fixed
- Q-Fan Tuning fix for DC mode


----------



## kundica

Some interesting observations with bios 6101 and the 2700x.

Async bclk seems to be borked. Changing the CPU bclk value with Async enabled doesn't seem to impact the CPU. HWinfo and AIDA continue to read it as 100 although GPU-Z reads it as it was set in bios. Performance doesn't reflect the change, in fact, CB scores degraded for me. Setting CPU blck above 101 in async mode forces the CPU to max at 3.7.

Changing bclk in sync mode impacts the CPU as expected, however, setting it about 101 forces the max clock to limit at 3.7 again. HWinfo and GPU-Z read the same values for bclk in sync mode.

These change were tested with the CPU at the default clocks(not OC) and using Performance Enhance. Same results.

I've attached a screenshot of async mode with the CPU bclk set to 101. Tagging @elmor for feedback.

Edit: I noobed pretty hard. Elmor responded that bclk above 101 needs to use offset voltage just like gen 1. http://www.overclock.net/forum/27203697-post35607.html


----------



## Shiftstealth

kundica said:


> Some interesting observations with bios 6101 and the 2700x.
> 
> Async bclk seems to be borked. Changing the CPU bclk value with Async enabled doesn't seem to impact the CPU. HWinfo and AIDA continue to read it as 100 although GPU-Z reads it as it was set in bios. Performance doesn't reflect the change, in fact, CB scores degraded for me. Setting CPU blck above 101 in async mode forces the CPU to max at 3.7.
> 
> Changing bclk in sync mode impacts the CPU as expected, however, setting it about 101 forces the max clock to limit at 3.7 again. HWinfo and GPU-Z read the same values for bclk in sync mode.
> 
> These change were tested with the CPU at the default clocks(not OC) and using Performance Enhance. Same results.
> 
> I've attached a screenshot of async mode with the CPU bclk set to 101. Tagging @elmor for feedback.


Did you change BCLK 1 or 2? 2 is the CPU BCLK on the CH VII

Edit: It was also mentioned that Async BCLK degrades memory latency. So you might be getting the clockspeed gains, but losing the performance in memory latency.


----------



## kundica

Shiftstealth said:


> Did you change BCLK 1 or 2? 2 is the CPU BCLK on the CH VII


The CPU bclk which is 2 in the C6H bios as well. You can change the memory bclk in async mode and HWinfo will read it as CPU bclk(of course it will impact memory clocks as well). I probably should've added that to my post. Btw, changing the Windows power profile has no impact on any of what I've mentioned.



Shiftstealth said:


> Edit: It was also mentioned that Async BCLK degrades memory latency. So you might be getting the clockspeed gains, but losing the performance in memory latency.


Yeah. I'm not worried about that right now since async mode isn't even working. These issues are isolated to me either, I have a buddy facing the same problem except he's using bios 6004.


----------



## Shiftstealth

kundica said:


> The CPU bclk which is 2 in the C6H bios as well. You can change the memory bclk in async mode and HWinfo will read it as CPU bclk(of course it will impact memory clocks as well). I probably should've added that to my post. Btw, changing the Windows power profile has no impact on any of what I've mentioned.


Guess we do need @elmor

Wish i could add more but im still waiting on my 2700x, and i have a CH VII.


----------



## LightningManGTS

elmor said:


> Anty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Direct link to the 6004 BIOS as it is "hidden" as usual
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-6004.zip
> 
> It is weird Elmor didn't mention it is ready as he was replying to this thread today.
> We can only guess if it is same as 6003 or there are any fixes to reported problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I was waiting for something better. I didn't test this myself yet, let me know how it does.
> 
> Unverified change log:
> 
> - DOCP Profile 1-5 removed (also in 6004)
> - BCLK Divider is back (also in 6004)
> - S3 resume stuck at E3 when overclocking fixed
> - Q-Fan Tuning fix for DC mode
> 
> C6H/C6E Beta BIOS 6101
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/mcaddycuqdc491i/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-6101.zip sha256 1cdd6c8913b63a32226824df8c8c328ff75248ebe3ecf24d0c2d394ce0198b72
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/4o199n5gf8w9ewd/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-6101.zip sha256 8990f33b333afa69520883cb6793628e972378b13ba3307ecc58b55c28d40646
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/z9dss6x8tnvhccf/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-6101.zip sha256 b213d1c20d14f92046f51a2b61499832459a6ac0a9670866c2230511c846834f
Click to expand...

Good stuff, seriously appreciate it :thumb:


----------



## hughjazz44

Used latest BIOS 6101, I believe. My onboard audio disappeared. Not sure what that was about. Used BIOS flashback to go back to an older BIOS and it came back.


----------



## Gettz8488

Crosshair iiv and 2700X incoming tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gettz8488

Excited to see if I can overclock 4.2 all core at 1.35 some saying you need 1.4 for it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hughjazz44

Got a 2700X today. Booted at 4.2GHz. Not stable with even 1.425 volts. I guess I got overly optimistic. I figured 4.2GHz would be pretty much guaranteed. I think 4.1GHz is looking more realistic. I guess some golden 1st gens could do that, but my first gen topped out at 3.8GHz. I'm not very lucky with the silicon lottery, I guess... :|


----------



## Shiftstealth

hughjazz44 said:


> Got a 2700X today. Booted at 4.2GHz. Not stable with even 1.425 volts. I guess I got overly optimistic. I figured 4.2GHz would be pretty much guaranteed. I think 4.1GHz is looking more realistic. I guess some golden 1st gens could do that, but my first gen topped out at 3.8GHz. I'm not very lucky with the silicon lottery, I guess... :|


Yeah, i'm pretty sure i'm just going to run my 2700X at stock with Performance Enhancer on so i get a 4.1Ghz boost while gaming.


----------



## elmor

Anty said:


> @elmor
> 
> So 6101 is newer version than 6004?



Yes.




coreykill99 said:


> man, lol was a bad time to RMA my ryzen chip it seems, so much activity these last few days. and it will probably be a week before I get my chip back
> 
> 
> @elmor or anyone else who is using 6101. it says dc qfan tuning fix. is this fixing the 60% hard limit? its been driving me crazy.
> its one of the last big issues I have atm is not being able to turn the fans down. I could on my taichi. why cant I on my crosshair.



Yes, 6101 fixed DC mode always detecting 60% min fan speed.




Manshonyagger said:


> With 6101 my CPU-Fans runs with 100% again as with 6002, 6003 and 6004.
> Only with 6001 the BIOS fan control works a little bit better and and controls the fan speed depending on temperature (more or less).
> 
> I can't see any improvement in fan control in all BIOS >6001.
> 
> Edit:
> Editing the values for the fan control (rpm in percents and temperature) direct by input this values with the keypad in the monitor menu seems to do the work.
> But editing the profile with F6 and then apply the changes does nothing and the CPU fans runs with 100%.



There's no change to fan control in 6101, only to the Q-Fan Tuning function. Will have a look at the F6 function.




ggdfdgd3 said:


> And this setting is only available on the C7H or on the C6H also just to be 100% sure?



It's also ported to C6H, currently only available with a Pinnacle Ridge CPU. Looking into adding part of this for Summit Ridge as well.




SirMacke said:


> Sigh, where on earth do I turn of XFR?
> I have nothing saying XFR in BIOS.
> 6101



It's not possible to disable only XFR. You can disable Core Performance Boost which will also disable XFR.




Naeem said:


> APM settings does not work in 6101 bios either



Yes it has not been patched yet.




3200MHz said:


> Hello @elmor
> Looks like the Windows task manager frequency reporting bug is not totally fixed in 6101.
> Now task manager reports lower frequency and never reports 100% CPU load (99% max).
> 
> Also BIOS behaves differently:
> With all BIOSes prior to 6101 (the last was 3502) I set:
> Ai Overclock tuner: *Manual
> BCLK Frequency: 100*
> CPU core ratio: 40
> 
> And now when I do this - I get 1 reset during cold boot.
> 
> But when I set:
> Ai Overclock tuner: *D.O.C.P. Standard
> BCLK Frequency: 100*
> CPU core ratio: 40
> 
> or:
> Ai Overclock tuner: Default
> CPU core ratio: 40
> 
> There are no resets during cold boot.
> 
> But in terms of overclocking all 3 eventually give the same results, but Manual + BCLK causes on reset during cold boot.
> 
> 
> And it looks like that with 6101 the system performance has degraded. Will test it carefully tomorrow.
> 
> Also the system with 6101 hanged once when I entered to the BIOS and then, without changing anything, confirmed "Discard changes and exit" - I got a black screen with "_" cursor blinking in the upper left corner, the Q-Code was 0d, I had to restart the system with reset button.



CPU utilization reporting works differently on AMD compared to Intel. On AMD, it's based on the current operating frequency of the CPU compared to it's maximum frequency. For example if the maximum speed reported in the task manager is 4 GHz, and the CPU operates at 2 GHz, it will report 50% CPU usage. Note that the CPU Frequency reported by CPU-Z or the task manager is the current PLL frequency, not the average CPU frequency including low power states with clock gating.

On top of this, the OS estimates the CPU frequency slightly lower than the actual frequency. While the maximum speed reported does not have this error. When you overclock the CPU to 4 GHz, the OS correctly estimates the maximum speed as 4.00 GHz. But the dynamic CPU frequency is detected as 3.96 GHz during load. This means the reported CPU utilization is 3.96/4.00 = 0.99 = 99%. I don't think there's anything we can do to fix this.




mtrai said:


> @elmor @[email protected] I have tried to install the bios 6101 y'all posted today however at least for me the wifi one totally borks my system. I have tried to install 3 different ways and it is no go...and requires a bios flash back to recover.



There is no information in this post I can use for debugging.




kundica said:


> Some interesting observations with bios 6101 and the 2700x.
> 
> Async bclk seems to be borked. Changing the CPU bclk value with Async enabled doesn't seem to impact the CPU. HWinfo and AIDA continue to read it as 100 although GPU-Z reads it as it was set in bios. Performance doesn't reflect the change, in fact, CB scores degraded for me. Setting CPU blck above 101 in async mode forces the CPU to max at 3.7.
> 
> Changing bclk in sync mode impacts the CPU as expected, however, setting it about 101 forces the max clock to limit at 3.7 again. HWinfo and GPU-Z read the same values for bclk in sync mode.
> 
> These change were tested with the CPU at the default clocks(not OC) and using Performance Enhance. Same results.
> 
> I've attached a screenshot of async mode with the CPU bclk set to 101. Tagging @elmor for feedback.
> 
> Edit: It's worth mentioning that I've been troubleshooting this with a friend of mine who is experiencing the same thing but on bios 6004.



As far as I know, currently only CPU-Z correctly detects the reference clocks in Asynchronous mode.




hughjazz44 said:


> Used latest BIOS 6101, I believe. My onboard audio disappeared. Not sure what that was about. Used BIOS flashback to go back to an older BIOS and it came back.



Audio works fine here on 6101. CMOS clear after the flash?




Shiftstealth said:


> Yeah, i'm pretty sure i'm just going to run my 2700X at stock with Performance Enhancer on so i get a 4.1Ghz boost while gaming.



It's definitely the best way to run these chips.


----------



## Shiftstealth

elmor said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, 6101 fixed DC mode always detecting 60% min fan speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no change to fan control in 6101, only to the Q-Fan Tuning function. Will have a look at the F6 function.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's also ported to C6H, currently only available with a Pinnacle Ridge CPU. Looking into adding part of this for Summit Ridge as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not possible to disable only XFR. You can disable Core Performance Boost which will also disable XFR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it has not been patched yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU utilization reporting works differently on AMD compared to Intel. On AMD, it's based on the current operating frequency of the CPU compared to it's maximum frequency. For example if the maximum speed reported in the task manager is 4 GHz, and the CPU operates at 2 GHz, it will report 50% CPU usage. Note that the CPU Frequency reported by CPU-Z or the task manager is the current PLL frequency, not the average CPU frequency including low power states with clock gating.
> 
> On top of this, the OS estimates the CPU frequency slightly lower than the actual frequency. While the maximum speed reported does not have this error. When you overclock the CPU to 4 GHz, the OS correctly estimates the maximum speed as 4.00 GHz. But the dynamic CPU frequency is detected as 3.96 GHz during load. This means the reported CPU utilization is 3.96/4.00 = 0.99 = 99%. I don't think there's anything we can do to fix this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no information in this post I can use for debugging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know, currently only CPU-Z correctly detects the reference clocks in Asynchronous mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Audio works fine here on 6101. CMOS clear after the flash?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely the best way to run these chips.



Thanks for all of the detailed responses!


----------



## kundica

elmor said:


> As far as I know, currently only CPU-Z correctly detects the reference clocks in Asynchronous mode.


Thanks. CPU clock still caps at 3.7 when setting bclk above 101 in async mode or sync mode. Perhaps there's a step I'm leaving out, I was previously using p-state OC and vcore offset with my 1800x.


----------



## elmor

kundica said:


> Thanks. CPU clock still caps at 3.7 when setting bclk above 101 in async mode or sync mode. Perhaps there's a step I'm leaving out, I was previously using p-state OC and vcore offset with my 1800x.


When you adjust BCLK Frequency >= 101, the CPU Core Ratio auto rule will kick in and set a lower ratio to keep the CPU Frequency at default (3.7 GHz).

To prevent this from happening, you should set:

CPU Core Ratio = 37.00 (default on 2700X)
Core Performance Boost = Enabled
CPU Core Voltage = Offset mode
CPU Core Voltage Offset = 0.00625

If you also want to disable the TDP/TDC limits of your CPU with CPB and XFR still enabled, you need to set Performance Enhancer = Level 3 (OC).


----------



## Zognarb

Flashed 6101, GOP is still not recognized on my Vega 56. Tried searching around for similar issues but didn't really find anything, card works fine otherwise.

Edit: For what it's worth, tried the secondary VBIOS on the card to no avail.


----------



## superchad

is there a reason that BIOS 6004 is under BIOS & Firmware on the Asus site and not also under drivers -> Windows 10 --> BIOS? is 6004 stable for a Ryzen 7 2700X?


----------



## kundica

elmor said:


> When you adjust BCLK Frequency >= 101, the CPU Core Ratio auto rule will kick in and set a lower ratio to keep the CPU Frequency at default (3.7 GHz).
> 
> To prevent this from happening, you should set:
> 
> CPU Core Ratio = 37.00 (default on 2700X)
> Core Performance Boost = Enabled
> CPU Core Voltage = Offset mode
> CPU Core Voltage Offset = 0.00625
> 
> If you also want to disable the TDP/TDC limits of your CPU with CPB and XFR still enabled, you need to set Performance Enhancer = Level 3 (OC).


Damn, I totally forgot about that. I'm feeling pretty noob right now. Thanks for the help, it works as intended.


----------



## Shiftstealth

kundica said:


> Damn, I totally forgot about that. I'm feeling pretty noob right now. Thanks for the help, it works as intended.


So can you confirm that you're hitting close to 4.4Ghz boost single core now, and about 4150 all core? Just curious for when i get mine tomorrow what settings to dial in.


----------



## asdkj1740

elmor said:


> When you adjust BCLK Frequency >= 101, the CPU Core Ratio auto rule will kick in and set a lower ratio to keep the CPU Frequency at default (3.7 GHz).
> 
> To prevent this from happening, you should set:
> 
> CPU Core Ratio = 37.00 (default on 2700X)
> Core Performance Boost = Enabled
> CPU Core Voltage = Offset mode
> CPU Core Voltage Offset = 0.00625
> 
> If you also want to disable the TDP/TDC limits of your CPU with CPB and XFR still enabled, you need to set Performance Enhancer = Level 3 (OC).


base on this method, given the blck should not exceed 101, than if users increase the cpu core ratio (eg 38.00) with performance enchance enbled at level 3 oc, will the cpu performance go even higher/gpu got boosted even higher? 
and how about level 4 oc??


----------



## kundica

Shiftstealth said:


> So can you confirm that you're hitting close to 4.4Ghz boost single core now, and about 4150 all core? Just curious for when i get mine tomorrow what settings to dial in.


Yes, over 4.4 but latency goes to crap. I've attached a comparison. AIDA can't read the proper clock so don't pay attention to it.









Sent from my LG V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## elmor

Disassociative said:


> Hi @elmor - did you get a chance to check the BIOS settings file I posted yet?



Had a look. Performance is the same in Cinebench R15 both when overclocking from BIOS or OS. Detected maximum frequency when overclocking through the OS is 3.6 GHz, and the dynamic frequency is detected as 3.85 GHz and utilization is capped at 100% (3.85/3.6 = 106.9%).




kundica said:


> Yes, over 4.4 but latency goes to crap. I've attached a comparison. AIDA can't read the proper clock so don't pay attention to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG V30 using Tapatalk



Synchronous mode is recommended at the moment due to this. As long as your PCI-E devices can handle it. And is not using the 2x top SATA-ports.


----------



## Neoony

3200MHz said:


> And now when I do this - I get 1 reset during cold boot.
> 
> But when I set:
> Ai Overclock tuner: *D.O.C.P. Standard
> BCLK Frequency: 100*
> CPU core ratio: 40
> 
> or:
> Ai Overclock tuner: Default
> CPU core ratio: 40
> 
> There are no resets during cold boot.


Pretty sure elmor once advised me to set Ai overclock to Default to get rid of cold boot double boot.
So I guess its kinda expected behaviour, or he knows  (quite few months ago)

Has to do with using internal/external ref clock...


----------



## Disassociative

elmor said:


> Had a look. Performance is the same in Cinebench R15 both when overclocking from BIOS or OS. Detected maximum frequency when overclocking through the OS is 3.6 GHz, and the dynamic frequency is detected as 3.85 GHz and utilization is capped at 100% (3.85/3.6 = 106.9%).


Thanks - this plus your explanation today of how CPU utilization works in Task Manager with these CPUs quelled my concerns. I was just worried something was wrong but if all appears normal to you I'm satisfied.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

What got rid of double booting for me, was setting vDIMM at boot to auto, instead of setting the same value for vDIMM and vDIMM at boot. My memory never had an issue training at 3466MHz + Stilt's timings with 1.42-1.43v vDIMM and vDIMM at boot set to auto.

AI overclock is always set to default in my case, no need to fiddle with base clock.

This worked for me in the AGESA 1.0.0.6 days and 1xxx BIOSes, discovered it relatively late in that cycle and not much after that we got the first 3xxx BIOSes with cold boot fix introduced in 9920 that absolutely got rid of the occassional memory training failure.


----------



## badkolo

so quick question, if i have 1800x on ch6 working great at 4gh and my trident gskill 3600 is at 3200 and stable, is there any real reason to upgrade to the 2700x. im gaming fine now, im multitasking fine now etc...


----------



## Brko

Your RAM will work on 3600 easily by dcop

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Neoony

Dr. Vodka said:


> What got rid of double booting for me, was setting vDIMM at boot to auto, instead of setting the same value for vDIMM and vDIMM at boot. My memory never had an issue training at 3466MHz + Stilt's timings with 1.42-1.43v vDIMM and vDIMM at boot set to auto.
> 
> AI overclock is always set to default in my case, no need to fiddle with base clock.
> 
> This worked for me in the AGESA 1.0.0.6 days and 1xxx BIOSes, discovered it relatively late in that cycle and not much after that we got the first 3xxx BIOSes with cold boot fix introduced in 9920 that absolutely got rid of the occassional memory training failure.


Yeah ai overclock to default and dram vboot to auto...no more double cold boot


----------



## badkolo

do you mean load the 3600 pre set option then choose 3600 mhz in dcop


----------



## lordzed83

hughjazz44 said:


> Got a 2700X today. Booted at 4.2GHz. Not stable with even 1.425 volts. I guess I got overly optimistic. I figured 4.2GHz would be pretty much guaranteed. I think 4.1GHz is looking more realistic. I guess some golden 1st gens could do that, but my first gen topped out at 3.8GHz. I'm not very lucky with the silicon lottery, I guess... :|


And thats the reason this time around im waiting for 
https://siliconlottery.com/collections/pinnacleridge/products/2700x?variant=12192666943574

my 1700x system runs great. And I am Hyped ect but 2 weeks wont kill me and I will have good chip fitst time since 2500k 7 years ago !!! Had no luck since then :/ and that 2500k was not any epic chip but liked VOLTS 
@elmor thanks for new bios Ill try it after work today see how Things looking. Say Fans are fixed cool hope they work as good ad on 6001 

Btw i was sure async wont work with zen1 but over 10ns of latency is not worth it I think :/ not with performance so tied to memory latency that is high on Ryzens to begin with


----------



## Shiftstealth

elmor said:


> Had a look. Performance is the same in Cinebench R15 both when overclocking from BIOS or OS. Detected maximum frequency when overclocking through the OS is 3.6 GHz, and the dynamic frequency is detected as 3.85 GHz and utilization is capped at 100% (3.85/3.6 = 106.9%).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synchronous mode is recommended at the moment due to this. As long as your PCI-E devices can handle it. And is not using the 2x top SATA-ports.


I have to ask, why not those SATA ports?


----------



## elmor

Shiftstealth said:


> I have to ask, why not those SATA ports?



Read the Enthusiast Highlights document.


----------



## finalheaven

badkolo said:


> so quick question, if i have 1800x on ch6 working great at 4gh and my trident gskill 3600 is at 3200 and stable, is there any real reason to upgrade to the 2700x. im gaming fine now, im multitasking fine now etc...


It appears all the reviews are stating that upgrade is not necessary for first gen Ryzen. Not worth the performance gain for the price unless you want to tinker/have fun. I myself will be waiting for the 7mm version next year.


----------



## arcDaniel

finalheaven said:


> It appears all the reviews are stating that upgrade is not necessary for first gen Ryzen. Not worth the performance gain for the price unless you want to tinker/have fun. I myself will be waiting for the 7mm version next year.


I will do the same, my C6H runs very stable, has all the needed features and my 1700 runs with 3.8ghz very efficent (4ghz are possible, but the more needed power is to high for that little performance gain)


----------



## MishelLngelo

AMD X470 Pinnacle Ridge: RYZEN 7 2700X at 6000 MHz on Crosshair VII Hero
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=ogYess5WelY


----------



## lordzed83

MishelLngelo said:


> AMD X470 Pinnacle Ridge: RYZEN 7 2700X at 6000 MHz on Crosshair VII Hero
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=ogYess5WelY


OI we are trying to keep this a CROSSHAIR VI THREAD
Crosshair VII got its own and It's been posted there.


----------



## SirMacke

I think I'm done with this board now.
2700X stock settings, system freezes/lags.
Temp in OCCT jumps to 64-71c instantly.
Only boost to about 3850.

But in my old 1800X.
Hardly boosts at all, max 3690, 64-70c
Cooler works (H115i), pump turning, fans spinning.
Never was an issue on for example 3501 what I can remember as I was running the 1800X @ 4Ghz @ 1.35v, no cooling-issues.

And volts is never near what you set it to be.
Mhz is never what you set it to be.

Monday, this board is going to be target-practise for the shotgun.

EDIT:
And now after 10min in OCCT my 1800X is down to 3200Mhz.

EDIT2: Flashed back to 3502, same issues.
System cannot even hold stock speeds.


----------



## lcbbcl

lordzed83 said:


> And thats the reason this time around im waiting for
> https://siliconlottery.com/collections/pinnacleridge/products/2700x?variant=12192666943574
> 
> my 1700x system runs great. And I am Hyped ect but 2 weeks wont kill me and I will have good chip fitst time since 2500k 7 years ago !!! Had no luck since then :/ and that 2500k was not any epic chip but liked VOLTS
> @Elmot thanks for new bios Ill try it after work today see how Things looking. Say Fans are fixed cool hope they work as good ad on 6001
> 
> Btw i was sure async wont work with zen1 but over 10ns of latency is not worth it I think :/ not with performance so tied to memory latency that is high on Ryzens to begin with


Ryzen 2700x its not made to reach the boost clock when you OC all cores with a decent V ,if you use 1.45V + then yes.
Mine its stable at 4.25Ghz 1.35V(at least prime95 say so) but if i want to go 4.275+ then the hell start its a no no no go))
Someone can like me the RTC,i am not able to find it


----------



## lcbbcl

SirMacke said:


> Temp in OCCT jumps to 64-71c instantly.
> But in my old 1800X.
> Hardly boosts at all, max 3690, 64-70c
> Cooler works (H115i), pump turning, fans spinning.
> Never was an issue on for example 3501 what I can remember as I was running the 1800X @ 4Ghz @ 1.35v, no cooling-issues.
> 
> And volts is never near what you set it to be.
> Mhz is never what you set it to be.
> 
> EDIT:
> And now after 10min in OCCT my 1800X is down to 3200Mhz.


Yesterday i ask in forum if Tdie has the correct value,i saw this temp problem too,with my 1700x at 1.4V never pass 77C in summer when i had 30C ambient temp,and now i reach 80C easy in prime95 with 1.35V.Three times i replace my paste on the CPU yesterday and the same results.but if hwinfo its correct at 1.35V under load i pull the same power like using 1700x with 1.4V


----------



## elmor

SirMacke said:


> I think I'm done with this board now.
> 2700X stock settings, system freezes/lags.
> Temp in OCCT jumps to 64-71c instantly.
> Only boost to about 3850.
> 
> But in my old 1800X.
> Hardly boosts at all, max 3690, 64-70c
> Cooler works (H115i), pump turning, fans spinning.
> Never was an issue on for example 3501 what I can remember as I was running the 1800X @ 4Ghz @ 1.35v, no cooling-issues.
> 
> And volts is never near what you set it to be.
> Mhz is never what you set it to be.
> 
> Monday, this board is going to be target-practise for the shotgun.
> 
> EDIT:
> And now after 10min in OCCT my 1800X is down to 3200Mhz.
> 
> EDIT2: Flashed back to 3502, same issues.
> System cannot even hold stock speeds.





lcbbcl said:


> Yesterday i ask in forum if Tdie has the correct value,i saw this temp problem too,with my 1700x at 1.4V never pass 77C in summer when i had 30C ambient temp,and now i reach 80C easy in prime95 with 1.35V.Three times i replace my paste on the CPU yesterday and the same results.but if hwinfo its correct at 1.35V under load i pull the same power like using 1700x with 1.4V



There's a change with AGESA 1.0.0.2 where temperature reporting is offset. If the software used for monitoring is not aware of this, it will report too high temperatures. Rely on latest HWInfo for accurate readings.


----------



## zyplex

@elmor

I'm curios, i have the same "problem" with high temperatures on a Ryzen 2700X. 4000MHz @ 1330mV results in 88°C/98°C (offset) reported by hwinfo 5.82. In the past i ran a 1800X with 78°C (with 20°C offset) at 4000 [email protected] I didn't change anything except CPU and BIOS from 3008 to 6101.


----------



## Timur Born

Frankly, I consider single-core boosting as mostly useless. Not because I don't see the very necessity of boosting single-threaded applications (which are still in the majority), but because in practice you nearly always see at least two cores being utilized by the system and thus "single-core" boosting happens too seldom.

"Two-core" boosting is what interests me more for daily practical usage.


----------



## lcbbcl

elmor said:


> There's a change with AGESA 1.0.0.2 where temperature reporting is offset. If the software used for monitoring is not aware of this, it will report too high temperatures. Rely on latest HWInfo for accurate readings.


Its what i am using,but before was 20C difference between Tctl and Tdie,and now its just 10C.


----------



## Shiftstealth

lcbbcl said:


> Its what i am using,but before was 20C difference between Tctl and Tdie,and now its just 10C.


The 2700X only has a 10C offset, not 20C like the 1000 series.


----------



## Neoony

Right now latest HWinfo and 1800X and BIOS 6101

At idle:








The Tdie (or the CPU below) temp I consider real.

Nothing changed in this temp matter for me since some very early BIOSes (where there was 20+ offset even on those temps, but that was fixed long time ago).


----------



## lordzed83

lcbbcl said:


> Ryzen 2700x its not made to reach the boost clock when you OC all cores with a decent V ,if you use 1.45V + then yes.
> Mine its stable at 4.25Ghz 1.35V(at least prime95 say so) but if i want to go 4.275+ then the hell start its a no no no go))
> Someone can like me the RTC,i am not able to find it


Mate with my cooling 1.45 IS A GO. Im going same as 1700x with 200W cpu power draw :] After all only needs to last till full Zen 2


----------



## allavatar2

Latency of 6101 bios on 1700x


----------



## BoMbY

elmor said:


> If you also want to disable the TDP/TDC limits of your CPU with CPB and XFR still enabled, you need to set *Performance Enhancer = Level 3 (OC)*.


Is that available now on the C6H?


----------



## kundica

BoMbY said:


> Is that available now on the C6H?


Yes. If you look back a few pages you'll see I've done some testing with it. Just note that if you decide to change the bclk async mode adds a lot of latency and over 101 bclk you need to use offset for CPU vcore. Elmor has recommended not using async for now. That means your PCIe and top two sata ports will be impacted by bclk changes.


----------



## mito1172

Neoony said:


> Right now latest HWinfo and 1800X and BIOS 6101
> 
> At idle:
> View attachment 155793
> 
> 
> The Tdie (or the CPU below) temp I consider real.
> 
> Nothing changed in this temp matter for me since some very early BIOSes (where there was 20+ offset even on those temps, but that was fixed long time ago).


SenseMi Skew. how is the setting?


----------



## Neoony

mito1172 said:


> Neoony said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now latest HWinfo and 1800X and BIOS 6101
> 
> At idle:
> View attachment 155793
> 
> 
> The Tdie (or the CPU below) temp I consider real.
> 
> Nothing changed in this temp matter for me since some very early BIOSes (where there was 20+ offset even on those temps, but that was fixed long time ago).
> 
> 
> 
> SenseMi Skew. how is the setting?
Click to expand...

Auto, I didnt touch it. Ever.


----------



## Timur Born

My advice still stands: Turn off SenseMI Skew, temperature readings are hard enough interpret as it is, no need to sk(r)ew them further. And it can become a dangerous feature if your cooling fails.


----------



## Esenel

*2700X + BIOS 6101*

Hi, 
mine arrived today 

First tests:
CPU Stock + Trident Z 3600 CL15 with DOCP does not work out of the box.
CPU Stock + 3466 CL 15 Stilt Preset like a charm.
CPU CPB Level 3 + BCLK 100 fix + 3466 CL15 works as well but CPU does not clock 4.125 Ghz , but I think I read something from elmor some pages back about it, but can't find it anymore.

Therefore CB15 Singlecore Score is lower.

Thanks for hints.

Further reports incoming


----------



## GGI78

Firmware for OC Panel 1 ?


----------



## Plissken

Trying to achieve 3600 C16 on 6004 (just for testing...), the system boots fine but Windows gives an error so no luck at this time. I'm sure it is possible to boot into Windows @3600 but then what's to see is if the system is fully stable. In any case, 3333 C14 is still better than 3600 C16 on a Ryzen platform? My kit is G.Skill 3600 C16 Samsung B-die.


----------



## mito1172

Neoony said:


> Auto, I didnt touch it. Ever.


Thank you.


Timur Born said:


> My advice still stands: Turn off SenseMI Skew, temperature readings are hard enough interpret as it is, no need to sk(r)ew them further. And it can become a dangerous feature if your cooling fails.


I hung up. but enable was no problem


----------



## kundica

Esenel said:


> Hi,
> mine arrived today
> 
> First tests:
> CPU Stock + Trident Z 3600 CL15 with DOCP does not work out of the box.
> CPU Stock + 3466 CL 15 Stilt Preset like a charm.
> *CPU CPB Level 3 + BCLK 100 fix + 3466 CL15 works as well but CPU does not clock 4.125 Ghz* , but I think I read something from elmor some pages back about it, but can't find it anymore.
> 
> Therefore CB15 Singlecore Score is lower.
> 
> Thanks for hints.
> 
> Further reports incoming


I bolded the relevant part. What exactly is happening? You shouldn't have any issue hitting 4.125 on PE lvl 3. Did you change it to Async mode? If so don't. If you're using bclk 100 just leave it in sync mode and bclk on auto.


----------



## 3200MHz

6101 looks fine, except those funny load and frequency readings in Windows task manager.

In terms of memory performance it looks on par with 3502.

With auto performance boost, it overclocked one of the cores to 4125 MHz. But the algorithm of this boost is pretty sophisticated - it decides to overclock the core to the top in very specific situations.


----------



## TheRic89

Is 6101 the recommended BIOS FOR 2700X?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Esenel

kundica said:


> I bolded the relevant part. What exactly is happening? You shouldn't have any issue hitting 4.125 on PE lvl 3. Did you change it to Async mode? If so don't. If you're using bclk 100 just leave it in sync mode and bclk on auto.





3200MHz said:


> With auto performance boost, it overclocked one of the cores to 4125 MHz. But the algorithm of this boost is pretty sophisticated - it decides to overclock the core to the top in very specific situations.




The thing is it doesn't clock the best Core higher then this in Cinebench15 Singlecore test.


----------



## kundica

Esenel said:


> The thing is it doesn't clock the best Core higher then this in Cinebench15 Singlecore test.


Your single core score probably won't change much(if at all) since it caps 4350 unless you increase the bclk.


----------



## Moutsatsos

1601 is golden for me.
It's the first pinnacle bios that i can finally run my 3466 16cl settings stable.
It's the first bios that i can run 4 Ghz with 3466 bellow 1.42 stable.
An issue i ve been having for some time now was when i stress the cpu,after a while fans would get stack at a specific rpm and CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) would also get stuck at the specific value.
So lets say i encode for an hour and fans run at 1800 rpm and CVSVI2 TFN was around 1.375 under load,if i cancel or end the encode CVSVI2 TFN will stay at 1.375 instead of 1.419,fans will be stack at 1800 and funniest thing of all is that i loose some cpu power.Did some cinebench runs the other night instead of 1740 i get at 3975 i got 1650.Figured that out cause the next in line video was encoded in way less fps.
Anyway all those things where somehow caused by .... Corsair iCue!(and i assume corsair Link in the past).
So if anyone has the same crazy scenario going on uninstall the damn thing and see how it goes.


----------



## usoldier

Hey guys iam still on 3501 go you recomend updating to latest 6101 ?


----------



## MingBee

having issues with temperature reading:
https://imgur.com/a/JVOnNXs

c6h/2700x
tested 3502/6004/6101 so far....


----------



## arcDaniel

MingBee said:


> having issues with temperature reading:
> https://imgur.com/a/JVOnNXs
> 
> c6h/2700x
> tested 3502/6004/6101 so far....


You should use perhaps an up to date version of HWInfo!


----------



## MingBee

awww your right.... sorry


----------



## Mumak

elmor said:


> Make sure to update to latest version of HWInfo to fix this bug. @Mumak from which version is this not an issue anymore?


Don't recall this anymore and I can't even put changes under embargo into release notes/history, so I don't have a record 
But the latest one 5.82 should definitely fix this.
Also, if users need sensor support for other X470 models than C7H, make sure to go for the latest Beta 5.83.


----------



## mito1172

SenseMi Skew disabled. How is the heat?


----------



## Neoony

usoldier said:


> Hey guys iam still on 3501 go you recomend updating to latest 6101 ?



Stability of CPU definitely goes down quite a lot even compared to 6001 
(seems same as 6003+).

I slowly have to go down every few BIOS updates. I miss the times when I could do 4050MHz on 1.4375V, now it seems I have to do 1.45V just for 4000MHz. (since 6003+ it dropped rapidly...didnt try 6002)

So...really depends on what you care about.


----------



## usoldier

Neoony said:


> Stability of CPU definitely goes down quite a lot even compared to 6001
> (seems same as 6003+).
> 
> I slowly have to go down every few BIOS updates. I miss the times when I could do 4050MHz on 1.4375V, now it seems I have to do 1.45V just for 4000MHz. (since 6003+ it dropped rapidly...didnt try 6002)
> 
> So...really depends on what you care about.


Everything runs good here atm ill pass then , thanks .


----------



## mito1172

Neoony said:


> Stability of CPU definitely goes down quite a lot even compared to 6001
> (seems same as 6003+).
> 
> I slowly have to go down every few BIOS updates. I miss the times when I could do 4050MHz on 1.4375V, now it seems I have to do 1.45V just for 4000MHz. (since 6003+ it dropped rapidly...didnt try 6002)
> 
> So...really depends on what you care about.


Try 6004


----------



## Neoony

mito1172 said:


> Try 6004


I did.
I did mention 6003+ (probably started in 6002, but didnt try that one)

Elmor mentioned there were lot of changes like Spectre and etc... so it kinda makes sense probably.


----------



## mito1172

Neoony said:


> I did.
> I did mention 6003+ (probably started in 6002, but didnt try that one)
> 
> Elmor mentioned there were lot of changes like Spectre and etc... so it kinda makes sense probably.


okay sorry i could not understand. I did not try the last beta


----------



## Neoony

mito1172 said:


> Neoony said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
> I did mention 6003+ (probably started in 6002, but didnt try that one)
> 
> Elmor mentioned there were lot of changes like Spectre and etc... so it kinda makes sense probably.
> 
> 
> 
> okay sorry i could not understand. I did not try the last beta
Click to expand...

np

Pretty sure I could do 4000 MHz at 1.425v in 6001, but I was running daily 4025MHz at 1.4375V
So thats 2 steps up.

6001 was pretty good.


----------



## Nijo

On Bios 6XXX I can´t get my Ram to post at 3.000 MT/s with my Ryzen 1800X. On 3502 it´s running stable at 3.200 MT/s (Hynix-AFR G.Skill TridentZ F4-3200C16-8GTZR x4 @ 16-18-18-38). New AGESA isn´t good for me...
Would go for Ryzen 2700X, if there is a better chance to overclock with Hynix-AFR.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Neoony said:


> np
> 
> Pretty sure I could do 4000 MHz at 1.425v in 6001, but I was running daily 4025MHz at 1.4375V
> So thats 2 steps up.
> 
> 6001 was pretty good.


Have you gone back to the old bios where you could do the higher overclock? Were you still able to do the original clocks/voltage?

That would confirm if it is the newer BIOS or if your CPU has degraded a little.


----------



## Esenel

kundica said:


> Your single core score probably won't change much(if at all) since it caps 4350 unless you increase the bclk.


That is my issue I am referring on :-D
Have to adjust this after my MemTest.

Where can I adjust this minimal state? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## lcbbcl

Nijo said:


> On Bios 6XXX I can´t get my Ram to post at 3.000 MT/s with my Ryzen 1800X. On 3502 it´s running stable at 3.200 MT/s (Hynix-AFR G.Skill TridentZ F4-3200C16-8GTZR x4 @ 16-18-18-38). New AGESA isn´t good for me...
> Would go for Ryzen 2700X, if there is a better chance to overclock with Hynix-AFR.


I speak for myself, dunno if its the bios or the IMC from 2700x but in my case its better.
With 1700x i was getting only 3200 safe profile to be stable using mus1mus calculator and now i have extreme profile,i have 2x16Gb DR b-die,later at night i will try 3333.
Timings are ok on his program,but Volts are a bit too much for my kit,now i am at 1.33V dram set in bios,if i go up i will get error.


----------



## usoldier

So yeah a friend just bought my 1700X  iam picking up a new one tomorow what should i get 2700 or the 2700X ?


----------



## lcbbcl

usoldier said:


> So yeah a friend just bought my 1700X  iam picking up a new one tomorow what should i get 2700 or the 2700X ?


At this moment because we can't reach or pass the boost clock for a 2700x without using a lot of V ,and getting a ridiculous power consumption and ofc temperature,out of the box 2700x seems to bee the best because he can reach 4.35Ghz easy on 1 2 core.
If you need power for multitasking then 4.2ghz 4.25ghz its the wall but you will lose some points in single tasks.
I din't test 2700 but i am almost sure that he can reach also 4.2ghz.Right now its 35$ difference in price between them so chose what best suit for your budged.


----------



## skline00

Just got home at noon and my 2700x was delivered. Swapped out the 1800x and ran the 2700x stock. It is slightly faster stock that my 1800x was with the 4Ghz OC in the BIOS. I had to manually set my Flare X 3200 ram and I set the Dram vcore to 1.38 but other than that it is all stock.

All memory was at 3200. 

So far Aida 64 Queen scored 93009 for the 2700x stock vs @92300 for the 1800x at 4Ghgz on all 8 cores. 
Cinebench R15 scored 1792 for the 2700x stock vs 1760 for the 1800x at 4GHZ 8 cores.

I have to go back to work so I'll run more tests later.

BTW both cpus are under water with an EK block.


----------



## skline00

usoldier said:


> So yeah a friend just bought my 1700X  iam picking up a new one tomorow what should i get 2700 or the 2700X ?


 For the price get the 2700x. At stock it's really fast.


----------



## lordzed83

@elmor I had time to flash 6101 today after work and Its a good fans working like they should. Passed stability on my standard settings no problem In my case memory latency went 1ns up. Scores tad lower on cb15. Memtest is running atm see how that goes


----------



## toxick

I just received today 2700X. 3 hours of testing and so far I couldn't pass 4.1 [email protected], llc2.


----------



## finalheaven

toxick said:


> I just received today 2700X. 3 hours of testing and so far I couldn't pass 4.1 [email protected], llc2.


Have you tried lowering your memory to 3200?


----------



## Ajjlmauen

It seems to me there is really no point in manually overclocking these chips. But tinkering with the XFR2 or precision boost seems to be the right thing to do. IIRC you can add offsets or change the definitons/limits the chip uses to boost cores, is that right?


----------



## toxick

finalheaven said:


> Have you tried lowering your memory to 3200?


I'm using them at 3466 cl4 for one year with 1800x([email protected]).


----------



## kundica

Esenel said:


> That is my issue I am referring on :-D
> Have to adjust this after my MemTest.
> 
> Where can I adjust this minimal state?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


It's in power settings. You can get there with: win + x > power options > additional power settings - then choose the plan you want and click change plan settings > change advanced settings >processor power management > minimum processor state. I've attached a screenshot of the advanced settings. I'm on my laptop but it's the same. There are quicker ways to get there but I want you to know where it's located so you can change the power plan if necessary.

Or you can use the balanced profile.


----------



## Esenel

kundica said:


> It's in power settings. You can get there with: win + x > power options > additional power settings - then choose the plan you want and click change plan settings > change advanced settings >processor power management > minimum processor state. I've attached a screenshot of the advanced settings. I'm on my laptop but it's the same. There are quicker ways to get there but I want you to know where it's located so you can change the power plan if necessary.
> 
> Or you can use the balanced profile.



Thanks for your effort and sorry not to tell you. I found it myself already 


But I am no struggeling with RAM :-/
Would have hoped for more in this way easier.

Stable in MemTest (400%) with CPU (CPB3) + 3333-14-14-14-14-28-42-1T see attached pic.

But 3600 CL14 seems a no go. It survives some Aida and Cinebench but nothing more.

Now on 3533 CL14.
Survived AIDA, Cinebench and Assassins Creed Origins.
But no MemTest yet.


Other people with more luck?


----------



## finalheaven

toxick said:


> I'm using them at 3466 cl4 for one year with 1800x([email protected]).


New chip. You might want to test it. Doesn't matter what your old chip was capable of.


----------



## lordzed83

finalheaven said:


> New chip. You might want to test it. Doesn't matter what your old chip was capable of.


So hes New 2700x is Worse ?? :S


----------



## lordzed83

Right answer to question taht keeps coming back here like a bummerang over and over again


----------



## herericc

lordzed83 said:


> So hes New 2700x is Worse ?? :S


not worse, but different - all the same settings might not work.

It will likely end up being faster ram wise, but he's gonna have to tweak his timings again, just like he did for 1800x.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Okay so it's not so much "changing" XFR or PB setting it is just allowing XFR and PB to do it's thing and you just up the baseclock a little for a little boost?


----------



## sbakic

toxick said:


> I just received today 2700X. 3 hours of testing and so far I couldn't pass 4.1 [email protected], llc2.


Why do you care abote idle Vcore? You really need to learn how to overclock cpu. Download HWINFO64, everyone how doesn't use hwinfo64 doesn't know how to overclock. Get that run the stress test and look at the Vcore. You need to know you LOAD Vcore, no one should care about idle Vcore (not 100% true). I know for my chip that I need 1.35V at load to get 3.925 for AVX stress test with 3200 cl14 RAM. This other monitoring tools just look Vcore at motherboard which is not the same as sensor at CPU for Vcore.


----------



## Neoony

Sideways2k said:


> Have you gone back to the old bios where you could do the higher overclock? Were you still able to do the original clocks/voltage?
> 
> That would confirm if it is the newer BIOS or if your CPU has degraded a little.


Yeah, I might try and confirm that...but Iam pretty sure it only started with the new BIOS after the 6001, which I used for some time.

us1mus also mentions this:



1usmus said:


> 1) agesa 1.0.0.3a will be published very soon, since 1.0.0.2a has numerous problems with overclocking (a huge problems) + 1.0.0.2a has patches from vulnerabilities (specter & meltdown) that affect the performance of many processor functions and HPET
> If you want to test it anyway - I will make mods


Well, I will see 



lordzed83 said:


> @*elmor* i had time to flash 6101 yoday after work and. Its a goid un 🙂 fans working like they should. Passed stability on my standard settings no problem In my case memory latency went 1ns up. Scores tad lower on cb15. Memtest is running atm see how yhat is 🙂


About the fans. Do you mean that you had no issue running Q-fan calibration while PWM?
And you didnt get 99% minimum?
Iam kinda hesitant to try Q-fan calibration on the new 6101, after it force shutdown my pc on 6004 (it was either thermal shutdown, or some kind of Q-fan glitch)


----------



## finalheaven

lordzed83 said:


> So hes New 2700x is Worse ?? :S


No, just different. He's using exact same timings and voltages which might need adjustment like more SOC. One should test first with CPU speed and then adjust memory later.


----------



## toxick

sbakic said:


> Why do you care abote idle Vcore? You really need to learn how to overclock cpu. Download HWINFO64, everyone how doesn't use hwinfo64 doesn't know how to overclock. Get that run the stress test and look at the Vcore. You need to know you LOAD Vcore, no one should care about idle Vcore (not 100% true). I know for my chip that I need 1.35V at load to get 3.925 for AVX stress test with 3200 cl14 RAM. This other monitoring tools just look Vcore at motherboard which is not the same as sensor at CPU for Vcore.




I remember that in 2002-2003 I overclocked for the first time a CPU, my first AMD Athlon 1600+(Palomino), four months later I changed it with AMD Athlon 2200+(Thoroughbred), see the picture, and after this, tons of CPU followed, and now you tell me that I don't know how to overclock my 2700x?
Cone on, why so much infatuation on you?


----------



## Frikencio

My CPU Core Ratio is greyed out on my C6H... Cannot change multiplier. Is something that I al missing out?


----------



## The Sandman

mito1172 said:


> SenseMi Skew disabled. How is the heat?


Looks fine.
If you keep in mind Tdie max is 95c and Tctl max (with 20c offset) is 115c, do you really need both? 

This is why I ignore/hide Tctl. Makes it less complicated, and easier to look at.


----------



## allavatar2

my ryzen 1700x 4.113Ghz 1.43v on 6101 and my gskill trident z rgb (3600mhz cl16) run 3501mhz cl14 1.41v new bios is best  (I forget open SMT ı us always smt off mode )


----------



## allavatar2

my ryzen 1700x 4.113Ghz 1.43v on 6101 and my gskill trident z rgb (3600mhz cl16) run 3501mhz cl14 1.41v (ı us always smt off mode on game)


----------



## allavatar2

*6101 nice job for me*

my ryzen 1700x 4.113Ghz 1.43v on 6101 and my gskill trident z rgb (3600mhz cl16) run 3501mhz cl14 1.41v (ı us always smt off mode on game)


----------



## allavatar2

*6101 nice job for me*

my ryzen 1700x 4.113Ghz 1.43v on 6101 and my gskill trident z rgb (3600mhz cl16) run 3501mhz cl14 1.41v (ı us always smt off mode on game)


----------



## Frikencio

Guys, how are you overclocking the 2700X if the CPU Core Ratio is greyed out and cannot change it?

Forget this, I figured it out.


----------



## Amir007

allavatar2 said:


> my ryzen 1700x 4.113Ghz 1.43v on 6101 and my gskill trident z rgb (3600mhz cl16) run 3501mhz cl14 1.41v (ı us always smt off mode on game)


So you joined this forum to just tell us that? Who paid you? lol


----------



## boostedabarth

allavatar2 said:


> my ryzen 1700x 4.113Ghz 1.43v on 6101 and my gskill trident z rgb (3600mhz cl16) run 3501mhz cl14 1.41v (ı us always smt off mode on game)



Useless without posting your actual RAM timings and HCI memory test, etc.


----------



## neur0cide

Last night I spent a couple of hours on overclocking RAM on my new R5 2600.
I finally flashed a new BIOS (6101) and said good bye to my trusted 1401, which served me well for almost a year now.
The results left me pretty much disillusioned.

I tested with three 1DPC SR kits and could not even reach my previous overclocks, let alone higher straps.
Test kits were:
Corsair CMR16GX4M2C3200C16 (Hynix AFR; previously 3333-14-17-17-17-30-38-1T(GD on)@1.425v)
G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ (Samsung B-die; 3500-14-13-13-13-26-42-1T(GD on)@1.385v)
G.Skill F4-3600C15D-16GTZ (Samsung B-die; 3500-14-13-13-13-26-42-1T(GD on)@1.375v)

On each kit I replicated my old settings and started off with higher straps. Although they booted into Windows most of the time and let me perform AIDA benchmark runs, the errors in Karhu RAM Test piled up quicker than the percentage points.
I pulled all the strings experimenting with very relaxed timings, procODT, Rtt values, CAD Bus, voltages, CLDO_VDDP etc., but the best I could achieve were like two minutes without error in RAM Test @3533 MT/s with the B-die kits.
It turned out that the same basic settings (e.g. procODT, Rtt or VDDSOC<1.1v) still apply, but VTTDDR above 0.7126v messed up any OC completely. This of course limited my use of RAM voltage.
To make things worse - not even with the settings from above I could get close to stability no matter how much the voltage.
Unfortunately there was no time left to actually find a stable setting.

This is underwhelming to say the least and I'm not yet sure what is to blame (IMC, BIOS, some magical setting). I was assuming that the IMC on ZEN+ has improved and expected 3600 MT/s out of SR B-die. To not even reach my previous overclocks is a bummer.
I've got a lot more testing to do but I had to leave for the weekend. Next week I'll test 2DPC SR B-die and 1DPC DR B-die, then different BIOS versions and then my old R5 1600 with a recent BIOS.
If I can't make significant progress, I will return the 2600 and switch back to my 1600 and BIOS 1401.


----------



## mito1172

The Sandman said:


> Looks fine.
> If you keep in mind Tdie max is 95c and Tctl max (with 20c offset) is 115c, do you really need both?
> 
> This is why I ignore/hide Tctl. Makes it less complicated, and easier to look at.


Thank you. yeah better to hide


----------



## Frikencio

My CPU is getting to 115ºC and it shutdowns where my previous CPU with more volts was getting like 40ºC less than this new one. Is that intended?


----------



## Esenel

neur0cide said:


> Last night I spent a couple of hours on overclocking RAM on my new R5 2600.
> I finally flashed a new BIOS (6101) and said good bye to my trusted 1401, which served me well for almost a year now.
> The results left me prety much disillusioned.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I tested with three 1DPC SR kits and could not even reach my previous overclocks, let alone higher straps.
> Test kits were:
> Corsair CMR16GX4M2C3200C16 (Hynix AFR; previously 3333-14-17-17-17-30-38-1T(GD on)@1.425v)
> G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ (Samsung B-die; 3500-14-13-13-13-26-42-1T(GD on)@1.385v)
> G.Skill F4-3600C15D-16GTZ (Samsung B-die; 3500-14-13-13-13-26-42-1T(GD on)@1.375v)
> 
> On each kit I replicated my old settings and started off with higher straps. Although they booted into Windows most of the time and let me perform AIDA benchmark runs, the errors in Karhu RAM Test piled up quicker than the percentage points.
> I pulled all the strings experimenting with very relaxed timings, procODT, Rtt values, CAD Bus, voltages, CLDO_VDDP etc., but the best I could achieve were like two minutes without error in RAM Test @3533 MT/s with the B-die kits.
> It turned out that the same basic settings (e.g. procODT, Rtt or VDDSOC<1.1v) still apply, but VTTDDR above 0.7126v messed up any OC completely. This of course limited my use of RAM voltage.
> To make things worse - not even with the settings from above I could get close to stability no matter how much the voltage.
> Unfortunately there was no time left to actually find a stable setting.
> 
> This is underwhelming to say the least and I'm not sure yet what is to blame (IMC, BIOS, some magical setting). I was assuming that the IMC on ZEN+ has improved and expected 3600 MT/s out of SR B-die. To not even reach my previous overclocks is a bummer.
> I've got a lot more testing to do but I had to leave for the weekend. Next week I'll test 2DPC SR B-die and 1DPC DR B-die, then different BIOS versions and then my old R5 1600 with a recent BIOS.
> If I can't make significant progress, I will return the 2600 and switch back to my 1600 and BIOS 1401.


You described as well my day :-(

Testing with the Samsung B-Die 3600 CL15 kit.
I also assumed for this kit to work at rated speed. No chance. 20 seconds in windows maybe.
No chance to get 3466,3533,3600 CL14 stable.

Some findings:
- CAD_BUS 20 seemed the least worst.
- 3600 liked juice of 1.46. Lower no chance for me.
- [email protected] 1.415V did not work. Also not at 1.44V. Errors at the first 10% of MemTest.
- SOC Voltage seems higher compared to Ryzen1. Auto SOC setting during CorePerformenceBoost(Level3) is at 1.15V. Lowering it seemed not very helpful.

Gaming comparison of ROTR between R1700X like signature VS 2700X (CPB3) + 3333Mhz CL14 showed an improved of 2.6% in 1080p. 

Thats sad :-(

I hope you guys have more luck.
I go to bed very disappointed know :-(


----------



## Frikencio

2700X is giving me 115ºC temp reading and the whole system shutdowns under 1.375V. Is that a bug? Liquid temp is cool.


----------



## dspx

neur0cide said:


> Last night I spent a couple of hours on overclocking RAM on my new R5 2600.
> I finally flashed a new BIOS (6101) and said good bye to my trusted 1401, which served me well for almost a year now.
> The results left me pretty much disillusioned.
> 
> I tested with three 1DPC SR kits and could not even reach my previous overclocks, let alone higher straps.
> Test kits were:
> Corsair CMR16GX4M2C3200C16 (Hynix AFR; previously 3333-14-17-17-17-30-38-1T(GD on)@1.425v)
> G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ (Samsung B-die; 3500-14-13-13-13-26-42-1T(GD on)@1.385v)
> G.Skill F4-3600C15D-16GTZ (Samsung B-die; 3500-14-13-13-13-26-42-1T(GD on)@1.375v)
> 
> On each kit I replicated my old settings and started off with higher straps. Although they booted into Windows most of the time and let me perform AIDA benchmark runs, the errors in Karhu RAM Test piled up quicker than the percentage points.
> I pulled all the strings experimenting with very relaxed timings, procODT, Rtt values, CAD Bus, voltages, CLDO_VDDP etc., but the best I could achieve were like two minutes without error in RAM Test @3533 MT/s with the B-die kits.
> It turned out that the same basic settings (e.g. procODT, Rtt or VDDSOC<1.1v) still apply, but VTTDDR above 0.7126v messed up any OC completely. This of course limited my use of RAM voltage.
> To make things worse - not even with the settings from above I could get close to stability no matter how much the voltage.
> Unfortunately there was no time left to actually find a stable setting.
> 
> This is underwhelming to say the least and I'm not yet sure what is to blame (IMC, BIOS, some magical setting). I was assuming that the IMC on ZEN+ has improved and expected 3600 MT/s out of SR B-die. To not even reach my previous overclocks is a bummer.
> I've got a lot more testing to do but I had to leave for the weekend. Next week I'll test 2DPC SR B-die and 1DPC DR B-die, then different BIOS versions and then my old R5 1600 with a recent BIOS.
> If I can't make significant progress, I will return the 2600 and switch back to my 1600 and BIOS 1401.


Thanks for the info, I also have a 1600 and considering 2600 or 2600X.


----------



## Kildar

Frikencio said:


> 2700X is giving me 115ºC temp reading and the whole system shutdowns under 1.375V. Is that a bug? Liquid temp is cool.


Reseat you heatsink.


----------



## Frikencio

Kildar said:


> Reseat you heatsink.


Heatsink reseated and nothing.

Thermal paste upon inspection was perfectly spreaded. (Attached image)


----------



## BUFUMAN

yeah looks good, i have that feeling something is wrong with the CPU Temp with 6xxx Bios. I never reached that high Heat 73-74° SenseSkew was allways at auto now i tryed Disabled. Nothing changed.


----------



## Frikencio

BUFUMAN said:


> yeah looks good, i have that feeling something is wrong with the CPU Temp with 6xxx Bios. I never reached that high Heat 73-74° SenseSkew was allways at auto now i tryed Disabled. Nothing changed.


I reach 100ºC even with a low 1.3V with liquid cooler. Touching the socket itself with the finger and it is COLD. Why is the CPU reporting 115ºC and then a system shutdown?¿


----------



## Shiftstealth

Frikencio said:


> My CPU is getting to 115ºC and it shutdowns where my previous CPU with more volts was getting like 40ºC less than this new one. Is that intended?


I don't think thats the correct temp reading. My NZXT CAM shows that temp too, but HWINFO shows like 40-60C. I'm getting RANDOM shutdowns. Not even under load. Then i have to pull the power plug for 5s to reboot. Is yours like that? (I'm on the CH VII AGESA 1.0.0.2a)


----------



## Frikencio

Shiftstealth said:


> I don't think thats the correct temp reading. My NZXT CAM shows that temp too, but HWINFO shows like 40-60C. I'm getting RANDOM shutdowns. Not even under load. Then i have to pull the power plug for 5s to reboot. Is yours like that? (I'm on the CH VII AGESA 1.0.0.2a)


I have a shutdown just when my Tctl temp reaches 115ºC. 

I can, of course, start the system right away (because you know, fake temps).

Liquid temp is 31ºC.

Even with everything on "default" and "Auto" I get up to 80ºC with this stock cpu.


----------



## hughjazz44

elmor said:


> Audio works fine here on 6101. CMOS clear after the flash?


Yes, CMOS clear after flash. I re-flashed 6101 and, once again, my onboard audio is missing. Any ideas?

Edit: I just realized my Corsair Void Pro headset has also disappeared. All my audio outputs are gone except for my HDMI monitor and something that's Steam related.


----------



## Frikencio

Awesome:


----------



## BUFUMAN

Frikencio said:


> Awesome:


wow! 

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## usoldier

Waterpump running for shure ? Once i had a pump huming and i thought it was runing but nop so i had same temps like that.


----------



## Frikencio

usoldier said:


> Waterpump running for shure ? Once i had a pump huming and i thought it was runing but nop so i had same temps like that.


Pump looks good, water temp is steadly rising while in stress test. I just changed my 1700 @ 1.45V / LLC4 and this 2700X @ 1.25V / LLC0 is giving me higher temps ***.

Socket temp is fixed @ 61ºC


----------



## usoldier

Might have a defective cpu has in the probe or whatever it reads internaly is malfunctioning ? Thats realy bad


----------



## hughjazz44

@elmor With 6101, not only do I not have most of my audio outputs, but Prime95 errors out almost immediately. Seems to be memory related. At 2133 it seems to run ok. XMP profile for 3200 errors out right away. I have a 2700X installed. When I flashback to 6001 and use XMP profile for 3200, the errors go away. I'm using Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200. It's a Hynix-based kit.


----------



## ggdfdgd3

elmor said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, 6101 fixed DC mode always detecting 60% min fan speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no change to fan control in 6101, only to the Q-Fan Tuning function. Will have a look at the F6 function.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's also ported to C6H, currently only available with a Pinnacle Ridge CPU. Looking into adding part of this for Summit Ridge as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not possible to disable only XFR. You can disable Core Performance Boost which will also disable XFR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it has not been patched yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU utilization reporting works differently on AMD compared to Intel. On AMD, it's based on the current operating frequency of the CPU compared to it's maximum frequency. For example if the maximum speed reported in the task manager is 4 GHz, and the CPU operates at 2 GHz, it will report 50% CPU usage. Note that the CPU Frequency reported by CPU-Z or the task manager is the current PLL frequency, not the average CPU frequency including low power states with clock gating.
> 
> On top of this, the OS estimates the CPU frequency slightly lower than the actual frequency. While the maximum speed reported does not have this error. When you overclock the CPU to 4 GHz, the OS correctly estimates the maximum speed as 4.00 GHz. But the dynamic CPU frequency is detected as 3.96 GHz during load. This means the reported CPU utilization is 3.96/4.00 = 0.99 = 99%. I don't think there's anything we can do to fix this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no information in this post I can use for debugging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know, currently only CPU-Z correctly detects the reference clocks in Asynchronous mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Audio works fine here on 6101. CMOS clear after the flash?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely the best way to run these chips.


So much great info, thanks a lot.


----------



## Frikencio

usoldier said:


> Might have a defective cpu has in the probe or whatever it reads internaly is malfunctioning ? Thats realy bad


Well, time to RMA this 2700X


----------



## usoldier

Frikencio said:


> Well, time to RMA this 2700X


I feel your pain  hope its a quick switch at the store good luck.


----------



## Frikencio

usoldier said:


> I feel your pain  hope its a quick switch at the store good luck.



Well last thing to try is to flashback to a earlier BIOS. How is it done?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Frikencio said:


> Well last thing to try is to flashback to a earlier BIOS. How is it done?


Instructions are in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Syldon

Frikencio said:


> 2700X is giving me 115ºC temp reading and the whole system shutdowns under 1.375V. Is that a bug? Liquid temp is cool.


It isn't a bug. The software you are using is collecting the wrong information. Elmor already posted that the only software that is reading the sensor properly is the beta version of HWinfo.

The TCTL has a +10c offset. The TDIE is accurate.


----------



## Frikencio

Syldon said:


> It isn't a bug. The software you are using is collecting the wrong information. Elmor already posted that the only software that is reading the sensor properly is the beta version of HWinfo.
> 
> The TCTL has a +10c offset. The TDIE is accurate.


I am using the BETA version.

My system SHUTDOWNS because of thermal protection.


----------



## Ramad

Frikencio said:


> I am using the BETA version.
> 
> My system SHUTDOWNS because of thermal protection.


There a problem in the way the motherboard and the CPU reports current as I read in the screenshot. The EC reports CPU current usage way above whet the CPU sensors reports, 65A vs. 95A, these should not have such big reading difference. Did you try re-seating the CPU and clearing the BIOS before and after updating it?


----------



## lordzed83

@Neoony yup qfan works like on 6001 
@elmor left memtest and went for rave

Passed 1100% no crash 8 errors jumped out after 900% but thats normal on my pc at lest  Since its Max what it can do on memory timings and cpu speed


----------



## Frikencio

Ramad said:


> There a problem in the way the motherboard and the CPU reports current as I read in the screenshot. The EC reports CPU current usage way above whet the CPU sensors reports, 65A vs. 95A, these should not have such big reading difference. Did you try re-seating the CPU and clearing the BIOS before and after updating it?


I also flashes BIOS back to 6004 and the temperature problem is still there. I can only use the CPU without shutdowns with a vcore less than 1.15V.


----------



## Moutsatsos

1601 cud bus 20 gives me errors default 24 works like a charm on 3975 and 4 Ghz.
I know on the scrshot its 20.
I was encoding all night at 4 Gz 3466 16cl cudbus24no sweat.Cudbus 20 was giving me errors.
Check on RAM temps btw.
I m not claiming that these settings are 100% stable but in every other pinnacle bios I couldn't pass past 25%.


----------



## Ramad

Frikencio said:


> I also flashes BIOS back to 6004 and the temperature problem is still there. I can only use the CPU without shutdowns with a vcore less than 1.15V.


If other Ryzen+ are reporting the same issue on this motherboard then it could be a BIOS/sensor reporting issue, if not then you could be unlucky and got a bad CPU.


----------



## Frikencio

Ramad said:


> If other Ryzen+ are reporting the same issue on this motherboard then it could be a BIOS/sensor reporting issue, if not then you could be unlucky and got a bad CPU.


I come from a 1700 (1.45V/LLC4) and I kept it cool under 80ºC (real temp here). 

Having problems with (1.2V/LLC0) makes no sense (115º Tctl and shutdown). It is the same system, same cooler, I just swapped th ¡e CPU.


----------



## Ramad

Frikencio said:


> I come from a 1700 (1.45V/LLC4) and I kept it cool under 80ºC (real temp here).
> 
> Having problems with (1.2V/LLC0) makes no sense (115º Tctl and shutdown). It is the same system, same cooler, I just swapped th ¡e CPU.


There are a few settings that you can try changing from auto such as:

T Offset [0]
Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
Sense MI Offset [0]
PLL reference voltage [60] (This is a reference voltage not a voltage, but effects temp. reading)

Otherwise, wait for input from elmor.


----------



## 3200MHz

usoldier said:


> Hey guys iam still on 3501 go you recomend updating to latest 6101 ?


I don't see any valuable difference. In 6101 the Spectre volnurability is patched. The rest of the difference is a wash for me.

But you should read the thread - there were mentions that some of the specific issues were resolved. But I never faced those issues, as I don't use those features.


----------



## MrXL

Went from *3008 to 6101 beta*. 

Didn't do a whole lot of testing but 6101 works fine for me at same settings. 

(1600X @3900Mhz All Core & 3200MT/s CAS 14 Stilt save settings)


----------



## bdajeha

Hi, my PC just froze in Windows, and when i rebooted it was stuck on Qcode 8.
Only way to get it unstuck was to reflash BIOS via USB.
I'm on 6003 atm.

What happend, is there something wrong with my OC?
I've been stable for days now so I'm a little surprised?


----------



## sbakic

bdajeha said:


> Hi, my PC just froze in Windows, and when i rebooted it was stuck on Qcode 8.
> Only way to get it unstuck was to reflash BIOS via USB.
> I'm on 6003 atm.
> 
> What happend, is there something wrong with my OC?
> I've been stable for days now so I'm a little surprised?


From my experience Qcode 8 means that your CPU doesn't have enough voltage to work. Bump Vcore.


----------



## Shiftstealth

bdajeha said:


> Hi, my PC just froze in Windows, and when i rebooted it was stuck on Qcode 8.
> Only way to get it unstuck was to reflash BIOS via USB.
> I'm on 6003 atm.
> 
> What happend, is there something wrong with my OC?
> I've been stable for days now so I'm a little surprised?


The Q Codes are in the back of the manual, which if you don't have on hand is downloadable from ASUS.com


----------



## bdajeha

The Qcode explanation didn't tell me anything specific.
But I dropped the OC 100 Mhz, maybe that will help.


----------



## Manshonyagger

elmor said:


> Yes, we've got a solution. The main monitoring software developers have the information they need and are currently working to implement it. On our side we're working to add the fix to our bioses. Sorry for the delays ...


Any news?
Several beta BIOS later still is not a solution in sight.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Manshonyagger said:


> Any news?
> Several beta BIOS later still is not a solution in sight.


I mean, its saturday. How many programmers do you know that work on the weekends?


----------



## lordzed83

Moutsatsos said:


> 1601 cud bus 20 gives me errors default 24 works like a charm on 3975 and 4 Ghz.
> I know on the scrshot its 20.
> I was encoding all night at 4 Gz 3466 16cl cudbus24no sweat.Cudbus 20 was giving me errors.
> Check on RAM temps btw.
> I m not claiming that these settings are 100% stable but in every other pinnacle bios I couldn't pass past 25%.


Still rendering from last night 5th hour of max load so far no problems /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
I was erroring as hell from start on 20 im on 24 i know on old bios at 30 i had 1200% pass no errors so posibly its what i need for no problems.
Also my ddr stays Cool gor 120mm fan blowing full power on them :] cant remember who first came with the idead but did this as secnd here and due to that i could have dropped volts for ddr by 200mv and get memory more error freen.
Its great mod init @1usmus ??:]


----------



## Manshonyagger

Shiftstealth said:


> I mean, its saturday. How many programmers do you know that work on the weekends?


I am also happy with an answer in the next week.


----------



## lcbbcl

It must be a problem with cpu or bios,i said yesterday the same,with my 1700x at 1.4V llc3 i see 175W power usage and temps never pass 77C and with my 2700x at 1.35V i see the same 175W usage and temps pass 80C.I reset the paste 3 times yesterday but because i am stupid i din't look if the cpu heatsink its flat,maybe its convex or concave.If i try to use 1.4V i am sure i will reach also 95 100C and yea i am using the last beta of hwinfo.


----------



## Shiftstealth

lcbbcl said:


> It must be a problem with cpu or bios,i said yesterday the same,with my 1700x at 1.4V llc3 i see 175W power usage and temps never pass 77C and with my 2700x at 1.35V i see the same 175W usage and temps pass 80C.I reset the paste 3 times yesterday but because i am stupid i din't look if the cpu heatsink its flat,maybe its convex or concave.If i try to use 1.4V i am sure i will reach also 95 100C and yea i am using the last beta of hwinfo.


I'm pretty sure the 2700X is a higher leakage part which just, runs hotter, sadly.


----------



## Timur Born

Are there any reviews out there that benchmark AI performance of games like Civilization 6 and/or Totalwar? All those framerate based benchmarks are useless for these strategy games that make you sit and wait for the AI to finish its turns. And most of these games still utilize only few cores (if more than one at all).


----------



## blair

Everyone is talking about the 2700X and how underwhelming it is to overclock (CPB + XFR2 too strong).

Has anyone seen anything about the 2700 and how it overclocks?

Does it also face power leakage issues?

It's annoying that no one has reported anything yet..

of course googling never helps when 2700 always returns more 2700X data lol


----------



## lcbbcl

Now doing some test i saw that SOC Volts affect more cpu heat on my new cpu then the previous 1700x.
Uefi at default,witch detect my ram at 2133,if i use prime95 all 8 core go at 40x or 40.3x and at the first test cpu temp its at 53C.
If i apply just the profile for 3200mhz on the ram, under prime95 my cpu will go just at 39.5x max and temps start with 60C.
The difference its just timings ,volts for dram and the most important SOC 0.850V vs 0.930V,i don't have anymore paste until Monday but i am 100% sure that i had 1V on the soc for my 1700x.
Maybe now SOC don't need soo much V,and i can confirm that i was not stable on the 1700x with 0.930V on the soc and right now i can pass 1200% HCMI with 3200mhz


----------



## Timur Born

Taking UEFI updates into account, do we expect any performance differences between the X370 based Hero VI and X470 based Hero VII?! And will there be any memory OC differences given the same CPU and UEFI updates?


----------



## Esenel

lcbbcl said:


> Now doing some test i saw that SOC Volts affect more cpu heat on my new cpu then the previous 1700x.
> Uefi at default,witch detect my ram at 2133,if i use prime95 all 8 core go at 40x or 40.3x and at the first test cpu temp its at 53C.
> If i apply just the profile for 3200mhz on the ram, under prime95 my cpu will go just at 39.5x max and temps start with 60C.
> The difference its just timings ,volts for dram and the most important SOC 0.850V vs 0.930V,i don't have anymore paste until Monday but i am 100% sure that i had 1V on the soc for my 1700x.
> Maybe now SOC don't need soo much V,and i can confirm that i was not stable on the 1700x with 0.930V on the soc and right now i can pass 1200% HCMI with 3200mhz


I see the same. My 1700X with 3466 CL14 wanted SOC 1.1V

Testing Prime 28.10 128-128 FFT in place.
Now with the 2700X I try to apply CPB Level 3. RAM at stock settings.
CPU Vcore Offset +0.08125 at the moment. => VCore while stressed is at 1.381V. While Idle it popped to 1.6V for a blink.
Should I be concerned about this brief non heavy load spikes? I think not?

VDDSOC discovery:
1.10-1.18 => crahses under 2 minutes.
1.00 => survived 21 minutes.

I changed now VRM settings to extreme und Switching Frequency to 400.
LLC 1 on CPU and SOC.
Failed after 9 minutes while typing this. 

Maybe still lowering SOC? I will test so now.

SOC:
0.900 =failed after 4 minutes.
0.850 failed after 1 minute.

Note:
I saw no further purpose in testing RAM without stabalizing the CPU on CorePerformenceBoost Level 3.

@elmor:
Is the C6H with a 2700X even capable of 3600 Mhz CL14/15 RAM?
Did you have internal testings and can give us a hint what to expect?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lcbbcl

i have now 0.875V SOC and my 3200mhz are still stable,with this soc on 1700x i don't post,so yeahh new cpu new behavior.
i test with 0.850V(aka default) manual set and i don't post.


----------



## Nijo

Timur Born said:


> Taking UEFI updates into account, do we expect any performance differences between the X370 based Hero VI and X470 based Hero VII?! And will there be any memory OC differences given the same CPU and UEFI updates?


Maybe some answers are here:


----------



## lordzed83

2700 non X

Martini1991
From my quick testing of my own chip.
I got better results going to a 95w 1055t from the 125w 1055t than my 1700 to a 2700 lol.

Looks like 4150mhz tops so far.


Looks like if You got a good clocking 1700 dont bother with non X. Seen this in few posts so far looks like AMD is BINNING harder X cpus than last time around where it was basically all same stuff just luck based.


----------



## Shiftstealth

lordzed83 said:


> 2700 non X
> 
> Martini1991
> From my quick testing of my own chip.
> I got better results going to a 95w 1055t from the 125w 1055t than my 1700 to a 2700 lol.
> 
> Looks like 4150mhz tops so far.
> 
> 
> Looks like if You got a good clocking 1700 dont bother with non X. Seen this in few posts so far looks like AMD is BINNING harder X cpus than last time around where it was basically all same stuff just luck based.


I'm not surprised by this. AMD has been binning hard since my first AMD CPU the Phenom 9500. It couldn't hit 2.4Ghz, but they had higher models that hit 2.6Ghz out of the box. I'm sure they've gotten better at binning in the 10 years since.


----------



## Esenel

lcbbcl said:


> i have now 0.875V SOC and my 3200mhz are still stable,with this soc on 1700x i don't post,so yeahh new cpu new behavior.
> i test with 0.850V(aka default) manual set and i don't post.


SOC of 0.9500 failed after 19 minutes.

It is sad not to pass an hour with just 4125 Mhz Oo

I will try now SOC 0.9750 with CPU Offset + 0.10

Any further reportings from other owners?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Esenel said:


> SOC of 0.9500 failed after 19 minutes.
> 
> It is sad not to pass an hour with just 4125 Mhz Oo
> 
> I will try now SOC 0.9750 with CPU Offset + 0.10
> 
> Any further reportings from other owners?


I fully intend on just running my SOC at default. I'm just going to enable Performance Enhancer level 3. With just that temps should be in line enough that i don't need to undervolt my SOC to lower temps.


----------



## Esenel

Shiftstealth said:


> I fully intend on just running my SOC at default. I'm just going to enable Performance Enhancer level 3. With just that temps should be in line enough that i don't need to undervolt my SOC to lower temps.


I tried also SOC on Auto. No luck yet.
I also just want to set PE/CPB Level 3 and then play with the RAM.

You already have a CPU?


----------



## Frikencio

Ramad said:


> There are a few settings that you can try changing from auto such as:
> 
> T Offset [0]
> Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
> Sense MI Offset [0]
> PLL reference voltage [60] (This is a reference voltage not a voltage, but effects temp. reading)
> 
> Otherwise, wait for input from elmor.


Makes no difference, reported temps are the same.

Stress testing:

Reported Tctl > 80ºC

Using a Infrared Temp Gun:

VRM: 52ºC
PCB: 45ºC
RAM: 31ºC

I can touch the socket with my finger and it is like 40ºC


----------



## lcbbcl

Uefi SOC 0.85625V the lowest value where i can post and have 3200Mhz stable,but but my Hwinfo64 show me the same fluctuation 0.872V - 0.894V its like i use 0.8725V.
Temps for CPU have the same behavior from 31C 37C when i start prime95 it will get stuck,freeze 3 seconds and jump to 60C,and with bios default 0.850V SOC i get 53C when i start prime95.
AT least for me SOC its not anymore a variable to have stable my ram at 3200Mhz,0.85625V or 1V its the same,so with more SOC i add more heat to the cpu


----------



## Esenel

And a question.
In HWiNFO v5.83 which VCore value is the most reliable one?
Iin the section CPU[#0] AMD Ryzen I see while doing Prime 1.400V and in the section ASUS CROSSHAIR I see up to 1.482V.
My settings during this are VCore Offset +0.1V and SOC 0.9750V. LLC 2. And Current Capability either 120% or 140% I have to check after this Prime test.

Failed after 25 minutes in Prime.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lcbbcl

Frikencio said:


> Makes no difference, reported temps are the same.
> 
> Stress testing:
> 
> Reported Tctl > 80ºC
> 
> Using a Infrared Temp Gun:
> 
> VRM: 52ºC
> PCB: 45ºC
> RAM: 31ºC
> 
> I can touch the socket with my finger and it is like 40ºC


I will search my laser gun today,but i have the same feeling like you,i touch my radiator when cpu its at 77C and the air its not even warm,almost its ambient temperature


----------



## Frikencio

lcbbcl said:


> I will search my laser gun today,but i have the same feeling like you,i touch my radiator when cpu its at 77C and the air its not even warm,almost its ambient temperature


Yeah radiator temp with my gun is 35ºC (Water temp in software is 37ºC) in a full stress test.

My radiator temps with 1700 were going up to 44ºC when my CPU reached 85ºC.

This CPU is reporting fake temps and getting shutdowns. Also XFR and that boosting feature is capped because of that fake temp.


----------



## CodyPredy

Currently update to 6004 - looks stable at my old settings([email protected] , [email protected]) but the fans speeds are all over the place. Using the case fans on PWM in a Phanteks Evolv case...any ideas?


----------



## lcbbcl

CodyPredy said:


> Currently update to 6004 - looks stable at my old settings([email protected] , [email protected]) but the fans speeds are all over the place. Using the case fans on PWM in a Phanteks Evolv case...any ideas?


Search for 6101 its the last one,and for me fans are ok


----------



## Timur Born

Nijo said:


> Maybe some answers are here:


Thanks for the link. Unfortunately they only test fps of games, which frankly isn't the best basis for comparing CPU performance.

Currently I am searching for benchmarks that compare Zen vs. Zen+ clock for clock. My 1800X is overclocked to 3950 + 3333-CL14, wouldn't be too much of an improvement to get 4100 - 4200 instead.


----------



## Esenel

BIOS 6101:
CPU CPB Level 3 with + Offset of 0.1V, LLC 3, 140% Current Capabilty, all VRM Switching Frequencies on 400, SOC on Auto with LLC 2.

Also failed in Prime 28.10 128-128 FFTs in place after 12 minutes.

I think VCore Offset of +0.1V with just CPB Level 3 (4125Mhz all Core) is way too much and sad not to be stable.

I will retry with BIOS 0001 and start all over :-/
Or is BIOS 6003 as well for Pinacle Ridge? I think not?


----------



## GraveNoX

allavatar2 said:


> my ryzen 1700x 4.113Ghz 1.43v on 6101 and my gskill trident z rgb (3600mhz cl16) run 3501mhz cl14 1.41v new bios is best  (I forget open SMT ı us always smt off mode )


Only 1314cb at 4.12Ghz ? You should get at least 1800cb with that clock. Your CPU is dead or something or is throttling to the point that it runs way slower than it should.


----------



## MrXL

Esenel said:


> And a question.
> In HWiNFO v5.83 which VCore value is the most reliable one?
> Iin the section CPU[#0] AMD Ryzen I see while doing Prime 1.400V and in the section ASUS CROSSHAIR I see up to 1.482V.
> My settings during this are VCore Offset +0.1V and SOC 0.9750V. LLC 2. And Current Capability either 120% or 140% I have to check after this Prime test.
> 
> Failed after 25 minutes in Prime.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Think The Stilt recently said this: https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/page-72#post-39391302

*Voltage:*
Also note that the figures stated here relate to the actual effective voltage, and not to the voltage requested by the CPU. The CPU is aware of the actual effective voltage, so things like load-line adjustments and voltage offsets will modify the CPUs voltage request from the VRM controller accordingly. *The most accurate method to measure the effective voltage on AM4 platform is to monitor the “VDDCR_CPU SVI2 TFN” voltage, which is available in HWInfo*. This reading is sourced directly from the VRM controller (through SVI2 interface) and generally it is the most accurate reading available to end-users by far. As a side note, while the TFN (“telemetry function”) voltage readings are always generic (and accurate), never blindly trust the reported current and power readings (as every motherboard model needs separate calibration).
*
CPU Sensor*
SenseMi Skew is able to "skew" the CPU reported Tctl temperature. 
"Tdie" is just Tctl - fixed offset reported by the CPU. 
Using SenseMi Skew = Disabled and using the Tdie reading from HWInfo is as close as you'll get to a chip average temperature.


----------



## unknownmiscrean

Shiftstealth said:


> The Q Codes are in the back of the manual, which if you don't have on hand is downloadable from ASUS.com


From the OP of this thread: "Common Q-codes you might run into are listed at the end of the Extreme overclocking guide along with other useful information even if you don't intend to push your system to its limits. It's a recommended read for all users new to the AM4 platform. Please be aware that the C6H Manual currently isn't accurate when it comes to describing Q-codes. Also note that they're usually not error codes but status codes outputted for debug reasons at certain stages during the boot process."

If they have fixed it great. But I have not been aware of this.


----------



## Frikencio

Reseated CPU
Reapplied thermal paste (MX-4)

Same temps, nothing changed.

Seems that I am getting the worst luck here, with my old 1700 that I needed a lot of vcore to get 3.8Ghz and now this, a temperature bug that renders my CPU at 1700 levels.

@elmor I need help, or just send me X470 board... tired


----------



## AndehX

Still getting cold boot issues with the 2700X (same issues I had with the 1700) CPU @ stock and memory @ 3466 (stilts 3466 preset) I get constant F9 reboots for about 10 minutes, before it eventually passes and then stops on 7A. Manual resetting 5 or 6 times gets past this before it eventually boots.

What gives? Have I got yet another CPU with a crappy IMC? Can I be that unlucky? Or this is actually down to the bios of the motherboard?


----------



## lordzed83

@Moutsatsos @elmor
6101 passed my 7 hour constant render test. ALL GOOD TO GO  Best bios since 6001 in my case 

Really could use 4k upgrade but damn things are overheating at raves and battery life is JUNK and without case Sound gets destroyed by BASSSS 
https://youtu.be/3gsyyTmTESg?t=982

In other news My custom made Saiyan gear turned out to be UV REACTIVE !!!!!


Spoiler















so far 50k of running 5 hour rave in it and ghoung out runnign 10-15k in a minute


----------



## 3200MHz

6101 got 1800X stable @ 4GHz with under 1.3375 volts. Memory is OC'ed with Ryzen Memory Calculator Profile V1 Safe timings.
Did stress tests, and now an ultimate test - 4K x265 @ placebo profile encoding.
No issues whatsoever. Very happy.

The config is: https://valid.x86.fr/mz8vik
Chassis: Thermaltake Core X9 (2x200 mm intake fans, 1x 120 mm exhaust fan)
CPU cooler: Arctic Liquid Freezer 360 (6x120 mm fans push-pull)




Spoiler






Code:


[2018/04/20 16:06:05]
Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P. Standard]
D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3200 14-14-14-34-1.35V]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
CPU Core Ratio [40.00]
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
CPU Offset Mode Sign [-]
- CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.01250]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.02500]
DRAM Voltage [1.35000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [1.80000]
1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
Trc [50]
TrrdS [6]
TrrdL [8]
Tfaw [33]
TwtrS [4]
TwtrL [12]
Twr [24]
Trcpage [Auto]
TrdrdScl [2]
TwrwrScl [2]
Trfc [416]
Trfc2 [309]
Trfc4 [190]
Tcwl [14]
Trtp [12]
Trdwr [7]
Twrrd [3]
TwrwrSc [1]
TwrwrSd [6]
TwrwrDd [6]
TrdrdSc [1]
TrdrdSd [5]
TrdrdDd [5]
Tcke [8]
ProcODT [Auto]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Auto]
Power Down Enable [Auto]
RttNom [Auto]
RttWr [Auto]
RttPark [Auto]
MemAddrCmdSetup [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
MemCkeSetup [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [Auto]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CLDO VDDP voltage [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 1]
CPU Current Capability [Auto]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
DRAM Current Capability [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [Auto]
Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Auto]
SVM Mode [Enabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 0 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 1 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 2 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 3 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 4 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 5 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 6 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 7 Enable [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
Q-Code LED Function [POST Code Only]
Primary Video Device [PCIE / PCI Video]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
NVMe RAID mode [Disabled]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX8_2：X4/X4 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
When system is in working state [Off]
When system is in sleep, hibernate or soft off states [Off]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
Wi-Fi Controller [Enabled]
Bluetooth Controller [Enabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for U31G2_1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for U31G2_EC1 [Auto]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [Samsung SSD 850 PRO 1TB]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
JetFlashTS2GJFV30 8.07 [Auto]
U31G2_1 [Enabled]
U31G1_1 [Enabled]
U31G1_2 [Enabled]
U31G1_3 [Enabled]
U31G1_4 [Enabled]
U31G1_5 [Enabled]
U31G1_6 [Enabled]
U31G1_7 [Enabled]
U31G1_8 [Enabled]
U31G1_9 [Enabled]
U31G1_10 [Enabled]
USB_11 [Enabled]
USB_12 [Enabled]
USB_13 [Enabled]
USB_14 [Enabled]
USB_15 [Enabled]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
EXT_Sensor1  Temperature [Monitor]
EXT_Sensor2  Temperature [Monitor]
EXT_Sensor3  Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan Speed [Monitor]
RAD Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
RAD Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
Extension Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Extension Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Extension Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
W_FLOW2 Speed [Monitor]
W_IN2 Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT2 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Manual]
CPU Upper Temperature [75]
CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
CPU Middle Temperature [70]
CPU Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [70]
CPU Lower Temperature [20]
CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%) [10]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 1 Upper Temperature [70]
Chassis Fan 1 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 1 Middle Temperature [45]
Chassis Fan 1 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
Chassis Fan 1 Lower Temperature [40]
Chassis Fan 1 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [24]
Allow Fan Stop [Disabled]
W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
RAD Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
RAD Fan 1 Profile [Manual]
RAD Fan 1 Upper Temperature [70]
RAD Fan 1 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle Temperature [45]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
RAD Fan 1 Lower Temperature [40]
RAD Fan 1 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
Allow Fan Stop [Disabled]
RAD Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
RAD Fan 2 Profile [Manual]
RAD Fan 2 Upper Temperature [70]
RAD Fan 2 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 3 Middle Temperature [45]
Chassis Fan 3 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
RAD Fan 2 Lower Temperature [40]
RAD Fan 2 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
Allow Fan Stop [Disabled]
Extension Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Extension Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Extension Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Extension Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Extension Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Extension Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Extension Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Extension Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Extension Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Extension Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Extension Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Extension Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
U31G1_1 [Enabled]
U31G1_2 [Enabled]
U31G1_3 [Enabled]
U31G1_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Auto]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 4 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 5 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 2 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 3 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
POST Report [5 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name []
Save to Profile [1]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


----------



## 3200MHz

Deleted - forum database glitch - multiple posts


----------



## 3200MHz

Deleted - forum database glitch - multiple posts


----------



## 1usmus

Time to start testing own 2700X batch 1807 
CH6 6101

4410mhz single 4230mhz all threads , offset +0.1250 :devil:


----------



## Neoony

lordzed83 said:


> @Neoony yup qfan works like on 6001


Thanks a lot!



GraveNoX said:


> Only 1314cb at 4.12Ghz ? You should get at least 1800cb with that clock. Your CPU is dead or something or is throttling to the point that it runs way slower than it should.


Probably because he mentions SMT off?



CodyPredy said:


> Currently update to 6004 - looks stable at my old settings([email protected] , [email protected]) but the fans speeds are all over the place. Using the case fans on PWM in a Phanteks Evolv case...any ideas?


Update to 6101, people mentioned fans behaving better

https://www.mediafire.com/folder/xcheoyf3gq1e4/Release

----

BTW
There is new chipset driver https://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Windows+10+-+64








This time there is also AMD GPIO Driver update, along with AMD PCI device driver. (usually it was only PCI driver update for quite a few chipset driver updates for me)


----------



## Clukos

1usmus said:


> Time to start testing own 2700X batch 1807
> CH6 6101
> 
> 4410mhz single 4230mhz all threads , offset +0.1250 :devil:



Is there an option from the bios to set single core frequency?


----------



## Esenel

Clukos said:


> Is there an option from the bios to set single core frequency?


The used Feature is Performance Enhancer. Also called CorePerformanceBoost. @1usmus. Correct me if I am wrong ;-)


----------



## Frikencio

I want to test if this motherboard is giving my CPU the wrong voltage. 4Ghz seems stable @ 1.2V

Only if this CPU would let me raise the voltage and not go into Thermal Shutdown...


----------



## Frikencio

Looks like the CPU has potential. 4Ghz @ 1.175V passes IBT.

Need to fix the temperature reading issue (not just reading, system shutdowns), need help.


----------



## lcbbcl

Frikencio said:


> Looks like the CPU has potential. 4Ghz @ 1.175V passes IBT.
> 
> Need to fix the temperature reading issue (not just reading, system shutdowns), need help.


So the actual wall for zen+ its the temp?hmm nice
I am not expert but it can't be a bug in bios?i mean for ryzen 1 need to extract 20C and for ryzen 2 just 10C offset,and ofc for non x he need to ignore the offset


----------



## Timur Born

10 loops of Standard "Stress Level" don't tell you much other than that the CPU should stay stable at medium short loads with resting time in between. It's more of a lottery than a statement about long-term stability.


----------



## Frikencio

lcbbcl said:


> So the actual wall for zen+ its the temp?hmm nice
> I am not expert but it can't be a bug in bios?i mean for ryzen 1 need to extract 20C and for ryzen 2 just 10C offset,and ofc for non x he need to ignore the offset


The wall is only for me because of some glitch or bug that is affecting my CPU+MOBO combo. Cooler is seated properly.


----------



## Johan45

Ryzen 2700X and G.Skill FlareX 4000CL14


----------



## Clukos

Johan45 said:


> Ryzen 2700X and G.Skill FlareX 4000CL14


That's nice, how much DRAM/Soc voltage?


----------



## sugarhell

Johan45 said:


> Ryzen 2700X and G.Skill FlareX 4000CL14


Wow 4000...

Can you share the sub timings? That would be great


----------



## Amir007

Johan45 said:


> Ryzen 2700X and G.Skill FlareX 4000CL14


That's impressive actually but is it stable enough to play games at least???...so if this Zen+ can achieve 4000Mhz thus far I wonder what Zen2 will bring. Does anyone know if we will have ddr5 by then?


----------



## Johan45

Clukos said:


> That's nice, how much DRAM/Soc voltage?


1.2V SOC and 1.65V DRAM


sugarhell said:


> Wow 4000...
> 
> Can you share the sub timings? That would be great


Not ATM shut down for now and have a big day ahead. Maybe tomorrow but it's not a 24/7 thing



Amir007 said:


> That's impressive actually but is it stable at least???...so if this Zen+ can achieve 4000Mhz thus far I wonder what Zen2 will achieve. Does anyone know if we will have ddr5 by then?


No that's not stable, this is for benching. But with some work, someone might be able to stabilize in the CL18-19 range

Here's a couple benchmarks


----------



## sugarhell

Johan45 said:


> 1.2V SOC and 1.65V DRAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Not ATM shut down for now and have a big day ahead. Maybe tomorrow but it's not a 24/7 thing
> 
> 
> 
> No that's not stable, this is for benching. But with some work, someone might be able to stabilize in the CL18-19 range
> 
> Here's a couple benchmarks


Thanks man, have a nice day!


----------



## lordzed83

*ACE*



Johan45 said:


> 1.2V SOC and 1.65V DRAM
> 
> 
> Not ATM shut down for now and have a big day ahead. Maybe tomorrow but it's not a 24/7 thing
> 
> 
> 
> No that's not stable, this is for benching. But with some work, someone might be able to stabilize in the CL18-19 range
> 
> Here's a couple benchmarks


Thats more like it. When i egt my binned cpu and combine with my 3733 memory kit with my cooling will be interesting ^^


----------



## 3200MHz

Johan45 said:


> Ryzen 2700X and G.Skill FlareX 4000CL14


That's a one nice set of RAM.


----------



## Esenel

lordzed83 said:


> Thats more like it. When i egt my binned cpu and combine with my 3733 memory kit with my cooling will be interesting ^^


I hope you have more luck.
Mine seems to be ****ty as hell. And my RAM shoud also not be the worst choice (3600 CL15).

Performance Enhancer Level 3 needs at least +0.1317V which results in an all-core VCore of ~1.487V during Firestrike and that for 4125 Mhz while RAM at stock. Spikes of up to 1.7V (no heavy load).

RAM of 3466 Mhz fails in the first 20% with a lot of different settings (SOC,RAM Volts, PRoc,etc.)even at stock CPU clock with some extra juice.

3333Mhz seems doable at stock now.

But compared to [email protected] with 3466CL14 I don't know what to say :-D


----------



## Johan45

3200MHz said:


> That's one nice set of RAM.


FlareX isn't much different aside from some timings than typical Samsung "B", just more AMD friendly


----------



## Korennya

So i've been running my 1600x @4.0ghz @1.4v and 3200 ddr for the past 8 months or so. Still on 1701 bios and using llc auto. svi2 voltage says 1.4 idle and droops to 1.375 load. I was thinking today, is there any real difference between that and trying to set 1.375v with llc4? I'd end up with 1.375v load still, but idle voltage would drop to 1.37v too. Wouldbn't that be better?

My pc runs 24/7 with about 75% continuous cpu load. This load isn't high enough to cause a vdroop. so it' running most of the time at 1.4v. I know llc can cause some pretty nasty voltage overshoots, but since we're talking about a continous load which scenario would end up being better? 

1701 has been pretty good to me so I"m hesitant to "upgrade" to 6101 and such. Only issues it's giving me is cold boot, and since i never cold boot, it's not an issue


----------



## 1usmus

I now spent 6 hours testing the 2700X on this "wonderful board"

problems that I found on 6101:

1) sense mi skew does not work
2) the power consumption sensors lie, the sensors of the voltage lie on any version Hwinfo
3) thermal protection does not work, around 105 degrees the system simply freezes
4) precision boost with manual setting does not work, maximum 3700 MHz (you spoiled this mode to make a PR for Stilt??? only his mode worked fine)
5) manual overclocking + offset mode does not work, bug with a multiplier of 22.5, (in agesa 1.0.0.6 it was fixed, but now it's with us again)
6) cold boot again
7) and i'm afraid the memory overclock
8) the pump does not recognize the correct speed
9) abnormal speed drops M2
10) CAM NZXT 120+ degreece
11) Corsar link not working


6101 epic ***** ... you had 8 weeks to make a normal bios ... but did not do anything...you for 1 year could not adjust the sensors!!!


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Johan45 said:


> Ryzen 2700X and G.Skill FlareX 4000CL14


Nice probably have the same memory and will get the 2700x next week. My memory is rated at CL 18 (XMP). I wonder if your system runs stable with 4000 MHZ at CL14? I have these modules:

https://geizhals.de/g-skill-trident-z-rgb-dimm-kit-16gb-f4-4000c18d-16gtzr-a1561167.html


----------



## Frikencio

1usmus said:


> I now spent 6 hours testing the 2700X on this "wonderful board"
> 
> problems that I found on 6101:
> 
> 1) sense mi skew does not work
> 2) the power consumption sensors lie, the sensors of the voltage lie on any version Hwinfo
> 3) thermal protection does not work, around 105 degrees the system simply freezes
> 4) precision boost with manual setting does not work, maximum 3700 MHz (you spoiled this mode to make a PR for Stilt??? only his mode worked fine)
> 5) manual overclocking + offset mode does not work, bug with a multiplier of 22.5, (in agesa 1.0.0.6 it was fixed, but now it's with us again)
> 6) cold boot again
> 7) and i'm afraid the memory overclock
> 8) the pump does not recognize the correct speed
> 9) abnormal speed drops M2
> 
> 
> 6101 epic ***** ... you had 8 weeks to make a normal bios ... but did not do anything...you for 1 year could not adjust the sensors!!!


Same but:

3) Thermal Shutdown for me is at 115ºC and it shutdowns the system (I am getting 115ºC just with 1.25V W t F)
3) I found out that the way this new CPU tells you "you need more vcore" is by freezing in Windows, it does not give you Q8 code like the previous series.


----------



## Esenel

1usmus said:


> I now spent 6 hours testing the 2700X on this "wonderful board"
> 
> problems that I found on 6101:
> 
> 1) sense mi skew does not work
> 2) the power consumption sensors lie, the sensors of the voltage lie on any version Hwinfo
> 3) thermal protection does not work, around 105 degrees the system simply freezes
> 4) precision boost with manual setting does not work, maximum 3700 MHz (you spoiled this mode to make a PR for Stilt??? only his mode worked fine)
> 5) manual overclocking + offset mode does not work, bug with a multiplier of 22.5, (in agesa 1.0.0.6 it was fixed, but now it's with us again)
> 6) cold boot again
> 7) and i'm afraid the memory overclock
> 8) the pump does not recognize the correct speed
> 9) abnormal speed drops M2
> 
> 
> 6101 epic ***** ... you had 8 weeks to make a normal bios ... but did not do anything...you for 1 year could not adjust the sensors!!!


Thanks for your infos. I was going crazy because nothing was stable or worked. So it looks like bios is messed up:-/
Only thing which seems to work is 3333Mhz CL14 on Stock CPU -.- 
now at 320% HCI and ongoing.

Every overclock out of stock failed for me as well.
Memory above 3333 Mhz is a mess...

Keep posting your findings


----------



## Clukos

Boot at 4.4 on my 2700x:










CPU-Z/Aida64 at 4.35 all cores @ 1.45 vcore:


----------



## Esenel

Clukos said:


> Boot at 4.4 on my 2700x:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-Z/Aida64 at 4.35 all cores @ 1.45 vcore:


And now try Prime, MemTest or Firestrike -----------> :buttkick:

Good luck ;-)


----------



## Pilotasso

1usmus said:


> I now spent 6 hours testing the 2700X on this "wonderful board"
> 
> problems that I found on 6101:
> 
> 1) sense mi skew does not work
> 2) the power consumption sensors lie, the sensors of the voltage lie on any version Hwinfo
> 3) thermal protection does not work, around 105 degrees the system simply freezes
> 4) precision boost with manual setting does not work, maximum 3700 MHz (you spoiled this mode to make a PR for Stilt??? only his mode worked fine)
> 5) manual overclocking + offset mode does not work, bug with a multiplier of 22.5, (in agesa 1.0.0.6 it was fixed, but now it's with us again)
> 6) cold boot again
> 7) and i'm afraid the memory overclock
> 8) the pump does not recognize the correct speed
> 9) abnormal speed drops M2
> 
> 
> 6101 epic ***** ... you had 8 weeks to make a normal bios ... but did not do anything...you for 1 year could not adjust the sensors!!!


I have a 2700X here next to me waiting to be installed 
So what is the BIOS version do you recommend at this time?


----------



## CodyPredy

Considering the other has the issues with fans I'm guessing 6101 is your best bet.


----------



## 1usmus

sensors


----------



## Johan45

Whatisthisfor said:


> Nice probably have the same memory and will get the 2700x next week. My memory is rated at CL 18 (XMP). I wonder if your system runs stable with 4000 MHZ at CL14? I have these modules:
> 
> https://geizhals.de/g-skill-trident-z-rgb-dimm-kit-16gb-f4-4000c18d-16gtzr-a1561167.html


Not even close, that is for benchmarking only, well and to say I could


----------



## Frikencio

1usmus said:


> sensors


Why isnt my water boiling?


----------



## 1usmus

Frikencio said:


> Why isnt my water boiling?


impressive


----------



## Dbsjej56464

1usmus said:


> sensors


That's a pretty awesome CB score! In your experience so far, would you upgrade to the 2700x from the 1700x?


----------



## hurricane28

No sensor problems here, everything works like a charm,well, the sensors at least lol.


----------



## 1usmus

Sideways2k said:


> That's a pretty awesome CB score! In your experience so far, would you upgrade to the 2700x from the 1700x?


my overclocking greatly limits faulty sensors...
from 1700 ( 3900 did not work consistently )



hurricane28 said:


> No sensor problems here, everything works like a charm,well, the sensors at least lol.


yep :wubsmiley :jerry:


----------



## hughjazz44

Frikencio said:


> Why isnt my water boiling?


AIOs are sealed units. Any fluid under pressure will have a higher boiling point. Also, the coolant inside is likely some solution, and not pure water. That will also raise the boiling point.

Srsly though, the reading is probably wrong.


----------



## Neoony

Frikencio said:


> Why isnt my water boiling?



wow, those really make no sense xD
Including the CPU and CPU (socket) temp in motherboard section.

If my socket is 48C the CPU is 65C...but its not exactly going up together completely
But why would Tdie be different than CPU in motherboard section (for me its literally linked) and water so cool is weird.

But the values overall seem to say that its not running very cool...
However your "Motherboard" is pretty cool.

Weird xD

//If they were somehow true, it would seem that the heat isnt transfered to the water somehow. D:


----------



## hurricane28

1usmus said:


> my overclocking greatly limits faulty sensors...
> from 1700 ( 3900 did not work consistently )
> 
> 
> 
> yep :wubsmiley :jerry:


Weird thing is that in BIOS nor Windows can get the CPU speeds correctly... So this is still not fixed Lmao. All the other programs like hardwareinfo64, my Logitech ARX app etc. report correct values except Windows and the BIOS itself. I am on 6101 BIOS btw.


----------



## Frikencio

Neoony said:


> wow, those really make no sense xD
> Including the CPU and CPU (socket) temp in motherboard section.
> 
> If my socket is 48C the CPU is 65C...but its not exactly going up together completely
> But why would Tdie be different than CPU in motherboard section (for me its literally linked) and water so cool is weird.
> 
> But the values overall seem to say that its not running very cool...
> However your "Motherboard" is pretty cool.
> 
> Weird xD
> 
> //If they were somehow true, it would seem that the heat isnt transfered to the water somehow. D:


I tried reseating CPU twice and the TIM spread is good....


----------



## CodyPredy

Another sad part is that they marked 6004 as stable and it had serious fan issues. Switched to 6101....Jesus it's going to a cluster**** all over again.


----------



## LightningManGTS

yeah I don't know.... like I can get 4.25ghz and thats only bench stable and tops out at 90c. atm i'm running 4225mhz and that tops out at like 85c and is prime stable but thats also at llc4/5


----------



## knightriot

On my C6h with 4 radiators , my 1800X idle temp .... lower than my ambient temp(23*c / 27*c)


----------



## hurricane28

CodyPredy said:


> Another sad part is that they marked 6004 as stable and it had serious fan issues. Switched to 6101....Jesus it's going to a cluster**** all over again.


lol, that's like not even funny man.. I have no fan issues anymore luckily. 

I have problems with stability of my RAM and CPU atm.. But i will get there, i only need to convince this RAM and CPU and motherboard that i want to run it at these frequencies no matter what and they better be okay with it Lmao.


----------



## Plissken

Coming from 6001 had the fan issue with 6004 too, now I'm on 6101 and seems ok but I'm not 100% sure... looks like the best is 6001 for now (no fan issue at all).


----------



## usoldier

Hello just installed my 2700X iam using bios 6101 - Max temps using Prime95 using 128-128 FFT run in place 15minute run 55cº Tdie HWinfo64 version 5.83-3420 

Vcore Auto gives me a reading of 1.300v load - 1.475v non load this seams too high no ??? 

Soc voltage default 1.137 

Now time to set my old timings on ram and work from there i gess.


----------



## stewwy

another vote for 6101....so far

fans ok 
temps ok 
ram stable so far @3200 14-13-13-13-31 running overnight, I'll post if it's stable ( 4 x 8 bdie)
using the stilts OC @lvl 3
and using elmores method for getting a blk overclock to 101 without it hitting the 3700 mhz wall.
It boosts to 4367/4113 all core which is prime stable for 30mins @ 67degrees, I am on a custom loop though

I know I'm safe using up to blk ~104 before I get Nvme problems.

from my limited experience with the 2700X ... 
you can't get the best out of it overclocking it the same way as the 1700

You need to use whats in the chip rather than using the bios to force it into one high power state
I think enabling the enhancements and blk overclocking is the way forward

Edit voltage during stress run was 1.352v @ 4113


----------



## Mrkillerhomer

1M4TO said:


> check the psu.
> i had the exact same psu and it failed after few years of services..
> random black screens, shutdowns, fan of gpu going crazy (1080TI) and so on..


The PSU is brand new. So kinda doubt it could be that, but how should/could i test it?


----------



## lordzed83

@1usmus maybe its 2000 series bug ?? Its working MINT on my 1700x like best bios since Your's moded 6101 !!! Ran all sorts of tests Rendering for ghours ect memtest ibt realbench and so on all good. I have SensMi dissabled in bioss Both of them


----------



## zGunBLADEz

1usmus said:


> I now spent 6 hours testing the 2700X on this "wonderful board"
> 
> problems that I found on 6101:
> 
> 1) sense mi skew does not work
> 2) the power consumption sensors lie, the sensors of the voltage lie on any version Hwinfo
> 3) thermal protection does not work, around 105 degrees the system simply freezes
> 4) precision boost with manual setting does not work, maximum 3700 MHz (you spoiled this mode to make a PR for Stilt??? only his mode worked fine)
> 5) manual overclocking + offset mode does not work, bug with a multiplier of 22.5, (in agesa 1.0.0.6 it was fixed, but now it's with us again)
> 6) cold boot again
> 7) and i'm afraid the memory overclock
> 8) the pump does not recognize the correct speed
> 9) abnormal speed drops M2
> 
> 
> 6101 epic ***** ... you had 8 weeks to make a normal bios ... but did not do anything...you for 1 year could not adjust the sensors!!!


Told you guys their mobos including the intel "Z370" im using for my 8700K are CRAP idk what happen but they messed up badddddddd


----------



## skellattarr

I have a 1800x cpu and running on bios 6001.. I would like to know if the new bios 6004 or 6101 will work on my cpu?


----------



## Jesaul

neur0cide said:


> I've got a lot more testing to do but I had to leave for the weekend. Next week I'll test 2DPC SR B-die and 1DPC DR B-die, then different BIOS versions and then my old R5 1600 with a recent BIOS.
> If I can't make significant progress, I will return the 2600 and switch back to my 1600 and BIOS 1401.


Testers have reported that they found no significant changes on the infinity fabric... and overclocking is a pain.
I'm skipping Zen+ for good, just watching with [email protected]


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Jesaul said:


> Testers have reported that they found no significant changes on the infinity fabric... and overclocking is a pain.
> I'm skipping Zen+ for good, just watching with [email protected]


They finding the exact same thing we "overclockers" found on Ryzen back then when the system is properly tweaked ((thats why reviews are good this time around)) as you dont need to mess too much with it.

As a overclocker cpu, is a major pita not only runs hotter than the first ryzen the overclock headroom is not that great either. When you see a cpu asking you over 0.200v for 200mhz more is like really bro theres nothing new on the table


----------



## Esenel

*2700X + BIOS 6101*

[email protected] 3333Mhz CL14 - CPU Stock -.-

Cinebench:1801
AIDA:64,4ns
Memtest: 400%
Prime 28.10 12-128 FFT: +1h => CPU (Tdie) max 62.4°C; VCore max 1.275V; Package Power 139W

CPU VCore: Offset +0.00625
SOC: 1.1V
DRAM Voltage: 1.415V


[email protected] CL14 - CPU CPB Level3

Cinebench:1870
AIDA:61ns


----------



## PeerlessGirl

I am stable @ my old 1600 timings of 3200, and using PE level 3 and a voltage offset of 0.05000, I'm seeing HWInfo giving me 1.5v+ sustained load volts, I'm guessing that's not safe if accurate, though it never gets above 60-70c. I've also got those weird fan ramping issues again from way back (setting a ramp time doesn't help that).
@elmor do you have any thoughts on if that's safe long-term to run at? Do you think HWInfo (Latest beta) is wrong?

Also CorsairLink always sees my CPU at about 88-98c package, but I assume that's just Link being stupid.


----------



## Esenel

*2700X + BIOS 6101*

Sensor reading of CPU (Tdie) might be quite accurate for me.

During Prime 128-128 FFT with CPU PE Level 3 (Offset +0.125V) + 3333MhzCL14 (1.415V + SOC 1.1V)

=> CPU Core Voltage 1.394V results in ~82°C of CPU (Tdie) @ ~190W.

Attached thermal picture of the back of the mainboard confirms this crazy temps.


And a thermal of the VRMs. They reported ~70°C.


----------



## superchad

should I update to 6101 or 6004 to install my 2700X?


----------



## hurricane28

1usmus said:


> I now spent 6 hours testing the 2700X on this "wonderful board"
> 
> problems that I found on 6101:
> 
> 1) sense mi skew does not work
> 2) the power consumption sensors lie, the sensors of the voltage lie on any version Hwinfo
> 3) thermal protection does not work, around 105 degrees the system simply freezes
> 4) precision boost with manual setting does not work, maximum 3700 MHz (you spoiled this mode to make a PR for Stilt??? only his mode worked fine)
> 5) manual overclocking + offset mode does not work, bug with a multiplier of 22.5, (in agesa 1.0.0.6 it was fixed, but now it's with us again)
> 6) cold boot again
> 7) and i'm afraid the memory overclock
> 8) the pump does not recognize the correct speed
> 9) abnormal speed drops M2
> 
> 
> 6101 epic ***** ... you had 8 weeks to make a normal bios ... but did not do anything...you for 1 year could not adjust the sensors!!!


Dude what are you talking about? 

My sensor readings are just fine, never been better to be fair. I am not saying that This board is perfect by any means and Asus is becoming very very lazy with software which they now hopefully fix now we complain towards Elmor. If they not fix this asap this will result in loss of lots of customers that going to buy elsewhere. 

The only problem i have is with stability now, this dates back from the 1701 BIOS and that stability never returned unfortunately... They claim its AMD but i know other people that have Asus and MSI motherboards who had an increase of stability instead of decrease.


----------



## RobrPatty

superchad said:


> should I update to 6101 or 6004 to install my 2700X?


Stay with 6004. 6101 freezes.


----------



## blair

In light of 6101 releasing and still using 3501 release i decided to upgrade my BIOS to latest.. Reset before upgrade, reset after upgrade

I pretended i know nothing about my 1700 and am starting from scratch in overclocking.

I started at 1.3875v in BIOS, with 40x Multi.
I noted that vDroop under load was rather bad with a load voltage under 1.300v (TFN12 in HWInfo).
I progressively went through LLC 1-5 noting the Load and Idle voltages for VCORE and SOC.

SOC on auto was consistently 0.856v for all LLC settings (expected) with occasional spikes to 0.862v.

I found that LLC5 is the best option when the aim is 'Solid voltage Idle vs Load'. At LLC5 with BIOS set to 1.3875v in Windows i see 1.387v Load and 1.387v Idle.

I decided this was good... Let OCCT (v4.51) Run overnight (about 7hrs) and it lasted throughout without issues.

I'll try some other CPU stress tests over the coming days to see where it really dies..

Currently temps look fine under OCCT load with a MAX reported temp of 74.3C and a 'Current Temp' solid around 66C.

once again SOC is on auto, DRAM Auto, nothing changed but CPU, I feel that when i start toying with SOC i'll see my temps exceed 70C under load as i'll probably end up around 1.1v on SOC... however i think for this time around i might just try and get 3200 CL14 running.. possibly 3333 CL14-15.

So far though, 6101 seems good, i'm not noticing any glaring issues.. but then again i never noticed too many issues on any previous release either


----------



## superchad

RobrPatty said:


> Stay with 6004. 6101 freezes.


Ok, are there any major issues with 6004 that I should be aware of?


----------



## mtrai

Okay just got the 2700x today. 6101 bios was an unmitigated disaster. Endless boot loops or just plain failure to to boot with AD code. Moved ram around, only left 1 8 gig stick in and endless resets just trying to get to fail safe. Finally managed to boot with 6101, however on reboot back to the endless boot failures with AD. Did not matter 1 or 2 sticks of ram.

Anyhow I flashed to 6002 worked perfectly.
Then flashed to 6003 works great as well.

4300 manual overclock is what seems stable for my CPU. Work in progress. No gains from my ram...it is just crap TBH.

C6H Wifi Non modified bios. 6003 bios Elmor provided in most tests.


----------



## Pilotasso

zGunBLADEz said:


> Told you guys their mobos including the intel "Z370" im using for my 8700K are CRAP idk what happen but they messed up badddddddd


ASUS got a commendation for overclocking potential by gamersnexus. They have probably have the best AM4 boards right now.


----------



## Pilotasso

By the way Im using BIOS 6101 and its working well so far with the new 2700X. Still testing CPU at stock but managed 4 sticks of Trident Z's 4266 RAM up to 3400 CL14. Will try all the way to 3600 tomorrow.


----------



## Brko

BIOS 6101, latest "problematic" HWInfo seems fine. Works flawlessly with R5 1600. Next week I'm getting R5 2600, so we will see then.


----------



## finalheaven

BIOS 6101 working well.

1700 @ 3.8ghz (P-State Overclock)

Memory: *3333 @ 14-14-14-14-30-1T (4x8GB)*
CPU Offset @ +0.125v (VID = 26)
SOC @ 1.05v
DDR @ 1.375v
DDR Boot @ 1.375v
ProcODT: 53.3
Stilt's 3333 fast timings
Geardown Enabled


----------



## lcbbcl

hurricane28 said:


> Dude what are you talking about?
> 
> My sensor readings are just fine, never been better to be fair. I am not saying that This board is perfect by any means and Asus is becoming very very lazy with software which they now hopefully fix now we complain towards Elmor. If they not fix this asap this will result in loss of lots of customers that going to buy elsewhere.
> 
> The only problem i have is with stability now, this dates back from the 1701 BIOS and that stability never returned unfortunately... They claim its AMD but i know other people that have Asus and MSI motherboards who had an increase of stability instead of decrease.


You have 1600 and he talk about 2700x.
My 1700x act "ok" compared with my 2700x.


----------



## hughjazz44

Ok, so my 2700X is stable at 4.15GHz and 1.375v. I can boot and run benchmarks at 4.2GHz, but even at 1.425v, it will eventually crash. It might be a thermal issue (I'm using an air tower cooler). Temps rise quick and hard under a large load (Prime95 Small FFTs) and will get up to 100C Tdie. Maybe if I had a large AIO, I could dump volts into it and keep a steady 4.2GHz, but it hardly seems worth it. 4.3GHz will boot into Windows, but will crash under any load almost immediately. That 4.35GHz XFR is just a tease. 

My 1700X topped out at 3.8GHz, and my new 2700X tops out at 4.15GHz. I guess a 350MHz improvement isn't bad. I really wanted to hit a stable 4.2GHz (It's a nice, even sounding number). This CPU is no slouch. It crushes workloads, but I really wish AMD could hit higher clocks. I'd like to see 4.5GHz or higher. 

For the record:

CB15 Multi Core = 1858 / Single Core = 170


----------



## Esenel

Pilotasso said:


> By the way Im using BIOS 6101 and its working well so far with the new 2700X. Still testing CPU at stock but managed 4 sticks of Trident Z's 4266 RAM up to 3400 CL14. Will try all the way to 3600 tomorrow.


Is this 400% MemTest stable?


----------



## PeerlessGirl

I'm on 6101 with no bios issues, besides potentially insane boost and PE level 3 volts..heh. I can sustain 4.2 @ 1.425v, but 4.3 is a no-go (if I do it the old way). PE 3 boosts to 4.3-4.4 depending on the core and the load.

MY Multi CB score is 1418 tops at this point (That's a 2600x).


----------



## Clukos

RobrPatty said:


> Stay with 6004. 6101 freezes.



Oh! So the freezes are only in BIOS 6101? @elmor do you know anything about that?

I've only had a few when stress testing and overclocking.


----------



## MacG32

"...leaving the motherboard at default and altering just the CPU multiplier is sufficient..."

https://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_ryzen_7_2700x_review,29.html

Hilbert's made a completely stable and benchable 4.4GHz as simple as can be with Flare X 3200MHz CL14 memory. Interesting...


----------



## usoldier

MacG32 said:


> "...leaving the motherboard at default and altering just the CPU multiplier is sufficient..."
> 
> https://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_ryzen_7_2700x_review,29.html
> 
> Hilbert's made a completely stable and benchable 4.4GHz as simple as can be with Flare X 3200MHz CL14 memory. Interesting...


Cool going to give it a try , thanks for the tip


----------



## hughjazz44

PeerlessGirl said:


> I'm on 6101 with no bios issues, besides potentially insane boost and PE level 3 volts..heh. I can sustain 4.2 @ 1.425v, but 4.3 is a no-go (if I do it the old way). PE 3 boosts to 4.3-4.4 depending on the core and the load.
> 
> MY Multi CB score is 1418 tops at this point (That's a 2600x).


What kind of cooler do you have?


----------



## PeerlessGirl

hughjazz44 said:


> What kind of cooler do you have?



Corsair h110i running ML Pros. I'm topping out in the 60s and high 70s (the latter from OCCT). But the volts I'm seeing scurr me, if they're accurate..should've probably checked Ryzenmaster.


----------



## usoldier

Uau is it normal that 2700X at stock cpu boost clock to 4350 on 2 cores and SVI2 reads up to 1.5v ? Isnt 1.5v way over the top or its just the XFR thing doing its stuff ?


----------



## Gettz8488

usoldier said:


> Uau is it normal that 2700X at stock cpu boost clock to 4350 on 2 cores and SVI2 reads up to 1.5v ? Isnt 1.5v way over the top or its just the XFR thing doing its stuff ?




This is my question as well 1.54ish I get when boosting isn’t that crazy high?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## usoldier

stewwy said:


> another vote for 6101....so far
> 
> fans ok
> temps ok
> ram stable so far @3200 14-13-13-13-31 running overnight, I'll post if it's stable ( 4 x 8 bdie)
> using the stilts OC @lvl 3
> and using elmores method for getting a blk overclock to 101 without it hitting the 3700 mhz wall.
> It boosts to 4367/4113 all core which is prime stable for 30mins @ 67degrees, I am on a custom loop though
> 
> I know I'm safe using up to blk ~104 before I get Nvme problems.
> 
> from my limited experience with the 2700X ...
> you can't get the best out of it overclocking it the same way as the 1700
> 
> You need to use whats in the chip rather than using the bios to force it into one high power state
> I think enabling the enhancements and blk overclocking is the way forward
> 
> Edit voltage during stress run was 1.352v @ 4113



What peak voltages do you get on SVI2 TFN sensor ? Mine peaks at 1.5v on the cores that boost to 4.35ghz


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

usoldier said:


> What peak voltages do you get on SVI2 TFN sensor ? Mine peaks at 1.5v on the cores that boost to 4.35ghz


Using BIOS 6004 I'm getting a peak voltage of 1.550 volts on cores boosting to 4.35ghz. Seems excessive. Manually overclocking I can run all-cores stable at 4.3ghz with 1.425 volts. 4.4 seems to be out of reach right now, but i have not tinkered with it much.


----------



## Shiftstealth

RaptormanUSMC said:


> Using BIOS 6004 I'm getting a peak voltage of 1.550 volts on cores boosting to 4.35ghz. Seems excessive. Manually overclocking I can run all-cores stable at 4.3ghz with 1.425 volts. 4.4 seems to be out of reach right now, but i have not tinkered with it much.


I would think AMD adds some extra vcore to account for degradation after 5 years so it's still stable at stock a long time after sale. 4.3 is a good chip man. Grats


----------



## Gettz8488

RaptormanUSMC said:


> Using BIOS 6004 I'm getting a peak voltage of 1.550 volts on cores boosting to 4.35ghz. Seems excessive. Manually overclocking I can run all-cores stable at 4.3ghz with 1.425 volts. 4.4 seems to be out of reach right now, but i have not tinkered with it much.




How are you setting up the overclock so that you still get downvolting?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Gettz8488 said:


> How are you setting up the overclock so that you still get downvolting?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


When manually overclocking I'm simply using the voltage off-set to get downvolting, and setting my clock multiplier to 43.


----------



## Gettz8488

RaptormanUSMC said:


> When manually overclocking I'm simply using the voltage off-set to get downvolting, and setting my clock multiplier to 43.




Mine doesn’t seem to downclock when manually doing it will try again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gettz8488

RaptormanUSMC said:


> When manually overclocking I'm simply using the voltage off-set to get downvolting, and setting my clock multiplier to 43.




Set me multiplier to 42 with a 0.1625+ offset but svi2 is not downvolting any clue as to why?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## superchad

what is the max Tctl/Tdie of a 2700X? and should I manually overclock or use Performance enhancer?


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Gettz8488 said:


> RaptormanUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> When manually overclocking I'm simply using the voltage off-set to get downvolting, and setting my clock multiplier to 43.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set me multiplier to 42 with a 0.1625+ offset but svi2 is not downvolting any clue as to why?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...

Are you changing any other settings besides memory timing? And are you using the Ryzen Balanced power plan?


----------



## Gettz8488

RaptormanUSMC said:


> Are you changing any other settings besides memory timing? And are you using the Ryzen Balanced power plan?




I’m using docp 3200 and windows balanced plan. No other settings touched 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Gettz8488 said:


> RaptormanUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you changing any other settings besides memory timing? And are you using the Ryzen Balanced power plan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m using docp 3200 and windows balanced plan. No other settings touched
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...

Change DOCP to Default, manually set memory frequency, and use one of the Memory Presets or enter your timings manually, and use the Ryzen Balanced power plan instead of the Windows Balanced plan. And in the advanced options of the power plan change the minimum processor state to 50%.


----------



## Frikencio

superchad said:


> what is the max Tctl/Tdie of a 2700X? and should I manually overclock or use Performance enhancer?




Max Tctl is 115ºC, it shutdowns at that temperature.
Tdie is reported as Tctl-10.


----------



## Gettz8488

RaptormanUSMC said:


> Change DOCP to Default, manually set memory frequency, and use one of the Memory Presets or enter your timings manually, and use the Ryzen Balanced power plan instead of the Windows Balanced plan. And in the advanced options of the power plan change the minimum processor state to 50%.




Still nothing what bios version are you running? I’m not on beta


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gettz8488

PeerlessGirl said:


> I'm on 6101 with no bios issues, besides potentially insane boost and PE level 3 volts..heh. I can sustain 4.2 @ 1.425v, but 4.3 is a no-go (if I do it the old way). PE 3 boosts to 4.3-4.4 depending on the core and the load.
> 
> 
> 
> MY Multi CB score is 1418 tops at this point (That's a 2600x).




Where can I get beta bios can’t find link 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## superchad

Frikencio said:


> Max Tctl is 115ºC, it shutdowns at that temperature.
> Tdie is reported as Tctl-10.


thanks, what is maximum recommended temperature?


----------



## finalheaven

Gettz8488 said:


> Where can I get beta bios can’t find link
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Try the first post on the first page.


----------



## hughjazz44

My reported temps are abnormally high.

My 1700X 3.8GHz, under Prime95 Small FFTs load and 1.375v, would hit the high 70's.

My 2700X 4.1GHz, under Prime95 Small FFTs load and 1.375v, is currently at 93.3 degrees. It's been running for 40 mins now. Tctl is 103.3, Tdie is 93.3, Asus CPU is 83, and Asus CPU (socket) is 67.

Considering that the socket temp is substantially lower, even after running for 40 mins, I'm assuming that the reported CPU temps are inaccurate.

Also, when I start Prime95, the CPU temps IMMEDIATELY jump up towards 80 degrees. Even though HWInfo says Tdie is 93.3 degrees, if I touch the bottom of the heat pipes on my tower cooler, they're barely even warm. Certainly nowhere near the boiling point of water...


----------



## Frikencio

superchad said:


> thanks, what is maximum recommended temperature?


I would suggest 95ºC Tctl / 85ºC Tdie max temp 100% load would be the limit I would go for a performance overclock.


----------



## Frikencio

hughjazz44 said:


> My reported temps are abnormally high.
> 
> My 1700X 3.8GHz, under Prime95 Small FFTs load and 1.375v, would hit the high 70's.
> 
> My 2700X 4.1GHz, under Prime95 Small FFTs load and 1.375v, is currently at 93.3 degrees. It's been running for 40 mins now. Tctl is 103.3, Tdie is 93.3, Asus CPU is 83, and CPU (socket) is 67.
> 
> Considering that the socket temp is substantially lower, even after running for 40 mins, I'm assuming that the reported CPU temps are inaccurate.
> 
> Also, when I start Prime95, the CPU temps IMMEDIATELY jump up towards 80 degrees. Even though HWInfo says Tdie is 93.3 degrees, if I touch the bottom of the heat pipes on my tower cooler, they're barely even warm. Certainly nowhere near the boiling point of water...


I have this exact issue... CPU won't let me set higher voltage because 115ºC makes my system to shutdown. I feel that they are fake temps.

I am also touching the copper of my AIO heatsink and it is... warm... maybe 60ºC but not even close to 100ºC... 

I need to know if this is a BIOS issue or CPU issue to RMA something.


----------



## hughjazz44

Frikencio said:


> I have this exact issue... CPU won't let me set higher voltage because 115ºC makes my system to shutdown. I feel that they are fake temps.
> 
> I am also touching the copper of my AIO heatsink and it is... warm... maybe 60ºC but not even close to 100ºC...
> 
> I need to know if this is a BIOS issue or CPU issue to RMA something.


Yeah, if I set my voltage to 1.4v or higher, the temps rapidly rise towards triple digits, and then the system freezes up.

I assume it's BIOS related. I've already replaced my 2700X with a different one, and it's the same story.


----------



## Frikencio

hughjazz44 said:


> Yeah, if I set my voltage to 1.4v or higher, the temps rapidly rise towards triple digits, and then the system freezes up.


Yeah, I set voltage to 1.4V once and my system freezed. And it glitched out everything. No Q8 code, it just freezes.

If it steadly rises to 115ºC it just shutdowns.


----------



## Shiftstealth

hughjazz44 said:


> My reported temps are abnormally high.
> 
> My 1700X 3.8GHz, under Prime95 Small FFTs load and 1.375v, would hit the high 70's.
> 
> My 2700X 4.1GHz, under Prime95 Small FFTs load and 1.375v, is currently at 93.3 degrees. It's been running for 40 mins now. Tctl is 103.3, Tdie is 93.3, Asus CPU is 83, and Asus CPU (socket) is 67.
> 
> Considering that the socket temp is substantially lower, even after running for 40 mins, I'm assuming that the reported CPU temps are inaccurate.
> 
> Also, when I start Prime95, the CPU temps IMMEDIATELY jump up towards 80 degrees. Even though HWInfo says Tdie is 93.3 degrees, if I touch the bottom of the heat pipes on my tower cooler, they're barely even warm. Certainly nowhere near the boiling point of water...


You're using HWINFO 5.83-3420 right? In NZXT CAM my temps go up to like 120, but my temps read 50-60C in HWINFO.


----------



## mito1172

Gettz8488 said:


> Where can I get beta bios can’t find link
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Beta BIOS 6101
http://www.mediafire.com/file/mcaddycuqdc491i/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-6101.zip


----------



## superchad

Frikencio said:


> I would suggest 95ºC Tctl / 85ºC Tdie max temp 100% load would be the limit I would go for a performance overclock.


thanks, right now I am testing a manual overclock, seems good but don't have time to do more testing tonight, but anyways what is the best stress test tool and how long should I run it for

Right now I have 

4.2GHz @1.4v with Tctl reaching about 87.5c running Cinebench R15, haven't had any issues web browsing but have not run a major stress test yet, plan to try to either get higher clocks, or lower voltages.

RAM is DDR4 3000 @1.375v and Vsoc @1.15v, plan to do some timing adjustments to maximize performance of RAM and may try to OC RAM to 3200, If I can't do 3200 ill see if a lower dram voltage and vsoc works

My ram is Corsair LPX 3000 C15 (Hynix, not B-die) what do you think would be the best settings to get 3200 out of it?

Also currently on 6004, I tend to stick with BIOS's that are on the support page for the motherboard and avoid Beta BIOS's


----------



## 1usmus

hughjazz44 said:


> My reported temps are abnormally high.
> 
> My 1700X 3.8GHz, under Prime95 Small FFTs load and 1.375v, would hit the high 70's.
> 
> My 2700X 4.1GHz, under Prime95 Small FFTs load and 1.375v, is currently at 93.3 degrees. It's been running for 40 mins now. Tctl is 103.3, Tdie is 93.3, Asus CPU is 83, and Asus CPU (socket) is 67.
> 
> Considering that the socket temp is substantially lower, even after running for 40 mins, I'm assuming that the reported CPU temps are inaccurate.
> 
> Also, when I start Prime95, the CPU temps IMMEDIATELY jump up towards 80 degrees. Even though HWInfo says Tdie is 93.3 degrees, if I touch the bottom of the heat pipes on my tower cooler, they're barely even warm. Certainly nowhere near the boiling point of water...





Shiftstealth said:


> You're using HWINFO 5.83-3420 right? In NZXT CAM my temps go up to like 120, but my temps read 50-60C in HWINFO.



identically, the temperature rises instantaneously, the sensation that the sensor lies 15-20 degrees
in CAM I have up to 112 degrees


----------



## Gettz8488

superchad said:


> thanks, right now I am testing a manual overclock, seems good but don't have time to do more testing tonight, but anyways what is the best stress test tool and how long should I run it for
> 
> Right now I have
> 
> 4.2GHz @1.4v with Tctl reaching about 87.5c running Cinebench R15, haven't had any issues web browsing but have not run a major stress test yet, plan to try to either get higher clocks, or lower voltages.
> 
> RAM is DDR4 3000 @1.375v and Vsoc @1.15v, plan to do some timing adjustments to maximize performance of RAM and may try to OC RAM to 3200, If I can't do 3200 ill see if a lower dram voltage and vsoc works
> 
> My ram is Corsair LPX 3000 C15 (Hynix, not B-die) what do you think would be the best settings to get 3200 out of it?
> 
> Also currently on 6004, I tend to stick with BIOS's that are on the support page for the motherboard and avoid Beta BIOS's


Are you able to get the cpu to downvolt while manual overclocking? mine seems stuck at whatever i set voltage too.


----------



## 1usmus

i improve the result for 4200 MHz + DR3333CL14 HCI 1.5h test 

current settings


Spoiler



[2018/04/22 08:59:21]
Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
eCLK Mode [Synchronous mode]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Performance Enhancer [Auto]
CPU Core Ratio [42.00]
Performance Bias [CB15]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3333MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Enabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
- CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.13125]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.03125]
DRAM Voltage [1.37000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [1.80000]
1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]

Mem Over Clock Fail Count [2]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
Trc [42]
TrrdS [6]
TrrdL [8]
Tfaw [34]
TwtrS [4]
TwtrL [12]
Twr [10]
Trcpage [Auto]
TrdrdScl [2]
TwrwrScl [2]
Trfc [266]
Trfc2 [Auto]
Trfc4 [Auto]
Tcwl [14]
Trtp [8]
Trdwr [6]
Twrrd [3]
TwrwrSc [Auto]
TwrwrSd [Auto]
TwrwrDd [Auto]
TrdrdSc [Auto]
TrdrdSd [Auto]
TrdrdDd [Auto]
Tcke [1]
ProcODT [68.6 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [RZQ/7]
RttWr [RZQ/3]
RttPark [RZQ/1]
MemAddrCmdSetup [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
MemCkeSetup [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [20.0 Ohm]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [High]
CLDO VDDP voltage [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
CPU Current Capability [130%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
CPU Voltage Frequency [300]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
Manual Adjustment [Ultra Fast]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
VDDSOC Current Capability [120%]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Standard]
DRAM Current Capability [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.37000]
Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Auto]
SVM Mode [Disabled]

Super I/O Clock Skew [Disabled]

M.2 Link Mode [GEN 3]
SB Link Mode [GEN 3]

Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]

Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]


----------



## Brko

@1usmus
How much voltage is used on your RAM with this settings? Is that from your DRAM calculator?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 1usmus

Brko said:


> @1usmus
> How much voltage is used on your RAM with this settings? Is that from your DRAM calculator?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


DRAM voltage only 1.370 
no, I'm using custom settings (there is a small incompatibility of the calculator with a new generation of processors)


----------



## Brko

@1usmus
Ok, thanks. I'm getting R5 2600 next week and my hopes are to run it @4000-4050MHz with lowest possible voltage for that clock. Is 3466 @ 14-14-14-34 1T achiveable with lets say 1.4V on DRAM?

So no using DRAM Calculator than?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 1usmus

Brko said:


> @1usmus
> Ok, thanks. I'm getting R5 2600 next week and my hopes are to run it @4000-4050MHz with lowest possible voltage for that clock. Is 3466 @ 14-14-14-34 1T achiveable with lets say 1.4V on DRAM?
> 
> So no using DRAM Calculator than?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


for this frequency it is enough 1.2-1.23 volts 
about 3466cl14 : range 1.395-1.415 + soc 1.025-1.03125
the only change that will be in the calculator for new processors is the reduced voltage for DRAM and SOC, the remaining settings are all still relevant


----------



## Brko

1.2-1.23V for 4050MHz on non-X CPU? This is excellent. Now with R5 1600 it needs 1.395V for 3.95GHz and *****load of more volts for hitting 4 GHz. But 1.35V for 3.9GHz. Very very strange.

Ok than. Will try to do Calc settings with your voltage suggestions. SoC voltage that is used now is 1.025V, so maybe one bump in BIOS further if necessary.

I will report here when l assemble that CPU. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 1usmus

Brko said:


> 1.2-1.23V for 4050MHz on non-X CPU? This is excellent. Now with R5 1600 it needs 1.395V for 3.95GHz and *****load of more volts for hitting 4 GHz. But 1.35V for 3.9GHz. Very very strange.
> 
> Ok than. Will try to do Calc settings with your voltage suggestions. SoC voltage that is used now is 1.025V, so maybe one bump in BIOS further if necessary.
> 
> I will report here when l assemble that CPU. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


yep, for example
3700 MHz stable at 1,024 volts in tasks without AVX instructions (with these instructions the requirement rises to 1,075 volts)


----------



## Gettz8488

stewwy said:


> another vote for 6101....so far
> 
> 
> 
> fans ok
> 
> temps ok
> 
> ram stable so far @3200 14-13-13-13-31 running overnight, I'll post if it's stable ( 4 x 8 bdie)
> 
> using the stilts OC @lvl 3
> 
> and using elmores method for getting a blk overclock to 101 without it hitting the 3700 mhz wall.
> 
> It boosts to 4367/4113 all core which is prime stable for 30mins @ 67degrees, I am on a custom loop though
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm safe using up to blk ~104 before I get Nvme problems.
> 
> 
> 
> from my limited experience with the 2700X ...
> 
> you can't get the best out of it overclocking it the same way as the 1700
> 
> 
> 
> You need to use whats in the chip rather than using the bios to force it into one high power state
> 
> I think enabling the enhancements and blk overclocking is the way forward
> 
> 
> 
> Edit voltage during stress run was 1.352v @ 4113




Excellent work here. I’m curious as to where your voltage is peeking. Are you hitting 1.55+ on a single core? Also is there a way to drop peek voltages like setting a hard cap 1.425 through bios?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1usmus

The new generation has increased leakage currents, so a 10-degree offset was created (rather than 20 as before) to protect the processor from degradation + the processor's sensors response speed is very high, they do not allow you to adjust the protection with delta temperature

It is necessary to return the offset to 20 degrees otherwise it seriously limits the possibility of overclocking. Peak jumps of temperature up to 95 degrees in the load can hang the system when the average temperature in the load does not exceed 71 degrees.

I have 2 offers:
1) in the CBS menu, change the temperature limit to position 100
2) PLL reference voltage can help to create additional artificial displacement


----------



## knightriot

1usmus said:


> It is necessary to return the offset to 20 degrees otherwise it seriously limits the possibility of overclocking. Peak jumps of temperature up to 95 degrees in the load can hang the system when the average temperature in the load does not exceed 71 degrees.
> 
> I have 2 offers:
> 1) in the CBS menu, change the temperature limit to position 100
> 2) PLL reference voltage can help to create additional artificial displacement


Hello bro @1usmus, I am using 1800X and C6H with your bios mod, 4.0 @ 1.41 v, 3466CL14, Can I have tips from your experience about upgrade to 2700X with C6H, and should I upgrade to C7H too? Thank you very much


----------



## Timur Born

1usmus said:


> @gupsterg @Timur Born @bluej511 @hurricane28 @lordzed83 @majestynl @Reikoji
> *guys, I congratulate you! *
> 
> recently, there are a lot of dissatisfied with this thread, in connection with this, you were given a gift (bribery). I'm very sure that you will publish truthful information


Frankly, I did not notice the PM until today and missed the part in the thread where we were listed for a gift. E-Mail notifications for PMs were not set, fixed that now. Currently I also only open the thread every few weeks to check for UEFI news. Did I really write over 900 posts in this single thread? I'm kind of shocked and wonder/hope someone else would qualify better. 

I only just decided that "upgrading" to Zen+ isn't worth spending the money on. For daily operation I really need much more single/dual core performance compared to what the small upgrade would bring. Testing USB pro-audio performance and compatibility could be interesting, but I don't expect fundamental changes between X370 and X470 in that regard (CPU based USB 3.0 had some problems, though).

One improvement I would hope for with the new X470 boards is the whole VRM noise nuisance. I mostly keep the front-door of my chassis shut to block said VRM noise.

My next test target was waiting for Z390, which brings native USB 3.1 to Intel without need for the extra Thunderbolt/USB chipset.

By the way, I might have to pay income tax and VAT for receiving the "gift" mainboard, because it's part of my self-employed job to test these things. So no free lunch for me.


----------



## CeltPC

Timur Born said:


> Frankly, I did not notice the PM until today and missed the part in the thread where we were listed for a gift. E-Mail notifications for PMs were not set, fixed that now. Currently I also only open the thread every few weeks to check for UEFI news. Did I really write over 900 posts in this single thread? I'm kind of shocked and wonder/hope someone else would qualify better.
> 
> I only just decided that "upgrading" to Zen+ isn't worth spending the money on. For daily operation I really need much more single/dual core performance compared to what the small upgrade would bring. Testing USB pro-audio performance and compatibility could be interesting, but I don't expect fundamental changes between X370 and X470 in that regard (CPU based USB 3.0 had some problems, though).
> 
> One improvement I would hope for with the new X470 boards is the whole VRM noise nuisance. I mostly keep the front-door of my chassis shut to block said VRM noise.
> 
> My next test target was waiting for Z390, which brings native USB 3.1 to Intel without need for the extra Thunderbolt/USB chipset.
> 
> By the way, I might have to pay income tax and VAT for receiving the "gift" mainboard, because it's part of my self-employed job to test these things. So no free lunch for me.


Don't let sour grapes get to you. A gift is not a bribe, you did nothing wrong to receive it, and I hope you and the other lucky folk enjoy your MB's. You and the others have long been active in this thread and I think it is great that Asus rewarded your efforts.


----------



## CeltPC

I don't remember who suggested my lack of downclocking was due to the Powerplan in Windows 10, but I did not initially even consider that, as I knew I had set it up properly. I finally re-checked it however, and apparently Windows had altered it back to default settings when it did a repair. Ah well yet another lesson learned, never assume Windows will retain settings.


----------



## Shiftstealth

CeltPC said:


> I don't remember who suggested my lack of downclocking was due to the Powerplan in Windows 10, but I did not initially even consider that, as I knew I had set it up properly. I finally re-checked it however, and apparently Windows had altered it back to default settings when it did a repair. Ah well yet another lesson learned, never assume Windows will retain settings.


Windows doesn't even retain your default browser through an update.

Welcome to Microsoft Edge.


----------



## Pilotasso

1usmus said:


> sensors


[@]1usmus[/@]
I just noticed something. I have BIOS 6101 and latest version of HWiNFO64 from the site, and when locking the 2700X CPU and manual voltage without touching LLC there is no VDROOP shown under load!
Is this an error from the program reading the CPU?

I have CPU ratio at 42, CPU V=1.35V (still testing stability but so far looks good!),temps around 69º. Also 32GB of RAM @ 3400 CL 14 CR=1, geardown enabled.


----------



## 1usmus

knightriot said:


> Hello bro @1usmus, I am using 1800X and C6H with your bios mod, 4.0 @ 1.41 v, 3466CL14, Can I have tips from your experience about upgrade to 2700X with C6H, and should I upgrade to C7H too? Thank you very much


heey 

About CH7:
At the moment there are no differences in overclocking DRAM/CPU between motherboards, maybe CH7 has a raw BIOS

About CH6:
VRM very weakly heats up on CH6, the updated design of power phases on CH7 I consider senseless (the processor needs 120-140 amperes in oc). Both boards have a huge supply 
+ I'm testing the second day of 6101, here are my remarks and achievements:
OC results : http://www.overclock.net/forum/27220913-post35877.html
Issues : http://www.overclock.net/forum/27215761-post35795.html

but I'm happy with the new processor and I think that the current overclocking is not the limit  we are waiting for new bios



Pilotasso said:


> [@]1usmus[/@]
> I just noticed something. I have BIOS 6101 and latest version of HWiNFO64 from the site, and when locking the 2700X CPU and manual voltage without touching LLC there is no VDROOP shown under load!
> Is this an error from the program reading the CPU?
> 
> I have CPU ratio at 42, CPU V=1.35V (still testing stability but so far looks good!),temps around 69º. Also 32GB of RAM @ 3400 CL 14 CR=1, geardown enabled.


it's probably a bug...

2*16 or 4*8 memory?


----------



## Pilotasso

4X8 Trident Z 4266

I used your Ryzen MEM tool, was very handy.


----------



## lordzed83

Timur Born said:


> Frankly, I did not notice the PM until today and missed the part in the thread where we were listed for a gift. E-Mail notifications for PMs were not set, fixed that now. Currently I also only open the thread every few weeks to check for UEFI news. Did I really write over 900 posts in this single thread? I'm kind of shocked and wonder/hope someone else would qualify better.
> 
> I only just decided that "upgrading" to Zen+ isn't worth spending the money on. For daily operation I really need much more single/dual core performance compared to what the small upgrade would bring. Testing USB pro-audio performance and compatibility could be interesting, but I don't expect fundamental changes between X370 and X470 in that regard (CPU based USB 3.0 had some problems, though).
> 
> One improvement I would hope for with the new X470 boards is the whole VRM noise nuisance. I mostly keep the front-door of my chassis shut to block said VRM noise.
> 
> My next test target was waiting for Z390, which brings native USB 3.1 to Intel without need for the extra Thunderbolt/USB chipset.
> 
> By the way, I might have to pay income tax and VAT for receiving the "gift" mainboard, because it's part of my self-employed job to test these things. So no free lunch for me.


You Forget WE been fighting with all sorts of biosses and problems overclocks here from day 1. So we remember how bad it was for first few months where 2933 on hymix with some crap like c18 stable was Magic haha. Wo we got loads of imput here of troubleshotting


----------



## 1usmus

*Solving the problem with the temperature on 6101 is pll reference voltage 60, other temperatures and there are no jumps in idle time + correct power consumption and voltages
Not sure what the final solution is, but about 60. Range 60-63*


----------



## Frikencio

1usmus said:


> *Solving the problem with the temperature on 6101 is pll reference voltage 60, other temperatures and there are no jumps in idle time + correct power consumption and voltages
> Not sure what the final solution is, but about 60. Range 60-63*


Using PLL reference voltage set to 60 does not solve my problem.

Which other setting should be used? SenseMI Skew disabled? My problem is very hard because it shutdowns my system I don't know if your situation is the same. It is like if the cooler was not cooling properly but it really is.


----------



## Clukos

Not bad


----------



## Pilotasso

X370 VS X470 part II


----------



## 1usmus

Clukos said:


> Not bad


:thumb:



Frikencio said:


> Using PLL reference voltage set to 60 does not solve my problem.
> 
> Which other setting should be used? SenseMI Skew disabled? My problem is very hard because it shutdowns my system I don't know if your situation is the same. It is like if the cooler was not cooling properly but it really is.


PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [60]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [High]

my system just freezes...now there is no such problem


----------



## Frikencio

1usmus said:


> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [60]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Auto]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [High]
> 
> my system just freezes...now there is no such problem


This is with PLL to 60. Temp raises to 100ºC in a mater of seconds.

While in BIOS it shows 65-70ºC idle.


----------



## 1usmus

Frikencio said:


> This is with PLL to 60. Temp raises to 100ºC in a mater of seconds.
> 
> While in BIOS it shows 65-70ºC idle.


PLL 61 62 63 same situation?


----------



## Frikencio

1usmus said:


> PLL 61 62 63 same situation?


Same, 100ºC in 10 seconds, liquid temp is 32ºC and touching the back of the motherboard is not even warm.

My voltage is 1.275V


----------



## 1usmus

Frikencio said:


> Same, 100ºC in 10 seconds, liquid temp is 32ºC and touching the back of the motherboard is not even warm.
> 
> My voltage is 1.275V


did you install the BIOS via afuefix64?


----------



## lcbbcl

For some reason cpu Offset mode its not working for me,dosen't matter how much i add my cpu volt its still 1.286V
Can someone give me a tip?
PS:fixed,clear cmos and now seems to be ok


----------



## Frikencio

1usmus said:


> did you install the BIOS via afuefix64?


No, just normal installation via USB.


----------



## Timur Born

CeltPC said:


> Don't let sour grapes get to you. A gift is not a bribe, you do nothing wrong to receive it, and I hope you and the other lucky folk enjoy your MB's. You and the others have long been active in this thread and I think it is great that Asus rewarded your efforts.


All good here, I'm just not sure yet if I am willing to invest time and money into a new board (+corresponding CPU) right now. I will think this over.

Indeed, it's a nice move from Asus.


----------



## stewwy

Just notice something:

@elmore

I get a freeze when using HWiNFO64 latest beta and Memtest64 pro to test memory

I don't get a freeze when using Ryzen master

It happens when the cores transition from the 'single' core max freq to the all core max frequency

2 things it may indicate a general bios problem in this area or it may be something in HWiNFO64

sorry not memtest64, memtestpro when it starts its 3rd or 4th iteration


----------



## 1usmus

Frikencio said:


> No, just normal installation via USB.


then I'll make you happy, you need to make an installation using this program. Example code: Afuefix64.efi 6101.CAP /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG
manual here >> http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...ectly-unlocked-amd_cbs-ryzen-motherboard.html

+

after installing the BIOS with afuefix you must enter the settings manually, the profile from the old 6101 is not compatible


----------



## Frikencio

1usmus said:


> then I'll make you happy, you need to make an installation using this program. Example code: Afuefix64.efi 6101.CAP /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG
> manual here >> http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...ectly-unlocked-amd_cbs-ryzen-motherboard.html


I am going to try that.

Btw if it works or not, thank you for your time trying to solve this wierd issue. It is infuriating me.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

CeltPC said:


> I don't remember who suggested my lack of downclocking was due to the Powerplan in Windows 10, but I did not initially even consider that, as I knew I had set it up properly. I finally re-checked it however, and apparently Windows had altered it back to default settings when it did a repair. Ah well yet another lesson learned, never assume Windows will retain settings.


Yeah,

that's stop one. I've had Windows reset my power plan 3-4 times over the last year, and everytime I thought something was wrong with other aspects of my system. Nah, just Windows.

Quick report: all core stable 4.2 on 2600x, using PE Level 3 I can get 2/2/2 cores to ~4.4, ~4.3, and ~4.2 respectively, but if those volts are real...my CPU is cooking!


----------



## Frikencio

1usmus said:


> then I'll make you happy, you need to make an installation using this program. Example code: Afuefix64.efi 6101.CAP /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG
> manual here >> http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...ectly-unlocked-amd_cbs-ryzen-motherboard.html


I cannot boot from USB it says I need to disable Secure Boot but BIOS won't let me.

And If I try to boot from USB it is just a black screen and then it loads the BIOS interface.


----------



## Neoony

Frikencio said:


> I cannot boot from USB it says I need to disable Secure Boot but BIOS won't let me.



Maybe Clear CMOS?
Either by pulling the battery out (I would still recommend pulling battery out even if you install BIOS the us1mus way, for proper electrical reset + do it every time you update BIOS)
Or by pressing the CLEAR CMOS on the back of your PC while it is in standby.

And then try to boot from USB.

Remember, you must boot the "UEFI: usbname" option, not the one without UEFI in front of it.


----------



## Neoony

superchad said:


> thanks, what is maximum recommended temperature?





Frikencio said:


> I would suggest 95ºC Tctl / 85ºC Tdie max temp 100% load would be the limit I would go for a performance overclock.


I would try not going over 67C on Tdie, for better stability. 65C I would recommend if you can.
Not saying thats the max to run, just that Zen definitely likes to stay under that.

It would be nothing new that AMDs enjoy lower temp and can even overclock higher with less V when under certain temp, but you gotta be able to keep it there.


----------



## Frikencio

Neoony said:


> Maybe Clear CMOS?
> Either by pulling the battery out (I would still recommend pulling battery out even if you install BIOS the us1mus way, for proper electrical reset + do it every time you update BIOS)
> Or by pressing the CLEAR CMOS on the back of your PC while it is in standby.
> 
> And then try to boot from USB.
> 
> Remember, you must boot the "UEFI: usbname" option, not the one without UEFI in front of it.


Ok I'm in. Flashing.


----------



## AndehX

What does qcode 7A mean? I'm getting that on cold boots instead of the usual 54/55


----------



## Frikencio

Frikencio said:


> Ok I'm in. Flashing.


Flashed with Afuefix and the problem is still there. Not fixed.

I can evenb touch the AIO tubes and one is warm going to the radiator and the other is cool, and the CPU itself I can touch it with finger... no 100ºC temps there...

Temperature reading reacts when I change pump speed but only by few degrees. Is this a faulty CPU?


----------



## Neoony

Gettz8488 said:


> Set me multiplier to 42 with a 0.1625+ offset but svi2 is not downvolting any clue as to why?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The one way my VCORE goes down while OC on BIOS 6101, is by setting everything manually in p0 (clock and voltage), while keeping Multi and Voltage to Auto in extreme tweaker.

I know that usually it should do even when OCing only in extreme tweaker, but many reported it not working after 6001+


----------



## Neoony

AndehX said:


> What does qcode 7A mean? I'm getting that on cold boots instead of the usual 54/55


According to the manual:

7A - 7F = Reserved for future AMI DXE codes

So yeah.
We could definitely use the updated codes out.


----------



## CodyPredy

@elmor Regarding the latest batch of stable BIOS-es on the main page. 

Can we stop marking them as stable (non-beta) on the Download Page - I know a lot of people including myself that used to hold the non BETA as a reference for stability (not performance) but with the latest releases ASUS has been doing a bad job at communicating the possible issues. As an example:
* 6001 was marked as BETA two weeks after it was released as stable 
* 6004 has fan issues as previously reported here 

I'm willing to bite the bullet and test some of these versions out but I'm not sure that regular customer will. Thanks.


----------



## CodyPredy

Double post - deleted.


----------



## Frikencio

The CPU thinks that he is hot and lowers its speed and vcore (STOCK SETTINGS) and my water temps go even lower.

Touching the back of the CPU (where the capacitors are) and it is cool.

Touching the socket and it is cool.


----------



## Neoony

CodyPredy said:


> @*elmor* Regarding the latest batch of stable BIOS-es on the main page.
> 
> Can we stop marking them as stable (non-beta) on the Download Page - I know a lot of people including myself that used to hold the non BETA as a reference for stability (not performance) but with the latest releases ASUS has been doing a bad job at communicating the possible issues. As an example:
> * 6001 was marked as BETA two weeks after it was released as stable
> * 6004 has fan issues as previously reported here
> 
> I'm willing to bite the bullet and test some of these versions out but I'm not sure that regular customer will. Thanks.


I gotta agree there, considering that running Q-fan on 6004 would force shutdown my PC at last 10%
If it didnt it would probably still detect 99% as minimum anyways.
So I dunno what this is doing on asus page not even marked as beta.

6001 would make much more sense to be marked as "stable" xD

Maybe they push that out, because spectre / security.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Gettz8488 said:


> Still nothing what bios version are you running? I’m not on beta
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I am using 6004


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

I noticed something with the Q-Fan Tuning using 6004. If I run the tuning it keeps the CPU fans at 100% once it's done, and during reboot, etc. However, if I run the Q-Fan Tuning change the operation mode to Silent then back to Standard the CPU fan operates as it normally should.


----------



## Pilotasso

OMG I managed to get 3533 MHZ stable on 4 RAM sticks, now testing 3600. All attempts STABLE the first time (I'm using 1usmus Ryzem RAM calculator)

CPU already at 4.2 Ghz. I have hit the voltage wall trying to reach 4.3, 4.25 is achievable with 1.4+V but I dont like the temps (cancelled the test when I saw 80ºC aproaching) so I dialed back to 4.2 @ 1.36V wich gets me 70ºC max.

Specs:
PSU: SEASONIC 760W Platinum
CPU: AMD RYZEN 2700X
MOBO: ASUS CROSSHAIR HERO VI AM4
Cooler: NXZT Kraken X62 280mm AIO
RAM: 32 GB 4266Mhz (two 2x8 kits) of trident Z RGB
Storage: Samsung 960 EVO 1TB M.2+6GB WD 6Gb red
GFX: GTX 1080Ti MSI Gaming X


----------



## Neoony

RaptormanUSMC said:


> I noticed something with the Q-Fan Tuning using 6004. If I run the tuning it keeps the CPU fans at 100% once it's done, and during reboot, etc. However, if I run the Q-Fan Tuning change the operation mode to Silent then back to Standard the CPU fan operates as it normally should.


Yep, thats known.
Only the manual setting after running q-fan calibration is screwed.
The profiles run ok.

In fact even in manual mode after calibration, if you change the lowest % and confirm it with Enter, the fan will immediately switch to that exact setting suddenly [even if the min temp isnt met]
Even if you enter 0.
(but does not stay after restart)

Can we please have manual overriding of the minimums? please? xD
It almost works with this bug, it just doesnt stay xD

You wanna either do 6101 or 6001 to avoid this bug.


----------



## lcbbcl

Using 1usmus suggestion with PLL reference, now my temps and power usage seems more legit.i hope future bios updates will bring more oc potential


----------



## Gettz8488

Neoony said:


> The one way my VCORE goes down while OC on BIOS 6101, is by setting everything manually in p0 (clock and voltage), while keeping Multi and Voltage to Auto in extreme tweaker.
> 
> I know that usually it should do even when OCing only in extreme tweaker, but many reported it not working after 6001+




Yep that was the first thing I tried to overclock only p0 and leave everything on auto but it still doesn’t downvolt not really sure what’s wrong it gives me the correct voltage and clock ratio but it just stays at 1.37 Svi2 no drop 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Clukos

@1usmus 

I wish I could rep you right now(like old OCN times)! Thanks a ton for the PLL reference voltage fix


----------



## Neoony

Gettz8488 said:


> Yep that was the first thing I tried to overclock only p0 and leave everything on auto but it still doesn’t downvolt not really sure what’s wrong it gives me the correct voltage and clock ratio but it just stays at 1.37 Svi2 no drop
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I do one procedure for that. (I guess it might be needed)

Go ahead and set p0 to auto.
Set your manual multi in Extreme tweaker and also voltage if you want, but should be ok to keep V on auto.

Reboot to bios again.
And set P0 to custom, but dont change anything. Set Multi and voltage in extreme tweaker to Auto and reboot again to bios.

Now set your own p0 values and reboot to windows.
Make sure you are on Ryzen balanced plan and make sure to give it few minutes for the vcore to go down.

Also make sure to try a cold boot after the procedure.

(coldboot = shutdown the pc, power down the PSU and wait until the lights go off, and then Power the PSU back on, wait few seconds and start up)


----------



## mtrai

I got an interesting result this morning running and testing real bench 2.56

I have my 2700x manually overclocked with set values. CPU x43 Bus Clock at 100.2 and my voltage locked to 1.425.

However when running real bench it will under clock as well as overclock as shown in HWINFO it maxed at. It is changing the bus clock on its own.


----------



## mtrai

I know this is just a sensor error but just noticed this...I think I have officially won all ram speed tests.


----------



## Neoony

mtrai said:


> I know this is just a sensor error but just noticed this...I think I have officially won all ram speed tests.



Thats certainly a new world record 
Congratz!


----------



## hughjazz44

Shiftstealth said:


> You're using HWINFO 5.83-3420 right? In NZXT CAM my temps go up to like 120, but my temps read 50-60C in HWINFO.


No. Using HWInfo 5.82-3410. It's the latest non-beta.

Also, it reports my VRM temps as 73 degrees. If I touch the VRM heatsink, it feels clearly hot. My CPU is reported at 94.4 degrees. If I touch the bottom of the heatpipes on my heatsink, it's only slightly warm.

Also, why is everyone not stress testing as hard as me? My 2700X @4.1GHz and 1.3875v is pulling over 200 watts. Currently at 206.361 watts. It was pulling almost 250 watts when I was running at 4.2GHz and 1.425v.


----------



## usoldier

hughjazz44 said:


> No. Using HWInfo 5.82-3410. It's the latest non-beta.
> 
> Also, it reports my VRM temps as 73 degrees. If I touch the VRM heatsink, it feels clearly hot. My CPU is reported at 94.4 degrees. If I touch the bottom of the heatpipes on my heatsink, it's only slightly warm.
> 
> Also, why is everyone not stress testing as hard as me? My 2700X @4.1GHz and 1.3875v is pulling over 200 watts. Currently at 206.361 watts. It was pulling almost 250 watts when I was running at 4.2GHz and 1.425v.


You need the Latest BETA m8 

Link : https://www.fosshub.com/HWiNFO.html


----------



## hughjazz44

usoldier said:


> You need the Latest BETA m8
> 
> Link : https://www.fosshub.com/HWiNFO.html


Just used latest beta. All the numbers are the same. It's been running for 3 hours now.


----------



## Neoony

Just to put it out here.


----------



## usoldier

hughjazz44 said:


> Just used latest beta. All the numbers are the same. It's been running for 3 hours now.


realy starting to think its a bad chip you got there


----------



## hughjazz44

usoldier said:


> realy starting to think its a bad chip you got there


This is my 2nd 2700X. First one was actually slightly worse.


----------



## BoMbY

kundica said:


> Yes. If you look back a few pages you'll see I've done some testing with it. Just note that if you decide to change the bclk async mode adds a lot of latency and over 101 bclk you need to use offset for CPU vcore. Elmor has recommended not using async for now. That means your PCIe and top two sata ports will be impacted by bclk changes.


Lol, the "Performance Enhancer = Level 3 (OC)" is just locking my 2700X to 4.1 GHz, nothing else. No XFR, no lower P-States.


----------



## lcbbcl

hughjazz44 said:


> This is my 2nd 2700X. First one was actually slightly worse.


Did you set PLL reference like 1usmus suggest?
Try to clear bios and manual set all the settings.


----------



## hughjazz44

lcbbcl said:


> Did you set PLL reference like 1usmus suggest?
> Try to clear bios and manual set all the settings.


What exactly does changing the PLL Reference setting do? I don't like changing things if I don't know what they mean.


----------



## usoldier

hughjazz44 said:


> This is my 2nd 2700X. First one was actually slightly worse.


Same cooling ? Can only be 2 more things i gess Mobo or Cooling


----------



## dspx

superchad said:


> My ram is Corsair LPX 3000 C15 (Hynix, not B-die) what do you think would be the best settings to get 3200 out of it?


Check my signature.


----------



## LordGrim666

What is the max voltage that can be used 24/7 for the VDDP voltage, not the CLDO_VDDP but VDDP? Having trouble lowering my tRCD from 15 to 14(xmp timing) just doesn't seem to want to do it and this is the only voltage I haven't messed with, it's already auto valued to 1v by the bios.


----------



## lcbbcl

hughjazz44 said:


> What exactly does changing the PLL Reference setting do? I don't like changing things if I don't know what they mean.


I did and now my 2700x look like my 1700x with temps and power usage.
http://www.overclock.net/forum/27221697-post35895.html


----------



## hughjazz44

lcbbcl said:


> I did and now my 2700x look like my 1700x with temps and power usage.
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/27221697-post35895.html


You didn't answer my question...


----------



## lcbbcl

hughjazz44 said:


> You didn't answer my question...


if you open the link then you might get your answer.


----------



## 1usmus

2700Х @4250 on 1.344 + DR3333CL14 on 1.370 (AIDA+CB15+SWBF2 temp test)


----------



## Gettz8488

1usmus said:


> 2700Х @4250 on 1.344 + DR3333CL14 on 1.370 (AIDA+CB15+SWBF2 temp test)




Sorry if I’ve asked you this already I don’t remember but are you seeing downvolting with your manual overclock? My ch7 doesn’t downvolt with either pstate or offset extreme tweaked tab 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lcbbcl

1usmus said:


> 2700Х @4250 on 1.344 + DR3333CL14 on 1.370 (AIDA+CB15+SWBF2 temp test)


LLC?can you share some settings?


----------



## finalheaven

Gettz8488 said:


> Sorry if I’ve asked you this already I don’t remember but are you seeing downvolting with your manual overclock? My ch7 doesn’t downvolt with either pstate or offset extreme tweaked tab
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Can you post a picture of your power savings, under Processor power management, and what the setting/percentage says for "Minimum processor state"


----------



## finalheaven

Gettz8488 said:


> Sorry if I’ve asked you this already I don’t remember but are you seeing downvolting with your manual overclock? My ch7 doesn’t downvolt with either pstate or offset extreme tweaked tab
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Can you please post a picture of your options under "Power Options"? Specifically, what is your setting/percentage for minimum processor state under processor power management?


----------



## The Sandman

LordGrim666 said:


> What is the max voltage that can be used 24/7 for the VDDP voltage, not the CLDO_VDDP but VDDP? Having trouble lowering my tRCD from 15 to 14(xmp timing) just doesn't seem to want to do it and this is the only voltage I haven't messed with, it's already auto valued to 1v by the bios.


This is a good place to start http://www.overclock.net/forum/26291730-post25854.html and be sure to follow the link to his essentials thread (in his sig) for more info.
Short version, most setups run .850 to .975v.
It's not like Vcore where more is better etc. I've had mine at 1.030+ before I knew any better.

Flare-X @3466 14-13-13-26-44-1t running both VDDP and VDDP Standby voltage .900v (1600% 8 hr HCI stable)

On another note,
mounted a 2700x late last night and in the first hour (bleeding system) had this. I think it'll do fine.
It's still on UEFI 0001, memory at 3200 fast and basically auto so far. Let the games begin!


----------



## Frikencio

Well guys, I am going to return the 2700X.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Gettz8488

finalheaven said:


> Can you please post a picture of your options under "Power Options"? Specifically, what is your setting/percentage for minimum processor state under processor power management?




I set the minimum processor state to 20% it downclocks normally just voltage stays at 1.37ish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## usoldier

The Sandman said:


> This is a good place to start http://www.overclock.net/forum/26291730-post25854.html and be sure to follow the link to his essentials thread (in his sig) for more info.
> Short version, most setups run .850 to .975v.
> It's not like Vcore where more is better etc. I've had mine at 1.030+ before I knew any better.
> 
> Flare-X @3466 14-13-13-26-44-1t running both VDDP and VDDP Standby voltage .900v (1600% 8 hr HCI stable)


I would like to input that on my system running bios 6101 i have my VDDO on Auto and using HWinfo64 latest beta reports 0.894v Average with a Max reported of 0.914v . 

My temps are realy good imo tho iam running a simple custom loop.


----------



## Gettz8488

usoldier said:


> I would like to input that on my system running bios 6101 i have my VDDO on Auto and using HWinfo64 latest beta reports 0.894v Average with a Max reported of 0.914v .
> 
> 
> 
> My temps are realy good imo tho iam running a simple custom loop.




Have you been able to confirm if PE level 3 is safe? I’m still unsure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Sandman

Gettz8488 said:


> Have you been able to confirm if PE level 3 is safe? I’m still unsure
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No issues here on a very simple PE3. Check my post above.

@usoldier even though I have .900v manually entered HWInfo shows it at .959v to .981v. 
Have to remember this comes through the ITE IT8665E sensor so you need to take it with a gain of salt.
Best to lock it down when issues come up.


----------



## toxick

I RMA the Corsair H115i due to the pump and then I install the box cooler. I set everything on Auto, just the SOC at 1.1V and ram at 3333 cl14 an this is it.
An image from Quake Champions after playing all day.
Ps. With 6101 I couldn't pass 4.1GHz


----------



## usoldier

Gettz8488 said:


> Have you been able to confirm if PE level 3 is safe? I’m still unsure
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No iam running Stock till new bios comes out and more info on the voltages, i read a post from 1usmus saying maybe next week we get new Agesa. 

I dont know how to link posts from other threads heres the link just scroll down :

http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...ly-unlocked-amd_cbs-ryzen-motherboard-30.html


----------



## usoldier

The Sandman said:


> No issues here on a very simple PE3. Check my post above.


 You dont seams to be getting those jumps in vcore have you set vcore manualy ?


----------



## Gettz8488

The Sandman said:


> No issues here on a very simple PE3. Check my post above.




PE3 was working for me as well the only thing is my voltage is spiking too 1.55+ does that happen to you as well? If you set your voltage manually does it downvolt at all?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mtrai

slowly getting there my new Cinebench high 2001 with the 2700X plus aida latency and RTC


----------



## zGunBLADEz

mtrai said:


> slowly getting there my new Cinebench high 2001 with the 2700X plus aida latency and RTC


Prime95 run?


----------



## Ajjlmauen

1usmus said:


> this function works on CH6 + unlocked scalar control


Is it enabled on the 6101 bios?


----------



## The Sandman

usoldier said:


> You dont seams to be getting those jumps in vcore have you set vcore manualy ?





Gettz8488 said:


> PE3 was working for me as well the only thing is my voltage is spiking too 1.55+ does that happen to you as well? If you set your voltage manually does it downvolt at all?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No I have not seen any voltage spikes so far, unlike my 1800x which did.
Voltage other than memory is still on auto. Haven't gotten to play much yet, that comes today.
I'll have to see what manual voltage changes. That snip was just a quicky test to see if this chip would have these dreaded temp/voltage issues or something, luckily all seems real nice so far.
Another snip of this morning activities just tooling around on here with some Handbrake done earlier.


----------



## BUFUMAN

1usmus said:


> :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [60]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Auto]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [High]
> 
> my system just freezes...now there is no such problem


Musmus will this work for 1700x to, my Temp is also higher as usual with bios 6xxx?

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gettz8488

The Sandman said:


> No I have not seen any voltage spikes so far, unlike my 1800x which did.
> 
> Voltage other than memory is still on auto. Haven't gotten to play much yet, that comes today.
> 
> I'll have to see what manual voltage changes. That snip was just a quicky test to see if this chip would have these dreaded temp/voltage issues or something, luckily all seems real nice so far.
> 
> Another snip of this morning activities just tooling around on here with some Handbrake done earlier.




What bios version are you using? I’m also on the ch7 not sure what board you have I do see yours is going up to 1.42 if it’s an auto you are getting some spikes but mine spikes to 1.469+ just not sure how to deal with this at the moment or wether it’s safe or not 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mtrai

zGunBLADEz said:


> Prime95 run?


I am not running any long stress testing ATM due to the Tdie temp questions. Not just with ASUS but being reported with MSI and Gigabyte boards as well with the 2800X on both 370 and 470 boards.

I am thinking that is a faulty reading but I want confirmation before I push it that hard. And really I do not perform any tasks that puts that kind of load on my system anyway. Also I have not finely tuned my voltages and ram again against heat. So this issues is a bit important. I tried putting one my temp monitor sensors touching the CPU die but I needed a 3 hand to do it so could not monitor with a temp probe.

Just ran Realbench 2.56 H.264 Video encoding for 10 runs and all passed though the max tdie temp reported was 90.3 degrees while my H1110i GT AIO only reported a max water temp of 39.6

I did run prime95 yesterday for about 30 minutes until I really noticed the temps.

Hope this explains my mindset at the moment with true long testing sessions.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

mtrai said:


> zGunBLADEz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prime95 run?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not running any long stress testing ATM due to the Tdie temp questions. Not just with ASUS but being reported with MSI and Gigabyte boards as well with the 2800X on both 370 and 470 boards.
> 
> I am thinking that is a faulty reading but I want confirmation before I push it that hard. And really I do not perform any tasks that puts that kind of load on my system anyway. Also I have not finely tuned my voltages and ram again against heat. So this issues is a bit important. I tried putting one my temp monitor sensors touching the CPU die but I needed a 3 hand to do it so could not monitor with a temp probe.
> 
> Just ran Realbench 2.56 H.264 Video encoding for 10 runs and all passed though the max tdie temp reported was 90.3 degrees while my H1110i GT AIO only reported a max water temp of 39.6
> 
> I did run prime95 yesterday for about 30 minutes until I really noticed the temps.
> 
> Hope this explains my mindset at the moment with true long testing sessions.
Click to expand...

Im having some weird issues as well I got a bunch of whea errors galore over the hundreds no drop cores. I didnt have not even a single one on my 1800x using same mobo and ram kit. this bioses needs serious work idk wth asus is doing but they need to put their crap together.

My temps are in check tho. Now if use aida and fpu test i will see that cpu sky rocket to the 90s idk why.
I dont get those temps with latest P95 or OCCT or rog bench. They stay on 60s depending the voltages used 1.4-1.45v can be touching the 70s same loop my 1800x was using this cpu is hotter or that's whats been displayed in the apps


----------



## usoldier

Heres my 5 hour World of Tanks + browsing music etc


----------



## Dbsjej56464

I'm confused with the crazy voltages of the new 2700X?! 

I thought 1.35v was AMD recommendation. These chips are over 1.4v+ it seems. Where they being over cautious with the first gen Ryzen's?


----------



## mtrai

Alrighty I will stop posting these...I am appearing stable at 4357 passing all short testing. I only upped my multiplyer to 43.5 from my last post.

Cinebench 15 2012

CPU-Z Single Thread 506

CPU-Z Multii Thread 5402 

Fire Strike Physics 23376


----------



## newguyagain

Ok quick and dirty:

CH6H 2700x Auto OC mode 3

X264 encoding all cores at 4066mhz @1.26v hovering at 77c (offset of 10c already taken into account)

- my 1800x maxed out at 3925, so for me that's pretty good now - Is that kinda good compared to others?


----------



## sbakic

usoldier said:


> Heres my 5 hour World of Tanks + browsing music etc


this is without overclocking cpu?


----------



## usoldier

sbakic said:


> this is without overclocking cpu?


 All Auto + PE lvl 1


----------



## lcbbcl

mtrai said:


> Alrighty I will stop posting these...I am appearing stable at 4357 passing all short testing. I only upped my multiplyer to 43.5 from my last post.
> 
> Cinebench 15 2012
> 
> CPU-Z Single Thread 506
> 
> CPU-Z Multii Thread 5402
> 
> Fire Strike Physics 23376


But underload how much Vcore?or this is just for benchmarks?


----------



## mtrai

lcbbcl said:


> But underload how much Vcore?or this is just for benchmarks?


 Everything was the same as my previous post found here http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...vi-overclocking-thread-1199.html#post27225017

1.45 vcore manual overclock

If you Want I can pull bios setting file and upload...I am having a few issues with the 2700X vs my 1700x with my ram...it is not quite liking something somewhere in my timings so I would rather not post the settings yet...but I will.

Also using an unmodified bios 6003 atm..not sure I want to mod my own with a new Ageis coming out this coming weeks as it can be a PITA.


----------



## sbakic

usoldier said:


> All Auto + PE lvl 1


what is your ram latency at aida64?


----------



## mtrai

zGunBLADEz said:


> Im having some weird issues as well I got a bunch of whea errors galore over the hundreds no drop cores. I didnt have not even a single one on my 1800x using same mobo and ram kit. this bioses needs serious work idk wth asus is doing but they need to put their crap together.
> 
> My temps are in check tho. Now if use aida and fpu test i will see that cpu sky rocket to the 90s idk why.
> I dont get those temps with latest P95 or OCCT or rog bench. They stay on 60s depending the voltages used 1.4-1.45v can be touching the 70s same loop my 1800x was using this cpu is hotter or that's whats been displayed in the apps


Check all of your ram timings...my 2700x doesn't like something somewhere in my ram timings and all the settings that were able to pass mem testing to 1400%


----------



## Esenel

1usmus said:


> *Solving the problem with the temperature on 6101 is pll reference voltage 60, other temperatures and there are no jumps in idle time + correct power consumption and voltages
> Not sure what the final solution is, but about 60. Range 60-63*


Hi for me PLL Reference Voltage of 56 brought the best result with temps.
I set my CPU to 4000 Mhz with 1.4V LLC2.
It drops to 1.325V during Prime and CPU (Tdie) is after some seconds at 71°C.
So I started with your value of 60.
With ASUS TurboV Core you can alter it in Windows.
So went up step by step to 63 to check what happens.
Temperature increased with every step up to 72°C.
So I went down from 60 step by step until 55 and 54 where temperature started to rise again.
So I found 56 gives the lowest temps of 69.8°C. So by just ~2°C for me.

Although I still get insane temps I could lower it.
@elmor:
I understood PLL reference as a reference clock for something to synchronize with. But what exactly? What does it do? 
Thanks!
What temps did you guys see during testing for which Vcore?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lcbbcl

mtrai said:


> Everything was the same as my previous post found here http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...vi-overclocking-thread-1199.html#post27225017
> 
> 1.45 vcore manual overclock
> 
> If you Want I can pull bios setting file and upload...I am having a few issues with the 2700X vs my 1700x with my ram...it is not quite liking something somewhere in my timings so I would rather not post the settings yet...but I will.
> 
> Also using an unmodified bios 6003 atm..not sure I want to mod my own with a new Ageis coming out this coming weeks as it can be a PITA.


I see you have 6003 i might try that bios too just to see my temps,you don't have cpu Vdrop?


----------



## mtrai

lcbbcl said:


> I see you have 6003 i might try that bios too just to see my temps,you don't have cpu Vdrop?


No Vdroop


----------



## superchad

Gettz8488 said:


> Are you able to get the cpu to downvolt while manual overclocking? mine seems stuck at whatever i set voltage too.


probably not given that it is a manual voltage, I think only offset voltages can downvolt


----------



## Gettz8488

superchad said:


> probably not given that it is a manual voltage, I think only offset voltages can downvolt




Even offset doesn’t seem like it’s downvolting for me when you have a chance can you see if you get downvolting with your ch7? I tried pstate 0 with 1.35 by changing only p0 and leaving Vcore on auto.I also tried it in the extreme tweaked tab with offset voltage it sets the voltages to the correct setting but they stay at the 1.37 I set it too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## superchad

mtrai said:


> Alrighty I will stop posting these...I am appearing stable at 4357 passing all short testing. I only upped my multiplyer to 43.5 from my last post.
> 
> Cinebench 15 2012
> 
> CPU-Z Single Thread 506
> 
> CPU-Z Multii Thread 5402
> 
> Fire Strike Physics 23376


what voltages are you using


----------



## superchad

Gettz8488 said:


> Even offset doesn’t seem like it’s downvolting for me when you have a chance can you see if you get downvolting with your ch7? I tried pstate 0 with 1.35 by changing only p0 and leaving Vcore on auto.I also tried it in the extreme tweaked tab with offset voltage it sets the voltages to the correct setting but they stay at the 1.37 I set it too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


what CH7? I have a CH6, I don't mess with pstates, i might do some more testing, of course for it to downvolt it also needs to downclock, is it downclocking at all?


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Esenel said:


> @elmor:
> I understood PLL reference as a reference clock for something to synchronize with. But what exactly? What does it do?
> Thanks!
> What temps did you guys see during testing for which Vcore?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


It stands for Phase-Locked Loop (PLL) this is what I was reading on it today: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phase-locked_loop

I assume it ties to clocking in some way, but Elmor will likely have more specifics.


----------



## Gettz8488

superchad said:


> what CH7? I have a CH6, I don't mess with pstates, i might do some more testing, of course for it to downvolt it also needs to downclock, is it downclocking at all?




It is downclocking that’s the unusual thing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ramad

@Gettz8488

Disable IBS and change idle current delivery to "Low Idle Current". Both settings are under AMD CBS / Zen settings. See how it goes.


----------



## Gettz8488

Ramad said:


> @Gettz8488
> 
> 
> 
> Disable IBS and change idle current delivery to "Low Idle Current". Both settings are under AMD CBS / Zen settings. See how it goes.




Going to give this a try and let you know 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## usoldier

sbakic said:


> what is your ram latency at aida64?


This is run at stock cpu but ram is using my old 1700x settings for timmings.


----------



## superchad

Gettz8488 said:


> It is downclocking that’s the unusual thing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Interesting

use CPU-Z and HWinfo 64, then let it just sit doing nothing, close any program that potentially uses resources and see if the voltage changes


----------



## mtrai

Okay so I am posting more.. @elmor I am on the C6H Wifi on 6003 bios with a new 2700X. This is where it gets intersting when running real bench 2.56 on the H.264 and heavy multi tasking it automagically raised the bus clock across the board. Which is speeding everything up even if briefly.

Both of these are manual overclocks so should not be changing. The first pic the bus clock is set to 100.2 The 2nd pic the bus clock is set to 101...however as you can see it is boosting the bus clock a lot..I had one run that boosted to 106 but it crashed in the heavy multi tasking cause of this. When I took the first screen shot I thought it was a and did not show the ram boost.


----------



## Ramad

@mtrai

Try setting BCLK to 100MHz and BCLK Devider to 5 and see if that helps with the fluctuation you are noticing. 



Gettz8488 said:


> Going to give this a try and let you know


You did not get back confirming these settings worked for you, but I have seen screenshots of your HWINFO64 on C7H thread showing these settings making your CPU downvolt as it should.
Such feedback can help others. Good luck with your system.


----------



## Gettz8488

Ramad said:


> You did not get back confirming these settings worked for you, but I have seen screenshots of your HWINFO64 on C7H thread showing these settings making your CPU downvolt as it should.
> 
> Such feedback can help others. Good luck with your system.




Sorry I tried the settings you said. So far the readings have been the same. With the options you said.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zGunBLADEz

mtrai said:


> Check all of your ram timings...my 2700x doesn't like something somewhere in my ram timings and all the settings that were able to pass mem testing to 1400%



Thats what i was telling 1mus but he also encountered this issue and he cant explain it either.

Which timing you think i should play with


----------



## Ramad

Gettz8488 said:


> Sorry I tried the settings you said. So far the readings have been the same. With the options you said.


Then I guess you don't know what downvolting means.

This is a screenshot posted by you on C7H thread: http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...-vii-overclocking-thread-13.html#post27226985










Your system is downvolting the CPU voltage as I marked on your screenshot. It means the system does bring CPU voltage down when the system is idle and there is no load to justify higher CPU voltage.


----------



## Gettz8488

Ramad said:


> Then I guess you don't know what downvolting means.
> 
> This is a screenshot posted by you on C7H thread: http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...-vii-overclocking-thread-13.html#post27226985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your system is downvolting the CPU voltage as I marked on your screenshot.


That screenshot was it only running PE 3 wasn't the manual overclock. it only downvolts when using PE or auto


----------



## finalheaven

Wow... so its been downvolting this entire time? Why did he think it wasn't downvolting???


----------



## ZeNch

@Ramad 1.5volts? this is manual or automatic? O.O
is much voltage (in my opinion), equally... good speeds.


----------



## Ramad

ZeNch said:


> @Ramad 1.5volts? this is manual or automatic? O.O
> is much voltage (in my opinion), equally... good speeds.


The screenshot is not mine, it belongs to Gettz8488, I still use Ryzen 1600. He wrote that his CPU does not downvolt, I only re-posted his screenshot marking that the CPU voltage is beeing reduced when idle.
I think XFR is responsible for those high voltage spikes, we had the same on Ryzen 1xxx.


----------



## Gettz8488

finalheaven said:


> Wow... so its been downvolting this entire time? Why did he think it wasn't downvolting???


it's not downvolting when i manually overclock.. it downvolts where i leave it on auto or run PE


----------



## Ramad

Gettz8488 said:


> it's not downvolting when i manually overclock.. it downvolts where i leave it on auto or run PE


I'm a little confused now because you posted another screenshot earlier on C7H thread asking for help on how to make the CPU downvolt but the screenshot itself shows a few cores downvolting to 0.8V. I'm writing about the screenshot where you have the CPU voltage fixed at 1.35V. Check Core VID voltage on that screenshot.



finalheaven said:


> Wow... so its been downvolting this entire time? Why did he think it wasn't downvolting???


I think Gettz8488 didn't see Core VID voltage downvolting, it's easy to miss when we focus on CPU Vcore all the time.


----------



## mtrai

zGunBLADEz said:


> Thats what i was telling 1mus but he also encountered this issue and he cant explain it either.
> 
> Which timing you think i should play with


What seems to be working for me is the tRFC...I am no where near 100..also check procodt and the the RTT. I set procodt to auto, as well as rttnom, rttwr and rttpark.

I had to raise my trfc.

JUst noticing since the last boot that RTTNom is when set to auto is now disabled as well. And my ClkDrv stuff is now defaulting to 24 ohms ( all 4 of them) previously I had them set to 20 ohms.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Gettz8488 said:


> it's not downvolting when i manually overclock.. it downvolts where i leave it on auto or run PE


My 2600x downvolts when I manually OC (or use PEs or Auto). Make sure you're using the Ryzen Balanced power plan, and have your min processor state set to at least 50% or below (mine is either 5% or 10%).

It also takes about a minute after Windows finishes fully loading (including any startup programs, etc.) before Pstate downvolting/downclocking begins. (As outlined in Elmor's enthusiast doc). That's 1 full minute with little to no activity.


----------



## mtrai

@Ramad hmm I do not seem to have the bclk divider in my 6003 c6h wifi bios


----------



## Gettz8488

Ramad said:


> I'm a little confused now because you posted another screenshot earlier on C7H thread asking for help on how to make the CPU downvolt but the screenshot itself shows a few cores downvolting to 0.8V. I'm writing about the screenshot where you have the CPU voltage fixed at 1.35V. Check Core VID voltage on that screenshot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Gettz8488 didn't see Core VID voltage downvolting, it's easy to miss when we focus on CPU Vcore all the time.



For the screenshot fixed at 1.35 there’s only 2 cores that show a lower vid I thought we were supposed to only go by SVI2 though? So ignored it 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ramad

Gettz8488 said:


> For the screenshot fixed at 1.35 there’s only 2 cores that show a lower vid I thought we were supposed to only go by SVI2 though? So ignored it


I think if you allow the system to run for 5-10 min. after boot, as @PeerlessGirl wrote above, and let HWInfo run then you will notice HWInfo catching the downvolting. HWInfo probes the sensors, by default, every 2 seconds so it may or may not catch those values in real time. It can be reduced to 500ms and you will get better readings, adjusting that can be done under "Configure Sensors" option in the lower right corner of the program. It's under Polling Period > Global.


----------



## The Sandman

UEFI 0001, PE3 with manually entered memory and DIGI settings currently on auto Vcore and CPU LLC.
With only slight modifications compared to 1800x settings memory running 3466MHz 14-13-13-26-44-1T semi stable at least. Will hit it with some HCI/P95 overnight.

For those wondering, yes both freq and voltage down clock as they should with either auto or manually entered Vcore. Currently running Offset/+/Auto.
Not sure I really needed the fans at max but did till I learn more about this chip. Very happy/suprised so far


----------



## badkolo

a quick question, while in bios i notice that my cpu core volatge bounces from 1.260 up to 1.417 and goes up and down randomly every 10 seconds or so. Is this normal is my question??
im on a 1800x with gskill 3600 trident, bios is 6101 and everything is at stock, cmos is cleared etc.


----------



## MacG32

badkolo said:


> a quick question, while in bios i notice that my cpu core volatge bounces from 1.260 up to 1.417 and goes up and down randomly every 10 seconds or so. Is this normal is my question??
> im on a 1800x with gskill 3600 trident, bios is 6101 and everything is at stock, cmos is cleared etc.



That's normal. It fluctuates as needed. I circled mine in green for you to see.


----------



## mito1172

badkolo said:


> a quick question, while in bios i notice that my cpu core volatge bounces from 1.260 up to 1.417 and goes up and down randomly every 10 seconds or so. Is this normal is my question??
> im on a 1800x with gskill 3600 trident, bios is 6101 and everything is at stock, cmos is cleared etc.


It even comes out at 1.504V


----------



## Naeem

Does anyone else here has Trident Z RGB F4-3000C16Q-32GTZR 4 X 8 GB 3000mhz CL 16-18-18-38 Kit and able to overclock it 3200mhz + ?


----------



## elmor

Frikencio said:


> I come from a 1700 (1.45V/LLC4) and I kept it cool under 80ºC (real temp here).
> 
> Having problems with (1.2V/LLC0) makes no sense (115º Tctl and shutdown). It is the same system, same cooler, I just swapped th ¡e CPU.



Sounds like you've got a strange chip there. As long as you're using latest HWInfo beta as stated and is not changing any strange settings in BIOS temps should be accurate. The settings that can affect the reported Tctl/Tdie temperature are the 1.8V PLL Voltage, PLL Reference Voltage, SenseMi Skew, and Toffset.




Manshonyagger said:


> Any news?
> Several beta BIOS later still is not a solution in sight.



I'm still waiting for it just like you guys.



Esenel said:


> I see the same. My 1700X with 3466 CL14 wanted SOC 1.1V
> 
> Testing Prime 28.10 128-128 FFT in place.
> Now with the 2700X I try to apply CPB Level 3. RAM at stock settings.
> CPU Vcore Offset +0.08125 at the moment. => VCore while stressed is at 1.381V. While Idle it popped to 1.6V for a blink.
> Should I be concerned about this brief non heavy load spikes? I think not?
> 
> VDDSOC discovery:
> 1.10-1.18 => crahses under 2 minutes.
> 1.00 => survived 21 minutes.
> 
> I changed now VRM settings to extreme und Switching Frequency to 400.
> LLC 1 on CPU and SOC.
> Failed after 9 minutes while typing this.
> 
> Maybe still lowering SOC? I will test so now.
> 
> SOC:
> 0.900 =failed after 4 minutes.
> 0.850 failed after 1 minute.
> 
> Note:
> I saw no further purpose in testing RAM without stabalizing the CPU on CorePerformenceBoost Level 3.
> 
> @elmor:
> Is the C6H with a 2700X even capable of 3600 Mhz CL14/15 RAM?
> Did you have internal testings and can give us a hint what to expect?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



C6H is already capable of this with the previous generation Ryzen, there are several users achieving it in this thread. There's a variance between each single sample of CPU, motherboard and DRAM which will affect the max frequency. From what I've seen on Ryzen 2 on C7H the worst performing system with 2x8GB Samsung B-die was capable of 3466 MHz RamTest stable. The Stilt reported 3400 MHz as the worst case on Ryzen 2. It looks like in general, Ryzen 2 doesn't necessarily have a better tuned IMC. Individual samples can still be better/worse. I don't have enough of a dataset to be able to tell if they're better overall (ie higher average memory frequency). Improved memory overclocking seems to be mainly down to the firmware improvements we've had over the last year and changes to the motherboard layouts, which the previous generation Ryzen CPUs would also benefit from.




AndehX said:


> Still getting cold boot issues with the 2700X (same issues I had with the 1700) CPU @ stock and memory @ 3466 (stilts 3466 preset) I get constant F9 reboots for about 10 minutes, before it eventually passes and then stops on 7A. Manual resetting 5 or 6 times gets past this before it eventually boots.
> 
> What gives? Have I got yet another CPU with a crappy IMC? Can I be that unlucky? Or this is actually down to the bios of the motherboard?



As above, it's decided based on the combination of CPU/MB/DRAM. Could also be that your DRAM does not like the profile, did you try for example 3466 MHz 1.4V with 16-16-16-16-38 + auto subtimings and if that still has issues?




1usmus said:


> I now spent 6 hours testing the 2700X on this "wonderful board"
> 
> problems that I found on 6101:
> 
> 1) sense mi skew does not work
> 2) the power consumption sensors lie, the sensors of the voltage lie on any version Hwinfo
> 3) thermal protection does not work, around 105 degrees the system simply freezes
> 4) precision boost with manual setting does not work, maximum 3700 MHz (you spoiled this mode to make a PR for Stilt??? only his mode worked fine)
> 5) manual overclocking + offset mode does not work, bug with a multiplier of 22.5, (in agesa 1.0.0.6 it was fixed, but now it's with us again)
> 6) cold boot again
> 7) and i'm afraid the memory overclock
> 8) the pump does not recognize the correct speed
> 9) abnormal speed drops M2
> 10) CAM NZXT 120+ degreece
> 11) Corsar link not working
> 
> 
> 6101 epic ***** ... you had 8 weeks to make a normal bios ... but did not do anything...you for 1 year could not adjust the sensors!!!



1) SenseMi Skew = Enabled + SenseMi Offset = 290 gives me a temperature reading of 12*C on 2700X, definitely working
2) We're not responsible for accurate reporting from 3rd party software. We try our best to keep them updated on any changes from us or AMD.
3) Thermal protection is based on an output from the CPU, not much we can do about it if that doesn't work properly.
4) Can you list which settings you're changing, what's the expected result and what result you're seeing?
5) Seems OK setting CPU Core Ratio = 40.00 and CPU Core Voltage Offset +0.20000. Which settings cause this issue for you?
6) Can you detail the exact issue, settings, Q-codes etc?
7) OK?
8) It is different from which BIOS version? Which value do you expect and what does it read?
9) Details please? Compared to which BIOS version? Expected and current results?
10) See 2)
11) See 2)




PeerlessGirl said:


> I am stable @ my old 1600 timings of 3200, and using PE level 3 and a voltage offset of 0.05000, I'm seeing HWInfo giving me 1.5v+ sustained load volts, I'm guessing that's not safe if accurate, though it never gets above 60-70c. I've also got those weird fan ramping issues again from way back (setting a ramp time doesn't help that).
> 
> @elmor do you have any thoughts on if that's safe long-term to run at? Do you think HWInfo (Latest beta) is wrong?
> 
> Also CorsairLink always sees my CPU at about 88-98c package, but I assume that's just Link being stupid.



What is the reported SVI2 TFN Core Voltage? That reading is very accurate. Long term sustained loads I wouldn't recommend above 1.40V. AMD made a change to the Tctl base reading value which means that any software that was not previously reading the base setting will report too high temperatures.




Clukos said:


> Oh! So the freezes are only in BIOS 6101? @elmor do you know anything about that?
> 
> I've only had a few when stress testing and overclocking.



Only freezes I've seen are due to instability when overclocking.




Timur Born said:


> All good here, I'm just not sure yet if I am willing to invest time and money into a new board (+corresponding CPU) right now. I will think this over.
> 
> Indeed, it's a nice move from Asus.



Let me know what you decide. If you don't want it, I'll keep moving to the next highest poster.




AndehX said:


> What does qcode 7A mean? I'm getting that on cold boots instead of the usual 54/55



IIRC there was a change in AGESA 1.0.0.6 (Raven) which started getting stuck at 7A instead of 54/55. It's the same issue just a new code.




CodyPredy said:


> @elmor Regarding the latest batch of stable BIOS-es on the main page.
> 
> Can we stop marking them as stable (non-beta) on the Download Page - I know a lot of people including myself that used to hold the non BETA as a reference for stability (not performance) but with the latest releases ASUS has been doing a bad job at communicating the possible issues. As an example:
> * 6001 was marked as BETA two weeks after it was released as stable
> * 6004 has fan issues as previously reported here
> 
> I'm willing to bite the bullet and test some of these versions out but I'm not sure that regular customer will. Thanks.



Sorry I don't have any power over the way that's managed. I try to highlight serious issues that will prevent them from going public based on reports in this thread.




BoMbY said:


> Lol, the "Performance Enhancer = Level 3 (OC)" is just locking my 2700X to 4.1 GHz, nothing else. No XFR, no lower P-States.



You need to make sure the minimum processor state in your OS power profile is set low enough (50% or less).




Sideways2k said:


> I'm confused with the crazy voltages of the new 2700X?!
> 
> I thought 1.35v was AMD recommendation. These chips are over 1.4v+ it seems. Where they being over cautious with the first gen Ryzen's?



Default voltage levels are similar to Summit Ridge. Up to 1.45V in single threaded scenarios. Fully loaded you shouldn't see much more than ~1.35V.




Esenel said:


> Hi for me PLL Reference Voltage of 56 brought the best result with temps.
> I set my CPU to 4000 Mhz with 1.4V LLC2.
> It drops to 1.325V during Prime and CPU (Tdie) is after some seconds at 71°C.
> So I started with your value of 60.
> With ASUS TurboV Core you can alter it in Windows.
> So went up step by step to 63 to check what happens.
> Temperature increased with every step up to 72°C.
> So I went down from 60 step by step until 55 and 54 where temperature started to rise again.
> So I found 56 gives the lowest temps of 69.8°C. So by just ~2°C for me.
> 
> Although I still get insane temps I could lower it.
> 
> @elmor:
> I understood PLL reference as a reference clock for something to synchronize with. But what exactly? What does it do?
> Thanks!
> What temps did you guys see during testing for which Vcore?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



It's altering the input to undocumented pins on the CPU. We found that it helped us with memory and PCI-E margins when LN2 overclocking. I don't have any details on what it changes internally in the CPU.




mtrai said:


> Okay so I am posting more.. @elmor I am on the C6H Wifi on 6003 bios with a new 2700X. This is where it gets intersting when running real bench 2.56 on the H.264 and heavy multi tasking it automagically raised the bus clock across the board. Which is speeding everything up even if briefly.
> 
> Both of these are manual overclocks so should not be changing. The first pic the bus clock is set to 100.2 The 2nd pic the bus clock is set to 101...however as you can see it is boosting the bus clock a lot..I had one run that boosted to 106 but it crashed in the heavy multi tasking cause of this. When I took the first screen shot I thought it was a and did not show the ram boost.



It's a reading error, not an actual change in reference clock. HWInfo is measuring the reference clock in software, ie counting ticks during a known time interval. If you load the system and this calculation has low priority, it might be skewed because some parts of the calculation might take longer to complete and the time base will be wrong.


----------



## GGI78

Firmware for OC Panel 1 ?


----------



## voreo

Anyone have any further luck with the CMK16GX4M2D3200C16 kit on any of the revisions past 3502? Timings are still mostly what is on my sticker for it. (16-19-19-19-36) some subtimings tweeked and set to 1T but cant change the main values that matter to well

I get their rated speed working, just can't tighten timings, also still on 3502 as it seemed the less problematic.


----------



## BoMbY

elmor said:


> You need to make sure the minimum processor state in your OS power profile is set low enough (50% or less).


Yeah, I'm almost always use the default Balanced Profile, and it is working pretty well when setting the value to "2". With "3 (OC)" the CPU gets locked to a value between 4000 and 4100 MHz, which is randomly different after each reboot. There is definitely something wrong for me. I didn't change any of the other CPU parameters when testing this, only setting the ref clock manually to 100, because in previous versions the default was producing something like 98 to 99 sometimes.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

BoMbY said:


> Yeah, I'm almost always use the default Balanced Profile, and it is working pretty well when setting the value to "2". With "3 (OC)" the CPU gets locked to a value between 4000 and 4100 MHz, which is randomly different after each reboot. There is definitely something wrong for me. I didn't change any of the other CPU parameters when testing this, only setting the ref clock manually to 100, because in previous versions the default was producing something like 98 to 99 sometimes.


Do you mean the Ryzen Balanced plan which the chipset drivers install? If your not using that, try it and see if you gain anything.

Just bare in mind if you want downclocking then you need to lower the minimum processor state. To fix the awful 99.8 ref clock I used manual mode instead of DOCP and that made it normal again.


----------



## BoMbY

No, the Ryzen Balanced plan doesn't give me any gain over the default Windows Balanced plan anymore, and that is for a long time now (something changed at some point). In fact in some scenarios the default plan is even faster than the High Performance plan on my old 1800X.


----------



## grunstyle

voreo said:


> Anyone have any further luck with the CMK16GX4M2D3200C16 kit on any of the revisions past 3502? Timings are still mostly what is on my sticker for it. (16-19-19-19-36) some subtimings tweeked and set to 1T but cant change the main values that matter to well
> 
> I get their rated speed working, just can't tighten timings, also still on 3502 as it seemed the less problematic.


Yep. 3333 stable. SOC 1.05 / DRAM 1.44


----------



## elmor

BoMbY said:


> Yeah, I'm almost always use the default Balanced Profile, and it is working pretty well when setting the value to "2". With "3 (OC)" the CPU gets locked to a value between 4000 and 4100 MHz, which is randomly different after each reboot. There is definitely something wrong for me. I didn't change any of the other CPU parameters when testing this, only setting the ref clock manually to 100, because in previous versions the default was producing something like 98 to 99 sometimes.



Did you wait longer than a minute in the OS before checking if it downclocks?




GGI78 said:


> Firmware for OC Panel 1 ?



Don't have one right now, not sure if there will be one.


----------



## BoMbY

elmor said:


> Did you wait longer than a minute in the OS before checking if it downclocks?


Yes. As I said, everything is working as expected when using the "Auto" setting, or when using "2", which results in a few percent better performance than "Auto", only when I use "3 (OC)" the frequency gets stuck.


----------



## Krisztias

Sideways2k said:


> Do you mean the Ryzen Balanced plan which the chipset drivers install? If your not using that, try it and see if you gain anything.
> 
> Just bare in mind if you want downclocking then you need to lower the minimum processor state. To fix the awful 99.8 ref clock I used manual mode instead of DOCP and that made it normal again.


I used manual too, but with manual mode I have cold boot issue. With default mode not anymore, but my RAM OC is messed up... I don't know... BCLK fluctuating?


----------



## Mumak

Don't pay much attention to a fluctuating BCLK. As elmor already stated this is being measured using timers and might not always be accurately reported (especially under high system load).
Currently only Intel Skylake and later (except SKX) can report accurate BCLK.
We're working with AMD to provide more accurate BCLK values in future.


----------



## Emmily

Naeem said:


> Does anyone else here has Trident Z RGB F4-3000C16Q-32GTZR 4 X 8 GB 3000mhz CL 16-18-18-38 Kit and able to overclock it 3200mhz + ?


I got F4-3200C16D-16GTZR 16 18 18 18 38, should be the same Hynix crap kit. I can manage 16 16 16 16 [email protected] or 16 16 16 17 [email protected] (BIOS 3502 Auto Volt/ 6101 1.38 Volt) You may try 2 sticks of ram first.


----------



## elmor

BoMbY said:


> Yes. As I said, everything is working as expected when using the "Auto" setting, or when using "2", which results in a few percent better performance than "Auto", only when I use "3 (OC)" the frequency gets stuck.


I'm sure it does allow for down clocking with this setting, what is the min processor state value in your OS power profile?


----------



## lordzed83

@elmor You could share some light on THIS ?? 
https://support.amd.com/en-us/search/faq/147

Do I read it right that IF we use other cooler than one that comes with CPU warranty is out of the window ??


Regarding RESCENT 6101 bios instabilities and problems. What Windows versions are You using guys ?? I'm still on preview build from november or december. I remember that when I installed Fall eidtion umgrade all sorts of stability problems came up. Thats why I'm sticking with what I got installed now.
Got theory it could be due to rescent windows updates combined with hax protection in new bioses.


----------



## BoMbY

elmor said:


> I'm sure it does allow for down clocking with this setting, what is the min processor state value in your OS power profile?


I'm not home right now, but I'm pretty sure the low state in the power plan is 5%. Also there is no boost at all, I can see that in benchmarks. It all appears like it is really locked to a single frequency.


----------



## elmor

To the people with high temperatures, here are the Tctl/Tdie temps I'm seeing for comparison. 

C6H 6101, LLC5, high performance power profile (no downclocking/volting). Standard tower air cooler.

1800X @ 3.8 GHz 1.35V

Idle in OS: Tctl = 48.0*C, Tdie = 28.0*C
Cinebench R15 peak: Tctl = 85.0*C, Tdie = 65.0*C


2700X @ 4.0 GHz 1.30V

Idle in OS: Tctl = 39.5*C, Tdie = 29.5*C
Cinebench R15 peak: Tctl = 77.6*C, Tdie = 67.6*C




lordzed83 said:


> @elmor You could share some light on THIS ??
> https://support.amd.com/en-us/search/faq/147
> 
> Do I read it right that IF we use other cooler than one that comes with CPU warranty is out of the window ??
> 
> 
> Regarding RESCENT 6101 bios instabilities and problems. What Windows versions are You using guys ?? I'm still on preview build from november or december. I remember that when I installed Fall eidtion umgrade all sorts of stability problems came up. Thats why I'm sticking with what I got installed now.
> Got theory it could be due to rescent windows updates combined with hax protection in new bioses.



You're going to have to ask AMD about that.




BoMbY said:


> I'm not home right now, but I'm pretty sure the low state in the power plan is 5%. Also there is no boost at all, I can see that in benchmarks. It all appears like it is really locked to a single frequency.



Please double check it. The boost doesn't happen unless the cores downclock. Ie a certain number of cores has to be in a lower power state for the active ones to boost.


----------



## Esenel

elmor said:


> To the people with high temperatures, here are the Tctl/Tdie temps I'm seeing for comparison.
> 
> C6H 6101, LLC5, high performance power profile (no downclocking/volting). Standard tower air cooler.
> 
> 1800X @ 3.8 GHz 1.35V
> 
> Idle in OS: Tctl = 48.0*C, Tdie = 28.0*C
> Cinebench R15 peak: Tctl = 85.0*C, Tdie = 65.0*C
> 
> 
> 2700X @ 4.0 GHz 1.30V
> 
> Idle in OS: Tctl = 39.5*C, Tdie = 29.5*C
> Cinebench R15 peak: Tctl = 77.6*C, Tdie = 67.6*C


Hi elmor,
if I substitude this to my testing of 2700X @4.0Ghz 1.40V LLC2 in Prime (1.325V during stressing it) and getting around 70°C seems to be legit.
So this chips get quite hot if going above or equal 1.4V. 
Thanks for the info!

And all of this with 4 rads and 18 fans :-D


----------



## ItsMB

Hi guys. I downloaded the Bios 6004 from asus page. No longer oc 32GTZ14D memory to 3.2 with same settings than 3008, looking that result, didint try to OC CPU to 3.9 with 0.0375 like on 3008. That was a 24/7 OC 4 monhs perfect working with max loads on 73ºgrees.

I came back to 3008 yesterday, get into Bios, same 3008 settings, checked Ram everithing ok.
Any new Bios for my 1800x that i should check?, i mean, from 3008 to 6004 2 official Bios, and im better on 3008 so far.

What bios do you recommend?

TY


----------



## BoMbY

elmor said:


> Please double check it. The boost doesn't happen unless the cores downclock. Ie a certain number of cores has to be in a lower power state for the active ones to boost.


Well, I'll do it later, and I will also try to make a full CMOS reset, and only change the one value. But I'm 99% sure it will not change anything, and again, as I said, it is working like it should with other settings, with the same power plan.


----------



## Anty

ItsMB said:


> Hi guys. I downloaded the Bios 6004 from asus page. No longer oc 32GTZ14D memory to 3.2 with same settings than 3008, looking that result, didint try to OC CPU to 3.9 with 0.0375 like on 3008. That was a 24/7 OC 4 monhs perfect working with max loads on 73ºgrees.


You may need to find new stable settings (procODT, RTT, etc.)- few people had the same.


----------



## AndehX

Anyone discovered what qcode 7A means yet? Still getting it on cold boot. Can get past it now after a couple of resets.


----------



## Frikencio

elmor said:


> To the people with high temperatures, here are the Tctl/Tdie temps I'm seeing for comparison.
> 
> C6H 6101, LLC5, high performance power profile (no downclocking/volting). Standard tower air cooler.
> 
> 1800X @ 3.8 GHz 1.35V
> 
> Idle in OS: Tctl = 48.0*C, Tdie = 28.0*C
> Cinebench R15 peak: Tctl = 85.0*C, Tdie = 65.0*C
> 
> 
> 2700X @ 4.0 GHz 1.30V
> 
> Idle in OS: Tctl = 39.5*C, Tdie = 29.5*C
> Cinebench R15 peak: Tctl = 77.6*C, Tdie = 67.6*C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to have to ask AMD about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please double check it. The boost doesn't happen unless the cores downclock. Ie a certain number of cores has to be in a lower power state for the active ones to boost.


 @elmor

Should I RMA the CPU?

1700 1.45V/LLC4 - 85ºC load
2700X 1.2V/LLC0 - 115ºC load Thermal Shutdon in a couple of minutes

Tried BIOSes(6001/6004/6101)

If I just let the BIOS on Default AUTO my system on load lowers all the cores to 3.6/3.7Ghz @ 90-95ºC
Do you think my CPU is bad?


----------



## Daveros

I'm gonna have to spend some time on this new 2700X, because I just don't get it. Turned all xfr/boosts off, so it locks at a maximum of 3700MHz, and letting RAM run at 2133MHz, I'm still getting stability and blue screen issues. Current BIOS, all that jazz... it's starting to do my head in.


----------



## lcbbcl

@elmor can you explain me this?
So in this capture you will see my 2700x on auto all settings related to the cpu,i have just performance enchanter OC lvl 4.
My all 8 core go to x42.5 and boost x43.5,soo nice i swear,buttt if i try to manual OC x42 using 1.385V LLC 4,using all possible combination under DIGI + i always fail my OC.
Also under manual settings 1.35V my cpu will peak 175W easy,with auto settings 115W?And its dame stable from what i can see,test still running while i was writing here.
I can confirm that cpu will down clock using enchanter as you can see from hwinfo. 
Its just don't make any sense what its happening to me.


----------



## mtrai

@elmor @murmak thanks for the answer on the bclk

Now to look at tct and tdie temp issues ..I always try to take one thing at time. Gonna do some testing on at different voltage it might be as someone stated it just runs much hotter at 1.4 volts and higher then the 1000 series.


----------



## drzoidberg33

Anyone know what the default behaviour is for Precision Boost Overdrive? I got my 2700X today and using the latest beta BIOS (6101), the option is set to Auto by default and after changing it to Enabled, besides almost giving me a heart attack as CPU-Z misreported the Vcore as 2.1V, it didn't really seem to make much difference. What changes should I generally see with it enabled?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

lordzed83 said:


> @elmor You could share some light on THIS ??
> https://support.amd.com/en-us/search/faq/147
> 
> Do I read it right that IF we use other cooler than one that comes with CPU warranty is out of the window ??


That's illegal if is true, they cant "CONDITION" warranty even if it have a void sticker on it you can still remove the sticker open it and they still have to honor this warranty.


----------



## elmor

BoMbY said:


> Well, I'll do it later, and I will also try to make a full CMOS reset, and only change the one value. But I'm 99% sure it will not change anything, and again, as I said, it is working like it should with other settings, with the same power plan.





AndehX said:


> Anyone discovered what qcode 7A means yet? Still getting it on cold boot. Can get past it now after a couple of resets.



Typically PCI-E/chipset related, sometimes an indicator of unstable memory. Some M.2 drives was causing this initially for example. Getting that at default or overclocked?




Frikencio said:


> @elmor
> 
> Should I RMA the CPU?
> 
> 1700 1.45V/LLC4 - 85ºC load
> 2700X 1.2V/LLC0 - 115ºC load Thermal Shutdon in a couple of minutes
> 
> Tried BIOSes(6001/6004/6101)
> 
> If I just let the BIOS on Default AUTO my system on load lowers all the cores to 3.6/3.7Ghz @ 90-95ºC
> Do you think my CPU is bad?



Can't really make a call right now, need to collect further information about this. Could be an issue with the board/firmware/settings. Technically your CPU is fine at spec and overclocking headroom is not guaranteed, not sure if AMD would accept your RMA. You can probably use SenseMi Skew = Enabled and SenseMi Offset = 290 or around there to artificially lower your temperatures if you're 100% certain they're not real.




lcbbcl said:


> @elmor can you explain me this?
> So in this capture you will see my 2700x on auto all settings related to the cpu,i have just performance enchanter OC lvl 4.
> My all 8 core go to x42.5 and boost x43.5,soo nice i swear,buttt if i try to manual OC x42 using 1.385V LLC 4,using all possible combination under DIGI + i always fail my OC.
> Also under manual settings 1.35V my cpu will peak 175W easy,with auto settings 115W?And its dame stable from what i can see,test still running while i was writing here.
> I can confirm that cpu will down clock using enchanter as you can see from hwinfo.
> Its just don't make any sense what its happening to me.



I've seen similar things, better stability when overclocking with XFR still enabled. Not sure what the exact reason is.


----------



## hurricane28

I guess my system heard what i said about Stability lol. 

I reset everything and pulled the battery off my board for about 15 minutes, than i installed the battery again and dialed the same overclock i always use and its been very stable so far. 
Didn't test in Prime95, Realbench etc, tho but it feels really snappy and stable so far.


----------



## AndehX

elmor said:


> Typically PCI-E/chipset related, sometimes an indicator of unstable memory. Some M.2 drives was causing this initially for example. Getting that at default or overclocked?


2700X at stock, G.Skill TridentZ 3600Mhz running at 3466Mhz, 1.4v, 1.05v SOC, using settings from Ryzen RAM calculator. Seems perfectly stable in Windows. Not had a crash or blue screen since setting it. Don't get any boot issues when memory is at default 2133mhz. I did initially (back when I got my 1700 last year) suspect the M.2 drive, but removing it didn't seem to make a difference.
I've also tried 3 different memory kits and they all exhibit the same issue.


----------



## lcbbcl

@elmor a fast question, i restart my pc, the first 2 min all cores are at 43.3x idle(2%-3% cpu utilization) with CPU SVI2TFN -1.531V,then will down cloaking to 22.3x and 0.800V with spikes at 1.5V.
I need to try but almost sure at sock without enchanter i saw spikes to 1.5V
I should be concerned?


----------



## hurricane28

There he is, I spotted Elmor (Jon) again lol. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=5&v=ogYess5WelY

Around the 9:00 minute.


----------



## hurricane28

lcbbcl said:


> @elmor a fast question, i restart my pc, the first 2 min all cores are at 43.3x idle(2%-3% cpu utilization) with CPU SVI2TFN -1.531V,then will down cloaking to 22.3x and 0.800V with spikes at 1.5V.
> I need to try but almost sure at sock without enchanter i saw spikes to 1.5V
> I should be concerned?


This has been asked over and over again and no, you shouldn't be concerned as this is completely normal and is only for one or 2 cores so its completely save.


----------



## bdajeha

Hi, I earlier had a problem with Qcode 8 stopping my PC from booting, and now it's come back with a vengeance...
I can occationally get the PC started if I try some variations of Reset CMOS, USB flash BIOS, safe mode, make it powerless for a few hours...
I've tried 6003 & 6101 BIOS'es, and are running default settings atm, still problems.

I don't understand what Qcode 8 refers to, is my MB or CPU fried somehow?


----------



## Frikencio

@elmor So my 1700 is verter than my 2700X. I am returning this cpu and buying another 2700X.


----------



## chroniclard

So which Bios should we be using for Ryzen +? Official ? Thanks.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Just to preface this @elmor in bios 6101 tdie tops out at 90c immidiatly running 4245mhz cpu at 1.45v llc4 where in bios 6001 it starts out at 72c and slowly works its way up to 80-85c when running a prime torture test of blend for about 30mins. Setting ppl as mentioned earlier to 60 on 6101 brings those temperatures more inline with what is likely reasonable. Also in 6001, incase you get the idea of changing temperature reading back to what's in that version with the 2700x the motherboard cpu tempeture reads -10c off of tdie which reads -10c of tctl


----------



## finalheaven

chroniclard said:


> So which Bios should we be using for Ryzen +? Official ? Thanks.


6101 is the latest beta bios. But I believe any of the 6001+ series such as 6004 should work.


----------



## chroniclard

finalheaven said:


> 6101 is the latest beta bios. But I believe any of the 6001+ series such as 6004 should work.


Thanks. Guess will try the official release first.


----------



## kundica

I've spent the past few days focusing on CPU tests, messing around with manual OC, Performance Enhance(PE), and Precision Boost Overdrive(PBO). I thought I'd share some things and bring attention to some others.

The first thing I'd like to mention is a warning and something I'd like @elmor to look at. PE4 on bios 6101 has erratic and potentially dangerous behavior. I'm not sure how PE and PBO actually determine the max all core clocks, but I get very inconsistent results with PE4 on 6101. It's gone as high as 4325 on all cores and as low as 4225 on all cores changing it's max all core clock between reboots. When it clocked at 4325 it pumped out a dangerous vcore of 1.52 on all cores. I've attached an image below. It was captured when the OS first booted but reached the same clocks and vcore during testing after initial OS boot grace period(attached as well). I've also attached a image of Ryzen Master when it did this since it might help pinpoint what's happening.

PE4 on bios 6004 doesn't behave this way, but it seems to all core max at 4250. One time I cold booted while testing it and it all core maxed at 4100.

PE3 is inconsistent on both 6101 and 6004. From a cold boot it tends to all core max at 4150 but if I reboot it will max at 4125.

Here's a short list of a few different tests (single core max was always 4350):

- PBO set to auto, PE on auto = 3975 max load all cores(sometimes 4000 from cold boot)

- PBO enabled, PE on auto = 4050 max load all cores

- PBO set to auto, PE3 = 4125 max load all cores(sometimes 4150 from cold boot)

- PBO set to auto, PE4 (bios 6101) = 4225 max load all cores first boot, 4300 after reboot, 4250 third boot, 4325 fourth boot, 4250 fifth boot. On bios 6004 it's typically 4250.

In case PBO(PE variants) are directly related to temp, my system runs a custom EK loop. My idle temps on my 1800x @ 4.5ghz were about 27-30, with sustained max load at 65 under heavy stress test. At stock my 2700x has the same idle temps and is under 30 at idle using any of the PE.

I've attached three images, two of hardware info at boot and gaming benchmark test, one image of Ryzen Master.

Edit: I should note that in my manual tests my chip pulls the following mostly stable(I haven't done prolonged tests since I've been troubleshooting so much but ran a short serious of stress/encoding tests) - 4.2 at 1.325v, 4.3 at 1.4125v, and 4.35 at 1.4625v.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

elmor said:


> Sounds like you've got a strange chip there. As long as you're using latest HWInfo beta as stated and is not changing any strange settings in BIOS temps should be accurate. The settings that can affect the reported Tctl/Tdie temperature are the 1.8V PLL Voltage, PLL Reference Voltage, SenseMi Skew, and Toffset.


 @elmor, what is the purpose of TOffset? What is it doing, and what are ideal values for it? How is it different than SenseMI Skew?







elmor said:


> What is the reported SVI2 TFN Core Voltage? That reading is very accurate. Long term sustained loads I wouldn't recommend above 1.40V. AMD made a change to the Tctl base reading value which means that any software that was not previously reading the base setting will report too high temperatures.


A lot of us are getting well over that, sustained when boosting in PE 2 and PE 3 modes (and it boosts almost all the time there's a heavy load on it, at least according to HWInfo, another friend of mine has gotten even higher raitings on the C6H Probe Points. It would be good to know if those are accurate before we spend long-terms of time potentially above safe voltages.


----------



## 3200MHz

usoldier said:


> This is run at stock cpu but ram is using my old 1700x settings for timmings.


Could you, please, share all of your timings and DRAM voltage?


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Not too bad i guess . HWInfo is showing some really wack temperatures apparently. But Ryzen master and HWMonitor seems to be right.


----------



## 3200MHz

Spent several hours trying to find detailed 1800X specs or datasheet with no luck.

I want to try using P-states to downclock+downvolt the CPU while idling.

Does anyone know what is the lowest operable frequency and voltage for 1800X? Will it work idling on frequency below 1 GHz?


----------



## Neoony

3200MHz said:


> Spent several hours trying to find detailed 1800X specs or datasheet with no luck.
> 
> I want to try using P-states to downclock+downvolt the CPU while idling.
> 
> Does anyone know what is the lowest operable frequency and voltage for 1800X? Will it work idling on frequency below 1 GHz?


I wonder the same thing.

Could we somehow use other states than p0 p1 p2? ( guess it depends on what the OS supports? )
How low could it run?

Never really experimented with those yet.

I saw some people running like 0.4 Voltage and some really low clocks, but I never asked D:


----------



## PeerlessGirl

I was never able to run my 1600 below 0.9v @ about 1.5Ghz (that was my P2 setting in ZenStates. I see that my new 2600x can get down around 0.8 to 0.85v at it's lowest self clocking, and that's on a C6H, it may be more efficient even on a C7H.


----------



## Frikencio

@elmor

Everything stock and voltages stock.

My 2700X is underclocking/undervolting itself due to faulty CPU. This is not normal, this CPU base speed is 3,7Ghz and this CPU is just broken.

Thermal throttles at less than 1Volt.

If that is normal to you....


----------



## Kildar

Well??? Do we have faulty 2700X's or faulty bios's?


----------



## Frikencio

Kildar said:


> Well??? Do we have faulty 2700X's or faulty bios's?


Popped in my old 1700. 45ºC full load IBT AVX (with barely ANY thermal paste because of too many reseats I ran out). No fake temps from the CPU and no Thermal Shutdowns.

If Elmor says it is not their Board/BIOSes I am returning the 2700X

If I happen to have the same exact issue with a new 2700X I will totally RMA the board.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Frikencio said:


> @elmor
> 
> Everything stock and voltages stock.
> 
> My 2700X is underclocking/undervolting itself due to faulty CPU. This is not normal, this CPU base speed is 3,7Ghz and this CPU is just broken.
> 
> Thermal throttles at less than 1Volt.
> 
> If that is normal to you....





Frikencio said:


> Popped in my old 1700. 45ºC full load IBT AVX (with barely ANY thermal paste because of too many reseats I ran out). No fake temps from the CPU and no Thermal Shutdowns.
> 
> If Elmor says it is not their Board/BIOSes I am returning the 2700X
> 
> If I happen to have the same exact issue with a new 2700X I will totally RMA the board.


Check your temps with another program, HWmonitor or ryzen master. Mine was showing really high temps too.
Edit: I haven't read your other posts so idk what you've tried already. Sorry if useless input.


----------



## Frikencio

Ajjlmauen said:


> Check your temps with another program, HWmonitor or ryzen master. Mine was showing really high temps too.
> Edit: I haven't read your other posts so idk what you've tried already. Sorry if useless input.


Yeah I mean if some software missreads temperatures, that is onlu a "number" but this is beyond that, this is affecting the whole performance of the CPU. Maybe internally the CPU is ovrheating, maybe the solder is broken inside the IHS. But the chip is cool.

Here is a comparison:

2700X vs 1700 and check the voltages....

1700 runs fine.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Frikencio said:


> Ajjlmauen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check your temps with another program, HWmonitor or ryzen master. Mine was showing really high temps too.
> Edit: I haven't read your other posts so idk what you've tried already. Sorry if useless input.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I mean if some software missreads temperatures, that is onlu a "number" but this is beyond that, this is affecting the whole performance of the CPU. Maybe internally the CPU is ovrheating, maybe the solder is broken inside the IHS. But the chip is cool.
> 
> Here is a comparison:
> 
> 2700X vs 1700 and check the voltages....
> 
> 1700 runs fine.
Click to expand...

Thats what i dont understand how the cpu is running hotter than previous ryzen yeah tdp is at 105 at stock.

but if you manage to level out voltages etc it should be around the same ball park as the previous ryzen i have never saw my 1700&1800x touching 70s in my loop with voltages like 1.4-1.45v is kind of funky the thing is like 10-15c higher at the same voltages as my 1800x


----------



## Frikencio

zGunBLADEz said:


> Thats what i dont understand how the cpu is running hotter than previous ryzen yeah tdp is at 105 at stock.
> 
> but if you manage to level out voltages etc it should be around the same ball park as the previous ryzen i have never saw my 1700&1800x touching 70s in my loop with voltages like 1.4-1.45v is kind of funky the thing is like 10-15c higher at the same voltages as my 1800x


In my case +50ºC at same voltages, that is not the same problem as people have in this forum. My problem is different and maybe it is because of a faulty CPU.


----------



## Johan45

This behavior has been seen with the 2700X on other X370 boards. Did you ever try a different BIOS?


----------



## Frikencio

Johan45 said:


> This behavior has been seen with the 2700X on other X370 boards. Did you ever try a different BIOS?


Yup, I tried 3 BIOSes. 6001/6004 (Official) /6101

It is not just a "reading" fail. The system shutdowns because thermal protection.

Old versions of HWINFO64 show more than 150ºC but that is a software issue that has been fixed.


----------



## Johan45

I doubt it's the CPU myself. Somethings definitely amiss. Did you use the flashback or through EZ flash? Reset to defaults first?


----------



## Frikencio

Johan45 said:


> I doubt it's the CPU myself. Somethings definitely amiss. Did you use the flashback or through EZ flash? Reset to defaults first?


Used the standard EZ method and then the AfuEfix64 I was suggested. Reset everything. Pull out the battery (under the GPU ff.s....).

I can just return the CPU and get another, it is no problem here with this store.

If that CPU happens to have the same issue, there is ONLY one thing left: Board.

Then because Board is under warranty, I can just swap it for another C6H or just return it and get X470 one.

Those are my steps.


----------



## MacG32

Frikencio said:


> Yeah I mean if some software missreads temperatures, that is onlu a "number" but this is beyond that, this is affecting the whole performance of the CPU. Maybe internally the CPU is ovrheating, maybe the solder is broken inside the IHS. But the chip is cool.
> 
> Here is a comparison:
> 
> 2700X vs 1700 and check the voltages....
> 
> 1700 runs fine.



I bet your 2700X is missing the soldier inside. There's no other explanation for all of the problems you're having. I'd say return the one you have and get another one.


----------



## lcbbcl

hurricane28 said:


> This has been asked over and over again and no, you shouldn't be concerned as this is completely normal and is only for one or 2 cores so its completely save.


Thanks for your answer,i knew that about 1000 series,but i just want to be sure.
@Frikencio
If you use the same board,then you might have a bad cpu.it might be bios also,i reach 95C fast if i don't set PLL reference to 60,but i din't saw my cpu throttling.
Try to clear cmos,pull out the battery 15 20 min and do a flashback.


----------



## Frikencio

MacG32 said:


> I bet your 2700X is missing the soldier inside. There's no other explanation for all of the problems you're having. I'd say return the one you have and get another one.


I saw your signature and you have the same cooler as me. What thermal paste you recommend me to use? I used MX-4 in the past (just ran out). I also have the same GPU.


----------



## datspike

@elmor
Question 1)
While testing new 2600X on C6H with 6101 bios I've found that Performance Enhancer Levels 3 and 4 alway boost the cpu to the max clock at all cores. The cpu will not slow down at multicore load at all. 
Levels 1 and 2 work OK, but there is a big gap between multicore clock and single thread clock loads. 
I think that a bug.. I've set the settings as it was in the C7H Enthusiast Highlights:


Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner = Manual
o eCLK Mode = Synchronous mode
o BCLK Frequency = 102.0
• Performance Enhancer = Level 3 (OC)
• CPU Core Ratio = 36.00
• Memory Frequency = 3200 MHz ratio
• Core Performance Boost = Enabled
• CPU Core Voltage = Offset mode
o CPU Offset Mode Sign = -
o CPU Core Voltage Offset = 0.00625

2) May there be a way to control XFR boost clocks at full load and single thread load without bclk edits and Precision Boost hacks? It would be a such nice way to overclock on Ryzen


----------



## Frikencio

lcbbcl said:


> Thanks for your answer,i knew that about 1000 series,but i just want to be sure.
> 
> @Frikencio
> If you use the same board,then you might have a bad cpu.it might be bios also,i reach 95C fast if i don't set PLL reference to 60,but i din't saw my cpu throttling.
> Try to clear cmos,pull out the battery 15 20 min and do a flashback.


Yeah I also tried that PLL thing, Sense Mi skew and everything.

I am on my 1700 and the 2700X is already in a box. I will keep you posted when I get the new 2700X.

But thank you for all your suggestions and support. I might be just unlucky.


----------



## MacG32

Frikencio said:


> I saw your signature and you have the same cooler as me. What thermal paste you recommend me to use? I used MX-4 in the past (just ran out). I also have the same GPU.



I've used Prolimatech - PK-1 forever. It seems to last a very, very long time, as it doesn't dry out. It keeps my temps to a minimum. I've seen a lot of reviewers and benchers use it all of the time as well.


----------



## lcbbcl

datspike said:


> @elmor
> Question 1)
> While testing new 2600X on C6H with 6101 bios I've found that Performance Enhancer Levels 3 and 4 alway boost the cpu to the max clock at all cores. The cpu will not slow down at multicore load at all.
> Levels 1 and 2 work OK, but there is a big gap between multicore clock and single thread clock loads.
> I think that a bug.. I've set the settings as it was in the C7H Enthusiast Highlights:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner = Manual
> o eCLK Mode = Synchronous mode
> o BCLK Frequency = 102.0
> • Performance Enhancer = Level 3 (OC)
> • CPU Core Ratio = 36.00
> • Memory Frequency = 3200 MHz ratio
> • Core Performance Boost = Enabled
> • CPU Core Voltage = Offset mode
> o CPU Offset Mode Sign = -
> o CPU Core Voltage Offset = 0.00625
> 
> 2) May there be a way to control XFR boost clocks at full load and single thread load without bclk edits and Precision Boost hacks? It would be a such nice way to overclock on Ryzen


CPU Core Ratio Auto
Core Performance Boost Auto
CPU Core Voltage Auto (might work with offset also)
Set this and enchanter will work just fine,including lvl 4
It is something wrong with bios,if i set something manual to CPU then hasta la vista baby,no OC above 4.2Ghz can be stable.


----------



## zyplex

Hello everyone, 

maybe someone have an idea. I have the assumption that no XFR is working on my side. Cinebench Score 1737 / 171, CPU frequency with CB-nt 3850MHz and CB-1t ~4200MHz. Temperature Tdie 65°C.

Settings:
BIOS 6101 - DOCP, everything else at Auto

With Performance Enhancer Level 3 CPU frequency with CB-nT is about 4075MHz but results in constantly freezing Windows.

Settings:
BIOS 6101 - Manual, CPU-Ratio x37, PE Level 3, Core Performance Boost = Enabled, Core Voltage Offset +0,0625V


----------



## PeerlessGirl

What worries me is that HWMonitor and HWInfo both more or less show the same temps, which means they're accurate...if the voltages are too..that's very disturbing.


----------



## lcbbcl

PeerlessGirl said:


> What worries me is that HWMonitor and HWInfo both more or less show the same temps, which means they're accurate...if the voltages are too..that's very disturbing.


You have high volts under load?or idle?What temps you get?
I reach 85C using prime95 after 3hours of testing and i set PLL reference 60,if no my temps are near 100C.I don't have tools to be 100% sure but the heat from radiator its not coming from a CPU with 85C


----------



## Frikencio

lcbbcl said:


> You have high volts under load?or idle?What temps you get?
> I reach 85C using prime95 after 3hours of testing and i set PLL reference 60,if no my temps are near 100C.I don't have tools to be 100% sure but the heat from radiator its not coming from a CPU with 85C


85ºC would make my 1700 spit water at around 43-45ºC in my AiO


----------



## BoMbY

Okay, seems like I was wrong on several things:

1. Something (or maybe it was me, when I was drunk) actually changed the minimum processor state on my balanced power plan to 100%
2. Per default the 2700X reports lower frequencies, even when the minimum processor state in Windows is 100%
3. The "Performance Enhancer = Level 3 (OC)" deactivates the new frequency reporting behavior, and it looks more like it did with the 1800X
4. The Ryzen Balanced plan now actually makes a slight difference in performance - at least Geekbench is showing up to 10ns lower memory latency with the default balanced plan (using 5% minimum processor state)

Also: My idle temps seem a little bit lower when settings SensMi Skew to Enabled, and the value to 272 (which should be the default), so there may be something wrong there in 6101, or the default for the 2700X isn't 272?


----------



## Daveros

Daveros said:


> I'm gonna have to spend some time on this new 2700X, because I just don't get it. Turned all xfr/boosts off, so it locks at a maximum of 3700MHz, and letting RAM run at 2133MHz, I'm still getting stability and blue screen issues. Current BIOS, all that jazz... it's starting to do my head in.


Some of the issues I am seeing I think are due to an under delivery of power, setting some minor LLC (on stock, all xfr/boost off) is the only way to keep my system "stable". But to cap it all off, I'm having cold boot issues. So something is up and I need to keep on this to find out what.


----------



## lcbbcl

Frikencio said:


> 85ºC would make my 1700 spit water at around 43-45ºC in my AiO


I remember 1 year ago with 1700x at 77C i told to my child and wife to leave the room,after i saw a member from this forum complaining about a AIO what exploded.
At 77C with my old cpu ,just approaching the hand above radiator i was feeling hot air,now almost i can say that its cooling me.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

lcbbcl said:


> You have high volts under load?or idle?What temps you get?
> I reach 85C using prime95 after 3hours of testing and i set PLL reference 60,if no my temps are near 100C.I don't have tools to be 100% sure but the heat from radiator its not coming from a CPU with 85C



Not under Idle, but using even PE2 I get into the 1.5s under sustained load (according to HWInfo), PE 3 is worse, and actually crashed out of Aida64 with a hardware failure (L0 Cache). About 11 WHEAs, and I got near 97c. I've got PLL Reference Voltage at 56 right now. Friend of mine is telling me he's measuring worse volts than what HWInfo is showing when using a DMM on the C6H ProbeIt points. None of my case exhaust feels even vaguely warm, and my liquid temp is fine (H110i). So I'm just trying to figure it out. I get Voltages at full load in excess of 1.5v in HWInfo.

HWMonitor more or less has the same numbers.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

PeerlessGirl said:


> Not under Idle, but using even PE2 I get into the 1.5s under sustained load (according to HWInfo), PE 3 is worse, and actually crashed out of Aida64 with a hardware failure (L0 Cache). About 11 WHEAs, and I got near 97c. I've got PLL Reference Voltage at 56 right now. Friend of mine is telling me he's measuring worse volts than what HWInfo is showing when using a DMM on the C6H ProbeIt points. None of my case exhaust feels even vaguely warm, and my liquid temp is fine (H110i). So I'm just trying to figure it out. I get Voltages at full load in excess of 1.5v in HWInfo.
> 
> HWMonitor more or less has the same numbers.


I too am concerned about voltage. Under partial load with 2 - 4 cores boosting I'm seeing voltages as high as 1.550 volts. CPU usage is around 50% or less. Under full stress all cores at 100% my voltage is 1.38 volts. This is using PE4 with bios 6004.


----------



## usoldier

3200MHz said:


> Could you, please, share all of your timings and DRAM voltage?


Voltage is 1.4v DRAM SOC is @ 1.1V Passed 300% MemTest 6.0 - didnt test longer cause iam confident on the settings from the old 1700x did several 1000% runs. Dont mind my paint skills


----------



## PeerlessGirl

RaptormanUSMC said:


> I too am concerned about voltage. Under partial load with 2 - 4 cores boosting I'm seeing voltages as high as 1.550 volts. CPU usage is around 50% or less. Under full stress all cores at 100% my voltage is 1.38 volts. This is using PE4 with bios 6004.


See at least yours drop during full load, mine are sitting at 1.556 at almost all times during aida64 at PE 3, it crashes within 2-3 minutes with a L0 cache error.


----------



## AmxdPt

Is it just me or the temperatures have gone up with 6101 vs 6001?

1800x @ 3.9 1.375v. reaching 81 celcius is a first for me... It was normally reaching 65-70 max on cinebench.

I just cleaned/re-applied thermal paste and I am having the same results.

Anyone having the same issue?

Using the latest version available from HWinfo to monitor as recommended.


----------



## Srath

What apps trigger the overheat for you guys? any?

Just set up my 2700x / brand new c6h / gskill 3200 memory, but i'm running windows 7.
6004 optimized defaults with a 3200 memory profile

not getting throttling or high temps with occt or linpack on the stock cooler


----------



## Frikencio

Srath said:


> What apps trigger the overheat for you guys? any?
> 
> Just set up my 2700x / brand new c6h / gskill 3200 memory, but i'm running windows 7.
> 6004 optimized defaults with a 3200 memory profile
> 
> not getting throttling or high temps with occt or linpack on the stock cooler


My 2700X idles @ 65ºC at stock BIOS settings.
Throttles performance @ 95ºC

If I want to set my fixed voltage like... 1.3V and 4Ghz... CPU gets 115ºC and shutdowns.

Apps that caused a thermal shutdown for me: Opening Google Chrome with some tabs loading.

You can guess that with benchmarks or stress tests CPU will shutdown in a second.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

AmxdPt said:


> Is it just me or the temperatures have gone up with 6101 vs 6001?
> 
> 1800x @ 3.9 1.375v. reaching 81 celcius is a first for me... It was normally reaching 65-70 max on cinebench.
> 
> I just cleaned/re-applied thermal paste and I am having the same results.
> 
> Anyone having the same issue?
> 
> Using the latest version available from HWinfo to monitor as recommended.


6101 is my first and only 2600 bios but yeah, I was thinking I'd need to re-apply paste as well, but if feels like there's too many of us with this problem for that to be it.


----------



## AmxdPt

Srath said:


> What apps trigger the overheat for you guys? any?
> 
> Just set up my 2700x / brand new c6h / gskill 3200 memory, but i'm running windows 7.
> 6004 optimized defaults with a 3200 memory profile
> 
> not getting throttling or high temps with occt or linpack on the stock cooler


I was comparing the same scenario on cinebench on 6001 vs 6101.

It is the first time ever i've seen my 1800x at 81º.

Adjusting SenseMi to Enabled and 272 offset gets me back on the same track as before but the real question remains: 

Why? So much changes from bios revision to the next one. I kinda feel I don't know my hardware anymore lol.

@elmor, do you have any input on this?

Thanks


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

PeerlessGirl said:


> See at least yours drop during full load, mine are sitting at 1.556 at almost all times during aida64 at PE 3, it crashes within 2-3 minutes with a L0 cache error.


Mine was rigid at 1.550 volts the first run too. What I did though was changed to an offset voltage (I went too low and had to reset CMOS), once I played with the offset and had it right I ran that way a while with a manual OC 4.3ghz @ 1.425volts which was fine. Then I decided to see how XFR was working so I set it back to Auto and I have the varying voltage depending on load now. Maybe it was something in the order I did things?


----------



## Srath

Frikencio said:


> My 2700X idles @ 65ºC at stock BIOS settings.
> Throttles performance @ 95ºC
> 
> If I want to set my fixed voltage like... 1.3V and 4Ghz... CPU gets 115ºC and shutdowns.
> 
> Apps that caused a thermal shutdown for me: Opening Google Chrome with some tabs loading.
> 
> You can guess that with benchmarks or stress tests CPU will shutdown in a second.


strange. never changed my voltage from auto and it does like it should with boost

my first ryzen system so i dont have a 1xxx series to compare. 
only have tried 6004, flashed it today before installing cpu. box said 2000 ready but probably only meant apu

i doubt it is a windows 7/10 thing

how high are your temps in the bios?


----------



## MacG32

PeerlessGirl said:


> 6101 is my first and only 2600 bios but yeah, I was thinking I'd need to re-apply paste as well, but if feels like there's too many of us with this problem for that to be it.



I would try the 6004 BIOS and see what that yields. I'm testing 6004 right now with prime95 to get an idea of temps. 6004 has AGESA 1.0.0.2a for the Ryzen 2000 series.


----------



## Frikencio

Srath said:


> strange. never changed my voltage from auto and it does like it should with boost
> 
> my first ryzen system so i dont have a 1xxx series to compare.
> only have tried 6004, flashed it today before installing cpu. box said 2000 ready but probably only meant apu
> 
> i doubt it is a windows 7/10 thing
> 
> how high are your temps in the bios?


BIOS temp 65ºC also.


----------



## lcbbcl

So using a cheap DMM 40euros,and measuring on the probelt,i saw this voltages ,when hwinfo showed me 1.48V i saw on DDM 1.46V.Aprox 5 minutes i was measuring and never saw more volts on DMM compared with hwinfo 
Very often i saw DMM showing 1.39V and hwinfo 1.45V-1.48V
I use prime95 with just 1 thread to see the maximum spike.


----------



## Srath

Frikencio said:


> BIOS temp 65ºC also.


I was just running memtest on 16gb, %150 pass. temp was around 64c before i stopped all windows of it.

rebooted into bios and it was dropping quick from high 50s, then high 40s, and settled to 45c in around 2 minutes. even with the bios claiming ~1.4v


----------



## datspike

lcbbcl said:


> CPU Core Ratio Auto
> Core Performance Boost Auto
> CPU Core Voltage Auto (might work with offset also)
> Set this and enchanter will work just fine,including lvl 4
> It is something wrong with bios,if i set something manual to CPU then hasta la vista baby,no OC above 4.2Ghz can be stable.


I've tried your setting and nothing is helping. My 2600X is boosting all the cores to the 1T boost even in nT loads..


----------



## 1usmus

The processor is not stable in the stock (P95 or OCCT) + has strange cover flaws. I return it to the store. I wish good luck to the amd company...


----------



## usoldier

1usmus said:


> The processor is not stable in the stock (P95 or OCCT) + has strange cover flaws. I return it to the store. I wish good luck to the amd company...


My 1700X has those bumps my new 2700X also has those temps are fine here tho.


----------



## lcbbcl

datspike said:


> I've tried your setting and nothing is helping. My 2600X is boosting all the cores to the 1T boost even in nT loads..


Do you use balanced power plan?then check minimum processor state to be at 50% or less. @elmor suggest to Enable Global C-States in bios.
I use auto on all settings for cpu,and i have PE OC 4


----------



## usoldier

1usmus said:


> The processor is not stable in the stock (P95 or OCCT) + has strange cover flaws. I return it to the store. I wish good luck to the amd company...


Just googled Ryzen and many fotos of the cpu have those bumps maybe its normal ?


----------



## Anty

It is normal.


----------



## lcbbcl

1usmus said:


> The processor is not stable in the stock (P95 or OCCT) + has strange cover flaws. I return it to the store. I wish good luck to the amd company...


Mine too,but i am ok with stability


----------



## usoldier

Realy enjoying this new 2700X iam using PE2 and set vcore offset voltage to -0.0750 stoped the spikes to 1.5v and keeps boosting to 4350 temps are good too tops out at 72cº all core run at 4124 while Prime95 and voltage is 1.3v load.


----------



## porschedrifter

elmor said:


> Please double check it. The boost doesn't happen unless the cores downclock. Ie a certain number of cores has to be in a lower power state for the active ones to boost.


I can tell you one thing that doesn't work for me anymore since last bios version, is the fan calibration in the bios. It no longer ramps up my fans and no longer gives me correct calibration. Also after calibrating I checked my cpu temp and it was reading 72 so I panicked and shut down, somehow it seemed to disable my water pump header too. Not sure if it's related. I'm still on my 1700x though.
My flash method was bios on usb, CMOS CLR, reboot, install bios in ez flash from usb, reboot, CMOS CLR and then set up bios and save.


----------



## Esenel

Mine has also these strange flaws on the side which concerned me and I took a picture of it.
I am also not sure if it really is stable at stock. It goes crazy in Prime with temps. Then these crazy Volt spikes over 1.55V.
And it just gets much hotter than my [email protected]@1.4V.
And due to the fact that I am not able to stabalize it on 3466 CL14 it is even slower than my old configuration.
I have a Trident Z 2x8 3600 CL15 kit which I just manage to do 3333Mhz CL14.
Everything out of stock with the CPU in therms of PE Level 3 or manual overclock.... no chance. Not even 4100 Mhz with 1.45V. Fails after 1 minute.

Mine is batch 1806.
And the rest of you?


----------



## usoldier

Esenel said:


> Mine has also these strange flaws on the side which concerned me and I took a picture of it.
> I am also not sure if it really is stable at stock. It goes crazy in Prime with temps. Then these crazy Volt spikes over 1.55V.
> And it just gets much hotter than my [email protected][email protected]
> And due to the fact that I am not able to stabalize it on 3466 CL14 it is even slower than my old configuration.
> I have a Trident Z 2x8 3600 CL15 kit which I just manage to do 3333Mhz CL14.
> Everything out of stock with the CPU in therms of PE Level 3 or manual overclock.... no chance. Not even 4100 Mhz with 1.45V. Fails after 1 minute.
> 
> Mine is batch 1806.
> And the rest of you?


Mine is 1805


----------



## kundica

Whatever you guys freaking out about on the side of your processors is completely normal and should have zero impact on the CPU's performance. I had three different 1st gen CPUs and they all had it to some extent. The 1800x I replaced with the 2700x had it and it was a good OC'er.


----------



## Srath

Esenel said:


> Mine is batch 1806.
> And the rest of you?


1807 here, bought from newegg last thursday

top part of heat spreader looked ok
didnt check all the edges


----------



## mtrai

usoldier said:


> Realy enjoying this new 2700X iam using PE2 and set vcore offset voltage to -0.0750 stoped the spikes to 1.5v and keeps boosting to 4350 temps are good too tops out at 72cº all core run at 4124 while Prime95 and voltage is 1.3v load.


Please share your full bios settings from saving them as a text to a usb in the asus bios.


----------



## usoldier

mtrai said:


> Please share your full bios settings from saving them as a text to a usb in the asus bios.


Will do let me just finish my clan wars today


----------



## Ramad

mtrai said:


> @Ramad hmm I do not seem to have the bclk divider in my 6003 c6h wifi bios


Sorry, missed your post. I think it has been removed on 0001 - 6004 but is available on 6101 as elmor stated when he posted it. It only shows better readings because 1MHz BCLK is divided by 5, because every 0.2 CPU MHz = 5 Memory MHz.


----------



## BoMbY

kundica said:


> Whatever you guys freaking out about on the side of your processors is completely normal and should have zero impact on the CPU's performance. I had three different 1st gen CPUs and they all had it to some extent. The 1800x I replaced with the 2700x had it and it was a good OC'er.


Yes, I have to agree. It doesn't look perfect, but as long as the top is plane, there is nothing to worry. Maybe a tool had a defect, but the overall shape seems like it is pretty much in specs.


----------



## usoldier

EDIT: it was my usb pen :/ heres my settings.


----------



## Daveros

Esenel said:


> Mine has also these strange flaws on the side which concerned me and I took a picture of it.
> I am also not sure if it really is stable at stock. It goes crazy in Prime with temps. Then these crazy Volt spikes over 1.55V.
> And it just gets much hotter than my [email protected]@1.4V.
> And due to the fact that I am not able to stabalize it on 3466 CL14 it is even slower than my old configuration.
> I have a Trident Z 2x8 3600 CL15 kit which I just manage to do 3333Mhz CL14.
> Everything out of stock with the CPU in therms of PE Level 3 or manual overclock.... no chance. Not even 4100 Mhz with 1.45V. Fails after 1 minute.
> 
> Mine is batch 1806.
> And the rest of you?


1803. It's a pos and I want my 1700 back.


----------



## BUFUMAN

AmxdPt said:


> Is it just me or the temperatures have gone up with 6101 vs 6001?
> 
> 1800x @ 3.9 1.375v. reaching 81 celcius is a first for me... It was normally reaching 65-70 max on cinebench.
> 
> I just cleaned/re-applied thermal paste and I am having the same results.
> 
> Anyone having the same issue?
> 
> Using the latest version available from HWinfo to monitor as recommended.


This is what i am talking about since few days but everyone is talking about their 2700 Beta bugs.....

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mtrai

usoldier said:


> Will do let me just finish my clan wars today


Take your time but I already see you posted them. I am never in a rush for info.


----------



## mtrai

Same as above however in the CH7 thread elmor posted this...so as read and see it...we can simply test it as they did to determine an issue. Full document found here: http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=154289&d=1524143181


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Why is it that i can get away with much nicer volts using fixed volts instead of offsets with precision boost? Even fixed clocks and fixed volts won't clock as high as fixed volts + precision boost. What's going on? I have tried doing a negative offset to match the volts i use on fixed but it crashes. And when i match the clocks to the same then the scores are the same, except the voltages depending on how i set it up.

Am i just dumb and overlooking something?

Edit: Also, whenever using auto volts and no offsets; is it okay for the CPU to hit 1.55v? Is it normal? The temps don't seem to match the voltage so i find it very confusing.


----------



## elmor

Frikencio said:


> @elmor
> 
> Everything stock and voltages stock.
> 
> My 2700X is underclocking/undervolting itself due to faulty CPU. This is not normal, this CPU base speed is 3,7Ghz and this CPU is just broken.
> 
> Thermal throttles at less than 1Volt.
> 
> If that is normal to you....





Kildar said:


> Well??? Do we have faulty 2700X's or faulty bios's?





Frikencio said:


> Popped in my old 1700. 45ºC full load IBT AVX (with barely ANY thermal paste because of too many reseats I ran out). No fake temps from the CPU and no Thermal Shutdowns.
> 
> If Elmor says it is not their Board/BIOSes I am returning the 2700X
> 
> If I happen to have the same exact issue with a new 2700X I will totally RMA the board.



Very difficult to tell at the moment. If other motherboard vendors also have this issue then it would point towards a firmware or CPU issue. It's also very strange that only some are affected while others are fine.




datspike said:


> @elmor
> Question 1)
> While testing new 2600X on C6H with 6101 bios I've found that Performance Enhancer Levels 3 and 4 alway boost the cpu to the max clock at all cores. The cpu will not slow down at multicore load at all.
> Levels 1 and 2 work OK, but there is a big gap between multicore clock and single thread clock loads.
> I think that a bug.. I've set the settings as it was in the C7H Enthusiast Highlights:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner = Manual
> o eCLK Mode = Synchronous mode
> o BCLK Frequency = 102.0
> • Performance Enhancer = Level 3 (OC)
> • CPU Core Ratio = 36.00
> • Memory Frequency = 3200 MHz ratio
> • Core Performance Boost = Enabled
> • CPU Core Voltage = Offset mode
> o CPU Offset Mode Sign = -
> o CPU Core Voltage Offset = 0.00625
> 
> 2) May there be a way to control XFR boost clocks at full load and single thread load without bclk edits and Precision Boost hacks? It would be a such nice way to overclock on Ryzen



1) What's your max clock with Level 3? There's supposed to be a large boost for single threaded loads, just like at default. When you change those Levels, the multi core frequencies will be lifted but the single threaded will still remain at ~4.35G.


2) Level 1 and Level 2 are using the AMD provided interface to achieve this, but it's not really configurable enough.




kundica said:


> I've spent the past few days focusing on CPU tests, messing around with manual OC, Performance Enhance(PE), and Precision Boost Overdrive(PBO). I thought I'd share some things and bring attention to some others.
> 
> The first thing I'd like to mention is a warning and something I'd like @elmor to look at. PE4 on bios 6101 has erratic and potentially dangerous behavior. I'm not sure how PE and PBO actually determine the max all core clocks, but I get very inconsistent results with PE4 on 6101. It's gone as high as 4325 on all cores and as low as 4225 on all cores changing it's max all core clock between reboots. When it clocked at 4325 it pumped out a dangerous vcore of 1.52 on all cores. I've attached an image below. It was captured when the OS first booted but reached the same clocks and vcore during testing after initial OS boot grace period(attached as well). I've also attached a image of Ryzen Master when it did this since it might help pinpoint what's happening.
> 
> PE4 on bios 6004 doesn't behave this way, but it seems to all core max at 4250. One time I cold booted while testing it and it all core maxed at 4100.
> 
> PE3 is inconsistent on both 6101 and 6004. From a cold boot it tends to all core max at 4150 but if I reboot it will max at 4125.
> 
> Here's a short list of a few different tests (single core max was always 4350):
> 
> - PBO set to auto, PE on auto = 3975 max load all cores(sometimes 4000 from cold boot)
> 
> - PBO enabled, PE on auto = 4050 max load all cores
> 
> - PBO set to auto, PE3 = 4125 max load all cores(sometimes 4150 from cold boot)
> 
> - PBO set to auto, PE4 (bios 6101) = 4225 max load all cores first boot, 4300 after reboot, 4250 third boot, 4325 fourth boot, 4250 fifth boot. On bios 6004 it's typically 4250.
> 
> In case PBO(PE variants) are directly related to temp, my system runs a custom EK loop. My idle temps on my 1800x @ 4.5ghz were about 27-30, with sustained max load at 65 under heavy stress test. At stock my 2700x has the same idle temps and is under 30 at idle using any of the PE.
> 
> I've attached three images, two of hardware info at boot and gaming benchmark test, one image of Ryzen Master.
> 
> Edit: I should note that in my manual tests my chip pulls the following mostly stable(I haven't done prolonged tests since I've been troubleshooting so much but ran a short serious of stress/encoding tests) - 4.2 at 1.325v, 4.3 at 1.4125v, and 4.35 at 1.4625v.



Thank you for the thorough testing. It seems that when using Level 3 the all core frequency might vary slightly between boots (~0.25x), not sure exactly why that is. 1.5V+ for multithreaded loads is definitely too much, I will get back to you if there's anything we can do to reduce it or worst case remove Level 4.




BoMbY said:


> Okay, seems like I was wrong on several things:
> 
> 1. Something (or maybe it was me, when I was drunk) actually changed the minimum processor state on my balanced power plan to 100%
> 2. Per default the 2700X reports lower frequencies, even when the minimum processor state in Windows is 100%
> 3. The "Performance Enhancer = Level 3 (OC)" deactivates the new frequency reporting behavior, and it looks more like it did with the 1800X
> 4. The Ryzen Balanced plan now actually makes a slight difference in performance - at least Geekbench is showing up to 10ns lower memory latency with the default balanced plan (using 5% minimum processor state)
> 
> Also: My idle temps seem a little bit lower when settings SensMi Skew to Enabled, and the value to 272 (which should be the default), so there may be something wrong there in 6101, or the default for the 2700X isn't 272?



SenseMi Skew has been disabled by default for a long time, not sure which was the last with it enabled. Probably 1701 or even before.




PeerlessGirl said:


> Not under Idle, but using even PE2 I get into the 1.5s under sustained load (according to HWInfo), PE 3 is worse, and actually crashed out of Aida64 with a hardware failure (L0 Cache). About 11 WHEAs, and I got near 97c. I've got PLL Reference Voltage at 56 right now. Friend of mine is telling me he's measuring worse volts than what HWInfo is showing when using a DMM on the C6H ProbeIt points. None of my case exhaust feels even vaguely warm, and my liquid temp is fine (H110i). So I'm just trying to figure it out. I get Voltages at full load in excess of 1.5v in HWInfo.
> 
> HWMonitor more or less has the same numbers.



1.5v under full load is way too much with Level 3, are you applying any voltage offset?




AmxdPt said:


> I was comparing the same scenario on cinebench on 6001 vs 6101.
> 
> It is the first time ever i've seen my 1800x at 81º.
> 
> Adjusting SenseMi to Enabled and 272 offset gets me back on the same track as before but the real question remains:
> 
> Why? So much changes from bios revision to the next one. I kinda feel I don't know my hardware anymore lol.
> 
> @elmor, do you have any input on this?
> 
> Thanks



I've gotten a few reports saying they see slightly higher temps (~10*C) on the newer releases. Haven't seen it myself so difficult to find the cause.




Ajjlmauen said:


> Why is it that i can get away with much nicer volts using fixed volts instead of offsets with precision boost? Even fixed clocks and fixed volts won't clock as high as fixed volts + precision boost. What's going on? I have tried doing a negative offset to match the volts i use on fixed but it crashes. And when i match the clocks to the same then the scores are the same, except the voltages depending on how i set it up.
> 
> Am i just dumb and overlooking something?
> 
> Edit: Also, whenever using auto volts and no offsets; is it okay for the CPU to hit 1.55v? Is it normal? The temps don't seem to match the voltage so i find it very confusing.



1.55v without load is a little bit on the high side but not too concerning. Those voltage levels when when fully loading the CPU are concerning.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

It's doing 1.45-1.5v when 2 cores are boosting to 4.35ghz (Naturally it only does this with very single threaded stuff so the rest of the cores are 2.2ghz) and around 1.3-1.35v when all cores are loaded and clocking to 4.25ghz. Temps only ever go over 80 when in Aida stresstesting with CPU, FPU and cache, like 85c worst case scenario.


----------



## elmor

Ajjlmauen said:


> It's doing 1.45-1.5v when 2 cores are boosting to 4.35ghz (Naturally it only does this with very single threaded stuff so the rest of the cores are 2.2ghz) and around 1.3-1.35v when all cores are loaded and clocking to 4.25ghz. Temps only ever go over 80 when in Aida stresstesting with CPU, FPU and cache, like 85c worst case scenario.



That's as it should.


----------



## Srath

@elmor
is it normal for these boards to be off a lot in vcore; software reading vs probe?

LLC2 - 1.35v manual core (bios)
software - 1.288-1.294v
probe - 1.379v (multimeter)


----------



## Teramungus

elmor said:


> I've gotten a few reports saying they see slightly higher temps (~10*C) on the newer releases. Haven't seen it myself so difficult to find the cause.


 THIS!


----------



## elmor

Zognarb said:


> Flashed 6101, GOP is still not recognized on my Vega 56. Tried searching around for similar issues but didn't really find anything, card works fine otherwise.
> 
> Edit: For what it's worth, tried the secondary VBIOS on the card to no avail.



Which Vega 56 card is it exactly?




Srath said:


> @elmor
> is it normal for these boards to be off a lot in vcore; software reading vs probe?
> 
> LLC2 - 1.35v manual core (bios)
> software - 1.288-1.294v
> probe - 1.379v (multimeter)



Yes, explained many pages back. Rely on the HWInfo SVI2 TFN Core Voltage reading for the most accurate results.


----------



## finalheaven

@elmor

Have you had the opportunity to test both the 2700x and 2700? Do you know if the x version has been binned to o/c more? or does it appear to be all random?


----------



## kundica

elmor said:


> Thank you for the thorough testing. It seems that when using Level 3 the all core frequency might vary slightly between boots (~0.25x), not sure exactly why that is. 1.5V+ for multithreaded loads is definitely too much, I will get back to you if there's anything we can do to reduce it or worst case remove Level 4.


Thanks for the response. The PE settings seem buggy for me overall. I'm now having an issue with PE3 not getting near enough voltage. On Auto under max load on all cores(4.15) I'm getting 1.28v where as with PE2 I'm getting 1.337v max load all cores(4.1) which seems about right when not using offset. Adding positive offset to PE3 doesn't seem to help much. I gave it +.05 and it didnt hit 1.3 under load. PE3 isn't clocking so much higher than PE2 for me on all cores to explain that difference. Clearing CMOS didn't help. I'm currently using bios 6004.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

MacG32 said:


> I would try the 6004 BIOS and see what that yields. I'm testing 6004 right now with prime95 to get an idea of temps. 6004 has AGESA 1.0.0.2a for the Ryzen 2000 series.


I was under the impression 6101 was newer than 6004, but I'll take a look at it.



elmor said:


> 1.5v under full load is way too much with Level 3, are you applying any voltage offset?


It does it with auto volts, with the 0.05000 suggestion you have in the Enthusiast Doc, and with 0.025000. Those are all I've tried, and it tends to run 1.5 to 1.56-1.58 on all cores that are loaded during Aida64 stability testing (or anything else with sustained loads on all cores, like OCCT/Realbench). There's definately some funkyness going on. I should try stock and PE1 as well I suppose. Any specific tests you'd like run, Elmor? I'm using 6101, as an aside, and have never used any of the other betas (I had 3502 before I switched from 1600 to 2600x).


----------



## Zognarb

elmor said:


> Which Vega 56 card is it exactly?


It's a Sapphire Nitro+ LE.


----------



## elmor

Zognarb said:


> It's a Sapphire Nitro+ LE.



I tested with an Asus Vega 56 card and that works fine, I don't have access to your particular card so it will be very difficult to debug this.


----------



## 1usmus

@elmor

My 2700X batch 1807 (stock) does not pass even the easiest stress test, the temperatures grow very quickly. MX4 + cooling Kraken62. I reset the cooling 3 times. I always get a freeze. Memory is also unstable, even at 3200 MHz. Bios 6101 is not modified. PE modes work very strange, after each cold start the total voltage is different, sometimes even 1.5 volts. Management voltage through offset + - does not help. The system lives its own life. At the moment I'm going to return the processor, but if you have news this will be very handy. I'm putting a picture with the test 1700 @ 3900, the power consumption is identical to 2700x and all fine...


----------



## Timur Born

elmor said:


> SenseMi Skew has been disabled by default for a long time, not sure which was the last with it enabled. Probably 1701 or even before.


Wasn't that only the case for stock settings, while [Auto] enabled it again once you overclocked? I mean to remember we talked about that once in a post, but would have to check the exact behavior again.


----------



## lordzed83

1usmus said:


> The processor is not stable in the stock (P95 or OCCT) + has strange cover flaws. I return it to the store. I wish good luck to the amd company...


Guess Cant blame ASUS about AMD being ****ty in general then ?? If its not even stable at stock its useless.....
Your's post just made me wnto to wait for Binned 2700x even more...


----------



## fedx

I have the same problem with my C6H and 2600X (buyed first in Russia, at 7 April).  Batch 1810.


----------



## Zognarb

elmor said:


> I tested with an Asus Vega 56 card and that works fine, I don't have access to your particular card so it will be very difficult to debug this.


The most additional info I can give you is that it worked prior to 6002, and that UEFI support is still detected in GPU-Z. And no luck with cycling AC power, BIOS resets or flashing with either flashback or in-bios. Would a VBIOS dump from GPU-Z be of any use?


----------



## datspike

elmor said:


> 1) What's your max clock with Level 3? There's supposed to be a large boost for single threaded loads, just like at default. When you change those Levels, the multi core frequencies will be lifted but the single threaded will still remain at ~4.35G.


This is what I'm getting in nT loads with Auto multiplier, Level 3 and BCLK at 100.0, Core\SOC voltage and all LLC\VRM settings on auto
Single core clock is 4250Mhz also.

It's working just like MCE on Intel boards, haha.
And yes, I'm using the Windows balanced power profile with 10% min frequency.


Spoiler


----------



## 1usmus

*C6H 6101 MOD zen + special edition
*
* unlocked Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar (function description below)
* unlocked NX, PSS, CPB, C6
* disabled Spread Spectrum
* BCLK + PCI + peripheral bus drops are reduced
* unlocked DQS & Data drive strength
* unlocked mem P-state
* unlocked advanced fan control in AMD_CBS

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Lt1hrfdWWnUxD-O7aWsi0ro_YvjD8W8f

Afugan.efi 6101mod.rom / GAN

Profiles from the usual non-mode 6101 are *INCOMPATIBLE*

_________


Where is the limit? (credits by The Stilt)

The maximum safe voltages for CPUs are an eternal riddle, as neither of the two manufacturers release this information for public consumption. Public or even the NDA documents generally specify a vague limit, which most of the time relates to a point where the catastrophic failures become more common instead of specifying the voltage that is safe to sustain without causing any damage to the silicon. Such limit is admittingly rather hard to specify, as the limit will vary between the different CPU specimens (silicon variance, SIDD) and operating scenarios (peak current in different utilization scenarios, temperature, etc.).

In order to get the most accurate answer for this question I ended up “asking” the CPU itself. As stated previously, the CPU features various different limiters / safe guards (Package Power Tracking: PPT, Thermal Design Current: TDC, Electrical Design Current: EDC, thermal protection and FIT).

“FIT” as the name suggest is a feature to monitor / track the fitness of the silicon and adjust the operating parameters to maintain the specified and expected reliability. Many semiconductor manufacturers utilize such feature to eke out every last bit of performance, in an ERA where most of the semiconductors are process bound in terms of performance. In short: FIT feature allows the manufacturers to push their designs to the very limit out of the box, without jeopardizing the reliability of the silicon. A practical example would be the knock sensors on an engine. The control unit of the engine always tries to advance the ignition timing as much as possible, to produce the best possible power / torque figures. The purpose of the knock sensors is to listen if knocking occurs and tell the ECU to reduce the timing advance when it does, in order to protect the engine.

To see what the actual maximum voltage FIT allows the CPU to run at in various different scenarios is, I disabled all of the other limiters and safe guards. With every other limiter / safe guard disabled, the reliability (FIT) becomes the only restrain. The voltage command which the CPU sends to the VRM regulator via the SVI2 interface and the actual effective voltage were then recorded in various scenarios. In stock configuration the sustained maximum effective voltage during all-core stress allowed by FIT was =< 1.330V. Meanwhile, in single core workloads the sustained maximum was =< 1.425V. When the “FIT” parameters were adjusted by increasing the scalar value from the default 1x to the maximum allowed value of 10x, the maximum all-core voltage became 1.380V, while the maximum single core voltage increased to 1.480V. The recorded figures appear to fall very well in line with the seen and known behavior, frequency, power and thermal scaling wise.

The seen behavior suggests that the full silicon reliability can be maintained up to around 1.330V in all-core workloads (i.e. high current) and up to 1.425V in single core workloads (i.e. low current). Use of higher voltages is definitely possible (as FIT will allow up to 1.380V / 1.480V when scalar is increased by 10x), but it more than likely results in reduced silicon lifetime / reliability. By how much? Only the good folks at AMD who have access to the simulation data will know for sure.

These figures will almost certainly vary between the different CPU specimens (due to SIDD and other silicon specific factors), however the recorded values were almost identical on all of the tested samples (within 20mV, lowest-highest leaking specimen).

Also note that the figures stated here relate to the actual effective voltage, and not to the voltage requested by the CPU. The CPU is aware of the actual effective voltage, so things like load-line adjustments and voltage offsets will modify the CPUs voltage request from the VRM controller accordingly. The most accurate method to measure the effective voltage on AM4 platform is to monitor the “VDDCR_CPU SVI2 TFN” voltage, which is available in HWInfo. This reading is sourced directly from the VRM controller (through SVI2 interface) and generally it is the most accurate reading available to end-users by far. As a side note, while the TFN (“telemetry function”) voltage readings are always generic (and accurate), never blindly trust the reported current and power readings (as every motherboard model needs separate calibration).


----------



## lcbbcl

PE work based on the weather in my case,yesterday PE4 on all cores was 42.5x at 1.356V under load ,today i start my pc and want to try some bench windows balanced vs ryzen balanced profiles andddd in both profile now all my 8 core go at 43.25x at 1.45V.
I will try now some shutdowns


----------



## Brko

@1usmus
Never tried to flashed this mod of yours but now l want to. 
I have 6101 bios already on board and R5 2600 is on board in next 2 days. Want to flash it ASAP.

Do you have some instructions how to flash this mod so not to mess up or brick board  ?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## lordzed83

Nice i was waiting for this mod @1usmus should get me back to scorea i waa at 🙂 last bioss ill test in C6H by looks of it 🙂


----------



## lcbbcl

Update:This has become too gambling.
I restart change in bios PE3 now i had 41.5x under load at 1.287V(witch its ok i think),i did another restart put back again PE4 and now i am like yesterday CPU 42.5x under load with 1.356V


----------



## lordzed83

@1usmus great post about volts only thing thata not mentioned is effect of temperature on rate of degradation. Like 1.35 running at constant 70c will fry fastwr than 1.4 at lets say 60 🙂

I stick to my rule of as long as it stays at or below stock coolers temperature its GOOD 2 GO


----------



## knightriot

with new exellent bios mod's @1usmus. I think you guy should try skew enable with offset 263, on my C6H this give me right temp than PPL 60, no more lower than ambient temp and few spikes
Sorry about my bad English


----------



## Esenel

1usmus said:


> _________
> 
> 
> Where is the limit? (credits by The Stilt)
> 
> 
> 
> The seen behavior suggests that the full silicon reliability can be maintained up to around 1.330V in all-core workloads (i.e. high current) and up to 1.425V in single core workloads (i.e. low current). Use of higher voltages is definitely possible (as FIT will allow up to 1.380V / 1.480V when scalar is increased by 10x), but it more than likely results in reduced silicon lifetime / reliability. By how much? Only the good folks at AMD who have access to the simulation data will know for sure.
> 
> These figures will almost certainly vary between the different CPU specimens (due to SIDD and other silicon specific factors), however the recorded values were almost identical on all of the tested samples (within 20mV, lowest-highest leaking specimen).
> .


So getting SingleCore Loads of 1.5 or 1.55V is bad.
I will retest today mine with 6101 all core and single core and compare it to the 6004 and will see.

@elmor:
Which BIOS did you guys @asus use for the C6H while testing everything?
It had to be a good BIOS I would guess? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Esenel said:


> So getting SingleCore Loads of 1.5 or 1.55V is bad.


I believe @elmor said 1.5 on "a few cores" would be ok, but sustained loads on all cores in excess of 1.40v would be against AMD's policy and might be degrading the chip.


----------



## lordzed83

@Esenel but thats how XFR works at stock always did !!!


----------



## 1usmus

guys, it seems a problem in LLC, in mode 1 the processor undergoes any stress tests, and an adequate temperature of 68-71 degrees for 4.1 for all cores + precision boost enable (board limits)



knightriot said:


> with new exellent bios mod's @1usmus. I think you guy should try skew enable with offset 263, on my C6H this give me right temp than PPL 60, no more lower than ambient temp and few spikes
> Sorry about my bad English


I understand you, but I'm currently testing 267, I think it's more accurate


----------



## Shadowjump

1usmus said:


> guys, it seems a problem in LLC, in mode 1 the processor undergoes any stress tests, and an adequate temperature of 68-71 degrees for 4.1 for all cores + precision boost enable (board limits)
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you, but I'm currently testing 267, I think it's more accurate


Did you finally return your CPU or you are still using the same 2700X?

I have the same problem. Very high temps when OCed. custom loop, 4.2GHz, @ 1.41V. CPU goes to 100+ and it shuts down.


----------



## 1usmus

@elmor

1700 vs 2700X stress test + strange bursts of temperature

for 2700X settings:

precision boost enable
sense mi skew enable 267
PE 2
CPU LLC1
Phase Extreme + 400khz
Offset voltage - 0.1

results:
4050-4100 for all cores + 4350 for 4 cores


----------



## 1usmus

Shadowjump said:


> Did you finally return your CPU or you are still using the same 2700X?
> 
> I have the same problem. Very high temps when OCed. custom loop, 4.2GHz, @ 1.41V. CPU goes to 100+ and it shuts down.


I was refused return...


----------



## knightriot

1usmus said:


> guys, it seems a problem in LLC, in mode 1 the processor undergoes any stress tests, and an adequate temperature of 68-71 degrees for 4.1 for all cores + precision boost enable (board limits)
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you, but I'm currently testing 267, I think it's more accurate


 @1usmus 
I've tried 267 , this is my result , lower ~5*c than 263, hope can help.
P/s: Aida64 read wrong value with 6101 may be


----------



## Johan45

sugarhell said:


> Wow 4000...
> 
> Can you share the sub timings? That would be great


Found some time to pull them with RTC


----------



## Ajjlmauen

What exactly were these Sense MI Skew and reference PLL adjustments supposed to fix? Erratic temps and voltages?


----------



## chroniclard

Installed and running, all stock at the moment with DOCP set 3466 memory, 6004 bios.

Seems to single core boost to 4325 ish and all core clocks around 4ghz. Sub 60 degrees temperatures, so far as not extensively benched.


----------



## Johan45

Ajjlmauen said:


> What exactly were these Sense MI Skew and reference PLL adjustments supposed to fix? Erratic temps and voltages?


Yes temps, not so much erratic just ones that seemed way off.


----------



## Kildar

Well, The 2700x batch/s that Newegg seems to have don't seem to be giving anyone any trouble.

I may to go ahead and order one....


----------



## hurricane28

Johan45 said:


> Found some time to pull them with RTC


Holy moly, 4000 MHz CL14? That's really epic man.


----------



## AndehX

heres an example of what it takes the boot my computer on a morning. Bare in mind, this is a best case scenario, sometimes it takes 3 times as long: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ejjoshvo0dd3ry5/2018-04-24 13.53.11.mp4?dl=0


----------



## Johan45

hurricane28 said:


> Holy moly, 4000 MHz CL14? That's really epic man.


Thanks Hurricane, Took a bit of tinkering but it's stable enough for benchmarks


----------



## BUFUMAN

I have the feeling that AMD is not able to pull out a good working product anymore, sure they go new ways at first thanks to them we have a competition. Good for us customers.

All my last AMD CPU's> Venice and Opteron Phenom. Where perfect and worked flawless.

Not to buy a 2700 was a good decision, zen+2 will be purchased after 6 Month of release day. With stable Mainboard. 

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lcbbcl

BUFUMAN said:


> I have the feeling that AMD is not able to pull out a good working product anymore, sure they go new ways at first thanks to them we have a competition. Good for us customers.
> 
> All my last AMD CPU's> Venice and Opteron Phenom. Where perfect and worked flawless.
> 
> Not to buy a 2700 was a good decision, zen+2 will be purchased after 6 Month of release day. With stable Mainboard.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


CPU its not a bad hardware ,right now UEFI its a mess,can be asus fault or amd fault with the AGESA.
I can't figure why on auto + PE4 i can have stable 42.5x at 1.350V under-load and if i change to manual or offset cpu volts,i am not able to be stable at 1.381 under-load using LLC4.Temperatures are also soo weird


----------



## 1usmus

Memory test 2h AIDA + 10min Linx + again strange temperature peaks (but voltage & power so stable)

DR3200CL14


----------



## mito1172

do not make the most beautiful OC


----------



## skline00

I am staying with stock clocking on my 2700x with CH6H BIOS 6004. I bumped memory to 3200 at DRam vcore of 1.37 since I have AMD Flare-X 3200 ram (2-8G sticks).

I'm going to sit on the sidelines and wait for the smaoke to clear. I did install AMD Ryzen Master and OC's all 8 cores to 4.25 @ 1.41V and it passed the short stress test. I have the cpu cooled by my EK AMD4 waterblock so plenty of cooling capacity (2-360mm rads).


----------



## RobrPatty

Kildar said:


> Well, The 2700x batch/s that Newegg seems to have don't seem to be giving anyone any trouble.
> 
> I may to go ahead and order one....


Got mine from newegg and will test today. Thanks for info


----------



## mito1172

skline00 said:


> I am staying with stock clocking on my 2700x with CH6H BIOS 6004. I bumped memory to 3200 at DRam vcore of 1.37 since I have AMD Flare-X 3200 ram (2-8G sticks).
> 
> I'm going to sit on the sidelines and wait for the smaoke to clear. I did install AMD Ryzen Master and OC's all 8 cores to 4.25 @ 1.41V and it passed the short stress test. I have the cpu cooled by my EK AMD4 waterblock so plenty of cooling capacity (2-360mm rads).


my DOCP standard selected processor 3.6 GHZ ram 3200MHZ and CL14 no problem. same ram


----------



## BUFUMAN

lcbbcl said:


> CPU its not a bad hardware ,right now UEFI its a mess,can be asus fault or amd fault with the AGESA.
> I can't figure why on auto + PE4 i can have stable 42.5x at 1.350V under-load and if i change to manual or offset cpu volts,i am not able to be stable at 1.381 under-load using LLC4.Temperatures are also soo weird


Yeah that's what i am talking about, don't release a product before it's stable. If you promise x370 and so on will work on it. Test the available Consumer Products on the market, make sure there is no major issues with it. If there are issues comunicate with the Mainboard builders like Asus etc....

If you don't do this you will lose customers, because they don't trust you anymore.
Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hurricane28

Johan45 said:


> Thanks Hurricane, Took a bit of tinkering but it's stable enough for benchmarks


It looks unbelievable but you don't seem the kind of man who lies about it. I say this as i struggle at 3466 MHz CL14 lol. 

Thursday my CH7 should arrive, can't wait to see how it performs compared to the CH6. I Also thinking about getting an 2700x and sell my 1600, based on some reviews it should be quite an upgrade from my 1600 to 2700x.


----------



## mtrai

Asking for opinions and thoughts here concerning using precision boost 2...I am only running into one issue...it seems my samsung evo 850 m.2 drive has issues running any bclk above 101.8 as it just not detected, unfortunately it is also my windows 10 install drive...so when it gets to the win loading screen it just halts with q code ide failure. And just sits there.

Now I have an SSD 850 EVO I could use as my boot drive do y'all think it would be worth it to reinstall windows to the SSD drive and removed the M.2 drive.

Reason I am asking this is the Precision Boost 2 overclocking is going **** so well.


----------



## Johan45

hurricane28 said:


> It looks unbelievable but you don't seem the kind of man who lies about it. I say this as i struggle at 3466 MHz CL14 lol.
> 
> Thursday my CH7 should arrive, can't wait to see how it performs compared to the CH6. I Also thinking about getting an 2700x and sell my 1600, based on some reviews it should be quite an upgrade from my 1600 to 2700x.


Nope not making it up and the amazing thing is I can switch to that profile of 4.55 with 4000 mem and it just boots. No double, triple booting. Been working at getting 3600 Cl14 but giving me a hard time. 16-14-14 works but that Cl14 locked up on me last night and I just shut down for the evening. After the last week of testing needed to catch up on things at home so time is short right now. Here's one more shot for you of CB 11.5 same settings


----------



## BUFUMAN

Btw i uses sens mi skew enabled with offset set to 262 now its more what i am used to on my 1700x

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hurricane28

Johan45 said:


> Nope not making it up and the amazing thing is I can switch to that profile of 4.55 with 4000 mem and it just boots. No double, triple booting. Been working at getting 3600 Cl14 but giving me a hard time. 16-14-14 works but that Cl14 locked up on me last night and I just shut down for the evening. After the last week of testing needed to catch up on things at home so time is short right now. Here's one more shot for you of CB 11.5 same settings


Astonishing man, really is. 

Idk what my PC problem is but at 3466 MHz CL 14 its running snappy and fast but sometimes it freezes, no blue screen just freezes during game play.


----------



## lcbbcl

BUFUMAN said:


> Btw i uses sens mi skew enabled with offset set to 262 now its more what i am used to on my 1700x
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


Using this you don't use PLL reference?or its combination of both?


----------



## BUFUMAN

lcbbcl said:


> Using this you don't use PLL reference?or its combination of both?


No i don't mess with pll, because i think it's more related to ryzen2 issues.










Btw with 272 i had only 13-18° at idle 
Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lcbbcl

BUFUMAN said:


> No i don't mess with pll, because i think it's more related to ryzen2 issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw with 272 i had only 13-18° at idle
> Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


Thanks,i will try to see


----------



## BUFUMAN

lcbbcl said:


> Thanks,i will try to see


I think that's not enough. I will lower it a little bit.

Cpu should be hotter as the cpu socket.









Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lcbbcl

BUFUMAN said:


> I think that's not enough. I will lower it a little bit.
> 
> Cpu should be hotter as the cpu socket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


Yea for me too its the same or less,but now with PE3 under prime95 after 2 min 1 2 threads crash without PLL reference at 60.


----------



## BUFUMAN

hmmm!

Do you use a Ryzen 2?

with Offset 285


----------



## lcbbcl

BUFUMAN said:


> hmmm!
> 
> Do you use a Ryzen 2?
> 
> with Offset 285


I have 2700x and i set 262,but now i tested with auto and guess what?its the same cpu temp go lower sometimes compared with cpu socket temps


----------



## 1usmus

*PE3* and *PE4* works with error , same situation with LLC3

I recommend that you use the mode PE2 + LLC1


----------



## lcbbcl

Sense Mi Offset 285
At 300 i can reach -10C,never had such a silent system like now )
And PE3 from 41.5x its now 42x


----------



## 1usmus

lcbbcl said:


> Sense Mi Offset 285
> At 300 i can reach -10C,never had such a silent system like now )
> And PE3 from 41.5x its not 42x


on the forum there are 2 errors, one option is 267, the second option is 290


----------



## BUFUMAN

@lcbbcli have no clue with P1-3, but i would just wait a few days before you raise your OC.
What Cooler do you have? Set a signature of your system copy just my signature.... change what need to be changed 

@1usmus what is your idle teamp with kraken?


----------



## BUFUMAN

1usmus said:


> on the forum there are 2 errors, one option is 267, the second option is 290


what do you mean with errors mate?


----------



## Disassociative

My PCH temperature ranges from 67 to 80. I don't know why it's so high but it's been like that since I got the board.


----------



## Johan45

Disassociative said:


> My PCH temperature ranges from 67 to 80. I don't know why it's so high but it's been like that since I got the board.


Did you remove the plastic film from the PCH heat sink?


----------



## digitalfrost

1usmus said:


> *C6H 6101 MOD zen + special edition
> *
> * unlocked Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar (function description below)
> * unlocked NX, PSS, CPB, C6
> * disabled Spread Spectrum
> * BCLK + PCI + peripheral bus drops are reduced
> * unlocked DQS & Data drive strength
> * unlocked mem P-state
> * unlocked advanced fan control in AMD_CBS
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Lt1hrfdWWnUxD-O7aWsi0ro_YvjD8W8f


Does this allow the new Precision Boost with old Ryzen CPUs?


----------



## lcbbcl

@BUFUMAN i have aio MasterLiquid Pro 280
@1usmus with 267 i can say that are decent values,with pe2 now under load cpu at 1.375-1.381.
Testing with prime95 now my multi go from 39.8x to 40.5x under load,before was always a fixed value.Temps have a huge impact from what i see under 70C i have 40.5x above will go at 39.8x
PE3 and 4 was more like a manual OC with the ability to single boost to 4.35


----------



## BUFUMAN

digitalfrost said:


> Does this allow the new Precision Boost with old Ryzen CPUs?


Good question 1+

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Disassociative

Johan45 said:


> Did you remove the plastic film from the PCH heat sink?


Yep definitely.


----------



## lcbbcl

VRM 80C in hwinfo also measured with a laser gun ,i might skip this PE function until is getting better.


----------



## finalheaven

Disassociative said:


> My PCH temperature ranges from 67 to 80. I don't know why it's so high but it's been like that since I got the board.


Mine has always been high as well. 60-75 or so.


----------



## usoldier

lcbbcl said:


> @BUFUMAN i have aio MasterLiquid Pro 280
> @1usmus with 267 i can say that are decent values,with pe2 now under load cpu at 1.375-1.381.
> Testing with prime95 now my multi go from 39.8x to 40.5x under load,before was always a fixed value.Temps have a huge impact from what i see under 70C i have 40.5x above will go at 39.8x
> PE3 and 4 was more like a manual OC with the ability to single boost to 4.35


Do you still get single core boosts spikes up to 1.5v ?


----------



## lordzed83

Disassociative said:


> Johan45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you remove the plastic film from the PCH heat sink?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep definitely.
Click to expand...

Crap airflow?? 

@1usmus flashed bios mod all good 🙂


----------



## Frikencio

finalheaven said:


> Mine has always been high as well. 60-75 or so.


My PCH has always been like 45-50ºC even when my BROKEN CPU was reaching FAKE 110ºC temps.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

lordzed83 said:


> Crap airflow??
> 
> @1usmus flashed bios mod all good 🙂


Sorry for noob question but how did you flash it when it's a .rom file? My board wouldn't detect it on my flash drive.


----------



## majestynl

Hi everybody! Back again from a long project! Just updated to latest beta bios! Lets see what we have missed over here 




elmor said:


> @gupsterg
> @Timur Born
> @bluej511
> @majestynl
> @Reikoji
> 
> To the above: Please don't forget to reply to my PM with your shipping address.
> .


Thanks Elmor, appreciate


----------



## Frikencio

Ajjlmauen said:


> Sorry for noob question but how did you flash it when it's a .rom file? My board wouldn't detect it on my flash drive.


In here: http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...ectly-unlocked-amd_cbs-ryzen-motherboard.html


----------



## Frikencio

majestynl said:


> Hi everybody! Back again from a long project! Just updated to latest beta bios! Lets see what we have missed over here


Which CPU?


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Frikencio said:


> In here: http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...ectly-unlocked-amd_cbs-ryzen-motherboard.html


Thanks my man!


----------



## majestynl

Frikencio said:


> Which CPU?


1800x / 1700 / and now ordering a 2700


----------



## Frikencio

majestynl said:


> 1800x / 1700 / and now ordering a 2700


Ok, I'ill keep you posted when I get my replaced 2700X that I RMAed. We will discover some things.


----------



## Disassociative

lordzed83 said:


> Crap airflow??
> 
> @1usmus flashed bios mod all good 🙂


Two front intake, a 280mm AIO on top with both fans intake right now and one rear exhaust. Was trying the whole positive pressure thing. Having the two top as exhaust instead of intake led to slightly lower PCH and GPU temps but higher RAM and liquid temperature. I’m just starting to think this cases airflow sucks balls. It’s a Coolermaster Mastercase Maker 5t


----------



## chroniclard

Messing around with bclk settings like the info posted about the CH7. Looks quite promising. Max boost of 4497 if reported right, all core boost is around 4.2

Anyone else tried?


----------



## Pilotasso

There is again those Voltages without VDROOP. ^^^^
I have this too and unable to adjust LLP for optimum value.
wheres the origin of this problem? HWinfo or BIOS?


----------



## 3200MHz

AndehX said:


> heres an example of what it takes the boot my computer on a morning. Bare in mind, this is a best case scenario, sometimes it takes 3 times as long: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ejjoshvo0dd3ry5/2018-04-24 13.53.11.mp4?dl=0


Looks like you have memory training problems.


----------



## chroniclard

Pilotasso said:


> There is again those Voltages without VDROOP. ^^^^
> I have this too and unable to adjust LLP for optimum value.
> wheres the origin of this problem? HWinfo or BIOS?


Worryingly CPU-z shows much much higher core voltage, as does ryzen master, so going to assume its hwinfo.

Not sure if I am safe clocking like this or not so going back to more normal clocks for now.


----------



## Shadowjump

Whats is PE1 and PE3 that you guys are talking about?


----------



## BUFUMAN

Disassociative said:


> My PCH temperature ranges from 67 to 80. I don't know why it's so high but it's been like that since I got the board.


Which GPU do you use? are your Fans off at 2D (Desktop Mode)


----------



## newguyagain

How do I flash this file? When renaming to cap it says not a bios file!?


----------



## chroniclard

Shadowjump said:


> Whats is PE1 and PE3 that you guys are talking about?


There is a setting for Performance Enhancer in the bios.


----------



## BUFUMAN

chroniclard said:


> There is a setting for Performance Enhancer in the bios.


and this will only work with ryzen 2???


----------



## chroniclard

BUFUMAN said:


> and this will only work with ryzen 2???


Dont know sorry, im on latest released bios and 2700X.


----------



## BUFUMAN

chroniclard said:


> Dont know sorry, im on latest released bios and 2700X.


Np someone will know  we will ask again

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frikencio

BUFUMAN said:


> Which GPU do you use? are your Fans off at 2D (Desktop Mode)


Gigabyte 1080 Ti (3 open fan cooler). Fans are off until GPU reaches 60ºC. My GPU average temp while not playing videogames is 40ºC (Youtube/Twitch/Browsing/Videos/2D....).


----------



## BUFUMAN

Frikencio said:


> Gigabyte 1080 Ti (3 open fan cooler). Fans are off until GPU reaches 60ºC. My GPU average temp while not playing videogames is 40ºC (Youtube/Twitch/Browsing/Videos/2D....).


Not good i never used this, i don't like grilled gpus. Set your rmp at least at 30% and watch your pch temp falling

Same fan layout like my zotac amp extreme 

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frikencio

BUFUMAN said:


> Not good i never used this, i don't like grilled gpus. Set your rmp at least at 30% and watch your pch temp falling
> 
> Same fan layout like my zotac amp extreme
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


Well, it is common for my GPU to get over 80ºC while overclocked and playing games. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## newguyagain

1usmus said:


> *C6H 6101 MOD zen + special edition
> *
> * unlocked Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar (function description below)
> * unlocked NX, PSS, CPB, C6
> * disabled Spread Spectrum
> * BCLK + PCI + peripheral bus drops are reduced
> * unlocked DQS & Data drive strength
> * unlocked mem P-state
> * unlocked advanced fan control in AMD_CBS
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Lt1hrfdWWnUxD-O7aWsi0ro_YvjD8W8f
> 
> Afugan.efi 6101mod.rom / GAN
> ).


Hi

How can I flash this file? It says "not a bios file"


----------



## gupsterg

elmor said:


> Since the initial X470 embargo is now up, we wanted to take the chance to give a little something back to the community and say thank you for your patience and help with beta testing. I have seven Crosshair VII Hero (Wi-Fi) boards here allocated for OCN users. Measuring contribution is difficult, but we decided on sending them to the top seven posters in this thread. A lot of your feedback has made it through and plenty of small little tweaks are added to Crosshair VII. You'll have to wait for the reviews for full details on the changes.
> 
> I'll be contacting the users listed below over PM for shipping arrangements.
> 
> 1. @gupsterg (1483 posts)
> 2. @Timur Born (934 posts)
> 3. @bluej511 (932 posts)
> 4. @hurricane28 (924 posts)
> 5. @lordzed83 (814 posts)
> 6. @majestynl (688 posts)
> 7. @Reikoji (646 posts)


Appreciate the opportunity and thank you :thumb:.

To all members that replied positively to above post by Elmor for the recipients, I'd like to say thank you as well :grouphug:. Several members here, some mentioned above and others not (I'm sure they'll know). Helped me greatly with my R7/C6H with their shares of experience, so thank you as well :thumb:.

I look forward to sharing my exploits with C7H  .



1usmus said:


> @gupsterg @Timur Born @bluej511 @hurricane28 @lordzed83 @majestynl @Reikoji
> *guys, I congratulate you! *
> 
> recently, there are a lot of dissatisfied with this thread, in connection with this, you were given a gift (bribery). I'm very sure that you will publish truthful information


I have given a true account of my experience with C6H and ZE. I would hope many members from having interacted with me in various threads would think I would.

IMO all others on list deserve the C7H more than I do.

For example:-

Timur Born not only has given good experience shares but he conducted a noteable experiment. Where he discovered Sense MI Skew should be made to default to [Disabled]. Which up until at that point defaulted to [Enabled]. It was his own paid for equipment he risked, so I do believe he gave a true account which helped shape a better UEFI from that point onwards.

Hurricane28 has had the PWM issues with SuperIO chip, regardless he has remained active here; I TBH backed out of the thread while back.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

1usmus said:


> guys, it seems a problem in LLC, in mode 1 the processor undergoes any stress tests, and an adequate temperature of 68-71 degrees for 4.1 for all cores + precision boost enable (board limits)
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you, but I'm currently testing 267, I think it's more accurate



I try your suggestion to stick to LLC1 (NOT on the CH6, im using the strix B-350 ITX, im not touching that CH6 board not even with a 10 yard stick thats how bad i see that crappy board) and the weird spikes i was getting on the speed graph while stress testing are gone, not even a hiccup just the little variance from the FSB 99.8-99.7 which is normal and ok... there is something going on with the bios and asus LLC settings that are making the system unstable even at stock. FSB its tight locked as well. But im not getting those weird spikes on the MHz they were jumping short spikes up to 100MHz above my set multiplier which i think it created instability.

Now im wondering about those whea errors im getting. Didnt got those before on my 1800x in any stress test. using the same board.


----------



## lcbbcl

usoldier said:


> Do you still get single core boosts spikes up to 1.5v ?


Using any lvl of PE i get spikes to 1.525V -1.550V
Stock with auto PE 1.506V i saw max


----------



## majestynl

newguyagain said:


> Hi
> 
> How can I flash this file? It says "not a bios file"


http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...ectly-unlocked-amd_cbs-ryzen-motherboard.html



Frikencio said:


> Ok, I'ill keep you posted when I get my replaced 2700X that I RMAed. We will discover some things.


Sure mate! Cheers



gupsterg said:


> Appreciate the opportunity and thank you :thumb:.
> 
> To all members that replied positively to above post by Elmor for the recipients, I'd like to say thank you as well :grouphug:. Several members here, some mentioned above and others not (I'm sure they'll know). Helped me greatly with my R7/C6H with their shares of experience, so thank you as well :thumb:.
> 
> I look forward to sharing my exploits with C7H


gup! Good luck with the C7H


----------



## gupsterg

zGunBLADEz said:


> I try your suggestion to stick to LLC1 (NOT on the CH6, im using the strix B-350 ITX, im not touching that CH6 board not even with a 10 yard stick thats how bad i see that crappy board) and the weird spikes i was getting on the speed graph while stress testing are gone, not even a hiccup just the little variance from the FSB 99.8-99.7 which is normal and ok... there is something going on with the bios and asus LLC settings that are making the system unstable even at stock. FSB its tight locked as well. But im not getting those weird spikes on the MHz they were jumping short spikes up to 100MHz above my set multiplier which i think it created instability.


You are aware that Ryzen has no hardware to read BCLK back correctly. There is information regarding this lack of hardware BCLK readback in this thread and OP of my Ryzen thread. So you will at some point encounter variance swings regardless of what mobo you use. There are plenty of posts on web of other boards where users show "oh look I had 4GHz+ at stock as BCLK changed".



majestynl said:


> gup! Good luck with the C7H


You too mate :thumb: . Gonna be a blast again IMO  .


----------



## lcbbcl

Guys do you have small freeze using windows balanced?its happening random.Using ryzen balanced its free of this freeze


----------



## zGunBLADEz

gupsterg said:


> You are aware that Ryzen has no hardware to read BCLK back correctly. So you will at some point encounter variance swings regardless of what mobo you use. There are plenty of posts on web of other boards where users show "oh look I had 4GHz+ at stock as BCLK changed". There is information regarding this lack of hardware BCLK readback in this thread and OP of my Ryzen thread.


I know that but the variance i was getting was with using LLC higher than 1 so if i use LLC2 3 4 5 etc i get those spikes and i was wondering why i was getting those till 1mus mention it.

As soon as i put LLC1 they stopped and i havent get a simple problem im running p95 just fine with lower voltage than before 0 problems so far no dropped cores no nothing.

Those little spikes in speed on a stress test like P95 are enough to system freeze or drop cores on a ryzen already pushing 41-42x lol


----------



## gupsterg

zGunBLADEz said:


> I know that but the variance i was getting was with using LLC higher than 1 so if i use LLC2 3 4 5 etc i get those spikes and i was wondering why i was getting those till 1mus mention it.
> 
> As soon as i put LLC1 they stopped and i havent get a simple problem im running p95 just fine with lower voltage than before 0 problems so far no dropped cores no nothing.
> 
> Those little spikes in speed on a stress test like P95 are enough to system freeze or drop cores on a ryzen already pushing 41-42x lol


Put aside BCLK variance for a moment. LLC changes will create overshoot. Perhaps the overshoots destabilised the OC.

I'm using 4.0GHz @ 1.3xV at LLC [Auto], ie stock AMD. This was few months back I created the profile when rebuilt the C6H rig with a segfault RMA R7 1800X. It uses quite low SOC as well for 3200MHz/3333MHz. I used P95, Y-Cruncher and RB, screenies in thread.


----------



## usoldier

Why use LLC on 2700x you guys seeing big vdroop ?


----------



## gupsterg

usoldier said:


> Why use LLC on 2700x you guys seeing big vdroop ?


Not yet got a 2700X. But there is a post by The Stilt in his Ryzen thread on Anandtech. The 2700X would be higher leakage parts to attain the clocks. Higher leakage parts will use less voltage for higher frequency but more amps. This I believe would mean greater load line effect. So for higher loads of CPU you may see more variance between targeted voltage and actual.

There is an app called Statuscore, this easily allows you to load 1 or more threads on CPU. What you will see is at low thread counts voltage will be inline with target, as higher thread count is used it will lower.

Load line on AM4 is loose, this again has been explained by The Stilt. As stated by him changes to LLC will create overshoot when CPU comes off from load. So trying to counter act load line effect could lead to higher voltage then you'd perhaps want. And as stated above it could cause issues on stability as well.

So I'd roll with stock LLC and set voltage as needed for OC profile. If you can't reach an OC with voltage you are happy with on stock LLC perhaps consider backing off. Again only my opinion.


----------



## Frikencio

gupsterg said:


> Not yet got a 2700X. But there is a post by The Stilt in his Ryzen thread on Anandtech. The 2700X would be higher leakage parts to attain the clocks. Higher leakage parts will use less voltage for higher frequency but more amps. This I believe would mean greater load line effect. So for higher loads of CPU you may see more variance between targeted voltage and actual.
> 
> There is an app called Statuscore, this easily allows you to load 1 or more threads on CPU. What you will see is at low thread counts voltage will be inline with target, as higher thread count is used it will lower.
> 
> Load line on AM4 is loose, this again has been explained by The Stilt. As stated by him changes to LLC will create overshoot when CPU comes off from load. So trying to counter act load line effect could lead to higher voltage then you'd perhaps want. And as stated above it could cause issues on stability as well.
> 
> So I'd roll with stock LLC and set voltage as needed for OC profile. If you can't reach an OC with voltage you are happy with on stock LLC perhaps consider backing off. Again only my opinion.


Yup, this is wisdom.


----------



## porschedrifter

elmor said:


> Those voltage levels when when fully loading the CPU are concerning.


Just wanted to let everyone know, the fan calibration in bios is broken on latest bios 6004 DO NOT use it. It will give you values over 100% and in my case, completely turned off my water pump and brought my 1700x past 73c in bios. Not good... Fan control outside of the calibration option seems to be working but you're stuck at 60% being the lowest you can go unless you are on pwm fans.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

gupsterg said:


> Put aside BCLK variance for a moment. LLC changes will create overshoot. Perhaps the overshoots destabilised the OC.
> 
> I'm using 4.0GHz @ 1.3xV at LLC [Auto], ie stock AMD. This was few months back I created the profile when rebuilt the C6H rig with a segfault RMA R7 1800X. It uses quite low SOC as well for 3200MHz/3333MHz. I used P95, Y-Cruncher and RB, screenies in thread.



the overshoot tho its not voltage related is MHz related. im having speed bumps over the set multiplier that are NOT supposed to happen if you already clocking at 41-42x on the 2700x u are already borderline limits of the cpu to begin with.

So if im testing lets say 42x and stress testing it. Im getting brief moments where my MHz jump UP higher and over the multiplier i have set. This will cause issues eventually. They shooting up to 50-100mhz higher above my multiplier if you are already borderline 41-42x guaranteed you you will have a bunch of issues.


----------



## gupsterg

zGunBLADEz said:


> the overshoot tho its not voltage related is MHz related. im having speed bumps over the set multiplier that are NOT supposed to happen if you already clocking at 41-42x on the 2700x u are already borderline limits of the cpu to begin with.
> 
> So if im testing lets say 42x and stress testing it. Im getting brief moments where my MHz jump UP higher and over the multiplier i have set. This will cause issues eventually. They shooting up to 50-100mhz higher above my multiplier if you are already borderline 41-42x guaranteed you you will have a bunch of issues.


For example if BCLK variance occurred you'd see higher MHz for CPU even when multiplier is 42x.

Have you set in HWINFO periodic polling off?









Do you happen to have HWINFO screenie of when issue happen?



Frikencio said:


> Yup, this is wisdom.


Wish it was all mine  . We've had some great insights from class leading members IMO and great apps to use.

:clock: The Stilt's :clock: Ryzen Timings Checker
:clock: Elmor's :clock: ZenStates
:clock: Frikencio's :clock: HCI MemTest Launcher (invaluable to me :thumb: )

I must also state it was Timur Born that highlighted Statuscore to me in this thread, which I have found handy on ZE as well as C6H.

:cheers: :grouphug: :thumb: to all.


----------



## majestynl

zGunBLADEz said:


> gupsterg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put aside BCLK variance for a moment. LLC changes will create overshoot. Perhaps the overshoots destabilised the OC.
> 
> I'm using 4.0GHz @ 1.3xV at LLC [Auto], ie stock AMD. This was few months back I created the profile when rebuilt the C6H rig with a segfault RMA R7 1800X. It uses quite low SOC as well for 3200MHz/3333MHz. I used P95, Y-Cruncher and RB, screenies in thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the overshoot tho its not voltage related is MHz related. im having speed bumps over the set multiplier that are NOT supposed to happen if you already clocking at 41-42x on the 2700x u are already borderline limits of the cpu to begin with.
> 
> So if im testing lets say 42x and stress testing it. Im getting brief moments where my MHz jump UP higher and over the multiplier i have set. This will cause issues eventually. They shooting up to 50-100mhz higher above my multiplier if you are already borderline 41-42x guaranteed you you will have a bunch of issues.
Click to expand...

Are you seeing those bumps on all cores? Can you sent some screenies hwinfo ?


----------



## Anty

gupsterg raised from the dead


----------



## RobrPatty

2700X would not post with 6004 so switched back to 1800X and boom bios posted. So upgraded to 6101 and 2700X still would not post. Put 1800X back on and boom up and running. Using C6H. Bad processor?


----------



## mito1172

6004 BIOS processor cooler fan running at higher rpm


----------



## gupsterg

Anty said:


> gupsterg raised from the dead


LOL, hope your keeping well  . How is your R7/C6H? planning on flashing from 6001 tomorrow.



Johan45 said:


> Thanks Hurricane, Took a bit of tinkering but it's stable enough for benchmarks


:drool: :specool:.


----------



## lcbbcl

oooo man this its ridiculous already,PE3 1.368V load i get system crash or 2 cores will crash in the first 10 min
now i have this


----------



## mito1172

*ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO*

@elmor

For this motherboard, "Will the WiFi adapter be sold?


----------



## Johan45

gupsterg said:


> LOL, hope your keeping well  . How is your R7/C6H? planning on flashing from 6001 tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> :drool: :specool:.


Long time no see, hope all is well.


----------



## Amir007

RobrPatty said:


> 2700X would not post with 6004 so switched back to 1800X and boom bios posted. So upgraded to 6101 and 2700X still would not post. Put 1800X back on and boom up and running. Using C6H. Bad processor?


You don't mention clearing out the CMOS when you are doing 1800x>2700x???? I recommend removing the battery for a few min just to be sure.


----------



## Disassociative

Well, turning my computer on after it's been off overnight in a pretty cold room still has the PCH temperature at 62 degrees pretty much straight away.

Everything else is pretty low - VRMs, GPU, CPU and RAM so I just don't get it.


----------



## hurricane28

gupsterg said:


> Appreciate the opportunity and thank you :thumb:.
> 
> To all members that replied positively to above post by Elmor for the recipients, I'd like to say thank you as well :grouphug:. Several members here, some mentioned above and others not (I'm sure they'll know). Helped me greatly with my R7/C6H with their shares of experience, so thank you as well :thumb:.
> 
> I look forward to sharing my exploits with C7H  .
> 
> 
> 
> I have given a true account of my experience with C6H and ZE. I would hope many members from having interacted with me in various threads would think I would.
> 
> IMO all others on list deserve the C7H more than I do.
> 
> For example:-
> 
> Timur Born not only has given good experience shares but he conducted a noteable experiment. Where he discovered Sense MI Skew should be made to default to [Disabled]. Which up until at that point defaulted to [Enabled]. It was his own paid for equipment he risked, so I do believe he gave a true account which helped shape a better UEFI from that point onwards.
> 
> Hurricane28 has had the PWM issues with SuperIO chip, regardless he has remained active here; I TBH backed out of the thread while back.


Congrats to you to man, long time no see. Hope everything is well. 

Anyway, i stayed because for some reason i have faith in Elmor in solving this issue, its still not fixed tho but i think it will be with our next x470 board. 

I am also planning on getting an 2700x, must be quite an upgrade from my 1600  Tomorrow the board is here, i already saw its in Amsterdam ready for departure.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Disassociative said:


> Well, turning my computer on after it's been off overnight in a pretty cold room still has the PCH temperature at 62 degrees pretty much straight away.
> 
> Everything else is pretty low - VRMs, GPU, CPU and RAM so I just don't get it.


The C6H has a pretty horrible thermal pad between the X370 chipset and the "heatsink" (or should I say, RGB bling heattrap with no surface area)

If you change that horrible thermal pad for some quality stuff you'll see results like this:










It's been idling for hours and temperatures are stable as you see them here.


----------



## Disassociative

Dr. Vodka said:


> The C6H has a pretty horrible thermal pad between the X370 chipset and the "heatsink" (or should I say, RGB bling heattrap with no surface area)
> 
> If you change that horrible thermal pad for some quality stuff you'll see results like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been idling for hours and temperatures are stable as you see them here.


Is that pretty easy to do? I had a look at the PCH heatsink earlier and it looks like it's just glued on/stuck on with that thermal pad?


----------



## datspike

@elmor
I was trying to find out why is that my 2600X is ~10C hotter than my old 1600 on the same power consumption, found out that setting SenseMI Skew to 310 roughly fixes the "issue".



Spoiler















But today I've just realised that everyone out here with 2700X has 10C tctl/tdie offset in HWinfo, while I don't.
Why is that like that?


----------



## Mumak

datspike said:


> @elmor
> I was trying to find out why is that my 2600X is ~10C hotter than my old 1600 on the same power consumption, found out that setting SenseMI Skew to 310 roughly fixes the "issue".
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But today I've just realised that everyone out here with 2700X has 10C tctl/tdie offset in HWinfo, while I don't.
> Why is that like that?


Please attach the HWiNFO Debug File and I will check that.


----------



## tivook

Is there even any point in updating the BIOS on my C6H to any of the recent ones?

I'm still running 1401 from way back last year but everytime a new BIOS comes out someone immidiately points out how useless that particular release is so I've been turned off plenty of times so far.

If yes: to which one? 

Running my 1700 @ 3.9 with 3200 memory with stilts fast settings so I'd prefer not to lose any performance.


----------



## chroniclard

tivook said:


> Is there even any point in updating the BIOS on my C6H to any of the recent ones?
> 
> I'm still running 1401 from way back last year but everytime a new BIOS comes out someone immidiately points out how useless that particular release is so I've been turned off plenty of times so far.
> 
> If yes: to which one?
> 
> Running my 1700 @ 3.9 with 3200 memory with stilts fast settings so I'd prefer not to lose any performance.


If its stable with decent mem timings then no, dont bother.


----------



## lordzed83

@raja @elmor It's here so as promised Saiyan with Asus photo :]
Now run 5k back home do 1 hour training drive My Dragon ball themed 350Z back pick up and let the FUN tests begin


----------



## 1usmus

lordzed83 said:


> @raja @elmor It's here so as promised Saiyan with Asus photo :]
> Now run 5k back home do 1 hour training drive My Dragon ball themed 350Z back pick up and let the FUN tests begin


nice man!!! :thumb:


----------



## Moutsatsos

lordzed83 said:


> @raja @elmor It's here so as promised Saiyan with Asus photo :]
> Now run 5k back home do 1 hour training drive My Dragon ball themed 350Z back pick up and let the FUN tests begin
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Nice bro GZ!
Hope you ll stick around this thread even though you ve got the ch7.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

gupsterg said:


> For example if BCLK variance occurred you'd see higher MHz for CPU even when multiplier is 42x.
> 
> Have you set in HWINFO periodic polling off?
> 
> View attachment 161729
> 
> 
> Do you happen to have HWINFO screenie of when issue happen?


Its the FSB, it goes up like that with the LLC over LLC1 setting
gets out of control


----------



## lordzed83

Moutsatsos said:


> Nice bro GZ!
> Hope you ll stick around this thread even though you ve got the ch7.


Bit of here bit of there. Obvoiusly Wont be testing new C6H bioses.

Right waterloop drain time  thank god i installed Drain valve last time when doing block on Titan haha.


----------



## hurricane28

lordzed83 said:


> @raja @elmor It's here so as promised Saiyan with Asus photo :]
> Now run 5k back home do 1 hour training drive My Dragon ball themed 350Z back pick up and let the FUN tests begin


Nice, i will get mine today instead of tomorrow, can't wait man! Good luck.


----------



## lordzed83

hurricane28 said:


> lordzed83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @raja @elmor It's here so as promised Saiyan with Asus photo :]
> Now run 5k back home do 1 hour training drive My Dragon ball themed 350Z back pick up and let the FUN tests begin /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, i will get mine today instead of tomorrow, can't wait man! Good luck.
Click to expand...


Remember when I said i got posibly beat cooling for 24/7 here?? Thats my radiator next to my case and board box. Should give You an Idea of what i can cool down.

People and their AIO coolers HaHa


----------



## CarnageHimura

lordzed83 said:


> @raja @elmor It's here so as promised Saiyan with Asus photo :]
> Now run 5k back home do 1 hour training drive My Dragon ball themed 350Z back pick up and let the FUN tests begin


I REALLY need to see that 350Z!!!!! Please ^^


----------



## lordzed83

Can get away with no drain 🙂


----------



## lordzed83

CarnageHimura said:


> lordzed83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @raja @elmor It's here so as promised Saiyan with Asus photo :]
> Now run 5k back home do 1 hour training drive My Dragon ball themed 350Z back pick up and let the FUN tests begin /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I REALLY need to see that 350Z!!!!! Please ^^
Click to expand...

Still working on it but. Ogc got gearkbob


----------



## mtrai

Amir007 said:


> You don't mention clearing out the CMOS when you are doing 1800x>2700x???? I recommend removing the battery for a few min just to be sure.


When I switched from the 1700X to 2700X I had a ton of issues posting...it turned out to be a memory training issue. I just kept pressing the black button and and every now then the white button..eventually I got into the bios. Just saying.


----------



## majestynl

lordzed83 said:


> @raja @elmor It's here so as promised Saiyan with Asus photo :]
> Now run 5k back home do 1 hour training drive My Dragon ball themed 350Z back pick up and let the FUN tests begin
> 
> 
> Spoiler



hahah you are crazy !  Good luck with it! 
elmor sent mine today, will get it Monday... yeah


----------



## skline00

lordzed83, is that rad a MO-RA3-420 or MO-RA3-360?

I own a MO-RA3-420 Pro and it's a BEAST!


----------



## gupsterg

mito1172 said:


> @elmor
> 
> For this motherboard, "Will the WiFi adapter be sold?


No it won't. Elmor tried to sort this at the time C6H WiFi was released but was sadly beyond his control. There are some threads here and on web where owners have used another module which fit's in the slot. If I get time I'll find and link. 



Johan45 said:


> Long time no see, hope all is well.


Likewise, all good chap  , been snowed with "things"  .



hurricane28 said:


> Congrats to you to man, long time no see. Hope everything is well.
> 
> Anyway, i stayed because for some reason i have faith in Elmor in solving this issue, its still not fixed tho but i think it will be with our next x470 board.
> 
> I am also planning on getting an 2700x, must be quite an upgrade from my 1600  Tomorrow the board is here, i already saw its in Amsterdam ready for departure.


All good  , thanks. Congrats to you as well  , glad to read you'll soon have it  . For gaming TBH you may not note the difference, something like video encoding you will  . I was one day meddling with a relatively small file on my laptop, when I saw how long it was gonna take I moved over to R7/C6H and it just whipped the file. The TR/ZE would have stomped it for sure  .

Yeah I'm gonna go 2700X, currently can get one for £280. The non X is £250, how I see it is:-



The Wraith Prism I've already seen some sales on ebay, so this should net the CPU down for me. The Wraith Spire is now £20 for RGB on OCUK so unlikely to sell for as much as the Prism.


I quite like how the stock boosting was on 1800X and as PB/XFR has been improved on 2xxx, I'm thinking if I don't OC for 24/7 use, it will be sweeter than 2700.



Disassociative said:


> Well, turning my computer on after it's been off overnight in a pretty cold room still has the PCH temperature at 62 degrees pretty much straight away.
> 
> Everything else is pretty low - VRMs, GPU, CPU and RAM so I just don't get it.
> 
> 
> Dr. Vodka said:
> 
> 
> 
> The C6H has a pretty horrible thermal pad between the X370 chipset and the "heatsink" (or should I say, RGB bling heattrap with no surface area)
> 
> If you change that horrible thermal pad for some quality stuff you'll see results like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been idling for hours and temperatures are stable as you see them here.
Click to expand...

I have not changed pad, etc on my C6H PCH.



Spoiler






















As you'll see in second screenie the rig had been up for 18hrs. ~8hrs HCI, ~8hrs P95 and then ~2hrs RB. This rig is on air.



Spoiler














All four TY143 fans share PWM from CPU_FAN header and are powered by molex. So basically I have a wind tunnel effect going on from front to back. The TY-143 can spin to 2.5K, as seen in second screenie they were basically at max 1.5K and averaged ~1.1K.

Could well be some mobo have some kinda issue with application from factory, dunno, this is speculation on my part. From my experience with C6H I see nothing wrong with stock pad and temps. Some members I have seen have higher temps than I, I reckon down to lack of airflow in case and or how their GPU maybe dumping hot air near area.



zGunBLADEz said:


> Its the FSB, it goes up like that with the LLC over LLC1 setting
> gets out of control


FSB remains constant on C6H/Ryzen, so you have to ignore that IMO. Set HWINFO as stated before. I really believe the overshoot from using higher LLC is creating issue of stability and somehow affecting readback of BCLK, leading to CPU MHz being pot and leading you on stray path.

In this thread is a screenie of a stress test, where when on a known good profile I had HWINFO set to periodically poll BCLK (default setup of app). And I was on something like 4.5GHz+ on CPU and crazy whacko RAM speed. As BCLK readback shift had created unsupportable/unattainable MHz on air rig.


----------



## Johan45

One cool thing with the new tech Gups, you can just up the boost frequencies, similar to OC but it's sooo simple. Have fun with it, I know you will


----------



## gupsterg

Johan45 said:


> One cool thing with the new tech Gups, you can just up the boost frequencies, similar to OC but it's sooo simple. Have fun with it, I know you will


Cheers  , read some info on this, swotting up as we speak  . Yeah I'm all eager to get my hands on kit  . It's like Christmas again, but with summery weather  . As I understand it Precision OverDrive is still to be implemented yet?


----------



## Johan45

gupsterg said:


> Cheers  , read some info on this, swotting up as we speak  . Yeah I'm all eager to get my hands on kit  . It's like Christmas again, but with summery weather  . As I understand it Precision OverDrive is still to be implemented yet?


Don't know about the CHVII but the Giga and MSI I have have a setting for it, basically it adds a "step" to XFR one step was 100 MHz so all core boost went from 4000 to 4100 in AIDA64 stability, didn't even need to adjust voltage it was all auto.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

gupsterg said:


> I have not changed pad, etc on my C6H PCH.


I also used to have the PCH idling at ~60°C for a long time before the pad change.

I guess there were different runs of pad used in assembly, some better than others. Mine was excessively oily with clear residue left everywhere, low quality stuff.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

@gups im sticking now with llc1 for the time been it had helped stability. I just are kind of dissatisfied with the perf of the 2700x compared to my 1800x. Overclock wise im not happy with it neither the temps cant figure out why is running hotter with the same voltage and loads than my 1800x also im not to kind of the voltage needed.

At least most ppl can run at stock for and get a good experiences without too much tinkering with the ram. Later on i will try to play with my tridentz 2x16gb/3600 32gb kit and see what i can do on this cpu and that particular kit. 

Im also kind of iffy on asus support and their bios and mobos lately. Didnt have that many issues on the msi board i had before sporting less vrm and features i was running 3200+ on the mortar artic 0 problems and stable I even got 3600 stable on that one. Feels and looks more robust bios wise than a "better" board hardware wise.
Like my z370 Asus "rog" strix G what a awful board horrible horrible i wouldn't mind if the board cost me $99 but I paid almost $200 for that crap. Why asus call it rog is beyond me. I want maximus boards back itx and matx flavors not that crap.


----------



## usoldier

MY PCH temp is always 60 no mater what is this considered too high ?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

usoldier said:


> MY PCH temp is always 60 no mater what is this considered too high ?


My PCH on the itx strix is like 45-50c depending what im doing and she have a little tiny heatsink on it that would give you a hint

this is my 2700x priming PCH temps.


----------



## lordzed83

skline00 said:


> lordzed83, is that rad a MO-RA3-420 or MO-RA3-360?
> 
> I own a MO-RA3-420 Pro and it's a BEAST!


Its Phobya nova extreme 1080 full copper. With 4x180mm fans. This beast can cool whole overlcocked setup PASSIVE !!
Booted up on first start press!!!
https://youtu.be/ODDRpMs8fEI


Now put it all together and Fun starts!!!
Dat great feel when u press button and look at q code rotation haha


----------



## kundica

Please delete, the forum is bugging for me.


----------



## kundica

gupsterg said:


> Cheers  , read some info on this, swotting up as we speak  . Yeah I'm all eager to get my hands on kit  . It's like Christmas again, but with summery weather  . As I understand it Precision OverDrive is still to be implemented yet?


Precision Boost Overdrive is implemented but possibly not in its final state. The new Performance Enhance settings on the C6H/C7H make use of it or you can manually enable it in bios. To give you an idea, the following two tests are with the CPU/vcore at stock/auto with PBO disabled and enabled.

- PBO disabled, stock CPU clock/auto vcore, 3333CL14 = 3975 max load all cores, 4350 single max - CB 1815

- PBO enabled , stock CPU clock/auto vcore, 3333CL14 = 4050 max load all cores, 4350 single max - CB 1848

I believe that I took some screenshots but I'm away from home right now and only had my notes available on OneDrive.

Stilt and Elmor posted some details on the Performance Enhance feature in in the C7H thread. Here's one of them, I'll add the others when I have time to find them: http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...-vii-overclocking-thread-21.html#post27239793


----------



## Johan45

lordzed83 said:


> Its Phobya nova extreme 1080 full copper. With 4x180mm fans. This beast can cool whole overlcocked setup PASSIVE !!
> Booted up on first start press!!!
> https://youtu.be/ODDRpMs8fEI
> 
> 
> Now put it all together and Fun starts!!!
> Dat great feel when u press button and look at q code rotation haha


I use the 1260 super nova with 9x140's and washer fluid so it doesn't freeze. Yes that's a kitty litter container for a res


----------



## mickeykool

zGunBLADEz said:


> My PCH on the itx strix is like 45-50c depending what im doing and she have a little tiny heatsink on it that would give you a hint
> 
> this is my 2700x priming PCH temps.


Mine is showing red X on PCH (HWiNFO64). Why is that? But i don't have any issues as I also run 2700X oc'd 4.2


----------



## lcbbcl

mickeykool said:


> Mine is showing red X on PCH (HWiNFO64). Why is that? But i don't have any issues as I also run 2700X oc'd 4.2


Right click on Asus EC and press enable
My PCH allways is 60+,maybe i should follow @Dr. Vodka advice,but i will avoid the warranty.


----------



## Johan45

Those chipsets have a very high heat tolerance, unless you're seeing a continual85°C plus I wouldn't be too worried. As was mentioned a bit more airflow in that area can go a long way as well. It's understandable that they get a bit warm with the vid card right on top of them, add in an M.2 in that slot and you've added a bit more heat.


----------



## mickeykool

lcbbcl said:


> Right click on Asus EC and press enable
> My PCH allways is 60+,maybe i should follow @Dr. Vodka advice,but i will avoid the warranty.


thanks, mine is showing 60 as well.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

lcbbcl said:


> Right click on Asus EC and press enable
> My PCH allways is 60+,maybe i should follow @Dr. Vodka advice,but i will avoid the warranty.


I don't see how you're voiding your warranty by changing a thermal pad. There's no annoying warranty sticker anywhere to begin with.


Too bad we can't use thermal paste as there's a ~1.5-2mm gap between the heatsink and the PCH. Such a thick gap absolutely requires a quality pad.

I used Fujipoly Sarcon XR-e (11 W/m-K) that I'd bought back in ~2015 as a replacement for my R9 290 Tri-X VRM pad. It worked even better than what Sapphire had used... so yeah, quality stuff. My pad came as a 1mm thick sheet, I just used two pieces to fill the gap.


----------



## gupsterg

Dr. Vodka said:


> I also used to have the PCH idling at ~60°C for a long time before the pad change.
> 
> I guess there were different runs of pad used in assembly, some better than others. Mine was excessively oily with clear residue left everywhere, low quality stuff.


Never taken mine apart so no idea how it looks, etc. Glad you got it as you want  , I recall a thread ages ago regarding the C6H on ROG forum, poster had ~70C PCH, [email protected] stated non issue to poster.



Johan45 said:


> Those chipsets have a very high heat tolerance, unless you're seeing a continual85°C plus I wouldn't be too worried. As was mentioned a bit more airflow in that area can go a long way as well. It's understandable that they get a bit warm with the vid card right on top of them, add in an M.2 in that slot and you've added a bit more heat.


Hitting the nail on the head :thumb: .



zGunBLADEz said:


> @gups im sticking now with llc1 for the time been it had helped stability. I just are kind of dissatisfied with the perf of the 2700x compared to my 1800x. Overclock wise im not happy with it neither the temps cant figure out why is running hotter with the same voltage and loads than my 1800x also im not to kind of the voltage needed.
> 
> At least most ppl can run at stock for and get a good experiences without too much tinkering with the ram. Later on i will try to play with my tridentz 2x16gb/3600 32gb kit and see what i can do on this cpu and that particular kit.
> 
> Im also kind of iffy on asus support and their bios and mobos lately. Didnt have that many issues on the msi board i had before sporting less vrm and features i was running 3200+ on the mortar artic 0 problems and stable I even got 3600 stable on that one. Feels and looks more robust bios wise than a "better" board hardware wise.
> Like my z370 Asus "rog" strix G what a awful board horrible horrible i wouldn't mind if the board cost me $99 but I paid almost $200 for that crap. Why asus call it rog is beyond me. I want maximus boards back itx and matx flavors not that crap.


Yeah LLC1 isn't too bad to use from what I have read from [email protected] share posted with some oscilloscope data. It is located in OP of the Ryzen thread in my sig. I'd just disable periodic polling of BCLK in HWINFO and you'll have sound monitoring data to reference IMO.

I was disappointed with my 1st 1800X, it needed something like 1.425V for 3.9GHz ACB  . This segfault RMA one is sweet IMO, not had a chance to place it under water yet. It also uses low SOC IMO for 3200MHz/3333MHz, even when running ACB of 4.0GHz. I reckon I'll probably be running 2700X at stock most of the time and just clock/tweak RAM as much as I can.

Dunno man I been on ASUS only for 10yrs+ now. I still got a P5K Premium Black Pearl with a Q6600 G0 OC'd on air, I can still run 100hrs+ continuous [email protected] on that. Had it since launch. I also luv'd my M7R with the i5 4690K. I never thought I'd have something that gave me a buzz as much as the Q6600 for OC'ing, but the M7R+i5 was it! 4.9GHz was solid for over 1.5yrs use, I practically wept when I sold it on. I got exactly what I paid for it the day I first got. That board was lower rung ROG, feck it had it in it to juice the best out of the i5. I bin'd 2 CPUs only on that board 1st was pants and I suspected board, by god did the second CPU show what the M7R was capable of.



kundica said:


> Precision Boost Overdrive is implemented but possibly not in its final state. The new Performance Enhance settings on the C6H/C7H make use of it or you can manually enable it in bios. To give you an idea, the following two tests are with the CPU/vcore at stock/auto with PBO disabled and enabled.
> 
> - PBO disabled, stock CPU clock/auto vcore, 3333CL14 = 3975 max load all cores, 4350 single max - CB 1815
> 
> - PBO enabled , stock CPU clock/auto vcore, 3333CL14 = 4050 max load all cores, 4350 single max - CB 1848
> 
> I believe that I took some screenshots but I'm away from home right now and only had my notes available on OneDrive.
> 
> Stilt and Elmor posted some details on the Performance Enhance feature in in the C7H thread. Here's one of them, I'll add the others when I have time to find them: http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...-vii-overclocking-thread-21.html#post27239793


Cheers, this seems like it but not as well. Read this post by The Stilt. The Stilt describes current implementation as "Eternal XFR", link.



Johan45 said:


> Don't know about the CHVII but the Giga and MSI I have have a setting for it, basically it adds a "step" to XFR one step was 100 MHz so all core boost went from 4000 to 4100 in AIDA64 stability, didn't even need to adjust voltage it was all auto.


I think that is not PBO, anyhow all exciting new stuff  .


----------



## Dr. Vodka

gupsterg said:


> Never taken mine apart so no idea how it looks, etc. Glad you got it as you want  , I recall a thread ages ago regarding the C6H on ROG forum, poster had ~70C PCH, [email protected] stated non issue to poster.


Of course it's a non issue. These things are resilient, especially when taking in all the heat from a graphics card.


Still, it's unacceptable that a low quality pad is used ON TOP of a basically useless "heatsink" that is there for looks instead of having some actual surface area to work with, on a high end USD 250 motherboard.

At least by changing the pad things get much more reasonable. I now get ~55-60°C temperatures when gaming for some long hours, with my 290's open air cooler dumping all the heat right on the PCH heatsink.


It's always been a non issue, yet I prefer things some good 15°C lower across the range. Cool electronics are happy electronics, even when operating inside the specified temperature range.


----------



## WR-HW95

I installed 2700X today... so far everything seems to work on 0001 bios. 
All cpu settings are on auto, just enabled over boost and set vddr voltage + settings from previous setup. Also set SenseMi skew disable, but set offset to 272 like it have been in my settings.
1 core load runs [email protected] ~1.48V.
Prime95 all cores [email protected] ~1.35V.
CPU temp works for me fine. Atm prime have ran ~20mins and cpu Tdie is 54°C. (water is still a bit on cold side)


----------



## lordzed83

check this out i booted in windows at 3733 FIRST TIME EVER no drivers installed ect was like what if i go with XMP for start :]
@1usmus


----------



## gupsterg

Dr. Vodka said:


> Of course it's a non issue. These things are resilient, especially when taking in all the heat from a graphics card.
> 
> 
> Still, it's unacceptable that a low quality pad is used ON TOP of a basically useless "heatsink" that is there for looks instead of having some actual surface area to work with, on a high end USD 250 motherboard.
> 
> At least by changing the pad things get much more reasonable. I now get ~55-60°C temperatures when gaming for some long hours, with my 290's open air cooler dumping all the heat right on the PCH heatsink.
> 
> 
> It's always been a non issue, yet I prefer things some good 15°C lower across the range. Cool electronics are happy electronics, even when operating inside the specified temperature range.


A 290 is quite a beast at dumping hot air. I used to own Tri-X, Vapor-X and DCUII variants of 290/X, swapping to Fury X with stock AIO, dropped temps ~5C within case/CPU, etc. It was that same case/airflow setup, same HSF but i5+M7R at the time.

The poster which had higher PCH temps from what I understand had no issues with attaining a decent OC on his R7+C6H. He did improve airflow and gained improved temps, but as far as I recall he gained no better OC or stability. So on that basis and Raja's info it is non issue.

By my previous and current post I detract no value from your information or experience share. And any owner improving upon their "factory kit" again I detract nothing from. I'm only sharing that for some the stock pad/application isn't an issue, nor the PCH HS design.


----------



## wingman99

lordzed83 said:


> check this out i booted in windows at 3733 FIRST TIME EVER no drivers installed ect was like what if i go with XMP for start :]
> @1usmus


Does XMP change the secondary timings, also if it dose is it better for performance?


----------



## MacG32

New HWiNFO v5.83-3430b https://www.hwinfo.com/download.php

Some exciting times coming around Computex (June 5-9). Seems some new processors will be releasing. :thumb:


----------



## lordzed83

wingman99 said:


> Does XMP change the secondary timings, also if it dose is it better for performance?


Il start from my C6H settings and go from there looking how voltages are ect. Auto soc 1.25 volts lol


----------



## Esenel

Johan45 said:


> I use the 1260 super nova with 9x140's and washer fluid so it doesn't freeze. Yes that's a kitty litter container for a res


Washer Fluid would also be a nice idea :-D

I built this beast/beauty ;-)
Should also be enough cooling 
That makes this funny instant 90°C temps even funnier :-D

This loop can handle a 1080 @ 2101 Mhz at 35°C in silence mode ;-)


----------



## kundica

gupsterg said:


> Cheers, this seems like it but not as well. Read this post by The Stilt. The Stilt describes current implementation as "Eternal XFR", link.


I think you're misinterpreting what you're reading or you have a fundamental misunderstanding of PBO. Your first link doesn't really pertain to whether PBO is working or not, he's talking about max single core which is currently capped at 4350(unless you use bclk OC to exceed that). In regard to AMD allowing control he might be referring to PBO in Ryzen Master. The feature is currently visible in RM but greyed out. Your second link deals with the XFR aspect of it and how he's cross referencing.

PE3/PE4 use the Precision Boost Overdrive scaler function which Stilt clearly states in the link I provided you. I'm at work so I don't have time to share all the various links I've gathered but he's doing that and ramping the EDC limit to 1000%.


----------



## Johan45

Esenel said:


> Washer Fluid would also be a nice idea :-D
> 
> I built this beast/beauty ;-)
> Should also be enough cooling
> That makes this funny instant 90°C temps even funnier :-D
> 
> This loop can handle a 1080 @ 2101 Mhz at 35°C in silence mode ;-)


It has to be a BIOS thing, like I said have seen it on other boards. One MSI Titanium had runaway temps, poster dropped the CPU into a new X470 Gaming and it ran quite normal as one would expect.


----------



## Pimpmuckl

Did some quick tests with the performance Bias option and Dota 2:

https://i.imgur.com/yYj7Jv4.png

Long story short: Very very slight gain in min FPS. 0.1% lows can be disregarded, those are simply too volatile.

Nice to have, but doesn't seem insanely important for gaming.


----------



## Clukos

Performance Enhancer 3 and - 0.1 vcore offset:










This thing is great


----------



## gupsterg

kundica said:


> I think you're misinterpreting what you're reading or you have a fundamental misunderstanding of PBO. Your first link doesn't really pertain to whether PBO is working or not, he's talking about max single core which is currently capped at 4350(unless you use bclk OC to exceed that). In regard to AMD allowing control he might be referring to PBO in Ryzen Master. The feature is currently visible in RM but greyed out. Your second link deals with the XFR aspect of it and how he's cross referencing.
> 
> PE3/PE4 use the Precision Boost Overdrive scaler function which Stilt clearly states in the link I provided you. I'm at work so I don't have time to share all the various links I've gathered but he's doing that and ramping the EDC limit to 1000%.


OK  .

I think I have grasped it now. The terms have caused confusion for me  .

On this slide we see:-



> Initial framework for Precision Boost Overdrive:-
> factors VRM headroom and a relaxed vcore limiter into the Precision Boost formulae (future feature).


Then from The Stilts post we have:-



> The "Precision Boost Override" feature available on 400-series motherboards allows increasing the physical limiters mentioned earlier. On SKUs belonging to the 105W TDP infrastructure group, the default limiters are following: PPT 141.75W, TDC 95A, EDC 140A and tJMax of 85°C (absolute, excl. offset).
> 
> When "Precision Boost Override" mode is enabled (AGESA default), PPT becomes essentially unrestricted (1000W), TDC is set to 114A and EDC to 168A. These limits can be customized by the ODM so that the new limits will comply with the electrical characteristics of the motherboard design in question.


Precision Boost Override = Precision Boost Overdrive

Thus on this slide the line for PBO is higher than PB/XFR2.

From the C7H PDF on OCN thread:-



> 3. Performance Enhancer
> 
> With eXtended Frequency Range (XFR) version 2, there are configurable options which can increase boost frequencies and duration. The available options are PPT, TDC and EDC under “Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options\Precision Boost Override Configuration”. The BIOS item “Performance Enhancer“ tunes these options in a simple way. Level 1 and 2 rely only on the AMD provided options mentioned. Level 3 and 4 has a few tweaks of our own (with the help from The Stilt) which causes XFR to always boost to the highest possible frequency.



And in the post I linked of The Stilt stating highest single core frequency change perhaps to be given is another add-on.


----------



## lcbbcl

Dr. Vodka said:


> I don't see how you're voiding your warranty by changing a thermal pad. There's no annoying warranty sticker anywhere to begin with.
> 
> 
> Too bad we can't use thermal paste as there's a ~1.5-2mm gap between the heatsink and the PCH. Such a thick gap absolutely requires a quality pad.
> 
> I used Fujipoly Sarcon XR-e (11 W/m-K) that I'd bought back in ~2015 as a replacement for my R9 290 Tri-X VRM pad. It worked even better than what Sapphire had used... so yeah, quality stuff. My pad came as a 1mm thick sheet, I just used two pieces to fill the gap.


Do you think that VRM also have bad pads?If i change one i will change all


----------



## hurricane28

lordzed83 said:


> Il start from my C6H settings and go from there looking how voltages are ect. Auto soc 1.25 volts lol


What BIOS are you on? I just installed the CH7 and BIOS is 0601 but when i look at the Asus site 0509 is the latest which is the same date as the 0601 BIOS lol.


----------



## newguyagain

Hi

What is "eclk" ?

When I set it to synchronous my max OC is 4066 with 77c Celsius and when I set it to asynchronous I clocks to 4200-4300mhz and is just 66c Celsius - everything else is on auto


----------



## varyak

Hey guys,

I know you are all excited about Pinnacle Ridge, but I have a question about RAM again.

I cheaped out when I got my 1700 and got 3200Mhz G.Skill (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB) Hynix (MFR?) RAM and was wondering if it's worth tinkering with the timings. Currently I use the XMP Profile, attached a screenshot from Stilts Timing Checker.

So anyone with hynix mfr experience, is it worth it or a time waste to try and optimize the timings?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kundica

gupsterg said:


> OK  .
> 
> I think I have grasped it now. The terms have caused confusion for me  .
> 
> On this slide we see:-
> 
> 
> Then from The Stilts post we have:-
> 
> 
> Precision Boost Override = Precision Boost Overdrive
> 
> Thus on this slide the line for PBO is higher than PB/XFR2.
> 
> From the C7H PDF on OCN thread:-
> 
> 
> And in the post I linked of The Stilt stating highest single core frequency change perhaps to be given is another add-on.


Ah, I can see how that would complicate things.

In your third quote you can match that info against what elmor stated in the C7H thread.


> Level 1
> 
> PPT Limit = 1000W
> TDC Limit = 1000A
> EDC Limit = 150A
> Customized Precision Overdrive (Scalar) = 10X
> 
> Level 2
> 
> PPT Limit = 1000W
> TDC Limit = 1000A
> EDC Limit = 1000A
> Customized Precision Overdrive (Scalar) = 10X
> 
> Level 3 (OC)
> 
> Tweak from The Stilt which disables the power and current calculation, you might see the SMU calculated power/current in HWInfo showing 0 when using it.
> 
> Level 4 (OC)
> 
> The tweak from The Stilt + Level 2 XFR2 settings. I think Level 4 is way higher than most will be able to run, typically yielding something like 4.35G 1T and 4.30G nT frequency.


Here's the link: http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...-vii-overclocking-thread-15.html#post27229889


----------



## lordzed83

@Johan45 great use of 180mm bracket  that is daily setup ?? looks brutal LOVE IT.

YEARS ago I'w build my first water loop using Car radiator garden pump. And my mate CNCd out simple block from brick of copper @ my mometowns auircraft manufacturing plant. Ofc running antifreeze. That was on my Duron 700 setup :]

@hurricane28 

Finallyyyyyyyy Sensors are reading good and Fans are working Good. EVERYTHING IS WORKING GOOD one of best days of my 2018 year today 











Cpu is stable at LLC3 instead LLC4 n C6H Bonus. Ill try to push it 25mhz up see how it does 

@elmor 
Fantastic board. Like how you moved out lights on op heatsink so they are not covered up by fan anymore 
One Downgrade kinda. Backplate on C7H is not attached/glued or whatever it was on C6H. Installing waterblock with hoses attached was an achievement. Start got muved also hmm well cant reach it now in my case. And as I mentioned First time ever I managed to boot up at rated ddr speed 3733 like stable with cpu at stock. Looking forward to 2700x see if i can push them mems more


----------



## Pilotasso

Interesting I work at an aircraft repair shop also


----------



## lordzed83

Pilotasso said:


> Interesting I work at an aircraft repair shop also


Cool used to be massive factory airplanes helicopters ect. Then they shot it down as they do  shame I dont have photo of that Ghetto setup Full on DIY but back then was nothing like premade watercoolign parts u ahd to DIY em haha


----------



## Gadfly

So what is the best bios for Memory overclocking these days? I am still running an old beta bios; Any improvements in the past 4 months?


----------



## lordzed83

Gadfly said:


> So what is the best bios for Memory overclocking these days? I am still running an old beta bios; Any improvements in the past 4 months?


Id try 6001 and 6101 best bioses in my case


----------



## CarnageHimura

Great Job on that Z @lordzed83 !!!!!!


----------



## Frikencio

2700X is now on the official supported list of CPUs.

If my RMA CPU does fail again with this board I will RMA the board.

https://www.asus.com/us/support/CPU/1/51/0/2/ghtVfXqMRP7gHFkj/C20180413175901420/


----------



## CarnageHimura

Silly question guys, can I connect a fan on the water pump conector? (W_PUMP+) this for the optional 40mm fan mounted on 3D printed bracket, I think this can help chipset disipation too.


----------



## Frikencio

CarnageHimura said:


> Silly question guys, can I connect a fan on the water pump conector? (W_PUMP+) this for the optional 40mm fan mounted on 3D printed bracket, I think this can help chipset disipation too.


You can use any 12V source from the board. If you want it silent, use 5V. Or just use one of those 5v/7v/12v splitter cables.

https://www.pccasegear.com/products/35711/cablemod-molex-to-3-pin-5v-7v-12v-adapter-black-10cm


----------



## numlock66

varyak said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I know you are all excited about Pinnacle Ridge, but I have a question about RAM again.
> 
> I cheaped out when I got my 1700 and got 3200Mhz G.Skill (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB) Hynix (MFR?) RAM and was wondering if it's worth tinkering with the timings. Currently I use the XMP Profile, attached a screenshot from Stilts Timing Checker.
> 
> So anyone with hynix mfr experience, is it worth it or a time waste to try and optimize the timings?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


http://www.overclock.net/forum/26242714-post24134.html

Search for "Ryzen dram calculator" thread in the forum.


----------



## mito1172

gupsterg said:


> No it won't. Elmor tried to sort this at the time C6H WiFi was released but was sadly beyond his control. There are some threads here and on web where owners have used another module which fit's in the slot. If I get time I'll find and link.


thank you. but this is wrong why is there a nest then? This adapter also would have to be sold. I wanted to get the original


----------



## Esenel

*Temp Issue Reason Prime itself?*

Hi guys, could all of you with this insane temps cross check if these temps just occur in Prime?
With a hard test setting of +Offset 0.500 (~1.4V @ load) LLC4 with PE3 i failed in several Prime test in the first 2 minutes and had temps up to 90°C.
But doing a Realbench 1h stresstest passed without a problem and CPU avg temp was at 68°C with max values of 75°C.
Doing some game tests for stability also passed.
OCCT roughly 10 minutes also no issue.

Might there be an issue with how Prime and Pinnacle Ridge interact? 

Could you guys cross check?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## lcbbcl

Esenel said:


> Hi guys, could all of you with this insane temps cross check if these temps just occur in Prime?
> With a hard test setting of +Offset 0.500 (~1.4V @ load) LLC4 with PE3 i failed in several Prime test in the first 2 minutes and had temps up to 90°C.
> But doing a Realbench 1h stresstest passed without a problem and CPU avg temp was at 68°C with max values of 75°C.
> Doing some game tests for stability also passed.
> OCCT roughly 10 minutes also no issue.
> 
> Might there be an issue with how Prime and Pinnacle Ridge interact?
> 
> Could you guys cross check?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


I have stable PE3 at 1.286V under load.
Just select PE3 and keep all settings on auto.Manual settings will fu..k up any type of OC,but first be 100% sure that you ram its stable.
Realbench its some type of training before the match start.


----------



## Gettz8488

lcbbcl said:


> I have stable PE3 at 1.286V under load.
> 
> Just select PE3 and keep all settings on auto.Manual settings will fu..k up any type of OC,but first be 100% sure that you ram its stable.
> 
> Realbench its some type of training before the match start.




What do your peak voltages look like?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CrazyElement

Im so dissapointed with this configuration I really start thinking to switch to Intel. Right now im using my 1800X on 3900 mhz and my G.skill 2x8gb 3600 mhz 15 CL kit on [email protected] CL. And guess what BSOD IRQL NOT LESS OR EQUAL which is common bsod when RAM is faulty( or bad setup) ... I really dont know what to do with this PC seriosly .......... I bought basically everything high end and I cant even stable it at 3200 mhz RAM this is madness...


----------



## Disassociative

So I had a closer look at my GPU (MSI Gaming X GTX 1080) and it looks like the heatpipes for the cooler pretty much rest against the PCH heatsink. No wonder it gets so hot when I’m gaming. There is some good news at least - I changed my top fans from intake to exhaust and I’ve got lower gpu and by extension lower PCH temps too (tops out at about 70-72 versus 80-84 [absolute highest I’ve ever seen it] which is way better imo)


----------



## kundica

@elmor and others. Waking from sleep while using PE3 basically causes the processor to behave like stock. If anyone else can confirm this, that'd be great.

I've also noticed that my CPU will only reach 4150 max all core with PE3 if I cold boot from a cool state. It doesn't matter how long it runs or how warm it gets it'll continue to do 4150, but if I restart the system after that initial cold boot, it will max at 4125.


----------



## Crashdown

Bios 6101 with 2700x give me really bad temps, something like 90+ in windows. All stock, clear cmos.


----------



## lcbbcl

Gettz8488 said:


> What do your peak voltages look like?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The same as when its stock,try and see at idle you will spike to 1.525V.
This morning when i start my PC i got PE3 multi to 41.75X because was cold,if i stress the cpu and restart i will get 41.25x


----------



## Auxillary Field

Hi everyone, I just installed my 2700x (coming from a 1700) and noticed that the vcore sometimes hits 1.5V when idle, using bios 6101 at stock settings, both in the bios and in windows. I'm somewhat afraid the board is frying my cpu, although under load (prime/realbench) the voltage will stay below 1.4V. Has anyone else had this problem? I tried doing a cmos reset but no dice. 

I attached a screen of the vcore: In the first section prime is running and the average is about 1.38V, but after I stop prime the Vcore fluctuates between 0.8V and 1.55V.


----------



## Gettz8488

Auxillary Field said:


> Hi everyone, I just installed my 2700x (coming from a 1700) and noticed that the vcore sometimes hits 1.5V when idle, using bios 6101 at stock settings, both in the bios and in windows. I'm somewhat afraid the board is frying my cpu, although under load (prime/realbench) the voltage will stay below 1.4V. Has anyone else had this problem? I tried doing a cmos reset but no dice.
> 
> 
> 
> I attached a screen of the vcore: In the first section prime is running and the average is about 1.38V, but after I stop prime the Vcore fluctuates between 0.8V and 1.55V.




This is due to XFR 2 and it’s normal behavior and intentional from AMD. Transient spikes up to 1.5V are safe because it’s low current voltage and only temporary if under full load you get more then 1.42 then I’d be worried


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dbsjej56464

I'm sick of seeing people constantly question the 1.5v voltage thing.

1. It says on the OP about this and that was the first gen let alone the new one.
2. It is normal AMD spec 
3. Most importantly just read the goddamn thread and you would see the amount of people asking the same stuff.

The thread has just derailed into talking about the 2700X or people asking about RAM timings, I thought this thread was about the Crosshair VI and not different things asked over and over again.


----------



## Esenel

lcbbcl said:


> I have stable PE3 at 1.286V under load.
> Just select PE3 and keep all settings on auto.Manual settings will fu..k up any type of OC,but first be 100% sure that you ram its stable.
> Realbench its some type of training before the match start.


I would say I have a 400% HCI MemTest stable 3400 CL14 with stock CPU as attached.

But from there it just gets crazy.
If I do as suggested by elmor and add a +Offset of 0.0625 to VCore for PE3 and start Prime I get an instant Windows freeze.

I played around a little bit with switching frequency and Current Capability as well as LLC. up to the point of +0.500 and LLC4 with all VRM set to Extreme and Switching Frequency of 400.
So you say for PE3 you do not change anything?
Not the BCLK, VCore, LLC, nothing?


And I also have another issue now -.-
I have around 10% lower fps now in my gaming benches.
For example in Rise of the Tomb Raider 1080p Preset High:
I had 166fps with my [email protected] + 3466Cl14. (BIOS 9920)
With the [email protected] and 3333CL14 I HAD 170fps. (BIOS 6101)

And now with [email protected] and 3400CL14 I have just 147fps. Oo

In the meantime I changed the bios versions. 6001, 6003, 6004, 6101 again.
When switching BIOS I shut down. Clear CMOS 2x. Power Off. Push the power button to drain all power. Power on. Clear CMOS. Flash BIOS. 2x Clear CMOS.
Just to be safe ;-) as some always ask did you Clear CMOS ;-)
And I changed the chipset driver to the latest version.

I will try today again stock with 3400CL14 and test it, but it is so strange Oo.
As 3400CL14 has a lower Latency as 3333CL14. So even a stock 2700X should beat the [email protected]

I add some screens to help debug 


And I also encountered the issue with PE3 and cold boot 4150 Mhz VS reboot and 4100-4125 Mhz. (BIOS 6101)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## lcbbcl

Esenel said:


> I would say I have a 400% HCI MemTest stable 3400 CL14 with stock CPU as attached.
> 
> But from there it just gets crazy.
> If I do as suggested by elmor and add a +Offset of 0.0625 to VCore for PE3 and start Prime I get an instant Windows freeze.
> 
> I played around a little bit with switching frequency and Current Capability as well as LLC. up to the point of +0.500 and LLC4 with all VRM set to Extreme and Switching Frequency of 400.
> So you say for PE3 you do not change anything?
> Not the BCLK, VCore, LLC, nothing?
> 
> 
> And I also have another issue now -.-
> I have around 10% lower fps now in my gaming benches.
> For example in Rise of the Tomb Raider 1080p Preset High:
> I had 166fps with my [email protected] + 3466Cl14. (BIOS 9920)
> With the [email protected] and 3333CL14 I HAD 170fps. (BIOS 6101)
> 
> And now with [email protected] and 3400CL14 I have just 147fps. Oo
> 
> In the meantime I changed the bios versions. 6001, 6003, 6004, 6101 again.
> When switching BIOS I shut down. Clear CMOS 2x. Power Off. Push the power button to drain all power. Power on. Clear CMOS. Flash BIOS. 2x Clear CMOS.
> Just to be safe ;-) as some always ask did you Clear CMOS ;-)
> And I changed the chipset driver to the latest version.
> 
> I will try today again stock with 3400CL14 and test it, but it is so strange Oo.
> As 3400CL14 has a lower Latency as 3333CL14. So even a stock 2700X should beat the [email protected]
> 
> I add some screens to help debug
> 
> 
> And I also encountered the issue with PE3 and cold boot 4150 Mhz VS reboot and 4100-4125 Mhz. (BIOS 6101)
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Just let all settings under DIGI+ auto for CPU,and use offset -(not +) Auto,in my case its 1.35V with vdrop to 1.286V under prime95,and ofc spikes will be above 1.35V.
Auto its the best way to go right now,if i dare to put manual some settings i won't have stable 41.5X not even using 1.389V with LLC4.
Also try to to set power balance but minimum processor set 50%,i am on testing right now but using 50% and not 5% at idle i have max spikes to 1.469V not 1.5+V


----------



## lordzed83

Crashdown said:


> Bios 6101 with 2700x give me really bad temps, something like 90+ in windows. All stock, clear cmos.


Another Readout Error then :/


----------



## VicsPC

Not sure if anyone else is having this issue but here goes. Ive updated to BIOS 6004 on my C6H and 1700x and the next day frozen splash screen, reverting to an older bios did nothing only thing that solved it is fresh windows install. Thought id try it again and worked fine for a couple days and now again, frozen splash screen all i can do is going into the bios then it freezes again but no code, its the normal 24. Not sure if anyone lse is having this issue but i had no such problems with BIOS 1107 and im seriously considering just sticking back to that because this is ridiculous, not once but TWICE frozen splash screen with no codes. Anyone have any idea what it could be or is this BIOS a total fail?


----------



## varyak

numlock66 said:


> http://www.overclock.net/forum/26242714-post24134.html
> 
> Search for "Ryzen dram calculator" thread in the forum.


Thanks, but I was looking for personal experiences. 

Gonna try the Stilts settings, but not gonna use some weird program by a guy who regularly posts questionable things.


----------



## Esenel

lcbbcl said:


> Just let all settings under DIGI+ auto for CPU,and use offset -(not +) Auto,in my case its 1.35V with vdrop to 1.286V under prime95,and ofc spikes will be above 1.35V.
> Auto its the best way to go right now,if i dare to put manual some settings i won't have stable 41.5X not even using 1.389V with LLC4.
> Also try to to set power balance but minimum processor set 50%,i am on testing right now but using 50% and not 5% at idle i have max spikes to 1.469V not 1.5+V


Ok I will try. 
And for SOC and RAM in DIGI+. Also all on auto?

Maybe the lower fps have something to do with the minimum power state.
That is also one thing i set afterwards to 5%.

How do you test stability at the moment?
Prime 28.10 128-128 FFT? Or what do you use?

Have you also something changed like PLL Reference? oder Sense MI and so on?
And which BIOS you are using?

Thanks a lot!

I would have wished for a much smoother start -.-


----------



## Crashdown

lordzed83 said:


> Another Readout Error then :/



Bios 6001 is fine. But i have another problem, cant set 3466 cl 14 1t without errors in hci memtest. I have tried everything with 1800x and 2x 2700x, same results. Trident Z b-die single rank 2x8gb 4266mhz. Max without errors is like 3360mhzv


----------



## gupsterg

lcbbcl said:


> Do you think that VRM also have bad pads?If i change one i will change all


I can't recall anyone changing VRM pads. To me VRM temps have seemed really good. I did once also use a IR gun to take some readings around the area and also targeted some components.

What are your temps for VRM?

As I changed to 6101 a day or so ago I rerun ~1hr each of Y-cruncher & RB so far. 4.0GHz PState 0 OC @ 1.375V VID, 3200MHz Safe with TRC 44 TRFC 256 @ 1.35V, SOC 1.025V.



Spoiler






















In the past same board but differing CPUs I've ploughed upto 1.5V for ~ a day of meddling.



newguyagain said:


> Hi
> 
> What is "eclk" ?
> 
> When I set it to synchronous my max OC is 4066 with 77c Celsius and when I set it to asynchronous I clocks to 4200-4300mhz and is just 66c Celsius - everything else is on auto


Check page 4 of the C7H PDF in OP here. Just be aware that RAM clock / "Data Fabric" (ie Infinity Fabric) clock is still linked.



> The frequency relations
> 
> Pinnacle Ridge CPUs also support multiple reference clock inputs. Motherboards which support the feature will allow "Synchronous" (default) and "Asynchronous" operation. In synchronous-mode the CPU has a single reference clock input, just like Summit Ridge did. In this configuration increasing the BCLK frequency will increase CPU, MEMCLK and PCI-E frequencies.
> 
> In asynchronous-mode the CPU cores will have their own reference clock input. MEMCLK, FCLK and PCI-E input will always remain at 100.0MHz, while the CPU input becomes separately adjustable. This allows even finer grain CPU frequency control, than the already extremely low granularity "Fine Grain PStates" (with 25MHz intervals) do.
> 
> Despite some wild speculation, the asynchronous clocking capability makes no difference to the memory & data fabric (“IF”) frequency relations. These “two” frequencies are permanently tied together in every currently existing Zen design and changing the current topology would require a major overhaul to the foundations of the die.


Quote source link.



kundica said:


> Ah, I can see how that would complicate things.
> 
> In your third quote you can match that info against what elmor stated in the C7H thread.
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...-vii-overclocking-thread-15.html#post27229889


:specool: .



mito1172 said:


> thank you. but this is wrong why is there a nest then? This adapter also would have to be sold. I wanted to get the original


The slot/IO plate is there as it is same board, just lacks module. I feel the same, in that adapter should be available, but unfortunately not possible  . As stated Elmor tried and unfortunately it can't happen, sometimes things are as they are. 



CrazyElement said:


> Im so dissapointed with this configuration I really start thinking to switch to Intel. Right now im using my 1800X on 3900 mhz and my G.skill 2x8gb 3600 mhz 15 CL kit on [email protected] CL. And guess what BSOD IRQL NOT LESS OR EQUAL which is common bsod when RAM is faulty( or bad setup) ... I really dont know what to do with this PC seriosly .......... I bought basically everything high end and I cant even stable it at 3200 mhz RAM this is madness...


Have you tested CPU and RAM OC separately? if you don't have issue there then you may need to bump some VCORE and or SOC voltage. Perhaps also tweak ProcODT and or CAD bus settings.



Disassociative said:


> So I had a closer look at my GPU (MSI Gaming X GTX 1080) and it looks like the heatpipes for the cooler pretty much rest against the PCH heatsink. No wonder it gets so hot when I’m gaming. There is some good news at least - I changed my top fans from intake to exhaust and I’ve got lower gpu and by extension lower PCH temps too (tops out at about 70-72 versus 80-84 [absolute highest I’ve ever seen it] which is way better imo)


That's a nice drop, doyll has some great info in this thread that may or may not help you.



VicsPC said:


> Not sure if anyone else is having this issue but here goes. Ive updated to BIOS 6004 on my C6H and 1700x and the next day frozen splash screen, reverting to an older bios did nothing only thing that solved it is fresh windows install. Thought id try it again and worked fine for a couple days and now again, frozen splash screen all i can do is going into the bios then it freezes again but no code, its the normal 24. Not sure if anyone lse is having this issue but i had no such problems with BIOS 1107 and im seriously considering just sticking back to that because this is ridiculous, not once but TWICE frozen splash screen with no codes. Anyone have any idea what it could be or is this BIOS a total fail?


Didn't try 6004. Used 6001 with Win 7 & Linux, non issue for my setup. Now using 6101, again seems sound.


----------



## dual109

numlock66 said:


> http://www.overclock.net/forum/26242714-post24134.html
> 
> Search for "Ryzen dram calculator" thread in the forum.



Mate running identical setup to yours (cpu, mb, mem). Could never get that mem kit 100% stable @3200MHz. Going to spare you the detail but I purchased the platform early so was tinkering for about 9 months, yes used mem calc and many different bioses. I must say the later bioses did allow me to run my ram at 3133 stable (6001). Ended up selling them and with an extra $100.00 purchased a set of G Skill Flare-X 3200Mhz 14,14,14, plugged them in and running 3400Mhz 14,14,14.

btw just read your full post a page back and not sure who your referring to about some weird guy who posts questionable things. If you are referring to the DRAM Calculator it works great, alot of people are using it as a tool for getting optimum timings, good luck using the stilts timing but you won't find any Hynix M-die presets in the bios unlike the Samsung B die.


----------



## lcbbcl

Esenel said:


> Ok I will try.
> And for SOC and RAM in DIGI+. Also all on auto?
> 
> Maybe the lower fps have something to do with the minimum power state.
> That is also one thing i set afterwards to 5%.
> 
> How do you test stability at the moment?
> Prime 28.10 128-128 FFT? Or what do you use?
> 
> Have you also something changed like PLL Reference? oder Sense MI and so on?
> And which BIOS you are using?
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> I would have wished for a much smoother start -.-


SOC and Dram are custom.
I had PLL reference at 60 but now its auto,and i use Sense MI Skew [Enabled] and Sense MI Offset [267],temps are more reasonable compared with my 1700x.
Uefi 6101 and for fast "test" i use prime95 bleed test(default) if you pass 1h+ you can consider yourself in a stable area


----------



## VicsPC

gupsterg said:


> I can't recall anyone changing VRM pads. To me VRM temps have seemed really good. I did once also use a IR gun to take some readings around the area and also targeted some components.
> 
> What are your temps for VRM?
> 
> As I changed to 6101 a day or so ago I rerun ~1hr each of Y-cruncher & RB so far. 4.0GHz PState 0 OC @ 1.375V VID, 3200MHz Safe with TRC 44 TRFC 256 @ 1.35V, SOC 1.025V.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 164161
> 
> 
> View attachment 164169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the past same board but differing CPUs I've ploughed upto 1.5V for ~ a day of meddling.
> 
> 
> 
> Check page 4 of the C7H PDF in OP here. Just be aware that RAM clock / "Data Fabric" (ie Infinity Fabric) clock is still linked.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote source link.
> 
> 
> 
> :specool: .
> 
> 
> 
> The slot/IO plate is there as it is same board, just lacks module. I feel the same, in that adapter should be available, but unfortunately not possible  . As stated Elmor tried and unfortunately it can't happen, sometimes things are as they are.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tested CPU and RAM OC separately? if you don't have issue there then you may need to bump some VCORE and or SOC voltage. Perhaps also tweak ProcODT and or CAD bus settings.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice drop, doyll has some great info in this thread that may or may not help you.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't try 6004. Used 6001 with Win 7 & Linux, non issue for my setup. Now using 6101, again seems sound.


Yea its twice now, back to 1107 and it gives me a code 8 at boot instead of the normal 24 like the system works even though it doesnt. At least i now have fiber so downloading a windows usb media doesnt take hours. Im reinstalling windows again and really getting fed up with the BIOSes, this isnt the first time a BIOS has corrupted my installation either, either bios flashback or ez flash used made no difference, just now it just finished installing and it boots up fine so i have no idea whats going on.


----------



## lcbbcl

gupsterg said:


> I can't recall anyone changing VRM pads. To me VRM temps have seemed really good. I did once also use a IR gun to take some readings around the area and also targeted some components.
> 
> What are your temps for VRM?
> 
> As I changed to 6101 a day or so ago I rerun ~1hr each of Y-cruncher & RB so far. 4.0GHz PState 0 OC @ 1.375V VID, 3200MHz Safe with TRC 44 TRFC 256 @ 1.35V, SOC 1.025V.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 164161
> 
> 
> View attachment 164169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the past same board but differing CPUs I've ploughed upto 1.5V for ~ a day of meddling.



In general i never pass 65C, until yesterday when i reach 80C,i did measured at the back of the PCB using a laser gun and was 80.


----------



## lordzed83

Well same here cant get cl14 on c6h trying on c7h


----------



## gupsterg

VicsPC said:


> Yea its twice now, back to 1107 and it gives me a code 8 at boot instead of the normal 24 like the system works even though it doesnt. At least i now have fiber so downloading a windows usb media doesnt take hours. Im reinstalling windows again and really getting fed up with the BIOSes, this isnt the first time a BIOS has corrupted my installation either, either bios flashback or ez flash used made no difference, just now it just finished installing and it boots up fine so i have no idea whats going on.


Odd. Code 8 usually for me equals rig frozen, due to instability. I haven't had one of those for sometime TBH. I can't recall what UEFI I was on when I rebuilt the R7+C6H. I just went to 3502 as that was the latest at the time IIRC, was on it for a month and all good. Then 6001 for ~2 months, again nothing to report.



lcbbcl said:


> In general i never pass 65C, until yesterday when i reach 80C,i did measured at the back of the PCB using a laser gun and was 80.


From memory, what I see in HWINFO was similar to gun readings as well. Below is P95, it was custom setup of 8K 4096K 3min a FFT, 12 or 13GB. Rig had been up prior to that, ~8hrs HCI. Mobo min/average temp reading is usually in line with room ambient on my case setup.









What were you running to have 80C?

I've been to ~100C on the ZE when caning the TR for few hours (~4hrs IIRC), that was me somewhat abusing the HW IMO .


----------



## Johan45

hurricane28 said:


> What BIOS are you on? I just installed the CH7 and BIOS is 0601 but when i look at the Asus site 0509 is the latest which is the same date as the 0601 BIOS lol.


Just as a guess, these give aways were likely test boards and that's not an "official" BIOS but one that's known to work in the lab.



gupsterg said:


> I think that is not PBO, anyhow all exciting new stuff  .


They may not have it right but that's what they're calling it. It will force all cores up to 4350 MHz boost.


----------



## kundica

Johan45 said:


> Just as a guess, these give aways were likely test boards and that's not an "official" BIOS but one that's known to work in the lab.
> 
> 
> They may not have it right but that's what they're calling it. It will force all cores up to 4350 MHz boost.


I wonder why PBO seems so much more aggressive on the Gigabyte boards. I've seen multiple posts/clips now of the 2700x reaching very high all core clocks when using PBO on the Gigabyte boards.


----------



## Johan45

I could have went higher but there's a limit to my cooling and it was just a demo


----------



## Esenel

Johan45 said:


> I could have went higher but there's a limit to my cooling and it was just a demo


How are settings in voltage and LLC and so on?
Also everything auto?

Thanks!


----------



## alex656

VicsPC said:


> Not sure if anyone else is having this issue but here goes. Ive updated to BIOS 6004 on my C6H and 1700x and the next day frozen splash screen, reverting to an older bios did nothing only thing that solved it is fresh windows install. Thought id try it again and worked fine for a couple days and now again, frozen splash screen all i can do is going into the bios then it freezes again but no code, its the normal 24. Not sure if anyone lse is having this issue but i had no such problems with BIOS 1107 and im seriously considering just sticking back to that because this is ridiculous, not once but TWICE frozen splash screen with no codes. Anyone have any idea what it could be or is this BIOS a total fail?


I have similar problems: upgrading from version 1701 to 6004 my system hangs randomly with windows freezes; the problem can occur either by playing or surfing the internet; i am on default settings except for the DOCP standard profile. I updated the drivers but the only solution that i have now is to restore the previous version (1701) and my system is again stable.


----------



## gupsterg

Johan45 said:


> They may not have it right but that's what they're calling it. It will force all cores up to 4350 MHz boost.


Sorry my bad  . As stated to kundica some of the terminology differences had got me confused yesterday. When I read your review on OC yesterday. The section on Precision Boost Overdrive didn't have what I was looking for to clarify in my mind what was what. Once kundica shared how the presets were behaving and I rechecked slides, etc it cleared up that Precision Boost Override (on ASUS/The Stilt's terms in post) were Precision Boost Overdrive.


----------



## Johan45

Esenel said:


> How are settings in voltage and LLC and so on?
> Also everything auto?
> 
> Thanks!


It was just a quick test. ONly memory was set manually. Multi must be on auto and voltages were the same. I didn't try for stability.



gupsterg said:


> Sorry my bad  . As stated to kundica some of the terminology differences had got me confused yesterday. When I read your review on OC yesterday. The section on Precision Boost Overdrive didn't have what I was looking for to clarify in my mind what was what. Once kundica shared how the presets were behaving and I rechecked slides, etc it cleared up that Precision Boost Override (on ASUS/The Stilt's terms in post) were Precision Boost Overdrive.


No worries Gups, just for clarification. The review was done on the Giga board but set-up and terminaology was very similar


----------



## alex656

VicsPC said:


> Not sure if anyone else is having this issue but here goes. Ive updated to BIOS 6004 on my C6H and 1700x and the next day frozen splash screen, reverting to an older bios did nothing only thing that solved it is fresh windows install. Thought id try it again and worked fine for a couple days and now again, frozen splash screen all i can do is going into the bios then it freezes again but no code, its the normal 24. Not sure if anyone lse is having this issue but i had no such problems with BIOS 1107 and im seriously considering just sticking back to that because this is ridiculous, not once but TWICE frozen splash screen with no codes. Anyone have any idea what it could be or is this BIOS a total fail?


I have similar problems: upgrading from version 1701 to 6004 my system hangs randomly with windows freezes; the problem can occur either by playing or surfing the internet; i am on default settings except for the DOCP standard profile. I updated the drivers but the only solution that i have now is to restore the previous version (1701) and my system is again stable.
My memory is CMK16GX4M2B3200C16R and i have a 1700x


----------



## Disassociative

gupsterg said:


> That's a nice drop, doyll has some great info in this thread that may or may not help you.



Thanks for sharing


----------



## Aow564sa

Currently I have the beta 9920 bios, to update the bios for new Ryzen 2, how can I perform the classic CMOS via the back button?


----------



## gupsterg

Johan45 said:


> No worries Gups, just for clarification. The review was done on the Giga board but set-up and terminaology was very similar


:cheers: .



Disassociative said:


> Thanks for sharing


:specool: .

Another of my rigs has rad at front/top. As the front has fans on it's outward face, pushing air in it's not great airflow into case. Top rad fans are on inside as exhaust. I taped up factory cutouts, etc in chassis where it meets top panel so blow back from fans doesn't enter back. I also cut out more of the inside of panel where mesh is at top to allow more air out. Heated water goes to top rad first, then front. Just down to lack of airflow the mobo/ram, etc are at higher temps than my air rig. If I remove side panel I see improved temps, but I gain nothing for general OC'ing/stability.



Vash88 said:


> Currently I have the beta 9920 bios, to update the bios for new Ryzen 2, how can I perform the classic CMOS via the back button?


First post of this thread has info/video.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

varyak said:


> So anyone with hynix mfr experience, is it worth it or a time waste to try and optimize the timings?
> 
> Thanks in advance!





dual109 said:


> good luck using the stilts timing but you won't find any Hynix M-die presets in the bios unlike the Samsung B die.


Stilt's AFR and MFR timing sets here. Hope they run well for you varyak.

http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...i-overclocking-thread-2414.html#post_26242714


----------



## Kildar

So the burning (pun intended) questions is.... is it worth it to upgrade to a 2700X???


----------



## chroniclard

Gone for most settings on auto, PE3, -0.1 vcore offset. Giving me 4074 all core clock and 4349 boost. 1.244V under all core load, peaking at 1.45. Temperatures seem quite good, max of about 60 degrees and PCH about 53 degrees max.


----------



## Johan45

Kildar said:


> So the burning (pun intended) questions is.... is it worth it to upgrade to a 2700X???


I gues that would depend on what you consider would be woth it. The 2700X will OC slightly higher, slightly better IPC and slightly better memory handling. Resell your current CPU to offset cost it'll still be $100+ out of pocket for a small boost in performance.


----------



## VicsPC

gupsterg said:


> Odd. Code 8 usually for me equals rig frozen, due to instability. I haven't had one of those for sometime TBH. I can't recall what UEFI I was on when I rebuilt the R7+C6H. I just went to 3502 as that was the latest at the time IIRC, was on it for a month and all good. Then 6001 for ~2 months, again nothing to report.
> 
> 
> 
> From memory, what I see in HWINFO was similar to gun readings as well. Below is P95, it was custom setup of 8K 4096K 3min a FFT, 12 or 13GB. Rig had been up prior to that, ~8hrs HCI. Mobo min/average temp reading is usually in line with room ambient on my case setup.
> 
> View attachment 164185
> 
> 
> What were you running to have 80C?
> 
> I've been to ~100C on the ZE when caning the TR for few hours (~4hrs IIRC), that was me somewhat abusing the HW IMO .


Yea i tried going back to 1107 and got constant code 8s in windows and just re-installing windows 10 it's very odd. I'm now on 6601 or wtv the latest beta is but i did turn off my pc, leave it unplugged with the cmos battery out and it booted right up. Freezes after the BIOS right at the splash screen so hopefully this fixes it, if not and going back to an older BIOS didn't do anything I'm not sure what it could be. If it was the SSD or my vega 64 id see it during gaming or something but it's just at boot. I'm hoping clearing power and completely resetting it will fix it, if it doesn't not sure what Ill do, maybe jump to an 8700k.


----------



## mito1172

gupsterg said:


> The slot/IO plate is there as it is same board, just lacks module. I feel the same, in that adapter should be available, but unfortunately not possible  . As stated Elmor tried and unfortunately it can't happen, sometimes things are as they are..


thank you. apparently ASUS deceived us beautifully. 





VicsPC said:


> Not sure if anyone else is having this issue but here goes. Ive updated to BIOS 6004 on my C6H and 1700x and the next day frozen splash screen, reverting to an older bios did nothing only thing that solved it is fresh windows install. Thought id try it again and worked fine for a couple days and now again, frozen splash screen all i can do is going into the bios then it freezes again but no code, its the normal 24. Not sure if anyone lse is having this issue but i had no such problems with BIOS 1107 and im seriously considering just sticking back to that because this is ridiculous, not once but TWICE frozen splash screen with no codes. Anyone have any idea what it could be or is this BIOS a total fail?


6004 bios there is no problem


----------



## Johan45

mito1172 said:


> thank you. apparently ASUS deceived us beautifully.


Not sure how you feel they decieved you, you didn't buy a WiFi board. For $30 you can get the card and antennae here, just scroll to the middle of the page. https://www.amazon.com/Intel-Wireless-AC-802-11ac-Wi-Fi-Bluetooth/dp/B00STV5UKW


----------



## lordzed83

mito1172 said:


> gupsterg said:
> 
> 
> 
> The slot/IO plate is there as it is same board, just lacks module. I feel the same, in that adapter should be available, but unfortunately not possible /forum/images/smilies/redface.gif . As stated Elmor tried and unfortunately it can't happen, sometimes things are as they are..
> 
> 
> 
> thank you. apparently ASUS deceived us beautifully. /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VicsPC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if anyone else is having this issue but here goes. Ive updated to BIOS 6004 on my C6H and 1700x and the next day frozen splash screen, reverting to an older bios did nothing only thing that solved it is fresh windows install. Thought id try it again and worked fine for a couple days and now again, frozen splash screen all i can do is going into the bios then it freezes again but no code, its the normal 24. Not sure if anyone lse is having this issue but i had no such problems with BIOS 1107 and im seriously considering just sticking back to that because this is ridiculous, not once but TWICE frozen splash screen with no codes. Anyone have any idea what it could be or is this BIOS a total fail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6004 bios there is no problem
Click to expand...

You what?? ASUS never said that you will be able to add wifi module.... Could be a shock to You but there is Crisshair VI WiFi !!!!


----------



## zGunBLADEz

lordzed83 said:


> You what?? ASUS never said that you will be able to add wifi module.... Could be a shock to You but there is Crisshair VI WiFi !!!!


in previous asus boards if you have experience with them specially M-Atx maximus board you could add a wifi module down the road
My Gene Vii REAL ROG BOARD btw have the module in the top left corner.. mpcie slot

They deceive me and so many more people with the new "ROG" "strix" boards... if we get into that deceiving aspect.

Bullzoid ate asus for breakfast with the z370-G board "ROG" brand name known for example


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Kildar said:


> So the burning (pun intended) questions is.... is it worth it to upgrade to a 2700X???


if you have first ryzen no honestly no. this is as capped as it can be, dont let you get fool by the few samples hitting 42-43x they are not prime stable not even close.

I was getting the same perf or close to using @ $99 mobo from msi including ram and everything.

Let them show you P95 runs including gsat and whea error free logs running at those screen shots.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

hurricane28 said:


> Congrats to you to man, long time no see. Hope everything is well.
> 
> Anyway, i stayed because for some reason i have faith in Elmor in solving this issue, its still not fixed tho but i think it will be with our next x470 board.
> 
> I am also planning on getting an 2700x, must be quite an upgrade from my 1600  Tomorrow the board is here, i already saw its in Amsterdam ready for departure.





zGunBLADEz said:


> if you have first ryzen no honestly no. this is as capped as it can be, dont let you get fool by the few samples hitting 42-43x they are not prime stable not even close.
> 
> I was getting the same perf or close to using @ $99 mobo from msi including ram and everything.
> 
> Let them show you P95 runs including gsat and whea error free logs running at those screen shots.


Speak for yourself. My rig is prime-stable @ 42.25x. You need to dial back the anti-AMD rhetoric a bit, it gets a little tiresome.


----------



## Frikencio

I tricked my 2700X into thinking that it is not overheating. (Previously it throttled even at 1V)

1.475V/LLC4 and the chip is still alive so: CPU temps are reported incorrectly.


----------



## newguyagain

Hi

Hwmon and CPU-Z show 4300mhz.
But Asus tool and Windows task mgr only show 4100?

Common issue? Which one is true?


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Frikencio said:


> I tricked my 2700X into thinking that it is not overheating. (Previously it throttled even at 1V)
> 
> 1.475V/LLC4 and the chip is still alive so: CPU temps are reported incorrectly.


It may or may not be degrading it though, it would likely take months or years to know that for sure. Still, I'm hoping they're being reported wrong, but Stilt seems to feel the latest HWInfo Beta is accurate for the chips so...


----------



## Frikencio

PeerlessGirl said:


> It may or may not be degrading it though, it would likely take months or years to know that for sure. Still, I'm hoping they're being reported wrong, but Stilt seems to feel the latest HWInfo Beta is accurate for the chips so...


I just follow my liquid temps.

30-40ºC water temps mean the CPU is not getting more than 75ºC hot.
40-42ºC maybe 80ºC
43-45ºC 85ºC+

Also, what is wrong with this reading?


----------



## richiec77

zGunBLADEz said:


> if you have first ryzen no honestly no. this is as capped as it can be, dont let you get fool by the few samples hitting 42-43x they are not prime stable not even close.
> 
> I was getting the same perf or close to using @ $99 mobo from msi including ram and everything.
> 
> Let them show you P95 runs including gsat and whea error free logs running at those screen shots.


Well...Since I'm at 4.3Ghz all core...1.3875v Manual I'd beg to differ. And yes. At 3200 C14 timings as well. Was going to work on trying Dual Rank memory testing again at 2933 since 3066 wasn't stable I think I'll re-fire up HCI Memtest and let it run for a couple hours to get the point across. No WHEA errors. Not bothering with stressapptest since HCI Memtest is just as effective. 

Passed over an hour with Prime95 26.6, Prime95 29.4, Prime95 28.10 as I was informed it's hardest on Ryzen, Gooseberry Blender run, Aida64 All tests for 2 hours, and 2 x10 loops of RealBench. So it's as close to stable as I can imagine right now. No crashes or anything since Tuesday. Been testing and tinkering since Friday.

So I'll be back in a couple hours.

I'll iterate my test setup and conditions here.

Asus C6H X370, BIOS 6004
2700x OC 4.3GHz All Core. 1.3875v Manual LLC 2
Flare-X 3200C14. Stilt Safe preset.
Performance enhancers disabled. (Manual OC)
Custom Test loop. EK Supremacy EVO AMD Insert and Plate. D5 Pump, XSPC 360 30mm rad. EK Vardars fans 1100rpm.
Ambient 72F/22C.

Samsung 960 EVO 500GB
GTX 1060 3GB.
EVGA P2 850W Power supply.
140mm fan over VRM and RAM
OpenBenchTable


----------



## skline00

Running my 2700x stock with 6004 BIOS on my Asus CH6H with 16G of Flare-x 3200 just fine.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

richiec77 said:


> Well...Since I'm at 4.3Ghz all core...1.3875v Manual I'd beg to differ. And yes. At 3200 C14 timings as well. Was going to work on trying Dual Rank memory testing again at 2933 since 3066 wasn't stable I think I'll re-fire up HCI Memtest and let it run for a couple hours to get the point across. No WHEA errors. Not bothering with stressapptest since HCI Memtest is just as effective.
> 
> Passed over an hour with Prime95 26.6, Prime95 29.4, Prime95 28.10 as I was informed it's hardest on Ryzen, Gooseberry Blender run, Aida64 All tests for 2 hours, and 2 x10 loops of RealBench. So it's as close to stable as I can imagine right now. No crashes or anything since Monday. Been testing and tinkering since Friday.
> 
> So I'll be back in a couple hours.



1hr of p95 im not too kind of it, rog bench is easy to pass i have pass it and crash right away at p95 big ffts

1 iteration every 3min so 3 divided by 60 on newest p95, 26.6 is 15min each so by the time you get to the hr you only have done 3 ffts finishing the 4th one if just blend on p95
128/128 like the amd guy suggest is not enough

not a fan of aida either


when many ppl were saying 1800x 40x was easy to achieve in the first batch they didnt do the proper testing needed you can ask @gups about this.


Im also running 3466/3533 ram LL timings so yeah XD
this is a 32GB kit btw 2 16gb sticks


----------



## RobrPatty

I don't get it my 2700X would not even post on 6004 bios. Had to go back to 1800X. Grrrr.


----------



## richiec77

zGunBLADEz said:


> 1hr of p95 im not too kind of it, rog bench is easy to pass i have pass it and crash right away at p95 big ffts
> 
> 1 iteration every 3min so 3 divided by 60 on newest p95, 26.6 is 15min each so by the time you get to the hr you only have done 3 ffts finishing the 4th one if just blend on p95
> 128/128 like the amd guy suggest is not enough
> 
> not a fan of aida either
> 
> 
> when many ppl were saying 1800x 40x was easy to achieve in the first batch they didnt do the proper testing needed you can ask @gups about this.
> 
> 
> Im also running 3466/3533 ram LL timings


Then what is a stable stress test?

Forgot...about 1h45min of OCCT on top of all this. Been a lot of tests and stresses run this week.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

richiec77 said:


> Then what is a stable stress test?


right now theres none to trust so far im with 1mus here, theres something wrong in this bioses that needs to get look at and fix and is all related to the bios/ram and the llc and what the cpu wants.

I cant comprehend how i fail hci with looser timmings and then do a run and pass with tighter ones makes no sense same temps, same everything.


----------



## richiec77

zGunBLADEz said:


> right now theres none to trust so far im with 1mus here, theres something wrong in this bioses that needs to get look at and fix and is all related to the bios/ram and the llc and what the cpu wants.
> 
> I cant comprehend how i fail hci with looser timmings and then do a run and pass with tighter ones makes no sense same temps, same everything.


With BIOS 6004? Or a newer one?

So far 6004 has been pretty good for what I've tested. Minus the *** voltages under PE4. Have to look at my notes...maybe PE3 was? As well.

Really? W (tee) F is blocked out?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

richiec77 said:


> With BIOS 6004? Or a newer one?
> 
> So far 6004 has been pretty good for what I've tested. Minus the *** voltages under PE4. Have to look at my notes...maybe PE3 was? As well.
> 
> Really? W (tee) F is blocked out?


Im going to fire her up later the CH6 to see what she can do with this cpu as all i have was headaches with the 1800x i have. i had it and swap it out with the B-350-I Strix this little board sorry to say walks all over the CH6 in my testings. Including moving that 32GB kit 3600


----------



## richiec77

Huh. You could have a marginal board. It happens from time to time with Asus. Overall I've had good luck with Asus Boards but have had 2 in the past with issues. 

1 was an x99 board that couldn't manage voltage properly for some reason. Any overclock beyond 4.3GHz on my 5930k was unstable. Didn't know it was the board until I upgraded CPU's and mobo. Then 5930K would OC to 4.7 fairly easily on the REV10. 

Could be something similar here? Bad batch? Bad BIOS load? Could try re-flashing the BIOS to see if that helps.


----------



## 1usmus

Frikencio said:


> I just follow my liquid temps.
> 
> 30-40ºC water temps mean the CPU is not getting more than 75ºC hot.
> 40-42ºC maybe 80ºC
> 43-45ºC 85ºC+
> 
> Also, what is wrong with this reading?


people do not hear me! I told you what the problem is and how to solve it:

0) precision boost enable or manual
1) manual calibration of sense mi skew (267 or 290)
2) do not use PE3+ (it's a solid error and not a mode.You can always configure it manually in mod, it will work perfectly. I specifically unblocked *Scalar control* for you)
3) you should not use LLC above 1 (the higher LLC, the steeper the voltage rise for stabilization, and the temperature is proportional to the power that is U ^ 2). 

If memory is not stable - first check the settings for memory interleaving size + the voltage for SOC should not exceed 1,056


----------



## Frikencio

1usmus said:


> people do not hear me! I told you what the problem is and how to solve it:
> 
> 0) precision boost enable or manual
> 1) manual calibration of sense mi skew (267 or 290)
> 2) do not use PE3+ (it's a solid error and not a mode.You can always configure it manually in mod, it will work perfectly. I specifically unblocked *Scalar control* for you)
> 3) you should not use LLC above 1 (the higher LLC, the steeper the voltage rise for stabilization, and the temperature is proportional to the power that is U ^ 2).
> 
> If memory is not stable - first check the settings for memory interleaving size + the voltage for SOC should not exceed 1,056


I am just using 4.2Ghz @ 1.4V LLC0 Overclock.


----------



## 1usmus

Frikencio said:


> I am just using 4.2Ghz @ 1.4V LLC0 Overclock.


nice 
sense mi skew affects the power parameter in hwinfo, try to calibrate, for 4,2GHz this parameter will not exceed 165 watts

if you use scalar control + overclocking via a multiplier, you can get the following results at the current voltage:
1-4 core 4400-4450mhz
all core 4200-4250mhz 

If you are worried about the result, I will publish tests and settings tomorrow :drum:


----------



## PeerlessGirl

1usmus said:


> people do not hear me! I told you what the problem is and how to solve it:
> 
> 0) precision boost enable or manual
> 1) manual calibration of sense mi skew (267 or 290)
> 2) do not use PE3+ (it's a solid error and not a mode.You can always configure it manually in mod, it will work perfectly. I specifically unblocked *Scalar control* for you)
> 3) you should not use LLC above 1 (the higher LLC, the steeper the voltage rise for stabilization, and the temperature is proportional to the power that is U ^ 2).
> 
> If memory is not stable - first check the settings for memory interleaving size + the voltage for SOC should not exceed 1,056





1usmus said:


> nice
> sense mi skew affects the power parameter in hwinfo, try to calibrate, for 4,2GHz this parameter will not exceed 165 watts
> 
> if you use scalar control + overclocking via a multiplier, you can get the following results at the current voltage:
> 1-4 core 4400-4450mhz
> all core 4200-4250mhz
> 
> If you are worried about the result, I will publish tests and settings tomorrow :drum:


As much as I love and respect you for the RAM calculator, I'm not gonna use a modded BIOS on my C6H. They'll get the bugs worked out, they always do.


----------



## Frikencio

What VSOC are you guys using for a 3200 speed ram?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Frikencio said:


> What VSOC are you guys using for a 3200 speed ram?


My 2700x likes 1.00V with 3466/3533 LLC5 SOC which is a steady voltage


----------



## lcbbcl

richiec77 said:


> Huh. You could have a marginal board. It happens from time to time with Asus. Overall I've had good luck with Asus Boards but have had 2 in the past with issues.
> 
> 1 was an x99 board that couldn't manage voltage properly for some reason. Any overclock beyond 4.3GHz on my 5930k was unstable. Didn't know it was the board until I upgraded CPU's and mobo. Then 5930K would OC to 4.7 fairly easily on the REV10.
> 
> Could be something similar here? Bad batch? Bad BIOS load? Could try re-flashing the BIOS to see if that helps.


I had only bad experience with boards from asus,phenom CPU had a socket problem just touching the case pc fail to post,i7 2600k the board had problems with usb i was losing connections random and just a clear cmos was temporary fix.First CH6 clear cmos din't work it was replaced.They had a lot of luck with 1 gen ryzen because was the only one who support coolers with am3 bracket,at that moment was almost impossible to get coolers for am4,and that "force" me to go with asus.
They try to cover a lot of the market and because of that support it is as it is.Look at Elmor here,there and who know in how many projects he is involved so you can't ask more, but i hope that this year we will get a nice UEFI,i doubt that next year they will still support CH6.


----------



## usoldier

1usmus said:


> nice
> sense mi skew affects the power parameter in hwinfo, try to calibrate, for 4,2GHz this parameter will not exceed 165 watts
> 
> if you use scalar control + overclocking via a multiplier, you can get the following results at the current voltage:
> 1-4 core 4400-4450mhz
> all core 4200-4250mhz
> 
> If you are worried about the result, I will publish tests and settings tomorrow :drum:


WOW impressive cant w8 to see your settings in detail <3


----------



## Esenel

Can someone please tell me what I am missing.

My old [email protected] with 3466CL14 (68-70ns latency) beats my [email protected](3950-4350Mhz) with 3466CL15 (63ns latency) by 2.5% in Firestrike CPU score. Just how?!
I'm getting crazy with this CPU/BIOS/Mainboard.

Please tell me where my mistake is.


https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/15277744/fs/15408211


Can the chipset driver have an effect?
Which one are you guys using?

I have no clue what to do anymore :-(


----------



## VicsPC

Esenel said:


> Can someone please tell me what I am missing.
> 
> My old [email protected] with 3466CL14 (68-70ns latency) beats my [email protected](3950-4350Mhz) with 3466CL15 (63ns latency) by 2.5% in Firestrike CPU score. Just how?!
> I'm getting crazy with this CPU/BIOS/Mainboard.
> 
> Please tell me where my mistake is.
> 
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/15277744/fs/15408211
> 
> 
> Can the chipset driver have an effect?
> Which one are you guys using?
> 
> I have no clue what to do anymore :-(


I'm not a believer of fire strike or any synthetic benchmark as they can vary just between your own rig. You might look into power profiles and core parking, changing it between 50-100% increases the cpu score and combined score quite a bit. It's not optimized for 8 cores yet no matter how many times they say it is, its an old and outdated benchmark tool to be honest.


----------



## Frikencio

Esenel said:


> Can someone please tell me what I am missing.
> 
> My old [email protected] with 3466CL14 (68-70ns latency) beats my [email protected](3950-4350Mhz) with 3466CL15 (63ns latency) by 2.5% in Firestrike CPU score. Just how?!
> I'm getting crazy with this CPU/BIOS/Mainboard.
> 
> Please tell me where my mistake is.
> 
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/15277744/fs/15408211
> 
> 
> Can the chipset driver have an effect?
> Which one are you guys using?
> 
> I have no clue what to do anymore :-(


I would also try to update to 6004

Sorry you already on BETA BIOS.


----------



## lcbbcl

Esenel said:


> Can someone please tell me what I am missing.
> 
> My old [email protected] with 3466CL14 (68-70ns latency) beats my [email protected](3950-4350Mhz) with 3466CL15 (63ns latency) by 2.5% in Firestrike CPU score. Just how?!
> I'm getting crazy with this CPU/BIOS/Mainboard.
> 
> Please tell me where my mistake is.
> 
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/15277744/fs/15408211
> 
> 
> Can the chipset driver have an effect?
> Which one are you guys using?
> 
> I have no clue what to do anymore :-(


You can't use the same timings with 2700x?from what i can see just that can impact in your performance


----------



## richiec77

Wow...OK I missed this. Too many things at once. Double checking the BIOS, I thought was on LLC2 with manual voltage. I was on Auto.

So with Auto, my voltages are stable under load. With LLC2, I have a sizable voltage droop to 1.331~1.346v. Not the steady 1.387v with auto LLC. havent tested Level 1 yet.


----------



## mito1172

lordzed83 said:


> You what?? ASUS never said that you will be able to add wifi module.... Could be a shock to You but there is Crisshair VI WiFi !!!!


what is this nest? and read carefully what is in the picture. Why do you have 2 holes in the back? and writes wifi? yes i know i got this card then wifi model came out. nice deception


----------



## chroniclard

So are people mostly going for all core clocks instead of boost?


----------



## Esenel

VicsPC said:


> I'm not a believer of fire strike or any synthetic benchmark as they can vary just between your own rig. You might look into power profiles and core parking, changing it between 50-100% increases the cpu score and combined score quite a bit. It's not optimized for 8 cores yet no matter how many times they say it is, its an old and outdated benchmark tool to be honest.





Frikencio said:


> I would also try to update to 6004
> 
> Sorry you already on BETA BIOS.





lcbbcl said:


> You can't use the same timings with 2700x?from what i can see just that can impact in your performance


I reflashed bios 6004 and used as well the same timings.
No change.

I am also using Rise of the Tomb Raider 1080p - High Preset
With the 1700X I had 166 fps.
With the 2700X I have 148fps.

Changing the power plans (Ryzen, max performance and Ryzen) and setting minimal state between 5, 50 or 100% doesn't change anything.


Did one of the bios change the HPET stuff and could this result in a lower performance in ROTR and Firestrike?

When I changed from bios 9920 to 6101 everything was still fine.
When I then started trying 6001, 6003 and then 6004 I lost performance somewhere in the process.

Thanks again!


----------



## mito1172

Johan45 said:


> Not sure how you feel they decieved you, you didn't buy a WiFi board. For $30 you can get the card and antennae here, just scroll to the middle of the page. https://www.amazon.com/Intel-Wireless-AC-802-11ac-Wi-Fi-Bluetooth/dp/B00STV5UKW


thanks yes i saw him


----------



## VicsPC

Esenel said:


> I reflashed bios 6004 and used as well the same timings.
> No change.
> 
> I am also using Rise of the Tomb Raider 1080p - High Preset
> With the 1700X I had 166 fps.
> With the 2700X I have 148fps.
> 
> Changing the power plans (Ryzen, max performance and Ryzen) and setting minimal state between 5, 50 or 100% doesn't change anything.
> 
> 
> Did one of the bios change the HPET stuff and could this result in a lower performance in ROTR and Firestrike?
> 
> When I changed from bios 9920 to 6101 everything was still fine.
> When I then started trying 6001, 6003 and then 6004 I lost performance somewhere in the process.
> 
> Thanks again!


The tigher timings could definitely affect that, i remember getting higher min fps in ROTTR when changing timings, i saw a huge jump in combined score when changing core parking though surprised you didn't. I would stick with 6101 though if that's the one giving you better performance.


----------



## lordzed83

PeerlessGirl said:


> 1usmus said:
> 
> 
> 
> people do not hear me! I told you what the problem is and how to solve it:
> 
> 0) precision boost enable or manual
> 1) manual calibration of sense mi skew (267 or 290)
> 2) do not use PE3+ (it's a solid error and not a mode.You can always configure it manually in mod, it will work perfectly. I specifically unblocked *Scalar control* for you)
> 3) you should not use LLC above 1 (the higher LLC, the steeper the voltage rise for stabilization, and the temperature is proportional to the power that is U ^ 2).
> 
> If memory is not stable - first check the settings for memory interleaving size + the voltage for SOC should not exceed 1,056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1usmus said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> sense mi skew affects the power parameter in hwinfo, try to calibrate, for 4,2GHz this parameter will not exceed 165 watts
> 
> if you use scalar control + overclocking via a multiplier, you can get the following results at the current voltage:
> 1-4 core 4400-4450mhz
> all core 4200-4250mhz /forum/images/smilies/wink.gif
> 
> If you are worried about the result, I will publish tests and settings tomorrow /forum/images/smilies/drum.gif
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As much as I love and respect you for the RAM calculator, I'm not gonna use a modded BIOS on my C6H. They'll get the bugs worked out, they always do.
Click to expand...

Them bioses are ace had better stability and scores on them every single time.
Ps Sensors are still bugged, q fan for broken in 6002 and fixed 4 bioses later in 6101. So ye they will fix it MAYBE 😛 @1usmus teats all moded bioses before puts em up for tests. Not a single person here bricked anything with hes moded bios.


Btw my cpu is still going strong 24/7 100% load zero degradation over 1 year now. Guess wont fibd out if it woukd fry eventually will have 2700x next week running at high volts 24/7 again till real zen 2 comes out haha.


----------



## Esenel

VicsPC said:


> The tigher timings could definitely affect that, i remember getting higher min fps in ROTTR when changing timings, i saw a huge jump in combined score when changing core parking though surprised you didn't. I would stick with 6101 though if that's the one giving you better performance.


I may have found the issue.
It really was either HPET or core parking through the minimal state in the power plan lower than 90%.

Will check the power plan tomorrow.
I am now on par as it seems.
6004 seems a little bit slower for me as 6101. 
But further testings tomorrow.

Thanks all for the hints!

Good night.


----------



## VicsPC

Esenel said:


> I may have found the issue.
> It really was either HPET or core parking through the minimal state in the power plan lower than 90%.
> 
> Will check the power plan tomorrow.
> I am now on par as it seems.
> 6004 seems a little bit slower for me as 6101.
> But further testings tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks all for the hints!
> 
> Good night.


No problem, in my testing when ryzen released i noticed that core parking made quite a huge difference in some games and some synthetic benchmarks, but all in all i left mine on 100% so they don't park at all. Some games do run much better with 50% though, effectively making it a 4c/8t without doing it thru the BIOS.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Can i expect to see scalar unlocked on official bios releases? I'm a bit wary about modding my bios as a result of incompetence.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Nevermind i went ahead and modded the bios, wasn't that bad. I guess it just looked intimidating . Anyway, any threads or anything that explains how to use scalar properly?


----------



## MosterMenu

Was there something changed in the edited 6004 Bios (that fixed the fan problem) that may have altered the trip sensitivity for USB overcurrent?
I have switched back to the public 6004 Bios found on the Asus page and the problem has gone away but when I was using the altered 6004 Bios that was linked to on this forum I couldn't get the machine Boot after the initial post and after resetting I was hit with the message "USB Overcurrent detected, shutting down in 15 seconds."
It's a real pain because the bios reset button doesn't clear the tripped overcurrent and the tripped sensor itself means the USB ports are disabled and so the flash bios via USB doesn't work.

The only way I had been able to fix it was to remove the memory battery for a minute or so to reset the sensor allowing me to boot into bios.
Now I am back on the newest 6004 from the site the problem is gone.


----------



## MrXL

Interesting at Anandtech:

*A Timely Discovery: Examining Our AMD 2nd Gen Ryzen Results

*


----------



## lcbbcl

Guys one of my core always go below 22x as you can see,its random and happen at stock also.
Is this normal?someone saw the same on his CPU?


----------



## VicsPC

elmor said:


> Since the initial X470 embargo is now up, we wanted to take the chance to give a little something back to the community and say thank you for your patience and help with beta testing. I have seven Crosshair VII Hero (Wi-Fi) boards here allocated for OCN users. Measuring contribution is difficult, but we decided on sending them to the top seven posters in this thread. A lot of your feedback has made it through and plenty of small little tweaks are added to Crosshair VII. You'll have to wait for the reviews for full details on the changes.
> 
> I'll be contacting the users listed below over PM for shipping arrangements.
> 
> 1. @gupsterg (1483 posts)
> 2. @Timur Born (934 posts)
> 3. @bluej511 (932 posts)
> 4. @hurricane28 (924 posts)
> 5. @lordzed83 (814 posts)
> 6. @majestynl (688 posts)
> 7. @Reikoji (646 posts)
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? As far as I remember the highest divider is default (0.2 MHz step size). I'm not sure why you'd want to use 0.25/0.5/1 MHz step size. I am looking into the possibility of smaller steps, but no promises.


 @elmor please check PM.


----------



## Esenel

MrXL said:


> Interesting at Anandtech:
> 
> *A Timely Discovery: Examining Our AMD 2nd Gen Ryzen Results
> 
> *


Interesting is a very nice word for it :-D

!Genau dieser verdammte Scheissdreck mit dem RyzenMASTER war Schuld an meim Problem!

And now in a more polite way.
The "handy" tool RyzenMASTER I forget to mention and as Anandtech showed it forces "HPET on", this gives the exact 10% difference in performance for ROTR I had myself .

So everybody playing ROTR please make sure to avoid RyzenMaster as it forces HPET on.

I now have to see how to set it to default back again. At the moment it is disabled, but on default it should be better as stated.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## BoMbY

Seems like ROTR is doing something very wrong, because everything else isn't effected by it much, and everything runs much, much smoother with HPET enabled on Ryzen. I wouldn't disable it for one broken game.


----------



## Esenel

BoMbY said:


> Seems like ROTR is doing something very wrong, because everything else isn't effected by it much, and everything runs much, much smoother with HPET enabled on Ryzen. I wouldn't disable it for one broken game.


As I stated:
"I now have to see how to set it to default back again. At the moment it is disabled, but on default it should be better as stated."

You should NOT disable it. Set it to default, then every program can use HPET or not if pleased.

At least that is what they claim and what I see with ROTR and Firestrike.

Cheers


----------



## Spectre73

Esenel said:


> As I stated:
> "I now have to see how to set it to default back again. At the moment it is disabled, but on default it should be better as stated."
> 
> You should NOT disable it. Set it to default, then every program can use HPET or not if pleased.
> 
> At least that is what they claim and what I see with ROTR and Firestrike.
> 
> Cheers


So what is it then?

1) bcdedit /set useplatformclock false 
or
2) bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Spectre73 said:


> So what is it then?
> 
> 1) bcdedit /set useplatformclock false
> or
> 2) bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock


I'd go with bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock

When I had HPET I lost a lot of performance in benchmarks and in games, was terrible. The only thing it did was show a more accurate clockspeed in windows.


----------



## Esenel

Sideways2k said:


> I'd go with bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock


I would agree on this.
If I understand the process correct then RyzenMaster sets "bcdedit /set useplatformclock true" which we do not want as HPET as only timer can slow down games.
So deleting the useplatform clock setting with "bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock" sounds for me like setting it back to default.

I used it this way and it seems reasonable.

Hope it helps!

Edit:
For me Firestrike is also back on track again!
https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/15412036/fs/15277744


----------



## lordzed83

Sideways2k said:


> I'd go with bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock
> 
> When I had HPET I lost a lot of performance in benchmarks and in games, was terrible. The only thing it did was show a more accurate clockspeed in windows.


Same here


----------



## Esenel

As 1usmus stated and icbbcl also using it I gave it a shot:
Sense MI Skew [Enabled] and Sense MI Offset [267]

4000Mhz (Multi:40) Core Voltage on Auto.
=> Prime small FTT max heat test

Reported SVI2 Core Voltage of 1.300V with a temperature of 55-56°C which aligns with a probe on the back of the mainboard (47°C).
CPU Package Power of 150-160 Watts.

So I think this is good baseline to start going up for a All-Core OC.


Discoveries with PE3:
I could not make any stable configuration with PE3.
I tried +/- Offset.
-Offset ranging from -0.100 to Auto(0) and +Offset ranging from Auto(0) to +1.250V
LLC ranging from Auto to LLC4
VRM setting from Auto to Extreme.
Switching Frequencies from Auto to 400.

Maybe the reporting of Sense MI Skew [Auto(Disabled)] and Sense MI Offset [Auto] screwed it. I do not know. Did not include this one in my testing.


In my opinion not the CPU is the issue, more the configuration of the BIOS in combination with the Pinnacle Ridge AGESA.

I hope we see improvements in this area as a lot of people in this thread are facing issues of all sorts.


Thanks to all for their inputs in this thread to get new ideas how to tackle this new situation 
Cheers


----------



## Ramad

HPET again. 

It's interesting that Ian and Ryan wrote:

_"The extreme overclocking community, after analysing the issue, found a solution: forcing the High Performance Event Timer, known as HPET, found in the chipset. Some of our readers will have heard of HPET before, however our analysis is more interesting than it first appears." _

Has always been enforced by me on my Windows 8.1. 

What is more interesting is, why do Intel use HPET timer higher than what it should be? Keep in mind that HPET is an AMD-Microsoft timer with Intel jumping on board to use when it has been introduced to Windows.


----------



## lordzed83

Ramad said:


> HPET again.
> 
> It's interesting that Ian and Ryan wrote:
> 
> _"The extreme overclocking community, after analysing the issue, found a solution: forcing the High Performance Event Timer, known as HPET, found in the chipset. Some of our readers will have heard of HPET before, however our analysis is more interesting than it first appears." _
> 
> Has always been enforced by me on my Windows 8.1.
> 
> What is more interesting is, why do Intel use HPET timer higher than what it should be? Keep in mind that HPET is an AMD-Microsoft timer with Intel jumping on board to use when it has been introduced to Windows.


And I always had it off  Somehow off is better when gaming in 3D its smoothernot a clue.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

zGunBLADEz said:


> My 2700x likes 1.00V with 3466/3533 LLC5 SOC which is a steady voltage


My ryzen-specific Gskill RGB 3200 kit seems fine at auto, or at 1.05-1.1 just using XMP timings, and tightening them a little, if 3200 is all I want. I can basically get the same timings on 3400 with it though.



lordzed83 said:


> Them bioses are ace had better stability and scores on them every single time.
> Ps Sensors are still bugged, q fan for broken in 6002 and fixed 4 bioses later in 6101. So ye they will fix it MAYBE 😛 @1usmus teats all moded bioses before puts em up for tests. Not a single person here bricked anything with hes moded bios.


Never said it would brick anything, just that I'll stick to official company BIOSes, because I trust Asus's engineers more than I do some (admittedly intelligent) random person, it'll get there eventually, and if it doesn't, I'll move to the C7H.


----------



## Johan45

What made them investigate was the fact that AMD was beating the Intel in gaming and that just didn't seem right. From Z170 and up Intel has its own built-in timer where AMD does not. That's why any submissions for HWBot that use Windows 10 (mostly 3D) on AMD require the HPET to be on or there'll be a timer warning and the benchmark will not be valid. When the gaming benchmarks were run on Intel with the HPET off it scored much higher. I'm in the same boat with my review, I had the Timer on for both, does that mean my results are skewed? Invalid? Seemed like a fair playing field to me.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Johan45 said:


> What made them investigate was the fact that AMD was beating the Intel in gaming and that just didn't seem right. From Z170 and up Intel has its own built-in timer where AMD does not. That's why any submissions for HWBot that use Windows 10 (mostly 3D) on AMD require the HPET to be on or there'll be a timer warning and the benchmark will not be valid. When the gaming benchmarks were run on Intel with the HPET off it scored much higher. I'm in the same boat with my review, I had the Timer on for both, does that mean my results are skewed? Invalid? Seemed like a fair playing field to me.



Yes, all these people having trouble beveling that AMD might beat Intel in a gaming benchmark. Gotta go back over that


----------



## Johan45

PeerlessGirl said:


> Yes, all these people having trouble beveling that AMD might beat Intel in a gaming benchmark. Gotta go back over that


IMO that's the ONLY reason it was investigated so thoroughly.


----------



## Ramad

lordzed83 said:


> And I always had it off  Somehow off is better when gaming in 3D its smoothernot a clue.


Ian's/Ryan's article shows a small difference between HPET on or off on Ryzen, I enforce it only to make sure it's the only timer used. "One ring to rule them all".



Johan45 said:


> What made them investigate was the fact that AMD was beating the Intel in gaming and that just didn't seem right. From Z170 and up Intel has its own built-in timer where AMD does not. That's why any submissions for HWBot that use Windows 10 (mostly 3D) on AMD require the HPET to be on or there'll be a timer warning and the benchmark will not be valid. When the gaming benchmarks were run on Intel with the HPET off it scored much higher. I'm in the same boat with my review, I had the Timer on for both, does that mean my results are skewed? Invalid? Seemed like a fair playing field to me.


The argument would be that the end/average user would install Windows on his hardware and use it without tinkering with HPET. Intel users will not accept a review showing AMD's CPUs getting better gaming results, you may need to prepare yourself for a storm.


----------



## Frikencio

PeerlessGirl said:


> My ryzen-specific Gskill RGB 3200 kit seems fine at auto, or at 1.05-1.1 just using XMP timings, and tightening them a little, if 3200 is all I want. I can basically get the same timings on 3400 with it though.
> 
> 
> 
> Never said it would brick anything, just that I'll stick to official company BIOSes, because I trust Asus's engineers more than I do some (admittedly intelligent) random person, it'll get there eventually, and if it doesn't, I'll move to the C7H.


I am using 0.9VSOC / LLC Auto for 3200 Cl14


----------



## Johan45

Ramad said:


> Ian's/Ryan's article shows a small difference between HPET on or off on Ryzen, I enforce it only to make sure it's the only timer used. "One ring to rule them all".
> 
> 
> 
> The argument would be that the end/average user would install Windows on his hardware and use it without tinkering with HPET. Intel users will not accept a review showing AMD's CPUs getting better gaming results, you may need to prepare yourself for a storm.


I have the R7 2700 and R5 2600 inbound for review, so I was going to add a note to my existing review about the HPET and re-do the 8700k results for my upcoming 26-2700 review. The note will also point to the newer review for NO HPET results. All this stuff takes a lot of time and I do have a full-time job on top of all this.


----------



## WR-HW95

I was testing little bit of 2700X IMC yesterday with 4x16Gb and found somewhat confusing results without tinkering all settings.
I was able to load windows on 3466MHz, but it wasn´t stable, just tried to adjust SOC voltage and it didn´t make it any better.
On 3400MHz got BSOD every windows load.
3333MHz was pretty much same as 3466MHz.
3200MHz T1 GD=on is stable as it was on 1800X, GD=off is unstable like on 1800X too.
So this is whats going on atm.


----------



## Frikencio

Esenel said:


> I would agree on this.
> If I understand the process correct then RyzenMaster sets "bcdedit /set useplatformclock true" which we do not want as HPET as only timer can slow down games.
> So deleting the useplatform clock setting with "bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock" sounds for me like setting it back to default.
> 
> I used it this way and it seems reasonable.
> 
> Hope it helps!
> 
> Edit:
> For me Firestrike is also back on track again!
> https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/15412036/fs/15277744


Do a TimeSpy one.


----------



## Esenel

Esenel said:


> 4000Mhz (Multi:40) Core Voltage on Auto.
> => Prime small FTT max heat test
> 
> Reported SVI2 Core Voltage of 1.300V with a temperature of 55-56°C which aligns with a probe on the back of the mainboard (47°C).
> CPU Package Power of 150-160 Watts.
> 
> So I think this is good baseline to start going up for a All-Core OC.


So I took this as a start and played around how far I could reach stable.
And... it was dissappointing.

(Prime was used)
I started 
Multi 40 1.300V LLC0 -> stable
Multi 41 1.350V LLC0 -> Instant Crash
Multi 41 1.400V LLC1 -> crashed after several minutes
Multi 41 Auto V LLC0 -> crashed after several minutes
Multi 41 Auto V LLC1 -> crashed after several minutes
Multi 41 Auto V LLC5 -> crashed after several minutes
Multi 41 1.400V LLC4 -> crahsed after 19 minutes
Multi 41.5 1.425V LLC5 -> crashed after 15 minutes

back to Stock CPU settings with the 3400CL14 (400% HCI stable) crashed Firestrike in the 3 round.

2700X Stock with 3400CL14 vs 1700X 3950Mhz with 3466L14
https://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/3687826/spy/2549953

I am dissappointed.

So no gain for me.
If there isn't something obious I miss I will return this CPU as it is slower and less stable than my old one.

Cheers


----------



## MishelLngelo

Well, your 3D Mark shows 2700x at 300MHz less than 1700x. That lowers IPC quite a bit just enough to account for different scores. At same frequency and settings they should be equal with 2700x being able to do 4.2GHz at least with some jumps over that.


----------



## Anty

WR-HW95 said:


> I was testing little bit of 2700X IMC yesterday with 4x16Gb and found somewhat confusing results without tinkering all settings.


Is it trident-z?
Try RTT disabled / 80 / 48 or similar.
I also have 4 sticks (but 8GB) and minimum SOC is like 1.13 to 1.15 for 3466 and DRAM 1.42.


----------



## lcbbcl

Esenel said:


> So I took this as a start and played around how far I could reach stable.
> And... it was dissappointing.
> 
> (Prime was used)
> I started
> Multi 40 1.300V LLC0 -> stable
> Multi 41 1.350V LLC0 -> Instant Crash
> Multi 41 1.400V LLC1 -> crashed after several minutes
> Multi 41 Auto V LLC0 -> crashed after several minutes
> Multi 41 Auto V LLC1 -> crashed after several minutes
> Multi 41 Auto V LLC5 -> crashed after several minutes
> Multi 41 1.400V LLC4 -> crahsed after 19 minutes
> Multi 41.5 1.425V LLC5 -> crashed after 15 minutes
> 
> back to Stock CPU settings with the 3400CL14 (400% HCI stable) crashed Firestrike in the 3 round.
> 
> 2700X Stock with 3400CL14 vs 1700X 3950Mhz with 3466L14
> https://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/3687826/spy/2549953
> 
> I am dissappointed.
> 
> So no gain for me.
> If there isn't something obious I miss I will return this CPU as it is slower and less stable than my old one.
> 
> Cheers


What Uefi you use?i might try 6004 today,first day when i got my CPU i was using 6004 and i had 4.25ghz stable at 1.35V but using 6101 its a joke trying to OC


----------



## Brko

Finally I replace my R5 1600 with R5 2600. Very nice clocks I have now 4060 MHz @ 1,22V. Planning to stay here, but I wanna push my B-Die RAM to 3600 C14 1T. Can You give me some timings since new version of DRAM calc gives pretty loose timings for 3600, even for Fast profile?


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Some of the "problem" is you guys are still going by the assumption that all core OCs are the "best" way to go with R2000, it's not. Stop trying to do all-core OCs and work with XFR/PB/PE settings, you'll get overall better results.


----------



## gupsterg

hurricane28 said:


> What BIOS are you on? I just installed the CH7 and BIOS is 0601 but when i look at the Asus site 0509 is the latest which is the same date as the 0601 BIOS lol.
> 
> 
> Johan45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just as a guess, these give aways were likely test boards and that's not an "official" BIOS but one that's known to work in the lab.
Click to expand...

Mine arrived today  . Cheers ASUS/Elmor :thumb: .

Close inspection I can't even see on ATX mount holes any indication that it has been screwed down before. Looks brand spanker to me, even when removing from tray it was a tight fit.



Spoiler






















Just awaiting the 2700X now, should be Monday  .



zGunBLADEz said:


> My 2700x likes 1.00V with 3466/3533 LLC5 SOC which is a steady voltage


Wow that is some nice memclk with sweet SOC :thumb: . Does lower LLC on SOC affect stability for you? never changed from [Auto] on C6H/ZE so far.



mito1172 said:


> what is this nest? and read carefully what is in the picture. Why do you have 2 holes in the back? and writes wifi? yes i know i got this card then wifi model came out. nice deception


I agree the product page makes one think we'd be able to gain a WiFi module from ASUS as an accessory. For all the owners that bought a non WiFi edition prior to WiFi edition release I guess they just gotta mod a module in. If the non WiFi lacked the slot I guess ASUS would get stick for that, so perhaps at least we have the opportunity to mod a module to board.


----------



## Johan45

gupsterg said:


> Mine arrived today  . Cheers ASUS/Elmor :thumb: .
> 
> Close inspection I can't even see on ATX mount holes any indication that it has been screwed down before. Looks brand spanker to me, even when removing from tray it was a tight fit.


Is there a S/N on the box? That's always a good indication


----------



## VicsPC

gupsterg said:


> Mine arrived today  . Cheers ASUS/Elmor :thumb: .
> 
> Close inspection I can't even see on ATX mount holes any indication that it has been screwed down before. Looks brand spanker to me, even when removing from tray it was a tight fit.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 165897
> 
> 
> View attachment 165905
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just awaiting the 2700X now, should be Monday  .
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that is some nice memclk with sweet SOC :thumb: . Does lower LLC on SOC affect stability for you? never changed from [Auto] on C6H/ZE so far.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree the product page makes one think we'd be able to gain a WiFi module from ASUS as an accessory. For all the owners that bought a non WiFi edition prior to WiFi edition release I guess they just gotta mod a module in. If the non WiFi lacked the slot I guess ASUS would get stick for that, so perhaps at least we have the opportunity to mod a module to board.


Nice looking box you got there haha. Any pics of it out of the box?


----------



## WR-HW95

Anty said:


> Is it trident-z?
> Try RTT disabled / 80 / 48 or similar.
> I also have 4 sticks (but 8GB) and minimum SOC is like 1.13 to 1.15 for 3466 and DRAM 1.42.


Yes Trident B-die. 
I´ll try that later. 
I tried to setup RTT´s with 1800X from dram calculator before, but any of those combinations didn´t work for 4x16Gb. I found working settings after trying combinations, but it wasn´t any better than auto.


----------



## Frikencio

Mhhh...


----------



## mtrai

gupsterg said:


> Mine arrived today  . Cheers ASUS/Elmor :thumb: .
> 
> 
> 
> I agree the product page makes one think we'd be able to gain a WiFi module from ASUS as an accessory. For all the owners that bought a non WiFi edition prior to WiFi edition release I guess they just gotta mod a module in. If the non WiFi lacked the slot I guess ASUS would get stick for that, so perhaps at least we have the opportunity to mod a module to board.





mito1172 said:


> what is this nest? and read carefully what is in the picture. Why do you have 2 holes in the back? and writes wifi? yes i know i got this card then wifi model came out. nice deception


See this write up here on OCN you can buy and use an add in pretty easily. 

http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-amd-motherboards/1628529-asus-crosshair-vi-wifi-add.html

I can tell you from experience you can swap the C6H bios with the C6H Wifi bios using 1usmus instructions. I have the C6H Wifi and have been using both the correct bios and the C6H bios. When I use the C6H bios I only lose the options to disable WiFI in the bios, but it still functions properly in the os and shows in the device manager. Also there is no blue tooth control in the C6H wifi bios anyway.

Specifically you need a M.2 E Key Wifi module. This is the important part. Some are kits with the Antenna and some are just the card.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Frikencio

Esenel said:


> So I took this as a start and played around how far I could reach stable.
> And... it was dissappointing.
> 
> (Prime was used)
> I started
> Multi 40 1.300V LLC0 -> stable
> Multi 41 1.350V LLC0 -> Instant Crash
> Multi 41 1.400V LLC1 -> crashed after several minutes
> Multi 41 Auto V LLC0 -> crashed after several minutes
> Multi 41 Auto V LLC1 -> crashed after several minutes
> Multi 41 Auto V LLC5 -> crashed after several minutes
> Multi 41 1.400V LLC4 -> crahsed after 19 minutes
> Multi 41.5 1.425V LLC5 -> crashed after 15 minutes
> 
> back to Stock CPU settings with the 3400CL14 (400% HCI stable) crashed Firestrike in the 3 round.
> 
> 2700X Stock with 3400CL14 vs 1700X 3950Mhz with 3466L14
> https://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/3687826/spy/2549953
> 
> I am dissappointed.
> 
> So no gain for me.
> If there isn't something obious I miss I will return this CPU as it is slower and less stable than my old one.
> 
> Cheers


I use these settings for 4.1Ghz:

Vcore: 1.35V/LLC3
VSOC: 0.9V/LLC Auto
PLL Voltage: 1.8V
DRAM Voltage: 1.375V

I can POST 4.4Ghz but gg.

Tricking the CPU to have subzero temperatures worked for me. CPU does not trigger Thermal Shutdown anymore.


----------



## Timur Born

Johan45 said:


> Is there a S/N on the box? That's always a good indication


Yes, there is a S/N sticker on the box.


----------



## gupsterg

Johan45 said:


> Is there a S/N on the box? That's always a good indication


OFC  .









To me seems all "virgin"  , PCH, factory mounted rear IO, etc has film, noted no handing signs either on board.



VicsPC said:


> Nice looking box you got there haha. Any pics of it out of the box?


2nd image of post you've quoted has actual mobo shot  .



mtrai said:


> See this write up here on OCN you can buy and use an add in pretty easily.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-amd-motherboards/1628529-asus-crosshair-vi-wifi-add.html
> 
> I can tell you from experience you can swap the C6H bios with the C6H Wifi bios using 1usmus instructions. I have the C6H Wifi and have been using both the correct bios and the C6H bios. When I use the C6H bios I only lose the options to disable WiFI in the bios, but it still functions properly in the os and shows in the device manager. Also there is no blue tooth control in the C6H wifi bios anyway.
> 
> Specifically you need a M.2 E Key Wifi module. This is the important part. Some are kits with the Antenna and some are just the card.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Cheers  , aware of that and another thread. I had pointed out to member with query before in a post that there is info here and even other forums where peeps modded a module in.


----------



## VicsPC

gupsterg said:


> OFC  .
> 
> View attachment 166049
> 
> 
> To me seems all "virgin"  , PCH, factory mounted rear IO, etc has film, noted no handing signs either on board.
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd image of post you've quoted has actual mobo shot  .
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers  , aware of that and another thread. I had pointed out to member with query before in a post that there is info here and even other forums where peeps modded a module in.


Wifi edition as well, very nice, I dont use wifi but good to have, nice looking board.


----------



## SNAiL3R

WR-HW95 said:


> Yes Trident B-die.
> I´ll try that later.
> I tried to setup RTT´s with 1800X from dram calculator before, but any of those combinations didn´t work for 4x16Gb. I found working settings after trying combinations, but it wasn´t any better than auto.


Did you change memory rank from 1 to 2 in dram calculator first? Made the misstake myself and tried the settings for 1 and didnt work at all  but changed to 2 and now running 64gb 3200c14 1.35v soc 1.05v


----------



## gupsterg

VicsPC said:


> Wifi edition as well, very nice, I dont use wifi but good to have, nice looking board.


Will be my last post regarding C7H, as pretty much off topic for this thread  . I've been rolling some of the C7H stuff with C6H replies not be totally off topic. For further info PM or see you in C7H thread  .

I use WiFi, so is a real bonus  . Yeah looks sweet, but so does C6H. The blacker VRM HS/theme sorta wasn't something I was looking forward to, as preferred the C6H colour scheme. But as it's FOC I really can't complain  . Ticks lotta boxes for me for sure. Like how you can have onboard switches/Q-Code, etc go off. I recall LordZed not liking how the backplate is not stuck on, for me I prefer that. Even though currently don't have NVMe I like how this has a) two slots, so RAID is possible b) heatsink for one of them.

Just waiting on 2700X now  , toying up if I use the Prism or sell it and use funds to buy more WC kit.


----------



## Johan45

Timur Born said:


> Yes, there is a S/N sticker on the box.





gupsterg said:


> OFC  .
> 
> 
> 
> To me seems all "virgin"  , PCH, factory mounted rear IO, etc has film, noted no handing signs either on board.
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd image of post you've quoted has actual mobo shot  .
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers  , aware of that and another thread. I had pointed out to member with query before in a post that there is info here and even other forums where peeps modded a module in.


That's good, so just an updated BIOS then. I asked because I have received samples without stickers on box and board before.


----------



## gupsterg

Johan45 said:


> That's good, so just an updated BIOS then. I asked because I have received samples without stickers on box and board before.


NP  . I wanted to check for myself anyhow  . Box and all seems as my retail C6H purchased by me was. Will report UEFI version in C7H thread/PM once I have it up and running. The TR/ZE is a beast, way more than I need. It's my main rig and damn the ZE really seems the king of them all for sure!

Yesterday I rerun ~4hrs of P95 on my 1800X+C6H. Been doing reruns of stability testing as had changed to UEFI 6101. 4.0GHz PState 0 OC and 3200MHz Safe with TRC 44 TRFC 256. All been sound. So based on what that is doing, if I was honest the 2700X+C7H is not going to delight me in real world usage to a degree I'll say wow it's good to be on it. I like tinkering, so the 2700X+C7H will scratch that itch  .


----------



## varyak

Thanks to the people linking me to the "The Stilt's Presets" for Hynix RAM.

After a night of playing around with it, I think I got decent results. Obviously nothing remotely close the B-Die, but I have to work with what I got.

Sadly anything lower than 60 tRC is not stable at all or doesn't even boot, same for tRFC.


----------



## stevae

Ooooooooookay. After reading this thread for over three weeks, and deciding a few days ago to join the sight, I think I have more questions than answers. Lol. 
First, I am using a CH6 Extreme mobo, R7 1700 and GSkill FlareX 3200C14 DDR4 32GB's (Samsung B-die). So I have played around with so many different settings with trial and error for more than six months, and I have managed to get a fairly stable 4020mhz on the 1700, and 3466mhz on the ram. However, in doing so, I am using an LLC of Level 4, and 120-130% on several of the other settings on Digi. So I was using a lot of power and a higher temp than stock. Although my sys rarely if ever went over 80, it normally only went up to 78 or so degrees at full load. And sat between 36 & 42 at idle. 
So I have worn myself out trying so many things, although I've learned a lot. I tried the newer 6002, 6003 and 6004 bios's, and with all of them I got very funking readings. Such as setting my clock and multiplier for 4009mhz, and the main page in bios read only 3500mhz, and the same thing with cpuz in Windows. Btw, I'm on Windows 10 Pro. So with these readings being so different, and a lot of instability, I got rid of all of those newer bios's, and flashed back to 1701, which works a lot more stable for me. Now, I downloaded those other bios's from here and Asus's site. Any suggestions, if I did something wrong, I'm completely open to. What I would really like is a decent set of bios settings which will allow me to set my memory from 3200-3466mhz with timings around 15's or 16's (although I'd love to be able to use 14's), and my cpu to 4ghz with the lowest voltage that is stable. I'm willing to learn and try almost anything, although I am NOT a highly experienced oc'r, I have been building systems for a long time. Thanks for any help provided. I'm loving this site so far.


----------



## hurricane28

gupsterg said:


> Mine arrived today  . Cheers ASUS/Elmor :thumb: .
> 
> Close inspection I can't even see on ATX mount holes any indication that it has been screwed down before. Looks brand spanker to me, even when removing from tray it was a tight fit.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 165897
> 
> 
> View attachment 165905
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just awaiting the 2700X now, should be Monday  .
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that is some nice memclk with sweet SOC :thumb: . Does lower LLC on SOC affect stability for you? never changed from [Auto] on C6H/ZE so far.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree the product page makes one think we'd be able to gain a WiFi module from ASUS as an accessory. For all the owners that bought a non WiFi edition prior to WiFi edition release I guess they just gotta mod a module in. If the non WiFi lacked the slot I guess ASUS would get stick for that, so perhaps at least we have the opportunity to mod a module to board.


Congrats mate! Good luck with it and keep us updated! 

The CH7 is better than the CH6 as far as i can tell but i am curious to your results. I am quite busy atm but when i have some more time i will look in to it and possibly do an review of this board.


----------



## lcbbcl

stevae said:


> Ooooooooookay. After reading this thread for over three weeks, and deciding a few days ago to join the sight, I think I have more questions than answers. Lol.
> First, I am using a CH6 Extreme mobo, R7 1700 and GSkill FlareX 3200C14 DDR4 32GB's (Samsung B-die). So I have played around with so many different settings with trial and error for more than six months, and I have managed to get a fairly stable 4020mhz on the 1700, and 3466mhz on the ram. However, in doing so, I am using an LLC of Level 4, and 120-130% on several of the other settings on Digi. So I was using a lot of power and a higher temp than stock. Although my sys rarely if ever went over 80, it normally only went up to 78 or so degrees at full load. And sat between 36 & 42 at idle.
> So I have worn myself out trying so many things, although I've learned a lot. I tried the newer 6002, 6003 and 6004 bios's, and with all of them I got very funking readings. Such as setting my clock and multiplier for 4009mhz, and the main page in bios read only 3500mhz, and the same thing with cpuz in Windows. Btw, I'm on Windows 10 Pro. So with these readings being so different, and a lot of instability, I got rid of all of those newer bios's, and flashed back to 1701, which works a lot more stable for me. Now, I downloaded those other bios's from here and Asus's site. Any suggestions, if I did something wrong, I'm completely open to. What I would really like is a decent set of bios settings which will allow me to set my memory from 3200-3466mhz with timings around 15's or 16's (although I'd love to be able to use 14's), and my cpu to 4ghz with the lowest voltage that is stable. I'm willing to learn and try almost anything, although I am NOT a highly experienced oc'r, I have been building systems for a long time. Thanks for any help provided. I'm loving this site so far.


What you did 100% good its to go back at 1701.
Your ram is 2x16 or 4x8?I would like know if your 3466mhz are stable.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

gupsterg said:


> Wow that is some nice memclk with sweet SOC :thumb: . Does lower LLC on SOC affect stability for you? never changed from [Auto] on C6H/ZE so far.



No, the 3 kits i have used i lower the soc as low as i can with the cpu at stock first, till it freezes the pc (no black screen, it just freezes the whole thing still picture and everything) after that i just leave it at the one it doesnt it will be a quick freeze in hci or gsat. Once i find out that voltage it dont matter if i raise it or not it dont help the ram overclock any more than that one. Or cpu overclock.

This is DR 32GB kit so is more difficult to play with.


----------



## Frikencio

Did anyone notice that the way 2700X tells you need more vcore is by freezing Windows? With my old 1700 system restarted to Q-Code 8.


----------



## usoldier

Frikencio said:


> Did anyone notice that the way 2700X tells you need more vcore is by freezing Windows? With my old 1700 system restarted to Q-Code 8.


Yup I would like my Q-Code 8 back ;D


----------



## zGunBLADEz

gupsterg said:


> NP  . I wanted to check for myself anyhow  . Box and all seems as my retail C6H purchased by me was. Will report UEFI version in C7H thread/PM once I have it up and running. The TR/ZE is a beast, way more than I need. It's my main rig and damn the ZE really seems the king of them all for sure!
> 
> Yesterday I rerun ~4hrs of P95 on my 1800X+C6H. Been doing reruns of stability testing as had changed to UEFI 6101. 4.0GHz PState 0 OC and 3200MHz Safe with TRC 44 TRFC 256. All been sound. So based on what that is doing, if I was honest the 2700X+C7H is not going to delight me in real world usage to a degree I'll say wow it's good to be on it. I like tinkering, so the 2700X+C7H will scratch that itch  .


I think the idea to overclock the new cpus is to take advantage of xfr like 1mus said instead of trying to go all cores in one shot. Im looking and doing benchmarks and what not the cpu at stock by itself is a good performer.
Now using those boosting features is even more sweet i think


----------



## usoldier

zGunBLADEz said:


> I think the idea to overclock the new cpus is to take advantage of xfr like 1mus said instead of trying to go all cores in one shot. Im looking and doing benchmarks and what not the cpu at stock by itself is a good performer.
> Now using those boosting features is even more sweet i think



Would love to try out the scalar thing any idea if its comming out in official bios ?


----------



## kundica

usoldier said:


> Would love to try out the scalar thing any idea if its comming out in official bios ?


Performance Enhance utilizes the scaler. PE1 and PE2 are already using it at 10x.


----------



## usoldier

kundica said:


> Performance Enhance utilizes the scaler. PE1 and PE2 are already using it at 10x.



Maybe iam mistaken i thought Scalar would alow us to set boost clocks


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I can do 41x on all cores with 1.375v but i cant manage to use the scalar thing to my advantage in there i tried p states so it boost but it stuck the voltage is not the one i put. Maybe im missing something and i can also do 42x @ 1.46v


----------



## Shiftstealth

usoldier said:


> Maybe iam mistaken i thought Scalar would alow us to set boost clocks


The scalar sets the voltage limits on the boost clocks. Increasing it to 10x increases the voltages provided during boosting.


----------



## mito1172

gupsterg said:


> I agree the product page makes one think we'd be able to gain a WiFi module from ASUS as an accessory. For all the owners that bought a non WiFi edition prior to WiFi edition release I guess they just gotta mod a module in. If the non WiFi lacked the slot I guess ASUS would get stick for that, so perhaps at least we have the opportunity to mod a module to board.


yes I thought that when I saw that nest and picture the adapter would be sold later but I was wrong. anyway thank you. :thumb: .




mtrai said:


> See this write up here on OCN you can buy and use an add in pretty easily.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-amd-motherboards/1628529-asus-crosshair-vi-wifi-add.html
> 
> I can tell you from experience you can swap the C6H bios with the C6H Wifi bios using 1usmus instructions. I have the C6H Wifi and have been using both the correct bios and the C6H bios. When I use the C6H bios I only lose the options to disable WiFI in the bios, but it still functions properly in the os and shows in the device manager. Also there is no blue tooth control in the C6H wifi bios anyway.
> 
> Specifically you need a M.2 E Key Wifi module. This is the important part. Some are kits with the Antenna and some are just the card.
> Hope this helps.


thank you. but as I said it would be better if it was original :thumb: .


----------



## Frikencio

Esenel said:


> So I took this as a start and played around how far I could reach stable.
> And... it was dissappointing.
> 
> (Prime was used)
> I started
> Multi 40 1.300V LLC0 -> stable
> Multi 41 1.350V LLC0 -> Instant Crash
> Multi 41 1.400V LLC1 -> crashed after several minutes
> Multi 41 Auto V LLC0 -> crashed after several minutes
> Multi 41 Auto V LLC1 -> crashed after several minutes
> Multi 41 Auto V LLC5 -> crashed after several minutes
> Multi 41 1.400V LLC4 -> crahsed after 19 minutes
> Multi 41.5 1.425V LLC5 -> crashed after 15 minutes
> 
> back to Stock CPU settings with the 3400CL14 (400% HCI stable) crashed Firestrike in the 3 round.
> 
> 2700X Stock with 3400CL14 vs 1700X 3950Mhz with 3466L14
> https://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/3687826/spy/2549953
> 
> I am dissappointed.
> 
> So no gain for me.
> If there isn't something obious I miss I will return this CPU as it is slower and less stable than my old one.
> 
> Cheers


I am using 4.1Ghz and 3200CL14

https://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/3690984/spy/3687826#

Please try this: Lower your tFAW to 16T


----------



## mtrai

mito1172 said:


> yes I thought that when I saw that nest and picture the adapter would be sold later but I was wrong. anyway thank you. :thumb: .
> 
> 
> 
> thank you. but as I said it would be better if it was original :thumb: .


Seriously??? if it is all the same specs...how is it better? In general it is better to pick your on add in card...as this is what it is. Lets be honest they never stated it would be for sale but they did give the specs so you could buy your own. Guess that is not good enough.


----------



## Shiftstealth

PeerlessGirl said:


> Some of the "problem" is you guys are still going by the assumption that all core OCs are the "best" way to go with R2000, it's not. Stop trying to do all-core OCs and work with XFR/PB/PE settings, you'll get overall better results.


Kind of annoying how everyone overlooked this because its true.


----------



## stevae

lcbbcl said:


> What you did 100% good its to go back at 1701.
> Your ram is 2x16 or 4x8?I would like know if your 3466mhz are stable.


Sorry, I should have included that in my build sig. My ram is 4x8. I was fairly stable at 3466, meaning I could run my system without problems. And could run two or three cinebenches without crashes, but one more or a few more might crash my system, or the program.


----------



## mtrai

Shiftstealth said:


> Kind of annoying how everyone overlooked this because its true.


It is both true and false depending your use....I like both...and it is hard to decide which is better. Still waiting on per core overclocking via PBO 2. BUt for the average overclocker the PBO2 XFR2 is the way to go...other then voltages it wants to use. SO you are still gonna need to manually dial in your overclock to get your voltage and then add a bit to it for xfr.


----------



## Shiftstealth

mtrai said:


> It is both true and false depending your use....I like both...and it is hard to decide which is better. Still waiting on per core overclocking via PBO 2. BUt for the average overclocker the PBO2 XFR2 is the way to go...other then voltages it wants to use. SO you are still gonna need to manually dial in your overclock.


The only way i could see it being false is if you are benching for HWBot or something. If you use PE3, or PE4 then your all core boost is going to be 4150Mhz anyways which is right on the edge of stability for these chips. If you push it any further you are doing so for minimal gains, maybe 100Mhz if you have a good chip, and you will be going outside of silicon reliability which will degrade your chip past AMD's models for 100Mhz which to me, or really anyone here shouldn't be worth 100Mhz. That's like ruining your car in 5 years instead of 10 because you are hard on your transmission off of green lights.


----------



## mtrai

Shiftstealth said:


> The only way i could see it being false is if you are benching for HWBot or something. If you use PE3, or PE4 then your all core boost is going to be 4150Mhz anyways which is right on the edge of stability for these chips. If you push it any further you are doing so for minimal gains, maybe 100Mhz if you have a good chip, and you will be going outside of silicon reliability which will degrade your chip past AMD's models for 100Mhz which to me, or really anyone here shouldn't be worth 100Mhz. That's like ruining your car in 5 years instead of 10 because you are hard on your transmission off of green lights.


Well you can't really say anyone and and kind of early to claim what the average chip is gonna do...nor do we really know how much it will take to "degrade" I am sick of people tossing that term around without backing it with proof...you mean a chip that would last 25 years at stock will only run for 20 or 15? While another chip with a lesser or longer lifetime... We hear and see this threat with no studies or true facts in how much is too much. So I guess that poor FX I have extremely overclocked that has been running for years is now not work?

I understand your fear of the degradation boogey man..and I respect that electron migration does happen...but just not enough facts to fear monger this.

If this is yours or anyone else's concern AND you will not be upgrading your PC for YEARS then DO NOT OVERCLOCK...or wait a few years to overclock it. 

Have you taken a look at my recent posts with the Ryzen 2700X?


----------



## Shiftstealth

mtrai said:


> Well you can't really say anyone and and kind of early to claim what the average chip is gonna do...nor do we really know how much it will take to "degrade" I am sick of people tossing that term around without backing it with proof...you mean a chip that would last 25 years at stock will only run for 20 or 15? While another chip with a lesser or longer lifetime... We hear and see this threat with no studies or true facts in how much is too much. So I guess that poor FX I have extremely overclocked that has been running for years is now not work?
> 
> I understand your fear of the degradation boogey man..and I respect that electron migration does happen...but just not enough facts to fear monger this.
> 
> If this is yours or anyone else's concern AND you will not be upgrading your PC for YEARS then DO NOT OVERCLOCK...or wait a few years to overclock it.
> 
> Have you taken a look at my recent posts with the Ryzen 2700X?


Have you seen The Stilts post over on anandtech? AMD operates the chips right at the range of which they recommend voltage. I also didn't say, oh the chip is going to degrade in 1-2 years because of the extra 100Mhz. The reference i made was 5 years, instead of 10, which i think is reasonable. You are putting words in my mouth that i didn't type. Furthermore, based on what we've seen 4150Mhz is a tolerable overclock. Most seem to hit 4.2-4.3 @ 1.4-1.45v. Some people have gotten 4.4Ghz, but i don't think anyone has gotten it stable at a respectable voltage. I think we really have enough data to surmise that 4150Mhz is only 100Mhz less than the average clocking 2700X. If you choose to ignore the data in regards to average clocks that is fine, but i didn't say that that extra 100Mhz would blow your chip up in 6 months. I said 5 years instead of 10.


----------



## mtrai

Shiftstealth said:


> which to me, or really anyone here shouldn't be worth 100Mhz. That's like ruining your car in 5 years instead of 10 because you are hard on your transmission off of green lights.


That is the part that stuck out at me...it is your opinion not fact. Running a car or transmission is an entirely different beast. They operate so different it is not even a valid comparison. In the end without hard data points and facts it is just an opinion.

And yes I have seen not just stilts but many others over the years...and just referencing someone with the actual context does not make it true. Stilt does good work but is not infallible, as he will admit.

And actually based on you what just said...AMD operates at the edge of voltage...well you do know that the AMD bios auto can default across all cores to 1.57...so I guess that would mean it is safe.

Anyhow that is all I will say on this matter...do as you wish. It it is up to you. BUt you did say "


Shiftstealth said:


> which to me, or really anyone


 Really I am anyone and disagree not enough data and facts.



Shiftstealth said:


> I think we really have enough data to surmise that 4150Mhz is only 100Mhz less than the average clocking 2700X.


 Show me the data you are using?


----------



## Shiftstealth

mtrai said:


> That is the part that stuck out at me...it is your opinion not fact. Running a car or transmission is an entirely different beast. They operate so different it is not even a valid comparison. In the end without hard data points and facts it is just an opinion.
> 
> And yes I have seen not just stilts but many others over the years...and just referencing someone with the actual context does not make it true. Stilt does good work but is not infallible, as he will admit.
> 
> And actually based on you what just said...AMD operates at the edge of voltage...well you do know that the AMD bios auto can default across all cores to 1.57...so I guess that would mean it is safe.
> 
> Anyhow that is all I will say on this matter...do as you wish. It it is up to you. BUt you did say " Really I am anyone and disagree not enough data and facts.
> 
> Show me the data you are using?


You know what you're right. You know more than stilt. We should all run our 2700X's at 1.57v because it's safe.


----------



## mtrai

Shiftstealth said:


> You know what you're right. You know more than stilt. We should all run our 2700X's at 1.57v because it's safe.


As you said don't put words in my mouth as that is not what I said. I only stated what is actual facts that it will choose to run at 1.57v core on all cores, if you let it, and I am not talking boosts, we do know that that much as fact.

Still waiting for your data. PM when you post it.


----------



## Shiftstealth

mtrai said:


> As you said don't put words in my mouth as that is not what I said. I only stated what is actual facts that it will choose to run at 1.57v core on all cores, if you let it, and I am not talking boosts, we do know that that much as fact.
> 
> Still waiting for your data. PM when you post it.


It doesn't boost to 1.57 all core. It boosts to 1.57 on 1-2 cores for the 4.35Ghz boost. For some reason you chose to read exclusively my post, and not any other posts on these forums which members are overclocking their 2700X's to. I can lead you to water (the website), but if you choose not to drink (All the posts around us on various threads) i can't help that.


----------



## RX7-2nr

I finally got my watercooling loop transferred off my old system and onto the ryzen yesterday. 

1800x and C6H at stock clocks, memory at 2933, and a 290x. Idle and light use temps are 26c, full IBT load is 47c with my D5 vario at 2. Looking forward to tweaking this system.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

RX7-2nr said:


> I finally got my watercooling loop transferred off my old system and onto the ryzen yesterday.
> 
> 1800x and C6H at stock clocks, memory at 2933, and a 290x. Idle and light use temps are 26c, full IBT load is 47c with my D5 vario at 2. Looking forward to tweaking this system.


What temps does your 290 go to on a loop? I used to have one and that thing was as hot as the Nvidia 480!


----------



## VicsPC

Sideways2k said:


> What temps does your 290 go to on a loop? I used to have one and that thing was as hot as the Nvidia 480!


I have a 390 on water could reach around 40°C with a 360 in push/pull and a 240 in push, my vega 64 reaches about the same depending on the game but its usually around 40°C in an ambient of around 21-22°C.


----------



## Esenel

MishelLngelo said:


> Well, your 3D Mark shows 2700x at 300MHz less than 1700x. That lowers IPC quite a bit just enough to account for different scores. At same frequency and settings they should be equal with 2700x being able to do 4.2GHz at least with some jumps over that.


That is not correct. A stock 2700X is changing its frequency between 3950-4075 Mhz for me in this benchmark when in need of all Cores.
So to any given time it should be equal or faster. Also due to the fact that I have a reduced memory latency from ~68ns to ~63ns.



lcbbcl said:


> What Uefi you use?i might try 6004 today,first day when i got my CPU i was using 6004 and i had 4.25ghz stable at 1.35V but using 6101 its a joke trying to OC


This was 6101. I will give it one mor shot with the 6004.
Thanks!



PeerlessGirl said:


> Some of the "problem" is you guys are still going by the assumption that all core OCs are the "best" way to go with R2000, it's not. Stop trying to do all-core OCs and work with XFR/PB/PE settings, you'll get overall better results.


You did not read the rest of my posts obviously.
I tried a lot to make PE3 working. But no luck.
And if you looked at the frequency I used, then it is exactly the 4150 Mhz which you would get PE3. I do not wish for more.




Frikencio said:


> I use these settings for 4.1Ghz:
> 
> Vcore: 1.35V/LLC3
> VSOC: 0.9V/LLC Auto
> PLL Voltage: 1.8V
> DRAM Voltage: 1.375V
> 
> I can POST 4.4Ghz but gg.
> 
> Tricking the CPU to have subzero temperatures worked for me. CPU does not trigger Thermal Shutdown anymore.


Thanks I will give it a shot.
What did you change to trick the CPU?


----------



## gupsterg

hurricane28 said:


> Congrats mate! Good luck with it and keep us updated!
> 
> The CH7 is better than the CH6 as far as i can tell but i am curious to your results. I am quite busy atm but when i have some more time i will look in to it and possibly do an review of this board.


Cheers  , will do  ; in C7H thread  . As I was putting away the outer box that mobo came in today I noted it has similar label for mobo on! To me really seems like we got brand spanker mobos, as I can't see why lab mobo would be matching to retail/shipping box.



Spoiler
















zGunBLADEz said:


> No, the 3 kits i have used i lower the soc as low as i can with the cpu at stock first, till it freezes the pc (no black screen, it just freezes the whole thing still picture and everything) after that i just leave it at the one it doesnt it will be a quick freeze in hci or gsat. Once i find out that voltage it dont matter if i raise it or not it dont help the ram overclock any more than that one. Or cpu overclock.
> 
> This is DR 32GB kit so is more difficult to play with.


Sweet  , yeah I tune SOC in a similar fashion.



zGunBLADEz said:


> I think the idea to overclock the new cpus is to take advantage of xfr like 1mus said instead of trying to go all cores in one shot. Im looking and doing benchmarks and what not the cpu at stock by itself is a good performer.
> Now using those boosting features is even more sweet i think


Agree :thumb: .



zGunBLADEz said:


> I can do 41x on all cores with 1.375v but i cant manage to use the scalar thing to my advantage in there i tried p states so it boost but it stuck the voltage is not the one i put. Maybe im missing something and i can also do 42x @ 1.46v


There is a member on Anand in the Ryzen Technical thread, where using a negative offset on VCORE allowed better boosting under PBO. Perhaps try that. If you set voltage other than an offset PBO changes will not work AFAIK/IIRC.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Esenel said:


> That is not correct. A stock 2700X is changing its frequency between 3950-4075 Mhz for me in this benchmark when in need of all Cores.
> So to any given time it should be equal or faster. Also due to the fact that I have a reduced memory latency from ~68ns to ~63ns.
> 
> 
> This was 6101. I will give it one mor shot with the 6004.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> You did not read the rest of my posts obviously.
> I tried a lot to make PE3 working. But no luck.
> And if you looked at the frequency I used, then it is exactly the 4150 Mhz which you would get PE3. I do not wish for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I will give it a shot.
> What did you change to trick the CPU?



Give PE4 a whirl. It has the same clocks as PE3 i've heard but brings the "Scalar" up to 10x which increases the boost voltages permitted. This may help with stability.


----------



## hurricane28

gupsterg said:


> Cheers  , will do  ; in C7H thread  . As I was putting away the outer box that mobo came in today I noted it has similar label for mobo on! To me really seems like we got brand spanker mobos, as I can't see why lab mobo would be matching to retail/shipping box.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 166953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet  , yeah I tune SOC in a similar fashion.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree :thumb: .
> 
> 
> 
> There is a member on Anand in the Ryzen Technical thread, where using a negative offset on VCORE allowed better boosting under PBO. Perhaps try that. If you set voltage other than an offset PBO changes will not work AFAIK/IIRC.



Yes it is mate, i didn't notice anything on the bos to be honest, was too impatient to get the CH7 out Lmao. It really is a better board as far as i can tell. I am hitting the limitations of my chip unfortunately


----------



## lcbbcl

Shiftstealth said:


> Give PE4 a whirl. It has the same clocks as PE3 i've heard but brings the "Scalar" up to 10x which increases the boost voltages permitted. This may help with stability.


Same clock no, at least in my case,PE4 for me its 42.5x most of the times, but because of some bug or who know why,you can have 42.75X or 42.25x.This can change after each reboot.


----------



## hurricane28

Here are some pictures of the CH7:

Sorry can't upload it because this site is being weird again.. security token is missing.. Ugh...


----------



## Frikencio

Esenel said:


> That is not correct. A stock 2700X is changing its frequency between 3950-4075 Mhz for me in this benchmark when in need of all Cores.
> So to any given time it should be equal or faster. Also due to the fact that I have a reduced memory latency from ~68ns to ~63ns.
> 
> 
> This was 6101. I will give it one mor shot with the 6004.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> You did not read the rest of my posts obviously.
> I tried a lot to make PE3 working. But no luck.
> And if you looked at the frequency I used, then it is exactly the 4150 Mhz which you would get PE3. I do not wish for more.
> 
> 
> Thanks I will give it a shot.
> What did you change to trick the CPU?


I use T Offset: 100

This setting is near the SenseMi Skew setting.


----------



## chroniclard

Didnt have much luck with an all core overclock, so I switched to using PE3, -0.8V offset and BCLK 101. All core is at 4114 with 4392 boost. Max temp around 61 degrees.


----------



## PeerlessGirl

Esenel said:


> That is not correct. A stock 2700X is changing its frequency between 3950-4075 Mhz for me in this benchmark when in need of all Cores.
> So to any given time it should be equal or faster. Also due to the fact that I have a reduced memory latency from ~68ns to ~63ns.
> 
> 
> This was 6101. I will give it one mor shot with the 6004.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> You did not read the rest of my posts obviously.
> I tried a lot to make PE3 working. But no luck.
> And if you looked at the frequency I used, then it is exactly the 4150 Mhz which you would get PE3. I do not wish for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I will give it a shot.
> What did you change to trick the CPU?


I was going to say, PE4 is more stable than PE3 is, PE3 uses voltages that are too low for stability at points (at least for my system. Using PE4 with a negative offset is the way to go.


----------



## Frikencio

If these readings are correct I will stay like this.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Frikencio said:


> If these readings are correct I will stay like this.


why u reset hwinfo? vcore is the reading no the svid

@gups try balance power plan.

I need to do my tweak i did on my 1800x which uses the cores in order so i can squeeze the most perf i can out of XFR/PB


----------



## Frikencio

zGunBLADEz said:


> why u reset hwinfo? vcore is the reading no the svid
> 
> @gups try balance power plan.
> 
> I need to do my tweak i did on my 1800x which uses the cores in order so i can squeeze the most perf i can out of XFR/PB


Sorry, here while IBT AVX.


----------



## chroniclard

Where do you get the IBT AVX version?


----------



## Frikencio

chroniclard said:


> Where do you get the IBT AVX version?


Here.

Caution, this stress test is very hard on the CPU and can lag your PC a lot while perorming it.

Use Standard the first time to check fast stability and then use Very High.

IBT fail screen in my case means Memory Overclock fail.
If Windows freezes for more than 1 minute is lack of vcore.


----------



## lcbbcl

Frikencio said:


> If these readings are correct I will stay like this.


You see 6004 more stable and accurate compared with 6101?You might try 41.5x with that vcore


----------



## Frikencio

lcbbcl said:


> You see 6004 more stable and accurate compared with 6101?You might try 41.5x with that vcore


I can surely POST with frequencies 4.15/4.20/4.25 but with the IBT AVX stress test it freezes at least @ 1.45V


----------



## chroniclard

Frikencio said:


> Here.
> 
> Caution, this stress test is very hard on the CPU and can lag your PC a lot while perorming it.
> 
> Use Standard the first time to check fast stability and then use Very High.
> 
> IBT fail screen in my case means Memory Overclock fail.
> If Windows freezes for more than 1 minute is lack of vcore.


Thank you.

Yeah gets about 7 degrees hotter than the "normal" one and only managed 2 runs of v high. However not that fussed, system has been solid enough anyway.


----------



## usoldier

Currently testing blck 102 - Asynchronous - PE2 Vcore minus offset -0.0750v 

Been playing World of Tanks for 4 hours now ill test Prime95 later today, temps max 56cº - 4 core clocks 4308 max boosts 4410 max vcore spikes 1.478v (SVI2 sensor )

Edit: Bios 6101

Edit 2 : Could someone tell me the max CPU Power Package i should look at while testing Prime95 if i recall i was hiting 175W is that dangerous ?


----------



## Frikencio

usoldier said:


> Currently testing blck 102 - Asynchronous - PE2 Vcore minus offset -0.0750v
> 
> Been playing World of Tanks for 4 hours now ill test Prime95 later today, temps max 56cº - 4 core clocks 4308 max boosts 4410 max vcore spikes 1.478v (SVI2 sensor )
> 
> Edit: Bios 6101
> 
> Edit 2 : Could someone tell me the max CPU Power Package i should look at while testing Prime95 if i recall i was hiting 175W is that dangerous ?


I hit 280W once. I don't trust those readings anymore.


----------



## lcbbcl

usoldier said:


> Edit 2 : Could someone tell me the max CPU Power Package i should look at while testing Prime95 if i recall i was hiting 175W is that dangerous ?


That was the peak for the 1700x so it should be ok with new cpu


----------



## The Sandman

Frikencio said:


> Here.
> 
> Caution, this stress test is very hard on the CPU and can lag your PC a lot while perorming it.
> 
> Use Standard the first time to check fast stability and then use Very High.
> 
> IBT fail screen in my case means Memory Overclock fail.
> If Windows freezes for more than 1 minute is lack of vcore.


Nah, put on your "Big Boy" pants 
Work up to a "Custom" run using 90% memory as a prerequisite to Prime95 etc. 
As you mentioned it works great/faster at finding the easy instability issues.

So far on 6004 I'm feeling lucky compared to some with temp or voltage issues.
2700x PE3 with CPU LLC and Vcore on auto still
Flare-x 3466MHz 14-13-13-26-44-1T
Digi II/memory settings are close to previous 1800x settings running 3950MHz CPU.

Still have a ways to go to reach my level of stability, but it looks like a good start. 
So many directions one could go, think I'll follow this one for a bit yet.


----------



## 1usmus

I'm trying to set up the system on a new processor for a week and it's not stable even without overclocking! in auto system not stable!!! it's impossible to work! Asus is a poor company, it does not have the money to test new processors or motherboards! 15 weeks there are processors in prototypes and you absolutely did not do anything! your generosity in the form of gifts here in order to dilute the anger with joyful photos of boxes with a new motherboard! I hate it! Asus you are ungifted!


----------



## hurricane28

1usmus said:


> I'm trying to set up the system on a new processor for a week and it's not stable even without overclocking! in auto system not stable!!! it's impossible to work! Asus is a poor company, it does not have the money to test new processors or motherboards! 15 weeks there are processors in prototypes and you absolutely did not do anything! your generosity in the form of gifts here in order to dilute the anger with joyful photos of boxes with a new motherboard! I hate it! Asus you are ungifted!


What is your problem dude? Did you ever considered that its your own or AMD's fault...? Return the CPU for a new one and see if it gets any better. 

Asus makes the best motherboards out there and yes, that's strange coming from me with my rant with the CH6 but its simply the truth. 

The CH7 is a much better board over all and some things are out of the hands of Asus, its rather AMD that is putting poor coding in AGESA instead of Asus..


----------



## usoldier

lcbbcl said:


> That was the peak for the 1700x so it should be ok with new cpu


Thanks <3 feel safer already


----------



## 1usmus

hurricane28 said:


> What is your problem dude? Did you ever considered that its your own or AMD's fault...? Return the CPU for a new one and see if it gets any better.
> 
> Asus makes the best motherboards out there and yes, that's strange coming from me with my rant with the CH6 but its simply the truth.
> 
> The CH7 is a much better board over all and some things are out of the hands of Asus, its rather AMD that is putting poor coding in AGESA instead of Asus..


they refused to return the processor, I can not return it ! service center is a waste of time spent, they are lazy bureaucrats!

what should I do now? I need to work! I'm shocked ...

best motherboard ? because you received a gift. If the company provides a product for tests, it should only be used in closed testing otherwise it is bribery.

on the site overclockers.ru all owners of CH6 lack stability


----------



## kundica

usoldier said:


> Currently testing blck 102 - Asynchronous - PE2 Vcore minus offset -0.0750v
> 
> Been playing World of Tanks for 4 hours now ill test Prime95 later today, temps max 56cº - 4 core clocks 4308 max boosts 4410 max vcore spikes 1.478v (SVI2 sensor )
> 
> Edit: Bios 6101
> 
> Edit 2 : Could someone tell me the max CPU Power Package i should look at while testing Prime95 if i recall i was hiting 175W is that dangerous ?


Async bclk causes ram to have very high latency.

Sent from my LG V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## gupsterg

hurricane28 said:


> Yes it is mate, i didn't notice anything on the bos to be honest, was too impatient to get the CH7 out Lmao. It really is a better board as far as i can tell. I am hitting the limitations of my chip unfortunately


Glad to read your enjoying your new board  ,  chip is not meeting your expectations.



zGunBLADEz said:


> @gups try balance power plan.
> 
> I need to do my tweak i did on my 1800x which uses the cores in order so i can squeeze the most perf i can out of XFR/PB


Not got 2700X yet, Monday. Will be posting about it in C7H thread as plan to use it with that. Just can't bothered to remove 1800X from C6H to use with C7H. Especially as it's doing 4.0GHz so sweetly on air and with repeat stability testing on 3502, 6001 and currently 6101.
@The Sandman

:specool: .


----------



## lcbbcl

1usmus said:


> they refused to return the processor, I can not return it ! service center is a waste of time spent, they are lazy bureaucrats!
> 
> what should I do now? I need to work! I'm shocked ...
> 
> best motherboard ? because you received a gift. If the company provides a product for tests, it should only be used in closed testing otherwise it is bribery.
> 
> on the site overclockers.ru all owners of CH6 lack stability


You can't return the cpu?*** you should have 30 days to return any product without any explications


----------



## usoldier

kundica said:


> Async bclk causes ram to have very high latency.
> 
> Sent from my LG V30 using Tapatalk


Dam your right , thanks


----------



## usoldier

Whats the guideline for blck oc 102 is safe ? I dont want it messing with my nvme : /


----------



## lcbbcl

usoldier said:


> Whats the guideline for blck oc 102 is safe ? I dont want it messing with my nvme : /


In theory 104 is max suggested by others,but you could do benchmarks with 100 and 102 to see if will be affected


----------



## usoldier

lcbbcl said:


> In theory 104 is max suggested by others,but you could do benchmarks with 100 and 102 to see if will be affected


Whats best way to see if its affected any tests i can run ?


----------



## GraveNoX

Tried 2700x today and is not working. It gets stuck at 0d code and white light. Tried twice to reseat -> thermal paste -> cooler, loose or strong pressure, 6101 and 6003, each ram in each slot. Nothing! Old 1700x works just fine. I will refund and wait for 7nm.


----------



## xcr89

1usmus said:


> they refused to return the processor, I can not return it ! service center is a waste of time spent, they are lazy bureaucrats!
> 
> what should I do now? I need to work! I'm shocked ...
> 
> best motherboard ? because you received a gift. If the company provides a product for tests, it should only be used in closed testing otherwise it is bribery.
> 
> on the site overclockers.ru all owners of CH6 lack stability


I honestly feel bad for 1usmus the guy who probably provided the most help with this board didnt recieve a motherboard even and all the top posters got their boards "bribed" so the rest of the community can look up to them when no bad words come out of their mouth and asus doesnt have to worry about **** throw on them. This is exactly what it looks like believe it or not, they probably knew 1usmus wouldnt be able to be "bribed" so they didnt even care to offer him one.

I 100% agree with you 1usmus, it feels as there is some kindergarten bully group created by Asus themself by standing up and confronting everyone that talk **** about their "newly gifted board" they recieved by Asus.

You know why i agree with 1usmus becouse my **** havent been stable for months, i paid hard earned money to expect some kind of premium difference from other boards the only difference i have seen so far is non working sensors, instability and not even being able to achieve somewhat better timings or stability compared to low budget boards, what does all the fancy lights and options do in bios if i cant even use them to my advantage, believe it or not i have spent countless of hours doing their beta testing wich, let's not talk about the lower performance i have gotten trough out the multiple degrading bioses for what benefit? It was somewhat good around 1701 and 350X i believe after that it all went downhill atleast from my experience....


----------



## Pilotasso

GraveNoX said:


> Tried 2700x today and is not working. It gets stuck at 0d code and white light. Tried twice to reseat -> thermal paste -> cooler, loose or strong pressure, 6101 and 6003, each ram in each slot. Nothing! Old 1700x works just fine. I will refund and wait for 7nm.


this is the procedure I did for my 2700X:

1-Switch PC off
2-pressed clear CMOS before flashing new BIOS
3-Removed power cable and switched PSU off
4-pressed the start button for 10 seconds to discharge everything in the PC
5-conencted the power cable and switched the PSU back on
6-enter BIOS and flash.
7-Switch PC off
8-Clear CMOS again
9-Removed power cable and switched PSU off
10-pressed the start button for 10 seconds to discharge everything in the PC
11- Enter new BIOS and load optimized defaults
12- Start in windows and start benchmarking observing boost clocks and voltages.

I then ran for a couple day to make sure everything works ok, and after that I started overclocking taking in account what voltages I observed when the CPU was stressed the most. In my case it was 1.367V.

Rock stable. But I think this chip has better silicon than most as I seem to need a hair less voltage to run 4.2 Ghz at 8 cores. My previous 1700X was the exact opposite.


----------



## Frikencio

xcr89 said:


> I honestly feel bad for 1usmus the guy who probably provided the most help with this board didnt recieve a motherboard even and all the top posters got their boards "bribed" so the rest of the community can look up to them when no bad words come out of their mouth and asus doesnt have to worry about **** throw on them. This is exactly what it looks like believe it or not, they probably knew 1usmus wouldnt be able to be "bribed" so they didnt even care to offer him one.
> 
> I 100% agree with you 1usmus, it feels as there is some kindergarten bully group created by Asus themself by standing up and confronting everyone that talk **** about their "newly gifted board" they recieved by Asus.


Yup I also agree, this board or BIOS is just..... 

Trying the CPU in other X370 boards and it works fine.


----------



## majestynl

gupsterg said:


> Appreciate the opportunity and thank you :thumb:.
> 
> To all members that replied positively to above post by Elmor for the recipients, I'd like to say thank you as well :grouphug:. Several members here, some mentioned above and others not (I'm sure they'll know). Helped me greatly with my R7/C6H with their shares of experience, so thank you as well :thumb:.
> 
> I look forward to sharing my exploits with C7H  .
> 
> Cheers gup! Good luck with the C7H


Waiting for his new MOM!!!! Received the 2700x today but CH7 will be here on Monday. Need to hold myself for installing the 2700x on the CH6 Like you!!!, its working flawless @4GHz and 3466 RAM. Also dont want to retube WC twice 
BTW: No issues on previous bios versions. Now running on 6101 again flawless!!


----------



## lcbbcl

Holly **** i went back to 6004 uefi(asus webpage) and now i have some problems.
First of all i saw that my settings for 3200mhz was not stable anymore,np each version new settings,BUTTTT in one year was the first time when i was stuck at Q-code 15 and unable to post.
Some suggestion pls,if no i will trow this ******* board who kill my nerves in the last year
EDIT: debug led fixed q 15 still remain


----------



## kundica

1usmus said:


> nice
> sense mi skew affects the power parameter in hwinfo, try to calibrate, for 4,2GHz this parameter will not exceed 165 watts
> 
> if you use scalar control + overclocking via a multiplier, you can get the following results at the current voltage:
> 1-4 core 4400-4450mhz
> all core 4200-4250mhz
> 
> If you are worried about the result, I will publish tests and settings tomorrow :drum:


I spent several hours trying to figure out how to do this with your modded 6101 bios but couldn't figure it out. As soon as I set a multiplier it forces the CPU to max at that clock.


majestynl said:


> Waiting for his new MOM!!!! Received the 2700x today but CH7 will be here on Monday. Need to hold myself for installing the 2700x on the CH6 Like you!!!, its working flawless @4GHz and 3466 RAM. Also dont want to retube WC twice
> BTW: No issues on previous bios versions. Now running on 6101 again flawless!!


How do you like that case? I've been considering it for a while. I built my first custom loop in a Phanteks Evolv I bought when Ryzen initially launched and it's a been a complete pain. Airflow is pretty poor in the case, it doesn't help I'm using a thick rad up front. I even replaced the top with a modded(vented) panel.


----------



## hurricane28

1usmus said:


> they refused to return the processor, I can not return it ! service center is a waste of time spent, they are lazy bureaucrats!
> 
> what should I do now? I need to work! I'm shocked ...
> 
> best motherboard ? because you received a gift. If the company provides a product for tests, it should only be used in closed testing otherwise it is bribery.
> 
> on the site overclockers.ru all owners of CH6 lack stability



Why can't you return your CPU? If it ain't working right you have the legal right to return it.. Where did you buy it from? 

I do hear you man, i have had the same problem a couple of years back with my FX chip.. It really sucked man.. But i do think there is an solution. 

No, Asus is the best motherboard manufacturer out there, i don't know if this is the best motherboard but it seems to work very well now compared to the CH6. I don't take my word back about the CH6 as it is still the worst board i ever bought and the worst € 250 i ever spend in my life. 

Now, because of the feedback and complaining i did among other users, we got new boards because i think they know they we were right about the sensors which is why they changed it with this new x470 board and things are much much better now and i am very very grateful i got this new board and IMO you deserved a new board as well to be honest but that is not up to me unfortunately.


----------



## chroniclard

and yet others have no issues with CH6 and/or 2700x


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Tbh I'm a bit upset. Generally in the past I've gone for cheaper boards, but this time I thought no, get a decent mobo.

The C6H is just been nothing but terrible. Sensors are bad, the bios lacks options for the price. The only saving grace is the physical build quality and VRM's.

I honestly think all C6H should be given the C7H for beta testing a premium product what STILL isn't fixed. Frankly I'd be happy at RMA and paying up to £50 to swap for a C7H.

Heck I've had ASUS boards since the athlon XP days and even they didn't have some of the issues this board has. The P8P67? sanybridge board did better and that was mid range.

EDIT: I'm still happy for the guys that did get a C7H  btw. Just not the way ASUS treat the C6H owners as a whole.


----------



## Naeem

hurricane28 said:


> Now, because of the feedback and complaining i did among other users, we got new boards because i think they know they we were right about the sensors which is why they changed it with this new x470 board and things are much much better now and i am very very grateful i got this new board and IMO you deserved a new board as well to be honest but that is not up to me unfortunately.



well people who bought C6H probably not going to get C7H unless given for free so you guys did help Asus sell more boards but we are stuck now hardware issues will not be fixed even bios issues are not getting fixed like you expect from a company that makes $20 billion net income a year


----------



## CodyPredy

I would say the improvements from one generation to another are purely AGESA/BIOS related. Considering I'm running the 6101 with no problems here (had two crashes but I'm still investigating the issue) ASUS just needs to support the C6H properly by launching a steady stream of stable updates.

I'm not going to buy a new board just because I'm "hopping" it'll work just like a lot of people bought the C6H expecting long term support. The current benchmarks have shown that there are no real benefits to upgrade from a performance perspective.


----------



## Frikencio

Naeem said:


> well people who bought C6H probably not going to get C7H unless given for free so you guys did help Asus sell more boards but we are stuck now hardware issues will not be fixed even bios issues are not getting fixed like you expect from a company that makes $20 billion net income a year


Yep, this is C6H thread not C6H Second Edition (Bug Fixed) aka "C7H" thread


----------



## sega4ever

The Stilt said:


> Only took a year to crack these options.


 @elmor

Hello, would it be possible to incorporate the stilt's 3466 fast timings into the bios like his other timings? I tried to enter them myself but I'm sure I screwed it up. A big selling point for this line of motherboards to me is the fact that it has presets to make things simple for not so tech savvy people like me.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Im with 1mus here. Calling something stable not doing the proper testing is out of hand. A ibt run is not something you call stable. Rog bench is not something you call stable. Passing gsat and not hci is not something you call stable. Using looser timings and failing it and pass with tighter ones is not something you call stable it just make you wonder even more. Theres something not right with this bioses/cpu and boards. That need to get look at seriously.

The same issues 1mus have i have seen it not only on ch6 i seen it on the strix itx too so its not relates to the mobo perse.

Like everytime you turn on the system using the same settings even at stock you can get freezes and crap for no apparent reason. Every time it behaves different.

Im still wondering the whea errors i get on my 2700x and not the 1800x using the same mobo and ram. I never got a whea error on my 1800x never, yeah it will drop cores on high ffts but not on small but not whea to be seen on there. You get whea mostly on small ffts not big. 

Funny thing everything seems stable with the high account of those whea warnings. So im blaming the bios on this.

Even at stock cpu would freeze on a p95 run. Why the cpu is asking for 1.5v+ on idle is beyond my understanding.


----------



## Spectre73

kundica said:


> I spent several hours trying to figure out how to do this with your modded 6101 bios but couldn't figure it out. As soon as I set a multiplier it forces the CPU to max at that clock.
> 
> How do you like that case? I've been considering it for a while. I built my first custom loop in a Phanteks Evolv I bought when Ryzen initially launched and it's a been a complete pain. Airflow is pretty poor in the case, it doesn't help I'm using a thick rad up front. I even replaced the top with a modded(vented) panel.


A little off-topic but I also own an phanteks evolve. Airflow is poor, but the case is really pretty and well build. I am also considering venting the top panel. Did it improve your temperature?


----------



## kundica

Spectre73 said:


> A little off-topic but I also own an phanteks evolve. Airflow is poor, but the case is really pretty and well build. I am also considering venting the top panel. Did it improve your temperature?


The case is gorgeous. It definitely helped temps(especially if you tape off the surrounding spaces) but there's also an intake issue. I run my case with the front off because it doesn't get good enough airflow with my thick rad in front and the tiny space. It was fine running an air setup but not good in my current setup.

I actually preordered the Lian Li PC-O11 Dynamic between my last post and this one. I'm going to need all the airlfow and rad space I can get for this 2700x. I'll probably move my GF's computer into the Evolve.


----------



## hurricane28

Naeem said:


> well people who bought C6H probably not going to get C7H unless given for free so you guys did help Asus sell more boards but we are stuck now hardware issues will not be fixed even bios issues are not getting fixed like you expect from a company that makes $20 billion net income a year


I hear you but unfortunately we can do nothing about it. 

The only thing you can do is contact your retail store about it and tell them what is going on and perhaps they can help you. If Asus didn't send me the CH7 for free, i would return the CH6 and get the CH7 anyway. I explained to them what happened and they agreed and there actually were more people who returned the CH6 because of the issues... 

Like i said before, i am very very pleased with the new CH7 and that we got it for free.

All our complaining/feedback resulted in an much better board than the CH6 so in a way it helped too. The CH6 cannot be fixed with BIOS updates as it is hardware related, especially the sensors and how they implement them. With the CH7 its much better as there is an actual chip that reading or implementing the signals or something which results in much better temp and voltage reports. 

Again, i understand you but there is nothing i can do about it so contact Elmor or your retail store as they can do something for you perhaps. 

Good luck.


----------



## AndehX

Well I think I've had about enough of this motherboard. Tried 3 different memory kits, 2 different generation CPU's, 2 different M.2 drives and over a dozen different bios revisions, and absolutely nothing has made any difference to my boot issues. I'm going to contact ASUS right now and request they replace my board with the newer X470 version, as I think selling a "premium" motherboard for £250, in essentially a "beta" state, is absolute appalling. As enthusiast users, I think we deserve better.


----------



## hurricane28

AndehX said:


> Well I think I've had about enough of this motherboard. Tried 3 different memory kits, 2 different generation CPU's, 2 different M.2 drives and over a dozen different bios revisions, and absolutely nothing has made any difference to my boot issues. I'm going to contact ASUS right now and request they replace my board with the newer X470 version, as I think selling a "premium" motherboard for £250, in essentially a "beta" state, is absolute appalling. As enthusiast users, I think we deserve better.


Agreed man, wish you luck with that.


----------



## finalheaven

I personally haven't had many of the issues that people appear to be posting about. Boot ups work well, no sleep issues, no fan issues, etc. Got to 3333 memory pretty early on using 4x8gb sticks as well. Just hoping I can use this for the upcoming ryzen 3 chips next year.


----------



## lcbbcl

So in theory i "found" the problem with Q15 code,future test need until i can say OK,i ask my friend google what is q 15 and its memory related,1 year i saw just F9 and 8 code,anyway seems that SOC was the problem.
How its possible to have such discrepancies between 2 similar UEFI? On 6101 i was stable 1300% HCI with 0.875V set in bios and now in 6004 to need 0.925V minimum to pass?


----------



## Miiksu

My biggest concern atm is 2700X does not go to power saving mode if overclocked vith offset. I have latest public UEFI. Downclocking works well but voltage is maxed.


----------



## lcbbcl

finalheaven said:


> I personally haven't had many of the issues that people appear to be posting about. Boot ups work well, no sleep issues, no fan issues, etc. Got to 3333 memory pretty early on using 4x8gb sticks as well. Just hoping I can use this for the upcoming ryzen 3 chips next year.


It might sound paranoid,but my first CH6 was better,i was able to OC my 1700x to 3.9ghz using 1.365V,the second one without 1.4V was a no no no go.Second problem,on the first if i set 1.35V i saw between 1.33 - 1.36V,on this one i set 1.35V and bios show me 1.375 minim with spikes to 1.395V. So yeaa
Not to mention the problem with sensors ,with ryzen 1 all people said what Asus sensor show you the right value,now it is SVI 2 TFN.
At this moment i don't see any diff between a board with 120 euro or this one,yea i have more option but are working all?we know what are used for?


----------



## Frikencio

lcbbcl said:


> It might sound paranoid,but my first CH6 was better,i was able to OC my 1700x to 3.9ghz using 1.365V,the second one without 1.4V was a no no no go.Second problem,on the first if i set 1.35V i saw between 1.33 - 1.36V,on this one i set 1.35V and bios show me 1.375 minim with spikes to 1.395V. So yeaa
> Not to mention the problem with sensors ,with ryzen 1 all people said what Asus sensor show you the right value,now it is SVI 2 TFN.
> At this moment i don't see any diff between a board with 120 euro or this one,yea i have more option but are working all?we know what are used for?


Cheapo B350 board from the cheapest vendor does not have any of these problems. It runs 2700X flawlessly. But some of C6H owners have lots of trouble.

BTW changed my AiO fans for 2x140mm Maglev ones and the difference in noise is impressive.


----------



## usoldier

Well my Board worked realy good for 8 month now, iam realy happy with it no mem issues clocks good on 1700x and the new 2700X , only complaint about asus i have is that theres no stock of Crosshair hero VII in portugal i had a buyer for the board but the guy doesnt want to wait longer, and i need the money for the new one


----------



## stevae

Is it not possible to get help with the C6E??? It seems everything on this thread is about the C6H or the new x470. I have the Extreme version, and would like to know if anyone has achieved a decent 4gig oc without using crazy power settings? So for any Extreme board owners out there, please chime in. Thanks.


----------



## lcbbcl

stevae said:


> Is it not possible to get help with the C6E??? It seems everything on this thread is about the C6H or the new x470. I have the Extreme version, and would like to know if anyone has achieved a decent 4gig oc without using crazy power settings? So for any Extreme board owners out there, please chime in. Thanks.


With what CPU?Ryzen 2 reach 4Ghz easy without crazy settings


----------



## Frikencio

lcbbcl said:


> With what CPU?Ryzen 2 reach 4Ghz easy without crazy settings


Yep, Ryzen 2 is a great 4Ghz low vcore CPU (maybe 1.2V/LLC3). 4.1Ghz still nice.

4.15 and up the Vcore needed grows exponential.


----------



## 1usmus

I'm happy for the people who received the gifts (I have no envy,I have money to buy any product, but my top product simply does not work), I'm upset that I can not work! 15 weeks have passed and bios is inoperable...

+ in games crash after 1 minute at any settings...epic...

about return:

They can only replace the processor if it really is not working. But people in the service center will not even turn on it, they will say that everything is fine with him. As a result, I spent my time and money.


----------



## usoldier

1usmus said:


> I'm happy for the people who received the gifts (I have no envy,I have money to buy any product, but my top product simply does not work), I'm upset that I can not work! 15 weeks have passed and bios is inoperable...
> 
> + in games crash after 1 minute at any settings...epic...
> 
> about return:
> 
> They can only replace the processor if it really is not working. But people in the service center will not even turn on it, they will say that everything is fine with him. As a result, I spent my time and money.


I think your work in this thread is one of the best 1usmus . Please dont be upset by my advise here but if i where you i would flash latest official bios test a Cpu stock and if it works ok just sell it, and put a few money in it and buy the new model. 

You have tested alot with that board maybe it got defective along the way or something. I know it sucks tho , I see lots of users having problems with it and mine been always good.


----------



## hurricane28

1usmus said:


> I'm happy for the people who received the gifts (I have no envy,I have money to buy any product, but my top product simply does not work), I'm upset that I can not work! 15 weeks have passed and bios is inoperable...
> 
> + in games crash after 1 minute at any settings...epic...
> 
> about return:
> 
> They can only replace the processor if it really is not working. But people in the service center will not even turn on it, they will say that everything is fine with him. As a result, I spent my time and money.


I hear ya man, feel bad for you man. 


It is weird tho because some are capable of running Ryzen 2 on CH6. 

Can you go to that service center? I mean, if it crashes all the time its clearly not working properly and you are within 30 days to return, it works like this in every country.


----------



## RobrPatty

1usmus said:


> I'm happy for the people who received the gifts (I have no envy,I have money to buy any product, but my top product simply does not work), I'm upset that I can not work! 15 weeks have passed and bios is inoperable...
> 
> + in games crash after 1 minute at any settings...epic...
> 
> about return:
> 
> They can only replace the processor if it really is not working. But people in the service center will not even turn on it, they will say that everything is fine with him. As a result, I spent my time and money.


I hear you 1usmus. My 2700X on C6H same issue. Will not even post. Its useless had to go back to my 1800X.


----------



## lcbbcl

1usmus said:


> I'm happy for the people who received the gifts (I have no envy,I have money to buy any product, but my top product simply does not work), I'm upset that I can not work! 15 weeks have passed and bios is inoperable...
> 
> + in games crash after 1 minute at any settings...epic...
> 
> about return:
> 
> They can only replace the processor if it really is not working. But people in the service center will not even turn on it, they will say that everything is fine with him. As a result, I spent my time and money.


Sorry to ask but from where are you?that service opinion dosen't matter, EU law will give you the ability to return any product without reason for 30 days, and if you consider that its faulty even more.I returned a CH6 last year just because the clear bios button was not working.
You can test the cpu in other board?Better if its not asus to have a clear image about your problem.Not being stable at stock can be board also.


----------



## Frikencio

lcbbcl said:


> Sorry to ask but from where are you?that service opinion dosen't matter, EU law will give you the ability to return any product without reason for 30 days, and if you consider that its faulty even more.I returned a CH6 last year just because the clear bios button was not working.
> You can test the cpu in other board?Better if its not asus to have a clear image about your problem.Not being stable at stock can be board also.


Almost any store accepts refunds in the first days. And stores like Amazon will accept an RMA of anything without proving it is faulty.

I returned a Mobile Phone that I used for 1 year just because it was not compatible with my particular WiFi modem and the connection dropped a lot.


----------



## ZicaGuy

1usmus said:


> I'm happy for the people who received the gifts (I have no envy,I have money to buy any product, but my top product simply does not work), I'm upset that I can not work! 15 weeks have passed and bios is inoperable...
> 
> + in games crash after 1 minute at any settings...epic...
> 
> about return:
> 
> They can only replace the processor if it really is not working. But people in the service center will not even turn on it, they will say that everything is fine with him. As a result, I spent my time and money.


Try bios 3502, only stable here with gskill trident z [email protected] docp witch 2700X, 6001, 6002, 6003, 6004 and 6101 crash even stock.


----------



## majestynl

kundica said:


> How do you like that case? I've been considering it for a while. I built my first custom loop in a Phanteks Evolv I bought when Ryzen initially launched and it's a been a complete pain. Airflow is pretty poor in the case, it doesn't help I'm using a thick rad up front. I even replaced the top with a modded(vented) panel.


Case is solid and design/build quality is wonderful. Enough options for custom wc also Good ventilation. Only the price is considering. 🙂 But that's Lian Li always!!


----------



## Frikencio

FYI If I just set everything "Auto" in the BIOS, my 2700X freezes and does not load Windows. It even freezes in the BIOS itself.

Using manual settings 4.1Ghz/1.345Vcore/LLC3 works ok.


----------



## Serchio

I haven’t tried any new bios since 1701 on CH6. I managed to get my 1700X stable at 4 GHz @ 1.365 and Ram at 3333 MHz CL14 and it works that way for many months. 

I know I was off from this thread for a long time but It looks like I wouldn’t be able to run 2700X on CH6. Is it a correct statement? If it is correct then I do not know what to think about it. I am not buying 2700 because the gain in performance is not worth it but what about Zen2? I bought CH6 to get the best board for future Zen CPUs and it looks like I will need to replace it alongside with 1700X (when Zen2 is released). It will be too late to RMA the board then...


----------



## stevae

lcbbcl said:


> With what CPU?Ryzen 2 reach 4Ghz easy without crazy settings


No, a R7 1700. It seems since new equipment has come out, nobody seems to care about THE boards this thread was made for, or the chips all but a few lucky guys are still using. I have a CrossHair 6 Extreme board (C6E), 4x8 GSkill 3200c14 and a R7 1700. I have run it at 4ghz for a long time, but with high voltage and power. I would love to get a 4g, 3466 setup that doesn't need a power plant to run it. There has to be someone on here who uses the Extreme instead of the Hero, and has a good setup. That's what I'm interested in. Any help is very much appreciated.


----------



## mito1172

hurricane28 said:


> Why can't you return your CPU? If it ain't working right you have the legal right to return it.. Where did you buy it from?
> 
> I do hear you man, i have had the same problem a couple of years back with my FX chip.. It really sucked man.. But i do think there is an solution.
> 
> No, Asus is the best motherboard manufacturer out there, i don't know if this is the best motherboard but it seems to work very well now compared to the CH6. I don't take my word back about the CH6 as it is still the worst board i ever bought and the worst € 250 i ever spend in my life.
> 
> Now, because of the feedback and complaining i did among other users, we got new boards because i think they know they we were right about the sensors which is why they changed it with this new x470 board and things are much much better now and i am very very grateful i got this new board and IMO you deserved a new board as well to be honest but that is not up to me unfortunately.


what is our fault? We paid € 250 but afterwards the c7h gift was not given


----------



## lcbbcl

Serchio said:


> I haven’t tried any new bios since 1701 on CH6. I managed to get my 1700X stable at 4 GHz @ 1.365 and Ram at 3333 MHz CL14 and it works that way for many months.
> 
> I know I was off from this thread for a long time but It looks like I wouldn’t be able to run 2700X on CH6. Is it a correct statement? If it is correct then I do not know what to think about it. I am not buying 2700 because the gain in performance is not worth it but what about Zen2? I bought CH6 to get the best board for future Zen CPUs and it looks like I will need to replace it alongside with 1700X (when Zen2 is released). It will be too late to RMA the board then...


Not all have problems at stock,its just that we can't find a decent answer,but one thing is sure,right now the uefi for 2000 series its a mess,depending of the version for me,it will require more or less V to cpu,soc,dram, so OC its not a option right now even if its Asus Rog.


----------



## mtrai

I have a new question since upgrading to the 2700X..this has to do with voltage readings. Previously we looked at CPU Core Voltage in (SVI2 TFN)...now with the 2700X depending on the way you have overclock ( maybe) it is now the Vcore reading that is accurate.

Anyhow using my Vcore is more inline in what I think my Tdie temp should be. I am seeing what looks like true idle Vcore. This is all in HWInfo....oddly CPU-Z also matches. And yes I have ran both as the only sensor reading software so it is not an issue of monitoring conflict. Let me add I just checked HWInfo and Aida64 as well They also match.


----------



## Gettz8488

xcr89 said:


> I honestly feel bad for 1usmus the guy who probably provided the most help with this board didnt recieve a motherboard even and all the top posters got their boards "bribed" so the rest of the community can look up to them when no bad words come out of their mouth and asus doesnt have to worry about **** throw on them. This is exactly what it looks like believe it or not, they probably knew 1usmus wouldnt be able to be "bribed" so they didnt even care to offer him one.
> 
> 
> 
> I 100% agree with you 1usmus, it feels as there is some kindergarten bully group created by Asus themself by standing up and confronting everyone that talk **** about their "newly gifted board" they recieved by Asus.
> 
> 
> 
> You know why i agree with 1usmus becouse my **** havent been stable for months, i paid hard earned money to expect some kind of premium difference from other boards the only difference i have seen so far is non working sensors, instability and not even being able to achieve somewhat better timings or stability compared to low budget boards, what does all the fancy lights and options do in bios if i cant even use them to my advantage, believe it or not i have spent countless of hours doing their beta testing wich, let's not talk about the lower performance i have gotten trough out the multiple degrading bioses for what benefit? It was somewhat good around 1701 and 350X i believe after that it all went downhill atleast from my experience....




I purchased my board with my own money and it works perfectly fine?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Johan45

For all those having issues with the 2700X on X370 did you DL the newest chipset driver from AMD? It's not on the ASUS site but it is on AMD's https://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows 10 - 64


----------



## Naeem

hurricane28 said:


> I hear you but unfortunately we can do nothing about it.
> 
> The only thing you can do is contact your retail store about it and tell them what is going on and perhaps they can help you. If Asus didn't send me the CH7 for free, i would return the CH6 and get the CH7 anyway. I explained to them what happened and they agreed and there actually were more people who returned the CH6 because of the issues...
> 
> Like i said before, i am very very pleased with the new CH7 and that we got it for free.
> 
> All our complaining/feedback resulted in an much better board than the CH6 so in a way it helped too. The CH6 cannot be fixed with BIOS updates as it is hardware related, especially the sensors and how they implement them. With the CH7 its much better as there is an actual chip that reading or implementing the signals or something which results in much better temp and voltage reports.
> 
> Again, i understand you but there is nothing i can do about it so contact Elmor or your retail store as they can do something for you perhaps.
> 
> Good luck.


My motherbord came from usa and im in pakistan someone bought it for me and brought it here so i cant just send it back to usa it costs same for two way shipping as the price of board it self and i am not sure how good asus's international warranty is asus pakistan did not even sell any amd boards i asked them once i bought it


----------



## Johan45

Naeem said:


> My motherbord came from usa and im in pakistan someone bought it for me and brought it here so i cant just send it back to usa it costs same for two way shipping as the price of board it self and i am not sure how good asus's international warranty is asus pakistan did not even sell any amd boards i asked them once i bought it


International warranty doesn't typically exist. It would have to be fixed iin the USA, you can ask but pretty sure that's the way it is.


----------



## mickeykool

One thing I noticed that after 3 days computer been on it won't wake up "monitor is still off." I'm wondering if its related to Nvidia drivers and not the ryzen 1700x.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Sideways2k said:


> What temps does your 290 go to on a loop? I used to have one and that thing was as hot as the Nvidia 480!


About 45c on the core and the vrms are about the same. 25c ambient, I usually keep my AC set to 73. I haven't tested it since moving it to the Ryzen but I dont see any reason why it would change. The best part is the complete silence.


----------



## Amir007

This thread has been hijacked by the 2700x CPU and fake temp/voltage read out which is mentioned at least once on every page since the cpu was released...I wonder if other x370 mobo's are experiencing the same problem? Or is this Asus issue? 

I hope you poor fellas who purchased the 2700x don't have to wait again 12 months for Asus to iron things out


----------



## mito1172

Amir007 said:


> This thread has been hijacked by the 2700x CPU and fake temp/voltage read out which is mentioned at least once on every page since the cpu was released...I wonder if other x370 mobo's are experiencing the same problem? Or is this Asus issue?
> 
> I hope you poor fellas who purchased the 2700x don't have to wait again 12 months for Asus to iron things out


1600 1700 No need to buy 2700X if 1800X processor is available


----------



## knightriot

upgraded from C6H to C7h but i think temperature reading issue belong to bios, not mainboard, hwinfo64 lastest :








and coretemp:


----------



## Miiksu

Johan45 said:


> For all those having issues with the 2700X on X370 did you DL the newest chipset driver from AMD? It's not on the ASUS site but it is on AMD's https://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows 10 - 64


Latest chipset and latest UEFI. And my cpu voltage does not go down if changed with offset. Frequency go to 2.2 GHz when cores idling and that is ok. It can be false reading on all software I use?


----------



## lcbbcl

mtrai said:


> I have a new question since upgrading to the 2700X..this has to do with voltage readings. Previously we looked at CPU Core Voltage in (SVI2 TFN)...now with the 2700X depending on the way you have overclock ( maybe) it is now the Vcore reading that is accurate.
> 
> Anyhow using my Vcore is more inline in what I think my Tdie temp should be. I am seeing what looks like true idle Vcore. This is all in HWInfo....oddly CPU-Z also matches. And yes I have ran both as the only sensor reading software so it is not an issue of monitoring conflict. Let me add I just checked HWInfo and Aida64 as well They also match.


VRM Spread Spectrum you have it disable.

So my dram its not stable at my old settings,but i saw something strange.
1. i can have stable 3200mhz with max soc 0.930V if my cpu its at default stock,but if i manual raise to 42x+ suddenly when pc post i will get stuck with q-code 15,21 or 90.Raising the Soc above 0.95V i can post at 42.x+ but my ram its not stable anymore,raising Vsoc will make ram unstable
2. Now i am under testing with SVI 2 TFN soc 0.962V but with Dram at 1.335V and its under test but seems to be stable.
My Ddr kit Voltaje was in some way always different from what others use,most of users raise alot Volts to OC they ram,but if i go above 1.35V i will get flood of errors in HCI


----------



## 3200MHz

Ramad said:


> HPET again.
> 
> It's interesting that Ian and Ryan wrote:


@24:30
https://youtu.be/2MbtDz0DUW4?start=1470
https://youtu.be/2MbtDz0DUW4?t=24m30s


----------



## hurricane28

Fan issue still exist even on newest x470 motherboard... 
@elmor, why isn't this fixed yet? I can't use Aida64 for cash memory bench without my fans spinning to 100%...


----------



## MishelLngelo

Amir007 said:


> This thread has been hijacked by the 2700x CPU and fake temp/voltage read out which is mentioned at least once on every page since the cpu was released...I wonder if other x370 mobo's are experiencing the same problem? Or is this Asus issue?
> 
> I hope you poor fellas who purchased the 2700x don't have to wait again 12 months for Asus to iron things out


Except for not being able to run my RAM faster than 3333MHz and Precision Boost being somewhat flaky my 2700x is running good up to 42.25 GHz but with "forced" OC on all cores. Voltages and other sensors are right on the money, verified thru multiple sources including measuring at the back of socket. Downclocking with offsets is still as bad (or good) as with my previous 1700x processor. 
After seeing all those problems with CH6 I'm just going for Prime x470 Pro which I have on order.


----------



## Auxillary Field

Amir007 said:


> This thread has been hijacked by the 2700x CPU and fake temp/voltage read out which is mentioned at least once on every page since the cpu was released...I wonder if other x370 mobo's are experiencing the same problem? Or is this Asus issue?
> 
> I hope you poor fellas who purchased the 2700x don't have to wait again 12 months for Asus to iron things out


The 2700x works well enough here, but then again I never had any serious problems with this board since launch: I only had some issues running my 4x8GB hynx kit at it's intend speeds early on but that was fixed shortly after with AGESA 1.0.0.6 + some tweaking. If the 2700x didn't work properly I'd just send the board in for warranty asap, instead of hoping for a bios update to solve the problem. A few users here seem to have a lot of faith in bios updates and have caused themselves a lot of frustration by sticking with a mobo that just doesn't work in the hopes that it will get fixed by a patch eventually.


----------



## BUFUMAN

My final words crap beta product, we should all send it back. I did but asus could not reproduce my voltage issues which is obviously visible! F*** that. Last ASUS product.

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lcbbcl

Auxillary Field said:


> The 2700x works well enough here, but then again I never had any serious problems with this board since launch: I only had some issues running my 4x8GB hynx kit at it's intend speeds early on but that was fixed shortly after with AGESA 1.0.0.6 + some tweaking. If the 2700x didn't work properly I'd just send the board in for warranty asap, instead of hoping for a bios update to solve the problem. A few users here seem to have a lot of faith in bios updates and have caused themselves a lot of frustration by sticking with a mobo that just doesn't work in the hopes that it will get fixed by a patch eventually.


You mean at stock?In this case i can't complain too much but i din't bought a board advertised as OC board who offer stability and all the marketing crap to stay at stock.
I am not a super experienced overclocker but dam this board have design flaws,cheap sensors and bios its a huge challenge.
With each version of UEFI i need to apply Apple moto "Think different"


----------



## 3200MHz

1usmus said:


> they refused to return the processor, I can not return it ! service center is a waste of time spent, they are lazy bureaucrats!
> 
> what should I do now? I need to work! I'm shocked ...


It is pretty much expected if you purchased the CPU in Ukraine. (In my case I purchased my C6E MB and the shop refused to provide me with warranty card, saying that I just need to register my MB on ASUS site. And when I contacted ASUS, ASUS said that they don't provide warranty service in Ukraine directly and I should deal with the seller.)
Anyways, you should contact AMD support and describe the situation in details with all the legit owner proving documents. And wait for what they'll say.
(In my case, with SanDisk and Arctic - they managed to solve my problems via European service program and RMA'd me (or in case of Arctic - sent me the retaining bracket for AM4 for free) with regular post mail).


----------



## MishelLngelo

Here in Serbia we have a regional Asus office but they are not very helpful. Until dealer and their certified service get stuck and can't resolve issue they won't even consider doing something.


----------



## lcbbcl

@elmor can you make some light for my situation?
As you can see in this screen shoot CPU SVI2 TFN under load its 1.356V, Asus EC show Vcore 1.417V and my DMM show me 1.45V(without fluctuations) measured at probelt.
I am using 6004(asus webpage) and Vcore its offset mode


----------



## TheRudster

mickeykool said:


> One thing I noticed that after 3 days computer been on it won't wake up "monitor is still off." I'm wondering if its related to Nvidia drivers and not the ryzen 1700x.


I have the same issue. I mentioned it to @elmor a week or two back but haven't seen anything else since.
What GPU are you running?
I'm running a GTX 1080 though I definitely think it's related to the new bios's


----------



## Auxillary Field

lcbbcl said:


> You mean at stock?In this case i can't complain too much but i din't bought a board advertised as OC board who offer stability and all the marketing crap to stay at stock.
> I am not a super experienced overclocker but dam this board have design flaws,cheap sensors and bios its a huge challenge.
> With each version of UEFI i need to apply Apple moto "Think different"


Well it runs fine at both PE2 and PE3, going up to 41x and 41.75x all core boost under heavy load, respectively. I don't think I'll be able to go beyond 42x all core so I haven't really bothered much with manual OC and don't expect I ever will with this chip, since the 2700x is pushed very close to the limit out of the box. At PE4 it will try to draw up to 186W under load (y-cruncher) to reach 42.5x which is just way too much for this chip, even though my cooling can handle it. If the option of setting the single-core boost higher than 4.35x ever becomes availible I'll try that, maybe there is something to be gained there.


----------



## Frikencio

This is my score progression of my 2700X vs my Max 1700 OC (3.8Ghz)

I am running 2700X 1.45V/LLC3 4.2Ghz
1700 was running 1.45V/LLC4 3.8Ghz

THIS is the same 2700X that was doing a Thermal Shutdown before and could not sustain stock clocks because temperatures.
Tricking T Offset from 63 to 64 did the trick.


----------



## datspike

lcbbcl said:


> @elmor can you make some light for my situation?
> As you can see in this screen shoot CPU SVI2 TFN under load its 1.356V, Asus EC show Vcore 1.417V and my DMM show me 1.45V(without fluctuations) measured at probelt.
> I am using 6004(asus webpage) and Vcore its offset mode


The voltage probeit points are bad on the C6H, that's even the reason why Asus folks have updated them and noted it explicitly in the C7H overclock pdf file.
I was messing with the DMM just 5 minutes ago and confirmed that.
1.312 vcore, LLC5, SVI2 flat 1.312v
ProbeIT points: 1.330 idle 1.406 load
CPU socket cap: 1.320 idle 1.340 load

I think Asus EC shows the same or slightly less noisy voltage as the ProbeIT points.

With LLC4 and 1.325 vcore in bios I got 1.335 idle and 1.336 load voltages on the cpu cap, and load SVI2 vcore is around 1.312. No idea about ripple when load starts however as I don't have an oscilloscope

You can safely assume that SVI2 vcore is the most accurate software sensor on AM4


----------



## usoldier

datspike said:


> The voltage probeit points are bad on the C6H, that's even the reason why they are updated them and noted it explicitly in the C7H overclock pdf file.
> I was messing with the DMM just 5 minutes ago and confirmed that.
> 1.312 vcore, LLC5, SVI2 flat 1.312v
> ProbeIT points: 1.330 idle 1.406 load
> CPU socket cap: 1.320 idle 1.340 load
> 
> I think Asus EC shows the same or slightly less noisy voltage as the ProbeIT points.
> 
> With LLC4 and 1.325 vcore in bios I got 1.335 idle and 1.336 load voltages on the cpu cap, and load SVI2 vcore is around 1.312. You can safely assume that SVI2 vcore is the most accurate software sensor on AM4


Keep seeing posts like yours referings you use LLC5 , wasnt it very dangerous going above LLC3 because CH6 was giving lots of spikes in voltage ?


----------



## Johan45

After reading about all the issues over the last, well too many pages I decided to give it a go and installed the 2700X on my old CVHI. This was a clean install on to a Samsung 850 PRO NVMe using Windows 10 X64 ver. 1804 RS4. I'm also using the G'Skill SniperX 3400 Cl16 and an EK Predator 360 XLC cooler. First thing I did was flash BIOS 6004(from ASUS site) VIA flashback, then set DOCP standard and boot device. Installation went without any issues. Once in Windows, I installed the updated AMD chipset driver from their site and a Nvidia display driver for my 1080Ti. I then proceeded to run two separate tests one at stock and one using PE2 of P95 custom blend using 13000 MB of my 16 GB of ram for ~ 30 minutes each. Both tests were successful, I never noticed any erratic voltage readings and everything behaved as expected. One thing I will say is the drive I used came from the X470 motherboard and initially I tried booting from it on the CHVI but it would lock up instantly once Windows started. This leads me to believe that those of you that are having all these difficulties may have some software conflict.


----------



## Serchio

Is there any other software that can detail my RAM settings as Ryzen Timing Checker does? I have tried RTC (1.03.1) multiple times but it doesn't launch (I know that I need to run it as admin in Win 10).


----------



## datspike

usoldier said:


> Keep seeing posts like yours referings you use LLC5 , wasnt it very dangerous going above LLC3 because CH6 was giving lots of spikes in voltage ?


I will use LLC4 from now on because it makes the load voltage almost the same as the idle voltage as DMM measurement on the socket cap shown
I cant say anything about the spikes as I dont have an oscilloscope, but I've been using my previous 1600X and 1600 at [email protected]~1.375v with LLC5 for entire last year and have not had any degradation problems.



Serchio said:


> Is there any other software that can detail my RAM settings as Ryzen Timing Checker does? I have tried RTC (1.03.1) multiple times but it doesn't launch (I know that I need to run it as admin in Win 10).


Try Asus MemTweakIt from C6HOC pack link in the thread start post


----------



## Frikencio

datspike said:


> I will use LLC4 from now on because it makes the load voltage almost the same as the idle voltage as DMM measurement on the socket cap shown
> I cant say anything about the spikes as I dont have an oscilloscope, but I've been using my previous 1600X and 1600 at [email protected]~1.375v with LLC5 for entire last year and have not had any degradation problems.
> 
> 
> Try Asus MemTweakIt from C6HOC pack link in the thread start post


Just a tip: LLC Auto is LLC5 on C6H & Ryzen 2


----------



## 3200MHz

Frikencio said:


> This is my score progression of my 2700X vs my Max 1700 OC (3.8Ghz)
> 
> I am running 2700X 1.45V/LLC3 4.2Ghz
> 1700 was running 1.45V/LLC4 3.8Ghz
> 
> THIS is the same 2700X that was doing a Thermal Shutdown before and could not sustain stock clocks because temperatures.
> Tricking T Offset from 63 to 64 did the trick.


Congrats! Hope, they'll fix it with BIOS update.

It looks like your 1700 was not the best silicon. Or, for some reason, you're heavily overvolting your CPUs.

1800X, LLC 1:


----------



## Frikencio

3200MHz said:


> Congrats! Hope, they'll fix it with BIOS update.
> 
> It looks like your 1700 was not the best silicon. Or, for some reason, you're heavily overvolting your CPUs.
> 
> 1800X, LLC 1:


My 1700 was pretty underwhelming. Could not even do 1T on memory without GearDown (now with 2700X I can do it)


----------



## majestynl

Johan45 said:


> After reading about all the issues over the last, well too many pages I decided to give it a go and installed the 2700X on my old CVHI. This was a clean install on to a Samsung 850 PRO NVMe using Windows 10 X64 ver. 1804 RS4. I'm also using the G'Skill SniperX 3400 Cl16 and an EK Predator 360 XLC cooler. First thing I did was flash BIOS 6004(from ASUS site) VIA flashback, then set DOCP standard and boot device. Installation went without any issues. Once in Windows, I installed the updated AMD chipset driver from their site and a Nvidia display driver for my 1080Ti. I then proceeded to run two separate tests one at stock and one using PE2 of P95 custom blend using 13000 MB of my 16 GB of ram for ~ 30 minutes each. Both tests were successful, I never noticed any erratic voltage readings and everything behaved as expected. One thing I will say is the drive I used came from the X470 motherboard and initially I tried booting from it on the CHVI but it would lock up instantly once Windows started. This leads me to believe that those of you that are having all these difficulties may have some software conflict.


Great Share again Johan45! Its mentioned few times also by elmor. Most of them are blindly installing al kind of software who arent fully compatible. Remember the issues we had with Ryzen1 and al those SW who wherent ready for Ryzen1(eg: SPD/Aura /Fan SW's etc etc)


----------



## Frikencio

3200MHz said:


> Congrats! Hope, they'll fix it with BIOS update.
> 
> It looks like your 1700 was not the best silicon. Or, for some reason, you're heavily overvolting your CPUs.
> 
> 1800X, LLC 1:


I can push to 4.3Ghz and complete a Cinebench run but not stable on heavy stress test like IBT AVX.


----------



## mtrai

lcbbcl said:


> VRM Spread Spectrum you have it disable.


Are you asking?



Amir007 said:


> This thread has been hijacked by the 2700x CPU and fake temp/voltage read out which is mentioned at least once on every page since the cpu was released...I wonder if other x370 mobo's are experiencing the same problem? Or is this Asus issue?
> 
> I hope you poor fellas who purchased the 2700x don't have to wait again 12 months for Asus to iron things out


How is it being hijacked? ;-) I am using my C6H Wifi with a 2700X...so these are valid concerns on the C6H line. It is actually a combination problem...the ASUS C6H motherboards and the 1.0.0.2 bios. Hynix ram support has gone to censored with this bios on the C6H..so many different issues. I just don't complain about it...since I have gotten my system stable and pretty much been stable for the last year. I just had to relearn how to interpret readings.

Yeah, the voltage issues is being reported on at least Giga and one other manufacturers forums for the 370 now.

As I posted a few post back..I now have a new issue with voltage. My CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) is now locked however my vcore is now working and actually seems to be working accurately based on my temps and voltage. This is a new one for me.


----------



## gupsterg

hurricane28 said:


> The CH6 cannot be fixed with BIOS updates as it is hardware related, especially the sensors and how they implement them. With the CH7 its much better as there is an actual chip that reading or implementing the signals or something which results in much better temp and voltage reports.


https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8...-hero-amd-x470-motherboard-review/index4.html

https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8...-hero-amd-x370-motherboard-review/index4.html

The same SuperIO chip is used on C7H as C6H. Some of it's implementation has been changed, below is from C7H highlights PDF, bottom of page 6/top of page 7.



Spoiler


----------



## usoldier

Frikencio said:


> Just a tip: LLC Auto is LLC5 on C6H & Ryzen 2


What for real ?


----------



## mtrai

usoldier said:


> What for real ?


 At auto on my 2700X it was coming in at 1.55 volts on my C6h 2700X at LLC 1 I believe it was much lower then then 1.3 

I am using LLC3 currently with an + .0625 offset for 1.412 or 1.439 max voltage depending on which reading to use.


----------



## Pilotasso

That would explain why HWiNFO reads same voltages for AVG, min and max all the time.


----------



## lcbbcl

lcbbcl said:


> @elmor can you make some light for my situation?
> As you can see in this screen shoot CPU SVI2 TFN under load its 1.356V, Asus EC show Vcore 1.417V and my DMM show me 1.45V(without fluctuations) measured at probelt.
> I am using 6004(asus webpage) and Vcore its offset mode


Update to this post,i might understood why but still people with more knowledge can make more light.



datspike said:


> The voltage probeit points are bad on the C6H, that's even the reason why Asus folks have updated them and noted it explicitly in the C7H overclock pdf file.
> I was messing with the DMM just 5 minutes ago and confirmed that.
> 1.312 vcore, LLC5, SVI2 flat 1.312v
> ProbeIT points: 1.330 idle 1.406 load
> CPU socket cap: 1.320 idle 1.340 load
> 
> I think Asus EC shows the same or slightly less noisy voltage as the ProbeIT points.
> 
> With LLC4 and 1.325 vcore in bios I got 1.335 idle and 1.336 load voltages on the cpu cap, and load SVI2 vcore is around 1.312. No idea about ripple when load starts however as I don't have an oscilloscope
> 
> You can safely assume that SVI2 vcore is the most accurate software sensor on AM4


In my case its a little different,because at idle i measure at probelt 0.6V to 1.45V

So after reading @The Stilt statement about ryzen 2000 in other forum about SMU – The master of puppets


> SMU – The master of puppets
> 
> Due to the seamless integration of the on-die system management unit (SMU, similar in functionality to PMU on Intel) there are quite many differences compared to the previous AMD desktop microarchitectures when it comes to overclocking.
> 
> At stock, Ryzen has all of the power management features enabled and the SMU runs the whole operation and is in charge for everything. These power management features include various power, current and thermal limiters, voltage controllers and power gating features.
> 
> All of these can be completely ignored, if you have no plans to overclock the CPU.
> 
> For overclocking purposes the engineers at AMD have included a special mode (the "OC Mode"), which will disable all of the limiters, voltage controllers and protections (except the CPU thermal protection) upon the activation.
> 
> The "OC Mode" is automatically activated when the user raises the base frequency (P0 PState) of the CPU. The SMU indicates the activation of the "OC Mode" by sending "0C" code to the diagnostic display (Port 80) of the motherboard.
> 
> Understanding the different CPU frequency states (PStates), their voltages and especially the actual effective voltage is harder than ever before with Zeppelin. Unlike with the older designs (15h family) the boosted PStates (Turbo & XFR) are completely invisible.
> 
> Due to that fact, they are officially called as "Shadow PStates". This means that unlike with the previous designs these PStates are not defined in the standard MSR registers and cannot be modified (or be seen) by the user. The only way the user can even verify their presence is to see them actually firing (i.e. from the actual effective frequency & voltage).
> 
> Understanding the voltages specified for the standard PStates can be confusing as well. That's because in the normal operating mode (i.e. "non-OC") the SMU controls the voltages automatically through the voltage controllers.
> 
> For example, the P0 PState might specify 1.37500V voltage, while the actual effective voltage during the residency in this state is 1.26250V or slightly higher. This is not a glitch, but the normal operation of the CPU. Basically, the voltage specified in the MSR is just the upper limit and the SMU will automatically add a dynamic negative offset to this value, reducing the actual effective voltage. The amount of the negative offset varies depending on load and the temperature. For the tested sample the offsets were -120mV & -144mV for the two highest base PStates (3.6 & 3.2GHz).
> 
> When the "OC Mode" is activated the SMU will disable the voltage controllers, which among other things disables the automatic voltage offsets. This can create an illusion that the power consumption is heavily increasing due to the use of "OC Mode". While technically it is accurate, it is more of a consequence than the actual reason. A vast majority of the increased power consumption comes from the now disabled automatic negative voltage offsets, which causes the actual CPU voltage to increase anything between 50 and 150mV. Because of this behavior, it is advised that the user doesn't increase the CPU voltage right away (when overclocking), but only upon actual demand (as usual).
> 
> One of the major down sides of the "OC-Mode" is that upon activation both Turbo and XFR will be disabled as well. Basically, this means that unless you are able to reach at least the default MSCF / XFR frequency on all cores, then you will essentially be losing single threaded performance compared to stock configuration.


i start doing my own test,as i said at idle the V fluctuate from 0.6 to 1.45V but under load i always had 1.45V at probelt.
According to my 3 different Voltages used with LLC combination Hwinfo read correct the values what i do set in bios for the CPU voltage.In all 3 situations i use Offset vcore.
1. Auto LLC with higher voltage 1.456V
2.LLC2 with lower voltage 1.431V
3. LLC3 with 1.406V
So that 1.45V under load its not the real V what CPU its getting no?


----------



## lcbbcl

Frikencio said:


> Just a tip: LLC Auto is LLC5 on C6H & Ryzen 2


NO no auto its more like LLC1


----------



## Frikencio

lcbbcl said:


> NO no auto its more like LLC1


You can try it


----------



## gupsterg

I was quite surprised before to read members using C6H with Pinnacle Ridge and being able to access Precision Boost Override (ie Precision Boost Overdrive) as AFAIK knew this was a feature of X470.

Today whilst playing with my C6H I saw another feature which is part of C7H, it has AURA On/Off menu by pressing F4. And now in options allows switching off onboard switches, LEDs and Q-Code display. AKA "Stealth mode" as marketed on C7H.



Spoiler




View attachment 180429141230.BMP












Seems to me like as if ASUS forgot that they shouldn't add these features to a year old product, as it could allow them to sell more C7H.

It's a real shame some can't see all the development and support the C6H has had.


----------



## lcbbcl

Frikencio said:


> You can try it


LLC5 should be flat V and for me auto have huge Vdrop


----------



## Frikencio

lcbbcl said:


> LLC5 should be flat V and for me auto have huge Vdrop


For me Auto has 0 Vdroop and highest consumption.


----------



## lcbbcl

Frikencio said:


> For me Auto has 0 Vdroop and highest consumption.


omg now you give me another headache,i will try again to see.
what uefi do you use?mine its 6004 from asus webpage support


----------



## Frikencio

lcbbcl said:


> omg now you give me another headache,i will try again to see.
> what uefi do you use?mine its 6004 from asus webpage support


6004 Official.

+10% CPU Speed gave me +11.4% CPU Score

https://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/3701429/spy/2336494


----------



## hurricane28

gupsterg said:


> https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8...-hero-amd-x470-motherboard-review/index4.html
> 
> https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8...-hero-amd-x370-motherboard-review/index4.html
> 
> The same SuperIO chip is used on C7H as C6H. Some of it's implementation has been changed, below is from C7H highlights PDF, bottom of page 6/top of page 7.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 168617


Yeah, what a shame, guess they didn't learn from the CH6 fiasco after all... Now i can't use Aida64 without my fans going nuts. O well, at least they kinda fixed the sensor reading like voltage and temp so its a start. 

I already contacted Aida64 developer about this, hope they fix it soon. Perhaps its Aida64 because it happened with hardwareinfo64 too but Mumak solved it.. 

IMO Asus and Aida64 should hire Mumak man, he knows how to get things done properly regarding sensor readings etc.


----------



## loganj

1usmus said:


> I'm happy for the people who received the gifts (I have no envy,I have money to buy any product, but my top product simply does not work), I'm upset that I can not work! 15 weeks have passed and bios is inoperable...
> 
> + in games crash after 1 minute at any settings...epic...
> 
> about return:
> 
> They can only replace the processor if it really is not working. But people in the service center will not even turn on it, they will say that everything is fine with him. As a result, I spent my time and money.


why dont you try RMA directly to AMD. i had similar problem with my 1700x and the seg fault bug. The seller did replace the cpu with a even older version (close to launch). This happen 2 times. all cpu had the bug. Eventually i change it directly with AMD without any cost. But of course i had to wait for about 2 weeks.
You should give it a try.

AMD even release a new warranty for new CPU.
But 1st make sure that is CPU that has problem. U don't want to return a good CPU


----------



## gupsterg

hurricane28 said:


> Yeah, what a shame, guess they didn't learn from the CH6 fiasco after all... Now i can't use Aida64 without my fans going nuts. O well, at least they kinda fixed the sensor reading like voltage and temp so its a start.
> 
> I already contacted Aida64 developer about this, hope they fix it soon. Perhaps its Aida64 because it happened with hardwareinfo64 too but Mumak solved it..
> 
> IMO Asus and Aida64 should hire Mumak man, he knows how to get things done properly regarding sensor readings etc.


The thing is AFAIK there is no other SuperIO chip that does as much as that one. So it would mean we'd lose headers, etc. The C7H supports an add on board to allow more headers, just like the C6E/ZE. I'll check the one that came with the ZE to see what chip the add on board has.

I avoid AIDA64 for prolonged use on C6H and ZE. Here is a post where I did ~24hrs run of differing stability testing on ZE. I can pass any AIDA64 stress test, only thing is within or less than 6hrs in I'll have borked fans. So to me even latest releases of AIDA64 are iffy. As shown in the linked post using HWINFO and other programs is a non issue. So draw your own conclusion what is at fault.


----------



## hurricane28

gupsterg said:


> The thing is AFAIK there is no other SuperIO chip that does as much as that one. So it would mean we'd lose headers, etc. The C7H supports an add on board to allow more headers, just like the C6E/ZE. I'll check the one that came with the ZE to see what chip the add on board has.
> 
> I avoid AIDA64 for prolonged use on C6H and ZE. Here is a post where I did ~24hrs run of differing stability testing on ZE. I can pass any AIDA64 stress test, only thing is within or less than 6hrs in I'll have borked fans. So to me even latest releases of AIDA64 are iffy. As shown in the linked post using HWINFO and other programs is a non issue. So draw your own conclusion what is at fault.


I hear ya, its Aida64 as i don't have any problems with any other software than theirs. 

They need to get their act together man, Mumak fixed it also so can Aida64 dev.. 

As for the rest, i really really like this board man. It seems more stable with my 1600. Booted 360 MHz Cl15 RAM too without any problems. 

Now starting to see how much difference and how stable it is.


----------



## haszek

TheRudster said:


> mickeykool said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I noticed that after 3 days computer been on it won't wake up "monitor is still off." I'm wondering if its related to Nvidia drivers and not the ryzen 1700x.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same issue. I mentioned it to @elmor a week or two back but haven't seen anything else since.
> What GPU are you running?
> I'm running a GTX 1080 though I definitely think it's related to the new bios's
Click to expand...

Are you both using afterburner?


----------



## datspike

lcbbcl said:


> In my case its a little different,because at idle i measure at probelt 0.6V to 1.45V
> ...
> So that 1.45V under load its not the real V what CPU its getting no?


No, it's not the real voltage. The voltage on vcore ProbeIT point on C6H is noisy and somehow spikes a lot under load.
If you'll measure the voltage on the back side of the motherboard at the cpu socket capacitor you'll see voltages which are far more closer to SVI2 vcore sensor in HWinfo.

I'm also getting the 0.6-0.9 volt readings from that cpu cap when cpu is at full idle.


----------



## BUFUMAN

majestynl said:


> Great Share again Johan45! Its mentioned few times also by elmor. Most of them are blindly installing al kind of software who arent fully compatible. Remember the issues we had with Ryzen1 and al those SW who wherent ready for Ryzen1(eg: SPD/Aura /Fan SW's etc etc)


Complety wrong in m case, i dont need any asus software for fan, sensor etc. I only use hwinfo and drivers for the system.
Just don't assume that everyone would install that crap. We have enough UEFI screenshot which will show you the sensor issue. Btw you can't load any software their.

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lcbbcl

datspike said:


> No, it's not the real voltage. The voltage on vcore ProbeIT point on C6H is noisy and somehow spikes a lot under load.
> If you'll measure the voltage on the back side of the motherboard at the cpu socket capacitor you'll see voltages which are far more closer to SVI2 vcore sensor in HWinfo.
> 
> I'm also getting the 0.6-0.9 volt readings from that cpu cap when cpu is at full idle.


I see thanks for your reports,i am tired to play eeny meeny miny moe between bios,probelt and hwinfo values.At least now i learn to pay attention what quality should have sensors in a board.In OC situations just a notch in value can make a huge difference in stability.
Now i understand the "fast forward reviews from youtube" they set dram 3200(stability dosen't matter) and multi to 42x then omg CPU its not stable at 1.45V


----------



## MacG32

lordzed83 said:


> Binned 2700x ordered
> https://siliconlottery.com/collections/pinnacleridge/products/2700x42g
> [email protected] 250mhz jump from my 1700x



Just in case anyone's looking for a binned 2700X.


----------



## Frikencio

MacG32 said:


> Just in case anyone's looking for a binned 2700X.


Is that load Vcore ?

SVI2 TFN?


----------



## lcbbcl

Frikencio said:


> Is that load Vcore ?
> 
> SVI2 TFN?


For sure not.


----------



## Frikencio

lcbbcl said:


> For sure not.


What Vcore is it then?

Idle? Load? Load LLC1? Load LLC2?....


----------



## MacG32

Frikencio said:


> Is that load Vcore ?
> 
> SVI2 TFN?



It's listed in the link. 

CPU Multiplier: 42.0
BCLK: 100.0
CPU Vcore: 1.425V


----------



## Frikencio

MacG32 said:


> It's listed in the link.
> 
> CPU Multiplier: 42.0
> BCLK: 100.0
> CPU Vcore: 1.425V


I mean, if with Vdroop it drops to 1.2V.... or 1.425 Load?

How does "Vcore" standalone work?


----------



## MacG32

Frikencio said:


> I mean, if with Vdroop it drops to 1.2V.... or 1.425 Load?
> 
> How does "Vcore" standalone work?



I would think it's set to 1.425V and would go no higher under load. They test with grueling runs of Prime95 to make sure they're completely stable. They also back the multiplier off a bit to guarantee stability. So overclocking with other methods should produce even higher clock results.


----------



## lcbbcl

Frikencio said:


> I mean, if with Vdroop it drops to 1.2V.... or 1.425 Load?
> 
> How does "Vcore" standalone work?


Should be at idle,if not are worst then mine.i will finish ram testing to see mine at 1.42V.Still when you OC ram you need a little bit more V for CPU


----------



## Frikencio

MacG32 said:


> I would think it's set to 1.425V and would go no higher under load, but that's 24/7 voltage. They test with grueling runs of Prime95 to make sure they're completely stable. They also back the multiplier off a bit to guarantee stability. So overclocking with other methods should produce even higher clock results.


So that is 1.425V under Load (after Vdroop).


----------



## Frikencio

lcbbcl said:


> Should be at idle,if not are worst then mine.i will finish ram testing to see mine at 1.42V.Still when you OC ram you need a little bit more V for CPU


I can set 1.42V in the BIOS but under load the Vcore can drop to 1.35V if I do not use LLC. So what Vcore are we talking about? I think it should be Vcore under load.

Also, they only test CPUs with 2x4Gb and 2x8Gb DDR-3000 DRAM slots used.


----------



## lcbbcl

Frikencio said:


> So that is 1.425V under Load (after Vdroop).


Its at idle @Frikencio and under load will be 1.30V LLC auto


----------



## Frikencio

lcbbcl said:


> Its at idle @Frikencio and under load will be 1.30V LLC auto


It would be nice to see that.


----------



## Pilotasso

MacG32 said:


> It's listed in the link.
> 
> CPU Multiplier: 42.0
> BCLK: 100.0
> CPU Vcore: 1.425V


Mine requires 1.367V under load with VDROOP to be stable.


----------



## lcbbcl

Frikencio said:


> I can set 1.42V in the BIOS but under load the Vcore can drop to 1.35V if I do not use LLC. So what Vcore are we talking about? I think it should be Vcore under load.
> 
> Also, they only test CPUs with 2x4Gb and 2x8Gb DDR-3000 DRAM slots used.


i can do 42.5x at 1.45V LLC auto idle(under load 1.356V) so 42x at 1.42V its idle


----------



## MacG32

Frikencio said:


> So that is 1.425V under Load (after Vdroop).



When you set the VCore and everything else is on Auto, it shouldn't go beyond the set voltage. I'm not sure how Vdroop would affect it, but from my tests on the VI, the voltage doesn't go beyond what you set. I'll have to set mine and test it with Prime95 to get exact results.


----------



## Frikencio

Pilotasso said:


> Mine requires 1.367V under load with VDROOP to be stable.


Every motherboard and hardware config will have different vdroop so I do not know why it whould be idle voltage. Stability will vary with different vdroop values.



MacG32 said:


> When you set the VCore and everything else is on Auto, it shouldn't go beyond the set voltage. I'm not sure how Vdroop would affect it, but from my tests on the VI, the voltage doesn't go beyond what you set. I'll have to set mine and test it with Prime95 to get exact results.


This post suggest that the Vcore is under load:


----------



## mickeykool

haszek said:


> Are you both using afterburner?


Yes, and its updated to the latest version.


----------



## lcbbcl

Frikencio said:


> Every motherboard and hardware config will have different vdroop so I do not know why it whould be idle voltage. Stability will vary with different vdroop values.
> 
> This post suggest that the Vcore is under load:


So they idle at 1.48v?and where is the "premium"?


----------



## Frikencio

lcbbcl said:


> So they idle at 1.48v?and where is the "premium"?


Did you test your OC with IBT AVX?

(I can do 4.3Ghz and looks stable but IBT AVX destroys it)


----------



## lcbbcl

Frikencio said:


> Did you test your OC with IBT AVX?


Yesterday yes with PE4 bios 6101 and i passed on maximum and then i flash to 6004 to see if PE have the same bug with multi,i will finish ram stability and i will do again to show you.
i had 42.5x not 43x


----------



## Frikencio

lcbbcl said:


> Yesterday yes with PE4 bios 6101 and i passed on maximum and then i flash to 6004 to see if PE have the same bug with multi,i will finish ram stability and i will do again to show you


Just use 100x42 (or 42.5) manual OC don't trust your throttling CPU


----------



## Pilotasso

How good is this binning guys?  CPU V=1.4V LLC=3 (dont like having 1.367 if LLC=5 is the default on auto)










Also, thats 4 DIMM's @ 3533Mhz CL16 CR=1


----------



## Frikencio

Pilotasso said:


> How good is this binning guys?  CPU V=1.4V LLC=3 (dont like having 1.367 if LLC=5 is the default on auto)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, thats 4 DIMM's @ 3533Mhz CL16 CR=1


That looks pretty nice.

TBH I am just finding the max OC but for 24/7 silent PC I will settle with 4.1Ghz and 1.3V.


----------



## haszek

mickeykool said:


> haszek said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you both using afterburner?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and its updated to the latest version.
Click to expand...

Well I guess even the latest version is doing it. Don't use it for a few days and you'll see.

Not sure why it's doing it only for some people but it is for me as well and few others.


----------



## mickeykool

haszek said:


> Well I guess even the latest version is doing it. Don't use it for a few days and you'll see.
> 
> Not sure why it's doing it only for some people but it is for me as well and few others.


Wasn't aware of this till you mentioned, I disabled mine and will see how it is in few days. 

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## finalheaven

mickeykool said:


> One thing I noticed that after 3 days computer been on it won't wake up "monitor is still off." I'm wondering if its related to Nvidia drivers and not the ryzen 1700x.


Are you also using G-Sync? When this happens I have to manually power off/on the monitor itself. It appears to be a GSync issue for me rather than mobo/bios. Hit the power switch on the monitor or unplug the power cord.


----------



## AmxdPt

@elmor, 

I'm thinking of upgrading my 1800x to a 2700x.
However, because I have the sound card issue: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...en-installing-driver-of-ESSENCE-STX-II/page15

I was wondering if the issue still exists for the 2nd gen Ryzen processors.

I know that Asus was able to replicate the issue on the first gen ryzens and report it to AMD but I have no way of knowing if the issue still exists for the 2nd gen.

Is there anyway Asus could help me knowing that uphand?

Thanks


----------



## MacG32

Frikencio said:


> Every motherboard and hardware config will have different vdroop so I do not know why it whould be idle voltage. Stability will vary with different vdroop values.
> 
> 
> 
> This post suggest that the Vcore is under load:



I understand where your concern is coming from. That's also an Intel processor that was sent in to them, not one they binned and sold themselves. This person may also not be using the QVL components they list for that processor. Can't really compare apples to oranges.

It would state in the link if anything else was changed, so the VCore must drop due to VDroop under load. No load voltage is stated in the link. Their QVL components list the VII, so you can assume that these binned processors will clock higher with different overclocking methods, as the multiplier is backed down a bit to ensure long term stability. Their way of binning is not complex or rocket science and is quite easy to understand.

Side note: Doesn't anyone thoroughly test their overclocks with Prime95 Torture Test Blend and OCCT Linpack AVX anymore?


----------



## Frikencio

MacG32 said:


> I understand where your concern is coming from. That's also an Intel processor that was sent in to them, not one they binned and sold themselves. This person may also not be using the QVL components they list for that processor. Can't really compare apples to oranges.
> 
> It would state in the link if anything else was changed, so the VCore must drop due to VDroop under load. No load voltage is stated in the link. Their QVL components list the VII, so you can assume that these binned processors will clock higher with different overclocking methods, as the multiplier is backed down a bit to ensure long term stability. Their way of binning is not complex or rocket science and is quite easy to understand.
> 
> Side note: Doesn't anyone thoroughly test their overclocks with Prime95 Torture Test Blend and OCCT Linpack AVX anymore?


Well just keep us updated about your binned CPU, so we can test if thar 1.42V is under load (heavy load, minumum Vcore read during a stress test). (My bet is that 1.42V must be under load, idle voltages are not representative of anything to me).

(Minimum Vcore under load should be used to me)


----------



## MacG32

Frikencio said:


> Well just keep us updated about your binned CPU, so we can test if thar 1.42V is under load (heavy load, minumum Vcore read during a stress test). (My bet is that 1.42V must be under load, idle voltages are not representative of anything to me).
> 
> (Minimum Vcore under load should be used to me)



I sure will. I'm excited about getting a higher clocking processor for a change. I know there's not a lot of room for an outstanding overclock, as these are already highly binned from AMD, but I'm still happy with my purchase.


----------



## lcbbcl

@Frikencio i just begun i set 42x with this error in temp i am afraid to go at 42.5x because i need to bump the V and i might encounter the thermal shutdown
now its 80C but 99% sure that the air what go out from radiator its not from this temp.
Here all are auto except vcore = 1.42 as you can see


----------



## Frikencio

lcbbcl said:


> @Frikencio i just begun i set 42x with this error in temp i am afraid to go at 42.5x because i need to bump the V.
> now its 80C but 99% sure that the air what go out from radiator its not from this temp.
> Here all are auto except vcore = 1.42 as you can see


Don't use maximum, use just 10 passes of Standard.

Well I see some things:

Your VRM temps are "high". I don't get that temperature on the VRMs even at 1.45V.
CPU temp is a bit high for 1.3ish volts.
You have a Vdroop of 0.1V (low LLC)

Your have a nice CPU


----------



## lcbbcl

Frikencio said:


> Don't use maximum, use just 10 passes of Standard.
> 
> Well I see some things:
> 
> Your VRM temps are "high". I don't get that temperature on the VRMs even at 1.45V.
> CPU temp is a bit high for 1.3ish volts.
> You have a Vdroop of 0.1V (low LLC)
> 
> Your have a nice CPU


Yea the temps drive me crazy,but here i am on auto Sense MI Skew and Sense MI Offset.Anyway i wait for a better uefi,if they will fix PE4 and will work i am fine.
I did fast a very high and i passed


----------



## Frikencio

Can you share your timmings? I am going to copy.


----------



## lcbbcl

Frikencio said:


> Can you share your timmings? I am going to copy.


For dram?


----------



## Frikencio

lcbbcl said:


> For dram?


Yup, Voltage and Timings.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

i can confirm that the issues on the 2700x are related to the LLC something in between like the cpu/mobo, i left it on auto and my whea errors dissapeared entirely. No more so far. Im using Less voltage too.
Funny tho the voltage i put is the same one displayed/used no vdroop or over shoot other than the 8bit variance because of software limitation to 8bit. 

@1mus thats the same behavior you were describing.


----------



## 1usmus

I do not like changes in the latest bios, they worsen stability, I do not like specter / meltdown patches, they affect the memory subsystem and branch predictors.

I have an idea.

25 files are responsible for SMU settings. There is an opportunity to create a Frankenstein for the old BIOS with a new SMU. I'll let you know about the results later.

_____________________

Do not worry about me, the system is unstable, I have already started to get used to that nothing normally works. lol 
I still have time to send him (2700X) for a replacement, but I will wait for the "pawn move aka new bios"


----------



## lcbbcl

Frikencio said:


> Yup, Voltage and Timings.


Mine are DR,and in HCI i reach just 230% so i am not sure if are 100% stable,i will let them this night to go.
Dram - 1.34V in uefi
Bdram - 1.34V
Soc have LLC2


----------



## lcbbcl

@1usmus what version do you recommend?at least i don't lose time with this bios?


----------



## 1usmus

lcbbcl said:


> @1usmus what version do you recommend?at least i don't lose time with this bios?


3502 has no patches, and in itself is fairly stable. When a new bios comes out, I'll take the SMU from it and insert it into 3502.

I also listen to your suggestions, which bios is the best


----------



## lcbbcl

Hmm soo nice,was about time to see something like this.


----------



## makkusu

Hello everyone!
I have a question about bios 6004 for my 1700. I updated my bios from 3502 and I noticed that I was getting a little jitter and frame drops on games. Then I noticed that my OC (x38, 1.38, LLC 4) was not always there, the multi keep going downt to 15x on some cores and a few on x38. Temps and VCore were fine in CPUz and HWMonitor, but I could see that not all my cores were at 3.8Ghz like they were before in my previous bios. When I fist load into windows all my cores are at x38 and running at 3.8Ghz, then they drop, when I run apps or games, just a few go back to 3.8Ghz and my clocks are not stable. Temps go up to 55C under load, 25C Idle, Vcore drops to 0.589 and maxes at 1.373.

I flashed first normally, I did not F5 my bios or hit the clear cmos button on the back. Then I noticed the issue. The steps I took next were:
1) Clear CMOS with the button on the back, rest, log into windows, restar and go into bios to set my OC, same issue.
2) Clear CMOS with the button on the back, rest, log into windows, shutdown. USe BIOS Flash back (renamed my file to C6H.CAP and drive was FAT32), once it was done let it load into windows, rest, apply OC, same thing happens.

My OC is set:
Core multi 38
Vcore Manual 1.38125
CPU LLC 4

The previous times I tried with the same settings but I also set my DOCP profile for my ram, the last try I didnt because I wanted to check my CPU. 

Is there a new option that I am missing from stopping it from underclocking itself and always run at 3.8Ghz on all cores like in previous Bios ?

Thanks for you time my dudes


----------



## lcbbcl

makkusu said:


> Hello everyone!
> I have a question about bios 6004 for my 1700. I updated my bios from 3502 and I noticed that I was getting a little jitter and frame drops on games. Then I noticed that my OC (x38, 1.38, LLC 4) was not always there, the multi keep going downt to 15x on some cores and a few on x38. Temps and VCore were fine in CPUz and HWMonitor, but I could see that not all my cores were at 3.8Ghz like they were before in my previous bios. When I fist load into windows all my cores are at x38 and running at 3.8Ghz, then they drop, when I run apps or games, just a few go back to 3.8Ghz and my clocks are not stable. Temps go up to 55C under load, 25C Idle, Vcore drops to 0.589 and maxes at 1.373.
> 
> I flashed first normally, I did not F5 my bios or hit the clear cmos button on the back. Then I noticed the issue. The steps I took next were:
> 1) Clear CMOS with the button on the back, rest, log into windows, restar and go into bios to set my OC, same issue.
> 2) Clear CMOS with the button on the back, rest, log into windows, shutdown. USe BIOS Flash back (renamed my file to C6H.CAP and drive was FAT32), once it was done let it load into windows, rest, apply OC, same thing happens.
> 
> My OC is set:
> Core multi 38
> Vcore Manual 1.38125
> CPU LLC 4
> 
> The previous times I tried with the same settings but I also set my DOCP profile for my ram, the last try I didnt because I wanted to check my CPU.
> 
> Is there a new option that I am missing from stopping it from underclocking itself and always run at 3.8Ghz on all cores like in previous Bios ?
> 
> Thanks for you time my dudes


Under clocking its not a terrible idea,but if you use a stress program for the CPU all core will bump to 38x?try IBT,OCCT,Prime95.
You should try disable Global C-state.


----------



## makkusu

lcbbcl said:


> Under clocking its not a terrible idea,but if you use a stress program for the CPU all core will bump to 38x?try IBT,OCCT,Prime95.
> You should try disable Global C-state.


The OC itself is not an issue, is the auto underclocking that is for me. I want it always running at 3.8Ghz like it did before. I was going to run AIDA 64 tonight to revalidate it like I have done in the past. The OC has always been stable for me and it was always running at 3.8. The only reason I noticed that something was going on was the fps drops and the jitter, it was not smooth gaming unlike before.

Thanks for the advice on running the stress programs. I am using AIDA now and I used Prime in the past with this CPU for validation. 

I was thinking about Cool n Quit or Global C-state. Thanks, I will turn G C-State off and check.

EDIT:

Tried with Global C-state disabled, still get the multi drop
I also disabled Performance Boost but with the same result =(


----------



## elguero

1usmus said:


> I do not like changes in the latest bios, they worsen stability, I do not like specter / meltdown patches, they affect the memory subsystem and branch predictors.
> 
> I have an idea.
> 
> 25 files are responsible for SMU settings. There is an opportunity to create a Frankenstein for the old BIOS with a new SMU. I'll let you know about the results later.
> 
> _____________________
> 
> Do not worry about me, the system is unstable, I have already started to get used to that nothing normally works. lol
> I still have time to send him (2700X) for a replacement, but I will wait for the "pawn move aka new bios"


Well, that's what the spectre/meltdown mitigations are supposed to do.


----------



## makkusu

makkusu said:


> The OC itself is not an issue, is the auto underclocking that is for me. I want it always running at 3.8Ghz like it did before. I was going to run AIDA 64 tonight to revalidate it like I have done in the past. The OC has always been stable for me and it was always running at 3.8. The only reason I noticed that something was going on was the fps drops and the jitter, it was not smooth gaming unlike before.
> 
> Thanks for the advice on running the stress programs. I am using AIDA now and I used Prime in the past with this CPU for validation.
> 
> I was thinking about Cool n Quit or Global C-state. Thanks, I will turn G C-State off and check.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Tried with Global C-state disabled, still get the multi drop
> I also disabled Performance Boost but with the same result =(


Hay Dios Mio...
Ok guys... I am stupid AF. So, I installed the new Chipset Driver and I forgot to go and recheck the Windows Power Settings... of course Windows 10 had set it back to (Windows) Balanced. As Soon as I set it back to High Performance it all worked. My OC is up 100% of the time and I am happy, dumb for not checking after the Chipset Driver update but happy.

Learn from a dumb/old mans mystake and remember... check your Windows Power Plan.

Thanks for your help my dudes!

EDIT:
I do not know what exactly is doing this. The latest windows 10 update or the new chipset driver, but everytime I reboot my Power Plan is reset to Balanced. I had to force Local Group Policy Editor to force windows into using a default power plan. It is working not everytime I boot BUT sinde it has a default plan I cannot change the power plan manually, I would have to disable the rule but I never do anyways.

Just giving you a heads up my dudes. The latet update I installed was the 2018-04 Cumulative Update Win10 Ver 1709 KB4093105 (OS Build 16299.402). 

Take care my dudes and good night.


----------



## 3200MHz

Regarding to Ryzen undervolting and underclocking for the purpose of maximum power saving while idling.
Yesterday I sent the question to AMD about lowest operable frequency and voltages for Ryzen. But I'm pretty sure they'll respond in the way: "We do not recommend to change the default parameters and use the CPU behind stock values".

But if HWInfo provides a reliable information, I see that the CPU can undervolts itself in some conditions. While I have the lowest core voltage of 1.337 V, the voltage per CPU core could reach 0.4 V (unfortunately I didn't manage to witness the situation when it came down that low). So maybe P-states underclocking+undervolting will not make any sense, it the CPU itself can put the core to lowest voltage possible.

*UPD*: My mistake: VID - is what has been requested by CPU and not what has been delivered to CPU. So the lowest voltage possible is 0.4 V, and the lowest frequency is above 400 MHz, judging by default P-states settings.


----------



## VicsPC

So a little update on my issue of the system freezing on the splash screen, been three days since i turned the power off, left it unplugged with the cmos battery out and it's started all 3 times now. I kinda feel stupid that i reinstalled windows for nothing, TWICE, and should have instead done what i usually do, drain the system fully. So yea whoever posted that a few pages ago it's a good idea, gets rid of the gremlins lurking around.


----------



## 3200MHz

3200MHz said:


> Regarding to Ryzen undervolting and underclocking for the purpose of maximum power saving while idling.
> Yesterday I sent the question to AMD about lowest operable frequency and voltages for Ryzen. But I'm pretty sure they'll respond in the way: "We do not recommend to change the default parameters and use the CPU behind stock values".


I was wrong.

Here is the response from AMD:


Code:


Please be informed that processors will automatically goes to power saving mode when it is idle and no power is required by the applications.

Minimum CPU core frequency is 300 Mhz. It is always recommended to use the CPU at stock settings as it is optimized for better performance.

Also, settings wrong settings will cause system instability and might cause damage to other hardware.


----------



## AmxdPt

This is the max i can get from my 1800x with 6101:

CPU: 3.9 @ 1.38125v llc2
RAM: 3.3 @ 1.38v (timmings on RTC on screenshot)
@elmor,
I still feel that the temperatures are all over the place.
I'm getting random screen freezes.
This time around I needed more voltage to get to this point.


----------



## gupsterg

@AmxdPt

R7 1800X
F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
C6H "brick edition"  (aka launch board)

For me temps have been sound for a lengthy period, regardless of X CPU or non X used. I stopped using C6H back in Sep 17, but pulled her back in service Jan 18. I always use Sense Mi Skew: [Disabled] in UEFI (AFAIK several months ago [Auto] does default to that, but I still like to set it manually).

She's held the 1800X sweetly at 4.0GHz PState 0 OC, I see some minute swing of VID requirement. That some UEFIs I have tested I used 1.375V, 1.381V or 1.387V. It also depends on what RAM MHz I target and probably what SOC, VDIMM and other settings I fiddle with. I need usually 53.3/60 ohms ProcODT, CAD Bus all 30s and SOC 1.018V to 1.025V, I've even got some passes of 3200MHz or above with 1.0V SOC on this particular CPU  .

She had been up all day yesterday, she didn't even get a break at night.



Spoiler


----------



## Kildar

3200MHz said:


> I was wrong.
> 
> Here is the response from AMD:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Please be informed that processors will automatically goes to power saving mode when it is idle and no power is required by the applications.
> 
> Minimum CPU core frequency is 300 Mhz. It is always recommended to use the CPU at stock settings as it is optimized for better performance.
> 
> Also, settings wrong settings will cause system instability and might cause damage to other hardware.


Hah! I've seen mine drop down to 240 when idle sometimes...


----------



## Frikencio

makkusu said:


> Hay Dios Mio...
> Ok guys... I am stupid AF. So, I installed the new Chipset Driver and I forgot to go and recheck the Windows Power Settings... of course Windows 10 had set it back to (Windows) Balanced. As Soon as I set it back to High Performance it all worked. My OC is up 100% of the time and I am happy, dumb for not checking after the Chipset Driver update but happy.
> 
> Learn from a dumb/old mans mystake and remember... check your Windows Power Plan.
> 
> Thanks for your help my dudes!
> 
> EDIT:
> I do not know what exactly is doing this. The latest windows 10 update or the new chipset driver, but everytime I reboot my Power Plan is reset to Balanced. I had to force Local Group Policy Editor to force windows into using a default power plan. It is working not everytime I boot BUT sinde it has a default plan I cannot change the power plan manually, I would have to disable the rule but I never do anyways.
> 
> Just giving you a heads up my dudes. The latet update I installed was the 2018-04 Cumulative Update Win10 Ver 1709 KB4093105 (OS Build 16299.402).
> 
> Take care my dudes and good night.


Does your Q-Code show "OC" by any chance?
Did you use ASUS P-States in the past by any chance?


----------



## AmxdPt

gupsterg said:


> @AmxdPt
> 
> R7 1800X
> F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
> C6H "brick edition" /forum/images/smilies/tongue.gif (aka launch board)
> 
> For me temps have been sound for a lengthy period, regardless of X CPU or non X used. I stopped using C6H back in Sep 17, but pulled her back in service Jan 18. I always use Sense Mi Skew: [Disabled] in UEFI (AFAIK several months ago [Auto] does default to that, but I still like to set it manually).
> 
> She's held the 1800X sweetly at 4.0GHz PState 0 OC, I see some minute swing of VID requirement. That some UEFIs I have tested I used 1.375V, 1.381V or 1.387V. It also depends on what RAM MHz I target and probably what SOC, VDIMM and other settings I fiddle with. I need usually 53.3/60 ohms ProcODT, CAD Bus all 30s and SOC 1.018V to 1.025V, I've even got some passes of 3200MHz or above with 1.0V SOC on this particular CPU /forum/images/smilies/redface.gif .
> 
> She had been up all day yesterday, she didn't even get a break at night.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 169633
> 
> 
> View attachment 169641


Well, since 6101 temps went up 10C and even with senseMi enabled and 272 offset i still feel that it is 4-5 degrees higher than before.

6101 without sensemi says i'm running a 81c (tdie) while 6001 says 71c.

I always used sense mi disabled aswell but this time around i needed to enable it.

I can't do 4.0 anymore since 6001.
I might be doing something wrong ofc but it feels weired..


----------



## lordzed83

@CarnageHimura
Yesterday destroyed most competition my,


Spoiler


----------



## gupsterg

AmxdPt said:


> Well, since 6101 temps went up 10°C and even with senseMi enabled and 272 offset i still feel that it is 4-5 degrees higher than before.
> 
> I always used sense mi disabled aswell but this time around i needed to enable it.
> 
> I can't do 4.0 anymore since 6001.


Dunno, I've always rolled with manually setting Sense MI skew for donkeys. Also be aware if using Sense MI Skew, PLL changes will also skew temps on top of it.

Sorta wrapped up the P95 run @ 4hrs, IIRC get's me halfway through all sets of FFTs. Then did some RB for ~1hr.



Spoiler


----------



## CarnageHimura

Thats great @lordzed83!! keep the good job! and congratulations!

And... emmm... before someone banns me for be off-theme...

I needed to go back to 3501... in every other BIOS version my machine freezes, but in a weird way, I can be doing anything and the music keeps playing, I can hit Start and the menu apears normally, I can close some apps, another ones don't respond, some few times, sudenly all returns to normally, but always I need to hit the reset button, but in 3501 my 3.8 and 3.9 with the C16 trident's @3200 are totally stable.

I'm only needs to convince me of shutdown Aida in order to keep my fans low... but I need it to feed my LCDSysinfo,


----------



## makkusu

Frikencio said:


> Does your Q-Code show "OC" by any chance?


I do not remember, I would have to check.



Frikencio said:


> Did you use ASUS P-States in the past by any chance?


No

When I noticed that Windows 10 power plan was in Balanced I knew that had something to do with it. Since the bigining, before the chipset drivers had AMD Ryzen Balanced I used High Performance since Windows 10 Balanced doesn't work right. As soon as I did my changes, my OC is on all the time. 

The only things I touch when I OC are DOCP for my ram profile, CPU ratio, Cpu Vcore, SOC, LLC and DRAM boot voltage and I set boot retires to 4 (supposedly cold bot ram erros are not an issue with 6004). It has always worked for me and it is working fine now, other than Windows going back to Balanced after every reboot but since I set a hard default Power Plan I am golden.


----------



## VicsPC

CarnageHimura said:


> Thats great @lordzed83!! keep the good job! and congratulations!
> 
> And... emmm... before someone banns me for be off-theme...
> 
> I needed to go back to 3501... in every other BIOS version my machine freezes, but in a weird way, I can be doing anything and the music keeps playing, I can hit Start and the menu apears normally, I can close some apps, another ones don't respond, some few times, sudenly all returns to normally, but always I need to hit the reset button, but in 3501 my 3.8 and 3.9 with the C16 trident's @3200 are totally stable.
> 
> I'm only needs to convince me of shutdown Aida in order to keep my fans low... but I need it to feed my LCDSysinfo,


Before you do that, try to unplug your machine, turn it off, unplug, then take the cmos battery out and let it sit an hr or so to discharge. I was getting consistent Q8 while i went back to an older BIOS, freeze at splash screen, freeze while installing Windows, freeze while going to the desktop. A clean discharge seems to have made the difference.


----------



## Mandarb

Currently on 6101:
I used to have a 1800X that I replaced with a 2700X, specifically since I had huge cold boot issues. I have 2x 16GB Trident Z 3200MHz CL14. It ran perfectly once I managed to boot, had it pass HCI memtest to 4000%.

Now I have my 2700X and after I was gone for the weekend I'm back to my previous boot issues. Everybody and every test said memory compatibility was boosted on Zen+, and I'm sitting here and am super pissed because it's the same thing all over again.

CPU should be good, RAM is good, is my mainboard maybe to blame? Any other tips?


----------



## dspx

@1usmus

Maybe your failing system has to do something with this:

"I ran into some failures using PB2 and I was able to track these down to NOT being PB2's issue, but rather a Windows Bug. We are using the latest version of Windows 10 64-bit and all its updates that were available on April 17th. We knew we were going to be doing a lot of testing, so we froze our OS updates at that point. What I was finding is that I would get these random power-downs using Cinebench, HWinfo64, and CPUz at the same time. I could not replicate the error without these three programs running simultaneously. At time I just assumed that I was beating on the CPU hard enough to make it fail, until it went into a hard power-down while sitting idle at the desktop, and I could replicate this issue at idle. Talking with AMD and ASUS about this, they asked me to work through the other power profiles we were not using. We use "High Power" for all our testing here. I moved to the Balanced profile, and it still happened. I then moved to the Ryzen Balanced profile, and it was still happening. Once I moved back to the High Performance profile again, I could not repeat the error. I could not replicate the error in Balanced or Ryzen Balanced either. ASUS let me know that there has been a Windows bug identified with this issue. The current solution to the issues seems to be to switch power profiles one or two times and it will correct itself. So if you are having some odd shutdowns, do not assume it is anything hardware or heat related." 

https://m.hardocp.com/article/2018/04/30/amd_precision_boost_2_wraith_prism_deep_dive/6


----------



## Manshonyagger

CarnageHimura said:


> … but I need it to feed my LCDSysinfo,


Same here. Only difference is that I use a Mimo UM-720S USB-Monitor.


----------



## 1usmus

dspx said:


> @1usmus
> 
> Maybe your failing system has to do something with this:
> 
> "I ran into some failures using PB2 and I was able to track these down to NOT being PB2's issue, but rather a Windows Bug. We are using the latest version of Windows 10 64-bit and all its updates that were available on April 17th. We knew we were going to be doing a lot of testing, so we froze our OS updates at that point. What I was finding is that I would get these random power-downs using Cinebench, HWinfo64, and CPUz at the same time. I could not replicate the error without these three programs running simultaneously. At time I just assumed that I was beating on the CPU hard enough to make it fail, until it went into a hard power-down while sitting idle at the desktop, and I could replicate this issue at idle. Talking with AMD and ASUS about this, they asked me to work through the other power profiles we were not using. We use "High Power" for all our testing here. I moved to the Balanced profile, and it still happened. I then moved to the Ryzen Balanced profile, and it was still happening. Once I moved back to the High Performance profile again, I could not repeat the error. I could not replicate the error in Balanced or Ryzen Balanced either. ASUS let me know that there has been a Windows bug identified with this issue. The current solution to the issues seems to be to switch power profiles one or two times and it will correct itself. So if you are having some odd shutdowns, do not assume it is anything hardware or heat related."
> 
> https://m.hardocp.com/article/2018/04/30/amd_precision_boost_2_wraith_prism_deep_dive/6


very interesting information, but in PE default/auto no stability in games too...

Today I did the HCI test for 3 hours, everything is perfect, but the launch of any game - after 1 minute crash... 

p.s. its PB1


----------



## Dbsjej56464

1usmus said:


> very interesting information, but I even have PE default mode / no stability in games...
> 
> Today I did the HCI test for 3 hours, everything is perfect, but the launch of any game - after 1 minute crash...
> 
> p.s. its PB1


Try windows 10 LTSB. Its cured my standby memory stutter issue. If it is a bug, then perhaps the stable build would be better?

Best thing I've done on my system yet, higher CB scores etc


----------



## lordzed83

CarnageHimura said:


> Thats great @lordzed83!! keep the good job! and congratulations!
> 
> And... emmm... before someone banns me for be off-theme...
> 
> I needed to go back to 3501... in every other BIOS version my machine freezes, but in a weird way, I can be doing anything and the music keeps playing, I can hit Start and the menu apears normally, I can close some apps, another ones don't respond, some few times, sudenly all returns to normally, but always I need to hit the reset button, but in 3501 my 3.8 and 3.9 with the C16 trident's @3200 are totally stable.
> 
> I'm only needs to convince me of shutdown Aida in order to keep my fans low... but I need it to feed my LCDSysinfo,/forum/images/smilies/frown.gif


I had it gew times. Never found out whats up.


----------



## lordzed83

1usmus said:


> dspx said:
> 
> 
> 
> @1usmus
> 
> Maybe your failing system has to do something with this:
> 
> "I ran into some failures using PB2 and I was able to track these down to NOT being PB2's issue, but rather a Windows Bug. We are using the latest version of Windows 10 64-bit and all its updates that were available on April 17th. We knew we were going to be doing a lot of testing, so we froze our OS updates at that point. What I was finding is that I would get these random power-downs using Cinebench, HWinfo64, and CPUz at the same time. I could not replicate the error without these three programs running simultaneously. At time I just assumed that I was beating on the CPU hard enough to make it fail, until it went into a hard power-down while sitting idle at the desktop, and I could replicate this issue at idle. Talking with AMD and ASUS about this, they asked me to work through the other power profiles we were not using. We use "High Power" for all our testing here. I moved to the Balanced profile, and it still happened. I then moved to the Ryzen Balanced profile, and it was still happening. Once I moved back to the High Performance profile again, I could not repeat the error. I could not replicate the error in Balanced or Ryzen Balanced either. ASUS let me know that there has been a Windows bug identified with this issue. The current solution to the issues seems to be to switch power profiles one or two times and it will correct itself. So if you are having some odd shutdowns, do not assume it is anything hardware or heat related."
> 
> https://m.hardocp.com/article/2018/04/30/amd_precision_boost_2_wraith_prism_deep_dive/6
> 
> 
> 
> very interesting information, but I even have PE default mode / no stability in games...
> 
> Today I did the HCI test for 3 hours, everything is perfect, but the launch of any game - after 1 minute crash... /forum/images/smilies/frown.gif
> 
> p.s. its PB1
Click to expand...


But does it happen when u turn that crappy xfr off??


----------



## CarnageHimura

VicsPC said:


> Before you do that, try to unplug your machine, turn it off, unplug, then take the cmos battery out and let it sit an hr or so to discharge. I was getting consistent Q8 while i went back to an older BIOS, freeze at splash screen, freeze while installing Windows, freeze while going to the desktop. A clean discharge seems to have made the difference.


ok, I'll try that, thank you!


----------



## LightningManGTS

welp running 6001modded I've been able to sorta get stable 4245mhz cpu and 3544 memory at 1.45v cpu and 1.415v ram. been running into a bit of the thermal limit so to speak and have been trying to tune cpu voltage and llc since. I'll post so shots when I have a clearer picture. on that note @1usmus 6001 might be something worth looking at besides 3502 for Frankenstein bios's since its the last agesa patch before the meltdown spectre stuff rolled out


----------



## HolyFist

Hello, i've upgraded from a 1700 to 2700x, back then i had an issue that when trying to overclock the 1700 it would get stuck at 1550Mhz which was then fixed with a BIOS update along PStates issues.

Then when i was able to Overclock, my CPU temps would rise by a lot when it came to OC the RAM (Gskill F4-4133C19D-16GTZR), i was able to get 3466Mhz with few hours test til it fail, even then the Temperatures were an issue, im talking 15ºC more on the CPU just from OC the RAM.

Now i got the 2700X and these are the temps without any overclock on anything:



















*Notice it doesn't even reach 1600 Multicore on Cinebench.*

I proceed to clear CMOS and install BIOS 6004 and this is what i get just staying on BIOS screen after flash:










I don't know if it's normal to be at 3700Mhz and 1.46V on BIOS but the Temperature is pretty high.

On Windows if i use Ryzen power profile the temps jump between 45 and 60ºC just doing nothing with 5% usage from background running processes, the CPU clocks never go bellow 2Ghz even on Power Saving profile.

The 1700 was the same at 3.9Ghz 1.375V but less, it would jump from 40ºC to 60ºC with just 10% CPU Usage.

I use a H100i and the Wraith Prism is about the same, should i contact ASUS to fix/replace the board?


----------



## CodyPredy

@HolyFist From what I know and has been recommended here by others 6004 has various fan issues. 

I'm currently using the 6101 and haven't experienced any temperature issues even tough I've set the fans to run pretty low (>40 @25% RPM - about 40 degrees in idle).


----------



## LicSqualo

@HolyFist
Looking in HwInfo I see 95°C!!! max temperature during cinebench. This is the reason of your low score.
And also the voltages seems normal, so for me isn't the Mainboard.
The CPU is working, so the only issue I see here is a temperature or perhaps a cooling problem.
Check (a) the airflow in your case if the H100 is equal to the Wraith Prism (!) and (b) double check if the cooler has a proper contact with the CPU.


----------



## HolyFist

CodyPredy said:


> @HolyFist From what I know and has been recommended here by others 6004 has various fan issues.
> 
> I'm currently using the 6101 and haven't experienced any temperature issues even tough I've set the fans to run pretty low (>40 @25% RPM - about 40 degrees in idle).


I was using 6101 prior to this, seems about the same.

What about CPU temps jump by 15 to 20ºC when i overclock the RAM? This happened with the 1700 and now happens with the 2700X.


----------



## LicSqualo

HolyFist said:


> I was using 6101 prior to this, seems about the same.
> 
> What about CPU temps jump by 15 to 20ºC when i overclock the RAM? This happened with the 1700 and now happens with the 2700X.


When you overclock the ram you overclock (or raise the clock) also the Infinity Fabric, inside the CPU. This the reason of the higher CPU temperature.

6101 seems better for my 1700.


----------



## loganj

@1usmus
have u tried to change the PCI-E slot? 
its strange that crash so many times only in games


----------



## Pilotasso

Windows 10 Bugs? maybe this will help: April update.

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/sof...ickid=19AVr3XPO0VHz0aSV7XQsRvhUkj3flTxC1bEQE0


----------



## The Sandman

makkusu said:


> Hay Dios Mio...
> Thanks for your help my dudes!


Grabbed the wrong post sorry, in case you're not aware AIDA is known to cause issues with fan control on the C6H (for some at least).
Many recommend to use only if needed (Cache & Memory test etc) the stress test is not all that demanding anyway. Better off as mentioned previously.



lordzed83 said:


> @CarnageHimura
> Yesterday destroyed most competition my,
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I love this guy! 
Simply amazing. Good job!

Hows that binned chip working for you? (lost track if you had it yet or not)



Pilotasso said:


> Windows 10 Bugs? maybe this will help: April update.
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/sof...ickid=19AVr3XPO0VHz0aSV7XQsRvhUkj3flTxC1bEQE0


Oh no, here we go again lol.
Seems like we just got the last version working, or at least what to watch out for.
Thanks for posting!


----------



## HolyFist

LicSqualo said:


> @HolyFist
> Looking in HwInfo I see 95°C!!! max temperature during cinebench. This is the reason of your low score.
> And also the voltages seems normal, so for me isn't the Mainboard.
> The CPU is working, so the only issue I see here is a temperature or perhaps a cooling problem.
> Check (a) the airflow in your case if the H100 is equal to the Wraith Prism (!) and (b) double check if the cooler has a proper contact with the CPU.


I'll try placing the Wraith Spire again but i just notice another problem.

I've tried Total War Warhammer benchmark and it was stuttery as hell, so i look into GPU-Z and PCIe is stuck at 8X, i went into BIOS force GEN3, still stuck at 8X, i got nothing on other slots that could cause conflict.


PCIe stuck at 8X










The H100i is fine, it works fine on the 4670K i got overclocked, just when i got the 1700 and now the 2700X i have this problem, would be a huge coincidence to be boths CPUs, i contacted ASUS through mail, tomorrow is holiday where i live can't call.


----------



## majestynl

HolyFist said:


> I'll try placing the Wraith Spire again but i just notice another problem.
> 
> I've tried Total War Warhammer benchmark and it was stuttery as hell, so i look into GPU-Z and PCIe is stuck at 8X, i went into BIOS force GEN3, still stuck at 8X, i got nothing on other slots that could cause conflict.
> 
> 
> PCIe stuck at 8X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The H100i is fine, it works fine on the 4670K i got overclocked, just when i got the 1700 and now the 2700X i have this problem, would be a huge coincidence to be boths CPUs, i contacted ASUS through mail, tomorrow is holiday where i live can't call.


Could be a readout issue there, some questions. Some sounds silly but they are just to confirm...

- Did you stick your card in the upper pcie slot? 
- are you ckecking the readings while benchmarking ?
- did you compare fps and not only the low bus interface reading ?
- what info about pcie speed are you seeing on hwinfo graphic card section. ?


----------



## Mandarb

Hey, I wrote a bit back I had cold boot issues with my 1800X and now 2700X (2x Trident Z 3200MHz CL14 16GB). Passes all memtests when it decides to boot up.

Some people gave someone else the advice to unplug the PC, take out the battery amd let the CMOS drain.

Now, I thought since I didn't get any reaction, let's try this. Removed unplugged and removed the battery for 30min, plugged it back... all settings still there. "Hmm.. well, let's do it again!" So did it again, removed the battery for 3h, pushed the CMOS clear button for a minute to make sure everythings drained.. And, everything is still there? I'm on 6101. Is this normal? Amd there's just one battery, right? This is so weird.


----------



## HolyFist

majestynl said:


> Could be a readout issue there, some questions. Some sounds silly but they are just to confirm...
> 
> - Did you stick your card in the upper pcie slot?
> - are you ckecking the readings while benchmarking ?
> - did you compare fps and not only the low bus interface reading ?
> - what info about pcie speed are you seeing on hwinfo graphic card section. ?


Before i continue i'd like to thank everyone trying to help.

- Yes the card is properly slotted.
- The readings on previous page were done with single CB15 Multicore test
- GPU-Z has that little benchmark when you press the ? that always forces 16X if it's working properly.
- 8.0 GT/s on maximum is what HWiNFO shows.

I've placed the Wraith Spire and is worse than the H100i.


















The card works fine on my old system 4670K with ASUS Z87 Pro, i don't know what kind of sorcery is happening here lol.


----------



## lcbbcl

Mandarb said:


> Hey, I wrote a bit back I had cold boot issues with my 1800X and now 2700X (2x Trident Z 3200MHz CL14 16GB). Passes all memtests when it decides to boot up.
> 
> Some people gave someone else the advice to unplug the PC, take out the battery amd let the CMOS drain.
> 
> Now, I thought since I didn't get any reaction, let's try this. Removed unplugged and removed the battery for 30min, plugged it back... all settings still there. "Hmm.. well, let's do it again!" So did it again, removed the battery for 3h, pushed the CMOS clear button for a minute to make sure everythings drained.. And, everything is still there? I'm on 6101. Is this normal? Amd there's just one battery, right? This is so weird.


For clear cmos to work you need to press fast(i mean very fast).

Ohh boy 2 days ago and today i got a complete freeze after i login in windows and while i was opening Hwinfo64.Just a forced shutdown fixed my problem.
Cpu its a stock with default all,just my Ram its at 3200mhz with 1200% HCI passed


----------



## majestynl

HolyFist said:


> Before i continue i'd like to thank everyone trying to help.
> 
> - Yes the card is properly slotted.
> - The readings on previous page were done with single CB15 Multicore test
> - GPU-Z has that little benchmark when you press the ? that always forces 16X if it's working properly.
> - 8.0 GT/s on maximum is what HWiNFO shows.
> 
> I've placed the Wraith Spire and is worse than the H100i.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The card works fine on my old system 4670K with ASUS Z87 Pro, i don't know what kind of sorcery is happening here lol.


Hmm strange... Maybe as an last try you could reset cmos and try again. 
In worst case scenario your could have a slot failure 

BTW sorry don't want to say again but your CPU temps are crazy. Definitely Need to do something!! 1.44v on core


----------



## TheRudster

haszek said:


> Are you both using afterburner?


Nope, no afterburner. No overclock on gpu


----------



## matthew87

Could anyone shed some light on a weird memory stability issue. 

Running Samsung B die at 3466mhz, it can pass 1500% HCI Memtest and 1 hour of GSAT with no errors to speak off. No WHEA errors, crashes, freezes, games and all programmes run absolutely perfectly and stable. 

Fast forward to the next cold start or even warm reboot and randomly i'll get memory errors in both programmes. My memory overclock can go from so solid it can pass 12 hours of HCI and GSAT to unstable/erroring at the drop of a hat. This is with no changes whatsoever to the BIOS. Checking HWInfo and Ryzen Memory Checker timings, voltages and everything are identical between the successful 12+ hour stress tests and the subsequent failures. I can't see what changes or differences are occurring between successful and failed stress tests. 

I've set SoC to 1.09875, DRAM to 1.42, VTTDDR to 0.6930, timings are largely auto with only manual basic CAS and latency settings. 

Any ideas what settings could be impacting this? I'm thinking maybe the fact i've left LLC to auto?


----------



## wingman99

matthew87 said:


> Could anyone shed some light on a weird memory stability issue.
> 
> Running Samsung B die at 3466mhz, it can pass 1500% HCI Memtest and 1 hour of GSAT with no errors to speak off. No WHEA errors, crashes, freezes, games and all programmes run absolutely perfectly and stable.
> 
> Fast forward to the next cold start or even warm reboot and randomly i'll get memory errors in both programmes. My memory overclock can go from so solid it can pass 12 hours of HCI and GSAT to unstable/erroring at the drop of a hat. This is with no changes whatsoever to the BIOS. Checking HWInfo and Ryzen Memory Checker timings, voltages and everything are identical between the successful 12+ hour stress tests and the subsequent failures. I can't see what changes or differences are occurring between successful and failed stress tests.
> 
> I've set SoC to 1.09875, DRAM to 1.42, VTTDDR to 0.6930, timings are largely auto with only manual basic CAS and latency settings.
> 
> Any ideas what settings could be impacting this? I'm thinking maybe the fact i've left LLC to auto?


I have had the same problem as you described overclocking memory. Someone said it is memory training change when rebooting. I'm trying new memory tomorrow.


----------



## 1usmus

*AGESA 1.0.0.3b soon to be available (new beta 4-9th May)*


----------



## 1usmus

lordzed83 said:


> But does it happen when u turn that crappy xfr off??


I checked all the modes and overclocking options, always in the Windows log "nvlddmkm died." I tested the video card, I even installed 1700, there are no problems in games. But at 2700X there are problems ... mysticism


----------



## Dbsjej56464

HolyFist said:


> Before i continue i'd like to thank everyone trying to help.
> 
> - Yes the card is properly slotted.
> - The readings on previous page were done with single CB15 Multicore test
> - GPU-Z has that little benchmark when you press the ? that always forces 16X if it's working properly.
> - 8.0 GT/s on maximum is what HWiNFO shows.
> 
> I've placed the Wraith Spire and is worse than the H100i.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The card works fine on my old system 4670K with ASUS Z87 Pro, i don't know what kind of sorcery is happening here lol.


8.0 GT/s is PCIE 3.0. Mine is the same, only difference is GPU-Z does show x16 for me as well. But as others have said, it's just a readout error.

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCI_Express#PCI_Express_3.0

Also ofc the wraith cooler is gonna be worse than the h100i. The h100i was a good cooler, especially the V2 version. I'm rocking the h110i


----------



## Nijo

1usmus said:


> *AGESA 1.0.0.3b soon to be available (new beta 4-9th May)*


Good, can´t wait to try it. I´m back to 3502. 
None of the 6XXX-Bios works for me, can´t even boot with my 4x 8 GB Hynix-Ram.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

1usmus said:


> I checked all the modes and overclocking options, always in the Windows log "nvlddmkm died." I tested the video card, I even installed 1700, there are no problems in games. But at 2700X there are problems ... mysticism


If you put your old CPU in, does the problems go away? I have the NVLDKM error on the latest build of win 10. I found increasing the power limit in afterburner to 110% and that cured it (WoW seemed to trigger it the most). If that doesn't help it sounds like other hardware issue and not your CPU. 

I'd be looking at the GPU itself and your PSU. The 2700X has higher power draw so I would definitely look at that. This is basically the same stuff I deal with in my day job. 

Personally I'd fresh install an older build of windows to see if it's software, or look at the hardware mentioned above.


----------



## Frikencio

HolyFist said:


> I'll try placing the Wraith Spire again but i just notice another problem.
> 
> I've tried Total War Warhammer benchmark and it was stuttery as hell, so i look into GPU-Z and PCIe is stuck at 8X, i went into BIOS force GEN3, still stuck at 8X, i got nothing on other slots that could cause conflict.
> 
> 
> PCIe stuck at 8X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The H100i is fine, it works fine on the 4670K i got overclocked, just when i got the 1700 and now the 2700X i have this problem, would be a huge coincidence to be boths CPUs, i contacted ASUS through mail, tomorrow is holiday where i live can't call.


Well, you have the *same exact problem* as I have (and yet not resolved). My CPU would reach more than 100ºC and thermal shutdown. It is nice to see that more people have this issue. Until new BIOS arrives, *I mitigated this incident by changing in the BIOS a setting called "T Offset" (just near the SenseMi Skew setting) to a value of 64*. Then I proceeded to overclock my CPU to 4.2Ghz and it worked. At this moment I am with a 24/7 4.1Ghz overclock and 1.35V/LLC3 voltages and the CPU did not blow up. Also tried 1.45V/LLC3 and CPU didn't blow up (remember that @ 1.2V the CPU was throttling and in stock it lowered itself to 1.0V to avoid thermal shuttdown).

I can just insert my old 1700 like you and temperatures are correct. Don't think you have bad cooling of bad thermal grease, it is your (our) motherboard that is defective.

CPU temp in BIOS after "T Offset" change:


----------



## Mandarb

Right, I'm at a loss here. I again unplugged the PC completely, took out the battery, additionally unplugged all the cables from the PSU so that the big capacitors in there don't feed the mainboard. Let it sit for 12h, put everything back in and... first boot gets stuck on the logo, second attempt boots straight into windows. What the ****. Am I unable to clear CMOS completely? Is that even supposed to happen?

I really have no idea what to do, I'm starting to get seriously pissed off with this board, constant cold boot issues. It doesn't seem to be the CPUs, unless both have issues, the memory seems to be fine, I had it pass 4500% HCI memtest without any errors. With my 1800X I would have huge cold boot issues, sometimes, when I managed to boot, after a couple minutes my PC would just go blackscreen and reboot. Some people mentioned Ryzen first gen had issues under 30°C to train memory, so I decided to spring for the 2700X. Now I'm having the same issue with cold boots (minus black screen reboots. Yay?). And the only thing I found was clearing my CMOS completely and not even that works. Can't clear it completely.

So anyone got any ideas what to do? Not that anyone's going to answer, my last two posts with this issue got only "you must press the CMOS clear button fast" as an answer.

Edit: Memory is 2x 16GB Trident Z 3200 CL14. EFI BIOS 6101.


----------



## Frikencio

Mandarb said:


> Right, I'm at a loss here. I again unplugged the PC completely, took out the battery, additionally unplugged all the cables from the PSU so that the big capacitors in there don't feed the mainboard. Let it sit for 12h, put everything back in and... first boot gets stuck on the logo, second attempt boots straight into windows. What the ****. Am I unable to clear CMOS completely? Is that even supposed to happen?
> 
> I really have no idea what to do, I'm starting to get seriously pissed off with this board, constant cold boot issues. It doesn't seem to be the CPUs, unless both have issues, the memory seems to be fine, I had it pass 4500% HCI memtest without any errors. With my 1800X I would have huge cold boot issues, sometimes, when I managed to boot, after a couple minutes my PC would just go blackscreen and reboot. Some people mentioned Ryzen first gen had issues under 30°C to train memory, so I decided to spring for the 2700X. Now I'm having the same issue with cold boots (minus black screen reboots. Yay?). And the only thing I found was clearing my CMOS completely and not even that works. Can't clear it completely.
> 
> So anyone got any ideas what to do? Not that anyone's going to answer, my last two posts with this issue got only "you must press the CMOS clear button fast" as an answer.
> 
> Memory is 2x 16GB Trident Z 3200 CL14.


Did you fill every single timing and subtiming manual? This helps A LOT while POSTing. If you find a value that is stable withing Windows, just copy every timing and subtiming and fill it in the BIOS.


----------



## Mandarb

Frikencio said:


> Did you fill every single timing and subtiming manual? This helps A LOT while POSTing. If you find a value that is stable withing Windows, just copy every timing and subtiming and fill it in the BIOS.


Yes, using manual timings, not DOCP settings, refined with the help of the timing calculator.

But still: why does my CMOS not clear?


----------



## VicsPC

Mandarb said:


> Right, I'm at a loss here. I again unplugged the PC completely, took out the battery, additionally unplugged all the cables from the PSU so that the big capacitors in there don't feed the mainboard. Let it sit for 12h, put everything back in and... first boot gets stuck on the logo, second attempt boots straight into windows. What the ****. Am I unable to clear CMOS completely? Is that even supposed to happen?
> 
> I really have no idea what to do, I'm starting to get seriously pissed off with this board, constant cold boot issues. It doesn't seem to be the CPUs, unless both have issues, the memory seems to be fine, I had it pass 4500% HCI memtest without any errors. With my 1800X I would have huge cold boot issues, sometimes, when I managed to boot, after a couple minutes my PC would just go blackscreen and reboot. Some people mentioned Ryzen first gen had issues under 30°C to train memory, so I decided to spring for the 2700X. Now I'm having the same issue with cold boots (minus black screen reboots. Yay?). And the only thing I found was clearing my CMOS completely and not even that works. Can't clear it completely.
> 
> So anyone got any ideas what to do? Not that anyone's going to answer, my last two posts with this issue got only "you must press the CMOS clear button fast" as an answer.
> 
> Edit: Memory is 2x 16GB Trident Z 3200 CL14. EFI BIOS 6101.


I had the same issue with mine but mine ended up clearing. The fact that yours isn't is def something not right. Id clear cmos with the button then go into the settings, if they're still there after that then you have a mobo problem. If it clears after the cmos clear then id reset by unplugging and what not. For clearing the CMOS all you do is press the button once, doesnt need to be held like the BIOS button. I hope you're not confusing the buttons, the cmos one is the one thats always lit.


----------



## Mandarb

VicsPC said:


> I had the same issue with mine but mine ended up clearing. The fact that yours isn't is def something not right. Id clear cmos with the button then go into the settings, if they're still there after that then you have a mobo problem. If it clears after the cmos clear then id reset by unplugging and what not. For clearing the CMOS all you do is press the button once, doesnt need to be held like the BIOS button. I hope you're not confusing the buttons, the cmos one is the one thats always lit.


I'm attempting to completely reset the CMOS, i.e. get rid of any weird settings that might hang around and cause me any issues. So hitting the button does reset my BIOS, but it does not reset any saved profiles for example (it used to in the past up until 3xxx BIOS I believe).


----------



## Anty

I've found that when "normal" (just press the back button) clear CMOS does not work e.g. I got soft brick what works is to press clear CMOS button, still pressing it push power on button and after sec or two release clear CMOS.


----------



## HolyFist

Sideways2k said:


> 8.0 GT/s is PCIE 3.0. Mine is the same, only difference is GPU-Z does show x16 for me as well. But as others have said, it's just a readout error.
> 
> Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCI_Express#PCI_Express_3.0
> 
> Also ofc the wraith cooler is gonna be worse than the h100i. The h100i was a good cooler, especially the V2 version. I'm rocking the h110i


Yes 8 GT/s is PCIe 3.0 but that doesn't mean it's at 16x, could be GPU-Z needing an update but Total War Warhammer has weird stutters and that's when i look into PCIe, the 1700 didn't have this problem from what i remember.

AIDA64 also shows 8x, Power Plan set to performance in Windows with PCIe settings off doesn't do anything either.

I don't think reinstalling Windows will fix the problem. I had this problem before and games were stuttering too but then i fixed it by removing my Capture Card which was in second big PCIe slot due to problems with Ryzen (Elgato HD60 Pro) and was only way to get it working with Ryzen, however i don't have any other PCIe slots being used right now.

AMD Chipset drivers are installed too.



Frikencio said:


> Well, you have the *same exact problem* as I have (and yet not resolved). My CPU would reach more than 100ºC and thermal shutdown. It is nice to see that more people have this issue. Until new BIOS arrives, *I mitigated this incident by changing in the BIOS a setting called "T Offset" (just near the SenseMi Skew setting) to a value of 64*. Then I proceeded to overclock my CPU to 4.2Ghz and it worked. At this moment I am with a 24/7 4.1Ghz overclock and 1.35V/LLC3 voltages and the CPU did not blow up. Also tried 1.45V/LLC3 and CPU didn't blow up (remember that @ 1.2V the CPU was throttling and in stock it lowered itself to 1.0V to avoid thermal shuttdown).
> 
> I can just insert my old 1700 like you and temperatures are correct. Don't think you have bad cooling of bad thermal grease, it is your (our) motherboard that is defective.
> 
> CPU temp in BIOS after "T Offset" change:


That sounds like i'm cheating the actual thing, by the looks of it, that Offset thing sounds like forcing the board sensors to give a different temperature, which could translate into giving wrong temperatures, which in the end doesn't help.

Basically what i'm trying to say is that the offset thing is lowering the actual value and if you overclock it you could be further increasing the actual temps and damage the chip.

Like i said in previous posts, when i got my 1700 back in July last year and the C6H it also had temperature problems with both the H100i and the Wraith Spire that came with it, i had 1550Mhz stuck on my CPU if i tried to Overclock which apparently was a few new Batches of the CPU that the board had issues with, the PStates would reset if cold boot failed, and Boost never worked even with it enabled on settings instead of Auto, it was fixed with a BIOS that came months after, the temperatures were slightly better but still a problem so i switch back to the 4670k until i got the 2700X yesterday, which to my surprise also has temperature issues.

On top of that i don't even get 1600 points in Cinebench 15 Multi, which someone told me it's because of the temperatures, which makes sense.

This is my first experience with AMD CPUs, first was the 1700 and now the 2700X, you can guess how i feel, but now i feel like the problem is ASUS and not AMD.


----------



## majestynl

Mandarb said:


> Right, I'm at a loss here. I again unplugged the PC completely, took out the battery, additionally unplugged all the cables from the PSU so that the big capacitors in there don't feed the mainboard. Let it sit for 12h, put everything back in and... first boot gets stuck on the logo, second attempt boots straight into windows. What the ****. Am I unable to clear CMOS completely? Is that even supposed to happen?
> 
> I really have no idea what to do, I'm starting to get seriously pissed off with this board, constant cold boot issues. It doesn't seem to be the CPUs, unless both have issues, the memory seems to be fine, I had it pass 4500% HCI memtest without any errors. With my 1800X I would have huge cold boot issues, sometimes, when I managed to boot, after a couple minutes my PC would just go blackscreen and reboot. Some people mentioned Ryzen first gen had issues under 30°C to train memory, so I decided to spring for the 2700X. Now I'm having the same issue with cold boots (minus black screen reboots. Yay?). And the only thing I found was clearing my CMOS completely and not even that works. Can't clear it completely.
> 
> So anyone got any ideas what to do? Not that anyone's going to answer, my last two posts with this issue got only "you must press the CMOS clear button fast" as an answer.
> 
> Edit: Memory is 2x 16GB Trident Z 3200 CL14. EFI BIOS 6101.





Mandarb said:


> I'm attempting to completely reset the CMOS, i.e. get rid of any weird settings that might hang around and cause me any issues. So hitting the button does reset my BIOS, but it does not reset any saved profiles for example (it used to in the past up until 3xxx BIOS I believe).


First of all, dont know if my story will help you or not. But instead of not replying im just going to tell you what i experienced or suggest to you:

- When you clear the cmos, and you enter the post screen you always get a message to hit F1 to enter bios. Dont know if you see that's as an "stuck in logo". And if i remember well and you do nothing and
reboot you will continue to Windows with Stock settings!
- As far as i can remember when i unplugged the battery, my profiles remain intact. Cause clearing CMOS with button on the backside of the Mobo and pressing clear default in bios will leave the profiles for sure!!
- I dont have cold boot issues since a while on my 1800x and the CH6. I always set Re-try memory training to 3x. Did you try this ?
- Are you setting the Dram Boot voltage same as your dram voltage?
- Are you experiencing the same cold boot issues with stock settings ?
- Did you ever read or tried the suggestions from elmor on Page 1 of this thread under "Cold boot issues and AMD CBS reset after DRAM training fails (F9 POST code)" ?

I understand your frustrations and hope you can fix it asap.
Cheers!!


----------



## lordzed83

1usmus said:


> I checked all the modes and overclocking options, always in the Windows log "nvlddmkm died." I tested the video card, I even installed 1700, there are no problems in games. But at 2700X there are problems ... mysticism


Well My 2700x is on the way so will see how I get on with it. Gotta remember to take photo of batch number so we will know what Silicone lottery uses assuming they know what batch number is best


----------



## VicsPC

Mandarb said:


> I'm attempting to completely reset the CMOS, i.e. get rid of any weird settings that might hang around and cause me any issues. So hitting the button does reset my BIOS, but it does not reset any saved profiles for example (it used to in the past up until 3xxx BIOS I believe).


Yea only way to get rid of profiles is to reflash or flashback the BIOS. Try this. Clear cmos, reflash with flashback (if it doesnt work try a different usb stick, out of the 3 i have only my sandisk ultra would work), load back into the bios so it completes the installation. Then, clear cmos twice for good measure, psu switch off, unplug then take the battery out. Now gigabyte did tell me to short out the cmos battery socket but Im not sure if it works on the Asus as well, its gigabytes way of discharging/clearing the cmos i believe. Then let it sit a couple hours and should be fine. I only did like 30mins and the past 4 days i haven't frozen at the splash screen, im on 6101 and went back to 1107 and kept getting code 8s and it was a nightmare.


----------



## Frikencio

HolyFist said:


> Yes 8 GT/s is PCIe 3.0 but that doesn't mean it's at 16x, could be GPU-Z needing an update but Total War Warhammer has weird stutters and that's when i look into PCIe, the 1700 didn't have this problem from what i remember.
> 
> AIDA64 also shows 8x, Power Plan set to performance in Windows with PCIe settings off doesn't do anything either.
> 
> I don't think reinstalling Windows will fix the problem. I had this problem before and games were stuttering too but then i fixed it by removing my Capture Card which was in second big PCIe slot due to problems with Ryzen (Elgato HD60 Pro) and was only way to get it working with Ryzen, however i don't have any other PCIe slots being used right now.
> 
> AMD Chipset drivers are installed too.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like i'm cheating the actual thing, by the looks of it, that Offset thing sounds like forcing the board sensors to give a different temperature, which could translate into giving wrong temperatures, which in the end doesn't help.
> 
> Basically what i'm trying to say is that the offset thing is lowering the actual value and if you overclock it you could be further increasing the actual temps and damage the chip.
> 
> Like i said in previous posts, when i got my 1700 back in July last year and the C6H it also had temperature problems with both the H100i and the Wraith Spire that came with it, i had 1550Mhz stuck on my CPU if i tried to Overclock which apparently was a few new Batches of the CPU that the board had issues with, the PStates would reset if cold boot failed, and Boost never worked even with it enabled on settings instead of Auto, it was fixed with a BIOS that came months after, the temperatures were slightly better but still a problem so i switch back to the 4670k until i got the 2700X yesterday, which to my surprise also has temperature issues.
> 
> On top of that i don't even get 1600 points in Cinebench 15 Multi, which someone told me it's because of the temperatures, which makes sense.
> 
> This is my first experience with AMD CPUs, first was the 1700 and now the 2700X, you can guess how i feel, but now i feel like the problem is ASUS and not AMD.


Well they are fake temps. Just trust your liquid and socket temps (socket temp + 20ºC should equal more or less to Tdie on load). The board is *already giving you wrong temperatures* so I just turned the table on my favor. Just don't be too reckless when OCing and everything should be ok.


----------



## HolyFist

Frikencio said:


> Well they are fake temps. Just trust your liquid and socket temps (socket temp + 20ºC should equal more or less to Tdie on load). The board is *already giving you wrong temperatures* so I just turned the table on my favor. Just don't be too reckless when OCing and everything should be ok.


Ok thank you, but your picture shows negative temperature, is there a way to reduce just by 10ºC? Because it seems to be the socket temperature.

Also here's some screenshots i took now in Guild Wars 2.

https://imgur.com/a/MDT3AV6

All cores reporting 4Ghz (Game is Windowed Fullscreen), i thought Boost was one core only? Shouldn't it be like single core boost? Cause the CPU is 3.7Ghz.

And both AIDA64 and GPU-Z showing 8X, while most people say difference is minimal i can tell the difference and some games act weird, like Total War Warhammer 2, this might be because RAM at default 2133Mhz but like i said i can't even touch the RAM or the temps increase by at least 15ºC.

I also never seen it go to 4.35Ghz even on Cinebench.

And even if the temps are wrong by 10ºC, it reported 96ºC on Cinebench max, which means it would still reach 86ºC at stock, nothing overclocked and that's crazy.

I think my board is crazy.


----------



## lcbbcl

1usmus said:


> *AGESA 1.0.0.3b soon to be available (new beta 4-9th May)*


Amd release?if so i doubt that we will have very soon a new UEFI,or maybe they just do copy paste and then let us brake the keyboards.


----------



## Mandarb

majestynl said:


> Mandarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, I'm at a loss here. I again unplugged the PC completely, took out the battery, additionally unplugged all the cables from the PSU so that the big capacitors in there don't feed the mainboard. Let it sit for 12h, put everything back in and... first boot gets stuck on the logo, second attempt boots straight into windows. What the ****. Am I unable to clear CMOS completely? Is that even supposed to happen?
> 
> I really have no idea what to do, I'm starting to get seriously pissed off with this board, constant cold boot issues. It doesn't seem to be the CPUs, unless both have issues, the memory seems to be fine, I had it pass 4500% HCI memtest without any errors. With my 1800X I would have huge cold boot issues, sometimes, when I managed to boot, after a couple minutes my PC would just go blackscreen and reboot. Some people mentioned Ryzen first gen had issues under 30°C to train memory, so I decided to spring for the 2700X. Now I'm having the same issue with cold boots (minus black screen reboots. Yay?). And the only thing I found was clearing my CMOS completely and not even that works. Can't clear it completely.
> 
> So anyone got any ideas what to do? Not that anyone's going to answer, my last two posts with this issue got only "you must press the CMOS clear button fast" as an answer.
> 
> Edit: Memory is 2x 16GB Trident Z 3200 CL14. EFI BIOS 6101.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mandarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm attempting to completely reset the CMOS, i.e. get rid of any weird settings that might hang around and cause me any issues. So hitting the button does reset my BIOS, but it does not reset any saved profiles for example (it used to in the past up until 3xxx BIOS I believe).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, dont know if my story will help you or not. But instead of not replying im just going to tell you what i experienced or suggest to you:
> 
> - When you clear the cmos, and you enter the post screen you always get a message to hit F1 to enter bios. Dont know if you see that's as an "stuck in logo". And if i remember well and you do nothing and
> reboot you will continue to Windows with Stock settings!
> - As far as i can remember when i unplugged the battery, my profiles remain intact. Cause clearing CMOS with button on the backside of the Mobo and pressing clear default in bios will leave the profiles for sure!!
> - I dont have cold boot issues since a while on my 1800x and the CH6. I always set Re-try memory training to 3x. Did you try this ?
> - Are you setting the Dram Boot voltage same as your dram voltage?
> - Are you experiencing the same cold boot issues with stock settings ?
> - Did you ever read or tried the suggestions from elmor on Page 1 of this thread under "Cold boot issues and AMD CBS reset after DRAM training fails (F9 POST code)" ?
> 
> I understand your frustrations and hope you can fix it asap.
> Cheers!!
Click to expand...

It didn't prompt me to F1 for setup, which was one of the weird things, it went straight to windows. I meant the splash/post screen with the ROG logo, sometimes it gets stuck earlier and screen just stays black

For boot voltage I leave it currently on auto, it was suggested that a couple pages back that setting a different value was causing issues. I did have a higher value set before. Didn't help.

At stock it usually boots fine. But I've had it get stuck on the ROG logo screen once or twice. It also happened that the BIOS would freeze while changing settings.

I'm going to reflash 6101 outside of the BIOS with the BIOS reflash from a new USB stick that I reformatted to fat32 with a complete format (no quick format).


----------



## majestynl

Mandarb said:


> It didn't prompt me to F1 for setup, which was one of the weird things, it went straight to windows. I meant the splash/post screen with the ROG logo, sometimes it gets stuck earlier and screen just stays black
> 
> For boot voltage I leave it currently on auto, it was suggested that a couple pages back that setting a different value was causing issues. I did have a higher value set before. Didn't help.
> 
> At stock it usually boots fine. But I've had it get stuck on the ROG logo screen once or twice. It also happened that the BIOS would freeze while changing settings.
> 
> I'm going to reflash 6101 outside of the BIOS with the BIOS reflash from a new USB stick that I reformatted to fat32 with a complete format (no quick format).


Im not saying setting it as an different value then your DRAM voltage but manualy setting the same value there! Im doing this since the launch of CH6. Same goes for re-try training the dram to 3x.
Dont forget to correct naming the bios file while flashing true bios flash back option on the backside of mobo!

Keep us updated!


----------



## Dbsjej56464

HolyFist said:


> Yes 8 GT/s is PCIe 3.0 but that doesn't mean it's at 16x, could be GPU-Z needing an update but Total War Warhammer has weird stutters and that's when i look into PCIe, the 1700 didn't have this problem from what i remember.
> 
> AIDA64 also shows 8x, Power Plan set to performance in Windows with PCIe settings off doesn't do anything either.
> 
> I don't think reinstalling Windows will fix the problem. I had this problem before and games were stuttering too but then i fixed it by removing my Capture Card which was in second big PCIe slot due to problems with Ryzen (Elgato HD60 Pro) and was only way to get it working with Ryzen, however i don't have any other PCIe slots being used right now.
> 
> AMD Chipset drivers are installed too.


Ah that is annoying! I've just check on my 1700x and I'm showing x16 in GPU-Z lets hope this new AGESA sorts these issues out for you guys. My windows advice was to someone else  Don't think that would help you.

Hope you get it resolved soon.


----------



## skline00

1usmus said:


> *AGESA 1.0.0.3b soon to be available (new beta 4-9th May)*


1usmus, what changes do you expect from AGESA 1.0.0.3b?


----------



## Neoony

Mandarb said:


> VicsPC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same issue with mine but mine ended up clearing. The fact that yours isn't is def something not right. Id clear cmos with the button then go into the settings, if they're still there after that then you have a mobo problem. If it clears after the cmos clear then id reset by unplugging and what not. For clearing the CMOS all you do is press the button once, doesnt need to be held like the BIOS button. I hope you're not confusing the buttons, the cmos one is the one thats always lit.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm attempting to completely reset the CMOS, i.e. get rid of any weird settings that might hang around and cause me any issues. So hitting the button does reset my BIOS, but it does not reset any saved profiles for example (it used to in the past up until 3xxx BIOS I believe).
Click to expand...

Use this method to completely clear everything out of BIOS
This will erase it in a similar way you would format a drive with zeros.

http://www.overclock.net/#/topics/1640394?page=1


----------



## Mandarb

majestynl said:


> Im not saying setting it as an different value then your DRAM voltage but manualy setting the same value there! Im doing this since the launch of CH6. Same goes for re-try training the dram to 3x.
> Dont forget to correct naming the bios file while flashing true bios flash back option on the backside of mobo!
> 
> Keep us updated!


Flashing worked fine, so far everything seems to be ok, not getting stuck. Reentered everything manually, increased retry to 4 and currently running HCI memtest. The real test will be when I had the PC shut down for a while.


----------



## y0bailey

6004 has been a complete dumpster fire for me. My Corsair Hynix 8gb x 2 was stable with 3502 at 3200mhz, cannot get it stable no matter what on 6004. Gave up trying, back to 3502. 

Hope whatever changes don't get carried over into future BIOS, because 6004 is garbage.


----------



## Frikencio

Tried 4.15Ghz @ 1.336V on my Fake Thermal Shutdown CPU.

LLC3 Vdroop just to 1.3V.


----------



## HolyFist

Talking about LLC, back when i had my Ryzen 1700 despite the high temps, i got it stable at 3.9Ghz with 1.375V and LLC5, which obviously made the temps even higher, but it would go max 86ºC with CB15 on top of 3466Mhz RAM (the RAM was the actual problem in terms of stability even at CPU stock).

I noticed the VCore going for 1.43 sometimes, so i got a few questions, is it normal VCore to go that high with LLC?

Is LLC5 too much even with VCore not being high at all?

My Ryzen 2700X goes into 1.46 sometimes at stock according to latest HWiNFO and in BIOS it shows about the same with over 50ºC as soon as BIOS starts with everything on defaults (BIOS 6004 and 6101), is it normal for the VCore to go that high with everything stock?


----------



## 1usmus

Sideways2k said:


> If you put your old CPU in, does the problems go away? I have the NVLDKM error on the latest build of win 10. I found increasing the power limit in afterburner to 110% and that cured it (WoW seemed to trigger it the most). If that doesn't help it sounds like other hardware issue and not your CPU.
> 
> I'd be looking at the GPU itself and your PSU. The 2700X has higher power draw so I would definitely look at that. This is basically the same stuff I deal with in my day job.
> 
> Personally I'd fresh install an older build of windows to see if it's software, or look at the hardware mentioned above.


if I put in 1700 - no problems. The power supply is good, corsair hx750i



lcbbcl said:


> Amd release?if so i doubt that we will have very soon a new UEFI,or maybe they just do copy paste and then let us brake the keyboards.





skline00 said:


> 1usmus, what changes do you expect from AGESA 1.0.0.3b?


1.0.0.3b is available to motherboard manufacturers as early as 2 weeks, the first BIOS can already be downloaded for 350 asrock boards (*L4.73A *on AGESA 1.0.0.3b ftp://asrock.cn/BIOS/AM4/)
which changes ? I did not make an autopsy ... at the moment I'm still trying to get the system to be stable


----------



## usoldier

Guys remenber that odd problems way way ago freezes 20sec to 1 min in OCCT / Intelburntest / Realbench - always had them for ever and today with new windows patch all gone YAY no more freezes during stress tests <3


----------



## AndehX

Jesus christ, how long does it take ASUS to reply to emails? I've been waiting since Friday last week. I'm getting a bit annoyed and impatient now.


----------



## Neoony

usoldier said:


> Guys remenber that odd problems way way ago freezes 20sec to 1 min in OCCT / Intelburntest / Realbench - always had them for ever and today with new windows patch all gone YAY no more freezes during stress tests <3


Somehow that was helped for some people after they installed Process Lasso ( https://bitsum.com/ )
(example post: http://www.overclock.net/forum/10-a...-haven-t-seen-much-method-2.html#post26828777 )

Not exactly sure why, but my guess is that the ProBalance feature of the Process Lasso would kick in if something was using resources way too much and put its priority down. And that would help the freezes. 
(which would mean that the system simply didnt have enough resources for the critical OS services, while something is 100% stressing it)

Or maybe it was something else about Process Lasso, not sure...
But some people helped it just by installing Process Lasso.

Just for your information.  ( if the issue ever comes back xD )
Nice to hear its fixed for you anyways


----------



## zGunBLADEz

AndehX said:


> Jesus christ, how long does it take ASUS to reply to emails? I've been waiting since Friday last week. I'm getting a bit annoyed and impatient now.


They forgot about this board as soon the vii came out if you think before was bad think again. 

All we getting from now on are crumbs


----------



## usoldier

Neoony said:


> Somehow that was helped for some people after they installed Process Lasso ( https://bitsum.com/ )
> (example post: http://www.overclock.net/forum/10-a...-haven-t-seen-much-method-2.html#post26828777 )
> 
> Not exactly sure why, but my guess is that the ProBalance feature of the Process Lasso would kick in if something was using resources way too much and put its priority down. And that would help the freezes.
> (which would mean that the system simply didnt have enough resources for the critical OS services, while something is 100% stressing it)
> 
> Or maybe it was something else about Process Lasso, not sure...
> But some people helped it just by installing Process Lasso.
> 
> Just for your information.  ( if the issue ever comes back xD )
> Nice to hear its fixed for you anyways


I was using Process Lasso to set the stress tests at low priority that made freezes go way now i dont need it anymore , Iam so happy its was a Windows Bug for shure IMO .


----------



## sr1030nx

MishelLngelo said:


> Except for not being able to run my RAM faster than 3333MHz and Precision Boost being somewhat flaky my 2700x is running good up to 42.25 GHz but with "forced" OC on all cores. Voltages and other sensors are right on the money, verified thru multiple sources including measuring at the back of socket. Downclocking with offsets is still as bad (or good) as with my previous 1700x processor.
> 
> After seeing all those problems with CH6 I'm just going for Prime x470 Pro which I have on order.




Try enabling geardown mode, that's what got my 2600x ram stable at 3466. Haven't tried going to 3600 yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neoony

usoldier said:


> I was using Process Lasso to set the stress tests at low priority that made freezes go way now i dont need it anymore , Iam so happy its was a Windows Bug for shure IMO .


Right, I thought I remembered seeing you mention Process Lasso in relation to this long time before


----------



## HolyFist

Ok, last resort attempt.

When i got the Ryzen 1700 last year i also bought a new PSU, and that PSU was the Seasonic X750, as i thought my Corsair GS700 wasn't good enough and i was having trouble Overclock the 1700.

Today i put back the GS700 and while the issues i was having aren't completely gone, the temperatures decreased by 5ºC.

I did CB15 Multi 2 times and i got a better result, i was able to get 1709 points (60 points more than the best i got before), and according to HWiNFO the temps didn't go above 79ºC which is still high but i did CB15 2 times instead, i launched Black Desert, in this case previously i'd go commonly above 70ºC in Black Desert whereas now it seems to stay bellow 60ºC in the exact same place and server.

To add this is the old pic:










And this now









Look at the core frequency too, i'm now getting close to 4.3Ghz boost and temps are lower.

I dunno anymore, i haven't placed the GS700 in it's place on the NZXT H440 yet as i wanted to try and see what would happen.

So what exactly is happening here, why is the Corsair GS700 giving better results than the Seasonic X750?

PS: The Corsair GS700 is the first one, not the 80 Plus.

Edit: I noticed the Bus clock thing after i posted this, i went into BIOS and set AI Overclock Tuner to Default and is back to the same, including Clocks and Temps. I'll just send this for Diagnosis, sigh.


----------



## stewwy

Lol almost had me 





second pic is a 2700  9you forgot to blur the bars


----------



## HolyFist

Its the same CPU i just didn't take the screenshot on first attempt and reopen the application to take the screenshot since after CB15 i went to test GW2 and Black Desert. The 1700 scores are the scores i had with the 1700 i overclock.

I wonder why ASUS load defaults in BIOS sets the AI OC to Default, it causes the temps to go up and performs worse, on the other hand i wonder why Auto sets bus to 100.6

Either way the issues remain despite Auto giving lower temps and better results.

And is says 3.73 instead of 3.7Ghz due to that.


----------



## m00ter

Hey all.... sorry, not been on the thread for ages but am at my wits end and am wondering if anyone has experienced the same issue.

In short, my C6H hangs at code 61 during boot. It still boots eventually and is ROCK SOLID when it's up and running.

I've tried everything.... reflash bios (6004), unplug all USBs, OC vs stock, reseat GFX/RAM, try with single sticks in different slots, even reinstalled Windows. Nothing works.

Any ideas? Am thinking it has to be the bios. My machine has been awesome and never skips a beat, but thinking back the problem first started a while ago, perhaps when I flashed the previous bios. It was intermittent then (or seemed to only happen on restart, not cold boot), but now it's happening all. the. time. and is driving me a bit nuts.

Reinstalling Windows was painfully slow as it naturally wanted to reboot 20 times, and there I am waiting at Code 61 each time!!

Any and all help / advice appreciated. Am tempted to just sell the board and get a different one but am reluctant to pull apart a rig that's otherwise perfect.


----------



## CarnageHimura

I've read someone with a peculiar cursor glitch, the cursor changes between normal and bussy all the time, I have solved it, aparently is a windows glitch, only needs to shut down, unplug mouse, power on and when windows is loaded, plug mouse again, that works for me!!


----------



## HolyFist

Anyone knows what changes when the AI Overclock Tuner in BIOS is set to Auto vs Default?


----------



## BUFUMAN

usoldier said:


> Guys remenber that odd problems way way ago freezes 20sec to 1 min in OCCT / Intelburntest / Realbench - always had them for ever and today with new windows patch all gone YAY no more freezes during stress tests <3


Which one??

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BUFUMAN

HolyFist said:


> Anyone knows what changes when the AI Overclock Tuner in BIOS is set to Auto vs Default?


+1

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mandarb

Dang, PC booted with stock RAM speeds after being shutdown for 3h.. At least it booted and didn't hang like before..


----------



## elmor

lordzed83 said:


> @raja @elmor It's here so as promised Saiyan with Asus photo :]
> Now run 5k back home do 1 hour training drive My Dragon ball themed 350Z back pick up and let the FUN tests begin



Haha what the




kundica said:


> @elmor and others. Waking from sleep while using PE3 basically causes the processor to behave like stock. If anyone else can confirm this, that'd be great.
> 
> I've also noticed that my CPU will only reach 4150 max all core with PE3 if I cold boot from a cool state. It doesn't matter how long it runs or how warm it gets it'll continue to do 4150, but if I restart the system after that initial cold boot, it will max at 4125.



Confirmed the sleep bug with Level 3/4 and variable frequency being applied. Not sure if it will be possible to sort either of those as the function is basically a hack.




lcbbcl said:


> @elmor can you make some light for my situation?
> As you can see in this screen shoot CPU SVI2 TFN under load its 1.356V, Asus EC show Vcore 1.417V and my DMM show me 1.45V(without fluctuations) measured at probelt.
> I am using 6004(asus webpage) and Vcore its offset mode



SVI2 TFN Voltage readings are correct.




hurricane28 said:


> Fan issue still exist even on newest x470 motherboard...
> 
> @elmor, why isn't this fixed yet? I can't use Aida64 for cash memory bench without my fans spinning to 100%...



Couldn't change the SIO due to politics, planning and vendor contracts. The same BIOS/SW fix will be deployed for all affected AM4/TR4 boards. I didn't expect it to take this long to release it, sorry for the delays.




TheRudster said:


> I have the same issue. I mentioned it to @elmor a week or two back but haven't seen anything else since.
> What GPU are you running?
> I'm running a GTX 1080 though I definitely think it's related to the new bios's



Any further info you can provide to make this easier to replicate?


----------



## Mandarb

majestynl said:


> Im not saying setting it as an different value then your DRAM voltage but manualy setting the same value there! Im doing this since the launch of CH6. Same goes for re-try training the dram to 3x.
> Dont forget to correct naming the bios file while flashing true bios flash back option on the backside of mobo!
> 
> Keep us updated!


Well, not successful... now I can't boot at 3200MHz anymore, PC reverts to 2133MHz all the time. BUT at least I'm booting into windows and not hanging all the time. Weee?

What about CLDO VDDP voltage? What did users with 16GB dual rank modules set it to? I'm really just about to give up on this stuff. So many weird issues. And we're one year after release and I even have a new CPU with a supposedly much improved IMC. *le sigh*


----------



## wingman99

matthew87 said:


> Could anyone shed some light on a weird memory stability issue.
> 
> Running Samsung B die at 3466mhz, it can pass 1500% HCI Memtest and 1 hour of GSAT with no errors to speak off. No WHEA errors, crashes, freezes, games and all programmes run absolutely perfectly and stable.
> 
> Fast forward to the next cold start or even warm reboot and randomly i'll get memory errors in both programmes. My memory overclock can go from so solid it can pass 12 hours of HCI and GSAT to unstable/erroring at the drop of a hat. This is with no changes whatsoever to the BIOS. Checking HWInfo and Ryzen Memory Checker timings, voltages and everything are identical between the successful 12+ hour stress tests and the subsequent failures. I can't see what changes or differences are occurring between successful and failed stress tests.
> 
> I've set SoC to 1.09875, DRAM to 1.42, VTTDDR to 0.6930, timings are largely auto with only manual basic CAS and latency settings.
> 
> Any ideas what settings could be impacting this? I'm thinking maybe the fact i've left LLC to auto?


Try reseating the memory a couple of times, it seems to be working for me.


----------



## hurricane28

elmor said:


> Haha what the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confirmed the sleep bug with Level 3/4 and variable frequency being applied. Not sure if it will be possible to sort either of those as the function is basically a hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SVI2 TFN Voltage readings are correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't change the SIO due to politics, planning and vendor contracts. The same BIOS/SW fix will be deployed for all affected AM4/TR4 boards. I didn't expect it to take this long to release it, sorry for the delays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any further info you can provide to make this easier to replicate?


I understand. Asus probably bought thousands if not millions of these sensors so replacing them goes out the window. 

Other than problems with Aida64, this board is a lot more stable. I can even run 3600 MHz RAM now. 
I also notice that some new settings are not there, are they only appear on the new 2000 series CPU's? I mean, Eclk etc. 

Thx again man.


----------



## gupsterg

@hurricane28

Yes eCLK only on "Pinnacle Ridge" aka 2600/X and 2700/X,


----------



## hurricane28

gupsterg said:


> @hurricane28
> 
> Yes eCLK only on "Pinnacle Ridge" aka 2600/X and 2700/X,


Alright, thnx dude. 

How does your CH7 perform and how do you like it?


----------



## gupsterg

NP  , no idea on C7H yet, been a bit busy with work to start a build .

All I know currently is :heart: the R7 1800X+C7H   . Rerun of P95, custom 8K 4096K 13GB. It took ~7.5hrs to to all FFTs, so some been on loop 2 as it was ~12hr run.



Spoiler






























Last screenie is PWM check.

Rerun RB 1hr.



Spoiler






















Doing 1hr Y-Cruncher and sorta wrapping up 3333MHz Fast on UEFI 6101 with PState 0 as 4.0GHz. So tempted to use WC on this chip. Just lacking time....


----------



## Maxcielle

what is the current last BIOS so I can upgrade?


----------



## MacG32

6101. It's listed in the first post under BIOS. 


I've retired my old VI and now have a new VII Wi-Fi installed. I'll have my 2700X sometime Friday. See you all around. :thumb:


----------



## zyplex

In addition to ******ed high temperatures with R7 2700X, is there a reason why NZXT CAM report 31°C liquid temp and HWiNFO is telling me 35°C? Do we have an overall problem of temperature reading across the board with BIOS 6101?


----------



## Leftezog

So I have CH6 WI-FI at bios 3502 and I'm thinking of upgrading the bios to 6004 or 6101. What is the best according dram memory oc stability? Right now I have my 3600c16 tridentz kit at 3333c14 and I'm asking because I heard about some instability of memory and cpu oc's in the last bioses. What it's your advice guys?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Leftezog said:


> So I have CH6 WI-FI at bios 3502 and I'm thinking of upgrading the bios to 6004 or 6101. What is the best according dram memory oc stability? Right now I have my 3600c16 tridentz kit at 3333c14 and I'm asking because I heard about some instability of memory and cpu oc's in the last bioses. What it's your advice guys?


stay there tight the timmings the best you can call it a day.

Bcuz after 3333 is when the trouble begins even on the 2700x.

Leave the cpu at stock test ram first with hci ((do no use gsat if you want to make sure)) use hci instead do a 1000% run after that try overclocking the cpu. thats it.


----------



## HolyFist

So i'm the only one suffering from PCIe stuck at 8X with the Ryzen 2700X? I wonder if this is a chipset limitation with the new CPU or BIOS issue, even the Graphics part in the BIOS says is running at Native 8X and supports 16X, so it's not GPU-Z needing updating.

I have a GTX1080 Sea Hawk X, this is fine on the 4670K and was fine on the Ryzen 1700 which i don't have anymore.

PS: I'm able to boot with RAM at 3600Mhz, but i'm trying to get 3466Mhz stable, i run Cinebench and seems fine but if i run AIDA64 Stress test on the Memory only i get hardware failure detected, increasing the SOC voltage to 1.18 helped increase the time the Stress Test ran but end up failing too on top of it increase the temps a lot. I get failure at 2 minutes with SOC 1.1 and 1.15, 1.18 it goes almost 10 minutes.

What can i do to stabilize RAM OC? Is it mostly related to CAS Timings or SOC/RAM Voltage?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

HolyFist said:


> So i'm the only one suffering from PCIe stuck at 8X with the Ryzen 2700X? I wonder if this is a chipset limitation with the new CPU or BIOS issue, even the Graphics part in the BIOS says is running at Native 8X and supports 16X, so it's not GPU-Z needing updating.
> 
> I have a GTX1080 Sea Hawk X, this is fine on the 4670K and was fine on the Ryzen 1700 which i don't have anymore.
> 
> PS: I'm able to boot with RAM at 3600Mhz, but i'm trying to get 3466Mhz stable, i run Cinebench and seems fine but if i run AIDA64 Stress test on the Memory only i get hardware failure detected, increasing the SOC voltage to 1.18 helped increase the time the Stress Test ran but end up failing too on top of it increase the temps a lot. I get failure at 2 minutes with SOC 1.1 and 1.15, 1.18 it goes almost 10 minutes.
> 
> What can i do to stabilize RAM OC? Is it mostly related to CAS Timings or SOC/RAM Voltage?



i can do all kind of gsat runs/aida runs on those speeds, thats why i recommend HCI instead is quicker on finding the error than gsat for example.
3333 is the sweet spot theres something going on after that speed bios/mobo/cpu related. who knows


----------



## HolyFist

Apparently the issue with limited PCIe is also on the new board, but it seems to be related to M.2 PCIe in that case which according to @elmor is a CPU limitation, still i'm having this problem without any other PCIe slot being used and my Hard Drives are all SATA.

And i made a new discovery, i put my Elgato HD60 Pro in second PCIe Slot (x8) and my GTX1080 should still be at x8, except it's at x4, putting the Elgato in the last PCIe makes it go back to x8.

Something really weird going on.










This is normal.

This is with Capture Card in x8 slot:










For the record the Elgato HD60 Pro is PCIe x1.


----------



## Serchio

HolyFist said:


> Apparently the issue with limited PCIe is also on the new board, but it seems to be related to M.2 PCIe in that case which according to @elmor is a CPU limitation, still i'm having this problem without any other PCIe slot being used and my Hard Drives are all SATA.
> 
> 
> 
> And i made a new discovery, i put my Elgato HD60 Pro in second PCIe Slot (x8) and my GTX1080 should still be at x8, except it's at x4, putting the Elgato in the last PCIe makes it go back to x8.
> 
> 
> 
> Something really weird going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is normal.
> 
> 
> 
> This is with Capture Card in x8 slot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the record the Elgato HD60 Pro is PCIe x1.




It’s super strange. I have gtx 1080 in the first slot and PCIe is running x16. I have M2 drive connected plus Wifi card in the other PCIe slot. Either there is something wrong with your GPU or with new bioses - I am still on 1701.


----------



## HolyFist

Serchio said:


> It’s super strange. I have gtx 1080 in the first slot and PCIe is running x16. I have M2 drive connected plus Wifi card in the other PCIe slot. Either there is something wrong with your GPU or with new bioses - I am still on 1701.


Like i said before, this didn't happen with the Ryzen 1700, now it happens with Ryzen 2700X on both BIOS 6004 and 6101 Beta.


----------



## Serchio

HolyFist said:


> Like i said before, this didn't happen with the Ryzen 1700, now it happens with Ryzen 2700X on both BIOS 6004 and 6101 Beta.




I’m sorry. I must have missed the part about Ryzen 1700X - I though it’s happening with both CPUs.


----------



## VMEGAEXV

HolyFist said:


> So i'm the only one suffering from PCIe stuck at 8X with the Ryzen 2700X? I wonder if this is a chipset limitation with the new CPU or BIOS issue, even the Graphics part in the BIOS says is running at Native 8X and supports 16X, so it's not GPU-Z needing updating.
> 
> I have a GTX1080 Sea Hawk X, this is fine on the 4670K and was fine on the Ryzen 1700 which i don't have anymore.
> 
> PS: I'm able to boot with RAM at 3600Mhz, but i'm trying to get 3466Mhz stable, i run Cinebench and seems fine but if i run AIDA64 Stress test on the Memory only i get hardware failure detected, increasing the SOC voltage to 1.18 helped increase the time the Stress Test ran but end up failing too on top of it increase the temps a lot. I get failure at 2 minutes with SOC 1.1 and 1.15, 1.18 it goes almost 10 minutes.
> 
> What can i do to stabilize RAM OC? Is it mostly related to CAS Timings or SOC/RAM Voltage?


 Hmm Maybe something wrong with the 2700x chip its self??....


----------



## Neoony

zyplex said:


> In addition to ******ed high temperatures with R7 2700X, is there a reason why NZXT CAM report 31°C liquid temp and HWiNFO is telling me 35°C? Do we have an overall problem of temperature reading across the board with BIOS 6101?


I would check against something else like Aida64 instead of CAM, as CAM is generally very unreliable piece of software. (and there arent even any updates for it much)

Not saying "dont use CAM", but just recheck anything weird from it in some other way xD


----------



## knives88

Hello everyone, I've just updated the bios from 9920 to 6004.
I remember that last year there was some problem updating the parameters shown in the picture.
Are they correct to support Ryzen 2?


----------



## Neoony

knives88 said:


> Hello everyone, I've just updated the bios from 9920 to 6004.
> I remember that last year there was some problem updating the parameters shown in the picture.
> Are they correct to support Ryzen 2?


AFAIK they dont provide EC updates anymore, since they managed to brick some boards for people with them. (last year)
(I might be wrong, but thats what I read somewhere here, some time ago)









I got the same ones.

I dont have Ryzen 2, but I think you should be fine as long as you are on BIOS 6004+

EDIT:

Think I found some of the posts about the EC updates:



BoMbY said:


> You guys realize there is a reason why Asus removed the EC updates for the C6H? You need to be extremely careful, otherwise this can brick your boards. Also so far any official answer is, there is no need to update the EC, no matter on what version you are, because it won't change anything important.


But not sure how legit


----------



## HolyFist

What does VCore offset exactly do, if i use negative offset does it work by reducing the number i place in the offset or does it just tricks the CPU/whatever and is actually still running at the higher Vcore?



VMEGAEXV said:


> Hmm Maybe something wrong with the 2700x chip its self??....


That would be weird if so.


----------



## Auxillary Field

Welp, my 2700x just shat the bed after little more than a week with this mobo, PC won't boot into windows or any recovery usb I throw at it 99% of the time at stock settings, and when it does it hangs after just a few seconds. While a few people and the OP assured me that 1.55V vcore under single core load was fine (stock settings or PE2, which I was running), I suspect it just isn't.


----------



## HolyFist

I've fixed my temperatures, i place the Wraith Spire and now i completely turn the plastic lever thing and temps are finally good, which means in this case it was a lack of pressure over the CPU issue 

I wonder how am i gonna get the H100i to work properly then, it came with proper adapter thing as it is the first H100i, but i can't seem to tighten the screws any more 

I was able to get 1800 CB15 Multi now with 3333Mhz CL14

I'm using offset -0.075 and PE Level 2, Temps seem very good, it didn't go above 72ºC like this on CB15 and Vcore max 1.475

Is the offset thing safe?

PS: I still have the PCIe x8 issue.


----------



## chroniclard

Auxillary Field said:


> Welp, my 2700x just shat the bed after little more than a week with this mobo, PC won't boot into windows or any recovery usb I throw at it 99% of the time at stock settings, and when it does it hangs after just a few seconds. While a few people and the OP assured me that 1.55V vcore under single core load was fine (stock settings or PE2, which I was running), I suspect it just isn't.


It goes that high at stock though.


----------



## Auxillary Field

chroniclard said:


> It goes that high at stock though.


That may be the case, but I'm not sure this cpu was made to pull 180W under load in y-cruncher, which I noticed only yesterday (also using PE2).


----------



## lordzed83

@elmor Loving my new daily Super Saiyan Blue Limit Breaker gear. On rare ocasion i wear something different than JustSaiyan gear outside of my base of operations. Anyhow so far ZERO problems with Crosshair VII. Just need to move my NVME to bottom slot have not gained anything using top one just lost x16 on GPU (i know its like 1% difference but) 2700X going in tomorrow 
@Auxillary Field My 1700x was pulling over 200 sometimes when benching  Question is what temperatures You MAX at ??


----------



## The Sandman

knives88 said:


> Hello everyone, I've just updated the bios from 9920 to 6004.
> I remember that last year there was some problem updating the parameters shown in the picture.
> Are they correct to support Ryzen 2?


It has been stated many times not to mess with EC version. Not worth the risk and no benefit.
I too have the same EC version as you on my 2700x/C6H and it is running fine on UEFI 9920, 3502, 0001, 6004. 



HolyFist said:


> What does VCore offset exactly do, if i use negative offset does it work by reducing the number i place in the offset or does it just tricks the CPU/whatever and is actually still running at the higher Vcore? That would be weird if so.


Instead of adding to, it takes away from base voltage. "Custom" Pstate 0 for example.


----------



## m00ter

m00ter said:


> Hey all.... sorry, not been on the thread for ages but am at my wits end and am wondering if anyone has experienced the same issue.
> 
> In short, my C6H hangs at code 61 during boot. It still boots eventually and is ROCK SOLID when it's up and running.
> 
> I've tried everything.... reflash bios (6004), unplug all USBs, OC vs stock, reseat GFX/RAM, try with single sticks in different slots, even reinstalled Windows. Nothing works.
> 
> Any ideas? Am thinking it has to be the bios. My machine has been awesome and never skips a beat, but thinking back the problem first started a while ago, perhaps when I flashed the previous bios. It was intermittent then (or seemed to only happen on restart, not cold boot), but now it's happening all. the. time. and is driving me a bit nuts.
> 
> Reinstalling Windows was painfully slow as it naturally wanted to reboot 20 times, and there I am waiting at Code 61 each time!!
> 
> Any and all help / advice appreciated. Am tempted to just sell the board and get a different one but am reluctant to pull apart a rig that's otherwise perfect.


FFS. Win10 did its big April update today and lo and behold, startup times are back to the nanosecond and it no longer hands on Q Code 61. Woo hoo!


----------



## VicViper

For anyone with the Essence STX II reboot issue, this was posted on the device support page on April 19 2018. I have not tested this as off yet. I will see if this solution works this weekend.

https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1036071


----------



## ibeat117

VicViper said:


> For anyone with the Essence STX II reboot issue, this was posted on the device support page on April 19 2018. I have not tested this as off yet. I will see if this solution works this weekend.
> 
> https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1036071



Works for some but not me and some other STX users


----------



## AmxdPt

*Disappointing...*



VicViper said:


> For anyone with the Essence STX II reboot issue, this was posted on the device support page on April 19 2018. I have not tested this as off yet. I will see if this solution works this weekend.
> 
> https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1036071





ibeat117 said:


> VicViper said:
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone with the Essence STX II reboot issue, this was posted on the device support page on April 19 2018. I have not tested this as off yet. I will see if this solution works this weekend.
> 
> https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1036071
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works for some but not me and some other STX users
Click to expand...

Well, I have been struggling with that. Tried every pci-e port available and the issue still exists.

I guess we have our answer from AMD and Asus... This issue is never going to be fixed...

That is the sound of disappointement... It's just sad...

That FAQ is full of BS...

Proof?

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...en-installing-driver-of-ESSENCE-STX-II/page11

Post number 1 on that page. @elmor confirming that the issue is NOT only from the pci-e lanes controled by the cpu!

Check the picture I've attached, can you see the pci-e lane where I have my sound card running?

You got it... It is the PCIEX4_3.

Does that run off the CPU? NO!

Do I have the issue? YES, since Ryzen's launch.

@elmor,
I'll ask again, does this happen on x470 and 2nd generation Ryzens too?
Could anyone you know at Asus confirm that for us?

We'd really appreciate that,

Thanks


----------



## Auxillary Field

lordzed83 said:


> @Auxillary Field My 1700x was pulling over 200 sometimes when benching  Question is what temperatures You MAX at ??


Max temp was about 65C I think, although I'm not sure those readings are that reliable on the C6H. But the water temp in my loop was usually around 30C during stress tests, so it can't have been that high. Maybe just a coincidence that my CPU died, but I've never seen a CPU that was fine out of the box die that quickly. Usually it's either DAO or after years of use. Atleast I can just return it to the store without waiting for an RMA.


----------



## HolyFist

Score 1890 Multi on CB15 with CL14 3333MHz at 4.2Ghz with 1.4V (Boost disabled), max Temp 79ºC on Wraith Prism (i don't know how stable this is, only did 2 CB15 so far but even then i'm not into it due to Power Draw), now only need BIOS that fixes PCIe stuck at x8 

I did some benchmarks with the x8_2 Slot used (Elgato HD60 Pro used) to force the GPU to run at half link speed, which yes is reported as 4x

Here's some benchmarks PCIe x4 vs PCIe 8x (Can upload the others): https://imgur.com/a/bZYSKdy

- FFXIV x4 PCIe: 16316
- FFXIV x8 PCIe: 16371
- Dawn of War III x4 PCIe: 64 Min, 112 Avg, 202 Max
- Dawn of War III x8 PCIe: 73 Min, 112 Avg, 195 Max
- Deus Ex MD (Medium) x4: 87 Min, 114 Average, 149 Max
- Deus Ex MD (Medium) x8: 92 Min, 118 Average, 154 Max
- Total War Warhammer (Ultra) x4: 100 Average
- Total War Warhammer (Ultra) x8: 109 Average

This was done at 2700X stock with RAM CL14 3333MHz


----------



## VicViper

That's unfortunate. My reboot problem was gone until I moved the sound card to another slot for easy access to the battery. So I suppose this was the solution for me before. I don't want to move my PCIe devices back, otherwise the coin cell battery gets blocked. I think I may just take the loss on the sound card and get an external DAC. 



ibeat117 said:


> Works for some but not me and some other STX users





AmxdPt said:


> Well, I have been struggling with that. Tried every pci-e port available and the issue still exists.
> 
> I guess we have our answer from AMD and Asus... This issue is never going to be fixed...
> 
> That is the sound of disappointement... It's just sad...
> 
> That FAQ is full of BS...
> 
> Proof?
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...en-installing-driver-of-ESSENCE-STX-II/page11
> 
> Post number 1 on that page. @elmor confirming that the issue is NOT only from the pci-e lanes controled by the cpu!
> 
> Check the picture I've attached, can you see the pci-e lane where I have my sound card running?
> 
> You got it... It is the PCIEX4_3.
> 
> Does that run off the CPU? NO!
> 
> Do I have the issue? YES, since Ryzen's launch.
> 
> @elmor,
> I'll ask again, does this happen on x470 and 2nd generation Ryzens too?
> Could anyone you know at Asus confirm that for us?
> 
> We'd really appreciate that,
> 
> Thanks


----------



## AmxdPt

VicViper said:


> That's unfortunate. My reboot problem was gone until I moved the sound card to another slot for easy access to the battery. So I suppose this was the solution for me before. I don't want to move my PCIe devices back, otherwise the coin cell battery gets blocked. I think I may just take the loss on the sound card and get an external DAC.


Wich pci-e are you running your card in?


----------



## AmxdPt

Here Asus:

A fresh mini dump file:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1xkFsY7KS3UbTQjrnow6lfkbHUukxJGBP

To tell me that the issue is from the pci-e slots that run off the CPU after 9 months of waiting for a solution is just unbelievable sad...

This is just stupid...

180€ sound card on a 240€ motherboard (both from Asus) and this is what I get? 


https://drive.google.com/open?id=1MiekCxqbtV11EuP7FrIEOrruaNGpas2x
My ASUS Customer Feedback Form that states on the last page:

"4. What you've done the troubleshooting and check items: 
Reset the bios settings
Update bios for the motherboard (all of the bios available for the motherboard…)
Sitting the sound card in all available pci-e slots available
Disabling the motherboard’s sound card
Re-installing Windows
Re-installing the Asus drivers
Testing the sound card on my brother’s pc (Intel i7 4770k)
Using a different Graphics Card"

The line that says: "Sitting the sound card in all available pci-e slots available" was completely IGNORED!

And what is Asus doing to fix the issue? Covering AMD's @ss?


----------



## BUFUMAN

I fill up the same paper for my voltage readings. This is ridiculous.

Btw did you contact the Soundcard manufacturer?

Did they advised you to contact the motherboard manufacturer for solving the issue?? Ironic off.

How is that possible? What t.f is Asus doing.....

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AmxdPt

BUFUMAN said:


> I fill up the same paper for my voltage readings. This is ridiculous.
> 
> Btw did you contact the Soundcard manufacturer?
> 
> Did they advised you to contact the motherboard manufacturer for solving the issue?? Ironic off.
> 
> How is that possible? What t.f is Asus doing.....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


Yeah, Asus told me to contact Asus xD

I'd have given up a long time ago if it wasn't for the price that I paid for the hardware... And my dignity lol


----------



## BUFUMAN

AmxdPt said:


> Yeah, Asus told me to contact Asus xD
> 
> I'd have given up a long time ago if it wasn't for the price that I paid for the hardware... And my dignity lol


I am sry mate, can u sell the card? 
I know without a good soundcard the sound is so flat without dynamic and clear high's and mid's.

I have a titanium hd on the last pcie slot. Working good so far. 

Lucky me.

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## knives88

Ok thanks to everyone for the advice.As for the ram (Flare X 3200Mhz), it is better to use the preset Stilt safe 3200Mhz or the D.O.C.P. 3200MHz?
For now I'm not going to overclock the ram and I look for maximum stability.


----------



## Frikencio

HolyFist said:


> I've fixed my temperatures, i place the Wraith Spire and now i completely turn the plastic lever thing and temps are finally good, which means in this case it was a lack of pressure over the CPU issue
> 
> I wonder how am i gonna get the H100i to work properly then, it came with proper adapter thing as it is the first H100i, but i can't seem to tighten the screws any more
> 
> I was able to get 1800 CB15 Multi now with 3333Mhz CL14
> 
> I'm using offset -0.075 and PE Level 2, Temps seem very good, it didn't go above 72ºC like this on CB15 and Vcore max 1.475
> 
> Is the offset thing safe?
> 
> PS: I still have the PCIe x8 issue.


Are you using the am4 or am3 bracket?

I got h115i and have the temperature issue but my cooler makes good contact, it even gets stuck to the CPU with the thermal paste.

When you retired the cooler, did the paste spread well?

Did not have this issue with 1700.


----------



## HolyFist

Frikencio said:


> Are you using the am4 or am3 bracket?
> 
> I got h115i and have the temperature issue but my cooler makes good contact, it even gets stuck to the CPU with the thermal paste.
> 
> When you retired the cooler, did the paste spread well?
> 
> Did not have this issue with 1700.


It's the only one that works










The one on the left with the two screws bellow it.

My H100i is the first one.

Regarding the thermal paste yes, and it getting stuck has to do with being there for some time or too much paste afaik.


----------



## ibeat117

AmxdPt said:


> Well, I have been struggling with that. Tried every pci-e port available and the issue still exists.
> 
> I guess we have our answer from AMD and Asus... This issue is never going to be fixed...
> 
> That is the sound of disappointement... It's just sad...
> 
> That FAQ is full of BS...
> 
> Proof?
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...en-installing-driver-of-ESSENCE-STX-II/page11
> 
> Post number 1 on that page. @elmor confirming that the issue is NOT only from the pci-e lanes controled by the cpu!
> 
> Check the picture I've attached, can you see the pci-e lane where I have my sound card running?
> 
> You got it... It is the PCIEX4_3.
> 
> Does that run off the CPU? NO!
> 
> Do I have the issue? YES, since Ryzen's launch.
> 
> @elmor,
> I'll ask again, does this happen on x470 and 2nd generation Ryzens too?
> Could anyone you know at Asus confirm that for us?
> 
> We'd really appreciate that,
> 
> Thanks



I think it was [email protected] who said, a week ago or so, that they talked with AMD about some sort of Issue and that they look into it but i guess this will take some time


----------



## Frikencio

Guys what do you think after 15 minutes of Prime95 that the temps settled, whould I care about Tctl?

Makes no sense looking at liquid and socket temp.

Edit image: 1700 vs 2700X temps and liquid temps.


----------



## 1M4TO

is this any good (2700x)?
i know freq are good, buit no idea about voltages and how i check vdroop.

i'm on custom loop, but with very silent fan setting, i can drop temp by quite enough if needed.
ddr are vengeance hynix mfr, just straight 3200 mhz on ch6 bios 6004.

the only thing i changed is vcore offset -0,625.


----------



## HolyFist

Frikencio said:


> Guys what do you think after 15 minutes of Prime95 that the temps settled, whould I care about Tctl?
> 
> Makes no sense looking at liquid and socket temp.
> 
> Edit image: 1700 vs 2700X temps and liquid temps.


Your HWiNFO versions are different.


----------



## lcbbcl

Frikencio said:


> Guys what do you think after 15 minutes of Prime95 that the temps settled, whould I care about Tctl?
> 
> Makes no sense looking at liquid and socket temp.
> 
> Edit image: 1700 vs 2700X temps and liquid temps.


Don't break your head now @elmor said that this temp problems its not just on CH6.so maybe next release will be better.


----------



## lcbbcl

1M4TO said:


> is this any good (2700x)?
> i know freq are good, buit no idea about voltages and how i check vdroop.
> 
> i'm on custom loop, but with very silent fan setting, i can drop temp by quite enough if needed.
> ddr are vengeance hynix mfr, just straight 3200 mhz on ch6 bios 6004.
> 
> the only thing i changed is vcore offset -0,625.


Did you test the cpu to see if its stable?


----------



## AndehX

Does anyone know if it's safe to leave "LN2 mode" enabled, if it fixes my cold booting issues? All the manual says is that it "remedys the cold boot bug" but I've also read that it removes voltage limits on stuff. If im not changing any voltages, would it be ok to leave it enabled if it fixes my booting issues?


----------



## BoMbY

HolyFist said:


> I did some benchmarks with the x8_2 Slot used (Elgato HD60 Pro used) to force the GPU to run at half link speed, which yes is reported as 4x


What? Is that a reporting error, or is this actually broken? I guess they somehow backported the broken C7H board design to the C6H BIOS?


----------



## r0l4n

I've just realized my 5V and 12V rails seem to be fading out (see pic). It's a EVGA SuperNova 750 G2, two years old now, but it's been 24/7 mining for the last year, first with 2x1080, now with a 1080ti. Being a quality 750W, those loads shouldn't be any trouble, but I'm starting to think they've really taxed it.

Does the 5V and 12V rails vdroop affect CPU and memory overclocking in any noticeable way?


----------



## VicsPC

r0l4n said:


> I've just realized my 5V and 12V rails seem to be fading out (see pic). It's a EVGA SuperNova 750 G2, two years old now, but it's been 24/7 mining for the last year, first with 2x1080, now with a 1080ti. Being a quality 750W, those loads shouldn't be any trouble, but I'm starting to think they've really taxed it.
> 
> Does the 5V and 12V rails vdroop affect CPU and memory overclocking in any noticeable way?


I don't follow the voltage readings of the cpu in hwinfo its always off, measure it at the probit and youll see whats right. Not sure if it has 5/12v probes but it should. It's the only way i measure my motherboard voltages.


----------



## Frikencio

HolyFist said:


> Your HWiNFO versions are different.


1700 Screen is taken a while ago that is why.


----------



## HolyFist

Frikencio said:


> 1700 Screen is taken a while ago that is why.


The 2700X has a 10ºC offset, the real temp is supposed to be the Tdie.

Are those temps at stock?


----------



## Frikencio

HolyFist said:


> The 2700X has a 10ºC offset, the real temp is supposed to be the Tdie.
> 
> Are those temps at stock?


1.336V/LLC3 @ 4.15Ghz and 0.9VSOC.

h115i fans 100% / Pump in performance mode (so unrealistic).

Pressure of the cooler is good, thermal paste is good (changed from MX-4 to noctua NT-H1).

Changing pump from 2000rpm to 3000rpm changes my temperature about 5ºC instantly (example: from 100ºC to 95ºC).

The copper of the h115i sticks very well to the CPU and reapplied many times...


----------



## VMEGAEXV

HolyFist said:


> What does VCore offset exactly do, if i use negative offset does it work by reducing the number i place in the offset or does it just tricks the CPU/whatever and is actually still running at the higher Vcore?
> 
> 
> 
> That would be weird if so.


well.. dos the 2700x have less pciexpress lanes built into the cpu ..then the 1700?


----------



## pschorr1123

Hello all long time lurker here. I posted my issue in the Taichi forum but no one was able to help as that forum is dead compared to this one. I recently got the 2700x at launch so I hooked my brother up who was rocking an older i7 930. Now he has my old 1700 with a new x370 Taichi and a 8GB kit or corsair lpx 3000 cl15,17,17,17,35,52 kit. Unfortunately it is Hynix AFR... He has gotten 1200% mem test hci @3200 16,18,18, something and has no issue getting it running at its rated speed @2933 16,17,17,17,35,52 He can get over 1000% on memtest hci pro as well as pass IBT. So far his system seems stable no crashes or freezes only problem is he will instantly fail AIDA64 if his ddr voltage is above 1.31 which would explain why it is only "AIDA stable" at the 2133 bios safe defaults. Does anyone have any insight as to why this is and how to over come it? Spending money on a better kit of memory is not an option as he is disabled with no income. Thanks in advance and for whats its worth it is the latest version of AIDA64 downloaded 6 days ago


----------



## HolyFist

Frikencio said:


> 1.336V/LLC3 @ 4.15Ghz and 0.9VSOC.
> 
> h115i fans 100% / Pump in performance mode (so unrealistic).
> 
> Pressure of the cooler is good, thermal paste is good (changed from MX-4 to noctua NT-H1).
> 
> Changing pump from 2000rpm to 3000rpm changes my temperature about 5ºC instantly (example: from 100ºC to 95ºC).


My H100i has crazy temps too, i put the Wraith Prism and is fine, i don't think my AM4 bracket that came with it allows to apply enough pressure on the CPU, are you sure yours is properly placed and screws too?

EDIT; I saw your edit just now, i don't know then what's going on, my H100i has the same issue tho not that extreme in temps.



VMEGAEXV said:


> well.. dos the 2700x have less pciexpress lanes built into the cpu ..then the 1700?


No both have 24, even then it doesn't matter, like i said only the GPU is being used. :/


----------



## Frikencio

HolyFist said:


> My H100i has crazy temps too, i put the Wraith Prism and is fine, i don't think my AM4 bracket that came with it allows to apply enough pressure on the CPU, are you sure yours is properly placed and screws too?
> 
> EDIT; I saw your edit just now, i don't know then what's going on, my H100i has the same issue tho not that extreme in temps.
> 
> 
> 
> No both have 24, even then it doesn't matter, like i said only the GPU is being used. :/


Yeah that is why I don't know what is happening because my old 1700 is physically exact as the new 2700X and *I can push that 1700 so far away that I get liquid temperatures of more than 50ºC* (that is extreme even for me).

I checked everything (even lowering 1.8 PLL Voltage). I can just assume now that it is a faulty sensor or signal.

My CPU was getting 115ºC and Thermal Shutdown with 1.3V. After the "trick" I used 1.475V and I pushed the CPU to the limits stress testing. If 1.3V was 115ºC, at 1.475V this chip would have died in some spectacular way, but it didn't.


----------



## HolyFist

Frikencio said:


> Yeah that is why I don't know what is happening because my old 1700 is physically exact as the new 2700X and *I can push that 1700 so far away that I get liquid temperatures of more than 50ºC* (that is extreme even for me).
> 
> I checked everything (even lowering 1.8 PLL Voltage). I can just assume now that it is a faulty sensor or signal.
> 
> My CPU was getting 115ºC and Thermal Shutdown with 1.3V. After the "trick" I used 1.475V and I pushed the CPU to the limits stress testing. If 1.3V was 115ºC, at 1.475V this chip would have died in some spectacular way, but it didn't.


I'll be honest i haven't cleaned my H100i in a while, prob over 6 months lol

However i'm pretty sure i'ts not the issue and it's not even that dusty, when i first tried the Wraith Prism i was getting 80ºC just on desktop doing nothing, that happened because i didn't turn the plastic lever to lock the cooler properly, it was then when i realized that was the issue and why even the Prism is much better than the H100i right now, because not enough pressure. I can't tighten the screws anymore on the H100i (mine is first one and it's bracket uses same mechanism as the Prism).

What temps do you get at stock, are they extreme too? I mean in theory they should be since the VCore goes higher than 1.4v on its own.


----------



## Nijo

HolyFist said:


> My H100i has crazy temps too, i put the Wraith Prism and is fine, i don't think my AM4 bracket that came with it allows to apply enough pressure on the CPU, are you sure yours is properly placed and screws too?
> 
> EDIT; I saw your edit just now, i don't know then what's going on, my H100i has the same issue tho not that extreme in temps.
> 
> 
> 
> No both have 24, even then it doesn't matter, like i said only the GPU is being used. :/


Have you tried the AM3 mounting kit on the original black brackets? Maybe the pressure is better then...


----------



## Frikencio

HolyFist said:


> I'll be honest i haven't cleaned my H100i in a while, prob over 6 months lol
> 
> However i'm pretty sure i'ts not the issue and it's not even that dusty, when i first tried the Wraith Prism i was getting 80ºC just on desktop doing nothing, that happened because i didn't turn the plastic lever to lock the cooler properly, it was then when i realized that was the issue and why even the Prism is much better than the H100i right now, because not enough pressure. I can't tighten the screws anymore on the H100i (mine is first one and it's bracket uses same mechanism as the Prism).
> 
> What temps do you get at stock, are they extreme too? I mean in theory they should be since the VCore goes higher than 1.4v on its own.


Idle temps are 40-50ºC.


----------



## HolyFist

Nijo said:


> Have you tried the AM3 mounting kit on the original black brackets? Maybe the pressure is better then...


http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...vi-overclocking-thread-3678.html#post27308305

That pic is what i have, the left one, the other is Intel and doesn't fit as expected. 



Frikencio said:


> Idle temps are 40-50ºC.


Yeah you're going through the same issue i had, try the Wraith cooler and turn the plastic lever completely as seen here: 




Clean thermal paste from the CPU first.

Don't do any tests just check idle temps at stock.


----------



## Frikencio

HolyFist said:


> http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...vi-overclocking-thread-3678.html#post27308305
> 
> That pic is what i have, the left one, the other is Intel and doesn't fit as expected.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you're going through the same issue i had, try the Wraith cooler and turn the plastic lever completely as seen here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xv89nhFk1vc
> 
> Clean thermal paste from the CPU first.
> 
> Don't do any tests just check idle temps at stock.


I am not using AM4 brackets and my cooler sits perfectly flat on the CPU. If I tighten it more the mobo breaks. (I am tightening the cooler to the mobo itself, not using the braket of your h100i)


----------



## HolyFist

Frikencio said:


> I am not using AM4 brackets and my cooler sits perfectly flat on the CPU. If I tighten it more the mobo breaks. (I am tightening the cooler to the mobo itself, not using the braket of your h100i)


I don't know then, maybe your CPU has a problem.


----------



## Ramad

*Happiness found*

I was told, in this thread, that it's not possible to "find happiness" using an X370 motherboard made by a different manufacturer than ASUS, but what do you know, happiness can be found using a different motherboard than those made by ASUS. The CH6 would struggle at keeping an R6 1600 @3.9GHz using 1.4V and would never be stable @*4GHz* no matter the voltage, but the K7 can handle a 4GHz just fine using no more than 1.4V CPU voltage, let alone the lower PROCODT and lower DRAM voltage: http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...70-gaming-k7-discussion-336.html#post27313481

*Conclusion:* *Happiness found*


----------



## lcbbcl

Ramad said:


> I was told, in this thread, that it's not possible to "find happiness" using an X370 motherboard made by a different manufacturer than ASUS, but what do you know, happiness can be found using a different motherboard than those made by ASUS. The CH6 would struggle at keeping an R6 1600 @3.9GHz using 1.4V and would never be stable @*4GHz* no matter the voltage, but the K7 can handle a 4GHz just fine using no more than 1.4V CPU voltage, let alone the lower PROCODT and lower DRAM voltage: http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...70-gaming-k7-discussion-336.html#post27313481
> 
> *Conclusion:* *Happiness found*


You just f.. my day,2 months ago i build 2 identical system 1700x with msi b350 and i did on both 3.9ghz more easy then mine,but i blamed lottery.dunno what to say but nice for you that now you have a better system


----------



## RobrPatty

*New Bios needed*

This is why my 2700X won't post mounted on my C6H using 6004 or 6101. Read this in an article today.

Installing the new CPU without the required BIOS would see the system fail to POST, otherwise known as power-on self-test. This is because the motherboard doesn’t recognize the (newer) installed CPU.


----------



## gagac1971

hello guys i need your help...i have asus crosshair 6 hero and three samsung ssd two are the same and the bigger one is diferent...
ok from there my question is can i use all three ssd on this board?
when i tried to use all 3 and reebooted the pc didnt wanted to boot again.all was been messed up...then i disabled the third one and everything was back to normal.
help me guys please...i am not in raid mode...
if you want you can send me an private message also...
thank you for your help.


----------



## mito1172

gagac1971 said:


> hello guys i need your help...i have asus crosshair 6 hero and three samsung ssd two are the same and the bigger one is diferent...
> ok from there my question is can i use all three ssd on this board?
> when i tried to use all 3 and reebooted the pc didnt wanted to boot again.all was been messed up...then i disabled the third one and everything was back to normal.
> help me guys please...i am not in raid mode...
> if you want you can send me an private message also...
> thank you for your help.


windows installed ssd sata connect 1 other 2 and 3. Windows ssd plug in the bottom left


----------



## BUFUMAN

I have 3 ssd's and 2 hdd's. No problems and why should that be a problem?

My advise, unplug all sata, clear cmos.

Connect first ssd with win installed on it.
Start>Boot win=all good> shutdown
Connect second ssd> hit F2> go to SATA settings>read>first and second ssd visible?=yes>exit>boot win> second ssd visible at win?=no>ssd without a partition> create partition> both ssd now visible at win?=yes>do the same for last ssd.

Did you change any boot priority, or UEFI - legacy stuff or CSM boot?

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Disassociative

PE3 mode doesn’t seem to like me - it makes Windows just freeze when stresstesting after a few minutes on my 2700x I got today. More voltage needed with offset? LLC needs to be changed? For what it’s worth PE1 and PE2 work totally fine


----------



## 1usmus

even gigabytes are better than CH6 lol... I also think I want to buy MSI M7, they have shielding buses/VRM, grounding of DIMM slots, high-quality bus layout for RAM, better VRM, BIOS has PBS menu and most importantly is cheaper


----------



## 1usmus

Disassociative said:


> PE3 mode doesn’t seem to like me - it makes Windows just freeze when stresstesting after a few minutes on my 2700x I got today. More voltage needed with offset? LLC needs to be changed? For what it’s worth PE1 and PE2 work totally fine


at the moment this mode is an unstable piece of ... 
but this is normal for this company, it may be corrected in a year or two (the sensors on the new processors work inappropriately, water 24 cpudie 115 lol)


----------



## WR-HW95

Ok. After little bit more testing on memory, didn´t get anything new there.
What I have noticed now on few days running is that POB is pretty agressive on temps (at least PE on auto).
From 48C to 62C multiplier drops 41.5-41.8 to 41-41.3.
I haven´t tested would it work by adjusting senseMi (does it report temp to cpu or just show something else than cpu sees).


----------



## Disassociative

1usmus said:


> at the moment this mode is an unstable piece of ...
> but this is normal for this company, it may be corrected in a year or two (the sensors on the new processors work inappropriately, water 24 cpudie 115 lol)


Yeah I've noticed that as well haha apparently my Corsair H115i that kept my Ryzen 1800x below 60 degrees most of the time can't keep this 2700x below 80. Despite the cooler reporting the liquid temp as been between 30 and 34 degrees...
I'm just using the SenseMI skew offset thing set to 272 and the temperatures look right soooooo I figured if it's gonna burn itself out and it would have done it by now


----------



## gupsterg

Still :heart: UEFI 6101 and C6H "brick edition"   .

4.0GHz @ 1.387V VID in PState 0, SOC: 1.031V, CPU/SOC LLC: Auto (ie AMD stock = MEGA VDROOP  ), 3400MHz using The Stilt 3466MHz timings, VDIMM: 1.370V, VTT: 0.693.

6.5hrs Y-Cruncher, then PWM check and so far 1.5hrs P95 v29.4B8 (Custom, 8K, 4096K, 13GB)



Spoiler








































Disassociative said:


> PE3 mode doesn’t seem to like me - it makes Windows just freeze when stresstesting after a few minutes on my 2700x I got today. More voltage needed with offset? LLC needs to be changed? For what it’s worth PE1 and PE2 work totally fine


Some CPUs will not be capable of PE3/4.

*** edit ***

P95 now 2hrs and counting  ...



Spoiler


----------



## Ramad

lcbbcl said:


> You just f.. my day,2 months ago i build 2 identical system 1700x with msi b350 and i did on both 3.9ghz more easy then mine,but i blamed lottery.dunno what to say but nice for you that now you have a better system


Sorry (I guess).  

I'm not saying the K7 is perfect, it has weaknesses too, especially on the limited BIOS options, even AMD CBS options are very limited, but it does what it's designed to do. The CH6 is ruined by ASUS themselves and it does not matter how many settings and options are available to the end user, what matters is the settings that is programmed by ASUS themselves which the user can't control, and I can assure you that they either don't know how to tune the BIOS correctly or there are fundamental flaws with the motherboard's components implementation from the beginning and thereby no software can fix it. Take the 4 virtual SOC phases (can deliver up to 160A) that will never be fully used because there is no video output, which means the user can't use an APU to make use of those phases, so 1 phase (40A) is more than enough for any Ryzen CPU out there, but who pays for those extra phases that will never be used, that's right, you and me. 

I only bought the CH6 because it has an AM3 mounting mechanism that I could find that can be used with my cooling setup. If I was an ASUS fan, which I'm not, then I would have bought the X370-F which is, in my opinion, far better motherboard than the CH6. If I would choose between 6 true phases and 8 virtual (4 true phases), then I would choose the 6 true phases based motherboard anytime.


----------



## HolyFist

1usmus said:


> even gigabytes are better than CH6 lol... I also think I want to buy MSI M7, they have shielding buses/VRM, grounding of DIMM slots, high-quality bus layout for RAM, better VRM, BIOS has PBS menu and most importantly is cheaper


Yeah this board is weird, PCIe stuck at x8 and if anything is on x8_2 then x16 slot becomes x4, people seem to have PCIe issue on C7H too tho and since it worked fine with the 1700, this is either a BIOS issue or i don't know.

Cold boot issues for months, my 1700 was stuck at lower frequency (and boost never worked) or 1550MHz if i try to OC, i bought my 1700 in July last year and this issue was only fixed months after on top of Ryzen being available for months before that!

But at this point i guess i'll just wait for Z490 motherboards, not gonna spend 270 again for another board at this point.

Tho i suspect the problems might be AGESA and not ASUS, upcoming BIOS will say so.


----------



## VicsPC

HolyFist said:


> Yeah this board is weird, PCIe stuck at x8 and if anything is on x8_2 then x16 slot becomes x4, people seem to have PCIe issue on C7H too tho and since it worked fine with the 1700, this is either a BIOS issue or i don't know.
> 
> Cold boot issues for months, my 1700 was stuck at lower frequency (and boost never worked) or 1550MHz if i try to OC, i bought my 1700 in July last year and this issue was only fixed months after on top of Ryzen being available for months before that!
> 
> But at this point i guess i'll just wait for Z490 motherboards, not gonna spend 270 again for another board at this point.
> 
> Tho i suspect the problems might be AGESA and not ASUS, upcoming BIOS will say so.


I think if it was AGESA everyone would have the issue though. I got my 1700x and c6h on release day and haven't had any pcie issues at all. I set it manually to gen 3 and leave the rest on auto, its always been at x16 in gpuz and in the BIOS.


----------



## FlanK3r

Disassociative said:


> PE3 mode doesn’t seem to like me - it makes Windows just freeze when stresstesting after a few minutes on my 2700x I got today. More voltage needed with offset? LLC needs to be changed? For what it’s worth PE1 and PE2 work totally fine


PE1+PE2 are worked by AMD, PE3+PE4 by Stilt+ROG team. For PE3/PE4 you need add a little juice of vcore via offset voltage. Dont forget, your Windows power plan must be selected to balanced.


----------



## AmxdPt

gupsterg said:


> Still /forum/images/smilies/heart.gif UEFI 6101 and C6H "brick edition" /forum/images/smilies/tongue.gif /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif .
> 
> 4.0GHz @ 1.387V VID in PState 0, SOC: 1.031V, CPU/SOC LLC: Auto (ie AMD stock = MEGA VDROOP /forum/images/smilies/tongue.gif ), 3400MHz using The Stilt 3466MHz timings, VDIMM: 1.370V, VTT: 0.693.
> 
> 6.5hrs Y-Cruncher, then PWM check and so far 1.5hrs P95 v29.4B8 (Custom, 8K, 4096K, 13GB)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 174809
> 
> 
> View attachment 174817
> 
> 
> View attachment 174825
> 
> 
> View attachment 174833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disassociative said:
> 
> 
> 
> PE3 mode doesn’t seem to like me - it makes Windows just freeze when stresstesting after a few minutes on my 2700x I got today. More voltage needed with offset? LLC needs to be changed? For what it’s worth PE1 and PE2 work totally fine
> 
> 
> 
> Some CPUs will not be capable of PE3/4.
> 
> *** edit ***
> 
> P95 now 2hrs and counting /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif ...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 174849
Click to expand...

Would you mind sharing your settings dump? 🙂

Thanks


----------



## HolyFist

VicsPC said:


> I think if it was AGESA everyone would have the issue though. I got my 1700x and c6h on release day and haven't had any pcie issues at all. I set it manually to gen 3 and leave the rest on auto, its always been at x16 in gpuz and in the BIOS.


The issues with PCIe is with 2700X, the 1700 was fine since the start apart from the frequencies.


----------



## gagac1971

mito1172 said:


> windows installed ssd sata connect 1 other 2 and 3. Windows ssd plug in the bottom left


ok bro thank you so much for your help...just one question,where i will plug other two ssd?sorry that i am basic but...can you show on the picture?


----------



## knives88

If I want to use for example PE lvl2, should I set the PBO to "Auto" or "Enable"?


----------



## HolyFist

gagac1971 said:


> ok bro thank you so much for your help...just one question,where i will plug other two ssd?sorry that i am basic but...can you show on the picture?


Here i made it for you with the motherboard manual as reference:


----------



## SNAiL3R

Seems like im stuck with gpu @ 8x aswell for some reason. Pretty sure i wasnt before. Gen 3 set in bios for gpu and m2 drive.
1700 bios 6001 
Only other pci-e device is a xonar essence soundcard in a x1 slot.


----------



## HolyFist

SNAiL3R said:


> Seems like im stuck with gpu @ 8x aswell for some reason. Pretty sure i wasnt before. Gen 3 set in bios for gpu and m2 drive.
> 1700 bios 6001
> Only other pci-e device is a xonar essence soundcard in a x1 slot.


If you put that xonar in slot x8_2 the gpu becomes x4 lol

And the only thing i'm using is the GTX1080 nothing else outside of two SATA SSD and a normal SATA HDD.

Also nice to know it's not the 2700X problem since you just said you have a 1700.


----------



## gagac1971

HolyFist said:


> Here i made it for you with the motherboard manual as reference:


my god bro....i am so thankful for your help...


----------



## BUFUMAN

HolyFist said:


> Here i made it for you with the motherboard manual as reference:


Like i told you, it doesn't matter where. Best for performence is to connect the ssd's to sata 1 than 2 than 3 etc.

What does matter is which drive to boot.

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gagac1971

BUFUMAN said:


> Like i told you, it doesn't matter where. Best for performence is to connect the ssd's to sata 1 than 2 than 3 etc.
> 
> What does matter is which drive to boot.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


you are the man bro!!!
another wierd question...ok first sata like you sad is windows and other two ssd are nice connected now...can i put other two ssd in raid mode but not touching the main ssd whit windows?other two ssd are the same model...


----------



## morecs

HolyFist said:


> Yeah this board is weird, PCIe stuck at x8 and if anything is on x8_2 then x16 slot becomes x4, people seem to have PCIe issue on C7H too tho and since it worked fine with the 1700, this is either a BIOS issue or i don't know.
> 
> Cold boot issues for months, my 1700 was stuck at lower frequency (and boost never worked) or 1550MHz if i try to OC, i bought my 1700 in July last year and this issue was only fixed months after on top of Ryzen being available for months before that!
> 
> But at this point i guess i'll just wait for Z490 motherboards, not gonna spend 270 again for another board at this point.
> 
> Tho i suspect the problems might be AGESA and not ASUS, upcoming BIOS will say so.


had the pcie 8x problem on my b350-f strix since bios 3203, doesn't matter what i plug into the slot, only uses 8 lanes.
gave up trying to fix it. changing bioses didn't help.

I would think that my board has a defective slot, but it seems a bunch of people has the same problem.

and yes, C6H thread, I know, sorry. :-D


----------



## BUFUMAN

gagac1971 said:


> you are the man bro!!!
> another wierd question...ok first sata like you sad is windows and other two ssd are nice connected now...can i put other two ssd in raid mode but not touching the main ssd whit windows?other two ssd are the same model...


I am not sure about it on this board. normally yes, you set sata mode to raid, config the 2 ssd as raid mode and boot from the ssd with win.

If you have 3 same ssd's make sure that you don't set up the wrong ssd in raid. You will lose all your data on it.

Did you ever setup a raid mode??

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HolyFist

morecs said:


> had the pcie 8x problem on my b350-f strix since bios 3203, doesn't matter what i plug into the slot, only uses 8 lanes.
> gave up trying to fix it. changing bioses didn't help.
> 
> I would think that my board has a defective slot, but it seems a bunch of people has the same problem.
> 
> and yes, C6H thread, I know, sorry. :-D


It was fine with other BIOS when i used the Ryzen 1700, i think i used up to BIOS 3008 if i'm not mistaken,


----------



## gagac1971

BUFUMAN said:


> I am not sure about it on this board. normally yes, you set sata mode to raid, config the 2 ssd as raid mode and boot from the ssd with win.
> 
> If you have 3 same ssd's make sure that you don't set up the wrong ssd in raid. You will lose all your data on it.
> 
> Did you ever setup a raid mode??
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


never!!!main ssd which is samsung 860 pro 512GB is whit os..other two are samsung 840 pro 256 gb each...


----------



## MishelLngelo

Raid0 with SSDs, specially when used as secondary storage makes no sense, just problems.


----------



## BUFUMAN

gagac1971 said:


> never!!!main ssd which is samsung 860 pro 512GB is whit os..other two are samsung 840 pro 256 gb each...


Haha okey you need to read its not complicated but you need to read!

Raid configuration was allways after bios boot. Take the manual pls and read this part. I would advise you to use your phone to open a site with informations of raid config arrays, raid 0/1 etc. Cluster size....

To get the best performance out of it.

I used raid's with my HDDs after purchasing a SSD i stop using it.

Why do you want a raid? Only for speed?


Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BUFUMAN

MishelLngelo said:


> Raid0 with SSDs, specially when used as secondary storage makes no sense, just problems.


Yep it makes no sense. That's why i stoped it. You will have more read writes on both SSDs. Its not necessary in my opinion.

SSDs are fast enough. The rest is for the peni* benchmark [emoji23]
Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gagac1971

BUFUMAN said:


> Haha okey you need to read its not complicated but you need to read!
> 
> Raid configuration was allways after bios boot. Take the manual pls and read this part. I would advise you to use your phone to open a site with informations of raid config arrays, raid 0/1 etc. Cluster size....
> 
> To get the best performance out of it.
> 
> I used raid's with my HDDs after purchasing a SSD i stop using it.
> 
> Why do you want a raid? Only for speed?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


i want to put other two ssd in one ssd ...just one volume...that is that i want...


----------



## MishelLngelo

gagac1971 said:


> i want to put other two ssd in one ssd ...just one volume...that is that i want...


Use "Windows Storage spaces" to same effect but much safer.


----------



## gagac1971

MishelLngelo said:


> Use "Windows Storage spaces" to same effect but much safer.


how to do that bro?can you elaborate?


----------



## MishelLngelo

gagac1971 said:


> how to do that bro?can you elaborate?


https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-set-up-storage-spaces-in-windows-10/
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/12438/windows-10-storage-spaces


----------



## AndehX

@elmor enabling LN2 mode seems to fix my booting issue, only problem is I get nothing on my monitor..... Switch back to normal mode, monitor works fine. Weird. Why would LN2 mode enable me to boot normally even though im not using LN2? lol?


----------



## gagac1971

MishelLngelo said:


> https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-set-up-storage-spaces-in-windows-10/
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/12438/windows-10-storage-spaces


what do you think bro is ok to do that ?safe for ssds?i will not lose some performace?thank you for your help...


----------



## MishelLngelo

gagac1971 said:


> what do you think bro is ok to do that ?safe for ssds?i will not lose some performace?thank you for your help...


Safe enough for anything, it just shows all drives in a group with one letter, that's all.


----------



## gagac1971

MishelLngelo said:


> Safe enough for anything, it just shows all drives in a group with one letter, that's all.


thanks bro will do that...and...you are from serbia???me also!!!i live in portugal now some 20 years but i lived in paracin...nice to meet you...


----------



## HolyFist

The PCIe limitation issue doesn't seem to be affecting everyone even on the VII Hero, at least review sites that show GPU-Z/CPU-Z show x16, and it's not the GPU or PCIe slot itself nor the CPU as people with Ryzen gen 1 seem to be having the same problem, the GPU runs fine on my old Z87-Pro at x16 and the PCIe is fine since it was fine with the 1700 on older BIOS, actually i got stutters in some games that i don't with the 4670K.

Also on it being a PCIe slot issue, it means that both C6H and C7H are shipping defective PCIe slots? I doubt that i have mine since July last year and it was fine til i updated BIOS and placed the 2700X, sadly i don't have the 1700 anymore so i could test older BIOS.


----------



## MishelLngelo

gagac1971 said:


> thanks bro will do that...and...you are from serbia???me also!!!i live in portugal now some 20 years but i lived in paracin...nice to meet you...


Yes, back in Serbia now after 30 years in Toronto, Cdn.


----------



## majestynl

AndehX said:


> @elmor enabling LN2 mode seems to fix my booting issue, only problem is I get nothing on my monitor..... Switch back to normal mode, monitor works fine. Weird. Why would LN2 mode enable me to boot normally even though im not using LN2? lol?


LN2 Modes changes a lot of things.... its totally irrelevant and not comparable!


----------



## AndehX

majestynl said:


> LN2 Modes changes a lot of things.... its totally irrelevant and not comparable!


You'd think so, but my computer seems to boot fine every time with it enabled. Disabled, it takes me at least 5 attempts to get it to boot


----------



## gupsterg

AmxdPt said:


> Would you mind sharing your settings dump? 🙂
> 
> Thanks


NP  .

View attachment 6101_4.0P_3400SC15_setting.txt


At ~7.5hrs P95 (custom, 8K, 4096K, 13GB) I called it a day on this profile, last screenie in set is just checking PWM all good.



Spoiler






























Really :heart: this last R7 1800X, CB15, etc is usual for 4.0GHz/3400MHz, the icing on the cake is it also takes Performance Bias changes in it's stride from POST  . I've had 2 or so R7 which hated PB changes from POST.



Spoiler






















I've also changed Q-CODE display to be TDIE once OS loaded, with latest ZenStates from Elmor. Apply OC still using UEFI, just prefer that route.



Spoiler














Also done CMOSCLR, UEFI 6101 re-flashback, restored 4.0P 3400C15 profile and rerunning stability testing, so far no issues to report.

For me the C6H has delivered. When I got this at launch I had so little control on RAM setup, I couldn't gain 3200MHz+, I also had PWM issues, I had cold boot issues, no VID control in UEFI for PState as I wanted.

I now have none of above issues. Now the UEFI gives several of the C7H features as well. Elmor keeps strengthening the ZenStates app as well.

All I can say is *STONKING* purchase for me. Thank you :clock: *Elmor* :clock:, :clock: *[email protected]* :clock: and :clock: *The Stilt* :clock: .


----------



## mito1172

gagac1971 said:


> ok bro thank you so much for your help...just one question,where i will plug other two ssd?sorry that i am basic but...can you show on the picture?


you can wear it here :thumb: RAID is unnecessary


----------



## WR-HW95

Got ~3355MHz almost ok today. With 1.4V VDDR Memtest86 gave 1 error in test 8. Maybe with little bit easier sub timings that would be possible to stabilise.
Weird that 1.4V now works again better than 1.39V. Few months back I had to go from 1.4V to 1.39V to get errors off.
But at least 1.42V is still worse than 1.4V.


----------



## Brko

gupsterg said:


> NP  .
> 
> View attachment 175209
> 
> 
> At ~7.5hrs P95 (custom, 8K, 4096K, 13GB) I called it a day on this profile, last screenie in set is just checking PWM all good.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 175217
> 
> 
> View attachment 175225
> 
> 
> View attachment 175233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really :heart: this last R7 1800X, CB15, etc is usual for 4.0GHz/3400MHz, the icing on the cake is it also takes Performance Bias changes in it's stride from POST  . I've had 2 or so R7 which hated PB changes from POST.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 175241
> 
> 
> View attachment 175249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also changed Q-CODE display to be TDIE once OS loaded, with latest ZenStates from Elmor. Apply OC still using UEFI, just prefer that route.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 175257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also done CMOSCLR, UEFI 6101 re-flashback, restored 4.0P 3400C15 profile and rerunning stability testing, so far no issues to report.
> 
> For me the C6H has delivered. When I got this at launch I had so little control on RAM setup, I couldn't gain 3200MHz+, I also had PWM issues, I had cold boot issues, no VID control in UEFI for PState as I wanted.
> 
> I now have none of above issues. Now the UEFI gives several of the C7H features as well. Elmor keeps strengthening the ZenStates app as well.
> 
> All I can say is *STONKING* purchase for me. Thank you :clock: *Elmor* :clock:, :clock: *[email protected]* :clock: and :clock: *The Stilt* :clock: .


I have some strange issues with 6101. It cannot boot with some RAM settings I had earlier. I also CLRCMOS-ed the board and reflashed BIOS and then it worked. Then I tried to tweak some other settings, again same thing.
I will leave RAM tinkering alone until next BIOS with new AGESA. This seems worse than some earlier which I had used.


----------



## AmxdPt

gupsterg said:


> NP  .
> 
> View attachment 175209
> 
> 
> At ~7.5hrs P95 (custom, 8K, 4096K, 13GB) I called it a day on this profile, last screenie in set is just checking PWM all good.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 175217
> 
> 
> View attachment 175225
> 
> 
> View attachment 175233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really :heart: this last R7 1800X, CB15, etc is usual for 4.0GHz/3400MHz, the icing on the cake is it also takes Performance Bias changes in it's stride from POST  . I've had 2 or so R7 which hated PB changes from POST.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 175241
> 
> 
> View attachment 175249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also changed Q-CODE display to be TDIE once OS loaded, with latest ZenStates from Elmor. Apply OC still using UEFI, just prefer that route.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 175257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also done CMOSCLR, UEFI 6101 re-flashback, restored 4.0P 3400C15 profile and rerunning stability testing, so far no issues to report.
> 
> For me the C6H has delivered. When I got this at launch I had so little control on RAM setup, I couldn't gain 3200MHz+, I also had PWM issues, I had cold boot issues, no VID control in UEFI for PState as I wanted.
> 
> I now have none of above issues. Now the UEFI gives several of the C7H features as well. Elmor keeps strengthening the ZenStates app as well.
> 
> All I can say is *STONKING* purchase for me. Thank you :clock: *Elmor* :clock:, :clock: *[email protected]* :clock: and :clock: *The Stilt* :clock: .


can you show me you p-states aswell?


----------



## gupsterg

NP  , I should have included that info as it's not part of settings txt.

Menu Advanced\AMD CBS\Zen Common Options is default setup, all I change is PState 0 as I want.



Spoiler




View attachment 180504151406.BMP




Then the only other thing in AMD CBS I like to set manually is below.



Spoiler




View attachment 180504151419.BMP




Again due to my RAM config being 1 dimm per channel, single rank/sided.


----------



## AmxdPt

gupsterg said:


> NP  , I should have included that info as it's not part of settings txt.
> 
> Menu Advanced\AMD CBS\Zen Common Options is default setup, all I change is PState 0 as I want.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 175769
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the only other thing in AMD CBS I like to set manually is below.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 175777
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again due to my RAM config being 1 dimm per channel, single rank/sided.


Thanks, My 1800x can't do 4ghz at all anymore  I'm doing p-state 0 -> 3.9 @ 1.38125v LLC Auto

I can't finish a cinebench run @ 4ghz anymore since 6001, it just freezes!

Perhaps i'm just doing something wrong!

Perhaps i just have a very bad chip... but I once used 4ghz.

The attachment was taken on the 24th of december last year... I was running 4.0


----------



## BUFUMAN

Can you provide us your settings as txt file?

I could never do 3.9 and now its fine with bios 6002
I did some changes on soc = lower as before and some ram settings at Auto. Before i used only manual settings.
I started patates with 1.4V VID and a offset -0.006 for the beginning.

[email protected] t1

At the end the switching frequency for cpu phase did there job @400. Never used it and now i know it better.

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gagac1971

mito1172 said:


> you can wear it here :thumb: RAID is unnecessary


hey bro...all is perfect now!!!thank you so much for your help...now i can install many games that i wanted...cheers


----------



## gagac1971

and just small update my 1800x is on 4.0 ghz whit llc1 and 3200 mhz memory just whit 1.352v almost one year rock stable...didnt push any further...maybe 4.1 ghz whit +- 1.42v?


----------



## Koyoe

guys I need help

how do I solve the error code 7A, this code wont let me boot properly

it only happen when I try to go above 4 ghz

thanks in advance


----------



## Mandarb

Update from me too on my nasty coldboot issues.

I always tried to increase voltage to the SOC but it didn't help with boot stability. I found out my SOC apparently likes lower voltages than the ones recommended in the Ryzen DRAM calulator... Currently at 1V, and so far I only need to hit reset once and it boots my 2x 16GB dual rank Trident Z at 3200MHz CL14 with good subtimings. Will be dialling in the voltage it likes the most over the next days. I suspect something between 0.975V and 1V, but I will see.

This after reseating my CPU, cleaning RAM contacts and reseating them... ^^'

Wish me luck.


----------



## pez

I was apparently out of the loop. Have you guys found it to be worth it to switch to the new Hero VII with the 1x00 R7 series? Just looking at some quick reviews, outside of the obvious OC potential, I'm not seeing a huge boost in performance gains. I'm still perusing through reviews, though.


----------



## 1usmus

*DR3200CL12 Extreme* and *SR3600CL14 Fast* (MSI M7) :devil:


----------



## Dbsjej56464

pez said:


> I was apparently out of the loop. Have you guys found it to be worth it to switch to the new Hero VII with the 1x00 R7 series? Just looking at some quick reviews, outside of the obvious OC potential, I'm not seeing a huge boost in performance gains. I'm still perusing through reviews, though.


I honestly wouldn't bother, even if I had a 2700X I wouldn't. But if you do I wouldn't purchase another Crosshair. One bitten, twice shy.


----------



## gupsterg

AmxdPt said:


> Thanks, My 1800x can't do 4ghz at all anymore  I'm doing p-state 0 -> 3.9 @ 1.38125v LLC Auto
> 
> I can't finish a cinebench run @ 4ghz anymore since 6001, it just freezes!
> 
> Perhaps i'm just doing something wrong!
> 
> Perhaps i just have a very bad chip... but I once used 4ghz.
> 
> The attachment was taken on the 24th of december last year... I was running 4.0


Dunno...

I've had 5 R7 in total, 3x R7 1700 and 2x R7 1800X. All the R7 1700 did 3.8GHz at ~1.35V give or take 0.025V. 3.9GHz none within my stability testing reached it, max I was willing to plough was ~1.4V. My 1st R7 1800X was pants TBH, especially when looking at it came with no cooler I could flog and increased purchase price vs R7 1700. It did 3.9GHz , it needed ~1.425V  . All my testing for daily use is LLC [Auto].

All my testing has been with my pre-ordered C6H. Same RAM as well so far, F4-3200C14D-16GTZ. Again same air cooler as well, ThermalRight Archon IB-E X2. Lapped it sometime late last year.

This R7 1800X was a segfault RMA swap. I have tested 4.0GHz on 3502, 6001 and 6101 only so far. On 3502 I initially had some passes of 4.0GHz with ~1.356V VID. Below is RB 2 runs of 2hrs.



Spoiler






















This rose to ~1.375V VID as testing and length of testing increased on UEFI 3502. Again I have passes on SOC of ~1V set in UEFI for >3200MHz, but as more testing was done it rose as well. Part of my testing is not only full load. I like to check postability with/without power to board prior to post from shutdown. I'll also let it idle, then as stated before I'll reflash UEFI and reapply OC and do PWM checks, etc.

After several months of playing with this CPU I reckon the 1.387V VID is correct. If it needs more later I reckon I've encountered degradation IMO. The CPU doesn't seem to have memory holes so far in frequencies I've tried. I even did a 3466MHz post from shutdown after it was left overnight in room temp of below ~18°C. Seems to me my finest sample of Ryzen gen 1.

Some more testing yesterday/this morning.



Spoiler






























Later today may see if I can lowered VDIMM anymore. I know there is no chance of lowering VID and SOC, if I want 4.0GHz stable in various loads of length and 3400MHz.


----------



## zyplex

Sideways2k said:


> I honestly wouldn't bother, even if I had a 2700X I wouldn't. But if you do I wouldn't purchase another Crosshair. One bitten, twice shy.


I will wait for next BIOS, in case ASUS can't fix this board - what do you recommend? I don't like Gigabyte UEFI, maybe give Asrock a try?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

zyplex said:


> I will wait for next BIOS, in case ASUS can't fix this board - what do you recommend? I don't like Gigabyte UEFI, maybe give Asrock a try?


If I was to get a board I'd get the Asrock one, however I read a comment that someone said that the Asrock board doesn't have LLC or SoC control. But perhaps a more knowledgeable member will know?

The Crosshair VII is probably a good board. I just find it cheeky to release it without fixing the issues of the VI. So for that they won't get my money.


----------



## lcbbcl

zyplex said:


> I will wait for next BIOS, in case ASUS can't fix this board - what do you recommend? I don't like Gigabyte UEFI, maybe give Asrock a try?


I am on the same position,if next uefi won't fix the major problems i will giveaway this "overclocking to default" board and i will go straight to asrock


----------



## hurricane28

1usmus said:


> *DR3200CL12 Extreme* and *SR3600CL14 Fast* (MSI M7) :devil:


What are you doing man...? Why is the Dram voltage red? 

Also, is your 2700x still not stable?


----------



## gupsterg

Brko said:


> I have some strange issues with 6101. It cannot boot with some RAM settings I had earlier. I also CLRCMOS-ed the board and reflashed BIOS and then it worked. Then I tried to tweak some other settings, again same thing.
> I will leave RAM tinkering alone until next BIOS with new AGESA. This seems worse than some earlier which I had used.


Sorry missed your reply to an earlier post of mine. Dunno, seems the same to me as 3502, 6001. So far 3400MHz C15 @ 1.365V in UEFI is exhibiting stability for POST, OS load, HCI ~1.5hrs.



Spoiler






















In the HWINFO screenie the averaged measurements for VDDSOC/VDDP/DRAM/1.8V PLL/+1.05V Chipset are basically UEFI setup for parameters with minor error (1.031V/0.900V/1.365V/1.8V/1.05V).


----------



## HolyFist

1usmus said:


> *DR3200CL12 Extreme* and *SR3600CL14 Fast* (MSI M7) :devil:


Nice, good to see MSI getting better, still i think i'd go with ASRock Z490 when it comes.

Should we expect 1.0.0.3b soon btw?


----------



## pez

Sideways2k said:


> I honestly wouldn't bother, even if I had a 2700X I wouldn't. But if you do I wouldn't purchase another Crosshair. One bitten, twice shy.


Ah well no worries. Thanks for the input :thumb:. 

I'll just stick out with what I've got and I should be good. Have to say I'm still running without any issues for some months now.


----------



## zyplex

What does Z490 offer?


----------



## HolyFist

zyplex said:


> What does Z490 offer?














> The purported Z490 chipset is identical to the X470 chipset except that it rocks 4 additional PCIe 3.0 lanes, something that would be great for multi-GPU users who want PCIe lanes for precious graphics cards, and multiple super-fast NVMe M.2 SSDs that need PCIe lanes to drive their insane speeds.


Link


----------



## Frikencio

HolyFist said:


> Link


I am still waiting for the 2800X that is never expected to come out.


----------



## lcbbcl

Frikencio said:


> I am still waiting for the 2800X that is never expected to come out.


If Intel launch the new cpu's just in the 3Q 2018 you won't see any 2800X, at this point a 2700X its a better deal then 8700k,for 15 20 FPS more in games with 8700k ,people (who are not part of the 120FPS=unplayable club) would not trade a 2700x for a 8700k .


----------



## Frikencio

lcbbcl said:


> If Intel launch the new cpu's just in the 3Q 2018 you won't see any 2800X, at this point a 2700X its a better deal then 8700k,for 15 20 FPS more in games with 8700k ,people (who are not part of the 120FPS=unplayable club) would not trade a 2700x for a 8700k .


Time will tell.


----------



## bdajeha

Hi,
I just tried setting voltages manually in BIOS, instead of using Auto as i have done before.
I set CPU to 1.45, and DRAM to 1.35.
But when i check hwmonitor in Windows it says im going 1.48 and 1.37?
I'm using latest hwmonitor btw and BIOS 6101.

Should i lower the voltaget in BIOS, or is Windows reading it wrong?


----------



## gupsterg

1.45V to CPU for 24/7 use is on excessive side IMO. Also try HWINFO, I find it's a better monitoring tool.


----------



## seansplayin

h2323 said:


> Wow, Do you use Liquid metal directly on the face-plate of the CPU, or did you delid it, its aluminium face?


liquid metal between IHS and EK water block


----------



## Johan45

Had a bench session from hell this weekend. Tried out the 2700X on the Crosshair VI things were doing well yesterday got up to the mid 5 GHz did a few benches and the power went out for the remainder of the day. Tore it down and tried again this morning. Thought it wa all dried out but... Got everything going again and shortly after I got up to speed hit defaults in BIOS as I wanted to make a RAM change and it wouldn't boot after that. Code "8", reflashed and still the same. I'm done, I give up. It's obvious it wasn't meant to be. I did get a personal best in CB15 before it all went to hell.


----------



## Neoony

bdajeha said:


> Hi,
> I just tried setting voltages manually in BIOS, instead of using Auto as i have done before.
> I set CPU to 1.45, and DRAM to 1.35.
> But when i check hwmonitor in Windows it says im going 1.48 and 1.37?
> I'm using latest hwmonitor btw and BIOS 6101.
> 
> Should i lower the voltaget in BIOS, or is Windows reading it wrong?


You will have a higher value of Voltage on idle and lower value of Voltage on load, than you set. That should be normal AFAIK. (LLC)

I would get the same values with 1.45V


----------



## bdajeha

Neoony said:


> You will have a higher value of Voltage on idle and lower value of Voltage on load, than you set. That should be normal AFAIK. (LLC)
> 
> I would get the same values with 1.45V


Ok, I lowered to 1.40 anyhow, seems to stable as well.
Not going for anything extreme, just a stable OC.


----------



## Neoony

bdajeha said:


> Ok, I lowered to 1.40 anyhow, seems to stable as well.
> Not going for anything extreme, just a stable OC.


What frequency and CPU are you running anyways?


----------



## FlanK3r

Nice one Johan


----------



## Johan45

FlanK3r said:


> Nice one Johan


Thanks FlanK3r


----------



## 1usmus

HolyFist said:


> Nice, good to see MSI getting better, still i think i'd go with ASRock Z490 when it comes.
> 
> Should we expect 1.0.0.3b soon btw?


Yes, these 2 firms are excellent, I agree with you

Approximately by May 10, the first public beta version should appear



hurricane28 said:


> What are you doing man...? Why is the Dram voltage red?
> 
> Also, is your 2700x still not stable?


defective motherboard, I replaced it and immediately put up for sale 

my last stable result :
all cores 4175-4150mhz (AVX/FMA3)
one-two cores 4427-4375mhz (without AVX/FMA3)
TDP 160 watt


----------



## bdajeha

Neoony said:


> What frequency and CPU are you running anyways?


[email protected] & 3000 MHz.

I could prob get 4 Ghz, but I'd rather have it perfectly stable and a little cooler, an additional 200 Mhz don't really do anything for me.


----------



## HolyFist

1usmus said:


> Yes, these 2 firms are excellent, I agree with you
> 
> Approximately by May 10, the first public beta version should appear


Aww, i was expecting a bit sooner, oh well, thanks!


----------



## hurricane28

1usmus said:


> Yes, these 2 firms are excellent, I agree with you
> 
> Approximately by May 10, the first public beta version should appear
> 
> 
> 
> defective motherboard, I replaced it and immediately put up for sale
> 
> my last stable result :
> all cores 4175-4150mhz (AVX/FMA3)
> one-two cores 4427-4375mhz (without AVX/FMA3)
> TDP 160 watt


I told you it wasn't the CPU or Asus themselves lol. 

Nice results btw. 

I am trying to run 3600 MHz stable atm but its hard. One day its stable the other it isn't, at least the voltages and temps are accurate enough to use them.


----------



## Xevi

BIOS 6101


----------



## Johan45

My favorite cooling


----------



## Bromerz

Hello, I've lurked here for a while learning what I can about overclocking (I built my first PC around a year ago). I had a (seemingly) stable 3.7 Overclock at 1.25v on my 1600 on an older bios but an issue with an Elgato required me to update my bios and I could never get it stable again after that. I've spent the last few days tweaking and think I have it stable again but this time at 1.28 volts.
Anyway onto my main reason for posting, I've noticed that my Vcore and Cpu Core Voltage SVI2 don't quite make sense. I've read the posts about focusing only on the SVI2 reading as it's more accurate but as you can see from the two pictures attached, at idle and 100% load the Vcore is 0.038v and 0.01v lower, respectfully, than the SVI2 reading. It is my understanding that the Vcore is generally higher than SVI2 as it doesn't properly account for Vdroop and the SVI2 is the cpus internal sensor measuring the voltage.
I have tried clearing CMOS and running everything at default and still the Vcore is lower than SVI2. 
My OC settings are Llc level 2, CPU 140%, SoC 1.1v and Flare X 3200 2x8gb running at 3200 fast settings calculated via Ryzen timing calculator.
Ram has passed a 2000% run on HCI Memtest and OC is stable to 8 hours realbench and 2 hours OCCT.
I've kind of rambled on here but my question really is, is this discrepancy in voltage normal or is one of my sensors off?

https://photos.app.goo.gl/H8e5wvdT6mtL76Mm7


----------



## lcbbcl

Nice video,but its sad after you watch and you realize that its not your board.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Bromerz said:


> Hello, I've lurked here for a while learning what I can about overclocking (I built my first PC around a year ago). I had a (seemingly) stable 3.7 Overclock at 1.25v on my 1600 on an older bios but an issue with an Elgato required me to update my bios and I could never get it stable again after that. I've spent the last few days tweaking and think I have it stable again but this time at 1.28 volts.
> Anyway onto my main reason for posting, I've noticed that my Vcore and Cpu Core Voltage SVI2 don't quite make sense. I've read the posts about focusing only on the SVI2 reading as it's more accurate but as you can see from the two pictures attached, at idle and 100% load the Vcore is 0.038v and 0.01v lower, respectfully, than the SVI2 reading. It is my understanding that the Vcore is generally higher than SVI2 as it doesn't properly account for Vdroop and the SVI2 is the cpus internal sensor measuring the voltage.
> I have tried clearing CMOS and running everything at default and still the Vcore is lower than SVI2.
> My OC settings are Llc level 2, CPU 140%, SoC 1.1v and Flare X 3200 2x8gb running at 3200 fast settings calculated via Ryzen timing calculator.
> Ram has passed a 2000% run on HCI Memtest and OC is stable to 8 hours realbench and 2 hours OCCT.
> I've kind of rambled on here but my question really is, is this discrepancy in voltage normal or is one of my sensors off?
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/H8e5wvdT6mtL76Mm7


This is the Crosshair VI for you. The sensors are dodgy.

Basically SVI2 is the most accurate software measurement as said by Elmor himself. LLC2 is ok, but I think its better to increase Vcore and use LLC Auto. Just my 2c.


----------



## Xevi

Johan45 said:


> My favorite cooling


My favorite cooling


----------



## Johan45

Xevi said:


> My favorite cooling
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVIAs3KLINQ


That would certainly be convenient, didn't realize they were so damn loud though. LN2 rocks man -180C


----------



## Xevi

Johan45 said:


> That would certainly be convenient, didn't realize they were so damn loud though. LN2 rocks man -180C


I hear nothing! xD

My Cascade Tri-Stage


----------



## mtrai

Just wanted to offer something up so maybe it does not happen to others.

ON my C6H with 1700X the temp readings in HWINFO and other software matched up including CPU-Z becnhing.

Now on my same C6H with the 2700X the temps looked okay in HWinfo and others but not in CPU-Z bencing, which I did not notice until today until I was posting a score for some one to compare.

Here is a screen shot with my 525 Single Thread CPu-z bench. Max temp was 57.3 Celsius in HWinfo however the validation is around 108 degrees Celsius in CPU-Z bench validation. Sadly I did not validate that particular run...but I have others that I did with very close scores. 

THe reason I am saying all this is I had started noticing stability issues with my system. I chalked it up to unstable ram...was never able to get it stable with the 2700X unlike on my 1700X. Two days ago...the CPU would not longer work. It was bootable sometimes after 20 or more restarts but not actually into windows and also started getting a Q-code cpu stop of 63 a lot.

I was using both manual OC and PBO2 +XFX2 overclocks. Been trying both.

I put the 1700X back and all is well...so no lasting damage to the rest of my parts. Here are the CPU-z links. These validation temperatures are pretty insane and never had shutdowns. So I am left to wonder if it is the ASUS bios or I actually got a bad CPU.

Note the CPU-Z temp. Now with my 1700X the CPUZ temps match up. If I remember correctly these were all with the PBO2 + XFX2 overclocking for higher single threaded performance so it also might a PBO2/XFR2 Overclocking problem on the X370 platform with a 2700X

https://valid.x86.fr/y63csu
https://valid.x86.fr/yn6ugz
https://valid.x86.fr/jaxy8l
https://valid.x86.fr/3jusxe

Last Valadation with the 1700x before the 2700X:
https://valid.x86.fr/5r9454

1700X Valadation today after removing the the 2700X:
https://valid.x86.fr/rvjag2

Below is the screenshot I was referring too.


----------



## gupsterg

Bromerz said:


> Hello, I've lurked here for a while learning what I can about overclocking (I built my first PC around a year ago). I had a (seemingly) stable 3.7 Overclock at 1.25v on my 1600 on an older bios but an issue with an Elgato required me to update my bios and I could never get it stable again after that. I've spent the last few days tweaking and think I have it stable again but this time at 1.28 volts.
> Anyway onto my main reason for posting, I've noticed that my Vcore and Cpu Core Voltage SVI2 don't quite make sense. I've read the posts about focusing only on the SVI2 reading as it's more accurate but as you can see from the two pictures attached, at idle and 100% load the Vcore is 0.038v and 0.01v lower, respectfully, than the SVI2 reading. It is my understanding that the Vcore is generally higher than SVI2 as it doesn't properly account for Vdroop and the SVI2 is the cpus internal sensor measuring the voltage.
> I have tried clearing CMOS and running everything at default and still the Vcore is lower than SVI2.
> My OC settings are Llc level 2, CPU 140%, SoC 1.1v and Flare X 3200 2x8gb running at 3200 fast settings calculated via Ryzen timing calculator.
> Ram has passed a 2000% run on HCI Memtest and OC is stable to 8 hours realbench and 2 hours OCCT.
> I've kind of rambled on here but my question really is, is this discrepancy in voltage normal or is one of my sensors off?
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/H8e5wvdT6mtL76Mm7


Update HWINFO. Increase the polling rate, default is 2000ms, try 750ms. Average figures for voltages under the ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero section should be more relevant.


----------



## SirMacke

6101: Wake on Lan broken?
WoL does not work anymore.
LAN-card powers down after shutdown, until 6101 it did not power down on shutdown but stayed on for WoL.

All settings are the same:
ErP, Wake on PCI-device Enabled

Windows: Disable fast startup
Enable Wake on Magic Packets under advanced menu network card.
Checked box: Allow this device to wake the computer


----------



## Disassociative

Are there any downsides to using PE2 and then using a negative offset as long as it's stable? I'm running a -0.2500 offset and it's passing IntelBurnTest runs and AIDA64 full CPU/cache/FPU stress testing for extended periods of time but I'm just not sure how XFR2/Precision Boost 2 works and it's potentially limiting the peak performance in any way - like if it needs the higher voltages to sustain higher clock speeds?


----------



## gupsterg

@AmxdPt

IIRC since Friday or so been tuning this 3400MHz profile. I feel I have finished now. After various reruns I called it a day this morning.



Spoiler



*P95 v29.4B8 custom 8K 4096K 13GB
*










View attachment 6101_4.0P_3400C15V2_setting.txt


Gonna try 3466MHz, I reckon that will be my last achievable profile. As best I've had out of this sample of MOBO/RAM, but differing CPU is ~3520MHz.



Disassociative said:


> Are there any downsides to using PE2 and then using a negative offset as long as it's stable? I'm running a -0.2500 offset and it's passing IntelBurnTest runs and AIDA64 full CPU/cache/FPU stress testing for extended periods of time but I'm just not sure how XFR2/Precision Boost 2 works and it's potentially limiting the peak performance in any way - like if it needs the higher voltages to sustain higher clock speeds?


No you'll be fine in that context. Think of it as your fooling the CPU. FIT aspect will do as it intends, as it will use less power you should see improved boosting.


----------



## Disassociative

gupsterg said:


> [MENTION=411249]
> 
> No you'll be fine in that context. Think of it as your fooling the CPU. FIT aspect will do as it intends, as it will use less power you should see improved boosting.


Good to know, thank you


----------



## Auxillary Field

Disassociative said:


> Are there any downsides to using PE2 and then using a negative offset as long as it's stable? I'm running a -0.2500 offset and it's passing IntelBurnTest runs and AIDA64 full CPU/cache/FPU stress testing for extended periods of time but I'm just not sure how XFR2/Precision Boost 2 works and it's potentially limiting the peak performance in any way - like if it needs the higher voltages to sustain higher clock speeds?


I'm doing the same thing now with my 2nd 2700x after the 1st one burned out, now running PE2 with -75mV offset LLC1. In theory the CPU should actually perform better if it can handle the lower Vcore wrt stock. 

Also I have a weird bug now (bios 6101) where sometimes the CPU performance is way down after the computer wakes up from sleep: Clock speeds are as normal, but I can't even watch a movie without dropping frames until I reboot.


----------



## CodyPredy

SirMacke said:


> 6101: Wake on Lan broken?
> WoL does not work anymore.
> LAN-card powers down after shutdown, until 6101 it did not power down on shutdown but stayed on for WoL.
> 
> All settings are the same:
> ErP, Wake on PCI-device Enabled
> 
> Windows: Disable fast startup
> Enable Wake on Magic Packets under advanced menu network card.
> Checked box: Allow this device to wake the computer


Just tried it on my machine and it works just fine - put it to sleep - waiting about 10 seconds - disconnected from my WIFI and turned it on via my phones 4g carrier connection. I can check it again tomorrow from work. 

Did you change/configure your router to allow port forwarding for the magic packets?

I'm using the default configuration (with the exception of a P State overclock and RAM) in the BIOS - using version 6101. I think fast startup is turned on.


----------



## Frikencio

I have also a wierd bug (BIOS 6004). If I do a stress test just as soon as I log into Windows, my system becomes so slow I cannot even use the mouse even when I close the stress test. System works but like with 486 speeds. I use the power button to shutdown the system and then after the restart everything becomes normal again.


----------



## angelgrin

Is anyone using bluestacks? I have this issue when I try to run a game or shut down bluestacks i get a blue screen with stop code: memory_management
i've tried to remove all overclocks on both CPU and Memory but still same issue.


----------



## Frikencio

angelgrin said:


> Is anyone using bluestacks? I have this issue when I try to run a game or shut down bluestacks i get a blue screen with stop code: memory_management
> i've tried to remove all overclocks on both CPU and Memory but still same issue.


Did you try enabling SVM (Virtualization) ?

I had this error when I OCed the RAM.


----------



## majestynl

Johan45 said:


> Had a bench session from hell this weekend. Tried out the 2700X on the Crosshair VI things were doing well yesterday got up to the mid 5 GHz did a few benches and the power went out for the remainder of the day. Tore it down and tried again this morning. Thought it wa all dried out but... Got everything going again and shortly after I got up to speed hit defaults in BIOS as I wanted to make a RAM change and it wouldn't boot after that. Code "8", reflashed and still the same. I'm done, I give up. It's obvious it wasn't meant to be. I did get a personal best in CB15 before it all went to hell.




Yeah...nice one Johan!!!


----------



## hughjazz44

Does anyone know what the maximum power output is for each fan header? 

Could I use a triple fan splitter on one header and drive 3 0.30A fans safely?


----------



## elmor

Is there more than one person being stuck at x8 or x4 at the first PCI-E slot? If so, only on Pinnacle Ridge or also on Summit Ridge? From which BIOS version exactly?




VicViper said:


> For anyone with the Essence STX II reboot issue, this was posted on the device support page on April 19 2018. I have not tested this as off yet. I will see if this solution works this weekend.
> 
> https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1036071





AmxdPt said:


> Well, I have been struggling with that. Tried every pci-e port available and the issue still exists.
> 
> I guess we have our answer from AMD and Asus... This issue is never going to be fixed...
> 
> That is the sound of disappointement... It's just sad...
> 
> That FAQ is full of BS...
> 
> Proof?
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...en-installing-driver-of-ESSENCE-STX-II/page11
> 
> Post number 1 on that page. @elmor confirming that the issue is NOT only from the pci-e lanes controled by the cpu!
> 
> Check the picture I've attached, can you see the pci-e lane where I have my sound card running?
> 
> You got it... It is the PCIEX4_3.
> 
> Does that run off the CPU? NO!
> 
> Do I have the issue? YES, since Ryzen's launch.
> 
> @elmor,
> I'll ask again, does this happen on x470 and 2nd generation Ryzens too?
> Could anyone you know at Asus confirm that for us?
> 
> We'd really appreciate that,
> 
> Thanks





AmxdPt said:


> Here Asus:
> 
> A fresh mini dump file:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1xkFsY7KS3UbTQjrnow6lfkbHUukxJGBP
> 
> To tell me that the issue is from the pci-e slots that run off the CPU after 9 months of waiting for a solution is just unbelievable sad...
> 
> This is just stupid...
> 
> 180€ sound card on a 240€ motherboard (both from Asus) and this is what I get?
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1MiekCxqbtV11EuP7FrIEOrruaNGpas2x
> My ASUS Customer Feedback Form that states on the last page:
> 
> "4. What you've done the troubleshooting and check items:
> Reset the bios settings
> Update bios for the motherboard (all of the bios available for the motherboard…)
> Sitting the sound card in all available pci-e slots available
> Disabling the motherboard’s sound card
> Re-installing Windows
> Re-installing the Asus drivers
> Testing the sound card on my brother’s pc (Intel i7 4770k)
> Using a different Graphics Card"
> 
> The line that says: "Sitting the sound card in all available pci-e slots available" was completely IGNORED!
> 
> And what is Asus doing to fix the issue? Covering AMD's @ss?



It's an issue with the sound card that happens on any Ryzen AM4 board (ie not a problem with a specific motherboard). The same issue exists on X470/Pinnacle Ridge as well. It's still being looked at but seems to go in circles. The FAQ that says it works in certain PCI-E slots is wrong, or at least only valid in some cases.




r0l4n said:


> I've just realized my 5V and 12V rails seem to be fading out (see pic). It's a EVGA SuperNova 750 G2, two years old now, but it's been 24/7 mining for the last year, first with 2x1080, now with a 1080ti. Being a quality 750W, those loads shouldn't be any trouble, but I'm starting to think they've really taxed it.
> 
> Does the 5V and 12V rails vdroop affect CPU and memory overclocking in any noticeable way?



Are you on Crosshair VI or Crosshair VII? The 12V rail reading is more accurate during load scenarios on C7H and based off the EPS12V connector. It's normal that it droops during load. Do you have both the 8-pin and 4-pin connectors plugged?




AndehX said:


> @elmor enabling LN2 mode seems to fix my booting issue, only problem is I get nothing on my monitor..... Switch back to normal mode, monitor works fine. Weird. Why would LN2 mode enable me to boot normally even though im not using LN2? lol?



LN2 mode starts the system with higher voltages.


----------



## HolyFist

elmor said:


> Is there more than one person being stuck at x8 or x4 at the first PCI-E slot? If so, only on Pinnacle Ridge or also on Summit Ridge? From which BIOS version exactly?


Hello, thanks for asking @elmor.

There's more than one and seems to be present in the VII Hero aswell, where the person has shown a photo of first card being at x4 and second at x8 which makes no sense.

I know this was fine on the 1700 but it was an old BIOS i know last i used was the 3008 but i don't remember if i looked at PCIe speed by then as i was using the 4670k on the Z87 PRO and its at x16 there, now with the 2700X i have this problem.

My GPU is the MSI GTX1080 Sea Hawk X but i don't think there should be incompatibilities with other manufacturers, with that said, here's my photos and can provide video recording showing everything at default in BIOS, 8-Pin PSU cable connected to the GTX1080 (this card uses 8 Pin) and nothing else being used outside of 2 USB fr keyboard and mouse and 3 SATA on Ports 1, 2 and 3.

*x8* https://i.imgur.com/lcDrMlK.jpg
*x4* with Elgato HD60 Pro in PCIex8_2 https://i.imgur.com/OiKJzu9.jpg

I know it's not a typo or it would affect everyone, plus i remember some games stutter and even game benchmarks perform poor when i had my capture card in x8 slot back then cause issues with Ryzen and the Card, so i check GPU-Z and it was at x8 since i forgot the card in the PC due to not play PS4 anymore. ^^

So i took out the Elgato HD60 Pro and games were smooth, but then again i don't remember when i last check the BIOS as i updated to 3008 to check overclock only before getting tired and switch back to the 4670K.

*Person reporting same issue with 1700:* http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...vi-overclocking-thread-3682.html#post27319009

*And the x4 on VII Hero when on SLI* (this happens with anything in PCIEX8_2 slot not just SLI as i tested on the C6H with Elgato HD60 Pro): http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...-vii-overclocking-thread-60.html#post27306265


----------



## AndehX

elmor said:


> LN2 mode starts the system with higher voltages.


Well that's no good.

Anyway, I tried removing as much as i could from my system. Graphics card, capture card, usb devices, m.2 drive... With all of that disconnected, still getting 7A...

Any other advice before I give up and go with a Gigabyte board or something?


----------



## elmor

HolyFist said:


> Hello, thanks for asking @elmor.
> 
> There's more than one and seems to be present in the VII Hero aswell, where the person has shown a photo of first card being at x4 and second at x8 which makes no sense.
> 
> I know this was fine on the 1700 but it was an old BIOS i know last i used was the 3008 but i don't remember if i looked at PCIe speed by then as i was using the 4670k on the Z87 PRO and its at x16 there, now with the 2700X i have this problem.
> 
> My GPU is the MSI GTX1080 Sea Hawk X but i don't think there should be incompatibilities with other manufacturers, with that said, here's my photos and can provide video recording showing everything at default in BIOS, 8-Pin PSU cable connected to the GTX1080 (this card uses 8 Pin) and nothing else being used outside of 2 USB fr keyboard and mouse and 3 SATA on Ports 1, 2 and 3.
> 
> *x8* https://i.imgur.com/lcDrMlK.jpg
> *x4* with Elgato HD60 Pro in PCIex8_2 https://i.imgur.com/OiKJzu9.jpg
> 
> I know it's not a typo or it would affect everyone, plus i remember some games stutter and even game benchmarks perform poor when i had my capture card in x8 slot back then cause issues with Ryzen and the Card, so i check GPU-Z and it was at x8 since i forgot the card in the PC due to not play PS4 anymore. ^^
> 
> So i took out the Elgato HD60 Pro and games were smooth, but then again i don't remember when i last check the BIOS as i updated to 3008 to check overclock only before getting tired and switch back to the 4670K.
> 
> *Person reporting same issue with 1700:* http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...vi-overclocking-thread-3682.html#post27319009
> 
> *And the x4 on VII Hero when on SLI* (this happens with anything in PCIEX8_2 slot not just SLI as i tested on the C6H with Elgato HD60 Pro): http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...-vii-overclocking-thread-60.html#post27306265



Thank you for the summary, helps loads.


----------



## SirMacke

CodyPredy said:


> Just tried it on my machine and it works just fine - put it to sleep - waiting about 10 seconds - disconnected from my WIFI and turned it on via my phones 4g carrier connection. I can check it again tomorrow from work.
> 
> Did you change/configure your router to allow port forwarding for the magic packets?
> 
> I'm using the default configuration (with the exception of a P State overclock and RAM) in the BIOS - using version 6101. I think fast startup is turned on.


Nothing has changed in my pfsense-router.
I usually start my pc remote from a shutdown state.
But the LAN-card shuts down the same second as the PC.


----------



## ciukacz

SirMacke said:


> 6101: Wake on Lan broken?
> WoL does not work anymore.
> LAN-card powers down after shutdown, until 6101 it did not power down on shutdown but stayed on for WoL.
> 
> All settings are the same:
> ErP, Wake on PCI-device Enabled
> 
> Windows: Disable fast startup
> Enable Wake on Magic Packets under advanced menu network card.
> Checked box: Allow this device to wake the computer


for me it always worked like this, besides the things you already mentioned:
i need to have intel driver installed with the option that adds custom tabs in nic properties
and there "wake on magic packet from power off state" enabled.

and in bios i need to have network stack enabled, reboot,
and then again in bios inside the new nic section check you have wol enabled.

edit: intel proset for windows device manager, thats the option you need to have checked during nic driver install for the intel custom tabs to appear


----------



## SirMacke

ciukacz said:


> for me it always worked like this, besides the things you already mentioned:
> i need to have intel driver installed with the option that adds custom tabs in nic properties
> and there "wake on magic packet from power off state" enabled.
> 
> and in bios i need to have network stack enabled, reboot,
> and then again in bios inside the new nic section check you have wol enabled.
> 
> edit: intel proset for windows device manager, thats the option you need to have checked during nic driver install for the intel custom tabs to appear


Weird, never had to do it this way before!
But screw that, it works now, car is active after shutdown and WoL is working again, TY!


----------



## Naeem

angelgrin said:


> Is anyone using bluestacks? I have this issue when I try to run a game or shut down bluestacks i get a blue screen with stop code: memory_management
> i've tried to remove all overclocks on both CPU and Memory but still same issue.


runs fine for me as long as CPU virtualization is disabled in bios i am using bios 1701 , in newer bioses it's ON by default


----------



## Xevi

killed in action


----------



## Zognarb

Naeem said:


> runs fine for me as long as CPU virtualization is disabled in bios i am using bios 1701 , in newer bioses it's ON by default


It's back to being off by default in 6002 onward.

Somewhat ironic timing as Windows 10 1803 has introduced new virtualization-based security features.


----------



## angelgrin

Zognarb said:


> It's back to being off by default in 6002 onward.
> 
> Somewhat ironic timing as Windows 10 1803 has introduced new virtualization-based security features.





Naeem said:


> runs fine for me as long as CPU virtualization is disabled in bios i am using bios 1701 , in newer bioses it's ON by default


Thanks @Naeem its working now after disabling SVM in bios.
@Zognarb yeah, would you know if its a compatibility issue on bluestacks or is it just Ryzen virtualization is not working as it should?


----------



## Zognarb

angelgrin said:


> Thanks @Naeem its working now after disabling SVM in bios.
> 
> @Zognarb yeah, would you know if its a compatibility issue on bluestacks or is it just Ryzen virtualization is not working as it should?


Sorry, wouldn't know. My guess would be on the software side however.


----------



## CodyPredy

@angelgrin If you're using Win 10 version 1803 then I'm betting it's the April update. 

I've been experiencing random blue-screens. freezes and various crashes. Essentially running an overclock on a new version of Windows, using a beta bios (6101) with a version of the NVidia drivers that's been known to cause issues - uhuuu - fun times to be a PC Gamer.


----------



## Brko

Any news on next AGESA? It should fix some RAM performance as was written before? 
I found this 6101 less friendly for my RAM than 6001.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## AmxdPt

elmor said:


> It's an issue with the sound card that happens on any Ryzen AM4 board (ie not a problem with a specific motherboard). The same issue exists on X470/Pinnacle Ridge as well. It's still being looked at but seems to go in circles. The FAQ that says it works in certain PCI-E slots is wrong, or at least only valid in some cases.


I know the issue is not motherboard specific as you've stated it before.

It's a bummer to know that the issue still exists on X470 as I was willing to upgrade just to get rid of the issue...

What do you mean with "seems to go in circles"?

Can't pinpoint what the issue is in the first place?

I'd like to help, I really do!


----------



## angelgrin

CodyPredy said:


> @angelgrin If you're using Win 10 version 1803 then I'm betting it's the April update.
> 
> I've been experiencing random blue-screens. freezes and various crashes. Essentially running an overclock on a new version of Windows, using a beta bios (6101) with a version of the NVidia drivers that's been known to cause issues - uhuuu - fun times to be a PC Gamer.


i'm still on win 10 v1709, so not sure what the issue is.


----------



## Syldon

CodyPredy said:


> @angelgrin If you're using Win 10 version 1803 then I'm betting it's the April update.
> 
> I've been experiencing random blue-screens. freezes and various crashes. Essentially running an overclock on a new version of Windows, using a beta bios (6101) with a version of the NVidia drivers that's been known to cause issues - uhuuu - fun times to be a PC Gamer.



Have you checked for the latest drivers. There are a lot of drivers that have had to be changed since 1803 released.


----------



## sneida

hi all,

i have upgraded form a ryzen 1700 to a 2700x and have quite high temperatures.

for cooling i use a corsair h115i.

i have attached a screenshot of running prime, what you can see there:
* core freq. only around 3775mhz
* core VID ~1.2v
* cpu temperature 84°C, socket 63°C
* water temperature ~36°C
* idle temp. around 35°C (water temp ~29°C)

my setup:
* vcore offset -0.125
* boost lvl 1
* llc1
* sense mi skew 290 (otherwise +10°C)
* thermal grizzly kryonaut
* bios 6101
* amd ryzen balanced plan (min 20%)

even if i use e.g. cpu-z for benchmarking the score starts quite high and lowers significantly during running the benchmark (probably because the core freq. is lowered due to the high temperatures).

any suggestions?


in general, the 2700x is running quite ok:
* can use the same ram freq/timings as with the 1700 (but did not try to push it any further yet): flare-x, 3466mhz fast timings from Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.1.0 Beta 2
* aida latency ~60ns


----------



## Frikencio

sneida said:


> hi all,
> 
> i have upgraded form a ryzen 1700 to a 2700x and have quite high temperatures.
> 
> for cooling i use a corsair h115i.
> 
> i have attached a screenshot of running prime, what you can see there:
> * core freq. only around 3775mhz
> * core VID ~1.2v
> * cpu temperature 84°C, socket 63°C
> * water temperature ~36°C
> 
> my setup:
> * vcore offset -0.125
> * boost lvl 1
> * llc1
> * sense mi skew 290 (otherwise +10°C)
> * thermal grizzly kryonaut
> * bios 6101
> * amd ryzen balanced plan (min 20%)
> 
> even if i use e.g. cpu-z for benchmarking the score starts quite high and lowers significantly during running the benchmark (probably because the core freq. is lowered due to the high temperatures).
> 
> any suggestions?
> 
> 
> in general, the 2700x is running quite ok:
> * can use the same ram freq/timings as with the 1700 (but did not try to push it any further yet): flare-x, 3466mhz fast timings from Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.1.0 Beta 2
> * aida latency ~60ns


I have the same cooler, and the same issue.

For some reason the CPU thinks that the cooler is not cooling enough.

2700X Throttles @ 95ºC Tctl so that is why it is downclocking itself.

2700X also does a Thermal Shutdown @ 115ºC Tctl if you set the OC by yourself.

You can trick the CPU into thinking that it is not overheating (but use only if you are 100% certain that your CPU is not overheating).


----------



## HolyFist

sneida said:


> hi all,
> 
> i have upgraded form a ryzen 1700 to a 2700x and have quite high temperatures.
> 
> for cooling i use a corsair h115i.
> 
> i have attached a screenshot of running prime, what you can see there:
> * core freq. only around 3775mhz
> * core VID ~1.2v
> * cpu temperature 84°C, socket 63°C
> * water temperature ~36°C
> * idle temp. around 35°C (water temp ~29°C)
> 
> my setup:
> * vcore offset -0.125
> * boost lvl 1
> * llc1
> * sense mi skew 290 (otherwise +10°C)
> * thermal grizzly kryonaut
> * bios 6101
> * amd ryzen balanced plan (min 20%)
> 
> even if i use e.g. cpu-z for benchmarking the score starts quite high and lowers significantly during running the benchmark (probably because the core freq. is lowered due to the high temperatures).
> 
> any suggestions?
> 
> 
> in general, the 2700x is running quite ok:
> * can use the same ram freq/timings as with the 1700 (but did not try to push it any further yet): flare-x, 3466mhz fast timings from Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.1.0 Beta 2
> * aida latency ~60ns


I have a H100i and the same problem, i think it's related to the pressure applied over the CPU by the block.

I placed the Wraith Prism and turn the plastic lever completely and temps seem fine with it.

Try the Wraith Prism (don't forget to clean the thermal paste first) and if you don't know how to place it properly:






If your temps are fine with it, then there's something wrong, and for the record the first H100i doesn't even have a PUMP connector for the motherboard, it only has for the Corsair Link to customize the light, the CPU FAN and the SATA power connector so it's always at max.

The 4670K has good temps at overclock with it tho it obviously another way to mount the block due to different bracket.

EDIT: From experience, if your CPU temps raise by a lot (15ºC+) randomly even if just on desktop with small CPU loads, then the block is not pressured enough on the CPU/something is wrong.


----------



## geoxile

If a 2700X with a C6H and 3200C14 Trident Z kit can only hit 2933 14-14-28-50 stable at 1.15 SOC V and 1.4V DRAM then what's the broken part? Because it seems like by all accounts I should be able to hit 3200MHz and more at those timings or better. At 3200MHz it will only boot but fail any stresstesting.

Edit:how big of a difference does command rate have on performance? Will 2t suffice?


----------



## HolyFist

geoxile said:


> If a 2700X with a C6H and 3200C14 Trident Z kit can only hit 2933 14-14-28-50 stable at 1.15 SOC V and 1.4V DRAM then what's the broken part? Because it seems like by all accounts I should be able to hit 3200MHz and more at those timings or better. At 3200MHz it will only boot but fail any stresstesting.
> 
> Edit:how big of a difference does command rate have on performance? Will 2t suffice?


Try 1.35 RAM and 1.05 VSoc.

And don't forget to set RAM boot voltage to same as RAM Voltage.


----------



## lcbbcl

HolyFist said:


> Try 1.35 RAM and 1.05 VSoc.
> 
> And don't forget to set RAM boot voltage to same as RAM Voltage.


Its not accurate this statement, from my testing i can have 1.335V dram and 1.37V boot and i am stable.
For some reason we have 2 voltages and if its mandatory to be sync then should be a way to set just one and forget the boot V.
The "logical theory" of this idea would be if you can't boot at 1.35V then you are not stable.


----------



## Anty

Dual DRAM voltages are relic of the past when training was done on default voltage - C6H had it to override it before training starts.
If you train memory on different voltage than work voltage you may expect some issues as may params are voltage dependent.


----------



## Papa Emeritus

elmor said:


> Is there more than one person being stuck at x8 or x4 at the first PCI-E slot? If so, only on Pinnacle Ridge or also on Summit Ridge? From which BIOS version exactly?


I'm stuck at x8 bios 6101 Vega 56 & 2700X. Last time i checked with my 1700 the gpu ran at x16, sadly i don't have it anymore.


----------



## HolyFist

lcbbcl said:


> Its not accurate this statement, from my testing i can have 1.335V dram and 1.37V boot and i am stable.
> For some reason we have 2 voltages and if its mandatory to be sync then should be a way to set just one and forget the boot V.
> The "logical theory" of this idea would be if you can't boot at 1.35V then you are not stable.


I'm at 3333MHz CL14 1.35V and 1.05 VSOC, i don't see whats your point.

In fact i've noticed that if the Voltage is higher it becomes unstable, might be my modules.



Papa Emeritus said:


> I'm stuck at x8 bios 6101 Vega 56 & 2700X. Last time i checked with my 1700 the gpu ran at x16, sadly i don't have it anymore.


Interesting, i was wondering if it was a NVIDIA specific problem.


----------



## lcbbcl

HolyFist said:


> I'm at 3333MHz CL14 1.35V and 1.05 VSOC, i don't see whats your point.
> 
> In fact i've noticed that if the Voltage is higher it becomes unstable, might be my modules.


Boot Dram V = Dram V your afirmation


----------



## HolyFist

lcbbcl said:


> Boot Dram V = Dram V your afirmation


here http://www.overclock.net/forum/26242714-post24134.html



The Stilt said:


> Few more DRAM timing presets:
> 
> _Hynix AFR, 1DPC SR_
> 
> *"Safe"*
> 
> 
> 
> - ProcODT 60 Ohms
> - DRAM Voltage / DRAM Boot Voltage 1.340V (keep these syncronized at all times)
> - VDDCR_SOC 1.025V
> 
> *"Extreme"*
> 
> 
> 
> - ProcODT 60 Ohms
> - DRAM Voltage / DRAM Boot Voltage 1.405V (keep these syncronized at all times)
> - VDDCR_SOC 1.025V
> 
> _Hynix MFR, 1DPC SR_
> 
> *"Safe"*
> 
> 
> 
> - ProcODT 60 Ohms
> - DRAM Voltage / DRAM Boot Voltage 1.365V (keep these syncronized at all times)
> - VDDCR_SOC 1.025V
> 
> *"Fast"*
> 
> 
> 
> - ProcODT 60 Ohms
> - DRAM Voltage / DRAM Boot Voltage 1.390V (keep these syncronized at all times)
> - VDDCR_SOC 1.025V


----------



## lcbbcl

HolyFist said:


> here http://www.overclock.net/forum/26242714-post24134.html


Yea i know what elders said 1 year ago,but at that moment was soo much instability with ddr because of the premature uefi and bugs that any tips would help.
I have 32Gb DR ram and if someone can't explain me more why i should have always the same value on both,at least my ram its stable with different values.I can harm my ram or IMC?


----------



## gupsterg

VBOOT is for whilst the AMD code runs at post process.

VDIMM is for when the ASUS code takes over and post has occurred.


----------



## Disassociative

sneida said:


> hi all,
> 
> i have upgraded form a ryzen 1700 to a 2700x and have quite high temperatures.
> 
> for cooling i use a corsair h115i.
> 
> i have attached a screenshot of running prime, what you can see there:
> * core freq. only around 3775mhz
> * core VID ~1.2v
> * cpu temperature 84°C, socket 63°C
> * water temperature ~36°C
> * idle temp. around 35°C (water temp ~29°C)
> 
> my setup:
> * vcore offset -0.125
> * boost lvl 1
> * llc1
> * sense mi skew 290 (otherwise +10°C)
> * thermal grizzly kryonaut
> * bios 6101
> * amd ryzen balanced plan (min 20%)
> 
> even if i use e.g. cpu-z for benchmarking the score starts quite high and lowers significantly during running the benchmark (probably because the core freq. is lowered due to the high temperatures).
> 
> any suggestions?
> 
> 
> in general, the 2700x is running quite ok:
> * can use the same ram freq/timings as with the 1700 (but did not try to push it any further yet): flare-x, 3466mhz fast timings from Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.1.0 Beta 2
> * aida latency ~60ns





Frikencio said:


> I have the same cooler, and the same issue.
> 
> For some reason the CPU thinks that the cooler is not cooling enough.
> 
> 2700X Throttles @ 95ºC Tctl so that is why it is downclocking itself.
> 
> 2700X also does a Thermal Shutdown @ 115ºC Tctl if you set the OC by yourself.
> 
> You can trick the CPU into thinking that it is not overheating (but use only if you are 100% certain that your CPU is not overheating).



Just chiming in here to report the same problem - using a Corsair h115i and unless I enter a SenseMI offset value in the BIOS of 272 (the default suggested one) my temperatures are reported as exceedingly high in any monitoring software. The CPU socket temperature and the liquid temperature my cooler is reporting just doesn't correlate with what it reports the CPU temperature as without an offset. Using the Wraith Prism cooler doesn't fare much better - and I ensured I locked that on correctly. This same cooler worked flawlessly with my 1800X for about 6 months and the 1800x and 2700x look damn near identical so I don't know how it could be a pressure issue with my cooler mounting. I turn the screws as tight as they can go without overtightening and there is definitely pressure on the CPU from the cooler - if I press it down any harder than I already do I can actually see the motherboard flexing inwards slightly from the weight of me pushing down on it.


----------



## Shaav

Hey guys,

could submit your RAM oc results in this excel sheet so that we have a nice overview which settings everbody used for his RAM? Most sheets are missing some very important informationion and I hope this one will include all necessairy one and will therfore help people with their overclocking:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1HKPVfDcFO-aieAOXHFQZp15rwWadbPTVDNgO8vtyDCM/edit#gid=0


----------



## Syldon

sneida said:


> hi all,
> 
> i have upgraded form a ryzen 1700 to a 2700x and have quite high temperatures.
> 
> for cooling i use a corsair h115i.
> 
> i have attached a screenshot of running prime, what you can see there:
> * core freq. only around 3775mhz
> * core VID ~1.2v
> * cpu temperature 84°C, socket 63°C
> * water temperature ~36°C
> * idle temp. around 35°C (water temp ~29°C)
> 
> my setup:
> * vcore offset -0.125
> * boost lvl 1
> * llc1
> * sense mi skew 290 (otherwise +10°C)
> * thermal grizzly kryonaut
> * bios 6101
> * amd ryzen balanced plan (min 20%)
> 
> even if i use e.g. cpu-z for benchmarking the score starts quite high and lowers significantly during running the benchmark (probably because the core freq. is lowered due to the high temperatures).
> 
> any suggestions?
> 
> 
> in general, the 2700x is running quite ok:
> * can use the same ram freq/timings as with the 1700 (but did not try to push it any further yet): flare-x, 3466mhz fast timings from Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.1.0 Beta 2
> * aida latency ~60ns



Try manual voltage 1.33v and set LLC to 5. This should reduce your temps a lot. 

Don't bother with Corsair link until a fix is out for the sensors. They got rid of a lot of readings anyways in the newest release. I cant even control the fan speeds on the version I last tried, which makes it redundant software. Set your fan speeds in the bios is the best you can do until they sort it out.




Shaav said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> could submit your RAM oc results in this excel sheet so that we have a nice overview which settings everbody used for his RAM? Most sheets are missing some very important informationion and I hope this one will include all necessairy one and will therfore help people with their overclocking:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1HKPVfDcFO-aieAOXHFQZp15rwWadbPTVDNgO8vtyDCM/edit#gid=0


I would wait for the next revision release before submitting data to that.


----------



## Frikencio

Disassociative said:


> Just chiming in here to report the same problem - using a Corsair h115i and unless I enter a SenseMI offset value in the BIOS of 272 (the default suggested one) my temperatures are reported as exceedingly high in any monitoring software. The CPU socket temperature and the liquid temperature my cooler is reporting just doesn't correlate with what it reports the CPU temperature as without an offset. Using the Wraith Prism cooler doesn't fare much better - and I ensured I locked that on correctly. This same cooler worked flawlessly with my 1800X for about 6 months and the 1800x and 2700x look damn near identical so I don't know how it could be a pressure issue with my cooler mounting. I turn the screws as tight as they can go without overtightening and there is definitely pressure on the CPU from the cooler - if I press it down any harder than I already do I can actually see the motherboard flexing inwards slightly from the weight of me pushing down on it.


Yup, makes no sense. (Also the ones that say it is not making contact to the CPU can just shut up please).

Didn't happen with your 1800X and it does not happen with my 1700. Happens only with the 2700X.

I even added washers to the cooler screws to have more force applied on the CPU but without any result at all.


----------



## HolyFist

Frikencio said:


> Yup, makes no sense. (Also the ones that say it is not making contact to the CPU can just shut up please).


Just trying to help, no need to be rude.


----------



## VicsPC

Frikencio said:


> Yup, makes no sense. (Also the ones that say it is not making contact to the CPU can just shut up please).
> 
> Didn't happen with your 1800X and it does not happen with my 1700. Happens only with the 2700X.
> 
> I even added washers to the cooler screws to have more force applied on the CPU but without any result at all.


Definitely not something I would do as the pressure it set by AMD and motherboard manufacturers. All those having issue since you're all having issues with AIOs, could just be the temp reading is wrong, especially if you have good liquid temp. If it shows 95°C and throttles then its right, but if it shows 95°C and doesn't throttle then it's probably much less then that. 

Example? Everyone says to disable miskew or wtv it is but in my case if i do that i get bad readings, if i leave it to auto, bad readings, if i enable it manually my temps read exactly as they should without an issue, and that includes in BIOS 6101.


----------



## Frikencio

VicsPC said:


> Definitely not something I would do as the pressure it set by AMD and motherboard manufacturers. All those having issue since you're all having issues with AIOs, could just be the temp reading is wrong, especially if you have good liquid temp. If it shows 95°C and throttles then its right, but if it shows 95°C and doesn't throttle then it's probably much less then that.
> 
> Example? Everyone says to disable miskew or wtv it is but in my case if i do that i get bad readings, if i leave it to auto, bad readings, if i enable it manually my temps read exactly as they should without an issue, and that includes in BIOS 6101.


I am getting thermal shutdowns at 115ºC, is that right?


----------



## VicsPC

Frikencio said:


> I am getting thermal shutdowns at 115ºC, is that right?


Yea sounds about right lol. It's also possible the sensor is just not reading right but not sure why it would happen on the 2700x and not the 1700. Then again i only use hwinfo tctl to monitor temps and have a temp sensor in one of my radiators to measure water temp. Water temp of around 32°C translates to around 49°C on my 1700x at 1.262v using offset and LLC2. I don't have a 2700x to test yet I am awaiting to my Crosshair VII. I would drop it straight into my VI but I'm in no hurry.


----------



## sneida

Frikencio said:


> Yup, makes no sense. (Also the ones that say it is not making contact to the CPU can just shut up please).
> 
> Didn't happen with your 1800X and it does not happen with my 1700. Happens only with the 2700X.
> 
> I even added washers to the cooler screws to have more force applied on the CPU but without any result at all.


just tried again with slightly different settings and it works a lot better:
* change Sense MI Skew from auto to enable
* set Sense MI Offset to 272 instead of auto

reports about -5 to -10°C in idle and around -15°C on load (compared to skew auto offset 290). now having 74°C on load with 4ghz on all cores.

cpu-z benchmark is ok now (see screenshot). I also added an older screen from the previous settings (and that was a "good run" - was usually around 47x/47xx).


----------



## Frikencio

sneida said:


> just tried again with slightly different settings and it works a lot better:
> * change Sense MI Skew from auto to enable
> * set Sense MI Offset to 272 instead of auto
> 
> reports about -5 to -10°C in idle and around -15°C on load (compared to skew auto offset 290). now having 74°C on load with 4ghz on all cores.
> 
> cpu-z benchmark is ok now (see screenshot). I also added an older screen from the previous settings (and that was a "good run" - was usually around 47x/47xx).


I put the Cooler without the bracket just pushing it with my hand.

CPU Temp was reported as +60ºC.

I just shutdown the system and touched the CPU with my finger: CPU is not even 30ºC to the touch.

I am 4.15Ghz and I get lower scores than you. How can that be. Are you on AUTO/Default?


----------



## sneida

Frikencio said:


> I put the Cooler without the bracket just pushing it with my hand.
> 
> CPU Temp was reported as +60ºC.
> 
> I just shutdown the system and touched the CPU with my finger: CPU is not even 30ºC to the touch.
> 
> I am 4.15Ghz and I get lower scores than you. How can that be. Are you on AUTO/Default?


Current settings for the results posted above:
* vcore offset -0.125
* precision boost lvl 2
* llc1, cpu current capability 140%, vrm switching auto, vrm spread spectrum disabled, power duty t.probe, phase control extreme
* sense mi skew enabled, offset 272
* thermal grizzly kryonaut
* bios 6101
* amd ryzen balanced plan (min 10%)
* ram 3466mhz fast timings from Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.1.0 Beta 2 (latency slightly below 60ns)


----------



## Frikencio

sneida said:


> Current settings for the results posted above:
> * vcore offset -0.125
> * precision boost lvl 2
> * llc1, cpu current capability 140%, vrm switching auto, vrm spread spectrum disabled, power duty t.probe, phase control extreme
> * sense mi skew enabled, offset 272
> * thermal grizzly kryonaut
> * bios 6101
> * amd ryzen balanced plan (min 10%)
> * ram 3466mhz fast timings from Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.1.0 Beta 2 (latency slightly below 60ns)


Oh ok, I am just 4.15Ghz on all cores OC (1.35V/LLC3)

Do a Cinebench Run.


----------



## sneida

Frikencio said:


> Oh ok, I am just 4.15Ghz on all cores OC (1.35V/LLC3)
> 
> Do a Cinebench Run.


getting 1891 with the current settings.


----------



## Frikencio

sneida said:


> getting 1891 with the current settings.


Then it boosts itself to around +4.10Ghz


----------



## AmxdPt

Disassociative said:


> Just chiming in here to report the same problem - using a Corsair h115i and unless I enter a SenseMI offset value in the BIOS of 272 (the default suggested one) my temperatures are reported as exceedingly high in any monitoring software. The CPU socket temperature and the liquid temperature my cooler is reporting just doesn't correlate with what it reports the CPU temperature as without an offset. Using the Wraith Prism cooler doesn't fare much better - and I ensured I locked that on correctly. This same cooler worked flawlessly with my 1800X for about 6 months and the 1800x and 2700x look damn near identical so I don't know how it could be a pressure issue with my cooler mounting. I turn the screws as tight as they can go without overtightening and there is definitely pressure on the CPU from the cooler - if I press it down any harder than I already do I can actually see the motherboard flexing inwards slightly from the weight of me pushing down on it.


Same cooler, same issue.
Unless I turn on the sensemi and have an offset value of 272 i have got the exact same issue with my 1800x.
@elmor, it is starting to become clear that there is some issue.
Anything i can do to help?


----------



## HolyFist

sneida said:


> Current settings for the results posted above:
> * ram 3466mhz fast timings from Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.1.0 Beta 2 (latency slightly below 60ns)


Do we input every single value of this tool in the BIOS or how does it work? I've tried it a week ago and it didn't even boot x)


----------



## sneida

HolyFist said:


> Do we input every single value of this tool in the BIOS or how does it work? I've tried it a week ago and it didn't even boot x)


manual input, yes, but it is pretty straight forward (nearly the same sequence as it is in the bios).


----------



## HolyFist

sneida said:


> Current settings for the results posted above:
> * vcore offset -0.125
> * precision boost lvl 2
> * llc1, cpu current capability 140%, vrm switching auto, vrm spread spectrum disabled, power duty t.probe, phase control extreme
> * sense mi skew enabled, offset 272
> * thermal grizzly kryonaut
> * bios 6101
> * amd ryzen balanced plan (min 10%)
> * ram 3466mhz fast timings from Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.1.0 Beta 2 (latency slightly below 60ns)


I've tried this on my H100i and removed the Wraith Prism, and lost 200 Pts in Multi on CB15, i dunno what to do anymore with the H100i, it's fine on the 4670K but here is nuts lol.


----------



## Frikencio

YEah seems that Corsair AiO users are getting rekt by this 2700X CPU.

What is happening?


----------



## BUFUMAN

Since the new 6xxx bios versions are available (we) some of us just started to talk about the high temp reading for ryzen 1 & 2. It's clear that there's something wrong.
But all we have is bull**** Bios to try out for ASUS.

I would really like to see just one time a working stable - without cheap issues, bios version.

We are just paying test rat's....

I miss my old hit the button and run system. We have now 1year 3 month passed since realease. How long should we wait??? @elmor

Btw. I can't believe that some of us buy a new motherboard in this case the ch7 to solve their problems..... They did not solve small issues on the ch6 so far. Do you believe them anymore??

We are getting dumb and dumber. But i stoped it.

One time bitten second time shy, like someone wrote it down here. And he was absolutely right with it.

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hughjazz44

Frikencio said:


> YEah seems that Corsair AiO users are getting rekt by this 2700X CPU.
> 
> What is happening?


I had a Noctua NH-U12S cooler and I struggled to hit 4.1GHz.

Now I have a Corsair H115i Pro and am easily hitting 4.2GHz. Mine is working just fine. Temps are in the mid 80's under AIDA64 stress testing. Higher than what I want, but it never crashes or shuts down.

Got mine over 1900!


----------



## hughjazz44

Hmmm, so it ran AIDA64 (CPU, FPU, and Cache) overnight at 4.2GHz and 1.4v no problem. If I run Prime95 Small FFTs, it crashes after only a few seconds. What exactly is the difference between Prime95 and AIDA64?


----------



## Dr. Vodka

hughjazz44 said:


> Hmmm, so it ran AIDA64 (CPU, FPU, and Cache) overnight at 4.2GHz and 1.4v no problem. If I run Prime95 Small FFTs, it crashes after only a few seconds. What exactly is the difference between Prime95 and AIDA64?


Prime95 is an actual stress test.

AIDA64's stress test is nowhere near as punishing to the hardware as P95's is.


----------



## geoxile

hughjazz44 said:


> Hmmm, so it ran AIDA64 (CPU, FPU, and Cache) overnight at 4.2GHz and 1.4v no problem. If I run Prime95 Small FFTs, it crashes after only a few seconds. What exactly is the difference between Prime95 and AIDA64?


Try Y-cruncher's test suite. I've found it's good at finding errors quickly in just one pass of the tests, but you should try multiple passes.


----------



## Nekronata

hughjazz44 said:


> Hmmm, so it ran AIDA64 (CPU, FPU, and Cache) overnight at 4.2GHz and 1.4v no problem. If I run Prime95 Small FFTs, it crashes after only a few seconds. What exactly is the difference between Prime95 and AIDA64?


Easy, if Prime95 (or any other tool, that runs stable when not overclocked) crashes, you'r not stabel at all. If one test tool tells you, you'r stable and another tells you after a few seconds already your not, well then the first tool is real garbage . Also a hint: On my intel 4930k I once got an error in Prime95 after 2.9 hours and that little error did show in a ton of "bugs" in Photoshop (that are gone, without OC and with more Voltage for the CPU).


----------



## newari

Is there a way to stop this motherboard from turning the fans to 100% when CPU hits 75c?


----------



## Disassociative

I strongly doubt mine is running as hot as it thinks it is - but surely it'll mess with Precision Boost if it thinks its running at like 50 degrees barely doing anything


----------



## knives88

With the lvl 2 PE, is the high performance profile working properly?
Balanced / energy-saving work without problems, but other high performance only raises and blocks the Vcore, instead the frequency remains standard at 2.2Ghz and varies depending on the load.
Instead with PE lvl3 the frequency sets it directly to 4.1Ghz and varies according to the load.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Are we due a new bios this week?


----------



## Anty

@up - you better tag questions like that with @elmor so he can find them easier


----------



## Johan45

BUFUMAN said:


> Since the new 6xxx bios versions are available (we) some of us just started to talk about the high temp reading for ryzen 1 & 2. It's clear that there's something wrong.
> But all we have is bull**** Bios to try out for ASUS.
> 
> I would really like to see just one time a working stable - without cheap issues, bios version.
> 
> We are just paying test rat's....
> 
> I miss my old hit the button and run system. We have now 1year 3 month passed since realease. How long should we wait??? @elmor
> 
> Btw. I can't believe that some of us buy a new motherboard in this case the ch7 to solve their problems..... They did not solve small issues on the ch6 so far. Do you believe them anymore??
> 
> We are getting dumb and dumber. But i stoped it.
> 
> One time bitten second time shy, like someone wrote it down here. And he was absolutely right with it.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


I flashed to the 6004 from ASUS site and no issues with either the 1700X or 2700X, everything ran normally for me. If the whole experience has been that terrible why didn't you exchange/sell it a year ago?


----------



## gupsterg

@Johan45

You got C6H active with a Pinnacle Ridge CPU? Just wondering if you see the same as I do on C7H+PR.



Spoiler




View attachment 180508000138.BMP




So besides the presets it looks like we can tinker, so seems like UEFI has Precision Boost Overdrive as per a slide I was ref'ing prior to build.


----------



## Johan45

gupsterg said:


> @Johan45
> 
> You got C6H active with a Pinnacle Ridge CPU? Just wondering if you see the same as I do on C7H+PR.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 179929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So besides the presets it looks like we can tinker, so seems like UEFI has Precision Boost Overdrive as per a slide I was ref'ing prior to build.


Yep this was done on 2 or 3x don't recall for sure now, just to test, see if it worked and how stable. Didn't touch anything else besides ram. I always have a lot going on so being sure at this point is a luxury lol.


I also installed Windows7 which seems to need some updated drivers for the 2xxx CPUs, haven't made new media yet but will at some point. Have a couple more reviews on the go presently. I did take time on Friday for a cold run on 2700X/CHVI/Win7 and got it to 5.5 GHz benching CB15 then the power went out on me for the remainder of the day.


----------



## HolyFist

Regarding the Corsair H100i temperatures being nuts, i came to the conclusion that my Pump is not working properly, since the tube is pretty hot it makes sense, plus the CPU was also hot when i just pressed the block against it and ran CB15 and shutdown the PC right after it hit 70ºC.

It makes a rattling noise when in a specific position, this happened in the past and then i shake it a few times and it started to work properly again, this time however it doesn't work.

Is the Kraken X62/X72 good or the Thermaltake Floe Riing 360? whats the best Corsair atm? I wanted to move away from Corsair despite the quality being good it makes no sense for the Pump to stop working just because i upgrade the CPU and had to move the block which can cause air bubbles inside, but i expect to be the same for all AIO.


----------



## dual109

Hi,

Whats latest on fix for cold boot. EVen updating ram to Samsung-B die (flare-x 3200HzCL14) and updating bios to 6002 I'm still experiencing 1 cold boot. Problem this time is that it seems to be making a change to my timings hence making system unstable when gaming. Not sure exactly of the change. Rebooting and going into bios and loading my stable profile/preset seems to fix problem, until next cold boot.
BTW I'm using Dram Calculator with safe preset [email protected] for samsung-B dies.


----------



## HolyFist

dual109 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Whats latest on fix for cold boot. EVen updating ram to Samsung-B die (flare-x 3200HzCL14) and updating bios to 6002 I'm still experiencing 1 cold boot. Problem this time is that it seems to be making a change to my timings hence making system unstable when gaming. Not sure exactly of the change. Rebooting and going into bios and loading my stable profile/preset seems to fix problem, until next cold boot.
> BTW I'm using Dram Calculator with safe preset [email protected] for samsung-B dies.


Are you using correct Boot Voltage for RAM?


----------



## VicsPC

HolyFist said:


> Regarding the Corsair H100i temperatures being nuts, i came to the conclusion that my Pump is not working properly, since the tube is pretty hot it makes sense, plus the CPU was also hot when i just pressed the block against it and ran CB15 and shutdown the PC right after it hit 70ºC.
> 
> It makes a rattling noise when in a specific position, this happened in the past and then i shake it a few times and it started to work properly again, this time however it doesn't work.
> 
> Is the Kraken X62/X72 good or the Thermaltake Floe Riing 360? whats the best Corsair atm? I wanted to move away from Corsair despite the quality being good it makes no sense for the Pump to stop working just because i upgrade the CPU and had to move the block which can cause air bubbles inside, but i expect to be the same for all AIO.


Why not move away from AIO and do a simple water cooling setup? You can do one with CPU only. Me I've always preferred the ekwb CLC/AIO but not sure if they still make something new. I'm not a fan of the weak pumps and cheap builds.


----------



## HolyFist

VicsPC said:


> Why not move away from AIO and do a simple water cooling setup? You can do one with CPU only. Me I've always preferred the ekwb CLC/AIO but not sure if they still make something new. I'm not a fan of the weak pumps and cheap builds.


I never got into that, is there a quick guide on how those work? Everytime i see pics of those is like tubes but i know the pieces are separate so i always take a step back due to thinking it might cause leaking.


----------



## VicsPC

HolyFist said:


> I never got into that, is there a quick guide on how those work? Everytime i see pics of those is like tubes but i know the pieces are separate so i always take a step back due to thinking it might cause leaking.


The new one from ekwb is quick connects so pretty much just plug em into each other and that's it. Watercooling leaking doesn't happen very often, i build my first one in about 8 hours in total with leak tests and all and i can't imagine how anyone would get leaks especially from soft tubing. 

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/aio/ek-mlc


----------



## gupsterg

Johan45 said:


> Yep this was done on 2 or 3x don't recall for sure now, just to test, see if it worked and how stable. Didn't touch anything else besides ram. I always have a lot going on so being sure at this point is a luxury lol.
> 
> 
> I also installed Windows7 which seems to need some updated drivers for the 2xxx CPUs, haven't made new media yet but will at some point. Have a couple more reviews on the go presently. I did take time on Friday for a cold run on 2700X/CHVI/Win7 and got it to 5.5 GHz benching CB15 then the power went out on me for the remainder of the day.


OK  , cheers :thumb: .

I just recycled a load of W7P x64, was being lazy, seemed to work without a glitch. CPU-Z, CB15, AIDA64, etc all seem to be recognising 2700X+C7H. That preload hasn't been near the web for ~6mths, pretty much offline edition.

I imaged SSD 1st as had my C6H exploits on it. Connected to C7H, booted to safe mode, ran display driver uninstaller to remove AMD Chipset/Video drivers. Booted to standard mode, it did some "re-jigging", requested restart. Install latest AMD chipset driver, then video and seems all USBs. etc working.


----------



## HolyFist

VicsPC said:


> The new one from ekwb is quick connects so pretty much just plug em into each other and that's it. Watercooling leaking doesn't happen very often, i build my first one in about 8 hours in total with leak tests and all and i can't imagine how anyone would get leaks especially from soft tubing.
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/aio/ek-mlc


Thanks, but i still don't see how this prevents the pump to get air and i don't see how we solve it without sending it back just like any AIO, am i missing something? This is basically a modular AIO nothing different at all and is expensive too :/


----------



## VicsPC

HolyFist said:


> Thanks, but i still don't see how this prevents the pump to get air and i don't see how we solve it without sending it back just like any AIO, am i missing something? This is basically a modular AIO nothing different at all and is expensive too :/


Because it actually has a fill port for draining/filling it back up. Its essentially a custom loop with a pump built into the radiator and not the cpu block. It uses a DDC pump which is much better then your basic AIO pump.


----------



## HolyFist

VicsPC said:


> Because it actually has a fill port for draining/filling it back up. Its essentially a custom loop with a pump built into the radiator and not the cpu block. It uses a DDC pump which is much better then your basic AIO pump.


Oh? Does it use water or another kind of liquid?

I liked the MLC Phoenix 360 but is expensive, i'd rather go with a AIO, the Kraken is pretty much the same performance and half the price 




I checked the shops, it's not available in any shop i guess only from their website?

Few questions:

If it gets air inside the pump how exactly does it work to remove the air?
I might buy next Ti/AMD Best GPU in the future, what are the chances the MLC will support these GPUs in the future?

I think that if it's indeed true we can remove the air from the pump its already better than any AIO even with the price difference.


----------



## dual109

HolyFist said:


> Are you using correct Boot Voltage for RAM?



Yeah 1.4v, memory is stable as have stressed it for hours using Reabench and AIDA. Shouldn't be a issue booting anyway. Not to concerned so much about the cold boot but the fact now it seems to be randomly changing the timings.


----------



## Johan45

gupsterg said:


> OK  , cheers :thumb: .
> 
> I just recycled a load of W7P x64, was being lazy, seemed to work without a glitch. CPU-Z, CB15, AIDA64, etc all seem to be recognising 2700X+C7H. That preload hasn't been near the web for ~6mths, pretty much offline edition.
> 
> I imaged SSD 1st as had my C6H exploits on it. Connected to C7H, booted to safe mode, ran display driver uninstaller to remove AMD Chipset/Video drivers. Booted to standard mode, it did some "re-jigging", requested restart. Install latest AMD chipset driver, then video and seems all USBs. etc working.


Clean install didn't go quite so well, seems the USB/xHCI driver has changed. Wouldn't recognize a mouse/kb when installing in the rear USB, moved them over to the mid-board USB 3.0 which goes through Chipset and it worked fine. Just a heads up


----------



## Ryoz

newari said:


> Is there a way to stop this motherboard from turning the fans to 100% when CPU hits 75c?


set a custom fan curve

or use fan smoothing with few second.


----------



## gupsterg

Johan45 said:


> Clean install didn't go quite so well, seems the USB/xHCI driver has changed. Wouldn't recognize a mouse/kb when installing in the rear USB, moved them over to the mid-board USB 3.0 which goes through Chipset and it worked fine. Just a heads up


I used rear USB for Logitech K400 (don't laugh!), the one near PS/2 port, wasn't an issue with recycled preload. Currently not using any USB headers. The other rear IO seem all dandy for USB sticks, etc.


----------



## Johan45

gupsterg said:


> I used rear USB for Logitech K400 (don't laugh!), the one near PS/2 port, wasn't an issue with recycled preload. Currently not using any USB headers. The other rear IO seem all dandy for USB sticks, etc.


Everything was fine after I installed the chipset drivers. That was just for installing the OS


----------



## gupsterg

Johan45 said:


> Everything was fine after I installed the chipset drivers. That was just for installing the OS


Ahh :specool:. I'm planning on creating updated ISO when go clean.


----------



## Johan45

gupsterg said:


> Ahh :specool:. I'm planning on creating updated ISO when go clean.


Me too just a matter of when?? Reviewing is cool and all but man it takes up a lot of time. If all goes according to plan I'll be retiring soon (six months) and going full time with PC HW.


----------



## gupsterg

Johan45 said:


> Me too just a matter of when?? Reviewing is cool and all but man it takes up a lot of time. If all goes according to plan I'll be retiring soon (six months) and going full time with PC HW.


Sweet  . I can only imagine how much time it can use. When I sometimes think oh I'll ran xyz systematic tests you think damn that's gonna take how long!?

I was all up for swapping the PR into C6H and doing some tests. So I could sorta make a more apples to apples compare of C6H vs C7H. Then I thought what the heck just roll over to PR+C7H, as I hadn't found time to build that even up in past week.

Anyhow all the best for retirement into PC HW  .


----------



## Krisztias

Hy!
Can someone explain me, how to use the performance enhancer and the precision boost overdrive functions correctly with 2700x?
Thanks a lot


----------



## mtrai

Krisztias said:


> Hy!
> Can someone explain me, how to use the performance enhancer and the precision boost overdrive functions correctly with 2700x?
> Thanks a lot


This: Keep in Mind using this guide especially with the bclk overclock may cause you to lose M.2 drives and or your system my not like Bclk or need more or less voltage. Also you may have to change your ram speed to work as well if changing the bclk. This is just a crude guide and each person's system is different. This also work on C6H with unlocked modded bios. One last thing PE 3 and 4 are not safe to actually use.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Johan45 said:


> I flashed to the 6004 from ASUS site and no issues with either the 1700X or 2700X, everything ran normally for me. If the whole experience has been that terrible why didn't you exchange/sell it a year ago?


Good question.

1. Because they told us there will be a fix!
Fan settings don't work correctly / if fastboot is enabled in UEFI and @ windows power settings on every first boot you have a system crash, desktop is loaded no mouse movement, network connection with red X. You need to hit the reset button. The only way to solve it is to disable the fastboot options.

Coldboot bug is not fixed as you can read many times.

Sensor reads bull****, if you ask ASUS which sensor read out is correct, (someone in the German forum did it btw) you don't get a exact answer. If elmor say this is the sensor you can believe and work with it. That don't means you can use his comment if you get defective parts from that board in case of warranty issues.

2. I send my Board to Asus for RMA in Germany, they just send it back. They could not reproduce my over voltage issue on every visible sensor reading. Bull****. If they would test it they would reproduce it immediately.

This means i have the same s*** board back. 
The OMA department just send me a information that could be a software issue... If someone can explain me how to use a software tool in UEFI i will believe them.

And the last thing to think about. 

We are test rats who payed for the board. QM is the worst i ever had with motherboards.
I am not here to test the board i bought it to get excited buy it. But this was a fail.

If i sell that crap s*** i lose money.
Asus won't help to change it.
Last time Asus.

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## r0l4n

elmor said:


> Are you on Crosshair VI or Crosshair VII? The 12V rail reading is more accurate during load scenarios on C7H and based off the EPS12V connector. It's normal that it droops during load. Do you have both the 8-pin and 4-pin connectors plugged?


I'm on the C6H. I swapped the 750G2 with a RM850x I had in a different machine: there's less vdroop, but readings are still on the low side (see attachment). I have both 8 and 4 pins plugged in.

HWiNFO reports slightly above 12v and 5v on the other machine now with the 750G2 (i7 860 old 1156 platform), so I'm guessing the PSU was all right but readings in the C6H could be a bit off? They are at all times under nominal values, no matter load.


----------



## lcbbcl

r0l4n said:


> I'm on the C6H. I swapped the 750G2 with a RM850x I had in a different machine: there's less vdroop, but readings are still on the low side (see attachment). I have both 8 and 4 pins plugged in.
> 
> HWiNFO reports slightly above 12v and 5v on the other machine now with the 750G2 (i7 860 old 1156 platform), so I'm guessing the PSU was all right but readings in the C6H could be a bit off? They are at all times under nominal values, no matter load.


I will do the same,tomorrow will arrive my new seasonic prime ultra 850W,this HX850 has 6 years,if i get the same instability then f...


----------



## BUFUMAN

my read out with a be quite Dark Power p11 850w


----------



## Tobor

Hello,

I am having issues with Q-FAN and was wondering if someone might have some ideas as to how get things working better:

In short, I have 3 identical PWM fans connected to CHA1-3. These fans are quiet (at least subjectively speaking) when running below 700 RPM. At 20% PWM, which was the minimum I could set in Q-FAN for my manual profile without running Q-FAN tuning, they ran at about 800 RPM. In the hopes of being able to go lower than 20%, I ran Q-FAN tuning and the minimum values I could set after that did indeed change, but not quite the way I expected to, i.e. now the minimum values I can set are 25%, 25% and 30% for CHA1-3 respectively and consequently the fans now run at 860-940 RPM.

How can I set the minimum value in Q-FAN to what I need it to be i.e. in this case I would like to use 10% (or lower) which would be about 550 RPM with these fans?

How can I "undo" Q-FAN tuning? While 20%, 20% and 20% was more than I wanted, it was definitely better than the 25%, 25% and 30% which I now have. I assume that at least CMOS CLR would do it but would not like to go that way as I have tweaked a lot of things in the setup and would really not want to do it all again manually.

And just in case, these fans do behave quite nicely, more or less direct linear correlation between PWM % and RPM, had no problems running these even at < 10% PWM with my previous motherboard and just to make sure, I hooked one up temporarily to my HTPC CHA1 PWM (and yes, it is real PWM) and tested RPM vs. PWM % behaviour: app. 430 RPM at 5% (would probably have been possible to go even lower but could only test with 5% steps) and from there on linear behaviour up to about 85%, image attached.

In case I have misunderstood how Q-FAN is supposed to work, haven't managed to read the right section of the relevant manual or in general have not done my due diligence before asking, my apologies.


----------



## mito1172

dual109 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Whats latest on fix for cold boot. EVen updating ram to Samsung-B die (flare-x 3200HzCL14) and updating bios to 6002 I'm still experiencing 1 cold boot. Problem this time is that it seems to be making a change to my timings hence making system unstable when gaming. Not sure exactly of the change. Rebooting and going into bios and loading my stable profile/preset seems to fix problem, until next cold boot.
> BTW I'm using Dram Calculator with safe preset [email protected] for samsung-B dies.


No cold boot after 1701 bios. ram DOCP STANDART 3200MHZ CL14 no problem


----------



## CrazyElement

Hi guys I'm having the first version of the crossHAIR VI hero, Im currently with the newest BIOS and im using 1800X currently clocked to 3.9 ghz but Im scared to go further. I'm wondering can I place an 2700x on this motherboard and use all of the futures and also boost to to 4.3 ghz.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Anty

CrazyElement said:


> Hi guys I'm having the first version of the crossHAIR VI hero, Im currently with the newest BIOS and im using 1800X currently clocked to 3.9 ghz but Im scared to go further.


Scared because of...?
What voltage you are now at?


----------



## VicsPC

r0l4n said:


> I'm on the C6H. I swapped the 750G2 with a RM850x I had in a different machine: there's less vdroop, but readings are still on the low side (see attachment). I have both 8 and 4 pins plugged in.
> 
> HWiNFO reports slightly above 12v and 5v on the other machine now with the 750G2 (i7 860 old 1156 platform), so I'm guessing the PSU was all right but readings in the C6H could be a bit off? They are at all times under nominal values, no matter load.


Voltages should never really be trusted with software, with a DMM (digital multimeter) right at the source is absolutely the sure fire way to measure voltage/vdroop. I stopped relying on software to measure my 12/5/3v as it seems to always be below what it should be, yet with a DMM its always dead on.


----------



## hughjazz44

WHOA!

I just put my DMM on the VCORE test point on the motherboard during a Prime95 run. I set 1.375v, but my meter was reading 1.512v! What the ****?!

Edit: And 1.25v = 1.359v on my meter.

Edit again: And 1.25v = 1.259v when NOT running Prime95. So I guess "Auto" LLC is the same as EXTREMELY aggressive???


----------



## usoldier

hughjazz44 said:


> WHOA!
> 
> I just put my DMM on the VCORE test point on the motherboard during a Prime95 run. I set 1.375v, but my meter was reading 1.512v! What the ****?!
> 
> Edit: And 1.25v = 1.359v on my meter.
> 
> Edit again: And 1.25v = 1.259v when NOT running Prime95. So I guess "Auto" LLC is the same as EXTREMELY aggressive???


Might be wrong but i think its proven those points are "useless" has in they give bad readings.


----------



## Anty

It was explained it in C7H thread here

"The read point for both software and ProbeIt is at the VRM output, so it will read higher (before droop). Ie the VRM is outputting"


----------



## The Sandman

mtrai said:


> This: One last thing PE 3 and 4 are not safe to actually use.


Huh? What? I'm curious why you say this. 
PE3 runs like a charm here for IBT, Prime95 and Ram Test.


----------



## gupsterg

@The Sandman

That monoblock is making it so sweet to use PE  .


----------



## hughjazz44

@elmor

I have CPU volts set at 1.45v and LLC on Auto. Under Prime95 Small FFTs load, Pro Belt says 1.6V. Is this right? Am I cooking my CPU, or is the readout inaccurate? HWInfo says 1.456v.


----------



## elmor

hughjazz44 said:


> @elmor
> 
> I have CPU volts set at 1.45v and LLC on Auto. Under Prime95 Small FFTs load, Pro Belt says 1.6V. Is this right? Am I cooking my CPU, or is the readout inaccurate? HWInfo says 1.456v.



The ProbeIt points are not accurate in loaded scenarios. Rely on the HWInfo SVI2 TFN readings for accurate reporting.


----------



## Disassociative

Has anyone tried the relaxed EDC throttling option with a 2000 series CPU?


----------



## unknownmiscrean

Couple of things I have noticed upgrading from 6003 to 6101 over the past 2 weeks.
1) Wake on lan no longer works. I saw another user a few pages back also encountering this. My windows settings have not changed. Only the BIOS version. I have both WOL and PCI-e wake options enabled. This worked fine in 6003.
2) The fan configuration page (f6) causes the bios to hardlock after adjusting fan curves for a period of time. The system was overclocked, however it has passed 5hours of HCI and much more intensive daily usage than the BIOS. In addition just leaving the BIOS on the home page is fine for over 10mins. However adjusting the fan curves causes a hard lock after around 1 minute. This happened to me 3 times or so and I left it for 10mins on the home page to see if my system was unstable. Subsequently adjusting the fan curves caused a hardlock within 1 min. I ended up adjusting one fan at a time, resetting each time to save settings. After the 2nd hardlock I started monitoring Vcore at the back of the socket with a multi meter. Didn't see anything out of the ordinary.

System specs:
ryzen 1700x @4GHz, 1.4375v
C6H
32GB G skill flare X ram, 2 kits of f4-3200c14d-16gfx running at 3200MHz, CL14, 1.38v, 1.025v VDDSOC. with tight sub-timings. (I can get 3400MHz CL16 to pass HCI memtest, but it caused random unpaged memory bluescreens in windows, and required a lot of VDIMM.)
GTX1070
CPU and GPU on custom loop cooling.

Edit, Sorry whoever I managed to tag while writing this.


----------



## Naeem

unknownmiscrean said:


> Couple of things I have noticed upgrading from 6003 to 6101 over the past 2 weeks.
> 1) Wake on lan no longer works. I saw another user a few pages back also encountering this. My windows settings have not changed. Only the BIOS version. I have both WOL and PCI-e wake options enabled. This worked fine in 6003.
> 2) The fan configuration page (f6) causes the bios to hardlock after adjusting fan curves for a period of time. The system was overclocked, however it has passed 5hours of HCI and much more intensive daily usage than the BIOS. In addition just leaving the BIOS on the home page is fine for over 10mins. However adjusting the fan curves causes a hard lock after around 1 minute. This happened to me 3 times or so and I left it for 10mins on the home page to see if my system was unstable. Subsequently adjusting the fan curves caused a hardlock within 1 min. I ended up adjusting one fan at a time, resetting each time to save settings. After the 2nd hardlock I started monitoring Vcore at the back of the socket with a multi meter. Didn't see anything out of the ordinary.
> 
> System specs:
> ryzen 1700x @4GHz, 1.4375v
> C6H
> 32GB G skill flare X ram, 2 kits of f4-3200c14d-16gfx running at 3200MHz, CL14, 1.38v, 1.025v VDDSOC. with tight sub-timings. (I can get 3400MHz CL16 to pass HCI memtest, but it caused random unpaged memory bluescreens in windows, and required a lot of VDIMM.)
> GTX1070
> CPU and GPU on custom loop cooling.
> 
> Edit, Sorry whoever I managed to tag while writing this.



APM settings do not work either where pc does not turn it self on after AC power loss if its set to turn on or last state , its broken in all bios after 1701


----------



## Krisztias

mtrai said:


> This: Keep in Mind using this guide especially with the bclk overclock may cause you to lose M.2 drives and or your system my not like Bclk or need more or less voltage. Also you may have to change your ram speed to work as well if changing the bclk. This is just a crude guide and each person's system is different. This also work on C6H with unlocked modded bios. One last thing PE 3 and 4 are not safe to actually use.


Tank you, i will try it!


----------



## usoldier

The Sandman said:


> Huh? What? I'm curious why you say this.
> PE3 runs like a charm here for IBT, Prime95 and Ram Test.


Cloud you please post your bios settings ?


----------



## SirMacke

unknownmiscrean said:


> Couple of things I have noticed upgrading from 6003 to 6101 over the past 2 weeks.
> 1) Wake on lan no longer works. I saw another user a few pages back also encountering this. My windows settings have not changed. Only the BIOS version. I have both WOL and PCI-e wake options enabled. This worked fine in 6003.
> 2) The fan configuration page (f6) causes the bios to hardlock after adjusting fan curves for a period of time. The system was overclocked, however it has passed 5hours of HCI and much more intensive daily usage than the BIOS. In addition just leaving the BIOS on the home page is fine for over 10mins. However adjusting the fan curves causes a hard lock after around 1 minute. This happened to me 3 times or so and I left it for 10mins on the home page to see if my system was unstable. Subsequently adjusting the fan curves caused a hardlock within 1 min. I ended up adjusting one fan at a time, resetting each time to save settings. After the 2nd hardlock I started monitoring Vcore at the back of the socket with a multi meter. Didn't see anything out of the ordinary.
> 
> System specs:
> ryzen 1700x @4GHz, 1.4375v
> C6H
> 32GB G skill flare X ram, 2 kits of f4-3200c14d-16gfx running at 3200MHz, CL14, 1.38v, 1.025v VDDSOC. with tight sub-timings. (I can get 3400MHz CL16 to pass HCI memtest, but it caused random unpaged memory bluescreens in windows, and required a lot of VDIMM.)
> GTX1070
> CPU and GPU on custom loop cooling.
> 
> Edit, Sorry whoever I managed to tag while writing this.


WoL:
I had install the LAN-package from Asus and tick this box after 6101:


----------



## unknownmiscrean

Naeem said:


> APM settings do not work either where pc does not turn it self on after AC power loss if its set to turn on or last state , its broken in all bios after 1701


This was after the PC had kept power. I do set the PC to auto turn on after AC power loss, due to the bug outlined ^. I had left it shutdown overnight and in the morning it was off and would not wake via magic packets. It used to be able to on 6003. I do not have any shutdown/hibernate timers, so it must have kept power overnight.



SirMacke said:


> WoL:
> I had install the LAN-package from Asus and tick this box after 6101:


I have the Asus LAN driver installed and had that box ticked. It was required on 6003. However for some reason WoL stopped working when I upgraded to 6101.


----------



## elmor

Naeem said:


> APM settings do not work either where pc does not turn it self on after AC power loss if its set to turn on or last state , its broken in all bios after 1701



This has been fixed internally, should be in the next beta release.


----------



## VicsPC

usoldier said:


> Might be wrong but i think its proven those points are "useless" has in they give bad readings.


Yea correct for vcore on the c6h they are useless, not sure why but hopefully on the c7h it actually works correctly. I think the best point for vcore on this mobo is behind the cpu socket. 12v/5v should still be accurate though.


----------



## unknownmiscrean

elmor said:


> This has been fixed internally, should be in the next beta release.


Nice, that had been annoying me for a little while, as I had made a system to mean I can manage my UPS and send WOL packets to my computer.


----------



## HolyFist

@elmor

Any progress on PCIe stuck at x8?

In case you didn't notice there's also this report: http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...vi-overclocking-thread-3693.html#post27340833

Vega 56 with 2700X and also reported fine with the 1700, but didn't provide info on what BIOS was being used when "last checked" on the 1700.


----------



## hurricane28

Naeem said:


> APM settings do not work either where pc does not turn it self on after AC power loss if its set to turn on or last state , its broken in all bios after 1701


Stop spreading this fud mate, there is nothing wrong with APM... I use it everyday and it works since launch for me.. 

You just need to disable fast boot in Windows 10 and it works.


----------



## alexp999

hurricane28 said:


> Stop spreading this fud mate, there is nothing wrong with APM... I use it everyday and it works since launch for me..
> 
> You just need to disable fast boot in Windows 10 and it works.


Elmor just said it's been fixed and should be in next beta, so it isn't fud.


----------



## HolyFist

hurricane28 said:


> Stop spreading this fud mate, there is nothing wrong with APM... I use it everyday and it works since launch for me..
> 
> You just need to disable fast boot in Windows 10 and it works.


You mean Fast Boot in BIOS or Fast Startup in Windows?


----------



## hurricane28

HolyFist said:


> You mean Fast Boot in BIOS or Fast Startup in Windows?


The answer is right there dude... 

"You just need to disable fast boot in Windows 10 and it works." In Windows 10 instead of BIOS..


----------



## unknownmiscrean

hurricane28 said:


> The answer is right there dude...
> 
> "You just need to disable fast boot in Windows 10 and it works." In Windows 10 instead of BIOS..


I disable the entire hibernation feature in windows using 'powercfg -h off'. This removes the options you were referring to in settings, and doing a 'powercfg -a' command reveals hibernation, hybrid sleep, and fast startup are all disabled. WOL still never worked on 6003 after power to the board was lost. In my case, WOL for some reason still fails using 6101 even when power to the board has been maintained.


----------



## HolyFist

hurricane28 said:


> The answer is right there dude...
> 
> "You just need to disable fast boot in Windows 10 and it works." In Windows 10 instead of BIOS..


Well you did say Fast Boot, Fast Boot is not the same as Fast Startup, and yes you said in Windows so i thought you meant Fast Startup.

I've been having some Audio Stutter which is more like a whole stutter and audio makes a Glitch (in games for example i stutters the whole system for 1 second then continues, it happens just listening to Spotify too while browsing the web on Chrome), i had this with the 1700 and now have it too, i think it might be related to sensor reading from AIDA64/HWiNFO and/or ASUS AI Suite.

AIDA64 for example causes DPC Latency Spike (i use 5.97.4618 Beta) but it's been the same for a while, and HWiNFO is the same, hence why i think it's related to sensor reading.

Tho there's mentions its related to Fast Boot (BIOS) but then again i don't see how Fast Boot could have an effect on this.


----------



## Disassociative

Balls to using PE3 I’ve tried using LLC, I’ve tried different offsets all the way up to + 0.500 and it’s still unstable. I’m just gonna go with I lost the silicon lottery again. Ah well PE2 still performs excellent. Hell even at stock the 2700x is a damn good CPU. Probably the best CPU I’ve owned. I’ve gone from a Pentium 4 to a Core 2 Quad 9400 to a FX 8150 (rip) to a i7 4771 to a 1800X to this


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Disassociative said:


> Balls to using PE3 I’ve tried using LLC, I’ve tried different offsets all the way up to + 0.500 and it’s still unstable. I’m just gonna go with I lost the silicon lottery again. Ah well PE2 still performs excellent. Hell even at stock the 2700x is a damn good CPU. Probably the best CPU I’ve owned. I’ve gone from a Pentium 4 to a Core 2 Quad 9400 to a FX 8150 (rip) to a i7 4771 to a 1800X to this


You should of kept the 1800X and gone for more GPU power!! 
@elmor are we expecting a new beta this week? I'm feeling a comedown for the lack of bios lol


----------



## Disassociative

Sideways2k said:


> You should of kept the 1800X and gone for more GPU power!!
> 
> @elmor are we expecting a new beta this week? I'm feeling a comedown for the lack of bios lol


Sadly my 1800X wasn’t a good overclocker or I would have kept using it for sure. My voltage wall started at about 3.8ghz at 1.3v. I ended up settling on 3.9ghz at 1.35v but trying to hit 4ghz needed at least 1.42v and even then it was questionably stable lol. I wanted better single/lightly threaded performance and the 2700x delivers on that need big time!


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Disassociative said:


> Sadly my 1800X wasn’t a good overclocker or I would have kept using it for sure. My voltage wall started at about 3.8ghz at 1.3v. I ended up settling on 3.9ghz at 1.35v but trying to hit 4ghz needed at least 1.42v and even then it was questionably stable lol. I wanted better single/lightly threaded performance and the 2700x delivers on that need big time!


Ah I see! That is interesting, my 1700X is very similar to your 1800X. I'm currently at 3.8 @ 1.3v as we are having a heat wave lol!

I may see how much I could sell my CPU for, would be nice being over 4ghz at stock with good voltage


----------



## usoldier

I want to try PE3 now is there anything i need to look out for voltages wise ? 

On P2 i was using Offset of minus 0.7500v all perfectly stable max temps 69cº


----------



## mtrai

usoldier said:


> I want to try PE3 now is there anything i need to look out for voltages wise ?
> 
> On P2 i was using Offset of minus 0.7500v all perfectly stable max temps 69cº


You are doing it right especially with being able to use a neg offset.

As posted by @1usmus from explaination from @theStilt



The Sandman said:


> Huh? What? I'm curious why you say this.
> PE3 runs like a charm here for IBT, Prime95 and Ram Test.


See Below as explained from TheStilt. I should of said it might not be safe for all system.



1usmus said:


> *C6H 6101 MOD zen + special edition
> *
> 
> 
> Where is the limit? (credits by The Stilt)
> 
> The maximum safe voltages for CPUs are an eternal riddle, as neither of the two manufacturers release this information for public consumption. Public or even the NDA documents generally specify a vague limit, which most of the time relates to a point where the catastrophic failures become more common instead of specifying the voltage that is safe to sustain without causing any damage to the silicon. Such limit is admittingly rather hard to specify, as the limit will vary between the different CPU specimens (silicon variance, SIDD) and operating scenarios (peak current in different utilization scenarios, temperature, etc.).
> 
> In order to get the most accurate answer for this question I ended up “asking” the CPU itself. As stated previously, the CPU features various different limiters / safe guards (Package Power Tracking: PPT, Thermal Design Current: TDC, Electrical Design Current: EDC, thermal protection and FIT).
> 
> “FIT” as the name suggest is a feature to monitor / track the fitness of the silicon and adjust the operating parameters to maintain the specified and expected reliability. Many semiconductor manufacturers utilize such feature to eke out every last bit of performance, in an ERA where most of the semiconductors are process bound in terms of performance. In short: FIT feature allows the manufacturers to push their designs to the very limit out of the box, without jeopardizing the reliability of the silicon. A practical example would be the knock sensors on an engine. The control unit of the engine always tries to advance the ignition timing as much as possible, to produce the best possible power / torque figures. The purpose of the knock sensors is to listen if knocking occurs and tell the ECU to reduce the timing advance when it does, in order to protect the engine.
> 
> To see what the actual maximum voltage FIT allows the CPU to run at in various different scenarios is, I disabled all of the other limiters and safe guards. With every other limiter / safe guard disabled, the reliability (FIT) becomes the only restrain. The voltage command which the CPU sends to the VRM regulator via the SVI2 interface and the actual effective voltage were then recorded in various scenarios. In stock configuration the sustained maximum effective voltage during all-core stress allowed by FIT was =< 1.330V. Meanwhile, in single core workloads the sustained maximum was =< 1.425V. When the “FIT” parameters were adjusted by increasing the scalar value from the default 1x to the maximum allowed value of 10x, the maximum all-core voltage became 1.380V, while the maximum single core voltage increased to 1.480V. The recorded figures appear to fall very well in line with the seen and known behavior, frequency, power and thermal scaling wise.
> 
> The seen behavior suggests that the full silicon reliability can be maintained up to around 1.330V in all-core workloads (i.e. high current) and up to 1.425V in single core workloads (i.e. low current). Use of higher voltages is definitely possible (as FIT will allow up to 1.380V / 1.480V when scalar is increased by 10x), but it more than likely results in reduced silicon lifetime / reliability. By how much? Only the good folks at AMD who have access to the simulation data will know for sure.
> 
> These figures will almost certainly vary between the different CPU specimens (due to SIDD and other silicon specific factors), however the recorded values were almost identical on all of the tested samples (within 20mV, lowest-highest leaking specimen).
> 
> Also note that the figures stated here relate to the actual effective voltage, and not to the voltage requested by the CPU. The CPU is aware of the actual effective voltage, so things like load-line adjustments and voltage offsets will modify the CPUs voltage request from the VRM controller accordingly. The most accurate method to measure the effective voltage on AM4 platform is to monitor the “VDDCR_CPU SVI2 TFN” voltage, which is available in HWInfo. This reading is sourced directly from the VRM controller (through SVI2 interface) and generally it is the most accurate reading available to end-users by far. As a side note, while the TFN (“telemetry function”) voltage readings are always generic (and accurate), never blindly trust the reported current and power readings (as every motherboard model needs separate calibration).


----------



## Mandarb

Is it normal on 6101 that when you hit the reset BIOS button that all settings are retained and not reset to optimised defaults?
Currently getting stuck on the ROG post splashscreen and the one time I ****img made it into the BIOS it crashed while I was adjusting settings.

I'm growing so sick and tired of this board. When I hit the reset button I need it to boot with the damn conservative default settings, not still try to boot at 3200MHz. I need to get **** done you ******* piece of **** board.

Problems on my 1800X, still problems on my 2700X. Rockstable with 5000% HCI and 5h of memtest86+ at my 3200MHz CL14 settings. And then it refuses to boot the next day. And then I try to reset it and not even that **** works.

Is my board ****ed? Is this normal?..

Edit: I have flashed BIOS 6101 twice, once in BIOS, once with flashback. It still happens after a couple days. As if it was drifting over time.

Sorry for the expletives, but I'm here in front of my PC and I've been trying for 1h to get into BIOS and start the PC.


----------



## VicsPC

Mandarb said:


> Is it normal on 6101 that when you hit the reset BIOS button that all settings are retained and not reset to optimised defaults?
> Currently getting stuck on the ROG post splashscreen and the one time I ****img made it into the BIOS it crashed while I was adjusting settings.
> 
> I'm growing so sick and tired of this board. When I hit the reset button I need it to boot with the damn conservative default settings, not still try to boot at 3200MHz. I need to get **** done you ******* piece of **** board.
> 
> Problems on my 1800X, still problems on my 2700X. Rockstable with 5000% HCI and 5h of memtest86+ at my 3200MHz CL14 settings. And then it refuses to boot the next day. And then I try to reset it and not even that **** works.
> 
> Is my board ****ed? Is this normal?..
> 
> Edit: I have flashed BIOS 6101 twice, once in BIOS, once with flashback. It still happens after a couple days. As if it was drifting over time.
> 
> Sorry for the expletives, but I'm here in front of my PC and I've been trying for 1h to get into BIOS and start the PC.


I had the same issue, turn PSU off, unplug it, take the CMOS battery and wait a couple hours. Then put it back in, my splash screen would fix, it's been a week my issue has been resolved. I have cleared CMOS but didn't pay attention to see if my settings we're retained I don't think they were but if they were who cares . As long as the power is gone and battery pulled the CMOS was definitely cleared.

Re-installing windows fixes the issue but only until you shut down again, mine has been fine for a week and no cold boot issues as well. I was seriously considering just going to an 8700k if the issue persisted. I even went back to 1107 BIOS and that was even worse i was getting consistent code 8s. Seems like clearing CMOS twice then shutting it off battery out solved the issue.


----------



## Moutsatsos

For me stability with 1601 came when i disabled Performance Bias and set CLDO VDDP to Auto instead of 950 that used in all previous bios.


----------



## Anty

Mandarb said:


> Is it normal on 6101 that when you hit the reset BIOS button that all settings are retained and not reset to optimised defaults?


Of course it is normal on every BIOS on every mobo. 
That's why C6H has additional button on mainboard for "safe boot" next to reset button - it will let you boot with default settings without resetting them permanently


----------



## usoldier

Hmm Iam trying PE3 cant seam to use minus offset voltage with it. 

Its not because of instability if i set the voltage to minus the cpu only only goes all cores to 4100 if i set voltage to Auto it happly does all cores 4174. 

I also notice that With PE3 the Cpu Vid stays at 1.33v locked but the SVI2 FTN sensor keeps normal behavior. Is this normal ? 

Also for the tests ive run it runs all cores boost at 4174mhz load voltage is 1.325v ( SVI2 FTN) Running World of Tanks it keeps 4 cores at 4348mhz . Max spikes on voltage at less then Stock it seams my stock voltage would spike to 1.555v with PE3 1.533v 

Any thoughts ?


----------



## lcbbcl

Ooo boy at least on gigabyte you are safe with the real voltage for cpu.
This is from x470 gigabyte thread.


----------



## hurricane28

Nice catch!


----------



## Dbsjej56464

What is the TLR of the video? Can't watch it at the moment but it looks interesting


----------



## lcbbcl

Sideways2k said:


> What is the TLR of the video? Can't watch it at the moment but it looks interesting


Short story uninstall any software what read,volts,temps etc because are useless.
I ask my self if for intel platform they use this crap sensors like on amd,because as price we are at the same lvl.
We enterd in RGB era and we forgot about OC side.


----------



## CodyPredy

lcbbcl said:


> Short story uninstall any software what read,volts,temps etc because are useless.
> I ask my self if for intel platform they use this crap sensors like on amd,because as price we are at the same lvl.
> We enterd in RGB era and we forgot about OC side.


Neah....but they do have the ****ty thermal paste. 200+ CPUs baby!! Uhuuu!


----------



## Dbsjej56464

lcbbcl said:


> Short story uninstall any software what read,volts,temps etc because are useless.
> I ask my self if for intel platform they use this crap sensors like on amd,because as price we are at the same lvl.
> We enterd in RGB era and we forgot about OC side.


Thanks! I'm not surprised tbh


----------



## Xevi

6101, getting better :S


----------



## mtrai

Xevi said:


> 6101, getting better :S


Your getting there WOOT!!


----------



## Xevi

mtrai said:


> Your getting there WOOT!!


Symbolic voltage xD



Xevi said:


> BIOS 6101


----------



## The Sandman

gupsterg said:


> @The Sandman
> 
> That monoblock is making it so sweet to use PE  .


Yes it does  It's hard to imagine seemingly so many having issues with temps, volts or spikes.
So far this chip/setup is just soo easy. Still haven't had time to even get off auto Vcore/LLC. Why lol.
Compared to my 1800x (you remember well) this thing is a snap. Can't wait to dig in more.



usoldier said:


> Cloud you please post your bios settings ?


 http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=182057&stc=1&d=1525910270





usoldier said:


> I want to try PE3 now is there anything i need to look out for voltages wise ?


 @Disassociative
Take a close look at the Digi settings above. I found PE3 running Offset voltage mode "+", Auto, and CPU LLC Auto did just fine once Digi settings are in order along with fairly complete Dram settings.





usoldier said:


> Hmm Iam trying PE3 cant seam to use minus offset voltage with it.
> 
> Its not because of instability if i set the voltage to minus the cpu only only goes all cores to 4100 if i set voltage to Auto it happly does all cores 4174.
> 
> I also notice that With PE3 the Cpu Vid stays at 1.33v locked but the SVI2 FTN sensor keeps normal behavior. Is this normal ?
> 
> Also for the tests ive run it runs all cores boost at 4174mhz load voltage is 1.325v ( SVI2 FTN) Running World of Tanks it keeps 4 cores at 4348mhz . Max spikes on voltage at less then Stock it seams my stock voltage would spike to 1.555v with PE3 1.533v
> 
> Any thoughts ?


The settings above (on mine) cores usually all run 4191MHz in HWinfo (X42 x 100 = 4200) under any stress test.
Yes, VID is static. I like it.
Yes SV12 works as it should, what you see is normal.
This is a IBT Custom run (same run as previous post) after approx 40 minutes under load. Your answers are there.


----------



## usoldier

The Sandman said:


> Yes it does  It's hard to imagine seemingly so many having issues with temps, volts or spikes.
> So far this chip/setup is just soo easy. Still haven't had time to even get off auto Vcore/LLC. Why lol.
> Compared to my 1800x (you remember well) this thing is a snap. Can't wait to dig in more.
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=182057&stc=1&d=1525910270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Disassociative
> Take a close look at the Digi settings above. I found PE3 running Offset voltage mode "+", Auto, and CPU LLC Auto did just fine once Digi settings are in order along with fairly complete Dram settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The settings above (on mine) cores usually all run 4191MHz in HWinfo (X42 x 100 = 4200) under any stress test.
> Yes, VID is static. I like it.
> Yes SV12 works as it should, what you see is normal.
> This is a IBT Custom run (same run as previous post) after approx 40 minutes under load. Your answers are there.



Many thanks for you Post m8 <3 having a look at your settings now ill be home tomorow for more tweaking fun.


----------



## elmor

HolyFist said:


> @elmor
> 
> Any progress on PCIe stuck at x8?
> 
> In case you didn't notice there's also this report: http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...vi-overclocking-thread-3693.html#post27340833
> 
> Vega 56 with 2700X and also reported fine with the 1700, but didn't provide info on what BIOS was being used when "last checked" on the 1700.



Still looking into it, definitely a weird one. Do you get the full x16 lanes if you downgrade the PCI-E link to Gen 1 or Gen 2?


----------



## Disassociative

The Sandman said:


> Yes it does  It's hard to imagine seemingly so many having issues with temps, volts or spikes.
> So far this chip/setup is just soo easy. Still haven't had time to even get off auto Vcore/LLC. Why lol.
> Compared to my 1800x (you remember well) this thing is a snap. Can't wait to dig in more.
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=182057&stc=1&d=1525910270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Disassociative
> Take a close look at the Digi settings above. I found PE3 running Offset voltage mode "+", Auto, and CPU LLC Auto did just fine once Digi settings are in order along with fairly complete Dram settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The settings above (on mine) cores usually all run 4191MHz in HWinfo (X42 x 100 = 4200) under any stress test.
> Yes, VID is static. I like it.
> Yes SV12 works as it should, what you see is normal.
> This is a IBT Custom run (same run as previous post) after approx 40 minutes under load. Your answers are there.


Thanks - I’ll give it a shot soon! Fingers crossed. It’s strange - sometimes it’ll pass 10 passes of Intel burn test, one time it even did an AIDA64 stress test overnight (I know it’s not the most demanding test but it’s always done a good job of finding instability for me) flawlessly and as soon as I stopped the test my computer just froze. Or the other day I played a few games of Overwatch and a few minutes after closing it my computer froze. Othe times it’ll be a few passes into IntelBurnTest and it’ll just freeze. It just seems so inconsistent. Meanwhile PE2 works well enough to the point where I can use a negative offset haha

Edit: no good  froze just idling at the desktop for 5 minutes. PE3 is not for me.


----------



## HolyFist

elmor said:


> Still looking into it, definitely a weird one. Do you get the full x16 lanes if you downgrade the PCI-E link to Gen 1 or Gen 2?


 @elmor

In BIOS both report x8 and in Windows the same:



















I think i've tried almost everything, 1 RAM module, only Windows SSD in slot 1 SATA, force GEN3, Force lowest GEN on all other slots, load defaults, clear CMOS, change PSU to previous one, i didn't disable USBs tho, but i only use them for mouse and keyboard, i did try to change them from USB 3 to USB 2 and nothing.

Edit; I also try to disable onboard audio and plug the 4 Pin CPU power thing on top left, as people mentioned you only need the 8 Pin connected, i also connected the 4 Pin too this time just in case, and nothing.

Another Edit: It it supposed to be ALWAYS at x8 even when idle? Shouldn't it go to x4 for example whe idle? If so this is always at x8 no matter what in GPU-Z.


----------



## r0l4n

I'm having quite some trouble finding stability with the whole XFR2/PB2 and high speed RAM.

I've settled for "Default" on the PE setting in the bios, so it boosts "only" to 4000 on multi-thread. Even though I've got 2x8GB Ripjaws V 3600CL16, this 2700X won't have anything over 3466, so I've settled for that speed and applied The Stilt fast 3333 timings. Cpu stress tests are positive, also memory stress tests, gaming seems stable, all looks good.

The problem is that I'll get random blue screens while doing normal tasks at the desktop (coding, browsing, etc.). I'm starting to think RAM at 3466 is a not stable with cores at 4350. I've tried running stress tests with affinity set to 2 or 4 of the threads from the Task Manager, to get cores up to the 4350 mark, but they won't go any faster than 4000 no matter what affinity I set.

So right now I'm a bit loss, I really don't know how to assess stability in a reproducible manner, the tools I'm used to don't seem to cover the XFR2 scenarios, to the point where I'm considering disabling XFR2/PB2 and go back to the good old all cores overclock; may be slower in certain scenarios, but it'll be 100% stable (or at least I'll have the means to get it to that point).

Any advice or similar experiences?


----------



## Papa Emeritus

HolyFist said:


> @elmor
> 
> In BIOS both report x8 and in Windows the same:


Now i see that my bios reports x8 pci 3.0 while gpu-z says x16 3.0.


----------



## HolyFist

Papa Emeritus said:


> Now i see that my bios reports x8 pci 3.0 while gpu-z says x16 3.0.


I assume that's normal in BIOS to say x8 then since the GPU is not being used altho i'm not sure since when playing games it also says x8, also if i place anything in x8_2 slot the x16 slot becomes x4 and so does in Windows.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Click on "?" in GPU-z to force full load, it should jump to maximum "x" and version your GPU supports.


----------



## hurricane28

MY GPU is also in x8 but that is due to M.2 Nvme SSD, perhaps you guys also have Nvme drive or something?


----------



## HolyFist

MishelLngelo said:


> Click on "?" in GPU-z to force full load, it should jump to maximum "x" and version your GPU supports.


Yes, and is stuck at x8.

This didn't happen when i got this board in July last year and the 1700, doesn't happen on the Z87 Pro either with the i5 4670K.



hurricane28 said:


> MY GPU is also in x8 but that is due to M.2 Nvme SSD, perhaps you guys also have Nvme drive or something?


No, i only have standard SATA.


----------



## mickeykool

hurricane28 said:


> MY GPU is also in x8 but that is due to M.2 Nvme SSD, perhaps you guys also have Nvme drive or something?


I have 2700x w/ this board and i'm showing x16 3.0 also i have a M.2 Nvme SSD in my system. I wonder if its related to ryzen 1 series?


----------



## Manshonyagger

mickeykool said:


> I wonder if its related to ryzen 1 series?


I don't think so.
I have a 1800x and a M.2 Nvme SSD and GPU-Z shows x16.


----------



## HolyFist

Manshonyagger said:


> I don't think so.
> I have a 1800x and a M.2 Nvme SSD and GPU-Z shows x16.


This isn't related to Ryzen 1 series (i have 2700X) or M.2 slots, there's something else going on, i guess being stuck at x8 is why i'm stuttering in some games that i wasn't before.

The C7H also has a problem with PCIe stuck at x8 and x4 if x8_2 being used even if by a x1 Card (i have this problem on the C6H, if i plug my Elgato HD60 Pro to second big PCIe (x8_2) my GPU gets stuck at x4, and someone on the C7H Thread has this problem when in SLI, the Elgato only works with Ryzen on second big PCIe in Windows 10, only way to fix this is to send them the card and wait for them to update the firmware/send another card, since we can't update the firmware ourselves lol.

This issue of PCIe stuck at x8 doesn't affect everyone, but i'm glad there's multiple people (excluding those who didn't notice as this is not a common issue) with this problem so hopefully it means it gets fixed.

I had someone from AMD on reddit trying to help without success, today he replied saying he has the same problem on the C7H: https://www.reddit.com/r/AMDHelp/comments/8gjuhp/ryzen_2700x_and_asus_c6h_pcie_stuck_at_x8/dyqmxx1/



> Well, turns out my CH VII w/ Ryzen 2700x @ 0509 bios does the same.. GPUz reports 3.0 8x, and Aida says 2.0 8x (from Northbridge IMC page). GPU page also shows "Bus Type PCI Express 3.0 x16 @ 3.0 x8". I shall get to the bottom of this.


----------



## hurricane28

HolyFist said:


> This isn't related to Ryzen 1 series (i have 2700X) or M.2 slots, there's something else going on, i guess being stuck at x8 is why i'm stuttering in some games that i wasn't before.
> 
> The C7H also has a problem with PCIe stuck at x8 and x4 if x8_2 being used even if by a x1 Card (i have this problem on the C6H, if i plug my Elgato HD60 Pro to second big PCIe (x8_2) my GPU gets stuck at x4, and someone on the C7H Thread has this problem when in SLI, the Elgato only works with Ryzen on second big PCIe in Windows 10, only way to fix this is to send them the card and wait for them to update the firmware/send another card, since we can't update the firmware ourselves lol.
> 
> This issue of PCIe stuck at x8 doesn't affect everyone, but i'm glad there's multiple people (excluding those who didn't notice as this is not a common issue) with this problem so hopefully it means it gets fixed.
> 
> I had someone from AMD on reddit trying to help without success, today he replied saying he has the same problem on the C7H: https://www.reddit.com/r/AMDHelp/comments/8gjuhp/ryzen_2700x_and_asus_c6h_pcie_stuck_at_x8/dyqmxx1/


Weird man, it doesn't affect me and to be honest there isn't much difference from x8 to x16 so why they upgraded to x16 is a mystery to me as there are only small benefits if at all in most scenario's. 

I am running CH7 Wifi and i also have this problem/bug but is the GPU really at x8 or could it be an error in readings?


----------



## HolyFist

hurricane28 said:


> Weird man, it doesn't affect me and to be honest there isn't much difference from x8 to x16 so why they upgraded to x16 is a mystery to me as there are only small benefits if at all in most scenario's.
> 
> I am running CH7 Wifi and i also have this problem/bug but is the GPU really at x8 or could it be an error in readings?


Yes it is at x8, if you have something to place in second big PCIe do it, you'll get x4 instead, do some benchmarks and you'll see the difference.

If you look at the reddit link i posted benchmarks with x4 and x8, the minimum FPS takes a big hit, on top of that if it wasn't running at x8 it would show x16 like it does for people without the issue.

FFXIV x4 PCIe: 16316
FFXIV x8 PCIe: 16371
Dawn of War III x4 PCIe: 64 Min, 112 Avg, 202 Max
Dawn of War III x8 PCIe: 73 Min, 112 Avg, 195 Max
Deus Ex MD (Medium) x4: 87 Min, 114 Average, 149 Max
Deus Ex MD (Medium) x8: 92 Min, 118 Average, 154 Max
Total War Warhammer (Ultra) x4: 100 Average
Total War Warhammer (Ultra) x8: 109 Average

https://imgur.com/a/bZYSKdy

But the point is, benchmark scores tell the difference, and i can tell you i can see the difference in some games between x16 and x8, i had this before cause i forgot my Elgato inside my PC as i didn't play PS4 anymore, the FPS felt wrong and went into GPU-Z and was at x8, i was like, why on earth, the Elgato was still in the slot lol.

I removed it and was back to x16, but this was months ago on the Ryzen 1700.


----------



## loganj

does any other motherboard manufacturer has this issue with pci-e mode?
or is just the crap that asus makes?


----------



## mito1172

Do you use AMD Ryzen Master?


----------



## HolyFist

loganj said:


> does any other motherboard manufacturer has this issue with pci-e mode?
> or is just the crap that asus makes?


I'm pretty sure i didn't have this problem with Ryzen 1700 back then on BIOS 1701, i know i used 3008 after but don't remember as it was mostly to test RAM OC, i got tired and put my Z87 Pro and 4670K OC back instead lol.

Now i get a 2700X and am stuck with this problem (i sold the 1700 so i can't flash old BIOS to test). I know that Total War Warhammer for example is sensitive to PCIe link speed, thats where i noticed i forgot the Elgato in the board when i didn't play PS4 anymore and link speed was at x8.



mito1172 said:


> Do you use AMD Ryzen Master?


me? nope not even installed.


----------



## kevinf

I also show the issue on my c7h. Looks like aida is bugged by the pci 2.0 in Reddit link. But gpuz 3.0 @ 8x as well... I want to think a reporting error but I don't know. 

HWinfo does show 2.5gt/s at idle and 8gt/s at load for me... 

Has ASUS commented on it? I really want a block diagram of the pcie layout. Similar to this:

https://rog.asus.com/articles/techn...platform-and-its-x370-b350-and-a320-chipsets/



hurricane28 said:


> HolyFist said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't related to Ryzen 1 series (i have 2700X) or M.2 slots, there's something else going on, i guess being stuck at x8 is why i'm stuttering in some games that i wasn't before.
> 
> The C7H also has a problem with PCIe stuck at x8 and x4 if x8_2 being used even if by a x1 Card (i have this problem on the C6H, if i plug my Elgato HD60 Pro to second big PCIe (x8_2) my GPU gets stuck at x4, and someone on the C7H Thread has this problem when in SLI, the Elgato only works with Ryzen on second big PCIe in Windows 10, only way to fix this is to send them the card and wait for them to update the firmware/send another card, since we can't update the firmware ourselves lol.
> 
> This issue of PCIe stuck at x8 doesn't affect everyone, but i'm glad there's multiple people (excluding those who didn't notice as this is not a common issue) with this problem so hopefully it means it gets fixed.
> 
> I had someone from AMD on reddit trying to help without success, today he replied saying he has the same problem on the C7H: https://www.reddit.com/r/AMDHelp/comments/8gjuhp/ryzen_2700x_and_asus_c6h_pcie_stuck_at_x8/dyqmxx1/
> 
> 
> 
> Weird man, it doesn't affect me and to be honest there isn't much difference from x8 to x16 so why they upgraded to x16 is a mystery to me as there are only small benefits if at all in most scenario's.
> 
> I am running CH7 Wifi and i also have this problem/bug but is the GPU really at x8 or could it be an error in readings?
Click to expand...


----------



## HolyFist

kevinf said:


> I also show the issue on my c7h. Looks like aida is bugged by the pci 2.0 in Reddit link. But gpuz as well... I want to think a reporting error but I don't know.
> 
> HWinfo does show 2.5gt/s at idle and 8gt/s at load for me...
> 
> Has ASUS commented on it? I really want a block diagram of the pcie layout. Similar to this:
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/articles/techn...platform-and-its-x370-b350-and-a320-chipsets/


Yes elmor said he will look into it and someone at Reddit from AMD said the same since he also has the same problem on the new Crosshair VII Hero.

x16 and x8 are both 8GT/s

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCI_Express#History_and_revisions


----------



## Krisztias

***k
Don't forget people, Ram Test under 5000% is nothing. You are truly stable, if you can pass 20000%.

Edit: 50000%


----------



## numlock66

Krisztias said:


> ***k
> Don't forget people, Ram Test under 5000% is nothing. You are truly stable, if you can pass 20000%


If you got an erro at 36454%?

https://1drv.ms/u/s!AhS96IrGXP9zgpdjJ-45ljRFobBAUA


----------



## mito1172

HolyFist said:


> I'm pretty
> me? nope not even installed.


no I asked in general.


----------



## Anty

Why not 100 milions ?


----------



## mito1172

CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 6004
Update AGESA 1.0.0.2a
Support NVMe RAID with PCIeX8_2, PCIeX4_3 and M.2
This version has some known issues with the BIOS's Q-Fan PWM/DC mode calibration. If you use this feature, we advise you to skip this BIOS version and wait for the next official release.


----------



## Vorado

hi any have this ram CMU16GX4M2C3200C16 . can you pls share your bios if you managed the 3200 or higher speed ? 

thanks


----------



## Damis

Strange, today my fans just stopped spinning. First time I have experienced that.

BIOS: 6001
MB: Crosshair VI Hero


----------



## Krisztias

numlock66 said:


> If you got an erro at 36454%?
> 
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!AhS96IrGXP9zgpdjJ-45ljRFobBAUA


Hmm, you'r right. Today was the first time to get an error over 15000%. I let it run to 50000% every time to consider me stable. Good to know, that you can get an error over 35000%.


----------



## Esenel

Krisztias said:


> Hmm, you'r right. Today was the first time to get an error over 15000%. I let it run to 50000% every time to consider me stable. Good to know, that you can get an error over 35000%.


How long does it take you to do 50k %?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

hurricane28 said:


> Weird man, it doesn't affect me and to be honest there isn't much difference from x8 to x16 so why they upgraded to x16 is a mystery to me as there are only small benefits if at all in most scenario's.
> 
> I am running CH7 Wifi and i also have this problem/bug but is the GPU really at x8 or could it be an error in readings?


PCI-E 3.0 x16 is needed if you have a 1080ti for sure.

I have NVME drive and x16 showing. Hope they can pinpoint the issue


----------



## mtrai

Just no. https://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/2...impact-on-gpus However for very heavy gpu compute jobs it does make a difference.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

mtrai said:


> Just no. https://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/2488-pci-e-3-x8-vs-x16-performance-impact-on-gpus


FPS in charts don't reflect smoothness, framepacing etc. 

But the fact is why should anyone have to use x8 for no reason on a Crosshair VI?


----------



## mtrai

Sideways2k said:


> FPS in charts don't reflect smoothness, framepacing etc.
> 
> But the fact is why should anyone have to use x8 for no reason on a Crosshair VI?


I do agree unless your using Crossfire or SLI. Should not ever.


----------



## Naeem

Krisztias said:


> ***k
> Don't forget people, Ram Test under 5000% is nothing. You are truly stable, if you can pass 20000%.
> 
> Edit: 50000%




you are never stable when it comes to computers, there are million thing that can play into a crash


----------



## hurricane28

deleted


----------



## HolyFist

mtrai said:


> Just no. https://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/2...impact-on-gpus However for very heavy gpu compute jobs it does make a difference.


Can we please stop spreading this misleading info, this was relevant on OLD GPUs and is going to be even more irrelevant when next GPUs are out and that article despite your link being broken doesn't even have the standard 1080p tests where it will be more noticeable, the same way CPU and GPU reviews include 1080p since at higher resolutions the GPU can be the bottleneck. They could at least include more cards and/or overclock the GTX1080 and show the difference.

The more powerful the GPUs the more useless the idea between x8 and x16 being small difference is, here's an example of a more powerful GPU than the one in GN article which also has 1080p:


















https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Titan-X-Performance-PCI-E-3-0-x8-vs-x16-851/

This is just talking about FPS not Frametime/Stutter.

Anyway, it would be sad if i bought a 100Hz Ultrawide (since it will be my next purchase) and was 5FPS bellow 100 just because of this bug (not even taking into consideration additional stutter), while anything over 60FPS on a 60Hz monitor won't matter, anyone with a 100Hz+ monitor can notice the difference vs 60FPS, the same way i can tell you that some games stutter at x8 and at x16 they don't.


----------



## equyst

Thanks for this Elmor, very helpfull


----------



## numlock66

Krisztias said:


> Hmm, you'r right. Today was the first time to get an error over 15000%. I let it run to 50000% every time to consider me stable. Good to know, that you can get an error over 35000%.





Naeem said:


> you are never stable when it comes to computers, there are million thing that can play into a crash


I really don't know when we can call it stable, but when we can call it usable for 24/7? 

Take a look on this: http://www.overclock.net/forum/27328921-post1731.html


----------



## Krisztias

Esenel said:


> How long does it take you to do 50k %?


I got 2x8GB RAM so 10-11h. Before i go to work start the test


----------



## hurricane28

I moved my Samsung 950 Pro to the bottom M.2 slot and now my GPU gets the full x16 lanes.


----------



## Krisztias

Naeem said:


> you are never stable when it comes to computers, there are million thing that can play into a crash





numlock66 said:


> I really don't know when we can call it stable, but when we can call it usable for 24/7?
> 
> Take a look on this: http://www.overclock.net/forum/27328921-post1731.html


OK. 

If i pass 10-11 hours Ram Test with 50k coverage i consider my system stable (even if it can't be 100%), but under 20k is not enough for daily use in my eyes.


----------



## Esenel

Krisztias said:


> I got 2x8GB RAM so 10-11h. Before i go to work start the test


Ok this would mean for HCI MemTest like 1000%+
But not bad :-D



hurricane28 said:


> I moved my Samsung 950 Pro to the bottom M.2 slot and now my GPU gets the full x16 lanes.


But that should be known by every C7H owner.
That is due to design.

Here also a schema shown by der8auer:
https://youtu.be/S0mR4IoNWkQ?t=2m32s


----------



## hurricane28

Esenel said:


> Ok this would mean for HCI MemTest like 1000%+
> But not bad :-D
> 
> 
> 
> But that should be known by every C7H owner.
> That is due to design.
> 
> Here also a schema shown by der8auer:
> https://youtu.be/S0mR4IoNWkQ?t=2m32s



Yes, but i looked in the manual and couldn't find anything about it. I should have know this as i owned an CH6 too which has only one M.2 which is also on the bottom.. 

Anyway, its running much better now and games run smoother too.


----------



## Frikencio

hurricane28 said:


> MY GPU is also in x8 but that is due to M.2 Nvme SSD, perhaps you guys also have Nvme drive or something?


My GPU is 16X Gen3 and I use NVMe


----------



## HolyFist

hurricane28 said:


> Anyway, its running much better now and games run smoother too.


Ofc it does, if the difference wasn't noticeable as people seem to think i wouldn't bother complain about this issue and for the record i was the first to complain about it because i noticed the difference so went to look and there it was at x8, tho in my case i don't have ANY M.2 or anything else, just the GTX1080 and standard SATA. :/

Here is the video:


----------



## hurricane28

HolyFist said:


> Ofc it does, if the difference wasn't noticeable as people seem to think i wouldn't bother complain about this issue and for the record i was the first to complain about it because i noticed the difference so went to look and there it was at x8, tho in my case i don't have ANY M.2 or anything else, just the GTX1080 and standard SATA. :/
> 
> Here is the video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QilMlPKKtIQ


I hear ya, weird issue man. 

What about flashing BIOS again? Did you also tried to power down your system and pull the battery and let it sit like that for a few minutes and power back on?


----------



## HolyFist

hurricane28 said:


> What about flashing BIOS again? Did you also tried to power down your system and pull the battery and let it sit like that for a few minutes and power back on?


Nope, i didn't do that with the battery, but i started with 6101, then 6004 and now 6101, issue on both.

I did clear CMOS with the button on the back next to the flashback button (before and after i flashed the BIOS).


----------



## Esenel

hurricane28 said:


> Yes, but i looked in the manual and couldn't find anything about it. I should have know this as i owned an CH6 too which has only one M.2 which is also on the bottom..
> 
> Anyway, its running much better now and games run smoother too.


I know what you mean.
Most of the manuals are so ****ty about PCI-E lanes and how their sharing works...
Or no mentioning at all like for the C6H :-D


----------



## MosterMenu

Cryptic without the talking, what is your base clock? 
scout around the bios for force Gen 3 for pcie.


----------



## HolyFist

MosterMenu said:


> Cryptic without the talking, what is your base clock?
> scout around the bios for force Gen 3 for pcie.


If you look at the video it's already GEN 3, just GEN 3 x8

Forcing it in BIOS does nothing, i even tried to lower the GEN of all other PCIe in BIOS.


----------



## Naeem

HolyFist said:


> Ofc it does, if the difference wasn't noticeable as people seem to think i wouldn't bother complain about this issue and for the record i was the first to complain about it because i noticed the difference so went to look and there it was at x8, tho in my case i don't have ANY M.2 or anything else, just the GTX1080 and standard SATA. :/
> 
> Here is the video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QilMlPKKtIQ


I had issue like that but it was due to my GPU's PCI E contact PCB was little curved as i was using old 290X gpus ( two of them ) from 2014 and they saged over time so they always show up as x8 or x4 when i moved to vega on C6H it started showing x16 again try to re-seat your card and give it little support with something so it does not have pressure over PCI slot


----------



## MosterMenu

HolyFist said:


> If you look at the video it's already GEN 3, just GEN 3 x8
> 
> Forcing it in BIOS does nothing, i even tried to lower the GEN of all other PCIe in BIOS.


I don't see in the video where you go into Bios>ADVANCED>ONBOARD DEVICES CONFIGURATION and down to PCIEX16_1 and force gen3.
Is baseclock stock?


----------



## angelgrin

Hi Guys,

I don't know if this is normal and I have just notice the other day when my room was completely quiet.
do you guys notice a continuous ticking sound every sec or so when you turn on HWmonitor? and it stops when HWmonitor is turned off.


----------



## lcbbcl

angelgrin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I don't know if this is normal and I have just notice the other day when my room was completely quiet.
> do you guys notice a continuous ticking sound every sec or so when you turn on HWmonitor? and it stops when HWmonitor is turned off.


This sound come from where?fans,speaker?
My pc its a little far from me and i never hear nothing strange,anyway i have 6 fans inside the case and maybe they make more noise.


----------



## Amir007

HolyFist said:


> If you look at the video it's already GEN 3, just GEN 3 x8
> 
> Forcing it in BIOS does nothing, i even tried to lower the GEN of all other PCIe in BIOS.


You may have a bad PCIe slot then. My last Intel Z87 Asrock mobo did the same thing. It used to run at 16x and then all of the sudden, after 2 years of use, it dropped down to x8 - nothing plugged into any other slots. I think you should test it with another mobo to confirm. In my case it was the mobo because when i switched to z97 it ran x16 again - same gpu and cpu.


----------



## Amir007

Naeem said:


> I had issue like that but it was due to my GPU's PCI E contact PCB was little curved as i was using old 290X gpus ( two of them ) from 2014 and they saged over time so they always show up as x8 or x4 when i moved to vega on C6H it started showing x16 again try to re-seat your card and give it little support with something so it does not have pressure over PCI slot


Actually I think you are 100% right on that...I do recall my AMD 290 at the time being very lose on the PCIe slot in my previous Intel rig. That wasn't always the case for the first 2 years. The card did run very very HOT so maybe like you said saged over time. I had my suspensions on that which is why I now always run my GPU at like 90% when gaming to keep it as cool as possible.


----------



## elmor

HolyFist said:


> Another Edit: It it supposed to be ALWAYS at x8 even when idle? Shouldn't it go to x4 for example whe idle? If so this is always at x8 no matter what in GPU-Z.



It will not drop the lane count for power savings, only the PCI-E speed. For example from 3.0 to 2.0 or 1.1.


----------



## angelgrin

lcbbcl said:


> This sound come from where?fans,speaker?
> My pc its a little far from me and i never hear nothing strange,anyway i have 6 fans inside the case and maybe they make more noise.


it is definitely not coming from the fans. i will have a closer look/ear later as i suspect that it is coming from my HDD, might be something to do with HWmonitor asking for HDD temps every 1-2secs.


----------



## kevinf

hurricane28 said:


> Yes, but i looked in the manual and couldn't find anything about it. I should have know this as i owned an CH6 too which has only one M.2 which is also on the bottom..
> 
> Anyway, its running much better now and games run smoother too.


"M.2_2 PCIe Bandwidth Configuration [Auto] Auto-detects the M.2_2 slot. If an M.2 device is detected, PCIEX16_1 and PCIEX8_2 will run at x8/x4 mode, respectively" from manual. Top m.2 is m.2_2.

block diagram for CH6
https://images.bit-tech.net/content...atform-review/crosshair-diagram-1280x1024.jpg

Cant find for CH7.

you would think M.2 closest to CPU would be connected there, not the chipset. Weird routing.


----------



## hurricane28

kevinf said:


> "M.2_2 PCIe Bandwidth Configuration [Auto] Auto-detects the M.2_2 slot. If an M.2 device is detected, PCIEX16_1 and PCIEX8_2 will run at x8/x4 mode, respectively" from manual. Top m.2 is m.2_2.
> 
> block diagram for CH6
> https://images.bit-tech.net/content...atform-review/crosshair-diagram-1280x1024.jpg
> 
> Cant find for CH7.
> 
> you would think M.2 closest to CPU would be connected there, not the chipset. Weird routing.


Yep, i read that too. I didn't bother because logic told me what you said, that the closest M.2 gets its lanes off the CPU instead of sharing it with other components. Both M.2 slots draw PCIe lanes from the CPU instead of one of the chipset, i think its better this way but " stealing" PCIe lanes from other devices when having 2 M.2 slots in use isn't cool. But what can we do, re-rout? lol.

btw, the heat shield on the top of the M.2 slot also fits on the bottom slot, i only don't think it will lower the temps but who knows.


----------



## HolyFist

MosterMenu said:


> I don't see in the video where you go into Bios>ADVANCED>ONBOARD DEVICES CONFIGURATION and down to PCIEX16_1 and force gen3.
> Is baseclock stock?


I'll record a video showing that so you stop being paranoid, if i told you i did that is because i did, it won't work and is stupid if someone had to go in BIOS do that for their PCIe slot to run a BASE link speed to begin with, I have an appointment now and in a few hours i'll record it.



Amir007 said:


> You may have a bad PCIe slot then. My last Intel Z87 Asrock mobo did the same thing. It used to run at 16x and then all of the sudden, after 2 years of use, it dropped down to x8 - nothing plugged into any other slots. I think you should test it with another mobo to confirm. In my case it was the mobo because when i switched to z97 it ran x16 again - same gpu and cpu.


There's more people saying that they are using BIOS 6001 and have the same issue and they didn't before, just like me, it was fine before now has this problem.

On top of that i haven't been using the Ryzen and the C6H for at least 4 months cause i got pissed with the RAM overclock and it was about the same performance as the overclocked 4670K in games anyway, so i put back the 4670K and been using til now, the card is fine and i doubt the PCIe slot got defective from not being used (and yes i clean it just in case), that means all other people complaining including the ones who have been using the board and 1k Ryzens suddenly got defective PCIe slots too.

The game in the video is Black Desert Online, it stutters a lot more on the Ryzen, and i remember it stutter in main city as i moved to the bank on the 1700, it doesn't happen on the 4670K, it happens again on the 2700X, and what happens is that there's a lot of people there fishing and the game stops for 1 second and goes back to normal, the 4670K just goes down to 20 something FPS without the stutter, which makes me wonder if by then the slot was already affected or if it's just how Ryzen reacts to the game, i bought the game in December for the record and has BIOS 3008, other games seemed fine with no stutters tho. It's hard to tell if the stutters are a problem with the PCIe or how Ryzen works with that game since i'm stuck at x8 PCIe.


----------



## VicsPC

HolyFist said:


> I'll record a video showing that so you stop being paranoid, if i told you i did that is because i did, it won't work and is stupid if someone had to go in BIOS do that for their PCIe slot to run a BASE link speed to begin with, I have an appointment now and in a few hours i'll record it.
> 
> 
> 
> There's more people saying that they are using BIOS 6001 and have the same issue and they didn't before, just like me, it was fine before now has this problem.
> 
> On top of that i haven't been using the Ryzen and the C6H for at least 4 months cause i got pissed with the RAM overclock and it was about the same performance as the overclocked 4670K in games anyway, so i put back the 4670K and been using til now, the card is fine and i doubt the PCIe slot got defective from not being used (and yes i clean it just in case), that means all other people complaining including the ones who have been using the board and 1k Ryzens suddenly got defective PCIe slots too.
> 
> The game in the video is Black Desert Online, it stutters a lot more on the Ryzen, and i remember it stutter in main city as i moved to the bank on the 1700, it doesn't happen on the 4670K, it happens again on the 2700X, and what happens is that there's a lot of people there fishing and the game stops for 1 second and goes back to normal, the 4670K just goes down to 20 something FPS without the stutter, which makes me wonder if by then the slot was already affected or if it's just how Ryzen reacts to the game, i bought the game in December for the record and has BIOS 3008, other games seemed fine with no stutters tho. It's hard to tell if the stutters are a problem with the PCIe or how Ryzen works with that game since i'm stuck at x8 PCIe.


I have mine forced with a 1700x and Vega 64 and without a load it runs at x16 3.0, pretty sure if i leave it on auto it drops to 1.1 but right now with 6101 i get 3.0x16 at all times. Even if i put it under load makes no difference. This is of course under gpuz and i can always check in the BIOS to see if that shows as 3.0x16 as well but it should. If reseating the card and completely draining the system of power doesn't solve it then it's def an issue with either the BIOS or the card, but it's a bit weird that not everyone using 6101 is having it.

Edit: So i just checked, in the BIOS it says x8 native, but gpuz even the newer version shows it running at 3.0 even when idling. hwinfo shows pcie link speed at 8GT/s.


----------



## BUFUMAN

kevinf said:


> "M.2_2 PCIe Bandwidth Configuration [Auto] Auto-detects the M.2_2 slot. If an M.2 device is detected, PCIEX16_1 and PCIEX8_2 will run at x8/x4 mode, respectively" from manual. Top m.2 is m.2_2.
> 
> block diagram for CH6
> https://images.bit-tech.net/content...atform-review/crosshair-diagram-1280x1024.jpg
> 
> Cant find for CH7.
> 
> you would think M.2 closest to CPU would be connected there, not the chipset. Weird routing.


At the block diagram which usb 2.0 are used by CPU???


Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HolyFist

VicsPC said:


> I have mine forced with a 1700x and Vega 64 and without a load it runs at x16 3.0, pretty sure if i leave it on auto it drops to 1.1 but right now with 6101 i get 3.0x16 at all times. Even if i put it under load makes no difference. This is of course under gpuz and i can always check in the BIOS to see if that shows as 3.0x16 as well but it should. If reseating the card and completely draining the system of power doesn't solve it then it's def an issue with either the BIOS or the card, but it's a bit weird that not everyone using 6101 is having it.
> 
> Edit: So i just checked, in the BIOS it says x8 native, but gpuz even the newer version shows it running at 3.0 even when idling. hwinfo shows pcie link speed at 8GT/s.


You're missing the point, it has nothing to do with drop to 1.1 or being at 3.0, x8 and x16 are both 3.0, the problem is that it's at 3.0 x8 instead of 3.0 x16

It drops to lower when idle, when playing games it goes to to 3.0 x8, when it should be 3.0 x16

Can we please skip the basic BS like reseat the card and that x8 is about the same as x16?

I have to remove the card everytime i want to place the CPU cooler due to the GPU being watercooled and it's radiator and fan being on the back of the case near the back panel and with the tubes is difficult to manage the cooler, and i had to change the cooler a dozen times because i was having high temperatures, and finally ended up being the pump of the H100i, and everytime i did that i had to remove the GPU, so there's no way it improperly mounted.

Anyway i just got home a rly tired, i'm going to eat then i record with GEN3 so that people can see it makes zero difference, like i already said multiple times before, but i'll do it anyway.


----------



## VicsPC

HolyFist said:


> You're missing the point, it has nothing to do with drop to 1.1 or being at 3.0, x8 and x16 are both 3.0, the problem is that it's at 3.0 x8 instead of 3.0 x16
> 
> It drops to lower when idle, when playing games it goes to to 3.0 x8, when it should be 3.0 x16
> 
> Can we please skip the basic BS like reseat the card and that x8 is about the same as x16?
> 
> I have to remove the card everytime i want to place the CPU cooler due to the GPU being watercooled and it's radiator and fan being on the back of the case near the back panel and with the tubes is difficult to manage the cooler, and i had to change the cooler a dozen times because i was having high temperatures, and finally ended up being the pump of the H100i, and everytime i did that i had to remove the GPU, so there's no way it improperly mounted.
> 
> Anyway i just got home a rly tired, i'm going to eat then i record with GEN3 so that people can see it makes zero difference, like i already said multiple times before, but i'll do it anyway.


I'm not missing the point i see it, but like i said if it was a BIOS problem EVERYONE would be having it. Im on 6101 and have no issue with it in gpuz, it doesn't even drop down at idle as a matter fact not according to gpuz.


----------



## lagrange101

Check the polling of SMART information in HWINFO64; by default it polls at fairly high frequency that can make your HDD "clicking" - noticeable only for those with really quite silent rig and environment...


----------



## Tobor

Krisztias said:


> ***k
> Don't forget people, Ram Test under 5000% is nothing. You are truly stable, if you can pass 20000%.
> 
> Edit: 50000%


FWIW, RAM Test has a telemetry option which I believe he uses to collect statistics on "how much testing is good for what kind of reliability". Some info on this is on the FAQ tab on the karhusoftware web site. Looks like with 16GB test area size, 0,59% of systems tested up to 6400% would fail when tested further than that.


----------



## Anty

lagrange101 said:


> Check the polling of SMART information in HWINFO64; by default it polls at fairly high frequency that can make your HDD "clicking" - noticeable only for those with really quite silent rig and environment...


Those who prefer silence use SSDs


----------



## ibeat117

is there an ETA when we will get the nice BLCK OC with PE? i'm fully stable at 103,4, but the board won't let me use PE with it and i don't wanna buy the X470 only for this reason.


----------



## VicsPC

Oh oh, it has arrived.


----------



## HolyFist

VicsPC said:


> I'm not missing the point i see it, but like i said if it was a BIOS problem EVERYONE would be having it. Im on 6101 and have no issue with it in gpuz, it doesn't even drop down at idle as a matter fact not according to gpuz.


Following your logic then every CPU with the same chip should overclock equally on everyone's machine, it's not like there's configurations and BIOS have settings for EACH CPU etc.

And i said multiple times there's multiple people with the problem, i guess the motherboards have their own will for specific people and refuse to work, jokes aside i record the ASUS Z87 Pro as i'm gonna sell the old system and the person should arrive soon and wants to see it working anyway, so that people don't say it's the GPU that's the problem i recorded it before it's gone, and voila, here it is at x16






And yes i'll still record the C6H with GEN3 when the person takes this old board, cpu and ram.

Is it possible that the slot is damaged? Maybe, but it wasn't with old BIOS, tho like i said i haven't used it in 4 months or so and last BIOS it has was 3008 but like i also said i'm unsure if by then the issue was already there, i know that BIOS 1701 was fine, that much i remember.



VicsPC said:


> Oh oh, it has arrived.



Gratz, hopefully you don't have the bad experience i had with my VI, just in case check if everything is working properly so you can return it fast enough and not have to use warranty.

Also, the C6H has been trash, i'm not talking about the C6H in general i'm talking about my experience with mine


----------



## HolyFist

Ok the Z87 Pro is gone and i record the video with GEN3 forced as i said i would after suggested to do so:






I actually thought this could be an issue with my PCIe slot later on but as i kept giving more info on this more people started to complain about this issue, while some did it by mistake due to being on the C7H and using top M.2 slot others with also the C6H have reported, at least 2-3 other people excluding the C7H cases, and they complained they didn't have this issue with also the 1700 and 1800X.

Anyway i'd like to thank people who kept giving tips despite some of the tips being dumb, i rarely ask for help with anything, and if i do is when i depleted every option i can think of, still i recorded the videos.
@elmor if you need me to do something specific that might help i can, however i don't have the 1700 anymore to go to old BIOS nor i have or know someone that can lend me another GPU to test, but looking at the Z87 video it's easy to see it's not the GPU, especially since if it was a compatibility issue, no way the Z87 Pro would be compatible since the GTX1080 wasn't even know of back then 

Any BIOS soon even if no progress on this issue?


----------



## Amir007

HolyFist said:


> Ok the Z87 Pro is gone and i record the video with GEN3 forced as i said i would after suggested to do so:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxkQzyGDMbU
> 
> I actually thought this could be an issue with my PCIe slot later on but as i kept giving more info on this more people started to complain about this issue, while some did it by mistake due to being on the C7H and using top M.2 slot others with also the C6H have reported, at least 2-3 other people excluding the C7H cases, and they complained they didn't have this issue with also the 1700 and 1800X.
> 
> Anyway i'd like to thank people who kept giving tips despite some of the tips being dumb, i rarely ask for help with anything, and if i do is when i depleted every option i can think of, still i recorded the videos.
> 
> @elmor if you need me to do something specific that might help i can, however i don't have the 1700 anymore to go to old BIOS nor i have or know someone that can lend me another GPU to test, but looking at the Z87 video it's easy to see it's not the GPU, especially since if it was a compatibility issue, no way the Z87 Pro would be compatible since the GTX1080 wasn't even know of back then
> 
> Any BIOS soon even if no progress on this issue?



Did you have this issue before updating to 2700x? on your previous CPU? If not, then it's got to be the CPU then. Can you swap it out again with the first gen Zen then and see what happens? Did you deplete that logic as well?


----------



## LicSqualo

A new Samsung NVME driver for 970, 960 and 950 PRO, release 3.0: http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/download/tools/


----------



## hurricane28

LicSqualo said:


> A new Samsung NVME driver for 970, 960 and 950 PRO, release 3.0: http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/download/tools/


lil late dude but thnx for the update


----------



## HolyFist

Amir007 said:


> Did you have this issue before updating to 2700x? on your previous CPU? If not, then it's got to be the CPU then. Can you swap it out again with the first gen Zen then and see what happens? Did you deplete that logic as well?


You just quoted the answers to your questions.

It might be a specific batch of the CPU that has this problem, the same way some batches of the first gen (at least the 1700) were stuck at 1550MHz even on full load with performance power plan even if i tried to overclock the only way to do it was through PStates, but there was also a bug in PStates where they would reset if boot failed be it normal boot from restart or cold boot, i even remember that a BIOS came out in this same thread and that issue was on the changelog. I had bought the C6H and the 1700 back in July so i assume it was a new batch by then.


----------



## Pilotasso

LicSqualo said:


> A new Samsung NVME driver for 970, 960 and 950 PRO, release 3.0: http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/download/tools/


Well... windows keeps shoving the generic driver in SAMSUNG's place no matter what I do.


----------



## usoldier

Pilotasso said:


> Well... windows keeps shoving the generic driver in SAMSUNG's place no matter what I do.



Same thing here :/


----------



## HolyFist

Pilotasso said:


> Well... windows keeps shoving the generic driver in SAMSUNG's place no matter what I do.


Is the generic driver date newer than the Samsung one by any chance?

You can always disable driver updates from Windows Update so it doesn't replace the Samsung one.

https://www.ghacks.net/2015/07/21/how-to-disable-driver-updates-from-windows-update/


----------



## VicsPC

HolyFist said:


> Is the generic driver date newer than the Samsung one by any chance?
> 
> You can always disable driver updates from Windows Update so it doesn't replace the Samsung one.
> 
> https://www.ghacks.net/2015/07/21/how-to-disable-driver-updates-from-windows-update/


Yea beat me to it lol. I always do that right after a fresh w10 install then unplug my ethernet so windows doesnt try to search for it.


----------



## HolyFist

VicsPC said:


> Yea beat me to it lol. I always do that right after a fresh w10 install then unplug my ethernet so windows doesnt try to search for it.


This is also problematic in some cases to have it enabled since this doesn't only install generic drivers, however sometimes when it is disabled it doesn't even install drivers to begin with unless there's already a driver there, i had this issue with NVIDIA drivers that DDU has the option to disable this so i disabled auto driver updates, then i boot into Windows from safe mode with DDU, and it would not install the NVIDIA drivers until i enabled the auto driver updates, might have been a specific bug, but if drivers don't even want to install might be because Windows Update driver install is disabled, so gotta keep this in mind if we disable it.

Talking about it, i wish Device Manager had a right click option "Disable Automatic Driver Updates for this Device".


----------



## Frikencio

I just use the Windows Driver and the latest Samsung Firmware.

The performance with different drivers and firmwares of my drive (1 Year old) are ±10% and could be margin of error.


----------



## Pilotasso

Yes disabling driver updates has worked keeping the SAMUNG driver.

But the results dont differ much from the generic ones. 3240MB/s read, 1823MB/s write.


----------



## usoldier

Mine is a 960 evo 256gb dont you guys think its a bit slow ?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Drivers for all of my disks show same date and version number, so do many other drivers but that doesn't mean driver itself is that old, it's done for compatibility reasons. 
21.June.06
10.0.17666.000 (that's because I'm running last version of Skip Ahead W10 which is 1803-17666).


----------



## MishelLngelo

usoldier said:


> Mine is a 960 evo 256gb dont you guys think its a bit slow ?


Yes, it does look a bit slower:


----------



## WarpenN1

I advice no one to update to latest windows 10 April build, that made my PC very unstable. One of symptoms were that computer would crash and shut down when going into sleep/hibernation mode.. But it doesn't end there, stressing PC with stress test would cause extraordinary "time" freeze in about 30mins to 2hours and make every activity unresponsive except I could move windows's with mouse but cannot start any software or open them to front from toolbar, no shortcut combinations would do anything. Icon clicking animations still worked.


----------



## ZeNch

WarpenN1 said:


> I advice no one to update to latest windows 10 April build, that made my PC very unstable. One of symptoms were that computer would crash and shut down when going into sleep/hibernation mode.. But it doesn't end there, stressing PC with stress test would cause extraordinary "time" freeze in about 30mins to 2hours and make every activity unresponsive except I could move windows's with mouse but cannot start any software or open them to front from toolbar, no shortcut combinations would do anything. Icon clicking animations still worked.


I update and I don't have issues but I read of bugs in this build... Equally you can reinstall chipset driver and test again.


----------



## WarpenN1

ZeNch said:


> I update and I don't have issues but I read of bugs in this build... Equally you can reinstall chipset driver and test again.


I rollback to previous build, and weird thing about chipset drivers, nothing happens when I click latest chipset driver setup but when I click twice it says that it's already running :/


----------



## r0l4n

My bus clock is dropping considerably (see attachment) no matter the load. I understand some fluctuation is normal, but 3MHz?

BIOS 6101
BCLK: Both 'Auto' and '100.00' behave the same
PE: Default
CPB: Enabled
VCore: Auto
RAM Speed: 3400
RAM Timings: The Stilt 3466 1.4v

Anybody else experiencing this?


----------



## Frikencio

r0l4n said:


> My bus clock is dropping considerably (see attachment) no matter the load. I understand some fluctuation is normal, but 3MHz?
> 
> BIOS 6101
> BCLK: Both 'Auto' and '100.00' behave the same
> PE: Default
> CPB: Enabled
> VCore: Auto
> RAM Speed: 3400
> RAM Timings: The Stilt 3466 1.4v
> 
> Anybody else experiencing this?


How is PLL Voltage?


----------



## r0l4n

Frikencio said:


> How is PLL Voltage?


Not sure, is that the figure you are after?


----------



## Frikencio

r0l4n said:


> Not sure, is that the figure you are after?


It dropped a little bit, you can set it to 1.82V to see if that helps.

PLL Voltage helps with BCLK OC.


----------



## r0l4n

Well it seems it's not only dropping, but spiking up as well. Could this be an issue with the reading method? System clock?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

r0l4n said:


> Well it seems it's not only dropping, but spiking up as well. Could this be an issue with the reading method? System clock?


Do you have Periodic polling enabled in the CPU clock measurement setting in HWInfo?

That setting enabled gives incorrect bus readouts like yours.


----------



## r0l4n

Sideways2k said:


> Do you have Periodic polling enabled in the CPU clock measurement setting in HWInfo?
> 
> That setting enabled gives incorrect bus readouts like yours.


Is that the default? I don't remember changing this, but yes, I had all three settings checked. I have now disabled periodic polling, will see how it goes. So far it's stable, at 99.4 though.


----------



## mickeykool

r0l4n said:


> Is that the default? I don't remember changing this, but yes, I had all three settings checked. I have now disabled periodic polling, will see how it goes. So far it's stable, at 99.4 though.


Where is this setting? In my general tab I don't see a checkbox to enable or disable.


----------



## r0l4n

Right click on the Taskbar icon and "Settings". Then:


----------



## mickeykool

Thanks


----------



## hughjazz44

WarpenN1 said:


> ZeNch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I update and I don't have issues but I read of bugs in this build... Equally you can reinstall chipset driver and test again.
> 
> 
> 
> I rollback to previous build, and weird thing about chipset drivers, nothing happens when I click latest chipset driver setup but when I click twice it says that it's already running :/
Click to expand...

I had that same problem. Reset your computer, then uninstall the old chipset drivers, the reset again, then try to install the new ones.


----------



## geoxile

Is anyone having boot problems with the C6H 6101 and Ryzen 2k? I'm getting 2933mhz stable in Windows but sometimes it won't boot and I have to clear the CMOS or clear RAM settings. I'm not sure why this is happening, I always match DRAM boot voltage with normal DRAM voltage. Never had a problem like this with the R7 1700.


----------



## Kildar

geoxile said:


> Is anyone having boot problems with the C6H 6101 and Ryzen 2k? I'm getting 2933mhz stable in Windows but sometimes it won't boot and I have to clear the CMOS or clear RAM settings. I'm not sure why this is happening, I always match DRAM boot voltage with normal DRAM voltage. Never had a problem like this with the R7 1700.


That's SOP for the C6H.


----------



## Tobor

Tobor said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am having issues with Q-FAN and was wondering if someone might have some ideas as to how get things working better:
> 
> In short, I have 3 identical PWM fans connected to CHA1-3. These fans are quiet (at least subjectively speaking) when running below 700 RPM. At 20% PWM, which was the minimum I could set in Q-FAN for my manual profile without running Q-FAN tuning, they ran at about 800 RPM. In the hopes of being able to go lower than 20%, I ran Q-FAN tuning and the minimum values I could set after that did indeed change, but not quite the way I expected to, i.e. now the minimum values I can set are 25%, 25% and 30% for CHA1-3 respectively and consequently the fans now run at 860-940 RPM.
> 
> How can I set the minimum value in Q-FAN to what I need it to be i.e. in this case I would like to use 10% (or lower) which would be about 550 RPM with these fans?
> 
> How can I "undo" Q-FAN tuning? While 20%, 20% and 20% was more than I wanted, it was definitely better than the 25%, 25% and 30% which I now have. I assume that at least CMOS CLR would do it but would not like to go that way as I have tweaked a lot of things in the setup and would really not want to do it all again manually.
> 
> And just in case, these fans do behave quite nicely, more or less direct linear correlation between PWM % and RPM, had no problems running these even at < 10% PWM with my previous motherboard and just to make sure, I hooked one up temporarily to my HTPC CHA1 PWM (and yes, it is real PWM) and tested RPM vs. PWM % behaviour: app. 430 RPM at 5% (would probably have been possible to go even lower but could only test with 5% steps) and from there on linear behaviour up to about 85%, image attached.
> 
> In case I have misunderstood how Q-FAN is supposed to work, haven't managed to read the right section of the relevant manual or in general have not done my due diligence before asking, my apologies.



Anyone? Is it possible to override "what Q-FAN thinks is best for me" and set the minimum PWM% to what I need it to be instead?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

r0l4n said:


> Is that the default? I don't remember changing this, but yes, I had all three settings checked. I have now disabled periodic polling, will see how it goes. So far it's stable, at 99.4 though.


I had to use manual instead of DOCP for some reason to get my bus at 100. It was 99.8 before that and it triggered my OCD lol. 

The hwinfo setting just stops the reading bouncing up and down


----------



## HolyFist

Okay, i took out the board cause i always had a feeling this board was sometimes out range for the GPU, i feel like the Z87 the slots were slightly tall, either way i took it out and put the GPU back and its 100% properly seated, still x8 

Had to do it just to be sure tho.


----------



## Naeem

What is thermal shut off temp for RYZEN 1800X ? my CPU seems to crash when ever it hits 80c ( or 70C if i set Sense MI enabled with 272 )


----------



## ZeNch

r0l4n said:


> My bus clock is dropping considerably (see attachment) no matter the load. I understand some fluctuation is normal, but 3MHz?
> 
> BIOS 6101
> BCLK: Both 'Auto' and '100.00' behave the same
> PE: Default
> CPB: Enabled
> VCore: Auto
> RAM Speed: 3400
> RAM Timings: The Stilt 3466 1.4v
> 
> Anybody else experiencing this?


I have a rare CPU... 99.8mhz of blck ever but if I enable AMD-V(virtualization) my blck drop to 98.1mhz (I don't have blck controller in my board but my problem is my CPU I think)


----------



## Dbsjej56464

ZeNch said:


> I have a rare CPU... 99.8mhz of blck ever but if I enable AMD-V(virtualization) my blck drop to 98.1mhz (I don't have blck controller in my board but my problem is my CPU I think)


I'd say from my experience it will be your mobo as I've seen it on the Crosshair VI when its been set to 100. Might be worth asking in/making a thread about your particular MB and see if anyone can help you


----------



## The Sandman

Naeem said:


> What is thermal shut off temp for RYZEN 1800X ? my CPU seems to crash when ever it hits 80c ( or 70C if i set Sense MI enabled with 272 )


115c on Tctl, 95c on Tdie


----------



## r0l4n

r0l4n said:


> My bus clock is dropping considerably (see attachment) no matter the load. I understand some fluctuation is normal, but 3MHz?
> 
> BIOS 6101
> BCLK: Both 'Auto' and '100.00' behave the same
> PE: Default
> CPB: Enabled
> VCore: Auto
> RAM Speed: 3400
> RAM Timings: The Stilt 3466 1.4v
> 
> Anybody else experiencing this?





ZeNch said:


> I have a rare CPU... 99.8mhz of blck ever but if I enable AMD-V(virtualization) my blck drop to 98.1mhz (I don't have blck controller in my board but my problem is my CPU I think)





Sideways2k said:


> I had to use manual instead of DOCP for some reason to get my bus at 100. It was 99.8 before that and it triggered my OCD lol.
> 
> The hwinfo setting just stops the reading bouncing up and down


As an update, *the root problem was Hyper-V* (I need it now and then to run Docker for Windows). After I disabled it, bus clock is 100.0 sharp and stable with Periodic polling checked.


----------



## toxick

After I received a broken CH7 I came back to CH6.
I managed to achieved the following.
Full stable on Prime95
[email protected] CL14(Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.1.0 beta2)
See the picture bellow.
BIOS 6004


----------



## ZeNch

Sideways2k said:


> ZeNch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a rare CPU... 99.8mhz of blck ever but if I enable AMD-V(virtualization) my blck drop to 98.1mhz (I don't have blck controller in my board but my problem is my CPU I think)
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say from my experience it will be your mobo as I've seen it on the Crosshair VI when its been set to 100. Might be worth asking in/making a thread about your particular MB and see if anyone can help you /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
Click to expand...

My mobo for other users with or without AMD-V don't have this issue, and I with official or modded bios had the problem.

Fix? Nothing, other CPU (my Ryzen have segfault bug)


----------



## BoMbY

It's some bug which has been there since forever. Just set the BCLK to 100 manually, and all should be fine - the auto setting just isn't working right.


----------



## Baradar67

I've seen some great deals on CH6E's, $50 cheaper than CH7HW's. Any thoughts on going with one of those instead of the CH7's with a 2700X with OC'ing? Specs seem very similar and I like large boards with extra slots (eatx). Upgrading from X58 and I've got a few addon cards in after 9 years.


----------



## FlanK3r

toxick said:


> After I received a broken CH7 I came back to CH6.
> I managed to achieved the following.
> Full stable on Prime95
> [email protected] CL14(Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.1.0 beta2)
> See the picture bellow.
> BIOS 6004


Yeaah, someone from Quake community and with Ryzen? U can add me in game (Im playing TDMs or 2v2): "FlanK3rCZ"


----------



## VicsPC

So far so good on 6101. I have not had a single cold boot issue in about a week and thats with Hynix ram. My BIOS time in startup has gone from 12-14secs to about 10secs so not too bad. It did fix my DC mode issue i was having with my D5 pump that wouldnt run at the set speed i set it to.


----------



## datspike

VicsPC said:


> So far so good on 6106. I have not had a single cold boot issue in about a week and thats with Hynix ram. My BIOS time in startup has gone from 12-14secs to about 10secs so not too bad. It did fix my DC mode issue i was having with my D5 pump that wouldnt run at the set speed i set it to.


You mean 6101?


----------



## VicsPC

datspike said:


> You mean 6101?


Yea my bad fixed it, seems pretty stable so far. I have no tightened my timings to where i had em though as I'm waiting for my 2700x to come in so i can use it on my c7h.


----------



## PamelaH

I am running an 1800x on 9920 bios cpu @4.025 ram @2933 custom open air build with temps on idle staying little above room temp. 21.0c on full ramp the temp hits 63c, no cold boot and no issues. should I move to the new beta or stay. thanks in advance. Pam


----------



## VicsPC

PamelaH said:


> I am running an 1800x on 9920 bios cpu @4.025 ram @2933 custom open air build with temps on idle staying little above room temp. 21.0c on full ramp the temp hits 63c, no cold boot and no issues. should I move to the new beta or stay. thanks in advance. Pam


Pam might help you reach 3200mhz on your cam unless you're running 4x8. I had issues with getting my ram stable with any BIOS from 1201 and beyond. 6101 seems to be doing the trick although i have not tried tighter timing and i am using Hynix ram so geardown needs to be used. I may get gskill 3600mhz ram for my c7h build but its SO expensive, around here it almost reaches 2700x prices.


----------



## Clukos

New scores


----------



## Neoony

BTW did your score got uploaded to the rankings in geekbench?
I was wondering why it was mainly only intel scores in geekbench rankings.
Then I did a test myself, but the score never showed up in the rankings xD 
Guess one needs to buy geekbench?

https://browser.geekbench.com/

note: I did wait few days for their refresh of rankings

EDIT:
nvm, there it is:









I wonder why mine never get there.

But I can see their rankings shifted a lot.
Right now my score would be beyond their 1000 page limit, with Ryzen 1800x xD


----------



## The Sandman

PamelaH said:


> I am running an 1800x on 9920 bios cpu @4.025 ram @2933 custom open air build with temps on idle staying little above room temp. 21.0c on full ramp the temp hits 63c, no cold boot and no issues. should I move to the new beta or stay. thanks in advance. Pam


Welcome to OCN!

I'm also a fan of 9920 for my 1800x.
If you're content with your setup there's no reason to have to update.

IMO if you do update I would try 3502 (had good luck here) or maybe 0001 (Beta) or 6004 (running currently).
UEFI 3502 and on do have the Spectre/Meltdown Patch if you're concerned.

You may also want to fill out your rig sig to help those trying to help you.


----------



## efes34

Neoony said:


> BTW did your score got uploaded to the rankings in geekbench?
> I was wondering why it was mainly only intel scores in geekbench rankings.
> Then I did a test myself, but the score never showed up in the rankings xD
> Guess one needs to buy geekbench?


 Can you share with me your's 6101 modified bios


----------



## Brko

6101 for sure do not work for me very well for RAM timings. Cannot go near what l could achieve with 6001. 

Are we expecting anything new soon in terms of AGESA or BIOS?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## lcbbcl

Brko said:


> 6101 for sure do not work for me very well for RAM timings. Cannot go near what l could achieve with 6001.
> 
> Are we expecting anything new soon in terms of AGESA or BIOS?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


i ask my self the same gigabyte have already AGESA 1.0.0.2c out


----------



## Neoony

efes34 said:


> Can you share with me your's 6101 modified bios



6101mod:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...ow-update-bios-correctly-32.html#post27239817


----------



## soru

Hello,
r1700 here. I got 3850mhz at 1.35v (zenstates). While stress testing depending on the stress test cpu core voltage (SVI2) drops to 1,31 or 1,27. LLC is on Auto - any advice which LLC on this mobo is considered as safe?

Others:
noctua d-15
Dram 2xG.Skill f4-3200C14-8GVR running 3333mhz 14-14-14-28-50 at 1.4v
SOC voltage 1,075 (SVI2 reading 1,69 drops to 1,05 while stresstesting)

EDIT #1: BIOS 6101


----------



## Dbsjej56464

soru said:


> Hello,
> r1700 here. I got 3850mhz at 1.35v (zenstates). While stress testing depending on the stress test cpu core voltage (SVI2) drops to 1,31 or 1,27. LLC is on Auto - any advice which LLC on this mobo is considered as safe?
> 
> Others:
> noctua d-15
> Dram 2xG.Skill f4-3200C14-8GVR running 3333mhz 14-14-14-28-50 at 1.4v
> SOC voltage 1,075 (SVI2 reading 1,69 drops to 1,05 while stresstesting)
> 
> EDIT #1: BIOS 6101


Up to level 2 is classed as "safe" according to elmor and others back in the thread.

Most people say to use auto and adjust vcore till stable. Prevents overshoot etc. 

I personally use auto


----------



## Brko

Used LLC Level 3 on both 1600 and 2600 CPUs. Proved as best option for my rig.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kildar

I use LLC3 also. It's the only way to keep my 1700 stable at 3925. I see a steady 1.352 Vcore under load.


----------



## WarpenN1

Hmm, I still haven't figured out why my Ryzen CPU is getting so damn hot, with svn2 vcore being 1.35v under prime95, shoots temps to over 80C . Is there nothing I can do to make them better? When ambient temps were many degrees colder on winter and pre-spring temps were still at over 75c on 1.35vcore, now temps are even worse, tested on both kraken x62 and water ultimate 3.0. Will custom loop significantly make temps better as I've just read and heard that it's just a couple of degrees, but those temps would still seem too high. 

Edit; Talking about shooting 80c... With open case + big room fan blowing inside into my computer. With closed case my temps would shoot over 85c with room ambient of 27c. :/


----------



## soru

WarpenN1 said:


> Hmm, I still haven't figured out why my Ryzen CPU is getting so damn hot, with svn2 vcore being 1.35v under prime95, shoots temps to over 80C . Is there nothing I can do to make them better? When ambient temps were many degrees colder on winter and pre-spring temps were still at over 75c on 1.35vcore, now temps are even worse, tested on both kraken x62 and water ultimate 3.0. Will custom loop significantly make temps better as I've just read and heard that it's just a couple of degrees, but those temps would still seem too high.
> 
> Edit; Talking about shooting 80c... With open case + big room fan blowing inside into my computer. With closed case my temps would shoot over 85c with room ambient of 27c. :/


How long you have to run prime95 in order to reach 80C ? Will check on my side and compare to your readings as Im also at 1.35v


----------



## WarpenN1

soru said:


> How long you have to run prime95 in order to reach 80C ? Will check on my side and compare to your readings as Im also at 1.35v


In the first seconds it raises to over 70c and to 75c in about 10secs and then it increases at slower pace to 78c and 79c at this set up I have now, otherwise it would easily go over 80c and keep raising.


----------



## Mandarb

Thanks to the guys who tried to help with my boot and RAM issues, but I'm sure now my C6H went bad. Just spent 30min trying to get into BIOS with 2666MHz and resetting CMOS.


Since it was gradual I suspect some electrolytic cap. Not sure... ordered a C7H since I need my PC. Will send in my C6H, then sell the replacement. You'll find me in the C7H thread from now on. o7


----------



## Anty

Looks like this thread slowly becomes dead...


----------



## lcbbcl

Anty said:


> Looks like this thread slowly becomes dead...


We are waiting for the new UEFI,msi,asrock,gigabyte all have 1.0.0.2c released


----------



## CodyPredy

Curious thing - running the 6101 version and was constantly getting BSOD and freezes while gaming (various titles - HoTS, Destiny 2 etc), a few hard crashes while browsing and I initially blamed it on the Windows 10 April Update release since it was pretty random.

I've lowered the RAM speed (currently @3200) back to the last known stable speeds @2933 and no BSOD as of yet. It's pretty early to tell but it seems that I still can't get the RAM stable using the standard motherboard profile timings (G.Skill Trident Z 2x16 F4-3200C14D-32GTZ).


----------



## BUFUMAN

I had the same issue while idleing. Go back to old windows version.

MS su.cks with win 10

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lcbbcl

CodyPredy said:


> Curious thing - running the 6101 version and was constantly getting BSOD and freezes while gaming (various titles - HoTS, Destiny 2 etc), a few hard crashes while browsing and I initially blamed it on the Windows 10 April Update release since it was pretty random.
> 
> I've lowered the RAM speed (currently @3200) back to the last known stable speeds @2933 and no BSOD as of yet. It's pretty early to tell but it seems that I still can't get the RAM stable using the standard motherboard profile timings (G.Skill Trident Z 2x16 F4-3200C14D-32GTZ).


Never had stable my ram above 3200mhz,i have too DR ram,with 1gen or 2gen ryzen its the same story,i doubt that imc its the problem on both


----------



## VicsPC

lcbbcl said:


> We are waiting for the new UEFI,msi,asrock,gigabyte all have 1.0.0.2c released


If there's no substantial improvements over 1.0.0.2b who really cares if they release it or not. It's only good if it does something good. People are so obsessed over BIOS updates when most of the time it doesn't even benefit em. For the longest time i ran 1107 BIOS on my setup because it worked the best for Hynix ram and never had an issue with it. Everything after that with my tighter timings just would not work. Right now I'm on the latest beta without issues but I'm not running tighter timings.


----------



## CodyPredy

VicsPC said:


> If there's no substantial improvements over 1.0.0.2b who really cares if they release it or not. It's only good if it does something good. People are so obsessed over BIOS updates when most of the time it doesn't even benefit em. For the longest time i ran 1107 BIOS on my setup because it worked the best for Hynix ram and never had an issue with it. Everything after that with my tighter timings just would not work. Right now I'm on the latest beta without issues but I'm not running tighter timings.


Probably the most stable version for me was 1701 - could run the system for weeks on [email protected] & [email protected] - sleep, resume, update drivers without a restart and no crashes. Then they introduced the "resume from sleep bug" and couldn't get a complete stable (non beta version) since then (current stable version has fan issues and have to use 6101).


----------



## VicsPC

CodyPredy said:


> Probably the most stable version for me was 1701 - could run the system for weeks on [email protected] & [email protected] - sleep, resume, update drivers without a restart and no crashes. Then they introduced the "resume from sleep bug" and couldn't get a complete stable (non beta version) since then (current stable version has fan issues and have to use 6101).


Yea that's exactly what i meant, it varies from system to system. People expecting miracles between BIOSes are just shooting for the moon on that one. I stayed on 1107 for at least 6months, i did try every single BIOS and just found that it would not run stable no matter what. Since i have my C7H though I'm just running my hynix ram at stock timings. I'm waiting for prices to drop so i can buy gskill 3466/3600 bdie ram to go with my 2700x.


----------



## Kildar

I want to upgrade to a 2700x, but if this system is not stable enough for me to get the rated 4.3 GHz on all cores I'm not going to waste any more money on it...
It may be time to move on to a different platform...


----------



## VicsPC

Kildar said:


> I want to upgrade to a 2700x, but if this system is not stable enough for me to get the rated 4.3 GHz on all cores I'm not going to waste any more money on it...
> It may be time to move on to a different platform...


It's rated for 4.3ghz on one core not all. Most people seem to be getting anywhere from 4.1 to 4.4 with the majority it seems like are getting 4.2ghz with decent voltage air cooled. Considering clock for clock its already faster then a 1700x i plan on going for 4.1ghz stable should be a great boost from my 1700x at 3.8ghz, then again I'm on water and in gaming my cpu has never reached 40°C so there's that as well.


----------



## zyplex

Is it possible to override 100% Fan-Speed >75°C in Bios? Would be much appreciated.


----------



## Kildar

VicsPC said:


> It's rated for 4.3ghz on one core not all. Most people seem to be getting anywhere from 4.1 to 4.4 with the majority it seems like are getting 4.2ghz with decent voltage air cooled. Considering clock for clock its already faster then a 1700x i plan on going for 4.1ghz stable should be a great boost from my 1700x at 3.8ghz, then again I'm on water and in gaming my cpu has never reached 40°C so there's that as well.


Yeah, I know, but... I'm getting 3925 now on my 1700 with 1.352 vcore. If I cant get 4.3 then it's not worth the money for a extra $325 for just another 275 MHz.

I'm still up in the air....


----------



## lcbbcl

Kildar said:


> Yeah, I know, but... I'm getting 3925 now on my 1700 with 1.352 vcore. If I cant get 4.3 then it's not worth the money for a extra $325 for just another 275 MHz.
> 
> I'm still up in the air....


I had 42.5x at 1.36V with boost to 43.5x(single core) using PE4,but now its not working well PE because after pc restart i can have 42.75x and with 1.36V i am not stable anymore.If they are able to fix this for me i am happy.
Now if its worth or no this is subjective to each person,from 1700x to 2700x for me it is.


----------



## lcbbcl

Nice way to OC
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=300&v=FC3fsVk9Sss


----------



## Esenel

Kildar said:


> VicsPC said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's rated for 4.3ghz on one core not all. Most people seem to be getting anywhere from 4.1 to 4.4 with the majority it seems like are getting 4.2ghz with decent voltage air cooled. Considering clock for clock its already faster then a 1700x i plan on going for 4.1ghz stable should be a great boost from my 1700x at 3.8ghz, then again I'm on water and in gaming my cpu has never reached 40°C so there's that as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know, but... I'm getting 3925 now on my 1700 with 1.352 vcore. If I cant get 4.3 then it's not worth the money for a extra $325 for just another 275 MHz.
> 
> I'm still up in the air....
Click to expand...

I would recommend you to stay with the 1700X.
I preordered a 2700X which wasn't even stable at all core 4.1 Ghz with like 1.4V.
And RAM was only stable at 3400CL14.

My 1700X on the other hand does 3.95Ghz with 1.415V and 3466CL14.

I did also Gaming tests with (an not Prime stable) 4.1-4.2Ghz Performance Enhancer OC with 3533CL14 and this resulted in a gain of 0-3%.

So 0% for Assasins Creed Origins 1080p Ultra Settings.
1% gain for Rise of the Tomb Raider 1080p High.
3% gain in Time Spy CPU.

So you could get lucky with a 4.3 Ghz chip and be some minor % faster.
Or you get a crappy chip and gain nearly nothing.
This of course just applys for a good Ryzen 1 chip.

Rethink if you really buy it or better wait for Ryzen 2.


----------



## Fanu

would you guys recommend this board for 2700X (but no manual OC) and subsequent upgrade to Zen2/3? BIOS in a good position now with 2xxx series of CPUs (PBO support)?


----------



## xrodney

Fanu said:


> would you guys recommend this board for 2700X (but no manual OC) and subsequent upgrade to Zen2/3? BIOS in a good position now with 2xxx series of CPUs (PBO support)?


If you are thinking about getting such expensive mobo it would make more sense to me to go for C7H with the new x470 chipset to get all benefits.
2700x will work just fine on C6H, but you will lose part of performance due to lower boost and few other things like 2nd M.2 and StoreMI.


----------



## Fanu

xrodney said:


> If you are thinking about getting such expensive mobo it would make more sense to me to go for C7H with the new x470 chipset to get all benefits.
> 2700x will work just fine on C6H, but you will lose part of performance due to lower boost and few other things like 2nd M.2 and StoreMI.


C7H is much more expensive in my country

X470 Taichi (not the ultimate) and X370 C6H are priced the same so its between those two


----------



## lcbbcl

Fanu said:


> C7H is much more expensive in my country
> 
> X470 Taichi (not the ultimate) and X370 C6H are priced the same so its between those two


X470 Taichi without any regrets


----------



## lcbbcl

oo boy i went back to 6101 and i OC using PE2 and BCLK 104,results are nice
All auto except vcore offset
i can have all cores to 42.5x at -0.0.7500V but on single thread(boost) i am not stable if i don't use -0.03750V
last time when i test 6101 i had power usage 200+W at 1.35V under load,and now i don't pass 160W,temps also was 80c+ for cpu and vram
and i learn that you can be stable under load for all cores but unstable on single core using same V


----------



## lcbbcl

lcbbcl said:


> oo boy i went back to 6101 and i OC using PE2 and BCLK 104,results are nice
> All auto except vcore offset
> i can have all cores to 42.5x at -0.0.7500V but on single thread(boost) i am not stable if i don't use -0.03750V
> last time when i test 6101 i had power usage 200+W at 1.35V under load,and now i don't pass 160W,temps also was 80c+ for cpu and vram
> and i learn that you can be stable under load for all cores but unstable on single core using same V


i am on the good road


----------



## chroniclard

lcbbcl said:


> i am on the good road


What were your final settings there then?


----------



## lcbbcl

chroniclard said:


> What were your final settings there then?


vcore offset -0.0.7500V PE2+BCLK 103
But my advice based on my experience with the board,forget what you see on HWinfo(its not program fault).
Yesterday i got DMM and i measured all the voltages at socket and surprise
PLL set in bios 1.8V(read 1.831-1.853) real 1.76V ,just by setting real 1.8V my stability raise alot
SOC set in bios 1.025V(read 1.046+V) real 0.99V
Dram set in bios 1.345V(read 1.375-1.395) real 1.32V if you don't know the real value your VTTDR its *****
Vcore its almost perfect if Hwinfo show me 1.4v real its 1.39-1.4V
Now i test my ram


----------



## Tobor

zyplex said:


> Is it possible to override 100% Fan-Speed >75°C in Bios? Would be much appreciated.


If I may, I'll piggyback here and repeat my question also, as it is somewhat related, i.e. is there a way to override the minimum PWM% values in Q-FAN, either the default 20% or what Q-FAN Tuning has determined to be the minimum?


----------



## 1M4TO

ok i went from hynix @3200 cl16 with these b-die CMR16GX4M2C3600C18 :
I tried everything.
dram calculator, docp, the stilt 3200 safe profile,
i just can't get them to work other than with the stilt safe 3200 profile but @ 2133 or 2400 with tight timings..
whenever i try more bandwith no boot or bsod.
is it normal? shall i try another bios? (im on 6004 atm + 2700x atm).
with hyninx i just needed to load 3200 and set the timings and they were fine.
I wanted something better and those are a drop ...


----------



## lcbbcl

1M4TO said:


> ok i went from hynix @3200 cl16 with these b-die CMR16GX4M2C3600C18 :
> I tried everything.
> dram calculator, docp, the stilt 3200 safe profile,
> i just can't get them to work other than with the stilt safe 3200 profile but @ 2133 or 2400 with tight timings..
> whenever i try more bandwith no boot or bsod.
> is it normal? shall i try another bios? (im on 6004 atm + 2700x atm).
> with hyninx i just needed to load 3200 and set the timings and they were fine.
> I wanted something better and those are a drop ...


When i fail to post trying to OC my ram was because dram voltage or/and Procodt


----------



## 1M4TO

thanks, but i already gave 1.4v to try to boot @ 2800mhz without any success..
i mean, at 2933 bdie should boot without touching the bios, at least the hynix mfr i had boot without any problems @ 2933. not to mentions that now those hynix boot @ 3266 with just a bump on the ddr voltage, i found very weird im unable to post at least @ 2933 with 1.4v and everything else on auto with relaxed timings

anyway if someone got the CMR16GX4M2C3600C18 kit and is so gentle to post the bios screenshots setting it would be very appreciate.
im starting to think the sticks are corrupted.


----------



## lcbbcl

1M4TO said:


> thanks, but i already gave 1.4v to try to boot @ 2800mhz without any success..
> i mean, at 2933 bdie should boot without touching the bios, at least the hynix mfr i had boot without any problems @ 2933. not to mentions that now those hynix boot @ 3266 with just a bump on the ddr voltage, i found very weird im unable to post at least @ 2933 with 1.4v and everything else on auto with relaxed timings
> 
> anyway if someone got the CMR16GX4M2C3600C18 kit and is so gentle to post the bios screenshots setting it would be very appreciate.
> im starting to think the sticks are corrupted.


You can check if are ok,read https://www.whiskey-foxtrot.com/2017/05/12/corrupted-spd-on-trident-z-rgb-restore-it/


----------



## chroniclard

lcbbcl said:


> vcore offset -0.0.7500V PE2+BCLK 103
> But my advice based on my experience with the board,forget what you see on HWinfo(its not program fault).
> Yesterday i got DMM and i measured all the voltages at socket and surprise
> PLL set in bios 1.8V(read 1.831-1.853) real 1.76V ,just by setting real 1.8V my stability raise alot
> SOC set in bios 1.025V(read 1.046+V) real 0.99V
> Dram set in bios 1.345V(read 1.375-1.395) real 1.32V if you don't know the real value your VTTDR its *****
> Vcore its almost perfect if Hwinfo show me 1.4v real its 1.39-1.4V
> Now i test my ram


Thanks

Been using PE3 and 103.4 bclk, llc 4 but I am not keen on the "displayed" voltages, hits 1.53 single core boosting. Though temperatures are fine.

Will see what these settings do.


----------



## Moutsatsos

1M4TO said:


> ok i went from hynix @3200 cl16 with these b-die CMR16GX4M2C3600C18 :
> I tried everything.
> dram calculator, docp, the stilt 3200 safe profile,
> i just can't get them to work other than with the stilt safe 3200 profile but @ 2133 or 2400 with tight timings..
> whenever i try more bandwith no boot or bsod.
> is it normal? shall i try another bios? (im on 6004 atm + 2700x atm).
> with hyninx i just needed to load 3200 and set the timings and they were fine.
> I wanted something better and those are a drop ...


I've got the CMR16 3466 kit.Try gear down enabled,procodt 53.3 or 60 you're gona have to test that for best tuning,lower does't necessarily mean better there,cldovddp auto,Soc 1-1.025 (for my 1800X1.05 for my 1700).
Use stills 3466 and 1.4V.Start at 16 cl test and adjust accordingly.
Also bios wise i've tried all of them so far the one i can recommend for stability/performance is 1701 by far for my kit and probably yours but with the 2700 you're gonna have to use 1601.
I am on 1601 and it looks good so far but something is just not right in general when it comes to these kits and pinnacle bios.
Last but most important from my experience if i get one hardware error either from cpu or ram oc when testing a simple restart or shut down does't work.
If I test 3466 and i get an error I m gona have to load a 3200 profile then restart then load the 3466 profile then shutdown and then start the pc and test else the error persists and testing fails.
That's probably due to the fact i m on the oc edge of both cpu and ram so i recommend when you test the RAM use a cpu oc you are certain is stable 1000%
Please let me know of the results as i am very interested and do not forget gear down it is very important for those kits.


----------



## bitxan

Hello, I read all the thread and I see that the maximum admissible voltage for ddr4 would be 1.50 volts to avoid damaging the IMC (as he says Robert Hallock) , but ..... what is the maximum frequency at which Infinty Fabric can work without risk of damage? 
What is the maximum frequency limit at which infinity Fabric AMD 2700x can work?


----------



## Anty

You won't kill IF by freq - it will just stop working.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

So where is the new bios? We was promised the sensor fix etc.

I'm seeing nothing but empty promises and a dieing thread. I won't pay for a crosshair VII because the only improvements are what the Crosshair VI should of been from day one (1st gen ryzen). I really do wish I knew more about products and the law. I feel miss-sold  

Essentially ASUS just bribed the most vocal members...


----------



## MishelLngelo

Sideways2k said:


> So where is the new bios? We was promised the sensor fix etc.
> 
> I'm seeing nothing but empty promises and a dieing thread. I won't pay for a crosshair VII because the only improvements are what the Crosshair VI should of been from day one (1st gen ryzen). I really do wish I knew more about products and the law. I feel miss-sold
> 
> Essentially ASUS just bribed the most vocal members...


Well, it's usually like that when there is a large switch in platform. I already broke a promise made to myself, "Never buy v1.0 of anything". Computer parts/system manufacturers loose interest in first/previous models soon after v2.0 is conceived.


----------



## chroniclard

lcbbcl said:


> vcore offset -0.0.7500V PE2+BCLK 103
> But my advice based on my experience with the board,forget what you see on HWinfo(its not program fault).
> Yesterday i got DMM and i measured all the voltages at socket and surprise
> PLL set in bios 1.8V(read 1.831-1.853) real 1.76V ,just by setting real 1.8V my stability raise alot
> SOC set in bios 1.025V(read 1.046+V) real 0.99V
> Dram set in bios 1.345V(read 1.375-1.395) real 1.32V if you don't know the real value your VTTDR its *****
> Vcore its almost perfect if Hwinfo show me 1.4v real its 1.39-1.4V
> Now i test my ram


I am getting similar results with these settings.  Its cooler with slightly less voltage than I had before which is good. I am also using 103.4 bclk with LLC 3(I think)

Though its a bit strange when it uses all core workloads as the core mhz's fluctuate a bit instead of all say locking at 4.1


----------



## lcbbcl

chroniclard said:


> I am getting similar results with these settings.  Its cooler with slightly less voltage than I had before which is good. I am also using 103.4 bclk with LLC 3(I think)
> 
> Though its a bit strange when it uses all core workloads as the core mhz's fluctuate a bit instead of all say locking at 4.1


PE its not like manual setting multiplayer ,cpu will down clock if temps are high.
With manual multi cpu will remain at same frequency,and if its not stable will crash.
If its a bug with temp,then in the future we can oc a little bit more,or at least i should try to "force" cpu to don't clock at X temperature.
Manual OC its broken,for this reason when you do manual Temps,power will sky rocket


----------



## Anty

Sideways2k said:


> So where is the new bios? We was promised the sensor fix etc.


Tomorrow is last chance to get new 1.0.0.3a toy before weekend but I don't think it will happen.


----------



## BUFUMAN

N E V E R - E V E R 1.0

Beta Tester starting to leave the test area, some tester bought never-ever v2.0

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PamelaH

I thought this group was for " ROG Crosshair VI overclocking thread ", who hijacked it.


----------



## MishelLngelo

PamelaH said:


> I thought this group was for " ROG Crosshair VI overclocking thread ", who hijacked it.


Where is "Highjacking" ??


----------



## Dbsjej56464

MishelLngelo said:


> Well, it's usually like that when there is a large switch in platform. I already broke a promise made to myself, "Never buy v1.0 of anything". Computer parts/system manufacturers loose interest in first/previous models soon after v2.0 is conceived.


I've definitely learnt that lesson with this!

Ah well, lets hope we get the bios by tomorrow ^^


----------



## Kildar

I don't think we will see any new bios releases...

Time to move on and upgrade and chaulk this up as a lesson learned.....


----------



## datspike

I'm sure we'll get them, C6H is just not a main development board now so no beta and test bioses, that's it.


----------



## VicsPC

You'll still get BIOSes for the C6 guaranteed, way too many people own one for them not to. Especially since the AM4 platform isn't going to disappear any time soon. I don't think there's much BIOS difference between the 370 and 470 anyways so the 470 BIOSes should translate over to the X370 platform. Considering the chipset drivers are exactly the same i don't see why the BIOS wont be. I know the C7 has different options for the Ryzen 2xxx but shouldnt be an issue. Plus if it's stable now it shouldnt be a problem. I have zero issues with 6101 or whatever the latest beta is.


----------



## mito1172

Kildar said:


> I don't think we will see any new bios releases...
> 
> Time to move on and upgrade and chaulk this up as a lesson learned.....


the new bios will come because it writes.


CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 6004
Update AGESA 1.0.0.2a
Support NVMe RAID with PCIeX8_2, PCIeX4_3 and M.2
This version has some known issues with the BIOS's Q-Fan PWM/DC mode calibration. If you use this feature, we advise you to skip this BIOS version and wait for the next official release.


----------



## warpuck

So finally got tired of dealing with the b350 prime plus. Got down to Asus 470-F or Crosshair VI. The VI arrives on Monday. But will be sticking with R5 1600. Well right now still good enough for who it is for.


----------



## brenopapito

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk/ is no longer working?


----------



## XuZu

Trying to choose between the strix x470-f or c6h and they are the similarly priced. Is there a case to be made for strix 470-f?


----------



## MishelLngelo

brenopapito said:


> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk/ is no longer working?


Works.


----------



## Neoony

Try with this online proxy if you got issues showing the drivers: https://webcontent.red/Motherboards...k_Download/?__cpo=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cuYXN1cy5jb20

Or directly to online proxy: https://www.croxyproxy.com/
And enter the url there.


----------



## SaLSouL

swapped out my r7 1800x for a 2700x and im very happy i did, its night and day when it come to OCing.

the problem is I already had AI suite lll 3.00.13 installed and it was working fine on BIOS 6101 Beta from @elmor.

I then dropped in the r7 2700x. did A bios reset and left everything on Auto to do baseline testing.

very high temps and voltages was seen on Auto and the reason is that Auto LLC setting in BIOS = LLC LEVEL 5 in AI suite 3 also thermal headroom is also set to 140% over cpu spec on Auto in BIOS. 
Ive seen almost 1.6v through my cpu under load. 
No damage was done thankfully but just be wary about Auto setting in BIOS, if you know the right value get that BIOS off auto and input the value.

Hope this helps someone


Sal


----------



## MosterMenu

SaLSouL said:


> swapped out my r7 1800x for a 2700x and im very happy i did, its night and day when it come to OCing.
> 
> the problem is I already had AI suite lll 3.00.13 installed and it was working fine on BIOS 6101 Beta from @elmor.
> 
> I then dropped in the r7 2700x. did A bios reset and left everything on Auto to do baseline testing.
> 
> very high temps and voltages was seen on Auto and the reason is that Auto LLC setting in BIOS = LLC LEVEL 5 in AI suite 3 also thermal headroom is also set to 140% over cpu spec on Auto in BIOS.
> Ive seen almost 1.6v through my cpu under load.
> No damage was done thankfully but just be wary about Auto setting in BIOS, if you know the right value get that BIOS off auto and input the value.
> 
> Hope this helps someone
> 
> 
> Sal


I'm kinda just gonna chime in here n say, AI suite? No man, no.
OC 2700x? .... nup don't.
go the latest bios, pick one of the performance setting 1-4 that work for you, (LLC 1 max , don't go more than that) and push your ram using the calculators and stuff available.
live happily until the next bios update, then just try again, 
ps bios updates have been really good, you should have the latest test one ELmo posted.9stops the fans from staying 60% in Qfan.


----------



## Fanu

SaLSouL said:


> swapped out my r7 1800x for a 2700x and im very happy i did, its night and day when it come to OCing.
> 
> the problem is I already had AI suite lll 3.00.13 installed and it was working fine on BIOS 6101 Beta from @elmor.
> 
> I then dropped in the r7 2700x. did A bios reset and left everything on Auto to do baseline testing.
> 
> very high temps and voltages was seen on Auto and the reason is that Auto LLC setting in BIOS = LLC LEVEL 5 in AI suite 3 also thermal headroom is also set to 140% over cpu spec on Auto in BIOS.
> Ive seen almost 1.6v through my cpu under load.
> No damage was done thankfully but just be wary about Auto setting in BIOS, if you know the right value get that BIOS off auto and input the value.
> 
> Hope this helps someone
> 
> 
> Sal


buildzoid confirms that auto LLC = LLC level 5 ("more or less the same")


----------



## seansplayin

Esenel said:


> I would recommend you to stay with the 1700X.
> I preordered a 2700X which wasn't even stable at all core 4.1 Ghz with like 1.4V.
> And RAM was only stable at 3400CL14.
> 
> My 1700X on the other hand does 3.95Ghz with 1.415V and 3466CL14.
> 
> I did also Gaming tests with (an not Prime stable) 4.1-4.2Ghz Performance Enhancer OC with 3533CL14 and this resulted in a gain of 0-3%.
> 
> So 0% for Assasins Creed Origins 1080p Ultra Settings.
> 1% gain for Rise of the Tomb Raider 1080p High.
> 3% gain in Time Spy CPU.
> 
> So you could get lucky with a 4.3 Ghz chip and be some minor % faster.
> Or you get a crappy chip and gain nearly nothing.
> This of course just applys for a good Ryzen 1 chip.
> 
> Rethink if you really buy it or better wait for Ryzen 2.



agreed- if 2700x was 4.5ghz out of the box it would be worth it, but where my 1800x is at 4.1ghz with 3533 memory @ 14,14,14,28,44,1T don't think it could ever be worth it, will wait for Ryzen2 @ 7nm. 

Friend with Same setup (C6H/1800x only stuck @3.8ghz) was planned to upgrade to 2700x until I convinced him to order a custom loop like mine and get almost the same performance as the 2700x.


----------



## Esenel

seansplayin said:


> agreed- if 2700x was 4.5ghz out of the box it would be worth it, but where my 1800x is at 4.1ghz with 3533 memory @ 14,14,14,28,44,1T don't think it could ever be worth it, will wait for Ryzen2 @ 7nm.
> 
> Friend with Same setup (C6H/1800x only stuck @3.8ghz) was planned to upgrade to 2700x until I convinced him to order a custom loop like mine and get almost the same performance as the 2700x.


Could you post your BIOS settings for 3533?
I might try it and play around.

Thanks!


----------



## VicsPC

seansplayin said:


> agreed- if 2700x was 4.5ghz out of the box it would be worth it, but where my 1800x is at 4.1ghz with 3533 memory @ 14,14,14,28,44,1T don't think it could ever be worth it, will wait for Ryzen2 @ 7nm.
> 
> Friend with Same setup (C6H/1800x only stuck @3.8ghz) was planned to upgrade to 2700x until I convinced him to order a custom loop like mine and get almost the same performance as the 2700x.


Except a 2700x at 4.1 with the same memory would probably destroy that 1800x in some applications. Me, I'm going to upgrade anyways for better gaming performance. I'm only at 3.8 on my 1700x but I'm not a fan of running 1.45v and having a cpu run at 70°C even when watercooled. i have a 360/240 both in push pull and my CPU barely sees 40°C in gaming, pretty sure running an extra 200mv would get some serious heat going.


----------



## Esenel

VicsPC said:


> Except a 2700x at 4.1 with the same memory would probably destroy that 1800x in some applications. Me, I'm going to upgrade anyways for better gaming performance. I'm only at 3.8 on my 1700x but I'm not a fan of running 1.45v and having a cpu run at 70°C even when watercooled. i have a 360/240 both in push pull and my CPU barely sees 40°C in gaming, pretty sure running an extra 200mv would get some serious heat going.


No? Why? Didn't you read my post Oo ?
4.1 Ghz for a 2700X is not guaranteed. Highly possible, but you could also end up like me with a just stock stable chip.

And as I showed it is not much better in gaming. To be better you need to achieve higher clock for CPU and RAM like you have at the moment.
The about 7% improvements in latency do not give you a direct 7% increase in fps.

What RAM frequency do you have at the moment?


----------



## lcbbcl

Esenel said:


> No? Why? Didn't you read my post Oo ?
> 4.1 Ghz for a 2700X is not guaranteed. Highly possible, but you could also end up like me with a just stock stable chip.
> 
> And as I showed it is not much better in gaming. To be better you need to achieve higher clock for CPU and RAM like you have at the moment.
> The about 7% improvements in latency do not give you a direct 7% increase in fps.
> 
> What RAM frequency do you have at the moment?


4.1 Ghz its not guaranteed?this is a joke?
I did 4.25 Ghz at load with 1.32V under IBT on all cores


----------



## VicsPC

Esenel said:


> No? Why? Didn't you read my post Oo ?
> 4.1 Ghz for a 2700X is not guaranteed. Highly possible, but you could also end up like me with a just stock stable chip.
> 
> And as I showed it is not much better in gaming. To be better you need to achieve higher clock for CPU and RAM like you have at the moment.
> The about 7% improvements in latency do not give you a direct 7% increase in fps.
> 
> What RAM frequency do you have at the moment?


Pretty sure 4.1 is guaranteed with the 2700x lol. I'm only at 3200mhz but will be buying a 3600mhz cl15 gskill kit. 4.1 ghz is less guaranteed on a 1700/1800x then it is a 2700x.


----------



## Amir007

The 2700x is significantly faster than the 1800x when you compare them side by side running them both at just stock settings. Many online forums are now reporting that OC the 2700x is really a waste of time. The 2700x has a much better max boost design than the previous revision which explains why it is now equal or better than Intel in 3d games. Some of the cores really run at 4.3Ghz during certain games that are capped at 4 core utilization. So if you are unable to reach 4.3Ghz on all 8 cores, then you're shooting yourself in the foot.


----------



## efes34

Amir007 said:


> The 2700x is significantly faster than the 1800x when you compare them side by side running them both at just stock settings. Many online forums are now reporting that OC the 2700x is really a waste of time. The 2700x has a much better max boost design than the previous revision which explains why it is now equal or better than Intel in 3d games. Some of the cores really run at 4.3Ghz during certain games that are capped at 4 core utilization. So if you are unable to reach 4.3Ghz on all 8 cores, then you're shooting yourself in the foot.


Will you get 2700x


----------



## VicsPC

Amir007 said:


> The 2700x is significantly faster than the 1800x when you compare them side by side running them both at just stock settings. Many online forums are now reporting that OC the 2700x is really a waste of time. The 2700x has a much better max boost design than the previous revision which explains why it is now equal or better than Intel in 3d games. Some of the cores really run at 4.3Ghz during certain games that are capped at 4 core utilization. So if you are unable to reach 4.3Ghz on all 8 cores, then you're shooting yourself in the foot.


I saw that in guru3d or somewhere else, they got slightly worse performance with all cores at 4.25 then they did with it at stock clocks. Might be better off to invest in faster and tighter ram and leave the CPU at auto settings, although i do believe you can OC your cores and still have some cores boost up while using less voltage. They do seem to use quite a lot of voltages when leaving it all on auto though, was the same with the 1st gen ryzen.


----------



## Amir007

efes34 said:


> Will you get 2700x


Nope. 4Ghz on my 1800x on all cores is more than enough to last me until Zen2.


----------



## Esenel

lcbbcl said:


> 4.1 Ghz its not guaranteed?this is a joke?
> I did 4.25 Ghz at load with 1.32V under IBT on all cores





VicsPC said:


> Pretty sure 4.1 is guaranteed with the 2700x lol. I'm only at 3200mhz but will be buying a 3600mhz cl15 gskill kit. 4.1 ghz is less guaranteed on a 1700/1800x then it is a 2700x.


"The loss in all core performance will usually be smaller than the increase in single threaded performance is, as most of the CPUs won't be reaching much over 4.1GHz anyway. Personally, I expect 4.1 - 4.15GHz to be the new average maximum frequency for 8-core SKUs (compared to the average OC of 3.85GHz on Summit Ridge), given that high-end cooling and a higher-end motherboard are used." -- The Stilt
https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/page-72#post-39391302

So @lcbbcl and @VicsPC how many CPUs did you test to make such claims that 4.1 Ghz is guaranteed? 5? 10? 20? 100?
The Stilt tested at least 8 CPUs and made the statement that most CPUs won't make much more than 4.1 Ghz. 
If 4.1- 4.15 Ghz would be the new average this would mean that there also has to be CPUs which won't reach 4.1 Ghz. Ok so far? Statistics you know?

I also believe that most CPUs will do 4.1Ghz, but as I had one example which didn't, I can make the statement that not all are able to reach it.

And as my 1700X reaches 3.95 Ghz with 3466CL14 and the 2700X didn't make 4.1 Ghz with 3466CL14 (Kit 3600CL15) the CPU was not worth the money.


----------



## Frikencio

lcbbcl said:


> oo boy i went back to 6101 and i OC using PE2 and BCLK 104,results are nice
> All auto except vcore offset
> i can have all cores to 42.5x at -0.0.7500V but on single thread(boost) i am not stable if i don't use -0.03750V
> last time when i test 6101 i had power usage 200+W at 1.35V under load,and now i don't pass 160W,temps also was 80c+ for cpu and vram
> and i learn that you can be stable under load for all cores but unstable on single core using same V


I am also getting the +200W CPU power, how to lower it? +200W looks so high.


----------



## VicsPC

Esenel said:


> "The loss in all core performance will usually be smaller than the increase in single threaded performance is, as most of the CPUs won't be reaching much over 4.1GHz anyway. Personally, I expect 4.1 - 4.15GHz to be the new average maximum frequency for 8-core SKUs (compared to the average OC of 3.85GHz on Summit Ridge), given that high-end cooling and a higher-end motherboard are used." -- The Stilt
> https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/page-72#post-39391302
> 
> So @lcbbcl and @VicsPC how many CPUs did you test to make such claims that 4.1 Ghz is guaranteed? 5? 10? 20? 100?
> The Stilt tested at least 8 CPUs and made the statement that most CPUs won't make much more than 4.1 Ghz.
> If 4.1- 4.15 Ghz would be the new average this would mean that there also has to be CPUs which won't reach 4.1 Ghz. Ok so far? Statistics you know?
> 
> I also believe that most CPUs will do 4.1Ghz, but as I had one example which didn't, I can make the statement that not all are able to reach it.
> 
> And as my 1700X reaches 3.95 Ghz with 3466CL14 and the 2700X didn't make 4.1 Ghz with 3466CL14 (Kit 3600CL15) the CPU was not worth the money.


They make their ASSUMPTIONS based on a few they tried, even The Stilt only tried like 8 or so. They're also assuming most people will air cool, as me and a few other people with a 1700x/2700x are watercooled we can push a bit more then 4.1. Considering every reviewer ive seen thats OCed almost all of em have gotten past a 4.1ghz OC on the 2700x where maybe a handful did that on the 1700x. The max boost clock being 4.3 and the base being 3.7 there is no way not everyone can reach 4.1ghz on the 2700x. Especially on all cores. I don't have one in my personal rig yet but have tried a dozen or so, ive only OCed maybe 2-3 and they were all able to reach 4.1-4.2.


----------



## Esenel

VicsPC said:


> They make their ASSUMPTIONS based on a few they tried, even The Stilt only tried like 8 or so. They're also assuming most people will air cool, as me and a few other people with a 1700x/2700x are watercooled we can push a bit more then 4.1. Considering every reviewer ive seen thats OCed almost all of em have gotten past a 4.1ghz OC on the 2700x where maybe a handful did that on the 1700x. The max boost clock being 4.3 and the base being 3.7 there is no way not everyone can reach 4.1ghz on the 2700x. Especially on all cores. I don't have one in my personal rig yet but have tried a dozen or so, ive only OCed maybe 2-3 and they were all able to reach 4.1-4.2.


Great you make your claim on 3 CPUs. Seriously?
Ok I say it the <insert number> time. Mine did not achieve it with 1.4V+
So there is at least 1 CPU out of several thousands which was not capeable of 4.1 Ghz.

I would claim my Loop with 4 radiators and 17 fans is quite capable of cooling stuff.


----------



## VicsPC

Esenel said:


> Great you make your claim on 3 CPUs. Seriously?
> Ok I say it the <insert number> time. Mine did not achieve it with 1.4V+
> So there is at least 1 CPU out of several thousands which was not capeable of 4.1 Ghz.
> 
> I would claim my Loop with 4 radiators and 17 fans is quite capable of cooling stuff.


For the 2700x yea i can make a claim. Ive had all dozen or so go to 4.1 and up, the highest ive gotten reliably was 4.35. As these are customer builds they don't stay overclocked but yes all dozen samples I've had personally have done 4.1+ nothing below. Of the 40-50 first gen 1700/1800x I've done I've had maybe a handful do 4.1 ghz reliably. I have not had a 2700x in my rig yet to do some serious testing in yet and that includes fiddling with my power plans. And btw the cpus that Stilt tested i believe weren't tested for overclocks but for memory going to and past 3600mhz.

But as i said before I'm not here to argue, it varies wildly between systems but I've had more luck with the 2700x getting past 4.0ghz then i have the 1700/1800x, and those required quite a bit of voltage as well.

P.S. I'm running high pressure fans on my rads, i have a total of 10 fans and that's on 2 radiators alone. The amount of radiators doesn't matter if your fans can't push air thru em reliably. It's totally possible you got a dud that could only do 4.1 but as we have said before the 2nd gen ryzen operate differently then 1st gen. Might only OC to 4.1 on all cores but if a couple reach 4.3+ that's going to help tremendously in single threaded applications. Don't forget that not all applications are single threaded or multi threaded to 8+ cores it really varies more then you think.

Btw i forgot which test site i was reading but it was for the C7H, they got better results in gaming with a 2700x at stock clocks then they did overclocked at 4.25. So as you can see, it really varies per application.


----------



## rosenrot1st

Hello, overclockers. 








I'm new at world of the overclocking and i might need help.
I have a question how can i set up my CPU and RAM memory to work on 3.8 GHz stable and 3200 MHz on 1.35 voltage (RAM). 

So, my PC specs:

MB: Asus Crosshair VI Hero
CPU: AMD Ryzen 1700X
RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum DIMM Kit - ROG Edition 16GB 3200MHz
Cooling: Corsair Hydro Series H115i
PS: Corsair Professional Series HX750i 750W
Video: ASUS Radeon RX 580 TOP Edition 8GB
SSD: Samsung 250GB NVMe SSD 960 EVO
HDD: Seagate Firecuda 2TB

I would like to set the CPU to work on 3.8 GHz on low voltage 1.35V (if it's possible).

RAM memory right now is set to 3200 MHz on 1.35-1.32V ,not sure. 










I have took some pictures on my current BIOS for my motherboard which is with the latest update "CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 6004"


----------



## VicsPC

rosenrot1st said:


> Hello, overclockers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new at world of the overclocking and i might need help.
> I have a question how can i set up my CPU and RAM memory to work on 3.8 GHz stable and 3200 MHz on 1.35 voltage (RAM).
> 
> So, my PC specs:
> 
> MB: Asus Crosshair VI Hero
> CPU: AMD Ryzen 1700X
> RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum DIMM Kit - ROG Edition 16GB 3200MHz
> Cooling: Corsair Hydro Series H115i
> PS: Corsair Professional Series HX750i 750W
> Video: ASUS Radeon RX 580 TOP Edition 8GB
> SSD: Samsung 250GB NVMe SSD 960 EVO
> HDD: Seagate Firecuda 2TB
> 
> I would like to set the CPU to work on 3.8 GHz on low voltage 1.35V (if it's possible).
> 
> RAM memory right now is set to 3200 MHz on 1.35-1.32V ,not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have took some pictures on my current BIOS for my motherboard which is with the latest update "CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 6004"


Try offset and do +.085v or around there, should give you around 1.26v to start, it's where I'm at fully stable.


----------



## Nekronata

Esenel said:


> No? Why? Didn't you read my post Oo ?
> 4.1 Ghz for a 2700X is not guaranteed. Highly possible, but you could also end up like me with a just stock stable chip.
> 
> And as I showed it is not much better in gaming. To be better you need to achieve higher clock for CPU and RAM like you have at the moment.
> The about 7% improvements in latency do not give you a direct 7% increase in fps.
> 
> What RAM frequency do you have at the moment?


4.1 GHz on 2700x is super easy (100% stable), while 4.1 GHz on a 1800x (100% stable) seems to be very very unlikley (and no, I am not counting "the game didn't crash for 5 minutes" and later "why are all my games so buggy and windows is trash" as "stable")


----------



## brenopapito

Neoony said:


> Try with this online proxy if you got issues showing the drivers: https://webcontent.red/Motherboards...k_Download/?__cpo=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cuYXN1cy5jb20
> 
> Or directly to online proxy: https://www.croxyproxy.com/
> And enter the url there.


Thanks mate!


----------



## lcbbcl

Esenel said:


> Great you make your claim on 3 CPUs. Seriously?
> Ok I say it the <insert number> time. Mine did not achieve it with 1.4V+
> So there is at least 1 CPU out of several thousands which was not capeable of 4.1 Ghz.
> 
> I would claim my Loop with 4 radiators and 17 fans is quite capable of cooling stuff.


because you oc manual mode,try offset huge difference in voltage and power draw.
i have 2 2700x and both reach 4.2 Ghz easy with ram at 3200mhz.
if you look on almost all the videos from youtube they try manual OC,but its something wrong with the bios.
@The Stilt its a guru,but he can fail also,and i am not sure but if he try normal oc then yes i agree with you.
I did try both ways and its better offset - 0.0750 i can reach 4.2ghz stable at 175W max power usage and temp 72C
manual voltage bring my power usage to 220W and 90C on the cpu using the same settings


----------



## The Stilt

The silicon variation on Pinnacle Ridge appears to be rather extreme for the time being.
I've tested two purchased retail 2700Xs besides the eight review samples, and their were definitely nothing to write home about.

Higher than average variation in silicon quality was pretty much expected, as the 12nm LP process became available for risk production in late 2017.
Meanwhile the 14nm LPP used for Gen. 1 Ryzens had been available for mass production for nearly a year, prior the CPUs rolling out on it.

I'd say being stuck < 4.1GHz on 2700X is rare, but entirely possible nevertheless.

Cooling is usually the biggest issue on high-end motherboards, as these chips run pretty hot when they are pushed past 4GHz.


----------



## rosenrot1st

VicsPC said:


> Try offset and do +.085v or around there, should give you around 1.26v to start, it's where I'm at fully stable.


I set that, but CPU's frequency is changing all the time 2.2 GHz, then jump to 3.5 GHz and it's different. 









I want to set on 3.8 GHz to be as default and not to be change. How can i do that?


----------



## hurricane28

The Stilt said:


> The silicon variation on Pinnacle Ridge appears to be rather extreme for the time being.
> I've tested two purchased retail 2700Xs besides the eight review samples, and their were definitely nothing to write home about.
> 
> Higher than average variation in silicon quality was pretty much expected, as the 12nm LP process because available for risk production in late 2017.
> Meanwhile the 14nm LPP used for Gen. 1 Ryzens had been available for mass production for nearly a year, prior the CPUs rolling out on it.
> 
> I'd say being stuck < 4.1GHz on 2700X is rare, but entirely possible nevertheless.
> 
> Cooling is usually the biggest issue on high-end motherboards, as these chips run pretty hot when they are pushed past 4GHz.


So basically you are saying that buying an non X CPU is the better idea due to high silicon swings?

I am planning on buying a new CPU, i am thinking on going for the 2600 X or the 2700 X.


----------



## Frikencio

lcbbcl said:


> because you oc manual mode,try offset huge difference in voltage and power draw.
> i have 2 2700x and both reach 4.2 Ghz easy with ram at 3200mhz.
> if you look on almost all the videos from youtube they try manual OC,but its something wrong with the bios.
> @The Stilt its a guru,but he can fail also,and i am not sure but if he try normal oc then yes i agree with you.
> I did try both ways and its better offset - 0.0750 i can reach 4.2ghz stable at 175W max power usage and temp 72C
> manual voltage bring my power usage to 220W and 90C on the cpu using the same settings


The only thing that changes my power draw is the benchmark used:

Prime 95 Blend: 150W
Prime 95 Small: 180W
Aida64 first 3 ticks: 200W
IBT AVX: >200W

THis is @ 1.375V/LLC3

-0.0750 gives me around 1.15V and that is not even 1 second stable under Windows.

I am staying with 1.256V LOAD @ 4.10Ghz and call it a day.

I am curious how low can SOC Voltage be...


----------



## MishelLngelo

I don't know about you guys, but my 2700x has at least 300+MHz advantage over my previous 1700x even on x370 MB. Highest, all reliable OC I had on 1700x was 3.9GHz while 2700x is on constant 4.225 OC, RAM was 3000Mhz with 1700x and now at 3200MHz. Benchmarks show 15 -20% improvement in system performance. 
If everything left at auto defaults, performance difference is far greater although XFR is not working great at least not on x370. No comment needed to performance increase from my first Ryzen, 1600x.


----------



## Frikencio

Seems that this CPU does not need more than 0.9 VSOC to achieve stable 3200MT/S


----------



## lcbbcl

Frikencio said:


> The only thing that changes my power draw is the benchmark used:
> 
> Prime 95 Blend: 150W
> Prime 95 Small: 180W
> Aida64 first 3 ticks: 200W
> IBT AVX: >200W
> 
> THis is @ 1.375V/LLC3
> 
> -0.0750 gives me around 1.15V and that is not even 1 second stable under Windows.
> 
> I am staying with 1.256V LOAD @ 4.10Ghz and call it a day.
> 
> I am curious how low can SOC Voltage be...


what bios do you use?6101 and 6004 are ok with offset -
try to set - auto reboot and enter bios again and add -0.0500 and post again
3502 its a mess yesterday on auto or offset auto he give me 1.675V i was in shock,2 3 min i was under that voltage i hope i din't damage my cpu
also auto llc its lvl 5
Its just my opinion but in some way SOC and Dram voltage need to be "sync" in some way, i mean that if i set 1.4V dram i can't have soc 0.9V i get instant freeze or blue screen,the reverse order the same.


----------



## Frikencio

lcbbcl said:


> what bios do you use?6101 and 6004 are ok with offset -
> try to set - auto reboot and enter bios again and add -0.0500 and post again
> 3502 its a mess yesterday on auto or offset auto he give me 1.675V i was in shock,2 3 min i was under that voltage i hope i din't damage my cpu
> also auto llc its lvl 5


6004

- sign gives me negative voltage from stock as intended. If the chip at stock uses like 1.35V and I am taking 0.07V, I am left out with 1.28V before vdroop. And after Vdroop it can go lower and I am not remotely stable at +4.15Ghz and 1.25V. Volts are volts. The way you tell the CPU how to get them is irrelevant.

We follow the laws of thermodynamics.

Also, don't use Prime95, ise IBT AVX to let your CPU hang.

I can be 1.25V Prime95 stable but not even close to stable 1.35V in IBT AVX.

As for the high voltage, I stressed my CPU tricking the temperature reading and let the CPU cook @ Tctl ≃ 140ºC (it survived).


----------



## lcbbcl

Frikencio said:


> 6004
> 
> - sign gives me negative voltage from stock as intended. If the chip at stock uses like 1.35V and I am taking 0.07V, I am left out with 1.28V before vdroop. And after Vdroop it can go lower and I am not remotely stable at +4.15Ghz and 1.25V. Volts are volts. The way you tell the CPU how to get them is irrelevant.



I will reboot now and check again,at -0.0500 i know that i am at 1.42V measured at socket with DMM
And for a better stability use CPU Power Phase Control optimized or standard.
yesterday i measured voltages at extreme and optimized and damm its a difference,for ex dram at extreme set in bios 1.360V real its 1.33V and optimize its 1.355V


----------



## Frikencio

lcbbcl said:


> I will reboot now and check again,at -0.0500 i know that i am at 1.42V measured at socket with DMM
> And for a better stability use CPU Power Phase Control optimized or standard.
> yesterday i measured voltages at extreme and optimized and damm its a difference,for ex dram at extreme set in bios 1.360V real its 1.33V and optimize its 1.355V


My CPU @ stock uses very low voltages. Your's is using more than 1.4V.


As for the high voltage, I stressed my CPU tricking the temperature reading and let the CPU cook @ Tctl ≃ 140ºC (it survived).
Also usedd 1.4VSOC with my old 1700 and survived.

Power depends on volts used and type of stress test used. Offsets are just one way to tell the CPU to achieve a voltage. Manual sets the nominal voltage of the CPU and depending on LLC it will vdroop or not.


----------



## lcbbcl

Frikencio said:


> My CPU @ stock uses very low voltages. Your's is using more than 1.4V.
> 
> 
> As for the high voltage, I stressed my CPU tricking the temperature reading and let the CPU cook @ Tctl ≃ 140ºC (it survived).
> Also usedd 1.4VSOC with my old 1700 and survived.


no,using -offset 0.0500v i just reduce the spikes from 1.55V(auto) to 1.5V, the voltage its acting like default,from 0.800 -1.496V but under load at 4.2ghz its at 1.3V


----------



## Frikencio

lcbbcl said:


> no,using -offset 0.0500v i just reduce the spikes from 1.55V(auto) to 1.5V, the voltage its acting like default,from 0.800 -1.496V but under load at 4.2ghz its at 1.3V


WAT

Do you know what offset is?

Tip: Offset does not use the Auto voltages.
Tip2: Try +-0.0000 Offset voltage

And I am assuming you are using a manual fixed overclock right? If you let the CPU use "auto" (And with auto I mean every Auto OC and XFR and all that "cool" things this CPU "can" do) overclock it will do whatever it wants depending on thermals and voltage. CPU can just use 4.25Ghz in 4 cycles, then 4.00Ghz in 50 cycles and 4.10Ghz in another 25 cycles and that is all transparent to you. Software won' report the innards of that CPU logic.


----------



## Esenel

The Stilt said:


> The silicon variation on Pinnacle Ridge appears to be rather extreme for the time being.
> I've tested two purchased retail 2700Xs besides the eight review samples, and their were definitely nothing to write home about.
> 
> Higher than average variation in silicon quality was pretty much expected, as the 12nm LP process because available for risk production in late 2017.
> Meanwhile the 14nm LPP used for Gen. 1 Ryzens had been available for mass production for nearly a year, prior the CPUs rolling out on it.
> 
> I'd say being stuck < 4.1GHz on 2700X is rare, but entirely possible nevertheless.
> 
> Cooling is usually the biggest issue on high-end motherboards, as these chips run pretty hot when they are pushed past 4GHz.


Thank you very much @The Stilt.
I do 20 posts about it and all responses are like nooo you are wrong.
You do one post and the topic is settled :-D

Did you keep track about your 10 CPUs in terms of maximum CPU frequency All-Core, PE (PE1, PE2, PE3, PE4) and RAM frequency / timings?

Would be great if you could share your insights per CPU 

Thanks!


----------



## Esenel

Double post.


----------



## Frikencio

Esenel said:


> Thank you very much @The Stilt.
> I do 20 posts about it and all responses are like nooo you are wrong.
> You do one post and the topic is settled :-D
> 
> Did you keep track about your 10 CPUs in terms of maximum CPU frequency All-Core, PE (PE1, PE2, PE3, PE4) and RAM frequency / timings?
> 
> Would be great if you could share your insights per CPU
> 
> Thanks!


This video explains how 4.1 Ghz is the middle of the normal distribution.

My personal wall is 4.15Ghz @ 1.331V @ Load


----------



## Esenel

Frikencio said:


> This video explains how 4.1 Ghz is the middle of the normal distribution.
> 
> My personal wall is 4.15Ghz @ 1.331V @ Load
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCmPmkHqHXk


Simpliest statistics. I took this as a given.
Maybe with The Stilts statement and your video more people will see it.


----------



## lcbbcl

Frikencio said:


> WAT
> 
> Do you know what offset is?
> 
> Tip: Offset does not use the Auto voltages.
> Tip2: Try +-0.0000 Offset voltage
> 
> And I am assuming you are using a manual fixed overclock right? If you let the CPU use "auto" (And with auto I mean every Auto OC and XFR and all that "cool" things this CPU "can" do) overclock it will do whatever it wants depending on thermals and voltage. CPU can just use 4.25Ghz in 4 cycles, then 4.00Ghz in 50 cycles and 4.10Ghz in another 25 cycles and that is all transparent to you. Software won' report the innards of that CPU logic.


Ok so i think that i understand,you was right and i was also
I did oc using PE2 and BCLK its working fine with offset -,when i change to - my base Vcore change to 1.464V and from there i start to subtract
If i use manual multi then my base Vcore go down to 1.2V and ofc if i subtract 0.05V it won't go up,at least this is the behavior of my board


----------



## Frikencio

lcbbcl said:


> Ok so i think that i understand,you was right and i was also
> I did oc using PE2 and BCLK its working fine with offset -,when i change to - my base Vcore change to 1.464V and from there i start to subtract
> If i use manual multi then my base Vcore go down to 1.2V and ofc if i subtract 0.05V it won't go up,at least this is the behavior of my board


Under load volts is what matters here. 1.35V load manual or offset is the same. Should give same thermals.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Frikencio said:


> This video explains how 4.1 Ghz is the middle of the normal distribution.
> 
> My personal wall is 4.15Ghz @ 1.331V @ Load
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCmPmkHqHXk


So what is the first and starting number pertaining to Ryzen ?


----------



## Frikencio

MishelLngelo said:


> So what is the first and starting number pertaining to Ryzen ?


You would need to take a high enough number of samples (100-1000).

Maybe LOW (4.05Ghz) MED (4.15Ghz) HIGH (4.25Ghz)

At different voltages the chart simply *shifts* to the sides.


----------



## lcbbcl

Frikencio said:


> Under load volts is what matters here. 1.35V load manual or offset is the same. Should give same thermals.


Theory its a movie,practice its a book.
Here you will see 3 test for the cpu
1.Vcore offset + 0.15625V LLC auto
2.Vcore 1.375V LLC auto,as surprise on auto LLC its lvl 5 i had under load at socket 1.4V
3.Vcore 1.375 LLC 3 ,at lvl 1 and 2 i fail to pass.
Now compare both screen shoots at Power usage and Vdrop
As i said,duno if its my board,or bios but offset its way better
PS: uefi 6101


----------



## Frikencio

lcbbcl said:


> Theory its a movie,practice its a book.
> Here you will see 3 test for the cpu
> 1.Vcore offset + 0.15625V LLC auto
> 2.Vcore 1.375V LLC auto,as surprise on auto LLC its lvl 5 i had under load at socket 1.4V
> 3.Vcore 1.375 LLC 3 ,at lvl 1 and 2 i fail to pass.
> Now compare both screen shoots at Power usage and Vdrop
> As i said,duno if its my board,or bios but offset its way better
> PS: uefi 6101


You are using dynamic core frequency. I told you is inferior.

Please, overclock your CPU properly if you want to compare voltages.

My 4.15Ghz OC is beating your 4.25Ghz by far (your CPU is throttling).

Also use at least proper RAM speed.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Frikencio said:


> You would need to take a high enough number of samples (100-1000).
> 
> Maybe LOW (4.05Ghz) MED (4.15Ghz) HIGH (4.25Ghz)
> 
> At different voltages the chart simply *shifts* to the sides.


That's pretty arbitrary number. why not start with turbo frequency as advertised ?. Or even 4GHz as it's average of minimum and maximum boost frequencies ? Anyway, a lot of silicone lottery as usual in the play. Production process is far from ideal.


----------



## lcbbcl

Frikencio said:


> You are using dynamic core frequency. I told you is inferior.
> 
> Please, overclock your CPU properly if you want to compare voltages.
> 
> My 4.15Ghz OC is beating your 4.25Ghz by far (your CPU is throttling).


Its 42x BCLK 101 on all tests what are you talking?


----------



## MishelLngelo




----------



## Frikencio

lcbbcl said:


> Its 42x BCLK 101 on all tests what are you talking?


Use manual overclock settings and disable CPB and all those things.


----------



## Frikencio

MishelLngelo said:


> That's pretty arbitrary number. why not start with turbo frequency as advertised ?. Or even 4GHz as it's average of minimum and maximum boost frequencies ? Anyway, a lot of silicone lottery as usual in the play. Production process is far from ideal.


Well CPU is advertised at 3.8Ghz but yea, those are arbitrary, it is just an example as I don't have many CPUs.


----------



## lcbbcl

Frikencio said:


> Use manual overclock settings and disable CPB and all those things.


you get better Gflops because you have ram at 3200mhz and i have at 2133mhz at this test.down clocking won't affect the test


----------



## Frikencio

lcbbcl said:


> you get better Gflops because you have ram at 3200mhz and i have at 2133mhz at this test.down clocking won't affect the test


Use 3200 and test stability since IBT is very memory dependant.

Also the voltages are being lowered on idle and the clock speed is lowering itself. You have that setting enabled in BIOS.

Clock that infinity fabric up


----------



## MrXL

*Official 6101 is up. Hashes seem to be same as Beta. *

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb...239.591340623.1526732027-734609826.1526732027



*CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 6101*
1. Update SMU Firmware to version 43.18.0
2. Update RAID driver to version 9.2.0.41.
3. Fixed the calibration issues with PWM/DC Q-Fan Tuning


----------



## Frikencio

MrXL said:


> *Official 6101 is up. Hashes seem to be same as Beta. *
> 
> 
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 6101
> 1. Update SMU Firmware to version 43.18.0
> 2. Update RAID driver to version 9.2.0.41.
> 3. Fixed the calibration issues with PWM/DC Q-Fan Tuning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


Yeah, useless.


----------



## Neoony

yey, at least now we get a proper changelog we didnt have in "beta" phase xD


----------



## Frikencio

Neoony said:


> yey, at least now we get a proper changelog we didnt have in "beta" phase xD


This proves we are just again, beta testers.


----------



## Neoony

@;Usually beta testers get changelogs xD
At least outside the Motherboard sector 

...especially the beta testers xD


----------



## lcbbcl

Frikencio said:


> Use 3200 and test stability since IBT is very memory dependant.
> 
> Also the voltages are being lowered on idle and the clock speed is lowering itself. You have that setting enabled in BIOS.
> 
> Clock that infinity fabric up


I had stable with 3200mhz ram also,my point was to show you the difference between manual and offset.
Ofc at 3200mhz dram i need a little bit more vcore,but the tests will show the same difference.Because some people want 3400+ for ram and also 4.3Ghz on cpu and that its a no go at least with this bios version that i can't call them beta,more pre alpha
Here i have CPB disable, PO disable and C-state disable duno what else i should disable


----------



## Frikencio

lcbbcl said:


> I had stable with 3200mhz ram also,my point was to show you the difference between manual and offset.
> Ofc at 3200mhz dram i need a little bit more vcore,but the tests will show the same difference.Because some people want 3400+ for ram and also 4.3Ghz on cpu and that its a no go at least with this bios version that i can't call them beta,more pre alpha
> Here i have CPB disable, PO disable and C-state disable duno what else i should disable


Again, your CPU is lowering itself to less than 2Ghz. CPU speed is controlled by Thermals, Usage and Vcore.

I would not trust any of those readings.

Are you telling me you cannot manually set 4.2Ghz and stay at 4.2Ghz ?

I am going to check when my Windows decides to finish its update.

Also final test should be done with your final RAM speeds, don't be paranoid with those settings until you find a balance between ram speeds and cpu.

RAM speeds change too many things on this platform.


----------



## lcbbcl

Frikencio said:


> Again, your CPU is lowering itself to less than 2Ghz. CPU speed is controlled by Thermals, Usage and Vcore.
> 
> I would not trust any of those readings.
> 
> Are you telling me you cannot manually set 4.2Ghz and stay at 4.2Ghz ?
> 
> I am going to check when my Windows decides to finish its update.
> 
> Also final test should be done with your final RAM speeds, don't be paranoid with those settings until you find a balance between ram speeds and cpu.
> 
> RAM speeds change too many things on this platform.


Mate at idle you see that,but under load its 4241Mhz,or you don't understand how down clocking work?i got the screen shoot when test end and ofc the cpu lowered.I use ryzen balanced at 5% minimum processor state


----------



## Frikencio

lcbbcl said:


> Mate at idle you see that,but under load its 4241Mhz,or you don't understand how down clocking work?i got the screen shoot when test end and ofc the cpu lowered.I use ryzen balanced at 5% minimum processor state


I can do the 5% thing and replicate the clocks lowering. 

But my voltage stays the same.

I can try to lower the RAM speed to 2066 from 3200 and see what changes in temp and stable voltages.


----------



## lcbbcl

Frikencio said:


> I can do the 5% thing and replicate the clocks lowering.
> 
> But my voltage stays the same.
> 
> I can try to lower the RAM speed to 2066 from 3200 and see what changes in temp and stable voltages.


Here its stable as hell,even i said to my pc that if he will try to down clock i will trow out.
I don't have the experience like others members from here,but i am not a youtube reviewer who set all auto and just raising the vcore and then scream..omg its soo power hungry this cpu,and as bonus he put VSOC at 1.2V just to be sure that he is "stable".
I hope that now i got your bless.
Power plan Balanced at 90%


----------



## Frikencio

lcbbcl said:


> Here its stable as hell,even i said to my pc that if he will try to down clock i will trow out.
> I don't have the experience like others members from here,but i am not a youtube reviewer who set all auto and just raising the vcore and then scream..omg its soo power hungry this cpu,and as bonus he put VSOC at 1.2V just to be sure that he is "stable".
> I hope that now i got your bless.
> Power plan Balanced at 90%


Now with 3200 Ram. Looks fairly stable with those settings (IBT AVX Very High is not an easy task).


----------



## hurricane28

MishelLngelo said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck9ZbJ6N4h8


He is an idiot man.. 

This is the same dude that claims that an Sony HX60V is worse than an Smartphone camera... 

He is also not running the ram at 4266 but at 3600 MHz so the thumbnail is misleading or its simply an clickbait.


----------



## mtrai

MishelLngelo said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck9ZbJ6N4h8





hurricane28 said:


> He is an idiot man..
> 
> This is the same dude that claims that an Sony HX60V is worse than an Smartphone camera...
> 
> He is also not running the ram at 4266 but at 3600 MHz so the thumbnail is misleading or its simply an clickbait.


It is even worse then you put it. I really wish people would not post this kind of garbage...and I mean the maker of the video. He just does not know anything or even what he is doing.

Here is my best score at about 3273 and it crushed his easily almost a month ago. Just 212 My best is 214. ST I was doing 189. But unlike him when I post..I show all the other useful data.

/edit The reason for different scores is I had to use one type of overclocking for multithreading benching and I used PBO2 +XFR2 overclocking for single threaded performance.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Frikencio said:


> You are using dynamic core frequency. I told you is inferior.
> 
> Please, overclock your CPU properly if you want to compare voltages.
> 
> My 4.15Ghz OC is beating your 4.25Ghz by far (your CPU is throttling).
> 
> Also use at least proper RAM speed.


how that possible?

4096 do not take that quick to finish,that looks more like the standard
nevermind now i remember that app is buggy i use linx modded with amd files


----------



## hurricane28

mtrai said:


> It is even worse then you put it. I really wish people would not post this kind of garbage...and I mean the maker of the video. He just does not know anything or even what he is doing.
> 
> Here is my best score at about 3273 and it crushed his easily almost a month ago. Just 212 My best is 214. ST I was doing 189. But unlike him when I post..I show all the other useful data.
> 
> /edit The reason for different scores is I had to use one type of overclocking for multithreading benching and I used PBO2 +XFR2 overclocking for single threaded performance.


Agreed man, i too wish people would stop posting this garbage.. This Timmy Joe idiot has no idea what he is talking about, watch his other video's for comparison sake. 


A smartphone camera better than an compact camera...? Really?!


----------



## mtrai

hurricane28 said:


> Agreed man, i too wish people would stop posting this garbage.. This Timmy Joe idiot has no idea what he is talking about, watch his other video's for comparison sake.
> 
> 
> A smartphone camera better than an compact camera...? Really?!


NO I think not...I prefer to keep the few brain cells I have intact. Too much vodka drinking.


----------



## Xevi

I don't get 3600


----------



## mtrai

Xevi said:


> I don't get 3600


JUST WOW 1.7 volts. Naw I don't think so. Seriously what are you using for cooling? Any stability tests? OC'ing method? Also specs? Components? And can you give us the bios settings?


----------



## lcbbcl

O man this "stable 6101" from asus web
This auto LLC its killing me,1 year i hear auto llc auto llc because vdrop its good bla bla and look now.
Core SVI2 show exactly what i set in bios,at idle measured at socket its the same and at load its going up to 1.39V.C-state its enabled and its not down-volting anymore.What to believe now?
Hwinfo and my MM are not getting any spikes anymore


----------



## Esenel

lcbbcl said:


> O man this "stable 6101" from asus web
> This auto LLC its killing me,1 year i hear auto llc auto llc because vdrop its good bla bla and look now.
> Core SVI2 show exactly what i set in bios,at idle measured at socket its the same and at load its going up to 1.39V.C-state its enabled and its not down-volting anymore.What to believe now?
> Hwinfo and my MM are not getting any spikes anymore


I know what you mean.
It is crazy. What to "believe".

But I for myself think Auto or Level5 - depending on the bios of course - it is always relative to the volts.

At the moment I am still on Bios 9920 and Auto has the highest drop and Level 5 is plain.
For 3.95 Ghz with 3466CL14 I need 1.415V (LLC2) which results in Prime 95 128-128 FFTs in 1.337V.
I would say this is a super crazy drop Oo

So I believe there is no more or less "damaging" a CPU if I set 1.375V LLC5 (plain with some overshot) or 1.415V LLC2 (huge drop).

What is your opinion?

EDIT:
Ok 1.375V LLC5 is not stable. And 1.415V LLC2 with a drop to 1.337V is stable Oo
This one I do not understand know.


----------



## lcbbcl

Esenel said:


> I know what you mean.
> It is crazy. What to "believe".
> 
> But I for myself think Auto or Level5 - depending on the bios of course - it is always relative to the volts.
> 
> At the moment I am still on Bios 9920 and Auto has the highest drop and Level 5 is plain.
> For 3.95 Ghz with 3466CL14 I need 1.415V (LLC2) which results in Prime 95 128-128 FFTs in 1.337V.
> I would say this is a super crazy drop Oo
> 
> So I believe there is no more or less "damaging" a CPU if I set 1.375V LLC5 (plain with some overshot) or 1.415V LLC2 (huge drop).
> 
> What is your opinion?


Vdrop its normal and this is the reason LLC was introduced to reduce that vdrop,but lets say that 1.45V its the limit for ryzen 1000 series,if you set to 1.45V and you go down at 1.38V under load its ok.But i see ok also setting 1.38V and LLC if you don't get spikes above 1.45V.
My real problem now is why i don't see anymore spikes.
XFR2 its disabled so it won't boost and won't ask for X voltage to use that boost,but still where are my spikes for the LLC.The highest lvl of LLC should give overvolt.
Another plus to this new LLC its that my temps are constant and wont go up and down like crazy,that reflect on the fans also


----------



## BoMbY

High voltage is okay with low loads/amps. When the CPU is running on full-auto, the sensor reading are just confusing, but everything is perfectly fine.


----------



## Plissken

Updated from 6001 to 6101, looks like the fan spinning issue is back for me, as it was with 6004. Can't bear with the fan (NH-U12S SE-AM4) spinning up all the time in Windows so I have to go back to 6001 (which works perfectly fine).... uff.


----------



## badkolo

I have 6101 from 4/19, is the 6101 they just dropped on asus site the same version exactly, can i update to the new 6101?


----------



## lcbbcl

Plissken said:


> Updated from 6001 to 6101, looks like the fan spinning issue is back for me, as it was with 6004. Can't bear with the fan (NH-U12S SE-AM4) spinning up all the time in Windows so I have to go back to 6001 (which works perfectly fine).... uff.


Cpu boost its the same in 6101 for you?maybe i am wrong but in 6004 i saw 4.35ghz more often.


----------



## numlock66

1M4TO said:


> ok i went from hynix @3200 cl16 with these b-die CMR16GX4M2C3600C18 :
> I tried everything.
> dram calculator, docp, the stilt 3200 safe profile,
> i just can't get them to work other than with the stilt safe 3200 profile but @ 2133 or 2400 with tight timings..
> whenever i try more bandwith no boot or bsod.
> is it normal? shall i try another bios? (im on 6004 atm + 2700x atm).
> with hyninx i just needed to load 3200 and set the timings and they were fine.
> I wanted something better and those are a drop ...


 @1M4TO @Moutsatsos

I manged get 1 error on 36000% with Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.1.0 beta2 (first screen) and b-die CMR16GX4M2C3600C18 @3466mhz:

VDRAM 1.415v
VSOC 1.025
VDDP 0.800

and all others timings and configs from ryzen dram calc

and im trying to get same erro rate at Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.2.0 beta 2 (second screen)


----------



## Moutsatsos

numlock66 said:


> @1M4TO @Moutsatsos
> 
> I manged get 1 error on 36000% with Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.1.0 beta2 (first screen) and b-die CMR16GX4M2C3600C18 @3466mhz:
> 
> VDRAM 1.415v
> VSOC 1.025
> VDDP 0.800
> 
> and all others timings and configs from ryzen dram calc
> 
> and im trying to get same erro rate at Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.2.0 beta 2 (second screen)


Good we're getting somewhere.
Now if you wouldn't mind next time you're gonna test try:


Spoiler



DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [32]
Trc [50]
TrrdS [6]
TrrdL [9]
Tfaw [36]
TwtrS [4]
TwtrL [12]
Twr [12]
Trcpage [Auto]
TrdrdScl [2]
TwrwrScl [2]
Trfc [333]
Trfc2 [Auto]
Trfc4 [Auto]
Tcwl [14]
Trtp [8]
Trdwr [Auto]
Twrrd [3]
TwrwrSc [1]
TwrwrSd [7]
TwrwrDd [7]
TrdrdSc [1]
TrdrdSd [5]
TrdrdDd [5]
Tcke [6]
ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [Auto]
RttWr [Auto]
RttPark [Auto]
MemAddrCmdSetup [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
MemCkeSetup [Auto]


And if possible try to test with HCI up to 1800% 16 instances evenly spread the ram amount.


----------



## Manshonyagger

badkolo said:


> I have 6101 from 4/19, is the 6101 they just dropped on asus site the same version exactly, can i update to the new 6101?


It's exactly the same, bit for bit.
I am waiting for a new BIOS version too and all I get after two months is the 6101 beta without any changes as final.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Manshonyagger said:


> It's exactly the same, bit for bit.
> I am waiting for a new BIOS version too and all I get after two months is the 6101 beta without any changes as final.


Just more empty promises! 

I have 0 issues with the "new" bios. Just want these damn sensor changes implemented.


----------



## lcbbcl

@elmor or @The Slilt who can explain my next situation pls give a push to my brain.
I test PE 3 and 4,in theory its what i want,manual OC + the boost ability,so i set the PE4 set Vcore Offset - to reach the desired vcore 1.38V.
I start IBT and after first 2 tests i see power usage peak 132W and 78C temp, hello?yesterday with less Vcore i had 190W at 73C.
Just to be sure i went in bios remove the PE profile and set manual 42.5X using same settings and i test again IBT now i had 202W at 72C.
Another problem i saw with Offset,having PE and using offset - from 1.46V base what i saw in bios i went to 1.38V,but when i changed to manual multi my base Vcore changed from 1.46V to 1.2V and i fail to post because 1.2V - offset was 1.1V


----------



## Frikencio

I tried CS:GO in an 8 hour playtime and what I found is that this CPU moves this game much better than previous gen (still, Intel in this game is king).

Do any of you play CS:GO?


----------



## lcbbcl

Frikencio said:


> I tried CS:GO in an 8 hour playtime and what I found is that this CPU moves this game much better than previous gen (still, Intel in this game is king).
> 
> Do any of you play CS:GO?


Do you think that if you have 200FPS and your enemy with intel have 230FPS matter?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Frikencio said:


> I tried CS:GO in an 8 hour playtime and what I found is that this CPU moves this game much better than previous gen (still, Intel in this game is king).
> 
> Do any of you play CS:GO?


Are you playing at 1080p with a 1080ti? If so Intel does slightly lead. However at 1440p and above it's 1-2fps difference. That's the main reason I'm waiting for 3700X?

Glad you are able to see a improvement though. What speed and voltage are you running at?


----------



## Frikencio

Sideways2k said:


> Are you playing at 1080p with a 1080ti? If so Intel does slightly lead. However at 1440p and above it's 1-2fps difference. That's the main reason I'm waiting for 3700X?
> 
> Glad you are able to see a improvement though. What speed and voltage are you running at?


I am just using 4.15Ghz and game shows 300fps. (2560x1080)


----------



## numlock66

Moutsatsos said:


> Good we're getting somewhere.
> Now if you wouldn't mind next time you're gonna test try:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [32]
> Trc [50]
> TrrdS [6]
> TrrdL [9]
> Tfaw [36]
> TwtrS [4]
> TwtrL [12]
> Twr [12]
> Trcpage [Auto]
> TrdrdScl [2]
> TwrwrScl [2]
> Trfc [333]
> Trfc2 [Auto]
> Trfc4 [Auto]
> Tcwl [14]
> Trtp [8]
> Trdwr [Auto]
> Twrrd [3]
> TwrwrSc [1]
> TwrwrSd [7]
> TwrwrDd [7]
> TrdrdSc [1]
> TrdrdSd [5]
> TrdrdDd [5]
> Tcke [6]
> ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [Auto]
> RttWr [Auto]
> RttPark [Auto]
> MemAddrCmdSetup [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup [Auto]
> 
> 
> And if possible try to test with HCI up to 1800% 16 instances evenly spread the ram amount.


First tests:

Impossible to keep DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14] the minimum is 15, otherwise plenty errors.

Trfc [333] gave me more errors than 277.


----------



## chroniclard

Frikencio said:


> You are using dynamic core frequency. I told you is inferior.
> 
> Please, overclock your CPU properly if you want to compare voltages.
> 
> My 4.15Ghz OC is beating your 4.25Ghz by far (your CPU is throttling).
> 
> Also use at least proper RAM speed.


Hey, not sure where I am going wrong with this(though its not bad). I have a 42.5 multiplier so running at 4250 all core but my IBT "score" is 40s/190 so a fair bit lower than yours.

My mem is 3333 14-14-14-30, fixed voltage 1.362, LLC4, core boost off.


----------



## lcbbcl

chroniclard said:


> Hey, not sure where I am going wrong with this(though its not bad). I have a 42.5 multiplier so running at 4250 all core but my IBT "score" is 40s/190 so a fair bit lower than yours.
> 
> My mem is 3333 14-14-14-30, fixed voltage 1.362, LLC4, core boost off.


And the sub-timings are auto?


----------



## 1usmus

*about new bios:*

the company's policy does not provide for further support for chipsets of the past generation. Updates will be rare. CH6 is already written off for scrap




numlock66 said:


> @1M4TO @Moutsatsos
> 
> I manged get 1 error on 36000% with Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.1.0 beta2 (first screen) and b-die CMR16GX4M2C3600C18 @3466mhz:
> 
> VDRAM 1.415v
> VSOC 1.025
> VDDP 0.800
> 
> and all others timings and configs from ryzen dram calc
> 
> and im trying to get same erro rate at Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.2.0 beta 2 (second screen)


your modules have a high temperature, you need to install a personal fan for them


----------



## Frikencio

chroniclard said:


> Hey, not sure where I am going wrong with this(though its not bad). I have a 42.5 multiplier so running at 4250 all core but my IBT "score" is 40s/190 so a fair bit lower than yours.
> 
> My mem is 3333 14-14-14-30, fixed voltage 1.362, LLC4, core boost off.


I am at full manual subtiming.

I found tFAW to have significant importance when doing physics on the CPU.


----------



## lcbbcl

1usmus said:


> *about new bios:*
> 
> the company's policy does not provide for further support for chipsets of the past generation. Updates will be rare. CH6 is already written off for scrap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your modules have a high temperature, you need to install a personal fan for them


what?how?this is a troll?we are still on betas and they drop the support?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

lcbbcl said:


> what?how?this is a troll?we are still on betas and they drop the support?


I call BS. I mean the x370 chipset has support till 2020 and 3rd gen Ryzen. So we will need BIOS updates for them. Plus Elmor stated they are working on a fix for the sensors. 

1mus you also said we'd have the new AGESA by 18th may and we don't. Unless if you meant in general with the other manufacturers  so I'd take with a grain of salt. I don't mind having updates with the new AGESA at least.


----------



## numlock66

1usmus said:


> your modules have a high temperature, you need to install a personal fan for them


Thanks 1usmus. I noticed that, but at 12AM o'clock the ambient temperature is 32ºC so with an masterfan pro air pressure 120mm above the DRAM the maximum temp is 45ºC with the case opened.

which are the max ºC for 3466mhz?


----------



## 1usmus

lcbbcl said:


> what?how?this is a troll?we are still on betas and they drop the support?


This is not a joke, BIOS updates will now be very rare. This is a common situation when a new product (CH7) appears.

Month there are commonplace problems that have not yet been corrected.Elmor does not even attend this topic. Do not be naive, any product has its logical end 



Sideways2k said:


> I call BS. I mean the x370 chipset has support till 2020 and 3rd gen Ryzen. So we will need BIOS updates for them. Plus Elmor stated they are working on a fix for the sensors.
> 
> 1mus you also said we'd have the new AGESA by 18th may and we don't. Unless if you meant in general with the other manufacturers  so I'd take with a grain of salt. I don't mind having updates with the new AGESA at least.


The cost of the product is too low to support 3 years. The new processors will work necessarily, but there will be no optimizations or improvements. I give you a guarantee. Want the best overclocking - buy a new motherboard.

At the moment there are 2 beta bios for CH6 (1.0.0.2c and 1.0.0.3b). When will be published one of the bios - unknown. At the moment all the engineering resources are provided to new motherboards




numlock66 said:


> Thanks 1usmus. I noticed that, but at 12AM o'clock the ambient temperature is 32ºC so with an masterfan pro air pressure 120mm above the DRAM the maximum temp is 45ºC with the case opened.
> 
> which are the max ºC for 3466mhz?


I think the temperature should not exceed 38-40 degrees


----------



## VicsPC

1usmus said:


> This is not a joke, BIOS updates will now be very rare. This is a common situation when a new product (CH7) appears.
> 
> Month there are commonplace problems that have not yet been corrected.Elmor does not even attend this topic. Do not be naive, any product has its logical end
> 
> 
> 
> I think the temperature should not exceed 38-40 degrees


That's kinda funny considering he posts more in this thread then he does the C7, then again he doesn't post much to begin with as he's a very busy man. I agree that products have a logical end, but i doubt it's after a year when the socket will continue to be supported for another 2 at least.


----------



## 1usmus

VicsPC said:


> That's kinda funny considering he posts more in this thread then he does the C7, then again he doesn't post much to begin with as he's a very busy man. I agree that products have a logical end, but i doubt it's after a year when the socket will continue to be supported for another 2 at least.


do you know the term "initial support"? you clearly do not hear me

remove pink glasses, the company is interested in selling new products, for which they will again receive money. They do not need to spend time and money to support older products. Updates will be. Will be extremely rare.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Some things like apparently problem with sensors just can't be fixed on BIOS level. Time for v2.0.


----------



## Krisztias

Progress made 

2700x (1808 SUT) P-state OC 4.25GHz @1.431V (1.387-1.40 under load with LLC 3)
Memory @3333MHz R-XMP fast (from 1usmus Calculator)


----------



## Amir007

1usmus said:


> do you know the term "initial support"? you clearly do not hear me
> 
> remove pink glasses, the company is interested in selling new products, for which they will again receive money. They do not need to spend time and money to support older products. Updates will be. Will be extremely rare.


You don't know what you are talking about...but you have every right to post your subjective opinion on a matter that you are not part of. Do you or did you ever work for Asus? You sound like some type of an upset, wannabe, whistle blower. However, what you are saying maybe true inside the software world of support. Take Microsoft XP for example, even though MS completely pulled a plug on it they still decided to patch some security measures JUST last year. 

Here we are talking about a hardware, to which they are liable by law to provide support until the company OFFICIALLY announces end of support for that product, aka discontinued product. There will be at least 5-6 more official bioses for this chipst platform.


----------



## LightningManGTS

Amir007 said:


> You don't know what you are talking about...but you have every right to post your subjective opinion on a matter that you are not part of. Do you or did you ever work for Asus? You sound like some type of an upset, wannabe, whistle blower. However, what you are saying maybe true inside the software world of support. Take Microsoft XP for example, even though MS completely pulled a plug on it they still decided to patch some security measures JUST last year.
> 
> Here we are talking about a hardware, to which they are liable by law to provide support until the company OFFICIALLY announces end of support for that product, aka discontinued product. There will be at least 5-6 more official bioses for this chipst platform.


doesn't stop them from being slower about it


----------



## hurricane28

1usmus said:


> do you know the term "initial support"? you clearly do not hear me
> 
> remove pink glasses, the company is interested in selling new products, for which they will again receive money. They do not need to spend time and money to support older products. Updates will be. Will be extremely rare.


Asus has pissed you off good man lol. You do nothing but complain about Asus.. 

I do understand tho but this attitude will get you nowhere man.


----------



## chroniclard

lcbbcl said:


> And the sub-timings are auto?


No, all set via the ram calc.


----------



## F3r0x

I haven't updated bios in 6 months or so just waiting for some more of the bugs to get worked out. I see some of the latest versions are for the 2xxx series ryzen. What version is recommended for a 1700x with Sammy b die?


----------



## lcbbcl

Amir007 said:


> You don't know what you are talking about...but you have every right to post your subjective opinion on a matter that you are not part of. Do you or did you ever work for Asus? You sound like some type of an upset, wannabe, whistle blower. However, what you are saying maybe true inside the software world of support. Take Microsoft XP for example, even though MS completely pulled a plug on it they still decided to patch some security measures JUST last year.
> 
> Here we are talking about a hardware, to which they are liable by law to provide support until the company OFFICIALLY announces end of support for that product, aka discontinued product. There will be at least 5-6 more official bioses for this chipst platform.


He might be right on my previous board MAXIMUS IV EXTREME-Z first bios release 2011/08/04 and last 2012/11/27,that board had his bugs but was far better compared with what i have now and the stage of the bios.
We might see just updates for spectre and meltdown as main reason.
I always said don't touch if its working,but here its not the case to apply this theory


chroniclard said:


> No, all set via the ram calc.


When you stress try to close all unnecessary aplications


----------



## chroniclard

lcbbcl said:


> He might be right on my previous board MAXIMUS IV EXTREME-Z first bios release 2011/08/04 and last 2012/11/27,that board had his bugs but was far better compared with what i have now and the stage of the bios.
> We might see just updates for spectre and meltdown as main reason.
> I always said don't touch if its working,but here its not the case to apply this theory
> 
> When you stress try to close all unnecessary aplications


Yeah everything is closed except HWInfo, just wondering at the discrepancy in the various tests.


----------



## mito1172

Asus motherboard support at least 2 years c6h has not finished yet. :thumb:


----------



## warpuck

So I just opened my new Crosshair VI. The B350 Prime plus is going to into a HTPC. I will be using same drives and win 10 load. Hope I don't have any trouble with the Enmotus boot drive. What is the best BIOS to use with a R5 1600 and Flair RAM?

One thing I did notice it is noticeably heavier than the B350 board. Also the newer BIOS for the B350 & 2200/2400G does not work as well as the older BIOS. I kinda expect the same with the CH6.


----------



## The Sandman

warpuck said:


> So I just opened my new Crosshair VI. The B350 Prime plus is going to into a HTPC. I will be using same drives and win 10 load. Hope I don't have any trouble with the Enmotus boot drive. What is the best BIOS to use with a R5 1600 and Flair RAM?
> 
> One thing I did notice it is noticeably heavier than the B350 board. Also the newer BIOS for the B350 & 2200/2400G does not work as well as the older BIOS. I kinda expect the same with the CH6.


IMO 3502 or 0001 for my 1800x, bare in mind I use a fan controller not Bios.
Could not clock my Flair-x to previous OC after these versions (3466 C14)


----------



## Amir007

lcbbcl said:


> He might be right on my previous board MAXIMUS IV EXTREME-Z first bios release 2011/08/04 and last 2012/11/27,that board had his bugs but was far better compared with what i have now and the stage of the bios.
> We might see just updates for spectre and meltdown as main reason.
> I always said don't touch if its working,but here its not the case to apply this theory
> 
> When you stress try to close all unnecessary aplications


I think Asus did a great job the entire year working on the AGESA stuff so to me that was white glove support. Regardless, Spectre/Meltdown updates are still updates...I don't see anything else being wrong with this mobo, so I'm not sure what else is there to do to be honest with you. Ever since the sleep/resume issue has been resolved, my OC rig is now 100% stable. Now, I don't know what the whole temps/voltages fiasco is all about that I'm reading about...But my temps/volts are spot on since day one with my 1800x (except for that +20c offset thing in early bioses) unless that's a completely separate issue with the 2700x cpu specifically.


----------



## lcbbcl

Ooo jesus *** is wrong with this bios,board
I was running overnight memtest and when i went to sleep it was at 1100% without error,in the morning i had just one.I restart my pc and jump 1 noch SOC i enter windows and first seconds i had normal CPU speed then went down to x5
When i reboot the pc i got CPU temp its high hahah its was all to default.


----------



## 1usmus

I'm not going to swear with all, waiting for the future - your right  I have nothing to prove, you will soon see everything yourself. In the meantime, the on M7 3866CL17 is completely stable.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=726&v=LoLfkL8J0Js


----------



## CodyPredy

The way I see it the C6H and C7H are not that different to warrant separate development for each + AGESA implementation can be shared cross board. The problem is the amount of testing and refinement that goes into each BIOS version.

As a side note - I've had my board stable with CPU @3.7 - 1.285 (using offset and P State overclocking, no LLC) and my memory still @2.933MHz for a week - been doing some light gaming (HoTS, Overwatch, R6S, FrostPunk etc). As soon as I try to use the standard ASUS timings @3.200 MHz I get various BSOD, freezes - had it crash on me twice in HoTS - Prime95 running for about an hour - no problems.

I haven't been able to get the standard memory timing stable since I got the board. Any recommendation - should I increase the voltage beyond 1.35 for the memory? Is anyone able to run the Samsung B-Dies using the standard ASUS timings @3.200 (using the GSKILL F4-3200C14D-32GTZ)?


----------



## chroniclard

Tweaked memory a bit more and gave it a bit more voltage, got a bit more bench score. IBT 39s/199gflops and 1925 cinebench. I suspect the CPU is not actually getting enough voltage, even though its reading 4250 all core its being restricted a little bit.


----------



## lcbbcl

chroniclard said:


> Tweaked memory a bit more and gave it a bit more voltage, got a bit more bench score. IBT 39s/199gflops and 1925 cinebench. I suspect the CPU is not actually getting enough voltage, even though its reading 4250 all core its being restricted a little bit.


its not that,today i had your problem also.it might be windows,bios duno.But most of the times i get 204+ and today i had the problem with multi and after restart i got 190 max.
Its strange something with this 6101,i pass 4 in row ibt ,i restart my pc and i fail all


----------



## lcbbcl

CodyPredy said:


> The way I see it the C6H and C7H are not that different to warrant separate development for each + AGESA implementation can be shared cross board. The problem is the amount of testing and refinement that goes into each BIOS version.
> 
> As a side note - I've had my board stable with CPU @3.7 - 1.285 (using offset and P State overclocking, no LLC) and my memory still @2.933MHz for a week - been doing some light gaming (HoTS, Overwatch, R6S, FrostPunk etc). As soon as I try to use the standard ASUS timings @3.200 MHz I get various BSOD, freezes - had it crash on me twice in HoTS - Prime95 running for about an hour - no problems.
> 
> I haven't been able to get the standard memory timing stable since I got the board. Any recommendation - should I increase the voltage beyond 1.35 for the memory? Is anyone able to run the Samsung B-Dies using the standard ASUS timings @3.200 (using the GSKILL F4-3200C14D-32GTZ)?


Before 6101 i was setting my ram to 3200mhz in a fly,now i am not sure if are stable because i get 1000%+ HCI and i can fail IBT in the 2 run


----------



## Moutsatsos

lcbbcl said:


> Before 6101 i was setting my ram to 3200mhz in a fly,now i am not sure if are stable because i get 1000%+ HCI and i can fail IBT in the 2 run


I 've encountered the same issue.Like i 've stated before after a hardware fail during stress test or encoding one usb goes dead and the error persists even after restarting.
Ram fails at 2-5% HCI and IBT fails at second run and all other testing fails also.It makes the RAM unstable.
The only workaround i 've found so far for this is turn off the pc and let everything discharge for a couple of mins.
After that all test pass...go figure.
And the strangest thing is why it doesn't recognize this one usb device.Always the same.(The first top USB 3 port).


----------



## chroniclard

lcbbcl said:


> its not that,today i had your problem also.it might be windows,bios duno.But most of the times i get 204+ and today i had the problem with multi and after restart i got 190 max.
> Its strange something with this 6101,i pass 4 in row ibt ,i restart my pc and i fail all


Im on 6004 at the moment. Might try 6101.


----------



## lcbbcl

Moutsatsos said:


> I 've encountered the same issue.Like i 've stated before after a hardware fail during stress test or encoding one usb goes dead and the error persists even after restarting.
> Ram fails at 2-5% HCI and IBT fails at second run and all other testing fails also.It makes the RAM unstable.
> The only workaround i 've found so far for this is turn off the pc and let everything discharge for a couple of mins.
> After that all test pass...go figure.
> And the strangest thing is why it doesn't recognize this one usb device.Always the same.(The first top USB 3 port).


Test the board outside of the case and try to replicate the issue.I saw this happening in the past with other board.Also i had a similar situation with usb ports what die just random and without clear cmos no fix.After a while i fix it using 3party help to flash the firmware usb.


----------



## HolyFist

1usmus said:


> *about new bios:*
> 
> the company's policy does not provide for further support for chipsets of the past generation. Updates will be rare. CH6 is already written off for scrap


Good to know, P5Q Pro, Z87 Pro, C6H, end of line, not buying ASUS ever again. (This excluding the issues i had with my C6H)

In fact old reviews used to mention ASUS boards required less VCore than other brands, which is a lie, i've seen MSI do better overclocks on motherboard reviews, for example, i just don't like MSI at all.

I'll go for ASRock next as i had one in the past and was great, only sucks their supply in Europe is low.


----------



## Pilotasso

which brands support their boards for more than 2 years? Honest question.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

HolyFist said:


> Good to know, P5Q Pro, Z87 Pro, C6H, end of line, not buying ASUS ever again. (This excluding the issues i had with my C6H)
> 
> In fact old reviews used to mention ASUS boards required less VCore than other brands, which is a lie, i've seen MSI do better overclocks on motherboard reviews, for example, i just don't like MSI at all.
> 
> I'll go for ASRock next as i had one in the past and was great, only sucks their supply in Europe is low.


I agree with you totally. 

I used to have a p8p67 pro in the sandy days. It died and I had no choice but to get a ASRock micro atx board as it was hard to find an alternative and that clocked better and has outlived the ASUS board.

I thought paying a premium would help avoid this board dieing. Hopefully it will help and we still get the bios updates/agesa


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Pilotasso said:


> which brands support their boards for more than 2 years? Honest question.


I'm guessing all brands should be in theory. I mean AMD stated AM4 will be supported till 2020. So unless 7nm requires the newest chipset all boards should get at least 1 update next year for the new CPUs.


----------



## Manshonyagger

Pilotasso said:


> which brands support their boards for more than 2 years? Honest question.


AVM!
Honest answer.


----------



## lcbbcl

Pilotasso said:


> which brands support their boards for more than 2 years? Honest question.


You ask the wrong question.
Let me ask you.Do you like the stage of the Uefi as its right now?I don't care about how often i get bios release,i prefer less but stable and i don't accept now to be ok and next to be worst.
I paid more to avoid mediocre boards,and what i got? premium bugs?
And some of people here i am sorry but are "fans" and i am not,i am fan to my wallet.
I did understand the fails at hardware level that can't be fixed but at least the bios to be stable and settings to work as they should.
I don't know about your Uefi, but mine its lagging i don't have a fluid scroll,that its something normal?its a detail i know but still *** is based on windows vista?
Some people miss understand the rage,this go to Asus and Amd, not to Elmor.


----------



## MrXL

AMD said it will support AM4 till 2020 or so. 

Thus they will provide the necessary basecode etc.


However AMD can say all it wants, what matters is whether the Mobo manufacturers (i.c. Asus) also state that they will support till then?


----------



## HolyFist

Pilotasso said:


> which brands support their boards for more than 2 years? Honest question.


At this point i guess any AM4 motherboard since it needs to support new CPUs which i assume Ryzen 2 will be next and maybe end it there if AM4 ends with Ryzen 2 (didn't look it up).

The point is, there's still bugs from first months from when the board was released that haven't been fixed, now with the 2700X i have extra problems which i'm unsure if it's the BIOS or whatever.

The FANs still occasionally go nuts, my H100i was a nightmare randomly going to 100% fan speed at whatever temps, even at 40ºC, an update to BIOS and AI Suite helped despite still happening, just less times.

Using PWM mode didn't help either, now seems fine, but during the 1700 til i got tired and go back to the 4670K was really frustrating.

I don't know if the problem is ASUS or AMD and AGESA, my guess would be both.

ASUS software is pure garbage to begin with and for the record, it's a shame i had this experience with this board but with the useless support ASUS also has, i see no point in buying it anymore.

Plus MSI and Gigabyte have amazing AM4 boards despite the X370 MSI Titanium being overpriced for what it had, seems like the M7 covers that up and more.

I like the X470 Gigabyte that even has RGB on the PCIe slots, but i'll wait until Z490 and for ASRock to do them, if Z490 is barely better the X470 Boards will go down in price anyway so i'll pick one of those.

But it's sad to say that ASUS is going downhill, apart from my issue with PCIe being stuck at x8 (and some other people too) and ASUS support being useless, the C6H still has bugs since day 1 that took months to fix and are basic things such as FAN controls. ._.

Early Access BIOS Kappa


----------



## lcbbcl

Aleluya aleluya after 12H hci 0 errors and i fail ibt with cpu at stock.
Evrika evrika i just discovered that bios flash back don't work anymore,i press he start blinking and then he remain ON all day if i want.


----------



## finalheaven

Its normal for products to receive less support over time. I am still hoping Asus will provide bios updates every once in a while and especially when the next gen (3000 series) is released.


----------



## Xevi

MAD, sucks


----------



## Brko

MrXL said:


> *Official 6101 is up. Hashes seem to be same as Beta. *
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb...239.591340623.1526732027-734609826.1526732027
> 
> 
> 
> *CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 6101*
> 1. Update SMU Firmware to version 43.18.0
> 2. Update RAID driver to version 9.2.0.41.
> 3. Fixed the calibration issues with PWM/DC Q-Fan Tuning


Asus, seriously? 19th April release date and month later uploaded on official site as "official BIOS"? 
This is the worst BIOS ever since for my RIG but since l left it on 4075MHz and RAM on its default, it will do until release of Zen2 or Coffee Lake 8/16...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MishelLngelo

I don't think companies loose interest in advancing BIOS versions but more because ther's nothing more that could be fixed because of HW restrictions. If there's a faulty/inadequate sensor for instance, there's nothing a new BIOS could fix.
I just looked at BIOS versions from some of my past MBs and all of BIOS updates were only thru first year.


----------



## 1usmus

Dump 6101 beta and the final is identical. I talked about this, the company is now busy X470


----------



## hurricane28

MishelLngelo said:


> I don't think companies loose interest in advancing BIOS versions but more because ther's nothing more that could be fixed because of HW restrictions. If there's a faulty/inadequate sensor for instance, there's nothing a new BIOS could fix.
> I just looked at BIOS versions from some of my past MBs and all of BIOS updates were only thru first year.


Exactly man.


----------



## hurricane28

1usmus said:


> Dump 6101 beta and the final is identical. I talked about this, the company is now busy X470


Yes because there is nothing they can do anymore on the C6H... 

C7H is the newer board with new chipset, not that much has changed but still. Again, its not all Asus man its AMD too with their AGESA updates. Aside from the sensor issues, there is nothing " wrong" with the C6H man. I am running the C7H now and to be honest it doesn't feel any different. It seems more stable tho but i have to test this board with my new 2600X chip that will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## VicsPC

hurricane28 said:


> Yes because there is nothing they can do anymore on the C6H...
> 
> C7H is the newer board with new chipset, not that much has changed but still. Again, its not all Asus man its AMD too with their AGESA updates. Aside from the sensor issues, there is nothing " wrong" with the C6H man. I am running the C7H now and to be honest it doesn't feel any different. It seems more stable tho but i have to test this board with my new 2600X chip that will arrive tomorrow.


I'm not sure what sensor issues everyone is having but i do agree that the Asus CPU sensor is a bit off and it seems like software/hardware goes by that (ab for me doesn't report the right temps as it goes by the mobo cpu sensor and not tctl). As for adjusting the fans i can see that being a problem and it's a shame it's not fixed yet. I had the same issue with 1107 though and my d5 pwm pump would reset itself even in DC mode. That's been fixed with 6101 and concerning the fan headers, i have a dozen or so fan on my wc rig. No way I'm running that on a motherboard, fan controller ftw.


----------



## lcbbcl

I think that now its working,i pull out the battery for 6 hours and the psu.Then i was able to flashback 6004.
I reinstalled win10 just to be sure that it was not corrupted in some way.


----------



## CDub07

What is the verdict of a 2700X and higher rate ram on the CH6? I honestly love this board and have no issues out of it. Looking to get a 2700X and just run it stock with the higher frequency. What is the max XFR on a X370 board with the new CPU? Either that or waiting for the Threadripper refresh and jump to a 12C/24T this time.


----------



## Kildar

What are your settings IIMA?




Xevi said:


> MAD, sucks


----------



## Krisztias

If i P-State OC my 2700x, the CPU is downclocking, but not downvolting. I have edited VID and gave offset + 0.0625V. Anybody with the same issue?


----------



## efes34

CDub07 said:


> What is the verdict of a 2700X and higher rate ram on the CH6? I honestly love this board and have no issues out of it. Looking to get a 2700X and just run it stock with the higher frequency. What is the max XFR on a X370 board with the new CPU? Either that or waiting for the Threadripper refresh and jump to a 12C/24T this time.


How mades yours signature. I can not found the site.


----------



## The Sandman

CDub07 said:


> What is the verdict of a 2700X and higher rate ram on the CH6? I honestly love this board and have no issues out of it. Looking to get a 2700X and just run it stock with the higher frequency. What is the max XFR on a X370 board with the new CPU? Either that or waiting for the Threadripper refresh and jump to a 12C/24T this time.


I switched from an 1800x to 2700x (rig in sig), as far as changes in mem OC performance, have not tried for higher freq as of yet (no need). 
Never any issues running 3466MHz C14 on either chip. I would not expect much change from what you have.
Between bios and chip change now have Latency down to 59.x to 60.x ns. 

As for performance gains or difference, 
1800x very stable at 3950MHz @ 1.378v Pstate 0. Memory 3466MH C14. 
2700x running PE3 preset which is 4200MHz @ 1.248v under load (all cores the same) equally stable and like Pstate 0 down clocks when idle but boosts to 4350MHz for any single core needs.




Krisztias said:


> If i P-State OC my 2700x, the CPU is downclocking, but not downvolting. I have edited VID and gave offset + 0.0625V. Anybody with the same issue?


Just mentioning the obvious, I always used Performance Power Plan with min CPU power state at 20%, Global C States Enabled for Pstate OC.




efes34 said:


> How mades yours signature. I can not found the site.


Is this what you're looking for?
http://www.overclock.net/forum/2-new-members/1258253-how-put-your-rig-your-sig.html


----------



## CDub07

The Sandman said:


> I switched from an 1800x to 2700x (rig in sig), as far as changes in mem OC performance, have not tried for higher freq as of yet (no need).
> Never any issues running 3466MHz C14 on either chip. I would not expect much change from what you have.
> Between bios and chip change now have Latency down to 59.x to 60.x ns.


Yeah I'm very happy with the performance I have now. Coming from a Vishera FX -8320E cpu before and getting butt hurt by Core i3s, its nice to have AMD *AND* be at the top again. I think I will just start saving up and get the threadripper refresh and go core crazy.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

hurricane28 said:


> Asus has pissed you off good man lol. You do nothing but complain about Asus..
> 
> I do understand tho but this attitude will get you nowhere man.



they piss me off too and not only with this mobo with the z370-G as well. 
this is a joke and we have to call this ppl out period end of story


----------



## Krisztias

The Sandman said:


> Just mentioning the obvious, I always used Performance Power Plan with min CPU power state at 20%, Global C States Enabled for Pstate OC.[/url]


These are exactly the same settings what i use too. But it's not downvolting. UEFI 6002


----------



## VicsPC

Krisztias said:


> These are exactly the same settings what i use too. But it's not downvolting. UEFI 6002


I always use high performance power plan, couple days ago i decided to just try balanced mode and see what happens. I'm not even using pstates or anything just offset voltage [email protected] Low and behold on balanced power mode it downvolted and downclocked on its own. It's still at 100% core parking for some reason in balanced mode though which i find weird but can be easily changed.


----------



## Kildar

Well... I just ordered a 2700X from NewEgg for $319.

I hope I'm not making a mistake....


----------



## webhito

Kildar said:


> Well... I just ordered a 2700X from NewEgg for $319.
> 
> I hope I'm not making a mistake....


I picked up a used Ch6 and a 1700x for a little more than that. Not sure how much of a difference there is, hopefully a good bump.


----------



## hughjazz44

Kildar said:


> Well... I just ordered a 2700X from NewEgg for $319.
> 
> I hope I'm not making a mistake....


Depends on your expectations. It's definitely better than a 1700X, but whether or not it's $319 better will vary from person to person.

I bought one at launch. I also bought a 1700X at launch. My 1700X topped out at a meager 3.8GHz. I can force feed volts to my 2700X and hit 4.2GHz. 4.1GHz is a more reasonably goal, but even that costs me a lot of volts. I'm currently testing 4.0GHz at a mere 1.25 volts. It might even need less than that.


----------



## Kildar

I run my 1700 @ 3950 1.352v LLC3.


----------



## hughjazz44

Is there a way to get rid of the 10 degree offset on a 2700X?

I'm assuming that the CPU uses Tctl to manage its boost and XFR, so I'd prefer if it used the actual, lower, reported temp.


----------



## MishelLngelo

hughjazz44 said:


> Is there a way to get rid of the 10 degree offset on a 2700X?
> 
> I'm assuming that the CPU uses Tctl to manage its boost and XFR, so I'd prefer if it used the actual, lower, reported temp.


Just use HW Info, it shows both temps https://www.hwinfo.com/download.php


----------



## Dbsjej56464

After a few days of 6101 I can safely say I'm quite happy with my setup.

Games are running sweet, there's no bugs that seem to affect me. 

Currently at 3.9Ghz 1.35v LLC2 and its spot on.

Now if something can be done to improve the sensors I'd be very happy


----------



## VicsPC

Sideways2k said:


> After a few days of 6101 I can safely say I'm quite happy with my setup.
> 
> Games are running sweet, there's no bugs that seem to affect me.
> 
> Currently at 3.9Ghz 1.35v LLC2 and its spot on.
> 
> Now if something can be done to improve the sensors I'd be very happy


I may be behind in the loop but what's going on with the sensors? and which ones?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

VicsPC said:


> I may be behind in the loop but what's going on with the sensors? and which ones?


The mobo sensors are wrong to what they are set. For example I have 1.36v DRAM in bios. Sensors show 1.395v. 

Same with Vcore (SVI2 1.35v) mobo sensor 1.417v. Even soc is like this. Really annoying


----------



## VicsPC

Sideways2k said:


> The mobo sensors are wrong to what they are set. For example I have 1.36v DRAM in bios. Sensors show 1.395v.
> 
> Same with Vcore (SVI2 1.35v) mobo sensor 1.417v. Even soc is like this. Really annoying


Ah yea that's not a sensor issue that's just us using software to read voltages, it's the same with temps. I have a sensor in my rad, i start the PC it shows 23°C but if i go into HWinfo my GPU is reading 21°C lol. There's always discrepancies when it comes to sensors voltage and temperatures. I agree that at least the probeit points should be accurate, apparently they seem to be on the C7 but once i get my 2700x over the weekend Ill give it a go and see how accurate the new board is. It does seem to be off in more way then one on the C6 though but once i find stability I'm not worried about voltage readings, I'm not going to 1.4-1.5v anyways in my rig so it's not an issue. 

Here's an example, my 12v reads 11.98 on hwinfo but using my DMM i get 12.05 or something like that so i know there's discrepancies in sensor readings based on software.


----------



## usoldier

Anyone using PE3 that could tell me what voltage offset are you using and LLC please. 

Also i would like to know what voltages are you seeing on max boost while using PE3 . 

Thanks


----------



## lcbbcl

usoldier said:


> Anyone using PE3 that could tell me what voltage offset are you using and LLC please.
> 
> Also i would like to know what voltages are you seeing on max boost while using PE3 .
> 
> Thanks


I use PE4 at full load under IBT i have 1.36V at ~90A and 1.39V at ~57A,this are values at socket.
I have a strange problem,if i raise BCLK my default multi its going down to 36.25X from 37X(2700x default)and CB its not working anymore.
I am soo tired of this bios.


----------



## usoldier

lcbbcl said:


> I use PE4 at full load under IBT i have 1.36V at ~90A and 1.39V at ~57A,this are values at socket.
> I have a strange problem,if i raise BCLK my default multi its going down to 36.25X from 37X(2700x default)and CB its not working anymore.
> I am soo tired of this bios.


If possible could you post your bios settings txt lcbbcl , would love to see them, your are stable at those right? Also does what is your voltage at max boost ?


----------



## chroniclard

PE2, 103.4 bclk, max boost 4497, voltage hit 1.49 ish when single core boosting if I recall correctly. Switched to all core at the moment so unsure, will try it again later.


----------



## usoldier

chroniclard said:


> PE2, 103.4 bclk, max boost 4497, voltage hit 1.49 ish when single core boosting if I recall correctly. Switched to all core at the moment so unsure, will try it again later.


I cant raise my bclk not even 100.6 its unstable and causes corruption on my nvme


----------



## lcbbcl

usoldier said:


> I cant raise my bclk not even 100.6 its unstable and causes corruption on my nvme


For me if i set 100.2+ BCLK the cpu multi will go at 36.3x and in windows will remain at max 3650mhz.
Here are my settings but i am stable at 42.5X,if by "luck" the bios decide to put me 42.75X or 43x then i need to restart the pc until i get 42.5x.
You can set CPU Voltage Frequency to 500 if you don't care soo much about so called vrm efficiency,you will gain more stability.My old intel board was at 500 from day 1 and its still ok.


----------



## usoldier

lcbbcl said:


> For me if i set 100.2+ BCLK the cpu multi will go at 36.3x and in windows will remain at max 3650mhz.
> Here are my settings but i am stable at 42.5X,if by "luck" the bios decide to put me 42.75X or 43x then i need to restart the pc until i get 42.5x.
> You can set CPU Voltage Frequency to 500 if you don't care soo much about so called vrm efficiency,you will gain more stability.My old intel board was at 500 from day 1 and its still ok.


Thanks for the settings m8 <3


----------



## chroniclard

usoldier said:


> I cant raise my bclk not even 100.6 its unstable and causes corruption on my nvme


Oh strange!

Just tried it again, 103.4 bclk, PE3, took offset at -0.3 and LLC3 to get it to pass IBT AVX very high x 10. Single core does use 1.52v when boosting though.

Temps are ok, 72 degrees max on IBT so should be ok.


----------



## usoldier

Dam it still have that ****y bug i cant use PE3 with negative voltage offset cpu stays locked at 4090mhz , does anyone ever had this issue ?


----------



## datspike

usoldier said:


> Dam it still have that ****y bug i cant use PE3 with negative voltage offset cpu stays locked at 4090mhz , does anyone ever had this issue ?


Yup me too. PE3 and PE4 just locks my CPU at all core max boost and high voltages.


----------



## The Sandman

hughjazz44 said:


> Is there a way to get rid of the 10 degree offset on a 2700X?
> 
> I'm assuming that the CPU uses Tctl to manage its boost and XFR, so I'd prefer if it used the actual, lower, reported temp.


Tctl is for fan control etc, I have mine hidden as I don't need to view two temps. Tdie max 95c and Tctl max 105c (95c plus 10c offset) simply choose one and hide/disable the other.



VicsPC said:


> I may be behind in the loop but what's going on with the sensors? and which ones?


Super IO Sensor, not all mobo affected. 
Mine is and I have HWInfo values offset to reflect back of CPU. In my case I need a -.44mV.
source http://www.overclock.net/forum/26506128-post31582.html (if these links work)
Fix in HWInfo http://www.overclock.net/forum/26506270-post31597.html




usoldier said:


> Anyone using PE3 that could tell me what voltage offset are you using and LLC please.
> 
> Also i would like to know what voltages are you seeing on max boost while using PE3 .
> 
> Thanks


PE3 here. Offset sign +, value = auto, CPU LLC = Auto.
2 hrs into Prime95 w/90% memory under load shown below along with bios text file if anyone is interested.


----------



## datspike

I think I've figured out what vcore offset does for BCLK+PE2 overclocking (as PE3 and PE4 are broken for me)

The offset does not lower the voltage as it does for manual (all core fixed) overclocks. 
Lowering the offset makes CPU throttle less under nT load - so CPU figures out that it can up the clocks (and also set whatever voltage it wants). 
On the other side - lowering the offset also lowers the 1T voltages, making the 1-2T loads less stable. 

I.e. -0.025mv = 4.190Mhz all core load, -0.112mv offset = 4.260Mhz all core load (stable, but instant crash when CPU hits 1-2T loads)

BCLK does not affect all core load frequency much, but greatly affects 1T load frequency.

The big downside of this kind of overclocks right now is that there is a lot of extra headroom for all core load frequency, but in my experience I seem to be limited by instability 1-2T voltages if I lower the offset to get the max frequency out of nT load voltages which CPU happens to get. 
We need something which will allow us to change how the voltage\nT load curve looks, like 4 parameters:


Code:


1T frequency (can be done through BCLK)
nT frequency - can be done through lowering the vcore offset, but now it affects 1T voltage making CPU not stable at 1-2T loads.
1T voltage - we need this
nT voltage - we need this


----------



## Dbsjej56464

VicsPC said:


> Ah yea that's not a sensor issue that's just us using software to read voltages, it's the same with temps. I have a sensor in my rad, i start the PC it shows 23°C but if i go into HWinfo my GPU is reading 21°C lol. There's always discrepancies when it comes to sensors voltage and temperatures. I agree that at least the probeit points should be accurate, apparently they seem to be on the C7 but once i get my 2700x over the weekend Ill give it a go and see how accurate the new board is. It does seem to be off in more way then one on the C6 though but once i find stability I'm not worried about voltage readings, I'm not going to 1.4-1.5v anyways in my rig so it's not an issue.
> 
> Here's an example, my 12v reads 11.98 on hwinfo but using my DMM i get 12.05 or something like that so i know there's discrepancies in sensor readings based on software.


Obviously there is going to be a difference in software compared to using a device. But you are wrong. Just read the first page.

I mean we expect a few mv difference but we are talking a massive difference in actual and the reading. In the 20 years of PC gaming and building I have never seen a board so wrong. Heck I've seen £50 motherboards have better readings.

It is unacceptable and if you disagree then you must have more money than sense.


----------



## matthew87

The Sandman said:


> Tctl is for fan control etc, I have mine hidden as I don't need to view two temps. Tdie max 95c and Tctl max 105c (95c plus 10c offset) simply choose one and hide/disable the other.
> 
> 
> Super IO Sensor, not all mobo affected.
> Mine is and I have HWInfo values offset to reflect back of CPU. In my case I need a -.44mV.
> source http://www.overclock.net/forum/26506128-post31582.html (if these links work)
> Fix in HWInfo http://www.overclock.net/forum/26506270-post31597.html
> 
> 
> 
> PE3 here. Offset sign +, value = auto, CPU LLC = Auto.
> 2 hrs into Prime95 w/90% memory under load shown below along with bios text file if anyone is interested.


Is there an easy way to identify if you're effected?

Short of busting out probes and volt meters ?


----------



## bitxan

Hi, can you tell me what is the q-code 7A meaning? happens after spending the whole night off, I force the restart and it works correctly turning it on and off several times in the day until the next day it returns to give the error 7A


----------



## lcbbcl

datspike said:


> I think I've figured out what vcore offset does for BCLK+PE2 overclocking (as PE3 and PE4 are broken for me)
> 
> The offset does not lower the voltage as it does for manual (all core fixed) overclocks.
> Lowering the offset makes CPU throttle less under nT load - so CPU figures out that it can up the clocks (and also set whatever voltage it wants).
> On the other side - lowering the offset also lowers the 1T voltages, making the 1-2T loads less stable.
> 
> I.e. -0.025mv = 4.190Mhz all core load, -0.112mv offset = 4.260Mhz all core load (stable, but instant crash when CPU hits 1-2T loads)
> 
> BCLK does not affect all core load frequency much, but greatly affects 1T load frequency.
> 
> The big downside of this kind of overclocks right now is that there is a lot of extra headroom for all core load frequency, but in my experience I seem to be limited by instability 1-2T voltages if I lower the offset to get the max frequency out of nT load voltages which CPU happens to get.
> We need something which will allow us to change how the voltage\nT load curve looks, like 4 parameters:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 1T frequency (can be done through BCLK)
> nT frequency - can be done through lowering the vcore offset, but now it affects 1T voltage making CPU not stable at 1-2T loads.
> 1T voltage - we need this
> nT voltage - we need this


When i was able to OC using BCLK i got the same +mhz boost on nT or 1T,i don't understand why you say that its not affecting all cores load frequency.If you use PE 1 or 2 that sucks because will down clocking under load "smart cpu",but PE3 and PE4 are like manual OC + boost ability,and won't down clock under full load.i like more this but its not working 100% perfect.
The OC for ryzen its easy to understand,if your CPU need 1.35V for 4.2Ghz i dosen't matter if its 1T or nT you will need to feed that V,but ofc the load will change the equation,its not the same 1.35V at 10A 1-2 cores or 1.35V 90A all cores at load.


----------



## datspike

lcbbcl said:


> If you use PE 1 or 2 that sucks because will down clocking under load "smart cpu",but PE3 and PE4 are like manual OC + boost ability


PE3 and PE4 just lock my cores at max boost 1T frequency. 
It's broken for me.


----------



## VicsPC

Sideways2k said:


> Obviously there is going to be a difference in software compared to using a device. But you are wrong. Just read the first page.
> 
> I mean we expect a few mv difference but we are talking a massive difference in actual and the reading. In the 20 years of PC gaming and building I have never seen a board so wrong. Heck I've seen £50 motherboards have better readings.
> 
> It is unacceptable and if you disagree then you must have more money than sense.


Well that was nice and insulting lol. We all know software is garbage for measuring ANYTHING, there's going to be a variance between reading and actual reference. Now considering not everyone is having the issue as someone mentioned there's a very good possibility that it's a bad batch of sensors. I agree that it's unacceptable but stuff happens the world isn't perfect. As someone else mentioned they use an offset in hwinfo so it reads correctly. Now, once you have your stability set and found and your voltage set and found why does it matter if it reads wrong if you're in a safe voltage range? If you set it to 1.35 in bios and it reads 1.30-1.45v it doesn't really matter if it's in a safe range and it's stable right?


----------



## lcbbcl

VicsPC said:


> Well that was nice and insulting lol. We all know software is garbage for measuring ANYTHING, there's going to be a variance between reading and actual reference. Now considering not everyone is having the issue as someone mentioned there's a very good possibility that it's a bad batch of sensors. I agree that it's unacceptable but stuff happens the world isn't perfect. As someone else mentioned they use an offset in hwinfo so it reads correctly. Now, once you have your stability set and found and your voltage set and found why does it matter if it reads wrong if you're in a safe voltage range? If you set it to 1.35 in bios and it reads 1.30-1.45v it doesn't really matter if it's in a safe range and it's stable right?
> 
> P.S. You guys do know that 44mv is .0.00044v right? That's absolutely NOTHING.


You forgot to release the 0 key its 0.044V and i see a huge diff when you oc and set 1.35V and have 1.394V
In a board advertise as OC potential in marketing its a real and big sucks


----------



## VicsPC

lcbbcl said:


> You forgot to release the 0 key its 0.044V and i see a huge diff when you oc you set 1.35V and have 1.394V
> In a board advertise as OC potential in marketing its a real and big sucks


Yea sorry about that Ill edit my post, it's still not a big deal to 1.35 to 1.39 isn't a massive amount honestly. I deal with electronics all day every day and have done so the past 15 years. Where i see it being an issue is once you get up into unsafe territories,ie 1.5-1.55v. But yes i understand that at such low voltages it makes people worry but again, if you're in a safe range and you're system is stable and your temps are fine why worry so much?


----------



## datspike

Guys, why are you even bother trying to measure on the ProbeIT or motherboard's Vcore reading from HWINFO? Last buildzoid's video on C7H LLC settings clearly shows that SVI2 is the only voltage which can be trusted (+ probeit on C7H as they were fixed)
Afaik it's the voltage feedback from the cpu itself which goes to the vrm controller thus it should be the most accurate one as it was stated from Elmor many times.


----------



## VicsPC

datspike said:


> Guys, why are you even bother trying to measure on the ProbeIT or motherboard's Vcore reading from HWINFO? Last buildzoid's video on C7H LLC settings clearly shows that SVI2 is the only voltage which can be trusted (+ probeit on C7H as they were fixed)
> Afaik it's the voltage feedback from the cpu itself which goes to the vrm controller thus it should be the most accurate one as it was stated from Elmor many times.


I always use SVI2 but if at the hardware level the sensor is already reading wrong then it will still read wrong in software lol.


----------



## lcbbcl

VicsPC said:


> Yea sorry about that Ill edit my post, it's still not a big deal to 1.35 to 1.39 isn't a massive amount honestly. I deal with electronics all day every day and have done so the past 15 years. Where i see it being an issue is once you get up into unsafe territories,ie 1.5-1.55v. But yes i understand that at such low voltages it makes people worry but again, if you're in a safe range and you're system is stable and your temps are fine why worry so much?


Depends of each one taste,but i want to keep the real voltage under 1.4V under load on all cores.
That 44mv can give me at least 25mhz more for all cores.



datspike said:


> Guys, why are you even bother trying to measure on the ProbeIT or motherboard's Vcore reading from HWINFO? Last buildzoid's video on C7H LLC settings clearly shows that SVI2 is the only voltage which can be trusted (+ probeit on C7H as they were fixed)
> Afaik it's the voltage feedback from the cpu itself which goes to the vrm controller thus it should be the most accurate one as it was stated from Elmor many times.


I always measure at the socket and depends of the Uefi revision you can have more or less difference but its still there,i am on par with SVI2 at idle under load SVI2 show me less compared with what i have at socket.How many will do measurements like this?Safe voltage its ambiguous,we talk all cores or 1 2 cores,we say full load or light load? CH6 was a rush that is 100% sure.


----------



## chroniclard

The Sandman said:


> Tctl is for fan control etc, I have mine hidden as I don't need to view two temps. Tdie max 95c and Tctl max 105c (95c plus 10c offset) simply choose one and hide/disable the other.
> 
> 
> Super IO Sensor, not all mobo affected.
> Mine is and I have HWInfo values offset to reflect back of CPU. In my case I need a -.44mV.
> source http://www.overclock.net/forum/26506128-post31582.html (if these links work)
> Fix in HWInfo http://www.overclock.net/forum/26506270-post31597.html
> 
> 
> 
> PE3 here. Offset sign +, value = auto, CPU LLC = Auto.
> 2 hrs into Prime95 w/90% memory under load shown below along with bios text file if anyone is interested.


Thats not bed temperatures there. 

How is the boost frequency?


----------



## datspike

@lcbbcl voltage drop through the socket is around 30mv, so you socket cap reading is +30mv under load.


----------



## Naeem

still waiting for a bios with working APM settings


----------



## The Sandman

matthew87 said:


> Is there an easy way to identify if you're effected?
> 
> Short of busting out probes and volt meters ?


Depends, in my case when I have 1.8v PLL set to 1.800v in Bios and HWinfo claims 1.875v.
Same thing for my Dram voltage, crazy high readings above what is in Bios.
Finally got sick of this crap and measured with MM and verified the -.044mV was what it took to correct readings.




chroniclard said:


> Thats not bed temperatures there.
> 
> How is the boost frequency?


I see 4350MHz single core and a constant 4200MHz on all cores when under load.


----------



## BigT

I know this is a bit off the current topic, but I know many people have had the fan speed issues, where the CPU fan will either get stuck at a certain RPM regardless of CPU temp or just randomly go to full speed and stay there. I have noticed with bios 6101 that my fans work perfectly as long as I do not run Aida64. If I use a program such as hardware monitor the fans never "stick", but if I open Aida64 the fans get stuck in as little as 20min after opening the program.

I hope this fan issue is fixed once and for all in the next bios. How many people experience the fan issue and how many people have success when not running Aida64. 

I prefer Aida64 as it shows more temps, such as GPU VRM.


----------



## lcbbcl

datspike said:


> @lcbbcl voltage drop through the socket is around 30mv, so you socket cap reading is +30mv under load.


So this +30mv apply at full load under the worst scenario?because at 1T and idle readings match with hwinfo 



BigT said:


> I know this is a bit off the current topic, but I know many people have had the fan speed issues, where the CPU fan will either get stuck at a certain RPM regardless of CPU temp or just randomly go to full speed and stay there. I have noticed with bios 6101 that my fans work perfectly as long as I do not run Aida64. If I use a program such as hardware monitor the fans never "stick", but if I open Aida64 the fans get stuck in as little as 20min after opening the program.
> 
> I hope this fan issue is fixed once and for all in the next bios. How many people experience the fan issue and how many people have success when not running Aida64.
> 
> I prefer Aida64 as it shows more temps, such as GPU VRM.


Forget about aida64 because many complain about the same bug ,use Hwinfo64


----------



## Anty

Worth seeing


----------



## WR-HW95

So is mem vrm weak or why I can run 2 stcks on 1.43V while anything over 1.4V is unstable with 4 sticks?


----------



## seansplayin

I know this is the C6H thread but I know there are some brilliant followers of this thread so please don't get upset. 

just built a second Gen Ryzen system and I'm having lots of trouble getting a decent memory speed regardless of how loose I set the timings. 
New system is C7H with 2700x and uses the same memory as my C6h+1800x system which is G-skill F4-4266C19D-16GTZKW 16GB. 
Ryzen Dram Calculator fails, Stilt's 3466 profile fails, 3600 profile fails no matter what I try I can't get this system stable. 
I've left CPU completely stock and tried SOC 1-1.15v, Dram 1.4-1.51 with 1.5v being the most stable. VTTDDR set at 1 and 2 increments above 50%dram voltage, VDDP at 2.53, 1.8V PLL at 1.9v, ProcODT 48-68ohms, CLDO 400-950mv and basically every variation listed in Ryzen Dram Calculator in versions 1.1.0 beta2 and 1.2.0 beta2 for Tertiary, CAD buss and voltage pages. Changing digi+ setting of Current limit, VRM frequency and LLC for SOC and Dram deson't seem to make any difference. 
honestly the only thing I can think of is the VDDP voltage in AI suite shows 0.4v and even though I entered .900mv in Bios. On my C6H/1800x system AI Suite actually implements the voltage I enter in the bios where it seems the C7H does not.
the C7H also seems to have some imput lag in bios sometimes taking over 10 seconds just to change from one field to another, is anyone else experiencing this. when I built this system one week ago I flashed the latest bios v.0601. 

My 1800 system on the other hand runs like a champ scoring 173/1913 in Cinebench and 5079/28190 in Geekbench
If anyone can think of something I haven't tried please please reply


----------



## lcbbcl

seansplayin said:


> I know this is the C6H thread but I know there are some brilliant followers of this thread so please don't get upset.
> 
> just built a second Gen Ryzen system and I'm having lots of trouble getting a decent memory speed regardless of how loose I set the timings.
> New system is C7H with 2700x and uses the same memory as my C6h+1800x system which is G-skill F4-4266C19D-16GTZKW 16GB.
> Ryzen Dram Calculator fails, Stilt's 3466 profile fails, 3600 profile fails no matter what I try I can't get this system stable.
> I've left CPU completely stock and tried SOC 1-1.15v, Dram 1.4-1.51 with 1.5v being the most stable. VTTDDR set at 1 and 2 increments above 50%dram voltage, VDDP at 2.53, 1.8V PLL at 1.9v, ProcODT 48-68ohms, CLDO 400-950mv and basically every variation listed in Ryzen Dram Calculator in versions 1.1.0 beta2 and 1.2.0 beta2 for Tertiary, CAD buss and voltage pages. Changing digi+ setting of Current limit, VRM frequency and LLC for SOC and Dram deson't seem to make any difference.
> honestly the only thing I can think of is the VDDP voltage in AI suite shows 0.4v and even though I entered .900mv in Bios. On my C6H/1800x system AI Suite actually implements the voltage I enter in the bios where it seems the C7H does not.
> the C7H also seems to have some imput lag in bios sometimes taking over 10 seconds just to change from one field to another, is anyone else experiencing this. when I built this system one week ago I flashed the latest bios v.0601.
> 
> My 1800 system on the other hand runs like a champ scoring 173/1913 in Cinebench and 5079/28190 in Geekbench
> If anyone can think of something I haven't tried please please reply


4266mhz you can't reach so fast try first 3600mhz
WTTDR 1 2 increments above 50%?that is too much,duno how its ch7 with reports,but ch6 its a mess,and if i set 1.35V i have 1.345V ,try to use 50% VTTDR from Dram V value.
PLL 1.9V duno why you want to use so much.
Use what calculator says,don't go to the extreme with values if are high dosen't mean that are OK.
In my testing most important its Dram voltage,ProcODT,VTTDDR.
Aim first safe profile from there its easy to reach fast or extreme.


----------



## Krisztias

Guys! I experiencing mouse stuttering from the first day with my 2700x when i play youtube video or videos/movies from my hard drive. With CPU at stock/PE/P-sate OC. Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## lcbbcl

Krisztias said:


> Guys! I experiencing mouse stuttering from the first day with my 2700x when i play youtube video or videos/movies from my hard drive. With CPU at stock/PE/P-sate OC. Has anyone experienced this?


Try this steps https://windowsreport.com/mouse-lag-windows-10/


----------



## seansplayin

lcbbcl said:


> 4266mhz you can't reach so fast try first 3600mhz
> WTTDR 1 2 increments above 50%?that is too much,duno how its ch7 with reports,but ch6 its a mess,and if i set 1.35V i have 1.345V ,try to use 50% VTTDR from Dram V value.
> PLL 1.9V duno why you want to use so much.
> Use what calculator says,don't go to the extreme with values if are high dosen't mean that are OK.
> In my testing most important its Dram voltage,ProcODT,VTTDDR.
> Aim first safe profile from there its easy to reach fast or extreme.


hi thanks for the reply. I'm not trying to get the memory working at 4266, I don't think that will ever happen on Ryzen, 4266 is just what my ram is spec'd at. I'm having troubles getting anything above 3333 stable.


----------



## Bigdog302

I upgraded to a Ryzen 7 2700X and I am very happy with it. I upgraded the memory to a G.Skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZR memory kit and I could only get it to run stable is clocking it to 3466 at the 3600 kits timings. does anyone have experience with this memory kit and what clocks and timings are you using? at the current stage it is only marginally faster than the old F4-3200C14D-16GTZR kit running at the Stilt's fast timings.


----------



## Bigdog302

I forgot to mention in my earlier post, I am using a Asus Crosshair VI with the 2700X and 3600 memory. it does have the Samsung B-Die IC. here is a CPU Z validation. I am running looser timings than this.
https://valid.x86.fr/x0mnk6


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Bigdog302 said:


> I upgraded to a Ryzen 7 2700X and I am very happy with it. I upgraded the memory to a G.Skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZR memory kit and I could only get it to run stable is clocking it to 3466 at the 3600 kits timings. does anyone have experience with this memory kit and what clocks and timings are you using? at the current stage it is only marginally faster than the old F4-3200C14D-16GTZR kit running at the Stilt's fast timings.


I mean... both are B-die based kits of similar binning. Next better quality kit is 3600C15 stuff.

You could've strecthed your 3200C14 kit to Stilt's 3466MHz 15-15-15-35 1T profile with a little more voltage...


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Bigdog302 said:


> I upgraded to a Ryzen 7 2700X and I am very happy with it. I upgraded the memory to a G.Skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZR memory kit and I could only get it to run stable is clocking it to 3466 at the 3600 kits timings. does anyone have experience with this memory kit and what clocks and timings are you using? at the current stage it is only marginally faster than the old F4-3200C14D-16GTZR kit running at the Stilt's fast timings.


Your CPU might have a bad IMC. 

My 1700X does, won't be stable above 3200Mhz and I need GDM on.

Try 1mus calculator. Works for some


----------



## mito1172

Hello. If the motherboard is m2 ssd, does the video card work 8x?


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Hello... would this be a good board for a Ryzen 2400G that I'm using with a discrete GPU card? My low-end motherboard got a fried BIOS, and I want to leave room for growth to a hexacore or octacore or whatever Ryzen's future brings. Are any slots disabled with a 2400G? I know the GPU slots run at 8x, but on some boards some slots get disabled, and sometimes the m.2 gets throttled (I own a cheap nvme drive) I want to know if it does that.


----------



## lcbbcl

PloniAlmoni said:


> Hello... would this be a good board for a Ryzen 2400G that I'm using with a discrete GPU card? My low-end motherboard got a fried BIOS, and I want to leave room for growth to a hexacore or octacore or whatever Ryzen's future brings. Are any slots disabled with a 2400G? I know the GPU slots run at 8x, but on some boards some slots get disabled, and sometimes the m.2 gets throttled (I own a cheap nvme drive) I want to know if it does that.


Not worth for a 2400G,i know that you have a discrete but in the future you can't use just the IGPU if you want because this board don't have video output.
I do believe that your CPU have less pcie lanes,thats why you are stuck at 8x with discrete graphic card.
For future if you get a new cpu get a board from the same generation.
I won't spend more then 120$ 130$ for a board using 2400G


----------



## The Sandman

PloniAlmoni said:


> Hello... would this be a good board for a Ryzen 2400G that I'm using with a discrete GPU card? My low-end motherboard got a fried BIOS, and I want to leave room for growth to a hexacore or octacore or whatever Ryzen's future brings. Are any slots disabled with a 2400G? I know the GPU slots run at 8x, but on some boards some slots get disabled, and sometimes the m.2 gets throttled (I own a cheap nvme drive) I want to know if it does that.


No issues here with a Samsung 960 m.2 and GPU at 16x. Both are running as they should.
Sad that for the second or third day in a row we can not upload attachments again, so sad OCN. Makes it tough to help others.


----------



## VicsPC

Works fine here.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

lcbbcl said:


> Not worth for a 2400G,i know that you have a discrete but in the future you can't use just the IGPU if you want because this board don't have video output.
> I do believe that your CPU have less pcie lanes,thats why you are stuck at 8x with discrete graphic card.
> For future if you get a new cpu get a board from the same generation.
> I won't spend more then 120$ 130$ for a board using 2400G


The problem with that is, that there are no boards that cheap with either x470 or the ability to flash BIOSes without getting the AMD CPU-kit except for very cheap A320/B350 boards from ASRock that have new BIOSes installed that wouldn't be suitable if I want to upgrade to an octacore later, or another x370 Pro4 that also is a bit weak for an octacore and I had bad luck with already in terms of RAM and BIOS features (no Soac setting or LLC). I could get a $140 x470 'board perhaps though, but I can get a decent price on a CH6 and be future-proof. What I want to know is if it has those other drawbacks, besides the 8x GPU that I already mentioned I knew about. Sadly, so far, nobody's been able to answer.


----------



## Bigdog302

Dr. Vodka said:


> I mean... both are B-die based kits of similar binning. Next better quality kit is 3600C15 stuff.
> 
> You could've strecthed your 3200C14 kit to Stilt's 3466MHz 15-15-15-35 1T profile with a little more voltage...


how much more voltage? I ran my 3200 kit at 1.4 volts. I am trying to run at a safe voltage with my ram. what is the max safe voltage 24/7 of G.Skill B-Die based memory? Basically I am going to use my old 3200 G.Skill kit to build my daughter a rig with that and my old 1600X.


----------



## lcbbcl

PloniAlmoni said:


> The problem with that is, that there are no boards that cheap with either x470 or the ability to flash BIOSes without getting the AMD CPU-kit except for very cheap A320/B350 boards from ASRock that have new BIOSes installed that wouldn't be suitable if I want to upgrade to an octacore later, or another x370 Pro4 that also is a bit weak for an octacore and I had bad luck with already in terms of RAM and BIOS features (no Soac setting or LLC). I could get a $140 x470 'board perhaps though, but I can get a decent price on a CH6 and be future-proof. What I want to know is if it has those other drawbacks, besides the 8x GPU that I already mentioned I knew about. Sadly, so far, nobody's been able to answer.


At this point all the boards incompatible because of bios should have be recalled and flashed with a bios to support ryzen+,if the board don't have a option like C6H to flashback.
C6H i won't say that its future-proof,this boards have important flaws ,from crap sensors to vrm design(a fan will help alot),bios at least for me its ok if you use the cpu at default,such thing you can do with a cheaper board.If you try to OC then welcome to the madness.
C7H i would say that if a future-proof,try to get a x370 taichi it is better in my opinion,i had one for 1 week and i like it more.Good things never drop in price too much.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

lcbbcl said:


> At this point all the boards incompatible because of bios should have be recalled and flashed with a bios to support ryzen+,if the board don't have a option like C6H to flashback.


From what I gather, not only have no motherboards been "recalled" (that rarely happens, what happens is old stock gets sold till its gone), and CH is one of the few motherboards with a flashback option.



> C7H i would say that if a future-proof,try to get a x370 taichi it is better in my opinion,i had one for 1 week and i like it more.Good things never drop in price too much.


I was looking into the x470 taichi, maybe that's a better choice as it has video i/o, what are the drawbacks in comparison to the CH6?


----------



## lcbbcl

PloniAlmoni said:


> I was looking into the x470 taichi, maybe that's a better choice as it has video i/o, what are the drawbacks in comparison to the CH6?


I don't own a x470 taichi,i wait to see next alpha uefi for C6H and if its crap like the last one,i will get for sure a asrock,maybe the new z490 if they will launch.
Try to get more info from different forums,and don't pay too much attention on youtube,most of the reviewers just know to change the vcore and load dram profile.A board capability can be saw when you OC.


----------



## usoldier

Hey guys ive been playing with PE3 currently iam with: 

Cpu voltage Offset + 0.01250V
LLC2 
Soc 1.0750v
Dram 3200
Full load voltage = 1.334v @ 4124mhz
Gaming boots 4 cores to 4348mhz max voltage seen while boosting 4 cores 1.556v <- this is my main doubt 
Max Temps 71cº 

No issues on tests and general usage( gaming  ) for 2 days now. 

Do you guys think i can run 24/7 using this settings?


----------



## lcbbcl

usoldier said:


> Hey guys ive been playing with PE3 currently iam with:
> 
> Cpu voltage Offset + 0.01250V
> LLC2
> Soc 1.0750v
> Dram 3200
> Full load voltage = 1.334v @ 4124mhz
> Gaming boots 4 cores to 4348mhz max voltage seen while boosting 4 cores 1.556v <- this is my main doubt
> Max Temps 71cº
> 
> No issues on tests and general usage( gaming  ) for 2 days now.
> 
> Do you guys think i can run 24/7 using this settings?


I use the same,but 1331V LLC5 at 4.2ghz and voltage will spike just when boost kick,like default so i don't see any problem at 1.5V but 1T.I was not able to measure any spike under full load,duno if we have the ultimate llc version but its not acting the same compared to my previous intel platform.
When you use PE 3 or 4 its your ratio changing after your reboot the pc?


----------



## PloniAlmoni

lcbbcl said:


> I don't own a x470 taichi,i wait to see next alpha uefi for C6H and if its crap like the last one,i will get for sure a asrock,maybe the new z490 if they will launch.
> Try to get more info from different forums,and don't pay too much attention on youtube,most of the reviewers just know to change the vcore and load dram profile.A board capability can be saw when you OC.


You need to run alpha BIOSes to get stable? Sounds like something I don't want then, I'm willing to run alpha BIOSes, but not when the release and beta ones are typically worse.


----------



## usoldier

lcbbcl said:


> I use the same,but 1331V LLC5 at 4.2ghz and voltage will spike just when boost kick,like default so i don't see any problem at 1.5V but 1T.I was not able to measure any spike under full load,duno if we have the ultimate llc version but its not acting the same compared to my previous intel platform.
> When you use PE 3 or 4 its your ratio changing after your reboot the pc?


I dont understand what you mean by cpu ration i have it at default on bios, do you set it and a specific multiplier and if so why do you do it ?


----------



## Krisztias

lcbbcl said:


> Try this steps https://windowsreport.com/mouse-lag-windows-10/


Thanks for the tipp!


----------



## lcbbcl

usoldier said:


> I dont understand what you mean by cpu ration i have it at default on bios, do you set it and a specific multiplier and if so why do you do it ?


Because of the multi(ratio) bug at least for me,if i raise the BCLK above 100 my default ratio will go to 36.25x so i set PE3 and manual ratio to 37x.
50% of the times PE3 its 41x ,but when i reboot my pc i can have 40.8x 41x 41.3x 41.5x etc this is killing me because if i am stable at 41x with X voltage,at next reboot i can have 41.5x and i am not stable anymore


----------



## usoldier

lcbbcl said:


> Because of the multi(ratio) bug at least for me,if i raise the BCLK above 100 my default ratio will go to 36.25x so i set PE3 and manual ratio to 37x.
> 50% of the times PE3 its 41x ,but when i reboot my pc i can have 40.8x 41x 41.3x 41.5x etc this is killing me because if i am stable at 41x with X voltage,at next reboot i can have 41.5x and i am not stable anymore


KK got it thanks ill be checking it


----------



## y0bailey

I'm no longer stable on 6101 with O.C.D.P 3200mhz with Hynix MFR ram (8gbx2). Corsair LPX 3200mhz. For awhile this was out of the box stable, now with 6101 I'm boned. Any ideas?


----------



## hughjazz44

y0bailey said:


> I'm no longer stable on 6101 with O.C.D.P 3200mhz with Hynix MFR ram (8gbx2). Corsair LPX 3200mhz. For awhile this was out of the box stable, now with 6101 I'm boned. Any ideas?


I have this kit.

Try changing DRAM voltage to 1.4v and leaving all other settings at the standard XMP profile.


----------



## varyak

y0bailey said:


> I'm no longer stable on 6101 with O.C.D.P 3200mhz with Hynix MFR ram (8gbx2). Corsair LPX 3200mhz. For awhile this was out of the box stable, now with 6101 I'm boned. Any ideas?


I also had issues with Hynix MFR 3200Mhz on 6101, I went back to 1701 as it's still the most stable one for me, hopefully they fix it again in future versions.


----------



## alex656

y0bailey said:


> I'm no longer stable on 6101 with O.C.D.P 3200mhz with Hynix MFR ram (8gbx2). Corsair LPX 3200mhz. For awhile this was out of the box stable, now with 6101 I'm boned. Any ideas?


Same problem here; now i am on 6101 with 3066mhz instead of 3200mhz and the system seems stable.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Guys who are having issues with Hynix Ram.

Might be worth comparing RTC from the old bios to the new. Perhaps 6101 has slightly different default auto settings? Seems odd that they've gone backwards with ram speeds. 
I'm on b-die so can't test myself.


----------



## VicsPC

Im on 6101 with Hynix ram and running 3200mhz no problem. Ive set my strap and timings manually, running 1.45v. I've given up on stability testing so can't tell you if it's stable or not but you may need to add more vcore, that's been the case with older BIOSes.


----------



## Targonis

alex656 said:


> Same problem here; now i am on 6101 with 3066mhz instead of 3200mhz and the system seems stable.


Did you bump the RAM voltage to 1.41 instead of the default 1.35?


----------



## alex656

Targonis said:


> Did you bump the RAM voltage to 1.41 instead of the default 1.35?


I have not tried yet; for now it's ok with 3066 mhz, the performance looks very similar compared to 3200.
I will try 1.41V as soon as possible.


----------



## y0bailey

alex656 said:


> I have not tried yet; for now it's ok with 3066 mhz, the performance looks very similar compared to 3200.
> I will try 1.41V as soon as possible.


I just tried it at 1.42v and not stable for me at 3200mhz. Anything starting with 6XXX versions of this BIOS hate my Hynix Ram hard-core. I also tried the dram calc values (ALL OF THEM manually entered), and still not stable. 

Back down to 3066 it is. So much time wasted. 


Where can I find 1701 BIOS? I haven't been able to locate it.


----------



## Nijo

y0bailey said:


> I just tried it at 1.42v and not stable for me at 3200mhz. Anything starting with 6XXX versions of this BIOS hate my Hynix Ram hard-core. I also tried the dram calc values (ALL OF THEM manually entered), and still not stable.
> 
> Back down to 3066 it is. So much time wasted.
> 
> 
> Where can I find 1701 BIOS? I haven't been able to locate it.


Same for me with Hynix and Bios 6XXX. So I´m glad that it´s not only on me...

Bios 3502 looks stable for me https://www.mediafire.com/folder/xcheoyf3gq1e4/Release


----------



## grunstyle

Having Corsair 3200 Hynix MFR running at 3333 stable with 1.44vdram 1.05 SOC / 16-15-15-17-26-59.480 on 6101 bios. Posted the screen with settings before.


----------



## alex656

y0bailey said:


> I just tried it at 1.42v and not stable for me at 3200mhz. Anything starting with 6XXX versions of this BIOS hate my Hynix Ram hard-core. I also tried the dram calc values (ALL OF THEM manually entered), and still not stable.
> 
> Back down to 3066 it is. So much time wasted.
> 
> 
> Where can I find 1701 BIOS? I haven't been able to locate it.


http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb...9.1902812233.1527526887-1088991625.1522169825


----------



## lcbbcl

I have B-die and i need 1.39V for dram using 6101 for 3200mhz extreme,and before i had stable at 1.34V so something has changed


----------



## mito1172

y0bailey said:


> I just tried it at 1.42v and not stable for me at 3200mhz. Anything starting with 6XXX versions of this BIOS hate my Hynix Ram hard-core. I also tried the dram calc values (ALL OF THEM manually entered), and still not stable.
> 
> Back down to 3066 it is. So much time wasted.
> 
> 
> Where can I find 1701 BIOS? I haven't been able to locate it.


There are 1701 here


https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## mickeykool

usoldier said:


> Hey guys ive been playing with PE3 currently iam with:
> 
> Cpu voltage Offset + 0.01250V
> LLC2
> Soc 1.0750v
> Dram 3200
> Full load voltage = 1.334v @ 4124mhz
> Gaming boots 4 cores to 4348mhz max voltage seen while boosting 4 cores 1.556v <- this is my main doubt
> Max Temps 71cº
> 
> No issues on tests and general usage( gaming  ) for 2 days now.
> 
> Do you guys think i can run 24/7 using this settings?


I have the same setup, (sorta) but how do u get the "gaming" 4 cores to load up while gaming? I missing something?


----------



## usoldier

mickeykool said:


> I have the same setup, (sorta) but how do u get the "gaming" 4 cores to load up while gaming? I missing something?


I have no idea man i can replicate this always ive been playing WOT mostly it always loads 4 cores at 4350


----------



## elmor

Beta BIOS 6201

- AGESA 1.0.0.2c
- Fixes fan calibration wrongly detecting 90+% min duty
- Fixes APM settings (restore power on AC loss)
- Adds an ACPI-WMI interface for sensor readings. It's the first release and may still have bugs. For example there's an issue where some temperatures and VRM current will read 0 at the moment. Latest HWInfo64 Beta will pick this up, not sure about others. This is the SIO sensor fix you've been waiting for. It will only be working fully when all software are using it.

C6H http://www.mediafire.com/file/gj3ux0orwyh5ehm/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-6201.zip 2c796be0adc8a691759ccbbe78bacfb67a0c3048760a0dd3617aa47d40c4990a
C6H WIFI http://www.mediafire.com/file/uaoqy04mh0e0av9/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-6201.zip a6a1df807e3fd750e91cb842b69e3cc1b62707df663e7098d255fe1efed8ba43
C6E http://www.mediafire.com/file/eeb2gsx69pces6o/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-6201.zip 715a2408e8a77dfca0868d6628acc30b1874800a5a49b66c97a3348481334bc2


----------



## VicsPC

elmor said:


> Beta BIOS 6201
> 
> - AGESA 1.0.0.2c
> - Fixes fan calibration wrongly detecting 90+% min duty
> - Fixes APM settings (restore power on AC loss)
> - Adds an ACPI-WMI interface for sensor readings. It's the first release and may still have bugs. For example there's an issue where some temperatures and VRM current will read 0 at the moment. Latest HWInfo64 Beta will pick this up, not sure about others. This is the SIO sensor fix you've been waiting for. It will only be working fully when all software are using it.
> 
> C6H http://www.mediafire.com/file/gj3ux0orwyh5ehm/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-6201.zip 2c796be0adc8a691759ccbbe78bacfb67a0c3048760a0dd3617aa47d40c4990a
> C6H WIFI http://www.mediafire.com/file/uaoqy04mh0e0av9/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-6201.zip a6a1df807e3fd750e91cb842b69e3cc1b62707df663e7098d255fe1efed8ba43
> C6E http://www.mediafire.com/file/eeb2gsx69pces6o/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-6201.zip 715a2408e8a77dfca0868d6628acc30b1874800a5a49b66c97a3348481334bc2


Well then Elmor and thank you for the continuing hard work. Hopefully people will stop whining (if only for one day).


----------



## bbowseroctacore

awesome - thanx elmor - will give it a bash on the weekend.


----------



## BUFUMAN

I cant belive that you say whining.... We paid for a Premium Product, after 1Year and 3 Month first attempt to fix Sensor.

Anyway.
@elmor thank you, i will try it.


----------



## Naeem

elmor said:


> Beta BIOS 6201
> 
> - AGESA 1.0.0.2c
> - Fixes fan calibration wrongly detecting 90+% min duty
> - Fixes APM settings (restore power on AC loss)
> - Adds an ACPI-WMI interface for sensor readings. It's the first release and may still have bugs. For example there's an issue where some temperatures and VRM current will read 0 at the moment. Latest HWInfo64 Beta will pick this up, not sure about others. This is the SIO sensor fix you've been waiting for. It will only be working fully when all software are using it.
> 
> C6H http://www.mediafire.com/file/gj3ux0orwyh5ehm/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-6201.zip 2c796be0adc8a691759ccbbe78bacfb67a0c3048760a0dd3617aa47d40c4990a
> C6H WIFI http://www.mediafire.com/file/uaoqy04mh0e0av9/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-6201.zip a6a1df807e3fd750e91cb842b69e3cc1b62707df663e7098d255fe1efed8ba43
> C6E http://www.mediafire.com/file/eeb2gsx69pces6o/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-6201.zip 715a2408e8a77dfca0868d6628acc30b1874800a5a49b66c97a3348481334bc2



finally APM settings fixed going to try it now


----------



## VicsPC

BUFUMAN said:


> I cant belive that you say whining.... We paid for a Premium Product, after 1Year and 3 Month first attempt to fix Sensor.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> @elmor thank you, i will try it.


Because not everyone is having the issue, it's a small batch and it's not Asus fault, they don't make the sensors as far as i know. It's the same with most mobo manufacturers hardly any of em make the entirety of the board. It happens in EVERYTHING man. People forget how everyone who paid 200,000$ for a Ferrari 458 and the glue caught on fire and a dozen or so cars caught on fire. Took ferrari a couple months to fix that issue as well btw, it happens man the world isn't perfect.


----------



## BUFUMAN

You are right. But the Asus support thinks everything is ok and send my MB back to me, they could change it...

@elmor
After first flash> black screen stuck on Code 7A, had to reset the system with clear cmos (flashed clean)

changed some little settings Code 7A after a reboot, just hit reset this time and system was booting again

ok this version of hwinfo dont read that WMI


----------



## Naeem

VicsPC said:


> Because not everyone is having the issue, it's a small batch and it's not Asus fault, they don't make the sensors as far as i know. It's the same with most mobo manufacturers hardly any of em make the entirety of the board. It happens in EVERYTHING man. People forget how everyone who paid 200,000$ for a Ferrari 458 and the glue caught on fire and a dozen or so cars caught on fire. Took ferrari a couple months to fix that issue as well btw, it happens man the world isn't perfect.



We have paid money to Asus and everything on that motherboard is sold to us by Asus so if something is not working i am not going to run away to someone in china that you made it wrong it's Asus's duty to check the quality of those not mine we are not talking about open source free hardware here we are talking about a premium product from a multi billion dollar company


----------



## Anty

BUFUMAN said:


> ok this version of hwinfo dont read that WMI



is this 5.84 or older?


----------



## VicsPC

Naeem said:


> We have paid money to Asus and everything on that motherboard is sold to us by Asus so if something is not working i am not going to run away to someone in china that you made it wrong it's Asus's duty to check the quality of those not mine we are not talking about open source free hardware here we are talking about a premium product from a multi billion dollar company


Agreed but whining about the problem isn't going to make it solve itself, you guys do know it takes time right? There isn't just one mobo that needs BIOS updates, theres MANY. You guys should be glad there's even beta BIOSes to test in the first place, theres no such thing in MSI or Gigabyte forums. It is what it is, we take the good with the bad, it's a brand new platform, brand new architecture. Of course there's going to be TONS of issues that's to be expected, was the same with LGA2011 when that came out, that still has problems that hasn't been fixed yet. You take the good with the bad unfortunately. But guess what? My gigabyte Gaming 5 died within 4 days of owning it with my 1700x, because the motherboards were in such shortage i couldn't even get a replacement, i was issue a refund by my retailer who didnt even know when theyd get ANY X370s in stock, i was stuck for 2weeks without my rig, i didn't complain sometimes stuff just happens. I have no issues with my C6 apart from the odd crap BIOS but i just revert. I've not had sensor issues since day 1.


----------



## Naeem

VicsPC said:


> Agreed but whining about the problem isn't going to make it solve itself, you guys do know it takes time right? There isn't just one mobo that needs BIOS updates, theres MANY. You guys should be glad there's even beta BIOSes to test in the first place, theres no such thing in MSI or Gigabyte forums. It is what it is, we take the good with the bad, it's a brand new platform, brand new architecture. Of course there's going to be TONS of issues that's to be expected, was the same with LGA2011 when that came out, that still has problems that hasn't been fixed yet. You take the good with the bad unfortunately. But guess what? My gigabyte Gaming 5 died within 4 days of owning it with my 1700x, because the motherboards were in such shortage i couldn't even get a replacement, i was issue a refund by my retailer who didnt even know when theyd get ANY X370s in stock, i was stuck for 2weeks without my rig, i didn't complain sometimes stuff just happens. I have no issues with my C6 apart from the odd crap BIOS but i just revert. I've not had sensor issues since day 1.



if no one whine about it asus don't really care i am only guy here who whined about APM settings and they are fixed almost after 9 months same with so many issues


----------



## VicsPC

Naeem said:


> if no one whine about it asus don't really care i am only guy here who whined about APM settings and they are fixed almost after 9 months same with so many issues


Well there's a difference between posting the problem and whining about it but yes, 9 months is quite too long for an issue to go unresolved, but then again Nvidia/AMD/Microsoft/etc etc also do the same so it's not just Asus.


----------



## BUFUMAN

had to go back to 6002. RAM OC is not possible for the first time with my board.


----------



## usoldier

Preliminary Testing New BIOS 6201 : 

Fans working fine no bug until now. I use manual tunning since ive got the board and realy never had a issue with it i know many user did. 

PE3 not being able to use a minus offset - fixed ( YAY ) 

PE2 Bosting is Diferent before full load was 4090mhz now 4124mhz - using same settings has before. 

Sensor using HWinfo64 seam to be working fine.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Just flashed 6201 using the afuefi manual method. Using hwinfo 5.84 the EC section is much bigger and more detailed than ever before











I'll configure my OC back and we'll see how it goes.


---------

edit:










AIDA64 5.97.4600 reports AGESA version as 1.0.0.2, not 1.0.0.2c. 
6101 also reported 1.0.0.2


----------



## Dbsjej56464

elmor said:


> Beta BIOS 6201
> 
> - AGESA 1.0.0.2c
> - Fixes fan calibration wrongly detecting 90+% min duty
> - Fixes APM settings (restore power on AC loss)
> - Adds an ACPI-WMI interface for sensor readings. It's the first release and may still have bugs. For example there's an issue where some temperatures and VRM current will read 0 at the moment. Latest HWInfo64 Beta will pick this up, not sure about others. This is the SIO sensor fix you've been waiting for. It will only be working fully when all software are using it.
> 
> C6H http://www.mediafire.com/file/gj3ux0orwyh5ehm/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-6201.zip 2c796be0adc8a691759ccbbe78bacfb67a0c3048760a0dd3617aa47d40c4990a
> C6H WIFI http://www.mediafire.com/file/uaoqy04mh0e0av9/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-6201.zip a6a1df807e3fd750e91cb842b69e3cc1b62707df663e7098d255fe1efed8ba43
> C6E http://www.mediafire.com/file/eeb2gsx69pces6o/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-6201.zip 715a2408e8a77dfca0868d6628acc30b1874800a5a49b66c97a3348481334bc2


Thank you @elmor! I will test and let you know how it goes.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Anty said:


> BUFUMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok this version of hwinfo dont read that WMI /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> 
> 
> is this 5.84 or older?
Click to expand...

5.84 should be i allways update


----------



## Dr. Vodka

BUFUMAN said:


> had to go back to 6002. RAM OC is not possible for the first time with my board.


Strange. I was able to go straight to 3466MHz as usual, I'll have to stress test of course but so far so good.



Spoiler



Quick test. No cold boot issues nor double booting, as usual. Need to dial in settings and stress test.












Memory voltage reported through the EC sensor is now much more accurate than before. 1.4v vDIMM set in BIOS would result in 1.439-1.462v in software readings, now it's in the 1.417-1.439v range (taking into account this motherboard reports in 22mV steps). As for the rest of the voltages, they all seem to be reported much more accurately, too. Loving this change so far!

Of course measuring with a DMM at the back of the socket is the best case scenario for accuracy, yet at least we're now one step closer to having software measurements that are more useful.

Idle readings:



Spoiler















--------------------------------------------------------------------

edit:


Backed down to Stilt's 3200MHz CL14 "safe" 1.4v profile as I can't be bothered to dial in 3466MHz right now
P0 set to 3700MHz, 1.2v, CPB disabled
Relaxed EDC enabled
Performance bias enabled (set to CB15)
LLC auto
basically the same settings I was using on 6101 save for 3466MHz CL15 profile which I'll stabilize later


load readings:



Spoiler



Prime95 28.10, in place FFTs, 128k as recommended by Stilt to maximize CPU focused testing and power consumption












yeah, those values are much more accurate than before, less "jumpy". I haven't seen vDIMM being reported in the 1.462v range yet. It was well worth the wait.

Thank you @elmor!  If I come across any glitches like the ones you warned us about I'll report about it. Such a breath of fresh air!


----------



## Plissken

Why I have this on 6201? HWInfo 5.84-3450

edit
Ok for some reason I had monitoring disabled, don't know why. I just re-enabled it by right clicking ASUS EC => Enable monitoring


----------



## noko59

BUFUMAN said:


> I cant belive that you say whining.... We paid for a Premium Product, after 1Year and 3 Month first attempt to fix Sensor.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> @elmor thank you, i will try it.


Premium Customers buy high end boards every year


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Plissken said:


> Why I have this on 6201? HWInfo 5.84-3450
> 
> edit
> Ok for some reason I had monitoring disabled, don't know why. I just re-enabled it by right clicking ASUS EC => Enable monitoring


Right click ASUS EC and enable it


----------



## Dbsjej56464

I've had a good experience so far with 6201.

First thing is I can now have gear down mode disabled and tight timings. 
But the strangest thing is I can now run 3.9Ghz at 1.30v rather than 1.35v. Don't understand it but I ran IBT for an hour and it was fine for my needs. Can't complain.

@elmor I like the new sensor config! I was beginning to lose hope! However I still have around 30mv readout difference on vcore and dram voltage. Other than that it's great! Thanks

Also on the previous bios my max VRM temp was around 50c now it's gone up to 79c! That's after stress test and then a round of BF1


----------



## mito1172

elmor said:


> Beta BIOS 6201
> 
> - AGESA 1.0.0.2c
> - Fixes fan calibration wrongly detecting 90+% min duty
> - Fixes APM settings (restore power on AC loss)
> - Adds an ACPI-WMI interface for sensor readings. It's the first release and may still have bugs. For example there's an issue where some temperatures and VRM current will read 0 at the moment. Latest HWInfo64 Beta will pick this up, not sure about others. This is the SIO sensor fix you've been waiting for. It will only be working fully when all software are using it.
> 
> C6H http://www.mediafire.com/file/gj3ux0orwyh5ehm/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-6201.zip 2c796be0adc8a691759ccbbe78bacfb67a0c3048760a0dd3617aa47d40c4990a
> C6H WIFI http://www.mediafire.com/file/uaoqy04mh0e0av9/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-6201.zip a6a1df807e3fd750e91cb842b69e3cc1b62707df663e7098d255fe1efed8ba43
> C6E http://www.mediafire.com/file/eeb2gsx69pces6o/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-6201.zip 715a2408e8a77dfca0868d6628acc30b1874800a5a49b66c97a3348481334bc2


Thank you. they said support was over


----------



## CodyPredy

Any improvement on the standard RAM profiles on 6201(stability and clock speeds)?
A bit reluctant on flashing it unless some improvements on that side. @elmor thanks for the disclaimers and progress on the board page regarding the newer BIOS releases. Keep up the good work.


----------



## mtrai

Okay I am just wondering for those fan control freaks (grin) would you be interested in a bios with these options and more? I honestly do not know what these do since I control all my fans and pumps with controllers.

I created an album with all the fan controls that are actually available with screenshot of most everything else I unlocked or unhid. The fan controls are only hidden.

This is just C6HWiFi 6201 beta bios. I was gonna uload a few screen shots but the forums is not unloading them. Please look through the album.

https://imgur.com/a/bQUUKMu


----------



## usoldier

What Version of HWinfo64 should we use the latest beta is version: 5.83-3440 and the Stable version is 5.84 ? 

So is the Beta older then the stable/final version ?


----------



## Kildar

Well, I got my 2700X in today so I loaded up 6201 and installed my 2700x.

Running at 4250 all cores pretty easy.

CoreTemp has 61C under full load HWI has 71.3.
CPU-z has 1.330 vCore and HWi has 1.356 vCore.

Using P0 @ 4250, don't remember my voltages though...

Got my Gskill 3200 Samsung B-die up to 3333 with Stilt's safe settings.

Still testing...


----------



## Mumak

Always use the latest HWiNFO version.
The new WMI sensor interface is supported in HWiNFO since cca version 5.82, but I recommend using the latest one 5.84.
It changes the layout of some sensors in HWiNFO - you won't see the ITE sensor anymore, the ASUS EC will now contain all mainboard sensors.
If you see some (or all) items disabled now, it might be because you previously disabled the EC sensor. Just hit the Ins key (or right-click + Enable Monitoring) on the sensor heading.
If you see distorted sensors like @BUFUMAN, then it's most probably because you have custom sensor order defined. Because of the above mentioned change you might need to do a "Restore Original Order" from sensor settings - layout.


----------



## usoldier

Mumak said:


> Always use the latest HWiNFO version.
> The new WMI sensor interface is supported in HWiNFO since cca version 5.82, but I recommend using the latest one 5.84.
> It changes the layout of some sensors in HWiNFO - you won't see the ITE sensor anymore, the ASUS EC will now contain all mainboard sensors.
> If you see some (or all) items disable now, it might be because you previously disabled the EC sensor. Just hit the Ins key (or right-click + Enable Monitoring) on the sensor heading.
> If you see distorted sensors like BUFUMAN, then it's most probably because you have customer sensor order defined. Because of the above mentioned change you might need to do a "Restore Original Order" from sensor settings - layout.


Thanks for your quick reply keep up the awsome work <3


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Mumak said:


> Always use the latest HWiNFO version.
> The new WMI sensor interface is supported in HWiNFO since cca version 5.82, but I recommend using the latest one 5.84.
> It changes the layout of some sensors in HWiNFO - you won't see the ITE sensor anymore, the ASUS EC will now contain all mainboard sensors.
> If you see some (or all) items disabled now, it might be because you previously disabled the EC sensor. Just hit the Ins key (or right-click + Enable Monitoring) on the sensor heading.
> If you see distorted sensors like @BUFUMAN, then it's most probably because you have custom sensor order defined. Because of the above mentioned change you might need to do a "Restore Original Order" from sensor settings - layout.


Are there any settings which can help fix my vcore and ram voltage being wrong? Thanks for all the hard work!


----------



## Nijo

Bios 6201 works good for me so far. 
First 6XXX-Bios to boot @3200 16-18-18-38 with 4x G.Skill F4-3200C16-8GTZR Hynix.
Running now 16-15-17-26 with 1.35V, CPU "auto".
@elmor Thanks for the good work.


----------



## Mumak

Sideways2k said:


> Are there any settings which can help fix my vcore and ram voltage being wrong? Thanks for all the hard work!


All values are provided as read from hardware. For Vcore you should get the most reliable value as "CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)".
If you feel any of the values are off by a constant value, you can adjust them in Sensor Settings - Custom - Customize values.


----------



## Kildar

Kildar said:


> Well, I got my 2700X in today so I loaded up 6201 and installed my 2700x.
> 
> Running at 4250 all cores pretty easy.
> 
> CoreTemp has 61C under full load HWI has 71.3.
> CPU-z has 1.330 vCore and HWi has 1.356 vCore.
> 
> Using P0 @ 4250, don't remember my voltages though...
> 
> Got my Gskill 3200 Samsung B-die up to 3333 with Stilt's safe settings.
> 
> Still testing...


Well stress tests pass fine but PUBG crashes or crashes my system....


----------



## Plissken

Had to go back to 6001 once again... all was fine with 6201 except (again) fan issue, noisy and spinning up just like 6004 and 6101. If only the fan behaviour were like 6001...


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Mumak said:


> All values are provided as read from hardware. For Vcore you should get the most reliable value as "CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)".
> If you feel any of the values are off by a constant value, you can adjust them in Sensor Settings - Custom - Customize values.


Thank you! I normally use SVI2 TFN, it's more of an OCD thing with the mobo sensor lol.


Best bios by far for my system


----------



## usoldier

Loving Bios so far iam now stable (3200% HCIMemtest) with low timings at 3200 :


----------



## Yviena

Hmm the sensor readings with the new bios hwinfo64 5.84 still measures around 0.07-0.09mv less than what i have set in bios for SoC/VRAM i'm really unsure if i should set the SoC/VRAM to 1.2/1.5v then...


----------



## Mumak

You won't get different (more accurate) sensor values with the new BIOS.
The difference here is in how those values are read from system - previous methods were prone to cause issues on some systems.


----------



## Ryoz

elmor said:


> Beta BIOS 6201
> 
> - AGESA 1.0.0.2c
> - Fixes fan calibration wrongly detecting 90+% min duty
> - Fixes APM settings (restore power on AC loss)
> - Adds an ACPI-WMI interface for sensor readings. It's the first release and may still have bugs. For example there's an issue where some temperatures and VRM current will read 0 at the moment. Latest HWInfo64 Beta will pick this up, not sure about others. This is the SIO sensor fix you've been waiting for. It will only be working fully when all software are using it.
> 
> C6H http://www.mediafire.com/file/gj3ux0orwyh5ehm/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-6201.zip 2c796be0adc8a691759ccbbe78bacfb67a0c3048760a0dd3617aa47d40c4990a
> C6H WIFI http://www.mediafire.com/file/uaoqy04mh0e0av9/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-6201.zip a6a1df807e3fd750e91cb842b69e3cc1b62707df663e7098d255fe1efed8ba43
> C6E http://www.mediafire.com/file/eeb2gsx69pces6o/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-6201.zip 715a2408e8a77dfca0868d6628acc30b1874800a5a49b66c97a3348481334bc2





Mumak said:


> You won't get different (more accurate) sensor values with the new BIOS.
> The difference here is in how those values are read from system - previous methods were prone to cause issues on some systems.


after flash to 6201 and using hwinfo 5.84, windows is reporting these error in system event log

Windows 10 x64 1803



> AMLI: ACPI BIOS is attempting to read from an illegal IO port address (0x40), which lies in the 0x40 - 0x43 protected address range. This could lead to system instability. Please contact your system vendor for technical assistance.
> 
> AMLI: ACPI BIOS is attempting to write to an illegal IO port address (0x40), which lies in the 0x40 - 0x43 protected address range. This could lead to system instability. Please contact your system vendor for technical assistance.


----------



## elguero

I'm thinking about flipping my 1700x any idea what's a fair price to sell this up?


----------



## DevilX

Hey guys,

any suggestions from Linux users how to get the sensors to work?
I use Arch linux and at the moment I only have the CPU temperature and a fan with speed 0.


----------



## Anty

Which kernel and lm-sensors you use?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

I'm also getting errors in the event log:

AMLI: ACPI BIOS is attempting to read from an illegal IO port address (0x40), which lies in the 0x40 - 0x43 protected address range. This could lead to system instability. Please contact your system vendor for technical assistance.

AMLI: ACPI BIOS is attempting to write to an illegal IO port address (0x40), which lies in the 0x40 - 0x43 protected address range. This could lead to system instability. Please contact your system vendor for technical assistance.


----------



## Krisztias

Hy!
I think i'm missing something. My PE2 OC draws more power, than PE3. With PE2 all core load is by 4090MHz, with PE3 by 4115MHz (AI Tunder default, 99.8MHz, UEFI 6201), but power draw is less (125W). ??? Other people say, they getting an all core boost from 4200MHz. What should i set, to get the boost so high? What do you think guys, what can be wrong with my settings?
Thank you.


----------



## grunstyle

With latest bios i'm stable at 3400 on Hynix MFR! Yay!


----------



## DevilX

Anty said:


> Which kernel and lm-sensors you use?


lm_sensors 3.4.0-4
linux-amd-staging-drm-next-git 4.17.741042.d64547a1cfa8-1

$ sensors
asus-isa-0000
Adapter: ISA adapter
cpu_fan: 0 RPM

amdgpu-pci-0b00
Adapter: PCI adapter
vddgfx: +0.85 V 
fan1: 1044 RPM
temp1: +34.0°C (crit = +79.0°C, hyst = -273.1°C)
power1: 16.08 W (cap = 300.00 W)

k10temp-pci-00c3
Adapter: PCI adapter
temp1: +32.2°C (high = +70.0°C)


----------



## Anty

You didn't run this command before, right?
sudo sensors-detect

Otherwise you would have bunch of voltages reported even with older versions.


----------



## PACE

Has anyone experienced this bootloop before?
https://photos.app.goo.gl/XPMc65AvvMLRNEsK8

Board works fine on 2700X but my 1800X has this loop. Tried different RAM (known working, worked with this CPU before too), tried different RAM slots.

Hits 27 and then restarts - manual doesn't have 27 Q code listed unfortunately.


----------



## neur0cide

grunstyle said:


> With latest bios i'm stable at 3400 on Hynix MFR! Yay!


 Please define "stable". How do you determine stability?
Could you pls also provide an RTC screenshot of your settings.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Mumak said:


> Always use the latest HWiNFO version.
> The new WMI sensor interface is supported in HWiNFO since cca version 5.82, but I recommend using the latest one 5.84.
> It changes the layout of some sensors in HWiNFO - you won't see the ITE sensor anymore, the ASUS EC will now contain all mainboard sensors.
> If you see some (or all) items disabled now, it might be because you previously disabled the EC sensor. Just hit the Ins key (or right-click + Enable Monitoring) on the sensor heading.
> If you see distorted sensors like @BUFUMAN, then it's most probably because you have custom sensor order defined. Because of the above mentioned change you might need to do a "Restore Original Order" from sensor settings - layout.


Thank You now it works


----------



## grunstyle

neur0cide said:


> Please define "stable". How do you determine stability?
> Could you pls also provide an RTC screenshot of your settings.


I need to do more tests to define it as 24/7 stable. But for now i can say stable since i have done
30 minutes in TM5, over 200% MemTestPro, 1,5 hours in Watch Dogs2
And i'm sure since i was stable 24/7 on 3333.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

grunstyle said:


> I need to do more tests to define it as 24/7 stable. But for now i can say stable since i have done
> 30 minutes in TM5, over 200% MemTestPro, 1,5 hours in Watch Dogs2
> And i'm sure since i was stable 24/7 on 3333.


Stability is relevant to your personal needs! Quite impressive nonetheless. If you can, try disable Gear Down Mode, games run much smoother with it off IMO.


----------



## VicsPC

Sideways2k said:


> Stability is relevant to your personal needs! Quite impressive nonetheless. If you can, try disable Gear Down Mode, games run much smoother with it off IMO.


Unfortunately for most ram kits, especially anything above 3333mhz they are rated at 2T to begin with. Some people get it to run in 1T some don't. For me at 3200mhz Hynix Corsair ram is never ever stable with geardown mode off. It would fail at like 125% in memtest.


----------



## DevilX

Anty said:


> You didn't run this command before, right?
> sudo sensors-detect
> 
> Otherwise you would have bunch of voltages reported even with older versions.


I've already exectuted that. I get the message No sensors detected


----------



## Anty

Are you using BIOS from yesterday or one of previous?


----------



## DevilX

I used 6101 and 6201 from yesterday and some before. It's always the same.

P.S. of course all questions answered with yes


----------



## Dbsjej56464

VicsPC said:


> Unfortunately for most ram kits, especially anything above 3333mhz they are rated at 2T to begin with. Some people get it to run in 1T some don't. For me at 3200mhz Hynix Corsair ram is never ever stable with geardown mode off. It would fail at like 125% in memtest.


Ah that's a shame! I've been able to finally disable it with the new bios, although I'm using B-die kit. Still impressive nonetheless


----------



## Anty

DevilX - I'll check with kubuntu 18.04 tomorrow.
Anyway it worked fine for me for a long time.


----------



## VicsPC

Sideways2k said:


> Ah that's a shame! I've been able to finally disable it with the new bios, although I'm using B-die kit. Still impressive nonetheless


Yea i think even the gskill 3600CL15 i plan on getting is rated at 2T so might try 1T with geardown enabled because im not sure it can do 1T at 3533/3600. It might with voltage though i just dont hav eit yet to try.


----------



## datspike

@VicsPC this is my daily config with those 3600C15 dimms.

Can be useful to mention that I have a 900rpm 120 fan over the ram so they never get warmer than 42C even in gaming.


Spoiler


----------



## 1usmus

6201 is great , my 960pro working same as hdd 5400 rpm, *write speed 80mb/s* 

M2 driver 2.2 , 2.3 , 3.0
windows 1803
spectre meltdown disabled 
bios 6201 default

pic before : https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Hw_kbN9OGS2h2EPMdOiONAMOBhes96e2

*UPD*
solved : 
reinstal 6201 + power plan: balanced -> high perfomance -> balanced 

pic after : https://drive.google.com/open?id=156TgjukUOHbExKNbyaGKmfNsTT1ZM-fv


----------



## usoldier

Seams fine here 1usmus here my 960evo


----------



## 1usmus

usoldier said:


> Seams fine here 1usmus here my 960evo


solved : 
again reinstal 6201 + power plan: balanced -> high perfomance -> balanced


----------



## y0bailey

Still on the HYNIX 3200mhz struggle bus. Can't get stable. I'm going to try the DRAM calc settings one more time today, then just give up and go back to 3066. I feel like I'm doing something wrong here, but I had 3200mhz VERY EASILY with DOCP on 1701.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Back on 6201

-Flashed with cmos clear again
-changed to 3333mhz Ram clock, reboot all fine
-Tighten subtimings
-reboot fine

What i recognized is the reboot time increased extremely.
No Memory training, after a change in uefi no more endless waiting to post and boot.


----------



## usoldier

1usmus said:


> solved :
> again reinstal 6201 + power plan: balanced -> high perfomance -> balanced


Nice glad you manage to solve it m8 , i had issue with speed before and solved it with reinstall of the nvme driver again, i think it went bad because on the new big windows update.


----------



## mtrai

BUFUMAN said:


> Back on 6201
> 
> -Flashed with cmos clear again
> -changed to 3333mhz Ram clock, reboot all fine
> -Tighten subtimings
> -reboot fine
> 
> What i recognized is the reboot time increased extremely.
> No Memory training, after a change in uefi no more endless waiting to post and boot.


Check if you next reboot is slow. IIRC one change I think was the memory clear was set to auto and is now set to disable as default. I need to check just to make sure. Which means once you pass memory training it will not try to train memory on restarts after a successful memory training.


----------



## mtrai

1usmus said:


> solved :
> again reinstal 6201 + power plan: balanced -> high perfomance -> balanced


After installing this bios for some reason my power plans changed to...min processor states are back 100%. So just saying for people to check out their power plans...glad you got it fixed. 

Also I already did a C6H modded bios...in the other thread about modded bios. I also enabled all those nifty fan controls people complain about not having. I do not know how they work since I use AIO pumps and fan controllers and not my MB other then one dummy connector.



mtrai said:


> I just finished installing my modded C6H bios. It has all the usual stuff that 1usmus does but I left the spread spectrum at defaults. It also has every possible fan control that the bios has...all is unhidden. And lastly there are a lot of other hidden options that I have un-hid
> Remember to flash it following the instructions in first post.
> 
> C6H 6201 modded bios link: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1UeCW-y3gQobfrB0VL3_emcvHwR-SClV1


----------



## toxzl2

Good evening guys,

I only have 2 problems with my C6H and I hope you can help me to solve this

Already upgraded to 6201 but it happened in all previous BIOS:

Memory does not turn on when I hit the power button. It has to reboot by itself as you can see on the Q-Led. Orange Red (Memories are off) and then Orange (Memories turned on) Red White Green, successful post. I don't know if this is a normal boot cycle or somehow the memories are not turning on initially. 

https://www.youtube.com/edit?video_referrer=watch&video_id=pG4fiA0PZtE

Second, which I did not find a solution so I stop trying to solve that. If I don't turn on my monitor before turning on my computer, Q-Led will stay on White Led until I shut down or restart my computer. It goes straight to Windows and everything seems fine but White Led won't change so I have to restart to not see any Boot Cycle LEDs light up on Windows. Orange Red White Green and no more LEDs and Q-Led showing 24 or 40 which means everything is running perfectly fine.

Thank you guys and I hope you can give me a hand in here.


----------



## Nijo

y0bailey said:


> Still on the HYNIX 3200mhz struggle bus. Can't get stable. I'm going to try the DRAM calc settings one more time today, then just give up and go back to 3066. I feel like I'm doing something wrong here, but I had 3200mhz VERY EASILY with DOCP on 1701.


Don´t know if it helps you, but I can tell you how I did it:

Clear CMOS
Install Bios 6201
Clear CMOS
set VRAM Boot & VRAM 1.35V and all the other settings I need (Fan-Control, BankGroupSwap disabled etc.), no CPU-OC and no RAM-OC!
Reboot, Bios did ProcODT 60 Ohm, GearDown enabled and CR 1T automatically
set RAM-Frequency 3200 and XMP-Timings 16-18-18-18-38 manually (except tRC, left it like the rest "auto")
Reboot
all fine 

I hope, this could help you.


----------



## VicsPC

Nijo said:


> Don´t know if it helps you, but I can tell you how I did it:
> 
> Clear CMOS
> Install Bios 6201
> Clear CMOS
> set VRAM Boot & VRAM 1.35V and all the other settings I need (Fan-Control, BankGroupSwap disabled etc.), no CPU-OC and no RAM-OC!
> Reboot, Bios did ProcODT 60 Ohm, GearDown enabled and CR 1T automatically
> set RAM-Frequency 3200 and XMP-Timings 16-18-18-18-38 manually (except tRC, left it like the rest "auto")
> Reboot
> all fine
> 
> I hope, this could help you.


For my hynix i used 1.45v for both voltages doesnt have an issue, ive even gone down to 14/16/34 timings and 800% coverage with memtest and had no errors. Hynix LOVES more voltage, i think im at either 1.0 or 1.1v on soc im back to stock timings now.


----------



## mito1172

6201 no problem. power plan ryzen


----------



## CeltPC

Flashed to 6201 yesterday with no issues at all, just following normal process. Running 3.95 GHz on my 1700, with 3466 MHz Stilt timings, everything is stable. I did also experience the Windows Power Plan going to min processor states of 100%. Just changed it back, and all is well. No idea why that occurred.

Thanks @elmor as usual!


----------



## Krisztias

Very successful RAM OC. LOL


----------



## CodyPredy

Did anyone notice a temperature drop or changes with 6201. Just out of curiosity - I'm using 6101 and I think I might have configured them to run silently a bit too aggressively which is causing temperature spikes from time to time - had my first crash yesterday (I was fiddling around with Discord 1080p streaming which ramped up the fans a bit).

Do you guys recommend any software that logs the temperature variation which I can use to get the temperature curves after a crash? Thanks


----------



## Dbsjej56464

CodyPredy said:


> Did anyone notice a temperature drop or changes with 6201. Just out of curiosity - I'm using 6101 and I think I might have configured them to run silently a bit too aggressively which is causing temperature spikes from time to time - had my first crash yesterday (I was fiddling around with Discord 1080p streaming which ramped up the fans a bit).
> 
> Do you guys recommend any software that logs the temperature variation which I can use to get the temperature curves after a crash? Thanks


I noticed the CPU temp from Mobo was low. I was playing BF1 last night had a few rounds. The max temp the mobo reported on the CPU was 49c. But SVI said 70c which is more accurate. 

Slightly OT but does anyone else have temp spikes for 1-2 seconds when playing bf1? Literally no other game does that and it skews my temps as in reality my CPU is 55c in BF1 minus the spikes.


----------



## Nagorak

I started a separate thread about this, but it was suggested I repost here in this megathread: 

I recently purchased an "open box" CHVI Hero from Newegg. I've heard a lot of good things about this board, so I had positive expectations for it. Unfortunately, it's been nothing but trouble for me so far. In fact it is one of the worst AM4 boards I've used to date, and I've used about half a dozen. Although sold as "open box", the way it was packaged makes me wonder if it was in fact a refurbished board, and maybe it wasn't repaired properly?

There are basically two problems that I'm having, although they might be the same problem:

Problem 1) Voltage provided is significantly lower than voltage requested. For example, I request 1.39v for DRAM voltage, but the board reports 1.373 voltage. I set SOC voltage to 1.15v, but only get 1.12v. These are the numbers reported both in the BIOS and also by HWINFO64. The voltages are low even at idle. Considering the system is also unstable it makes me think that there is more to this than just a reporting bug. _I guess the question is whether this is normal behavior for this board? Is it normal to request 1.39v and get only 1.373v, and basically the same for every other voltage?_

Problem 2) Ryzen 1700 processor known to be perfectly stable at 3.7 GHz at 1.2625v on multiple boards (Gigabyte X370 Gaming K7 and 5, Asus X370 Prime Pro, Asrock B350 & X370 boards) will not work at that speed even with voltage set to 1.35v. At 1.2625v the system reboots before getting into windows, and at 1.35v it gets into Windows but reboots shortly afterwards. In fact, even at stock I have to set LLC to 3 and set what I consider a fairly high SOC voltage of 1.15v to get the system to not reboot like this.

All of this is on the latest BIOS. The PSU is a 500W EVGA Gold rated. I did only plug in the 8 pin CPU power connector (not the extra 4 pin), since I'm not sure the PSU even has the extra 4 pin (I'd have to dig out the extra cables), but the processor worked fine on plenty of other boards with only an 8 pin connector.

If anyone has any ideas please let me know. Is it possible the specific board I've got here is just defective, or do I just have something set wrong?


----------



## Kildar

I must say Windows loads 10x faster with the 2700X I have (even at stock) as opposed to the 1700 (overclocked) I had.


----------



## Jackalito

Kildar said:


> I must say Windows loads 10x faster with the 2700X I have (even at stock) as opposed to the 1700 (overclocked) I had.



You mean like the memory training at boot thanks to the new CPU?
I'm still on the fence about selling my 1700X and go for a 2700X once I find a good deal.


----------



## Kildar

Jackalito said:


> You mean like the memory training at boot thanks to the new CPU?
> I'm still on the fence about selling my 1700X and go for a 2700X once I find a good deal.


No that's about the same. For me that's still just a few secinds.
I mean from the time windows starts to load to desktop.


----------



## y0bailey

I just re-did the DRAM TIMING CALC app, every setting, and I'm stable at 3200mhz. Thank goodness. Takes a lot of time to get plugged in, but worth it to just hit it 100%, dig through the weird settings on the first page, and be done with it. Still not as easy as DOCP like I had in the past, but I'm stable 3200mhz Hynix MFR 16-17-17-30-60 (as calc recommends)


----------



## hughjazz44

Nagorak said:


> I started a separate thread about this, but it was suggested I repost here in this megathread:
> 
> I recently purchased an "open box" CHVI Hero from Newegg. I've heard a lot of good things about this board, so I had positive expectations for it. Unfortunately, it's been nothing but trouble for me so far. In fact it is one of the worst AM4 boards I've used to date, and I've used about half a dozen. Although sold as "open box", the way it was packaged makes me wonder if it was in fact a refurbished board, and maybe it wasn't repaired properly?
> 
> There are basically two problems that I'm having, although they might be the same problem:
> 
> Problem 1) Voltage provided is significantly lower than voltage requested. For example, I request 1.39v for DRAM voltage, but the board reports 1.373 voltage. I set SOC voltage to 1.15v, but only get 1.12v. These are the numbers reported both in the BIOS and also by HWINFO64. The voltages are low even at idle. Considering the system is also unstable it makes me think that there is more to this than just a reporting bug. _I guess the question is whether this is normal behavior for this board? Is it normal to request 1.39v and get only 1.373v, and basically the same for every other voltage?_
> 
> Problem 2) Ryzen 1700 processor known to be perfectly stable at 3.7 GHz at 1.2625v on multiple boards (Gigabyte X370 Gaming K7 and 5, Asus X370 Prime Pro, Asrock B350 & X370 boards) will not work at that speed even with voltage set to 1.35v. At 1.2625v the system reboots before getting into windows, and at 1.35v it gets into Windows but reboots shortly afterwards. In fact, even at stock I have to set LLC to 3 and set what I consider a fairly high SOC voltage of 1.15v to get the system to not reboot like this.
> 
> All of this is on the latest BIOS. The PSU is a 500W EVGA Gold rated. I did only plug in the 8 pin CPU power connector (not the extra 4 pin), since I'm not sure the PSU even has the extra 4 pin (I'd have to dig out the extra cables), but the processor worked fine on plenty of other boards with only an 8 pin connector.
> 
> If anyone has any ideas please let me know. Is it possible the specific board I've got here is just defective, or do I just have something set wrong?


Problem 1 is normal. Don't worry about voltages being reported lower than the set value. 

Problem 2, I can't really offer much help. I've only ever owned a C6H, and I've had a 1700X and a 2700X.


----------



## seansplayin

Nagorak said:


> I started a separate thread about this, but it was suggested I repost here in this megathread:
> 
> I recently purchased an "open box" CHVI Hero from Newegg. I've heard a lot of good things about this board, so I had positive expectations for it. Unfortunately, it's been nothing but trouble for me so far. In fact it is one of the worst AM4 boards I've used to date, and I've used about half a dozen. Although sold as "open box", the way it was packaged makes me wonder if it was in fact a refurbished board, and maybe it wasn't repaired properly?
> 
> There are basically two problems that I'm having, although they might be the same problem:
> 
> Problem 1) Voltage provided is significantly lower than voltage requested. For example, I request 1.39v for DRAM voltage, but the board reports 1.373 voltage. I set SOC voltage to 1.15v, but only get 1.12v. These are the numbers reported both in the BIOS and also by HWINFO64. The voltages are low even at idle. Considering the system is also unstable it makes me think that there is more to this than just a reporting bug. _I guess the question is whether this is normal behavior for this board? Is it normal to request 1.39v and get only 1.373v, and basically the same for every other voltage?_
> 
> Problem 2) Ryzen 1700 processor known to be perfectly stable at 3.7 GHz at 1.2625v on multiple boards (Gigabyte X370 Gaming K7 and 5, Asus X370 Prime Pro, Asrock B350 & X370 boards) will not work at that speed even with voltage set to 1.35v. At 1.2625v the system reboots before getting into windows, and at 1.35v it gets into Windows but reboots shortly afterwards. In fact, even at stock I have to set LLC to 3 and set what I consider a fairly high SOC voltage of 1.15v to get the system to not reboot like this.
> 
> All of this is on the latest BIOS. The PSU is a 500W EVGA Gold rated. I did only plug in the 8 pin CPU power connector (not the extra 4 pin), since I'm not sure the PSU even has the extra 4 pin (I'd have to dig out the extra cables), but the processor worked fine on plenty of other boards with only an 8 pin connector.
> 
> If anyone has any ideas please let me know. Is it possible the specific board I've got here is just defective, or do I just have something set wrong?


if the voltages a slightly below were you've set them it's likely just a measuring error, Buildzoid talked about this recently in a video, that said if you really want to know for sure get a high quality multi-meter and measure from the board it's self. 
If you've overclocked the cpu and adding more vcore gets you further into the boot process you have your answer, add more vcore or lower clocks. 
why are you increasing the soc voltage, are you trying to push sure fast memory, if so perhaps it's your memory causing the problem. Also running high memory clocks will slightly increase the required vcore to make the CPU completely stable. 
If your not running memory above 3200mt/s return SOC voltage to "Auto"
My 1800x on C6H required additional vcore to clock above 3900mhz.


----------



## Nagorak

seansplayin said:


> if the voltages a slightly below were you've set them it's likely just a measuring error, Buildzoid talked about this recently in a video, that said if you really want to know for sure get a high quality multi-meter and measure from the board it's self.
> If you've overclocked the cpu and adding more vcore gets you further into the boot process you have your answer, add more vcore or lower clocks.
> why are you increasing the soc voltage, are you trying to push sure fast memory, if so perhaps it's your memory causing the problem. Also running high memory clocks will slightly increase the required vcore to make the CPU completely stable.
> If your not running memory above 3200mt/s return SOC voltage to "Auto"
> My 1800x on C6H required additional vcore to clock above 3900mhz.


Yeah, I was running tight timings on Samsung B-die at 3333 MHz. I'm going to try to resetting to defaults and leaving the memory at stock and just try overclocking the CPU and see what happens. If it's still unstable that way then I'll try swapping the PSU. Something really weird is going on as 3.7 GHz isn't really an aggressive overclock, and I know the chip should be able to handle it.


----------



## y0bailey

y0bailey said:


> I just re-did the DRAM TIMING CALC app, every setting, and I'm stable at 3200mhz. Thank goodness. Takes a lot of time to get plugged in, but worth it to just hit it 100%, dig through the weird settings on the first page, and be done with it. Still not as easy as DOCP like I had in the past, but I'm stable 3200mhz Hynix MFR 16-17-17-30-60 (as calc recommends)


WHELP...no crashing all night in PUBG, but didn't pass overnight P95, so not stable RAM OC. SO CLOSE, but so far away. 

Going to try to back everything down to 16-18-18-36-75 and see if I can get that stable.


----------



## 3200MHz

**deleted**


----------



## musty2018

elmor some feedback on the Asus CH6 board with the latest bios being 6201 i have the following problems : 

39.25X multi all cores from 39.5X on 6101. running the 2700X

Cold boot issues even at 2133mhz. all stock this is beyond a joke for a £250 motherboard i paid for it at launch and issue which should of been fixed months ago. 

also crazy CPU voltage on the 2700X when run at stock. when i have run CPU at 4.0ghz with 1.3v and performs better and lower temps.

issues with this motherboard need fixing as this is shocking support by asus considering this was meant to be one of the rog flagship motherboards by Asus.


----------



## toxzl2

Good evening guys,

I have a problem with my C6H. Already upgraded to 6201 but it happened in all previous BIOS:

Memory does not turn on when I hit the power button. It has to reboot by itself as you can see on the Q-Led. Orange Red (Memories are off) and then Orange (Memories turned on) Red White Green, successful post. I don't know if this is a normal boot cycle or somehow the memories are not turning on initially. 

https://www.youtube.com/edit?video_r...id=pG4fiA0PZtE


----------



## mito1172

I have no problems with the 6201 bios


----------



## kazama

hi, flashed 6201, where is cpu sprectrum now? i always disable it when oc, but on this bios cant find it.


----------



## Neoony

toxzl2 said:


> Good evening guys,
> 
> I have a problem with my C6H. Already upgraded to 6201 but it happened in all previous BIOS:
> 
> Memory does not turn on when I hit the power button. It has to reboot by itself as you can see on the Q-Led. Orange Red (Memories are off) and then Orange (Memories turned on) Red White Green, successful post. I don't know if this is a normal boot cycle or somehow the memories are not turning on initially.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/edit?video_r...id=pG4fiA0PZtE


Fixed video link: [your link is from when you are editing the video]





Simply, you turn on the PC on, it will reboot and then boot?
Does this only happen when you are starting from cold boot? [meaning from no power/from after PSU was off]
I never really watched the LEDs with this "issue", so cant say for sure from the video.

If thats the case, then it might be switching the reference clock from/to internal/external mode.
Try to set AI overclock Tuner to "Default"[internal] and keep RAM VBoot on Auto.
If you set AI overclock Tuner to "Manual" thats external.

The mode you start up with, depends on the EC version. [but right now, we probably all have the same EC version]

This should be all expected behaviour AFAIK.


----------



## bitxan

Hi, what is the recommended power plan for a 2700x? the balanced of windows 10 or the new balanced that brings the amd chipset driver?


----------



## toxzl2

Neoony said:


> Fixed video link: [your link is from when you are editing the video]
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pG4fiA0PZtE
> 
> Simply, you turn on the PC on, it will reboot and then boot?
> Does this only happen when you are starting from cold boot? [meaning from no power/from after PSU was off]
> I never really watched the LEDs with this "issue", so cant say for sure from the video.
> 
> If thats the case, then it might be switching the reference clock from/to internal/external mode.
> Try to set AI overclock Tuner to "Default"[internal] and keep RAM VBoot on Auto.
> If you set AI overclock Tuner to "Manual" thats external.
> 
> The mode you start up with, depends on the EC version. [but right now, we probably all have the same EC version]
> 
> This should be all expected behaviour AFAIK.


Yes, PC turn on, memory don't, orange, red, it reboots by itself as you can see in the video, then you can see memories turn on and boot cycle, post is successful.

Yes, it only happens on cold boot.

AI overclock was on DOCP and VBoot was in Auto.

Let me try Manual and Default. I'll be back with some answers.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## zeroarmy27

toxzl2 said:


> Yes, PC turn on, memory don't, orange, red, it reboots by itself as you can see in the video, then you can see memories turn on and boot cycle, post is successful.
> 
> Yes, it only happens on cold boot.
> 
> AI overclock was on DOCP and VBoot was in Auto.
> 
> Let me try Manual and Default. I'll be back with some answers.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


When you enter BIOS, go to the Main tab and look at the EC1 version. Is it MBEC-AM4-0312 or MBEC-AM4-9854? If it is 9854, the previous owner flashed UEFI 0003. UEFI 0003 had an EC FW modification. Board would post at 90MHz BCLK and later what you have set it to/[Auto](100MHz) to resolve cold boot issue. You will have to PM elmor to get a special UEFI that will revert the EC back to normal (MBEC-AM4-0312).


----------



## toxzl2

toxzl2 said:


> Yes, PC turn on, memory don't, orange, red, it reboots by itself as you can see in the video, then you can see memories turn on and boot cycle, post is successful.
> 
> Yes, it only happens on cold boot.
> 
> AI overclock was on DOCP and VBoot was in Auto.
> 
> Let me try Manual and Default. I'll be back with some answers.
> 
> Thanks for the help!





zeroarmy27 said:


> When you enter BIOS, go to the Main tab and look at the EC1 version. Is it MBEC-AM4-0312 or MBEC-AM4-9854? If it is 9854, the previous owner flashed UEFI 0003. UEFI 0003 had an EC FW modification. Board would post at 90MHz BCLK and later what you have set it to/[Auto](100MHz) to resolve cold boot issue. You will have to PM elmor to get a special UEFI that will revert the EC back to normal (MBEC-AM4-0312).


Ok, nothing worked. Manual or Default does the same. Default seems a little faster booting the PC.

It is EC1 0312 and EC2 0106 but I did those steps a while ago, I flashed to 0003 and then to 1501 if I remember. They solved a lot of my problems back then. I tried almost every BIOS since then and all worked just fine and I am now at 6201. 

What do you think I should do now?


----------



## geoxile

Does CSM cause boot problems with displayport for anyone else? I have to reset a few times to get a proper boot even though in testing everything is stable. Won't even boot into BIOS, but with CSM disabled I get into BIOS just about every time. Only problem is my windows installation is legacy BIOS based so I need CSM.


----------



## numlock66

geoxile said:


> Does CSM cause boot problems with displayport for anyone else? I have to reset a few times to get a proper boot even though in testing everything is stable. Won't even boot into BIOS, but with CSM disabled I get into BIOS just about every time. Only problem is my windows installation is legacy BIOS based so I need CSM.


 Men, my problem is with with ASRock x370 taichi agesa 1.0.0.2a and display port. I need to Ctrl+alt+del to see the post screen, if not I get a black screen until windows logon screen. When I conect HDMI with csm enable no problem, csm disable I got an erro code on Dr debug.


----------



## Jackalito

Kildar said:


> No that's about the same. For me that's still just a few secinds.
> I mean from the time windows starts to load to desktop.



Oddly enough (or not), on my system Windows loads up faster than the mobo at boot. So, I guess I wouldn't really notice much of a difference.
Thanks for the info


----------



## Anty

CSM enabled, 1080ti with DP - work every time for me.
But I remember with 1501 or 1701 BIOSes it rarely may not init GPU correctly if fast boot was on - with fast boot off it worked 100%.


----------



## geoxile

Anty said:


> CSM enabled, 1080ti with DP - work every time for me.
> But I remember with 1501 or 1701 BIOSes it rarely may not init GPU correctly if fast boot was on - with fast boot off it worked 100%.


I have a 1080TI too. It's not even the VGA that throws an error code. It's usually the RAM or BOOT leds on the q-code LED flag. Strangest thing. I tested the memory several times using HCI memtest, up to 1000% and it's perfectly fine. It was also perfectly fine under a R7 1700, the problems only started with a 2700X


----------



## Anty

Try then fast boot off too.


----------



## alexp999

I have to set CSM to Auto to get 1080 Ti to detect DP correctly as primary monitor or it sends BIOS screen and POST to my HDMI connected TV.


----------



## Neoony

toxzl2 said:


> Ok, nothing worked. Manual or Default does the same. Default seems a little faster booting the PC.
> 
> It is EC1 0312 and EC2 0106 but I did those steps a while ago, I flashed to 0003 and then to 1501 if I remember. They solved a lot of my problems back then. I tried almost every BIOS since then and all worked just fine and I am now at 6201.
> 
> What do you think I should do now?



Maybe try flashing 6201 with this method, which clears out everything first: http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...yzen-bios-mods-how-update-bios-correctly.html

And then see if it happens with stock BIOS settings.

Other than that, you tried different memory settings/freq/timings?


----------



## mtrai

LOok what someone just found..search in the bios will show hidden option on the C7H. I could not get search to work on my C6H

http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...-vii-overclocking-thread-60.html#post27475176



CJMitsuki said:


> Maybe Im late to the party on this one but I never knew there were hidden options in the bios that are only accessible through the search function. Unless Im just blind, I have never seen the HPET options in the bios menus but I typed it in and 2 options popped up. If im not mistaken and they are actually hidden and only accessible that way then I wonder what else can be accessed through the search function. I do feel like Im going crazy and Ive overlooked those options a million times running through the menus though.
> 
> 
> View attachment 201670


----------



## geoxile

Anty said:


> Try then fast boot off too.


It helps but still throws a qcode error sometimes. Far from a perfect solution. Honestly Ryzen is feeling like a WiP right now.


----------



## BUFUMAN

toxzl2 said:


> Neoony said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed video link: [your link is from when you are editing the video]
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pG4fiA0PZtE
> 
> Simply, you turn on the PC on, it will reboot and then boot?
> Does this only happen when you are starting from cold boot? [meaning from no power/from after PSU was off]
> I never really watched the LEDs with this "issue", so cant say for sure from the video.
> 
> If thats the case, then it might be switching the reference clock from/to internal/external mode.
> Try to set AI overclock Tuner to "Default"[internal] and keep RAM VBoot on Auto.
> If you set AI overclock Tuner to "Manual" thats external.
> 
> The mode you start up with, depends on the EC version. [but right now, we probably all have the same EC version]
> 
> This should be all expected behaviour AFAIK.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, PC turn on, memory don't, orange, red, it reboots by itself as you can see in the video, then you can see memories turn on and boot cycle, post is successful.
> 
> Yes, it only happens on cold boot.
> 
> AI overclock was on DOCP and VBoot was in Auto.
> 
> Let me try Manual and Default. I'll be back with some answers.
> 
> Thanks for the help!
Click to expand...

Oh this is the reason for my fast boot every time since 6201 Bios. I did not touch DDR Boot voltage this time.


----------



## mito1172

I think 6201 Bios will be official soon


----------



## toxzl2

Neoony said:


> Maybe try flashing 6201 with this method, which clears out everything first: http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...yzen-bios-mods-how-update-bios-correctly.html
> 
> And then see if it happens with stock BIOS settings.
> 
> Other than that, you tried different memory settings/freq/timings?


Did you try this method before? Does it clean all the bugs in the BIOS? How many steps do I have to do to clean and install 6201 and not BIOS MOD?

I tried default settings, no overclock and still the same issue.

I haven't touched the memory settings that much. I just put my GSKILL 3200 CL14 frequency, timings and it boots just fine. Voltage is at 1.35 and it works super stable without errors.

I might try to reseat them to see if that works.


----------



## Ryoz

so far 6201 is quite stable, everything include post, fan, oc is working fine.

except i get these two error in event log when using hwinfo.



> AMLI: ACPI BIOS is attempting to read from an illegal IO port address (0x40), which lies in the 0x40 - 0x43 protected address range. This could lead to system instability. Please contact your system vendor for technical assistance.
> 
> AMLI: ACPI BIOS is attempting to write to an illegal IO port address (0x40), which lies in the 0x40 - 0x43 protected address range. This could lead to system instability. Please contact your system vendor for technical assistance.


----------



## harrysun

@elmor: Fans stopped spinning with BIOS 6201 beta while IBT AVX.

Details for download: https://goo.gl/9U9MHr


----------



## DinciVinci

I've just flashed 6201 and there seems to be no way to get a successful boot. Boot process always stucks at error code E6 and a white VGA LED. Previous UEFI versions are working smoothly. Any ideas? 

C6H
2700X
2 x 8 GB Samsung B (FlareX 3200)
Vega 56
NVMe SSD


----------



## VicsPC

DinciVinci said:


> I've just flashed 6201 and there seems to be no way to get a successful boot. Boot process always stucks at error code E6 and a white VGA LED. Previous UEFI versions are working smoothly. Any ideas?
> 
> C6H
> 2700X
> 2 x 8 GB Samsung B (FlareX 3200)
> Vega 56
> NVMe SSD


Try resetting your board, clear cmos, unplug from the wall, take out the cmos battery and let it sit an hour or so to discharge. If it doesn't work try to reflash using the flashback feature.


----------



## Neoony

toxzl2 said:


> Did you try this method before? Does it clean all the bugs in the BIOS? How many steps do I have to do to clean and install 6201 and not BIOS MOD?
> 
> I tried default settings, no overclock and still the same issue.
> 
> I haven't touched the memory settings that much. I just put my GSKILL 3200 CL14 frequency, timings and it boots just fine. Voltage is at 1.35 and it works super stable without errors.
> 
> I might try to reseat them to see if that works.


Yeah, I flash with this method every time now.

Only do the 7 steps [to not flash the mod] and when its complete just press the power button and turn off the psu for couple of seconds to give it a cold boot.
This is known to clean things out better than the usual usb flashing [which doesnt seem to clean up much at all]

Note: I usually also pull the battery out on that cold boot to make sure everything is also electrically cleared out, but might not be needed.

If none of that helps, I would also try using the RAM settings from the calculator: http://www.overclock.net/forum/13-a...lator-1-1-0-beta-2-overclocking-dram-am4.html

And see if that changes anything with the issue.


----------



## DinciVinci

VicsPC said:


> Try resetting your board, clear cmos, unplug from the wall, take out the cmos battery and let it sit an hour or so to discharge. If it doesn't work try to reflash using the flashback feature.


I've already tried this. No effect. Still stuck on error code E6 during POST.


----------



## Kildar

DinciVinci said:


> I've already tried this. No effect. Still stuck on error code E6 during POST.


Reseat CPU and Cooler?


----------



## Nagorak

Nagorak said:


> Yeah, I was running tight timings on Samsung B-die at 3333 MHz. I'm going to try to resetting to defaults and leaving the memory at stock and just try overclocking the CPU and see what happens. If it's still unstable that way then I'll try swapping the PSU. Something really weird is going on as 3.7 GHz isn't really an aggressive overclock, and I know the chip should be able to handle it.


As an update to my issues with an "open box" Crosshair VI Hero. I reverted to defaults and did not even overclock the CPU, just left everything at stock. 

In that state (all stock settings, both memory and CPU) the computer reboots when running Prime 95 (usually almost instantly, but at most after a few minutes). I tried removing all the PCI-E cards. I tried swapping to an entirely different PSU. No change either way, still reboots under heavy load at stock settings for the Ryzen 1700. 

I am thinking at this point that the board I have was returned to Newegg as defective, and they "tested it" and decided it was working, so they sold it again as "open box".


----------



## Da_Obst

Hey guys, 

I just registered because I really need help with my System. I'm running a 1700X on a C6H with TridentZ RGB 3200/CL14 memory, I have this setup since launch and was annoyed with the cold-boot bug all the time. 
So I had recently updated the BIOS from 3502 to 6004 because I had hoped that this one would kill the bug. But it didn't help and now my System isn't running stable anymore. Previously a decent OC of [email protected] and 3466MHz/[email protected] with [email protected] was rocksolid. But now, even with stock settings I get freezes, BSOD or Blackouts all the time when the system is running under load. 

I mainly play games, like BF4 or Rising Storm 2, which always crash my System as soon as they load a map. I made a flashback to 3502 which didn't help. I'm really out of ideas. Win10 is a fresh install, all Drivers up to date, Temps are ok with ~55°C max. Sometimes it even dies before booting into Windows.

I also tried different RAM which lead to the same problems. The PSU, GPU and SSDs also seem to work fine, at least with my old Sandy Sys I have in my second Setup. 

Does anyone have an idea what the problem is? I would really appreciate if someone could help me out.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Da_Obst said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just registered because I really need help with my System. I'm running a 1700X on a C6H with TridentZ RGB 3200/CL14 memory, I have this setup since launch and was annoyed with the cold-boot bug all the time.
> So I had recently updated the BIOS from 3502 to 6004 because I had hoped that this one would kill the bug. But it didn't help and now my System isn't running stable anymore. Previously a decent OC of [email protected] and 3466MHz/[email protected] with [email protected] was rocksolid. But now, even with stock settings I get freezes, BSOD or Blackouts all the time when the system is running under load.
> 
> I mainly play games, like BF4 or Rising Storm 2, which always crash my System as soon as they load a map. I made a flashback to 3502 which didn't help. I'm really out of ideas. Win10 is a fresh install, all Drivers up to date, Temps are ok with ~55°C max. Sometimes it even dies before booting into Windows.
> 
> I also tried different RAM which lead to the same problems. The PSU, GPU and SSDs also seem to work fine, at least with my old Sandy Sys I have in my second Setup.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea what the problem is? I would really appreciate if someone could help me out.


Try 6201 its a far better bios. I believe others have had similar issues since 6001 like you discribe. 1.35v seems a bit high for 3.7Ghz regardless. I'm at 3.85Ghz @ 1.312v


----------



## Da_Obst

Sideways2k said:


> Try 6201 its a far better bios. I believe others have had similar issues since 6001 like you discribe. 1.35v seems a bit high for 3.7Ghz regardless. I'm at 3.85Ghz @ 1.312v


Thanks for your Answer. I just updated to 6201, but my system still keeps crashing under load, even with stock settings. :/
Is it possible that my CPU or MB or both are damaged? 

Yeah I know, my CPU needs a lot of voltage to run stable. I can't go below 1.35V for 3.7GHz, otherwise the system blacks out instantly when I run CB15 or try to start a game. 
3.8GHz need at least 1.46V to run stable, too much for me because I heard that you're not supposed to go over 1.45V for 24/7.


----------



## ciukacz

@elmor:

issues with bios 6201 when also using aisuite3 (3.00.13) and hwinfo64 (latest beta).
aisuite often freezes, also causes explorer.exe to freeze. machine wont shut down properly.

and before the hate begins:
i use it for fan control, specifically something that bios alone does not allow
which is to control case fans based on asus gpu temperature (without additional external temp diode).


----------



## harrysun

I agree with/The same here:



ciukacz said:


> @elmor:
> 
> issues with bios 6201 when also using aisuite3 (3.00.13). aisuite often freezes.
> machine wont shut down properly.
> 
> and before the hate begins:
> i use it for fan control, specifically something that bios alone does not allow
> which is to control case fans based on asus gpu temperature (without additional external temp diode).


My fans stopped even spinning while IBT AVX testing with BIOS 6201.


----------



## datspike

harrysun said:


> My fans stopped even spinning while IBT AVX testing with BIOS 6201.


My fans seem to randomly start spinning at like 80% pwm. Nothing helps except rebooting.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Yeah... fan control started to go crazy with 6201 for some reason. I've read lots of people here having issues with fan control over the past year or so of BIOS releases, but this is a first for me. Strange.

For example I'd done a ~20hr HCI memtest run, after stopping everything, fans kept spinning at what they were under load. At some other occasion, they also randomly spun up to 100%.

Again, first time! Hmm.... I'll try to recalibrate them again, maybe it goes away. It's truly weird to experience this. We'll see about this on the next release. Otherwise 6201 is excellent.


----------



## hughjazz44

Da_Obst said:


> Thanks for your Answer. I just updated to 6201, but my system still keeps crashing under load, even with stock settings. :/
> Is it possible that my CPU or MB or both are damaged?
> 
> Yeah I know, my CPU needs a lot of voltage to run stable. I can't go below 1.35V for 3.7GHz, otherwise the system blacks out instantly when I run CB15 or try to start a game.
> 3.8GHz need at least 1.46V to run stable, too much for me because I heard that you're not supposed to go over 1.45V for 24/7.


Try setting your RAM at the default 2133 speed and see if it doesn't crash. I've been fighting some RAM stability issues since the 6001 BIOS. I don't know how to solve your problem, but this will at least tell you if it's a memory issue or something else.


----------



## Manshonyagger

The latest AIDA64 Beta supports the new Asus WMI sensor interface.

Link


----------



## oile

I have fan problems too on 6201.
Randomly running at super high speed or remaining at full speed even with stress tests ended. @elmor when are you going to fix these problems?


----------



## Plissken

Same here, the damn fan issue is still there since 6004 (didn't try 6003). Only 6001 has perfect fan behavior for me.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Do not calibrate. I pass this now.


----------



## BoMbY

I installed 6201 yesterday. So far everything seems good, including the control/monitoring of my Noctua PWM fans. I guess the issues could be related to a specific PWM chip.


----------



## Plissken

I use a Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 which has a NF-F12 PWM fan directly connected to the cpu_fan (so without the Low-Noise Adaptor included).


----------



## BoMbY

Okay, I use NF-A14 PWM, and they should use the same Noctua NE-FD1 PWM IC, so that probably isn't the issue, or the problems just haven't manifested for me.


----------



## Nijo

I didn´t calibrate the fans in Bios 6201, and it works fine with my case-fans (Corsair ML140 Pro). 
But I don´t use the CPU-Fan Connector because of an AiO. So maybe it´s a calibrating issue or a CPU-fan issue.


----------



## mito1172

Plissken said:


> I use a Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 which has a NF-F12 PWM fan directly connected to the cpu_fan (so without the Low-Noise Adaptor included).


I'm using the same cooler no problem


----------



## Dbsjej56464

mito1172 said:


> I'm using the same cooler no problem


I'd keep the PSU fan underneath off the carpet dude


----------



## Ryoz

Fan control with 6201 will randomly ramp up and down the fan for no reason. only reboot fix it.

first time get this issue with C6H.

Noctua standard and industrial PWM fan on CPU, CPU OPT and chassis 2.


----------



## mito1172

Sideways2k said:


> I'd keep the PSU fan underneath off the carpet dude


I do not understand what you mean


----------



## Anty

Your PSU sucks dust off the carpet (floor)


----------



## Kildar

mito1172 said:


> I do not understand what you mean


The carpet restricts/blocks Air flow and invites more dust.


----------



## GlowingBurrito

Hey all. So I just switched to a 2700x this past weekend. I'm currently running it with PE3 and noticed that all core boost max is at ~4124mhz but sometimes I notice the max will drop to something lower after a reboot or a minor change to a uefi setting. I'm on 6201 and was wondering if I'm missing something as to why the max all core boost varies?


----------



## usoldier

GlowingBurrito said:


> Hey all. So I just switched to a 2700x this past weekend. I'm currently running it with PE3 and noticed that all core boost max is at ~4124mhz but sometimes I notice the max will drop to something lower after a reboot or a minor change to a uefi setting. I'm on 6201 and was wondering if I'm missing something as to why the max all core boost varies?


Its a Bios bug most likely AMD fault IMO. CH7 has same behavior.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

elmor said:


> Beta BIOS 6201
> 
> - AGESA 1.0.0.2c
> - Fixes fan calibration wrongly detecting 90+% min duty
> - Fixes APM settings (restore power on AC loss)
> - Adds an ACPI-WMI interface for sensor readings. It's the first release and may still have bugs. For example there's an issue where some temperatures and VRM current will read 0 at the moment. Latest HWInfo64 Beta will pick this up, not sure about others. This is the SIO sensor fix you've been waiting for. It will only be working fully when all software are using it.
> 
> C6H http://www.mediafire.com/file/gj3ux0orwyh5ehm/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-6201.zip 2c796be0adc8a691759ccbbe78bacfb67a0c3048760a0dd3617aa47d40c4990a
> C6H WIFI http://www.mediafire.com/file/uaoqy04mh0e0av9/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-6201.zip a6a1df807e3fd750e91cb842b69e3cc1b62707df663e7098d255fe1efed8ba43
> C6E http://www.mediafire.com/file/eeb2gsx69pces6o/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-6201.zip 715a2408e8a77dfca0868d6628acc30b1874800a5a49b66c97a3348481334bc2



THX for Great work 
Im on 6003 now with Mi sense Skew @272 for real Temp reading (CM Nepton 280L is overkill for any CPU  )


----------



## mito1172

Anty said:


> Your PSU sucks dust off the carpet (floor)





Kildar said:


> The carpet restricts/blocks Air flow and invites more dust.


it actually stands this way


----------



## majestynl

usoldier said:


> Its a Bios bug most likely AMD fault IMO. CH7 has same behavior.


Yeap don't know if it's a fault or not. I saw it going downwards from approx 4125mhz (first days) to 4099mhz and finally landed on 4066mhz. Back to defaults / Clear cmos / and even a fresh bios flash didn't bring it back. Stayed on 4066mhz. Also tried with different ambient with no luck..

I hope it's not a degradation. After that I bought the second 2700x , will check it closely now.


----------



## toxzl2

Neoony said:


> Yeah, I flash with this method every time now.
> 
> Only do the 7 steps [to not flash the mod] and when its complete just press the power button and turn off the psu for couple of seconds to give it a cold boot.
> This is known to clean things out better than the usual usb flashing [which doesnt seem to clean up much at all]
> 
> Note: I usually also pull the battery out on that cold boot to make sure everything is also electrically cleared out, but might not be needed.
> 
> If none of that helps, I would also try using the RAM settings from the calculator: http://www.overclock.net/forum/13-a...lator-1-1-0-beta-2-overclocking-dram-am4.html
> 
> And see if that changes anything with the issue.


It didn't work, flashed that way, looks much better for future flashes but no luck, memories don't run at first cold boot, motherboard need to reboot by itself to turn on the memories.

I haven't used Ryzen Calculator so I have no idea what to do there.

Those are my results from AIDA64

Thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## GlowingBurrito

majestynl said:


> Yeap don't know if it's a fault or not. I saw it going downwards from approx 4125mhz (first days) to 4099mhz and finally landed on 4066mhz. Back to defaults / Clear cmos / and even a fresh bios flash didn't bring it back. Stayed on 4066mhz. Also tried with different ambient with no luck..
> 
> I hope it's not a degradation. After that I bought the second 2700x , will check it closely now.


Yeah it's strange. My 2700x was doing it the same day I got it so hopefully it's a bios issue like usoldier said. In my case, a reboot brings the boost back to ~4125. I wonder if the board is trying to boot to PE2 boosts even though it's set to PE3?


----------



## ericchaipc

*Kraken x 62 weird issues on ch 6*

My Kraken X62 having weird issues with X370 Croshair 6 hero ( bios 6004 ) . Its show NA also in bios and cpu temperature is going too 100 c above and auto shutdown . Try using CPU fan header , doesnt work . try with AIO pump header also doesnt work . Sata cable shouldnt have any issues caus ethe same sata cable do pwer up 1 ssd . but i did attach a sata cable to psu just for to power the AIO . doesnt work also . Swap the AIO with older old AIO . and its work . Funny thing is , when i bring back the AIO to the seller . its working fine infront of me . get back again and attach . same issues . An the same AIO working when u test it using an Intel mobo . anyone of you guys encounter the same issues ?


----------



## Frikencio

ericchaipc said:


> My Kraken X62 having weird issues with X370 Croshair 6 hero ( bios 6004 ) . Its show NA also in bios and cpu temperature is going too 100 c above and auto shutdown . Try using CPU fan header , doesnt work . try with AIO pump header also doesnt work . Sata cable shouldnt have any issues caus ethe same sata cable do pwer up 1 ssd . but i did attach a sata cable to psu just for to power the AIO . doesnt work also . Swap the AIO with older old AIO . and its work . Funny thing is , when i bring back the AIO to the seller . its working fine infront of me . get back again and attach . same issues . An the same AIO working when u test it using an Intel mobo . anyone of you guys encounter the same issues ?


I have this exact issue but my cooler is the h115i.


----------



## usoldier

GlowingBurrito said:


> Yeah it's strange. My 2700x was doing it the same day I got it so hopefully it's a bios issue like usoldier said. In my case, a reboot brings the boost back to ~4125. I wonder if the board is trying to boot to PE2 boosts even though it's set to PE3?


It does that randomly on Power off cycles , realy anoying bug


----------



## BoMbY

I think you have to use a power plan with 5% min frequency with PE3 to see the actual frequencies, otherwise it won't work right. With PE2, or lower, it is reporting the correct lower frequencies even if you use 100% min. frequency.


----------



## ericchaipc

Frikencio said:


> I have this exact issue but my cooler is the h115i.


what is the bios you use , and what is the new cooler you use ? is it still AIO ?


----------



## mito1172

ericchaipc said:


> My Kraken X62 having weird issues with X370 Croshair 6 hero ( bios 6004 ) . Its show NA also in bios and cpu temperature is going too 100 c above and auto shutdown . Try using CPU fan header , doesnt work . try with AIO pump header also doesnt work . Sata cable shouldnt have any issues caus ethe same sata cable do pwer up 1 ssd . but i did attach a sata cable to psu just for to power the AIO . doesnt work also . Swap the AIO with older old AIO . and its work . Funny thing is , when i bring back the AIO to the seller . its working fine infront of me . get back again and attach . same issues . An the same AIO working when u test it using an Intel mobo . anyone of you guys encounter the same issues ?


Try 6101 bios


----------



## ericchaipc

mito1172 said:


> Try 6101 bios


Tried , still doesnt fix the issues .


----------



## majestynl

GlowingBurrito said:


> Yeah it's strange. My 2700x was doing it the same day I got it so hopefully it's a bios issue like usoldier said. In my case, a reboot brings the boost back to ~4125. I wonder if the board is trying to boot to PE2 boosts even though it's set to PE3?


Dunno, but i can guarantee a reboot/clear cmos/and a fresh bios flash didnt brick it back for me.....



ericchaipc said:


> My Kraken X62 having weird issues with X370 Croshair 6 hero ( bios 6004 ) . Its show NA also in bios and cpu temperature is going too 100 c above and auto shutdown . Try using CPU fan header , doesnt work . try with AIO pump header also doesnt work . Sata cable shouldnt have any issues caus ethe same sata cable do pwer up 1 ssd . but i did attach a sata cable to psu just for to power the AIO . doesnt work also . Swap the AIO with older old AIO . and its work . Funny thing is , when i bring back the AIO to the seller . its working fine infront of me . get back again and attach . same issues . An the same AIO working when u test it using an Intel mobo . anyone of you guys encounter the same issues ?


Strange, but if a direct power cable to the psu isnt fixing the issue then i think its something with the backplate or mounting kit. If its not seated perfect it cant cool the cpu well and you will get those temps and eventually a temp shutdown from mobo/cpu safety features!


----------



## ericchaipc

majestynl said:


> Dunno, but i can guarantee a reboot/clear cmos/and a fresh bios flash didnt brick it back for me.....
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, but if a direct power cable to the psu isnt fixing the issue then i think its something with the backplate or mounting kit. If its not seated perfect it cant cool the cpu well and you will get those temps and eventually a temp shutdown from mobo/cpu safety features!


im very sure it has been seated properly . The AIO suddenly become funny after 1 year . Its has been working since first day i mount and did use the CAM , or bios to monitor the pump speed before that when trying to OC the cpu .


----------



## majestynl

ericchaipc said:


> im very sure it has been seated properly . The AIO suddenly become funny after 1 year . Its has been working since first day i mount and did use the CAM , or bios to monitor the pump speed before that when trying to OC the cpu .


hmm dunno but it doesn't cool well for sure cause you are saying temp are rising too 100c! Last week i got a issue with a NXT AIO and it was something with the liquid that was moved. Probably because i tilted the case too long! So i needed to shake the case a bit to get it working proper again. You could try but dont know it helps with you!


----------



## The Sandman

GlowingBurrito said:


> Hey all. So I just switched to a 2700x this past weekend. I'm currently running it with PE3 and noticed that all core boost max is at ~4124mhz but sometimes I notice the max will drop to something lower after a reboot or a minor change to a uefi setting. I'm on 6201 and was wondering if I'm missing something as to why the max all core boost varies?


That is odd, my PE3 runs 4200MHz under load (all cores, never changes under load) and boost freq is 4350MHz.
Even after a re-boot and the VID changes slightly this still holds true for me.

As boMby mentioned check your Power Plan.
I run mine with "High Performance Mode" and set "Minimum processor state" to 20%.


----------



## SaLSouL

The Sandman said:


> That is odd, my PE3 runs 4200MHz under load (all cores, never changes under load) and boost freq is 4350MHz.
> Even after a re-boot and the VID changes slightly this still holds true for me.
> 
> As boMby mentioned check your Power Plan.
> I run mine with "High Performance Mode" and set "Minimum processor state" to 20%.


If you read the BIOS notes in the UEFI at the bottom of the screen when you change PE @elmor has notes that say "PE3 & PE4 work best on windows (Balanced) power plan *Credits to @thestilt for that."

At least it says that on my CHVIE BIOS 6201


----------



## SaLSouL

ericchaipc said:


> im very sure it has been seated properly . The AIO suddenly become funny after 1 year . Its has been working since first day i mount and did use the CAM , or bios to monitor the pump speed before that when trying to OC the cpu .


I had the same problem withe r7 2700x on the CHVIE temp reaching 100c.

here is the soloution I found and the culprit.

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?101932-R7-2700x-on-Crosshair-VI-extreme-(X370)-fan-fails-and-voltage-shocks&p=719593#post719593

Here is my post for TLDR

The reason for my high temp and voltages is that Auto LLC setting in BIOS = LLC LEVEL 5 in AI suite 3, also thermal headroom was also set to 140% over cpu spec on Auto in BIOS. Ive seen almost 1.6v through my cpu under load. then I changed it to level 3 and thermal headroom is now back to 120% a more moderate LLC level temps are a lot more manageable now.


----------



## majestynl

The Sandman said:


> That is odd, my PE3 runs 4200MHz under load (all cores, never changes under load) and boost freq is 4350MHz.
> Even after a re-boot and the VID changes slightly this still holds true for me.
> 
> As boMby mentioned check your Power Plan.
> I run mine with "High Performance Mode" and set "Minimum processor state" to 20%.


Not odd anymore. At least saw few people over here (ch6 and CH7 thread), and also on Reddit etc. 

You know what's more odd, running 4200 all clocks with stock PE3. Saw nobody running that sweet. If that's the case you don't have a golden silicon but more like a Platinum silicon.

Almost everybody needs to ad a BCLK OC on top of it to reach that, but then your boost clock will raise to approx 4500mhz and not 4350 what mostly is stock PE boost for all.

And btw: for best scenario you need to run balanced for PE3!

Info from stilt who actually powered the Whole PE mode with Asus team:

Yes, Windows Balanced. The key here is to provide sufficiently low "minimum processor state" value to allow the boost to activate (25% of the cores have to reside in C6 for the ST boost to kick in fully). 

Post: http://www.overclock.net/forum/27239793-post211.html


----------



## GlowingBurrito

majestynl said:


> Not odd anymore. At least saw few people over here (ch6 and CH7 thread), and also on Reddit etc.
> 
> You know what's more odd, running 4200 all clocks with stock PE3. Saw nobody running that sweet. If that's the case you don't have a golden silicon but more like a Platinum silicon.
> 
> Almost everybody needs to ad a BCLK OC on top of it to reach that, but then your boost clock will raise to approx 4500mhz and not 4350 what mostly is stock PE boost for all.
> 
> And btw: for best scenario you need to run balanced for PE3!
> 
> Info from stilt who actually powered the Whole PE mode with Asus team:
> 
> Yes, Windows Balanced. The key here is to provide sufficiently low "minimum processor state" value to allow the boost to activate (25% of the cores have to reside in C6 for the ST boost to kick in fully).
> 
> Post: http://www.overclock.net/forum/27239793-post211.html


Yeah I haven't seen a 4200 clock on my 2700x. I noticed this morning though that after turning my system on, the all core boost was at 4150mhz. After a reboot, it dropped down to 4125. Another reboot and it was down to 4099. After third reboot it was back to 4125. Wonder if @elmor or @thestilt have any insight as to why this is happening especially if it's happening on the CH7?


----------



## SaLSouL

majestynl said:


> Not odd anymore. At least saw few people over here (ch6 and CH7 thread), and also on Reddit etc.
> 
> You know what's more odd, running 4200 all clocks with stock PE3. Saw nobody running that sweet. If that's the case you don't have a golden silicon but more like a Platinum silicon.
> 
> Almost everybody needs to ad a BCLK OC on top of it to reach that, but then your boost clock will raise to approx 4500mhz and not 4350 what mostly is stock PE boost for all.
> 
> And btw: for best scenario you need to run balanced for PE3! And 25% , not 20%!
> 
> Info from stilt who actually powered the Whole PE mode with Asus team:
> 
> Yes, Windows Balanced. The key here is to provide sufficiently low "minimum processor state" value to allow the boost to activate (25% of the cores have to reside in C6 for the ST boost to kick in fully).
> 
> Post: http://www.overclock.net/forum/27239793-post211.html


Im currently running stock PE4 on stock windows "Balanced" not the Ryzen power plan but the windows one.

I get the speed of 4250 on all cores and the 5 core boost to 4350 when gaming. no problems at all here.


----------



## majestynl

SaLSouL said:


> Im currently running stock PE4 on stock windows "Balanced" not the Ryzen power plan but the windows one.
> 
> I get the speed of 4250 on all cores and the 5 core boost to 4350 when gaming. no problems at all here.


LOL, did you read my post ? I never said PE4 ! And yes I'm talking about windows balanced. So don't quite understand what's your point here  anyways..


----------



## SaLSouL

i was curious why you stopped at PE3 and not push on..


----------



## majestynl

SaLSouL said:


> Im currently running stock PE4 on stock windows "Balanced" not the Ryzen power plan but the windows one.
> 
> I get the speed of 4250 on all cores and the 5 core boost to 4350 when gaming. no problems at all here.





SaLSouL said:


> i was curious why you stopped at PE3 and not push on..


Hehehe who said I stopped ? I was just commenting on another user.
Check CH7 thread, you will see where I stopped


----------



## The Sandman

SaLSouL said:


> If you read the BIOS notes in the UEFI at the bottom of the screen when you change PE @elmor has notes that say "PE3 & PE4 work best on windows (Balanced) power plan *Credits to @thestilt for that."
> 
> At least it says that on my CHVIE BIOS 6201





majestynl said:


> Not odd anymore. At least saw few people over here (ch6 and CH7 thread), and also on Reddit etc.
> 
> You know what's more odd, running 4200 all clocks with stock PE3. Saw nobody running that sweet. If that's the case you don't have a golden silicon but more like a Platinum silicon.
> 
> Almost everybody needs to ad a BCLK OC on top of it to reach that, but then your boost clock will raise to approx 4500mhz and not 4350 what mostly is stock PE boost for all.
> 
> And btw: for best scenario you need to run balanced for PE3!
> 
> Info from stilt who actually powered the Whole PE mode with Asus team:
> 
> 
> Yes, Windows Balanced. The key here is to provide sufficiently low "minimum processor state" value to allow the boost to activate (25% of the cores have to reside in C6 for the ST boost to kick in fully).
> 
> Post: http://www.overclock.net/forum/27239793-post211.html


I see no mention of NOT running Performance mode with minimum power state lowered.
No mention that only Balanced plan will work either. (obviously is suggested)

If mine is seeming clocking better than most (4.2 under load @ 1.267v, 4350 boost everything normal) I'm confused, what possible gains would there be from running the Balanced mode lol.
I'll stay with what I know works.


----------



## ericchaipc

SaLSouL said:


> I had the same problem withe r7 2700x on the CHVIE temp reaching 100c.
> 
> here is the soloution I found and the culprit.
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?101932-R7-2700x-on-Crosshair-VI-extreme-(X370)-fan-fails-and-voltage-shocks&p=719593#post719593
> 
> Here is my post for TLDR
> 
> The reason for my high temp and voltages is that Auto LLC setting in BIOS = LLC LEVEL 5 in AI suite 3, also thermal headroom was also set to 140% over cpu spec on Auto in BIOS. Ive seen almost 1.6v through my cpu under load. then I changed it to level 3 and thermal headroom is now back to 120% a more moderate LLC level temps are a lot more manageable now.


Hi , no issues was different from mine . voltage is on stock seat arround 1.3 . it doesnt goes up to 1.6 .


----------



## Fanu

I can get C6E (crosshair 6 extreme) for cheaper than C6H or C7H 

would you say its worth it? does it have the same issues as C6H? 

also is the VRM layout the same as in C7H (where SOC VRM is in the middle of CPU VRM to bring down the temperatures compared to the C6H VRM layout) ?


----------



## usoldier

SaLSouL said:


> Im currently running stock PE4 on stock windows "Balanced" not the Ryzen power plan but the windows one.
> 
> I get the speed of 4250 on all cores and the 5 core boost to 4350 when gaming. no problems at all here.


Holy Smokes thats nice  

Whats your max core boost voltage spikes using PE4 ?


----------



## hurricane28

majestynl said:


> Not odd anymore. At least saw few people over here (ch6 and CH7 thread), and also on Reddit etc.
> 
> You know what's more odd, running 4200 all clocks with stock PE3. Saw nobody running that sweet. If that's the case you don't have a golden silicon but more like a Platinum silicon.
> 
> Almost everybody needs to ad a BCLK OC on top of it to reach that, but then your boost clock will raise to approx 4500mhz and not 4350 what mostly is stock PE boost for all.
> 
> And btw: for best scenario you need to run balanced for PE3!
> 
> Info from stilt who actually powered the Whole PE mode with Asus team:
> 
> Yes, Windows Balanced. The key here is to provide sufficiently low "minimum processor state" value to allow the boost to activate (25% of the cores have to reside in C6 for the ST boost to kick in fully).
> 
> Post: http://www.overclock.net/forum/27239793-post211.html


I can run that any day long mate..currently i am running 4.2 GHz CPU and 3466 MHz CL 14 RAM.. Rock stable for a couple of days now.


----------



## deags

Hi Guys,

I have BIOS 6201 installed but can't see Precision Boost Override under (Advanced\AMD CBS
\NBIO Common Options. Is this a Ryzen 2xxx feature only?


----------



## usoldier

hurricane28 said:


> I can run that any day long mate..currently i am running 4.2 GHz CPU and 3466 MHz CL 14 RAM.. Rock stable for a couple of days now.


Hey hurricane28 could be so kind to share your Bios setting please m8 , thanks.


----------



## majestynl

The Sandman said:


> I see no mention of NOT running Performance mode with minimum power state lowered.
> No mention that only Balanced plan will work either. (obviously is suggested)
> 
> If mine is seeming clocking better than most (4.2 under load @ 1.267v, 4350 boost everything normal) I'm confused, what possible gains would there be from running the Balanced mode lol.
> I'll stay with what I know works.










im suprised about your Platinum Silicon! Can you share some screenies with Hwinfo maybe?



hurricane28 said:


> I can run that any day long mate..currently i am running 4.2 GHz CPU and 3466 MHz CL 14 RAM.. Rock stable for a couple of days now.


With stock PE3? all clocks 4200mhz? Im also running manual oc 4250 with 3533CL14+TT! But where where discussing about PE3 mode


----------



## datspike

majestynl said:


> The key here is to provide sufficiently low "minimum processor state" value to allow the boost to activate (25% of the cores have to reside in C6 for the ST boost to kick in fully).


Omg. Wonder if that's the reason why my 2600X stays in full ST boost mode the thole time. It just somehow locks all the cores to full ST frequency and voltage using PE3 no matter what i try to do with settings.


----------



## hurricane28

usoldier said:


> Hey hurricane28 could be so kind to share your Bios setting please m8 , thanks.


Idk man, its kind of a secret lol. 

No of course man, i post them later.


----------



## hurricane28

majestynl said:


> im suprised about your Platinum Silicon! Can you share some screenies with Hwinfo maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> With stock PE3? all clocks 4200mhz? Im also running manual oc 4250 with 3533CL14+TT! But where where discussing about PE3 mode


Nah, i don't use that crap. Boost doesn't work properly as my cores never actually boost up to 4.248 GHz.. Only when i start my PC they show as 4.248 but not when running programs, i manually oc'd to 4.2 GHz at only 1.375 vcore which is pretty good imo. Anything beyond that isn't stable.. No matter what i do, above 4.250 its simply not stable.. I can run benchmarks perhaps but i am not in to the high scores anymore, i am for stability now as these chips overclock rather poorly and there is no gain whatsoever from 4.2 to even 4.3 GHz due to the design of the CPU itself so i manually set it to 4.2 with 3466 MHz RAM and call it a day. 

It really is not worth the time and effort to oc more as this architecture seems to be locket at anything beyond 4.250 GHz anyway.


----------



## murrayd222

I have beta 6201 installed, and discovered a new non-performance based bug on the C6H. I have my system in an old Corsair 550D case, and as such, I've always disabled the ROG LED effects since they can't be seen in my system anyway. With 6201, and only this BIOS, if I disable the mobo ROG LED effects, it also disables the case power button LED. The HDD LED still lights up, but not the power button. Enabling the ROG LED effects turns the power button LED back on. Seems that something in this beta BIOS can't differentiate between mobo LED lighting and the case power LED. 

Like I said, nothing major and doesn't effect performance or stability...but still a bug.


----------



## LicSqualo

*New RTC released*

THANK YOU @theStilt for the new release of Ryzen Timing Checker 1.04, here: https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-timing-checker/
Much appreciated.
Lic


----------



## SaLSouL

*Its Alive!*



usoldier said:


> Holy Smokes thats nice
> 
> Whats your max core boost voltage spikes using PE4 ?


the max core voltage spike ive seen was around 1.55v +/- 0.02, but that was not under load -under load highest voltage around 1.47v

It appears my Infinity Fabric is really alive  its now decided my cooling is sufficient for an all core boost of 4300 instead of 4250 Deep Learning dude !


----------



## SaLSouL

deags said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have BIOS 6201 installed but can't see Precision Boost Override under (Advanced\AMD CBS
> \NBIO Common Options. Is this a Ryzen 2xxx feature only?


yes it only appears if you have an R7 2xxx in your x370 board


----------



## Ryoz

murrayd222 said:


> I have beta 6201 installed, and discovered a new non-performance based bug on the C6H. I have my system in an old Corsair 550D case, and as such, I've always disabled the ROG LED effects since they can't be seen in my system anyway. With 6201, and only this BIOS, if I disable the mobo ROG LED effects, it also disables the case power button LED. The HDD LED still lights up, but not the power button. Enabling the ROG LED effects turns the power button LED back on. Seems that something in this beta BIOS can't differentiate between mobo LED lighting and the case power LED.
> 
> Like I said, nothing major and doesn't effect performance or stability...but still a bug.


just discover this as well, ROG LED will disable the casing power led. this is not happen in previous bios.


----------



## usoldier

SaLSouL said:


> the max core voltage spike ive seen was around 1.55v +/- 0.02, but that was not under load -under load highest voltage around 1.47v
> 
> It appears my Infinity Fabric is really alive  its now decided my cooling is sufficient for an all core boost of 4300 instead of 4250 Deep Learning dude !


Nice setup man 1.47v is a bit too much for my cooling i think .


----------



## The Sandman

majestynl said:


> im suprised about your Platinum Silicon! Can you share some screenies with Hwinfo maybe?


Haven't been able to attach anything lately as usual (thought OCN was fixing this a long while back) so here are a couple from a previous post http://www.overclock.net/forum/27351321-post36999.html


----------



## 1usmus

deags said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have BIOS 6201 installed but can't see Precision Boost Override under (Advanced\AMD CBS
> \NBIO Common Options. Is this a Ryzen 2xxx feature only?


only in the mod version, but desires I do not have to do it, *PE* is the best choice


----------



## hurricane28

usoldier said:


> Hey hurricane28 could be so kind to share your Bios setting please m8 , thanks.


Sorry mate, can't save my BIOS now as i don't have any USB stick whatsoever. 

What would you like to know? Perhaps i can help?


----------



## BUFUMAN

1usmus said:


> only in the mod version, but desires I do not have to do it, *PE* is the best choice


Mate do you have a link for mod bios??

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 3200MHz

Fanu said:


> I can get C6E (crosshair 6 extreme) for cheaper than C6H or C7H
> 
> would you say its worth it? does it have the same issues as C6H?
> 
> also is the VRM layout the same as in C7H (where SOC VRM is in the middle of CPU VRM to bring down the temperatures compared to the C6H VRM layout) ?


It is the same, but with more bells and whistles embedded.
However, I didn't have most of the problems discussed here. But you know, there are millions of variables in this equation.


----------



## geoxile

Anyone know if there is an updated memory compatibility list for ryzen gen 2?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

BUFUMAN said:


> Mate do you have a link for mod bios??


Here bro:
-> http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...yzen-bios-mods-how-update-bios-correctly.html


----------



## BUFUMAN

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Here bro:
> -> http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...yzen-bios-mods-how-update-bios-correctly.html


Thx he is not planning to mod it. Atm.

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## robersoc

Delete, posted in wrong thread.


----------



## Neoony

AMD got new Chipset Drivers out.

https://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Windows+10+-+64









But it didnt seem to update any of the components to any higher version for me
So I guess there isnt much for C6H. [ but you never know whats not shown  ]


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Neoony said:


> AMD got new Chipset Drivers out.
> 
> https://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Windows+10+-+64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it didnt seem to update any of the components to any higher version for me
> So I guess there isnt much for C6H. [ but you never know whats not shown  ]


Thanks for sharing! It does say in the notes that it's for 2nd gen Ryzen.

Does anyone know if the sata drivers are worth installing?


----------



## Neoony

Sideways2k said:


> Thanks for sharing! It does say in the notes that it's for 2nd gen Ryzen.


You mean the notes about what it supports?



Code:


       Supports [COLOR=#000000][FONT=calibri]Windows® 7/10 for[/FONT][/COLOR]
                           [B]2nd Gen AMD Ryzen™ Desktop Processor[/B]
                           7th-Gen AMD A-Series Processors
                           [B]AMD Ryzen™ Desktop Processor[/B]
                           AMD X470 Chipset
                           AMD X370 Chipset
                           AMD B350 Chipset
                           AMD A320 Chipset
              [COLOR=#000000][FONT=calibri]Windows® 10 only for[/FONT][/COLOR]
                           AMD Ryzen™ Threadripper™ Processor
                           AMD Ryzen™ Desktop Processor with Radeon™ Vega Graphics
                           AMD X399 Chipset

It also mentions 1st gen, just like it mentions 2nd gen. But those notes dont mean any changes, unless there is something new listed.

Unless you mean some different notes?

Usually when the drivers get listed on guru3d they also mention some changes there, but its not there yet.

EDIT: looking at c7h thread, looks like no new components version for c7h users either, but I guess those guys didnt have 2nd gen ryzen either.


----------



## Neoony

Actually, I just realized you can check the release notes in the folder of each driver.

So you can just go to the extracted folder [Default: C:\AMD\AMD-Chipset-Drivers] and do a search for "Release" "*.txt" and it will show you all the text files with notes:









*NOTE:* When searching for the Release notes text files, it might be better to search for "*.txt" because some of them are named "README.txt" :doh:

You can see the "Date modified" for easy recognition if it updated at all.

I have yet to notice any change in this latest release xD 
hmm...there should be some easy way to compare all of the files with the previous release...
...search for "*" and sort by date 
Latest folders:








Latest files:








The 30-May date goes for all the .msi files and ends there.

So I think this was only some installer update. Maybe the conditions/terms changed? GDPR?

But anyways, this also just really means, that they are simply too lazy to put the changes out with the download in some organized way. 
We need something like GDPR, but for change logs 

[ This post is also posted in C7H thread: http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...vii-overclocking-thread-195.html#post27487008]

*EDIT:*
Actually correction.
I somehow missed a bunch of files that are modified before 30-May after April.
Not exactly sure when was previous version of chipset released, but it should be somewhere before 15-May [thats when I downloaded it]

Here are the files: https://i.imgur.com/hX0w5Fe.png

Inf files:
AMD I2S Audio Information file : amdi2safd.inf - 24-May
AMD HD Audio Information file : AtihdWT3.inf - 24-May
AMD HD Audio Information file : AtihdWT6.inf - 24-May
AMD I2C Controller : amdi2c.inf - 13-May [Iam guessing this is the last thing, or maybe it was already in previous release]


----------



## elguero

I was using an old dell pcie wifi card that I savaged from an old pc from the Nehalem era, and this week I got an intel ac 9260 card and after installing it I can say I'm pleasantly surprised with the unintentionally side effects I got, now I can report that my startup times have improved dramatically, they went from over a minute and al half, to less than 30 seconds, to be honest it's amazing how less time my pc takes to boot up right now.


----------



## y0bailey

Still not 3200mhz stable with my Hynix ram...I gave up a few weeks ago but have a boring weekend planned.



Any of us 3200mhz stable with Hynix, can you give me your FULL list of tweaks/voltages/ryzen timing checker screenshots? Something just isn't clicking for me.

Also, are you guys running Prime95 custom mode, with at least 3/4 of your ram size being tested? Because I'm stable with pretty much EVERY other stability test, but I don't consider things stable until I pass that specific test...which always brings my memory errors to light, but sometimes at 4-6 hours.


----------



## drzoidberg33

y0bailey said:


> Still not 3200mhz stable with my Hynix ram...I gave up a few weeks ago but have a boring weekend planned.
> 
> 
> 
> Any of us 3200mhz stable with Hynix, can you give me your FULL list of tweaks/voltages/ryzen timing checker screenshots? Something just isn't clicking for me.
> 
> Also, are you guys running Prime95 custom mode, with at least 3/4 of your ram size being tested? Because I'm stable with pretty much EVERY other stability test, but I don't consider things stable until I pass that specific test...which always brings my memory errors to light, but sometimes at 4-6 hours.


My GSkill kit (Hynix) just works with the XMP profile and a tiny bit more voltage (1.375v).


----------



## usoldier

Could someone point me out for a safe bclk numbers, iam currently testing out 101 whats the rule of thumb for blck to be safe at ?


----------



## residentour

usoldier said:


> Could someone point me out for a safe bclk numbers, iam currently testing out 101 whats the rule of thumb for blck to be safe at ?


I have been using 103.8 MHz since the latest 6201 BIOS. Before that I couldn't pass 103.2 Mhz.


----------



## Propetya

Hi Guys!
Please help me!
I would like to reduce the red marked value : cpu core voltage (SVI2 TFN) below IDLE status!! When i used the cpu on base "Non OC" this value drops ~0,8V , under OC (multiplier, or /Pstate,/Zenstate etc) fixed ~1,4V.
In LOAD (prime95, IBT,Realbench) this value drop a little to ~1,39.

Any Idea??

IDLE: 
http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=202602&thumb=1

LOAD:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=202604&thumb=1

Bios 6101. Now multiplier OC. /40x/ 
(Jah I tried the new beta bios 6201 , and temperature fluctuations is Still in idle....or even worse than before)


----------



## The Sandman

Propetya said:


> Hi Guys!
> Please help me!
> I would like to reduce the red marked value : cpu core voltage (SVI2 TFN) below IDLE status!! When i used the cpu on base "Non OC" this value drops ~0,8V , under OC (multiplier, or /Pstate,/Zenstate etc) fixed ~1,4V.
> In LOAD (prime95, IBT,Realbench) this value drop a little to ~1,39.
> 
> Any Idea??
> 
> Bios 6101. Now multiplier OC. /40x/
> (Jah I tried the new beta bios 6201 , and temperature fluctuations is Still in idle....or even worse than before)


Check Windows power plan Power Options, Minimum processor state should be less than 40%.
I run the high performance plan with minimum state set to 20% on a PE3 OC.

Have you tried using offset voltage?


----------



## Propetya

The Sandman said:


> Check Windows power plan Power Options, Minimum processor state should be less than 40%.
> I run the high performance plan with minimum state set to 20% on a PE3 OC.
> 
> Have you tried using offset voltage?



Hello
I tried all win pow.plan with min state set 20%, and all options in bios voltage (auto, manual, +offset) and even all LLC. Bios : 3008/6101/6201 after pstates/zentstates etc .... 

My problem is than if i do "OC" profile (3,9 - 4,0 - 4,1GHz whatever) , the IDLE state core voltage (SVI2 TFN) TOOO HIGH ~1,4V. If I get this value while LOAD state, it is good. But not for IDLE. :/
I would like to lower this value for ~0,8V ! (VID too)

I did 2 measurements: 
1., Default cpu , without OC - without turbo , IDLE STATE 
2., 4GHz all core OC cpu , IDLE STATE 

The difference is terrible.. 

@elmor have you idea?


----------



## mito1172

The Sandman said:


> Check Windows power plan Power Options, Minimum processor state should be less than 40%.
> I run the high performance plan with minimum state set to 20% on a PE3 OC.
> 
> Have you tried using offset voltage?


Hello. How should this setting be if oc is not done?


----------



## 1usmus

*CH6 6201 MOD*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1sLu1CGWEdele7JDF7T5ZCmUZtCA2TEsm

Pictures:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=10QbRm3RTo7SWAPr8rB7zIbG4Q8lRMq2i

Changelog:
* fully unlocked AMD_CBS
* additional FAN options
* unlocked Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar (feature of 470th motherboards for zen +)
* stabilized BCLK
* disabled Spread Spectrum
* unlocked DQS & Data drive strenght
* unlocked Mem P-state
* unlocked modes NX, PSS, CPB, C6 and others
* unlocked Grayot Flag, Managed overclocking Control , OC Mode , Die DownCore Bitmap (NEW!)


----------



## noko59

BUG? Offset Voltage
Bios 6101
CPU, 2700

With default bios settings (optimize) and with Stilt's 3200 Safe settings using a + OFFset voltage works. +.1 will bring the voltage from 1.3v to 1.4v when the offset was added

Changing CPU multiplier from auto to a value as in 38, 40 - Using Offset voltage of .1 brings the cpu voltage from 1.3v to 1v in the bios - that is if it booted - could not make it into Windows.

To OC to 4ghz I had to use a Manual voltage of 1.4v to get the voltage to go to 1.4v and to allow system to boot.


----------



## Ryoz

6201 got some bug with fan control i think, all pwm fan will ramp up and down for no reason, the pc need to be reboot to get the fan back to normal.

i just update to HWiNFO v5.85-3460 yesterday, not sure whether it is related to it or it is just a bug with bios. first time get this issue with C6H.

fyi, i am using noctua standard and industrial pwm fan on CPU Fan, CPU OPT and Chassis Fan 2.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

for now, i will revert to previous beta HWiNFO v5.85-3455, will report back here if it still happen.


----------



## harrysun

Does PState OC (different FID/VID settings for P1/P2) with BCLK adjustments work with BIOS 6201? I never done it before because my previous BIOS was 1701 so FID/VID modification were not supported in PState OC.

I can not boot if P1/P2 are Custom with modified FID/VID with BCLK >100. Only if P1 (and lower) is disabled so P0 is active, boot works. Otherwise the boot stops with OC POST Code (Displays at runtime when CPU enters “OC Mode”).

I'm recalculating the FID for P0/P1/P2 beased on the BCLK using this spread sheet: https://goo.gl/iyMR6c


----------



## Plissken

Ryoz said:


> 6201 got some bug with fan control i think, *all pwm fan will ramp up and down for no reason, the pc need to be reboot to get the fan back to normal.*
> 
> i just update to HWiNFO v5.85-3460 yesterday, not sure whether it is related to it or it is just a bug with bios. first time get this issue with C6H.
> 
> fyi, i am using noctua standard and industrial pwm fan on CPU Fan, CPU OPT and Chassis Fan 2.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> for now, i will revert to previous beta HWiNFO v5.85-3455, will report back here if it still happen.


EXACTLY! @elmor, fix this problem in the next bios please... thanks.


----------



## RobrPatty

Swapped out 1800X for my 2700X and still no post. Put 1800X back on and no pb. Could it be my 16 GB Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4?


----------



## VicsPC

RobrPatty said:


> Swapped out 1800X for my 2700X and still no post. Put 1800X back on and no pb. Could it be my 16 GB Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4?


You get any lights or anything? You could buy a DMM and see if the board actually gets power to the probeit points


----------



## RobrPatty

Yep all lights are working. Cpu fan is lit and working. Just no post. And no bent pins.


----------



## VicsPC

RobrPatty said:


> Yep all lights are working. Cpu fan is lit and working. Just no post. And no bent pins.


Id see what code it ends up getting when it stops working, if it doesnt post at all i had the same issue on my c7 when i put it on a board. Lights were on but wouldnt boot, was only when i used the front panel power/reset header on my case and plugged it into the mobo that it actually turned on, very weird.


----------



## Amir007

RobrPatty said:


> Swapped out 1800X for my 2700X and still no post. Put 1800X back on and no pb. Could it be my 16 GB Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4?


What bios r u using? Sounds like you may be still running 1.xxxxx or something.


----------



## RobrPatty

Amir007 said:


> What bios r u using? Sounds like you may be still running 1.xxxxx or something.


6201


----------



## usoldier

Got a strange bug all my fans stoped while playing a game and my Pump droped to half speed :/ had to reboot to fix it. Do you guys think its because i was using 101 bclk ? Scary stuff


----------



## RobrPatty

VicsPC said:


> Id see what code it ends up getting when it stops working, if it doesnt post at all i had the same issue on my c7 when i put it on a board. Lights were on but wouldnt boot, was only when i used the front panel power/reset header on my case and plugged it into the mobo that it actually turned on, very weird.


I am using same case same hdware just swapped out cpus. Weird...got 2700x at newegg which I heard was selling best 2700's out there. Maybe I should return, huh?


----------



## CarnageHimura

I had that fans stopping problem, but, in my case, chasis Fans 2 and 3 keep working normally, only CHA_FAN1 and CPU Fan stops, I fugured out how to workaround this without restart, I use Ai Suite, so, when the problem occurs (Fans rev up at 100% or totally stops) I open Ai Suite and re-apply my custom fans profile and all start to work normal again... It's really frustrating I'm dealing with this in ANY BIOS version, when I stops using AIDA64, the fans stops to rev up randomly at 100%, now I use HWinfo, but now the fans stops jejeje it's a neverending story xD.

Now I'm on 6201, with only xmp profile at 3200, I'll want to try the new version without CPU overclock first, to check stability, all seems good, except that fan bug, maybe if I stops using HWinfo & Aida it resolves, but I freaking like my external LCD display for monitoring.


----------



## noko59

Only time I had fan issues was when using Aida64, use to have Aida64 give parameters to my cell phone, kinda neat. Now I am scared to even use it. Having your computer shutdown on high temperature is not comforting. CPU fans would either go to 100% or turn off. That has been a long while since I've had that problem, surprised some still do.


----------



## DinciVinci

RobrPatty said:


> 6201


Did you try 6101? I'm not able to post with 6201, too. I always get error code E6 with the newest version and have to use 6101.


----------



## Kildar

RobrPatty said:


> Swapped out 1800X for my 2700X and still no post. Put 1800X back on and no pb. Could it be my 16 GB Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4?


Use this http://www.overclock.net/forum/27488444-post37658.html bios.

Update bios as per 1usmus directions here http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...ectly-unlocked-amd_cbs-ryzen-motherboard.html

It's the only way I update my bios as the Asus tool seems to leave random **** from the old bios laying around....


----------



## RobrPatty

*rog*



DinciVinci said:


> Did you try 6101? I'm not able to post with 6201, too. I always get error code E6 with the newest version and have to use 6101.


Tried 6101 and still no post. I did find out kept getting 0d error code. According to manual that means memory error. So ordered new memory sticks and will swap out soon. Hopefully that will solve problem. Thanks guys for your help.


----------



## usoldier

If i use bclk above 101 cpu stays locked at 3700 anyone have any idea why this happen ?


----------



## Phoked

Ryoz said:


> so far 6201 is quite stable, everything include post, fan, oc is working fine.
> 
> except i get these two error in event log when using hwinfo.



Same here. I've also been getting very random shutdowns when my system is idle.


----------



## Naeem

6201 is not stable for me i get random hickups and crashes back to 1701


----------



## Stellarspace

When are you going to fix the issue that I have described below:

I would always have an issue where if I restart my computer, the BIOS doesn't display, but the operating system boots. To get to the BIOS screen, I would have to turn my computer off, wait a couple of hours with the PSU inactive and turn it on again. After restarting the computer multiple times, I would eventually get 0d, but it would boot normally after I left it alone for a couple of hours and turned it back on. I've had this issue since I've gotten the motherboard in 2017.


----------



## noko59

Looks like my CH6 voltage issue with offset was my misunderstanding of the 2700 default voltage at 1.1875. When in Auto vice Offset it does not go by the default voltage but XMP voltage or something like that. I would have to Offset .3 or .4 to get 1.4v which I did not like the idea.

So I tried to see if PState VID voltage now works - and it does! Whatever I set the voltage to in PStates it will go to it. Currently PState at 4ghz and 1.4v (FID = A0 and VID = 18).


----------



## wingman99

Stellarspace said:


> When are you going to fix the issue that I have described below:
> 
> I would always have an issue where if I restart my computer, the BIOS doesn't display, but the operating system boots. To get to the BIOS screen, I would have to turn my computer off, wait a couple of hours with the PSU inactive and turn it on again. After restarting the computer multiple times, I would eventually get 0d, but it would boot normally after I left it alone for a couple of hours and turned it back on. I've had this issue since I've gotten the motherboard in 2017.


What do you have for a monitor connection?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

I've had two freezes on idle as well. My system is rock solid normally and it passed all the stability tests...


----------



## Anty

You can try set in BIOS AMD CBS -> Power Supply Idle Control: Typical Current Idle


----------



## SaLSouL

Stellarspace said:


> When are you going to fix the issue that I have described below:
> 
> I would always have an issue where if I restart my computer, the BIOS doesn't display, but the operating system boots. To get to the BIOS screen, I would have to turn my computer off, wait a couple of hours with the PSU inactive and turn it on again. After restarting the computer multiple times, I would eventually get 0d, but it would boot normally after I left it alone for a couple of hours and turned it back on. I've had this issue since I've gotten the motherboard in 2017.


I have had this.

to fix the problem remove all monitor cables from the back of your PC DP,HDMI,VGA which ever you use.

Power off PC at wall with all monitor cables removed. then power on PC with no monitor attached, your MB will search for a monitor output on all inputs when it doesn't find any and give you beep > power off at the wall.

Plug your Monitor cable back in and turn pc on. you should now have BIOS output. IMO its the monitor or GFX card that does not have GOP support you may be able to update your GFX BIOS from your card manufacturer if not, you will have to boot using the CSM support options in boot options, perhaps auto or manual, setting this to disabled will give you full UEFI boot and secure boot options but your hardware has to support it.

good luck, hope this helps


----------



## SaLSouL

Double post please delete


----------



## VicsPC

SaLSouL said:


> I have had this.
> 
> to fix the problem remove all monitor cables from the back of your PC DP,HDMI,VGA which ever you use.
> 
> Power off PC at wall with all monitor cables removed. then power on PC with no monitor attached, your MB will search for a monitor output on all inputs when it doesn't find any and give you beep > power off at the wall.
> 
> Plug your Monitor cable back in and turn pc on. you should now have BIOS output. IMO its the monitor or GFX card that does not have GOP support you may be able to update your GFX BIOS from your card manufacturer if not, you will have to boot using the CSM support options in boot options, perhaps auto or manual, setting this to disabled will give you full UEFI boot and secure boot options but your hardware has to support it.
> 
> good luck, hope this helps


This is well said and I always tell people to do this. What it does is, it resets the handshake between your monitor and GPU. The way i also do it to add if i may, i also unplug it from the monitor and turn that on as well so it resets the shake both ways.


----------



## coreykill99

CarnageHimura said:


> I had that fans stopping problem, but, in my case, chasis Fans 2 and 3 keep working normally, only CHA_FAN1 and CPU Fan stops, I fugured out how to workaround this without restart, I use Ai Suite, so, when the problem occurs (Fans rev up at 100% or totally stops) I open Ai Suite and re-apply my custom fans profile and all start to work normal again... It's really frustrating I'm dealing with this in ANY BIOS version, when I stops using AIDA64, the fans stops to rev up randomly at 100%, now I use HWinfo, but now the fans stops jejeje it's a neverending story xD.
> 
> Now I'm on 6201, with only xmp profile at 3200, I'll want to try the new version without CPU overclock first, to check stability, all seems good, except that fan bug, maybe if I stops using HWinfo & Aida it resolves, but I freaking like my external LCD display for monitoring.



any ideas of a workaround W/O using AI suite? was playing frostpunk the other day and chassis fan 2 IIRC just arbitrarily shut off. I only happened to look at my other monitor with HWinfo open to see reporting 0 and liquid temp at 48C I thought no was it must be a reporting error. but the fans were indeed off. no idea what caused it and now im paranoid that I need to super keep an eye on it. 
might just go back to 6101. dont think I had this problem on that BIOS.


----------



## Esenel

*1700X + 3533 CL14 Bios 6101*

I think I found the limit of my chip.

Previously running the 1700X @3950 Mhz (1.415V LLC2) with 3200 CL14 Kit @ 3466 CL14 (1.415V) which gives me quite good results and is stable, I wanted to try 3533CL14 

Results of 3466CL14 attached (too stupid to put them into spoiler :-( )


The good news.
My memory is capeable of doing 3533CL14 with quite nice results (also attached, still too stupid)


But my CPU is not capeable of passing Prime 95 (V28.10) 128-128 FFTs @ 3950 Mhz (with 3533CL14) anymore :-(
Even pumping 1.45V with LLC4 into the CPU did not help. With 1.44V LLC2 the maximum I could do was 30 Minutes of Prime95.

I did two quick game tests to see if 3533CL14 would be worth the hassle to figure out a possible CPU voltage and DIGI+ combo, but ...

The gain in 
Rise of the Tomb Raider 1080p High Preset were 2 fps
Assassin's Creed Origins 1080p Ultra Preset was 1 fps.


So for me the tests end at this point :-(
For me it shows the typical phenomenon of either gaining RAM speed to a top level and reducing CPU speed, the other way round or finding the best mix in between 

Cheers


----------



## Algy

Esenel said:


> I think I found the limit of my chip.
> 
> Previously running the 1700X @3950 Mhz (1.415V LLC2) with 3200 CL14 Kit @ 3466 CL14 (1.415V) which gives me quite good results and is stable, I wanted to try 3533CL14


could u share your vsoc for 3466 CL14 ? thx


----------



## Johan45

Stellarspace said:


> When are you going to fix the issue that I have described below:
> 
> I would always have an issue where if I restart my computer, the BIOS doesn't display, but the operating system boots. To get to the BIOS screen, I would have to turn my computer off, wait a couple of hours with the PSU inactive and turn it on again. After restarting the computer multiple times, I would eventually get 0d, but it would boot normally after I left it alone for a couple of hours and turned it back on. I've had this issue since I've gotten the motherboard in 2017.





wingman99 said:


> What do you have for a monitor connection?





SaLSouL said:


> I have had this.
> 
> to fix the problem remove all monitor cables from the back of your PC DP,HDMI,VGA which ever you use.
> 
> Power off PC at wall with all monitor cables removed. then power on PC with no monitor attached, your MB will search for a monitor output on all inputs when it doesn't find any and give you beep > power off at the wall.
> 
> Plug your Monitor cable back in and turn pc on. you should now have BIOS output. IMO its the monitor or GFX card that does not have GOP support you may be able to update your GFX BIOS from your card manufacturer if not, you will have to boot using the CSM support options in boot options, perhaps auto or manual, setting this to disabled will give you full UEFI boot and secure boot options but your hardware has to support it.
> 
> good luck, hope this helps





VicsPC said:


> This is well said and I always tell people to do this. What it does is, it resets the handshake between your monitor and GPU. The way i also do it to add if i may, i also unplug it from the monitor and turn that on as well so it resets the shake both ways.


What I found that consistently fixes this issue: Windows 10 is the problem.
When shutting down it actually goes into a deep sleep not a power off state. When you power on it's not initializing the GPU soon enough.
Go to power settings and "choose what power buttons do" > change settings that are unavailable> disable "fast startup" That should work.
If it doesn't then change your shut down by clicking on desktop anywhere to focus the pointer. Then alt+F4 brings up a shutdown menu, restart or shutdown from here and it should work.


----------



## BoMbY

Admin console with 'powercfg /hibernate off' should do the trick as well, and also free some GB on the primary disk. Unless of course you want to use Hibernate, but I don't see any use for that.


----------



## efes34

1usmus said:


> *CH6 6201 MOD*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1sLu1CGWEdele7JDF7T5ZCmUZtCA2TEsm
> 
> Pictures:
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=10QbRm3RTo7SWAPr8rB7zIbG4Q8lRMq2i
> 
> Changelog:
> * fully unlocked AMD_CBS
> * additional FAN options
> * unlocked Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar (feature of 470th motherboards for zen +)
> * stabilized BCLK
> * disabled Spread Spectrum
> * unlocked DQS & Data drive strenght
> * unlocked Mem P-state
> * unlocked modes NX, PSS, CPB, C6 and others
> * unlocked Grayot Flag, Managed overclocking Control , OC Mode , Die DownCore Bitmap (NEW!)


Thank you very much


----------



## bigfootnz

My experience after upgrade from 1700x to 2700x.

1700x was running [email protected] LLC2 with Corsair [email protected] 16-16-16-39 1.38V with BIOS 1701. All BIOS after this has much lower OC for CPU and I've never used it.

At the moment I'm running 2700x [email protected] LLC2 and memory @3200MHz but with slower timings 16-17-17-50, BIOS 6201. I'm using manual OC for two reasons, auto/PE1/PE2 easily under load goes below 4GHz on all cores so it is pointless to use it. On other hand PE3 is behaving really weird. It is almost working like programmed manual OC. Doesn't matter what voltage/temperature is on my CPU is always 4.15GHz on all cores and 4.35 for 1 and 2 cores. Still didn't test what frequency is for 4 cores. But should this PE3 also drop voltage if my CPU is reaching own limits? My CPU is not willing to work stable on 4.15 even with 1.4V and also PE3 is not stable even offset voltage +0.05. Probably I lost on silicon lottery.

Can somebody confirm is their PE3 changing frequency on all core load if CPU is overload/over limit or it is behaving just like mine?

Now problems with latest BIOS/CH6 and 2700x
- My voltage in idle will drop only on auto/PE1/PE2/PE3. But on manual, P state and offset voltage on idle voltage never drops. On other hand Frequency is always dropping on idle, even if I select manual multiplier.
- Q-code LED is now with latest firmware/2700x pointless in my case. As with 1700x when I was finding stable OC when ever I had problems with CPU Q-code LED was pointing to correct problem. Now with 2700x PC only freeze and QLED is always showing 24. So far I've never had 8 on it even that problem was plenty time on CPU due to not enough voltage. 
- Voltage drop is huge with these latest BIOS/2700x. For example on my 1700x and BIOS 1701 1.35V&LLC2 at load was around 1.305V. After just BIOS upgrade to 6201 with 1700x and 1.35V&LLC2 under load it was only 1.29V. At the moment with 2700X and 1.38V&LLC2 at load it is only 1.31V, which is even worse than with 1700x
- If I select P state OC, under load (y-crunch and IBT) all ASUS EC sensors reading always freeze in HW info, but thankfully board is working OK as you can hear that fans and speeding up and slowing on load.

After BIOS 1701 all other BIOS are in my opinion are not finished product, especially these ones for second gen Ryzen. I had this 2700x for only few days and I'm not happy at the moment but probably and hopefully it will get better with new BIOS.


----------



## VicsPC

bigfootnz said:


> My experience after upgrade from 1700x to 2700x.
> 
> 1700x was running [email protected] LLC2 with Corsair [email protected] 16-16-16-39 1.38V with BIOS 1701. All BIOS after this has much lower OC for CPU and I've never used it.
> 
> At the moment I'm running 2700x [email protected] LLC2 and memory @3200MHz but with slower timings 16-17-17-50, BIOS 6201. I'm using manual OC for two reasons, auto/PE1/PE2 easily under load goes below 4GHz on all cores so it is pointless to use it. On other hand PE3 is behaving really weird. It is almost working like programmed manual OC. Doesn't matter what voltage/temperature is on my CPU is always 4.15GHz on all cores and 4.35 for 1 and 2 cores. Still didn't test what frequency is for 4 cores. But should this PE3 also drop voltage if my CPU is reaching own limits? My CPU is not willing to work stable on 4.15 even with 1.4V and also PE3 is not stable even offset voltage +0.05. Probably I lost on silicon lottery.
> 
> Can somebody confirm is their PE3 changing frequency on all core load if CPU is overload/over limit or it is behaving just like mine?
> 
> Now problems with latest BIOS/CH6 and 2700x
> - My voltage in idle will drop only on auto/PE1/PE2/PE3. But on manual, P state and offset voltage on idle voltage never drops. On other hand Frequency is always dropping on idle, even if I select manual multiplier.
> - Q-code LED is now with latest firmware/2700x pointless in my case. As with 1700x when I was finding stable OC when ever I had problems with CPU Q-code LED was pointing to correct problem. Now with 2700x PC only freeze and QLED is always showing 24. So far I've never had 8 on it even that problem was plenty time on CPU due to not enough voltage.
> - Voltage drop is huge with these latest BIOS/2700x. For example on my 1700x and BIOS 1701 1.35V&LLC2 at load was around 1.305V. After just BIOS upgrade to 6201 with 1700x and 1.35V&LLC2 under load it was only 1.29V. At the moment with 2700X and 1.38V&LLC2 at load it is only 1.31V, which is even worse than with 1700x
> - If I select P state OC, under load (y-crunch and IBT) all ASUS EC sensors reading always freeze in HW info, but thankfully board is working OK as you can hear that fans and speeding up and slowing on load.
> 
> After BIOS 1701 all other BIOS are in my opinion are not finished product, especially these ones for second gen Ryzen. I had this 2700x for only few days and I'm not happy at the moment but probably and hopefully it will get better with new BIOS.


Ive done the same but I'm on a C7 and honestly I've left it all on auto except for the ram. At auto everything my cpu is hitting 4.35ghz on like 4-5 cores at a time so I've honestly left it alone and don't see a point in OCing. Not sure it's hitting that on all cores I've yet to look at the avg but at one point or the other they have all peaked at 4.35. I am on water so it's going past what air does. 

Voltage in idle is supposed to drop, the latest windows update even in balanced mode will do that, even if you dont set pstates or anything like that.


----------



## bigfootnz

VicsPC said:


> Ive done the same but I'm on a C7 and honestly I've left it all on auto except for the ram. At auto everything my cpu is hitting 4.35ghz on like 4-5 cores at a time so I've honestly left it alone and don't see a point in OCing. Not sure it's hitting that on all cores I've yet to look at the avg but at one point or the other they have all peaked at 4.35. I am on water so it's going past what air does.
> 
> Voltage in idle is supposed to drop, the latest windows update even in balanced mode will do that, even if you dont set pstates or anything like that.


As I've said if I'm using auto or any PE my voltage is dropping. But as soon as I change voltage to manual/offset or P state then voltage is not dropping in idle. Also I've changed from Ryzen balanced to Windows Balanced plan, as Stilt is recommending. If I leave it on auto then all cores frequency is below 4GHz so it is pointless for me.


----------



## VicsPC

bigfootnz said:


> As I've said if I'm using auto or any PE my voltage is dropping. But as soon as I change voltage to manual/offset or P state then voltage is not dropping in idle. Also I've changed from Ryzen balanced to Windows Balanced plan, as Stilt is recommending. If I leave it on auto then all cores frequency is below 4GHz so it is pointless for me.


If your speed also drops at idle then it's fine that's how it's supposed to be. Running loaded voltage at all times is pointless. 4+ghz isn't needed for browsing chrome or reading emails lol. But if it does bug you then just use high performance mode and it wont drop the voltage at all, will keep all cores at full boost at all times.


----------



## bigfootnz

VicsPC said:


> If your speed also drops at idle then it's fine that's how it's supposed to be. Running loaded voltage at all times is pointless. 4+ghz isn't needed for browsing chrome or reading emails lol. But if it does bug you then just use high performance mode and it wont drop the voltage at all, will keep all cores at full boost at all times.


You are missing my point, as I want also to have voltage drop in idle just like it was working with my old 1700x. But to have that I've to use either auto or PE OC which is not working good with my CPU.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Anyone have any issues with setting D.o.c.p 5 for 16GB 2933mhz CL15 (HyperX Predator RGB) when loading into windows 10 suddenly the monitor shuts off and no response? Connecting using DP on a Samsung 4K 60 28" Monitor. Using Bios 3502 CH6

*Update*

Flashed to the latest official 6101 and set D.O.C.P and all runs and boots fine now. :thumb:


----------



## Esenel

Algy said:


> could u share your vsoc for 3466 CL14 ? thx


Hi,
SOC is set to 1.10V with LLC1.
Rest on Auto.
That is what my configuration likes 

Hope it helps


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Just a heads up for anyone using Corsair iCue.

I use iCue for my water pump and keyboard and found the latest build causes massive CPU slow downs. I went from CB score 1710 @ 3.8Ghz to 1500 cb. I tried resetting bios etc and nothing worked. 

Anyways I noticed around 10% usage was coming from iCue which was also preventing downvolting etc. I close iCue and it's back to normal (Minus rainbow keyboard :/) so if anyone has any issues with downclock and performance and you use iCue it is due to that.


----------



## VicsPC

Sideways2k said:


> Just a heads up for anyone using Corsair iCue.
> 
> I use iCue for my water pump and keyboard and found the latest build causes massive CPU slow downs. I went from CB score 1710 @ 3.8Ghz to 1500 cb. I tried resetting bios etc and nothing worked.
> 
> Anyways I noticed around 10% usage was coming from iCue which was also preventing downvolting etc. I close iCue and it's back to normal (Minus rainbow keyboard :/) so if anyone has any issues with downclock and performance and you use iCue it is due to that.


Which software version is it? And did you make sure to message/tweet corsair to let em know the problem so they fix it?


----------



## Nijo

Sideways2k said:


> Just a heads up for anyone using Corsair iCue.
> 
> I use iCue for my water pump and keyboard and found the latest build causes massive CPU slow downs. I went from CB score 1710 @ 3.8Ghz to 1500 cb. I tried resetting bios etc and nothing worked.
> 
> Anyways I noticed around 10% usage was coming from iCue which was also preventing downvolting etc. I close iCue and it's back to normal (Minus rainbow keyboard :/) so if anyone has any issues with downclock and performance and you use iCue it is due to that.


With todays update of iCue I read 1.4% to 2.3% of CPU usage. So no Problem here. Running iCue for my AiO and some RGB lighting.


----------



## mtrai

Nijo said:


> With todays update of iCue I read 1.4% to 2.3% of CPU usage. So no Problem here. Running iCue for my AiO and some RGB lighting.


Seriously 1.4 to 2.3 is still to much considering 8 cores 16 threads. That is why I do not actually let it run at all.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Yes they are aware of the issues. Here's the thread with some potential fixes: http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=178313

The fixes don't work for me.

Its: iCue 3.3.103

So either don't update or close the software like I've been doing till they release a fix.


----------



## Krisztias

bigfootnz said:


> You are missing my point, as I want also to have voltage drop in idle just like it was working with my old 1700x. But to have that I've to use either auto or PE OC which is not working good with my CPU.


I have the exact same problem with bios 6001+, currently on 6201. P-state OC not functioning properly, it downclocks, but not downvolting. The best part is, that PE3 not boosting so high anymore in all core workloads (further 4115MHz -> 4090MHz). Currently running PE2, because its downvolting and i get 4066MHz all core boost. But i would like to run PE3( if its not degrading the silicon, or had already degraded it in a month, without a lot of stress test) or P-State OC.

@elmor do you know something about this issues?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Krisztias said:


> I have the exact same problem with bios 6001+, currently on 6201. P-state OC not functioning properly, it downclocks, but not downvolting. The best part is, that PE3 not boosting so high anymore in all core workloads (further 4115MHz -> 4090MHz). Currently running PE2, because its downvolting and i get 4066MHz all core boost. But i would like to run PE3( if its not degrading the silicon, or had already degraded it in a month, without a lot of stress test) or P-State OC.
> 
> @elmor do you know something about this issues?


I'd look into seeing if you have any software causing this. As I mentioned above about iCue preventing downvolting, even epic games launcher can prevent downvolting. 

Try do a safe boot and see if it downvolts. It's been working fine for the last few bios releases for me


----------



## Krisztias

Sideways2k said:


> I'd look into seeing if you have any software causing this. As I mentioned above about iCue preventing downvolting, even epic games launcher can prevent downvolting.
> 
> Try do a safe boot and see if it downvolts. It's been working fine for the last few bios releases for me


Thanks for the tipp, i will try it. But with my 1700x i had zero issues, the only thing i done is swapped the cpu and reflashed the bios and with DDU uninstalled the drivers and than reinstalled them. Everything is the same as before.


----------



## bigfootnz

Sideways2k said:


> I'd look into seeing if you have any software causing this. As I mentioned above about iCue preventing downvolting, even epic games launcher can prevent downvolting.
> 
> 
> 
> Try do a safe boot and see if it downvolts. It's been working fine for the last few bios releases for me




I think that is he saying, which is exactly mine problem, if I select P-state OC frequency with downclock but voltage will not downvolt. But as soon as you switch to auto or any other PE OC then downvolting is working correctly. So it is not link to any program as if that is case that it would not downvolt even with auto/PE.
@elmor Today when I was testing my memory with Ramtest my CPU fan and Chassis Fan1 has stop completely. I was able to reboot PC while still was in safe temp range. But this is something which should not be happening with premium boards like this. And these latest BIOS are just disappointing and full of bags. This has happened on latest 6201 BIOS


----------



## coreykill99

well just had my front fans totally shut off on me for the 4th time 2nd time just today. went back to 6101. @elmor any chance we will see an updated BIOS that will address these issues? 
I dont seem to be the only one noticing this issue.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

I don't do P-State OC via AMD CBS. I just manually do the core ratio and then enable C-States in AMD CBS.

With minimum processor state set to 50% or lower it downclocks and volts fine. Perhaps that way might help?


----------



## Krisztias

Sideways2k said:


> I don't do P-State OC via AMD CBS. I just manually do the core ratio and then enable C-States in AMD CBS.
> 
> With minimum processor state set to 50% or lower it downclocks and volts fine. Perhaps that way might help?


I have tried everything. Minimum processor state is 20%. With my 1700x worked fine, but with the 2700x doesn't.


----------



## mickeykool

Sideways2k said:


> I don't do P-State OC via AMD CBS. I just manually do the core ratio and then enable C-States in AMD CBS.
> 
> With minimum processor state set to 50% or lower it downclocks and volts fine. Perhaps that way might help?


Where do you set minimum processor state to 50%?


----------



## MishelLngelo

mickeykool said:


> Where do you set minimum processor state to 50%?


Windows > Power options > Advanced


----------



## matthew87

Is there a way to force disable BankGroupSwapAlt? 

I've checked in BIOS under Advanced\AMD CBS\ UMC Common Options\DRAM Memory Mapping but there is no BGS Alt setting... 

I swear that's where it use to be...


----------



## Fanu

just bought Crosshair VI extreme - hopefully all of the bugs have been resolved since launch and I should experience no issues with 2700X?


----------



## Anty

matthew87 said:


> Is there a way to force disable BankGroupSwapAlt?
> 
> I've checked in BIOS under Advanced\AMD CBS\ UMC Common Options\DRAM Memory Mapping but there is no BGS Alt setting...
> 
> I swear that's where it use to be...



Looks you didn't updated BIOS for a looooong time. It is gone.


----------



## VicsPC

Anty said:


> Looks you didn't updated BIOS for a looooong time. It is gone.


Yup that would be my guess, I'm pretty sure it's disabled by default now.


----------



## matthew87

Anty said:


> Looks you didn't updated BIOS for a looooong time. It is gone.


I'm running 6101 bios. Been a while since I looked for the setting. 

When I launch Ryzen timing checker 1.04 it's showing BGS Alt is enabled. I assume this is automatic now and you can't turn it off?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

VicsPC said:


> Yup that would be my guess, I'm pretty sure it's disabled by default now.


BGS Alt is enabled and can't be changed. Check RTC


----------



## VicsPC

Sideways2k said:


> BGS Alt is enabled and can't be changed. Check RTC


On my c7 BGS is disabled, there is no BGS Alt on the c7 under RTC. I could dig out my c6 to check but i think if you guys are talking Alt i think before taking it apart it was enabled but not positive.


----------



## Kildar

WITF can't I write my bios settings to a USB drive??

I've tried two differently formatted sticks. The bios sees them, I click on save and there is nothing there????


----------



## The Sandman

Kildar said:


> WITF can't I write my bios settings to a USB drive??
> 
> I've tried two differently formatted sticks. The bios sees them, I click on save and there is nothing there????


Be sure to actually name the file on the next to last prompt iirc. 
This had me going the first couple times


----------



## RobrPatty

Boy this board is a mess. 2700x doesn't post. one memory works fine(not suppose to be compatible). Another memory works like *****(suppose to be compatible). 6201 is crap. AMD jumped the gun when this whole ryzsen cpu came about. Hardwae is not working stable at all. Junk


----------



## Anty

Blaaa blaa blaaa


----------



## RobrPatty

ordered GSkill FlareX F4-3200C14D-16GFX sticks. 3rd set bought to date. Hopefully these will work. And to heck with you Anty


----------



## VicsPC

RobrPatty said:


> ordered GSkill FlareX F4-3200C14D-16GFX sticks. 3rd set bought to date. Hopefully these will work. And to heck with you Anty


I'm guessing thats Samsung bdie? If you're having issues with that then there's something else at play here. I've used my Corsair 3200CL16 (Hynix btw) on both the C6 and C7 and it works on both at 3200mhz and factory timings. On my C6 i got it from 16-18-36 to 14-15-34 with 1.45v and it was FULLY stable. If you bought flarex 3x and not even working on the 2700x then you got another problem somewhere. I haven't tried tighter timings yet on my C7 as i plan on buying Gskill 3600CL15 very soon.


----------



## stewwy

matthew87 said:


> Is there a way to force disable BankGroupSwapAlt?
> 
> I've checked in BIOS under Advanced\AMD CBS\ UMC Common Options\DRAM Memory Mapping but there is no BGS Alt setting...
> 
> I swear that's where it use to be...


I'm pretty certain last time I looked I think I was on 6101 

BGS on BGSalt off
BGS off BGSalt on

BGS is a switch now


----------



## RobrPatty

VicsPC said:


> I'm guessing thats Samsung bdie? If you're having issues with that then there's something else at play here. I've used my Corsair 3200CL16 (Hynix btw) on both the C6 and C7 and it works on both at 3200mhz and factory timings. On my C6 i got it from 16-18-36 to 14-15-34 with 1.45v and it was FULLY stable. If you bought flarex 3x and not even working on the 2700x then you got another problem somewhere. I haven't tried tighter timings yet on my C7 as i plan on buying Gskill 3600CL15 very soon.


Ya its Samsung bdie. original was 16 GB Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4 worked fine on 1800x but no post with 2700x. So went to G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4 24000) Desktop Memory Model F4-3000C15D-16GTZR and it was so so with 1800x but also no post with 2700x. Just RMA it. And ordered this new flarex which is suppose to be compat with ryzen. So we will see. Thanks


----------



## VicsPC

RobrPatty said:


> Ya its Samsung bdie. original was 16 GB Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4 worked fine on 1800x but no post with 2700x. So went to G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4 24000) Desktop Memory Model F4-3000C15D-16GTZR and it was so so with 1800x but also no post with 2700x. Just RMA it. And ordered this new flarex which is suppose to be compat with ryzen. So we will see. Thanks


Yea you're definitely missing something. Lots of people have gskill/samsung ram and no issues, especially after 3 kits. I'd start leaning towards probably faulty board. Try each stick in one slot and see if it posts, if both sticks post then they're fine and the issue is elsewhere.


----------



## RobrPatty

VicsPC said:


> Yea you're definitely missing something. Lots of people have gskill/samsung ram and no issues, especially after 3 kits. I'd start leaning towards probably faulty board. Try each stick in one slot and see if it posts, if both sticks post then they're fine and the issue is elsewhere.


Thanks VicsPC. I am waiting on my flarex ram...it I know is gskill/samsung. See if I continue having issues. If so I'll troubleshoot as you recommend. Again thanks.


----------



## BoMbY

At least this seems to be stable with 6201:


----------



## oile

You won't have problems with FlareX. I've had Hynix lpx 3000 and they were ***** compared to the lovable Samsung B-Die on flare X. Got them to 3466 stilts settings without a single problem on a 1600


----------



## MishelLngelo

With such OC and good run, you complain ?


----------



## grunstyle

oile said:


> You won't have problems with FlareX. I've had Hynix lpx 3000 and they were ***** compared to the lovable Samsung B-Die on flare X. Got them to 3466 stilts settings without a single problem on a 1600


3466 on Hynix?


----------



## oile

grunstyle said:


> 3466 on Hynix?


Nope ofc. I didn't explain well. On Samsung B Die 3466/3533. I had problems even at 3066 with Hynix


----------



## mtrai

Just gonna chime in, some of you that are having problems with ram...are honestly doing something wrong. Reality is all the timings matter....let me say this again ALL THE TIMINGS MATTER. Also voltages matter....too much is just as bad as too little. 

Just search my post...and you will see I got my first G.skill Ripjaws V 3200 samsung D-die dual rank stable a long time ago at 3200...long before these last few bios. You will also see I got my G.skill ripjaw V Hynix M-die SR 3200 stable at 3200, and now I have my G.skill Trident RGB 4133 almost stable at 3583. For the first two I have posted all the timings and shown stability proof. 

For my last set the 4133 at 3583 I have done all kinds of real world testing as well as a ton of normal benchmarks. Currently, I am getting some boot issues. And I know it will come down to 1 or 2 timings/settings that are just a bit off...as once it boots it is smooth.

So once again, ALL TIMINGS, OTHER SETTINGS, and VOLTAGES MATTER

Here are most of my current settings on the G.skill Trident RGB 4133 CL19 at pretty tight timings. Please keep in mind these settings are not yet 100% stable for my liking..but VERY close.










There are so many things that affect stability...in this example...if I lower the latency like shown here...and it is just such a slight amount...I am more unstable.


----------



## Brko

Guys, please help... what am I doing wrong? Bios 6201 and Windows 10 latest version:

I have 82.7 ns latency. I had 60.something. I have AMD balanced plan, latest drivers. What happened? How to get 60 ns again?


----------



## RobrPatty

oile said:


> You won't have problems with FlareX. I've had Hynix lpx 3000 and they were ***** compared to the lovable Samsung B-Die on flare X. Got them to 3466 stilts settings without a single problem on a 1600


Much appreciated oile. Sticks will be here soon.


----------



## side37

usoldier said:


> If i use bclk above 101 cpu stays locked at 3700 anyone have any idea why this happen ?


I can't seem to use a base clock over 101 either, I notice even under 101 but above 100 the base speed in task manager shows as 3.67 instead of 3.70. If I exceed 101 and then load the CPU with say Prime95 the CPU usage only shows 70%~.


----------



## usoldier

side37 said:


> I can't seem to use a base clock over 101 either, I notice even under 101 but above 100 the base speed in task manager shows as 3.67 instead of 3.70. If I exceed 101 and then load the CPU with say Prime95 the CPU usage only shows 70%~.


Still happens to me :/ wish someone know why and how to fix it


----------



## Brko

Brko said:


> Guys, please help... what am I doing wrong? Bios 6201 and Windows 10 latest version:
> 
> I have 82.7 ns latency. I had 60.something. I have AMD balanced plan, latest drivers. What happened? How to get 60 ns again?


Anyone?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## oile

Brko said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Could be a Aida bug or newer versions maybe. Check other benches if you have something previous to compare


----------



## datspike

Brko said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Check that eCLK thing, make sure it's set to Synchronous mode. Also try using the high performance plan, balanced can give weird latency results sometimes.


----------



## Brko

datspike said:


> Check that eCLK thing, make sure it's set to Synchronous mode. Also try using the high performance plan, balanced can give weird latency results sometimes.


Thank You very much, kind sir. That was an issue. It was set on Asychronous mode and 100.4 on CPU and 100.0 on RAM/PCI-E. I set now to Sync and now I have again 60.something.

Difference between High Perf vs AMD Balacned is 1.5ns in favor to High Perf.

Thanks again. Now will try to tinker RAM to some higher clock via Ryzen DRAM calc.


----------



## PamelaH

*still running bios 9920 lol. 1800x [email protected] should I up grade my bios.*


----------



## BoMbY

Brko said:


> Guys, please help... what am I doing wrong? Bios 6201 and Windows 10 latest version:
> 
> I have 82.7 ns latency. I had 60.something. I have AMD balanced plan, latest drivers. What happened? How to get 60 ns again?


Power Down Mode Disabled makes about 10ns difference, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Brko

Solution was this post:
http://www.overclock.net/showthread.php?p=27500666

Will try also this powerdownmode today. Tnx

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MCCOPRA

When the official 6201 will be released to site. ? this week maybe


----------



## Brko

BoMbY said:


> Power Down Mode Disabled makes about 10ns difference, if I remember correctly.


Nope. Powerdown disabled didnt give me any lower latency.


----------



## Brko

This is now gaming stable. But gain is pretty small, less than 5%. Too less for too much heating/power draw. CPU needs 0,2V more for less than 200 MHz so it is completely useless for 24/7 and gaming on 1440P.
Sweetspot: 4066 MHz @ 1,210V + 3212MHz C14 @ 1,375V

6201 BIOS is great. So far so good.


----------



## mito1172

I restored 6101 BIOS. The temperature of the 6201 bios is too high. cpu fan is spinning like crazy


----------



## Brko

Using NF-F12 PWM on my CPU. Didn't notice any increase in temperature or fan's RPMs, even when l OC'ed it to 4.25GHz. 

Tried Prime95 with sweetspot settings, same fan/CPU behaviour as on 6101.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## datspike

@Brko with such a loose 3533 config i highly doubt that you can achieve same memory throughput and better latency just by tightening the 3466 strap. 
I.e. here's my tight 3533 setting which is 100% stable:


Spoiler


----------



## 1nterceptor

mito1172 said:


> I restored 6101 BIOS. The temperature of the 6201 bios is too high. cpu fan is spinning like crazy



I'm having the same problem here with 6201... Even my ram is no longer stable at 3200 and it was 100% stable on 6101 with same settings...
Maybe i'm wrong, but it looks to me like second gen ryzens have less or no issues with this new bios unlike first gens...


----------



## RobrPatty

trying to get replacement 2700x with amd. Negociating with them now


----------



## mito1172

1nterceptor said:


> I'm having the same problem here with 6201... Even my ram is no longer stable at 3200 and it was 100% stable on 6101 with same settings...
> Maybe i'm wrong, but it looks to me like second gen ryzens have less or no issues with this new bios unlike first gens...


yes the 6201 bios motherboard looked even warmer. and the game was getting stuck, but with 6101 bios this does not exist


----------



## Brko

datspike said:


> @Brko with such a loose 3533 config i highly doubt that you can achieve same memory throughput and better latency just by tightening the 3466 strap.
> I.e. here's my tight 3533 setting which is 100% stable:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Thanks, but l will stick with tight 3200C14 @ 1.38V and with CPU just above 4GHz with 1.21V. My rig is mainly for gaming and some productivity where difference between 4060 and 4260 and RAM between 3200 and 3533 MHz is marginal. 

I will try your settings for bench purposes, but will not use them 24/7.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## PamelaH

sorry to hear your all having troubles still, think i will stay on my beta bios.


----------



## matthew87

datspike said:


> @Brko with such a loose 3533 config i highly doubt that you can achieve same memory throughput and better latency just by tightening the 3466 strap.
> I.e. here's my tight 3533 setting which is 100% stable:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


My 1700x with Samsung B die at 3333mhz C14 and very similar sub timings to your own is achieving 52,500 read, 51,500 write, 49,000 copy with 67ns latency in AIDA64. With gear down mode on. 

The delta between our memory performance runs is pretty much smack on the difference in speed, 6%. Some people would certainly see improved performance dropping down a strap if it lets them run tighter timings.


----------



## Brko

You mean people who are obsessed with benchmark numbers  ?
I told you, in gaming you can see (if you can see) 1-2 FPS difference. In productivity (lets say handbrake) l measured approx 3 seconds on 30 minutes. So it come to question is it necessary for performance or for peace of mind... l would say this second thing 

But of course, if you can, go for it. For my needs, l would rather have much smaller thermal dissipation and system/voltage load for 1-2 FPS less than those much higher for 1-2 FPS more in real time gaming (not benchmarking).

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## majestynl

Tip: New benchmark tool, looks great.. Checking it now!

https://www.basemark.com/products/basemark-gpu/


----------



## PamelaH

Brko said:


> You mean people who are obsessed with benchmark numbers  ?
> I told you, in gaming you can see (if you can see) 1-2 FPS difference. In productivity (lets say handbrake) l measured approx 3 seconds on 30 minutes. So it come to question is it necessary for performance or for peace of mind... l would say this second thing
> 
> But of course, if you can, go for it. For my needs, l would rather have much smaller thermal dissipation and system/voltage load for 1-2 FPS less than those much higher for 1-2 FPS more in real time gaming (not benchmarking).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Totally agree from a gamers point of view


----------



## PamelaH

majestynl said:


> Tip: New benchmark tool, looks great.. Checking it now!
> 
> https://www.basemark.com/products/basemark-gpu/


Downloading now thankyou


----------



## leareynl

mito1172 said:


> I restored 6101 BIOS. The temperature of the 6201 bios is too high. cpu fan is spinning like crazy


Just had my second thermal shutdown due to the water pump that stalled.
It looked like all fans and the pump that were controlled by the motherboard stopped working (showing 0 rpm).
I noticed this last time that my system got so slow all of a sudden, it was due to throttling ofc. There was not a lot of time but i could see on my second monitor that all fans were at 0 RPM including the pump. And then a system shutoff happened. CPU got too hot.

6201 bios seems to be working stable for me but the control to the pump and fans is just way too wonky, which is a real game breaker, i went back to 6101.


----------



## mito1172

leareynl said:


> Just had my second thermal shutdown due to the water pump that stalled.
> It looked like all fans and the pump that were controlled by the motherboard stopped working (showing 0 rpm).
> I noticed this last time that my system got so slow all of a sudden, it was due to throttling ofc. There was not a lot of time but i could see on my second monitor that all fans were at 0 RPM including the pump. And then a system shutoff happened. CPU got too hot.
> 
> 6201 bios seems to be working stable for me but the control to the pump and fans is just way too wonky, which is a real game breaker, i went back to 6101.


The 6201 bios CPU fan never stopped, but the heat was bad


----------



## leareynl

mito1172 said:


> The 6201 bios CPU fan never stopped, but the heat was bad


Well, the behaviour is the same on 6101, rpm goes to 0 but at least it does not shut down the pump, or fans.


----------



## Naeem

majestynl said:


> Tip: New benchmark tool, looks great.. Checking it now!
> 
> https://www.basemark.com/products/basemark-gpu/



Another Nvidia biased benchmark only works with some AMD drivers


----------



## CodyPredy

leareynl said:


> Well, the behaviour is the same on 6101, rpm goes to 0 but at least it does not shut down the pump, or fans.


I'm guessing but are you guys experiencing this only on water-cooling? I'm curious since I didn't see this initially pop up. Also on air when I switched to 6101 I noticed an increase in overall temperatures.


----------



## Nijo

CodyPredy said:


> I'm guessing but are you guys experiencing this only on water-cooling? I'm curious since I didn't see this initially pop up. Also on air when I switched to 6101 I noticed an increase in overall temperatures.


Or maybe only after calibrating the fans in Bios?


----------



## ItsMB

Hello guys, i would like to ask you a question about 1Usmus app. Does it calculate values for BIOS 6101? Im on 3008, but i dont have the time i had in the past to tweak all day, and less if i have to play with diferent resistance values etc...
TY so much people.


----------



## Krisztias

Nijo said:


> Or maybe only after calibrating the fans in Bios?


Can be the cause. I never calibrated the fans and never had problem with the fans. Except Aida64, this software cause issues (fans spins at max rpm)


----------



## coreykill99

I know my Rig is WC and I ran and edited the fans with the calibration tool. I changed the min and max values quite a bit but I ran it under 6201/ Evey bios so far. 
within a week of running 6201 I had 0rpm events 4 times, IIRC 2 in the same day. its possible that the issue is present in 6101 under a specific set of circumstances. 
however I ran 6101 since it was released and then went back to it a week or so after 6201 was released. in all that time I have not had a 0rpm event on 6101. and I ran the same fan tuning with it. 

so not sure what the common cause could be.


----------



## PamelaH

*you know you can press f6 in the bios to set the fans manually. and turn off 0db *


----------



## Ryoz

Ryoz said:


> 6201 got some bug with fan control i think, all pwm fan will ramp up and down for no reason, the pc need to be reboot to get the fan back to normal.
> 
> i just update to HWiNFO v5.85-3460 yesterday, not sure whether it is related to it or it is just a bug with bios. first time get this issue with C6H.
> 
> fyi, i am using noctua standard and industrial pwm fan on CPU Fan, CPU OPT and Chassis Fan 2.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> for now, i will revert to previous beta HWiNFO v5.85-3455, will report back here if it still happen.


6201 definitely has some issue with fan control, just now it happen again. 

hope this can be sort out in future bios.


----------



## leareynl

CodyPredy said:


> I'm guessing but are you guys experiencing this only on water-cooling? I'm curious since I didn't see this initially pop up. Also on air when I switched to 6101 I noticed an increase in overall temperatures.


I don't think that this problem is only related to watercooling.


I think the problem is that as there is speak of the fans ramping up and down, if this happens with my pump, it will stall if the voltage gets too low, as it is not a PPM controlled pump.
If voltage is too low, it will stop.. and then it needs around 10v to start again.
It's a Laing DDC pump.


----------



## Ryoz

This is getting annoying, it is working fine for all this while.

But now, it seem like we are starting to get these fan issue with beta bios 6201. And I am not using Aida/cpuz, only hwinfo.

I am downgrade back to 6101.


----------



## Nijo

Running Bios 6201 Beta since release, and my case fans never ramped up, everything okay. Running them in Silent Mode without calibration.
Maybe you try reseting your Bios and test the fans without calibration.

I remember some of this behavior with Fan Expert (Ai Suite III)... the fans suddenly stopped working or ramped up in idle.


----------



## Ryoz

Nijo said:


> Running Bios 6201 Beta since release, and my case fans never ramped up, everything okay. Running them in Silent Mode without calibration.
> Maybe you try reseting your Bios and test the fans without calibration.
> 
> I remember some of this behavior with Fan Expert (Ai Suite III)... the fans suddenly stopped working or ramped up in idle.


no, i am not using fan calibration.

i set manual fan curve.


----------



## nexxusty

Nijo said:


> Running Bios 6201 Beta since release, and my case fans never ramped up, everything okay. Running them in Silent Mode without calibration.
> Maybe you try reseting your Bios and test the fans without calibration.
> 
> I remember some of this behavior with Fan Expert (Ai Suite III)... the fans suddenly stopped working or ramped up in idle.


Same here. Custom water loop with 2x240mm Rads, no need for high rpm fans.

I've never had a single issue with fans, using any BIOS. All the same, works. Its got to be down to certain PWM controllers hating the C6H or vice versa.


----------



## mito1172

Nijo said:


> Running Bios 6201 Beta since release, and my case fans never ramped up, everything okay. Running them in Silent Mode without calibration.
> Maybe you try reseting your Bios and test the fans without calibration.
> 
> I remember some of this behavior with Fan Expert (Ai Suite III)... the fans suddenly stopped working or ramped up in idle.


6201 bios has been official.

Version 6201
2018/06/22 7.85 MBytes
CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 6201
Update Agesa Code to 1.0.0.2c
Update compatibility protocol for 3rd party hardware monitoring software
Fixed miscellaneous issues with fan calibration/options
Improve memory compatibility.

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## PamelaH

mito1172 said:


> 6201 bios has been official
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/



latest Version 6101
2018/05/18


----------



## mito1172

PamelaH said:


> latest Version 6101
> 2018/05/18


the other or Windows 7 8 8.1 32 64 bit and Windows 10 32 bit appears selected . :thumb:

Version 6201
2018/06/22 7.85 MBytes
CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 6201
Update Agesa Code to 1.0.0.2c
Update compatibility protocol for 3rd party hardware monitoring software
Fixed miscellaneous issues with fan calibration/options
Improve memory compatibility


----------



## GlowingBurrito

Anything different from the beta?


----------



## Dr. Vodka

GlowingBurrito said:


> Anything different from the beta?













As usual, no difference. Same file.


----------



## mito1172

GlowingBurrito said:


> Anything different from the beta?


There are 4 MBytes difference.  beta 7.81 official 7.85 MBytes


----------



## Naeem

mito1172 said:


> the other or Windows 7 8 8.1 32 64 bit and Windows 10 32 bit appears selected . :thumb:
> 
> Version 6201
> 2018/06/22 7.85 MBytes
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 6201
> Update Agesa Code to 1.0.0.2c
> Update compatibility protocol for 3rd party hardware monitoring software
> Fixed miscellaneous issues with fan calibration/options
> Improve memory compatibility



i had to go back to 1701 as 6201 freez my pc every time once it's idle for few hrs


----------



## mito1172

Naeem said:


> i had to go back to 1701 as 6201 freez my pc every time once it's idle for few hrs


I have a 3200 MHz cold boot because I do not go back to 1701 bios. 6101 installed


----------



## RobrPatty

*reply*



mito1172 said:


> There are 4 MBytes difference.  beta 7.81 official 7.85 MBytes


No difference in size both 16,779,264 kbs.


----------



## mito1172

RobrPatty said:


> No difference in size both 16,779,264 kbs.


in conclusion. beta 7.81 official 7.85 MBytes :thumb:


----------



## Frikencio

After upgrading the BIOS to the latest official one, my socket temperature reading is fixed @ 29ºC


----------



## VicsPC

Frikencio said:


> After upgrading the BIOS to the latest official one, my socket temperature reading is fixed @ 29ºC


Hwinfo might need an update, check to see if theres any recent beta HWinfo. The latest version hasn't been that great for me, my GPU readings after a while either go to 0 or 200°C lol.


----------



## Plissken

So no new bios for those who have the fan PWM spinning issue (Noctua in my case). I wonder if we are going to have that problem solved in a future bios. 6001 PWM is working ok, 6004 and above not...


----------



## GlowingBurrito

So I'm using a P-state oc with an offset voltage set. Is the CPU core voltage SVI2 TFN (in hwinfo) supposed to be static? I notice the Core VID's dropping but not the SVI2 voltage (power plan set to high performance, 5% minimum processor state). With everything set to auto I notice SVI2 voltage dropping to idle. Just checking if this is correct operation.


----------



## Runis

Any idea how to set a minimum at 0% for PWM in bios?
My CPU fans are able to do 300-1200 RPM (5v-12v) but i can't get them lower than ~580 RPM (under 20%)(Bios 6101).
I'd rather have them not spinning when CPU < 40 °C and at 300 RPM when CPU < 50 °C.


And hi everyone, long time lurker, new poster.


----------



## mito1172

6201 BİOOS (Fixed miscellaneous issues with fan calibration/options.) what does this mean? Fan mean that the problem continues?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

GlowingBurrito said:


> So I'm using a P-state oc with an offset voltage set. Is the CPU core voltage SVI2 TFN (in hwinfo) supposed to be static? I notice the Core VID's dropping but not the SVI2 voltage (power plan set to high performance, 5% minimum processor state). With everything set to auto I notice SVI2 voltage dropping to idle. Just checking if this is correct operation.


No it should be dropping voltage. Sometimes certain apps can prevent downclocking I've noticed. To test, just do a clean boot. I get lows of 0.85v at 50% min processor state


----------



## GlowingBurrito

Sideways2k said:


> No it should be dropping voltage. Sometimes certain apps can prevent downclocking I've noticed. To test, just do a clean boot. I get lows of 0.85v at 50% min processor state


Yeah it's strange. If I leave my settings on Auto, the voltage listed for SVI2 drops. Only thing I changed for Pstate is the Pstate0 FID and then set an offset voltage.


----------



## bigfootnz

GlowingBurrito said:


> Yeah it's strange. If I leave my settings on Auto, the voltage listed for SVI2 drops. Only thing I changed for Pstate is the Pstate0 FID and then set an offset voltage.




Same thing here on 6201 with 2700x, CPU voltage will drop only on auto or PE OC. But as soon as I try manual, P-state OC or use offset voltage voltage doesn’t drop. I’ve tried clean Win10 install but same problem. This is is disappointing as with my 1700x that was working how it should be. What I think that ASUS cannot make good BIOS anymore which will not break something else on this board. With 1700x I was using BIOS 1701 as all after that had some bugs. Also with this 6201 few times I had fans stopped completely, and they are stating that this BIOS is fixing problems with fans, what a joke.


----------



## Alex325

@bigfootnz u have llc auto? in 6201 and 6101 auto llc has the same comportament as lv 5 llc.


----------



## GlowingBurrito

bigfootnz said:


> Same thing here on 6201 with 2700x, CPU voltage will drop only on auto or PE OC. But as soon as I try manual, P-state OC or use offset voltage voltage doesn’t drop. I’ve tried clean Win10 install but same problem. This is is disappointing as with my 1700x that was working how it should be. What I think that ASUS cannot make good BIOS anymore which will not break something else on this board. With 1700x I was using BIOS 1701 as all after that had some bugs. Also with this 6201 few times I had fans stopped completely, and they are stating that this BIOS is fixing problems with fans, what a joke.


Oh good, thought it was just me. When using any of the PE settings SVI2 voltage drops to ~0.813v on idle. Tried using it with a negative offset and voltage drops too. Seems it doesn't drop whenever I switch to P-state oc. Wonder if anyone else with Pinnacle Ridge can chime in or maybe even @elmor


----------



## mito1172

Is this HWinfo normal? 6201 bios motherboard CPU socket and the place is changing.


----------



## The Sandman

mito1172 said:


> Is this HWinfo normal? 6201 bios motherboard CPU socket and the place is changing.


I noticed this after installing latest version (v5.84-3450) of HWI not Bios.


----------



## mito1172

The Sandman said:


> I noticed this after installing latest version (v5.84-3450) of HWI not Bios.


yes this is happening in 6201 bios


----------



## bigfootnz

Alex325 said:


> @bigfootnz u have llc auto? in 6201 and 6101 auto llc has the same comportament as lv 5 llc.




I’ve LLC2 and it is working fine on auto/PE. But if I select manual voltage or change VID in P-state then it is like LLC5. Just this is so buggy and now it is even official BIOS


----------



## lcbbcl

Guys i have a weird problem with my pc and i don't know where to look more.
I have only my ram at 3200mhz, after 24H test with hci memtest i had no errors.
If i stress my CPU at default with IBT avx or prime95 now it is ok,at next reboot i will fail.
A simple reboot can change my stability aloot.
Another side effect, when i stress my cpu i can have small freeze of the mouse and next time i am free of this freeze.
Don't know what to suspect,my board,cpu,windows,psu(i have 2 one seasonic and one corsair so i doubt that its the psu).


----------



## MishelLngelo

Prime is flaky and was always Intel test. I trust OCCT more, it has own graphs for temps and other sensors.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

MishelLngelo said:


> Prime is flaky and was always Intel test. I trust OCCT more, it has own graphs for temps and other sensors.


Thanks for sharing! Been looking for an alternative CPU stability test!


----------



## PamelaH

Runis said:


> Any idea how to set a minimum at 0% for PWM in bios?
> My CPU fans are able to do 300-1200 RPM (5v-12v) but i can't get them lower than ~580 RPM (under 20%)(Bios 6101).
> I'd rather have them not spinning when CPU < 40 °C and at 300 RPM when CPU < 50 °C.
> 
> 
> And hi everyone, long time lurker, new poster.



f6 my friend in bios


----------



## Miiksu

I have powering problem after using custom OC for only CPU. I set BCLK to 100. Increase CPU clock ratio to 43 and using offset 0.150. Motherboard does not power up after save&exit. After pressing 3-5 seconds ClrCMOS / BIOS FLASHBACK button and waiting approx a minute then trying to power switch button and then it boots normally without resetting settings. I'm using latest UEFI 6201. Sometimes switching PSU fully off and taking battery off and may be boot when resetting. After succesfull boot I can change settings and save & exit normally.


----------



## lcbbcl

MishelLngelo said:


> Prime is flaky and was always Intel test. I trust OCCT more, it has own graphs for temps and other sensors.


Well its not about what i trust,i use them long time ago and never had problems.Anyway i give a shot OCCT and i have the same problem.


----------



## Frikencio

Miiksu said:


> I have powering problem after using custom OC for only CPU. I set BCLK to 100. Increase CPU clock ratio to 43 and using offset 0.150. Motherboard does not power up after save&exit. After pressing 3-5 seconds ClrCMOS / BIOS FLASHBACK button and waiting approx a minute then trying to power switch button and then it boots normally without resetting settings. I'm using latest UEFI 6201. Sometimes switching PSU fully off and taking battery off and may be boot when resetting. After succesfull boot I can change settings and save & exit normally.


If you want to boot @ 4.3Ghz use manual 1.425V and see if that boots.


----------



## bitxan

The maximum memory officially supported by ryzen 2700x is DDR4 2933 Mhz, does it represent any danger or would the life expectancy for the cpu shorten the memory?

if 2933 is completely stable ... does it compensate for the work to go up to 3200 or is the difference in performance minimal?


----------



## Krisztias

bigfootnz said:


> Same thing here on 6201 with 2700x, CPU voltage will drop only on auto or PE OC. But as soon as I try manual, P-state OC or use offset voltage voltage doesn’t drop. I’ve tried clean Win10 install but same problem. This is is disappointing as with my 1700x that was working how it should be. What I think that ASUS cannot make good BIOS anymore which will not break something else on this board. With 1700x I was using BIOS 1701 as all after that had some bugs. Also with this 6201 few times I had fans stopped completely, and they are stating that this BIOS is fixing problems with fans, what a joke.





Alex325 said:


> @bigfootnz u have llc auto? in 6201 and 6101 auto llc has the same comportament as lv 5 llc.





GlowingBurrito said:


> Oh good, thought it was just me. When using any of the PE settings SVI2 voltage drops to ~0.813v on idle. Tried using it with a negative offset and voltage drops too. Seems it doesn't drop whenever I switch to P-state oc. Wonder if anyone else with Pinnacle Ridge can chime in or maybe even @elmor


+1

LLC2 here


----------



## Runis

PamelaH said:


> f6 my friend in bios



Imagine i tried before i posted that. If i try to type 0 or drag the curve points with f6 it doesn't go below 20%.





 (sorry for the potato quality)


----------



## BigT

For fan speed not going below 20% I found a bit of a work around. I have noctua fans that can go all the way down to 300 rpm. In the bios I ran the fan calibration and it adjusted the lowest fan setting for the noctua fans to 14%. It looks to find the minimum fan speed that that it still receives RPM feedback on I believe. I have noticed this fan calibration does not work properly in all BIOS revisions but it did work for me on 6201.


----------



## Runis

BigT said:


> For fan speed not going below 20% I found a bit of a work around. I have noctua fans that can go all the way down to 300 rpm. In the bios I ran the fan calibration and it adjusted the lowest fan setting for the noctua fans to 14%. It looks to find the minimum fan speed that that it still receives RPM feedback on I believe. I have noticed this fan calibration does not work properly in all BIOS revisions but it did work for me on 6201.



Just tried (both pwm and dc), did not work, i'm on 6101.
Strangely enough, calibration brought my fans (Scythe 300-1200) to ~350 rpm but still detected 20%.
So 20% on my fans is 600 rpm (20% of 1200 should be 240?) and can't get them down to 0 anyways.
When i quit bios, they went up to ~600 rpm as before.
I wish we could manually select whatever percentage we want.



Edit: tried on 6201 as well, same.


----------



## blehzinga

not sure why you would wanna OC the 2700x though.

On Stock cooler i get stable 4.15 all core with a OC level 4 and negative offset for voltage.
im pretty sure i can get about 4.25 all core OC on liquid and near 4.4 or more boosts.


----------



## Algy

Hi, im experience reboots when my sistem is idle. This happend on 3,8 cpu oc, but never happend on 3,6 oc. Any thoughts that what could it be?
Im using LLC2 on cpu and vsoc, with offset voltage on cpu and fixed on vsoc. With bios 3502 or the new one 6201.
The oc is stable, run multiple times of IBT AVX Custom 13320mb.


EDIT:
I was viewing the event viewer in windows, and noticed that after the critical error which informs that the system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first, there's an error of type bugcheck which says:
The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x000000f7 (0xf6fffd0ac9cfad88, 0x0000d6c35d8edb21, 0xffff293ca27124de, 0x0000000000000000). A dump was saved in: C:\WINDOWS\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 6ec24289-cfc2-4898-a702-62e7b4da65bf.

I tried fixed vcore instead of offset and got the same idle reboot. Could it be a driver issue according to what the event viewer says?


----------



## CodyPredy

Update to 6201 - Memory still not stable at 3200Mhz Standard OC Profile. Tried increasing the voltage from 1.35 to 1.375 still unstable. Various apps crashing.


----------



## VicsPC

blehzinga said:


> not sure why you would wanna OC the 2700x though.
> 
> On Stock cooler i get stable 4.15 all core with a OC level 4 and negative offset for voltage.
> im pretty sure i can get about 4.25 all core OC on liquid and near 4.4 or more boosts.


I get 4.35 on 4 cores and 4.0-4.1 on all cores, on auto no OC level applied. I'm on water though. I have not tried PE3-4 as this is already plenty over my 1700x.


----------



## PamelaH

Runis said:


> Imagine i tried before i posted that. If i try to type 0 or drag the curve points with f6 it doesn't go below 20%.
> 
> Video. (sorry for the potato quality)




Try switching to cha fan 2 or some thing which will let you set it


----------



## Runis

PamelaH said:


> Try switching to cha fan 2 or some thing which will let you set it



Gonna quit trying with the fans for now, waiting maybe a new bios.


Did anyone try to replace the PCH thermal pad (i suppose it's a pad and not paste) ?
I'm getting ~55°C idle temps and i'm thinking to do it since i have some extra pads from an M2 heatsink.

Tried googling it but seems like nobody replaced the PCH thermal pad on C6H and lived to tell the tale.


----------



## Frikencio

Runis said:


> Gonna quit trying with the fans for now, waiting maybe a new bios.
> 
> 
> Did anyone try to replace the PCH thermal pad (i suppose it's a pad and not paste) ?
> I'm getting ~55°C idle temps and i'm thinking to do it since i have some extra pads from an M2 heatsink.
> 
> Tried googling it but seems like nobody replaced the PCH thermal pad on C6H and lived to tell the tale.


55ºC idle is perfectly good.


----------



## leareynl

CodyPredy said:


> Update to 6201 - Memory still not stable at 3200Mhz Standard OC Profile. Tried increasing the voltage from 1.35 to 1.375 still unstable. Various apps crashing.


Don't know what memory you got, but my Hynix memory does not do 3200mhz stable with its rated voltage either.
I have to bump it up to 1.43v to get it stable.


----------



## VicsPC

leareynl said:


> Don't know what memory you got, but my Hynix memory does not do 3200mhz stable with its rated voltage either.
> I have to bump it up to 1.43v to get it stable.


Mine is stable at 1.4v on the crosshair 7 and was stable with 14-15-34 timings at 1.45v. If you guys need that much voltage try tightening timings as well.


----------



## PamelaH

*Hi again group, what Bios are people running on the CH6*


----------



## Dbsjej56464

PamelaH said:


> *Hi again group, what Bios are people running on the CH6*


6201 although some are having fan issues with that bios. It's fine for me. 

I like the sensor changes, just make sure your HWmonitor is up to date


----------



## Brko

I have found zero issues on bios 6201. Latest HWinfo is installed and was looking max values in sensors. I left pc running for several hours and PWM fan on CPU header was 550-660 rpm. Max rpm for this fan is 1500+ so no issues there.

RAM settings which l am using are the same basically from day 1 and on that field also 0 issues. 

Maybe 6201 is better for 2nd Gen Ryzen CPUs since l've been reading about issues on mostly 1st Gen CPU based rigs.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## PamelaH

Sideways2k said:


> 6201 although some are having fan issues with that bios. It's fine for me.
> 
> I like the sensor changes, just make sure your HWmonitor is up to date


thanks i will give it a try


But at the moment i am running 4.050mhz @1.41v on the cpu, 

runnung C6H-9920


----------



## datspike

Finally with help of @1usmus figured that you NEED to disable Precision Boost Overdrive in NBIO setting for PE3 to work. Ugh.
Setting it to Auto does nothing as it seems to be enabled in Auto.


----------



## PamelaH

datspike said:


> Finally with help of @1usmus figured that you NEED to disable Precision Boost Overdrive in NBIO setting for PE3 to work. Ugh.
> Setting it to Auto does nothing as it seems to be enabled in Auto.


Well done i am sure he will regain his standing. too much testosterone in here needs more women


----------



## mito1172

I installed the 6201 bios again, no problem. HWinfo beta 5.85


----------



## usoldier

datspike said:


> Finally with help of @1usmus figured that you NEED to disable Precision Boost Overdrive in NBIO setting for PE3 to work. Ugh.
> Setting it to Auto does nothing as it seems to be enabled in Auto.


What was happening before while using PE3 with PBO Auto ?


----------



## mickeykool

mito1172 said:


> I installed the 6201 bios again, no problem. HWinfo beta 5.85


beta or official? I'm running on beta, not sure if should update to official thou. Will look at my HWinfo on which ver i'm running.


----------



## VicsPC

PamelaH said:


> Well done i am sure he will regain his standing. too much testosterone in here needs more women


Nice font color, thank God i run dark theme lol.


----------



## datspike

usoldier said:


> What was happening before while using PE3 with PBO Auto ?


All cores were locked at max boost frequency and high voltages (1.45+) i.e. [email protected] at all cores with 100 bclk on my 2600X


----------



## PamelaH

VicsPC said:


> Nice font color, thank God i run dark theme lol.


lol i love pink


----------



## datspike

PamelaH said:


> lol i love pink


Please post using normal fonts like everybody else, that's annoying.


----------



## CodyPredy

leareynl said:


> Don't know what memory you got, but my Hynix memory does not do 3200mhz stable with its rated voltage either.
> I have to bump it up to 1.43v to get it stable.


The F4-3200C14D-32GTZ so essentially a B-Die. Not bothering with Custom Timings yet - so essentially I'm using the standard DOCP profile for 3200. If I lower them to 2933 it works like a champ.


----------



## Miiksu

Frikencio said:


> If you want to boot @ 4.3Ghz use manual 1.425V and see if that boots.


Not sure how to make this now work because it's working now. It did not even power motherboard when pressed power switch. Did nothing, it was fully locked until I got my fix to it.


----------



## Frikencio

mito1172 said:


> I installed the 6201 bios again, no problem. HWinfo beta 5.85


Check yout CPU Socket temp readings to see if it changes. Mine does not.


----------



## Anty

mickeykool said:


> beta or official? I'm running on beta, not sure if should update to official thou. Will look at my HWinfo on which ver i'm running.


It is the same file


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Frikencio said:


> Check your CPU Socket temp readings to see if it changes. Mine does not.


Mine shows changes. Its warm for UK standards (28c) and I have min 31c max 43c. This is in line with my other temps too


----------



## mito1172

Frikencio said:


> Check yout CPU Socket temp readings to see if it changes. Mine does not.


cpu socket 30 c


----------



## Frikencio

mito1172 said:


> cpu socket 30 c


These 2 are inverted after last BIOS update. ASUS has done it again lol.

Motherboard Temp is CPU Socket temp and vice versa.


----------



## porschedrifter

*DO NOT USE 6201!*

GUYS be very careful on 6201!!!

I reported an issue a couple bios versions ago that the fan calibration in the bios was bugged and would turn off your cooling system letting your CPU temp go into no go territory.

I flashed 6201 yesterday and was just rendering video and suddenly I hear my fans just stop, in a panic I go to shut down asap as I watch my cpu temps go to 80c

There seems to be another potentially system damaging bug in this 6201 bios version again!!!
I would not use it if you are using any of the fan headers or the AIO/WPump headers.


----------



## Anty

Do you realize most of us already use 6201 for a month  ?


----------



## mito1172

Frikencio said:


> These 2 are inverted after last BIOS update. ASUS has done it again lol.
> 
> Motherboard Temp is CPU Socket temp and vice versa.


yes I wrote it on the previous page

https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...og-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread-3781.html


----------



## mito1172

porschedrifter said:


> GUYS be very careful on 6201!!!
> 
> I reported an issue a couple bios versions ago that the fan calibration in the bios was bugged and would turn off your cooling system letting your CPU temp go into no go territory.
> 
> I flashed 6201 yesterday and was just rendering video and suddenly I hear my fans just stop, in a panic I go to shut down asap as I watch my cpu temps go to 80c
> 
> There seems to be another potentially system damaging bug in this 6201 bios version again!!!
> I would not use it if you are using any of the fan headers or the AIO/WPump headers.


Unlike our cpu fan was quick.


----------



## porschedrifter

Anty said:


> Do you realize most of us already use 6201 for a month  ?


Ok so? That's the luxury of a bug, you don't know when it's going to strike. It's cool if you have no problem with your fans and water pump just stopping completely.


----------



## PamelaH

datspike said:


> Please post using normal fonts like everybody else, that's annoying.


no thanks


----------



## mito1172

PamelaH said:


> no thanks


it would be better if you narrowed the text a bit.


----------



## PamelaH

mito1172 said:


> it would be better if you narrowed the text a bit.


ok i will try because you asked me nicely


----------



## The Sandman

datspike said:


> Finally with help of @1usmus figured that you NEED to disable Precision Boost Overdrive in NBIO setting for PE3 to work. Ugh.
> Setting it to Auto does nothing as it seems to be enabled in Auto.





datspike said:


> All cores were locked at max boost frequency and high voltages (1.45+) i.e. [email protected] at all cores with 100 bclk on my 2600X


This "NEED" does not apply to all systems.
I'm sure there are some (perhaps many) but I've never had any issues with PE3/6201 as you have mentioned. Usually 4220 +/- all cores (1.240v SV12) under load and 43.50 on single.

Out of curiosity I did briefly try disabling PBO and my MHz was lowered on the all core side in a quick test.
Other than that I saw no difference, again with just a quick test.

Not saying it doesn't help those with problems, just that it's not a "NEED" thing across the board.

@PamelaH I like the smaller pink, it wakes me up when I come across your posts as I also run the Dark Theme 
This thread has grown a little dull lately and could use a little help.


----------



## mito1172

PamelaH said:


> ok i will try because you asked me nicely


This is beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## Runis

Runis said:


> Did anyone try to replace the PCH thermal pad (i suppose it's a pad and not paste) ?
> I'm getting ~55°C idle temps and i'm thinking to do it since i have some extra pads from an M2 heatsink.
> 
> Tried googling it but seems like nobody replaced the PCH thermal pad on C6H and lived to tell the tale.



So no one knows about this?


----------



## lcbbcl

Anty said:


> Do you realize most of us already use 6201 for a month  ?


And we had this bug from day 1,also in the last 2 weeks i found my pc off without finding the cause.
I don't know if its the bug when fans stop and for this reason my pc will auto shutdown,or i have a bad cpu,board...


----------



## VicsPC

Runis said:


> So no one knows about this?


If you really need to, go for it. Considering the gpu sits right on top of it and exhausts air right to it it's going to get warm no matter what. I sit at around 41°C idle but I'm on water, not particularly sure it even works correctly considering i just turned on my PC and it's already 41°C with an ambient of 26° when the rest of the PC is closer to ambient, even VRMs are around 33°C so not sure why the PCH would be that much higher when the PC hasn't done much yet lol. 

I'm going to have a guess and say that it's probably paste instead of a pad though, but I haven't taken it apart yet. I have a c6 sitting next to me could take it apart to check.


----------



## datspike

The Sandman said:


> This "NEED" does not apply to all systems.


Yeah, seems like PE3 is working without disabling PBO on many systems with 2700X. 

Have anyone else tested the PE3 with 2600X?


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

datspike said:


> Please post using normal fonts like everybody else, that's annoying.


I don't see a problem posting in pink.If it was posted in white however, that's another story.


----------



## MishelLngelo

HowHardCanItBe said:


> I don't see a problem posting in pink.If it was posted in white however, that's another story.


Girls like pink !!!


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

MishelLngelo said:


> Girls like pink !!!


Posting in white is forbidden because Google can flag our posts as spam.



> Other Formatting Info
> 
> Do not include white text, or text that matches the background color of the site, in your posts. The reasoning for this is a simple request that we make because Google's search spiders view this type of same-color text as keyword spam, which is not something we want to be associated with.


https://www.overclock.net/forum/181...overclock-net-professionalism-initiative.html


----------



## leareynl

MishelLngelo said:


> Girls like pink !!!


Yes this forum would not be the same if we did not know that the pink text is related to the poster being a girl...

back on topic...

6201 official release i had no issues yet with the w_pump stopping.. the beta 6201 stopped my pump twice.


----------



## PamelaH

*thanks all*

Thanks for the support guys i am a pink kinda girl, i will try tp post a little les, thankyou

i also tried the 6201 and 6101 and both didnt allow me to change the multiplier :-(


1800x @[email protected] ram corseair led [email protected]@1.235v


----------



## BigT

I would encourage you to keep posting as frequently as you desire. I think it is great that there are women interested in computers and overclocking. I will encourage my daughter to embrace technology when she is older and hopefully build computers with her. One day I hope she will be teaching me something.

I like the colour pink, Infact it is a favorite. I would prefer your text to be the same size as the default the rest of us use however. But this is more of an OCD thing, lol.


----------



## MrXL

This whole pink thing is not my cup of tea to put it mildy. The next one likes yellow, another one red and then we have a disco ball. But alas the moderator has spoken.


----------



## hurricane28

PamelaH said:


> Thanks for the support guys i am a pink kinda girl, i will try tp post a little les, thankyou
> 
> i also tried the 6201 and 6101 and both didnt allow me to change the multiplier :-(
> 
> 
> 1800x @[email protected] ram corseair led [email protected]@1.235v


Why post less? You can learn a lot from people over here. 

I would only appreciate it if you post in a color that is actually readable, the green isn't.


----------



## Tobor

Runis said:


> Gonna quit trying with the fans for now, waiting maybe a new bios.


Just a quick and dirty workaround really but what I ended up doing to overcome this:

Saved current BIOS settings to a file on a USB stick, used hex editor to modify in the settings file the minimum fan percentage values in the manual profiles I use, copied back to USB stick, loaded BIOS settings from this modified settings file.

For CHA FAN1 - 3, using manual profile and PWM control, the addresses of the minimum percentage values in the settings file were CHA FAN1 0x0484, CHA FAN2 0x049C and CHA FAN3 0x04B4. Can't guarantee that these addresses are right for any other BIOS versions, I am currently still using 6001.

It is quite easy to find out the right addresses though, just note down the current percentages you have now and you wish to change, save the settings to a file, go back to BIOS and modify the percentages to values wich are easy to identify like 41% for CHA FAN1, 42% for CHA FAN2 etc. and save the new settings to a different file. Use for example good old "fc" with /b option to compare the the two files and you'll know "which value is located at which address". The values stored in the settings file are the same as your entered percentages i.e. if you set 41%, the value in that byte will be hex 29.

Being able to apply 5% as minimum PWM percentage using the above approach I now, finally, have my fans running at idle at around 430-440 RPM (instead of the 750-800 RPM with 20% as minimum).

PS. Can't remember anymore who it was, or if there were even several persons, but thanks a lot for the modfied BIOS(es) with unlocked FAN settings. While I did not use them, it got me thinking about the above approach.


----------



## datspike

@Tobor great work. Will use that later for 6201.

Hold on. That means that we can also set a temperature higher than 75C. Noiice


----------



## mtrai

datspike said:


> @Tobor great work. Will use that later for 6201.
> 
> Hold on. That means that we can also set a temperature higher than 75C. Noiice





Tobor said:


> Just a quick and dirty workaround really but what I ended up doing to overcome this:
> 
> Saved current BIOS settings to a file on a USB stick, used hex editor to modify in the settings file the minimum fan percentage values in the manual profiles I use, copied back to USB stick, loaded BIOS settings from this modified settings file.
> 
> For CHA FAN1 - 3, using manual profile and PWM control, the addresses of the minimum percentage values in the settings file were CHA FAN1 0x0484, CHA FAN2 0x049C and CHA FAN3 0x04B4. Can't guarantee that these addresses are right for any other BIOS versions, I am currently still using 6001.
> 
> It is quite easy to find out the right addresses though, just note down the current percentages you have now and you wish to change, save the settings to a file, go back to BIOS and modify the percentages to values wich are easy to identify like 41% for CHA FAN1, 42% for CHA FAN2 etc. and save the new settings to a different file. Use for example good old "fc" with /b option to compare the the two files and you'll know "which value is located at which address". The values stored in the settings file are the same as your entered percentages i.e. if you set 41%, the value in that byte will be hex 29.
> 
> Being able to apply 5% as minimum PWM percentage using the above approach I now, finally, have my fans running at idle at around 430-440 RPM (instead of the 750-800 RPM with 20% as minimum).
> 
> PS. Can't remember anymore who it was, or if there were even several persons, but thanks a lot for the modfied BIOS(es) with unlocked FAN settings. While I did not use them, it got me thinking about the above approach.


Seriously this is still an issue...I already posted a modified bios that allows all this with screen shots. Pics below in no particular order. There is a lot more pics...just do not feel posting them. Please do not pester 1usmus for this...he already does enough with so many different bios mods.



Spoiler



https://i.imgur.com/Xcvf9ST.png

https://i.imgur.com/vbRemGI.png

https://i.imgur.com/Dab8PRT.png

https://imgur.com/FMBPLcV

https://i.imgur.com/t9SNFDx.png

https://imgur.com/uFKywzO

https://imgur.com/lqINOfD

https://imgur.com/xOtDJCs

https://imgur.com/UXw1SfQ


----------



## BigT

There isn't a custom BIOS for CVIE is there?


----------



## Firedrops

Just upgraded from Bios 3502 to 6201.

Noticed that "normal" core multiplier overclock (in the Extreme Tuner page, not in CBS) allows downclocking at idle. I punched in a 38x to start, and noticed that CPU-Z reports it scaling down to 15.5x multiplier on its own when idling.

Has P-state overclocking been integrated into the "normal" overclocking?


----------



## usoldier

Any news on new Bios this bug of powering down all the fan headers + the pump is quite dangerous , just 10 min all fans stoped working for 10 sec then they came back on but power to the pump header was lost luckly i was next to the case and i cant realy miss all those fans going silent. 

For now iam using direct header to power supply while we wait for new bios.


----------



## Tobor

datspike said:


> Hold on. That means that we can also set a temperature higher than 75C. Noiice


Should have mentioned that but yes, tested this at the time also, not because I need it but someone else was asking for it and it does appear to work. Address for CPU FAN CPU high temp value, using PWM and manual profile, is at 0x0462, at least with BIOS 6001, and just like for the PWM percentages the byte holds the actual numeric value i.e. if you have set 75C in BIOS, the value in the byte is hex 4B. Tested setting this to 81C in the settings file and I could load and apply it just fine.

Mind you, what you can can't do is afterwards modify a value set "outside allowed range" normally in the BIOS other than by using a value which is within the "allowed range" i.e. if you for example set FAN min PWM% to 5%, this is what will be used but if you try to change it later in the BIOS, any value < 20% will automatically be changed to 20% by the BIOS (which is the normal BIOS behaviour) so if you would want to change 5% to 8%, this you could only do by changing the value in the settings file and then loading it but if you wanted to change 5% to 30%, this you could do in the BIOS normally.

I am a little surprised that there is no CRC checksum etc. type of thing used in the BIOS settings file but hey, no complaints from me


----------



## toxzl2

Any difference between BIOS 6201 Beta and 6201 official? Thanks! 

I have 6201 Beta installed.


----------



## ggdfdgd3

toxzl2 said:


> Any difference between BIOS 6201 Beta and 6201 official? Thanks!
> 
> I have 6201 Beta installed.


No, it's the exact same file bit for bit.


----------



## hughjazz44

Firedrops said:


> Just upgraded from Bios 3502 to 6201.
> 
> Noticed that "normal" core multiplier overclock (in the Extreme Tuner page, not in CBS) allows downclocking at idle. I punched in a 38x to start, and noticed that CPU-Z reports it scaling down to 15.5x multiplier on its own when idling.
> 
> Has P-state overclocking been integrated into the "normal" overclocking?


This has been a thing for a really long time. You should update your BIOS more often.


----------



## RobrPatty

Went back to 1403 in order to set ram at stock 3200 MHz. Any bios after that a no go. Both on flareX and Dominator


----------



## mito1172

RobrPatty said:


> Went back to 1403 in order to set ram at stock 3200 MHz. Any bios after that a no go. Both on flareX and Dominator


6201 BIOS DOCP standard profile flareX 3200 MHZ


----------



## Firedrops

hughjazz44 said:


> This has been a thing for a really long time. You should update your BIOS more often.


lol... about time! So is P-state OC literally obsolete now? Or does it still have a useful niche?


----------



## LicSqualo

Firedrops said:


> lol... about time! So is P-state OC literally obsolete now? Or does it still have a useful niche?


Overclock via P-State allow to decrease also the CPU VID. 
Without P-state overclock (manual overclock) the CPU VID will remain high also with low clocks.


----------



## bigfootnz

LicSqualo said:


> Overclock via P-State allow to decrease also the CPU VID.
> 
> Without P-state overclock (manual overclock) the CPU VID will remain high also with low clocks.




But with 2nd gen Ryzen P-state doesn’t anymore reduce voltage like it was doing with 1st gen Ryzen. Probably it is just BIOS and hopefully with new revision they will finally fix it.


----------



## ericchaipc

porschedrifter said:


> Ok so? That's the luxury of a bug, you don't know when it's going to strike. It's cool if you have no problem with your fans and water pump just stopping completely.


its just stop or the pump is running 0 rpm . not sure i have the same issues or not. have 2 AIO , the other 1 is dead, the other 1 still working. Its showing 0 rpm in AI Suites and bios no matter which bios i tried, change different fan header as well. Not working. Weird thing i can see the AIO pump rpm in HWinfo for the one that still functioning.


----------



## CodyPredy

LicSqualo said:


> Overclock via P-State allow to decrease also the CPU VID.
> Without P-state overclock (manual overclock) the CPU VID will remain high also with low clocks.


Maybe confusing it a little bit but wasn't that done via Voltage Offset - in the same interface we also modify the Multiplier for the CPU?
I'm also using P-state overclocking but didn't know they made some additional changes to the way the BIOS handles the Multiplier variation between states.

To do that I still need to modify power options via Windows - (I think I have them set on 20% Minimum - although I think it won't go bellow the Auto Threshold setup in the P States). 

What I've been doing until now is:
1. Set the P0 State (maximum value) to coincide with the value I want
2. Set the Voltage to Offset - with the value I want 

Can't remember the exact values but I think I have it running stable [email protected] CPU @1.28 with 0.1V Offset and @2933MHz Mem.
And I'm ready to go - amateur overclocker


----------



## usoldier

ericchaipc said:


> its just stop or the pump is running 0 rpm . not sure i have the same issues or not. have 2 AIO , the other 1 is dead, the other 1 still working. Its showing 0 rpm in AI Suites and bios no matter which bios i tried, change different fan header as well. Not working. Weird thing i can see the AIO pump rpm in HWinfo for the one that still functioning.


The Pump compleatly stops i can see it visualy on my custom loop .


----------



## RobrPatty

with my flareX ram in slots A1-B1 or A2-B2 it shows 8 gbs instead of 16. But yet in standard mode(F7) it shows both sticks installed. C6H and 6201 bios. ***
Swapped sticks and same results. So its not sticks.


----------



## hurricane28

usoldier said:


> The Pump compleatly stops i can see it visualy on my custom loop .


When does this occur? When hardwareinfo64 is running or multiple monitor softwares?

I had this problem too and disabling the EC sensor in hardwarinfo64 fixed it somewhat. 

You can reset the registers on the board by: power down the system, pull the power cord from the PSU, pull the battery from the motherboard and let it sit like that for 5 minutes or so. Than put everything together again and you are good to go without the problem anymore. If it happens again, repeat the procedure. Its the only fix which properly worked for me.


----------



## usoldier

hurricane28 said:


> When does this occur? When hardwareinfo64 is running or multiple monitor softwares?
> 
> I had this problem too and disabling the EC sensor in hardwarinfo64 fixed it somewhat.
> 
> You can reset the registers on the board by: power down the system, pull the power cord from the PSU, pull the battery from the motherboard and let it sit like that for 5 minutes or so. Than put everything together again and you are good to go without the problem anymore. If it happens again, repeat the procedure. Its the only fix which properly worked for me.


Only happens randomly and yes i have hWinfo64 running 24/7, for me rebooting fixes everything but i wont be using my pump connected the the mobo anymore until we get this bug fixed.

Also i like to point out this only ever happen to me on this latest bios. I never ever had any issues with fans on this mobo. So iam inclined to say its the new bios thats the problem.


----------



## RobrPatty

Got my RMA 2700X today. Put her in boom again no post. As soon as I put 1800X back in boom bios post. Geeez lueeez.


----------



## hughjazz44

RobrPatty said:


> Got my RMA 2700X today. Put her in boom again no post. As soon as I put 1800X back in boom bios post. Geeez lueeez.


If you change the CPU, it might not POST. Obviously, make sure the BIOS installed actually supports Pinnacle Ridge. Also, after you install the CPU, clear the CMOS before you boot it.


----------



## RobrPatty

hughjazz44 said:


> If you change the CPU, it might not POST. Obviously, make sure the BIOS installed actually supports Pinnacle Ridge. Also, after you install the CPU, clear the CMOS before you boot it.


6201 bios installed before swap which supports 2nd generation. And cleared bios twice just to make sure and still no post. Only thing i can summize is bios is too immature.


----------



## Kildar

RobrPatty said:


> 6201 bios installed before swap which supports 2nd generation. And cleared bios twice just to make sure and still no post. Only thing i can summize is bios is too immature.


My 2700 works fine.... as well as many others....

You have to be doing something wrong....


----------



## RobrPatty

Kildar said:


> My 2700 works fine.... as well as many others....
> 
> You have to be doing something wrong....


As soon as I swap out 2700 for my 1800 everything works fine. Nothing changed just swap out cpu's. Use 1usmus correct way to flash bios for complete flash to 6201. Can't figure what I am doing wrong.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...yzen-bios-mods-how-update-bios-correctly.html


----------



## wingman99

RobrPatty said:


> As soon as I swap out 2700 for my 1800 everything works fine. Nothing changed just swap out cpu's. Use 1usmus correct way to flash bios for complete flash to 6201. Can't figure what I am doing wrong.
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...yzen-bios-mods-how-update-bios-correctly.html


It might be a defective processor if your using the correct BIOS.


----------



## RobrPatty

wingman99 said:


> It might be a defective processor if your using the correct BIOS.


RMA'd last processor(2700X) and received this one from AMD today. Surely can't be 2 bad processors.


----------



## wingman99

RobrPatty said:


> RMA'd last processor(2700X) and received this one from AMD today. Surely can't be 2 bad processors.


Was it in a new sealed box?


----------



## RobrPatty

wingman99 said:


> Was it in a new sealed box?


The processor and new fan came in a nice sealed box but when I opened them the processor box was closed but not sealed like original from newegg. Think maybe AMD sent me a rubbish processor? That would mean a bad processor from newegg and one from AMD also.


----------



## MosterMenu

RobrPatty said:


> The processor and new fan came in a nice sealed box but when I opened them the processor box was closed but not sealed like original from newegg. Think maybe AMD sent me a rubbish processor? That would mean a bad processor from newegg and one from AMD also.


There is no need to follow any tutorial for this, or even boot into bios at all for that matter, put the latest bios on the root of a flash drive, rename it C6H.CAP.
The drive goes in the outlined USB slot on the back with BIOS written above it. Don't boot. push and hold the outlined button with Bios written below it until it starts slow flashing blue.
WAIT!
When it stops you can go the extra step of holding clear CMOS button if you want but it should boot without doing that.
list the components in your PC if you have any other problems.


----------



## RobrPatty

I've seen flash back instructions on 1st page and have done that also. No joy.

I have C6H MB flareX 3200 ram cooler that comes with 2700X cpu. 
240 GB Savage HyperX SSD
Seagate ST10000NM0016 HDD 3.5" SATA 10TB 
2 NVIDIA Geforce GTX Titans
Corsair HX1200i Platinum PSU
Corsair Graphite Series 760T Full-Tower PC Case


----------



## RobrPatty

You know that processor box seems well used. There are creases and worn spots all over it. Damn. It came with an authenticity notice though.
Applied for another RMA warranty request from AMD.


----------



## hughjazz44

RobrPatty said:


> As soon as I swap out 2700 for my 1800 everything works fine. Nothing changed just swap out cpu's. Use 1usmus correct way to flash bios for complete flash to 6201. Can't figure what I am doing wrong.
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...yzen-bios-mods-how-update-bios-correctly.html


I went from a 1700X to a 2700X and nothing bad happened.

You should unplug ALL devices from the computer. Motherboard, CPU, RAM, and VGA ONLY. See if it will POST then. You might have some connected device that isn't playing nice.

Edit: And are you getting any POST codes on the motherboard?


----------



## RobrPatty

hughjazz44 said:


> I went from a 1700X to a 2700X and nothing bad happened.
> 
> You should unplug ALL devices from the computer. Motherboard, CPU, RAM, and VGA ONLY. See if it will POST then. You might have some connected device that isn't playing nice.
> 
> Edit: And are you getting any POST codes on the motherboard?


Just a code 24 while waiting for post. First processor I was getting 0d code. This processor getting 24. If it was a connected device why would the 1800X work instantly with same connected devices?


----------



## mito1172

RobrPatty said:


> Just a code 24 while waiting for post. First processor I was getting 0d code. This processor getting 24. If it was a connected device why would the 1800X work instantly with same connected devices?


24 code means everything is normal


----------



## hurricane28

usoldier said:


> Only happens randomly and yes i have hWinfo64 running 24/7, for me rebooting fixes everything but i wont be using my pump connected the the mobo anymore until we get this bug fixed.
> 
> Also i like to point out this only ever happen to me on this latest bios. I never ever had any issues with fans on this mobo. So iam inclined to say its the new bios thats the problem.


I had this several times on my C6H man, pump shuts down and PC shuts down due to thermal shutdown.. I never trust my water pump on the motherboard again. I bought fan controller where i control my pump and system fans. My radiator fans are controlled by the motherboard and are working fine, even with Aida64 and Hardwareinfo64 running.


----------



## wingman99

RobrPatty said:


> You know that processor box seems well used. There are creases and worn spots all over it. Damn. It came with an authenticity notice though.
> Applied for another RMA warranty request from AMD.


Post how it goes.


----------



## RobrPatty

wingman99 said:


> Post how it goes.


Will do, thanks guys.


----------



## Nijo

RobrPatty said:


> Just a code 24 while waiting for post. First processor I was getting 0d code. This processor getting 24. If it was a connected device why would the 1800X work instantly with same connected devices?


Post Code 24 is normal in Windows. Maybe it´s a bad hdmi or dp cable and no signal to the monitor?
Check other cables and another gpu or disconnect one of the titans to test it.


----------



## usoldier

hurricane28 said:


> I had this several times on my C6H man, pump shuts down and PC shuts down due to thermal shutdown.. I never trust my water pump on the motherboard again. I bought fan controller where i control my pump and system fans. My radiator fans are controlled by the motherboard and are working fine, even with Aida64 and Hardwareinfo64 running.


Thanks for the support man ill be getting a fan controler too.


----------



## hughjazz44

RobrPatty said:


> hughjazz44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went from a 1700X to a 2700X and nothing bad happened.
> 
> You should unplug ALL devices from the computer. Motherboard, CPU, RAM, and VGA ONLY. See if it will POST then. You might have some connected device that isn't playing nice.
> 
> Edit: And are you getting any POST codes on the motherboard?
> 
> 
> 
> Just a code 24 while waiting for post. First processor I was getting 0d code. This processor getting 24. If it was a connected device why would the 1800X work instantly with same connected devices?
Click to expand...

Like others have said, a code 24 means everything is OK. Must be an issue with your video out. Try a different video card, or move the video card to a different slot and see if it works.


----------



## hughjazz44

RobrPatty said:


> If it was a connected device why would the 1800X work instantly with same connected devices?


Also, don't think like this. Don't assume that because it worked with your 1800X it should also work with your 2700X. If you want to figure out what's actually happening, throw out ALL your preconceived notions and actually start narrowing things down. Remove ALL variables and test them one by one. Otherwise you're just wasting everyone's time.


----------



## RobrPatty

hughjazz44 said:


> Also, don't think like this. Don't assume that because it worked with your 1800X it should also work with your 2700X. If you want to figure out what's actually happening, throw out ALL your preconceived notions and actually start narrowing things down. Remove ALL variables and test them one by one. Otherwise you're just wasting everyone's time.


Ok will try.


----------



## RobrPatty

*2700X*

Ok installed 2700X back into machine and have booted with nothing but motherboard, psu, ram, and 2 gpu's and still no post. Next step is to change connection to different gpu. If that doesn't work then will remove 1 gpu and try again.

edit: changed hdmi cord on 1 monitor to 1st gpu no post. Attached same hdmi cord to 2nd gpu no post.

edit: used vga cord on both gpu's with 1 good monitor no post. Still only mb, psu, ram, and 2 gpu's

edit: removed 1 gpu no post. error code 0d

edit: swapped 1st gpu with 2nd gpu no post. error code 0d

Don't know what else to do. After each change cleared cmos and still no post.


----------



## RobrPatty

hughjazz44 said:


> Also, don't think like this. Don't assume that because it worked with your 1800X it should also work with your 2700X. If you want to figure out what's actually happening, throw out ALL your preconceived notions and actually start narrowing things down. Remove ALL variables and test them one by one. Otherwise you're just wasting everyone's time.


As you can see I removed all variables to start test. Then tested them 1 x 1 and still no post. BTW started with bios 6201 optimized defaults.


----------



## mito1172

RobrPatty said:


> As you can see I removed all variables to start test. Then tested them 1 x 1 and still no post. BTW started with bios 6201 optimized defaults.


Did you try the 6101 bios? I think it was unnecessary to get 2700x if there is 1800x


----------



## hughjazz44

RobrPatty said:


> Ok installed 2700X back into machine and have booted with nothing but motherboard, psu, ram, and 2 gpu's and still no post. Next step is to change connection to different gpu. If that doesn't work then will remove 1 gpu and try again.
> 
> edit: changed hdmi cord on 1 monitor to 1st gpu no post. Attached same hdmi cord to 2nd gpu no post.
> 
> edit: used vga cord on both gpu's with 1 good monitor no post. Still only mb, psu, ram, and 2 gpu's
> 
> edit: removed 1 gpu no post. error code 0d
> 
> edit: swapped 1st gpu with 2nd gpu no post. error code 0d
> 
> Don't know what else to do. After each change cleared cmos and still no post.


I could be wrong, but I think a 0d error is memory related. Try using only 1 DIMM installed. If still no POST, move the DIMM to a different slot, and/or use the other DIMM. Also, keep your 2nd GPU out until this is solved. You're only adding more variables.

Edit: Also, there is a Safe Boot button (I think that's what it's called) on the motherboard. Try booting with that button instead of the normal power button. It will load safe defaults on boot and could help.


----------



## RobrPatty

hughjazz44 said:


> I could be wrong, but I think a 0d error is memory related. Try using only 1 DIMM installed. If still no POST, move the DIMM to a different slot, and/or use the other DIMM. Also, keep your 2nd GPU out until this is solved. You're only adding more variables.
> 
> Edit: Also, there is a Safe Boot button (I think that's what it's called) on the motherboard. Try booting with that button instead of the normal power button. It will load safe defaults on boot and could help.


Installed only 1 DIMM in A2 and no post. Installed the other DIMM in slot A2 no post. Still have 0d code. MB shows green light on CPU ready, ram light is off, cpu light is off, and boot light is green and gpu light is white if that helps


----------



## hughjazz44

RobrPatty said:


> Installed only 1 DIMM in A2 and no post. Installed the other DIMM in slot A2 no post. Still have 0d code. MB shows green light on CPU ready, ram light is off, cpu light is off, and boot light is green and gpu light is white if that helps


Do you have anything else plugged in? Any USB devices? Unplug them all. Move the GPU to a different slot. Do you have an NVMe drive installed? Remove it.

Did you try the Safe Boot button?


----------



## RobrPatty

hughjazz44 said:


> Do you have anything else plugged in? Any USB devices? Unplug them all. Move the GPU to a different slot. Do you have an NVMe drive installed? Remove it.
> 
> Did you try the Safe Boot button?


No usb devices at all or NVMe drives. All I have is cpu, 1gpu, ram, and psu. And have moved gpu to another slot with no success. oh also tried safe boot button no joy.


----------



## hughjazz44

RobrPatty said:


> No usb devices at all or NVMe drives. All I have is cpu, 1gpu, ram, and psu. And have moved gpu to another slot with no success. oh also tried safe boot button no joy.


Where did you get your BIOS file? I'm starting to think your BIOS isn't right.

Freshly format a USB stick (FAT32), download the latest BIOS from the Asus website, rename the file C6H.cap and put it on that USB stick. Use the BIOS flashback feature with your 2700X installed. Then see if it will POST.


----------



## RobrPatty

believe it or not but with 2700X installed flashback does not work. Besides I have the latest bios 6201 from asus website.


----------



## hughjazz44

RobrPatty said:


> believe it or not but with 2700X installed flashback does not work. Besides I have the latest bios 6201 from asus website.


I don't believe you. It SHOULD work. I can only assume you're doing something wrong. So go ahead and do it anyway.

Edit: And what do you mean it "does not work"? What exactly happens? Are you sure you're doing it right? Using the right USB port, naming the file correctly, etc? Double and triple check everything.


----------



## Manshonyagger

hughjazz44 said:


> I could be wrong, but I think a 0d error is memory related.


In the past I got the 0D error with my old EVGA GTX 980 mounted in the first (X16) PCIE-Slot.
With an older GTX 660 or my new GTX 1080 no errors.
Also no error if the GTX 980 was mounted in the second (X8) PCIE-Slot.

It seems to me, that 0D could also be an error if the graphics card could not be initialized. May be an problem with the "handshake" between the BIOS of the mainboard and the graphic card?


----------



## RobrPatty

hughjazz44 said:


> I don't believe you. It SHOULD work. I can only assume you're doing something wrong. So go ahead and do it anyway.
> 
> Edit: And what do you mean it "does not work"? What exactly happens? Are you sure you're doing it right? Using the right USB port, naming the file correctly, etc? Double and triple check everything.


Seriously using right port, naming file C6H.cap, using 6101 bios. Turning off pc but leaving psu connected. It flashes both usb stick and blue bios button for 1 or 2 times then usb stops flashing and bios button stays solid blue. Left for an hour and no change. Stick still not flashing and bios button is solid blue. Tried with 3 different flash drives.


----------



## RobrPatty

Manshonyagger said:


> In the past I got the 0D error with my old EVGA GTX 980 mounted in the first (X16) PCIE-Slot.
> With an older GTX 660 or my new GTX 1080 no errors.
> Also no error if the GTX 980 was mounted in the second (X8) PCIE-Slot.
> 
> It seems to me, that 0D could also be an error if the graphics card could not be initialized. May be an problem with the "handshake" between the BIOS of the mainboard and the graphic card?


Put my GTX in second slot by itself and nothing still no post. Switched out GTX for 550 Ti and still nothing. Still 0d.


----------



## RobrPatty

This is why I think its the 2700X because when I put the 1800X in using both the GTX Titans, dual flareX, and all my hd's and usb's installed everything meshes and works fine. No matter what bios I am using.

edit: yep just installed 1800X put all back together and boom post and everything is working fine.


----------



## hughjazz44

RobrPatty said:


> This is why I think its the 2700X because when I put the 1800X in using both the GTX Titans, dual flareX, and all my hd's and usb's installed everything meshes and works fine. No matter what bios I am using.
> 
> edit: yep just installed 1800X put all back together and boom post and everything is working fine.


Where did you get your 2700X?


----------



## RobrPatty

hughjazz44 said:


> Where did you get your 2700X?


Originally from newegg RMA'd it and AMD replaced it. But it came in a sealed box with Fan and heatsink which looked new but accompanied processor box looked old and worn and was not sealed.

edit: Applied for another RMA warranty. Made a request Wed and am still waiting.


----------



## mickeykool

usoldier said:


> Thanks for the support man ill be getting a fan controler too.



Which fan controller you guys planning to use? I might have to go that route too. Been having some odd shutdowns even thou whocrashed app saying thing happened.


----------



## mito1172

RobrPatty said:


> Seriously using right port, naming file C6H.cap, using 6101 bios. Turning off pc but leaving psu connected. It flashes both usb stick and blue bios button for 1 or 2 times then usb stops flashing and bios button stays solid blue. Left for an hour and no change. Stick still not flashing and bios button is solid blue. Tried with 3 different flash drives.


BIOS UPDATE. ROG Crosshair VI


----------



## RobrPatty

Bought new flash drive and flashback went smooth as silk. Flashed back to 6101 just to test.


----------



## hughjazz44

RobrPatty said:


> Bought new flash drive and flashback went smooth as silk. Flashed back to 6101 just to test.


So what now? Did the 2700X POST?


----------



## RobrPatty

hughjazz44 said:


> So what now? Did the 2700X POST?


Naw got the 1800X installed and am waiting for RMA from AMD on the 2700X


----------



## hughjazz44

RobrPatty said:


> Naw got the 1800X installed and am waiting for RMA from AMD on the 2700X


I feel for you. 

Hopefully you get it sorted out.


----------



## DarkLordThe1st

Hi all.
Finally updated my bios to 6201 like 2 weeks ago. All is good and setting my overclock was rather easy this time.
In appose to 1501, i now was able to set everything up very quickly (and stable).
The only downside is that i have some issues posting the system.
All works fine and stable for many runs in a row but every 8 or so boots results in a no-display. After bios has loaded up i get to see everything go just fine. But as soon as windows 10 should show for me... all i get is black screen and i can't see anything on the monitor.
The only way to get it to actually load back into windows again is to press the reset switch.

Dunno why it's happening (every so often) and have no clue how to fix it. *Any suggestions ?*
Oh and before you mention it... i tried plugging different cable's to the monitor but that didn't fix the issue.

Specs :
R7 1700X
Crosshair VI Hero (Bios 6201)
* fastboot disabled
* memstrap 3466 (fixed oc)
* 3.95 Ghz cpu (fixed oc )
NVME boot disk (960 evo)


----------



## RobrPatty

hughjazz44 said:


> I feel for you.
> 
> Hopefully you get it sorted out.


Thanks hughjazz44


----------



## WarpenN1

Does anybody know what q code 8 means that randomly lights up when PC is on? Computer still seems to continue to work without any problems, no freezing stuttering and time is on sync. This is on build 6101 and usually happens when I'm sleeping or doing other things. :/


----------



## RobrPatty

WarpenN1 said:


> Does anybody know what q code 8 means that randomly lights up when PC is on? Computer still seems to continue to work without any problems, no freezing stuttering and time is on sync. This is on build 6101 and usually happens when I'm sleeping or doing other things. :/


Simply said, code 8_ is a CPU failure of whatever kind.


----------



## WarpenN1

RobrPatty said:


> Simply said, code 8_ is a CPU failure of whatever kind.


Yeah I know but there isn't any failure occurring, no whea or bluescreens or anything just normal windows with 8 code:/


----------



## WarpenN1

Quite weird that PC just continues to work just like normal after 8 code appears though I never notice when that code appears


----------



## mito1172

WarpenN1 said:


> Quite weird that PC just continues to work just like normal after 8 code appears though I never notice when that code appears


Remove the bios battery and try resetting


----------



## brenopapito

Any way to solve sleep issues? I'm on 6101 and when I try to get back from sleep, I have to turn off my power supply and start over.


----------



## 1TM1

RobrPatty said:


> But it came in a sealed box with Fan and heatsink which looked new but accompanied processor box looked old and worn and was not sealed.
> edit: Applied for another RMA warranty. Made a request Wed and am still waiting.


Ryzen processor box inside the outer box is usually not sealed.

I see code 24 on C6H after it has POSTed; You may not be getting video.
white light on GPU may mean this is Asus GPU (these use a white LED when power is connected) - do you have another brand to try?

Consider investing $5 into a motherboard speaker. These come with some PC cases like V31 for free or may be purchased separately. Speaker beeps helped a lot with the X370-pro memory tweaking.

Also could be the power supply. Check if 24-pin and one or two 8-pin cables from power supply to the C6H motherboard are loose on either end (if you have a modular power supply); one 8-pin CPU cable is sufficient - if you use two 8-pin CPU cables try just one.

also:
flashback to 6101 using 1800X, then try 2700X (you may have already done that). 

However, it is also possible albeit unlikely that 2700X is not working.


----------



## 1TM1

mickeykool said:


> Which fan controller you guys planning to use? I might have to go that route too. Been having some odd shutdowns even thou whocrashed app saying thing happened.


I use an always-on power for water pump in my C6H with this cable. https://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/3070737/ 
Posted this 1 year ago: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...-vi-overclocking-thread-548.html#post26201203


----------



## majestynl

RobrPatty said:


> Seriously using right port, naming file C6H.cap, using 6101 bios. Turning off pc but leaving psu connected. It flashes both usb stick and blue bios button for 1 or 2 times then usb stops flashing and bios button stays solid blue. Left for an hour and no change. Stick still not flashing and bios button is solid blue. Tried with 3 different flash drives.


Happened many times to me, it's was always an issue what I fixed with Reformating USB with fat32 file system or using Different stick or sometimes I made mistakes with the filename.

And why not using EZflash what's more easy? Flashback is normaly mentioned if you can't get into bios. 




RobrPatty said:


> Originally from newegg RMA'd it and AMD replaced it. But it came in a sealed box with Fan and heatsink which looked new but accompanied processor box looked old and worn and was not sealed.
> 
> edit: Applied for another RMA warranty. Made a request Wed and am still waiting.


Inner cpu plastic box is never sealed! And sometimes the plastic looks not cutted well. I do think they are recycling those. I wouldn't make a huge deal of it. You said your rma came directly from AMD right..?!



WarpenN1 said:


> Does anybody know what q code 8 means that randomly lights up when PC is on? Computer still seems to continue to work without any problems, no freezing stuttering and time is on sync. This is on build 6101 and usually happens when I'm sleeping or doing other things. :/


Qcode 8 is CPU! Something is not right. Normally it appears when their is instability. Don't know if there is an issue with qled info messaging in your bios version. Don't think so.
Is your cpu setup fully stable ? Did you used a proper Stresstesting?




brenopapito said:


> Any way to solve sleep issues? I'm on 6101 and when I try to get back from sleep, I have to turn off my power supply and start over.


Sounds Like a lower power issue. Could be many things. You need to invest time to find the issue. Did you ever tried while it didn't get out of sleep to switch a Displayport ? Or tried another PSU ? Is it happening also on different bios versions ? Did you play with power states in bios ?


----------



## PamelaH

is this chat dying


----------



## BigT

I don't think this chat is dying. I think we are all waiting for a new bios or new beta bios. It seems like there half the people using 6201 have success and the second half experience some issues. 

I wish they would update the bios and let us set the minimum fan speed on our own. It seems like an easy thing to implement.

I am also excited for Zen2. Once Zen2 gets here the real fun will begin.

I have the C6E, and love it. Currently I have a 1700 at 3.9 with 1.33125v and my memory at 3200 with tight timings. This board has been fun to play with. But I do wish they would remove the restrictions on lowest fan speed PWM settings.

Asus does really seem to make a good board and they do put alot of effort in to the bios. There are so many options available to play with. More then most brands.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

They need to bring a new bios out to start the discussion again. 

Having said that 6201 has been fine for me!


----------



## usoldier

Whats your PE2 all core loads Speed my 2700X keeps jumping from 4125 to 4100 Before i usualy had 4150 :/


----------



## Kildar

usoldier said:


> Whats your PE2 all core loads Speed my 2700X keeps jumping from 4125 to 4100 Before i usualy had 4150 :/


I just use P states and have P0 set to 4200...


----------



## juliangri

Sideways2k said:


> They need to bring a new bios out to start the discussion again.
> 
> Having said that 6201 has been fine for me!


yeah, same for me, 6201 has been rock solid so far. I have a 16gb kit of corsair vengance rgb (hynix afr) at 3200mhz with extremely low timmings and i havent experience a single crash yet


----------



## Auxillary Field

hurricane28 said:


> I had this several times on my C6H man, pump shuts down and PC shuts down due to thermal shutdown.. I never trust my water pump on the motherboard again. I bought fan controller where i control my pump and system fans. My radiator fans are controlled by the motherboard and are working fine, even with Aida64 and Hardwareinfo64 running.


Same here, with 6201 my fans have stopped working a few times since flashing this bios, with the pump running at minimum speed. My system is on 24/7 and I run openfoam simulations constantly, so when this happens my PC can be boiling for hours before I even realize it. This morning I woke up and HWinfo showed the Tctl pegged at 100C, cpu throttling, and water temp at 70C. I'm actually surprised that nothing started leaking. So I've gone back to 6101 and will just buy a fan controller, because I don't want to deal with this crap.


----------



## MCCOPRA

Was Using 6201 Happy with my corsair ML pwm Fans no problem at all. But There is something wrong with DC Mode Fans. 
After Changing Case and Fans to 460X and SP120 Fans. Tried all Silent Standard, Turbo and Manual Modes Still Stopped my new SP120 RGB Fans on my 460X RGB case. 

Went back to 3502 Bios that i worked great for me still after flashing and setting in silent mode i see that it still stopped. 
Is there some problem with Asus Fan Xpert Software being installed on system because it works in bios and other linux Os but it goes to stop in windows. 
After setting fan xpert to DC Standard mode and bios to DC Standard Mode it all works now.

Also Fan Stop motion is like - it stops you give load to pc - it starts again. is there anything i can do? Do i need to run Fan Calibration. to get DC voltage be stable.

I will try uninstalling AI Suite and going back to 6201 Bios. Also Doing Fan Calibration for DC to see if it will work.

Also I am using Y Split cables for each cha fan header 3 splitting to 6 total fans. 

Luckly not using Custom Loop or AIO and my Cpu Fans are PWM. so no overheating shutdown problems.


----------



## Serchio

I have been testing bios 6201 for a week now. Everything works fine except fans...

My CPU fans are running at 100% after few hours and it looks like PWM no longer works.

AIO pins are a different story however. I am using only +12V and GND for an external IoT based sensor. The problem is that my sensor is off after few hours due to a lack of power from AIO pins :/

Cmon Asus, you can’t release a bios with that kind of issues!


----------



## Naeem

Serchio said:


> I have been testing bios 6201 for a week now. Everything works fine except fans...
> 
> My CPU fans are running at 100% after few hours and it looks like PWM no longer works.
> 
> AIO pins are a different story however. I am using only +12V and GND for an external IoT based sensor. The problem is that my sensor is off after few hours due to a lack of power from AIO pins :/
> 
> Cmon Asus, you can’t release a bios with that kind of issues!




try leaving your computer on 24 7 , it freezed every time when i wake up next morning with 6201 bios


----------



## Serchio

Naeem said:


> try leaving your computer on 24 7 , it freezed every time when i wake up next morning with 6201 bios




Mine is working 24/7


----------



## Kildar

Patiently waiting on new bios with AGESA 1.0.0.4 Pinnacle Pi...


----------



## Brko

Serchio said:


> Mine is working 24/7


+1
Not a single problem with 6201 BIOS so far. I have "beta" version. Downloaded and flashed before it was "official" on Asus support site.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryoz

Serchio said:


> I have been testing bios 6201 for a week now. Everything works fine except fans...
> 
> My CPU fans are running at 100% after few hours and it looks like PWM no longer works.
> 
> AIO pins are a different story however. I am using only +12V and GND for an external IoT based sensor. The problem is that my sensor is off after few hours due to a lack of power from AIO pins :/
> 
> Cmon Asus, you can’t release a bios with that kind of issues!


yup, asus should fix the fan issue in 6201

for now, i will just stay with 6101.


----------



## Serchio

Ryoz said:


> yup, asus should fix the fan issue in 6201
> 
> 
> 
> for now, i will just stay with 6101.




I have missed 6101. Is that one working well?


----------



## Phoked

Naeem said:


> try leaving your computer on 24 7 , it freezed every time when i wake up next morning with 6201 bios


As someone else here suggested, go into your AMD CBS settings, set power supply idle control to "typical current idle". I noticed my system reboots a lot less randomly now. Still an issue at times, but far less often.


----------



## finalheaven

I've also been using 6201 beta since release without issues. I also leave my PC on 24/7.


----------



## RobrPatty

Kildar said:


> Patiently waiting on new bios with AGESA 1.0.0.4 Pinnacle Pi...



Estimated release date - mid-July.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Kildar said:


> Patiently waiting on new bios with AGESA 1.0.0.4 Pinnacle Pi...


Me too 

RAM OC will get even better.
Maby i can go for 3200/3300 without searching for Holy Grail CLDO_VDDP


----------



## MCCOPRA

MCCOPRA said:


> Also Fan Stop motion is like - it stops you give load to pc - it starts again. is there anything i can do? Do i need to run Fan Calibration. to get DC voltage be stable.
> 
> I will try uninstalling AI Suite and going back to 6201 Bios. Also Doing Fan Calibration for DC to see if it will work.


After Going Back to 3502 and back to 6201.

I Uninstalled Any Windows Asus Related programs and registries. Only Using Aura.

Re-flasing to 6201 seems to fix the issue on the bios end i can now use q-fan calibration and it works on dc mode and detects all fan thresholds.

Windows side is also fine without AI Suite and FanXpert Programs windows seems to be following bios fan speed settings without a problem.

So far so good. Hopefully Others can fix their issues too.


----------



## Serchio

MCCOPRA said:


> After Going Back to 3502 and back to 6201.
> 
> 
> 
> I Uninstalled Any Windows Asus Related programs and registries. Only Using Aura.
> 
> 
> 
> Re-flasing to 6201 seems to fix the issue on the bios end i can now use q-fan calibration and it works on dc mode and detects all fan thresholds.
> 
> 
> 
> Windows side is also fine without AI Suite and FanXpert Programs windows seems to be following bios fan speed settings without a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> So far so good. Hopefully Others can fix their issues too.




Let us know if you have any fans related issues when you leave your PC working for a few days


----------



## Kildar

MCCOPRA said:


> After Going Back to 3502 and back to 6201.
> 
> I Uninstalled Any Windows Asus Related programs and registries. Only Using Aura.
> 
> Re-flasing to 6201 seems to fix the issue on the bios end i can now use q-fan calibration and it works on dc mode and detects all fan thresholds.
> 
> Windows side is also fine without AI Suite and FanXpert Programs windows seems to be following bios fan speed settings without a problem.
> 
> So far so good. Hopefully Others can fix their issues too.


Lately I have been using AfuEfix64 via EFI shell to update my bios. It seems to do a better job of completely erasing and writing the bios.


----------



## Naeem

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Me too
> 
> RAM OC will get even better.
> Maby i can go for 3200/3300 without searching for Holy Grail CLDO_VDDP



i was able to run my 4x8GB 3000mhz kit at 3066mhz with default 1.35v and timings stable but with 3201 it randomly does not even boot with 3066mhz i had to run at 3000 mhz and i think it's still not fully stable as i get random freez


----------



## Ryoz

Serchio said:


> I have missed 6101. Is that one working well?


working well, at least better than 6201 and there is no fan issue.


----------



## HeroofTime

Haven't checked in for many months and would appreciate assistance.

Is it worth upgrading from BIOS v1701 to any of the latest BIOS releases? What's the difference between all the latest revisions? It seems that results vary tremendously from person to person. Have they not polished the CH6's BIOS yet after being released for more than a year?


----------



## finalheaven

HeroofTime said:


> Haven't checked in for many months and would appreciate assistance.
> 
> Is it worth upgrading from BIOS v1701 to any of the latest BIOS releases? What's the difference between all the latest revisions? It seems that results vary tremendously from person to person. Have they not polished the CH6's BIOS yet after being released for more than a year?


Most of the people left posting are those who are having issues. Heavy majority of people who are having no problems at all now are not posting. I am using 6201 fine. But if you're not having any issues and aren't planning to upgrade CPU's, I don't see why you want to fix something that's not broken.


----------



## mito1172

HeroofTime said:


> Haven't checked in for many months and would appreciate assistance.
> 
> Is it worth upgrading from BIOS v1701 to any of the latest BIOS releases? What's the difference between all the latest revisions? It seems that results vary tremendously from person to person. Have they not polished the CH6's BIOS yet after being released for more than a year?


1701? You've left in the past.  1701 bios had ram problems


----------



## Naeem

mito1172 said:


> 1701? You've left in the past.  1701 bios had ram problems




i used 1701 most of the time only issue i had with 1701 is it boots late and sometimes take 2 3 tries on my g skill terident z rgb 3000 mhz hynix kit but 1701 is most stable bios i have tested atleast for me i am using 6201 right now but it does have pc crashing issues for me and ram is not fully stable either even at 2933 or 3000mhz 3101 was another stable bios for me but it did not have working apm settings


----------



## mickeykool

I'm on 6201 beta, since I swapped out video cards 1080 to Vega 64 every 3 days or so the system will shut off. Anyone have this issue as well w/ Vega cards?


----------



## thxus

Hey there, im a new user here and have looked on over 100 pages in this topic but i havent found something about underperforming on cinebench.


Currently im getting 1022 points without OC and 1200 points with OC


My system:
1700x OC @ 4 Ghz 1.4v Cooled with Corsair H110i 

2x8 GB G.skill Flarex F4 -3200 CL14 Samsung B-die with the stillt fast preset on 3200

C6H Bios 6201
EVGA 1070
600W Be Quiet Straight Power 10


Ryzen Power plan 



The system is running fine with overclock, sadly that i dont have any screens from the 5000% hci memtest run.

Did i miss something? or is anybody else having that problem with cinebench?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

mickeykool said:


> I'm on 6201 beta, since I swapped out video cards 1080 to Vega 64 every 3 days or so the system will shut off. Anyone have this issue as well w/ Vega cards?


Try to update System drivers to new 18.10.c.0601 then upgrade Drivers.
Also is good to reinstall Asus AI etc.


----------



## hughjazz44

thxus said:


> Hey there, im a new user here and have looked on over 100 pages in this topic but i havent found something about underperforming on cinebench.
> 
> 
> Currently im getting 1022 points without OC and 1200 points with OC
> 
> 
> My system:
> 1700x OC @ 4 Ghz 1.4v Cooled with Corsair H110i
> 
> 2x8 GB G.skill Flarex F4 -3200 CL14 Samsung B-die with the stillt fast preset on 3200
> 
> C6H Bios 6201
> EVGA 1070
> 600W Be Quiet Straight Power 10
> 
> 
> Ryzen Power plan
> 
> 
> 
> The system is running fine with overclock, sadly that i dont have any screens from the 5000% hci memtest run.
> 
> Did i miss something? or is anybody else having that problem with cinebench?


Use the Windows Balanced Power Plan. 

Also, you probably have software running in the background. If other stuff is running, it will tank your Cinebench score. Close all other apps like Asus AI Suite, Corsair Link/iCue, Steam, GPU Tweak, HWInfo, etc.

For the record, my 1700X at 3.8GHz could hit just over 1700pts in Cinebench.


----------



## elguero

6201 is a winner in my book!

Until this bios the highest oc I've been able to achieve on my 1700x was 3.9ghz and the highest able to run a cinebench run was 3.95ghz at 3.9375 volts but it wasn't stable at the long run, and I wasn't able to get to 4 ghz no mater the insane voltage I tried, not even 4.5 volts It woun't even boot.


Now on 6201 I'm able to get 4ghz stable at 3.9375 volts, it's just amazing!


----------



## MishelLngelo

It's amazing it didn't blow up at at 3.9375 volts !!!


----------



## 1nterceptor

MishelLngelo said:


> It's amazing it didn't blow up at at 3.9375 volts !!!


 Agreed 

Anyway, i find 6101 to be the best for my system so far. 6201 has fan issues and my ram won't work at the same settings as on 6101...


----------



## HeroofTime

Thank you all for getting me all caught up. I understand what's going on now, and it sounds like BIOS v6201 is very well polished! Sounds good.


----------



## elguero

MishelLngelo said:


> It's amazing it didn't blow up at at 3.9375 volts !!!


yea I missed a 1, I meant 1.39375 v


----------



## Naeem

mickeykool said:


> I'm on 6201 beta, since I swapped out video cards 1080 to Vega 64 every 3 days or so the system will shut off. Anyone have this issue as well w/ Vega cards?


Yes i had same issue i also use Vega 64 LC it freez up on me randomly


----------



## BoMbY

Working perfectly fine and stable with my Vega 64 LC, although my system isn't running 24/7.


----------



## mito1172

Naeem said:


> i used 1701 most of the time only issue i had with 1701 is it boots late and sometimes take 2 3 tries on my g skill terident z rgb 3000 mhz hynix kit but 1701 is most stable bios i have tested atleast for me i am using 6201 right now but it does have pc crashing issues for me and ram is not fully stable either even at 2933 or 3000mhz 3101 was another stable bios for me but it did not have working apm settings


The only problem with the 1701 BIOS was that there was a cold boot problem at 3200 MHz. that was also annoying.

ADDING. 6201 BIOS ram 3200 MHz no collapse


----------



## thxus

hughjazz44 said:


> Use the Windows Balanced Power Plan.
> 
> Also, you probably have software running in the background. If other stuff is running, it will tank your Cinebench score. Close all other apps like Asus AI Suite, Corsair Link/iCue, Steam, GPU Tweak, HWInfo, etc.
> 
> For the record, my 1700X at 3.8GHz could hit just over 1700pts in Cinebench.


I found the problem; SMT was OFF with SMT on i get around 1700pts with "other stuff running" so everything should be ok.
Cinebench should have a popup message if u want to run a test without smt..


----------



## Monitu

Hello everyone.

Yesterday I bought a radeon 7970 GPU (second-hand), and I spent the whole afternoon trying to make it work. I get a "energy saving mode" message on the screen. This same message appears if the screen is connected to a graphic without turning on the PC. First of all say that until now I have used a very old graphic (nvidia 210), and everything has gone well. The power supply is a Corsair RM 750i, It should be enough.

So, I have tried everything but there is no way to get a signal on the screen. I have re-installed the bios, I have changed cables, I have tried to connect the graphics without one of the cables (and the motherboard alerted me to this with the LED).

Some doubts that have occurred to me:

I have the motherboard connected to the 24-pin cable and the 8-pin cable, but the 4-pin I do not have it (I read it was unnecessary and the PC turned on well, so I have not thought about buying one). The graphic needs a very high power supply, is it possible that it is due to the absence of this 4pins cable?

And, the GPU needs a 8 and 6 cable pin to works. I connected from the PSU with two cables of this type:

https://i.imgur.com/xQJGWLM.png

This cable is a 8 pin but is divided at two cables 6+2pin. I have used one of this connectors as a 6 pin cable to the GPU. Its wrong?


I'm going to try connect the graphic with DVI (right now it's with HDMI).

Anyway, any idea? I do not know what else to do.


Thank you very much, and sry for my english, its a little bad


----------



## lcbbcl

Monitu said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Yesterday I bought a radeon 7970 GPU (second-hand), and I spent the whole afternoon trying to make it work. I get a "energy saving mode" message on the screen. This same message appears if the screen is connected to a graphic without turning on the PC. First of all say that until now I have used a very old graphic (nvidia 210), and everything has gone well. The power supply is a Corsair RM 750i, It should be enough.
> 
> So, I have tried everything but there is no way to get a signal on the screen. I have re-installed the bios, I have changed cables, I have tried to connect the graphics without one of the cables (and the motherboard alerted me to this with the LED).
> 
> Some doubts that have occurred to me:
> 
> I have the motherboard connected to the 24-pin cable and the 8-pin cable, but the 4-pin I do not have it (I read it was unnecessary and the PC turned on well, so I have not thought about buying one). The graphic needs a very high power supply, is it possible that it is due to the absence of this 4pins cable?
> 
> And, the GPU needs a 8 and 6 cable pin to works. I connected from the PSU with two cables of this type:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/xQJGWLM.png
> 
> 
> This cable is a 8 pin but is divided at two cables 6+2pin. I have used one of this connectors as a 6 pin cable to the GPU. Its wrong?
> 
> 
> I'm going to try connect the graphic with DVI (right now it's with HDMI).
> 
> Anyway, any idea? I do not know what else to do.
> 
> 
> Thank you very much, and sry for my english, its a little bad


Are you sure that the new GPU its working?did you test(or saw) this GPU running in other system?
Look on the GPU for a bios switch.
That PSU its ok for a 7970


----------



## Monitu

lcbbcl said:


> Are you sure that the new GPU its working?did you test(or saw) this GPU running in other system?
> Look on the GPU for a bios switch.
> That PSU its ok for a 7970


Yes, I forgot say that the graphic fans work, and it gets a little hot.
And yes, the graph has a bios switch. I have tried both ways.

http://www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1805/bios-switch.jpg


And no, i cant run in this moment in other PC, but It is the gpu of a friend, and he was going correctly.


Thanks for answering!


----------



## lcbbcl

Monitu said:


> Yes, I forgot say that the graphic fans work, and it gets a little hot.
> And yes, the graph has a bios switch. I have tried both ways.
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1805/bios-switch.jpg
> 
> 
> And no, i cant run in this moment in other PC, but It is the gpu of a friend, and he was going correctly.
> 
> 
> Thanks for answering!


Well try to set your bios to default settings.
Be sure that the GPU sit ok on the PCIE slot,you can try another PCIE slot.
What code post you see on the motherboard q-led?
Just to be sure try to test all the outputs and if your monitor don't have auto detect input switch manual each time just to be sure.
You can also use as primary GPU your old nvidia 210 and see if windows can see the radeon gpu,then you can try a bios flash for the radeon gpu


----------



## Monitu

lcbbcl said:


> Well try to set your bios to default settings.
> Be sure that the GPU sit ok on the PCIE slot,you can try another PCIE slot.
> What code post you see on the motherboard q-led?
> Just to be sure try to test all the outputs and if your monitor don't have auto detect input switch manual each time just to be sure.
> You can also use as primary GPU your old nvidia 210 and see if windows can see the radeon gpu,then you can try a bios flash for the radeon gpu



Fixed!

It was a thing of the HDMI connector of the GPU, apparently it does not work correctly.
I will continue testing, because it's still weird, it worked for my friend.

But well, I can already discard another component of the PC and that reassures me: D

Many thanks!


----------



## RobrPatty

You aren't going to believe this tried to RMA my 2700X with AMD they insisted I test it on another board. So I bought a GIGABYTE X470 AORUS ULTRA GAMING board and tested. The 1800X posted fine and again the 2700X no post. I even updated the bios. So I'm back haggling with AMD. I tell you there support leaves alot to be desired. Another defective CPU!


----------



## VicsPC

RobrPatty said:


> You aren't going to believe this tried to RMA my 2700X with AMD they insisted I test it on another board. So I bought a GIGABYTE X470 AORUS ULTRA GAMING board and tested. The 1800X posted fine and again the 2700X no post. I even updated the bios. So I'm back haggling with AMD. I tell you there support leaves alot to be desired. Another defective CPU!


That's because AMD doesn't deal with RMAs lol. Im still SHOCKED that wherever you bought it from has ZERO customer support but then you go around saying AMD leaves a lot to be desired. I have returned tons to almost every company from the hundreds of PCs ive built. I have never once had a retailer flat out refuse to refund something defective. Here in the EU it's a 2 yr warranty and that's right to the retailer, the manufacturer handles none of the RMA. Of course AMD want you to try it on another board, it's not something you've done. You didn't have to buy another board either could have told em that it didn't work in another board.


----------



## RobrPatty

Newegg flatly refuses to cooperate. And AMD has already replaced processor RMA once.


----------



## VicsPC

RobrPatty said:


> Newegg flatly refuses to cooperate. And AMD has already replaced processor RMA once.


So wait you already RMAed your 2700x and your second one is doing the same thing as the first? If that's the case there's something else not working here.


----------



## RobrPatty

VicsPC said:


> So wait you already RMAed your 2700x and your second one is doing the same thing as the first? If that's the case there's something else not working here.


That's why I bought a new board to rule out the C6H board.


----------



## Amir007

RobrPatty said:


> That's why I bought a new board to rule out the C6H board.


Send it to me and i'll test it for you dude. I'm not kidding. I can't think of a better option for you. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## matthew87

VicsPC said:


> Here in the EU it's a 2 yr warranty and that's right to the retailer, the manufacturer handles none of the RMA. Of course AMD want you to try it on another board, it's not something you've done. You didn't have to buy another board either could have told em that it didn't work in another board.


Perhaps he lives in the US

Certainly here in Australia we like most of the EU have very strict consumer laws and protections. Here, the retailer is legally obligated to honor warranties and can't force you to go through the manufacturer for RMA or warranty claims. The retailer sold it to you, the contract of sale is between you and the retailer, they can't fob you off to another party.


----------



## RobrPatty

Amir007 said:


> Send it to me and i'll test it for you dude. I'm not kidding. I can't think of a better option for you. PM me if you are interested.


LMAO


----------



## RobrPatty

matthew87 said:


> Perhaps he lives in the US
> 
> Certainly here in Australia we like most of the EU have very strict consumer laws and protections. Here, the retailer is legally obligated to honor warranties and can't force you to go through the manufacturer for RMA or warranty claims. The retailer sold it to you, the contract of sale is between you and the retailer, they can't fob you off to another party.


Yep I live in US. 30 day replacement with newegg and that's it. Then its off to the manufacturer for RMA.


----------



## hughjazz44

RobrPatty said:


> Yep I live in US. 30 day replacement with newegg and that's it. Then its off to the manufacturer for RMA.


Part of me thinks that when you sent it in for replacement the first time, they just sent it right back to you.

Also, you should shop at Micro Center instead. They're a lot better. I've returned so much stuff and they never even bat an eye. I actually returned my first 2700X because I thought it might've been defective (it was just some BIOS issue), and they exchanged it, no questions asked.


----------



## RobrPatty

hughjazz44 said:


> Part of me thinks that when you sent it in for replacement the first time, they just sent it right back to you.
> 
> Also, you should shop at Micro Center instead. They're a lot better. I've returned so much stuff and they never even bat an eye. I actually returned my first 2700X because I thought it might've been defective (it was just some BIOS issue), and they exchanged it, no questions asked.


Different SN:


----------



## hughjazz44

RobrPatty said:


> Different SN:


Either you are the unluckiest man on Earth, or you're doing something stupid.


----------



## RobrPatty

hughjazz44 said:


> Either you are the unluckiest man on Earth, or you're doing something stupid.


Just got another RMA # from AMD. Its going back today.


----------



## RobrPatty

hughjazz44 said:


> Either you are the unluckiest man on Earth, or you're doing something stupid.


Must be doing something stupid because switching out processors and insuring upgraded bios are rocket science. Thanks for your input.


----------



## nycgtr

I cannot get pbo to work on the c6 extreme. I have it set in the bios (tried 2,3,4) and I went into the advanced menu and changed it to enabled from auto. Running everything auto except for ram timmings and it does not boost past 3.7 on any core on a 2700x. Temps are well under control. I am running the latest bios from the asus site. Help?


----------



## Kildar

RobrPatty said:


> Must be doing something stupid because switching out processors and insuring upgraded bios are rocket science. Thanks for your input.


Just a thought...

Are you sure you are orienting the chip the correct way???

Just checking....


----------



## RobrPatty

Kildar said:


> Just a thought...
> 
> Are you sure you are orienting the chip the correct way???
> 
> Just checking....


Marked corner on chip to marked corner on board. Jiggle till she drops and lock her down.


----------



## Kildar

Weird that you have two bad chips in a row....


----------



## RobrPatty

Kildar said:


> Weird that you have two bad chips in a row....


1 from newegg and 1 from AMD. Will find out if its a third in about a week.


----------



## nexxusty

Kildar said:


> Weird that you have two bad chips in a row....


It's not weird.

It's completely impossible. Name one person you've EVER heard of getting a defective CPU. Even if you had an answer I'd tell you that person was an Idiot. CPU's are the most rare part to be defective in a PC BY FAR. Two?

LOL, no. It's called probability and buddy here is just n00bing out. Plain and simple. Or his hardware is taking out CPU's. Fact of the matter is, he was absolutely not sent two defective CPU's. I would bet my LIFE that both of them worked and some other issue is at play. 25 years building PC's and Iv'e never once had a defective CPU. It just doesn't happen often, or at all really.



RobrPatty said:


> 1 from newegg and 1 from AMD. Will find out if its a third in about a week.


Neither of your CPU's were defective. Nor will your third one be. Your problem lies elsewhere. PSU is my guess. Something to do with power delivery.


----------



## hughjazz44

nexxusty said:


> It's not weird.
> 
> It's completely impossible. Name one person you've EVER heard of getting a defective CPU. Even if you had an answer I'd tell you that person was an Idiot. CPU's are the most rare part to be defective in a PC BY FAR. Two?
> 
> LOL, no. It's called probability and buddy here is just n00bing out. Plain and simple. Or his hardware is taking out CPU's. Fact of the matter is, he was absolutely not sent two defective CPU's. I would bet my LIFE that both of them worked and some other issue is at play. 25 years building PC's and Iv'e never once had a defective CPU. It just doesn't happen often, or at all really.
> 
> 
> 
> Neither of your CPU's were defective. Nor will your third one be. Your problem lies elsewhere. PSU is my guess. Something to do with power delivery.


In all my years of PC building, I've only ever replaced 1 dead CPU. I had a cheap ECS motherboard take a ****, so it's not even the CPU's fault. And I've had CPUs from a Pentium 133 all the way up to my 2700X. I'm not saying 2 bad CPUs is impossible, though it's definitely improbable.


----------



## wingman99

In all my years of building PCs I have only replaced 4 processors of my own and 10 helping folks fix the problem in the forums.


----------



## RobrPatty

I've even taken pc to computer shop to a guy who is really good. And even he says they are defective. Maybe improbable but its realistic in this case. Everything in pc is new even psu. Only used parts is gpu's and they have been tested.

here is where I posted my testing of rig post #37912

https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...og-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread-3792.html


----------



## wingman99

RobrPatty said:


> I've even taken pc to computer shop to a guy who is really good. And even he says they are defective. Maybe improbable but its realistic in this case. Everything in pc is new even psu. Only used parts is gpu's and they have been tested.
> 
> here is where I posted my testing of rig post #37912
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...og-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread-3792.html


It can happen. I once had two memory kits fail to run stable at rated speed.


----------



## hughjazz44

wingman99 said:


> It can happen. I once had two memory kits fail to run stable at rated speed.


Yeah, but RAM rated speed isn't a guarantee. DDR4 official spec is only 2133. Anything over that is considered an overclock and isn't guaranteed to work. They're tested and will PROBABLY work at their rated speed, assuming all other factors allow it (Motherboard, IMC, etc).


----------



## wingman99

hughjazz44 said:


> Yeah, but RAM rated speed isn't a guarantee. DDR4 official spec is only 2133. Anything over that is considered an overclock and isn't guaranteed to work. They're tested and will PROBABLY work at their rated speed, assuming all other factors allow it (Motherboard, IMC, etc).


Yes the ram is rated for the speed and the third kit worked perfect at rated speed.


----------



## RobrPatty

wingman99 said:


> It can happen. I once had two memory kits fail to run stable at rated speed.


Thanks wingman99


----------



## hughjazz44

wingman99 said:


> Yes the ram is rated for the speed and the third kit worked perfect at rated speed.


Buy a 4600MHz kit and try to use it on Ryzen. Buy lots of them. I bet not a single kit will work at the rated speed.


----------



## RobrPatty

hughjazz44 said:


> Buy a 4600MHz kit and try to use it on Ryzen. Buy lots of them. I bet not a single kit will work at the rated speed.


wingman99 has an i5 processor dude. It doesn't have issues like ryzen does.


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, but even Intel can't get 4600 MHz.. You have to have an very specific chip and motherboard in order to support that but even then i don't think many people can achieve it even then, its useless as the timings are rather loose..


----------



## hughjazz44

RobrPatty said:


> hughjazz44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buy a 4600MHz kit and try to use it on Ryzen. Buy lots of them. I bet not a single kit will work at the rated speed.
> 
> 
> 
> wingman99 has an i5 processor dude. It doesn't have issues like ryzen does.
Click to expand...

My point stands. wingman99 asserts that if it's rated at a certain speed, it should run at said speed. If it won't, it's defective and should be exchanged. So just keep exchanging 4600 kits until you get a good one...


----------



## RobrPatty

hughjazz44 said:


> My point stands. wingman99 asserts that if it's rated at a certain speed, it should run at said speed. If it won't, it's defective and should be exchanged. So just keep exchanging 4600 kits until you get a good one...


But it is defective if it doesn't run at certain speeds with an i5 processor.


----------



## lb_felipe

Wrong thread. My apologise.


----------



## mtrai

hughjazz44 said:


> Yeah, but RAM rated speed isn't a guarantee. DDR4 official spec is only 2133. Anything over that is considered an overclock and isn't guaranteed to work. They're tested and will PROBABLY work at their rated speed, assuming all other factors allow it (Motherboard, IMC, etc).





hughjazz44 said:


> Buy a 4600MHz kit and try to use it on Ryzen. Buy lots of them. I bet not a single kit will work at the rated speed.





hurricane28 said:


> Yeah, but even Intel can't get 4600 MHz.. You have to have an very specific chip and motherboard in order to support that but even then i don't think many people can achieve it even then, its useless as the timings are rather loose..





hughjazz44 said:


> My point stands. wingman99 asserts that if it's rated at a certain speed, it should run at said speed. If it won't, it's defective and should be exchanged. So just keep exchanging 4600 kits until you get a good one...


Not sure if I got the person this is all surround...but y'all are stating the facts no matter what he wants to assert. I have both an I5 6600K and a Ryzen 2700s with 1 set of G.skill 2 x 8 cl 16 something that hits 3200 on my intel. I got me a G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 4133MHz (PC4 33000) Desktop Memory Model F4-4133C19D-16GTZR for my ryzen system.

I have yet to try 4233 in my Intel setup as I did not feel like being bothered. However...I can hit 3600 CL 14 stable with the 4133 as I have already posted in several places.. That is is just the current limit. I can post into windows at 3666 but so unstable with out me just loosening up the timings. I run my 4133 set at very tight timings.

Most here know I know what I am doing. It is no easy task to get 3400 and up stable on Ryzen at this time. There are a lot more variables then on any Intel system. 

I might actually get around and test this set on my Intel I5 6600k and see what happens or maybe not.

THe 3200 set I could never get above 3333 stable on my Ryzen and 3333 was as high as would stable on my Intel if I remember correctly.

This is what I do these days on the forums is answer and if someone keeps on about it..just ignore what they are saying.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Actually it was easy to set 3600 on x470 and 2700x, all I did is set DOCP. I have no faster RAM to try.


----------



## hurricane28

Agreed man, its a hit or a miss with Ryzen memory overclocking still man.. 3466 MHz is still very doable imo tho, my 2600x is the second CPU that could run it on 2 different boards, the C6H and the C7H Wifi.. Now my 2600 x also has no problems with 3466 MHz with the same preset as with my 1600 on both my C6H and C7H. Most of the time its user error i discovered as there are so many settings you easily forget to set one of them which can cause instability, which brings me to the second agreement, and that is that there are A LOT of variables on Ryzen that can cause instability. Forget only one simple thing and you are not stable..


----------



## wingman99

wingman99 said:


> Yes the ram is rated for the speed and the third kit worked perfect at rated speed.





hughjazz44 said:


> Buy a 4600MHz kit and try to use it on Ryzen. Buy lots of them. I bet not a single kit will work at the rated speed.


You don't get it, the first kit did not run at rated speed then two RMAs later the third kit worked perfect with XMP.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Yeah but that's AGESA and BIOS doing it, processor can take it. Problem is that DOCP doesn't always follow XMP exactly.


----------



## finalheaven

lb_felipe said:


> What's the best "safe bet" 32GB kit to run with that board?
> 
> I was thinking F4-3200C14Q-32GTZRX (note the X in the end), since it is in the support list for that mobo on the G.Skill website, but it is not found. Also, I think 16GBx2 is preferible to 8GBx4 cause 4 ranks vs 2 ranks.


I've had 8x4 since the beginning with no issues. In the beginning, I believe 4x8 was recommended for faster/tighter timings. Not sure if that's the case anymore though.


----------



## mtrai

MishelLngelo said:


> Actually it was easy to set 3600 on x470 and 2700x, all I did is set DOCP. I have no faster RAM to try.


Those are just some very odd aida read, write and copy speeds on the ram.


----------



## lb_felipe

finalheaven said:


> I've had 8x4 since the beginning with no issues. In the beginning, I believe 4x8 was recommended for faster/tighter timings. Not sure if that's the case anymore though.


Thank you, but just right now I figure out I posted on the wrong thread. Sorry.

By the way, your answer is well useful since I am interested on Crosshair VII (CH7).


----------



## hughjazz44

wingman99 said:


> You don't get it, the first kit did not run at rated speed then two RMAs later the third kit worked perfect with XMP.


No, YOU don't get it. I'm certain the first 2 kits were NOT defective. I'm sure they could've achieved rated speed on a different system. You just got lucky and got a higher quality kit the 3rd time that your system would tolerate.

What you did was similar to this:

Bought a 1700 and assumed that because everyone else was hitting a 4.0GHz overclock that you would, too. When your first one only hit 3.9GHz, you RMA'd it. When your second one only hit 3.8GHz, you RMA'd that one, too. Then your 3rd one hit 4.0GHz, and you kept it, claiming the first 2 were defective, even though official spec is only 3.0GHz

RAM is just like a CPU. Sometimes it works better in different systems, and not every one is exactly the same.

Edit: Case in point: I have a 3200MHz kit that runs flawlessly in my Crosshair VI system, but BSODs immediately in my Gigabyte HTPC. I had to lower it to 3000MHz to get it to work. It's clearly not the RAM's fault, since it WILL work in the right system. And it's only guaranteed to run at DDR4 spec 2133MHz, which it will in either system.


----------



## wingman99

hughjazz44 said:


> No, YOU don't get it. I'm certain the first 2 kits were NOT defective. I'm sure they could've achieved rated speed on a different system. You just got lucky and got a higher quality kit the 3rd time that your system would tolerate.
> 
> What you did was similar to this:
> 
> Bought a 1700 and assumed that because everyone else was hitting a 4.0GHz overclock that you would, too. When your first one only hit 3.9GHz, you RMA'd it. When your second one only hit 3.8GHz, you RMA'd that one, too. Then your 3rd one hit 4.0GHz, and you kept it, claiming the first 2 were defective, even though official spec is only 3.0GHz
> 
> RAM is just like a CPU. Sometimes it works better in different systems, and not every one is exactly the same.


You still don't get it. What your saying is not true either. My ram ran at it's rated speed or not in the same system because I only changed the memory kits twice and the third kit worked. The only tolerance failure was the memory sticks. Also all CPUs work as stock speed in all systems.

The motherboard and memory manufactures follow settings and tolerance. Overclocking IMC and motherboard was not the problem it was the memory.


----------



## hughjazz44

wingman99 said:


> You still don't get it. What your saying is not true either. My ram ran at it's rated speed or not in the same system because I only changed the memory kits twice and the third kit worked. The only tolerance failure was the memory sticks. Also all CPUs work as stock speed in all systems.
> 
> The motherboard and memory manufactures follow settings and tolerance. Overclocking IMC and motherboard was not the problem it was the memory.


And all DDR4 RAM works at stock speed in all systems. That speed is 2133MHz. 

I guess we're done here, since your reading comprehension skills are lacking.


----------



## wingman99

hughjazz44 said:


> And all DDR4 RAM works at stock speed in all systems. That speed is 2133MHz.


Not if the ram is out of tolerance like my XMP memory speed was.


----------



## mtrai

wingman99 said:


> Not if the ram is out of tolerance like my XMP memory speed was.


Please show us the results of the first 2 sets at 2133?



MishelLngelo said:


> Actually it was easy to set 3600 on x470 and 2700x, all I did is set DOCP. I have no faster RAM to try.


Seriously something is wrong with you AIDA reads, writes and copy.



Spoiler



https://imgur.com/JGVrFcn


----------



## mtrai

hughjazz44 said:


> No, YOU don't get it. I'm certain the first 2 kits were NOT defective. I'm sure they could've achieved rated speed on a different system. You just got lucky and got a higher quality kit the 3rd time that your system would tolerate.
> 
> What you did was similar to this:
> 
> Bought a 1700 and assumed that because everyone else was hitting a 4.0GHz overclock that you would, too. When your first one only hit 3.9GHz, you RMA'd it. When your second one only hit 3.8GHz, you RMA'd that one, too. Then your 3rd one hit 4.0GHz, and you kept it, claiming the first 2 were defective, even though official spec is only 3.0GHz
> 
> RAM is just like a CPU. Sometimes it works better in different systems, and not every one is exactly the same.
> 
> Edit: Case in point: I have a 3200MHz kit that runs flawlessly in my Crosshair VI system, but BSODs immediately in my Gigabyte HTPC. I had to lower it to 3000MHz to get it to work. It's clearly not the RAM's fault, since it WILL work in the right system. And it's only guaranteed to run at DDR4 spec 2133MHz, which it will in either system.


Back in the early skylake days @elmor told us something I wish I could find it but it was that this particular ASUS z170 motherboard could never do much if at above 3200 ram speed due to the motherboard traces for the ram. Most I was ever able to got on that motherboard was 3333 stable. And it was not an entry level motherboard. Asus Z170-A

I am with you...why are people not understanding these fundamental differences between pieces of hardware and how those difference will really expect the best your will get from them. If you want the best OVERCLOCK you need to incest in the correct hardware. Not directed at you. I got the 4133 kit just to see if it would give me some headroom on the ryzen even though it no where on any QVL list..well it did.

/edit PS seriously I am going to test this 4133 kit in that skylake system tomorrow, there are so many different threads about this and report back...grr what a waste of my time.


----------



## MishelLngelo

mtrai said:


> Those are just some very odd aida read, write and copy speeds on the ram.


The score didn't matter, it's just a proof that it can work at at least 3600MHz without any hassles.


----------



## Pilotasso

My 4266 kits run at 3533 CL15 and read, write and copy at aprox 55GB/s in Aida 64. 

Yours reads 63GB/s but writes 50 and copies 44. Your probably standing at the edge of stability and such inconsistency might be actually hurting your performance in the real world. You should drop a notch and see if figures even out.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Nope, it's all stable but can't lower latency any. Not that it makes huge difference in real life. 3200-3333 Cl 12 - 14 gives same performance in real life. I keep it at 3600 just because it can.


----------



## R71800XSS

*THANKS*



harrysun said:


> @elmor: Fans stopped spinning with BIOS 6201 beta while IBT AVX.
> 
> Details for download: https://goo.gl/9U9MHr


Thanks for your excellent work. I 'll try your settings on my PC (when I come back home). 6201 Bios was going me fool. Unstable and cold boot again. I hope it works, Your system is very look to mine.


----------



## porschedrifter

6201 is severely bugged for ppl that use the fan and water pump headers. Almost cooked my CPU while rendering video.


----------



## poporange630

porschedrifter said:


> 6201 is severely bugged for ppl that use the fan and water pump headers. Almost cooked my CPU while rendering video.


I think it's always been like this? The only solution I can find is to stop using any software that will monitor fan speed.
I was using AIDA64 / AI-suite and now I have to uninstall both of them. Even the new WMI interface is causing trouble.
So for now I use the latest HWiNFO64 beta and the problematic ITE8665E is bypassed.
I lose fan info, but in exchange the fan will NOT stop working.
It's a bit like quantum physics now...


----------



## coreykill99

poporange630 said:


> I think it's always been like this? The only solution I can find is to stop using any software that will monitor fan speed.
> I was using AIDA64 / AI-suite and now I have to uninstall both of them. Even the new WMI interface is causing trouble.
> So for now I use the latest HWiNFO64 beta and the problematic ITE8665E is bypassed.
> I lose fan info, but in exchange the fan will NOT stop working.
> It's a bit like quantum physics now...


is it because its the beta? the only thing I used to monitor and still do is HWinfo64. and my fans still suddenly stopped a handful of times on 6201.
really hoping this gets addressed as IIRC I had slightly lower Vcore on that BIOS and the new one is supposed to do something with ram again.


----------



## Kildar

I've had my C6H over a year now and I've been used every bios through this period and have had no fan or pump issues.

There has to be some other factor causing your issues...


----------



## BoMbY

The problems could be related to specific brands of PWM chips, or specific settings. I'm using Noctua PWM fans, with manual settings, and an AIO-pump with fan control disabled, without automatic training, without problems for a long time.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Kildar said:


> I've had my C6H over a year now and I've been used every bios through this period and have had no fan or pump issues.
> 
> There has to be some other factor causing your issues...



You're lucky then, AI Suite turned my pump off back when i was on bios 1701, i was watching it at the time, i heard and saw it go to 0 rpm. This issue is a very scary one, the fact that it's still happening in some form is not good.


----------



## Disassociative

Well today I ran into the 'fans stopped working' thing for the first time. No idea what caused it for me. A reboot fixed it and and CPU fans and pump kept running because they aren't connected to the motherboard at least but this shouldn't happen ._.


----------



## porschedrifter

You're wrong.


Kildar said:


> I've had my C6H over a year now and I've been used every bios through this period and have had no fan or pump issues.
> 
> There has to be some other factor causing your issues...


----------



## porschedrifter

poporange630 said:


> I think it's always been like this? The only solution I can find is to stop using any software that will monitor fan speed.
> I was using AIDA64 / AI-suite and now I have to uninstall both of them. Even the new WMI interface is causing trouble.
> So for now I use the latest HWiNFO64 beta and the problematic ITE8665E is bypassed.
> I lose fan info, but in exchange the fan will NOT stop working.
> It's a bit like quantum physics now...


Is this an actual work around? I always and only use HWinfo for monitoring, always on latest stable release never do beta. However I do not use aiSuite or any other monitoring/fan control software. I always use the bios for my fan control and that's it.

I just rolled back to previous bios until I see that this issue is fixed, but if the beta HWinfo is a band-aid for now, I would try it.
Also, that beta HWinfo version is now a stable.


----------



## Morpex103010

*Problems in BIOS*

Hi, i just finished building my PC on R1800X, C6H, TridZ 3200(14-14-14), GTX1070 and when first launched BIOS saw that:
1) CPU Voltage is floating from 1,38 till 1,591 while Frequency is in stock 3600MHz.
2) CPU Core Temperature is over 60 'C, IN BIOS!!!
2) DRAM Voltage is floating too from 1,329 till 1,45 is in stock 2133MHz.
3) DRAM can work only on 3200 with 16-16-16 on this setup.

I need to say, that I've not installed Windows yet. And will do it soon.
Maybe in AIDA64 i will have another values of that Voltages and temperatures.

Did someone faced with same problems?
Can it be because of version of BIOS, or is it mechanical error of sensors?


----------



## poporange630

I'll say to flash the latest BIOS 6201, flash it twice and it should be fine.


----------



## poporange630

coreykill99 said:


> is it because its the beta? the only thing I used to monitor and still do is HWinfo64. and my fans still suddenly stopped a handful of times on 6201.
> really hoping this gets addressed as IIRC I had slightly lower Vcore on that BIOS and the new one is supposed to do something with ram again.


I haven't got any more fan issue since I stop using AIDA64.
Make sure you use the latest HWInfo64, which should be v5.86-3480.
If you have installed AI Suite 3 before, make sure that you remove the residue services too.


----------



## poporange630

porschedrifter said:


> Is this an actual work around? I always and only use HWinfo for monitoring, always on latest stable release never do beta. However I do not use aiSuite or any other monitoring/fan control software. I always use the bios for my fan control and that's it.
> 
> I just rolled back to previous bios until I see that this issue is fixed, but if the beta HWinfo is a band-aid for now, I would try it.
> Also, that beta HWinfo version is now a stable.


Sorry my mistake, the latest HWInfo is actually a stable version v5.86-3480
In HWInfo, make sure you don't monitor any of the fan data by disabling 'ASUS EC'
In settings, also untick 'EC support'

Please let me know whether you have anything that monitors your CPU / Chassis fan speed in Windows at the moment.


----------



## BigT

I use Hardware Info 64 and I do monitor my fans with it. I leave the Asus EC on, and I have not had a fan issue. However if I turn Aida 64 on my fans go crazy in just a few minutes. Right now I am leaving Asus GPU tweak II on and Hardware info 64 on on one of my other monitors while gaming and still no issues, but I will report back if that changes.

One issue I have noticed, and I think it is a Windows 10 issue, is related to shut down. When I am not using my computer I turn my power bar off so there is no power to my motherboard. When I turned the computer back on it would result in post code 40 and boot into windows fine. When I would start Fortnite it would BSOD immediately. After a reboot it would be fine. After a bit of research on post code 40 I turned off windows quick boot. Now if I turn on my computer after the power bar has been off I get post code 24 as usual and no more BSOD. For people that turn their power bars off I am sure quick boot could cause all kinds of errors and issues.


----------



## datspike

@BigT that fortnite bsod looks like a bad memory training issue.
Is the fast boot disabled in the bios?


----------



## maslows

not sure where i stand but here goes


----------



## Mandarb

Received a new Crosshair VI from my Warranty, now, it starts up, but after about 30 seconds in BIOS it crashes and shows Code 8 with CPU LED green.

If reflashing, CMOS clearing, reseating CPU and RAM all didn't help, then I assume that the new board is a defective one?


----------



## f1LL

Hey folks,

is anyone using a 970 Evo 500GB as a boot drive with this board? If so, is it smooth sailing?


----------



## RobrPatty

Mandarb said:


> Received a new Crosshair VI from my Warranty, now, it starts up, but after about 30 seconds in BIOS it crashes and shows Code 8 with CPU LED green.
> 
> If reflashing, CMOS clearing, reseating CPU and RAM all didn't help, then I assume that the new board is a defective one?


Who replaced board?


----------



## The Sandman

Morpex103010 said:


> Hi, i just finished building my PC on R1800X, C6H, TridZ 3200(14-14-14), GTX1070 and when first launched BIOS saw that:
> 1) CPU Voltage is floating from 1,38 till 1,591 while Frequency is in stock 3600MHz.
> 2) CPU Core Temperature is over 60 'C, IN BIOS!!!
> 2) DRAM Voltage is floating too from 1,329 till 1,45 is in stock 2133MHz.
> 3) DRAM can work only on 3200 with 16-16-16 on this setup.
> 
> I need to say, that I've not installed Windows yet. And will do it soon.
> Maybe in AIDA64 i will have another values of that Voltages and temperatures.
> 
> Did someone faced with same problems?
> Can it be because of version of BIOS, or is it mechanical error of sensors?


1. With most settings on default the fluctuation you see in Vcore is normal. It's in the design and nothing to worry about.

2. You haven't filled out your Rig Sig yet so I can't help with temps you're seeing.

3. The crazy Dram voltage (and on my setup it also includes the 1.8 PLL voltage) is probably off due to sensor reading (another known issue). Again, nothing to worry about. Trust what you manually set in Bios.
You can also use a Custom OffSet in HWI64 to bring them closer to being correct.

Just an FYI, AIDA64 is known to create issues with some C6H's. Myself I only use it for the Cache memory test. You'll have much better luck running HWInfo64.

If you like I believe I have links to said info above that describes it all with more detail.
Either post back or feel free to PM me.


----------



## boostedabarth

maslows said:


> not sure where i stand but here goes


Slow. Do you have 2133MHz RAM, or, is your RAM rated for a higher speed? If you have 3200MHZ for example, you need to go in and enable the proper A-XMP or manually change the speed and timings. 2133MHz is dirt slow, you're missing out on 20GB/sec+ memory transfer speeds.


----------



## poporange630

maslows said:


> not sure where i stand but here goes


Your RAM speed is way too low. You should have no problem hitting 3200 CL14 with your RAM.


----------



## rv8000

So I just picked up a cheap 2600 and was wondering is there any reason to buy an x470 board when the CH6 is only $150 new?

Does X370 support XFR 2.0, and is the memory clock difference IMC releated or chipset related? I have a 3600 B-Die kit i'd like to get as high as possible.


----------



## wingman99

rv8000 said:


> So I just picked up a cheap 2600 and was wondering is there any reason to buy an x470 board when the CH6 is only $150 new?
> 
> Does X370 support XFR 2.0, and is the memory clock difference IMC releated or chipset related? I have a 3600 B-Die kit i'd like to get as high as possible.


If the CH6 is old stock it might not have the BIOS update for the 2600 to POST.


----------



## rv8000

wingman99 said:


> If the CH6 is old stock it might not have the BIOS update for the 2600 to POST.


Can you use flashback to update to the newest bios?


----------



## The Sandman

rv8000 said:


> So I just picked up a cheap 2600 and was wondering is there any reason to buy an x470 board when the CH6 is only $150 new?
> 
> Does X370 support XFR 2.0, and is the memory clock difference IMC releated or chipset related? I have a 3600 B-Die kit i'd like to get as high as possible.


Some have crossed over to the 7 but I think most with a C6H are content where they are myself included. No big changes between the two.
I run a PE3 OC = 4.2GHz all cores under load @ 1.262v and single core hits 4350MHz, ram at 3466MHz C14. Memory is IMC related.

Yes you can use Flash Back.


----------



## rv8000

The Sandman said:


> Some have crossed over to the 7 but I think most with a C6H are content where they are myself included. No big changes between the two.
> I run a PE3 OC = 4.2GHz all cores under load @ 1.262v and single core hits 4350MHz, ram at 3466MHz C14. Memory is IMC related.
> 
> Yes you can use Flash Back.


Awesome.

Thanks guys! Amazon made my week, doing a system swap to make some quick cash I need and a 2600 and CH6 for just over 300$ is a sweet deal.


----------



## poporange630

BigT said:


> I use Hardware Info 64 and I do monitor my fans with it. I leave the Asus EC on, and I have not had a fan issue. However if I turn Aida 64 on my fans go crazy in just a few minutes. Right now I am leaving Asus GPU tweak II on and Hardware info 64 on on one of my other monitors while gaming and still no issues, but I will report back if that changes.
> 
> One issue I have noticed, and I think it is a Windows 10 issue, is related to shut down. When I am not using my computer I turn my power bar off so there is no power to my motherboard. When I turned the computer back on it would result in post code 40 and boot into windows fine. When I would start Fortnite it would BSOD immediately. After a reboot it would be fine. After a bit of research on post code 40 I turned off windows quick boot. Now if I turn on my computer after the power bar has been off I get post code 24 as usual and no more BSOD. For people that turn their power bars off I am sure quick boot could cause all kinds of errors and issues.


Same here, AIDA64 claimed that they already switched to WMI and steered away from directly accessing EC / Super IO, but something must be wrong in their implementation. As per https://forums.aida64.com/topic/398...rolling-issues-asus-crosshair-vi-hero/?page=3
Anyway I've asked a refund for my AIDA64 and will continue to use HWInfo.


----------



## usoldier

The Sandman said:


> Some have crossed over to the 7 but I think most with a C6H are content where they are myself included. No big changes between the two.
> I run a PE3 OC = 4.2GHz all cores under load @ 1.262v and single core hits 4350MHz, ram at 3466MHz C14. Memory is IMC related.
> 
> Yes you can use Flash Back.



Dam my PE3 gets stuck at 4100 all cores :/ i have no idea how to get back the old 4175 PE3 i used to get. 

This latest bios definitly isnt doing good for me fan shut downs and low PE3 clocks .


----------



## MishelLngelo

maslows said:


> not sure where i stand but here goes


Time to fix RAM to 3000 and see what you can do with CPU voltage, I'm sure it can run at or under 1.4v at stock frequency.


----------



## BigT

datspike said:


> @BigT that fortnite bsod looks like a bad memory training issue.
> Is the fast boot disabled in the bios?


Quick boot was enabled in the BIOS, but was also set to normal boot after power loss. And since I shut the power bar off after I shut down I believe it was doing a normal boot. I just turned quick boot off.

However turning quick boot off in windows has solved the issue. I thought it was acting like memory too but post code 40 led me down another road because I think that is a code you get when you resume from sleep, and that was not what I was doing. I think that option in windows may store data in ram for a quick boot and losing power on the MB would cause that to be lost.


----------



## datspike

@BigT thanks for the info. Will see if this somehow affects memory training instability which I encounter on 3466C13/3533C13/3600C14 on the weekend. Probably not.. but who knows.


----------



## pez

f1LL said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> is anyone using a 970 Evo 500GB as a boot drive with this board? If so, is it smooth sailing?


960 Evo in my sig was as plug 'n' play as it could get for me. Worked and installed an OS with no fuss. I'd be surprised if you ran into any issues with it on this board.


----------



## BigT

pez said:


> f1LL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> is anyone using a 970 Evo 500GB as a boot drive with this board? If so, is it smooth sailing?
> 
> 
> 
> 960 Evo in my sig was as plug 'n' play as it could get for me. Worked and installed an OS with no fuss. I'd be surprised if you ran into any issues with it on this board.
Click to expand...


I second that. I have a 960 pro 512 and it was plug and play. I literally just installed it on the motherboard made sure it was not set to SATA mode and plugged in my windows 10 USB and installed Windows 10 on it as if it were any other HDD. Performance exceeds my expectations.


----------



## f1LL

pez said:


> 960 Evo in my sig was as plug 'n' play as it could get for me. Worked and installed an OS with no fuss. I'd be surprised if you ran into any issues with it on this board.





BigT said:


> I second that. I have a 960 pro 512 and it was plug and play. I literally just installed it on the motherboard made sure it was not set to SATA mode and plugged in my windows 10 USB and installed Windows 10 on it as if it were any other HDD. Performance exceeds my expectations.


Thanks a lot! Then I'll go for it.


----------



## LicSqualo

*Strange system issue*

@elmor: I don't have specific issues with this last bios (6201 installed at day one when released) with fan or pump headers but Windows (10 with the last update) give me this error constantly:
AMLI: The ACPI BIOS is trying to read from an invalid IO port address (0x0) within the protected address range of 0x0 - 0xf. This may cause system instability. Contact your system supplier for technical support.

I hope this can help.


----------



## MosterMenu

How come I can sense a slight difference when my croshairVI boots up with the number 40 in the code display thing as opposed to a code 24.
24 sometimes displays on cold boot but very rarely and it is the one with the better of the 2 experiences
(It's so minor unless you were playing competitive rocket league or something you wouldn't notice it)
It's noticeable enough for me that I will restart on first boot to get code 24 to show up but I wondered if anyone gets code 24 every boot and what setting might affect it.
I have 2700x, 1080ti, 3200 flarex @3466 
So far I can say it makes no difference what I change as it does it on stock and with all of the settings I have altered but I wondered if there's something I don't know about that could allow me to get Code 24 every time without restarting.
Thanks


----------



## Anty

24 is cold start, 40 is when you have fast boot enabled - disable it and you will have code 24 all the time (also disable it in windows).


----------



## MosterMenu

Anty said:


> 24 is cold start, 40 is when you have fast boot enabled - disable it and you will have code 24 all the time (also disable it in windows).


THANKYOU!!!!
That is so much better. Stupid fast boot ruining my games.
It also changed how the 2700x clocked and managed power (got a little higher Volts on the 40)
Such good info, thanks again.


----------



## Runis

Is there an option in the BIOS to turn power off to USB ports when system off?

I can't find it.


----------



## varyak

Runis said:


> Is there an option in the BIOS to turn power off to USB ports when system off?
> 
> I can't find it.


You could enable ErP, but stuff like Wake on LAN and similar wouldn't work anymore.


----------



## porschedrifter

So 6201 after using the latest Hwinfo, I've so far had some of my fans stuck at 100% randomly until reboot. So not sure what that's all about.

*FANS AND PUMP JUST STOPPED AGAIN! New hwinfo does not fix the issue*. Bios is still bugged and a pretty serious one at that!:thumbsdow:thumbsdow:thumbsdow:thumbsdow back to 610x


----------



## Damis

Runis said:


> Is there an option in the BIOS to turn power off to USB ports when system off?
> 
> I can't find it.


I think it's there somewhere, but I personally can't tell you the path because I am on vacation.


----------



## gupsterg

porschedrifter said:


> So 6201 after using the latest Hwinfo, I've so far had some of my fans stuck at 100% randomly until reboot. So not sure what that's all about.
> 
> *FANS AND PUMP JUST STOPPED AGAIN! New hwinfo does not fix the issue*. Bios is still bugged and a pretty serious one at that!:thumbsdow:thumbsdow:thumbsdow:thumbsdow back to 610x


Not had fans stop (yet!). If rig destabilise and go black screen or freeze screen fans go to min RPM. This occurs also on C7H with same CPU, etc.

I have noted 1x on a 6hrs+ run of P95 that fans were highish after stopping test, fans did ramp down but very slowly. So something is still a bit "iffy" regarding WMI and SW interaction.

If I was honest C6H has been more reliable in regard to PWM when I used non WMI implementation UEFI. I had not experienced PWM issues for a pretty long while on old way.

Anyhow will keep using 6201 for a while before seeing how the 2700X is on 6101 or a UEFI after 6201.


----------



## Runis

varyak said:


> You could enable ErP, but stuff like Wake on LAN and similar wouldn't work anymore.



This worked, was trying to turn off my keyboard lights.
Wish we could turn off just the USB without the rest.




Damis said:


> I think it's there somewhere, but I personally can't tell you the path because I am on vacation.



There is none, you can check it when you're back, there is no rush.


----------



## XEKong

Updated to the latest official bios. Found an odd error. When I optimize fans and try to set a manual fan curve for system fan #3, it the system locks up in the bios. Sometimes the Crosshair IV light will even turn off and everything on the screen freezes. When I reboot, I get a safe mode boot error. I can restart, and as long as I am not in settings for Fan 3 for more than a few seconds, the system is fine.


----------



## hurricane28

gupsterg said:


> Not had fans stop (yet!). If rig destabilise and go black screen or freeze screen fans go to min RPM. This occurs also on C7H with same CPU, etc.
> 
> I have noted 1x on a 6hrs+ run of P95 that fans were highish after stopping test, fans did ramp down but very slowly. So something is still a bit "iffy" regarding WMI and SW interaction.
> 
> If I was honest C6H has been more reliable in regard to PWM when I used non WMI implementation UEFI. I had not experienced PWM issues for a pretty long while on old way.
> 
> Anyhow will keep using 6201 for a while before seeing how the 2700X is on 6101 or a UEFI after 6201.


I told everyone a while ago that its being caused by the faulty IT8665E chip but no one believes me.. This exact chip is responsible for voltage and temp readings as well as fan controlling. As far as i know Asus ROG is the only one that is using these IT chips and is the only one that has fan control and sensor issues... 

I tell this again, there is not going to be a fix for this issue as its hardware related sadly. No software BIOS or whatsoever can fix this otherwise they would have done so many years back..


----------



## Plissken

hurricane28 said:


> I told everyone a while ago that its being caused by the faulty IT8665E chip but no one believes me.. This exact chip is responsible for voltage and temp readings as well as fan controlling. As far as i know Asus ROG is the only one that is using these IT chips and is the only one that has fan control and sensor issues...
> 
> I tell this again, there is not going to be a fix for this issue as its hardware related sadly. No software BIOS or whatsoever can fix this otherwise they would have done so many years back..


The C7H also has the IT8665E chip; does that mean it has those problems as well?


----------



## chroniclard

Not had any fan issues myself, custom curve in bios, all fans connected to CPU fan header with a pwm fan controller, 9 fans.


----------



## VicsPC

chroniclard said:


> Not had any fan issues myself, custom curve in bios, all fans connected to CPU fan header with a pwm fan controller, 9 fans.


I didnt have issues with mine but i did notice that running in DC mode was better then PWM. Id set PWM at set speed but it would sometimes go back to default and be quite slow. The rest of my 13 fans are on my fan controller. I only have my D5 on my motherboard. No issues with my c7 either.


----------



## seansplayin

*4.3ghz overclock (no SMT)*

I have something a little interesting here. I can benchmark at 4.3ghz but when I try to save the screenshot to my hard drive my system hard locks. I've increased voltage to SOC, 1.8v PLL voltage and 1.05V SB voltage none of which helped. I highly doubt it's the cores failing since one would expect that to happen during the benchmarks. Any suggestions? I took these with my phone.

C6H, Bios 6001, 1800x, gskill 4266 memory @ 3466


----------



## hurricane28

Plissken said:


> The C7H also has the IT8665E chip; does that mean it has those problems as well?


Yes it does. As far as i know ALL ROG boards are affected by it because they use the same IT chip which is or extremely buggy OR Asus doesn't know how to implement it, we never get that answer. All i know is that its being caused by this sensor and as far as i can tell this isn't solvable as it is on hardware level and not software level.. If Hardwareinfo64 author can't fix it and people still have problems when running it, its not the autor's fault but Asus or IT's fault..


----------



## Ryoz

for me, the fan issue only occur with latest bios 6201.

after move back to 6101, it is all good and there is no more fan issue.


----------



## porschedrifter

Ryoz said:


> for me, the fan issue only occur with latest bios 6201.
> 
> after move back to 6101, it is all good and there is no more fan issue.


 Yes same here, 6101 zero issues. It was either one or two bios versions before 6101 that there was a fan calibration issue in bios as well, but this one in 6201 is pretty serious. CPU temp went WAY higher than I ever wanted to see it go because pump and fans just stopped. Only Hwinfo, no AIsuite, no speedfan, nothing else monitoring the system 3rd party wise. I do only have DC fans I should mention and set them from auto to DC in bios and use custom curves as well.


It just irks me that Asus hasn't pulled this bios version from their main page nor is there any kind of warning. It's 100% not safe unless you don't care about all fans and pumps stopping and letting the CPU thermal shut down at random.


I would highly recommend those of you on 6201 to using hwinfo with a custom alert set to automatically hibernate or sleep your system at a set cpu temp to be safe. Like this:


----------



## gupsterg

hurricane28 said:


> I told everyone a while ago that its being caused by the faulty IT8665E chip but no one believes me.. This exact chip is responsible for voltage and temp readings as well as fan controlling. As far as i know Asus ROG is the only one that is using these IT chips and is the only one that has fan control and sensor issues...
> 
> I tell this again, there is not going to be a fix for this issue as its hardware related sadly. No software BIOS or whatsoever can fix this otherwise they would have done so many years back..


Like I've said before on C6H I've had no issues after Mumak sorted HWINFO in Mar 17. This new WMI has some teething issues but reckon it will be ok soon.

For example CPU socket temp and motherboard is swapped like on C7H UEFI 0702, but 0804 it is supposed to be sorted. I've just got my C7H setup running now and verifying.



Plissken said:


> The C7H also has the IT8665E chip; does that mean it has those problems as well?


That Super IO chip is used in a lot of the AM4/sTR4 ASUS boards. Pretty much non issue for me on C6H, C7H and ZE.

I do believe the WMI implementation will be sweet as soon as all ironed out on FW/SW side.

My advice don't run multiple apps which access Super IO chip, this includes RGB SW IMO. Even in background.


----------



## varyak

Does anyone still have a modded 1701 for the Crosshair VI Hero or knows where to find it?


----------



## leareynl

I had issues with the fans on 6201 as well.. my waterpump stopped occasionally and that resulted in a thermal shutdown.
Which is really bad....
So i have improvised, i made my own controller with a cheap Arduino and a logic level mosfet.

6201 besides the occasional fan errors and voltages being reported wrongly, it works well.


----------



## The Sandman

varyak said:


> Does anyone still have a modded 1701 for the Crosshair VI Hero or knows where to find it?


Have you looked here? https://www.overclock.net/forum/26403470-post1.html 
You'll find instructions on how to DIY if nothing else.


----------



## CarnageHimura

I know this is totally irrelevant, but, I have this thing almost ready to install jejeje, I will share you a couple of pics when installed.


----------



## TwoBeers

So, BIOS wise it looks like we're done here, eh?

Nothing new since 2 months. 

But I don't want to complain my C6H with 6201 runs great. 

Waiting for Zen 2 now.


----------



## Manshonyagger

TwoBeers said:


> So, BIOS wise it looks like we're done here, eh?


It seems so!


----------



## gupsterg

TwoBeers said:


> So, BIOS wise it looks like we're done here, eh?
> 
> Nothing new since 2 months.
> 
> But I don't want to complain my C6H with 6201 runs great.
> 
> Waiting for Zen 2 now.


Certainly be another IMO. Besides AGESA updates integration, the new WMI implementation for monitoring was meaning motherboard and CPU socket temperature was swapped for me in HWINFO.


----------



## Pilotasso

It's been slow because theres a heap of new motherboards launches from both AMD and Intel hapening this summer that need attention from the engineers.

I dont expect any new BIOS for CH6 before fall, when they are counting down for Zen 2 launch.


----------



## BigT

We will definitely get an update when Zen2 comes out. Hopefully we get at least a beta before then tho.


----------



## kevinf

-delete me-


----------



## kevinf

hurricane28 said:


> Yep, i read that too. I didn't bother because logic told me what you said, that the closest M.2 gets its lanes off the CPU instead of sharing it with other components. Both M.2 slots draw PCIe lanes from the CPU instead of one of the chipset, i think its better this way but " stealing" PCIe lanes from other devices when having 2 M.2 slots in use isn't cool. But what can we do, re-rout? lol.
> 
> btw, the heat shield on the top of the M.2 slot also fits on the bottom slot, i only don't think it will lower the temps but who knows.


https://www.anandtech.com/show/9248/...data-retention

Gamers Nexus recently did a piece about NVME heatsinks actually being harmful. The Controller does need cooling, but the NAND does not. Most heatsinks attach both to the heatsink. Consider snipping away the thermal pad from the NAND chip area.


----------



## CarnageHimura

kevinf said:


> https://www.anandtech.com/show/9248/...data-retention
> 
> Gamers Nexus recently did a piece about NVME heatsinks actually being harmful. The Controller does need cooling, but the NAND does not. Most heatsinks attach both to the heatsink. Consider snipping away the thermal pad from the NAND chip area.


Wow!! Thank you for the advice!! Being honest, the only reason that I have the "heatsink" is because my NVMe is a 961, the OEM version and I really don't want to see that green PCB, I'll remove the pad from the nand!!


----------



## uncleshady

****

Hi Crosshair VI folks. I've got one coming from Amazon, it should be here next week. Currently working with a B350 MSI gaming plus and Ryzen r5 1600 at 3.9. More interested in memory compatibility with hopefully more mature bios. Thaiphoon says I have this: 
Gskill Hynix 3200. Am I gonna have a bad time? Currently have it running since almost day one at 3200 on the b350. Thanks in advance!


Memory Module 

Manufacturer 
G.Skill 
Series 
Ripjaws V Red 
Part Number 
F4-3200C16-8GVRB 
Serial Number 
00000000h 
JEDEC DIMM Label 
8GB 1Rx8 PC4-2133-UA1-11 
Architecture 
DDR4 SDRAM UDIMM 
Speed Grade 
DDR4-2133 
Capacity 
8 GB (8 components) 
Organization 
1024M x64 (1 rank) 
Register Model 
N/A 
Manufacturing Date 
Undefined 
Manufacturing Location 
Taipei, Taiwan 
Revision / Raw Card 
0000h / A1 (8 layers) 

DRAM Components 
Manufacturer 
Hynix 
Part Number 
H5AN8G8NMFR-TFC 
Package 
Standard Monolithic 78-ball FBGA 
Die Density / Count 
8 Gb M-die (25 nm) / 1 die 
Composition 
1024M x8 (64M x8 x 16 banks) 
Clock Frequency 
1067 MHz (0.938 ns) 
Minimum Timing Delays 
15-15-15-36-50 
Read Latencies Supported 
16T, 15T, 14T, 13T, 12T, 11T, 10T 
Supply Voltage 
1.20 V 
XMP Certified 
1600 MHz / 16-18-18-38-56 / 1.35 V 
XMP Extreme 
Not programmed 
SPD Revision 
1.1 / September 2015 
XMP Revision 
2.0 / December 2013


----------



## datspike

@uncleshady your cpu is quite good on IMC side if you were able to run 3200 on b350 board! 
I was able to run similar LPX 3200C16 kit on C6H at tight 3200-C16-16-16-16-32-48 which is already good for hynix on am4, i think you would be able to to better.


----------



## VicsPC

datspike said:


> @uncleshady your cpu is quite good on IMC side if you were able to run 3200 on b350 board!
> I was able to run similar LPX 3200C16 kit on C6H at tight 3200-C16-16-16-16-32-48 which is already good for hynix on am4, i think you would be able to to better.


I was able to do 14/15/34 on my hynix ram on my c6h with my 1700x, have not tried on my 2700x as on my c6h there wasn't much gain with the tighter timings. Hynix ram loves more voltage though I've def noticed that, i was using 1.45v with those timings without an issue.


----------



## ciukacz

from hwinfo64 (latest beta) release notes:
Disabled ASUS WMI support on current BIOSes due to a faulty BIOS implementation.

edit: hwinfo author posted on his forum "This issue has already been acknowledged by ASUS and we're working on a solution.
For sure ASUS will release a new BIOS with fixed interface, until that we might need to disable support of the new monitoring interface in software (TBD yet)."


----------



## MishelLngelo

Same message for Prime x470 pro.


----------



## orcsbane

*regarding q-code 7A*

@elmor

Regarding post code 7A

I pinned the issue down to my Samsung 960 evo ssd. Do you know what was done to resolve the issue then? Just a new ssd? Or could it be the m.2 slot?


----------



## juliangri

VicsPC said:


> I was able to do 14/15/34 on my hynix ram on my c6h with my 1700x, have not tried on my 2700x as on my c6h there wasn't much gain with the tighter timings. Hynix ram loves more voltage though I've def noticed that, i was using 1.45v with those timings without an issue.


i use this timmings with my hynix afr kit: https://imgur.com/a/jH2TwAj Thats with stock voltage. I can do 3333mhz disabling rtt_nom and giving 1,42v to the dimms, it´s game stable.. but it isnt for very heavy workloads.


----------



## uncleshady

juliangri said:


> VicsPC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to do 14/15/34 on my hynix ram on my c6h with my 1700x, have not tried on my 2700x as on my c6h there wasn't much gain with the tighter timings. Hynix ram loves more voltage though I've def noticed that, i was using 1.45v with those timings without an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> i use this timmings with my hynix afr kit: https://imgur.com/a/jH2TwAj Thats with stock voltage. I can do 3333mhz disabling rtt_nom and giving 1,42v to the dimms, it´s game stable.. but it isnt for very heavy workloads.
Click to expand...

Thanks for all the info you guys had. I've tried 3333 before but the timings were worse than the current ones and it didn't make benches better. Mainly I wanted to see if others had used this exact or close to exact kit on c6h and hit 3200 stable like I had on the b350


----------



## wingman99

uncleshady said:


> Thanks for all the info you guys had. I've tried 3333 before but the timings were worse than the current ones and it didn't make benches better. Mainly I wanted to see if others had used this exact or close to exact kit on c6h and hit 3200 stable like I had on the b350


How is double quote done?


----------



## RobrPatty

Finally got my RMA 2700X processor back and still did not post. But this time I could tell it was a new chip. Swapped out 2 GeForce Titan GTX's for 1 Nvidia 1080 ti and whaala she posted instantly! GPU was the issue...the 2 I had were not high end enough. YaHooo my 2700X is finally working.


----------



## uncleshady

wingman99 said:


> uncleshady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the info you guys had. I've tried 3333 before but the timings were worse than the current ones and it didn't make benches better. Mainly I wanted to see if others had used this exact or close to exact kit on c6h and hit 3200 stable like I had on the b350
> 
> 
> 
> How is double quote done?
Click to expand...

No idea. Mobile version of site has some wi


----------



## juliangri

yay! it looks like i finally got my hynix afr kit (corsair vengance rgb 3000mhz c15) 100% stable. It passed testmem5 v012 with no problems. I played dota 2 and bf1 for like 3 hours and no crash... 
I cant get the primary timmings lower without errors, i tighten the other timmings a little bit more than the "fast settings" in the new calculator. I think i got pretty decent bandwith and latency numbers. 










I tried 3400mhz with the recomended settings by the calculator, it booted, but when i launched testmem5 the pc rebooted as if i pressed the reset button in the case, thats... low vram voltage?


----------



## CDub07

To all the users with audio crackling and popping issues I had to download several different audio codecs to find one that was good. I recently upgraded to a Logitech Z623 set and that is were it started(maybe it was happening before not as noticable).I run my computer to it and my X Box One through a optic converter to RCA and noticed the Xbox audio was fine without crackling at high levels and loud bass so it probably wasn't a speaker issue. Tried several different cables and they really didn't help any but the last $12 cable I bought does produce a richer sound. This is something to just remember if you have this problem as I was seeing people returning boards and stressing out over the hardware when it can be fixed with software. Oh and I did have all that Asus equalizer stuff installed but I disabled it or installed it trying to nail it down but it wasn't the root cause. It does cause some of it but not enough to freak out about if it is working for you. My speakers have a bass knob so I think I will go ahead and say bye bye to it for now.


----------



## dlbsyst

RobrPatty said:


> Finally got my RMA 2700X processor back and still did not post. But this time I could tell it was a new chip. Swapped out 2 GeForce Titan GTX's for 1 Nvidia 1080 ti and whaala she posted instantly! GPU was the issue...the 2 I had were not high end enough. YaHooo my 2700X is finally working.


That's great news RobrPatty.:thumb: I'm glad you got it sorted so you can finally start enjoying your PC.


----------



## VicsPC

RobrPatty said:


> Finally got my RMA 2700X processor back and still did not post. But this time I could tell it was a new chip. Swapped out 2 GeForce Titan GTX's for 1 Nvidia 1080 ti and whaala she posted instantly! GPU was the issue...the 2 I had were not high end enough. YaHooo my 2700X is finally working.


Yea i thought as well it was something else. No way in hell you have a 100% failure rate on a CPU.


----------



## RobrPatty

Thanks guys. She is running great on just profile 1 and nothing else.


----------



## usoldier

Would like to post my experiance with new thermal past replacement. Iam running a custom loot with a single thick 360 rad. 

thermal grizzly hydronaut : PE2 - Vcore Offset -0.7500 = 68cº All Core Bosting : 4100
PE3 - Vcore Auto = 66cº All Core Bosting : 4100


thermal grizzly Conductonaut : PE2 - Vcore Offset -0.7500 = 63cº All core bosting : 4125
PE3 - Vcore Auto = 58cº All Core Bosting : 4125


Conclusion : Liquid Metal is alot beter and still dont get it why PE3 temperatures are always lower then PE2 

Also i would like to add that i have a horrible ambient test temp atm its 29cº in the house.


----------



## bitxan

Error Q-code 58 led White VGA on, the equipment is completely stable 24-7 prime 95, ramtest, Google streestest, ibt .... the error occurs randomly only when turning on or restarting the computer, it has the last BIOS installed .. . What could be the problem?


----------



## The Sandman

wingman99 said:


> How is double quote done?


Simply use the "Multi Quote" button on each post you wish to quote when replying.


----------



## Disassociative

I think I've finally found stability on PE3, PE4 still doesn't have a chance in hell though. PE3 can survive IntelBurnTest but PE4 just freezes pretty much instantly no matter what settings.


----------



## lcbbcl

usoldier said:


> Would like to post my experiance with new thermal past replacement. Iam running a custom loot with a single thick 360 rad.
> 
> thermal grizzly hydronaut : PE2 - Vcore Offset -0.7500 = 68cº All Core Bosting : 4100
> PE3 - Vcore Auto = 66cº All Core Bosting : 4100
> 
> 
> thermal grizzly Conductonaut : PE2 - Vcore Offset -0.7500 = 63cº All core bosting : 4125
> PE3 - Vcore Auto = 58cº All Core Bosting : 4125
> 
> 
> Conclusion : Liquid Metal is alot beter and still dont get it why PE3 temperatures are always lower then PE2
> 
> Also i would like to add that i have a horrible ambient test temp atm its 29cº in the house.


PE3 and 4 have a bug ,i saw this few months ago,also the W are less compared with PE1 and 2.
So yeah PE3/4 show less W,temps


----------



## Kildar

Well... It looks like support for this motherboard is officially dead...


----------



## 1usmus

Kildar said:


> Well... It looks like support for this motherboard is officially dead...


I warned about it a long time ago, no one believed me

The release time for the next update for this mb *is not defined*. I think it will be the end of August.


----------



## Fanu

I'll have 6 fans in my case on Crosshair VI Extreme 

is it better to use provided fan hub or plug each fan into individual fan headers on the mobo? 
if I use fan hub instead, will I be able to control each fans RPM individually or will they all be locked at the same RPM? 

thank you


----------



## MishelLngelo

Ordinary hubs provide neater cable management but if they are not all same it would be better to have them individually controlled, You could also double two of same to one port/connector and simplify wiring.


----------



## Fanu

all 5 case fans are PWM be quiet silent wings 3 (1600rpm) and CPU cooler is dark rock pro 4 (2 silent wings 3 fans) 

so if using fan hub, all of the fans connected to it will be seen as 1 fan and have same RPM ?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Well, CPU cooler fans should go to CPU_FAN connector anyway, the rest can go to a hub and will show a speed that's an average of all fans.


----------



## Disassociative

Nevermind froze while playing Overwatch. Screw PE3, I'll stick to PE2/the AMD spec performance enhancer modes.


----------



## BoMbY

1usmus said:


> The release time for the next update for this mb *is not defined*. I think it will be the end of August.


Guess they are working on the C8H already, or something like that? But in general that was to be expected, most MB vendors are very slow with updates, especially for older models.


----------



## The Sandman

lcbbcl said:


> PE3 and 4 have a bug ,i saw this few months ago,also the W are less compared with PE1 and 2.
> So yeah PE3/4 show less W,temps


Bug? I don't remember the discussion naming it a bug for say. Maybe I missed something. Can you post a link?



Fanu said:


> so if using fan hub, all of the fans connected to it will be seen as 1 fan and have same RPM ?


Yes. You'll see only one being monitored but they'll all be the same rpm.
Personally I never trust a mobo to control fans or especially a water pump. While it sounds great I hear waaay too many horror stories on this topic.
Perhaps one day they'll get it right but not so far from where I sit.



Disassociative said:


> Nevermind froze while playing Overwatch. Screw PE3, I'll stick to PE2/the AMD spec performance enhancer modes.


Sorry to hear you're having trouble stabilizing PE3. I've had real good luck for over a year now on mine. 4200MHz all cores loaded and 4350MHz single core on 1.262v Vcore, mem 3466MHz c14 @ 1.42v.
I'd be happy to post some snips that might help you but this site has been REALLY slow about fixing the option to upload. (wondering if it will ever return, so sad)


----------



## amin12345

I am on BIOS version 3008 is there any benefits if I update it to the latest BIOS or shall I just keep my current one i am at 4ghz and ram 3200ghz? 
Thanks.


----------



## ggdfdgd3

The Sandman said:


> I'd be happy to post some snips that might help you but this site has been REALLY slow about fixing the option to upload. (wondering if it will ever return, so sad)


Just use Imgur instead.


----------



## Fanu

BoMbY said:


> Guess they are working on the C8H already, or something like that? But in general that was to be expected, most MB vendors are very slow with updates, especially for older models.


there would be no point in releasing C8H before zen2 next year 

asus bios teams are probably working on bioses for upcoming intel Z390 motherboards (ASUS has 6 rampage boards alone for that launch this month..)



The Sandman said:


> Yes. You'll see only one being monitored but they'll all be the same rpm.
> Personally I never trust a mobo to control fans or especially a water pump. While it sounds great I hear waaay too many horror stories on this topic.
> Perhaps one day they'll get it right but not so far from where I sit.


what do you use to control fans if not the mobo? dedicated fan hub controller with its own software?


----------



## MishelLngelo

When referring to "HUB", it usually means just a connector to multiple fans but without own active control. Practically all fans fed from one power source (typically MOLEX or SATA PSU connectors) and a lead to RPM sensor and eventually PWM.
Worst ones are just a bunch of connectors, practically only a substitute for "Y" splitter.


----------



## Disassociative

The Sandman said:


> Sorry to hear you're having trouble stabilizing PE3. I've had real good luck for over a year now on mine. 4200MHz all cores loaded and 4350MHz single core on 1.262v Vcore, mem 3466MHz c14 @ 1.42v.
> I'd be happy to post some snips that might help you but this site has been REALLY slow about fixing the option to upload. (wondering if it will ever return, so sad)


I'm not sure what the issue is, but if you can ever share your settings I'd love to give it a shot. I'm hesitent to pump more voltage into it because when using single core/lightly threaded loads I see it hovering around 1.55v/1.6v for huge amounts of time and I know it's probably fine, but it's unnerving haha. On the other hand when running PE2 I can undervolt it by like -0.05 easily.


----------



## The Sandman

Fanu said:


> what do you use to control fans if not the mobo? dedicated fan hub controller with its own software?


Lots of rad space  
Fortunately I really don't have a lot of need to vary fan speed. Handbrake encoding requires I increase one 140mm rad/fan from 900 to 1300 rpm, (push of a button on fan controller https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811995075)
If I'm testing I'll turn up the rear to 1500 rpm and maybe the front rad to 1500 rpm but always with a click of a button. Temps never go above 55-57c. It's just to simple and reliable as my PC never works without me present to pre-adjust before hand.
Agesa/MS are bad enough to deal with who has time to deal with unreliable software to control cooling.



Disassociative said:


> I'm not sure what the issue is, but if you can ever share your settings I'd love to give it a shot. I'm hesitent to pump more voltage into it because when using single core/lightly threaded loads I see it hovering around 1.55v/1.6v for huge amounts of time and I know it's probably fine, but it's unnerving haha. On the other hand when running PE2 I can undervolt it by like -0.05 easily.


Here's a Bios text file.
I always use "+" OffSet with "Auto" for Vcore on PE3. Check the file for more. Hope it's of some help.
You are watching the SV12 reading right? Remember the Vcore is read through the EC sensor and is not always as it appears.

Originally Posted by The Stilt View Post

When looking at the software reported voltage figures sourced from the ITE8665 LPC/IO, keep in mind that the granularity (ADC LSB) isn't very good either. ITE8665E supports 10.9mV granularity (i.e. minimum change, LSB) however because ASUS uses 1:2 voltage divider for VIN1 input (VDDCR_CPU) the actual granularity is twice of the nominal (21.8mV).

source: https://www.overclock.net/forum/25903886-post1.html
look under the Super IO Chip link part way through.


----------



## varyak

So I've finally got B-Die yesterday and can use 6201 without stability issues, but I get consistently lower scores in benchmarks compared to 1701...maybe I will downgrade again.


----------



## Disassociative

The Sandman said:


> Here's a Bios text file.
> I always use "+" OffSet with "Auto" for Vcore on PE3. Check the file for more. Hope it's of some help.
> You are watching the SV12 reading right? Remember the Vcore is read through the EC sensor and is not always as it appears.
> 
> Originally Posted by The Stilt View Post
> 
> When looking at the software reported voltage figures sourced from the ITE8665 LPC/IO, keep in mind that the granularity (ADC LSB) isn't very good either. ITE8665E supports 10.9mV granularity (i.e. minimum change, LSB) however because ASUS uses 1:2 voltage divider for VIN1 input (VDDCR_CPU) the actual granularity is twice of the nominal (21.8mV).
> 
> source: https://www.overclock.net/forum/25903886-post1.html
> look under the Super IO Chip link part way through.


Thanks! Hope I get more luck with your settings


----------



## seansplayin

Asus C6H with 1800x

So computer doesn't wake up from sleep via USB keyboard or usb mouse but it will wake up from Hibernation if my USB hub is plugged into the USB3.1A port (next to the jr45 network port) 
In Windows I just hibernate but I recently installed Ubuntu 18.04 and there is no hibernation built in.
with my computer sleeping I plugged my iphone into each USB port and found non of them have power. 
my question, is there any option in bios (6001) to disable higher sleep states and keep the USB ports powered all the time?

thanks,


----------



## chroniclard

Fanu said:


> what do you use to control fans if not the mobo? dedicated fan hub controller with its own software?



I use one of these.

http://www.xs-pc.com/fans-radiator-accessories/8-way-pwm-splitter-hub-sata-powered

With 8 PWM fans connected, which all connect to the CPU header, which is all controlled via a bios fan curve. Works great.


----------



## ciukacz

seansplayin said:


> So computer doesn't wake up from sleep via USB keyboard or usb mouse


for me it works on usb 2.0 ports, but i have hibernation and fast startup disabled, i just use plain S3 sleep (suspend to ram).
edit: also check in bios if you have ErP disabled.


----------



## seansplayin

thanks for the reply. I do have ErP disabled in Bios.
I am definitely hoping to use USB3.
how did you change the sleep state to S3, I don't see that option in the BIOS?


----------



## ciukacz

seansplayin said:


> I am definitely hoping to use USB3.
> how did you change the sleep state to S3, I don't see that option in the BIOS?


i just have my kbd and mouse in black ports, should work with 3's too.
disable hibernation and fast startup in windows, then plain "sleep" option will appear.


----------



## Targonis

Kildar said:


> Well... It looks like support for this motherboard is officially dead...


This is a bit of a dead time, Second generation Ryzen is out, third is probably either being sampled, or close to it. 500 series chipsets won't show up for a while, and it is possible that a lot of interesting stuff is going on behind the scenes. On the flip side, Intel is making all sorts of noise about their i9 chips that are probably diverting resources.

Give it two more months for that nonsense and the Intel paper launch of their 9th generation chips to quiet down.


----------



## seansplayin

It works in Windows but I've recently installed Ubuntu 18.04 which didn't come with the Hibernation feature so I was hoping to get get it to resume from sleep.
I can install hibernation stuff into Ubuntu just kind of didn't want to mess with it. oh well.


----------



## FloppyDrive

I have disabled hibernation in Windows 10 and have no problems waking my computer from sleep with my USB keyboard. If you have your OS on an SSD, you might want to consider disabling hibernation.


----------



## Daniel Ray

Hey guys,

I am using PE3 with an offset. Sometimes my 2700x will boot at 4073 mhz all core and sometimes 4100 mhz all core depending on what the voltage offset is. Also it used to work at 4100 on auto voltage but now it's at 4073. 

Also PE4 sometimes boots at 4300 ghz all core and then I have to restart it to get it back to 4175-4200. 

Is this working as intended? It's making it very difficult to find a stable oc. 

I am thinking about returning the 2700x.


----------



## uncleshady

Hey I'm officially one of you guys now. Swapped out boards from MSI b350 to Crosshair VI and basically rebuilt my computer in the process because once I had it disassembled, I just kept removing stuff lol. Posted first try. Thank God. Got 3200 using DOCP and 3.8 on auto voltage. with my r5 1600. What's the goal here? tighter timings? 4.0 GHz? Is it worth it?


----------



## The Sandman

Daniel Ray said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am using PE3 with an offset. Sometimes my 2700x will boot at 4073 mhz all core and sometimes 4100 mhz all core depending on what the voltage offset is. Also it used to work at 4100 on auto voltage but now it's at 4073.
> 
> Also PE4 sometimes boots at 4300 ghz all core and then I have to restart it to get it back to 4175-4200.
> 
> Is this working as intended? It's making it very difficult to find a stable oc.
> 
> I am thinking about returning the 2700x.


I run PE3 and yes slight variances are normal. Not saying I like it but that's the way it is for now.
Watch your multipliers, more common to see a slight swing with Bus Clock giving inaccurate sw freq readings. Again this is known. https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-amd-cpus/1625015-ryzen-essential-info-link-owners-info-db.html#

Haven't played that much with PE4 yet, I've been to happy on PE3.
Not all chips can run PE3 or PE4 so keep that in mind as well. And as far as stability, remember we're fighting Agesa and MS at the same time so it can be a challenge.


----------



## Daniel Ray

The Sandman said:


> I run PE3 and yes slight variances are normal. Not saying I like it but that's the way it is for now.
> Watch your multipliers, more common to see a slight swing with Bus Clock giving inaccurate sw freq readings. Again this is known. https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-amd-cpus/1625015-ryzen-essential-info-link-owners-info-db.html#
> 
> Haven't played that much with PE4 yet, I've been to happy on PE3.
> Not all chips can run PE3 or PE4 so keep that in mind as well. And as far as stability, remember we're fighting Agesa and MS at the same time so it can be a challenge.


Okay Great! Thanks for the insight. 

So I was able to run it at 4100 by shutting off my pc then turning off the PSU voltage switch for a bit then turning it back on again.

So it seems as if LLC or any tinkering was making my OC unstable. I changed voltage and LLC back to auto and it is now stable with lower voltage ~1.27Vish. 

I really don't get what is going but I will just roll with it. Before it was stable but it required over 1.3v for 4.1 ghz all core. 3 hrs stable in Prime 95 26.6 Small FFTs -128

I also have PBO in AMD CBS set to auto but not sure if it should be enabled. 

I will do more tests but Prime 95 Small FFTs was usually what showed signs of instability before.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

so i left for a month and so and still this is beyond sad


----------



## porschedrifter

zGunBLADEz said:


> so i left for a month and so and still this is beyond sad



YUP! 6201 still up for download, with a critical fan bug in bios, no fix and still hasn't been noted or pulled on Asus site.:thumb: Great work guys.


----------



## Papa Emeritus

porschedrifter said:


> YUP! 6201 still up for download, with a critical fan bug in bios, no fix and still hasn't been noted or pulled on Asus site.:thumb: Great work guys.


Yeah... I had a lot of issues with my fans on 6201, so i downgraded to the previous version.


----------



## datspike

Ugh. Memory training finally got me hard. 
Got an unstable 3533C14 config today after a cold boot (pc was disconnected from electricity for 5 days). 
This config was tested multiple times with up to 50k% on karhu ram test.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

porschedrifter said:


> YUP! 6201 still up for download, with a critical fan bug in bios, no fix and still hasn't been noted or pulled on Asus site.:thumb: Great work guys.


Many boards are getting AGESA 1.0.0.4c BIOSes lately, maybe it won't be long for the C6H to get its share of that treatment with a fan fix while we're at it.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Dr. Vodka said:


> Many boards are getting AGESA 1.0.0.4c BIOSes lately, maybe it won't be long for the C6H to get its share of that treatment with a fan fix while we're at it.


Is there anything worth having with the new AGESA? 

I'm lucky and don't have the fan issues so I'm more curious about the changes in the AGESA.


----------



## bill1971

I have a bug when I restart pc fans run slower, but when I shut down fans blow ok,.... My bios version....


----------



## SilasDG

I'm also having fan issues on 6201. Any fans connected directly to the board start and stop every few seconds, however the 4 fans connected to my NZXT x61 AIO run perfectly fine (I mention this because it's plugged into the AIO header itself). Luckily all the fans not on the AIO are exaust fans so it hasn't caused immediate problems, but it does seem like a real problem that needs addressed.

Also noticed the board didn't like my Corsair K65 RGB when in BIOS it would take several seconds for keystrokes to register and even the mouse movement became erratic when the keyboard was connected. The system ran fine in windows and only experienced these issues in BIOS (on both old and newer versions including 6201) a different keyboard is a workaround for the issue. 

I will say though my memory timings have never been better than on 6201. I'm finally at a stable 3200 C14 my Ripjaws are rated for (though I did apply a voltage of 1.45 to do so.). This was something unobtainable on previous versions (I couldn't even hold stable at 2933 previously)

Hoping for more improvements including AGESA 1.0.0.4a.


----------



## rv8000

Is there some funky issue with the CH6 and 2000 series processors in terms of tCTL/tdie temperature readout vs. cpu and socket temp?

My cpu/socket temp is reading 29c at idle, meanwhile tCTL/tdie is stupi high at 78c +

On the latest bios.

HwInfo bug , updated to the newest version.


----------



## CDub07

CDub07 said:


> To all the users with audio crackling and popping issues I had to download several different audio codecs to find one that was good. I recently upgraded to a Logitech Z623 set and that is were it started(maybe it was happening before not as noticable).I run my computer to it and my X Box One through a optic converter to RCA and noticed the Xbox audio was fine without crackling at high levels and loud bass so it probably wasn't a speaker issue. Tried several different cables and they really didn't help any but the last $12 cable I bought does produce a richer sound. This is something to just remember if you have this problem as I was seeing people returning boards and stressing out over the hardware when it can be fixed with software. Oh and I did have all that Asus equalizer stuff installed but I disabled it or installed it trying to nail it down but it wasn't the root cause. It does cause some of it but not enough to freak out about if it is working for you. My speakers have a bass knob so I think I will go ahead and say bye bye to it for now.


Well it looks like it was only a temporary fix. My on-board sound finally bit the dust. I talked to Asus and they told me to send it in as it is still under warranty but only for this issue I'm thinking a PCIE sound card and starting saving for a X470 and 2700X upgrade maybe the end of this year/ early 2019. RMA it after I have a new board and CPU and just make another build out of the old equipment. Its weird cause Windows volume meter shows the sound visually in the little meter but no sound comes out. Also Im currently using the headphone jack on the front of the case without issue so I don't know what is going on.


----------



## Reinvented

CDub07 said:


> Well it looks like it was only a temporary fix. My on-board sound finally bit the dust. I talked to Asus and they told me to send it in as it is still under warranty but only for this issue I'm thinking a PCIE sound card and starting saving for a X470 and 2700X upgrade maybe the end of this year/ early 2019. RMA it after I have a new board and CPU and just make another build out of the old equipment. Its weird cause Windows volume meter shows the sound visually in the little meter but no sound comes out. Also Im currently using the headphone jack on the front of the case without issue so I don't know what is going on.


Don't have your board at all, but I see sound issues often stemming from poor drivers. Which drivers are you using by chance?


----------



## CDub07

This the version the device manager is showing - 10.0.17134.1. I don't know it seems to be working now fine. I just recently upgraded my BIOS and set everything back to stock. I then overclocked my CPU to 3.8GHz with lower voltage and I haven't had the crackling issue anymore after all that happened.

EDIT - OMG!!!! On a completely unrelated issue Windows 10 Pro Task Manager now reports the correct CPU speed. Mine is showing 3.76GHz now. Not sure if the 6201 BIOS fixed this or the 1803 Windows update.


----------



## rv8000

Does the Performance Enhancer function differently with non X cpu's (at least in regards to 2000 series, 2600,2700)? Whenever I choose PE3/4 it's basically not pushing any further than the stock single core turbo, and stock voltage. Multi-core performance is mildly better by about 150mhz but that's it. Temps havent exceeded 52c. I was under the assumption it would push voltages as far as 1.4-1.55v, max ive seen is 1.26v.


----------



## The Sandman

rv8000 said:


> Does the Performance Enhancer function differently with non X cpu's (at least in regards to 2000 series, 2600,2700)? Whenever I choose PE3/4 it's basically not pushing any further than the stock single core turbo, and stock voltage. Multi-core performance is mildly better by about 150mhz but that's it. Temps havent exceeded 52c. I was under the assumption it would push voltages as far as 1.4-1.55v, max ive seen is 1.26v.


This is how my 2700x runs on PE3,

all cores under load = 4200Mhz
single core = 4350MHz
stress testing max voltage is 1.26x volts with all cores running 4200MHz.

The single core voltage might momentarily jump to 1.4xx+ volts when machines is basically idle. This is in the design and not a concern.
Some report higher voltage, and some report slightly less freq. (Probably due to cooling limitations)


----------



## rv8000

The Sandman said:


> This is how my 2700x runs on PE3,
> 
> all cores under load = 4200Mhz
> single core = 4350MHz
> stress testing max voltage is 1.26x volts with all cores running 4200MHz.
> 
> The single core voltage might momentarily jump to 1.4xx+ volts when machines is basically idle. This is in the design and not a concern.
> Some report higher voltage, and some report slightly less freq. (Probably due to cooling limitations)


On PE3 and PE4 my 2600 peaks at 3.9 (default max boost clock) for single core, and multi core peaks at 3.75-3.8. Single core enhancement doesn't seem to be working in a similar fashion, or the behavior that I've come to expect from reading about Performance Enhancer.

Will Performance Enhancer only clock to XFR2 and or max boost clock set by AMD?


----------



## chroniclard

The Sandman said:


> This is how my 2700x runs on PE3,
> 
> all cores under load = 4200Mhz
> single core = 4350MHz
> stress testing max voltage is 1.26x volts with all cores running 4200MHz.
> 
> The single core voltage might momentarily jump to 1.4xx+ volts when machines is basically idle. This is in the design and not a concern.
> Some report higher voltage, and some report slightly less freq. (Probably due to cooling limitations)


Be interested to see your bios settings if possible?

Unsure if I fiddled with it too much and caused issues but when I use PE3 the all core boost is generally around only 4! Single core does hit 4350 ish.

My issue seems to be temperatures when running it that way, if I run IBT AVX using PE3 I am almost instantly hitting near 80C, where as using an all core clock of 4.2 it hits about 65C.

Suspect I have messed up some settings, should maybe reset them....


----------



## mongoled

Thinking of picking up a 2nd hand CHVI on ebay to run a 2600x.

Does this board play OK with the 2nd generation Ryzens ?

Cheers


----------



## chroniclard

mongoled said:


> Thinking of picking up a 2nd hand CHVI on ebay to run a 2600x.
> 
> Does this board play OK with the 2nd generation Ryzens ?
> 
> Cheers


Yup its great, lots of us have Ryzen+ in this board.


----------



## Pilotasso

4.2Ghz on a 2700x and 32GB of RAM at 3533Mhz. How does that sound to you?


----------



## bill1971

Recently i got my third gpu, how i Will install to the lower pci slot? How i Will connect front panel cables, usb, how i Will push start button, and all the other?


----------



## MishelLngelo

bill1971 said:


> Recently i got my third gpu, how i Will install to the lower pci slot? How i Will connect front panel cables, usb, how i Will push start button, and all the other?


Just follow the manual.


----------



## warpuck

NOTE to those using Enmotus for AMD. Enmotus does not hibernate. If you have it hibernate you have to force it to restart. In my case hold the power button till it restarts. But it does sleep and recover. That pretty much makes sense as it was originally made for server use.


----------



## The Sandman

chroniclard said:


> Be interested to see your bios settings if possible?
> 
> Unsure if I fiddled with it too much and caused issues but when I use PE3 the all core boost is generally around only 4! Single core does hit 4350 ish.
> 
> My issue seems to be temperatures when running it that way, if I run IBT AVX using PE3 I am almost instantly hitting near 80C, where as using an all core clock of 4.2 it hits about 65C.
> 
> Suspect I have messed up some settings, should maybe reset them....


Bios text file below.

A couple short tests from this past weekend 
IBT AVX custom run w/13350MB mem
1 hr P95 with 128/128 per The Stilt
1 hr P95 with 90% memory

Temps near 80c?
I never seen anything close to that 
Vcore on Auto? (check bios text above)


----------



## PhatSV6

*Errors on Performance Enhancer level 3 and 4*

Is anyone else getting these errors even when stock but with PE level 3 or 4 enabled.


I do not get these on level 1 or 2.

all other settings are stock.


----------



## Disassociative

PhatSV6 said:


> Is anyone else getting these errors even when stock but with PE level 3 or 4 enabled.
> 
> 
> I do not get these on level 1 or 2.
> 
> all other settings are stock.


WHEA errors are usually indicators that something overclocked is unstable - I would get them all the time on my 1800x when I didn't have quite enough voltage. PE3 and PE4 are technically overclocks so you might need to apply LLC or a + voltage offset


----------



## mongoled

chroniclard said:


> Yup its great, lots of us have Ryzen+ in this board.





Pilotasso said:


> 4.2Ghz on a 2700x and 32GB of RAM at 3533Mhz. How does that sound to you?


That sounds amazing !!

Hopefully i'll win the auction thats ending soon!

Then will find out if either my RAM is bad or the MSI is piece of sh**

Thanks for your feedback


----------



## MNMadman

Glad to hear that Zen+ works well in the C6H board, as I just pulled the trigger on the 2700X last night.

This will be the first time I'm recycling parts from a previous build -- normally I buy all new for each build. I've had the board since Ryzen launch and it was working well with a 1700 CPU but I had to take the build apart and sell what I could after only five weeks to pay for some car repairs. It's been gathering dust since then, as I went back to my previous build.

Will be working on the build this weekend, aiming to be fully up and running on Sunday. Should be fun!


----------



## RobrPatty

MNMadman said:


> Glad to hear that Zen+ works well in the C6H board, as I just pulled the trigger on the 2700X last night.
> 
> This will be the first time I'm recycling parts from a previous build -- normally I buy all new for each build. I've had the board since Ryzen launch and it was working well with a 1700 CPU but I had to take the build apart and sell what I could after only five weeks to pay for some car repairs. It's been gathering dust since then, as I went back to my previous build.
> 
> Will be working on the build this weekend, aiming to be fully up and running on Sunday. Should be fun!


You won't regret upgrading to 2700X. I did and it can handle anything I throw at it.


----------



## Valka814

*IMC safe voltage*

Thanks to the calculator, finally I have 2 working and stable profile (3266 extreme, 3466fast), but...
I'm afraid how much voltage can the IMC handle in long term. SOC is fine, its 1.081 for 3466, but the required dram voltage is 1.43V and AMD recommends maximum 1.4V. I'm confused.

edit: multiple chrome tabs...wrong topic, I'm sorry.


----------



## mongoled

So I missed out on the auction



Found another being sold 'as is' i.e for spare parts etc

Only description is 

'The motherboard is a no post and displays a Q code 8.'

Ive done quite a bit of reading with regards to the code 8 error.

My question is as follows, have we had many ROG Crosshair VI members who have not been able to recover from a non posting code 8 error motherboard (yeah know its a big ask to find out, just putting this out there) ?

Cheers


----------



## an82

Will our motherboard (no AC) work with wi-fi card in m.2 e-key slot?
I'm going to buy the card for hackintosh


----------



## R71800XSS

mongoled said:


> So I missed out on the auction
> 
> 
> 
> Found another being sold 'as is' i.e for spare parts etc
> 
> Only description is
> 
> 'The motherboard is a no post and displays a Q code 8.'
> 
> Ive done quite a bit of reading with regards to the code 8 error.
> 
> My question is as follows, have we had many ROG Crosshair VI members who have not been able to recover from a non posting code 8 error motherboard (yeah know its a big ask to find out, just putting this out there) ?
> 
> Cheers


I..., In my case it was only posible changing bad memory DDR4 Corsair (3000) by other Gskill F4 (b-die) at 3200. Neither Bios reset or new Bios firmware solved that problem. I not sure if solution was only luck but it solved it.


----------



## porschedrifter

mongoled said:


> So I missed out on the auction
> 
> 
> 
> Found another being sold 'as is' i.e for spare parts etc
> 
> Only description is
> 
> 'The motherboard is a no post and displays a Q code 8.'
> 
> Ive done quite a bit of reading with regards to the code 8 error.
> 
> My question is as follows, have we had many ROG Crosshair VI members who have not been able to recover from a non posting code 8 error motherboard (yeah know its a big ask to find out, just putting this out there) ?
> 
> Cheers



I had this issue when I first got mine. Reseating the CPU fixed my issue.


----------



## Seth-01

Heelo guys !

Just updated to 6201 bios. All work fine at the moment. RAM @ 3480 1T 14 14 14 CAS14 with 1.375v. No fan issue. But a noob question ? What and where are the PE3 ou PE4 option all members talk about for overclocking ? My 1700 (no X version) run at 3500 MHz with 1.1333v and no issues while x265 1080p encoding.

Sorry for bad english guys.

Edit : any news about 1004x bios for C6H or is my high end mobo just dead with the next updates ?


----------



## Aretak

Seth-01 said:


> But a noob question ? What and where are the PE3 ou PE4 option all members talk about for overclocking ? My 1700 (no X version) run at 3500 MHz with 1.1333v and no issues while x265 1080p encoding.


The 'Performance Enhancer' setting is the second or third option down on the main 'Extreme Tweaker' page. There are four levels to it, with 1 and 2 apparently being within AMD's specifications (but still boosting performance over stock) and 3 and 4 being overclocks. It essentially raises XFR's power limit, allowing it to maintain boost clocks for longer. This is with a second-gen Ryzen chip - I don't know whether it works for first-gen ones, which may mean it's hidden for you.


----------



## oile

After leaving the pc on to download stuff, I started playing. After a while the whole pc froze. Thinking of a bad Oc, I manually rebooted.
FANS STARTED SPINNING FULL, AND BIOS WAS SHOWING 88 c on cpu in RED!
THE FANS WERE IN FACTS SPINNING AT THEIR LOWER LEVEL BEFORE.

WARNING! STAY AWAY FROM THIS SH***Y BIOS 6201 OR YOU RISK YOUR HW.
@elmor this is intolerable!


----------



## voreo

whats this fan issue people keep talking about on 6201?
ive yet to notice it on my maker 8 heatsink/fans?


----------



## mongoled

R71800XSS said:


> I..., In my case it was only posible changing bad memory DDR4 Corsair (3000) by other Gskill F4 (b-die) at 3200. Neither Bios reset or new Bios firmware solved that problem. I not sure if solution was only luck but it solved it.


Thanks for your insight!


porschedrifter said:


> I had this issue when I first got mine. Reseating the CPU fixed my issue.


Sounds good, maybe I will take the chance and purchase the non posting motherboard


----------



## 1nterceptor

an82 said:


> Will our motherboard (no AC) work with wi-fi card in m.2 e-key slot?
> I'm going to buy the card for hackintosh


Ofcourse it will... I myself have an Intel wifi AC8260 in m.2 slot, works just fine.


----------



## boostedabarth

Just posting this here in hopes that it's useful for someone. Been rocking this for a few weeks with no problems.

System:

1700X
16GB RGB Trident Samsung B. Die 3200MHz C14
Asus C6H 6101

HCI MemTest 400% Pass with 800mb 16 instances
Cinebench Pass, 25 runs back to back, 1890cb points
Played games like Overwatch, Doom, Fortnite and PUBG with no crashes or issues
Rendered multiples 15 minute high bitrate 1080p video in Adobe Premiere H.264 encoding with no issues

Never tried OCCT or Prime95 or anything

Screenshots of BIOS settings for 6101 C6H

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1JafXb5C1hBwg96a5MM_vGHpYipGlTGbA


CPU-Z Validation: https://valid.x86.fr/gr6rj5


Cheers!


----------



## chispy

@elmor , Jon i'm still having cold boot issues on the latest bios 6201 as well as fan problems ( Out of nowhere they stopped working completely and don't spin ) while in windows , i need to reboot each time to fix it and make them run normally :/ , if you have time please take a look into this bugs. I have been with you since the beggining and release date of this mobo ( remember in hwbot i found and posted the turboV bug while subsero overclocking - ( https://community.hwbot.org/topic/166147-rog-crosshair-vi/?page=4 ) and you solve it rather quickly , but i know things have change now with so many Asus mobos and x470 you have little time left for CH6 , things have improved so much on this CH6 board is like night and day since the release date  , just a couple more little bugs to squash and we are golden . Thank you Jon so much for all the hard work you have put into this mobo.


Kind Regards: Angelo


----------



## SilasDG

@voreo

The fans in a system will seemingly without reason stop spinning under load. So say you're doing a cpu intensive task, the fans suddenly stop cooling it and the only warning you will have is your performance going to crap as the system tries to throttle the processor and then may (but not necessarily) shut down to prevent damage or simply lock up. 

I had seen others talk about it but hadn't seen it for myself until about a week ago when I noticed my top exhaust fans had stopped spinning. (luckily my cpu runs under an NZXT x61 AIO [AIO Header > AIO > x4 ML140 Fans] so I didn't unknowingly cook my proc however had my processor been air cooled I could have easily seen temps 100C+. So while the issue may seem small it's a very dangerous problem for the consumer as it risks damaging their hardware without them knowing until it's to late. So even if the percentage of people this is happening to is small, I believe Asus is responsible for resolving it. 


I don't say that to be rude mind you, I understand the staff at Asus is hard working and has done a lot to support this board, and i'm thankful for that. I'm simply being clear that compared to most "bugs" Asus should take this one very seriously, imho i'd pull 6201 to protect my customers. At the least I'm surprised no one has communicated a "were working on it don't worry" sort of message (that I've seen).


----------



## Krisztias

SilasDG said:


> @voreo
> 
> The fans in a system will seemingly without reason stop spinning under load. So say you're doing a cpu intensive task, the fans suddenly stop cooling it and the only warning you will have is your performance going to crap as the system tries to throttle the processor and then may (but not necessarily) shut down to prevent damage or simply lock up.
> 
> I had seen others talk about it but hadn't seen it for myself until about a week ago when I noticed my top exhaust fans had stopped spinning. (luckily my cpu runs under an NZXT x61 AIO [AIO Header > AIO > x4 ML140 Fans] so I didn't unknowingly cook my proc however had my processor been air cooled I could have easily seen temps 100C+. So while the issue may seem small it's a very dangerous problem for the consumer as it risks damaging their hardware without them knowing until it's to late. So even if the percentage of people this is happening to is small, I believe Asus is responsible for resolving it.
> 
> 
> I don't say that to be rude mind you, I understand the staff at Asus is hard working and has done a lot to support this board, and i'm thankful for that. I'm simply being clear that compared to most "bugs" Asus should take this one very seriously, imho i'd pull 6201 to protect my customers. At the least I'm surprised no one has communicated a "were working on it don't worry" sort of message (that I've seen).


+1


----------



## voreo

SilasDG said:


> @voreo
> 
> The fans in a system will seemingly without reason stop spinning under load. So say you're doing a cpu intensive task, the fans suddenly stop cooling it and the only warning you will have is your performance going to crap as the system tries to throttle the processor and then may (but not necessarily) shut down to prevent damage or simply lock up.
> 
> I had seen others talk about it but hadn't seen it for myself until about a week ago when I noticed my top exhaust fans had stopped spinning. (luckily my cpu runs under an NZXT x61 AIO [AIO Header > AIO > x4 ML140 Fans] so I didn't unknowingly cook my proc however had my processor been air cooled I could have easily seen temps 100C+. So while the issue may seem small it's a very dangerous problem for the consumer as it risks damaging their hardware without them knowing until it's to late. So even if the percentage of people this is happening to is small, I believe Asus is responsible for resolving it.
> 
> 
> I don't say that to be rude mind you, I understand the staff at Asus is hard working and has done a lot to support this board, and i'm thankful for that. I'm simply being clear that compared to most "bugs" Asus should take this one very seriously, imho i'd pull 6201 to protect my customers. At the least I'm surprised no one has communicated a "were working on it don't worry" sort of message (that I've seen).


Ah maybe i havnt really noticed it to much because all but the cpu fans in my case are on a seperate from board controller, so its able to keep things at least reasonable

Also has there been any audio driver updates i should know about, noticing some issues on that front after latest updates to windows


----------



## Fanu

oh if my PC dies cause fans stopped spinning causing overheating, I will for sure sue Asus if they deny me RMA on all components that died (my wife is a lawyer, so free representation ^^)

I'm building my new PC today with C6E and 2700X with 5 case fans and dark rock pro 4
waited 2 years to finally be able to build this PC - I've had components fail but those were hardware failures not cause by software..


----------



## Manshonyagger

In AIDA64 you can set an alerting:
File -> Preferences -> Alerting

I configured an alerting for the temperature of _CPU Diode_ > 69°C and an action to execute:
c:\Windows\System32\shutdown.exe /s /t 1

If fans stop spinning and temperature got higher than 69°C the system shutdown in 1 second.

That's not perfect, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## Fanu

Manshonyagger said:


> In AIDA64 you can set an alerting:
> File -> Preferences -> Alerting
> 
> I configured an alerting for the temperature of _CPU Diode_ > 69°C and an action to execute:
> c:\Windows\System32\shutdown.exe /s /t 1
> 
> If fans stop spinning and temperature got higher than 69°C the system shutdown in 1 second.
> 
> That's not perfect, but it's better than nothing.


yeah, I thought about doing something similar

but 69C is awfully low - my CPU already idles at 40C (27~C ambient temp)
might raise that to 85-90C


btw just want to share my experience with C6E and 2700X

I didnt have 1xxx series of Ryzen CPUs and motherboard didnt ship with latest bios so I had to use BIOS flashback option -flashed latest BIOS from USB stick (no CPU in socket), after 2~min process was done, no errors
popped in 2700X, system rebooted 3 or so times (probably memory tuning), entered BIOS - selected 3200MHz, worked without issues from get go (g skill trident Z 3200C14)

pleased so far


----------



## SaLSouL

AMD Ryzen Master Suite software has been updated with a new UI and functionality https://www.amd.com/en/technologies/ryzen-master If you already have a prev version installed, the installer sees that and updates accordingly no need to uninstall first

Regards

Sal


----------



## MishelLngelo

Nice, thank you.


----------



## Fanu

any practical use of that software if we already use MSI afterburner, hwinfo, aida, cpu-z, etc ?


----------



## SaLSouL

Fanu said:


> any practical use of that software if we already use MSI afterburner, hwinfo, aida, cpu-z, etc ?


Accurate temp readings and core freq. Not big fan of this but you can OC using it and it writes the settings to the BIOS, histogram of temp & core freq, gives you the easy ability to disable one or many cores for testing, tells you which cores are the better ones,built in tiny stress test, allows on the fly clock changes for RAM, albiet via reboot. perhaps a few more. 


Personally I'm really quite impressed by the New UI look and feel, it has a quality feel about it if such a thing can be said about software? It feels futuristic. Good Job AMD


----------



## HeroofTime

Quick question... Which way would you round numbers that the calculator provides (in regards to tRFC 2, 4)?


----------



## boostedabarth

HeroofTime said:


> Quick question... Which way would you round numbers that the calculator provides (in regards to tRFC 2, 4)?


I always round up but the difference is minimal and wont cause issues if you round down.


----------



## HeroofTime

Okay. What's *technically* better though?


----------



## Manshonyagger

Fanu said:


> yeah, I thought about doing something similar
> but 69C is awfully low - my CPU already idles at 40C (27~C ambient temp)


If fans and AiO are working my system never reached more than 65°C, mostly not 60°C, even in summer (encoding a BluyRay using Handbrake).
But the CPU isn't overclocked and RAM is running at 3000.


----------



## Fanu

I have C6E and have installed 2 m.2 crucial sata drives in both m.2 slots on the mbo

upon boot I am greeted with message saying that second m.2 slot is only for nvme drives 
how the f is that possible (support for faster protocol but not the slower) ? I have 1tb ssd just sitting in that second m.2 slot not being recognized

what are my options? buy a pcie card with support for sata m.2 drives? any recommendations?


also why does bios report 1.438 and above voltage for 2700X? all settings are at default and no OS is installed 
due to high voltage in idle CPU temp is reported as 50C


seriously pissed cause of the m.2 thing - manufacturers only market nvme limitations for m.2 slots, not sata limitations..


----------



## MNMadman

Fanu said:


> I have C6E and have installed 2 m.2 crucial sata drives in both m.2 slots on the mbo
> 
> upon boot I am greeted with message saying that second m.2 slot is only for nvme drives
> how the f is that possible (support for faster protocol but not the slower) ? I have 1tb ssd just sitting in that second m.2 slot not being recognized
> 
> what are my options? buy a pcie card with support for sata m.2 drives? any recommendations?
> 
> 
> also why does bios report 1.438 and above voltage for 2700X? all settings are at default and no OS is installed
> due to high voltage in idle CPU temp is reported as 50C
> 
> 
> seriously pissed cause of the m.2 thing - manufacturers only market nvme limitations for m.2 slots, not sata limitations..


Only one of the M.2 slots has SATA support. That's the way it has always been with Ryzen, for those boards that have two M.2 slots. It's stated in the specs on the site.

You could get a PCIe adapter card, or return one of the SSDs for an NVMe version.

The voltage thing is normal. You will see high voltages like that on Auto settings due to Precision Boost. The CPU runs at higher speed in the BIOS so it runs hotter than it would at idle in Windows.


----------



## Fanu

will any adapter card with m.2 slot suffice or some of them only support nvme drives and not sata?

tnx for help


----------



## MNMadman

Fanu said:


> will any adapter card with m.2 slot suffice or some of them only support nvme drives and not sata?
> 
> tnx for help


You definitely have to make sure it specifically says it supports SATA M.2 drives. A lot of them don't.

Take a look here: Newegg search link

-----

On another note...

Looks like I got a crappy 2700X as far as memory support goes. I've got one set of G.Skill 3600C16 B-die RAM and two sets of G.Skill 3200C14 B-die RAM, and none of them are stable at 3200. The 3600C16 kit was stable at 3200 on two different 1700 CPUs I had at Ryzen launch.

The CPU does seem to be good for clock speed though. With Performance Enhancer L4 it enabled on my C6H does a constant all-core boost speed of 4350MHz -- I just have to control the heat. Currently using the Wraith Prism cooler and it gets too hot so it hard-locks. Once I get it in my loop I should have no issues at the max speed. With Performance Enhancer L3 it does a constant 4150MHz all-core boost. With PE L2 it does between 4075MHz and 4175MHz. Haven't tried PE L1.


----------



## skellattarr

well I tried the new Ryzen Master and my motherboard qcode was d3 when I started the software I didn't make any changes just looked at it


----------



## HeroofTime

There's one thing about this thread I haven't understood. There is little talk about the *Extreme Tweaker\External Digi+ Power Control* tab.

I kindly inquire about this tab, and worry about a lot of information that's out there in regards to some settings in this tab. What mainly worries me is current capability values for the CPU, SOC, and DRAM. If what you've found to be working for these fields is at the maximum safe threshold (in voltage), why would you increase current capability any higher than 100%? For example, if I set my CPU VCore to 1.45V and found it to be the perfect value for maintaining 4.0GHz at all times, why would I change the CPU current capability field to anything higher than 100%? Forgive me if I'm missing something, but I would like to understand why this is a feature to be tampered with. I do know that there's a complete difference in voltage and current. Lastly, what *should* CPU, SOC, and DRAM current capabilities set to when overclocking?

There are other settings in this tab that are vague, which make me unsure as to what to set them to. One thing I hate leaving a field set to is auto because the last thing I need is my system frying itself. With that said, I'm unsure how to configure CPU VRM switching frequency, SOC LLC, SOC switching frequency, and DRAM switching frequency. First, does the SOC LLC setting behave the same way CPU LLC behaves? Considering how the CH6 performed when Tom's Hardware reviewed overclocking Ryzen on this motherboard, I'll be working with Level 1 for both fields if they behave the same way (see attached photo). Also, I am fully aware of what switching frequency is and how it works, but what can the CH6 handle? In other words, what do you see as the maximum safe switching frequency for each field?

Lastly, when should you use VBoot voltage?

I would greatly appreciate it if someone could take the time to address this loaded question. Thank you.


----------



## Fanu

I just loaded one of stilts profiles from bios (b-die, fast)

are these good timings (for starters) ?


----------



## MNMadman

HeroofTime said:


> There's one thing about this thread I haven't understood. There is little talk about the *Extreme Tweaker\External Digi+ Power Control* tab.
> 
> I kindly inquire about this tab, and worry about a lot of information that's out there in regards to some settings in this tab. What mainly worries me is current capability values for the CPU, SOC, and DRAM. If what you've found to be working for these fields is at the maximum safe threshold (in voltage), why would you increase current capability any higher than 100%? For example, if I set my CPU VCore to 1.45V and found it to be the perfect value for maintaining 4.0GHz at all times, why would I change the CPU current capability field to anything higher than 100%? Forgive me if I'm missing something, but I would like to understand why this is a feature to be tampered with. I do know that there's a complete difference in voltage and current. Lastly, what *should* CPU, SOC, and DRAM current capabilities set to when overclocking?


Different programs can put different current load on the CPU/mainboard while using the same voltages. For instance, there is a big difference between Cinebench load and Prime95 load. Boards have limitations built in, and if your load passes those limits, it will throttle the CPU or shut the system down. Increasing the limits will prevent that throttling or shutdown. I run all of the limits at the highest setting.


----------



## datspike

@HeroofTime they've probably used the wrong readings for vcore. You should only trust the SVI2 vcore (feedback voltage for the VRM) reading on AM4 and C6H specifically as other software readings are measuring crap \ vcore on the VRM before vdrop. This is entirely wrong as voltage can drop by 20-30mv just through the socket, also the C6H is known for noisy vcore probeit points under load not even mentioning the software readings. There was a post from elmor about it but it's hard to find after the ocn moved to another platform.

LLC is also set to LLC5 in auto on Pinnacle Ridge aka 2xxx CPU's


----------



## chispy

Any word , update on a new Bios with fixes for the fan bug and cold boot bug ? This must be a priority fix ! I see ASRock , MSI , Biostar , Gigabyte and everyone else already updated their mobos bios to Agesa 1.0.04 , Why have Asus forgotten about their x370 and B350 Motherboards ???


----------



## Fanu

chispy said:


> Any word , update on a new Bios with fixes for the fan bug and cold boot bug ? This must be a priority fix ! I see ASRock , MSI , Biostar , Gigabyte and everyone else already updated their mobos bios to Agesa 1.0.04 , Why have Asus forgotten about their x370 and B350 Motherboards ???


afaik asrock x370 boards havent been updated in 3 months 

asus is probably busy finalizing BIOSes for upcoming intel Z390 boards and adding support for 9xxx series of CPUs on their Z370 boards


----------



## oile

Fanu said:


> afaik asrock x370 boards havent been updated in 3 months
> 
> asus is probably busy finalizing BIOSes for upcoming intel Z390 boards and adding support for 9xxx series of CPUs on their Z370 boards


Other x370 are being updated regularly and don't have such HUGE problems that could cause hardware loss!


----------



## chispy

Fanu said:


> afaik asrock x370 boards havent been updated in 3 months
> 
> asus is probably busy finalizing BIOSes for upcoming intel Z390 boards and adding support for 9xxx series of CPUs on their Z370 boards


Yes they have , you can check for yourself , https://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/X370 Pro4/index.asp#BIOS , i also have an ASRock AB350 Pro with a 2200G APU and that one has been updated to Agesa 1.0.0.4 too. There is no reason to delay such a huge and serious bugs fixes that can kill hardware when the fans stopped working out of nowhere when working using the cpus at full load , this is unacceptable. Come Asus get your priorities straight :/. @elmor please update us with information , @asus fix the bios for this boards asap.


----------



## Fanu

chispy said:


> Yes they have , you can check for yourself , https://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/X370 Pro4/index.asp#BIOS , i also have an ASRock AB350 Pro with a 2200G APU and that one has been updated to Agesa 1.0.0.4 too. There is no reason to delay such a huge and serious bugs fixes that can kill hardware when the fans stopped working out of nowhere when working using the cpus at full load , this is unacceptable. Come Asus get your priorities straight :/. @elmor please update us with information , @asus fix the bios for this boards asap.



asrock flagship x370 boards havent been updated since april..

https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming/index.asp#BIOS

https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370 Taichi/#BIOS

not saying this excuses Asus, but it clearly is a trend with MBO makers - make decent/great hardware and then offer subpar software support


----------



## hurricane28

Fanu said:


> asrock flagship x370 boards havent been updated since april..
> 
> https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming/index.asp#BIOS
> 
> https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370 Taichi/#BIOS
> 
> not saying this excuses Asus, but it clearly is a trend with MBO makers - make decent/great hardware and then offer subpar software support


I agreed, which is why we have to stand up for ourselves imo! This is unacceptable as we live in 2018 and not 2008 anymore.. Problems like this can and need to be fixed asap..


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Why do some people feel the need to defend multi-million dollar companies?

At the end of the day we all paid premium just over 12 months ago and I expect the premium part to give extended support as promised. 

Heck we are running a bios with peoples fans turning off with 0 response from ASUS, if my fans turn off due to a dodgy bios are ASUS gonna refund the damaged parts? 

It's embarrassing that "lesser vendors and mobos" get updates before us. Elmor himself said the CH7 isn't much different to the CH6 so whats the hold up?


----------



## hurricane28

Sideways2k said:


> Why do some people feel the need to defend multi-million dollar companies?
> 
> At the end of the day we all paid premium just over 12 months ago and I expect the premium part to give extended support as promised.
> 
> Heck we are running a bios with peoples fans turning off with 0 response from ASUS, if my fans turn off due to a dodgy bios are ASUS gonna refund the damaged parts?
> 
> It's embarrassing that "lesser vendors and mobos" get updates before us. Elmor himself said the CH7 isn't much different to the CH6 so whats the hold up?


Agreed man, i contacted Asus directly and via Facebook as we don't get any answers from Elmor (Jon) anymore and i am tired of it... 

If i don't get an answer soon i contact Asus themselves as this problem has to be solved ASAP! 

I suggest others to do the same because if we don't they never ever fix the issue and you end up selling your board without the problem being solved! 

Whining about it is one thing but i think we need to DO something about it as its getting ridiculous now.


----------



## porschedrifter

hurricane28 said:


> Agreed man, i contacted Asus directly and via Facebook as we don't get any answers from Elmor (Jon) anymore and i am tired of it...
> 
> If i don't get an answer soon i contact Asus themselves as this problem has to be solved ASAP!
> 
> I suggest others to do the same because if we don't they never ever fix the issue and you end up selling your board without the problem being solved!
> 
> Whining about it is one thing but i think we need to DO something about it as its getting ridiculous now.



Agreed! I've been saying this since 6201 was released publicly! I've reported it directly to Asus as well as the bios error report link in this threads first page. 



It's crazy they haven't pulled this bios or even noted there was an issue. It's BAD BUSINESS. 



This should have been fixed a long time ago. I was rendering video when my fans/pump stopped and pc shut down, my cpu temp went higher than I ever really wanted to see it go. 

Bad news.:thumbsdow:thumbsdow:thumbsdow:thumbsdow


----------



## hurricane28

porschedrifter said:


> Agreed! I've been saying this since 6201 was released publicly! I've reported it directly to Asus as well as the bios error report link in this threads first page.
> 
> 
> 
> It's crazy they haven't pulled this bios or even noted there was an issue. It's BAD BUSINESS.
> 
> 
> 
> This should have been fixed a long time ago. I was rendering video when my fans/pump stopped and pc shut down, my cpu temp went higher than I ever really wanted to see it go.
> 
> Bad news.:thumbsdow:thumbsdow:thumbsdow:thumbsdow


Yeah man, this ain't cool anymore. I got a new board from Elmor Asus which is very very kind and i am very grateful of course but that doesn't mean i will stop spreading the truth. 

I made an video about it on my YouTube channel: 




Look at the comments man, there are so many people with this issue and Asus doesn't give a damn.. Its not Elmor but Asus ROG btw. If its up to Elmor this has been fixed for some time now. This problem is not only present on Ryzen but was also present on all my 990FX Asus boards.. Gigabyte worked much much better at voltage and temp readings. 

I will contact Asus tomorrow about this, i am fed up with these big companies getting away with everything now. I hope more follow man.


----------



## VicsPC

hurricane28 said:


> Yeah man, this ain't cool anymore. I got a new board from Elmor Asus which is very very kind and i am very grateful of course but that doesn't mean i will stop spreading the truth.
> 
> I made an video about it on my YouTube channel: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gUIhek6B-k
> 
> Look at the comments man, there are so many people with this issue and Asus doesn't give a damn.. Its not Elmor but Asus ROG btw. If its up to Elmor this has been fixed for some time now. This problem is not only present on Ryzen but was also present on all my 990FX Asus boards.. Gigabyte worked much much better at voltage and temp readings.
> 
> I will contact Asus tomorrow about this, i am fed up with these big companies getting away with everything now. I hope more follow man.


Am i the only one whose never had a C6H turn off my pump? I've had mine since release day, ive never had my pump turn off. Ran it in DC mode at 75% at all times (its a pwm pump but kept it at a steady speed, can't hera it anyways) and ive never ever had it turn off. I have a water temp sensor as well and that never raised to scary temps nor did my CPU/GPU. My 12 other fans are on a fan control but my rear exhaust is on the mobo and that never stopped. It's the same with my C7 i have no pump issues plugged into the pump header.

For those curious my pump runs off molex but is pwm controlled. Id never try to power up a water pump off a mobo header anyways.


----------



## nexxusty

hurricane28 said:


> porschedrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed! I've been saying this since 6201 was released publicly! I've reported it directly to Asus as well as the bios error report link in this threads first page.
> 
> 
> 
> It's crazy they haven't pulled this bios or even noted there was an issue. It's BAD BUSINESS.
> 
> 
> 
> This should have been fixed a long time ago. I was rendering video when my fans/pump stopped and pc shut down, my cpu temp went higher than I ever really wanted to see it go.
> 
> Bad news./forum/images/smilies/thumbsdownsmileyanim.gif/forum/images/smilies/thumbsdownsmileyanim.gif/forum/images/smilies/thumbsdownsmileyanim.gif/forum/images/smilies/thumbsdownsmileyanim.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah man, this ain't cool anymore. I got a new board from Elmor Asus which is very very kind and i am very grateful of course but that doesn't mean i will stop spreading the truth.
> 
> I made an video about it on my YouTube channel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the comments man, there are so many people with this issue and Asus doesn't give a damn.. Its not Elmor but Asus ROG btw. If its up to Elmor this has been fixed for some time now. This problem is not only present on Ryzen but was also present on all my 990FX Asus boards.. Gigabyte worked much much better at voltage and temp readings.
> 
> I will contact Asus tomorrow about this, i am fed up with these big companies getting away with everything now. I hope more follow man.
Click to expand...

This is just crazy.... I must have checked this thread 100 times since 6201 and nothing. 

I'm done with Asus after this. As others have said, this is unacceptable. Good one Asus, really. I've been buying your boards since the middle of the 90's.

So ridiculous Asus, that you're pulling this crap.

Elmor, you're being a dick about this too.

Why have you not responded man? You can't build a rep like you have and wonder why people are angry at your silence.

Get on with it, tell us what's going on. The silence hurts you & Asus WAY more than any explanation you could give. Please just keep it real like you have in the past.


----------



## Manshonyagger

With all older BIOS's I had the issue that the fans spins up to 100% from time to time.
This is annoying, but couldn't damage the hardware.

With 6201 this issue is gone, but in the last ~2 months the fans stopped working two times.
The pump of my AiO isn't controlled by the BIOS and didn't stop, but without any fans the CPU-temperature reaches >75°C.

My plan is to upgrade to Zen 2 in the next year, may be this is the time to change the mainboard too.
I am an ASUS-customer for many years, but other mothers have beautiful daugthers too (an attempt to translate a german saying, which means the same as 'There are plenty of other fish in the sea').


----------



## HeroofTime

Sideways2k said:


> Why do some people feel the need to defend multi-million dollar companies?


You could've stopped there. They're either understaffed (the result of penny pinching business practices), or they're just not competent enough to code up something clean and efficient that works from top to bottom. Plain and simple. You can apply this concept to most software development teams these days. What's even more disappointing these days is how poorly base level hardware is being designed. EVGA's graphics cards are a prime example, which blow themselves up because they get too hot. Look at our own motherboards too. They can't even report back correct voltage and temperature readings.

I'd say the worst part about it is that they already have our money. Vote with your money, and for me it's going to go somewhere else next time if they can't do their job properly. I like to give people the benefit of the doubt though, so hopefully by the end of the month they can fix up something good.


----------



## Krisztias

You Guys are right. My fans stopped spinning 2 times too. Unacceptable!!! + if I want to adjust in Qfan the CHA 3 fan manually, BIOS freezes! Only the reset button helps.

BIOS 6201. In the last few days I've read a lot about the BCLK overclocking and thought, I'll give it a try. If I set AI Overclock tuner to manual with BCLK at 101MHz I get the cold boot issue again. If I set the DRAM Vboot to VDIMM then I have 2 loops, if I set DRAM Vboot to auto just one loop. When AI Overclock tuner is set to default: no cold boot issue. 1,5 years later why ASUS, why?!


----------



## Ryoz

yup, asus should do something to this.

with 6201, my fan had gone crazy or stop for 3 times.

i cannot bear with this, so i just downgrade to 6101 and so far it is quite stable.

it would be great if they can solve it though.


----------



## RobrPatty

Manshonyagger said:


> With all older BIOS's I had the issue that the fans spins up to 100% from time to time.
> This is annoying, but couldn't damage the hardware.
> 
> With 6201 this issue is gone, but in the last ~2 months the fans stopped working two times.
> The pump of my AiO isn't controlled by the BIOS and didn't stop, but without any fans the CPU-temperature reaches >75°C.
> 
> My plan is to upgrade to Zen 2 in the next year, may be this is the time to change the mainboard too.
> I am an ASUS-customer for many years, but other mothers have beautiful daugthers too (an attempt to translate a german saying, which means the same as 'There are plenty of other fish in the sea').


I switched to Gigabyte X470 Ultra Gaming and haven't looked back. I'll Never buy an asus board again.


----------



## matthew87

nexxusty said:


> Elmor, you're being a dick about this too.
> 
> Why have you not responded man? You can't build a rep like you have and wonder why people are angry at your silence.
> 
> Get on with it, tell us what's going on. The silence hurts you & Asus WAY more than any explanation you could give. Please just keep it real like you have in the past.


Agreed.

I can understand and even empathise with someone in Elmor's position. He works in a public facing role and no doubt cops a fair bit of criticism for things that are out of his control. 

However, he last posted in this thread on May 28th. Since then he's posted 20+ times in other Asus related threads on these forums and as recently as 5 days ago.

He's been pm'd and mentioned by posters in this thread dozens of times over the past 2.5-3 months and nothing. 

It's one thing to be powerless to get this 'issue' fixed, but another all together to disappear and fail to even acknowledge the issue. There for the good times and can run fast enough when things get tough. 

I've been a long time Asus board owner, but Elmor's own actions have my back up so much I'm considering whether I ever buy another one of their products again. I don't care if this is out of your hands Elmor, the least you could do is acknowledge customer feedback.


----------



## YpsiNine

Hey guys,

I need to understand how the Performance Enhancer works, or more specifically why it will boost so low on my system.

I've just bought a 2700x and been playing around with it, but PE3 only gives me an all core boost of 4050 (so 40.5 multiplier).
PE2 is slightly lower, and PE1 even lower. PE4 is only slightly higher (by 25 MHz or so), but I don't want to use that.
Tested various offset levels for Vcore, but no real difference.

Using this: CH6 6201, Noctua NH-D15, 2700X, G.skill @ 3466 14-15-14-30 1T.

However, I just finished a manual OC test run at fixed clocks: 4150 MHz @ 1.3V LLC4 of 51 minutes with stilt version Prime95 128+128 in-place successfully.
Max temps was 74,3'C Tdie in hwinfo. So it seems everything is real fine here with this CPU.

So why is PE giving me so low boost? I really want to use it but for me it's not worth it for the ~4,3 GHz single core boost when the all core boost is so much lower.

Thanks.


----------



## MNMadman

YpsiNine said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I need to understand how the Performance Enhancer works, or more specifically why it will boost so low on my system.
> 
> I've just bought a 2700x and been playing around with it, but PE3 only gives me an all core boost of 4050 (so 40.5 multiplier).
> PE2 is slightly lower, and PE1 even lower. PE4 is only slightly higher (by 25 MHz or so), but I don't want to use that.
> Tested various offset levels for Vcore, but no real difference.
> 
> Using this: CH6 6201, Noctua NH-D15, 2700X, G.skill @ 3466 14-15-14-30 1T.
> 
> However, I just finished a manual OC test run at fixed clocks: 4150 MHz @ 1.3V LLC4 of 51 minutes with stilt version Prime95 128+128 in-place successfully.
> Max temps was 74,3'C Tdie in hwinfo. So it seems everything is real fine here with this CPU.
> 
> So why is PE giving me so low boost? I really want to use it but for me it's not worth it for the ~4,3 GHz single core boost when the all core boost is so much lower.
> 
> Thanks.


What are you using to load the CPU for the all-core boost? The boost depends on what program you are using. Also, some other settings may have an effect -- the *External Digi+ Power Control* settings.

For my 2700X using RAM Test as load (Wraith Prism cooling):
PE L4: constant 4350MHz all-core boost (gets too hot and hard-locks; need to get the CPU into my loop)
PE L3: constant 4150MHz all-core boost
PE L2: between 4075MHz and 4175MHz all-core boost

Using PE L2 and playing Titanfall 2 (my main game at the moment), the boost is between 4200MHz and 4250MHz on all 16 threads at the same time. This was monitored using MSI Afterburner to see the clock speed history.


----------



## YpsiNine

MNMadman said:


> What are you using to load the CPU for the all-core boost? The boost depends on what program you are using. Also, some other settings may have an effect -- the *External Digi+ Power Control* settings.
> 
> For my 2700X using RAM Test as load (Wraith Prism cooling):
> PE L4: constant 4350MHz all-core boost (gets too hot and hard-locks; need to get the CPU into my loop)
> PE L3: constant 4150MHz all-core boost
> PE L2: between 4075MHz and 4175MHz all-core boost
> 
> Using PE L2 and playing Titanfall 2 (my main game at the moment), the boost is between 4200MHz and 4250MHz on all 16 threads at the same time. This was monitored using MSI Afterburner to see the clock speed history.


I have been testing the all-core boost load with Prime95 and the CPU-z bench function. All of the digi+ settings are modified to the settings that are recommended within the Ryzen DRAM Calculator tool for "Best CPU/DRAM stability". I think this would suffice?

Will find a program that can monitor clock speed history (don't like AB) and fire up a game, you might be onto something here that the synthetic programs don't really give a realistic boost scenario.

Thanks!


----------



## YpsiNine

YpsiNine said:


> I have been testing the all-core boost load with Prime95 and the CPU-z bench function. All of the digi+ settings are modified to the settings that are recommended within the Ryzen DRAM Calculator tool for "Best CPU/DRAM stability". I think this would suffice?
> 
> Will find a program that can monitor clock speed history (don't like AB) and fire up a game, you might be onto something here that the synthetic programs don't really give a realistic boost scenario.
> 
> Thanks!


Ok so to follow up, I've used an overlay program to check the CPU frequencies while gaming. And they are the same as for the stress/bench programs when multiple cores are in effect.
Basically no PE (stock) was around 3950, PE1 roughly 3975, PE2 roughly 4000 and PE3 roughly 4050.

I also noticed that the PE3 speed would vary between reboots, one time it was at 4075 instead of 4050, and then for the next reboot it was back at 4050.

But I have no clue why I don't see 4150+ when it seems everyone and their grandmother are getting great speeds out of this.


----------



## HeroofTime

YpsiNine said:


> Ok so to follow up, I've used an overlay program to check the CPU frequencies while gaming. And they are the same as for the stress/bench programs when multiple cores are in effect.
> Basically no PE (stock) was around 3950, PE1 roughly 3975, PE2 roughly 4000 and PE3 roughly 4050.
> 
> I also noticed that the PE3 speed would vary between reboots, one time it was at 4075 instead of 4050, and then for the next reboot it was back at 4050.
> 
> But I have no clue why I don't see 4150+ when it seems everyone and their grandmother are getting great speeds out of this.


I'm upset that I can't get my RAM running at 3200MHz, let alone 3333MHz and 3466MHz. I see everyone getting these high speeds with their B-die RAM, but with mine I can't and I'm unsure why. I've tried everything under the sun. Is it because I'm still running BIOS v1701? I don't know.


----------



## MrXL

No doubt Elmor does what he can. Asus should put more people at work given the myriad of productlaunches the last 1.5 -2 yrs.

Having said that, 6201 was not for me (fan issue, voltages seemed higher ) and I stuck to 6101.

Would expect Asus to release a fixed 6201 soon given the premium board this is. But i fear they moved on.


----------



## Manshonyagger

MrXL said:


> But i fear they moved on.


I fear this too.
But than it is my choice as an customer to move on too and buy my next motherboard not from ASUS.

Consumption denial can be a powerful tool if enough consumers make use of it.


----------



## xAD3r1ty

Guys, I was wondering, will ryzen from next year still be supported on this board? I've been really happy with it, no problems, running my 1700 at 4ghz 1.3v for months and my ram is stable at 3466, since i paid so much for this board i hope it still supports 7nm ryzen since it's the same chipset

Edit: Sadly i know everyone is having so much problems with the board, I'm also running 6201 for a month or more now , but never had the fans stop on me, my pc is on 10-12h/7, don't know if it's any option that causes this, I'm running my case fans at 100% all the time


----------



## MishelLngelo

xAD3r1ty said:


> Guys, I was wondering, will ryzen from next year still be supported on this board? I've been really happy with it, no problems, running my 1700 at 4ghz 1.3v for months and my ram is stable at 3466, since i paid so much for this board i hope it still supports 7nm ryzen since it's the same chipset


Even if it does, I suspect it wouldn't be 100% as even 2nd gen is better served by x470 based MBs.


----------



## xAD3r1ty

MishelLngelo said:


> Even if it does, I suspect it wouldn't be 100% as even 2nd gen is better served by x470 based MBs.


From what i've seen in reviews, 2700x on a x370 and x470 mobo is the same exact performance, apart from features ofc, but that's normal and not related to the performance of the cpu in either board


----------



## MishelLngelo

xAD3r1ty said:


> From what i've seen in reviews, 2700x on a x370 and x470 mobo is the same exact performance, apart from features ofc, but that's normal and not related to the performance of the cpu in either board


Well, they'll work but x470 based boards have other refinements allowing better memory performance and Performance boost which makes processor work more efficiently. I had Ch6 too short time to evaluate my 2700x on (didn't exist at that time) but on Asus Prime x470 Pro I'm getting about 15 - 20% better scores than same CPU in Asus Prime x370 Pro which also may be able attribute to same RAM running full 3600MHz instead not all stable 3200MHz on x370. 
So, RAM speed + XFR2 and PB2 on second gen Ryzen are used to better effect on x470 MBs, not necessarily because of chipset but architecture around it. 
We still don't know much about 3rd gen Ryzen so beyond bare compatibility it's kinda difficult to say anything more.


----------



## mtrai

MishelLngelo said:


> Well, they'll work but x470 based boards have other refinements allowing better memory performance and Performance boost which makes processor work more efficiently. I had Ch6 too short time to evaluate my 2700x on (didn't exist at that time) but on Asus Prime x470 Pro I'm getting about 15 - 20% better scores than same CPU in Asus Prime x370 Pro which also may be able attribute to same RAM running full 3600MHz instead not all stable 3200MHz on x370.
> So, RAM speed + XFR2 and PB2 on second gen Ryzen are used to better effect on x470 MBs, not necessarily because of chipset but architecture around it.
> We still don't know much about 3rd gen Ryzen so beyond bare compatibility it's kinda difficult to say anything more.


Seriously? PBO and XFR work the exact same on the x370 and x470 boards. Ram speed and timings all depend on each persons silicon lottery. As I run a X370 C6H with a 2700X on PE4 which tops out at 4350 on the CPU and my Ram is running at 3600 stable 2 x 8. So I am not sure how you are arriving at that...is it just your feeling?

While getting memory running at higher speeds on the x470 is true but it is only due to a change that makes it easier...and easier is the keyword as both the x370 and x470 will both run at 3600 stable. It just takes more time to get it stable on the X370. They both still top at 3600. A few now are working on getting 3700 stable.


----------



## MishelLngelo

mtrai said:


> Seriously? PBO and XFR work the exact same on the x370 and x470 boards. Ram speed and timings all depend on each persons silicon lottery. As I run a X370 C6H with a 2700X on PE4 which tops out at 4350 on the CPU and my Ram is running at 3600 stable 2 x 8. So I am not sure how you are arriving at that...is it just your feeling?
> 
> While getting memory running at higher speeds on the x470 is true but it is only due to a change that makes it easier...and easier is the keyword as both the x370 and x470 will both run at 3600 stable. It just takes more time to get it stable on the X370. They both still top at 3600. A few now are working on getting 3700 stable.


I did say x470 BASED motherboards, not necessarily chipset itself. 
I can discount 1700x I had on both MBs I mentioned earlier as both MBs performed equally so only 2700x and same RAM are in play here. 
So. 
X370 MB, PB was inefficient and frequently didn't boost even to 4GHz. for RAM I used Ryzen calculator but over 3200MHz was no go in any meaningful way. 
X470 MB PB is boosting frequently to 4,25 and 4,3GHz occasionally. RAM is just set as DOCP 3600, frequency 3600 and with some fiddling DOCP 3200 and frequency 3600MHz Cl16, working without a hitch and all stable.
With manual OC, difference was somewhat less but still existed.

In order of appearance: X370 and x470:


----------



## Kildar

YpsiNine said:


> Ok so to follow up, I've used an overlay program to check the CPU frequencies while gaming. And they are the same as for the stress/bench programs when multiple cores are in effect.
> Basically no PE (stock) was around 3950, PE1 roughly 3975, PE2 roughly 4000 and PE3 roughly 4050.
> 
> I also noticed that the PE3 speed would vary between reboots, one time it was at 4075 instead of 4050, and then for the next reboot it was back at 4050.
> 
> But I have no clue why I don't see 4150+ when it seems everyone and their grandmother are getting great speeds out of this.


What are you using for CPU voltage?


----------



## hughjazz44

I have some Corsair Vengeance 3466 that gives Prime95 errors with any of the 6000 series BIOSes. I had to reduce speed to 3200 to stop the errors. So I dropped down to BIOS 3502 and haven't had an error yet at 3466.

What's up with that?


----------



## hurricane28

hughjazz44 said:


> I have some Corsair Vengeance 3466 that gives Prime95 errors with any of the 6000 series BIOSes. I had to reduce speed to 3200 to stop the errors. So I dropped down to BIOS 3502 and haven't had an error yet at 3466.
> 
> What's up with that?


Isn't that obvious? 600 series BIOS's sucks..


----------



## hughjazz44

hughjazz44 said:


> I have some Corsair Vengeance 3466 that gives Prime95 errors with any of the 6000 series BIOSes. I had to reduce speed to 3200 to stop the errors. So I dropped down to BIOS 3502 and haven't had an error yet at 3466.
> 
> What's up with that?



Actually, scrap that. I think I was having some CPU instability, and not RAM instability. I need to do more testing, but it's probably my own fault.


----------



## porschedrifter

VicsPC said:


> Am i the only one whose never had a C6H turn off my pump? I've had mine since release day, ive never had my pump turn off. Ran it in DC mode at 75% at all times (its a pwm pump but kept it at a steady speed, can't hera it anyways) and ive never ever had it turn off. I have a water temp sensor as well and that never raised to scary temps nor did my CPU/GPU. My 12 other fans are on a fan control but my rear exhaust is on the mobo and that never stopped. It's the same with my C7 i have no pump issues plugged into the pump header.
> 
> For those curious my pump runs off molex but is pwm controlled. Id never try to power up a water pump off a mobo header anyways.



That's likely why, because yours is being powered via molex. This only started happening for me at 6201. And the WPump header on the C6 is pretty capable, specs are 3A 36w for that header.


----------



## VicsPC

porschedrifter said:


> That's likely why, because yours is being powered via molex. This only started happening for me at 6201. And the WPump header on the C6 is pretty capable, specs are 3A 36w for that header.


Yea I'm sure it's plenty capable but its a water pump, don't most d5s power off molex or has that changed in the past 2 years? That's when i bought my pump and most D5 pumps i saw we're being powered by molex, custom loop. I have my CPU temp sensor set to ignore as well as the mobo doesnt read the rpm from my d5 so i had to disable that so it doesnt beep at every start up. But i can look into my case and i can see the pump is running at 75% can also feel it on the case. 

I'm guessing this is happening with people using AIOs then and even air coolers. It's a bit of an odd one again because i ran mine on air for a while and didn't have any issues. My C6 didn't get anything past BIOS 1201, i found the rest to be awful for my corsair/hynix ram so never upgraded since if it's not broken why fix it.


----------



## YpsiNine

Kildar said:


> What are you using for CPU voltage?


I used Auto with variable minus offset, been trying everything between 0.125 to 0 to auto. With no real difference, really.

I've kind of put the whole PE effort to rest since it seems so unstable in what multiplier it will give and for some reason it will give my system lower than anyone else. So I'm focusing on getting 4200 pstate 0 stable now instead.


----------



## Kildar

YpsiNine said:


> I used Auto with variable minus offset, been trying everything between 0.125 to 0 to auto. With no real difference, really.
> 
> I've kind of put the whole PE effort to rest since it seems so unstable in what multiplier it will give and for some reason it will give my system lower than anyone else. So I'm focusing on getting 4200 pstate 0 stable now instead.


Try 
Offset + Auto.
Same for Vsoc.
LLC 2
PE3
Blck 100.2
CB15
Mem 1.415
PLL 1.81


----------



## Dopamin3

Wrong thread woops


----------



## uncleshady

Ok so now my chassis fans are 100% and I can't turn them down. They just don't react to any changes I make in bios. Just hard locked at 100% forever. Fun. How do I fix this? Thanks.


----------



## allavatar2

*new bios ?*

When come new bios to x370 Crosshair VI ?


----------



## YpsiNine

Kildar said:


> Try
> Offset + Auto.
> Same for Vsoc.
> LLC 2
> PE3
> Blck 100.2
> CB15
> Mem 1.415
> PLL 1.81


Thanks man, I tested it and it boosted with an all core speed of 4132 with reasonable voltages. So no real difference from what I've already tried.


----------



## Kildar

YpsiNine said:


> Thanks man, I tested it and it boosted with an all core speed of 4132 with reasonable voltages. So no real difference from what I've already tried.


OK, What are you power settings in Windows?

Are you using P states also?


----------



## YpsiNine

Kildar said:


> OK, What are you power settings in Windows?
> 
> Are you using P states also?


Tried with Windows Balanced at 5% min and Windows High Performance set to 10% min. No difference.
P states are not used when I've tried PE, I use P states for my fixed all-core experiment which is going well by the way:

Just passed 2 hours of p95 28.10 build 1 (the Stilt one) 128k + 128k in-place at 41,75 multiplier with 100,2 bus which results in 4182,5 MHz.
Had to bump Vcore one notch since the system hung at the previous p95 run after about 20 minutes, but so far after that it's all good.

So the settings in the screenshot are as follows:
BCLK: 100,2
Vcore: 1,3875V (Pstate0 VID: 1A)
CPU LLC: Auto
VSOC: 1,03135V
SOC LLC: Auto
VDIMM: 1,375V

SVI2 TFN Voltage is 1,300V all-core when using high current programs like p95, with lighter loads it's 1,325V all-core, 1,362V with 4 cores, and with single core it's 1,375V.

I initially tried with a 42 multiplier but there seems to be some sort of wall with regards to voltage, so I settled to get 41,75 stable first.


----------



## Kildar

YpsiNine said:


> Tried with Windows Balanced at 5% min and Windows High Performance set to 10% min. No difference.
> P states are not used when I've tried PE, I use P states for my fixed all-core experiment which is going well by the way:
> 
> Just passed 2 hours of p95 28.10 build 1 (the Stilt one) 128k + 128k in-place at 41,75 multiplier with 100,2 bus which results in 4182,5 MHz.
> Had to bump Vcore one notch since the system hung at the previous p95 run after about 20 minutes, but so far after that it's all good.
> 
> So the settings in the screenshot are as follows:
> BCLK: 100,2
> Vcore: 1,3875V (Pstate0 VID: 1A)
> CPU LLC: Auto
> VSOC: 1,03135V
> SOC LLC: Auto
> VDIMM: 1,375V
> 
> SVI2 TFN Voltage is 1,300V all-core when using high current programs like p95, with lighter loads it's 1,325V all-core, 1,362V with 4 cores, and with single core it's 1,375V.
> 
> I initially tried with a 42 multiplier but there seems to be some sort of wall with regards to voltage, so I settled to get 41,75 stable first.


Well, must be the chip then.

I use PE4 with neg Offset Auto, LLC3 and get 4300 all cores under load.
Voltage bounces around 1.5 though and temps top out at 70c.


----------



## uncleshady

uncleshady said:


> Ok so now my chassis fans are 100% and I can't turn them down. They just don't react to any changes I make in bios. Just hard locked at 100% forever. Fun. How do I fix this? Thanks.


. Just bumping this because it seems like a known issue but how do I restore to factory?


----------



## Ryoz

uncleshady said:


> . Just bumping this because it seems like a known issue but how do I restore to factory?


power off the pc, press the clear cmos button at back panel.

or choose reset to default in bios.


----------



## uncleshady

Ryoz said:


> uncleshady said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Just bumping this because it seems like a known issue but how do I restore to factory?
> 
> 
> 
> power off the pc, press the clear cmos button at back panel.
> 
> or choose reset to default in bios.
Click to expand...

. Hi I did this but the fans stay full speed not sure how this survived a bios reset.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Ryoz said:


> power off the pc, press the clear cmos button at back panel.
> 
> or choose reset to default in bios.


Or if you had AI Suite installed, only re-apply the silent or another profile and they will recover their normal behaviour.


----------



## uncleshady

CarnageHimura said:


> Ryoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> power off the pc, press the clear cmos button at back panel.
> 
> or choose reset to default in bios.
> 
> 
> 
> Or if you had AI Suite installed, only re-apply the silent or another profile and they will recover their normal behaviour.
Click to expand...

. I did have it. But I uninstalled. Hmm. How can the fan profile survive a cmos clear lol


----------



## Ryoz

uncleshady said:


> . Hi I did this but the fans stay full speed not sure how this survived a bios reset.


you are on which bios? 6201?

downgrade to other bios and set the fan to custom fan curve or silent profile.


----------



## ciukacz

uncleshady said:


> . I did have it. But I uninstalled. Hmm. How can the fan profile survive a cmos clear lol


ai suite's uninstaller leaves 3 or 4 services that you have to manually delete (or just disable) for it to stop messing around with your fans.
you can easily find their names in msconfig.


----------



## uncleshady

Ryoz said:


> uncleshady said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Hi I did this but the fans stay full speed not sure how this survived a bios reset.
> 
> 
> 
> you are on which bios? 6201?
> 
> downgrade to other bios and set the fan to custom fan curve or silent profile.
Click to expand...

 wound up reinstalling same bios. Seemed to work


----------



## uncleshady

ciukacz said:


> uncleshady said:
> 
> 
> 
> . I did have it. But I uninstalled. Hmm. How can the fan profile survive a cmos clear lol
> 
> 
> 
> ai suite's uninstaller leaves 3 or 4 services that you have to manually delete (or just disable) for it to stop messing around with your fans.
> you can easily find their names in msconfig.
Click to expand...

 thanks I'll look tonight just in case but the fans were ramped up in bios not even in windows yet.


----------



## sneida

*back to the roots*

after hours and hours of tweaking various settings (e.g. dram calculator), flashing modified bios, benchmarking, crashes and so on I decided to start from scratch and change as few as possible. The interesting result - lower temperatures and higher performance (stable setup).

What seems to work best for me, all auto except for:
* ai oc tuner manual
* performance enhancer lvl1 (lvl2 has higher temperatures on my system resulting in lower performance)
* the stilt dram present (3333 fast is stable)
* temperature offset manual 272
* llc lvl1 (cpu, soc)
* vcore offset -0.05
* fast boot off

consistently results in cpu-z scores of >~ 495/5120


----------



## rv8000

Why can't I find a PBO option in the bios? I checked under the NBIO settings where I've seen it in videos but I don't seem to have it, and in the man tweaking menu its not there either. Using a 2600.


----------



## MosterMenu

rv8000 said:


> Why can't I find a PBO option in the bios? I checked under the NBIO settings where I've seen it in videos but I don't seem to have it, and in the man tweaking menu its not there either. Using a 2600.


It seems some manufacturers are releasing updates that enable PBO in non x chips (http://gigabyteforum.freeforums.net/thread/1542/original-am4-beta-bios-thread?q=&page=139)
Precision Boost Overdrive for non-X chips could be in the next update for Crosshair VI.


----------



## Kildar

YpsiNine said:


> Thanks man, I tested it and it boosted with an all core speed of 4132 with reasonable voltages. So no real difference from what I've already tried.


OK try this:
PE4
LLC2
CPB Enabled
Vcore Offset +
VSoc Offset +
CB15

This gets me 4225 Under Full load @ 1.431 and 4350 on three cores @ 1.395 web browsing.


----------



## Fanu

where is the PBO option for X CPUs in BIOS ? is it enabled by default or ? 

btw hwmonitor (latest version) reported 2700X reaching max 87C yesterday (after playing BF1) - the hell 

I didnt OC the CPU, just using the PE LVL2 + I have a beefy cooler in a well ventilated case and I am using a custom fan curve (if CPU reaches 75C, CPU fans go into 100% rpm)


----------



## VicsPC

Fanu said:


> where is the PBO option for X CPUs in BIOS ? is it enabled by default or ?
> 
> btw hwmonitor (latest version) reported 2700X reaching max 87C yesterday (after playing BF1) - the hell
> 
> I didnt OC the CPU, just using the PE LVL2 + I have a beefy cooler in a well ventilated case and I am using a custom fan curve (if CPU reaches 75C, CPU fans go into 100% rpm)


I've had mine peak into the 60s and I'm water cooled not even using any PE level, all stock. So they do run hot but i think tctl is the hottest core. Even at idle instead of my temps being still they go up and down quite a bit, I'm not worried though my 1700x did the same.


----------



## MNMadman

Tdie is the actual temp
Tctl is the actual temp plus a 10C offset on Ryzen (on other AMD CPUs the offset is different)

AMD mandates that offset.


----------



## Johan45

Fanu said:


> where is the PBO option for X CPUs in BIOS ? is it enabled by default or ?
> 
> btw hwmonitor (latest version) reported 2700X reaching max 87C yesterday (after playing BF1) - the hell
> 
> I didn't OC the CPU, just using the PE LVL2 + I have a beefy cooler in a well ventilated case and I am using a custom fan curve (if CPU reaches 75C, CPU fans go into 100% rpm)


PE LVL2 is an overclock and don't forget that these CPUs sill have a +10°C offset. It's also best to use HWinfo64 for monitoring


----------



## VicsPC

MNMadman said:


> Tdie is the actual temp
> Tctl is the actual temp plus a 10C offset on Ryzen (on other AMD CPUs the offset is different)
> 
> AMD mandates that offset.


I enable miskew and then my tctl ends up reading right. MSI afterburner now reports cpu temps correctly as well so helps in gaming. Water temp of 27°C i idle at around 32°C, average around 45°C or so in gaming. Peaks at around 60°C or there about, i can't ever read msi afterburner properly the font is awful. I stopped using hwinfo as it was giving me a min of 0 and a peak of 90°C in some cases which i know isn't true. I think AB and Hwinfo conflict each other.


----------



## chispy

Any news , info , gossip , guess , prediction , opinion , update or any word on a new Bios ? I'm about to sell this motherboard asap  as far as i can feel , they do not even care for support anymore @asus @elmor ( jon help ) . I'm still having cold boot issues and fans stop working out of nowhere while working on the PC shooting temps to the moon on both the cpu and mobo.

Time to use only my x470 :/ , as support is clearly dead for x370 CH6 ...


----------



## porschedrifter

Just fall back to previous bios 6101 or whatever it is, it does the job until they fix 6201


----------



## MosterMenu

Johan45 said:


> PE LVL2 is an overclock and don't forget that these CPUs sill have a +10°C offset. It's also best to use HWinfo64 for monitoring




Is it -10c or +10c offset ?

discussed here.
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/8mitf2/question_about_2700x_info_on_productsamdcom/
It could be confusing to say a Cpu has a plus or minus offset because there's no mention of what the offset is related to, read temp or actual temp?

I think offset is not a great term to use when actually explaining the effect of the offset and would prefer to see people using a term like "readout" as in "an offset of +10c or -10c readout". 
eg an offset of +10c readout would mean a CPU @50c (actual temp) would display 60c and cause fans to ramp up like they would if it were at 60c.
the reason implementing an offset like this would be to ensure adequate cooling and a safety buffer for shutdown temps if there were buggy bios releases floating around. 

So, I think what I'm trying to highlight here is how it can be a confusing topic if poor terminology is chosen and agreed upon as it has been over the last few years with the first Ryzen release and now with Ryzen 2.
confusing and problematic enough that an actual AMD employee in the link I shared states there is a -10c offset and then in this forum we see a +10c offset mentioned, It cannot be both.
I feel it is important to encourage an improvement in the terminology used by us here and in all forums and publications as with the absence of readily available official documentation it's really all we have. I'm amazed when I google this all I find is forum posts and nothing officially acknowledging it from AMD.


seems the Bios should show accurate info that corrects for the offset, and I feel any monitoring software worth using should follow suit.

How about that cpuid stuff? does it still halt temp readings on HWmonitor while using the benchmark in CPUZ? that's so stupid. so you never get a reading of max temps during the benchmark?
use HWinfo.


----------



## HeroofTime

MosterMenu said:


> Is it -10c or +10c offset ?
> 
> discussed here.
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/8mitf2/question_about_2700x_info_on_productsamdcom/
> It could be confusing to say a Cpu has a plus or minus offset because there's no mention of what the offset is related to, read temp or actual temp?
> 
> I think offset is not a great term to use when actually explaining the effect of the offset and would prefer to see people using a term like "readout" as in "an offset of +10c or -10c readout".
> eg an offset of +10c readout would mean a CPU @50c (actual temp) would display 60c and cause fans to ramp up like they would if it were at 60c.
> the reason implementing an offset like this would be to ensure adequate cooling and a safety buffer for shutdown temps if there were buggy bios releases floating around.
> 
> So, I think what I'm trying to highlight here is how it can be a confusing topic if poor terminology is chosen and agreed upon as it has been over the last few years with the first Ryzen release and now with Ryzen 2.
> confusing and problematic enough that an actual AMD employee in the link I shared states there is a -10c offset and then in this forum we see a +10c offset mentioned, It cannot be both.
> I feel it is important to encourage an improvement in the terminology used by us here and in all forums and publications as with the absence of readily available official documentation it's really all we have. I'm amazed when I google this all I find is forum posts and nothing officially acknowledging it from AMD.
> 
> 
> seems the Bios should show accurate info that corrects for the offset, and I feel any monitoring software worth using should follow suit.
> 
> How about that cpuid stuff? does it still halt temp readings on HWmonitor while using the benchmark in CPUZ? that's so stupid. so you never get a reading of max temps during the benchmark?
> use HWinfo.


Agreed. You know what would be best though? 80°C being 80°C when monitoring applications readout 80°C. Whoever thought about *defaulting any offsets* made one extremely foolish decision. The more I read around in this thread in regards to ASUS's once flagship motherboard, the more I realize I may never buy an ASUS product. I knew I should've stuck with MSI or Gigabyte when to comes to buying PC parts, period. They may have their faults, but what kind of fault is having fans shut off and potentially blowing your system up? What kind of fault is not having any reliable readout in regards to voltages and temperatures? Unacceptable. I really want to give them the benefit of the doubt, but I haven't seen a new BIOS yet and no response either. Good job ASUS.


----------



## VicsPC

HeroofTime said:


> Agreed. You know what would be best though? 80°C being 80°C when monitoring applications readout 80°C. Whoever thought about *defaulting any offsets* made one extremely foolish decision. The more I read around in this thread in regards to ASUS's once flagship motherboard, the more I realize I may never buy an ASUS product. I knew I should've stuck with MSI or Gigabyte when to comes to buying PC parts, period. They may have their faults, but what kind of fault is having fans shut off and potentially blowing your system up? What kind of fault is not having any reliable readout in regards to voltages and temperatures? Unacceptable. I really want to give them the benefit of the doubt, but I haven't seen a new BIOS yet and no response either. Good job ASUS.


If you enable miskew in the bios tctl ends up reading correctly. When auto its supposed to be set to on but i noticed that having it enabled then tctl ends up reading correctly.


----------



## MosterMenu

VicsPC said:


> If you enable miskew in the bios tctl ends up reading correctly. When auto its supposed to be set to on but i noticed that having it enabled then tctl ends up reading correctly.


Just leave it Auto makes it read correctly doesn't it?
Edit: ok that makes sense, Tctl means control temp which is the one affected by any offsets.
So I guess the best term for offsets would be "control offset"

There is a good section here about it, https://www.pcworld.com/article/3253340/components-processors/how-to-check-your-cpu-temperature.html


----------



## VicsPC

MosterMenu said:


> Just leave it Auto makes it read correctly doesn't it?
> Edit: ok that makes sense, Tctl means control temp which is the one affected by any offsets.
> So I guess the best term for offsets would be "control offset"
> 
> There is a good section here about it, https://www.pcworld.com/article/3253340/components-processors/how-to-check-your-cpu-temperature.html


For me auto read wrong on both my VI and my VII, on my 2700x and C& i have it set to enabled and it reads correctly in both hwinfo64 an ab.


----------



## MosterMenu

VicsPC said:


> For me auto read wrong on both my VI and my VII, on my 2700x and C& i have it set to enabled and it reads correctly in both hwinfo64 an ab.


can you post a screenshot of that, I just want to see, I have it enabled now testing but there is still 10c between Tctl and Tdie (Tdie is the same as the 'CPU' temp in the ASUS EC box below, in HWinfo
it's a 2700x

Actually, CPU temp in that box does vary from the Tdie wow what a confusing stupid motherboard and CPU combo, performs well though.
so idiotic to troubleshoot and tinker with, what a bloody mess this crosshair vi is.


----------



## VicsPC

MosterMenu said:


> can you post a screenshot of that, I just want to see, I have it enabled now testing but there is still 10c between Tctl and Tdie (Tdie is the same as the 'CPU' temp in the ASUS EC box below, in HWinfo
> it's a 2700x
> 
> Actually, CPU temp in that box does vary from the Tdie wow what a confusing stupid motherboard and CPU combo, performs well though.
> so idiotic to troubleshoot and tinker with, what a bloody mess this crosshair vi is.


Yea ill try to take a pic of it. I just had my power went out and my PC didn't even boot loop so I'm guessing keeping my boot ram at 1.4 and dram voltage at 1.4 seems to be helping. My VI on an older BIOS would loop like mad when losing power.


----------



## Plissken

Shouldn't the SenseMI Skew be disabled for a correct reading of the temps? I remember having read so to have Ryzen Master and HWInfo (tdie) to show the actual temps... I have it disabled now, should I enable it instead? I have a 1700X @3850 bios 6001 (6101 and 6201 f***s up the cpu fan...and still no a new bios. SO ridiculous Asus).


----------



## hughjazz44

Plissken said:


> Shouldn't the SenseMI Skew be disabled for a correct reading of the temps? I remember having read so to have Ryzen Master and HWInfo (tdie) to show the actual temps... I have it disabled now, should I enable it instead? I have a 1700X @3850 bios 6001 (6101 and 6201 f***s up the cpu fan...and still no a new bios. SO ridiculous Asus).


Leave it disabled. Actually, you can leave it on "Auto", because the "Auto" setting will make it disabled. Asus made that change a long time ago.

If you have a 2700X, however, you might enable it. I have a 2700X, and when it's on "Auto" or disabled, CPU temps are very high. Higher than what I believe the CPU is actually at, since the heatpipes on my Noctua are barely warm when HWinfo says my CPU is nearing a thermal shutdown. When I enable it, the temps seem to align with my old 1700X. Perhaps AMD made some sort of change between the first and second gen CPUs, or perhaps I'm slowly killing my 2700X. I guess I'll never know...

Edit: Also, for you 2nd gen Ryzen users, if you enabled SenseMI Skew, and the temps are reported lower, your Precision Boost Overdrive will grant you higher frequencies. With SenseMI Skew disabled, I have an all-core boost of about 3.9GHz. With SenseMI Skew enabled, I have an all-core boost of about 4.05 - 4.075GHz (It bounces back and forth). If I was liquid cooling, it would probably sustain 4.1GHz. And this is on Performance Enhancer Level 2, so no overclocks.


----------



## VicsPC

hughjazz44 said:


> Leave it disabled. Actually, you can leave it on "Auto", because the "Auto" setting will make it disabled. Asus made that change a long time ago.
> 
> If you have a 2700X, however, you might enable it. I have a 2700X, and when it's on "Auto" or disabled, CPU temps are very high. Higher than what I believe the CPU is actually at, since the heatpipes on my Noctua are barely warm when HWinfo says my CPU is nearing a thermal shutdown. When I enable it, the temps seem to align with my old 1700X. Perhaps AMD made some sort of change between the first and second gen CPUs, or perhaps I'm slowly killing my 2700X. I guess I'll never know...
> 
> Edit: Also, for you 2nd gen Ryzen users, if you enabled SenseMI Skew, and the temps are reported lower, your Precision Boost Overdrive will grant you higher frequencies. With SenseMI Skew disabled, I have an all-core boost of about 3.9GHz. With SenseMI Skew enabled, I have an all-core boost of about 4.05 - 4.075GHz (It bounces back and forth). If I was liquid cooling, it would probably sustain 4.1GHz. And this is on Performance Enhancer Level 2, so no overclocks.


I get about 4.0-4.05 all core boost water cooled and thats on auto settings no PE levels at all. For x series CPU or any that have the offset pretty sure u need to enable miskew. I believe by default auto is enabled and NOT disabled but its possible they changed it over the past year. For me enabled with the offset set to auto my readings are 33°C idle with water at 30°C (still 29°C ambient here), and peaks at around 56-60°C, average though it stays around mid 40s. Slightly higher then my 1700x so i know it's reading correctly.


----------



## Fanu

are these good OC/temp values ?

this is with Performance level 2 and negative offset of 0.1

RAM is running at 3333MHz with stilts fast 3333MHz timings


----------



## MishelLngelo

Considering voltages, you are doing fine temperature wise.


----------



## Fanu

if I remove the -0.1V voltage offset, voltages will go above 1.5V (but from what I've read, its normal for ryzens)
dunno how I could tweak this further without doing manual BCLK OC (which I dont want to do)

just played BF1 and after 30min, hwinfo reports max CPU temp of 79C.. thats too high
increased voltage offset to 0.1125,, temps are down to only 76C while max voltage reported is 1.444 - not much of an improvement

any pointers as to how to do the OC without temps going over 70C and voltage over 1.42~ while maintaining auto clock speeds?

my goal is to get 4.25-4.3GHz auto boost numbers


----------



## The Sandman

Fanu said:


> if I remove the -0.1V voltage offset, voltages will go above 1.5V (but from what I've read, its normal for ryzens)
> dunno how I could tweak this further without doing manual BCLK OC (which I dont want to do)
> 
> just played BF1 and after 30min, hwinfo reports max CPU temp of 79C.. thats too high
> increased voltage offset to 0.1125,, temps are down to only 76C while max voltage reported is 1.444 - not much of an improvement
> 
> any pointers as to how to do the OC without temps going over 70C and voltage over 1.42~ while maintaining auto clock speeds?
> 
> my goal is to get 4.25-4.3GHz auto boost numbers


Post Bios text file so we can see where your at.
1.137V SOC seems way to high. 3333 usually requires closer to .950 to 1.05v max.

If your cooling solution can handle it (guessing your on AC though) PE3 is a good option.
I see 4.2 all core under load at 1.259v (average SV12) and 3450MHz with every day max usage spikes to 1.419v +/-

Lower temps is where it's at. You probably won't see these numbers on ACing.
PE can be/is dictated by temps.


----------



## warpuck

using win 10 17134.228, BIOS 6101 R5 1600 @ 3.9 Ghz, 4 case fans 2 CPU fans. All I did was set the multiplier for 3900 mhz. The rest is all auto. My GPU is running pretty much OC'd at max. So I brought the BLCK down one click to 99.6 Mhz. That got rid of a the instability problem I had. The GPU can cause problems too. I can OC the ram to 2966. Flare 2400 (hynix) 15,15,15, 34 1T That does not do much to set it at 2966. Cinebench daily score is 1268 and is only 4 ticks better at 2966, so I let that auto also.

Edit Team Dark Pro (samsung B 2 x 8Gb) has 14, 14 14, 31 for $209. The lower latencies + 3200 Mhz may make a noticeable difference


----------



## Fanu

The Sandman said:


> Post Bios text file so we can see where your at.
> 1.137V SOC seems way to high. 3333 usually requires closer to .950 to 1.05v max.


dunno about SOC voltage
the only things I've changed in BIOS are:

set PE2
manual voltage offset (-0.1125 - max it can go without crashing)
performance bias: none
DRAM frequency set to 3333MHz
load Stilts fast b-die 3333MHz timings

everything else is set to default or auto



The Sandman said:


> If your cooling solution can handle it (guessing your on AC though) PE3 is a good option.
> I see 4.2 all core under load at 1.259v (average SV12) and 3450MHz with every day max usage spikes to 1.419v +/-
> 
> Lower temps is where it's at. You probably won't see these numbers on ACing.
> PE can be/is dictated by temps.


whats ACing ? air cooling? yeah, I have a beefy tower cooler
you can see my specs in signature

and if I use PE3, then voltage is regularly above 1.45V and goes over 1.5V (even with negative offset) bringing temps to over 80C which is ludicrous


----------



## nexxusty

I'm really losing faith in Asus here.....
@elmor.... Could you just give us an answer? We aren't mad at YOU bro. The phrase "Don't kill the messenger" comes to mind.

However the lack of any news at all and leaving certain people with a BIOS that is borderline unusable..... You have to admit, that's not too cool of Asus to do to YOU. Some people do not understand that phrase I typed before and Asus has made you look bad to them.

I choose to believe they are not letting you talk, instead of you just abandoning us. I hope there is truth to what I have just said.


----------



## Fanu

hey take it easy

maybe he is on vacation - you can always roll back to previous BIOS version which does not have fan bug


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Im 100% sure that we will have new AGESA Bios for our Hero VI  (1.0.0.4 or 1.0.0.5 for sure)
It give us better RAM compatibility.


----------



## kazama

Hope it, i m getting coold boot again with latest bios, sometimes it boot directly on bios menu.


----------



## oile

...and still no bios to fix fans on an "official" bios, wich could lead to burnt hardware....ok


----------



## allavatar2

just we waiting


----------



## Johan45

Your hardware will not burn up. The system will shut down before that happens. 
You guys here are lucky to have your own personal support thread started by an ASUS rep, yet it's filled with whining and moaning. I'm still using my CHVI 24/7 now with an R5 2600 and no fan issues. If you're running PWM maybe try switching to DC? What I do know is reading the same complaints over and over, really takes away from what could be a useful/helpful thread


----------



## Nekronata

@Johan45: Oh great, we also payed a big premium for a premium board...........


----------



## pez

I run two AIOs so I heavily rely on PWM working and it's been working fine in 1701. I have noticed if my system shuts down for a longer period of time, turning it back on will result in a short bootloop and the memory speed will fail over to 2133MHz. I'm on a pretty 'old' BIOS at this point, though, so that could be rectified by updating.

That being said, what BIOS versions are you guys noticing fan issues in? Which ones have you guys found to be the most problem free lately?


----------



## Johan45

Nekronata said:


> @Johan45: Oh great, we also payed a big premium for a premium board...........


The CHVI is NOT an expensive motherboard, that's another thing I'm sick of hearing in this thread. At launch, it was $50 cheaper than the top tier MSI and Giga boards. 



pez said:


> I run two AIOs so I heavily rely on PWM working and it's been working fine in 1701. I have noticed if my system shuts down for a longer period of time, turning it back on will result in a short bootloop and the memory speed will fail over to 2133MHz. I'm on a pretty 'old' BIOS at this point, though, so that could be rectified by updating.
> 
> That being said, what BIOS versions are you guys noticing fan issues in? Which ones have you guys found to be the most problem free lately?


I'm using 6101 but honestly, I ran 1701 until I updated the CPU since it seemed to be the best for me at that time.


----------



## pez

Johan45 said:


> The CHVI is NOT an expensive motherboard, that's another thing I'm sick of hearing in this thread. At launch, it was $50 cheaper than the top tier MSI and Giga boards.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using 6101 but honestly, I ran 1701 until I updated the CPU since it seemed to be the best for me at that time.


Good to know. I think I'll make it a point to save my settings to a TXT file and update. If it happened to fix the aforementioned issue for me, I think I'd be hard pressed to every update it again.

Also, what made you move up to a 2600? Any tangible benefits that you notice in gaming (if you do indeed game)?


----------



## Johan45

pez said:


> Good to know. I think I'll make it a point to save my settings to a TXT file and update. If it happened to fix the aforementioned issue for me, I think I'd be hard pressed to every update it again.
> 
> Also, what made you move up to a 2600? Any tangible benefits that you notice in gaming (if you do indeed game)?


I switched to the 2600 mostly because I had it. 1600X was nice no issues but I review for another site and had a handful of new Ryzen CPUs. The 2600 was a good sample 4.2 all core @ 1.3V that's the main reason I swapped and sold the 1600X while it still had value.


----------



## VicsPC

Johan45 said:


> The CHVI is NOT an expensive motherboard, that's another thing I'm sick of hearing in this thread. At launch, it was $50 cheaper than the top tier MSI and Giga boards.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using 6101 but honestly, I ran 1701 until I updated the CPU since it seemed to be the best for me at that time.


Actually in europe the VI was the most expensive motherboard on release. The Taichi for me was like 280€ the VI was 300€. The MSI and Gigabyte were also way below the price of the VI. Not sure where you got those facts from but it's not true sorry man. 300$ is expensive for a motherboard, we're not talking high end maximus cuz those are just completely over priced. Considering you can buy a x470 for around 150€ thats double the price. Here, the VII WIFI is the most expensive board, even more so then the Taichi Ultimate.


----------



## Johan45

VicsPC said:


> Actually in europe the VI was the most expensive motherboard on release. The Taichi for me was like 280€ the VI was 300€. The MSI and Gigabyte were also way below the price of the VI. Not sure where you got those facts from but it's not true sorry man. 300$ is expensive for a motherboard, we're not talking high end maximus cuz those are just completely over priced. Considering you can buy a x470 for around 150€ thats double the price. Here, the VII WIFI is the most expensive board, even more so then the Taichi Ultimate.


Wasn't like that here in North America the CHVI was $254 USD and the Giga Aorus GA-AX370- Gaming K7 and MSI X370 XPower Gaming Titanium were both $299. Can't explain the price variance but those were the prices in April last year


----------



## ggdfdgd3

hughjazz44 said:


> Leave it disabled. Actually, you can leave it on "Auto", because the "Auto" setting will make it disabled. Asus made that change a long time ago.
> 
> If you have a 2700X, however, you might enable it. I have a 2700X, and when it's on "Auto" or disabled, CPU temps are very high. Higher than what I believe the CPU is actually at, since the heatpipes on my Noctua are barely warm when HWinfo says my CPU is nearing a thermal shutdown. When I enable it, the temps seem to align with my old 1700X. Perhaps AMD made some sort of change between the first and second gen CPUs, or perhaps I'm slowly killing my 2700X. I guess I'll never know...
> 
> Edit: Also, for you 2nd gen Ryzen users, if you enabled SenseMI Skew, and the temps are reported lower, your Precision Boost Overdrive will grant you higher frequencies. With SenseMI Skew disabled, I have an all-core boost of about 3.9GHz. With SenseMI Skew enabled, I have an all-core boost of about 4.05 - 4.075GHz (It bounces back and forth). If I was liquid cooling, it would probably sustain 4.1GHz. And this is on Performance Enhancer Level 2, so no overclocks.


The Tdie temp should be correct with SenseMI Skew disabled and it is for me with a Noctua NH-D15 + 2700X. Also using sensemi skew will not only visually skew the temperature but it will also shift the thermal shutdown point! Are you 100% sure your cooler is mounted right and the "incorrect" temp readings aren't infact correct because if this is the case your CPU could be reaching dangerously high temps without you (or the CPU itself) realising this.


----------



## hughjazz44

ggdfdgd3 said:


> The Tdie temp should be correct with SenseMI Skew disabled and it is for me with a Noctua NH-D15 + 2700X. Also using sensemi skew will not only visually skew the temperature but it will also shift the thermal shutdown point! Are you 100% sure your cooler is mounted right and the "incorrect" temp readings aren't infact correct because if this is the case your CPU could be reaching dangerously high temps without you (or the CPU itself) realising this.


100% sure cooler is mounted properly. I have remounted this NH-U12S and also used a Corsair H150i Pro. They both had unusually high Tdie temps. With the Noctua, temps can easily reach into the 90s under Prime95 load, but the heatpipes are definitely not that hot.


----------



## BigT

I have the CVIE and I must say this has been a fantastic board. I have owned over 20 boards from mostly from Asus but some from MSI and some Gigabyte. I must say the look feel and amount of options in an Asus bios makes them in my opinion the best. I do agree there have been some issues with the bios for this board, such as the fan issue, but almost all boards I have owned have had some sort of bios issue. I have tried every bios release for the CVIE and most of them have had the fan issue. However I have noticed, if I don't use Aida64 I don't experience the issue. Hardware info and hardware monitor have not produced the issue for me. DC vs PWM mode never made a difference for me during my testing. I also use a fan hub. The advantage of fan hubs is the power is provided by a power supply connector and only the PWM and rpm feedback go to to board. This means there is no way your fan can ever turn off. This is good practice regardless of bios issues or no bios issues, because it puts less strain on the motherboard when using multiple fans. You don't want to draw to much current from those little headers on the board they are usually limited to half an amp. Silverstone makes a nice hub (CPF04) you can get on Amazon for really cheap. It looks nice and is easy to use. You can also get ones that are essentially just a harness with multiple leads on them. I have been using them for the past decade and would never go back. My suggestion for anyone concerned about the possibility of fans turning off would be to get a fan hub. and make sure you only have one program open at a time that can monitor system stats and make sure it is not Aida64.

I am sure we will get another bios release soon, especially when Zen2 gets here.


----------



## pez

IIRC, the headers on this board supply more than 0.5A. Even if not, I did at least ensure that my fans wouldn't overload them. I vaguely remember checking on this (especially since they have a dedicate AIO_pump header) as it was important to me to *not* buy a fan hub and be able to power my fans from the motherboard.

I have however tweaked my fan curve via BIOS and have left that in place with no issues.


----------



## VicsPC

Johan45 said:


> Wasn't like that here in North America the CHVI was $254 USD and the Giga Aorus GA-AX370- Gaming K7 and MSI X370 XPower Gaming Titanium were both $299. Can't explain the price variance but those were the prices in April last year


Yea i saw that, i was so tempted to have a friend ship me one over would have been a lot cheaper. Here in most European countries Asus is usually the most expensive. The Gaming titanium costs like 20€ more now but on release day i believe it was exactly the same price. Of course I'm only going by my retailer where I've bought probably a dozen x370/x470 boards all together. Even Asus GPUs here cost most then EVGA cards even. It's pretty crazy and no idea why it costs more here.


----------



## Fanu

Johan45 said:


> Wasn't like that here in North America the CHVI was $254 USD and the Giga Aorus GA-AX370- Gaming K7 and MSI X370 XPower Gaming Titanium were both $299. Can't explain the price variance but those were the prices in April last year


ASUS boards are the most expensive boards here in Europe - they have a premium pricing (up to 50€ more than MSI or gigabyte boards)

C6H was the most expensive X370 board (with most e/retailers), until release of C6E


----------



## Brko

Fanu said:


> ASUS boards are the most expensive boards here in Europe - they have a premium pricing (up to 50€ more than MSI or gigabyte boards)
> 
> C6H was the most expensive X370 board (with most e/retailers), until release of C6E


No it ain't. 2 boards were more expensive in Europe than C6H.
MSI X370 Xpower Titanium and ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming. Even at some point, ASRock X370 Taichi costed more or equal as C6H.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## VicsPC

Brko said:


> No it ain't. 2 boards were more expensive in Europe than C6H.
> MSI X370 Xpower Titanium and ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming. Even at some point, ASRock X370 Taichi costed more or equal as C6H.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Maybe in Croatia. On release day in France the Asus was the same price as the MSI. The Fatal1ty and Taichi here are like 30-40€ cheaper. For example, the VII WIFI is the most expensive X470 board my retailer has, even the Taichi Ultimate is 30€ cheaper. Asus GPUs here also cost more then their brothering cards. Looking at 1080s they are over 100€ more expensive and around 50€ more expensive then even EVGA.


----------



## Nekronata

Brko said:


> No it ain't. 2 boards were more expensive in Europe than C6H.
> MSI X370 Xpower Titanium and ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming. Even at some point, ASRock X370 Taichi costed more or equal as C6H.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Your aware, that Europe exists of more then one country? Also your local store isnt the pinical of evolution and prices.


----------



## Anty

Yup - in Poland MSI Titanium and ASROCK Pro Gaming were more expensive than C6H too. At early days of X370 ASROCK Taichi was also more expensive.


----------



## Remarc

sadly...2 mounth and there are still no new BIOS


----------



## herericc

Starting to get worried that ASUS has given up on this motherboard... 

Gigabyte K7 might have less VRM phases but at least it has a 1.0.0.4 release + it's sensors are MUCH more accurate than the VI.

wth ASUS, I paid premium for "the best" X370 motherboard to go with my 2700X and I'm very disappointed so far.

Even the awful granularity on the sensors is pretty pathetic, never seen a motherboard that had such bad resolution on it's measurements.


----------



## Kildar

herericc said:


> Starting to get worried that ASUS has given up on this motherboard...
> 
> Gigabyte K7 might have less VRM phases but at least it has a 1.0.0.4 release + it's sensors are MUCH more accurate than the VI.
> 
> Wth ASUS, I paid premium for "the best" X370 motherboard to go with my 2700X and I'm very disappointed so far.
> 
> Even the awful granularity on the sensors is pretty pathetic, never seen a motherboard that had such bad resolution on it's measurements.


They havn't released anything for the VII either.

I don't know what's going on....


----------



## HeroofTime

Well, would you look at that. ASUS not only brought *disappointment* to its customers through failed hardware and software engineering, but also brought *division* between its customer base.

All I have to say is, vote with your money next time. Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me. We're stuck with their product, so let's be hopeful and optimistic they'll release something that will redeem their reputation.


----------



## BoMbY

The only question remains: Which MB manufacturer does produce good boards, and doesn't suck with the support?


----------



## MishelLngelo

BoMbY said:


> The only question remains: Which MB manufacturer does produce good boards, and doesn't suck with the support?


My Prime x470 Pro is doing good, 0 problems now with newest BIOS, everything's working ti it's fullest.


----------



## elmor

I've been out of the office since mid-July and won't be back until the end of September. This means I'm not able to test/verify anything until then. Can someone help me summarize the issues with 6201 (already aware of fans going haywire)?


----------



## Manshonyagger

elmor said:


> I've been out of the office since mid-July and won't be back until the end of September. This means I'm not able to test/verify anything until then. Can someone help me summarize the issues with 6201 (already aware of fans going haywire)?


Thanks for your reply.

Sometimes the fans (and the pump, if controlled by bios) stopped working. Fan speed goes down to 0% and stay there.
In my system, this only happens at high load (encoding BluRays with Handbrake).
Never at normal load (office usage, surfing, etc.).

And because it only happens at high load it is so dangerous, the system is working on its limit and then suddenly there is no more cooling.

If I can contribute more to the problem solving (testing, etc), please let me know.


----------



## voreo

elmor said:


> I've been out of the office since mid-July and won't be back until the end of September. This means I'm not able to test/verify anything until then. Can someone help me summarize the issues with 6201 (already aware of fans going haywire)?


Hope that's been some good vacation 
Unless its still work as well XD


----------



## mtrai

elmor said:


> I've been out of the office since mid-July and won't be back until the end of September. This means I'm not able to test/verify anything until then. Can someone help me summarize the issues with 6201 (already aware of fans going haywire)?


Wow I hope everything is okay with you and your family.


----------



## MosterMenu

Manshonyagger said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Sometimes the fans (and the pump, if controlled by bios) stopped working. Fan speed goes down to 0% and stay there.
> In my system, this only happens at high load (encoding BluRays with Handbrake).
> Never at normal load (office usage, surfing, etc.).
> 
> And because it only happens at high load it is so dangerous, the system is working on its limit and then suddenly there is no more cooling.
> 
> If I can contribute more to the problem solving (testing, etc), please let me know.


well, doesn't happen for everyone you probably have a weird set up.
chassis Fans? CPU fans? (referring to the socket they are plugged into)
what are your bios settings? load them onto a USB and try and post them(the file that has all the settings logged in it),
learn to troubleshoot. learn how to share enough information to let others help you troubleshoot.

I've put my BIOS settings file on here so you can compare, I don't have any fan stop problems.
I can give more information if you need it.


----------



## Brko

VicsPC said:


> Maybe in Croatia. On release day in France the Asus was the same price as the MSI. The Fatal1ty and Taichi here are like 30-40€ cheaper. For example, the VII WIFI is the most expensive X470 board my retailer has, even the Taichi Ultimate is 30€ cheaper. Asus GPUs here also cost more then their brothering cards. Looking at 1080s they are over 100€ more expensive and around 50€ more expensive then even EVGA.





Nekronata said:


> Your aware, that Europe exists of more then one country? Also your local store isnt the pinical of evolution and prices.


I am talking about Amazon.de, Mindfactory, CaseKing etc... l buy hardware from Germany/Austria/Italy even Slovenia, not within Croatia because in Croatia prices are commonly 15% at least more expensive, especially within MSAN group which is main Asus distributor and partner here.

Asus can be expensive at local brand dealers. But if you look bigger EU etailers, you will see that it isn't so.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Manshonyagger

MosterMenu said:


> I've put my BIOS settings file on here so you can compare, I don't have any fan stop problems.
> I can give more information if you need it.


Thank you, I compare it with my settings.


----------



## DiscoSubmarine

i also had the fan/pump issue, the way i fixed it was by setting AI OC tuner to auto and disabling super IO clock skew.
it also happened at idle, not just under load.
i also updated to the newest beta version of hwinfo64 which disables ASUS WMI support, but i can't recall when exactly so that might just be coincidence. i've also heard of people having the issue with no monitoring software installed, so i doubt it's relevant.

either way i've had no issues since making the above changes. i'm not sure which one fixed it since i changed them all at around the same time, but i strongly suspect that the culprit is the super IO clock skew.
i'm afraid to touch anything lest the problem comes back, but if anyone who still has the problem would like to science it and see exactly which one if any of those fixes the problem, it might be helpful to elmor/other users.


----------



## 1usmus

hi guys, I have not been to the office for half a year 
How are you doing? Many problems?
not stable overclocking? fans stop? information from sensors not correctly show?

buy our new product  it has the same problems, but color of the box is different

if anyone does not understand this irony, the company does not consist of one person, you are deceived

for me , 6XXX is the worst thing that was released for the year on CH6


----------



## BoMbY

MishelLngelo said:


> My Prime x470 Pro is doing good, 0 problems now with newest BIOS, everything's working ti it's fullest.


It was more a rhetorical question: In my experience all MB manufacturers pretty much suck at something, and pretty much all of them suck with the support. I keep buying Asus because they suck the least. Elmor did pretty good when he was around, but usually I would expect a good company to care that much about all their products, all the time ...


----------



## MishelLngelo

BoMbY said:


> It was more a rhetorical question: In my experience all MB manufacturers pretty much suck at something, and pretty much all of them suck with the support. I keep buying Asus because they suck the least. Elmor did pretty good when he was around, but usually I would expect a good company to care that much about all their products, all the time ...


Support is atrocious across the board. They are all guilty.


----------



## Ryoz

elmor said:


> I've been out of the office since mid-July and won't be back until the end of September. This means I'm not able to test/verify anything until then. Can someone help me summarize the issues with 6201 (already aware of fans going haywire)?


these are a few issue i experience with 6201



Ryoz said:


> Fan control with 6201 will randomly ramp up and down the fan for no reason. only reboot fix it.
> 
> first time get this issue with C6H.
> 
> Noctua standard and industrial PWM fan on CPU, CPU OPT and chassis 2.





Ryoz said:


> just discover this as well, ROG LED will disable the casing power led. this is not happen in previous bios.





Ryoz said:


> after flash to 6201 and using hwinfo 5.84, windows is reporting these error in system event log
> 
> AMLI: ACPI BIOS is attempting to read from an illegal IO port address (0x40), which lies in the 0x40 - 0x43 protected address range. This could lead to system instability. Please contact your system vendor for technical assistance.
> 
> AMLI: ACPI BIOS is attempting to write to an illegal IO port address (0x40), which lies in the 0x40 - 0x43 protected address range. This could lead to system instability. Please contact your system vendor for technical assistance.
> 
> Windows 10 x64 1803


----------



## hughjazz44

I'd like to throw my hat in the ring:

I preordered my C6H, and thus received the "Self-Bricking Edition". I've been using this board since day one, and it still works fine. Not everyone is having problems. If I had to do it over again, I would still buy this board.

Unlike a lot of people, I have most things set to "Auto", and then I just USE my computer for normal things. I don't leave Aida, HWinfo, AI Suite, Ryzen Master, etc all running simultaneously and fret over voltage readings that are off by 0.001V. A lot of people just need to get over most of the issues and realize that the grass is NOT greener on the other side.


----------



## Deyjandi

hughjazz44 said:


> I'd like to throw my hat in the ring:
> 
> I preordered my C6H, and thus received the "Self-Bricking Edition". I've been using this board since day one, and it still works fine. Not everyone is having problems. If I had to do it over again, I would still buy this board.
> 
> Unlike a lot of people, I have most things set to "Auto", and then I just USE my computer for normal things. I don't leave Aida, HWinfo, AI Suite, Ryzen Master, etc all running simultaneously and fret over voltage readings that are off by 0.001V. A lot of people just need to get over most of the issues and realize that the grass is NOT greener on the other side.


what are you doing on a forum like overclock.net then?


----------



## hughjazz44

Deyjandi said:


> hughjazz44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to throw my hat in the ring:
> 
> I preordered my C6H, and thus received the "Self-Bricking Edition". I've been using this board since day one, and it still works fine. Not everyone is having problems. If I had to do it over again, I would still buy this board.
> 
> Unlike a lot of people, I have most things set to "Auto", and then I just USE my computer for normal things. I don't leave Aida, HWinfo, AI Suite, Ryzen Master, etc all running simultaneously and fret over voltage readings that are off by 0.001V. A lot of people just need to get over most of the issues and realize that the grass is NOT greener on the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> what are you doing on a forum like overclock.net then?
Click to expand...

Originally, to get prerelease BIOSes. Back in the beginning of Zen, memory support was almost non-existent, so every new BIOS was critical. 

I still check back now again to see if anything is going on.


----------



## hurricane28

1usmus said:


> hi guys, I have not been to the office for half a year
> How are you doing? Many problems?
> not stable overclocking? fans stop? information from sensors not correctly show?
> 
> buy our new product  it has the same problems, but color of the box is different
> 
> if anyone does not understand this irony, the company does not consist of one person, you are deceived
> 
> for me , 6XXX is the worst thing that was released for the year on CH6


lol, i totally get than man. 

Its not all Elmor's fault tho, its Asus themselves man. 

I have no issues with my C7H wifi tho, at least not the same as on the C6H.


----------



## porschedrifter

1usmus said:


> hi guys, I have not been to the office for half a year
> How are you doing? Many problems?
> not stable overclocking? fans stop? information from sensors not correctly show?
> 
> buy our new product  it has the same problems, but color of the box is different
> 
> if anyone does not understand this irony, the company does not consist of one person, you are deceived
> 
> for me , 6XXX is the worst thing that was released for the year on CH6



YUP! 100%. I've reported it a few times to Asus, as well as through the bios bug form, notta word back or anything, and that was back when it was first released. It's really BS it's taking this long and has been this silent.


----------



## porschedrifter

MosterMenu said:


> well, doesn't happen for everyone you probably have a weird set up.
> chassis Fans? CPU fans? (referring to the socket they are plugged into)
> what are your bios settings? load them onto a USB and try and post them(the file that has all the settings logged in it),
> learn to troubleshoot. learn how to share enough information to let others help you troubleshoot.
> 
> I've put my BIOS settings file on here so you can compare, I don't have any fan stop problems.
> I can give more information if you need it.



Happens to a lot more than you realize. I think you are being a bit dismissive. It's not easy to catch unless you are present and realize it.
I don't have a weird set up. Unless you see a water pump and some dc fans as "weird"


----------



## Krisztias

Ryoz said:


> AMLI: ACPI BIOS is attempting to read from an illegal IO port address (0x40), which lies in the 0x40 - 0x43 protected address range. This could lead to system instability. Please contact your system vendor for technical assistance.
> 
> AMLI: ACPI BIOS is attempting to write to an illegal IO port address (0x40), which lies in the 0x40 - 0x43 protected address range. This could lead to system instability. Please contact your system vendor for technical assistance.
> 
> Windows 10 x64 1803


I get this too


----------



## hurricane28

I got that error message too. Its caused by Asus faulty implementation of the on board chip and can indeed cause instability or weird cursor behavior. 

This can only be resolved by new BIOS from Asus.. I know this because with previous BIOS i got the same and now with the newest BIOS i no longer have the issue.. 

As for fan issue, i don't think they can or will solve the issue. No matter what they say, i think its a mix of hardware and coding issue with cannot be solved by BIOS alone. They are trying to fix this problem for over 5 years now.. Its the only manufacturer that has problems like this which is ridiculous as they should have solved this simple issue years ago..


----------



## Plissken

I don't have any fan issues with 6001 (which I'm using atm) but with 6101 and the latest 6201 yes. So the issue CAN be solved in some way. Using a NH-U12S SE-AM4.


----------



## hurricane28

I had it on all the BIOS's and even on my ancient 990FX Sabertooth motherboard.. The issue is or hardware level or its Assus that screws up with their new BIOS.. 

As simple as that. I think its an combination of the 2 to be honest. 

They claim for over a year that they know what the problem is and how to solve it, so the question becomes, why didn't they fix it already?


----------



## Seth-01

Hello guys, since i flashed 6201 bios, my Ryzen Master ask me to reboot on every change. If i change coef from 31.75 to 32.00 and apply, the software ask me to reboot. On 3501 bios i had never this issue.

Any idea ?

Thx and sorry for poor english


----------



## Ryoz

Plissken said:


> I don't have any fan issues with 6001 (which I'm using atm) but with 6101 and the latest 6201 yes. So the issue CAN be solved in some way. Using a NH-U12S SE-AM4.


for me, i don't have fan issue with any previous bios including 6101.

it only happen in 6201.


----------



## Fanu

does this board have PBO with latest BIOS ? 

under AMD CBS settings I managed to find precision boost (or something similar), before entering the menu I had to accept some AMD EULA (or whatever agreement it was saying I take full responsibility for any damages to CPU) and only then could I enable precision boost

imo it is better then using performance levels 1&2

I've manually OCed memory (unfortunately I cannot get it stable over 3200MHz, even tho its b-die) and set:

AI Overclock tuner: default
performance bias: none
core performance boost: enable
negative voltage offset: 0.1V 

I get all core simultaneous boost up to 4.1~ghz and each core is capable of reaching 4.3~ghz but CPU temps and voltages are lower (voltage doesnt go over 1.4V) compared to using PE1/2 


*btw I was able to set the negative voltage offset between values of 0.45 and 0.1V, but now I cannot anymore - if I enter any value between those two, value will automatically change to 0.4500 (and numbers will be red) - what the hell?*

is it due to some other BIOS setting ?


----------



## elmor

*BIOS/AGESA update*

There are issues with the newer AGESA versions which requires additional patching, QVL and user advisories. The current plan is to base next release on 1.0.0.6 which is not yet available from AMD/AMI. Hopefully it will be ready end of September or early October.

*SIO/Fan issues summary*

- Caused by software accessing the SIO for temp/voltage/fan readings
- AIDA64/AiSuite/CPU-Z/HWInfo/SIV are all affected to various degrees
- Without any monitoring software running, the fans should work as expected
- The fix is to let the monitoring software rely on an ACPI WMI BIOS interface for safe access
- The current ACPI WMI implementation still has issues, I'm waiting for a fully working beta BIOS
- After a fully working BIOS with ACPI WMI is released, all monitoring software is required to use the new interface
- If a monitoring software is not using the new interface, it will still cause issues



Manshonyagger said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Sometimes the fans (and the pump, if controlled by bios) stopped working. Fan speed goes down to 0% and stay there.
> In my system, this only happens at high load (encoding BluRays with Handbrake).
> Never at normal load (office usage, surfing, etc.).
> 
> And because it only happens at high load it is so dangerous, the system is working on its limit and then suddenly there is no more cooling.
> 
> If I can contribute more to the problem solving (testing, etc), please let me know.



Are you running any monitoring software in the background, like AiSuite/AIDA64/HWInfo/CPU-Z? Without software monitoring, these issues should not happen. I believe this is the same old problem.




voreo said:


> Hope that's been some good vacation
> Unless its still work as well XD





mtrai said:


> Wow I hope everything is okay with you and your family.



Thanks, we're fine 



Ryoz said:


> these are a few issue i experience with 6201


Fan control ramping up/down
- I'd have to test and see this for myself, not able to do so until October.

ROG LED disabling case power LED
- I believe this was part of the stealth mode implementation. It's a matter of preference, not sure it will be changed.

AMLI error
- Are you running any monitoring software when this error occurs? Does it happen if you don't use one?



Fanu said:


> *btw I was able to set the negative voltage offset between values of 0.45 and 0.1V, but now I cannot anymore - if I enter any value between those two, value will automatically change to 0.4500 (and numbers will be red) - what the hell?*
> 
> is it due to some other BIOS setting ?


Can someone else verify this happens?


----------



## Fanu

elmor said:


> Can someone else verify this happens?


when I get home I will record a video of it happening (so you can see rest of my settings on extreme tweaker page) 

I am literally unable to enter any value between 0.4500 and 0.1V without it automatically changing to 0.4500 (and numbers turn red then) - I'm on C6E

also can you confirm that C6H/E have PBO ? thank you!


----------



## skline00

elmor, thank you for the reply. Glad your family is well.


----------



## Plissken

To me the Fan control ramping up/down happens even without any monitoring software running.

That is the exact issue (very annoying...unbareable) I have with 6101 and 6201 but not with 6001.


----------



## matthew87

The other thing that annoys me is when removing Asus' AI suite it still leaves the services installed and running. I was trying to figure out why my fans were ramping despite Q Fan control and all fan controls settings being disabled in BIOS and no fan control software installed in Windows....Yeah... the Asus fan control service was still installed in addition to others from the AI suite, still registered and running in Windows despite the program having been uninstalled 12+ months ago. 

Another laughable one was Asus' MemTweak program's uninstall was actually broken. When trying to uninstall the program it failed with an error "could not find C:\Program". Dug through the registry and found the uninstall string Asus wrote to the registry was missing the starting " to close the file path "C:\Program Files (x86)". 


Seriously, how hard is it for Asus, a multi billion dollar company, to write program installers that can install and remove themselves cleanly...


----------



## MishelLngelo

matthew87 said:


> The other thing that annoys me is when removing Asus' AI suite it still leaves the services installed and running. I was trying to figure out why my fans were ramping despite Q Fan control and all fan controls settings being disabled in BIOS and no fan control software installed in Windows....Yeah... the Asus fan control service was still installed in addition to others from the AI suite, still registered and running in Windows despite the program having been uninstalled 12+ months ago.
> 
> Another laughable one was Asus' MemTweak program's uninstall was actually broken. When trying to uninstall the program it failed with an error "could not find C:\Program". Dug through the registry and found the uninstall string Asus wrote to the registry was missing the starting " to close the file path "C:\Program Files (x86)".
> 
> 
> Seriously, how hard is it for Asus, a multi billion dollar company, to write program installers that can install and remove themselves cleanly...


Just use Revo Uninstaller on extreme cleaning. It's even better when you install a program thru it.


----------



## matthew87

I'm more then happy doing it manually. My job is as a SCCM and SOE specialist so I know my way around the registry well. But it's work I should never have to do. I can't recall in recent years any other programs I've used this badly slapped together. This isn't win98 or XP era, but Asus' efforts certainly remind me of them. 

just laughable that Asus can't even configure uninstall strings correctly. Stuff like that is so obvious if basic testing was performed prior to release it would have been picked up. 

The Asus fan service was not only running but had a config xml file that it was reading that still pertained config data of the one time I used and configured it....

Might be worth others checking if the Asus fan service is still present and effecting their fan behaviour. It didn't even tweak for me until I saw in HWInfo chassis fans ramping up and down without explanation. I thought it was my new corsair Aio cooler that was a bit zealous and noisy under load. No, it was the motherboard randomly deciding to ignore bios settings.


----------



## MishelLngelo

matthew87 said:


> I'm more then happy doing it manually. My job is as a SCCM and SOE specialist so I know my way around the registry well. But it's work I should never have to do. I can't recall in recent years any other programs I've used this badly slapped together. This isn't win98 or XP era, but Asus' efforts certainly remind me of them.
> 
> just laughable that Asus can't even configure uninstall strings correctly. Stuff like that is so obvious if basic testing was performed prior to release it would have been picked up.
> 
> The Asus fan service was not only running but had a config xml file that it was reading that still pertained config data of the one time I used and configured it....


AI Suite is garbage but there are many other programs that do not uninstall gracefully, beside (not)doing that, it doesn't even return to defaults after exit. AOD wasn't any good for settings either but only for following temps. Ryzen Master isn't that good either.


----------



## R71800XSS

elmor said:


> I've been out of the office since mid-July and won't be back until the end of September. This means I'm not able to test/verify anything until then. Can someone help me summarize the issues with 6201 (already aware of fans going haywire)?


1701 -> +stable, not cold boot (only this by now)
3502 -> -stable, cold boot again and some BSOD.
6201 -> unstable 3000 and 3200 with dual rank at least, cold boot again, some BSOD and fans ok.

Please Elmor, better support for 32 (2x16) dual rank b-die and 16x4 Gb. Try this please P/N: F4-3200C14D-32GTZ and add to new BIOS profile.

THANKS.


----------



## Fanu

@elmor

here is the video of me being unable to set negative voltage between 0.45 and 0.1 range

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1fD2pI0wcHPsY9qcJtA7WloQ1mU0o8XCR/view?usp=sharing

and attached are my bios settings


----------



## MosterMenu

Fanu said:


> @elmor
> 
> here is the video of me being unable to set negative voltage between 0.45 and 0.1 range
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1fD2pI0wcHPsY9qcJtA7WloQ1mU0o8XCR/view?usp=sharing
> 
> and attached are my bios settings


It might be one of those values that need the full number of digits input to be able to set.
Try setting the value using the + and - keys?



UPDATE on this, after watching your vid I see you enter .1 and it works fine. and it accepts it when you input .4...

You are getting the RED 0.45000 because that is the maximum negative (or positive) offset amount .8 and .6 are obviously going to exceed this amount and so it sets the default max. There isn't a problem. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1fD2pI0wcHPsY9qcJtA7WloQ1mU0o8XCR/view?t=12s This shows the point at 0:12 where it accepts 0.4


----------



## Fanu

is 0.45 really the max offset value?


----------



## MosterMenu

Fanu said:


> is 0.45 really the max offset value?


 You won't be able to boot anywhere near -.45v offset (I tried -.3v and got the same result)had to clear CMOS., nothing but 19 on the Qcode and a black screen.
This fan crap is nothing even with programs that measure temps I haven't had a problem Latest BIOS is fine and if you're having problems with it, please post BIOS settings like FANU here and a video would be nice. 
See how we got to the bottom of that? 

You guys have been winging about fan stops and crap for weeks, saying it's dangerous and stuff, please.
the CPU will throttle and before any damage is possible.
Say the programs you are using, give adequate information, learn how to troubleshoot or get a Mac or a dell or something.


----------



## Ryoz

elmor said:


> *BIOS/AGESA update*
> AMLI error
> - Are you running any monitoring software when this error occurs? Does it happen if you don't use one?


yup, in 6201, running hwinfo.

if not running hwinfo, this error is not happen.


----------



## Fanu

MosterMenu said:


> You won't be able to boot anywhere near -.45v offset (I tried -.3v and got the same result)had to clear CMOS., nothing but 19 on the Qcode and a black screen.


I am certain I was able to enter values like 0.8 or 0.9 without issues before

its just odd that all of a sudden I cannot anymore - might be cause I enabled PBO? will try disabling that and see if it lets me mess with higher offset values

and yeah, I cannot set any values over 0.1125 and be able to boot without issues..

edit
nah, disabling PBO does nothing, there's still negative offset limit

either way I am really happy with quality of this board and the way I am able to push my 2700X using air cooling - max stable negative offset is 0.1185, CPU voltage during load does not go over 1.4V
I am running into no issues that I can notice


----------



## kazama

R71800XSS said:


> 1701 -> +stable, not cold boot (only this by now)
> 3502 -> -stable, cold boot again and some BSOD.
> 6201 -> unstable 3000 and 3200 with dual rank at least, cold boot again, some BSOD and fans ok.
> 
> Please Elmor, better support for 32 (2x16) dual rank b-die and 16x4 Gb. Try this please P/N: F4-3200C14D-32GTZ and add to new BIOS profile.
> 
> THANKS.


Totally agree with 6201, my mems the same with rgb.

3008 was better for me 6xxx so bad.


----------



## MosterMenu

kazama said:


> Totally agree with 6201, my mems the same with rgb.
> 
> 3008 was better for me 6xxx so bad.



Your post history shows you've always had picky ram, just unlucky. Latest Bios is good, doesn't work for you? Downgrade


----------



## Runis

elmor said:


> *SIO/Fan issues summary*
> 
> - Caused by software accessing the SIO for temp/voltage/fan readings
> - AIDA64/AiSuite/CPU-Z/HWInfo/SIV are all affected to various degrees
> - Without any monitoring software running, the fans should work as expected
> - The fix is to let the monitoring software rely on an ACPI WMI BIOS interface for safe access
> - The current ACPI WMI implementation still has issues, I'm waiting for a fully working beta BIOS
> - After a fully working BIOS with ACPI WMI is released, all monitoring software is required to use the new interface
> - If a monitoring software is not using the new interface, it will still cause issues



How about my fans (SU1225FD12M-RHP) unable of being detected (calibration) for their manufacturer speeds (that work when tested independently)?
They are detected for ~600-1200 RPM (both PWM and DC) while they should work at ~300-1200 RPM.
On the other hand, some Noctuas NF-R8 redux-1800 PWM that should work ~325 - 1800 RPM they are detected (and work without problems) at ~210-1800 RPM.


----------



## Manshonyagger

elmor said:


> *BIOS/AGESA update*
> Are you running any monitoring software in the background, like AiSuite/AIDA64/HWInfo/CPU-Z? Without software monitoring, these issues should not happen. I believe this is the same old problem.


Yes, AIDA64.


----------



## MosterMenu

Runis said:


> How about my fans (SU1225FD12M-RHP) unable of being detected (calibration) for their manufacturer speeds (that work when tested independently)?
> They are detected for ~600-1200 RPM (both PWM and DC) while they should work at ~300-1200 RPM.
> On the other hand, some Noctuas NF-R8 redux-1800 PWM that should work ~325 - 1800 RPM they are detected (and work without problems) at ~210-1800 RPM.


They may be rated to run that low but depending on their flow they may be unable to sustain spinning at that speed.

200 would be the speed they move at the lowest input with zero resistance, but if there is resistance, at lowest input there would be no movement so, it measures where the lowest input that can sustain movement is.
your fans would probably stop spinning if they were told to spin at 210 rpm because there is resistance (maybe a filter?)

Also I Think the calibration thing for fans on this motherboard measures the frequency and load of the fans to give optimal life to the fans (a fan not spinning fast enough for the power being driven through it is gonna die young)(a PWM motor given too low of a frequency for the load will burn out faster than one driven at a higher frequency)


----------



## elguero

Has anyone used ecc memory on this board?


----------



## PamelaH

did you try f6 in the bios to set fan off


----------



## Tobor

MosterMenu said:


> They may be rated to run that low but depending on their flow they may be unable to sustain spinning at that speed.
> 
> a fan not spinning fast enough for the power being driven through it is gonna die young
> 
> a PWM motor given too low of a frequency for the load will burn out faster than one driven at a higher frequency)


Actually I need to side with Runis here as I have similar type experience, with different fan model. If I run QFAN Tuning in BIOS, it sets the minimum PWM % to something like 30% which means 950 RPM or so. However, these fans are rated for much lower minimum RPM and do start and spin just fine already at 5% which gives me about 400 RPM or so (can't remember the exact PWM % and RPM numbers, they are in this thread in an earlier post I made but this but these numbers are "about right").

To further "prove the point", I tested the same with AISuite and with it the minimum PWM % after running tuning was something like 7% or so. Just a personal choice but I do not like AISuite (or similar type software from any other vendors either) so that is not an option for me.

Voltage controller FANs are a bit trickier in the sense that while the FAN itself could start and run on a very low voltage, the RPM sensing might not work correctly at such a low voltage so to the SIO / BIOS it could look like the FAN is spinning erratically / not spinning at all.

And perhaps nitpcking, so my aplogies already in advance, but I think PWM FAN motor drive does run at constant frequency i.e. as the PWM name implies, pulse width is modified but frequency remains constant.

Not 100% sure about this though as I suspect that the PWM signal is probably "not passed through as such", it is used just as control signal and a separate controller in the FAN actually drives the FAN motor.

This is though based on just taking apart one old PWM FAN which died. Inside there was a relatively complex IC, 16 pins if I remember correctly, and while I could not find a data sheet for it, I did find some discussion about it on a Russian forum and with the help of Google translate, it appeared that it was an IC that was designed for driving brushless motors.

The PWM input on it was just "a logical control" and I think it had also additional controls available i.e. some of the pins on it were control inputs that could be used to smoothen / round the actual motor drive pulse to be able to adjust the FAN vibration and noise characteristics. I think the IC also used a fan position sensor, which as a by-product produced the mandatory RPM signal output from the FAN, to control / time the motor drive pulses.

And last but not least, while I would like BIOS QFAN Tuning to work better, it is absolutely not a show stopper or even a big deal for me, just a "nice to have, fix it if you don't have any better things to do". I am quite happy with the quick and dirty hack approach I did, to be able to set the minimum PWM % to any value I want, and some forum members have also released modded BIOS versions which should allow one to do the same.


----------



## MosterMenu

Tobor said:


> Actually I need to side with Runis here as I have similar type experience, with different fan model. If I run QFAN Tuning in BIOS, it sets the minimum PWM % to something like 30% which means 950 RPM or so. However, these fans are rated for much lower minimum RPM and do start and spin just fine already at 5% which gives me about 400 RPM or so (can't remember the exact PWM % and RPM numbers, they are in this thread in an earlier post I made but this but these numbers are "about right").
> 
> To further "prove the point", I tested the same with AISuite and with it the minimum PWM % after running tuning was something like 7% or so. Just a personal choice but I do not like AISuite (or similar type software from any other vendors either) so that is not an option for me.
> 
> Voltage controller FANs are a bit trickier in the sense that while the FAN itself could start and run on a very low voltage, the RPM sensing might not work correctly at such a low voltage so to the SIO / BIOS it could look like the FAN is spinning erratically / not spinning at all.
> 
> And perhaps nitpcking, so my aplogies already in advance, but I think PWM FAN motor drive does run at constant frequency i.e. as the PWM name implies, pulse width is modified but frequency remains constant.
> 
> Not 100% sure about this though as I suspect that the PWM signal is probably "not passed through as such", it is used just as control signal and a separate controller in the FAN actually drives the FAN motor.
> 
> This is though based on just taking apart one old PWM FAN which died. Inside there was a relatively complex IC, 16 pins if I remember correctly, and while I could not find a data sheet for it, I did find some discussion about it on a Russian forum and with the help of Google translate, it appeared that it was an IC that was designed for driving brushless motors.
> 
> The PWM input on it was just "a logical control" and I think it had also additional controls available i.e. some of the pins on it were control inputs that could be used to smoothen / round the actual motor drive pulse to be able to adjust the FAN vibration and noise characteristics. I think the IC also used a fan position sensor, which as a by-product produced the mandatory RPM signal output from the FAN, to control / time the motor drive pulses.
> 
> And last but not least, while I would like BIOS QFAN Tuning to work better, it is absolutely not a show stopper or even a big deal for me, just a "nice to have, fix it if you don't have any better things to do". I am quite happy with the quick and dirty hack approach I did, to be able to set the minimum PWM % to any value I want, and some forum members have also released modded BIOS versions which should allow one to do the same.


I didn't get anything out of that, except that you share an opinion with the other guy and you have done a little research on PWM fans (I guess when I said frequency I meant pulse width.)
thanks for the post, it goes nicely with the last 50 pages of rot.


----------



## pez

MosterMenu said:


> I didn't get anything out of that, except that you share an opinion with the other guy and you have done a little research on PWM fans (I guess when I said frequency I meant pulse width.)
> thanks for the post, it goes nicely with the last 50 pages of rot.


The BIOS fan control not allowing the fan to go down to its' minimum rated RPM is the issue. Elmor asked people to report issues and he's doing that. Guess that gives you grounds for that terrible attitude, though.


----------



## Manshonyagger

The RPM of my Noctua NF-A14 PWM go BIOS controlled down to ~300 RPM.
Before that I had Phanteks PH-F140MP which never go under ~500 RPM.


----------



## hughjazz44

Plissken said:


> To me the Fan control ramping up/down happens even without any monitoring software running.
> 
> That is the exact issue (very annoying...unbareable) I have with 6101 and 6201 but not with 6001.


Increase the fan smoothing time and it'll stop doing that. Ryzen does this weird thing where it constantly has small temp spikes.


----------



## pez

hughjazz44 said:


> Increase the fan smoothing time and it'll stop doing that. Ryzen does this weird thing where it constantly has small temp spikes.


Is this in the BIOS? I'll have to check this option out myself as I've noticed my fans be over reactive to small loads at certain times.


----------



## SNAiL3R

Yes its an option under the monitoring section in the bios.


----------



## hughjazz44

pez said:


> Is this in the BIOS? I'll have to check this option out myself as I've noticed my fans be over reactive to small loads at certain times.


Yes, it's in the BIOS. The default is 0 seconds, so the fans will instantly react to a change in temperature. If you change it to 6.4 seconds (I have mine set this way) it will take 6.4 seconds for the change to happen, and since the spikes are shorter than that, the fans won't ramp up and then back down.


----------



## pez

SNAiL3R said:


> Yes its an option under the monitoring section in the bios.





hughjazz44 said:


> Yes, it's in the BIOS. The default is 0 seconds, so the fans will instantly react to a change in temperature. If you change it to 6.4 seconds (I have mine set this way) it will take 6.4 seconds for the change to happen, and since the spikes are shorter than that, the fans won't ramp up and then back down.


Nice. I feel like I saw it and didn't pay any mind to it or could think of what it'd apply to...but now I know. Appreciate you guys--I'll give this a test today when I get home.


----------



## porschedrifter

matthew87 said:


> The other thing that annoys me is when removing Asus' AI suite it still leaves the services installed and running. I was trying to figure out why my fans were ramping despite Q Fan control and all fan controls settings being disabled in BIOS and no fan control software installed in Windows....Yeah... the Asus fan control service was still installed in addition to others from the AI suite, still registered and running in Windows despite the program having been uninstalled 12+ months ago.
> 
> Another laughable one was Asus' MemTweak program's uninstall was actually broken. When trying to uninstall the program it failed with an error "could not find C:\Program". Dug through the registry and found the uninstall string Asus wrote to the registry was missing the starting " to close the file path "C:\Program Files (x86)".
> 
> 
> Seriously, how hard is it for Asus, a multi billion dollar company, to write program installers that can install and remove themselves cleanly...



There's always been this utility https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?95038-AI-Suite-3-cleaner




elmor said:


> *BIOS/AGESA update*
> 
> There are issues with the newer AGESA versions which requires additional patching, QVL and user advisories. The current plan is to base next release on 1.0.0.6 which is not yet available from AMD/AMI. Hopefully it will be ready end of September or early October.
> 
> *SIO/Fan issues summary*
> 
> - Caused by software accessing the SIO for temp/voltage/fan readings
> - AIDA64/AiSuite/CPU-Z/HWInfo/SIV are all affected to various degrees
> 
> Can someone else verify this happens?



Yup, running HWinfo here. But the previous bios version has ZERO issues with the fans randomly stopping. Also, is there an option in HWinfo to force it to use only WMI interface to stop that from happening?


----------



## porschedrifter

double post.... How are you guys today?


And wait.... Or IS Elmor actually the only person at Asus doing bioses for the CH6? lmao


----------



## elmor

porschedrifter said:


> double post.... How are you guys today?
> 
> 
> And wait.... Or IS Elmor actually the only person at Asus doing bioses for the CH6? lmao



No, I'm a hardware engineer not a BIOS coder. I can only try to find the cause for reported issues and ask to have them fixed.


----------



## LicSqualo

Elmor, thank you for your support. Really appreciated. 
I use SIV for many years to control all my fans connected to Corsair controllers, until now. No issues to report for the 4 fan connected with a splitter in the motherboard header.
Using always the last bios available (6201 for now). 
Waiting a new bios with the new agesa only to try to raise the IF to 1800 Mhz, with my Ryzen 1700.


----------



## articuno1au

@elmor
Adding to LicSqualo's point: Thanks a ton for keeping on keeping on with this board, and helping us out.

Not a huge fan of some things of Asus are doing, but you've been excellent.


----------



## hurricane28

elmor said:


> No, I'm a hardware engineer not a BIOS coder. I can only try to find the cause for reported issues and ask to have them fixed.


Hardware and R&D engineer at Asus ROG, correct? 

In that case, why did you went silent for way to long and didn't provide us any information? You also claimed to know what the problem with the fans is but yet ask for people feed back regarding this issue..?

I mean, we discussed this and other issues regarding the sensors in private some time ago the same with The Stilt and Mumak and we all agreed that its the sensor itself that is erratic.. later you changed the story and said its the software that isn't reading the sensor correctly etc. etc. 

Pls tell us what you found and what is causing this erratic behavior as we do have the right to know the truth. IF you can't tell us we respect that but don't go silent all of a sudden, that ain't cool man.

I personally think that its the IT sensor's fault as it was the same sensor that gave problems on other motherboards like my 990FX and some other ROG boards but Asus bought so much sensors that they can't go back and now try to fix it via software as You simply can't just pull the sensor off and put another one on it.

Me and among other users are confused, pls help us here.


----------



## elmor

hurricane28 said:


> Hardware and R&D engineer at Asus ROG, correct?
> 
> In that case, why did you went silent for way to long and didn't provide us any information? You also claimed to know what the problem with the fans is but yet ask for people feed back regarding this issue..?
> 
> I mean, we discussed this and other issues regarding the sensors in private some time ago the same with The Stilt and Mumak and we all agreed that its the sensor itself that is erratic.. later you changed the story and said its the software that isn't reading the sensor correctly etc. etc.
> 
> Pls tell us what you found and what is causing this erratic behavior as we do have the right to know the truth. IF you can't tell us we respect that but don't go silent all of a sudden, that ain't cool man.
> 
> I personally think that its the IT sensor's fault as it was the same sensor that gave problems on other motherboards like my 990FX and some other ROG boards but Asus bought so much sensors that they can't go back and now try to fix it via software as You simply can't just pull the sensor off and put another one on it.
> 
> Me and among other users are confused, pls help us here.



There has been no new BIOS releases for quite some time, I've simply had no updates for you guys. If you need help with specific issues or just someone to talk to, that's not really my job. In fact, replying on this forum or end user support is not part of my job. I'm not here in any kind of official capacity. If this is the only way you can get support or information, that's of course not good. But it's not my responsibility and there's nothing I can do to change that (believe me, I've tried). 

You can't combine all fan issues or erroneous readings mentioned in this thread and assume they're happening for the same reason. For example previous problems with fan calibrations have nothing to do with the SIO readings being corrupted and causing fans to get stuck or stop spinning. Offsets on SIO voltage readings are also a separate issue, which has been mitigated on C7H by instead providing a reading directly from the controller via the EC.

I do have a solution for the "SIO corruption" issue, but I never expected it would take this long to implement properly. It should have been released over 6 months ago, if not more. You have to realize that there are many people involved in developing and approving something like this, and compared to other development tasks this has had low priority.

Since I'm an employee of this company, I can't freely just tell you all information about what we're doing. However, I believe I've been more than forthcoming on most topics.


----------



## Kildar

elmor said:


> There has been no new BIOS releases for quite some time, I've simply had no updates for you guys. If you need help with specific issues or just someone to talk to, that's not really my job. In fact, replying on this forum or end user support is not part of my job. I'm not here in any kind of official capacity. If this is the only way you can get support or information, that's of course not good. But it's not my responsibility and there's nothing I can do to change that (believe me, I've tried).
> 
> You can't combine all fan issues or erroneous readings mentioned in this thread and assume they're happening for the same reason. For example previous problems with fan calibrations have nothing to do with the SIO readings being corrupted and causing fans to get stuck or stop spinning. Offsets on SIO voltage readings are also a separate issue, which has been mitigated on C7H by instead providing a reading directly from the controller via the EC.
> 
> I do have a solution for the "SIO corruption" issue, but I never expected it would take this long to implement properly. It should have been released over 6 months ago, if not more. You have to realize that there are many people involved in developing and approving something like this, and compared to other development tasks this has had low priority.
> 
> Since I'm an employee of this company, I can't freely just tell you all information about what we're doing. However, I believe I've been more than forthcoming on most topics.


 @elmor

And even though I may not show it and ***** a lot I DO appreciate everything you are doing. I know it's hard sometimes with all of the people you have to deal with.

It seems some people think you are the only one working on this...

Mel


----------



## VicsPC

elmor said:


> There has been no new BIOS releases for quite some time, I've simply had no updates for you guys. If you need help with specific issues or just someone to talk to, that's not really my job. In fact, replying on this forum or end user support is not part of my job. I'm not here in any kind of official capacity. If this is the only way you can get support or information, that's of course not good. But it's not my responsibility and there's nothing I can do to change that (believe me, I've tried).
> 
> You can't combine all fan issues or erroneous readings mentioned in this thread and assume they're happening for the same reason. For example previous problems with fan calibrations have nothing to do with the SIO readings being corrupted and causing fans to get stuck or stop spinning. Offsets on SIO voltage readings are also a separate issue, which has been mitigated on C7H by instead providing a reading directly from the controller via the EC.
> 
> I do have a solution for the "SIO corruption" issue, but I never expected it would take this long to implement properly. It should have been released over 6 months ago, if not more. You have to realize that there are many people involved in developing and approving something like this, and compared to other development tasks this has had low priority.
> 
> Since I'm an employee of this company, I can't freely just tell you all information about what we're doing. However, I believe I've been more than forthcoming on most topics.


We really do appreciate the support, I've told people repeatedly that it's a privilege having you here and not a right. The fact that on the c6 we've had so many BIOSes to try to implement for the c7 and so on has been a huge help. And as i said before, if the BIOS you have isn't working right then all people need to do is go back to a previous version. For example, on my c6 anything past BIOS 1107/1201 wouldn't get my memory stable at the timings i had so i stuck to 1107.


----------



## hurricane28

elmor said:


> There has been no new BIOS releases for quite some time, I've simply had no updates for you guys. If you need help with specific issues or just someone to talk to, that's not really my job. In fact, replying on this forum or end user support is not part of my job. I'm not here in any kind of official capacity. If this is the only way you can get support or information, that's of course not good. But it's not my responsibility and there's nothing I can do to change that (believe me, I've tried).
> 
> You can't combine all fan issues or erroneous readings mentioned in this thread and assume they're happening for the same reason. For example previous problems with fan calibrations have nothing to do with the SIO readings being corrupted and causing fans to get stuck or stop spinning. Offsets on SIO voltage readings are also a separate issue, which has been mitigated on C7H by instead providing a reading directly from the controller via the EC.
> 
> I do have a solution for the "SIO corruption" issue, but I never expected it would take this long to implement properly. It should have been released over 6 months ago, if not more. You have to realize that there are many people involved in developing and approving something like this, and compared to other development tasks this has had low priority.
> 
> Since I'm an employee of this company, I can't freely just tell you all information about what we're doing. However, I believe I've been more than forthcoming on most topics.


Thank you for your explanation, now were getting somewhere. 
Can you plz point out what your job is at Asus ROG? If i remember correctly you are hardware/ R&D engineer, correct? I ask this for us to understand your position in this company. 
Can you point us in the right direction for further information? I was reading on the ROG forum but not much there either.. 


That may be but when i get fan error i get Event ID in Windows like this: : The embedded controller (EC) returned data when none was requested. The BIOS might be trying to access the EC without synchronizing with the operating system. This data will be ignored. No further action is necessary; however, you should check with your computer manufacturer for an upgraded BIOS. When i have no fan issues i don't see this error either, so they are related in some way or form. Its definitely an BIOS Issue as i never seen this before on other motherboards. 

I understand that things can take a while to implement or approve but this takes ridiculously long and IMO says something about a company if it takes this long.. 
I hope they release new BIOS soon with new AGESA and new implementation. Weird that yet again Asus has problems with the new AGESA while others like MSI, Gigabyte, ASrock are on .4 for quite some time without issues. 

I agree that you are very helpful and we are grateful for that and i hope you continue to do so.


----------



## pez

hurricane28 said:


> Hardware and R&D engineer at Asus ROG, correct?
> 
> In that case, why did you went silent for way to long and didn't provide us any information? You also claimed to know what the problem with the fans is but yet ask for people feed back regarding this issue..?
> 
> I mean, we discussed this and other issues regarding the sensors in private some time ago the same with The Stilt and Mumak and we all agreed that its the sensor itself that is erratic.. later you changed the story and said its the software that isn't reading the sensor correctly etc. etc.
> 
> Pls tell us what you found and what is causing this erratic behavior as we do have the right to know the truth. IF you can't tell us we respect that but don't go silent all of a sudden, that ain't cool man.
> 
> I personally think that its the IT sensor's fault as it was the same sensor that gave problems on other motherboards like my 990FX and some other ROG boards but Asus bought so much sensors that they can't go back and now try to fix it via software as You simply can't just pull the sensor off and put another one on it.
> 
> Me and among other users are confused, pls help us here.


Because he/she doesn't answer to you or owe you anything? He/she's not even listed as a HW rep on the forum (probably for this very reason). The idea he/she's here and provides us anything at all is more of a perk than anything.


----------



## VicsPC

hurricane28 said:


> Thank you for your explanation, now were getting somewhere.
> Can you plz point out what your job is at Asus ROG? If i remember correctly you are hardware/ R&D engineer, correct? I ask this for us to understand your position in this company.
> Can you point us in the right direction for further information? I was reading on the ROG forum but not much there either..
> 
> 
> That may be but when i get fan error i get Event ID in Windows like this: : The embedded controller (EC) returned data when none was requested. The BIOS might be trying to access the EC without synchronizing with the operating system. This data will be ignored. No further action is necessary; however, you should check with your computer manufacturer for an upgraded BIOS. When i have no fan issues i don't see this error either, so they are related in some way or form. Its definitely an BIOS Issue as i never seen this before on other motherboards.
> 
> I understand that things can take a while to implement or approve but this takes ridiculously long and IMO says something about a company if it takes this long..
> I hope they release new BIOS soon with new AGESA and new implementation. Weird that yet again Asus has problems with the new AGESA while others like MSI, Gigabyte, ASrock are on .4 for quite some time without issues.
> 
> I agree that you are very helpful and we are grateful for that and i hope you continue to do so.


You should read the thread bit more. Other people with other boards have gone back to 1.0.0.3 and most have said that .4 has lots of issues. Do you want a BIOS that's not good and full of bugs or do you want a bios that's actually functional.


----------



## Johan45

hurricane28 said:


> Hardware and R&D engineer at Asus ROG, correct?
> 
> In that case, why did you went silent for way to long and didn't provide us any information? You also claimed to know what the problem with the fans is but yet ask for people feed back regarding this issue..?
> 
> I mean, we discussed this and other issues regarding the sensors in private some time ago the same with The Stilt and Mumak and we all agreed that its the sensor itself that is erratic.. later you changed the story and said its the software that isn't reading the sensor correctly etc. etc.
> 
> Pls tell us what you found and what is causing this erratic behavior as we do have the right to know the truth. IF you can't tell us we respect that but don't go silent all of a sudden, that ain't cool man.
> 
> I personally think that its the IT sensor's fault as it was the same sensor that gave problems on other motherboards like my 990FX and some other ROG boards but Asus bought so much sensors that they can't go back and now try to fix it via software as You simply can't just pull the sensor off and put another one on it.
> 
> Me and among other users are confused, pls help us here.


As I have said previously, I recall your issue on your 990FX board and how it appeared in every other post in that thread. I and countless others with the same motherboards never seemed to experience the detrimental side effects that you were seeing and I still believe it's more you, your habits or the SW you use than the HW. The ranting you have posted would have been better directed at ASUS support. They don't read forums to go and find problems but expect you to go to them. 




elmor said:


> If you need help with specific issues or just someone to talk to, that's not really my job. In fact, replying on this forum or end user support is not part of my job. I'm not here in any kind of official capacity. If this is the only way you can get support or information, that's of course not good. But it's not my responsibility and there's nothing I can do to change that (believe me, I've tried).
> 
> You have to realize that there are many people involved in developing and approving something like this, and compared to other development tasks this has had low priority.
> 
> Since I'm an employee of this company, I can't freely just tell you all information about what we're doing. However, I believe I've been more than forthcoming on most topics.





pez said:


> Because he/she doesn't answer to you or owe you anything? He/she's not even listed as a HW rep on the forum (probably for this very reason). The idea he/she's here and provides us anything at all is more of a perk than anything.


----------



## oile

hurricane28 said:


> Thank you for your explanation, now were getting somewhere.
> Can you plz point out what your job is at Asus ROG? If i remember correctly you are hardware/ R&D engineer, correct? I ask this for us to understand your position in this company.
> Can you point us in the right direction for further information? I was reading on the ROG forum but not much there either..
> 
> 
> That may be but when i get fan error i get Event ID in Windows like this: : The embedded controller (EC) returned data when none was requested. The BIOS might be trying to access the EC without synchronizing with the operating system. This data will be ignored. No further action is necessary; however, you should check with your computer manufacturer for an upgraded BIOS. When i have no fan issues i don't see this error either, so they are related in some way or form. Its definitely an BIOS Issue as i never seen this before on other motherboards.
> 
> I understand that things can take a while to implement or approve but this takes ridiculously long and IMO says something about a company if it takes this long..
> I hope they release new BIOS soon with new AGESA and new implementation. Weird that yet again Asus has problems with the new AGESA while others like MSI, Gigabyte, ASrock are on .4 for quite some time without issues.
> 
> I agree that you are very helpful and we are grateful for that and i hope you continue to do so.


I do have the exact same error event in registry.
It seems that this relates to "fan not ramping up" problem.
@elmor thank you for your comprehension and precious support here.
We still have risky fan problems wich need to be fixed tho. Please escalate this fix you have to bios coders, because we need and deserve it. Thank you!


----------



## george357

I just bought this board and would like to hear any suggestions about what the best current BIOS would be for me to start on with my system. 

I have a 

R7 1800x 
32GB (2x16) G.Skill TridentZ B-Die

Just going to let XFR do its thing on the CPU but I would like get my RAM as tuned as possible. I already have Ryzen Calc and The Stilts timings just want the best shot BIOS to apply them in.


----------



## tajf88

george357 said:


> I just bought this board and would like to hear any suggestions about what the best current BIOS would be for me to start on with my system.
> 
> I have a
> 
> R7 1800x
> 32GB (2x16) G.Skill TridentZ B-Die
> 
> Just going to let XFR do its thing on the CPU but I would like get my RAM as tuned as possible. I already have Ryzen Calc and The Stilts timings just want the best shot BIOS to apply them in.


I would say 1701 or 3502. Avoid bios version 6***.

And dont buy asus boards anymore. Their (bios) support is like a rectal exam at doctor. They make you wait 3 months to put a finger up your a**.


----------



## george357

tajf88 said:


> I would say 1701 or 3502. Avoid bios version 6***.
> 
> And dont buy asus boards anymore. Their (bios) support is like a rectal exam at doctor. They make you wait 3 months to put a finger up your a**.


Thanks for the info, I wouldn't have bought this one if I could have found another with this many USB ports.


----------



## arcDaniel

In general I'm really happy with this board and bios (6201). My more conservative OC is extreme stable. The only issue I have is, that my Pump stop working sometimes, what is very bad because I'm an more or less 24/7 FAH User. Pump on direct on the PSU, Problem solved.

But it would great with that Problem fixed, that I could see the rpm from the Pump in HWInfo.


----------



## elguero

Thanks for your work, even if it is not really your job, I certainly appreciate it. I wouldn't have been able to fix the aura problems my board had if it wasn't for your help.


----------



## usoldier

Hey guys iam doing a new windows install where can i find the most updated drivers for the soundcard on this mobo. Thanks


----------



## Fanu

windows update


----------



## MishelLngelo

The latest driver
http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._694809a4eb14fbb1fc9c53f1248bb97929edb48f.cab


----------



## usoldier

Thanks guys <3


----------



## mtrai

usoldier said:


> Hey guys iam doing a new windows install where can i find the most updated drivers for the soundcard on this mobo. Thanks


Station-Driver has more updated drivers for everything. It is my go to place for the latest updated drivers. It even has drivers for things that windows update will not update like the ASMedia USB latest drivers and controller firmware and so forth. Also another thing I have done in the past...is look for the newer motherboards like look at the support for the X470 C6H and grab drivers from it for my C6H even for utilities. Generally they stop posting the utilitie updates on the older boards for some reason.

The audio driver listed on Asus is realtek 8339 however from station driver you can get WHQL 8522. And many other more updated drivers.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

For me The Good BIOS (for non B-Die)

1401
1403 (Now on this baby)
6003
6101
6201 
(don't have LC troubles on any, Best so far for my RAM is 1403 with CLDO_VDDP 855mV)

Problems with RAM OC?
Try this:
CLDO_VDDP 850, 855, 866 or 900mV


----------



## porschedrifter

elmor said:


> There has been no new BIOS releases for quite some time, I've simply had no updates for you guys. If you need help with specific issues or just someone to talk to, that's not really my job. In fact, replying on this forum or end user support is not part of my job. I'm not here in any kind of official capacity. If this is the only way you can get support or information, that's of course not good. But it's not my responsibility and there's nothing I can do to change that (believe me, I've tried).
> 
> You can't combine all fan issues or erroneous readings mentioned in this thread and assume they're happening for the same reason. For example previous problems with fan calibrations have nothing to do with the SIO readings being corrupted and causing fans to get stuck or stop spinning. Offsets on SIO voltage readings are also a separate issue, which has been mitigated on C7H by instead providing a reading directly from the controller via the EC.
> 
> I do have a solution for the "SIO corruption" issue, but I never expected it would take this long to implement properly. It should have been released over 6 months ago, if not more. You have to realize that there are many people involved in developing and approving something like this, and compared to other development tasks this has had low priority.
> 
> Since I'm an employee of this company, I can't freely just tell you all information about what we're doing. However, I believe I've been more than forthcoming on most topics.



I appreciate you dude. Things got a little heated here while you were gone. I personally was rendering video when my fans just stopped (and possibly pump) and temps went way higher than I ever wanted the CPU to go, on 6201 and it shut down. I reported it to the bios issue form in the OP of this thread as well as messaged asus support directly and still haven't heard anything about it. I'm fine with the previous bios but still, can't believe Asus hasn't pulled the latest bios or at least given a warning. Not blaming you as it's not even your line of work over there. But sadly you're like the only point of direct contact we have apparently lol.


----------



## MrXL

elmor said:


> There has been no new BIOS releases for quite some time, I've simply had no updates for you guys. If you need help with specific issues or just someone to talk to, that's not really my job. In fact, replying on this forum or end user support is not part of my job. *I'm not here in any kind of official capacity*. If this is the only way you can get support or information, that's of course not good. But it's not my responsibility and there's nothing I can do to change that (believe me, I've tried).
> 
> You can't combine all fan issues or erroneous readings mentioned in this thread and assume they're happening for the same reason. For example previous problems with fan calibrations have nothing to do with the SIO readings being corrupted and causing fans to get stuck or stop spinning. Offsets on SIO voltage readings are also a separate issue, which has been mitigated on C7H by instead providing a reading directly from the controller via the EC.
> 
> I do have a solution for the "SIO corruption" issue, but I never expected it would take this long to implement properly. It should have been released over 6 months ago, if not more. You have to realize that there are many people involved in developing and approving something like this, and compared to other development tasks this has had low priority.
> 
> Since I'm an employee of this company, I can't freely just tell you all information about what we're doing. However, I believe I've been more than forthcoming on most topics.


 Very happy with the support you have provided and agree and sympathize with your post except one thing I question a bit. The part I made bold.


You have released many beta bios'es via this forum, and please continue  , however it is not really logical to me that these are released by you without 'management' approval. Same goes to a lesser extent for all the support and advise you deliver.

To me it would make much more sense if this at least has been approved. The opposite would surprise me.


However, as I said, please continue because I think this made a huge difference in improving the platform as well as feeling not left alone by Asus on a new quirky platform.


----------



## tivook

Hi there. I'm still on 1403 bios because it allows me to clock my ryzen 1700 to 3,9 ghz without issues however, I have RAM issues with cold boot.

My ram reverts back to 2400 mhz every time I cold start, so I have to enter bios and manually set 3200 for it to work again.

Is there any quick workaround for this?


----------



## VicsPC

tivook said:


> Hi there. I'm still on 1403 bios because it allows me to clock my ryzen 1700 to 3,9 ghz without issues however, I have RAM issues with cold boot.
> 
> My ram reverts back to 2400 mhz every time I cold start, so I have to enter bios and manually set 3200 for it to work again.
> 
> Is there any quick workaround for this?


By cold boot do you mean turning off your power supply? If so there's no work around, it seems to be better on the C7 though. As far as i know turning off the power supply or losing power thru a power cut will make it do this. For me with my C7 my ram starts at 3200 no matter what. My C6 would however if i turned off the power supply. Workaround? Dont turn off your psu.


----------



## Targonis

MrXL said:


> Very happy with the support you have provided and agree and sympathize with your post except one thing I question a bit. The part I made bold.
> 
> 
> You have released many beta bios'es via this forum, and please continue  , however it is not really logical to me that these are released by you without 'management' approval. Same goes to a lesser extent for all the support and advise you deliver.
> 
> To me it would make much more sense if this at least has been approved. The opposite would surprise me.
> 
> 
> However, as I said, please continue because I think this made a huge difference in improving the platform as well as feeling not left alone by Asus on a new quirky platform.


The real key is that the X370 chipset, being previous generation, is not getting specific updates from AMD would be my guess, so isn't a terribly high priority. Now, when third generation Ryzen arrives at Asus for motherboard testing, then we can expect a round of BIOS updates as the BIOS team works to get the new chips working on the first generation motherboards. I expect we may get something in November/December, and when we do, that is a hint that AMD is close to giving a release date on Ryzen 3rd generation. That will also prompt initial leaks about the performance of the new chips as people with access who have not signed a NDA will start to "let slip" what their initial impressions are.


----------



## tivook

VicsPC said:


> By cold boot do you mean turning off your power supply? If so there's no work around, it seems to be better on the C7 though. As far as i know turning off the power supply or losing power thru a power cut will make it do this. For me with my C7 my ram starts at 3200 no matter what. My C6 would however if i turned off the power supply. Workaround? Dont turn off your psu.


By cold boot I mean whenever I turn my computer off and want to turn it on the next day, it will revert back to 2400 mhz memory settings.

I'm not disconnecting my psu or removing the cmos battery.

What happens exactly is this: I press the button, the computer starts for about 2 seconds, then it turns itself off again.

What happens next is: it starts again by itself and the screen is black for about 15 seconds and then it boots normally. However, when you check the settings the memory settings is 2400 mhz now.


----------



## VicsPC

tivook said:


> By cold boot I mean whenever I turn my computer off and want to turn it on the next day, it will revert back to 2400 mhz memory settings.
> 
> I'm not disconnecting my psu or removing the cmos battery.
> 
> What happens exactly is this: I press the button, the computer starts for about 2 seconds, then it turns itself off again.
> 
> What happens next is: it starts again by itself and the screen is black for about 15 seconds and then it boots normally. However, when you check the settings the memory settings is 2400 mhz now.


Its defaulting to stock frequency. I think someone else posted a fix on this or how to test it. I know when unplugging the psu or turning it off it's a normal occurrence. Your memory might need more tweaking but the newer BIOSes don't have the cold boot issue, before i replaced my c6 with the c7 i tried the lasted bios at the time (i think it was 6101 or maybe one just before it) and i had no cold boot issues. I stayed on 1201 for the longest time as it seemed to be the most stable for hynix ram and my tight timings.


----------



## tivook

VicsPC said:


> Its defaulting to stock frequency. I think someone else posted a fix on this or how to test it. I know when unplugging the psu or turning it off it's a normal occurrence. Your memory might need more tweaking but the newer BIOSes don't have the cold boot issue, before i replaced my c6 with the c7 i tried the lasted bios at the time (i think it was 6101 or maybe one just before it) and i had no cold boot issues. I stayed on 1201 for the longest time as it seemed to be the most stable for hynix ram and my tight timings.


I see. Do you know if it's safe to flash straight from 1403 to the current 6201 or do I need to flash something before that?


----------



## VicsPC

tivook said:


> I see. Do you know if it's safe to flash straight from 1403 to the current 6201 or do I need to flash something before that?


It's safe, i wouldnt use 6201 though seems like quite a lot of people are having issues with it. You should be able to find something that's more stable on this thread or on the first page.


----------



## TwoBeers

I'm using 6201 since it came out and I'm fine with it.

I have RAM (B-Die) at 3333Mhz @1.42V with TheStilt fast timings. 

And CPU (Ryzen 7 1700) mostly on 3.7Ghz @1.3V but sometimes for older games at 4.0Ghz @1.4V.

No cold boot issues, no fan issues. Works very well. 

@elmor: Thanks for your support here. It's a pity that ASUS is not providing any more support here or on the official forum. But that's not your responsibility.


----------



## tivook

TwoBeers said:


> I'm using 6201 since it came out and I'm fine with it.
> 
> I have RAM (B-Die) at 3333Mhz @1.42V with TheStilt fast timings.
> 
> And CPU (Ryzen 7 1700) mostly on 3.7Ghz @1.3V but sometimes for older games at 4.0Ghz @1.4V.
> 
> No cold boot issues, no fan issues. Works very well.
> 
> @elmor: Thanks for your support here. It's a pity that ASUS is not providing any more support here or on the official forum. But that's not your responsibility.


Nice. Flashed my board to 6201 now and it accepted my OC profile right away. Nice to have all the stilts settings right in the OC profile list.

So glad I bought these G.skill Flare X 3200 mhz memory sticks, this board would have been a nightmare to OC without em.


----------



## varyak

Sadly I can't get the Stilt preset to run stable (or even at all) with my g skill trident z b-die and troubleshooting ram timings is super annoying.


----------



## Kildar

varyak said:


> Sadly I can't get the Stilt preset to run stable (or even at all) with my g skill trident z b-die and troubleshooting ram timings is super annoying.


What speed are you trying to obtain?


----------



## pez

I think I've managed to get 3466 running on the BIOS' CL15 setting. I haven't had any crashes yet and AIDA64 is happy. I did IBT for giggles and got it to pass everything outside of Maximum memory....but I have suspicions of its' functionality.

What are you guys using for stability outside of everyday stuff? I.e. Fortnite was super quick to point out my memory/CPU instabilities in less than an hour.

Now that I have what seems to be a stable 3466, I can go play with 3333 at CL14 and see what performs better as a whole. I updated to 6004, but I was having weird Wifi issues and went to 6201 and 3466 seems happier with it. Haven't had a chance to check out for the cold boot issue. No issues with my fans whatsoever with this BIOS and I rely solely on QFan in the BIOS.


----------



## rv8000

pez said:


> I think I've managed to get 3466 running on the BIOS' CL15 setting. I haven't had any crashes yet and AIDA64 is happy. I did IBT for giggles and got it to pass everything outside of Maximum memory....but I have suspicions of its' functionality.
> 
> What are you guys using for stability outside of everyday stuff? I.e. Fortnite was super quick to point out my memory/CPU instabilities in less than an hour.
> 
> Now that I have what seems to be a stable 3466, I can go play with 3333 at CL14 and see what performs better as a whole. I updated to 6004, but I was having weird Wifi issues and went to 6201 and 3466 seems happier with it. Haven't had a chance to check out for the cold boot issue. No issues with my fans whatsoever with this BIOS and I rely solely on QFan in the BIOS.


I normally use a combo of memtest, p95, and x264 for 4-24 hrs depending on what im testing. Surprisingly enough my 800% memtest stable 3400 settings were causing MHW to randomly crash, the second I backed off to 3333 I haven't had an issues which is frustrating to say the least; I think i spent 4 full days thoroughly testing this OC.


----------



## pez

rv8000 said:


> I normally use a combo of memtest, p95, and x264 for 4-24 hrs depending on what im testing. Surprisingly enough my 800% memtest stable 3400 settings were causing MHW to randomly crash, the second I backed off to 3333 I haven't had an issues which is frustrating to say the least; I think i spent 4 full days thoroughly testing this OC.


Yeah I spent the whole weekend doing the same with 3600. It actually looked very stable and then I got a crash in Fortnite within 30 minutes. It feels a little defeating to have gotten 3600 RAM and only being able to run 3200 or 3333, but if I can tune it in right, I'll be happy enough with that. The upgrade to the 2700X has been fun, nonetheless.

Also, what's MHW?

EDIT: I think I just realized Monster Hunter World . I'll have to go and test some of the singleplayer games I'm currently playing to ensure full stability.


----------



## rv8000

pez said:


> Yeah I spent the whole weekend doing the same with 3600. It actually looked very stable and then I got a crash in Fortnite within 30 minutes. It feels a little defeating to have gotten 3600 RAM and only being able to run 3200 or 3333, but if I can tune it in right, I'll be happy enough with that. The upgrade to the 2700X has been fun, nonetheless.
> 
> Also, what's MHW?
> 
> EDIT: I think I just realized Monster Hunter World . I'll have to go and test some of the singleplayer games I'm currently playing to ensure full stability.


Yep, Monster Hunter World.

I think it's more related to the IF not being stable at that speed rather than the RAM being an issue (in my case). I wonder how well some of these stability programs actually stress the IF and swapping between CCX as opposed to actual programs/games being shuffled between cores/CCX's.


----------



## varyak

Kildar said:


> What speed are you trying to obtain?


Just 3200 with optimized timings, the xmp profile works fine and I changed a few timings myself.


----------



## pez

rv8000 said:


> Yep, Monster Hunter World.
> 
> I think it's more related to the IF not being stable at that speed rather than the RAM being an issue (in my case). I wonder how well some of these stability programs actually stress the IF and swapping between CCX as opposed to actual programs/games being shuffled between cores/CCX's.


Yeah this is exactly why I decided to only do so much synthetic testing this weekend. I did mean to ask--is there a specific x264 test you do? Rendering or the like is not out of the realm of what this system would be used for, so it would be nice to know that type of thing works prior to getting down the road and running into the issue .

My next tests are going to be revisiting each memory step (3333 and then 3200) and then seeing If I can get this 2700X past 4.2GHz stably. I'm guessing since the IMC is on the CPU itself, it can have a lot of say in what a truly stable OC will be. I'll take a 4.4GHz and 3200CL14 RAM over 4.2GHz and 3466 anyday.


----------



## Kildar

varyak said:


> Just 3200 with optimized timings, the xmp profile works fine and I changed a few timings myself.


If you have Samsung B-Die try this:


----------



## rv8000

pez said:


> Yeah this is exactly why I decided to only do so much synthetic testing this weekend. I did mean to ask--is there a specific x264 test you do? Rendering or the like is not out of the realm of what this system would be used for, so it would be nice to know that type of thing works prior to getting down the road and running into the issue .
> 
> My next tests are going to be revisiting each memory step (3333 and then 3200) and then seeing If I can get this 2700X past 4.2GHz stably. I'm guessing since the IMC is on the CPU itself, it can have a lot of say in what a truly stable OC will be. I'll take a 4.4GHz and 3200CL14 RAM over 4.2GHz and 3466 anyday.


I can't remember which thread I got the stress test from but, it's a CMD based loop that renders a file; you can set priority, thread/core count, and number of loops. I think it was either from the Ryzen 1xxx series thread or one of the older intel OC threads (Haswell or Skylake) on this site.

*Found it, its inside the "Stressing" spoiler in the main post here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-intel-cpus/1411077-haswell-overclocking-guide-statistics.html

There may be newer versions I'm not aware of.


----------



## GraveNoX

Any issues using Samsung 970 Pro on this board? I will use Windows 8.1 Pro and 1700X.


----------



## BUFUMAN

I didnt read carefully but i won't solve your [email protected] We Provided over 1.5years support for Asus. What we have is a 280€ which is in my opinion a beta product. Now i can live with it. Next product is not from Asus.

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BUFUMAN

GraveNoX said:


> Any issues using Samsung 970 Pro on this board? I will use Windows 8.1 Pro and 1700X.


Dont buy it take some cheap board.

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tivook

GraveNoX said:


> Any issues using Samsung 970 Pro on this board? I will use Windows 8.1 Pro and 1700X.


I have no issues with this board with Samsung 960 EVO. Works fine, 1700 running at 3,9 stable. memory samsung b-die flareX @ 3333 mhz with stilts fast timings.


----------



## ASDFG123

To check stability it is not enough only memtest and linx. Only simultaneous load cpu+memory can show unstability. I've got memtest and linx stable, but when I launched MOM, FEM simulations I got bsods. (these types of loads use cpu 100% and memory 90%) It is very disappointing.


----------



## BoMbY

Funny: I just had an inverted fan curve while using HWinfo. The fans going slower with a higher temp, and faster with lower temp ...


----------



## pez

rv8000 said:


> I can't remember which thread I got the stress test from but, it's a CMD based loop that renders a file; you can set priority, thread/core count, and number of loops. I think it was either from the Ryzen 1xxx series thread or one of the older intel OC threads (Haswell or Skylake) on this site.
> 
> *Found it, its inside the "Stressing" spoiler in the main post here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-intel-cpus/1411077-haswell-overclocking-guide-statistics.html
> 
> There may be newer versions I'm not aware of.


Great! Downloaded and will be testing later this week when we're clear of the storm. Much appreciated :thumb:.


----------



## Fanu

hey elmor

any news regarding:

"The current plan is to base next release on 1.0.0.6 which is not yet available from AMD/AMI. Hopefully it will be ready end of September or early October."

has AMD released anything to MBO makers yet (or has it told you when to expect that aegesa)?


----------



## Offler

elmor said:


> Trying to get this option in the official BIOS, hopefully just a matter of time. Btw the situation is as below:
> 
> - HPET disabled in BIOS: OS/software can't access HPET and has to fall back to the TSC-based timer
> - HPET enabled in BIOS, but disabled by OS (useplatformclock false): OS will use TSC-based timer, but any software can still access HPET
> - HPET enabled in BIOS, and enabled by OS (useplatformclock true): OS and all software will use HPET as primary timer


 @gupsterg

Hello guys. Been throught topic regarding HPET on multiple occassions.

a) When bcdedit /enum does not return true/false value, system works "by default"
It would require more reading to confirm what is the default on Win7, 8, 8.1 and 10.

b) There is also "useplatformtick" option in bcdedit
That means that every software will use HPET and NOT synthetic clock (not sure about the term, I expect it means time measured by CPU).

My recommendation is either:
1. Enable all of them
2. Disable all of them

In any other case there might be a problem with various clock running out of sync.


Reports on "performance decrease when HPET is enabled":
When I read information about HPET, RTC and other system clocks, it became quite clear that HPET uses most precise timing (at least 10MHz), so it should be the most precise.

General reason FOR enabling HPET is that more precise timer should in theory allow better thread and driver management.

General reason AGAINST enabling HPET is that certain apps (which are not aware of the technology) might run into performance issues, or not run at all.


*Individual results*
I personally measured much BETTER fps and more precise data. For example 3dMark results in Firestrike improved by 8,8% in CPU oriented tasks, also SystemInfo reported correct CPU frequency value (when disabled it reported 3770MHz, when enabled it reported 3990MHz, the latter was correct).

However tools like LatencyMon might report increase of system response from 7-9 microseconds to 50-70 microseconds. Due higher precision of the clock this can be simply attributed to more precise measurements.

I am not saying you should enable or disable it - you have to do your own tests and then decide. I prefer to have it enabled as system appears to run much more smoothly (less perceivable stutterings).


----------



## Cyanold

Offler said:


> @gupsterg
> 
> 
> However tools like LatencyMon might report increase of system response from 7-9 microseconds to 50-70 microseconds. Due higher precision of the clock this can be simply attributed to more precise measurements.
> 
> I am not saying you should enable or disable it - you have to do your own tests and then decide. I prefer to have it enabled as system appears to run much more smoothly (less perceivable stutterings).


I am not sure it was due to poor memory overclock, when I enable HEPT i have fault and can not pass LatencyMon, once i turned if off in Windows 10, no issues.
I have also run In Depth Latency Test that comes with LatencyMon, the latency will increase to 600us gradually from 1 core to all cores. Very strange.
https://imgur.com/NP8h3BV


----------



## Offler

Cyanold said:


> I am not sure it was due to poor memory overclock, when I enable HEPT i have fault and can not pass LatencyMon, once i turned if off in Windows 10, no issues.
> I have also run In Depth Latency Test that comes with LatencyMon, the latency will increase to 600us gradually from 1 core to all cores. Very strange.
> https://imgur.com/NP8h3BV


You have also check if Device manager has "High Precision Event Timer" device present in the list. If its not there and its all enabled, it could lead to trouble as well.


----------



## Miiksu

It seems 2700X does not activate power saving mode if HPET is disabled and OC'd with offset voltage and manual multiplier. My UEFI is latest 6201 and latest Windows 10 Home.


----------



## porschedrifter

elmor said:


> *BIOS/AGESA update*
> 
> There are issues with the newer AGESA versions which requires additional patching, QVL and user advisories. The current plan is to base next release on 1.0.0.6 which is not yet available from AMD/AMI. Hopefully it will be ready end of September or early October.
> 
> *SIO/Fan issues summary*
> 
> - Caused by software accessing the SIO for temp/voltage/fan readings
> - AIDA64/AiSuite/CPU-Z/HWInfo/SIV are all affected to various degrees
> - Without any monitoring software running, the fans should work as expected
> - The fix is to let the monitoring software rely on an ACPI WMI BIOS interface for safe access
> - The current ACPI WMI implementation still has issues, I'm waiting for a fully working beta BIOS
> - After a fully working BIOS with ACPI WMI is released, all monitoring software is required to use the new interface
> - If a monitoring software is not using the new interface, it will still cause issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you running any monitoring software in the background, like AiSuite/AIDA64/HWInfo/CPU-Z? Without software monitoring, these issues should not happen. I believe this is the same old problem.
> Can someone else verify this happens?



Confirmed by Mumak, creator of HWinfo, his latest version supports the new ACPI WMI so the fan stopping problem is Asus's issue and needs to be fixed.




Mumak said:


> Latest HWiNFO versions support the new ACPI WMI BIOS interface, you just need to wait for a BIOS update from ASUS that will support this too. Once available, those issues should be resolved.



Also @*elmor* ask the team why they don't consider frying a cpu because of a buggy bios a serious issue. Why is it not pulled and AT least a warning in the notes for the bios download. This isn't new news. Asus has been aware there's an issue. The part that really pisses me off, is it actually states it "fixes fan and calibration issues in bios" ***


*Last time I checked, having an 8 core cpu at full power with zero cooling until the system shuts down because of critical temps was never a good thing, not even once.*


----------



## CDub07

I can finally confirm I have the fan stoppage issue on my CH6. I was weird because only 1 fan stopped. I can't remember how I have my 2X140mm fans plugged in that go to my radiator, that worrying me the most. Also my sound started crackling a while back and I just bought a new PCIE audio card. I really like my ROG theme I got going on with the motherboard and the ROG RX580 but I think I will go with Asrock when/if I upgrade to R7 2700X. Just dont know if I can trust the CH7.


----------



## elmor

porschedrifter said:


> Confirmed by Mumak, creator of HWinfo, his latest version supports the new ACPI WMI so the fan stopping problem is Asus's issue and needs to be fixed


That's not how it works, you need the full solution or it doesn't fix anything. You need the new BIOS (not yet publicly available), updated software and no old software running. I will update here when there's a proper beta for C6H.


----------



## oile

elmor said:


> That's not how it works, you need the full solution or it doesn't fix anything. You need the new BIOS (not yet publicly available), updated software and no old software running. I will update here when there's a proper beta for C6H.


Thank you for keeping us updated elmor!


----------



## hurricane28

elmor said:


> That's not how it works, you need the full solution or it doesn't fix anything. You need the new BIOS (not yet publicly available), updated software and no old software running. I will update here when there's a proper beta for C6H.


Agreed but you know as well as me that its an hardware issue and Asus knows about this for a long time but continue to use this faulty and highly erratic IT chip.. with fan issues and monitoring errors as an result. 
No other motherboard manufacturer has so much problems than Asus ROG boards with fan control and AGESA updates..


----------



## elmor

hurricane28 said:


> Agreed but you know as well as me that its an hardware issue and Asus knows about this for a long time but continue to use this faulty and highly erratic IT chip.. with fan issues and monitoring errors as an result.
> No other motherboard manufacturer has so much problems than Asus ROG boards with fan control and AGESA updates..



Yes, but there's nothing I can do about that.


----------



## hurricane28

I know, must be frustrating man. Can't you talk to them? I mean, you are R&D after all. There is a reason why no one in their right mind buys IT chips in the first place and its not because they are they are the best or the most expensive ones either. 

But why is Asus the only one that has so many problems with AGESA and BIOS lately? Can you tell us anything about that? I mean, its very frustrating and plz don't blame it on AMD or the AGESA code. Or do you blame us for not seating the memory or the CPU correctly as you did with Kitguru? LOL, joking man


----------



## bitxan

Asus what you have to do is solve these problems and if it is not able to live up to a quality manufacturer, change the plate for one without problems, although in recent years I have been a loyal buyer, I will think very much about returning to buy asus


----------



## Fanu

I'm just sad that when elmor leaves, there will be no one to replace him
ASUS MBO (extended) support rests solely on elmors shoulders lol 

official asus forums are whack


----------



## Runis

elmor said:


> You need [...] updated software and no old software running.



This means software like HWInfo or Chipset drivers also?


----------



## porschedrifter

elmor said:


> That's not how it works, you need the full solution or it doesn't fix anything. You need the new BIOS (not yet publicly available), updated software and no old software running. I will update here when there's a proper beta for C6H.


 @elmor 
Can MSI Afterburner cause issues as well? The only two sensor monitoring software I use is afterburner (but do not monitor CPU temp with it strictly gpu stuff) and latest version of HWinfo which mumak said is ready for the new implementation. 

Also, is it specifically the CPU temp monitoring that is the issue, can you just disable a certain sensor to stop the issue until fixed bios, or is it the software as a whole, no way around it, just don't run them at all?


----------



## hurricane28

Runis said:


> This means software like HWInfo or Chipset drivers also?


Yes, always install the latest versions of software to make sure to get the best stability and or performance.


----------



## hurricane28

porschedrifter said:


> @elmor
> Can MSI Afterburner cause issues as well? The only two sensor monitoring software I use is afterburner (but do not monitor CPU temp with it strictly gpu stuff) and latest version of HWinfo which mumak said is ready for the new implementation.
> 
> Also, is it specifically the CPU temp monitoring that is the issue, can you just disable a certain sensor to stop the issue until fixed bios, or is it the software as a whole, no way around it, just don't run them at all?



Yes MSI afterburner can also give problems but not the same as mentioned before. Disabling the EC sensor in software monitoring software can prevent the issue but i had it even without monitoring this sensor. The only think i can say is when it happens reset everything and pull the battery for about 5 or 10 minutes or something and restart.


----------



## gupsterg

Offler said:


> @gupsterg
> 
> Hello guys. Been throught topic regarding HPET on multiple occassions.
> 
> a) When bcdedit /enum does not return true/false value, system works "by default"
> It would require more reading to confirm what is the default on Win7, 8, 8.1 and 10.


When the boot configuration data store does not have an entry for useplatformclock it is the same as having set as false. In that the OS/SW is open to use whichever timers are exposed from what I can tell. I found this handy to read the last time I searched for info, link. Below screenies are unmodified UEFI (ie has HPET Enabled in UEFI) on ZE.



Spoiler






























I don't opt to do any tweaks to BCD, so no entries for useplatformclock, useplatformtick, etc. So far I can't say I've had an issue or seen a performance loss, etc.



porschedrifter said:


> Confirmed by Mumak, creator of HWinfo, his latest version supports the new ACPI WMI so the fan stopping problem is Asus's issue and needs to be fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> elmor said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how it works, you need the full solution or it doesn't fix anything. You need the new BIOS (not yet publicly available), updated software and no old software running. I will update here when there's a proper beta for C6H.
> 
> 
> 
> hurricane28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed but you know as well as me that its an hardware issue and Asus knows about this for a long time but continue to use this faulty and highly erratic IT chip.. with fan issues and monitoring errors as an result.
> No other motherboard manufacturer has so much problems than Asus ROG boards with fan control and AGESA updates..
> 
> 
> 
> elmor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but there's nothing I can do about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hurricane28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, must be frustrating man. Can't you talk to them? I mean, you are R&D after all. There is a reason why no one in their right mind buys IT chips in the first place and its not because they are they are the best or the most expensive ones either.
> 
> But why is Asus the only one that has so many problems with AGESA and BIOS lately? Can you tell us anything about that? I mean, its very frustrating and plz don't blame it on AMD or the AGESA code. Or do you blame us for not seating the memory or the CPU correctly as you did with Kitguru? LOL, joking man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

hurricane28 did you miss the posts in the C7H thread where members that have other companies mobos with later AGESA stated releases were pants?

To you (hurricane28) Elmor months ago stated office politics meant it was still the SIO used on C7H, so beyond his control.



porschedrifter said:


> @elmor
> Can MSI Afterburner cause issues as well? The only two sensor monitoring software I use is afterburner (but do not monitor CPU temp with it strictly gpu stuff) and latest version of HWinfo which mumak said is ready for the new implementation.
> 
> Also, is it specifically the CPU temp monitoring that is the issue, can you just disable a certain sensor to stop the issue until fixed bios, or is it the software as a whole, no way around it, just don't run them at all?


As your setup seems sensitive to PWM crap out I'd just opt to leave monitoring tools usage out for the time being.

I can tell you the C7H UEFI which initially had ASUS WMI was intermittently losing PWM for me, latest beta is sound. I also experienced ASUS WMI on ZE on latest beta, again has been sound. Hopefully the C6H will gain revised one ASAP, just posting to say there is light at the end of tunnel.

As stated by Elmor besides the UEFI needing correct implementation the SW has to be supporting it. I passed ~9hrs of latest AIDA64 beta usage on ZE, this was not possible before. I also used CPU-Z (v1.86.1) and say HWINFO, concurrently and had no issues; this had the potential to kill PWM on the ZE before.

I had very little issues on C6H/C7H/ZE even without ASUS WMI, dunno why TBH.


----------



## Offler

gupsterg said:


> When the boot configuration data store does not have an entry for useplatformclock it is the same as having set as false. In that the OS/SW is open to use whichever timers are exposed from what I can tell. I found this handy to read the last time I searched for info, link. Below screenies are unmodified UEFI (ie has HPET Enabled in UEFI) on ZE.
> 
> I don't opt to do any tweaks to BCD, so no entries for useplatformclock, useplatformtick, etc. So far I can't say I've had an issue or seen a performance loss, etc.


I could not remember how to disable dynamic tick (kinda useless on desktops), thanks...

That time measurement tool is pretty nice, and the text definitely helped...

Disabled platformclock and platformtick
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/28680339

Enabled platformclock and platformtick
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/28680545

Everything within margin of error. Dynamictick disabled in both cases, however HPET cannot be disabled in BIOS in my case. The document and the tool (from the screenshot) definitely helped.

My assumption is that certain hardware devices or drivers are not properly aware of the HPET, and when its enabled it kills the performance. On my older system i found out that certain drivers (USB2.0 and TV Tuner) started to send data to kernel for no apparent reason - and taking some CPU time permanently. Apps may react in same way - but at this moment is my system cleanest state of drivers... EVER.


----------



## porschedrifter

gupsterg said:


> As your setup seems sensitive to PWM crap out I'd just opt to leave monitoring tools usage out for the time being.
> 
> I can tell you the C7H UEFI which initially had ASUS WMI was intermittently losing PWM for me, latest beta is sound. I also experienced ASUS WMI on ZE on latest beta, again has been sound. Hopefully the C6H will gain revised one ASAP, just posting to say there is light at the end of tunnel.
> 
> As stated by Elmor besides the UEFI needing correct implementation the SW has to be supporting it. I passed ~9hrs of latest AIDA64 beta usage on ZE, this was not possible before. I also used CPU-Z (v1.86.1) and say HWINFO, concurrently and had no issues; this had the potential to kill PWM on the ZE before.
> 
> I had very little issues on C6H/C7H/ZE even without ASUS WMI, dunno why TBH.



Thanks buddy! That's good to hear, can't wait.


----------



## hurricane28

gupsterg said:


> When the boot configuration data store does not have an entry for useplatformclock it is the same as having set as false. In that the OS/SW is open to use whichever timers are exposed from what I can tell. I found this handy to read the last time I searched for info, link. Below screenies are unmodified UEFI (ie has HPET Enabled in UEFI) on ZE.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219122
> 
> 
> View attachment 219124
> 
> 
> View attachment 219126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't opt to do any tweaks to BCD, so no entries for useplatformclock, useplatformtick, etc. So far I can't say I've had an issue or seen a performance loss, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> hurricane28 did you miss the posts in the C7H thread where members that have other companies mobos with later AGESA stated releases were pants?
> 
> To you (hurricane28) Elmor months ago stated office politics meant it was still the SIO used on C7H, so beyond his control.
> 
> 
> 
> As your setup seems sensitive to PWM crap out I'd just opt to leave monitoring tools usage out for the time being.
> 
> I can tell you the C7H UEFI which initially had ASUS WMI was intermittently losing PWM for me, latest beta is sound. I also experienced ASUS WMI on ZE on latest beta, again has been sound. Hopefully the C6H will gain revised one ASAP, just posting to say there is light at the end of tunnel.
> 
> As stated by Elmor besides the UEFI needing correct implementation the SW has to be supporting it. I passed ~9hrs of latest AIDA64 beta usage on ZE, this was not possible before. I also used CPU-Z (v1.86.1) and say HWINFO, concurrently and had no issues; this had the potential to kill PWM on the ZE before.
> 
> I had very little issues on C6H/C7H/ZE even without ASUS WMI, dunno why TBH.


I guess so that i missed that memo in the C7H thread man. I also never seen such an statement where Elmor said that he was busy with office politics.


----------



## varyak

Anyone getting BCLK OC with PBO working? Everytime I try to change the BCLK it's stuck at the default multiplier and not clocking down/boosting at all.

Also what are you guys using as PBO settings in your rigs for the 2700X?


----------



## gupsterg

Offler said:


> I could not remember how to disable dynamic tick (kinda useless on desktops), thanks...
> 
> That time measurement tool is pretty nice, and the text definitely helped...
> 
> Disabled platformclock and platformtick
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/28680339
> 
> Enabled platformclock and platformtick
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/28680545
> 
> Everything within margin of error. Dynamictick disabled in both cases, however HPET cannot be disabled in BIOS in my case. The document and the tool (from the screenshot) definitely helped.
> 
> My assumption is that certain hardware devices or drivers are not properly aware of the HPET, and when its enabled it kills the performance. On my older system i found out that certain drivers (USB2.0 and TV Tuner) started to send data to kernel for no apparent reason - and taking some CPU time permanently. Apps may react in same way - but at this moment is my system cleanest state of drivers... EVER.


NP  . Yeah I'd agree depending on our setup use what works best  .

View attachment timer_test_x64.zip




porschedrifter said:


> Thanks buddy! That's good to hear, can't wait.


NP  .



hurricane28 said:


> I guess so that i missed that memo in the C7H thread man. I also never seen such an statement where Elmor said that he was busy with office politics.


He was not busy with "office politics" .

He explained that due to "office politics" and other reasons, the SIO remained the same on X470 as X370. Here is the link to post (you can also click the arrow in quotes by username to go to posts) and I have placed quotes of you when you asked and his reply below for you to see  .



hurricane28 said:


> Fan issue still exist even on newest x470 motherboard...
> 
> @elmor, why isn't this fixed yet? I can't use Aida64 for cash memory bench without my fans spinning to 100%...
> 
> 
> 
> elmor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't change the SIO due to politics, planning and vendor contracts. The same BIOS/SW fix will be deployed for all affected AM4/TR4 boards. I didn't expect it to take this long to release it, sorry for the delays.
Click to expand...


----------



## oile

Anyone having problems of system rebooting instead of shutting down with windows 1607?


----------



## Fanu

I only have an issue where my PC wont wake up from sleep

PC will go to sleep after 30min (as set in windows power plan), and then I cant make the screen lit up anymore 
upon moving the mouse or pressing any of the keyboard keys, they will light up but nothing else happens - monitor says there is no input 

case restart button does nothing (codes on MBO dont change at all) - only after a forceful shutdown (holding the power button for several seconds) does PC respond

I'm on latest windows 10 x64, with fast boot disabled in BIOS and hybrid shutdown disabled in windows


----------



## CDub07

So let me know if I Im understanding this right, The Asus fan issue isn't really a fault sensor but a bug level issue in which the way it is implemented and the way certain software access the sensor and triggers certain undesired results? The reason I ask is because I have only seen it once but I only run one monitoring software at a time usually.


----------



## gupsterg

CDub07 said:


> So let me know if I Im understanding this right, The Asus fan issue isn't really a fault sensor but a bug level issue in which the way it is implemented and the way certain software access the sensor and triggers certain undesired results?


Yes. The Super IO chip (IT8665E) craps out when multiple apps access it. You could for example have ASUS Aura in the background (let's say it's temperature based RGB) and then you open CPU-Z and or another app that access Super IO chip. You could have:-

i) Instant PWM crap out.
ii) Delayed PWM crap out.
iii) No issues at all. 



CDub07 said:


> The reason I ask is because I have only seen it once but I only run one monitoring software at a time usually.


Yeah I've only really had PWM issues back in Mar 17 on C6H. Mumak liaised with Elmor and whatever updates were done to HWINFO resolved my issues on PWM. It has taken a long time for this issue to be really nailed. Nice side effect of this is from what I've seen on ZE/C7H the voltages that we saw under heading of motherboard in say HWINFO are more accurate now.


----------



## CDub07

Thanks for getting me up to speed. I seen alot of people having issues with fans I was wondering why wasn't I seeing the same results or was I affected and just didn't know it and my CPU has ran hot before.


----------



## hurricane28

gupsterg said:


> NP  . Yeah I'd agree depending on our setup use what works best  .
> 
> View attachment 219238
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NP  .
> 
> 
> 
> He was not busy with "office politics" .
> 
> He explained that due to "office politics" and other reasons, the SIO remained the same on X470 as X370. Here is the link to post (you can also click the arrow in quotes by username to go to posts) and I have placed quotes of you when you asked and his reply below for you to see  .


Ah of course, i read that. I am not blaming Elmor tho, its rather Asus we need to blame for this stupid choice of choosing this rather garbage IT manufacturer over and over again knowing that their chips suck. 
Its the build quality that is rather poor that explains why some people have no problems at all and others do. I can't remember if i have had problems with my C7H but with my C6H i defo had and both use the same erratic IT chip.


----------



## darkvader75

I have mine at 4333mhz 100.8 or so bus. CPU final voltage 1.526 (not what is set in the bios) CPU-Z always reads quite abit higher. 
Ram at 3023mhz (64GB) 16 18 18 38 58 1T
280MM AIO NZXT X62 with push pull 4 fan configuration cooling profile customized to blow harder earlier as temps rise. Only way I've got it stable. It likes to spike temp with all 8 cores at that speed in serious benchmarks. In everyday gaming etc it doens't get to bad at all. 

It may all be insane but it works for me.


----------



## BUFUMAN

I am thinking about to sell this crap board. Which one would you recommend? No Asus board. Pls.

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Damis

Hey guys,
I am having troubles connecting USB Mass Storage Media (External HDD) on this board (I suppose that the board is behind it, not W10).
Every time I try to connect the External HDD, Windows 10 informs me that the USB device couldn´t be recognized.
I tried to enable the USB Mass Storage setting in BIOS, but that didn´t help.
Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Damis said:


> Hey guys,
> I am having troubles connecting USB Mass Storage Media (External HDD) on this board (I suppose that the board is behind it, not W10).
> Every time I try to connect the External HDD, Windows 10 informs me that the USB device couldn´t be recognized.
> I tried to enable the USB Mass Storage setting in BIOS, but that didn´t help.
> Any ideas?
> Thanks



There is an option in the bios in regards to Mass storage, its in the USB section.


If that doesn't work or is already on, I would test on another PC and see if it's ok.


----------



## Nekronata

BUFUMAN said:


> I am thinking about to sell this crap board. Which one would you recommend? No Asus board. Pls.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


Would be interested as well. Seems Asus is back to there old ways and feeds of old reputation.


----------



## Fearnot

Thanks to Asus I no longer like games, pc's or technology. What are the odds a zen 2 processor will ever work on this mobo?


----------



## Cyanold

1usmus said:


> *about HPET*. I installed Witcher 3 and I was shocked by the very low performance. About 70 frames per second was. I disabled the HPET and FPS grew 2 times. Since then, I always turn it off. Honestly, I did not compare in all games, but ROTR, Hitman, GTA have a higher FPS when HPET is off.
> 
> +
> 
> now *I've got access to new bios from 470 boards*, and I'm doing a comparison ... and I see some significant changes in dumps ( ~5700 identical files (84%) and 1028 files with minor changes, the difference in the code is about 1% )
> 
> *Precision boost advanced *is not an exclusive feature for 470. This feature is available even for 350
> a lot of attention is paid to the work of QFAN, HW sensors and RGB  lol
> 
> The new boards are really partly a new product, but there are no new items on the menu
> 
> +
> 
> interesting pic , DRAM 4500mhz on x470
> 
> 
> 
> NX & PSS. They hid these pints
> I can return them


Sorry for digging this "HPET" topic again, I am playing Dota2 which is a relatively CPU demanding game and not well optimized for Ryzen. Quite often I see first core hitting 90% and rest cores just 10%. I noticed that the game is stuttering and doesnt seems due to FPS drop. I am pulling my hair after tried so many things but still couldnt have smooth play as most of people experiencing with 2700x in games. What else could I look at?
Could any one confirm the below link regarding HPET setting and causing game stuttering.
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/8z2b9g/ryzen_gaming_stutter_and_high_latency/


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Fearnot said:


> Thanks to Asus I no longer like games, pc's or technology. What are the odds a zen 2 processor will ever work on this mobo?



How come you don't do like those things?


Care to elaborate, cuirious that's all


----------



## gupsterg

porschedrifter said:


> Thanks buddy! That's good to hear, can't wait.


View this imgur album.

This is ASUS WMI working correctly on ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero :thumb: .

That is also 4x8GB Samsung B die under further hand tuning for timings  . I have had more success with C6H with it's ASUS T-Topology than C7H.

In my eyes/experience, the :king: of AM4 is the *C6H*!



CDub07 said:


> Thanks for getting me up to speed. I seen alot of people having issues with fans I was wondering why wasn't I seeing the same results or was I affected and just didn't know it and my CPU has ran hot before.


NP  , wait till you get your new release of UEFI from *Elmor!*


----------



## Fanu

gupsterg said:


> In my eyes/experience, the :king: of AM4 is the *C6H*!


you misspelled, its *C6E*!!


----------



## gupsterg

Fanu said:


> you misspelled, its *C6E*!!


LOL! :specool: .

I should have said "In my eyes/experience, the original :king: of AM4 is the *C6H*!"  .


----------



## Plissken

Is it best to connect the speakers (I have amp+speakers) to the front panel (HD Audio) or to the rear panel? Does the speakers also benefits of the ESS DAC? I just want the best audio quality for music and movies and I'm still not sure about both the combinations to connect the speakers to one or the other.


----------



## CarnageHimura

I'm really not "super mad" about this MoBo, my OC is very stable and all, but that freaking fan bug is driving me crazy, I need Aida64 because my external LCD monitoring screen, and is very anoyin having the fans reving up all day, the problem get wrost when the CPU fans start to totally stop, but, thank's to my LCD I saw all the times and can close my games and restart on time, so, for that reason I decided to controll the CPU fans with the fan headders of the H100i, but as you guessed, that involves anooother software checking on the sensors... and now I had my chasis fans stoped all the freaking day...

I really didn't see any patch intention... so I'm going to get a Silverstone 4pin Fan Splitter and controll all the fans from the H100i... 

Hope that works... I know It's not ideal, I really like the asus fan manager, that 0rpm feature is great, but, maybe we never going to get that fixed... very sad indeed...


----------



## Fanu

just downgrade your BIOS..


----------



## arcDaniel

For me the same. I really like this MB.

No trouble at all with my OC, extrem stable. For the Fan Problem, in my case I connect them and the Waterpumpt directly to the PSU an regulate them with shunts. Because of the Waterloop, the consant Airflow is good. But I would be happy that this fan/pump Problem get solved. Even if everything work, it would be nice to monitor the speeds.

I do not need an new agesa or so. Only a Bios like the last one with the Fan/Pump fix an it would be perfect for my System.


----------



## Fanu

kinda off topic question

I have this adapter:
https://www.inter-tech.de/en/products/accessories/other-accessories/kt015

if I plug this adapter into PCIe 3.0 x4 slot, will that slot only be used by the NVME drive and SATA drive will use its SATA connection (you have to connect the adapter card to SATA port on MBO) or will SATA drive use PCIe lanes as well? 

ty!


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Only AsRock, but MSI are good also... then you end up with Gigabyte.
Im quite Happy with X370 Hero VI -> Some Tweaks & work but after that everything working Great.
Mobo is not too Hot, and not a Power Hog (even OCed)


----------



## elmor

CarnageHimura said:


> I'm really not "super mad" about this MoBo, my OC is very stable and all, but that freaking fan bug is driving me crazy, I need Aida64 because my external LCD monitoring screen, and is very anoyin having the fans reving up all day, the problem get wrost when the CPU fans start to totally stop, but, thank's to my LCD I saw all the times and can close my games and restart on time, so, for that reason I decided to controll the CPU fans with the fan headders of the H100i, but as you guessed, that involves anooother software checking on the sensors... and now I had my chasis fans stoped all the freaking day...
> 
> I really didn't see any patch intention... so I'm going to get a Silverstone 4pin Fan Splitter and controll all the fans from the H100i...
> 
> Hope that works... I know It's not ideal, I really like the asus fan manager, that 0rpm feature is great, but, maybe we never going to get that fixed... very sad indeed...





arcDaniel said:


> For me the same. I really like this MB.
> 
> No trouble at all with my OC, extrem stable. For the Fan Problem, in my case I connect them and the Waterpumpt directly to the PSU an regulate them with shunts. Because of the Waterloop, the consant Airflow is good. But I would be happy that this fan/pump Problem get solved. Even if everything work, it would be nice to monitor the speeds.
> 
> I do not need an new agesa or so. Only a Bios like the last one with the Fan/Pump fix an it would be perfect for my System.





Ne01 OnnA said:


> Only AsRock, but MSI are good also... then you end up with Gigabyte.
> Im quite Happy with X370 Hero VI -> Some Tweaks & work but after that everything working Great.
> Mobo is not too Hot, and not a Power Hog (even OCed)


Thank you for the success stories. I have a test BIOS similarly to C7H WIFI 0012 which has an updated ACPI WMI interface that should solve issues with fans stopping or getting stuck at some speed. Again, only as long as the software is updated for it as well.

C6H 0001 http://www.mediafire.com/file/1zh5czxhcjc7b5c/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0001-sensor_version_2.zip

Updated software versions:

- HWInfo v5.88 or later
- HWMonitor Beta: http://download.cpuid.com/betas/hwm_b17.zip
- SIV 5.32 or later
- CPU-Z Beta: http://download.cpuid.com/betas/cpuz_a0.zip
- AIDA64 v5.98.4800 or later


----------



## LicSqualo

elmor said:


> Thank you for the success stories. I have a test BIOS similarly to C7H WIFI 0012 which has an updated ACPI WMI interface that should solve issues with fans stopping or getting stuck at some speed. Again, only as long as the software is updated for it as well.
> 
> C6H 0001 http://www.mediafire.com/file/1zh5czxhcjc7b5c/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0001-sensor_version_2.zip
> 
> Updated software versions:
> 
> - HWInfo v5.88 or later
> - HWMonitor Beta: http://download.cpuid.com/betas/hwm_b17.zip
> - SIV 5.32 or later
> - CPU-Z Beta: http://download.cpuid.com/betas/cpuz_a0.zip


Thank you Elmor, much appreciated!
Just now downloaded and I'm in testing. Using SIV 5.34 to control. Seems good, same overclock settings but now the 101 MHz base clock is playable  (consequently my ram is a 3500 MHz with c13 timings  and the Infinity Fabric run at 1750 MHz  GOOD WORK!).
I will post if the CPU fan issue appear again.
Now I've set PWM type (not Auto as usual) and Turbo (not normal as usual) preset for the fan header (CPU). Just to try to evidence something bad if happen.


----------



## elmor

Fanu said:


> kinda off topic question
> 
> I have this adapter:
> https://www.inter-tech.de/en/products/accessories/other-accessories/kt015
> 
> if I plug this adapter into PCIe 3.0 x4 slot, will that slot only be used by the NVME drive and SATA drive will use its SATA connection (you have to connect the adapter card to SATA port on MBO) or will SATA drive use PCIe lanes as well?
> 
> ty!


The PCIe x4 slot on C6H is only Gen 2.0 and is shared with the PCIe x1 slots (if any PCIe x1 slots are used, the PCIe x4 slot will drop to PCIe x1). The PCIe slots do not support M.2 SATA drives, only PCIe drives. You'd have to connect the SATA drive to the on-board SATA ports as you say.


----------



## HOLTERTHEMIGHTY

Thanks Elmor, would that C6H Bios work also for a C6E with wifi?


----------



## Emmily

THX Elmor, I wanna cry.


----------



## oile

Installed new bios 0001 with flashback.
Started fresh putting my manual settings and booted into windows, required sometimes for me to get hwinfo adjusted to new settings.

It took a few minutes to notice that CPU PLL WAS AUTOMATICALLY SET TO 1.96V.

I rebooted immediately and re set it manually to 1.8v.

Why the hell the bios was doing that?

Did I damage my cpu??


----------



## arcDaniel

elmor said:


> Thank you for the success stories. I have a test BIOS similarly to C7H WIFI 0012 which has an updated ACPI WMI interface that should solve issues with fans stopping or getting stuck at some speed. Again, only as long as the software is updated for it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> C6H 0001 http://www.mediafire.com/file/1zh5czxhcjc7b5c/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0001-sensor_version_2.zip
> 
> 
> 
> Updated software versions:
> 
> 
> 
> - HWInfo v5.88 or later
> 
> - HWMonitor Beta: http://download.cpuid.com/betas/hwm_b17.zip
> 
> - SIV 5.32 or later
> 
> - CPU-Z Beta: http://download.cpuid.com/betas/cpuz_a0.zip
> 
> - AIDA64 v5.98.4800 or later




Thanks!!!

Tomorrow I will giff it a try. For Monitoring I only use HWInfo in the last Beta Versions


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dbsjej56464

elmor said:


> Thank you for the success stories. I have a test BIOS similarly to C7H WIFI 0012 which has an updated ACPI WMI interface that should solve issues with fans stopping or getting stuck at some speed. Again, only as long as the software is updated for it as well.
> 
> C6H 0001 http://www.mediafire.com/file/1zh5czxhcjc7b5c/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0001-sensor_version_2.zip
> 
> Updated software versions:
> 
> - HWInfo v5.88 or later
> - HWMonitor Beta: http://download.cpuid.com/betas/hwm_b17.zip
> - SIV 5.32 or later
> - CPU-Z Beta: http://download.cpuid.com/betas/cpuz_a0.zip
> - AIDA64 v5.98.4800 or later



Awesome thanks! I was one of the rare few that didn't have the fan issue. Better to be safe than sorry I think though!


----------



## elmor

HOLTERTHEMIGHTY said:


> Thanks Elmor, would that C6H Bios work also for a C6E with wifi?


C6E 0001 here: http://www.mediafire.com/file/1g92o7wwmggd19c/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-0001.zip/file



oile said:


> Installed new bios 0001 with flashback.
> Started fresh putting my manual settings and booted into windows, required sometimes for me to get hwinfo adjusted to new settings.
> 
> It took a few minutes to notice that CPU PLL WAS AUTOMATICALLY SET TO 1.96V.
> 
> I rebooted immediately and re set it manually to 1.8v.
> 
> Why the hell the bios was doing that?
> 
> Did I damage my cpu??


CPU PLL is not dangerous, no need to worry. There might be DRAM overclocking auto-rules that increase CPU 1.8V PLL to around 1.9V.


----------



## mtrai

elmor said:


> Thank you for the success stories. I have a test BIOS similarly to C7H WIFI 0012 which has an updated ACPI WMI interface that should solve issues with fans stopping or getting stuck at some speed. Again, only as long as the software is updated for it as well.
> 
> C6H 0001 http://www.mediafire.com/file/1zh5czxhcjc7b5c/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0001-sensor_version_2.zip
> 
> Updated software versions:
> 
> - HWInfo v5.88 or later
> - HWMonitor Beta: http://download.cpuid.com/betas/hwm_b17.zip
> - SIV 5.32 or later
> - CPU-Z Beta: http://download.cpuid.com/betas/cpuz_a0.zip
> - AIDA64 v5.98.4800 or later


Thanks Elmor, I am too one of the people that have pretty much success, though I am one of those that will actually modify my bios as needed. I did have an issue that is not your department, but half of my ram solder points and a ram mosef, developed green corrosion like copper which caused me some major issues. Between your support and my own bios tinkering with it has been great board with little issue.

Also is there a the C6H WiFI bios available as well when you get a time to look?

With 1usmus on vacation I am about to do the bios modding for the C6H beta bios.

Pic of my Corrosion on my C6H WiFi. I did clean it up with alcohol and it works now...I guess.


----------



## gupsterg

elmor said:


> Thank you for the success stories. I have a test BIOS similarly to C7H WIFI 0012 which has an updated ACPI WMI interface that should solve issues with fans stopping or getting stuck at some speed. Again, only as long as the software is updated for it as well.
> 
> C6H 0001 http://www.mediafire.com/file/1zh5czxhcjc7b5c/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0001-sensor_version_2.zip
> 
> Updated software versions:
> 
> - HWInfo v5.88 or later
> - HWMonitor Beta: http://download.cpuid.com/betas/hwm_b17.zip
> - SIV 5.32 or later
> - CPU-Z Beta: http://download.cpuid.com/betas/cpuz_a0.zip
> - AIDA64 v5.98.4800 or later


Nice to see this out :thumb: .

All I can say is this is my most favourite release so far in my ownership of this board since release  . The past 5 days have been tinkering heaven for me  .

I found it tricky to gain any kinda stability on the C7H with 4x8GB SS/SR Samsung B die at equal to or greater than 3200MHz. The C6H has nailed 3333MHz C14 1T with the same 2700X on 4.15GHz PState 0. With very decent SOC and 1.35V VDIMM.

I've just had a preliminary pass on 3400MHz, so more tinkering fun going on  .


----------



## mtrai

gupsterg said:


> Nice to see this out :thumb: .
> 
> All I can say is this is my most favourite release so far in my ownership of this board since release  . The past 5 days have been tinkering heaven for me  .
> 
> I found it tricky to gain any kinda stability on the C7H with 4x8GB SS/SR Samsung B die at equal to or greater than 3200MHz. The C6H has nailed 3333MHz C14 1T with the same 2700X on 4.15GHz PState 0. With very decent SOC and 1.35V VDIMM.
> 
> I've just had a preliminary pass on 3400MHz, so more tinkering fun going on  .


Umm 5 days?


----------



## gupsterg

Check back a few posts is further screenies (a imgur album), but below is my first  .


----------



## CarnageHimura

elmor said:


> Thank you for the success stories. I have a test BIOS similarly to C7H WIFI 0012 which has an updated ACPI WMI interface that should solve issues with fans stopping or getting stuck at some speed. Again, only as long as the software is updated for it as well.
> 
> C6H 0001 http://www.mediafire.com/file/1zh5czxhcjc7b5c/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0001-sensor_version_2.zip
> 
> Updated software versions:
> 
> - HWInfo v5.88 or later
> - HWMonitor Beta: http://download.cpuid.com/betas/hwm_b17.zip
> - SIV 5.32 or later
> - CPU-Z Beta: http://download.cpuid.com/betas/cpuz_a0.zip
> - AIDA64 v5.98.4800 or later


Thank you @elmor !!!

I'll try the new BIOS as soon I come back to home 

**Cancels de fan splitter order**


----------



## mtrai

gupsterg said:


> Check back a few posts is further screenies (a imgur album), but below is my first  .
> 
> View attachment 220150


Really was s'posed to see that itty bitty thing in the corner lol...ROFLMAO


----------



## Plissken

With this bios the fan issues are finally solved. Thanks Elmor.


----------



## gupsterg

mtrai said:


> Really was s'posed to see that itty bitty thing in the corner lol...ROFLMAO


NP  .

Seems like 3400MHz 4x8GB is a go'er, originally was testing at SOC 1.075V VDIMM 1.36V, but now 1.05V & 1.35V. Having a way better ride with C6H than C7H in this context. Now on 3rd run of HCI.



Spoiler


----------



## Krisztias

elmor said:


> Thank you for the success stories. I have a test BIOS similarly to C7H WIFI 0012 which has an updated ACPI WMI interface that should solve issues with fans stopping or getting stuck at some speed. Again, only as long as the software is updated for it as well.
> 
> C6H 0001 http://www.mediafire.com/file/1zh5czxhcjc7b5c/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0001-sensor_version_2.zip
> 
> Updated software versions:
> 
> - HWInfo v5.88 or later
> - HWMonitor Beta: http://download.cpuid.com/betas/hwm_b17.zip
> - SIV 5.32 or later
> - CPU-Z Beta: http://download.cpuid.com/betas/cpuz_a0.zip
> - AIDA64 v5.98.4800 or later


Thank you!

Is this AGESA 1.0.0.6 or 1.0.0.2c?


----------



## Plissken

Plissken said:


> With this bios the fan issues are finally solved. Thanks Elmor.


Edit
Looks like I talked too early Lol. There are still sudden spikes (fan rotations) but a bit less than 6004-6201 it seems, at least for me. If it'll become unbeareable again I'll go back to the beta 6001 and wait for the next one... damn it.


----------



## mtrai

Jeeze I do not remember previous bios having so many suppressed options..will see what turns up.

I might have a number of new fan options opened shortly....but this is slow going...so many things to to change from true to false so they show. I am about a 3rd of the way through the last file before I can flash it.


----------



## elmor

mtrai said:


> Thanks Elmor, I am too one of the people that have pretty much success, though I am one of those that will actually modify my bios as needed. I did have an issue that is not your department, but half of my ram solder points and a ram mosef, developed green corrosion like copper which caused me some major issues. Between your support and my own bios tinkering with it has been great board with little issue.
> 
> Also is there a the C6H WiFI bios available as well when you get a time to look?
> 
> With 1usmus on vacation I am about to do the bios modding for the C6H beta bios.
> 
> Pic of my Corrosion on my C6H WiFi. I did clean it up with alcohol and it works now...I guess.


Sorry no idea, haven't seen that before.



Krisztias said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Is this AGESA 1.0.0.6 or 1.0.0.2c?


Still 1.0.0.2.



Plissken said:


> Edit
> Looks like I talked too early Lol. There are still sudden spikes (fan rotations) but a bit less than 6004-6201 it seems, at least for me. If it'll become unbeareable again I'll go back to the beta 6001 and wait for the next one... damn it.


I specifically stated that it will sort out issues where the fan speed gets stuck at some value, it will not help with any ramping fans.


----------



## mtrai

elmor said:


> Sorry no idea, haven't seen that before.


Normally that is just some bad solder ...sometimes more copper is there then should be in the solder...hence the green...was afraid to try to RMA. LOL with ASUS RMA rep at times.


----------



## datspike

To anyone using Argus Monitor for fan control - the latest version is messing with new test 0001 bios WMI implementation and will cause system/program hangs.


----------



## mtrai

Modded bios is up just the C6H see notes in post.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...ow-update-bios-correctly-24.html#post27638552


----------



## gupsterg

Plissken said:


> Edit
> Looks like I talked too early Lol. There are still sudden spikes (fan rotations) but a bit less than 6004-6201 it seems, at least for me. If it'll become unbeareable again I'll go back to the beta 6001 and wait for the next one... damn it.


Do you not use fan smoothing option?



mtrai said:


> Jeeze I do not remember previous bios having so many suppressed options..will see what turns up.


Not really noticed anything suppressed vs any other beta/"official" release.


----------



## mtrai

gupsterg said:


> Do you not use fan smoothing option?
> 
> 
> 
> Not really noticed anything suppressed vs any other beta/"official" release.


Oh all the normal things...if you do not have an X cpu etc...but they changed a few things around, added a bunch of different 46 02 flags which exposes a "different" input area. But check out the fan options I have vs what is in any released bios. Or I can do screenshots. That is also a very time consuming part. I did it once before.


----------



## Plissken

gupsterg said:


> Do you not use fan smoothing option?


Yes, I set it at 6.4s, also cpu fan to PWM (always had it on Auto) but still that ugly noise coming from the fan ramping, it's very very annoying believe me (it ONLY happens with 6004 to 6201)

So guess what... I had to go back once again to 6001 (which is labeled as beta btw) at least the fan behaves normally (it's a Noctua NF-F12 PWM https://noctua.at/en/products/fan/nf-f12-pwm.html)

Notice that the noise I'm talking about it's very particular, maybe due to the high RPM I don't know...but as I said only happens with those bios above, very strange. I'm stuck to 6001 until this problem goes away, I don't want to change my heatsink/fan because of this. Hopefully the next bios/AGESA will help...


----------



## rv8000

elmor said:


> Sorry no idea, haven't seen that before.
> 
> 
> 
> Still 1.0.0.2.
> 
> 
> 
> I specifically stated that it will sort out issues where the fan speed gets stuck at some value, it will not help with any ramping fans.


Any info on when the ch6 will get an updated AEGSA version?


----------



## elmor

rv8000 said:


> Any info on when the ch6 will get an updated AEGSA version?


Seems like end of October, might be able to get test/beta versions earlier.


----------



## oile

elmor said:


> Seems like end of October, might be able to get test/beta versions earlier.


Thank you


----------



## gupsterg

mtrai said:


> Oh all the normal things...if you do not have an X cpu etc...but they changed a few things around, added a bunch of different 46 02 flags which exposes a "different" input area. But check out the fan options I have vs what is in any released bios. Or I can do screenshots. That is also a very time consuming part. I did it once before.


I have not used a non X CPU for a while now, when had before I saw no difference in setting exposed. TBH the fan options which are exposed work well for me and all I need.

My current vice is seeing what I can get with 4x8GB on the C6H with the 2700X. Same RAM and CPU didn't really surpass 3200MHz in this context on the C7H for me.

After several reruns of HCI I had to tweak some timings from my original setup for 3400MHz C15 1T. I use tRDWR [Auto], reason being I have seen it train to differing values per channel on differing posts on same settings, this is why I believe also The Stilt's timings presets keep this timing [Auto].



Spoiler














Just like when testing 3333MHz C14 1T I needed a slight bump in SOC to gain P95 stability vs HCI/RB/Y-Cruncher testing.



Spoiler





















 


Plissken said:


> Yes, I set it at 6.4s, also cpu fan to PWM (always had it on Auto) but still that ugly noise coming from the fan ramping, it's very very annoying believe me (it ONLY happens with 6004 to 6201)
> 
> So guess what... I had to go back once again to 6001 (which is labeled as beta btw) at least the fan behaves normally (it's a Noctua NF-F12 PWM https://noctua.at/en/products/fan/nf-f12-pwm.html)
> 
> Notice that the noise I'm talking about it's very particular, maybe due to the high RPM I don't know...but as I said only happens with those bios above, very strange. I'm stuck to 6001 until this problem goes away, I don't want to change my heatsink/fan because of this. Hopefully the next bios/AGESA will help...


Hmmm, strange.

From what I understand how a fan reacts to x PWM% from mobo header is based on PWM curve set within IC on FAN. Regardless from your experience it would mean fan header is giving differing PWM depending on UEFI you use. I can't say my fans when using same settings, exhibit any differing reaction, depending on UEFI used.

I use CPU_FAN header to supply PWM to 4xTY-143, CHA_FAN3 supplies PWM & power to 2x AC F9 PWM, CHA_FAN1 supplies PWM & power to 1x AC F12 PWM.


----------



## hughjazz44

elmor said:


> C6H 0001 http://www.mediafire.com/file/1zh5czxhcjc7b5c/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0001-sensor_version_2.zip
> 
> Updated software versions:
> 
> - HWInfo v5.88 or later
> - HWMonitor Beta: http://download.cpuid.com/betas/hwm_b17.zip
> - SIV 5.32 or later
> - CPU-Z Beta: http://download.cpuid.com/betas/cpuz_a0.zip
> - AIDA64 v5.98.4800 or later


Is the fan fix the only difference?


----------



## mtrai

hughjazz44 said:


> Is the fan fix the only difference?


There is a quite a difference in at least the 2 files I work with in the bios to make the bios mods. Though I do not bother and will not bother to check the actual differences and amounts. That is not something elmor knows or has never shared with us, in my opinion it is a non issues to me. I just appreciate we have him around even though sometimes we kick him around.


----------



## arcDaniel

elmor said:


> Seems like end of October, might be able to get test/beta versions earlier.


The Fan issue is something, that can get dangerous. For me the Water-pump stopped 3times. But that is/was (hopefully fixed with 0001) the only Problem.

Will agesa 1.0.0.6 really give us something more? Is there something getting better?

I can't imagine that we will get something special from a new version. So don't hurry!


----------



## datspike

I'm hoping for custom voltage\frequency settings for the boost algorithm. 
Right now it's impossible to get a stable 2 core boost overclock while running all core boost at the lowest stable voltage


----------



## Ramad

oile said:


> Installed new bios 0001 with flashback.
> Started fresh putting my manual settings and booted into windows, required sometimes for me to get hwinfo adjusted to new settings.
> 
> It took a few minutes to notice that CPU PLL WAS AUTOMATICALLY SET TO 1.96V.
> 
> I rebooted immediately and re set it manually to 1.8v.
> 
> Why the hell the bios was doing that?
> 
> Did I damage my cpu??


1.96V will not damage your CPU. This is a voltage that feeds the CPU cache (L1, L2 and L3) which are SRAM. I have used 1.9V-1.92V for my CPU @3.8GHz and 2.0V when running @4.0GHz for more than a year now.


----------



## mito1172

Have you tried the new beta bios?


----------



## CeltPC

Installed the latest beta bios, so far so good..


----------



## mito1172

CeltPC said:


> Installed the latest beta bios, so far so good..


So you're happy?


----------



## elmor

mito1172 said:


> So you're happy?


This SIO issue manifests after multiple collisions between at least two independently timed events (1-2 per second). It may take several days for the problem to show itself, so let's wait and see what the status is in a few days.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

What is the optimal PLL voltage for 3.9ghz?


----------



## hurricane28

Just leave it at stock man.. no need to tinker with it.


----------



## mito1172

elmor said:


> This SIO issue manifests after multiple collisions between at least two independently timed events (1-2 per second). It may take several days for the problem to show itself, so let's wait and see what the status is in a few days.


 thanks elmor :thumb:


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

elmor said:


> Thank you for the success stories. I have a test BIOS similarly to C7H WIFI 0012 which has an updated ACPI WMI interface that should solve issues with fans stopping or getting stuck at some speed. Again, only as long as the software is updated for it as well.
> 
> C6H 0001 http://www.mediafire.com/file/1zh5czxhcjc7b5c/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0001-sensor_version_2.zip
> 
> Updated software versions:
> 
> - HWInfo v5.88 or later
> - HWMonitor Beta: http://download.cpuid.com/betas/hwm_b17.zip
> - SIV 5.32 or later
> - CPU-Z Beta: http://download.cpuid.com/betas/cpuz_a0.zip
> - AIDA64 v5.98.4800 or later


THX Bratan'
Glad we are back in Hero VI Business


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

mtrai said:


> There is a quite a difference in at least the 2 files I work with in the bios to make the bios mods. Though I do not bother and will not bother to check the actual differences and amounts. That is not something elmor knows or has never shared with us, in my opinion it is a non issues to me. I just appreciate we have him around even though sometimes we kick him around.


mtrai -> New AGESA in this one?


----------



## Kildar

Ne01 OnnA said:


> mtrai -> New AGESA in this one?


Nope.


----------



## Runis

elmor said:


> Thank you for the success stories. I have a test BIOS similarly to C7H WIFI 0012 which has an updated ACPI WMI interface that should solve issues with fans stopping or getting stuck at some speed. Again, only as long as the software is updated for it as well.
> 
> C6H 0001 http://www.mediafire.com/file/1zh5czxhcjc7b5c/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0001-sensor_version_2.zip
> 
> Updated software versions:
> 
> - HWInfo v5.88 or later
> - HWMonitor Beta: http://download.cpuid.com/betas/hwm_b17.zip
> - SIV 5.32 or later
> - CPU-Z Beta: http://download.cpuid.com/betas/cpuz_a0.zip
> - AIDA64 v5.98.4800 or later



Is there a C6H *WiFi* version of this bios?


----------



## RobrPatty

*bios*



Runis said:


> Is there a C6H *WiFi* version of this bios?


Nope you can check here:

https://www.mediafire.com/folder/xcheoyf3gq1e4/Release


----------



## Azghul

Hey all, 

long time lurker, first time poster here.
Ist the 6301 the same Bios as the 0001?

Can't wait for a new AGESA, cause i got some trouble with some games on my 2700x (Framedrops etc. which i don't have on other boards).

Greetings Azze


----------



## gupsterg

CeltPC said:


> Installed the latest beta bios, so far so good..
> 
> 
> 
> mito1172 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're happy?
> 
> 
> 
> elmor said:
> 
> 
> 
> This SIO issue manifests after multiple collisions between at least two independently timed events (1-2 per second). It may take several days for the problem to show itself, so let's wait and see what the status is in a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I've had upto 6 instances of CPU-Z and HWINFO concurrently open at a time, not had fans flake out. Also using AIDA64 used to be a sure fire way of killing fans and that has also not occurred.

I also passed data to Ray (author of SIV) and he hasn't flagged issue with "locks" on apps I used, even when multiple apps access SIO.

I have not stopped tweaking/testing on rig since flashing 0001 ~ 8days ago. I've pretty much got as tight as I can on 8x8GB SS/SR RAM using 1.35V for 3333/3400, gonna see if can get 3466MHz.



Azghul said:


> Hey all,
> 
> long time lurker, first time poster here.
> Ist the 6301 the same Bios as the 0001?
> 
> Can't wait for a new AGESA, cause i got some trouble with some games on my 2700x (Framedrops etc. which i don't have on other boards).
> 
> Greetings Azze


Hopefully Elmor will spill the beans on this UEFI ASAP  , tempted to stop my testing of 0001 and flash this up  .


----------



## elmor

C6 BIOS 6301

- Still AGESA 1.0.0.2
- ACPI WMI sensor interface v2 (should not cause fan lockups together with updated software)
- Supposedly fixes issues with some keyboards not working in UEFI
- Other fixes as well, but nothing that was mentioned here IIRC

C6H https://www.mediafire.com/file/uma2tp9k501mhlm/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-6301.zip/file
C6H WIFI https://www.mediafire.com/file/vhk37m23qk1hg0k/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-6301.zip/file
C6E https://www.mediafire.com/file/iofp96xe0k4u1n4/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-6301.zip/file


----------



## Azghul

@elmor
Thanks for the fast response. I did not have any Fan issues with 6201, or at least i did not recognize it (sometimes PC just shuts down when playing games, but not when stress testing).

So Will Flash it tomorrow, when i am back home. 

i also wanted so say thank you for all you people testing and giving me a lots of help here in the forum.

Greetings Azze


----------



## datspike

Updated to the 6301, everything good. Can't really say I know what to look for


----------



## mtrai

Thanks Elmor


----------



## Naeem

elmor said:


> C6 BIOS 6301
> 
> - Still AGESA 1.0.0.2
> - ACPI WMI sensor interface v2 (should not cause fan lockups together with updated software)
> - Supposedly fixes issues with some keyboards not working in UEFI
> - Other fixes as well, but nothing that was mentioned here IIRC
> 
> C6H https://www.mediafire.com/file/uma2tp9k501mhlm/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-6301.zip/file
> C6H WIFI https://www.mediafire.com/file/vhk37m23qk1hg0k/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-6301.zip/file
> C6E https://www.mediafire.com/file/iofp96xe0k4u1n4/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-6301.zip/file


Is it same as 0001 bios you uploaded few days ago ?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Naeem said:


> Is it same as 0001 bios you uploaded few days ago ?



I don't have a CHA checker but the file size is the same


----------



## gupsterg

Some shares of testing on UEFI 0001 with F4-3200C14Q-32GVK @ 3400MHz C15 1T.

P95 v28.10b1 8K 4096K 26GB ~3hrs run and manually stopped.



Spoiler














P95 v29.4b8 8K 4096K 26GB ~6hrs run and manually stopped.



Spoiler














Besides other HCI v6.0 passes on this profile this is longest tested, ~1100%/~10hrs.



Spoiler














Y-Cruncher ~2.5hrs, manually stopped.



Spoiler














RB 1hr.



Spoiler














Spent some time further tweaking and continuing still, still sticking to VDIMM 1.35V, SOC is 1.068V (+18mV from 3333MHz setup). Below is GT2 vs GT3.1, consistently performing better on Read Write Copy IMO.



Spoiler
















elmor said:


> C6 BIOS 6301
> 
> - Still AGESA 1.0.0.2
> - ACPI WMI sensor interface v2 (should not cause fan lockups together with updated software)
> *- Supposedly fixes issues with some keyboards not working in UEFI
> - Other fixes as well, but nothing that was mentioned here IIRC*
> 
> C6H https://www.mediafire.com/file/uma2tp9k501mhlm/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-6301.zip/file
> C6H WIFI https://www.mediafire.com/file/vhk37m23qk1hg0k/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-6301.zip/file
> C6E https://www.mediafire.com/file/iofp96xe0k4u1n4/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-6301.zip/file
> 
> 
> Naeem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it same as 0001 bios you uploaded few days ago ?
Click to expand...

Yes, apart from bold text.



Spoiler














So it's a new UEFI  .


----------



## mito1172

gupsterg said:


> I've had upto 6 instances of CPU-Z and HWINFO concurrently open at a time, not had fans flake out. Also using AIDA64 used to be a sure fire way of killing fans and that has also not occurred.
> 
> I also passed data to Ray (author of SIV) and he hasn't flagged issue with "locks" on apps I used, even when multiple apps access SIO.
> 
> I have not stopped tweaking/testing on rig since flashing 0001 ~ 8days ago. I've pretty much got as tight as I can on 8x8GB SS/SR RAM using 1.35V for 3333/3400, gonna see if can get 3466MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Elmor will spill the beans on this UEFI ASAP  , tempted to stop my testing of 0001 and flash this up  .


Thanks for information


----------



## Kildar

I don't know if this is the new bios (6301) or just the way I decided to setup my bios after I upgraded.

I set everything to auto except: blck 100.8, DHOCP 3200 Std, RAM 3333, CB15, PLL 1.83 and PE2.

Adjusted memory timings for 3333 Fast per 1usmus's DRAM Calc 1.3.1 @ 14-14-14-14-28-42-266, 1T, GD disabled, PD disabled, etc...

I'm booting and gaming up with all cores @ 4156 @ app 1.4 vcore. Which is a lot better than it was doing @ PE3 on 6201 or 0001 with voltage offset auto. Voltage not as high. Temps about the same.

At idle or just pursing the web it bounces around 1943-4883 on random cores.

Cores seem to respond better (faster peaks and drops) then before.


----------



## LicSqualo

*HD selection problem*

@elmor
Thank you for the last bios update! much appreciated 
In these last (6xxx) bioses I found a little visual issue. When I've to select the proper order of my HD's (8) in boot order menu; the boot option #3 and #4 position not show the P1, P2, P3 and P4 HDs) perhaps the menu is not configured correctly (not scroll). In fact in these positions #3 and #4 I can't see my first HD's (P2 and P3).
In the attached image you can see what I've tried to explain. Sorry for my english.
I've solved for me, not a really problem.
Thank you for your support!


----------



## mtrai

Scratch ASUS modded bios with bios 6301 for the C6H. Apparently ASUS made some major change to the bios. I am looking into it. Nether 6301 for any C6H versions will open in the tool we need to use. I am gonna test the C6H version I created to see what actually shows and what does not. AMIBCP is needed to show things in the bios settings as well as editing the a file and setting false flags to true. I can still change the flags and all. Coincidentally the GUID file A5E369C8-ABF9-4B43-B212-FF1BFD35666D is 100% identical to in the C6H 1001 and the 6003. So until further testing I am removed the download for the C6H.


----------



## gupsterg

mtrai said:


> Mod Version coming soon for the Wifi and Extreme. The C6H 6003 is almost ready.
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...ow-update-bios-correctly-24.html#post27642414


Not had time to try the mod version, but curious to know if Scalar modification can be unlocked, as this setting is not on C6H but is on C7H.



Spoiler


----------



## mtrai

gupsterg said:


> Not had time to try the mod version, but curious to know if Scalar modification can be unlocked, as this setting is not on C6H but is on C7H.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 220640


Yes it can...I will have to go back through my notes to see what guid that was in...but anyway, modding the C6H and C7H bios are now a no go with the version elmor released today for both boards.


----------



## gupsterg

mito1172 said:


> Thanks for information


No problem  .



mtrai said:


> Yes it can...I will have to go back through my notes to see what guid that was in...but anyway, modding the C6H and C7H bios are now a no go with the version elmor released today for both boards.


Ahh, shame. Thanks for info :thumb: .

For me comparing C6H to C7H that is the only omission in UEFI I have found. Second thing is "we" don't get the improved accuracy voltage read backs in software monitoring from VRM controller. AFAIK on the ZE/C7H UEFI with ASUS WMI implementation the Super IO chip gained a firmware update to expose them. AFAIK reason on the C6H this update can't occur as SIO FW could lead to bricking, like when board was released and updates were allowed.

I wonder if on the C6E owners see (VRM) read backs for VCORE/SOC/DRAM under ASUS WMI in HWINFO...


----------



## mtrai

gupsterg said:


> No problem  .
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, shame. Thanks for info :thumb: .
> 
> For me comparing C6H to C7H that is the only omission in UEFI I have found. Second thing is "we" don't get the improved accuracy voltage read backs in software monitoring from VRM controller. AFAIK on the ZE/C7H UEFI with ASUS WMI implementation the Super IO chip gained a firmware update to expose them. AFAIK reason on the C6H this update can't occur as SIO FW could lead to bricking, like when board was released and updates were allowed.
> 
> I wonder if on the C6E owners see (VRM) read backs for VCORE/SOC/DRAM under ASUS WMI in HWINFO...


Hmm that firmware update must of been in a bios update.


----------



## SaLSouL

gupsterg said:


> No problem  .
> 
> I wonder if on the C6E owners see (VRM) read backs for VCORE/SOC/DRAM under ASUS WMI in HWINFO...



C6E on Bios 6301 stock Hwinfo 5.89 beta


----------



## hurricane28

gupsterg said:


> Not had time to try the mod version, but curious to know if Scalar modification can be unlocked, as this setting is not on C6H but is on C7H.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 220640


Does that precision boost function actually work? I tried but no matter what CPU is never boosting higher than 4.250 GHz regarding the voltage. These Ryzen chips are or hardware locked or extremely close binned.


----------



## SaLSouL

hurricane28 said:


> Does that precision boost function actually work? I tried but no matter what CPU is never boosting higher than 4.250 GHz regarding the voltage. These Ryzen chips are or hardware locked or extremely close binned.





Working fine here. This is all entirely stock setting
make sure your on Balanced Power plan


----------



## hurricane28

SaLSouL said:


> Working fine here. This is all entirely stock setting
> make sure your on Balanced Power plan
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Nothing in the spoiler dude lol.


----------



## SaLSouL

hurricane28 said:


> Nothing in the spoiler dude lol.



fixed :thumb:


----------



## mtrai

Gonna ask...okay with the situation with bio modding with the new bios released today, with not be able to access the setup in a certain tool to change access from default to user some options cannot be showed or changed. For example we cannot change it to disable the spread sprectrum or turn off HPET as well as some memory timing options we could unmask.

With that said...other options that were not dependent on that program can be shown. Let me know what y'all want me to do, as it is time consuming if there is no interest. I can post the C6H modified 6301 bios if wanted and a few of you test it out. 

I have a guess what just happened...I remember seeing this before with that certain program we have to use for part of the modding that we are not supposed to have.

I will have to spend a bit more time then I have today to look into options...but I think if I am right we are gonna be stuck for a while with bios modding.


----------



## Kildar

HWinfo just failed and will not run now.

Fails on Detecting CPU #15.


----------



## hurricane28

SaLSouL said:


> Working fine here. This is all entirely stock setting
> make sure your on Balanced Power plan


Thnx. Your clocks are always be higher because you have better higher binned CPU. I see that yours clocks 50 MHz higher too, mine does the same.


----------



## voreo

So anyone using the new bios still on the 1xxx series? How is it faring?


----------



## mito1172

voreo said:


> So anyone using the new bios still on the 1xxx series? How is it faring?


I'm glad 1800x :thumb:


----------



## Mumak

Kildar said:


> HWinfo just failed and will not run now.
> 
> Fails on Detecting CPU #15.


Please attach the HWiNFO Debug File and I will check that.


----------



## Ultimvtum

voreo said:


> So anyone using the new bios still on the 1xxx series? How is it faring?


Seems fine here with my 1700X.
Haven't bothered pushing anything further than my daily.
Going to wait for the new AGESA before spending time on anything.


----------



## gupsterg

mtrai said:


> Hmm that firmware update must of been in a bios update.


AFAIK each UEFI contains say the EC updates, so when board posts it does the update.

For example in the context of ZE/C7H, lets say UEFI xxx1 has x EC FW and UEFI xxxx4 has y EC FW, all the UEFIs in between would revert EC FW back to x if I flashback'd UEFI xxx3, xxx2, xxx1. Each time say the SIO and or LED EC is updated as part of UEFI, on first post "we" see message stating something like "Do not switch off PC...", then it will reboot and show the usual message where POST process pauses and "we" have to enter UEFI setup after a fresh flash.



gupsterg said:


> I wonder if on the C6E owners see (VRM) read backs for VCORE/SOC/DRAM under ASUS WMI in HWINFO...
> 
> 
> SaLSouL said:
> 
> 
> 
> C6E on Bios 6301 stock Hwinfo 5.89 beta
Click to expand...

Thank you :thumb: .

Seems to me as C6E did not also gain EC updates . You'll see below 2 screenies from ZE, at idle the new read back from VRM controller entirely match UEFI settings, on load the average is best to ref. The C7H seems the same to me as well.

I guess it's not too much of a biggie, for me if I use polling rate of 750ms in HWINFO and ref averages for voltages on C6H for under the mobo section (ASUS WMI) it matches what is actual/settings pretty closely.



Spoiler
















hurricane28 said:


> Does that precision boost function actually work? I tried but no matter what CPU is never boosting higher than 4.250 GHz regarding the voltage. These Ryzen chips are or hardware locked or extremely close binned.


Yes I gain clocks, but as you say depends on CPU in use as to how well a boost we see from tweaking "algorithm" (ie PB/XFR2).

Mine will hit 4.35GHz on several cores no problem, ACB varies depending on app loading it/temperature, etc, I could see equal to 4.2GHz or lower  .

As much "we" have gained better boosting on gen 2 CPU, I think they needed to open it up more. Even if we could say set per core voltages to x being able to set say ceiling VIDs would have been great. At least decent cores could be curbed for VID/VCORE, lowering package power/temps, etc and perhaps aiding boosting, etc.



mtrai said:


> Gonna ask...okay with the situation with bio modding with the new bios released today, with not be able to access the setup in a certain tool to change access from default to user some options cannot be showed or changed. For example we cannot change it to disable the spread sprectrum or turn off HPET as well as some memory timing options we could unmask.
> 
> With that said...other options that were not dependent on that program can be shown. Let me know what y'all want me to do, as it is time consuming if there is no interest. I can post the C6H modified 6301 bios if wanted and a few of you test it out.
> 
> I have a guess what just happened...I remember seeing this before with that certain program we have to use for part of the modding that we are not supposed to have.
> 
> I will have to spend a bit more time then I have today to look into options...but I think if I am right we are gonna be stuck for a while with bios modding.


Sorry chap not had time to try your previously shared modded UEFI. Still tweaking timings for 3400MHz on 4x8GB and still on "official" beta 0001. Like I said before, I believe the stock UEFI has enough for me to eek out the best from HW, only would be nice to see same PBO menu on C6H as C7H...


----------



## BUFUMAN

mtrai said:


> Gonna ask...okay with the situation with bio modding with the new bios released today, with not be able to access the setup in a certain tool to change access from default to user some options cannot be showed or changed. For example we cannot change it to disable the spread sprectrum or turn off HPET as well as some memory timing options we could unmask.
> 
> With that said...other options that were not dependent on that program can be shown. Let me know what y'all want me to do, as it is time consuming if there is no interest. I can post the C6H modified 6301 bios if wanted and a few of you test it out.
> 
> I have a guess what just happened...I remember seeing this before with that certain program we have to use for part of the modding that we are not supposed to have.
> 
> I will have to spend a bit more time then I have today to look into options...but I think if I am right we are gonna be stuck for a while with bios modding.


Please post it. Btw enable everything what gain more power.

Hpet control
Full spread spectrum control
Sata energy control a.s.o

Thanks mate


Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mtrai

BUFUMAN said:


> Please post it. Btw enable everything what gain more power.
> 
> Hpet control
> Full spread spectrum control
> Sata energy control a.s.o
> 
> Thanks mate
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


All 3 of those are no go now...those were all controlled by the program I mentioned not by editing the false flags.


----------



## Miiksu

Meh, again power saving not work when manual multibly is set. I use now Level 4 OC that works better with 2700X. It boost cores up to 4.35 GHz and all power savings works. How I did not figure this out sooner.


----------



## BUFUMAN

mtrai said:


> All 3 of those are no go now...those were all controlled by the program I mentioned not by editing the false flags.


Uhmm ok.

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bbowseroctacore

@elmor - thanx ....will give the cvie bios a run tomorrow


----------



## Kildar

Mumak said:


> Please attach the HWiNFO Debug File and I will check that.


Where would I find that?


----------



## red-ray

*What does SIV report on a C6E*



SaLSouL said:


> C6E on Bios 6301 stock


I have not tested the SIV (http://rh-software.com/) ASUS WMI support on a C6E, please will will try it and post a couple of screen shots? I would like to see the *Initial Screen* + *Menu->Hardware->Hardware Status* + *Menu->System->ACPI + PnP->ASUS WMI*.

I suspect the SIV 5.33 release will be fine, but if you have RTX 2080s then the 5.34 Beta does better. Do *Menu->File->Download->SIV Beta* to get the latest.


----------



## Mumak

Kildar said:


> Where would I find that?


See here: https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-IMPORTANT-Read-this-before-submitting-a-report


----------



## CarnageHimura

elmor said:


> C6 BIOS 6301
> 
> - Still AGESA 1.0.0.2
> - ACPI WMI sensor interface v2 (should not cause fan lockups together with updated software)
> - Supposedly fixes issues with some keyboards not working in UEFI
> - Other fixes as well, but nothing that was mentioned here IIRC
> 
> C6H https://www.mediafire.com/file/uma2tp9k501mhlm/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-6301.zip/file
> C6H WIFI https://www.mediafire.com/file/vhk37m23qk1hg0k/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-6301.zip/file
> C6E https://www.mediafire.com/file/iofp96xe0k4u1n4/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-6301.zip/file


Hi Guys!! I'm barely return and maybe had time to test the new bios with the Fan Fix , only a dumb question... Asus AI Suite 3 is not updated to work with this, rigth??
If not... Can I configure the fan curves on BIOS and shutdown AI Suite and this work with a recent version of Aida64 checking temps? Thanks for the time to answer!


----------



## TheRudster

Just wondering if anyone is having this issue.
A while back I reported that waking from sleep, I had times where the screen was black and I had to reset the system to get it working. Since switching from an 850 evo raid 0 to an 970 evo NVMe, that issue has gone so it seems that issue was related to the raid for some reason. However even on a fresh install, about 20% of the time, when waking from sleep, the system wakes but the USB ports are dead. No power, no data. So again, have to force reset. The other 80% of the time(Every time it does wake to a usable state) every USB device is disconnected and then reconnected. This isn't a major issue since I assume during sleep, connection was lost with the usb controller and it had to reinitialize but that's 20% of the time, it fails completely and I have to reset.

Specs
VI Hero
1800X at 4.125GHz
64GB's of b-die dual channel memory (Rated for 3600 but fails with anything more than 2993)
GTX 1080
970 Evo NVMe


----------



## hughjazz44

TheRudster said:


> Just wondering if anyone is having this issue.
> A while back I reported that waking from sleep, I had times where the screen was black and I had to reset the system to get it working. Since switching from an 850 evo raid 0 to an 970 evo NVMe, that issue has gone so it seems that issue was related to the raid for some reason. However even on a fresh install, about 20% of the time, when waking from sleep, the system wakes but the USB ports are dead. No power, no data. So again, have to force reset. The other 80% of the time(Every time it does wake to a usable state) every USB device is disconnected and then reconnected. This isn't a major issue since I assume during sleep, connection was lost with the usb controller and it had to reinitialize but that's 20% of the time, it fails completely and I have to reset.
> 
> Specs
> VI Hero
> 1800X at 4.125GHz
> 64GB's of b-die dual channel memory (Rated for 3600 but fails with anything more than 2993)
> GTX 1080
> 970 Evo NVMe


Just a thought, but maybe one of your connected USB devices is causing the issue. Try removing devices and see if the issue goes away after sleep cycles. 

I had some USB issues with a connected Razer Tartarus that went away when I disconnected it.


----------



## pony-tail

I have one of these boards with a 1600x ( 3200mhz 16 gb GSkill Ripjaws @ 3200mhz )
Is there any issues that I am likely to have if I update the eufi firmware and put a 2700x . and would there be any noticeable performance increase if I do ?
My graphics is a gtx 1070 ti and my cooler is a Noctua 120 mm air cooler .
Probably more that I need to know but I do not know what to ask .


----------



## skellattarr

I'm trying out the new 6301 bios, i was on 6201 when I was on that I used Ryzen dram calculator to set my ram and it worked well. now that I'm on 6301 if I use rdc settings the system won't post tried three times but I then tried D,O,C,P and it works so far I still got to test with memtest86 to see if its stable


----------



## arcDaniel

I have a very very tiny "Problem", since a long time.

My Bus-Clock is set to 100mhz, but Windows(HWinfo, CPU-Z) tells me, that it is only 99,8mhz. But when I set it to 100,2mhz, I get 100,2mhz in Windows too.

I'm not able to get 100mhz. I know that is not really a problem, I don't care about that 0,2mhz difference, if all the rest is extreme stable. But an explication, a reason for that behavior would be nice.


----------



## oile

arcDaniel said:


> I have a very very tiny "Problem", since a long time.
> 
> My Bus-Clock is set to 100mhz, but Windows(HWinfo, CPU-Z) tells me, that it is only 99,8mhz. But when I set it to 100,2mhz, I get 100,2mhz in Windows too.
> 
> I'm not able to get 100mhz. I know that is not really a problem, I don't care about that 0,2mhz difference, if all the rest is extreme stable. But an explication, a reason for that behavior would be nice.


Me too. 6301 bckl on auto = 99.8mhz in hwinfo
Manual on 100.000 = 100.000 on hwinfo

Not anything to worry about anyway.

0001 and 6301 made me gain almost a full 25mhz step almost stable, don't know why

Now 1600 @ 4075mhz @ 1.406v llc3 in uefi + 3466 cl 14-15-15-14-30-52-267


----------



## BoMbY

That's a common problem since the beginning: The default isn't 100 MHz for whatever reason, just set it to 100 MHz manually and everything is fine.


----------



## Plissken

Not really true as with the first bioses (or at least 1xxx) it was a perfect 100mhz, then from some version (maybe after 1701, can't remember exactly) it went to 99.8 for some reason.


----------



## arcDaniel

What ist extrem strange ist, that 100mhz was set, not auto, but from the DOCP Profile. Now I have set Manuel instead of DOCP an everything else exactly the same, now I have 100mhz in Windows.

Perhaps the DOCP Profile change something behind the scene, but from the Settings, that are visible for me, as User, 100% the same.


----------



## Disassociative

Yeah sometimes D.O.C.P. does odd things - if I enable it with my RAM it forces the BCLK to display 99.8mhz in Windows no matter what I manually set it to and no matter the BIOS version


----------



## nkata

Disassociative said:


> Yeah sometimes D.O.C.P. does odd things - if I enable it with my RAM it forces the BCLK to display 99.8mhz in Windows no matter what I manually set it to and no matter the BIOS version



Yeah bios 6201, DOCP standard, 3200 C14 Ripjaws at 3333. BCLK 99.8MHz and Ram clock 1662.7MHz, not 1666.7MHz as would be expected (99.8%).

No big deal really.


----------



## Krisztias

BoMbY said:


> That's a common problem since the beginning: The default isn't 100 MHz for whatever reason, just set it to 100 MHz manually and everything is fine.


Not exactly. If I set AI Overclock Tuner to manual, I got boot loop on cold start. But BCLK is 100MHz. If I leave it on Default, no boot loop, but BCLK is 99.8MHz.


----------



## nkata

Krisztias said:


> Not exactly. If I set AI Overclock Tuner to manual, I got boot loop on cold start. But BCLK is 100MHz. If I leave it on Default, no boot loop, but BCLK is 99.8MHz.


Back in the Athlon 64 days, I seem to recall ASUS bios reporting 101.2MHz clock frequency (this may have been earlier with socket 462 AthlonXP), I remember it being reported on as a feature at the time because it slightly skewed motherboard results in testing.

As I say it is a minor issue unless it could affect program outputs, which I doubt.


----------



## arcDaniel

I know that it is a very minor issue, but an explanation why would be interessting.

With the tip do set it manualy, I habe now 100mhz, so everything ok.

For me, one of the best Board I had. And with my Ryzen, I’m happy to.

I don’t think that this will be a system, that I keep a little longer than usual.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Sandman

arcDaniel said:


> I have a very very tiny "Problem", since a long time.
> 
> My Bus-Clock is set to 100mhz, but Windows(HWinfo, CPU-Z) tells me, that it is only 99,8mhz. But when I set it to 100,2mhz, I get 100,2mhz in Windows too.
> 
> I'm not able to get 100mhz. I know that is not really a problem, I don't care about that 0,2mhz difference, if all the rest is extreme stable. But an explication, a reason for that behavior would be nice.


Hopefully this will help explain
source https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-amd-cpus/1625015-ryzen-essential-info-link-owners-info-db.html


----------



## arcDaniel

Thanks, that explain it very good. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## elguero

elmor said:


> Thank you for the success stories. I have a test BIOS similarly to C7H WIFI 0012 which has an updated ACPI WMI interface that should solve issues with fans stopping or getting stuck at some speed. Again, only as long as the software is updated for it as well.
> 
> C6H 0001 http://www.mediafire.com/file/1zh5czxhcjc7b5c/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0001-sensor_version_2.zip
> 
> Updated software versions:
> 
> - HWInfo v5.88 or later
> - HWMonitor Beta: http://download.cpuid.com/betas/hwm_b17.zip
> - SIV 5.32 or later
> - CPU-Z Beta: http://download.cpuid.com/betas/cpuz_a0.zip
> - AIDA64 v5.98.4800 or later


I recently went from a Tower 900 case to a lian-li o11 dynamic and because I was getting all new hd and nvme I took the opportunity to make a clean windows installation, and also instead of connecting the aio fans to the H110i I connect them to the motherboard, and of course I didn't install corsair icue or any other temp monitor software, and thanks to that, all the problems I was having with random freezing's and poor performance, random USB 1 sec disconnections, etc went away, also I went from 1500 cine-bench score to 1720 with no modification on the 3.9 ghz overclock on my 1700x.

So I feel that many of the problems people on this forum are having have to do with temp monitoring software, like corsair icue, or having to many of them running at the same time, and not so much the fault of the motherboard.


----------



## MishelLngelo

elguero said:


> I recently went from a Tower 900 case to a lian-li o11 dynamic and because I was getting all new hd and nvme I took the opportunity to make a clean windows installation, and also instead of connecting the aio fans to the H110i I connect them to the motherboard, and of course I didn't install corsair icue or any other temp monitor software, and thanks to that, all the problems I was having with random freezing's and poor performance, random USB 1 sec disconnections, etc went away, also I went from 1500 cine-bench score to 1720 with no modification on the 3.9 ghz overclock on my 1700x.
> 
> So I feel that many of the problems people on this forum are having have to do with temp monitoring software, like corsair icue, or having to many of them running at the same time, and not so much the fault of the motherboard.


Simply accessing and reading sensor data shouldn't change behavior parts depending on that data.


----------



## CDub07

MishelLngelo said:


> Simply accessing and reading sensor data shouldn't change behavior parts depending on that data.


With the way Asus has the sensor implemented doing that is exactly what is happen. I have only seen the fan issue once or twice but I rarely open more than 1 monitoring software at a time. Other than my on board sound taking a dirt nap this has been a really good board for me. 3.8GHz OC in the mid 60s @ load, 3200MHz SK Hynix memory stable for a long time now, no cold boot issues.


----------



## Fanu

MishelLngelo said:


> Simply accessing and reading sensor data shouldn't change behavior parts depending on that data.


obviously those programs arent just simply accessing and reading sensor data - they are full of bugs/badly coded and sometimes cause hardware conflicts (like mentioned already with usb hardware)

all of these hardware manufacturer programs are really bad (except for MSI Afterburner that actually has a devoted development team behind it) - even asus software is trash and I uninstalled it after 1min

I would rather give up on RGB (and I did) and control fans, water pumps over BIOS only:

1) it reduces overhead (no waste of system resources cause you're running buggy software in background)
2) sometimes it gives more accurate readings
3) it doesnt cause bugs with other software/hardware 


imo just avoid corsair, asus, evga, gigabyte software - its form over function (and it even fails at form with usually over the top ****ty design)


----------



## MishelLngelo

Except for testing purposes, running sensor monitoring SW is not necessary and just ties valuable resources anyway. Running EM for instance, lowers CB score by about 100 points.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Is MSI Afterburner with RTSS and HWInfo a safe combo to use? 



Or would better practice be to disable all CPU and mobo monitoring on afterburner and use HWInfo for that instead? 



I do think having less monitoring does improve performance, just nice having the overlay instead of Alt-tab


----------



## arcDaniel

As I understand it, with the last Bios, the readings are made by WMI a Windows Service, an Sorftware as HWInfo take the info from WMI. So no double readings.

By the why, I thinks that Afterburner do not read Infos from that IC at all.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CDub07

Fanu said:


> obviously those programs arent just simply accessing and reading sensor data - they are full of bugs/badly coded and sometimes cause hardware conflicts (like mentioned already with usb hardware)
> 
> all of these hardware manufacturer programs are really bad (except for MSI Afterburner that actually has a devoted development team behind it) - even asus software is trash and I uninstalled it after 1min
> 
> I would rather give up on RGB (and I did) and control fans, water pumps over BIOS only:
> 
> 1) it reduces overhead (no waste of system resources cause you're running buggy software in background)
> 2) sometimes it gives more accurate readings
> 3) it doesnt cause bugs with other software/hardware
> 
> 
> imo just avoid corsair, asus, evga, gigabyte software - its form over function (and it even fails at form with usually over the top ****ty design)


The different software aren't that bad. I have Corsair White LED Ram and software and Asus Aura ROG MOBO and RX 580 synced together(Asus). I only ever change one LED function at a time and then close out the software. The Asus Aura software doesn't run all the time as far as I can tell(At least not what actually changes the lights).


----------



## mito1172

CDub07 said:


> The different software aren't that bad. I have Corsair White LED Ram and software and Asus Aura ROG MOBO and RX 580 synced together(Asus). I only ever change one LED function at a time and then close out the software. The Asus Aura software doesn't run all the time as far as I can tell(At least not what actually changes the lights).


How did you do this? I have RX 580. Adding: I'm sorry sapphire mine


----------



## Ryoz

btw, Windows 10 1809 final build is released. anyone already update?

https://twitter.com/Windows/status/1047219490931527681


----------



## HeroofTime

Hey guys I have a question about some settings when overclocking our CPUs. Do you guys disable any power saving settings or throttling settings that the CPUs does when it's doing low to no tasks? Thank you guys. The last time I actually did some serious overclocking was back when you'd just run your CPU at one clock rate the moment you turn your PC on to the moment you turn it off.

PS: Would also *really* appreciate input from those who are using dual rank memory. I'm using two 16GB B-die modules that are rated for 3200MHz, and I've heard that dual rank modules are harder to run at faster speeds. I cannot reach 3200MHz with my modules. Hopefully jumping to BIOS v6301 from v1701 will help that. I'm also hoping the next official BIOS will be great and help with any stability problems like this.


----------



## mito1172

Ryoz said:


> btw, Windows 10 1809 final build is released. anyone already update?
> 
> https://twitter.com/Windows/status/1047219490931527681


yes arrived loading


----------



## Dbsjej56464

HeroofTime said:


> Hey guys I have a question about some settings when overclocking our CPUs. Do you guys disable any power saving settings or throttling settings that the CPUs does when it's doing low to no tasks? Thank you guys. The last time I actually did some serious overclocking was back when you'd just run your CPU at one clock rate the moment you turn your PC on to the moment you turn it off.
> 
> PS: Would also *really* appreciate input from those who are using dual rank memory. I'm using two 16GB B-die modules that are rated for 3200MHz, and I've heard that dual rank modules are harder to run at faster speeds. I cannot reach 3200MHz with my modules. Hopefully jumping to BIOS v6301 from v1701 will help that. I'm also hoping the next official BIOS will be great and help with any stability problems like this.



P-state overclocking or enabling C-states and manually overclocking allow downclocking and down volting. You just have to lower the minimum processor state in the power options for it to work!


----------



## Ryoz

mito1172 said:


> yes arrived loading


any issue with hwinfo?

because there are report that certain sensors of gpu are no longer display.

https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-fehlende-Sensoren-in-Windows-10-1809

https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-Unified-GPU-Usage-Monitoring-equivalent


----------



## sob0

I have some real problem with power plan. The only one that give me stabilty is High Performance (cause it has 100% cpu min state).
Windows balanced plan and Ryzen balanced freeze my system at idle after 5 min.
I am stock settings in bios right now. Anybody here with the same problem I have?


----------



## mito1172

Ryoz said:


> any issue with hwinfo?
> 
> because there are report that certain sensors of gpu are no longer display.
> 
> https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-fehlende-Sensoren-in-Windows-10-1809
> 
> https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-Unified-GPU-Usage-Monitoring-equivalent


my GPU this way. Windovs 10 1809


----------



## porschedrifter

@*elmor* *Well, 6301 is out for me, fans just stopped while I was away and cooked my 6 HDD's to 60c for 30 mins. *Fun times.
Only using HWinfo latest beta, latest Zenstates and MSI Afterburner latest beta they released the other day.

Back to 6101 I go.

I posted a thread up on forums.guru3d.com for unwinder to hopefully take notice, anyone else that uses Afterburner I would advise to do the same.

So Unwinder seems to think that Afterburner has no ability to cause the issue at all, he closed my thread: 
https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/serious-bug-with-afterburner-that-needs-to-be-fixed.423275/

So I pressed the issue and asked what the temps were read from, his reply:

"No need to waste my time on commenting this misunderstanding please. I've already said that MSI AB is not using SIO and not accessing mainboard sensors. CPU temperature is always read from CPU directly on both Intel and AMD platforms. "

So he sounds pretty adamant that Afterburner has nothing to do with it?


----------



## R71800XSS

*Reply to W10 update (Ryzen system with bios 1701)*

Yes, at first, error and error from windows update. After I did this:
1) stop windows update (services.msc).
2) rename dir => c:/windows/SoftwareDistribution to SoftS_old (like administrator)
3) Download Update assistant from https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/sof...)&irclickid=122cd42dN35c3321f80c7e8331c134491
4) Install it.

Finally all ok.

---- three questions ---

What is diferent between 6102 and 6301 beta BIOS?
why 1701 bios have AGESA 1.0.0.6 and 6301 have AGESA 1.0.0.2 ?
6301 works ok (better 6201 official) ?



Thanks all in advance.


----------



## Manshonyagger

Since update to 6301 (and latest AIDA64) the fans never stopped working.
But that happened rarely, usually about once a month, so I have to follow this for a longer time.

PS: I don't use Afterburner.


----------



## cbjaust

R71800XSS said:


> Yes, at first, error and error from windows update. After I did this:
> 1) stop windows update (services.msc).
> 2) rename dir => c:/windows/SoftwareDistribution to SoftS_old (like administrator)
> 3) Download Update assistant from https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/sof...)&irclickid=122cd42dN35c3321f80c7e8331c134491
> 4) Install it.
> 
> Finally all ok.
> 
> ---- three questions ---
> 
> What is diferent between 6102 and 6301 beta BIOS?
> why 1701 bios have agessa 1.0.0.6 and 6301 have agessa 1.0.0.2 ?
> 6301 works ok (better 6201 official) ?
> 
> Thanks all in advance.


I think somewhere along the way the AGESA numbering was reset for Pinacle Ridge. CPU-z v1.85 and newer displays the AGESA version in the BIOS section of the mainboard tab. I'm using BIOS 3501 (1800X) and its AGESA is "PinnaclePI-AM4 1.0.0.2a". I don't have any screenshots with CPU-z 1.85 or newer using any earlier BIOS than 3501.


----------



## Disassociative

I’m running the latest beta BIOS and haven’t had fan problems anymore either

-I do use Afterburner but I don’t let it monitor CPU temperature since it’s not been updated for a little while so I assume it’s still affected by the bug. 

-my AIDA64 license expired so I can’t update to the latest version to test yet. 

-HWInfo64 has been monitoring for about 100 hours without any fan issues


----------



## Fanu

cant wait for new AGESA - currently cant push my RAM over 3200MHz

even 3266MHz causes instability (tried multiple configurations using ryzen dram calc)

3200MHz 14-14-14-14-26 is the best it can go (even tho I have gskill b-die 3200CL14)


----------



## hughjazz44

Just my 2 cents:

My fans have never stopped on any BIOS version. 

The only software I use is HWInfo and sometimes Corsair iCue. Usually I suppress iCue, though. And I only use HWInfo if there's something I want to check. I don't leave monitoring software on.


----------



## Yviena

Hmm my crosshair vi hero, no longer shows rpm on my fans connected on channels 1/3, I can still adjust the speed they run at but have no way of knowing how fast they spin now.

They are all nf p12 flx connected directly to the mobo, and I had rpm showing some days ago before I switched pc chassis.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

*!*



Fanu said:


> cant wait for new AGESA - currently cant push my RAM over 3200MHz
> 
> even 3266MHz causes instability (tried multiple configurations using ryzen dram calc)
> 
> 3200MHz 14-14-14-14-26 is the best it can go (even tho I have gskill b-die 3200CL14)



I have the same issue with the same ram. Anything above 3200 is a no go. Gear down mode has to be enabled too.


No bios over the last 12 months have changed that. I'm putting it down to a crappy IMC. So I wouldn't get your hopes up!


----------



## datspike

Yviena said:


> Hmm my crosshair vi hero, no longer shows rpm on my fans connected on channels 1/3, I can still adjust the speed they run at but have no way of knowing how fast they spin now.
> 
> They are all nf p12 flx connected directly to the mobo, and I had rpm showing some days ago before I switched pc chassis.


Check the cables just to be safe 
I was goin mad about one of my fans (actually 3 of them) not working 2 weeks ago, and after an hour figured that ground wire was cut, lol.


----------



## Offler

Regarding recent Win 10 update... (Build 1809)

Microsoft decided to change system timer to 10MHz. It will not switch to 3.xxMhz even when you disable useplatformclock setting. If you disable HPET in bios... it would explain the BSODs (I expect that source for this 10MHz clock is HPET, if there is another system timer which might be able to run on this frequency, I am not aware of it)

Issues you might encounter since then are therefore related to Spectre/Meltdown mitigation.


----------



## Fanu

when turning on my PC it will always immediately shut down (I think it stops around post code 19, hard to tell cause there are number of post codes rotated in short period of time) and then turn itself on again and proceed to boot without issues

anyone else with this issue?


----------



## Kildar

Sideways2k said:


> I have the same issue with the same ram. Anything above 3200 is a no go. Gear down mode has to be enabled too.
> 
> 
> No bios over the last 12 months have changed that. I'm putting it down to a crappy IMC. So I wouldn't get your hopes up!


I have mine running at 3333 with fast timings. I have a old Corsair DRAM Fan on them.

Try putting a fan directly over your sticks. They seem to not like anything over 42c.


----------



## hughjazz44

Fanu said:


> when turning on my PC it will always immediately shut down (I think it stops around post code 19, hard to tell cause there are number of post codes rotated in short period of time) and then turn itself on again and proceed to boot without issues
> 
> anyone else with this issue?


That's normal. It's done that since the beginning. It's by design, although I don't really know why.


----------



## Lermite

Hello,
I'm new here because I've just replaced my Prime X370 Pro by a brand new Crosshair VI Hero.

I've flashed the bios 6301.
I yet have to test it further and play with all the available settings, but if I'm happy with the DRAM management, the fans are far from working normally.

FAN1, FAN2 and FAN3 keep ramping up and down, from 0 (stop) to a very low speed.
A stress test such IBT makes the temperatures to reach tremendous values while the fans keep messing around, without running any faster and still stopping every few seconds.
Only the CPU and CPU_OPT fans run fine.

All of them are in PWM mode, on multi source (CPU, T_Sensor, VRM), with 7.7s as smoothing time and manual settings, and not a single chassis fan works properly.

I've never installed AI Suite neither any fan management software.
I only use HWiNFO 5.88 to monitor everything but even before launching it, the chassis fans mess around.

I had issues with the Prime Pro but its fans always worked perfectly regardless the bios version.

Which bios should I flash back to get everything working fine on my CH6?
6101, 6001 or 3502 ?


----------



## voreo

anyone else get audio issues after updating windows to 1809?

AUDIODG / NAHIMICV3apo.dll are acting up... i think those are tied to the audio driver suite through asus, at least the second one?


Or is this a result of a possible bad overclock? It's hard to tell since it only crashed the driver while multitasking and deciding to watch a youtube video


----------



## Lermite

voreo said:


> anyone else get audio issues after updating windows to 1809?
> 
> AUDIODG / NAHIMICV3apo.dll are acting up... i think those are tied to the audio driver suite through asus, at least the second one?


My Windows 10 LSTB 1607 has the file NAHIMICV3apo.dll but not the AUDIODG.dll.

I've only installed the Realtek HD Audio manager from the Asus web site and everything runs fine (even the fans with the bios 6101).

Perhaps your Windows 1809 came with a messed up audio driver.


----------



## voreo

Lermite said:


> My Windows 10 LSTB 1607 has the file NAHIMICV3apo.dll but not the AUDIODG.dll.
> 
> I've only installed the Realtek HD Audio manager from the Asus web site and everything runs fine (even the fans with the bios 6101).
> 
> Perhaps your Windows 1809 came with a messed up audio driver.


Ya its possible it messed it up, reinstalled the one on asus's site... hopefully its that simple.
Will just play something demanding and make sure all is well though.


----------



## hurricane28

voreo said:


> anyone else get audio issues after updating windows to 1809?
> 
> AUDIODG / NAHIMICV3apo.dll are acting up... i think those are tied to the audio driver suite through asus, at least the second one?
> 
> 
> Or is this a result of a possible bad overclock? It's hard to tell since it only crashed the driver while multitasking and deciding to watch a youtube video


I don't have that update yet sadly.. You can try this driver: https://www.tenforums.com/drivers-hardware/5993-latest-realtek-hd-audio-driver-version.html

Always the latest driver in there man.


----------



## MosterMenu

Lermite said:


> Hello,
> I'm new here because I've just replaced my Prime X370 Pro by a brand new Crosshair VI Hero.
> 
> I've flashed the bios 6301.
> I yet have to test it further and play with all the available settings, but if I'm happy with the DRAM management, the fans are far from working normally.
> 
> FAN1, FAN2 and FAN3 keep ramping up and down, from 0 (stop) to a very low speed.
> A stress test such IBT makes the temperatures to reach tremendous values while the fans keep messing around, without running any faster and still stopping every few seconds.
> Only the CPU and CPU_OPT fans run fine.
> 
> All of them are in PWM mode, on multi source (CPU, T_Sensor, VRM), with 7.7s as smoothing time and manual settings, and not a single chassis fan works properly.
> 
> I've never installed AI Suite neither any fan management software.
> I only use HWiNFO 5.88 to monitor everything but even before launching it, the chassis fans mess around.
> 
> I had issues with the Prime Pro but its fans always worked perfectly regardless the bios version.
> 
> Which bios should I flash back to get everything working fine on my CH6?
> 6101, 6001 or 3502 ?


ok the multi source is probably gonna cause problems.
go a single source (CPU) and then run qfan thing. cut the smoothing time down a bit too.
don't!, please don't be that new and try that wacky crap, then try to blame the new bios as the cause lol.


----------



## mito1172

elmor said:


> .


This setting doesn't work since the 3008 bios came up. rgb leds do not turn off when pc is turned off


----------



## Lermite

MosterMenu said:


> ok the multi source is probably gonna cause problems.
> go a single source (CPU) and then run qfan thing. cut the smoothing time down a bit too.
> don't!, please don't be that new and try that wacky crap, then try to blame the new bios as the cause lol.


I'm new on the CH6 but not on the Prime X370 Pro that I own since February 2017 and whose the RAM management sucked but it always managed the fans perfectly. Its only flaw are its only two chassis fan connectors.

The fan settings I tried with the CH6 was exactly the same I always used with the Prime without any issue regardless its bios version, so why do these settings don't work with the CH6 and bios 6301?

Now, I'm sure the issue is related to the bios version because I went back to 6101 and my fans runs perfectly.

I couldn't give up on the multi source option because I need my fan to speed up depending on at least two source: the CPU and the T_Sensor mounted on a mining graphic card that's usually cooled down by the case powerful fans (Noctua PPC 140 3000).


----------



## nexxusty

I really wish people would de-n00b. 

Since (at least) half the forums are what seems to be "millennials" now.... Asus has to work on a non issue with this Fan stopping crap..... So annoying.

Notice how not one of the Elite or Seasoned users like myself (The latter) has had any issues with their fans? Again, now Asus has to waste time they could be using to further our boards BIOS.... Because from what it seems, the majority of people cannot seem to get it together or buy a simple fan controller. I even heard some people blaming PWM's in fans? LOL. No... just no.

If you have the fan issue, its your problem which you have now made mine, and any other people who arent affected. When the next revision doesn't fix your issues can you kindly piss off and get some molex adapters or a fan controller?

Like for real? I am sick and tired of every other post in this thread being about fans now when the issue has a simple solution and always has. If you can't install or afford a fan controller, get a new hobby and stop messing around with the people that do.

*edit*

Dont bother with *It should work, blah blah blah" I know it should. It doesnt for you. Deal with it in a manner that doesnt screw us out of more BIOS releases. Thanks.


----------



## white owl

Not even part of the club...this place has been over run by cry babies that can't make a computer work in 2018 when It's easier than ever, all plug and play.


----------



## nexxusty

white owl said:


> Not even part of the club...this place has been over run by cry babies that can't make a computer work in 2018 when It's easier than ever, all plug and play.



Yup.

Thank you.

I knew I wasn't crazy. Pretty sick of it myself. This forum has become a giant help thread with literally NO new up and comers. It's the Millenials and Gen-Z man, I swear it. They're all "Gimmie, Gimmie, Gimmie" with no giving back to the community.

It's sad and its only going to get worse. I say we make a new forum and people need to prove their worth. I've done nothing but help people here my entire time being on here. Asked for help MAYBE twice. I dabble in everything too and overclock everything. I ALWAYS take it upon myself to learn the needed information myself and NEVER ask. I feel defeated and like less of a person when I have to. Second nature to some of these people. They would rather just have someone else do it for them.

Pretty done with the whole thing myself. I rarely come back here now because what has become of these forums. Pfft, might even get banned for saying this... OCN is usually not very Nazi when it comes to moderation, the PC movement affects everything though. I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## hughjazz44

nexxusty said:


> Yup.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I knew I wasn't crazy. Pretty sick of it myself. This forum has become a giant help thread with literally NO new up and comers. It's the Millenials and Gen-Z man, I swear it. They're all "Gimmie, Gimmie, Gimmie" with no giving back to the community.
> 
> It's sad and its only going to get worse. I say we make a new forum and people need to prove their worth. I've done nothing but help people here my entire time being on here. Asked for help MAYBE twice. I dabble in everything too and overclock everything. I ALWAYS take it upon myself to learn the needed information myself and NEVER ask. I feel defeated and like less of a person when I have to. Second nature to some of these people. They would rather just have someone else do it for them.
> 
> Pretty done with the whole thing myself. I rarely come back here now because what has become of these forums. Pfft, might even get banned for saying this... OCN is usually not very Nazi when it comes to moderation, the PC movement affects everything though. I wouldn't be surprised.


Hey, I'm a millenial, and I take severe offense to your blanket statements. Not every millenial is entitled. I know how to build a computer, and I don't expect anything for nothing.

I do, however, agree with your complaint. A lot of people here in this thread need to sort themselves out, and quit crying here on the OC forums to Elmor.


----------



## Wally West

nexxusty said:


> Yup.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I knew I wasn't crazy. Pretty sick of it myself. This forum has become a giant help thread with literally NO new up and comers. It's the Millenials and Gen-Z man, I swear it. They're all "Gimmie, Gimmie, Gimmie" with no giving back to the community.
> 
> It's sad and its only going to get worse. I say we make a new forum and people need to prove their worth. I've done nothing but help people here my entire time being on here. Asked for help MAYBE twice. I dabble in everything too and overclock everything. I ALWAYS take it upon myself to learn the needed information myself and NEVER ask. I feel defeated and like less of a person when I have to. Second nature to some of these people. They would rather just have someone else do it for them.
> 
> Pretty done with the whole thing myself. I rarely come back here now because what has become of these forums. Pfft, might even get banned for saying this... OCN is usually not very Nazi when it comes to moderation, the PC movement affects everything though. I wouldn't be surprised.


Thank you for saying that every person here below 40 years old is stupid...

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wally West

nexxusty said:


> I really wish people would de-n00b.
> 
> Since (at least) half the forums are what seems to be "millennials" now.... Asus has to work on a non issue with this Fan stopping crap..... So annoying.
> 
> Notice how not one of the Elite or Seasoned users like myself (The latter) has had any issues with their fans? Again, now Asus has to waste time they could be using to further our boards BIOS.... Because from what it seems, the majority of people cannot seem to get it together or buy a simple fan controller. I even heard some people blaming PWM's in fans? LOL. No... just no.
> 
> If you have the fan issue, its your problem which you have now made mine, and any other people who arent affected. When the next revision doesn't fix your issues can you kindly piss off and get some molex adapters or a fan controller?
> 
> Like for real? I am sick and tired of every other post in this thread being about fans now when the issue has a simple solution and always has. If you can't install or afford a fan controller, get a new hobby and stop messing around with the people that do.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> Dont bother with *It should work, blah blah blah" I know it should. It doesnt for you. Deal with it in a manner that doesnt screw us out of more BIOS releases. Thanks.


I have a fan PWM fan controller and half the time the fan controller is crappy.

Im also using an Asus B350f strix and a Gigabyte X399 xtreme and Im not having problems? Why, because they cant even fix a stupid problems everyone is having. Stop being a special snowflake, you're the one acting like a millennial thinking only about yourself.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Disassociative

@nexxusty good for you, now go be an elitist **** somewhere else.


----------



## Alex325

nexxusty said:


> I really wish people would de-n00b.
> 
> Since (at least) half the forums are what seems to be "millennials" now.... Asus has to work on a non issue with this Fan stopping crap..... So annoying.
> 
> Notice how not one of the Elite or Seasoned users like myself (The latter) has had any issues with their fans? Again, now Asus has to waste time they could be using to further our boards BIOS.... Because from what it seems, the majority of people cannot seem to get it together or buy a simple fan controller. I even heard some people blaming PWM's in fans? LOL. No... just no.
> 
> If you have the fan issue, its your problem which you have now made mine, and any other people who arent affected. When the next revision doesn't fix your issues can you kindly piss off and get some molex adapters or a fan controller?
> 
> Like for real? I am sick and tired of every other post in this thread being about fans now when the issue has a simple solution and always has. If you can't install or afford a fan controller, get a new hobby and stop messing around with the people that do.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> Dont bother with *It should work, blah blah blah" I know it should. It doesnt for you. Deal with it in a manner that doesnt screw us out of more BIOS releases. Thanks.


I had the fan stopping issues since bios 3502, i didnt give a shiet cuz im using a dedicated fan controller, not the mention the cold boot issues. They asked a premium price for something that clearly isnt premium thats why ppl are so upset with asus. Not everyone likes to be scammed.


----------



## hurricane28

nexxusty said:


> I really wish people would de-n00b.
> 
> Since (at least) half the forums are what seems to be "millennials" now.... Asus has to work on a non issue with this Fan stopping crap..... So annoying.
> 
> Notice how not one of the Elite or Seasoned users like myself (The latter) has had any issues with their fans? Again, now Asus has to waste time they could be using to further our boards BIOS.... Because from what it seems, the majority of people cannot seem to get it together or buy a simple fan controller. I even heard some people blaming PWM's in fans? LOL. No... just no.
> 
> If you have the fan issue, its your problem which you have now made mine, and any other people who arent affected. When the next revision doesn't fix your issues can you kindly piss off and get some molex adapters or a fan controller?
> 
> Like for real? I am sick and tired of every other post in this thread being about fans now when the issue has a simple solution and always has. If you can't install or afford a fan controller, get a new hobby and stop messing around with the people that do.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> Dont bother with *It should work, blah blah blah" I know it should. It doesnt for you. Deal with it in a manner that doesnt screw us out of more BIOS releases. Thanks.


You have no idea what you are talking about here dude.. 

"Like for real? I am sick and tired of every other post in this thread being about fans now when the issue has a simple solution and always has. If you can't install or afford a fan controller, get a new hobby and stop messing around with the people that do." That's not the point here. The issue is that we payed a premium price for an mediocre board at best. Fan issues, overclocking issues etc. wrong BIOS with weird issues. And your answer is buy an fan controller and let Asus work on a new BIOS instead fixing the problems at hand..?


----------



## HeroofTime

Friendly comment passing through. 

I wasn't sure as to where I should post my RAM overclocking experience, but there's an official Ryzen DDR4 RAM stability thread so I just posted it there. What do you guys think?
https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-...memory-stability-thread-194.html#post27654336

I personally haven't noticed any problems with my two large CPU fans on my Phanteks PH-TC14PE, but I'll start keeping an eye on them and see if I have any problems too. I use an open bench that sits right next to me, and I constantly have HWMonitor open too.


----------



## Runis

Any idea if constant 1.112V-1.134V for VDDSoC is too much?


----------



## The Sandman

Runis said:


> Any idea if constant 1.112V-1.134V for VDDSoC is too much?


1.2v max. Be sure you're reading from HWInfo SoC Voltage (SV12 TFN)
I run 3466 cas 14 with SOC @ 1.075v on my setup as an example. Why so much if I may ask?


----------



## Disassociative

Anyone noticed how the timer is locked at 10.000Mhz now in WinTimerTester on Windows 10 1809 no matter if HPET is disabled or not?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Disassociative said:


> Anyone noticed how the timer is locked at 10.000Mhz now in WinTimerTester on Windows 10 1809 no matter if HPET is disabled or not?


Where do you find it ?


----------



## Disassociative

MishelLngelo said:


> Where do you find it ?


The timer thing? Saw it on reddit: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/9lutad/after_windows_10_1809_october_update_unknown_timer/ and I could reproduce it but I went back to Windows 10 1803 for now - the new version is a bit rough around the edges for my taste.

If you mean disabled HPET - I just disable it in Windows with command prompt.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Disassociative said:


> The timer thing? Saw it on reddit: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/9lutad/after_windows_10_1809_october_update_unknown_timer/ and I could reproduce it but I went back to Windows 10 1803 for now - the new version is a bit rough around the edges for my taste.
> 
> If you mean disabled HPET - I just disable it in Windows with command prompt.


Yeah, System timer, HPET didn't make me no difference.


----------



## The Sandman

Disassociative said:


> Anyone noticed how the timer is locked at 10.000Mhz now in WinTimerTester on Windows 10 1809 no matter if HPET is disabled or not?


You do realize MS has pulled the October Update right? https://www.overclock.net/showthread.php?p=27655108#post27655108 
Just saying.


----------



## Disassociative

The Sandman said:


> You do realize MS has pulled the October Update right? https://www.overclock.net/showthread.php?p=27655108#post27655108
> Just saying.


I was crazy enough to download and install it the day it came out lol - I got lucky and wasn't affected by the file loss bug that made them pull it. Like I said though I have gone back to 1809/April Update for now. If something like that can happen who knows if there are anymore nasty surprises lurking in that build.


----------



## Kildar

No Problems here with any newer bios or Windows 1809.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

No Problems here with 1403 BIOS on Windows 1809.
if you have problems with Data -> it is there but name is different (check directories in Users/*Name* Dir.)

On my side it went smooth & wthout problems, all my Game saves are in the right place.
Also new WinX is more Power efficient
Same Game but tW is lowered by 10-20tW !
Vega XTX 18.9.3


----------



## BigT

Does anyone know if you can change the wifi card in the CVI and CVIE?

On this review it looks like a standard card. It's shown on the bottom of page 2.

http://www.ocdrift.com/review-asus-rog-crosshair-vi-extreme-x370-motherboard/2/

I was wondering if it could be swapped out for something like and Intel 9260. I wasn't sure if there would be a limitation because of something in the bios looking for the specific RT 8822BE card.


----------



## chrisjames61

I was just looking and the CHVI Hero has the following Beta Bios. Why would they have a Bios for support for an apu when the board has no video outputs of any kind? Am I missing something?

"CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 6001
Optimize performance for AMD Ryzen™ Desktop Processor with Radeon™ Vega Graphics


----------



## Disassociative

chrisjames61 said:


> I was just looking and the CHVI Hero has the following Beta Bios. Why would they have a Bios for support for an apu when the board has no video outputs of any kind? Am I missing something?
> 
> "CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 6001
> Optimize performance for AMD Ryzen™ Desktop Processor with Radeon™ Vega Graphics


I think it just adds better support for the 2200G/2400G in case anyone wants to drop one in this board for whatever reason.


----------



## voreo

Starting to think 1809 has either issues with 6301 or the audio driver provided by Asus. (Or its just windows)

Don't have the file / data missing problem but this is the only thing thats come up after updating windows. Had updated bios to 6301 not to long before the windows update. 
Already tried reinstalling the audio driver 

Is there anywhere to check for updates to any of its parts? The driver on the site is still from Feb.

The possible culprit;

Faulting application name: AUDIODG.EXE, version: 10.0.17763.1, time stamp: 0x314428f3
Faulting module name: NAHIMICV3apo.dll, version: 10.0.10011.16384, time stamp: 0x595e4369
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x0000000000379f91
Faulting process id: 0x1bb0


----------



## MishelLngelo

voreo said:


> Starting to think 1809 has either issues with 6301 or the audio driver provided by Asus. (Or its just windows)
> 
> Don't have the file / data missing problem but this is the only thing thats come up after updating windows. Had updated bios to 6301 not to long before the windows update.
> Already tried reinstalling the audio driver
> 
> Is there anywhere to check for updates to any of its parts? The driver on the site is still from Feb.
> 
> The possible culprit;
> 
> Faulting application name: AUDIODG.EXE, version: 10.0.17763.1, time stamp: 0x314428f3
> Faulting module name: NAHIMICV3apo.dll, version: 10.0.10011.16384, time stamp: 0x595e4369
> Exception code: 0xc0000005
> Fault offset: 0x0000000000379f91
> Faulting process id: 0x1bb0


Latest Realtek drivers: https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=6.0.1.8544
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/realtek-audio-control/9p2b8mcsvpln#activetab=pivot:overviewtab works with latest MS basic sound drivers


----------



## chrisjames61

Disassociative said:


> I think it just adds better support for the 2200G/2400G in case anyone wants to drop one in this board for whatever reason.


That sounds about right. I just don't know why anyone would do it lol!


----------



## pez

BigT said:


> Does anyone know if you can change the wifi card in the CVI and CVIE?
> 
> On this review it looks like a standard card. It's shown on the bottom of page 2.
> 
> http://www.ocdrift.com/review-asus-rog-crosshair-vi-extreme-x370-motherboard/2/
> 
> I was wondering if it could be swapped out for something like and Intel 9260. I wasn't sure if there would be a limitation because of something in the bios looking for the specific RT 8822BE card.


IIRC, it's a PCIe interface card and should be swappable. The wifi card is acting a bit strange for me with the later version of the BIOS (needing to manually connect to networks again after wake), but I can't say I've performed enough troubleshooting to blame the card itself. If you do end up doing this, I'd be curious to know your end result.


----------



## mito1172

MishelLngelo said:


> Latest Realtek drivers: https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=6.0.1.8544
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/realtek-audio-control/9p2b8mcsvpln#activetab=pivot:overviewtab works with latest MS basic sound drivers


Thank you


----------



## Runis

The Sandman said:


> 1.2v max. Be sure you're reading from HWInfo SoC Voltage (SV12 TFN)
> I run 3466 cas 14 with SOC @ 1.075v on my setup as an example. Why so much if I may ask?



Yea, SVI2 TFN. https://i.imgur.com/CjJcqub.png

It's just the default OC/DOCP.

I always found my PCH temp a bit high, reaching even 65 C sometimes, it's staying at 54-55 C idle.
I even changed PCH's thermal pad with little difference (maybe 3 degrees).

I think this voltage is the reason. Running stable without any issues tho. Not sure what will happen on long term.


----------



## BigT

pez said:


> BigT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if you can change the wifi card in the CVI and CVIE?
> 
> On this review it looks like a standard card. It's shown on the bottom of page 2.
> 
> http://www.ocdrift.com/review-asus-rog-crosshair-vi-extreme-x370-motherboard/2/
> 
> I was wondering if it could be swapped out for something like and Intel 9260. I wasn't sure if there would be a limitation because of something in the bios looking for the specific RT 8822BE card.
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC, it's a PCIe interface card and should be swappable. The wifi card is acting a bit strange for me with the later version of the BIOS (needing to manually connect to networks again after wake), but I can't say I've performed enough troubleshooting to blame the card itself. If you do end up doing this, I'd be curious to know your end result.
Click to expand...

Try updating your drivers for the wifi card to 2023.81.615.2018. you can download the CAB file at Softpedia. Just extract with 7 zip and go to device settings and update driver and point it to the new ones. These drivers are for the new update of windows. I am using them now and the work great.

I might pick up the Intel 9260, it's inexpensive on Amazon. Or I could wait until Intel releases a new wifi ax card. I found a guy who put the 9260 in the non wifi version of the CVI. Said it worked well.


----------



## Lermite

Runis said:


> Yea, SVI2 TFN. https://i.imgur.com/CjJcqub.png
> 
> It's just the default OC/DOCP.
> 
> I always found my PCH temp a bit high, reaching even 65 C sometimes, it's staying at 54-55 C idle.
> I even changed PCH's thermal pad with little difference (maybe 3 degrees).
> 
> I think this voltage is the reason. Running stable without any issues tho. Not sure what will happen on long term.


Are you aware the SOC is in the CPU, and has nothing to do with the PCH?

The PCH voltage is the "1.05V SB Voltage", but yours's temperature looks fine as this device is always a bit hot.
It's even much hotter on the Prime X370 Pro so you don't need to worry about yours.


----------



## voreo

MishelLngelo said:


> Latest Realtek drivers: https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=6.0.1.8544
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/realtek-audio-control/9p2b8mcsvpln#activetab=pivot:overviewtab works with latest MS basic sound drivers


will give this a try, thanks


----------



## DaOptika

Went from 6001 to 6301.
Up to now, several hours of rendering with constant aida sensor readouts, all fans keep on spinning.
System start is much faster, stability and OC potential the same. No bugs, problems or issues with anything.

Thanks @elmor, this seems to be my final Bios now, I'm all happy!


----------



## DaOptika

Oh, just as an information:
I had to flash from 6001 to 6201 first. When trying to flash directly to 6301, Bios just freeze, flash via usb and bios-button didn't work either.
This should find its way to the info text.


----------



## WR-HW95

I´m not sure is my board dying or cpu, but seems that it get´s more and more picky on setting to run on.
Mem settings I set in May wen´t suddently unstable (again) about month ago. This time to get it working again I had to rise mem voltage from 1.39V to 1.41V. Yesterday I noticed that other (running 2 now) memory stick wasn´t showing up in Windows.
I shut down puter and took it out, put back in and booted to Windows. Now it was there, but again really unstable.
After fiddling with settings nothing made real difference, so I tried slots 1 and 3... it was even worse. So back to slot 2 and 4, but I changed stick´s positions a cross and it fixed stability sort off. Not 100% stable, but at least Prime95 runs longer than 5secs without errors.
Need to run longer to see if it still needs some adjustments.


----------



## HeroofTime

@WR-HW95 What has your SOC voltage been at? Once BIOS v6301 came out, I began tackling the overclocking task I've put off for so many months until now. I'm becoming more skeptical of overclocking since people have been complaining about degradation. It's been more prevalent with newer hardware of course because everything is becoming more sensitive and smaller (for a lack of better words). I've overclocked every system of mine in the past, and the first component I remember overclocking is my old GeForce FX 5200 when I was very young. We've come a long way since then, so I never know what to expect any longer when it comes to overclocking something that's based off of a 14nm process!


----------



## Lermite

DaOptika said:


> I had to flash from 6001 to 6201 first. When trying to flash directly to 6301, Bios just freeze, flash via usb and bios-button didn't work either.



Same here.

My board came with the 3502 and I had to flash the 6001 before the 6301.
But as the 6301 fan management had serious issues, I went to the 6101 that works perfectly.


----------



## CarnageHimura

DaOptika said:


> Oh, just as an information:
> I had to flash from 6001 to 6201 first. When trying to flash directly to 6301, Bios just freeze, flash via usb and bios-button didn't work either.
> This should find its way to the info text.



so that was it ... I'm on 3501, and can't go to 6301, but honestly, I don't know if I want to try a new BIOS version, jejeje, my memory and OC are super stable with my actual profile and actually my fan hub is here jejeje, but maybe I'll give it a try! Thank you for the information!


----------



## pez

BigT said:


> Try updating your drivers for the wifi card to 2023.81.615.2018. you can download the CAB file at Softpedia. Just extract with 7 zip and go to device settings and update driver and point it to the new ones. These drivers are for the new update of windows. I am using them now and the work great.
> 
> I might pick up the Intel 9260, it's inexpensive on Amazon. Or I could wait until Intel releases a new wifi ax card. I found a guy who put the 9260 in the non wifi version of the CVI. Said it worked well.


I'll check my driver version when I get home and update to that if it's not already there. 

Any reason for changing the card?


----------



## Runis

Lermite said:


> Are you aware the SOC is in the CPU, and has nothing to do with the PCH?
> 
> The PCH voltage is the "1.05V SB Voltage", but yours's temperature looks fine as this device is always a bit hot.
> It's even much hotter on the Prime X370 Pro so you don't need to worry about yours.



I see, thanks for clarifying it.

Did anyone try fan calibration in 6301? Any difference?


----------



## Yviena

I'm really starting to hate the Ryzen imc, I had it stable at 3466 cl14 fast preset at 1.43v SOC at 1.05v and hci passed 2200%.
I decided to test my ram again with the exact same timings as I got the occasional rare crash, and now I can't pass the 600-800% mark....


----------



## BigT

pez said:


> BigT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try updating your drivers for the wifi card to 2023.81.615.2018. you can download the CAB file at Softpedia. Just extract with 7 zip and go to device settings and update driver and point it to the new ones. These drivers are for the new update of windows. I am using them now and the work great.
> 
> I might pick up the Intel 9260, it's inexpensive on Amazon. Or I could wait until Intel releases a new wifi ax card. I found a guy who put the 9260 in the non wifi version of the CVI. Said it worked well.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll check my driver version when I get home and update to that if it's not already there.
> 
> Any reason for changing the card?
Click to expand...

The reason for me would be better wireless performance. At least its not a Broadcom chip. I have nothing but problems with Broadcom based wireless adapters. The latency with the realtek 8822be is great but throughput could be better. My work laptop has an Intel wireless adapter and it connects at a higher rate and has better max transfer speeds from the same desk. The realtek shows full signal strength, but jumps between 520-585-650 link speed. I don't have a router with 160mhz channel So I would not be able to get the 1.73gbps but probably a solid 867. The Intel 9260 also has Bluetooth 5 but I don't need that at the moment. The Intel adapter is only $35 Canadian on Amazon. The only thing holding me back is I would have to remove the motherboard to remove the blastic cover and 2 screws for the adapter. Normally that wouldn't bug me but I have a new baby and computer time is limited so it would cut in to the little gaming time I have, LOL!


----------



## mito1172

BigT said:


> The reason for me would be better wireless performance. At least its not a Broadcom chip. I have nothing but problems with Broadcom based wireless adapters. The latency with the realtek 8822be is great but throughput could be better. My work laptop has an Intel wireless adapter and it connects at a higher rate and has better max transfer speeds from the same desk. The realtek shows full signal strength, but jumps between 520-585-650 link speed. I don't have a router with 160mhz channel So I would not be able to get the 1.73gbps but probably a solid 867. The Intel 9260 also has Bluetooth 5 but I don't need that at the moment. The Intel adapter is only $35 Canadian on Amazon. The only thing holding me back is I would have to remove the motherboard to remove the blastic cover and 2 screws for the adapter. Normally that wouldn't bug me but I have a new baby and computer time is limited so it would cut in to the little gaming time I have, LOL!


ASUS has deceived us, but we got this card is not sold original WiFi card


----------



## pez

BigT said:


> The reason for me would be better wireless performance. At least its not a Broadcom chip. I have nothing but problems with Broadcom based wireless adapters. The latency with the realtek 8822be is great but throughput could be better. My work laptop has an Intel wireless adapter and it connects at a higher rate and has better max transfer speeds from the same desk. The realtek shows full signal strength, but jumps between 520-585-650 link speed. I don't have a router with 160mhz channel So I would not be able to get the 1.73gbps but probably a solid 867. The Intel 9260 also has Bluetooth 5 but I don't need that at the moment. The Intel adapter is only $35 Canadian on Amazon. The only thing holding me back is I would have to remove the motherboard to remove the blastic cover and 2 screws for the adapter. Normally that wouldn't bug me but I have a new baby and computer time is limited so it would cut in to the little gaming time I have, LOL!


So I took a look and I actually have a Qualcomm Atheros QCA61x4A card in my board. It's also what's listed for the drivers via the Asus site as well.

Are you sure you're using the same card...?

But interesting to know about the 9260. I'll have to do my own research on that and see if it's a worthy upgrade.


----------



## porschedrifter

Has anyone else at all had fans stop with 6301 like me? Curious because AFIK I was the only one to experience it yet. Back on 6101 again, not a single issue. It took about 3 full days before it happened to me.


----------



## BigT

pez said:


> BigT said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason for me would be better wireless performance. At least its not a Broadcom chip. I have nothing but problems with Broadcom based wireless adapters. The latency with the realtek 8822be is great but throughput could be better. My work laptop has an Intel wireless adapter and it connects at a higher rate and has better max transfer speeds from the same desk. The realtek shows full signal strength, but jumps between 520-585-650 link speed. I don't have a router with 160mhz channel So I would not be able to get the 1.73gbps but probably a solid 867. The Intel 9260 also has Bluetooth 5 but I don't need that at the moment. The Intel adapter is only $35 Canadian on Amazon. The only thing holding me back is I would have to remove the motherboard to remove the blastic cover and 2 screws for the adapter. Normally that wouldn't bug me but I have a new baby and computer time is limited so it would cut in to the little gaming time I have, LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> So I took a look and I actually have a Qualcomm Atheros QCA61x4A card in my board. It's also what's listed for the drivers via the Asus site as well.
> 
> Are you sure you're using the same card...?
> 
> But interesting to know about the 9260. I'll have to do my own research on that and see if it's a worthy upgrade.
Click to expand...

I have the Crosshair VI Extreme. And it most definitely has the realtek. It is entirely possible they chose different cards for the hero and the extreme. The Qualcomm is not bad, I have it in another Asus ITX board used in my Media center PC. In my experience Intel adapters usually have the best performance. Hence the reason we have an Intel gigabit NIC and that was a selling point and they advertise it. I think the reason we didn't get an Intel wifi card is probably be a they don't expect most people to use it. For me it's not worth it to run wire upstairs. Eventually in the next year or so I will finish my basement and put my office in the basement and I will wire it. Maybe one day AMD can get into networking and produce chips for wifi.


----------



## pez

BigT said:


> I have the Crosshair VI Extreme. And it most definitely has the realtek. It is entirely possible they chose different cards for the hero and the extreme. The Qualcomm is not bad, I have it in another Asus ITX board used in my Media center PC. In my experience Intel adapters usually have the best performance. Hence the reason we have an Intel gigabit NIC and that was a selling point and they advertise it. I think the reason we didn't get an Intel wifi card is probably be a they don't expect most people to use it. For me it's not worth it to run wire upstairs. Eventually in the next year or so I will finish my basement and put my office in the basement and I will wire it. Maybe one day AMD can get into networking and produce chips for wifi.


Ah that makes sense then . I always assumed this was a thread for the Hero so I didn't think twice to think you were on a different (sub?) model.


----------



## BigT

pez said:


> BigT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Crosshair VI Extreme. And it most definitely has the realtek. It is entirely possible they chose different cards for the hero and the extreme. The Qualcomm is not bad, I have it in another Asus ITX board used in my Media center PC. In my experience Intel adapters usually have the best performance. Hence the reason we have an Intel gigabit NIC and that was a selling point and they advertise it. I think the reason we didn't get an Intel wifi card is probably be a they don't expect most people to use it. For me it's not worth it to run wire upstairs. Eventually in the next year or so I will finish my basement and put my office in the basement and I will wire it. Maybe one day AMD can get into networking and produce chips for wifi.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah that makes sense then /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif. I always assumed this was a thread for the Hero so I didn't think twice to think you were on a different (sub?) model.
Click to expand...

Ya, looks like hero and extreme are lumped together. There was no extreme thread and the first page of this references the extreme, and has the extreme bios posts. I just don't think the extreme was nearly as popular. But it's all good, I love this forum I feel like there are alot of good guys here and alot of good help and discussion. And I LOVE my MB! I can't wait to put a Zen2 in it when they are released.


----------



## pez

Same. I've enjoyed going from a 1700 to a 2700X even . I'm eager for the next gen, that's for sure.


----------



## HeroofTime

Hey guys,

I had a quick question in regards to knowing true voltage readouts. Which core voltage readout is considered the most accurate (VCORE, VDD, or VID)? Thanks.


----------



## The Sandman

HeroofTime said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I had a quick question in regards to knowing true voltage readouts. Which core voltage readout is considered the most accurate (VCORE, VDD, or VID)? Thanks.


HWInfo64 CPU Core Voltage (SV12 TFN)


----------



## HeroofTime

@The Sandman Okay. Is HWMonitor not considered accurate for Ryzen? I was also wondering if it's a good thing to have all of the power settings set to extreme in the BIOS. Thanks again.


----------



## The Sandman

HeroofTime said:


> @The Sandman Okay. Is HWMonitor not considered accurate for Ryzen? I was also wondering if it's a good thing to have all of the power settings set to extreme in the BIOS. Thanks again.


Not going to tell you HWmonitor doesn't play well but will say HWInfo has had nothing but the best of support since launch as the author is a very active member here.

Here's a Bios Text File you can look over as to where my settings are.
PE3, 4200MHz @ 1.269v all cores under load (P95), single core peaks at 4350MHz, memory 3466 C14
I think I use Extreme only twice iirc.


----------



## HeroofTime

@The Sandman Understood. Sounds good! Thank you again.


----------



## HeroofTime

Wow. HWiNFO is so detailed. This is bittersweet compared to HWMonitor, but I think it's more good than bad in this case. The absolute best part about this application is that you can download it in .exe format. I love applications that run without installing anything. Such a small footprint!

If SVI2 is most accurate in finding the core voltage readout, is SVI2 also most accurate when finding the SOC voltage too? It seems much closer to my setting in the BIOS than what ASUS WMI is reading. Anyways, I love this program!


----------



## WR-HW95

HeroofTime said:


> @WR-HW95 What has your SOC voltage been at? Once BIOS v6301 came out, I began tackling the overclocking task I've put off for so many months until now. I'm becoming more skeptical of overclocking since people have been complaining about degradation. It's been more prevalent with newer hardware of course because everything is becoming more sensitive and smaller (for a lack of better words). I've overclocked every system of mine in the past, and the first component I remember overclocking is my old GeForce FX 5200 when I was very young. We've come a long way since then, so I never know what to expect any longer when it comes to overclocking something that's based off of a 14nm process!


SOC is 1.05V.
I still have old 0001 bios installed since I haven´t seen anything new for me in newer ones.
I have been running PE2, that runs pretty high Vcore. If I remember it was 1.5V idle and 1.375V load. At the moment I have set offset -0.05V.
I think too my 2700x was running on higher clocks when it was new, but can´t say for sure.
Only degradation I have seen was my GF2 MX400 memory which didn´t like running on 3.9V 24/7 even though didn´t SDR have 3.3V stock? Oh and one GTX980 gpu which lowered boost clocks and wen´t unstable in week, but that was just faulty chip.


----------



## Lermite

HeroofTime said:


> Which core voltage readout is considered the most accurate (VCORE, VDD, or VID)? Thanks.


The true Vcore is "VDD" on HWMonitor.

HWiNFO is a much better though. It displays the Vcore under "CPU Voltage (VDI2 TFN)", but The Sandman already explained it.


----------



## maxrealliti

Hi. Who can tell how to return to the first versions of the BIOS, for example, 1701? tried through usb nothing comes out


----------



## VicsPC

maxrealliti said:


> Hi. Who can tell how to return to the first versions of the BIOS, for example, 1701? tried through usb nothing comes out


Try a different USB stick. I had problems using flashback when using your basic cheap 2.0 USB key. I used a 3.0 sandisk ultra and it worked every time. Very weird to say the least, make sure you also named the file right.


----------



## ciukacz

TheRudster said:


> Just wondering if anyone is having this issue.
> A while back I reported that waking from sleep, I had times where the screen was black and I had to reset the system to get it working. Since switching from an 850 evo raid 0 to an 970 evo NVMe, that issue has gone so it seems that issue was related to the raid for some reason. However even on a fresh install, about 20% of the time, when waking from sleep, the system wakes but the USB ports are dead. No power, no data. So again, have to force reset. The other 80% of the time(Every time it does wake to a usable state) every USB device is disconnected and then reconnected. This isn't a major issue since I assume during sleep, connection was lost with the usb controller and it had to reinitialize but that's 20% of the time, it fails completely and I have to reset.


i'm using s3 sleep constantly multiple times a day, sometimes for weeks between restarts. no issues.
i had an issue with sleep on one bios version after w10 update sometime ago and i posted details in this thread.



CarnageHimura said:


> Asus AI Suite 3 is not updated to work with this, rigth??
> If not... Can I configure the fan curves on BIOS and shutdown AI Suite and this work with a recent version of Aida64 checking temps?


you would have to disable 4 asus services that are related to it.
msconfig, services tab, hide all ms services and then they should be easy to find.

@elmor:
i doubt we'll get an updated ai suite that will use the new wmi api. asked Raja a couple months back, no response.
do you think it would be possible to implement gpu temp sensor as a temp source in bios (for asus gpus only, as in aisuite)?
then i could forget about ai suite entirely and you would have feature parity between bios and ai suite.


----------



## The Sandman

HeroofTime said:


> If SVI2 is most accurate in finding the core voltage readout, is SVI2 also most accurate when finding the SOC voltage too? It seems much closer to my setting in the BIOS than what ASUS WMI is reading. Anyways, I love this program!


Yes.

Keep in mind Asus mobo's always tend to over volt when entry is left on "Auto" hence why you see such a high SOC. Manually enter somewhere closer to 1.05v and re-test.
You may be surprised what you find.


----------



## uncleshady

Quick question for you guys, can I have Asus AI suite installed as well as Ryzen master? I was thinking of using Ryzen master for CPU monitoring instead of AI suite but I didnt want to start uninstalling stuff if I didnt like it. Thanks


----------



## amin12345

Can you guys tell me if I need the motherboards 8pin and 4pin both connected to the PSU? The manual says, (Do not forget to connect the 4pin/8pin EATX12v power plug Otherwise system will not boot)
They are on the top left corner of the Motherbord.

I only have the 8 pin connected but I haven't had any issues with overclocking CPU and RAM? currently @4GHz 1800x CPU and Ram @3466 timings 14/15/13/30/44.


----------



## The Sandman

uncleshady said:


> Quick question for you guys, can I have Asus AI suite installed as well as Ryzen master? I was thinking of using Ryzen master for CPU monitoring instead of AI suite but I didnt want to start uninstalling stuff if I didnt like it. Thanks


Yes you can but be warned about AI Suite. 
Personally I never use Asus sw (it blows) and I can not recommend it to anyone. A lot folks do run the Fan SW but that's only if you entrust your hardware to the mobo/bios.
Past C6H history hasn't been very favorable for some. 

Read back just one page if you need help with a monitoring utility.



amin12345 said:


> Can you guys tell me if I need the motherboards 8pin and 4pin both connected to the PSU? The manual says, (Do not forget to connect the 4pin/8pin EATX12v power plug Otherwise system will not boot)
> They are on the top left corner of the Motherbord.
> 
> I only have the 8 pin connected but I haven't had any issues with overclocking CPU and RAM? currently @4GHz 1800x CPU and Ram @3466 timings 14/15/13/30/44.


The 8 pin (by itself) will be fine. No worries!


----------



## voreo

So just found out about the realtek UAD driver set (w/store apps) and got those running. 
The sound is just so much better now...and ive yet to hear the audiodg crash from the drivers on the board page o.o

Why are these not used


----------



## porschedrifter

voreo said:


> So just found out about the realtek UAD driver set (w/store apps) and got those running.
> The sound is just so much better now...and ive yet to hear the audiodg crash from the drivers on the board page o.o
> 
> Why are these not used


 link to drivers? I've never had a single issue or crash using latest drivers from Asus.


----------



## HeroofTime

@The Sandman God bless. Thank you.

This is directed to everyone, but I'd like to share some information in regards to how LLC behaves on my system. I'm on BIOS v6301. In a nutshell, it appears that anything below LLC set to 4 (might I say even 5) dampens the voltages you set to your SOC and the rest of the CPU. I downloaded HWiNFO64 and configured it to update every 125ms. I rebooted my PC, and then I set my LLC to 4. I applied 1.1125V to the SOC, and 1.3935V to the rest of the CPU. I booted into Windows and let it idle for some time. Then, I went ahead and started up Prime95 as usual. Voltage readouts did not exceed 1.4V whatsoever. Some may say that the spikes that LLC negates are near impossible to track with any monitoring application, or that these voltage spikes are instantaneous. If that's the case, why should one worry? These processors spike to a minimum of 1.5V when they're run at completely stock settings.

Am I missing something here? Attached is a modified readout of HWiNFO64, so you can see the most relevant readouts in regards to LLC behavior. This was taken after a four hour session of Prime95 with the voltages mentioned previously. There are red dots next to the information most important.


----------



## Disassociative

I got a Noctua NH D15 SE-AM4 cooler today and it outperforms my Corsair h115i but a huge margin, like I reported that my 2700x had weird temp issues with it a while back unless I messed with the SenseMI Skew but this cooler has just worked out of the box amazingly. Overall every component in my computer seems to run cooler too including PCH, RAM and my drives. Guess it creates a better airflow environment...? Either way I'm hugely satisfied with this cooler and it's really letting XFR/Precision Boost shine for me on this motherboard


----------



## voreo

porschedrifter said:


> link to drivers? I've never had a single issue or crash using latest drivers from Asus.


Used the method here
https://github.com/alanfox2000/realtek-universal-audio-driver

(The third party mentioned in the structure would be A-Volute for Asus)

found through these discussion threads on TenForums/Station-Drivers
https://www.tenforums.com/drivers-hardware/5993-latest-realtek-hd-audio-driver-version.html
https://www.station-drivers.com/ind...&view=topic&catid=18&id=17&Itemid=858&lang=en

As for the app store links
https://www.microsoft.com/store/productId/9N81C41DQ5SJ
https://www.microsoft.com/store/productId/9P2B8MCSVPLN

The apps only work through this driver set style though.
I found it because i was having audio issues and so far these have worked/sounded far better...that and Asus support on the matter was useless and drove me to other methods.

I think the issue with the drivers on the board page is the Nahimic dlls are now outdated and can cause issues in at least 10 v1809


----------



## Fanu

Disassociative said:


> I got a Noctua NH D15 SE-AM4 cooler today and it outperforms my Corsair h115i but a huge margin, like I reported that my 2700x had weird temp issues with it a while back unless I messed with the SenseMI Skew but this cooler has just worked out of the box amazingly. Overall every component in my computer seems to run cooler too including PCH, RAM and my drives. Guess it creates a better airflow environment...? Either way I'm hugely satisfied with this cooler and it's really letting XFR/Precision Boost shine for me on this motherboard


I have Dark Rock Pro 4, and my 2700X temps can reach 81C (while playing total war). 

Do you have the same issue ? I have XFR2/PBO enabled and performance level set to 2, with negative voltage offset 0.1125 (max voltage reported by hwinfo is 1.450V) 

at idle CPU temp is at around 30-40C and in other games CPU temps are around 60C


----------



## matthew87

I have a Corsair H110i V2 and even gaming its temps never exceed around 65 degrees peak and 55ish load average. 

Never had any issues whatsoever with cooling my 1700X


----------



## Azghul

Fanu said:


> I have Dark Rock Pro 4, and my 2700X temps can reach 81C (while playing total war).
> 
> Do you have the same issue ? I have XFR2/PBO enabled and performance level set to 2, with negative voltage offset 0.1125 (max voltage reported by hwinfo is 1.450V)
> 
> at idle CPU temp is at around 30-40C and in other games CPU temps are around 60C



Hi, 

i also have the 2700X with the same settings as you (PE2, offset -0,1175)


In my Dark Base Pro 900 with the Noctua NH D15 SE-AM4 and 5 additional 140mm fans i get 83°C when running prime. Normal about 68°C to 76°C while playing Monster Hunter World.


My biggest issue is my bad RAM. I should have informed myself better. Can't OC even a little over 3200 which is XMP profile. Even blck 100,2 brings errors.


----------



## Disassociative

For some reason some people seem to have issues cooling a 2700X with coolers that are more than adequate as shown by those two people above :/ 
I can’t be sure but it doesn’t seem like they’re running as hot as they say they are when it happens. For example my H115i was apparently awful at cooling my 2700X - stress tests were in the 80s and 90s but the air coming through the radiator did not feel crazily hot and the coolant temp was maxing out at 40ish. I don’t get it. But the same cooler worked flawlessly with an 1800X I used to have so god knows what the deal is. There’s more people with this problem but nothing was ever really discovered about it and this was last talked about months ago.


----------



## VicsPC

Disassociative said:


> For some reason some people seem to have issues cooling a 2700X with coolers that are more than adequate as shown by those two people above :/
> I can’t be sure but it doesn’t seem like they’re running as hot as they say they are when it happens. For example my H115i was apparently awful at cooling my 2700X - stress tests were in the 80s and 90s but the air coming through the radiator did not feel crazily hot and the coolant temp was maxing out at 40ish. I don’t get it. But the same cooler worked flawlessly with an 1800X I used to have so god knows what the deal is. There’s more people with this problem but nothing was ever really discovered about it and this was last talked about months ago.


I'm on water and had no issues on both, the 2700x runs slightly hotter but its around about 300mv more then my 1700x was so that's not a problem. In gaming it's maybe a couple degrees hotter but not a problem. I'm using it's a pressure issue.


----------



## matthew87

voreo said:


> Used the method here
> https://github.com/alanfox2000/realtek-universal-audio-driver
> 
> (The third party mentioned in the structure would be A-Volute for Asus)
> 
> found through these discussion threads on TenForums/Station-Drivers
> https://www.tenforums.com/drivers-hardware/5993-latest-realtek-hd-audio-driver-version.html
> https://www.station-drivers.com/ind...&view=topic&catid=18&id=17&Itemid=858&lang=en
> 
> As for the app store links
> https://www.microsoft.com/store/productId/9N81C41DQ5SJ
> https://www.microsoft.com/store/productId/9P2B8MCSVPLN
> 
> The apps only work through this driver set style though.
> I found it because i was having audio issues and so far these have worked/sounded far better...that and Asus support on the matter was useless and drove me to other methods.
> 
> I think the issue with the drivers on the board page is the Nahimic dlls are now outdated and can cause issues in at least 10 v1809


Can you detail the process you went through to get his working?

Followed instructions and can't get audio working with their 8553 version driver. Or at all for that matter...

I downloaded the RealTek drivers and Inf Editor, completely removed the old drivers via both device manager, add/remove programs and from driverstore, created the 'sausage' ini installation, but no audio. Device manager shows the new driver is installed, Realtek audio service has been created, and Windows itself automatically downloaded the RealTek Store App, jack detection works, but no sound.


----------



## datspike

Yeah, same thing with 8553 UAD driver.
@matthew87 you forgot to create the ThirtyParty folder and put the A-Volute folder inside it before the sausage creation.
It's working perfectly for me now, here's the link to the driver for the C6H 

BTW, C7H Wifi got PiR 1.0.0.6 AGESA today.
Wonder if it's got something interesting


----------



## voreo

matthew87 said:


> Can you detail the process you went through to get his working?
> 
> Followed instructions and can't get audio working with their 8553 version driver. Or at all for that matter...
> 
> I downloaded the RealTek drivers and Inf Editor, completely removed the old drivers via both device manager, add/remove programs and from driverstore, created the 'sausage' ini installation, but no audio. Device manager shows the new driver is installed, Realtek audio service has been created, and Windows itself automatically downloaded the RealTek Store App, jack detection works, but no sound.





datspike said:


> Yeah, same thing with 8553 UAD driver.
> @matthew87 you forgot to create the ThirtyParty folder and put the A-Volute folder inside it before the sausage creation.
> It's working perfectly for me now, here's the link to the driver for the C6H
> 
> BTW, C7H Wifi got PiR 1.0.0.6 AGESA today.
> Wonder if it's got something interesting


Ya, only other thing i did was used DDU for complete audio removal before doing all this or if i messed up just to be sure, lol


----------



## hughjazz44

Disassociative said:


> For some reason some people seem to have issues cooling a 2700X with coolers that are more than adequate as shown by those two people above :/
> I can’t be sure but it doesn’t seem like they’re running as hot as they say they are when it happens. For example my H115i was apparently awful at cooling my 2700X - stress tests were in the 80s and 90s but the air coming through the radiator did not feel crazily hot and the coolant temp was maxing out at 40ish. I don’t get it. But the same cooler worked flawlessly with an 1800X I used to have so god knows what the deal is. There’s more people with this problem but nothing was ever really discovered about it and this was last talked about months ago.


I have a Noctua 120mm tower cooler on a 2700X, and it runs suspiciously hot on default settings. If I enable SenseMI Skew, the temps appear more normal (that is, they appear more like my 1700x temps). I don't know if the 2700X just truly runs hot, or if the temps reported are inaccurate, and nobody seems to know (or care). 

It doesn't really bother me. I'll be moving up to a 3700X (And probably a Crosshair VIII if they come into existence) as soon as they release, so if I'm degrading silicon, it's no sweat off my nose.


----------



## Disassociative

hughjazz44 said:


> I have a Noctua 120mm tower cooler on a 2700X, and it runs suspiciously hot on default settings. If I enable SenseMI Skew, the temps appear more normal (that is, they appear more like my 1700x temps). I don't know if the 2700X just truly runs hot, or if the temps reported are inaccurate, and nobody seems to know (or care).
> 
> It doesn't really bother me. I'll be moving up to a 3700X (And probably a Crosshair VIII if they come into existence) as soon as they release, so if I'm degrading silicon, it's no sweat off my nose.


Yeah enabling SenseMI Skew when I was using the H115i made temps appear much more realistic and in line with how it performed with the 1800x I had. I think it is in the nature of the 2700X to run hot giving how it tries to push the clock speeds as high as it can at all times but I still think sitting in the high 80s and hitting the 90s with a 280mm AIO was a bit too unbelievable lol


----------



## Krisztias

@elmor
The BIOS still freezes if I want to adjust the fan curve manually( with mouse) for AIO/WPUMP or CHA 3.


----------



## Azghul

VicsPC said:


> I'm on water and had no issues on both, the 2700x runs slightly hotter but its around about 300mv more then my 1700x was so that's not a problem. In gaming it's maybe a couple degrees hotter but not a problem. I'm using it's a pressure issue.


 Well, i got a 1700 before stable at 3.8 [email protected],286 Volt, stresstest around 65°C. Now the 2700x runs all cores 4.0 ghz with 1,330 Volt and with games sometimes on 4,35 ghz with 1,4x Volt.
So, there seems to be a lot more heat which is produced (isn't the heat that is produces some quadratic mathematics?)


Also the 1080TI produces a lot of heat and there seems to be some turbolences if the GPU fans spins to high. If the GPU fan is set to 100% my CPU temp rises. 



People with a custom water cooling system might make not the same observations, because the air flow might be better controllable? 



Regards


----------



## R71800XSS

*Unstable again...*

three questions: 

to @elmor or anybody wants to reply:

1) About Core Performance Boost option, what modifies in the bios for a better OC of memory and CPU?
2) What bios firmware is better? (1701, 3505 or 6xxx) for Ryzen gen 1 and C6H.

to anybody:
3) my system is unstable again at strap 3200 Mhz: 1701-> 3502> 6102 (very bad) and 1701 again. I used Calculator Dram 1.4.0 from 1usmus but it doesn´t work with this settings. However at first install (1701) PC seemed stable, now doesn't. Any help please?


THANKS ALL.


----------



## VicsPC

Azghul said:


> Well, i got a 1700 before stable at 3.8 [email protected],286 Volt, stresstest around 65°C. Now the 2700x runs all cores 4.0 ghz with 1,330 Volt and with games sometimes on 4,35 ghz with 1,4x Volt.
> So, there seems to be a lot more heat which is produced (isn't the heat that is produces some quadratic mathematics?)
> 
> 
> Also the 1080TI produces a lot of heat and there seems to be some turbolences if the GPU fans spins to high. If the GPU fan is set to 100% my CPU temp rises.
> 
> 
> 
> People with a custom water cooling system might make not the same observations, because the air flow might be better controllable?
> 
> 
> 
> Regards


I had my 1700x at 1.225v or something like that, and it used to peak in the 50s or something with it around mid 40s while gaming. 2700x peaks at around 60s with it at 1.5v or so and stay around mid to high 40s while gaming.


----------



## maxrealliti

Hello, at the moment, I use BIOS 1701 with my 1800X. Memory holds 3300 maximum and 4GHz processor, timings 16 16 16 39, the system automatically sets the voltage of 1.35 processors to 1.425, no problems with sensors and fans, everything should be


----------



## gupsterg

Howdy fellow members  .

So went to 6301 pretty much they day it was in Elmor's folder, sorta of replicated my OC settings as on Beta 0001 WMI. Seems all sound TBH for me :thumb: .

3x AIDA64 on 3400MHz C15 1T 4x8GB.



Spoiler














HCI run multiple times.



Spoiler












Below is rerun on same POST.









Below is rerun on new POST.











P95 v28.10b1 8K 4096K 26GB (CPU Stock) PASS 13hrs



Spoiler














P95 v28.10b1 8K 4096K 26GB (CPU OC) PASS 13hrs



Spoiler














Lowered SOC to 1.05V



Spoiler



P95 v28.10b1 8K 4096K 26GB (CPU OC) PASS 13hrs









Lost 1 thread in 10hrs of 11hrs in P95 v29.4b8 8K 4096K 26GB









View attachment P95 v29.4b8 RAM 4.1 1.337 1.05 GT2 1.35 0.686 40 30 40 40 room 22C FAIL 1T 10hrs.txt




So I defo need SOC >1.05V and ~1.068V, same as UEFI 0001 WMI. I went on to setup dual boot OS, W7 x64 and Linux Mint v19. GSAT on reruns has caught some RAM errors (ie 1 with 1hr run)  . Seems as if I need some further tweaks  .


----------



## Yvese

Hey all. Got my Ryzen rig set up last week and been tweaking memory with DRAM Calculator. My question is should I change the tRFC 2 and 4 settings? Just curious since it's grayed out in the calculator yet the others are highlighted red.


----------



## Lermite

Yvese said:


> Hey all. Got my Ryzen rig set up last week and been tweaking memory with DRAM Calculator. My question is should I change the tRFC 2 and 4 settings? Just curious since it's grayed out in the calculator yet the others are highlighted red.


Yes, if tRFC is set, tRFC2 and tRFC4 must be set as well.

The same rule always applies:

tRFC2 = tRFC / 1.346
tRFC4 = tRFC2 / 1.625


----------



## Yvese

Lermite said:


> Yes, if tRFC is set, tRFC2 and tRFC4 must be set as well.
> 
> The same rule always applies:
> 
> tRFC2 = tRFC / 1.346
> tRFC4 = tRFC2 / 1.625


Alright thanks just set it in bios. Why's it grayed in the calculator though?


----------



## Lermite

Yvese said:


> Alright thanks just set it in bios. Why's it grayed in the calculator though?



tRFC2 and tRFC4 are probably grayed because they only depend on tRFC. Their values are right anyway.

But remember that all the values displayed by Ryzen DRAM Calculator are only suggestions on values that could work, and not the ones that work for sure.

For examples, for RttNom, RttWr and RttPark:
Ryzen DRAM Calculator: 7, D, 5
Required by my Prime X370 pro: D, D, 4
Required by my CH6: 4, D, 5

The same goes for all the other settings, including the timings.
It keeps advising tRRDL=8 while my RIG need 9.


----------



## gupsterg

Yvese said:


> Hey all. Got my Ryzen rig set up last week and been tweaking memory with DRAM Calculator. My question is should I change the tRFC 2 and 4 settings? Just curious since it's grayed out in the calculator yet the others are highlighted red.


I leave them on [Auto], see link.

Trcpage [Auto]
Trfc2 [Auto]
Trfc4 [Auto]
Trdwr [Auto]

All above will be kept [Auto] when you load any of The Stilt's RAM Timings presets. I have seen at times Trdwr will differ post to post for each channel. I assume that is the reason it is kept [Auto] as the POST training may determine it needs x channel slightly out of skew from other.


----------



## Lermite

gupsterg said:


> I leave them on [Auto], see link.
> 
> Trcpage [Auto]
> Trfc2 [Auto]
> Trfc4 [Auto]
> Trdwr [Auto]
> 
> All above will be kept [Auto] when you load any of The Stilt's RAM Timings presets. I have seen at times Trdwr will differ post to post for each channel. I assume that is the reason it is kept [Auto] as the POST training may determine it needs x channel slightly out of skew from other.
> 
> View attachment 224256



You shouldn't let tRFC/2/4 on Auto.
If your RAM is stable with txxxxSCL=2, tRFC can be lowered much below 400.
In more, tRFC2=440 while tRFC=400 makes no sense. Your RAM should not even be stable with such values.


----------



## gupsterg

I can use SCL 2 on all RAM kits I've owned and on all setups I do not set the timings as stated above. I have 100s of hours worth of various testing under the belts of C6H, C7H and ZE. On the ZE there is another timing which I leave on [Auto] as per The Stilt's guidance for X399 when using quad kit, again I have sound results.

I never said I leave trfc on [Auto], only 2/4.


----------



## HeroofTime

Is it better to round up or round down the three tRFC values that the calculator spits out? Lastly, do the tRFC values tie into any other RAM setting or depend on any other RAM setting? If that doesn't make sense, are they calculated based off of any other timings? If not, is it safe to assume you can tweak them as you'd wish without any using specific numbers? Thanks. I've always wondered this.


----------



## Lermite

HeroofTime said:


> Is it better to round up or round down the three tRFC values that the calculator spits out? Lastly, do the tRFC values tie into any other RAM setting or depend on any other RAM setting? If that doesn't make sense, are they calculated based off of any other timings? If not, is it safe to assume you can tweak them as you'd wish without any using specific numbers? Thanks. I've always wondered this.



It's better to round up but it's doesn't make a significant difference. You may as well round to the closest.

The tRFC values are not directly linked to other timings but there's no benefit to have loose tRFCs and tight timings or tight tRFCs and loose timings.


BTW, here are my timings at 3433 Mhz with BCLK at 103:










And the AIDA scores it gives with my very first gen 1700 at 3785 MHz:


----------



## gupsterg

HeroofTime said:


> Lastly, do the tRFC values tie into any other RAM setting or depend on any other RAM setting? If that doesn't make sense, are they calculated based off of any other timings? If not, is it safe to assume you can tweak them as you'd wish without any using specific numbers? Thanks. I've always wondered this.


Tweak as you need, no rule based on other timings for tRFC to set it, that was answer from The Stilt when I asked within this thread.

If I took any 2 dimms from these kits:-

F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
F4-3200C14Q-32GTZSW
F4-3200C14Q-32GVK

Used same CPU/MOBO/UEFI, etc, and tweaked tRFC each sampling could end up at slightly differing tRFC. So in that testing RAM IC "quality" was probably the determination for how tight I could get tRFC.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

I'm wondering if anyone can help me.


Been playing with stock settings on my 1700X as I'm getting bored of changing my overclock etc. 



Is it possible to overclock the BCLK and keep XFR working? Don't seem to be able to get it to work. When I do 104 bclk it increases the clock speed to 3640mhz but it doesn't seem to go above that? Is there something I'm doing wrong?


Thanks


----------



## gupsterg

First would like to share what I saw in Turbo V few days ago. CPU Aux 3.3V goes to 3.6V when left on [Auto] when OC'ing.



Spoiler














This has made me now set all voltages manually.

Secondly I'd read recently members sharing that P95 set to use high RAM is better test than RAM tests. Personally for lengthy while I have thought it is best to do round of all tests if wanting high stability. I have seen x program last for y length, then you fire another program and boom the OC profile falls flat quickly. Each test "we" may do, the HW/settings used maybe more or less sensitive to, so doing various tests may help evolve settings better/quicker. 

As show before in a recent post I had passes of 3400MHz 4x8GB in 2 versions of P95 greater than 8hrs. I could also roll down SOC based on those tests if did not run for longer length. In that same post I also shared HCI test screens. One instance was a rerun on same POST of system. Why I do that is once I noted on my rig that after say passing HCI for quite decent length (>4hrs), the moment I rerun it on same POST I had errors. I repeatedly saw this on same settings, so now not only do I rerun tests on differing POSTs but also same POST. 

Seems as if GSAT was exposing lack of SOC voltage. I tried tweaks of looser timings and or ProcODT/CAD Bus changes plus VDIMM/VTTDDR. I still had fails in GSAT, SOC of 1.081V seems to have fixed setup. Below is video of end of test plus settings used.



Spoiler











Settings used txt:-

View attachment 6301_4.1_3400GT2_v4_setting.txt


----------



## Yviena

Is it not possible to disable BGS/BGSA as recommended in the ryzen ram calculator anymore?
BGSA stills shows as enabled for me...


----------



## porschedrifter

Thanks man! Does the asus audio manager and sonic suite still work?





voreo said:


> Used the method here
> https://github.com/alanfox2000/realtek-universal-audio-driver
> 
> (The third party mentioned in the structure would be A-Volute for Asus)
> 
> found through these discussion threads on TenForums/Station-Drivers
> https://www.tenforums.com/drivers-hardware/5993-latest-realtek-hd-audio-driver-version.html
> https://www.station-drivers.com/ind...&view=topic&catid=18&id=17&Itemid=858&lang=en
> 
> As for the app store links
> https://www.microsoft.com/store/productId/9N81C41DQ5SJ
> https://www.microsoft.com/store/productId/9P2B8MCSVPLN
> 
> The apps only work through this driver set style though.
> I found it because i was having audio issues and so far these have worked/sounded far better...that and Asus support on the matter was useless and drove me to other methods.
> 
> I think the issue with the drivers on the board page is the Nahimic dlls are now outdated and can cause issues in at least 10 v1809


----------



## porschedrifter

Just a tip, if you look at some of their newer boards you can find the Realtek_Audio_Driver_WIN10-64_V6.0.1.8507_1012 which hasn't made it to the CH6 yet, it also has the new windows store apps as well. 




voreo said:


> Used the method here
> https://github.com/alanfox2000/realtek-universal-audio-driver
> 
> (The third party mentioned in the structure would be A-Volute for Asus)
> 
> found through these discussion threads on TenForums/Station-Drivers
> https://www.tenforums.com/drivers-hardware/5993-latest-realtek-hd-audio-driver-version.html
> https://www.station-drivers.com/ind...&view=topic&catid=18&id=17&Itemid=858&lang=en
> 
> As for the app store links
> https://www.microsoft.com/store/productId/9N81C41DQ5SJ
> https://www.microsoft.com/store/productId/9P2B8MCSVPLN
> 
> The apps only work through this driver set style though.
> I found it because i was having audio issues and so far these have worked/sounded far better...that and Asus support on the matter was useless and drove me to other methods.
> 
> I think the issue with the drivers on the board page is the Nahimic dlls are now outdated and can cause issues in at least 10 v1809


----------



## porschedrifter

Disassociative said:


> For some reason some people seem to have issues cooling a 2700X with coolers that are more than adequate as shown by those two people above :/
> I can’t be sure but it doesn’t seem like they’re running as hot as they say they are when it happens. For example my H115i was apparently awful at cooling my 2700X - stress tests were in the 80s and 90s but the air coming through the radiator did not feel crazily hot and the coolant temp was maxing out at 40ish. I don’t get it. But the same cooler worked flawlessly with an 1800X I used to have so god knows what the deal is. There’s more people with this problem but nothing was ever really discovered about it and this was last talked about months ago.



I actually have that issue with the 1700x, can you at least feel warm air though? When I stress I'm at 75ish (tdie) real temp, and the rads are cool to the touch as well is my block. 

When you say 80-90c are you talking tdie without the 20c offset?


----------



## Lermite

porschedrifter said:


> I actually have that issue with the 1700x, can you at least feel warm air though? When I stress I'm at 75ish (tdie) real temp, and the rads are cool to the touch as well is my block.
> 
> When you say 80-90c are you talking tdie without the 20c offset?


This happened to me with an Eisbaer 280 + a 120 radiator.
The 120 rad was only slightly warm while the 280 was cold and the CPU at 1.23V reached 78°C.
The culprit was the pump that didn't do its job properly any longer.

I RMAed it for the second time, asking for a refund because this new failure made me sick of watercooling.
Since, my PC is cooled by a NH-D15 which is more efficient and reliable than any AIO.
Only an expensive custom watercooling would be more efficient.


----------



## Disassociative

porschedrifter said:


> I actually have that issue with the 1700x, can you at least feel warm air though? When I stress I'm at 75ish (tdie) real temp, and the rads are cool to the touch as well is my block.
> 
> When you say 80-90c are you talking tdie without the 20c offset?


Warmish sure, but not nearly as hot as I would expect it to be if the temperature it was reporting was actually accurate. Like my GPU when it's sitting on 67ish degrees while gaming you can feel the heat near the GPU easily while there's almost none coming from the CPU area. 
And yeah that's without the offset ._.


----------



## gupsterg

Yviena said:


> Is it not possible to disable BGS/BGSA as recommended in the ryzen ram calculator anymore?
> BGSA stills shows as enabled for me...


Been non functioning on X370/X470 for while, does work on X399.


----------



## porschedrifter

Disassociative said:


> Warmish sure, but not nearly as hot as I would expect it to be if the temperature it was reporting was actually accurate. Like my GPU when it's sitting on 67ish degrees while gaming you can feel the heat near the GPU easily while there's almost none coming from the CPU area.
> And yeah that's without the offset ._.



Yeah, same here lol. I have two 420mm rads though, so I guess they are efficient, nothing is ever really more than warm to the touch though, but it does get pretty warm sitting next to it when it's chugging along air-temp wise.


----------



## Disassociative

porschedrifter said:


> Yeah, same here lol. I have two 420mm rads though, so I guess they are efficient, nothing is ever really more than warm to the touch though, but it does get pretty warm sitting next to it when it's chugging along air-temp wise.


I’m still below the throttling and thermal shutdown thresholds especially now I’ve replaced my cooler with a Noctua one so I guess I’m just going to carry on doing what I’m doing. Everything is seemingly stable and I think I’ve reached a “finished” state until I get the overclock itch again lol or the desire to start tinkering and swapping stuff. Just like I said before I found it extremely hard to believe a 280mm AIO couldn’t keep this chip below 80 degrees despite remounting the thing multiple times and it working fine with a previous gen cpu.


----------



## porschedrifter

Disassociative said:


> I’m still below the throttling and thermal shutdown thresholds especially now I’ve replaced my cooler with a Noctua one so I guess I’m just going to carry on doing what I’m doing. Everything is seemingly stable and I think I’ve reached a “finished” state until I get the overclock itch again lol or the desire to start tinkering and swapping stuff. Just like I said before I found it extremely hard to believe a 280mm AIO couldn’t keep this chip below 80 degrees despite remounting the thing multiple times and it working fine with a previous gen cpu.



Yeah well, think of this: My 1700x will hit 75c at 3.8 1.33v with two massive 420 rads, a decent pump, top rad is push pull 2x200mm fans and 3x140mm fans, the front one is only push with 2 200mm fans, nothing else on the loop, and still, hotter than I'd like.:Snorkle:
The two major drawbacks of my cooling system is 1. The top rad is setup as exhaust, so intake is warm inside tower air (didn't wan't to have to deal with dust) and 2. The front rad, there's no room to do push and pull, had to settle on push.


Going to eventually upgrade my block and pump again since mines only 4m of pressure head and 800l/h of flow


----------



## matthew87

voreo said:


> Ya, only other thing i did was used DDU for complete audio removal before doing all this or if i messed up just to be sure, lol





datspike said:


> Yeah, same thing with 8553 UAD driver.
> @matthew87 you forgot to create the ThirtyParty folder and put the A-Volute folder inside it before the sausage creation.
> It's working perfectly for me now, here's the link to the driver for the C6H
> 
> BTW, C7H Wifi got PiR 1.0.0.6 AGESA today.
> Wonder if it's got something interesting


Thanks guys, didn't realise you 'had' to include the A-Volute 3rd party folder too. I thought it was 'optional', i've always run with the logic of 'the less crap the better'. 

None the less, redid the 'sausage' and no issues whatsoever running 8553 driver and Realtek's UWP app to control audio.

As for temps, i have a Corsair H110i V2 and a 1700x at stock clocks running 3333mhz RAM and slight bump to memory controller voltage 1.067v. Last night 1.5 hours of BF1 and the CPU's max temp was 53 degrees Celcius / 127.4 Fahrenheit. Paste is some Coolmaster stuff. 

Honestly i've never once ever had an issue with temps on this CPU. It is paired next to a heavily overclocked custom ROM flashed AMD 390 too, that card's pumping out the heat. Something seriously wrong if a 240/280mm custom or AIO cooler can't keep a Ryzen chip cool at moderate overclocks.


----------



## Yvese

Anyone else having issues with vdroop on the soc voltage? I have mine set to 1.14 in the bios yet in windows it shows 1.125 in hwinfo and RTC. Tried setting LLC to level 1 to no effect so I just have it on auto now. Is it just a sensor error?


----------



## Lermite

Yvese said:


> Anyone else having issues with vdroop on the soc voltage? I have mine set to 1.14 in the bios yet in windows it shows 1.125 in hwinfo and RTC. Tried setting LLC to level 1 to no effect so I just have it on auto now. Is it just a sensor error?



Mine is set to 1.025V with LLC Level 4 and HWiNFO always shows a constant 1.025V because this LLC level compensate entirely the voltage droop.


----------



## y0bailey

R71800XSS said:


> three questions:
> 
> to @elmor or anybody wants to reply:
> 
> 1) About Core Performance Boost option, what modifies in the bios for a better OC of memory and CPU?
> 2) What bios firmware is better? (1701, 3505 or 6xxx) for Ryzen gen 1 and C6H.
> 
> to anybody:
> 3) my system is unstable again at strap 3200 Mhz: 1701-> 3502> 6102 (very bad) and 1701 again. I used Calculator Dram 1.4.0 from 1usmus but it doesn´t work with this settings. However at first install (1701) PC seemed stable, now doesn't. Any help please?
> 
> 
> THANKS ALL.


What memory? I have stable settings that took hours of settings for Hynix M-die. If you are running that, I can likely save you some rage.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

New RAM is online 

3500MHz Cl14-15-15-14 32 1T GD and Power Down OFF
B-Die 1-Rank 2x8GB (next month another 2x8GB -> goal 32GB)

Screen:


----------



## uncleshady

matthew87 said:


> Thanks guys, didn't realise you 'had' to include the A-Volute 3rd party folder too. I thought it was 'optional', i've always run with the logic of 'the less crap the better'.
> 
> None the less, redid the 'sausage' and no issues whatsoever running 8553 driver and Realtek's UWP app to control audio.
> 
> As for temps, i have a Corsair H110i V2 and a 1700x at stock clocks running 3333mhz RAM and slight bump to memory controller voltage 1.067v. Last night 1.5 hours of BF1 and the CPU's max temp was 53 degrees Celcius / 127.4 Fahrenheit. Paste is some Coolmaster stuff.
> 
> Honestly i've never once ever had an issue with temps on this CPU. It is paired next to a heavily overclocked custom ROM flashed AMD 390 too, that card's pumping out the heat. Something seriously wrong if a 240/280mm custom or AIO cooler can't keep a Ryzen chip cool at moderate overclocks.


Is it worth installing the new audio drivers? Any gain worth bothering with?


----------



## Disassociative

porschedrifter said:


> Yeah well, think of this: My 1700x will hit 75c at 3.8 1.33v with two massive 420 rads, a decent pump, top rad is push pull 2x200mm fans and 3x140mm fans, the front one is only push with 2 200mm fans, nothing else on the loop, and still, hotter than I'd like.:Snorkle:
> The two major drawbacks of my cooling system is 1. The top rad is setup as exhaust, so intake is warm inside tower air (didn't wan't to have to deal with dust) and 2. The front rad, there's no room to do push and pull, had to settle on push.
> 
> 
> Going to eventually upgrade my block and pump again since mines only 4m of pressure head and 800l/h of flow


75 degrees definitely seems off for your cooling setup :/ I had my 1800x at 3.9ghz with 1.35v on a Cryorig heatsink when I first had it (can’t remember the model number but it had a TPD of 165w) which sat at around 75c. Moving to an AIO dropped it to 67ish. Something funky is definitely going on if your custom cooling setup is performing the same as a mid range heatsink cooler :/


----------



## matthew87

Unless that 75 degrees is the 'offset' temp and not the actual tdie temp?

55 degree tdie would sound reasonable for such a custom closed loop setup under load.


----------



## Disassociative

matthew87 said:


> Unless that 75 degrees is the 'offset' temp and not the actual tdie temp?
> 
> 55 degree tdie would sound reasonable for such a custom closed loop setup under load.


Oh good point


----------



## varyak

Anyone manages to use bclk OC with xfr/pbo with a 2kX? As soon as I change the bclk to anything higher than 100, the clock is fixed to the baseclock (+ whatever the bclk changes, so ~3.7Ghz). It's not boosting at all.


----------



## Azghul

varyak said:


> Anyone manages to use bclk OC with xfr/pbo with a 2kX? As soon as I change the bclk to anything higher than 100, the clock is fixed to the baseclock (+ whatever the bclk changes, so ~3.7Ghz). It's not boosting at all.



I tested it, setting it so 101. Whole Turbo/Boostclock worked as intendet. The only problem was, my RAM is producing errors with anything higher than 100. Even when i try to increase the voltages.


Maybe someone of you had an idea what kind of RAM i have. The only thing i new is, it is a Hynix.


i use that RAM:
G.Skill RipJaws V black DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16-18-18-38 Dual Kit


I am thinking of getting a new kit, but i don't think its worth the performance boost. Like a new kit is around 160 € or so?


Regards


----------



## Lermite

Azghul said:


> I tested it, setting it so 101. Whole Turbo/Boostclock worked as intendet. The only problem was, my RAM is producing errors with anything higher than 100. Even when i try to increase the voltages.



Increasing the BCLK increases the DRAM frequency as well. That means its timings must be modified to suit the new frequency, especially tRFC, tRFC2 and tRFC4.

But perhaps your rig (CPU+MB+RAM) can't handle properly your DRAM frequency with BCLK=101.


----------



## varyak

Azghul said:


> I tested it, setting it so 101. Whole Turbo/Boostclock worked as intendet. The only problem was, my RAM is producing errors with anything higher than 100. Even when i try to increase the voltages.
> 
> 
> Maybe someone of you had an idea what kind of RAM i have. The only thing i new is, it is a Hynix.
> 
> 
> i use that RAM:
> G.Skill RipJaws V black DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16-18-18-38 Dual Kit
> 
> 
> I am thinking of getting a new kit, but i don't think its worth the performance boost. Like a new kit is around 160 € or so?
> 
> 
> Regards



Can you tell me what BIOS version you are using?


----------



## R71800XSS

*reply to: @y0bailey*

Gskill F4-3200 C14 b-die.

Now, after any changes in BIOS 1701, system seemed stable but at push button start (turn on) from night (some days it changes to default) and I have to reconfigure BIOS again (CLDO voltaje goes to Auto and memory to strap 2133). I don´t understand why.

Basic Settings:
YZEN 1800X + C6H + BIOS 1701
Hard disk (first): Samsumg 960 EVO M.2 PCIe Gen3.
CPU: R7 1800X (3600) MHz (Corsair Hidro Series H110i)
1701 settings
-----------------
BCLK Frequency: 100
Core ratio: auto
BOOST CORE: disable.
RAM (Manual mode).
G.Skill F4-3200C14-32GTZ - Dual-Channel/Dual-Rank/Two-DIMM) set in A2-B2.
DRAM Speed: 3200 MHz with 14-14-14-14-28-42-1T ()
DRAM: 1.375v
DRAM Boot: 1.375v
DRAM Power Phase Control: Extreme
DRAM current: 120%

VOLTAGES:
Core: 1.35v
SOC: 1.05v
PLL: 1.80v
SB: Auto
VDDP: Auto
CLDO voltaje : 913 or 700.
VTTDR (1/2 DRAM): Auto or 0.6930v
RESISTANCES:
ProcODT_SM: 60 ohms (actually), 68.8 or 80.
RttNom: RZQ/7 // RttWr: RZQ/3 // RttPark: RZQ/1
ClkDrv: Auto actually.
AMD Ryzen 1800X.
-----


----------



## Azghul

varyak said:


> Can you tell me what BIOS version you are using?



at the moment 0001 Test Bios. I did not see any advantage to change to 6301 or 6201. Before 0001 i had 6201 and also tried to tweak my RAM. But as soon as i change some latencys etc. i got errors in memtest and/or the games crash (PUBG, Realm Royale, MHW, Original Sin 2, etc.) 

btw. never had an obvious fan issue with 6201. The only monitoring software which is running with the PC on startup is core temp.


For details of the actual settings see the file.


----------



## Yvese

What's everyone's VRM temps under 'ASUS EC'? For me in hwinfo it maxes out at 40c and PCH at 54c. These are pretty low temps considering I've oc'd the soc voltage and ram. Wondering if the sensors are wrong or if this board just has amazing cooling/vrms. Not that I'm complaining.. it's just I'm surprised the temps haven't gone up from stock.


----------



## Lermite

I'm also pretty suspicious about the "VRM" probe value.
I wonder what does "Temperature 6" come from too.

I plan to check the real temperatures of my CH6's VRM to get answers to these questions.
Results coming soon...


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Yvese said:


> What's everyone's VRM temps under 'ASUS EC'? For me in hwinfo it maxes out at 40c and PCH at 54c. These are pretty low temps considering I've oc'd the soc voltage and ram. Wondering if the sensors are wrong or if this board just has amazing cooling/vrms. Not that I'm complaining.. it's just I'm surprised the temps haven't gone up from stock.


You do realize these CPUs at most will require ~100-120A from the VRM with a decent overclock? The C6H's VRM can supply ~320A at 125°C, it's ridiculously overkill and the C7H's is even more (~600A at 125°C).


The C6H is not even beginning to stretch its legs with these CPUs, it could with future designs with more cores and higher clocks. It's certainly future proof for the rest of AM4's life.


----------



## Lermite

I've just played with a thermometer on the VRM.

For this test, I used my usual soft overclock:
CPU: 1700
Core voltage: 1.225 V
SOC voltage: 1.025 V
CPU Load-line Calibration: Level 5
CPU Current Capability: 130%
CPU VRM Switching Frequency: Manual
CPU Voltage Frequency: 300
CPU Power Duty Control: Extreme
CPU Power Phase Control: Extreme
CPU Power Thermal Control: 120
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration: Level 4
VDDSOC Current Capability: 130%
VDDSOC Switching Frequency: Manual
Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz): 400
VDDSOC Phase Control: Extreme

The fans cooling my case content, including the VRM, are powerfull.
During this test, the rear panel of the case was removed.

The stress was caused by the AVX version of IBT, in Custom mode over 14500 MB and three passes.
During this test, I've searched for the highest temperature at the back of the motherboard, at the place of the VRM, with a IR thermometer.

*The highest temperature I measured was 51.6°C.
In HWiNFO, both "VRM" and "Temperature 6" reached up to 47°C.*

The probes values do not match exactly the real ones but the gap is small enough for the HWiNFO values to be considered reliable.
In other words, the cooling performance of this board is stunning.

The Prime X370 Pro is far to to as efficient.
Its VRM might easily get more than 100°C, and the gap between the real values and the monitored ones might reach more than 30°C.
I truly enjoy the CH6!


----------



## Yvese

Lermite said:


> I've just played with a thermometer on the VRM.
> 
> For this test, I used my usual soft overclock:
> CPU: 1700
> Core voltage: 1.225 V
> SOC voltage: 1.025 V
> CPU Load-line Calibration: Level 5
> CPU Current Capability: 130%
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency: Manual
> CPU Voltage Frequency: 300
> CPU Power Duty Control: Extreme
> CPU Power Phase Control: Extreme
> CPU Power Thermal Control: 120
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration: Level 4
> VDDSOC Current Capability: 130%
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency: Manual
> Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz): 400
> VDDSOC Phase Control: Extreme
> 
> The fans cooling my case content, including the VRM, are powerfull.
> During this test, the read panel of the case was removed.
> 
> The stress was caused by the AVX version of IBT, in Custom mode over 14500 MB and three passes.
> During this test, I've searched for the highest temperature at the back of the motherboard, at the place of the VRM, with a IR thermometer.
> 
> *The highest temperature I measured was 51.6°C.
> In HWiNFO, both "VRM" and "Temperature 6" reached up to 47°C.*
> 
> The probes values do not match exactly the real ones but the gap is small enough for the HWiNFO values to be considered reliable.
> In other words, the cooling performance of this board is stunning.
> 
> The Prime X370 Pro is far to to as efficient.
> Its VRM might easily get more than 100°C, and the gap between the real values and the monitored ones might reach more than 30°C.
> I truly enjoy the CH6!


Thanks for the test! Nice to know the sensors aren't too far off.


----------



## orochinagi

Can someone please confirm for me that PBO and XFR2 are Ryzen features and are not limited to X470/B450 boards? The CH6 is fairly cheap right now and I'm thinking about getting one over some cheaper (at MSRP) X470 board.


----------



## Yvese

orochinagi said:


> Can someone please confirm for me that PBO and XFR2 are Ryzen features and are not limited to X470/B450 boards? The CH6 is fairly cheap right now and I'm thinking about getting one over some cheaper (at MSRP) X470 board.


XFR2 is baked into the CPU itself. As for PBO the C6H has it but under a different name. I think it's called Enhancer? I forget, too lazy to look in the bios but it's there. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. 

Personally when I messed with that setting I came to the conclusion it's not worth it. It was setting max boost speed ( 4.25 ) on all cores at the expense of 1.5 vcore. Better to just manually OC to 4.2 with significantly lower vcore but I haven't gotten there yet - still tinkering with tightening my ram timings.

I was in your position a few weeks ago and went with the C6H. No regrets at all. The bios is robust as are the VRMs as seen by the posts above yours.


----------



## lumiel

Hello, I ordered this motherboard today for a Ryzen 2700x build. I'm thinking to get the cheaper G.Skill RipjawsV 3200C16D. I'm not sure they will work @ 3200 though, any ideas?


----------



## The Sandman

gupsterg said:


> First would like to share what I saw in Turbo V few days ago. CPU Aux 3.3V goes to 3.6V when left on [Auto] when OC'ing.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 224350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has made me now set all voltages manually.
> 
> Secondly I'd read recently members sharing that P95 set to use high RAM is better test than RAM tests. Personally for lengthy while I have thought it is best to do round of all tests if wanting high stability. I have seen x program last for y length, then you fire another program and boom the OC profile falls flat quickly. Each test "we" may do, the HW/settings used maybe more or less sensitive to, so doing various tests may help evolve settings better/quicker.
> 
> As show before in a recent post I had passes of 3400MHz 4x8GB in 2 versions of P95 greater than 8hrs. I could also roll down SOC based on those tests if did not run for longer length. In that same post I also shared HCI test screens. One instance was a rerun on same POST of system. Why I do that is once I noted on my rig that after say passing HCI for quite decent length (>4hrs), the moment I rerun it on same POST I had errors. I repeatedly saw this on same settings, so now not only do I rerun tests on differing POSTs but also same POST.
> 
> Seems as if GSAT was exposing lack of SOC voltage. I tried tweaks of looser timings and or ProcODT/CAD Bus changes plus VDIMM/VTTDDR. I still had fails in GSAT, SOC of 1.081V seems to have fixed setup. Below is video of end of test plus settings used.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/VnPTfpV2SJ8
> 
> 
> 
> Settings used txt:-
> 
> View attachment 224352


Thanks for the share! I'll be watching much more closely and do the same.

Would you contribute the added SOC voltage to now running 4 DIMMs instead of two or perhaps something else?
I may be in the same boat but with only 2 DIMMs (possible need for more SOC with 6301) but ran out of time this weekend.



orochinagi said:


> Can someone please confirm for me that PBO and XFR2 are Ryzen features and are not limited to X470/B450 boards? The CH6 is fairly cheap right now and I'm thinking about getting one over some cheaper (at MSRP) X470 board.


I can conferm!
I've been running a PE3 (Performance Enhancer) OC for months.
All cores under load encoding (or stress test of choice) run 4200MHz @ 1.262v while single core boosts to 4350MHz.

Looking at my current "Maximum" CPU Core Voltage while writing this, it's at 1.281v SV12 TFN and 1.439v under Asus WMI (EC header)

This is what 4200MHz looks like under load after 2 hours of Prime95 with 90% memory usage. @Yvese check my VRM temp.


Freq and voltage both idle down as normal.


----------



## nexxusty

orochinagi said:


> Can someone please confirm for me that PBO and XFR2 are Ryzen features and are not limited to X470/B450 boards? The CH6 is fairly cheap right now and I'm thinking about getting one over some cheaper (at MSRP) X470 board.


I can confirm PBO and XFR2 work fine with the CH6. I'm using both right now on a 2700x. XFR2 and PBO is at Level 4 for 4242mhz, all cores.... 4350 for single core tasks. Max voltage 1.439v, usually sits around 1.417 though. It's perfect and I LOVE it. I absolutely love it, it saves SO MUCH time with CPU overclocking.

I MIGHT be able to do 4400mhz on all cores, I highly doubt it though and 50mhz or 150mhz for all cores is not something I care about right now. Once I add another radiator or two then ill give it a go. For now PBO is amazing and I really think it's the absolute best auto-oc solution ever made. It ROX!

Hehe. Enjoy.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Well, looks like the the 6301 bios from Elmor has helped a lot, thanks. I was never able to get the R7 1700 I have at 3.9 Ghz stable. Now, I am running it at 3.9 Ghz, 1.4v and so in 1.5 hours of P95, so far, no crashes whatsoever.  I am at level 4 of something set in the bios for VCore but right now, I am very exhausted and I cannot think of what it is called. Oh well, 100 Mhz more than I could get before.


----------



## Yvese

nexxusty said:


> I can confirm PBO and XFR2 work fine with the CH6. I'm using both right now on a 2700x. XFR2 and PBO is at Level 4 for 4242mhz, all cores.... 4350 for single core tasks. Max voltage 1.439v, usually sits around 1.417 though. It's perfect and I LOVE it. I absolutely love it, it saves SO MUCH time with CPU overclocking.
> 
> I MIGHT be able to do 4400mhz on all cores, I highly doubt it though and 50mhz or 150mhz for all cores is not something I care about right now. Once I add another radiator or two then ill give it a go. For now PBO is amazing and I really think it's the absolute best auto-oc solution ever made. It ROX!
> 
> Hehe. Enjoy.


How are you and The Sandman getting PBO to use so little voltage? For me with PBO 3 ( I think it's 3.. it's the 2nd to last level ) the voltage is fixed at 1.5v and the clock speed is also fixed at 4.2 even with power plan set to Balanced in windows.


----------



## Disassociative

Yvese said:


> How are you and The Sandman getting PBO to use so little voltage? For me with PBO 3 ( I think it's 3.. it's the 2nd to last level ) the voltage is fixed at 1.5v and the clock speed is also fixed at 4.2 even with power plan set to Balanced in windows.


I think PE3 success and clocks are somewhat luck/silicon lottery based. I can't get PE3 stable on my chip no matter what I do. Messing with LLC or pumping up the voltage makes no difference it'll just randomly freeze once or twice a day.


----------



## porschedrifter

Has anyone noticed that in 6301, fans are ignoring the ramp up/down setting in the bios? I have mine set to 6 seconds right now and it's just ramping up and down as if it were on 0.


----------



## gupsterg

The Sandman said:


> Thanks for the share! I'll be watching much more closely and do the same.
> 
> Would you contribute the added SOC voltage to now running 4 DIMMs instead of two or perhaps something else?
> I may be in the same boat but with only 2 DIMMs (possible need for more SOC with 6301) but ran out of time this weekend.


Hi ya chap  , no problems on share  .

Yes running 4 dimms results in needing more SOC, was the same on R7 1800X I last used on this board as well. I don't attribute the need for slightly higher SOC down to version of UEFI being used. As shown before I had some testing PASS at even 1.05V, but reruns and tests on reposts were suffering IMO from training issues down to lack of SOC.

I'm still doing some reruns, still not feeling 100% that I have it all down to a T. Finding this 2700X bit of a PITA with 4 dimms vs the 1800X I used to have.



porschedrifter said:


> Has anyone noticed that in 6301, fans are ignoring the ramp up/down setting in the bios? I have mine set to 6 seconds right now and it's just ramping up and down as if it were on 0.


I've been using 3.8s, seems to be working for me.


----------



## varyak

The Sandman said:


> I can conferm!
> I've been running a PE3 (Performance Enhancer) OC for months.
> All cores under load encoding (or stress test of choice) run 4200MHz @ 1.262v while single core boosts to 4350MHz.
> 
> Looking at my current "Maximum" CPU Core Voltage while writing this, it's at 1.281v SV12 TFN and 1.439v under Asus WMI (EC header)
> 
> This is what 4200MHz looks like under load after 2 hours of Prime95 with 90% memory usage. @*Yvese* check my VRM temp.
> 
> 
> Freq and voltage both idle down as normal.



Could you please share your bios settings?


----------



## porschedrifter

Disassociative said:


> 75 degrees definitely seems off for your cooling setup :/ I had my 1800x at 3.9ghz with 1.35v on a Cryorig heatsink when I first had it (can’t remember the model number but it had a TPD of 165w) which sat at around 75c. Moving to an AIO dropped it to 67ish. Something funky is definitely going on if your custom cooling setup is performing the same as a mid range heatsink cooler :/



That's Tdie sensor, so that's real temp no +20c offset. 65c after 1 min of stressing. Ambient temps of 20c. I can get 75c on a really hot day though, it's pretty cool out right now.


----------



## orochinagi

Thanks you guys!


----------



## Fanu

orochinagi said:


> Can someone please confirm for me that PBO and XFR2 are Ryzen features and are not limited to X470/B450 boards? The CH6 is fairly cheap right now and I'm thinking about getting one over some cheaper (at MSRP) X470 board.


I've got C6E (uses same BIOS as C6H) - you can enable PBO in BIOS (and even tinker with some of the PBO settings, overriding voltage/thermal limits, what not)
but the PBO option is buried in BIOS (under some AMD setting) - kinda hard to find

XFR2 is also present and I think its labeled as "core boost" and clearly visible in tweaker page 

I have both options enabled (with 0.1125V CPU undervolt) - no problems, all core boost is at 4.090MHz max, and all cores boost up to 4.340MHz (max voltage reported 1.456V - without undervolt, it easily spikes over 1.5V)


----------



## Alex2014

I need an advice.The board has just 1 usb 2.0 header and i need 3(case front panel,AIO corsair 150gt and node pro on wich i have 3 LL fans).I have an nzxt hub but didn’t put it on as i do not know if is holding all the power needed and i do not want to damage the only header that the board has.
In this moment the case front panel is not plugged in,the pump aio is put on with a separate cable in the external usb at the back of the case and node pro is plugged in the board header.
Need an advice how to solve this issue.
Thank you


----------



## BigT

Alex2014 said:


> I need an advice.The board has just 1 usb 2.0 header and i need 3(case front panel,AIO corsair 150gt and node pro on wich i have 3 LL fans).I have an nzxt hub but didn’t put it on as i do not know if is holding all the power needed and i do not want to damage the only header that the board has.
> In this moment the case front panel is not plugged in,the pump aio is put on with a separate cable in the external usb at the back of the case and node pro is plugged in the board header.
> Need an advice how to solve this issue.
> Thank you


The NZXT internal USB hub will work well. It is a powered unit. It gets power from the molex connector provided. You won't need to worry about damaging the USB header on the board. I use the NZXT USB Hub it is a great product.


----------



## ZeNch

Alex2014 said:


> I need an advice.The board has just 1 usb 2.0 header and i need 3(case front panel,AIO corsair 150gt and node pro on wich i have 3 LL fans).I have an nzxt hub but didn’t put it on as i do not know if is holding all the power needed and i do not want to damage the only header that the board has.
> In this moment the case front panel is not plugged in,the pump aio is put on with a separate cable in the external usb at the back of the case and node pro is plugged in the board header.
> Need an advice how to solve this issue.
> Thank you


Internal usb header = 2 usb
Corsair usb header only need 1.
To Corsair:
You can use USB to little USB and plug it in back panel. And use the internal to other purpose


----------



## poisson21

read in another thread, 1 usb port can support up to 255 devices (non powered) so if need arise you can daisy chain nzxt hub up to this, no problem, it is self powered by a molex in itself.


----------



## bottlefedchaney

Yviena said:


> Is it not possible to disable BGS/BGSA as recommended in the ryzen ram calculator anymore?
> BGSA stills shows as enabled for me...





gupsterg said:


> Been non functioning on X370/X470 for while, does work on X399.


You can still disable BGS/BGSA it just hasn't been an option like it was before. I am going to use the only picture(s) I currently have to explain how to do it, please keep in mind this is only a reference image because I'm not around my rig atm.

On the DRAM memory mapping page in AMD CBS if you set all of the settings to Enabled except Chipselect Interleaving (leave it on auto) this is how you normally set up BGS. Just like the reference image I posted. 


On the DRAM memory mapping page in AMD CBS for optimal BGSA set;
Bank Group Swap: Disabled 
Address Hash Bank: Enabled 
Address Hash CS: Enabled 
Chipselect Interleaving: Auto 

On the DRAM memory mapping page in AMD CBS to disable BGS/BGSA set;
Bank Group Swap: Disabled 
Address Hash Bank: Disabled
Address Hash CS: Enabled 
Chipselect Interleaving: Auto 

I also posted a screen showing RTC, as you see all disabled as it should be. Much better for games and overall lower latency. It is not recommended for benchmarks/synthetics as you sacrifice bandwidth for lower latency.


----------



## GraveNoX

I have 6301 bios, what to do to show these values ?

Also why clock speed is changing from 3.6 to 3.82 on 3.9 oc ? what to change to keep it at 3.9 ? I don't have pstates set up (it's on Auto), also vcore without offset.


----------



## bottlefedchaney

GraveNoX said:


> I have 6301 bios, what to do to show these values ?
> 
> Also why clock speed is changing from 3.6 to 3.82 on 3.9 oc ? what to change to keep it at 3.9 ? I don't have pstates set up (it's on Auto), also vcore without offset.


You shouldn't have to do anything within the bios to get those values to show. Try right clicking on the ASUS WMI header and choose enable monitoring.

As for your OC, I would have to know a bit more info to help you out....but just a shot in the dark based on what you have given is that somehow Virtualization got enabled which is making BCLK fluctuate, worth double checking to see if its the case.

Post a txt of bios settings and a screenie of HWINFO and I might be able to give some insight.


----------



## GraveNoX

Thank you for hwinfo tip!
Virtualization is disabled in bios also shown in task manager. Now I have cstates disabled and that it made it stuck at 3.82 (which is also maximum when cstates is enabled). I don't think it degrades performance but from my testing pstates doesn't actually lower power consumption or heat even if it stays at 2.2ghz so 3.9ghz at idle draws about 90w from the wall which is the same as 2.2ghz.
Base clock is not fluctuating (never did) hwinfo shows all cores stuck at 3.9, only task manager fluctuates. Also I use high performance power preset with minimum processor state set at 100%.


----------



## HeroofTime

@Lermite @gupsterg God bless. I understand that piece of information now in regards to tRFC timings. Thanks a lot!


----------



## porschedrifter

bottlefedchaney said:


> You can still disable BGS/BGSA it just hasn't been an option like it was before. I am going to use the only picture(s) I currently have to explain how to do it, please keep in mind this is only a reference image because I'm not around my rig atm.
> 
> On the DRAM memory mapping page in AMD CBS if you set all of the settings to Enabled except Chipselect Interleaving (leave it on auto) this is how you normally set up BGS. Just like the reference image I posted.
> 
> 
> On the DRAM memory mapping page in AMD CBS for optimal BGSA set;
> Bank Group Swap: Disabled
> Address Hash Bank: Enabled
> Address Hash CS: Enabled
> Chipselect Interleaving: Auto
> 
> On the DRAM memory mapping page in AMD CBS to disable BGS/BGSA set;
> Bank Group Swap: Disabled
> Address Hash Bank: Disabled
> Address Hash CS: Enabled
> Chipselect Interleaving: Auto
> 
> I also posted a screen showing RTC, as you see all disabled as it should be. Much better for games and overall lower latency. It is not recommended for benchmarks/synthetics as you sacrifice bandwidth for lower latency.



When I do this, BGS Alt is still enabled.


----------



## Alex2014

Thank you for the answers and for the clarification.


----------



## voreo

porschedrifter said:


> Just a tip, if you look at some of their newer boards you can find the Realtek_Audio_Driver_WIN10-64_V6.0.1.8507_1012 which hasn't made it to the CH6 yet, it also has the new windows store apps as well.


Ill keep that in mind, so far this setup is working without issue



uncleshady said:


> Is it worth installing the new audio drivers? Any gain worth bothering with?


Sound quality sounds better than the original driver set, at least to me. It's handling audio positioning a lot better as well.
Less taskbar icons also because the windows apps for Realtek/Sonic Studio just run in the background without icons.

(im on the z506 5.1 speaker set though as well)


----------



## gupsterg

bottlefedchaney said:


> You can still disable BGS/BGSA it just hasn't been an option like it was before. I am going to use the only picture(s) I currently have to explain how to do it, please keep in mind this is only a reference image because I'm not around my rig atm.
> 
> On the DRAM memory mapping page in AMD CBS if you set all of the settings to Enabled except Chipselect Interleaving (leave it on auto) this is how you normally set up BGS. Just like the reference image I posted.
> 
> 
> On the DRAM memory mapping page in AMD CBS for optimal BGSA set;
> Bank Group Swap: Disabled
> Address Hash Bank: Enabled
> Address Hash CS: Enabled
> Chipselect Interleaving: Auto
> 
> On the DRAM memory mapping page in AMD CBS to disable BGS/BGSA set;
> Bank Group Swap: Disabled
> Address Hash Bank: Disabled
> Address Hash CS: Enabled
> Chipselect Interleaving: Auto
> 
> I also posted a screen showing RTC, as you see all disabled as it should be. Much better for games and overall lower latency. It is not recommended for benchmarks/synthetics as you sacrifice bandwidth for lower latency.


Cheers for post :thumb: .

As I'm using 2 dimms per channel I was hoping to enable BGS and have BGSA disabled. I tried 13 differing combos of settings and can only have either both BGS & BGSA disabled  or BGS disabled & BGSA enabled  . Comparing that section of UEFI to ZE it is missing setting for BGSA [Auto/Enabled/Disable], rest of the available options in C6H UEFI are the same and have all same toggles for settings. I've uploaded 8 screenie out of the 14 tests I did.



Spoiler








































































HeroofTime said:


> @Lermite @gupsterg God bless. I understand that piece of information now in regards to tRFC timings. Thanks a lot!


NP  .


----------



## rv8000

Ne01 OnnA said:


> New RAM is online
> 
> 3500MHz Cl14-15-15-14 32 1T GD and Power Down OFF
> B-Die 1-Rank 2x8GB (next month another 2x8GB -> goal 32GB)
> 
> Screen:


Did you test for stability at all? Also your results look slow for such tight primary timings. What kit are you using?


----------



## bottlefedchaney

gupsterg said:


> Cheers for post :thumb: .
> 
> As I'm using 2 dimms per channel I was hoping to enable BGS and have BGSA disabled. I tried 13 differing combos of settings and can only have either both BGS & BGSA disabled  or BGS disabled & BGSA enabled  . Comparing that section of UEFI to ZE it is missing setting for BGSA [Auto/Enabled/Disable], rest of the available options in C6H UEFI are the same and have all same toggles for settings. I've uploaded 8 screenie out of the 14 tests I did.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 224870
> 
> 
> View attachment 224872
> 
> 
> View attachment 224874
> 
> 
> View attachment 224876
> 
> 
> View attachment 224878
> 
> 
> View attachment 224880
> 
> 
> View attachment 224882
> 
> 
> View attachment 224884
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NP  .


I'm a test monkey, with a lot of time to mess with things....too much time. Always glad to help.


----------



## bottlefedchaney

uncleshady said:


> Is it worth installing the new audio drivers? Any gain worth bothering with?


Yes, if you uninstall/and then install the new drivers correctly the quality is better. The new software is better too, unique features like linking other audio devices to SS3, Sonic Radar is not buggy at all or cause you to loose 20 frames, unlike legacy version. Still no DTS/Dolby through Optical though.


----------



## bitxan

bottlefedchaney said:


> uncleshady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it worth installing the new audio drivers? Any gain worth bothering with?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, if you uninstall/and then install the new drivers correctly the quality is better. The new software is better too, unique features like linking other audio devices to SS3, Sonic Radar is not buggy at all or cause you to loose 20 frames, unlike legacy version. Still no DTS/Dolby through Optical though.
Click to expand...



Hi, can you indicate the link to the new sound driver? Thank you


----------



## The Sandman

Yvese said:


> How are you and The Sandman getting PBO to use so little voltage? For me with PBO 3 ( I think it's 3.. it's the 2nd to last level ) the voltage is fixed at 1.5v and the clock speed is also fixed at 4.2 even with power plan set to Balanced in windows.


Your cooling solution is a very big part. Better cooling = better performance as it's picked up during POST and used to calculate PE level.
Keep CPU Core Voltage on Offset, + sign, and Auto along with CPU LLC (on Auto)
Text file below if it's of any help.



varyak said:


> Could you please share your bios settings?


Of course!
@porschedrifter
Those are some crazy temps with that much rad space. Check back to my previous post for a comparison.


----------



## porschedrifter

The Sandman said:


> @*porschedrifter*
> Those are some crazy temps with that much rad space. Check back to my previous post for a comparison.



I know, I can't figure out why. I get same temps as yours if I do prime95 blend. Were you doing a blend? It's when I go smallFFTs that it gets toasty.
That's a crazy low voltage to be hitting 4.2 on your end, awesome 2700x you got.


----------



## bottlefedchaney

bitxan said:


> Hi, can you indicate the link to the new sound driver? Thank you


https://github.com/alanfox2000/realtek-universal-audio-driver


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Is SOC LLC safe to use on a static voltage?


Can't find any info on that. I don't use LLC on the CPU.


----------



## gupsterg

Sideways2k said:


> Is SOC LLC safe to use on a static voltage?
> 
> 
> Can't find any info on that. I don't use LLC on the CPU.


You can apply LLC regardless of method of voltage control.

It's as safe as when applied using any other method of voltage control.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

gupsterg said:


> You can apply LLC regardless of method of voltage control.
> 
> It's as safe as when applied using any other method of voltage control.



Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## varyak

The Sandman said:


> Your cooling solution is a very big part. Better cooling = better performance as it's picked up during POST and used to calculate PE level.
> Keep CPU Core Voltage on Offset, + sign, and Auto along with CPU LLC (on Auto)
> Text file below if it's of any help.
> 
> 
> Of course



Thanks mate.


Wish I could get it to boost to 4.2Ghz, doesn't look like you have anything special setup. Maybe it's my cooling if it's really working as you describe, but during POST the temps should be low I guess


----------



## Azghul

i just tried some OCing again. Changed Bios to 6301.

Just changed from PE2 to PE3 and from CPU Coltage -Offset to Auto.


I got now a fixed Voltage of 1.350 V.


With PE2 the downclock and downvolting works as intended.
With PE3 i got slightly higher allcore boost (4.1 instead of 4.025) but fixed voltage.


Bios Bug or works as intended?


Greetings


----------



## bitxan

bottlefedchaney said:


> https://github.com/alanfox2000/realtek-universal-audio-driver



Thanks


----------



## CarnageHimura

Hi guys, yesterday I ran in to a weird behabiour, I updated to BIOS 0001 and then to 6301, all works normally, the only configurations I made on BIOS are the next:

* Select a DOCP profile to 3200MHz.
* Turn On Virtualization. (I need it)
* Turn On Wake-on-Lan.

All Works correctly, the memory looks like stable (1hour of Aida64 test), the games run smooth, no problems at all, buuuuuuut, when I power off the system, windows closes, the monitors turns off, but the Motherboard remains powered on!!

All the lighting, the AIO, the Led on the AIO, the leds on the GPU, the Q-Code, everything!!! I need to push down power button for a while in order to Kill it!!

Some one has running in this before??


----------



## ZeNch

CarnageHimura said:


> Hi guys, yesterday I ran in to a weird behabiour, I updated to BIOS 0001 and then to 6301, all works normally, the only configurations I made on BIOS are the next:
> 
> * Select a DOCP profile to 3200MHz.
> * Turn On Virtualization. (I need it)
> * Turn On Wake-on-Lan.
> 
> All Works correctly, the memory looks like stable (1hour of Aida64 test), the games run smooth, no problems at all, buuuuuuut, when I power off the system, windows closes, the monitors turns off, but the Motherboard remains powered on!!
> 
> All the lighting, the AIO, the Led on the AIO, the leds on the GPU, the Q-Code, everything!!! I need to push down power button for a while in order to Kill it!!
> 
> Some one has running in this before??



AIDA not stress very well nothing ...
Use Intel Burn Test (with all ram or custom with much much ram) or memtest.


----------



## CodyPredy

CarnageHimura said:


> Hi guys, yesterday I ran in to a weird behabiour, I updated to BIOS 0001 and then to 6301, all works normally, the only configurations I made on BIOS are the next:
> 
> * Select a DOCP profile to 3200MHz.
> * Turn On Virtualization. (I need it)
> * Turn On Wake-on-Lan.
> 
> All Works correctly, the memory looks like stable (1hour of Aida64 test), the games run smooth, no problems at all, buuuuuuut, when I power off the system, windows closes, the monitors turns off, but the Motherboard remains powered on!!
> 
> All the lighting, the AIO, the Led on the AIO, the leds on the GPU, the Q-Code, everything!!! I need to push down power button for a while in order to Kill it!!
> 
> Some one has running in this before??


Might sound stupid but it started happening to me on 6201. Initially I thought I messed up something when I migrated my system to a new case (got the Phanteks Evolv X).
Do you have the latest Windows 10 Fall Update 2018? If so, then we have something in common.


----------



## The Sandman

varyak said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> 
> Wish I could get it to boost to 4.2Ghz, doesn't look like you have anything special setup. Maybe it's my cooling if it's really working as you describe, but during POST the temps should be low I guess


Not sure what you have for a cooling solution (no rig sig) but if you check mine you'll see I do have slightly more than average. 
360 x 60mm rad, 360 x 30mm rad, and a 140 rad along with a monoblock (rads are left over from my FX9590 build, 24 hr P95 stable @ 5117MHz w/1.5v)
There's a lot to be said about an overkill cooling solution  



Azghul said:


> i just tried some OCing again. Changed Bios to 6301.
> 
> Just changed from PE2 to PE3 and from CPU Coltage -Offset to Auto.
> 
> 
> I got now a fixed Voltage of 1.350 V.
> 
> 
> With PE2 the downclock and downvolting works as intended.
> With PE3 i got slightly higher allcore boost (4.1 instead of 4.025) but fixed voltage.
> 
> 
> Bios Bug or works as intended?
> 
> 
> Greetings


You should see a fixed "Core VID" voltage yes, but when setup correctly you'll also see both freq and voltage drop as usual. Mine does.

Realize it can take up to maybe 2 minutes for this to happen, so be patient. Also make sure you don't have an unnecessary Process running in the back ground, I've seen this also prevent idle down.
Also try "performance power plan" with 20% or so for "minimum processor state" under "Advanced settings"


----------



## CarnageHimura

CodyPredy said:


> Might sound stupid but it started happening to me on 6201. Initially I thought I messed up something when I migrated my system to a new case (got the Phanteks Evolv X).
> Do you have the latest Windows 10 Fall Update 2018? If so, then we have something in common.


Yes, the October Update 1809, but, I tried 0001 when it comes out, before the 1809 update and had the same behabiour... but then I back to more stable BIOS for a while, but now I have resolved my fan issues (with a fan controller...) I'll want to have a more recent version, and this keeps happening, it's weird...


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Has anyone else got a golden and crap at the same time?

What I mean by that is I can have 3.8ghz OCCT stable @ 1.275v with no LLC. Yet to go to 3.9ghz I need around 1.362v. Such a large gap.

I'm sticking to 3.8ghz and low volts, games barely reach 50c at that setting. OCCT goes to 57c tops.

I'm curious if anyone else has a weird chip like mine


----------



## Azghul

The Sandman said:


> You should see a fixed "Core VID" voltage yes, but when setup correctly you'll also see both freq and voltage drop as usual. Mine does.
> 
> Realize it can take up to maybe 2 minutes for this to happen, so be patient. Also make sure you don't have an unnecessary Process running in the back ground, I've seen this also prevent idle down.
> Also try "performance power plan" with 20% or so for "minimum processor state" under "Advanced settings"



Like i wrote, 

with PE2 clock drops down to 2.2 ghz and voltage to 0.725. If i stress the CPU also the Voltage changes to 1.330 to 1.386 Multicore oder like to 1.4xx single core use.
with PE3 clock drops down to 2.2 ghz but voltage stays nailed at 1.350, no changes at all. 



I did not change anything else on the bios or in windows. I also checked Powerplan Settings and they are still the same a before (Like u wrote, 20% minimum state etc)


So it has to something with the PE i think, or maybe some other bios tweaks?


I am aslo wondering if there is some dynamic Clockspeed behind als the PE?
Would ne nice if you could set up the allcore boost manually. My CPU can take the 4.1 ghz with 1.35 Volt but PE3 is 4.125 ghz and this seems to much for it.


----------



## Azghul

Sideways2k said:


> Has anyone else got a golden and crap at the same time?
> 
> What I mean by that is I can have 3.8ghz OCCT stable @ 1.275v with no LLC. Yet to go to 3.9ghz I need around 1.362v. Such a large gap.
> 
> I'm sticking to 3.8ghz and low volts, games barely reach 50c at that setting. OCCT goes to 57c tops.
> 
> I'm curious if anyone else has a weird chip like mine



I had that sweet spot on my old 1700. 3.6ghz with 1.18v but i neede like 1.3 for 3.7ghz and 1.4x for 3.8ghz to be stable.


----------



## gupsterg

Sideways2k said:


> Has anyone else got a golden and crap at the same time?
> 
> What I mean by that is I can have 3.8ghz OCCT stable @ 1.275v with no LLC. Yet to go to 3.9ghz I need around 1.362v. Such a large gap.
> 
> I'm sticking to 3.8ghz and low volts, games barely reach 50c at that setting. OCCT goes to 57c tops.
> 
> I'm curious if anyone else has a weird chip like mine


Not weird IMO, especially on gen 1. See the graph and a paragraph or so below Overclocking in this thread.

Besides how voltage curve is you could have core to core variance for voltage needed and as we can't set each core as we want you'd end up giving the voltage needed to keep the least good quality core stable. On gen 2 you can see a rating for each core "quality", still can't set each core voltage separately.


----------



## ciukacz

what temperatures are you guys getting with gskill tridentz b-die ram?
mine are rgb version (maybe that raises their temp?), i have no cooling over them and top exhaust is closed.
under load (gpu+mem) mine can get over 50c.


----------



## Kildar

ciukacz said:


> what temperatures are you guys getting with gskill tridentz b-die ram?
> mine are rgb version (maybe that raises their temp?), i have no cooling over them and top exhaust is closed.
> under load (gpu+mem) mine can get over 50c.


That's about what mine were doing before I put a fan on them.

Had to keep the temps down to have a stable OC on the RAM. 3333 @ fast timings.


----------



## BUFUMAN

How is the latest bios so far??

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ciukacz

Kildar said:


> That's about what mine were doing before I put a fan on them.
> 
> Had to keep the temps down to have a stable OC on the RAM. 3333 @ fast timings.


same kit as mine. what are they now with long gpu load?


----------



## Lermite

BUFUMAN said:


> How is the latest bios so far??



The 6301 is unable to handle my fans.
That's why I'm using the 6101 which works fine


----------



## Kildar

ciukacz said:


> same kit as mine. what are they now with long gpu load?


Usually never goes over 42c now even with the GPU hitting the mid 60's.

I had a old Corsair Dimm 3 fan unit from an old DDR3 kit I bought years ago that fit perfectly.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Lermite said:


> The 6301 is unable to handle my fans.
> That's why I'm using the 6101 which works fine


Thanks mate

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fanu

so no word yet on new official bios release with new AGESA? 

I need it to push my 3200CL14 RAM beyond 3200CL14 (anything above is unstable - even 3266MHz..)


----------



## ciukacz

Kildar said:


> Usually never goes over 42c now even with the GPU hitting the mid 60's.
> 
> I had a old Corsair Dimm 3 fan unit from an old DDR3 kit I bought years ago that fit perfectly.


thanks for the information


----------



## rv8000

Fanu said:


> so no word yet on new official bios release with new AGESA?
> 
> I need it to push my 3200CL14 RAM beyond 3200CL14 (anything above is unstable - even 3266MHz..)


How tight of a tRFC are you trying to run above 3200?


----------



## Fanu

rv8000 said:


> How tight of a tRFC are you trying to run above 3200?


whatever ryzen dram calculator spits out - I've tried both FAST and SAFE options and I had no luck with either 

currently I've got tRFC at 256


----------



## rv8000

Fanu said:


> whatever ryzen dram calculator spits out - I've tried both FAST and SAFE options and I had no luck with either
> 
> currently I've got tRFC at 256


TBH none of the settings the dram calculator nor the profiles pre-loaded in the bios worked for my ram. tRFC @ 256 is pretty tight for 3200 c14 depending on voltages you are running (at least in my experience); my r1700 could do 3333 at around 320 tRFC with my old 3200 2x8 b-die kit.

tRFC has been the biggest culprit for finding stability for me. Running 4x4 c16 @ 3333 with tRFC @ 356 (Team group 3600 c17 b-die) At this point I've learned to just use the pre-loaded profiles for a starting point for tertiary timings only.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Fanu said:


> whatever ryzen dram calculator spits out - I've tried both FAST and SAFE options and I had no luck with either
> 
> currently I've got tRFC at 256


I have the same issue! I found lower soc voltage 1.0v made it last longer above 3200 weirdly enough.


----------



## Fanu

stilts fast b-die timings at higher speeds (up to 3333MHz) seem stable but I am not happy with how much that profile cranks up the voltage


----------



## rv8000

Fanu said:


> stilts fast b-die timings at higher speeds (up to 3333MHz) seem stable but I am not happy with how much that profile cranks up the voltage


Anything above 3200 requires more than 1.35 to run stable 24/7 (in my experience). I can't remember what is recommended but around 1.4 is acceptable for 24/7 usage; currently running 1.41v 24/7, and I also ran 1.39v on my x370 G5 for well over 7 months without any issues.

*for vdimm


----------



## gupsterg

Fanu said:


> stilts fast b-die timings at higher speeds (up to 3333MHz) seem stable but I am not happy with how much that profile cranks up the voltage


I've never needed 1.4V for The Stilt's profiles TBH. Only on one 1800X, which wasn't great at even 3.9GHz ACB did I use 1.4V VDIMM to see if it would aid total rig stability.

Most of the gen 1 CPUs I had did 3333MHz with 1.35/1.36V, 3466MHz 1.37V. The current gen 2 CPU (and only one I've had so far) can do [email protected] with same RAM kits as tested with gen 1 CPUs (and even on C6H). All cases is 2x8GB Samsung B die SS/SR, G.Skill kits of 3200MHz C14.

tRFC I can get to 274 @ 3466MHz.

3x AIDA64



Spoiler






























3 differing posts HCI



Spoiler






























SOC 1.025V (LLC:Auto) VDIMM: 1.35V


----------



## HeroofTime

I wish to share with you all my overclocking experience, and the current topic in this thread is timely. I've finally finished my overclocking journey since I began a few days after BIOS v6301 was released. I should probably make my own thread explaining my experience in detail, but I wanted to share what my finalized results are. I've updated my signature so I'm unsure if it'll show up there at this moment. Before I begin, I haven't tested my 1800X being stable at this speed and voltage, but I'm almost positive my CPU is stable at these settings now. I will definitely be testing though just to make sure. Hopefully you will understand what I mean by the end of this post. Also, I found out the most stable resistance settings for my RAM in a weird fashion that I won't explain here at this time or it will make this post really long. All of my power settings are set to extreme, LLC is set to 4 for both CPU and SOC, and my current capabilities are set to their highest allowable values as well.

I tested RAM stability by going with the safe preset that 1usmus's calculator spit out at 3333MHz. It didn't work. I kept the same timings designed for 3333MHz from 1usmus's calculator but lowered my clock speed to 3200MHz. My PC stabilized a bit more but not enough. I tried 3133MHz with the same timings again, but my PC still didn't fully stabilize. At 3066MHz everything became fully stable, so at that point I tried tweaking timings. My mind became boggled because no matter how tight I was setting my timings my PC was still stable. I finally settled for the timings and other settings shown in the attached photo. At 224 tRFC my PC finally wasn't stable, but at 240 tRFC my PC stabilized. I confirmed this by locking my CPU multiplier to 35, manually setting my BCLK to 100MHz, and then with auto core voltage I put it through Prime95 for 30 hours and 10 minutes at 1.4V DRAM voltage. At 1.395V DRAM voltage, Prime95 failed with these settings 13 hours and 8 minutes in. After all of this, I've realized that something is wrong with Ryzen when it comes down to raw RAM clock speed. I may be missing something, but I don't know how else to put it.

My 1800X is running at 3850MHz with 100MHz BCLK at 1.4V core voltage with LLC4. At 3875MHz my 1800X dropped one thread in Prime95 25 hours and 8 minutes in. A second thread was dropped 26 hours and 15 minutes into Prime95. @Sideways2k To give you just another example of exponential increases in voltage versus speed, my 1800X dropped two threads 1 hour and 20 minutes into Prime95 at 3900MHz. At 3925MHz it dropped two threads 42 minutes into Prime95. Simply put, a decrease in 50MHz completely stabilized my CPU that would fail shortly over an hour in Prime95. Like I've stated before, I'm almost positive this will pass my 30 hour Prime95 stability test now. This is of course with my previously mentioned RAM settings applied.

To summarize my rant, I tweaked my RAM and tested it for 30 hours in Prime95. Then, I overclocked my CPU and finally found a clock speed that would pass Prime95 for 30 hours with my tweaked RAM settings applied too.


----------



## CouldBeTom

Sideways2k said:


> Has anyone else got a golden and crap at the same time?
> 
> What I mean by that is I can have 3.8ghz OCCT stable @ 1.275v with no LLC. Yet to go to 3.9ghz I need around 1.362v. Such a large gap.
> 
> I'm sticking to 3.8ghz and low volts, games barely reach 50c at that setting. OCCT goes to 57c tops.
> 
> I'm curious if anyone else has a weird chip like mine



My 1700X is identical to yours, 3.8 is good at 1.275, my 3.9GHz profile is about the same as yours too. 4.0GHz I need 1.4v with level3 LLC. I'd say with our sample size of 2 its normal haha


----------



## gupsterg

@HeroofTime

Getting dual rank RAM to higher speed on Ryzen is no walk in the ball park, so what you experienced is similar to others.

Your 1800X seems similar to my 1st, my 2nd was way better IMO. I could gain PState 0 as 4.0GHz with VID 1.368 LLC: [Auto].


----------



## Azghul

Hey guys,
i actually tried that setting from the ryzen calculator and got my hynix ram running 3311 (bclk 101.4). Seems stable so far.
Still the question, how much "faster" would/could a samsungf b-die be? RAM no runs with 16-17-17-30. tRAS is 580.


Is it worth to get b-die ram? Compared with my old cinebench numbers i got +3% now. 



Another funny thing, after manually tweaked the RAM, i now got more CPU speed (cause of the 101.4 bclk) and lesser temperature.


Greetings 

Azze


----------



## Yvese

Posted this in the ram stability thread but more people post here:

So while testing with memtest is it normal to have half of the instances be roughly 100% behind the other half? ie with my 2600x I have 12 instances and after 1 hour half of them will be at say 200% and the other will be around 100%. I'm assuming it's because half are using the real cores while the other are coming from threads. Then when I look at screenshots of others running memtest everyone's instances are near equal so I'm a bit worried and confused.

Or could it be because I'm putting too much ram in memtest? I have 16gb but on desktop with nothing running I have around 13-13.5gb left so for each instance I put 1050 which totals 12.6gb. Thing is when I look at my available memory after starting the test it shows I still have 1gb left even if I had 13gb before running the test. Could it be using page file?


----------



## HeroofTime

I really hate it when you post something and the page errors out. You need to retype everything again. Extremely annoying.

@Yvese I don't know the answer to your question. I use MemTest86 v4.3.7 to check for actual RAM faults and errors on a boot CD. I'm not sure if that specific version works on systems these days due to BIOS versus UEFI. I used to use it for days on end to confirm there's no actual problems with my RAM sticks. I use Prime95 to check for RAM stability when it comes to overclocking though. Read my previous post on this page to see how I go about using Prime95 to test for RAM stability. Making sure every megabyte is used when running Prime95 in Windows isn't necessary in my honest opinion. Windows was reporting that 30.5GB out of 31.9GB was allocated when I was running Prime95. If you use too much memory, Prime95 will error out instantly.

@gupsterg I'm definitely aware of dual-rank modules not achieving the best clocks on Ryzen systems. I always wonder how my overclocking results stack up against other people's results with dual-rank modules. Did your first 1800X have the segmentation fault versus your second one not having the issue? My 1800X is plagued with the segmentation fault. I found out about the issue after I assembled my PC, but thankfully I took a picture of my CPU before I assembled my PC. My CPU was manufactured before it was fixed. It really doesn't bother me much though, and I read that it doesn't affect Windows users (only Linux users).


----------



## ZeNch

HeroofTime said:


> I really hate it when you post something and the page errors out. You need to retype everything again. Extremely annoying.
> 
> @*Yvese* I don't know the answer to your question. I use MemTest86 v4.3.7 to check for actual RAM faults and errors on a boot CD. I'm not sure if that specific version works on systems these days due to BIOS versus UEFI. I used to use it for days on end to confirm there's no actual problems with my RAM sticks. I use Prime95 to check for RAM stability when it comes to overclocking though. Read my previous post on this page to see how I go about using Prime95 to test for RAM stability. Making sure every megabyte is used when running Prime95 in Windows isn't necessary in my honest opinion. Windows was reporting that 30.5GB out of 31.9GB was allocated when I was running Prime95. If you use too much memory, Prime95 will error out instantly.
> 
> @*gupsterg* I'm definitely aware of dual-rank modules not achieving the best clocks on Ryzen systems. I always wonder how my overclocking results stack up against other people's results with dual-rank modules. Did your first 1800X have the segmentation fault versus your second one not having the issue? My 1800X is plagued with the segmentation fault. I found out about the issue after I assembled my PC, but thankfully I took a picture of my CPU before I assembled my PC. My CPU was manufactured before it was fixed. It really doesn't bother me much though, and I read that it doesn't affect Windows users (only Linux users).



intel burn test with all free ram is best option to test ram/soc/cpu... equally memtest (boot cd) is good but in version the latest 7 version (i cant remember the the number completely).

Prime95 is good but equally i preffer IBT after years and years with Prime95 in my fauvorite apps of stress test.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

What performance bias do you guys prefer? 

Been using the CB15 one as it seems to lower cache latency. Just curious if anyone has tested the other ones?


----------



## Lermite

I've just compared the values of "Performance Bias" of ZenStates, with 5 AIDA tests of each value beause the AIDA scores my be lowered by what Windows does in the backgroung, and AIDA can give an abnormally high value sometime.

As expected, *None* is the worst.
Surprisingly, *CB15/AIDA* is far from being as good than the others values.
*CB11.5* and *Geekbench* are almost the same but *CB11.5* looks slightly better.

Off course, the Performance Bias impact also depends on the whole rig so my results may not apply to somebody else.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I found CB 11.5 bias best for video production. Gains are minuscule but still there.


----------



## oile

Lermite said:


> I've just compared the values of "Performance Bias" of ZenStates, with 5 AIDA tests of each value beause the AIDA scores my be lowered by what Windows does in the backgroung, and AIDA can give an abnormally high value sometime.
> 
> As expected, *None* is the worst.
> Surprisingly, *CB15/AIDA* is far from being as good than the others values.
> *CB11.5* and *Geekbench are almost the same but CB11.5 looks slightly better.
> 
> Off course, the Performance Bias impact also depends on the whole rig so my results may not apply to somebody else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Just WOW! 
Thank you!*


----------



## Fanu

Lermite said:


> I've just compared the values of "Performance Bias" of ZenStates, with 5 AIDA tests of each value beause the AIDA scores my be lowered by what Windows does in the backgroung, and AIDA can give an abnormally high value sometime.
> 
> As expected, *None* is the worst.
> Surprisingly, *CB15/AIDA* is far from being as good than the others values.
> *CB11.5* and *Geekbench* are almost the same but *CB11.5* looks slightly better.
> 
> Off course, the Performance Bias impact also depends on the whole rig so my results may not apply to somebody else.



excellent work on testing and gathering the data (especially appreciated since I am a software tester myself 

did you also try testing in games? are there any noticeable differences between various performance biases? I expect there to be zero impact on frames


----------



## Lermite

Sorry, I don't have a game depending enough on the CPU and the RAM, neither a powerful enough graphic card to test the impact of Performance Bias on games.


----------



## komodikkio

I would disagree on the "only windows systems are affected" side. 
Visual Studio on Windows also used to segfault.

I work on a dual boot linux/windows workstation and I had a gen1 segfaulting chip.
I had better oc results after the cpu RMA.
Based on my humble experience, I think the later chip revisions (segfault bug solved) works better also on the oc/stability side both under Windows and Linux. Dunno if that's directly related to the bug.


HeroofTime said:


> @gupsterg I'm definitely aware of dual-rank modules not achieving the best clocks on Ryzen systems. I always wonder how my overclocking results stack up against other people's results with dual-rank modules. Did your first 1800X have the segmentation fault versus your second one not having the issue? My 1800X is plagued with the segmentation fault. I found out about the issue after I assembled my PC, but thankfully I took a picture of my CPU before I assembled my PC. My CPU was manufactured before it was fixed. It really doesn't bother me much though, and I read that it doesn't affect Windows users (only Linux users).


----------



## Fanu

Lermite said:


> Sorry, I don't have a game depending enough on the CPU and the RAM, neither a powerful enough graphic card to test the impact of Performance Bias on games.


ah ok
btw did you let the system cool off between tests as to remove any potential thermal throttling influencing the results (ryzen starts throttling above 55C if I'm not mistaken)?


----------



## Lermite

I didn't wait for more than a few seconds between my tests, but waiting more would have been useless because my 1700 runs with only 1.2125V as Vcore and 1.025V as Vsoc and my case has powerful fans that keep its content pretty cool even under load.


----------



## gupsterg

HeroofTime said:


> @gupsterg I'm definitely aware of dual-rank modules not achieving the best clocks on Ryzen systems. I always wonder how my overclocking results stack up against other people's results with dual-rank modules. Did your first 1800X have the segmentation fault versus your second one not having the issue? My 1800X is plagued with the segmentation fault. I found out about the issue after I assembled my PC, but thankfully I took a picture of my CPU before I assembled my PC. My CPU was manufactured before it was fixed. It really doesn't bother me much though, and I read that it doesn't affect Windows users (only Linux users).


Yes my 1st was segfault CPU. At the time I had just started to use Linux as well as MS OS. I would get it RMA'd, swap out wasn't too slow for me, know of some that gained it quicker than me.



komodikkio said:


> I had better oc results after the cpu RMA.
> Based on my humble experience, I think the later chip revisions (segfault bug solved) works better also on the oc/stability side both under Windows and Linux. Dunno if that's directly related to the bug.


+1, not just you or me, seen several people gaining better results on newer batch/segfault RMA return CPUs.


----------



## janice1234

komodikkio said:


> I have to disagree on the "only windows systems are affected" side.
> Visual Studio on Windows also used to segfault.
> 
> I work on a dual boot linux/windows workstation and I had a gen1 segfaulting chip.
> I had better oc results after the cpu RMA.
> Based on my humble experience, I think the later chip revisions (segfault bug solved) works better also on the oc/stability side both under Windows and Linux. Dunno if that's directly related to the bug.





gupsterg said:


> +1, not just you or me, seen several people gaining better results on newer batch/segfault RMA return CPUs.


i have to disagree on this, 

from my experience, the return cpu my friend and i get is perform worse or weaker in oc compare to the previous chip.

so i would say it is depend on the silicon lottery. not to mention, the newer batch also have some nasty multiplier / hardware bug which need a bios fix.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Lermite said:


> I've just compared the values of "Performance Bias" of ZenStates, with 5 AIDA tests of each value beause the AIDA scores my be lowered by what Windows does in the backgroung, and AIDA can give an abnormally high value sometime.
> 
> As expected, *None* is the worst.
> Surprisingly, *CB15/AIDA* is far from being as good than the others values.
> *CB11.5* and *Geekbench* are almost the same but *CB11.5* looks slightly better.
> 
> Off course, the Performance Bias impact also depends on the whole rig so my results may not apply to somebody else.


Thank you very much for taking time out for helping me! 

Thanks! Shame there is no rep system.


----------



## SaLSouL

red-ray said:


> I have not tested the SIV (http://rh-software.com/) ASUS WMI support on a C6E, please will will try it and post a couple of screen shots? I would like to see the *Initial Screen* + *Menu->Hardware->Hardware Status* + *Menu->System->ACPI + PnP->ASUS WMI*.
> 
> I suspect the SIV 5.33 release will be fine, but if you have RTX 2080s then the 5.34 Beta does better. Do *Menu->File->Download->SIV Beta* to get the latest.


Sorry Red Ray I didn't get a message about your quote. Siv fails to launch for some reason

SIV_DBOUT says lck_acquire_eca() Status 258 122 for Global\Access_EC in Thread 10024 (Main Thread) @ 2018-10-22 16:57:24.180 owned by HWiNFO64

Also went to right click HWinfo tray icon to quit as I thought running both would cause problem as soon as I did this got BSOD: KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE

I could not launch ASUS WMI, siv attempts to relaunch ASUS WMI and process gets locked, cannot launch or kill process in Task Manger "Acess is denied" 

AI Suite, iCue, MSI afterbuner running.


----------



## Yvese

Anyone know of this is normal? Half the memtest instances are slower than the other.


----------



## Sentinela

Hi guys. So, i just got a Crosshair VI Extreme, and a 1800x, brand new, got a good deal on them. So, i'm starting on overclocking adventures in Ryzen, read a lot of content, and still reading and learning. So far i got the following:

Core 4GHZ @ 1.369V (i'm using CPU SVI2 TFN readings ONLY), LLC at 4, SOC Voltage @ 1.044, running 3000mhz oc ram. 

I'm hitting 77c on stress test under AIDA64 Stress CPU + Stress FPU only.

My question is, are my voltage readings safe to follow (as i've read in many places, its the only "real" voltage reading, but i'm really need to hear the PROS to confirm lol)?
I'm using the piece of crappy Cooler Master ML240L RGB to cool the thing, under gaming (my main usage for the system) it stays under 70 all the time, but again, is it safe to reach 77c? Thx in advance for anyone to reply!!! Cheers!


----------



## Azghul

Sentinela said:


> Hi guys. So, i just got a Crosshair VI Extreme, and a 1800x, brand new, got a good deal on them. So, i'm starting on overclocking adventures in Ryzen, read a lot of content, and still reading and learning. So far i got the following:
> 
> Core 4GHZ @ 1.369V (i'm using CPU SVI2 TFN readings ONLY), LLC at 4, SOC Voltage @ 1.044, running 3000mhz oc ram.
> 
> I'm hitting 77c on stress test under AIDA64 Stress CPU + Stress FPU only.
> 
> My question is, are my voltage readings safe to follow (as i've read in many places, its the only "real" voltage reading, but i'm really need to hear the PROS to confirm lol)?
> I'm using the piece of crappy Cooler Master ML240L RGB to cool the thing, under gaming (my main usage for the system) it stays under 70 all the time, but again, is it safe to reach 77c? Thx in advance for anyone to reply!!! Cheers!



I'd say no problem. Under stress my CPU (2700x) hits 84°C (combined GPC/CPU stress). Gaming around 68-72°C. Idle is 33-40.
Regards


----------



## Syldon

Yvese said:


> Anyone know of this is normal? Half the memtest instances are slower than the other.


Yes it is normal, or at least I see it also when using PE settings. Doesnt happen when using P states.


----------



## komodikkio

I've been really lucky on the timing side also, i didn't wait not even a single day.


gupsterg said:


> Yes my 1st was segfault CPU. At the time I had just started to use Linux as well as MS OS. I would get it RMA'd, swap out wasn't too slow for me, know of some that gained it quicker than me.
> +1, not just you or me, seen several people gaining better results on newer batch/segfault RMA return CPUs.


I agree, of course the silicon lottery still applies. 
But as i was one of those who went for the RMA in the first days, they deeply tested the chip before the shipment (or at least so they said).


janice1234 said:


> i have to disagree on this,
> from my experience, the return cpu my friend and i get is perform worse or weaker in oc compare to the previous chip.
> so i would say it is depend on the silicon lottery. not to mention, the newer batch also have some nasty multiplier / hardware bug which need a bios fix.


----------



## ciukacz

janice1234 said:


> not to mention, the newer batch also have some nasty multiplier / hardware bug which need a bios fix.


can you elaborate? after segfault rma my chip still segfaults and am considering another return.


----------



## solon

Struggling for 8 months to get my b-die ram above 3200 on Rog b350-f Gaming seemed impossible....
Moved to C6H, made the difference.


----------



## herericc

solon said:


> Struggling for 8 months to get my b-die ram above 3200 on Rog b350-f Gaming seemed impossible....
> Moved to C6H, made the difference.


Nice RAM OC, I've been sitting at XMP 3200 on my crosshair for a while. Did you use the latest ram calculator to determine timings? I've been out of the RAM OC game for a few months since I decided I was happy enough with the stability from the XMP settings for now.

Am interested in trying to get above 3200 again though. I have Team Group c14 3200 MHz B-die ram so hopefully I can eke some more out of it!


----------



## Sentinela

Azghul said:


> I'd say no problem. Under stress my CPU (2700x) hits 84°C (combined GPC/CPU stress). Gaming around 68-72°C. Idle is 33-40.
> Regards


Nice dude! Thx for your reply. So, is it ok to trust CPU SVI2 TFN for accurate voltage? The ITE sensor gives me around +0.030mv.


----------



## solon

herericc said:


> Nice RAM OC, I've been sitting at XMP 3200 on my crosshair for a while. Did you use the latest ram calculator to determine timings? I've been out of the RAM OC game for a few months since I decided I was happy enough with the stability from the XMP settings for now.
> 
> Am interested in trying to get above 3200 again though. I have Team Group c14 3200 MHz B-die ram so hopefully I can eke some more out of it!


I used calculator 3466 fast settings as base


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Sentinela said:


> Nice dude! Thx for your reply. So, is it ok to trust CPU SVI2 TFN for accurate voltage? The ITE sensor gives me around +0.030mv.



Yes that's correct. Been confirmed by AMD and Elmor.

There's info about it on the first post of this thread.


----------



## Sentinela

Sideways2k said:


> Yes that's correct. Been confirmed by AMD and Elmor.
> 
> There's info about it on the first post of this thread.


So, i oced my ram based on Ryzen calculator, and it seens to work flawless. But i noticed higher latency on 3200mhz vs 3000mhz. Should i keep 3200 or back up to 3000?


----------



## majestynl

Sentinela said:


> So, i oced my ram based on Ryzen calculator, and it seens to work flawless. But i noticed higher latency on 3200mhz vs 3000mhz. Should i keep 3200 or back up to 3000?


i see your 3200mhz has tighter timings.. that's probably causing the latency difference!
I always prefer Tighter timings over freq steps if the difference is not that big. 
eg 3000mhz with TT has better latency vs 3200 with looser timings



Yvese said:


> Anyone know of this is normal? Half the memtest instances are slower than the other.


Are you sure you opened the instances at the same time? If you are using the pro version i suggest Memtest launcher attached below!


----------



## Yvese

majestynl said:


> i see your 3200mhz has tighter timings.. that's probably causing the latency difference!
> I always prefer Tighter timings over freq steps if the difference is not that big.
> eg 3000mhz with TT has better latency vs 3200 with looser timings
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you opened the instances at the same time? If you are using the pro version i suggest Memtest launcher attached below!


I'm using the free version. I don't start them all at the same time since I have to manually start each instance but takes me like 10 seconds to start them all.


----------



## majestynl

Yvese said:


> I'm using the free version. I don't start them all at the same time since I have to manually start each instance but takes me like 10 seconds to start them all.


hmm, the one time i had similar issue it was related to wrong mem settings. Do you have the same issue with no mem OC?


----------



## Sentinela

majestynl said:


> i see your 3200mhz has tighter timings.. that's probably causing the latency difference!
> I always prefer Tighter timings over freq steps if the difference is not that big.
> eg 3000mhz with TT has better latency vs 3200 with looser timings
> 
> Are you sure you opened the instances at the same time? If you are using the pro version i suggest Memtest launcher attached below!


Actually my 3000mhz has tighter timmings. Do you think its better lower latency in this case? Thx in advance my friend.


----------



## The Sandman

Yvese said:


> Anyone know of this is normal? Half the memtest instances are slower than the other.


I've been running both the free and Pro version (now) and mine have never varied that much and I've done a lot of testing over the years 



Sentinela said:


> Nice dude! Thx for your reply. So, is it ok to trust CPU SVI2 TFN for accurate voltage? The ITE sensor gives me around +0.030mv.


Absolutely! Correct.
The IT sensors on some mobos are out to lunch as much as .044v (like mine) you can use a custom setting (add a negative offset) to bring the values closer in HWinfo64. https://www.overclock.net/forum/26506270-post31597.html
More very good info on many topics found here if you haven't seen it yet https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-amd-cpus/1625015-ryzen-essential-info-link-owners-info-db.html
Check out the link "Super IO Chip" near the bottom in 1st post.




majestynl said:


> hmm, the one time i had similar issue it was related to wrong mem settings. Do you have the same issue with no mem OC?


Just wanted to say I've never run into this (and thanks for all your work!)


On a side note, I just noticed I'm no longer a "Linux user" but now a "New Member" again sweeeeet. What next lol.


----------



## Johan45

@The Sandman I see you're enjoying your Ryzen

Did you set it manually? Pretty sure mine still says hardware abuser


----------



## majestynl

Sentinela said:


> Actually my 3000mhz has tighter timmings. Do you think its better lower latency in this case? Thx in advance my friend.


Seeing from your used timings and Aida results I would prefer the 3000mhz in your specific case.



The Sandman said:


> Just wanted to say I've never run into this (and thanks for all your work!)


Your welcome mate  same goes for you!

As said had it ones in x thousand runs, discovered I made a value mistake in the timings..


----------



## Sentinela

The Sandman said:


> I've been running both the free and Pro version (now) and mine have never varied that much and I've done a lot of testing over the years
> 
> 
> Absolutely! Correct.
> The IT sensors on some mobos are out to lunch as much as .044v (like mine) you can use a custom setting (add a negative offset) to bring the values closer in HWinfo64. https://www.overclock.net/forum/26506270-post31597.html
> More very good info on many topics found here if you haven't seen it yet https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-amd-cpus/1625015-ryzen-essential-info-link-owners-info-db.html
> Check out the link "Super IO Chip" near the bottom in 1st post.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say I've never run into this (and thanks for all your work!)
> 
> 
> On a side note, I just noticed I'm no longer a "Linux user" but now a "New Member" again sweeeeet. What next lol.



Will look into that, thank you sir.


----------



## Sentinela

I did not get the HPET thing...is it really necessary to disable it?


----------



## The Sandman

Johan45 said:


> @The Sandman I see you're enjoying your Ryzen
> 
> Did you set it manually? Pretty sure mine still says hardware abuser


Chugging along just fine for me 

I should do that. I haven't manually reentered since restructuring.
@Sentinela Not IMHO I never mess with it. (but I don't game either)


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Sentinela said:


> I did not get the HPET thing...is it really necessary to disable it?


HPET is hidden in the bios unless you use the modded bios. Under no circumstances should it be enabled in windows.

Wagnard (DDU creator) has made an app for the standby memory bug, but it also has a custom resolution timer modifier.

https://www.wagnardsoft.com/content/intelligent-standby-list-cleaner-v1000-released

I think 1ms is optimal. Just don't use the cmd switch to enable it in Windows.
@elmor when can we expect the new bios? I've heard agesa 1.0.0.6 has ram improvements and it would be nice if I could push beyond 3200mhz some time this decade lol


----------



## varyak

Sideways2k said:


> HPET is hidden in the bios unless you use the modded bios. Under no circumstances should it be enabled in windows.



And why is that? I have it enabled and everything is fine.


----------



## Johan45

Sideways2k said:


> HPET is hidden in the bios unless you use the modded bios. Under no circumstances should it be enabled in windows.
> 
> Wagnard (DDU creator) has made an app for the standby memory bug, but it also has a custom resolution timer modifier.
> 
> https://www.wagnardsoft.com/content/intelligent-standby-list-cleaner-v1000-released
> 
> I think 1ms is optimal. Just don't use the cmd switch to enable it in Windows.
> 
> @elmor when can we expect the new bios? I've heard agesa 1.0.0.6 has ram improvements and it would be nice if I could push beyond 3200mhz some time this decade lol


I don't understand your issue with HPET. It's not evil and can at times increase performance.


----------



## Lermite

When I had the Prime X370 Pro, I always use modded bios in which I used to disabled "HPET in SB" asssuming it could improve performance in some cases.

But one day, with a new bios version, disabling this setting prevented the motherboard to POST.
That's why, since this boot failure, I always let it to Auto in the bios, and obviously Auto equals Enabled

I only disable it in Windows 10 with _bcdedit /set useplatformclock false_ but I have still no clue of the effect of HTEP on what my PC usually does.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Johan45 said:


> I don't understand your issue with HPET. It's not evil and can at times increase performance.


Windows 10 chooses its own optimal timer. The cmd line to activate is classed as a debugging command line, it even says this on the M$ site.

So by enabling HPET using the cmd line is more harm than good. When I tested it, all my benchmarks lowered and game performance did too. 

Hence why also ASUS don't add the option. The only time HPET was needed when zen 1 first came out for Ryzen Master and has since been changed.

There's a large thread over at guru3d about this.

Why do you persist in using a timer that was designed for legacy OS? Windows default is off, so go figure. Show me some proof of any gains? This isn't some performance switch like geardown mode or something.

How @Lermite has it is optimal config


----------



## Johan45

Sideways2k said:


> Windows 10 chooses its own optimal timer. The cmd line to activate is classed as a debugging command line, it even says this on the M$ site.
> 
> So by enabling HPET using the cmd line is more harm than good. When I tested it, all my benchmarks lowered and game performance did too.
> 
> Hence why also ASUS don't add the option. The only time HPET was needed when zen 1 first came out for Ryzen Master and has since been changed.
> 
> There's a large thread over at guru3d about this.
> 
> Why do you persist in using a timer that was designed for legacy OS? Windows default is off, so go figure. Show me some proof of any gains? This isn't some performance switch like geardown mode or something.


When benchmarking you become very familiar with such things as HPET. First, it's necessary to activate for some benchmarks to have a valid result. Take CB R15 for example, results can be skewed because of the "lack" of a timer on the AM4 platform, unlike newer Intel. Win10 is not allowed to be used because of this in some benches. Others require the HPET to be enabled. The Windows timer is not reliable and HPET wasn't required on legacy OS since they had a proper timer built into them. 
Also on first Ryzen enabling HPET can increase 3D benchmark scores. Not so much on Ryzen2 where it actually hurt gaming by a few FPS.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Johan45 said:


> When benchmarking you become very familiar with such things as HPET. First, it's necessary to activate for some benchmarks to have a valid result. Take CB R15 for example, results can be skewed because of the "lack" of a timer on the AM4 platform, unlike newer Intel. Win10 is not allowed to be used because of this in some benches. Others require the HPET to be enabled. The Windows timer is not reliable and HPET wasn't required on legacy OS since they had a proper timer built into them.
> Also on first Ryzen enabling HPET can increase 3D benchmark scores. Not so much on Ryzen2 where it actually hurt gaming by a few FPS.


What part of does Windows 10 does it itself do you not understand? Do I really have to post a screenshot of CB15 running with platform /false to show you? By having HPET enabled in windows it FORCEs it to only use HPET and not others like TSC etc. It also causes your timer resolution to be higher which can lead to DPC latency.

HPET Auto which crosshair VI does by default as a hidden option. Go ahead do a fresh install and see how windows has it.

More people use windows 10 so why would you tell people to useless unless they were into serious OC?

https://www.anandtech.com/show/12678/a-timely-discovery-examining-amd-2nd-gen-ryzen-results/4 end of story.


----------



## Johan45

Sideways2k said:


> What part of does Windows 10 does it itself do you not understand? Do I really have to post a screenshot of CB15 running with platform /false to show you? By having HPET enabled in windows it FORCEs it to only use HPET and not others like TSC etc. It also causes your timer resolution to be higher which can lead to DPC latency.
> 
> HPET Auto which crosshair VI does by default as a hidden option. Go ahead do a fresh install and see how windows has it.
> 
> More people use windows 10 so why would you tell people to useless unless they were into serious OC?
> 
> https://www.anandtech.com/show/12678/a-timely-discovery-examining-amd-2nd-gen-ryzen-results/4 end of story.


Don't recall telling anyone to use it. Just saying it has its uses and never hurts to experiment with it. It's not going to break anything, as I said it will affect performance in some scenarios on Ryzen2, not everyone in this thread has a second gen Ryzen. I'm not trying to start anything just felt that a blanket statement of never ever enable it was a bit over the top.


----------



## red-ray

*iCUE probably does not use ASUS WMI*



SaLSouL said:


> Sorry Red Ray I didn't get a message about your quote. Siv fails to launch for some reason
> 
> SIV_DBOUT says lck_acquire_eca() Status 258 122 for Global\Access_EC in Thread 10024 (Main Thread) @ 2018-10-22 16:57:24.180 owned by HWiNFO64
> 
> Also went to right click HWinfo tray icon to quit as I thought running both would cause problem as soon as I did this got BSOD: KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE
> 
> I could not launch ASUS WMI, siv attempts to relaunch ASUS WMI and process gets locked, cannot launch or kill process in Task Manger "Acess is denied"
> 
> AI Suite, iCue, MSI afterbuner running.


Thank you for checking things out.

iCUE probably does not use ASUS WMI and this is probably the root cause of all the issues. SIV is failing to start as HWiNFO fails to release the Global\Access_EC lock which in turn is probably down to iCUE failing to use ASUS WMI.

Which BIOS version were you using? How did you get the screen shots? These seems to show all was working OK.

How does [ASUS WMI] compare to the one I posted in https://siv.boards.net/thread/3/siv-asus-wmi-support please?


----------



## Yvese

majestynl said:


> hmm, the one time i had similar issue it was related to wrong mem settings. Do you have the same issue with no mem OC?





The Sandman said:


> I've been running both the free and Pro version (now) and mine have never varied that much and I've done a lot of testing over the years


Alright I got the Pro version and used the attached launcher. Issue seems resolved and was related to starting each instance 1 at a time. Guess memtest prioritizes instances based on what was started first.


----------



## Sentinela

So after reading about the offset in voltages applied by the ITE8665, its safe to assumo the same offset applied to VCORE does apply to RAM VOLTAGE right? I'm setting 1.38v on bios, but seeing 1.417 on HWINFO...


----------



## The Sandman

Sentinela said:


> So after reading about the offset in voltages applied by the ITE8665, its safe to assumo the same offset applied to VCORE does apply to RAM VOLTAGE right? I'm setting 1.38v on bios, but seeing 1.417 on HWINFO...


You could measure at the Probelt points, or back of socket to compare.
My mobo shows crazy Dram voltage as well.
The second post on this page is a good place to start for more info on this topic https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...i-overclocking-thread-3159.html#post_26506128


----------



## oile

still no new agesa bios?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Johan45 said:


> Don't recall telling anyone to use it. Just saying it has its uses and never hurts to experiment with it. It's not going to break anything, as I said it will affect performance in some scenarios on Ryzen2, not everyone in this thread has a second gen Ryzen. I'm not trying to start anything just felt that a blanket statement of never ever enable it was a bit over the top.


I totally get what you are saying. Sorry if I came across a bit rude. Just its a subject that has been talked to death lol! 

If it works well with your system then that is the main thing  Everyone's rig is different. My rig suffers from the standby memory bug and M$ still haven't fixed it in over a year now.

What OS do you use for your daily driver?


----------



## mito1172

oile said:


> still no new agesa bios?


no still


----------



## Johan45

Sideways2k said:


> I totally get what you are saying. Sorry if I came across a bit rude. Just its a subject that has been talked to death lol!
> 
> If it works well with your system then that is the main thing  Everyone's rig is different. My rig suffers from the standby memory bug and M$ still haven't fixed it in over a year now.
> 
> What OS do you use for your daily driver?


Win10 Pro, it's my HTPC, Ryzen 2600/CHVI/RX580 and HPET is disabled currently. I do have a ton of HW and use every OS from XP to 10, I was posting in the Zenith thread and one poster actually fixed his gaming issue yesterday (ironic) by enabling HPET https://www.overclock.net/forum/27682618-post3001.html


----------



## Naeem

Sentinela said:


> So, i oced my ram based on Ryzen calculator, and it seens to work flawless. But i noticed higher latency on 3200mhz vs 3000mhz. Should i keep 3200 or back up to 3000?



I have 4 x 8Gb Hynix kit at 3000mhz and i only get like 42500mb/s read speed and 77ns delay with 16 18 18 18 38 56 times


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Johan45 said:


> Win10 Pro, it's my HTPC, Ryzen 2600/CHVI/RX580 and HPET is disabled currently. I do have a ton of HW and use every OS from XP to 10, I was posting in the Zenith thread and one poster actually fixed his gaming issue yesterday (ironic) by enabling HPET https://www.overclock.net/forum/27682618-post3001.html


Ah, very interesting read! Thanks, knowledge is power as they say! 

I love the fact that there is so many different settings and optimizations with Ryzen! Reminds me of the good old days.


----------



## Johan45

Sideways2k said:


> Ah, very interesting read! Thanks, knowledge is power as they say!
> 
> I love the fact that there is so many different settings and optimizations with Ryzen! Reminds me of the good old days.


Yeah the good old days, I've had so many of those. Never hurts to leave options open when problem-solving. Losing a few FPS is acceptable if you're making the whole experience better.


----------



## xrodney

I want to say goodbye to my current 1800x with C6H as I am tomorrow or during weekend moving to 2950x and MSI MEG x399 CREATION.
It was interesting but on beginning sometimes very painful 1.5 years.

For others still, on C6H I wish more fun and stable overclock in the future.


----------



## Sentinela

The Sandman said:


> You could measure at the Probelt points, or back of socket to compare.
> My mobo shows crazy Dram voltage as well.
> The second post on this page is a good place to start for more info on this topic https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...i-overclocking-thread-3159.html#post_26506128


Thxs for your reply, you guys are very helpful as always! So, to conclude my OC so far, i got 4.0ghz at 1.387V and 3200MHZ @ 16-17-17-30 1T. Really happy with the performance. The Crosshair VI Extreme is a beast, its fast and stable, no complains so far! Will try to improve my subtimmings, although i got it from Ryzen Calculator at Fast Preset, i think there may be room for improvement. Sorry my bad english guys!

Cheers from Brazil!


----------



## Sentinela

Naeem said:


> I have 4 x 8Gb Hynix kit at 3000mhz and i only get like 42500mb/s read speed and 77ns delay with 16 18 18 18 38 56 times


I got 3200mhz, Hynix too. Using 1.38v on RAM. My timmings are not that bad, and the latency is ok, but there is room to improve...


----------



## Synoxia

Is performance enhancer level 3 suitable for 24/7 use as long temperatures are in check? (below 60-65c)


----------



## The Sandman

Synoxia said:


> Is performance enhancer level 3 suitable for 24/7 use as long temperatures are in check? (below 60-65c)


I've been on PE3 since 2700x release. Not a problem at all for me. 4.2GHz all cores loaded and 4350MHz single core.
Here's a couple quick tests, 1 hr P95 w/90% memory and IBT AVX custom using 13350MBs.


----------



## Fanu

The Sandman said:


> I've been on PE3 since 2700x release. Not a problem at all for me. 4.2GHz all cores loaded and 4350MHz single core.
> Here's a couple quick tests, 1 hr P95 w/90% memory and IBT AVX custom using 13350MBs.


with PE2 + XFR + PBO I get same clocks as you

funnily, if I select PE3 I get lower clocks than with PE2 - I think its because I enabled PBO


----------



## chakku

@elmor Question about this board. If there is no CPU or RAM installed and I power on the board, will the Q-Code LED still turn on and give an error?


----------



## MrXL

Hi all,

As I understand it, if you have a Ryzen 2x00 with the latest versions of windows 1803 / 1809 it is not necessary anymore to install the Ryzen Balanced Power plan (which is included in the AMD driver package). 

Is this correct and does anyone have a link to e.g. AMD confirming this?


----------



## Fanu

MrXL said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As I understand it, if you have a Ryzen 2x00 with the latest versions of windows 1803 / 1809 it is not necessary anymore to install the Ryzen Balanced Power plan (which is included in the AMD driver package).
> 
> Is this correct and does anyone have a link to e.g. AMD confirming this?


you dont need ryzen power plan since windows updates already implemented ryzen specific features into the balanced power plan 
this was confirmed by AMD tech manager on AMDs subreddit few months ago


----------



## MishelLngelo

Ryzen PP is still there and I see no reason not to use it modified to my needs. When running full OC I just switch to Ultimate Performance PP included with W10. Other PPs are mostly geared to laptops and portable devices.


----------



## datspike

@elmor any news on jumping EDC between reboots while using PE3\PE4?


----------



## GraveNoX

edited by me.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Does anyone have the issue of their mouse/usb devices staying on after shutdown? For the life of me I can't seem to stop it. I have changed the ERP settings to no avail.


----------



## Johan45

From what I have read erp has to be set to enabled


----------



## Lermite

Johan45 said:


> From what I have read erp has to be set to enabled


ERP ?
What does it stand for?

Anyway, the Prime x370 Pro has the option allowing to disabled the USB power delivery while the PC is shut down, but the C6H doesn't have it.

Prime bios 4024:


Spoiler














C6H bios 6101:


Spoiler


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Johan45 said:


> From what I have read erp has to be set to enabled


It worked! Thanks! You're a star!


----------



## Johan45

@Lermite

ErP is supposed to force the system to use less than 1W of power while in the shutdown state.


----------



## Lermite

Johan45 said:


> @Lermite
> 
> ErP is supposed to force the system to use less than 1W of power while in the shutdown state.


Thanks for this explanation, and even more for the tip itself because it works perfectly.
The USB devices remaining powered while the PC is supposed to be shut down annoyed me too.


----------



## Yviena

I'm in need of 32GB RAM as i frequently hit pagefile, i currently have 2x8GB b-die ram at 3466CL14, I'm wondering should i get a extra 2x8 b-die or is it better to get 2x16 Dual ranks instead?


----------



## ZeNch

Yviena said:


> I'm in need of 32GB RAM as i frequently hit pagefile, i currently have 2x8GB b-die ram at 3466CL14, I'm wondering should i get a extra 2x8 b-die or is it better to get 2x16 Dual ranks instead?


Double dual channel is better BUT is more difficult hit high freq on ram with it.

IMHO 2*16 is more safe


----------



## HeroofTime

@Yviena I'm not sure how credible this photo is, but I do remember seeing it some time ago. I'm running 2x16GB B-die modules, and what's written in my signature is the fastest I'm able to get for now. Hopefully the next BIOS that ASUS will release (whenever that is) will do miracles.


----------



## Yviena

HeroofTime said:


> @Yviena I'm not sure how credible this photo is, but I do remember seeing it some time ago. I'm running 2x16GB B-die modules, and what's written in my signature is the fastest I'm able to get for now. Hopefully the next BIOS that ASUS will release (whenever that is) will do miracles.


Hmm i see, hopefully i can overclock 2x16GB to 3200-3400, i think i read somewhere that someone managed to get 32gb dual rank to 3300 CL14/15.


----------



## Johan45

Yviena said:


> I'm in need of 32GB RAM as i frequently hit pagefile, i currently have 2x8GB b-die ram at 3466CL14, I'm wondering should i get a extra 2x8 b-die or is it better to get 2x16 Dual ranks instead?


What are you doing that needs page file? Gaming shouldn't do that with 16 GB


----------



## hurricane28

Found something need for someone who want to try this:https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?97602-Crosshair-Vi-Hero-DTS-amp-Dolby-Aduio-Driver-Fixed


----------



## Frikencio

Currently have this config, 8Gb x 2 Sticks TridentZ RGB - 3200 CL14 (Samsung B-Die / Single rank)


My plan is to get 2 more sticks of ram of the same model number.

Do you think I could achieve a 3200 CL14 speed with that config?

Setup is. C6H + 2700X @ 4Ghz (1.25Vccore and 0.95VSOC and 1.4V RAM)


----------



## gupsterg

The Sandman said:


> I've been on PE3 since 2700x release. Not a problem at all for me. 4.2GHz all cores loaded and 4350MHz single core.
> Here's a couple quick tests, 1 hr P95 w/90% memory and IBT AVX custom using 13350MBs.


Every time you post screenies you make me itch so bad to get a monoblock. Hopefully I can sell my C7H soon to scratch that itch  .



HeroofTime said:


> @Yviena I'm not sure how credible this photo is, but I do remember seeing it some time ago. I'm running 2x16GB B-die modules, and what's written in my signature is the fastest I'm able to get for now. Hopefully the next BIOS that ASUS will release (whenever that is) will do miracles.


It was part of a PDF in press pack, seen in quite a few launch reviews, see here.


----------



## Frikencio

Synoxia said:


> Is performance enhancer level 3 suitable for 24/7 use as long temperatures are in check? (below 60-65c)


If I try to use more than 1.4V on VCORE i get power usages up to 240W for the CPU Package Power and CPU gets to the thermal limit and shutdowns.

Why is that ?


----------



## ZeNch

Frikencio said:


> Synoxia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is performance enhancer level 3 suitable for 24/7 use as long temperatures are in check? (below 60-65c)
> 
> 
> 
> If I try to use more than 1.4V on VCORE i get power usages up to 240W for the CPU Package Power and CPU gets to the thermal limit and shutdowns.
> 
> Why is that ?
Click to expand...

240w wow
I dont know the max wattage support of your board but you can check your VRM temperature, max temp 110c or 115c and reach temp 120c or 125c commonly. (My board Prime x370 report false temperature of VRM in sensors)

Try to set less LLC (and up vCore)
Try to put a cooler direct to VRM.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

My VRM's on the crosshair barely reach 50c. What temps do you all get?


----------



## ZeNch

Sideways2k said:


> My VRM's on the crosshair barely reach 50c. What temps do you all get?


My VRM temp reach 55c max. But this read is bad, other people with other methods read much more.


----------



## The Sandman

Frikencio said:


> Currently have this config, 8Gb x 2 Sticks TridentZ RGB - 3200 CL14 (Samsung B-Die / Single rank)
> 
> 
> My plan is to get 2 more sticks of ram of the same model number.
> 
> Do you think I could achieve a 3200 CL14 speed with that config?
> 
> Setup is. C6H + 2700X @ 4Ghz (1.25Vccore and 0.95VSOC and 1.4V RAM)


I've seen a few that have managed it but on Flare-X though. Here's one I just read in the CHVII thread https://www.overclock.net/forum/27680664-post3900.html


----------



## Yvese

Sideways2k said:


> My VRM's on the crosshair barely reach 50c. What temps do you all get?


I asked a similar question before and someone used a thermal reader and confirmed the sensor is within ~5C of actual temps. Just confirms how great this board is.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Yvese said:


> I asked a similar question before and someone used a thermal reader and confirmed the sensor is within ~5C of actual temps. Just confirms how great this board is.


That's impressive! I thought it might be underestimating it. But glad it's not! Thanks


----------



## HeroofTime

With core voltage at 1.4V (LLC4), SOC voltage at 1.1125V (LLC4), DRAM voltage at 1.4V, and all power settings in BIOS set to extreme, ASUS WMI gives me a CPU VRM temperature readout of 43.0°C.

PS: Forgot to mention that current settings are also maxed out for CPU, SOC, and DRAM.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Im now fully stable at this settings.
Still need to Test my other Profile for 3500MHz with 14-16-16-16 1T GD (still TM5 finding some errors, for now im done testing  -> I prefer Gaming )

This is my Pre Config for Final build with 4x8GB -> soon 

Here Fully Stable with ZEN at 3.989MHz (Using for Gaming 3.932 or 3.961MHz)
Im happy with my results, RIG is Blazing Fast, Games have better (according to my initial Tests i have min + 12-15FPS!) average in LOWs 0.01% 

SOC at 1.193v (True is 1.135-1.155v)
DDR4 at 1.500v (True is 1.460-1480v)
ProcODT is 60 Ohm
Addr Setups 20/20/24/24 Ohm
RTT OFF/OFF/4(60 Ohm)
CLDO_VDDP is Auto
==


----------



## HeroofTime

@Ne01 OnnA Do you think you'll be able to get that speed with four 8GB sticks? I'd be impressed if you can achieve that speed with all of your slots occupied! Also, what do you mean by true voltages versus reported voltages? What LLC setting are you using currently?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

HeroofTime said:


> @Ne01 OnnA Do you think you'll be able to get that speed with four 8GB sticks? I'd be impressed if you can achieve that speed with all of your slots occupied! Also, what do you mean by true voltages versus reported voltages? What LLC setting are you using currently?


LLC is set to Lev. 4
True is readings in HWinfo64 and first is value set.
If i put SOC at 1150 readings gives me 1.125v  (so i named it True as a boolean)


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Ne01 OnnA said:


> LLC is set to Lev. 4
> True is readings in HWinfo64 and first is value set.
> If i put SOC at 1150 readings gives me 1.125v  (so i named it True as a boolean)


Elmor has stated in the past that anything over LLC2 could be dangerous. You're better increasing voltage till your stable. Something to do with under and overshooting. 

I'm just passing this on in case you didn't know


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Sideways2k said:


> Elmor has stated in the past that anything over LLC2 could be dangerous. You're better increasing voltage till your stable. Something to do with under and overshooting.
> 
> I'm just passing this on in case you didn't know


Not in my case, Im always testing with HWinfo64 in the background.
All in all LLC 3-4 is the best (+/- Yes it will go down more also)

Always do some testing first.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Not in my case, Im always testing with HWinfo64 in the background.
> All in all LLC 3-4 is the best (+/- Yes it will go down more also)
> 
> Always do some testing first.


Ah good to know! Is there any way to see voltage spikes with software?


----------



## SaLSouL

red-ray said:


> Thank you for checking things out.
> 
> iCUE probably does not use ASUS WMI and this is probably the root cause of all the issues. SIV is failing to start as HWiNFO fails to release the Global\Access_EC lock which in turn is probably down to iCUE failing to use ASUS WMI.
> 
> Which BIOS version were you using? How did you get the screen shots? These seems to show all was working OK.
> 
> How does [ASUS WMI] compare to the one I posted in https://siv.boards.net/thread/3/siv-asus-wmi-support please?


Once I quit HWinfo, SIV launched ok, but when clicking on ASUS WMI just closed SIV and process was locked I had to restart to relaunch SIV

BIOS version 6301 Beta from this thread iCue version 3.8.91


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Sideways2k said:


> Ah good to know! Is there any way to see voltage spikes with software?



Don't know. Im always doing Tests in AIDA or TM5 and when gaming sometimes using HWinfo64 to check if everything is in order 
Greets.


----------



## Yviena

Johan45 said:


> Yviena said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in need of 32GB RAM as i frequently hit pagefile, i currently have 2x8GB b-die ram at 3466CL14, I'm wondering should i get a extra 2x8 b-die or is it better to get 2x16 Dual ranks instead?
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing that needs page file? Gaming shouldn't do that with 16 GB
Click to expand...

 chrome/Firefox uses a huge chunk of ram + Photoshop/SAI etc.


----------



## majestynl

Sideways2k said:


> Ah good to know! Is there any way to see voltage spikes with software?


not these spikes. You need an oscilloscope!


----------



## datspike

BTW stock configuration with XFR enabled uses LLC5, probably not that important as the voltages are always changing tho


----------



## Gadfly

Hey All, I am still running an ancient beta BIOS; and I was wondering whey BIOS people are running to get the best CPU / Memory OC results?


----------



## tivook

Gadfly said:


> Hey All, I am still running an ancient beta BIOS; and I was wondering whey BIOS people are running to get the best CPU / Memory OC results?


Latest official one works for me, no trouble running my 1700 at 3,9 with memory set to 3333 mhz with stilts fast settings.

The Stilts fast settings are also pre-installed as a selectable profile in this bios which is a nice feature.


----------



## Plissken

I need just a bit over 1,4v to be stable (Cinebench and HandBrake-encoding both not freezing) @3,9 with my 1700X, is that normal or I've got just an unlucky cpu?

I'm staying at 3,85 which needs just over 1,38v to be stable with the tests above, I think that for just 50mhz isn't worth 1,4+...


----------



## HeroofTime

@Ne01 OnnA Understood. I also see your other post in regards to voltage spikes with higher LLC settings. I use LLC4 too and see no voltage spikes past 1.4V whatsoever. If you need an oscilloscope to see the voltage spikes, then the voltage spikes must be instantaneous. I also highly doubt that voltage spikes are greater than .1V, let alone .05V. We all know the voltages that these processors run at with stock settings and for how long at any given moment. For the longest time, I believe it's been widely accepted when it comes to LLC or VDroop settings that you should give .05V slack for any voltage spikes.


----------



## Naeem

Plissken said:


> I need just a bit over 1,4v to be stable (Cinebench and HandBrake-encoding both not freezing) @3,9 with my 1700X, is that normal or I've got just an unlucky cpu?
> 
> I'm staying at 3,85 which needs just over 1,38v to be stable with the tests above, I think that for just 50mhz isn't worth 1,4+...



my 1700x was also this bad even my 1800x needs 1.35v with llc3 for 3.9 ghz i got unlucky twice


----------



## gupsterg

HeroofTime said:


> @Ne01 OnnA Understood. I also see your other post in regards to voltage spikes with higher LLC settings. I use LLC4 too and see no voltage spikes past 1.4V whatsoever. If you need an oscilloscope to see the voltage spikes, then the voltage spikes must be instantaneous. I also highly doubt that voltage spikes are greater than .1V, let alone .05V. We all know the voltages that these processors run at with stock settings and for how long at any given moment. For the longest time, I believe it's been widely accepted when it comes to LLC or VDroop settings that you should give .05V slack for any voltage spikes.


Thing about stock is when voltage goes to ~1.4V+ you have low core count, so amps/watts is less.


----------



## HeroofTime

@gupsterg That's a really good point actually. Didn't think of that!


----------



## andyliu

Gadfly said:


> Hey All, I am still running an ancient beta BIOS; and I was wondering whey BIOS people are running to get the best CPU / Memory OC results?


Here's what I run 24/7 with latest BIOS 6301

1700x at 3.9Ghz offset -.01250 LLC3 / offset +.01875 LLC2 (still new to OC, not sure which one is better)
4*8 Flare X @ 3200 14-14-14-14-28 @ 1.35v

here is my setting
https://pastebin.com/Y871LpiW


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

HeroofTime said:


> @Ne01 OnnA Understood. I also see your other post in regards to voltage spikes with higher LLC settings. I use LLC4 too and see no voltage spikes past 1.4V whatsoever. If you need an oscilloscope to see the voltage spikes, then the voltage spikes must be instantaneous. I also highly doubt that voltage spikes are greater than .1V, let alone .05V. We all know the voltages that these processors run at with stock settings and for how long at any given moment. For the longest time, I believe it's been widely accepted when it comes to LLC or VDroop settings that you should give .05V slack for any voltage spikes.


Average on my CPU @ 3.95GHz is ~1.402v (It's hoovering ~1.395v-->1.438v) BIOS 1403
Using P-states w/Asus Zen States 0.767
Lower CPU Freq. ~1400MHz | Mid. 3.6Ghz | Top up to 3.98GHz or 3.96GHz or easy gaming up to 3.93Ghz)

RAM is set at 3.500MHz CL16-17-17-16 34 1T GD (Stable)
I know that below 3.9GHz we can have hefty RAM OC 
But for now, im happy with my endavour


----------



## Dbsjej56464

So guys if I have my cpu at 3.9ghz 1.35 llc2 that will be safe?

For some reason I'm being over cautious and silly tbh. I have a 2500k that's been at 4.5ghz since 2011 with no issue. I need to give my head a wobble lol.


----------



## HeroofTime

@Sideways2k Well, I have my CPU running at 1.4V with LLC set to 4. My current and power settings are set to the highest possible values in my BIOS. I can only get 3850MHz with these settings too. In terms of your CPU's longevity, I strongly believe you'll be perfectly fine with what you've got running there. 
@Ne01 OnnA Your settings definitely look solid! Why does your voltage go up so high though? My CPU SVI2 voltage never exceeds 1.4V, and my VID core voltage readings never exceed 1.406V. I'm on BIOS v6301.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

HeroofTime said:


> @Sideways2k Well, I have my CPU running at 1.4V with LLC set to 4. My current and power settings are set to the highest possible values in my BIOS. I can only get 3850MHz with these settings too. In terms of your CPU's longevity, I strongly believe you'll be perfectly fine with what you've got running there.
> 
> @Ne01 OnnA Your settings definitely look solid! Why does your voltage go up so high though? My CPU SVI2 voltage never exceeds 1.4V, and my VID core voltage readings never exceed 1.406V. I'm on BIOS v6301.


FSB is at 105MHz 
Normally on 100/101 is little lower on V.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

HeroofTime said:


> @Sideways2k Well, I have my CPU running at 1.4V with LLC set to 4. My current and power settings are set to the highest possible values in my BIOS. I can only get 3850MHz with these settings too. In terms of your CPU's longevity, I strongly believe you'll be perfectly fine with what you've got running there.
> 
> @Ne01 OnnA Your settings definitely look solid! Why does your voltage go up so high though? My CPU SVI2 voltage never exceeds 1.4V, and my VID core voltage readings never exceed 1.406V. I'm on BIOS v6301.


Awesome thanks! I need to get myself the kit to test on the back of the socket!


----------



## Yviena

What's up with the ryzen imc, or is it maybe this motherboard's bios that makes a perfectly stable overclock, passing 40 cycles memtest5 usmus config but after a shutdown it reverts to safe boot settings, and the stable settings that passed now finds errors within 5 cycles.... 

It's like I can't turn off the pc for fear of making it unstable....

There must be something that a hard restart does that make it unstable but it's not exposed in bios.


----------



## gupsterg

Yviena said:


> What's up with the ryzen imc, or is it maybe this motherboard's bios that makes a perfectly stable overclock, passing 40 cycles memtest5 usmus config but after a shutdown it reverts to safe boot settings, and the stable settings that passed now finds errors within 5 cycles....
> 
> It's like I can't turn off the pc for fear of making it unstable....
> 
> There must be something that a hard restart does that make it unstable but it's not exposed in bios.


The profile used is not correct, you are running at the edge of stability.

I have also noted you could run say HCI Memtest for ~1hr+, relaunch test without rebooting and it will find errors instantly. I believe the CPU/IMC going high load and then low and high again destabilise when running at the edge of settings used.


----------



## majestynl

Yviena said:


> What's up with the ryzen imc, or is it maybe this motherboard's bios that makes a perfectly stable overclock, passing 40 cycles memtest5 usmus config but after a shutdown it reverts to safe boot settings, and the stable settings that passed now finds errors within 5 cycles....
> 
> It's like I can't turn off the pc for fear of making it unstable....
> 
> There must be something that a hard restart does that make it unstable but it's not exposed in bios.





gupsterg said:


> The profile used is not correct, you are running at the edge of stability.
> 
> I have also noted you could run say HCI Memtest for ~1hr+, relaunch test without rebooting and it will find errors instantly. I believe the CPU/IMC going high load and then low and high again destabilise when running at the edge of settings used.


Agree with gup here! Saw same happening if you are on the edge of stability!
Can you try the same with a lower speed strap. e.g. using same (sub)timings but lets say if you where using 3466, now try the same with 3200mhz!


----------



## BigT

Yviena said:


> What's up with the ryzen imc, or is it maybe this motherboard's bios that makes a perfectly stable overclock, passing 40 cycles memtest5 usmus config but after a shutdown it reverts to safe boot settings, and the stable settings that passed now finds errors within 5 cycles....
> 
> It's like I can't turn off the pc for fear of making it unstable....
> 
> There must be something that a hard restart does that make it unstable but it's not exposed in bios.


Have you set your procODT? I use 53.3 ohms. It makes a huge difference. This is for the signal termination. I was having issues just you then I downloaded the Ryzen memory calculator and it suggested I set some things I have never thought of. And now I am running tighter timing then I ever thought possible. Also keep in mind your SOC and or memory voltage might need to be increased. And sometimes when you are on the edge of stability even advancing one increment on the CPU core voltage can help. For me I need SOC at 1.1 DDR at 1.375 and procODT at 53.3 and I can run my memory at 3200 with some AWESOME timings. If I get a chance today I will take a screenshot of them. But seriously check out the Ryzen memory calculator. Ml


----------



## Yviena

gupsterg said:


> Yviena said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with the ryzen imc, or is it maybe this motherboard's bios that makes a perfectly stable overclock, passing 40 cycles memtest5 usmus config but after a shutdown it reverts to safe boot settings, and the stable settings that passed now finds errors within 5 cycles....
> 
> It's like I can't turn off the pc for fear of making it unstable....
> 
> There must be something that a hard restart does that make it unstable but it's not exposed in bios.
> 
> 
> 
> The profile used is not correct, you are running at the edge of stability.
> 
> I have also noted you could run say HCI Memtest for ~1hr+, relaunch test without rebooting and it will find errors instantly. I believe the CPU/IMC going high load and then low and high again destabilise when running at the edge of settings used.
Click to expand...

Hmm I don't know really it only happened after that hard restart everything was stable for days. I'm running the 3466 fast preset with the most stable procODT/cadbus I found 60 30/30/40/60 and 1.45v ram SOC at 1.075v.

After the hard restart I'm more stable with 1.050v SOC now

Edit: actually the behaviour with testmem5 is different now, it silently fails without displaying errors, the allocated memory to the software gets released with it displaying 0 mS/GB.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

I don't know if it helps.

But it took ages to get 3200 fast timing gdm off working. I found lowering the SoC to 1v helped.

Here are my timings stable:


----------



## CDub07

Yviena said:


> What's up with the ryzen imc, or is it maybe this motherboard's bios that makes a perfectly stable overclock, passing 40 cycles memtest5 usmus config but after a shutdown it reverts to safe boot settings, and the stable settings that passed now finds errors within 5 cycles....
> 
> It's like I can't turn off the pc for fear of making it unstable....
> 
> There must be something that a hard restart does that make it unstable but it's not exposed in bios.


 I think for the majority of users on 1st Gen Ryzen users 3200MHz and tight-decent timing is probably the best you can for hope for. Anything other than that it is either a golden chip, borderline stable, or needs some ridiculously high voltage to get passing. Ryzen with all its power gating tech doesn't bluescreen like CPUs of yesteryear. I think it will do what ever it takes to keep running even if that means over volting here or taking power from something else to keep over there running. That probably why it fails when rebooted. The motherboard knows something faulted and says hey you have a issue here. I said it before Ryzen even came out the days of manual OCing are coming to a end. PB2 and PBO are only the beginning and will only get better.


----------



## gupsterg

majestynl said:


> Agree with gup here! Saw same happening if you are on the edge of stability!


I thought I had 4x8GB 3466MHz stable, near enough 5hrs PASS in HCI, next reboot (ie no power off from rig) BAM! dead within ~50%  .



Spoiler




















View attachment Test 1 CPU S 0.968 1.35 0.686 34 Off 48 40 30 40 40 WP 20C FAIL 95%.txt






Yviena said:


> Hmm I don't know really it only happened after that hard restart everything was stable for days. I'm running the 3466 fast preset with the most stable procODT/cadbus I found 60 30/30/40/60 and 1.45v ram SOC at 1.075v.
> 
> After the hard restart I'm more stable with 1.050v SOC now
> 
> Edit: actually the behaviour with testmem5 is different now, it silently fails without displaying errors, the allocated memory to the software gets released with it displaying 0 mS/GB.


Not saying testmem5 is bad, I just don't use it, I tried it once before and recently. I had a profile which would always throw error ~100% HCI. TM5 caught no errors at all. GSAT did find errors as well.

Perhaps my HW/settings were more sensitive to HCI/GSAT, dunno. But I now only use HCI/GSAT. GSAT I like how it pause test at intervals and load up rig again.

With HCI I have sometimes seen a profile passing, you stop run and BAM an error is squeezed out. Now I always do staged tests at times. Do 10% stop, do 20% stop, do 50%, then longer, on same POST, rePOSTs, etc.

This drove me crazy. See 9hrs straight PASS in GSAT. Do a reboot and 2hrs PASS, do a full power down, remove power from PSU, right near end of 2hrs BAM few errors.

9hrs start/end (setup post)



Spoiler





















2hrs start/end (warm post)



Spoiler





















2hrs start/end (full cold post)



Spoiler





















See log in PDF, ~500 seconds left of 2hrs run and it fail.

View attachment 6301 GSAT 4.1 1.337 1.068 3400GT2 1.36 0.699 40 30 40 40 FAIL 2hrs Cold Post.pdf


----------



## majestynl

CDub07 said:


> I think for the majority of users on 1st Gen Ryzen users 3200MHz and tight-decent timing is probably the best you can for hope for.


Dunno m8, i had no issues running 3466+TT on the CH6 with 2x 1800x and one 1700x! The only big difference i saw on first generation+CH6 was the ram stick choice. Got best results with Gskill CL14 sets!



CDub07 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Anything other than that it is either a golden chip, borderline stable, or needs some ridiculously high voltage to get passing. Ryzen with all its power gating tech doesn't bluescreen like CPUs of yesteryear. I think it will do what ever it takes to keep running even if that means over volting here or taking power from something else to keep over there running. That probably why it fails when rebooted. The motherboard knows something faulted and says hey you have a issue here.
> 
> 
> I said it before Ryzen even came out the days of manual OCing are coming to a end. PB2 and PBO are only the beginning and will only get better.


Then they will cut their own fingers. Most of us are just here because of playing with OC etc. Their are lot of users incl me who are buying multiple hw's just to see what the next chip/board or stick can do.
If its going to be Click and OC then the whole fun part wil be gone!



gupsterg said:


> I thought I had 4x8GB 3466MHz stable, near enough 5hrs PASS in HCI, next reboot (ie no power off from rig) BAM! dead within ~50%  .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 228116
> 
> 
> View attachment 228118
> 
> 
> View attachment 228120


hehe no way... happened so many times over here  Maybe it will safe some time just to test to approx 400%, then cancel en start again to finish the rest


----------



## gupsterg

majestynl said:


> hehe no way... happened so many times over here  Maybe it will safe some time just to test to approx 400%, then cancel en start again to finish the rest


Yes agreed best is to do short test, then keep elongating test and "rinse/repeat". Another process I'm doing is quick fire tests with differing apps and seeing what the CPU/combo of HW is more sensitive to.

For example 2700X batch: 1805 SUS seemed to be more sensitive to P95 v29.4b8, which uses differing instruction set to v28.10b1. 2700X batch: 1825 SUS is seeming opposite way around, it falls over quicker in v28.10b1 and not v29.4b8.

Gotta say GSAT has become quite a fav RAM test for me. Easy to setup, suspends and resumes within a run. TBH Linux Mint is exceptionally smoother/responsive on Ryzen/Threadripper vs MS OS, just wish I could find everything I'd use on MS OS for Linux.


----------



## LicSqualo

Ne01 OnnA said:


> FSB is at 105MHz
> Normally on 100/101 is little lower on V.


Hi, Ne01 OnnA,
if I remember correctly, after 103,4 MHz on FSB (surely for Ryzen Gen1 and x370 chipset) the PCI-Ex 3.0 will go down to PCI-Ex 2.0.

Perhaps someone can confirm this (or you can see in GPU-Z your Vega at what PCI-Ex speed is running).

Attached my actual configuration.


----------



## majestynl

gupsterg said:


> Yes agreed best is to do short test, then keep elongating test and "rinse/repeat". Another process I'm doing is quick fire tests with differing apps and seeing what the CPU/combo of HW is more sensitive to.
> 
> For example 2700X batch: 1805 SUS seemed to be more sensitive to P95 v29.4b8, which uses differing instruction set to v28.10b1. 2700X batch: 1825 SUS is seeming opposite way around, it falls over quicker in v28.10b1 and not v29.4b8.
> 
> Gotta say GSAT has become quite a fav RAM test for me. Easy to setup, suspends and resumes within a run. TBH Linux Mint is exceptionally smoother/responsive on Ryzen/Threadripper vs MS OS, just wish I could find everything I'd use on MS OS for Linux.


Yeap also a good process before waiting endless for long test-sessions 

What is the difference in max OC capabilities/used voltages from your 1805SUS vs 1825SUS ?

hehe probably that is what most people want from Linux!


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

LicSqualo said:


> Hi, Ne01 OnnA,
> if I remember correctly, after 103,4 MHz on FSB (surely for Ryzen Gen1 and x370 chipset) the PCI-Ex 3.0 will go down to PCI-Ex 2.0.
> 
> Perhaps someone can confirm this (or you can see in GPU-Z your Vega at what PCI-Ex speed is running).
> 
> Attached my actual configuration.


No, it is stable at x16 PCIe 3.0
Also not every GPU 'likes' 104 and more FSB (I know that nV don't like it above 102)
On Fury stable was up to 104FSB, now on Vega XTX is stable even at 106FSB !

Try and see for yourself -> Greets 

Here:
====


----------



## Fanu

its end of october, new AGESA/BIOS when :?


----------



## gupsterg

majestynl said:


> Yeap also a good process before waiting endless for long test-sessions
> 
> What is the difference in max OC capabilities/used voltages from your 1805SUS vs 1825SUS ?
> 
> hehe probably that is what most people want from Linux!


Indeed, testing needs to be comprehensive if aiming for stability as solid as stock IMO.

1805SUS PState 0 4.1GHz VID: 1.318V LLC: [Auto], effective VCORE ~1.25V in P95 v28.10b1 128K 128K in place FFT. 4.15GHz it needed VID: 1.387V. As being on air that would be max I tested as temps in some tests could pass 70C and depending on test/room ambient hit upto 75C.

1825SUS PState 0 4.1GHz VID: 1.268V LLC: [Auto], effective VCORE ~1.2V in P95 v28.10b1 128K 128K in place FFT. Not tested any further yet, more engrossed with RAM OC'ing on 4x8GB at present.

The test above I use to setup VID initially and seems good test to compare between CPUs. Then they are subjected to further tests to qualify stability and usually what is deemed in P95 v28.10b1 128K in place FFT test is valid for rest.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

A Halloween treat would be to have a bios with the latest agesa


----------



## Azghul

Sideways2k said:


> A Halloween treat would be to have a bios with the latest agesa



let's hope.
Maybe elmor has at least some news.


----------



## xcr89

waiting aswell for the new bios !


----------



## konjiki7

Just got me hands on a 2700x and I noticed that it runs a lot hotter then my old 1700 @ 4.0. 2700x idle 30c-40c load 68c-71c and 1700 idle 25c-34c load 62c-65c

Cpu cooler is an Artic Cool 360 aio ambient temps are 22c

2700x setup Bio's v6301 all setting auto soc v1.1 and ram @ 3466 cl15 1.4v (only bumped ram voltage and soc for stability)

Is this normal? Or did I get a poorly binned chip?


----------



## Fanu

is normal

my temps are similar to yours on Dark Rock Pro 4 (tower cooler)


----------



## majestynl

gupsterg said:


> Indeed, testing needs to be comprehensive if aiming for stability as solid as stock IMO.
> 
> 1805SUS PState 0 4.1GHz VID: 1.318V LLC: [Auto], effective VCORE ~1.25V in P95 v28.10b1 128K 128K in place FFT. 4.15GHz it needed VID: 1.387V. As being on air that would be max I tested as temps in some tests could pass 70C and depending on test/room ambient hit upto 75C.
> 
> 1825SUS PState 0 4.1GHz VID: 1.268V LLC: [Auto], effective VCORE ~1.2V in P95 v28.10b1 128K 128K in place FFT. Not tested any further yet, more engrossed with RAM OC'ing on 4x8GB at present.
> 
> The test above I use to setup VID initially and seems good test to compare between CPUs. Then they are subjected to further tests to qualify stability and usually what is deemed in P95 v28.10b1 128K in place FFT test is valid for rest.


Thanks for the info...Wow thats a well difference in chip between both. So you could assume the 1825SUS can do ~1.32v for 4150mhz 
Looks a bit same as mine, it does 1.362v for 4200mhz.. Approx 0.05v difference for 50mhz!



konjiki7 said:


> Just got me hands on a 2700x and I noticed that it runs a lot hotter then my old 1700 @ 4.0. 2700x idle 30c-40c load 68c-71c and 1700 idle 25c-34c load 62c-65c
> 
> Cpu cooler is an Artic Cool 360 aio ambient temps are 22c
> 
> 2700x setup Bio's v6301 all setting auto soc v1.1 and ram @ 3466 cl15 1.4v (only bumped ram voltage and soc for stability)
> 
> Is this normal? Or did I get a poorly binned chip?


I get you results with a ACB of 4.2mhz (26-38c idle / 60-68c on load)
But all depends on your voltage and cooling solutions! In general the 2700x is a bit hotter yeah!


----------



## Dbsjej56464

konjiki7 said:


> Just got me hands on a 2700x and I noticed that it runs a lot hotter then my old 1700 @ 4.0. 2700x idle 30c-40c load 68c-71c and 1700 idle 25c-34c load 62c-65c
> 
> Cpu cooler is an Artic Cool 360 aio ambient temps are 22c
> 
> 2700x setup Bio's v6301 all setting auto soc v1.1 and ram @ 3466 cl15 1.4v (only bumped ram voltage and soc for stability)
> 
> Is this normal? Or did I get a poorly binned chip?


What voltages are you running compared to the 1700?

How are you finding the performance compared to first gen? I'm patiently waiting for 7nm!


----------



## elmor

Hey guys, I've decided to discontinue my employment at Asus as of today. I realize that puts you guys in a worse position, but it's something I really felt was necessary. Primarily I want to focus more on product development and actual engineering instead of debugging endless issues. Hopefully I've been able to make your experience with our boards a little bit better. I'll still be around on the forums, just not dealing with product specific issues anymore. If you have any questions I'm always available through the PM function. 

FYI: Last I heard PinnaclePi-1.0.0.6 BIOS releases are delayed and targeted for mid November.


----------



## BUFUMAN

elmor said:


> Hey guys, I've decided to discontinue my employment at Asus as of today. I realize that puts you guys in a worse position, but it's something I really felt was necessary. Primarily I want to focus more on product development and actual engineering instead of debugging endless issues. Hopefully I've been able to make your experience with our boards a little bit better. I'll still be around on the forums, just not dealing with product specific issues anymore. If you have any questions I'm always available through the PM function.
> 
> FYI: Last I heard PinnaclePi-1.0.0.6 BIOS releases are delayed and targeted for mid November.


Thanks for all what you did, wish you good luck with your new work


----------



## CJMitsuki

elmor said:


> Hey guys, I've decided to discontinue my employment at Asus as of today. I realize that puts you guys in a worse position, but it's something I really felt was necessary. Primarily I want to focus more on product development and actual engineering instead of debugging endless issues. Hopefully I've been able to make your experience with our boards a little bit better. I'll still be around on the forums, just not dealing with product specific issues anymore. If you have any questions I'm always available through the PM function.
> 
> FYI: Last I heard PinnaclePi-1.0.0.6 BIOS releases are delayed and targeted for mid November.


We weren’t in a bad position Elmor. We weren’t entitled to have your contribution about these issues. You were just helping us out so we are far better off than if we never had any input from you at all so thank you. 
I don’t blame you for leaving a place that had you endlessly troubleshooting issues. That can be frustrating, you should do something you enjoy rather.


----------



## mtrai

elmor said:


> Hey guys, I've decided to discontinue my employment at Asus as of today. I realize that puts you guys in a worse position, but it's something I really felt was necessary. Primarily I want to focus more on product development and actual engineering instead of debugging endless issues. Hopefully I've been able to make your experience with our boards a little bit better. I'll still be around on the forums, just not dealing with product specific issues anymore. If you have any questions I'm always available through the PM function.
> 
> FYI: Last I heard PinnaclePi-1.0.0.6 BIOS releases are delayed and targeted for mid November.


Bye @elmor we will miss having you around....Good luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## Yviena

Hmm I managed to get 3466CL14 stable across multiple reboots now but I still enter safe mode on a cold boot.

I believe I'm at the limit of what my C6H, and ram can do at least on ryzen+, maybe if I had a new x470 mobo, or those new g.skill rams optimized for ryzen, I could achieve 3533+ but I can't bother spending more money for so little gain.


----------



## HeroofTime

@Yviena What are all of your voltages again? What about your power and current settings in the BIOS? Have you tried tinkering more with the resistance settings as well? I'm sorry if you've already went over this information previously.


----------



## gupsterg

majestynl said:


> Thanks for the info...Wow thats a well difference in chip between both. So you could assume the 1825SUS can do ~1.32v for 4150mhz
> Looks a bit same as mine, it does 1.362v for 4200mhz.. Approx 0.05v difference for 50mhz!


I expect it to be less with VDROOP. Below is 1805SUS PState 0 4.15GHz [email protected] 1.387V LLC: Auto, 128K FFT in P95 v29.4b8 & v28.10b1.



Spoiler






















Note: Screenies on C7H, prior to ASUS WMI UEFI, later UEFI VDIMM in HWINFO more closely matches set/actual DMM read.



elmor said:


> Hey guys, I've decided to discontinue my employment at Asus as of today. I realize that puts you guys in a worse position, but it's something I really felt was necessary. Primarily I want to focus more on product development and actual engineering instead of debugging endless issues. Hopefully I've been able to make your experience with our boards a little bit better. I'll still be around on the forums, just not dealing with product specific issues anymore. If you have any questions I'm always available through the PM function.
> 
> FYI: Last I heard PinnaclePi-1.0.0.6 BIOS releases are delayed and targeted for mid November.


Sorry to read of your departure, wishing you all the best for the new job & future :thumb: .


----------



## nesham

elmor said:


> Hey guys, I've decided to discontinue my employment at Asus as of today. I realize that puts you guys in a worse position, but it's something I really felt was necessary. Primarily I want to focus more on product development and actual engineering instead of debugging endless issues. Hopefully I've been able to make your experience with our boards a little bit better. I'll still be around on the forums, just not dealing with product specific issues anymore. If you have any questions I'm always available through the PM function.
> 
> FYI: Last I heard PinnaclePi-1.0.0.6 BIOS releases are delayed and targeted for mid November.


Thank YOU for ALL help in this thread and all good vibrations.
Good luck to YOU on new job.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

elmor said:


> Hey guys, I've decided to discontinue my employment at Asus as of today. I realize that puts you guys in a worse position, but it's something I really felt was necessary. Primarily I want to focus more on product development and actual engineering instead of debugging endless issues. Hopefully I've been able to make your experience with our boards a little bit better. I'll still be around on the forums, just not dealing with product specific issues anymore. If you have any questions I'm always available through the PM function.
> 
> FYI: Last I heard PinnaclePi-1.0.0.6 BIOS releases are delayed and targeted for mid November.


Cheers for all the work you've done for us! 

I wish you the best in your endeavours! Things won't be the same without you! But you do right! 

All the best 

Mike


----------



## Yviena

HeroofTime said:


> @Yviena What are all of your voltages again? What about your power and current settings in the BIOS? Have you tried tinkering more with the resistance settings as well? I'm sorry if you've already went over this information previously.


RAM is at 1.41v now with SOC at 1.06250 procODT 60 and cadbus at 20/20/20/20 

Digi+ settings are as recommended by dram calculator

I will try to do a run with 30/30/40/60, and see if it's better but what made it finally stable was vttddr from 7.06 to 7.12 so 1/2 ram voltage + 1-2 notch above.

stress testing after a cold boot/safe boot will become unstable again, what I must do is change procODT and cadbus to some other value restart, enter bios and change procODT and cadbus back to stable settings. 

Unsure if procODT/cadbus is displayed/applied correctly after a safe boot so maybe that's why doing the following above makes it stable again.

I think the cold boot problem is because of cold imc as I read somewhere that ryzen imc has a cold bug.

Edit: Still stable with 1.04250v SoC voltage, 1.037 is unstable so I found my lowest stable SOC , and I changed CPU vrm to ultra fast response time in Digi+

I don't think I will bother trying 3533/3600 CL14 hopefully zen 2 will have a better imc so 3600/3733 cl14/15 will be stable on a x370 chipset.


----------



## hurricane28

elmor said:


> Hey guys, I've decided to discontinue my employment at Asus as of today. I realize that puts you guys in a worse position, but it's something I really felt was necessary. Primarily I want to focus more on product development and actual engineering instead of debugging endless issues. Hopefully I've been able to make your experience with our boards a little bit better. I'll still be around on the forums, just not dealing with product specific issues anymore. If you have any questions I'm always available through the PM function.
> 
> FYI: Last I heard PinnaclePi-1.0.0.6 BIOS releases are delayed and targeted for mid November.


I am sorry to hear that Elmor but i understand very well and i fully agree with you on this. 

I wish you all the best on your next career.


----------



## mtrai

@elmor Your support both official and unofficial was worth it weight in gold. You were the best the customer forward facing relations ASUS had even though it was not your official duties. You made ASUS seem better and did better then any "official" front facing representatives. Between losing you and the fact that ASUS decided to lock down bios modding...I will now look at competitors for motherboards


----------



## Syldon

elmor said:


> Hey guys, I've decided to discontinue my employment at Asus as of today. I realize that puts you guys in a worse position, but it's something I really felt was necessary. Primarily I want to focus more on product development and actual engineering instead of debugging endless issues. Hopefully I've been able to make your experience with our boards a little bit better. I'll still be around on the forums, just not dealing with product specific issues anymore. If you have any questions I'm always available through the PM function.
> 
> FYI: Last I heard PinnaclePi-1.0.0.6 BIOS releases are delayed and targeted for mid November.



I have never seen any board supplier employee offer the kind of support we have seen from you elmor. I dont think I am alone in wishing you the very best for your future, and would like to offer our thanks for the input we have received from you.


----------



## CeltPC

elmor said:


> Hey guys, I've decided to discontinue my employment at Asus as of today. I realize that puts you guys in a worse position, but it's something I really felt was necessary. Primarily I want to focus more on product development and actual engineering instead of debugging endless issues. Hopefully I've been able to make your experience with our boards a little bit better. I'll still be around on the forums, just not dealing with product specific issues anymore. If you have any questions I'm always available through the PM function.
> 
> FYI: Last I heard PinnaclePi-1.0.0.6 BIOS releases are delayed and targeted for mid November.


Elmor, I want to thank you so much for your dedicated support to we owners of Asus products. Your efforts have gone a long way to keeping me as an Asus user. While I am sorry to see you leave Asus, I really want to wish you the best and hope your next position is more to your liking. 

Your next employer will certainly be fortunate to have such a quality individual.


----------



## Zognarb

elmor said:


> Hey guys, I've decided to discontinue my employment at Asus as of today. I realize that puts you guys in a worse position, but it's something I really felt was necessary. Primarily I want to focus more on product development and actual engineering instead of debugging endless issues. Hopefully I've been able to make your experience with our boards a little bit better. I'll still be around on the forums, just not dealing with product specific issues anymore. If you have any questions I'm always available through the PM function.
> 
> FYI: Last I heard PinnaclePi-1.0.0.6 BIOS releases are delayed and targeted for mid November.


As someone that has been mostly lurking this thread since launch, thank you for going above and beyond. Even in the face of the snotty, entitled attitude from some people over this thread's history.

Your efforts have made the C6H by far one of the best boards I've used to date. It even eclipses the misty-eyed nostalgia I have for my old Abit NF7-S (RIP).

Good luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## rv8000

elmor said:


> Hey guys, I've decided to discontinue my employment at Asus as of today. I realize that puts you guys in a worse position, but it's something I really felt was necessary. Primarily I want to focus more on product development and actual engineering instead of debugging endless issues. Hopefully I've been able to make your experience with our boards a little bit better. I'll still be around on the forums, just not dealing with product specific issues anymore. If you have any questions I'm always available through the PM function.
> 
> FYI: Last I heard PinnaclePi-1.0.0.6 BIOS releases are delayed and targeted for mid November.


It's a sad day. Good luck with your future.

Guess there's no reason to purchase an ASUS motherboad now


----------



## mito1172

elmor said:


> Hey guys, I've decided to discontinue my employment at Asus as of today. I realize that puts you guys in a worse position, but it's something I really felt was necessary. Primarily I want to focus more on product development and actual engineering instead of debugging endless issues. Hopefully I've been able to make your experience with our boards a little bit better. I'll still be around on the forums, just not dealing with product specific issues anymore. If you have any questions I'm always available through the PM function.
> 
> FYI: Last I heard PinnaclePi-1.0.0.6 BIOS releases are delayed and targeted for mid November.


I'm sorry about your going. thanks for everything i will miss you. achievements


----------



## Kildar

elmor said:


> Hey guys, I've decided to discontinue my employment at Asus as of today. I realize that puts you guys in a worse position, but it's something I really felt was necessary. Primarily I want to focus more on product development and actual engineering instead of debugging endless issues. Hopefully I've been able to make your experience with our boards a little bit better. I'll still be around on the forums, just not dealing with product specific issues anymore. If you have any questions I'm always available through the PM function.
> 
> FYI: Last I heard PinnaclePi-1.0.0.6 BIOS releases are delayed and targeted for mid November.


Methinks Asus is going to be hard pressed to fill your shoes.


----------



## Amir007

Thanks Elmor & Good luck out there.


----------



## deags

Thanks for all the help/info/support Elmor, this will be my last ASUS board also.


----------



## nexxusty

Thanks Elmor.

We lose a BIG help to Asus boards with this.... They did not pay you enough for what you did, period. Shame.

Good luck in your endeavors!


----------



## elguero

Hi Elmor, thanks for all you did for us, and I wish the best of luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

elmor said:


> Hey guys, I've decided to discontinue my employment at Asus as of today. I realize that puts you guys in a worse position, but it's something I really felt was necessary. Primarily I want to focus more on product development and actual engineering instead of debugging endless issues. Hopefully I've been able to make your experience with our boards a little bit better. I'll still be around on the forums, just not dealing with product specific issues anymore. If you have any questions I'm always available through the PM function.
> 
> FYI: Last I heard PinnaclePi-1.0.0.6 BIOS releases are delayed and targeted for mid November.


THX for the Help desk 
So it means that we won't have new Asus Zen States? (v. 07 working OK, needs Apply when system starts then working OK along with P-States in BIOS)

If you can, give assets to someone else to continue Your great Work.


----------



## Yviena

Hmm seems some games do not like XFR2/PBO or variable clock speed, for example the game they are billions stutter heavily when balanced is used, high performance is better but fixed core clock in bios is the smoothest


----------



## TwoBeers

@elmor: Thanks for your support here and your patience. Wish you all the best with your new employment.


----------



## xcr89

Thanks for the great work and customer support you have provided for our motherboard's Elmor , to bad there will be no one in Asus to continue your work now, Asus shame on you for letting this guy go. They will def lose customers becouse there will be none out there to talk with now about our issues and what can be improved etc.


----------



## ITAngel

Is there much of a difference on the CH7 over the CH6? I love some of the feature that CH6 has over the CH7 but was curious if CH6 will be fine with a 2700X CPU.


----------



## Frikencio

ITAngel said:


> Is there much of a difference on the CH7 over the CH6? I love some of the feature that CH6 has over the CH7 but was curious if CH6 will be fine with a 2700X CPU.


C6H handles the 2700X perfeclty. I use it on Stock settings and balance power plan on Windows.
Permanent manual OC vs Stock auto XFR is almost the same on my system but with Auto settings and XFR I can get better single core performance and lower temperatures.
I found out that Auto is best for this CPU in my board.

Voltage: Auto
LLC: Auto
Performance Preset: Level 2 (XFR)
VSOC: 0.95V


----------



## tivook

elmor said:


> Hey guys, I've decided to discontinue my employment at Asus as of today. I realize that puts you guys in a worse position, but it's something I really felt was necessary. Primarily I want to focus more on product development and actual engineering instead of debugging endless issues. Hopefully I've been able to make your experience with our boards a little bit better. I'll still be around on the forums, just not dealing with product specific issues anymore. If you have any questions I'm always available through the PM function.
> 
> FYI: Last I heard PinnaclePi-1.0.0.6 BIOS releases are delayed and targeted for mid November.


Sad to see you go, but anyway please do tell which company you'll be working for so we know what to buy next time


----------



## Frikencio

ITAngel said:


> Is there much of a difference on the CH7 over the CH6? I love some of the feature that CH6 has over the CH7 but was curious if CH6 will be fine with a 2700X CPU.


This is a test run of 3DMark that shows the CPU speeds and usage.






Note: 

CPU Pump and Fan: Quiet
GPU Fan: Quiet

If you have enough cooling, you will get better results than the official chart:


----------



## finalheaven

elmor said:


> Hey guys, I've decided to discontinue my employment at Asus as of today. I realize that puts you guys in a worse position, but it's something I really felt was necessary. Primarily I want to focus more on product development and actual engineering instead of debugging endless issues. Hopefully I've been able to make your experience with our boards a little bit better. I'll still be around on the forums, just not dealing with product specific issues anymore. If you have any questions I'm always available through the PM function.
> 
> FYI: Last I heard PinnaclePi-1.0.0.6 BIOS releases are delayed and targeted for mid November.


We will miss you Elmor. Thank you for everything you have done above and beyond your job. I echo the sentiment of letting us know who you work for next, so that we can follow you to that company. 

With that said, I am really concerned about the bios updates for Crosshair VI now. Asus' websites still does not appear to have 6301 up (6201 being the latest).


----------



## MrXL

elmor said:


> Hey guys, I've decided to discontinue my employment at Asus as of today. I realize that puts you guys in a worse position, but it's something I really felt was necessary. Primarily I want to focus more on product development and actual engineering instead of debugging endless issues. Hopefully I've been able to make your experience with our boards a little bit better. I'll still be around on the forums, just not dealing with product specific issues anymore. If you have any questions I'm always available through the PM function.
> 
> FYI: Last I heard PinnaclePi-1.0.0.6 BIOS releases are delayed and targeted for mid November.


 Really sad to see you leave. You really added value to the end customer and made the whole Ryzen experience somewhat bearable  



Thanks for all the help and support you delivered!!! Hopefully ASUS is wise enough to fill up your position with a skilled person who also helps us.


Wish you all the best in your new job and in personal life !!!!


----------



## skline00

elmor: THANK YOU! You have always been a gentleman and very helpful to all on this forum.

Your new employer is very lucky to have someone of your caliber.


----------



## lagrange101

Bye @elmor, you have been an integral part on the CHVI / Ryzen experience for me - this thread really an example of proactive high level consumer care that add a very real value added to the physical product.

Frankly, I had some discussions with my business colleagues how to emulate such an approach for our products, specifically where we provide innovation that requires explanation and expert input for best use. This thread is really an amazing experiment how such an after-launch experience can work and provide competitive advantage. I can imagine that this work was often not the most exiting ones and must have had more than its fair measure of frustration and annoyance to all of us who shouted at you as substitute for a more tangible target - but I can assure you the "beta-bios culture" here was a unique experience in my 35+ years of playing around with Tech.

All the best - and looking forward to see you around.


----------



## lagrange101

Bye @elmor, you have been an integral part on the CHVI / Ryzen experience for me - this thread really an example of proactive high level consumer care that add a very real value added to the physical product.

Frankly, I had some discussions with my business colleagues how to emulate such an approach for our products, specifically where we provide innovation that requires explanation and expert input for best use. This thread is really an amazing experiment how such an after-launch experience can work and provide competitive advantage. I can imagine that this work was often not the most exiting ones and must have had more than its fair measure of frustration and annoyance to all of us who shouted at you as substitute for a more tangible target - but I can assure you the "beta-bios culture" here was a unique experience in my 35+ years of playing around with Tech.

All the best - and looking forward to see you around.


----------



## Damis

elmor said:


> Hey guys, I've decided to discontinue my employment at Asus as of today. I realize that puts you guys in a worse position, but it's something I really felt was necessary. Primarily I want to focus more on product development and actual engineering instead of debugging endless issues. Hopefully, I've been able to make your experience with our boards a little bit better. I'll still be around on the forums, just not dealing with product-specific issues anymore. If you have any questions I'm always available through the PM function.
> 
> FYI: Last I heard PinnaclePi-1.0.0.6 BIOS releases are delayed and targeted for mid-November.


Even though I was primarily only a passive member (not writing so much, reading a lot), you were the one who always got our backs with your excellent support.
Thank you for everything you have done for us. I wish you all the best in the future.


----------



## Manshonyagger

@elmor

Thanks for your support and my best wishes for you and your family.


----------



## skawster

@elmor

Good luck with your future employment and thank you for all the invaluable help.


----------



## Pimpmuckl

elmor said:


> Hey guys, I've decided to discontinue my employment at Asus as of today. I realize that puts you guys in a worse position, but it's something I really felt was necessary. Primarily I want to focus more on product development and actual engineering instead of debugging endless issues. Hopefully I've been able to make your experience with our boards a little bit better. I'll still be around on the forums, just not dealing with product specific issues anymore. If you have any questions I'm always available through the PM function.
> 
> FYI: Last I heard PinnaclePi-1.0.0.6 BIOS releases are delayed and targeted for mid November.


A bit sad but more than understandable. I'm sure I'm not the only person that had a much better experience simply because you were always trying really hard to be available for communication, not something you usually expect from a mobo manufacturer. Thank you for all your work!


----------



## BoMbY

elmor said:


> Hey guys, I've decided to discontinue my employment at Asus as of today. I realize that puts you guys in a worse position, but it's something I really felt was necessary. Primarily I want to focus more on product development and actual engineering instead of debugging endless issues. Hopefully I've been able to make your experience with our boards a little bit better. I'll still be around on the forums, just not dealing with product specific issues anymore. If you have any questions I'm always available through the PM function.


Good for you, bad for us. Guess now there is no reason left to recommend Asus over others, I just wish companies like them would realize how import direct contact to the customers can be. You shouldn't feel bad for looking for something else, and I wish you all the best.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

I've got 2 configs which are clocked at 3.9ghz stable after hours of P95

Which would you choose?

3.9ghz 1.35v auto LLC 

Or

3.9ghz 1.325v LLC 2

The second option seems cooler. But in BF1 the first option can spike to 70c sometimes and average out at 54c. This is the only thing that goes so high, even prime doesn't get that high! It seems to isolated to that game, other frostbyte games don't do that

Just a bit unsure which config is better for life of chip etc seen some stories about LLC that are concerning but don't know if LLC 2 would cause issues.

Thanks


----------



## HeroofTime

@Sideways2k I would personally choose the latter option in your situation. I hate leaving things on auto if I know how they work and what they do. You're running lower voltages anyways, and you just stated that things are running cooler with that latter configuration. If it's truly stable, keep the latter setup in my opinion.


----------



## stewwy

New Bios up today on asus bios 1002

and elmor, all the best


----------



## Dbsjej56464

HeroofTime said:


> @Sideways2k I would personally choose the latter option in your situation. I hate leaving things on auto if I know how they work and what they do. You're running lower voltages anyways, and you just stated that things are running cooler with that latter configuration. If it's truly stable, keep the latter setup in my opinion.


Thanks for your input! I agree it seems better! 
@stewwy where is this bios? I don't see it on the ASUS site?! Elmor said mid November


----------



## Sentinela

Well my 1800x at 4.0ghz 1.387v playing bf1 has spikes to 72c, averages 60c. AFAIK its perfectly safe

I'm new to this thread, but i've seen the effort to help everyone @elmor did! Thx @elmor, God bless you on your next job!


----------



## stewwy

https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VII-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/

bios is there at least when you check with win 10 64bit as your OS


----------



## mito1172

stewwy said:


> New Bios up today on asus bios 1002
> 
> and elmor, all the best


Where is the new bios? No official website


----------



## stewwy

oops I'm an idiot that was for the ch7


----------



## The Sandman

stewwy said:


> https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VII-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> bios is there at least when you check with win 10 64bit as your OS


For the CHVII


----------



## mito1172

stewwy said:


> https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VII-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> bios is there at least when you check with win 10 64bit as your OS


This is ROG CROSSHAIR VII HERO our ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO


----------



## Sentinela

mito1172 said:


> This is ROG CROSSHAIR VII HERO our ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO


VII


----------



## mito1172

Sentinela said:


> VII


yes I know. VII


----------



## nexxusty

stewwy said:


> oops I'm an idiot that was for the ch7


Good one bro.

You got me all hyped. You suck.


----------



## gupsterg

Sideways2k said:


> I've got 2 configs which are clocked at 3.9ghz stable after hours of P95
> 
> Which would you choose?
> 
> 3.9ghz 1.35v auto LLC
> 
> Or
> 
> 3.9ghz 1.325v LLC 2
> 
> The second option seems cooler. But in BF1 the first option can spike to 70c sometimes and average out at 54c. This is the only thing that goes so high, even prime doesn't get that high! It seems to isolated to that game, other frostbyte games don't do that
> 
> Just a bit unsure which config is better for life of chip etc seen some stories about LLC that are concerning but don't know if LLC 2 would cause issues.
> 
> Thanks


Ryzen temperature sensor doesn't really do averaging, so you may find at x point in x testing it peaked higher than another run of same test.



ITAngel said:


> Is there much of a difference on the CH7 over the CH6? I love some of the feature that CH6 has over the CH7 but was curious if CH6 will be fine with a 2700X CPU.


I'd say the C6H is better for 4 dimms, support and personally really see no real reason to keep C7H.

The C7H is better if Precision Boost Overdrive. Not because of VRM difference. As PBO feature is officially supported on X470, you can use Ryzen Master in OS to set up a PBO. In UEFI you have "Scalar" override setting, which relaxes FIT voltage control, you do not have access to this on C6H UEFI; you still have access to other settings in regard to PBO.

The other thing is the C7H has larger BIOS chip, as to it's relevance to us, it may not be much, see this link.

The ProbeIt belt points are improved for use with DMM on C7H, but TBH I can get on fine with the ones on C6H.

After taking all into account I'm selling my C7H and keeping C6H for use with 2700X. If I sell the C6H I stand to lose ~£100, which I see no point in, when it actually is a better board for me.


----------



## voreo

Happy trails @elmor 

Guess ill give another company a try, but probably not till am5 XD
Not someone who can afford the luxury of updating every 2-3 years, lol


----------



## Jackalito

elmor said:


> Hey guys, I've decided to discontinue my employment at Asus as of today. I realize that puts you guys in a worse position, but it's something I really felt was necessary. Primarily I want to focus more on product development and actual engineering instead of debugging endless issues. Hopefully I've been able to make your experience with our boards a little bit better. I'll still be around on the forums, just not dealing with product specific issues anymore. If you have any questions I'm always available through the PM function.
> 
> FYI: Last I heard PinnaclePi-1.0.0.6 BIOS releases are delayed and targeted for mid November.



Thank you, elmor, for everything you've done for the community over the last years. You did make a difference, a huge one. I wish you good luck in whatever future endeavors and employments you pursue. You'll be greatly missed by many of us. Thank you, sincerely!


----------



## Sentinela

Guys, i've moved my GPU to vertical position, on H500P. Is there any real danger of doing so? Like vibration, even thou the GPU is tight pretty hard?


----------



## BigT

Sentinela said:


> Guys, i've moved my GPU to vertical position, on H500P. Is there any real danger of doing so? Like vibration, even thou the GPU is tight pretty hard?


There is no danger for the card. It will be secure and vibrations won't be an issue. Infact vertical GPU mounting eliminates GPU sag. The only problem you could run in to is slightly higher GPU temps depending on the GPU. The two additional vertical slots in the H500p are close to the glass and can limit airflow. As long as your GPU temps look good you have nothing to worry about. I did a vertical GPU mount in my PC011 Dynamic, using the cooler Master vertical GPU kit that takes the place of your 7 expansion slots. My temps are fantastic but there is alot of space between the card and the glass.


----------



## Sentinela

BigT said:


> There is no danger for the card. It will be secure and vibrations won't be an issue. Infact vertical GPU mounting eliminates GPU sag. The only problem you could run in to is slightly higher GPU temps depending on the GPU. The two additional vertical slots in the H500p are close to the glass and can limit airflow. As long as your GPU temps look good you have nothing to worry about. I did a vertical GPU mount in my PC011 Dynamic, using the cooler Master vertical GPU kit that takes the place of your 7 expansion slots. My temps are fantastic but there is alot of space between the card and the glass.


Yes, just gaming on it right now, custom fan curve (i use headset, so no worries about fan noise at all). Seeing 62c while gaming. Card is a Strix 1080ti. I was just curious about any potentional problems, but it seens fine. Well, it looks amazing lol


----------



## Zamoldac

Anybody else had issue going to 6301 or 0001?
Tried them both with no success, bios flashback - led stays solid after the three blinks and UEFI freezes after I confirm the read action over the files.
Current bios is 9920 (yes I know it's old).


----------



## CarnageHimura

Zamoldac said:


> Anybody else had issue going to 6301 or 0001?
> Tried them both with no success, bios flashback - led stays solid after the three blinks and UEFI freezes after I confirm the read action over the files.
> Current bios is 9920 (yes I know it's old).


You need to jump between versions, I had the same Issue, and resolved it upgrading to an intermediate version


----------



## BigT

Zamoldac said:


> Anybody else had issue going to 6301 or 0001?
> Tried them both with no success, bios flashback - led stays solid after the three blinks and UEFI freezes after I confirm the read action over the files.
> Current bios is 9920 (yes I know it's old).


I think you might need to do an incremental update. Like 6003 then 6201. I think someone else ran in to that as well.


----------



## BigT

CarnageHimura said:


> Zamoldac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody else had issue going to 6301 or 0001?
> Tried them both with no success, bios flashback - led stays solid after the three blinks and UEFI freezes after I confirm the read action over the files.
> Current bios is 9920 (yes I know it's old).
> 
> 
> 
> You need to jump between versions, I had the same Issue, and resolved it upgrading to an intermediate version
Click to expand...

LOL, I didn't see you responded already, didn't scroll down far enough.


----------



## elmor

Thank you for the heartwarming comments guys, it really means a lot.


----------



## BigT

elmor said:


> Thank you for the heartwarming comments guys, it really means a lot.


I am sad to see you go. Every company should have someone like you. Someone who cares about the work they do, and the people they do business with. It's truly rare to come across someone like yourself. You made a difference. I wish you the best in your next journey.


----------



## HeroofTime

@elmor ASUS's products are worth much less now than what they were under your support for the public. It's pretty obvious what you mean by debugging endless issues. I'm sure it held you back from growing personally having to constantly fix what should've been done right the first time around. Anyways, I hope the best for you. God bless you.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

elmor said:


> Hey guys, I've decided to discontinue my employment at Asus as of today. I realize that puts you guys in a worse position, but it's something I really felt was necessary. Primarily I want to focus more on product development and actual engineering instead of debugging endless issues. Hopefully I've been able to make your experience with our boards a little bit better. I'll still be around on the forums, just not dealing with product specific issues anymore. If you have any questions I'm always available through the PM function.
> 
> FYI: Last I heard PinnaclePi-1.0.0.6 BIOS releases are delayed and targeted for mid November.


We all thank you for your effort bud ! :thumb:


----------



## oile

elmor said:


> Thank you for the heartwarming comments guys, it really means a lot.


IMHO You deserve every best wish that can be wished for how much you helped here 

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Yviena

I'm thinking about replacing my C6H with a C7H, is there a big difference in ram stability between these two?

As I see most people that have achieved 3600+ ram use x470 motherboards.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Yviena said:


> I'm thinking about replacing my C6H with a C7H, is there a big difference in ram stability between these two?
> 
> As I see most people that have achieved 3600+ ram use x470 motherboards.


I'd honestly wait a few more months till X570 boards are a thing.

It is a sidegrade at best and this late into 2nd gen it seems a bit pointless. We are talking single digits gains at best.


----------



## Yviena

Sideways2k said:


> Yviena said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about replacing my C6H with a C7H, is there a big difference in ram stability between these two?
> 
> As I see most people that have achieved 3600+ ram use x470 motherboards.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd honestly wait a few more months till X570 boards are a thing.
> 
> It is a sidegrade at best and this late into 2nd gen it seems a bit pointless. We are talking single digits gains at best.
Click to expand...

Good point I forgot that x570 will be released in some months, I should probably get a 3700x first, hopefully improved imc in ryzen 2 should enable 3600+ even for x370 boards.


----------



## Valka814

Can we expect better boot times form a later bios? A cold boot takes around 36-38 sec to windows for me, much slower than my last 3 MB.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Yviena said:


> I'm thinking about replacing my C6H with a C7H, is there a big difference in ram stability between these two?
> 
> As I see most people that have achieved 3600+ ram use x470 motherboards.


Yup, my RAM running like a dream at 3600 on this x470. Didn't need much fiddling with it either.


----------



## Elloquin

Crosshair VI Hero Bios 6201
1800X @ 4.0 1.4v BIOS LLC2
D.O.C.P standard 3200
4 x 8GB Team Dark Pro 3200 14 14 14 31 1T 
1.35v Bios also 1.35v set in advanced for boot voltage.
SMT off

There may be a few other settings I can look later if anyone wants to know. All settings are manual.


----------



## Sentinela

Elloquin said:


> Crosshair VI Hero Bios 6201
> 1800X @ 4.0 1.4v BIOS LLC2
> D.O.C.P standard 3200
> 4 x 8GB Team Dark Pro 3200 14 14 14 31 1T
> 1.35v Bios also 1.35v set in advanced for boot voltage.
> SMT off
> 
> There may be a few other settings I can look later if anyone wants to know. All settings are manual.


Just curious, why do you keep SMT disabled?


----------



## CarnageHimura

At this time, as a totally OC Noob, I think I really can't take my ram's to 3200 on the most recent BIOS version, back in the days of 3502 BIOS, with @Ramad's help, I achieved a super stable 3.8Ghz on my 1600x and 3200Mhz on my F4-3200C16D-16GTZB, I even keep my profile saved, and if I return to 3502 it work's like charm, but after that I've tried the same configuration, Configuring only the D.O.C.P profile to 3200, using the Ryzen Ram Calculator parameters, and nothing works, I'm using it with default speeds and BIOS at this time, I think I will return to 3502 until I can buy a 3700x the next year as was my original plan, and then cry again, jejeje.


----------



## Elloquin

Sentinela said:


> Just curious, why do you keep SMT disabled?


From what I read it doesn't just adjust core frequencies but also ram frequencies.


----------



## ZeNch

CarnageHimura said:


> At this time, as a totally OC Noob, I think I really can't take my ram's to 3200 on the most recent BIOS version, back in the days of 3502 BIOS, with @Ramad's help, I achieved a super stable 3.8Ghz on my 1600x and 3200Mhz on my F4-3200C16D-16GTZB, I even keep my profile saved, and if I return to 3502 it work's like charm, but after that I've tried the same configuration, Configuring only the D.O.C.P profile to 3200, using the Ryzen Ram Calculator parameters, and nothing works, I'm using it with default speeds and BIOS at this time, I think I will return to 3502 until I can buy a 3700x the next year as was my original plan, and then cry again, jejeje.


Same ram here, what settings do you use? Can you upload a txt or images? (Not bios profile, i have other mother)


----------



## Elloquin

CarnageHimura said:


> At this time, as a totally OC Noob, I think I really can't take my ram's to 3200 on the most recent BIOS version, back in the days of 3502 BIOS, with @Ramad's help, I achieved a super stable 3.8Ghz on my 1600x and 3200Mhz on my F4-3200C16D-16GTZB, I even keep my profile saved, and if I return to 3502 it work's like charm, but after that I've tried the same configuration, Configuring only the D.O.C.P profile to 3200, using the Ryzen Ram Calculator parameters, and nothing works, I'm using it with default speeds and BIOS at this time, I think I will return to 3502 until I can buy a 3700x the next year as was my original plan, and then cry again, jejeje.


Can you explain what doesn't work? I had similar issues. I ran Bios 3502 and set D.O.C.P and it "worked". This BIOS all I changed was disabling SMT and Manually set the BOOT voltage (this is DIFFERENT from ram voltage.)If you look at the screen shot you can see in HWMON at boot up which is what the low numbers are from since I booted and then immediately started testing. The ram voltage drops below 1.35 that may be causing training errors that allow you to boot but not be stable.


----------



## CarnageHimura

ZeNch said:


> Same ram here, what settings do you use? Can you upload a txt or images? (Not bios profile, i have other mother)


I don't have on text the configuration, but, let me go back home and made the BIOS downgrade and I'll send the config on text.


----------



## Elloquin

ZeNch said:


> Same ram here, what settings do you use? Can you upload a txt or images? (Not bios profile, i have other mother)


Like I said and I will check again later, all I had to set was D.O.C.P, Disable SMT, set ram voltage to the spec 1.35v, and the BOOT voltage for the ram at spec 1.35.


----------



## ZeNch

CarnageHimura said:


> ZeNch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same ram here, what settings do you use? Can you upload a txt or images? (Not bios profile, i have other mother)
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have on text the configuration, but, let me go back home and made the BIOS downgrade and I'll send the config on text.
Click to expand...

Thank you very much.

If you use one or more settings in "Auto" can send me a image of RTC (ram timming checker) The latest version show much data.


----------



## MosterMenu

Elloquin said:


> From what I read it doesn't just adjust core frequencies but also ram frequencies.


Multithreading, You turn it off because you 'read it doesn't just adjust core frequencies but also ram frequencies" 



░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▄▄███▄▄▄░▄▄██▄░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░██▀███████████████▀▀▄█░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░█▀▄▀▀▄██████████████▄░░█░░░░░
░░░░░░░█▀▀░▄██████████████▄█▀░░▀▄░░░░
░░░░░▄▀░░░▀▀▄████████████████▄░░░█░░░
░░░░░▀░░░░▄███▀░░███▄████░████░░░░▀▄░
░░░▄▀░░░░▄████░░▀▀░▀░░░░░░██░▀▄░░░░▀▄
░▄▀░░░░░▄▀▀██▀░░░░░▄░░▀▄░░██░░░▀▄░░░░
█░░░░░█▀░░░██▄░░░░░▀▀█▀░░░█░░░░░░█░░░
█░░░▄▀░░░░░░██░░░░░▀██▀░░█▀▄░░░░░░▀▀▀
▀▀▀▀░▄▄▄▄▄▄▀▀░█░░░░░░░░░▄█░░█▀▀▀▀▀█░░
░░░░█░░░▀▀░░░░░░▀▄░░░▄▄██░░░█░░░░░▀▄░
░░░░█░░░░░░░░░░░░█▄▀▀▀▀▀█░░░█░░░░░░█░
░░░░▀░░░░░░░░░░░░░▀░░░░▀░░░░▀░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░


----------



## Elloquin

MosterMenu said:


> Multithreading, You turn it off because you 'read it doesn't just adjust core frequencies but also ram frequencies"
> 
> 
> 
> ░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
> ░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▄▄███▄▄▄░▄▄██▄░░░░░░░
> ░░░░░░░░░██▀███████████████▀▀▄█░░░░░░
> ░░░░░░░░█▀▄▀▀▄██████████████▄░░█░░░░░
> ░░░░░░░█▀▀░▄██████████████▄█▀░░▀▄░░░░
> ░░░░░▄▀░░░▀▀▄████████████████▄░░░█░░░
> ░░░░░▀░░░░▄███▀░░███▄████░████░░░░▀▄░
> ░░░▄▀░░░░▄████░░▀▀░▀░░░░░░██░▀▄░░░░▀▄
> ░▄▀░░░░░▄▀▀██▀░░░░░▄░░▀▄░░██░░░▀▄░░░░
> █░░░░░█▀░░░██▄░░░░░▀▀█▀░░░█░░░░░░█░░░
> █░░░▄▀░░░░░░██░░░░░▀██▀░░█▀▄░░░░░░▀▀▀
> ▀▀▀▀░▄▄▄▄▄▄▀▀░█░░░░░░░░░▄█░░█▀▀▀▀▀█░░
> ░░░░█░░░▀▀░░░░░░▀▄░░░▄▄██░░░█░░░░░▀▄░
> ░░░░█░░░░░░░░░░░░█▄▀▀▀▀▀█░░░█░░░░░░█░
> ░░░░▀░░░░░░░░░░░░░▀░░░░▀░░░░▀░░░░░░░░
> ░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░


Well disabling that setting does NOT actually turn off multi threading. If you look at the picture you can see multi threading is actually ON. Something else is going on with that setting. The BIOS also says something along the lines of it changing BCLK which will in turn change the set speed of the ram. I am not a fan of playing with BCLK above 100. All I know at this point is AUTO causes issues. I have never set it to Enabled becase of the issues that I read were being reported.


----------



## HeroofTime

So, should you have SMT on Enabled or Auto? I remember reading some reviewer's notes on that setting, and they stated that enabling it caused them to have issues. I vaguely remember exactly what happened, but I've always wondered about that setting too.


----------



## Elloquin

HeroofTime said:


> So, should you have SMT on Enabled or Auto? I remember reading some reviewer's notes on that setting, and they stated that enabling it caused them to have issues. I vaguely remember exactly what happened, but I've always wondered about that setting too.


To be totally honest at this point I am not sure lol. I mean Mostermenu isn't wrong. In theory turning that setting off should have windows reporting 8 cores and 8 threads. I haven't used AMD in a long time (1100t days). Then again SMT isn't actually hyper threading either. I plan on running the same exact test again tonight. This time I will do it with SMT on AUTO and on Disabled and see what happens. I'll pop open a task manager window as well this time.


----------



## skawster

Hey guys recently got a Crosshair VI with a 1700 (non-x), waiting for the WC parts to arrive so I tinkered with the memory, I bought the G.skill F4-3200C15 16GB kit (was 50 EUR cheaper than the C14). So far with the 6301 UEFI I am able to achieve 3400mhz 14-14-14-28-42 @ 1.45v, what finally got me stable was setting VPPMEM @ 2.525v and CLDO @915, I am able to run HCI 200% haven't tried more. CPU is sitting at 3.8 ghz with 1.33v.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Excuse me guy's I totally forgot and didn't find the option for export BIOS configuration as TXT (._. )


----------



## tivook

Elloquin said:


> To be totally honest at this point I am not sure lol. I mean Mostermenu isn't wrong. In theory turning that setting off should have windows reporting 8 cores and 8 threads. I haven't used AMD in a long time (1100t days). Then again SMT isn't actually hyper threading either. I plan on running the same exact test again tonight. This time I will do it with SMT on AUTO and on Disabled and see what happens. I'll pop open a task manager window as well this time.


Please do share the results with us. I tried disabling SMT for a while and some programs felt a bit snappier, dunno if it's placebo or not or if these programs work better with fewer threads.


----------



## varyak

Hyper-Threading is Intels SMT implementation.


Disabling it will obviously reduce the threads, as would disabling HT on an Intel platform.


Some Games/Softwares MIGHT run better, because of bad scheduling of the threads (Using both threads of core 0 has worse performance than using one thread on two different cores)


----------



## Pimpmuckl

Elloquin said:


> Well disabling that setting does NOT actually turn off multi threading. If you look at the picture you can see multi threading is actually ON. Something else is going on with that setting. The BIOS also says something along the lines of it changing BCLK which will in turn change the set speed of the ram. I am not a fan of playing with BCLK above 100. All I know at this point is AUTO causes issues. I have never set it to Enabled becase of the issues that I read were being reported.


Yes it does. SMT is AMD's multi threading.


----------



## The Sandman

CarnageHimura said:


> Excuse me guy's I totally forgot and didn't find the option for export BIOS configuration as TXT (._. )



Under User Profiles at the very bottom hit Ctrl +F2 to save bios to text file

be sure to name the file and hit enter when saving! :thumb:


----------



## CarnageHimura

The Sandman said:


> Under User Profiles at the very bottom hit Ctrl +F2 to save bios to text file
> 
> be sure to name the file and hit enter when saving! :thumb:


Thank you! I thinked that only makes a new profile, then I'll do it on the afternoon, just wait a little more @ZeNch jejeje


----------



## skawster

Wow the forums really are buggy as hell! Anyways I was meaning to ask if anyone had experience being stable @ 3400 14-14-14 or similar while 3466 15-15-15 is totally unstable even with higher voltages and looser secondary timings? Its a 1700 so maybe the 1-gen MC can't handle more than 3400?


----------



## Timur Born

elmor said:


> Thank you for the heartwarming comments guys, it really means a lot.


Good success and thanks for the all the efforts!

I just came here to check which Z390 boards you might be involved in so that I would get just that board, including the direct access to you at Asus. Seems like I am more free in my choice now. Bad for obvious reasons, good because Asus decided to keep the Thunderbold header off most of its boards and thus limits my choices anyway.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

skawster said:


> Wow the forums really are buggy as hell! Anyways I was meaning to ask if anyone had experience being stable @ 3400 14-14-14 or similar while 3466 15-15-15 is totally unstable even with higher voltages and looser secondary timings? Its a 1700 so maybe the 1-gen MC can't handle more than 3400?


Problem is to surpass 70ns and lower LLT on 1st Gen
Not MHz alone.
Im Stable on 3500MHz CL16-17-17-17 36 54 1T GD SOC 1.155v DRAM at 1.48v it's around 70ns ballpark 
I can't go lower than 69.5ns


----------



## mtrai

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Problem is to surpass 70ns and lower LLT on 1st Gen
> Not MHz alone.
> Im Stable on 3500MHz CL16-17-17-17 36 54 1T GD SOC 1.155v DRAM at 1.48v it's around 70ns ballpark
> I can't go lower than 69.5ns


Hmm not sure where your issues lies but something is off in your settings somewhere.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

mtrai said:


> Hmm not sure where your issues lies but something is off in your settings somewhere.


Can you share your settings please? 62ns is impressive! Is that rock solid stable?


----------



## mtrai

Sideways2k said:


> Can you share your settings please? 62ns is impressive! Is that rock solid stable?


Yeah it was rock solid. Don't have my bios readout saved for that...and right now my 1700x is on my desk, I have my 2700x in. Let me run it on my 2700X Though my ram is clocked slightly higher as I am working up. Also note this is on the C7H WiFi board with beta bios 1101 with AGESA 1.0.0.6 Will edit when I have the screenshot done. Though I am still using the same timings as I did with the 1700X PE lvl 3, Bias of CB 11.5 Power Down Mode disable (ram setting improves ram latency at the cost of disable power saving of the ram) 

Ryzen Timing Checker cannot read the info in the top until updated for AGESA 1.0.0.6

Also please see my CPU-Z valadation: https://valid.x86.fr/mpqsew

https://valid.x86.fr/bench/mpqsew

/edit had to remove some info in the screenshot


----------



## maxrealliti

I mean, everything is interesting when they fix it so that the BIOS and Windows can see the acceleration on the bus? when the faults with the fans are corrected, the delays will be reduced and finally the bios will be brought to the end the last bios with more or less performance characteristics is 1701 all asus dead ?? power is exhausted


----------



## Nighthog

skawster said:


> Wow the forums really are buggy as hell! Anyways I was meaning to ask if anyone had experience being stable @ 3400 14-14-14 or similar while 3466 15-15-15 is totally unstable even with higher voltages and looser secondary timings? Its a 1700 so maybe the 1-gen MC can't handle more than 3400?


More speeds is much possible in 1st Gen Ryzen. You usually have to be a little sketchy on SoC voltage though. 

Been testing 3800Mhz but can't push enough voltage on this board of mine to test for errors running that but it's 'game stable'.


3733Mhz Stable:


----------



## hurricane28

Nighthog said:


> More speeds is much possible in 1st Gen Ryzen. You usually have to be a little sketchy on SoC voltage though.
> 
> Been testing 3800Mhz but can't push enough voltage on this board of mine to test for errors running that but it's 'game stable'.
> 
> 
> 3733Mhz Stable:


Nice frequency man but its little slow, my 3466 MHz setting does that same test is less than half that time. 
Try disabling your Virus scanner man, you don't need it anyway on Windows 10 as windows defender is adequate.


----------



## BLUuuE

hurricane28 said:


> Nice frequency man but its little slow, my 3466 MHz setting does that same test is less than half that time.
> Try disabling your Virus scanner man, you don't need it anyway on Windows 10 as windows defender is adequate.


They're using 32GB but you're using 16GB so obviously it'd take them twice as long...


----------



## CarnageHimura

@ZeNch this is my 3.8 & 3200 config fot BIOS 3501:



Spoiler



[2018/11/06 19:05:52]
Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [5]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Manual]
> FID [152]
> DID [8]
Performance Bias [None]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
- CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.10000]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.10000]
DRAM Voltage [1.38000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [1.92000]
1.05V SB Voltage [1.10000]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [3]
DRAM CAS# Latency [15]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [17]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [17]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [17]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [21]
Trc [54]
TrrdS [4]
TrrdL [5]
Tfaw [20]
TwtrS [3]
TwtrL [7]
Twr [14]
Trcpage [1]
TrdrdScl [2]
TwrwrScl [2]
Trfc [416]
Trfc2 [256]
Trfc4 [176]
Tcwl [14]
Trtp [7]
Trdwr [7]
Twrrd [1]
TwrwrSc [1]
TwrwrSd [6]
TwrwrDd [6]
TrdrdSc [1]
TrdrdSd [4]
TrdrdDd [4]
Tcke [1]
ProcODT [60 ohm]
Cmd2T [2T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [RZQ/1]
RttWr [RZQ/3]
RttPark [RZQ/1]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [0]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [0]
MemCkeSetup_SM [0]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
VTTDDR Voltage [0.69300]
VPP_MEM Voltage [2.50000]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [0.50000]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [0.50000]
VDDP Voltage [0.72000]
VDDP Standby Voltage [0.72000]
1.8V Standby Voltage [2.00000]
CPU 3.3v AUX [3.60000]
2.5V SB Voltage [2.60000]
DRAM R1 Tune [40]
DRAM R2 Tune [40]
DRAM R3 Tune [40]
DRAM R4 Tune [40]
PCIE Tune R1 [Disabled]
PCIE Tune R2 [Disabled]
PCIE Tune R3 [40]
PLL Tune R1 [Disabled]
PLL reference voltage [0]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Enabled]
Clock Amplitude [Normal]
CLDO VDDP voltage [822]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
CPU Current Capability [100%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
CPU Voltage Frequency [400]
CPU Power Duty Control [Extreme]
CPU Power Phase Control [Optimized]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
VDDSOC Current Capability [100%]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
DRAM Current Capability [120%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Optimized]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.38000]
Security Device Support [Enable]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Auto]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Enabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 0 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 1 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 2 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 3 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 4 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 5 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 6 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 7 Enable [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Last State]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Enabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
When system is in working state [On]
In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [SSD 480G]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
SanDisk [Auto]
HL-DT-STDVDRAM GP30NB20 1.01 [Auto]
USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Auto]
USB3_6 [Auto]
USB3_7 [Auto]
USB3_8 [Auto]
USB3_9 [Auto]
USB3_10 [Auto]
USB2_11 [Auto]
USB2_12 [Auto]
USB2_13 [Auto]
USB2_14 [Auto]
USB_15 [Auto]
USB_16 [Auto]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Ignore]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [Disabled]
W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Silent]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Silent]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Silent]
OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Auto]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 4 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 5 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 2 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 3 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Disabled]
Boot Logo Display [Auto]
POST Delay Time [3 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Disabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [UEFI driver first]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name [3.8 Stable]
Save to Profile [1]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


----------



## skawster

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Problem is to surpass 70ns and lower LLT on 1st Gen
> Not MHz alone.
> Im Stable on 3500MHz CL16-17-17-17 36 54 1T GD SOC 1.155v DRAM at 1.48v it's around 70ns ballpark
> I can't go lower than 69.5ns


I'm sorry if I'm not getting this right, but you're saying once latency goes >70ns 1-gen is unstable?



mtrai said:


> Hmm not sure where your issues lies but something is off in your settings somewhere.


Wow that's really impressive, basically same timings as I have but @ 3600, the voltages are low too!


----------



## Fanu

FAST timings from ryzen dram calc work fine for 3200MHz (14-14-14-28 1T)

anything above that is unstable for me 

even 3266MHz will cause system instability - we seriously need new AGESA (either that, or X370 isnt capable of reaching more, even with b-die ram)


----------



## tivook

Fanu said:


> FAST timings from ryzen dram calc work fine for 3200MHz (14-14-14-28 1T)
> 
> anything above that is unstable for me
> 
> even 3266MHz will cause system instability - we seriously need new AGESA (either that, or X370 isnt capable of reaching more, even with b-die ram)



It's better if the new AGESA takes a long time to arrive because hopefully it will be of good quality right away.

I prefer that than to have to plow through 10 beta bios releases just because the initial one was rushed.


----------



## Fanu

well now that elmor is gone and there is no one to directly communicate issues to asus dev team, I dont have much hope (do any asus employees even give a rats ass in regards to what gets posted on their official forum?)

even with elmor on board, asus is behind the curve with only AGESA 1.0.0.2 support (while 1.0.0.7 will be released soon)

once Zen2 is out, we will probably have a major BIOS release for X370 motherboards - until then, I dont have much hope that asus will release decent BIOS


----------



## Azghul

yeah, but it would be nice to get a due date. Friends of mine have other boards with newer AGESA and they have not only improved stability in the OS, they also have a lot of improved stability in games etc.


----------



## SpecChum

Fanu said:


> well now that elmor is gone and there is no one to directly communicate issues to asus dev team, I dont have much hope (do any asus employees even give a rats ass in regards to what gets posted on their official forum?)
> 
> even with elmor on board, asus is behind the curve with only AGESA 1.0.0.2 support (while 1.0.0.7 will be released soon)
> 
> once Zen2 is out, we will probably have a major BIOS release for X370 motherboards - until then, I dont have much hope that asus will release decent BIOS


I'm tempted by Zen2, but dubious about using the board for it.

I suspect it will work but will it be missing some key features?


----------



## Fanu

SpecChum said:


> I'm tempted by Zen2, but dubious about using the board for it.
> 
> I suspect it will work but will it be missing some key features?


I doubt there will be any major features missing
even with 2xxx series, biggest features like PBO and XFR2 work on X370 chipset


----------



## gupsterg

SpecChum said:


> I'm tempted by Zen2, but dubious about using the board for it.
> 
> I suspect it will work but will it be missing some key features?


Currently have C7H on ebay, as I found only 2 features the C6H lacked vs it. These could be classed by another as key; I do not.

i) Ryzen Master did not allow Precision Boost Override settings as not "officially supported chipset".
ii) Precision Boost Override in UEFI menu AMD CBS did not have Scalar override to relax FIT voltage control.

I'm hoping to use next gen Ryzen on C6H.


----------



## konjiki7

Sideways2k said:


> What voltages are you running compared to the 1700?
> 
> How are you finding the performance compared to first gen? I'm patiently waiting for 7nm!


My 1700 was at 1.39 and when I locked the 2700x at 1.2 and 4ghz it was still a bit hotter...(When set to auto w/ coreboost it would peak at 1.43) The 2700x does perform a bit better in most games I play similar frame rates just less stutters and dropped frames. I don't really notice any difference in blender and my video and photo editing apps.

My 2700x will see 4.35 on about 4 cores with the rest hovering at 4.1 or 4.2. 

I was waiting for 7nm too but a good deal came up that I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Pimpmuckl

Fanu said:


> FAST timings from ryzen dram calc work fine for 3200MHz (14-14-14-28 1T)
> 
> anything above that is unstable for me
> 
> even 3266MHz will cause system instability - we seriously need new AGESA (either that, or X370 isnt capable of reaching more, even with b-die ram)


It might just really be the IMC not being that great on your chip.

AGESA version doesn't always imply better memory support for every chip under the sun.


----------



## Nighthog

I can mention I need around 1.300V for 3733Mhz IMC speed. 
And for the testing I was doing 3800Mhz needed max my board could do to even manage a few minutes of stress, that was 1.400V.

Though this board has super crappy VRM and droops voltage like crazy so any better board would do with much less. And I have Ryzen launch date cpu... 
Just having fun with this thing beating it to crap, but it keeps running.


----------



## The Stilt

Ryzen Timing Checker 1.05

https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-timing-checker/

- Added an alternative code path required by PinnaclePI 1.0.0.6 AGESA.
- Added APOB NVC parsing support for Threadripper with Firmware TPM (fTPM) active.
- Disabled APOB NVC parsing for MCM4 Threadripper SKUs (2970WX & 2990WX) due to the piggyback structure of the CPU.

I'm pulling the plug after this version.
So no support for upcoming hardware, or even bug fixes.

Due to the fact that AMD is still unable (or unwilling) to provide a proper hardware access method to acquire the information RTC is displaying, maintaining the app has become a burden.
Since RTC has to rely on unofficial (and unorthodox) methods to acquire the displayed information, its functionality can be broken by even a single change AMD makes to the AGESA stack.
Trying to constantly reverse engineer the changes made by AMD, while maintaining the support for older software stack versions at the same time isn't very feasible at all.

I certainly hope that the memory controller of Zen 2 have no relation to the one used in OG Ryzens...


----------



## oile

The Stilt said:


> Ryzen Timing Checker 1.05
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-timing-checker/
> 
> - Added an alternative code path required by PinnaclePI 1.0.0.6 AGESA.
> - Added APOB NVC parsing support for Threadripper with Firmware TPM (fTPM) active.
> - Disabled APOB NVC parsing for MCM4 Threadripper SKUs (2970WX & 2990WX) due to the piggyback structure of the CPU.
> 
> I'm pulling the plug after this version.
> So no support for upcoming hardware, or even bug fixes.
> 
> Due to the fact that AMD is still unable (or unwilling) to provide a proper hardware access method to acquire the information RTC is displaying, maintaining the app has become a burden.
> Since RTC has to rely on unofficial (and unorthodox) methods to acquire the displayed information, its functionality can be broken by even a single change AMD makes to the AGESA stack.
> Trying to constantly reverse engineer the changes made by AMD, while maintaining the support for older software stack versions at the same time isn't very feasible at all.
> 
> I certainly hope that the memory controller of Zen 2 have no relation to the one used in OG Ryzens...



It is always a pleasure to see The Stilt around here! thanks for your work


----------



## ZeNch

CarnageHimura said:


> @*ZeNch* this is my 3.8 & 3200 config fot BIOS 3501:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [2018/11/06 19:05:52]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [5]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Manual]
> > FID [152]
> > DID [8]
> Performance Bias [None]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
> CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
> - CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.10000]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.10000]
> DRAM Voltage [1.38000]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [1.92000]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [1.10000]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [3]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [15]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [17]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [17]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [17]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [21]
> Trc [54]
> TrrdS [4]
> TrrdL [5]
> Tfaw [20]
> TwtrS [3]
> TwtrL [7]
> Twr [14]
> Trcpage [1]
> TrdrdScl [2]
> TwrwrScl [2]
> Trfc [416]
> Trfc2 [256]
> Trfc4 [176]
> Tcwl [14]
> Trtp [7]
> Trdwr [7]
> Twrrd [1]
> TwrwrSc [1]
> TwrwrSd [6]
> TwrwrDd [6]
> TrdrdSc [1]
> TrdrdSd [4]
> TrdrdDd [4]
> Tcke [1]
> ProcODT [60 ohm]
> Cmd2T [2T]
> Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [RZQ/1]
> RttWr [RZQ/3]
> RttPark [RZQ/1]
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [0]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [0]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [0]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> VTTDDR Voltage [0.69300]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [2.50000]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [0.50000]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [0.50000]
> VDDP Voltage [0.72000]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [0.72000]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [2.00000]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [3.60000]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [2.60000]
> DRAM R1 Tune [40]
> DRAM R2 Tune [40]
> DRAM R3 Tune [40]
> DRAM R4 Tune [40]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Disabled]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Disabled]
> PCIE Tune R3 [40]
> PLL Tune R1 [Disabled]
> PLL reference voltage [0]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Enabled]
> Clock Amplitude [Normal]
> CLDO VDDP voltage [822]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
> CPU Current Capability [100%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> CPU Voltage Frequency [400]
> CPU Power Duty Control [Extreme]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Optimized]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [100%]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
> DRAM Current Capability [120%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Optimized]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.38000]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Auto]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Enabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 0 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 1 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 2 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 3 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 4 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 5 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 6 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 7 Enable [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Enabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Last State]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Enabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> When system is in working state [On]
> In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [SSD 480G]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> SanDisk [Auto]
> HL-DT-STDVDRAM GP30NB20 1.01 [Auto]
> USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Auto]
> USB3_6 [Auto]
> USB3_7 [Auto]
> USB3_8 [Auto]
> USB3_9 [Auto]
> USB3_10 [Auto]
> USB2_11 [Auto]
> USB2_12 [Auto]
> USB2_13 [Auto]
> USB2_14 [Auto]
> USB_15 [Auto]
> USB_16 [Auto]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Ignore]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Disabled]
> W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Silent]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Silent]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Silent]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Auto]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 4 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 5 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Disabled]
> Boot Logo Display [Auto]
> POST Delay Time [3 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Disabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [UEFI driver first]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [1]
> Profile Name [3.8 Stable]
> Save to Profile [1]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]



THANK YOU VERY MUCH!


----------



## Timur Born

The Stilt said:


> I'm pulling the plug after this version.
> So no support for upcoming hardware, or even bug fixes.


Thanks for the community support and publishing a last version!


----------



## HeroofTime

Hey guys I have a really stupid question...

How do you control the RGB lights on the C6H? Currently, they just shift throughout the color spectrum. I want to keep it simple and just have everything full white like my keyboard, mouse, and GPU. Thanks.

PS: I should've specified that I don't want to install anything to control the RGB lighting on the motherboard. Is there any way to do it through the BIOS? If not, I'm sure there's an ASUS application that will control it. If that's the case, does the motherboard save the configuration that the ASUS application applies to it? I'd like to uninstall the application afterwards. If you absolutely have to have the application installed and running then I'll just leave things be. Thanks again guys.


----------



## CarnageHimura

HeroofTime said:


> Hey guys I have a really stupid question...
> 
> How do you control the RGB lights on the C6H? Currently, they just shift throughout the color spectrum. I want to keep it simple and just have everything full white like my keyboard, mouse, and GPU. Thanks.
> 
> PS: I should've specified that I don't want to install anything to control the RGB lighting on the motherboard. Is there any way to do it through the BIOS? If not, I'm sure there's an ASUS application that will control it. If that's the case, does the motherboard save the configuration that the ASUS application applies to it? I'd like to uninstall the application afterwards. If you absolutely have to have the application installed and running then I'll just leave things be. Thanks again guys.


I do it with the Aura software, and never have a problem with that.


----------



## gupsterg

@The Stilt









@HeroofTime

I've set static x color via ASUS Aura and set it to kill RGB on system off, it will keep if you remove app and did last through UEFI updates. UEFI only allows basic setup (ie on/off for x state, no color, etc setup).


----------



## SpecChum

gupsterg said:


> @The Stilt
> 
> View attachment 230032
> 
> 
> @HeroofTime
> 
> I've set static x color via ASUS Aura and set it to kill RGB on system off, it will keep if you remove app and did last through UEFI updates. UEFI only allows basic setup (ie on/off for x state, no color, etc setup).


I can never get Aura to control my RGB RAM since version 1.04.43, apparently I need to swap the slots but I've just never bothered.


----------



## HeroofTime

@CarnageHimura @gupsterg Thank you for the input guys. Is there any way to do it in the BIOS? If not, you stated it will save forever on the motherboard if it's done through the software correct? I'm sorry, I didn't understand exactly what you stated. Thank you for the help.


----------



## Fanu

you cant change color levels in BIOS, only turn it on or off
when you delete ASUS AURA software, lights revert back to defaults

I would avoid using AURA (or any other software from manufacturers that controls lights) cause I dont believe them not to cause any conflicts or issues with OS or programs - even after uninstall, aura software leaves tasks/processes that run in the background and auto start with windows until manually removed (just goes to show how poorly things are done)


----------



## MishelLngelo

I never bothered with lights on this MB but Aura Killed all RGB on my Prime x470 Pro and now I can't get it back. Careful with that Aura sh**.


----------



## arcDaniel

The Stilt said:


> Ryzen Timing Checker 1.05
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-timing-checker/
> 
> - Added an alternative code path required by PinnaclePI 1.0.0.6 AGESA.
> - Added APOB NVC parsing support for Threadripper with Firmware TPM (fTPM) active.
> - Disabled APOB NVC parsing for MCM4 Threadripper SKUs (2970WX & 2990WX) due to the piggyback structure of the CPU.
> 
> I'm pulling the plug after this version.
> So no support for upcoming hardware, or even bug fixes.
> 
> Due to the fact that AMD is still unable (or unwilling) to provide a proper hardware access method to acquire the information RTC is displaying, maintaining the app has become a burden.
> Since RTC has to rely on unofficial (and unorthodox) methods to acquire the displayed information, its functionality can be broken by even a single change AMD makes to the AGESA stack.
> Trying to constantly reverse engineer the changes made by AMD, while maintaining the support for older software stack versions at the same time isn't very feasible at all.
> 
> I certainly hope that the memory controller of Zen 2 have no relation to the one used in OG Ryzens...


Thanks, now we only need a AGESA 1.0.0.6 Bios for the C6H


----------



## tivook

The Stilt said:


> Ryzen Timing Checker 1.05
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-timing-checker/
> 
> - Added an alternative code path required by PinnaclePI 1.0.0.6 AGESA.
> - Added APOB NVC parsing support for Threadripper with Firmware TPM (fTPM) active.
> - Disabled APOB NVC parsing for MCM4 Threadripper SKUs (2970WX & 2990WX) due to the piggyback structure of the CPU.
> 
> I'm pulling the plug after this version.
> So no support for upcoming hardware, or even bug fixes.
> 
> Due to the fact that AMD is still unable (or unwilling) to provide a proper hardware access method to acquire the information RTC is displaying, maintaining the app has become a burden.
> Since RTC has to rely on unofficial (and unorthodox) methods to acquire the displayed information, its functionality can be broken by even a single change AMD makes to the AGESA stack.
> Trying to constantly reverse engineer the changes made by AMD, while maintaining the support for older software stack versions at the same time isn't very feasible at all.
> 
> I certainly hope that the memory controller of Zen 2 have no relation to the one used in OG Ryzens...


Thanks for all your efforts!


----------



## gupsterg

SpecChum said:


> I can never get Aura to control my RGB RAM since version 1.04.43, apparently I need to swap the slots but I've just never bothered.


I don't own any RGB RAM  .

On C6H/C7H only RGB is what is on the board. On ZE board and waterblock.

I only use to be able to gain experience to share it otherwise RGB bling is not my thing TBH  .



HeroofTime said:


> @CarnageHimura @gupsterg Thank you for the input guys. Is there any way to do it in the BIOS? If not, you stated it will save forever on the motherboard if it's done through the software correct? I'm sorry, I didn't understand exactly what you stated. Thank you for the help.


As stated before UEFI only allows you to select on/off. No colors/patterns, etc can be set. Explore the UEFI Advanced page > ROG Effects and or Onboard Devices Configuration plus you have Aura (On/Off) accessible whilst in any menu/page.



Spoiler






























On all three boards I have done below for static red RGB when powered on and RGB switches off when system shutdown/sleep.

i) Install whichever was latest Aura/Lighting Control application from ASUS site at the time of setting RGB as I'd like.

ii) Set the relevant pages as I'd like. Power down rig to see if the shutdown profile applied (ie RGB off). Power up to see if when rig active profile applied (ie static red). Enter OS and uninstall Aura/Lighting Control application.

This way all boards have kept this setup as is, through UEFI updates, etc. You may see when you dump a UEFI settings txt ( Tool > ASUS User Profiles > Load/Save to USB > press CTRL+F2) that this is set by Aura/Lighting Control:-

In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [Off]

If that occurs for me then I remember to set that setting after UEFI is updated.

My C6H was set that way sometime back in March 17, besides UEFI updates it's been "mothballed" at times and pulled back in service and not needed to be resetup for RGB.

I did note when I was doing some other testing on ZE that some patterns of RGB definitely need Aura/Lighting Control to be installed. Especially if you've got differing patterns for powered on/off, where as static (some patterns) and off on power downed state seems to stick without app being there in OS.

At one point Aura did not use SMBus locking, so you could get corrupt RAM SPD on RGB RAM. Some of this is also down to how the implementation of G.Skill RGB RAM needs SPD writing enabled. I have also seen you have a temperature related RGB profile, I would think this would access Super IO chip, if it does not support ASUS WMI then again you could have fan PWM issues.

All in all I just used Aura/Lighting Control as stated. As I image OS prior to installing Aura/Lighting Control, I then revert to image after setting RGB, but have tested just using OS uninstall as well.


----------



## mito1172

the newest aura sometimes gave error I also erased


----------



## MosterMenu

mito1172 said:


> the newest aura sometimes gave error I also erased


yeh, It get's flagged by some anti-cheat software. kinda ridiculous they don't fix it or offer a function that allows it to control RGB but then not be detectable by anti-cheat software, Go ASUS software devs, Ya bunch of bozos.


Turns out gigabytes RGB trash does the same thing. soo maybe There's no such thing as Asus software devs, just some amateur little company that makes the RGB controllers for motherboards.
(It's probably a similar situation for ALL user interface and software related to motherboards these days.)


----------



## MishelLngelo

Aura is messing with BIOS and can make irreversible changes to it which even re-flashing doesn't rectify.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Aurora beta, beta..... after almost 2 years it isn't solved. 
Just install the software.
Setup the colour, and use off after system shut down, test it. If it's works don't change anything at uefi.
Start your pc again uninstall that crap. For ever. Do not change anything or you have to install it again. After a cmos clear it is also working with your last color setup etc.

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MishelLngelo

BUFUMAN said:


> Aurora beta, beta..... after almost 2 years it isn't solved.
> Just install the software.
> Setup the colour, and use off after system shut down, test it. If it's works don't change anything at uefi.
> Start your pc again uninstall that crap. For ever. Do not change anything or you have to install it again. After a cmos clear it is also working with your last color setup etc.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


Can't do that, Aura doesn't even detect or mention my MB, all I can see is GPU. There are no lights at all and nothing turns them on. Same thing happened on x370, I RMA-ed it and sold it but I didn't make connection with Aura program.


----------



## Nijo

MishelLngelo said:


> Can't do that, Aura doesn't even detect or mention my MB, all I can see is GPU. There are no lights at all and nothing turns them on. Same thing happened on x370, I RMA-ed it and sold it but I didn't make connection with Aura program.


Did you try this? 

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?94418-Aura-firmware-reflash-recovery-tool


----------



## MishelLngelo

Nijo said:


> Did you try this?
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?94418-Aura-firmware-reflash-recovery-tool


Tn, No I didn't even know about it. Just run it from windows ?


----------



## MrXL

The Stilt said:


> Ryzen Timing Checker 1.05
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-timing-checker/
> 
> - Added an alternative code path required by PinnaclePI 1.0.0.6 AGESA.
> - Added APOB NVC parsing support for Threadripper with Firmware TPM (fTPM) active.
> - Disabled APOB NVC parsing for MCM4 Threadripper SKUs (2970WX & 2990WX) due to the piggyback structure of the CPU.
> 
> I'm pulling the plug after this version.
> So no support for upcoming hardware, or even bug fixes.
> 
> Due to the fact that AMD is still unable (or unwilling) to provide a proper hardware access method to acquire the information RTC is displaying, maintaining the app has become a burden.
> Since RTC has to rely on unofficial (and unorthodox) methods to acquire the displayed information, its functionality can be broken by even a single change AMD makes to the AGESA stack.
> Trying to constantly reverse engineer the changes made by AMD, while maintaining the support for older software stack versions at the same time isn't very feasible at all.
> 
> I certainly hope that the memory controller of Zen 2 have no relation to the one used in OG Ryzens...


 Dear Stilt, thank you very much as well for all your invaluable help in the forum to get Ryzen running and understood!!!


Let's hope indeed Zen2 will be much more smooth sailing!


----------



## Fanu

BUFUMAN said:


> Aurora beta, beta..... after almost 2 years it isn't solved.
> Just install the software.
> Setup the colour, and use off after system shut down, test it. If it's works don't change anything at uefi.
> Start your pc again uninstall that crap. For ever. Do not change anything or you have to install it again. After a cmos clear it is also working with your last color setup etc.


it works even after uninstall cause aurora does not delete its processes/tasks (they are still present in services.msc and in startup services)


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

*3360 CL14 LLT Possible*

Tweaked DDR4 to 3360 CL14-15-15-14 30 45 1T GD
SOC now on 1.111v and DDR4 at 1.417v (Read-Out from BIOS & HWinfo, Temps ~38-40Deg)
Overal Latency is like always ~70-71ns
Actually that RAM can go faster at lower V  (THX @mtrai for heads up - what can be achieved)

ProcODT 60
RTT= OFF/OFF/4
CAD 30/30/30/30

TM5 OK
AIDA Stress OK
40min Destiny 2 OK 

Games & System is more responsive than last good OC:
3500MHz CL16-17-17-17 (SOC 1.193v & RAM 1.500v Temps ~45-46deg)

===
Note:
Now i can say for sure it's BIOS related, on 1403 only up to 3200 + FSB is 'fine' with it.
Waiting for new BIOS to test 3333/3466 with LLT.
Maby Cldo_VDDP at 855/866 can do better?
===


----------



## SpecChum

Nijo said:


> Did you try this?
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?94418-Aura-firmware-reflash-recovery-tool


Hmm, I wonder if this will help getting Aura to recognise my G.Skill RGB RAM again?

I'm going to say no, as older versions of Aura still work, so it seems they've changed the actual detection process - anyone else have this issue?

I've read using the opposite pair of slots than what's recommended works but I've not actually tried yet.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Fanu said:


> it works even after uninstall cause aurora does not delete its processes/tasks (they are still present in services.msc and in startup services)


I uninstalled it and cleaned it with Revo Uninstaller, couldn't find any service associated with it, do you happen to know which services those could be ?


----------



## HeroofTime

Thank you so much for helping me out with the motherboard lighting guys. The following is exactly what I did...

I installed the AURA application and had to reboot. In the middle of rebooting, it took forever for my PC to POST. It seemed like a solid 5 minutes of my motherboard sitting there doing nothing. I had a strong urge to hold the power button thinking something went wrong, but it went through and booted back into Windows. I launched the AURA application and set my motherboard's lighting to full white, and then I configured it so that the lighting turns off when the motherboard turns off (you find that setting on the third tab in the AURA application). I applied all of my settings, exited the application, and then rebooted my PC again. I booted back into Windows and did not mind launching that application ever again. I went to uninstall the program, but I noticed that the AURA software installs three other applications that were listed in my programs list (so four altogether). I wish I could remember their names, but you'll see all the applications that get installed if you sort it by date. I uninstalled the main one first which was the AURA application. The uninstaller knocked out the AURA software and one of the other three applications. I had to reboot in order to finish the uninstall process so I did just that. I went back into my installed programs list after booting back into Windows and uninstalled the other two applications that got installed with ASUS's AURA software. After uninstalling the last two applications that lingered, I rebooted my PC one more time. After getting back into Windows, I went to delete the *C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS* folder that was created. It stated there's something actively running off of this folder and that I can't delete it. So, I opened up task manager and found *ASUS Com Service* (that's the exact name if I remember correctly, it was something with *ASUS* in the name). I killed the process, and then proceeded to delete the *C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS* folder. I think that's all you need to do.

In the end, my motherboard now has the lighting I want and it saved permanently!


----------



## MishelLngelo

HeroofTime said:


> Thank you so much for helping me out with the motherboard lighting guys. The following is exactly what I did...
> 
> I installed the AURA application and had to reboot. In the middle of rebooting, it took forever for my PC to POST. It seemed like a solid 5 minutes of my motherboard sitting there doing nothing. I had a strong urge to hold the power button thinking something went wrong, but it went through and booted back into Windows. I launched the AURA application and set my motherboard's lighting to full white, and then I configured it so that the lighting turns off when the motherboard turns off (you find that setting on the third tab in the AURA application). I applied all of my settings, exited the application, and then rebooted my PC again. I booted back into Windows and did not mind launching that application ever again. I went to uninstall the program, but I noticed that the AURA software installs three other applications that were listed in my programs list (so four altogether). I wish I could remember their names, but you'll see all the applications that get installed if you sort it by date. I uninstalled the main one first which was the AURA application. The uninstaller knocked out the AURA software and one of the other three applications. I had to reboot in order to finish the uninstall process so I did just that. I went back into my installed programs list after booting back into Windows and uninstalled the other two applications that got installed with ASUS's AURA software. After uninstalling the last two applications that lingered, I rebooted my PC one more time. After getting back into Windows, I went to delete the *C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS* folder that was created. It stated there's something actively running off of this folder and that I can't delete it. So, I opened up task manager and found *ASUS Com Service* (that's the exact name if I remember correctly, it was something with *ASUS* in the name). I killed the process, and then proceeded to delete the *C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS* folder. I think that's all you need to do.
> 
> In the end, my motherboard now has the lighting I want and it saved permanently!


One detail please, which Aura version did you install ?


----------



## mtrai

@Ne01 OnnA Your Welcome...been tough going for me...since it has been a long while since I touched my Ram timings as I had been stable at 3600 cl 14 for so long...I kind of forgot a lot of things. Also let me just add I have a triad of a problems, new RMA replacement 2700X, New AGESA 1.0.0.6 to work with, and still working with my still sort of newish Powercolor Red Devil Vega 64, as well as another project I work on. I was also delayed due to Hurricane Michael, as I live in Panama City Beach, Florida. All is fine for us now...and no damage for us.

One observation with the beta bios 1101 for the C7H WiFi is the CPU voltage tables are different....I noticed this with my 1700x and then again with the 2700x once it got back. The offsets are very different in what you have to set to get the same known stable voltage...and then it still does not quite seem stable, and the overshoots/ spikes are a bit higher. Also the LLC levels are a bit different, and one last thing...the PBO/XFR on 1.0.06 also seem to behave a bit different. 

I need more data from others here to really know and understand what is going on but not many have the C7H WiFi with the beta bios AGESA 1.0.0.6 or dive in like we do and share results. But as a baseline like I said...I was actually able to boot into windows and browse on the internet at 3800 with my current timings...any benchmark would lock up the PC but that is a start.


----------



## Fanu

MishelLngelo said:


> I uninstalled it and cleaned it with Revo Uninstaller, couldn't find any service associated with it, do you happen to know which services those could be ?


check out services.msc, scheduled tasks and environment variables (search for either asus or aurora) - there were also some registry entries that I had to manually delete 

there might be some other stuff left behind the installation but cant remember anymore as I had aurora installed for 5min and then uninstalled it (some 2 months ago :e)


----------



## MishelLngelo

Fanu said:


> check out services.msc, scheduled tasks and environment variables (search for either asus or aurora) - there were also some registry entries that I had to manually delete
> 
> there might be some other stuff left behind the installation but cant remember anymore as I had aurora installed for 5min and then uninstalled it (some 2 months ago :e)


I've set all 4 Asus (no such as Aura) services to manual, deleted Asus folder from program files but haven't checked Registry yet.


----------



## Lermite

Deleted post.
(useless complaint about a RTC 1.05 bug)


----------



## mtrai

Lermite said:


> I've just launched RTC 1.05 to check something but several displayed value were totally wrong.
> Stopping it then launching it again displayed the right values. The issue flew away as fast as it came and I can't understand what happened.
> 
> 
> *@The Stilt*
> I can provide any details you could need to find out what happened, if there is really a bug and if you still have the will to work on this awesome software.


1.0.5 is the last version of RTC and no bug fixes either per The_Stilt and it is understandable with his explanation. Please do read the info he posted when he posted the LAST version.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

mtrai said:


> @Ne01 OnnA Your Welcome...been tough going for me...since it has been a long while since I touched my Ram timings as I had been stable at 3600 cl 14 for so long...I kind of forgot a lot of things. Also let me just add I have a triad of a problems, new RMA replacement 2700X, New AGESA 1.0.0.6 to work with, and still working with my still sort of newish Powercolor Red Devil Vega 64, as well as another project I work on. I was also delayed due to Hurricane Michael, as I live in Panama City Beach, Florida. All is fine for us now...and no damage for us.
> 
> One observation with the beta bios 1101 for the C7H WiFi is the CPU voltage tables are different....I noticed this with my 1700x and then again with the 2700x once it got back. The offsets are very different in what you have to set to get the same known stable voltage...and then it still does not quite seem stable, and the overshoots/ spikes are a bit higher. Also the LLC levels are a bit different, and one last thing...the PBO/XFR on 1.0.06 also seem to behave a bit different.
> 
> I need more data from others here to really know and understand what is going on but not many have the C7H WiFi with the beta bios AGESA 1.0.0.6 or dive in like we do and share results. But as a baseline like I said...I was actually able to boot into windows and browse on the internet at 3800 with my current timings...any benchmark would lock up the PC but that is a start.


Take care 
Im now waiting for New BIOS for Our Hero VI.
Lets' us hope for ROG Team to deliver as promised (Half of November)


----------



## herericc

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Take care
> Im now waiting for New BIOS for Our Hero VI.
> Lets' us hope for ROG Team to deliver as promised (Half of November)


Right now I have a Crosshair VI as well as a Gigabyte K7, hoping that both manufacturers will release STABLE BIOSes for my 2700X... Right now I'm really not sure which is the "better" motherboard - the layout on the Crosshair seems really dumb, where the socket is so close to the 1st PCIE slot. 

Really disappointed that I've had so many problems with two supposedly "top of the line" motherboards...


----------



## mtrai

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Take care
> Im now waiting for New BIOS for Our Hero VI.
> Lets' us hope for ROG Team to deliver as promised (Half of November)


I will update as I see things....heck with everything going on I did not even bother yet to mod the bios as much as we even can now since ASUS locked us out of AMIBCP editing.


----------



## Lermite

herericc said:


> ...the layout on the Crosshair seems really dumb, where the socket is so close to the 1st PCIE slot...


Is this really an issue?
I have the NH-D15 which is one of the biggest heatsinks and even if it doesn't let much space between it and the first graphic card, all this stuff run fine together:


----------



## Johan45

Lermite said:


> Is this really an issue?
> I have the NH-D15 which is one of the biggest heatsinks and even if it doesn't let much space between it and the first graphic card, all this stuff run fine together:


I tend to agree with @herericc but I'm not a typical user. Yes everything fits just fine I have the D15 SE, the problem is trying to swap out the GFX card. Pretty much have to remove the cooler to do that.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Lermite said:


> Is this really an issue?
> I have the NH-D15 which is one of the biggest heatsinks and even if it doesn't let much space between it and the first graphic card, all this stuff run fine together:


Damn your cabling is like 2002 all over again lol


----------



## Lermite

Johan45 said:


> I tend to agree with @herericc but I'm not a typical user. Yes everything fits just fine I have the D15 SE, the problem is trying to swap out the GFX card. Pretty much have to remove the cooler to do that.


I don't have to remove the cooler to remove of set back the graphic card but I need the opposite: to remove the graphic card to remove the middle fan of the cooler, before removing the whole cooler.
Fortunately, I don't have to replace the thermal paste of the cooler often and thanks to the dust filter on the intake fans and the air positive pressure, only a tiny amount of dust manage to get in my case.


----------



## Lermite

Sideways2k said:


> Damn your cabling is like 2002 all over again lol


When I had only a small 1050Ti, my cable management was perfect.
When I replaced it by two big ones, each requiring a power plug, it became a bit messy because I didn't find out how to set these power cable properly.
But when I added a third graphic card and a RAID controller, I gave up on the cable management. My only purpose was to make all these stuff to work properly, without any aesthetics thoughts


----------



## herericc

Obviously the cooler to PCIE clearance is just a nit-pick but it's still strange to me - i also have the D15 and swapping out the GPU is a pain as a result. I end up using a paintbrush handle to release the PCIE lock in that tiny gap between the GPU and the cooler. Anyways I have general system instability and last night i actually had a full system lock up... had to hard power down the PC to recover, then the BIOS came up saying it failed to load settings etc...

I just want everything to work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AAAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Lermite

herericc said:


> Obviously the cooler to PCIE clearance is just a nit-pick but it's still strange to me - i also have the D15 and swapping out the GPU is a pain as a result. I end up using a paintbrush handle to release the PCIE lock in that tiny gap between the GPU and the cooler. Anyways I have general system instability and last night i actually had a full system lock up... had to hard power down the PC to recover, then the BIOS came up saying it failed to load settings etc...
> 
> I just want everything to work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AAAHHHHHHHHH


The locks of my three graphic card are all difficult to reach.
I unlock them with a long screwdriver and a flashlight to aim correctly. This require to be careful because missing the lock can damage the board but I've never failed to unlocked my graphic cards this way without damaging anything.

About the stability, I mainly fought for the RAM's because my purpose was to push it as high as possible.
I've lost much time by mistaking the second and third timings: tRDCWR and tRCDRD because their order is the opposite of RTC's, and one key to stabilize my RAM at 3400 or more was to set tRCDRD to 15 instead of 14 but raising tRCDWR alone is useless.

Off course, this was the last step to optimize my RAM because all the other settings already had their best values1 for my setup.

Finally, my very first gen 1700 and its very lazy IMC handle my RAM at 3434 Mhz with nicely tightened timings, which make me happy because my Prime X370 Pro didn't even manage to handle it at 3133 with looser timings.

About your stability issue, you should begin by testing the RAM stability, with HCI MemTest, RAMTest or anything.
If it appears to be stable, then test the CPU with the AVX version of Intel Burn Test (at least three passes over 14000 MB is you have 16 GB of RAM).
If IBT finds no error, perhaps your Vsoc is to low. You may try to raise it a bit but a value higher than 1.05 V is usually useless: it makes only the SOC to consume more power, to generate more heat, etc.
If your graphic card(s) were working during your crash, perhaps one of them is responsible because a wrong overclocking (memory errors or a too low CPU voltage).
But basically, an instability can come from anything: the power supply, some peripheral component, a bugged software or driver,... and finding it may be long and annoying.


----------



## herericc

Lermite said:


> The locks of my three graphic card are all difficult to reach.
> I unlock them with a long screwdriver and a flashlight to aim correctly. This require to be careful because missing the lock can damage the board but I've never failed to unlocked my graphic cards this way without damaging anything.
> 
> About the stability, I mainly fought for the RAM's because my purpose was to push it as high as possible.
> I've lost much time by mistaking the second and third timings: tRDCWR and tRCDRD because their order is the opposite of RTC's, and one key to stabilize my RAM at 3400 or more was to set tRCDRD to 15 instead of 14 but raising tRCDWR alone is useless.
> 
> Off course, this was the last step to optimize my RAM because all the other settings already had their best values1 for my setup.
> 
> Finally, my very first gen 1700 and its very lazy IMC handle my RAM at 3434 Mhz with nicely tightened timings, which make me happy because my Prime X370 Pro didn't even manage to handle it at 3133 with looser timings.
> 
> About your stability issue, you should begin by testing the RAM stability, with HCI MemTest, RAMTest or anything.
> If it appears to be stable, then test the CPU with the AVX version of Intel Burn Test (at least three passes over 14000 MB is you have 16 GB of RAM).
> If IBT finds no error, perhaps your Vsoc is to low. You may try to raise it a bit but a value higher than 1.05 V is usually useless: it makes only the SOC to consume more power, to generate more heat, etc.
> If your graphic card(s) were working during your crash, perhaps one of them is responsible because a wrong overclocking (memory errors or a too low CPU voltage).
> But basically, an instability can come from anything: the power supply, some peripheral component, a bugged software or driver,... and finding it may be long and annoying.



Current setup has this ram paired with a 2700X: 
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313712

I'm running it on whatever the XMP settings for it are. I realize I should probably try to tweak them a bit since the TRFC is like 560 !!!?!?!?!?

PSU is pretty much golden, it's also a new replacement from Corsair - a TX850M so plenty of power and a fairly high quality supply.

All the other stuff in BIOS is stock except I turned on SVM mode so I can run my virtualbox instances.


----------



## HeroofTime

@MishelLngelo I installed whatever the latest version was less than 18 hours ago! I simply navigated to the C6H support page and found the AURA software listed under *Utilities* in *Driver & Tools* page.


----------



## Lermite

herericc said:


> Current setup has this ram paired with a 2700X:
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313712
> 
> I'm running it on whatever the XMP settings for it are. I realize I should probably try to tweak them a bit since the TRFC is like 560 !!!?!?!?!?
> 
> PSU is pretty much golden, it's also a new replacement from Corsair - a TX850M so plenty of power and a fairly high quality supply.
> 
> All the other stuff in BIOS is stock except I turned on SVM mode so I can run my virtualbox instances.


The performance gap between the XMP/DOCP timings and optimized (tightened) ones may be huge.
And unlike the CPU that can gain speed without increasing its voltage, tightening the RAM timings has only benefits.

The DOCP timings of my own RAM at 3434 Mhz are insanely loose:










The AIDA scores:










My actual timings:










and their AIDA scores:


----------



## Yvese

Finally settled on final timings after a month of on and off tinkering + testing. Ram is @ 1.41v. I could try for 3466 and tRCDRD @ 14 but I need more than 1.43v to do it. Not worth the increase imo. 

Very happy with what I ended up with. The subtimings are very tight. I was actually surprised I could get some of these so low.


----------



## Yviena

Johan45 said:


> Lermite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this really an issue?
> I have the NH-D15 which is one of the biggest heatsinks and even if it doesn't let much space between it and the first graphic card, all this stuff run fine together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to agree with @herericc but I'm not a typical user. Yes everything fits just fine I have the D15 SE, the problem is trying to swap out the GFX card. Pretty much have to remove the cooler to do that.
Click to expand...

Same I just said screw it, and broke off the latch on the first slot.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Lermite said:


> When I had only a small 1050Ti, my cable management was perfect.
> When I replaced it by two big ones, each requiring a power plug, it became a bit messy because I didn't find out how to set these power cable properly.
> But when I added a third graphic card and a RAID controller, I gave up on the cable management. My only purpose was to make all these stuff to work properly, without any aesthetics thoughts


Function over looks any day!


----------



## Yviena

Is the all core boost on pe4 supposed to change on every reboot/restart?

Sometimes it's on 41.75 other times it's on. 42x,. and some rare times it's on 42.25.


----------



## The Sandman

Yviena said:


> Is the all core boost on pe4 supposed to change on every reboot/restart?
> 
> Sometimes it's on 41.75 other times it's on. 42x,. and some rare times it's on 42.25.



Yes it happens, nothing to worry about.


----------



## Yviena

The Sandman said:


> Yes it happens, nothing to worry about.


is there anything i can do to make it use 42 or 42.25 multiplier as i'm still stable at those clock speeds.


----------



## Sentinela

Guys, i have one question. In order to keep my 1800x stable, i use an offset of 0.4 and LLC at 4. Is it dangerous to use LLC to 4? Should i bump the voltage and dial back LLC to 3?


----------



## The Sandman

Yviena said:


> is there anything i can do to make it use 42 or 42.25 multiplier as i'm still stable at those clock speeds.



Not that I'm aware of while using PE. 

The thresholds are determined by cooling overhead during post hence why we sometimes see a slight variance.
Mine also does this but it hasn't been much of an issue for me for over a year now. A small inconvenience but when compared to a manual OC with equal clock usually requiring more voltage it's a nice trade off IMHO.
You may also benefit from the link below if you haven't seen it as well. Tons of useful info!




Sentinela said:


> Guys, i have one question. In order to keep my 1800x stable, i use an offset of 0.4 and LLC at 4. Is it dangerous to use LLC to 4? Should i bump the voltage and dial back LLC to 3?



I've always ran CPU LLC on Auto myself for both my 1800x (Pstate 0 @ 3925MHz x 3466 C14) and current 2700x (PE3 @ 4200MHz all core and 4350MHz single core)

Some may argue but this is what I follow 

"If you need to increase the load-line setting (i.e. introduce overshoot) to maintain stability, then your voltages are not set correctly to begin with."
source: https://www.overclock.net/forum/25903886-post1.html

Link is near the bottom of the OP under "LLC settings for C6H"


----------



## nithindv

Hey guys,

Whenever I try to use the Ryzen Timing Checker I always an error popup at startup [Initialize OIS Failed] , has anyone else experienced this? Perhaps has a fix to it? I have tried the latest and previous versions, all give me the same error.


----------



## The Sandman

nithindv said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Whenever I try to use the Ryzen Timing Checker I always an error popup at startup [Initialize OIS Failed] , has anyone else experienced this? Perhaps has a fix to it? I have tried the latest and previous versions, all give me the same error.


 Run as Administrator?
I've seen something like this come up before but can't remember, sorry.


----------



## nithindv

The Sandman said:


> Run as Administrator?
> I've seen something like this come up before but can't remember, sorry.




Yeah, I always do, I've actually tried re-downloading, removing all registry entries related, running as admin, running in compatibility mode still nothing. 

Not sure what I'm doing wrong, nor do I know if there's some logs that I can search to figure this out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfootnz

nithindv said:


> Yeah, I always do, I've actually tried re-downloading, removing all registry entries related, running as admin, running in compatibility mode still nothing.
> 
> Not sure what I'm doing wrong, nor do I know if there's some logs that I can search to figure this out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Can you check properties of downloaded zip file, or even unpacked .exe file and see is it saying that is blocked (coming for unknown computer). If that is case just delete unpacked files, on zip file tick unblock file (properties tab)?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Sentinela said:


> Guys, i have one question. In order to keep my 1800x stable, i use an offset of 0.4 and LLC at 4. Is it dangerous to use LLC to 4? Should i bump the voltage and dial back LLC to 3?


[email protected] has stated up to LLC2 is safe in the past.

I run 3.9Ghz at 1.331v @ LLC1 and it is rock solid stable. My board has 60mv droop so LLC1 makes it around 40mv which is what most boards do. Overshoot will be small at this level, no worse than stock 1.5v bursts. 

But I'd tone it down, increase Vcore and lower LLC


----------



## nithindv

bigfootnz said:


> Can you check properties of downloaded zip file, or even unpacked .exe file and see is it saying that is blocked (coming for unknown computer). If that is case just delete unpacked files, on zip file tick unblock file (properties tab)?


No, doesn't say that is blocked. Just to be safe, re-downloaded and tried the above still the same error.


----------



## usoldier

The Sandman said:


> Not that I'm aware of while using PE.
> 
> The thresholds are determined by cooling overhead during post hence why we sometimes see a slight variance.
> Mine also does this but it hasn't been much of an issue for me for over a year now. A small inconvenience but when compared to a manual OC with equal clock usually requiring more voltage it's a nice trade off IMHO.
> You may also benefit from the link below if you haven't seen it as well. Tons of useful info!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always ran CPU LLC on Auto myself for both my 1800x (Pstate 0 @ 3925MHz x 3466 C14) and current 2700x (PE3 @ 4200MHz all core and 4350MHz single core)
> 
> Some may argue but this is what I follow
> 
> "If you need to increase the load-line setting (i.e. introduce overshoot) to maintain stability, then your voltages are not set correctly to begin with."
> source: https://www.overclock.net/forum/25903886-post1.html
> 
> Link is near the bottom of the OP under "LLC settings for C6H"


Could you upload your bios settings if possible Thanks


----------



## The Sandman

usoldier said:


> Could you upload your bios settings if possible Thanks



Here you go!


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

My new Stable RAM OC (Pic below)
Now below 69.7ns 

Changed:
ProcODT from 60 to 53
CAD Bus from all 30 to all 20
RTT same OFF/OFF/4 (need to test 7/OFF/4)

Also changed:
DRAM Tune from 64 to Auto (all 4)
SOC at 1.162 (fluc. 1.090 - 1.112v)
DRAM at 1.45v (fluc. 1.395 - 1.439v)

Voltage Switch Freq. (was 350 all CPU/SOC/DRAM) now at 300KHz
==
Hope it helps some ppl to stabilize at Lower CL.
Stable at:


----------



## Sentinela

I get pretty high vdroop below LLC4. I'm using Crosshair VI Extreme by the way. Now i'm concerned...

EDIT: the vdroop under LLC 2 is insane. It droops from 1.400v to 1.325v...so i have to set 1.45 to get my oc stable under heavy workloads?


----------



## BigT

Sentinela said:


> I get pretty high vdroop below LLC4. I'm using Crosshair VI Extreme by the way. Now i'm concerned...
> 
> EDIT: the vdroop under LLC 2 is insane. It droops from 1.400v to 1.325v...so i have to set 1.45 to get my oc stable under heavy workloads?


I have a CVIE as well, and I use LLC5. I find with 4 or 5 I have little to no droop and it doesn't overshoot. You can check it with hardware info or hardware monitor or even a digital multimeter. I think LLC is good these days, and overshooting is nothing to worry about. I have my 1700 at 3.9 with 1.31v and LLC 5. It never goes above 72 with LINX v0.6.4 and is stable 24/7.

As a side note I found LINX 0.6.5 does not work on Ryzen for some reason but the previous version does. Has anyone else found that?


----------



## Lermite

To void the voltage droops, I set CPU LLC to 5 and SOC LLC to 4. That way, the effective voltages match exactly the ones I set.

I don't fear the voltage spikes because my voltages are set pretty low:
Vcore: 1.22 V
Vsoc: 1.05 V

As _-I don't remember who-_ measured spikes up to 70 mv, my voltages remain perfectly safe.


----------



## bottlefedchaney

Lermite said:


> To void the voltage droops, I set CPU LLC to 5 and SOC LLC to 4. That way, the effective voltages match exactly the ones I set.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't fear the voltage spikes because my voltages are set pretty low:
> 
> Vcore: 1.22 V
> 
> Vsoc: 1.05 V
> 
> 
> 
> As _-I don't remember who-_ measured spikes up to 70 mv, my voltages remain perfectly safe.




It wasn’t spikes for me that turned me away from the LLC being set high, it was my chipset and DRAM temps. They would get abnormally high with almost any LLC above 1. I don’t know if it because I have m2 ssd or what. I see much cooler temps all around using slightly higher volts and low llc. Just my experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mito1172

BIOS OC profile processor 4.0ghz ram 3400mhz c14. no problem.


----------



## HeroofTime

Going to bed soon so I can't ramble like I normally do, but I will say that I use LLC set to 4 on both CPU and SOC. It shows the *least* amount of VDroop whereas LLC set to 5 shows *none*. I use this setting because it sticks closest to the voltages I set in my BIOS while still acting the way VDroop was designed to (from what I can see in HWiNFO).


----------



## Sentinela

Yup, i think a expensive and advanced board like the CVIE may have a good LLC...i monitor the CPU VDD and it shows no spikes at all, flat stable...but some says theses spikes can only be caught on oscilloscopes...dont really know what to think lol. But will stay at LLC4, luckly i will have no issue...


----------



## HeroofTime

@Sentinela For sure. Well, I've always said it before that if you need an oscilloscope to see these extremely minor variations in spikes, I would genuinely think everything's going to be alright for the typical life cycle of the motherboard and CPU. If you navigate to the link that The Sandman shared on the previous page, you'll see that even Raja at ASUS stated you'll only see around 60mV of overshoot (give or take 10mV) with LLC set to 5. It's (older) common knowledge that you should always allow lenience for about .05V when overclocking. I personally don't recommend LLC 5 on anything because you're not allowing VDroop to do what it was designed to but to each their own. I'd also like to say more power to those who don't need to use higher LLC settings and can get by with the lower ones. Why not if everything's stable on their system? 

PS: I forgot to mention that Raja's post also stated these spikes occur in times frames less than 50μs (fifty microseconds). I would like add that I'm currently sitting on a flat 1.4V to CPU and 1.1125V to SOC with LLC set to 4 on both.


----------



## Johan45

Not to sound overly flippant on the subject but I honestly feel people worry about max voltage and "spikes" way too much. 
I break it into a couple of categories.
1. If you intend on keeping the system for 10 years as your only PC then, of course, take it easy, run stock or slightly above be nice to it.
2. Just observance I have seen many who swap CPU/system every two-three years and "degradation" of the CPU will take a significant amount of time before you'll see any noticeable effects from it. LLC and overshoot are real whether you see it or not but the odds of instantly killing your CPU by touching the 1.5V range are slim to none the only real byproduct I have noticed from higher LLC is increased heat. 
So, what I am saying and take no responsibility for any mishaps you may have is to run it within your cooling abilities LLC on LLC off doesn't really matter odds are you'll have another CPU in that machine long before the other one wears out. Take a look here where @cssorkinman has been running his 1800X for well over a year at 1.52V https://www.overclock.net/forum/27566952-post2173.html


----------



## usoldier

The Sandman said:


> Here you go!


Many thanks <3


----------



## Sentinela

HeroofTime said:


> @Sentinela For sure. Well, I've always said it before that if you need an oscilloscope to see these extremely minor variations in spikes, I would genuinely think everything's going to be alright for the typical life cycle of the motherboard and CPU. If you navigate to the link that The Sandman shared on the previous page, you'll see that even Raja at ASUS stated you'll only see around 60mV of overshoot (give or take 10mV) with LLC set to 5. It's (older) common knowledge that you should always allow lenience for about .05V when overclocking. I personally don't recommend LLC 5 on anything because you're not allowing VDroop to do what it was designed to but to each their own. I'd also like to say more power to those who don't need to use higher LLC settings and can get by with the lower ones. Why not if everything's stable on their system?
> 
> PS: I forgot to mention that Raja's post also stated these spikes occur in times frames less than 50μs (fifty microseconds). I would like add that I'm currently sitting on a flat 1.4V to CPU and 1.1125V to SOC with LLC set to 4 on both.


So many valuable information! Thx for the insight my friend! This post clarifies many aspects related to that matter. I've keep my LLC4, maintaining 1.387v under heavy load, and 1.406v under tipical conditions, 4.0ghz on all cores.


----------



## mito1172

Sentinela said:


> So many valuable information! Thx for the insight my friend! This post clarifies many aspects related to that matter. I've keep my LLC4, maintaining 1.387v under heavy load, and 1.406v under tipical conditions, 4.0ghz on all cores.


What is this LLC? I did not understand?


----------



## Johan45

mito1172 said:


> What is this LLC? I did not understand?


LLC (load line calibration) is a setting in the digi+ section helps to even out the voltage to what is set in BIOS and what is observed in software. So by adjusting LLC when a user sets 1.35 V in BIOS they can raise the load voltage from 1.3 V to 1.33 or 1.35 V closer to what was set in the BIOS. The issue or what is being discussed is overshoot that is not being captured by software if LLC is set too high


----------



## mito1172

Johan45 said:


> LLC (load line calibration) is a setting in the digi+ section helps to even out the voltage to what is set in BIOS and what is observed in software. So by adjusting LLC when a user sets 1.35 V in BIOS they can raise the load voltage from 1.3 V to 1.33 or 1.35 V closer to what was set in the BIOS. The issue or what is being discussed is overshoot that is not being captured by software if LLC is set too high


Thanks for information. :thumb:


----------



## GraveNoX

It seems enabling "PSS Support" under "CPU Configuration" will make the clock speed fluctuate in task manager. What happens if I keep it disabled ?


----------



## Sentinela

Almost a tragedy have been. My system suddenly shut off, and I just find the am4 original bracket broke one of its sides, and the water-cooler block went of the CPU. I took the water cooler out of the system, and noticed green fluid over the edges of the mounting bracket and the am4 support. Gladly, it was a minuscule leak, so I didn't got to the mobo. My luck was the plastic am4 support broke, or I could be a disaster...the aio is a cooler master ml240l RGB. My first and last cm aio ever...beware guys, their quality control is s h I t


----------



## Disassociative

Sentinela said:


> Almost a tragedy have been. My system suddenly shut off, and I just find the am4 original bracket broke one of its sides, and the water-cooler block went of the CPU. I took the water cooler out of the system, and noticed green fluid over the edges of the mounting bracket and the am4 support. Gladly, it was a minuscule leak, so I didn't got to the mobo. My luck was the plastic am4 support broke, or I could be a disaster...the aio is a cooler master ml240l RGB. My first and last cm aio ever...beware guys, their quality control is s h I t


My biggest paranoia about AIO coolers. Bad luck man


----------



## HeroofTime

Sentinela said:


> So many valuable information! Thx for the insight my friend! This post clarifies many aspects related to that matter. I've keep my LLC4, maintaining 1.387v under heavy load, and 1.406v under tipical conditions, 4.0ghz on all cores.


No problem man!



Sentinela said:


> Almost a tragedy have been. My system suddenly shut off, and I just find the am4 original bracket broke one of its sides, and the water-cooler block went of the CPU. I took the water cooler out of the system, and noticed green fluid over the edges of the mounting bracket and the am4 support. Gladly, it was a minuscule leak, so I didn't got to the mobo. My luck was the plastic am4 support broke, or I could be a disaster...the aio is a cooler master ml240l RGB. My first and last cm aio ever...beware guys, their quality control is s h I t


That is really sad to hear. I'm sorry this happened, but you're right when you look at the bright side. I also hate water cooling anything when it comes to PCs. Those who have the guts reap the benefits though! Hopefully you're back up and running soon.


----------



## tajf88

Just a little info with my AMD RMA experience last week: I RMA my 1800X; it took just 6 days to DHL pick up my CPU to Netherlands and delivered me a new one. Old CPU on this motherboard was stable with 1,385V and LLC3 @ 4.0, new one runs on 1,285V and LLC2 @ 4.0.

Free shipping, super fast and supper happy.


----------



## Sentinela

HeroofTime said:


> No problem man!
> 
> 
> 
> That is really sad to hear. I'm sorry this happened, but you're right when you look at the bright side. I also hate water cooling anything when it comes to PCs. Those who have the guts reap the benefits though! Hopefully you're back up and running soon.


Yup, that was scary. Will go for an aircooler. This AIO are not reliable, not trusty at all. Will RMA it, when the new comes back, will sell it right away. TO be honest, there is no need for AIO, a good air cooler is more secure and reliable.


----------



## Disassociative

Sentinela said:


> TO be honest, there is no need for AIO, a good air cooler is more secure and reliable.


For what it's worth my Noctua NH-D15SE seems to perform nearly if not just as well as the 280mm Corsair AIO I used to have


----------



## The Sandman

Sentinela said:


> Yup, that was scary. Will go for an aircooler. This AIO are not reliable, not trusty at all. Will RMA it, when the new comes back, will sell it right away. TO be honest, there is no need for AIO, a good air cooler is more secure and reliable.


 I remember member Timur Burn here at OCN had his AIO burst while testing MI Skew settings back in the early days of this thread, that would make one "drop a load" for sure. 

I tried to relocate the post with no luck.


There's an old phrase around here, budget parts = budget results and IMHO WCing (AIO's in particular) is not the place to cheap out. (not meaning anything negative towards you here)

I've been under water for 7 years and have never had any issues. Personally I don't think I could ever consider going back to ACing


----------



## mito1172

The Sandman said:


> Here you go!


Performance Enhancer [Level 3 (OC)] where is this setting?. CPU how many GHz?. Is the system stable?. thanks


----------



## Sentinela

The Sandman said:


> I remember member Timur Burn here at OCN had his AIO burst while testing MI Skew settings back in the early days of this thread, that would make one "drop a load" for sure.
> 
> I tried to relocate the post with no luck.
> 
> 
> There's an old phrase around here, budget parts = budget results and IMHO WCing (AIO's in particular) is not the place to cheap out. (not meaning anything negative towards you here)
> 
> I've been under water for 7 years and have never had any issues. Personally I don't think I could ever consider going back to ACing


Yup, i agree. I justo this one to match my case, a H500P. But was not a good choise at all...


----------



## The Sandman

mito1172 said:


> Performance Enhancer [Level 3 (OC)] where is this setting?. CPU how many GHz?. Is the system stable?. thanks


 By looking at your rig sig I see you list an 1800x.
You would need gen2 (2700x) to see the option in Bios. See below for a Bios snip showing Performance Enhancer.



My 2700x is very stable running 4200MHz/3466 cas 14 all cores fully loaded @ 1.260v while single core/s boosts to 4350MHz.
My 1800x would run 3925MHz/3466 cas 14 @ 1.351v, but I could not stabilize 4.0 to save my arse 


Life is just faster/smoother on this 2700x for what I do.


----------



## Timur Born

The Sandman said:


> I remember member Timur Burn here at OCN had his AIO burst while testing MI Skew settings back in the early days of this thread, that would make one "drop a load" for sure.


To be fair, I specifically disabled the pump for testing of Asus' emergency shutdown behavior (or the lack thereof) and what would happen if the pump failed unnoticed.

The liquid that exploded out of the pump left some residue on whatever it hit, but did not damage anything (it's mostly just distilled water and oil).


----------



## xAD3r1ty

The Sandman said:


> By looking at your rig sig I see you list an 1800x.
> You would need gen2 (2700x) to see the option in Bios. See below for a Bios snip showing Performance Enhancer.
> 
> 
> 
> My 2700x is very stable running 4200MHz/3466 cas 14 all cores fully loaded @ 1.260v while single core/s boosts to 4350MHz.
> My 1800x would run 3925MHz/3466 cas 14 @ 1.351v, but I could not stabilize 4.0 to save my arse
> 
> 
> Life is just faster/smoother on this 2700x for what I do.


What voltage offset are you running? 

I'm having a really bad experience with my 2700x, it's so bad it hurts, with my 1700 i was at 4ghz and playing fortnite locked at 120 fps my temps would stay at 39c the whole time, with my 2700x if i lock my fps to 120 there's obviously low load and my vcore is always 1.5v+ which means i'm always in the 50+/60c , i tried negative offset and it's all the same, i still hit 1.5v while low load


----------



## mito1172

The Sandman said:


> By looking at your rig sig I see you list an 1800x.
> You would need gen2 (2700x) to see the option in Bios. See below for a Bios snip showing Performance Enhancer.
> 
> 
> 
> My 2700x is very stable running 4200MHz/3466 cas 14 all cores fully loaded @ 1.260v while single core/s boosts to 4350MHz.
> My 1800x would run 3925MHz/3466 cas 14 @ 1.351v, but I could not stabilize 4.0 to save my arse
> 
> 
> Life is just faster/smoother on this 2700x for what I do.


Yes there is 1800x. I understand, so I don't have that.

OC profile 4.0 ghz c14 stable. but when disassembling and re-plugging the pc from the wall, it opens with a cold boot.


----------



## The Sandman

xAD3r1ty said:


> What voltage offset are you running?
> 
> I'm having a really bad experience with my 2700x, it's so bad it hurts, with my 1700 i was at 4ghz and playing fortnite locked at 120 fps my temps would stay at 39c the whole time, with my 2700x if i lock my fps to 120 there's obviously low load and my vcore is always 1.5v+ which means i'm always in the 50+/60c , i tried negative offset and it's all the same, i still hit 1.5v while low load


I run a PE3 OC with a "+" sign Offset with Vcore on "Auto" I posted a Bios text file here if interested https://www.overclock.net/forum/27711348-post39141.html

A quick test looks like this under load with P95 with 90% mem usage for an hour
Most find (including myself) a manual OC does take more voltage/heat when compared to using PE.


Remember, the better the cooling solution the more you gain with PE as the parameters are set during post :thumb:


----------



## xAD3r1ty

The Sandman said:


> I run a PE3 OC with a "+" sign Offset with Vcore on "Auto" I posted a Bios text file here if interested https://www.overclock.net/forum/27711348-post39141.html
> 
> A quick test looks like this under load with P95 with 90% mem usage for an hour
> Most find (including myself) a manual OC does take more voltage/heat when compared to using PE.
> 
> 
> Remember, the better the cooling solution the more you gain with PE as the parameters are set during post :thumb:


Don't get me wrong, my temps and vcore are fine under load, what you showed me was the cpu under load , I'm talking about let's say you play a light game like fortnite or csgo, you want to limit your fps at 120fps, because the load is low, the vcore goes to around 1.5v+ when it's boosting 2 or 3 cores to 4350mhz , the problem with this is the temps and vcore spike for no reason which leads to annoying fan noises ramping up and down... 

Now this morning i tested a manual oc of 4.2ghz on all cores and my temps and voltage are back to normal and steady, I tried your settings it's the same, voltage always spikes to 1.5 with light load, if this goes on i might aswell leave it at 4.2 all cores and don't bother, because this is a pain in the ass


----------



## Yviena

Does PE3 work for anyone else? 

if i use it the cores doesn't downclock but are stuck at 4.1 something.


----------



## xAD3r1ty

Yviena said:


> Does PE3 work for anyone else?
> 
> if i use it the cores doesn't downclock but are stuck at 4.1 something.


Balanced plan


----------



## Kildar

How many of you want to lay odds now since Elmer is gone that we wont see a new bios release for the CH6?


----------



## tivook

Kildar said:


> How many of you want to lay odds now since Elmer is gone that we wont see a new bios release for the CH6?


I'll bet you 10000 USD right now that they will release more CH6 bioses.


----------



## Fanu

Kildar said:


> How many of you want to lay odds now since Elmer is gone that we wont see a new bios release for the CH6?


well they have to in order to support the upcoming Zen2 CPUs..


----------



## mito1172

the new bios will come elmor said


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Lets hope it's soon. There's meant to be RAM improvements in the next build.


----------



## BoMbY

mito1172 said:


> the new bios will come elmor said


Yeah, probably with MatissePi-AGESA in a year, or so. Seems like they don't know what to do without him.


----------



## AstroRyzen

*Little help here?*

Hey guys i got some questions and i'm doing some serious reading. I'm currently running a ryzen 1700 , c6h motherboard and some gskill flare x 3200 ram. How do i get a good idea of my quality of silicon? I previously had a msi sli plus x370 motherboard and the best i could do was 4.0 ghz at 1.36 volts sometimes less depending on temps and i was also running a single cpu block.

Once i upgraded my motherboard and powersupply (evga g3 1000) i was able to go to 4.1 ghz but at 1.45 volts llc 5 (basically 1.48 volts idle a little less sometimes and 1.45 volts LOAD) the problem im running into is TEMPS. i have a monoblock designed for this board. Im using liquid metal between the block and good pressure and my temps are around 25 idle and when i bench it goes to 68 degrees load with high stressing benchmarks. I understand im running alot of volts but why is it getting this high? Before i was getting around 50 load at 1.43 volts on my old motherboard and i was able to run 4.05 ghz on the cpu. 

i'm very ocd and i just wanna know is my results good or decent? my waterloop is a 360 rad and a 120 rad and my blocks are gpu and ram and cpu. (yes i watercool my ram. i have it overclocked to 3600 and cas 15) 

Im not very good at explaining but i hope someone understands what im asking. Im currently trying to achieve the highest overclock for NONE LN2. Im planning to upgrade my cpu after owning it for a year and half and dont care if i end up killing it honestly. I just wanna use it as far as i can and get some good benchmarks. 

Its either thermals holding me back or my silicone quality right?


----------



## SpecChum

AstroRyzen said:


> Hey guys i got some questions and i'm doing some serious reading. I'm currently running a ryzen 1700 , c6h motherboard and some gskill flare x 3200 ram. How do i get a good idea of my quality of silicon? I previously had a msi sli plus x370 motherboard and the best i could do was 4.0 ghz at 1.36 volts sometimes less depending on temps and i was also running a single cpu block.
> 
> Once i upgraded my motherboard and powersupply (evga g3 1000) i was able to go to 4.1 ghz but at 1.45 volts llc 5 (basically 1.48 volts idle a little less sometimes and 1.45 volts LOAD) the problem im running into is TEMPS. i have a monoblock designed for this board. Im using liquid metal between the block and good pressure and my temps are around 25 idle and when i bench it goes to 68 degrees load with high stressing benchmarks. I understand im running alot of volts but why is it getting this high? Before i was getting around 50 load at 1.43 volts on my old motherboard and i was able to run 4.05 ghz on the cpu.
> 
> i'm very ocd and i just wanna know is my results good or decent? my waterloop is a 360 rad and a 120 rad and my blocks are gpu and ram and cpu. (yes i watercool my ram. i have it overclocked to 3600 and cas 15)
> 
> Im not very good at explaining but i hope someone understands what im asking. Im currently trying to achieve the highest overclock for NONE LN2. Im planning to upgrade my cpu after owning it for a year and half and dont care if i end up killing it honestly. I just wanna use it as far as i can and get some good benchmarks.
> 
> Its either thermals holding me back or my silicone quality right?


Couple of points here.

1) 4Ghz at 1.36v is excellent, I need 1.43v to get this, although I use LLC auto (off, essentially) and I suspect you're running LLC5 as you mention that below, you might want to lower that to 3 and raise the vcore a bit to avoid spikes. In the end I settled for 3.9Ghz at 1.3875 vcore (LLC off, so about 1.33 under heavy load)

2) 1.45v with LLC5. I'd lower that immediately to be honest, that seems very high to me with LLC5

3) 67C is not that high, and with 1.45v is actually a decent temperature. I suspect the temperature difference are the LLC levels doing their thing


----------



## AstroRyzen

yeah i suspect llc doing most of the temp. what if im not worried about killing the cpu? im upgrading to the 2700x pretty soon. Im just going for some good benchmark runs honestly. If i could lower the temps to the 50c range i would be stable and good but since im hitting close to 70c im unstable. my cpu is very temp sensitive for some reason. I realize im on the bleeding edge of what a ryzen 1 first batch can do but im trying to see if certain settings im setting might be effecting my goals


----------



## AstroRyzen

SpecChum said:


> Couple of points here.
> 
> 1) 4Ghz at 1.36v is excellent, I need 1.43v to get this, although I use LLC auto (off, essentially) and I suspect you're running LLC5 as you mention that below, you might want to lower that to 3 and raise the vcore a bit to avoid spikes. In the end I settled for 3.9Ghz at 1.3875 vcore (LLC off, so about 1.33 under heavy load)
> 
> 2) 1.45v with LLC5. I'd lower that immediately to be honest, that seems very high to me with LLC5
> 
> 3) 67C is not that high, and with 1.45v is actually a decent temperature. I suspect the temperature difference are the LLC levels doing their thing





i have set alot of my dgi plus settings to EXTREME because i assume it helps with v droop. Maybe that explains why my temps are getting high. The vrms are getting stressed more and more.


----------



## Lermite

*LLC*

The LLC only compensate the cores voltage droop by raising the VRM voltage according to the CPU load.
When the CPU LLC is set to level 5, the Vdroop is entirely compensated, making the effective cores voltage always constant, equal to the one set in the bios.

Raising the LLC must go along with decreasing the set Core Voltage, unless the applied voltage during load will be higher.
What matters about the stability and the temperatures is the effective cores voltages on load, regardless the LLC level.
The idle voltage doesn't matter at all.

Some explanation about LLC that I posted on the Prime X370 Pro thread, but it applies to the C6H as well:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...nce-asus-prime-x370-pro-238.html#post26243663


----------



## finalheaven

Lermite said:


> The LLC only compensate the cores voltage droop by raising the VRM voltage according to the CPU load.
> When the CPU LLC is set to level 5, the Vdroop is entirely compensated, making the effective cores voltage always constant, equal to the one set in the bios.
> 
> Raising the LLC must go along with decreasing the set Core Voltage, unless the applied voltage during load will be higher.
> What matters about the stability and the temperatures is the effective cores voltages on load, regardless the LLC level.
> The idle voltage doesn't matter at all.
> 
> Some explanation about LLC that I posted on the Prime X370 Pro thread, but it applies to the C6H as well:
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...nce-asus-prime-x370-pro-238.html#post26243663


Not sure why your tests did not measure the spikes... but here is someone who works in the industry specifically ASUS that did the tests:



[email protected] said:


> There's no need to go through all of them. Not from my perspective, anyway.
> 
> If you're wondering what happens at level 5, here's a very crude (non-ideal) capture:
> 
> 
> 
> With an LLC of 5, if VID is set to 1.40V in UEFI (manual), you'll see load voltages in the ballpark of 1.45V. When releasing the load, the voltage will momentarily peak around 1.47V, before it returns to idle state. The overshoot duration is sub 50uS, but the CPU frequently sees 50~70mv more than what you've set. With "Voffset removed" the VRM has to substantially ramp the voltage when the load hits (will vary somewhat depending upon current), which puts more strain on the FETs. It's just more strenuous on the system to have to ramp voltage by ~50mv while dealing with a transient. How that may impact things down the road is always up in the air. You're playing with percentages/potential for failure, and what that means to you. Whether or not it *will* happen is difficult to quantify.
> 
> If you have sympathy for electronics, you'd likely opt for LLC 1 or 2. At those levels, peak overshoot is constrained 10-20mV over the user-applied VID at durations that likely fall within the tolerance guidelines. Those levels are complimentary to the associated devices. From levels 3 and above, the actual voltage is ramped above the user-defined value, and we start seeing excursions of 30mV+ past the user-set value.


I hope the people that read your post don't have any issues later on... also using your logic, there is no point is using LLC at all. If its only the voltage at load that matters, you can just raise idle voltage high enough so that at load it uses the voltage you need. While the voltage will "appear" high, at idle it won't be pushing the voltages/watts and if you're using P-States, it'll downvolt anyways. 

Again, I agree that it is the load voltage that matters, but you can get to that voltage by either (A) using LLC or (B) not using LLC. But (A) one endangers your components and (B) one does not. And (A) one makes it nicer to brag that you're using lower voltage... when in actuality you're using the same load voltage anyways.


----------



## AstroRyzen

so llc5 is still good if im able to cool it? or not at all recommended?


----------



## hurricane28

finalheaven said:


> Not sure why your tests did not measure the spikes... but here is someone who works in the industry specifically ASUS that did the tests:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the people that read your post don't have any issues later on... also using your logic, there is no point is using LLC at all. If its only the voltage at load that matters, you can just raise idle voltage high enough so that at load it uses the voltage you need. While the voltage will "appear" high, at idle it won't be pushing the voltages/watts and if you're using P-States, it'll downvolt anyways.
> 
> Again, I agree that it is the load voltage that matters, but you can get to that voltage by either (A) using LLC or (B) not using LLC. But (A) one endangers your components and (B) one does not. And (A) one makes it nicer to brag that you're using lower voltage... when in actuality you're using the same load voltage anyways.


Yeah, it doesn't work like that dude. 

The LLC is there for the vdroop and the ROG boards have a lot of vdroop so you need LLC otherwise you can't overclock.. believe me i tried but there is no way to get any overclock stable due to the vdroop, i measured it via software and read points and the vdroop is enormous.. RajaAsus never seen an ROG board i think let alone overclock on it. 

LLC is there for a reason and that is to stabilize the overclock of your CPU. These boards have amazing vrm that can handle the high LLC settings with no problem and absorb the voltage spikes too. Higher than level 4 isn't needed but most of the time level 3 is good too.


----------



## hurricane28

AstroRyzen said:


> so llc5 is still good if im able to cool it? or not at all recommended?


you don't need level 5 man.. its an extreme setting like the graph shows. The highest you "need" is like level 3 or 4. LLC is there to stabilize the load voltage otherwise you need to set 1.4+ v in BIOS to get the desired load voltage. You also can't turn off LLC if set at auto it uses the auto settings..


----------



## Lermite

finalheaven said:


> Not sure why your tests did not measure the spikes... but here is someone who works in the industry specifically ASUS that did the tests:



My oscilloscope is unable to catch the voltage spike because it's too weak and cheap, closer to a gadget than a real one.

Thanks for this useful test from Raja that I almost forgot.

What must be remembered is that LLC Level 5 can create spikes up to 70 mv.
It means a voltage set to 1.35 V will never go above 1.42V.
A voltage set to 1.42V would go up to 1.5V which is the Turbo voltage of most of the Ryzen X versions.

In more, these spikes are very short, probably short enough to harm the CPU regardless their values.

That's why I remain confident about the safety of the LLC Level 5 that I use everyday since 2017's march while my 1700 still runs smoothly.


----------



## xAD3r1ty

AstroRyzen said:


> yeah i suspect llc doing most of the temp. what if im not worried about killing the cpu? im upgrading to the 2700x pretty soon. Im just going for some good benchmark runs honestly. If i could lower the temps to the 50c range i would be stable and good but since im hitting close to 70c im unstable. my cpu is very temp sensitive for some reason. I realize im on the bleeding edge of what a ryzen 1 first batch can do but im trying to see if certain settings im setting might be effecting my goals


You already hit 4/4.05ghz at good voltages why upgrade to a 2700x? you will run into way higher temps and voltages once you find out how xfr2 will make your cores go into 1.5v, i would honestly wait until next zen , you will only gain like 100/150mhz from 2700x (unless we talk about single thread apps but even then lol) , my 1700 was pretty good, 1.34v for 4ghz, 1.4v for 4.1, but it was segfaulting, amazon offered me a refund so i went for the 2700x, my only option is to do a manual oc (all cores) to match my 1700 oc so i got 0 improvements from the 2700, my fps are all pretty much the same, i tried xfr2 , but for me it's not worth it.

For example, i play fortnite locked at 120fps, in my 1700 i would get steady 39c , in 2700x my temps flutuate between 40-65c because my cores hit 1.5v+ because of the low load, sure i hit 4.35ghz in 2 or 3 cores, but is it even worth the temps and fans ramping up and down i get? just my 2 cents


----------



## The Sandman

hurricane28 said:


> Yeah, it doesn't work like that dude.
> 
> The LLC is there for the vdroop and the *ROG boards have a lot of vdroop so you need LLC otherwise you can't overclock*.. believe me i tried but *there is no way to get any overclock stable due to the vdroop*, i measured it via software and read points and the vdroop is enormous.. RajaAsus never seen an ROG board i think let alone overclock on it.
> 
> LLC is there for a reason and that is to stabilize the overclock of your CPU. These boards have amazing vrm that can handle the high LLC settings with no problem and absorb the voltage spikes too. Higher than level 4 isn't needed but most of the time level 3 is good too.



So not true! 

Where do you get "you NEED LLC" to OC on a ROG lol?
While some may follow this path I've had very good luck simply keeping CPU LLC on auto where less is more.


Must be you know more than The Stilt and Raja, thou I find it hard to believe with all the stability issues you've had in the past.
Take a chill pill "Dude" you *always* make these bold statements towards others and it makes you look like a fool IMO.


OCing Ryzen is a lot like OCing a high leakage FX9590 to 5+ GHz (in a way). 
Small subtle changes can have a huge impact on stability and it can take a lot of time to "sneak up" on a setting rather than just throwing voltage at it.
More is NOT always the answer.


I do agree that this system is very capable of using LLC, the question comes in as to when is it truly necessary.
For me a PE3 OC running 4.2HGz all core loaded and 4350 single core has a VID of 1.300v and an average loaded Vcore of 1.255v with CPU LLC left on auto.
I don't see the issue with Vdroop. Maybe you could explain this so we all can understand?


----------



## roybotnik

The Stilt said:


> I'm pulling the plug after this version.
> So no support for upcoming hardware, or even bug fixes.
> 
> Due to the fact that AMD is still unable (or unwilling) to provide a proper hardware access method to acquire the information RTC is displaying, maintaining the app has become a burden.
> Since RTC has to rely on unofficial (and unorthodox) methods to acquire the displayed information, its functionality can be broken by even a single change AMD makes to the AGESA stack.
> Trying to constantly reverse engineer the changes made by AMD, while maintaining the support for older software stack versions at the same time isn't very feasible at all.


Sorry to hear that . Thank you for making it and updating it as long as you did. I sure as hell hope we don't need something like it anymore with Zen 2.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

I'm clocked @ 3.9Ghz 1.35v all core on my 1700X No LLC. 

You don't need LLC. It's been stated loads that your better increasing Vcore instead of LLC.


----------



## hurricane28

The Sandman said:


> So not true!
> 
> Where do you get "you NEED LLC" to OC on a ROG lol?
> While some may follow this path I've had very good luck simply keeping CPU LLC on auto where less is more.
> 
> 
> Must be you know more than The Stilt and Raja, thou I find it hard to believe with all the stability issues you've had in the past.
> Take a chill pill "Dude" you *always* make these bold statements towards others and it makes you look like a fool IMO.
> 
> 
> OCing Ryzen is a lot like OCing a high leakage FX9590 to 5+ GHz (in a way).
> Small subtle changes can have a huge impact on stability and it can take a lot of time to "sneak up" on a setting rather than just throwing voltage at it.
> More is NOT always the answer.
> 
> 
> I do agree that this system is very capable of using LLC, the question comes in as to when is it truly necessary.
> For me a PE3 OC running 4.2HGz all core loaded and 4350 single core has a VID of 1.300v and an average loaded Vcore of 1.255v with CPU LLC left on auto.
> I don't see the issue with Vdroop. Maybe you could explain this so we all can understand?



What are you talking about man...? It depends on the CPU.. LLC is there for a reason which is overclocking..without it i couldn't overclock my CPU at all, 1600 or the 2600x.. The only heroic of this Ch6 was the vdroop man and many people complained about it, heck some brought it back to the stores because of it man.. I did a lot of research on this particular board and it has enormous vdroop, period. If i can find the links i show you. 

i also have lots and lots of personal messages of the stilt and elmor discussing this.. so don't even go there "dude". RajaAsus is no engineer as he is an marketing guy and not even a good one if you ask me as he makes threads on the ROG forum but never answer them, especially in the AMD threads.. 

i never claimed that i know more than the stilt man.. i learned from the stilt actually and if you did more reading in this thread you would know that i know quite a lot about this c6h board.. my instabilities had nothing to do with this. 

YOU are the one that needs to take an chill pull man, i am chill as always.


----------



## finalheaven

hurricane28 said:


> What are you talking about man...? It depends on the CPU.. LLC is there for a reason which is overclocking..without it i couldn't overclock my CPU at all, 1600 or the 2600x.. The only heroic of this Ch6 was the vdroop man and many people complained about it, heck some brought it back to the stores because of it man.. I did a lot of research on this particular board and it has enormous vdroop, period. If i can find the links i show you.
> 
> i also have lots and lots of personal messages of the stilt and elmor discussing this.. so don't even go there "dude". RajaAsus is no engineer as he is an marketing guy and not even a good one if you ask me as he makes threads on the ROG forum but never answer them, especially in the AMD threads..
> 
> i never claimed that i know more than the stilt man.. i learned from the stilt actually and if you did more reading in this thread you would know that i know quite a lot about this c6h board.. my instabilities had nothing to do with this.
> 
> YOU are the one that needs to take an chill pull man, i am chill as always.



Stilt's input on LLC is below. He too has recommend using auto at all times. 



The Stilt said:


> You are getting paranoid with the voltages. Just keep the voltages at sane levels (< 1.45V for VDDCR_CPU, < 1.10V for VDDCR_SoC) and don't tamper with the load-line settings, unless you actually MEASURE significant amounts of droop, under load (which is not likely on C6H). Voltage overshoot hurts just as bad as undershoot, when it comes to stability. If you need to increase the load-line setting (i.e. introduce overshoot) to maintain stability, then your voltages are not set correctly to begin with.
> 
> The load-line options in bios translate to:
> 
> Auto = ±0% (1.425mOhm)
> Level 1 = -40% (0.855mOhm)
> Level 2 = -50% (0.7125mOhm)
> Level 3 = -75% (0.35625mOhm)
> Level 4 = -85% (0.21375mOhm)
> Level 5 = -100% (0.0000mOhm)
> 
> I personally recommend to keep the load-line settings at "Auto" at all times, unless you are doing LN2 runs.
> 
> The main difference between the different Ryzen 7-series SKUs (aside of the clocks) is the leakage. The 1700 SKUs have low leakage characteristics, while both 1700X & 1800X are high(er) leaking silicon. Because of that 1700 requires even less load-line biasing than the other two (due the currents being lower).


----------



## nithindv

Any fellow Noctua D14 / 15 owners? My D14 seems to run at around 1300RPM all the time no matter what I set on the BIOS, either Manual mode or Silent mode ? Any idea how to tackle this issue on this board? Running the 6201 BIOS


----------



## Dbsjej56464

finalheaven said:


> Stilt's input on LLC is below. He too has recommend using auto at all times.


My CPU at 1.356v drops to 1.275v under full load. What are you guys dropping to in comparison? I'm curious if we have different amounts of vdroop.


----------



## gupsterg

hurricane28 said:


> RajaAsus never seen an ROG board i think let alone overclock on it.


:doh:

Exhibit A, link.

Besides newer events there is this older one, exhibit B, link.

He was also mobo reviewer on Anandtech, see the list of boards on Exhibit C, link.

But he just must only be an ASUS Guru!? I present Exhibit D, link.

Shall I continue!?

It's real shame man seeing/reading your posts these days...


----------



## Lermite

nithindv said:


> Any fellow Noctua D14 / 15 owners? My D14 seems to run at around 1300RPM all the time no matter what I set on the BIOS, either Manual mode or Silent mode ? Any idea how to tackle this issue on this board? Running the 6201 BIOS


I have a NH-D15 SE-AM4 and fans on every fan connectors. All of them are set manually in PWM mode and they work fine with the BIOS 6101.

CPU: NH-D15 fan #1
CPU OPT: NH-D15 fan #2
FAN1: Noctua PPC 120 2000 RPM at the rear
FAN2: 2 x Noctua PPC 140 2000 RPM at the top
FAN3: 2 x Noctua PPC 140 3000 RPM at the front, through a powered slitter because each requires 1A.

My whole fans settings:


Spoiler






Code:


CPU Q-Fan Control: PWM Mode
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time: 7.7 sec
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit: 200 RPM
CPU Fan Profile: Manual
CPU Upper Temperature: 75
CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%): 100
CPU Middle Temperature: 68
CPU Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%): 100
CPU Lower Temperature: 25
CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%): 14
AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control: Disabled
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control: PWM Mode
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source: Multiple Sources
Temperature Source 1: CPU
Temperature Source 2: T_Sensor
Temperature Source 3: VRM
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time: 7.7 sec
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit: 200 RPM
Chassis Fan 1 Profile: Manual
Chassis Fan 1 Upper Temperature: 75
Chassis Fan 1 Max. Duty Cycle (%): 100
Chassis Fan 1 Middle Temperature: 68
Chassis Fan 1 Middle. Duty Cycle (%): 100
Chassis Fan 1 Lower Temperature: 25
Chassis Fan 1 Min. Duty Cycle (%): 8
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control: PWM Mode
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source: Multiple Sources
Temperature Source 1: CPU
Temperature Source 2: T_Sensor
Temperature Source 3: VRM
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time: 7.7 sec
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit: 200 RPM
Chassis Fan 2 Profile: Manual
Chassis Fan 2 Upper Temperature: 75
Chassis Fan 2 Max. Duty Cycle (%): 100
Chassis Fan 2 Middle Temperature: 74
Chassis Fan 2 Middle. Duty Cycle (%): 100
Chassis Fan 2 Lower Temperature: 32
Chassis Fan 2 Min. Duty Cycle (%): 7
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control: PWM Mode
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source: Multiple Sources
Temperature Source 1: CPU
Temperature Source 2: T_Sensor
Temperature Source 3: VRM
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time: 7.7 sec
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit: 400 RPM
Chassis Fan 3 Profile: Manual
Chassis Fan 3 Upper Temperature: 75
Chassis Fan 3 Max. Duty Cycle (%): 100
Chassis Fan 3 Middle Temperature: 68
Chassis Fan 3 Middle. Duty Cycle (%): 100
Chassis Fan 3 Lower Temperature: 25
Chassis Fan 3 Min. Duty Cycle (%): 8

T-Sensor is mounted on a graphic card.


----------



## HeroofTime

@nithindv I have a Phanteks cooler occupying both CPU fan connectors with no issues. Both PWM. I never ever messed with any fan settings though. I'm on BIOS v6301.


----------



## mito1172

*6301 bios*

Why didn't the 6301 bios be official? strange


----------



## nithindv

Lermite said:


> I have a NH-D15 SE-AM4 and fans on every fan connectors. All of them are set manually in PWM mode and they work fine with the BIOS 6101.
> 
> CPU: NH-D15 fan #1
> CPU OPT: NH-D15 fan #2
> FAN1: Noctua PPC 120 2000 RPM at the rear
> FAN2: 2 x Noctua PPC 140 2000 RPM at the top
> FAN3: 2 x Noctua PPC 140 3000 RPM at the front, through a powered slitter because each requires 1A.
> 
> My whole fans settings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> CPU Q-Fan Control: PWM Mode
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time: 7.7 sec
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit: 200 RPM
> CPU Fan Profile: Manual
> CPU Upper Temperature: 75
> CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%): 100
> CPU Middle Temperature: 68
> CPU Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%): 100
> CPU Lower Temperature: 25
> CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%): 14
> AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control: Disabled
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control: PWM Mode
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source: Multiple Sources
> Temperature Source 1: CPU
> Temperature Source 2: T_Sensor
> Temperature Source 3: VRM
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time: 7.7 sec
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit: 200 RPM
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile: Manual
> Chassis Fan 1 Upper Temperature: 75
> Chassis Fan 1 Max. Duty Cycle (%): 100
> Chassis Fan 1 Middle Temperature: 68
> Chassis Fan 1 Middle. Duty Cycle (%): 100
> Chassis Fan 1 Lower Temperature: 25
> Chassis Fan 1 Min. Duty Cycle (%): 8
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control: PWM Mode
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source: Multiple Sources
> Temperature Source 1: CPU
> Temperature Source 2: T_Sensor
> Temperature Source 3: VRM
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time: 7.7 sec
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit: 200 RPM
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile: Manual
> Chassis Fan 2 Upper Temperature: 75
> Chassis Fan 2 Max. Duty Cycle (%): 100
> Chassis Fan 2 Middle Temperature: 74
> Chassis Fan 2 Middle. Duty Cycle (%): 100
> Chassis Fan 2 Lower Temperature: 32
> Chassis Fan 2 Min. Duty Cycle (%): 7
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control: PWM Mode
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source: Multiple Sources
> Temperature Source 1: CPU
> Temperature Source 2: T_Sensor
> Temperature Source 3: VRM
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time: 7.7 sec
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit: 400 RPM
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile: Manual
> Chassis Fan 3 Upper Temperature: 75
> Chassis Fan 3 Max. Duty Cycle (%): 100
> Chassis Fan 3 Middle Temperature: 68
> Chassis Fan 3 Middle. Duty Cycle (%): 100
> Chassis Fan 3 Lower Temperature: 25
> Chassis Fan 3 Min. Duty Cycle (%): 8
> 
> T-Sensor is mounted on a graphic card.





HeroofTime said:


> @nithindv I have a Phanteks cooler occupying both CPU fan connectors with no issues. Both PWM. I never ever messed with any fan settings though. I'm on BIOS v6301.



So I have the NH-D14 with NF-P14 & NF-P12 fans connected via the provided Y-splitter cable to the CPU fan header and the speeds are stuck at 1300+ RPM at all times. 

When I used the ULNA adapter along with splitter, BIOS would usually throw me a warning at times saying the fan isn't running at minimum speed. Sometimes I found that the fan was not running at all; I ended up removing the ULNA but now I have them running at max speed even though I've set my CPU fan settings to the same ones you've posted above.


----------



## Lermite

nithindv said:


> So I have the NH-D14 with NF-P14 & NF-P12 fans connected via the provided Y-splitter cable to the CPU fan header and the speeds are stuck at 1300+ RPM at all times.
> 
> When I used the ULNA adapter along with splitter, BIOS would usually throw me a warning at times saying the fan isn't running at minimum speed. Sometimes I found that the fan was not running at all; I ended up removing the ULNA but now I have them running at max speed even though I've set my CPU fan settings to the same ones you've posted above.



If your fan have a 4 pins connector and all of them are set in PWM mode in the bios, the culprit could be the bios version.

When I got my C6H, I tried the 6301 but the fans speed kept ramping up to a very low speed (~500 RPM) and down to 0 (stop), while everything was burning in my case.
I had to flash the 6101 to get all my fans running fine.

I assume that every bios from the 6201 have a messed up fan management.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

hurricane28 said:


> What are you talking about man...? It depends on the CPU.. LLC is there for a reason which is overclocking..without it i couldn't overclock my CPU at all, 1600 or the 2600x.. The only heroic of this Ch6 was the vdroop man and many people complained about it, heck some brought it back to the stores because of it man.. I did a lot of research on this particular board and it has enormous vdroop, period. If i can find the links i show you.
> 
> i also have lots and lots of personal messages of the stilt and elmor discussing this.. so don't even go there "dude". RajaAsus is no engineer as he is an marketing guy and not even a good one if you ask me as he makes threads on the ROG forum but never answer them, especially in the AMD threads..
> 
> i never claimed that i know more than the stilt man.. i learned from the stilt actually and if you did more reading in this thread you would know that i know quite a lot about this c6h board.. my instabilities had nothing to do with this.
> 
> YOU are the one that needs to take an chill pull man, i am chill as always.


How much vdroop are you getting with auto LLC? I'm curious as I feel my board has more than normal


----------



## gupsterg

Sideways2k said:


> How much vdroop are you getting with auto LLC? I'm curious as I feel my board has more than normal


Don't blame board IMO. Understand that each CPU may have different leakage characteristics, so load line effect could differ.

I used to sub to the ASUS X370 Prime Pro thread, as I had The Stilt's/Raja's info on LLC in my Essential thread I had pointed it out to the owners then. Lermite tests at that time did differ to their information.

I am not stating what people should and shouldn't do.

LLC seems to be a hard concept to grasp for some.


----------



## SpecChum

Sideways2k said:


> My CPU at 1.356v drops to 1.275v under full load. What are you guys dropping to in comparison? I'm curious if we have different amounts of vdroop.





Sideways2k said:


> How much vdroop are you getting with auto LLC? I'm curious as I feel my board has more than normal


Sounds about right to be honest, I'm on LLC auto and when I set 1.3875v (my BIOS voltage for 3.9Ghz) it drops to between 1.312v to 1.319v when looking at SVI2.

I can do 4.0Ghz at 1.46875v (BIOS voltage, didn't look at SVI2) but that wasn't worth the extra power for 100Mhz, for me.


----------



## gupsterg

What you'll also find is differing "apps/loads" create differing amp/watts used, thus when using same VID/setup on CPU you will see differing effective VCORE.

Crude/rough data from some of my testing on C7H.


----------



## HeroofTime

@mito1172 I'm really not sure, but it was released over here by elmor if I remember correctly. It has some more fixes to it (supposedly). It hasn't caused any problems that I know of though for me. The BIOS I used to use before this one was v1701, but I never overclocked on that BIOS so I'm not sure which one yields better results. As for fan issues and things like that, neither one has caused issues for me. However, I did notice that BIOS v6301 is definitely more aggressive in terms of CPU fan speed.
@nithindv My paragraph above may give you some useful information, but I'd also like to note that hopefully you're not using the AIO pump connector. I'm not trying to insult your intelligence because I did that not too long ago realizing that my fan speed was constantly at 100%. If that's not the case, try a different BIOS version. I'm using the fan splitter too but with no issues.


----------



## bottlefedchaney

gupsterg said:


> What you'll also find is differing "apps/loads" create differing amp/watts used, thus when using same VID/setup on CPU you will see differing effective VCORE.
> 
> Crude/rough data from some of my testing on C7H.
> 
> View attachment 232142


Exactly this.

This has always been apparent to me from monitoring on this platform. I never liked how LLC changed the relationship between VID and actual VCORE.

I like setting p0 and leaving extreme tweaker on auto, auto LLC. Monitor what voltage is under load and adjust up as needed. 

I really don't understand the hesitance to raising vcore that people seem to have. I have always been under the impression that, generally speaking raising the voltage is always preferred to LLC.


----------



## Lermite

bottlefedchaney said:


> I like setting p0 and leaving extreme tweaker on auto, auto LLC. Monitor what voltage is under load and adjust up as needed.



...and when the load becomes heavier, your CPU crashes because the Vcore falls too low.
That's why I keep the LLC 5, because my CPU can handle any load with an optimal Vcore.


----------



## majestynl

Lermite said:


> ...and when the load becomes heavier, your CPU crashes because the Vcore falls too low.
> That's why I keep the LLC 5, because my CPU can handle any load with an optimal Vcore.


What is optimal here ? You can use either a higher VCORE or LLC 
People mostly are too afraid for vcore, but vcore itself is not whole issue, its the combination LOAD + high Voltage. What reflects mostly in high temps and high temps will degrade you cpu faster!
In fact temps are the biggest enemy of electronics!

Lets make a example when you need 1.3v for a certain stability:

1) Keep using 1.3v on vcore and apply some LLC so it will fight to keep itself at 1.3v or
2) Not use LLC but set your Vcore higher e.g @ 1.33v so when vdroop takes place it will be around 1.3v!

So on both situations the voltage @ load will be important if you consider the lifetime etc from you CPU. End result exactly the same, but using LLC can bring some extra risk etc (the voltage spikes)

After knowing above you can choose what you want to use. I can understand why people like to use LLC. Its because of the lower voltage they want to see @ IDLE


----------



## HeroofTime

The way I look at this whole LLC topic is that you should select the LLC setting that keeps your core voltage readout slightly lower than the value you've entered into the BIOS under load (assuming the readout is correct, and we know SVI2 is correct for our platform). You actually have multiple LLC values you can select from these days. You didn't have the option of selecting from multiple LLC values back then (I don't recall it at least). So, why not use this luxury that has been provided to us? Back then, you'd either have it on or off and that's it. People have always argued whether LLC should be on or not, and I think people will continue to dispute this topic forever.

With that said, I choose an LLC value that keeps my core voltage readout slightly lower than the value I entered in my BIOS under load (LLC set to 4). With LLC set to 5, the core voltage stays at the exact value set in the BIOS. I strongly believe that this setting slowly hurts your CPU over time. It may not be hurting your CPU over time with LLC set to 5, but I like to believe that this is the case considering that the overshoot can be around 60mV on these platforms. When you use a lower LLC setting (like 1 or 2), all you're doing is bringing the core voltage down to compensate for the overshoot under load, yet you're running high voltages in the first place just to keep the CPU stable under load so that it doesn't overcompensate and take your core voltage too low. That's why I set LLC to 4. It compensates a little bit and acts like a small cushion for the overshoot under load, yet it keeps my core voltage right around the value I set it to in the BIOS.

I personally think having a happy medium is best with LLC set to 3 or 4. I want to say everything's subjective in this topic, but I would be wrong considering that we're working with numbers here and settings that either do something or don't do something. I think that no one knows for sure, and that people will always argue about this. As for me, what I explained earlier makes sense to me the most so I stick to it.


----------



## hurricane28

If i have time tomorrow i will take a look at my LLC setting back on the C6H.. I no longer have the board otherwise i would happily prove some people wrong here.. I have some screenshots and pictures i hope, didn't have time to look really and i deleted some files too.. 

I provided them in the beginning of this thread about LLC but to some people its more easy to just keep saying that people are wrong even when you proof THEM wrong.. If i recall correctly it was the LLC settings that was one of the complaints about this C6H board and some even brought it back because of the vdroop.. Heck, i have an PM from Elmor saying that he agreed with me and he didn't blame me IF i would return the board and that its an mess.. 

To get things strait here before some people get their knickers in a twist.. LLC is CPU dependent till a certain degree.. LLC does nothing but calibrating the load line, its right there in the name.. Nothing too complicated actually.. The stability of the load line, or load voltage as i want to call it for easy sake, is CPU dependent but the setting and how strong it is is dependent on the motherboard hence the LLC settings.. If i remember correctly i measured an vdroop of 50mv during load at LLC level 2 on the earlier BIOS's but later they improved it and now on the C7H its much better.


----------



## hurricane28

HeroofTime said:


> The way I look at this whole LLC topic is that you should select the LLC setting that keeps your core voltage readout slightly lower than the value you've entered into the BIOS under load (assuming the readout is correct, and we know SVI2 is correct for our platform). You actually have multiple LLC values you can select from these days. You didn't have the option of selecting from multiple LLC values back then (I don't recall it at least). So, why not use this luxury that has been provided to us? Back then, you'd either have it on or off and that's it. People have always argued whether LLC should be on or not, and I think people will continue to dispute this topic forever.
> 
> With that said, I choose an LLC value that keeps my core voltage readout slightly lower than the value I entered in my BIOS under load (LLC set to 4). With LLC set to 5, the core voltage stays at the exact value set in the BIOS. I strongly believe that this setting slowly hurts your CPU over time. It may not be hurting your CPU over time with LLC set to 5, but I like to believe that this is the case considering that the overshoot can be around 60mV on these platforms. When you use a lower LLC setting (like 1 or 2), all you're doing is bringing the core voltage down to compensate for the overshoot under load, yet you're running high voltages in the first place just to keep the CPU stable under load so that it doesn't overcompensate and take your core voltage too low. That's why I set LLC to 4. It compensates a little bit and acts like a small cushion for the overshoot under load, yet it keeps my core voltage right around the value I set it to in the BIOS.
> 
> I personally think having a happy medium is best with LLC set to 3 or 4. I want to say everything's subjective in this topic, but I would be wrong considering that we're working with numbers here and settings that either do something or don't do something. I think that no one knows for sure, and that people will always argue about this. As for me, what I explained earlier makes sense to me the most so I stick to it.


Exactly man, i also use level 3 or 4 for better voltage stability. I have an very good chip which can do 4.2 GHz at 1.375 vcore and 3466 MHz CL14 16 GB 2x8 RAM sticks. I tried auto LLC on the C6H and on the C7H motherboard but for some reason it never passed any stress test and the vdroop was too large which causes the instability. If you have low leakage chip you can get away with auto LLC but with high leakage you defo need it. 

There is also no such thing as "no LLC" I mean, you can't turn it off.. You only don't know what setting it uses on auto and often the Crosshair boards have new BIOS implementations or "fixes", that can adjust LLC in a bad or a good way, which no one actually knows what or how exactly it does so i say manual to maximal level 4 is okay for 24/7 usage. Now the people are screaming that: "the voltage overshoot kills your board or CPU" Yeah, no.. If you keep sane voltages, which is around 1.350 and high llc level 4, its okay. I've heard people are running the 1st series of Ryzen CPU's and putting 1.5 vcore though them without degredation at all..


----------



## Lermite

majestynl said:


> What is optimal here ?



I meant the minimal voltage providing a perfect stability.
If the voltage is set to get this optimal value for the usual load without LLC 5, a higher load will makes the CPU to crash because the voltage drops lower than its minimal value.
Off course, the voltage can be set high enough to handle the highest load such Linpack AVX, but that means the voltage will be uselessly high for a lower load, leading to a higher consumption, temperatures, fans noise,...


----------



## Dbsjej56464

That's fair enough! I'm not stating anything here. I even said a few pages back that auto LLC is better. I was just curious what you guys were getting in terms of vdroop. 

My system is stable @ 1.35v with auto LLC so I'm happy

The hesitance people have with Vcore is due to AMD saying 1.35v max overclock. I'm not saying that's what I think, rather I'm just pointing out why people over worry IMO


----------



## bottlefedchaney

Lermite said:


> ...and when the load becomes heavier, your CPU crashes because the Vcore falls too low.
> That's why I keep the LLC 5, because my CPU can handle any load with an optimal Vcore.


Why would it if you had enough voltage? The key is voltage under load..

It's gain vs loss for me, I gain little to nothing from using higher LLC vs raising VCore. The chance of extra noise created, higher VRM temps under moderate load like gaming are enough for me to not take the chance.

I'm not trying to argue one way or the other, I don't care how anyone uses anything to be honest, I was just curious to know if there were actually any benefits.


----------



## mito1172

HeroofTime said:


> @mito1172 I'm really not sure, but it was released over here by elmor if I remember correctly. It has some more fixes to it (supposedly). It hasn't caused any problems that I know of though for me. The BIOS I used to use before this one was v1701, but I never overclocked on that BIOS so I'm not sure which one yields better results. As for fan issues and things like that, neither one has caused issues for me. However, I did notice that BIOS v6301 is definitely more aggressive in terms of CPU fan speed.


Thanks for information. I'm using Y dispenser with 2 fan smoothly NOCTUA NH-U12S SE) fan speed normal


----------



## Lermite

bottlefedchaney said:


> Why would it if you had enough voltage? The key is voltage under load..
> 
> It's gain vs loss for me, I gain little to nothing from using higher LLC vs raising VCore. The chance of extra noise created, higher VRM temps under moderate load like gaming are enough for me to not take the chance.
> 
> I'm not trying to argue one way or the other, I don't care how anyone uses anything to be honest, I was just curious to know if there were actually any benefits.



I'm just trying to explain the benefit of LLC over a higher Vcore.

The Windows task manager or any monitoring tool showing all the core working at 100% does not mean the CPU load is the highest.
A stress test based on Linpack with AVX support is a much higher load than a video encoding or softwares such Boinc and [email protected], despite all of them make the all the cores to work at 100%.

The Vdroop depends on the electric current which depends directly on the load.

For example, a fictive case: your CPU needs 1,3 V to be stable.
With LLC to Auto, you set the Vcore to 1,35 V for the applied one to be 1,3 V for your usual load, a video encoding.
Them you launch a stress test and you CPU crashes because the voltage drops at 1,28 V.

If you set the voltage for it to reach 1,3 V during the heaviest stress test, it will be higher, such 1,32 V, for a video encoding, giving a higher consumption, temperatures and fans noise.


----------



## bottlefedchaney

Lermite said:


> I'm just trying to explain the benefit of LLC over a higher Vcore.
> 
> The Windows task manager or any monitoring tool showing all the core working at 100% does not mean the CPU load is the highest.
> A stress test based on Linpack with AVX support is a much higher load than a video encoding or softwares such Boinc and [email protected], despite all of them make the all the cores to work at 100%.
> 
> The Vdroop depends on the electric current which depends directly on the load.
> 
> For example, a fictive case: your CPU needs 1,3 V to be stable.
> With LLC to Auto, you set the Vcore to 1,35 V for the applied one to be 1,3 V for your usual load, a video encoding.
> Them you launch a stress test and you CPU crashes because the voltage drops at 1,28 V.
> 
> If you set the voltage for it to reach 1,3 V during the heaviest stress test, it will be higher, such 1,32 V, for a video encoding, giving a higher consumption, temperatures and fans noise.


I understand all of this, when I say to tune under load I mean heavy load IBT,4k encoding, etc. In my experience higher vcore runs cooler at light/moderate loads than higher LLC.

Example, my system can be stable testing with IBT or handbrake 4k using LLC 5, 1.3815 set in bios, or LLC Auto and 1.441. Using the first setup (LLC 5) I see around 4-12 degrees C higher during long gaming sessions compared to the second config. It is not limited to just the CPU either, with higher LLC my M.2 SSD, Chipset, and Dram temps are also higher compared to lower LLC. 

It may be different for you and your setup, this is just my experiences.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Warning !

Do not set PLL above 1.81v-1.82v or Auto (You will have elevated temps across the CPU/VRMs)
Remember no Auto 

UPD. 
Please test this settings for yourself:
1.77v, 1.78v, 1.79v etc. and see if temps are lowered.


----------



## arcDaniel

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Warning !
> 
> Do not set PLL above 1.81v-1.82v or Auto (You will have elevated temps across the CPU/VRMs)
> Remember no Auto


Why no AUTO?

Mine is set AUTO an in HWInfo I see 1,788V. Is OK, or not?

What is the benefit of changing that Voltage?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

My new Stable @ 3360MHz CL14 1T GD

===


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

arcDaniel said:


> Why no AUTO?
> 
> Mine is set AUTO an in HWInfo I see 1,788V. Is OK, or not?
> 
> What is the benefit of changing that Voltage?


I have all my V at Manual (set them as the should be)
PLL 1.8 at 1.8v (shows 1.745v)
etc.

Today i've changed this to Auto (1.83v !), and my Temps goes +10-12deg. ! on average.
I just needed to share my experience.

Good setting is - 1.8v or 1.79v


----------



## arcDaniel

For me Auto or Manual 1,8V result in 1,788V in HWInfo.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Manual 1.8v PLL results in 1.831v in HWinfo for me


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

For me 1.8v reading is 1.744-1.766v
Also good to have 1.79v if 1.8 is too high.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Ne01 OnnA said:


> For me 1.8v reading is 1.744-1.766v
> Also good to have 1.79v if 1.8 is too high.


What difference does it make? Should I lower mine to 1.79v? Manually set 1.8v is reading out at 1.83v


----------



## BoMbY

Yes, I never cared much about this setting before. On Auto or 1.80000 the readout is 1.831 for me, I have to set 1.78000 to get a 1.809 readout. This is BIOS version 6201 and an some pretty old EC version.


----------



## Plissken

Where
Is
The
New
*******
Bios

: D


----------



## mito1172

@elmor is gone Bios is over.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Plissken said:


> Where
> Is
> The
> New
> *******
> Bios
> 
> : D


It's in our hearts (please refer to Mito1172 avatar to have a graphical representation)

EDIT: my awful orthography


----------



## Manshonyagger

Plissken said:


> Where
> Is
> The
> New
> *******
> Bios


First they say _mid october_, than _mid november_.
For shure the next statement is _mid december_.

To be continued …


----------



## The Sandman

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Warning !
> 
> Do not set PLL above 1.81v-1.82v or Auto (You will have elevated temps across the CPU/VRMs)
> Remember no Auto



There is rarely any reason for additional 1.8v PLL and is usually best manually entered as 1.8v.
Honestly I've never had a need to try and lower it to help improve temps, one of the benefits of a mono block.

More below...




Sideways2k said:


> Manual 1.8v PLL results in 1.831v in HWinfo for me





BoMbY said:


> Yes, I never cared much about this setting before. On Auto or 1.80000 the readout is 1.831 for me, I have to set 1.78000 to get a 1.809 readout. This is BIOS version 6201 and an some pretty old EC version.



Just as a reminder for some of the newer members as far as SW readings from the IO Sensor which includes the 1.8v PLL. (1st snip) source: https://www.overclock.net/forum/25903886-post1.html


As an example, my IO Sensor readings are simply out to lunch. My HWinfo readings have always been crazy high for the ITxxxx sensor readings.
For both 1.8v PLL and Dram voltage and I have to use a negative offset inside HWinfo of -.044 to bring it closer to matching Probe Points and what is entered in Bios. (2nd snip)
Even with 1.8v manually entered and using a -.044v offset you can see how HWinfo shows my 1.8v PLL. This is actually very close to what my points show as well.

@*BoMbY* The bottom line here (IO Sensor reading) is to *trust* what you enter into Bios and do not make adjustments/compensate according to SW readings.


----------



## Kildar

Plissken said:


> Where
> Is
> The
> New
> *******
> Bios
> 
> : D


Next year sometime.....


----------



## elmor

hurricane28 said:


> If i have time tomorrow i will take a look at my LLC setting back on the C6H.. I no longer have the board otherwise i would happily prove some people wrong here.. I have some screenshots and pictures i hope, didn't have time to look really and i deleted some files too..
> 
> I provided them in the beginning of this thread about LLC but to some people its more easy to just keep saying that people are wrong even when you proof THEM wrong.. If i recall correctly it was the LLC settings that was one of the complaints about this C6H board and some even brought it back because of the vdroop.. Heck, i have an PM from Elmor saying that he agreed with me and he didn't blame me IF i would return the board and that its an mess..
> 
> To get things strait here before some people get their knickers in a twist.. LLC is CPU dependent till a certain degree.. LLC does nothing but calibrating the load line, its right there in the name.. Nothing too complicated actually.. The stability of the load line, or load voltage as i want to call it for easy sake, is CPU dependent but the setting and how strong it is is dependent on the motherboard hence the LLC settings.. If i remember correctly i measured an vdroop of 50mv during load at LLC level 2 on the earlier BIOS's but later they improved it and now on the C7H its much better.



I've never said such a thing. There's no issue with the LLC settings on this board. The reason I said I would not blame you for returning your board was due to the SIO voltage reading inaccuracies. 

From my experience, you get the best results with some droop (Level 3-5 depending on board and architecture). That's referencing the resulting voltage under load, and disregarding any reliability concerns due to overshoot. If you use the same voltage with different LLC levels of course stability will not be the same since the resulting voltage will be different.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Kildar said:


> Next year sometime.....


Maby if we are Lucky we will have it this or next Week 
Should Hit Us ~Mid/Late November...


----------



## finalheaven

elmor said:


> I've never said such a thing. There's no issue with the LLC settings on this board. The reason I said I would not blame you for returning your board was due to the SIO voltage reading inaccuracies.
> 
> From my experience, you get the best results with some droop (Level 3-5 depending on board and architecture). That's referencing the resulting voltage under load, and disregarding any reliability concerns due to overshoot. If you use the same voltage with different LLC levels of course stability will not be the same since the resulting voltage will be different.


Do you you mean LLC Level 1-3? (5 results in no vdroop on our board with 1 with the most vdroop in terms of 1-5) and of course, as you stated, disregarding any reliability concerns. 

Also, can you share what company you moved to? Many of us were serious in supporting you.


----------



## gupsterg

@hurricane28

I bid your farewell, you have joined the elite club where I shall not read your posts.



bottlefedchaney said:


> Exactly this.
> 
> This has always been apparent to me from monitoring on this platform. I never liked how LLC changed the relationship between VID and actual VCORE.
> 
> I like setting p0 and leaving extreme tweaker on auto, auto LLC. Monitor what voltage is under load and adjust up as needed.
> 
> I really don't understand the hesitance to raising vcore that people seem to have. I have always been under the impression that, generally speaking raising the voltage is always preferred to LLC.


+1.



bottlefedchaney said:


> I understand all of this, when I say to tune under load I mean heavy load IBT,4k encoding, etc. In my experience higher vcore runs cooler at light/moderate loads than higher LLC.
> 
> Example, my system can be stable testing with IBT or handbrake 4k using LLC 5, 1.3815 set in bios, or LLC Auto and 1.441. Using the first setup (LLC 5) I see around 4-12 degrees C higher during long gaming sessions compared to the second config. It is not limited to just the CPU either, with higher LLC my M.2 SSD, Chipset, and Dram temps are also higher compared to lower LLC.
> 
> It may be different for you and your setup, this is just my experiences.


+1.

Only time I really opt to tinker with LLC is:-

i) when rarely push a CPU hard for a bench stable result only.
ii) occasionally when try to see if a finicky profile is failing due to voltage swing from droop.



The Sandman said:


> The bottom line here (IO Sensor reading) is to *trust* what you enter into Bios and do not make adjustments/compensate according to SW readings.


I'd say this is the best method.


----------



## hurricane28

elmor said:


> I've never said such a thing. There's no issue with the LLC settings on this board. The reason I said I would not blame you for returning your board was due to the SIO voltage reading inaccuracies.
> 
> From my experience, you get the best results with some droop (Level 3-5 depending on board and architecture). That's referencing the resulting voltage under load, and disregarding any reliability concerns due to overshoot. If you use the same voltage with different LLC levels of course stability will not be the same since the resulting voltage will be different.


Alright, i apologize if i implied anything else you said. 

I did a lot of testing and auto LLC didn't work for me on the C6H nor on the C7H due to vdroop. Level 3 or 4 is the best imo. I use 1.375 in BIOS with LLC level 4 which net me exactly what i set in BIOS. But still with level 4 i get around .20 Mv droop under load and especially in AVX instructions and it gets worse when i lower the LLC levels. So there is no way of stabilizing an overclock on auto or low LLC due to voltage droop caused by CPU or Motherboard. I am not comfortable of setting an much higher vcore in BIOS to account vdroop with low llc levels. Like you said, level 3-5 is the sweet spot IF the vcore is not too high.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

The Sandman said:


> There is rarely any reason for additional 1.8v PLL and is usually best manually entered as 1.8v.
> Honestly I've never had a need to try and lower it to help improve temps, one of the benefits of a mono block.
> 
> More below...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as a reminder for some of the newer members as far as SW readings from the IO Sensor which includes the 1.8v PLL. (1st snip) source: https://www.overclock.net/forum/25903886-post1.html
> 
> 
> As an example, my IO Sensor readings are simply out to lunch. My HWinfo readings have always been crazy high for the ITxxxx sensor readings.
> For both 1.8v PLL and Dram voltage and I have to use a negative offset inside HWinfo of -.044 to bring it closer to matching Probe Points and what is entered in Bios. (2nd snip)
> Even with 1.8v manually entered and using a -.044v offset you can see how HWinfo shows my 1.8v PLL. This is actually very close to what my points show as well.
> 
> @*BoMbY* The bottom line here (IO Sensor reading) is to *trust* what you enter into Bios and do not make adjustments/compensate according to SW readings.


Thank you! I was aware of the sensor issue I just wasn't sure if it was accurate on the PLL voltage! I didn't know how to do the offset in HWinfo so thanks for showing me!


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Im using LLC since Phenom II 1100T Be on ASUS Sabertooth 990FX  (I have it at 4GHz with 2000MHz DDR3 w/FSB 104MHz for HT)
LLC level is for us to not wasting our time to find the sweet spot, also it can prevent from Crashes.

Im now on LLC level 4 w/CPU & LLC level 3 w/SOC and everything is fine since i have ZEN (Pre-order )
It is the same ZEN as it was, same Temps, voltages, tW etc. (no degradation occured)

Don't worry USE LLC ! it can't hurt Your Mobo/CPU.

UPD. 
Every One need Group Hug


----------



## hurricane28

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Im using LLC since Phenom II 1100T Be
> LLC level is for us to not waisting our time to find the sweet spot, also it can prevent from Crashes.
> 
> Im now on LLC level 4 w/CPU & LLC level 3 w/SOC and everything is fine since i have ZEN (Pre-order )
> It is the same ZEN as it was, same Temps, voltages, tW etc. (no degradation occured)
> 
> Don't worry USE LLC ! it can't hurt Your Mobo/CPU.


Exactly my point man but when i say it i am wrong but when Elmor says the same exact thing he is right lmao. 

I am also using LLC level 4 and it works the best for me to be honest. Temps are a bit higher due to the LLC level but no problem here since i am running 360 mm cooler. Its much more stable too under higher LLC level compared to auto LLC and manual voltage.. It depends on the CPU of course the LLC levels are about the same across our boards.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

hurricane28 said:


> Exactly my point man but when i say it i am wrong but when Elmor says the same exact thing he is right lmao.
> 
> I am also using LLC level 4 and it works the best for me to be honest. Temps are a bit higher due to the LLC level but no problem here since i am running 360 mm cooler. Its much more stable too under higher LLC level compared to auto LLC and manual voltage.. It depends on the CPU of course the LLC levels are about the same across our boards.


Elmor was an Engineer at ASUS. Of course people are going to listen to him.

You are just another end user like me and the next guy, so no one is going to listen to you without proof. He also said "disregarding any reliability concerns due to overshoot" which means there is potential risk like with any form of overclocking and LLC. [email protected] had proof and said anything over LLC2 has a risk. An offset is the correct way to do your voltage too. I don't know anyone that uses manual Vcore.

Facts are facts and it is on you to decide what you want to do. Personally, I wouldn't be running LLC4. Just up the Vcore which drops under load anyways. The current is that low on idle the volts don't really matter. With balanced power plan, my CPU sits at 0.9v for casual browsing etc


----------



## majestynl

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Don't worry USE LLC ! it can't hurt Your Mobo/CPU.
> 
> UPD.
> Every One need Group Hug


LOL  But who is the one in the middle ? You ?


----------



## Korennya

Simple question regarding Voltages. I"ve got a 1600x on c6h, bios 6301. 

SO i was running bios 1701 for ever now. I updated to 6301 yesterday hopeing for memory stability which didn't happen. Anyway. I noticed that CPU vid increased from 1.350 to 1.375 from the bios update. Causing my vcore to raise from 1.4 to 1.43 @4.0Ghz. (using auto voltage with +.05 offset). I dropped offset back down to .025 and all is still golden.

This got me wondering. I use LL0 (auto) So at idle vcore is 1.4-1.417v and SVI2 is 1.4. Under load it droops to 1.373 vcore and 1.331 SVI2. Stable that way for well over a year. But i was wonder if I put on LLC3 or 4 to get rid of the droop. Could i drop VCore down to 1.375 and it run like it always did?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

majestynl said:


> LOL  But who is the one in the middle ? You ?


Im Bear or Tiger


----------



## Kildar

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Maby if we are Lucky we will have it this or next Week
> Should Hit Us ~Mid/Late November...


If we don't have it by now I don't think we are going to see it this month....


----------



## eXteR

Hi guys,

a friend bought this mobo and have some issues with sensor readings.

I read on this thread about the 44mv out of range by sensors, but in his case that offset is even bigger.

He only aplied XMP settings (Gskill 3200 RGB CL16) and 1.35v on DRAM Voltage. Bios and HWINFO are showing 1.46v on DRAM.

It's that normal or something he has to worry about?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Korennya said:


> Simple question regarding Voltages. I"ve got a 1600x on c6h, bios 6301.
> 
> SO i was running bios 1701 for ever now. I updated to 6301 yesterday hopeing for memory stability which didn't happen. Anyway. I noticed that CPU vid increased from 1.350 to 1.375 from the bios update. Causing my vcore to raise from 1.4 to 1.43 @4.0Ghz. (using auto voltage with +.05 offset). I dropped offset back down to .025 and all is still golden.
> 
> This got me wondering. I use LL0 (auto) So at idle vcore is 1.4-1.417v and SVI2 is 1.4. Under load it droops to 1.373 vcore and 1.331 SVI2. Stable that way for well over a year. But i was wonder if I put on LLC3 or 4 to get rid of the droop. Could i drop VCore down to 1.375 and it run like it always did?


Why are you adding more voltage than auto? I assume you are at stock? If so you shouldn't need to do a + offset. If you are overclocking what speed are you running?


----------



## Korennya

It's not stock. As stated it's running at 4.0Ghz. I've been playign with it. IT's running 2 bumps over auto (think that was .0125v) with llc on 3 now. SVI2 runs at 1.369 loaded, 1.4 unloaded. It was stable with llc 3 on auto at 4.0Ghz, but system response was poor under load. It's snappier with the 2 extra ticks.

4.0 is done though pstate0


----------



## Korennya

Isn't there supposed to be a setting in the newer bios that stops memory retraining on a cold boot?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Korennya said:


> Isn't there supposed to be a setting in the newer bios that stops memory retraining on a cold boot?


It's called memory clear I believe in the AMD CBS section. Not had that in ages, can happen when an overclock is unstable.

The whole LLC or not to LLC has been debated loads over the last few pages. An Asus rep (Raja) and the stilt have stated over LLC2 is risky. But no one has reported any failures yet that I'm aware of.

My personal take is increasing vcore instead of LLC. Droop is normal. If your voltages are over 1.425v then I'd dial it back. I've found having 3.9ghz stable at 1.362v isn't worth it over 3.8ghz at 1.275v stable which is no different in games for me. I leave LLC on auto.

The choice is yours really, the dangers of LLC are overshoot which software can't detect. LLC3/4 could possibly overshooting into the 1.5v range with your overclock which may or may not degrade faster. Using an Oscilloscope? I believe is the only way you can truly tell.

Might be worth reading the last few pages!


----------



## Lermite

If I remember correctly, Raja found out that LLC 6 can cause very short voltage spikes up to +70 mV.
As the 1800X Turbo can raise the Vcore up to 1.5V, such a Vcore must be safe while it's short enough.
That means any Vcore set up to 1,42V should be safe with LLC 5.


----------



## Korennya

Sideways2k said:


> It's called memory clear I believe in the AMD CBS section. Not had that in ages, can happen when an overclock is unstable.
> 
> The whole LLC or not to LLC has been debated loads over the last few pages. An Asus rep (Raja) and the stilt have stated over LLC2 is risky. But no one has reported any failures yet that I'm aware of.
> 
> My personal take is increasing vcore instead of LLC. Droop is normal. If your voltages are over 1.425v then I'd dial it back. I've found having 3.9ghz stable at 1.362v isn't worth it over 3.8ghz at 1.275v stable which is no different in games for me. I leave LLC on auto.
> 
> The choice is yours really, the dangers of LLC are overshoot which software can't detect. LLC3/4 could possibly overshooting into the 1.5v range with your overclock which may or may not degrade faster. Using an Oscilloscope? I believe is the only way you can truly tell.
> 
> Might be worth reading the last few pages!


Don't need to read back a few pages. I"ve seen Raja's posts with oscilloscope data over on the ROG boards. Also, I"m not terribly worried about an overshoot to 1.5v. That'd be a a .1 overshoot and actually still in spec, given that AMD runs the chip 1.5v went it's boosting in stock form. I"m not discounting that overshoot is real, i'm just not worried about it at my settings. I'm not over 1.425 anyway. It's 1.4 even right now, with a slight droop to 1.38 on load.

But thank you on the memory clear. I'll try setting that and seeing what happens on the next cold boot. It's really annoying waiting for it to retrain and sometimes have to go through the cycle a few times before booting. I wouldn't say it's unstable at this point. The IMC is just finicky. 3200mem and 4GHz core i've been running for well over 15 months, with periodic stability testing. Runs like a top, it just doesn't like to get up in the morning. Much like myself I guess.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Korennya said:


> Don't need to read back a few pages. I"ve seen Raja's posts with oscilloscope data over on the ROG boards. Also, I"m not terribly worried about an overshoot to 1.5v. That'd be a a .1 overshoot and actually still in spec, given that AMD runs the chip 1.5v went it's boosting in stock form. I"m not discounting that overshoot is real, i'm just not worried about it at my settings. I'm not over 1.425 anyway. It's 1.4 even right now, with a slight droop to 1.38 on load.
> 
> But thank you on the memory clear. I'll try setting that and seeing what happens on the next cold boot. It's really annoying waiting for it to retrain and sometimes have to go through the cycle a few times before booting. I wouldn't say it's unstable at this point. The IMC is just finicky. 3200mem and 4GHz core i've been running for well over 15 months, with periodic stability testing. Runs like a top, it just doesn't like to get up in the morning. Much like myself I guess.


No worries! Funny you say the morning thing as my setup seems more unstable in the morning too! I'm sure I've read the IMC needs to get to a certain temperature before normal stability happens! I'm tempted to start pushing higher as my temps are low (47c on bf5 58c Prime) I plan on going 7nm next year so doubt pushing 1.4v will cause issues in the meantime! Your overclock is testament to that!


----------



## F3r0x

eXteR said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> a friend bought this mobo and have some issues with sensor readings.
> 
> I read on this thread about the 44mv out of range by sensors, but in his case that offset is even bigger.
> 
> He only aplied XMP settings (Gskill 3200 RGB CL16) and 1.35v on DRAM Voltage. Bios and HWINFO are showing 1.46v on DRAM.
> 
> It's that normal or something he has to worry about?


Can you provide us some more info on his setup? What bios version is he on? What CPU is he running? Any overclock involved? 

I would recommend using Taiphoon burner to check the memory modules and then use the Ryzen Dram Calculator from 1usmus to get the best results. 
https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1640919-ryzen-dram-calculator-1-4-0-a.html


----------



## The Sandman

eXteR said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> a friend bought this mobo and have some issues with sensor readings.
> 
> I read on this thread about the 44mv out of range by sensors, but in his case that offset is even bigger.
> 
> He only aplied XMP settings (Gskill 3200 RGB CL16) and 1.35v on DRAM Voltage. Bios and HWINFO are showing 1.46v on DRAM.
> 
> It's that normal or something he has to worry about?



Sounds a lot like mine, I say normal for some of us.


My Dram Voltage is set to 1.43v in Bios. I am using a -.044mv offset in HWinfo and mine still displays as 1.46v in windoz lol. That's 1.504v when not using the offset.
Been like this since day one. Not an issue, just an inconvenience.


If you have a MM you can use Probe Points to get a better idea of what the voltage actually is for both idle and load to help decide which offset to use.


----------



## eXteR

F3r0x said:


> Can you provide us some more info on his setup? What bios version is he on? What CPU is he running? Any overclock involved?
> 
> I would recommend using Taiphoon burner to check the memory modules and then use the Ryzen Dram Calculator from 1usmus to get the best results.
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1640919-ryzen-dram-calculator-1-4-0-a.html


2700X stock no oc, everything on auto.

Bios is last one official.


We're not on the point of getting all the juice of it, only want to know if the board can be faulty to do an RMA.

I think something is wrong, he played some BFV yesterday and the frametime graph was horrible, constant spikes and lockups. (1070Ti at 1080p144hz)

I have x370 taichi and 2700x and my frametime was a straight line.

Enviado desde mi SM-P550 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Disassociative

I know it’s hard to say for sure given that every CPU has a different memory controller, but what are my chances of getting 4x8gb sticks of G.Skill Flare X 3200 working with this board and a 2700X? Currently I’m running 2x8gb sticks of said memory but it is on sale right now so I’m tempted to pick up another pair of those RAM sticks and bump my system up to 32gb.


----------



## Atlan1980

With enough time and effort you can get up to 3533 on this board. At the moment i reduce my sub timings.

32GB (4x8GB) F4-3866C18Q-32GTZ Samsung g b-die, August 2017
3533 mit 14-15-14-14-32-44-1T (Gear Down On) 1.44V / SOC ca. 1.031V
VTTDDR Voltage [0.71940] / DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA & CHB [0.49000] / VDDP Voltage [0.90000] / CLDO_VDDP voltage [729]


----------



## Fanu

any way to prevent the cold boot bug on C6E ? EVERY time I turn on my PC it turns off after 1sec and then turns on and boots without issues (while keeping the OC values) - its annoying that this is happening on a 2000usd PC and it didnt happen on an i5 and a H77 MBO I had from 6 years ago 

I didnt OC my CPU, just run the memory OCed (if you can call it OC considering I am running it at 14-14-14-28 which is near stock..)


----------



## gupsterg

@Atlan1980

Thanks for share of your testing :thumb: .



Disassociative said:


> I know it’s hard to say for sure given that every CPU has a different memory controller, but what are my chances of getting 4x8gb sticks of G.Skill Flare X 3200 working with this board and a 2700X? Currently I’m running 2x8gb sticks of said memory but it is on sale right now so I’m tempted to pick up another pair of those RAM sticks and bump my system up to 32gb.


Gen 2 IMC seems worse with 4 sticks than gen 1 in my experience. The C6H seems to allow better stability on 4 sticks than C7H.

3200MHz should be possible with some ease IMO. Even 3266MHz seems easy from my experience. 3333MHz+ is where it really becomes a task.

I have had passes of upto 9hrs in HCI/GSAT/RAM Test using 3333MHz C14 1T/3400MHz C15 1T. P95 v28.10b1 / v29.4b8 each upto ~6hrs. Reruns can at times of these stability tests be "hit'n'miss", but the C6H seems more consistently stable when running 4 dimms. So the C7H has more of a rerun variance IMO.


----------



## elmor

finalheaven said:


> Do you you mean LLC Level 1-3? (5 results in no vdroop on our board with 1 with the most vdroop in terms of 1-5) and of course, as you stated, disregarding any reliability concerns.
> 
> Also, can you share what company you moved to? Many of us were serious in supporting you.


~Level 3 should be good on C6H.

I'm not going straight to a different company, I'll share further details at a later time.


----------



## gupsterg

Atlan1980 said:


> With enough time and effort you can get up to 3533 on this board. At the moment i reduce my sub timings.
> 
> 32GB (4x8GB) F4-3866C18Q-32GTZ Samsung g b-die, August 2017
> 3533 mit 14-15-14-14-32-44-1T (Gear Down On) 1.44V / SOC ca. 1.031V
> VTTDDR Voltage [0.71940] / DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA & CHB [0.49000] / VDDP Voltage [0.90000] / CLDO_VDDP voltage [729]
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I appreciate your sharing of your data  .

I see in txt you are using DRAM Tune R1 to R4 set as 0, I have been able to make no determination yet if these settings changes help or not, what testing did you do to determine if these value changes were affecting stability?


----------



## Atlan1980

gupsterg said:


> I appreciate your sharing of your data  .
> 
> I see in txt you are using DRAM Tune R1 to R4 set as 0, I have been able to make no determination yet if these settings changes help or not, what testing did you do to determine if these value changes were affecting stability?


That was a try for my first stability settings. Use auto instead.

The biggest thing on CH6 are the vdimm (vtt = Vdimm/2). You can only use areas in the near of these rule. After that you have to fine tune every voltage above 1.385V with DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA & CHB. At first you need a complete stable setting at 1.385V to test stable Vdimms higher than that.

stable setting for my setup:

1.45V (VTT=0,72600V) 0.505 0.505
1.435V (VTT=0,71940V) 0.52 0.52
1.44V (VTT=0,71940V) 0.49 0.49
1.425V (VTT=0,71280) 0.49 0.49
1,41V (VTT=0,70620V) 0.505 0.505
1.40V (VTT=0.69960V) 0.495 0.495

The second thing are the soc / vdimm settings like:

VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
VDDSOC Current Capability [120%]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manuell]
Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimiert]
DRAM Current Capability (DRAM-Stromfähigkeit) [120%]
DRAM Power Phase Control (DRAM-Leistungsphasensteuerung) [Optimiert]
DRAM Switching Frequency (DRAM-Schaltfrequenz) [Manuell]
Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]

I will check that later, but with wrong settings here it would not run. Maybee @elmor can share the best settings for high frequencies.

The exact CLDO is the key for lowest possible vdimm and stability. You have to check every setting from cold to warm.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

My New Timings (Now this is stable, will Tweak moar but BFV  )

3360MHz Cl14 (same as for 2x8GB now Full 4x8GB 4133MHz CL19 DDR4 !)
Not too much of a Tinkerig was made (Only RTT is set to Auto/Off/Auto)

Here:

UPD. 2 
New Stable 

tWRWRSD/DD need to be at 6 for 32GB
=========


----------



## Dbsjej56464

eXteR said:


> 2700X stock no oc, everything on auto.
> 
> Bios is last one official.
> 
> 
> We're not on the point of getting all the juice of it, only want to know if the board can be faulty to do an RMA.
> 
> I think something is wrong, he played some BFV yesterday and the frametime graph was horrible, constant spikes and lockups. (1070Ti at 1080p144hz)
> 
> I have x370 taichi and 2700x and my frametime was a straight line.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-P550 mediante Tapatalk


Is he using DX11 or 12

DX 12 give me more wobbly frametimes and 100+ fps feels sluggish. DX11 is fine though.

Off topic BF5 is amazing and just what I've been waiting for as a player since BF1942!


----------



## arcDaniel

What do you think about my Settings?

Original it is Ballistix Sport 2400mhz Ram, 32gb(2x16) Dual Rank, with the timings 16-16-16-39


----------



## bottlefedchaney

The Sandman said:


> Sounds a lot like mine, I say normal for some of us.
> 
> 
> My Dram Voltage is set to 1.43v in Bios. I am using a -.044mv offset in HWinfo and mine still displays as 1.46v in windoz lol. That's 1.504v when not using the offset.
> Been like this since day one. Not an issue, just an inconvenience.
> 
> 
> If you have a MM you can use Probe Points to get a better idea of what the voltage actually is for both idle and load to help decide which offset to use.




Wow, mine is nothing like that and I have had since release. I’ve always heard the sensors are off but that much is .....  

I have mine set at 1.41 dram in bios. In bios it reads fluctuate from 1.43-1.46 and reads the same in hwinfo. I’ve always noted on mine it is somewhat stagey, example 1.35 on mine reads 1.365 -1.38. It also reads this when set to 1.36 and doesn’t change until I hit 1.365 then it reads 1.39-1.41. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dbsjej56464

bottlefedchaney said:


> Wow, mine is nothing like that and I have had since release. I’ve always heard the sensors are off but that much is .....
> 
> I have mine set at 1.41 dram in bios. In bios it reads fluctuate from 1.43-1.46 and reads the same in hwinfo. I’ve always noted on mine it is somewhat stagey, example 1.35 on mine reads 1.365 -1.38. It also reads this when set to 1.36 and doesn’t change until I hit 1.365 then it reads 1.39-1.41.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine does the same too, seems to be common.

For those who've used a multimeter say the voltages are basically what you input. ASUS put a crap sensor on this board. It's meant to be fixed on the VII but I wouldn't know.


----------



## HeroofTime

Sorry to post something irrelevant to the thread, but I'll be getting rid of my C6H sooner or later as a result of poor treatment from ASUS recently. I really enjoyed this thread and talking to the people here. I'm thankful for the help you guys have given me too. Read more about it in the following link.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/69-...d-asus-won-t-honor-warranty.html#post27727732


----------



## bottlefedchaney

Sideways2k said:


> Mine does the same too, seems to be common.
> 
> 
> 
> For those who've used a multimeter say the voltages are basically what you input. ASUS put a crap sensor on this board. It's meant to be fixed on the VII but I wouldn't know.




I have put a mm on mine when I first got it to see how things were and it was what I had in bios. 

I’ve never gave a crap about the sensor readings after I knew how much to compensate for, I also have a custom loop with a fan controller with my own probes soo.... I really have no gripe like some. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hurricane28

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Im using LLC since Phenom II 1100T Be on ASUS Sabertooth 990FX  (I have it at 4GHz with 2000MHz DDR3 w/FSB 104MHz for HT)
> LLC level is for us to not wasting our time to find the sweet spot, also it can prevent from Crashes.
> 
> Im now on LLC level 4 w/CPU & LLC level 3 w/SOC and everything is fine since i have ZEN (Pre-order )
> It is the same ZEN as it was, same Temps, voltages, tW etc. (no degradation occured)
> 
> Don't worry USE LLC ! it can't hurt Your Mobo/CPU.
> 
> UPD.
> Every One need Group Hug


Not from that Amsterdamned dude, i don't like and don't respond well to that kind of abusing behavior.. First insulting me and than blocking me so i can't say anything back.. That's typical behavior of an abuser.. That's all i have to say about people like that, they are just keyboard commando type of people..


----------



## BUFUMAN

nithindv said:


> Any fellow Noctua D14 / 15 owners? My D14 seems to run at around 1300RPM all the time no matter what I set on the BIOS, either Manual mode or Silent mode ? Any idea how to tackle this issue on this board? Running the 6201 BIOS


No issue here, could be the typical crosshair fan issue to.
Setup your fan curve at uefi

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hurricane28

Sideways2k said:


> Mine does the same too, seems to be common.
> 
> For those who've used a multimeter say the voltages are basically what you input. ASUS put a crap sensor on this board. "It's meant to be fixed on the VII but I wouldn't know."


I do, i have the C7H Wifi and the voltage readings are spot on with whats hardweareinfo is reading. I measured it with my multimeter on the probelt points and i read the same as what i set in BIOS and software is also reading correctly. C7H is how the C6H should be in the first place imo.. I really hope Asus ROG is never going to use this crappy cheap chip ever again for voltage and monitoring purposes.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

hurricane28 said:


> I do, i have the C7H Wifi and the voltage readings are spot on with whats hardweareinfo is reading. I measured it with my multimeter on the probelt points and i read the same as what i set in BIOS and software is also reading correctly. C7H is how the C6H should be in the first place imo.. I really hope Asus ROG is never going to use this crappy cheap chip ever again for voltage and monitoring purposes.


That's good! Greedy bastards should of replaced us all with a VII. I had a pair of Rog Centurion headphones a £230 pair at the time and had to RMA two batches they were that bad! Got HyperX Cloud revolvers and not a problem ASUS really are crap.

If I get another AMD mobo I'd probably get an ASRock taichi or something similar. Elmor was the saving grace and now he's gone. Still waiting on the BIOS that was promised over a month ago :?


----------



## majestynl

hurricane28 said:


> Not from that Amsterdamned dude, i don't like and don't respond well to that kind of abusing behavior.. First insulting me and than blocking me so i can't say anything back.. That's typical behavior of an abuser.. That's all i have to say about people like that, they are just keyboard commando type of people..


Kido, Who are you talking about?


----------



## hurricane28

Sideways2k said:


> That's good! Greedy bastards should of replaced us all with a VII. I had a pair of Rog Centurion headphones a £230 pair at the time and had to RMA two batches they were that bad! Got HyperX Cloud revolvers and not a problem ASUS really are crap.
> 
> If I get another AMD mobo I'd probably get an ASRock taichi or something similar. Elmor was the saving grace and now he's gone. Still waiting on the BIOS that was promised over a month ago :?


Agreed man, IMO everyone with an C6H should get the C7H.. This is why i tell people to complain to Asus if they have issues, even Asus ROG forum is useless to complain as they don't answer anymore in the AMD threads.. 
IF you complain to Asus do it in an constructive way instead of a rant people do over here. The more people complain about the sensor etc. issues to Asus the realistic view they get about the problems at hand and perhaps they are able to solve it and in the best way NEVER use this IT sensors ever again as they are buggy and extremely unreliable which have nothing to do on an top tier Asus ROG board.


----------



## mito1172

hurricane28 said:


> I do, i have the C7H Wifi and the voltage readings are spot on with whats hardweareinfo is reading. I measured it with my multimeter on the probelt points and i read the same as what i set in BIOS and software is also reading correctly. C7H is how the C6H should be in the first place imo.. I really hope Asus ROG is never going to use this crappy cheap chip ever again for voltage and monitoring purposes.


So c7h good c6h say bad?


----------



## nexxusty

mito1172 said:


> So c7h good c6h say bad?


Absolutely not.

First off, there are different revisions of boards. The issue has likely been fixed, and the offending parts replaced in later revisions.

Secondly.... I have had the first revision of this board working flawlessly for over a year now. Not a single issue.

The C7H is the better board, no question. However the C6H isn't a bad board just because one person says it is. That goes for anything in life. Don't take only one persons word on something and then think thats how it is without questions. That's a silly, childish way to act.

So many people love and praise this board. I am one of them. I'd be taking their word for it, IMO.


----------



## arcDaniel

Where do I see the exact Rev. from my Board or the Builddate?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## elguero

Does anybody know if you loose sata ports when using a m.2 drive?


----------



## arcDaniel

On my Board the Rev is 1.03, so is that a newer one? or an early? 

Im interessting, what the differance are.


----------



## hurricane28

mito1172 said:


> So c7h good c6h say bad?


My own experience is that the C7H is the better board over all yes. Voltage monitoring is better and i get better stability. Overclocking wise i get little more out of the CPU as on the C6H board. 
Many others don't have these "issues" and running the C6H very good but still, voltage monitoring is way off and it has more vdroop under load which can lead to instability. 

First thing i noticed from using the C7H from the C6H is that the load line calibration is stronger and the voltage/temp readings are much better and realistic compared to what i set in BIOS.


----------



## hurricane28

nexxusty said:


> Absolutely not.
> 
> First off, there are different revisions of boards. The issue has likely been fixed, and the offending parts replaced in later revisions.
> 
> Secondly.... I have had the first revision of this board working flawlessly for over a year now. Not a single issue.
> 
> The C7H is the better board, no question. However the C6H isn't a bad board just because one person says it is. That goes for anything in life. Don't take only one persons word on something and then think thats how it is without questions. That's a silly, childish way to act.
> 
> So many people love and praise this board. I am one of them. I'd be taking their word for it, IMO.



What are the different revisions and what part did they fix according to you? I am curious. 

Its not one person that has problems with this board mate, lots of people returned this C6H because of the problems and instabilities... It might run better now but idk as i no longer own the board but when i was still using it the problems were still there and i didn't read anything new about a "fix" except Elmor promising for new BIOS with new implementation but now he left Asus ROG i am not that sure the "fix" wil ever come to be honest..


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

nexxusty said:


> Absolutely not.
> 
> First off, there are different revisions of boards. The issue has likely been fixed, and the offending parts replaced in later revisions.
> 
> Secondly.... I have had the first revision of this board working flawlessly for over a year now. Not a single issue.
> 
> The C7H is the better board, no question. However the C6H isn't a bad board just because one person says it is. That goes for anything in life. Don't take only one persons word on something and then think thats how it is without questions. That's a silly, childish way to act.
> 
> So many people love and praise this board. I am one of them. I'd be taking their word for it, IMO.


Hero VI have better DDR Power Phase (in 8+4 phase configuration, 2 is assigned for RAM)
CH VII has also 2x Phase for DDR (THX @gupsterg )

Im not having any Problems w/Mobo or CPU since my Pre-Order 
Same'O!

IMO both have strong & stronger sides 
Some Say (me) that on Hero VI 4000MHz CL19 DDR4 is possible..... (on ZEN2 )


----------



## gupsterg

Sideways2k said:


> That's good! Greedy bastards should of replaced us all with a VII. I had a pair of Rog Centurion headphones a £230 pair at the time and had to RMA two batches they were that bad! Got HyperX Cloud revolvers and not a problem ASUS really are crap.
> 
> If I get another AMD mobo I'd probably get an ASRock taichi or something similar. Elmor was the saving grace and now he's gone. Still waiting on the BIOS that was promised over a month ago :?


The boards were a gift to top 5 or so posters within thread. It was in no way a reparation and or admission that the C6H had inherent fault.



mito1172 said:


> So c7h good c6h say bad?


The C6H IMO is better board in some respects depending upon your needs.

This was a recent test. BCLK 102.2, using RAM Divider 3133MHz, but due to BCLK bump RAM is 3200MHz, 32GB made up of 4x8GB. That is P95 loading CPU for 5hrs, ~4.15GHz average CPU clock.



Spoiler














8hrs in P95 version which load CPU ~10% more watts when checked on wall meter plug.



Spoiler














This is not meant in malice. You can clearly see poster has before stated elmor said "xyz", which was untrue and elmor himself has recently posted to explain. So I would say do not get wrapped up with poster.



nexxusty said:


> Absolutely not.
> 
> First off, there are different revisions of boards. The issue has likely been fixed, and the offending parts replaced in later revisions.
> 
> Secondly.... I have had the first revision of this board working flawlessly for over a year now. Not a single issue.
> 
> The C7H is the better board, no question. However the C6H isn't a bad board just because one person says it is. That goes for anything in life. Don't take only one persons word on something and then think thats how it is without questions. That's a silly, childish way to act.
> 
> So many people love and praise this board. I am one of them. I'd be taking their word for it, IMO.


No new revs on C6H since launch.



arcDaniel said:


> Where do I see the exact Rev. from my Board or the Builddate?


Where you see CROSSHAIR VI HERO printed on motherboard. Only revision is shown, I believe from serial production date could be extrapolated.



Ne01 OnnA said:


> Hero VI have better DDR Power Phase (in 8+4 phase configuration, 2 is assigned for RAM)
> CH VII has Single Phase for DDR.
> Im not having any Problems w/Mobo or CPU since my Pre-Order
> Same'O!
> 
> IMO both have strong & stronger sides
> Some Say (me) that on Hero VI 4000MHz CL19 DDR4 is possible..... (on ZEN2 )


C7H is dual phase DRAM as well.

The DRAM phases are not part of the main phases on C6H/C7H.

C6H around CPU you have 12 phases, 8 CPU, 4 SOC. C7H is 10 CPU, 2 SOC.

Just where the dimm slots are, you will see 2 phases each on C6H/C7H.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

gupsterg said:


> The boards were a gift to top 5 or so posters within thread. It was in no way a reparation and or admission that the C6H had inherent fault.


I know. I was referring to the sensor issue which is unacceptable for a premium Motherboard. How this got through quality control is beyond me.

My board is fine minus the issue stated above. This will be my last Asus product though. Between the sensors, slow bios updates and false promises on the bios (First was mid October. Then mid November which has now passed). Plus their RMA services is terrible,

Defend it if you will, but these issues are unacceptable from a company of Asus's stature and they have gone downhill over the last 10 years. I remember in the early 00s how awesome Asus really were.

Sorry for rambling but it seems some of you don't understand why some of us are fed up. 7nm next year so will probably switch boards.

In the meantime, I will wait for the bios with the new AGESA. Which cheaper lesser boards already have. It's only going to get worse with Elmor leaving.


----------



## Lermite

I've had the Prime X370 Pro for 19 months and I blamed its several annoying flaws: RAM support, VRM temps, number of fan connectors, global stability,...

I've switched to the C6H two months ago and except the sensors reading inaccuracy and the latest bioses struggle to handle properly the fans, I truly enjoy this board.

My RAM went from 3133 with loosened timings to 3440 with tights ones.
The VRM remain ice cold. I couldn't believe it until I checked their temperature with an IR thermometer.
The CPU stability even requires less voltage.
No more struggling with a screwdriver to reach the Clear CMOS connector, but I didn't have to use this feature on the C6H yet.

Of course, anybody else can expect something else from this board or can use different settings that could be affected by some issue, but the way mine works is more than fine. It perfectly fulfill my needs and expectations.


----------



## gupsterg

Sideways2k said:


> I know. I was referring to the sensor issue which is unacceptable for a premium Motherboard. How this got through quality control is beyond me.
> 
> My board is fine minus the issue stated above. This will be my last Asus product though. Between the sensors, slow bios updates and false promises on the bios (First was mid October. Then mid November which has now passed). Plus their RMA services is terrible,
> 
> Defend it if you will, but these issues are unacceptable from a company of Asus's stature and they have gone downhill over the last 10 years. I remember in the early 00s how awesome Asus really were.
> 
> Sorry for rambling but it seems some of you don't understand why some of us are fed up. 7nm next year so will probably switch boards.
> 
> In the meantime, I will wait for the bios with the new AGESA. Which cheaper lesser boards already have. It's only going to get worse with Elmor leaving.


My C6H was pre-order launch board. Only first few weeks I had fan PWM issues and whatever Mumak/Elmor did at the time solved it. I use CPU_FAN, CHA_FAN1 and CHA_FAN3. CPU_FAN custom profile, PWM, 3.8s. CHA_FAN1 standard, PWM, 3.8s. CHA_FAN3, turbo, PWM, 3.8s.

CPU_FAN provides PWM to 4x TY143, they are molex powered. CHA_FAN1 provides power and PWM to 2x Arctic Cooling F9 PWM. CHA_FAN3 provides power and PWM to 1x Arctic Cooling F12 PWM.

Do you know how many posts I see on various forums in regard to others vendors RMA experiences? only recently a Gigabyte X470 owner did thread on reddit stating how he's jumping from that to ASUS due to lack of UEFI progression on options, etc.

I by no means say ASUS has best RMA where I am, nor is it the worst.

What do you think the new AGESA will bring?

More RAM dividers??? done way back...

More improved RAM IC support??? not happen now IMO, AM4 is very developed now...

Improved CPU clocks??? silicon is way bigger limiting factor than firmware IMO. You see that i5 4690K in my sig, I could flash any old/new UEFI and it wrecked 4.9GHz for clocking, even have ~5GHz CPU validations on air with it. Pure and simple the silicon was good, firmware did squat to aid it's clocks, my 1st 4690K paled compared to that 2nd one...

Flash a very early UEFI, then keep progressing on and you'll see several months back we got what we were gonna get...

All in all I believe all UEFI/AGESA updates will bring is bug patches we may or may not be experiencing...

UEFI 1101 on C7H has AGESA 1.0.0.6.... guess what.... one new option by AMD.... selects if the whole SPD is read or not... really aids squat from my experience...


----------



## Dbsjej56464

gupsterg said:


> My C6H was pre-order launch board. Only first few weeks I had fan PWM issues and whatever Mumak/Elmor did at the time solved it. I use CPU_FAN, CHA_FAN1 and CHA_FAN3. CPU_FAN custom profile, PWM, 3.8s. CHA_FAN1 standard, PWM, 3.8s. CHA_FAN3, turbo, PWM, 3.8s.
> 
> CPU_FAN provides PWM to 4x TY143, they are molex powered. CHA_FAN1 provides power and PWM to 2x Arctic Cooling F9 PWM. CHA_FAN3 provides power and PWM to 1x Arctic Cooling F12 PWM.
> 
> Do you know how many posts I see on various forums in regard to others vendors RMA experiences? only recently a Gigabyte X470 owner did thread on reddit stating how he's jumping from that to ASUS due to lack of UEFI progression on options, etc.
> 
> I by no means say ASUS has best RMA where I am, nor is it the worst.
> 
> What do you think the new AGESA will bring?
> 
> More RAM dividers??? done way back...
> 
> More improved RAM IC support??? not happen now IMO, AM4 is very developed now...
> 
> Improved CPU clocks??? silicon is way bigger limiting factor than firmware IMO. You see that i5 4690K in my sig, I could flash any old/new UEFI and it wrecked 4.9GHz for clocking, even have ~5GHz CPU validations on air with it. Pure and simple the silicon was good, firmware did squat to aid it's clocks, my 1st 4690K paled compared to that 2nd one...
> 
> Flash a very early UEFI, then keep progressing on and you'll see several months back we got what we were gonna get...
> 
> All in all I believe all UEFI/AGESA updates will bring is bug patches we may or may not be experiencing...
> 
> UEFI 1101 on C7H has AGESA 1.0.0.6.... guess what.... one new option by AMD.... selects if the whole SPD is read or not... really aids squat from my experience...


You really don't understand my point do you? You've just gone off on a tangent. I asked for 2 things, the sensors fixed and a bios. You assume why I'd want a bios and witter away. Even bringing an Intel chip into it.

My view of you has dropped. You are a suck up and a fanboy? Or at least a company defender. You should apply for a job at ASUS PR.

Give this guy an inch and he runs a 100 miles. You need to chill and accept that the sensor issues and slow BIOS updates are unacceptable no matter how much waffle you produce for a board that cost as much as it did on release.

I would seriously learn to take your tongue outta billion dollar companies ass. Do you think ASUS or any other company give a damn about you? You've put a lot of effort in and they didn't even give you a crosshair VII. They choose people that out waffled you (Not saying those guys didn't deserve it) but think about it. I'm going to end this now as you are making it off topic

Stop using OC.net as a form of therapy. Because you need it, to go from asking about a bios and airing my few views on sensors to ram dividers and i5 Haswell, it is weird and I will be the first person to tell you as you make my mania seem mild.

People are entitled to their opinions, something I can tell by looking at your post history and the way you speak to fellow members you don't understand. We all spent money on this board and ignorance isn't bliss when it affects my bank account.


----------



## gupsterg

I'll keep it short.

I was one of those who got a C7H.

UEFI 6301 using ASUS WMI works as intended for applications using it correctly. I did some tests for SIV author with several apps running concurrently using Super IO chip, to see if "locking" was correct.

If I was a fanboy, why at every opportunity when I read a C6H owner query if C7H would be better I share data it is not. I always state if you've paid for C6H, accounting all aspects of gains/loss from change, I can not recommend C7H.

I hope I did not go off on tangent or add too much.


----------



## Zognarb

Sideways2k said:


> You need to chill and accept that the sensor issues and slow BIOS updates are unacceptable no matter how much waffle you produce for a board that cost as much as it did on release.


Speak for yourself. Personally couldn't less about something so utterly trivial like on-board voltage sensor resolution, if I wanted to get accurate readings I'd use a DMM.

Don't get what the addict-like attitude toward BIOS updates is either. What on earth is so important about a minor AGESA update that you need to throw a tantrum over it?

I'm honestly amazed Elmor put up with this thread as long as he did, nor am I particularly surprised Raja went elsewhere.


----------



## Maxcielle

Having error here. Can someone help?


----------



## gupsterg

General post, not aimed at any member.

The C6H was the most expensive board I had bought when I dumped Intel for AMD. Early on in this thread are posts to the fact.

I was fortunate to receive C7H FOC. I did not see a real need for a new board prior to getting it, nor after getting it and trying it.

I could not keep 2 boards for same CPU, even if I wanted to. It felt like a waste to me and I would keep flipping between each and doing compares. It was extremely tough to decide which board to keep. In the end I sold the C6H.

How I saw it was, most posts I read from others to another, will suggest to others get X470 over X370 board. So I felt the C6H second hand value will dip more if I kept it and sold later. As people perceive the X470 boards to have some hidden advantage that the X370 does not have.

When I sold the C6H I was some what hesitant. Firstly it had been a great board to me. Next hesitation was, purchaser may read all the "horror" on C6H and decide to state x is happening, want money back. I was lucky in that the buyer seemed to come across as needing the board. Even though I gave a 14 day no quibble return the buyer has been over the moon from last conversation. This gives me some pleasure to know another is enjoying it, rather than it collecting dust.

The purchaser saved ~£100 vs buying a C7H. This could mean he could splash out on some other HW which will give him better experience of usage than a X470 board.

On this note a wave goodbye to the C6H thread and owners and will be unsubscribing.

I would like to thank :clock: Elmor, Raja, Praz and The Stilt :clock:, they shared so much that made the ride on Ryzen gen 1/C6H so great. I must not forget :clock: Shamino :clock: as I believe he has played a pivotal role in C6H, as eluded by posts by Elmor/Raja here and there.


----------



## Plissken

I'm starting to think they do it on purpose ($$$) to make users to go Intel (bribe and *****). Does Intel boards suffers or ever suffered from this issue? Do they use the same chip for hw monitoring/fans? How the **** can you put a chip so defective AND not having it tested throughly before going on the market? QC issue with a billion dollar company? We are talking of a $250 motherboard here when it first came out. What the ****? **** you ASUS!

I'm still having this issue if I use anything above 6001 BTW and STILL waiting for a damn new BIOS to solve it.


----------



## Maxcielle

This C6H is by far the worst board i have ever had. Had problems from start. For a premium product that i have paid 300€ its a joke. Really. This is not a ROG quality product. This board was jinx from start. What a joke. 
Nowadays to start this board i need my wife's hairblower... Coldboot coldboot coldboot



gupsterg said:


> General post, not aimed at any member.
> 
> The C6H was the most expensive board I had bought when I dumped Intel for AMD. Early on in this thread are posts to the fact.
> 
> I was fortunate to receive C7H FOC. I did not see a real need for a new board prior to getting it, nor after getting it and trying it.
> 
> I could not keep 2 boards for same CPU, even if I wanted to. It felt like a waste to me and I would keep flipping between each and doing compares. It was extremely tough to decide which board to keep. In the end I sold the C6H.
> 
> How I saw it was, most posts I read from others to another, will suggest to others get X470 over X370 board. So I felt the C6H second hand value will dip more if I kept it and sold later. As people perceive the X470 boards to have some hidden advantage that the X370 does not have.
> 
> When I sold the C6H I was some what hesitant. Firstly it had been a great board to me. Next hesitation was, purchaser may read all the "horror" on C6H and decide to state x is happening, want money back. I was lucky in that the buyer seemed to come across as needing the board. Even though I gave a 14 day no quibble return the buyer has been over the moon from last conversation. This gives me some pleasure to know another is enjoying it, rather than it collecting dust.
> 
> The purchaser saved ~£100 vs buying a C7H. This could mean he could splash out on some other HW which will give him better experience of usage than a X470 board.
> 
> On this note a wave goodbye to the C6H thread and owners and will be unsubscribing.
> 
> I would like to thank /forum/images/smilies/post-flame-small.png Elmor, Raja, Praz and The Stilt /forum/images/smilies/post-flame-small.png, they shared so much that made the ride on Ryzen gen 1/C6H so great. I must not forget /forum/images/smilies/post-flame-small.png Shamino /forum/images/smilies/post-flame-small.png as I believe he has played a pivotal role in C6H, as eluded by posts by Elmor/Raja here and there.


----------



## Elloquin

Maxcielle said:


> Having error here. Can someone help?


That's a VGA error code. Check the cable you are using for the monitor. Also check to make sure the source on the monitor is using the same port on the monitor the card is plugged into. Seems really simple but i had a similar issue where i would get post code d0. Turned out I accidentally hit the source button on the monitor and switched from HDMI 1 to HDMI 2 when the card was plugged into HDMI 1. My monitor doesn't automatically detect wha is plugged in where. Hit the source button and it booted into BIOS.


----------



## arcDaniel

Maxcielle said:


> This C6H is by far the worst board i have ever had. Had problems from start. For a premium product that i have paid 300€ its a joke. Really. This is not a ROG quality product. This board was jinx from start. What a joke.
> Nowadays to start this board i need my wife's hairblower... Coldboot coldboot coldboot


For me it is the opposite. I had already very good Mainboards that made me happy, but my C6H is really fantastic, everything works just fine and the flexibility in the Bios in incredible. I had only payed 210Euro (new from Amazon) for the Board, the best deal I made so for, for PC products.


----------



## Maxcielle

I have had all(!!!) The crosshair boards. All! All of them! This is sh#t. Period.




arcDaniel said:


> Maxcielle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This C6H is by far the worst board i have ever had. Had problems from start. For a premium product that i have paid 300€ its a joke. Really. This is not a ROG quality product. This board was jinx from start. What a joke.
> Nowadays to start this board i need my wife's hairblower... Coldboot coldboot coldboot
> 
> 
> 
> For me it is the opposite. I had already very good Mainboards that made me happy, but my C6H is really fantastic, everything works just fine and the flexibility in the Bios in incredible. I had only payed 210Euro (new from Amazon) for the Board, the best deal I made so for, for PC products.
Click to expand...


----------



## bottlefedchaney

gupsterg said:


> My C6H was pre-order launch board. Only first few weeks I had fan PWM issues and whatever Mumak/Elmor did at the time solved it. I use CPU_FAN, CHA_FAN1 and CHA_FAN3. CPU_FAN custom profile, PWM, 3.8s. CHA_FAN1 standard, PWM, 3.8s. CHA_FAN3, turbo, PWM, 3.8s.
> 
> 
> 
> CPU_FAN provides PWM to 4x TY143, they are molex powered. CHA_FAN1 provides power and PWM to 2x Arctic Cooling F9 PWM. CHA_FAN3 provides power and PWM to 1x Arctic Cooling F12 PWM.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know how many posts I see on various forums in regard to others vendors RMA experiences? only recently a Gigabyte X470 owner did thread on reddit stating how he's jumping from that to ASUS due to lack of UEFI progression on options, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I by no means say ASUS has best RMA where I am, nor is it the worst.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think the new AGESA will bring?
> 
> 
> 
> More RAM dividers??? done way back...
> 
> 
> 
> More improved RAM IC support??? not happen now IMO, AM4 is very developed now...
> 
> 
> 
> Improved CPU clocks??? silicon is way bigger limiting factor than firmware IMO. You see that i5 4690K in my sig, I could flash any old/new UEFI and it wrecked 4.9GHz for clocking, even have ~5GHz CPU validations on air with it. Pure and simple the silicon was good, firmware did squat to aid it's clocks, my 1st 4690K paled compared to that 2nd one...
> 
> 
> 
> Flash a very early UEFI, then keep progressing on and you'll see several months back we got what we were gonna get...
> 
> 
> 
> All in all I believe all UEFI/AGESA updates will bring is bug patches we may or may not be experiencing...
> 
> 
> 
> UEFI 1101 on C7H has AGESA 1.0.0.6.... guess what.... one new option by AMD.... selects if the whole SPD is read or not... really aids squat from my experience...




Yep not expecting anything from new agesa. Honestly I’m hoping it doesn’t screw anything up. 

If it’s speed you guys are looking for speed it’s not in new agesa, one of the old 9920 alternate bios has been the only one in my experience that is slightly faster than the rest. Even then it’s negligible, it’s not enough for me to run it so. Sometimes the sparkling new thing is just new. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeroofTime

Hands down, I'll never buy ASUS products again. This board having subpar support wasn't the nail in the coffin, it's how ASUS treats their customers and how many faulty products me and my brother have received from them. My older brother has tried ASUS products since the 00's. *Every single time* he got something from ASUS its had major flaws. I recommended that he get the C7H, so it came in the mail and I set everything up for him to find out it had a faulty second RAM slot from the CPU. Looked at the back of the motherboard and it had shoddy solder work. Sent the C7H back, heard from ASUS that they wouldn't replace our 1080 Ti under warranty around the same time the C7H was headed back to Newegg, so I told Newegg to refund the money for that junk motherboard. We ordered an MSI Gaming M7 AC motherboard for him instead. We'll never support ASUS with a single penny of ours again.

I gave them the benefit of the doubt if you read most of my previous posts, but I'm absolutely done with them from now on. If it says ASUS on it, I'll walk away laughing. Please don't blame the community for complaining about a company's product(s) when they really are falling behind their competition and neglecting their customers (this statement is for everyone, not a specific person because I've heard this said from multiple people now that we should be content). It's not our fault that people like elmor or Raja disappeared or quit. If we end up paying hundreds of dollars for a subpar product, you're going to hear about it as long as you wear the product's badge. If you don't want to take the grunt of it, don't show yourself as customer-facing so much. It's natural. People are going to complain if the product isn't right. With that said, I'm sure all of us are very thankful for everything that these engineers have done for the community in trying to make our products the best they can be, but what I'm trying to say is that it didn't help them that the company they work for can't make things right the first time or just keep breaking stuff in general.



elmor said:


> Hey guys, I've decided to discontinue my employment at Asus as of today. I realize that puts you guys in a worse position, but it's something I really felt was necessary. *Primarily I want to focus more on product development and actual engineering instead of debugging endless issues.* Hopefully I've been able to make your experience with our boards a little bit better. I'll still be around on the forums, just not dealing with product specific issues anymore. If you have any questions I'm always available through the PM function.
> 
> FYI: Last I heard PinnaclePi-1.0.0.6 BIOS releases are delayed and targeted for mid November.


All I have to say is that a company will take advantage of its customers if it can. Don't feed into that inclination, and let them know that we can take our money elsewhere otherwise. I will be selling my C6H sooner or later. I don't want anything labeled ASUS in my possession whatsoever. Them denying my 1080 Ti repair or replacement under warranty was the nail in the coffin for me.


----------



## Maxcielle

Ek sent me a replace rubber for my cpu plate. So i have two. Now i can't remember wich one is the good one that doesn't cause problems. Is it the thin one or fatter one? Thanks for your help guys. Massive problems here and Monday need to deliver work. Insane.
Can someone post pictures if possible?
@elmor thanks for all your help. You have been great. Life goes on, wish you the best.


----------



## mito1172

nexxusty said:


> Absolutely not.
> 
> First off, there are different revisions of boards. The issue has likely been fixed, and the offending parts replaced in later revisions.
> 
> Secondly.... I have had the first revision of this board working flawlessly for over a year now. Not a single issue.
> 
> The C7H is the better board, no question. However the C6H isn't a bad board just because one person says it is. That goes for anything in life. Don't take only one persons word on something and then think thats how it is without questions. That's a silly, childish way to act.
> 
> So many people love and praise this board. I am one of them. I'd be taking their word for it, IMO.





hurricane28 said:


> My own experience is that the C7H is the better board over all yes. Voltage monitoring is better and i get better stability. Overclocking wise i get little more out of the CPU as on the C6H board.
> Many others don't have these "issues" and running the C6H very good but still, voltage monitoring is way off and it has more vdroop under load which can lead to instability.
> 
> First thing i noticed from using the C7H from the C6H is that the load line calibration is stronger and the voltage/temp readings are much better and realistic compared to what i set in BIOS.





gupsterg said:


> The boards were a gift to top 5 or so posters within thread. It was in no way a reparation and or admission that the C6H had inherent fault.
> 
> 
> 
> The C6H IMO is better board in some respects depending upon your needs.
> 
> This was a recent test. BCLK 102.2, using RAM Divider 3133MHz, but due to BCLK bump RAM is 3200MHz, 32GB made up of 4x8GB. That is P95 loading CPU for 5hrs, ~4.15GHz average CPU clock.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 233748
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8hrs in P95 version which load CPU ~10% more watts when checked on wall meter plug.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 233750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not meant in malice. You can clearly see poster has before stated elmor said "xyz", which was untrue and elmor himself has recently posted to explain. So I would say do not get wrapped up with poster.
> 
> 
> 
> No new revs on C6H since launch.
> 
> 
> 
> Where you see CROSSHAIR VI HERO printed on motherboard. Only revision is shown, I believe from serial production date could be extrapolated.
> 
> 
> 
> C7H is dual phase DRAM as well.
> 
> The DRAM phases are not part of the main phases on C6H/C7H.
> 
> C6H around CPU you have 12 phases, 8 CPU, 4 SOC. C7H is 10 CPU, 2 SOC.
> 
> Just where the dimm slots are, you will see 2 phases each on C6H/C7H.


thank you all for the information


----------



## Dbsjej56464

gupsterg said:


> I'll keep it short.
> 
> I was one of those who got a C7H.
> 
> UEFI 6301 using ASUS WMI works as intended for applications using it correctly. I did some tests for SIV author with several apps running concurrently using Super IO chip, to see if "locking" was correct.
> 
> If I was a fanboy, why at every opportunity when I read a C6H owner query if C7H would be better I share data it is not. I always state if you've paid for C6H, accounting all aspects of gains/loss from change, I can not recommend C7H.
> 
> I hope I did not go off on tangent or add too much.


That's fair enough! I just don't like it when people assume what I'm thinking and it happens too much on the internet! 

As I said my board is fine bar the sensors! But that doesn't make it right if you know what I mean! I just really dislike the false promises we have had recently and I've had a few bad experiences with ASUS over the last 18 months.

I've had to RMA 2 pairs of expensive ASUS headphones, 1 premium ASUS router and deal with sensor issues and slow bios updates (I wouldn't mind if they weren't promised and then a lack of communication when they failed to come out). The only thing that's been consistently great is my PG279Q.

Anyways I apologise for any wires crossed! 

Interesting that you don't recommend C7H! I'm planning on going 7nm next year so I hope the C6H gets the required bios before release!


----------



## Kildar

5 days left, no bios yet?!


----------



## Maxcielle

Elloquin said:


> That's a VGA error code. Check the cable you are using for the monitor. Also check to make sure the source on the monitor is using the same port on the monitor the card is plugged into. Seems really simple but i had a similar issue where i would get post code d0. Turned out I accidentally hit the source button on the monitor and switched from HDMI 1 to HDMI 2 when the card was plugged into HDMI 1. My monitor doesn't automatically detect wha is plugged in where. Hit the source button and it booted into BIOS.


Thank you so much, turned out i had to choose the correct port on my monitor. 
Getting it to boot.
No errors so far.


----------



## Amir007

Kildar said:


> 5 days left, no bios yet?!


5 days until what? I'm curious? Did I miss something?


----------



## Amir007

Kildar said:


> 5 days left, no bios yet?!


5 days until what? I'm curious? Did I miss something?


----------



## mito1172

Amir007 said:


> 5 days until what? I'm curious? Did I miss something?


November is over, he says. new bios was said to be given


----------



## looncraz

elguero said:


> Does anybody know if you loose sata ports when using a m.2 drive?


I have used all SATA slots as well as an m.2 SSD at the same time.

I did notice some weird booting issues from time to time where the system would simply not POST if I had either of my optical drives connected. It was random, but relatively frequent and very annoying... to the point I have kept them disconnected and consider those two ports as busted. My days of burning optical discs seem to finally be over - no more BluRay/DVD video projects for me!


EDIT:

How on whatever planet this is am I "New to Overclock.net" despite having nearly 700 posts and having been a member of 7+ years?

EDIT 2:

Yep, that can be edited... interesting...


----------



## Johan45

looncraz said:


> EDIT:
> 
> How on whatever planet this is am I "New to Overclock.net" despite having nearly 700 posts and having been a member of 7+ years?


You can set a custom title in user CP


----------



## Yvese

Anyone else experience an issue where the PC freezes while loading windows on bootup? I've been freezing at boot with the spinning wheel ever since I unplugged my PC to clean it. Nothing else changed. I've heard of people having issues with cold boots on this motherboard but I thought that was for when it wouldn't even post at all, not freezing on windows boot up.

I have to manually reset a few times just to get it to load windows. I've checked my m2 drive through benchmarks and disk info programs but it all looks ok. Windows Boot Manager is #1 boot priority as it always has been. Really not sure what's going on and I'm worried this will only get worse with time.


----------



## looncraz

Johan45 said:


> You can set a custom title in user CP


Ah, thanks... that's just strange...


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Yvese said:


> Anyone else experience an issue where the PC freezes while loading windows on bootup? I've been freezing at boot with the spinning wheel ever since I unplugged my PC to clean it. Nothing else changed. I've heard of people having issues with cold boots on this motherboard but I thought that was for when it wouldn't even post at all, not freezing on windows boot up.
> 
> I have to manually reset a few times just to get it to load windows. I've checked my m2 drive through benchmarks and disk info programs but it all looks ok. Windows Boot Manager is #1 boot priority as it always has been. Really not sure what's going on and I'm worried this will only get worse with time.


Sounds like an issue with your Windows installation rather than a bios issue. Run in elevated CMD sfc /scannow. Might be worth checking your disk for errors too.


----------



## Yvese

Sideways2k said:


> Sounds like an issue with your Windows installation rather than a bios issue. Run in elevated CMD sfc /scannow. Might be worth checking your disk for errors too.


SFC /scannow was clean as was the error scan with HD Tune. 

This is happening consistently with every restart now. Not sure why everything is fine even while playing BFV for a few hours only for it to have issues on boot/restart.


----------



## elguero

thanks, do you happen to remember what 2 ports where those?

I want to remember, when I first bought this board, that something happens to the last to sata ports when using a m.2 drive, but I can't remember where I read that.


----------



## Fanu

"New" (not really, considering 1007 is to be released soon) AGESA out for B450 board, hopefully soon for our board

https://www.asus.com/de/Motherboards/PRIME-B450-PLUS/HelpDesk_BIOS/

PRIME B450-PLUS BIOS 0601
Update AGESA 1006


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Yvese said:


> SFC /scannow was clean as was the error scan with HD Tune.
> 
> This is happening consistently with every restart now. Not sure why everything is fine even while playing BFV for a few hours only for it to have issues on boot/restart.


Have you got fast boot enabled? Are there any errors in Event Viewer? Have you tried a clean boot?

Quite hard to diagnose without seeing the machine up close! If you can be bothered as a last resort you could install Windows on a separate partition and see if that boots without crashing. Will save you having to do a clean install over your current install.


----------



## MosterMenu

Sideways2k said:


> Have you got fast boot enabled? Are there any errors in Event Viewer? Have you tried a clean boot?
> 
> Quite hard to diagnose without seeing the machine up close! If you can be bothered as a last resort you could install Windows on a separate partition and see if that boots without crashing. Will save you having to do a clean install over your current install.


please don't ever listen to anyonewho asks someone flatly "Are there any errors in event viewer?" 

The question should be, "Which errors are you seeing in event viewer?"


----------



## Dbsjej56464

MosterMenu said:


> please don't ever listen to anyonewho asks someone flatly "Are there any errors in event viewer?"
> 
> The question should be, "Which errors are you seeing in event viewer?"


I'm a techy dude. It's my job. This person is hardly a novice if he is here nor will I treat someone like that here. If they don't understand then they are in the wrong hobby. You act like this is a dumb customer that uses word, excel and chrome for a living.

Also, all errors are what matters, event viewer will have plenty of warnings. Critical and errors are mainly actual issues. Just looked at mine and the only errors and critical I see are from crashes when I've had an unstable overclock so go figure. Getting a picture off all the errors makes it easier to pinpoint. 

Trying to diagnose Windows issues over the internet is pointless but here we are. So getting ALL the information is needed


----------



## skline00

gupsterg, sorry to see you go. You have always added so much to this forum. Thank you.


----------



## Johan45

Yvese said:


> Anyone else experience an issue where the PC freezes while loading windows on bootup? I've been freezing at boot with the spinning wheel ever since I unplugged my PC to clean it. Nothing else changed. I've heard of people having issues with cold boots on this motherboard but I thought that was for when it wouldn't even post at all, not freezing on windows boot up.
> 
> I have to manually reset a few times just to get it to load windows. I've checked my m2 drive through benchmarks and disk info programs but it all looks ok. Windows Boot Manager is #1 boot priority as it always has been. Really not sure what's going on and I'm worried this will only get worse with time.


When you cleaned the PC, the only thing you did was unplug the system? You didn't remove any components? If you did take them back out and reseat them.
I would still check all your SATA connections, you may have a loose one


----------



## Kildar

Fanu said:


> "New" (not really, considering 1007 is to be released soon) AGESA out for B450 board, hopefully soon for our board
> 
> https://www.asus.com/de/Motherboards/PRIME-B450-PLUS/HelpDesk_BIOS/
> 
> PRIME B450-PLUS BIOS 0601
> Update AGESA 1006


And the more expensive motherboards are last to be updated if at all......


----------



## Sentinela

Kildar said:


> And the more expensive motherboards are last to be updated if at all......


Yeah...still waiting my CVIE bios update...


----------



## MosterMenu

Sideways2k said:


> I'm a techy dude. It's my job. This person is hardly a novice if he is here nor will I treat someone like that here. If they don't understand then they are in the wrong hobby. You act like this is a dumb customer that uses word, excel and chrome for a living.
> 
> Also, all errors are what matters, event viewer will have plenty of warnings. Critical and errors are mainly actual issues. Just looked at mine and the only errors and critical I see are from crashes when I've had an unstable overclock so go figure. Getting a picture off all the errors makes it easier to pinpoint.
> 
> Trying to diagnose Windows issues over the internet is pointless but here we are. So getting ALL the information is needed


It's alright, I just figured it important to clarify things for the people who may come here and only read posts, they don't need to be going off into event viewer wondering 'IF' they have an error.


----------



## Naeem

Johan45 said:


> You can set a custom title in user CP



i am here from a decade and still said that


----------



## Heidi

I am wondering if anyone use that 9902 BIOS...if anyone do use it, what's the experience?
Thanks


----------



## nexxusty

hurricane28 said:


> What are the different revisions and what part did they fix according to you? I am curious.
> 
> Its not one person that has problems with this board mate, lots of people returned this C6H because of the problems and instabilities... It might run better now but idk as i no longer own the board but when i was still using it the problems were still there and i didn't read anything new about a "fix" except Elmor promising for new BIOS with new implementation but now he left Asus ROG i am not that sure the "fix" wil ever come to be honest..


Pure speculation based on time.

Thats all. Chill bro, you can come out of attack mode now. LOL.



Sideways2k said:


> I'm a techy dude. It's my job. This person is hardly a novice if he is here nor will I treat someone like that here. If they don't understand then they are in the wrong hobby. You act like this is a dumb customer that uses word, excel and chrome for a living.
> 
> Also, all errors are what matters, event viewer will have plenty of warnings. Critical and errors are mainly actual issues. Just looked at mine and the only errors and critical I see are from crashes when I've had an unstable overclock so go figure. Getting a picture off all the errors makes it easier to pinpoint.
> 
> Trying to diagnose Windows issues over the internet is pointless but here we are. So getting ALL the information is needed


This forum is RIFE with n00bs in this day and age.

You saying that makes me think you've been around for awhile.


----------



## hurricane28

nexxusty said:


> Pure speculation based on time.
> 
> Thats all. Chill bro, you can come out of attack mode now. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> This forum is RIFE with n00bs in this day and age.
> 
> You saying that makes me think you've been around for awhile.


Ah okay, i was just curious that's all. I am cool as it can be man so no probs lol.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

nexxusty said:


> Pure speculation based on time.
> 
> This forum is RIFE with n00bs in this day and age.
> 
> You saying that makes me think you've been around for awhile.


I've been around about 8 months but lurked since Ryzen release. I guess it's a case of leading a horse to water and all that lol.

Event viewer was just one suggestion as it is hard to do over the internet. Clean boot would be the first thing I'd do if that still crashed then safe mode. I'm a "if a job wants doing right, do it yourself kinda guy "

Now back on topic. I'm sick of looking on the Asus page for updates on the bios


----------



## kundica

Yvese said:


> Anyone else experience an issue where the PC freezes while loading windows on bootup? I've been freezing at boot with the spinning wheel ever since I unplugged my PC to clean it. Nothing else changed. I've heard of people having issues with cold boots on this motherboard but I thought that was for when it wouldn't even post at all, not freezing on windows boot up.
> 
> I have to manually reset a few times just to get it to load windows. I've checked my m2 drive through benchmarks and disk info programs but it all looks ok. Windows Boot Manager is #1 boot priority as it always has been. Really not sure what's going on and I'm worried this will only get worse with time.


Yes. My system does it out of cold boot about 1 out of 4 or 5 boots. I've gone over so many different things, clean installs, different ram, different drives, etc. As far as I can tell it's either USB or PCIe. Do you have any other PCIe cards in your system? How many USB devices do you have and which ports do you use?

To be clear to others, this is not the cold boot issue where RAM training fails, this is a hang on windows boot.


----------



## mito1172

new AURA still not working properly. :S


----------



## Kildar

Maybe we'll get a new bios before the end of the year...


----------



## Fanu

Kildar said:


> Maybe we'll get a new bios before the end of the year...


https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...-UEFI-Build-Update-Thread&p=747189#post747180

Crosshair VII Hero (& WiFi) - UEFI 1103/AGESA 1.0.0.6 BETA BIOS

let CH7 users report all the bugs, ASUS fix them and then they release BIOS for CH6


----------



## Kildar

Fanu said:


> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...-UEFI-Build-Update-Thread&p=747189#post747180
> 
> Crosshair VII Hero (& WiFi) - UEFI 1103/AGESA 1.0.0.6 BETA BIOS
> 
> let CH7 users report all the bugs, ASUS fix them and then they release BIOS for CH6


LOL


----------



## looncraz

Fanu said:


> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...-UEFI-Build-Update-Thread&p=747189#post747180
> 
> Crosshair VII Hero (& WiFi) - UEFI 1103/AGESA 1.0.0.6 BETA BIOS
> 
> let CH7 users report all the bugs, ASUS fix them and then they release BIOS for CH6


LOL!


One observation about ASUS's implementation of the 1.0.0.6 is that it doesn't seem to be bringing the benefits that people on other boards are seeing - namely increased memory compatibility and performance. There have even been reports of decreased memory performance.


----------



## Kildar

looncraz said:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> One observation about ASUS's implementation of the 1.0.0.6 is that it doesn't seem to be bringing the benefits that people on other boards are seeing - namely increased memory compatibility and performance. There have even been reports of decreased memory performance.


Figures....


----------



## lumiel

looncraz said:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> One observation about ASUS's implementation of the 1.0.0.6 is that it doesn't seem to be bringing the benefits that people on other boards are seeing - namely increased memory compatibility and performance. There have even been reports of decreased memory performance.



What is your comment based on? I've seen at least two posts about better performance with Agesa 1.0.0.6 on Asus C7H board


example1: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...ero-UEFI-Build-Update-Thread/page5#post747287
example2: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/commen...th_agesa_1006_for_asus_rog_crosshair/e7sbbfp/


----------



## Derp

I bought the Crosshair VI Extreme for the $150 sale recently but after seeing all of the problems with this board and the somewhat lacking bios support I'm feeling some regret. Should I just return the C6E and buy the Asrock X470 taichi for the current $160 after rebate?


----------



## Lermite

There's no point to update a perfectly working bios, and I have nothing to complain about the 6101.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Lermite said:


> There's no point to update a perfectly working bios, and I have nothing to complain about the 6101.


6201 has been fine for me. However, any memory improvements would be great. I'm planning on going 7nm and would like to keep the same board. But the way ASUS is shaping up with the updates, I may have to swap brands. I Don't want to buy a CPU on launch and not have support even though this is a premium board which is meant to have support. Time will tell I guess.



Derp said:


> I bought the Crosshair VI Extreme for the $150 sale recently but after seeing all of the problems with this board and the somewhat lacking bios support I'm feeling some regret. Should I just return the C6E and buy the Asrock X470 taichi for the current $160 after rebate?


As someone that has had this board since release. I would return and get the Asrock board without a doubt. I may get the taichi x570 board next year. The support and sensor issues leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## porschedrifter

Sooo, I enjoy how the fans have stopped randomly stopping, cooking my hardware on the latest beta bios, but it's been a while now, and system does not reliably sleep or hibernate. Will we ever have a fully working board?


----------



## Lermite

porschedrifter said:


> Sooo, I enjoy how the fans have stopped randomly stopping cooking my hardware on the latest beta bios, but it's been a while now, and system does not reliably sleep or hibernate. Will we ever have a fully working board?



When I got my C6H, I tried the bios 6301 but the fans didn't work at all.

As several people here complained about the fan management of the 6201, I didn't even tried this one.

I switched to the 6101 that works fine, without any flaw, and I'll probably keep it even with the next bios pops up, because I lack confidence in AGESA Raven Ridge 1.0.0.6.


----------



## HeroofTime

@Derp Run the other direction as fast as you can. It's not a terrible board to be fair, but the support from ASUS is terrible all around. If something ends up happening to it, good luck dealing with ASUS's RMA dept. Very poor customer support in my experience.


----------



## Derp

Sideways2k said:


> As someone that has had this board since release. I would return and get the Asrock board without a doubt. I may get the taichi x570 board next year. The support and sensor issues leave a lot to be desired.





HeroofTime said:


> @Derp Run the other direction as fast as you can. It's not a terrible board to be fair, but the support from ASUS is terrible all around. If something ends up happening to it, good luck dealing with ASUS's RMA dept. Very poor customer support in my experience.


I appreciate the advice. The one thing about Asrock that makes me hesitant is the lack of any form of bios recovery while most others have dual bios or flashback systems. The memory QVL list is much better on Asrock though, that and not being stuck on old AGESA.

hmmm


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Derp said:


> I appreciate the advice. The one thing about Asrock that makes me hesitant is the lack of any form of bios recovery while most others have dual bios or flashback systems. The memory QVL list is much better on Asrock though, that and not being stuck on old AGESA.
> 
> hmmm


Touch wood I've not had to use the flashback. I would take the risk over this terrible support. Now Elmor is gone, there isn't a lot left. It's a shame because the board itself, for the most part, is good.


----------



## Ramad

Derp said:


> I bought the Crosshair VI Extreme for the $150 sale recently but after seeing all of the problems with this board and the somewhat lacking bios support I'm feeling some regret. Should I just return the C6E and buy the Asrock X470 taichi for the current $160 after rebate?


Your motherboard is a steal for 150$. It will be supported by ASUS as long as there are updates from AMD for the chipset/CPU supported by the CPU socket. Why change it if it runes fine with no issues? 

Don't be carried away with the words here in this thread about lacking support, because they mean beta/new BIOS. The majority of x370/x470 motherboard will run fine with AGESA 1.0.0.1. Later AGESA versions do not provide any advantages, they present even more problems, which is why 1.0.0.6 is delayed. 1.0.0.6 is build upon changes made in 1.0.0.4 and 1.0.0.4 is not easy to stabilize.

The word "stable" in this thread means "boot stable" so not really stable. Very few members run stability tests now, the rest just posts "boot stable" screen shots.

Keep your motherboard if you are not facing any issues with it. This is my advice.


----------



## Elloquin

Ramad said:


> Your motherboard is a steal for 150$. It will be supported by ASUS as long as there are updates from AMD for the chipset/CPU supported by the CPU socket. Why change it if it runes fine with no issues?
> 
> Don't be carried away with the words here in this thread about lacking support, because they mean beta/new BIOS. The majority of x370/x470 motherboard will run fine with AGESA 1.0.0.1. Later AGESA versions do not provide any advantages, they present even more problems, which is why 1.0.0.6 is delayed. 1.0.0.6 is build upon changes made in 1.0.0.4 and 1.0.0.4 is not easy to stabilize.
> 
> The word "stable" in this thread means "boot stable" so not really stable. Very few members run stability tests now, the rest just posts "boot stable" screen shots.
> 
> Keep your motherboard if you are not facing any issues with it. This is my advice.


:thumb:


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Elloquin said:


> :thumb:


:thumb:


----------



## mito1172

I thought the new bios came when the pages increased.


----------



## Fanu

Derp said:


> I bought the Crosshair VI Extreme for the $150 sale recently but after seeing all of the problems with this board and the somewhat lacking bios support I'm feeling some regret. Should I just return the C6E and buy the Asrock X470 taichi for the current $160 after rebate?


As someone who owns C6E for 3 months now I am perfectly happy with my board (I have PBO+XFR2 enabled, my 2700X auto boosts to 4340MHz single core and 4200MHz all core with -0.1125V offset)
I've had 0 issues - the only "issue" I have is that my 3200CL16 memory wont go higher than 3200MHz
Hardware wise, C6E is THE best X370 board, and in top 5 AM4 boards in general

going to taichi would be a downgrade imo since it lacks features that C6E has + none of the other manufacturers have much better software support so there is no point in switching MBOs cause of that alone 

paying more for taichi is ludicrous


----------



## tivook

Ramad said:


> Your motherboard is a steal for 150$. It will be supported by ASUS as long as there are updates from AMD for the chipset/CPU supported by the CPU socket. Why change it if it runes fine with no issues?
> 
> Don't be carried away with the words here in this thread about lacking support, because they mean beta/new BIOS. The majority of x370/x470 motherboard will run fine with AGESA 1.0.0.1. Later AGESA versions do not provide any advantages, they present even more problems, which is why 1.0.0.6 is delayed. 1.0.0.6 is build upon changes made in 1.0.0.4 and 1.0.0.4 is not easy to stabilize.
> 
> The word "stable" in this thread means "boot stable" so not really stable. Very few members run stability tests now, the rest just posts "boot stable" screen shots.
> 
> Keep your motherboard if you are not facing any issues with it. This is my advice.


I agree with you, all the hysterical cries for new bios versions on these boards just blows my mind. People are crying out for new AGESA versions like it would bring insane performance boosts which is unlikely.

My [email protected],[email protected] runs perfectly fine on the latest official bios release and I don't have any issues, also I expect nothing less than full support for the next Ryzen series once they hit the market in the first half of 2019.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I just sold my C6h + 1700x system. Although it run fine at defaults, my Prime x370 pro + 2700x + 3600MHz RAM is better and with less problems overclocked to hilt. I'll make 2400g system as a spare to replace FX 6350 used for same reason.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Talking about taking the piss with the updates.

They've just added 6302 and called it a new update when I think it just 6301 with a new label https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/

No patch notes and no new agesa

CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 6302
1.Improve system stability

EDIT: I'm going to test nonetheless as I can't help myself 

EDIT2: There was a size on disk difference between 6301 & 6301. 6302 build date 23/11/18 and installed smoothly. Just need to test now.


----------



## Azghul

On the link i only see 6201. Can you upload it somewhere else? Still Agesa 1.0.0.2?






Other question, i just installed my water cooling system (1x420 and 1x280 radiator). Since then my CPU Core Voltage drops very hard under load. With my air cooler i had like 1.330 V with 4 ghz (75°C) and now i have 1.280 V 4.05 ghz (62°C).
I already switched from LLC3 to LLC3.


Greeting Azze


----------



## MishelLngelo

Azghul said:


> Other question, i just installed my water cooling system (1x420 and 1x280 radiator). Since then my CPU Core Voltage drops very hard under load. With my air cooler i had like 1.330 V with 4 ghz (75°C) and now i have 1.280 V 4.05 ghz (62°C).
> I already switched from LLC3 to LLC3.
> 
> 
> Greeting Azze


You must be doing something wrong, pump working ? With all those rads, it should be minus c. 1700x and 2600x with single radiator MC Nepton 140xl holding at bellow 72c at 4.25GHz and 1.406v (max voltage) after full hour of full load.


----------



## Johan45

Derp said:


> I appreciate the advice. The one thing about Asrock that makes me hesitant is the lack of any form of bios recovery while most others have dual bios or flashback systems. The memory QVL list is much better on Asrock though, that and not being stuck on old AGESA.
> 
> hmmm


Not sure why people are griping about poor support for the board, new BIOS isn't going to much of anything IMO this platform is quite mature now. I have been using a CHVI since launch in my 24/7 rig. It's an HTPC so runs daily for ~ 6 hours. Started out with a 1600X found a BIOS that worked for me and stuck with it. Have only flashed to more current BIOS 6101 IIRC because I updated the CPU to an R5 2600 running 4.2 @ 1.35V w/ 3333 CL14 RAM. This BIOS still allows you to OC manually and all clocks/voltage will drop at idle.
I have also found ASUS RMA to be quite painless here in Canada, maybe it's different elsewhere but for me, it's been top notch. Right now dealing with Enermax/Lepa and it's been painfully slow getting them to even respond.



Azghul said:


> On the link i only see 6201. Can you upload it somewhere else? Still Agesa 1.0.0.2?
> Other question, i just installed my water cooling system (1x420 and 1x280 radiator). Since then my CPU Core Voltage drops very hard under load. With my air cooler i had like 1.330 V with 4 ghz (75°C) and now i have 1.280 V 4.05 ghz (62°C).
> I already switched from LLC3 to LLC3.
> 
> 
> Greeting Azze


That looks normal to me, your CPU is running faster so doing more work. Ryzen V_Droop is dependant on load, higher load = more droop. It's also cooler so if you're still auto for voltage it may just need less


----------



## Lermite

Azghul said:


> On the link i only see 6201. Can you upload it somewhere else? Still Agesa 1.0.0.2?



You just have to select another operating system than Win 10 64 for the 6302 BIOS to be listed.

But I've just tested it and my fans doesn't work at all with it, exactly as with the 6301:
CPU, FAN2 and FAN3 remain at their minimal speed regardless the temperatures.
FAN1 keeps oscillation between 0 and 600 RPM, regardless the temperatures again.
HNiNFO shows CPU_OPT instead of CPU.

I'm testing the 6201 right now. The fans seem to work fine but I yet have to check if they keep working after a couple of days.

Until today, I used the 6101 that worked fine and I'll go back to it if I find any issue with the 6201.


----------



## skline00

I have been running 6201 for sometime and it works fine.


----------



## Azghul

Thanks for the reply.
75°C was after a whole night of stresstest (8 h) and also my case is not the best (dark base 900). The radiator on the top has really bad airflow and i am thinking of modifying the top cover to provide better airflow.


Also i looked the speed up. It was 4.15 ghz, not 4,05


----------



## Plissken

ASUS seriously needs to F*** OFF.


----------



## Johan45

Plissken said:


> ASUS seriously needs to F*** OFF.


Now that's a productive post.


----------



## skline00

I have had the C6H since it first came out. At first the BIOS was a work in progress. I had a 1800x and finally got it stable at 4Ghz on all cores. It helped that I had (and continue to have) 2-8Gig sticks of Gskill Flare-X DDR4-3200 ram which is rock solid. 

When the 2700x came out I opted for it and kept my BIOS updated. There were some minor hitches along the way but since I custom water cool both the cpu and gpu and control my fans with a fan controller, the onboard fan issue did not affect me.

The 2700x is really pushed at stock so I run it stock with Precision boost enabled and the ram at 3200 and have had a very stable and fast system. The overclock headroom in the 2700x, in my experience is VERY limited, and frankly, not worth it.

I plan on using the C6H when the Zen2 processors become available for the desktop, and if the price is right, upgrade to the fastest one.


----------



## Plissken

Johan45 said:


> Now that's a productive post.


Well... Lermite just said he has tested it (6302) and that the fans don't work at all so... you know, either you laugh or you get mad. I chose the latter this time... because this is getting ridiculous at this point.


----------



## Lermite

My fans issues with 6301 and 6302 must be related to my settings but I need them:



Spoiler






Code:


CPU Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [7.7 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Manual]
CPU Upper Temperature [75]
CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
CPU Middle Temperature [68]
CPU Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
CPU Lower Temperature [25]
CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%) [14]
AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [Multiple Sources]
Temperature Source 1 [CPU]
Temperature Source 2 [T_Sensor]
Temperature Source 3 [VRM]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [7.7 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 1 Upper Temperature [75]
Chassis Fan 1 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 1 Middle Temperature [68]
Chassis Fan 1 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 1 Lower Temperature [25]
Chassis Fan 1 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [8]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [Multiple Sources]
Temperature Source 1 [CPU]
Temperature Source 2 [T_Sensor]
Temperature Source 3 [VRM]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [7.7 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 2 Upper Temperature [75]
Chassis Fan 2 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle Temperature [74]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 2 Lower Temperature [32]
Chassis Fan 2 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [10]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [Multiple Sources]
Temperature Source 1 [CPU]
Temperature Source 2 [T_Sensor]
Temperature Source 3 [VRM]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [7.7 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [400 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 3 Upper Temperature [75]
Chassis Fan 3 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 3 Middle Temperature [68]
Chassis Fan 3 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 3 Lower Temperature [25]
Chassis Fan 3 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [8]


----------



## Sentinela

Can someone confirm there were no AGESA update in 6302?


----------



## Heidi

No....still 1.0.0.2...

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lermite

Heidi said:


> No....still 1.0.0.2...


6101 has the 1.0.0.2
6201 and 6301 have the 1.0.0.2c
I forgot to check which one the 6302 has but it's probably the 1.0.0.2c too.


----------



## Sentinela

Heidi said:


> No....still 1.0.0.2...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Unacceptable...what the **** is asus doing?????


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Sentinela said:


> Unacceptable...what the **** is asus doing?????


Careful you'll rattle the apologists who say it doesn't matter or it makes no difference.

Some people don't seem to understand the principles of the matter. Nor would AMD make a new AGESA if there were no changes lol


----------



## Gadfly

Didn't the C7H Bios with the updated AGESA drop a few weeks back? 
@elmor , when could we expect an update bios for the C6H? After seeing the increase in memory overclocking head room with the updated AGESA I am really looking forward to trying it. Also, in the mean time which of the currently released BIOS would offer the best memory and CPU overclocking (2x8GB single rank Bdie)


----------



## herericc

Gadfly said:


> Didn't the C7H Bios with the updated AGESA drop a few weeks back?
> 
> @elmor , when could we expect an update bios for the C6H? After seeing the increase in memory overclocking head room with the updated AGESA I am really looking forward to trying it. Also, in the mean time which of the currently released BIOS would offer the best memory and CPU overclocking (2x8GB single rank Bdie)


Elmor unfortunately left his position at ASUS so he's not going to know much more than we do 

His last estimate was mid-November but as we can see they missed that deadline.


----------



## Lermite

The AGESA Pinnacle Ridge 1.0.0.6 looks pretty troublesome to many motherboards manufacturers.
A delayed stable bios in still better than an quick released and bugged one.


----------



## Johan45

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## MishelLngelo

Johan45 said:


> via Imgflip Meme Generator


That's how long you'll have to wait.


----------



## porschedrifter

To all the people saying the bios is fine there's no issues stop complaining, you are wrong. Just because you aren't having an issue doesn't mean they do not exist, stop being naive. After 6101 there were serious fan issues for me which were fixed in 6301. However the system no longer sleeps or hibernates reliably for me anymore. So there's still issues. Silly issues at that. I'm sure there are others too, but this is the only thing I am experiencing. I'm not going to claim the bios is bug free and working 100% however for everyone.


----------



## Azghul

I don't get it. Why are all companies try to get rid of their customers? The market for high-end MBs or high-end GPUs may not that big, but nearly everyone who is trying to get some informations about bioses and OC etc. is comming around forums like this. Most of them are the "computer experts" for friends and family and they will never recommend any asus product again, especially when the RMA is also that worse.


I worked as a service engineer for a company that sell products which are good, but not the best and also very expensive. The most customers stayed with us, because our customer support was amazing and we listened to them....


Just my 2 cents


Regards


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Johan45 said:


> via Imgflip Meme Generator


ASUS to Johan if you like the memes 










This new bios seems identical to the last one. Patch notes are something ASUS don't seem to understand lol


----------



## Johan45

Sideways2k said:


> ASUS to Johan if you like the memes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This new bios seems identical to the last one. Patch notes are something ASUS don't seem to understand lol


This has nothing to do with ASUS specifically more the fact that in a year and a half people haven't been able to find one BIOS out of all that have been released for this board that works for them. That's absurd and mildly amusing from my perspective.


----------



## MitharasX76

6302 is up

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards...Desk_Download/

It's under Driver & Tools... Windows 10 64-bit.

If you go BIOS & Firmware, it still shows 6201

Notes are simply "Improve system stability"

I'm at work, so I can't test at the moment.


----------



## MitharasX76

Oops... Sorry I got excited about seeing an actual update. I didn't see that someone had mentioned it 3 pages back instead of the 2 I checked.


----------



## Lermite

MitharasX76 said:


> 6302 is up
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards...Desk_Download/
> 
> It's under Driver & Tools... Windows 10 64-bit.
> 
> If you go BIOS & Firmware, it still shows 6201
> 
> Notes are simply "Improve system stability"
> 
> I'm at work, so I can't test at the moment.



You must select another operating system than Windows 10 64-bits.
The bios 6302 is available to all of them but this one and as the bios is not related to the OS, the selected one to get it doesn't matter.

If you're still unable to find it, here is the direct link: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-6302.zip


----------



## HeroofTime

Azghul said:


> I don't get it. Why are all companies try to get rid of their customers? The market for high-end MBs or high-end GPUs may not that big, but nearly everyone who is trying to get some informations about bioses and OC etc. is comming around forums like this. Most of them are the "computer experts" for friends and family and they will never recommend any asus product again, especially when the RMA is also that worse.
> 
> 
> I worked as a service engineer for a company that sell products which are good, but not the best and also very expensive. The most customers stayed with us, because our customer support was amazing and we listened to them....
> 
> 
> Just my 2 cents
> 
> 
> Regards


Thank you. Someone spoke my mind for the most part. Stay away from anything labeled ASUS. After they more than likely damaged my 1080 Ti and blamed it on everyone else but themselves, after getting a DOA C7H for my brother, and after hearing about everyone else having a horrible time with their customer service and RMA dept., I will never consider an ASUS product again. Like I stated before, to be fair, the C6H isn't a terrible board. It's ASUS's support that's abysmal all around. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Kildar

Sideways2k said:


> Touch wood I've not had to use the flashback. I would take the risk over this terrible support. Now Elmor is gone, there isn't a lot left. It's a shame because the board itself, for the most part, is good.


It's "knock on wood"...


----------



## Kildar

Well... no REAL new bios this month....


----------



## articuno1au

So a fun question for all..

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=235254&thumb=1

I'm still running 1403 bios as I was keeping an eye on all of the issues with fan controllers and stability etc.

Given the system has been rock steady @3.95 with 3000MHz memory at admittedly somewhat looser timings, does anyone see any benefit in upgrading at this time? I'm not expecting there to be significant performance or any stability improvements, just wanted to check with you all on your thoughts.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Kildar said:


> It's "knock on wood"...


Not in the UK (Yorkshire). It's how I said it 
@Johan45 it's more because a few pages back you were excusing Asus


----------



## Ultimvtum

Just updated from 6301 to 6302.
Have done no stability testing yet.

BUT

On 6301 (didn't try this with any earlier BIOS), I did have sensor issues where AI Suite 3 and iCUE installed at the same time would cause AI Suite to have crazy readings rendering the software useless for fan management unless I uninstalled iCUE (even if iCUE appeared to not be running at all) (yes I updated AI Suite 3 from the Maximus XI Hero board (no the different board wasn't the issues (yes the lastest supported version has this issues too))).
The terrible sensor data would come up within a minute or two after starting my PC.

On 6302, I've had the system running for a couple of hours, and I've even had iCUE monitor hardware temps and adjust iCUE related hardware based on sensor readings while maintaining proper sensor data being streamed and updated into AI Suite 3.

In addition to this, just to flex this, I tried running Afterburner, AI Suite, iCUE, and HWiNFO64 all at the same time and the only hiccup I found occuring between all of them is that whenever the HWiNFO data updated, the graphs in iCUE would flatline for that brief HWiNFO update, then continue along.


Will continue to monitor this.


----------



## coreykill99

anyone still experiencing fan/pumps suddenly stopping and not reporting anymore on this BIOS? its been a while but I am still on 6101, as even with the fan "fixes" brought in 6201 my fans would still shut off. 
is anyone seeing any behavior like that anymore? I know the BIOS is still new. just curious, I haven't played in a while but still follow along.


----------



## Lermite

coreykill99 said:


> anyone still experiencing fan/pumps suddenly stopping and not reporting anymore on this BIOS? its been a while but I am still on 6101, as even with the fan "fixes" brought in 6201 my fans would still shut off.
> is anyone seeing any behavior like that anymore? I know the BIOS is still new. just curious, I haven't played in a while but still follow along.



My fans run fine with the bios up to the 6201, but they don't work at all with the 6301 and 6302: most of them stay at their lowest speed and one keeps starting up to 600 RPM then stop almost immediately, while everything is burning in the case.

I should have tried to reset the Smoothing Times but I fear my issues come from something else such the Multisource option (CPU + T_Sensor + VRM).
I'm too lazy to flash the 6302 again because I would probably have to flash back the 6201 again.


----------



## Ryoz

coreykill99 said:


> anyone still experiencing fan/pumps suddenly stopping and not reporting anymore on this BIOS? its been a while but I am still on 6101, as even with the fan "fixes" brought in 6201 my fans would still shut off.
> is anyone seeing any behavior like that anymore? I know the BIOS is still new. just curious, I haven't played in a while but still follow along.


try 6301, already on this bios few months.

so far everything is works as expected including fan control.


----------



## Pilotasso

Still on 6101, running 4 sticks at 3533 and I dont think any BIOS will enable more than this. Will keep it until I upgrade to Ryzen 3700X


----------



## Ultimvtum

Ultimvtum said:


> Just updated from 6301 to 6302.
> Have done no stability testing yet.
> 
> BUT
> 
> On 6301 (didn't try this with any earlier BIOS), I did have sensor issues where AI Suite 3 and iCUE installed at the same time would cause AI Suite to have crazy readings rendering the software useless for fan management unless I uninstalled iCUE (even if iCUE appeared to not be running at all) (yes I updated AI Suite 3 from the Maximus XI Hero board (no the different board wasn't the issues (yes the lastest supported version has this issues too))).
> The terrible sensor data would come up within a minute or two after starting my PC.
> 
> On 6302, I've had the system running for a couple of hours, and I've even had iCUE monitor hardware temps and adjust iCUE related hardware based on sensor readings while maintaining proper sensor data being streamed and updated into AI Suite 3.
> 
> In addition to this, just to flex this, I tried running Afterburner, AI Suite, iCUE, and HWiNFO64 all at the same time and the only hiccup I found occuring between all of them is that whenever the HWiNFO data updated, the graphs in iCUE would flatline for that brief HWiNFO update, then continue along.
> 
> 
> 
> Will continue to monitor this.


Welp, after leaving it on all night, the sensor issue did eventually come back.
It took way longer than it usually does so now I'm wondering if I can at least have the iCUE installed but not actually minimized or open and not have the issues pop up again. (as this scenerio would still cause the issues)


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Pilotasso said:


> Still on 6101, running 4 sticks at 3533 and I dont think any BIOS will enable more than this. Will keep it until I upgrade to Ryzen 3700X


Im on 1403.
Close to stabilize 3500MHz at CL15/CL16
This one gives me errors after 2-3min 
4x8GB 4133MHz CL19 Kit

Now on 3360MHz CL14 
==


----------



## Lermite

I've just done more tests with the bios 6302 to find out why my fans doesn't work with it.

The problem comes from the "Multiple sources" option. When it's selected instead of a single probe, the fan management is screwed.

This capture was made while Prime95 was running, with FAN1, FAN2 and FAN3 on "Multiple sources" (CPU + T_Sensor):


Spoiler















While FAN1, FAN2 or FAN3 is on a single value (CPU, Motherboard, T-Sensor or Chipset), its fans run fine.
But as soon it's set on Multiple Source with at least two sources (CPU + T_Sensor, CPU + Motherboard or CPU + Chipset), the fans don't work. They remain at its minimal speed regardless the temperatures.

As my FAN3 connector has to be on Multiple Sources, I have to stay on bios 6201 until this annoying bug is corrected.


----------



## nithindv

Lermite said:


> If your fan have a 4 pins connector and all of them are set in PWM mode in the bios, the culprit could be the bios version.
> 
> When I got my C6H, I tried the 6301 but the fans speed kept ramping up to a very low speed (~500 RPM) and down to 0 (stop), while everything was burning in my case.
> I had to flash the 6101 to get all my fans running fine.
> 
> I assume that every bios from the 6201 have a messed up fan management.





HeroofTime said:


> @mito1172 I'm really not sure, but it was released over here by elmor if I remember correctly. It has some more fixes to it (supposedly). It hasn't caused any problems that I know of though for me. The BIOS I used to use before this one was v1701, but I never overclocked on that BIOS so I'm not sure which one yields better results. As for fan issues and things like that, neither one has caused issues for me. However, I did notice that BIOS v6301 is definitely more aggressive in terms of CPU fan speed.
> 
> @nithindv My paragraph above may give you some useful information, but I'd also like to note that hopefully you're not using the AIO pump connector. I'm not trying to insult your intelligence because I did that not too long ago realizing that my fan speed was constantly at 100%. If that's not the case, try a different BIOS version. I'm using the fan splitter too but with no issues.


Much appreciate the suggestions!

I tried almost everything with the BIOS [reset, recheck all options] recheck connectors etc but couldn't fix it. However on upgrading the BIOS to 6302 the CPU_FAN is now running at 1000 RPM and ramps up accordingly, unlike max 13xx RPM on the prior BIOS. I'd like for this to go even lower but oh well at least there's no noise now.

So for me the only issue left is on cold boot, every cold boot it resets once and then starts up! It's rock stable after that but always has to reset once on cold boot and it's annoying to wait that extra long. Again I've tried increasing the boot voltages etc, still no luck unfortunately!


----------



## andyliu

Sharing my personally experience with c6h after after 1.5 year.
Being one of the early adopter, my c6h had corrupted firmware with EC-1. 
based on the setting (memory O.C, Super I/O, SoC, etc) I adjust, the EC-1 readout will be bugged(it's that obvious that it caught my attention here is the sample on how the EC-1 used to look like ;p
https://photos.app.goo.gl/vn1JWAvE4Nno5b2D9).
I was experiencing cold boot here and there.

After contacting elmor, I learned that it was one of those early board with corrupted firmware.
The only possible solution was flash the firmware for the EC-1 to 0312, and there was great risk involved, with potential bricking the board.

took my chance and flash the EC-1 firmware last Nov, and hanve't had issue with cold boot/Fan ramp up issue, and been using latest BIOS when available.
Even unplug the power cord, it will train once and boot properly with the right frequency and setting for my 4 sticks of Flare-X 3200, with 14-14-14-28 @ 1.35.

my c6h has been stable for me


----------



## oile

To avoid cold boot you just need to put dram boot voltage to auto instead of syncing with dram voltage, and bclk to auto or manual 100.
It will boot on the first attempt without blinking an eye if your memory is good for frequency and voltage

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fanu

oile said:


> To avoid cold boot you just need to put dram boot voltage to auto instead of syncing with dram voltage, and bclk to auto or manual 100.
> It will boot on the first attempt without blinking an eye if your memory is good for frequency and voltage
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


I've got BCLK set to auto,, but my DRAM voltage is set to 1.38V (cause of tighter then default timings I'm running)

I've got the cold boot issue and its really annoying 

which option regarding dram do I have to change ? is it on this screen:

https://img.purch.com/ryzen-overclo...0L29yaWdpbmFsL1J5emVuX09DLUJJT1MtTUFJTi5qcGc=

?


----------



## oile

Fanu said:


> I've got BCLK set to auto,, but my DRAM voltage is set to 1.38V (cause of tighter then default timings I'm running)
> 
> I've got the cold boot issue and its really annoying
> 
> which option regarding dram do I have to change ? is it on this screen:
> 
> https://img.purch.com/ryzen-overclo...0L29yaWdpbmFsL1J5emVuX09DLUJJT1MtTUFJTi5qcGc=
> 
> ?


133 mhz of base clock??! Seriously?
I wouldnt do that. I wouldn't even pass 103 mhz but I guess everyone is free to have his own opinion 

The option is inside the "external digi + power control", last enter at the bottom fo the page, "dram vboot voltage" set it to auto.
Keep of course your dram voltage at 1.38v, it should boot properly at first attempt 

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mito1172

Fanu said:


> I've got BCLK set to auto,, but my DRAM voltage is set to 1.38V (cause of tighter then default timings I'm running)
> 
> I've got the cold boot issue and its really annoying
> 
> which option regarding dram do I have to change ? is it on this screen:
> 
> https://img.purch.com/ryzen-overclo...0L29yaWdpbmFsL1J5emVuX09DLUJJT1MtTUFJTi5qcGc=
> 
> ?


bios D.O C.P STANDARD try c14 3200mhz working smoothly. Which one is bios?


----------



## Fanu

oile said:


> 133 mhz of base clock??! Seriously?
> I wouldnt do that. I wouldn't even pass 103 mhz but I guess everyone is free to have his own opinion
> 
> The option is inside the "external digi + power control", last enter at the bottom fo the page, "dram vboot voltage" set it to auto.
> Keep of course your dram voltage at 1.38v, it should boot properly at first attempt
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


its a screenshot I found on the internet (from toms hardware review if I am not mistaken)

my BIOS settings dont look like that 
tnx for your input, will try it once I get home


----------



## ciukacz

Ultimvtum said:


> Welp, after leaving it on all night, the sensor issue did eventually come back.
> It took way longer than it usually does so now I'm wondering if I can at least have the iCUE installed but not actually minimized or open and not have the issues pop up again. (as this scenerio would still cause the issues)


that's still optimistic, they are moving forward with the fix.
i wonder when they will update AISuite to use this new WMI API.

for me 6101 with HWInfo64, AISuite and MSI Afterburner is good.
from time to time i will get a 0rpm readout in HWInfo64 but after a couple seconds it reads correctly again.


----------



## arcDaniel

Question:
Can I load Profiles from 6301 ins the new 6302 Bios?

My System is in the Moment super Stable, an I have o lot of manual Settings....


----------



## Lermite

arcDaniel said:


> Question:
> Can I load Profiles from 6301 ins the new 6302 Bios?


No!
Each .CMO file is specific to the bios version that generated it.




arcDaniel said:


> My System is in the Moment super Stable, an I have o lot of manual Settings....


I export all my settings in a .txt file from the bios, then I print them on a paper sheet.
That way, I can set all of them safely after a bios update, even if I only need it for the fans settings.


----------



## arcDaniel

I tried it now (saved as txt too) and I was able to load the 6301 .CMO file on the Bios 6302. Only the Fan Settings where not 100% correct, but everything OC related was successful loaded


----------



## Lermite

Off course, you still can load a .cmo fine from another bios version, but it'll likely mess up with your bios.


----------



## arcDaniel

I will see, beside the Fan Settings, everything else seems to run fine.


----------



## nithindv

oile said:


> To avoid cold boot you just need to put dram boot voltage to auto instead of syncing with dram voltage, and bclk to auto or manual 100.
> It will boot on the first attempt without blinking an eye if your memory is good for frequency and voltage
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


I had tried different values for vBoot but it never worked. Setting it to AUTO seems to have fixed the issue though! Thank you, didn't expect the fix to be so simple!


----------



## looncraz

andyliu said:


> Sharing my personally experience with c6h after after 1.5 year.
> Being one of the early adopter, my c6h had corrupted firmware with EC-1.
> based on the setting (memory O.C, Super I/O, SoC, etc) I adjust, the EC-1 readout will be bugged(it's that obvious that it caught my attention here is the sample on how the EC-1 used to look like ;p
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/vn1JWAvE4Nno5b2D9).
> I was experiencing cold boot here and there.
> 
> After contacting elmor, I learned that it was one of those early board with corrupted firmware.
> The only possible solution was flash the firmware for the EC-1 to 0312, and there was great risk involved, with potential bricking the board.
> 
> took my chance and flash the EC-1 firmware last Nov, and hanve't had issue with cold boot/Fan ramp up issue, and been using latest BIOS when available.
> Even unplug the power cord, it will train once and boot properly with the right frequency and setting for my 4 sticks of Flare-X 3200, with 14-14-14-28 @ 1.35.
> 
> my c6h has been stable for me



Do you have a copy and instructions for flashing the EC firmware?


----------



## Fanu

oile said:


> 133 mhz of base clock??! Seriously?
> I wouldnt do that. I wouldn't even pass 103 mhz but I guess everyone is free to have his own opinion
> 
> The option is inside the "external digi + power control", last enter at the bottom fo the page, "dram vboot voltage" set it to auto.
> Keep of course your dram voltage at 1.38v, it should boot properly at first attempt
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


tnx that did the trick - finally got no cold boot anymore


----------



## oile

Happy to have been useful 

Let's hope in new agesa bios soon 

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Maxcielle

I am having chipset temperature always at 41c, seems high. any clue?


----------



## DarkHollow

poporange630 said:


> I think it's always been like this? The only solution I can find is to stop using any software that will monitor fan speed.
> I was using AIDA64 / AI-suite and now I have to uninstall both of them. Even the new WMI interface is causing trouble.
> So for now I use the latest HWiNFO64 beta and the problematic ITE8665E is bypassed.
> I lose fan info, but in exchange the fan will NOT stop working.
> It's a bit like quantum physics now...





andyliu said:


> Sharing my personally experience with c6h after after 1.5 year.
> Being one of the early adopter, my c6h had corrupted firmware with EC-1.
> based on the setting (memory O.C, Super I/O, SoC, etc) I adjust, the EC-1 readout will be bugged(it's that obvious that it caught my attention here is the sample on how the EC-1 used to look like ;p
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/vn1JWAvE4Nno5b2D9).
> I was experiencing cold boot here and there.
> 
> After contacting elmor, I learned that it was one of those early board with corrupted firmware.
> The only possible solution was flash the firmware for the EC-1 to 0312, and there was great risk involved, with potential bricking the board.
> 
> took my chance and flash the EC-1 firmware last Nov, and hanve't had issue with cold boot/Fan ramp up issue, and been using latest BIOS when available.
> Even unplug the power cord, it will train once and boot properly with the right frequency and setting for my 4 sticks of Flare-X 3200, with 14-14-14-28 @ 1.35.
> 
> my c6h has been stable for me


Interesting. How can I do that as my board has the exact same issue. The readout will randomly change and repeat/etc. Wonder if this has been the cause of some of my issues?


----------



## The Sandman

Maxcielle said:


> I am having chipset temperature always at 41c, seems high. any clue?



Perfectly normal and not a problem.
Maximum is close to 100c iirc.
Have a look at mine


----------



## Pilotasso

OK now Im worried that we wont get Ryzen 3000 support...


----------



## deags

Pretty sure that guy is running of info from WCCFTECH who are known for making stuff up to put it politely , I would not be worried about it at all.


----------



## hurricane28

Pilotasso said:


> OK now Im worried that we wont get Ryzen 3000 support...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sy61aucMPHk


lol, this doesn't make sense at all.. If a guy says: "believe me" i don't trust him anymore. This is pure speculation, nothing more.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Pure speculation on my part too but the worst that can happen is same as relation of X370 and X470 Vs 1st and 2nd gen Ryzen, works but not just as good. There's also a question of DDR5 coming in foreseeable future, got to get ready for that too. As for core/thread count, I'm more than good with 8/16 but with better IMC and single thread performance at 4.5 -4.7GHz boost clock (5GHz would be even better) which would put it on the top of best Intel, would make it a real winner. 
Have a friend with i9 9900k, got him to do some benchmarks at 4.25GHz (my best super stable OC) and my 2700x beat his scores handily, him needing at least 5GHz to top them. Problem, his i9 is super stable at 5.3GHz and can do benchmarks at 5.5GHz +.


----------



## Krisztias

So, after five months, we get an updated(?) 6301 bios, with AGESA 1.0.0.2. GREAT.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Prime pro x470 just got a new BIOS with AGESA 1006.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

Krisztias said:


> So, after five months, we get an updated(?) 6301 bios, with AGESA 1.0.0.2. GREAT.


You are getting the AGESA thing all wrong. They reset the numbering back when the Ryzen 2xxx came out. It's now PinnaclePi more or less version 2 which means two versions higher than whatever the original number probably was which I think was 1.0.0.4 before PinnaclePI. 

6301 is most likely 1 level down from the top AGESA available. So possibly 1.0.0.6 if the numbering had been maintained. I think the latest is 1.0.0.7. So the AGESA is on par of where it should be. 


I have been trying to follow as well, and I'm probably as lost as most people, but all you have to do is look at the dates of release. 1.0.0.4 and 6 was released in 2017, but again that was of the previous versioning. Why the heck AMD ever reset the numbering is beyond anyone. I could be totally wrong on most mentioned above and wish that AMD and Motherboard manufacturers put the versioning of the AGESA in the BIOS or at least listed somewhere. 



Here are some of what I'm trying to explain - notice the dates. Wondering how 1.0.0.6b could be before all the other version. LOL.



24/7/2018: *PinnaclePI-AM4_1.0.0.4*
6/3/2018: *PinnaclePI-AM4_1.0.0.1a*
7/9/2017: *1.0.0.6b*


----------



## herericc

Cellar Dweller said:


> You are getting the AGESA thing all wrong. They reset the numbering back when the Ryzen 2xxx came out. It's now PinnaclePi more or less version 2 which means two versions higher than whatever the original number probably was which I think was 1.0.0.4 before PinnaclePI.
> 
> 6301 is most likely 1 level down from the top AGESA available. So possibly 1.0.0.6 if the numbering had been maintained. I think the latest is 1.0.0.7. So the AGESA is on par of where it should be.


I think most manufacturers skipped the 2018 1.0.0.4 due to issues with it. 
We're on 2018 1.0.0.2, the latest that is rolling out is 2018 1.0.0.6, hopefully ASUS has a 2018 1.0.0.6 in the pipe that actually has all the bios options in the right place, no duplicated bios options, with working fans etc.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

herericc said:


> I think most manufacturers skipped the 2018 1.0.0.4 due to issues with it.
> We're on 2018 1.0.0.2, the latest that is rolling out is 2018 1.0.0.6, hopefully ASUS has a 2018 1.0.0.6 in the pipe that actually has all the bios options in the right place, no duplicated bios options, with working fans etc.





Yeah I've also read that one of the versions 1.0.0.4 or 6 had serious issues and killed the performance of either multi or single thread. 



The next release rumored and hopefully everyone will get and jump to - even Asus. Will be the 1.0.0.7 version. At least that's what I've been reading.


----------



## Krisztias

Cellar Dweller said:


> You are getting the AGESA thing all wrong. They reset the numbering back when the Ryzen 2xxx came out. It's now PinnaclePi more or less version 2 which means two versions higher than whatever the original number probably was which I think was 1.0.0.4 before PinnaclePI.
> 
> 6301 is most likely 1 level down from the top AGESA available. So possibly 1.0.0.6 if the numbering had been maintained. I think the latest is 1.0.0.7. So the AGESA is on par of where it should be.
> 
> 
> I have been trying to follow as well, and I'm probably as lost as most people, but all you have to do is look at the dates of release. 1.0.0.4 and 6 was released in 2017, but again that was of the previous versioning. Why the heck AMD ever reset the numbering is beyond anyone. I could be totally wrong on most mentioned above and wish that AMD and Motherboard manufacturers put the versioning of the AGESA in the BIOS or at least listed somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of what I'm trying to explain - notice the dates. Wondering how 1.0.0.6b could be before all the other version. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 24/7/2018: *PinnaclePI-AM4_1.0.0.4*
> 6/3/2018: *PinnaclePI-AM4_1.0.0.1a*
> 7/9/2017: *1.0.0.6b*


The first 1.0.0.2 for this board is from 4.19.2018. Just look at the ASUS page. And I don't talk about the beta's that elmor gaves us, because it's another story...



herericc said:


> I think most manufacturers skipped the 2018 1.0.0.4 due to issues with it.
> We're on 2018 1.0.0.2, the latest that is rolling out is 2018 1.0.0.6, hopefully ASUS has a 2018 1.0.0.6 in the pipe that actually has all the bios options in the right place, no duplicated bios options, with working fans etc.


Yes, they skipped 1.0.0.4 and 1.0.0.5, but hey: the Crosshair VII has the 1.0.0.6... and what we got? Another 1.0.0.2. After half of a year.


----------



## Pilotasso

hurricane28 said:


> lol, this doesn't make sense at all.. If a guy says: "believe me" i don't trust him anymore. This is pure speculation, nothing more.


OK what about this one? Only the top tiers are limited to X570, the others will run on X370/470 series.


----------



## looncraz

So I updated to the 6302 BIOS just to check it out... now CPU-z won't open. Anyone else have that issue?


----------



## mito1172

looncraz said:


> So I updated to the 6302 BIOS just to check it out... now CPU-z won't open. Anyone else have that issue?


there is no such problem


----------



## hurricane28

Pilotasso said:


> OK what about this one? Only the top tiers are limited to X570, the others will run on X370/470 series.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCdsTBsH-rI


This guy is more reliable to be honest, but its still speculation. He is the closest one though.


----------



## Targonis

Pilotasso said:


> OK what about this one? Only the top tiers are limited to X570, the others will run on X370/470 series.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCdsTBsH-rI


I'd say it depends on how much power is needed for the CPU itself, and how much power the C6H can actually deliver stable to the CPU without various components near or at their limit(which will kill stability). It also depends on the chipset and BIOS, since without BIOS support, it won't matter. That means, AMD needs to do SOME work to get X370 code updated for the third generation.

The 2700X has a TDP of 105W on it. So, the C6H motherboard can handle that without a problem. If the 3800X is 135W, that would be a BIG problem for the vast majority of first and probably second generation motherboards, possibly including the C7H.


----------



## datspike

Targonis said:


> If the 3800X is 135W, that would be a BIG problem for the vast majority of first and probably second generation motherboards, possibly including the C7H.


C6H and C7H are massively overkill and they will easily power 135W tdp cpus actually


----------



## hughjazz44

Targonis said:


> The 2700X has a TDP of 105W on it. So, the C6H motherboard can handle that without a problem. If the 3800X is 135W, that would be a BIG problem for the vast majority of first and probably second generation motherboards, possibly including the C7H.


Even if the next gen CPUs were 200W, the C6H and C7H could both easily handle it.


----------



## porschedrifter

So is anyone else having shut down problems, suspend and hibernate problems?
it'll act as if it's shutting down but the tower will just stay on and never go into sleep or off at random.


Please quote this post if you reply so I catch your reply.


----------



## Pimpmuckl

hughjazz44 said:


> Even if the next gen CPUs were 200W, the C6H and C7H could both easily handle it.


I just checked again to be sure:
The C6H has: 8x Texas Instruments CSD87350Q5D NexFET which are 25A 90%/up to 40A power stages.

That is around 200A of current output with peak efficiency and up to 320A peak output, so _any_ AM4 CPU of the Zen 2 lineup will be powered no problemo until you throw LN2 at it.

The big question is: Will there be a way for ASUS to allow the R9 on the X370 chipset or will AMD lock that out?

I'd love to drop an R9 in my C6H, that'd be dope.

Edit: And just in case: C7H is completely bonkers: 10 phases, IR3555M 60A stages for each phase, so casual 600A current output. This thing could power *two* threadripper CPUs simultaneously.


----------



## porschedrifter

Pimpmuckl said:


> I just checked again to be sure:
> The C6H has: 8x Texas Instruments CSD87350Q5D NexFET which are 25A 90%/up to 40A power stages.
> 
> That is around 200A of current output with peak efficiency and up to 320A peak output, so _any_ AM4 CPU of the Zen 2 lineup will be powered no problemo until you throw LN2 at it.
> 
> The big question is: Will there be a way for ASUS to allow the R9 on the X370 chipset or will AMD lock that out?
> 
> I'd love to drop an R9 in my C6H, that'd be dope.
> 
> Edit: And just in case: C7H is completely bonkers: 10 phases, IR3555M 60A stages for each phase, so casual 600A current output. This thing could power *two* threadripper CPUs simultaneously.



This is why I buy top tier asus boards. They are built above and beyond. It will likely power the entire lifespan of future am4 chips to come out no problems.


----------



## tivook

Targonis said:


> I'd say it depends on how much power is needed for the CPU itself, and how much power the C6H can actually deliver stable to the CPU without various components near or at their limit(which will kill stability). It also depends on the chipset and BIOS, since without BIOS support, it won't matter. That means, AMD needs to do SOME work to get X370 code updated for the third generation.
> 
> The 2700X has a TDP of 105W on it. So, the C6H motherboard can handle that without a problem. If the 3800X is 135W, that would be a BIG problem for the vast majority of first and probably second generation motherboards, possibly including the C7H.


Why do you even post blatant lies like this? God I hate people who talk out of their ass.


----------



## Fanu

porschedrifter said:


> So is anyone else having shut down problems, suspend and hibernate problems?
> it'll act as if it's shutting down but the tower will just stay on and never go into sleep or off at random.
> 
> 
> Please quote this post if you reply so I catch your reply.


I'm having that issue with hibernate in windows 10 - PC will stay on but act as if it was shut down (cant wake it from sleep with keyboard/mouse - only case power/reset buttons register)

dunno how to fix it - probably got something to do with fast boot in bios


----------



## MishelLngelo

hughjazz44 said:


> Even if the next gen CPUs were 200W, the C6H and C7H could both easily handle it.


TDP does not equal power needed from the MB. Two different things. TDP you can tame by a good CPU cooler, Watts need to power CPU are in electrical Watts not heat. Pushed my 2700x to way over 180W without anything on MB heating up more than couple of degrees.


----------



## datspike

MishelLngelo said:


> TDP does not equal power needed from the MB. Two different things. TDP you can tame by a good CPU cooler, Watts need to power CPU are in electrical Watts not heat. Pushed my 2700x to way over 180W without anything on MB heating up more than couple of degrees.


Physics would disagree with that


----------



## MishelLngelo

datspike said:


> Physics would disagree with that


No it wouldn't. Do you know what TDP stands for ?


----------



## datspike

MishelLngelo said:


> No it wouldn't. Do you know what TDP stands for ?


TDP often means nothing, but in case with AM4 cpus running stock - it always been pretty transparent for me. 
My friends 2700X on the C7H eats up just around 105w under load, my 2600X does the same thing with 95W on the C6H.


----------



## Pimpmuckl

MishelLngelo said:


> TDP does not equal power needed from the MB. Two different things. TDP you can tame by a good CPU cooler, Watts need to power CPU are in electrical Watts not heat. Pushed my 2700x to way over 180W without anything on MB heating up more than couple of degrees.


The quoted part has nothing to do with TDP. What I pointed out is how the VRM can supply insane amounts of current no problemo on the C6H and C7H both, so even a hypothetical R9 would easily be fine to run as long as you aren't using LN2 (on the C6H, the C7H can do that as well).

I want R9 support on the C6H Bios, because the board's hardware can easily support that. That'd be dope.


----------



## GraveNoX

Fanu said:


> I'm having that issue with hibernate in windows 10 - PC will stay on but act as if it was shut down (cant wake it from sleep with keyboard/mouse - only case power/reset buttons register)
> 
> dunno how to fix it - probably got something to do with fast boot in bios


Maybe try disabling "PSS Support" from BIOS under "CPU Configuration" near SVM support.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

Fanu said:


> I'm having that issue with hibernate in windows 10 - PC will stay on but act as if it was shut down (cant wake it from sleep with keyboard/mouse - only case power/reset buttons register)
> 
> dunno how to fix it - probably got something to do with fast boot in bios


Do you guys use Nvidia Video Cards. If you have a 1080Ti or lower only install 399.24 do "NOT" install anything in the 400 series. It's your issue. 

Remove driver just by running the install of the 399.24 version choosing Clean Install and it will auto-remove the newest and put on the older - no need to use 3rd party driver removal tools.

I too had the same issues thinking at first it was a BIOS issue, then I thought it was a 19H1 Windows 10 Preview Build Issue then realized that it was Windows that was installing the latest Nvidia drivers which then was causing any sleep and wake up and lock up issues with my 1080Ti card.

399.24 is the highest you want to go until they fix the issue. Now if you are using anything else AMD video then I can't help.


----------



## Ultimvtum

Cellar Dweller said:


> Do you guys use Nvidia Video Cards. If you have a 1080Ti or lower only install 399.24 do "NOT" install anything in the 400 series. It's your issue.
> 
> Remove driver just by running the install of the 399.24 version choosing Clean Install and it will auto-remove the newest and put on the older - no need to use 3rd party driver removal tools.
> 
> I too had the same issues thinking at first it was a BIOS issue, then I thought it was a 19H1 Windows 10 Preview Build Issue then realized that it was Windows that was installing the latest Nvidia drivers which then was causing any sleep and wake up and lock up issues with my 1080Ti card.
> 
> 399.24 is the highest you want to go until they fix the issue. Now if you are using anything else AMD video then I can't help.


I'm on a 980 Ti, and I have friends that are running the latest update on the 950, 970, and Titan X (Maxwell) with no issues.

Regardless, I think NVidia in their most recent driver patch may have patched your bug.

http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/417.22/417.22-win10-win8-win7-desktop-release-notes.pdf

Refer to Page 15


----------



## looncraz

porschedrifter said:


> So is anyone else having shut down problems, suspend and hibernate problems?
> it'll act as if it's shutting down but the tower will just stay on and never go into sleep or off at random.
> 
> 
> Please quote this post if you reply so I catch your reply.


Yes, my system won't shutdown - it just stalls at the final moment before the APM trigger event (power off). Windows records a clean shut down, though, so it's just an annoyance at this time, though I thought it was my memory somehow being unstable, so I dropped memory clocks to 3333. Still, probably going to go running back to BIOS 6201. I haven't found any advantages with 6302 - and now HWInfo64 bugs out after a while.


----------



## looncraz

MishelLngelo said:


> No it wouldn't. Do you know what TDP stands for ?


Thermal Design Power. With Intel, it's lower than the actual power draw. On AMD it is almost identical to the actual power draw.

My 2700X draws exactly 105W max at stock using Linpack. It never goes above it. My delta from the wall is higher due to VRM and power supply inefficiencies, of course.

My idle is currently 132W (it's higher with the new BIOS... no idea why, it was always 114W before). My peak Linpack total system draw is 288W.

156W * 80% efficiency PSU * 92% efficient VRM leaves < 115W peak for the CPU, RAM, and faster spinning pump and fans. HWInfo64 shows SoC+CPU power at 104.6W max. I can push that higher with some good overclocking, of course  And the HWInfo64 numbers can't be trusted when using the performance level tuning as it fools the CPU into thinking it has more power headroom so that it will clock higher.


----------



## Kildar

Still no bios..... This **** is really getting old.... Whomever is to blame...


----------



## CarnageHimura

looncraz said:


> Yes, my system won't shutdown - it just stalls at the final moment before the APM trigger event (power off). Windows records a clean shut down, though, so it's just an annoyance at this time, though I thought it was my memory somehow being unstable, so I dropped memory clocks to 3333. Still, probably going to go running back to BIOS 6201. I haven't found any advantages with 6302 - and now HWInfo64 bugs out after a while.


My PC does this when my OC is unstable, when load factory config en BIOS it behaves normally.


----------



## Krisztias

Kildar said:


> Still no bios..... This **** is really getting old.... Whomever is to blame...


We have "new" bios, the 6302, but with AGESA 1.0.0.2 again... so not with the 1.0.0.6, as we hoped


----------



## Lermite

Krisztias said:


> We have "new" bios, the 6302, but with AGESA 1.0.0.2 again... so not with the 1.0.0.6, as we hoped



The 6302 looks like a renamed 6301 that we got a few months ago.
It may be new because of its release date, but not because of its content.


----------



## Kildar

Krisztias said:


> We have "new" bios, the 6302, but with AGESA 1.0.0.2 again... so not with the 1.0.0.6, as we hoped


Like I said....


----------



## Manshonyagger

Lermite said:


> The 6302 looks like a renamed 6301 that we got a few months ago.
> It may be new because of its release date, but not because of its content.


It's not the same.
Compare 6301 and 6302 with *FC /b* (or any other tool for binary compares) and you could see that there are a few differences.


----------



## Miiksu

Hi, everyone I just wanted to tell my 2700X died. It bricked at cold boot. I used 6201 bios. Offset +0.25V, OC Level 4 and LLC3. Memory voltage was set 1.5V. Oh well, I ordered already new one. Wish me luck!


----------



## Lermite

What was your Vcore with such an offset?
And what was the max temperature of your CPU?


----------



## Miiksu

Lermite said:


> What was your Vcore with such an offset?
> And what was the max temperature of your CPU?


If I remember correctly it was max 65. I think voltages spikes something to 1.5V+. It just raised turbo boost. On all cores something like 1.43-1.44V? I don't really remember all those numbers. I don't have screenshots. Maybe LLC was too high? But I never tortured full throttle on long sessions. Just easy tasks and gaming.


----------



## Lermite

The max voltage for all cores is supposed to be 1.42V. That means yours was a bit too high and could have slightly damage your CPU over time.

The LLC only prevents the voltage to drop too much between the VRM and the CPU Core.


----------



## Miiksu

Lermite said:


> The max voltage for all cores is supposed to be 1.42V. That means yours was a bit too high and could have slightly damage your CPU over time.
> 
> The LLC only prevents the voltage to drop too much between the VRM and the CPU Core.


It can be. So far no problems with 1800X. Maybe Zen+ is slightly more fragile than Zen? I try next CPU less vcore and let see how it runs. This was kinda good CPU. Easily pushed up to 4.3 GHz on all cores.


----------



## Lermite

My own point of view: Giving up from 100 to 200 Mhz can save much voltage (and heat, noise, components lifespan,...) while the performance gap remains tiny.

My 1700 is stable at 4 Ghz with 1,41V but it runs at 3820 Mhz with 1,23V because I don't need this extra bit of performance while I want it to run smoothly without excessive power draw, fans noise or potential damages in the long term.


----------



## Miiksu

Lermite said:


> My own point of view: Giving up from 100 to 200 Mhz can save much voltage (and heat, noise, components lifespan,...) while the performance gap remains tiny.
> 
> My 1700 is stable at 4 Ghz with 1,41V but it runs at 3820 Mhz with 1,23V because I don't need this extra bit of performance while I want it to run smoothly without excessive power draw, fans noise or potential damages in the long term.


That would not been fun at all. I have been using computers twenty years now. First think to do is always for me how fast it can run without frying it. Actually this is my first CPU that I broke. Hope the next one is not downgrade for OC'ing.


----------



## lumiel

Lermite said:


> The max voltage for all cores is supposed to be 1.42V. That means yours was a bit too high and could have slightly damage your CPU over time.



This is not true at all. The sustained voltage is supposed to be limited to that. It's been clarified hundreds of times by the AMD people. What can get you over that limit is changing the PBO scalar, which basically just changes the fit limit, or manual overclock, and for that reason both void the warranty. By sustained voltage it means *full load* on all cores, and you can easily verify that yourself by running something like cinebench and looking at SV12 voltage in hwinfo which is limited by fit.


----------



## sydefekt

Re: cpu cover

I’m trying to RMA my VI Extreme, but I can’t remember if it ever came with a CPU socket cover. Can anyone confirm whether this motherboard ever came with a cover? The generic rma checklist states to cover the socket. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## looncraz

sydefekt said:


> Re: cpu cover
> 
> I’m trying to RMA my VI Extreme, but I can’t remember if it ever came with a CPU socket cover. Can anyone confirm whether this motherboard ever came with a cover? The generic rma checklist states to cover the socket.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


ZIF sockets don't have covers, only LGA sockets.


----------



## finalheaven

Lermite said:


> The max voltage for all cores is supposed to be 1.42V. That means yours was a bit too high and could have slightly damage your CPU over time.
> 
> The LLC only prevents the voltage to drop too much between the VRM and the CPU Core.


I don't think you are describing LLC properly. Vdroop (the drop in voltage during load) is normal and protects the CPU from over-voltage. LLC purposefully over-powers the Vdroop mechanism. Again its why many people recommend against using LLC and you do it at your own risk. 

From anandtech describing Vdroop in intel CPUs:

"Actually, load line droop (Vdroop) is an inherent part of any Intel power delivery design specification and serves an important role in maintaining system stability. In most cases, comments regarding unacceptable power delivery performance are completely unfounded. To make matters worse, unjustified negative consumer perception surrounding this often misunderstood design feature eventually forced a few motherboard manufacturers to respond to enthusiasts' demands for action by adding an option in their BIOS that effectively disables this important function."


----------



## Lermite

How can a lower Vcore (because of the Vdroop without LLC) improve the stability? That makes no sense to me.

The voltage droop only depends on the electrical current and the resistance between the VRM and the CPU cores: U=R.I
The LLC raises the VRM voltage to reduce the core voltage droop.

I don't understand either how not using the LLC can protect the CPU from over voltage if the Vcore is set properly in the bios.

For examples:

With LLC 1 and a Vcore set to 1.30625, the real Vcore (VDI2 TFN in HWiNFO) is 1.25 V under load.
With LLC 5 and a Vcore set to 1.25V, the real Vcore is 1.25V regardless the load.
That means reducing the LLC with a properly set Vcore only raises the real voltage during idle or light load.

My measurements:


----------



## finalheaven

Lermite said:


> How can a lower Vcore (because of the Vdroop without LLC) improve the stability? That makes no sense to me.
> 
> The voltage droop only depends on the electrical current and the resistance between the VRM and the CPU cores: U=R.I
> The LLC raises the VRM voltage to reduce the core voltage droop.
> 
> I don't understand either how not using the LLC can protect the CPU from over voltage if the Vcore is set properly in the bios.
> 
> For examples:
> 
> With LLC 1 and a Vcore set to 1.30625, the real Vcore (VDI2 TFN in HWiNFO) is 1.25 V under load.
> With LLC 5 and a Vcore set to 1.25V, the real Vcore is 1.25V regardless the load.
> That means reducing the LLC with a properly set Vcore only raises the real voltage during idle or light load.
> 
> My measurements:


I really think you need to look into this more. There have been many discussions regarding this from having the proper instruments to measure voltage spikes and people who are much more knowledgeable advising against LLC. I don't mind that you use LLC, but you appear to be recommending it to everyone without having looked into or researched it. That guy's CPU could have been damaged potentially due to LLC. Also the fact that it does not make sense to you does not mean its not true. (cough *climate change* cough)

Start here: 
https://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/5
https://www.masterslair.com/vdroop-and-load-line-calibration-is-vdroop-really-bad


----------



## Lermite

finalheaven said:


> I really think you need to look into this more. There have been many discussions regarding this from having the proper instruments to measure voltage spikes and people who are much more knowledgeable advising against LLC. I don't mind that you use LLC, but you appear to be recommending it to everyone without having looked into or researched it.


I don't recommend any LLC level to anybody. I've just posted measures and explained my oscilloscope is probably to weak to detect the voltages spikes that can reach +/- 70 mV on our boards.
I have just advised to take these spikes in count to chose the set value of the voltage: with LLC 5, no more than 1.35V for the voltage spikes don't go over 1.42V.




finalheaven said:


> That guy's CPU could have been damaged potentially due to LLC. Also the fact that it does not make sense to you does not mean its not true. (cough *climate change* cough)


Don't you believe its voltage set to 1,44 could be the main cause to its CPU failure?
Off course, a higher LLC without adapting the set voltage to avoid getting a higher voltage under load can only worsen the applied Vcore.

At 1.44V, I don't expect my 1700 to last pretty long, even without LLC.
But mine runs with 1.23V with LLC 5. That means the voltage spikes can make the Vcore to reach 1.3V in the worst case, and such a value does not looks harmful to me.

I like the LLC because it makes the overcloking simple: the voltage set to the value making the CPU stable is enough.

Without LLC, the voltage must be set according to the highest load, to take in count the Vdroop and make the cores to get the voltage they require to remain stable.
But how to predict what can be the highest load level? Is it a stress test using Linpack with AVX support? Does another heavier stress test won't ever pop up?
Assuming the voltage is set for linpack avx is stable. The real voltage during lighter load will be higher than the one the CPU needs to be stable, and it'll give more heat, power dram, fan noises,...
That's why I like the LLC on my own rig but it's nothing but a personal choice.




finalheaven said:


> Start here:
> https://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/5
> https://www.masterslair.com/vdroop-and-load-line-calibration-is-vdroop-really-bad


The first link explains nothing that I don't already know. Please don't forget that my first language is not english. I still struggle to find the right words to write what I would write in my own language.

The second link contains serious bull****. It insists pretending the Vdroop is a designed feature by Intel.
The voltage droops occurs in every wire supporting a high current. It has nothing to do with Intel and is not a designed feature.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Lermite said:


> How can a lower Vcore (because of the Vdroop without LLC) improve the stability? That makes no sense to me.
> 
> The voltage droop only depends on the electrical current and the resistance between the VRM and the CPU cores: U=R.I
> The LLC raises the VRM voltage to reduce the core voltage droop.
> 
> I don't understand either how not using the LLC can protect the CPU from over voltage if the Vcore is set properly in the bios.
> 
> For examples:
> 
> With LLC 1 and a Vcore set to 1.30625, the real Vcore (VDI2 TFN in HWiNFO) is 1.25 V under load.
> With LLC 5 and a Vcore set to 1.25V, the real Vcore is 1.25V regardless the load.
> That means reducing the LLC with a properly set Vcore only raises the real voltage during idle or light load.
> 
> My measurements:


THX for the share 

I have 3.936MHz with 1.385v LLT set to 4
Average when gaming is ~ 1.325v, Temps ~40-60deg (LC)

Most important is always temperature !
Do not exceed 75deg. and everything will be just fine with ZEN uArch.


----------



## datspike

Lermite said:


> The second link contains serious bull****. It insists pretending the Vdroop is a designed feature by Intel.
> The voltage droops occurs in every wire supporting a high current. It has nothing to do with Intel and is not a designed feature.


In fact vdroop IS the feature from the AMD\Intel depending on the motherboard. 
Vdrop on the other hand is what you say about "The voltage droops occurs in every wire supporting a high current". Vdrop and vdroop are not the same things


----------



## Lermite

My apologies: the measurements I've just posted came from the Prime X370 Pro.

Here are the values I've just got from the C6H with the bios 6201.
The target voltage comes from "CPU Core Voltage (VDI2 TFN)" in HWiNFO.
The load comes from Intel Burn Test AVX.
Off course, the idle voltage matches exactly the set voltage in the bios.










LLC Auto and 1 look the same.
The C6H Vdroop is higher than the Prime X370 Pro's.


----------



## voreo

They're probably just gonna wait till the 3000 series drops to give us an update at this rate.


----------



## whynotb

Trying to overclock 1700. 3.7ghz, offset +0.125 (prime 95 small FFTs stable for 2+hours), LLC on auto. Ram gskill 2 x 16gb 3200cl14 dual rank b-die is working on it's docp profile.

What should i do next, how can i find my SOC voltage? Now it's on auto, HWinfo reads SoC Voltage (SVI2 TFN) 1.131V and VDDSOC 1.243V.


----------



## The Sandman

whynotb said:


> Trying to overclock 1700. 3.7ghz, offset +0.125 (prime 95 small FFTs stable for 2+hours), LLC on auto. Ram gskill 2 x 16gb 3200cl14 dual rank b-die is working on it's docp profile.
> 
> What should i do next, how can i find my SOC voltage? Now it's on auto, HWinfo reads SoC Voltage (SVI2 TFN) 1.131V and VDDSOC 1.243V.



I would start out at .900v -.950v SOC at 3.7GHz and 3200MHz. Test from there.


----------



## Phoenix85

What is the latest official bios? 

And what is the latest beta bios? 

Wasn't here for quite a while. 

Thank you


----------



## Kildar

Phoenix85 said:


> What is the latest official bios?
> 
> And what is the latest beta bios?
> 
> Wasn't here for quite a while.
> 
> Thank you


There is supposed to be a new bios to be released with the new AGESA 1.0.0.6. It has not seen the light of day here or any where in the public's eye.

Every other AM4 boards have it just not the C6h.

ASUS SUCKS in my book right now!


----------



## mito1172

Phoenix85 said:


> What is the latest official bios?
> 
> And what is the latest beta bios?
> 
> Wasn't here for quite a while.
> 
> Thank you


latest bios

Version 6302 
2018/11/307.98 MBytes
CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 6302
1.Improve system stability

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## looncraz

Vdroop is used to compensate for positive VRM overshoot on transient loads - a processor can be fried withing a a couple nanoseconds with too much voltage when the circumstances aren't favorable - it's like hitting every power line in your CPU with a weak static discharge every time it has a change in load... eventually you will erode the insulating layers and destroy your CPU... even if everything is stable and perfectly cooled.

If you want to use LLC safely you have to be UNDERVOLTING the CPU - or at least using a fixed voltage.

I always used a high LLC value that would cause voltage to rise under load with my Sandy Bridge processor - but I'd undervolt for normal operation. This was the most efficient way to get power to the CPU - I would have something like 1.16V under a lighter load and a heavier load which would crash at 1.16V would see LLC pushing the voltage up to 1.23V or so.


----------



## allavatar2

*why ?*



Kildar said:


> There is supposed to be a new bios to be released with the new AGESA 1.0.0.6. It has not seen the light of day here or any where in the public's eye.
> 
> Every other AM4 boards have it just not the C6h.
> 
> ASUS SUCKS in my book right now!


ı dont undurstand tell me why so you want new agesa my gskill trident z rgb 3600 cl16 rams never run 3600 mhz :/ all old bios but always run 1.35v 3400 mhz cl14 on all bios 

what is difference new agesa


----------



## Lermite

looncraz said:


> ...
> If you want to use LLC safely you have to be UNDERVOLTING the CPU - or at least using a fixed voltage.
> ...


Thanks for this precise explanation.

As I take care about the CPU efficiency, one of my rules to overclock is no more than 40 mV to gain 50 Mhz.
The other rule is no more than 1.25V.

That's why my 1700 runs with 1,23v which looks safe to me, even with the highest level of LLC and the voltage overshoots it can cause.

BTW, I believed my fans ran fine under the bios 6201 but they speed management has just crashed: they stayed at their minimal speed while the CPU was on the verge to burn (x265 encoding).
Thus I'm trying the 6302 again, avoiding to set any fan to Multiple Sources because this option is bugged as hell.
I hope they keep running fine on the CPU as single source.

BTW again, would somebody managed to overclock with the P-States from the bios, without any other software such ZenStates?
I did a few tests with the 6201 but if the P0 looked applied in the bios setup and the POST screen, the Win 10 loading kept crashing, even with raised voltages to every P-States.

The trick to make them work with old versions of the bios of the Prime X370 Pro was to let the default value (3A) to P0 VID, and to set its voltage through an offset, but Windows loading kept crashing with the C6H with 6201.

I didn't try with the 6302 because the AGESA is almost the same and the P-States probably work the same than with the 6201.


----------



## Ramad

Lermite said:


> Thanks for this precise explanation.
> 
> As I take care about the CPU efficiency, one of my rules to overclock is no more than 40 mV to gain 50 Mhz.
> The other rule is no more than 1.25V.
> 
> That's why my 1700 runs with 1,23v which looks safe to me, even with the highest level of LLC and the voltage overshoots it can cause.
> 
> BTW, I believed my fans ran fine under the bios 6201 but they speed management has just crashed: they stayed at their minimal speed while the CPU was on the verge to burn (x265 encoding).
> Thus I'm trying the 6302 again, avoiding to set any fan to Multiple Sources because this option is bugged as hell.
> I hope they keep running fine on the CPU as single source.
> 
> BTW again, would somebody managed to overclock with the P-States from the bios, without any other software such ZenStates?
> I did a few tests with the 6201 but if the P0 looked applied in the bios setup and the POST screen, the Win 10 loading kept crashing, even with raised voltages to every P-States.
> 
> The trick to make them work with old versions of the bios of the Prime X370 Pro was to let the default value (3A) to P0 VID, and to set its voltage through an offset, but Windows loading kept crashing with the C6H with 6201.
> 
> I didn't try with the 6302 because the AGESA is almost the same and the P-States probably work the same than with the 6201.


Have always used P-stats to overclock my CPU. You can only use P0 with AGESA later than 1.0.0.0a (Pinnacle Ridge) and CPU VID in P0 must be equal or higher than default CPU VID. Offset voltage can be locked on +/-0.00625 to make sure that voltages does not spike high under load. 

P1 and P2 can be used to modify CPU clock and voltages as the user desire in 1.0.0.0a. AGESA has been moving from bad to worse since 1.0.0.0a. Attached are screen shots of the results of my CH6 that I had and my GK7. Both overclocked using P-stats to 3.8GHz and downclocked to 800MHz when idle on AGESA 1.0.0.0a.


----------



## Lermite

Ramad said:


> Have always used P-stats to overclock my CPU. You can only use P0 with AGESA later than 1.0.0.0a (Pinnacle Ridge) and CPU VID in P0 must be equal or higher than default CPU VID. Offset voltage can be locked on +/-0.00625 to make sure that voltages does not spike high under load.
> 
> P1 and P2 can be used to modify CPU clock and voltages as the user desire in 1.0.0.0a. AGESA has been moving from bad to worse since 1.0.0.0a. Attached are screen shots of the results of my CH6 that I had and my GK7. Both overclocked using P-stats on AGESA 1.0.0.0a.


Thanks for your feedback.
AMD messed the P-States in the recent bios on the C6H as well on the Prime X370 Pro because setting only the P0 gives the same result than a fixed frequency ratio with a Vcore set through an offset: the cores downclock to the multiplier 15.5X (1.55 Ghz with bus clock at 100 Mhz) on idle.

As Zenstates allows my 1700 to downlock much lower (8 Ghz with 0.6V), I'll keep using it until AMD makes the bios P-States to work again, but I would not bet on it.


----------



## Ramad

Lermite said:


> Thanks for your feedback.
> AMD messed the P-States in the recent bios on the C6H as well on the Prime X370 Pro because setting only the P0 gives the same result than a fixed frequency ratio with a Vcore set through an offset: the cores downclock to the multiplier 15.5X (1.55 Ghz with bus clock at 100 Mhz) on idle.
> 
> As Zenstates allows my 1700 to downlock much lower (8 Ghz with 0.6V), I'll keep using it until AMD makes the bios P-States to work again, but I would not bet on it.


I have tried using P-stats on the latest AGESA and it works as it should, in case you want to try it if elmor provided a BIOS with 1.0.0.6 before leaving ASUS.
0.6V at 800MHz may lead to system freeze when the system is idle or on heavy load when changing work tasks, just something to keep in mind. 

Anyway, 800MHz idle and 4.0GHz under load on AGESA 1.0.0.6.


----------



## Lermite

I've tried again to make the P-States to work on the bios 6302.
They must work the same on the 6201 because my Windows crash was caused by mu P-States VIDs.
I still don't know why the voltage that work fine with ZenStates doesn't work from the bios, because I got another issue.

When the P-States are set in the bios, the parameter "Minimal states of the CPU" disappears from the Power Plan advanced settings.
Even weirder: the trick to get this settings displayed doesn't work either.

But as the power draw on idle is exactly the same (49W) with and without the P-States and even with fixed frequency and voltage, thank to the C-States, I don't bother with the P-States any more.

My frequency is now fixed in the bios, the voltage is set with an offset, the CPU downclocks to 1558 MHz with 0.92 V, which is enough because the real cores voltage gets much lower because of the C-States.


----------



## Yviena

The 1.0.0.6 AGESA improved the ram stability considerably when I tested my brothers x470-f with my ram/cpu, before that I could only get 3333cl14 fast timings stable with his board. 

Hopefully we get the new AGESA soon on C6H.


----------



## The Sandman

Finally took some time (got real bored) and played with bclk over the weekend. 

PE3 + 102 bclk w/previous memory timmings but on 3400MHz strap.


Surprisingly to me results show promise! For starters at least


----------



## porschedrifter

Well yeah I am on a 1080ti, but latest nvidia drivers, still having the shutdown/hibernate/sleep issue. Ugh... Wish I could figure it out.


----------



## Azghul

The Sandman said:


> Finally took some time (got real bored) and played with bclk over the weekend.
> 
> PE3 + 102 bclk w/previous memory timmings but on 3400MHz strap.
> 
> 
> Surprisingly to me results show promise! For starters at least



I also tried bclk OC. It also seemed stable for Cinebench, aida and prime, but when is started playing games or watching streams, i had really weird errors. Blurry picture, random bluescreens etc. I think my GPU can't handle the BCLK OC.


btw. i still have the problem, that on PE3 the voltage stuck and won't drop, even when the CPU clocks down to 2.2 ghz.
with fixed multiplier and p0 OC, i got stable 4.17 allcore. will bios 6302 help?


Greetings


----------



## oile

Guys, numb question from a Ryzen 1 user on CVI. If I do get a 2600x would it be possible to have an auto per core boost but with a maximum voltage that I set in bios instead of automatic voltage? Thank you 

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## looncraz

oile said:


> Guys, numb question from a Ryzen 1 user on CVI. If I do get a 2600x would it be possible to have an auto per core boost but with a maximum voltage that I set in bios instead of automatic voltage? Thank you
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk



Not exactly, but you can use a negative voltage offset and use one of the four preset performance levels to trick the SMU into thinking power draw is lower than it is, thus raising all core clocks.

I haven't played around much with the negative offset voltage due to a lack of time, but I plan to get around to it.

If we don't get a BIOS for Zen 2, I will be jumping ship from ASUS entirely and going to a company that maintains compatibility and more frequent BIOS updates. ASRock would be my preferred brand if they had some simpler BIOS recovery mechanism (their BIOS recovery does work sometimes, but not all the time).

I am creating an Arduino based PWM fan management system so I can continue to control my fans independently based on coolant and intake temperatures without regard to which motherboard I purchase. The big decider will be monoblock options.


----------



## nosequeponer

Getting desperate here..
Just swap my old grafic card, and now the system won’t boot..
Al the lights are running, bit nothing seems to make it boot...

Not the start button on the chasis, nor the one in the mobo..

Any idea?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Lermite

nosequeponer said:


> Getting desperate here..
> Just swap my old grafic card, and now the system won’t boot..
> Al the lights are running, bit nothing seems to make it boot...
> 
> Not the start button on the chasis, nor the one in the mobo..
> 
> Any idea?


The Q-Code should point out what goes wrong during the boot attempt.




nosequeponer said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


I can understand you're proud to be rich enough to get an iPhone but is it worth mentioning in every message you post?


----------



## nosequeponer

Lermite said:


> The Q-Code should point out what goes wrong during the boot attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand you're proud to be rich enough to get an iPhone but is it worth mentioning in every message you post?




Doesn’t even get to start, like if the start buttons don’t do anything...









This is al it does..

Regarding the iPhone thing, didn’t really notice Tapatalk does it automaticaly, unless you disable it...


----------



## Lermite

nosequeponer said:


> Doesn’t even get to start, like if the start buttons don’t do anything...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is al it does..



This kind of issue can happen in case of some hardware failure such a shortcut.
The best way to find which component or peripheral is the culprit is to unplug every of them that are not required to boot.
If a boot attempts still fails, each of the remaining components should be replaced by another one.
When a boot becomes fine, you'll know the last removed or replaced component was the culprit.

Recently, I've has a similar issue. The boot went fine but its was insanely long: every step was at least 10 times slower that usually: making each boot to last more than 20 minutes until Windows is loaded.
The issue came from an USB item, a chip programmer. I just had to unplug it for everything to run fine again.


----------



## nosequeponer

Lermite said:


> This kind of issue can happen in case of some hardware failure such a shortcut.
> 
> The best way to find which component or peripheral is the culprit is to unplug every of them that are not required to boot.
> 
> If a boot attempts still fails, each of the remaining components should be replaced by another one.
> 
> When a boot becomes fine, you'll know the last removed or replaced component was the culprit.
> 
> 
> 
> Recently, I've has a similar issue. The boot went fine but its was insanely long: every step was at least 10 times slower that usually: making each boot to last more than 20 minutes until Windows is loaded.
> 
> The issue came from an USB item, a chip programmer. I just had to unplug it for everything to run fine again.




Thanks, i’ll try it.
It’s strange because i only swap the gc , everything else remainded as it was before..

Looks like one of those things that can drive u mad...


----------



## porschedrifter

Lermite said:


> I can understand you're proud to be rich enough to get an iPhone but is it worth mentioning in every message you post?



lmao, if you use tapatalk on phones it's an auto signature, you can change it or turn it off but he def didn't do it on purpose. lol.


----------



## Lermite

nosequeponer said:


> It’s strange because i only swap the gc , everything else remainded as it was before..



Perhaps the issue comes from your graphic card.

You should try to clean the card connectors (PCI-E and Power) and its PCI-E slot, by blowing air on them, because your issue could be caused by a bad contact on one of those connectors.

BTW, my own issue appeared when I removed two graphic cards to keep only one (I had three cards). I still don't understand how removing graphic cards can make an USB device defective but it's a fact.


----------



## nexxusty

Lermite said:


> The Q-Code should point out what goes wrong during the boot attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand you're proud to be rich enough to get an iPhone but is it worth mentioning in every message you post?


Who cares if he has an IPhone, it's his choice to use an inferior in every way to Android phone. Honestly, you have no reason at all to think he's "rich" either. I've seen literal homeless "bums" with IPhones.


----------



## Disassociative

nexxusty said:


> Who cares if he has an IPhone, it's his choice to use an inferior in every way to Android phone. Honestly, you have no reason at all to think he's "rich" either. I've seen literal homeless "bums" with IPhones.


Oh can we not do this stupid childish Android vs iPhone crap here. Get over yourself.


----------



## Lermite

nexxusty said:


> Who cares if he has an IPhone, it's his choice to use an inferior in every way to Android phone. Honestly, you have no reason at all to think he's "rich" either. I've seen literal homeless "bums" with IPhones.



I truly don't care about what he owns.
I was only annoyed by this advertising sentence in every of his posts, and my resulting mood made my reaction more aggressive than it should have been.


----------



## nosequeponer

No hard feelings...

Just looking for help with the problem..

It just doesn’t even try to boot, like if there was no power supply


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

FSB vs GPU

Fury-X can go Up to 104FSB (notch higher and it's unplayable in games)
Vega XTX can go up to 108FSB (Im using 104.8 or 105, Gaming without issues)

Every GPU is a little different, to know the "boundaries of the GPU", You need to set FSB then Play some Heavy Game (like DeusEx MkD or SotTR or ME Andromeda)
If you get Black Screen or 'Landing' on desktop -> then is too much.

FSB gives Boost to every PCIe component on the MB.
SSD/M.2/GPU/HDD/Sound Card etc. all have 5% Boost of free performance.
I can say that Safest Value is 102-105FSB (some say that it's up to 109FSB, but that depends on Quality of the HW)


----------



## nosequeponer

Ok, solved 

It was one of the power cables that goes to the mobo, that wasn’t 100% seated...


----------



## Azghul

Ne01 OnnA said:


> FSB vs GPU
> 
> Fury-X can go Up to 104FSB (notch higher and it's unplayable in games)
> Vega XTX can go up to 108FSB (Im using 104.8 or 105, Gaming without issues)
> 
> Every GPU is a little different, to know the "boundaries of the GPU", You need to set FSB then Play some Heavy Game (like DeusEx MkD or SotTR or ME Andromeda)
> If you get Black Screen or 'Landing' on desktop -> then is too much.
> 
> FSB gives Boost to every PCIe component on the MB.
> SSD/M.2/GPU/HDD/Sound Card etc. all have 5% Boost of free performance.
> I can say that Safest Value is 102-105FSB (some say that it's up to 109FSB, but that depends on Quality of the HW)



Like i said, i have problems, even with 101, but i can't figure out, which part it is. SSD, M2. GPU, Sound,


It is not the Memory, i can run 3266 with no problems, but not 3224 or what it is.


Greetings


----------



## Lermite

Azghul said:


> Like i said, i have problems, even with 101, but i can't figure out, which part it is. SSD, M2. GPU, Sound,
> 
> It is not the Memory, i can run 3266 with no problems, but not 3224 or what it is.



Some possible explanation:

Every DDR4 memories have "holes".
A hole is a frequency the memory in unstable at, while a lower or higher one is stable.

For example, 3400 can be unstable while 3466 and 3333 are perfectly stable.

This is the purpose of setting CLDO_VDDP. Changing this voltage shifts the memory holes to another frequencies.

Off course, the best value of CLDO_VDDP depends on the RAM frequency, because the holes never disappear, they can only move to another frequencies.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

List of possible CLDO_VDDP & RAM frequencies?

CLDO_VDDP at 855mV gives me 3360MHz Stable CL14 LLT
... & almost stable 3500MHz CL14, can boot even at 3600MHz

That list can be very usefull.
860 & 866 are good values also BTW.


----------



## Plissken

* BIOS 6401 AGESA 1.0.0.6* out now, just select Windows 10 32 bit (for now).


----------



## Lermite

Plissken said:


> * BIOS 6401 AGESA 1.0.0.6* out now, just select Windows 10 32 bit (for now).



Here is the direct link for the C6H: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-6401.zip


----------



## Plissken

Lermite said:


> Here is the direct link for the C6H: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-6401.zip


It's still a x64 BIOS right?


----------



## Lermite

Plissken said:


> It's still a x64 BIOS right?



The motherboard BIOS has nothing to do with the operating system.

Asus only delays the bios updates spread among the Windows version to avoid a rush of downloads that the servers could struggle to handle.


----------



## Azghul

Lermite said:


> Some possible explanation:
> 
> Every DDR4 memories have "holes".
> A hole is a frequency the memory in unstable at, while a lower or higher one is stable.
> 
> For example, 3400 can be unstable while 3466 and 3333 are perfectly stable.
> 
> This is the purpose of setting CLDO_VDDP. Changing this voltage shifts the memory holes to another frequencies.
> 
> Off course, the best value of CLDO_VDDP depends on the RAM frequency, because the holes never disappear, they can only move to another frequencies.



So you think the problem is the DDR4 and not the GPU or SSD?
Have to try it. 



Errors i get are:
- PUBG just crashes
- Other Games reset nvidia driver
- after display goes to standby, the picture gets blurry and pixelish...only on the gsync display via DP, the 2nd screen, no gsync over HDMI has no fault. Have to restart then. repluggin does not help.


Trying new Bios now


----------



## Lermite

Azghul said:


> So you think the problem is the DDR4 and not the GPU or SSD?



CLDO_VDDP can only stabilize the RAM at a frequency it was unstable to despite it was stable at a higher one.
Anyway, a RAM instability can causes many bugs, including graphic ones.

Overclocking the BCLK is supposed to be safe up to 103.8 Mhz.
Above this value, the PCI-E slots can swith from Gen 3 to Gen 2, and all the other devices (SATA, USB,...) can struggle to work properly.




Azghul said:


> Trying new Bios now



Same here.
At first glance, it allows a higher frequency to my RAM.
If RAMTest ended up confirming it's stable (still no error up to 2550% now), the new AGESA would be a great improvement.


----------



## Plissken

Ok BIOS is working fine AND it seems that the fan ramping issue has been finally fixed.

Just one thing... I thought that with AGESA 1.0.0.6 I would be able to boot at 3600 mem speed but it just won't, even with 1.45 2T. I have a TridentZ 3600 C16 B-Die kit. With BIOS 1701 or some earlier version I was able to boot at 3600 C16 but Windows was never stable. I think that only C7H or a Ryzen 2000 series would be able to do that with C6H... or maybe you just need an X470 chipset or a very good memory kit at least (with a C6H), like those 4133-4266 kits. So in the end I am stuck @3333 C14 with my 3600 C16 B-Die kit.


----------



## Lermite

Plissken said:


> Ok BIOS is working fine AND it seems that the fan ramping issue has been finally fixed.



To me, the fans management is still bugged.

With the bios 6301, 6302 and 6401, as soon as a chassis fan is set on multiple sources, with as least two sources, it doesn't work any longer: it always remains at its minimal speed.

I had to set all of them on a single source (CPU) for them to work properly.


----------



## Azghul

i am also testing now. Change CLDO_VDDP to 866 and now 102,4 BCLK OC is possible  
Maybe more.
Using now the DRAM Calculator Fast Timings. With the the AGESA 1.0.0.2 bios version, i was not able to use these timings. Maybe because of the CLDO_VDDP.
Doing the Intel Burn Test atm. Seems good so far. 
Also i got new high scores in Cinebench, from 1760 to now 1860.

Regards


----------



## herericc

What RAM speeds are you running? Voltages? 

I was able to get 3600 booted and running on my 2700x but the voltages being reported on my DRAM by HWInfo were like 1.52V which seems a bit insane to me - I had them set to 1.44 in the BIOS.

Not sure what the "safe" voltage range is for B-Die, i'm using team group dark pro 2x8GB sticks 3200C14.

I will have to give the new BIOS a shot this weekend, hopefully 1.0.0.6 made things better


----------



## Lermite

It looks like this new bios unleashes the overclocking ability of the RAM.

With the bios up to 6302, the absolute maximum frequency of my RAM was 3440 Mhz.
I didn't found the value the 6401 can handle yet because I test each value with the smallest increment.
The one I'm testing now is 3468 and it looks stable so far.
I wonder which one I'll reach before RAMTest manages to find an error.

This new bios was worth waiting for it.


----------



## Runis

Any link for C6H Wi-fi 6401?


----------



## lumiel

Plissken said:


> Ok BIOS is working fine AND it seems that the fan ramping issue has been finally fixed.
> 
> Just one thing... I thought that with AGESA 1.0.0.6 I would be able to boot at 3600 mem speed but it just won't, even with 1.45 2T. I have a TridentZ 3600 C16 B-Die kit. With BIOS 1701 or some earlier version I was able to boot at 3600 C16 but Windows was never stable. I think that only C7H or a Ryzen 2000 series would be able to do that with C6H... or maybe you just need an X470 chipset or a very good memory kit at least (with a C6H), like those 4133-4266 kits. So in the end I am stuck @3333 C14 with my 3600 C16 B-Die kit.



I have the same kit with a 2700x, I will try with the new BIOS when it comes for the wi-fi version and report if I have any success. With the previous BIOS I've been running @ 3466 with lax timings (bios auto) completely stable (1 hour ram test). I didn't want to waste my time so I didn't try anything better until agesa 1.0.0.6 was released.


----------



## mito1172

Runis said:


> Any link for C6H Wi-fi 6401?


BIOS 6401 has not yet come

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WI-FI-AC/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## Plissken

lumiel said:


> I have the same kit with a 2700x, I will try with the new BIOS when it comes for the wi-fi version and report if I have any success. With the previous BIOS I've been running @ 3466 with lax timings (bios auto) completely stable (1 hour ram test). I didn't want to waste my time so I didn't try anything better until agesa 1.0.0.6 was released.


Thanks, maybe it's because you have a 2700X while I have a 1700X, 3466 C14 (let's say with the Stilt's Fast 3333 timings) was never stable for me, tried everything I think, always got memtest errors. 3333 C14 is rock solid instead which is still a good achievement on this platform. I'll jump directly on X570 3700X and maybe new memory.


----------



## Pimpmuckl

Awww yiss. 6401 is some pretty good stuff.

2x16GB Hynix AFR dual rank kit (H5AN8G8NAFR-TFC) with XMP of 3000 15-17-17-17-38:

vSoC: 1.15V, ProcODT: 68.6, 855 CLDO_VDDP, Performance Bias: Cinebench 15

400% Karhu Mem Test stable: https://i.imgur.com/eU5F6pB.png and didn't even tighten any tertiary timings yet.


----------



## LicSqualo

Finally I can go over 3460MHz (3500MHz with 101bck) with this new bios release.
Loaded the 6xxx bios save file from my USB Pendrive and incredible it work!
So now I'm at 4090 MHz with my CPU and 3568 MHz with ram (1780 IF!!! near my goal 1800).
My ram kit is the 3600c16 GSkill, the timings I used was a bit relaxed compared to the 3500 (that was c13).
Now I'm in c14 and the next step is 3600 MHz (perhaps stable...)

AIDA show right numbers now


----------



## LicSqualo

Thank you ASUS, good work.

The time we've been waiting for has finally been rewarded.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

*Stuck on Stock*

I haven't been able to run my RAM at 3200 since the 1201 BIOS. Even the latest BIOS. I try just setting the D.O.C.P Standard for my system each time and within about a half hour I receive a BSOD in Windows 10. I have 4 x 16 Gig Sticks = 64 Gig of G.Skill F4-3200C15-16GTZ. 

The only way my system remains stable is to just use Optimized Stock settings. 

No BIOS before 1201 nor after have I ever been able to just run my system with my RAM at it's spec of 3200. I think in the 1201 BIOS I would choose D.O.C.P 4 which put my RAM at 1599. Everyone has been crying to receive these different AGESA levels but none of them have done anything for making my system stable with my RAM at proper levels. 

What is funny too though if I leave RAM at it's 2133 it scores better than it does with RAM at 3200. Guess I have to live with stock?


----------



## Pimpmuckl

Pimpmuckl said:


> Awww yiss. 6401 is some pretty good stuff.
> 
> 2x16GB Hynix AFR dual rank kit (H5AN8G8NAFR-TFC) with XMP of 3000 15-17-17-17-38:
> 
> vSoC: 1.15V, ProcODT: 68.6, 855 CLDO_VDDP, Performance Bias: Cinebench 15
> 
> 400% Karhu Mem Test stable: https://i.imgur.com/eU5F6pB.png and didn't even tighten any tertiary timings yet.


Worked on tightening timings. I can't get tRP to 14 and tRC is also a pretty big issue. 50 would not train. Then tRFC and it's subsidiaries are not cooperating either and 450 was the lowest it would do, 420 would not train.

Regardless, pretty happy where the speeds are now, significantly exceeding XMP spec on a complete and utter garbage AFR IC with dual rank on a 1st gen Ryzen is alright in my book. Aida64 shows ~79ns memory latency which is kinda high but I guess on AFR it doesn't get that much better.


----------



## Kildar

Same on 6201.

Will try to get my ram to 3400 later. See if the holes gone.


----------



## Yviena

Not bad managed to get 3500 cl14 fast timings stable to 20 cycles memtest5 across 2 cold boots now with the new AGESA, before i was only borderline stable with 3466cl14.


----------



## Cyanold

Has 6401bios version out yet? Couldnt see any update from Asus website. The latest version is still 6302 released on 30/11/18.


----------



## looncraz

I can boot into Windows at 3733 CL19 (previous best was 3600 CL15), however I can no longer get 3600 to be stress test stable seemingly no matter what timings I run. Nor 3466, 3400, or 3333.

3200 CL14-13-13-28-1T, however, seems solid.

Running G.SKill TridentZ 4133 memory. Will experiment more, but so far this is worse memory compatibility for true stability - despite having a much easier time posting and booting at higher clocks.


----------



## boostedabarth

looncraz said:


> I can boot into Windows at 3733 CL19 (previous best was 3600 CL15), however I can no longer get 3600 to be stress test stable seemingly no matter what timings I run. Nor 3466, 3400, or 3333.
> 
> 3200 CL14-13-13-28-1T, however, seems solid.
> 
> Running G.SKill TridentZ 4133 memory. Will experiment more, but so far this is worse memory compatibility for true stability - despite having a much easier time posting and booting at higher clocks.


Are you only basing that on those timings and everything on Auto or are you actually using the Ryzen DRAM calculator to input the other timings?

14-13-13-28 is pretty aggressive. I can't boot at all with those timings on any BIOS version. Either you have a good kit or input a lot of other timings not mentioned.

To fully test this you NEED to input other timings. Simply selecting the preset ones or inputting those few timings and leaving everything else on Auto is not sufficient. The auto settings could have changed and now are not compatible with your RAM if this is the case. 


Also voltages aren't listed. SOC, DDR, DDR Boot, etc etc. If you're going to provide feedback, please provide everything/upload your saved BIOS settings.


----------



## BigT

I don't see 6401 for the CVIE yet unfortunately.


----------



## mito1172

Cyanold said:


> Has 6401bios version out yet? Couldnt see any update from Asus website. The latest version is still 6302 released on 30/11/18.


Select 32 bit.


https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## boostedabarth

Well I'm happy to say after a year of owning this board we finally have a glorious BIOS update from AMD & Asus that totally improves (at least for me), RAM compatibility/RAM Overclocking. Holy crap I am impressed.

Ryzen 1700x @ 4GHz, 1.39375v
Trident RGB C14 3200MHz (2 X 8GB) @ 3533MHz 14-15-15-15-30 1T, 1.45v


My settings attached for RAM timings and CPU overclock.

ASUS C6H BIOS 6401


This config would never boot before. Highest I got before was 3400MHz and it would cause random BSODs. I've been running this setup at 3533MHz all evening, playing games, browsing internet, Twitch, Youtube, Cinebench runs etc, no issues.

I've yet to run an HCI MemTest but might do that when i get some time. I found it to be somewhat unreliable in the past though as I could get it to pass with 400% coverage but still have memory issues/BSODs sometimes. I'll update this post if I decide to bother running it.


----------



## Azghul

Hello, 
can anyone have a look? It seems stable but i cant get the OC the Memory any higher without problems. Woulkd it be better to go maybe to 3000 and have tighter settings?


----------



## SaLSouL

BigT said:


> I don't see 6401 for the CVIE yet unfortunately.


nope the forgotten MB as always


----------



## xAD3r1ty

Does anyone find the PBO setting ? It was under Advanced - AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options\Precision Boost Overdrive Configuration, but it's not longer there, I am trying to find it everywhere with no luck, it's like they completely disabled the option, Have a ryzen 2700x obviously


----------



## Yviena

Hmm should I run 3466mhz 4.2 all core boost with 1.375v or 4.244ghz all core 3500mhz ram but core at 1.395v? 

Both are stable inm just worrying about the cpu voltage.


----------



## boostedabarth

Yviena said:


> Hmm should I run 3466mhz 4.2 all core boost with 1.375v or 4.244ghz all core 3500mhz ram but core at 1.395v?
> 
> Both are stable inm just worrying about the cpu voltage.


That voltage is totally fine for every day use but 3466 vs 3500 you're unlikely to notice a difference in every day use. I'd prob stick with 3466 and call it a day.


----------



## skline00

xAD3r1ty said:


> Does anyone find the PBO setting ? It was under Advanced - AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options\Precision Boost Overdrive Configuration, but it's not longer there, I am trying to find it everywhere with no luck, it's like they completely disabled the option, Have a ryzen 2700x obviously


Having the same problem.

Memory can run faster but it appears that Precision Boost Overdrive was eliminated.

Otherwise 6401 runs well.


----------



## xAD3r1ty

skline00 said:


> Having the same problem.
> 
> Memory can run faster but it appears that Precision Boost Overdrive was eliminated.


Yeah i'm probably roll back to previous bios since pbo setting is important for me, the default seems like off or something because my cpu voltage is different


----------



## boostedabarth

Azghul said:


> Hello,
> can anyone have a look? It seems stable but i cant get the OC the Memory any higher without problems. Woulkd it be better to go maybe to 3000 and have tighter settings?


I'm assuming you're using Hynix-based RAM. While there may be an improvement with this BIOS, I still think there are limitations. You're likely as close to as much performance you're going to get out of it.


----------



## skline00

xAD3r1ty said:


> Yeah i'm probably roll back to previous bios since pbo setting is important for me, the default seems like off or something because my cpu voltage is different


Could anyone give me a short recommendation on how to roll back to the previous BIOS?


----------



## Yviena

boostedabarth said:


> Yviena said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm should I run 3466mhz 4.2 all core boost with 1.375v or 4.244ghz all core 3500mhz ram but core at 1.395v?
> 
> Both are stable inm just worrying about the cpu voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> That voltage is totally fine for every day use but 3466 vs 3500 you're unlikely to notice a difference in every day use. I'd prob stick with 3466 and call it a day.
Click to expand...

Hmm I see I'll probably just run it at 3500 4.225/4.25 then as I'm upgrading anyway to 3700x, and I doubt there will be noticeable degradation running that for 4-6 months.


----------



## Yviena

skline00 said:


> xAD3r1ty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i'm probably roll back to previous bios since pbo setting is important for me, the default seems like off or something because my cpu voltage is different
> 
> 
> 
> Could anyone give me a short recommendation on how to roll back to the previous BIOS?
Click to expand...

You could try setting PE enhancer to 4 that will set pbo parameters to max.


----------



## Azghul

boostedabarth said:


> I'm assuming you're using Hynix-based RAM. While there may be an improvement with this BIOS, I still think there are limitations. You're likely as close to as much performance you're going to get out of it.



Yeah, maybe you are right, but i don't want to invest a lot of money just to buy new memory. When Ryzen 3xxx will come


----------



## Fanu

Yviena said:


> You could try setting PE enhancer to 4 that will set pbo parameters to max.


PE enhancer 3/4 will jack up DRAM/CPU voltages considerably, should not be used 24/7

with PE3/4 CPU voltage regularly goes over 1.5V which is too much


----------



## xAD3r1ty

I have no idea why would they remove the pbo setting in bios, rolled back and all my voltages are good now


----------



## tajf88

This BIOS (and AGESA version) is really good. I'm 400% HCI stable at 3333Mhz 14-14-14-28-42-1T with 4x8GB at 1.38V. I can boot in windows with 3466, which will be my target in next few days. 

I was unhappy with Asus too, but then I looked at previous released bioses. There are around 38 of them, so I cannot say for myself that Asus didn't put enough effort in this board in my perspective. A lot of credit goes to Elmor. Despite the crappy voltage readings and problems with the chip, my PC with this board never let me down. I started at 2666Mhz and in 18 months gained 667Mhz with much better timings. The price for early adopters is seen, but this platform is getting more mature each month.

I'm really looking forward to x570 boards and Ryzen 2 CPUs.


----------



## Yviena

Fanu said:


> PE enhancer 3/4 will jack up DRAM/CPU voltages considerably, should not be used 24/7
> 
> with PE3/4 CPU voltage regularly goes over 1.5V which is too much


PE enhancer doesn't affect dram voltage last i checked.

With very low currents yes but as soon as you introduce load it drops down to 1.37-1.41 if you use negative offset.


----------



## Kildar

6401 Update:

So far I'm getting 3400-14-14-14-28-42-1T Fast Timings from F4-3200C14-16GTZR.

Prior best was 3333.

I may try 3466 later.


----------



## majestynl

looncraz said:


> I can boot into Windows at 3733 CL19 (previous best was 3600 CL15), however I can no longer get 3600 to be stress test stable seemingly no matter what timings I run. Nor 3466, 3400, or 3333.
> 
> 3200 CL14-13-13-28-1T, however, seems solid.
> 
> Running G.SKill TridentZ 4133 memory. Will experiment more, but so far this is worse memory compatibility for true stability - despite having a much easier time posting and booting at higher clocks.


I saw similar behavior on latest bios from the CH7. My old 3533 and 3466 profiles didn't work anymore in the first place. It took me almost 2/3 weeks to understand the new approach/bios.
Im now fully stable @ 3600 Cl14+TT. Maybe my info could help you also on the CH6. I think it has something to do with latest agesa and the voltages.

Link: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...vii-overclocking-thread-479.html#post27759772

Note: What i now for sure is, new agesa has memory oc improvements but needs some playtime  I can easily boot with 3800mhz+


----------



## Yviena

majestynl said:


> looncraz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can boot into Windows at 3733 CL19 (previous best was 3600 CL15), however I can no longer get 3600 to be stress test stable seemingly no matter what timings I run. Nor 3466, 3400, or 3333.
> 
> 3200 CL14-13-13-28-1T, however, seems solid.
> 
> Running G.SKill TridentZ 4133 memory. Will experiment more, but so far this is worse memory compatibility for true stability - despite having a much easier time posting and booting at higher clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw similar behavior on latest bios from the CH7. My old 3533 and 3466 profiles didn't work anymore in the first place. It took me almost 2/3 weeks to understand the new approach/bios.
> Im now fully stable @ 3600 Cl14+TT. Maybe my info could help you also on the CH6. I think it has something to do with latest agesa and the voltages.
> 
> Link: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...vii-overclocking-thread-479.html#post27759772
> 
> Note: What i now for sure is, new agesa has memory oc improvements but needs some playtime /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif I can easily boot with 3800mhz+
Click to expand...

You forgot that on the c6h the voltage sensors are inaccurate compared to c7h with up to 0.046mv deviance.


----------



## majestynl

Yviena said:


> You forgot that on the c6h the voltage sensors are inaccurate compared to c7h with up to 0.046mv deviance.


Yeap..but Doesn't change the story  You can calculate the difference or try to read from probelt etc... lots of other methods


----------



## Yviena

majestynl said:


> Yviena said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot that on the c6h the voltage sensors are inaccurate compared to c7h with up to 0.046mv deviance.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap..but Doesn't change the story /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif You can calculate the difference or try to read from probelt etc... lots of other methods /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
Click to expand...

Hmm I always found vttddr to be best either at 1/2 ram voltage or 1/2 +1 step above.


----------



## BigT

SaLSouL said:


> BigT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see 6401 for the CVIE yet unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> nope the forgotten MB as always
Click to expand...


I think I am going to have to stay away from the "high end boards" in the future. I thought bios support would be the best for the highest end board in the lineup.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Finally 
So @elmor was right after all 
I told You it will be sooner or later, Late 'Now' is better than never 'someday'.

Now we need to wait for @1usmus Mod.


----------



## looncraz

boostedabarth said:


> Are you only basing that on those timings and everything on Auto or are you actually using the Ryzen DRAM calculator to input the other timings?
> 
> 14-13-13-28 is pretty aggressive. I can't boot at all with those timings on any BIOS version. Either you have a good kit or input a lot of other timings not mentioned.
> 
> To fully test this you NEED to input other timings. Simply selecting the preset ones or inputting those few timings and leaving everything else on Auto is not sufficient. The auto settings could have changed and now are not compatible with your RAM if this is the case.
> 
> 
> Also voltages aren't listed. SOC, DDR, DDR Boot, etc etc. If you're going to provide feedback, please provide everything/upload your saved BIOS settings.


I spent all day working on it.

The timings I am using that work are The Stilt's Fast 3200 B-die preset. Works like a charm - 12~14 hours of stress testing the memory without an issue.

The settings I used with this memory before (all custom using the DRAM Calculator) no longer work to make 3600 stable. The 3600 preset in the BIOS also doesn't work, though it used to be fine with 3466. I pushed DRAM boot to 1.46V and DRAM to 1.45V, played with the SoC voltage (in both directions), and even underclocked the cores for good measure. Everything above 3200 would fail with this BIOS despite 6101 being able to run these same (or similar) settings.

It never became truly unstable except at 3733 where the system froze under stress testing, but AIDA64 was able to detect a failure within minutes of starting the memory-only stress test.

I played with gear down, power down, bank group swap, command rate, termination resistances, and all of the subtimings. There's no way to summarize, but I can share what is currently stable.


----------



## looncraz

majestynl said:


> I saw similar behavior on latest bios from the CH7. My old 3533 and 3466 profiles didn't work anymore in the first place. It took me almost 2/3 weeks to understand the new approach/bios.
> Im now fully stable @ 3600 Cl14+TT. Maybe my info could help you also on the CH6. I think it has something to do with latest agesa and the voltages.
> 
> Link: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...vii-overclocking-thread-479.html#post27759772
> 
> Note: What i now for sure is, new agesa has memory oc improvements but needs some playtime  I can easily boot with 3800mhz+


I tried your exact settings (which are way tighter than what I have ever tried at 3600) - to no avail. The memory test failed in 38 seconds.


----------



## coreykill99

waiting patiently for CH6 WIFI version.....


----------



## mito1172

skline00 said:


> Could anyone give me a short recommendation on how to roll back to the previous BIOS?


----------



## Kildar

Kildar said:


> 6401 Update:
> 
> So far I'm getting 3400-14-14-14-28-42-1T Fast Timings from F4-3200C14-16GTZR.
> 
> Prior best was 3333.
> 
> I may try 3466 later.


Well.... 3400 not gaming stable???


----------



## majestynl

Yviena said:


> Hmm I always found vttddr to be best either at 1/2 ram voltage or 1/2 +1 step above.


VTDDR must be on 50% of your Ramvoltage! Thats exactly what im saying in my post. pls read complete story 
The whole issue starts on high ram speeds. You need to adjust the values accurate because the applied voltage in bios can differ from the received (real)voltage! 



looncraz said:


> I tried your exact settings (which are way tighter than what I have ever tried at 3600) - to no avail. The memory test failed in 38 seconds.


As you already need to know. You can't copy paste someone else's settings and think it will work magically  They key point in my story is a precision adjustment of VTDDR on high Ram speeds! Thats why i pointed you to you my post. If i was you i would first start with Only main timings e.g. 14 14 15 14 42 and leave rest on auto. Then figure out which voltage and Soc brings you the best/longest test-runs. From their you can start to adjust till you pass your test. Finally start tweaking rest of timings. much easier to achieve your goal!


----------



## Jspinks020

Well I just flashed the MSI..that was EZ. Asus in the past made flashing a little more difficult trying to find the file...or wouldn't even read the pen drive or pick it up. I hope they Fixed that. But yeah cool...


----------



## Yviena

my mistake I should have said that 1/2 bios voltage is best for me no matter what hwinfo64 says as it's very inaccurate for me, it shows ram is at 1.375v while it's set to 1.43 in bios.

Probably means that my ram voltage is very close to the one applied in bios.


----------



## Fanu

still no C6E release :\


----------



## herericc

Yviena said:


> my mistake I should have said that 1/2 bios voltage is best for me no matter what hwinfo64 says as it's very inaccurate for me, it shows ram is at 1.375v while it's set to 1.43 in bios.
> 
> Probably means that my ram voltage is very close to the one applied in bios.


I believe the agreed upon "wisdom" regarding the ****ty temp / voltage sensors in the CH6 is that you trust what you've set in BIOS - lots of examples of people using multimeters/oscilloscopes to verify.


----------



## looncraz

majestynl said:


> As you already need to know. You can't copy paste someone else's settings and think it will work magically  They key point in my story is a precision adjustment of VTDDR on high Ram speeds! Thats why i pointed you to you my post. If i was you i would first start with Only main timings e.g. 14 14 15 14 42 and leave rest on auto. Then figure out which voltage and Soc brings you the best/longest test-runs. From their you can start to adjust till you pass your test. Finally start tweaking rest of timings. much easier to achieve your goal!


I know, but it was worth a shot 

I'm pretty sure the VTTDDR voltage should set itself to 50% of the DRAM voltage automatically, but I've never let that assumption go, I've always set it manually. In fact, I usually set all of my voltages manually just to know where things are. I had 3600 stable on the last BIOS, but this one is finicky - nothing above 3200 passes stability testing for more than a few minutes. Not even 3266 or 3333. Timings and voltage don't seem to matter... almost as if I am not pushing the voltage to the memory that it says.

I might have to break out the good multi-meter (buried in my garage, somewhere, IIRC... just moved a couple months ago) and see what the real voltages are, but I might just take this memory and throw it into another board and see where I can get. I have two other Ryzen systems in my house - one Gigabyte AB350M and an ASRock X370 Gaming K4.


----------



## Jspinks020

You should have great temps. I don't know not done much on my end maybe more ram compatibility about it. Not the best undervolter either..seems like you all are getting away with lower vcore 1.4375v isn't stable...some are saying that is. But I mean it's whatever...as long as we try not go past that much.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

I'd like to update to the new BIOS version (I'm still on 6001 I think?) but my C6H seems resistant to updating. When I try to update via USB drive, the computer freezes when I select "yes," I want to read this file. Updating over internet stops at 99% and has to be hard shut down. Have also tried downloading the BIOS file onto the HDD in the computer and navigating to it in the BIOS to update but that doesn't work either. Am I forgetting something?


----------



## majestynl

Yviena said:


> my mistake I should have said that 1/2 bios voltage is best for me no matter what hwinfo64 says as it's very inaccurate for me, it shows ram is at 1.375v while it's set to 1.43 in bios.
> 
> Probably means that my ram voltage is very close to the one applied in bios.


ever checked by probelt points?



looncraz said:


> I know, but it was worth a shot
> 
> I'm pretty sure the VTTDDR voltage should set itself to 50% of the DRAM voltage automatically, but I've never let that assumption go, I've always set it manually. In fact, I usually set all of my voltages manually just to know where things are. I had 3600 stable on the last BIOS, but this one is finicky - nothing above 3200 passes stability testing for more than a few minutes. Not even 3266 or 3333. Timings and voltage don't seem to matter... almost as if I am not pushing the voltage to the memory that it says.
> 
> I might have to break out the good multi-meter (buried in my garage, somewhere, IIRC... just moved a couple months ago) and see what the real voltages are, but I might just take this memory and throw it into another board and see where I can get. I have two other Ryzen systems in my house - one Gigabyte AB350M and an ASRock X370 Gaming K4.


Yes it set itself to 50% but the voltages for VTDDR are in steps of 0.0125v  Keep dat in mind! I would suggest to check the voltages with a DMM! Just to be sure.
What i know for sure is, last agesa works a bit different on High Ram speeds. So maybe you need to play more with CadBus RRT etc.. 




ElectroGeek007 said:


> I'd like to update to the new BIOS version (I'm still on 6001 I think?) but my C6H seems resistant to updating. When I try to update via USB drive, the computer freezes when I select "yes," I want to read this file. Updating over internet stops at 99% and has to be hard shut down. Have also tried downloading the BIOS file onto the HDD in the computer and navigating to it in the BIOS to update but that doesn't work either. Am I forgetting something?


Had this issue few weeks ago. Flashing by USB Flashback on the rear of mobo did the trick! So try that for sure!


----------



## mito1172

ElectroGeek007 said:


> I'd like to update to the new BIOS version (I'm still on 6001 I think?) but my C6H seems resistant to updating. When I try to update via USB drive, the computer freezes when I select "yes," I want to read this file. Updating over internet stops at 99% and has to be hard shut down. Have also tried downloading the BIOS file onto the HDD in the computer and navigating to it in the BIOS to update but that doesn't work either. Am I forgetting something?


Try respectively 6004 6101 6201 6302 6401


----------



## The Sandman

Fanu said:


> PE enhancer 3/4 will jack up DRAM/CPU voltages considerably, should not be used 24/7
> 
> with PE3/4 CPU voltage regularly goes over 1.5V which is too much



I disagree completely as I've been on PE3, auto Vcore and auto CPU LLC since release. I never see anything close to 1.5v.
A sustained 1.425v Vcore is what most consider safe max. 

Same thing happens even with a PE3 + 102 bclk posted some screens of 102 bclk a few pages back https://www.overclock.net/forum/27754482-post39488.html


Here's how my straight PE3 looks after 80 minutes of Prime95 128/128, check the SV12 TFN. No where near 1.5v as you claim.
I'm curious where you found this information (PE3/4 not safe for 24/7).


----------



## Neoony

ElectroGeek007 said:


> I'd like to update to the new BIOS version (I'm still on 6001 I think?) but my C6H seems resistant to updating. When I try to update via USB drive, the computer freezes when I select "yes," I want to read this file. Updating over internet stops at 99% and has to be hard shut down. Have also tried downloading the BIOS file onto the HDD in the computer and navigating to it in the BIOS to update but that doesn't work either. Am I forgetting something?


Maybe try this way:


Spoiler






1usmus said:


> Recently, I've been seeing a situation where the installation of BIOS in an official way does not bring success, overclocking is unstable, there are a lot of bugs. This is all due to some parameters that are not overwritten when updating the BIOS. I want to introduce a new way of updating the BIOS. It completely cleans the entire memory of the BIOS chip. Do not be afraid, it is reliable.
> 
> *How to flash a official bios + mod bios (new instruction)*
> 
> 1. format the USB flash drive with Rufus ( GPT for UEFI + FAT32 option)
> 2. download this https://drive.google.com/open?id=1OHB-xGBEiF7fosZUo5LHQUaVZpPxspqj archive and extract it to the USB flash drive
> 3. copy our BIOS into the BOOT folder on flash drive
> 4. boot system from our flash drive (UEFI mode)
> 5. select the name of the partition (in my case, *fs3:* )
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. enter the following commands:
> *fs3:
> cd EFI
> cd BOOT
> ls*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Afuefix64 name_bios.cap /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (by this action we clean all parameters from old bios and update the bios itself)
> 
> 
> 7. waiting for the end of the update
> 8. done
> 
> Thanks @*TOMRUS* @*Ramad* @*Reous* @*Lermite* for the help





From this thread: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...yzen-bios-mods-how-update-bios-correctly.html


It will clean up everything first and then flash clean.
I flash that way everytime.

----

Official USB BIOS Flashback method here:


----------



## Sentinela

Fanu said:


> still no C6E release :\


Yup, still waiting...


----------



## Heidi

Unreal...the coolest board gets the least attention...unreal...


----------



## Sentinela

Heidi said:


> Unreal...the coolest board gets the least attention...unreal...


Yes, i dont get it too...i'm a little worry about new ryzen 3XXX support on these boards...


----------



## Fanu

The Sandman said:


> I disagree completely as I've been on PE3, auto Vcore and auto CPU LLC since release. I never see anything close to 1.5v.
> A sustained 1.425v Vcore is what most consider safe max.
> 
> Same thing happens even with a PE3 + 102 bclk posted some screens of 102 bclk a few pages back https://www.overclock.net/forum/27754482-post39488.html
> 
> 
> Here's how my straight PE3 looks after 80 minutes of Prime95 128/128, check the SV12 TFN. No where near 1.5v as you claim.
> I'm curious where you found this information (PE3/4 not safe for 24/7).


your cores only boost to 4185MHz so thats why your voltage is below 1.5V

try setting BCLK to default/auto value (and enable XFR2/PBO if you havent already) - you will get higher core boost (mine go to 4340MHz) but also higher voltages 


buildzoid, derbauer and few others stated that PE3 and especially PE4 is unsafe 

basically PE3/4 are auto OC settings 

here is elmor saying that PE4 might even be removed due to high voltage spikes it causes:

https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...-vi-overclocking-thread-904.html#post27236553


----------



## majestynl

Fanu said:


> your cores only boost to 4185MHz so thats why your voltage is below 1.5V
> 
> try setting BCLK to default/auto value (and enable XFR2/PBO if you havent already) - you will get higher core boost (mine go to 4340MHz) but also higher voltages
> 
> 
> buildzoid, derbauer and few others stated that PE3 and especially PE4 is unsafe
> 
> basically PE3/4 are auto OC settings
> 
> here is elmor saying that PE4 might even be removed due to high voltage spikes it causes:
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...-vi-overclocking-thread-904.html#post27236553


First of all please go back and check his screenshot better. His single core boost are at 4344mhz 

Secondly, he could have used a negative offset why his voltage doesn't spike at 1.5v on single cores.

And if you used PE or auto voltage mode, you need to know those spikes only happen after a while when you started your PC. Maybe he started his PC then immediately started the stress test. 

I never saw der8auer saying those are unsafe. And Elmor probably said it because many people reported this and he doesn't wanted to be the bad guy if something went wrong. PE4 could.be very agressive.

Those spikes are even happening at default. En because PE mode is unlocking more values it's logical why it could spikes a bit more. As an sample: my single core spikes on auto at 1.51v. and if I enter PE3 mode it peaks at 1.53v. So if it was unsafe we can guarantee the default/auto way is also unsafe.
And sorry I don't believe that. Cause you know how many people are just buying these CPUs and leaving it at auto.?
I never saw somebody burning his CPU. On top of this: AMD stated those spikes are not a issue on auto mode.

I personally never use PE modes as daily use but that's because I prefer an All core OC. But saying auto and PE mode is unsafe is not true if you ask me.


----------



## Fanu

majestynl said:


> First of all please go back and check his screenshot better. His single core boost are at 4344mhz


only on 2 cores - might be that he indeed gets all cores above 4.3GHz, but that would mean his CPU is a golden sample that can push very high negative voltage offset, considering his reported voltages of only 1.3V (which are lower than mine - even tho I also have negative offset)

here is my 2700X (all cores are capable of going over 4.3GHz):

https://i.imgur.com/TDNgA4A.png

I'm on PE2 with -0.1V offset (still makes max voltage go to 1.45V



majestynl said:


> Secondly, he could have used a negative offset why his voltage doesn't spike at 1.5v on single cores.
> 
> And if you used PE or auto voltage mode, you need to know those spikes only happen after a while when you started your PC. Maybe he started his PC then immediately started the stress test.
> 
> I never saw der8auer saying those are unsafe. And Elmor probably said it because many people reported this and he doesn't wanted to be the bad guy if something went wrong. PE4 could.be very agressive.
> 
> Those spikes are even happening at default. En because PE mode is unlocking more values it's logical why it could spikes a bit more. As an sample: my single core spikes on auto at 1.51v. and if I enter PE3 mode it peaks at 1.53v. So if it was unsafe we can guarantee the default/auto way is also unsafe.
> And sorry I don't believe that. Cause you know how many people are just buying these CPUs and leaving it at auto.?
> I never saw somebody burning his CPU. On top of this: AMD stated those spikes are not a issue on auto mode.
> 
> I personally never use PE modes as daily use but that's because I prefer an All core OC. But saying auto and PE mode is unsafe is not true if you ask me.


I'm not talking about ordinary spikes above 1.5V which are normal for ryzen CPUs (confirmed by AMD techs) 
I was talking about how PE3/4 are aggressive forms of auto OC which arent viable for long sustained load tasks as it will frequently pull higher CPU voltage which will degrade CPU over time - this has been reported by buildzoid and elmor 

either way, doesnt really matter much as this discussion has been going around for numerous times now in this thread and its beating a dead horse at this point


----------



## juliangri

hey guys... is there any difference between the c6h and the c6h wifi besides the wifi card? I cant just flash the new 6402 bios from the ch6 on my ch6 wifi? what is the worse that can happend, that the wifi doesnt work?


----------



## Yviena

CPU voltage for PE2 is the exact same as PE4 for me both use max 1.475v for 1 core on very low current loads <15a but max all core boost is 4.1 so i will continue using PE4.

all core sustained voltage is 1.369-1.375 using PE4 anyway so it's safe, average voltage is around 1.35v, while gaming light loads are around 1.405-1.41, and the more the game loads the cpu the lower the voltage drops, so something like bf5 will use something around 1.385v.


----------



## Nijo

juliangri said:


> hey guys... is there any difference between the c6h and the c6h wifi besides the wifi card? I cant just flash the new 6402 bios from the ch6 on my ch6 wifi? what is the worse that can happend, that the wifi doesnt work?


You will brick your board permanently, if it works...


----------



## Fanu

Yviena said:


> CPU voltage for PE2 is the exact same as PE4 for me both use max 1.475v for 1 core on very low current loads <15a but max all core boost is 4.1 so i will continue using PE4.


have you tried enabling XFR2 (core boost setting in extreme tweaker) and PBO? I have that enabled, and together with PE2 (and no AI overclock or performance bias) I get all core boost of 4190MHz - of course that drops to 4099MHz as CPU temp rises to 70C


----------



## SeriousTom

ElectroGeek007 said:


> I'd like to update to the new BIOS version (I'm still on 6001 I think?) but my C6H seems resistant to updating. When I try to update via USB drive, the computer freezes when I select "yes," I want to read this file. Updating over internet stops at 99% and has to be hard shut down. Have also tried downloading the BIOS file onto the HDD in the computer and navigating to it in the BIOS to update but that doesn't work either. Am I forgetting something?


I am having the exact same problem except I got a code 0D and it wouldn't do squat.
Flashed Back to Version 6302 
Whhhyyyy !


----------



## datspike

@majestynl thanks for your post with 3600C14 result in the C7H thread.
I've just got 3600C14 stable with the same settings except 1.45v vdram, 1.05 vsoc and 40 Ohm(rzq/6) rttpark. I've also not even touched the vttddr. F4-3600C15 8*2 kit BTW. 

I have not been able to hit 3600 with any earlier bios on my 2600X, and my initial 6401 bios testing was not successful too. Either there is something magical in your timings or its just the rttpark at 40 Ohm which was needed for my cpu 🙂

Rn I'm testing the ram through series of cold/hot reboots, hopefully it will train consistently


----------



## hughjazz44

I guess I'll put in my 2 cents.

I got the latest BIOS. My RAM performance is a bit better. I have a kit of 3466 and before I could only run 3200 stable. I've stressed 3400 overnight with no errors on this new BIOS. I'm still not at 3466, but I'm closer.


----------



## mito1172

juliangri said:


> hey guys... is there any difference between the c6h and the c6h wifi besides the wifi card? I cant just flash the new 6402 bios from the ch6 on my ch6 wifi? what is the worse that can happend, that the wifi doesnt work?


c6h bios c6h is incompatible with wifi


----------



## skline00

Returned to 6302 BIOS as it allows me to enable Precision Boost Overclock unlike 6401. Ram overclocking is a bit better in 6401 but since I have a custom cooled cpu/gpu I lose too much cpu power without PBO.


----------



## maxrealliti

A new bios is excellent, here are the results of 1800x 4 GHz, the memory Hynix is 3200 4х8gb с16, run 3466, Fully stable for work 24 on 7
https://valid.x86.fr/1cnfa1
https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/12972013


----------



## Kildar

On a side note....

What are the latest 370 chipset drivers for the c6h?


----------



## Fanu

Kildar said:


> On a side note....
> 
> What are the latest 370 chipset drivers for the c6h?


you mean AMD X370 chipset drivers ? still 18.10 from October


----------



## Kildar

Fanu said:


> you mean AMD X370 chipset drivers ? still 18.10 from October


Thanks.


----------



## Jspinks020

You're unit I bet too...Now I can Undervolt a little better. I don't know playing with stuff and LLC...and 1.4375v isn't freezing in cb...I thought that was a little high.


----------



## Wolfy PC

Hi, since I update my bios to 6401 I lost all my motherboard's sensor in HWinfo. Did someone solved it ?


----------



## LicSqualo

Wolfy PC said:


> Hi, since I update my bios to 6401 I lost all my motherboard's sensor in HWinfo. Did someone solved it ?


What is your last bios (before update)?
This happened also to me but some time ago, when ASUS change something in the MB WMI with a bios release (perhaps the first 6xxx).

Mine HwInfo (beta release 5.93-3595) is working fine...


----------



## Wolfy PC

I think it was 6201


----------



## Jspinks020

Wolfy PC said:


> Hi, since I update my bios to 6401 I lost all my motherboard's sensor in HWinfo. Did someone solved it ?



I don't know Hwinfo looks and sounds right though. Tells me I only get up to 70c like under CB. Core temp tells me 10 degree's higher. Turned like LLC level 4 on and for NB. and whatever ErP is, is on and all the Over current and UVP stuff options is on. More stable at 1.4375v telling ya it was that unit Probably lol.


----------



## Wolfy PC

ok I found the solution, I had to reset the preferences


----------



## LicSqualo

Wolfy PC said:


> ok I found the solution, I had to reset the preferences


...I wanted to suggest it after publishing the post... but it worked out anyway, happy for you!


----------



## Wolfy PC

LicSqualo said:


> ...I wanted to suggest it after publishing the post... but it worked out anyway, happy for you!


thank you 

also a pic of my last update ^^


----------



## Fanu

for anyone wondering where PBO option went in new BIOS, here is the answer (posted by user gupsterg on asus official forum):

On the C7H the menu was renamed, XFR Enhancement.

Advanced > AMD CBS > NBIO Common Options > XFR Enhancement

It only allows [Auto/Disabled/Enabled]. This is down to AMD AGESA changes and not motherboard vendors, link:

https://forums.anandtech.com/thread...eempt-zen-2-am4.2557511/page-10#post-39666823


can anyone confirm there is XFR enhancement setting in C6H bios ? I'm still waiting for the updated BIOS on my C6E :|


----------



## mito1172

Fanu said:


> for anyone wondering where PBO option went in new BIOS, here is the answer (posted by user gupsterg on asus official forum):
> 
> On the C7H the menu was renamed, XFR Enhancement.
> 
> Advanced > AMD CBS > NBIO Common Options > XFR Enhancement
> 
> It only allows [Auto/Disabled/Enabled]. This is down to AMD AGESA changes and not motherboard vendors, link:
> 
> https://forums.anandtech.com/thread...eempt-zen-2-am4.2557511/page-10#post-39666823
> 
> 
> can anyone confirm there is XFR enhancement setting in C6H bios ? I'm still waiting for the updated BIOS on my C6E :|


How is the menu at C6H?


----------



## looncraz

So, after much testing, I discovered that my system was simply unstable with 6401 BIOS. Even at stock settings. I was noticing that my memory latency testing was always 3-5ns worse than it should be as well, so I don't know what's going on with that, but even 3600 CL15 was giving me 65~67ns memory latency while I was getting 61~62ns before.

I have rolled back to 6101 and to my prior settings, which were 3466 CL15 (stable at 3600 means I will run 3466 for good measure - stability is more important to me than 2% in performance - I just love to tinker ;-)) - giving me 62ns memory latency.

I am running stability testing again, of course, but so far all is well.

6401 also saw many EC errors in the Windows system log and sensors would eventually freeze up - an issue I never had with 6101.


----------



## Kildar

Was finally able to get my F4-3200C14D-16GTZR stable @ 3400 using the 1.4v 3400 preset and 1usmus's Fast 3400 secondary settings @ 1.45v.

Passed 192 loops with out errors.


----------



## majestynl

Fanu said:


> either way, doesnt really matter much as this discussion has been going around for numerous times now in this thread and its beating a dead horse at this point


 NP




datspike said:


> @majestynl thanks for your post with 3600C14 result in the C7H thread.
> I've just got 3600C14 stable with the same settings except 1.45v vdram, 1.05 vsoc and 40 Ohm(rzq/6) rttpark. I've also not even touched the vttddr. F4-3600C15 8*2 kit BTW.
> 
> I have not been able to hit 3600 with any earlier bios on my 2600X, and my initial 6401 bios testing was not successful too. Either there is something magical in your timings or its just the rttpark at 40 Ohm which was needed for my cpu 🙂
> 
> Rn I'm testing the ram through series of cold/hot reboots, hopefully it will train consistently


Your welcome. Great to know it worked for you. Those are all based on my own TT timings im using since launch of Ryzen! I just loosen some to get it worked on 3600mhz!


----------



## Yviena

Fanu said:


> have you tried enabling XFR2 (core boost setting in extreme tweaker) and PBO? I have that enabled, and together with PE2 (and no AI overclock or performance bias) I get all core boost of 4190MHz - of course that drops to 4099MHz as CPU temp rises to 70C


Yeah i have both enabled, it still it only gives me a max all core of 4.1 no matter the temp.


----------



## skline00

Fanu said:


> for anyone wondering where PBO option went in new BIOS, here is the answer (posted by user gupsterg on asus official forum):
> 
> On the C7H the menu was renamed, XFR Enhancement.
> 
> Advanced > AMD CBS > NBIO Common Options > XFR Enhancement
> 
> It only allows [Auto/Disabled/Enabled]. This is down to AMD AGESA changes and not motherboard vendors, link:
> 
> https://forums.anandtech.com/thread...eempt-zen-2-am4.2557511/page-10#post-39666823
> 
> 
> can anyone confirm there is XFR enhancement setting in C6H bios ? I'm still waiting for the updated BIOS on my C6E :|


 Fanu: It is NOT in the C6H Bios


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Well, I think my C6H is about to give up the ghost after having it since launch day. Getting random BSOD's, had to remove 2 ram sticks cutting me down to 16gb or the board would continuously give me 0d and freeze or code 8. Now I get so many reboots before 0d or 8 code at which point I have to reset cmos and redo all my settings. Same deal with 3 different bios revisions. Looks like it is RMA time for the old girl.


----------



## Kildar

Kildar said:


> Was finally able to get my F4-3200C14D-16GTZR stable @ 3400 using the 1.4v 3400 preset and 1usmus's Fast 3400 secondary settings @ 1.45v.
> 
> Passed 192 loops with out errors.


Well, it's not PUBG Stable.....


----------



## Fanu

skline00 said:


> Fanu: It is NOT in the C6H Bios


so ASUS completely removed PBO for C6H ? did they remove it for all ASUS X370 mobos with agesa 1.0.0.6 (like X370 prime) ?


----------



## Azghul

Kildar said:


> Well, it's not PUBG Stable.....



For me its the combination between PUBG and watching a stream on second display with Firefox. 

If i want to use 102 bclk to get my CPU OCed, i have to use 3133 DDR4, in the end i have like 3195 RAM with 16-18-18-32, which for now seems stable.
My old setting where 7000% stable on HCI memtest, but lastet only 2 rounds of PUBG


----------



## datspike

Kildar said:


> Well, it's not PUBG Stable.....


You should check for your ram temps while gaming. Even if it just creeps over 52C you'll get memory errors which will lead to games crashing.
Well, at least it was that way for me when I have not 120 fan over the ram.
I also remember 1usmus recommending setting cadbus to 20-20-20-20 to try to combat that effect

And remember to test the ram through a series of cold and hot reboots. Sometimes ram training can go bad and you'll get memory errors too.


----------



## 1usmus

@elmor

Hi! Some users have a serious problem.
Motherboard refuses to upgrade to 6401. Black screen always . What could be the reason?


----------



## ElectroGeek007

I did finally get my mobo to update (thanks to the user who posted the detailed flashback instructions!). Need to work on my RAM timings some more, but looks good so far. :specool:


----------



## skline00

Fanu said:


> so ASUS completely removed PBO for C6H ? did they remove it for all ASUS X370 mobos with agesa 1.0.0.6 (like X370 prime) ?


I don't know if Asus "removed" it or never put it in for the C6H. It is in the 6302 BIOS for the C6H. I find that enabling PBO with my 2700x stock and ram at 3200 I get an Aida64 Queen score of @95800 vs 92400 without it enabled. I do have a custom water cooled cpu (EK AM EVO block with 2 360mm rads) so I have plenty of cooling.

Perhaps Asus will put it back into the BIOS later?


----------



## Azghul

datspike said:


> You should check for your ram temps while gaming. Even if it just creeps over 52C you'll get memory errors which will lead to games crashing.
> Well, at least it was that way for me when I have not 120 fan over the ram.
> I also remember 1usmus recommending setting cadbus to 20-20-20-20 to try to combat that effect
> 
> And remember to test the ram through a series of cold and hot reboots. Sometimes ram training can go bad and you'll get memory errors too.



i don't see the RAM Temps in HWinfo. may i be blind?


Greetings


----------



## WR-HW95

Fanu. Have you tried PE3 setting?
PE2 is using much higher Vcore than PE3, but I think because other parameters allow more juice on PE3 it runs on higher clocks.
PE2 was always running 4100MHz on load even that Vcore was 1.37V.
PE3 runs anything from 4150-4200MHz with its stock Vcore 1.28V. Currently I have to offset +50mV and set LLC3. 2700X is running [email protected]
Oh. And singlecore 4350MHz runs on 1.49V.


----------



## Pilotasso

1usmus said:


> @elmor
> 
> Hi! Some users have a serious problem.
> Motherboard refuses to upgrade to 6401. Black screen always . What could be the reason?


Elmor no longer works at ASUS FYI.


----------



## datspike

Azghul said:


> i don't see the RAM Temps in HWinfo. may i be blind?
> Greetings


You're probably not blind. 
I've had 4 ddr4 kits and only one of them (F4-3600C15) had a temperature sensor. 
I assume that all G.Skill B-die kits have them, but that may not \ partially not be the truth


----------



## Miiksu

New 2700X CPU installed to replace broke 2700X. It's decent. Atleast I got booted to UEFI with 4.525 GHz and 1.4V. Nothing superior because it will flip very easily with 4.3 GHz less than 1.4V. 



Spoiler







Some numbers. Seems high leakage? Not sure if I like this CPU anymore. 

LLC Auto
Offset +200 mW

Max tdie 77.4°C
Core voltage 1.406 > 1.325
Package power 173W peak
Clock 4.225 GHz


----------



## 1usmus

Pilotasso said:


> Elmor no longer works at ASUS FYI.


and who is now in his stead?


----------



## Azghul

1usmus said:


> and who is now in his stead?


Well, let's hope there will be one.


----------



## chakku

1usmus said:


> and who is now in his stead?


Silent Scone, though I believe he is more active on ROG forums.


----------



## Fanu

on C6E specifications it says:

The PCIEX8_2 slot shares bandwidth with M.2_2. SLI will not work if both slots are activated at the same time. Deactivate M.2_2 slot to run PCIEX8_2 at x8 and activate SLI.

I want to use one more nvme drive (so I have 2 in total) - one in its designated m.2_2 slot and the other in PCIe add-in card in PCIEX8_2 slot (the second PCIe 3.0 slot) 

So my GPU in first PCIe3.0 slot will operate at x8, NVME drive in second PCIe3.0 slot will operate at x4 and m.2 on M.2_2 slot will operate at x4 ?

or if I have M.2_2 slot populated with an NVME drive, that means the second PCIe 3.0 slot will be completely disabled ?

hope someone understands me lol - attached a picture from manual to make it more clear which slots I am referencing


----------



## Sentinela

Fanu said:


> on C6E specifications it says:
> 
> The PCIEX8_2 slot shares bandwidth with M.2_2. SLI will not work if both slots are activated at the same time. Deactivate M.2_2 slot to run PCIEX8_2 at x8 and activate SLI.
> 
> I want to use one more nvme drive (so I have 2 in total) - one in its designated m.2_2 slot and the other in PCIe add-in card in PCIEX8_2 slot (the second PCIe 3.0 slot)
> 
> So my GPU in first PCIe3.0 slot will operate at x8, NVME drive in second PCIe3.0 slot will operate at x4 and m.2 on M.2_2 slot will operate at x4 ?
> 
> or if I have M.2_2 slot populated with an NVME drive, that means the second PCIe 3.0 slot will be completely disabled ?
> 
> hope someone understands me lol - attached a picture from manual to make it more clear which slots I am referencing


I use mine under the heatsink, as it is the recommended for 1 nvme driver. But i think as long as you dont have 2 nvme drivers, gpu will operate in x16. This board is the only x370 to have both NVME link directly to the cpu, and thats awesome. But with the lack of pcie lanes, if you have 2 nvme at 4x your gpu will operate at x8, thats a limitation there (not that this will affect the performance THAT much, but still...).


----------



## Fanu

Sentinela said:


> I use mine under the heatsink, as it is the recommended for 1 nvme driver. But i think as long as you dont have 2 nvme drivers, gpu will operate in x16. This board is the only x370 to have both NVME link directly to the cpu, and thats awesome. But with the lack of pcie lanes, if you have 2 nvme at 4x your gpu will operate at x8, thats a limitation there (not that this will affect the performance THAT much, but still...).


so can I have 3 NVME drives (2 in dedicated m.2 slots and 1 in PCIe 3.0 x8 slot) and have them all working with a dedicated GPU (that will work at PCIe 3.0 x8 instead of the default PCIe 3.0 x16) ? or will using the second m.2 drive and PCIe 3.0 x8 slot render that second slot disabled?


----------



## Sentinela

Fanu said:


> so can I have 3 NVME drives (2 in dedicated m.2 slots and 1 in PCIe 3.0 x8 slot) and have them all working with a dedicated GPU (that will work at PCIe 3.0 x8 instead of the default PCIe 3.0 x16) ? or will using the second m.2 drive and PCIe 3.0 x8 slot render that second slot disabled?


I dont think so...as far as i know, populating both m.2 disables all other lanes, leaving only x8 for the GPU. But i may be wrong, this is something to be tested, as there are pcie lanes on the chipset itself...


----------



## LicSqualo

I have two NVME drives, a 970 EVO and a 950 PRO and a VEGA 64.
The first is my boot drive (new one, 500 GB) in the M2 slot.
The 2nd one is on a PCIe card, inside the 2nd PCIe the x8 slot.
Both drives are running at PCIe 3.0 x4 lane. Checked in Samsung Magician.
My GPU is running at x16. Checked with GPU-z test.
No bios settings to have all properly configured.


----------



## BoMbY

Fanu said:


> on C6E specifications it says:
> 
> The PCIEX8_2 slot shares bandwidth with M.2_2. SLI will not work if both slots are activated at the same time. Deactivate M.2_2 slot to run PCIEX8_2 at x8 and activate SLI.


I think you are mixing up C6H and C7H information.

Edit: Ahh sorry, I didn't see the E in C6E - didn't know Asus used this ******** layout before the C7H.


----------



## FloppyDrive

Not sure if you use Precision Boost Overdrive, but it has been removed in 6401 for X370 boards.



1usmus said:


> @elmor
> 
> Hi! Some users have a serious problem.
> Motherboard refuses to upgrade to 6401. Black screen always . What could be the reason?


----------



## Fanu

LicSqualo said:


> I have two NVME drives, a 970 EVO and a 950 PRO and a VEGA 64.
> The first is my boot drive (new one, 500 GB) in the M2 slot.
> The 2nd one is on a PCIe card, inside the 2nd PCIe the x8 slot.
> Both drives are running at PCIe 3.0 x4 lane. Checked in Samsung Magician.
> My GPU is running at x16. Checked with GPU-z test.
> No bios settings to have all properly configured.


so your second M.2 slot is empty ? you're just using the one underneath the chipset heatsink ? 

if so that would explain why your GPU is operating at x16

if you had used the second M.2 slot, both of your PCIe 3.0 slots would operate at x8 


btw still no new BIOS for C6H wifi and C6E ? god damn..


----------



## 1usmus

FloppyDrive said:


> Not sure if you use Precision Boost Overdrive, but it has been removed in 6401 for X370 boards.


I will return PBO, this is not a problem
I have already published some modifications :thumb:


----------



## tajf88

Did anyone get 3466 stable with 4x8gb sticks 1gen ryzen?


----------



## LicSqualo

Fanu said:


> so your second M.2 slot is empty ? you're just using the one underneath the chipset heatsink ?
> 
> 
> if so that would explain why your GPU is operating at x16
> 
> if you had used the second M.2 slot, both of your PCIe 3.0 slots would operate at x8
> 
> 
> btw still no new BIOS for C6H wifi and C6E ? god damn..


Sorry, I have a C6H with only one slot for M2 drives.


----------



## Atlan1980

tajf88 said:


> Did anyone get 3466 stable with 4x8gb sticks 1gen ryzen?


neur0cide managed this a half year ago on a 1600X.
https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...1-overclocking-dram-am4-236.html#post27553474


----------



## mackanz

Been a million years since i posted in this thread.
Have there been any promising results with the Vengeance 3000 2x8 ram? It's hynix off course, but i thought i'd ask if there have been any improvement. Best i can get to boot is 2400. Any particular bios that works better than others for this ram and if someone have a picture of their ram settings, that would be golden.


----------



## Fanu

mackanz said:


> Been a million years since i posted in this thread.
> Have there been any promising results with the Vengeance 3000 2x8 ram? It's hynix off course, but i thought i'd ask if there have been any improvement. Best i can get to boot is 2400. Any particular bios that works better than others for this ram and if someone have a picture of their ram settings, that would be golden.


you have C6H non-wifi ? download latest BIOS (6401?), it comes with AGESA 1.0.0.6 which has improved RAM compatibility - users are reporting higher OCs on their memory 

if you have C6H wifi or C6E you will have to wait for that BIOS since it hasnt been released yet (and if we dont get it by the end of this week, we probably wont get it this year at all, considering holidays and all that)


----------



## mackanz

trying to update to it, but it freezes while reading it, both from USB and internet. 1usmus above said several had the same issue. Any workaround? Updating to other bioses works, from 3008 to 3502 at least. From 3502 to 6101 seems to work too.

third edit: Apparently, bios needs to be updated in a decent order. I went from 3008 to 3502 to6101 and finally to 6401. Gotta be done in steps apparently. Why Asus autoupdater doesn't recognize that is just plain terrible.


----------



## Lermite

mackanz said:


> trying to update to it, but it freezes while reading it, both from USB and internet. 1usmus above said several had the same issue. Any workaround? Updating to other bioses works, from 3008 to 3502 at least. From 3502 to 6101 seems to work too.


I didn't have any issue installing this bios but I always install a bios the safe way, by loading the default settings (F5) before flashing the bios.


----------



## mackanz

Whattayanow!

Vengeance 3000 now works straight away with XMP 3000mhz. Time to do some testing. Above 2400 wasn't even bootable before.


----------



## Naeem

mackanz said:


> Whattayanow!
> 
> Vengeance 3000 now works straight away with XMP 3000mhz. Time to do some testing. Above 2400 wasn't even bootable before.



i have trident Z rgb 3000mhz with cl 16 18 18 18 38 56 timinings hynix die and i always had to set 40ohm inside to make it run from past year or so 4 x 8Gb kit


----------



## mackanz

After a bit of testing and now they do 3200 with 16 17 17 17 35 75 1T. Seems stable after a couple of hours of streaming and hard cpu load (streaming box).
From 2133 to 3200 with a bios update. This bios gotta be the magic we should have had from the beginning. The amount of Hynix you can get compared to B-die is insane. Less than half the price here.


----------



## Margatroid

Hey guys, does anyone know if the PWM fan issues were fixed on the C6H non-wifi in 6401? I'm about to purchase either the C6H or the C7H and I was going to go with the 6 if that stuff has been worked out. It seems like the RAM performance got a whole lot better, so I'm excited!


----------



## Lermite

Margatroid said:


> Hey guys, does anyone know if the PWM fan issues were fixed on the C6H non-wifi in 6401? I'm about to purchase either the C6H or the C7H and I was going to go with the 6 if that stuff has been worked out. It seems like the RAM performance got a whole lot better, so I'm excited!


My fans ran fine with the 6101.

They seemed to run fine too with the 6201 but all of them finally stopped after a few days.

The 6301, 6302 and 6401 only have one bug about the fans: while every chassis fan is set on a single source, everything goes fine, but is they are set on multiple sources, they don't work at all.


----------



## Margatroid

*Margatroid*



Lermite said:


> My fans ran fine with the 6101.
> 
> They seemed to run fine too with the 6201 but all of them finally stopped after a few days.
> 
> The 6301, 6302 and 6401 only have one bug about the fans: while every chassis fan is set on a single source, everything goes fine, but is they are set on multiple sources, they don't work at all.


By source do you mean the temperature their speed is based on, or the power outlet they're hooked up to? If it's an easy thing to fix I think I might get the VI since it's $80 cheaper, but I wonder if I could avoid any fan concerns by just getting the VII, and whether that might also be a better choice for a potential 3000 series processor upgrade...


----------



## Lermite

Margatroid said:


> By source do you mean the temperature their speed is based on, or the power outlet they're hooked up to? If it's an easy thing to fix I think I might get the VI since it's $80 cheaper, but I wonder if I could avoid any fan concerns by just getting the VII, and whether that might also be a better choice for a potential 3000 series processor upgrade...



I meant the temperature the fan speed is based one.
If the speed is based on a single source: CPU, T_Sensor, VRM or Motherboard, the fans run fine.
But if they are set on at least two source: CPU + T_Sensor, CPU + VRM or CPU + Motherboard, they don't work: they barely remain at their minimal speed regardless the temperatures.


----------



## Margatroid

Lermite said:


> I meant the temperature the fan speed is based one.
> If the speed is based on a single source: CPU, T_Sensor, VRM or Motherboard, the fans run fine.
> But if they are set on at least two source: CPU + T_Sensor, CPU + VRM or CPU + Motherboard, they don't work: they barely remain at their minimal speed regardless the temperatures.


Hm, I guess that's not so bad. Did you just set all of yours to run off the CPU temp?


----------



## Lermite

Margatroid said:


> Hm, I guess that's not so bad. Did you just set all of yours to run off the CPU temp?


Yes, my fans actually run depending on the temperature of the CPU only and they work fine this way.

It bothers me because I usually make my fans running on the temperatures of the CPU and the T_Sensor.

I've explained the issue about the "Multiple Sources" option to the French Asus Support service, and they've just told me they transmitted the bug to the technical service, but I wonder if it'll do anything about it


----------



## 1usmus

*6401 MOD*

* unlocked PBO, Managed overclocking Control and OC Mode (in AMD CBS)

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1CfKYa9haqn9oD89b2rurvyeRbBLk82n6


----------



## Fanu

1usmus said:


> *6401 MOD*
> 
> * unlocked PBO, Managed overclocking Control and OC Mode (in AMD CBS)
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1CfKYa9haqn9oD89b2rurvyeRbBLk82n6


thnx dude

any plans on modding bios for C6E as well once its out ?


----------



## loganj

so how is this new 6401 bios? i have 3008 (or something like that) right now. i'm not overclocking anything. should i upgrade to this bios?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

1usmus said:


> *6401 MOD*
> 
> * unlocked PBO, Managed overclocking Control and OC Mode (in AMD CBS)
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1CfKYa9haqn9oD89b2rurvyeRbBLk82n6


THX Bratan'  

PS. Have a Great Holidays -> For everyONE !


----------



## Fanu

loganj said:


> so how is this new 6401 bios? i have 3008 (or something like that) right now. i'm not overclocking anything. should i upgrade to this bios?


is your PC stable ? are you happy with its performance ?

if yes, then dont think about BIOS upgrades


----------



## y0bailey

mackanz said:


> After a bit of testing and now they do 3200 with 16 17 17 17 35 75 1T. Seems stable after a couple of hours of streaming and hard cpu load (streaming box).
> From 2133 to 3200 with a bios update. This bios gotta be the magic we should have had from the beginning. The amount of Hynix you can get compared to B-die is insane. Less than half the price here.


Same experience here...last BIOS I got my Hynix M-die to run at 3200, but I had to change no less than 30 settings to get it 100% stable. Now I can just use the freaking XMP profile as intended. 

I cringed when I upgraded because trying to remember everything I did 6 months ago to get stable (and the hours wasted) made me nervous, but BOOM, XMP stable 3200mhz, not even going to waste my time making any tweaks beyond 16-17-17-17. 

Hynix ram users rejoice. Only 2 years in the making!


----------



## Lermite

I only own RAM with Samung B-Die chips so I don't know if what I found out applied to other chips.

The performance gap of my RAM, between the DOCP timings and manually optimized ones is pretty big according to the AIDA memory test:

*3474 Mhz with DOCP timings:*









*3474 MHz with optimized timings:*


----------



## apxitektop

hello, after one week we still havnt a new bios for wi-fi, where is 6401 bios for wi-fi version ?)


----------



## loganj

Fanu said:


> is your PC stable ? are you happy with its performance ?
> 
> if yes, then dont think about BIOS upgrades


i have problem in one of the games i play (gw2). the problem is not present in w10. but i don't want w10. the problem im experience is frame times higher. that means every 1-2 sec i have a lag when i move around. otherwise no lag. so the problem is only in w7 and w8.1.
oh and on linux i have a hard time making my pci-e sound card to start. i have to reboot linux untill it will start


----------



## boostedabarth

loganj said:


> i have problem in one of the games i play (gw2). the problem is not present in w10. but i don't want w10. the problem im experience is frame times higher. that means every 1-2 sec i have a lag when i move around. otherwise no lag. so the problem is only in w7 and w8.1.
> oh and on linux i have a hard time making my pci-e sound card to start. i have to reboot linux untill it will start



I doubt that has any problem with BIOS settings. Windows 10 is recommended going forward. Windows 7 is EOL and Windows 8 isn't far behind.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I could never make W7 install on Ryzen 2nd gen. MSI did make a BIOS to run it though.


----------



## Fanu

apxitektop said:


> hello, after one week we still havnt a new bios for wi-fi, where is 6401 bios for wi-fi version ?)


and still no Crosshair VI Extreme BIOS either..


----------



## 1usmus

*Guys, I advise you to refrain from using 6401. I already have 2 cases of a lack of system start on this board. Technical support is aware of a critical issue. How soon will the new bios - the question.*

If anyone has a problem. Here is the solution:

1) You must remove the memory modules and update / roll back the BIOS via flashback

2) Install only one module in slot B2 and start the system

3) Turn off the system

4) Install the second module and turn on the system


----------



## loganj

@1usmus
thank you.
i have to say that is nice to see that after 1 year i can still see you around doing probably a better job than "anus" team.
thanks again for the warning. i was just about to flash this new bios.
its not the 1st time that they screw their mb with a wonderful bios


----------



## Ultimvtum

Weird

The only startup issue I had with 6401 was that it didn't detect my bootdrive the first time around.

I had to manually tell it to look at the boot drive once via the other boot menu (not the "click to boot thing or whatever" nor the first page of boot order drop downs), but after that it's been fine.


----------



## 1usmus

loganj said:


> @1usmus
> thank you.
> i have to say that is nice to see that after 1 year i can still see you around doing probably a better job than "anus" team.
> thanks again for the warning. i was just about to flash this new bios.
> its not the 1st time that they screw their mb with a wonderful bios







Ultimvtum said:


> Weird
> 
> The only startup issue I had with 6401 was that it didn't detect my bootdrive the first time around.
> 
> I had to manually tell it to look at the boot drive once via the other boot menu (not the "click to boot thing or whatever" nor the first page of boot order drop downs), but after that it's been fine.


your case may not be statistics

my business is to warn you


----------



## Lermite

My only failed boot attempts (without any POST) were with the Prime X370 Pro when I disabled "HPET in SB" in the bios, in its hidden section.


----------



## mito1172

BIO 6401 and never had a problem, the PC is opening fast. ram 3200 mhz cass 14 DOCP STANDARD


----------



## Sentinela

Guys, whats the max safe temp for torture test ryzen 1800x @ 4.0ghz? I'm peeking 80c at full avx workload (some pretty intensive s h i t). Using OCCT for testing. Thx.


----------



## nexxusty

loganj said:


> i have problem in one of the games i play (gw2). the problem is not present in w10. but i don't want w10. the problem im experience is frame times higher. that means every 1-2 sec i have a lag when i move around. otherwise no lag. so the problem is only in w7 and w8.1.
> oh and on linux i have a hard time making my pci-e sound card to start. i have to reboot linux untill it will start


I keep it as real as possible bro.

Trust me when I say you are being naive. The answer you seek is an easy one to answer. The question is, are you going to listen? Or be like the majoriof people on here now adays, ask a question with no intent on ever listening to or considering the answer given.

I really do hope you listen to this..... The answer is, plain and simply.... Optimization. Windows 10 is newer, the drivers are newer, therefore there is more support. It's absolutely that simple.

Windows 7 was great. We all remember it, however once you figure out you can use the old control panel all the time and completely customize the start menu and system tray. It's the same as Windows 7. The only thing that's forced different is the display setup. Advanced is the same. Just the initial resolution and hertz setup are different.

The benefits FAR, FAR outweigh those small annoyances. As humans we adapt. Quickly too. Trust me when I say within a month I didn't even notice I was using the dreaded "Windows 10" GRRRR!!! I just feel like I'm using Windows now.

Using LTSB or LTSC is an even better experience than Windows 10 pro. You can nab a VL key off a cd key site for $25 or so and have the best version of Windows 10 for gaming (They're the least bloated versions by far).

Again, I do hope you listen. I spent more time than normal crafting this response because you really need to hear advice, in my opinion. You could be getting so much more out of the PC you speak of. On top of all this, as long as you don't mind losing the ability to play Xbox Live games.... You can disable telemetry or use telemetry disabling software. No more needless data sent.

If you have a decent router you can SSH into it and install/run IFTOP and see the difference over your network in real time. At this point, if that I hate matters to you. It's just a better version of Windows 8.1, and it does its job well. I've defended it since day one because I could tell on day one that they finally made a NEW decent version of Windows. I and many others will honestly say it's the best one yet.

Take care man, do what's best do your systems when you can.


----------



## The Sandman

Sentinela said:


> Guys, whats the max safe temp for torture test ryzen 1800x @ 4.0ghz? I'm peeking 80c at full avx workload (some pretty intensive s h i t). Using OCCT for testing. Thx.


 Max temp is 90c Tdie, 115C Tctl.
Most consider 80c max working/every day safe temp.


----------



## Sentinela

The Sandman said:


> Max temp is 90c Tdie, 115C Tctl.
> Most consider 80c max working/every day safe temp.


Thank you very much, valuable information! Anyone tested the back of the socket vcore to see if its close to the SVI2 TFN reports?


----------



## Amir007

nexxusty said:


> I keep it as real as possible bro.
> 
> Trust me when I say you are being naive. The answer you seek is an easy one to answer. The question is, are you going to listen? Or be like the majoriof people on here now adays, ask a question with no intent on ever listening to or considering the answer given.
> 
> I really do hope you listen to this..... The answer is, plain and simply.... Optimization. Windows 10 is newer, the drivers are newer, therefore there is more support. It's absolutely that simple.
> 
> Windows 7 was great. We all remember it, however once you figure out you can use the old control panel all the time and completely customize the start menu and system tray. It's the same as Windows 7. The only thing that's forced different is the display setup. Advanced is the same. Just the initial resolution and hertz setup are different.
> 
> The benefits FAR, FAR outweigh those small annoyances. As humans we adapt. Quickly too. Trust me when I say within a month I didn't even notice I was using the dreaded "Windows 10" GRRRR!!! I just feel like I'm using Windows now.
> 
> Using LTSB or LTSC is an even better experience than Windows 10 pro. You can nab a VL key off a cd key site for $25 or so and have the best version of Windows 10 for gaming (They're the least bloated versions by far).
> 
> Again, I do hope you listen. I spent more time than normal crafting this response because you really need to hear advice, in my opinion. You could be getting so much more out of the PC you speak of. On top of all this, as long as you don't mind losing the ability to play Xbox Live games.... You can disable telemetry or use telemetry disabling software. No more needless data sent.
> 
> If you have a decent router you can SSH into it and install/run IFTOP and see the difference over your network in real time. At this point, if that I hate matters to you. It's just a better version of Windows 8.1, and it does its job well. I've defended it since day one because I could tell on day one that they finally made a NEW decent version of Windows. I and many others will honestly say it's the best one yet.
> 
> Take care man, do what's best do your systems when you can.


The very first thing I did when I upgraded to Win10 is I installed Classic Shell (Classic Start Menu) add-in, and never looked back. I can't believe how most people I chat with about this have nothing positive to say about Win10, simply for not having the Win7 Start menu ...I guess change for some folks is too hard. The irony about this is that most of them are working in IT. I guess they chose the wrong profession.


----------



## lumiel

The Sandman said:


> Max temp is 90c Tdie, 115C Tctl.
> Most consider 80c max working/every day safe temp.



Where do you get this number? As long as AMD is not releasing any thermal specification I will keep my temps as low as possible.


----------



## Ramad

Sentinela said:


> Guys, whats the max safe temp for torture test ryzen 1800x @ 4.0ghz? I'm peeking 80c at full avx workload (some pretty intensive s h i t). Using OCCT for testing. Thx.


95C max for 1800X : https://www.amd.com/en/products/cpu/amd-ryzen-7-1800x
85C Max for 2700X (in case someone wants to know): https://www.amd.com/en/products/cpu/amd-ryzen-7-2700x

All the informations are under "Specifications".


----------



## loganj

nexxusty said:


> I keep it as real as possible bro.
> 
> Trust me when I say you are being naive. The answer you seek is an easy one to answer. The question is, are you going to listen? Or be like the majoriof people on here now adays, ask a question with no intent on ever listening to or considering the answer given.
> 
> I really do hope you listen to this..... The answer is, plain and simply.... Optimization. Windows 10 is newer, the drivers are newer, therefore there is more support. It's absolutely that simple.
> 
> Windows 7 was great. We all remember it, however once you figure out you can use the old control panel all the time and completely customize the start menu and system tray. It's the same as Windows 7. The only thing that's forced different is the display setup. Advanced is the same. Just the initial resolution and hertz setup are different.
> 
> The benefits FAR, FAR outweigh those small annoyances. As humans we adapt. Quickly too. Trust me when I say within a month I didn't even notice I was using the dreaded "Windows 10" GRRRR!!! I just feel like I'm using Windows now.
> 
> Using LTSB or LTSC is an even better experience than Windows 10 pro. You can nab a VL key off a cd key site for $25 or so and have the best version of Windows 10 for gaming (They're the least bloated versions by far).
> 
> Again, I do hope you listen. I spent more time than normal crafting this response because you really need to hear advice, in my opinion. You could be getting so much more out of the PC you speak of. On top of all this, as long as you don't mind losing the ability to play Xbox Live games.... You can disable telemetry or use telemetry disabling software. No more needless data sent.
> 
> If you have a decent router you can SSH into it and install/run IFTOP and see the difference over your network in real time. At this point, if that I hate matters to you. It's just a better version of Windows 8.1, and it does its job well. I've defended it since day one because I could tell on day one that they finally made a NEW decent version of Windows. I and many others will honestly say it's the best one yet.
> 
> Take care man, do what's best do your systems when you can.


the problem with your answer is simple. i hate w10 like hell. i have license for windows 10 pro (i even have 2 licenses) but i still hate it. when you're computer gets restarted without your control...well have fun. we have it at work and we often gets restarted over night cause micro**** decided that its a nice idea to have no control over it. only w10 computer restarts. so yeah good luck with your w10. w10 is definitely not for me. plus my wifi device has a crap driver in w10 that would destroy my hosted network completely. 
the only thing that is the problem is this game. any other games that i've played has no problem at all.
plus my problem is not just windows related.
i have a issue with linux too. not related to game performance. just that it failed to initialize the my x-fi card 50% of reboots.

the linux issue is what i hope a new bios will fix. the other i can live with. its not much of a difference between shadow setting at ultra or high. setting shadow to high i have no issue in guildwars 2.


and by the way: i hate it when people don't answer the question and invites me to try some other ideas that has nothing to do with the question itself. in your case instead of answer if the new bios is worthy or not u suggested to use w10. nice


----------



## MosterMenu

I've seen a lot of people have had problems with the HTC vive wireless adaptor on the Crosshair VI, but I have seen that it has worked fine for people with the Crosshair VII.
Is anyone using a vive wireless adaptor with the Crosshair VI?


----------



## lumiel

Ramad said:


> 95C max for 1800X : https://www.amd.com/en/products/cpu/amd-ryzen-7-1800x
> 85C Max for 2700X (in case someone wants to know): https://www.amd.com/en/products/cpu/amd-ryzen-7-2700x
> 
> All the informations are under "Specifications".



Are you kidding me? Your source is 3 words that say "Max Temps 85°C" ? I expect much more from a company that makes a CPU. I'm curious who are those people that consider safe to run 80c constantly with their CPU without having any clue how the CPU responds to heat.


Intel provides datasheets for all their CPU series, example: https://www.intel.com/content/dam/w...heets/8th-gen-core-family-datasheet-vol-1.pdf
It might not be the same with Ryzen (we have no document explaining so we don't know - I'll be happy if someone can provide one), but for the case of Intel the Temperature sensor can have +-5C fault reading, so if someone runs at 80C constantly and the CPU has a max "safe" 85c temp, it could mean that (copied from the linked PDF)



> However, an under-designed thermal solution that is not able to prevent excessive assertion of PROCHOT# in the anticipated ambient environment may:
> • Cause a noticeable performance loss.
> • * Result in prolonged operation at or above the specified maximum junction **temperature and affect the long-term reliability of the processor.*
> • May be incapable of cooling the processor even when the TCC is active continuously(in extreme situations)


Of course we can't compare this directly with Ryzen but we definitely need more than the word of a technical marketing AMD person to speak accurately about it.


----------



## Ramad

lumiel said:


> Are you kidding me? Your source is 3 words that say "Max Temps 85°C" ? I expect much more from a company that makes a CPU. I'm curious who are those people that consider safe to run 80c constantly with their CPU without having any clue how the CPU responds to heat.
> 
> 
> Intel provides datasheets for all their CPU series, example: https://www.intel.com/content/dam/w...heets/8th-gen-core-family-datasheet-vol-1.pdf
> It might not be the same with Ryzen (we have no document explaining so we don't know - I'll be happy if someone can provide one), but for the case of Intel the Temperature sensor can have +-5C fault reading, so if someone runs at 80C constantly and the CPU has a max "safe" 85c temp, it could mean that (copied from the linked PDF)


The question was about max temperature, no more or less, so the answer you got is as specific as the question was.


----------



## lumiel

Ramad said:


> The question was about max temperature, no more or less, so the answer you got is as specific as the question was.



Your answer is just some marketing b******* that need better citation if you want people to take it seriously. If he is running a torture test example for 1 hour he needs to know that nobody in here can vouch it is safe. We even have reports that PBO isn't exactly safe and it affects long term reliability, so I suggest people take better care of their CPU until AMD decides to provide better thermal management data.


----------



## Ramad

lumiel said:


> Your answer is just some marketing b******* that need better citation if you want people to take it seriously. If he is running a torture test example for 1 hour he needs to know that nobody in here can vouch it is safe. We even have reports that PBO isn't exactly safe and it affects long term reliability, so I suggest people take better care of their CPU until AMD decides to provide better thermal management data.


You think AMD's marketing department pulled the posted information about AMD processors out of their hats without asking those who made and tested the chips. Sorry for trying to help by providing information from the company that made the chip, and I hope you will find the information that you are looking for. Good luck.


----------



## lumiel

Ramad said:


> You think AMD's marketing department pulled the posted information about AMD processors out of their hats without asking those who made and tested the chips. Sorry for trying to help by providing information from the company that made the chip, and I hope you will find the information that you are looking for. Good luck.



I think you are confused, I didn't ask about it, I'm a different person. I'm just posting my opinion too, and asking for a better source on your opinion. If you are following this forum lately, you would see that other people are also tired with AMD for not providing basic information about their CPUs. Unless AMD is doing some magic, the laws of physics apply to their CPUs as well. I might have bought 2700x to support them and have a more competitive CPU market, but I won't blindly support everything they do.


----------



## The Sandman

For those that wish to "debate" the max temp ect, Maybe you should read all 3969 freaking pages of this thread like myself and Ramad.
The information is there. Here is another very good source if anyone cares to look! https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-amd-cpus/1625015-ryzen-essential-info-link-owners-info-db.html

I will say I stand to be corrected 85c Tdie and Tctl of 115c (85 +20c offset =105c). Thank you Ramad!


----------



## hughjazz44

The Sandman said:


> For those that wish to "debate" the max temp ect, Maybe you should read all 3969 freaking pages of this thread like myself and Ramad.
> The information is there. Here is another very good source if anyone cares to look! https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-amd-cpus/1625015-ryzen-essential-info-link-owners-info-db.html
> 
> I will say I stand to be corrected 85c Tdie and Tctl of 115c (85 +20c offset =115c). Thank you Ramad!


Basic elementary school math would show you that 85 + 20 = 105. Just sayin'...


----------



## Ramad

lumiel said:


> I think you are confused, I didn't ask about it, I'm a different person. I'm just posting my opinion too, and asking for a better source on your opinion. If you are following this forum lately, you would see that other people are also tired with AMD for not providing basic information about their CPUs. Unless AMD is doing some magic, the laws of physics apply to their CPUs as well. I might have bought 2700x to support them and have a more competitive CPU market, but I won't blindly support everything they do.


I answered because you quoted my post. My opinion is you don't have to buy a CPU from a company that you don't trust. I have been posting in this thread since May or June last year so I believe that I know a thing or two when it comes to Ryzen, CH6 and GK7.



The Sandman said:


> For those that wish to "debate" the max temp ect, Maybe you should read all 3969 freaking pages of this thread like myself and Ramad.
> The information is there. Here is another very good source if anyone cares to look! https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-amd-cpus/1625015-ryzen-essential-info-link-owners-info-db.html
> 
> I will say I stand to be corrected 85c Tdie and Tctl of 115c (85 +20c offset =115c). Thank you Ramad!


We are cursed for reading a lot, both you and me. 
I think that I read that AMD are not using Tctl anymore, even in Ryzen Master so it's Tdie all the way. (https://community.amd.com/message/2829448)


----------



## lumiel

Ramad said:


> I answered because you quoted my post. My opinion is you don't have to buy a CPU from a company that you don't trust. I have been posting in this thread since May or June last year so I believe that I know a thing or two when it comes to Ryzen, CH6 and GK7.



It depends on your audience, personally I couldn't care less if you have 5000 posts or more. So far you have not posted anything that supports that doing a stress test at 80c is safe for long term reliability, other than that I would have to read almost 4000 pages to find it. Have a good night.


----------



## Ramad

lumiel said:


> It depends on your audience, personally I couldn't care less if you have 5000 posts or more. So far you have not posted anything that supports that doing a stress test at 80c is safe for long term reliability, other than that I would have to read almost 4000 pages to find it. Have a good night.


2 hours of prime at 3.8GHz using a stock cooler, temp. is at 82C-85C. I did run 4 hours of prime at 4.0GHz with temp. at 98C, but I can't find the screen shot of this test so you don't have to believe it. I too wish you a good night.


----------



## The Sandman

hughjazz44 said:


> Basic elementary school math would show you that 85 + 20 = 105. Just sayin'...


 Doh... sorry and thank you .
It's been a very busy day/night testing again plus have a house full here (10 extra) for the weekend (early Holiday Ho Ho Ho).
Makes for a good time for more lengthy unattended testing. 

Is it just me? Sure seems to be a lot of unnecessary attitude around here again.

No issues for me the first week on 6401. Really didn't have any to start with though.
Don't see much difference at all performance wise. Basically all settings are very close to the same as what I ran on previous 6301.
Still rocking 4200/4350 (PE3 auto Vcore, auto LLC) 3466 c14.

Below
5 hrs P95 w/90% memory
7 hrs HCI
4 hrs Ramtest
2.5 hrs 12 passes of Ycruncher


----------



## MishelLngelo

I'm still struggling with "Long term effect of high voltages and temps", In aall these years I have blown a Cyrix CPU, couple of Durons and an Athlon Barton but never have seen any deterioration of performance. MBs and their capacitors are another story though, along with "cooked" paste causing higher temps.


----------



## Krisztias

Guys! I would like to add a second nvme drive to my system. Wich adapter would you suggest for this motherboard? I have seen some, but all of them where pcie x4 adapters, but on this board is only x16 and x1 slots available. How can be this functional?
Thank you.


----------



## Lermite

Krisztias said:


> Guys! I would like to add a second nvme drive to my system. Wich adapter would you suggest for this motherboard? I have seen some, but all of them where pcie x4 adapters, but on this board is only x16 and x1 slots available. How can be this functional?


A x4 card can be plugged in a x4, x8 or x16 slot.

I have a x4 RAID Controller plugged in the third x16 slot of my C6H, and it works as fine as if it was in a x4 slot:


----------



## Neoony

Sentinela said:


> Guys, whats the max safe temp for torture test ryzen 1800x @ 4.0ghz? I'm peeking 80c at full avx workload (some pretty intensive s h i t). Using OCCT for testing. Thx.


As far as I know, anything over around 65-67C you will start to lose stability.
Just to mention.

----
As far as I know above 95C will start throttle and thermal shutdown.
Until that point it is said to be safe only for very short periods of time.
You just dont wanna be above 85C for any long time.


----------



## SaLSouL

Neoony said:


> As far as I know, anything over around 65-67C you will start to lose stability.
> Just to mention.


source ?


----------



## stevester118

Which is a better choice of RAM for this mobo?

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...x&cm_re=gskill_flare_x-_-20-232-530-_-Product

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232306

The Tridents are obviously better RAM in general, and they're Samsung B-Die, but I'm concerned with the fact that they're designed for Intel and whether or not they're gonna be able to even reach 3600 c15, or even 3444. On the other hand I think the Flare X's seem to be a good choice too, if anyone has input on these two RAMs and which is a better choice for performance please share. Unless there are a better choice of 2x8 RAM sticks than these two that I haven't found yet, which would also be good.


----------



## The Sandman

stevester118 said:


> Which is a better choice of RAM for this mobo?
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...x&cm_re=gskill_flare_x-_-20-232-530-_-Product
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232306
> 
> The Tridents are obviously better RAM in general, and they're Samsung B-Die, but I'm concerned with the fact that they're designed for Intel and whether or not they're gonna be able to even reach 3600 c15, or even 3444. On the other hand I think the Flare X's seem to be a good choice too, if anyone has input on these two RAMs and which is a better choice for performance please share. Unless there are a better choice of 2x8 RAM sticks than these two that I haven't found yet, which would also be good.


I've seen a few members only recently reaching 3600MHz with a fair amount of stability but pretty sure they were on GSkill 42xxMhz. 

Also seems performance at 3600MHz was hit and miss against a tight 3466 or 35xxMHz iirc.
I have nothing bad to say about Trident-z.

I have the Flare-X @ 3466 c14.
Love them. Nice and stable AIDA64 Memory Benchmark reads as follows.
I also posted more tests results back one page in this thread if it's of any help.


----------



## cbjaust

stevester118 said:


> Which is a better choice of RAM for this mobo?
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...x&cm_re=gskill_flare_x-_-20-232-530-_-Product
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232306
> 
> The Tridents are obviously better RAM in general, and they're Samsung B-Die, but I'm concerned with the fact that they're designed for Intel and whether or not they're gonna be able to even reach 3600 c15, or even 3444. On the other hand I think the Flare X's seem to be a good choice too, if anyone has input on these two RAMs and which is a better choice for performance please share. Unless there are a better choice of 2x8 RAM sticks than these two that I haven't found yet, which would also be good.


I bought the TridentZ F4-3200C14D-16GTZ in March 2017 (https://www.newegg.com/global/au-en/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232205) which are now advertised as being for Z730 but they've been more than fine with C6H/1800X.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Happy Holidays for everyone 
and for @elmor and @1usmus and all other contributors.

==


----------



## numlock66

stevester118 said:


> Which is a better choice of RAM for this mobo?
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...x&cm_re=gskill_flare_x-_-20-232-530-_-Product
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232306
> 
> The Tridents are obviously better RAM in general, and they're Samsung B-Die, but I'm concerned with the fact that they're designed for Intel and whether or not they're gonna be able to even reach 3600 c15, or even 3444. On the other hand I think the Flare X's seem to be a good choice too, if anyone has input on these two RAMs and which is a better choice for performance please share. Unless there are a better choice of 2x8 RAM sticks than these two that I haven't found yet, which would also be good.


3600c15 is better than 3200c14 take a look on the first word time here https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/CAS_latency

and here people sharing his overclocks https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Vm2i2-YIQKrZGpLO60l3JKX3nlMIr8ChhBTxvXQb13Y/edit#gid=0


----------



## skline00

Have the Flare-X DDR4 3200CL14 and love it. Running solid at 3400.


----------



## mito1172

stevester118 said:


> Which is a better choice of RAM for this mobo?
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...x&cm_re=gskill_flare_x-_-20-232-530-_-Product
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232306
> 
> The Tridents are obviously better RAM in general, and they're Samsung B-Die, but I'm concerned with the fact that they're designed for Intel and whether or not they're gonna be able to even reach 3600 c15, or even 3444. On the other hand I think the Flare X's seem to be a good choice too, if anyone has input on these two RAMs and which is a better choice for performance please share. Unless there are a better choice of 2x8 RAM sticks than these two that I haven't found yet, which would also be good.


G.SKILL Flare X DDR4-3200Mhz C14 16GB (2x8GB) Samsung B-Die, :thumb:


----------



## nexxusty

Amir007 said:


> The very first thing I did when I upgraded to Win10 is I installed Classic Shell (Classic Start Menu) add-in, and never looked back. I can't believe how most people I chat with about this have nothing positive to say about Win10, simply for not having the Win7 Start menu ...I guess change for some folks is too hard. The irony about this is that most of them are working in IT. I guess they chose the wrong profession.


I know brother, it's sad.... Really, it is. Check this guy out below this... He doesn't even know you can set Windows 10 to not restart. Lol, I've literally never had any of my Windows 10 PC's restart without my permission. Ever.

I tried to help, I did. Tried to be nice, look where it gets me. This is the world today. People like this guy, seriously.... 

Have a Merry Christmas, take care!




loganj said:


> the problem with your answer is simple. i hate w10 like hell. i have license for windows 10 pro (i even have 2 licenses) but i still hate it. when you're computer gets restarted without your control...well have fun. we have it at work and we often gets restarted over night cause micro**** decided that its a nice idea to have no control over it. only w10 computer restarts. so yeah good luck with your w10. w10 is definitely not for me. plus my wifi device has a crap driver in w10 that would destroy my hosted network completely.
> the only thing that is the problem is this game. any other games that i've played has no problem at all.
> plus my problem is not just windows related.
> i have a issue with linux too. not related to game performance. just that it failed to initialize the my x-fi card 50% of reboots.
> 
> the linux issue is what i hope a new bios will fix. the other i can live with. its not much of a difference between shadow setting at ultra or high. setting shadow to high i have no issue in guildwars 2.
> 
> 
> and by the way: i hate it when people don't answer the question and invites me to try some other ideas that has nothing to do with the question itself. in your case instead of answer if the new bios is worthy or not u suggested to use w10. nice


You're beyond help man.

Good luck in your endeavors.


----------



## Jspinks020

I have no issue's with Linux either...other than boot nightmare. But yeah he needs to get familiar with 10 more. It's definitely 24/7 screen...no way let it restart or do anything itself and can shut off some Services. We will hack it if we have to lol. I know many don't like it but yeah it can be setup ok though.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Like it or not W10 is only windows for Ryzen2. Linux Mint up to 18.3 is fine. V19.0 is driver dead and AMD refuses to make new drivers for it so unless Linux community does something, that will me total loss too. Mint 18.3 Cinnamon on SSD, great performance.


----------



## elmor

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Happy Holidays for everyone /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif
> and for @elmor and @1usmus and all other contributors.
> 
> ==


Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## Elloquin

elmor said:


> Merry Christmas guys!


Merry Christmas Elmore.


----------



## Kildar

elmor said:


> Merry Christmas guys!


Merry Christmas elmor!


----------



## skline00

Merry Christmas Elmor and THANK YOU for all your posts in 2018. A gift that kept giving!!!


----------



## Nekronata

So, i finally got my 64GB G.Skill stable at 3333 MHz (testes with bootable Memtest86 - 6401 Bios). But I noticed some very odd things (happened with both, 3200 and 3333):

Everything above 1.405 V Ram almost instantly causes Errors in Memtest86 (Test 7). 1.405 not one Error for hours, 1.41 V Errors in Seconds and a hell lot of them.
Same odd thing with VDDSoc, everything above 1.08125 V causes Error. The more Voltage, the more Errors. More LLC with 1.08125 does, what you expect it to do (getting more stable).
I kinda doubt it is my PSU, since it is rated for 1500 Watt (Enermax Platimax). Also no CPU Overclock of any kind during that testing.

So anyone has an Idea, why this happens? I kinda would like to be able to use more Voltage. Is there some sort of "Security" Feature, holding the Board back, or some other Voltage, that has to be raised with these 2?




And last thing I found: 3266 MHz is impossible to get even near stable. Even with all the settings of 3333, it is a error fest. Could be because 3200 only works with ProcODT 53 and 3333 only works with ProcODT 60. I also tested 3400 and 3466, and there too, 3466 had less errors (with ProcODT 68,6) then 3400 had.


----------



## CDub07

Merry Christmas my Crosshair VI brothers and sisters. I can gladly say Im still rocking my VI with my SK Hynix 3200MHz. Other than my audio crapping out I can truly say this has been the best board I have ever owned. The amount of USB 3.0/2.0 are what keeps me happy the most. I have yet to see another board with 8 USB 3.0, 4 USB 2.0, 1 Type C Gen 2, 1 USB 3.1 Gen 2. Everyone else went the opposite direction and cut USB ports including the VII.


----------



## Pilotasso

Before Im too late happy new year!


----------



## CeltPC

Ho! Ho! Ho! To elmor and all, wishing you and yours a wonderful Christmas


----------



## mito1172

Happy new year


----------



## Fanu

whats the highest temps you have on 2700X under heavy load? I cant seem to keep mine going over 70C in CPU heavy games like Total War Warhammer 2 - CPU reaches 74C in that game (0.1V undervolt, 1.425V max, 4.35GHz boost)

is it even possible to keep 2700X under 70C on air cooling? might be that my case is preventing me from reaching lower temps (considering case is silence oriented)


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

You're probably going to have to either turn up the air flow, get a better air cooler, or go to an AIO. I would opt for an AIO. Using PE4 at 4250 on all cores stress testing I hit a max of 67C using a Cryorig A40 Ultimate AIO.


----------



## Fanu

RaptormanUSMC said:


> You're probably going to have to either turn up the air flow, get a better air cooler, or go to an AIO. I would opt for an AIO. Using PE4 at 4250 on all cores stress testing I hit a max of 67C using a Cryorig A40 Ultimate AIO.


you cant get better air cooler then the one I have 
with all core stress testing (cinebench, cpu-z, linpackXtreme) I dont get temps over 71C - all core boost at 4166

only in certain games do I get temps up to 75~C


----------



## Reous

I do not have the boards but there are finally new Bios versions for

*Extreme*
https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...XTREME/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-6401.zip

*WIFI*
https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...C/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-6401.zip

Late Christmas gift


----------



## Plissken

With the latest bios 6401 cold boot is still there.


----------



## Lermite

Nekronata said:


> ...
> Everything above 1.405 V Ram almost instantly causes Errors in Memtest86 (Test 7). 1.405 not one Error for hours, 1.41 V Errors in Seconds and a hell lot of them.
> ...


Perhaps your issue comes from the DRAM temperature.
An excessive DRAM temperature is known as an instability source, and many sticks have decorative heatsinks that don't do their job properly, especially without sufficient air flow on them.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Fanu said:


> RaptormanUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're probably going to have to either turn up the air flow, get a better air cooler, or go to an AIO. I would opt for an AIO. Using PE4 at 4250 on all cores stress testing I hit a max of 67C using a Cryorig A40 Ultimate AIO.
> 
> 
> 
> you cant get better air cooler then the one I have
> with all core stress testing (cinebench, cpu-z, linpackXtreme) I dont get temps over 71C - all core boost at 4166
> 
> only in certain games do I get temps up to 75~C
Click to expand...

Sounds like you should just go with an AIO.


----------



## Nekronata

Lermite said:


> Perhaps your issue comes from the DRAM temperature.
> An excessive DRAM temperature is known as an instability source, and many sticks have decorative heatsinks that don't do their job properly, especially without sufficient air flow on them.


Well, I have an 240mm fan on the side of my case (and 3x 140mm top, 1x 140mm back and 2x 140mm front). The Sticks also hardly get warm during that test (same for the VRM Coolers).


----------



## coreykill99

Reous said:


> I do not have the boards but there are finally new Bios versions for
> 
> *Extreme*
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...XTREME/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-6401.zip
> 
> *WIFI*
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...C/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-6401.zip
> 
> Late Christmas gift


wonderful, thank you for letting us know. this weekend will be filled with loop/block teardown and cleaning along with new Bios testing. hopefully this one will solve the fan stop issues and last me until Zen 2


----------



## CarnageHimura

coreykill99 said:


> wonderful, thank you for letting us know. this weekend will be filled with loop/block teardown and cleaning along with new Bios testing. hopefully this one will solve the fan stop issues and last me until Zen 2


At this point, I didn't even test if the fan problem had been solved, my 6 fans are controlled by the H100i, I did not want to risk that the CPU fans stops again


----------



## lumiel

Reous said:


> *WIFI*
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...C/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-6401.zip
> 
> Late Christmas gift


Thanks! 

For me, Auto timings for 3466 RAM is no longer passing memtest (was working fine with 6302 and 1.35v). Also @3600, @3566 is not passing memtest with Auto timings. I will start making experiments for manual timings. Also, PBO is gone, so I might revert back to 6302 anyway


----------



## lumiel

I see a bit strange numbers with latest BIOS. Single core sustained voltage is 1.425v-1.45v with default PE, and up to 1.47v with PE2. Multi core looks good, about 1.325v with PE2, and less with default PE. Stilt had mentioned that 1.425v was the "safe limit". Unfortunately I didn't made the same check with previous bios (6302), so I'm not sure if this is caused by the new BIOS.


----------



## Fanu

Finally 6401 is out for C6E so I did some testing:

BIOS 6301
AI tuner: default
PE: default
3200MHz, 1.4V, 14-14-14-14-28 1T
XFR2 & PBO enabled
All core boost: 4141MHz
Single core boost: 4340MHz

AIDA64 memory latency: *66.7*ns
memory read speed: *50563*MB/s

Cinebench: 1898
LinpackExtreme standard benchmark, 1 run: *226.3138* GFlops, time: *23.570*

CPU-Z benchmark
Multi: *5130*
Single: *483.2*

Total War 2 Warhammer benchmarks
Campaign: *65.3* fps
battle: *53 *fps
skaven: *61.2 *fps

Total War Rome 2 benchmark: *73* fps


BIOS 6401
AI tuner: default
PE level 2 (CPU voltage goes up to 1.456V max with -0.1V offset)
3400MHz, 1.41V, 14-14-14-14-28 1T
XFR2 enabled, PBO not present in BIOS
All core boost: 4189 (quickly drops to 4140)MHz
Single core boost: 4339MHz


AIDA64 memory latency: *62.9*ns
memory read speed: *53688*MB/s

Cinebench: *1905*
LinpackExtreme standard benchmark, 1 run: *227.7889* GFlops, time: *23.417*

CPU-Z benchmark
Multi: *5157.5*
Single: *484.1*

Total War 2 Warhammer benchmarks
Campaign: *68.2* fps
battle: *55.8 *fps
skaven: *62.8 *fps

Total War Rome 2 benchmark: *76.1* fps


with BIOS 6401 I am finally able to reach 3400MHz without stability issues , tried going for 3466MHz using Fast timings, but I get BSOD

lack of PBO is a non issue, since I get same CPU core boost using PE2 anyway


----------



## lumiel

Fanu said:


> Finally 6401 is out for C6E so I did some testing:



Your single core score looks low to me, I get 493.6 in CPU-Z, while your multi core scores are better than mine at the moment. I got it to work @ 3400C14 with 1.41v as you said, but I used more lax timings (14-14-14-14-34-48). I will try to lower that tomorrow and maybe try 3466 mhz.


----------



## porschedrifter

So I just got G.Skill Ripjaws V 3600 for my 1700x, however I cannot even get it to boot at all, even after trying suggested voltage tweaks from dram calc. 

What's the highest speed ram people have stable on the latest bios with the gen 1 ryzen chips? 
I have it running at 3200mhz for now. Even 3400 is unstable, but it boots. 3600 is a no post though.

Quote my post so I see your reply!:Snorkle:


----------



## Sentinela

The new bios on my CVIE just got my ram to work perfectly stable at 3200mhz, what was before a no go. Nice bios.


----------



## Jspinks020

Maybe like the TUF...looks like a good Board. But I like what MSI is still doing too. They make a Gaming Plus Z390 too. But could also really benefit with EVGA's quality in the Z390. 

The MSI is a more User friendly thing I've seen with Flashing too...Simply click on M-flash and taken to a Separate screen and Select You're File.


----------



## The Sandman

porschedrifter said:


> So I just got G.Skill Ripjaws V 3600 for my 1700x, however I cannot even get it to boot at all, even after trying suggested voltage tweaks from dram calc.
> 
> What's the highest speed ram people have stable on the latest bios with the gen 1 ryzen chips?
> I have it running at 3200mhz for now. Even 3400 is unstable, but it boots. 3600 is a no post though.
> 
> Quote my post so I see your reply!:Snorkle:


 Can't help with the latest bios, but back when things were a little different (3502 days) my 1800x/flare-x was 8 hr p95, 8 hr HCI stable blah blah blah like this.
Which kit did you get?
I'll assume you've set ProcODT, RTT, MemCad and played with CLDO VDDP to rule these out?


If you're attempting 3400 or 3600 have you tried with a lower (safe) OC?
Higher mem freq will change things a lot. Just sayin.


----------



## shpeki

I have an Asus crosshair hero VI, PE - 4, cpu multiplier is 40.25, cpu voltage - 1.33 v. When I play games cpuid hwmonitor shows a strange max boost. Is this only spikes, how can I check the real boost for one core?


----------



## The Sandman

shpeki said:


> I have an Asus crosshair hero VI, PE - 4, cpu multiplier is 40.25, cpu voltage - 1.33 v. When I play games cpuid hwmonitor shows a strange max boost. Is this only spikes, how can I check the real boost for one core?


 Looks like HWmonitor is having issues with the IO sensor (known problem) see what you get using HWInfo64.


----------



## Fanu

did some testing with bios 6401

shadow of the tomb raider
2666 vs 3000 vs 3400MHz (only frequency is different, timings are the same: 14-14-14-14-28 1T)

2666 1440p ultra
min fps: 59
95% fps: 62
https://imgur.com/a/uklX99i

3000 1440p ultra
min fps: 59
95% fps: 62
https://imgur.com/a/VhvP2ER

3400 1440p ultra
min fps: 59
95% fps: 62
https://imgur.com/a/cLTQSs2


2666 1080p lowest
min fps: 157
95% fps: 166
https://imgur.com/JwozNOt

3000 1080p lowest
min fps: 159
95% fps: 165
https://imgur.com/a/nXPkJJO

3400 1080p lowest
min fps: 155
95% fps: 161
https://imgur.com/a/7HzIK2q


any reason as to why I get lower fps (@1080p) on faster memory frequency?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Check Resource Monitor in windows, you may be having Hard faults.


----------



## Fanu

hmm I dont get any hard faults whilst running the benchmark itself - but I do get some hard faults (2-3) during transitions between benchmark scenes (while screen is black)

also I do get hard faults when switching between or just using some programs in windows (switching to firefox or opening new tabs) - most I've seen reported is 23, it usually stays at 0 with occasional blimps (2,3)

does this mean my 3400MHz OC is unstable ? if yes, thats disappointing considering I have 3200MHz b-die ram and most users here reported no issues with their OCs on new AGESA


----------



## MishelLngelo

Might be due to timings, usually you need slacker/higher timings with higher frequencies specially when going over XMP. Have you checked memory stability ?


----------



## Fanu

no errors after 12 loops..


----------



## shpeki

The Sandman said:


> Looks like HWmonitor is having issues with the IO sensor (known problem) see what you get using HWInfo64.


Yes, you are right, HWInfo64 don't register any spikes. Is there any way to force ryzen to boost only one core?


----------



## Fanu

my case front USB-C port isnt working - I've got the case usb-c cable connected to USB 3.1 Gen 2 front panel connector (U31G2_1) on C6E but when I plug the USB drive in it, nothing happens (works perfectly fine on the back USB-C connector) 

tried re plugging the cable into the MBO several times, but no go
in BIOS I've got all USB ports enabled


any ideas?


----------



## looncraz

Fanu said:


> hmm I dont get any hard faults whilst running the benchmark itself - but I do get some hard faults (2-3) during transitions between benchmark scenes (while screen is black)
> 
> also I do get hard faults when switching between or just using some programs in windows (switching to firefox or opening new tabs) - most I've seen reported is 23, it usually stays at 0 with occasional blimps (2,3)
> 
> does this mean my 3400MHz OC is unstable ? if yes, thats disappointing considering I have 3200MHz b-die ram and most users here reported no issues with their OCs on new AGESA


Hard faults are a badly named thing... they happen any time the system has swapped data from system memory (RAM) to the swap file and a program fails to find its data in memory so the kernel 'hard faults' and pulls the data back from the disk. It's a software feature and not related to stability at all.

It should really be called "Swap Accesses."


----------



## The Sandman

shpeki said:


> Yes, you are right, HWInfo64 don't register any spikes. Is there any way to force ryzen to boost only one core?



I haven't had the want/need to play in this area much so the only way I'm aware of would be to disable the others, not what you're looking to do I'm sure.
Maybe be someone else can help with this more?


----------



## jakemfbacon

Hey guys I know this isn't related to overclocking but it has to do with this board. I can't get AURA to download after trying to update it. If I try to uninstall or install it I get this error "Error number: 0x80004005 setup will now terminante" anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## sukabljet

Use Aura Cleaner tool:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1xa-rFSnbTb-DojqaEhIZW9K-u-xcOytN

You can follow this steps: https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1036367/

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## articuno1au

Anyone seen any gotchas with the new bios?


----------



## mct1980

Hey all,

Is anyone using this board with the 2700x and can explain what exactly happens if you choose to set a manual OC? It runs very hot even at 1.4v. Coming from a 1700x the way it all works is very different. It will not drop voltage on idle, core speed goes down but voltage stays. If I put 1.4v for the core voltage it stays at 1.4v, no vdroop at all without touching the LLC. I actually get vdroop using LLC this time, completely different from what it was with my 1700x.
If I use PE lvl 2 and everything else CPU related on Auto all cores on load hangs around 4.15-4.2 at 1.4v-1.41v but the temps are 20c lower than a manual OC. So there must be something fishy going on under the hood. This is tried using the 2 latest, official BIOSes.


----------



## herericc

Hey everyone - anyone had luck using the external BCLK generator? I have an M.2 SSD with my OS on it so I was hoping I could use dual bclks to maintain stability on my PCIE/RAM while using PBO(PE4) and BCLK overclocking to increase my PBO boost to 4.4/4.5GHz.

However when I try to use the dual BCLKs the system doesn't seem to want to actually keep the settings. Has anyone had success using the BCLK1 and BCLK2 setting and if so, which BIOS did they use?


Example - use BCLK2 (CPU) at 101 and BCLK1 (PCIE/RAM) at 100.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

mct1980 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Is anyone using this board with the 2700x and can explain what exactly happens if you choose to set a manual OC? It runs very hot even at 1.4v. Coming from a 1700x the way it all works is very different. It will not drop voltage on idle, core speed goes down but voltage stays. If I put 1.4v for the core voltage it stays at 1.4v, no vdroop at all without touching the LLC. I actually get vdroop using LLC this time, completely different from what it was with my 1700x.
> If I use PE lvl 2 and everything else CPU related on Auto all cores on load hangs around 4.15-4.2 at 1.4v-1.41v but the temps are 20c lower than a manual OC. So there must be something fishy going on under the hood. This is tried using the 2 latest, official BIOSes.


Why are you even running a manual voltage set with PE2? Throw the pig on Auto and let her fly. If you insist on setting your own voltage use an offset versus a manual set voltage. 

I run my 2700X 24/7 using PE4 and Auto CPU voltage.


----------



## The Sandman

mct1980 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Is anyone using this board with the 2700x and can explain what exactly happens if you choose to set a manual OC? It runs very hot even at 1.4v. Coming from a 1700x the way it all works is very different. It will not drop voltage on idle, core speed goes down but voltage stays. If I put 1.4v for the core voltage it stays at 1.4v, no vdroop at all without touching the LLC. I actually get vdroop using LLC this time, completely different from what it was with my 1700x.
> If I use PE lvl 2 and everything else CPU related on Auto all cores on load hangs around 4.15-4.2 at 1.4v-1.41v but the temps are 20c lower than a manual OC. So there must be something fishy going on under the hood. This is tried using the 2 latest, official BIOSes.


As RaptormanUSMC mentioned be sure to use Offset voltage. I too run mine on auto. PE3/3466 4.2MHz all core 4350MHz single/multiple.

If using performance power plan (I do) be sure to set minimum processor state to less than 40%.

I agree with you that gen 1 Ryzen is a different animal as I ran a 1800x. Takes a bit of learning but not bad.
This is how my Bios looks (file below as a reference) if it's of any help. Voltage and freq drop as they should, temps and voltages are lower than a manual OC for me at least.
A quick 5 hr run on Prime95 with 90% memory looks like this... edit: Have you seen this? https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-amd-cpus/1625015-ryzen-essential-info-link-owners-info-db.html


----------



## mito1172

sukabljet said:


> Use Aura Cleaner tool:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1xa-rFSnbTb-DojqaEhIZW9K-u-xcOytN
> 
> You can follow this steps: https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1036367/
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


Aura Cleaner does not turn on


----------



## looncraz

herericc said:


> Hey everyone - anyone had luck using the external BCLK generator? I have an M.2 SSD with my OS on it so I was hoping I could use dual bclks to maintain stability on my PCIE/RAM while using PBO(PE4) and BCLK overclocking to increase my PBO boost to 4.4/4.5GHz.
> 
> However when I try to use the dual BCLKs the system doesn't seem to want to actually keep the settings. Has anyone had success using the BCLK1 and BCLK2 setting and if so, which BIOS did they use?
> 
> 
> Example - use BCLK2 (CPU) at 101 and BCLK1 (PCIE/RAM) at 100.


I have had zero success with BCLK at all on the C6H.

I will probably be getting rid of this board when the 500 series boards come out, probably get a Gigabyte board, but I will just have to see what is available.

I've already created an Arduino based PWM controller, but I am looking at getting the Arduino Due so I can control more fans independently. Would be very useful to start only a couple fans and then a few more as temperatures go up.


----------



## mct1980

RaptormanUSMC said:


> Why are you even running a manual voltage set with PE2? Throw the pig on Auto and let her fly. If you insist on setting your own voltage use an offset versus a manual set voltage.
> 
> I run my 2700X 24/7 using PE4 and Auto CPU voltage.


Didn't say I used manual voltage for PE2  That's on auto. PE4 get some crazy voltage spikes, think i saw 1.55v or whatever it was and that's just silly since it doesn't go beyond 4.35 (normally) anyway. Tried using -offset for PE4 but struggling to make it stable. Crashes randomly  Also tried BCLK at 103.5 and got close to 4.5 single core but NVME didn't approve lol


----------



## mct1980

The Sandman said:


> As RaptormanUSMC mentioned be sure to use Offset voltage. I too run mine on auto. PE3/3466 4.2MHz all core 4350MHz single/multiple.
> 
> If using performance power plan (I do) be sure to set minimum processor state to less than 40%.
> 
> I agree with you that gen 1 Ryzen is a different animal as I ran a 1800x. Takes a bit of learning but not bad.
> This is how my Bios looks (file below as a reference) if it's of any help. Voltage and freq drop as they should, temps and voltages are lower than a manual OC for me at least.
> A quick 5 hr run on Prime95 with 90% memory looks like this... edit: Have you seen this? https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-amd-cpus/1625015-ryzen-essential-info-link-owners-info-db.html


Cheers! I'll have a look at the BIOS settings during the weekend!
If I Enable Sense Mi Skew and set the value to the default value of 272 the temps drop by 10c. Guess you could fiddle around with those values to manipulate the all core boost a bit? IF you know you're within safe temps that is.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

mct1980 said:


> Didn't say I used manual voltage for PE2  That's on auto. PE4 get some crazy voltage spikes, think i saw 1.55v or whatever it was and that's just silly since it doesn't go beyond 4.35 (normally) anyway. Tried using -offset for PE4 but struggling to make it stable. Crashes randomly  Also tried BCLK at 103.5 and got close to 4.5 single core but NVME didn't approve lol


Seeing a 1.55v voltage is not going to hurt your CPU under light loads or single core applications. Excessive voltage during heavy multi-core loads is the main concern. My 2700X will see voltages at and slightly above 1.5v when boosting under light loads.


----------



## Pilotasso

I've been out of the loop in this forum for a while but is there any rumors at all regarding Zen 2 Support on these boards?


----------



## The Sandman

herericc said:


> Hey everyone - anyone had luck using the external BCLK generator? I have an M.2 SSD with my OS on it so I was hoping I could use dual bclks to maintain stability on my PCIE/RAM while using PBO(PE4) and BCLK overclocking to increase my PBO boost to 4.4/4.5GHz.



I was able to manage this with bclk 102 + PE3 (see attachments below)




Pilotasso said:


> I've been out of the loop in this forum for a while but is there any rumors at all regarding Zen 2 Support on these boards?


3700x and below are all supported on the C6H from what I've come across.


----------



## porschedrifter

Off topic, but does anyone know if a half height M.2 2230 SSD will work in the slot intended for the wifi adapter? Really curious about adding a 64gb there and using it for pagefile/whatever


----------



## nexxusty

The Sandman said:


> herericc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone - anyone had luck using the external BCLK generator? I have an M.2 SSD with my OS on it so I was hoping I could use dual bclks to maintain stability on my PCIE/RAM while using PBO(PE4) and BCLK overclocking to increase my PBO boost to 4.4/4.5GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to manage this with bclk 102 + PE3 (see attachments below)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilotasso said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been out of the loop in this forum for a while but is there any rumors at all regarding Zen 2 Support on these boards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3700x and below are all supported on the C6H from what I've come across.
Click to expand...

What have you come across?

This board should be physically able to support all the new AM4 CPU's coming out. 3800x included.

I don't see a single reason why this board couldn't support the highest 3000 series CPU.

Sources? It's not a big deal for most people as the 3700x is by far the better chip for most people. 12 Zen 2 Cores @ 5ghz if that's true (A MAJOR part of me is in disbelief of the clock speeds shown) will make me drop my new 8700k like a hot potato.

IF the memory support is there.

I am SO ******* sick of buying the best RAM in the world (B-Die) and having the CPU piece out and not even be able to clock it. Popped my kit into my Z370 board and without question it just works. I used to think this wasn't a huge issue for AMD. But it is. Having an Intel system again has made me realize this.

Also the could boot issue better be fixed. This is nothing but BAD CPU/Board design as I have learned that Ryzens can't apply more than a certain amount of voltage to DRAM first boot, thus only higher frequencies double/triple booting.

Fix those (IMO) GLARING issues and I will come back with hat in hand. Either way. I love you AMD for making Intel have to essentially mirror what you do


----------



## BUFUMAN

New bios don't allow me any oc. I would not recommend it.

After the flash i was thinking about to sell this ****. And buy a intel cpu.

First Rom with this kind of problems. A reflash did not helped. Had to go back to 6201.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Heidi

nexxusty said:


> ...I love you AMD for making Intel have to essentially mirror what you do...


At only double the cost...


----------



## Johan45

porschedrifter said:


> Off topic, but does anyone know if a half height M.2 2230 SSD will work in the slot intended for the wifi adapter? Really curious about adding a 64gb there and using it for pagefile/whatever


You'd have to check the specs but typically the M.2 for WiFi is key "E" or "A" and won't work with storage which uses keys "B" and "M"


----------



## Ne01 OnnA




----------



## WarpenN1

Is slow windows boot times related to motherboard problems? According to windows bios time is around 20.1 seconds.. With nvme SSD, same problem was with samsung sata SSD.

I've practically tested everything to no avail, resetted bios disabled csm and security option, fresh installed windows, tested rams and CPU and I even tested with disabling fast boot and disable superfetch and stuff nothing seems to be problem so why slow boot times?


----------



## BUFUMAN

WarpenN1 said:


> Is slow windows boot times related to motherboard problems? According to windows bios time is around 20.1 seconds.. With nvme SSD, same problem was with samsung sata SSD.
> 
> 
> 
> I've practically tested everything to no avail, resetted bios disabled csm and security option, fresh installed windows, tested rams and CPU and I even tested with disabling fast boot and disable superfetch and stuff nothing seems to be problem so why slow boot times?


Only Asus know's it. I did a setup on a MSI 470 board. System is ready after a few seconds. Board cost 140eur against 280eur

Looks like my last AMD environment. I pay a bit more for a good working environment.
Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## The Sandman

nexxusty said:


> What have you come across?
> 
> This board should be physically able to support all the new AM4 CPU's coming out. 3800x included.
> 
> I don't see a single reason why this board couldn't support the highest 3000 series CPU.
> 
> Sources?


 https://www.overclock.net/forum/379...zen-3000-radeon-3000-series-leaks-s-game.html


----------



## Ramad

BUFUMAN said:


> New bios don't allow me any oc. I would not recommend it.
> 
> After the flash i was thinking about to sell this ****. And buy a intel cpu.
> 
> First Rom with this kind of problems. A reflash did not helped. Had to go back to 6201.


I have the CH6 which I traded for a GK7 with my friend for a few days now. He also got problems with the latest BIOS and wanted me to have a look at it and make a profile. I used my GK7 settings on the CH6 and it worked as it should. There are changes made in AGESA 1.0.0.6 which requires different settings compared to earlier AGESA versions.

Send me a PM and we can try to find a way to make it work as it should with the latest BIOS.


----------



## WarpenN1

BUFUMAN said:


> Only Asus know's it. I did a setup on a MSI 470 board. System is ready after a few seconds. Board cost 140eur against 280eur
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


So I should buy another board? 

I think I'll straight buy threadripper then, this 8 cores seems struggles to run 10 android emulators simultaneously while playing a game on them if I run them on openGL mode, when running them on directx mode it then maxes out my GTX1080 and windows starts to be really sluggish on both modes

Does someone else have slow windows boot times with SSD on C6H?


----------



## FloppyDrive

WarpenN1 said:


> Is slow windows boot times related to motherboard problems? According to windows bios time is around 20.1 seconds.. With nvme SSD, same problem was with samsung sata SSD.
> 
> I've practically tested everything to no avail, resetted bios disabled csm and security option, fresh installed windows, tested rams and CPU and I even tested with disabling fast boot and disable superfetch and stuff nothing seems to be problem so why slow boot times?


NVME SSD should be operating at PCI Gen 3 x 4.
Have you tried different BIOSes? Earlier ones I had ~22 seconds. I haven't updated in awhile, so I'm still using 6001, and the BIOS time is currently showing as 11.4 seconds.
Windows 10 Pro 1809, Secure Boot Enabled.


----------



## nexxusty

The Sandman said:


> https://www.overclock.net/forum/379...zen-3000-radeon-3000-series-leaks-s-game.html


I see.

I'm going to wait and see what the differences are between X370 and X570. If they are pin compatible I'm going to see if some BIOS magic works.


----------



## MishelLngelo

nexxusty said:


> I see.
> 
> I'm going to wait and see what the differences are between X370 and X570. If they are pin compatible I'm going to see if some BIOS magic works.


Pin compatibility is not in the question, only question is what everything around the chipset would change, VRM for top MBs most probably. Small refinements with paths, specially for RAM are still possible.


----------



## Amir007

The led of my mouse wont turn off when i turn of my PC and I can't find any type of a setting in bios to turn this off. Anyone got any suggestions? I tried looking for ErP settings as suggested on many sites but no luck finding it.

Update: Found the ErP setting. When I set to S4+S5 or just S5 every LED does turn off when you shut down which is great, but on boot up you get that classic dual cold boot and takes longer to boot that way. Bummer.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Ramad said:


> I have the CH6 which I traded for a GK7 with my friend for a few days now. He also got problems with the latest BIOS and wanted me to have a look at it and make a profile. I used my GK7 settings on the CH6 and it worked as it should. There are changes made in AGESA 1.0.0.6 which requires different settings compared to earlier AGESA versions.
> 
> 
> 
> Send me a PM and we can try to find a way to make it work as it should with the latest BIOS.


My biggest issue was my RAM could not even work with 2933mhz. What did they change mate. I used the same values.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## porschedrifter

Does anyone have any idea what drivers we should actually be using for the IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers? Are the optimum drivers the Standard SATA AHCI Controller drivers?


----------



## looncraz

BUFUMAN said:


> My biggest issue was my RAM could not even work with 2933mhz. What did they change mate. I used the same values.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Same - can't get 3200 stable on 1006, but it's solid on 1001 and 1002 at 3466 and even 3600.


----------



## MishelLngelo

porschedrifter said:


> Does anyone have any idea what drivers we should actually be using for the IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers? Are the optimum drivers the Standard SATA AHCI Controller drivers?


Windows 10 standard dirvers are fine.


----------



## Ramad

BUFUMAN said:


> My biggest issue was my RAM could not even work with 2933mhz. What did they change mate. I used the same values.


Changes led to different RTT and PROCODT values. It would be good to try locking PROCODT at 60 ohms as a start and manipulating RTT values (NOM, WR and PARK), then reducing PROCODT to a lower value such as 53.5 or 48 ohms later when the right RTT are found.

I used to have my RAM boot at RTTNOM, -WR , -PARK: Disabled (or RZQ/3) - RZQ/3 - RZQ/1 on CH6, when changing to to GK7 I had to change these values to RZQ/4 - Disabled - Disabled, that is on the same AGESA version at that time (1.0.0.2) on both motherboards. 

RTT values with the latest AGESA are the same on GK7 as they were with 1.0.0.2 but CH6 RTT values that I have used on 1.0.0.2 and earlier does not work anymore. Now both of the GK7 and CH6 do use the same RTT and PROCODT values. 

What I can gather is that ASUS made changes that made the RAM responds differently than earlier BIOS/AGESA, because those values did not change on GK7 but did change on CH6 on newer BIOS/AGESA, for the RAM I use in this case.


----------



## Fanu

Amir007 said:


> The led of my mouse wont turn off when i turn of my PC and I can't find any type of a setting in bios to turn this off. Anyone got any suggestions? I tried looking for ErP settings as suggested on many sites but no luck finding it.
> 
> Update: *Found the ErP setting. When I set to S4+S5 or just S5 every LED does turn off when you shut down which is great, but on boot up you get that classic dual cold boot and takes longer to boot that way.* Bummer.


I've also got ErP enabled (S4+S5) and dont have cold boot issues 

to prevent cold boot issue you have to set one of the DRAM voltage options to Auto (cant remember which one exactly at the moment) - also your memory timings might be to tight causing the cold boot issue (memory retraining at every boot)

and to speed up boot there are several options in BIOS (disable S.M.A.R.T and set POST pause to 0 seconds - default is 3 seconds)


----------



## Lermite

Fanu said:


> to prevent cold boot issue you have to set one of the DRAM voltage options to Auto (cant remember which one exactly at the moment)



DRAM Boot Voltage ?


----------



## Fanu

Lermite said:


> DRAM Boot Voltage ?


DRAM VBoot voltage under external digi+ control if I am not mistaken


----------



## FloppyDrive

Amir007 said:


> The led of my mouse wont turn off when i turn of my PC and I can't find any type of a setting in bios to turn this off. Anyone got any suggestions? I tried looking for ErP settings as suggested on many sites but no luck finding it.
> 
> Update: Found the ErP setting. When I set to S4+S5 or just S5 every LED does turn off when you shut down which is great, but on boot up you get that classic dual cold boot and takes longer to boot that way. Bummer.


Did you plug it into the top row of USB plugs on the back of the motherboard? My ErP is disabled. Are the m/b lights set to turn off?


----------



## Amir007

FloppyDrive said:


> Did you plug it into the top row of USB plugs on the back of the motherboard? My ErP is disabled. Are the m/b lights set to turn off?


My LED USB wired mouse is plugged directly to the rear of the case (motherboard). I have enabled ErP (S4+S5) via bios, and now when I turn off my PC the LED on my mouse no longer remains lit which is great. I've also disabled motherboard LED's in the bios a while back so today I was just trying to figure out how to disable the LED on my mouse when PC is sleeping or powered off. All is well now except that my PC posts twice now with ErP enabled.


----------



## Amir007

Fanu said:


> I've also got ErP enabled (S4+S5) and dont have cold boot issues
> 
> to prevent cold boot issue you have to set one of the DRAM voltage options to Auto (cant remember which one exactly at the moment) - also your memory timings might be to tight causing the cold boot issue (memory retraining at every boot)
> 
> and to speed up boot there are several options in BIOS (disable S.M.A.R.T and set POST pause to 0 seconds - default is 3 seconds)


I have the FlareX sticks rated at CL14 and its very stable @3200 so I doubt its my memory...except that maybe memory retraining does kick in but I thought this was fixed many bios's ago. I'll try what you suggested about setting DRAM voltage to Auto - Can you tell me for sure which one please? 

I'll go ahead and disable smart and set POST pause to 0 and see if that improves my boot up speed.


----------



## Fanu

Amir007 said:


> I have the FlareX sticks rated at CL14 and its very stable @3200 so I doubt its my memory...except that maybe memory retraining does kick in but I thought this was fixed many bios's ago. I'll try what you suggested about setting DRAM voltage to Auto - Can you tell me for sure which one please?
> 
> I'll go ahead and disable smart and set POST pause to 0 and see if that improves my boot up speed.


here are my BIOS options - I dont get any cold boot with them, and POST is relatively fast (still not as fast as on my previous i5 3470 with H77 MBO pc..):


----------



## Amir007

Fanu said:


> here are my BIOS options - I dont get any cold boot with them, and POST is relatively fast (still not as fast as on my previous i5 3470 with H77 MBO pc..):


Setting DRAM VBOOT VOLTAGE to Auto resolved my dual post issue from cold booting (ErP enabled (S4+S5)...no more double posts. It also shaved off like you said 3sec by setting that other option to 0 vs. 3sec  

The only thing I couldn't locate was disabling SMART option. Where would that be?


----------



## BUFUMAN

Ramad said:


> Changes led to different RTT and PROCODT values. It would be good to try locking PROCODT at 60 ohms as a start and manipulating RTT values (NOM, WR and PARK), then reducing PROCODT to a lower value such as 53.5 or 48 ohms later when the right RTT are found.
> 
> I used to have my RAM boot at RTTNOM, -WR , -PARK: Disabled (or RZQ/3) - RZQ/3 - RZQ/1 on CH6, when changing to to GK7 I had to change these values to RZQ/4 - Disabled - Disabled, that is on the same AGESA version at that time (1.0.0.2) on both motherboards.
> 
> RTT values with the latest AGESA are the same on GK7 as they were with 1.0.0.2 but CH6 RTT values that I have used on 1.0.0.2 and earlier does not work anymore. Now both of the GK7 and CH6 do use the same RTT and PROCODT values.
> 
> What I can gather is that ASUS made changes that made the RAM responds differently than earlier BIOS/AGESA, because those values did not change on GK7 but did change on CH6 on newer BIOS/AGESA, for the RAM I use in this case.


Thank You. ATM i dont have time to do all the work again for a stable system. Does anyone recognize any difference in performence to early BIOS/AGESA?
My only problem with this CPU is freezing Mouse at System boot up. I have 16GB/ NVME and the ****ed up mouse freez drives me crazy.

This is something with I/O like i said month a go. There is no change from SSD to NVME.


----------



## BUFUMAN

i just did a new win 10 installtion. This time i did restarts after each installation of driver or software.
I know now which Software (driver) is causing this issue with my mouse lags. AMD Driver 18.10.1018! Top AMD. I unistalled it directly and everything is smoth.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

My "Chipset" sensor showing (unlikely true) 58deg. !
BIOS is the new one 6401

IMO it is HWinfo64 reading bug.

Seting 1.8v at 1.78v dissipates ~12deg. now at 40-45deg.


----------



## Fanu

Amir007 said:


> The only thing I couldn't locate was disabling SMART option. Where would that be?


under HDD/SSD settings


----------



## Ponder

I'm on the C6Extreme, using the recent 6401 bios.

Two hopefully quick questions:

1) For ram OC stability the dram calculator recommends disabling Spread Spectrum - which I cannot seem to locate in the bios. Does it go by a different name on this board?

2) When searching for 1) I noticed there were duplicate RAM settings from the 'Extreme Tweaker\DRAM Timing Control' menu under 'Advanced\AMD CBS\DDR4 Common Options\' for 1T/2T, Geardown, Powerdown, CAD bus, and RTT - does one menu override the other or do both need to be set to dram calculator settings?

Thanks and happy clocking!


----------



## herericc

Ponder said:


> I'm on the C6Extreme, using the recent 6401 bios.
> 
> Two hopefully quick questions:
> 
> 1) For ram OC stability the dram calculator recommends disabling Spread Spectrum - which I cannot seem to locate in the bios. Does it go by a different name on this board?
> 
> 2) When searching for 1) I noticed there were duplicate RAM settings from the 'Extreme Tweaker\DRAM Timing Control' menu under 'Advanced\AMD CBS\DDR4 Common Options\' for 1T/2T, Geardown, Powerdown, CAD bus, and RTT - does one menu override the other or do both need to be set to dram calculator settings?
> 
> Thanks and happy clocking!


I'm fairly certain you can deal with the duplicated CBS options exclusively in the timings page/extreme tweaker page. I haven't seen any of the dram calculator recommendations saying to disable spread spectrum, are you sure you don't mean super clock IO skew? That option is under AMD CBS/one of those other pages.

Anyone with experience using PBO+BCLK, how did you determine stability? I've been having ram errors when playing with it due to the increased clock speed, so I'll be testing with a reduced DRAM multiplier tonight. 


Using BCLK 102 + FAST 3200 timings (running at 3264) I managed to get to 1100% coverage on 12.5GB of ram before getting an error - when i got the error the PC froze too - would wake up the screen when i moved the mouse but the mouse cursor wasn't moving.

Settings: 
Bios 6401 (PE2 on BIOS 6401 seems to use the full PBO range of EDC = 168A)
-0.1V CPU offset with PE2
1.38V DRAM voltage.
1.1V SOC
1.78V PLL
1.05V SB

BCLK 102
DRAM FAST TIMINGS 3200 (at 3264 from BCLK)


What procedure should I follow to ensure PBO stability before trying to improve my RAM clock speeds?


----------



## Lermite

herericc said:


> I haven't seen any of the dram calculator recommendations saying to disable spread spectrum, are you sure you don't mean super clock IO skew?



Here is this recommendation:


----------



## Azghul

Hi all, 



just a question. 

Do you think it is worth like spending the money now for DDR4-4000 RAMs (I have these in mind, should be b-die: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07GMZKNK6?pf_rd_p=d12b27d6-0a90-4a73-9da3-4e84e7c49e87&pf_rd_r=PR80JWD193BV4189WZZK&th=1 )?



I am planning to get a new x570 Board with an 3700x after release or would you just wait until all is out and buy the complete new package?


Greetings


----------



## herericc

BUFUMAN said:


> i just did a new win 10 installtion. This time i did restarts after each installation of driver or software.
> I know now which Software (driver) is causing this issue with my mouse lags. AMD Driver 18.10.1018! Top AMD. I unistalled it directly and everything is smoth.


So the culprit was the chipset drivers? Or were those AMD graphics drivers?


----------



## herericc

Lermite said:


> Here is this recommendation:


Your suggestion shows that spread spectrum should be enabled - which it is by default.

Oh, you're not the same guy! My bad! But with my B-Die I've never seen anything other than "enabled" in that box in the DRAM calc, even when i was trying to get 3700MT to work.


----------



## Ponder

Sorry for the Spread Spectrum I was going off of the Nuances section of https://www.overclock.net/forum/27694284-post3363.html while attempting to get my kit stable.


----------



## BUFUMAN

herericc said:


> So the culprit was the chipset drivers? Or were those AMD graphics drivers?


Chipset driver. Atm i only use default win 10 driver for chipset. I have a nvidia card. NVME is also at default. Will test it today. Btw any change on nvme drive leads me to a reinstallation.... Fu up.

Another thing i recognized bye accessing on hdd, the mous lag (freez) is back. 

Its a 3TB Seagate NAS drive with 5400rpm. My desktop was also pointing to this folder (drive). 



Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BUFUMAN

Azghul said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> just a question.
> 
> Do you think it is worth like spending the money now for DDR4-4000 RAMs (I have these in mind, should be b-die: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07GMZKNK6?pf_rd_p=d12b27d6-0a90-4a73-9da3-4e84e7c49e87&pf_rd_r=PR80JWD193BV4189WZZK&th=1 )?
> 
> 
> 
> I am planning to get a new x570 Board with an 3700x after release or would you just wait until all is out and buy the complete new package?
> 
> 
> Greetings


I did not read but dont buy this board. Wait for new mb's

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk

Update don't buy Ram's for a MB you did not own right now.

Wait for the new boards +3month at least. Read - decide - buy


----------



## WarpenN1

FloppyDrive said:


> NVME SSD should be operating at PCI Gen 3 x 4.
> Have you tried different BIOSes? Earlier ones I had ~22 seconds. I haven't updated in awhile, so I'm still using 6001, and the BIOS time is currently showing as 11.4 seconds.
> Windows 10 Pro 1809, Secure Boot Enabled.


I've had this problem since beginning with quite earlier revisions too and first with sata SSD and now with this nvme.

I saw video on youtube where it boots windows like within 5 seconds to desktop from windows booting screen with this same SSD

It boots everytime like so that keyboard lights up for like 4 to 5 seconds and then keyboard lights turn off for 3 to 4 seconds and then lights up again after while it loads windows.

Sometimes something causes this PC to bug out like bluescreen or at very rare random chance that this PC boots like windows booting screen just flashes and it takes me to desktop. But havent had that happen in a awhile. But then something triggers PC to go to old damn booting state again. But its very very rare for that to go into that state, something must trigger it.


----------



## The Sandman

Ponder said:


> I'm on the C6Extreme, using the recent 6401 bios.
> 
> Two hopefully quick questions:
> 
> 1) For ram OC stability the dram calculator recommends disabling Spread Spectrum - which I cannot seem to locate in the bios. Does it go by a different name on this board?
> 
> 2) When searching for 1) I noticed there were duplicate RAM settings from the 'Extreme Tweaker\DRAM Timing Control' menu under 'Advanced\AMD CBS\DDR4 Common Options\' for 1T/2T, Geardown, Powerdown, CAD bus, and RTT - does one menu override the other or do both need to be set to dram calculator settings?
> 
> Thanks and happy clocking!



1. I have always disabled Spread Spectrum, if it helps.
2. If using a PE OC make all adjustments under "Extreme Tweaker"

AMD CBS is for Pstate OC. https://hardforum.com/threads/ryzen-pstate-overclocking-method-calculation-and-calculator.1928648/




herericc said:


> Anyone with experience using PBO+BCLK, how did you determine stability? I've been having ram errors when playing with it due to the increased clock speed, so I'll be testing with a reduced DRAM multiplier tonight.
> 
> 
> Using BCLK 102 + FAST 3200 timings (running at 3264) I managed to get to 1100% coverage on 12.5GB of ram before getting an error - when i got the error the PC froze too - would wake up the screen when i moved the mouse but the mouse cursor wasn't moving.
> 
> What procedure should I follow to ensure PBO stability before trying to improve my RAM clock speeds?


 With no rig sig hard to give specifics but for 3200MHz 1.1v SoC seems high, if it was me I'd start with .95v to 1.05v if you're running SS SR.
Over volting causes instability same as under volting.

For OC'd memory I test with HCI Memtest Pro (16GBs = 16 instances at 850MBs per) and Karhu Memtest. (the longer the better)

For CPU see attachment below. source: https://www.overclock.net/forum/26265802-post25177.html this is a good start.

I also run P95 Custom w/90% memory usage for a number of hours.
IBT AVX version found here https://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202 source: https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-...cial-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club.html mid way down the OP. I actually start with this as it's much faster finding the easy instability. I move onto P95 after I can pass at least 10 runs set to "Custom" using 13350MBs of memory.

Last suggestion would be to consider testing memory w/CPU at default settings and stabilize memory at rated speed/timing and than go after CPU OC as you'll have ruled out memory from the start. At least you'll have a known stable base to work from.

Freezing is "usually" a lack of Dram voltage, but can also be caused by a lack of Vcore. If one doesn't make an improvement return it, than try the other. Watch your "time till failure" as you make small increases.


----------



## Algy

The Sandman said:


> 1. I have always disabled Spread Spectrum, if it helps.
> 2. If using a PE OC make all adjustments under "Extreme Tweaker"
> 
> AMD CBS is for Pstate OC. https://hardforum.com/threads/ryzen-pstate-overclocking-method-calculation-and-calculator.1928648/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With no rig sig hard to give specifics but for 3200MHz 1.1v SoC seems high, if it was me I'd start with .95v to 1.05v if you're running SS SR.
> Over volting causes instability same as under volting.
> 
> For OC'd memory I test with HCI Memtest Pro (16GBs = 16 instances at 850MBs per) and Karhu Memtest. (the longer the better)
> 
> For CPU see attachment below. source: https://www.overclock.net/forum/26265802-post25177.html this is a good start.
> 
> I also run P95 Custom w/90% memory usage for a number of hours.
> IBT AVX version found here https://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202 source: https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-...cial-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club.html mid way down the OP. I actually start with this as it's much faster finding the easy instability. I move onto P95 after I can pass at least 10 runs set to "Custom" using 13350MBs of memory.
> 
> Last suggestion would be to consider testing memory w/CPU at default settings and stabilize memory at rated speed/timing and than go after CPU OC as you'll have ruled out memory from the start. At least you'll have a known stable base to work from.
> 
> Freezing is "usually" a lack of Dram voltage, but can also be caused by a lack of Vcore. If one doesn't make an improvement return it, than try the other. Watch your "time till failure" as you make small increases.


Hi man! I remember those tips ... Always will be grateful to you  hehe

Guys, I need some help with my RAM temps. In BF4 RAM temp average 55C (16gb Flare-x, 3200 FAST preset 1,365v). This is with 2600x cooled by nh-d15 pull-pull config, C6H, 1080 gtx and Define S with two intakes in front(one on the upper part and the other in the middle). Bare in mind here is summer, so my ambient temp is 30C+.

I don't know if I have to worry about it, or if this will throw errors if I try to push it +3200mhz.

Any advice? thanx.


----------



## Fanu

55C is nothing to worry about - especially with fast timings and high ambient temperature (btw I dont know how you can even stand to play while your room temp is over 30C - I just cant make myself game while being uncomfortably sweating)


----------



## rdr09

Algy said:


> Hi man! I remember those tips ... Always will be grateful to you  hehe
> 
> Guys, I need some help with my RAM temps. In BF4 RAM temp average 55C (16gb Flare-x, 3200 FAST preset 1,365v). This is with 2600x cooled by nh-d15 pull-pull config, C6H, 1080 gtx and Define S with two intakes in front(one on the upper part and the other in the middle). Bare in mind here is summer, so my ambient temp is 30C+.
> 
> I don't know if I have to worry about it, or if this will throw errors if I try to push it +3200mhz.
> 
> Any advice? thanx.



Try playing with airflow. I went from Front/Rear to Rear & Top/Front bcos my GPU's radiator (watercooled) is placed at front in HAF 912. The GTX 1080's heat might be making things worst that your ambient is causing. My FlareX gets toasty at any OC from spec of 3200 speed. 


I took out all the temp covers for the PCIe brackets and the air filters in front. My ambient is around 23c and the 3200 MHz the ram never reach 50c.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Temps are fine @Load.

You should play with you GTX fan settings. They are allways off up to 50°.
I don't like cooked GCard. Use at least 30% fan speed up to 50°. This is also good for your PCH temps 

Above 30% they start spinning and stop after a few seconds. You will recognize a click sound from you GCard. Like a old HDD.

There is no need to for any holes or brackets to remove. If you need to do this something is wrong.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## herericc

So this morning I ran the KARHU RAM stress test at 102.2 BCLK and DRAM at 3202 effective, 1usmus FAST timings. 

it triggered 1 memory error after 30 minutes or about 2000% coverage on 10240MB of RAM.

Voltages 
CPU OFFSET = -112.5mV
DRAM voltage = 1.35V
SOC = 0.95V
PLL = 1.78V
SB - 1.05V

I guess I should increase my DRAM voltage? I was able to boot and I played around a bit at CPU -125mV but I think that's probably a bit too low to be safe.

PS: I started the test at about 9AM, it ran to about 9:30AM, and I had the computer running Chrome RDP. I can no longer connect to the computer at 1:30 so i am going to speculate that -112.5mV is too much of a negative offset for the low power states of the CPU. Maybe I can turn off some of the lower power states to prevent crashing at idle due to the negative offset?


----------



## The Sandman

herericc said:


> So this morning I ran the KARHU RAM stress test at 102.2 BCLK and DRAM at 3202 effective, 1usmus FAST timings.
> 
> it triggered 1 memory error after 30 minutes or about 2000% coverage on 10240MB of RAM.
> 
> Voltages
> CPU OFFSET = -112.5mV
> DRAM voltage = 1.35V
> SOC = 0.95V
> PLL = 1.78V
> SB - 1.05V
> 
> I guess I should increase my DRAM voltage? I was able to boot and I played around a bit at CPU -125mV but I think that's probably a bit too low to be safe.
> 
> PS: I started the test at about 9AM, it ran to about 9:30AM, and I had the computer running Chrome RDP. I can no longer connect to the computer at 1:30 so i am going to speculate that -112.5mV is too much of a negative offset for the low power states of the CPU. Maybe I can turn off some of the lower power states to prevent crashing at idle due to the negative offset?


I would first try raising Dram voltage (slowly) and see if the time till failure of stress test increases at all.
If so you're on the right track, if it doesn't seem to help than return it and try increasing the Vcore. Again watch time till failure to see if this is the right direction.

If neither seems to help try raising SoC slowly.
Bare in mind it might be a combination of said values. It's always best to keep good notes and simply compare time till failure.


----------



## Plissken

Looks like an updated chipset driver appeared on the C6H Download page

Version 18.40.02 2018/12/26

What do you guys use? Official AMD chipset driver or Asus'?


----------



## Lermite

Plissken said:


> Looks like an updated chipset driver appeared on the C6H Download page
> 
> Version 18.40.02 2018/12/26
> 
> What do you guys use? Official AMD chipset driver or Asus'?


I could not tell which one is the best but as the Asus's must have been tested on our motherboard, I tend to be more confident about it than the AMD's one.


----------



## mito1172

Lermite said:


> I could not tell which one is the best but as the Asus's must have been tested on our motherboard, I tend to be more confident about it than the AMD's one.


updated chipset driver not yet available

Revision Number
18.10.1810
File Size
65.1 MB
Release Date
10/26/2018

https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Spread Spectrum - where is located in the Bios?


----------



## Neoony

I have checked the differences in AMD chipset and ASUS chipset drivers.

The one from ASUS is basically just a cut down version of AMD chipset for the specific motherboard instead of containing drivers that are useless for that MB.

Driver versions are the same as latest AMD drivers.
Except some differences in the Apps folder. Not sure what they were. Might just be bloatware. 

EDIT: If I remember right there was one folder in drivers which contained something else than the AMD one, not sure what was up with that.

Iam pretty sure that they mainly just cut it down to be specific to that MB. And also it doesnt contain all the different OS editions so that the size is smaller.

I stick with the AMD one.


----------



## Yviena

Hmm weird with the same ram timings i constantly get around 65.8-66.4ns with nothing else running, while pre 1.0.0.6 agesa i got a repetable 65.2ns.


----------



## Pilotasso

Well its official, the new Ryzen 3000 series "will work on existing AM4", platform but it remains to be seen if ASUS will bother spend time supporting these on the CH6.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Pilotasso said:


> Well its official, the new Ryzen 3000 series "will work on existing AM4", platform but it remains to be seen if ASUS will bother spend time supporting these on the CH6.


Or to any other Asus MB. Wonder if Asus will have a presentation about their products.


----------



## VMEGAEXV

im pretty shure the 3000 seris cpus will work fine ..wether they will need an update ..im not relly shure but i think they are already compaible current 6401 bios..


----------



## Pilotasso

woa, where did you see that written?


----------



## xAD3r1ty

Pilotasso said:


> woa, where did you see that written?


Hey kinda offtopic but, is your 4.2ghz manual? if yes, did you manage to make it downvolt/downclock @ windows ? , everytime i try manual oc on my 2700x it won't downvolt, always stuck at the fixed voltage, and i have c/p states on


----------



## MishelLngelo

VMEGAEXV said:


> im pretty shure the 3000 seris cpus will work fine ..wether they will need an update ..im not relly shure but i think they are already compaible current 6401 bios..


I'm thinking that AGESA 1006 was just or compatibility with Ryzen3.


----------



## Pilotasso

xAD3r1ty said:


> Hey kinda offtopic but, is your 4.2ghz manual? if yes, did you manage to make it downvolt/downclock @ windows ? , everytime i try manual oc on my 2700x it won't downvolt, always stuck at the fixed voltage, and i have c/p states on


4.2 fixed overclock on all 8 cores. I locked voltage at 1.4V in BIOS and under load it goes to some 1.367V due to VDROOP. The voltage under load is what I'm aiming at because thats what dictates the balance between stability and temperature (not to mention CPU life).
I believe you CAN downclock in windows and Downvolt as well using power saving power plan (that will turn off cores when not used) but that screws up my USB gaming devices as the ports are powered down, when they come back up again the axis are all mixed up. Not to mention theres always a delay in responsiveness to wake up dormant cores. So I use performance power plan.

So yes, you can (sort of) but it has some undesirable effects.

NOTE: I forgot to mention you can Use Ryzen Master Software (That I dont use) to do fine tuning of clocks and Voltages in Windows. That will give you much better control.


----------



## Lermite

MishelLngelo said:


> I'm thinking that AGESA 1006 was just or compatibility with Ryzen3.


The full name of this AGESA version is Pinnacle Ridge 1.0.0.6.
If it supported the Ryzen 3xxx, its name would have been different.


----------



## VMEGAEXV

MishelLngelo said:


> I'm thinking that AGESA 1006 was just or compatibility with Ryzen3.


yea im thinking that to


----------



## Fanu

MishelLngelo said:


> I'm thinking that AGESA 1006 was just or compatibility with Ryzen3.


agesa 1006 has nothing to do with upcoming ryzen 3xxx CPUs

also I expect ASUS to support ryzen 3xxx on all their past/current/upcoming AM4 motherboards - if they dont support it then thats a huge fail and a huge embarrassment for AMD not to have such a prominent/big motherboard maker not support their new CPU line


----------



## blindrezo

Fanu said:


> agesa 1006 has nothing to do with upcoming ryzen 3xxx CPUs
> 
> also I expect ASUS to support ryzen 3xxx on all their past/current/upcoming AM4 motherboards - if they dont support it then thats a huge fail and a huge embarrassment for AMD not to have such a prominent/big motherboard maker not support their new CPU line


During CES, Lisa Su stated that the 3xxx series will be compatible with current motherboards. She called it a "drop in" upgrade. Not sure if it's easy for board partners to just ignore that and kill support for the x370 boards.


----------



## porschedrifter

When the new Ryzen chips are closer to release around april asus will definitely give us an updated bios version for sure. This mobo is NOT that old to be worried about not having support.





Neoony said:


> I have checked the differences in AMD chipset and ASUS chipset drivers.
> 
> The one from ASUS is basically just a cut down version of AMD chipset for the specific motherboard instead of containing drivers that are useless for that MB.
> 
> Driver versions are the same as latest AMD drivers.
> Except some differences in the Apps folder. Not sure what they were. Might just be bloatware.
> 
> EDIT: If I remember right there was one folder in drivers which contained something else than the AMD one, not sure what was up with that.
> 
> Iam pretty sure that they mainly just cut it down to be specific to that MB. And also it doesnt contain all the different OS editions so that the size is smaller.
> 
> I stick with the AMD one.



The asus chipset drivers are usually outdated. I always use the latest amd ones.


----------



## GraveNoX




----------



## Pilotasso

Godman, if the CH6 is one of those validated for PCI 4.0...


----------



## MishelLngelo

Pilotasso said:


> Godman, if the CH6 is one of those validated for PCI 4.0...


Than you'll be able to utilize it in few years. Even latest and greatest GPUs can't utilize PCIe 3 yet, let alone 4. You'll probaly change MB by that time.


----------



## RossiOCUK

MishelLngelo said:


> Than you'll be able to utilize it in few years. Even latest and greatest GPUs can't utilize PCIe 3 yet, let alone 4. You'll probaly change MB by that time.


More importantly though, you could drop your GPU down to 8 lanes and free up extra lanes for things like more NVME drives.


----------



## Fanu

RossiOCUK said:


> More importantly though, you could drop your GPU down to 8 lanes and free up extra lanes for things like more NVME drives.


GPU is in first slot - first slot is directly connected to CPU (PCIe 4.0)
all other slots are connected to MBO chipset (PCIe 3.0 and 2.0 only)
dropping down GPU to x8 will not affect other slots and their available lanes


you have to wait for motherboards who have PCIe 4.0 capable chipsets


----------



## Lermite

Fanu said:


> GPU is in first slot - first slot is directly connected to CPU
> all other slots are connected to MBO chipset


The first (upper) two 16X slots are handled by the CPU.
The 1X and the third (lowest) 16X are handled by the chipset.


----------



## Fanu

Lermite said:


> The first (upper) two 16X slots are handled by the CPU.
> The 1X and the third (lowest) 16X are handled by the chipset.


ok, that still does not free up any additional lanes for nvme drives 

unless:
when you use an adapter card in second x8 slot with 2 nvme drives in it, will those x8 lanes be split up equally between both drives (so both nvme drives operate at max speeds of pcie 3.0 x4?)

so if we get PCIe 4.0 x8 or x16 support that would mean we could use adapter card with 4 or more nvme drives in that second PCIe 4.0 slot and all of them work at max speeds?


----------



## Lermite

From my own experience, with one M2 drive, about the 16X slots:

If only one graphic card is in the first slot, it runs in 16X.

If two graphic cards are in both upper slots, they runs in 8X.

Only the graphic card in the first slot is used to display the boot sequence and the bios setup.

The third 16X is in Gen2 and it can't provide enough power to supply properly a graphic card.
A 16X riser with its own power supply is required for a card to work properly on this slot.

I only have one M2 drive, without anything on the second M2 slot (the "WIFI one) so I can't test further the CPU lanes sharing.


----------



## TheImpZA

Need some help / advice from the pros here. I picked up a Crosshair VI Extreme on Cyber Monday thanks to that $150 deal. Only installed it now due to delays with other parts. I'm trying to upgrade the BIOS, but the system hangs when I try. I've tried using a USB, it hangs you you chose to read the .CAP file. It doesn't get to the install section. I've tried doing it inside the BIOS using the internet option, and it hangs when it gets to 99% of the download. Is there a problem with 6401? Should I try a different version?

The board shipped with 3502. Thought it would be a good idea to upgrade before I start playing with CPU and RAM OC. If there's no improvements going up then I guess I'll just stay on 3502. It's pretty strange that it hangs when trying to download or read the BIOS file. I thought about doing BIOS flashback, but the experience so far has made me concerned to say the least.


----------



## Fanu

TheImpZA said:


> Need some help / advice from the pros here. I picked up a Crosshair VI Extreme on Cyber Monday thanks to that $150 deal. Only installed it now due to delays with other parts. I'm trying to upgrade the BIOS, but the system hangs when I try. I've tried using a USB, it hangs you you chose to read the .CAP file. It doesn't get to the install section. I've tried doing it inside the BIOS using the internet option, and it hangs when it gets to 99% of the download. Is there a problem with 6401? Should I try a different version?
> 
> The board shipped with 3502. Thought it would be a good idea to upgrade before I start playing with CPU and RAM OC. If there's no improvements going up then I guess I'll just stay on 3502. It's pretty strange that it hangs when trying to download or read the BIOS file. I thought about doing BIOS flashback, but the experience so far has made me concerned to say the least.


do BIOS flashback, aint nothing that can go wrong (just read the manual, there are several ways to recover from failed BIOS flashing)

if that doesnt work, try upgrading from earlier BIOS version building your way up to latest 6401

you definitely want the 6401 since it comes with last AGESA 1006 that has better memory support (allowing you to clock your memory higher without issues)


----------



## Pilotasso

Fanu said:


> ok, that still does not free up any additional lanes for nvme drives
> 
> unless:
> when you use an adapter card in second x8 slot with 2 nvme drives in it, will those x8 lanes be split up equally between both drives (so both nvme drives operate at max speeds of pcie 3.0 x4?)
> 
> so if we get PCIe 4.0 x8 or x16 support that would mean we could use adapter card with 4 or more nvme drives in that second PCIe 4.0 slot and all of them work at max speeds?


The only NVME slot on the CH6 is directly linked to the CPU lanes so we should in theory get PCIE 4.0 on that as well.

CH6 wiring distributes the current CPU's 20 lanes like this: 16 go for 2 upper PCIE slots, (either 1 GFX at 16X, or two at 8X) and the 4 remaining lanes go for NVME.

if the 3000 series have more lanes available, the worst that can happen is having some of them left unused.


----------



## Pilotasso

MishelLngelo said:


> Than you'll be able to utilize it in few years. Even latest and greatest GPUs can't utilize PCIe 3 yet, let alone 4. You'll probaly change MB by that time.


My previous build was a 2500K and it lasted me 7 years. The only things I changed were RAM and GFX.

I wont be bothered if this board lasts that long as long as the system keeps up with my demands. Drop in CPU replacement and free bandwidth upgrades are a bonus and provide more options than I had before.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Hmm i cant boot with docp 3200 and stock cpu at new uefi 6401. Can someone please help me.

Had no issues before the new uefi.

Using trident z 3200 cl14 16B b-die.

Thx

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ponder

TheImpZA said:


> Need some help / advice from the pros here. I picked up a Crosshair VI Extreme on Cyber Monday thanks to that $150 deal. Only installed it now due to delays with other parts. I'm trying to upgrade the BIOS, but the system hangs when I try. I've tried using a USB, it hangs you you chose to read the .CAP file. It doesn't get to the install section. I've tried doing it inside the BIOS using the internet option, and it hangs when it gets to 99% of the download. Is there a problem with 6401? Should I try a different version?
> 
> The board shipped with 3502. Thought it would be a good idea to upgrade before I start playing with CPU and RAM OC. If there's no improvements going up then I guess I'll just stay on 3502. It's pretty strange that it hangs when trying to download or read the BIOS file. I thought about doing BIOS flashback, but the experience so far has made me concerned to say the least.


I had the same experience, I just picked an earlier bios first and updated in a few stages.


----------



## BUFUMAN

for all who have the same issue with uefi 6401 and RAM Clock. this is my setting atm and boots perfect with 3333Mhz.

Used RAM> G.SKILL F4-3200C14-GTZ (2x8GB)


----------



## numlock66

BUFUMAN said:


> for all who have the same issue with uefi 6401 and RAM Clock. this is my setting atm and boots perfect with 3333Mhz.
> 
> Used RAM> G.SKILL F4-3200C14-GTZ (2x8GB)



I have same memory, take a look on my finding 3533mhz, Agesa 1.0.0.6: 
https://www.overclock.net/forum/27804880-post4652.html

If you try give a feedback if worked...


----------



## Amir007

What memory slots are recommended for (2) modules? 1&3 or 2&4?


----------



## Fanu

Amir007 said:


> What memory slots are recommended for (2) modules? 1&3 or 2&4?


check the manual

on C6E its 2&4


----------



## MishelLngelo

Amir007 said:


> What memory slots are recommended for (2) modules? 1&3 or 2&4?


A2 and B2


----------



## Kildar

Amir007 said:


> What memory slots are recommended for (2) modules? 1&3 or 2&4?


A2 B2.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Amir007 said:


> What memory slots are recommended for (2) modules? 1&3 or 2&4?


2,4 -> rest as it is in Ryzen DRAM Calculator


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

My New Timings (vLLT 3500MHz CL14)

Stable on AGESA 1.0.0.6
Real Latency is at ~68-70ns at 4006MHz

==


----------



## WarpenN1

I think that opcache makes android emulator to crash and buggy on ryzen, haven't had single emulator crash since I turned opcache off? and I can keep android emulator (nox) 24/7 on without any crash as of now and even game hasnt crashed inside emulator, game crashed quite often before.. I mean when on stock settings too.


----------



## Lermite

Ne01 OnnA said:


> My New Timings (vLLT 3500MHz CL14)
> 
> Stable on AGESA 1.0.0.6
> Real Latency is at ~68-70ns at 4006MHz
> 
> ==


Here are my timings and AIDA scores with a 1700 and:
BCLK: 102.4
CPU: 3839 Mhz
RAM: 3481 MHz


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

^^ Also Nice achievement 
Greets Bratan'

I need for Gaming min. of 3929MHz, for some games i have 3.95-4GHz
Nice boost in FPS, 100MHz sometimes is really much faster.


----------



## BUFUMAN

@Lermite


----------



## BUFUMAN

Lermite said:


> Here are my timings and AIDA scores with a 1700 and:
> 
> BCLK: 102.4
> 
> CPU: 3839 Mhz
> 
> RAM: 3481 MHz


Without your Ram name it is just a penismark. No help for other users.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lermite

BUFUMAN said:


> Without your Ram name it is just a penismark. No help for other users.


CPU: 1700 (very early gen)
MB: C6H with bios 6401
RAM: HOF 3600 C17 HOF4CXLBS3600K17LD162C
VDDP: 0.81 V
Vdram: 1.39 V
Vsoc: 1,075 V
1.8V PLL Voltage: 1.79 V
Memory interleaving: Channel
Memory interleaving size: 1 KByte
Channel interleaving hash: Enabled

Is that enough of must I post my whole bios settings?


----------



## BUFUMAN

Thx mate. Enough information for me.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## stevester118

Anyone know what the error code 7A means? Can't find a solid description of what exactly it is but it normally occurs when I turn on my PC or wake it up from sleep. It's a random occurrence and I usually can get past it by force restarting the computer afterwards.


----------



## mito1172

G.SKILL Flare X DDR4-3200Mhz C14 16GB (2x8GB) Please give ram overclock recommendation


----------



## stevester118

mito1172 said:


> G.SKILL Flare X DDR4-3200Mhz C14 16GB (2x8GB) Please give ram overclock recommendation


I'm using the Stilts 3466 profile and I have the dram voltage at 4.5. It's running stable although I still sometimes get 7A errors upon boot when overclocked, like I mentioned in the post before yours. I find it completely astounding how nobody can properly identify the reason for this q-code. Every time it was mentioned in this forum, it was either ignored or given a half ass response. Even Elmor couldn't properly answer what it means. Not only is this frustrating, but the fact that the manual just says its a code for future use, which was never updated, shows how little people care about people having trouble with this. Now I will make it my mission to bombard this thread with questions regarding this error code until I get a proper response on what it means, although it's sad that I even have to do this.


----------



## Lermite

The code 7A must be used by the bios from the 6301 because they have a different structure than all the previous ones, and this change is much more recent than the last version of the manual.
That explains why it does not mention the actual meaning of this code.

Only Asus must know what it means.


----------



## The Sandman

mito1172 said:


> G.SKILL Flare X DDR4-3200Mhz C14 16GB (2x8GB) Please give ram overclock recommendation


 If you're looking to OC them Flair-X this is what I'm running at 3466MHz c14. (2700x though)

HCI Memtest 7 hr stable among others.
Bios text file below if interested.


----------



## mito1172

stevester118 said:


> I'm using the Stilts 3466 profile and I have the dram voltage at 4.5. It's running stable although I still sometimes get 7A errors upon boot when overclocked, like I mentioned in the post before yours. I find it completely astounding how nobody can properly identify the reason for this q-code. Every time it was mentioned in this forum, it was either ignored or given a half ass response. Even Elmor couldn't properly answer what it means. Not only is this frustrating, but the fact that the manual just says its a code for future use, which was never updated, shows how little people care about people having trouble with this. Now I will make it my mission to bombard this thread with questions regarding this error code until I get a proper response on what it means, although it's sad that I even have to do this.





The Sandman said:


> If you're looking to OC them Flair-X this is what I'm running at 3466MHz c14. (2700x though)
> 
> HCI Memtest 7 hr stable among others.
> Bios text file below if interested.


thank you. this setting has worked smoothly. no error code :thumb:


----------



## mistax

I have the trident z 2x16gb 3200 bdie. Still can’t get them stable at the 3200 speed witch is a bit disappointing. Have been runnning them at 2666, since I can’t have my computer blue screen or crash during a competitive game, or when I’m doing production work. With the recent past 3 bios I’m finally able to use the xmp profile and load my settings and use it for most things. It just gets to the memtest and real usage in games when it starts crashing or giving memory faults and closing apps.


----------



## mito1172

stevester118 said:


> I'm using the Stilts 3466 profile and I have the dram voltage at 4.5. It's running stable although I still sometimes get 7A errors upon boot when overclocked, like I mentioned in the post before yours. I find it completely astounding how nobody can properly identify the reason for this q-code. Every time it was mentioned in this forum, it was either ignored or given a half ass response. Even Elmor couldn't properly answer what it means. Not only is this frustrating, but the fact that the manual just says its a code for future use, which was never updated, shows how little people care about people having trouble with this. Now I will make it my mission to bombard this thread with questions regarding this error code until I get a proper response on what it means, although it's sad that I even have to do this.


It writes in this user's guide


----------



## stevester118

mito1172 said:


> It writes in this user's guide


Yes I know that, that doesn't help me though.


----------



## mito1172

stevester118 said:


> Yes I know that, that doesn't help me though.


I understand


----------



## Ramad

stevester118 said:


> Anyone know what the error code 7A means? Can't find a solid description of what exactly it is but it normally occurs when I turn on my PC or wake it up from sleep. It's a random occurrence and I usually can get past it by force restarting the computer afterwards.


It means that the BIOS cannot register one or several of the components on the motherboard such as a RAM stick, the chipset, a memory controller...etc. Could very well be a an incorrect setting or a low voltage such as SOC. This is easy to find out by dropping RAM speed and/or CPU speed and observe if this issue is still present, if not then you know what it is.


----------



## Fanu

"We spoke with AMD representatives, who confirmed that 300- and 400-series AM4 motherboards can support PCIe 4.0. AMD will not lock the out feature, instead it will be up to motherboard vendors to validate and qualify the faster standard on its motherboards on a case-by-case basis. "

what are the odds of ASUS givings us PCIe 4.0 support on x370 motherboards ? if they cheap out and only offer it on x470 boards this will be the last asus board I buy lol


----------



## Ponder

So using a g.skill 3200cl14 rgd kit and C6E and R5 2600, I can't seem to get "gear down mode" disabled to be stable on memtest. Using Dram Calc 'safe' settings it is stable. Using safe settings + GDM disabled errors out. Using 'fast' settings (with only GDM enabled) is stable. But any combination with GDM-disable (dozens tested so far) fails out almost immediately in memtest. Am I missing something obvious?


----------



## shpeki

What is the safest voltage for 24/7 for G.SKILL Flare X DDR4-3200Mhz C14 16GB, 1.4v?


----------



## wingman99

shpeki said:


> What is the safest voltage for 24/7 for G.SKILL Flare X DDR4-3200Mhz C14 16GB, 1.4v?


1.35v is the safest and 1.4v is fine.


----------



## mito1172

shpeki said:


> What is the safest voltage for 24/7 for G.SKILL Flare X DDR4-3200Mhz C14 16GB, 1.4v?


3200Mhz 1.35v good 3466Mhz 1.4v good


----------



## Dave001

The people that are running b die memory at 3466mhz or above, how do you go running prime95's blend test?

I'm running G.Skill Flare X F4-3200C14D-16GFX @ 1.45V on a CH6 extreme with a Ryzen 2700 (at stock while testing memory) anything above 3333mhz, has errors under Prime95 blend.

Also anyone know why the bios is reporting 0.065v for VDDP Voltage, it stays the same even when manually set?


----------



## Amir007

BUFUMAN said:


> for all who have the same issue with uefi 6401 and RAM Clock. this is my setting atm and boots perfect with 3333Mhz.
> 
> Used RAM> G.SKILL F4-3200C14-GTZ (2x8GB)


This is the reason why I asked which memory slots are recommended for 2 sticks. I already knew the manual lists 2&4 and that's what I'm doing, but just wanted to be 100% sure. Here you can see BUFAMAN is using slot #1-3, but he's not the only one because almost everyone that posted cpu-z screen shots I see Slot #1. I wonder if there's really a difference or not now.


----------



## Amir007

Dave001 said:


> The people that are running b die memory at 3466mhz or above, how do you go running prime95's blend test?
> 
> I'm running G.Skill Flare X F4-3200C14D-16GFX @ 1.45V on a CH6 extreme with a Ryzen 2700 (at stock while testing memory) anything above 3333mhz, has errors under Prime95 blend.
> 
> Also anyone know why the bios is reporting 0.065v for VDDP Voltage, it stays the same even when manually set?


I have the same sticks and they are guarantee to be 100% stable @3200MHz, and anything over gets shady for me as well so don't bother pushing them pass 3200Mhz


----------



## looncraz

Fanu said:


> "We spoke with AMD representatives, who confirmed that 300- and 400-series AM4 motherboards can support PCIe 4.0. AMD will not lock the out feature, instead it will be up to motherboard vendors to validate and qualify the faster standard on its motherboards on a case-by-case basis. "
> 
> what are the odds of ASUS givings us PCIe 4.0 support on x370 motherboards ? if they cheap out and only offer it on x470 boards this will be the last asus board I buy lol


I won't hold Asus to the fire over PCI-e 4.0 support - there's no way they could have known such a thing would happen on AM4 and putting the effort into validating their older boards for it isn't exactly simple. I would, however, appreciate having a toggle to test ourselves per link - even if the default is 3.0.

The reality is that there aren't PCI-e 4.0 consumer devices at this time, so it will be a good while before it's even the slightest issue.


----------



## bavarianblessed

Dave001 said:


> The people that are running b die memory at 3466mhz or above, how do you go running prime95's blend test?
> 
> I'm running G.Skill Flare X F4-3200C14D-16GFX @ 1.45V on a CH6 extreme with a Ryzen 2700 (at stock while testing memory) anything above 3333mhz, has errors under Prime95 blend.
> 
> Also anyone know why the bios is reporting 0.065v for VDDP Voltage, it stays the same even when manually set?


I've never been able to get my RAM above 3200 unless I give the CPU vcore a bump. Currently I'm running my RAM at 3600 (B-die) but I'm giving my 1600X 1.44v to stay stable at 4GHz. If I lower the CPU clock and start backing the voltage down I lose memory stability so I figured if I have to use that voltage to keep higher memory clocks stable I might as well keep the CPU clocked up as well.


----------



## Fanu

Dave001 said:


> The people that are running b die memory at 3466mhz or above, how do you go running prime95's blend test?
> 
> I'm running G.Skill Flare X F4-3200C14D-16GFX @ 1.45V on a CH6 extreme with a Ryzen 2700 (at stock while testing memory) anything above 3333mhz, has errors under Prime95 blend.


I have C6E and similar ram to yours (also 3200C14 b-die by gskill) - highest I can go is 3466MHz - this is with fast timings provided by ryzen calc

but I also have -0.1V CPU vcore offset set, and I have to lower that to -0.09 if I want to run my RAM at 3466MHz fully stable - so I run it at 3333MHz (14-14-14-14-28, 1T) with -0.1V CPU offset (I doubt there is much performance improvement going 133MHz higher to 3466MHz, and this gives me a cooler CPU overall)

so if you have issues running 3466MHz, make sure you bump CPU and SOC voltage a little bit higher and see how that goes

I expected easier memory OCing out of C6E - considering I have b-die ram and this motherboard was released 5+ months after C6H


----------



## BUFUMAN

The new uefi needs definitely some values to boot higher RAM Clocks. I couldn't even boot with a little change.

Thx to Raj, he told me that there are some changes. So if you are on new uefi with ram issues try my rtt values. I will post my last settings later.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BUFUMAN

BUFUMAN said:


> The new uefi needs definitely some values to boot higher RAM Clocks. I couldn't even boot with a little change.
> 
> Thx to Raj, he told me that there are some changes. So if you are on new uefi with ram issues try my rtt values. I will post my last settings later.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



My Settings.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Amir007 said:


> This is the reason why I asked which memory slots are recommended for 2 sticks. I already knew the manual lists 2&4 and that's what I'm doing, but just wanted to be 100% sure. Here you can see BUFAMAN is using slot #1-3, but he's not the only one because almost everyone that posted cpu-z screen shots I see Slot #1. I wonder if there's really a difference or not now.


hmm just checked the manual. I thought i was using A1 and B1....

will change it today.


----------



## Ponder

Fanu & BUFUMAN - I notice you both have GearDownMode disabled, did either of you have any difficulty finding stable settings with that disabled? Does it require a large bump in DRAM voltage?


----------



## Fanu

Ponder said:


> Fanu & BUFUMAN - I notice you both have GearDownMode disabled, did either of you have any difficulty finding stable settings with that disabled? Does it require a large bump in DRAM voltage?


I keep DRAM voltage at 1.4V

I read that DDR4 has no problems even with 1.5V (up to 1.55V?), so 1.4V is conservative in comparison


----------



## BUFUMAN

as i read its safe up to 1,45v.
i allways used geardown disabled. my max. Ram voltage was 1,395 > Board reads out 1,44V (i dont belive it anymore). I just did a test now with 1,365V without any issues. Check the Pictures from my post. i used the recommended settings for CPU/RAM for a long time now. i was long time on 3333mhz (rockstable). I will try to get there again

just set RAM Voltage and your timmings. Take the rest of the picture below.

I only used offset for my cpu, rest is allmost on auto.

BTW: i would recommend to set the values in steps for system boot. dont set to many options and boot, take your time. 
i had wired issues with booting ram clock higher than 2666mhz with latest uefi. 
I had to use the default settings after a sucsessfully boot, read the default values out with RyzenTimingChecker 1.05. Used this values for manual set after that i could boot without any issues @higher RAM Clocks....

i allways set up Mem Over Clock Fail Count [4] and try first Cmd2T [1T] > after a boot 
Gear Down Mode [Disabled] > after a boot 
Power Down Enable [Disabled] >after a boot 
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28] >after a boot 

the next 4 or 5 subtimmings.


----------



## VicsPC

Fanu said:


> I keep DRAM voltage at 1.4V
> 
> I read that DDR4 has no problems even with 1.5V (up to 1.55V?), so 1.4V is conservative in comparison


I ran 1.45v on my corsair 3200mhz when i went from 16-18 to 14-15 timings and it had no issues, was perfectly stable as well. As long as it runs cool you won't have any stability issues. Right now on my CVIIWIFI i run it at 1.4v just to get that extra bit of security and stability, hasn't been a problem.


----------



## shpeki

wingman99 said:


> 1.35v is the safest and 1.4v is fine.


Thank you,I meant the safest voltage for 24/7, not in general. I guess my question wasn't clear enough. 
And another question. My OC on 2600 currently is 4250 MHz @ Vcore 1.36V. For 4300 MHz I can't stabilize it even on 1.39 V. I guess this is the maximum OC for 2600 but just to ask: what is safest Vcore for 24/7, 1.37 V or more?


----------



## Ponder

BUFUMAN said:


> as i read its safe up to 1,45v. ...


Thanks I'll give this process a go. I don't seem to have trouble booting, loading windows, running benchmarks even - but memtest86/HCI will find errors almost immediately.


----------



## mito1172

ram I know for years A2 B2


----------



## BUFUMAN

yeah i missed something after the RMA  it was in the correct slots before...


----------



## Amir007

mito1172 said:


> ram I know for years A2 B2


In your Sig - I see 3466Mhz CL 14? 100% stable? No smiley bsod? What Bios version? Screen shots of your memory timings/config? Please share


----------



## Ultimvtum

Amir007 said:


> In your Sig - I see 3466Mhz CL 14? 100% stable? No smiley bsod? What Bios version? Screen shots of your memory timings/config? Please share


Check the page before this one.
He JUST shared all of his settings / timings / etc


----------



## mito1172

Amir007 said:


> In your Sig - I see 3466Mhz CL 14? 100% stable? No smiley bsod? What Bios version? Screen shots of your memory timings/config? Please share


I just did the CNEBECH test did not do another. No problem in the game. No blue screen. bios 6401


----------



## Plissken

Again a new chipset driver appeared on the Asus download page dated 2019/01/15 ( Version 18.40.02 ) but it gives an error during extraction (usbfilter.sys file). Can you confirm?

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/03CHIPSET/DRV_Chipset_AMD_TP_W10_64_VER184002_20181226R.zip


----------



## MishelLngelo

Plissken said:


> Again a new chipset driver appeared on the Asus download page dated 2019/01/15 ( Version 18.40.02 ) but it gives an error during extraction (usbfilter.sys file). Can you confirm?
> 
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/03CHIPSET/DRV_Chipset_AMD_TP_W10_64_VER184002_20181226R.zip


Can't find anything about it but yes there's an error while unziping it.


----------



## Lermite

Push the RAM to its highest frequency and tightest timings, every RAM related settings have to be set properly, especially the impedances: ProcODT, Rtt... and CadBus...

My 1700's IMC is pretty lazy but I took the time to find the optimal value of every settings and now, my RAM runs fine at 3487 Mhz with pretty nice timings.

Finally, apart the timings, starting from the default (Auto) values, I mainly had to set RttNom to RZQ/4 and VDDP to 0,81V but all the optimal values may be different on another rig.


----------



## mito1172

Plissken said:


> Again a new chipset driver appeared on the Asus download page dated 2019/01/15 ( Version 18.40.02 ) but it gives an error during extraction (usbfilter.sys file). Can you confirm?
> 
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/03CHIPSET/DRV_Chipset_AMD_TP_W10_64_VER184002_20181226R.zip




7zip takes off. 18.12.2 graphics cards established.


----------



## voxson5

The Sandman said:


> If you're looking to OC them Flair-X this is what I'm running at 3466MHz c14. (2700x though)
> 
> HCI Memtest 7 hr stable among others.
> Bios text file below if interested.


OMG thank you!

I have spent weeks trying to get any kind of stability from my 1700 / Flare X / C6H under 6401. Your settings are plug and play, >140% HCI memtest and counting.

If you could be so kind, what is your testing methodology? 

I spent a long time trying through the calc, but had no luck at all.


----------



## Amir007

mito1172 said:


> I just did the CNEBECH test did not do another. No problem in the game. No blue screen. bios 6401


Thanks for sharing...I'm going to have to update the bios to v6401 first before I attempt this. According to the screen shots, it looks like you are using 1.45v on ram, correct?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

100% Stable 4x8GB

DDR4 = 1.395v
SOC = Auto

VTT DDR = Auto
Boot = 1.45v
VDDP Vlt = 975
VPP = 2.55
PLL = 1.79v
CLDO_VDDP = 855

Nom/WR/Park = Dis/OFF/Auto

Interleaving size 1KB
Mem. Inter = Socket
Hash = Disable
===


----------



## Fanu

The Sandman said:


> If you're looking to OC them Flair-X this is what I'm running at 3466MHz c14. (2700x though)
> 
> HCI Memtest 7 hr stable among others.
> Bios text file below if interested.


I see you have + CPU voltage offset set at auto

why at + and not -, and what are your CPU temps/voltages/clocks during CPU intensive tasks?

I run my CPU at -0.1V offset, which means voltage doesnt go over 1.45V and CPU temps in games like total war dont go over 74C (usually around 64C with spikes up to 74C) but that also means I cant OC my RAM to 3466 (I can with -0.09V CPU offset)


----------



## mito1172

Amir007 said:


> Thanks for sharing...I'm going to have to update the bios to v6401 first before I attempt this. According to the screen shots, it looks like you are using 1.45v on ram, correct?


ram voltage 1.4 actually but hwinfo sometimes show different. ram vboot voltage auto


----------



## The Sandman

Fanu said:


> I see you have + CPU voltage offset set at auto
> 
> why at + and not -, and what are your CPU temps/voltages/clocks during CPU intensive tasks?
> 
> I run my CPU at -0.1V offset, which means voltage doesnt go over 1.45V and CPU temps in games like total war dont go over 74C (usually around 64C with spikes up to 74C) but that also means I cant OC my RAM to 3466 (I can with -0.09V CPU offset)


Iirc back at release it was recommended to start (at least) with + Auto on PE3 and PE4 was a +.5? It's been too long tbh.
+ has worked so well for me I still haven't gotten around to trying "-". 

Idles 2,128MHz, all cores under stress constant 4.2GHz (notice freq does not drop below attach) and single/multi to 4350MHz.

Custom P95 w90% memory after 5 hrs average SV12 = 1.256v and average Tdie = 57.2c
Custom IBT AVX 13350MB memory (90%) after 40 minutes average SV12 =1.262v and average Tdie = 57.5c


----------



## The Sandman

voxson5 said:


> OMG thank you!
> 
> I have spent weeks trying to get any kind of stability from my 1700 / Flare X / C6H under 6401. Your settings are plug and play, >140% HCI memtest and counting.
> 
> If you could be so kind, what is your testing methodology?
> 
> I spent a long time trying through the calc, but had no luck at all.



These settings are from the RDC 3466 Fast for Flare-x.
It took me a very long time as well (weeks) to find the balance point lol.
Heck of a battle against inconsistency in passing tests after reboot/cold boot early on until this.

1/2 to 1 hr HCI or Ramtest.
IBT AVX till passes min 10 runs w/90% mem.
Prime95 2 - 4 hrs both Blend and Custom w/90% mem.
10 rounds Y-Cruncher (approx 2.5 hrs)
6 - 8 hr HCI and same for Ramtest
24 hrs Prime95


----------



## voxson5

The Sandman said:


> These settings are from the RDC 3466 Fast for Flare-x.
> It took me a very long time as well (weeks) to find the balance point lol.
> Heck of a battle against inconsistency in passing tests after reboot/cold boot early on until this.
> 
> 1/2 to 1 hr HCI or Ramtest.
> IBT AVX till passes min 10 runs w/90% mem.
> Prime95 2 - 4 hrs both Blend and Custom w/90% mem.
> 10 rounds Y-Cruncher (approx 2.5 hrs)
> 6 - 8 hr HCI and same for Ramtest
> 24 hrs Prime95


Very much appreciated!

I guess it is just user error on my part? I really dont know why I had so many errors.

But speaking of errors, I got your settings HCI stable but at 3533 with a bit more SoC & vDimm, which was flawless - right up until I cold booted and then it was just garbage within seconds and no amount of dicking about would save it.

But back to 3466, > 3200% in HCI seems pretty solid


----------



## bottlefedchaney

The Sandman said:


> Iirc back at release it was recommended to start (at least) with + Auto on PE3 and PE4 was a +.5? It's been too long tbh.
> + has worked so well for me I still haven't gotten around to trying "-".
> 
> Idles 2,128MHz, all cores under stress constant 4.2GHz (notice freq does not drop below attach) and single/multi to 4350MHz.
> 
> Custom P95 w90% memory after 5 hrs average SV12 = 1.256v and average Tdie = 57.2c
> Custom IBT AVX 13350MB memory (90%) after 40 minutes average SV12 =1.262v and average Tdie = 57.5c


You and I have a lot of the same setup, I cant get mine to down clock on pe3 or pe4. I'm missing something... do I need to force c state enable?


----------



## Fanu

anyone knows if these settings are safe to use - sorry for the ****ty screenshots, its under the VRM settings (where LLC is located)

should I keep switching frequency at 500Hz and keep phase response at extremes?


----------



## Neoony

MishelLngelo said:


> Can't find anything about it but yes there's an error while unziping it.


Funny it seems they removed their previous version and replaced with this one.
Guess they decided to just break it xD


----------



## Naeem

Neoony said:


> Funny it seems they removed their previous version and replaced with this one.
> Guess they decided to just break it xD


You can always download it from here

https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370


----------



## LicSqualo

Naeem said:


> You can always download it from here
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370


Nope, the version is different: 
AMD site is 18.10.1810 
ASUS site is 18.40.02
And until now the zip file is corrupted also for me. Strange MITO has downloaded it without problems...

Well, Asus have now the correct file


----------



## Lermite

LicSqualo said:


> Nope, the version is different:
> AMD site is 18.10.1810
> ASUS site is 18.40.02
> And until now the zip file is corrupted also for me. Strange MITO has downloaded it without problems...
> 
> Well, Asus have now the correct file


This .zip file is named 18.40 but if I try to install it, it displays:
Actually installed: 18.8.2
Local driver (the one to be installed): 17.12
?!?


----------



## Neoony

Naeem said:


> You can always download it from here
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370


Just saying...
I dont use the ASUS one as it usually just looks like a cut down version of AMD for the specific MB and win. (+bloat)



LicSqualo said:


> Nope, the version is different:
> AMD site is 18.10.1810
> ASUS site is 18.40.02
> And until now the zip file is corrupted also for me. Strange MITO has downloaded it without problems...
> 
> Well, Asus have now the correct file


I dont think they actually use the same versioning.
I will probably check later if there are any differences.



Lermite said:


> This .zip file is named 18.40 but if I try to install it, it displays:
> Actually installed: 18.8.2
> Local driver (the one to be installed): 17.12
> ?!?


Think the 18.40 is just a version of the package from ASUS. The drivers inside will have a different versioning.


----------



## Fanu

which settings do you use for the following:

CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
CPU Current Capability [130%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
CPU Voltage Frequency [300]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
Manual Adjustment [Ultra Fast]
CPU Power Thermal Control [130]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
VDDSOC Current Capability [120%]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
DRAM Current Capability [120%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.42000]
VTTDDR Voltage [0.71280]
VPP_MEM Voltage [2.50000]


I dont have a manual CPU OC, but I am relying on XFR2 and auto BIOS OC (which boosts all cores to 4.2GHz and single to 4.35GHz which is good enough for me) and my RAM is OCed to 3333CL14 - but I have no idea what to set settings listed above to

especially LLC level and power duty controls

Edit
I've tried searching this thread as I know there were extensive discussion on topic of LLC, but search mechanism is broken (no related posts are found)


----------



## Kildar

I think I finally have my GSkill 3200C14D-16GTZR stable at 3400 using 1usmus 3466 Fast Preset but with Geardown enabled and RttWr, RttPark and RttNom disabled.


----------



## Neoony

Lermite said:


> This .zip file is named 18.40 but if I try to install it, it displays:
> Actually installed: 18.8.2
> Local driver (the one to be installed): 17.12
> ?!?


Yeah, just checked and all the drivers included are identical version with the latest AMD chipset drivers. (Win10 64bit)
(some of them are placed in different folders in the driver package)

Some differences in the Apps folder:

Left - AMD Driver / Right - ASUS Driver









No idea whats "OEMAppProfiles" 

Also one difference xD
Any driver from Asus, when starting AsusSetup.exe it sends some data to a remote IP


----------



## Attitude

Hello, i don't know where else to ask so if this is inappropriate, please remove my post.
I'm using a B450-F Gaming mobo atm and i want to switch to a Crosshair VI Hero and i'm stuck on ram choosing.
That QVL list is old and not updated, all the rams posted there are way to expensive for me atm (the cl14 g.skill ones). I'm looking to get something with 3200MHz cl16 that will work with this board.
I saw there that the Corsair Vengeance LPX do work (vers 4.9, whatever that is).
Will those work for sure? Or if i get the Ripjaws V 3200 cl16, can i manually adjust the timings to get those speeds on this board?
Or can i get a recommendation on what "budget ram" will work with this board at 3200?
Thank for any help.


----------



## Ramad

Fanu said:


> which settings do you use for the following:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> CPU Current Capability [130%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> CPU Voltage Frequency [300]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
> Manual Adjustment [Ultra Fast]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [130]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [120%]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
> DRAM Current Capability [120%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.42000]
> VTTDDR Voltage [0.71280]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [2.50000]
> 
> 
> I dont have a manual CPU OC, but I am relying on XFR2 and auto BIOS OC (which boosts all cores to 4.2GHz and single to 4.35GHz which is good enough for me) and my RAM is OCed to 3333CL14 - but I have no idea what to set settings listed above to
> 
> especially LLC level and power duty controls
> 
> 
> Edit
> I've tried searching this thread as I know there were extensive discussion on topic of LLC, but search mechanism is broken (no related posts are found)


*CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 1]*
*CPU Current Capability [100%]* _(No present Ryzen will be able to use even 50% of the capability of these VRMs, that are rated at 8*40A*0.9 (90% efficiency) = 288A_
*CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]*
*CPU Voltage Frequency [400-500]* _(The higher the switching frequency the smother is the current delivery (less ripples), have tested all switching frequencies out there and found out that the CPU requires higher voltage at lower switching frequencies below 400KHz to remain stable. These mosfets can run 1.5 MHz as a maximum switching frequency, TI have used 500KHz (typical use) in the tests used to produce the data sheet, so 400KHz-500KHz is perfectly fine)_
*CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]*
*CPU Power Phase Control [Standard or Optimized are fine]* _(This is your call, you can use Power Phase Response as fast or ultra if you like)_
*CPU Power Thermal Control [120]* _(Leave this alone at 120 or even lower it if you can. This is shutdown temperature for the mosfets so they don't burn out IF they heat up)_
*VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 1]*
*VDDSOC Current Capability [100%]* _(Not even close to using 15% of it in worst case scenarios. 4*40A*0.9 = 144A for a CPU SOC that will never use more than 20A. It's capable of driving an APU but this motherboard have no display output, so 2 phases are plenty. Good work by ASUS using 4 phases for no logical reason and the user will pay the cost of it (ASUS, don't worry, we got you covered))_
*VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]*
*Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [400KHz-500KHz]*
*VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]*
*DRAM Current Capability [100%]* _(DDR4 does not pull much current)_
*DRAM Power Phase Control [Optimized]*
*DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]*
*Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [500KHz]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [Same as DRAM voltage]
VTTDDR Voltage [0.5 x DRAM voltage]
VPP_MEM Voltage [2.50000]*


----------



## The Sandman

voxson5 said:


> Very much appreciated!
> 
> I guess it is just user error on my part? I really dont know why I had so many errors.
> 
> But speaking of errors, I got your settings HCI stable but at 3533 with a bit more SoC & vDimm, which was flawless - right up until I cold booted and then it was just garbage within seconds and no amount of dicking about would save it.
> But back to 3466, > 3200% in HCI seems pretty solid


So far for me the gains aren't worth the PITA to pursue 3533MHz. Gen 2 is just too close.




bottlefedchaney said:


> You and I have a lot of the same setup, I cant get mine to down clock on pe3 or pe4. I'm missing something... do I need to force c state enable?


For me C States and everything in CBS is at default. I use Performance Power Plan with Minimum Processor State set to 20% (anything less than 40% is a must). With this said be sure to check where yours is at currently. I've had Win 10 change this without my knowledge. Have a look below at my Bios text file maybe you'll find something there.




Fanu said:


> which settings do you use for the following:
> 
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> CPU Current Capability [130%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> CPU Voltage Frequency [300]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
> Manual Adjustment [Ultra Fast]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [130]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [120%]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
> DRAM Current Capability [120%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [300]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.42000]
> VTTDDR Voltage [0.71280]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [2.50000]
> 
> 
> I dont have a manual CPU OC, but I am relying on XFR2 and auto BIOS OC (which boosts all cores to 4.2GHz and single to 4.35GHz which is good enough for me) and my RAM is OCed to 3333CL14 - but I have no idea what to set settings listed above to
> 
> especially LLC level and power duty controls


If you haven't already seen it my Bios text file is attached below if you wish to compare.



Ramad said:


> *CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 1]*
> *CPU Current Capability [100%]* _(No present Ryzen will be able to use even 50% of the capability of these VRMs, that are rated at 8*40A*0.9 (90% efficiency) = 288A_
> *CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]*
> *CPU Voltage Frequency [400-500]* _(The higher the switching frequency the smother is the current delivery (less ripples), have tested all switching frequencies out there and found out that the CPU requires higher voltage at lower switching frequencies below 400KHz to remain stable. These mosfets can run 1.5 MHz as a maximum switching frequency, TI have used 500KHz (typical use) in the tests used to produce the data sheet, so 400KHz-500KHz is perfectly fine)_
> *CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]*
> *CPU Power Phase Control [Standard or Optimized are fine]* _(This is your call, you can use Power Phase Response as fast or ultra if you like)_
> *CPU Power Thermal Control [120]* _(Leave this alone at 120 or even lower it if you can. This is shutdown temperature for the mosfets so they don't burn out IF they heat up)_
> *VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 1]*
> *VDDSOC Current Capability [100%]* _(Not even close to using 15% of it in worst case scenarios. 4*40A*0.9 = 144A for a CPU SOC that will never use more than 20A. It's capable of driving an APU but this motherboard have no display output, so 2 phases are plenty. Good work by ASUS using 4 phases for no logical reason and the user will pay the cost of it (ASUS, don't worry, we got you covered))_
> *VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]*
> *Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [400KHz-500KHz]*
> *DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]*
> *Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [500KHz]*


Question, I run switching freqs on manual, 300MHz after reading through the RDC notes and it claims this lowers "noise".
Any thoughts?
I'm curious as to what type of instability may show if these values are set too low.


----------



## voxson5

The Sandman said:


> So far for me the gains aren't worth the PITA to pursue 3533MHz. Gen 2 is just too close.


I revisited 3533 and got >2200% HCI stable, but still fiddling - have to wait until I finish work to see if any errors got spit out during today

FWIW, in BIOS: 3533 Memory speed, 1.106 vSoC, 1.45 vDimm, 0.719 VDDP, tRFC 282, all other settings as per your set up.

Interestingly, I can boot and stress test at 1.445 vDimm and 0.712 VDDP, but I end up with worse latency (69.3ns in AIDA vs 65.7ns), and I got a single error at 2263% when I checked this morning.

Sorry no SS as at work right now.


----------



## Ramad

The Sandman said:


> Question, I run switching freqs on manual, 300MHz after reading through the RDC notes and it claims this lowers "noise".
> Any thoughts?
> I'm curious as to what type of instability may show if these values are set too low.


It's correct that lower switching frequency produces lower noise, but we are talking about low values here because CSD87350 is capable of 1.5MHz switching frequency, running it at 500KHz is 1/3 of it's capability from default 300KHz means low noise increase. The mosfet (pulsing current) is the noise source but this noise "eliminated" by the very close inductor (current converted to continues stream). So the most noisy part is the distance between the mosfet and the inductor which is why the distance between the mosfet and the inductor must be as short as possible. Very little "extra" noise is produced by running at 500KHz compared to 300KHz, to answer your question.

I can only write about my experience with this motherboard and my overclocked CPU, I have experienced the CPU fail by decreasing switching frequency from 500KHz to 300KHz using the same voltage, and that is logical for me because lower switching frequency means more ripples, because the capacitors (acts like current batteries) are depleted at higher rate at lower switching frequency, or not charged as fast as required, in other words.


----------



## 1usmus

*CH6 288A? 144A SOC? * :doh: 

Conditions:

*0)* CSD87350 Continuous Drain Current Rjs (Note 1) Tс = 25°C - 40 A. Where Tc case temperature of mosfet. This is a laboratory condition (theoretical).

*1)* Mounting. Surface mounting to a board of 1 sq. Inch (2.54 cm x 2.54 cm) using 1 oz (28.3495 grams) Cu (copper) is important for us. We represent a square PCB with a side of 2.5 cm covered with a fairly thick layer of copper of 28 (!) grams, where copper plays the role of a radiator. On the one hand, the flow is efficiently removed, but the heat is not removed from the side of the mosfet, this area cannot be taken into account. And this without the presence of a number of other heating (!) elements such as chokes, other mosfets, etc. In reality, this condition is not met, respectively, the numbers will already be different.

*2)* Surface−mounted on FR4 board using the minimum recommended pad size. Continuous Drain Current Rja (Note 2) Ta = 25 ° C ~15 A, where Ta (Tambient) is the temperature of an environment of 25 degrees. We see "using the minimum recommended pad size" (here only the recommended width of the copper tracks to the terminals of the mosfets and everything) in real life? Also no.

*as a result, an ordinary user has about 120А for CPU and 60A for SOC*

To be honest, 70% of information on the forum is far from the truth ... i watch warnings and restrictions do not affect some users


----------



## Ramad

It would be nice if someone just grabbed the data sheet and understood what it says. I see that Buildzoid did and understood what it said. Using 90% is for being conservative because you may not be able to get all 40A from every mosfet in worst case scenarios, so 90% of 320A is 288A and 90% of 160A is 144A. Don't worry, we will teach you about VRMs as we did with DRAM.

TI CSD87350Q5D data sheet (screenshots attached): http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/csd87350q5d.pdf

ASUS Crosshair VI Hero X370 VRM Analysis with Buildzoid (screanshots attached):


----------



## 1usmus

*I explained everything in numbers .* You can not read?? :doh:

Or do you think that a piece of the document will make you a local hero? this document has absolutely everything I wrote

I advise you now to start exploring circuit design and power system design

remind you because of whom one famous person left OCN?


----------



## elmor

1usmus said:


> *CH6 288A? 144A SOC? * :doh:
> 
> Conditions:
> 
> *0)* CSD87350 Continuous Drain Current Rjs (Note 1) Tс = 25°C - 40 A. Where Tc case temperature of mosfet. This is a laboratory condition (theoretical).
> 
> *1)* Mounting. Surface mounting to a board of 1 sq. Inch (2.54 cm x 2.54 cm) using 1 oz (28.3495 grams) Cu (copper) is important for us. We represent a square PCB with a side of 2.5 cm covered with a fairly thick layer of copper of 28 (!) grams, where copper plays the role of a radiator. On the one hand, the flow is efficiently removed, but the heat is not removed from the side of the mosfet, this area cannot be taken into account. And this without the presence of a number of other heating (!) elements such as chokes, other mosfets, etc. In reality, this condition is not met, respectively, the numbers will already be different.
> 
> *2)* Surface−mounted on FR4 board using the minimum recommended pad size. Continuous Drain Current Rja (Note 2) Ta = 25 ° C ~15 A, where Ta (Tambient) is the temperature of an environment of 25 degrees. We see "using the minimum recommended pad size" (here only the recommended width of the copper tracks to the terminals of the mosfets and everything) in real life? Also no.
> 
> *as a result, an ordinary user has about 120А for CPU and 60A for SOC*
> 
> To be honest, 70% of information on the forum is far from the truth ... i watch warnings and restrictions do not affect some users



You're mostly right about this. Those numbers are the electrical design current, but under normal usage you'll be thermally limited.

0) Yes, that is not a real world case. It means that you somehow always keep the case of the MOSFET at 25*C, for example if you use the board with sub-ambient cooling.

1) The PCB space and copper thickness is important to consider. 1oz/ft^2 is not a lot, it's the standard PCB copper thickness and equates to about 35µm. Imperial units 

2) There are also things like thermal vias to keep in mind on multi-layer PCBs which help a lot with heat dissipation. The value you calculate for the CPU VRM at 120A is not far off the truth, but only if the user removes the VRM heatsink and has no airflow at all around the VRM area. In reality on the C6H, you can output about 250W (180A @ 1.4V) before the VRM thermal throttling kicks in.


----------



## 1usmus

elmor said:


> You're mostly right about this. Those numbers are the electrical design current, but under normal usage you'll be thermally limited.
> 
> 0) Yes, that is not a real world case. It means that you somehow always keep the case of the MOSFET at 25*C, for example if you use the board with sub-ambient cooling.
> 
> 1) The PCB space and copper thickness is important to consider. 1oz/ft^2 is not a lot, it's the standard PCB copper thickness and equates to about 35µm. Imperial units
> 
> 2) There are also things like thermal vias to keep in mind on multi-layer PCBs which help a lot with heat dissipation. The value you calculate for the CPU VRM at 120A is not far off the truth, but only if the user removes the VRM heatsink and has no airflow at all around the VRM area. In reality on the C6H, you can output about 250W (180A @ 1.4V).


I gave the calculation of the critical situation, which is written in the document ( Surface−mounted on FR4 board using the minimum recommended pad size + Tс =80°C) . I also rely on the fact that most users do not use water cooling for the video card and the temperature inside the case is much more than we can get on a laboratory bench. 

In the new motherboard (CH7), you increased the number of phases and published testing, in which the new power system had an advantage in temperature. You also changed mosfets. I think you did it for a reason 

180A is a beautiful number and it is far from 288 or 320, but in any case, this number was obtained using additional cooling, otherwise our power system should be relatively cool (in reality, our temperatures are not 40, not 50 and not 60 degrees in stress tests). 

The temperature in this case is an excellent indicator of how efficiently VRM designed and what margin of safety is available to the user. When my processor consumed 140A, the temperature of the case (mosfets) was around 75-80 degrees, provided that the open case and no additional cooling. This number is very close to what I posted above

I am grateful to you that you answered me


----------



## Ramad

@1usmus
Don't you have a calculator to fix, I read users of it have hard time even booting at your safe settings. 
Yes, 180A = 120A


@elmor
I was talking VRM capability and the same did Buildzoid in his CH6 VRM cover. The question is if CSD87350 can deliver 40A or not, no one uses 25C (Air temperature) to calculate VRM capability? Asking in another way, how much can CSD87350 deliver using liquid nitrogen, should be that ruled out now (thermal constrain removed) ?


----------



## 1usmus

I repeat once again, *I indicated all the numbers and conditions* , no clowns needed

You can run a stress test of the video card and processor (a prerequisite is a closed case without additional cooling of the VRM), CPU will consume 120-140A and look at the temperature (after 30 minutes, this is the second condition)

and the most important condition is video confirmation, it is 30 minutes of shooting the results, which are shown by *hwinfo* and pyrometer 
p.s. a spacious glass case will help make it easy


----------



## elmor

1usmus said:


> I gave the calculation of the critical situation, which is written in the document ( Surface−mounted on FR4 board using the minimum recommended pad size + Tс =80°C) . I also rely on the fact that most users do not use water cooling for the video card and the temperature inside the case is much more than we can get on a laboratory bench.
> 
> In the new motherboard (CH7), you increased the number of phases and published testing, in which the new power system had an advantage in temperature. You also changed mosfets. I think you did it for a reason
> 
> 180A is a beautiful number and it is far from 288 or 320, but in any case, this number was obtained using additional cooling, otherwise our power system should be relatively cool (in reality, our temperatures are not 40, not 50 and not 60 degrees in stress tests).
> 
> The temperature in this case is an excellent indicator of how efficiently VRM designed and what margin of safety is available to the user. When my processor consumed 140A, the temperature of the case (mosfets) was around 75-80 degrees, provided that the open case and no additional cooling. This number is very close to what I posted above
> 
> I am grateful to you that you answered me



Yes, your calculation is close enough without a heatsink. The primary reason for going up to 10x FETs for Vcore is that we realized 4x FETs for SOC was way overkill. We could therefore re-arrange the existing 12 FETs to 10+2 instead of 8+4. It's not because C6H was deemed to under-perform. But it's always nice with lower temperatures and more margin.



Ramad said:


> @elmor
> I was talking VRM capability and the same did Buildzoid in his CH6 VRM cover. The question is if CSD87350 can deliver 40A or not, no one uses 25C (Air temperature) to calculate VRM capability? Asking in another way, how much can CSD87350 deliver using liquid nitrogen, should be that ruled out now (thermal constrain removed) ?



It can deliver 40A as long as you can cool it. It can be difficult to calculate exactly how much it can manage in "typical scenarios", depending on what's available in the datasheet. Either way, any advertised value by the MOSFET manufacturer will always be a max theoretical value and not a typical use case. Just like CPU manufacturers advertise boost frequencies and not sustained values, or motherboard manufacturers advertising highest memory QVL with specific kits that won't work for the majority of users. Still, a part with a higher value will be better overall in most cases.

I didn't see any calculation in that video just 40A*8? In his later videos there's a bit more calculation and estimation of power loss. What's missing is still a realistic assumption about PCB and heatsink dissipation capabilities. 

A good place to start is the Junction-to-ambient thermal resistance in *C/W. This means how many *C that the MOSFET temperature (at the junction) will increase above ambient at a certain power loss, if it's just relying on dissipating this power by itself into the ambient. The PCB can help with this, essentially acting as a heatsink as 1usmus mentioned. Therefore there are two values listed, one with a "bad" PCB design and one with a "good" PCB design. The actual value on a motherboard is probably somewhere in the middle. With a multi-layer PCB and thermal vias, most likely the "good" PCB value is closer. If you want to calculate values with a heatsink, you'd use the Junction-to-case value and then add the thermal resistance values for the thermal pads and heatsink. It would result in a Junction-to-case-to-thermalpad-to-heatsink-to-ambient value.

Secondly take a look at the "Power Loss vs Output Current" graph (Figure 1 in the CSD87350 datasheet). Make sure the scenario is similar to yours, in this case it is with Vin=12V, Vgs=5V which are both standard on motherboards. Fsw is usually about 3-500 KHz and inductance 0.2-0.4µH. It's not the exact spec but we can use it, and Vout=1.3V is in line with what we'd use on Ryzen. Then you check the power loss at the output current you want to estimate the MOSFET temperature for and you've got everything you need.

Example:

Junction-to-ambient thermal resistance = 50*C/W (assumed to match a 6-layer PCB, without any heatsink or direct airflow)
Output current = 100A/8 (8 phase) = 12.5A/FET
Power loss = ~1.4W (according to Figure 1. Power Loss vs Output Current)

MOSFET junction temperature = 50*C/W * 1.4W = 70*C above ambient. Ambient temperature is assumed to be 25*C, so actual temperature = 95*C.


----------



## Ramad

elmor said:


> Yes, your calculation is close enough without a heatsink. The primary reason for going up to 10x FETs for Vcore is that we realized 4x FETs for SOC was way overkill. We could therefore re-arrange the existing 12 FETs to 10+2 instead of 8+4. It's not because C6H was deemed to under-perform. But it's always nice with lower temperatures and more margin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can deliver 40A as long as you can cool it. It can be difficult to calculate exactly how much it can manage in "typical scenarios", depending on what's available in the datasheet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, any advertised value by the MOSFET manufacturer will always be a max theoretical value and not a typical use case. Just like CPU manufacturers advertise boost frequencies and not sustained values, or motherboard manufacturers advertising highest memory QVL with specific kits that won't work for the majority of users. Still, a part with a higher value will be better overall in most cases.
> 
> I didn't see any calculation in that video just 40A*8? In his later videos there's a bit more calculation and estimation of power loss. What's missing is still a realistic assumption about PCB and heatsink dissipation capabilities.
> 
> A good place to start is the Junction-to-ambient thermal resistance in *C/W. This means how many *C that the MOSFET temperature (at the junction) will increase above ambient at a certain power loss, if it's just relying on dissipating this power by itself into the ambient. The PCB can help with this, essentially acting as a heatsink as 1usmus mentioned. Therefore there are two values listed, one with a "bad" PCB design and one with a "good" PCB design. The actual value on a motherboard is probably somewhere in the middle. With a multi-layer PCB and thermal vias, most likely the "good" PCB value is closer. If you want to calculate values with a heatsink, you'd use the Junction-to-case value and then add the thermal resistance values for the thermal pads and heatsink. It would result in a Junction-to-case-to-thermalpad-to-heatsink-to-ambient value.
> 
> Secondly take a look at the "Power Loss vs Output Current" graph (Figure 1 in the CSD87350 datasheet). Make sure the scenario is similar to yours, in this case it is with Vin=12V, Vgs=5V which are both standard on motherboards. Fsw is usually about 3-500 KHz and inductance 0.2-0.4µH. It's not the exact spec but we can use it, and Vout=1.3V is in line with what we'd use on Ryzen. Then you check the power loss at the output current you want to estimate the MOSFET temperature for and you've got everything you need.
> 
> Example:
> 
> Junction-to-ambient thermal resistance = 50*C/W (assumed to match a 6-layer PCB, without any heatsink or direct airflow)
> Output current = 100A/8 (8 phase) = 12.5A/FET
> Power loss = ~1.4W (according to Figure 1. Power Loss vs Output Current)
> 
> MOSFET junction temperature = 50*C/W * 1.4W = 70*C above ambient. Ambient temperature is assumed to be 25*C, so actual temperature = 95*C.


Thank you for the answer. The subject was VRMs capability, I wasn't talking typical running conditions nor Buildzoid did in his video. And we are not running our motherboards without VRMs heatsinks. 

Thanks again for the answer, I will keep provided calculation in mind.


----------



## 1usmus

elmor said:


> Yes, your calculation is close enough without a heatsink. The primary reason for going up to 10x FETs for Vcore is that we realized 4x FETs for SOC was way overkill. We could therefore re-arrange the existing 12 FETs to 10+2 instead of 8+4. It's not because C6H was deemed to under-perform. But it's always nice with lower temperatures and more margin.


For example, a scenario: a video card of 300 watts of heat and OC processor + 150-200 watts of heat ... do you think that a standard heatsink will significantly change the situation? (ambient temperature will be as high as 40-45 degrees).

+

I have a question about SOC CH7. Less phases means the resulting voltage will have a much higher ripple level. Doesn't this negatively affect the overclocking potential of the RAM? especially if we consider that there will be 4x FETs again in CH8


----------



## nick name

1usmus said:


> For example, a scenario: a video card of 300 watts of heat and OC processor + 150-200 watts of heat ... do you think that a standard heatsink will significantly change the situation? (ambient temperature will be as high as 40-45 degrees).
> 
> +
> 
> I have a question about SOC CH7. Less phases means the resulting voltage will have a much higher ripple level. Doesn't this negatively affect the overclocking potential of the RAM? especially if we consider that there will be 4x FETs again in CH8


Sorry this is off topic, but can you point me toward your 3733CL14 settings please?


----------



## 1usmus

nick name said:


> Sorry this is off topic, but can you point me toward your 3733CL14 settings please?


vdram 1.51
or tRFC 8 * tRC (352)
keep in mind that increased voltage will negatively affect the service life of capacitors (I already have one set of dead memory)



Spoiler















I will advise you to limit to 3533, this is already enough to get the best results in games and applications

vdram 1.43
*tRFC = 6 * tRC*



Spoiler


----------



## nick name

1usmus said:


> vdram 1.51
> or tRFC 8 * tRC (352)
> keep in mind that increased voltage will negatively affect the service life of capacitors (I already have one set of dead memory)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will advise you to limit to 3533, this is already enough to get the best results in games and applications
> 
> vdram 1.43
> *tRFC = 6 * tRC*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Hmmm I already run my b-die at 1.5V daily. Is that a bad idea?


----------



## mito1172

Ramad said:


> [MENTION=540936]



Hello. I decided to do your BIOS settings but I do not have these settings Performance Enhancer [Level 3 (OCR)]


----------



## Sbb Kbb

Ramad said:


> Thank you for the answer. The subject was VRMs capability, I wasn't talking typical running conditions nor Buildzoid did in his video. And we are not running our motherboards without VRMs heatsinks.
> 
> Thanks again for the answer, I will keep provided calculation in mind.


If you put E = mc2 in you avatar you will be an expert in relativity. Fu*k what Einstein seys


----------



## Ramad

Sbb Kbb said:


> If you put E = mc2 in you avatar you will be an expert in relativity. Fu*k what Einstein seys


No, but I know the difference between "Rated", "Capable" (the words I used originally) and what "Normal Operation Condition" means, and I wasn't talking about the later, until someone jumped in without understanding what I wrote about, then calling me "troll" and threatening with "permanent ban" (what a joke when a member threats with ban, but ask a mod to reveal what was edited out by that someone). 

I posted the CH6 cover by Buildzoid to show the double standard of this member and several other members, because when Buildzoid says "those VRMs are "rated" or "capable" of delivering 40A" then that's *OK*, but if I write it here then I'm *wrong*. I'm in the same boat as Buildzoid here, we can both be right or both of us are wrong. This is the readers call.

You sir have a nice day/evening.


----------



## mito1172

aida64 test ram and processor not stable.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

1usmus said:


> vdram 1.51
> or tRFC 8 * tRC (352)
> keep in mind that increased voltage will negatively affect the service life of capacitors (I already have one set of dead memory)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will advise you to limit to 3533, this is already enough to get the best results in games and applications
> 
> vdram 1.43
> *tRFC = 6 * tRC*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Yup, Totally agree 3466MHz or (like mine) 3500MHz CL14 4x8GB is more than enough for Gaming (BFV Multi sessions rock solid)
I find that my RAM likes low V
1.090-1.112v SOC (Auto in BIOS)
1.352-1.373v DRAM (1.395v in BIOS)

Temps are below 30deg 

==


----------



## panni

The Sandman said:


> If you're looking to OC them Flair-X this is what I'm running at 3466MHz c14. (2700x though)
> 
> HCI Memtest 7 hr stable among others.
> Bios text file below if interested.


Hey,

Thank you for your settings. I'm struggling to get my FlareX's stable on 3466 on BIOS 6401 after running 1602 for ages (with 3466 fast timings from RTC).

I've tried following your .txt file but noticed immediately that the settings differ massively from your Ryzen Timing Checker screenshot. Are you sure the .txt corresponds to the screenshot?
Timings, general settings and voltages are off.

The settings from your screenshot work well, those from your txt are unstable.

I'm running a Ryzen 1700 on default frequencies for testing.


----------



## The Sandman

panni said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thank you for your settings. I'm struggling to get my FlareX's stable on 3466 on BIOS 6401 after running 1602 for ages (with 3466 fast timings from RTC).
> 
> I've tried following your .txt file but noticed immediately that the settings differ massively from your Ryzen Timing Checker screenshot. Are you sure the .txt corresponds to the screenshot?
> Timings, general settings and voltages are off.
> 
> The settings from your screenshot work well, those from your txt are unstable.
> 
> I'm running a Ryzen 1700 on default frequencies for testing.


After CLOSELY checking dates and text files I did find one hidden text file (buried on thumb drive) that is the correct file. My bad completely.

After comparing the two files only changes where 
Dram volt 1.42v to 1.43v, 
VDDP .855 to .900 
and CLDO_VDDP 900 to 913. File attached below.

None of these would change what is displayed in RTC as these values are not represented in RTC. 
The SS/RTC is correct to the text file/s other than these three items above.

I do not understand what you think is off with "general settings and voltages" (text file timings are correct)
Can you explain? 

You do realize I run this on a 2700x correct? Gen 1 IMC is not the same. I also have a 1800x, I remember how it was.

The voltages your system will require are not the same as mine, every system is different. What I posted is for reference only and not meant to be stable on anyone else's system. 
At best maybe give you a starting point etc. 

Hope this helps! Need more help just post back.


----------



## sonaty96

HI is there anyone who has C6E agesa 1.0.0.6 updated?

My ram is intel xmp 3600 cl17 g.skill ram but this thing never go above 3200 cl14...

I tried a lot but never works above 3200....
I tried even 3466 cl18 1.4v but it doesn't work.

Then I tried to search about C6E many people are stuck on 3200 cl14 and never gets above it.

Of course I can boot my computer with 3466 cl14 but I'm meaning that I can't get stable ram timming above 3200.

testmem5 , HCI memtest I can't get through with ram timming which is above 3200.. 

plz help!!!


----------



## Fanu

sonaty96 said:


> HI is there anyone who has C6E agesa 1.0.0.6 updated?
> 
> My ram is intel xmp 3600 cl17 g.skill ram but this thing never go above 3200 cl14...
> 
> I tried a lot but never works above 3200....
> I tried even 3466 cl18 1.4v but it doesn't work.
> 
> Then I tried to search about C6E many people are stuck on 3200 cl14 and never gets above it.
> 
> Of course I can boot my computer with 3466 cl14 but I'm meaning that I can't get stable ram timming above 3200.
> 
> testmem5 , HCI memtest I can't get through with ram timming which is above 3200..
> 
> plz help!!!


I have C6E and G.Skill Trident Z F4-3200C14D-16GTZSK

before agesa 1006, max I could get was 3200 14-14-14-14-28 T1 (1.39V)

after installing agesa 1006, max is 3400 14-14-14-14-28 T1 (1.39V)

I am using fast timings from ryzen dram calculator (ss attached - just switch the frequency to 3400 in bios, dont leave it at 3333)

going to 3466 seems stable at first and even passes all benchmarks without issues, but games start crashing after a short while - I think that 3466 should be stable with safe timings preset from dram calc, but I like faster timings at slightly lower frequency


----------



## mito1172

panni said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thank you for your settings. I'm struggling to get my FlareX's stable on 3466 on BIOS 6401 after running 1602 for ages (with 3466 fast timings from RTC).
> 
> I've tried following your .txt file but noticed immediately that the settings differ massively from your Ryzen Timing Checker screenshot. Are you sure the .txt corresponds to the screenshot?
> Timings, general settings and voltages are off.
> 
> The settings from your screenshot work well, those from your txt are unstable.
> 
> I'm running a Ryzen 1700 on default frequencies for testing.


we don't have this setting anyway. Performance Enhancer [Level 3 (OC)]


----------



## Amir007

I still have yet to update to the latest BIOS to see if I can run my 16GB FlareX kit @3466 using the recommended settings some of you have provided. But, I've been thinking to purchase an additional 16GB kit for a total 32gb. Now, my concern is will it work using all 4 DIMM @3200MHz (atleast) with the latest bios? I know some of your folks are already running 32gb but how stable is it @3200MHz using timings 14-14-14-xx? If this is not possible, noway i'm downgrading my speed/timings but it would be lovely If i could add double my ram and keeping the same speed all across.

Another thing, I know before Intel/AMD began putting memory controllers on their CPU's, and if/when all 4 dimms were used, the latency would suffer. Is this still the case today?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Amir007 said:


> I still have yet to update to the latest BIOS to see if I can run my 16GB FlareX kit @3466 using the recommended settings some of you have provided. But, I've been thinking to purchase an additional 16GB kit for a total 32gb. Now, my concern is will it work using all 4 DIMM @3200MHz (atleast) with the latest bios? I know some of your folks are already running 32gb but how stable is it @3200MHz using timings 14-14-14-xx? If this is not possible, noway i'm downgrading my speed/timings but it would be lovely If i could add double my ram and keeping the same speed all across.
> 
> Another thing, I know before Intel/AMD began putting memory controllers on their CPU's, and if/when all 4 dimms were used, the latency would suffer. Is this still the case today?



Look up  4x8GB at 3500MHz CL14 GD 1.373v
-> https://www.overclock.net/forum/27824874-post39934.html


----------



## Attitude

Hello, guys, i want to upgrade to C6H from b450-f gaming. But i've read that PBO settings were removed in the bios. I don't really care about manual OC, i just want PBO to work properly and that i can set the voltage offset like i can with the b450.


----------



## The Sandman

Attitude said:


> Hello, guys, i want to upgrade to C6H from b450-f gaming. But i've read that PBO settings were removed in the bios. I don't really care about manual OC, i just want PBO to work properly and that i can set the voltage offset like i can with the b450.


 If you like PBO you'll love PE.
If you *must* have all the settings look here https://www.overclock.net/forum/27768068-post39652.html
The mod Bios brings back all settings plus others. 

I run a PE3 OC = constant 4200MHz all core @ 1.256v on P95 w/90% memory usage and single/multi core to 4350MHz with Auto Offset Vcore for my every day.


----------



## Yviena

The Sandman said:


> Attitude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, guys, i want to upgrade to C6H from b450-f gaming. But i've read that PBO settings were removed in the bios. I don't really care about manual OC, i just want PBO to work properly and that i can set the voltage offset like i can with the b450.
> 
> 
> 
> If you like PBO you'll love PE.
> If you *must* have all the settings look here https://www.overclock.net/forum/27768068-post39652.html
> The mod Bios brings back all settings plus others.
> 
> I run a PE3 OC = constant 4200MHz all core @ 1.256v on P95 w/90% memory usage and single/multi core to 4350MHz with Auto Offset Vcore for my every day.
Click to expand...

You must have a really good chip for 4.2 at that voltage, my 2700x require 1.379v to be stable at PE4 which corresponds to 4.2 all core.


----------



## neur0cide

Amir007 said:


> I still have yet to update to the latest BIOS to see if I can run my 16GB FlareX kit @3466 using the recommended settings some of you have provided. But, I've been thinking to purchase an additional 16GB kit for a total 32gb. Now, my concern is will it work using all 4 DIMM @*3200MHz* (atleast) with the latest bios? I know some of your folks are already running 32gb but how stable is it @*3200MHz* using timings 14-14-14-xx? If this is not possible, noway i'm downgrading my speed/timings but it would be lovely If i could add double my ram and keeping the same speed all across.
> 
> Another thing, I know before Intel/AMD began putting memory controllers on their CPU's, and if/when all 4 dimms were used, the latency would suffer. Is this still the case today?


 Latency won't suffer.
I can run 4x8GB B-die stable @3533-14-15-15-15. Thought I had it locked in @3600-14-15-15-15, but turned out it wasn't 100% stable in the end. I should have another go at it with all the new tweaks that have emerged since then.
How far you can go mainly depends on IC quality. I had some real duds among the B-die Flare X that I have tested. Some hardly managed 3333-14 in 1DPC mode, but if all of your 4 sticks are decent 3200-14-14 shouldn't pose a problem in 2DPC.


EDIT: I should add that the C6H with its T-Topology is particularily well suited for 2DPC setups.


----------



## Sentinela

I'd like to know if CVIE users has this small LED on CPU (there are 4 leds, bellow the START and RESET buttons) lit up, very dimmed (like a very dimmed orange color)...i have this on mine, but dont know why...


----------



## Dave001

Sentinela said:


> I'd like to know if CVIE users has this small LED on CPU (there are 4 leds, bellow the START and RESET buttons) lit up, very dimmed (like a very dimmed orange color)...i have this on mine, but dont know why...


Yes. it is the CPU LED, and it is dimly lit on my C6E also.


----------



## voxson5

The Sandman said:


> After CLOSELY checking dates and text files I did find one hidden text file (buried on thumb drive) that is the correct file. My bad completely.
> 
> After comparing the two files only changes where
> Dram volt 1.42v to 1.43v,
> VDDP .855 to .900
> and CLDO_VDDP 900 to 913. File attached below.
> 
> None of these would change what is displayed in RTC as these values are not represented in RTC.
> The SS/RTC is correct to the text file/s other than these three items above.
> 
> I do not understand what you think is off with "general settings and voltages" (text file timings are correct)
> Can you explain?
> 
> You do realize I run this on a 2700x correct? Gen 1 IMC is not the same. I also have a 1800x, I remember how it was.
> 
> The voltages your system will require are not the same as mine, every system is different. What I posted is for reference only and not meant to be stable on anyone else's system.
> At best maybe give you a starting point etc.
> 
> Hope this helps! Need more help just post back.


FWIW - Your settings were rock solid with my launch 1700, but I think I put 1.43vDimm, and had my own CPU oc & voltage dialed in (3.9 @ 1.34vCore)


----------



## Amir007

neur0cide said:


> Latency won't suffer.
> I can run 4x8GB B-die stable @3533-14-15-15-15. Thought I had it locked in @3600-14-15-15-15, but turned out it wasn't 100% stable in the end. I should have another go at it with all the new tweaks that have emerged since then.
> How far you can go mainly depends on IC quality. I had some real duds among the B-die Flare X that I have tested. Some hardly managed 3333-14 in 1DPC mode, but if all of your 4 sticks are decent 3200-14-14 shouldn't pose a problem in 2DPC.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I should add that the C6H with its T-Topology is particularily well suited for 2DPC setups.


I appreciate the input. Last night I placed an order for another 2x8GB Gskill FlareX @3200. So if I can run all 4 dimms at rated 3200Hhz and CL 14-14-14 Ill be a very happy camper. If not, i'll be shipping them back. I'm not planning to OC them beyond 3200mhz so what Dram voltage would you recommend I start at? Again, I want 14-14-14 on all 4 sticks. Thanks again!


----------



## Sentinela

Dave001 said:


> Yes. it is the CPU LED, and it is dimly lit on my C6E also.


Thx very much my friend, really appreciate the reply!!! Now i'm relieved lol


----------



## Damis

Hey guys,
I have set up 1.40v DRAM Voltage in BIOS, but in HWInfo it shows up 1.461v which seems way too high. So I checked ProbeIT points with a multimeter and got readings of 1.409v at idle and 1.415v at load. What should I trust? I can provide additional info (etc. BIOS settings) if necessary.

Note: CPU Load-line - Level 3 | VDDSOC Load line - Level 3


----------



## The Sandman

Damis said:


> Hey guys,
> I have set up 1.40v DRAM Voltage in BIOS, but in HWInfo it shows up 1.461v which seems way too high. So I checked ProbeIT points with a multimeter and got readings of 1.409v at idle and 1.415v at load. What should I trust? I can provide additional info (etc. BIOS settings) if necessary.
> 
> Note: CPU Load-line - Level 3 | VDDSOC Load line - Level 3


 Always trust what you enter into Bios. You now know why.
My mobo is just as bad, no big deal. I simply Offset voltage/s in HWInfo. For me -0.044v gets it closer.
If you look under F&Q you can learn more here https://www.overclock.net/forum/25903886-post1.html
Luckily I just posted this very same thing in another thread


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Damis said:


> Hey guys,
> I have set up 1.40v DRAM Voltage in BIOS, but in HWInfo it shows up 1.461v which seems way too high. So I checked ProbeIT points with a multimeter and got readings of 1.409v at idle and 1.415v at load. What should I trust? I can provide additional info (etc. BIOS settings) if necessary.
> 
> Note: CPU Load-line - Level 3 | VDDSOC Load line - Level 3



Mine does the same. Currently set to 1.365v and shows up 1.417v. It's just a readout error.




I'm pumped for 3rd gen ryzen. Who is sticking with the Crosshair VI?


----------



## neur0cide

Amir007 said:


> I'm not planning to OC them beyond 3200mhz so what Dram voltage would you recommend I start at? Again, I want 14-14-14 on all 4 sticks. Thanks again!


I'd start with 1.385v. SoC voltage a tad higher than with your 1DPC setup. procODT and Rtt values the same as you're used to.


----------



## bottlefedchaney

The Sandman said:


> So far for me the gains aren't worth the PITA to pursue 3533MHz. Gen 2 is just too close.
> 
> 
> 
> For me C States and everything in CBS is at default. I use Performance Power Plan with Minimum Processor State set to 20% (anything less than 40% is a must). With this said be sure to check where yours is at currently. I've had Win 10 change this without my knowledge. Have a look below at my Bios text file maybe you'll find something there.
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't already seen it my Bios text file is attached below if you wish to compare.
> 
> 
> Question, I run switching freqs on manual, 300MHz after reading through the RDC notes and it claims this lowers "noise".
> Any thoughts?
> I'm curious as to what type of instability may show if these values are set too low.


I tried all your settings and still didn’t have proper downclock or boost. 
I figured it out just now though, messing around. Mine will downclock on High Performance power profile processor min 20%/Max 100%, but it will not downclock/boost on balanced or Ryzen Balanced using the same min/max processor settings. This is just using PE3, it does fine in the other two modes under PE2.

You were one million times correct on PE3 being awesomesauce when boosting correctly, it is a monster! So much better than PBO. Anything I need to know before going PE4? I’m under 65deg under PE3.


----------



## Pilotasso

Sideways2k said:


> Mine does the same. Currently set to 1.365v and shows up 1.417v. It's just a readout error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pumped for 3rd gen ryzen. Who is sticking with the Crosshair VI?


I Hope I can keep it with Ryzen 3000, however ASUS has been quiet about its intentions to provide support and a BIOS update for that, same for PCI 4.0 capability on this board. We simply dont know.


----------



## The Sandman

bottlefedchaney said:


> I tried all your settings and still didn’t have proper downclock or boost.
> I figured it out just now though, messing around. Mine will downclock on High Performance power profile processor min 20%/Max 100%, but it will not downclock/boost on balanced or Ryzen Balanced using the same min/max processor settings. This is just using PE3, it does fine in the other two modes under PE2.
> 
> You were one million times correct on PE3 being awesomesauce when boosting correctly, it is a monster! So much better than PBO. Anything I need to know before going PE4? I’m under 65deg under PE3.


 Have you tried adding a little bclk to PE3 yet? Mine requires +.0375v offset for PE3 + 102 (1.355v). Straight PE3 runs Vcore on Auto (1.256v). 

Not as nice voltage wise but performance sure does :buttkick:
Haven't spent a lot of time on PE4 as of yet. This 102 bclk has been a workout to stabilize so far but coming along nicely.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Pilotasso said:


> I Hope I can keep it with Ryzen 3000, however ASUS has been quiet about its intentions to provide support and a BIOS update for that, same for PCI 4.0 capability on this board. We simply dont know.



I'm sure they said in the past that it will be supported till 2020. No doubt just needs to be a new AGESA. No idea on the PCI-E 4 though. For what I use, PCI-E 3 is fine. Don't think a current GPU comes close to using all the bandwith. I just hope they have the update out before 3000 release. I intend to pre order as soon as it's available.


----------



## mito1172

3700x beautiful like


----------



## Naeem

unable to flash 6201 bios after i updated it to 6401 via usb anyone else had this issue ? it just keep blinking blue light and then show static blue light after 5 ish min on bios flashback button if i reset it boots into same old 6401 bios


----------



## mito1172

Naeem said:


> unable to flash 6201 bios after i updated it to 6401 via usb anyone else had this issue ? it just keep blinking blue light and then show static blue light after 5 ish min on bios flashback button if i reset it boots into same old 6401 bios


Have you changed the name of the bios?


----------



## Naeem

mito1172 said:


> Have you changed the name of the bios?


yes i have flashed bios so many times already 

anyway i flashed 6302 it took 5 min than i flash back to 6201 it worked


----------



## mito1172

Naeem said:


> yes i have flashed bios so many times already
> 
> anyway i flashed 6302 it took 5 min than i flash back to 6201 it worked


I understand. I hope someone knows


----------



## panni

The Sandman said:


> After CLOSELY checking dates and text files I did find one hidden text file (buried on thumb drive) that is the correct file. My bad completely.
> 
> After comparing the two files only changes where
> Dram volt 1.42v to 1.43v,
> VDDP .855 to .900
> and CLDO_VDDP 900 to 913. File attached below.
> 
> None of these would change what is displayed in RTC as these values are not represented in RTC.
> The SS/RTC is correct to the text file/s other than these three items above.
> 
> I do not understand what you think is off with "general settings and voltages" (text file timings are correct)
> Can you explain?
> 
> You do realize I run this on a 2700x correct? Gen 1 IMC is not the same. I also have a 1800x, I remember how it was.
> 
> The voltages your system will require are not the same as mine, every system is different. What I posted is for reference only and not meant to be stable on anyone else's system.
> At best maybe give you a starting point etc.
> 
> Hope this helps! Need more help just post back.


Thank you for the explanation. I figured it out eventually. 
Somehow just using your settings from the screenshot my FlareX is rock stable even when setting the settings not shown in your screenshot to auto. ASUS must've finetuned the subtimings/settings massively compared to 1602, because back then I absolutely had to fill everything Ryzen DRAM Calculator told me.


----------



## Dave001

Is there a secret to get Q-Fans Smoothing Up/Down Control setting to work, no matter what I set it to, the fans ramp up and down instantly.


----------



## abso

Stupid question, does it matter which of the two PCIe 3.0 Slots I use for my graphicscard? Do I have to change any settings if I want to use the 2nd slot for example or does it impact performance? My NH-D15 is huge and it would make switching cards easier if I could use the 2nd slot.


----------



## finalheaven

abso said:


> Stupid question, does it matter which of the two PCIe 3.0 Slots I use for my graphicscard? Do I have to change any settings if I want to use the 2nd slot for example or does it impact performance? My NH-D15 is huge and it would make switching cards easier if I could use the 2nd slot.


Second PCIe is limited to x8, while the first can do x16.


----------



## alek321

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Yup, Totally agree 3466MHz or (like mine) 3500MHz CL14 4x8GB is more than enough for Gaming (BFV Multi sessions rock solid)
> I find that my RAM likes low V
> 1.090-1.112v SOC (Auto in BIOS)
> 1.352-1.373v DRAM (1.395v in BIOS)
> 
> Temps are below 30deg
> 
> ==


 https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=250890&thumb=1 



Naeem said:


> yes i have flashed bios so many times already


try to roll back on this instruction. https://forums.overclockers.ru/viewtopic.php?p=15345464#p15345464
there is nothing complicated. do boot stick as in the picture and copy the files to it from here https://drive.google.com/open?id=1OHB-xGBEiF7fosZUo5LHQUaVZpPxspqj .https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=250906&thumb=1
the flash drive will get the EFI folder and the boot folder with the files in it . there-in the boot folder copy the necessary BIOS file .cap
you are loaded from a flash drive as on the picture 456 and at once press ESC, you find in the list a flash drive, for example as there-fs3. https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=250908&thumb=1 
then


Code:


fs3[B]:[/B]
 cd EFI  
cd BOOT  
ls

displays a list of files in the folder boot. farther


Code:


Afuefix64 6201.CAP /B /P /N /K /[B][U]X[/U] [/B]/CLRCFG

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=250910&thumb=1
it should work.


----------



## abso

finalheaven said:


> Second PCIe is limited to x8, while the first can do x16.


According to this data sheet it has 2x x16 Slots

https://geizhals.de/asus-rog-crosshair-vi-hero-90mb0sc0-m0eay0-a1582881.html

But when both are used at the same time only one can use 16x and the other 8x? Im not sure anymore how this works.


----------



## finalheaven

abso said:


> According to this data sheet it has 2x x16 Slots
> 
> https://geizhals.de/asus-rog-crosshair-vi-hero-90mb0sc0-m0eay0-a1582881.html
> 
> But when both are used at the same time only one can use 16x and the other 8x? Im not sure anymore how this works.


I don't know about that data sheet, but I looked at the manual itself.


----------



## mito1172

finalheaven said:


> I don't know about that data sheet, but I looked at the manual itself.


yes X16 and X8


----------



## Naeem

You can see soldered pins to figure out if its x16 pr x 8 or x4

this mobo as first slot is wired X16 next 2 are X8 and small ones are X4 you can run 

1 GPU in X 16
2X GPU in X8+X8

or any other comobi adding u to X16


----------



## Kildar

I have tried and tried and I cannot get my TRidentZ 3200CL14 stable at 3400??

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## voxson5

Kildar said:


> I have tried and tried and I cannot get my TRidentZ 3200CL14 stable at 3400??
> 
> Anyone got any ideas?


Have you tried Sandman's timings & setup from a few pages ago? (its for 3466 btw)


----------



## Mircosfot

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe ein Problem mit dem aufspielen eines neuen BIOS. Wenn ich USB auswähle und mit Enter bestätige passiert nichts. Das selbe ebenso via Internet. Er lädt es zu 99% herunter aber dann passiert nichts. Jetzt habe ich die Sorge, dass wenn ich per USB Flash update, er ebenso einen Fehler bekommt und somit das Board unbrauchbar wird.

Aktuelles BIOS(C6H): 3008
Möchte aufspielen: 6401

Bios wurde natürlich unbenannt in C6H.CAP

Was habe ich alles schon ausprobiert? Werkseinstellungen geladen und es dann nochmal versucht=> selbe Fehler!


----------



## Krisztias

Mircosfot said:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich habe ein Problem mit dem aufspielen eines neuen BIOS. Wenn ich USB auswähle und mit Enter bestätige passiert nichts. Das selbe ebenso via Internet. Er lädt es zu 99% herunter aber dann passiert nichts. Jetzt habe ich die Sorge, dass wenn ich per USB Flash update, er ebenso einen Fehler bekommt und somit das Board unbrauchbar wird.
> 
> Aktuelles BIOS(C6H): 3008
> Möchte aufspielen: 6401
> 
> Bios wurde natürlich unbenannt in C6H.CAP
> 
> Was habe ich alles schon ausprobiert? Werkseinstellungen geladen und es dann nochmal versucht=> selbe Fehler!


You need a pendrive formatted to FAT32, then copy the C6H.CAP on it than use BIOS flashback.

OR

https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...yzen-bios-mods-how-update-bios-correctly.html


----------



## Mircosfot

Krisztias said:


> You need a pendrive formatted to FAT32, then copy the C6H.CAP on it than use BIOS flashback.
> 
> OR
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...yzen-bios-mods-how-update-bios-correctly.html


Ich habe es ausprobiert. Wenn ich die Flashback- Variante nutze und so vorgehe wie im Handbuch beschrieben dann blinkt der USB Flashback Knopf kurz und dann scheint das Licht durchgehend. Der USB Stick leuchtet auch nicht mehr. Der Fehler muss ich sein. Ich benenne Die Datei korrekt in
C6H.CAP um, richtig? Wenn ich jetzt im UEFI diese Datei auswähle steht dann folgendes dort: C6H.CAP.CAP, ist das so richtig? Oder soll ich die Datei einfach nur in C6H umbenennen?

Ich habe die C6H Variante ausprobiert, es geht ebenso nicht. Mein Board will kein neues BIOS


----------



## Naeem

Mircosfot said:


> Ich habe es ausprobiert. Wenn ich die Flashback- Variante nutze und so vorgehe wie im Handbuch beschrieben dann blinkt der USB Flashback Knopf kurz und dann scheint das Licht durchgehend. Der USB Stick leuchtet auch nicht mehr. Der Fehler muss ich sein. Ich benenne Die Datei korrekt in
> C6H.CAP um, richtig? Wenn ich jetzt im UEFI diese Datei auswähle steht dann folgendes dort: C6H.CAP.CAP, ist das so richtig? Oder soll ich die Datei einfach nur in C6H umbenennen?
> 
> Ich habe die C6H Variante ausprobiert, es geht ebenso nicht. Mein Board will kein neues BIOS





Make sure you have this unticked to see if file really is .CAP or you just making is C6H.CAP.CAP by letting this ticked it should be named (C6H.CAP ) nothing else


----------



## Kildar

voxson5 said:


> Have you tried Sandman's timings & setup from a few pages ago? (its for 3466 btw)


Thanks!!!

That got me to 3400 stable finally. 

3466 not so much.


----------



## Fanu

Kildar said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> That got me to 3400 stable finally.
> 
> 3466 not so much.


I cant get anything above 3400 (14-14-14-14-28, 1T) stable either (on C6E) - and we have the same memory kit (altho I'm running it at 1.39V and CPU with a -0.1V offset, so that doesnt help with OCing) 
previous to this new bios (6201) I couldnt get anything above 3333MHz stable so this is progress I guess

either way there should be minimal to zero performance improvements going over 3400MHz so its not a big issue


----------



## Naeem

need help overclocking the ram ,, i am at 3000mhz


----------



## boostedabarth

Naeem said:


> need help overclocking the ram ,, i am at 3000mhz



These look to be Hynix chips C16 so your mileage may vary. Yes I know the BIOS has improved but Hynix chips still cause issues.


----------



## hughjazz44

boostedabarth said:


> Naeem said:
> 
> 
> 
> need help overclocking the ram ,, i am at 3000mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These look to be Hynix chips C16 so your mileage may vary. Yes I know the BIOS has improved but Hynix chips still cause issues.
Click to expand...

I've had Samsung B die and Hynix chips both hit 3200MHz. Why does everyone still try to scare everyone away from Hynix RAM? Ryzen RAM compatibility isn't anywhere near as bad as people make it out to be.


----------



## maxrealliti

Naeem said:


> need help overclocking the ram ,, i am at 3000mhz


hello, you most likely have memory on hynix chips, just like me, my memory holds up to 3466, but optimally 3200 -3333, this is your screen. What are my parameters in BIOS: 1.395V, 3466 stable in synthetic tests and games but in some applications that i need are not stable, https://valid.x86.fr/1cnfa1 https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/12972013


----------



## BLUuuE

Naeem said:


> need help overclocking the ram ,, i am at 3000mhz


You won't get too far with 4 sticks of Hynix.


----------



## VicsPC

BLUuuE said:


> You won't get too far with 4 sticks of Hynix.


I had 2 sticks of Corsair C16 and got it down to C14 no problem, went from 16-18-36 to 14-15-34 fully stable, got 2000% on memtest, Hynix ram just loves more voltage, was using 1.45 no problem. I use 1.4v now on factory timing for better stability and haven't had a single problem. Oh and that was on a 1700x/c6 and 2700x/c7 combo not an issue on either.


----------



## Naeem

maxrealliti said:


> hello, you most likely have memory on hynix chips, just like me, my memory holds up to 3466, but optimally 3200 -3333, this is your screen. What are my parameters in BIOS: 1.395V, 3466 stable in synthetic tests and games but in some applications that i need are not stable, https://valid.x86.fr/1cnfa1 https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/12972013



Yes it's hynix ram bought before ryzen came out in market

is your ram 2 x 16gb or 4 x 8gb ? what is max rated speed on it 3000 or 3200 ?


----------



## maxrealliti

Naeem said:


> Yes it's hynix ram bought before ryzen came out in market
> 
> is your ram 2 x 16gb or 4 x 8gb ? what is max rated speed on it 3000 or 3200 ?


4х8 xmp 3200 16-18-18-38-56-1T timings are the same as you, I understand the profile only you have a frequency of 3000, I attached you a screen of timings that the voltage works for me right now, you can not change, the 3200 should start up and pass the tests above. The problem starts with the processor because the memory rises to 3466. The processor itself does not pull, I myself tried using the program that is recommended here on the forum https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...lator-ryzena-1-4-1-overclocking-dram-am4.html, but my timings on 3200-3333 I got overclocked on the bus and the motherboard automatized them.ABOVE 3200 DOES NOT HAVE TO TAKE ON THE FIRST GENERATION ON RYZEN OVER AT 4 GHz FREQUENCIES


----------



## Naeem

maxrealliti said:


> 4х8 xmp 3200 16-18-18-38-56-1T timings are the same as you, I understand the profile only you have a frequency of 3000, I attached you a screen of timings that the voltage works for me right now, you can not change, the 3200 should start up and pass the tests above. The problem starts with the processor because the memory rises to 3466. The processor itself does not pull




ok i will try your setting , mine never worked it boots up tp 3066 with newr bioses and gives error or crashes in game


----------



## MvGoater

*BIOS freezing*

Hi all, I was semi-stable for a while, but I decided to update my BIOS for the first time in a while. After hearing mostly good reviews of 6401 I decided to jump on it. I am not freezing in the BIOS any time I try to change settings. I managed to get through it by moving wuickly, but then I couldn't boot and got a 0d error hang before BIOS boot. I have a Ryzen 1700, CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 ( which i think are Hynix), 1 TB SSD, an old ass 290X GPU, and an 850 G2 PSU by Evga. Not sure what to do, should I just can this BIOS and go back to 6301? I can't seem to overclock at all right now anyway.


----------



## mito1172

MvGoater said:


> Hi all, I was semi-stable for a while, but I decided to update my BIOS for the first time in a while. After hearing mostly good reviews of 6401 I decided to jump on it. I am not freezing in the BIOS any time I try to change settings. I managed to get through it by moving wuickly, but then I couldn't boot and got a 0d error hang before BIOS boot. I have a Ryzen 1700, CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 ( which i think are Hynix), 1 TB SSD, an old ass 290X GPU, and an 850 G2 PSU by Evga. Not sure what to do, should I just can this BIOS and go back to 6301? I can't seem to overclock at all right now anyway.


yes make flashbeck


----------



## MvGoater

Welp, I tried 6302, 6201 and 6101 without any luck. Same stutters and freezes in the BIOS, but once I am to the desktop I can do an 8 hour overnight Realbench stress test session. As long as I don't touch the BIOS my system seems stable, but I used to have a stable 3.9 overclock with RAM at 3200 and 16-18-18-XX. No clue what BIOS that was anymore though. 

On the rare occasion I get any changes made, even just voltage changes, The system restarts to a black screen with an 8 error code and sometimes a blinking DRAM light. I suppose the next step would be to buy new RAM and swap it in with known Samsung B and give that a shot, though I don't really want to spend the money. DO you think if I talk to ASUS they would be any help? I know Elmor is gone now so I am thinking I will be S.O.L.


----------



## Kildar

With me it was an odd DRAM setting.

It was either CLDP or VDDP voltage.


----------



## MvGoater

I'll check that out tonight after work, Thanks!


----------



## Medusa666

Hello good people, 

Does anyone know if this board will support Ryzen 2? 

How well does a Ryzen+ 2xxx series CPU work? 

Thank you


----------



## BUFUMAN

Delete


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Medusa666 said:


> Hello good people,
> 
> Does anyone know if this board will support Ryzen 2?
> 
> How well does a Ryzen+ 2xxx series CPU work?
> 
> Thank you



Well, no one knows Ryzen2 specs let alone how it will run  But yes this board should run Ryzen2. I believe the board is supported until 2020


----------



## BUFUMAN

Oh i thought ryzen 2xxx.
Not zen2 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SaLSouL

f4 3200 C16GTZR Hynix C, 4x8GB 2x16gb kits same batch

after a year of tweaking the best I can get is 16-16-16-16-38-58-1T @1.4v @3200. SoC (auto) PE4 with -offset cpu voltage

no other timings were changed all auto


----------



## voxson5

Seems promising - did 3x back to back 1usmus cfg TM5 runs

(G.Skill F4-3200C14-8GFX / Flare X)


----------



## mito1172

voxson5 said:


> Seems promising - did 3x back to back 1usmus cfg TM5 runs
> 
> (G.Skill F4-3200C14-8GFX / Flare X)


Does it pass the AIDA64 test?


----------



## porschedrifter

Hey guys, so I finally got my hands on some 3866 b-die, Team-group Xtreem to be exact.
I'm having issues getting it stable over 3000 @ 16-16-16-38-56-360-1t @1.40v

Tried dram calc safe settings which was not stable, curious if anyone has some tips to get it closer to 3400 on a 1700x


I bought these to get ready for the new Ryzen gen 3 coming out so for now I'm just chilling on lower speeds


----------



## voxson5

mito1172 said:


> Does it pass the AIDA64 test?


Didn't test on Aida64, but there is some $&%#ery going on making it unstable after even warm boots, despite using exactly the same settings that were solid only 1 day before.

I cant quite explain it, but it is almost like there is some very slight shift of something between reboots, even with the same settings.

Eg - after taking that screenshot I rebooted to save the bios settings, went back to windows and the same test on the same setings failed almost straight away. This was a warm boot both times.

I dicked about with a lot of settings, following my spreadsheet, cold and warm boots, nada.

I started raising CLDO_VDDP by one point at a time, and gained most of the stability back at 853, repeatable on warm and cold boots. But ran out of time last night. I started at 850 for my previous testing.

Bit of a conundrum...


----------



## mito1172

voxson5 said:


> Didn't test on Aida64, but there is some $&%#ery going on making it unstable after even warm boots, despite using exactly the same settings that were solid only 1 day before.
> 
> I cant quite explain it, but it is almost like there is some very slight shift of something between reboots, even with the same settings.
> 
> Eg - after taking that screenshot I rebooted to save the bios settings, went back to windows and the same test on the same setings failed almost straight away. This was a warm boot both times.
> 
> I dicked about with a lot of settings, following my spreadsheet, cold and warm boots, nada.
> 
> I started raising CLDO_VDDP by one point at a time, and gained most of the stability back at 853, repeatable on warm and cold boots. But ran out of time last night. I started at 850 for my previous testing.
> 
> Bit of a conundrum...


these settings did not have an opening problem but failed the AIDA64 test. and the game was closing


----------



## sega4ever

I was wondering how do i use the stilt's memory timings on this board. do i just set tuner to default (or d.o.c.p), set the memory, and go into dram timings and pick a preset?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

sega4ever said:


> I was wondering how do i use the stilt's memory timings on this board. do i just set tuner to default (or d.o.c.p), set the memory, and go into dram timings and pick a preset?



You choose a preset in the DRAM timings section. I normally use manual in the XMP setting


----------



## Aretak

Dave001 said:


> Is there a secret to get Q-Fans Smoothing Up/Down Control setting to work, no matter what I set it to, the fans ramp up and down instantly.


That setting doesn't work on any Asus board that I've tried, Intel or AMD. If you install their bloated software suite and use Fan Xpert, the matching setting in that *does* function correctly. Asus' fan control options are a complete joke in general IMO. The budget MSI board that I had in my first Ryzen setup (X370 Gaming Pro) had far more advanced fan control at a BIOS level, including a functional ramp up/down setting (split too, so you could set them differently). Of course, MSI's glaring issue on AM4 is the lack of offset voltage control, which is why I sold it.


----------



## MosterMenu

I find the trick is to just set the max temp as high as it goes and then theMedium one? (one below high) to just a little bit lower temp than the max one.
The fans tend to speed up smoother towards their medium setting so as long as the low setting is good for most of the time and you can keep temps between medium and high they should ramp, or at least stick to a lower speed that's tolerable.


----------



## skawster

Aretak said:


> That setting doesn't work on any Asus board that I've tried, Intel or AMD. If you install their bloated software suite and use Fan Xpert, the matching setting in that *does* function correctly. Asus' fan control options are a complete joke in general IMO. The budget MSI board that I had in my first Ryzen setup (X370 Gaming Pro) had far more advanced fan control at a BIOS level, including a functional ramp up/down setting (split too, so you could set them differently). Of course, MSI's glaring issue on AM4 is the lack of offset voltage control, which is why I sold it.


I'm looking to switch to MSI, are you absolutely sure there is no way to set offset voltage, even in P-state control?


----------



## Rand

skawster said:


> I'm looking to switch to MSI, are you absolutely sure there is no way to set offset voltage, even in P-state control?


That's outdated, MSI added offset voltage early last month (finally!).


----------



## usoldier

Hey guys i have an issue with my 2700x , for some reason any game i load even if it only uses 2 cores i keep seeing constant all core boosts 4266 on all core in for example World of Tanks , Arma 3 same thing keeps boosting all the cores. 



Edit > Just tried Prime95 with 4 threads and its the same all cores start running at same freq. 




What could be the issue ?


----------



## skawster

Rand said:


> That's outdated, MSI added offset voltage early last month (finally!).


P-state overclocking is outdated? Are you sure?


----------



## Aretak

skawster said:


> P-state overclocking is outdated? Are you sure?


I believe he was saying that MSI not having voltage offset control is outdated information, which from a quick look he's right about as they _finally_ added it last month. Only just shy of two years to add a feature that every other manufacturer had at Ryzen 1 launch, but better late than never I suppose. I can actually consider MSI for X570 now.


----------



## sega4ever

Does anyone know where the bankgroupswap and bankgroupswapalt is located? I thought I knew where it was then when I check no luck.


----------



## Dave001

sega4ever said:


> Does anyone know where the bankgroupswap and bankgroupswapalt is located? I thought I knew where it was then when I check no luck.


Not sure about bankgroupswapalt, but bankgroupswap can be found in Advanced \ AMD CBS \ UMC Common Options \ DRAM Memory Mapping


----------



## Disassociative

I think bankgroupswapalt was taken out at some point


----------



## pschorr1123

Dave001 said:


> Not sure about bankgroupswapalt, but bankgroupswap can be found in Advanced \ AMD CBS \ UMC Common Options \ DRAM Memory Mapping


Those 2 settings are inverse of each other. 

So if you want BankGroupSwapAlt enabled then set BankGroupSwap to disable

Should be under AMD CBS\UMC Common Options\Dram Memory Mapping


----------



## sirius2145

*Moded BIOS 6001 question?*

MB: Crosshair VI

Right now I have flashed BIOS 6401

I want to try PBO

I see that modification 6001 have it.

Can I flash 6001 mod over my 6401? 

Or I need to downgrade to 6001 BIOS?

Also do I still have new Agesa with this 6001 MOD?


----------



## Gadfly

*2x16gb recommendations?*

I need to bump from 16gb to 32gb and was thinking it would be better to buy 2x 16GB sticks vs running 4x8GB

Anyone have some advice on what sticks to buy to get best OC results?


----------



## BUFUMAN

Offtopic i did try some things because of lags. Tried the onboard supreme FX super sound card.

If you think its good you don't know whats good for your ears  huge difference in cleanly dissolving the high and mid tones and Bass 

There is no way for Analog/Headphone users, you need a good soundcard.

This is the confirmation why i use Soundblaster cards since 24 years.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BUFUMAN

sirius2145 said:


> MB: Crosshair VI
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I have flashed BIOS 6401
> 
> 
> 
> I want to try PBO
> 
> 
> 
> I see that modification 6001 have it.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I flash 6001 mod over my 6401?
> 
> 
> 
> Or I need to downgrade to 6001 BIOS?
> 
> 
> 
> Also do I still have new Agesa with this 6001 MOD?


No. You can't and you should not think about it.

Is 6001 with Agesa? Ask yourself now 

Every bios/uefi stand for its own.

You need latest version with mod for that option.


Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## juliangri

BUFUMAN said:


> Offtopic i did try some things because of lags. Tried the onboard supreme FX super sound card.
> 
> If you think its good you don't know whats good for your ears  huge difference in cleanly dissolving the high and mid tones and Bass
> 
> There is no way for Analog/Headphone users, you need a good soundcard.
> 
> This is the confirmation why i use Soundblaster cards since 24 years.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


i use my sennheiser hd 558´s with the onboard audio of the C6H. I bought a fiio e10k olympus 2 and to be honest i didnt notice a huge difference, just a little cleaner highs / mids. Yeah, im using mid range headphones, i imagine that with better ones like hd 700´s the difference should be bigger.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Yeah, but you pass the soundcard. If you test it on the fly and i am talking about analog output you will recognize the difference mate.

I use Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro

Ps: for me it's a big deal never used onboard that's why i am writing here to users who never used a real soundcard.
Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Gadfly said:


> I need to bump from 16gb to 32gb and was thinking it would be better to buy 2x 16GB sticks vs running 4x8GB
> 
> Anyone have some advice on what sticks to buy to get best OC results?


I've had the same dilema 
But i went for 4x8GB -> IMO it gives better performance on ZEN

3500MHz CL14 on new BIOS


----------



## Pilotasso

4X8GB on 3533 CL14


----------



## Heidi

Pilotasso said:


> 4X8GB on 3533 CL14


So, I am not alone to notice performance increase with 4 DIMMs vs 2...


----------



## Dave001

BUFUMAN said:


> Offtopic i did try some things because of lags. Tried the onboard supreme FX super sound card.
> 
> If you think its good you don't know whats good for your ears  huge difference in cleanly dissolving the high and mid tones and Bass
> 
> There is no way for Analog/Headphone users, you need a good soundcard.
> 
> This is the confirmation why i use Soundblaster cards since 24 years.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


I've also run dedicated soundcards for over 20+ years, and have always found onboard sound to be terrible, that was until I tested the Supreme FX onboard sound.
I'm not using analogue headphones, but run a high quality custom built analogue speaker system, and the Supreme FX sounds every bit as good as the Creative card does. Lows, mids, and highs are all reproduced correctly, with no added noise or distortion.
Only fault I've found so far is the Amplification level defaults to Extreme, which is way to high on my setup, and introduces distortion, I have to set it to the lowest setting, Performance.
Unless Asus stuff up the drivers, I can't see me switching back to the Sound Blaster Z at all.


----------



## Fanu

stand alone DAC/AMP > any on board/dedicated sound card


----------



## Kildar

Well, it seems I now have a new problem with this MB or bios 6401.

I used to leave my system on 24/7, but lately I've starting shutting it down at night.

When I do a Windows shutdown it will power back up fine the next day. CPU and RAM overclock in tack with no issues.

If I try to do a simple reboot however, it hangs every [email protected] time and I have to power cycle the system several times to get it to post.

Once it posts, I have to hit F1 and the RAM OC is gone and states 2166. 

If I just select "discard changes and reboot" it restarts fine with the RAM OC in tack as if nothing was wrong.

I think 6401 is still buggy as hell!


----------



## aldarund

I have a 6001 bios. 
Downloaded last 6401. But cant flash it. Ez flash just hang up on reading file 
Same problem as here basically -> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?107668-BIOS-6401-freeze-on-EZ-flash
Never had such problems with previous versions before. Whats wrong?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Heidi said:


> So, I am not alone to notice performance increase with 4 DIMMs vs 2...


Well, Threadripper has quad channel memory so...


----------



## aldarund

Fixed it by updating to 6201 first.
Going from 6001 to 6302 or 6401 is a no go as it just stuck. But updating first to 6201 and then to 6401 work fine


----------



## Yviena

Hmm if i hard shutdown my pc on the newest bios 6401, i need to restart the pc 2 times for it to boot correctly....


----------



## sega4ever

When running my 1800x using 3466 fast settings from the ryzen calculator I can watch videos and browse the web for hours but playing a game for 20 minutes or less will cause the game to crash. What settings should I mess with to improve stability? Voltage, Termination, Cad Bus or loosen the timings?


----------



## Fanu

sega4ever said:


> When running my 1800x using 3466 fast settings from the ryzen calculator I can watch videos and browse the web for hours but playing a game for 20 minutes or less will cause the game to crash. What settings should I mess with to improve stability? Voltage, Termination, Cad Bus or loosen the timings?


I think the only thing that will help is lowering frequency - I cant run 3466 (even 3400 anymore) stable with my 2700X, its even harder with first gen ryzens like yours


----------



## residentour

Yviena said:


> Hmm if i hard shutdown my pc on the newest bios 6401, i need to restart the pc 2 times for it to boot correctly....


You need to adjust your "Vboot dram voltage" to "auto" to prevent such double ram training


----------



## The Sandman

sega4ever said:


> When running my 1800x using 3466 fast settings from the ryzen calculator I can watch videos and browse the web for hours but playing a game for 20 minutes or less will cause the game to crash. What settings should I mess with to improve stability? Voltage, Termination, Cad Bus or loosen the timings?





Fanu said:


> I think the only thing that will help is lowering frequency - I cant run 3466 (even 3400 anymore) stable with my 2700X, its even harder with first gen ryzens like yours



Not enough info.

Which memory kit are you running? CPU clock? Stress tests you've passed? Current settings? Temps etc.
Much easier to help if you post your rig sig so we all know what you're running, just saying 
I posted a snip below to show test with ness info.

I was always able to run 3466 tight timings (14-13-13) very stable (8 hrs 1500% HCI, 2 hrs Y-Cruncher, 8 hrs P95, 90% mem on IBT AVX) on my 1800x @ 3950MHz since release up to Bios 3502 iirc when I jumped on the 2700x.
I run Flare-X (B-Die) and depending which kit you have could make all the difference as far as what/how to advise.




residentour said:


> You need to adjust your "Vboot dram voltage" to "auto" to prevent such double ram training


It's been stated many times Dram Vboot Voltage should match Dram Voltage and I've never heard anything different, curious where you got this.


----------



## Fanu

The Sandman said:


> Not enough info.
> 
> Which memory kit are you running? CPU clock? Stress tests you've passed? Current settings? Temps etc.
> Much easier to help if you post your rig sig so we all know what you're running, just saying
> I posted a snip below to show test with ness info.
> 
> I was always able to run 3466 tight timings (14-13-13) very stable (8 hrs 1500% HCI, 2 hrs Y-Cruncher, 8 hrs P95, 90% mem on IBT AVX) on my 1800x @ 3950MHz since release up to Bios 3502 iirc when I jumped on the 2700x.
> I run Flare-X (B-Die) and depending which kit you have could make all the difference as far as what/how to advise.


its in my signature

I run gskill 2x8gb 3200CL14 bdie kit on C6E
latest bios, PE level 2, AI oc set at auto, CPU -0.1V offset (all core boost up to 4.2GHz, single core 4.35GHz)

current timings: 14-14-14-14-28 1T (gear down disabled), 1.39V

I've tried everything from fast to safe settings (in ryzen calc) between 3333-3566MHz (with voltages up to 1.45V) and nothing is stable for me past 3333MHz - sure, I can pass benchmarks (cinebench, superposition, prime95, etc) without issues but games will crash after several minutes of playing (total war, witcher 3, RE2, etc) and I will get hitches in windows (firefox will not open tabs, programs will glitch out, etc)

you got very lucky with your CPU since you can hit 3466 with those very low timings


----------



## Heidi

Sideways2k said:


> Well, Threadripper has quad channel memory so...


Well, I have Asus Crosshair VI Extreme and 2700X as well, and in this case I am talking about that motherboard not the X399...on X399 I have 8 DIMMs so still counts like some sort of surprise...


----------



## Dave001

The Sandman said:


> It's been stated many times Dram Vboot Voltage should match Dram Voltage and I've never heard anything different, curious where you got this.


It's been mentioned in this thread a couple of times, also seen it mentioned on other forums.

With Dram Vboot Voltage set to 1.4v, same as Dram Voltage, my system (CH6E 6401 + 2700 @ 4ghz) will restart 3 times before the bios posts from a cold (PSU powered off) start, with Dram Vboot Voltage set to Auto, it starts straight away.


----------



## Kildar

sega4ever said:


> When running my 1800x using 3466 fast settings from the ryzen calculator I can watch videos and browse the web for hours but playing a game for 20 minutes or less will cause the game to crash. What settings should I mess with to improve stability? Voltage, Termination, Cad Bus or loosen the timings?


Try this settings file. I used it to set my DRAM and I'm running at 3400 14-15-14-14-28-42. Make sure you change ALL of the DRAM pertinent settings.


----------



## mito1172

The Sandman said:


> Not enough info.
> 
> Which memory kit are you running? CPU clock? Stress tests you've passed? Current settings? Temps etc.
> Much easier to help if you post your rig sig so we all know what you're running, just saying
> I posted a snip below to show test with ness info.
> 
> I was always able to run 3466 tight timings (14-13-13) very stable (8 hrs 1500% HCI, 2 hrs Y-Cruncher, 8 hrs P95, 90% mem on IBT AVX) on my 1800x @ 3950MHz since release up to Bios 3502 iirc when I jumped on the 2700x.
> I run Flare-X (B-Die) and depending which kit you have could make all the difference as far as what/how to advise.
> 
> 
> 
> It's been stated many times Dram Vboot Voltage should match Dram Voltage and I've never heard anything different, curious where you got this.


Are there 1800x and flarx bios settings?


----------



## The Sandman

Fanu said:


> its in my signature
> 
> I run gskill 2x8gb 3200CL14 bdie kit on C6E
> latest bios, PE level 2, AI oc set at auto, CPU -0.1V offset (all core boost up to 4.2GHz, single core 4.35GHz)
> 
> current timings: 14-14-14-14-28 1T (gear down disabled), 1.39V
> 
> I've tried everything from fast to safe settings (in ryzen calc) between 3333-3566MHz (with voltages up to 1.45V) and nothing is stable for me past 3333MHz - sure, I can pass benchmarks (cinebench, superposition, prime95, etc) without issues but games will crash after several minutes of playing (total war, witcher 3, RE2, etc) and I will get hitches in windows (firefox will not open tabs, programs will glitch out, etc)
> you got very lucky with your CPU since you can hit 3466 with those very low timings


Bare in mind 14-13-13 was with earlier UEFI (3502) and on a 1800x, really not that uncommon back than. Agesa was changing rapidly and memory got harder to stabilize with later UEFI's for me at least. Current everyday driver is 3466 14-15-14-28-42-277 on my 2700x but CPU is clocked much higher. I run PE3 with auto Vcore/CPU LLC with constant no dropping 4.2GHz all core and 3450MHz single/multi core @ 1.241v average fully loaded SV12.


Have you played with VDDP and CLDO VDDP?
Have a look below at Bios text file PE33466122418 if interested on how I set mine up. Not saying it'll work for you but may give you an idea if you haven't played there yet. 



Dave001 said:


> It's been mentioned in this thread a couple of times, also seen it mentioned on other forums.
> 
> With Dram Vboot Voltage set to 1.4v, same as Dram Voltage, my system (CH6E 6401 + 2700 @ 4ghz) will restart 3 times before the bios posts from a cold (PSU powered off) start, with Dram Vboot Voltage set to Auto, it starts straight away.


I remembered just after posting this (sorry it was late) that this may have helped a few, but afaik it's not the norm. 

Interesting, I've haven't had this issue except with earlier UEFI from waaay back. Thank you for sharing!




mito1172 said:


> Are there 1800x and flarx bios settings?


 You know there is  

As mentioned above you'll need to keep in mind this was on UEFI 3502. Agesa has changed since this period.
I was not having the best success after 3502 maintaining the same stability at 14-13-13. Latency is currently better at 14-15-14 and seems to be a lot less of a PITA on the 2700x.


Look below at 39508hrhci...


----------



## dual109

The Sandman said:


> If you're looking to OC them Flair-X this is what I'm running at 3466MHz c14. (2700x though)
> 
> HCI Memtest 7 hr stable among others.
> Bios text file below if interested.


Hi Sandman,

Running identical specs to you (motherboard, RAM, CPU) and your bios settings are spot on and my PC is running like a dream. Only difference is running BCLK 101 for an effective ram speed of 3433 as I seem to be able to get bit more out CPU which is all cores 4165 and single 4395 whilst gaming anyway, I also needed to tweak the offset voltage a little. I noticed you were running Auto for offset, any advantages to this?


----------



## usoldier

If i use PE3 my all core speeds are lower then with PE2 any idea whats causing this ?


----------



## The Sandman

dual109 said:


> Hi Sandman,
> 
> Running identical specs to you (motherboard, RAM, CPU) and your bios settings are spot on and my PC is running like a dream. Only difference is running BCLK 101 for an effective ram speed of 3433 as I seem to be able to get bit more out CPU which is all cores 4165 and single 4395 whilst gaming anyway, I also needed to tweak the offset voltage a little. I noticed you were running Auto for offset, any advantages to this?



Auto keeps Vcore so much lower. I couldn't come close with any manual Vcore applied.
Not positive on this point but wonder if this also the reason my clock speed does not drop under load, stays very constant.

I too play with a 102 Bclk, makes these chips sing (check below)




usoldier said:


> If i use PE3 my all core speeds are lower then with PE2 any idea whats causing this ?


If everything is setup proper the only variance that comes to mind should be the temps being read during post, this is how/when PE works, The better the cooling solution, the higher the freqs.


----------



## mito1172

The Sandman said:


> Bare in mind 14-13-13 was with earlier UEFI (3502) and on a 1800x, really not that uncommon back than. Agesa was changing rapidly and memory got harder to stabilize with later UEFI's for me at least. Current everyday driver is 3466 14-15-14-28-42-277 on my 2700x but CPU is clocked much higher. I run PE3 with auto Vcore/CPU LLC with constant no dropping 4.2GHz all core and 3450MHz single/multi core @ 1.241v average fully loaded SV12.
> 
> 
> Have you played with VDDP and CLDO VDDP?
> Have a look below at Bios text file PE33466122418 if interested on how I set mine up. Not saying it'll work for you but may give you an idea if you haven't played there yet.
> 
> 
> I remembered just after posting this (sorry it was late) that this may have helped a few, but afaik it's not the norm.
> 
> Interesting, I've haven't had this issue except with earlier UEFI from waaay back. Thank you for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> You know there is
> 
> As mentioned above you'll need to keep in mind this was on UEFI 3502. Agesa has changed since this period.
> I was not having the best success after 3502 maintaining the same stability at 14-13-13. Latency is currently better at 14-15-14 and seems to be a lot less of a PITA on the 2700x.
> 
> 
> Look below at 39508hrhci...


If your processor is 2700x it will not fit me. thanks


----------



## The Sandman

mito1172 said:


> If your processor is 2700x it will not fit me. thanks



Just making sure you understand,

The Bios text file above (39508hrhci) is from my 1800x.
The one labeled PE3..... is from my 2700x.


----------



## voxson5

mito1172 said:


> If your processor is 2700x it will not fit me. thanks


Then I may have some settings for you to try 

I know its not comprehensive stability testing, but I'm pretty tired, and life has been really complex lately.

Sec, will reboot & grab bios setup for you too


----------



## voxson5

Have included 3533 settings as well.

If these don't work, you might need to play with CLDO_VDDP, vCore & vSoC


----------



## Alpi

Not 24/7 setup, just for bencing but it's stable.
Ps.: I love this board !


----------



## Kildar

Alpi said:


> Not 24/7 setup, just for bencing but it's stable.
> Ps.: I love this board !


What Dram?


----------



## Alpi

Corsair Vengeance Led 3600c18.


----------



## mito1172

The Sandman said:


> Just making sure you understand,
> 
> The Bios text file above (39508hrhci) is from my 1800x.
> The one labeled PE3..... is from my 2700x.


Thanks for information. I'll try setting




voxson5 said:


> Then I may have some settings for you to try
> 
> I know its not comprehensive stability testing, but I'm pretty tired, and life has been really complex lately.
> 
> Sec, will reboot & grab bios setup for you too


Thanks


----------



## mito1172

voxson5 said:


> Have included 3533 settings as well.
> 
> If these don't work, you might need to play with CLDO_VDDP, vCore & vSoC


What is ram and processor?


----------



## BUFUMAN

can someone say me which SATA Ports are directly connected to the CPU?

I used SATA Port 1-05 for my HDD/SSD's, looks like all of them are connected to Default SATA Controller.

If i use Snappy Driver Inspector, the programm only recognize 1 SATA for AMD SATA and install it.

MSI Utility show me more information about that unused "AMD" SATA Port. The max Limit is set to 16 Interrupts. All my HDD/SSD are connected to the one with max Limit 1......

W*T*F* is this?

Oh i hate this board for not having SATA drivers.


----------



## BUFUMAN

I moved all my hdds /ssds to Sata Port 5-8 for the "AMD SATA Controller". 

Disabled the "default Sata controller". And all my drives disappeared.

Now i am asking myself for what is the second Sata controller, if all 8 Sata Ports are connected to one of them?

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RaulGamer55

residentour said:


> You need to adjust your "Vboot dram voltage" to "auto" to prevent such double ram training


I have a Ryzen 1700 here with the clock of 3.90ghz and I can not climb more than this, but in compensation the memory speed is at 3466mhz with cl from 14-14-14-28-40, I use virtual machines, games and etc ... that does not lock or stays with blue screen. The only problem I found in this version of bios is not being able to increase the speed of the processor to 3.95 to 1.381v, because in the previous bios
rose normally up to 4.1ghz at 1.46v, but with memory speed at 3466 with cl 15-15-15-34-51


----------



## Ironcobra

Im hoping someone can help me with this issue I have before i attempt an rma on this board. A couple months ago i noticed my 1080ti running in 8x mode with gpuz and bios. I was able to fix it by reseating it but no im having no luck whatsoever. I have tried bios 6201 and 6401 as well as a couple of older. I cleaned the contacts on the gpu with alcohol. Played with the power cables. Im at a loss. Has anyone come across this issue????


----------



## herericc

Ironcobra said:


> Im hoping someone can help me with this issue I have before i attempt an rma on this board. A couple months ago i noticed my 1080ti running in 8x mode with gpuz and bios. I was able to fix it by reseating it but no im having no luck whatsoever. I have tried bios 6201 and 6401 as well as a couple of older. I cleaned the contacts on the gpu with alcohol. Played with the power cables. Im at a loss. Has anyone come across this issue????


My 2080 also shows "link speed 8" on HWinfo... not sure why - it's in the top slot and the only other PCIE device connected is my M2. drive which AFAIK shouldn't drop my GPU from 16x...

Not that it really matters, 8x PCIE3 is still incredibly fast.


----------



## Ultimvtum

herericc said:


> My 2080 also shows "link speed 8" on HWinfo... not sure why - it's in the top slot and the only other PCIE device connected is my M2. drive which AFAIK shouldn't drop my GPU from 16x...
> 
> Not that it really matters, 8x PCIE3 is still incredibly fast.


I'm running a 980 Ti and where it says link speed on mine, it says 8GT/s. This is different than PCI-Express 3.0 x16. In the same program (HWInfo64) you'll find in the window and the normal summary that it *should* (at least with what it says on mine) that it is running at 3.0 x 16


----------



## Lermite

My RX 580 runs at 16X but I took care to avoid plugging anything in the second X16 slot (the middle one) because as soon as something is plugged in it, both slots are slowed down to 8X.


----------



## Ironcobra

I am running a nvme drive as well as 3 more sata drives. Nothing is in the second pcie slot. I thought the first slot is connected directly to the cpu while all the other go thru the chipset. Could all of these drives really be cutting into the available lanes for my 1080ti?


----------



## Lermite

Ironcobra said:


> I am running a nvme drive as well as 3 more sata drives. Nothing is in the second pcie slot. I thought the first slot is connected directly to the cpu while all the other go thru the chipset.


The two highest PCIE 16X slots are handled by the CPU (its SOC).
The lowest X16 and all the 1X are handled by the chipset.

When I had two graphic cards, one on each CPU PCI-E slot, both ran at 8X.
Since I have only one graphic card on the highest slot, it runs at 16X.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Had the same issue, reseat GPU again, if you have a Soundcard or something else installed remove this card also boot the first time only with gpu and check at uefi the bus speed.









Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ironcobra

BUFUMAN said:


> Had the same issue, reseat GPU again, if you have a Soundcard or something else installed remove this card also boot the first time only with gpu and check at uefi the bus speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Only thing is the nvme and sata drives. Did you un plug all of them as well?


----------



## Lermite

Ironcobra said:


> Only thing is the nvme and sata drives. Did you un plug all of them as well?


My only devices are:
- a graphic card on the highest PCI-E 16X slot
- a SATA RAID controler on the lowest X16 slot that handle 4 HDD in RAID 5
- a Nvme on the M2 slot in PCIE mode
- a SSD on the first SATA slot

The graphic card switched from 8X to 16X when I removed the other graphic cards, especially the one on the middle 16X slot.
I didn't removed anything else.


----------



## Ironcobra

Okay Im with ya now, since I only have one graphics card at the top slot Im thinking its something else going on or bug/defective mobo. I have had it at 16x before. Im going to pull the cpu today and check the pins.


----------



## xAD3r1ty

Can someone tell me what is the latest bios that still has the option for PBO ? latest doesn't have


----------



## skline00

xAD3r1ty said:


> Can someone tell me what is the latest bios that still has the option for PBO ? latest doesn't have


6302. I stayed with it because I can enable PBO and I have a custom watercooled rig so it takes advantage of the extra cooling.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Ironcobra said:


> Only thing is the nvme and sata drives. Did you un plug all of them as well?


Just reseat card(s). i have nvme and 2ssd's and 2 hdd's.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fanu

Ironcobra said:


> Okay Im with ya now, since I only have one graphics card at the top slot Im thinking its something else going on or bug/defective mobo. I have had it at 16x before. Im going to pull the cpu today and check the pins.


I also have a 1080Ti and it runs at PCIe 3.0 x8 in the first PCIE 3.0 slot - it runs at 8x instead of 16x because I have both m.2 slots populated (one with SATA m.2 SSD, and the other with NVME m.2 ssd)

GPU would work at 16x if I removed that NVME m.2 SSD in m.2_2 slot


----------



## ocburn

Hi everyone.
Have an ROG Crosshair VI with 6401 Bios, Ryzen 2700x.
Patriot Viper PVR416G360C6K work only with 3200 16-18-18-36
If choose DOCP 3600 - bsod, i tried run it on 3200-3600 using dram calc but it doesnt help, random crashes.

Any suggestions why it cant run more than 3200?


----------



## Kildar

ocburn said:


> Hi everyone.
> Have an ROG Crosshair VI with 6401 Bios, Ryzen 2700x.
> Patriot Viper PVR416G360C6K work only with 3200 16-18-18-36
> If choose DOCP 3600 - bsod, i tried run it on 3200-3600 using dram calc but it doesnt help, random crashes.
> 
> Any suggestions why it cant run more than 3200?


Read this thread:

https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...lator-ryzena-1-4-1-overclocking-dram-am4.html


----------



## The Sandman

ocburn said:


> Hi everyone.
> Have an ROG Crosshair VI with 6401 Bios, Ryzen 2700x.
> Patriot Viper PVR416G360C6K work only with 3200 16-18-18-36
> If choose DOCP 3600 - bsod, i tried run it on 3200-3600 using dram calc but it doesnt help, random crashes.
> 
> Any suggestions why it cant run more than 3200?



Not enough info...
What are your current settings? A Bios text file would help a lot. This will tell us where you're at.


What settings have you tried so far? Any testing, if so post a SS showing HWinfo while test is running etc.


----------



## Plissken

Looks like Asus released a new BIOS for the VII Hero with AGESA 0070. Maybe it'll be soon released a new version for the VI Hero as well?

Version 2008 2019/03/14

ROG CROSSHAIR VII HERO BIOS 2008
Update AGESA 0070 for the upcoming processors and improve CPU compatibility.
ASUS strongly recommends installing AMD chipset driver 18.50.16 or later before updating BIOS.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Plissken said:


> Looks like Asus released a new BIOS for the VII Hero with AGESA 0070. Maybe it'll be soon released a new version for the VI Hero as well?
> 
> Version 2008 2019/03/14
> 
> ROG CROSSHAIR VII HERO BIOS 2008
> Update AGESA 0070 for the upcoming processors and improve CPU compatibility.
> ASUS strongly recommends installing AMD chipset driver 18.50.16 or later before updating BIOS.


It's trouble in Asus x370 and x470 pro that I know of, PBO is totally screwed up and doesn't work. Also some instability with everything at default.


----------



## NFHSMatrix

Plissken said:


> Looks like Asus released a new BIOS for the VII Hero with AGESA 0070. Maybe it'll be soon released a new version for the VI Hero as well?
> 
> Version 2008 2019/03/14
> 
> ROG CROSSHAIR VII HERO BIOS 2008
> Update AGESA 0070 for the upcoming processors and improve CPU compatibility.
> ASUS strongly recommends installing AMD chipset driver 18.50.16 or later before updating BIOS.





MishelLngelo said:


> It's trouble in Asus x370 and x470 pro that I know of, PBO is totally screwed up and doesn't work. Also some instability with everything at default.


Also new bios for VI Hero under the sector Win 7 32 bit. For now there are no difficulties, the only thing I noticed is degradation in result in Cinebench R20 from 3878 to 2834. And I installed the drivers that were recommended by AMD. Cinebench R15 all normal.

Edit: add AIDA64 Benchmark

Last edit: I found what caused performance degradation "Asus GPU Tweak 2" Cinebench R20 now back to 3622 Ignore the difference in numbers included some additional programs that use CPU.


----------



## Mike8040

Looking for help guys. Really desperate here and have no clue anymore. I lost more then 4 weeks fiddling with this Ryzen 1800x since to get it stable and under control. Seems I have the worst 1800x chip on planet here and would love to get a hammer crushing this chip...
Even bought a new case and replaced my 20y old CS 601 case to help with temps...
Really not trying records clocks here. NO Ram overclocking and just a multiplier of 39 what I want to archive.


I can get it stable but temperatures are out of space at 88° or have it around 75° but freezing or not passing stability test below an hour benching. Testing mainly with AIDA stability test first (cpu/fpu). 


*System:*
AMD Ryzen 7 1800X, 3900 MHz (39 x 100)
Asus ROG Crosshair VI Hero Wi-Fi AC (bios 6401)
Crucial BLS16G4D30BESB.16FD 64GB Kit (20-18-18-38 @ 1501 MHz) DOCCT profil
Aerocool Quartz Case
Fans: Scythe Mine 2 (tried Noctua A14/bequiet pure wings)
3 intake - 2 Outake


*Benches:*
AIDA stabilty 
OCCT
VRAY Bench


*What I tried:*
- all on default optimized = stable for >8 hours
- used 6 working OC profils from here and the net with same CPU and board including Pstate ones = crashes/freezes 

- all Auto - 39x Multi = stable but 88° after hours
- Vcore offset +0.025/LL3/DRAM 1.35/SOC auto = shuts off above 90° after hours
- GSAP and Memtest passed days memory testing
- replaced the cooling paste - helped some degree
- last setting x39/VCore 1.4/LL1/rest voltage auto/DOCC profile 


There is no room here to mention which constellations I already tried. It crashes/freezes at around 75° degree. All temps are alright. I seem to miss something. Meanwhile asking myself if its related with windows here..


I'm coming from Intel the past decade where you set and forget. Overclocking was task for max a day including stability benchmarks. This Ryzen seems ridicules unreliable. At least for me.

This machine is mainly intended for renderings big scenes mostly over night (>5 hours render time) where every performance percentage counts. Difference stock to x39 was about an hour saved in render time. This 1800x should work until summer where the new Ryzen arrive then I hammer into trash. 



Anyone got an idea what I could try here?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

There's a new bios released


https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/

CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 6808
Update AGESA 0070 for the upcoming processors and improve CPU compatibility.
ASUS strongly recommends installing AMD chipset driver 18.50.16 or later before updating BIOS.


I've installed and they've tweaked a few settings. There are a lot more options in AMD CBS too, including Bank Group Swap alt setting! 



So far so good, just don't try import old setting profiles as it causes the system to be unbootable till you've cleared CMOS, probably due to the tweaks mentioned above.


Enjoy!


----------



## Pimpmuckl

Plissken said:


> Looks like Asus released a new BIOS for the VII Hero with AGESA 0070. Maybe it'll be soon released a new version for the VI Hero as well?
> 
> Version 2008 2019/03/14
> 
> ROG CROSSHAIR VII HERO BIOS 2008
> Update AGESA 0070 for the upcoming processors and improve CPU compatibility.
> ASUS strongly recommends installing AMD chipset driver 18.50.16 or later before updating BIOS.


6808 is also out for the C6H: https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## GraveNoX

Mike8040 said:


> Looking for help guys. Really desperate here and have no clue anymore. I lost more then 4 weeks fiddling with this Ryzen 1800x since to get it stable and under control. Seems I have the worst 1800x chip on planet here and would love to get a hammer crushing this chip...
> 
> *What I tried:*
> - all on default optimized = stable for >8 hours
> - used 6 working OC profils from here and the net with same CPU and board including Pstate ones = crashes/freezes
> 
> - all Auto - 39x Multi = stable but 88° after hours
> - Vcore offset +0.025/LL3/DRAM 1.35/SOC auto = shuts off above 90° after hours
> - GSAP and Memtest passed days memory testing
> - replaced the cooling paste - helped some degree
> - last setting x39/VCore 1.4/LL1/rest voltage auto/DOCC profile


Not even close, I got the worst 1700x chip on the planet, for 2 years I run it at 3.9Ghz at 1.4375 LLC3 (1.406-1.412v on load). Now I run it at 1.4v LLC3 at 3.85Ghz, summer is coming and 1.4375 is too much. For cooling I don't have nothing fancy, a thermalright true spirit 140 power with a ty-143 fan and the ramp up noise is annoying.

F4-3200C15D-16GTZKW, b-die
Asus C6H Bios 6401, 1700x at 3.9 all cores.

16-16-16-16-36-52-6-8-36-4-12-24-A-3-3-352-A-A-16-12-7-3-1-7-7-1-5-5-8 53.3ohm 1T GDM off Power mode off rttnom: rzq/7 rttwr: dynamic odt off rttpark: rzq/5 Mem 0 0 0 20ohm 20ohm 20ohm 20ohm dram voltage: 1.43v dram vboot voltage: 1.43v, vsoc: 1.13125, pll: 1.8v, vpp_mem 2.50000, vddp voltage: 0.855, vddp standby voltage: 0.855, cld0_vddp: 700, c-state enabled: enabled, l1 stream enable, l2 stream enable, memory interleaving: channel, memory interleaving size: 2KB, channel interleaving hash: enabled, dram r1: 0, dram r2: 0, dram r3: 0, dram r4: 0, opcache: enabled, super i/o clock skew: disabled, memory clear: disabled

Most instability comes from DRAM, you need to tweak ALOT, don't use XMP settings even if they are "Ryzen compatible", not even AMD knows what settings are right for a specific chip or sillicon.
Also instability is caused by temperature, Zen doesn't work the same at 65C and at 75C. Even if you are stable at 75C benching, maybe it will crash at 65C when doing nothing.


----------



## Ryoz

new bios is available, but i am not going to flash it now. 

probably will wait until zen 2 come out, then only flash it and get a new chip for upgrading.


----------



## Lermite

About this new bios 6808:

"ASUS strongly recommends installing AMD chipset driver 18.50.16 or later before updating BIOS."

But AMD's most recent version of the X370 chipset driver is 18.10.1810: https://www.amd.com/fr/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370

Where is the bug?


----------



## LicSqualo

New bios installed, 6808. 
Loaded the old profiles from my usb pendrive without problem.
 happy for the new update.
Actually run my 1700 at 4040 MHz with ram at 3568 MHz with the 6301 profile.
No problem also for NVME drives (970 EVO + 950 PRO) or SSD drives.

A good work


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Sideways2k said:


> There's a new bios released
> 
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 6808
> Update AGESA 0070 for the upcoming processors and improve CPU compatibility.
> ASUS strongly recommends installing AMD chipset driver 18.50.16 or later before updating BIOS.
> 
> 
> I've installed and they've tweaked a few settings. There are a lot more options in AMD CBS too, including Bank Group Swap alt setting!
> 
> 
> 
> So far so good, just don't try import old setting profiles as it causes the system to be unbootable till you've cleared CMOS, probably due to the tweaks mentioned above.
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


Did You test it in terms of better DRAM OC?
Im on 6401 and it's the first BIOS that can 3500MHz CL14 1T GD 

IMO the new one can do even better....


----------



## residentour

Lermite said:


> About this new bios 6808:
> 
> "ASUS strongly recommends installing AMD chipset driver 18.50.16 or later before updating BIOS."
> 
> But AMD's most recent version of the X370 chipset driver is 18.10.1810: https://www.amd.com/fr/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370
> 
> Where is the bug?


Here : https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/03CHIPSET/AM4_18.50.16.01_WHQL_RS5_DCHU.zip


----------



## Lermite

residentour said:


> Here : https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/03CHIPSET/AM4_18.50.16.01_WHQL_RS5_DCHU.zip


Thanks!

But even with this chipset driver, the bios 6808 keeps worsening my caches L2 and L2 speeds in regards of the 6401's


----------



## rms

Lermite said:


> About this new bios 6808:
> 
> "ASUS strongly recommends installing AMD chipset driver 18.50.16 or later before updating BIOS."
> 
> But AMD's most recent version of the X370 chipset driver is 18.10.1810: https://www.amd.com/fr/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370
> 
> Where is the bug?


Also, "Version 18.40.02" is latest on the Asus d/l site. Hope someone can clear up this mess!!!


----------



## roco_smith

when this bios will be available for Crossair VI Extreme ?


----------



## rms

residentour said:


> Here : https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/03CHIPSET/AM4_18.50.16.01_WHQL_RS5_DCHU.zip


Ok, so the Asus USA site hasn't been updated yet, that makes sense. Still don't understand the AMD version # mismatch tho.


----------



## crakej

If you have the ASUS Updater, that will find the chipset driver. They always number their release different to AMD.


----------



## arcDaniel

I flashed the lastest Bios an use the Chipset 18.50.16. Everthing works fine.

Adia64 tells me, that my latency are worse, but Cinebench tells me, that my performance is a little higher. Finaly what is more importent? Real Performance or some numbers from an other Applications?


----------



## usoldier

Dam my all core boost clooks are way lower with this bios


----------



## arcDaniel

In some way it is bad, when some users get worse performance because of an AGESA needed for Zen2 but to keep the old CPUs compatible. On the ohter Hand, we schould be happy, to get so much support for so many CPU Generations.

I love my C6H an I will upgrade to an Zen2, if possible I will keep the C6H.


----------



## Lermite

The bios 6808 mess up with my L2 and L3 caches speeds but it handles properly the fans in PWM mode on multiples sources, which didn't work from the 6301 to the 6401: the fans remained at their minimal speed regardless the temperatures.

The Smoothing time value is still ignored but I'm happy not to have AI Suite installed any longer.


----------



## residentour

Restart while booting after cold boot (power unplugged) has returned with this bios (even @vboot ram :auto).


----------



## skline00

Staying with BIOS 6302 which allows PBO function with my water cooled 2700x. When the 3000 series drops I might jump for the 12c/24t 3700x if it is faster. I think the 3800 or 3850 might be a much later release.


----------



## 1usmus

You should not have panic , chipset driver only affects SATA / nvme performance.

You need to worry about multi-core performance https://www.overclock.net/forum/27885782-post4109.html


----------



## usoldier

1usmus said:


> You should not have panic , chipset driver only affects SATA / nvme performance.
> 
> You need to worry about multi-core performance https://www.overclock.net/forum/27885782-post4109.html



Any idea why my all core speeds are now 4050mhz with new bios compared with 4175 on previous one ?


----------



## 1usmus

usoldier said:


> Any idea why my all core speeds are now 4050mhz with new bios compared with 4175 on previous one ?


new SMU/PMU

significantly affects the overclocking of the processor and RAM


----------



## usoldier

1usmus said:


> new SMU/PMU
> 
> significantly affects the overclocking of the processor and RAM



I have no idea what SMU/PMU means but i gess its a rollback to 6401 bios for me. Thanks for the reply 1usmus


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

arcDaniel said:


> In some way it is bad, when some users get worse performance because of an AGESA needed for Zen2 but to keep the old CPUs compatible. On the ohter Hand, we schould be happy, to get so much support for so many CPU Generations.
> 
> I love my C6H an I will upgrade to an Zen2, if possible I will keep the C6H.


I will go for more agresive OC:
4.5Ghz up to 5Ghz with Hero VI (VRM is overkill)


----------



## 1usmus

usoldier said:


> I have no idea what SMU/PMU means but i gess its a rollback to 6401 bios for me. Thanks for the reply 1usmus


PMU ( Power Management Unit ) , SMU (System Management Unit) - sub-system that is responsible for managing the processor’s power and controlling the processor's Ti-states (XFR/Precision boost)


----------



## mito1172

1usmus said:


> PMU ( Power Management Unit ) , SMU (System Management Unit) - sub-system that is responsible for managing the processor’s power and controlling the processor's Ti-states (XFR/Precision boost)


So the new bios are bad? Do not do I update?


----------



## usoldier

Well i reverted back to 6401 bios and my clocks are now good again so iam preaty shure the new bios isnt so good for current cpus.


Edit : to clarify new bios with my usual settings all core clocks 4050 , with 6401 all core clocks 4240


----------



## Pilotasso

What new CPU's this BIOS is for?


----------



## Lermite

Pilotasso said:


> What new CPU's this BIOS is for?



The coming Ryzen 3xxx series.


----------



## Neoony

crakej said:


> If you have the ASUS Updater, that will find the chipset driver. They always number their release different to AMD.


Where do you get ASUS Updater?
FAQ claims it should be in utilities of your MB, but there doesnt seem to be any for Crosshair VI Hero, other than EZ updater?

EDIT: ah I guess nvm, as I found the direct link on earlier pages: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/03CHIPSET/AM4_18.50.16.01_WHQL_RS5_DCHU.zip


----------



## mito1172

What is this code? AA, I guess? opens with this new bios


----------



## residentour

To prevent Cold Boot restarts I had to enter BCLK 100.00MHZ manually, interesting  .


----------



## CeltPC

Flashed to 6808. Set things to my everyday configs - 3.95 GHz CPU, 3466 memory with Stilt's timings, no problems so far.


----------



## mito1172

residentour said:


> To prevent Cold Boot restarts I had to enter BCLK 100.00MHZ manually, interesting  .


DOCP STANDART 3200MHZ C14 Seamless


----------



## BUFUMAN

mito1172 said:


> What is this code? AA, I guess? opens with this new bios


I think we understand it just with your text  check your manual or http://bfy.tw/Mmr1


Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BUFUMAN

Neoony said:


> Where do you get ASUS Updater?
> FAQ claims it should be in utilities of your MB, but there doesnt seem to be any for Crosshair VI Hero, other than EZ updater?
> 
> EDIT: ah I guess nvm, as I found the direct link on earlier pages: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/03CHIPSET/AM4_18.50.16.01_WHQL_RS5_DCHU.zip


Why is this chipset driver not available at AMD?? *** is wrong with AMD? I think the next ryzen will be my last for some years.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## datspike

Feels like the mem clock limit is the same on 6808 as on the 6402. 
The only thing I've noticed is that instabilities are easier to detect. It may be a placebo tho


----------



## arcDaniel

For me OC with AGESA 0070 is the same

CPU: Ryzen 1700 @ 4ghz with 1,45V
Ram: Ballistix Sport 2x16gb(32gb) DualRank 2400mhz @ 2933mhz cl16 with only 1.2V Ram and 1.050V SoC

But I needed to re-do all the Settings, only Loading the old Profil from USB-Stick didn't work.


----------



## skline00

I think the good news of this BIOS is that Asus has some of the 3000 series chips in for testing or that AMD sent out some BIOS info to allow the venders to get ready.

My 6308 BIOS works best with my 2700x because it allows PBO to work, 6401 does not. Is PBO even enabled in the newest BIOS?


----------



## mito1172

BUFUMAN said:


> I think we understand it just with your text  check your manual or http://bfy.tw/Mmr1
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


I know what AA code is. but when you install the 6808 BIOS it opens with this code, why? previously had 24 or 40 code


----------



## matthew87

skline00 said:


> I think the good news of this BIOS is that Asus has some of the 3000 series chips in for testing or that AMD sent out some BIOS info to allow the venders to get ready.
> 
> My 6308 BIOS works best with my 2700x because it allows PBO to work, 6401 does not. Is PBO even enabled in the newest BIOS?


Why did Asus remove PBO in later BIOS releases for this board?


----------



## MishelLngelo

matthew87 said:


> Why did Asus remove PBO in later BIOS releases for this board?


Accident ? Some already asked Asus for explanation and they seem to be surprised too !!! Answer is expected. My theory is AGESA code is at fault.


----------



## kazama

Hi, is the second time the system in the morning dont start (not consecutive), board have light and power, press start on board or in case do nothing, tested removing power supply and nothing.Only solution is clear cmos and configure bios again to make it start.

Im on bios 6401, nothing special, docp 3200, core 38, rest of values on auto. Is a bios related problem? never happened before 6xxx bios or maybe pure coincidence.


----------



## Kildar

kazama said:


> Hi, is the second time the system in the morning dont start (not consecutive), board have light and power, press start on board or in case do nothing, tested removing power supply and nothing.Only solution is clear cmos and configure bios again to make it start.
> 
> Im on bios 6401, nothing special, docp 3200, core 38, rest of values on auto. Is a bios related problem? never happened before 6xxx bios or maybe pure coincidence.


What cooling are you using?


----------



## kazama

Corsair H110i


----------



## 1usmus

*I do not advise to use a new bios.*
thanks for the tests @PlotnikVA

*BIOS 6808 *
Data Latency U0-U12 144.8ns
Inter-Core Latency 95.5ns


*BIOS 6401 *
Data Latency U0-U12 129.0ns
Inter-Core Latency 87.4ns


----------



## Kildar

1usmus said:


> *I do not advise to use a new bios.*
> thanks for the tests @PlotnikVA
> 
> *BIOS 6808 *
> Data Latency U0-U12 144.8ns
> Inter-Core Latency 95.5ns
> 
> 
> *BIOS 6401 *
> Data Latency U0-U12 129.0ns
> Inter-Core Latency 87.4ns


What tests produce these results?


----------



## PlotnikVA

Kildar said:


> What tests produce these results?


Hello. SisoftSandra Multi-Core Efficiency Benchmark
You can find results of the test below. Sorry, they are in Russian, but I think it will be no trouble to find, for examle, U0-U12 value to compare in the enclosed txt reports.


----------



## 1usmus

Kildar said:


> What tests produce these results?


Sisoftsandra - multicore effiency


----------



## usoldier

What bios can i use that has PBO active ?


----------



## 1usmus

usoldier said:


> What bios can i use that has PBO active ?


6401


----------



## usoldier

1usmus said:


> 6401



Iam on that bios, is active by default or theres a option? i cant seam to find it. Thanks


----------



## 1usmus

usoldier said:


> Iam on that bios, is active by default or theres a option? i cant seam to find it. Thanks


PE lvl 2 or 3 + offset 0.0125 + LLC 3 best presets for your system. Try using offset to find the right value.


----------



## usoldier

1usmus said:


> PE lvl 2 or 3 + offset 0.0125 + LLC 3 best presets for your system. Try using offset to find the right value.



Thanks 1usmus <3


----------



## 1usmus

*AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide* by me

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Ryzen_Memory_Tweaking_Overclocking_Guide/


----------



## Fanu

1usmus said:


> *AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide* by me
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Ryzen_Memory_Tweaking_Overclocking_Guide/


thanks for your efforts and your regular activity in this thread (even tho its about "old" chipset motherboard)

will try and follow your guide to see if I can get my b-die 3200CL14 memory finally running at over 3333MHz - even with DRAM calc I was unable to reach 3400MHz stable 
I guess I cant reach 3400MHz stable due to -0.1V CPU voltage offset I run (to keep my 2700X slightly cooler and prevent it from going over 1.45V) ? can you confirm that negative CPU voltage offset affects RAM frequency ?


----------



## skline00

iusmus, what is the difference between the 6308 BIOS which has a definite command for PBO and 6401 which does not. It appears that the PBO function was removed in 6401. You recommendation of PE lvl 2 or 3 + offset 0.0125 + LLC 3 comes close but does not actually enable PBO does it?


----------



## Ramad

6808 seems to be a good BIOS so far. The last 2 BIOS versions have been good which seems better refined than the last 2 years, so good job by ASUS and AMD on 6808.


----------



## porschedrifter

*So precision boost overclock is broken in 6808?*
It doesn't seems to be working for me and in CBS there's no enable for precision boost overclock, only Auto or disable.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kildar

kazama said:


> Corsair H110i


I wonder if our back plates are causing some of these issues?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Kildar said:


> I wonder if our back plates are causing some of these issues?



I have a H110i with no issues


----------



## kazama

Is working without problems again since the clr cmos, will see when happend again.

flash 6808 or not? ramad sayed good bios but 1usmus sayed not.Im gamming most of the time.


----------



## Fanu

is this a normal voltage for 2700X ? 

spikes up to 1.55V while idling, hovering between 1.46-1.525V while not doing anything (just have firefox and cpu-z open in the background)

this is with BIOS 6401, PE2, AI OC tuner set at default along with CPU voltage (LLC at level 3)


----------



## 1usmus

kazama said:


> Is working without problems again since the clr cmos, will see when happend again.
> 
> flash 6808 or not? ramad sayed good bios but 1usmus sayed not.Im gamming most of the time.



Just to evaluate the bios, you need to test it, I brought the evidence. These parameters affect the average minimum and maximum FPS (especially when the game uses more than 8 threads) 



Fanu said:


> is this a normal voltage for 2700X ?
> 
> spikes up to 1.55V while idling, hovering between 1.46-1.525V while not doing anything (just have firefox and cpu-z open in the background)
> 
> this is with BIOS 6401, PE2, AI OC tuner set at default along with CPU voltage (LLC at level 3)



in PE mode, you are obliged to use the offset, for PE3, it is enough for me + 0,0125v. If you get higher voltage again, use the negative offset



Fanu said:


> thanks for your efforts and your regular activity in this thread (even tho its about "old" chipset motherboard)
> 
> will try and follow your guide to see if I can get my b-die 3200CL14 memory finally running at over 3333MHz - even with DRAM calc I was unable to reach 3400MHz stable
> I guess I cant reach 3400MHz stable due to -0.1V CPU voltage offset I run (to keep my 2700X slightly cooler and prevent it from going over 1.45V) ? can you confirm that negative CPU voltage offset affects RAM frequency ?


tell me your current procODT / RTT_PARK and I can tell you about the limit



skline00 said:


> iusmus, what is the difference between the 6308 BIOS which has a definite command for PBO and 6401 which does not. It appears that the PBO function was removed in 6401. You recommendation of PE lvl 2 or 3 + offset 0.0125 + LLC 3 comes close but does not actually enable PBO does it?


You do not need an independent PBO, for you *Stilt* created 4 PE presets. This is the best that exists. PE mode includes: PBO + Scalar control + some temperature offset. And also this mode can be ideally configured using offset voltage. You are not deprived of the functions, you currently have more than the users of other motherboards.

Due to the imperfection of the algorithm, AMD temporarily restricted access to PBO limits and Scalar control. In the new microcode, these functions will definitely return for Ryzen 3000 (I have doubts about the Ryzen 2000).


----------



## Fanu

1usmus said:


> in PE mode, you are obliged to use the offset, for PE3, it is enough for me + 0,0125v. If you get higher voltage again, use the negative offset


so if I am in PE mode 2 I have to use a positive CPU voltage offset in order to lower the CPU voltage ? 

I currently have CPU voltage at auto and voltage goes above 1.5V in idle - but still, even with that high of a voltage my CPU temps dont go over 72C in cinebench and over 64~C while gaming 
I am just worried that high voltage will shorten my CPUs life span



1usmus said:


> tell me your current procODT / RTT_PARK and I can tell you about the limit


I attached the screenshot of settings I am currently using

3466MHz seems to be stable with this config (no anomalies in windows, and played metro exodus / witcher 3 for an hour without issue - of course I need to test it some more to be sure everything is stable, but this looks promising) - but I had to remove the negative CPU voltage offset I had set (it was at -0.1V and max voltage reported by hwinfo64 was 1.45V with that negative offset) in order to run my memory higher than 3333MHz 

I dont know what is faster/safer in the end:

1) -0.1V CPU voltage offset, max CPU voltage of 1.45V, 3333MHz 14-14-14-28 1T RAM 

or

2) Auto CPU voltage (no offset), max CPU voltage of 1.55V, 3466MHz 14-15-14-28 1T RAM


----------



## Ramad

*Three days with BIOS 6808/AGESA 0.0.7.0*

Did spend 3 days using 6808, so what is good:




The user gets full AMD CBS menu.
Sleep states including ErP (S4+S5) works every time (tested with short periods and overnight). Moving the mouse or hitting any keyboard key wakes the system up to fully functional state, so no stuck CPU frequency or stuck CPU voltage.
Requires lower DRAM voltage than earlier BIOS versions at the same frequency and timings. I mean 1.38V/1.4V vs 1.35V @3200MT/s.
The motherboard acts pretty much like the Gigabyte K7 that I have used in the last 7 months (that was also the case with 6401). I did use the same settings as the K7 on this motherboard on the CH6 and got the same results, which leads me to guess that ASUS have only added AGESA 0.0.7.0 to the BIOS with no further AGESA "tuning". I don't mind the longer boot time on the CH6 vs the K7, because they are now as good and fast as soon as the boot process reaches the Desktop environment.
The CH6 with AGESA 0.0.7.0 beats the K7 with AGESA 1.0.0.6 on Linpack tests by 3-4 GFlops.


What needs fixing:

The motherboard would train the RAM 3 times on a cold boot before booting correctly if ErP is enabled. I have to point out that this does not happen when the PC wakes from Sleep state even if this setting is enabled.


*Used settings, BIOS 6808*


OS: Windows 8.1
R5 1600 @3.9 GHz, Custom P-state 0, Relaxed EDC throttling: enabled
Patriot Viper Elite @3200MT/s (dual rank 2 x 8GB SAMSUNG E-die) with primary latencies of 14-17-17-17-34
Memory interleaving: Socket, 1KB
CPU voltage: 1.369V + 0.00625V (offset)
SOC voltage: 1.05V
DRAM voltage: 1.35V
CLDO_VDDP: 1000mV
CAD drivers setup: Tuned
CAD drivers strength: Tuned
tRFC at RAM defaults: 416 - 256 - 176
PROC_ODT: 48 Ohm
Rtt values: RZQ/4 - OFF - Disabled
2T, Geardown: Enabled
VDDP: 1.05V

I ran 2 tests using LinpackXtreme 1.1.1 with 20 loops each using 10 GB of RAM. One of the tests is with Relaxed EDC enabled and the other with it disabled, the difference was about 20 GFlops between having this setting enabled or disbaled. The third was a 2 hours test of prime95 29.6 build 6 using 12 GB of RAM. These tests were ran at DRAM voltage of 1.38V with EDC enabled.


I ran another prime95 2 hours test using the same timings and voltages but reducing DRAM voltage to 1.35V with EDC enabled.


My opinion after using and testing this BIOS for several days now is: This is the best BIOS that I have tried and tested on the CH6. Thumbs up for ASUS on a good BIOS and thumbs up for AMD on good AGESA. I'm enjoying the stability and speed of my system, so thank you for a good work.




*Note:* I don't have a ZEN+ CPU so I don't know if PBO is there/functional or not.


----------



## Ramad

Double post.


----------



## Sentinela

Guys, i've reached a good speed/stability with hynix based tridentz rgb 3200mhz. Its set to 3333mhz. Can i improve anything here?


----------



## mito1172

1usmus said:


> *AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide* by me
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Ryzen_Memory_Tweaking_Overclocking_Guide/


Thanks super guide. You say 4 ram overclocking for c6h is better. is it correct?


----------



## LicSqualo

@Ramad
Thank you for sharing your test. Really appreciated.
Also for me, seems this bios is really a good one.
I can confirm some of your results. My actual ram speed (3466 profile but @3500MHz for the 101 base clock) require minus volts than usual (1,44V vs 1,42V) to be stable.
My Soc is 1,056 and, without LLC, under load is 1,04V. Perhaps I can try to lower and see if is stable.


----------



## porschedrifter

Anyone know of a modded bios for 6401 or 6808 on the ch6?


----------



## Disassociative

Well since the new BIOS breaks Performance Enhancer i'm not touching it.


----------



## Azghul

Yeah, thats the only sad thing. PE is broken. I can now use easily PE4, all Clock 4.25 ghz but won't clock down and don't boost single core.


Hope they will fix it. Everything else is awesome. running now on PE3 with 4.1 allcore and 1.25 Volts


----------



## Bmxant

Combined score is a lot lower with 6808 compared to 6001. The only thing I can think of is that the boost clock is no longer holding.

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/17466727?...QHvhJqP8987zCDPu1Sd1muAekEdJr_4u3GgcuJOf0oGV0

vs

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/34828972


Here's a lower score without the gpu OC.

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/34794435

1800x @ stock
C6H
2x8GB Trident Z @ 14-14-14-34-48 3200mhz


----------



## porschedrifter

1usmus said:


> *I do not advise to use a new bios.*
> thanks for the tests @*PlotnikVA*
> 
> *BIOS 6808 *
> Data Latency U0-U12 144.8ns
> Inter-Core Latency 95.5ns
> 
> 
> *BIOS 6401 *
> Data Latency U0-U12 129.0ns
> Inter-Core Latency 87.4ns


 @*1usmus* in your folder here, why is "not recommended" next to the CH6 bios mod you did? https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1nmbYweplr7sFZGuel64DWjmEVGUYMxl2


Curious because I was going to try it


Also, anyone on a 2700 with 6808 or 6401 notice if you manual OC the cpu voltage will stay at 1.3v no matter what you set vcore voltage to (auto, manual auto, offset auto)? If you leave everything on auto, the cores will still clock down together with the vcore. If you change anything it no longer scales the vcore down as well. So it's just sitting at 1.3v no matter what frequency. If you do a P-state OC though, it will scale down the vcore as well, however it's worth noting that if you go manual and stress test, the vcore does not budge at all from 1.3 so it seems as if some kind of LLC is being enabled (and high) without it showing.


I also noticed that when going offset voltage for vcore in 6808, system won't boot.


----------



## The Sandman

porschedrifter said:


> anyone on a 2700 with 6808 or 6401 notice if you manual OC the cpu voltage will stay at 1.3v no matter what you set vcore voltage to (auto, manual auto, offset auto)? If you leave everything on auto, the cores will still clock down together with the vcore. If you change anything it no longer scales the vcore down as well. So it's just sitting at 1.3v no matter what frequency. If you do a P-state OC though, it will scale down the vcore as well, however it's worth noting that if you go manual and stress test, the vcore does not budge at all from 1.3 so it seems as if some kind of LLC is being enabled (and high) without it showing.



Probably of no help here but wanted to share that my 2700x on 6401 with either a PE3 (4.2/4350MHz auto Vcore/LLC), or PE3 w/102 Bclk (4284MHz/4437MHz +.03125v Vcore LLC Level 4) both Vcore idles down as it should along with freq. You are reading the SV12 TFN from HWinfo for Vcore and not Core VID correct? My Core VID is almost always at 1.300V (depends on Boot) and never varies once in windoz.


Not going to bother updating from 6401. If it ain't broke don't fix it right?
Patiently waiting for 3700x and CHVIII-F release.


----------



## porschedrifter

The Sandman said:


> Probably of no help here but wanted to share that my 2700x on 6401 with either a PE3 (4.2/4350MHz auto Vcore/LLC), or PE3 w/102 Bclk (4284MHz/4437MHz +.03125v Vcore LLC Level 4) both Vcore idles down as it should along with freq. You are reading the SV12 TFN from HWinfo for Vcore and not Core VID correct? My Core VID is almost always at 1.300V (depends on Boot) and never varies once in windoz.
> 
> 
> Not going to bother updating from 6401. If it ain't broke don't fix it right?
> Patiently waiting for 3700x and CHVIII-F release.



Yeah it's the sv12 in hwinfo. It's odd, but 6401 does it as well, if I go manual OC on all cores (only at 4ghz right now) and keep voltages at auto, it will no longer idle down the voltage and it just stays at 1.3v. If I put back core ratio to auto and do PE it works as it should.


Can't wait for the new Ryzen chips, going to see how they run on the CH6


----------



## BUFUMAN

Are you that happy with the Asus support to buy a new board over 250€ or more?

I am Not.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## noko59

1usmus said:


> *AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide* by me
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Ryzen_Memory_Tweaking_Overclocking_Guide/


Awesome write up! Looks like some amazing push in memory speeds are indeed possible with the right tools. Thanks!


----------



## porschedrifter

Anyone on 6808 can you tell me if Precision Boost Overdrive is actually working for you?


Nevermind, same probably goes for us https://www.notebookcheck.net/Lates...-on-AMD-400-series-motherboards.414884.0.html


----------



## MosterMenu

The option in the bios is greyed out, but with the Performance enhancer (PE1-PE4) options enabled I'm pretty sure I'm getting the same results ..
This is what I have done, with a Crosshair vi, 2700x and flare X 3200 ram 16GB
I went back to 6302, I enabled PBO in the AMD cbs thing. (left everything stock)
I ran CINEBENCH and got a score of 1740 or something clocks went to around 4.02 (wasn't great)

went back into Bios and left the PBO option on and enabled the Performance enhance 4 setting at the main part of bios. and put my ram on stilts's 3466 setting
ran cinibench again and clocks went to 4.199 score went to 1856..

still in 6302, raised BCLK to 100.6 
Cinebench made call clocks go 4.296 or something, CPU power was 185Watts score went to 1881, (these tests aren't really exact I didn't wait very long after boot.)

Now, I went to 6808.
Found the PBO setting is not available, (greyed out)
set Performance enhance 4 , ram to 3466, (6808 doesn't like base clock adjustments, well it doesn't let the performance enhancer options do their thing when i put 100.6,it might be a lower threshold now but didn't test , LEFT it on 100.

CINEBENCH score is 1843, using 158WATTS, clocks go to 4.199

I'd say the performance boost overdrive option that's gone now was kinda useless if you enable the performance enhance options.
the new bios with performance enhance settings enabled is a little more gentle on the 2700x and the other optimisations with ram make up for it allowing a more efficient, quieter system.


----------



## Amir007

Ever since I updated to the latest bios my PC no longer goes to sleep. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## porschedrifter

Yes! Thank you for that.


MosterMenu said:


> The option in the bios is greyed out, but with the Performance enhancer (PE1-PE4) options enabled I'm pretty sure I'm getting the same results ..
> This is what I have done, with a Crosshair vi, 2700x and flare X 3200 ram 16GB
> I went back to 6302, I enabled PBO in the AMD cbs thing. (left everything stock)
> I ran CINEBENCH and got a score of 1740 or something clocks went to around 4.02 (wasn't great)
> 
> went back into Bios and left the PBO option on and enabled the Performance enhance 4 setting at the main part of bios. and put my ram on stilts's 3466 setting
> ran cinibench again and clocks went to 4.199 score went to 1856..
> 
> still in 6302, raised BCLK to 100.6
> Cinebench made call clocks go 4.296 or something, CPU power was 185Watts score went to 1881, (these tests aren't really exact I didn't wait very long after boot.)
> 
> Now, I went to 6808.
> Found the PBO setting is not available, (greyed out)
> set Performance enhance 4 , ram to 3466, (6808 doesn't like base clock adjustments, well it doesn't let the performance enhancer options do their thing when i put 100.6,it might be a lower threshold now but didn't test , LEFT it on 100.
> 
> CINEBENCH score is 1843, using 158WATTS, clocks go to 4.199
> 
> I'd say the performance boost overdrive option that's gone now was kinda useless if you enable the performance enhance options.
> the new bios with performance enhance settings enabled is a little more gentle on the 2700x and the other optimisations with ram make up for it allowing a more efficient, quieter system.


----------



## sneida

On my machine (2700x), bios 6808 results in lower single core/thread performance (tried different PE levels - i am usually using PE1).


----------



## looncraz

BUFUMAN said:


> Why is this chipset driver not available at AMD?? *** is wrong with AMD? I think the next ryzen will be my last for some years.


If it wasn't answered - AMD's site has the latest drivers. ASUS just puts a different version on theirs since they (apparently) modify them in some way.


----------



## Neoony

looncraz said:


> If it wasn't answered - AMD's site has the latest drivers. ASUS just puts a different version on theirs since they (apparently) modify them in some way.


Usually thats the case.

But this time with the new BIOS 6808, ASUS released even newer version of the chipset driver, and they also "strongly recommend" to install that newer version of ASUS Chipset driver if using the 6808 BIOS. So Iam guessing there is some quite significant modification from ASUS in their newer chipset driver.
While AMD still has the quite old 18.10.1810 - 10/26/2018 chipset driver.

Just a bit unusual 


















I didnt really yet try any of that, or checked the files...


----------



## Kildar

So we should be expecting a new bios with 0.0.7.2?


----------



## furkandeger

Haven't done any performance tests, but the latest BIOS (6808) causes fan issues for me. I use Argus Monitor to control my case and radiator fans, with case fans set to off if the GPU and CPU are under 50 degrees celcius and radiators are set to work %60 at max depending on the temps; however, with the latest BIOS fans randomly ramp up to full speed.


----------



## Lermite

furkandeger said:


> Haven't done any performance tests, but the latest BIOS (6808) causes fan issues for me. I use Argus Monitor to control my case and radiator fans, with case fans set to off if the GPU and CPU are under 50 degrees celcius and radiators are set to work %60 at max depending on the temps; however, with the latest BIOS fans randomly ramp up to full speed.



Weird.
The 6808 is the first bios that handles correctly my fans since the 6101, but the bios is the only one to handle them.


----------



## Kildar

I went back to 6401 from 6808 and I don't see the option to enable PBO?

I'm using Pstates.

What'd I miss?


----------



## Fanu

Kildar said:


> I went back to 6401 from 6808 and I don't see the option to enable PBO?
> 
> I'm using Pstates.
> 
> What'd I miss?


6401 is the first BIOS without PBO - you never had it on 6401

you cant enable it


----------



## Kildar

Fanu said:


> 6401 is the first BIOS without PBO - you never had it on 6401
> 
> you cant enable it


Ahhhh, I see said the blind man to the deaf mute...


----------



## uncleshady

Am I missing anything interesting without PBO? C6H with 2700x. If I am, can anybody point me to the modded bios please? thanks!


----------



## BUFUMAN

No moded Version available

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mito1172

2 more G.Skill Flare X ddr4-3200mhz C14 16GB (2x8gb) becomes 3200 MHz for smoothly?


----------



## Disassociative

Fanu said:


> 6401 is the first BIOS without PBO - you never had it on 6401
> 
> you cant enable it


Just to make sure I got it right

6401 - no PBO, Performance Enhancer still works
6808 - No PBO, Performance Enhancer doesn't work/barely does anything anymore

Thanks Asus.


----------



## looncraz

Disassociative said:


> Just to make sure I got it right
> 
> 6401 - no PBO, Performance Enhancer still works
> 6808 - No PBO, Performance Enhancer doesn't work/barely does anything anymore
> 
> Thanks Asus.


That's my experience with them.

It's okay, right now, though, given that the purpose of 6808 is to provide a tested system for Zen 2 CPUs. 

To save room in the image, I would not be surprised if removing some of the PB2 code was necessary rather than creating branches for Zen 2. Zen 2 brings quite a bit more flexibility in terms of clock domains, so there's going to need to be some give and take.

I believe 500 series boards will have reduced support for existing CPUs.

I must credit ASUS for hearing our pleas from before and getting us Crosshair VI Hero owners access so early for the new AGESA. Fan management seems to be working properly, finally, and we have Zen 2 support already. It makes me less hesitant to consider replacing my properly faulty board with a 500 series board assuming the monoblock still fits (I'm not about to buy another monoblock and a another board... I'll just wait out this one's life).

(I can't RMA the board because my movers lost the box which contained the original motherboard box... which contained my original VRM heatsinks...)


----------



## crakej

Kildar said:


> So we should be expecting a new bios with 0.0.7.2?


yes - 

Prime X470 Pro already has it - just.....new bios with AGESA 0072 and PBO restored so should be incoming for CH6/7 boards soon...


----------



## Disassociative

Sorry if I come off overly snappy about the PBO/PE thing - it just bugs me when things that used to just work stop working upon an update.


----------



## MosterMenu

Disassociative said:


> Just to make sure I got it right
> 
> 6401 - no PBO, Performance Enhancer still works
> 6808 - No PBO, Performance Enhancer doesn't work/barely does anything anymore
> 
> Thanks Asus.






Disassociative said:


> Sorry if I come off overly snappy about the PBO/PE thing - it just bugs me when things that used to just work stop working upon an update.


Nah, I'd say PBO in combination with the PE settings never did much.
and the latest BIOS offers working PE settings.
The PE settings work if you set your windows power setting to balanced.


----------



## ggdfdgd3

MosterMenu said:


> Nah, I'd say PBO in combination with the PE settings never did much.
> and the latest BIOS offers working PE settings.
> The PE settings work if you set your windows power setting to balanced.


Or simply change your minimum processor state from 100% to 5% in the High Performance plan.


----------



## sukabljet

Note 6093 and 6903, probably a typo.

Version 6093 2019/04/01 7.81 MBytes
CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 6093
"1. Update AM4 ComboPI 0.0.7.2
2. Improved Memory Stability"

Version 6903 2019/04/01 7.81 MBytes
ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO (WI-FI AC) BIOS 6903
"1. Update AM4 ComboPI 0.0.7.2
2. Improved Memory Stability"


----------



## Ramad

sukabljet said:


> Note 6093 and 6903, probably a typo.
> 
> Version 6093 2019/04/01 7.81 MBytes
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 6093
> "1. Update AM4 ComboPI 0.0.7.2
> 2. Improved Memory Stability"
> 
> Version 6903 2019/04/01 7.81 MBytes
> ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO (WI-FI AC) BIOS 6903
> "1. Update AM4 ComboPI 0.0.7.2
> 2. Improved Memory Stability"



It's a typo. The BIOS version number is 6903.


----------



## Lermite

Ramad said:


> It's a typo. The BIOS version number is 6903.



Let's hope the bios source source doesn't have any typo


----------



## Pilotasso

come back tomorrow to confirm. Today is a terrible day to be at the internet, or talk to other people IRL. I wish I had taken the day off.


----------



## Ramad

Lermite said:


> Let's hope the bios source source doesn't have any typo


Doesn't look like to have any issues so far. Works like the previous BIOS with a minor difference at the boot screen that looks like as if UEFI is waiting for input.

PBO users should check if the new BIOS fixes greyed out PBO.


----------



## Lermite

I'm testing the 6903 too and I didn't found any issue so far.

The 6401 made my RAM stable up to 3474 MHz.
The 6808 raised this limit to 3481.
I'm testing 3500 with the 6903. Ramtest didn't found any error yet but its completion is only 1300% right now. It must run for a much longer time to give a reliable result.

After Ramtest reached 10000% (as a first short test) with my RAM at 3500 Mhz and my very first gen 1700, the bios 6903 looks like the best one to me.
Especially, it got rid of the small regressions I had with the 6808.

With BCLK=101:


----------



## mito1172

ASUS Version 6093 has been downloaded.


----------



## Kildar

sukabljet said:


> Note 6093 and 6903, probably a typo.
> 
> Version 6093 2019/04/01 7.81 MBytes
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 6093
> "1. Update AM4 ComboPI 0.0.7.2
> 2. Improved Memory Stability"
> 
> Version 6903 2019/04/01 7.81 MBytes
> ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO (WI-FI AC) BIOS 6903
> "1. Update AM4 ComboPI 0.0.7.2
> 2. Improved Memory Stability"


Where is this at??? April Fool?


----------



## Ramad

BIOS 6903: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## Fanu

can anyone confirm that PBO is back in 6093 ?


----------



## sonaty96

Did ASUS abandon ROG CROSSHAIR VI EXTREME?

why they're not giving new bios for CROSSHAIR VI EXTREME?


----------



## MosterMenu

Fanu said:


> can anyone confirm that PBO is back in 6093 ?


It's back with bells on!

so, in 6093 you can find precision boost overdrive settings in the main Extreme tweaker page.
They are a little bit scary but I just don't quite understand them yet.

seems we can set the max power in watts, amps and the scaler to variable multipliers from x1 (normal) to x10.....10! 

soo it seems this motherboard just got interesting/scary the max setting for watts is like over 65000W but maybe I just don't fully understand it yet. 
this is probably going to liven this forum up at least.


----------



## 1usmus

*6903 MOD*

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ROUI2sZJs2WGuIz6jvsrZ_QFxkYFL2rK/view

At the request of members of the forum, I created mod 6903, its key feature is the microcode 1.0.0.4c. Bios with this microcode was not. I chose this microcode for a 2 reasons: the best overclocking of DRAM and IF was not crippled.
Do not forget to keep a BIOS for backup (I do not think that problems may arise, but precautions must be present)

* Installing the mod strictly through *Afuefix64* + all keys (*/X* too)



Spoiler


----------



## Fanu

sonaty96 said:


> Did ASUS abandon ROG CROSSHAIR VI EXTREME?
> 
> why they're not giving new bios for CROSSHAIR VI EXTREME?


it always comes several days later

I think its for the better, I consider C6H users as beta testers and we C6E get the final version


----------



## 1usmus

MosterMenu said:


> It's back with bells on!
> 
> so, in 6093 you can find precision boost overdrive settings in the main Extreme tweaker page.
> They are a little bit scary but I just don't quite understand them yet.
> 
> seems we can set the max power in watts, amps and the scaler to variable multipliers from x1 (normal) to x10.....10!
> 
> soo it seems this motherboard just got interesting/scary the max setting for watts is like over 65000W but maybe I just don't fully understand it yet.
> this is probably going to liven this forum up at least.


With every other limiter / safe guard disabled, the reliability (FIT) becomes the only restrain. 
Base FIT (scalar 1x) equals 1.330v for all cores and 1.425 for single core
When the “FIT” parameters were adjusted by increasing the scalar value from the default 1x to the maximum allowed value of 10x, the maximum all-core voltage became 1.380V, while the maximum single core voltage increased to 1.480V. 
Accordingly, with the change of the scalar the boost curve changes.

Keep in mind that this option will affect the life of your processor.

I advise you to use *Stilt* presets , they are optimized. You only need to choose the level *PE* and *CPU offset* :thumb:


----------



## Fanu

1usmus said:


> I advise you to use *Stilt* presets , they are optimized. You only need to choose the level *PE* and *CPU offset* :thumb:


but your DRAM calc tool gives better timings than stilts presets :\


----------



## 1usmus

Fanu said:


> but your DRAM calc tool gives better timings than stilts presets :\


*Stilt * created presets not only for RAM, but also for the processor. I'm talking about *PE*


----------



## MosterMenu

1usmus said:


> With every other limiter / safe guard disabled, the reliability (FIT) becomes the only restrain.
> Base FIT (scalar 1x) equals 1.330v for all cores and 1.425 for single core
> When the “FIT” parameters were adjusted by increasing the scalar value from the default 1x to the maximum allowed value of 10x, the maximum all-core voltage became 1.380V, while the maximum single core voltage increased to 1.480V.
> Accordingly, with the change of the scalar the boost curve changes.
> 
> Keep in mind that this option will affect the life of your processor.
> 
> I advise you to use *Stilt* presets , they are optimized. You only need to choose the level *PE* and *CPU offset* :thumb:


yep, I figured, pretty much played with the settings , pusheing them up and not seeing anything extreme in temps or watts.
I'v gone to 5000w on the PPT (so pretty much not limited right?)
and 200 for TDC and EDC , still getting 1800ish scores in cinebench and the temps and watts aren't high..
soo the presets are the go (as in performance enhancer 1-4 settings right?)


----------



## Fanu

1usmus said:


> *Stilt * created presets not only for RAM, but also for the processor. I'm talking about *PE*


ahh, I didnt realize Performance enhancer levels are stilts creation


----------



## 1usmus

MosterMenu said:


> yep, I figured, pretty much played with the settings , pusheing them up and not seeing anything extreme in temps or watts.
> I'v gone to 5000w on the PPT (so pretty much not limited right?)
> and 200 for TDC and EDC , still getting 1800ish scores in cinebench and the temps and watts aren't high..
> soo the presets are the go (as in performance enhancer 1-4 settings right?)


maximum value that is used in PE3 (1000 1000 1000 + 6X or 7X , i don't remember by heart ) and PE4 (1000 1000 1000 + 10X)



Fanu said:


> ahh, I didnt realize Performance enhancer levels are stilts creation


if I'm not mistaken *Elmor* also took part in the creation


----------



## oile

1usmus said:


> *6903 MOD*
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ROUI2sZJs2WGuIz6jvsrZ_QFxkYFL2rK/view
> 
> 
> 
> At the request of members of the forum, I created mod 6903, its key feature is the microcode 1.0.0.4c. Bios with this microcode was not. I chose this microcode for a 2 reasons: the best overclocking of DRAM and IF was not crippled.
> 
> Do not forget to keep a BIOS for backup (I do not think that problems may arise, but precautions must be present)
> 
> 
> 
> * Installing the mod strictly through *Afuefix64* + all keys (*/X* too)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Just WOW, THANKS for your efforts man! Really appreciated!
So I think you're saying that internal core latency is still high with the official 0072 bios right?


----------



## 1usmus

oile said:


> Just WOW, THANKS for your efforts man! Really appreciated!
> So I think you're saying that internal core latency is still high with the official 0072 bios right?


*U0-U12*

1.0.0.4с - 128.7 ns
0.0.7.0 - 144 ns 
0.0.7.2 - 147 ns

I see only deterioration on the last two microcodes


----------



## sonaty96

But, they skipped Version 6808 2019/03/15 for CROSSSHAIR VI EXTREME....


----------



## sonaty96

Fanu said:


> it always comes several days later
> 
> I think its for the better, I consider C6H users as beta testers and we C6E get the final version


But, they skipped Version 6808 2019/03/15 for CROSSSHAIR VI EXTREME....


----------



## BUFUMAN

1usmus said:


> *6903 MOD*
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ROUI2sZJs2WGuIz6jvsrZ_QFxkYFL2rK/view
> 
> 
> 
> At the request of members of the forum, I created mod 6903, its key feature is the microcode 1.0.0.4c. Bios with this microcode was not. I chose this microcode for a 2 reasons: the best overclocking of DRAM and IF was not crippled.
> 
> Do not forget to keep a BIOS for backup (I do not think that problems may arise, but precautions must be present)
> 
> 
> 
> * Installing the mod strictly through *Afuefix64* + all keys (*/X* too)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Thx Mate as allways!! Have a nice day 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Disassociative

Looks like PE2 sets all the PPT, TDC and EDC limits to 1000w now with the new BIOS. Interesting... thermal and stability testing time.


----------



## hvora70

Hello  I'm new here, and this is my first post.


I have an 1800X (first batch), C6H (BIOS v1701) and 32GB (2X16) of lousy Corsair Dominator Platinum (Hynix MFR) RAM (which is getting replaced by 64GB 4x16 of GSkill Samsung B Die in a few days).


My system is not overclocked as of now, and the RAM barely works beyond 2133MHz. @1usmus has been kind enough to suggest the old 6401 and 6808 BIOS were not too good, and the latest 6903 is still on AGESA 1.0.0.4c (and not 1.0.0.6c).


My question is, which is the best BIOS that I should flash to get the best out of the 1st Gen 1800X CPU & 4X16 Samsung B-Die GSkill RAM combination?

I'm not really an expert with OCing, and would prefer a stable but better system setup than I have right now. Any suggestions and advice is welcome.


P.S. Hope this is not the wrong place to put this post. Thanks for being kind.


----------



## maxrealliti

The new BIOS works fine, the memory keeps stably 3466 at a frequency of 4 GHz, there were some problems with the video driver, a clean installation solved the problem, everything works super. memory Hynix 
45 minutes of the test neither errors nor problems


----------



## looncraz

1usmus said:


> *U0-U12*
> 
> 1.0.0.4с - 128.7 ns
> 0.0.7.0 - 144 ns
> 0.0.7.2 - 147 ns
> 
> I see only deterioration on the last two microcodes


My results are very different, what memory speed are you using to test?

SiSoftware Sandra

Inter-Core Bandwidth : 55GB/s
Inter-Core Latency : 78.5ns

Inter-core latencies: 

WORST Inter-CCX: U0-U8 Data Latency : 116.2ns
NORMAL Intra-CCX: U6-U5 Data Latency : 40.9ns

1x 64bytes Blocks Bandwidth : 5.79GB/s
4x 64bytes Blocks Bandwidth : 16.76GB/s
4x 256bytes Blocks Bandwidth : 62.29GB/s
4x 1kB Blocks Bandwidth : 140.8GB/s
4x 4kB Blocks Bandwidth : 201.29GB/s
16x 4kB Blocks Bandwidth : 224.72GB/s
4x 64kB Blocks Bandwidth : 264.74GB/s
16x 64kB Blocks Bandwidth : 223.53GB/s
8x 256kB Blocks Bandwidth : 205.65GB/s
4x 1MB Blocks Bandwidth : 12.32GB/s
8x 1MB Blocks Bandwidth : 11.68GB/s
8x 4MB Blocks Bandwidth : 11.55GB/s

System Timer : 10MHz
Page Size : 2MB

Model : AMD Ryzen 7 2700X Eight-Core Processor
Speed : 4.24GHz (99%)
Microcode : MU8F08020B

Memory Controller
Speed : 1.6GHz (100%)


----------



## oile

1usmus said:


> *6903 MOD*
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ROUI2sZJs2WGuIz6jvsrZ_QFxkYFL2rK/view
> 
> 
> 
> At the request of members of the forum, I created mod 6903, its key feature is the microcode 1.0.0.4c. Bios with this microcode was not. I chose this microcode for a 2 reasons: the best overclocking of DRAM and IF was not crippled.
> 
> Do not forget to keep a BIOS for backup (I do not think that problems may arise, but precautions must be present)
> 
> 
> 
> * Installing the mod strictly through *Afuefix64* + all keys (*/X* too)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I ve flashed the 6903.cap with afuefi and afterwards 6903mod.rom with afugan and everything went well. But aida is saying combo AM4 0.0.7.2, is it normal?


----------



## 1usmus

oile said:


> I ve flashed the 6903.cap with afuefi and afterwards 6903mod.rom with afugan and everything went well. But aida is saying combo AM4 0.0.7.2, is it normal?


Yes, I replaced the microcode but did not change the name and description 
I will be very grateful if you provide test results *SiSoftware Sandra - Multi-core effiency *



looncraz said:


> My results are very different, what memory speed are you using to test?
> 
> SiSoftware Sandra
> 
> Inter-Core Bandwidth : 55GB/s
> Inter-Core Latency : 78.5ns
> 
> Inter-core latencies:
> 
> WORST Inter-CCX: U0-U8 Data Latency : 116.2ns
> NORMAL Intra-CCX: U6-U5 Data Latency : 40.9ns
> 
> 1x 64bytes Blocks Bandwidth : 5.79GB/s
> 4x 64bytes Blocks Bandwidth : 16.76GB/s
> 4x 256bytes Blocks Bandwidth : 62.29GB/s
> 4x 1kB Blocks Bandwidth : 140.8GB/s
> 4x 4kB Blocks Bandwidth : 201.29GB/s
> 16x 4kB Blocks Bandwidth : 224.72GB/s
> 4x 64kB Blocks Bandwidth : 264.74GB/s
> 16x 64kB Blocks Bandwidth : 223.53GB/s
> 8x 256kB Blocks Bandwidth : 205.65GB/s
> 4x 1MB Blocks Bandwidth : 12.32GB/s
> 8x 1MB Blocks Bandwidth : 11.68GB/s
> 8x 4MB Blocks Bandwidth : 11.55GB/s
> 
> System Timer : 10MHz
> Page Size : 2MB
> 
> Model : AMD Ryzen 7 2700X Eight-Core Processor
> Speed : 4.24GHz (99%)
> Microcode : MU8F08020B
> 
> Memory Controller
> Speed : 1.6GHz (100%)


stock cpu and memory 2133



hvora70 said:


> Hello  I'm new here, and this is my first post.
> 
> 
> I have an 1800X (first batch), C6H (BIOS v1701) and 32GB (2X16) of lousy Corsair Dominator Platinum (Hynix MFR) RAM (which is getting replaced by 64GB 4x16 of GSkill Samsung B Die in a few days).
> 
> 
> My system is not overclocked as of now, and the RAM barely works beyond 2133MHz. @1usmus has been kind enough to suggest the old 6401 and 6808 BIOS were not too good, and the latest 6903 is still on AGESA 1.0.0.4c (and not 1.0.0.6c).
> 
> 
> My question is, which is the best BIOS that I should flash to get the best out of the 1st Gen 1800X CPU & 4X16 Samsung B-Die GSkill RAM combination?
> 
> I'm not really an expert with OCing, and would prefer a stable but better system setup than I have right now. Any suggestions and advice is welcome.
> 
> 
> P.S. Hope this is not the wrong place to put this post. Thanks for being kind.


Perhaps you misunderstood me, 6903 has microcode version 0.0.7.2, and I replaced it with 1.0.0.4с. According to my observations, the best results were obtained on microcode 1.0.0.4с

possibly modified 6903 will show the best results among all bios versions


----------



## hvora70

Thank you!

Now just have to figure out what is AFUEFIx64 and how to use it  hehe


----------



## 1usmus

hvora70 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Now just have to figure out what is AFUEFIx64 and how to use it  hehe


in fact, everything is very simple, there are pictures in the manual 

*How to flash a official bios + mod bios (new instruction)*
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...yzen-bios-mods-how-update-bios-correctly.html


----------



## hvora70

Something seems to have gone wrong.. Did everything correctly, except I got a warning that there is a rom change before the cap file.. Then the mod rom worked correctly.. Now system won't boot into bios even.. Getting one long and 2 short beeps.. C6H with 6903mod.rom.. Any suggestions how to get it working?

Edit: The net says it is a video card error in AMI bios...?? I've only flashed the system bios. So, now what?


----------



## 1usmus

hvora70 said:


> Something seems to have gone wrong.. Did everything correctly, except I got a warning that there is a rom change before the cap file.. Then the mod rom worked correctly.. Now system won't boot into bios even.. Getting one long and 2 short beeps.. C6H with 6903mod.rom.. Any suggestions how to get it working?
> 
> Edit: The net says it is a video card error in AMI bios...?? I've only flashed the system bios. So, now what?


Do you remember which commands you entered when updating the BIOS?
Did you remove the battery?

in any case, do not worry, the board is able to restore the BIOS, now i need to understand where you made a mistake


----------



## hvora70

1usmus said:


> Do you remember which commands you entered when updating the BIOS?
> Did you remove the battery?
> 
> in any case, do not worry, the board is able to restore the BIOS, now i need to understand where you made a mistake


Entered all the commands correctly. In the first time, I used 6903.cap.. During that it said warning change in rom.. I clicked yes.. Then the gan with 6903mod.rom..that also went correctly.. Everything was done... But when i reset the pc, it won't boot.. Did not remove the battery. Everything was as per your screenshots except for the warning message before loading the cap file.. 

Edit: Could the graphic cards be loose? Opened the case. Board LED says F9.. After some time the board LED says 0d..


----------



## 1usmus

hvora70 said:


> Entered all the commands correctly. In the first time, I used 6903.cap.. During that it said warning change in rom.. I clicked yes.. Then the gan with 6903mod.rom..that also went correctly.. Everything was done... But when i reset the pc, it won't boot.. Did not remove the battery. Everything was as per your screenshots except for the warning message before loading the cap file..
> 
> Edit: Could the graphic cards be loose?


The first part is the installation of the official BIOS, which can be found on the site asus

the second part is the mod installation

that is, on the flash drive you had to have 2 BIOS files, 1 official bios, 1 mod bios

________________________


Now I suggest you remove the batteries for a minute and disconnect the computer from the electrical network. If there is no start, you will need to make a flashback.

how to make flashback:



Spoiler















or 

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?97223-Crosshair-vi-hero-wi-fi-ac-Usb-bios-flashback-fix


----------



## BUFUMAN

Wow the MB boots every setting without a blackscreen for the first time with the new Bios...

I am impressed. After 2 years.

First time thank you @asus

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 1usmus

*First tests 6903 mod*



Spoiler















Unfortunately, the replacement of the microcode did not solve the problem, the IF control is in other files ... I will look further ...


----------



## BUFUMAN

hvora70 said:


> Entered all the commands correctly. In the first time, I used 6903.cap.. During that it said warning change in rom.. I clicked yes.. Then the gan with 6903mod.rom..that also went correctly.. Everything was done... But when i reset the pc, it won't boot.. Did not remove the battery. Everything was as per your screenshots except for the warning message before loading the cap file..
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Could the graphic cards be loose? Opened the case. Board LED says F9.. After some time the board LED says 0d..


You don't reset after a flash!
Shutdown. 
Power Up = wait for boot.

It took up to 40sec here

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mito1172

can someone give me information? Why does the last 2 bios open with aa code? Is it like this in everyone?


----------



## oile

1usmus said:


> *First tests 6903 mod*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the replacement of the microcode did not solve the problem, the IF control is in other files ... I will look further ...


Tried it too and had the worst latency ever and fake boot. Is there any 6401 mod?


----------



## 1usmus

*AC: Odyssey*

*6401 - 136fps
6903 - 129fps*

by the way, this game does not fully load the processor, so in more demanding games the performance drop is more significant



Spoiler















at the moment bios with microcodes 0.0.7.0 and 0.0.7.2 is the worst that exists




oile said:


> Tried it too and had the worst latency ever and fake boot. Is there any 6401 mod?


I can make a mod for 6401 with the freshest microcode well or microcode for which the community will vote


----------



## Plissken

Do you think Asus will ever release a new bios which will resolve this issue? What you have shown there it's a significant performance hit. Somebody should point that out to Asus.


----------



## 1usmus

Plissken said:


> Do you think Asus will ever release a new bios which will resolve this issue? What you have shown there it's a significant performance hit. Somebody should point that out to Asus.


at the moment all new bios have this problem, Asus is not to blame


----------



## BUFUMAN

1usmus said:


> *AC: Odyssey*
> 
> 
> 
> *6401 - 136fps
> 
> 6903 - 129fps*
> 
> 
> 
> by the way, this game does not fully load the processor, so in more demanding games the performance drop is more significant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the moment bios with microcodes 0.0.7.0 and 0.0.7.2 is the worst that exists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can make a mod for 6401 with the freshest microcode well or microcode for which the community will vote


It would be cool mate with visible hpet/ spread spectrum Options pls. 
The new mod is without this option (

But this Bios is good in terms of accepting new settings to ram. It will boot.

The old bios versions are a buggy in this.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fanu

1usmus said:


> at the moment all new bios have this problem, Asus is not to blame


hmm I presume there should be no differences in performance in games on resolutions above 720p ? also, is the difference in performance the same on 2xxx line of Ryzens as well or is only first generation affected ?


----------



## 1usmus

BUFUMAN said:


> It would be cool mate with visible hpet/ spread spectrum Options pls.
> The new mod is without this option (
> 
> But this Bios is good in terms of accepting new settings to ram. It will boot.
> 
> The old bios versions are a buggy in this.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


HPET should now always be enabled, due to security patches.
In the new BIOS is not an option "Search"?



Fanu said:


> hmm I presume there should be no differences in performance in games on resolutions above 720p ? also, is the difference in performance the same on 2xxx line of Ryzens as well or is only first generation affected ?


 The test results that I gave it are average FPS, -7 FPS is a significant change . There is an impact on the events of 0.1%. I don't think you like stutters and freezes


----------



## hvora70

Have made the new BIOS USBs. Will be resetting the system later today.


What about the v6903 BIOS? Do you still advise me to flash to that one? Or go with the v1701? Or any other?


Am looking for a BIOS which allows good and stable memory and CPU speeds as may be possible.


----------



## sneida

anyone else experiencing higher cpu temperatures with the latest 6903 bios (also 6903mod)?

in previous bios versions, i used to apply pe1 to get ~4ghz (4-4,05) all core frequency in stress tests with a temperature in the mid 60s °c. Now, even without pe, i get 3,9-3.95ghz with temperatures around 70, spikes up to high 70s. with pe1/2, temperatures are now exceeding 80 °c which lead to blackscreen and fans turning to maximum. even needs multiple reboots afterwards to get into the bios again. corsair 115i liquid temperature around 40-45 °c.

i tried to apply the same settings as in previous bios versions, also lowering vcore, set different llc levels, different current lvls (100-120%) and so on but do not seem to get there any longer (lower vcore lowers the temps but leads to quick freezes).

also, lowering the ram frequency does not seem to have an influence. in general (all previous bios versions), i am only able to run 3333 save (stilt) with my 2700x, (all) dram calculator settings lead to very quick freezes in stress tests. my previous 1700 was able to run 3466 with dram calc. fast settings without a problem.


----------



## BUFUMAN

1usmus said:


> HPET should now always be enabled, due to security patches.
> 
> In the new BIOS is not an option "Search"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The test results that I gave it are average FPS, -7 FPS is a significant change . There is an impact on the events of 0.1%. I don't think you like stutters and freezes


I have to check it later. I thought it's only on CH VII available.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 1usmus

hvora70 said:


> Have made the new BIOS USBs. Will be resetting the system later today.
> 
> 
> What about the v6903 BIOS? Do you still advise me to flash to that one? Or go with the v1701? Or any other?
> 
> 
> Am looking for a BIOS which allows good and stable memory and CPU speeds as may be possible.


6401 for example 
but I liked very much 3008


----------



## oile

1usmus said:


> 6401 for example
> 
> but I liked very much 3008


Before with 6401 I was getting 64.5ns in aida

After I flashed 6903 with afuefi followed by 6903mod I was getting 68ns

I ve come back to 6401 with flashback but I get 68 ns and not 64.5ns with same settings as before.

What happened? I cannot go back even if it says agesa 1006 now?


----------



## Plissken

I just saw they updated the Realtek Audio Driver on the C7H to version 6.0.1.8468, previously was .8339 for both the C7H and the C6H. I was wondering if I can use these new drivers on the C6H as well since the audio part of the motherboard should be exactly the same. Anyone?


----------



## VicsPC

Plissken said:


> I just saw they updated the Realtek Audio Driver on the C7H to version 6.0.1.8468, previously was .8339 for both the C7H and the C6H. I was wondering if I can use these new drivers on the C6H as well since the audio part of the motherboard should be exactly the same. Anyone?


I didnt see that on their website, where did u find it?


----------



## Plissken

VicsPC said:


> I didnt see that on their website, where did u find it?


Here mate https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VII-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## MishelLngelo

Actually 6.0.1.8668 is last driver from Realtek, can be found at Git Hub.


----------



## Plissken

MishelLngelo said:


> Actually 6.0.1.8668 is last driver from Realtek, can be found at Git Hub.


Yes I know, the UAD ( https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?105341-DRIVERS-Realtek-HD-Audio-(UAD) ) and the HDA ( https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?105878-DRIVERS-Realtek-HD-Audio-(HDA) ) but why then Asus just updated the ones for the C7H to that version? Because they were building up the "new" driver with that version already maybe?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Plissken said:


> Yes I know, the UAD ( https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?105341-DRIVERS-Realtek-HD-Audio-(UAD) ) and the HDA ( https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?105878-DRIVERS-Realtek-HD-Audio-(HDA) ) but why then Asus just updated the ones for the C7H to that version? Because they were building up the "new" driver with that version already maybe?


MB manufacturers are always waaaay late.


----------



## VicsPC

Plissken said:


> Here mate https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VII-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


Yea weird, i looked it up when i posted and it wasn't there and now it is. Anyone got any release notes on it?


----------



## hvora70

So. Flashback done. Back on v1701. System booting fine.

Was not able to flash stock v6903 at all, even with flashback, so chose to go back to v1701.

Does a Rufus Large FAT32 MBR 256GB USB drive work the same as an old 512MB FAT32 USB drive for flashing BIOS using the flashback Port?

@*1usmus* Should I go with the 6401 modded by you (though you put it on the not advised folder) or stock 3008? Or is there a modded 3008 also? 

I'm on an 1800X so the 1st Gen BIOS are fine, just need max memory speed and *stability*.

Just thought I should mention that Thaiphoon Burner does not work for me for some reason, even in elevated mode. 

Don't know what it, not being able to flash 6903 and not being able to use thaiphoon burner, says about my motherboard.


----------



## BUFUMAN

sneida said:


> anyone else experiencing higher cpu temperatures with the latest 6903 bios (also 6903mod)?
> 
> 
> 
> in previous bios versions, i used to apply pe1 to get ~4ghz (4-4,05) all core frequency in stress tests with a temperature in the mid 60s °c. Now, even without pe, i get 3,9-3.95ghz with temperatures around 70, spikes up to high 70s. with pe1/2, temperatures are now exceeding 80 °c which lead to blackscreen and fans turning to maximum. even needs multiple reboots afterwards to get into the bios again. corsair 115i liquid temperature around 40-45 °c.
> 
> 
> 
> i tried to apply the same settings as in previous bios versions, also lowering vcore, set different llc levels, different current lvls (100-120%) and so on but do not seem to get there any longer (lower vcore lowers the temps but leads to quick freezes).
> 
> 
> 
> also, lowering the ram frequency does not seem to have an influence. in general (all previous bios versions), i am only able to run 3333 save (stilt) with my 2700x, (all) dram calculator settings lead to very quick freezes in stress tests. my previous 1700 was able to run 3466 with dram calc. fast settings without a problem.


I have the same temps as allways with my 1700x mate.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BUFUMAN

hvora70 said:


> So. Flashback done. Back on v1701. System booting fine.
> 
> Was not able to flash stock v6903 at all, even with flashback, so chose to go back to v1701.
> 
> Does a Rufus Large FAT32 MBR 256GB USB drive work the same as an old 512MB FAT32 USB drive for flashing BIOS using the flashback Port?
> 
> @*1usmus* Should I go with the 6401 modded by you (though you put it on the not advised folder) or stock 3008? Or is there a modded 3008 also?
> 
> I'm on an 1800X so the 1st Gen BIOS are fine, just need max memory speed and *stability*.
> 
> Just thought I should mention that Thaiphoon Burner does not work for me for some reason, even in elevated mode.
> 
> Don't know what it, not being able to flash 6903 and not being able to use thaiphoon burner, says about my motherboard.


Mate there is clearly something wrong.
Before you flash

-Cmos reset
-Reboot
-go to uefi load asus ez flash select rom hit ok.
Wait 
Boot up wait.

-pls don't try a mod rom if you are not able to flash stock one.


Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hvora70

BUFUMAN said:


> Mate there is clearly something wrong.
> Before you flash
> 
> -Cmos reset
> -Reboot
> -go to uefi load asus ez flash select rom hit ok.
> Wait
> Boot up wait.
> 
> -pls don't try a mod rom if you are not able to flash stock one.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk





I was able to flash the 6903 BIOS with afuefixx64, but it did give a warning during the process. Maybe that's what locked up the board. I didn't test it in between though. Just went to the mod rom straight next. After flashback and reset, it's working fine on 1701 with all previous settings (which is pretty much stock).


I think the 256GB drives are creating an error. Possible? In any case, I will try to flash 6401 from 512MB FAT32 drive. Will report back once I can access the PC again


----------



## Ramad

hvora70 said:


> I was able to flash the 6903 BIOS with afuefixx64, but it did give a warning during the process. Maybe that's what locked up the board. I didn't test it in between though. Just went to the mod rom straight next. After flashback and reset, it's working fine on 1701 with all previous settings (which is pretty much stock).
> 
> 
> I think the 256GB drives are creating an error. Possible? In any case, I will try to flash 6401 from 512MB FAT32 drive. Will report back once I can access the PC again


You will not see any gain moving to a modded BIOS. Why don't you try the stock BIOS and see if it is good for you?


You need to reset the BIOS by loading optimized settings then flash the BIOS using EZ Flash or FLASHBACK and you are set (doing another BIOS reset after flashing a BIOS is a good habit, if you want to do it right). You are making it too complicated for yourself by trying things you don't need.


----------



## 1usmus

hvora70 said:


> So. Flashback done. Back on v1701. System booting fine.
> 
> Was not able to flash stock v6903 at all, even with flashback, so chose to go back to v1701.
> 
> Does a Rufus Large FAT32 MBR 256GB USB drive work the same as an old 512MB FAT32 USB drive for flashing BIOS using the flashback Port?
> 
> @*1usmus* Should I go with the 6401 modded by you (though you put it on the not advised folder) or stock 3008? Or is there a modded 3008 also?
> 
> I'm on an 1800X so the 1st Gen BIOS are fine, just need max memory speed and *stability*.
> 
> Just thought I should mention that Thaiphoon Burner does not work for me for some reason, even in elevated mode.
> 
> Don't know what it, not being able to flash 6903 and not being able to use thaiphoon burner, says about my motherboard.


I am glad that you are all right now. I have seen several instances of CH6 that have problems updating. I need information about what MBEC you have. This information can be found in the BIOS main menu, where the BIOS number is written.

Mod bios is somewhat overvalued, at the moment I do not release mods because of their low importance. 6903 mod is intended only for experiments with overclocking RAM.


----------



## hvora70

My BIOS page


----------



## BUFUMAN

hvora70 said:


> I was able to flash the 6903 BIOS with afuefixx64, but it did give a warning during the process. Maybe that's what locked up the board. I didn't test it in between though. Just went to the mod rom straight next. After flashback and reset, it's working fine on 1701 with all previous settings (which is pretty much stock).
> 
> 
> I think the 256GB drives are creating an error. Possible? In any case, I will try to flash 6401 from 512MB FAT32 drive. Will report back once I can access the PC again


Hmm there is a difference between Mainboard "boot/Start" without error code and boot from device. 

Its possible that you used a different CSM setting. Or Secure boot which mess the boot up.

Had the same issues with my system.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BUFUMAN

1usmus said:


> I am glad that you are all right now. I have seen several instances of CH6 that have problems updating. I need information about what MBEC you have. This information can be found in the BIOS main menu, where the BIOS number is written.
> 
> 
> 
> Mod bios is somewhat overvalued, at the moment I do not release mods because of their low importance. 6903 mod is intended only for experiments with overclocking RAM.


I just want options like spread spectrum, (like allways) HPET.

And everything else which should be controlled by a power user.
@1usmus can you tell me why hpet should be enabled because of the security pateches? Where do you find this information mate.
For me you are just awesome. Cheers

Liebe Grüße.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BUFUMAN

Is there a way to change EC1/EC2 Version?

I am on MBEC 310 /RGE2 0106









Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## deags

Im probably an outlier but the stock 6903 seems fine for me , getting the highest results in AIDA64 out of any bios so far ... and I tried them all.

AIDA64


----------



## RaulGamer55

Good person my processor does not increase more than 3.95, after having installed Version 6401, because before it it went up easy easy to 4.1 and the maximum that I was able to reach was 4.3 to 1.55v, but after this update it is only 3.90, I can put 3.20, already restarted from nowhere. Can someone have some kind of problem like mine? And if possible guide me so that I go back to bios with other versions?


----------



## Fanu

RaulGamer55 said:


> Good person my processor does not increase more than 3.95, after having installed Version 6401, because before it it went up easy easy to 4.1 and the maximum that I was able to reach was 4.3 to 1.55v, but after this update it is only 3.90, I can put 3.20, already restarted from nowhere. Can someone have some kind of problem like mine? And if possible guide me so that I go back to bios with other versions?


6401 does not have PBO so that is why your CPU is lower clocked - same happened to my 2700X, after update it would not boost past 4.0GHz all core and 4.2GHz single core

set Performance Enhancer to lvl2 and enable core boost - CPU should boost past 4.0GHz with those settings


----------



## cbjaust

hvora70 said:


> Have made the new BIOS USBs. Will be resetting the system later today.
> 
> 
> What about the v6903 BIOS? Do you still advise me to flash to that one? Or go with the v1701? Or any other?
> 
> 
> Am looking for a BIOS which allows good and stable memory and CPU speeds as may be possible.


I'm using 3501 https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...-vi-overclocking-thread-816.html#post26542960 with my 1800X and C6H. Seems fine and the extra RAM Ratios are handy as well. That's the newest BIOS I've tried so far.


----------



## arcDaniel

First I will say, that I respect the work and knowledge from 1usmus but I really like the new Bios with AGESA 0072.

I can go one step higher with my Ram from 2933 to 3000 (all other Setting the same) an need less CPU voltage. My System runs extreme stable an snappy.

Perhaps ADIA64 tells me that my latency with the 2933mhz Ram setting is a little lower, but with the 3000mhz setting, I`m back to normal an my Ram speed in general is better.

I get more stable Results in Cinebench, before I had some times very good results an than with the same settings very bad numbers. Now I can do a lot of runs and have very similar results. 

Cinebench r20, CPU Ryzen [email protected] = ~4010pts


----------



## BUFUMAN

For me the new bios is the most stable one. You change a setting, system boots just fine like with intel system and don't get stuck anymore.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BUFUMAN

1usmus said:


> HPET should now always be enabled, due to security patches.
> 
> In the new BIOS is not an option "Search"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The test results that I gave it are average FPS, -7 FPS is a significant change . There is an impact on the events of 0.1%. I don't think you like stutters and freezes


Search Option is hotkey F9 = no function. 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 1usmus

*Guys, if you find problems in the new microcode, do not be afraid to write about it. In an emergency, you can even in private messages. I have a direct connection with AMD and problems will be solved much faster.*


----------



## 1usmus

BUFUMAN said:


> I just want options like spread spectrum, (like allways) HPET.
> 
> And everything else which should be controlled by a power user.
> @1usmus can you tell me why hpet should be enabled because of the security pateches? Where do you find this information mate.
> For me you are just awesome. Cheers
> 
> Liebe Grüße.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Meltdown , Spectre etc
one of the conditions is permanently enabled HPET

Unfortunately this is not very common information, I am afraid I will not find a source for you. But I do not think this is a big problem, you can turn off HPET in Windows


----------



## Extenderus

1usmus said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, if you find problems in the new microcode, do not be afraid to write about it. In an emergency, you can even in private messages. I have a direct connection with AMD and problems will be solved much faster.


Sorry for bothering you, especially in not related to my mo-bo topic, but I just register only to ask you about how can I roll back to previous bios which is 4207 for my b350-f motherboard. Built in utility won't let me roll back and says what any older bios is not proper. Can I use your bios mod 3803 v2 with afudos? Or it break my board? Maybe will be more wise to wait fix from AMD? Really sorry for wasting your time and for my poor grammar.


----------



## The Sandman

1usmus said:


> *6903 MOD*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ROUI2sZJs2WGuIz6jvsrZ_QFxkYFL2rK/view
> 
> At the request of members of the forum, I created mod 6903, its key feature is the microcode 1.0.0.4c. Bios with this microcode was not. I chose this microcode for a 2 reasons: the best overclocking of DRAM and IF was not crippled.
> Do not forget to keep a BIOS for backup (I do not think that problems may arise, but precautions must be present)
> 
> * Installing the mod strictly through *Afuefix64* + all keys (*/X* too)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler





1usmus said:


> maximum value that is used in PE3 (1000 1000 1000 + 6X or 7X , i don't remember by heart ) and PE4 (1000 1000 1000 + 10X)
> 
> 
> 
> if I'm not mistaken *Elmor* also took part in the creation





1usmus said:


> *Guys, if you find problems in the new microcode, do not be afraid to write about it. In an emergency, you can even in private messages. I have a direct connection with AMD and problems will be solved much faster.*


Thank you for all the good info and your continued help/support. + Rep! (yes guys it does work again)


One question if I may. Have you seen any info on the new x570's (CHVIII-F) and what is happening with the Super IO Chip (IT IT8665T)?
Hoping the issues we have on the C6H with sensor granularity are greatly improved.


----------



## RaulGamer55

So I'm going to talk about the errors that are happening to me, because I have ryzen 1700 and 16Gb cl14 from gskill, Motherboard CH6. I've noticed that sometimes the soc increases in a very strange way that you have to shut down the system for it to return to normal, so if you leave 2 days on or more, in this case you put the soc voltage at 1.0500v suddenly rises to 1,450 v, another thing is to limit the clock of the processor, this causes you to have performance loss in Aida, CB and among others, in the case in games to an instability and lose FPS because of this limit placed in the processor. Control of the water cooler, if you leave in the speedy mode, you could not control the coolers like the previous bios, because before you controlled the coolers, in this case I have a water cooler EVGA LED RGB Closed Loop 280x140mm, 400-HY-CL28-V1 , he simply managed to decrease without turning off the coolers with the previous bios, in this bios he simply disconnects the coolers in the EVGA controller. Another thing is the generated limit of the memories, you could with the bios version 1709 to use quietly the dual channel 3666mhz and with single channel, you used in 3733 without problem some, but with passing of the time was limiting the memory and its limit is 3466 , at 3533 it does not support, but with previous bios endured good.
 Another thing is to do raid 0 in ssds different, they end up losing performance, in this case a Ssd of the Pny CS900 and another WD Green does not use the sum of the reading and writing, being that the reading is around the 750mb and the writing around of 150. And another thing is generated on the motherboard itself the memory options, none works, I tested all the options. The part of you testing the overclock on the processor generated by the motherboard, also does not work due to the processor limit and even though the bios previously did not work, you would have to configure it your way. Hope this helps with something! And sorry for the text, I really want to help


----------



## 1usmus

The Sandman said:


> Thank you for all the good info and your continued help/support. + Rep! (yes guys it does work again)
> 
> 
> One question if I may. Have you seen any info on the new x570's (CHVIII-F) and what is happening with the Super IO Chip (IT IT8665T)?
> Hoping the issues we have on the C6H with sensor granularity are greatly improved.



Samples still have only the label "late prototype", in the end of the middle - end of April, the production of final products should start. I tend to think that ASUS has time to correct mistakes. I am sure that they follow the communities.


----------



## Disassociative

I swear once I undervolt past a certain point my single core boost frequencies start getting lower like they don't have enough voltage to reach their peaks.


----------



## BUFUMAN

1usmus thanks fro your answer mate. I have a huge problem since 1,5years mouse lags, latency issue, mouse lockups. please can someone help me? I dont understand this, several new installations won't help.
i also tried to disable all usb ports and worked only with 3.1, same issue.

This is the thread:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/6-i...uide-modern-pc-hardware-386.html#post27923224


----------



## 1usmus

BUFUMAN said:


> 1usmus thanks fro your answer mate. I have a huge problem since 1,5years mouse lags, latency issue, mouse lockups. please can someone help me? I dont understand this, several new installations won't help.
> i also tried to disable all usb ports and worked only with 3.1, same issue.
> 
> This is the thread:
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/6-i...uide-modern-pc-hardware-386.html#post27923224
> 
> https://youtu.be/NUdQS5iRHmA


1) remove the Logitech and Asm drivers
2) remove chipset drivers
3) ashampoo reg cleaner 
4) make measurements ISR / DPC


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

1usmus said:


> *Guys, if you find problems in the new microcode, do not be afraid to write about it. In an emergency, you can even in private messages. I have a direct connection with AMD and problems will be solved much faster.*


+1  

Keep Up the Great work Bratan'

=


----------



## BUFUMAN

1usmus said:


> 1) remove the Logitech and Asm drivers
> 2) remove chipset drivers > done, was only for testing
> 3) ashampoo reg cleaner > doone
> 4) make measurements ISR / DPC check picture pls


I have no clue, but i can say one thing this was my biggest misstake to buy this board and cpu.
Disbaled every bit of energy safeing, c6 /pstats, USB ports.

Same issue with default Bios settings.

1usmus i did send my board to RMA at june 2017 asus send it back to me. no errors. is it possible to ask that contact of you about that issue?


----------



## 1usmus

@Ne01 OnnA




BUFUMAN said:


> I have no clue, but i can say one thing this was my biggest misstake to buy this board and cpu.
> Disbaled every bit of energy safeing, c6 /pstats, USB ports.
> 
> Same issue with default Bios settings.
> 
> 1usmus i did send my board to RMA at june 2017 asus send it back to me. no errors. is it possible to ask that contact of you about that issue?


At the moment I see no problems. Freezes gone?

@[email protected] present in our forum


----------



## Susliks

Disable Sleep Mode and Hibernation
https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/support-software/How-to-disable-Sleep-Mode-or-Hibernation-793/


----------



## BUFUMAN

1usmus said:


> @Ne01 OnnA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment I see no problems. Freezes gone?
> 
> @[email protected] present in our forum



Installed my OS new. at the moment Nvidia Drivers are installed i have this issue.


----------



## hvora70

Well, after some experimentation, I was not able to get my Hynix memory working beyond 2133Mhz. It is Hynix A die (AFR I assume) and not MFR as I previously thought (Finally got thaiphoon burner working).

I tried all the DRAM Overclocker 1.41 settings for Hynix AFR, tried more loose settings, tried changing voltages, everything. But the memory just won't train beyond 2133 Mhz.

So the system is like this at the moment - C6H v1701, 1800X 3.6Ghz, 32GB Hynix AFR 2133 Mhz, 2X Vega 64 CFX, etc. Everything is damm stable etc, but the RAM is not up to speed.

I am expecting delivery of the 4000Mhz Samsung B-die RAM in a couple of weeks, and maybe that will help me to speed up the system. Hopefully it works at higher speed on the v1701 BIOS.

Like I mentioned earlier I am unable to get the C6H to flash the v6401 or v6903 stock BIOSes even. The latest one I tried was v3008 but it kept retraining and seemed unstable, so I went back to v1701.

@*1usmus* I did upload the MDEC screenshot. It is 312 as I understand it. Does that make a difference in flashing BIOSes? @*BUFUMAN* seems to be able to flash all the BIOSes and his C6H is MDEC 310 as per his screenshot. Any ideas?

Just an update on what's happening here


----------



## PlotnikVA

BUFUMAN said:


> Installed my OS new. at the moment Nvidia Drivers are installed i have this issue.


Have you installed all the Nvidia drivers? I prefer to install no Nvidia driver manually - the system is able to install all the necesseary video and audio drivers but if you need the latest video driver (Windows usually installs older versions) you can try NVIDIA driver slimming utility https://www.guru3d.com/files-details/nvidia-driver-slimming-utility.html
Try to uninstall all drivers and programms relating to Nvidia and put to use one of the above methods.


----------



## BUFUMAN

PlotnikVA said:


> Have you installed all the Nvidia drivers? I prefer to install no Nvidia driver manually - the system is able to install all the necesseary video and audio drivers but if you need the latest video driver (Windows usually installs older versions) you can try NVIDIA driver slimming utility https://www.guru3d.com/files-details/nvidia-driver-slimming-utility.html
> Try to uninstall all drivers and programms relating to Nvidia and put to use one of the above methods.


thanks for your help mate.

I disconnected the inet connection and installed the OS 1809 / Power Settings Ultimate Power/ C6 Disabled / all on full power.
This time i had many unknown devices etc., i started to install the latest amd chipset driver with inf. files @ device manager step by step. 

i did a reboot after every device installation. checked Windows Display Settings for that lag > was fine no lag.

After a while i reached the nvidia card. installed 419.67 WHQL restart > Bang Mouse lockup. there is nothing else installed.
Remove nvidia driver> no lockup

Installed DCH driver > lockup.

i did not installed any Sounddriver, was set a HD Audio device. with sounddriver same issue.

I RMA now the Mainboard, for second time. First RMA was because of the Sensors (+50mv-60mv on CPU and RAM) but ASUS just send me the mainboard back. i can't accpet this anymore. Looks like a first revision issue (hope so).

@[email protected] can you help me with my RMA. I know they will send me back this board, i have absolutly no trust in this first revision. I bought it to release 2017.
i can provide a Ticket No. This setup makes me crazy, really i am down to my knees. i hate unresponsiv systems, especially if i buy the best parts.


----------



## Ramad

BUFUMAN said:


> thanks for your help mate.
> 
> I disconnected the inet connection and installed the OS 1809 / Power Settings Ultimate Power/ C6 Disabled / all on full power.
> This time i had many unknown devices etc., i started to install the latest amd chipset driver with inf. files @ device manager step by step.
> 
> i did a reboot after every device installation. checked Windows Display Settings for that lag > was fine no lag.
> 
> After a while i reached the nvidia card. installed 419.67 WHQL restart > Bang Mouse lockup. there is nothing else installed.
> Remove nvidia driver> no lockup
> 
> Installed DCH driver > lockup.
> 
> i did not installed any Sounddriver, was set a HD Audio device. with sounddriver same issue.
> 
> I RMA now the Mainboard, for second time. First RMA was because of the Sensors but ASUS just send me the mainboard back. i can't accpet this anymore. Looks like a first revision issue (hope so).



You can try letting Windows install graphics card driver through Windows servers and drop nvidia drivers. ASUS have soundcard, USB 3.1 and chipset drivers for this motherboard, and use black USB ports for mouse and keyboard.

Try using the system at stock settings to find out if this is a software issue or an issue related to wrong BIOS settings, I have seen issues with stutter and sound caused by wrong or too tight memory timings such as tRFC.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Thank you Ramad!

My first attempt yesterday was let the OS download the driver. At the moment the nvidia 388 driver is installed the mouse lockup starts again.

I will install again later with stock settings. And check trfc value and go for absolutely safe timming +5 on each timmings or DOCP mode.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Johan45

Sounds like a SW issue. What mouse are you using


----------



## looncraz

BUFUMAN said:


> Thank you Ramad!
> 
> My first attempt yesterday was let the OS download the driver. At the moment the nvidia 388 driver is installed the mouse lockup starts again.
> 
> I will install again later with stock settings. And check trfc value and go for absolutely safe timming +5 on each timmings or DOCP mode.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


...

Your problems start when nVidia's driver gets installed.

Maybe it's a problem with the video card...


----------



## BUFUMAN

Logitech G502 i tried both internal Memory and external, tried all HZ steps now ist on 1000hz. to be sure its not the mouse i plug in a touchpad. Same issue.

I think it is the GCard or my Board.

Now new installed Windows Default Drivers, bios @ Default > same issue.

I am like a Encyclopedie for Windows 10 issue now. I can assure you, i tried every f* Setting. OMG what a waste of time. BTW my GCard was working without any problems on my i7 2600K.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Ramad said:


> You can try letting Windows install graphics card driver through Windows servers and drop nvidia drivers. ASUS have soundcard, USB 3.1 and chipset drivers for this motherboard, and use black USB ports for mouse and keyboard.
> 
> Try using the system at stock settings to find out if this is a software issue or an issue related to wrong BIOS settings, I have seen issues with stutter and sound caused by wrong or too tight memory timings such as tRFC.


Done and now with newest insider build. Total default settings all on auto.
Same issue.












Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ramad

BUFUMAN said:


> Done and now with newest insider build. Total default settings all on auto.
> Same issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



I want to understand what you mean when you write "lockup", do you mean the system freezes or the mouse becomes unresponsive (does not move) but the keyboard works?


I have seen the video you posted earlier but did not understand what was wrong. 

Edit: seeing the video again I understood that it lags, am I correct?


----------



## BUFUMAN

Ramad said:


> I want to understand what you mean when you write "lockup", do you mean the system freezes or the mouse becomes unresponsive (does not move) but the keyboard works?
> 
> 
> I have seen the video you posted earlier but did not understand what was wrong.
> 
> Edit: seeing the video again I understood that it lags, am I correct?


the mouse is not moving for 1 sec.

here my newst video watch the mouse pointer. I start moving after clicking on Display Settings (Anzeigeeinstellungen)


----------



## BUFUMAN

Update can't test the keyboard.
But i can assure you without the keyboard the issue persists.

I tested it with my touchpad only connected to black usb ports. Like now.

The mouse pointer will stuck for 1 sec.

Same with other programs, like steam, TeamSpeak, latency monitor, timerbench.

I just bought a nvme to bypass the SATA controller. If you go back to the early stages of this thread, you will recognize my post about SATA driver, I/O issues. i thought the SATA driver from MS are causing trouble....

Or my other Posts about HPET or Spread Spectrum.

This is what makes me crazy. Just check my posts here since 2017. I am trying to solve it. But this is the first time where i lose. I am at my end. 2 years.....

I shouldn't never bought that parts.

If i send it to RMA they will send me the same Mainboard back i am sure about that.


Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ramad

BUFUMAN said:


> the mouse is not moving for 1 sec.
> 
> here my newst video watch the mouse pointer. I start moving after clicking on Display Settings (Anzeigeeinstellungen)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/2DCf1yTYipE



I see. The issue may have nothing to do with the mouse or drivers but with HDD/SSD. We can do a small test using Linux Live OS, this will show if the issue is related to your CPU/motherboard/RAM or not.


You can download Manjaro Gnome Live OS: https://manjaro.org/download/gnome/


Write to a USB stick (you don't need a capacity higher than 4GB) using Win32 Diskimager: https://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/files/latest/download


Reboot and keep hitting F8 when the ROG logo is displayed to get to the "Boot Selection Menu" and choose to boot using the USB stick (does not matter if you choose UEFI or not) then boot to Manjaro. 



See if you still have the same issues. This is completely safe and does not effect your Windows partition and will only run using the USB and RAM so no HDD/SSD are involved.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Ramad said:


> I see. The issue may have nothing to do with the mouse or drivers but with HDD/SSD. We can do a small test using Linux Live OS, this will show if the issue is related to your CPU/motherboard/RAM or not.
> 
> 
> You can download Manjaro Gnome Live OS: https://manjaro.org/download/gnome/
> 
> 
> Write to a USB stick (you don't need a capacity higher than 4GB) using Win32 Diskimager: https://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/files/latest/download
> 
> 
> Reboot and keep hitting F8 when the ROG logo is displayed to get to the "Boot Selection Menu" and choose to boot using the USB stick (does not matter if you choose UEFI or not) then boot to Manjaro.
> 
> 
> 
> See if you still have the same issues. This is completely safe and does not effect your Windows partition and will only run using the USB and RAM so no HDD/SSD are involved.


Thank you mate really!

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mito1172

hvora70 said:


> Well, after some experimentation, I was not able to get my Hynix memory working beyond 2133Mhz. It is Hynix A die (AFR I assume) and not MFR as I previously thought (Finally got thaiphoon burner working).
> 
> I tried all the DRAM Overclocker 1.41 settings for Hynix AFR, tried more loose settings, tried changing voltages, everything. But the memory just won't train beyond 2133 Mhz.
> 
> So the system is like this at the moment - C6H v1701, 1800X 3.6Ghz, 32GB Hynix AFR 2133 Mhz, 2X Vega 64 CFX, etc. Everything is damm stable etc, but the RAM is not up to speed.
> 
> I am expecting delivery of the 4000Mhz Samsung B-die RAM in a couple of weeks, and maybe that will help me to speed up the system. Hopefully it works at higher speed on the v1701 BIOS.
> 
> Like I mentioned earlier I am unable to get the C6H to flash the v6401 or v6903 stock BIOSes even. The latest one I tried was v3008 but it kept retraining and seemed unstable, so I went back to v1701.
> 
> @*1usmus* I did upload the MDEC screenshot. It is 312 as I understand it. Does that make a difference in flashing BIOSes? @*BUFUMAN* seems to be able to flash all the BIOSes and his C6H is MDEC 310 as per his screenshot. Any ideas?
> 
> Just an update on what's happening here


1701 bios version old. Install Version 3008 first and install this Version 3502. upgrade version in this way. no new bios ram problem


----------



## Kildar

BUFUMAN said:


> the mouse is not moving for 1 sec.
> 
> here my newst video watch the mouse pointer. I start moving after clicking on Display Settings (Anzeigeeinstellungen)
> 
> https://youtu.be/2DCf1yTYipE


Disable HPET in windows..


----------



## uncleshady

Ramad said:


> I see. The issue may have nothing to do with the mouse or drivers but with HDD/SSD. We can do a small test using Linux Live OS, this will show if the issue is related to your CPU/motherboard/RAM or not.
> 
> 
> You can download Manjaro Gnome Live OS: https://manjaro.org/download/gnome/
> 
> 
> Write to a USB stick (you don't need a capacity higher than 4GB) using Win32 Diskimager: https://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/files/latest/download
> 
> 
> Reboot and keep hitting F8 when the ROG logo is displayed to get to the "Boot Selection Menu" and choose to boot using the USB stick (does not matter if you choose UEFI or not) then boot to Manjaro.
> 
> 
> 
> See if you still have the same issues. This is completely safe and does not effect your Windows partition and will only run using the USB and RAM so no HDD/SSD are involved.


hah after I read his post I thought the same thing... try a live linux session to see if your hardware is garbage. Smart.


----------



## sonaty96

still no news for C6E?


----------



## jackoboy9

BUFUMAN said:


> the mouse is not moving for 1 sec.


You got another PC to try your GPU in? Sounds like a graphics issue to me.


----------



## Fanu

sonaty96 said:


> still no news for C6E?


nope

latest BIOS is still:
Version 6401 2018/12/28

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## BUFUMAN

jackoboy9 said:


> You got another PC to try your GPU in? Sounds like a graphics issue to me.


Not atm. But i use hdmi instead of miniDP the freez/lockup is much more less.

Btw Ubuntu was without any issues.
I don't know that os well. 



Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BUFUMAN

Update: windows 8.1 no issues atm. This OS boots fast as hell!

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BUFUMAN

Update 2: the mouse is for more than 5 sec not available. Same issue but this time directly after boot, didn't recognized it. At the beginning.

I only use Black usb ports at the top. Only NVME.

Update 3. With and without nvidia driver













Installing win 10 1703 right now


----------



## BUFUMAN

Same freez for 1 sec. On win 10 1703. No Internet connection only chipset and nvidia driver are installed.




Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cellar Dweller

@*BUFU*MAN


What Nvidia Driver version?

FYI - If you have a 1080Ti or lower you should not install anything above 399.24. All version 400.x drivers are hosed up in some way for older cards. I have 3 DP displays and run them in Surround and what happens is if the monitors go to sleep which I have set for like 20 minutes then the whole system locks up and only way back is to completely reboot. It also affects Citrix Workspace in similar fashion. 



Now on another note. I also have issues even tweaking anything for C6H mobo for RAM. I have 4 x 16 Gig G.Skill Trident-Z = 64 Gig of RAM. If I set anything for OC from the default of 2133 it causes many issues too with games and anything tied to my 1080Ti as well. I have a certain game that will Bugsplat upon every launch if I tune my RAM to 3200 which it's supposed to be capable of. There was only ever one BIOS that worked for me for my RAM to be at 3200 and that was 1201.

For your sake though I would drop back your video driver to what I stated. I've been on that and there's absolutely no issues graphics or lag wise. All issues with Nvidia have been with 400+ driver series.


Now my RAM issue I've never been able to get past 2133 since 1201 BIOS regardless. 
One other note is to use Realtek HD Audio driver R2.82 from their site and not anything from Asus. This too fixes tons of other weird issues people may see with stutters etc. on C6H


----------



## BUFUMAN

417.67. but had the same issue with 388.xx from win update.

I can pass 3333mhz if i like to.

I will try 399.xx thanks for your input.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jackoboy9

How long to people's systems take to POST from cold (i.e. when the Windows starting dots appear)?
Just curious...


----------



## Ramad

@BUFUMAN

Can you disconnect other harddisks than your OS drive (shutdown and pull SATA cable off the drives except OS drive) and do a disk scan.

You can also run the command in a command shell as an administrator: *chkdsk /f* 

Then see if you still have the issue with no drives but the OS drive. 

My guess is one of your harddisks is suffering from corruption since you did not have this issue using Ubuntu, while no HDD/SSD was used (USB drive only). I had Windows 10 installed 2 weeks ago for 1 day and it did manage to corrupt itself in a few hours using the same stable settings that I use on Windows 8.1/Windows 7/Manjaro.


----------



## Fanu

jackoboy9 said:


> How long to people's systems take to POST from cold (i.e. when the Windows starting dots appear)?
> Just curious...


less than 10s with disabled POST delay and with default boot visuals - on a Samsung EVO 960 500gb


----------



## hvora70

@*Ramad* , I dumped the modded BIOSes for stock BIOS.

@*mito1172* , I followed your method and got the system booting up in BIOS v6401.

However, I am unable to boost the RAM beyond 2133MHz. Ofc, this is the Hynix AFR C15 3000MHz 2X16 GB Sticks from Corsair. But, still.

Am expecting 32GB (2X16 Samsung B-Die G-Skill F4000 C19 Trident-Z GTZ) in a few days. Am hoping to get better numbers with that.

Otherwise I am doomed to stay at 2133MHz until I get a new board  It's a bit disappointing really, getting low RAM speed even with the best RAM.

Btw, does BIOS v6401 have any issues with running the Chassis Fans from the PWM ports? Two of my fans seem to have stopped running.


----------



## Kildar

Disable HPET in Windows!


----------



## looncraz

Kildar said:


> Disable HPET in Windows!


It is probably disabled already. Enabling it might be a good idea, though.


----------



## BUFUMAN

After hours of new installing and testing. I decided to install logitech mouse and corsair keyboard software.
Disabled the software to Autostart.

And than a new start> Baam system boots immediately! The the LED lights don't turn off two times. 20sec. to desktop.

The issue its not that hard anymore, bit i think it's related to HDMI. It freezes little bit longer with DP.

I disabeld all nivida container etc.
I use nvida inspector instead.

Much more snappy. But i will do the sata test like you mentioned.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ƒinesse

Shawn Shutt jr said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *4rcherz*
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/28960_40#post_26411934
> 
> try that.
> 
> 
> 
> i got it working, now to test what it gave me xD sadly my kit is Hynix but worth a shot. easy to follow guide.


 Im encountering the same issue where as "I can't download kernel driver blah blah blah" but have all administrative rights turned off :\ how'd you manage to bypass this?


----------



## hvora70

@*Kildar* , @*looncraz* , is the HPET message suggestion me? My system doesn't boot at all if I set RAM speed to more than 2133 MHz. I am wondering if the new BIOS v6903 would help me to get a working speed more than 2133 MHz out of the Hynix AFR RAM. 

In any case my Samsung B-Die RAM comes in by Thursday according to FedEx and I'd like to have the best BIOS loaded and ready for it  I'm currently on v6401 and two of my chassis fans have stopped working (don't know if it's the BIOS doing that).


----------



## 1usmus

*I have 2 news for you. One is good, the second is bad.*

Good news. I managed to get to the PMU (memory controller settings and memory training). Now not only moding AGESA but also PMU is possible. Due to the fact that the procedure is not fast, mods will be limited. But in any case, I will share the leadership with you.


Bad news. The memory controller firmware for Zen 2 is identical to Zen + / Zen. That is, in the new processors, the memory controller will be old.


----------



## MishelLngelo

1usmus said:


> *I have 2 news for you. One is good, the second is bad.*
> 
> Good news. I managed to get to the PMU (memory controller settings and memory training). Now not only moding AGESA but also PMU is possible. Due to the fact that the procedure is not fast, mods will be limited. But in any case, I will share the leadership with you.
> 
> 
> Bad news. The memory controller firmware for Zen 2 is identical to Zen + / Zen. That is, in the new processors, the memory controller will be old.


Hmmmm, I was hoping for better IMC but as my RAM is running fine at 3600MHz at Cl16, it should be fine anyway. It would be nice if 4000MHz RAM would become a commonplace speed.


----------



## 1usmus

MishelLngelo said:


> Hmmmm, I was hoping for better IMC but as my RAM is running fine at 3600MHz at Cl16, it should be fine anyway. It would be nice if 4000MHz RAM would become a commonplace speed.


4000? this is possible thanks to the new *MEMCLK / 2* mode


----------



## LicSqualo

Interesting, is the memory controller that now is located into the I/O chip, the 14nm chip?
Perhaps in this way is possible to maintain backward compatibility with MB (x370, x470 and others)? 
Seems a compromise for me, overall if the Dram and IF speed are decoupled this time: we can play in a different way also with old memory controller.


----------



## Priest

MishelLngelo said:


> Hmmmm, I was hoping for better IMC but as my RAM is running fine at 3600MHz at Cl16, it should be fine anyway. It would be nice if 4000MHz RAM would become a commonplace speed.


Maybe having the IMC on it's own die and what ever process\architecture changes that involved will allow for a higher IMC clock?


----------



## Kildar

hvora70 said:


> @*Kildar* , @*looncraz* , is the HPET message suggestion me? My system doesn't boot at all if I set RAM speed to more than 2133 MHz. I am wondering if the new BIOS v6903 would help me to get a working speed more than 2133 MHz out of the Hynix AFR RAM.
> 
> In any case my Samsung B-Die RAM comes in by Thursday according to FedEx and I'd like to have the best BIOS loaded and ready for it  I'm currently on v6401 and two of my chassis fans have stopped working (don't know if it's the BIOS doing that).


It was for the individual with mouse lag issues...


----------



## Kildar

Well, HWINFO is failing now for me. Stuck on detecting CPU #15.
TM says "Not Responding".

WHT? IGU!


----------



## hvora70

Omg! Finally got BIOS v6903 loaded, and for the first time ever I am able to set the memory speed to 3000 Mhz with DRAM overclocker settings. Flawless start and boot and going into games too. Now will test whether real life performance is possible without any issues (hopefully)!


----------



## mito1172

hvora70 said:


> @*Ramad* , I dumped the modded BIOSes for stock BIOS.
> 
> @*mito1172* , I followed your method and got the system booting up in BIOS v6401.
> 
> However, I am unable to boost the RAM beyond 2133MHz. Ofc, this is the Hynix AFR C15 3000MHz 2X16 GB Sticks from Corsair. But, still.
> 
> Am expecting 32GB (2X16 Samsung B-Die G-Skill F4000 C19 Trident-Z GTZ) in a few days. Am hoping to get better numbers with that.
> 
> Otherwise I am doomed to stay at 2133MHz until I get a new board  It's a bit disappointing really, getting low RAM speed even with the best RAM.
> 
> Btw, does BIOS v6401 have any issues with running the Chassis Fans from the PWM ports? Two of my fans seem to have stopped running.


(2X16 Samsung B-Die G-Skill F4000 C19 Trident-Z GTZ) No problem. hynx is problematic. Update the bios version 6903. I said


----------



## KWSW

Anyone have any success with overclocking or even getting the Corsair Vengeance LPX 2x16GB kit (CMK32GX4M2B3000C15) stable at its rated speed of 3000?










I cant seem to get it stable at 3000 or 2933, much less even think of overclocking it.


----------



## Ultimvtum

KWSW said:


> Anyone have any success with overclocking or even getting the Corsair Vengeance LPX 2x16GB kit (CMK32GX4M2B3000C15) stable at its rated speed of 3000?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant seem to get it stable at 3000 or 2933, much less even think of overclocking it.



I've been running two of a similar kit for a while, not sure how helpful this would be since it *is* a different kit, but it's also high density Corsair Hynix so here you go:

CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 (so 2 of these 2x16 kits)
4x16 at 3000MHz CL16
DRAM at 1.41v, with some extra juice on the SoC (I think it's 1.137)
I use a lot of level 3 LLC with max capacity at 120%.
I can share exactly settings if you'd like.

It's not the fastest settings, but I need the high capacity for my work.


----------



## KWSW

Ultimvtum said:


> I've been running two of a similar kit for a while, not sure how helpful this would be since it *is* a different kit, but it's also high density Corsair Hynix so here you go:
> 
> CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 (so 2 of these 2x16 kits)
> 4x16 at 3000MHz CL16
> DRAM at 1.41v, with some extra juice on the SoC (I think it's 1.137)
> I use a lot of level 3 LLC with max capacity at 120%.
> I can share exactly settings if you'd like.
> 
> It's not the fastest settings, but I need the high capacity for my work.


Thank you, I will give your settings a try at 3000, in theory it should work i think since same settings but running at a lower speed.


----------



## VicsPC

For those running Hynix don't be afraid to give it more voltage. I had mine down quite tight in timings and ran 1.45v without any adverse affects. You can see how tight i was able to get em on my 3200C16 kit, i kept the test going of course, went to around 2000% without any errors. On my c7 i have it at factory timings but still use 1.4/1.4 boot/vram voltage. Haven't had a single issue either on both of my 2700x chips. The picture below was on my c6 and 1700x.


----------



## hvora70

I did get the Hynix to boot at 3000 Mhz, but it didn't last. Gaming and other tests makes the PC hang or reboot and I have to cold reset and wait for some time before I can boot back into BIOS. Was unable to get it stable at 2933, 2866 or 2800 even, and finally stopped playing with it and set it back to the default 2133 MHz.

My RAM voltage was 1.4 (showing as 1.438 in the BIOS) and SOC was 1.05, and I was afraid to take it higher than that.

I wonder if the SOC voltage could cause the memory error? Or is it that the timings in DRAM calculator 14-16-16-16-xxxx are too tight for the RAM? The XMP profile timings are much looser than the DRAM calculator ones at 15-17-17-17-xxxx. SPD ofc is default at 2133 MHz 15-15-15-15-xxxx. 

How high can I take the SOC voltage safely on the C6H with 1800X?
How high can I take DRAM voltage safely on the Hynix AFR memory?

Should I just wait for the Samsung B-Die which is arriving tomorrow (or so)?


----------



## BUFUMAN

The latest BIOS 6903 is what i call stable. Any bad change at old bios version was leading into black screen =cmos clear etc.

With 6903 it will boot.

If you have issues with ram go for it.



Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hvora70

BUFUMAN said:


> The latest BIOS 6903 is what i call stable. Any bad change at old bios version was leading into black screen =cmos clear etc.
> 
> With 6903 it will boot.
> 
> If you have issues with ram go for it.



Those are exactly the problems I had. I am now on BIOS v6903, but the Hynix RAM won't stay stable at 2800Mhz even. Wondering what to do with it. I spent a pretty packet for it when I bought it (Corsair Dominator Platinum). Have been using it at 2133 MHz since so long. 

Have now ordered Samsung B-Die which is expected tomorrow or so.


----------



## KWSW

hvora70 said:


> Those are exactly the problems I had. I am now on BIOS v6903, but the Hynix RAM won't stay stable at 2800Mhz even. Wondering what to do with it. I spent a pretty packet for it when I bought it (Corsair Dominator Platinum). Have been using it at 2133 MHz since so long.
> 
> Have now ordered Samsung B-Die which is expected tomorrow or so.


I am still having issues with my Hynix as well. maybe like what a previous poster has mentioned, going to push the voltage up to 1.45


----------



## BUFUMAN

Check the Auto Values in RTC. Use them as manual values for your Ram
Go with 1.05-1.1v soc for the beginning.


Can you post your bios settings txt?



Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pimpmuckl

hvora70 said:


> @*Ramad* , I dumped the modded BIOSes for stock BIOS.
> 
> @*mito1172* , I followed your method and got the system booting up in BIOS v6401.
> 
> However, I am unable to boost the RAM beyond 2133MHz. Ofc, this is the Hynix AFR C15 3000MHz 2X16 GB Sticks from Corsair. But, still.
> 
> Am expecting 32GB (2X16 Samsung B-Die G-Skill F4000 C19 Trident-Z GTZ) in a few days. Am hoping to get better numbers with that.
> 
> Otherwise I am doomed to stay at 2133MHz until I get a new board  It's a bit disappointing really, getting low RAM speed even with the best RAM.
> 
> Btw, does BIOS v6401 have any issues with running the Chassis Fans from the PWM ports? Two of my fans seem to have stopped running.


Try this? https://i.imgur.com/h8WSEUy.png

1.45v DRAM and I think I'm on 855 CLDO_VDDP but not 100% on that. Might be 913. Got literally the same sticks and took me a while to get them stable.


----------



## Sarge91

Anyone else getting a new code 8 crash? Before the last 2 bios I always ran lv4 performance enhancer with a negative offset of 0.0500 with the correct LLC power settings etc and it would auto peak at 4.34 ghz and hold 4.25 on all cores loaded fine. Now even turning off PBO or trying many different methods as soon as a full load stress anything over 4.1 ghz will black screen code 8 crash. Different options, followed the d ram calculator settings for my kit and even tried everything at stock. Stock doesn't crash but I want to be able to get my high cpu clocks back. Seems like once I start a full load stress it will crash within 5 secs and cpu temp reaches 75-80. Before the bios I would do a long stress test and temps would see 85c even and put my h100iv2 cooler to the test but still didn't crash. Ive spend endless late nights testing since I use this pc to game and stream I need it dialed in again.

Crosshair Hero VI Wifi x370 on 6903 bios 
2700x h100iv2 cooler
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3200MHz C16 (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16)
950w Corsair PSU
m.2 960 evo
gtx 980 SLI


Off Reddit page one guy said this "Newest bios not stable. Not for me. Been crashing on memory tests all day with a flashing 8 q code. Thought it was just me being bad at stabilizing the ram(was stable on 1208), so I went back to complete stock 2133 ram and ran the test. Still crashed. Thought ram went bad. Pulled and changed out. Still crashed. Ran prime 95 on stock CPU crashed within 5 minutes same q code 8.back to 1208 it is. Also my ram was benching 8 GB/s less on single core bandwidth on user bench. Down from about 38GB/s to 30.

Knocking it out of the park Asus. Thanks. God I wish Elmor where still around. Now that he is gone I'll never buy Asus again."

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/b8cprn/crosshair_vi_hero_wifi_6903_bios/


----------



## Sarge91

Also i see a new 6903 Bios came out today via Asus Site.. im going to flash and try it! 

Version 6903
2019/04/11 10.05 MBytes
ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO (WI-FI AC) BIOS 6903
"1. Update AM4 ComboPI 0.0.7.2
2. Improved Memory Stability"


----------



## KWSW

Managed to get my Hynix AFR 2x16GB kit running at 2933:










Currently all my LLC settings are on auto as my 1800x is still on stock and I am using the 6401 bios.
Are there other settings I should be taking note of?


----------



## deags

Finally managed to get 3600Mhz stable  ... anyone have any tips on getting the Latency down?


----------



## Navyblue

Pardon me, I am new at this since I just got this board.

CPU: Ryzen 7 1700
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Elite 3200MHz CL15 (runs at 3200MHz, but probably not at CL15)

I just updated the BIOS to 6401, which seems make my RAM run at its rated 3200MHZ with timings set to auto, but not stable at XMP timings.

The reported voltages from the sensor are quite a bit lower compared to my Fluke multimeter. So I corrected all voltages except SOC voltage (I left at auto) to spec. The Vcore for example I entered an offset of -0.15V to correct the crazy high default voltages.

CPU ratio is set to auto with core performance boost on.

I am only 1 hour into Prime95 blend and has not crash yet. It was not possible with the stock BIOS due to RAM stability.

The problem: I am occassionally hearing beeps while the system is running. One time it was 5 equal length beeps, other time it was 1 beep. The manual does not seems to say anything under its beep code section. This is while Prime95 is still running, and I cannot always reproduce it.

As of now error code displays "24" as usual.

What is wrong here?


----------



## MosterMenu

Navyblue said:


> Pardon me, I am new at this since I just got this board.
> 
> CPU: Ryzen 7 1700
> RAM: Crucial Ballistix Elite 3200MHz CL15 (runs at 3200MHz, but probably not at CL15)
> 
> I just updated the BIOS to 6401, which seems make my RAM run at its rated 3200MHZ with timings set to auto, but not stable at XMP timings.
> 
> The reported voltages from the sensor are quite a bit lower compared to my Fluke multimeter. So I corrected all voltages except SOC voltage (I left at auto) to spec. The Vcore for example I entered an offset of -0.15V to correct the crazy high default voltages.
> 
> CPU ratio is set to auto with core performance boost on.
> 
> I am only 1 hour into Prime95 blend and has not crash yet. It was not possible with the stock BIOS due to RAM stability.
> 
> The problem: I am occassionally hearing beeps while the system is running. One time it was 5 equal length beeps, other time it was 1 beep. The manual does not seems to say anything under its beep code section. This is while Prime95 is still running, and I cannot always reproduce it.
> 
> As of now error code displays "24" as usual.
> 
> What is wrong here?


I don't know , but the CROSSHAIR VI doesn't beep, because it has a screen and if you are seeing 24 than there is no problem for that BIOS, (New bios seems to shor AA) maybe update?.


----------



## jackoboy9

MosterMenu said:


> I don't know , but the CROSSHAIR VI doesn't beep, because it has a screen and if you are seeing 24 than there is no problem for that BIOS, (New bios seems to shor AA) maybe update?.


It will beep if you've plugged in a speaker.


----------



## Navyblue

If you look in the manual, there are beep codes, just that they don’t correspond to what I heard.

The closest to 5 beeps described is “1 continuous beep and 4 short beeps” that corresponds to “hardware failure”, but I don’t think the first beep I heard is longer than the rest. This happened at least twice now.


----------



## Navyblue

I don’t have a speaker plugged in either. What else could be beeping?

CPU, RAM, disk drives, it’s not possible that they beep, unless they are haunted.

I don’t think my GPU or PSU can beep, I have them for a very long time and never heard them beep, but I cannot completely rule them out.

The board is not plugged in to a case.


----------



## Fanu

Navyblue said:


> I don’t have a speaker plugged in either. What else could be beeping?
> 
> CPU, RAM, disk drives, it’s not possible that they beep, unless they are haunted.
> 
> I don’t think my GPU or PSU can beep, I have them for a very long time and never heard them beep, but I cannot completely rule them out.
> 
> The board is not plugged in to a case.


stick your head in case to hear which exact component is beeping

probably is PSU if you ruled everything else out


----------



## Navyblue

Fanu said:


> stick your head in case to hear which exact component is beeping
> 
> 
> 
> probably is PSU if you ruled everything else out




There is no case.


----------



## MosterMenu

Navyblue said:


> There is no case.


make a video of this beeping and upload it and share the link plz


----------



## mito1172

Navyblue said:


> Pardon me, I am new at this since I just got this board.
> 
> CPU: Ryzen 7 1700
> RAM: Crucial Ballistix Elite 3200MHz CL15 (runs at 3200MHz, but probably not at CL15)
> 
> I just updated the BIOS to 6401, which seems make my RAM run at its rated 3200MHZ with timings set to auto, but not stable at XMP timings.
> 
> The reported voltages from the sensor are quite a bit lower compared to my Fluke multimeter. So I corrected all voltages except SOC voltage (I left at auto) to spec. The Vcore for example I entered an offset of -0.15V to correct the crazy high default voltages.
> 
> CPU ratio is set to auto with core performance boost on.
> 
> I am only 1 hour into Prime95 blend and has not crash yet. It was not possible with the stock BIOS due to RAM stability.
> 
> The problem: I am occassionally hearing beeps while the system is running. One time it was 5 equal length beeps, other time it was 1 beep. The manual does not seems to say anything under its beep code section. This is while Prime95 is still running, and I cannot always reproduce it.
> 
> As of now error code displays "24" as usual.
> 
> What is wrong here?


Try the latest bios 6903. 24 code means everything is right


----------



## hvora70

Update: The Hynix RAM would not boot or stay stable at 3000/2933/2866/2800. Finally gave up on them for now.

Got the Samsung B-die sticks and seated the perfectly on v6903 BIOS. They don't work at Stilt's settings for 3600/3466/3333/3200 on 6903. They don't work at DRAM Calc settings at 3600/3466/3333/3200 on 6903. They boot but they are not stable for these settings.

Then set the RAM for 3600 MHz BIOS preset (just below Stilt's presets) and running it at 3200 MHz with 1.35 DRAM Voltage and DRAM Boot Voltage and 1.025 SOC. It boots. Stays stable for a while. Crashes on tests. Crashes on games. Crashes with code 08.

Flashed back to 6401 BIOS.

Running the Samsung B-die sticks on 3200 MHz with 3600MHz settings (16-16-16-38-56-etc which are pretty loose for 3200 on Samsung B-die). Will test soon.

I may possibly have the worst IMC ever in the chip lottery


----------



## Naeem

hvora70 said:


> Update: The Hynix RAM would not boot or stay stable at 3000/2933/2866/2800. Finally gave up on them for now.
> 
> Got the Samsung B-die sticks and seated the perfectly on v6903 BIOS. They don't work at Stilt's settings for 3600/3466/3333/3200 on 6903. They don't work at DRAM Calc settings at 3600/3466/3333/3200 on 6903. They boot but they are not stable for these settings.
> 
> Then set the RAM for 3600 MHz BIOS preset (just below Stilt's presets) and running it at 3200 MHz with 1.35 DRAM Voltage and DRAM Boot Voltage and 1.025 SOC. It boots. Stays stable for a while. Crashes on tests. Crashes on games. Crashes with code 08.
> 
> Flashed back to 6401 BIOS.
> 
> Running the Samsung B-die sticks on 3200 MHz with 3600MHz settings (16-16-16-38-56-etc which are pretty loose for 3200 on Samsung B-die). Will test soon.
> 
> I may possibly have the worst IMC ever in the chip lottery



i am running hynix 32Gb kit with 4X8GB sticks @ 3000 mhz i just had to change procODT to 40ohms to boot


----------



## Naeem

hvora70 said:


> Update: The Hynix RAM would not boot or stay stable at 3000/2933/2866/2800. Finally gave up on them for now.
> 
> Got the Samsung B-die sticks and seated the perfectly on v6903 BIOS. They don't work at Stilt's settings for 3600/3466/3333/3200 on 6903. They don't work at DRAM Calc settings at 3600/3466/3333/3200 on 6903. They boot but they are not stable for these settings.
> 
> Then set the RAM for 3600 MHz BIOS preset (just below Stilt's presets) and running it at 3200 MHz with 1.35 DRAM Voltage and DRAM Boot Voltage and 1.025 SOC. It boots. Stays stable for a while. Crashes on tests. Crashes on games. Crashes with code 08.
> 
> Flashed back to 6401 BIOS.
> 
> Running the Samsung B-die sticks on 3200 MHz with 3600MHz settings (16-16-16-38-56-etc which are pretty loose for 3200 on Samsung B-die). Will test soon.
> 
> I may possibly have the worst IMC ever in the chip lottery



i am running hynix 32Gb kit with 4X8GB sticks @ 3000 mhz i just had to change procODT to 40ohms to boot


----------



## mito1172

hvora70 said:


> Update: The Hynix RAM would not boot or stay stable at 3000/2933/2866/2800. Finally gave up on them for now.
> 
> Got the Samsung B-die sticks and seated the perfectly on v6903 BIOS. They don't work at Stilt's settings for 3600/3466/3333/3200 on 6903. They don't work at DRAM Calc settings at 3600/3466/3333/3200 on 6903. They boot but they are not stable for these settings.
> 
> Then set the RAM for 3600 MHz BIOS preset (just below Stilt's presets) and running it at 3200 MHz with 1.35 DRAM Voltage and DRAM Boot Voltage and 1.025 SOC. It boots. Stays stable for a while. Crashes on tests. Crashes on games. Crashes with code 08.
> 
> Flashed back to 6401 BIOS.
> 
> Running the Samsung B-die sticks on 3200 MHz with 3600MHz settings (16-16-16-38-56-etc which are pretty loose for 3200 on Samsung B-die). Will test soon.
> 
> I may possibly have the worst IMC ever in the chip lottery


G.SKILL Flare X DDR4-3200Mhz C14 32GB (4x8GB) 4 ram 3200MHZ C14 DOCP is running smoothly in STANDARD setting. bios 6903


----------



## hvora70

Will try the DOCP settings for the Samsung B-Die RAM next. Wasn't stable in tests and games at 3200 MHz on other presets (Stilt's / DRAM Calc). 

Moreover, the system also hangs because of overheating. Even with case open. I have 2x Vega64, and 1800X all running at stock.

One chassis fan connector is not working since upgrading to v6xxx BIOS, so I opened the case to have better airflow. But, it still hangs. I'm going to have to recheck all connectors, will do so soon. Is there a fan port issue with v6xxx BIOSes?

Does ambient temp have an effect on RAM speed? I am currently at 30-32 *C (about 85-90 *F). I know that's high temps but I was hoping with the case open and good air circulation, the system would not hang, but, it still does hang, possibly due to overheating.

Temps: CPU is at 52-55 *C, video cards are at 65-68 *C. I don't see why the system should hang or crash at those temps.

Still struggling to find a stable RAM setup at anything higher than 2133 MHz with settings as per presets or DRAM calc.

I guess I will have to manually tweak the sticks, which is something I was hoping to avoid.


----------



## The Sandman

mito1172 said:


> Try the latest bios 6903. 24 code means everything is right


 I recall you made a post asking about the AA code (not 24 or 40 as normal) with these last two Bios'. Ever find the cause? Mine just started this AA on 6903.




hvora70 said:


> Update: Got the Samsung B-die sticks and seated the perfectly on v6903 BIOS. They don't work at Stilt's settings for 3600/3466/3333/3200 on 6903. They don't work at DRAM Calc settings at 3600/3466/3333/3200 on 6903. They boot but they are not stable for these settings.
> 
> Then set the RAM for 3600 MHz BIOS preset (just below Stilt's presets) and running it at 3200 MHz with 1.35 DRAM Voltage and DRAM Boot Voltage and 1.025 SOC. It boots. Stays stable for a while. Crashes on tests. Crashes on games. Crashes with code 08.
> 
> Flashed back to 6401 BIOS.
> 
> Running the Samsung B-die sticks on 3200 MHz with 3600MHz settings (16-16-16-38-56-etc which are pretty loose for 3200 on Samsung B-die). Will test soon.
> 
> I may possibly have the worst IMC ever in the chip lottery


Which B-Die memory kit do you have now (specifically)?
Posting a rig sig will make it easier to help you.


No fan port issues as far as I'm aware on 6903 but I do run a fan controller rather than trusting a Bios to keep fans in order.
Have you tried increasing Dram voltage etc? My Flare-X require 1.4v for 3200 C14 and 1.42v for 3466 C14.
Also be sure to go through and manually enter MemCadbus , RTT etc as well as Digi settings.


The Flare-X are pretty much plug and play at 3200MHz but testing is still required and was no big deal for me on two systems running 6903.
The temps you mentioned should not be a factor as for shutting down, more likely just instability due to voltage/settings not being right.


Perhaps you can post a couple SS showing HWInfo opened up while running a stress test (IBT AVX?) as well as posting a Bios text file so we know where you're at.
What are you testing stability with? How long?
When system crashes does it simply restart or is it freezing? Need more info here to help.


----------



## hvora70

It freezes when it overheats. Goes into black screen when it gives a RAM error. 

I have G_Skill 2X16GB F4-4000-C19-16GTZ RAM currently installed. Currently back on 6401 BIOS.

My current RTC settings attached. HWInfo screen attached.

This setting stays stable for a while, but doesn't complete tests or run games for more than a while.


----------



## mito1172

The Sandman said:


> I recall you made a post asking about the AA code (not 24 or 40 as normal) with these last two Bios'. Ever find the cause? Mine just started this AA on 6903.


aa code came with 6808 bios to me and could not find the reason because no one did not inform


----------



## Eddie7.4

Just out of curiosity. Is the issues with the memory specific to the ryzen 8 core processors or more of a c6h issue? I'm asking cause I have the c6h with ryzen 5 2600 and corsair vengeance lpx CMK16GX4M2D3000C16W memory. I just finished the build and it's running at 2166. Was debating on clocking it up to its rated 3000mhz but after following this thread not sure if I even want to try it as I have little to no experience with tweaking memory. I am runing bios v6301 at the moment. Have done a couple stress tests with aida64 and prime95 with no errors. Highest temps after 2 hrs on each were 51.3 on hwinfo64.


----------



## The Sandman

Eddie7.4 said:


> Just out of curiosity. Is the issues with the memory specific to the ryzen 8 core processors or more of a c6h issue? I'm asking cause I have the c6h with ryzen 5 2600 and corsair vengeance lpx CMK16GX4M2D3000C16W memory. I just finished the build and it's running at 2166. Was debating on clocking it up to its rated 3000mhz but after following this thread not sure if I even want to try it as I have little to no experience with tweaking memory. I am runing bios v6301 at the moment. Have done a couple stress tests with aida64 and prime95 with no errors. Highest temps after 2 hrs on each were 51.3 on hwinfo64.



Memory issue/s IMHO are across all manufactures, some more than others. No matter which CPU.

C6H has been no problem for me at all as I run Samsung B-Die memory. I'd guess your Corsair kit to have Hynix C-Die so I can't offer any specific help other than the following.


If you want to learn how to setup memory go here https://www.overclock.net/forum/26417503-post1.html 

Thaiphoon Burner has the info you'll need to get started and it's explained there very well. Posted a snip below.



The latest Bios 6903 (AGESA 0.0.7.2) would probably be of the most help. I've heard good things from Hynix chip users in other threads here.
You might want to try 6903 and just load XMP profile and see what you get. Others have had good luck, might be worth a shot.


The only thing I use AIDA for is the Cache and Memory Benchmark. It's no where near a real stress test.
Almost forgot.... Welcome to OCN


----------



## KWSW

Was reading through the Ryzen Memory Tweaking Overclocking Guide and noticed 1usmus mentioned Hynix CJR rams.
Anyone with experience with the 2x16GB kits like the F4-3600C19D-32GSXWB? The article mentions the 2x8GB and I expect 2x16GB to be harder to overclock plus I am still on the 1800x waiting for the Ryzen 3000 series to be out.


----------



## Eddie7.4

The Sandman said:


> Eddie7.4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity. Is the issues with the memory specific to the ryzen 8 core processors or more of a c6h issue? I'm asking cause I have the c6h with ryzen 5 2600 and corsair vengeance lpx CMK16GX4M2D3000C16W memory. I just finished the build and it's running at 2166. Was debating on clocking it up to its rated 3000mhz but after following this thread not sure if I even want to try it as I have little to no experience with tweaking memory. I am runing bios v6301 at the moment. Have done a couple stress tests with aida64 and prime95 with no errors. Highest temps after 2 hrs on each were 51.3 on hwinfo64.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory issue/s IMHO are across all manufactures, some more than others. No matter which CPU.
> 
> C6H has been no problem for me at all as I run Samsung B-Die memory. I'd guess your Corsair kit to have Hynix C-Die so I can't offer any specific help other than the following.
> 
> 
> If you want to learn how to setup memory go here https://www.overclock.net/forum/26417503-post1.html
> 
> Thaiphoon Burner has the info you'll need to get started and it's explained there very well. Posted a snip below.
> 
> 
> 
> The latest Bios 6903 (AGESA 0.0.7.2) would probably be of the most help. I've heard good things from Hynix chip users in other threads here.
> You might want to try 6903 and just load XMP profile and see what you get. Others have had good luck, might be worth a shot.
> 
> 
> The only thing I use AIDA for is the Cache and Memory Benchmark. It's no where near a real stress test.
> Almost forgot.... Welcome to OCN /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
Click to expand...

Thank you for your reply. I downloaded taiphoon and it shows my chips are micron b die. I ran across 1usmus article on techpowerup on over clocking memory for ryzen. Talks more Samsung and hynix chips so I'm gathering that micron dont overclock well. I found it to be a very informative and detailed article. I did learn quite a bit from that article and downloaded the calculator and the memtest last night. I will give the memory oc a try today and report back. As of now the calculator only has the option for safe settings with the fast setting indication of coming soon. I will start with the xmp profile and move to the safe setting suggestion if all goes well.


----------



## PapitaHD

Hi guys, please help me, I messed up the bios upgrade/modding... 
I was on modded BIOS 6401 (by 1usmus) and tried to upgrade to 1usmus' modded 6903 using the usual method as before: flashed 6903.CAP (which I downloaded from asus.com) with afuefix64, it was successful but at the start it gave me a message which I haven't seen before, it said "bios data doesn't match system bios are you sure you want to proceed Y/N" or something like that, I hit "Y", then I tried to flash the "6903mod.rom" file with afugan but that went forever with the ">EFI" folder being constantly mounted and nothing happened so I rebooted with ctrl+alt+del. No boot ever since that, there is always one beep and then nothing happens, mobo debug led shows "02" code.
I tried to use the BIOS flashback it seemed to be working (blue lights flashing for a few minutes then it stops) but nothing changed, 1 beep then debug code "02" on boot.
What did I miss/do wrong and what can I try to fix this? 

thanks in advance

update: I managed to fix it using flashback to stock 6401 BIOS. I'm happy but also afraid to do anything with it now. I'm planning to get a new 3000 series cpu and x570 mobo as soon as they're available, but would be nice to flash the latest BIOS before selling this CH6. Should I try to update it with the default EZ flasher utility?


----------



## The Sandman

PapitaHD said:


> I managed to fix it using flashback to stock 6401 BIOS. I'm happy but also afraid to do anything with it now. I'm planning to get a new 3000 series cpu and x570 mobo as soon as they're available, but would be nice to flash the latest BIOS before selling this CH6. Should I try to update it with the default EZ flasher utility?



I've had good luck with EZ Flash and did flash to 6903 this way.
Just an FYI, If an OC/Bios flash ever does give you trouble/corrupts Bios etc, and anything you've tried doesn't help it's always best to first try reverting back to the original Bios version that came on your mobo. It's saved my hinny more than once over the years.
I think you'll be fine


----------



## Eddie7.4

Just updated bios to 6903 and as mentioned in a previous post, I also started getting the AA in the Q-code. I also can't seem to find much info on it. Would that be the new 24 in previous bios versions that they just made it an AS or is there something to worry about?


----------



## mito1172

Eddie7.4 said:


> Just updated bios to 6903 and as mentioned in a previous post, I also started getting the AA in the Q-code. I also can't seem to find much info on it. Would that be the new 24 in previous bios versions that they just made it an AS or is there something to worry about?


AA code means no problem. aa code came with the last 2 bios


----------



## Eddie7.4

[/quote]AA code means no problem. aa code came with the last 2 bios[/QUOTE]

Thank you for the response, I was starting to get nervous cause after about a half hour I looked again and had a d3 code so I tried to flash the 6401 back but didnt let me through ez flash. After restarting the d3 code has not come back.


Edit.. I was wrong, just went to check again and code d3 is back on. Manual says (some of the architectural protocols are not available). Had no errors in previous bios. Might have to go back?

Update edit. Got bios 6401 ready for flashback. Went into bios and loaded optimized default setting to see if anything changes. As of now Q-Code d3 has not come back. Only thing i changed with the new bios was enable DOCP profile for my memory and adjusted fan and pump curves. Will start enabling one thing at a time to see what triggers the code.


----------



## hvora70

I've had better results in stability with 6401. Somehow 6903 gives me a black screen with q-code 8. Something to do with the processor. But the processor works fine otherwise at lower memory speeds or hotter graphics cards. I don't know what is finally going on with my system  heh.

I seem to have gotten the memory stable at 3200 MHz on 6401 at DRAM Calculator 1.41 preset for 3200 MHz Samsung B-Die. Screenshot of the RTC memory settings attached. Am trying to up the speed a tiny bit or reduce the latency if possible. Any advise is much appreciated. Though I should mention, Prime95 does give errors on 2-3 cores. But MemTest 1.05 works correctly with 1usmus settings and no errors. Have not tried any other memtest yet.


----------



## mito1172

Eddie7.4 said:


> Thank you for the response, I was starting to get nervous cause after about a half hour I looked again and had a d3 code so I tried to flash the 6401 back but didnt let me through ez flash. After restarting the d3 code has not come back.Edit.. I was wrong, just went to check again and code d3 is back on. Manual says (some of the architectural protocols are not available). Had no errors in previous bios. Might have to go back?




I don't have the d3 code. only have AA code


Asus Crosshair Hero VI Bios Update


----------



## Naeem

mito1172 said:


> I don't have the d3 code. only have AA code
> 
> 
> Asus Crosshair Hero VI Bios Update
> https://youtu.be/A_PnuK4IkXg




How do you check this code ?

edit : I get it it's Q code mien also show AA


----------



## mito1172

Naeem said:


> How do you check this code ?
> 
> edit : I get it it's Q code mien also show AA


code information is available in the user guide.


AA CODE INFORMATION.

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...CPI-mode-Interrupt-controller-is-in-APIC-mode


----------



## The Sandman

mito1172 said:


> code information is available in the user guide.
> 
> 
> AA CODE INFORMATION.
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...CPI-mode-Interrupt-controller-is-in-APIC-mode



Thanks for the share!
+ Rep


----------



## Eddie7.4

Ok so after further testing and bench marking it seems my graphics card is also suffered from the new bios and processor not ramping up like it used to. I will revert back to 6401 now and see what happens. Q-Code d3 has not come back since turning off DOCP. I'm guessing new bios is not liking my memory much.

Update: bios flashback was successful. Now running on 6401 again. Q-code are gone. Ran a couple benchmarks and all seemed good. Entered bios, set fan curves and rebooted with no issue. Went back into bios, set DOCP to 3000 and rebooted again with no issues. Now running TM5 a few times. Will report back.


----------



## Eddie7.4

mito1172 said:


> Eddie7.4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the response, I was starting to get nervous cause after about a half hour I looked again and had a d3 code so I tried to flash the 6401 back but didnt let me through ez flash. After restarting the d3 code has not come back.Edit.. I was wrong, just went to check again and code d3 is back on. Manual says (some of the architectural protocols are not available). Had no errors in previous bios. Might have to go back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have the d3 code. only have AA code
> 
> 
> Asus Crosshair Hero VI Bios Update
Click to expand...

Greatly appreciate it. Never done a bios update this way so I was a bit iffy about. That video was much clearer than others I've watched on the subject.


----------



## RaulGamer55

Eddie7.4 said:


> Ok so after further testing and bench marking it seems my graphics card is also suffered from the new bios and processor not ramping up like it used to. I will revert back to 6401 now and see what happens. Q-Code d3 has not come back since turning off DOCP. I'm guessing new bios is not liking my memory much.
> 
> Update: bios flashback was successful. Now running on 6401 again. Q-code are gone. Ran a couple benchmarks and all seemed good. Entered bios, set fan curves and rebooted with no issue. Went back into bios, set DOCP to 3000 and rebooted again with no issues. Now running TM5 a few times. Will report back.




Hello friend, tell me how did you get back in the previous bios? Thankful!


----------



## mito1172

The Sandman said:


> Thanks for the share!
> + Rep


I thank you 



Eddie7.4 said:


> Greatly appreciate it. Never done a bios update this way so I was a bit iffy about. That video was much clearer than others I've watched on the subject.


I'm glad if it worked 



RaulGamer55 said:


> Hello friend, tell me how did you get back in the previous bios? Thankful!


Follow the video little above


----------



## Fanu

anyone got any news on Crosshair VI Extreme BIOS ? 

latest BIOS listed on Asus support site is still:
Version 6401 2018/12/28

whats the point of buying extreme/enthusiast boards if you have to wait much longer for same software as on other, cheaper, boards ? 

I guess this is what I get for purchasing a board that sells in low numbers - next time I should just buy whatever mainstream board is selling the most as that will surely get updated on the regular and will cost a lot less 
no point in overpaying for a board with overkill hardware that doesnt even net me the same memory OC as cheaper boards (still cant go over 3333MHz stable with my b-die sticks)


the only thing that would make sense out of this hold up is if Asus is waiting for AMD to release a new AGESA release instead of releasing a BIOS with beta AGESA versions that last 2 C6H BIOS releases had (featuring 0.0.7.2 AGESA..)


----------



## Eddie7.4

Fanu said:


> anyone got any news on Crosshair VI Extreme BIOS ?
> 
> latest BIOS listed on Asus support site is still:
> Version 6401 2018/12/28


Not sure but my guess is that they make sure major bugs are ironed out before releasing the version for the enthusiast line. Everyone else gets to play guinea pigs?


----------



## herericc

TBH the entire Crosshair Hero VI line seems like a cruel joke by Asus. 

-- Worst memory topology, horrible sensors, crappy fan control, premium price, fairly ****ty bioses.

++ Good VRM.

I might bite the bullet and upgrade to a X570 board when they release just to get away from this abortion.


----------



## looncraz

Navyblue said:


> I don’t have a speaker plugged in either. What else could be beeping?
> 
> CPU, RAM, disk drives, it’s not possible that they beep, unless they are haunted.
> 
> I don’t think my GPU or PSU can beep, I have them for a very long time and never heard them beep, but I cannot completely rule them out.
> 
> The board is not plugged in to a case.


I've seen many hard drives that can beep (many dozens of them, in fact), so I'd start there.


----------



## arcDaniel

I can´t understand all that crying.

From the beginning on, I had never real problems with my C6H.

My 1700 runs at perfect stable 4ghz.
I had Ballistix Sport LT 2400mhz; 16-16-16-39; 1,2V; 2x16GB Dual Rank Ram (Micron A-Die), that run with stock timings and voltage @2933mhz, perfectly stable (SoC 1V)

Today I got Ballistix Sport LT 3200mhz; 16-18-18-36; 1,35V; 2x16GB Dual Rank Ram (Micron E-Die) that run with stock timings and voltage @3400mhz, perfectly stable (SoC 1,05V)

So very good OC, with Ram that is not know to work very well with Ryzen.

So I have more than luck or some of you can´t handle your systems


----------



## hvora70

arcDaniel said:


> I can´t understand all that crying.
> 
> From the beginning on, I had never real problems with my C6H.
> 
> My 1700 runs at perfect stable 4ghz.
> I had Ballistix Sport LT 2400mhz; 16-16-16-39; 1,2V; 2x16GB Dual Rank Ram (Micron A-Die), that run with stock timings and voltage @2933mhz, perfectly stable (SoC 1V)
> 
> Today I got Ballistix Sport LT 3200mhz; 16-18-18-36; 1,35V; 2x16GB Dual Rank Ram (Micron E-Die) that run with stock timings and voltage @3400mhz, perfectly stable (SoC 1,05V)
> 
> So very good OC, with Ram that is not know to work very well with Ryzen.
> 
> So I have more than luck or some of you can´t handle your systems



Haha! You're one of the more lucky ones. I'm not able to run my Hynix A-Die at stock speeds or anything above 2133 MHz, and the Samsung B-Die sticks also do a max of 3200MHz with a bit of stability.


I'll be the first one to admit I'm not very good with tuning memory, but even so, a little cooperation from the board would have been much appreciated. Maybe the fact that I have an 1800X is a factor.


It was only after @*1usmus* 's memory tuning guide and using DRAM calculator that I was able to get my new sticks to work at 3200MHz. So, yeah. You've prolly lucked out a little more than me in the silicon lottery 


Anyway, am working on getting CrossfireX to work in all my installed stuff at this time. Hopefully the memory being somewhat stable will make things a little bit easier.


Oh, and if anyone has been following my posts, the fan issue was a loose connector. So the BIOS v6401 or v6903 does not seem to have any fan issue as far as I can tell.


----------



## deags

I have also had pretty good results with the board.

4 GHz overclock and 3600 CL14 on this board on my 1700, no issues with fans or sensors at all.

In my view its been one of the best boards I owned.


----------



## mito1172

hvora70 said:


> Haha! You're one of the more lucky ones. I'm not able to run my Hynix A-Die at stock speeds or anything above 2133 MHz, and the Samsung B-Die sticks also do a max of 3200MHz with a bit of stability.
> 
> 
> I'll be the first one to admit I'm not very good with tuning memory, but even so, a little cooperation from the board would have been much appreciated. Maybe the fact that I have an 1800X is a factor.
> 
> 
> It was only after @*1usmus* 's memory tuning guide and using DRAM calculator that I was able to get my new sticks to work at 3200MHz. So, yeah. You've prolly lucked out a little more than me in the silicon lottery
> 
> 
> Anyway, am working on getting CrossfireX to work in all my installed stuff at this time. Hopefully the memory being somewhat stable will make things a little bit easier.
> 
> 
> Oh, and if anyone has been following my posts, the fan issue was a loose connector. So the BIOS v6401 or v6903 does not seem to have any fan issue as far as I can tell.


date 2017/12/13 3008 bios came since then I am using 3200mhz c14 DOCP STANDARD smoothly.


----------



## KWSW

hvora70 said:


> Haha! You're one of the more lucky ones. I'm not able to run my Hynix A-Die at stock speeds or anything above 2133 MHz, and the Samsung B-Die sticks also do a max of 3200MHz with a bit of stability.
> 
> 
> I'll be the first one to admit I'm not very good with tuning memory, but even so, a little cooperation from the board would have been much appreciated. Maybe the fact that I have an 1800X is a factor.
> 
> 
> It was only after @*1usmus* 's memory tuning guide and using DRAM calculator that I was able to get my new sticks to work at 3200MHz. So, yeah. You've prolly lucked out a little more than me in the silicon lottery
> 
> 
> Anyway, am working on getting CrossfireX to work in all my installed stuff at this time. Hopefully the memory being somewhat stable will make things a little bit easier.
> 
> 
> Oh, and if anyone has been following my posts, the fan issue was a loose connector. So the BIOS v6401 or v6903 does not seem to have any fan issue as far as I can tell.


I am in the same boat as you and wondering if it is because of the 1800x that I have as well. 1700 users seem to be doing fine it seems.

Although I gave up on my old 2x16GB Vegenance LPX Hynix AFR rams and got 4x8GB sticks of some new rams that thaiphoon is unable to read and they work out of the box now:










Not sure what type of rams these are but they seem promising.


----------



## The Sandman

hvora70 said:


> Haha! You're one of the more lucky ones. I'm not able to run my Hynix A-Die at stock speeds or anything above 2133 MHz, and the Samsung B-Die sticks also do a max of 3200MHz with a bit of stability.
> 
> 
> I'll be the first one to admit I'm not very good with tuning memory, but even so, a little cooperation from the board would have been much appreciated. Maybe the fact that I have an 1800X is a factor.
> 
> 
> It was only after @*1usmus* 's memory tuning guide and using DRAM calculator that I was able to get my new sticks to work at 3200MHz. So, yeah. You've prolly lucked out a little more than me in the silicon lottery





KWSW said:


> I am in the same boat as you and wondering if it is because of the 1800x that I have as well. 1700 users seem to be doing fine it seems.



If it helps answer the question about the 1800x, my 1800x (up for sale ) ran 3200MHz tight and 3466MHz 14-13-13-26-44-1T very stable at 3925MHz OC.
This is a 8.5 hr run. 

I don't think the 1800x is the factor IMHO.


----------



## hvora70

How much does the system temperature and ambient temperature affect the settings? My ambient right now is around 28-30 *C (80-85 *F). Inside the box is probably around 45-50*C (115-120 *F), though I haven't measured it exactly.

I was using open box for the last few days, now closed box and the system goes to black screen after a while of gaming or testing. Is it a stability issue? Or a temperature issue? Or do I just need a bigger case because of the 2X Vega64 working in crossfire?

Btw, I got the crossfirex working in most games with AFR friendly option set in the game profiles. AMD Crossfire Logo comes on when I set it to show, and the game frametimes are a consistent 50-60 fps @ 4K with ultra settings and Chill set to ON and Chill FPS at 50-60, in what games I have installed (Skyrim SE, Witcher III, and a few others that are not so graphic intensive). If I set Chill to off, it stays at a constant 59-60 fps for those games. (60fps is max framerate on my monitor LGUD68P, 40-60 fps is Freesync range).

But, it crashes / black screens after a while of playing like about 15-20 mins or so, and I have a feeling it is the high temps that is making that happen. Does memory issues mean it has to reboot? Or just blackscreen? The memory is not giving errors in Mem Test 5 with 1usmus settings, and prime95 works for a while without errors but blackscreens after about 15-20 minutes, too.

My memory is Samsung B-Die 2X16GB F4-4000C19-16GTZ running at 3200MHz 14-14-14-14-30-44-etc. stable for now. (RTC pic in a previous post).

PS I hope this is not a wrong thread to discuss these issues relating to graphics also. Apologies in advance if that is the case.


----------



## Kildar

deags said:


> I have also had pretty good results with the board.
> 
> 4 GHz overclock and 3600 CL14 on this board on my 1700, no issues with fans or sensors at all.
> 
> In my view its been one of the best boards I owned.


What 3600 sticks do you have?


----------



## deags

G.SKILL TridentZ - F4-3200C14D-16GTZSK


----------



## grunstyle

deags said:


> I have also had pretty good results with the board.
> 
> 4 GHz overclock and 3600 CL14 on this board on my 1700, no issues with fans or sensors at all.
> 
> In my view its been one of the best boards I owned.


Could you share your BIOS settings and RTC screen?

My system is currently stable at 3900 (Ryzen 1700) @1.362v LLC3 + 3533CL14 @1.43v (SOC 1.1). 

I tnink it's quite good too... But...
May be i can go ahead?!


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

deags said:


> I have also had pretty good results with the board.
> 
> 4 GHz overclock and 3600 CL14 on this board on my 1700, no issues with fans or sensors at all.
> 
> In my view its been one of the best boards I owned.


Yup, it's SOLID IMhO

3500CL14? NP
4GHz? NP

Stable & ready for ZEN2


----------



## mito1172

hvora70 said:


> How much does the system temperature and ambient temperature affect the settings? My ambient right now is around 28-30 *C (80-85 *F). Inside the box is probably around 45-50*C (115-120 *F), though I haven't measured it exactly.
> 
> I was using open box for the last few days, now closed box and the system goes to black screen after a while of gaming or testing. Is it a stability issue? Or a temperature issue? Or do I just need a bigger case because of the 2X Vega64 working in crossfire?
> 
> Btw, I got the crossfirex working in most games with AFR friendly option set in the game profiles. AMD Crossfire Logo comes on when I set it to show, and the game frametimes are a consistent 50-60 fps @ 4K with ultra settings and Chill set to ON and Chill FPS at 50-60, in what games I have installed (Skyrim SE, Witcher III, and a few others that are not so graphic intensive). If I set Chill to off, it stays at a constant 59-60 fps for those games. (60fps is max framerate on my monitor LGUD68P, 40-60 fps is Freesync range).
> 
> But, it crashes / black screens after a while of playing like about 15-20 mins or so, and I have a feeling it is the high temps that is making that happen. Does memory issues mean it has to reboot? Or just blackscreen? The memory is not giving errors in Mem Test 5 with 1usmus settings, and prime95 works for a while without errors but blackscreens after about 15-20 minutes, too.
> 
> My memory is Samsung B-Die 2X16GB F4-4000C19-16GTZ running at 3200MHz 14-14-14-14-30-44-etc. stable for now. (RTC pic in a previous post).
> 
> PS I hope this is not a wrong thread to discuss these issues relating to graphics also. Apologies in advance if that is the case.


video card driver may be the problem if only black screen is in the game


----------



## Ramad

A few thing to try when trying to stabilize memory on the new AGESA (0.0.7.0 and 0.0.7.2) on 1xxx Ryzen series:

- Set CLDOVDDP to 1000mV.

- Set SOC voltage to 1.1V.

- Set 1.8V PLL to 1.9V - 2V if your CPU is overclocked.

- Set DRAM voltage to 1.4V as a start, work your way on lowering that later, if possible.

- Use 400HKz-500KHz switching frequency on CPU, SOC and DRAM MOSFETS.

- Calculate your memory timings based on memory die data sheet. Use 3200MT/s timings then work your way to tighter timings (2800MT/s, 2666MT/s...etc)

- Find the lowest PROCODT that your CPU can boot at with the used DRAM frequency (60 Ohm, 53 Ohm, 48 Ohm...etc). Higher DRAM frequency will require higher PROCODT for the CPU to boot.

- Your RAM CAD settings may need tuning, depending on used dies and their quality. The same goes to RTT settings, some RAM can boot at (RTTNOM, -WR, -Park): RZQ/3-RZQ/3-RZQ1, some may reqire: RZQ/4-OFF-Disabled (Samsung E-die) and others may work with: Disabled-OFF-RZQ/5 (Samsung B-die). There are other settings, and the RAM being single or dual rank does play a role.

- Try enabling 2T and enabling Geardown.

- Set memory page size to 512B for 8Gbit dies (B-die) and 1KB for 4Gbit dies. If you have older DDR4 RAM that uses 2Gbit dies then use 2KB.

- Use Prime95, Linpack Xtreme,Y-cruncher or Stressappstest using 80% of system RAM for 1-2 hours to confirm stability.


----------



## Yviena

It seems the newest bios still has the problem/bug where you need to change cadbus/RZQ/procodt to something else, and back again after a failed boot even if the values displayed in the bios is correct.


----------



## deags

grunstyle said:


> Could you share your BIOS settings and RTC screen?
> 
> My system is currently stable at 3900 (Ryzen 1700) @1.362v LLC3 + 3533CL14 @1.43v (SOC 1.1).
> 
> I tnink it's quite good too... But...
> May be i can go ahead?!


Sure , here are my settings


----------



## SaLSouL

Any other Crosshair VI extreme x370 owners nervous about how this is the only board not to receive a BIOS update / AGESA to either 0070 or 0072 in the entire A320 / B350 /x370 series of MB from Asus? I know I am. There has to be a reason for it and I fear its not a good one. Asus are not know for their customer interaction (elmore excluded as he *was* the only one that would interact) but there seems to be 0 information about it and even by Asus ROG standards a very very quiet situation.


Anyone else feeling the same way?


regards

Sal


----------



## MosterMenu

SaLSouL said:


> Any other Crosshair VI extreme x370 owners nervous about how this is the only board not to receive a BIOS update / AGESA to either 0070 or 0072 in the entire A320 / B350 /x370 series of MB from Asus? I know I am. There has to be a reason for it and I fear its not a good one. Asus are not know for their customer interaction (elmore excluded as he *was* the only one that would interact) but there seems to be 0 information about it and even by Asus ROG standards a very very quiet situation.
> 
> 
> Anyone else feeling the same way?
> 
> 
> regards
> 
> Sal


Version 6903
2019/04/1110.05 MBytes
CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 6903
"1.Update AM4 ComboPI 0.0.7.2
2.Improved Memory Stability"

DOWNLOAD
Version 6808
2019/03/1510 MBytes
CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 6808
Update AGESA 0070 for the upcoming processors and improve CPU compatibility.
ASUS strongly recommends installing AMD chipset driver 18.50.16 or later before updating BIOS.

Oh i see, extreme, lol yeh man super worried. they might never update it, "bites fingernails'


----------



## Fanu

SaLSouL said:


> Any other Crosshair VI extreme x370 owners nervous about how this is the only board not to receive a BIOS update / AGESA to either 0070 or 0072 in the entire A320 / B350 /x370 series of MB from Asus? I know I am. There has to be a reason for it and I fear its not a good one. Asus are not know for their customer interaction (elmore excluded as he *was* the only one that would interact) but there seems to be 0 information about it and even by Asus ROG standards a very very quiet situation.
> 
> 
> Anyone else feeling the same way?


I'm hoping that they are waiting for new AGESA release considering 0070 and 0072 are beta AGESA releases 

hopefully they use C6H as a testing platform for C6E and we C6E owners get a fully polished BIOS with new AGESAs


----------



## SaLSouL

MosterMenu said:


> Version 6903
> 2019/04/1110.05 MBytes
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 6903
> "1.Update AM4 ComboPI 0.0.7.2
> 2.Improved Memory Stability"
> 
> DOWNLOAD
> Version 6808
> 2019/03/1510 MBytes
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 6808
> Update AGESA 0070 for the upcoming processors and improve CPU compatibility.
> ASUS strongly recommends installing AMD chipset driver 18.50.16 or later before updating BIOS.
> 
> Oh i see, extreme, lol yeh man super worried. they might never update it, "bites fingernails'




Im sure you missed some more subject matter to troll with well played on your attempt :specool:




Fanu said:


> I'm hoping that they are waiting for new AGESA release considering 0070 and 0072 are beta AGESA releases
> 
> hopefully they use C6H as a testing platform for C6E and we C6E owners get a fully polished BIOS with new AGESAs



The reason that I am worried is there are subtle differences in the CHVI H and E respectively, such as Dual M2.2 Nvme support for raid, different memory traces (closer to CPU) and a few others that I forget, but with the debacle of what happened with certain MSI board not supporting zen2 Im a little worried. We really should of had a BIOS update by now, even just to play with as a beta, something is off


----------



## The Sandman

SaLSouL said:


> The reason that I am worried is there are subtle differences in the CHVI H and E respectively, such as Dual M2.2 Nvme support for raid, different memory traces (closer to CPU) and a few others that I forget, but with the debacle of what happened with certain MSI board not supporting zen2 Im a little worried. We really should of had a BIOS update by now, even just to play with as a beta, something is off


I feel ya... I was not aware MSI is having issues with supporting zen 2. Can you post a link, curious. 
I wonder if the MSI mobo's have dual M2.2 and/or similar memory traces?

If it helps any I never bothered flashing 0.0.7.0, to much performance negativity reported and as far as 0.0.7.2 I waited till this past weekend to try it.One issue I found is PE4 seems borked. All core clock of only 4.1 when previously was always 4350MHz.

Only thing that is of any benefit to my system was the re-enabling of PBO. Gives me something new to play with as I never found much need for it on previous Bios'.
I've always had real good luck on just PE3 4.2 all core and 4350 multi/single at 1.268v loaded with P95 and 90% mem usage (3466MHz C14).
With PBO working now it does open more doors which does show a lot of promise so far.

IMHO unless you have non B-Die there really isn't anything you're missing. Sure there is a small gain in ease of mem performance but nothing to write home about.
I'll decide this weekend after testing more if I revert back to 6401 as I'm on the fence right now. Been through this too many times


----------



## mito1172

The Sandman said:


> I feel ya... I was not aware MSI is having issues with supporting zen 2. Can you post a link, curious.
> I wonder if the MSI mobo's have dual M2.2 and/or similar memory traces?
> 
> If it helps any I never bothered flashing 0.0.7.0, to much performance negativity reported and as far as 0.0.7.2 I waited till this past weekend to try it.One issue I found is PE4 seems borked. All core clock of only 4.1 when previously was always 4350MHz.
> 
> Only thing that is of any benefit to my system was the re-enabling of PBO. Gives me something new to play with as I never found much need for it on previous Bios'.
> I've always had real good luck on just PE3 4.2 all core and 4350 multi/single at 1.268v loaded with P95 and 90% mem usage (3466MHz C14).
> With PBO working now it does open more doors which does show a lot of promise so far.
> 
> IMHO unless you have non B-Die there really isn't anything you're missing. Sure there is a small gain in ease of mem performance but nothing to write home about.
> I'll decide this weekend after testing more if I revert back to 6401 as I'm on the fence right now. Been through this too many times


If that's what you're talking about, I don't think it's true. and Update (16/04): MSI posted a clarification on this issue.

https://www.techpowerup.com/254669/...en-amd-cpu-support-on-300-series-motherboards

https://www.techpowerup.com/254634/...-promise-no-zen2-for-300-series?utm_campaign=


----------



## SaLSouL

The Sandman said:


> I feel ya... I was not aware MSI is having issues with supporting zen 2. Can you post a link, curious.
> I wonder if the MSI mobo's have dual M2.2 and/or similar memory traces?
> 
> If it helps any I never bothered flashing 0.0.7.0, to much performance negativity reported and as far as 0.0.7.2 I waited till this past weekend to try it.One issue I found is PE4 seems borked. All core clock of only 4.1 when previously was always 4350MHz.
> 
> Only thing that is of any benefit to my system was the re-enabling of PBO. Gives me something new to play with as I never found much need for it on previous Bios'.
> I've always had real good luck on just PE3 4.2 all core and 4350 multi/single at 1.268v loaded with P95 and 90% mem usage (3466MHz C14).
> With PBO working now it does open more doors which does show a lot of promise so far.
> 
> IMHO unless you have non B-Die there really isn't anything you're missing. Sure there is a small gain in ease of mem performance but nothing to write home about.
> I'll decide this weekend after testing more if I revert back to 6401 as I'm on the fence right now. Been through this too many times


https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/r...-older-300-series-due-to-bios-limitation.html


although there seems to be a backtrack slighlty now blaming incorrect info from MSI support as the story unfolded. msi forced to issue statement


----------



## kakos84

good sos i want to make a strong oc you have to suggest my system is with water and i oc and in cpu and ram

I want to analyze what to tease in bios if it's easy

my English is not a good sorri

Asus Rog Crosshair VI Hero

Ryzen 7 1700x

G.Skill TridentZ RGB 16GB DDR4-3600MHz (F4-3600C16D-16GTZR)


----------



## mercyground

Well after trying earlier this year with the 6808 bios. I tried again with 6903. still no joy. Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 point blank refuse to boot at 3200 safe in any way shape or fashion. i had to reset all way back to 2133 as 3000 settings wont work either now. Should mail Corsair and tell them these wont even do 3200 like rated and ask for a new set.

:edit: sadly they are crap Samsung E die and terrible.


----------



## Ramad

mercyground said:


> Well after trying earlier this year with the 6808 bios. I tried again with 6903. still no joy. Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 point blank refuse to boot at 3200 safe in any way shape or fashion. i had to reset all way back to 2133 as 3000 settings wont work either now. Should mail Corsair and tell them these wont even do 3200 like rated and ask for a new set.
> 
> :edit: sadly they are crap Samsung E die and terrible.


I have an E-die set of RAM running 3200MT/s at CAS 14. Send me a PM if you are interested in a profile that may work on your system.


----------



## hvora70

Ramad said:


> A few thing to try when trying to stabilize memory on the new AGESA (0.0.7.0 and 0.0.7.2) on 1xxx Ryzen series:
> 
> - Set CLDOVDDP to 1000mV.
> 
> - Set SOC voltage to 1.1V.
> 
> - Set 1.8V PLL to 1.9V - 2V if your CPU is overclocked.
> 
> - Set DRAM voltage to 1.4V as a start, work your way on lowering that later, if possible.
> 
> - Use 400HKz-500KHz switching frequency on CPU, SOC and DRAM MOSFETS.
> 
> - Calculate your memory timings based on memory die data sheet. Use 3200MT/s timings then work your way to tighter timings (2800MT/s, 2666MT/s...etc)
> 
> - Find the lowest PROCODT that your CPU can boot at with the used DRAM frequency (60 Ohm, 53 Ohm, 48 Ohm...etc). Higher DRAM frequency will require higher PROCODT for the CPU to boot.
> 
> - Your RAM CAD settings may need tuning, depending on used dies and their quality. The same goes to RTT settings, some RAM can boot at (RTTNOM, -WR, -Park): RZQ/3-RZQ/3-RZQ1, some may reqire: RZQ/4-OFF-Disabled (Samsung E-die) and others may work with: Disabled-OFF-RZQ/5 (Samsung B-die). There are other settings, and the RAM being single or dual rank does play a role.
> 
> - Try enabling 2T and enabling Geardown.
> 
> - Set memory page size to 512B for 8Gbit dies (B-die) and 1KB for 4Gbit dies. If you have older DDR4 RAM that uses 2Gbit dies then use 2KB.
> 
> - Use Prime95, Linpack Xtreme,Y-cruncher or Stressappstest using 80% of system RAM for 1-2 hours to confirm stability.



@*Ramad* Thank you for the tips! Worked on AGESA 1.0.0.6 v6401 BIOS also. Changed the frequency to 400 in all settings (default 300) and system is much more stable at slightly lower secondary timings also. Will try to reduce primary timings over the weekend if time permits. Thanks once again!


----------



## Ramad

hvora70 said:


> @*Ramad* Thank you for the tips! Worked on AGESA 1.0.0.6 v6401 BIOS also. Changed the frequency to 400 in all settings (default 300) and system is much more stable at slightly lower secondary timings also. Will try to reduce primary timings over the weekend if time permits. Thanks once again!



Happy to help.

If your RAM is dual rank then I suggest that you enable BankGroupSwap, enable Hash Bank and disable BankGroupSwapAlt, Hash CS and SPD Read Optimization. As shown in the screenshot.


----------



## KWSW

I understand that the C6H is using T Topology thus 4x8 is better than 2x16 for 32GB total. Anyone with Hynix C die managed to get good timing with a first gen Ryzen?

I am using the 1800x and can get my 4x8GB Klevv Bolt X (KD48GU880-32A160T) to boot at DCOP setting but any overclocking on my CPU or changing the timings on the ram would lead to instability.










Thanks!

Edit: I have tried to increase the vcore, vsoc, cldo vdd, and ram voltage to try and oc the cpu first while leaving the rams on DCOP but while it has no issues with cinebench, it fails linpaack xtreme.


----------



## mercyground

Ramad said:


> I have an E-die set of RAM running 3200MT/s at CAS 14. Send me a PM if you are interested in a profile that may work on your system.


I'd be happy if they booted at 16...

i may have another go today.


----------



## mercyground

mercyground said:


> I'd be happy if they booted at 16...
> 
> i may have another go today.


well i tried 3200 and it again failed to boot even with 1.4v.

However when i gave it 3000 after it reset memory settings... I'm back running.
Not the best timings but i'll have another go tweaking down another day. I'll see how stable these are first.


----------



## The Sandman

Ramad said:


> A few thing to try when trying to stabilize memory on the new AGESA (0.0.7.0 and 0.0.7.2) on 1xxx Ryzen series:
> 
> - Set CLDOVDDP to 1000mV.
> 
> - Set SOC voltage to 1.1V.
> 
> - Set 1.8V PLL to 1.9V - 2V if your CPU is overclocked.
> 
> - Set DRAM voltage to 1.4V as a start, work your way on lowering that later, if possible.
> 
> - Use 400HKz-500KHz switching frequency on CPU, SOC and DRAM MOSFETS.
> 
> - Calculate your memory timings based on memory die data sheet. Use 3200MT/s timings then work your way to tighter timings (2800MT/s, 2666MT/s...etc)
> 
> - Find the lowest PROCODT that your CPU can boot at with the used DRAM frequency (60 Ohm, 53 Ohm, 48 Ohm...etc). Higher DRAM frequency will require higher PROCODT for the CPU to boot.
> 
> - Your RAM CAD settings may need tuning, depending on used dies and their quality. The same goes to RTT settings, some RAM can boot at (RTTNOM, -WR, -Park): RZQ/3-RZQ/3-RZQ1, some may reqire: RZQ/4-OFF-Disabled (Samsung E-die) and others may work with: Disabled-OFF-RZQ/5 (Samsung B-die). There are other settings, and the RAM being single or dual rank does play a role.
> 
> - Try enabling 2T and enabling Geardown.
> 
> - Set memory page size to 512B for 8Gbit dies (B-die) and 1KB for 4Gbit dies. If you have older DDR4 RAM that uses 2Gbit dies then use 2KB.
> 
> - Use Prime95, Linpack Xtreme,Y-cruncher or Stressappstest using 80% of system RAM for 1-2 hours to confirm stability.



Solid advise here + Rep!
I had forgotten about my switching freqs while playing with PBO/EDC on 0.0.7.2 (yes PBO works fine) and current PE3 OC.
Called it a night after semi stabilizing PE3 with EDC 152 (default = 145). 4250MHz all core 1.296v full load IBT AVX w/custom 90% mem and 3 hrs Kahru RamTest.
Bios text file below if anyone is interested.


----------



## shilent

Hi All,

Has anyone been experiencing instability until a reboot? I've noticed this since BIOS 6401 (I'm now on 6903). I don't want to go back to an older BIOS as 6401 and higher seems to have fixed the PWM fan control issue.

What happens is Intel Burn Test shows instability after 5-10 minutes, Witcher 3 and Resident Evil 2 crashes to desktop without any errors. But then after a reboot, it'll be 100% stable all day.

For example, when Witcher 3 crashes to desktop I can start up Witcher 3 again and it'll crash after 5-10 minutes. I can keep doing this and it'll keep crashing unless I reboot. After rebooting, it'll never crash. Sometimes it takes two reboots. Same with IBT.

This is all on stock, nothing overclocked.

Anyone seen this?


Another annoying issue I've having since I've owned the board (1.5 years) is the M.2 PCIe speed. It'll sometimes be in x1 mode. I notice this when I transfer large files as my speed is limited to around 700 MB/s. I open up Crystal Disk Info and it'll show x1. If I reboot, it'll go to x4 and my speeds go up to 1800 MB/s (my SSD rated speed).

I don't think the M.2 speed is related to the instability. What I mean by this, the crashing happens whether my M.2 is x1 or x4.


----------



## Ramad

mercyground said:


> well i tried 3200 and it again failed to boot even with 1.4v.
> 
> However when i gave it 3000 after it reset memory settings... I'm back running.
> Not the best timings but i'll have another go tweaking down another day. I'll see how stable these are first.



Can you boot at 3200MT/s using following RTT settings:


RTTNOM: RZQ/4 or RZQ/5
RTTWR: OFF
RTTPARK: Disabled

Keep PROCODT at 60 Ohm and SOC at 1.1V and set CLDO_VDDP to 980mV for now. You may need to lower PROCODT later, but try the settings above before tinkering with other settings.


----------



## Nijo

mercyground said:


> well i tried 3200 and it again failed to boot even with 1.4v.
> 
> However when i gave it 3000 after it reset memory settings... I'm back running.
> Not the best timings but i'll have another go tweaking down another day. I'll see how stable these are first.


Maybe you try loosening tRC a bit for 3.200 MT/s. Try 70 and work your way down, if it boots. And you may try tRFC 448 (or higher) just to see, if you can boot and get it stable.


----------



## mercyground

Ramad said:


> Can you boot at 3200MT/s using following RTT settings:
> 
> 
> RTTNOM: RZQ/4 or RZQ/5
> RTTWR: OFF
> RTTPARK: Disabled
> 
> Keep PROCODT at 60 Ohm and SOC at 1.1V and set CLDO_VDDP to 980mV for now. You may need to lower PROCODT later, but try the settings above before tinkering with other settings.


Well tried again. didnt boot with 3200 but when i dropped to 3000 it did. it was on RZQ/4 originally so tried with 5.

:edit: when i first tried it i got a 00 error code which the manual says isnt used. so hard powered off. booted back and got a 22 error which is memory. hard powered down again and set to 3000 and it fired back up and straight into windows.


----------



## Twinrova

Just got this motherboard and it seems that its messing with my memory. I have CMT32GX4M4C3200C16 which are Hynx CJR 3200; supposedly very high binned according to corsair. The default timings seem to aggressive, after 10-20 minutes on Ram Test I get a memory error. Even with safe settings from DRAM-Calculator-for-Ryzen-1.4.1 it still gives an error in around 1 Hour on Ram Test.


----------



## Ramad

mercyground said:


> Well tried again. didnt boot with 3200 but when i dropped to 3000 it did. it was on RZQ/4 originally so tried with 5.
> 
> :edit: when i first tried it i got a 00 error code which the manual says isnt used. so hard powered off. booted back and got a 22 error which is memory. hard powered down again and set to 3000 and it fired back up and straight into windows.



I did miss timings details on your earlier post *here* , I only looked at the top part of the screenshot assuming you were using XMP/DOCP timings. Looking at the timings now I can see the problem which is clear by seeing how tRFC at 416CK equals 277ns (should be 260ns) and tREF at 7.8us equals 11695CK (should be 12480CK). 

Please use following timings:

DRAM CAS# Latency [16]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [18]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [18]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [18]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [36]
Trc [56]
TrrdS [4]
TrrdL [7]
Tfaw [26]
TwtrS [3]
TwtrL [9]
Twr [16]
Trcpage [Auto]
TrdrdScl [3]
TwrwrScl [3]
Trfc [416]
Trfc2 [256]
Trfc4 [176]
Tcwl [14]
Trtp [8]
Trdwr [12]
Twrrd [6]
TwrwrSc [1]
TwrwrSd [6]
TwrwrDd [6]
TrdrdSc [1]
TrdrdSd [6]
TrdrdDd [6]
Tcke [6]


You will never be able to boot at 3200MT/s with tRDWR set to 6CK that you are using now, I know because my system will not even boot with it set to 7CK. 8CK for this setting is the most common and I could not find any performance degradation until it's set to 16CK and above. And tRTP should always be half of tWR.

Try the timings above and see if helps you boot at 3200MT/s, if it does then your next step is to find the lowest PROCODT, mine runes at 48 Ohms, your system my require higher or lower PROCODT, this is easy because it's a single setting and it will either boot or not at the values you try.


----------



## BigT

SaLSouL said:


> Any other Crosshair VI extreme x370 owners nervous about how this is the only board not to receive a BIOS update / AGESA to either 0070 or 0072 in the entire A320 / B350 /x370 series of MB from Asus? I know I am. There has to be a reason for it and I fear its not a good one. Asus are not know for their customer interaction (elmore excluded as he *was* the only one that would interact) but there seems to be 0 information about it and even by Asus ROG standards a very very quiet situation.
> 
> 
> Anyone else feeling the same way?
> 
> 
> regards
> 
> Sal



Ya I am definitely worried. It's starting to make me wish I didn't buy this board. I thought the firmware support would have been better.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

What kind of M.2 can fit into Hero?
Long-short -> PCIe
short-long-short etc.? -> SATA

UPD.
All will fit...


----------



## Kildar

Ne01 OnnA said:


> What kind of M.2 can fit into Hero?
> Long-short
> short-long-short etc.?


Either Or Both.


----------



## SaLSouL

BigT said:


> Ya I am definitely worried. It's starting to make me wish I didn't buy this board. I thought the firmware support would have been better.


Gucci board with wonderful support


----------



## PlotnikVA

Ne01 OnnA said:


> What kind of M.2 can fit into Hero?
> Long-short
> short-long-short etc.?


M.2 Socket 3, Type M
‧1 x 2242~22110 (PCIe 3.0 x4 + SATA)
So, from 42 mm to 110 mm long


----------



## hvora70

After days of struggling with stabilizing the memory and setting up the crossfire cards properly, it seems the issue was simply overheating.

So I set the fans on manual mode and ramped up the speed of all the system fans. GPU temps went from 85+*C to around 70*C on both cards. CPU is also lower. System closed box temps are near 42*C now. No more crashes. System is stable in testing and games. Have not tested beyond 2 hours yet though, but still. Memory is at 3200 MHz stable. Will post my settings later. Still testing with different things.

What I also noticed is that my performance as per AIDA64 does not really change much if I use fast settings or stable. Even minor changes in secondary or primary timings are not resulting in performance gains. I need to OC the memory to another level, say 3266 or 3333, to get any substantial gains in performance. Which in turn is not stable. So, I'm planning to leave the memory at 3200 MHz stable settings for now.

Btw, I used to be able to access this thread on my cell phone. Now I can't. I can access the rest of the site, all the other threads, except this one. It just won't load. Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## crakej

mercyground said:


> Well tried again. didnt boot with 3200 but when i dropped to 3000 it did. it was on RZQ/4 originally so tried with 5.
> 
> :edit: when i first tried it i got a 00 error code which the manual says isnt used. so hard powered off. booted back and got a 22 error which is memory. hard powered down again and set to 3000 and it fired back up and straight into windows.


These are my settings on CH7 - https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...vii-overclocking-thread-601.html#post27943888 for 3333MTs, Ram 1.4v

Underlined values are on auto in the bios. BGA/BGSA is not working on our current (AGESA 0072) bios - it always enables BGSA

Mine are Hynix M-Die - not Es.


----------



## SaLSouL

Lastest BIOS 2019/4/24
Just released ***

Version 6903
2019/04/24 10.07 MBytes
ROG CROSSHAIR VI EXTREME BIOS 6903
"1.Update AM4 ComboPI 0.0.7.2
2.Improved Memory Stability
Manufacture Order No "

Link to support page
https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME/HelpDesk_Download/

updated link to support page


----------



## mito1172

SaLSouL said:


> Lastest BIOS 2019/4/24
> Just released ***
> Version 6903
> 2019/04/24 10.07 MBytes
> ROG CROSSHAIR VI EXTREME BIOS 6903
> "1.Update AM4 ComboPI 0.0.7.2
> 2.Improved Memory Stability
> Manufacture Order No "
> OG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/[/url]


connection is incorrect


----------



## Pimpmuckl

mito1172 said:


> connection is incorrect


Just go to ASUS' page directly as usual: https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME/HelpDesk_BIOS/

Direct link: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...XTREME/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-6903.zip


----------



## SaLSouL

mito1172 said:


> connection is incorrect


This is for the C6E not the C6H 

PBO is back with a few other settings, too many to mention, DOCP now works for me @ 3200mhz without manual timing changes

Tweaktime is back


----------



## mito1172

Pimpmuckl said:


> Just go to ASUS' page directly as usual: https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME/HelpDesk_BIOS/
> 
> Direct link: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...XTREME/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-6903.zip


Thanks but I wrote for connection failure. my C 6 H 



SaLSouL said:


> This is for the C6E not the C6H
> 
> PBO is back with a few other settings, too many to mention, DOCP now works for me @ 3200mhz without manual timing changes
> 
> Tweaktime is back


yes I noticed it later


----------



## SaLSouL

I perhaps spoke far too soon about the DOCP, lasted less than 5 mins in prime, big fail, worse than 6401. Even tried my settings from 6401 and same, errors on several core within 5 mins..

back to stock for now testing and then Ill work my way back up to 3200 hopefully.

PBO is a complete no go at ENABLED settings, not temp related but something else, need to look into it a bit more.

Fun times with the C6E, if I cant get my setting back to 6401 on this new bios I might have to roll back until zen2 comes out.

How is everyone else getting on, any success with the C6E and 6903 BIOS ?


----------



## Sentinela

Does this new bios supports the upcoming 3XXX on CVIE? No mention on changelog...


----------



## SaLSouL

Sentinela said:


> Does this new bios supports the upcoming 3XXX on CVIE? No mention on changelog...



AGESA 0070 was the release for the C6H 
Update AGESA 0070 for the upcoming processors and improve CPU compatibility.
AGESA 0072 is an addition to that and improve RAM compatibility for the C6H

The C6E skipped 0070 for whatever reason so I would say its safe to assume that yes it does, but would be nice to have confirmation.


----------



## Sentinela

SaLSouL said:


> AGESA 0070 was the release for the C6H
> Update AGESA 0070 for the upcoming processors and improve CPU compatibility.
> AGESA 0072 is an addition to that and improve RAM compatibility for the C6H
> 
> The C6E skipped 0070 for whatever reason so I would say its safe to assume that yes it does, but would be nice to have confirmation.


Yup. Really counting on that, as im just waiting for the 3XXX series. COncerned about ram stability thou...


----------



## crakej

SaLSouL said:


> AGESA 0070 was the release for the C6H
> Update AGESA 0070 for the upcoming processors and improve CPU compatibility.
> AGESA 0072 is an addition to that and improve RAM compatibility for the C6H
> 
> The C6E skipped 0070 for whatever reason so I would say its safe to assume that yes it does, but would be nice to have confirmation.


0070 introduces support for Ryzen 3xxx. There were inter-CCX latency problems with 0070. 0072 improves things. I understand there's yet another AGESA working its way through - 1.0.0.0

On CH7, 0070 also screwed up a few of our Ram OCs, 0072 improved that a bit too.


----------



## SaLSouL

crakej said:


> 0070 introduces support for Ryzen 3xxx. There were inter-CCX latency problems with 0070. 0072 improves things. I understand there's yet another AGESA working its way through - 1.0.0.0
> 
> On CH7, 0070 also screwed up a few of our Ram OCs, 0072 improved that a bit too.


my RAM oc went out the window with 0072 still tweaking now. seems what was stable on 1.0.0.6 is not stable on 0072


----------



## Sentinela

SaLSouL said:


> my RAM oc went out the window with 0072 still tweaking now. seems what was stable on 1.0.0.6 is not stable on 0072


Well, dont know if ill update then...is it worth?


----------



## SaLSouL

Sentinela said:


> Well, dont know if ill update then...is it worth?


at the moment im struggling to get my ram stable at 3200mhz which worked at 16-16-16-38-75 1.4v on agesa 1.0.0.6

seems that the ram voltage supply for the board is drooping quite a bit, I set 1.4v in the bios and min is 1.325 > max 1.375v that is new in 0072 I set to 1.425 to offset and it gives me 1.395v the voltage seems a lot more sensitive for RAM now, I've never had so many BSOD in 1 day, think I'm up to 20, All RAM related. Checked RAM at stock and its fine.

Is it worth it, I haven't decided yet as the CPU OC requires less voltage than 1.0.0.6 agesa so cooler running,

Its late here now so Ill try again tomorrow, if still the same after another day of tweaking ill roll back to 6401.


----------



## Dave001

SaLSouL said:


> How is everyone else getting on, any success with the C6E and 6903 BIOS ?


No problems here with 6903, running all the same settings as 6401.


----------



## hvora70

My board was unstable with 3200 MHz on 6903. I went back to 6401. It seems to be more stable. Don't know the exact issues though.


----------



## SaLSouL

Dave001 said:


> No problems here with 6903, running all the same settings as 6401.


 Do you have Samsung IC?






hvora70 said:


> My board was unstable with 3200 MHz on 6903. I went back to 6401. It seems to be more stable. Don't know the exact issues though.


 Do you have Hynix IC ? Im on Hynix and 4x8Gb sticks



Just out of curiosity I left my timing on auto at 3200 and they have really slackened and have defaulted to 16-22-22-22-53-75-1T will test for stability and try and tighten up


----------



## hvora70

SaLSouL said:


> Do you have Hynix IC ? Im on Hynix and 4x8Gb sticks



I have Samsung B-Die currently, but even those were giving issues on 6903. To be safe I went back to 6401.


My earlier Hynix AFR (A-die) would not stay stable at anything above 2133 MHz and I must have tried so many combinations. This was before the 2XVega64 were installed and the subsequent overheating issues also. The Hynix would not work at the rated 3000MHz even on 6401.


----------



## Dave001

SaLSouL said:


> Do you have Samsung IC?


Yep, B die.


----------



## SaLSouL

Dave001 said:


> Yep, B die.


seems with every passing BIOS for this board that the compatibility and stability slider is moving away from Hynix


Hynix-----------------------------------------------------------------||-------Samsung


:h34r-smi


----------



## SaLSouL

New chipset driver on AMD's website
Revision Number
18.50.0422
4/22/2019

Link to support page
https://www.amd.com/en/support/chips...ocket-am4/x370

DETAILS

Driver Details
Supports:
Windows® 7/10 for
2nd Gen AMD Ryzen™ Desktop Processor
7th-Gen AMD A-Series Processors
AMD Ryzen™ Desktop Processor
AMD X470 Chipset
AMD X370 Chipset
AMD B450 Chipset
AMD B350 Chipset
AMD A320 Chipset
Windows® 10 only for
2nd Gen AMD Ryzen™ Threadripper™ Processor
AMD Ryzen™ Threadripper™ Processor
AMD Ryzen™ Desktop Processor with Radeon™ Vega Graphics
AMD Ryzen™ Mobile Processor with Radeon™ Vega Graphics
AMD X399 Chipset


Package Includes:
AMD Chipset Drivers
AMD Ryzen™ Balanced Power Plan


----------



## mito1172

SaLSouL said:


> New chipset driver on AMD's website
> Revision Number
> 18.50.0422
> 4/22/2019
> 
> Link to support page
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/chips...ocket-am4/x370
> 
> DETAILS
> 
> Driver Details
> Supports:
> Windows® 7/10 for
> 2nd Gen AMD Ryzen™ Desktop Processor
> 7th-Gen AMD A-Series Processors
> AMD Ryzen™ Desktop Processor
> AMD X470 Chipset
> AMD X370 Chipset
> AMD B450 Chipset
> AMD B350 Chipset
> AMD A320 Chipset
> Windows® 10 only for
> 2nd Gen AMD Ryzen™ Threadripper™ Processor
> AMD Ryzen™ Threadripper™ Processor
> AMD Ryzen™ Desktop Processor with Radeon™ Vega Graphics
> AMD Ryzen™ Mobile Processor with Radeon™ Vega Graphics
> AMD X399 Chipset
> 
> 
> Package Includes:
> AMD Chipset Drivers
> AMD Ryzen™ Balanced Power Plan


AMD is late. He was added here before. 


https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## Kildar

SaLSouL said:


> New chipset driver on AMD's website
> Revision Number
> 18.50.0422
> 4/22/2019
> 
> Link to support page
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/chips...ocket-am4/x370
> 
> DETAILS
> 
> Driver Details
> Supports:
> Windows® 7/10 for
> 2nd Gen AMD Ryzen™ Desktop Processor
> 7th-Gen AMD A-Series Processors
> AMD Ryzen™ Desktop Processor
> AMD X470 Chipset
> AMD X370 Chipset
> AMD B450 Chipset
> AMD B350 Chipset
> AMD A320 Chipset
> Windows® 10 only for
> 2nd Gen AMD Ryzen™ Threadripper™ Processor
> AMD Ryzen™ Threadripper™ Processor
> AMD Ryzen™ Desktop Processor with Radeon™ Vega Graphics
> AMD Ryzen™ Mobile Processor with Radeon™ Vega Graphics
> AMD X399 Chipset
> 
> 
> Package Includes:
> AMD Chipset Drivers
> AMD Ryzen™ Balanced Power Plan


All I get is "Page Not Found"

This works though:
https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370


----------



## datspike

Bios 6903 AGESA 0.0.7.2 Combo PI, 4.2Ghz / 1.287v / LLC5: bad residuals in first 5 linx 8GB cycles
Bios 6401 AGESA 1.0.0.6 Pinnacle PI, 4.2Ghz / 1.287v / LLC5: passed 10+ linx cycles

Seems like 6903 has raised the voltage requirements for me huh. The temps are also a bit hotter, may be an ambient temp change tho


----------



## Fanu

so there is no point installing latest BIOS for C6E ? from reading posts here and on asus forums it looks like there are RAM voltage issues and poor memory OC 

guess I'll wait for newer BIOS :|


----------



## herericc

Fanu said:


> so there is no point installing latest BIOS for C6E ? from reading posts here and on asus forums it looks like there are RAM voltage issues and poor memory OC
> 
> guess I'll wait for newer BIOS :|


I'm on the C6H but the 6903 bios does seem to introduce some instability to the system - since I updated I noticed that my mouse / keyboard will occasionally stop reporting input... I'd wait for the next revision probably.

Going to go back to 6401 tonight.


----------



## GraveNoX

I have Asus C6H and Sapphire Vega 56 Pulse and from a short lookup, I cannot remove any of the 2 memory sticks, the bottom plastic part cannot be released because it pushes against the video card. Anyone with similar issue ?
It's very hard to remove the video card, the CPU cooler is about 2mm from the video card and the power connectors are in the middle of the card.


----------



## Ramad

GraveNoX said:


> I have Asus C6H and Sapphire Vega 56 Pulse and from a short lookup, I cannot remove any of the 2 memory sticks, the bottom plastic part cannot be released because it pushes against the video card. Anyone with similar issue ?
> It's very hard to remove the video card, the CPU cooler is about 2mm from the video card and the power connectors are in the middle of the card.



The bottom part is not movable, release the top lock and pull the RAM stick out. Just be careful, that's it. It's made this way so the user don't have to remove the graphics card when exchanging RAM sticks.


----------



## SaLSouL

*Unsafe voltages*

Anyone had this crazyness, CPU at stock and all I did was change mem freq to 3200mhz everything else on auto. 
Also in honour of THANOS Ive had an INFINITY LOOP on the BIOS, at least 7 q codes going around in a circle constantly repeating, not booting not failing, just looping. had to turn off power at wall.


----------



## Dave001

SaLSouL said:


> Anyone had this crazyness


I'm not seeing any differences between 6401 and 6903 when it comes to 1.8V PLL Voltage and VDDP Voltage.

With 1.8V PLL set to auto, with an OC'ed CPU, it shows 1.940v, I always manually set it to 1.8v, which shows 1.831v, and allows the CPU to run a little cooler, and doesn't add an instability. My understanding is, as soon as you raise the core frequency, the mainboard changes the 1.8V PLL to 1.9v, when set to Auto.

As far as VDDP Voltage goes, mine has always showed 0.065V when set to Auto, with this board.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Dave001 said:


> I'm not seeing any differences between 6401 and 6903 when it comes to 1.8V PLL Voltage and VDDP Voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> With 1.8V PLL set to auto, with an OC'ed CPU, it shows 1.940v, I always manually set it to 1.8v, which shows 1.831v, and allows the CPU to run a little cooler, and doesn't add an instability. My understanding is, as soon as you raise the core frequency, the mainboard changes the 1.8V PLL to 1.9v, when set to Auto.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as VDDP Voltage goes, mine has always showed 0.065V when set to Auto, with this board.


Not with my Mainboard. Cheap product....

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SaLSouL

Dave001 said:


> I'm not seeing any differences between 6401 and 6903 when it comes to 1.8V PLL Voltage and VDDP Voltage.
> 
> With 1.8V PLL set to auto, with an OC'ed CPU, it shows 1.940v, I always manually set it to 1.8v, which shows 1.831v, and allows the CPU to run a little cooler, and doesn't add an instability. My understanding is, as soon as you raise the core frequency, the mainboard changes the 1.8V PLL to 1.9v, when set to Auto.
> 
> As far as VDDP Voltage goes, mine has always showed 0.065V when set to Auto, with this board.


the voltage for VDDP was checked in windows and reported via HWINFO it report exactly the same. so I put it down to a bad flash and reset everything to default and reflashed. I havent OC'd my ram again yet just testing at stock incase its H/W related. SO far so good.

When I OC the CPU ive seen my 1.8 PLL voltage go upto 2.075v 

found this on Toms HW quite useful https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/overclocking-amd-ryzen,5011-2.html


----------



## BUFUMAN

SaLSouL said:


> the voltage for VDDP was checked in windows and reported via HWINFO it report exactly the same. so I put it down to a bad flash and reset everything to default and reflashed. I havent OC'd my ram again yet just testing at stock incase its H/W related. SO far so good.
> 
> 
> 
> When I OC the CPU ive seen my 1.8 PLL voltage go upto 2.075v
> 
> 
> 
> found this on Toms HW quite useful https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/overclocking-amd-ryzen,5011-2.html


Yeah looks good thanks.

My pll stay where it is. Something os wrong with your readings. What CPU fo you use?

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BUFUMAN

By the way with cheap i don't mean your board. The product by it self. I will post you my voltage readings.... Accurate. 

Best readings are CPU and RAM check the Value for it..... No comment.

I will wait for any x570 MB at that time i will kick this Mainboard out of my window.

Not.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mito1172

SaLSouL said:


> the voltage for VDDP was checked in windows and reported via HWINFO it report exactly the same. so I put it down to a bad flash and reset everything to default and reflashed. I havent OC'd my ram again yet just testing at stock incase its H/W related. SO far so good.
> 
> When I OC the CPU ive seen my 1.8 PLL voltage go upto 2.075v
> 
> found this on Toms HW quite useful https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/overclocking-amd-ryzen,5011-2.html


The Toms HW article is nice, but the tests should have been updated with new bios. because the tests were made with old bios


----------



## RaulGamer55

BUFUMAN said:


> By the way with cheap i don't mean your board. The product by it self. I will post you my voltage readings.... Accurate.
> 
> Best readings are CPU and RAM check the Value for it..... No comment.
> 
> I will wait for any x570 MB at that time i will kick this Mainboard out of my window.
> 
> Not.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



My friend, try to leave the 1.8v PLL Voltage in 1.9v, if by chance do not change the voltage there is no problem of the motherboard, otherwise you put 1.9v and suddenly comes 2.0v then yes it is problem with motherboard


----------



## Dave001

BUFUMAN said:


> Not with my Mainboard. Cheap product....


Well that's not surprising, we are talking about two different mainboards, CH6 Extreme vs CH6 Hero.

What are other people with CH6 Extreme's seeing for VDDP? 
No matter what I set it to, it has always shown as 0.065v, both in BIOS and in HWiNFO64.


----------



## Sentinela

So far, no issues with the newest BIOS...same settings as before, same results. Tried lowering voltages for 4.0 ghz on my 1800x, but no sucess. Right now im trying AIDA CPU and FPU test, just to make sure everything is fine. Passed IDT on HIGH several times. Will keep testing.


----------



## Kanashimu

Does the C6E have worse memory OC than the C6H? I heard reports about how the memory design for the C6E is better for 4 sticks, but worse for 2 sticks. Any truth to this?


----------



## Dave001

Kanashimu said:


> Does the C6E have worse memory OC than the C6H? I heard reports about how the memory design for the C6E is better for 4 sticks, but worse for 2 sticks. Any truth to this?


I have no idea about 4 sticks vs 2 sticks, but there might be some truth to the "C6E have worse memory OC than the C6H" statement. Just take a look at the PCB's, the Extreme has a lot more components around the memory slots, then the Hero. That extra electrical noise can't be helping.


----------



## DrwOOx

Sentinela said:


> So far, no issues with the newest BIOS...same settings as before, same results. Tried lowering voltages for 4.0 ghz on my 1800x, but no sucess. Right now im trying AIDA CPU and FPU test, just to make sure everything is fine. Passed IDT on HIGH several times. Will keep testing.


Hi.

I would like to know what your OC configuration is for the 1800x.

I also have an 1800x currently at 3.95 but I would like to upload it to 4.0, but I never found the correct voltage and LLC configuration.

Thank you. Regards.


----------



## SaLSouL

Dave001 said:


> Well that's not surprising, we are talking about two different mainboards, CH6 Extreme vs CH6 Hero.
> 
> What are other people with CH6 Extreme's seeing for VDDP?
> No matter what I set it to, it has always shown as 0.065v, both in BIOS and in HWiNFO64.


Yeah, I think it was definitely a bad flash on my part, it has not come back since using BIOS flashback and testing. false reading perhaps. no damage seems to have occured.




Kanashimu said:


> Does the C6E have worse memory OC than the C6H? I heard reports about how the memory design for the C6E is better for 4 sticks, but worse for 2 sticks. Any truth to this?


Having owned both I have to say that 4 sticks on the C6E is alot more stable than the C6H, also PCH runs alot cooler when in SLI 5- 10 c cooler


----------



## GraveNoX

Waiting for 7002 BIOS 
https://www.asus.com/News/EtaH71Hbjuio1arV


----------



## The Sandman

GraveNoX said:


> Waiting for 7002 BIOS
> https://www.asus.com/News/EtaH71Hbjuio1arV



Finally less worrying for some I'm sure. Thank you for sharing!
Myself, this setup is for sale (or move) with the next gen release. Overall I've had real good luck compared to many on here.

I don't mind being one gen chipset behind but two? Not happening here 

UEFI v6903 has been working fine for me with a new everyday PE3/101.8 bclk 4275MHz all core 4428MHz single/multi core.

Played with EDC in PBO on PE3. Encountered to many instances of non consistent multiplier value. It drove me nuts after one week.
Results were not as good as going with added bclk. Also stabilized a slightly higher freq with same Vcore with bclk when compared to what I got using PBO/PE3.

One thing I found needed when compared to UEFI v6401 was increase to Switching Freqs (300 to 400 for me) thank you @Ramad.

The new everyday OC text file below along with a couple tests/benchs


----------



## lcapellaro

Is there any way to downgrade from bios 6903 to 6401? I tried the USB flashback bios, but the led always hangs in blue and does not update.

Edit: I was able to go back to 6401 using AfuEfix64.


----------



## 1usmus

I’m finally ready to announce the release date of the new version *DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.5.0* - *7th may* 








*May 7* is the birthday of the new product, the benchmark of the memory subsystem. His name - *MEMbench*. This test package is absolutely free and has no limitations. More information I will publish on news portals on the day of publication


----------



## MishelLngelo

Can't wait. Tnx.


----------



## CeltPC

OO nice 1usmus!


----------



## Sentinela

DrwOOx said:


> Hi.
> 
> I would like to know what your OC configuration is for the 1800x.
> 
> I also have an 1800x currently at 3.95 but I would like to upload it to 4.0, but I never found the correct voltage and LLC configuration.
> 
> Thank you. Regards.


Sorry for the the wait. Well, here it is:


----------



## Sentinela

1usmus said:


> I’m finally ready to announce the release date of the new version *DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.5.0* - *7th may*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *May 7* is the birthday of the new product, the benchmark of the memory subsystem. His name - *MEMbench*. This test package is absolutely free and has no limitations. More information I will publish on news portals on the day of publication


Add a donation tab on the software! Im anxious for it!


----------



## BUFUMAN

thx mate for all your work


----------



## Amir007

Hey all,

Ever since I updated to BIOS v.6903 I'm having this really strange anomaly where my rig won't Shut Down properly. It goes through the normal sequence process via Win10 but the moment all LED stuff goes dark, the PC automatically powers itself ON. I just can't figure out the culprit. So far it appears to be a BIOS setting because I removed my OS drive, and still does the same thing when I'm in BIOS and attempting to shut it down via Power Button...ultimately it still turns it self ON. 

Strange isn't it?


----------



## Naeem

double posted


----------



## Naeem

Amir007 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Ever since I updated to BIOS v.6903 I'm having this really strange anomaly where my rig won't Shut Down properly. It goes through the normal sequence process via Win10 but the moment all LED stuff goes dark, the PC automatically powers itself ON. I just can't figure out the culprit. So far it appears to be a BIOS setting because I removed my OS drive, and still does the same thing when I'm in BIOS and attempting to shut it down via Power Button...ultimately it still turns it self ON.
> 
> Strange isn't it?




Disable Wake up on Lan from bios ? or try it without wifi and network cable connected ? i had such issue on one of my intel boards from asus


----------



## Dave001

On the Extreme with 6903 bios, it keeps reverting back to "On" for "Advanced \ Onboard Devices Configuration \ RGB LED Lighting \ When system is in sleep, hibernate or soft off states".

You can go into the bios and set it to "Off", save settings, which then reboots. Then shutdown and lights will be off, boot back up, go back into bios, and it will be changed back to "On" again.

*Edit:* Looks like I was wrong, it's not the bios after all, after a USB flashback to 6401, the problem followed along. I recalled I updated Aura around the same time I updated to 6903, and it had changed a setting, and was causing the change in the bios. Problem solved.


How do you go about getting support from Asus? I've had a ticket open for 7 days ([email protected]), with no response.


----------



## Dave001

Dave001 said:


> How do you go about getting support from Asus? I've had a ticket open for 7 days ([email protected]), with no response.


Spoke to soon, just received a reply. 
"Based on the description of the issue, the device will need to be book for RMA Service. To organise this I recommend contacting your place of purchase, specifically their Warranty Team."

Here's what I actually sent them.
"There's a couple of faults that have made it through the last few bios updates, can we please have these fixed.

Extreme Tweaker/Tweakers Paradise.
"VDDP voltage" isn't reported correctly, it always shows 0.065v, no matter if set to Auto or manually set.

Monitor\Q-Fan Configuration.
"Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time" Does not work at all. Fans ramp up straight away when there is high CPU usage, no matter the length of time this is set to."


I've asked a couple of times in this thread what others are seeing for VDDP voltage with the Extreme, but unfortunately have never received any replies, so I went trolling through the last couple of thousand posts, and found several hwinfo screen shots from other Extreme owners, that all show 0.065v, for VDDP Voltage, so it looks like it's a fault with all Extremes, so not sure how RMA'ing the board will fix that. 
And from what I have read, Fan Smoothing seems to be broken on nearly all Asus mainboards, so again, no idea how RMA'ing the board will fix it.


----------



## Sentinela

Well, tried my 1800x @ 4.0ghz on PRIME95, and im getting error...ive tested AIDA64, IBT, OCCT, and all passed. Getting 82c at Prime95 max, set LLC to 5, to see if it stabilizes. Any issues using LLC 5 on CVIE?



Dave001 said:


> Spoke to soon, just received a reply.
> "Based on the description of the issue, the device will need to be book for RMA Service. To organise this I recommend contacting your place of purchase, specifically their Warranty Team."
> 
> Here's what I actually sent them.
> "There's a couple of faults that have made it through the last few bios updates, can we please have these fixed.
> 
> Extreme Tweaker/Tweakers Paradise.
> "VDDP voltage" isn't reported correctly, it always shows 0.065v, no matter if set to Auto or manually set.
> 
> Monitor\Q-Fan Configuration.
> "Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time" Does not work at all. Fans ramp up straight away when there is high CPU usage, no matter the length of time this is set to."
> 
> 
> I've asked a couple of times in this thread what others are seeing for VDDP voltage with the Extreme, but unfortunately have never received any replies, so I went trolling through the last couple of thousand posts, and found several hwinfo screen shots from other Extreme owners, that all show 0.065v, for VDDP Voltage, so it looks like it's a fault with all Extremes, so not sure how RMA'ing the board will fix that.
> And from what I have read, Fan Smoothing seems to be broken on nearly all Asus mainboards, so again, no idea how RMA'ing the board will fix it.


Yup, 0.065 on VDDP here...sorry to ask, why is VDDP important? Where does it help OCing? Im noob at it.


----------



## The Sandman

Sentinela said:


> Well, tried my 1800x @ 4.0ghz on PRIME95, and im getting error...ive tested AIDA64, IBT, OCCT, and all passed. Getting 82c at Prime95 max, set LLC to 5, to see if it stabilizes. Any issues using LLC 5 on CVIE?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, 0.065 on VDDP here...sorry to ask, why is VDDP important? Where does it help OCing? Im noob at it.



This is a good place to start https://www.overclock.net/forum/26291730-post25854.html
Always best to manually enter as many values as possible to avoid Bios making changes without you knowing about it.


Source https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-amd-cpus/1625015-ryzen-essential-info-link-owners-info-db.html under FAQ.
You can also find probable reason to odd sw voltage readings in same area under Super IO Chip.


----------



## Lermite

Sentinela said:


> Yup, 0.065 on VDDP here...sorry to ask, why is VDDP important? Where does it help OCing? Im noob at it.



0.065V for VDDP is an unrealistic/impossible value, obviously the result of a buggy reading of the sensor.

My RAM is much more stable with 0.81V, but the best value can be different for another rig.


----------



## Sentinela

Lermite said:


> 0.065V for VDDP is an unrealistic/impossible value, obviously the result of a buggy reading of the sensor.
> 
> My RAM is much more stable with 0.81V, but the best value can be different for another rig.


Never touched it...did not know it was beneficial for ram OC...maybe i can reach 3333mhz with my Hynix AFR...will try!


----------



## Lermite

Sentinela said:


> Never touched it...did not know it was beneficial for ram OC...maybe i can reach 3333mhz with my Hynix AFR...will try!


To push my RAM the furthest my RIG can handle, I had to find the optimal value to almost every settings related to the RAM, and the timings are only a half of them.
Of course, it took ages but getting the best performances from my RIG was motivating enough.


----------



## Sentinela

Lermite said:


> To push my RAM the furthest my RIG can handle, I had to find the optimal value to almost every settings related to the RAM, and the timings are only a half of them.
> Of course, it took ages but getting the best performances from my RIG was motivating enough.


Thats true. Will keep on going my OC journey lol! Anyone who uses LLC level 5, cant tell me if its safe?


----------



## Amir007

Naeem said:


> Disable Wake up on Lan from bios ? or try it without wifi and network cable connected ? i had such issue on one of my intel boards from asus


Hmmm I looked in every settings option i couldn't locate Disable Wake up from Lan. I tried it without wifi/network cable and no difference. I'm starting to think maybe its the PSU...but if it is then how come everything seems to be working just fine except the fact it won't properly shut down. Besides, I thought wake up from Lan works when a PC is in sleep mode and not while its powered off...Unless im missing something.


----------



## Amir007

Naeem said:


> Disable Wake up on Lan from bios ? or try it without wifi and network cable connected ? i had such issue on one of my intel boards from asus


This is exactly what happens. I found a video on Youtube. I'm going to try the battery trick tomorrow and report back.


----------



## Lermite

Sentinela said:


> Thats true. Will keep on going my OC journey lol! Anyone who uses LLC level 5, cant tell me if its safe?


Everybody has its own point of view about LLC.

I used the LLC 5 for more than two years and I still use it, without any fear about its effect on the CPU lifespan, because mine runs with 1.23V only.
I would not dare to use such an LLC level with a voltage higher than 1.35V because somebody here (Rama?) has already shown through an oscilloscope that it can make Vcore peaks up to +0.07V.


----------



## Dave001

I think people worry a bit to much about core voltages and CPU longevity.

Back in the old days, I was running a Celeron 300 (Slot 1) @450mhz on a motherboard that had no voltage control, the only way to raise the cpu voltage was by using tape to cover the tracks to fool the cpu into setting the voltage to 2.3v (stock was 2v), after having to redo the tape a few times, I decided to just cut the tracks, knife slipped, cut the wrong track, and from that day on the CPU was given 2.6v, I figured that cpu would die pretty fast at that voltage, but it lasted me until my next upgrade 12 months later. I then gave that system to a friend, who used it most days for the next 5 or so years. Admittedly, that cpu was sandwiched between two high quality aftermarket coolers, which probably helped with it's longevity.

Not saying everyone should crank their vcore up to ridiculously high settings, but I personally don't worry about longevity when cranking the vcore up, as long as I can remove the extra heat that comes with it.


----------



## Sentinela

Lermite said:


> Everybody has its own point of view about LLC.
> 
> I used the LLC 5 for more than two years and I still use it, without any fear about its effect on the CPU lifespan, because mine runs with 1.23V only.
> I would not dare to use such an LLC level with a voltage higher than 1.35V because somebody here (Rama?) has already shown through an oscilloscope that it can make Vcore peaks up to +0.07V.


Yup, i read something like that too...i need 1.425v for 4.0ghz stability on prime. LLC 5 sticks this value in there. Im really not sure about the safety of LLC5...would be great anyone using this high voltage and LLC5 could give some feedback too!


----------



## Lermite

Don't misunderstand me.
My Vcore is not at 1.23V because of LLC 5.
I just don't mind the side effects of LLC because my Vcore is at 1.23V.

In fact, I choose a so low Vcore to optimize the power consumption and the fans noise, much more than increasing the CPU lifespan even if I plan to keep my 1700 for about 10 years.


----------



## Sentinela

Lermite said:


> Don't misunderstand me.
> My Vcore is not at 1.23V because of LLC 5.
> I just don't mind the side effects of LLC because my Vcore is at 1.23V.
> 
> In fact, I choose a so low Vcore to optimize the power consumption and the fans noise, much more than increasing the CPU lifespan even if I plan to keep my 1700 for about 10 years.


Yup, not even a voltage spike would harm at that VCORE...but i wonder, is that voltage spike that harmful, being it so fast that only a oscilloscope would catch it? I'm really not ok backing up my CPU bellow 4.0ghz, i use a 144hz panel, i need every single mhz in my favor! Maybe 6903 requires more voltage to estabilize my oc? Im thinking getting back to 6402...


----------



## looncraz

Lermite said:


> Don't misunderstand me.
> My Vcore is not at 1.23V because of LLC 5.
> I just don't mind the side effects of LLC because my Vcore is at 1.23V.
> 
> In fact, I choose a so low Vcore to optimize the power consumption and the fans noise, much more than increasing the CPU lifespan even if I plan to keep my 1700 for about 10 years.


It was once my habit to choose a low voltage and an LLC setting that would result in higher voltages under load... because that's actually the only time you need the voltage, anyway ;-)

The result, on my 2500k and, later, 2600k, was nice low voltages during most usage, then a healthy increase when the situation really called for it, rather than running more voltage than needed 90% of the time because voltage would drop under load.


----------



## Darkomax

Hello, I have an Asus X370-I, I'm not exactly sure if it has anything to do with the motherboard but does anyone else has their PC sometimes shutting down when restarting from Windows? In fact, it started doing it with my previous Gigabyte motherboard, but it didn't do it earlier. Any idea?


----------



## usoldier

Hey guys i cant seam to find the BankgroupswapAlt location on bios :/ any tips ?


----------



## PlotnikVA

usoldier said:


> Hey guys i cant seam to find the BankgroupswapAlt location on bios :/ any tips ?





Spoiler


----------



## usoldier

PlotnikVA said:


> Spoiler



I dont have it , wth ?


----------



## iNeri

usoldier said:


> I dont have it , wth ?


Do you have agesa 0.0.7.2 bases bios? Only this version have BGSalt.


----------



## Sentinela

Guys, 1.425v and LLC5 is ok for 24/7? Overclocking as offset.


----------



## Fanu

any news on elmor? which company and position he at now ?


----------



## Dave001

Sentinela said:


> Guys, 1.425v and LLC5 is ok for 24/7? Overclocking as offset.


What are your Prime95 small FFT temps like?


----------



## MishelLngelo

https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/


----------



## usoldier

iNeri said:


> Do you have agesa 0.0.7.2 bases bios? Only this version have BGSalt.



I done some digging and aparently its removed on my bios
,thanks for the reply anyway iNery


----------



## Sentinela

Dave001 said:


> What are your Prime95 small FFT temps like?


79c MAX. It stabilizes at this voltage, no erros...


----------



## looncraz

Sentinela said:


> Guys, 1.425v and LLC5 is ok for 24/7? Overclocking as offset.


Pretty much no.

If that's a first gen Ryzen, then it's more of a "umm.. that's getting a little risky." If that's a second gen CPU you need to drop that voltage down to 1.38V or lower or you will have degradation.


----------



## Sentinela

looncraz said:


> Pretty much no.
> 
> If that's a first gen Ryzen, then it's more of a "umm.. that's getting a little risky." If that's a second gen CPU you need to drop that voltage down to 1.38V or lower or you will have degradation.


Its a 1800x. Some users report 1.45v is safe for 24/7...not sure about LLC5 overshoot on C6E thou...


----------



## usoldier

My PE3 lock my cpu to 4090mhz i remenber other users having this issue been using PE2 with alot beter results 4175 but would like to use PE3 and seams my mobo doesnt want to cooperate. Any ideas on how to fix it ?


----------



## Sentinela

looncraz said:


> Pretty much no.
> 
> If that's a first gen Ryzen, then it's more of a "umm.. that's getting a little risky." If that's a second gen CPU you need to drop that voltage down to 1.38V or lower or you will have degradation.


I decided to lower my OC. 1.344v prime95 stable at 3.9ghz. Those 100mhz more does not worth the heat/voltage requirements...3.9 seems the sweet spot. Thx for the reply.


----------



## The Sandman

usoldier said:


> My PE3 lock my cpu to 4090mhz i remenber other users having this issue been using PE2 with alot beter results 4175 but would like to use PE3 and seams my mobo doesnt want to cooperate. Any ideas on how to fix it ?



I'll take it for granted you're on Performance power plan w/< 50% min processor power, or balanced power plan.
Here's what my current PE3 with a 101.8 Bclk looks like (UEFI 6903) to give you something to compare against.
My previous straight PE3 was very stable using + Offset Auto for Vcore and Auto CPU LLC. Gave me 4200MHz all core, 4350MHz single, fully loaded @ 1.25 to 1.265v depending on which test I ran.


----------



## usoldier

The Sandman said:


> I'll take it for granted you're on Performance power plan w/< 50% min processor power, or balanced power plan.
> Here's what my current PE3 with a 101.8 Bclk looks like (UEFI 6903) to give you something to compare against.
> My previous straight PE3 was very stable using + Offset Auto for Vcore and Auto CPU LLC. Gave me 4200MHz all core, 4350MHz single, fully loaded @ 1.25 to 1.265v depending on which test I ran.



Power plan is Balanced and minimum is at 20% So that isnt it i gess.


Iif i load all cores i still only get 4090mhz with PE3 it does downclock but never gets above 4090mhz while with PE2 i get 4175mhz all cores load.


----------



## Dave001

Sentinela said:


> 79c MAX. It stabilizes at this voltage, no erros...


At them temps, I wouldn't be concerned at all about running 1.45v.


----------



## looncraz

Dave001 said:


> At them temps, I wouldn't be concerned at all about running 1.45v.


You can have degradation at 30C. I know, I've done it.

In fact, I've done it at around 0~5C.


----------



## mito1172

no one is using ryzen power plan anymore?


----------



## Lermite

mito1172 said:


> no one is using ryzen power plan anymore?


I still use it.


----------



## BUFUMAN

No i use "Bitsum High Performance" or my customized "Balanced mode" instead of it.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sentinela

looncraz said:


> You can have degradation at 30C. I know, I've done it.
> 
> In fact, I've done it at around 0~5C.


Sorry, i did not understand it...degradation at 30c?


----------



## looncraz

Sentinela said:


> Sorry, i did not understand it...degradation at 30c?


An integrated circuit being run at too high voltage can degrade regardless of the temperature. Lower temperatures will slow it down, but the CPU will still degrade from high voltage.


----------



## Sentinela

looncraz said:


> An integrated circuit being run at too high voltage can degrade regardless of the temperature. Lower temperatures will slow it down, but the CPU will still degrade from high voltage.


is 1.425v considered a HIGH voltage for Ryzen 1st gen? Everywhere i read people says its safe, others its not, really not sure what to follow...


----------



## looncraz

Sentinela said:


> is 1.425v considered a HIGH voltage for Ryzen 1st gen? Everywhere i read people says its safe, others its not, really not sure what to follow...



1.425V is roughly the max safe voltage for the first generation Ryzen, but a high LLC can cause it to rise above that.

Second gen Ryzen is more sensitive to voltage and 1.4V is already risking trouble, so around 1.385V is where you want to limit it.


----------



## mito1172

Lermite said:


> I still use it.


Thanks for reply



BUFUMAN said:


> No i use "Bitsum High Performance" or my customized "Balanced mode" instead of it.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


a paid app


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

mito1172 said:


> no one is using ryzen power plan anymore?


Im using it daily (with some tweaks to it)


----------



## sneida

*upgrade*

hi, 

general question regarding an upcoming upgrade (already moved from a 1700 to a 2700x and i am planning on upgrading to the new ryzen 3xxx series as soon as it is available).

I am currently using 16gb (2x8gb) 3200cl14 flare x. on the ryzen 1700, 3466 with fast timings was possible, on the 2700x only 3333 with the save settings works. Since the memory controller is in the cpu, is my assumption correct that a new motherboard (with the upcoming chipset) should not have an influence on how well the new cpu handles ram speeds/timings?

I am also thinking about upgrading to 32gb ram. Is it still correct, that it should be easier to get 2x16gb 3200cl14 to work compared to 4x8gb (adding another 2x8gb flare x kit)? Adding another 16gb flare x kit would be quite a bit cheaper then buying a new 32gb (2x16gb) kit and sell the old one.


----------



## mito1172

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Im using it daily (with some tweaks to it)


Thanks for reply




sneida said:


> hi,
> 
> general question regarding an upcoming upgrade (already moved from a 1700 to a 2700x and i am planning on upgrading to the new ryzen 3xxx series as soon as it is available).
> 
> I am currently using 16gb (2x8gb) 3200cl14 flare x. on the ryzen 1700, 3466 with fast timings was possible, on the 2700x only 3333 with the save settings works. Since the memory controller is in the cpu, is my assumption correct that a new motherboard (with the upcoming chipset) should not have an influence on how well the new cpu handles ram speeds/timings?
> 
> I am also thinking about upgrading to 32gb ram. Is it still correct, that it should be easier to get 2x16gb 3200cl14 to work compared to 4x8gb (adding another 2x8gb flare x kit)? Adding another 16gb flare x kit would be quite a bit cheaper then buying a new 32gb (2x16gb) kit and sell the old one.


I am using 32 gb 3200mhz c14. no problem


----------



## Nijo

DDR4-5000 on Ryzen 3000
I´m really impressed!

https://www.techpowerup.com/255405/amd-ryzen-3000-zen-2-a-memory-oc-beast-ddr4-5000-possible


----------



## Sentinela

New bios for Crosshair VI Extreme out, 7002.
https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...XTREME/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-7002.zip


----------



## Fanu

Nijo said:


> DDR4-5000 on Ryzen 3000
> I´m really impressed!
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/255405/amd-ryzen-3000-zen-2-a-memory-oc-beast-ddr4-5000-possible



thats max supported
doesnt ryzen 2xxx support DDR4-4666 ?

I dont think there is motherboard and memory kit out there working at those speeds on ryzen (and 1 or any on intel)


----------



## Fanu

Sentinela said:


> New bios for Crosshair VI Extreme out, 7002.
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...XTREME/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-7002.zip


downloaded, copied to c:, renamed to C6E.CAP

booted into bios, ez flash utility, located c6e.cap from c:, flashed successfuly, restarted

greeted with black screen and message:

bios recovery mode has been detected please put c6e.cap and wait for system to be restarted (this isnt the full message and it would show up after each restart, stuck at code F9 if I am not mistaken)

nothing happened so I pressed the safe boot red button on the motherboard itself and now after every restart I get a blank black screen with motherboard showing code 31

I cant get into BIOS or anything else

I flashed this Bios over version 6402...

what do to do?


----------



## Dave001

Fanu said:


> downloaded, copied to c:, renamed to C6E.CAP
> 
> booted into bios, ez flash utility, located c6e.cap from c:, flashed successfuly, restarted


First up, there is no need to rename the file when flashing via the EZ flash utility.

Rename the file to C6E.CAP and copy it to a fat32 formatted USB drive.
Place the USB drive in the rear USB port marked USB BIOS Flashback.
Press and hold the USB BIOS Flashback button for 3 seconds until the Flashback LED blinks three times, wait until the light goes out, BIOS has been flashed, and should be all good.


----------



## Fanu

Dave001 said:


> First up, there is no need to rename the file when flashing via the EZ flash utility.
> 
> Rename the file to C6E.CAP and copy it to a fat32 formatted USB drive.
> Place the USB drive in the rear USB port marked USB BIOS Flashback.
> Press and hold the USB BIOS Flashback button for 3 seconds until the Flashback LED blinks three times, wait until the light goes out, BIOS has been flashed, and should be all good.


yep, did that (flashed over usb) and now everything is back to working again - might be that the initial BIOS download was corrupt?

will see if I can push my b-die ram beyond 3333MHz with this new BIOS


----------



## Nijo

Fanu said:


> thats max supported
> doesnt ryzen 2xxx support DDR4-4666 ?
> 
> I dont think there is motherboard and memory kit out there working at those speeds on ryzen (and 1 or any on intel)


I don‘t think so, too. But wehen there is a divider, that goes that high, we may expect more than 4.000 MT/s.


----------



## Fanu

ok so tested the new 7002 BIOS

for some reason I get the best bench results with memory at 3333MHz 
3466 seems stable (but havent tested it for stability enough), while 3533 with fast timings wont boot at all

with 3333MHz I get following results (PE2, PBO/XFR enabled, CPU -0.1V offset):

Cinebench: 4201

AIDA64 Memory latency: 61.8ns 

CPU-Z 
Single: 486.6
Multi: 5169.7

Ryzen Calc Membench (Default mode, RAM Size 12000): 
236.9 seconds
133.8 MB/s


upping the memory to 3466 14-14-14-14-28 nets me worse results in all of the above benchmarks and lower CPU frequencies (in cinebench CPU frequency drops down to 4.044MHz, while with memory @3333MHz it doesnt drop below 4.099MHz)
doesnt matter if I set the default CPU voltage (without the offset) or not

also leaving the CPU/SOC/DRAM LLC/switching frequencies/thermal controls at auto gets me higher CPU frequencies than using the recommended settings from 1usmus DRAM Calc for some reason - its like PBO gets disabled if I set those values manually instead of leaving them at auto


----------



## maxrealliti

but do not tell me for the usual 6 bios is ??


----------



## Sentinela

Trying to UP my RAM OC with this new bios. Its Hynix AFR TridentZ RGB. Wish me luck


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Sentinela said:


> Trying to UP my RAM OC with this new bios. Its Hynix AFR TridentZ RGB. Wish me luck


Best of Luck 

Remember that 1.8v needs to be at ~1.81 or up to 1.89v
SOC Up to 1.2v (I have Offset + 0.0872, shows 1.133v)
RAM at 1.4v up to 1.45


----------



## kazama

For some reason my board dont start, it happend ramdonly now is constant, i see the leds of the board blinking, press power do nothing on case and in mobo as soon ass i press clr cmos, press power and it boots.

What do you think guys faulty mobo? bios related problem? clear cmos is the only way i can get it to boot. There is no new seetings im grtting it stable during months, nothing special, 3.8 cpu with 3200 fast. 

Until i boot again i have to choose docp for memory, if i load stilts presets when save and restart dont boot again, never happened until now. I try changing the battery of the mobo but get nothing.


----------



## LicSqualo

kazama said:


> For some reason my board dont start, it happend ramdonly now is constant, i see the leds of the board blinking, press power do nothing on case and in mobo as soon ass i press clr cmos, press power and it boots.
> 
> What do you think guys faulty mobo? bios related problem? clear cmos is the only way i can get it to boot. There is no new seetings im grtting it stable during months, nothing special, 3.8 cpu with 3200 fast.
> 
> Until i boot again i have to choose docp for memory, if i load stilts presets when save and restart dont boot again, never happened until now. I try changing the battery of the mobo but get nothing.


I had a similar issue. Radomly my boards don't start, also with power cable disconnected/reconnected and some clear cmos. Obviously, I've my CPU and ram overclocked and always with last bios installed when available.

So, well, after a clean of my system, a deep clean with a water change in my loop, this issue is never happened again.

So my 2 cents is to recheck all the connection over the MB, included ram and CPU.


----------



## Sentinela

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Best of Luck
> 
> Remember that 1.8v needs to be at ~1.81 or up to 1.89v
> SOC Up to 1.2v (I have Offset + 0.0872, shows 1.133v)
> RAM at 1.4v up to 1.45


Thx for the tips! Will try today! Yesterday was a no go, even with higher SOC. 1usmus says that SOC should not go above 1.05, it can cause instability, but to reach such frequency on 1st gen I think its ok as well! Will try!



LicSqualo said:


> I had a similar issue. Radomly my boards don't start, also with power cable disconnected/reconnected and some clear cmos. Obviously, I've my CPU and ram overclocked and always with last bios installed when available.
> 
> So, well, after a clean of my system, a deep clean with a water change in my loop, this issue is never happened again.
> 
> So my 2 cents is to recheck all the connection over the MB, included ram and CPU.


Had SAME issue. Cleaned CMOS, never happened again. At least, so far.


----------



## kazama

Will do a clean and recheck all connections, lets see what happen, thanks LicSqualo and Sentinela.


----------



## Amir007

kazama said:


> Will do a clean and recheck all connections, lets see what happen, thanks LicSqualo and Sentinela.


I had a similar issue last week myself after updating to latest BIOS 6002>6903. I tried everything and the only thing that fixed it for me was removing the CMOS battery for about 15min and inserting it back on. Did you try that yet?


----------



## FractalCode

deags said:


> Im probably an outlier but the stock 6903 seems fine for me , getting the highest results in AIDA64 out of any bios so far ... and I tried them all.
> 
> AIDA64


Those are really nice results for a 1700! When did you buy your 1700? Would you mind sharing your CPU/DRAM voltages, timings, and any other settings that were important for making that stable?


----------



## kazama

Amir007 said:


> I had a similar issue last week myself after updating to latest BIOS 6002>6903. I tried everything and the only thing that fixed it for me was removing the CMOS battery for about 15min and inserting it back on. Did you try that yet?



Clean and reseating all, removed battery and power during 30 min, nothing work, im still have to press clr cmos to make it boot.

Start happening with the latest bios, will try rolling back to and older bios or crossing fingers with the 0.0.7.2 when arrives.If still not work will do rma.


----------



## iMagic16

Hi all, am glad I found this forum! been having issues with this board since I received it over a year ago now.

I had bench tested it all fine, then installed it into an NZXT H440 - The board itself 99% of the time just doesn't boot - with Q code 8

Googling comes up with no resolution and it seems a lot of others have this issue: https://www.google.com/search?q=asus+q+code+8

Now, what the issue is exactly? I don't know. I thought it might be my ram (Corsair CMR / Vengeance RGB 3000MHz) but what I do know is that TURNING MY PC ON ITS SIDE allows the PC to work like absolute normal...?

That's right, for a year I've used my PC sideways on the floor and taken my case apart multiple times just to look if anywhere was grounding out but there's no issue I can see anywhere.

Has ANYONE heard of this issue? HOW do I fix it? I really wanna stick my PC upright again.

Spec:

1700X @ 4GHz 1.375V (issue happens at stock too) - Coolermaster ML240 AIO w/ 2x Corsair ML120s
2x8GB Corsair Vengeance RGB + 2x16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX @ 3000MHz (tried them both separately, issue happens the same)
Crosshair VI Hero - BIOS - 6903 (happened on every bios prior, I originally thought it was memory compat so I had a beta bios with the latest AGESA at the time installed to it previously)
M.2 PCIE Samsung 970 EVO 250GB
NZXT H440
a gpu
EVGA 750W G2

*TLDR: PC won't boot when it's upright, boots fine on it's side. Q Code 8. Halp.*


Sidenote, does anyone know how to change the monitor the bios displays on?


----------



## LicSqualo

iMagic16 said:


> Hi all, am glad I found this forum! been having issues with this board since I received it over a year ago now.
> 
> I had bench tested it all fine, then installed it into an NZXT H440 - The board itself 99% of the time just doesn't boot - with Q code 8
> 
> Googling comes up with no resolution and it seems a lot of others have this issue: https://www.google.com/search?q=asus+q+code+8
> 
> Now, what the issue is exactly? I don't know. I thought it might be my ram (Corsair CMR / Vengeance RGB 3000MHz) but what I do know is that TURNING MY PC ON ITS SIDE allows the PC to work like absolute normal...?
> 
> That's right, for a year I've used my PC sideways on the floor and taken my case apart multiple times just to look if anywhere was grounding out but there's no issue I can see anywhere.
> 
> Has ANYONE heard of this issue? HOW do I fix it? I really wanna stick my PC upright again.
> 
> Spec:
> 
> 1700X @ 4GHz 1.375V (issue happens at stock too) - Coolermaster ML240 AIO w/ 2x Corsair ML120s
> 2x8GB Corsair Vengeance RGB + 2x16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX @ 3000MHz (tried them both separately, issue happens the same)
> Crosshair VI Hero - BIOS - 6903 (happened on every bios prior, I originally thought it was memory compat so I had a beta bios with the latest AGESA at the time installed to it previously)
> M.2 PCIE Samsung 970 EVO 250GB
> NZXT H440
> a gpu
> EVGA 750W G2
> 
> *TLDR: PC won't boot when it's upright, boots fine on it's side. Q Code 8. Halp.*
> 
> 
> Sidenote, does anyone know how to change the monitor the bios displays on?


As first  isn't the bios that choice the first display connector, is the VGA. The bios can only choice where is the display adapter and where is the port to display the data.
So your solution is to change the monitor/connector to your desire and not vice-versa.

I had really a similar problem, but first (just to explain) the Q code 8 is a CPU related problem (not RAM or VGA or HDD/SSD) or a consequently Motheboard Power issue.

My solution was simply a clean of my system (watercooled, and I also changed the water inside my loop and i also verified all the connection). The system was stopped for approximately 12/14 hours. Now no problem to change the position (vertical or horizontal). The system boot correctly all the time.


----------



## HOLTERTHEMIGHTY

iMagic16 said:


> Hi all, am glad I found this forum! been having issues with this board since I received it over a year ago now.
> 
> I had bench tested it all fine, then installed it into an NZXT H440 - The board itself 99% of the time just doesn't boot - with Q code 8
> 
> Googling comes up with no resolution and it seems a lot of others have this issue: https://www.google.com/search?q=asus+q+code+8
> 
> Now, what the issue is exactly? I don't know. I thought it might be my ram (Corsair CMR / Vengeance RGB 3000MHz) but what I do know is that TURNING MY PC ON ITS SIDE allows the PC to work like absolute normal...?
> 
> That's right, for a year I've used my PC sideways on the floor and taken my case apart multiple times just to look if anywhere was grounding out but there's no issue I can see anywhere.
> 
> Has ANYONE heard of this issue? HOW do I fix it? I really wanna stick my PC upright again.
> 
> Spec:
> 
> 1700X @ 4GHz 1.375V (issue happens at stock too) - Coolermaster ML240 AIO w/ 2x Corsair ML120s
> 2x8GB Corsair Vengeance RGB + 2x16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX @ 3000MHz (tried them both separately, issue happens the same)
> Crosshair VI Hero - BIOS - 6903 (happened on every bios prior, I originally thought it was memory compat so I had a beta bios with the latest AGESA at the time installed to it previously)
> M.2 PCIE Samsung 970 EVO 250GB
> NZXT H440
> a gpu
> EVGA 750W G2
> 
> *TLDR: PC won't boot when it's upright, boots fine on it's side. Q Code 8. Halp.*
> 
> 
> Sidenote, does anyone know how to change the monitor the bios displays on?


Wild guess, could be your CPU heatsink weight is pulling it sideways when case is upright. You could try tightening it a bit or supporting it when upright.


----------



## Sentinela

What do you guys use for stability test? Seens PRIME 95 always give me some error, no matter WHAT. Im really lost...AIDA64 is enough? Realbench? What to use????


----------



## Dave001

The way I see it, if it can run it at stock speeds, then it should be able to run it at overclocked speeds, if not, your overclock is NOT STABLE.


----------



## Sentinela

Funny thing...i reset the bios, set the following:

Ram at 2400, default auto timmings
CPU multi x 40, offset and llc under load gives me 1.400v
SOC at 1.05v

At OCCT Large Data, i could not pass 10 min using 4ghz 1.425v vcore and 3200mhz.
Now im 10+ min on OCCT (still running) on 4ghz 1.400v and 2400mhz...

I think 80+c dives CPU to instabilities...im getting 75c at these settings, using 2400mhz ram...i'm really like, what to trust. 1USMUS says, dont go over 1.05 SOC, and AMD official says, 1.1 SOC is the starting point for high ram speeds. So, i'm really tired trying to stabilizes this CPU at 4.0ghz and 3200mhz ram. Any tips that can help me get there? The Crosshair VI Extreme is a very capable mobo, but my chip seems not to like 4.0ghz...

EDIT #1: Raised to 1.419v. Failing in 15 min on OCCT with previous settings.


----------



## SaLSouL

Sentinela said:


> Funny thing...i reset the bios, set the following:
> 
> Ram at 2400, default auto timmings
> CPU multi x 40, offset and llc under load gives me 1.400v
> SOC at 1.05v
> 
> At OCCT Large Data, i could not pass 10 min using 4ghz 1.425v vcore and 3200mhz.
> Now im 10+ min on OCCT (still running) on 4ghz 1.400v and 2400mhz...
> 
> I think 80+c dives CPU to instabilities...im getting 75c at these settings, using 2400mhz ram...i'm really like, what to trust. 1USMUS says, dont go over 1.05 SOC, and AMD official says, 1.1 SOC is the starting point for high ram speeds. So, i'm really tired trying to stabilizes this CPU at 4.0ghz and 3200mhz ram. Any tips that can help me get there? The Crosshair VI Extreme is a very capable mobo, but my chip seems not to like 4.0ghz...
> 
> EDIT #1: Raised to 1.419v. Failing in 15 min on OCCT with previous settings.



I gave up on 6903 & 7002 with the q code 8, went back to 6401 and my oc and ram run stable, that is the best thing for with CHVI E last 2 bios causes q code 8 on anything with hynix IC's unless your running stock RAM & CPU IMO

Im at 4.2ghz 1.4v llc 1 / soc 1.05v llc 1/ ram 3200mhz 16-16-16-16-38-75-1t @ 1.4125v / PLL 1.8v / 1.05v @ 1.05v / 
RAM modules F4-3200C16- 8GTZR x4 32gb These settings give me q code 8 on 6903 & 7002 BIOS. on 6401 they are rock solid. No upgrade to zen 2 for me on this board.


----------



## Fanu

Sentinela said:


> What do you guys use for stability test? Seens PRIME 95 always give me some error, no matter WHAT. Im really lost...AIDA64 is enough? Realbench? What to use????


witcher 3
if it lasts 15min in game (without the game freezing/crashing) then my ram is stable for day to day use

I can go thru synthetic benchmarks/stress tests without issues, run a game and it crashes


----------



## Dave001

Sentinela said:


> I think 80+c dives CPU to instabilities...im getting 75c at these settings, using 2400mhz ram...i'm really like, what to trust. 1USMUS says, dont go over 1.05 SOC, and AMD official says, 1.1 SOC is the starting point for high ram speeds. So, i'm really tired trying to stabilizes this CPU at 4.0ghz and 3200mhz ram. Any tips that can help me get there? The Crosshair VI Extreme is a very capable mobo, but my chip seems not to like 4.0ghz...


I always like to find the max OC for the ram, with the CPU at stock speeds, and the max overclock for the CPU, with the ram at stock speeds, then attempt to combine the two, which sometimes means dropping back either one to get stability.

From the reading I've done, it should be safe to raise SOC up to 1.2v for testing.
My current ram (GSkill F4-3200C14D-16GFX), is stable @3333mhz 14-14-14-14-28 1T at 1.05v SOC.
My previous ram (GSkill F4-3600C17D-16GTZR), was stable @3200MHz 14-14-14-14-28 1T, but it required 1.175c SOC.

I find, Prime95 small FFT's is great for producing heat, to test cooling, Prime95 Blend, is great for testing ram quickly, so it's normally my first test.
But I also use, Cinebench, OCCT, Memtest86, Memtest Pro, and Handbrake to test for stability.



SaLSouL said:


> I gave up on 6903 & 7002 with the q code 8, went back to 6401 and my oc and ram run stable, that is the best thing for with CHVI E last 2 bios causes q code 8 on anything with hynix IC's unless your running stock RAM & CPU IMO
> 
> Im at 4.2ghz 1.4v llc 1 / soc 1.05v llc 1/ ram 3200mhz 16-16-16-16-38-75-1t @ 1.4125v / PLL 1.8v / 1.05v @ 1.05v /
> RAM modules F4-3200C16- 8GTZR x4 32gb These settings give me q code 8 on 6903 & 7002 BIOS. on 6401 they are rock solid. No upgrade to zen 2 for me on this board.


You might find that Zen 2 will work perfectly fine with your ram and the latest BIOS, it's not uncommon for a BIOS to loose a little backwards compatibility, so stick with 6401 until Zen 2 is released, and try 7002 again then.


Both of you might be interested to know, that I'm still attempting to get Asus, to fix the VDDP settings in the BIOS for the Extreme, my case has been handed on to the ASUS Global Technical Support Department, and they sent me another email asking for more info today, so it looks like I might actually be getting somewhere. Perhaps being able to change VDDP voltage on the extreme, might help with some of the RAM stability problems.


----------



## Ramad

@Sentinela

SOC voltage can be raised up to 1.2V and will not effect stability on a stable system. Most settings/configurations that are posted in this thread and other threads in this forum are not really stable, they are boot stable at best, so you can't relay on them unless the user posts a screenshot showing 2 hours run, at least, using a reliable stressprogram such as Prime95, OCCT...etc. 

The instability you are experiencing may be caused by other settings such as the CPU is not capable of running at 4GHz, PROCODT is high, CLDO VDDP is low, 1.8V is low and the list goes on. Try posting a BIOS settings dump to get better help.

A side note, different BIOS versions may require different settings configurations simply because AGESA is different.


----------



## Sentinela

Ramad said:


> @Sentinela
> 
> SOC voltage can be raised up to 1.2V and will not effect stability on a stable system. Most settings/configurations that are posted in this thread and other threads in this forum are not really stable, they are boot stable at best, so you can't relay on them unless the user posts a screenshot showing 2 hours run, at least, using a reliable stressprogram such as Prime95, OCCT...etc.
> 
> The instability you are experiencing may be caused by other settings such as the CPU is not capable of running at 4GHz, PROCODT is high, CLDO VDDP is low, 1.8V is low and the list goes on. Try posting a BIOS settings dump to get better help.
> 
> A side note, different BIOS versions may require different settings configurations simply because AGESA is different.


Thank all you guys for the reply. So, yesterday i back up my clock to 3.925 mhz, set at offset and llc4 getting 1.362v. Im using PLL 1.85v, SOC at 1.1, and LLC4 for both SOC and VCORE. Using 3200mhz for ram, default XMP (16-18-18-18-38). Run OCCT for 10 hours on Large Data Set, stable (before it would crash very fast). Replaced my thermal compound from Deepcool Z5 to Artic Silver 5. To sustain 4.0ghz i need 1.425v. To get there, i can use LLC5, but im afraid that would result in overshots. 4ghz is where i feel it should be, its a freaking 1800x and a Crosshair VI Extreme...really bothers me not getting there.


----------



## GraveNoX

I have 6903 bios and 3 TY-143 fans
1 fan into cpu_fan, 1 fan into cpu_opt and 1 fan into cha_fan2
I ran the test, set all of them to PWM, CPU reading, minimum of 600rpm, some custom settings for min/med/max temps
None of them is changing speed under windows, no matter the temperature, I let cinebench run for 10 seconds, 82C and no fan is changing speed
Changed cha_fan2 to read motherboard temperature so it won't getting in conflict but no difference
It ramps up without cha_fan2.

What should I do ? Do I need to install Asus software ? Another BIOS ?


----------



## SaLSouL

Dave001 said:


> You might find that Zen 2 will work perfectly fine with your ram and the latest BIOS, it's not uncommon for a BIOS to loose a little backwards compatibility, so stick with 6401 until Zen 2 is released, and try 7002 again then.
> 
> 
> Both of you might be interested to know, that I'm still attempting to get Asus, to fix the VDDP settings in the BIOS for the Extreme, my case has been handed on to the ASUS Global Technical Support Department, and they sent me another email asking for more info today, so it looks like I might actually be getting somewhere. Perhaps being able to change VDDP voltage on the extreme, might help with some of the RAM stability problems.


Its more that a little backward compatibility, there seems to be a whole new boot sequence with added steps (code checks) in 6903 / 7002. In 7002 I had a softbrick after I flashed within 6401 using EZ flash and got q code F2>F9 then reboot to E1 which rendered my MB unable to post at all. I had to rollback using USB BIOS flashback to unbrick. F2 > F9 have never caused a problem in previous BIOS so they must be new as I had not noticed them as I watch my POST code LED religiously and can notice new boot sequences that have been added since 6401. there is more to this than just a shift in memory compatibility and I don't mind admitting beyond my understanding at present. Q code 8 points to memory but other than that no more info as it is a new step in the post sequence. 

This might end up an expensive experience forcing my hand to by 32gb of new ram and the possibility of a new MB not from Asus for Zen 2


----------



## Sentinela

So, set up the following:

SOC 1.1v
VCORE 1.425v (offset)
LLC5 (keeps the voltage still)
PLL 1.85v

Passed 3 hours OCCT Large Data Set

If i decrease ram timmings, will i need more VCORE? Will it need more SOC? Or can i keep the same settings, and bring timmings down?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Sentinela said:


> So, set up the following:
> 
> SOC 1.1v
> VCORE 1.425v (offset)
> LLC5 (keeps the voltage still)
> PLL 1.85v
> 
> Passed 3 hours OCCT Large Data Set
> 
> If i decrease ram timmings, will i need more VCORE? Will it need more SOC? Or can i keep the same settings, and bring timmings down?


That amount of LLC is a sure way to kill your chip. I can tell you now that 4ghz on 1st gen isn't worth the voltage. Elmor and Raja have stated in this thread many times that anything over LLC2 has risk 



I recently picked up a 2700X for next to nothing and was wondering what sort of settings people use in terms of PBO. Unsure what sort of voltages when using PBO is safe. Currently using LVL2 PE with -0.10v offset.


----------



## Sentinela

Sideways2k said:


> That amount of LLC is a sure way to kill your chip. I can tell you now that 4ghz on 1st gen isn't worth the voltage. Elmor and Raja have stated in this thread many times that anything over LLC2 has risk
> 
> 
> 
> I recently picked up a 2700X for next to nothing and was wondering what sort of settings people use in terms of PBO. Unsure what sort of voltages when using PBO is safe. Currently using LVL2 PE with -0.10v offset.


Should I up the offset and set LLC4?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Sentinela said:


> Should I up the offset and set LLC4?


I would if you plan to keep your chip. If you want to upgrade in the next few months I'd imagine it would be ok. It's the overshoot that can do damage and software doesn't detect it


----------



## The Sandman

Sentinela said:


> Thank all you guys for the reply. So, yesterday i back up my clock to 3.925 mhz, set at offset and llc4 getting 1.362v. Im using PLL 1.85v, SOC at 1.1, and LLC4 for both SOC and VCORE. Using 3200mhz for ram, default XMP (16-18-18-18-38). Run OCCT for 10 hours on Large Data Set, stable (before it would crash very fast). Replaced my thermal compound from Deepcool Z5 to Artic Silver 5. To sustain 4.0ghz i need 1.425v. To get there, i can use LLC5, but im afraid that would result in overshots. 4ghz is where i feel it should be, its a freaking 1800x and a Crosshair VI Extreme...really bothers me not getting there.



I feel ya. I can't even count how many hours/months I spent with my 1800x attempting to go from 3925MHz with 3466MHz 14-13-13 to 4.0GHz.
Stable as a rock at these settings but anything higher just wasn't happening. And this was on my current cooling solution as well (listed in rig sig).
My average temps ran 59c to 61c under load with IBT AVX, P95 etc. I wrote it off as simply bad luck in the silicon lottery this round. In short try to remember not all gen 1 chips can do 4.0GHz and maintain stability.

@Sideways2k PE3/101.8 bclk = 4275 all core and 4428 multi/single core text file below if interested


----------



## Dbsjej56464

The Sandman said:


> I feel ya. I can't even count how many hours/months I spent with my 1800x attempting to go from 3925MHz with 3466MHz 14-13-13 to 4.0GHz.
> Stable as a rock at these settings but anything higher just wasn't happening. And this was on my current cooling solution as well (listed in rig sig).
> My average temps ran 59c to 61c under load with IBT AVX, P95 etc. I wrote it off as simply bad luck in the silicon lottery this round. In short try to remember not all gen 1 chips can do 4.0GHz and maintain stability.
> 
> @Sideways2k PE3/101.8 bclk = 4275 all core and 4428 multi/single core text file below if interested


Thanks for sharing! I will have a play around with my settings!


----------



## Sentinela

The Sandman said:


> I feel ya. I can't even count how many hours/months I spent with my 1800x attempting to go from 3925MHz with 3466MHz 14-13-13 to 4.0GHz.
> Stable as a rock at these settings but anything higher just wasn't happening. And this was on my current cooling solution as well (listed in rig sig).
> My average temps ran 59c to 61c under load with IBT AVX, P95 etc. I wrote it off as simply bad luck in the silicon lottery this round. In short try to remember not all gen 1 chips can do 4.0GHz and maintain stability.
> 
> @Sideways2k PE3/101.8 bclk = 4275 all core and 4428 multi/single core text file below if interested


Yup, pretty much it. I'm done OCing CPU. 3.950mhz, 1.4v, still running OCCT Large Data Set (2+ hours already). If it eventually fails, will step back to 3.925mhz, as it is stable at that frequency with a reasonable low voltage. Will play with ram latter.


----------



## GraveNoX

GraveNoX said:


> I have 6903 bios and 3 TY-143 fans
> 1 fan into cpu_fan, 1 fan into cpu_opt and 1 fan into cha_fan2
> I ran the test, set all of them to PWM, CPU reading, minimum of 600rpm, some custom settings for min/med/max temps
> None of them is changing speed under windows, no matter the temperature, I let cinebench run for 10 seconds, 82C and no fan is changing speed
> Changed cha_fan2 to read motherboard temperature so it won't getting in conflict but no difference
> It ramps up without cha_fan2.
> 
> What should I do ? Do I need to install Asus software ? Another BIOS ?


I solved the problem by using Clear CMOD button while power supply was turned off. Loaded saved profile (the profile doesn't get lost after clear CMOS) and now the fans are ramping up. It seems when changing fans configuration, a reset is needed.


----------



## sneida

*new bios*

new bios (7002): https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7002.zip


----------



## Anty

Version 7002

2019/05/16 10.17 MBytes

CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 7002:
1. Update AM4 ComboPI 0.0.7.2A for next-gen processors and to improve CPU compatibility
2. Fixed an issue with Precision Boost values


----------



## alexp999

Anty said:


> Version 7002
> 
> 2019/05/16 10.17 MBytes
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 7002:
> 1. Update AM4 ComboPI 0.0.7.2A for next-gen processors and to improve CPU compatibility
> 2. Fixed an issue with Precision Boost values


You missed a bit 

3. Improved memory compatibility
4. Enhance system security

ASUS strongly recommends installing AMD chipset driver 18.50.16 or later before updating to this BIOS version.


" Before running the USB BIOS Flashback tool, please rename the BIOS file (C6H.CAP) using BIOSRenamer.''


----------



## Dbsjej56464

The new bios seems to have increased the voltages of every PE compared to the previous bios. Got 3333 Mhz running stable, going to try push 3466 next.


----------



## Pimpmuckl

Very curios how memory changed from 6401 on 1st gen Ryzen.

Been trying to get a b die kit stable and I barely managed to get 3200 CL16 to boot. Compared to the dual rank hynix AFR kit at 3000 CL14 it's quite questionable.


----------



## oile

@1usmus did they fix the latency issue with latest combo agesa in 7002 bios?
Thank you


----------



## zyplex

BIOS 7002 bricked my board twice. After flash endless loop on A1, AD... After hard reset it stucks at E1. 6904 worked.


----------



## Pimpmuckl

zyplex said:


> BIOS 7002 bricked my board twice. After flash endless loop on A1, AD... After hard reset it stucks at E1. 6904 worked.


Yup same here with the E1 error, gonna try to flash it via usb flashback and see if that fixes anything. Weird stuff.

Edit: POSTs with the USB Flashback!

Edit2: BGS and BGSAlt seem to be back with this BIOS in AMD CBS/UMC Common Options/Dram Memory Mapping

Edit3: Even with new AGESA, I can't figure out how to get even 3200 CL16 on single rank b die to work. Even with auto subtimings. Blows my mind.


----------



## arcDaniel

until now the Bios 7002 works as well as 6903 for me. No complains.


----------



## Ramad

*Steps to flash BIOS 7002*

- Run BIOSRenamer. It will rename the BIOS to C6H.CAP. The file can also be renamed manually to C6H.CAP, choose one of the 2 methods.
- Copy the file "C6H.CAP" to the root of a DOS FAT32 formatted USB stick. Windows UEFI FAT32 formatted USB stick does not serve the purpose.
- Reboot to BIOS and hit F5 to load optimized values, then hit F10 to save and reboot to BIOS again.
- When rebooted to BIOS hit your PC's "Turn ON" button just once, this will turn your PC off.
- Hold the "FLASHBACK" button for 5 seconds to start BIOS FLASHBACK. This will clean flash to version 7002.
- Hit your PC's "Turn ON" button when FLASHBACK is done, enter BIOS and hit F5 to load optimized defaults followed by F10 to save and reboot.

Clean flashing is done by this point and you can use your PC. Loading optimized default before and after any BIOS update is important and will only add an extra minute to the updating process. Updating a BIOS, using any method, without resetting the BIOS is a way of asking for trouble such as stuck sensors, unusual high voltages or instabilities..etc.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Ramad said:


> - Run BIOSRenamer. It will rename the BIOS to C6H.CAP. The file can also be renamed manually to C6H.CAP, choose one of the 2 methods.
> - Copy the file "C6H.CAP" to the root of a DOS FAT32 formatted USB stick. Windows UEFI FAT32 formatted USB stick does not serve the purpose.
> - Reboot to BIOS and hit F5 to load optimized values, then hit F10 to save and reboot to BIOS again.
> - When rebooted to BIOS hit your PC's "Turn ON" button just once, this will turn your PC off.
> - Hold the "FLASHBACK" button for 5 seconds to start BIOS FLASHBACK. This will clean flash to version 7002.
> - Hit your PC's "Turn ON" button when FLASHBACK is done, enter BIOS and hit F5 to load optimized defaults followed by F10 to save and reboot.
> 
> Clean flashing is done by this point and you can use your PC. Loading optimized default before and after any BIOS update is important and will only add an extra minute to the updating process. Updating a BIOS, using any method, without resetting the BIOS is a way of asking for trouble such as stuck sensors, unusual high voltages or instabilities..etc.


I'm going to do this now and see if it helps my higher voltages, I always load optimized defaults but didn't use the flashback. Thanks for sharing


----------



## zyplex

Pimpmuckl said:


> Yup same here with the E1 error, gonna try to flash it via usb flashback and see if that fixes anything. Weird stuff.
> 
> Edit: POSTs with the USB Flashback!
> 
> Edit2: BGS and BGSAlt seem to be back with this BIOS in AMD CBS/UMC Common Options/Dram Memory Mapping
> 
> Edit3: Even with new AGESA, I can't figure out how to get even 3200 CL16 on single rank b die to work. Even with auto subtimings. Blows my mind.


Thanks, maybe next time i have 2 sticks with 6401 and 7002 on hand.


----------



## Kildar

Sideways2k said:


> The new bios seems to have increased the voltages of every PE compared to the previous bios. Got 3333 Mhz running stable, going to try push 3466 next.


Please let me know your ram settings if you get it to 3466.

I have the same set you have.

TIA


----------



## allavatar2

*ram timings*

ı only try 3400Mhz on 7002 bios %100 stabil my gskill trend z RGB 16 gb (8x2) 3600 Mhz cl16 kit to 1.4v


----------



## oile

Tested this bios.
****ty performance in intercore latency and L3 bandwidth.
And I mean from 49ns to 75ns of inter core latency. And from 420gbs to 320gbs in L3 bandwidth. 
That's going to hurt in gaming and 3dmark, as 1usmus pointed out.
This bios is nothing but a beta Zen 2 bios and they could have put 1.0.0.1 instead of old 0.0.7.2 but they didn't.

Flashed back to 6401. Everything fine again


----------



## Seyirci

oile said:


> Tested this bios.
> ****ty performance in intercore latency and L3 bandwidth.
> And I mean from 49ns to 75ns of inter core latency. And from 420gbs to 320gbs in L3 bandwidth.
> That's going to hurt in gaming and 3dmark, as 1usmus pointed out.
> This bios is nothing but a beta Zen 2 bios and they could have put 1.0.0.1 instead of old 0.0.7.2 but they didn't.
> 
> Flashed back to 6401. Everything fine again


what is your setup for 49ns ?


----------



## Ramad

I find 7002 to be on par with 6903 on my setup.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

oile said:


> Tested this bios.
> ****ty performance in intercore latency and L3 bandwidth.
> And I mean from 49ns to 75ns of inter core latency. And from 420gbs to 320gbs in L3 bandwidth.
> That's going to hurt in gaming and 3dmark, as 1usmus pointed out.
> This bios is nothing but a beta Zen 2 bios and they could have put 1.0.0.1 instead of old 0.0.7.2 but they didn't.
> 
> Flashed back to 6401. Everything fine again


I'm not seeing that drop in L3 bandwidth. It's the same here with my 1700 running Pinnacle (6401) or Zen2 AGESA (6903)










There's something wrong with your setup if you're seeing your L3 bandwidth drop down to ~320GB/s everything else being equal.


----------



## oile

I mean Sisoft Sandra.
Aida64 is too simple in benchmarking


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Kildar said:


> Please let me know your ram settings if you get it to 3466.
> 
> I have the same set you have.
> 
> TIA


I've not quite got there yet, my kit seems to like lower SoC voltage



oile said:


> Tested this bios.
> ****ty performance in intercore latency and L3 bandwidth.
> And I mean from 49ns to 75ns of inter core latency. And from 420gbs to 320gbs in L3 bandwidth.
> That's going to hurt in gaming and 3dmark, as 1usmus pointed out.
> This bios is nothing but a beta Zen 2 bios and they could have put 1.0.0.1 instead of old 0.0.7.2 but they didn't.
> 
> Flashed back to 6401. Everything fine again


You got me curious and I checked SiSandra and got 77ns inter-core latency and similar L3 bandwidth. I've only recently got my 2700x so not tried the previous AGESA. So gonna try it tomorrow, thanks for pointing this out. I'm getting Zen2 a few months after release to see if the new mobos etc are worth it, so may as well roll back a few bios versions if it gets me better performance!


----------



## oile

Surely combo agesa will be a requirement for new Zen2 but I suspect that there are no improvements left for Zen 1 and Zen plus.
We will have to stay on latest agesa before combo agesa if we want to maintain the best first gen performance and upgrade only to better support Zen 2 (wich I will buy at launch anyway)

At least we have the chance to choose wich bios better suits us


----------



## mito1172

Ramad said:


> - Run BIOSRenamer. It will rename the BIOS to C6H.CAP. The file can also be renamed manually to C6H.CAP, choose one of the 2 methods.
> - Copy the file "C6H.CAP" to the root of a DOS FAT32 formatted USB stick. Windows UEFI FAT32 formatted USB stick does not serve the purpose.
> - Reboot to BIOS and hit F5 to load optimized values, then hit F10 to save and reboot to BIOS again.
> - When rebooted to BIOS hit your PC's "Turn ON" button just once, this will turn your PC off.
> - Hold the "FLASHBACK" button for 5 seconds to start BIOS FLASHBACK. This will clean flash to version 7002.
> - Hit your PC's "Turn ON" button when FLASHBACK is done, enter BIOS and hit F5 to load optimized defaults followed by F10 to save and reboot.
> 
> Clean flashing is done by this point and you can use your PC. Loading optimized default before and after any BIOS update is important and will only add an extra minute to the updating process. Updating a BIOS, using any method, without resetting the BIOS is a way of asking for trouble such as stuck sensors, unusual high voltages or instabilities..etc.


Why is this bios loaded like this? Does it happen with standard usb input?


----------



## Fanu

oile said:


> @1usmus did they fix the latency issue with latest combo agesa in 7002 bios?
> Thank you


I get lower latency with bios 7002 than with 6401

latency with 7002 is 61.8ns while before it was 65~ns 



zyplex said:


> BIOS 7002 bricked my board twice. After flash endless loop on A1, AD... After hard reset it stucks at E1. 6904 worked.


same happened to me on my CVI Extreme
you have to flash the bios again using usb flashback


----------



## Dbsjej56464

What do you guys think. Manual 4.2ghz with decent voltage or pbo on a 2700x?

I'm getting around 1.4v in games that use around 20% cpu and I'm not sure if that is safe for pbo (level 2 -0.1v offset). I can manage 4.2ghz around 1.35v in comparison


----------



## overpower

I just set up a new system with 2600 - c6h and 16gb ddr4.

Being at stock for cpu, with only cpu offset -0.0125 and llc at lvl 1, and only rams set to 3200 and 16-17-17-35-75 (as shownb in cpu-z) i have 30-33 at idle and 60 under intel burn test. Is that ok? With my fx 8350 and sabertooth, i was getting like 18 at idle.

Also, i notice that my vcore is always near max and never goes below 1.xx at it should (you can see that in screenshot). Fixed by going to power option and setting on amd ryzen balanced to run cpu at minimum 10% (prev 90%). Vcore now drops. Only thing that i'm concerned about now are the temps.

I removed my cooler to re apply thermal paste just to be sure.

*I also tried to oc and I got up to 70 C with the settings as shown in bios
** The performance core boost should be enabled under amd cbs/zen common option while ocing?
***At sabertooth 990fx, before ocing i had to close a ton of power option (ok 5-6 options). Now i just turn off the core performance boost under extreme tweaks?


----------



## Sentinela

Weird issue...oced my ram (actully just mess with the timmings), and now, after shuting down my system, it wont power on pressing power button. I have to switch the PSU off/on, to get a power on. Does it has anything to do with ram settings? I followed 1usmus preset for hynix afr. The ram is stable, passed 6 hours memtest by 1usmus, but im getting this weird issue...

EDIT 1: just rolled back to XMP profile, working normally again...maybe de CLDO NEED the board to be started from cold boot?


----------



## Seyirci

Sideways2k said:


> What do you guys think. Manual 4.2ghz with decent voltage or pbo on a 2700x?
> 
> I'm getting around 1.4v in games that use around 20% cpu and I'm not sure if that is safe for pbo (level 2 -0.1v offset). I can manage 4.2ghz around 1.35v in comparison


Im using for gamin [email protected] cpu 3466 [email protected] I did not fully tested it with benchmarks senth. tests but for an hour of tests no fail and gaming not an issue usualy games are better for testing specialy some of them


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Seyirci said:


> Im using for gamin [email protected] cpu 3466 [email protected] I did not fully tested it with benchmarks senth. tests but for an hour of tests no fail and gaming not an issue usualy games are better for testing specialy some of them


That was a similar voltage I was using. Worked well on games. However, it wouldn't down volt for some reason. I had c-states enabled, using pstates (offset voltage) and 5% min processor state. I even tried adding more custom pstates to no avail. Does it down volt for you? The clocks lowered but voltage stayed the same


----------



## roco_smith

Fanu said:


> I get lower latency with bios 7002 than with 6401
> 
> latency with 7002 is 61.8ns while before it was 65~ns
> 
> 
> 
> same happened to me on my CVI Extreme
> you have to flash the bios again using usb flashback


I have the same board also. Before flash you must rename the bios file using the bios rename utility that come together on the download folder


----------



## The Sandman

Sideways2k said:


> What do you guys think. Manual 4.2ghz with decent voltage or pbo on a 2700x?
> 
> I'm getting around 1.4v in games that use around 20% cpu and I'm not sure if that is safe for pbo (level 2 -0.1v offset). I can manage 4.2ghz around 1.35v in comparison


Have you tried a PE3 using "Auto" (OffSet and +) for both Vcore and CPU LLC with a manual SOC voltage?
A straight PE3 always gave me 4200 all core and 4350 single at 1.24 to 1.26v depending on test load.
You'll need Digi settings in order but it isn't that much. Might be worth a shot as you should see lower voltages under load.


As long as you're not seeing over 1.425v (on all cores) constant you'll be fine. Single/multi core usage shouldn't be an issue at those levels. 
Recall how crazy single core voltage spikes get when all is at default?


----------



## mercyground

Ramad said:


> I did miss timings details on your earlier post *here* , I only looked at the top part of the screenshot assuming you were using XMP/DOCP timings. Looking at the timings now I can see the problem which is clear by seeing how tRFC at 416CK equals 277ns (should be 260ns) and tREF at 7.8us equals 11695CK (should be 12480CK).
> 
> Please use following timings:
> 
> DRAM CAS# Latency [16]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [18]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [18]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [18]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [36]
> Trc [56]
> TrrdS [4]
> TrrdL [7]
> Tfaw [26]
> TwtrS [3]
> TwtrL [9]
> Twr [16]
> Trcpage [Auto]
> TrdrdScl [3]
> TwrwrScl [3]
> Trfc [416]
> Trfc2 [256]
> Trfc4 [176]
> Tcwl [14]
> Trtp [8]
> Trdwr [12]
> Twrrd [6]
> TwrwrSc [1]
> TwrwrSd [6]
> TwrwrDd [6]
> TrdrdSc [1]
> TrdrdSd [6]
> TrdrdDd [6]
> Tcke [6]
> 
> 
> You will never be able to boot at 3200MT/s with tRDWR set to 6CK that you are using now, I know because my system will not even boot with it set to 7CK. 8CK for this setting is the most common and I could not find any performance degradation until it's set to 16CK and above. And tRTP should always be half of tWR.
> 
> Try the timings above and see if helps you boot at 3200MT/s, if it does then your next step is to find the lowest PROCODT, mine runes at 48 Ohms, your system my require higher or lower PROCODT, this is easy because it's a single setting and it will either boot or not at the values you try.


Well after updating to 7002 bios and trying again i acutally got 3200 to boot. getting random errors thou when doing testing. So i definatly need to tweak further.


----------



## Ramad

mercyground said:


> Well after updating to 7002 bios and trying again i acutally got 3200 to boot. getting random errors thou when doing testing. So i definatly need to tweak further.


You can try changing RTT values to:

RTTNOM: RZQ/4 or RZQ/5
RTTWR: OFF
RTTPARK: Disabled


----------



## Dbsjej56464

The Sandman said:


> Have you tried a PE3 using "Auto" (OffSet and +) for both Vcore and CPU LLC with a manual SOC voltage?
> A straight PE3 always gave me 4200 all core and 4350 single at 1.24 to 1.26v depending on test load.
> You'll need Digi settings in order but it isn't that much. Might be worth a shot as you should see lower voltages under load.
> 
> 
> As long as you're not seeing over 1.425v (on all cores) constant you'll be fine. Single/multi core usage shouldn't be an issue at those levels.
> Recall how crazy single core voltage spikes get when all is at default?


I've just re-looked at your settings you shared with me and copied it exactly and wow it's working perfectly now! Thanks! Need to test if it's stable, but dealing with lower voltages is much easier +rep for your help the last day or two. I'm a bit late to the party with Ryzen+ lol


----------



## mercyground

Ramad said:


> You can try changing RTT values to:
> 
> RTTNOM: RZQ/4 or RZQ/5
> RTTWR: OFF
> RTTPARK: Disabled


i tried lowering ProcODT from 60 to both 48 and 53 and it wouldnt boot with either.

will try your settings now and retest the ram.


----------



## mercyground

mercyground said:


> i tried lowering ProcODT from 60 to both 48 and 53 and it wouldnt boot with either.
> 
> will try your settings now and retest the ram.


Left procODT at 60. tried with RZQ/5. that halted with mem 17 error.
Tried it with RZQ/4 and got mem 27 error.

This... is not going well.


----------



## Ramad

mercyground said:


> Left procODT at 60. tried with RZQ/5. that halted with mem 17 error.
> Tried it with RZQ/4 and got mem 27 error.
> 
> This... is not going well.


You have a Samsung E-die, right?


----------



## mercyground

Ramad said:


> You have a Samsung E-die, right?


Sadly yes


----------



## Ramad

mercyground said:


> Sadly yes


I'm happy with mine. 

I use the RTT settings I have posted earlier along with PROCODT at 48 Ohm and DRAM voltage at 1.37V. Runs fine here. Populated slots are slots 2 and 4.


----------



## mercyground

Ramad said:


> I'm happy with mine.
> 
> I use the RTT settings I have posted earlier along with PROCODT at 48 Ohm and DRAM voltage at 1.37V. Runs fine here. Populated slots are slots 2 and 4.


Set ram voltage to 1.4v

Left procODT at 48. tried with RZQ/5. Tried it with RZQ/4. failed with a 15 or 17 error.
So retried again with 53 and rzq/5 and /4 still no joy. Again 15/17 error

Went back to 60 and rzq/5. failed with a 0d error which apparently is a reserved error.
tried again with rzq/4 and error 17. 
RZQ/6 failed out with a PCH error 27.
back down to 53 ODT and rzq/6 drops out with a d2 error. (PCH fail)
Down to 48 and rzq/7 fails with a 17.
up to 53 and rzq/7 and fails with a 27
60 rzq/7 also fails with 27 so i went back to :

procODT : 60
RTT_NOM : RZQ/7
RTT_WR: RZQ/3
RTT_Park: RZQ/1

:edit: dropped it to procODT 53 and it booted. going to try 48.
:edit2: 48 point blank refuses. 53 is up and stable with the 1.4v. guess time to dial down voltage and see where it stops.
:edit3: welp. it point blank refuses to boot on anything less that 1.4v.


----------



## cookiedent

after updating to 7002 my RAM throughput has decreased significantly.
Anyone else withe the same Problem? Or is there a solution?

The same Settings with the previous BIOS, BIOS Update per flashback


----------



## loveless88

Hi I Got a C6E + R7 2700 + Team Dark PRO 3200mhz CL14-14-14-31, Samsung B-die Chips.

Im having some trouble here, when I push my Ryzen up to 4.2ghz no matter what voltage I try, 1.47v I got a black Screen and blinking Dram led + QCODE 8.

Anyone have faced this problem?


----------



## Ramad

mercyground said:


> Set ram voltage to 1.4v
> 
> Left procODT at 48. tried with RZQ/5. Tried it with RZQ/4. failed with a 15 or 17 error.
> So retried again with 53 and rzq/5 and /4 still no joy. Again 15/17 error
> 
> Went back to 60 and rzq/5. failed with a 0d error which apparently is a reserved error.
> tried again with rzq/4 and error 17.
> RZQ/6 failed out with a PCH error 27.
> back down to 53 ODT and rzq/6 drops out with a d2 error. (PCH fail)
> Down to 48 and rzq/7 fails with a 17.
> up to 53 and rzq/7 and fails with a 27
> 60 rzq/7 also fails with 27 so i went back to :
> 
> procODT : 60
> RTT_NOM : RZQ/7
> RTT_WR: RZQ/3
> RTT_Park: RZQ/1
> 
> :edit: dropped it to procODT 53 and it booted. going to try 48.
> :edit2: 48 point blank refuses. 53 is up and stable with the 1.4v. guess time to dial down voltage and see where it stops.
> :edit3: welp. it point blank refuses to boot on anything less that 1.4v.


My RTT and PROCODT used to be RZQ/3-RZQ/3-RZQ/1 at 53/60 Ohm on earlier BIOS, before AGESA 1.0.0.6. Switched to Gigabyte K7 and those values does not work so I managed to find the correct values which were RZQ/4-Off-Disabled at 48 Ohm which worked fine on the K7 and now on the C6H. You can try swiping RAM by moving RAM stick Y to slot 2 and RAM stick X to slot 4, C6H is a little picky on which RAM sits in slot 2 which is the primary slot.


----------



## The Sandman

Sideways2k said:


> I've just re-looked at your settings you shared with me and copied it exactly and wow it's working perfectly now! Thanks! Need to test if it's stable, but dealing with lower voltages is much easier +rep for your help the last day or two. I'm a bit late to the party with Ryzen+ lol



This is the text file I used for a straight PE3 (4200 x 4350MHz) using Auto Vcore and LLC.
This runs with so much less voltage it isn't funny. I just got board and wanted to play with Bclk and decided to stay with the 101.8 Bclk. So far so good.


----------



## looncraz

cookiedent said:


> after updating to 7002 my RAM throughput has decreased significantly.
> Anyone else withe the same Problem? Or is there a solution?
> 
> The same Settings with the previous BIOS, BIOS Update per flashback



I had the opposite experience with my 2700X.

http://files.looncraz.net/cachemem_6903.png 

http://files.looncraz.net/cachemem_7002.png


----------



## oile

Just run a combined test in Firestrike (the vanilla one) at 720p and see how many fps you loose between 6401 and 7002


----------



## CeltPC

7002 has been stable for me so far, no issues with flashing, booting or stability. Will start pushing things harder and see - right now at 3.9 GHz and 3466 MHz.


----------



## antostorny

*Bios 7002 bricked my Crosshari VI Hero*

I updated my Asus Crosshair VI Hero to the new 7002 BIOS and now my pc doesn't work anymore.

When it was finished my PC restarted and blackscreened. The CPU Ready light is green, but the CPU error light is on and the Q- Code LED displays E1 (S3 Boot Script Execution) and the clear CMOS don't worked for me.

CPU Ryzen 7 1800x
ASUS Crosshair VI Hero
Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 MHz 


I can't believe a bios update has bricked my motherboard..

Can someone help me?

Thanks a lot


----------



## datspike

looncraz said:


> I had the opposite experience with my 2700X.
> 
> http://files.looncraz.net/cachemem_6903.png
> 
> http://files.looncraz.net/cachemem_7002.png


Have you experienced any voltage requirments increase/decrease on 6903/7002 compared to 6401?


----------



## 3200MHz

Guys, did anyone notice a weird CPU clock behavior with 7002?

I use C-States overclocking:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=270124&thumb=1(how it is configured in BIOS)

And Windows 10, together with other hardware diagnostics tools, report that either the CPU doesn't downclock the cores (see HWInfo part of the screenshot) or the clock is fluctuating around 3.55 GHz and 3.72 GHz (Windows task manager) - these are two anchor points in Windows task manager CPU clock reporting.
https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=270122&thumb=1
Windows task manager reports CPU frequency in a range of 3.44 GHz - 3.96 GHz, but there are anchor points mentioned above.

That's weird, because previously the CPU has been downclocked below 2 GHz when idle, with the same BIOS settings (yes, previously there was no CPU voltage Offset "Auto", and I used -0.00…, but even if I set the offset to -0.00… in 7002, it doesn't change the frequency reporting).

So the question is:
*Are Windows task manager and hardware diagnostics tools not compatible with the new AGESA or the new AGESA has this weird CPU clock management bug?*


----------



## Ramad

3200MHz said:


> Guys, did anyone notice a weird CPU clock behavior with 7002?
> 
> I use C-States overclocking:
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=270124&thumb=1(how it is configured in BIOS)
> 
> And Windows 10, together with other hardware diagnostics tools, report that either the CPU doesn't downclock the cores (see HWInfo part of the screenshot) or the clock is fluctuating around 3.55 GHz and 3.72 GHz (Windows task manager) - these are two anchor points in Windows task manager CPU clock reporting.
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=270122&thumb=1
> Windows task manager reports CPU frequency in a range of 3.44 GHz - 3.96 GHz, but there are anchor points mentioned above.
> 
> That's weird, because previously the CPU has been downclocked below 2 GHz when idle, with the same BIOS settings (yes, previously there was no CPU voltage Offset "Auto", and I used -0.00…, but even if I set the offset to -0.00… in 7002, it doesn't change the frequency reporting).
> 
> So the question is:
> *Are Windows task manager and hardware diagnostics tools not compatible with the new AGESA or the new AGESA has this weird CPU clock management bug?*


Try this:

- Set BCLK divider to 5
- Set BCLK to 100
- Set multiplier as desired
- Set CPU voltage to manual and set voltage
- Set all P-stats to auto
- Enable C-stats and disable Core performance boost
- F10 to save and reboot
- Use Windows power management and set it to Balanced

Observe the following on HWINFO:

- Is BCLK set to 100?
- Does cores downclock ?
- Does VID reach 0.400mV ? (means phases are turning on and off as they should depending on current requirement)

If they do then it works as it should.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

The Sandman said:


> This is the text file I used for a straight PE3 (4200 x 4350MHz) using Auto Vcore and LLC.
> This runs with so much less voltage it isn't funny. I just got board and wanted to play with Bclk and decided to stay with the 101.8 Bclk. So far so good.



I'll have a play thanks!




Ramad said:


> Try this:
> 
> - Set BCLK divider to 5
> - Set BCLK to 100
> - Set multiplier as desired
> - Set CPU voltage to manual and set voltage
> - Set all P-stats to auto
> - Enable C-stats and disable Core performance boost
> - F10 to save and reboot
> - Use Windows power management and set it to Balanced
> 
> Observe the following on HWINFO:
> 
> - Is BCLK set to 100?
> - Does cores downclock ?
> - Does VID reach 0.400mV ? (means phases are turning on and off as they should depending on current requirement)
> 
> If they do then it works as it should.


I was having downvolting issues in manual mode too regardless of P-State/C-states/power plan. I'll give your settings a go when I get a chance!


----------



## Seyirci

Sideways2k said:


> That was a similar voltage I was using. Worked well on games. However, it wouldn't down volt for some reason. I had c-states enabled, using pstates (offset voltage) and 5% min processor state. I even tried adding more custom pstates to no avail. Does it down volt for you? The clocks lowered but voltage stayed the same


woltage stays same but ampare gets lower like should be it is mean lower watt
Im not usig pstates oc fixed multipliar and woltage


----------



## 3200MHz

Ramad said:


> Try this:
> 
> - Set BCLK divider to 5
> - Set BCLK to 100
> - Set multiplier as desired
> - Set CPU voltage to manual and set voltage
> - Set all P-stats to auto
> - Enable C-stats and disable Core performance boost
> - F10 to save and reboot
> - Use Windows power management and set it to Balanced
> 
> Observe the following on HWINFO:
> 
> - Is BCLK set to 100?
> - Does cores downclock ?
> - Does VID reach 0.400mV ? (means phases are turning on and off as they should depending on current requirement)
> 
> If they do then it works as it should.


Thank you for your response.

I did everything as you said and the CPU behavior didn't change at all, according to Windows task manager and HWInfo and CPU-Z.


_- Is BCLK set to 100?
- Does cores downclock ?
- Does VID reach 0.400mV ?_

The answer is yes to all three questions. It is the same as with my way of over/underclocking.

So the question is:
Is it an AGESA bug, is it software incompatibility with new AGESA or it is new behavior as designed?


PS: The CPU behaves very weirdly - while it's idle the core voltage is almost permanently 1.35V and under full load the voltage is way below 1.35V and never reaches this voltage, and positive or negative voltage offset doesn't change this behavior.


----------



## Fanu

3200MHz said:


> Guys, did anyone notice a weird CPU clock behavior with 7002?
> 
> I use C-States overclocking:
> 
> And Windows 10, together with other hardware diagnostics tools, report that either the CPU doesn't downclock the cores (see HWInfo part of the screenshot) or the clock is fluctuating around 3.55 GHz and 3.72 GHz (Windows task manager) - these are two anchor points in Windows task manager CPU clock reporting.
> Windows task manager reports CPU frequency in a range of 3.44 GHz - 3.96 GHz, but there are anchor points mentioned above.
> 
> That's weird, because previously the CPU has been downclocked below 2 GHz when idle, with the same BIOS settings (yes, previously there was no CPU voltage Offset "Auto", and I used -0.00…, but even if I set the offset to -0.00… in 7002, it doesn't change the frequency reporting).
> 
> So the question is:
> *Are Windows task manager and hardware diagnostics tools not compatible with the new AGESA or the new AGESA has this weird CPU clock management bug?*




whats the minimum processor state you have set in power plan ? mine was at 90% (even tho I was using the windows balanced plan), I changed it to 5% and CPU downclocks properly


----------



## Ramad

@3200MHz

Yes, that is not normal. Vdroop should be around 0.05V-0.06V using LLC level 1. Using Balanced power plan should allow the CPU to downclock, but it is not happening for some reason. Windows task manager does not report the correct frequency so I will not worry about it. You can try flashing back to an older BIOS then flashback again to the latest, just remember to clear CMOS before flashing a BIOS.

Using the settings I have posted will result in the values you see in the attached image using Windows 8.1.


----------



## The Sandman

antostorny said:


> I updated my Asus Crosshair VI Hero to the new 7002 BIOS and now my pc doesn't work anymore.
> 
> When it was finished my PC restarted and blackscreened. The CPU Ready light is green, but the CPU error light is on and the Q- Code LED displays E1 (S3 Boot Script Execution) and the clear CMOS don't worked for me.
> 
> CPU Ryzen 7 1800x
> ASUS Crosshair VI Hero
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 MHz
> 
> 
> I can't believe a bios update has bricked my motherboard..
> Can someone help me?Thanks a lot



This should take care of the issue https://www.overclock.net/forum/27968896-post40559.html
Be sure to use Optimized Default setting (no OC) and follow Ramad's post linked above.


----------



## 3200MHz

Fanu said:


> whats the minimum processor state you have set in power plan ? mine was at 90% (even tho I was using the windows balanced plan), I changed it to 5% and CPU downclocks properly


Yes, you are right - it was 90% in my case too.

And that's what's weird, because I've never touched it - it was always with default settings.
And on previous BIOS'es it was on defaults too, while the CPU has been downclocked properly on idle.

Now I changed it to 5%, and the CPU goes below 2GHz on idle, while still sticks around 1.35V per core.


----------



## 3200MHz

Ramad said:


> @3200MHz
> 
> Yes, that is not normal. Vdroop should be around 0.05V-0.06V using LLC level 1. Using Balanced power plan should allow the CPU to downclock, but it is not happening for some reason. Windows task manager does not report the correct frequency so I will not worry about it. You can try flashing back to an older BIOS then flashback again to the latest, just remember to clear CMOS before flashing a BIOS.
> 
> Using the settings I have posted will result in the values you see in the attached image using Windows 8.1.


I never paid attention to the CPU current draw before. So my observation now is very speculative, but here is what I observe (big desktop screenshot).
So, under the full load the CPU voltage goes down to 1.275V-1.288V (occasionally - up to 1.3V), but CPU current goes up.
And looking at CPU power draw chart, it looks like the CPU has kind of a power limit at about 130W - it never goes above.
And the same chart shows that CPU power draw in Windows desktop mode is around ±14W, which seems to be OK.

Also with @Fanu we figured out that the Ryzen Balanced power plan defaults at 90% for Minimum processor state.
After I changed it to 5%, the CPU clocks multiplier started jumping from x20 to x40, sometimes it is x22 for a fraction of a second.
But the voltage is still 1.35V at idle.

Could DRAM configuration cause this effect, as on previous BIOS'es I entered only the timings and SOC voltage (green rectangles on DRAM calculator screenshot), leaving everything else on "auto", and now I entered additional settings (blue rectangles).


> You can try flashing back to an older BIOS then flashback again to the latest, just remember to clear CMOS before flashing a BIOS.

Yep. I do clear CMOS prior to every BIOS flashing. And did it prior to 7002. Maybe I will try to re-flash, if I'll have the time. But I suspect that soon we should get an another BIOS update as a lot of people had issues with 7002.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

When using PBO is it normal to be around 1.4v in lightly threaded games? Currently using level 2 with 0.1v offset.


----------



## uncleshady

3200MHz said:


> Yes, you are right - it was 90% in my case too.
> 
> And that's what's weird, because I've never touched it - it was always with default settings.
> And on previous BIOS'es it was on defaults too, while the CPU has been downclocked properly on idle.
> 
> Now I changed it to 5%, and the CPU goes below 2GHz on idle, while still sticks around 1.35V per core.


Mine did this too after updating the AMD Chipset drivers...


----------



## loveless88

loveless88 said:


> Hi I Got a C6E + R7 2700 + Team Dark PRO 3200mhz CL14-14-14-31, Samsung B-die Chips.
> 
> Im having some trouble here, when I push my Ryzen up to 4.2ghz no matter what voltage I try, 1.47v I got a black Screen and blinking Dram led + QCODE 8.
> 
> Anyone have faced this problem?



Anyone could help? 

4ghz OK, but 4.1 no matter what voltage... BLACK SCREEN and Q-code 8, blinking DRAM.


Update, another Dram tested, same problem, one less thing to test.

I will try another CPU, R7 2700, soon, Im thinking it is a faulty mb.


----------



## mercyground

Ramad said:


> My RTT and PROCODT used to be RZQ/3-RZQ/3-RZQ/1 at 53/60 Ohm on earlier BIOS, before AGESA 1.0.0.6. Switched to Gigabyte K7 and those values does not work so I managed to find the correct values which were RZQ/4-Off-Disabled at 48 Ohm which worked fine on the K7 and now on the C6H. You can try swiping RAM by moving RAM stick Y to slot 2 and RAM stick X to slot 4, C6H is a little picky on which RAM sits in slot 2 which is the primary slot.


Hmm. i was under impression from manual that slots 1 and 3 were best for dual bank...

(slot 1 being closest to cpu)

so i might get better results with 2/4 instead?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

mercyground said:


> Hmm. i was under impression from manual that slots 1 and 3 were best for dual bank...
> 
> (slot 1 being closest to cpu)
> 
> so i might get better results with 2/4 instead?


The manual states A2/B2 or 2/4 are the best slots for dual channel


----------



## mito1172

do I have any problems?


----------



## Dave001

Dave001 said:


> I'm still attempting to get Asus, to fix the VDDP settings in the BIOS for the Extreme, my case has been handed on to the  ASUS Global Technical Support Department, and they sent me another email asking for more info today, so it looks like I might actually be getting somewhere. Perhaps being able to change VDDP voltage on the extreme, might help with some of the RAM stability problems.


So I took the time to supply Asus with all the info they asked for, and today I received this reply from them.



Asus said:


> Please be informed that we have received the escalation feedback from the ASUS Global Technical Support Department regarding your case. According to them, the device will need to be book for RMA hardware and BIOS check.


So it looks like I need to decide what to do next?
Do nothing and hope that they fix the VDDP voltage and fan ramping issues, in a future BIOS update.
RMA the board, which at best, I will receive my board back, with the RMA department stating no faults, so I've just wasted some time, or possibly get a replacement board, which will still have the same BIOS faults, but I'll then have to purchase a new Windows 10 Pro license, so I'll be wasting my time and money.


----------



## Fanu

3200MHz said:


> Yes, you are right - it was 90% in my case too.
> 
> And that's what's weird, because I've never touched it - it was always with default settings.
> And on previous BIOS'es it was on defaults too, while the CPU has been downclocked properly on idle.
> 
> Now I changed it to 5%, and the CPU goes below 2GHz on idle, while still sticks around 1.35V per core.


maybe AMD chipset drivers change that power plan or some windows update 
I wasnt even using the ryzen power plan cause even AMD staff advises to use windows balanced power plan since windows ryzen support is much better now than it was during ryzen launch 
either microsoft or AMD made changes to that windows blanced power plan and reverted minimum processor state back to 90%


----------



## macxell

All the time Ryzen Power Plan was set to 90 % for minimum cpu usage. I always change after installing windows to 5 or 10 % to have low clock speeds in idle.


----------



## wingman99

Dave001 said:


> So I took the time to supply Asus with all the info they asked for, and today I received this reply from them.
> 
> 
> 
> So it looks like I need to decide what to do next?
> Do nothing and hope that they fix the VDDP voltage and fan ramping issues, in a future BIOS update.
> RMA the board, which at best, I will receive my board back, with the RMA department stating no faults, so I've just wasted some time, or possibly get a replacement board, which will still have the same BIOS faults, but I'll then have to purchase a new Windows 10 Pro license, so I'll be wasting my time and money.


Are you using retail or OEM windows 10 pro? If your using windows 10 pro OEM all you have to do is give a call to Microsoft and they will activate windows 10 pro with the same motherboard change, so long as it's not a upgrade.


----------



## 3200MHz

macxell said:


> All the time Ryzen Power Plan was set to 90 % for minimum cpu usage. I always change after installing windows to 5 or 10 % to have low clock speeds in idle.


Yes, thank you.
I found this post:
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/commen...n_balanced_power_plan_still_relevant/eclsig7/

_The original AMD Ryzen Balanced power plan was primarily intended to disable core parking. Waking a parked core has a latency penalty that costs performance, especially in gaming.

At the time this plan was conceived, the out-of-box "Balanced" plan that comes with Win10 (AKA "OEM Balanced") disabled core parking for Intel processors, but not AMD processors. Ergo, an artificial performance disadvantage was being applied to AMD processors.

Beginning with Win10 RS4 (IIRC), the OEM Balanced plan also disabled core parking for AMD processors.

3a) At the time Win10 RS4 was released, you may have seen chatter about RS4 improving game performance on Ryzen. These people almost certainly had not installed the AMD chipset drivers with the plan, because the disabling of Core Parking in the OEM Balanced plan was giving them the performance uplift the Ryzen Balanced plan would have given them.

4) Now that Ryzen Balanced and OEM Balanced both disable Core Parking, the need for Ryzen Balanced is diminished. 99% of the time, these plans will offer equal performance.

4a) However, the Ryzen Balanced plan still sets a minimum clockspeed of 90% on a core that is actively under load. This eliminates some small latency penalties that occur when ramping a CPU from low clock to high clock. This will give the Ryzen Balanced plan a small edge in select cases. It's a few percent, and I've only seen it measured in synthetic workloads.

5) In all cases, Ryzen depends on core C-states (e.g. cc6 sleep) for power management rather than winding down the clockspeed. This is why Ryzen has a "high" p2 of approx. 2.2GHz. It's much more efficient just to sleep the core at an extremely low clockspeed and voltage, rather than running it awake at a low clock.

5a) The good news is that Balanced/Ryzen Balanced/High Performance all have approximately the same power consumption as a result of this decision.

5b) The bad news is that Windows cannot probe the clock (only a VID) when a core is in cc6, as a probe would wake the core and kill the power savings. So Task Manager and 3rd party utilities just report the last active clockspeed that was observed before the core went to sleep. So your core might jump right from 4GHz to sleep, and Windows will still report 4GHz on the core.

That's the complete story.

tl;dr: use balanced or ryzen balanced for Ryzen, 2nd Gen Ryzen, Threadripper, etc. It's fine._


----------



## mito1172

3200MHz said:


> Yes, thank you.
> I found this post:
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/commen...n_balanced_power_plan_still_relevant/eclsig7/
> 
> _The original AMD Ryzen Balanced power plan was primarily intended to disable core parking. Waking a parked core has a latency penalty that costs performance, especially in gaming.
> 
> At the time this plan was conceived, the out-of-box "Balanced" plan that comes with Win10 (AKA "OEM Balanced") disabled core parking for Intel processors, but not AMD processors. Ergo, an artificial performance disadvantage was being applied to AMD processors.
> 
> Beginning with Win10 RS4 (IIRC), the OEM Balanced plan also disabled core parking for AMD processors.
> 
> 3a) At the time Win10 RS4 was released, you may have seen chatter about RS4 improving game performance on Ryzen. These people almost certainly had not installed the AMD chipset drivers with the plan, because the disabling of Core Parking in the OEM Balanced plan was giving them the performance uplift the Ryzen Balanced plan would have given them.
> 
> 4) Now that Ryzen Balanced and OEM Balanced both disable Core Parking, the need for Ryzen Balanced is diminished. 99% of the time, these plans will offer equal performance.
> 
> 4a) However, the Ryzen Balanced plan still sets a minimum clockspeed of 90% on a core that is actively under load. This eliminates some small latency penalties that occur when ramping a CPU from low clock to high clock. This will give the Ryzen Balanced plan a small edge in select cases. It's a few percent, and I've only seen it measured in synthetic workloads.
> 
> 5) In all cases, Ryzen depends on core C-states (e.g. cc6 sleep) for power management rather than winding down the clockspeed. This is why Ryzen has a "high" p2 of approx. 2.2GHz. It's much more efficient just to sleep the core at an extremely low clockspeed and voltage, rather than running it awake at a low clock.
> 
> 5a) The good news is that Balanced/Ryzen Balanced/High Performance all have approximately the same power consumption as a result of this decision.
> 
> 5b) The bad news is that Windows cannot probe the clock (only a VID) when a core is in cc6, as a probe would wake the core and kill the power savings. So Task Manager and 3rd party utilities just report the last active clockspeed that was observed before the core went to sleep. So your core might jump right from 4GHz to sleep, and Windows will still report 4GHz on the core.
> 
> That's the complete story.
> 
> tl;dr: use balanced or ryzen balanced for Ryzen, 2nd Gen Ryzen, Threadripper, etc. It's fine._


Which one should be used according to the article?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

mito1172 said:


> Which one should be used according to the article?


Balanced plan or Ryzen balanced with 5% min processor state. Alternatively, if you don't care for downclocking use high-performance plan. When I had a 1700X I found that high performance or Ryzen balanced with 90% min processor state gave slightly higher single core score on Cinebench, but nothing worth loosing downclock/volt in my opinion.


----------



## The Sandman

Sideways2k said:


> Balanced plan or Ryzen balanced with 5% min processor state. Alternatively, if you don't care for downclocking use high-performance plan. When I had a 1700X I found that high performance or Ryzen balanced with 90% min processor state gave slightly higher single core score on Cinebench, but nothing worth loosing downclock/volt in my opinion.



Just an FYI, I run High Performance Plan with min at 25% and all works as it should. Just saying.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

The Sandman said:


> Just an FYI, I run High Performance Plan with min at 25% and all works as it should. Just saying.


I just quoted what AMDrobert has said a few times on Reddit. For first gen with a manual overclock it doesn't really matter what min you choose


----------



## mito1172

Sideways2k said:


> Balanced plan or Ryzen balanced with 5% min processor state. Alternatively, if you don't care for downclocking use high-performance plan. When I had a 1700X I found that high performance or Ryzen balanced with 90% min processor state gave slightly higher single core score on Cinebench, but nothing worth loosing downclock/volt in my opinion.


I understand, thank you. Rep


----------



## Runis

I wonder if we will get PCI-e 4.0 on this board.
I hope we will.


----------



## GlowingBurrito

Is the VRM on these boards going to be enough for the possible 12/16 core chips? I'd like to hang on to this board longer unless there's a feature x570 has that tickles my fancy.


----------



## mito1172

GlowingBurrito said:


> Is the VRM on these boards going to be enough for the possible 12/16 core chips? I'd like to hang on to this board longer unless there's a feature x570 has that tickles my fancy.


I'm also curious about that. I hope it will be 3700x


----------



## Fanu

GlowingBurrito said:


> Is the VRM on these boards going to be enough for the possible 12/16 core chips? I'd like to hang on to this board longer unless there's a feature x570 has that tickles my fancy.


VRM is overkill on C6H/C6E
there shouldnt be any problems (maybe if you were LN2 OCing 16 core part and really pushing it to the limits?)


----------



## Plissken

I updated to 7002 which is meant to be AGESA 0.0.7.2a but AIDA only shows 0.0.7.2. Is that a newer version of the 7002 bios actually? Since I updated the same day it was released I can't remember the AGESA version.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

I wonder when we will get the new AGESA


----------



## mito1172

Plissken said:


> I updated to 7002 which is meant to be AGESA 0.0.7.2a but AIDA only shows 0.0.7.2. Is that a newer version of the 7002 bios actually? Since I updated the same day it was released I can't remember the AGESA version.


I also like this


----------



## Plissken

mito1172 said:


> I also like this


Yes, but I was wondering if Asus just released an updated version of the 7002 because I don't remember if it was 0.0.7.2a (as stated in the bios description) since the first release of that bios. If that "a" came in a later version of that same bios or not.


----------



## crakej

Plissken said:


> Yes, but I was wondering if Asus just released an updated version of the 7002 because I don't remember if it was 0.0.7.2a (as stated in the bios description) since the first release of that bios. If that "a" came in a later version of that same bios or not.


It's the same on the CH7 - last bios is AGESA 0072a, same as yours, it just doesn't show the 'a' in Aida etc. I think it's probably just a non-standard ver number as it's usually just x.x.x.x


----------



## Mike8040

Upgraded to 7002 and the post boot time is really slow. I made the CMOS clear with removing the batt, MemClear disabled, Fast boot and CSM disable. Still 17sec till the Asus boot Logo appears and around 38sec till I see the WIN10 desktop on a SSD. Same Hardware but with an Asus Z77 chipset it was 22sec. New technology and worse boot time?

Also what is new with this bios version. I get a blank screen after rebooting from time to time. It seems the system is stuck with the fast boot. Need to reset to get into windows again. As I do a lot of ISO OS testing now this booting time is annoying. 
Is it the same for you guys?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Mike8040 said:


> Upgraded to 7002 and the post boot time is really slow. I made the CMOS clear with removing the batt, MemClear disabled, Fast boot and CSM disable. Still 17sec till the Asus boot Logo appears and around 38sec till I see the WIN10 desktop on a SSD. Same Hardware but with an Asus Z77 chipset it was 22sec. New technology and worse boot time?
> 
> Also what is new with this bios version. I get a blank screen after rebooting from time to time. It seems the system is stuck with the fast boot. Need to reset to get into windows again. As I do a lot of ISO OS testing now this booting time is annoying.
> Is it the same for you guys?


Sometimes this can happen when cpu/ram voltage is too low, does it do this with everything at stock?

EDIT: Upon further thinking, this can also happen if an HDD is on its way out too


----------



## usoldier

Hey guys whats the best most updated audio driver atm for this mobo please ty


----------



## LicSqualo

For the last windows (1903) I've found these: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?105341-DRIVERS-Realtek-HD-Audio-(UAD)


----------



## usoldier

LicSqualo said:


> For the last windows (1903) I've found these: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?105341-DRIVERS-Realtek-HD-Audio-(UAD)


Thanks LicSqualo


----------



## mito1172

Plissken said:


> Yes, but I was wondering if Asus just released an updated version of the 7002 because I don't remember if it was 0.0.7.2a (as stated in the bios description) since the first release of that bios. If that "a" came in a later version of that same bios or not.


yes AIDA64 does not show as 0.0.7.2a.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

LicSqualo said:


> For the last windows (1903) I've found these: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?105341-DRIVERS-Realtek-HD-Audio-(UAD)


Thanks for this +rep


----------



## mito1172

Sideways2k said:


> Thanks for this +rep


+ rep i gave.


----------



## jackoboy9

Mike8040 said:


> Upgraded to 7002 and the post boot time is really slow. I made the CMOS clear with removing the batt, MemClear disabled, Fast boot and CSM disable. Still 17sec till the Asus boot Logo appears and around 38sec till I see the WIN10 desktop on a SSD. Same Hardware but with an Asus Z77 chipset it was 22sec. New technology and worse boot time?
> 
> Also what is new with this bios version. I get a blank screen after rebooting from time to time. It seems the system is stuck with the fast boot. Need to reset to get into windows again. As I do a lot of ISO OS testing now this booting time is annoying.
> Is it the same for you guys?


Boot time has always been slow on this board :/


----------



## wingman99

jackoboy9 said:


> Boot time has always been slow on this board :/


Do you have your boot drive on the 0 SATA port?


----------



## Mike8040

Sideways2k said:


> Mike8040 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... OS testing now this booting time is annoying.
> Is it the same for you guys?
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes this can happen when cpu/ram voltage is too low, does it do this with everything at stock?
> 
> EDIT: Upon further thinking, this can also happen if an HDD is on its way out too
Click to expand...

Well that would be not that great but I don't think this is the case here. Default, optimized and my settings which are far from fancy give the same portly post boot. Wifi, Audio, Network stuff is deactivated too.
SSD is new and the HDD is fine and around half a year young. Both with excellent s.m.a.r.t values. 
On my asus Z77 board the same components and OS. Great and reliable system with boot time identical to my smartphone.
On bios 6401 it was even worse and slower. To get into the bios I could hit del for about 8sec plus waiting further same time to get into the menu. It was slower then WIN10 needs to boot to desktop...
Well I didn't didn't try the UEFI/csm disabled and blamed the csm mode. Thought my boot time was bad because of csm compatibility mode. 
Coming from a half decade older chipset and getting nearly 100% worser booting (which is also a quality of user experience) is disappointing where I ask myself get another chipset or other board manufacturer. 

After further research I found some people which happen the same boot time and find them quiet normal. The most don't seem to bother. What's your boot time?


----------



## Dave001

Mike8040 said:


> As I do a lot of ISO OS testing now this booting time is annoying.
> Is it the same for you guys?


All the Asus boards I've owned have always been slow to boot.
CH6E, booting from NVME Samsung 970 Evo in M.2_1 socket, boot times with Windows 10 Pro x64.

Power on.
15 secs, BIOS beeps.
20 secs, ROG Image shows.
45 secs, Welcome Screen.
57 secs, Desktop loads.
1.12 secs, all start up programs loaded.


----------



## Fanu

takes me 26sec to boot into windows 10 on an 960 evo drive and my C6E board

that is similar to what I was getting on my intel platform: H77 + i5 3470 + Sata SSD PC


----------



## mito1172

Dave001 said:


> All the Asus boards I've owned have always been slow to boot.
> CH6E, booting from NVME Samsung 970 Evo in M.2_1 socket, boot times with Windows 10 Pro x64.
> 
> Power on.
> 15 secs, BIOS beeps.
> 20 secs, ROG Image shows.
> 45 secs, Welcome Screen.
> 57 secs, Desktop loads.
> 1.12 secs, all start up programs loaded.


just me in 25 seconds


----------



## Kildar

Dave001 said:


> All the Asus boards I've owned have always been slow to boot.
> CH6E, booting from NVME Samsung 970 Evo in M.2_1 socket, boot times with Windows 10 Pro x64.
> 
> Power on.
> 15 secs, BIOS beeps.
> 20 secs, ROG Image shows.
> 45 secs, Welcome Screen.
> 57 secs, Desktop loads.
> 1.12 secs, all start up programs loaded.


I boot up in app. 30-35 seconds max total.
CH6, booting from NVME Samsung 960 Evo in M.2_1 socket, boot times with Windows 10 Pro x64 1903.


----------



## LicSqualo

I think "BootRacer" could be a good start to share (but not compare) our PC boot time  with all the differents apps launching at startup (Steam, GOG, Epic and others) 

This is mine, after the 4th restart: best time 29 sec.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Boot up times for me are (roughly) with a Samsung 960 evo nvme:

Warm boot: 20 sec 

Cold boot: 30 sec - Normally turns on, then off and then boots 

Windows claims in task manager that my last boot was 12.5 seconds


----------



## jackoboy9

wingman99 said:


> Do you have your boot drive on the 0 SATA port?


Possibly not, why?


----------



## finalheaven

so can our board handle the 3900x? 105w 12/24 core/thread. (looking for VRM experts)


----------



## wingman99

jackoboy9 said:


> Possibly not, why?


The PC will boot up faster using 0 SATA as the boot drive. It is the first port check to look for the boot drive.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

finalheaven said:


> so can our board handle the 3900x? 105w 12/24 core/thread. (looking for VRM experts)


Easy


----------



## LicSqualo

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Easy


Agree! 

But I'm waiting for the PCI-EX 4.0 confirmation on this board, more interesting for my side to have more PCI-EX 3.0 lanes (like doubled: 40). 
I forget, the 2nd slot is only x8 electrical (too bad...).


----------



## Mike8040

Dave001 said:


> All the Asus boards I've owned have always been slow to boot.
> CH6E, booting from NVME Samsung 970 Evo in M.2_1 socket, boot times with Windows 10 Pro x64.
> 
> Power on.
> 15 secs, BIOS beeps.
> 20 secs, ROG Image shows.
> 45 secs, Welcome Screen.
> 57 secs, Desktop loads.
> 1.12 secs, all start up programs loaded.


Wow that is not so great. Can't say that my old Asus Z77 was bad. It was giving me the fastest boot time I ever had. About 22sec cold bot into desktop. 



Fanu said:


> takes me 26sec to boot into windows 10 on an 960 evo drive and my C6E board
> that is similar to what I was getting on my intel platform: H77 + i5 3470 + Sata SSD PC


That is what I'm looking for. Do you use the CSM mode and customized overclocking? 



Kildar said:


> I boot up in app. 30-35 seconds max total.
> CH6, booting from NVME Samsung 960 Evo in M.2_1 socket, boot times with Windows 10 Pro x64 1903.


CSM mode and overclocking done?

Would be good to know what causes the slower boot time on some C6H builds like mine. Still 39sec after fiddling around with bios settings...


----------



## Kildar

Mike8040 said:


> Wow that is not so great. Can't say that my old Asus Z77 was bad. It was giving me the fastest boot time I ever had. About 22sec cold bot into desktop.
> 
> 
> That is what I'm looking for. Do you use the CSM mode and customized overclocking?
> 
> 
> CSM mode and overclocking done?
> 
> Would be good to know what causes the slower boot time on some C6H builds like mine. Still 39sec after fiddling around with bios settings...


See attached config:


----------



## Dave001

Kildar said:


> See attached config:


I just checked my bios file, and all my boot settings are the same as yours, so not sure what's going on with the 15 second delay from a cold boot on my system, it's always been there, I thought it was normal.

I remembered I had disabled fast boot in Windows 10 (it hibernates instead of properly shutting down), re-enabled it to test, and after the 15 second delay to the BIOS beep, it's only 30 seconds to boot to the desktop.

So that will most likely be the difference people are seeing in boot speeds, If you have a bad driver that won't hibernate, you won't have the fast boot option.


----------



## Fanu

Dave001 said:


> All the Asus boards I've owned have always been slow to boot.
> CH6E, booting from NVME Samsung 970 Evo in M.2_1 socket, boot times with Windows 10 Pro x64.
> 
> Power on.
> 15 secs, BIOS beeps.
> 20 secs, ROG Image shows.
> 45 secs, Welcome Screen.
> 57 secs, Desktop loads.
> 1.12 secs, all start up programs loaded.


did you disable boot wait time ? in BIOS under boot options there is an option for how long to display the boot splash screen (10, 15, etc seconds)
also did you enable fast boot?



Mike8040 said:


> Wow that is not so great. Can't say that my old Asus Z77 was bad. It was giving me the fastest boot time I ever had. About 22sec cold bot into desktop.
> 
> 
> That is what I'm looking for. Do you use the CSM mode and customized overclocking?
> 
> 
> CSM mode and overclocking done?
> 
> Would be good to know what causes the slower boot time on some C6H builds like mine. Still 39sec after fiddling around with bios settings...


only using PBO/XFR, manually oced memory 

I just disabled wait on boot/boot splash screen


----------



## kazama

I will buy a 3800x, still with the CH6 or buy a x570 one (CH8 maybe or asrock phantom), what do u think guys? worth the mobo upgrade?


----------



## Ryoz

i would just grab a 3700x / 3800x and use it with c6h, not gonna upgrade the mobo when the current one is working fine.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

kazama said:


> I will buy a 3800x, still with the CH6 or buy a x570 one (CH8 maybe or asrock phantom), what do u think guys? worth the mobo upgrade?


I'm gonna stick with the Crosshair VI and get a 3700X in a month or two. Not much point upgrading unless you really need PCI-E 4.0 and tbh there ain't going to be a GPU for a while that will need it. PCI-E 3.0 isn't even being maxed out


----------



## Liedin

kazama said:


> I will buy a 3800x, still with the CH6 or buy a x570 one (CH8 maybe or asrock phantom), what do u think guys? worth the mobo upgrade?


I am waiting to see. If PBO/XFR are supported on CH6 I will ofc buy a 3800X. If not I will realy think about it. Single core boosting is awesome in my B450+2600X systems, in contrast with my c-State all core OC on my 1700+CH6.


----------



## nexxusty

Was told certain X370 boards would allow PCIE 4.0 support. I believed it was possible considering the PCIE Lanes are mostly in the CPU.

Because the boards so far are 20 CPU + 20 Motherboard in regards to PCIE lanes.... it would STILL stand to reason that high end X370 boards might be able to use PCIE 4.0 still.

I'm thinking along the lines of the X79 PCIE 3.0 enabler. Hoping so anyway.

Either way, as long as the 3900x is supported... I'm cool. Still would love that PCIE tidbit to be true.


----------



## elguero

Sideways2k said:


> I'm gonna stick with the Crosshair VI and get a 3700X in a month or two. Not much point upgrading unless you really need PCI-E 4.0 and tbh there ain't going to be a GPU for a while that will need it. PCI-E 3.0 isn't even being maxed out


I think the most attractive use of pcie4 right now is for nvme drives


----------



## F3r0x

Sideways2k said:


> I'm gonna stick with the Crosshair VI and get a 3700X in a month or two. Not much point upgrading unless you really need PCI-E 4.0 and tbh there ain't going to be a GPU for a while that will need it. PCI-E 3.0 isn't even being maxed out


I have been thinking the same but Buildzoid is saying the C6h may not be very good with memory overclocking because it uses a T topology instead of Daisy Chain.


----------



## wingman99

T topology is better than Daisy Chain.


----------



## Naeem

wingman99 said:


> T topology is better than Daisy Chain.


how come i heard about it today


----------



## mito1172

Topology is better than Daisy Chain. 1usmus said so


----------



## inserf1

Think either DZ or GN said AMD will / has been tuning AGESA for daisy-chain, prob why so far all the x570 use daisy-chain.


----------



## Fanu

can we expect PCIe 4.0 x16 (in the first PCIe slot) on C6H/E ?

if yes, does that mean the other PCIe slot will run in PCIe 3.0 x8 or x16?


----------



## LicSqualo

Fanu said:


> can we expect PCIe 4.0 x16 (in the first PCIe slot) on C6H/E ?
> 
> if yes, does that mean the other PCIe slot will run in PCIe 3.0 x8 or x16?


Yes, and probably yes too! Not at x16 because the slot is electrically x8 (not have connection for x16 lanes).


----------



## Fanu

LicSqualo said:


> Not at x16 because the slot is electrically x8 (not have connection for x16 lanes).


https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME/specifications/

AMD Ryzen™ 2nd Generation/ Ryzen™ 1st Generation Processors
2 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16

both slots are at x16 according to official specifications (I presume its the same for C6H/Wifi)

thats why I am asking if second PCIe 3.0 slot will default to x8 or if it will remain x16, if first PCIe 4.0 x16 slot is in use


----------



## Ramad

Fanu said:


> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME/specifications/
> 
> AMD Ryzen™ 2nd Generation/ Ryzen™ 1st Generation Processors
> 2 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16
> 
> both slots are at x16 according to official specifications (I presume its the same for C6H/Wifi)
> 
> thats why I am asking if second PCIe 3.0 slot will default to x8 or if it will remain x16, if first PCIe 4.0 x16 slot is in use


All 3 slots are physically X16. Electrically are they X16 - X8 - X4.

The first slot (X16) shares bandwidth with slot 2 (X8) if slot 2 is used. They will run at X8 if both slots are populated. If the user only uses slot 2 then it will run at X8 even if the used card is X16.

It's visible on the back of the motherboard.

Nobody knows how will that translate if the board gets PCI-E 4.0 support, will the first slot will remain running at X16 or gets cut in half to X8? We will have to wait and see.


----------



## Fanu

why is slot 2 advertised as x16 then ? you can never get x16 bandwidth out of it 

if you dont have anything in slot nr1, and put a GPU in slot 2, it will operate at x8 (even tho the first slot is not being used) ?


----------



## Ramad

Fanu said:


> why is slot 2 advertised as x16 then ? you can never get x16 bandwidth out of it
> 
> if you dont have anything in slot nr1, and put a GPU in slot 2, it will operate at x8 (even tho the first slot is not being used) ?


Slot 2 is X16 physically, means you can use cards that are X16 but it can only run at X8 because it has half the electrical pins as regular X16 slot, so yes, a GPU in slot 2 will only run at X8.


----------



## Fanu

ok I dont have anything in slot 2
but I do have nvme m.2 drive (PCIe 3.0 X4) and a GPU in first slot

because that m.2 slot shares bandwidth with first PICe 3.0 x16 slot, it runs at x8 instead 

do you know if we get a BIOS update to PCIe 4.0 x16, will both of those slots (first PCIe 3.0 x16 and m.2 nvme slot) be able to run at their full bandwidth ? 

I am asking because I plan on upgrading my GPU in the future, and 2080Ti is able to max out PCIe 3.0 x8 - future GPUs wont have issues maxing it out as well so I am afraid of performance degradation (and I would like to keep my nvme drive)


----------



## Lermite

With always a Nvme drive in the main M2 slot running as PCI-E 4X:

When I had only one graphic card in in the first X16 slot, it ran at 16X.

Actually, I have two graphic cards, in the first and second X16 slots and both run at 8X.

I assume that a single graphic card in the first slot runs at 8X only if the second M2 slot is used too.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

I'm curious when using PE2 what kind of limits do you all get for PPT, TDC, EDC?

I thought level 2 was meant to be 1000 on each setting. I'm getting PPT 395W, TDC 225A, EDC 225A. 

Level 1 gives me the same. I thought level 1 would be EDC 168A which is AMD spec? I'm a bit confused with it lol


----------



## LicSqualo

Ramad said:


> All 3 slots are physically X16. Electrically are they X16 - X8 - X4.
> 
> The first slot (X16) shares bandwidth with slot 2 (X8) if slot 2 is used. They will run at X8 if both slots are populated. If the user only uses slot 2 then it will run at X8 even if the used card is X16.
> 
> It's visible on the back of the motherboard.
> 
> Nobody knows how will that translate if the board gets PCI-E 4.0 support, will the first slot will remain running at X16 or gets cut in half to X8? We will have to wait and see.


I've found that yes, our C6H will upgrade without problems the first PCI-Ex to GEN 4.0 when a Ryzen 3XXX will be put in.
For the 2nd (x8) slot, the specification allow only the first 15 cm (due electrical consideration). So probably not. But for sure will have both slot GEN 3.0 fully available.
All the x570 mainboard have a "doubler" to have the GEN 4.0 also in this slot (something similar, I'm not sure about this name, doubler) near the 2nd VGA slot (x16 but x8 electrical, as in all the x370 and x470 series). Just for knowledge. https://community.amd.com/community...4-platform-longevity-getting-ryzen-3000-ready


----------



## dev1ance

Considering Gigabyte was able to push the update to their X470/B450 boards with intentions to support their X370/B350 boards, I see no reason why our Crosshair VI Hero/Extreme wouldn't get PCIe 4.0

"The wave of F40 firmware updates can be downloaded from the relative product pages of each of the current GIGABYTE B450 and X470 models. GIGABYTE has also made us aware that we can expect similar firmware updates for its B350 and X370 models at the end of the month."
https://www.anandtech.com/show/14364/gigabyte-am4-motheboards-pcie-4-ready-for-ryzen-3000

Also, it's PCIe 4.0 for the x16 slot and NVMe slot (only M2_1 since M2_2 is derived from the PCIe x8 slot bandwidth running at x4)

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/commen...get_pcie_40_support_new_f40_bios_for/eo4km6e/

From C7H but applicable to my C6E (not sure if C6H is similar in this regard as I was confused as to why someone mentioned M2 took from their first PCIe slot as I still get x16 if I just use M2_1):

https://i.imgur.com/WYezJFU.png


----------



## mito1172

Can we install 3900x on this motherboard? Does anyone have any information?


----------



## LicSqualo

mito1172 said:


> Can we install 3900x on this motherboard? Does anyone have any information?


Surely! The 2700X is rated for 105W TDP or not?  

This is an AMD official statement.

https://community.amd.com/community...4-platform-longevity-getting-ryzen-3000-ready


----------



## mito1172

LicSqualo said:


> Surely! The 2700X is rated for 105W TDP or not?
> 
> This is an AMD official statement.
> 
> https://community.amd.com/community...4-platform-longevity-getting-ryzen-3000-ready


thanks. So does this mean we can get 3900x?


----------



## Pilotasso

buildzoid says the T-topology arrangement of the RAM slots might be a problem for the C6H as the controller might have been optimized for Daisy chain (regarding overclocking RAM). Is it?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Pilotasso said:


> buildzoid says the T-topology arrangement of the RAM slots might be a problem for the C6H as the controller might have been optimized for Daisy chain (regarding overclocking RAM). Is it?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qn3rd6N9vGM


A time stamp would have been useful....  7 mins in for those wondering. From what Buildzoid says you might not get the best memory overclocks. But for 3200mhz at the very least is going to work. 

Also the ASRock X470 Taichi is T-Topology https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Ryzen_Memory_Tweaking_Overclocking_Guide/4.html 

We need @1usmus to clarify, he is the Ryzen ram master


----------



## LicSqualo

For my little knowledge:
T-Topology IS BETTER (for clock higher) with 4 dimms
Daisy Chain IS BETTER (for clock higher) with 2 dimms.

Underlined BETTER (it means good -someone write mediocre- in others condition).

If someone want to read a good article, here: https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Ryzen_Memory_Tweaking_Overclocking_Guide/4.html is the page with the interest argument.


----------



## Pilotasso

Sideways2k said:


> A time stamp would have been useful....  7


8 minutes


----------



## BUFUMAN

Hmm i have full x16 Pcie 3.0 in first slot and a m2. Pcie 3.0 X4 no sharing here.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mito1172

To finish off this list of boards, there are those with the T-topology (i.e., ASUS ROG Crosshair VI and ASRock X470 Taichi). These boards overclock memory mediocrely by comparison—up to 3466–3533 MHz. The main advantage of such a board is the high overclocking potential of four module configurations.

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Ryzen_Memory_Tweaking_Overclocking_Guide/4.html


----------



## mito1172

Pilotasso said:


> buildzoid says the T-topology arrangement of the RAM slots might be a problem for the C6H as the controller might have been optimized for Daisy chain (regarding overclocking RAM). Is it?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qn3rd6N9vGM


i think buildzoid wants to sell new motherboard


----------



## dev1ance

mito1172 said:


> To finish off this list of boards, there are those with the T-topology (i.e., ASUS ROG Crosshair VI and ASRock X470 Taichi). These boards overclock memory mediocrely by comparison—up to 3466–3533 MHz. The main advantage of such a board is the high overclocking potential of four module configurations.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Ryzen_Memory_Tweaking_Overclocking_Guide/4.html


He did do a video on the topic with theoretical frequencies and differences:


----------



## mito1172

dev1ance said:


> He did do a video on the topic with theoretical frequencies and differences:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vQwGGbW1AE


yes i have watched before


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Long Story short 

T-Topology is better for 4xModules
Daisy is better for Max OC on 2xModules

If one (I have 4x8GB 4133MHz CL19) have 4xDimm then T-Topology is better.


----------



## mito1172

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Long Story short
> 
> T-Topology is better for 4xModules
> Daisy is better for Max OC on 2xModules
> 
> If one (I have 4x8GB 4133MHz CL19) have 4xDimm then T-Topology is better.


Yes G.SKILL Flare X DDR4-3200Mhz C14 32GB 4pcs and 3200mhz c14 no problem


----------



## Pilotasso

Buildzoid's issue is that the controller for Ryzen 3000 would be apparently optimized for daisy chain as most motherboards have adopted it. And with all due respect to his knowledge I think hes reading too much into it. Its rather most people run 2X8 GB kits, but since I have less experience with the inner workings of processors I just wanted to check with other opinions here.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Pilotasso said:


> Buildzoid's issue is that the controller for Ryzen 3000 would be apparently optimized for daisy chain as most motherboards have adopted it. And with all due respect to his knowledge I think hes reading too much into it. Its rather most people run 2X8 GB kits, but since I have less experience with the inner workings of processors I just wanted to check with other opinions here.


That's the impression I got too. I don't think it will be much of an issue and I certainly won't be changing mobo for something like that. Personally the next time I swap mobo will be when ddr5 comes out on am5 most likely. Just my 2c


----------



## sega4ever

Hi all. I'm still trying to figure out memory overclocking with my 1800x. I went and entered the 3466 fast timing from the ryzen calculator and tried to run the ashes of the singularity cpu benchmark but the benchmark crashed. Next I then entered the additional settings from power supply system (best dram stability) and from the advanced tab. I made it through the ashed bench, deus ex mankind divided bench, an hour of battlefield 5 and an hour or so of browsing the web and youtube before I got a bluescreen. I guess those extra settings made a difference so now I'm gonna look for the ones I couldn't find. Do y'all know where to find these?

VTT DDR Voltage
VDDP Voltage
VPP Voltage
PLL Voltage
CLDO_VDDP Voltage
DRAM R1-R4 Tune
Opcache
Spread Spectrum


----------



## F3r0x

Have you tried upping the Soc voltage? That usually helps but not on my 1700X. I can run 3400 Fast settings no problem but have big issues with 3466 even on safe timings, seems I didn't fare so well in the silicon lottery.


----------



## The Sandman

sega4ever said:


> Hi all. I'm still trying to figure out memory overclocking with my 1800x. I went and entered the 3466 fast timing from the ryzen calculator and tried to run the ashes of the singularity cpu benchmark but the benchmark crashed. Next I then entered the additional settings from power supply system (best dram stability) and from the advanced tab. I made it through the ashed bench, deus ex mankind divided bench, an hour of battlefield 5 and an hour or so of browsing the web and youtube before I got a bluescreen. I guess those extra settings made a difference so now I'm gonna look for the ones I couldn't find. Do y'all know where to find these?
> 
> VTT DDR Voltage
> VDDP Voltage
> VPP Voltage
> PLL Voltage
> CLDO_VDDP Voltage
> DRAM R1-R4 Tune
> Opcache
> Spread Spectrum



You'll find these under the Extreme Tweaker tab


----------



## MosterMenu

Hi,
In a recent video from Science Studio on youtube 
https://youtu.be/Q28jGiUB58A?t=231

He says the discrepancy between the chipsets x370 and more recent x470 and x570 in the flash ROM size could apparently be a problem for comparability with RYZEN 3000 CPUs.(well, not the chipsets but the motherboards they are on respectively have different sized flash ROM sizes, The CROSSHAIR VI has 128 Mega bit flash ROM and the VII has 256.
The x470 BIOS releases are 256Mbit and the X370 are indeed 128Mbit but that has not affected compatibility with the RYZEN 2000 CPUS so my question is, 
is the flash ROM size actually likely to be a problem for the CROSSHAIR VI compatibility with RYZEN 3000?
Can anyone check if the X470 (ie.CROSSHAIR VII) BIOS releases are just padded out to be 256Mb ?


----------



## Pilotasso

MosterMenu said:


> Hi,
> In a recent video from Science Studio on youtube
> https://youtu.be/Q28jGiUB58A?t=231
> 
> He says the discrepancy between the chipsets x370 and more recent x470 and x570 in the flash ROM size could apparently be a problem for comparability with RYZEN 3000 CPUs.(well, not the chipsets but the motherboards they are on respectively have different sized flash ROM sizes, The CROSSHAIR VI has 128 Mega bit flash ROM and the VII has 256.
> The x470 BIOS releases are 256Mbit and the X370 are indeed 128Mbit but that has not affected compatibility with the RYZEN 2000 CPUS so my question is,
> is the flash ROM size actually likely to be a problem for the CROSSHAIR VI compatibility with RYZEN 3000?
> Can anyone check if the X470 (ie.CROSSHAIR VII) BIOS releases are just padded out to be 256Mb ?


X370 compatibility is up to the motherboard vendors to provide a BIOS. Crosshair VI has already been confirmed, and even B350 will be for many examples. So I think Science studio is not giving us any new info. I used to be subscribed to that channel but I had left it a long time ago as I think that guy says to much gibberish and often commits obvious mistakes due to lack of research about the subjects he's talking about.


----------



## Plissken

The pages of Crosshair VIII Hero and Crosshair VIII Formula are up.

Hero: https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-Crosshair-VIII-Hero/

Formula https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-Crosshair-VIII-Formula/

Personally I am disappointed they still use the same DAC instead of a newer one from ESS.


----------



## Fanu

I'm dissapointed they only have 2 m.2 nvme slots instead of 3 or 4 like the other high end x570 motherboards

whats the point of PCIe 4.0 over PCIe 3.0 if you have the same number of nvme slots..


----------



## crakej

Fanu said:


> I'm dissapointed they only have 2 m.2 nvme slots instead of 3 or 4 like the other high end x570 motherboards
> 
> whats the point of PCIe 4.0 over PCIe 3.0 if you have the same number of nvme slots..


Double the speed!


----------



## Naeem

MosterMenu said:


> Hi,
> In a recent video from Science Studio on youtube
> https://youtu.be/Q28jGiUB58A?t=231
> 
> He says the discrepancy between the chipsets x370 and more recent x470 and x570 in the flash ROM size could apparently be a problem for comparability with RYZEN 3000 CPUs.(well, not the chipsets but the motherboards they are on respectively have different sized flash ROM sizes, The CROSSHAIR VI has 128 Mega bit flash ROM and the VII has 256.
> The x470 BIOS releases are 256Mbit and the X370 are indeed 128Mbit but that has not affected compatibility with the RYZEN 2000 CPUS so my question is,
> is the flash ROM size actually likely to be a problem for the CROSSHAIR VI compatibility with RYZEN 3000?
> Can anyone check if the X470 (ie.CROSSHAIR VII) BIOS releases are just padded out to be 256Mb ?




Crosshiar Hero 6 bios is 16MB
Crosshair Hero 7 bios is 32MB

128/8 = 16
256/8 = 32

this is bios image size it might be empty from inside on both


----------



## Leftezog

Any bios mod for Asus CH6 WiFi Ac so to overclock the stock all core frequency of 1800x from 3.7 Ghz to let's say 3.9 Ghz but also keep the xfr on to 4.1 Ghz? Is this possible somehow?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Leftezog said:


> Any bios mod for Asus CH6 WiFi Ac so to overclock the stock all core frequency of 1800x from 3.7 Ghz to let's say 3.9 Ghz but also keep the xfr on to 4.1 Ghz? Is this possible somehow?


Not possible I'm afraid. You could increase BCLK but it will never go to 3.9ghz. To be honest XFR is pointless on the 1800x as soon as there is load on another core it just defaults to all core boost so you may as well just do an all core overclock.


----------



## The Sandman

I know which direction I'm heading (Formula and 3900x)
source: https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-3000-zen-2-cpu-5-ghz-overclock-4-5-ghz-all-core-boost/


----------



## dev1ance

Pretty sure everyone on CH was saying that's a fake. 

On the other hand, we have the 3600: https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/17293852


----------



## mtrai

The Sandman said:


> I know which direction I'm heading (Formula and 3900x)
> source: https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-3000-zen-2-cpu-5-ghz-overclock-4-5-ghz-all-core-boost/


It is fake see my post here. Not just me saying it but also @The Stilt We had different reasons but all valid reasons. It was just different things we noticed.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...vii-overclocking-thread-211.html#post27986110


----------



## BUFUMAN

Is someone capable to mod the latest rom?

I need these Options visible and changeable All Spread Spectrum settings and fu HPET Setting.

It would be great. Thanks

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sentinela

Guys, anyone got luck with the neew Armoury Crate? Im downloading it now to see if i can make my add_rgb work...my Extreme is not lighting up anything connected to this header...

EDIT: Seens like Asus took the last bios out of the download section for the Crosshair VI Extreme...i really got some issues with this bios...thats not a good sign, as i cant downgrade it now...


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

New BIOS ver. 7002 working OK
Better Latency in this one.

A little diferent Sub Timings to get stable, but it's similar to 6401.
3466 CL14-15-15-14

==


----------



## Sentinela

Ne01 OnnA said:


> New BIOS ver. 7002 working OK
> Better Latency in this one.
> 
> A little diferent Sub Timings to get stable, but it's similar to 6401.
> 3466 CL14-15-15-14
> 
> ==


I cant make my new b-die go that high...where do i begin with? Any tips? Setting 1.15v on SOC, 1.4v on ram...


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Sentinela said:


> I cant make my new b-die go that high...where do i begin with? Any tips? Setting 1.15v on SOC, 1.4v on ram...


SOC in my setup is Offset + 0.068mV
Showing in HWinfo at ~1.133v

RAM at min. 1.39v (i have it at 1.42v HWinfo shows 1.37v->1.395v)

Rest is try & error trial


----------



## allavatar2

on 7002 bios


----------



## Krisztias

Hello!

I recently upgraded to UEFI 7002 and have two questions:

- should I disable BankGroupSwapalt?
- what should I enter for values in the PBO field for manual settings to achieve ca. 4.2GHz all core boost? I have set core multiplier to 37, AI overclock tuner to default, Performance Enhancer to default, Vcore to offset, +, auto; under PBO: TDP&PPT to 100, EDC to 200 and scalar to 5.

Should I change something or test/up only the EDC value?

Thank you.


----------



## The Sandman

Krisztias said:


> Hello!
> 
> I recently upgraded to UEFI 7002 and have two questions:
> 
> - should I disable BankGroupSwapalt?
> - what should I enter for values in the PBO field for manual settings to achieve ca. 4.2GHz all core boost? I have set core multiplier to 37, AI overclock tuner to default, Performance Enhancer to default, Vcore to offset, +, auto; under PBO: TDP&PPT to 100, EDC to 200 and scalar to 5.
> 
> Should I change something or test/up only the EDC value?
> 
> Thank you.


This may help you if you haven't seen it https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...tments-through-ryzen-master.html#post27619418


----------



## Krisztias

The Sandman said:


> This may help you if you haven't seen it https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...tments-through-ryzen-master.html#post27619418


Thank you. To changing values with Ryzen Master isnt an x470 option only?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Krisztias said:


> Thank you. To changing values with Ryzen Master isnt an x470 option only?


Running PE level 2 with PBO enabled puts EDC to 255A with this bios and boosts to 4.2Ghz for the most part when gaming. I've changed the BLCK to 101.4mhz and it never drops below 4.2ghz at that setting. Voltages are the same and I use a -0.110v offset

If I use 168A EDC limit it holds back the clocks due to power limited. The voltages are much lower though.

You cant adjust through Ryzen Master with x370 or the crosshair at least


----------



## Sentinela

allavatar2 said:


> on 7002 bios


This is most impressive...i have a very binned b-die kit, but can past 3333mhz...1.2 soc, loosen timmings, no go. I think i got a bad CPU...1800x. At least i got these results:


----------



## The Sandman

Krisztias said:


> Hello!
> 
> I recently upgraded to UEFI 7002 and have two questions:
> 
> - should I disable BankGroupSwapalt?
> - what should I enter for values in the PBO field for manual settings to achieve ca. 4.2GHz all core boost? I have set core multiplier to 37, AI overclock tuner to default, Performance Enhancer to default, Vcore to offset, +, auto; under PBO: TDP&PPT to 100, EDC to 200 and scalar to 5.
> 
> Should I change something or test/up only the EDC value?
> 
> Thank you.





Krisztias said:


> Thank you. To changing values with Ryzen Master isnt an x470 option only?



AFAIK it works with the C6H, I've only played a couple days with Ryzen Master.
Also played with PBO/EDC etc in the Bios but didn't care for the inconsistent multiplier I ended up with.


If you're looking for a 4.2 all core try a PE3 using Auto, OffSet, +, for Vcore and CPU LLC with a manual SOC voltage.
This consistently gives me a 4.2HGz all core under load with single/multi to 4350MHz.
Must have a very good cooling solution as PE is defined during Post off temps.
Edit: just noticed your rig sig, nice :thumb:



Two Bios text files below to reference from to give you an idea.
1st is a straight PE3 with 3466MHz memory on UEFI 6401.
2nd is my current PE3 with 101.8 Bclk for a 4275/4428MHz OC on 6903.


----------



## F3r0x

Ne01 OnnA said:


> New BIOS ver. 7002 working OK
> Better Latency in this one.
> 
> A little diferent Sub Timings to get stable, but it's similar to 6401.
> 3466 CL14-15-15-14
> 
> ==


I can't seem to get 3466 stable let alone get 3400 down to the same latency you're getting. I have an early 1700x and it seems i didn't win the silicon lottery.


----------



## Sentinela

F3r0x said:


> I can't seem to get 3466 stable let alone get 3400 down to the same latency you're getting. I have an early 1700x and it seems i didn't win the silicon lottery.


is this 100% stable on TestMem5 v0.12? My 1800x cant hold 1.05v stable on 3200mhz...high SOC is worst for ram oc?


----------



## Krisztias

The Sandman said:


> AFAIK it works with the C6H, I've only played a couple days with Ryzen Master.
> Also played with PBO/EDC etc in the Bios but didn't care for the inconsistent multiplier I ended up with.
> 
> 
> If you're looking for a 4.2 all core try a PE3 using Auto, OffSet, +, for Vcore and CPU LLC with a manual SOC voltage.
> This consistently gives me a 4.2HGz all core under load with single/multi to 4350MHz.
> Must have a very good cooling solution as PE is defined during Post off temps.
> Edit: just noticed your rig sig, nice :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Two Bios text files below to reference from to give you an idea.
> 1st is a straight PE3 with 3466MHz memory on UEFI 6401.
> 2nd is my current PE3 with 101.8 Bclk for a 4275/4428MHz OC on 6903.


Thank you for your settings and the pictures! My settings are 95% the same, I run my RAM @3400MHz with very thigt timings.
I think my CPU is a bad silicon. It behaves with PE3 worse (4075-4100MHz multi) than with PE2 (4125-4150MHz multi) and I have no idea why. I thougt with this new bios and PBO i can achieve something, but it seems like rather not


----------



## allavatar2

Sentinela said:


> This is most impressive...i have a very binned b-die kit, but can past 3333mhz...1.2 soc, loosen timmings, no go. I think i got a bad CPU...1800x. At least i got these results:


ı have gskill trident z rgb 8x2 3600 mhz cl 16 1.35v ram kit you should try 3.400 mhz same to me 3466 mhz need so much timing but 3400 mhz is best speed of firs generations ryzen


----------



## F3r0x

allavatar2 said:


> ı have gskill trident z rgb 8x2 3600 mhz cl 16 1.35v ram kit you should try 3.400 mhz same to me 3466 mhz need so much timing but 3400 mhz is best speed of firs generations ryzen


I think im running the exact same setup as you. I have the F4-3600C16d-GTZR with a 1700X. Im going to test out your settings and see if it'll stay stable. I agree 3400 has been the best for my memory as well. Btw, how much voltage are you running on the vcore to get 3.9ghz stable?


----------



## usoldier

Krisztias said:


> Thank you for your settings and the pictures! My settings are 95% the same, I run my RAM @3400MHz with very thigt timings.
> I think my CPU is a bad silicon. It behaves with PE3 worse (4075-4100MHz multi) than with PE2 (4125-4150MHz multi) and I have no idea why. I thougt with this new bios and PBO i can achieve something, but it seems like rather not



I have exactly same issue PE2 boosts alot higher then PE3 i have no idea if its the Board issue or a Bad CPu


----------



## Nijo

*No PCIE 4.0 on C6H*

https://adoredtv.com/amd-confirms-no-pcie-4-0-support-on-300-and-400-series-motherboards/


----------



## Pilotasso

expect MOD BIOs to unhide that PCIe 4.0 option though.


----------



## mito1172

Nijo said:


> https://adoredtv.com/amd-confirms-no-pcie-4-0-support-on-300-and-400-series-motherboards/


GIGABYTE X470 Gaming 7 Wi-Fi came in PCIe 4.0 with BIOS update


----------



## varyak

mito1172 said:


> GIGABYTE X470 Gaming 7 Wi-Fi came in PCIe 4.0 with BIOS update



And it will be removed in the final bios.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

F3r0x said:


> I can't seem to get 3466 stable let alone get 3400 down to the same latency you're getting. I have an early 1700x and it seems i didn't win the silicon lottery.


Try tRFC at 402 and the two others at 282 & 182 (or all three at Auto)


----------



## Dbsjej56464

GPUs don't push full PCI-E 3 x16 let alone PCI-E 4.

When I swapped out to the 2700X for some reason it would only work at x8 speed. I reseated my 1080ti and got x16 back and there was 0 difference in performance. So PCI-E 4 on the GPU slot is pointless. x570 is needed for the NVME side regardless


----------



## allavatar2

F3r0x said:


> I think im running the exact same setup as you. I have the F4-3600C16d-GTZR with a 1700X. Im going to test out your settings and see if it'll stay stable. I agree 3400 has been the best for my memory as well. Btw, how much voltage are you running on the vcore to get 3.9ghz stable?


my 1700x if run 3.9 Ghz need 1.3v but ı using 4.0Ghz 1.4v 

same ram too ı am using 1.4v 

soc is 1.11v


----------



## ocburn

Yesterday updated from 6401 to 7002 bios.
After update E1 postcode and no boot. Trying to update from flashback - button always light up. Like 2 hours of attempts older bios\another usb stick nothing work.

Found old USB 2.0 2GB Stick - flashed from first attempt to 7002.

Now with similar settings gor this:



Spoiler


----------



## hotbrass

ocburn said:


> Yesterday updated from 6401 to 7002 bios.
> After update E1 postcode and no boot. Trying to update from flashback - button always light up. Like 2 hours of attempts older bios\another usb stick nothing work.
> 
> Found old USB 2.0 2GB Stick - flashed from first attempt to 7002.
> 
> Now with similar settings gor this:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I had the same problem with E1 code on boot when I used EZ flash. But my first attempt at flashback worked and it seems to work well. Haven't had time to reclock cpu and mem yet.


----------



## mito1172

ocburn said:


> Yesterday updated from 6401 to 7002 bios.
> After update E1 postcode and no boot. Trying to update from flashback - button always light up. Like 2 hours of attempts older bios\another usb stick nothing work.
> 
> Found old USB 2.0 2GB Stick - flashed from first attempt to 7002.
> 
> Now with similar settings gor this:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


you need to do them when you're loading the last bios.

CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 7002
1. Update AM4 ComboPI 0.0.7.2A for next-gen processors and to improve CPU compatibility

2. Fixed an issue with Precision Boost values

3. Improved memory compatibility
4. Enhance system security

ASUS strongly recommends installing AMD chipset driver 18.50.16 or later before updating to this BIOS version.


" Before running the USB BIOS Flashback tool, please rename the BIOS file (C6H.CAP) using BIOSRenamer.''


----------



## mickeykool

If you do a clean windows install, do u need to make sure the chipset driver is installed during the windows install process? I'm curious what happens if u don't install chipset driver after ur bios update.


----------



## F3r0x

allavatar2 said:


> my 1700x if run 3.9 Ghz need 1.3v but ı using 4.0Ghz 1.4v
> 
> same ram too ı am using 1.4v
> 
> soc is 1.11v


I cannot get 4.0ghz stable, even at 1.45v. I can boot into windows and pass a single realbench run but everything locks up about 5 seconds into Cinebench r20. This holds true all the way down to 3.925ghz and I haven't fully stressed it yet. So far anything above 3.925 I hit a wall no matter how much voltage I throw at it. I'm currently running 1.425 @ 3.92. If it manages to stay stable I will trying to lower to 1.41v. 

On the positive side I was able to tighten up my memory timings to match yours and got my latency down to a much happier level.


----------



## Sentinela

So many errors with the latest bios for C6E (that was pulled of the download section by the way), that i reflashed back 6903 using flashback. Now its time to start all over again...sadly.


----------



## Mike8040

So after hoping to solve my restart and slow post time problems I updated to 7002 and got more probz... Now when I shutdown Win10 I get a WIN10 byebye screen, components and rgb turn off, screen turns off BUT then all fans ramp up to full speed and rgb goes on again. Screen stays off. I have to manually turn off the box..

I was asking the ASUS support because this board is a total headache for me since day one. After 4 days waiting for a response I got a two sentence response I should have not updated when there weren't any problems.... Polity said they don't give a toss and don't care to read my full message.

So you guys may have a hint whats causing this now?

I updated to the newest chipset driver before flashing and now I also tried the prior bios 6808 without any success. My OC isn't near as fancy as you goes are doing and it was stable with 6401 bios. Just XMP and 38.5x multiplier with 0.025+ offset on a 1800x.


----------



## Sentinela

Mike8040 said:


> So after hoping to solve my restart and slow post time problems I updated to 7002 and got more probz... Now when I shutdown Win10 I get a WIN10 byebye screen, components and rgb turn off, screen turns off BUT then all fans ramp up to full speed and rgb goes on again. Screen stays off. I have to manually turn off the box..
> 
> I was asking the ASUS support because this board is a total headache for me since day one. After 4 days waiting for a response I got a two sentence response I should have not updated when there weren't any problems.... Polity said they don't give a toss and don't care to read my full message.
> 
> So you guys may have a hint whats causing this now?
> 
> I updated to the newest chipset driver before flashing and now I also tried the prior bios 6808 without any success. My OC isn't near as fancy as you goes are doing and it was stable with 6401 bios. Just XMP and 38.5x multiplier with 0.025+ offset on a 1800x.


Use flashback to get back to previous versions...although AGESA wont downgrade. Latest bios was a nightmare for me...just got back to 6903. Im using C6E. Starting all over again...another week trying to reach the sweet spot, again.


----------



## crazycuz2k

Running a 1700X at 4 GHz with a Radeon VII at stock, upgraded to 7002 and now every once in awhile my screen goes black when running a game. When I do a hard reboot, the Radeon drivers notifies me that Wattman has reset my settings to default.

Will probably do a bios flashback if this continues. On gen1 so I don't get PBO and I was running fine OCing 4 sticks of Vengeance Pro 3000 to 3200 before.


----------



## Lermite

The bios 7002 was a mess to me too. It made my RAM pretty unstable.
I had to go back to the 6903 to get everything to work right again.

BTW, I learned from 1usmus that increasing the timing tRCRD from 14 to 15 might improve the RAM stability.
But I discovered that the tRCWD can be decreased from 14 to 12 without altering the stability.

My B-Die RAM with my very first gen 1700 actually run successfully with these timings (with BCLK at 102.4 and RAM at 3481 Mhz):


----------



## Mike8040

Sentinela said:


> Use flashback to get back to previous versions...although AGESA wont downgrade. Latest bios was a nightmare for me...just got back to 6903. Im using C6E. Starting all over again...another week trying to reach the sweet spot, again.



Well as I said I had already downgraded 2 version down to 6808 and I'm still having the boot/restart problems. Grr that's really not cool that board. I'm was researching a lot before buying into the Ryzen chipset and the C6h seemed like the one with least of problems and best VRM section. I would really like to buy another board as I'm fiddling around with this one since weeks where I don't got time for that but do not find any alternatives. Its replacing the bad for the worse kind of chipset land.



*Whats really interesting they took the 7002 firmware down from ASUS website for the WIFI edition.* :h34r-smi


----------



## Dbsjej56464

So which is the best bios for 2nd gen that HAS the PBO options?


----------



## The Sandman

F3r0x said:


> I cannot get 4.0ghz stable, even at 1.45v. I can boot into windows and pass a single realbench run but everything locks up about 5 seconds into Cinebench r20. This holds true all the way down to 3.925ghz and I haven't fully stressed it yet. So far anything above 3.925 I hit a wall no matter how much voltage I throw at it. I'm currently running 1.425 @ 3.92. If it manages to stay stable I will trying to lower to 1.41v.
> 
> On the positive side I was able to tighten up my memory timings to match yours and got my latency down to a much happier level.



Seeing these timings brings back the memories  Ole days with 1800x on UEFI 9920 looked like this see below.

Your Soc looks high for 3400MHz, snip is with 1.05v for Soc and was very stable. I'm assuming your memory is SS SR, if not than please disregard.

Odd that ProcODT also seems high. Have you tried lowering? B-Die usually runs less. In snip my ProcODT was at 60 ohm and with same memory now with 2700x runs at 48 ohm.
I know this is all out dated now but there may be some help in there if you haven't tried yet.

I'd try lowering Soc and ProcODT and also pay attention to Digi settings as well. Too much voltage will cause instability same as to little.


----------



## Sentinela

The Sandman said:


> Seeing these timings brings back the memories  Ole days with 1800x on UEFI 9920 looked like this see below.
> 
> Your Soc looks high for 3400MHz, snip is with 1.05v for Soc and was very stable. I'm assuming your memory is SS SR, if not than please disregard.
> 
> Odd that ProcODT also seems high. Have you tried lowering? B-Die usually runs less. In snip my ProcODT was at 60 ohm and with same memory now with 2700x runs at 48 ohm.
> I know this is all out dated now but there may be some help in there if you haven't tried yet.
> 
> I'd try lowering Soc and ProcODT and also pay attention to Digi settings as well. Too much voltage will cause instability same as to little.


I really need help...AMD says 1.1v SOC is bare minimum for high frequency ram...but 1usmus and many others like you says not to go that high...its being a nightmare to overclock, even using samsung b-die, im stuck at 3200mhz. My 1800x refuses 3333mhz or higher. I dont know what im doing wrong here. I have a TeamGroup Xtreem DDR4 4000mhz dual channel kit...can someone help me to understand what is wrong here? CPU is stable, just passed 8 hours of large data set on the new OCCT, Oced at 3.950mhz. Here is a RTC of my current test (just set primary, left mobo set the rest). Ive done the advanced settings the calculator gives me (memory interleaving for example). Please, any reply will be appreciated!


----------



## The Sandman

Sentinela said:


> I really need help...AMD says 1.1v SOC is bare minimum for high frequency ram...but 1usmus and many others like you says not to go that high...its being a nightmare to overclock, even using samsung b-die, im stuck at 3200mhz. My 1800x refuses 3333mhz or higher. I dont know what im doing wrong here. I have a TeamGroup Xtreem DDR4 4000mhz dual channel kit...can someone help me to understand what is wrong here? CPU is stable, just passed 8 hours of large data set on the new OCCT, Oced at 3.950mhz. Here is a RTC of my current test (just set primary, left mobo set the rest). Ive done the advanced settings the calculator gives me (memory interleaving for example). Please, any reply will be appreciated!



Can I assume you've entered both CLDO VDDP voltage and VDDP voltage?
If you're not aware this helps if you have a memory hole (can't boot 3333 and up?)
Start with calculators recommended values, test etc. I found I needed the 1st alternative to make an improvement.

The fewer settings left on auto the better things will be :thumb:

If you could please post a text file of current settings it'll show us where everything is at.


----------



## Lermite

Double post, sorry.


----------



## Lermite

Sentinela said:


> I really need help...


You still have the default values of:

- RttNom
- RttWr
- RttPark
- MemCadBusClkDrvStren
- MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren
- MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren
- MemCadBusCkeDrvStren

Despite only one of this settings with a bad value can make the RAM unstable.
The default ones are not always the right one, neither do the suggestions of Ryzen DRAM Calculator.

The right values depend on each rig.

For example, I had a Prime X370 Pro before the C6H.
It required:
(the values equaling the default ones are in parenthesis)

- ProcODT: 48
- RttNom: RZQ/4
- RttWr: (Off)
- RttPark: Disabled
- MemCadBusClkDrvStren: 20
- MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren: 30
- MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren: (24)
- MemCadBusCkeDrvStren: (24)

Despite my C6H runs better with:

- ProcODT: (53)
- RttNom: RZQ/4
- RttWr: (Off)
- RttPark: (RZQ/5)
- MemCadBusClkDrvStren: (24)
- MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren: (24)
- MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren: (24)
- MemCadBusCkeDrvStren: (24)

Finding them requires much time: changing a bit one value, testing the stability, changing it again, testing,... until finding the one giving the less instability then switching to another settings, only one at a time.

In my case, with a very first gen 1700, a C6H and RAM with B-Die, I took the time to find the best value to every settings related to the RAM.
I ended up with (without the values that finally equal the default ones and the timings I just posted):
- SOC Voltage: 1.0625
- DRAM Voltage: 1.39
- RttNom: RZQ/4
- VPP_MEM Voltage: 2.2
- VDDP Voltage: 0.81
- VDDP Standby Voltage: 0.81
- Memory interleaving: Channel
- Memory interleaving size: 1 Kytes
- Channel interleaving hash: Enabled


----------



## Naeem

Does anyone know any latest drivers for onboard audio of C6H i am having issues with AMD relive reordings having no audio with latest drivers from Asus website or any drivers from Asus website from past 8 months or so


----------



## LicSqualo

Naeem said:


> Does anyone know any latest drivers for onboard audio of C6H i am having issues with AMD relive reordings having no audio with latest drivers from Asus website or any drivers from Asus website from past 8 months or so


Here: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?105341-DRIVERS-Realtek-HD-Audio-(UAD)


----------



## Naeem

LicSqualo said:


> Here: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?105341-DRIVERS-Realtek-HD-Audio-(UAD)



thanks alot man it really worked


----------



## Sentinela

The Sandman said:


> Can I assume you've entered both CLDO VDDP voltage and VDDP voltage?
> If you're not aware this helps if you have a memory hole (can't boot 3333 and up?)
> Start with calculators recommended values, test etc. I found I needed the 1st alternative to make an improvement.
> 
> The fewer settings left on auto the better things will be :thumb:
> 
> If you could please post a text file of current settings it'll show us where everything is at.


Thx for the reply! I got to a RAM stable setting. Passed 800% HCI test so far. When running the new OCCT on large data set, after 10+ hours, returned me some errors, although no blue screen or anything. I think it can be some sort of a bug on new OCCT, but im bumping up cpu voltage for now. Yes, i set CLDO and VDDP. Do you recommend bumping up any of them? I have 700 on CLDO and 855 on VDDP, but C6E shows me always 0.065v on the VDDP...dont know if its a bug or what. My oc on CPU is 3.95ghz, at 1.4v LLC flat (LLC4), but i enabled spread sprectum, to see if it helped me on ram ocing...although i think i will disable it, can be the source of my errors right?

EDIT: Whats the setting you guys use in prime95 for testing cpu and ram stability? Currently running Blend test.


----------



## Ramad

Sentinela said:


> Thx for the reply! I got to a RAM stable setting. Passed 800% HCI test so far. When running the new OCCT on large data set, after 10+ hours, returned me some errors, although no blue screen or anything. I think it can be some sort of a bug on new OCCT, but im bumping up cpu voltage for now. Yes, i set CLDO and VDDP. Do you recommend bumping up any of them? I have 700 on CLDO and 855 on VDDP, but C6E shows me always 0.065v on the VDDP...dont know if its a bug or what. My oc on CPU is 3.95ghz, at 1.4v LLC flat (LLC4), but i enabled spread sprectum, to see if it helped me on ram ocing...although i think i will disable it, can be the source of my errors right?
> 
> EDIT: Whats the setting you guys use in prime95 for testing cpu and ram stability? Currently running Blend test.



Try setting CLDO_VDDp to 0.7 x DRAM Voltage. 700mV is too low and may cause your system to be unstable.


I use P95 settings as shown below for overall stability test.


----------



## Ramad

On other note.


Memory VPP voltage is Word Line voltage, means voltage supplying rows in the RAM die. Default voltage is 2.5V or manually to 2.5V + 0.250V (highest)/2.5V - 0.125V (lowest). Expect instabilities above or below given values. Illustration of Bit and Word lines is in attached picture. 


Memory Page Size for 4Gbit DRAM is 1KB and 512 byte for 8Gbit. Channel interleaving hash functions only if interleaving method is set to Channel and Page Size at 512 byte or 256 byte, 1KB and 2KB are not supported by hash.


----------



## Sentinela

Ramad said:


> Try setting CLDO_VDDp to 0.7 x DRAM Voltage. 700mV is too low and may cause your system to be unstable.
> 
> 
> I use P95 settings as shown below for overall stability test.


Thank so much for the reply, really appreciate. I just set my CLDO_VDDP to 952mv, im currently using 1.36v. Maybe this is causing some of my instabilities! What do say about Spread Spectrum on Digi+? Leave it disabled?


----------



## double68

Hi,
someone crashes the system using the sleep mode with the new bios 7002. I wake up with blue screens of death. I never had any problems suspend the system before the Bios update.
thank you


----------



## CarnageHimura

The thing that I havent tested in like 3 or 4 BIOS versions is if the problems with the fans related to Aida64 are already solved, maybe on the weekend I'll check.

At this moment I have ALL the fans on my rig controlled by my H100i v2, so the CPU goes up and all the fans rev up like crazy and its loud at gaming, normally I play with headphones, so I really don't hear, but when I'm in some voice chat without noice level detection, all the noice goes to my unamused random party members.


----------



## Ramad

Sentinela said:


> Thank so much for the reply, really appreciate. I just set my CLDO_VDDP to 952mv, im currently using 1.36v. Maybe this is causing some of my instabilities! What do say about Spread Spectrum on Digi+? Leave it disabled?



Yes, It's best to disable VRM spread spectrum unless the VRMs are running at very high switching frequency (1000kHz and above), which is never the case in modern motherboards which usually not allowed to go higher than 600kHz by BIOS settings.




CarnageHimura said:


> The thing that I havent tested in like 3 or 4 BIOS versions is if the problems with the fans related to Aida64 are already solved, maybe on the weekend I'll check.
> 
> At this moment I have ALL the fans on my rig controlled by my H100i v2, so the CPU goes up and all the fans rev up like crazy and its loud at gaming, normally I play with headphones, so I really don't hear, but when I'm in some voice chat without noice level detection, all the noice goes to my unamused random party members.



Are the fans connected directly to the motherboard headers or are you using y-spiltters to connect more than 1 fan to a single header?


----------



## CarnageHimura

Ramad said:


> Are the fans connected directly to the motherboard headers or are you using y-spiltters to connect more than 1 fan to a single header?


Right now, no one of my fans are connected to the motherboard, the last time I test, when supposedly it was corrected, I leve my CPU cooler fans controlled by the H100i, because I had a thermal shutdown previously and I didnt want new surprises, and the chassis fans where connected directly to the MoBo ports, but If I remember correctly 2 front fans where connected with a Y splitter, yes CHA_FAN1 1 direct Fan, CHA_FAN2 direct fan, CHA_FAN3 2 Fans with a Y splitter, no fan on CPU_FAN or CPU_OPT. EDIT: The AIO is connected directly to the PSU, I do not use the AIO_PUMP port either.


----------



## Ramad

@CarnageHimura

It's not good connecting fans to a single fan header using a spiltter, super I/O which is responsible for monitoring temps and fanspeeds will monitor the fan I/O pin and pings the fan to regulate speed and it will get 2 answers because fans are never identical, fan 1 could be running at 600RPM and fan 2 could be running at 625RPM in case of 2 fans and it will get confused and would try to get them to run at the same speed but it can't. You may have seen a video of a user that have his fans ramping up and down all the time and he does mention that he is "using nothing but a spiltter" and can't understand why his fans are ramping up and down all the time? This is the main reason for the trouble he had with his fans. 

Use 1 fan pr. fan header to avoid such a problem. If using an AIO the use the connection of the pump for it and set to DC in the BIOS at 100%, and connect fans to CPU fan headers on the motherboard using PWM and remember to calibrate the fans so the super I/O chip can have accurate maximum fan readings.


----------



## crakej

Ramad said:


> @CarnageHimura
> 
> It's not good connecting fans to a single fan header using a spiltter, super I/O which is responsible for monitoring temps and fanspeeds will monitor the fan I/O pin and pings the fan to regulate speed and it will get 2 answers because fans are never identical, fan 1 could be running at 600RPM and fan 2 could be running at 625RPM in case of 2 fans and it will get confused and would try to get them to run at the same speed but it can't. You may have seen a video of a user that have his fans ramping up and down all the time and he does mention that he is "using nothing but a spiltter" and can't understand why his fans are ramping up and down all the time? This is the main reason for the trouble he had with his fans.
> 
> Use 1 fan pr. fan header to avoid such a problem. If using an AIO the use the connection of the pump for it and set to DC in the BIOS at 100%, and connect fans to CPU fan headers on the motherboard using PWM and remember to calibrate the fans so the super I/O chip can have accurate maximum fan readings.


Totally agree. I was pulling my hair out for ages trying to work out why it wouldn't work with the splitter - as Ramad says you can't run them in PWM! I solved it by running the fans that are on a splitter as DC instead of PWM and they work well now (CH7)


----------



## CarnageHimura

Ok, ok, let me try it with only one fan per headder!! honestly that never happened since I set up my system on the first day, I've always had at least one splitter.

thank you @Ramad and @crakej


----------



## Sentinela

Ramad said:


> Yes, It's best to disable VRM spread spectrum unless the VRMs are running at very high switching frequency (1000kHz and above), which is never the case in modern motherboards which usually not allowed to go higher than 600kHz by BIOS settings.


Nice! Its running the new OCCT test on Large Data Set right now, its already 6 hours +, before it gave me errors on 8 hours + or -, lets see if i get it stable! I mean, i dont want to rely on the new OCCT as i dont really now if there are bugs in the code, but im giving it a try. If it fails, will test prime95 at your settings. Do you recommend how long to run it?


----------



## Neoony

Ramad said:


> @CarnageHimura
> 
> It's not good connecting fans to a single fan header using a spiltter, super I/O which is responsible for monitoring temps and fanspeeds will monitor the fan I/O pin and pings the fan to regulate speed and it will get 2 answers because fans are never identical, fan 1 could be running at 600RPM and fan 2 could be running at 625RPM in case of 2 fans and it will get confused and would try to get them to run at the same speed but it can't. You may have seen a video of a user that have his fans ramping up and down all the time and he does mention that he is "using nothing but a spiltter" and can't understand why his fans are ramping up and down all the time? This is the main reason for the trouble he had with his fans.
> 
> Use 1 fan pr. fan header to avoid such a problem. If using an AIO the use the connection of the pump for it and set to DC in the BIOS at 100%, and connect fans to CPU fan headers on the motherboard using PWM and remember to calibrate the fans so the super I/O chip can have accurate maximum fan readings.


Umm, I dont have any issues running 3 fans with a splitter on 1 CPU fan.
The only thing is, that they are not at the same speed always but if the spees goes up, 1st fan goes faster, 2nd fan goes slower, 3rd goes even slower.

But its even showing correct speeds as if it was one fan.


----------



## crakej

Neoony said:


> Umm, I dont have any issues running 3 fans with a splitter on 1 CPU fan.
> The only thing is, that they are not at the same speed always but if the spees goes up, 1st fan goes faster, 2nd fan goes slower, 3rd goes even slower.
> 
> But its even showing correct speeds as if it was one fan.


That looks like a problem to me!

What you're describing is exactly what Ramad was saying - the fans are NEVER exactly the same so in pwm mode the signal that gives you 800rpm on one fan, will give different RPM on any other fans in the daisy chain. Just set them to DC mode if you don't have enough headers to use, calibrate them, and they will work together.


----------



## Ramad

Sentinela said:


> Nice! Its running the new OCCT test on Large Data Set right now, its already 6 hours +, before it gave me errors on 8 hours + or -, lets see if i get it stable! I mean, i dont want to rely on the new OCCT as i dont really now if there are bugs in the code, but im giving it a try. If it fails, will test prime95 at your settings. Do you recommend how long to run it?



I use Prime95 using settings I have posted earlier and Linpack Xtreme using 10GB. I test for 2 hours each because I think that's enough for my system use. If I was my system to render videos or compiling programs then I would test for 8-10 hours to be sure of system stability.


----------



## Sentinela

Ramad said:


> I use Prime95 using settings I have posted earlier and Linpack Xtreme using 10GB. I test for 2 hours each because I think that's enough for my system use. If I was my system to render videos or compiling programs then I would test for 8-10 hours to be sure of system stability.


On linpack, how many trials do you run?


----------



## Neoony

crakej said:


> That looks like a problem to me!
> 
> What you're describing is exactly what Ramad was saying - the fans are NEVER exactly the same so in pwm mode the signal that gives you 800rpm on one fan, will give different RPM on any other fans in the daisy chain. Just set them to DC mode if you don't have enough headers to use, calibrate them, and they will work together.


Ah ok.
I consider that an expected behaviour 
As its multiple fans from one header.

I thought the issue is that they are ramping up and down (randomly?). That issue I dont have. (PWM)

I even used 4 fans when I had AIO dual fan push and pull.

Now I got 6 fans push and pull, but only use the 3 on one header and 3 on another, because I want to regulate the speeds separately in front and back of AIO.

The fan speed readings (RPM) seem to be as expected..same as if I had only one fan on certain fan power percentage. Only as I said, visually you can see them at different speed.

So for me, it doesnt seem as if the chip was getting multiple speed readings and getting confused.

Just to say 

These are fans from Arctic freezer 240 / 360

For me this way is completely fine.

But there has been countless number of people having the issue of fans ramping up/down or staying 100% with different kind of BIOS versions. Some BIOS versions seemed to have this issue even worse.
I dont think they all had multiple fans on one header, but I could be wrong.
I also had it on one of the previous (before 6401) versions of BIOS, the fans would go 100%, but only if I calibrated them. This disappeared with newer BIOS.

From my reading of this thread, fan issues have been always weird with this board.
Just, it doesnt seem like multiple fans on one header is the (only) cause of this issue.

But still, worth trying to connect each separately in case of issues, so Iam not trying to disprove that advice.


----------



## Sentinela

Do 1.8 PLL need to be bumped up when OCing RAM and CPU (no baseclock oc)?


----------



## The Sandman

Sentinela said:


> Do 1.8 PLL need to be bumped up when OCing RAM and CPU (no baseclock oc)?


 Not usually.
Both 1.8 PLL and 1.8v Standby Voltage to 1.8v.


With the exception of VTTDDR, VDDP and VDDP Standby values below would usually be the norm.


----------



## BUFUMAN

The Sandman said:


> Not usually.
> Both 1.8 PLL and 1.8v Standby Voltage to 1.8v.
> 
> 
> With the exception of VTTDDR, VDDP and VDDP Standby values below would usually be the norm.


What are the default values for VTTDDR, VDDP and VDDP Standby?

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## The Sandman

BUFUMAN said:


> What are the default values for VTTDDR, VDDP and VDDP Standby?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



VTTDDR = 1/2 of your current Dram Voltage up to +/- 1 tick.

VDDP and VDDP Standby (use same value for both) are HW dependant. 

Start with the recommended values as well as trying the alternative values from the Ryzen Dram Calculator. It can take some testing to determine optimal value as the calculator is sometimes off a bit.
In my case the recommended VDDP of .900 and CLDO_VDDP voltage of 913 is working fine.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Does anyone know how to get a 2700X to downvolt on idle when manually overclocked? Tried P-States with offset and it doesn't seem to work.

I have balanced plan with min 5% and C-states enabled. It does downclock, but not the voltage


----------



## BUFUMAN

The Sandman said:


> VTTDDR = 1/2 of your current Dram Voltage up to +/- 1 tick.
> 
> VDDP and VDDP Standby (use same value for both) are HW dependant.
> 
> Start with the recommended values as well as trying the alternative values from the Ryzen Dram Calculator. It can take some testing to determine optimal value as the calculator is sometimes off a bit.
> In my case the recommended VDDP of .900 and CLDO_VDDP voltage of 913 is working fine.


Thanks mate[emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

@elmor

Can we ask for AsusZenStates.exe for ZEN2 (3000 series, when You get hands on one)
It is handy tool IMhO


----------



## Yviena

I believe there may be a bios bug somewhere that alters procodt/rzq/cadbus as my pc was stable to 2000% hci memtest, turning the pc back on from sleep next day, i got enormous amounts of errors very quickly, a quick restart, and change of procODT and back again to previous value fixed it, no errors detected again.

I wonder if the wake up from sleep triggered it or something....


----------



## BUFUMAN

Ne01 OnnA said:


> @elmor
> 
> 
> 
> Can we ask for AsusZenStates.exe for ZEN2 (3000 series, when You get hands on one)
> 
> It is handy tool IMhO


Elmore is not working at @asus anymore.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LicSqualo

Yeah, but he's still an engineer, and he still visits the site.


----------



## mito1172

LicSqualo said:


> Yeah, but he's still an engineer, and he still visits the site.


 @elmor 
no longer provides information


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

LicSqualo said:


> Yeah, but he's still an engineer, and he still visits the site.


Yes, and maby he will be nice bloke and spare some time for updating our Great Tool


----------



## Ramad

Sentinela said:


> On linpack, how many trials do you run?


I'm not sure if I understand your question but I will answer of what I think it means. If the question is regrading how many 2 hours test using linpack, then I use 1 x 2 hours test. If you means how many threads, then it depends on the CPU, I have an R5 so I use 12 threads if I'm using LinX because it has the option for that. If I had an R7 then I would use 16 threads.


Tests like Prime95 and Linpack are unrealistic and we only use them to show overclock weaknesses to obtain stability by making needed changes, so the system is good enough to run games and other programs if the system passes these tests for several hours. Every "stable" system will make an error at some point which is software related most of the time.


----------



## Tobor

Ramad said:


> It's not good connecting fans to a single fan header using a spiltter, super I/O which is responsible for monitoring temps and fanspeeds will monitor the fan I/O pin and pings the fan to regulate speed and it will get 2 answers because fans are never identical, fan 1 could be running at 600RPM and fan 2 could be running at 625RPM in case of 2 fans and it will get confused and would try to get them to run at the same speed but it can't.


I think most of the splitter cables sold now-a-days are OK i.e. only one fan connector has the RPM sense pin connected. If not, it's pretty easy to just cut the RPM sense wire yourself leading to all but one fan connector.

To date, I have not seen a motherboard with a SIO chip that would actually try to control a fan by maintaining a given RPM at a given temperature as such, all of them have just done either "X % PWM at temperature Y" or "X volts at temperature Y" if running in DC mode.

Running too many fans off a single motherboard fan header PWM output probably can cause issues but I don't think there is any official number as to "how many is too many". I do know that for example Arctic feels running 4 is OK and have heard of folks running even 7 without any issues at all.


----------



## elmor

Ne01 OnnA said:


> @elmor
> 
> Can we ask for AsusZenStates.exe for ZEN2 (3000 series, when You get hands on one)
> It is handy tool IMhO





BUFUMAN said:


> Elmore is not working at @asus anymore.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk





LicSqualo said:


> Yeah, but he's still an engineer, and he still visits the site.





mito1172 said:


> @elmor
> no longer provides information





Ne01 OnnA said:


> Yes, and maby he will be nice bloke and spare some time for updating our Great Tool



The source code of ZenStates is uploaded to GitHub: https://github.com/eelmor/ASUS-ZenStates-0.7.1

There shouldn't be any major changes required to support Zen2. Pretty much just add the new CPUID as a recognized platform. Possibly update some SMU addresses for additional functions like temperature reading.


----------



## LicSqualo

elmor said:


> The source code of ZenStates is uploaded to GitHub: https://github.com/eelmor/ASUS-ZenStates-0.7.1
> 
> There shouldn't be any major changes required to support Zen2. Pretty much just add the new CPUID as a recognized platform. Possibly update some SMU addresses for additional functions like temperature reading.


THANK YOU! Sincerely, Lic


----------



## tivook

Does anyone know if the Crosshair VI is limited to the amount of cores supported?

I'm simply wondering if the 3950x with 16 cores will ever run on this platform or if there's a limitation to the board somehow.


----------



## elmor

tivook said:


> Does anyone know if the Crosshair VI is limited to the amount of cores supported?
> 
> I'm simply wondering if the 3950x with 16 cores will ever run on this platform or if there's a limitation to the board somehow.


Should be fine. VRM will have no issues dealing with it, just no official PCI-E Gen4 support. Might be possible with modified bioses in the future to use Gen4 on X370/X470. Not that Gen4 is very useful right now, I doubt AMD's new mid-range cards will benefit from it.


----------



## oile

elmor said:


> Should be fine. VRM will have no issues dealing with it, just no official PCI-E Gen4 support. Might be possible with modified bioses in the future to use Gen4 on X370/X470. Not that Gen4 is very useful right now, I doubt AMD's new mid-range cards will benefit from it.


Thanks for the answer elmor! 

Inviato dal mio SM-G970F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ramad

*CPU 1.8V PLL*

There was a question regarding CPU 1.8V PLL voltage. I ran 2 tests, 1 test using 1.8V and the other using 2V (1.94V-1.96V is enough at this CPU frequency but I ran it at 2V), all other settings are the same, so the only difference is CPU 1.8V PLL voltage. 



- First test fails after around 40 min. while the voltage is at 1.8V.
- Second test passed for 4 hours until I stopped it while voltage is at 2V. 



This result is repeatable on my system which I have done several times since I build my setup and I can't say if your CPU needs this voltage raised if you have a 1st. or a 2nd. gen. Ryzen since I only have an R5 1600 to test. It's necessary to raise this voltage for my CPU to remain stable.


----------



## LicSqualo

Ramad said:


> There was a question regarding CPU 1.8V PLL voltage. I ran 2 tests, 1 test using 1.8V and the other using 2V (1.94V-1.96V is enough at this CPU frequency but I ran it at 2V), all other settings are the same, so the only difference is CPU 1.8V PLL voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> - First test fails after around 40 min. while the voltage is at 1.8V.
> - Second test passed for 4 hours until I stopped it while voltage is at 2V.
> 
> 
> 
> This result is repeatable on my system which I have done several times since I build my setup and I can't say if your CPU needs this voltage raised if you have a 1st. or a 2nd. gen. Ryzen since I only have an R5 1600 to test. It's necessary to raise this voltage for my CPU to remain stable.


Thanks for the info Ramad, much appreciated. Never raised the PLL voltage until now. I will try for sure.


----------



## tivook

elmor said:


> Should be fine. VRM will have no issues dealing with it, just no official PCI-E Gen4 support. Might be possible with modified bioses in the future to use Gen4 on X370/X470. Not that Gen4 is very useful right now, I doubt AMD's new mid-range cards will benefit from it.


Nice.

Question then is if the Crosshair VI has reinforced PCI lanes? I read something about high end X370 boards having more headroom which would allow for unofficial PCIE 4 support.


----------



## elmor

tivook said:


> Nice.
> 
> Question then is if the Crosshair VI has reinforced PCI lanes? I read something about high end X370 boards having more headroom which would allow for unofficial PCIE 4 support.



I'm not so sure about that. It's down to how good the trace layout is and the length of the traces. More PCB layers would help since it would simplify routing and allow for less interference. I suspect the biggest issue would be the PCI-E switch IC's that allow changing the lane configuration between 16x+0x and 8x+8x since they are rated only up to Gen 3. A board that only supports a single 16x slot and doesn't have those switches should have a better chance of supporting PCI-E Gen 4 without issues. That would typically mean lower end boards based on B350/B450 chipset, like TUF B450-Plus Gaming.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

elmor said:


> The source code of ZenStates is uploaded to GitHub: https://github.com/eelmor/ASUS-ZenStates-0.7.1
> 
> There shouldn't be any major changes required to support Zen2. Pretty much just add the new CPUID as a recognized platform. Possibly update some SMU addresses for additional functions like temperature reading.


Thanks Bratan'


----------



## mito1172

elmor said:


> Should be fine. VRM will have no issues dealing with it, just no official PCI-E Gen4 support. Might be possible with modified bioses in the future to use Gen4 on X370/X470. Not that Gen4 is very useful right now, I doubt AMD's new mid-range cards will benefit from it.


thank you so much. That's the answer I was looking for. then we can plug this motherboard a 3900x comfortably


----------



## herericc

Hello everybody.

I've been thinking about getting a 12c or 16c Ryzen 9 when they come out. I have a Crosshair VI Hero board and 2700x, and it currently runs my 2x8 sticks of Team Dark Pro C14 b-die at 3200MT with safe timings. I can run the CPU at -0.125V offset with PE2. 

I have been wondering - would I get better clock rates on my RAM with 4 sticks than 2 because of the CHVI's topology? The board effectively has stubs on the DRAM traces right now, so having another set of ram populated would at the very least allow for those stubs to be terminated! 

I can boot up to 3600MT but I can't seem to get them stable at those speeds. I haven't spent a full day tweaking subtimings to improve things since I knew I wanted to get a ryzen 3000 series cpu when they release. 

Team Dark Pro ram seems to be EOL with Samsung's recent announcement that they're cancelling their production of B-Dies. I was thinking that it's now or never to pick up 2 more matching sticks, so I wanted to know if it would help my ram speeds, or do nothing, or worsen them?

Thanks for any replies!

Hereric


----------



## Fanu

herericc said:


> Hello everybody.
> 
> I've been thinking about getting a 12c or 16c Ryzen 9 when they come out. I have a Crosshair VI Hero board and 2700x, and it currently runs my 2x8 sticks of Team Dark Pro C14 b-die at 3200MT with safe timings. I can run the CPU at -0.125V offset with PE2.
> 
> I have been wondering - would I get better clock rates on my RAM with 4 sticks than 2 because of the CHVI's topology? The board effectively has stubs on the DRAM traces right now, so having another set of ram populated would at the very least allow for those stubs to be terminated!
> 
> I can boot up to 3600MT but I can't seem to get them stable at those speeds. I haven't spent a full day tweaking subtimings to improve things since I knew I wanted to get a ryzen 3000 series cpu when they release.
> 
> Team Dark Pro ram seems to be EOL with Samsung's recent announcement that they're cancelling their production of B-Dies. I was thinking that it's now or never to pick up 2 more matching sticks, so I wanted to know if it would help my ram speeds, or do nothing, or worsen them?
> 
> Thanks for any replies!
> 
> Hereric


its more difficult to OC 4 memory sticks than 2 
i have 3200CL16 2x8gb which I can OC to 3333 14-14-14-14-26 Fast timings with -0.1V CPU undervolt
I can get it to 3466CL14 but then I have to remove my CPU undervolt for it to be stable

try reducing or completely removing your CPU undervolt and see if that helps you get to 3333MHz with fast timings (or at least 3200 with fast timings)


----------



## Sentinela

Ramad said:


> There was a question regarding CPU 1.8V PLL voltage. I ran 2 tests, 1 test using 1.8V and the other using 2V (1.94V-1.96V is enough at this CPU frequency but I ran it at 2V), all other settings are the same, so the only difference is CPU 1.8V PLL voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> - First test fails after around 40 min. while the voltage is at 1.8V.
> - Second test passed for 4 hours until I stopped it while voltage is at 2V.
> 
> 
> 
> This result is repeatable on my system which I have done several times since I build my setup and I can't say if your CPU needs this voltage raised if you have a 1st. or a 2nd. gen. Ryzen since I only have an R5 1600 to test. It's necessary to raise this voltage for my CPU to remain stable.


Thnks for the tests. Will try uping this voltage. Using R7 1800x.


----------



## iNeri

Hi guys, what do you think about CH6 extreme for ryzen 3000 16/32? its on sale on my country, about 190 us dolars 

PD. My taichi its dead


----------



## upgraditus

iNeri said:


> Hi guys, what do you think about CH6 extreme for ryzen 3000 16/32? its on sale on my country, about 190 us dolars
> 
> PD. My taichi its dead


It would be about the best power delivery you could get for that price but may struggle if you later go chasing high RAM OC.


----------



## mito1172

iNeri said:


> Hi guys, what do you think about CH6 extreme for ryzen 3000 16/32? its on sale on my country, about 190 us dolars
> 
> PD. My taichi its dead


c6h says enough. elmor

https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...og-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread-4079.html


----------



## iNeri

upgraditus said:


> It would be about the best power delivery you could get for that price but may struggle if you later go chasing high RAM OC.


Its t-topology i guess? The taichi its the same, i can run my b dies up to 3533 mhz with geardown enabled + CR to 1. Fast timings from calculator. or 3466 GD disabled CR 1. I hope same results on the extreme.



mito1172 said:


> c6h says enough. elmor
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...og-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread-4079.html


I see. nice to know it from an expert. Thanks.


----------



## Sentinela

iNeri said:


> Its t-topology i guess? The taichi its the same, i can run my b dies up to 3533 mhz with geardown enabled + CR to 1. Fast timings from calculator. or 3466 GD disabled CR 1. I hope same results on the extreme.
> 
> 
> 
> I see. nice to know it from an expert. Thanks.


well, i have a crosshair vi extreme, its not very impressive on ram oc...VDDP seems broken on this board. My wall is 3200mhz cl14, anything over it wont pass a single test. Using samsung b-die XMP 4000mhz, set to 3200mhz cl14.


----------



## iNeri

Sentinela said:


> well, i have a crosshair vi extreme, its not very impressive on ram oc...VDDP seems broken on this board. My wall is 3200mhz cl14, anything over it wont pass a single test. Using samsung b-die XMP 4000mhz, set to 3200mhz cl14.


So, nothing of "extreme" then? :/


----------



## Sentinela

iNeri said:


> So, nothing of "extreme" then? :/


Well, its a beast of a MOBO, no doubt. Maybe on refresh series, it can OC ram better. For me, it was the solo reason to come to Ryzen, as its a full packed mobo, with all the bells and whistles you can ask. But latest bios seems to broken some features, as the VDDP voltage. But on the other hand, you got the best looking AM4 board in the market, a monster VRM, solid RAM VRM (same as the Apex series, totally overkill), an amazing bios (so many to play with). I would not think twice to buy it again, worth every penny.


----------



## Fanu

iNeri said:


> So, nothing of "extreme" then? :/


well on my C6E I can run my 3200CL16 b-die RAM at 3333 14-14-14-14-26 1T (1.38V) with 62ns latency (according to AIDA64) and 0.1V CPU undervolt
I can up my RAM to 3466 with fast timings but its unstable with CPU undervolt so I keep it at 3333MHz

Overall I am happy with C6E - it has tons of features, is well built (and massive considering its EATX standard) and has great BIOS features 
RAM OC isnt anything special (couldnt even reach 3400 with fast timings until recent BIOS) but once you reach 3200-3400MHz with fast timings there is no point in OCing even further cause of the miniscule gains

VRM are very cool and I've never seen them go over 50~C (with XFR and PBO enabled and my 2700X boosting up to 4.360MHz)

if you cant get C7H for similar price, go with C6E (which should be the best X370 motherboard on the market)


----------



## tajf88

CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 7003

No changelog. Is this ComboPI-1.0.0.1?

Link: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7003.zip


----------



## Dbsjej56464

tajf88 said:


> CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 7003
> 
> No changelog. Is this ComboPI-1.0.0.1?


Nope its still 0.0.7.2 What are asus doing?!


----------



## TheRic89

elmor said:


> tivook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the Crosshair VI is limited to the amount of cores supported?
> 
> I'm simply wondering if the 3950x with 16 cores will ever run on this platform or if there's a limitation to the board somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> Should be fine. VRM will have no issues dealing with it, just no official PCI-E Gen4 support. Might be possible with modified bioses in the future to use Gen4 on X370/X470. Not that Gen4 is very useful right now, I doubt AMD's new mid-range cards will benefit from it.
Click to expand...



Would the VRM still have no issue for overclocking as well? Thanks


----------



## Dr. Vodka

tajf88 said:


> CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 7003
> 
> No changelog. Is this ComboPI-1.0.0.1?
> 
> Link: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7003.zip






Sideways2k said:


> Nope its still 0.0.7.2 What are asus doing?!



Just upgraded from 7002. I can load 7002's .CMO with all the saved settings, no complaining about different BIOS versions.

It shouldn't be too much different.










TheRic89 said:


> Would the VRM still have no issue for overclocking as well? Thanks


I mean, the C6H's VRM is quite overbuilt, and has decent cooling (even more so with some airflow)

It should have no issues overclocking even the 3950X, for example.


----------



## iNeri

Fanu said:


> well on my C6E I can run my 3200CL16 b-die RAM at 3333 14-14-14-14-26 1T (1.38V) with 62ns latency (according to AIDA64) and 0.1V CPU undervolt
> I can up my RAM to 3466 with fast timings but its unstable with CPU undervolt so I keep it at 3333MHz
> 
> Overall I am happy with C6E - it has tons of features, is well built (and massive considering its EATX standard) and has great BIOS features
> RAM OC isnt anything special (couldnt even reach 3400 with fast timings until recent BIOS) but once you reach 3200-3400MHz with fast timings there is no point in OCing even further cause of the miniscule gains
> 
> VRM are very cool and I've never seen them go over 50~C (with XFR and PBO enabled and my 2700X boosting up to 4.360MHz)
> 
> if you cant get C7H for similar price, go with C6E (which should be the best X370 motherboard on the market)


Thanks bro. CH6E was at 195 dolar vs 190 dolar for the CH6H i pick up the extreme for the better VRM, its like taichi @ 480 amp 

At the moment i test the same config from my taichi and boots no problem at 3466 14-15-14-14-28-42-1t GD disabled and 1.4v. Not stable jojojo. i will try to get stable for this config. Any recomendation?

Bios 6401 
Proodt at 53
RTT off-off-/6
CAD 24-24-24-24
VTTDDR .72v
VDDP .885v
SOC 1.0375 v


----------



## LicSqualo

For me the new bios seems ok, no changes in my actual profile.


----------



## The Sandman

iNeri said:


> Thanks bro. CH6E was at 195 dolar vs 190 dolar for the CH6H i pick up the extreme for the better VRM, its like taichi @ 480 amp
> 
> At the moment i test the same config from my taichi and boots no problem at 3466 14-15-14-14-28-42-1t GD disabled and 1.4v. Not stable jojojo. i will try to get stable for this config. Any recomendation?
> 
> Bios 6401
> Proodt at 53
> RTT off-off-/6
> CAD 24-24-24-24
> VTTDDR .72v
> VDDP .885v
> SOC 1.0375 v



My guess without more info would be to increase Dram voltage a bit.
If it's of any help my Flare-x runs 3466 C14 and looks like this.
Bios text file below.


----------



## mito1172

LicSqualo said:


> For me the new bios seems ok, no changes in my actual profile.


Why is there no information in the new bios?


----------



## roco_smith

Sentinela said:


> New bios for Crosshair VI Extreme out, 7002.
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...XTREME/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-7002.zip


Hi can anyone who still have this bios file if possible to share , I know this bios have so many issues but is for doing some test , I cant find a download link anywhere 

thanks


----------



## roco_smith

Sentinela said:


> Well, its a beast of a MOBO, no doubt. Maybe on refresh series, it can OC ram better. For me, it was the solo reason to come to Ryzen, as its a full packed mobo, with all the bells and whistles you can ask. But latest bios seems to broken some features, as the VDDP voltage. But on the other hand, you got the best looking AM4 board in the market, a monster VRM, solid RAM VRM (same as the Apex series, totally overkill), an amazing bios (so many to play with). I would not think twice to buy it again, worth every penny.


same opinion, I owe a CH6E also and very like from the first time , have strong VRM, a lot of fan connectors and the Bios is very easy to oc and navigate , I just hope can squeeze all the potential of the 3900x on this board.


----------



## iNeri

Sentinela said:


> Well, its a beast of a MOBO, no doubt. Maybe on refresh series, it can OC ram better. For me, it was the solo reason to come to Ryzen, as its a full packed mobo, with all the bells and whistles you can ask. But latest bios seems to broken some features, as the VDDP voltage. But on the other hand, you got the best looking AM4 board in the market, a monster VRM, solid RAM VRM (same as the Apex series, totally overkill), an amazing bios (so many to play with). I would not think twice to buy it again, worth every penny.


Yep, i confirm. ITs a monster of mobo  its so beautifull :3

https://imgur.com/04Q3wvC

https://imgur.com/5vhVuDc



The Sandman said:


> My guess without more info would be to increase Dram voltage a bit.
> If it's of any help my Flare-x runs 3466 C14 and looks like this.
> Bios text file below.


Thanks for your reply. I will try as soon as posible 



roco_smith said:


> same opinion, I owe a CH6E also and very like from the first time , have strong VRM, a lot of fan connectors and the Bios is very easy to oc and navigate , I just hope can squeeze all the potential of the 3900x on this board.


I have plans to update to ryzen 3000 as well


----------



## Dave001

roco_smith said:


> Hi can anyone who still have this bios file if possible to share , I know this bios have so many issues but is for doing some test , I cant find a download link anywhere
> 
> thanks



https://www.dropbox.com/s/nsfs7gnv1fao7re/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-7002.CAP?dl=0


----------



## roco_smith

Thanks very much Dave001


----------



## iNeri

Well, at same voltage and timings i can only get 3400 on the CH6E vs 3466 mhz on the taichi :/










It could be worse xD


----------



## Sentinela

iNeri said:


> Well, at same voltage and timings i can only get 3400 on the CH6E vs 3466 mhz on the taichi :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could be worse xD


Hows your VDDP voltage? Sitting at 0.065v too?


----------



## iNeri

Sentinela said:


> Hows your VDDP voltage? Sitting at 0.065v too?


Yes, dont matter what i put, always its at .065v xDD

Only standby VDDP take efect.


----------



## Lermite

A question to whoever runs with the bios 7003:

Does "Smoothing time" in the fans settings finally work?


----------



## Dave001

I have an open support ticket with Asus Global, to try and get both the VDDP voltage and Fan Smoothing issues, fixed in the BIOS on the Extreme, but they keep palming it off to the RMA department. I've put several hours into it so far, and have gotten absolutely nowhere. 

I found this post on the ROG forum by @elmor

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...ncy-in-voltages-Normal-or-bad-mobo#post710856

So it seems to me, that the BIOS has just never been updated to point to the new/correct path to read the actual VDDP voltage. 
I have no idea if manually setting the VDDP works as it should, changing it does not help stabilise my ram, but that could be a ram/cpu limitation.


----------



## Lermite

Dave001 said:


> I have an open support ticket with Asus Global, to try and get both the VDDP voltage and Fan Smoothing issues, fixed in the BIOS on the Extreme, but they keep palming it off to the RMA department. I've put several hours into it so far, and have gotten absolutely nowhere.
> 
> I found this post on the ROG forum by @elmor
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...ncy-in-voltages-Normal-or-bad-mobo#post710856
> 
> So it seems to me, that the BIOS has just never been updated to point to the new/correct path to read the actual VDDP voltage.
> I have no idea if manually setting the VDDP works as it should, changing it does not help stabilise my ram, but that could be a ram/cpu limitation.



Your VDDP issue looks like a real hardware issue.
Even if this voltage is internally generated now, mine works as expected: I've set it at 0.81V in the bios and HWiNFO reads between 0.807 and 8.828V, which is fine.
That means even if this voltage is internally generated, a monitoring software such HWiNFO should be able to read its real value.

Obviously, your issue about VDDP should be solved when you get a new board.

Perhaps the Probelt measure points (between the main ATX connector and the edge of the board) on your board would allow the check the VDDP voltage with a voltmeter, but I'm not sur this voltage is among the ones available here.

BTW, the smoothing fan speed doesn't work for so long that I lost almost any hope this feature comes back one day, but the ramping up and down of the fans is pretty annoying, especially when my PC is lightly loaded, almost idle.


----------



## Dave001

Lermite said:


> Your VDDP issue looks like a real hardware issue.
> Even if this voltage is internally generated now, mine works as expected: I've set it at 0.81V in the bios and HWiNFO reads between 0.807 and 8.828V, which is fine.
> That means even if this voltage is internally generated, a monitoring software such HWiNFO should be able to read its real value.
> 
> Obviously, your issue about VDDP should be solved when you get a new board.


That would be because you have a different board, I'm talking about the Extreme, not the Hero.



Lermite said:


> Perhaps the Probelt measure points (between the main ATX connector and the edge of the board) on your board would allow the check the VDDP voltage with a voltmeter, but I'm not sur this voltage is among the ones available here.


From Elmor's post on the ROG forum. "VDDP was initially fed externally in to the CPU, but was changed in AGESA 1.0.0.4 to be internally generated which is why there's no voltage at that input." 
There is nothing to measure on the Probelt any more.



Lermite said:


> BTW, the smoothing fan speed doesn't work for so long that I lost almost any hope this feature comes back one day, but the ramping up and down of the fans is pretty annoying, especially when my PC is lightly loaded, almost idle.


Have you bothered to open a support ticket?


----------



## Lermite

Dave001 said:


> Have you bothered to open a support ticket?


I've opened one about a much more serious issue: my fans didn't work at all in PWM mode and on multiple sources (CPU + T_Sensor).
After many mails exchanges with the french support service of Asus, this issue was finally corrected with the bios 6808 or 6903 (can't remember which one precisely).

As the smoothing time issue is much less important, I didn't bothered Asus about it but it the 7003 still has it, I gonna open a ticket about it because it became too annoying since my PC got new light 24h/24 tasks.


----------



## elmor

Lermite said:


> Your VDDP issue looks like a real hardware issue.
> Even if this voltage is internally generated now, mine works as expected: I've set it at 0.81V in the bios and HWiNFO reads between 0.807 and 8.828V, which is fine.
> That means even if this voltage is internally generated, a monitoring software such HWiNFO should be able to read its real value.
> 
> Obviously, your issue about VDDP should be solved when you get a new board.
> 
> Perhaps the Probelt measure points (between the main ATX connector and the edge of the board) on your board would allow the check the VDDP voltage with a voltmeter, but I'm not sur this voltage is among the ones available here.
> 
> BTW, the smoothing fan speed doesn't work for so long that I lost almost any hope this feature comes back one day, but the ramping up and down of the fans is pretty annoying, especially when my PC is lightly loaded, almost idle.


The board can only measure the external VDDP voltage, not the internal one. Some boards may still feed the external VDDP voltage to the CPU and measure it, but it's not being used and doesn't mean anything. AFAIK there's no way to read the currently applied VDDP voltage from the CPU.


----------



## mito1172

@elmor

Hello. Can I overclock the 3900x CPU with the c6h?


----------



## elmor

mito1172 said:


> @elmor
> 
> Hello. Can I overclock the 3900x CPU with the c6h?


Sure


----------



## mito1172

elmor said:


> Sure


thank you so much


----------



## Dbsjej56464

@elmor are the voltages when using PBO level 2 with PBO set to "Enabled" safe? Can't see to find an answer. While playing lower demanding games it hovers around 1.4v with a -0.1v offset. The last two bios put the EDC to 255A which conflicts with your old post stating different numbers. 

(I know you don't work there anymore, was just wondering if you knew from your experience, I hope your new endeavours are going well).


----------



## Sentinela

elmor said:


> The board can only measure the external VDDP voltage, not the internal one. Some boards may still feed the external VDDP voltage to the CPU and measure it, but it's not being used and doesn't mean anything. AFAIK there's no way to read the currently applied VDDP voltage from the CPU.


Ok, so setting a value on the bios will actually work as intended, even thou ew cant measure it? Or its a value that the board cannot handle anymore? Really confused...


----------



## voreo

hmm im still on 6401, probably time to update XD

anyone find out what the deal is with 7003 being blank yet?


----------



## Dr. Vodka

voreo said:


> hmm im still on 6401, probably time to update XD
> 
> anyone find out what the deal is with 7003 being blank yet?



To make things even weirder, 7002 is gone from the official BIOS releases list. You can still download it, though.



https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## Aretak

Lermite said:


> A question to whoever runs with the bios 7003:
> 
> Does "Smoothing time" in the fans settings finally work?


I've never had any luck with that setting in an Asus BIOS. Even on the Z270 board that I had a couple of years ago it was completely non-functional. Perhaps you don't want to install it (or perhaps you're not using Windows), but the version of it in Fan Xpert inside AI Suite works perfectly. AI Suite's interface is a mess, but I've had zero issues with it when just setting and forgetting a fan curve. It only uses a few megabytes of RAM for background processes once set up, which I find worth it for the upside. It'd be nice if there was a stand-alone version of Fan Xpert though.


----------



## elmor

Sideways2k said:


> @elmor are the voltages when using PBO level 2 with PBO set to "Enabled" safe? Can't see to find an answer. While playing lower demanding games it hovers around 1.4v with a -0.1v offset. The last two bios put the EDC to 255A which conflicts with your old post stating different numbers.
> 
> (I know you don't work there anymore, was just wondering if you knew from your experience, I hope your new endeavours are going well).



Level 2 is not tinkering with any voltage or the precision boost scalar, it only adjusts the maximum allowed power and current. I believe it can be considered "safe".



Sentinela said:


> Ok, so setting a value on the bios will actually work as intended, even thou ew cant measure it? Or its a value that the board cannot handle anymore? Really confused...



It should work as intended through the internal regulator, but I'm not aware of any way to verify or measure it.


----------



## Lermite

Aretak said:


> I've never had any luck with that setting in an Asus BIOS. Even on the Z270 board that I had a couple of years ago it was completely non-functional. Perhaps you don't want to install it (or perhaps you're not using Windows), but the version of it in Fan Xpert inside AI Suite works perfectly. AI Suite's interface is a mess, but I've had zero issues with it when just setting and forgetting a fan curve. It only uses a few megabytes of RAM for background processes once set up, which I find worth it for the upside. It'd be nice if there was a stand-alone version of Fan Xpert though.


What's weird is that my Prime X370 Pro, which is a much mid range motherboard than the C6H, always handled the fans perfectly, with a still working Smoothing time, without any need to install anything on Windows.

With the C6H, I started with the bios 6101. I don't remember if the Smoothing time issue was already there but according to your kind answer, it probably was.

I uses Fan Xpert from AI Suite with the bios up to 6401 because my fans didn't work at all.
I don't remember it made the Smoothing time to work though.

I gonna try again AI suite to check this.
However, there's no point to me to install the 7003 as I only have a 1700. I probably gonna keep the 6903 forever.


----------



## arcDaniel

@elmor

thanks for your support, but are you back in some way at Asus or is it only personal interest?


----------



## Lermite

Lermite said:


> I gonna try again AI suite to check this.


Some feedback:

Fan Xpert in AI Suite works fine with really applied Smoothing times, even if I had to set them to 63s to calm down my fans.

A weird side effect is that HWiNFO is now unable to read the fans speed variations: it always show still values despite I hear the fans speed to change.

As working fans is more important than their monitoring, I keep AI Suite.
Thanks for this advice.

EDIT / my bad: The HWiNFO sensors reading somehow crashes after any change applied by Fan Xpert but restarting it restores its normal behavior.
In other words: finally, everything is fine


----------



## elmor

arcDaniel said:


> @elmor
> 
> thanks for your support, but are you back in some way at Asus or is it only personal interest?



I'm not back at Asus.


----------



## LicSqualo

@elmor
 Just one question: 
I've two M2 NVME drive, a first 970 Evo in the MB m2 socket and the 2nd one (950 Pro) over a PCI-Ex x4 card on the secondary VGA slot.
Also a Radeon Vega64 VGA card.
Well, all the software I use to check the speed of my prymary PCI-Ex indicate a x16 run (HWInfo. AIDA64, SIV).
Both NVME drives run at x4 speed.
How is possible (for my calculation I've: x16 Vga + x4 NVME + x4 NVME = 24 PCI-Ex lanes)?
Thx in advance.
Lic


----------



## elmor

LicSqualo said:


> @elmor
> Just one question:
> I've two M2 NVME drive, a first 970 Evo in the MB m2 socket and the 2nd one (950 Pro) over a PCI-Ex x4 card on the secondary VGA slot.
> Also a Radeon Vega64 VGA card.
> Well, all the software I use to check the speed of my prymary PCI-Ex indicate a x16 run (HWInfo. AIDA64, SIV).
> Both NVME drives run at x4 speed.
> How is possible (for my calculation I've: x16 Vga + x4 NVME + x4 NVME = 24 PCI-Ex lanes)?
> Thx in advance.
> Lic



By the "secondary VGA slot", do you mean PCIEX8_2 (grey) or PCIEX4_3 (black)?

If you're using PCIEX8_2 for the PCI-E x4 M.2 card, the VGA in the first slot would run at x8. But if you use the PCIEX4_3 slot which is through the chipset PCI-E lanes and not the CPU, the VGA would still run at x16. The on-board M.2 slot is dedicated from the CPU and not shared with anything else. GPU-Z is usually very reliable for checking how many lanes are used by the graphics card.


----------



## LicSqualo

elmor said:


> By the "secondary VGA slot", do you mean PCIEX8_2 (grey) or PCIEX4_3 (black)?
> 
> If you're using PCIEX8_2 for the PCI-E x4 M.2 card, the VGA in the first slot would run at x8. But if you use the PCIEX4_3 slot which is through the chipset PCI-E lanes and not the CPU, the VGA would still run at x16. The on-board M.2 slot is dedicated from the CPU and not shared with anything else. GPU-Z is usually very reliable for checking how many lanes are used by the graphics card.


Yes the PCIEX8_2 for the m2 card.
The "strange" is that all the Info software show X16 for the Vega64.


----------



## mito1172

Dr. Vodka said:


> To make things even weirder, 7002 is gone from the official BIOS releases list. You can still download it, though.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_BIOS/


Why did he do that after 1 month? strange


----------



## iNeri

iNeri said:


> Well, at same voltage and timings i can only get 3400 on the CH6E vs 3466 mhz on the taichi :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could be worse xD


Forget it, as soon i mod voltage or OC to CPU this ram OC dont work anymore. Cant pass the test no matter what i do. Damn it Asus, if this mobo come to the market 6 months later than C6H why you dont take care of, at least tunned the mobo to be equal on RAM OC 

Anyway. With UV to -.075 LLC2, default enhacer and custom PBO to 200-110-150 i can get 3333 OC ram at 1.39v:










I dont know, on the taichi i was able to do 102 bclk OC and UV -.0375v. The RAM oc there was 3466 CL14-15-14-14 GD disabled 1t. Totally stable.

Other thing is, if i put 102 bclk here the latency goes as if i manual OC on cache NS: L1 1.0 ns L2 3.0ns L3 9.0+ ns while on the taichi with bclk i get L1 0.9 ns L2 2.8 NS LC 8.6 ns.

If i use bclk OC this mobo do 2 post from a cold boot. The taichi no problem, even boots faster. And while i run TM5 stress test on the taichi i can use the PC no problem, here is unusable while running.

Its a beauty piece of hardware, tons of features. It hurts that the performance is low than a lower end MOBO. I mean, is not Asrock the low cost brand of asustek? well, they doing it better


----------



## Naeem

Dr. Vodka said:


> To make things even weirder, 7002 is gone from the official BIOS releases list. You can still download it, though.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_BIOS/



looks like PCI-E 4 support is getting locked down


----------



## Pilotasso

Old news however the community is hell bent on modded BIOS to get that feature re-activated.


----------



## herericc

Pilotasso said:


> Old news however the community is hell bent on modded BIOS to get that feature re-activated.


Hey Pilotasso,

I noticed you've got the same CPU/RAM/Mobo configuration as me - my RAM is 4x8GB Team Group Dark Pro C14 3200MT B-dies. 

What changes did you make from the calculator's values to get stability at 3533? Also have you played around with PBO or BCLK overclocking at all?

I only just got my 2nd set of the ram, so tonight I'll be trying to get it stable with all 32GB at 3200MT to start.


----------



## GraveNoX

New chipset drivers for X370/X470, dated 6/17/2019
X370 - https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370
X470 - https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x470


----------



## Pilotasso

herericc said:


> Hey Pilotasso,
> 
> I noticed you've got the same CPU/RAM/Mobo configuration as me - my RAM is 4x8GB Team Group Dark Pro C14 3200MT B-dies.
> 
> What changes did you make from the calculator's values to get stability at 3533? Also have you played around with PBO or BCLK overclocking at all?
> 
> I only just got my 2nd set of the ram, so tonight I'll be trying to get it stable with all 32GB at 3200MT to start.


I just used safe settings calculated for 3533 from Ryzen DRAM calculator. Nothing fancy. I just think the fact having 4266 rated memories makes it easier to attain these speeds.


----------



## herericc

Pilotasso said:


> I just used safe settings calculated for 3533 from Ryzen DRAM calculator. Nothing fancy. I just think the fact having 4266 rated memories makes it easier to attain these speeds.


Well congrats on your easy OC - it seems like the CH6 maxes out around 3600 with 2 DIMMs so managing to achieve 3533 on 4 is very impressive - do you plan on getting a 3rd gen ryzen when they come out? I'm thinking about getting the 16 core then just not upgrading my computer again for like 5 years lol.


----------



## Pilotasso

herericc said:


> Well congrats on your easy OC - it seems like the CH6 maxes out around 3600 with 2 DIMMs so managing to achieve 3533 on 4 is very impressive - do you plan on getting a 3rd gen ryzen when they come out? I'm thinking about getting the 16 core then just not upgrading my computer again for like 5 years lol.


Yeah, I am planning to get a 3900X. 16 core would be fun but that base clock is a tad low and the price 300$ more for 4 more extra cores. I also dont have the power supply (Seasonic 760W) or the cooling for that. The cost would escalate much further than the CPU itself.


----------



## ciukacz

Lermite said:


> A weird side effect is that HWiNFO is now unable to read the fans speed variations: it always show still values despite I hear the fans speed to change.
> As working fans is more important than their monitoring, I keep AI Suite.


if you disable in hwinfo usage of asus's wmi interface then it should be able to monitor them.
put AsusWMI=0 at the bottom of HWiNFO64.INI


----------



## Lermite

ciukacz said:


> if you disable in hwinfo usage of asus's wmi interface then it should be able to monitor them.
> put AsusWMI=0 at the bottom of HWiNFO64.INI


Thanks for this advice but I found out that restarting HWiNFO after each change applied in AI Suite was enough for the monitoring to work again.


----------



## herericc

Hey everyone - I got my 4 sticks of 3200MT CL14 ram installed now - seems to be pretty awesome to have 4 sticks on a CH6. 

I was trying to use the 3533 (safe) settings from the calculator, but I noticed my DRAM voltage is being reported as between ~1.45 and ~1.505. I have it set to 1.41 - why am I seeing such a discrepancy? I realize the CH6 has crappy sensor granularity, but this seems like there's a direct offset of about +0.05V regardless of my actual bios DRAM Voltage setting.

Does everyone else see this discrepancy? I use HWInfo64.
Has anyone actually used a DMM to check what the real DRAM voltage is? I'd be willing to do so to figure out if there's a constant offset or something - just need to know where I can actually probe the traces.

Thanks,

Herericc


----------



## mito1172

GraveNoX said:


> New chipset drivers for X370/X470, dated 6/17/2019
> X370 - https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370
> X470 - https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x470


updated but ryzen power plan disappeared


----------



## herericc

mito1172 said:


> updated but ryzen power plan disappeared


Just use windows balanced you haven't needed to use Ryzen balanced for over a year now.


----------



## Lermite

mito1172 said:


> updated but ryzen power plan disappeared


Weird. I installed this new chipset driver and the Ryzen Balanced power plan is still there.
Mine was always the active one.
Perhaps yours was another one, allowing the Ryzen Balanced to be removed.


----------



## LicSqualo

Lermite said:


> Weird. I installed this new chipset driver and the Ryzen Balanced power plan is still there.
> Mine was always the active one.
> Perhaps yours was another one, allowing the Ryzen Balanced to be removed.


Perhaps you don't have the last windows version, the 1903? Because yes, from the 18.10 version of the chipset driver the AMD Ryzen power plan was removed.
If you don't have upgraded the windows version, also upgrading the chipset driver don't erase the Ryzen Power plan. This happen only if you upgrade windows to the last version.


----------



## Lermite

LicSqualo said:


> Perhaps you don't have the last windows version, the 1903? Because yes, from the 18.10 version of the chipset driver the AMD Ryzen power plan was removed.
> If you don't have upgraded the windows version, also upgrading the chipset driver don't erase the Ryzen Power plan. This happen only if you upgrade windows to the last version.


You're right: I still have Win 10 1607.
I'm too lazy to upgrade it


----------



## Nijo

herericc said:


> Hey everyone - I got my 4 sticks of 3200MT CL14 ram installed now - seems to be pretty awesome to have 4 sticks on a CH6.
> 
> I was trying to use the 3533 (safe) settings from the calculator, but I noticed my DRAM voltage is being reported as between ~1.45 and ~1.505. I have it set to 1.41 - why am I seeing such a discrepancy? I realize the CH6 has crappy sensor granularity, but this seems like there's a direct offset of about +0.05V regardless of my actual bios DRAM Voltage setting.
> 
> Does everyone else see this discrepancy? I use HWInfo64.
> Has anyone actually used a DMM to check what the real DRAM voltage is? I'd be willing to do so to figure out if there's a constant offset or something - just need to know where I can actually probe the traces.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Herericc


My C6H does +0,022V to everything I set in Bios. It´s doing so from the first day on.


----------



## LicSqualo

Lermite said:


> You're right: I still have Win 10 1607.
> I'm too lazy to upgrade it


mmm... isn't really a good choice... overall if you have a Ryzen CPU... 
Microsoft has finally changed, in a good way for Ryzen, the threads allocations.


----------



## Pilotasso

but only in 3D mark can you see any difference


----------



## Lermite

Pilotasso said:


> but only in 3D mark can you see any difference


I like this answer 

My version of Win 10 can be updated with a "in-place upgrade" and the time required to install all my stuff again is probably not worth the performance gain.


----------



## LicSqualo

Pilotasso said:


> but only in 3D mark can you see any difference


You're right, but even your sentence isn't entirely true.
Maybe it should be formulated that way:
The improvement affects the operating system and the way in which threads are managed by assigning them to the cores, in a well-known program this improvement was about 40% (3dMark for example you see a significant increase in the combined score), while in applications and games this improvement is not so tangible, but still present.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I have W10 1903 regular and Insider skip ahead version on another SSD. Also updated chipset drivers to 1.6.13.0400 and AMD Ryzen balanced power plan is there and works.
I also run 3D Mark Time spy and didn't get any significant improvement in scores.


----------



## LicSqualo

MishelLngelo said:


> I have W10 1903 regular and Insider skip ahead version on another SSD. Also updated chipset drivers to 1.6.13.0400 and AMD Ryzen balanced power plan is there and works.
> I also run 3D Mark Time spy and didn't get any significant improvement in scores.


Oh well, a "singularity"! Sorry, I don't have an answer for your case, but isn't "regular" as you write (your windows operating system).

If you don't believe me, please google "windows 10 zen improvements"...


----------



## BUFUMAN

He is right!

I did some test and Windows Balanced was faster than AMD Balanced.... Just 2fps or so....



Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MishelLngelo

LicSqualo said:


> Oh well, a "singularity"! Sorry, I don't have an answer for your case, but isn't "regular" as you write (your windows operating system).
> 
> If you don't believe me, please google "windows 10 zen improvements"...


I believe you, no problem, I also read abut that improvement, even seen it on youtube but I didn't see any of it. 
By regular W10 build I mean a normal one as opposed to Insider builds, Just last week I updated from 1809


----------



## MishelLngelo

Also Time spy before with OC and after (just now) without OC and with Ryzen power saving plan. Lack of better results probably caused by Rx 570.


----------



## mito1172

herericc said:


> Just use windows balanced you haven't needed to use Ryzen balanced for over a year now.


thanks. but Windovs seemed to have the previous ryzen power plan at 1903



Lermite said:


> Weird. I installed this new chipset driver and the Ryzen Balanced power plan is still there.
> Mine was always the active one.
> Perhaps yours was another one, allowing the Ryzen Balanced to be removed.


I do not know does not seem to me


----------



## Lermite

Actually, I have Win 10 LTSB 1607.
As I want to keep a LTSB/C, I can only upgrade to the LTSC 1809.
Would this be enough to get a significant performance gain?


----------



## The Sandman

herericc said:


> Hey everyone - I got my 4 sticks of 3200MT CL14 ram installed now - seems to be pretty awesome to have 4 sticks on a CH6.
> 
> I was trying to use the 3533 (safe) settings from the calculator, but I noticed my DRAM voltage is being reported as between ~1.45 and ~1.505. I have it set to 1.41 - why am I seeing such a discrepancy? I realize the CH6 has crappy sensor granularity, but this seems like there's a direct offset of about +0.05V regardless of my actual bios DRAM Voltage setting.
> 
> Does everyone else see this discrepancy? I use HWInfo64.
> Has anyone actually used a DMM to check what the real DRAM voltage is? I'd be willing to do so to figure out if there's a constant offset or something - just need to know where I can actually probe the traces.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Herericc



Yes mine has been reading high on most values since day one.
Yes it is due to crappy sensor/s and some mobo are better than others. This was covered in the early days here.
https://www.overclock.net/forum/26506128-post31582.html
https://www.overclock.net/forum/26506270-post31597.html

Easy fix is to just measure at the Probelt Points with MM and Offset values in HWinfo accordingly (link above)
I measured mine and use the following negative offsets in HWinfo.

CPU Core Volt = - 0.016
CPU SOC = - 0.03799
Dram = - 0.06580
VDDP = - 0.05000
1.8v = - 0.04399

Better if measured at the socket but Probelt is less risky and for me way closer than with no offset.
This drove me nuts for the longest time as my Dram voltage would always read close to if not over 1.5v.
Now under load I'm pretty much spot on to Probelt Points and a lot more comfortable.


----------



## TheRic89

I also still have the Ryzen Balanced plan as well as Windows 1903 and the new chipset drivers(1.6.13.0400). I also still show AMD Software 18.50.16.01 and the AMD_Chipset_Drivers installed in Programs and Features.


----------



## Neilthran

Here is an explanation from Robert Hallock about the Ryzen power plan for those interested:

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/commen...n_balanced_power_plan_still_relevant/eclsig7/

I'm Using 1903 and a different motherboard than you guys, and the new chipset driver installer didn't install the Ryzen power plan, so i'm using the balanced plan, that should be the same.


----------



## herericc

*herericc*



The Sandman said:


> Yes mine has been reading high on most values since day one.
> Yes it is due to crappy sensor/s and some mobo are better than others. This was covered in the early days here.
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/26506128-post31582.html
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/26506270-post31597.html
> 
> Easy fix is to just measure at the Probelt Points with MM and Offset values in HWinfo accordingly (link above)
> I measured mine and use the following negative offsets in HWinfo.
> 
> CPU Core Volt = - 0.016
> CPU SOC = - 0.03799
> Dram = - 0.06580
> VDDP = - 0.05000
> 1.8v = - 0.04399
> 
> Better if measured at the socket but Probelt is less risky and for me way closer than with no offset.
> This drove me nuts for the longest time as my Dram voltage would always read close to if not over 1.5v.
> Now under load I'm pretty much spot on to Probelt Points and a lot more comfortable.


Thanks so much for the reply, this reassures me that I'm probably not cooking my RAM to death.

I haven't taken the time to look on the motherboard - I assume you meant "Probe Points" not Probelt  Where are they located? Is it in the motherboard documentation anywhere? I have a DMM I'd like to probe with to set up offsets like you've done.

EDIT: Just read the CHVI manual - you DID mean PROBEIT, i read it as PROBELT lol. I will definitely see what my real voltages are at some point this week when I have some time so I can adjust my HWInfo readings. Thanks again for the reply!


----------



## chroniclard

TheRic89 said:


> I also still have the Ryzen Balanced plan as well as Windows 1903 and the new chipset drivers(1.6.13.0400). I also still show AMD Software 18.50.16.01 and the AMD_Chipset_Drivers installed in Programs and Features.


I still have Ryzen Balanced on 1903 and latest chipset drivers. However, isn't windows Balanced recommended now anyway, Ryzen balanced is defunct.


----------



## MishelLngelo

chroniclard said:


> I still have Ryzen Balanced on 1903 and latest chipset drivers. However, isn't windows Balanced recommended now anyway, Ryzen balanced is defunct.


When set to minimum CPU at 5% it drops frequency bellow 2GHz (0.989v) when at idle. windows balanced never under 2.1GHz and 1.1v. That would indicate that Ryzen plan is working although not much better. That is good in this heat because I almost never turn my computers off. As there's some performance loss when Ryzen or Windows balanced and power saver plans are used, I just switch to Ultimate and get up to 20% boost.


----------



## crakej

1usmus has pointed out that to get the full benefit of the new Windows scheduler, that you...

'need a bios with Combo-AM4 AGESA 1001 or greater'


----------



## MishelLngelo

crakej said:


> 1usmus has pointed out that to get the full benefit of the new Windows scheduler, that you...
> 
> 'need a bios with Combo-AM4 AGESA 1001 or greater'


Since AGESA numbering is not incremental, I would word it "or LATER". I have all prerequisites for it to work, Windows version, drivers version, BIOS and AGESA and still not getting better results. Nothing to write home about anyway.


----------



## crakej

MishelLngelo said:


> Since AGESA numbering is not incremental, I would word it "or LATER". I have all prerequisites for it to work, Windows version, drivers version, BIOS and AGESA and still not getting better results. Nothing to write home about anyway.


Lol - you're quite right, 1001 or later 

Interesting you're not seeing results others are.....


----------



## MishelLngelo

crakej said:


> Lol - you're quite right, 1001 or later
> 
> Interesting you're not seeing results others are.....


Maybe my system is already perfect .


----------



## SaLSouL

try unlocking ultimate power plan in windows 10 using this cmd promt input

"powercfg -duplicatescheme e9a42b02-d5df-448d-aa00-03f14749eb61" without quotes


----------



## MishelLngelo

SaLSouL said:


> try unlocking ultimate power plan in windows 10 using this cmd promt input
> 
> "powercfg -duplicatescheme e9a42b02-d5df-448d-aa00-03f14749eb61" without quotes


It is unlocked., I get some better results with it.


----------



## SaLSouL

MishelLngelo said:


> It is unlocked., I get some better results with it.


me 2 but im not using PBO or PE, the stilts recommendation on powerplan for PE3 & 4 is windows balanced, as it states in my BIOS notes on the Extreme tweaker page when you change PE settings


----------



## MishelLngelo

Then I would be on same, I already have a "Damn the torpedoes" preset with 4.3GHz for max (stable) performance. I was hoping for better performance when all on auto, PBO included.


----------



## Dave001

New BIOS, 7003 for the Extreme, is on the Asus site.


----------



## SaLSouL

Dave001 said:


> New BIOS, 7003 for the Extreme, is on the Asus site.


Good spot, the ROG forums are totally screwed up, I cannot edit my post or create new threads in the x370/x470 section its been like that for weeks now, lots of people unable to do the same.

Ill post link here for everyone 

** NEW BIOS RELEASED**
Latest Version
Version 7003
2019/06/20 10.09 MBytes
ROG CROSSHAIR VI EXTREME BIOS 7003

NO BIOS NOTES OR CHANGELOG

Download link https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...XTREME/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-7003.zip

Thanks to Dave001 for the spot


----------



## Krisztias

The PBO in the 7003 BIOS for C6H works as intended. I can set up custom TDP/PPT/EDC with scalar and it works. WOW. 
RAM Settings are P&P.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

LicSqualo said:


> mmm... isn't really a good choice... overall if you have a Ryzen CPU...
> Microsoft has finally changed, in a good way for Ryzen, the threads allocations.


It's good to have it 
+2k in overall 3Dmark score is great.
But most important for me is better -when Gaming- latency.
Overall gaming now is much more snapier that before.

You need new BIOS+ New Chipset + WDDM 2.6 driver & WinX 1903 (and good to have FreeSync Monitor).


----------



## iNeri

Krisztias said:


> The PBO in the 7003 BIOS for C6H works as intended. I can set up custom TDP/PPT/EDC with scalar and it works. WOW.
> RAM Settings are P&P.


What was the problem with PBO on old bios?


----------



## roco_smith

Dave001 said:


> New BIOS, 7003 for the Extreme, is on the Asus site.


Are you sure is for X370 CrossHair VI Extreme? I just check the Extreme bios update Asus site and only show 6903 as the most recent


----------



## Sentinela

roco_smith said:


> Are you sure is for X370 CrossHair VI Extreme? I just check the Extreme bios update Asus site and only show 6903 as the most recent


Same here...mo 7003 on the download section yet...where did you find this bios?

Edit: nevermind, on bios/firmware tab.


----------



## iNeri

Sentinela said:


> Same here...mo 7003 on the download section yet...where did you find this bios?


Yes, its for the extreme. You have to select "drivers and tools" then "Windows 10" and there you have it:


----------



## Krisztias

iNeri said:


> What was the problem with PBO on old bios?


Didn't worked, regardless what you set manually, no changes at all.


----------



## iNeri

Krisztias said:


> Didn't worked, regardless what you set manually, no changes at all.


I see, on the extreme it was working well. May be dont work only on the Hero.

Bios 6401 dont have manual PBO option but 6903 have it and works, i have a custom config to 200w 110a and 150a. This give me a boost to 4100-4125 on games vs 4025-4050 of default PBO.


----------



## Pilotasso

what AGESA is this?


----------



## iNeri

Pilotasso said:


> what AGESA is this?


0.0.7.2a


----------



## herericc

eXteR said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> a friend bought this mobo and have some issues with sensor readings.
> 
> I read on this thread about the 44mv out of range by sensors, but in his case that offset is even bigger.
> 
> He only aplied XMP settings (Gskill 3200 RGB CL16) and 1.35v on DRAM Voltage. Bios and HWINFO are showing 1.46v on DRAM.
> 
> It's that normal or something he has to worry about?


My advice would be to set the voltages in bios, right now is likely on auto and who knows what the board's going to do with that.


----------



## iNeri

herericc said:


> My advice would be to set the voltages in bios, right now is likely on auto and who knows what the board's going to do with that.


LOL, that post have ages.

Its simple. The ITE chip on ROG boards are garbage. With 1.4vdimm set in bios i have 1.44v on hwinfo64 LOL

With the NUVOTON chip on the Taichi its other level. 1.40vdimm in bios shows 1.41-1.42v max on HWinfo.


----------



## Lermite

iNeri said:


> The ITE chip on ROG boards are garbage. With 1.4vdimm set in bios i have 1.44v on hwinfo64 LOL
> 
> With the NUVOTON chip on the Taichi its other level. 1.40vdimm in bios shows 1.41-1.42v max on HWinfo.


On my C6H, my DRAM Voltage is set to 1.39V and HWiNFO shows 1.395V which looks fine to me.
Perhaps your HWiNFO isn't up to date, your bios is bugged or your board as an issue.


----------



## herericc

Lermite said:


> On my C6H, my DRAM Voltage is set to 1.39V and HWiNFO shows 1.395V which looks fine to me.
> Perhaps your HWiNFO isn't up to date, your bios is bugged or your board as an issue.


You must have the only non-faulty CH6 you lucky man, based on how many people have the voltage reading issues. I wish that was the case for me, and even if ASUS was willing to RMA my board (which I haven't checked but I doubt they would) I don't want to go without my PC for 2 to 4 weeks.


----------



## iNeri

Lermite said:


> On my C6H, my DRAM Voltage is set to 1.39V and HWiNFO shows 1.395V which looks fine to me.
> Perhaps your HWiNFO isn't up to date, your bios is bugged or your board as an issue.


Oh i have HWinfo64 up to date.

Is like @herericc says. Your the only one with luck here.

And yes. It seem that i send this board back.


----------



## grunstyle

iNeri said:


> Oh i have HWinfo64 up to date.
> 
> Is like @herericc says. Your the only one with luck here.
> 
> And yes. It seem that i send this board back.


I have maximum +0.01v in hwinfo as well


----------



## Lermite

grunstyle said:


> I have maximum +0.01v in hwinfo as well


Same here. My max gap is for the PLL Voltage: +0.09V


----------



## Dave001

Mine are out quite a bit in HWinfo.


----------



## SeriousTom

I just updated to 7003 bios. My LED readout on the MOBO always said 24, now after the update it reads AA
Whats that mean ?


----------



## mito1172

SeriousTom said:


> I just updated to 7003 bios. My LED readout on the MOBO always said 24, now after the update it reads AA
> Whats that mean ?


everything says ok


----------



## Lermite

SeriousTom said:


> I just updated to 7003 bios. My LED readout on the MOBO always said 24, now after the update it reads AA
> Whats that mean ?


Mine displays AA since ages (at least the bios 6903).
But this code only means everything is fine so there no point to worry about.


----------



## mito1172

Lermite said:


> Mine displays AA since ages (at least the bios 6903).
> But this code only means everything is fine so there no point to worry about.


yes 6903 bios came with AA code. but there is no information what is the reason


----------



## Fabio Bertelli

I'm building my pc and don't have any parts yet.
For use with Ryzen 2700 around @4GHz, asus x370 crosshair is absolutely fine?

Are some big improvement compared with asus x470 crosshair VII ?


----------



## BUFUMAN

We don't know you should check x470 thread. But some of us could pass 4ghz with x370.

I would no recommend this board if there is a newer one available.

This board has to many issues. I would safe my money.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## grunstyle

Fabio Bertelli said:


> I'm building my pc and don't have any parts yet.
> For use with Ryzen 2700 around @4GHz, asus x370 crosshair is absolutely fine?
> 
> Are some big improvement compared with asus x470 crosshair VII ?


Probably better to wait a bit man. Ryzen 3000 is coming.
And prices will be less for sure. X470 better for sure. But it is not significantly. So, it depends on price.


----------



## Medusa666

This latest BIOS 7003 has lowered my temperatures significantly. 

I run a 3,9GHz OC with high performance power plan, LLC level 3, 1.212v, as I have done for months. After this BIOS update I decided to try 4.0GHz with 1,256v, everything else unchanged. I have disabled C-states, the speed does not fluctuate at all. 

I used to have a CPU temp of around 65c, now it is a maximum of 56-57c, ambients are the same.

Are readings faulty?

Anyone know what is going on?


----------



## The Sandman

Fabio Bertelli said:


> I'm building my pc and don't have any parts yet.
> For use with Ryzen 2700 around @*4GHz* , asus x370 crosshair is absolutely fine?
> 
> Are some big improvement compared with asus x470 crosshair VII ?



Main difference between the C6H and C7H,

C6H uses T-Topography, better for 4 Dimms, slightly lower OC for running two Dimms compared to C7H which uses Daisy Chain Topography.
Most C6H top out mem around 3466MHz (with stability) while from what I've seen more C7H users are able to stabilize 3600MHz or slightly higher for every day use.

C7H has XFR2 but I have not seen any substantial higher every day OC's using it compared to my 2700x/C6H running PE3 OC with a 101.8 Bclk. 4275MHz all core, 4428MHz single/multi with memory running 3466MHz C14. It also has a second NVME slot.

The C6H is known for many to have sensor reading issues (granularity) but is easily corrected by offsetting values in SW (etc HWinfo) when compared to manually probing the Probelt Points with DMM.
This has been my only issue with the C6H and TBH it's not that big of deal.

If the budget allows go for the C7H, but if Ryzen 2 is not in your future and funds are currently tight yes the C6H would be fine.

I'm still happy with mine, well at least for two more weeks  Come on 7-7-19


----------



## dev1ance

mito1172 said:


> yes 6903 bios came with AA code. but there is no information what is the reason


I'm running 6903. I get AA and a black screen if I try to run CL13 on my B-die kit...


----------



## Runis

The Sandman said:


> C7H has XFR2



XFR2 is on the CPU not the mobo, you can have XFR2 on C6H as well if you put a Zen+ CPU in it.



Fabio Bertelli said:


> I'm building my pc and don't have any parts yet.
> For use with Ryzen 2700 around @*4GHz* , asus x370 crosshair is absolutely fine?
> 
> Are some big improvement compared with asus x470 crosshair VII ?



Some differences between the boards:



C6H has AM3 cooler mount holes, C7H has not
C6H has 2 more SATA ports, C7H has one more NVMe but it takes PCI express lanes from the PCIx16 top slot
Different layout (bottom vs top) of the internal Start/Reset on board buttons
No PS2 port on C6H and C7H has one (useful for W7 install)
C7H has slightly better thermals on a slightly more efficient VRM

I'm running C6H and those 2 extra SATAs are useful, also running 4x dimms, never had an issue with the board, thermals working fine.

None of these mobos is a bad choice. Performance wise are the same, also neither will get PCI-x 4.0 seems like.


----------



## Leftezog

The Sandman said:


> Main difference between the C6H and C7H,
> 
> C6H uses T-Topography, better for 4 Dimms, slightly lower OC for running two Dimms compared to C7H which uses Daisy Chain Topography.
> Most C6H top out mem around 3466MHz (with stability) while from what I've seen more C7H users are able to stabilize 3600MHz or slightly higher for every day use.
> 
> C7H has XFR2 but I have not seen any substantial higher every day OC's using it compared to my 2700x/C6H running PE3 OC with a 101.8 Bclk. 4275MHz all core, 4428MHz single/multi with memory running 3466MHz C14. It also has a second NVME slot.
> 
> The C6H is known for many to have sensor reading issues (granularity) but is easily corrected by offsetting values in SW (etc HWinfo) when compared to manually probing the Probelt Points with DMM.
> This has been my only issue with the C6H and TBH it's not that big of deal.
> 
> If the budget allows go for the C7H, but if Ryzen 2 is not in your future and funds are currently tight yes the C6H would be fine.
> 
> I'm still happy with mine, well at least for two more weeks  Come on 7-7-19


What bios version of CH6 has PBO level settings? I installed a ryzen 2700x on mine before a couple of days and I don't seem to find it anywhere. I am on bios 6401.


----------



## Krisztias

Leftezog said:


> What bios version of CH6 has PBO level settings? I installed a ryzen 2700x on mine before a couple of days and I don't seem to find it anywhere. I am on bios 6401.


The latest on ASUS website, the 7003.


----------



## Lermite

BTW, the 7002 was a mess. It made my RIG insanely unstable.

But the 7003 runs fine, as stable as the 6903.
Obviously, the 7003 corrects all the bugs of the 7002.


----------



## Leftezog

Krisztias said:


> The latest on ASUS website, the 7003.


Thanks. Is 7003 as good as 6401 in memory overclocking stability?


----------



## The Sandman

Leftezog said:


> What bios version of CH6 has PBO level settings? I installed a ryzen 2700x on mine before a couple of days and I don't seem to find it anywhere. I am on bios 6401.


I'm running 6903 and it has PBO for those that are interested.
No issues for me.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

The Sandman said:


> I'm running 6903 and it has PBO for those that are interested.
> No issues for me.


Does it allow you to manually edit EDC etc? Or is it just enable/disable?

Thanks


----------



## Krisztias

Leftezog said:


> Thanks. Is 7003 as good as 6401 in memory overclocking stability?


For me yes, or maybe better.


----------



## The Sandman

Sideways2k said:


> Does it allow you to manually edit EDC etc? Or is it just enable/disable?
> 
> Thanks


Yes.
PPT, TDC, EDC and Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar are all present in 6903.


----------



## iNeri

The Sandman said:


> Yes.
> PPT, TDC, EDC and Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar are all present in 6903.


7003 are present too. And working. 

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Leftezog

Krisztias said:


> For me yes, or maybe better.


Ok thanks.


----------



## Leftezog

The Sandman said:


> I'm running 6903 and it has PBO for those that are interested.
> No issues for me.


Ok thanks.


----------



## mito1172

dev1ance said:


> I'm running 6903. I get AA and a black screen if I try to run CL13 on my B-die kit...


Try 7003 bios


----------



## iNeri

This is the best i can get for stable RAM on the CH6 extreme (3344 mhz):

1.39v vdimm
.718 vttddr


----------



## Fabio Bertelli

The Sandman said:


> Main difference between the C6H and C7H,
> 
> C6H uses T-Topography, better for 4 Dimms, slightly lower OC for running two Dimms compared to C7H which uses Daisy Chain Topography.
> Most C6H top out mem around 3466MHz (with stability) while from what I've seen more C7H users are able to stabilize 3600MHz or slightly higher for every day use.
> 
> C7H has XFR2 but I have not seen any substantial higher every day OC's using it compared to my 2700x/C6H running PE3 OC with a 101.8 Bclk. 4275MHz all core, 4428MHz single/multi with memory running 3466MHz C14. It also has a second NVME slot.
> 
> The C6H is known for many to have sensor reading issues (granularity) but is easily corrected by offsetting values in SW (etc HWinfo) when compared to manually probing the Probelt Points with DMM.
> This has been my only issue with the C6H and TBH it's not that big of deal.
> 
> If the budget allows go for the C7H, but if Ryzen 2 is not in your future and funds are currently tight yes the C6H would be fine.
> 
> I'm still happy with mine, well at least for two more weeks  Come on 7-7-19





Runis said:


> XFR2 is on the CPU not the mobo, you can have XFR2 on C6H as well if you put a Zen+ CPU in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some differences between the boards:
> 
> 
> 
> C6H has AM3 cooler mount holes, C7H has not
> C6H has 2 more SATA ports, C7H has one more NVMe but it takes PCI express lanes from the PCIx16 top slot
> Different layout (bottom vs top) of the internal Start/Reset on board buttons
> No PS2 port on C6H and C7H has one (useful for W7 install)
> C7H has slightly better thermals on a slightly more efficient VRM
> 
> I'm running C6H and those 2 extra SATAs are useful, also running 4x dimms, never had an issue with the board, thermals working fine.
> 
> None of these mobos is a bad choice. Performance wise are the same, also neither will get PCI-x 4.0 seems like.


Thank you for all information!
Before ask here, the differences that I noticed was about better memory clocks and slight better VRM (10+2 phases X470) compared with (8+4 phases) on x370.
Know all my questions are solved! Thank you so much for so detailed informations 

I'll try find one used, probably will be better than I need and the prices are very good!


----------



## roco_smith

7003 Bios apply to my CH6Extreme , so far the best Bios working on my motherboard , very stable 1800X oc to 4.0GHZ with offset mode , I notice a drop on my cpu temps compare to the previous one


----------



## Sentinela

The new bios looks like optimized ram oc on C6E. Tried 3333mhz, seems ok. Will make further testing.


----------



## iNeri

Sentinela said:


> The new bios looks like optimized ram oc on C6E. Tried 3333mhz, seems ok. Will make further testing.


Nah, 3333 strap works well since old bios. 3400 strap still no posible when OCing CPU. 

I have the doubt of how this mobo behave with 4 dimms.


----------



## herericc

iNeri said:


> Nah, 3333 strap works well since old bios. 3400 strap still no posible when OCing CPU.
> 
> I have the doubt of how this mobo behave with 4 dimms.


So far I've actually had better results with 4 dimms than I did with 2. Recently got 2 more 8GB dimms of Team Dark Pro B-dies since they're not making them any more.

I'm ALMOST stable at 3533 with 4 whereas I couldn't boot above 3433 with 2, I can play games etc I just haven't been able to run a full memtest without getting some errors yet . Need to tweak things further but I can't be bothered until ryzen 3000 comes out.


----------



## iNeri

herericc said:


> So far I've actually had better results with 4 dimms than I did with 2. Recently got 2 more 8GB dimms of Team Dark Pro B-dies since they're not making them any more.
> 
> I'm ALMOST stable at 3533 with 4 whereas I couldn't boot above 3433 with 2, I can play games etc I just haven't been able to run a full memtest without getting some errors yet . Need to tweak things further but I can't be bothered until ryzen 3000 comes out.


On the CH6 extreme? Geardown disabled?


----------



## herericc

iNeri said:


> On the CH6 extreme? Geardown disabled?


I'm trying to get stable on the 3533 "Safe" timings, with my BCLK set to 100.2 since "AUTO" and "100.0" always give me 99.8. So technically 3540MT.

I'm on the CH6 Hero not the extreme. If I recall correctly Gear down mode is enabled.


----------



## iNeri

herericc said:


> I'm trying to get stable on the 3533 "Safe" timings, with my BCLK set to 100.2 since "AUTO" and "100.0" always give me 99.8. So technically 3540MT.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the CH6 Hero not the extreme. If I recall correctly Gear down mode is enabled.


Thats why. Ch6h its better over ram oc than CH6E.

No one has 4 dimms on CH6E? 

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nijo

iNeri said:


> Thats why. Ch6h its better over ram oc than CH6E.
> 
> No one has 4 dimms on CH6E?
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


Here are my Settings with 4 Dimms Patriot Viper RGB Black 4133 CL19, but it´s a C6H. This should also work on C6E. 
VRAM is 1.42 CPU is also testet with same settings @ 4.0 GHz 1.435 V VCore. But I keep my CPU @ stock for daily use because XFR is doing a good job for me.


----------



## iNeri

Nijo said:


> Here are my Settings with 4 Dimms Patriot Viper RGB Black 4133 CL19, but it´s a C6H. This should also work on C6E.
> VRAM is 1.42 CPU is also testet with same settings @ 4.0 GHz 1.435 V VCore. But I keep my CPU @ stock for daily use because XFR is doing a good job for me.


This is my max on RAM (3350 mhz): 1.39vdimm


----------



## Cellar Dweller

I've only ever been able to get my RAM to 3200 or close at 3199 and that was with BIOS 1201 way back in the beginning and have never been able to get that again. I've even tried going back but it won't work anymore. 

Anything even close causes nothing but BSOD and other crashes of my system. Also causes over heat messages during boot. I have C6H with latest BIOS with 1800x running at 3.6 all cores and 4 x G Skill F4-3200C15-16GTZ. I've been having to run it at 2133 ever since if I want stability.

Timings are 15, 15, 15, 36, 51, 374 2T


----------



## iNeri

Cellar Dweller said:


> I've only ever been able to get my RAM to 3200 or close at 3199 and that was with BIOS 1201 way back in the beginning and have never been able to get that again. I've even tried going back but it won't work anymore.
> 
> Anything even close causes nothing but BSOD and other crashes of my system. Also causes over heat messages during boot. I have C6H with latest BIOS with 1800x running at 3.6 all cores and 4 x G Skill F4-3200C15-16GTZ. I've been having to run it at 2133 ever since if I want stability.
> 
> Timings are 15, 15, 15, 36, 51, 374 2T


Im lucky then? xD

BTW, on the CPU oc department this mobo its a monster!! vs Taichi i can only go to 102 bclk stock PBO, here 102.6 and Level 1 PBO all with LLC1 and uv -0.1. 

In games this thing boost to +- 4250 mhz Cinebench r20 drops to 4150 mhz witch is pretty good:


----------



## Nijo

iNeri said:


> This is my max on RAM (3350 mhz): 1.39vdimm


Nice. Buit yours is a 1 dimm per channel config. A 2 dimm per channel config was asked afaik.


----------



## crakej

Cellar Dweller said:


> I've only ever been able to get my RAM to 3200 or close at 3199 and that was with BIOS 1201 way back in the beginning and have never been able to get that again. I've even tried going back but it won't work anymore.
> 
> Anything even close causes nothing but BSOD and other crashes of my system. Also causes over heat messages during boot. I have C6H with latest BIOS with 1800x running at 3.6 all cores and 4 x G Skill F4-3200C15-16GTZ. I've been having to run it at 2133 ever since if I want stability.
> 
> Timings are 15, 15, 15, 36, 51, 374 2T


I would use T1 with GearDown=Enabled - you should be able to run these at 3200MTs CL14 with GearDown


----------



## CarnageHimura

Hi guys, I'm having an issue that is driving me F crazy, at first I think it was some OC inestability or something like that and Ramad was kindly helping me (as always) with the OC, but now I'm sure that is not an OC problem.

On early BIOS versions I was having that reving to 100% or shuting to 0% problem with the fans related to AIDA64, so I had all my fans connected to my H100i v2, but that was very loud, so, some days ago, after a couple of BIOS revisions and some versions of AIDA64 without testing if the problem persists, I connected my fans back to the MoBo, and all is working perfect with the fans! (I'm installed AI Suite in order to control the fans) BUT, the problem is when I shut down the PC, windows closes normally, but the MoBo didn't shutdown, all the leds remain powered on and doing they breath efect, the Q-code remains on AA, the CPU fans keep spining... I need to push the power button for some seconds in order to power of that thing...

The BIOS is on factory defaults, I only modified the power over PCIe to power on remotely, when I hit the clear CMOS and test the power off, it works fine, maybe another 2 or 3 times it shutdown normally, but after that it starts to do the same.

At this time I discard the AURA service (I change it to manual startup, so it never starts), the first days I keep the CPU fans on the H100i (I really don't want 0% fans surprises again) but now, all the fans are connected to MoBo and the Corsair software is unninstalled, do you thing is an AI Suite problem? I'm running out of ideas.

Thank you in advance.

EDIT: I was on BIOS 6401 when this start, and update to 7003.


----------



## 3200MHz

iNeri said:


> Thats why. Ch6h its better over ram oc than CH6E.
> 
> No one has 4 dimms on CH6E?


I have.


----------



## iNeri

3200MHz said:


> I have.


Did you try to go 3400+ straps?

How this mobo behave with 4 dimms?

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## GraveNoX

I see that 7003 BIOS still has ComboPI 0.0.7.2, i wonder if Asus will release a 1.0.0.2 or 1.0.0.3 BIOS for Ryzen 3000 CPUs....


----------



## crakej

GraveNoX said:


> I see that 7003 BIOS still has ComboPI 0.0.7.2, i wonder if Asus will release a 1.0.0.2 or 1.0.0.3 BIOS for Ryzen 3000 CPUs....


Most A320 boards and some X370/X470 - like the Prime X470 Pro, already have 1001 or 1002. No idea why CH6/7 do not have it yet - i know there have been a couple of issues, but for the main part users are getting better performance, lower voltages and lower temps.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Anybody here using Macrium Reflect for backups and newest BIOS ?


----------



## Kildar

crakej said:


> Most A320 boards and some X370/X470 - like the Prime X470 Pro, already have 1001 or 1002. No idea why CH6/7 do not have it yet - i know there have been a couple of issues, but for the main part users are getting better performance, lower voltages and lower temps.


Cause since Elmor left they can't seem to get their head out of their ass...


----------



## Ramad

What is it that everyone is expecting with AGESA 1.0.0.+, what do you think it's going to bring to your X370 based motherboard? BIOS 7003 is not doing the job?


----------



## looncraz

MishelLngelo said:


> Anybody here using Macrium Reflect for backups and newest BIOS ?



I use Macrium extensively - I even use it to backup my Linux NVMe... it's annoying and strange that Linux doesn't seem to have any good backup solutions that can instantly restore a state the way Macrium can just by quickly swapping drives... but that's another story


----------



## looncraz

GraveNoX said:


> I see that 7003 BIOS still has ComboPI 0.0.7.2, i wonder if Asus will release a 1.0.0.2 or 1.0.0.3 BIOS for Ryzen 3000 CPUs....



We should be getting it before launch, however the current BIOS has everything we need (though worse performance than the newer AGESA versions). 

When you install a Zen 2 CPU you will get the "XFR Enhancement" menu. This allows setting FCLK (up to 2500MHz, for now), MEMCLK (same max), SOC Overclock VID, and UCLK DIV1 MODE.

You also get the Auto option for Precision Boost Overdrive, which should give up to a 200Mhz boost over the top turbo.


----------



## MishelLngelo

looncraz said:


> I use Macrium extensively - I even use it to backup my Linux NVMe... it's annoying and strange that Linux doesn't seem to have any good backup solutions that can instantly restore a state the way Macrium can just by quickly swapping drives... but that's another story


I'm asking because I have troubles with Rescue media with last two BIOS versions for my Prime x470 pro. It boots to it but doesn't run on 4804 and 5007 which are both to provide support for Ryzen 3. Just locks everything up solid. Otherwise MR works fine. I have tried so much troubleshooting that I'm 99.9% sure it's because of BIOS version.
I have seen the BIOS 6808 c6h should be compatible with Ryzen3.


----------



## hotbrass

Do I load new chipset drivers or bios first? Sorry, cant remember! Thanks!


----------



## MishelLngelo

hotbrass said:


> Do I load new chipset drivers or bios first? Sorry, cant remember! Thanks!


ž
Drivers first.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Ramad said:


> What is it that everyone is expecting with AGESA 1.0.0.+, what do you think it's going to bring to your X370 based motherboard? BIOS 7003 is not doing the job?



The schedular changes in 1903 need AGESA 1.0.0+ to work properly according to @1usmus. So that's why I'm wanting it personally.


Also my Father has a Strix x470-F and the latest bios added a few new PBO options, so hoping the Crosshair VI gets it too.


----------



## NotAgain

Ramad said:


> What is it that everyone is expecting with AGESA 1.0.0.+, what do you think it's going to bring to your X370 based motherboard? BIOS 7003 is not doing the job?


This:


https://twitter.com/1usmus/status/1139232829030764545 said:


> Good news for all users of Ryzen. AMD has listened to my comments and fixed problems with Inter-Core Latency , Inter-Core Bandwidth and U Data Latency. Look for BIOSes with AGESA 1.0.0.1 and newer.


I have also read that the newer ComboPi AGESA changes core assignments to match Intel, and is required to benefit from the scheduler improvements to Windows 10, 1903.


----------



## Ramad

Well, good luck having fixes for problems that you don't have in the first place. 

That intercore so called "problem" is not a problem, but a tuning that I/O-IMC tuning needed to ensure stability which many have enjoyed since the COMBO have been introduced and I would be happy to see it making a real performance loss in any real world test or program outside a SANDRA test. 

The question is if any of you would have noticed any difference in performance if nobody have pointed out intercore tuning for high RAM frequency, my answer is a big NO. It may be noticeable at low frequencies such as 1066MHz or 1333MHz but has a minor impact at 1600MHz (RAM at 3200MT/s) and above which this tuning is aimed at.

Please ask users that have received COMBO 1.0.0.x if they have noticed any difference in RAM latency or real world usage compared to 0.0.7.x, please share and let us know.


----------



## Xerazal

Can anyone confirm if 7003 has PBO? Hoping to upgrade my CPU from 1700x to 3900x and take advantage of PBO. If not, then I might upgrade to an x470 C7H, but hoping I won't have to. Taking my rig/loop apart would be a pain in the arse..


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Xerazal said:


> Can anyone confirm if 7003 has PBO? Hoping to upgrade my CPU from 1700x to 3900x and take advantage of PBO. If not, then I might upgrade to an x470 C7H, but hoping I won't have to. Taking my rig/loop apart would be a pain in the arse..



PBO has been enabled for the last few bios


----------



## Krisztias

Sideways2k said:


> The schedular changes in 1903 need AGESA 1.0.0+ to work properly according to @1usmus. So that's why I'm wanting it personally.


Me too.


----------



## Xerazal

Sideways2k said:


> Xerazal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm if 7003 has PBO? Hoping to upgrade my CPU from 1700x to 3900x and take advantage of PBO. If not, then I might upgrade to an x470 C7H, but hoping I won't have to. Taking my rig/loop apart would be a pain in the arse..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PBO has been enabled for the last few bios
Click to expand...

Awesome. Loving the upgrade path of AM4.


----------



## dev1ance

Do you guys think running DDR4-3600 will be easy with this board when you just plop in Zen 2? I can't get 3400/3466 stable on my current Ryzen 1600x at all even dropping my B-die to CL16 and running 1.45v with active cooling. Even 3333 throws up the odd error during memtesting so I've retreated back down to stock.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

dev1ance said:


> Do you guys think running DDR4-3600 will be easy with this board when you just plop in Zen 2? I can't get 3400/3466 stable on my current Ryzen 1600x at all even dropping my B-die to CL16 and running 1.45v with active cooling. Even 3333 throws up the odd error during memtesting so I've retreated back down to stock.


We can have easy 4x8GB 4000MHz on Zen2.
The Power is here, rest is up to CPU uArch.


----------



## BulletSponge

Ne01 OnnA said:


> We can have easy 4x8GB 4000MHz on Zen2.
> The Power is here, rest is up to CPU uArch.


Can, absolutely. Will,........Asus does want to sell new boards.........


----------



## ciukacz

MishelLngelo said:


> I'm asking because I have troubles with Rescue media with last two BIOS versions for my Prime x470 pro. It boots to it but doesn't run on 4804 and 5007 which are both to provide support for Ryzen 3. Just locks everything up solid. Otherwise MR works fine. I have tried so much troubleshooting that I'm 99.9% sure it's because of BIOS version.
> I have seen the BIOS 6808 c6h should be compatible with Ryzen3.


im using paragon winpe to backup nvme drive, no issues on 7002.


----------



## crakej

Ramad said:


> Well, good luck having fixes for problems that you don't have in the first place.
> 
> That intercore so called "problem" is not a problem, but a tuning that I/O-IMC tuning needed to ensure stability which many have enjoyed since the COMBO have been introduced and I would be happy to see it making a real performance loss in any real world test or program outside a SANDRA test.
> 
> The question is if any of you would have noticed any difference in performance if nobody have pointed out intercore tuning for high RAM frequency, my answer is a big NO. It may be noticeable at low frequencies such as 1066MHz or 1333MHz but has a minor impact at 1600MHz (RAM at 3200MT/s) and above which this tuning is aimed at.
> 
> Please ask users that have received COMBO 1.0.0.x if they have noticed any difference in RAM latency or real world usage compared to 0.0.7.x, please share and let us know.


Come on Ramad - you know some of us here are just plain old Overclockerholics :lmaosmile that just need that extra bit of juice, just to see that gorgeous tech fly in your hands! 

Seriously though, some users DO report some performance advantages, depending on the game they're playing, some games don't show any improvement but others show some impressive results. The benchmarking i've see so far seem to back this up, though we need to see more results. Most loads don't get any improvement, but some do. Of course your right that those already running at high speeds will not 'see' much of this improvement, but those with less capable machines will.

Personally, I've found AGESA 0072/72a are not quite as good as AGESA 1006 on the CH7. There's that horrible C64 loading screen when we boot up, I've found I need more voltage on my memory and I've got higher temps. Mem OC is not as good either.

Do any of you guys on AGESA 0072a also find Windows takes ages to shut down? 15-20secs of blue screen saying shutting down but nothing going on. For me, AGESA 1006 bios, reboot was fairly instantaneous.


----------



## MishelLngelo

ciukacz said:


> im using paragon winpe to backup nvme drive, no issues on 7002.


I just managed to fix MR boot/rescue media. Asmedia 3.1 chip and it's drivers were at fault. once I disabled drivers for it from device manager and uninstalling them fro installation program, I rebuilt Rescue media and forced it to rebuild WIM. it now works although that precludes booting it thru USB3.1 ports.


----------



## bill1971

Which bios to download for the ryzen 3000 cpus upgrade?
And which is the best bios for oc ryzen 1700?


----------



## WR-HW95

My T1 GD=off settings went broken, so I updated bios 6401 -> 7003 and set timings for T1 GD=on.
This seems to work for 2x16Gb.
PE3 seems to gone nut´s in this bios (or I have some setting wrong), but I had 4350MHz all core clocks with stock voltage which was ~1.45V.
With offset -0.07V I still get 4300-4320MHz depending on boot temp.


----------



## mito1172

Is it compatible for the latest bios 3000 series processors I didn't understand?


----------



## LicSqualo

bill1971 said:


> Which bios to download for the ryzen 3000 cpus upgrade?
> And which is the best bios for oc ryzen 1700?


From 7002 to the current 7003 (until now, obviously).
Mine is update to the last version (7003), without ANY problem in OC.



mito1172 said:


> Is it compatible for the latest bios 3000 series processors I didn't understand?


Officially this: https://www.asus.com/News/EtaH71Hbjuio1arV


----------



## mito1172

LicSqualo said:


> From 7002 to the current 7003 (until now, obviously).
> Mine is update to the last version (7003), without ANY problem in OC.
> 
> 
> 
> Officially this: https://www.asus.com/News/EtaH71Hbjuio1arV


I have read the statement before, but the 7002 bios lifted from the official site of asus and came to 7003 bios


----------



## herericc

mito1172 said:


> I have read the statement before, but the 7002 bios lifted from the official site of asus and came to 7003 bios


Well, since both 7002 and 7003 use the same underlying AGESA release version, they should both support 3000 series processors.


----------



## LicSqualo

Honestly, maybe Mito1172 is right. 
An oversight like this should be corrected immediately.
Especially if bios 7002 has been deleted for some problems, all references should be changed.


----------



## BUFUMAN

ciukacz said:


> im using paragon winpe to backup nvme drive, no issues on 7002.


I have also problems with win 10 system restore for my nvme. Can someone provide a good working way?? Everytime a new installation sux

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## boostedabarth

BUFUMAN said:


> I have also problems with win 10 system restore for my nvme. Can someone provide a good working way?? Everytime a new installation sux
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk




Macrium ReFlect Free works fine as well.


----------



## MishelLngelo

BUFUMAN said:


> I have also problems with win 10 system restore for my nvme. Can someone provide a good working way?? Everytime a new installation sux
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Easus To Do Backup also works but it's slower than Macrium Reflect, makes larger file and is not free. I didn't try Acronis for few years now.


----------



## bill1971

If something goes wrong can I go back to a previous bios?


----------



## MishelLngelo

bill1971 said:


> If something goes wrong can I go back to a previous bios?


If there was AGESA change, will have to use workaround with software way,.


----------



## herericc

MishelLngelo said:


> If there was AGESA change, will have to use workaround with software way,.


That isn't true you can use USB flashback afaik!


----------



## MishelLngelo

herericc said:


> That isn't true you can use USB flashback afaik!


Ugh, forgot that this one has "Zee button".


----------



## BUFUMAN

boostedabarth said:


> Macrium ReFlect Free works fine as well.


Thanks! Backing up now. It looks promising. I use my Sandisk Extreme stick for the backup [emoji41][emoji1360]









Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BUFUMAN

MishelLngelo said:


> Easus To Do Backup also works but it's slower than Macrium Reflect, makes larger file and is not free. I didn't try Acronis for few years now.


Thanks mate!

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MishelLngelo

BUFUMAN said:


> Thanks! Backing up now. It looks promising. I use my Sandisk Extreme stick for the backup [emoji41][emoji1360]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Make sure you make and test Rescue Media on USB, you can also make Rescue Environment on your Windows disk, it will be in BOOT menu, you can do everything from there too. Also check option to verify image after finishing backup.


----------



## mito1172

herericc said:


> Well, since both 7002 and 7003 use the same underlying AGESA release version, they should both support 3000 series processors.


thanks for the info but 7003 bios does not contain any information



LicSqualo said:


> Honestly, maybe Mito1172 is right.
> An oversight like this should be corrected immediately.
> Especially if bios 7002 has been deleted for some problems, all references should be changed.


yes 7002 bios were destroyed without any explanation this is very strange


----------



## BUFUMAN

MishelLngelo said:


> Make sure you make and test Rescue Media on USB, you can also make Rescue Environment on your Windows disk, it will be in BOOT menu, you can do everything from there too. Also check option to verify image after finishing backup.


I will. Thanks again for your help [emoji6][emoji1360]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fabio Bertelli

Are the memory frequency linked with motherboard chipset or only depends from cpu?
For example, can I achieve 4000 mhz on memory with Ryzen 3000 in ch6?


----------



## looncraz

Fabio Bertelli said:


> Are the memory frequency linked with motherboard chipset or only depends from cpu?
> For example, can I achieve 4000 mhz on memory with Ryzen 3000 in ch6?


I decoded the BIOS 7003 and Crosshair VI Hero has support for Zen 2 independent memory/CPU/Fabric/and IMC (UCLK) just like every other board ;-)

We can, so far, only set up to 5000MT/s for memory and 2500MHz for the FCLK (Infinity Fabric).

It appears we have the "Auto" option for Precision Boost Overdrive as well, though I'm not sure that's what would give us the "up to" 200MHz boost advertised.


----------



## Fabio Bertelli

Thank you looncraz for the explanation.

So, if I understood correctly, 2500 means 5000 mhz in dual channel? 

I'm asking, because I'm thinking in buy ch6 used for around $110.
Right now I don't have any parts, so I'll start my build from the motherboard.
In last days was searching a lot about all motherboards, and I didn't found any reason for wait and buy one new x570 motherboard for 2x or 3x the price of ch6.

Thank you for all your attention


----------



## Baradar67

*DDR not Dual Channel*



Fabio Bertelli said:


> Thank you looncraz for the explanation.
> 
> So, if I understood correctly, 2500 means 5000 mhz in dual channel?
> 
> I'm asking, because I'm thinking in buy ch6 used for around $110.
> Right now I don't have any parts, so I'll start my build from the motherboard.
> In last days was searching a lot about all motherboards, and I didn't found any reason for wait and buy one new x570 motherboard for 2x or 3x the price of ch6.
> 
> Thank you for all your attention


Dual Channel is when you have 2 sticks of RAM in two channels. On the AM4 platform you have dual-channel memory (either 2 or 4 slots).

DDR = Double Data Rate; this is the 2500/5000 mhz relationship. Double the memory clockspeed.


----------



## xzamples

Is it safe to update to BIOS 7003?


----------



## iNeri

xzamples said:


> Is it safe to update to BIOS 7003?


Yes. No problem. All good. 

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Baradar67

xzamples said:


> Is it safe to update to BIOS 7003?


Just to add to iNeri's reply. With 7002 I had to use flashback 3 times (after EZUpdate failed) to get it to work but once it was on there the system seemed fine.

7003 went straight on with EZUpdate and my ram seems stable at 3200/CL14 whereas previously I had to use it at 3000/CL16.


----------



## HeroofTime

Hey everyone,

Not sure if some of you remember the extremely poor warranty experience I had with ASUS before, but I've got over it a while ago and have decided to keep the motherboard for the sake of simplicity. I will make it known again though that I will never buy an ASUS product after such a poor experience (the fact that I'm far from the only one with a similar experience is the nail in the coffin for me). Anyways, before I start ranting again over something long gone...

Would you guys recommend me to upgrade to the latest BIOS from BIOS v1701? Currently, my system (in my signature) cannot run any faster at 1.4V core voltage and memory voltage. I will not pump any more voltage past 1.4V. Thanks for the help!


----------



## 1nterceptor

Fabio Bertelli said:


> Are the memory frequency linked with motherboard chipset or only depends from cpu?
> For example, can I achieve 4000 mhz on memory with Ryzen 3000 in ch6?


I woulden't be very excited about high ram speeds on C6H, even with Ryzen 3000 and it's improved IMC... Why? Because the memory topology (T-topology i believe it is) used on C6H is inferior to the "Daisy-chain" topology (which almost every other OEM uses) when it comes to high ram clocks... Buildzoid talked in detail about this issue, you can find the video on his youtube channel... But i think you can expect something like 3600Mhz @ CL14 with Sammy B-die, with 2 sticks ofcourse. Anyway, i guess we'll find out soon enough. Someone correct me if i'm wrong pls.


----------



## BUFUMAN

For all who aren't abel to read or search.

Bios Version 7003 is the best Bios so far. If you have a situation, it will depend on your configuration.

Asus finally could create a bios after 2.5 years(!) which is working good. 

No black screens, fast boot up at the first boot etc.
I also have no issues with fan in my case i never had. Sensor reading is the same sh** as before

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ironcobra

BUFUMAN said:


> For all who aren't abel to read or search.
> 
> Bios Version 7003 is the best Bios so far. If you have a situation, it will depend on your configuration.
> 
> Asus finally could create a bios after 2.5 years(!) which is working good.
> 
> No black screens, fast boot up at the first boot etc.
> I also have no issues with fan in my case i never had. Sensor reading is the same sh** as before
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Yep completely agree, I booted up 3466 safe settings from ryzen calc the very first time with zero issues!!


----------



## BUFUMAN

Now it is, like it should be. I don't now what they changed but it took them a lot of time.



Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fabio Bertelli

1nterceptor said:


> I woulden't be very excited about high ram speeds on C6H, even with Ryzen 3000 and it's improved IMC... Why? Because the memory topology (T-topology i believe it is) used on C6H is inferior to the "Daisy-chain" topology (which almost every other OEM uses) when it comes to high ram clocks... Buildzoid talked in detail about this issue, you can find the video on his youtube channel... But i think you can expect something like 3600Mhz @ CL14 with Sammy B-die, with 2 sticks ofcourse. Anyway, i guess we'll find out soon enough. Someone correct me if i'm wrong pls.


Yes, I agree with you.
After I did this post, watched this video with Buildzoid about new ryzens and old gen motherboards.

In Amazon, we can found ch6 used for $119 and ch7 used for $194.
I really don't know wich one choose.
So, probably the better is wait until day 7 and see some reviews with new ryzens

Thank you so much 1nterceptor for your help!


----------



## dev1ance

Um, I just upgraded to 7003 BIOs and now my RAM write and copy speeds are now running at single channel speeds but my reads are still dual channel? Is there a new setting somewhere that I'm missing?

https://i.imgur.com/Z3qQHy4.png

EDIT: Nvm. I was just being lazy and loaded up previous settings. Seems that borked something so I just manually re-entered all my values. 

Does anyone know if RAM can clear its own SPD somehow? When I first got this board, it could detect my RAM's XMP/profiles and ran at DDR4-3200 CL14 out of the box. Now CPU-Z can't pull any SPD information from my RAM sticks whatsoever and my motherboard defaults to DDR4-2400 JEDEC settings as well. I can pull data using Thaiphoon and can also see the RAM profiles on HWInfo64 though. Just a bit baffled by this.


----------



## looncraz

dev1ance said:


> Um, I just upgraded to 7003 BIOs and now my RAM write and copy speeds are now running at single channel speeds but my reads are still dual channel? Is there a new setting somewhere that I'm missing?
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/Z3qQHy4.png
> 
> EDIT: Nvm. I was just being lazy and loaded up previous settings. Seems that borked something so I just manually re-entered all my values.
> 
> Does anyone know if RAM can clear its own SPD somehow? When I first got this board, it could detect my RAM's XMP/profiles and ran at DDR4-3200 CL14 out of the box. Now CPU-Z can't pull any SPD information from my RAM sticks whatsoever and my motherboard defaults to DDR4-2400 JEDEC settings as well. I can pull data using Thaiphoon and can also see the RAM profiles on HWInfo64 though. Just a bit baffled by this.



You have experienced the ASUS AURA bug which was known to corrupt SPD information. You might be able to reprogram the memory using Thaihoon Burner.

https://www.whiskey-foxtrot.com/2017/05/12/corrupted-spd-on-trident-z-rgb-restore-it/


----------



## dev1ance

looncraz said:


> You have experienced the ASUS AURA bug which was known to corrupt SPD information. You might be able to reprogram the memory using Thaihoon Burner.
> 
> https://www.whiskey-foxtrot.com/2017/05/12/corrupted-spd-on-trident-z-rgb-restore-it/


That is indeed the case as Thaiphoon shows both SPDs having CRC errors. Thanks!


----------



## crakej

dev1ance said:


> That is indeed the case as Thaiphoon shows both SPDs having CRC errors. Thanks!


Turn off Aura - then have a look. It might not be corrupt at all - just can't read while Aura does it's stuff...


----------



## robertvb

*Bios 7003*

Hello people, can someone please tell me, do i rly need to install amd chipset driver before i instal new bio 7003? I'm right now on bios 6403 and ryzen 1800x oc 4.0ghz, i never before used amd chipset driver and always updated my bios with flash drive...so do i rly need to install now amd chipset driver for 7003 before bios update or i can just do my thing as always? and is there any chance something to fail if i dont install first amd driver? Thank you!


----------



## MishelLngelo

robertvb said:


> Hello people, can someone please tell me, do i rly need to install amd chipset driver before i instal new bio 7003? I'm right now on bios 6403 and ryzen 1800x oc 4.0ghz, i never before used amd chipset driver and always updated my bios with flash drive...so do i rly need to install now amd chipset driver for 7003 before bios update or i can just do my thing as always? and is there any chance something to fail if i dont install first amd driver? Thank you!


BIOS is not updated thru chipset driver. it's best to install newe chipset drivers first, before flashing new BIOS, specially if you neglected it before, W10 1903 has new features for Ryzen (something about scheduling) and would need drivers for that.


----------



## robertvb

MishelLngelo said:


> BIOS is not updated thru chipset driver. it's best to install newe chipset drivers first, before flashing new BIOS, specially if you neglected it before, W10 1903 has new features for Ryzen (something about scheduling) and would need drivers for that.


Ok, thank you very much for your reply.


----------



## Neoony

It is definitely ok to be running newest chipset with an old BIOS. (1800x ... 6401 BIOS)

Not sure about the other way around, as it was mentioned at some version of chipset by ASUS that its recommended to update chipset, if you are gonna be running newer BIOS at some point.

But Iam fine with latest version of chipset from AMD (not asus) and BIOS 6401.
So it should be safe to first do the chipset update.

Iam just about to skip to 7003 as people finally mention that its good.
Not that I expect much benefits with 1800x.
6401 was very good and stable for me. But I dont mind experimenting with newer one


----------



## BUFUMAN

robertvb said:


> Hello people, can someone please tell me, do i rly need to install amd chipset driver before i instal new bio 7003? I'm right now on bios 6403 and ryzen 1800x oc 4.0ghz, i never before used amd chipset driver and always updated my bios with flash drive...so do i rly need to install now amd chipset driver for 7003 before bios update or i can just do my thing as always? and is there any chance something to fail if i dont install first amd driver? Thank you!


What would happen if you use the newest driver?? just ask youself...

If they recommend to install the driver before you update to latest OS, why don't you follow this easy information?



Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neoony

Hmm.

Flashing from 6401 to 7003 with Afuefix64 as I usually do.
I think this is the first time Iam getting the following question in it:










Think I might better try the default flash function under StandBy, and then use Afuefix64 to clear everything...just to be safe 

...I guess thats just because of the "RomLayout" change?


----------



## Neoony

All good


----------



## Pilotasso

1nterceptor said:


> I woulden't be very excited about high ram speeds on C6H, even with Ryzen 3000 and it's improved IMC... Why? Because the memory topology (T-topology i believe it is) used on C6H is inferior to the "Daisy-chain" topology (which almost every other OEM uses) when it comes to high ram clocks... Buildzoid talked in detail about this issue, you can find the video on his youtube channel... But i think you can expect something like 3600Mhz @ CL14 with Sammy B-die, with 2 sticks ofcourse. Anyway, i guess we'll find out soon enough. Someone correct me if i'm wrong pls.


You can also find on Buildzoinds channel on a later video his discovery that some X570 are using T-topology as well, so his previous first assessment that Daisy chain was the preferred language the IMC could speak with memory was most likely COMPLETELY WRONG.
I think it is safe to assume that Daisy chain and T topology will work on X570 just the same as they did on X370, i.e. Daisy chain better for 2 sticks, T-topology for 4. You should have no reason to believe otherwise.

If I was into the X570 motherboard market right now I would scratch any Daisy chain board and short list all T topology ones. 16GB (2 sticks) of RAM has been the norm for quite a while now and I already need 32 GB (4 sticks) for a couple of my games. And that is going to be the norm faster than you think. Also the Infinity fabric will be at 1/2 mode when RAM speed past 3733Mhz and the IMC can handle above 4000+Mhz. Daisy chain is a trap IMHO.


----------



## FloppyDrive

robertvb said:


> Hello people, can someone please tell me, do i rly need to install amd chipset driver before i instal new bio 7003? I'm right now on bios 6403 and ryzen 1800x oc 4.0ghz, i never before used amd chipset driver and always updated my bios with flash drive...so do i rly need to install now amd chipset driver for 7003 before bios update or i can just do my thing as always? and is there any chance something to fail if i dont install first amd driver? Thank you!


Last time I updated my chipset driver was December and I updated the BIOS from 6001 to 7003 without problems. I did reset the BIOS before and after and manually input everything that I needed.


----------



## robertvb

Neoony said:


> It is definitely ok to be running newest chipset with an old BIOS. (1800x ... 6401 BIOS)
> 
> Not sure about the other way around, as it was mentioned at some version of chipset by ASUS that its recommended to update chipset, if you are gonna be running newer BIOS at some point.
> 
> But Iam fine with latest version of chipset from AMD (not asus) and BIOS 6401.
> So it should be safe to first do the chipset update.
> 
> Iam just about to skip to 7003 as people finally mention that its good.
> Not that I expect much benefits with 1800x.
> 6401 was very good and stable for me. But I dont mind experimenting with newer one [/Yea
> 
> Yea same, my 1800x and ram are totally stable on 6401 and i mean i always had stability since i bought my pc 1 year ago, but the only reason i want to update bio is because since 6001 bios or something my pc fans became louder and started to produce strange sound when they spining rly fast, before bios 6000+ my pc was rly quiet, but still don't have any temp issues or anything, i just hate it to be loud and saw that had some fan problems on 6000+ bios and i see that 7003 bio fixed all issues and also fixed any fan problems, so i wanted to try it.


----------



## mito1172

ASUS only warned of chipset update when installing 7002 bios. No warning with 7003 bios. and 7002 bios destroyed


----------



## robertvb

mito1172 said:


> ASUS only warned of chipset update when installing 7002 bios. No warning with 7003 bios


Yea that is true....but i was curious about this since i first saw on bios 6808 (ASUS strongly recommends installing AMD chipset driver 18.50.16 or later before updating BIOS.) and they never said about older versions, so i wanted to know if there is a chance to brick mb or fail somehow to install new bios version if we don't first install new amd driver chipset?


----------



## BulletSponge

I don't know if this has been posted here, but looks like the CH6 is good to go across the board for Zen 2. I've been putting in the hours lately sandbagging a bundle for a new system so I haven't had much time to catch up on this thread. https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/commen...os_share_flow_optimization&utm_term=control_2


----------



## Fabio Bertelli

BulletSponge said:


> I don't know if this has been posted here, but looks like the CH6 is good to go across the board for Zen 2. I've been putting in the hours lately sandbagging a bundle for a new system so I haven't had much time to catch up on this thread. https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/commen...os_share_flow_optimization&utm_term=control_2


I saw that list today, very helpful!
Here are the link for full list
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1d9_E3h8bLp-TXr-0zTJFqqVxdCR9daIVNyMatydkpFA/edit#gid=0

I built this small chart only for understand better about the differences between asus top motherboards, hope can help someone


----------



## BulletSponge

Well, I have to give 7003 credit, first time I ever finished Cinebench at 4GHz. I'm ready to drop a 3800X in this board and see what this B Die can do


----------



## mito1172

robertvb said:


> Yea that is true....but i was curious about this since i first saw on bios 6808 (ASUS strongly recommends installing AMD chipset driver 18.50.16 or later before updating BIOS.) and they never said about older versions, so i wanted to know if there is a chance to brick mb or fail somehow to install new bios version if we don't first install new amd driver chipset?


you can already install bios on the motherboard without a processor.
installing chipset is not a must in my opinion


----------



## Neoony

robertvb said:


> Yea that is true....but i was curious about this since i first saw on bios 6808 (ASUS strongly recommends installing AMD chipset driver 18.50.16 or later before updating BIOS.) and they never said about older versions, so i wanted to know if there is a chance to brick mb or fail somehow to install new bios version if we don't first install new amd driver chipset?


I would say, brick definitely not. Just issues, or windows not using hardware properly would be the worst case.

And chipset drivers are really only used in windows/system level, so dont think that could make flash fail.


----------



## MishelLngelo

mito1172 said:


> you can already install bios on the motherboard without a processor.
> installing chipset is not a must in my opinion


Like for every other part, windows need drivers to function properly, I can't see why so much resistance.


----------



## MrXL

FWIW:
Flashed 7003 coming from 6401 via Bios flash back button on back i/o plate. Used clear cmos as well.

Unfortunately, during boot it hangs at the press del/f2 enter bios screen with Qcode at A2.
Pressing on/off when it hangs 100 out of 100. Boot again sometimes gets you into windows. :cryingsmi

Didn't have any problems with 6401 and didn't change anything other than bios.


----------



## Neoony

MrXL said:


> FWIW:
> Flashed 7003 coming from 6401 via Bios flash back button on back i/o plate. Used clear cmos as well.
> 
> Unfortunately, during boot it hangs at the press del/f2 enter bios screen with Qcode at A2.
> Pressing on/off when it hangs 100 out of 100. Boot again sometimes gets you into windows. :cryingsmi
> 
> Didn't have any problems with 6401 and didn't change anything other than bios.


It seems A2 = IDE Detect
Which should mean something with hard drive

What hard drive / SSD / Optical drives do you have?
Maybe try unplugging them and plugging only the one you need.

Also try unplugging any kind of USB devices and see if it is still the same.

Also try cold booting?
Shutdown and turn off the PSU, until all the lights power down. And start again.

----
Other secondary things to try: 
Flash again. Or clear CMOS again / try clearing it by pulling battery out.

(I guess you cant do much of the following, if you hang)
You might want to try flashing the BIOS this way, as I usually do.
This will make sure that its completely cleared out: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...yzen-bios-mods-how-update-bios-correctly.html


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Well I'm glad this board is more than ready for next gen. With all the issues we've had, at least ASUS put the quality into this board where it really matters. Sadly I'm not going to be getting 3rd gen at release due to unforseen circumstances, however I look forward to seeing how you all fair with them and I will be getting one around Xmas time 


Enjoy! Only a few more days to go!


----------



## mito1172

MishelLngelo said:


> Like for every other part, windows need drivers to function properly, I can't see why so much resistance.


bios is not a system that works with windows. I said the chipset can also be installed later


----------



## FloppyDrive

MrXL said:


> FWIW:
> Flashed 7003 coming from 6401 via Bios flash back button on back i/o plate. Used clear cmos as well.
> 
> Unfortunately, during boot it hangs at the press del/f2 enter bios screen with Qcode at A2.
> Pressing on/off when it hangs 100 out of 100. Boot again sometimes gets you into windows. :cryingsmi
> 
> Didn't have any problems with 6401 and didn't change anything other than bios.


I have always had this problem whenever I "load optimized defaults", but it goes away once I configure the BIOS. I cut the power to the power supply, since off-on doesn't work, and that allows me to get into the BIOS.


----------



## K1aus

Hello everyone,I'm going to buy 3700x, can someone please tell me,does 7003 suport Ryzen 3000 series?


----------



## looncraz

K1aus said:


> Hello everyone,I'm going to buy 3700x, can someone please tell me,does 7003 suport Ryzen 3000 series?



Yes, it does.


----------



## MrXL

Neoony said:


> It seems A2 = IDE Detect
> Which should mean something with hard drive
> 
> What hard drive / SSD / Optical drives do you have?
> Maybe try unplugging them and plugging only the one you need.
> 
> Also try unplugging any kind of USB devices and see if it is still the same.
> 
> Also try cold booting?
> Shutdown and turn off the PSU, until all the lights power down. And start again.
> 
> ----
> Other secondary things to try:
> Flash again. Or clear CMOS again / try clearing it by pulling battery out.
> 
> (I guess you cant do much of the following, if you hang)
> You might want to try flashing the BIOS this way, as I usually do.
> This will make sure that its completely cleared out: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...yzen-bios-mods-how-update-bios-correctly.html


Thanks, I did try most of the tips like pulling battery out, reflash etc. Didn't disconnect all drives as I was running out of time and thus reflashed 6401. Also, I need all (USB) drives.

Will try 7003 at some point in time again though hope ASUS releases a further improved bios soon as I'm planning to buy a 3700X or 3800X in the coming weeks.


----------



## Neoony

MrXL said:


> Thanks, I did try most of the tips like pulling battery out, reflash etc. Didn't disconnect all drives as I was running out of time and thus reflashed 6401. Also, I need all (USB) drives.
> 
> Will try 7003 at some point in time again though hope ASUS releases a further improved bios soon as I'm planning to buy a 3700X or 3800X in the coming weeks.


Just to mention.
The main point of disconnecting the USBs is that you find out what the exact issue is and you could be able to get into the BIOS to adjust some settings, like for example setting "Launch CSM" to Auto.
And then you could try replugging them.


----------



## kazama

I see this https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...VxdCR9daIVNyMatydkpFA/htmlview?sle=true#gid=0 ROG Crosshair VI Hero [Wi-Fi AC] is the same without wifi?


----------



## crakej

kazama said:


> I see this https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...VxdCR9daIVNyMatydkpFA/htmlview?sle=true#gid=0 ROG Crosshair VI Hero [Wi-Fi AC] is the same without wifi?


Yes. You're all good on CH6.


----------



## MrXL

Neoony said:


> Just to mention.
> The main point of disconnecting the USBs is that you find out what the exact issue is and you could be able to get into the BIOS to adjust some settings, like for example setting "Launch CSM" to Auto.
> And then you could try replugging them.


I know but I have lots of USB and drives (which I have for ages and never caused a problem), so this had to wait till I have time and appetite for this.


----------



## mickeykool

I can't find the virtualization switch in the BIOS. Is there one in there or not?


----------



## Neoony

mickeykool said:


> I can't find the virtualization switch in the BIOS. Is there one in there or not?


From top of my head.
Somewhere in Advanced - CBS(bottom) - CPU(top) - SVM mode

(Notice its description to confirm thats its virtualization)

There is also IOMMU (default auto) somewhere else, which I think is related to Virtualization. But probably not important to you.


----------



## Ken Mitchell

I know the board is somewhat dated, but there is a bundle deal on the MB and a 1600 currently at BestBuy for $199.98 and free shipping. 

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/amd-16...age/9999300000000393.p?skuId=9999300000000393

The bundle splits the price at $99.99 each in the cart and there is no mention of a bundle discount nor any usual disclaimer about returning a single item. I plan to keep the MB and return the 1600 unopened when it's delivered.

Is there somewhere a list of compatible memory that is updated? I know the B-Die was the thing early on, but it's somewhat pricey these days.


----------



## dlbsyst

Ken Mitchell said:


> I know the board is somewhat dated, but there is a bundle deal on the MB and a 1600 currently at BestBuy for $199.98 and free shipping.
> 
> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/amd-16...age/9999300000000393.p?skuId=9999300000000393
> 
> The bundle splits the price at $99.99 each in the cart and there is no mention of a bundle discount nor any usual disclaimer about returning a single item. I plan to keep the MB and return the 1600 unopened when it's delivered.
> 
> Is there somewhere a list of compatible memory that is updated? I know the B-Die was the thing early on, but it's somewhat pricey these days.


This is the RAM I use. I have 4 sticks for 32GB. It's pretty awesome and cheap right now.
https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232530?Item=N82E16820232530


----------



## BUFUMAN

MrXL said:


> FWIW:
> Flashed 7003 coming from 6401 via Bios flash back button on back i/o plate. Used clear cmos as well.
> 
> Unfortunately, during boot it hangs at the press del/f2 enter bios screen with Qcode at A2.
> Pressing on/off when it hangs 100 out of 100. Boot again sometimes gets you into windows. :cryingsmi
> 
> Didn't have any problems with 6401 and didn't change anything other than bios.


Like i wrote, it's something with your config. Unplug all drives and usb 

Allways do clear cmos, i don't use flashback in this case.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Yviena

Hmm nice managed to get 3533 CL14 fast timings stable with 4x8gb b die, coming from 3400CL14 2x8, this setup with 32 gigs is still faster even when ran as 2T, GDM off as that increases latency in my.case.


----------



## roco_smith

I everyone do you guys think with the Ryzen 3000 our CrossHair VI Extreme will not have any bottleneck like use to be with 1800X .I planning to upgrade to the 3800X , some previous users from this board told me that they upgrade to X470 because the lost of performance of the Chipset X370 .Do you think with this new architecture we will have same performance of X470 users as well ?


----------



## dlbsyst

roco_smith said:


> I everyone do you guys think with the Ryzen 3000 our CrossHair VI Extreme will not have any bottleneck like use to be with 1800X .I planning to upgrade to the 3800X , some previous users from this board told me that they upgrade to X470 because the lost of performance of the Chipset X370 .Do you think with this new architecture we will have same performance of X470 users as well ?


No one really know yet because the new CPUs aren't available yet but I'm going to give it a go. My 1st Gen Crosshair VI Hero is getting the Ryzen 2 3900x. If I feel like the performance is lacking I can always pick up a Crosshair VIII Hero and make the switch.


----------



## iNeri

Are we sure that our current bios (7003) are compatible with ryzen 3000? 

Acording to asus since bios 7002 were covered.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

iNeri said:


> Are we sure that our current bios (7003) are compatible with ryzen 3000?
> 
> Acording to asus since bios 7002 were covered.



Yes the bios has functions that only work on ryzen 3000. You can see them with a bios editor


----------



## iNeri

Sideways2k said:


> Yes the bios has functions that only work on ryzen 3000. You can see them with a bios editor


I hope so. Because Asus didnt seems to release newer bios with agesa 1.0.0.2+ in the next two days that left for the week of launch xD


----------



## roco_smith

I think Bios 7003 is for get everything ready before the final Bios release for Ryzen 3000


----------



## Selva

*Memory Questions*

Well gentlemen, i own a C6H in the box, and i'm going to upgrade to R3800X or 3900X.
The max memory supported is really 3200+Mhz? Buying higher freq memories would be waste of money?


----------



## hughjazz44

Selva said:


> Well gentlemen, i own a C6H in the box, and i'm going to upgrade to R3800X or 3900X.
> The max memory supported is really 3200+Mhz? Buying higher freq memories would be waste of money?


I'm currently using a 3466 kit. I believe the board will allow up to 4000 and maybe higher (I haven't checked my BIOS lately). Now, whether or not you'll actually get it to run at that speed is another story. But the Crosshair VI Hero WILL take RAM that's higher than 3200MHz, but your mileage will vary.

On a side note, 3200 is a pretty good speed. I'm not sure how Zen 2 will perform, but on Zen and Zen+ 3200 is sort of the point of diminishing returns. I wouldn't get to hung up on RAM speed.


----------



## Selva

Thanks for the reply mate. 

I'm a little worried. According to ASRock (https://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-ryzen-3000-cpus-memory-recommendations-asrock,39756.html), Ryzen 3K good memory frequencies would start at 3200Mhz, but with "sweetspot" at somewhere between 3600 and 3866. I was thinking about to go, at least, 3600, but i'm afraid this is a very unstable range for the C6H. 

My concern is that i don't want to castrate my 3800X/3900X because of memory speeds.


----------



## datspike

Selva said:


> My concern is that i don't want to castrate my 3800X/3900X because of memory speeds.


I'm running 3600C14 Micron Rev. E right now, C6H is capable of running 3600 easily. The biggest factor for low mem oc on AM4 right now is the bad IMC which is inside 1xxx/2xxx cpus


----------



## oile

datspike said:


> I'm running 3600C14 Micron Rev. E right now, C6H is capable of running 3600 easily. The biggest factor for low mem oc on AM4 right now is the bad IMC which is inside 1xxx/2xxx cpus


Wich model di you buy? Ballistix elite?


----------



## datspike

@oile Sport LT with AES in the end of the poroduct code, 3200MT\s ones


----------



## Selva

Thanks for the reply mate. So, when i upgrade my bios trough BIOS Flashback, i would be able to cool boot with 2x 3600mhz kits?


----------



## datspike

@Selva I'm 99% sure that you'll be perfectly fine, you already have the C6H so you could just try it when cpu arrives 

My assumptions that all the good old X370\X470 will perfectly work with 1xxx and 2xxx and will get higher mem OCs/XMP compartibility comes from X470 Taichi, which has only 3600 memory clock spec for 1xxx/2xxx cpus and *4600* for 3xxx, and those 3600 on the 1xxx/2xxx - is exactly the same as X470 boards did (and C6H after the bios updates)


----------



## Jubileu

Hey, guys. I just purchased the Asus ROG Crosshair VI Extreme for 120$ (sealed) for the R7 3700X. Could someone tell me if I will have problem with overclock?


----------



## Fabio Bertelli

Jubileu said:


> Hey, guys. I just purchased the Asus ROG Crosshair VI Extreme for 120$ (sealed) for the R7 3700X. Could someone tell me if I will have problem with overclock?


I'm thinking of doing the same build like you. :wheee:


----------



## mito1172

Jubileu said:


> Hey, guys. I just purchased the Asus ROG Crosshair VI Extreme for 120$ (sealed) for the R7 3700X. Could someone tell me if I will have problem with overclock?


no problem


----------



## larrydavid

Jubileu said:


> Hey, guys. I just purchased the Asus ROG Crosshair VI Extreme for 120$ (sealed) for the R7 3700X. Could someone tell me if I will have problem with overclock?


Where'd you find it at that price? You should have no problems at all overclocking a 3700X or even a 3950X with it.


----------



## kikimaru024

Hey,
is this board decent for first-timer to AM4?
Also, do ye think there's much point in going from 5820K to this mobo + 3700X?


----------



## Naeem

kikimaru024 said:


> Hey,
> is this board decent for first-timer to AM4?
> Also, do ye think there's much point in going from 5820K to this mobo + 3700X?



It's more than good enough for 3700x but it's better if you buy X570 hero 8 insted if you have money


----------



## kikimaru024

Naeem said:


> It's more than good enough for 3700x but it's better if you buy X570 hero 8 insted if you have money


I'm asking because I don't have a huge amount of money


----------



## mito1172

kikimaru024 said:


> I'm asking because I don't have a huge amount of money


More than enough for 3700X


----------



## BUFUMAN

Go for x470 at least. Wait for the cpu release and tests. In case of buying new memory. If you have a good one stay with it. 

Rest is in the Stars like we say in German.

I will go for 12 core but i will stay on 1700x until November or December. It is enough atm, and i won't be a early adaptor again.

If the cpu is good they will fleece us like a cow at release.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frikencio

I am a C6H + 2700X user and I would like to know if I can upgrade my CPU to the new Ryzen 9 series (I don't mind PCIe 4.0).

Actually running the 2700X @ stock with 16Gb 3200RAM (TridentZ RGB) and 1080Ti.


----------



## mickeykool

Frikencio said:


> I am a C6H + 2700X user and I would like to know if I can upgrade my CPU to the new Ryzen 9 series (I don't mind PCIe 4.0).
> 
> Actually running the 2700X @ stock with 16Gb 3200RAM (TridentZ RGB) and 1080Ti.


I have the exact same setup as you but running PBO and 32Gb. Wont have any issues upgrading to Ryzen 9 series. I plan to drop 12 core in my C6H once i see some numbers this week.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Frikencio said:


> I am a C6H + 2700X user and I would like to know if I can upgrade my CPU to the new Ryzen 9 series (I don't mind PCIe 4.0).
> 
> 
> 
> Actually running the 2700X @ stock with 16Gb 3200RAM (TridentZ RGB) and 1080Ti.


Check this mate[emoji41][emoji1360]









Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BUFUMAN

mito1172 said:


> no problem


Thx for cutting the list [emoji6][emoji1360]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frikencio

BUFUMAN said:


> Check this mate[emoji41][emoji1360]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



So, when I just want to place the new CPU I just:

- Clear CMOS
- Install BIOS Update
- Install new CPU
- Set Factory Defaults
- Set RAM Speeds and Timings 
¿¿?

Done !


----------



## Krisztias

*New BIOS 7106*

And there she is:

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...43.1614861820.1562331628-419777905.1530777969


----------



## dlbsyst

New bios is out today, version 7106.

Oops, looks like Krisztias beat me posting this by a couple of seconds.


----------



## iNeri

Here is it for the CH6 Extreme:

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...XTREME/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-7106.zip


----------



## BoMbY

Yes, 7106 has Combo-AM4 1.0.0.2


----------



## Axilya

What's new in it?


----------



## iNeri

Axilya said:


> What's new in it?


Agesa 1.0.0.2 for ryzen 3000 support;


----------



## finalheaven

Oddly, I can't move my mouse around in the bios for 7106. Couldn't set custom fan profile. Everything else seems to be working well.


----------



## Krisztias

dlbsyst said:


> New bios is out today, version 7106.
> 
> Oops, looks like Krisztias beat me posting this by a couple of seconds.


true


----------



## Krisztias

Axilya said:


> What's new in it?


Should bring performance improvement under Windows 10 1903.
The new W10 scheduler improvement works with AGESA Combo 1.0.0.1 or newer


----------



## BUFUMAN

Frikencio said:


> So, when I just want to place the new CPU I just:
> 
> 
> 
> - Clear CMOS
> 
> - Install BIOS Update
> 
> - Install new CPU
> 
> - Set Factory Defaults
> 
> - Set RAM Speeds and Timings
> 
> ¿¿?
> 
> 
> 
> Done !


Yes. U can install Bios right now. I will try later the latest one.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Sisoftware sandra intercore latency test down from 7003 (77ns) to 7106 (70ns) plus the scheduler changes to boot. Good bios so far!


----------



## Disassociative

New BIOS mostly seems ok. Can confirm that mouse input doesn’t work in the BIOS menus too though like someone else said. 

Undervolting/using a negative offset doesn’t seem possible for me anymore though - trying to use my same settings as before while applying any sort of negative offset (and mine was a very conservative -0.02v) results in no POST with a DRAM indicator on the diagnostic LED things. Seems like the memory controller is more finicky on CPU voltage now? Might just be me but that’s the only problem I’ve had.


----------



## NotAgain

finalheaven said:


> Oddly, I can't move my mouse around in the bios for 7106. Couldn't set custom fan profile. Everything else seems to be working well.


I don’t have the time to spend troubleshooting it right now, but this update REALLY hates one of my USB devices.
After being in the UEFI for 10-15 seconds, it slows to a crawl with updates every 2+ seconds, eventually slowing down to taking 5-10 seconds to respond to a key press, and freezing after being in the UEFI for a few minutes. 
I had to disconnect every USB device except the keyboard for it to work correctly. 

Nothing else in my setup changed, only the update.


----------



## mito1172

BUFUMAN said:


> Thx for cutting the list [emoji6][emoji1360]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


N.P. [emoji6][emoji1360]


----------



## larrydavid

NotAgain said:


> I don’t have the time to spend troubleshooting it right now, but this update REALLY hates one of my USB devices.
> After being in the UEFI for 10-15 seconds, it slows to a crawl with updates every 2+ seconds, eventually slowing down to taking 5-10 seconds to respond to a key press, and freezing after being in the UEFI for a few minutes.
> I had to disconnect every USB device except the keyboard for it to work correctly.
> 
> Nothing else in my setup changed, only the update.


I've had that happen on an Asus Z170 board before. Annoying AF.


----------



## dlbsyst

I wasn't planning on upgrading to this BIOS until I get my new Ryzen 2 processor because I can't see it benefiting my 1700x. With the problems people are having I'm definitely holding off.


----------



## mito1172

finalheaven said:


> Oddly, I can't move my mouse around in the bios for 7106. Couldn't set custom fan profile. Everything else seems to be working well.


yes biosda mouse problematic


----------



## Selva

Jubileu said:


> Hey, guys. I just purchased the Asus ROG Crosshair VI Extreme for 120$ (sealed) for the R7 3700X. Could someone tell me if I will have problem with overclock?


I don't think so. The Ryzen 1800X, for example, has a tdp of 95w, which is not that far from the 105w of Ryzen 3700X. The mobo was made for hardcore overclockers so it should hang on.


----------



## dlbsyst

Selva said:


> Jubileu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, guys. I just purchased the Asus ROG Crosshair VI Extreme for 120$ (sealed) for the R7 3700X. Could someone tell me if I will have problem with overclock?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so. The Ryzen 1800X, for example, has a tdp of 95w, which is not that far from the 105w of Ryzen 3700X. The mobo was made for hardcore overclockers so it should hang on.
Click to expand...

Actually, the 3700x has a tdp of only 65 watts. I'm actually conidering upgrading my 1700x to the 3700x instead of the 3900x. It should be a pretty massive performance improvement. Later on I can upgrade to either the 3900x or the 3950x.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

The mouse in the bios has always been slow and pointless. I've always used the keyboard, just like the old days lol


----------



## roco_smith

Already installed in my Extreme, so far looking good. Planning to upgrade to the 3800X from the 1800X. This is a good high end board that I really like Hopefully everything will be OK


----------



## oile

Sideways2k said:


> Sisoftware sandra intercore latency test down from 7003 (77ns) to 7106 (70ns) plus the scheduler changes to boot. Good bios so far!


Intercore latency not solved then. It should be around 49ns


----------



## SaLSouL

never mind


----------



## nesham

After BIOS update to 7106 canˇt use K70LUX RGB keyboard to enter BIOS settings and must use another keyboard.
On K70LUX RGB in boot stage SCROLL LOCK diode blinks and keyboard not detect keypresses.


----------



## robertvb

*Bios update*

Hello, just wanted to ask do i have to use bios renamer tool to rename bios update file to CH6.CAP? I mean i was doing it always manually all this time i just download bios file and rename it and copy it to flash drive.....and i now see that asus put this as a recomended action?


----------



## jack1

nesham said:


> After BIOS update to 7106 canˇt use K70LUX RGB keyboard to enter BIOS settings and must use another keyboard.
> On K70LUX RGB in boot stage SCROLL LOCK diode blinks and keyboard not detect keypresses.


Same here.


----------



## hotbrass

robertvb said:


> Hello, just wanted to ask do i have to use bios renamer tool to rename bios update file to CH6.CAP? I mean i was doing it always manually all this time i just download bios file and rename it and copy it to flash drive.....and i now see that asus put this as a recomended action?


I have never used the renaming tool. Have never had a problem.


----------



## dlbsyst

Wow, that's not good. I have both a Corsair keyboard and mouse. I guess if I upgrade to the latest BIOS neither will work via USB?


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Mouse in BIOS is also not working. Never used it anyway, keyboard is much faster. Fan control seems broken on 7106. My case fans seem to be stuck at 100%.

My settings from 7003 are stable on 7106, just passed 50 linpack loops @ 10GB RAM usage. As long as I'm still using my 1700 I guess I'm fine with 7003 and working fan control...




dlbsyst said:


> Wow, that's not good. I have both a Corsair keyboard and mouse. I guess if I upgrade to the latest BIOS neither will work via USB?



Would you mind fixing whatever is wrong on your end that causes your posts to be displayed like this? It's hard to try to understand what you're saying.


----------



## dlbsyst

Dr. Vodka said:


> Mouse in BIOS is also not working. Never used it anyway, keyboard is much faster. Fan control seems broken on 7106. My case fans seem to be stuck at 100%.
> 
> My settings from 7003 are stable on 7106, just passed 50 linpack loops @ 10GB RAM usage. As long as I'm still using my 1700 I guess I'm fine with 7003 and working fan control...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you mind fixing whatever is wrong on your end that causes your posts to be displayed like this? It's hard to try to understand what you're saying.


Sorry, I didn't even realize that it was displaying that way. It was showing correctly on my phone. I didn't see it until I switched to desktop view.


----------



## dlbsyst

I just noticed my earlier posts are all weirded out also but it's difficult to edit it on my phone. I'll fix on my computer after work.


----------



## NotAgain

Disabling legacy USB support seems to have fixed whatever was causing this new BIOS to lag badly when using the keyboard on my system. I still have a 1700X if that makes any difference. Perhaps it could be a first-gen Ryzen problem?
The mouse still doesn’t work after this change but I don’t care about that, other than it being in the way.


----------



## mito1172

NotAgain said:


> Disabling legacy USB support seems to have fixed whatever was causing this new BIOS to lag badly when using the keyboard on my system. I still have a 1700X if that makes any difference. Perhaps it could be a first-gen Ryzen problem?
> The mouse still doesn’t work after this change but I don’t care about that, other than it being in the way.


mouse problem never happened before I started with 7106 bios


----------



## TheRic89

Anyone having issues with 7106? Other than mouse in BIOS? My PC is shutting down from high power usage after updating to 7106. Going back to 7003 now.


----------



## larrydavid

TheRic89 said:


> Anyone having issues with 7106? Other than mouse in BIOS? My PC is shutting down from high power usage after updating to 7106. Going back to 7003 now.


Are you saying that your PC is shutting off under high loads that cause a high current draw with BIOS version 7106?


----------



## TheRic89

I'm not sure it was power. Something made my system unstable and made it shutdown twice after updating to 7106. The only thing that was changed was updating to 7106 and disabling Geardown so my RAM would run at CL15 instead of CL16 (it is CL15 ram).

One of the shutdowns the PC was idle and I came back to it off. The second time I was using Firefox and it started getting slow and then shutdown. I don't think it was temp related, my 2700x doesn't get above 62 C.


----------



## Naeem

Dr. Vodka said:


> Mouse in BIOS is also not working. Never used it anyway, keyboard is much faster. Fan control seems broken on 7106. My case fans seem to be stuck at 100%.


my mouse is workiing fine in the bios 7106 i have deathadder 2013 and i have it on usb 2.0 ports


----------



## mito1172

Naeem said:


> my mouse is workiing fine in the bios 7106 i have deathadder 2013 and i have it on usb 2.0 ports


I think the last bios with logitech is problematic


----------



## LicSqualo

Just to be clear. 
The issue with the mouse is ONLY in bios or ALSO IN WINDOWS?

I've a logitech g502. NO ISSUES, in Windows. With or without Logitech driver.


----------



## BUFUMAN

nesham said:


> After BIOS update to 7106 canˇt use K70LUX RGB keyboard to enter BIOS settings and must use another keyboard.
> 
> On K70LUX RGB in boot stage SCROLL LOCK diode blinks and keyboard not detect keypresses.


Try changing the Hz on you keyboard go Higher than 125Hz

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mito1172

LicSqualo said:


> Just to be clear.
> The issue with the mouse is ONLY in bios or ALSO IN WINDOWS?
> 
> I've a logitech g502. NO ISSUES, in Windows. With or without Logitech driver.


only in bios


----------



## oile

TheRic89 said:


> I'm not sure it was power. Something made my system unstable and made it shutdown twice after updating to 7106. The only thing that was changed was updating to 7106 and disabling Geardown so my RAM would run at CL15 instead of CL16 (it is CL15 ram).
> 
> 
> 
> One of the shutdowns the PC was idle and I came back to it off. The second time I was using Firefox and it started getting slow and then shutdown. I don't think it was temp related, my 2700x doesn't get above 62 C.


Maybe fans not ramping up? Again...
Everyone please check fan speeds with this fantastic update


----------



## allavatar2

guys skip 7106 and wait new hot fix bios maybe will come 2 or 3 day later


----------



## Targonis

I think the world must be coming to an end, because my Hynix M-die RAM, DDR4-3200CL16 2x16GB is actually able to work at the rated speed with the latest BIOS, zero effort other than to use the normal DOCP, no manual adjustments to any memory settings. I've had my Crosshair VI Hero since Ryzen first launched(pre-ordered), and have NEVER had this RAM post, let alone seem to be stable at the rated speed. So, next stop, to see if I can get a Ryzen 9 3900X....


----------



## BoMbY

Running 7106 now. Seems to be okish so far. Can confirm USB mouse issues in the BIOS. No magic performance gains compared to the very old 6201 BIOS in Windows 1903 (whatever people where measuring probably was something else).


----------



## Dbsjej56464

It's odd, I can use my mouse in bios normally. I have a Razer Deathadder Elite. I wonder if it is affecting certain brands?


I'm glad to see VRM spread spectrum option back.


----------



## Kildar

Dr. Vodka said:


> Mouse in BIOS is also not working. Never used it anyway, keyboard is much faster. Fan control seems broken on 7106. My case fans seem to be stuck at 100%.
> 
> My settings from 7003 are stable on 7106, just passed 50 linpack loops @ 10GB RAM usage. As long as I'm still using my 1700 I guess I'm fine with 7003 and working fan control...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you mind fixing whatever is wrong on your end that causes your posts to be displayed like this? It's hard to try to understand what you're saying.


Corsair keyboard and Razer mouse working fine here.


----------



## Krisztias

After what I read here and in the C7H thread, well... I skip this amazing BIOS.


----------



## looncraz

Krisztias said:


> Should bring performance improvement under Windows 10 1903.
> The new W10 scheduler improvement works with AGESA Combo 1.0.0.1 or newer


The BIOS isn't needed for the scheduler changes, but it might be needed for the faster frequency shifting for Ryzen 3000.


----------



## Runis

Seems like a rushed bios.


----------



## iNeri

Latency is a little bit better than bios 6903



















Mouse bug in bios here too.


----------



## uncleshady

There's a new chipset driver too. It's nowhere near the same naming scheme as AMD is offering and its 3x bigger. Are people installing that first before the new bios revision?


----------



## 1usmus

*I have to break some rules and reassure you. Artificial restriction is present due to NDA. To fully use Zen 2 you need 1.0.0.3AB*

*One more thing.*

New bios, I advise you to install using flashback.
Then turn off the system. And only then can you do what you want.


----------



## larrydavid

1usmus said:


> *I have to break some rules and reassure you. Artificial restriction is present due to NDA. To fully use Zen 2 you need 1.0.0.3AB*
> 
> *One more thing.*
> 
> New bios, I advise you to install using flashback.
> Then turn off the system. And only then can you do what you want.


I hope that means that the 1.0.0.3AB AGESA bioses are being withheld until launch day(7/7).


----------



## iNeri

1usmus said:


> *I have to break some rules and reassure you. Artificial restriction is present due to NDA. To fully use Zen 2 you need 1.0.0.3AB*
> 
> *One more thing.*
> 
> New bios, I advise you to install using flashback.
> Then turn off the system. And only then can you do what you want.


Nice to know. Thanks bro.


----------



## roco_smith

That exactly I did and no problem at all on mouse or keyboard on my Crosshair VI Extreme


----------



## chroniclard

My logitec G402 plugged into the back USB ports did not work in the latest bios. However I plugged in a crappy old mouse in the front case USB port and it allowed me to use that in the bios, may be helpful to some. Though you can do most things on the keyboard anyway.


----------



## Sentinela

I updated my Extreme via bios, no issues at all...


----------



## mito1172

I changed the name of the bios and I did it through the bios. only mouse problematic


----------



## CarnageHimura

We have prices in México now!!! So, I think I can buy a 3700x in December, jejeje, the prices are very competitive vs Intel here in México, honestly, I thought they would be much more expensive after import, but the price of the 3700x is practically the MSRP.


----------



## KWSW

so with the news about the bios with 1.0.0.3AB, should I update to 7106 or wait for the next one?


----------



## SaLSouL

corsair k95 platinum KB & Corsair M65 pro mouse no problems


----------



## Frikencio

Guys I do not know if you had this problem before but I was getting very bad temperatures with an AIO and one of the tubes was very hot and the other tube was very cold and the radiator was cold but my CPU temps were like 90-100ºC.

I just hit the radiator several times and the problem was solved.

I just was getting like 90ºC @ 1V in a stress test and when I was doing the "radiator punching" temps suddenly lowered to 40ºC.

What the frack


----------



## solon

no water flaw check the pump


----------



## Frikencio

solon said:


> no water flaw check the pump


I whink something was stuck in the radiator I keep punching it and temps keep lowering...

Pump is in the CPU and reacted to low/high setting.

Now, if CPU Package Power of 200W getting the CPU @ 85ºC is right for a 240mm AIO im ok.


----------



## stewwy

der8auer

Max overclock is low on air utube 20 mins ago

about 100mhz down on max clocks

watching now also shows delidding 

TLR in a few mins:

delidding max improvements around 4 degree --not worth it 5- 10 Mhz improvements

very good power to performance ratio 180W max for the 12C under Prime95 

May be problems with x570 chipset


----------



## Brko

Max overclock is 50-100MHz over boost on Zen2 CPUs. With significant voltage and temp increase. 

I think l'll pass Zen2.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## stewwy

BPS Customs

3700x and 3900x review up on youtube looks like it was posted an hour early


----------



## JeyD02

KWSW said:


> so with the news about the bios with 1.0.0.3AB, should I update to 7106 or wait for the next one?


That's what I want to know. Where is that bios update for c6h? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dbsjej56464

They look decent chips. But I'm going to wait until they are cheaper next year.

At 1440p they are ~5fps more than the 2700X in games. The clock speeds are disappointing but the IPC gains are nice! 

Either way, AMD is on a roll and these will sell like hotcakes. But I would rather wait till they are more mature etc.

Just my 2c. I find it funny that Steve at Hardware Unboxed managed to kill a 3900X too.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Yeah i think we have enough power atm. 2.5 years past now for me i can wait at least this year. Will check the reviews

I also play on 1440p.

Hwluxx test in German:https://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.p...-ryzen-7-3700x-und-ryzen-9-3900x-im-test.html

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Naeem

Frikencio said:


> Guys I do not know if you had this problem before but I was getting very bad temperatures with an AIO and one of the tubes was very hot and the other tube was very cold and the radiator was cold but my CPU temps were like 90-100ºC.
> 
> I just hit the radiator several times and the problem was solved.
> 
> I just was getting like 90ºC @ 1V in a stress test and when I was doing the "radiator punching" temps suddenly lowered to 40ºC.
> 
> What the frack


i had exact same issue with H100i v2 cooler it had something stuck inside it i had to nudge it to make it work then it keep going on until i shutdown the pc , just claim warranty on it


----------



## JeyD02

For gaming, perhaps. For everything else, it's quite a upgrade. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Naeem

New chipset drivers are out , works with all 

https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x470


----------



## Frikencio

Sideways2k said:


> They look decent chips. But I'm going to wait until they are cheaper next year.
> 
> At 1440p they are ~5fps more than the 2700X in games. The clock speeds are disappointing but the IPC gains are nice!
> 
> Either way, AMD is on a roll and these will sell like hotcakes. But I would rather wait till they are more mature etc.
> 
> Just my 2c. I find it funny that Steve at Hardware Unboxed managed to kill a 3900X too.


I didn't kill my 2700X even at +150ºC (faking lower temps to prevent shutdown)


----------



## allavatar2

I watched new 3000 seris video on youtube actually I disappointment :/ all core perfonmance not soo much 3700x 4.2 ghz 1.4v all core not stabil ram latency same 70+ NS and 1080p same difference 
between intel and amd intel 5+ fps ahead


----------



## hughjazz44

3900X works on Crosshair VI Hero, and it ******* SLAYS my 2700X!!!

Edit: Added CB R15. It's a blood bath! This is with 2700X overclocked to 4.2Ghz and 3900X at stock.

Edit again: I closed all open apps and got up to 3173 pts. Single core score was 208 vs my 2700X at 176.


----------



## jackoboy9

hughjazz44 said:


> 3900X works on Crosshair VI Hero, and it ******* SLAYS my 2700X!!!
> 
> Edit: Added CB R15. It's a blood bath! This is with 2700X overclocked to 4.2Ghz and 3900X at stock.
> 
> Edit again: I closed all open apps and got up to 3173 pts. Single core score was 208 vs my 2700X at 176.


❤


----------



## JeyD02

hughjazz44 said:


> 3900X works on Crosshair VI Hero, and it ******* SLAYS my 2700X!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Added CB R15. It's a blood bath! This is with 2700X overclocked to 4.2Ghz and 3900X at stock.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit again: I closed all open apps and got up to 3173 pts. Single core score was 208 vs my 2700X at 176.


Which bios you used? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## hughjazz44

Also, my 2700X wouldn't run my RAM any higher than 3200MHz without Prime95 errors. I have my kit at its rated 3466MHz and haven't had an error yet. So clearly there are memory controller improvements! I'm gonna push for 3600MHz later.

On a side note, I think POST times are longer with my 3900X. Although, I haven't actually measured it. It just "feels" slower.


----------



## hughjazz44

JeyD02 said:


> Which bios you used?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


BIOS 7106

A lot of new options unlocked when I put in my 3900X. A whole new section of AMD Overclocking opened up.


----------



## hughjazz44

Also, stock voltages seem high to me for 7nm. I don't know what is considered "safe" but the voltages appeared the same as my 2700X. I applied a negative offset of 0.0500V and haven't seen any ill effects. I'm gonna lower it some more and see how low I can get it.

I was seeing in the neighborhood of 1.46V during boost. I don't know if that's in spec or not, but it seems high to me.


----------



## usoldier

hughjazz44 said:


> Also, stock voltages seem high to me for 7nm. I don't know what is considered "safe" but the voltages appeared the same as my 2700X. I applied a negative offset of 0.0500V and haven't seen any ill effects. I'm gonna lower it some more and see how low I can get it.
> 
> I was seeing in the neighborhood of 1.46V during boost. I don't know if that's in spec or not, but it seems high to me.



Nice info post some screens of the new bios options if you can. Thanks


----------



## hughjazz44

Sorry for all the posts, but:

*WARNING TO ALL!!!*

I haven't figured it out, but after a reset, the board won't POST with a code C5. This has happened to me twice. The "Safe Boot" button doesn't work. You have to clear CMOS to get it to boot again. Must be a flaky BIOS. I haven't tried older versions yet. 

So 7106 isn't great.


----------



## YpsiNine

hughjazz44 said:


> 3900X works on Crosshair VI Hero, and it ******* SLAYS my 2700X!!!
> 
> Edit: Added CB R15. It's a blood bath! This is with 2700X overclocked to 4.2Ghz and 3900X at stock.
> 
> Edit again: I closed all open apps and got up to 3173 pts. Single core score was 208 vs my 2700X at 176.


Thanks for that picture, I am considering just keeping my C6H for my upcoming 3900X and add two more 8 GB sticks for a total of 32 GB RAM.
Considering the C6H has a t-topology instead of daisy chain of the C7H and C8H, it should in theory at least be more favored for 4 sticks.

Does anyone here run 4 x 8 GB sticks on their C6H with Ryzen 3000? I would really appreciate some info on the RAM speeds you are managing to get (with b-die).


----------



## hughjazz44

Rolling back to 7003 for testing.

I'll add some pics of the new BIOS options when I'm back up and running.

Edit: 7003 wouldn't boot into Windows. It would just go directly to the BIOS. I'm going to use BIOS Flashback and try 7106 again. Also, in case anyone cared, the new BIOS options don't show up in 7003.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

So we need a 1.0.0.3AB based BIOS, then. Hopefully they'll have it ready shortly for you guys upgrading early.


The performance increase as it is, anyway, is insane.


----------



## hughjazz44

usoldier said:


> Nice info post some screens of the new bios options if you can. Thanks


Here you go!


----------



## JeyD02

Oh, so c6h is indeed using t-topology and as supposed to daisy chain on newer crosshair version? Is this confirmed? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## hughjazz44

Yeah, computer works fine until I shut it down. Then it immediately hangs at C5 and won't boot again. Wait for a mature BIOS if you want Ryzen 3000. Or never turn off your computer.


----------



## voreo

Only thing i notice wrong with the newest bios is my mouse no longer works properly (bios only). This is even after a CMOS reset and re-flash of that same bios version.

But other than that everything booted up just fine even after reapplying my settings 

(First gen ryzen though)


----------



## kundica

hughjazz44 said:


> Yeah, computer works fine until I shut it down. Then it immediately hangs at C5 and won't boot again. Wait for a mature BIOS if you want Ryzen 3000. Or never turn off your computer.


From what I've read mobos and cpus have been available to manufacturers for some time now. How did they screw this up so badly? I was tempted to hit up Microcenter this morning for a 3900x but seeing how Asus didn't release a suitable bios for the C7H, it would've been a waste of time.


----------



## hughjazz44

kundica said:


> How did they screw this up so badly?


I have a "Brick Edition" Crosshair VI. If you recall, the original shipment of Crosshair VI boards had a bad BIOS that would brick if you tried to run high frequency RAM. The SoC would overvolt itself and it would damage some other part of the board, IIRC.

So it's not like this is a new thing...


----------



## hughjazz44

New observation:

There is no longer a CPU Temp Offset. It only reports ONE value now: (Tctl/Tdie) This greatly pleases me.

Also, I've been running a NEGATIVE voltage offset of 0.100V at stock clocks, and haven't seen any stability issues so far. I have a feeling that the mobo is giving it more voltage than it really needs.

Prime95 Small FFTs sees voltage at 1.106V, all cores at 3.925 GHz, and 77.5 degrees with a Noctua 120mm tower cooler. During normal operation, I'm seeing boost clocks over 4.5GHz.


----------



## finalheaven

hughjazz44 said:


> New observation:
> 
> There is no longer a CPU Temp Offset. It only reports ONE value now: (Tctl/Tdie) This greatly pleases me.
> 
> Also, I've been running a NEGATIVE voltage offset of 0.100V at stock clocks, and haven't seen any stability issues so far. I have a feeling that the mobo is giving it more voltage than it really needs.
> 
> Prime95 Small FFTs sees voltage at 1.106V, all cores at 3.925 GHz, and 77.5 degrees with a Noctua 120mm tower cooler. During normal operation, I'm seeing boost clocks over 4.5GHz.


Does the negative offset have no effect on how the all-core and boost clocks go?

Also, is there way way to overclock the minimum base frequency while keeping pbo active?


----------



## hughjazz44

finalheaven said:


> Does the negative offset have no effect on how the all-core and boost clocks go?
> 
> Also, is there way way to overclock the minimum base frequency while keeping pbo active?


The negative offset doesn't seem to affect clocks. HOWEVER, I just took another look at HWInfo, and my boost clocks are actually only hitting about 4.4Ghz. I haven't seen any 4.5GHz spikes lately. Not sure what's up with that. I took the negative offset away and it's the same.

I'm not sure about altering PBO values. And honestly, I don't really want to try until Asus gets us a better BIOS.


----------



## kundica

hughjazz44 said:


> I have a "Brick Edition" Crosshair VI. If you recall, the original shipment of Crosshair VI boards had a bad BIOS that would brick if you tried to run high frequency RAM. The SoC would overvolt itself and it would damage some other part of the board, IIRC.
> 
> So it's not like this is a new thing...


Yeah. I had the C6H before getting the C7H due to some strange USB issues I was having. I still have my C6H and will probably throw it into an Unraid server at some point since I don't need the USB for the server.

On another note, are you able to OC your memory? Word is that the current iteration of BIOS for the C7H limits the memory to something awfully low like 2166. Also, what sort of PBO options do you have using the C6H with your chip?


----------



## hughjazz44

kundica said:


> Yeah. I had the C6H before getting the C7H due to some strange USB issues I was having. I still have my C6H and will probably throw it into an Unraid server at some point since I don't need the USB for the server.
> 
> On another note, are you able to OC your memory? Word is that the current iteration of BIOS for the C7H limits the memory to something awfully low like 2166. Also, what sort of PBO options do you have using the C6H with your chip?


I edited a previous post with PBO options. Go back a few posts and check it out.

My Corsair Vengeance RGB 3466MHz is currently running at 3600MHz with no apparent issues.


----------



## hughjazz44

I increased my negative voltage offset to 0.125 and everything still seems happy. I don't know if I'm being smart and the board is overvolting the CPU, or if maybe I got a golden CPU and it just doesn't need a lot of volts.


----------



## JeyD02

hughjazz44 said:


> The negative offset doesn't seem to affect clocks. HOWEVER, I just took another look at HWInfo, and my boost clocks are actually only hitting about 4.4Ghz. I haven't seen any 4.5GHz spikes lately. Not sure what's up with that. I took the negative offset away and it's the same.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about altering PBO values. And honestly, I don't really want to try until Asus gets us a better BIOS.


Might as well go ahead and play with PBO, are you running on air, Aio, customed liquid? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mito1172

hughjazz44 said:


> I edited a previous post with PBO options. Go back a few posts and check it out.
> 
> My Corsair Vengeance RGB 3466MHz is currently running at 3600MHz with no apparent issues.


how the heat? thanks for the info


----------



## Dr. Vodka

hughjazz44 said:


> I increased my negative voltage offset to 0.125 and everything still seems happy. I don't know if I'm being smart and the board is overvolting the CPU, or if maybe I got a golden CPU and it just doesn't need a lot of volts.


Are you seeing lower temperature in stress testing with the negative offset applied?

If so, and boost frequencies are still up there, this is the way to go as it'll boost more and more often, too.


----------



## hughjazz44

Dr. Vodka said:


> Are you seeing lower temperature in stress testing with the negative offset applied?
> 
> If so, and boost frequencies are still up there, this is the way to go as it'll boost more and more often, too.


I haven't done any temperature comparisons. I've been kinda busy on a secondary rig. My 2700X found a new home in my HTPC, so I've been working on that.


----------



## JeyD02

hughjazz44 said:


> I haven't done any temperature comparisons. I've been kinda busy on a secondary rig. My 2700X found a new home in my HTPC, so I've been working on that.


Curious question, did you update the latest amd firmware? That fixes the c5 stuck at post issue? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## larrydavid

Running at 3600mhz memory with 16-16-16-36 TRFC 300 1T, Geardown ON with 4x8GB b-die with a 3900x and a Crosshair VI Extreme on BIOS 7106. I had to manually set the FCLK to 1800mhz, which is 1:1. It was running at 900mhz(1/2).

Memory latency in aida64 ~67.1ns. Still working on tweaking it.

PBO doesn't seem functional. I'm not sure the negative voltage offset works either. Mouse doesn't work in the BIOS, as reported by others.

EDIT:

I was getting a few error's in 1usms's TM5 v3 config with the above settings. 3466 C14-14-15-14-28-42 with Ryzen Dram Calculator Fast settings is working better so far.


----------



## iNeri

CarnageHimura said:


> We have prices in México now!!! So, I think I can buy a 3700x in December, jejeje, the prices are very competitive vs Intel here in México, honestly, I thought they would be much more expensive after import, but the price of the 3700x is practically the MSRP.


Did you see at PCMIG?? 6250 mexican pesos  about 329 dolar xDDD tax included.

I go for one 3700x tomorrow


----------



## hughjazz44

larrydavid said:


> Running at 3600mhz memory with 16-16-16-36 TRFC 300 1T, Geardown ON with 4x8GB b-die with a 3900x and a Crosshair VI Extreme on BIOS 7106. I had to manually set the FCLK to 1800mhz, which is 1:1. It was running at 900mhz(1/2).
> 
> Memory latency in aida64 ~67.1ns. Still working on tweaking it.
> 
> PBO doesn't seem functional. I'm not sure the negative voltage offset works either. Mouse doesn't work in the BIOS, as reported by others.


I assume both to be working. I see volts drop with a negative offset (CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)) and clocks on all cores around 4.1GHz under load (Prime95 Custom setting I use for RAM stability testing). Since that's 300MHz over base, I assume that's PBO doing it's job.


----------



## Pilotasso

3900X ordered


----------



## hughjazz44

Upped my negative voltage offset to 0.150 to see what would happen. Still works, so far.

And yes, temps are massively better! Prime Small FFTs at stock volts gave me 94.8 degrees. With my negative offset I'm only at 68.5 degrees. I'm using a Noctua NH-U12A.


----------



## dev1ance

How did you apply your thermal paste? Did you spread it evenly or went for pea size? Wondering considering the cores are atypically located.


----------



## hughjazz44

dev1ance said:


> How did you apply your thermal paste? Did you spread it evenly or went for pea size? Wondering considering the cores are atypically located.


Just did a pea in the center. I'm not sure if it makes any difference, but my temps look good.


----------



## hughjazz44

Ok, so by setting CPU power limit to 140% and changing PBO from Auto to Enabled, I'm seeing a 100MHz increase in Prime95 Small FFTs and higher core temps. I don't know which setting made the change, but it seems you can't leave everything at Auto if you want PBO to work.

Edit: Hmmmm. I've been messing with PBO settings for a while now, and now I'm actually not seeing any changes with any settings. So now I'm not sure. I'm thinking either PBO doesn't work properly, or changing the settings doesn't do anything and it's always at its default behavior.


----------



## dev1ance

hughjazz44 said:


> Just did a pea in the center. I'm not sure if it makes any difference, but my temps look good.


Ya, I'm curious because of this: https://youtu.be/WXbCdGENp5I?t=1003


----------



## finalheaven

hughjazz44 said:


> Ok, so by setting CPU power limit to 140% and changing PBO from Auto to Enabled, I'm seeing a 100MHz increase in Prime95 Small FFTs and higher core temps. I don't know which setting made the change, but it seems you can't leave everything at Auto if you want PBO to work.


Is 140% the highest power limit? And guessing this is with your .15 negative offset?


----------



## JeyD02

larrydavid said:


> Running at 3600mhz memory with 16-16-16-36 TRFC 300 1T, Geardown ON with 4x8GB b-die with a 3900x and a Crosshair VI Extreme on BIOS 7106. I had to manually set the FCLK to 1800mhz, which is 1:1. It was running at 900mhz(1/2).
> 
> 
> 
> Memory latency in aida64 ~67.1ns. Still working on tweaking it.
> 
> 
> 
> PBO doesn't seem functional. I'm not sure the negative voltage offset works either. Mouse doesn't work in the BIOS, as reported by others.


Also experiencing the no post after rebooting or shutting down machine? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## dlbsyst

Pilotasso said:


> 3900X ordered


Nice! Looks like they're sold out everywhere.


----------



## hughjazz44

finalheaven said:


> Is 140% the highest power limit? And guessing this is with your .15 negative offset?


140% is the highest it goes. But I did some more playing around and think maybe it was a fluke. I changed all kinds of stuff and never saw any difference in performance. Now I just have everything at Auto.

Edit: 140% power limit is the highest in the overclocking tab of the main BIOS area. If you go into the PBO submenu you can manually set thermal and power limits, but I altered them and saw no difference in clocks.


----------



## mito1172

hughjazz44 said:


> Ok, so by setting CPU power limit to 140% and changing PBO from Auto to Enabled, I'm seeing a 100MHz increase in Prime95 Small FFTs and higher core temps. I don't know which setting made the change, but it seems you can't leave everything at Auto if you want PBO to work.
> 
> Edit: Hmmmm. I've been messing with PBO settings for a while now, and now I'm actually not seeing any changes with any settings. So now I'm not sure. I'm thinking either PBO doesn't work properly, or changing the settings doesn't do anything and it's always at its default behavior.


I politely asked the temperature of the processor, I do not understand why you do not answer me?


----------



## Neilthran

hughjazz44 said:


> Ok, so by setting CPU power limit to 140% and changing PBO from Auto to Enabled, I'm seeing a 100MHz increase in Prime95 Small FFTs and higher core temps. I don't know which setting made the change, but it seems you can't leave everything at Auto if you want PBO to work.
> 
> Edit: Hmmmm. I've been messing with PBO settings for a while now, and now I'm actually not seeing any changes with any settings. So now I'm not sure. I'm thinking either PBO doesn't work properly, or changing the settings doesn't do anything and it's always at its default behavior.


The Crosshair VI latests bios are 1.0.0.2 and apparently there are problems with bioses with that agesa, and even with the lastest agesa 1.0.0.3, look at this reviewer explanation:

https://www.xanxogaming.com/reviews...EA_PCI_Express_errors_on_NVIDIA_GeForce_cards

tlr, bioses are not working correctly:
- 1.0.0.2 has correct boost clock, but PBO doesn't work right.
- 1.0.0.3+ won't boost to advertised speeds.
So we(I think the problem is with the agesa, not the motherboard, so i will get also affected with my b350-f if i bought my planned 3700x) have to wait for an updated and fixed agesa.


----------



## Thick8

Wrong thread. oops.


----------



## mito1172

Thick8 said:


> Wrong thread. oops.


----------



## larrydavid

JeyD02 said:


> Also experiencing the no post after rebooting or shutting down machine?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I have run into that a couple times and I have to reset the CMOS for it to POST. The BIOS is definitely buggy.


----------



## mito1172

larrydavid said:


> I have run into that a couple times and I have to reset the CMOS for it to POST. The BIOS is definitely buggy.


Even the mouse with the 7106 bios already does not work. bios problematic


----------



## hughjazz44

I did another Cinebench run and lost about 200 pts. Then I reduced my undervolt from -0.1500 to -0.0500 and the points came back. I don't know what's happening, but maybe it's best to just leave voltage at Auto.


----------



## Fabio Bertelli

friends, I'm totally frustrated and upset :sadsmiley
Today I found one CH6 in clearance (was looking for one motherboard in last 15 days). So, I tried more than 10 times make my order, but was something wrong with the website checkout, and my credit card don't worked. That never happend before.

Sorry, I just wanted talk and feel a little better


----------



## finalheaven

hughjazz44 said:


> I did another Cinebench run and lost about 200 pts. Then I reduced my undervolt from -0.1500 to -0.0500 and the points came back. I don't know what's happening, but maybe it's best to just leave voltage at Auto.


Yea, we should find out how to control the boost/PBO better (via power limits) such that it uses less voltage at idle but can boost to the maximum extent. From Stilt:



The Stilt said:


> Because the stock boost operation is already limited by the silicon voltage reliability, the only way to eke out every last bit of all-core performance is using OC-Mode. Like on previous Ryzen generations, entering OC-Mode also means that you will loose the turbo boost (all cores operate at same frequency). On the higher-end SKUs, the single threaded performance penalty will be massive from doing so. For example on 3900X, you'd be trading additional ~100MHz all-core frequency to a loss of up to 450MHz in ST frequency by doing so. Personally, I advice against overclocking the higher-end SKUs at all, and instead increasing the power limits and trying your luck with the "Auto OC" feature (which most likely isn't beneficial).


----------



## pony-tail

What is the current situation with running 3000 series CPUs on the C6E ?
Was just on Asus aussie website no reference in the CPU support page for 3000 cpus


----------



## CarnageHimura

iNeri said:


> Did you see at PCMIG?? 6250 mexican pesos  about 329 dolar xDDD tax included.
> 
> I go for one 3700x tomorrow


I saw it on Digital Life at $6,500mxn, but at this time I need that "my cloud catch a little more water" I know you know what I mean, jejeje


----------



## voreo

mito1172 said:


> Even the mouse with the 7106 bios already does not work. bios problematic


Yeah, I was on 6401 before the update so i figured it was time. At least keyboard still functioned XD


----------



## mito1172

voreo said:


> Yeah, I was on 6401 before the update so i figured it was time. At least keyboard still functioned XD


yes you are right the keyboard works


----------



## elguero

CarnageHimura said:


> I saw it on Digital Life at $6,500mxn, but at this time I need that "my cloud catch a little more water" I know you know what I mean, jejeje


I'm itching for a 3900x it's $9,849, but I think I'm going to wait for a 3950x, they are supposed to be cherry picked bin wise, and it's going to be a better upgrade for my use case to go from an 8 core to a 16 core instead of just a 12 core.

But I don't know, September is far away.


----------



## finalheaven

elguero said:


> I'm itching for a 3900x it's $9,849, but I think I'm going to wait for a 3950x, they are supposed to be cherry picked bin wise, and it's going to be a better upgrade for my use case to go from an 8 core to a 16 core instead of just a 12 core.
> 
> But I don't know, September is far away.


Why do you think it'll be cherry picked bin wise? If you think about it practically, wouldn't you expect for AMD to use all the best 8 core bins for server grade and threadrippers where they make much more money/margins?


----------



## Ramad

If you are using Zen 2 CPU on this motherboard then keep the CPU voltage no higher than 1.35V for the time being, until the release of a new BIOS. I would role back to BIOS 7003, use manual overclock if overclocking, lock the voltage at a level no higher than 1.35V and wait for a new BIOS.


This is a Zen 2 review by Coreteks: 





Listen from 11:00 to 11:28. Nobody is talking about it loud yet, because it seems to be a BIOS bug, but knowing ASUS, I would say that it's one of their "tunes" that backfired.


----------



## Rainmaker91

hughjazz44 said:


> I have a "Brick Edition" Crosshair VI. If you recall, the original shipment of Crosshair VI boards had a bad BIOS that would brick if you tried to run high frequency RAM. The SoC would overvolt itself and it would damage some other part of the board, IIRC.
> 
> So it's not like this is a new thing...


Wait... what? I really had no idea this was a thing. To be fair I have a fairly slow kit of memory and a CPU with both a poor memory controller and core, but both my board and CPU is from the Zen launch in 2017. I also only really read on this forum when I'm either bored or need something... So I'm not surprised that there is stuff that I missed, but still...

Can't seem to find anything about this in the first post, do you have any idea where I might read up on it?


----------



## malitze

Had one of these bricks myself back then, so this time I'm taking it slow...  

Thanks for all the info & reports everyone has provided so far. I'm looking to replace my 1800x but only once it is established that the C6H is capable. Also not sure which one to get yet.


----------



## KWSW

I am currently on BIOS 6903 and 1800X and there is a new bios and new chipset drivers. Should I update to both the latest bios and chipset drivers as the issues reported only applies to Zen 2 and doesn't affect my 1800X?

I am currently also waiting for the 3800X to arrive as there seems to be some delay for the 3800X and 3900X where I live. The rest of the CPUs arrived today and makes me wonder if I should have gone for the 3700X instead.


----------



## Medusa666

I'm getting my Ryzen 9 3900X tomorrow, anyone know if it is safe to use that CPU for this motherboard yet on the latest 7106 BIOS?


----------



## JeyD02

Medusa666 said:


> I'm getting my Ryzen 9 3900X tomorrow, anyone know if it is safe to use that CPU for this motherboard yet on the latest 7106 BIOS?


Read above comments... 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jstar

After trying twice, I was unable to get R5 3600 working on ROG Crosshair VI.

I updated to the latest BIOS (v 7106), installed latest Chipset drivers, loaded defaults and shut down system.
Swapped R7 1700 > R5 3600 and NO POST, codes changes from 07, 08, 0d. I tried reflashing BIOS, latest and 2nd latest, reset CMOS, etc. No change, I couldn't get system to POST even once.

Once I swapped R7 1700 back, everything work as it used to be... what could be the issue? Memory is AMD Flare X, F4-3200C14D-16GFX
Could CPU be faulty?


----------



## xzamples

hughjazz44 said:


> 3900X works on Crosshair VI Hero, and it ******* SLAYS my 2700X!!!
> 
> Edit: Added CB R15. It's a blood bath! This is with 2700X overclocked to 4.2Ghz and 3900X at stock.
> 
> Edit again: I closed all open apps and got up to 3173 pts. Single core score was 208 vs my 2700X at 176.


would love to see game benchs


----------



## ItsMB

jstar said:


> After trying twice, I was unable to get R5 3600 working on ROG Crosshair VI.
> 
> I updated to the latest BIOS (v 7106), installed latest Chipset drivers, loaded defaults and shut down system.
> Swapped R7 1700 > R5 3600 and NO POST, codes changes from 07, 08, 0d. I tried reflashing BIOS, latest and 2nd latest, reset CMOS, etc. No change, I couldn't get system to POST even once.
> 
> Once I swapped R7 1700 back, everything work as it used to be... what could be the issue? Memory is AMD Flare X, F4-3200C14D-16GFX
> Could CPU be faulty?


Hi, try this. Shut down system, clear CMOS, flashback BIOS, change CPU, start system. Maybe its failing something in the process. OR maybe shut down, clear CMOS, remove CPU, flashback BIOS, place new one, start.

I hope you post it soon, im waiting for buying one of those 3k, im so hyped with you guys¡¡¡¡¡¡ GL


----------



## looncraz

Medusa666 said:


> I'm getting my Ryzen 9 3900X tomorrow, anyone know if it is safe to use that CPU for this motherboard yet on the latest 7106 BIOS?


Quite frankly, no.

If you do install it, immediately set 1.25V and 4GHz manual overclock because the board is pushing dangerous amounts of voltage.

That's still faster than any other Ryzen CPU and an updated BIOS should hopefully be rushed out this week.


----------



## magnafides

looncraz said:


> Quite frankly, no.
> 
> If you do install it, immediately set 1.25V and 4GHz manual overclock because the board is pushing dangerous amounts of voltage.
> 
> That's still faster than any other Ryzen CPU and an updated BIOS should hopefully be rushed out this week.


How about BIOS 7003? According to Asus's official press release Ryzen 3000 is supported in 7002+ so it's pretty crazy that they're having this many issues. Really regretting buying a C6H right about now.


----------



## blair

*3700X working a treat.. barely touched settings though..*

Hi All,

Figured i should post given i have a 3700X.

https://puu.sh/DQeCk/934bcd199c.png

Set XMP for my 3600 CL16 DRAM (B-die).
Set Voltage to 1.36v for DRAM

Set Offset CPU to negative 0.100v
I have tried 0.025, 0.050 and it still seems to pump up to 1.50 VID on atleast 2-3 Cores. ONLY IDLE THOUGH.

Is toying with LLC a good idea with these chips and offset voltage etc?

During all core load (CPU-Z) all core voltage drops to 1.29-1.32v VID (per core Values) ish.
CPU-Z never reports voltage up to 1.45v or beyond...

Under a H100i 240mm AIO, 2x 120 EK Vardar, 'Quiet' Corsair profile.

Chip is auto boosting while gaming (WoW only tested so far) to 4.35~ ghz.

Highest load test i saw tipped 78c, but once again only CPU-Z load.. (pretty soft really)

I don't throw too much at this machine, Live stream WoW raids and Division 2 probably the other heaviest load.. (test that tomorrow)

I tried once with manually setting voltage to 1.325v. however still saw VID voltages up to 1.48v...

I wonder when new AGESA will come.. or is this voltage fluctuation normal?

Next step tomorrow night after tonights sleep will be entering some real DRAM settings..

Cinebench R15 - 
The 2160 result was with Offset -0.050v Realtime priority. 1934 with the -0.1v offset.

1700 was my old Processor.

https://puu.sh/DQeMK/c79a769b23.png


----------



## Ryoz

blair said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Figured i should post given i have a 3700X.
> 
> https://puu.sh/DQeCk/934bcd199c.png


did you experience the "C5" POST error?

https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...vi-overclocking-thread-4117.html#post28029716


----------



## dlbsyst

I am an Asus fan and have never purchased any other brands motherboard but I am finding it suspicious that they haven't released the official bios for Ryzen 2 for our X370 and x470 motherboards. Are they trying to frustrate us into purchasing the shiny new X570 board because those are nowhere to be found.

Sorry, rant over.


----------



## Rainmaker91

dlbsyst said:


> I am an Asus fan and have never purchased any other brands motherboard but I am finding it suspicious that they haven't released the official bios for Ryzen 2 for our X370 and x470 motherboards. Are they trying to frustrate us into purchasing the shiny new X570 board because those are nowhere to be found.
> 
> Sorry, rant over.


Technically they have with version Version 6808 and newer, though stability isn't quite there yet if I understand corectly from everyone on here has tried it.

Still, I could be interpreting their release notes wrong:
"CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 6808
Update AGESA 0070 for the upcoming processors and improve CPU compatibility.
ASUS strongly recommends installing AMD chipset driver 18.50.16 or later before updating BIOS."

It's also understandable that they may want to make sure their x570 boards are stable before looking at older models.


----------



## Selva

It seems that i'm thinking about bail out the AM4 platform and go for the Intel one. Luckily, maybe i can sell this problem, i mean, C6H motherboard.


----------



## dlbsyst

Rainmaker91 said:


> Technically they have with version Version 6808 and newer, though stability isn't quite there yet if I understand corectly from everyone on here has tried it.
> 
> Still, I could be interpreting their release notes wrong:
> "CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 6808
> Update AGESA 0070 for the upcoming processors and improve CPU compatibility.
> ASUS strongly recommends installing AMD chipset driver 18.50.16 or later before updating BIOS."
> 
> It's also understandable that they may want to make sure their x570 boards are stable before looking at older models.


These earlier BIOS may work with Ryzen 2 but they are not fully compatible. The BIOS must include AGESA 1.0.0.3AB to fully support the new processors.

Hopefully Asus gets the final BIOS out soon because I want to get the 3700X in a week or two and would like to run it on my Crosshair VI.


----------



## magnafides

dlbsyst said:


> I am an Asus fan and have never purchased any other brands motherboard but I am finding it suspicious that they haven't released the official bios for Ryzen 2 for our X370 and x470 motherboards. Are they trying to frustrate us into purchasing the shiny new X570 board because those are nowhere to be found.
> 
> Sorry, rant over.


"Officially", at least according to Asus' press release, BIOS 7002+ supports Zen 2. However AMD says that AGESA 1.0.0.3AB is needed for full support. There seem to be lots of issues with X570 boards so I imagine all of the effort is being spent there. Hopefully we get something soon since they gave us the impression that Zen 2 was already fully-supported by an already-released BIOS.


----------



## magnafides

Selva said:


> It seems that i'm thinking about bail out the AM4 platform and go for the Intel one. Luckily, maybe i can sell this problem, i mean, C6H motherboard.


I hate to say it but I'm in the same boat as you I think. If I don't see something by the time my CPU arrives later this week I'll probably return the C6H even if it means having to go with a mid-range X570 board.


----------



## xzamples

Always thought it's best to install BIOS then Chipset driver, guess it's the other way around.


----------



## Selva

Did anyone managed to get a 3000 run into the C6H?


----------



## elguero

finalheaven said:


> Why do you think it'll be cherry picked bin wise? If you think about it practically, wouldn't you expect for AMD to use all the best 8 core bins for server grade and threadrippers where they make much more money/margins?


That's what AMD said, they are cherry picking them for the boost clocks, etc.


----------



## herericc

Yeah there's different ways you can cherry pick chips - i'd imagine for EPYC they want to bin for low power consumption primarily, whereas for Ryzen they'd likely want clock speed regardless of power.


----------



## Axilya

I am one of the recent adopters of Crosshair VI. I purchased it two weeks ago and today I put an R5 3600 and Corsair RAM #CMW16GX4M2C3200C16. Flashed BIOS 7106 and it works without issues. Everything is functional and no problems shutting down/rebooting/etc. Have yet to OC anything in the BIOS.


----------



## JeyD02

Axilya said:


> I am one of the recent adopters of Crosshair VI. I purchased it two weeks ago and today I put an R5 3600 and Corsair RAM #CMW16GX4M2C3200C16. Flashed BIOS 7106 and it works without issues. Everything is functional and no problems shutting down/rebooting/etc. Have yet to OC anything in the BIOS.


No locked post issues, really? Did you install chipset before flashing or something?


----------



## elmor

Selva said:


> Did anyone managed to get a 3000 run into the C6H?





Ryoz said:


> did you experience the "C5" POST error?
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...vi-overclocking-thread-4117.html#post28029716





Axilya said:


> I am one of the recent adopters of Crosshair VI. I purchased it two weeks ago and today I put an R5 3600 and Corsair RAM #CMW16GX4M2C3200C16. Flashed BIOS 7106 and it works without issues. Everything is functional and no problems shutting down/rebooting/etc. Have yet to OC anything in the BIOS.


Ryzen 3000 works but I'm getting flashbacks from the first Ryzen launch, memory is having a lot of issues with boot voltages and what not ."C5" POST code means memory issues. I believe it's now F9 -> C5 instead of F9 -> 0d. For more details see here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1728878-ryzen-3000-memory-fabric-x370-x470-x570.html


----------



## macawmatt

Axilya said:


> I am one of the recent adopters of Crosshair VI. I purchased it two weeks ago and today I put an R5 3600 and Corsair RAM #CMW16GX4M2C3200C16. Flashed BIOS 7106 and it works without issues. Everything is functional and no problems shutting down/rebooting/etc. Have yet to OC anything in the BIOS.


Good to hear. Have my 3700X coming in on Thursday. Need to update the BIOS first, but looking forward to having a new rig to play with.


----------



## Axilya

JeyD02 said:


> No locked post issues, really? Did you install chipset before flashing or something?


Nope, everything is perfect when running stock. About to get into the OC side of things. I did try to install chipset drivers, it only managed to install SMBus drivers before switching from FX-8350.


----------



## Rainmaker91

xzamples said:


> Always thought it's best to install BIOS then Chipset driver, guess it's the other way around.


It stands to reason that if you already have an older chipset driver installed it might not know what the hell to do with the newer bios revisions. If installing a completely new windows install (or linux for that matter) I can't imagine that it will matter at all, though you may need an image that is new enough for it to have the correct basic drivers.


----------



## herericc

As someone who's stuck in the tech third world (Canada) I think I might end up just waiting for the 3950X to come out to hop on the ryzen 3000 train - hopefully all the BIOS issues will be ironed out by then and 1usmus' should have his DRAM calc updated too!

I salute those of you who are going through these growing pains with the new platform - I encountered the same experience when I hopped on the Ryzen 1st gen!


----------



## magnafides

Rainmaker91 said:


> It stands to reason that if you already have an older chipset driver installed it might not know what the hell to do with the newer bios revisions. If installing a completely new windows install (or linux for that matter) I can't imagine that it will matter at all, though you may need an image that is new enough for it to have the correct basic drivers.


Would you have a recommendation on how to handle an existing Windows install that only has Intel Chipset drivers installed? I was planning on uninstalling Intel Chipset drivers in Safe Mode before motherboard swap, USB Flashback to install either 7106 or hopefully newer BIOS, then install newest AMD chipset drivers after that. Seems like that may not work out?


----------



## mito1172

elmor said:


> Ryzen 3000 works but I'm getting flashbacks from the first Ryzen launch, memory is having a lot of issues with boot voltages and what not ."C5" POST code means memory issues. I believe it's now F9 -> C5 instead of F9 -> 0d. For more details see here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1728878-ryzen-3000-memory-fabric-x370-x470-x570.html


Thanks for information.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Fresh install.

No way on earth would I recommend keeping the same install from a prior Intel build. 

It is just asking for issue after issue, not to mention a loss in performance


----------



## BUFUMAN

mito1172 said:


> yes you are right the keyboard works


I never use mouse @uefi.... Especially not with a high Dpi mouse....

OMG the problems are back, the ****ed up again. Sorry not good work from AMD and Asus. U pay for beta testing....

Next Setup in few years Intel...

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mito1172

BUFUMAN said:


> I never use mouse @uefi.... Especially not with a high Dpi mouse....
> 
> OMG the problems are back, the ****ed up again. Sorry not good work from AMD and Asus. U pay for beta testing....
> 
> Next Setup in few years Intel...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


yes the mouse in the bios is difficult to use. good keyboard.


----------



## pony-tail

elmor said:


> Ryzen 3000 works but I'm getting flashbacks from the first Ryzen launch, memory is having a lot of issues with boot voltages and what not ."C5" POST code means memory issues. I believe it's now F9 -> C5 instead of F9 -> 0d. For more details see here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1728878-ryzen-3000-memory-fabric-x370-x470-x570.html


Do you know of anybody getting the C6 extreme to work with 3000 series most seem to have the c6 hero instead


----------



## larrydavid

pony-tail said:


> Do you know of anybody getting the C6 extreme to work with 3000 series most seem to have the c6 hero instead


I'm using a 3900X on the CH6 Extreme with BIOS 7106.


----------



## Selva

Mine CH6 is boxed and probably with a BIOS from 2017 +- i guess. I don't have any processor, or memory, compatible with it yet. Would i be able to upgrade the BIOS through BIOS Flashback, including the chipset update, without any problemas? Is anyone running memory speeds higher than 3200Mhz?


----------



## Ryoz

Selva said:


> Mine CH6 is boxed and probably with a BIOS from 2017 +- i guess. I don't have any processor, or memory, compatible with it yet. Would i be able to upgrade the BIOS through BIOS Flashback, including the chipset update, without any problemas? Is anyone running memory speeds higher than 3200Mhz?


you can use usb flashback to flash to latest bios, no CPU or memory needed.


----------



## hughjazz44

blair said:


> Set Offset CPU to negative 0.100v
> I have tried 0.025, 0.050 and it still seems to pump up to 1.50 VID on atleast 2-3 Cores. ONLY IDLE THOUGH.


Don't look at the VIDs. Look at CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN).

I have a negative offset of 0.150V and I'm seeing about 1.325 as I sit here.

Does anyone know what the OFFICIAL safe voltage range is? I feel like it should be about 1.2V. Isn't that what the 7nm Radeon cards operate at?


----------



## JeyD02

hughjazz44 said:


> Don't look at the VIDs. Look at CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN).
> 
> 
> 
> I have a negative offset of 0.150V and I'm seeing about 1.325 as I sit here.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what the OFFICIAL safe voltage range is? I feel like it should be about 1.2V. Isn't that what the 7nm Radeon cards operate at?


From what I seen it's 1.325 for max safe. Courtesy of stilt


----------



## dev1ance

Did anyone with the new chips check if PCIe 4.0 is enabled? It supposedly is for the C7H:

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/caq5h5/x470_crosshair_vii_seems_to_have_pcie_gen_4/

EDIT: Installed 3700x and PCIe 4.0 options showed up.


----------



## pony-tail

larrydavid said:


> I'm using a 3900X on the CH6 Extreme with BIOS 7106.


Thank you


----------



## Geezerman

so much info on this board going back for over two years, it's hard to figure out what has been fixed.. 
I'm considering using a 2700X in this board and want a RGB 3200 speed ram. Suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Geezerman said:


> so much info on this board going back for over two years, it's hard to figure out what has been fixed..
> I'm considering using a 2700X in this board and want a RGB 3200 speed ram. Suggestions would be appreciated



Just use the latest BIOS and slap whatever RAM kit you want in there, it'll work without issues


----------



## Geezerman

Dr. Vodka said:


> Just use the latest BIOS and slap whatever RAM kit you want in there, it'll work without issues


seriously? I see a lot of complaints over at the Asus forum about the board being very picky about ram. Many say to use the B die ram only.


----------



## Selva

Dr. Vodka said:


> Just use the latest BIOS and slap whatever RAM kit you want in there, it'll work without issues


Including speeds above 3200?


----------



## Dave001

Ramad said:


> This is a Zen 2 review by Coreteks: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFziOWzVFwI


What kind of AIO cooler can keep a 12c/24t cpu running at 4.2ghz, 1.35v under 41c at full load?


----------



## The Sandman

Geezerman said:


> seriously? I see a lot of complaints over at the Asus forum about the board being very picky about ram. Many say to use the B die ram only.



If you must have RGB these will work https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232485?Item=N82E16820232485
I agree 100% with using Samsung B-Die SS SR if you're wanting to OC it. Not saying others won't, it's just less work and hard to beat the performance.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Geezerman said:


> seriously? I see a lot of complaints over at the Asus forum about the board being very picky about ram. Many say to use the B die ram only.



You specifically asked about RGB DDR4 3200 RAM. RGB is about aesthetics, not performance. So, I considered this when answering the question. 

You see, this platform has improved by leaps and bounds since its launch on March 2017. Old information is mostly invalid by this point. We're well into the second year of AGESA updates that have improved memory compatibility and overall behavior, plus the overall better memory controller in 2xxx parts over 1xxx parts. All this considered, even the crappiest ICs will run DDR4 3200 on this board with a 2700x on the latest BIOS release. This includes vomit inducing Hynix MFR/AFR based kits.

If the XMP profile included in such crappy kits result in the board not POSTing, then you use 1usmus' DRAM calculator to get a functioning timings profile and other settings to manually apply. Done. 

If even then you can't get the board to POST at DDR4-3200, you're doing something wrong and we can help you get there.



Now if you want to go beyond simple set and forget frequency, into memory timing tuning to further extract performance, then by all means spend the extra money to get a Samsung B-die based kit. If too expensive, Micron E-die is the second best you can get, with Hynix CJR in third place. Anything else for these purposes is crap.




Selva said:


> Including speeds above 3200?


Not quite.

Beyond 3200MHz you want Samsung B-die, Micron E-die or Hynix CJR, in that order, at least for 1xxx and 2xxx parts.

Ryzen 3xxx's IMC is much, much better than what we had before (it was demonstrated to do >DDR4-5000 on an x570 board with golden sample b-die kits) but we don't yet know how it behaves on this board (as the C6H is a t-topology board, better for 4 DIMM overclocking, not as good for 2 DIMM OC in terms of maximum achievable frequency) either with b-die or with vomit inducing MFR kits.


We also need an AGESA 1.0.0.3AB based BIOS to get the full extent of 3rd gen Ryzen's capabilites enabled and working. Many reviewers are redoing their launch day tests because of this.

Hopefully that BIOS will also _not_ have the mouse bug and whatever else that may be wrong with the current 7106 release.


----------



## deags

GN didn't re-do theirs they found on average <2% difference max between the bios versions.


----------



## drucejnr

Can anyone shed some light on this? I've just dropped in my 3700X (updated BIOS to 7106 and have latest chipset drivers) on my CH6 Hero. Everything in the BIOS settings are left stock but now when I'm windows the 3700X is drawing 1.42V, pegging itself at 4.2Ghz and is sitting very warm. What could be the cause?

Thanks for any help


----------



## deags

To be on the safe side , why not just manually set the voltage to 1.3 and see how it goes.

In addition , take a look at 
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/caupbb/3700x_temps/

There is some talk about the pea method of applying thermal paste may be inefficient due to the location of the chiplets etc.


----------



## Rainmaker91

magnafides said:


> Would you have a recommendation on how to handle an existing Windows install that only has Intel Chipset drivers installed? I was planning on uninstalling Intel Chipset drivers in Safe Mode before motherboard swap, USB Flashback to install either 7106 or hopefully newer BIOS, then install newest AMD chipset drivers after that. Seems like that may not work out?


There is probably someone more qualified in answering this than me, but I'll give it a go.

I can only really speak to my own experiences upgrading from a z77 board and i5 3570k to X370 and Ryzen 7 1700x. This was at launch back in 2017, and while there were issues with my first board I never actualy reinstalled Windows between swaping in the new system. So I'm guessing Windows 10 may have the necessary bare bones drivers to handle it, but it is always recomended to do a clean install when completely chanign platform like this.

As for the bios update and drivers... I'm just going off what I found on Asus' own site, and I'm making some conjectures out of that. I could be wrong, but it does seem somewhat plausible at least.


----------



## ericchaipc

drucejnr said:


> Can anyone shed some light on this? I've just dropped in my 3700X (updated BIOS to 7106 and have latest chipset drivers) on my CH6 Hero. Everything in the BIOS settings are left stock but now when I'm windows the 3700X is drawing 1.42V, pegging itself at 4.2Ghz and is sitting very warm. What could be the cause?
> 
> Thanks for any help


how about the ram ?


----------



## voxson5

drucejnr said:


> Can anyone shed some light on this? I've just dropped in my 3700X (updated BIOS to 7106 and have latest chipset drivers) on my CH6 Hero. Everything in the BIOS settings are left stock but now when I'm windows the 3700X is drawing 1.42V, pegging itself at 4.2Ghz and is sitting very warm. What could be the cause?
> 
> Thanks for any help


Our friends at Asus might have put the voltage on too high - This has been mentioned on a few reddit threads.

I caved and also got a 3700x, just started memory play right now actually. 

For me, i'm getting ~53 deg C under x61 while running RAM Test (not the worst CPU load, but it is all cores)
According to HWinfo64 (v6.08-3830), 4.28 all cores, ~1.381vCore

x61 kraken in a corsair 270r, and its winter here (19.6C ambient, if you believe my phone's sensor).


----------



## ericchaipc

voxson5 said:


> Our friends at Asus might have put the voltage on too high - This has been mentioned on a few reddit threads.
> 
> I caved and also got a 3700x, just started memory play right now actually.
> 
> For me, i'm getting ~53 deg C under x61 while running RAM Test (not the worst CPU load, but it is all cores)
> According to HWinfo64 (v6.08-3830), 4.28 all cores, ~1.381vCore
> 
> x61 kraken in a corsair 270r, and its winter here (19.6C ambient, if you believe my phone's sensor).


can you share whats the ram frequency you are getting ?


----------



## voxson5

uugh that write speed :/

Maybe I should have coughed up the extra for the 3900x

(this probably isnt stable, i'm just dicking about)


----------



## voxson5

ericchaipc said:


> can you share whats the ram frequency you are getting ?


3733C14, still playing with stability though


----------



## Rainmaker91

voxson5 said:


> uugh that write speed :/
> 
> Maybe I should have coughed up the extra for the 3900x
> 
> (this probably isnt stable, i'm just dicking about)


3733Mhz is max before you go in to 2:1 mode right? I'd love to see that in practise though.


----------



## voxson5

Rainmaker91 said:


> 3733Mhz is max before you go in to 2:1 mode right? I'd love to see that in practise though.


Honestly, I have no idea 

I am manually running fclk at 1900 though, needed 1.1125 vSoC for me


----------



## ericchaipc

What ram are you using ?


----------



## Rainmaker91

voxson5 said:


> Honestly, I have no idea
> 
> I am manually running fclk at 1900 though, needed 1.125 vSoC for me


Just going off from AMD's slides:


----------



## ericchaipc

voxson5 said:


> 3733C14, still playing with stability though


what ram are you using ?


----------



## drucejnr

ericchaipc said:


> how about the ram ?


The ram speed and voltage is all working as it should. Corsair veng at 3200Mhz 1.35v

Yeah just a bit weirded out that at idle I'm pulling 1.4+ volts and sitting at 4.3Ghz


----------



## oile

dev1ance said:


> Did anyone with the new chips check if PCIe 4.0 is enabled? It supposedly is for the C7H:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/caq5h5/x470_crosshair_vii_seems_to_have_pcie_gen_4/
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Installed 3700x and PCIe 4.0 options showed up.


Sorry, can you confirm that you are using crosshair VI hero + bios 7106 and that pciex 4 gen appears in bios?
Thank you so much


----------



## voxson5

ericchaipc said:


> what ram are you using ?


Flare X 3200C14, 2X8

So I bailed on the 1900 fclk, this was causing a few issues which didnt help with stability testing. Interestingly, for my system, setting 3733 doesn't have the fclk at 1:1 - memory read/write/copy is much lower with it on auto rather than setting to 1:1 manually

I've started playing with the CLDO fclk voltage now, with 1.125 vSoC and 1.105 CLDO, 1866 fclk, stability is much improved.

Once I can pass 1000% in RAMtest, I'll put up a bit more info on my setup.


----------



## Disassociative

I went back to 6401 for now - seems to boost better with PE2 than any of the recent ones have with PBO. Running a 2700X.


----------



## dev1ance

oile said:


> Sorry, can you confirm that you are using crosshair VI hero + bios 7106 and that pciex 4 gen appears in bios?
> Thank you so much


Using C6E and the option is there. 

The problem is my CPU is severely underperforming compared to other 3700x systems for some reason. Might be BIOs related.


----------



## blair

Ryoz said:


> did you experience the "C5" POST error?
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...vi-overclocking-thread-4117.html#post28029716


I did not, however boot time was slow at first, sinceit's been fine, i figured it was just the old board being all 'Holy jeebus, this CPU is a real ripped, what the hell do i do with this sucker?'

Memory training was no issues though, no soft starts, just booted (slow) without issues.



hughjazz44 said:


> Don't look at the VIDs. Look at CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN).
> 
> I have a negative offset of 0.150V and I'm seeing about 1.325 as I sit here.
> 
> Does anyone know what the OFFICIAL safe voltage range is? I feel like it should be about 1.2V. Isn't that what the 7nm Radeon cards operate at?


I see, I do not believ CPU Core Voltage (SV12 TFN) is correct as it ALWAYS shows 1.087v which i think is the actual IOD voltage.

I can see that the SoC Voltage (SV12 TFN) is matching what i'd expect for the CPU Voltage. (1.26v under all core P95 Blend load, and 1.356 while Idle on desktop). Can Anyone else confirm this (may actually exist already ITT sorry if it does..)

EDIT: my HWINFO64 was v5.8, updated to 6.08 and now reading other way around.

Gotta get my RAM Tuned now...


----------



## dev1ance

blair said:


> I did not, however boot time was slow at first, sinceit's been fine, i figured it was just the old board being all 'Holy jeebus, this CPU is a real ripped, what the hell do i do with this sucker?'
> 
> Memory training was no issues though, no soft starts, just booted (slow) without issues.
> 
> 
> 
> I see, I do not believ CPU Core Voltage (SV12 TFN) is correct as it ALWAYS shows 1.087v which i think is the actual IOD voltage.
> 
> I can see that the SoC Voltage (SV12 TFN) is matching what i'd expect for the CPU Voltage. (1.26v under all core P95 Blend load, and 1.356 while Idle on desktop). Can Anyone else confirm this (may actually exist already ITT sorry if it does..)
> 
> Gotta get my RAM Tuned now...




Can you run some basic benches on CPU-Z and Cinebench as well to see if you're getting a performance discrepancy?

I'm only able to get ~425 on the CPU-Z bench with my 3700x for single thread and about 4600 for multi-thread. Everyone else seems to be getting 500 single thread and 5400-5500 multi-thread. I'm wondering if my chip is somehow defective or the board (C6E) is at this point.

For Cinebench R20, I'm only getting 4000 (reviews are around 4900-5000) while R15 is 161 single-core and 1720 multi-core (200 and 2000-2100 is expected).


----------



## voxson5

Anyone know what the vSoC and fclk voltage safe limits are for 3rd gen?


----------



## blair

dev1ance said:


> Can you run some basic benches on CPU-Z and Cinebench as well to see if you're getting a performance discrepancy?
> 
> I'm only able to get ~425 on the CPU-Z bench with my 3700x for single thread and about 4600 for multi-thread. Everyone else seems to be getting 500 single thread and 5400-5500 multi-thread. I'm wondering if my chip is somehow defective or the board (C6E) is at this point.
> 
> For Cinebench R20, I'm only getting 4000 (reviews are around 4900-5000) while R15 is 161 single-core and 1720 multi-core (200 and 2000-2100 is expected).


My ST was 517, MT 5375, i've had higher with AUTO voltage... current was set to -0.075v currently tuning my RAM timings..

https://puu.sh/DQAbE/1100f3765b.png

Cinebench best result was 2160 (-0.05v offset, realtime priority)
current is 2127 and 199 SC (-0.75v offset abover normal priority <- coz i have a ton of crap open)

https://puu.sh/DQAnU/6cbebd2076.png

EDIT: adding R20 results

4761 cb Score
https://puu.sh/DQAsb/4762fc6be0.png



voxson5 said:


> Anyone know what the vSoC and fclk voltage safe limits are for 3rd gen?


AUTO seems to have >
1.313~ for All CORE load
1.485v for IDLE ST

This is somewhat inline with what Stilt said on reddit somewhere


----------



## dev1ance

blair said:


> My ST was 517, MT 5375, i've had higher with AUTO voltage... current was set to -0.075v currently tuning my RAM timings..
> 
> https://puu.sh/DQAbE/1100f3765b.png
> 
> Cinebench best result was 2160 (-0.05v offset, realtime priority)
> current is 1934 (-0.1v offset realtime priority)
> I don't have R20 installed, will download and update results in this post shortly
> 
> 
> 
> AUTO seems to have >
> 1.313~ for All CORE load
> 1.485v for IDLE ST
> 
> This is somewhat inline with what Stilt said on reddit somewhere


Holy hell, this was some much needed insight. It seems manual voltage or voltage offset that is far too below 1.3v literally cripples the thing even though it supposedly reaches the boost clocks in HWInfo. Thanks!


----------



## Brko

Anyone here with R5 3600 on C6H board?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## blair

dev1ance said:


> Holy hell, this was some much needed insight. It seems manual voltage or voltage offset that is far too below 1.3v literally cripples the thing even though it supposedly reaches the boost clocks in HWInfo. Thanks!


yeah i found it interesting none the less 

i noticed that when i lower offset away from stock points go down down.
I noticed that the All Core Clock decreases by about 50mhz per 0.025v

granted, currently i'm at -0.075 and achieve 2130~ (above normal) which is not far off the 2160 (realtime) result i had before, i think once you go over mayube 0.08 offset we start to see it really tank on performance All Core,

Interestingly i do see the same on boost. the close to 0.000 offset the higher the Boost clock, highest i've seen so far is 4.367. Current at -0.075 is 4.325. Which honestly.. i'm pretty ok with...

I wonder if LLC tweaks have any impact.. I am waiting for AGESA 1.0.0.3AB before i start toying with PBO settings..

p.s. I added R20 results to my last post as well


----------



## JeyD02

blair said:


> yeah i found it interesting none the less
> 
> 
> 
> i noticed that when i lower offset away from stock points go down down.
> 
> I noticed that the All Core Clock decreases by about 50mhz per 0.025v
> 
> 
> 
> granted, currently i'm at -0.075 and achieve 2130~ (above normal) which is not far off the 2160 (realtime) result i had before, i think once you go over mayube 0.08 offset we start to see it really tank on performance All Core,
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly i do see the same on boost. the close to 0.000 offset the higher the Boost clock, highest i've seen so far is 4.367. Current at -0.075 is 4.325. Which honestly.. i'm pretty ok with...
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if LLC tweaks have any impact.. I am waiting for AGESA 1.0.0.3AB before i start toying with PBO settings..
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. I added R20 results to my last post as well


4.35 all cores or are you referring to core 1?


----------



## blair

JeyD02 said:


> [4.35 all cores or are you referring to core 1?


so how im seeing it in HWInfo is all cores when not loaded sit at peak clock or very close to it (4.3-4.367) with 1 or 2 intermittently downclocking to 3.45ghz ish.

When you spin up a single threaded application (WoW for me) this behaviour largely continues. Voltages stay reasonably high 1.35-1.4.

Once a load is thrown to all cores (cinebench/cpu-z bench etc) i see voltage and clock speed drop down to 1.26-1.31v (depending on offset) and clocks to 4.06-4.13ghz (dependong on offset)

My best all core was about 4.18 ish with stock voltage.

Its worth nothing that regardless of my offset chosen (currently only tried negative 0.025, 0.050,0.075, 0.100) the peak core vid is 1.500v and peak sv12 tfn at 1.45v+ (rarely but it happens) ONLY while idle, it does not do this level of voltage while higher currents (Amps) are fed to the chip.

This onky matches what i have seen from reviewers and other content around the place (reddit, anandtech, YT vids etc). However few have explicity stated it..

Seeing voltage that high still concerns me even at low current levels... but it seems normal and as per engineering design by AMD?

EDIT: S's were stuffed... when posting from android...

Extra Edit: It's interesting that Ryzen Master and HWInfo/HWMonitor see clock speeds very differently, screenshot here with wow runing 100~ fps in background

https://puu.sh/DQC4H/31414afb62.png

Good fun none the less. Im having fun learning how this architecture behaves.

Hopefully this is useful to someone


----------



## Axilya

Brko said:


> Anyone here with R5 3600 on C6H board?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Sup?


----------



## sonaty96

will asus support agesa 1.0.0.3a for crosshair vi extreme?


----------



## RossiOCUK

Keeping an eye on this thread closely again since I have ordered a 3800X to go in my CHVI. I'll likely go for the CHVIII when stock is available and things are ironed out a bit.

Hopefully there will still be active development still on this board for Zen2 chips.


----------



## Medusa666

I have installed my new Ryzen 9 3900X in my Crosshair VI Hero board, and so far it seems fine. 

Works good, I had C5 error one time but it was enough to reboot the PC. 

Memory is running according to spec, 3200/CL14. 

Everything is on auto in the BIOS, I set a Vcore offset of -0,075v but it doesn't seem to have any effect at all. I enabled PBO in the overclocking options. 

Maximum voltage in Windows is 1,5v for single core, sustained during CB15 and Aida64 is around 1,3v for 4,1-4,3GHz all core. 

Runs as cool as my previous 2700X. 

Happy with it


----------



## MrXL

Medusa666 said:


> I have installed my new Ryzen 9 3900X in my Crosshair VI Hero board, and so far it seems fine.
> 
> Works good, I had C5 error one time but it was enough to reboot the PC.
> 
> Memory is running according to spec, 3200/CL14.
> 
> Everything is on auto in the BIOS, I set a Vcore offset of -0,075v but it doesn't seem to have any effect at all. I enabled PBO in the overclocking options.
> 
> Maximum voltage in Windows is 1,5v for single core, sustained during CB15 and Aida64 is around 1,3v for 4,1-4,3GHz all core.
> 
> Runs as cool as my previous 2700X.
> 
> Happy with it


Which bios are you using?


----------



## magnafides

Medusa666 said:


> Maximum voltage in Windows is 1,5v for single core, sustained during CB15 and Aida64 is around 1,3v for 4,1-4,3GHz all core.


This is my biggest concern, I just want something that works safely OOTB until more a stable BIOS is released. This indicates that your 1.5V is not safe even for single core: https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-amd-cpus/1728758-strictly-technical-matisse-not-really.html


----------



## Yvese

magnafides said:


> This is my biggest concern, I just want something that works safely OOTB until more a stable BIOS is released. This indicates that your 1.5V is not safe even for single core: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cahr5r/max_safe_all_core_voltage_for_zen_2_is_1325v/


As long as the voltages are not 24/7 it's completely fine. It's like this with previous Ryzens as well. 

Right now my 2700x shows 1.494 max voltage in HWiNFO. It's just how the Ryzen boost works.


----------



## roco_smith

I also have the CH6E waiting for the restock of the 3900x
Can you please inform how the temps are working , do you made any overclock , are you using manual volts or offset+ mode
Thanks


----------



## ts61fa

I just received my ryzen 3600 processor, I had already updated to the latest chipset and latest bios for my mobo (crosshair vi hero).When I put the 3600, it boots and fans are spinning but I dont get any display or whatsoever. When i revert back to my 2400g it does work properly, I got a gtx 1080 ti and the displayport cable is connected to it, not the motherboard so that cant be it.

I also tried the 1 older bios for motherboard, but Im stil stuck with the same problem

Anyone else having this problem and/or has a solution for this?

Ps:
the lights under the errorcode (seperate lights for cpu, ram & gpu) dont lit up, which it normally does with my 2400g. Errorcode shows either 0d or 8


----------



## Geezerman

G.Skill Flare X 16GB 2 x 8GB DDR4-3200 PC4-25600 CL14 F4-3200C14D-16GFX is at a decent price. Supposed to be B-Die


----------



## looncraz

voxson5 said:


> uugh that write speed :/
> 
> Maybe I should have coughed up the extra for the 3900x
> 
> (this probably isnt stable, i'm just dicking about)



The write speed isn't actually important most of the time. X86 has a 2:1 read:write ratio, anyway, and many new instructions are 3:1 ( a = a + b + c). The biggest exception is memset... where you take a single read byte, usually a fixed value (0 or 255), and then fill a region of memory. Another example is when you perform math using the same few values to generate more results... so (a = a + b + c; b = a + c; d = c + a + 1; etc...). Those situations can generate more than a 50% write rate, though you have to be doing it with more than one core before you see a negative impact.

Zen 2 also has another write-dedicated AGU, which helps find the proper address for the write-back faster, which means each core can actually write faster than before despite halved overall write bandwidth between the chiplet and the memory. This is also good for gaming, which does quite a bit of filling and generating more writes in some scenarios than 2:1. A Zen 2 core can write out faster than Skylake 5 or whatever we're on.

Sunny Cove, though, Intel's next core, is an absolute beast... AMD will need to make some significant improvements on in-flight instruction counts to compete. We're talking 50% larger ROB and schedulers are going to be necessary... and another multiplication unit or full function ALU... though I'm sure AMD is ahead of me on all this


----------



## looncraz

drucejnr said:


> Can anyone shed some light on this? I've just dropped in my 3700X (updated BIOS to 7106 and have latest chipset drivers) on my CH6 Hero. Everything in the BIOS settings are left stock but now when I'm windows the 3700X is drawing 1.42V, pegging itself at 4.2Ghz and is sitting very warm. What could be the cause?
> 
> Thanks for any help


For 4.2Ghz, you probably don't need much more than 1.2V, either... gotta love AMD's insistence on shoving extra voltage into a CPU... they have all this fancy FIT, SMU, and other tech which should be very useful for running minimal voltage... yet, here we are, with them shoving 1.4V+ when 1.25V would do.


----------



## looncraz

hughjazz44 said:


> Don't look at the VIDs. Look at CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN).
> 
> I have a negative offset of 0.150V and I'm seeing about 1.325 as I sit here.
> 
> Does anyone know what the OFFICIAL safe voltage range is? I feel like it should be about 1.2V. Isn't that what the 7nm Radeon cards operate at?


1.325V under heavy load, 1.47V under light load.

Radeon VII does puts its safe line at 1.2V, but you can push 1.3V+ seemingly without issue if you can tame the temperatures. Usually we can't compare the CPU and GPU temperatures because the processes and libraries are very different and density is higher on GPUs, making them more voltage sensitive. I'm not sure this applies this time around.


----------



## herericc

Manufacturers need to guarantee their devices will work 100% of the time at stock settings - of course they're using higher voltages than necessary. They can't walk the razor's edge and result in retail parts failing at stock settings.


----------



## xzamples

No Asus Motherboards Officially Support the R9 3900x

https://old.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cb26yf/no_asus_motherboards_officially_support_the_r9/


----------



## mito1172

xzamples said:


> No Asus Motherboards Officially Support the R9 3900x
> 
> https://old.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cb26yf/no_asus_motherboards_officially_support_the_r9/


lie news i think. for example, even the ASUS Prime B350 Plus works

https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-ryzen-9-3900x-tested-on-cheap-b350-motherboard/
https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-amd-cpus/1726514-amd-ryzen-7-3700x-3800x-ryzen-9-3900x-23.html



Medusa666 said:


> I'm using an X370 Asus Crosshair VI Hero, and my Ryzen 9 3900X reaches 4,6GHz with PBO enabled.
> 
> Everything is stock, nothing is changed in the BIOS except using the memory XMP / DOCP profile, 3200MHz / CL14.
> 
> Runs smooth and with almost zero hiccups


----------



## magnafides

mito1172 said:


> lie news i think. for example, even the ASUS Prime B350 Plus works
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-ryzen-9-3900x-tested-on-cheap-b350-motherboard/
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-amd-cpus/1726514-amd-ryzen-7-3700x-3800x-ryzen-9-3900x-23.html


It might work, but unless it's on the list Asus is going to tell you to screw off if you need support.


----------



## drucejnr

looncraz said:


> For 4.2Ghz, you probably don't need much more than 1.2V, either... gotta love AMD's insistence on shoving extra voltage into a CPU... they have all this fancy FIT, SMU, and other tech which should be very useful for running minimal voltage... yet, here we are, with them shoving 1.4V+ when 1.25V would do.


What I'm saying is at idle its drawing 1.4+ volts and pegging itself at 4.2Ghz - its not downclocking itself at all. But after reading through this thread more and some info off reddit, idle/light load voltage seems correct for me and when I run cinebench the voltage and CPU freq drop due to PBO (I've now enabled that). 

I'm still unsure as to why my idle clock speeds are sitting at 4.2Ghz


----------



## dev1ance

looncraz said:


> For 4.2Ghz, you probably don't need much more than 1.2V, either... gotta love AMD's insistence on shoving extra voltage into a CPU... they have all this fancy FIT, SMU, and other tech which should be very useful for running minimal voltage... yet, here we are, with them shoving 1.4V+ when 1.25V would do.


Dropping voltage to around 1.19v-1.25v (via negative .16 to negative .18 offset) and a manual voltage adjustment to <1.28v resulted in significant performance degradation for me. I'm not sure if the chip doesn't like severe undervolting or it might be a BIOs problem. The chip claimed it was boosting to 4.392GHz at max and all-core boost at 4.19GHz. The thing is, the performance was on par with a 2700x as my single-core performance was terrible (see my scores 2 pages back). It wasn't until I adjusted my offset to -.1 that it worked properly again. If anyone is interested, please test and report back as I'd like to know if it's just my case.


----------



## blair

drucejnr said:


> What I'm saying is at idle its drawing 1.4+ volts and pegging itself at 4.2Ghz - its not downclocking itself at all. But after reading through this thread more and some info off reddit, idle/light load voltage seems correct for me and when I run cinebench the voltage and CPU freq drop due to PBO (I've now enabled that).
> 
> I'm still unsure as to why my idle clock speeds are sitting at 4.2Ghz


Open ryzen master, you'll see very different per core speeds. I have noticed that all other monitoring pieces dont monitor per core clocks correctly.


As seen here. HWInfo HWMonitor etc all shiw all cores at 4.35 or so idle but master....
https://puu.sh/DQC4H/31414afb62.png


----------



## drucejnr

blair said:


> Open ryzen master, you'll see very different per core speeds. I have noticed that all other monitoring pieces dont monitor per core clocks correctly.
> 
> 
> As seen here. HWInfo HWMonitor etc all shiw all cores at 4.35 or so idle but master....
> https://puu.sh/DQC4H/31414afb62.png


That was my next theory - are the monitoring programs not getting the correct values? I understand at idle only a single core should be boosted to 4.3Ghz? 

Regardless, when I run cinebench etc and stress all the cores, voltage and frequency sort themselves out when PBO kicks in. 

I just guess that Hwinfo, CPUID and Coretemp are reporting a single core value at idle.


----------



## mito1172

magnafides said:


> It might work, but unless it's on the list Asus is going to tell you to screw off if you need support.


Which processors are on the list? I've never seen such nonsense


----------



## magnafides

mito1172 said:


> Which processors are on the list? I've never seen such nonsense


You haven't looked very hard, then: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_CPU/

No 3000-series supported.

Inexplicably the X370 Prime Pro does list them:
https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_CPU/

People are reporting being turned away by support with the 3900x and C8H as ZERO Asus boards have listed support.


----------



## mito1172

magnafides said:


> You haven't looked very hard, then: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_CPU/
> 
> No 3000-series supported.
> 
> Inexplicably the X370 Prime Pro does list them:
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_CPU/
> 
> People are reporting being turned away by support with the 3900x and C8H as ZERO Asus boards have listed support.


Is the PRIME X370-PRO better than the C6H? it's funny


----------



## magnafides

mito1172 said:


> Is the PRIME X370-PRO better than the C6H? it's funny


It's totally stupid but that's what Asus Support is using...


----------



## mito1172

magnafides said:


> It's totally stupid but that's what Asus Support is using...


My prediction has not yet updated list. otherwise this is not possible


----------



## xzamples

this entire backwards board comparability is a mess


----------



## magnafides

mito1172 said:


> My prediction has not yet updated list. otherwise this is not possible


No doubt, but who knows how long it'll take them to fix it?


----------



## BUFUMAN

magnafides said:


> It's totally stupid but that's what Asus Support is using...


More customers with that mid range board. I think we are just a few customer for them.

We should consider this.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Selva

I payed a salty price for this board months ago, and now, ASUS just don't give a s* for us.

Too bad, i'm thinking about going for a 9700K on a Gigabyte after such ASUS negligence.


----------



## poporange630

*Same here*



hughjazz44 said:


> Yeah, computer works fine until I shut it down. Then it immediately hangs at C5 and won't boot again. Wait for a mature BIOS if you want Ryzen 3000. Or never turn off your computer.


I put a 3600 into C6H yesterday.
Everything runs fine 4.1GHz All Core at 1.35V... until I turn off the wall socket.
After turning it back on, it will stuck on C5.
I have to press the 'Clear CMOS' button to get it back up.
After booting to UEFI, the settings are not cleared... and I can just discard and continue the boot.

ASUS really need to fix it asap...


----------



## east river

People need to chill about Asus motherboards not supporting 3900X. It's obviously a case of them not properly updating their support page- X370, X470, and X570 support the 3900X. Although the BIOS for the prevıous gen chipsets are a bit buggy there's no doubt about that, those issues should be ironed out soon enough though.

Do y'all honestly believe that the highest Zen 2 CPU the X570 C8H supports is the Ryzen 5 3600X? Because that's what Asus's official website says lmao


----------



## looncraz

herericc said:


> Manufacturers need to guarantee their devices will work 100% of the time at stock settings - of course they're using higher voltages than necessary. They can't walk the razor's edge and result in retail parts failing at stock settings.


Yes, but you don't need 0.1V extra to do that. 0.05V is plenty if you have good quality control and proper binning.


----------



## mito1172

AiiGee said:


> People need to chill about Asus motherboards not supporting 3900X. It's obviously a case of them not properly updating their support page- X370, X470, and X570 support the 3900X. Although the BIOS for the prevıous gen chipsets are a bit buggy there's no doubt about that, those issues should be ironed out soon enough though.
> 
> Do y'all honestly believe that the highest Zen 2 CPU the X570 C8H supports is the Ryzen 5 3600X? Because that's what Asus's official website says lmao


I agree with you. Asus doesn't do such nonsense.


----------



## Naeem

xzamples said:


> No Asus Motherboards Officially Support the R9 3900x
> 
> https://old.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cb26yf/no_asus_motherboards_officially_support_the_r9/




i think it's just ASUS being lazy with product page updates i think Asus will support 3900X and even 3950X chips on most of Asus mid to high end mobos and most X370 , C450 and X470 mobo can deliver enough power for those chips


----------



## dev1ance

DDR4-3200CL14 kit never ran above DDR4-3266 on a Ryzen 1600 but it's working just fine on the 3700x.

Currently can do DDR4-3533(14-14-15), DDR4-3600 (14-16-16), DDR4-3600 (16-16-16) with ease at 1.49-1.5v (actively cooled) without breaking a sweat. Booted up DDR4-3733 at 16-16-16 but crashed after 5 minutes running HCI memtest.

Gonna see if I can tighten down my DDR4-3600 timings or at least drop the voltages. RAM OC is pretty fun considering you can't really OC these Ryzens lol.


----------



## Ramad

Dave001 said:


> What kind of AIO cooler can keep a 12c/24t cpu running at 4.2ghz, 1.35v under 41c at full load?


 Could be a temperature reading issue. It's best to use Ryzen Master at the moment.


I posted a link to the video because he does mention CH8 BIOS has a bug that may kill Ryzen 3 CPUs. So beware of the latest BIOS on ASUS motherboards when using Ryzen 3, locking the CPU and SOC voltages (CPU at max. 1.35V/SOC at max. 1.2V) should prevent this bug from frying the CPU.


----------



## Aretak

xzamples said:


> this entire backwards board comparability is a mess


It was always going to be to some degree. There are just too many CPUs, motherboards and BIOSes in play at this point for everything to Just Work™ perfectly at launch. I have no doubt that things will be ironed out over time... just gonna require a bit of patience. And the hope that motherboard manufacturers do the right thing and actually put the work in on these older boards, rather than pushing people towards overpriced X570 replacements.


----------



## plesit

hey today i install ryzen 3600 after my 1600 sold. 
but my C6H give me error code 07 after update 7106 with bios flashback..
need help asap

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Medusa666

plesit said:


> hey today i install ryzen 3600 after my 1600 sold.
> but my C6H give me error code 07 after update 7106 with bios flashback..
> need help asap
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


Have you attempted to reset CMOS and / or remove battery?


----------



## plesit

Medusa666 said:


> Have you attempted to reset CMOS and / or remove battery?


yes..
what i have to do next?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Medusa666

plesit said:


> yes..
> what i have to do next?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


Try to revert to a previous BIOS, 7003 perhaps? 

If that does not work, reflash 7106 afterwards.


----------



## plesit

Medusa666 said:


> Try to revert to a previous BIOS, 7003 perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> If that does not work, reflash 7106 afterwards.


thx..
i was do that..
back to 7003 and then reflash 7106 
but same result

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Medusa666

plesit said:


> thx..
> i was do that..
> back to 7003 and then reflash 7106
> but same result
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


How many memory sticks? 

Try to remove everything except 1 memory stick and CPU, see if it boots after CMOS reset.


----------



## GraveNoX

Anyone have Ryzen 3900X on C6H ? CPU support list is empty of any Ryzen 3000 support https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_CPU/


----------



## magnafides

dev1ance said:


> DDR4-3200CL14 kit never ran above DDR4-3266 on a Ryzen 1600 but it's working just fine on the 3700x.
> 
> Currently can do DDR4-3533(14-14-15), DDR4-3600 (14-16-16), DDR4-3600 (16-16-16) with ease at 1.49-1.5v (actively cooled) without breaking a sweat. Booted up DDR4-3733 at 16-16-16 but crashed after 5 minutes running HCI memtest.
> 
> Gonna see if I can tighten down my DDR4-3600 timings or at least drop the voltages. RAM OC is pretty fun considering you can't really OC these Ryzens lol.


Have you tried with lower voltage @ 3600? From what I've seen you should be able to achieve that with much less than 1.49v on b-die. I was really hoping to achieve [email protected] on my Micron e-die but your results are not encouraging... hopefully just a BIOS issue.


----------



## dev1ance

GraveNoX said:


> Anyone have Ryzen 3900X on C6H ? CPU support list is empty of any Ryzen 3000 support https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_CPU/


A few people have already installed it in their C6H if you read a few pages back. I hope you're not asking this because you've been reading that useless reddit thread.



magnafides said:


> Have you tried with lower voltage @ 3600? From what I've seen you should be able to achieve that with much less than 1.49v on b-die. I was really hoping to achieve [email protected] on my Micron e-die but your results are not encouraging... hopefully just a BIOS issue.


I was being too safe tbh. I'm currently running DDR4-3600 @ 14-15-14-28 with 1.48v. Maybe even lower voltage is possible if I do more testing but 1.48v has been HCI memtest stable for the past couple of hours. Thing is though, latency is ~69.2ns for me. Might be GDM adding an extra ns.


Also, I really don't think 7003 should be used whatsoever. It doesn't have any of the new Ryzen features in the BIOs, I don't recall seeing FCLK options or anything similar in there. It also caused substantial problems with HWInfo sensor polling as there was a constant lag (didn't even bother running LatencyMon) with HWInfo running. 

The 1.2v boot-up voltage is a problem but if your RAM is decent, it should be able to boot up at base JEDEC DDR4 speeds at 1.2v (my B-die kit actually has corrupt SPD thanks to Asus Aura). Mine booted DDR4-2400 16-16-16 by default and I simply changed voltages.


----------



## plesit

Medusa666 said:


> How many memory sticks?
> 
> 
> 
> Try to remove everything except 1 memory stick and CPU, see if it boots after CMOS reset.


team nighthawk rgb 16gb kit 8gbx2 

i was try to change stick by stick to every slot and remove all ...nvme,hdd,etc 
still same result


Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dev1ance

plesit said:


> team nighthawk rgb 16gb kit 8gbx2
> 
> i was try to change stick by stick to every slot and remove all ...nvme,hdd,etc
> still same result
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


Just making sure, have you tried pressing the buttons on the board just to see if any of those could possibly work?Reset, Retry, Safe Boot buttons?


----------



## magnafides

I came across this comment chain from Robert Hallock that puts me a little bit more at ease w.r.t. high voltage being reported by some users: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/commen...ans/etefuer?utm_source=share&utm_medium=web2x

Key takeaways for me are that Ryzen Master will give you the best visibility into what the CPU is doing, but even so idle voltage may not be reported correctly. Also unless you're changing voltages in the BIOS the CPU tells the motherboard exactly how much voltage it needs at all times.


----------



## plesit

dev1ance said:


> Just making sure, have you tried pressing the buttons on the board just to see if any of those could possibly work?Reset, Retry, Safe Boot buttons?


4 button on the board work 
but led ram,cpu,vga and boot is off









Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramad

plesit said:


> 4 button on the board work
> but led ram,cpu,vga and boot is off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk



Using the wrong memory slot. Use slot 2 to the right of the CPU when using just 1 RAM stick, 2+4 when using 2 RAM sticks.


----------



## dev1ance

plesit said:


> 4 button on the board work
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


Did you use USB flashback or did you do a dirty flashback through BIOs' EZFlash?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

dev1ance said:


> A few people have already installed it in their C6H if you read a few pages back. I hope you're not asking this because you've been reading that useless reddit thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I was being too safe tbh. I'm currently running DDR4-3600 @ 14-15-14-28 with 1.48v. Maybe even lower voltage is possible if I do more testing but 1.48v has been HCI memtest stable for the past couple of hours. Thing is though, latency is ~69.2ns for me. Might be GDM adding an extra ns.
> 
> 
> Also, I really don't think 7003 should be used whatsoever. It doesn't have any of the new Ryzen features in the BIOs, I don't recall seeing FCLK options or anything similar in there. It also caused substantial problems with HWInfo sensor polling as there was a constant lag (didn't even bother running LatencyMon) with HWInfo running.
> 
> The 1.2v boot-up voltage is a problem but if your RAM is decent, it should be able to boot up at base JEDEC DDR4 speeds at 1.2v (my B-die kit actually has corrupt SPD thanks to Asus Aura). Mine booted DDR4-2400 16-16-16 by default and I simply changed voltages.



I get 65ns with 3200 cl14 and GDM enabled on a 2700X


----------



## plesit

dev1ance said:


> Did you use USB flashback or did you do a dirty flashback through BIOs' EZFlash?


use usb flashback 
coz' i cannot boot into bios

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## plesit

Ramad said:


> Using the wrong memory slot. Use slot 2 to the right of the CPU when using just 1 RAM stick, 2+4 when using 2 RAM sticks.


here









Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramad

plesit said:


> here



You can try Flashback to BIOS 7003 and see i it boots with it. The code indicates that the motherboard can't identify the CPU.
If that does not work then you can try re-seating the CPU.
Check if 8-pin CPU power connected properly.


----------



## dev1ance

Ramad said:


> You can try Flashback to BIOS 7003 and see i it boots with it. The code indicates that the motherboard can't identify the CPU.
> If that does not work then you can try re-seating the CPU.


i think he has tried 7003 but it doesn't work for him.




plesit said:


> here
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk



Are you naming your BIOs in your USB properly in order to flash?

For C6H: C6H.cap
For C6H with Wifi: C6HWIFI.cap

Might seem random, but just try moving your video card to the 2nd PCI-e 16x slot to test as well.

Do you know anyone who could let you borrow their set of RAM to test? Alternatively might have to wait for BIOs that fixes the RAM problems.


----------



## Ramad

dev1ance said:


> i think he has tried 7003 but it doesn't work for him.
> 
> Are you naming your BIOs in your USB properly in order to flash?
> 
> For C6H: C6H.cap
> For C6H with Wifi: C6HWIFI.cap
> 
> Might seem random, but just try moving your video card to the 2nd PCI-e 16x slot to test as well.
> 
> Do you know anyone who could let you borrow their set of RAM to test? Alternatively might have to wait for BIOs that fixes the RAM problems.



Both 7003 and 7106 supports the latest Ryzen, but he may have incorrectly renamed the BIOS file to manually to CH*6*.CAP instead of the correct C*6*H.CAP not using the "BIOSrenamer" utility that is included in the same ZIP file.


----------



## plesit

dev1ance said:


> i think he has tried 7003 but it doesn't work for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you naming your BIOs in your USB properly in order to flash?
> 
> 
> 
> For C6H: C6H.cap
> 
> For C6H with Wifi: C6HWIFI.cap
> 
> 
> 
> Might seem random, but just try moving your video card to the 2nd PCI-e 16x slot to test as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know anyone who could let you borrow their set of RAM to test? Alternatively might have to wait for BIOs that fixes the RAM problems.


i was change all slot vga and change vga card with the other 
remove nvme 
with/out vga the code still 07 

ram work fine and latest bios is 7003 with my old ryzen 
until 3600 here the problem came 




Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## magnafides

Ramad said:


> The code indicates that the motherboard can't identify the CPU.


Very weird, the manual says "07" means "AP initialization after microcode loading", but an Asus rep says it's a DRAM issue here : https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?92545-Q-Code-07


----------



## Brko

plesit said:


> i was change all slot vga and change vga card with the other
> remove nvme
> with/out vga the code still 07
> 
> ram work fine and latest bios is 7003 with my old ryzen
> until 3600 here the problem came
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


Stupid suggestion but try to put this single RAM piece into farthest RAM slot from CPU. Similar thing worked on some small mATX Asrock B350.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## salamy

Hello Guys,

just for the statistics

C6HVI running R5 360[email protected]3 (1.33Vcore) on the latest Bios
with 3800 CL 16 Ram 1.4 

Runs fine for now, only tested Aida 64 ~5h, some Cinebench R15 and 20 aswell as some hours of Division 2.
I know not really a stability test.

Only issue i have is the 5C Bug. Have to CMOS everytime i shut the PC off.


----------



## jstar

There are more reported issues with C6H and Ryzen 3000 series, I wrote myself about the issue and ended up returning CPU as back to then I was unsure if it is CPU or MB.
Now user @plesit has issues here.
Reddit also has reports, e.g. https://www.reddit.com/r/AMDHelp/comments/cb7z8l/3700x_and_c6h/ and https://www.reddit.com/r/AMDHelp/comments/cb3epq/ryzen_3600_no_display_on_x370_crosshair_vi_hero/

There are userbenchmarks/reports people running 3000 series successfully, from R5 3600 to 3700X, 3900X so it indeed works, but some people can't get it to POST.

Please experts, open your ideas and suggestions, unfortunately if we need to rely on Asus, we ain't going to enjoy our new CPUs before August...

I am anyhow buying 3700X and might receive it by Friday.. would really like to have it working.
If not, then I am quite close ditching Asus as a brand, I've been happy with Gigabyte/Aorus updates, I remember using really old wlan stick, probably 802.11b and sent them an email about x64 driver, they responded within hours, attached there was new driver... so maybe I'll check their X570 lineup.


----------



## ts61fa

plesit said:


> here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


This is exactly my problem, previous Ryzen processor boots/works good, but when I put the 3600 processor, I get this exact same problem.
I already tried a 2 different ddr4 sticks (borrowed from friend), tried using 1 stick on different slots, cmos reset. 7106 and 7003 bios flashed through usb, nothing helps


----------



## pschorr1123

voxson5 said:


> uugh that write speed :/
> 
> Maybe I should have coughed up the extra for the 3900x
> 
> (this probably isnt stable, i'm just dicking about)



Some one else probably already pointed this out but the write speeds on 3000 series is cut in half because AMD cut the lanes down to 16 wide from 32. Reason being that most desktop workloads do not benefit from the max write speeds so they used the silicon real estate for other improvements. My source is Wendell from Level1 Techs during his Ryzen 3000 Review

edit: I can't spell or type


----------



## hughjazz44

magnafides said:


> Have you tried with lower voltage @ 3600? From what I've seen you should be able to achieve that with much less than 1.49v on b-die. I was really hoping to achieve [email protected] on my Micron e-die but your results are not encouraging... hopefully just a BIOS issue.


I'm running at 3600 at 1.35V just fine. Not sure why he's upping the voltage so much.


----------



## Selva

hughjazz44 said:


> I'm running at 3600 at 1.35V just fine. Not sure why he's upping the voltage so much.



Are you running a R3000, with 3600mhz memory clock and full stable? No issues?


----------



## kingeri123

*kingeri123*



Ramad said:


> Both 7003 and 7106 supports the latest Ryzen, but he may have incorrectly renamed the BIOS file to manually to CH*6*.CAP instead of the correct C*6*H.CAP not using the "BIOSrenamer" utility that is included in the same ZIP file.


The actual problem is that most people rename the file in windows to C6H.CAP when they should rename it to C6H. Since Windows hides file extensions by default, people end up with a file that is actually named C6H.CAP.CAP.

Incidentally, my C6H is the none-wifi version but will only take the C6HWIFI.CAP bios.....has always been like that, so that may be worth a shot.


----------



## Sturmer

Few days a go I had problem with board. Used EZ flash as I had usually.
Dont know if I had wrong bios or something. Anyway something went wrong.
Had to use USB flash to go back old bios but some reason it didnt work.


Noticed that I had changed BIOS file name by hand. Not using BRanamer. BIOS name looks same, but its not and it will not work.


----------



## mickeykool

Sturmer said:


> Few days a go I had problem with board. Used EZ flash as I had usually.
> Dont know if I had wrong bios or something. Anyway something went wrong.
> Had to use USB flash to go back old bios but some reason it didnt work.
> 
> 
> Noticed that I had changed BIOS file name by hand. Not using BRanamer. BIOS name looks same, but its not and it will not work.


Which chip are you using?


----------



## herericc

hughjazz44 said:


> I'm running at 3600 at 1.35V just fine. Not sure why he's upping the voltage so much.


If this is true the new memory controller is significantly better, wow. On 2700X people usually needed more than 1.44V on their DRAM to get those speeds. 

What timings are you using? What type of die? I have 4x8 Samsung B-die so i'm hoping to achieve similar results on a 3950X once those come out.


----------



## magnafides

Other reports of no POST and "07" code: https://www.reddit.com/r/AMDHelp/comments/cb7z8l/3700x_and_c6h/


----------



## mickeykool

Seems to be an issue w/ 3700x? I just picked up 3900x and will drop it in my board tonight. Wish me luck if get a post. (yes bios updated to the latest)


----------



## Selva

mickeykool said:


> Seems to be an issue w/ 3700x? I just picked up 3900x and will drop it in my board tonight. Wish me luck if get a post. (yes bios updated to the latest)


Keep us informed dude. I got a boxed C6H without bios update waiting for more reviews of C6H users.


----------



## porschedrifter

herericc said:


> If this is true the new memory controller is significantly better, wow. On 2700X people usually needed more than 1.44V on their DRAM to get those speeds.
> 
> What timings are you using? What type of die? I have 4x8 Samsung B-die so i'm hoping to achieve similar results on a 3950X once those come out.



They are saying 3600 is pretty much standard highest speed with the new chips.


----------



## dlbsyst

Do you guys think this adapter would work? I read the product description and it says it will work as long as the PC can recognize the USB signal in its PS/2 port.
https://www.frys.com/product/3470833


----------



## drucejnr

dev1ance said:


> A few people have already installed it in their C6H if you read a few pages back. I hope you're not asking this because you've been reading that useless reddit thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I was being too safe tbh. I'm currently running DDR4-3600 @ 14-15-14-28 with 1.48v. Maybe even lower voltage is possible if I do more testing but 1.48v has been HCI memtest stable for the past couple of hours. Thing is though, latency is ~69.2ns for me. Might be GDM adding an extra ns.
> 
> 
> Also, I really don't think 7003 should be used whatsoever. It doesn't have any of the new Ryzen features in the BIOs, I don't recall seeing FCLK options or anything similar in there. It also caused substantial problems with HWInfo sensor polling as there was a constant lag (didn't even bother running LatencyMon) with HWInfo running.
> 
> The 1.2v boot-up voltage is a problem but if your RAM is decent, it should be able to boot up at base JEDEC DDR4 speeds at 1.2v (my B-die kit actually has corrupt SPD thanks to Asus Aura). Mine booted DDR4-2400 16-16-16 by default and I simply changed voltages.


Im curious as to how you're getting more than one core to sleep on idle? Mine always seems to have all cores randomly jumping around from .9Ghz to 4.3Ghz when idling - very rarely do I see a core "sleep"


----------



## Dbsjej56464

dlbsyst said:


> Do you guys think this adapter would work? I read the product description and it says it will work as long as the PC can recognize the USB signal in its PS/2 port.
> https://www.frys.com/product/3470833



Yes it will work. They used to chuck these in with cheap Microsoft mice and they worked on any PC


----------



## magnafides

drucejnr said:


> Im curious as to how you're getting more than one core to sleep on idle? Mine always seems to have all cores randomly jumping around from .9Ghz to 4.3Ghz when idling - very rarely do I see a core "sleep"


Try setting Ryzen balanced power plan in the latest chipset driver.


----------



## dev1ance

hughjazz44 said:


> I'm running at 3600 at 1.35V just fine. Not sure why he's upping the voltage so much.


Can't even boot DDR4-3200CL14 with tightened timings at 1.35v on my sticks. Also, your sticks are running 16-18-18-36-55 with a TRFC of 650. That's vastly different than tightened timings of 14-15-14-28-42 with a TRFC of 261.



drucejnr said:


> Im curious as to how you're getting more than one core to sleep on idle? Mine always seems to have all cores randomly jumping around from .9Ghz to 4.3Ghz when idling - very rarely do I see a core "sleep"


Don't know. Using the Ryzen High Performance plan.


----------



## drucejnr

magnafides said:


> Try setting Ryzen balanced power plan in the latest chipset driver.





dev1ance said:


> Don't know. Using the Ryzen High Performance plan.


Well, Amd_robert just posted on r/AMD an official word on idle voltages and the tldr is Ryzen Master and CPUID are the best tools currently to be used to monitor the CPU's.


----------



## magnafides

drucejnr said:


> Well, Amd_robert just posted on r/AMD an official word on idle voltages and the tldr is Ryzen Master and CPUID are the best tools currently to be used to monitor the CPU's.


He says that Ryzen balanced power plan should be used...


----------



## CouldBeTom

*C6H / 3900X BIOS*

Hey guys,


Just thought I'd pass on an experience I had last night.


New 3900X, replacing 1700X in my C6H. Before I swapped it out I flashed to the latest BIOS, but was having issues running at DOCP with 4x Flare-x 3200c14 sticks, which I never had a problem with on the 1700X. C5 POST error as some other people have had, and can only boot it back up again after clearing the CMOS.


I manually set the ram speed in the new CPU OC section, manually enabled BGS and manually set the fabric speed to 1600mhz. I changed a couple of other things as well that I don't think would have an effect on this. I can now shut down and boot back up with my 3200mhz profile without having to reset CMOS on every boot 


Anyone having C5 POST errors maybe give this a try and see if it works for you?


I'm working long hours this week so don't have heaps of time to test but will be looking into it further when I get home tonight.


----------



## theantipop91

salamy said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> just for the statistics
> 
> C6HVI running R5 [email protected] (1.33Vcore) on the latest Bios
> with 3800 CL 16 Ram 1.4
> 
> Runs fine for now, only tested Aida 64 ~5h, some Cinebench R15 and 20 aswell as some hours of Division 2.
> I know not really a stability test.
> 
> Only issue i have is the 5C Bug. Have to CMOS everytime i shut the PC off.


Just to confirm - you definitely have the Ryzen 5 3600 working with the Crosshair VI Hero? Big thread on Reddit about users not being able to get them to work together?? https://www.reddit.com/r/AMDHelp/comments/cb3epq/ryzen_3600_no_display_on_x370_crosshair_vi_hero/
I have a C6H atm with a Ryzen 7 1700, but a Ryzen 5 3600 enroute...


----------



## deags

Idle voltage info posted by AMD Robert:

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cbls9g/the_final_word_on_idle_voltages_for_3rd_gen_ryzen/


----------



## hughjazz44

Selva said:


> Are you running a R3000, with 3600mhz memory clock and full stable? No issues?


Yes.

R9 3900X, Corsair Vengeance RGB 3466MHz overclocked to 3600MHz, Prime95 Stable overnight. All I did was load XMP profile, then change the frequency from 3466 to 3600. Timings are the same as for 3466. No issues whatsoever. I actually had it at 3733 for a while, but never did any extensive stability testing.


----------



## hughjazz44

dev1ance said:


> Can't even boot DDR4-3200CL14 with tightened timings at 1.35v on my sticks. Also, your sticks are running 16-18-18-36-55 with a TRFC of 650. That's vastly different than tightened timings of 14-15-14-28-42 with a TRFC of 261.


You mean like this?

Edit: Scrolled HWInfo down a bit so you can see DRAM volts.
Edit again: Cropped image for clarity.


----------



## dev1ance

hughjazz44 said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> Edit: Scrolled HWInfo down a bit so you can see DRAM volts.
> Edit again: Cropped image for clarity.


Neat, do you need GDM or can you run tightened timings without GDM? 

I saw your post prior where it had this image which is the context I was speaking of (DDR4-3600):


----------



## hughjazz44

dev1ance said:


> Neat, do you need GDM or can you run tightened timings without GDM?
> 
> I saw your post prior where it had this image which is the context I was speaking of (DDR4-3600):


What kind of RAM do you have?

Edit: I don't know about GDM disabled. I can try, I guess. I always leave in Enabled.


----------



## dev1ance

hughjazz44 said:


> What kind of RAM do you have?


Team Dark Pro DDR4-3200 CL14. Currently running at the following speed at 500% HCI stable (DDR4-3600 @ 14-15-14-28-42) . The problem is, I can't disable GDM for any clocks with tightened subtimings (that's at least 1-2ns added latency). If I want to disable GDM, best I can do latency wise is run stock DDR4-3200 CL14 XMP settings (non-tightened subtimings) but overall latency is still too high.


----------



## hughjazz44

dev1ance said:


> Team Dark Pro DDR4-3200 CL14. Currently running at the following speed at 500% HCI stable (DDR4-3600 @ 14-15-14-28-42) . The problem is, I can't disable GDM for any clocks with tightened subtimings (that's at least 1-2ns added latency). If I want to disable GDM, best I can do latency wise is run stock DDR4-3200 CL14 XMP settings (non-tightened subtimings) but overall latency is still too high.


I just disabled GDM and got the middle finger. I just had to clear CMOS and reset. So it's not just you. 

I personally don't care that much. I'm just glad that the new memory controller lets me go higher than 3200MHz without any errors.


----------



## dev1ance

hughjazz44 said:


> I just disabled GDM and got the middle finger. I just had to clear CMOS and reset. So it's not just you.
> 
> I personally don't care that much. I'm just glad that the new memory controller lets me go higher than 3200MHz without any errors.


Ah well. At least we know it's the BIOs.

I agree though. DDR4-3266 was my previous max. Anything else above that before was errors galore in any test 5 seconds in.


----------



## voxson5

I'm having trouble stabilizing higher than 1833 fclk - any tips?

(FlareX 3200C14 2x8, 3700x)

I've been playing around with vSoC & VDDG, but its a bit flaky, and I'm not sure of the limits of these for gen 3 on C6H

According to Jayz2cents, https://youtu.be/Ssuqhyqah2k?t=5m19s, vSoC should be ~1.15 & VDDG should be at least 100mv under vSoC. vSoC limit being 1.28 per De8auer as cited by Jay. He was testing ?C8H w/ 3900x.

Side note, my best CB15 multicore so far is 2175 at 3666C14 + 1833 fclk, auto everything on cpu.
Sub timings don't seem to help CB15 like they did on gen 1.


----------



## hughjazz44

dev1ance said:


> Ah well. At least we know it's the BIOs.
> 
> I agree though. DDR4-3266 was my previous max. Anything else above that before was errors galore in any test 5 seconds in.


Same here. I was always tempted to change motherboards, thinking I couldn't hit higher speeds because of a board limitation. I'm glad I just waited. I now see it was Ryzen's fault. But no longer! Seeing 3600MHz and no errors in sight makes me very pleased. :3


----------



## mickeykool

I swapped out my chip for the 3900x, booted up after i set the memory timings and freq. 3200 CL14 specs (BIOS 7106) AUTO settings and PBO disabled for now.

Only 2 issues I have so far.. 
- if you power down your computer you will need to clear CMOS and run the initial bios set up again. 
- idle voltages are high (sits around 1.45 - 1.5) According to Robert it seems normal? I have Ryzen Balance plan selected but doesn't seem to do anything. 

Ran quick benches
Cinebench R20
CPU - 7136
single CPU - 498

3DMARK
Timespy cpu test - 12404 (seems low?)


----------



## Ryoz

anyone who is getting WHEA error with Ryzen 3000 and Nvidia GPU can fill in the driver feedback form

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cbizxh/whea_errors_with_ryzen_3000/



> My name is Manuel and I work for NVIDIA (you can confirm this by look at my flare on the NVIDIA sub-reddit). I need to collect more info from users for our software team to look into this. If you are getting WHEA errors with your new Ryzen 3000 series platform and NVIDIA GPU, please fill out the driver feedback form below.
> 
> http://surveys.nvidia.com/index.jsp?pi=6e7ea6bb4a02641fa8f07694a40f8ac6
> 
> 
> It would probably be helpful if you could send me information about your system trough the Microsoft System Information utility, that would be helpful as well:
> 
> https://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2507/
> 
> You can email the MSINFO32 file to [email protected]. Last but not least, please make sure to include your motherboard model and motherboard BIOS version in the driver feedback form (and if possible, if you have any regression information you can share eg. results from moving GPU to a different PCI-E slot, forcing PCI-E speed to PCI-E Gen3, PCI-E Gen2, etc.). Thank you.
> 
> Regards,
> Manuel
> www.twitter.com/ManuelGuzman


----------



## Brko

Got the word from Robert that 1.0.0.3AB AGESA is not a silver bullet for our problems with 7106 BIOS on C6H MBO.

So Asus here AGAIN is giving us half baked BIOSes.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## salamy

theantipop91 said:


> Just to confirm - you definitely have the Ryzen 5 3600 working with the Crosshair VI Hero? Big thread on Reddit about users not being able to get them to work together?? https://www.reddit.com/r/AMDHelp/comments/cb3epq/ryzen_3600_no_display_on_x370_crosshair_vi_hero/
> I have a C6H atm with a Ryzen 7 1700, but a Ryzen 5 3600 enroute...


Yes i changed aswell from a 1700 to the r5 3600 (without an X).
Besides C5 Bug everything works like a charme.


----------



## jstar

salamy said:


> Yes i changed aswell from a 1700 to the r5 3600 (without an X).
> Besides C5 Bug everything works like a charme.


Do you have 1.2V or 1.35V memory?


----------



## DazzY

mickeykool said:


> I swapped out my chip for the 3900x, booted up after i set the memory timings and freq. 3200 CL14 specs (BIOS 7106) AUTO settings and PBO disabled for now.
> 
> Only 2 issues I have so far..
> - if you power down your computer you will need to clear CMOS and run the initial bios set up again.
> - idle voltages are high (sits around 1.45 - 1.5) According to Robert it seems normal? I have Ryzen Balance plan selected but doesn't seem to do anything.


Yup snap.

I'm getting a blank black screen and a C5 code on a cold boot up from a shutdown with 3200 memory timings applied. 
After initially applying the 3200 settings from 2400 it will happily boot into windows and it will bench fine without error.
And from there you can restart the PC as many times as you like.

But completely power down and it breaks, you have to do a CMOS clear to recover. 
An very annoying bug to say the least. 

On the issue of the voltages do we have a official spec from AMD on what is a safe voltage operating range?

You would think in the BIOS when making changes they should be pinning the operating speed of the CPU and voltage way back.
I mean why would you need a single threaded load @ 3.8Ghz working on a voltage of between 1.47v and 1.5v when you are inside the BIOS.


----------



## dev1ance

DazzY said:


> Yup snap.
> 
> I'm getting a blank black screen and a C5 code on a cold boot up from a shutdown with 3200 memory timings applied.
> After initially applying the 3200 settings from 2400 it will happily boot into windows and it will bench fine without error.
> And from there you can restart the PC as many times as you like.
> 
> But completely power down and it breaks, you have to do a CMOS clear to recover.
> An very annoying bug to say the least.
> 
> On the issue of the voltages do we have a official spec from AMD on what is a safe voltage operating range?
> 
> You would think in the BIOS when making changes they should be pinning the operating speed of the CPU and voltage way back.
> I mean why would you need a single threaded load @ 3.8Ghz working on a voltage of between 1.47v and 1.5v when you are inside the BIOS.


1.325v maximum all-core voltage under full load and see this:
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cbls9g/the_final_word_on_idle_voltages_for_3rd_gen_ryzen/


----------



## salamy

jstar said:


> Do you have 1.2V or 1.35V memory?


1.2 xflare 3200 cl14 b-die


----------



## jstar

salamy said:


> 1.2 xflare 3200 cl14 b-die


https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gfx this one?


----------



## theantipop91

salamy said:


> Yes i changed aswell from a 1700 to the r5 3600 (without an X).
> Besides C5 Bug everything works like a charme.


What is the C5 Bug? Did you update to the 7106 BIOS via a usb storage device with the 1700 before upgrading? Just trying to hopefully do the exact same process as you did when you transitioned.
Also - did you reinstall windows?


----------



## r0l4n

I'm on 7106 and I get C5 as well, whenever I use DOCP, or DOCP like settings for the RAM (3600CL16 G.Skill Ripjaws V 2x8GB). Very annoying, I've given up and just leave the memory in Auto (2133CL15). Has anyone found a workaround?

The Stilt memory profiles are also gone from the BIOS (that I can see), are we getting those back?


----------



## KWSW

Picking up the 3800X this weekend so want to ask those who have gotten their Ryzen 3000s, do you actively cool the VRM on the C6H or just normal airflow in the casing will do?


----------



## dev1ance

r0l4n said:


> I'm on 7106 and I get C5 as well, whenever I use DOCP, or DOCP like settings for the RAM (3600CL16 G.Skill Ripjaws V 2x8GB). Very annoying, I've given up and just leave the memory in Auto (2133CL15). Has anyone found a workaround?
> 
> The Stilt memory profiles are also gone from the BIOS (that I can see), are we getting those back?


What I did at the very start for the basic DDR4-3200 settings:

1. Enable DDR boot-up voltage to the voltage I need at the very least to ensure stability (1.38v)
2. Enable GearDownMode and PowerDownMode in DRAM Timings section (without GearDownMode, I couldn't tighten timings or run above DDR4-3200). Saved profile at this point to a USB.
3. Manually input timings, just ran the 'safe' timings from DRAM calculator. Saved profile which will serve as my base.
4. Overclocked and tuned timings. Reload safe profile whenever necessary.




Also, just had a really weird problem while idle (was texting on phone) where my system fans decided to run at the slowest setting and my WPump header went to 0. Noticed the drop in fan noise about a min before I looked up and saw my WPump header alert going off and was reporting 0 and CPU temp warnings as they were 100 degrees before I turned it off. Not sure what the bloody hell happened there.


----------



## salamy

> https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gfx this one?


Yes these are the ones.





> What is the C5 Bug? Did you update to the 7106 BIOS via a usb storage device with the 1700 before upgrading? Just trying to hopefully do the exact same process as you did when you transitioned.
> Also - did you reinstall windows?


The C5 Bug means that you have to clear cmos after you shutdown the PC to get it starting again otherwise you will get error C5.

For my update process i flashed the bios 7106 using an USB-Stick, iam "reusing" my old Windows 10 1803. First i updated the chipset drivers from the AMD webpage. After that went into the Bios, loaded defaults and restartet to bios and used the integrated flashutility to upgrade.
Then i swaped out the CPU and thats it... takes a while till you get a message saying: "CPU has been changed check settings" (or something like that) and your done.


----------



## r0l4n

dev1ance said:


> What I did at the very start for the basic DDR4-3200 settings:
> 
> 1. Enable DDR boot-up voltage to the voltage I need at the very least to ensure stability (1.38v)
> 2. Enable GearDownMode and PowerDownMode in DRAM Timings section (without GearDownMode, I couldn't tighten timings or run above DDR4-3200). Saved profile at this point to a USB.
> 3. Manually input timings, just ran the 'safe' timings from DRAM calculator. Saved profile which will serve as my base.
> 4. Overclocked and tuned timings. Reload safe profile whenever necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, just had a really weird problem while idle (was texting on phone) where my system fans decided to run at the slowest setting and my WPump header went to 0. Noticed the drop in fan noise about a min before I looked up and saw my WPump header alert going off and was reporting 0 and CPU temp warnings as they were 100 degrees before I turned it off. Not sure what the bloody hell happened there.


Were you getting the infamous C5 code or simply instability? I don't have issues with stability, it's greater than ever in fact, I just can't turn off the PC without getting C5 when I turn it on again.


----------



## dev1ance

r0l4n said:


> Were you getting the infamous C5 code or simply instability? I don't have issues with stability, it's greater than ever in fact, I just can't turn off the PC without getting C5 when I turn it on again.


C5.


----------



## r0l4n

dev1ance said:


> C5.


All right, thanks, I'll give those settings a try.


----------



## salamy

dev1ance said:


> What I did at the very start for the basic DDR4-3200 settings:
> 
> 1. Enable DDR boot-up voltage to the voltage I need at the very least to ensure stability (1.38v)
> 2. Enable GearDownMode and PowerDownMode in DRAM Timings section (without GearDownMode, I couldn't tighten timings or run above DDR4-3200). Saved profile at this point to a USB.
> 3. Manually input timings, just ran the 'safe' timings from DRAM calculator. Saved profile which will serve as my base.
> 4. Overclocked and tuned timings. Reload safe profile whenever necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, just had a really weird problem while idle (was texting on phone) where my system fans decided to run at the slowest setting and my WPump header went to 0. Noticed the drop in fan noise about a min before I looked up and saw my WPump header alert going off and was reporting 0 and CPU temp warnings as they were 100 degrees before I turned it off. Not sure what the bloody hell happened there.


Can confirm, this fixes the issue for C5.
Thanks alot


----------



## magnafides

Brko said:


> Got the word from Robert that 1.0.0.3AB AGESA is not a silver bullet for our problems with 7106 BIOS on C6H MBO.
> 
> So Asus here AGAIN is giving us half baked BIOSes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Where did he say that? Can you post the exact question and reply?


----------



## voxson5

Woot  Getting there


----------



## dev1ance

voxson5 said:


> Woot  Getting there


Dang, can you share your Ryzen Timing Checker? I can't do GDM disabled.


----------



## voxson5

dev1ance said:


> Dang, can you share your Ryzen Timing Checker? I can't do GDM disabled.


RTC 1.5 doesn't work for me "This software supports only RV and ZP based AMD Ryzen CPUs" - Is there a version that works for gen3?

I couldn't get GDM disabled to work yet either, not beyond about ~270% coverage. Mine is on auto (so.. enabled)


----------



## Fanu

is there any benefit with going to higher memory frequencies (above 3400MHz) ? 

14-14-14-14-28 1T (252tRFC) @ 3333/3400MHz will yield same performance as 3466/3600MHz memory using same timings - maybe 1-2% performance uplift on higher frequency ram?


----------



## dev1ance

voxson5 said:


> RTC 1.5 doesn't work for me "This software supports only RV and ZP based AMD Ryzen CPUs" - Is there a version that works for gen3?
> 
> I couldn't get GDM disabled to work yet either, not beyond about ~270% coverage. Mine is on auto (so.. enabled)


Can you run Ryzen Master? It should give you the timings for most. Also, what voltages?



Fanu said:


> is there any benefit with going to higher memory frequencies (above 3400MHz) ?
> 
> 14-14-14-14-28 1T (252tRFC) @ 3333/3400MHz will yield same performance as 3466/3600MHz memory using same timings - maybe 1-2% performance uplift on higher frequency ram?


Ya, but we're trying to run 14-15-14-14-28-42 @ roughly 261 tRFC @ 3600-3733. This is the only thing keeping me busy considering we can't overclock these chips at all.It's also quite fun to test out your RAM's capability especially after dealing with the older Ryzen chips where RAM speeds above 3600 at these timings required a lot of luck with your IMC. Is it performance that you'll notice? Probably not outside of synthetics or maybe a few FPS at 1080P or something. 

3666, running HCI Memtest atm. 3733 is still far too elusive though.


----------



## kingeri123

I see lower tier boards have had their cpu support lists updated to include the 3000 series but the C6H still has not. When my 3900X arrives I can try it in my Strix X370-F as well as my C6H......may have a different experience on both.


----------



## larrydavid

Has anyone been able to lift the 142 watt PPT(Package Power Limit) on the 3900X? Neither Ryzen Master, nor the settings in the AMD CBS menu in the BIOS actually modify this value.


----------



## mickeykool

kingeri123 said:


> I see lower tier boards have had their cpu support lists updated to include the 3000 series but the C6H still has not. When my 3900X arrives I can try it in my Strix X370-F as well as my C6H......may have a different experience on both.



I been seeing some posts w/ "garbage" text not sure if its my end or what. Anyone else noticing this too? 

example: "kingeri123;28037328]I see lower tier boards have had their cpu support list&#115"


----------



## Dbsjej56464

mickeykool said:


> I been seeing some posts w/ "garbage" text not sure if its my end or what. Anyone else noticing this too?
> 
> example: "kingeri123;28037328]I see lower tier boards have had their cpu support list&#115"



I believe Overclock.net has some issues with the mobile site. So could be related to that


----------



## allavatar2

7106 bios on x370 

3.9 ghz ryzen 1700x 1.35v (ı using SMT off mod for gaming)

3466 mhz 1.4v ram 

maybe ı will run 3600+ mhz ı will try soon


----------



## DazzY

dev1ance said:


> 1.325v maximum all-core voltage under full load and see this:
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cbls9g/the_final_word_on_idle_voltages_for_3rd_gen_ryzen/


Thanks.

I also found out why some of us are having 'C5' lock out issues when powering up with a manual memory OC applied.

*There is a second DRAM voltage setting!*

BIOS > Extreme Tweaker > Digi+ Power Control > DRAM VBoot Voltage
By default it's set to 'auto' which is only applying 1.2v at POST.


----------



## Brko

Dear Jesus guys, we had to bump this settings since day one and early bioses from 03/2017  

Aka Training DRAM Voltage 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DazzY

Brko said:


> Dear Jesus guys, we had to bump this settings since day one and early bioses from 03/2017
> 
> Aka Training DRAM Voltage
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I'm in the clear then, I've not built a PC since 2015. 

It all new to me lol.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Brko said:


> Dear Jesus guys, we had to bump this settings since day one and early bioses from 03/2017
> 
> Aka Training DRAM Voltage
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk



Not really, lately, with these polished BIOSes we have for 1xxx and 2xxx parts. Setting it to auto stops the board from double booting on a cold turn on if the memory is up to the task.



Now, seeing that setting fix the C5 issue on 3xxx parts is nice.


----------



## magnafides

Dr. Vodka said:


> Not really, lately, with these polished BIOSes we have for 1xxx and 2xxx parts. Setting it to auto stops the board from double booting on a cold turn on if the memory is up to the task.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, seeing that setting fix the C5 issue on 3xxx parts is nice.


Now we just have to figure out how to resolve the "07" POST code, if possible.


----------



## muf

*3700x ram issues*

Having issues booting my Strix X470 I Gaming with 3200 bdie ram with latest bios and a 3700x. It just hard locks.
I am bewildered that I have no setting in the bios for vboot ram voltage control?


----------



## magnafides

muf said:


> Having issues booting my Strix X470 I Gaming with 3200 bdie ram with latest bios and a 3700x. It just hard locks.
> I am bewildered that I have no setting in the bios for vboot ram voltage control?


I wouldn't think you'd need it with b-die, isn't it specced for 1.2V even @ XMP speeds?

Edit: I'm wrong


----------



## jstar

Just spent roughly about 3 hours trying to get C6H and Ryzen 3700X working. No go.

List of some actions what I tried:

With Ryzen 1700, working CPU:

"Updated" bios to 7003 via USB Flashback and from there used ezFlash 3 to update to latest 7106.
Loaded defaults and set DRAM voltage and DRAM boot voltage manually to 1.2.
Unplugged power for 5min, booted to BIOS and ensured settings are stored.
Turned off system and swapped Ryzen 3700X.

Error code was 22 if I recall correctly, did CMOS reset, had 07. Tried safe boot, cleared cmos, flashback to 7003, updated back to 7106, cleared CMOS, tried safe boot, etc etc. No go.

I had AMD Flare X on recommended DIMM A2 and B2 slot. I then removed B2 slot so I had single on A2 which is recommended.
After booting, I had very first time C5 and I was close. Others have resolved this by clearing CMOS... and nope, didn't help. Soon after trying with clear cmos/cold boot/safe boot, I couldn't get C5 anymore but back to 07.

Then I tried clearing CMOS, turned off system, swapped to single DIMM to various slots, most often error was 07, also I saw 0d.

One time system even had single "7", but still no POST.

Disappointed and confused, I don't get why some people haven't had 0 issues by changing 3rd Ryzen and some of us can't get it to work.

Codes indeed refer to memory but I've seen C6H and AMD Flare X configs with latest BIOS.

I am >< close buying Aorus Master and waving goodbye to Asus  Radio silence and no updates and just wasted 3 hours.


----------



## macawmatt

So my 3700X came in today and I had a few minutes to drop it in and boot it up. Running it on a C6E with Crucial Sport LT sticks. Initial power up resulted in a lot of reboots, finally after a few minutes it decided to get happy and let me boot into the bios. Went in and deactivated "Core Performance Boost", enable GDM & PDM, and set the DRAM Vboot to 1.35. Since then its rebooted numerous times without issue. Chilling at 34C at idle and got to 75C during a Cinebench run, pulled a 4866.

Haven't played with any ram settings yet other then the ones I mentioned above.


----------



## jamesmca

jstar said:


> Just spent roughly about 3 hours trying to get C6H and Ryzen 3700X working. No go.
> 
> List of some actions what I tried:
> 
> With Ryzen 1700, working CPU:
> 
> "Updated" bios to 7003 via USB Flashback and from there used ezFlash 3 to update to latest 7106.
> Loaded defaults and set DRAM voltage and DRAM boot voltage manually to 1.2.
> Unplugged power for 5min, booted to BIOS and ensured settings are stored.
> Turned off system and swapped Ryzen 3700X.
> 
> Error code was 22 if I recall correctly, did CMOS reset, had 07. Tried safe boot, cleared cmos, flashback to 7003, updated back to 7106, cleared CMOS, tried safe boot, etc etc. No go.
> 
> I had AMD Flare X on recommended DIMM A2 and B2 slot. I then removed B2 slot so I had single on A2 which is recommended.
> After booting, I had very first time C5 and I was close. Others have resolved this by clearing CMOS... and nope, didn't help. Soon after trying with clear cmos/cold boot/safe boot, I couldn't get C5 anymore but back to 07.
> 
> Then I tried clearing CMOS, turned off system, swapped to single DIMM to various slots, most often error was 07, also I saw 0d.
> 
> One time system even had single "7", but still no POST.
> 
> Disappointed and confused, I don't get why some people haven't had 0 issues by changing 3rd Ryzen and some of us can't get it to work.
> 
> Codes indeed refer to memory but I've seen C6H and AMD Flare X configs with latest BIOS.
> 
> I am >< close buying Aorus Master and waving goodbye to Asus  Radio silence and no updates and just wasted 3 hours.


1.2 seems low for DRAM, I would try 1.35 and check in the digi power settings for dram boot voltage, set it there as well. Seems to clear up the C5 codes according to others.


----------



## magnafides

macawmatt said:


> So my 3700X came in today and I had a few minutes to drop it in and boot it up. Running it on a C6E with Crucial Sport LT sticks. Initial power up resulted in a lot of reboots, finally after a few minutes it decided to get happy and let me boot into the bios. Went in and deactivated "Core Performance Boost", enable GDM & PDM, and set the DRAM Vboot to 1.35. Since then its rebooted numerous times without issue. Chilling at 34C at idle and got to 75C during a Cinebench run, pulled a 4866.
> 
> Haven't played with any ram settings yet other then the ones I mentioned above.


Thank you for this info. I also have a 3700X coming (tomorrow) and 2x8GB Crucial Sport LT (already here), but the fact that you had trouble even getting into the BIOS makes me nervous as hell. What did you do to finally get in? At this point I'm really considering just going with something similarly-priced like the MSI X570 Gaming Plus just to avoid the headaches.


----------



## mickeykool

macawmatt said:


> So my 3700X came in today and I had a few minutes to drop it in and boot it up. Running it on a C6E with Crucial Sport LT sticks. Initial power up resulted in a lot of reboots, finally after a few minutes it decided to get happy and let me boot into the bios. Went in and deactivated "Core Performance Boost", enable GDM & PDM, and set the DRAM Vboot to 1.35. Since then its rebooted numerous times without issue. Chilling at 34C at idle and got to 75C during a Cinebench run, pulled a 4866.
> 
> Haven't played with any ram settings yet other then the ones I mentioned above.


Where do u see GDM & PDM in the bios? also pardon me what does these 2 do?


----------



## magnafides

jamesmca said:


> 1.2 seems low for DRAM, I would try 1.35 and check in the digi power settings for dram boot voltage, set it there as well. Seems to clear up the C5 codes according to others.


Not saying what you are suggesting won't work, but that memory is Samsung b-die which is specced for 3200MHz @ 1.2V. Heck, the JEDEC spec is 2133MHz @1.2V so most of these sticks should at least be able to boot with that amount of voltage.

Edit: I'm wrong


----------



## muf

I was under the impression that no kit could run 3200 at 14 [email protected] 1.2.
Also, had a 2600 with a Cryorig C7 G. It usually didnt go above the 50's but I just hit 85c in a Plague Tale game with the same setup and 3700x.


----------



## macawmatt

magnafides said:


> Thank you for this info. I also have a 3700X coming (tomorrow) and 2x8GB Crucial Sport LT (already here), but the fact that you had trouble even getting into the BIOS makes me nervous as hell. What did you do to finally get in? At this point I'm really considering just going with something similarly-priced like the MSI X570 Gaming Plus just to avoid the headaches.


I walked away trying to find my HDMI>DVI adapter since my new card doesn't have DVI and I was using an older monitor to do the initial setup. When I came back it was showing 99 on the MB and everything seemed to be running more at idle levels. Turned it off, plugged in the monitor, booted it and it allowed me to go straight into BIOS. FWIW, this was a brand new setup never installed with other hardware. Just thought it might of been doing some training or something.



mickeykool said:


> Where do u see GDM & PDM in the bios? also pardon me what does these 2 do?


Under Extreme Tweaking in another sub-menu, DRAM Timings if I remember. Not seeing the thread ATM, some are not able to do much with their ram timings without them being enabled rather then left to auto.



magnafides said:


> Not saying what you are suggesting won't work, but that memory is Samsung b-die which is specced for 3200MHz @ 1.2V. Heck, the JEDEC spec is 2133MHz @1.2V so most of these sticks should at least be able to boot with that amount of voltage.


Seems like initial booting at 2400 isn't usually and issue. Its when they are set above that that the 1.2V isn't enough for whatever reason.


----------



## macawmatt

muf said:


> I was under the impression that no kit could run 3200 at 14 [email protected] 1.2.
> Also, had a 2600 with a Cryorig C7 G. It usually didnt go above the 50's but I just hit 85c in a Plague Tale game with the same setup and 3700x.


Haven't done much with mine yet, but it does seem to run toasty under a Phanteks PH-TC14PE. May get some more thermal paste and reapply and see if anything changes. Did the pea method but haven't heard for sure if that is still the best for these new cpus.


----------



## magnafides

macawmatt said:


> Seems like initial booting at 2400 isn't usually and issue. Its when they are set above that that the 1.2V isn't enough for whatever reason.


Yeah, I was referring to the issue of the "07" code where (correct me if I'm wrong) you can't even get into the BIOS, but which supposedly indicates a DRAM issue.



macawmatt said:


> Haven't done much with mine yet, but it does seem to run toasty under a Phanteks PH-TC14PE. May get some more thermal paste and reapply and see if anything changes. Did the pea method but haven't heard for sure if that is still the best for these new cpus.


Supposedly the pea method is not good for 3000-series because the chiplets are around the edges -- I'd recommend spreading a thin layer, though I'm not sure of the safest way to do that. In the past I used my finger inside of an anti-static bag, but that was something I came up years ago as a naive youth and probably isn't safe...


----------



## The Sandman

magnafides said:


> Not saying what you are suggesting won't work, but that memory is Samsung b-die which is specced for 3200MHz @ 1.2V. Heck, the JEDEC spec is 2133MHz @1.2V so most of these sticks should at least be able to boot with that amount of voltage.


Which B-Die Samsung kit are you referring too that's rated at 1.2v?
Flare-X is rated at 1.35v. Mine require 1.43v for 3466MHz 14-14-14-28-42-1T. 
I'm not aware of any 3200MHz that runs with 1.2v.

On a side note for all, whatever happened to having a Rig Sig?
The sudden influx of traffic here is great it reminds me of the first several months of this thread when one would find over a hundred new posts each day.
Now think how many times have you seen the questions asked in the last several pages, "what ram do you have"? "Which chip are you running"? I don't know about the rest of you but I can't keep all this straight. It never use to be this bad.

Can I very politely ask everybody (especially new comers) PLEASE take a few minutes and fill out your Rig Sig as this alone can save several questions and simply make things more complete.


----------



## jstar

Yeah unfortunately I can't get to C5, only got it once, my issue is getting through 07 and sometimes 0d. 

And while I still had Ryzen 1700 in, I manually set voltages and I was able to boot without any issue and even use Windows.
So 1.2V for sure works, I had 2400MHz setting at 1.2V when I swapped CPU so it should have worked. 
And clearing CMOS should reset them yet again to 2400MHz and should POST okay with 1.2V.

Everything works perfect with Ryzen 1700.


----------



## magnafides

muf said:


> I was under the impression that no kit could run 3200 at 14 [email protected] 1.2.





The Sandman said:


> Which B-Die Samsung kit are you referring too that's rated at 1.2v?
> Flare-X is rated at 1.35v. Mine require 1.43v for 3466MHz 14-14-14-28-42-1T.
> I'm not aware of any 3200MHz that runs with 1.2v.



Yup, I was incorrect in thinking that b-die kit was rated to run @ 1.2V (though I would not be surprised if it were possible on certain units). I think I remember seeing 1.2V next to this kit when checking QVLs for a bunch of motherboards and that's what came to my mind. Regardless I would think it'd be able to boot w/ JEDEC spec @ 1.2V.


----------



## voxson5

The Sandman said:


> Can I very politely ask everybody (especially new comers) PLEASE take a few minutes and fill out your Rig Sig as this alone can save several questions and simply make things more complete.


I did fill out the Rig Sig when I first signed up here, but it never worked - Will try again though as I totally get where you are coming from


----------



## Ryoz

salamy said:


> Can confirm, this fixes the issue for C5.
> Thanks alot


how many DRAM boot voltage you use?

i set 1.35v, but still getting C5 error when cold boot. btw, i am using samsung b die.



macawmatt said:


> So my 3700X came in today and I had a few minutes to drop it in and boot it up. Running it on a C6E with Crucial Sport LT sticks. Initial power up resulted in a lot of reboots, finally after a few minutes it decided to get happy and let me boot into the bios. Went in and deactivated "Core Performance Boost", enable GDM & PDM, and set the DRAM Vboot to 1.35. Since then its rebooted numerous times without issue. Chilling at 34C at idle and got to 75C during a Cinebench run, pulled a 4866.
> 
> Haven't played with any ram settings yet other then the ones I mentioned above.


how about cold boot / reboot after remove the standby power?


----------



## voxson5

dev1ance said:


> Can you run Ryzen Master? It should give you the timings for most. Also, what voltages?


Can do you one better - bios settings attached - Use at own risk, as is where is, no warranty expressed nor implied, etc

Very raw settings, and only tested with RAMtest 1.1.0.0 to 1001% coverage so far

vDimm is fairly high, but weirdly, ram is much cooler (per HWinfo64) than pushing tight 3533C14 on gen 1 - This could be my choice of settings


----------



## mickeykool

Something is weird here, I have 1.35V set for CPU in bios but according to Ryzen Master its reading 1.49-1.5ish. But in CPU-Z its reading 1.33-1.35ish.


----------



## mito1172

3000 series has been worse than the first series


----------



## CouldBeTom

dev1ance said:


> What I did at the very start for the basic DDR4-3200 settings:
> 
> 1. Enable DDR boot-up voltage to the voltage I need at the very least to ensure stability (1.38v)
> 2. Enable GearDownMode and PowerDownMode in DRAM Timings section (without GearDownMode, I couldn't tighten timings or run above DDR4-3200). Saved profile at this point to a USB.
> 3. Manually input timings, just ran the 'safe' timings from DRAM calculator. Saved profile which will serve as my base.
> 4. Overclocked and tuned timings. Reload safe profile whenever necessary.



Hey dude, cheers for that. Worked for me!


----------



## east river

mito1172 said:


> 3000 series has been worse than the first series


Hahaha I don't know about that.

Remember when you couldn't find motherboards for months? C6H launched with a brickable BIOS. Memory speeds over 3000MHz just wasn't happening unless if you had Samsung B-Die (and even then that might not save you). Probably other issues I'm forgetting as well as well 
Definitely had its fair share of early adopter headaches.

I haven't really looked much into the current motherboards but Zen 2 launch definitely looks like a more stable. Us people sticking to their X370 or other boards from the 1000 series chips are just experiencing some backwards compatibility issues.


----------



## Ryoz

CouldBeTom said:


> Hey dude, cheers for that. Worked for me!


after apply the boot voltage, can i know how you change the memory frequency and timing, at amd cbs or extreme tweaker?


----------



## muf

I was just coming to post about this. I set 1.3v in the bios but its still going as high as 1.49!


----------



## hughjazz44

dev1ance said:


> What I did at the very start for the basic DDR4-3200 settings:
> 
> 1. Enable DDR boot-up voltage to the voltage I need at the very least to ensure stability (1.38v)
> 2. Enable GearDownMode and PowerDownMode in DRAM Timings section (without GearDownMode, I couldn't tighten timings or run above DDR4-3200). Saved profile at this point to a USB.
> 3. Manually input timings, just ran the 'safe' timings from DRAM calculator. Saved profile which will serve as my base.
> 4. Overclocked and tuned timings. Reload safe profile whenever necessary.


HEY! I set a higher than usual DRAM Boot Voltage and now the C5 issue is gone! I'm a happy camper! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## KWSW

https://www.asus.com/sg/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_CPU/

Finally see the 3800X on the list, hopefully the new bios for 1.0.0.3 will be coming soon.


----------



## magnafides

KWSW said:


> https://www.asus.com/sg/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_CPU/
> 
> Finally see the 3800X on the list, hopefully the new bios for 1.0.0.3 will be coming soon.


Nice, also listed for the Wifi version.


----------



## jamesmca

Anyone seen a new beta bios floating around that might fix the 07 code? Ill try it out!


----------



## JeyD02

mito1172 said:


> 3000 series has been worse than the first series


Not really. In fact, this has been best release yet.


----------



## JeyD02

jamesmca said:


> Anyone seen a new beta bios floating around that might fix the 07 code? Ill try it out!


Which one?


----------



## hughjazz44

Hey guys. 

DOWNLOAD RYZEN MASTER!

Use it to enable Precision Boost Overdrive. It will actually work this way. If you enable it in the BIOS, it doesn't seem to do anything.

My all-core boost went from about 4.05GHz to 4.2GHz.

Edit: Just hit 3205 in CB R15! Woo hoo!

Edit again: I think I got a little over excited. My all-core boost frequency seems to depend on the load. I was getting 4.2Ghz on a Prime95 Blend test with high RAM usage, but when I was running Cinebench, it was more like 4.1Ghz. So the PBO effect is more mild than I originally though. But still, it's better than stock.


----------



## macawmatt

No love for the Extreme users having "official" support for the 3000 series chips yet. Maybe tomorrow. Definitely feeds into them starting at the bottom and working towards the top to acknowledge that they do work.


----------



## mito1172

AiiGee said:


> Hahaha I don't know about that.
> 
> Remember when you couldn't find motherboards for months? C6H launched with a brickable BIOS. Memory speeds over 3000MHz just wasn't happening unless if you had Samsung B-Die (and even then that might not save you). Probably other issues I'm forgetting as well as well
> Definitely had its fair share of early adopter headaches.
> 
> I haven't really looked much into the current motherboards but Zen 2 launch definitely looks like a more stable. Us people sticking to their X370 or other boards from the 1000 series chips are just experiencing some backwards compatibility issues.


yes, but there was no such nonsense problem. stock was smooth at speeds 



KWSW said:


> https://www.asus.com/sg/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_CPU/
> 
> Finally see the 3800X on the list, hopefully the new bios for 1.0.0.3 will be coming soon.


No 3900x, but 



JeyD02 said:


> Not really. In fact, this has been best release yet.


I hope so


----------



## poporange630

The Sandman said:


> Which B-Die Samsung kit are you referring too that's rated at 1.2v?
> Flare-X is rated at 1.35v. Mine require 1.43v for 3466MHz 14-14-14-28-42-1T.
> I'm not aware of any 3200MHz that runs with 1.2v.


I'm running 3600 on a MSI B450 Mortar now with 4 x 8GB Flare-X 3200CL14 B-die.
I can get stable at 3600Mhz 1.44V with timing 14-15-14-14-28-42-1T Geardown ON
I'm already very impressed, as 4 DIMM is generally harder to OC with.


----------



## jstar

The Sandman said:


> Which B-Die Samsung kit are you referring too that's rated at 1.2v?
> Flare-X is rated at 1.35v. Mine require 1.43v for 3466MHz 14-14-14-28-42-1T.
> I'm not aware of any 3200MHz that runs with 1.2v.


I have the exact same RAM what you have, https://gskill.com/specification/165/170/1535961634/F4-3200C14D-16GFX-Specification , and this has SPD Voltage 1.2
When you clear CMOS, it also clears RAM settings so instead of 3200MHz and 1.35V, you have 2400MHz and 1.2V.

Even if you set RAM voltage and DRAM Boot voltage manually to 1.2V, you can see it has applied settings and it works. So there shouldn't be ANY reason MB to fail 07 with FlareX mem after CMOS reset. Safe boot doesn't help either.

Asus BIOS are just crap and this radio silence by them is just demonstrating how much they want to support older platform. They should not make any AM4 platform MB's if they can't keep up with promises what AMD has made to users, instead just stick with Intel and sell new MB/chipset to consumers every year.


----------



## Nagorak

jstar said:


> Asus BIOS are just crap and this radio silence by them is just demonstrating how much they want to support older platform. They should not make any AM4 platform MB's if they can't keep up with promises what AMD has made to users, instead just stick with Intel and sell new MB/chipset to consumers every year.


Honestly, if you had a Gigabyte board you'd be saying the same about them. Probably same for MSI, Asrock. The grass is always greener, but the truth is bios support right now is rough across the board. Also, FWIW, having both an X370 Gigabyte board and an X370 Asus board, I'd say Gigabyte has been far worse in terms of bios support/features. They didn't even provide PBO for Ryzen 2000 series (it was present in one bios and then they removed it, supposedly because AMD asked them to).


----------



## dev1ance

jstar said:


> I have the exact same RAM what you have, https://gskill.com/specification/165/170/1535961634/F4-3200C14D-16GFX-Specification , and this has SPD Voltage 1.2
> When you clear CMOS, it also clears RAM settings so instead of 3200MHz and 1.35V, you have 2400MHz and 1.2V.
> 
> Even if you set RAM voltage and DRAM Boot voltage manually to 1.2V, you can see it has applied settings and it works. So there shouldn't be ANY reason MB to fail 07 with FlareX mem after CMOS reset. Safe boot doesn't help either.
> 
> Asus BIOS are just crap and this radio silence by them is just demonstrating how much they want to support older platform. They should not make any AM4 platform MB's if they can't keep up with promises what AMD has made to users, instead just stick with Intel and sell new MB/chipset to consumers every year.


To be fair, they're probably working on it. Other boards are struggling with their own problems as well. Asrock can't set RAM much higher than 2933 for a lot of people. Some of the MSI Tomahawk users can't boot up either (perhaps a similar problem) and it seems MSI finally released some BIOs today with 1.0.0.3 update. It's a matter of luck and patience if the former doesn't apply.


----------



## east river

Today I upgraded from my 1700X to a 3800X and boy am I happy.

I'm on BIOS 7106.

One of the first things I did was set the DRAM Boot voltage to 1.38 in order to avoid that "C5" error many you have been getting. Until now, I've only shut down my PC and booted it once just to test if I would get the C5 Q-code but I didn't. Many thanks to dev1ance for this tip.

I'll probably tinker around more with RAM speeds and stability but I've basically spent hours today just upgrading this PC and fresh installing Windows along with all my programs... now I'm just gonna relax and watch some Netflix 
I don't plan on OCing any time soon... the 3800X's default clock speeds are more than enough for me. Compared with my 1700X which I OC'ed as soon as I got it.


----------



## KWSW

AiiGee said:


> Today I upgraded from my 1700X to a 3800X and boy am I happy.
> 
> I'm on BIOS 7106.
> 
> One of the first things I did was set the DRAM Boot voltage to 1.38 in order to avoid that "C5" error many you have been getting. Until now, I've only shut down my PC and booted it once just to test if I would get the C5 Q-code but I didn't. Many thanks to dev1ance for this tip.
> 
> I'll probably tinker around more with RAM speeds and stability but I've basically spent hours today just upgrading this PC and fresh installing Windows along with all my programs... now I'm just gonna relax and watch some Netflix
> I don't plan on OCing any time soon... the 3800X's default clock speeds are more than enough for me. Compared with my 1700X which I OC'ed as soon as I got it.


Thats good news as I am going to get the 3800X as well. Any issues with running NVME?


----------



## Naeem

AiiGee said:


> Today I upgraded from my 1700X to a 3800X and boy am I happy.
> 
> I'm on BIOS 7106.
> 
> One of the first things I did was set the DRAM Boot voltage to 1.38 in order to avoid that "C5" error many you have been getting. Until now, I've only shut down my PC and booted it once just to test if I would get the C5 Q-code but I didn't. Many thanks to dev1ance for this tip.
> 
> I'll probably tinker around more with RAM speeds and stability but I've basically spent hours today just upgrading this PC and fresh installing Windows along with all my programs... now I'm just gonna relax and watch some Netflix
> I don't plan on OCing any time soon... the 3800X's default clock speeds are more than enough for me. Compared with my 1700X which I OC'ed as soon as I got it.



please can you post : boost clocks ? max over clock ? temps ? voltages ?


----------



## Brko

KWSW said:


> https://www.asus.com/sg/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_CPU/
> 
> Finally see the 3800X on the list, hopefully the new bios for 1.0.0.3 will be coming soon.


I will repeat:

Issues we have with C6H board are NOT due to AGESA 1.0.0.2 or not having 1.0.0.3.

Issues we have are due to piss-poor job that Asus is doing. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## janice1234

AiiGee said:


> Today I upgraded from my 1700X to a 3800X and boy am I happy.
> 
> I'm on BIOS 7106.
> 
> One of the first things I did was set the DRAM Boot voltage to 1.38 in order to avoid that "C5" error many you have been getting. Until now, I've only shut down my PC and booted it once just to test if I would get the C5 Q-code but I didn't. Many thanks to dev1ance for this tip.
> 
> I'll probably tinker around more with RAM speeds and stability but I've basically spent hours today just upgrading this PC and fresh installing Windows along with all my programs... now I'm just gonna relax and watch some Netflix
> I don't plan on OCing any time soon... the 3800X's default clock speeds are more than enough for me. Compared with my 1700X which I OC'ed as soon as I got it.


did u try cold boot after remove the standby power?


----------



## SirMacke

Installed a 3700X on my board, UEFI 7106.
Despite setting dram boot V to 1.4, C5 appears all the time.
Really annoying.
I hope Asus can solve this quickly.

C5 or 0d most of the boots.


----------



## dev1ance

SirMacke said:


> Installed a 3700X on my board, UEFI 7106.
> Despite setting dram boot V to 1.4, C5 appears all the time.
> Really annoying.
> I hope Asus can solve this quickly.
> 
> C5 or 0d most of the boots.


Have you also enabled GearDownMode and PowerDownMode while settings timings manually?


----------



## jstar

Just to confirm to everyone continuing to suggest DRAM, believe, it doesn't help. I went and purchased a Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4, 2400MHz, CL14 and specifically 1.2V

Still Ryzen 1700 inside, I only put this RAM, everything works, BIOS said 2400MHz and voltage was actually still based on FlareX, 1.35V. Shut dwon, cleared CMOS, back to BIOS and now it was 2400MHz and 1.2V.

Swapped again to 3700X, no go. Stuck at "07", tried once again clearing cmos, safe boot, different mem slot, no go.

This nasty 07 bug must only affect part of the MBs, my MB rev appears to be 103


----------



## Hot Saplaya

3900x work fine width CH6? it will supported officially?
may be I'll change my 2700x to 3900x


----------



## mickeykool

Hot Saplaya said:


> 3900x work fine width CH6? it will supported officially?
> may be I'll change my 2700x to 3900x


its working fine here, i have everything set as auto w/ PBO disabled. (letting it burn in for a bit before i try anything else)

EDIT: also i have Vcore set as manual @ 1.35 no idea why its auto setting at 1.49 and above.


----------



## dev1ance

jstar said:


> Just to confirm to everyone continuing to suggest DRAM, believe, it doesn't help. I went and purchased a Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4, 2400MHz, CL14 and specifically 1.2V
> 
> Still Ryzen 1700 inside, I only put this RAM, everything works, BIOS said 2400MHz and voltage was actually still based on FlareX, 1.35V. Shut dwon, cleared CMOS, back to BIOS and now it was 2400MHz and 1.2V.
> 
> Swapped again to 3700X, no go. Stuck at "07", tried once again clearing cmos, safe boot, different mem slot, no go.
> 
> This nasty 07 bug must only affect part of the MBs, my MB rev appears to be 103


I wonder if it's certain motherboards or certain CPUs. When did you get your C6? I remember an early batch that can be bricked. There are also cases of MSI Tomahawks not booting for some people or booting up once or twice before people ended up not booting past BIOs.

Just had another case of my WPump header going to 0 and temps got to 75. Good thing I had set my computer to automatically restart if it was <1000RPM at any point. WPump goes back to normal. I'm just gonna run my pump at 100% now instead of controlling its speeds.


----------



## JeyD02

mickeykool said:


> its working fine here, i have everything set as auto w/ PBO disabled. (letting it burn in for a bit before i try anything else)
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: also i have Vcore set as manual @ 1.35 no idea why its auto setting at 1.49 and above.


If you manually set the vcore while using auto on xfr and core boost you are not going to see top perf. As said many times, it's fine for volt to reach those for spikes. Specially on core 1 boost.


----------



## magnafides

dev1ance said:


> I wonder if it's certain motherboards or certain CPUs. When did you get your C6? I remember an early batch that can be bricked.


I'm worried about this too -- is there an easy way to tell? Even though I just bought it new, I suspect my C6H (Wifi version) is pretty old stock. It doesn't have the "Supports Ryzen 2000 series" which I believe the more recent stock all have. I really hope Asus will take care of me as far as any warranty issues go...


----------



## macawmatt

KWSW said:


> Thats good news as I am going to get the 3800X as well. Any issues with running NVME?


My MP510 was recognized without any issues on my C6E. Have it in the slot under the heatsink on the right side. I was looking for it in the BIOS, kind of like where SATA drives would show up but never came across it in that kind of location. It appeared when I selected my boot order and was recognized by Windows installer without issue as well.


----------



## CubanB

Is there anything missing in the BIOS that used to be there in the last year or two.. due to the size of the BIOS expanding, and only having a 16MB flash rom chip? Or is the BIOS essentially the same as it's always been? Some makers like MSI are releasing 'lite' version of their BIOS in order to make everything fit. Is ASUS doing this, or have they found a way to avoid needing to?


----------



## jstar

dev1ance said:


> I wonder if it's certain motherboards or certain CPUs. When did you get your C6? I remember an early batch that can be bricked. There are also cases of MSI Tomahawks not booting for some people or booting up once or twice before people ended up not booting past BIOs.
> 
> Just had another case of my WPump header going to 0 and temps got to 75. Good thing I had set my computer to automatically restart if it was <1000RPM at any point. WPump goes back to normal. I'm just gonna run my pump at 100% now instead of controlling its speeds.


Mid-July 2017 so quite early, rev is 103. How about others who have it working and those who doesn't have it working? Does anyone have rev 1.03 (or 103) and working?

I am giving up for now, spent again 2-3 hours trying to do anything with mem, flashbacks, safe boots, clearing cmos, swapping CPUs, ... nope, stuck with 07.


----------



## magnafides

jstar said:


> Mid-July 2017 so quite early, rev is 103.


May I ask where you can see the revision? Is there a sticker or is it imprinted on the board somewhere? I would rather not even remove it from the box until I absolutely have to, so I want to do the absolute minimum handling in order to see the revision.


----------



## pipould

CubanB said:


> Is there anything missing in the BIOS that used to be there in the last year or two.. due to the size of the BIOS expanding, and only having a 16MB flash rom chip? Or is the BIOS essentially the same as it's always been? Some makers like MSI are releasing 'lite' version of their BIOS in order to make everything fit. Is ASUS doing this, or have they found a way to avoid needing to?


Bugs are still here so definitely all good 

I personally experienced none to little issues with my C6H and a 2600, so far. Waiting for a 3900X. 

From what i'm reading here and there, main initial issue seems to be memory related. But a couple of folks already gave some workaround. I believe Asus will definitely provide a "working" bios, in the sense that the computer will be functional but some settings may still be buggy.


----------



## jstar

magnafides said:


> May I ask where you can see the revision? Is there a sticker or is it imprinted on the board somewhere? I would rather not even remove it from the box until I absolutely have to, so I want to do the absolute minimum handling in order to see the revision.


It is right under 2nd PCIE slot, under Crosshair text. Attached blurry picture


----------



## KWSW

macawmatt said:


> My MP510 was recognized without any issues on my C6E. Have it in the slot under the heatsink on the right side. I was looking for it in the BIOS, kind of like where SATA drives would show up but never came across it in that kind of location. It appeared when I selected my boot order and was recognized by Windows installer without issue as well.


thats good to know, thanks!


----------



## jamesmca

jstar said:


> Mid-July 2017 so quite early, rev is 103. How about others who have it working and those who doesn't have it working? Does anyone have rev 1.03 (or 103) and working?
> 
> I am giving up for now, spent again 2-3 hours trying to do anything with mem, flashbacks, safe boots, clearing cmos, swapping CPUs, ... nope, stuck with 07.


I am on rev 103 and not working. 07 codes with a 3900x.


----------



## ch1mer4

jamesmca said:


> I am on rev 103 and not working. 07 codes with a 3900x.



I just got my C6H and R5 3600X yesterday. Also have rev 103 and so far most of it works.

I cannot get my RAM to anything above 3200 MHz and my CPU does not really boost to the max of 4.4 Ghz (neither with, not without PBO).
Performance is still quite good, will probably have to wait for a new BIOS to tinker more with CPU and memory OC.


----------



## jamesmca

ch1mer4 said:


> I just got my C6H and R5 3600X yesterday. Also have rev 103 and so far most of it works.
> 
> I cannot get my RAM to anything above 3200 MHz and my CPU does not really boost to the max of 4.4 Ghz (neither with, not without PBO).
> Performance is still quite good, will probably have to wait for a new BIOS to tinker more with CPU and memory OC.


Interesting, maybe its tied to the RAM then? What kit do you have?


----------



## majestynl

ch1mer4 said:


> I just got my C6H and R5 3600X yesterday. Also have rev 103 and so far most of it works.
> 
> I cannot get my RAM to anything above 3200 MHz and my CPU does not really boost to the max of 4.4 Ghz (neither with, not without PBO).
> Performance is still quite good, will probably have to wait for a new BIOS to tinker more with CPU and memory OC.


if it doesnt meet the conditions it wont boot to max. Check your temps etc.


----------



## ch1mer4

majestynl said:


> if it doesnt meet the conditions it wont boot to max. Check your temps etc.


Temps are definitely no issue. Noctua NH-D15 cooler, am seeing 75° C with prime95 and very silent fan curve.
BIOS is 7106. To be fair, HWMONITOR reports the max clock at 4393 Mhz, but these numbers are not visible in any other tool (Ryzen Master and CPU-Z report more like 4.3 Ghz). 





jamesmca said:


> Interesting, maybe its tied to the RAM then? What kit do you have?


Currently on 32 GB (2 modules) Corsair LPX 3200 CL16 CMK32GX4M2D3200C16
Also have 32 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport 3000 CL15 lying around, will test with that as well.


----------



## CentroX

G.Skill Ripjaws V (1.2V RAM) boots my 3700X no problem.

regular CH6 from april 2017.


----------



## jstar

jamesmca said:


> Interesting, maybe its tied to the RAM then? What kit do you have?


I doubt it is RAM as I bought separate 1.2V from Corsair, had originally AMD Flare X.

With Ryzen 1700, I can boot my Corsair and Flare X kit with 1.2V and 1.3V, no problem. And if clear cmos resets memory to 2400MHz and 1.2V, both my kit should boot absolutely fine.

So Ryzen 1700 works without any issues, the moment I swap in 3700X, I am stuck with 07.


----------



## Kenago

What bios are you using?


----------



## jamesmca

jstar said:


> I doubt it is RAM as I bought separate 1.2V from Corsair, had originally AMD Flare X.
> 
> With Ryzen 1700, I can boot my Corsair and Flare X kit with 1.2V and 1.3V, no problem. And if clear cmos resets memory to 2400MHz and 1.2V, both my kit should boot absolutely fine.
> 
> So Ryzen 1700 works without any issues, the moment I swap in 3700X, I am stuck with 07.


Ah my ram wont boot at that low of voltage, thats why I keep thinking that. My 2700x runs fine. Guess we just have to wait for a new bios.


----------



## jstar

Kenago said:


> What bios are you using?


Latest 7106.

Tried also second latest 7003.

I have also tried upgrading from 7003 to 7106 via ezFlash3, also via flashback BIOS. I am quite sure the last 2 days I have spent more troubleshooting C6H and Ryzen 3000 series than Asus engineers. :|


----------



## jstar

jamesmca said:


> Ah my ram wont boot at that low of voltage, thats why I keep thinking that. My 2700x runs fine. Guess we just have to wait for a new bios.


If you change speed to 2400MHz instead of 3200MHz it most likely boots with low voltage, just like my FlareX. When you go higher speeds, you need higher voltage, but 2400MHz/1.2V should be fine


----------



## Kenago

I have a ROG CROSSHAIR EXTREME motherboard with bios 7003 I made the flash with a ryzen 5 1600 I am waiting for the arrival of a ryzen 5 3600, I have the doubt if I will be able to boot the bios with this bios version as well as the processor that is arrive. 

Otherwise, can you support me with what I have to do? An apology I am something new in all this but I am interested in starting up this mother board with ryzen 5 3600


----------



## CentroX

jamesmca said:


> jstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it is RAM as I bought separate 1.2V from Corsair, had originally AMD Flare X.
> 
> With Ryzen 1700, I can boot my Corsair and Flare X kit with 1.2V and 1.3V, no problem. And if clear cmos resets memory to 2400MHz and 1.2V, both my kit should boot absolutely fine.
> 
> So Ryzen 1700 works without any issues, the moment I swap in 3700X, I am stuck with 07.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah my ram wont boot at that low of voltage, thats why I keep thinking that. My 2700x runs fine. Guess we just have to wait for a new bios.
Click to expand...

You need a RAM certified for 1.2V for ryzen 3000 on X370


----------



## finalheaven

Anyone seeing high idle voltage should try disabling iCUE.


----------



## magnafides

CentroX said:


> You need a RAM certified for 1.2V for ryzen 3000 on X370


Where are you getting that information, other than anecdotes that seem to be a result of buggy BIOSes? Plenty of people on this thread have gotten it running fine with 1.35V memory.


----------



## jstar

CentroX said:


> You need a RAM certified for 1.2V for ryzen 3000 on X370


Every component I have works absolutely perfect with 1st gen Ryzen, model 1700. And this is with the latest 7106 BIOS.

Meaning I can POST without issues and use Windows:

* My FlareX MEM, with 1x DIMM or 2x DIMM. With 1.2V (2400MHz) and 1.35V (2400MHz/3200MHz)
* My Corsair 4GB kit, again with 1.2V (2400MHz) and with 1.35V

Issues start only after swapping Ryzen 1700 > 3700X. And I had the exact same issue also with R5 3600.

So Crosshair VI Hero and new Ryzen 3000 series has some incompatibilities what can't be resolved with normal methods (clearing cmos, using safe boot, restarting, etc).


----------



## looncraz

jamesmca said:


> Anyone seen a new beta bios floating around that might fix the 07 code? Ill try it out!


Nope, not yet, holding out hope we'll get new BIOSes soon.

I, for one, have no 07 codes, but I do get 62 (VGA init, IIRC) sometimes with my Radeon VII... and if I go into the BIOS the screen will freeze but the keyboard remains functional.

The issues were so strange I was becoming concerned maybe the 3600X was defective, so I installed a 3900X... same same. 3900X also won't boost fully, just 4.35~4.4GHz, same as what I usually saw on the 3600X, though voltage was higher at 1.495V during CB15 (got a ST score of 205, though...).


----------



## Geezerman

well, I got my new board today, Crosshair VI Wifi. Did the bios flashback, installed a 2700x. I get a 0d code. Put in different ram, and it boots to bios. 

The ram it errors on is Gskill Trident F4-3200C14D-16GTZSK 14-14-14-34, supposed to be B-die?

The ram it boots to bios on is Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 8GB DDR4-3200 PC4-25600 CL16 BLS8G4D32AESBK 

using two sticks , slots two and four, 8GB each stick

ideas?
thanks


----------



## jstar

Geezerman said:


> well, I got my new board today, Crosshair VI Wifi. Did the bios flashback, installed a 2700x. I get a 0d code. Put in different ram, and it boots to bios.
> 
> The ram it errors on is Gskill Trident F4-3200C14D-16GTZSK 14-14-14-34, supposed to be B-die?
> 
> The ram it boots to bios on is Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 8GB DDR4-3200 PC4-25600 CL16 BLS8G4D32AESBK
> 
> using two sticks , slots two and four, 8GB each stick
> 
> ideas?
> thanks


To clarify, 2700X or 3700X? If you read this thread back, you find suggestions, e.g. manually setting voltages.


----------



## jamesmca

Geezerman said:


> well, I got my new board today, Crosshair VI Wifi. Did the bios flashback, installed a 2700x. I get a 0d code. Put in different ram, and it boots to bios.
> 
> The ram it errors on is Gskill Trident F4-3200C14D-16GTZSK 14-14-14-34, supposed to be B-die?
> 
> The ram it boots to bios on is Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 8GB DDR4-3200 PC4-25600 CL16 BLS8G4D32AESBK
> 
> using two sticks , slots two and four, 8GB each stick
> 
> ideas?
> thanks


A 2700x? That should boot just fine with DOCP at 3200.


----------



## Geezerman

jamesmca said:


> A 2700x? That should boot just fine with DOCP at 3200.


2700X CPU

Thats what I read too. Cant set voltages without getting into bios, right? Should not have too with this ram though

EDIT...IT DOES BOOT!...with one stick in the second slot. should I up the ram voltages?


----------



## jamesmca

Geezerman said:


> 2700X CPU
> 
> Thats what I read too. Cant set voltages without getting into bios, right? Should not have too with this ram though
> 
> EDIT...IT DOES BOOT!...with one stick in the second slot. should I up the ram voltages?


Try the other stick only in the same slot... maybe a bad stick? If both boot with one stick then yes up the volt to 1.3.


----------



## Geezerman

jamesmca said:


> Try the other stick only in the same slot... maybe a bad stick? If both boot with one stick then yes up the volt to 1.3.


been a long time since I have seen a brand new , high end, bad stick. One stick boots in slot 2, the other does not

I now have confirmed one stick is bad on a different motherboard


----------



## jstar

A question for those who have C6H and Ryzen 3rd gen working: have you connected both EATX12V_1 (8pin) and EATX12V_2 (4pin) or just 8-pin? I have connected both and was wondering if that would for some reason cause issues. It works fine with 1700 though.


----------



## Frikencio

It does not really matter. Multiple 12V connectors exist just to share the amps among more cables/pins so they wont heat as much. They just merge to the same PCB pad.

It is better to connect both of course but it is just using around 15amps max so I would not worry about it.



jstar said:


> A question for those who have C6H and Ryzen 3rd gen working: have you connected both EATX12V_1 (8pin) and EATX12V_2 (4pin) or just 8-pin? I have connected both and was wondering if that would for some reason cause issues. It works fine with 1700 though.


----------



## jstar

Frikencio said:


> It does not really matter. Multiple 12V connectors exist just to share the amps among more cables/pins so they wont heat as much. They just merge to the same PCB pad.
> 
> It is better to connect both of course but it is just using around 15amps max so I would not worry about it.


Thanks... on a side-note, I just found out @elmor is no longer working for Asus. No wonder things are going south and nothing is moving forward, there is 0 community support at the moment, another nail to the coffin for me that this was the last Asus board, again Gigabyte seems tempting especially with GBT-MatthewH official rep posting BETA bios etc just like good ol' times with elmor, posts like this https://www.overclock.net/forum/28038442-post21.html - remember guys, remember?! That kind of treatment was why we were hyped for our boards and recommended to our friends, we felt special and appreciated. We had direct contact internally and working closely with R&D.


----------



## The Sandman

Geezerman said:


> well, I got my new board today, Crosshair VI Wifi. Did the bios flashback, installed a 2700x. I get a 0d code. Put in different ram, and it boots to bios.
> 
> The ram it errors on is Gskill Trident F4-3200C14D-16GTZSK 14-14-14-34, supposed to be B-die?
> 
> The ram it boots to bios on is Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 8GB DDR4-3200 PC4-25600 CL16 BLS8G4D32AESBK
> 
> using two sticks , slots two and four, 8GB each stick
> 
> ideas?
> thanks



After all the confusion lately over proper voltage for 3200MHz B-Die I just wanted to verify you are starting with at least 1.35v and nothing less correct? 

If you look at/try "The Stilts" Safe 3200 B-Die memory presets you'll see it presets Dram voltage to 1.4v. You should also set "Dram Vboot Voltage" to match and start from here.

Good you found a bad stick (problem solved) but I wanted to mention above in case you have been trying/testing with less voltage.


GTZSK is B-Die source: https://benzhaomin.github.io/bdiefinder/


----------



## Geezerman

The Sandman said:


> After all the confusion lately over proper voltage for 3200MHz B-Die I just wanted to verify you are starting with at least 1.35v and nothing less correct?
> 
> If you look at/try "The Stilts" Safe 3200 B-Die memory presets you'll see it presets Dram voltage to 1.4v. You should also set "Dram Vboot Voltage" to match and start from here.
> 
> Good you found a bad stick (problem solved) but I wanted to mention above in case you have been trying/testing with less voltage.
> 
> 
> GTZSK is B-Die source: https://benzhaomin.github.io/bdiefinder/


well, I cant get into the bios on one stick. The other did work, and was set at the standard 2133 speed.

can you adjust dram voltage without being in windows or the bios?


----------



## The Sandman

Geezerman said:


> well, I cant get into the bios on one stick. The other did work, and was set at the standard 2133 speed.
> 
> can you adjust dram voltage without being in windows or the bios?



No you can't, 

I understood the part of one stick not booting. That's a sign, bummer.


----------



## toxzl2

Is it worth the upgrade from a [email protected] all cores 1.35V to a 3700X? My PC is super stable running a 2080Ti, what else can I ask for? 5 to 10 FPS more if I upgrade? Would love some feedback here. Thanks!


----------



## magnafides

jstar said:


> No wonder things are going south and nothing is moving forward, there is 0 community support at the moment, another nail to the coffin for me that this was the last Asus board


This is my first Asus board in 15 years and as of now it might be my last (and I still might return it). IMO they have handled this release the worst out of all of the manufacturers, undoubtedly so when it comes to transparency and community outreach.



toxzl2 said:


> Is it worth the upgrade from a [email protected] all cores 1.35V to a 3700X? My PC is super stable running a 2080Ti, what else can I ask for? 5 to 10 FPS more if I upgrade? Would love some feedback here. Thanks!


I would not even consider it until the issues are ironed out.


----------



## YpsiNine

jstar said:


> Thanks... on a side-note, I just found out @elmor is no longer working for Asus. No wonder things are going south and nothing is moving forward, there is 0 community support at the moment, another nail to the coffin for me that this was the last Asus board, again Gigabyte seems tempting especially with GBT-MatthewH official rep posting BETA bios etc just like good ol' times with elmor, posts like this https://www.overclock.net/forum/28038442-post21.html - remember guys, remember?! That kind of treatment was why we were hyped for our boards and recommended to our friends, we felt special and appreciated. We had direct contact internally and working closely with R&D.


Wow I was going to make a post like that because it reflects my thoughts as well. I will be moving to Gigabyte for my 3000-series motherboard thanks to @GBT-MatthewH being so engaged with the overclock.net and reddit communities. Anyway, let's move on...


----------



## CentroX

Calm down. 7106 wont be the last bios for this board.


----------



## Orgios

Anyone knows anything about pcie4 support on chvi? 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## looncraz

Orgios said:


> Anyone knows anything about pcie4 support on chvi?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


It shows as an option in the BIOS, but I expect this will go away. PCI-e 4.0 WILL cause problems... and they might be hard to detect ones.. I've manually set mine to PCI-e 3.0 to try and work out issues I have in the BIOS - it usually freezes the display (numlock/capslock and ctrl+alt+del still work, so it's not hard frozen), so I'm expecting the attempt to bring PCI-e 4.0 to the board might be the problem.


----------



## magnafides

Does anyone else have the AC version of this motherboard? If so what revision? I just got mine, brand new, and it's only revision 1.00. I'm very skeptical...

Edit: ASUS Support says my unit was manufactured in March 2018 and that I have a 60 month warranty according to serial number? I'm confused, it's supposed to be 3 years according to everything I've seen.


----------



## theantipop91

So I've just installed a R5 3600 in my C6H VI. What is the next step? Do I do all my overclocking in Ryzen Master, or tinker in BIOS? Does anyone have any solid step-by-step guides I can work through. Obviously there seems to be some big issues with this at the moment with the 3000 series, so just want to get a basic overclock for CPU and Ram, without too many hiccups.


----------



## east river

Naeem said:


> please can you post : boost clocks ? max over clock ? temps ? voltages ?


I've done very limited stress testing because I'm very disappointed in the temps when using the bundled cooler.

Since I wasn't overclocking... and felt a bit lazy and didn't want to clean my trusty Hyper 212 EVO... I slapped on the bundled Wraith Prism Cooler since it would get the job done.

It does get the job done in the sense that it keeps it cool enough to prevent a overheating shutdown and can maintain at least its 3.9GHz base clock, but the CPU idles between 45-55C which is higher than I was hoping for. Any stress testing immediately brings it to its 95C limit which is something I'm not comfortable with. The Ryzen 3000 CPUs don't have issues where the reported temps are with a 20C+ offset right?

So I'm gonna replace the cooler and slap on my Hyper 212 Evo and continue testing it from there.


----------



## jamesmca

theantipop91 said:


> So I've just installed a R5 3600 in my C6H VI. What is the next step? Do I do all my overclocking in Ryzen Master, or tinker in BIOS? Does anyone have any solid step-by-step guides I can work through. Obviously there seems to be some big issues with this at the moment with the 3000 series, so just want to get a basic overclock for CPU and Ram, without too many hiccups.


How did you get yours to work? what memory modules do you have??


----------



## theantipop91

jamesmca said:


> How did you get yours to work? what memory modules do you have??


I have these; https://www.kingston.com/dataSheets/HX432C16PB3AK2_16.pdf


----------



## magnafides

AiiGee said:


> I've done very limited stress testing because I'm very disappointed in the temps when using the bundled cooler.
> 
> Since I wasn't overclocking... and felt a bit lazy and didn't want to clean my trusty Hyper 212 EVO... I slapped on the bundled Wraith Prism Cooler since it would get the job done.
> 
> It does get the job done in the sense that it keeps it cool enough to prevent a overheating shutdown and can maintain at least its 3.9GHz base clock, but the CPU idles between 45-55C which is higher than I was hoping for. Any stress testing immediately brings it to its 95C limit which is something I'm not comfortable with. The Ryzen 3000 CPUs don't have issues where the reported temps are with a 20C+ offset right?
> 
> So I'm gonna replace the cooler and slap on my Hyper 212 Evo and continue testing it from there.


There is definitely some weird stuff going on because there are people with water block setups getting high temps as well. Let us know if it helps. I was planning on going with the Prism with some better thermal paste.

Also don't use the pea method for applying the paste.


----------



## voxson5

Best CB15 multicore for me so far - 2185

Auto CPU stuff, still working on tuning memory (edit - I have a 120mm blowing on ram btw)


----------



## dev1ance

Jelly, can't run at your settings to get that low latency at all. GDM is a necessity for me or I get C5.

DDR4-3666 @ 14-15-14 does get me 2181 in Cinebench though.


----------



## enigmatic23

voxson5 said:


> Best CB15 multicore for me so far - 2185
> 
> Auto CPU stuff, still working on tuning memory (edit - I have a 120mm blowing on ram btw)


 Best I could get on 3800X so far. All core OC at 1.37v 4400mhz, CB15 single core at 208. 2118 score below it was with PBO and cores at 4150-4200 during the run.


----------



## voxson5

dev1ance said:


> Jelly, can't run at your settings to get that low latency at all. GDM is a necessity for me or I get C5.
> 
> DDR4-3666 @ 14-15-14 does get me 2181 in Cinebench though.


That is a really good score for CB though! Better than I got at 3666, that's for sure


----------



## voxson5

enigmatic23 said:


> Best I could get on 3800X so far. All core OC at 1.37v 4400mhz, CB15 single core at 208. 2118 score below it was with PBO and cores at 4150-4200 during the run.


204 for me  and I am so jealous of your 4.4 all core lol 

Per HWinfo64, CB15 multi has my all core at 4.112 - 4.142.

I'm currently cooling with an x61 Kraken on silent mode. 
Have CAM, Norton 360 , Samsung magician, afterburner, riva tuner, steam, & onedrive running in the background


----------



## enigmatic23

Running a custom loop with internal 360 and an external MO-RA3 360 LT. At stock the chip will hit 4.55 but temps were at 45 idle and 70s during cinebench run. Will have to remount and check how the thin layer of Kryonaut looks when i clean the loop next week.


----------



## east river

magnafides said:


> There is definitely some weird stuff going on because there are people with water block setups getting high temps as well. Let us know if it helps. I was planning on going with the Prism with some better thermal paste.
> 
> Also don't use the pea method for applying the paste.


Why not? What method should I be using? I used the pea method for the 1700X and the temps were good. With the 3800X I didn't use any method because the Wraith Prism cooler came pre-applied with thermal paste. Also using better thermal paste might drop the temps a bit but I doubt it would help that much... unless if AMD really used really crappy thermal paste.


Do you have any more info or links for people experiencing high temps with their 3800X?


----------



## roco_smith

voxson5 said:


> Best CB15 multicore for me so far - 2185
> 
> Auto CPU stuff, still working on tuning memory (edit - I have a 120mm blowing on ram btw)


Hi were did you get the memory test program


----------



## Fantomasas

Question about decent DR memory for C6H + Zen 2. Planning on going 2x16GB now and another 2x16GB afterward.


Looking at offers, these are within the same price range:
Viper 4 3200mhz/CL16
Ripjaws V 3200mhz/CL16
Crucial Sport LT 3200mhz/CL16
HyperX Fury 3200mhz/CL18



Does it matter which one I take? The Crucial Micron die seems to be good for Zen 2? As long as I can whip them into the stock 3200mhz/CL16 configuration, it is enough for me.


----------



## magnafides

AiiGee said:


> Why not? What method should I be using? I used the pea method for the 1700X and the temps were good.


My understanding is that the 3000 series generates more heat on the edges due to the chiplet placement. I am going to be spreading a very thin layer of paste across the entire die. I'm not a pro or anything but that's just based on what I've read.


----------



## The Sandman

AiiGee said:


> Why not? What method should I be using? I used the pea method for the 1700X and the temps were good. With the 3800X I didn't use any method because the Wraith Prism cooler came pre-applied with thermal paste. Also using better thermal paste might drop the temps a bit but I doubt it would help that much... unless if AMD really used really crappy thermal paste.
> 
> 
> Do you have any more info or links for people experiencing high temps with their 3800X?



Look at the chiplet placement and compare to the 1700x.
Plus there are more cores in a smaller area/s.


VERY interesting read on Asus here https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-amd-cpus/1728758-strictly-technical-matisse-not-really.html

If you haven't read it you're missing a lot of good helpful info.

@*roco_smith* https://www.karhusoftware.com/ramtest/


----------



## voxson5

Just for lol's did 3800/1900, same timings as 3733.

Lower CB because all core is now boosting lower - ~4.112. With multiple back to back CB runs I'm hitting 73.5 C with fans now at 50%

I guess from 3600/1800+, it starts to be the seesaw of resources? Dunno


----------



## KWSW

Just done installing my 3800X and not sure if its just me but the C6H with 7106 bios is throwing alot of voltage into the CPU that I am hitting the 95 temp limit. Than again it could just be me staying in south east asia where is hot. Also getting the 02 0D etc error codes randomly but a quick cmos clear and reload settings and back to normal. Hopefully Asus fixes the bios soon.


----------



## jstar

CentroX said:


> Calm down. 7106 wont be the last bios for this board.


Most likely not but QA should have ensured we don't have people in NO POST situation with CPU they made public announcement is 100% compatible.

It is one thing when BIOS lacks certain feature, or if there is a bug, temporarily annoyance, sure those will be worked and fixed.
But. We have multiple reports people having NO POST. They can't even start or use their system. 

You can keep defending Asus as long as you like but from reputable company like Asus this is unacceptable. Asus: Either commit to AM4 platform as per AMD or ditch it but don't use consumers as betatesters. I as consumer haven't done anything wrong and yet I am the one with non-working system. Logic = ?


----------



## dev1ance

Someone managed to bypass the 07 error in their situation:

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/ccks19/i_did_it_3900x_booted_w_ch6_extreme_all_four/


----------



## jstar

dev1ance said:


> Someone managed to bypass the 07 error in their situation:
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/ccks19/i_did_it_3900x_booted_w_ch6_extreme_all_four/


Good for him and relatively simple fix -- it would work for others 

And this once again proves that C6H with 7106 is able to boot 1.35V voltage MEMs just fine -- even BIOS by default would revert to 1.2V.
That person has this MEM: https://www.corsair.com/ca/en/Categ.../Vengeance-PRO-RGB-Black/p/CMW16GX4M2C3600C18

SPD Voltage 1.2V and tested 1.35V

While I tested my C6H, I tried many RAM slots, even with two different memory, cleared CMOS, sometimes even booted without RAM at all - just so confirm that code changes (and it did) and when I inserted RAM back, stuck with 07. And ryzen 1700 works in every scenario.


----------



## voxson5

I had to power cycle quite a few times, especially after I first installed the 3700x and trying to get memory going. Also found that if it didnt boot up and just error locked, off/on usually sorted it out.

Resetting and quickly powering off while its still going through bios checks is a quick way to get back to defaults without clearing cmos though.


----------



## yswai1986

Just installed 3700x on C6H rev 103.
Boot memory voltage didnt help c5 error code for my case, im using gskill flarex 3200c14.
Alternative workaround for C5 is to boot at 2400, then overclock to 3200 manually.


----------



## pig666eon

jstar said:


> Most likely not but QA should have ensured we don't have people in NO POST situation with CPU they made public announcement is 100% compatible.
> 
> It is one thing when BIOS lacks certain feature, or if there is a bug, temporarily annoyance, sure those will be worked and fixed.
> But. We have multiple reports people having NO POST. They can't even start or use their system.
> 
> You can keep defending Asus as long as you like but from reputable company like Asus this is unacceptable. Asus: Either commit to AM4 platform as per AMD or ditch it but don't use consumers as betatesters. I as consumer haven't done anything wrong and yet I am the one with non-working system. Logic = ?


sorry do you mean no post or no boot? i have a chip on the way only seeing these issues now


----------



## poporange630

yswai1986 said:


> Just installed 3700x on C6H rev 103.
> Boot memory voltage didnt help c5 error code for my case, im using gskill flarex 3200c14.
> Alternative workaround for C5 is to boot at 2400, then overclock to 3200 manually.


Doesn't work for me either.
I'm also using flarex 3200c14.
Are you using 2 Sticks or 4?
I've heard that the Vboot trick only works with 2 Stick. I'm using 4.


----------



## poporange630

pig666eon said:


> sorry do you mean no post or no boot? i have a chip on the way only seeing these issues now


He probably means no POST, as people are facing C5 and 07 errors. Workarounds are being discussed and helped some people though, see last few pages to get a clue.


----------



## yswai1986

poporange630 said:


> Doesn't work for me either.
> I'm also using flarex 3200c14.
> Are you using 2 Sticks or 4?
> I've heard that the Vboot trick only works with 2 Stick. I'm using 4.


I'm using 2 sticks atm, will try another two sticks later on.


----------



## macawmatt

*macawmatt*



poporange630 said:


> Doesn't work for me either.
> I'm also using flarex 3200c14.
> Are you using 2 Sticks or 4?
> I've heard that the Vboot trick only works with 2 Stick. I'm using 4.


I'm using 4 sticks of Crucial and knock on wood, other then manual setting of memory speeds it didn't like and throwing a c5, its booted every time. I did the DRAM boot voltage adjustment.


----------



## yswai1986

poporange630 said:


> Doesn't work for me either.
> I'm also using flarex 3200c14.
> Are you using 2 Sticks or 4?
> I've heard that the Vboot trick only works with 2 Stick. I'm using 4.


youre right, 4 sticks still hits c5 error code. i guess i'll just dont shut it down, luciky reset bios switch is easily accessible.


----------



## TwoBeers

Hi there, I'm also in the 3700X owners club now with the C6H.

Works pretty well. RAM is G-Skill Ripjaws V 3200CL14 (Samsung B-Die) at 3600-16-16-16-16-32-48 and IF at 1800MHZ at 1.35V. Don't forget to put the boot voltage up (1.4V+) and GDM on.

Also I have Vcore and SoC at "auto". Sometimes the core volts go up to 1.5V, but this is totally ok, as explained by Robert here:
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cbls9g/the_final_word_on_idle_voltages_for_3rd_gen_ryzen/


----------



## Pilotasso

Is PBO active on the CH6 with Ryzen 3000?


----------



## dlbsyst

I have a question for you guys. Which BIOS do you think offers the best overall performance for a first gen Ryzen 1700X and 32GB of G Skill Flair X B-die RAM? Thanks.


----------



## Jesso2k

Hey I got my 3900x running with my CH6 Extreme last night, here were my issues and solutions...

After flashing bios 7106 and swapping CPU's I run into my first error:

**Q-Code 07**- The motherboard won't boot to bios, nothing on the screen appears, no power to keyboard.

Reflashing bios with flashback didn't work, leaving the CMOS battery out for 4 hours did nothing (had to pull away for a prior engagement which killed me).

**The fix**- Take out all of the Ram modules except the one in the 2nd Dimm slot. I booted into windows then immediately restarted into bios to tinker.

From bios, voltage settings all seemed normal, nothing like the Jayz2Cents x570 Hero vid that showed everything way over-volted. So I went ahead and applied a negative voltage offset of .075, set the one ram to it's 3600 MHz D.O.C.P setting, it's voltage to 1.4 and it's boot voltage to 1.4. Flck timing to 1800 MHz and left everything else. Booted fine. 

Now to add the ram and the **2nd problem**... After powering off the PC and switching off from the PSU I installed the 2nd ram stick into Dimm #4. Powered on to find **Q-Code C5**. Reading online I see a lot of recommendations to clear CMOS or re-flash the bios. No, **the fix** for now until the bios is updated is to hit the reset button on the motherboard itself, it once took me 5 times and on 4 occasions took me once but the board will cycle out of it. Hitting the power button on the case wasn't helping so it is a pain to access the mobo button, atleast for me with a tempered glass panel w/ 4 screws. My solution has been repeatable and I will be making sure the CPU doesn't have it's power cut in the interim, barring a crash.

So I just plugged in the other two sticks from there and mashed the reset button.

Now everything's working fine, running Cinebench R20 gives me a score over 7020 each time (remember no performance enhancer or pbo applied yet) with a max temp of 76C (fans didn't ramp up though, issues with icue profile I need to fix). During the run the all-core clock fell to 4025 but it's been settling in around 4325MHz otherwise. I see the max boost clock has hit 4575 on a couple of cores tonight.

Finally with icue, I don't have the voltage issues that were reported today, voltage at idle is pretty low when looking at cpu-z, having icue in the background isn't changing that. I lost the sensor of the cpu temp in icue however. My profile were set to react to the cpu temp and that option in the profile drop-down is just gone now, so fans are dead silent at a low rpm while my temps are still fine for now, I'd like to have it fixed soon just to keep cpu temps down further anyways.


----------



## haszek

No issues with 3900X and 4 sticks. I had some errors C5 but those were just due to not acceptable and failed OC. I set DRAM VBoot (in two places in BIOS, not sure if that makes any difference but worth a try for some), 3200 CL14 (samsung e-die)


----------



## TheRic89

I just ordered a 3900X and have C6H, is C6H and 3rd gen Ryzen in a currently usable state?


----------



## R71800XSS

*Problem with UEFI BIOS 7106 for CH6 Hero*

After update to 7106 Bios, I can't use mouse in BIOS and startup doesn't recognize DEL/F2 input to get into BIOS using a Corsair keyboard. Any solutions?


----------



## jstar

Inspired by @Jesso2k and his ability to get system working, I started troubleshooting for third day in a row (yes I won't give up easily). Still stuck with 07, regardless of what I do, todays testing included:

* removing CMOS battery for 3-4 hours (yes power cable disconnected)
* flashbacking bios twice, using different USB sticks
* testing with Corsair/FlareX mem, in different slot
* tried to boot only with 4pin and 8pin CPU power (I have had both connected), there was error when there was insufficient power
* tried t boot without any sata power cables, just required atx24 + 8/4pin CPU
* about 1 millon times cleared cmos, reset while PC was on, tried retry, LN2 mode on/off, etc 

Otherwise stuck with 07. What is strange is that once I turn on the system, CPU fans spin for 1-2sec and then they stop, while codes are still changing/rotating (aka POST in progress), and eventually after ~5sec it will end up on 07.

When I did BIOS flashback, the very first power on had d0 (or 0d), but after resetting it got stuck in 07. But even not looking at the codes, I can immediately know it isn't going to work as CPU fans spin only 1-2sec and then stop.

Usual suspects when this happens is bad ram, bad PSU, shortcircuit somewhere, etc but I have had this issue just with Ryzen 3rd gen. Before 3700X I bought Ryzen 3600 but it had the same issue....

Also tried without USB front panel etc.

And once again, immediately when I put ryzen 1700 back, no issues, boots first time and just tells me to go BIOS to recover settings. So not bad ram or bad PSU. Damn nasty incompatibility and 
I. am. puzzled. I hope to see beta bios quickly to resolve this issue... very strange that for some it works, even with FlareX and rev 103 board.


----------



## jstar

R71800XSS said:


> After update to 7106 Bios, I can't use mouse in BIOS and startup doesn't recognize DEL/F2 input to get into BIOS using a Corsair keyboard. Any solutions?


Known bug with corsair, use alternative keyboard


----------



## HeroofTime

Not to sound so negative, but ASUS appears to have botched BIOS support for their motherboards yet again. Does anyone know what the support looks like coming from other vendors and their motherboards?


----------



## BulletSponge

7106, keyboard bug aside, has been great for me. Finally after 2 years the rig no longer freezes and becomes unresponsive at the first boot.


----------



## ninjagordy

*ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO 7106 bios R5 3600 BSOD*

Hey guys, 

I'm getting constant random BSOD'S with the latest bios and my new R5 3600. i /run G-Skill Ripjaw V 3200mhz (2 x 8gb) but everything is set to bios default.
had zero issues with my R5 2600. 

Any ideas , or have i missed something i need to do in bios??

cheers

Gordy!


----------



## jamesmca

R71800XSS said:


> After update to 7106 Bios, I can't use mouse in BIOS and startup doesn't recognize DEL/F2 input to get into BIOS using a Corsair keyboard. Any solutions?


known issue, but try plugging keyboard directly into the top most usb slots.


----------



## iNeri

ninjagordy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting constant random BSOD'S with the latest bios and my new R5 3600. i /run G-Skill Ripjaw V 3200mhz (2 x 8gb) but everything is set to bios default.
> 
> had zero issues with my R5 2600.
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas , or have i missed something i need to do in bios??
> 
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Gordy!


Check out x370 taichi thread. We have that problem too with nvidia gpu.

It seem that pci4 implementation its creating inestability issues over pcei (nvme and gpu) devices.

This makes all the board to genetare a lot of WHEA errors over windows event viewer and then to whea_uncorrectable_error bsod. 

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jesso2k

jstar said:


> Inspired by @Jesso2k and his ability to get system working, I started troubleshooting for third day in a row (yes I won't give up easily). Still stuck with 07, regardless of what I do, todays testing included:
> 
> * removing CMOS battery for 3-4 hours (yes power cable disconnected)
> * flashbacking bios twice, using different USB sticks
> * testing with Corsair/FlareX mem, in different slot
> * tried to boot only with 4pin and 8pin CPU power (I have had both connected), there was error when there was insufficient power
> * tried t boot without any sata power cables, just required atx24 + 8/4pin CPU
> * about 1 millon times cleared cmos, reset while PC was on, tried retry, LN2 mode on/off, etc
> 
> Otherwise stuck with 07. What is strange is that once I turn on the system, CPU fans spin for 1-2sec and then they stop, while codes are still changing/rotating (aka POST in progress), and eventually after ~5sec it will end up on 07.
> 
> When I did BIOS flashback, the very first power on had d0 (or 0d), but after resetting it got stuck in 07. But even not looking at the codes, I can immediately know it isn't going to work as CPU fans spin only 1-2sec and then stop.
> 
> Usual suspects when this happens is bad ram, bad PSU, shortcircuit somewhere, etc but I have had this issue just with Ryzen 3rd gen. Before 3700X I bought Ryzen 3600 but it had the same issue....
> 
> Also tried without USB front panel etc.
> 
> And once again, immediately when I put ryzen 1700 back, no issues, boots first time and just tells me to go BIOS to recover settings. So not bad ram or bad PSU. Damn nasty incompatibility and
> I. am. puzzled. I hope to see beta bios quickly to resolve this issue... very strange that for some it works, even with FlareX and rev 103 board.


I'm sorry to hear that. For 07 nothing worked until I yanked all of the Ram out and only put 1 stick into dimm slot #2. If that doesn't get it through its memory test I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

jstar said:


> Just spent roughly about 3 hours trying to get C6H and Ryzen 3700X working. No go.
> 
> List of some actions what I tried:
> 
> With Ryzen 1700, working CPU:
> 
> "Updated" bios to 7003 via USB Flashback and from there used ezFlash 3 to update to latest 7106.
> Loaded defaults and set DRAM voltage and DRAM boot voltage manually to 1.2.
> Unplugged power for 5min, booted to BIOS and ensured settings are stored.
> Turned off system and swapped Ryzen 3700X.
> 
> Error code was 22 if I recall correctly, did CMOS reset, had 07. Tried safe boot, cleared cmos, flashback to 7003, updated back to 7106, cleared CMOS, tried safe boot, etc etc. No go.
> 
> I had AMD Flare X on recommended DIMM A2 and B2 slot. I then removed B2 slot so I had single on A2 which is recommended.
> After booting, I had very first time C5 and I was close. Others have resolved this by clearing CMOS... and nope, didn't help. Soon after trying with clear cmos/cold boot/safe boot, I couldn't get C5 anymore but back to 07.
> 
> Then I tried clearing CMOS, turned off system, swapped to single DIMM to various slots, most often error was 07, also I saw 0d.
> 
> One time system even had single "7", but still no POST.
> 
> Disappointed and confused, I don't get why some people haven't had 0 issues by changing 3rd Ryzen and some of us can't get it to work.
> 
> Codes indeed refer to memory but I've seen C6H and AMD Flare X configs with latest BIOS.
> 
> I am >< close buying Aorus Master and waving goodbye to Asus  Radio silence and no updates and just wasted 3 hours.


I too am considering getting the Aorus Master.


----------



## magnafides

Tonight is the moment of truth for me, the first time that I have all of the components and can start the build. Since I'm reusing the case/PSU, once I start I'm pretty much committed until I get it working. I could still return the C6H as I bought it new (though the retailer is known for making it an absolute PITA). Do I take the chance or buy a different motherboard? X470 Pro Carbon, maybe? I'm lost at this point.


----------



## jamesmca

magnafides said:


> Tonight is the moment of truth for me, the first time that I have all of the components and can start the build. Since I'm reusing the case/PSU, once I start I'm pretty much committed until I get it working. I could still return the C6H as I bought it new (though the retailer is known for making it an absolute PITA). Do I take the chance or buy a different motherboard? X470 Pro Carbon, maybe? I'm lost at this point.


I have heard thats a great board, if you get it let us know if it works. I can wait a bit for asus to drop a new bios. Wish they were more vocal about when, but I would assume in the next 2 weeks or so. The C6H is a great mobo I dont plan on leaving it anytime soon.


----------



## BUFUMAN

jamesmca said:


> I have heard thats a great board, if you get it let us know if it works. I can wait a bit for asus to drop a new bios. Wish they were more vocal about when, but I would assume in the next 2 weeks or so. The C6H is a great mobo I dont plan on leaving it anytime soon.


Return it.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mvmiller12

Recently upgraded my BIOS to the 7106 (see sig) and I noticed that the CPU negative offset voltage is now INCREASING my CPU voltage as monitored by Ryzen Master. To get the voltage offset to work (and keep my voltages out of staying in the 1.5v region) I had to enter a POSITIVE offset of 0.05. Now my voltages are hovering around 1.39 at idle.


----------



## jamesmca

mvmiller12 said:


> Recently upgraded my BIOS to the 7106 (see sig) and I noticed that the CPU negative offset voltage is now INCREASING my CPU voltage as monitored by Ryzen Master. To get the voltage offset to work (and keep my voltages out of staying in the 1.5v region) I had to enter a POSITIVE offset of 0.05. Now my voltages are hovering around 1.39 at idle.


Good find! I thought something was up with my voltages!


----------



## amin12345

Hello, does the 3900x work on this motherboard? I want to get one but its not listed in the CPU support list.


----------



## mvmiller12

R71800XSS said:


> After update to 7106 Bios, I can't use mouse in BIOS and startup doesn't recognize DEL/F2 input to get into BIOS using a Corsair keyboard. Any solutions?


I have an older K70 RGB that has the slider switch on the back that allows you to pick polling speed or "BIOS" mode. "BIOS" Mode allows the keyboard to work with the newest UEFI (7106) without issue. 

If you have this switch, "BIOS" mode is the far left position with the keyboard facing you with the switch in the back. You will know when you are in it because the scroll lock light will start blinking.


----------



## roco_smith

Jesso2k said:


> Hey I got my 3900x running with my CH6 Extreme last night, here were my issues and solutions...
> 
> After flashing bios 7106 and swapping CPU's I run into my first error:
> 
> **Q-Code 07**- The motherboard won't boot to bios, nothing on the screen appears, no power to keyboard.
> 
> Reflashing bios with flashback didn't work, leaving the CMOS battery out for 4 hours did nothing (had to pull away for a prior engagement which killed me).
> 
> **The fix**- Take out all of the Ram modules except the one in the 2nd Dimm slot. I booted into windows then immediately restarted into bios to tinker.
> 
> From bios, voltage settings all seemed normal, nothing like the Jayz2Cents x570 Hero vid that showed everything way over-volted. So I went ahead and applied a negative voltage offset of .075, set the one ram to it's 3600 MHz D.O.C.P setting, it's voltage to 1.4 and it's boot voltage to 1.4. Flck timing to 1800 MHz and left everything else. Booted fine.
> 
> Now to add the ram and the **2nd problem**... After powering off the PC and switching off from the PSU I installed the 2nd ram stick into Dimm #4. Powered on to find **Q-Code C5**. Reading online I see a lot of recommendations to clear CMOS or re-flash the bios. No, **the fix** for now until the bios is updated is to hit the reset button on the motherboard itself, it once took me 5 times and on 4 occasions took me once but the board will cycle out of it. Hitting the power button on the case wasn't helping so it is a pain to access the mobo button, atleast for me with a tempered glass panel w/ 4 screws. My solution has been repeatable and I will be making sure the CPU doesn't have it's power cut in the interim, barring a crash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I just plugged in the other two sticks from there and mashed the reset button.
> 
> Now everything's working fine, running Cinebench R20 gives me a score over 7020 each time (remember no performance enhancer or pbo applied yet) with a max temp of 76C (fans didn't ramp up though, issues with icue profile I need to fix). During the run the all-core clock fell to 4025 but it's been settling in around 4325MHz otherwise. I see the max boost clock has hit 4575 on a couple of cores tonight.
> 
> Finally with icue, I don't have the voltage issues that were reported today, voltage at idle is pretty low when looking at cpu-z, having icue in the background isn't changing that. I lost the sensor of the cpu temp in icue however. My profile were set to react to the cpu temp and that option in the profile drop-down is just gone now, so fans are dead silent at a low rpm while my temps are still fine for now, I'd like to have it fixed soon just to keep cpu temps down further anyways.


Whaoo and just whaoo , you made my day bro I almost pull the trigger and buy a Aorus Master X570 motherboard to avoid any issued and headache of unknown if my CH6E is gonna work with Ryzen 3900X.Reading your post make me very happy that I still continue to use my CH6E. The main problem right now for me there is no 3900X anywhere to buy at MSRP price


----------



## mvmiller12

amin12345 said:


> Hello, does the 3900x work on this motherboard? I want to get one but its not listed in the CPU support list.


Some people in this forum have gotten it to work without issue, others have not. YMMV.


----------



## Takla

ninjagordy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm getting constant random BSOD'S with the latest bios and my new R5 3600. i /run G-Skill Ripjaw V 3200mhz (2 x 8gb) but everything is set to bios default.
> had zero issues with my R5 2600.
> 
> Any ideas , or have i missed something i need to do in bios??
> 
> cheers
> 
> Gordy!


Set the PCI-E speed to 3.0 as it has been set to 4.0 with the latest bios which is not really officially supported


----------



## bavarianblessed

magnafides said:


> Tonight is the moment of truth for me, the first time that I have all of the components and can start the build. Since I'm reusing the case/PSU, once I start I'm pretty much committed until I get it working. I could still return the C6H as I bought it new (though the retailer is known for making it an absolute PITA). Do I take the chance or buy a different motherboard? X470 Pro Carbon, maybe? I'm lost at this point.



The X470 and B450 Pro Carbon are apparently great boards for Ryzen 3000. Also they have stout enough VRM sections for even the 3900X according to buildzoid.


----------



## WinnieBlue

*Q-code 07 using 3900x*

Hi all, I'm going to add my voice to the 07 q-code error for the 3900x in the hope we can find a solution.
I use this PC for streaming/video editing/light content creation. 
It is a hardline CPU+GPU water-loop so swapping chips back and forth is a real pain.

RAM: 4 x 8GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 16-18-18-36
Old CPU: 1800x
New CPU: 3900x
GPU: ASUS Strix GTX 1080ti OC
BIOS 7106
> Unsure what revision my C6H is.

1. 1st boot worked flawlessly, was able to see voltages, clocks, and temps. Activated D.O.C.P . Checked out PBO settings. Booted to Windows.
2. Checked CPU-Z and saw boost clocks to 4.65GHz, was quite happy. Decided to reboot to fix fan profiles.
3. Q-code 0d. Reboot > q-code 07.
4. Redownload and BIOS Flash to 7106. Boot cycles but lands on 07.
5. Clear CMOS multiple times. Boot cycles and lands on 07. On occasion lands on 0d or some other random codes that are not listed in the manual (??)
6. BIOS Flashback to 7003. Lands on 07.
7. BIOS Flashback to 7106. Take out all memory and try one stick at a time on each slot. Code 07 no matter which slot used.
8. Tried other sticks of memory from the Vengeance LPX kit. No joy.
9. Tried G.Skill FORTIS F4-2400C15D-16GFT 16GB Kit (8Gx2) 2400 from my partner's PC, using one and two sticks. Code 07.
10. Took out CMOS Battery and plug, power cycled, left for 1 hour. Boots to BIOS (!!!)
11. Changed DRAM voltage to 1.35V, leaving everything else on default. Reboot to code 07.
12. Gave up and went back to 1800x. Booted flawlessly.
13. Reverted to BIOS 6903 as I get the mouse bug in 7106 and need to use the mouse to adjust Q-Fan speeds for my fans and water pump.
14. Tested the 3900x on my partner's board Gigabyte AORUS B450 Elite with latest BIOS. Booted and recognised the 3900x without a problem but could not find the boot SSD for some reason. I suspect it is because she's using a SATA M.2 drive in the only SATA-compatible M.2 slot and the IO controller in the 3900x is expecting there to be an NVMe drive instead? I don't have another SATA based drive to test it at the moment and I can't take over her PC. But at least I know the 3900x works.

If there's anything this community can suggest I'm all ears. Currently, I'm holding onto the 3900x and can go one of three routes here:
1. Return it if the store allows.
2. Wait to see if ASUS gets their **** together and supports the 3900x on the C6H officially....
2. Buy a compatible X470 or X570 board. I wish to avoid spending more money but god damn it...

Cheers.


----------



## jstar

WinnieBlue said:


> Hi all, I'm going to add my voice to the 07 q-code error for the 3900x in the hope we can find a solution.
> I use this PC for streaming/video editing/light content creation.


"Welcome" to the club... :|



WinnieBlue said:


> > Unsure what revision my C6H is.


This is seen below Crosshair text, near 2nd PCI-e x16/x8 slot.




WinnieBlue said:


> 5. Clear CMOS multiple times. Boot cycles and lands on 07. On occasion lands on 0d or some other random codes that are not listed in the manual (??)


The codes are not up-to date, manual is from March 2017 and since that BIOS has had multiple versions and codes have been changed. As per history and forum posts, we are at this point assuming 07 is related to DRAM training, but only the coders know, maybe 07 is completely different for latest BIOS. If vendors would follow standards, we wouldn't have this problem.




WinnieBlue said:


> 10. Took out CMOS Battery and plug, power cycled, left for 1 hour. Boots to BIOS (!!!)


There were some hope, I feel what you felt at this point, specifically after you mentioned it is pain to swap chips etc...




WinnieBlue said:


> If there's anything this community can suggest I'm all ears. Currently, I'm holding onto the 3900x and can go one of three routes here:
> 1. Return it if the store allows.
> 2. Wait to see if ASUS gets their **** together and supports the 3900x on the C6H officially....
> 2. Buy a compatible X470 or X570 board. I wish to avoid spending more money but god damn it...


I think from troubleshooting point of view we have tested and done everything, troubleshooting is not logical at this point. I think Asus has just tested board with very limited sample with 3rd gen Ryzen and as we can see here as well, it works for some but when more people start to install, problems arise. Asus support was not aware of these kind of issues but it is now documented and being escalated internally.


To comment your options:
1. CPU is fine, no need to return, I decided to upgrade as there is at least +35% uplift to performance from 1st gen what I had
2. This will happen at some day but no ETA, might be week(s), specifically when their support were not aware of this issue so it was not known and already being worked, e.g. no BETA bios available
3. One option what I am considering as well, X570 is a bit expensive and don't like the fan (not due noise but I know it is which breaks first). X470 high-end could be good, e.g. Asrock Taichi Ultimate X470


----------



## voxson5

If you can get back into bios with the 3900x, does setting ram voltage + setting dram boot voltage help?

Something like 1.4v for each? But don't worry about the memory frequency


----------



## jstar

voxson5 said:


> If you can get back into bios with the 3900x, does setting ram voltage + setting dram boot voltage help?
> 
> Something like 1.4v for each? But don't worry about the memory frequency


Why do we continue suggesting this for error 07? Who has confirmed 100% that 07 is related to DRAM training? Are we assuming this is 100% true as per random Asus Rep on ROG forums once has mentioned 07 is related to DRAM training? How do we know 07 is not something else in latest BIOS?

It is not about DRAM Voltage or speed, that myth I have busted already (and wasted time, gas and money to buy RAM I don't need).

When you clear CMOS, it changes MEM 1.2V and speed to 2400MHz. With 1st gen Ryzen, system works 100% fine with certified FlareX and Corsair, using 1.2V.
There is no reason why system fails with RAM after clearing CMOS, my certified 1.35V even works with 1.2V!.
Also this is not logical because CPU fans spin 1sec and then they stop, if this would be about DRAM training, why CPU fans are stopped?


----------



## diaaablo

It is real bummer for me, that 3900X is not officially supported. Hope that ASUS will add it in next rev. of BIOS :/


----------



## theantipop91

Just an update with my Ryzen 5 3600 and Crosshair VI Hero.
So - after some hit and miss, it booted and worked well. I have my memory @ 3200 18-18-19-36-56. I have attempted to tighten timings, sometimes it boots and seems stable - run benchmarks stable. Do an ordinary restart at night, go to boot it the next day and nothing. I attempt to Clear CMOS, no change. I have to reflash 7106 bios for it to boot. That's happened twice now.
I've subsequently left fairly loose timings to get to 3200, and just enabled PBO via Bios. Fingers crossed that is stable enough until the next BIOS update. The PBO through the BIOS limits my 3600 @ 4.15ghz, whereas Ryzen master pushes it to 4.2ghz. So still need to see what's happening there. Manual overclocking in BIOS doesn't seem to change anything, my PC still boots identifying the 3600 as 3.6ghz, rather than my manual overclock. Also changed all my PCIe to 3.0, rather than Auto. The Crosshair VI Hero has the option for PCIe 4.0, so that may have led to some issues?

Will post again if I need to do the reflash bios trick again - and maybe what caused it...


----------



## finalheaven

WinnieBlue said:


> 13. Reverted to BIOS 6903 as I get the mouse bug in 7106 and need to use the mouse to adjust Q-Fan speeds for my fans and water pump.


FYI, you should probably try to make 7106 work like others have here. As for Q-Fan, there is a way to set it all via keyboard (instead of mouse). I believe the option is located under "monitor" in the bios. Forgot where exactly, but its there so that you can set everything via keyboard. I had the same issue with Q-Fans but found the manual option. 

GL with the 3900x. I am sure Asus is working on the bios but they're probably prioritizing x570.


----------



## MrXL

double


----------



## MrXL

R71800XSS said:


> After update to 7106 Bios, I can't use mouse in BIOS and startup doesn't recognize DEL/F2 input to get into BIOS using a Corsair keyboard. Any solutions?


Had the same issue. Very difficult to get into bios. Accidentally with clearing cmos etc it did work.


What helped me most I think was put the bios switch on the side of the corsair keyboard from 1 to the opposite side which is 8 I believe.



When you're done in the bios and back in windows you can put it back to 1 again.


----------



## BUFUMAN

wow i read almost, only problems with new CPU. 
This is not customer satisfaction its far away from it. Nobody is talking about the speed of that cpu and flawless Deflaut boot @ Setup defaults.

i never experienced something like this in my "Hardware-life".
I am glad for that expirence, now i think 10 times before i buy a product with AMD enviroment
Sad @ AMD (Asus)


----------



## TwoBeers

Pilotasso said:


> Is PBO active on the CH6 with Ryzen 3000?


Not by default, but you can activate it in the BIOS under AMD CBS or via Ryzen Master.



BUFUMAN said:


> wow i read almost, only problems with new CPU.


Not everyone, I don't have any problems whatsoever, the opposite, the CPU is great, really fast and repsonsive and I can even OC the RAM further (3600 instead of 3200).


----------



## WinnieBlue

I appreciate the replies to my post regarding q-code 07. 
It seems I'll have to wait for now and hope that further BIOS updates can fix these issues. Best of luck to those others I've seen in this forum who are experiencing the same problem.
I'll be sticking to my 1800x and watching here closely for any fixes. 
As a quick addition to my issue, I opened a support ticket with Asus a few days ago but have heard nothing back. I simply stated the issues I am having and asked for clarification on 07.



BUFUMAN said:


> I am glad for that expirence, now i think 10 times before i buy a product with AMD enviroment
> Sad @ AMD (Asus)


It's very much an Asus issue rather than AMD's. The microcode works and true to AMD's word, the entire AM4 platform is "compatible" with the Zen 2 chips. I've seen lowly A320 and low-end B350 boards work with the new R7 chips, even Science Studio got a 3900x working on ASRock A320. There was also an interview done with a few AMD engineers who worked on the backward compatibility and said what a nightmare and amount of work it was to get done, but they are so proud they did it. It is falling upon the mobo distributors to support their older boards with the new code, and in my own case I know the CPU "works" on the C6H as I have booted to Windows once and seen the BIOS screen a few times. The rubbish support for this high-end board is what is dissapointing me right now and I wish I went with MSI or Gigabyte at this stage. I've been referring to this forum for years and am finally adding my voice due to how many times a simple memory overclock or BIOS update has wrecked my system. I won't rant more here.


----------



## WinnieBlue

Edit: Double posted for some reason.


----------



## Atlan1980

the limit of my fabric Interface:

32GB (4x8GB b-die), DDR4-3838 / 1919MHz Fabric, 101BClk (0.2MHz more crashes).


----------



## BUFUMAN

WinnieBlue said:


> I appreciate the replies to my post regarding q-code 07.
> 
> It seems I'll have to wait for now and hope that further BIOS updates can fix these issues. Best of luck to those others I've seen in this forum who are experiencing the same problem.
> 
> I'll be sticking to my 1800x and watching here closely for any fixes.
> 
> As a quick addition to my issue, I opened a support ticket with Asus a few days ago but have heard nothing back. I simply stated the issues I am having and asked for clarification on 07.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's very much an Asus issue rather than AMD's. The microcode works and true to AMD's word, the entire AM4 platform is "compatible" with the Zen 2 chips. I've seen lowly A320 and low-end B350 boards work with the new R7 chips, even Science Studio got a 3900x working on ASRock A320. There was also an interview done with a few AMD engineers who worked on the backward compatibility and said what a nightmare and amount of work it was to get done, but they are so proud they did it. It is falling upon the mobo distributors to support their older boards with the new code, and in my own case I know the CPU "works" on the C6H as I have booted to Windows once and seen the BIOS screen a few times. The rubbish support for this high-end board is what is dissapointing me right now and I wish I went with MSI or Gigabyte at this stage. I've been referring to this forum for years and am finally adding my voice due to how many times a simple memory overclock or BIOS update has wrecked my system. I won't rant more here.



Yeah we had the same situation at release with this Board. With UEFi 7003 the board works finally stable. The only think what matters for me are the promise's by AMD. Looks like they can't hold it. AMD could communicate with all the manufacturer to test all the boards with ryzen 3xxx it's not that hard.
And push the manufacturer to release good uefi. But they don't do it and just point to them...

Bad reputation is now the situation...

And just think about the price you pay for a new x570 and you get a beta product.

The good thing is now intel has to do something, and i will buy a Intel CPU again. Less problems to solve.



Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Miiksu

Atlan1980 said:


> the limit of my fabric Interface:
> 
> 32GB (4x8GB b-die), DDR4-3838 / 1919MHz Fabric, 101BClk (0.2MHz more crashes).


Did u do any stability test?


----------



## Atlan1980

Only Karhu 10000%. You can See it in one of the pictures.

Gesendet von meinem STF-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Miiksu

Atlan1980 said:


> Only Karhu 10000%. You can See it in one of the pictures.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem STF-L09 mit Tapatalk


Can't access to ur pics. I tried also edge. It may be because I'm on vpn. Seems bretty stable, then.


----------



## Brko

BUFUMAN said:


> wow i read almost, only problems with new CPU.
> This is not customer satisfaction its far away from it. Nobody is talking about the speed of that cpu and flawless Deflaut boot @ Setup defaults.
> 
> i never experienced something like this in my "Hardware-life".
> I am glad for that expirence, now i think 10 times before i buy a product with AMD enviroment
> Sad @ AMD (Asus)


Asus needs first to sell X570 board. Then they will put a 5% efforts more on 2+ years old boards. This is 0% AMDs fault here. Only greedy Asus.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## magnafides

Brko said:


> Asus needs first to sell X570 board. Then they will put a 5% efforts more on 2+ years old boards. This is 0% AMDs fault here. Only greedy Asus.


Asus seems to be handling it the worst, but I have to give some blame to AMD here as well. Every manufacturer is having issues with Zen2 to some degree.


----------



## macawmatt

Its just odd how someone can drop in a chip and it works and the next guy can't.


----------



## magnafides

macawmatt said:


> Its just odd how someone can drop in a chip and it works and the next guy can't.


Is yours still running well? Same chip and RAM as you (only 16gb though).


----------



## macawmatt

magnafides said:


> Is yours still running well? Same chip and RAM as you (only 16gb though).


It is. The first boot had me concerned, but it must of just been the memory training but it went right to the BIOS without me having to do anything to it. I have gotten c5's once I started messing with my memory timings (not going well there yet, max of 3200) but a Clear CMOS, long boot like my first one, and its back in BIOS and reloading my last known good settings.

First boot I did set the VBoot to 1.35, but haven't changed anything else other then memory settings.


----------



## Pilotasso

magnafides said:


> Asus seems to be handling it the worst, but I have to give some blame to AMD here as well. Every manufacturer is having issues with Zen2 to some degree.


If ASUS falls behind in providing a working X370 BIOS for my new 3900X compared to what other brands are doing, then Gigabyte will have another costumer on their camp. Their boards are overall better and more balanced in features in this gen.


----------



## SirMacke

No solution to C5 in sight?
No, cranking the bootV does not help in my case.
This board has been a mess since day one.


----------



## JeyD02

Just finally installed my ryzen 3900x on C6HWifi.

*No c5 error by putting boot ram dvolt to 1.375
*no c7 or q7 error, boots normally to windows.
* no issues at all
* oc'd my 4x8gb rams to 3600mhz-16-16-16-16-36
* ^ ran stability and stressed those ram. Stable at 1.38 dram volt.
* 7110 in cenabench 20r
* According to hwinfo cpu boost to 4.625 for a peak (quick instance) but sustained peak when testing is lower.
*by looking at ryzen master when all cores working (stressed) vcore sits around 1.325-1.35 which is desirable for me.

Only things I have noticed, this board doesn't seem to provide 200-255A+ vrm power current to cpu which would make it boost more. It's sitting at ~140A. Also, some of my monitoring software doesn't seem to read cpu Temps at all. This affect my CAM software which makes my AiO cooler to perform based of cpu temp. Had to manually set fan speed and pump speed to high to lower cpu temp.


----------



## Nizzen

Pilotasso said:


> If ASUS falls behind in providing a working X370 BIOS for my new 3900X compared to what other brands are doing, then Gigabyte will have another costumer on their camp. Their boards are overall better and more balanced in features in this gen.


https://hosting.photobucket.com/ima...riginal.png?width=1920&height=1080&fit=bounds

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?296809-3900x-4-4-1-375-x370-Board


----------



## Pilotasso

I know ASUS has a BIOS for Ryzen 3000. It's just full of bugs. I hate jumping on this thinking it's a gamble plonking a 3900X on it.


----------



## porschedrifter

HERE WE GO AGAIN



Asus seriously, ***. Fan issues are back in the 
7106 bios for CH6.


Just rendered video to my cpu hitting 75c and climbing no fans going, shut it down before it kept going. Thanks for your expert quality control bios team.


----------



## Ashura

BUFUMAN said:


> Yeah we had the same situation at release with this Board. With UEFi 7003 the board works finally stable. The only think what matters for me are the promise's by AMD. Looks like they can't hold it. AMD could communicate with all the manufacturer to test all the boards with ryzen 3xxx it's not that hard.
> And push the manufacturer to release good uefi. But they don't do it and just point to them...
> 
> Bad reputation is now the situation...
> 
> And just think about the price you pay for a new x570 and you get a beta product.
> 
> The good thing is now intel has to do something, and i will buy a Intel CPU again. Less problems to solve.
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Sorry If I'm missing something, but isn't he having problems with an x370 board? x370 is not officially supported for zen 2, right?


----------



## macawmatt

What I understood was the board partners could support X370, but didn't seem like mandatory from AMD. X470 boards seem to be required to be updated for Zen 2, thats just my take on it.

For the comment on fans. I have all four of my case fans wired to the radiator fan headers in the top right corner of the C6E, and the two fans on my cooler to the CPU and CPU_OPT headers. Not sure which fan it is, but some of them definitely ramp up during Cinebench runs. Only every peaked into the 80C for a second or two during those runs, usually stays in the mid-upper 70s.


----------



## jstar

Ashura said:


> Sorry If I'm missing something, but isn't he having problems with an x370 board? x370 is not officially supported for zen 2, right?



X370 is very much supported by AMD and Asus, the reason why many users vouch for AM4 is specifically compatibility and promise from AMD to support. When Ryzen 1st gen was released, this was widely discussed.

Here is one quote, "AMD Confirms AM4 Socket Will Support Future Ryzen Processors Through 2020", source: https://hothardware.com/news/amd-confirms-am4-socket-support-future-ryzen-processors-2020


> In a video posted to Facebook, James Prior, Senior Product Manage for AMD's Client Computing Group for Desktop CPUs, sits down for a chat with OverclockersUK. During the question and answer session, Prior talked about the future of AMD's Zen architecture, noting that Ryzen 2 will use the same AM4 socket as current generation Ryzen processors. He also reaffirmed AMD's plan to AM4 will remain relevant through 2020.


So 2017 expectations were set that buy AMD Ryzen now and you can use same socket until 2020. 

There are also lot of slides etc more info when you start googling. That is AMD part. Then Asus part is here:

https://www.asus.com/News/EtaH71Hbjuio1arV

Like I wrote earlier, we as consumers haven't done anything wrong; both Asus/AMD has given us promise it will work. We shouldn't be in a position that we have people with NO POST situation, by buying latest 3rd Ryzen is what was promised AMD will work and Asus made statement during April Crosshair VI Hero will be supported.

I wouldn't be crying here if I would be expecting something what is not given or promised or not certified/approved hardware.


----------



## magnafides

Ashura said:


> Sorry If I'm missing something, but isn't he having problems with an x370 board? x370 is not officially supported for zen 2, right?


Asus announced several x370 would support Zen 2 back in April. Up to 3800x is also on the "officially supported" list on most, if not all of the x370 boards.

I bought a C6H specifically because they confirmed support.


----------



## Kenago

macawmatt said:


> What I understood was the board partners could support X370, but didn't seem like mandatory from AMD. X470 boards seem to be required to be updated for Zen 2, thats just my take on it.
> 
> For the comment on fans. I have all four of my case fans wired to the radiator fan headers in the top right corner of the C6E, and the two fans on my cooler to the CPU and CPU_OPT headers. Not sure which fan it is, but some of them definitely ramp up during Cinebench runs. Only every peaked into the 80C for a second or two during those runs, usually stays in the mid-upper 70s.



Can you please explain us your process to make it work?


----------



## LicSqualo

jstar said:


> X370 is very much supported by AMD and Asus, the reason why many users vouch for AM4 is specifically compatibility and promise from AMD to support. When Ryzen 1st gen was released, this was widely discussed.
> 
> Here is one quote, "AMD Confirms AM4 Socket Will Support Future Ryzen Processors Through 2020", source: https://hothardware.com/news/amd-confirms-am4-socket-support-future-ryzen-processors-2020
> 
> 
> So 2017 expectations were set that buy AMD Ryzen now and you can use same socket until 2020.
> 
> There are also lot of slides etc more info when you start googling. That is AMD part. Then Asus part is here:
> 
> https://www.asus.com/News/EtaH71Hbjuio1arV
> 
> Like I wrote earlier, we as consumers haven't done anything wrong; both Asus/AMD has given us promise it will work. We shouldn't be in a position that we have people with NO POST situation, by buying latest 3rd Ryzen is what was promised AMD will work and Asus made statement during April Crosshair VI Hero will be supported.
> 
> I wouldn't be crying here if I would be expecting something what is not given or promised or not certified/approved hardware.


You're partly right. But AMD provided all manufacturers with the same AGESA.
Unfortunately, all manufacturers were free to create the MB as they wanted.
When Zen2 came out the manufacturers had had time with several Agesa to provide the necessary support, but it is not possible to predict all combinations, apparently.
As a clear example, the PCI-Ex 4.0 will not be compatible with the x370 chipset, confirmed by AMD (R.Hallock in a recent interview).
However, both AMD and MB manufacturers are looking for a solution to the problems.

I repeat, if it were an AMD problem, we would not have b350 chipsets that can mount the Ryzen 3000. 
https://www.techspot.com/review/1872-ryzen-9-on-older-motherboards/


----------



## Pilotasso

The chipset on the X370 and X470 only controls the I/O. It is CPU controls the data speed to the GFX and NVME. Elmor already said there is nothing to stop PCIE 4.0 on X370 except the build quality of the traces on the motherboard.



elmor said:


> No, but it should work if using the CPU M.2 slot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should work just as well on X370 as on X470, depending on the trace layout of the specific board. I don't think it was ever said that it would be blocked, just not officially supported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added theoretical max numbers for Gen 3/4 and highlighted the important parts


----------



## BUFUMAN

porschedrifter said:


> HERE WE GO AGAIN
> 
> 
> 
> Asus seriously, ***. Fan issues are back in the
> 7106 bios for CH6.
> 
> 
> Just rendered video to my cpu hitting 75c and climbing no fans going, shut it down before it kept going. Thanks for your expert quality control bios team.


Never ending story [emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BUFUMAN

jstar said:


> X370 is very much supported by AMD and Asus, the reason why many users vouch for AM4 is specifically compatibility and promise from AMD to support. When Ryzen 1st gen was released, this was widely discussed.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one quote, "AMD Confirms AM4 Socket Will Support Future Ryzen Processors Through 2020", source: https://hothardware.com/news/amd-confirms-am4-socket-support-future-ryzen-processors-2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So 2017 expectations were set that buy AMD Ryzen now and you can use same socket until 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> There are also lot of slides etc more info when you start googling. That is AMD part. Then Asus part is here:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.asus.com/News/EtaH71Hbjuio1arV
> 
> 
> 
> Like I wrote earlier, we as consumers haven't done anything wrong; both Asus/AMD has given us promise it will work. We shouldn't be in a position that we have people with NO POST situation, by buying latest 3rd Ryzen is what was promised AMD will work and Asus made statement during April Crosshair VI Hero will be supported.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be crying here if I would be expecting something what is not given or promised or not certified/approved hardware.


Word!

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dev1ance

porschedrifter said:


> HERE WE GO AGAIN
> 
> 
> 
> Asus seriously, ***. Fan issues are back in the
> 7106 bios for CH6.
> 
> 
> Just rendered video to my cpu hitting 75c and climbing no fans going, shut it down before it kept going. Thanks for your expert quality control bios team.


Set minimum for your headers to at least 600. Don't use water pump header because it drops to 0 regardless, hook waterpump up to a free set of headers so you can monitor separately and set the lower limit of 600. My pump went to 0 a couple of times until I dedicated a separate group of headers that allowed control to ensure it ran at a minimum so even with fans ramping down to 800-1000RPM, WPump kept going at full pace.


----------



## redtnt

*7106*

Seems like every other bios update i have this bug. The pc enters stanby and the my cpu multiplier gets locked at 38.75. CB15 160s 1300m. Runs great but idles at 60c fans stay ramped up till i clear cmos or reinstall chipset drivers. 1600x at all stock speeds and voltages. Memory clocked at 3266.


----------



## KADEZ.

I have an ryzen 5 3600 on my c6H (x370) with bios 7003 (2nd most recent; 7103 is not updating via web, already says my bios is up to date when I try to update to 7103). 

I can only get to 2133mhz on my memory, even with manually OC ram to any frequency, rebooting always resets my memory back to 2133. 

How come when I try the asus EZ flash in bios to update to 7103 (c6h) it says my bios is already up-to-date?


----------



## Kitilan

KADEZ. said:


> I have an ryzen 5 3600 on my c6H (x370) with bios 7003 (2nd most recent; 7103 is not updating via web, already says my bios is up to date when I try to update to 7103).
> 
> 
> 
> I can only get to 2133mhz on my memory, even with manually OC ram to any frequency, rebooting always resets my memory back to 2133.
> 
> 
> 
> How come when I try the asus EZ flash in bios to update to 7103 (c6h) it says my bios is already up-to-date?


"C6H 7106: DRAM Voltage at the beginning of POST is always 1.200V which limits the max memory frequency. It's possible to work around by first booting with lower DRAM Frequency and higher voltage, then only increasing DRAM Frequency in steps without the board shutting down."
[emoji2398]elmor

Отправлено с моего SM-G930F через Tapatalk


----------



## dev1ance

KADEZ. said:


> I have an ryzen 5 3600 on my c6H (x370) with bios 7003 (2nd most recent; 7103 is not updating via web, already says my bios is up to date when I try to update to 7103).
> 
> I can only get to 2133mhz on my memory, even with manually OC ram to any frequency, rebooting always resets my memory back to 2133.
> 
> How come when I try the asus EZ flash in bios to update to 7103 (c6h) it says my bios is already up-to-date?


Don't use the online updater. Get a USB stick, download the 7106 BIOs for your board, and flash it yourself through EZ-Flash (from storage). You could also look up the Crosshair USB Flashback method as well if you want to do that.


----------



## Ashura

jstar said:


> X370 is very much supported by AMD and Asus, the reason why many users vouch for AM4 is specifically compatibility and promise from AMD to support. When Ryzen 1st gen was released, this was widely discussed.
> 
> Here is one quote, "AMD Confirms AM4 Socket Will Support Future Ryzen Processors Through 2020", source: https://hothardware.com/news/amd-confirms-am4-socket-support-future-ryzen-processors-2020
> 
> 
> So 2017 expectations were set that buy AMD Ryzen now and you can use same socket until 2020.
> 
> There are also lot of slides etc more info when you start googling. That is AMD part. Then Asus part is here:
> 
> https://www.asus.com/News/EtaH71Hbjuio1arV
> 
> Like I wrote earlier, we as consumers haven't done anything wrong; both Asus/AMD has given us promise it will work. We shouldn't be in a position that we have people with NO POST situation, by buying latest 3rd Ryzen is what was promised AMD will work and Asus made statement during April Crosshair VI Hero will be supported.
> 
> I wouldn't be crying here if I would be expecting something what is not given or promised or not certified/approved hardware.


Yes, they did say that in 2017. As that was their plan.

But for Zen2 it isn't that straight forward.
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-x570-chipset-first-gen-ryzen-support,39474.html


> "If we look across the ecosystem of motherboards that exist today, we certainly make BIOS updates available to our ecosystem partners to include that on different levels of motherboards in their portfolio, but I don't expect that every motherboard will be updated for 3000 Series processors from our partners. That really will be a portfolio decision from their standpoint as well, as to where they apply those updates, and where they choose not to apply those updates."





LicSqualo said:


> I repeat, if it were an AMD problem, we would not have b350 chipsets that can mount the Ryzen 3000.
> https://www.techspot.com/review/1872-ryzen-9-on-older-motherboards/


This^
There are plenty of more examples of Zen2 running perfectly on b350 & x370 boards. To even have that option is great.

One just has to be patient with their mobo manufacturer to release proper stable Bios.

Asus is focusing on their newer 2019 boards, they will prioritize their latest customers. 

We'll have to wait and see what they can come up with.

Intel had to do the same thing.
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/intel-coffee-lake-z270-z370-motherboard,35554.html


----------



## heavyarms1912

Kitilan said:


> "C6H 7106: DRAM Voltage at the beginning of POST is always 1.200V which limits the max memory frequency. It's possible to work around by first booting with lower DRAM Frequency and higher voltage, then only increasing DRAM Frequency in steps without the board shutting down."
> [emoji2398]elmor
> 
> Отправлено с моего SM-G930F через Tapatalk


change the DRAM boot voltage option in BIOS.


----------



## jstar

Ashura said:


> One just has to be patient with their mobo manufacturer to release proper stable Bios.
> 
> Asus is focusing on their newer 2019 boards, they will prioritize their latest customers.
> 
> We'll have to wait and see what they can come up with.
> 
> Intel had to do the same thing.


The most frustrating issue for me is lack of communication, if there would be simply acknowledgment about issues, small info about ETA or any kind of update.
I would be completely fine if they would say that ETA for fix is start of August. Fine. I could then make my decision based on that fact (do I want to wait?), instead of killing my f5 and refreshing their forums and bios page.


Like I have said many times already, every program has bugs and features missing, but we are speaking about severe NO POST issue here. This renders PC 100% unusable state, this isn't about high temperature, missing highest RAM speed setting, random crashes once per day, noisy fans, taking 3 attempts to start my computer or something what impacts <1% of PC. I can't even POST and we as consumers should be more demanding and expecting companies not to put us in this position. This is not fine or acceptable.

Take this into metaphor and your current engine manufacturer says there is a new engine available, more torque and raw horsepower, and it is 100% compatible with your car! BUY NOW!
And I buy. Once engine is installed, you can't even start your car. ***... ?


----------



## noko59

I have a 3900x coming due 22 July. Just planning on doing the basics initially but will pull the 2700 and with no CPU or Ram, flash to the most recent bios then put in the CPU and two sticks of ram (have four). Only drive hooked up will be the boot drive. Then add when possible the rest of the system.

As for fans, water pump, I disable Auto controls and run them at full speed, none of my fans are loud and I find that changing fan speeds are more noticeable then a steady consistent noise which over time I just don't pay attention to it or even hear it unless I want to. Something which some of you might want to try.


----------



## yswai1986

noko59 said:


> I have a 3900x coming due 22 July. Just planning on doing the basics initially but will pull the 2700 and with no CPU or Ram, flash to the most recent bios then put in the CPU and two sticks of ram (have four). Only drive hooked up will be the boot drive. Then add when possible the rest of the system.
> 
> As for fans, water pump, I disable Auto controls and run them at full speed, none of my fans are loud and I find that changing fan speeds are more noticeable then a steady consistent noise which over time I just don't pay attention to it or even hear it unless I want to. Something which some of you might want to try.


Just to add some info on my setup when i managed to get my c6h booted with 3700x:

3700x
C6H
Gskill flare-x 3200cl14 2x8gb (both sticks plugged in)
Noctua D14 (both fans connected to cpu fan connector)
GTX 1080ti
6 Sata drives connected to motherboard
1x PCIE sata card
No NVME
PSU evga super nova g2 650w

Front usb 2.0 and usb 3.0 header connected
Front audio connected.
Power + reset + led header connected
CPU PIN only 8 pin connected, the remaining 4 pin is not connected.


----------



## shpeki

yswai1986 said:


> Just to add some info on my setup when i managed to get my c6h booted with 3700x:
> 
> 
> 
> 3700x
> 
> C6H
> 
> Gskill flare-x 3200cl14 2x8gb (both sticks plugged in)
> 
> Noctua D14 (both fans connected to cpu fan connector)
> 
> GTX 1080ti
> 
> 6 Sata drives connected to motherboard
> 
> 1x PCIE sata card
> 
> No NVME
> 
> PSU evga super nova g2 650w
> 
> 
> 
> Front usb 2.0 and usb 3.0 header connected
> 
> Front audio connected.
> 
> Power + reset + led header connected
> 
> CPU PIN only 8 pin connected, the remaining 4 pin is not connected.




Can you run some games on 1440p because I have the same setup except the CPU([email protected]) and I can’t decide what CPU to buy. All benchmarks are with 2080ti.


----------



## jstar

yswai1986 said:


> Just to add some info on my setup when i managed to get my c6h booted with 3700x:
> 
> 3700x
> C6H
> Gskill flare-x 3200cl14 2x8gb (both sticks plugged in)
> Noctua D14 (both fans connected to cpu fan connector)
> GTX 1080ti
> 6 Sata drives connected to motherboard
> 1x PCIE sata card
> No NVME
> PSU evga super nova g2 650w
> 
> Front usb 2.0 and usb 3.0 header connected
> Front audio connected.
> Power + reset + led header connected
> CPU PIN only 8 pin connected, the remaining 4 pin is not connected.


Good for you 

With NVMe I have read conflicting messages, someone managed to boot with NVMe and had issues without it connected.
I have had my NVMe drive (Samsung 960 Evo) connected all time, I do hope this isn't causing the 07 error....


----------



## Fanu

whats the difference in 3700x vs 3800x ? any benefit of paying more for 3800x? planning on pairing it with my C6E
either one of those or 3900x when it drops in price


----------



## Sturmer

I think Asus is purposely stalling 350 and 370 bios updates. Giving customers feeling that they are not good boards for 3000 series.
Trying to sell them newer boards like 570...

So if you buy new board because bad bios support. DO NOT buy Asus


----------



## jstar

jstar said:


> Good for you
> 
> With NVMe I have read conflicting messages, someone managed to boot with NVMe and had issues without it connected.
> I have had my NVMe drive (Samsung 960 Evo) connected all time, I do hope this isn't causing the 07 error....



Update - exactly same behavior without NVMe. Does not make any difference. CPU fan spins 1-2sec, codes rotate for a while (3-5sec) and then end on 07.

I flashbacked to 7003, tried to POST, clearing cmos, no go. Upgraded back to latest 7106, tried to boot, no go, cleared cmos, no go.

I stripped system down once again, now leaving it without cmos for couple of hours. Funfunfun.


----------



## magnafides

jstar said:


> I stripped system down once again, now leaving it without cmos for couple of hours. Funfunfun.


At this point I'd just wait for the next BIOS update, you've spent way too much time for no results...


----------



## Kildar

At this point, I'm glad I didn't get a 3900x yet. I don't have the money now anyway.

Come September I plan on having one and if ASUS doesn't have their **** together I'll be shopping for a new non-Asus motherboard too.


----------



## SirMacke

****ty C5 despite higher boot voltage to memory.

Oh well, latest thoughts, why do I get this low read/write?
C6H 7106
3700X
FlareX cl14 using FAST settings from DRAM calc.


----------



## dev1ance

Low write is the inherent nature of the architecture as AMD basically 'cut down' the transfer lanes when it comes to writes.



jstar said:


> Update - exactly same behavior without NVMe. Does not make any difference. CPU fan spins 1-2sec, codes rotate for a while (3-5sec) and then end on 07.
> 
> I flashbacked to 7003, tried to POST, clearing cmos, no go. Upgraded back to latest 7106, tried to boot, no go, cleared cmos, no go.
> 
> I stripped system down once again, now leaving it without cmos for couple of hours. Funfunfun.


It really does suck to have to do all of that and not get it to boot pass 07. I'm really curious as to *** is causing it even if it's a BIOs issue. Makes no sense.


----------



## Ramad

I would like to Ryzen 3 owners with the C5 error code to try setting the following timings manually:

tWR: *20*
tRTP: *10*

tRDWR: *12*
tWRRD: *6*

Please try changing to these values and see if you still get the C5 error. Try also setting CLDO_VDDP to 980mV or 1000mV, I think this voltage is set to low by default.


----------



## ch1mer4

SirMacke said:


> ****ty C5 despite higher boot voltage to memory.
> 
> Oh well, latest thoughts, why do I get this low read/write?
> C6H 7106
> 3700X
> FlareX cl14 using FAST settings from DRAM calc.


This is pretty much what I see, too (C6H 7106, 3600X, Crucial Ballistix w/ Micron E Die under 3200 CL14).

Also, I still cannot get my RAM to anything above 3200, no matter what I do. (Edit: to specify: it does get past POST, but is incredibly unstable when beyond 3200)


----------



## BUFUMAN

i would like to change my board does anyone know a x470 which works good? no Asus board pls.


----------



## ItsMB

shpeki said:


> Can you run some games on 1440p because I have the same setup except the CPU([email protected]) and I can’t decide what CPU to buy. All benchmarks are with 2080ti.


Im looking for same, i have 1800x 1080ti using 1440p. As i see in some benchmarks, when gpu bottlenecks at 1440p, theres no real benefict in ryzen 3000, unless the aplication or game is CPU dependent thnx to the higher number of instructions per cycle that provides 3000 series. In that case you can earn max 30 fps. When the game is for example, a game GPU dependent, the benefict will only affect when you dont bottleneck GPU, I mean, not playing ultra settings, and leting GPU having headroom to breath, for example shooter games, that are that no one, but some freaks play them on ultra settings.

I was reading, watching etc... for days, that are my conclusions. From 3600, 3600x to 3900x passing for 3700x, is only worth buying in 1440p if you play CPU dependent games and some kind of game that not requires 100 GPU, so, CPU will be capable of do more calling draws than 1000 or 2000 series to the GPU ( That new calling drws will reflect in more FPS in any case in this situation, and maybe bottleneck the GPU anyway but on more rate). For me is just the benefict of having 1440p with 144 more stable, without hard drops. Anyway, latencies are better in new series, so frametimes will be better in every scenario. Also if you use your PC for heavy workloads like other multithread tasks, the change is worth. 

This is all based in comparisons, reviews etc.., and logical conclusions, i coudnt check it in real life.


----------



## yswai1986

shpeki said:


> Can you run some games on 1440p because I have the same setup except the CPU([email protected]) and I can’t decide what CPU to buy. All benchmarks are with 2080ti.





ItsMB said:


> Im looking for same, i have 1800x 1080ti using 1440p. As i see in some benchmarks, when gpu bottlenecks at 1440p, theres no real benefict in ryzen 3000, unless the aplication or game is CPU dependent thnx to the higher number of instructions per cycle that provides 3000 series. In that case you can earn max 30 fps. When the game is for example, a game GPU dependent, the benefict will only affect when you dont bottleneck GPU, I mean, not playing ultra settings, and leting GPU having headroom to breath, for example shooter games, that are that no one, but some freaks play them on ultra settings.
> 
> I was reading, watching etc... for days, that are my conclusions. From 3600, 3600x to 3900x passing for 3700x, is only worth buying in 1440p if you play CPU dependent games and some kind of game that not requires 100 GPU, so, CPU will be capable of do more calling draws than 1000 or 2000 series to the GPU ( That new calling drws will reflect in more FPS in any case in this situation, and maybe bottleneck the GPU anyway but on more rate). For me is just the benefict of having 1440p with 144 more stable, without hard drops. Anyway, latencies are better in new series, so frametimes will be better in every scenario. Also if you use your PC for heavy workloads like other multithread tasks, the change is worth.
> 
> This is all based in comparisons, reviews etc.., and logical conclusions, i coudnt check it in real life.


Attached GTAV and Shadow of the tomb raider with 3700x.


----------



## heavyarms1912

SirMacke said:


> ****ty C5 despite higher boot voltage to memory.
> 
> Oh well, latest thoughts, why do I get this low read/write?
> C6H 7106
> 3700X
> FlareX cl14 using FAST settings from DRAM calc.


because of the half width (on the single chiplet parts) during writes in 3700X for power savings.


----------



## herericc

heavyarms1912 said:


> because of the half width (on the single chiplet parts) during writes in 3700X for power savings.


This is correct - the single chiplet ryzen 3000 chips have half the memory write speed of the 1000 and 2000 series.


----------



## ItsMB

yswai1986 said:


> Attached GTAV and Shadow of the tomb raider with 3700x.


Nice TY. Is so much better.


----------



## magnafides

BUFUMAN said:


> i would like to change my board does anyone know a x470 which works good? no Asus board pls.


Not X470 but I just decided to return the C6H and go with the X570 Aorus Elite. From user reports it looks like the chipset fan likely won't come on during normal use, which was a concern of mine (well, on top of the price). Good luck to everyone in here, I hope Asus does the right thing.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Thanks. Nope no option for me. The fan is a no go.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## macawmatt

BUFUMAN said:


> Thanks. Nope no option for me. The fan is a no go.


I'm sure the fans they are using on the 570 are better then we had back in the day, but I remember so many of the fans in the true southbridge days going bad. Reason I nabbed the C6E when they had a $100 rebate on it.


----------



## jakemfbacon

Hey guys! I have a 3900x with a C6H board with latest bios. Seems to be running fine, but with CPUZ it is constantly showing 1.4 to 1.5+ voltage. I disabled icue and changed to the windows balance plan, but it doesn't seem to help. Should I turn off PBO. I found the setting to turn it on in the bios, but now I forget where it was and can't find it. 

Also, what is the best program to use to check what my chip is boosting to?


----------



## Sturmer

I plan to buy 3900X to my C6H board.... feeling little worried because in support page C6H only supports up to 3800X.


This board should be more than enough for 12 and 16 core models.


----------



## looncraz

jakemfbacon said:


> Hey guys! I have a 3900x with a C6H board with latest bios. Seems to be running fine, but with CPUZ it is constantly showing 1.4 to 1.5+ voltage. I disabled icue and changed to the windows balance plan, but it doesn't seem to help. Should I turn off PBO. I found the setting to turn it on in the bios, but now I forget where it was and can't find it.
> 
> Also, what is the best program to use to check what my chip is boosting to?


Don't use Windows Balanced on a 3900X. 

Use Ryzen Balanced, go to its advanced settings, then change the minimum processor state to 5%.

I am considering working up an improved power state.. I would prefer to use power saver's defaults under low load then quickly jump to Ryzen Balanced behavior under load.. then back again, Not sure if that's possible, but there's got to be a middle ground... switching the frequency every 1~2ms needs to wait for there to actually be a load on the system for 30ms or so...


----------



## jakemfbacon

Sturmer said:


> I plan to buy 3900X to my C6H board.... feeling little worried because in support page C6H only supports up to 3800X.
> 
> 
> This board should be more than enough for 12 and 16 core models.


I have a 3900x with the C6H and seems to have no issues.


----------



## jstar

Asus is supposed to contact me via email later today, responding to my support item or "escalation"...

What is a bit weird is the fact that support did recommend servicing (sending back) MB like it was suggested to another user at ROG forums (link: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...o-UEFI-build-update-thread/page260#post776875)

Is there some issue with small batch of MBs what can't be fixed with BIOS update? 

Anyhow I'll be waiting for the update and see how it goes. 

And today's testing did not yield any results, exactly same issue without NVMe drive. Though after flashbacking to 7106, been without CMOS for 3hours, first code was just 8.
Then after powering off and on again, code was 0d. Clearing CMOS and back to 07 loop.

For those interested who want to see what happens, here is YouTube video, please note:
I have two CPU fans, one is installed with Noctua cooler and another is top right for visibility:
Top left is also noctua fan
Top center is 200mm white fan






0:02 - Power on, you can see red fans and left most noctua + white 200mm fan spinning, those are case fans. Also top right noctua fan starts to spin (2nd CPU fan)
0:03 - 0:07 -- Codes rotate and end on 07, you can see CPU fan has already stopped spinning
Rest of the video you can see 07 just stays there and all case fans spin but no CPU fans


And 0 issues with ryzen 1700..


----------



## shelon

hi i just got my hero iv, updated it to the latest bios and installed my ryzen 3600. when i start my system i get no video signal and error 4d on the mainboard. any ideas ? im using gskill ripjaw v 3200 CL16 32gb ram
EDIT : tried Clearing CMOS without success also only using 1 ram stick doesnt help


----------



## sandman1330

I've been lurking this forum all week, and think it's time I chime in.

I'm having the exact same problems as jstar. Crosshair VI Hero Rev 1.03, 7106 BIOS, GSkill TridentZ 3200C16 RAM (2 x 16Gb), EVGA 1080ti.

My 1600X has worked for 2 years in this system, but my new 3900X goes straight to post code 07 - exactly the same as jstar describes. Putting the 1600X back in boots just fine.

Things I've tried:

-Standard reflash BIOS, reset CMOS, etc. Removing the CMOS battery allows me to get one successful POST - in fact, I actually got into Windows and ran Cinebench a couple times, no issues. The very next boot went back to 07. This is repeatable; it doesn't work every time, but every 2nd or 3rd time removing the battery allows me one successful POST and boot to Windows. I've tried manually setting RAM and DRAM Boot Voltages to 1.35, 1.375 and 1.4, but it has no effect.

-Tried 1 stick in each slot, A1/A2, A1/B1, A2/B2, all combinations of 2 sticks, no difference.

-I bought a cheap 1.2v 4Gb RAM stick, tried it in all 4 slots - no dice.

At that point, I gave up and put the 1600X back in. I'm now waiting for a new BIOS or some kind of solution to surface.

 <- actual picture of me all weekend trying to troubleshoot this problem...


----------



## jakemfbacon

looncraz said:


> Don't use Windows Balanced on a 3900X.
> 
> Use Ryzen Balanced, go to its advanced settings, then change the minimum processor state to 5%.
> 
> I am considering working up an improved power state.. I would prefer to use power saver's defaults under low load then quickly jump to Ryzen Balanced behavior under load.. then back again, Not sure if that's possible, but there's got to be a middle ground... switching the frequency every 1~2ms needs to wait for there to actually be a load on the system for 30ms or so...


Ill have to give it a shot! Guy from AMD on the reddit forums says to use windows balance plan for now


----------



## PolRoger

I'm running on a C6E with a 3900X.

I switched my cooling from an AIO (H110) to custom water with a larger 420 size rad and I've been pushing/testing my overclocks a little higher.

With this older x370 chipset board the BIOS seems to default to PBO settings which nets ~4150/4175 MHz on all cores along with brief single core(s) boosting up to 4.6.

The individual multi setting in BIOS doesn't seem to be working either but in the advanced cpu menu setting there is a special AMD overclocking section with a bunch of various settings one of which allows you to specify a desired cpu speed.

BIOS vcore was set to 1.35v along with midway LLC settings...

Cinebench R20 at 4.35GHz:
Crunching [email protected] (load) at 4.35GHz:


----------



## theantipop91

shelon said:


> hi i just got my hero iv, updated it to the latest bios and installed my ryzen 3600. when i start my system i get no video signal and error 4d on the mainboard. any ideas ? im using gskill ripjaw v 3200 CL16 32gb ram
> EDIT : tried Clearing CMOS without success also only using 1 ram stick doesnt help


Try flashing BIOS via USB. I have the exact same CPU, and I had issues. It tooks some fiddling to get it to work, but it does work.


Also - Has anyone else run into the issue of when you shut down your PC via Windows, it goes through the motion of turning off, the display goes off, but the PC is still physically on? I've never had the issue before, but it's only started with my 3600?


----------



## R71800XSS

*New problem or not with Bios 7106*

For your knowledge, after turn on the system, and after install Ryzen Master (just to try), q-code led show "d3" = "Some of the Architectural Protocols are not available", but the system works perfectly.

Ryzen 1800X
Gskill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ (dual rank, 16x2)
Samsung M2 500 (960 EVO).
Corsair liquid H110i
C6H.

----
About corsair keyboard and BiOS bug, thank all for reply. I've noticed that sometimes the computer keyboard works well when the PC starts (after being off for several hours), but others I must reset several times to enter Bios.


----------



## datspike

I think I've figure out a way how to get from C5 or 07 post codes (after failed post) - press cmos clear and then safe_boot.

This will erase your bios settings tho. Too bad not having a proper vdram boot voltage 

I miss my working safe_boot


----------



## shelon

theantipop91 said:


> Try flashing BIOS via USB. I have the exact same CPU, and I had issues. It tooks some fiddling to get it to work, but it does work.


Thanks for the reply but i updated my bios using usb to the latest version (with the update bios button) But i think the issue is the RAM itself, i ordered new one and hope it gets fixed.


----------



## jstar

sandman1330 said:


> I've been lurking this forum all week, and think it's time I chime in.
> 
> I'm having the exact same problems as jstar. Crosshair VI Hero Rev 1.03, 7106 BIOS, GSkill TridentZ 3200C16 RAM (2 x 16Gb), EVGA 1080ti.
> 
> My 1600X has worked for 2 years in this system, but my new 3900X goes straight to post code 07 - exactly the same as jstar describes. Putting the 1600X back in boots just fine.


Sorry to hear mate, it's been very frustrating week, first trying to hunt for new CPU and then once you have it, can't use it... well, at least I have retrained my building skills, I could remove my Noctua cooler and cpu eyes closed 

Strange that some have been able to POST successfully, I don't get why I haven't been able to POST even once with 3rd gen Ryzen and haven't had any fails with 1st gen.

Oh, and Asus support got back to me... 

Suggestion from them: Flashback to 7003 and after that, flashback to 7106. If this doesn't work, RMA board.

...well, I've tried this dozen times, overall upgraded BIOS to different versions and I even tried to flashback from 7003 to 7106 via ezFlash3.

I don't get why we should return/RMA board now, it has been working 2 years rock stable for me with 1st gen Ryzen?!

About possible new BIOS, I am not hopeful, support doesn't know about this issue. And considering we have 2x newer Crosshairs, let's see their updates:
VII Hero (X470) BIOS: No update since 5th of July
VIII Hero (X570): No update since 5th of July

Asus has dropped the ball, I feel like I am held hostage by Asus, I can't use my ~400€ new CPU and only thing I can do is to wait for their BIOS team to provide relief.
Nope, I don't want to be in that position. I can live with small bugs/annoyances but rendering my PC unusable is not acceptable.


----------



## macawmatt

R71800XSS said:


> For your knowledge, after turn on the system, and after install Ryzen Master (just to try), q-code led show "d3" = "Some of the Architectural Protocols are not available", but the system works perfectly.
> 
> Ryzen 1800X
> Gskill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ (dual rank, 16x2)
> Samsung M2 500 (960 EVO).
> Corsair liquid H110i
> C6H.
> 
> ----
> About corsair keyboard and BiOS bug, thank all for reply. I've noticed that sometimes the computer keyboard works well when the PC starts (after being off for several hours), but others I must reset several times to enter Bios.


I get the d3 code as well, but everything seems to be running fine. Nice to get a refreshed code list with the next firmware release too.


----------



## jstar

R71800XSS said:


> About corsair keyboard and BiOS bug, thank all for reply. I've noticed that sometimes the computer keyboard works well when the PC starts (after being off for several hours), but others I must reset several times to enter Bios.


Actually Corsair keyboards have mechanical switch and you can move it and you can use keyboard in BIOS. https://www.corsair.com/eu/en/blog/common-corsair-keyboard-questions and search for BIOS



datspike said:


> I think I've figure out a way how to get from C5 or 07 post codes (after failed post) - press cmos clear and then safe_boot.
> 
> This will erase your bios settings tho. Too bad not having a proper vdram boot voltage
> 
> I miss my working safe_boot


I am quite sure I have tested this but hopefully people can contribute with their testing...


----------



## voxson5

I've got a question for the good people here.

Been playing with all core OC, but have found that in any capacity I lose the ability to recover from sleep mode - lights & fans etc, but no display output - When system is reset/off+on, it acts like its starting from a deep hibernation, quickly goes back to desktop as I left it.

Sorry, didn't check whether there was an associated error code.

Any ideas?


----------



## sandman1330

jstar said:


> Sorry to hear mate, it's been very frustrating week, first trying to hunt for new CPU and then once you have it, can't use it... well, at least I have retrained my building skills, I could remove my Noctua cooler and cpu eyes closed
> 
> Strange that some have been able to POST successfully, I don't get why I haven't been able to POST even once with 3rd gen Ryzen and haven't had any fails with 1st gen.
> 
> Oh, and Asus support got back to me...
> 
> Suggestion from them: Flashback to 7003 and after that, flashback to 7106. If this doesn't work, RMA board.
> 
> ...well, I've tried this dozen times, overall upgraded BIOS to different versions and I even tried to flashback from 7003 to 7106 via ezFlash3.
> 
> I don't get why we should return/RMA board now, it has been working 2 years rock stable for me with 1st gen Ryzen?!
> 
> About possible new BIOS, I am not hopeful, support doesn't know about this issue. And considering we have 2x newer Crosshairs, let's see their updates:
> VII Hero (X470) BIOS: No update since 5th of July
> VIII Hero (X570): No update since 5th of July
> 
> Asus has dropped the ball, I feel like I am held hostage by Asus, I can't use my ~400€ new CPU and only thing I can do is to wait for their BIOS team to provide relief.
> Nope, I don't want to be in that position. I can live with small bugs/annoyances but rendering my PC unusable is not acceptable.



Have you thought about taking them up on the RMA? If they are willing to RMA it, might it be worth a shot? Perhaps you'll get a newer revision that doesn't have these issues... I'm not sure, but it seems to be most common on early revisions.


----------



## Dave001

jstar said:


> I don't get why we should return/RMA board now, it has been working 2 years rock stable for me with 1st gen Ryzen?!


If you do RMA it, I put money on them sending it back to you saying there's nothing wrong.

Tech support, can't fix the problem easily, so they palm it off to the RMA department, makes them look like they actually done their job.


----------



## heavyarms1912

datspike said:


> I think I've figure out a way how to get from C5 or 07 post codes (after failed post) - press cmos clear and then safe_boot.
> 
> This will erase your bios settings tho. Too bad not having a proper vdram boot voltage
> 
> I miss my working safe_boot


can't you change that in Tweakers Paradise > DRAM boot voltage?


----------



## muf

I bought the gigabyte itx to replace my strix that would not work with my b-die at rated speeds memory. The gigabyte had no such issue. On a side note, I cant hear the chipset fan even though I have seen it spin really high.
My x470 i gaming asus had no setting for ram boot voltage. I looked every dang place. If It does, I sure could not find it.


----------



## Ryoz

heavyarms1912 said:


> can't you change that in Tweakers Paradise > DRAM boot voltage?


even after set the DRAM boot voltage to 1.45V, i still get C5 error during cold boot.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

3700X and 3600MHz memory on C6H

the only thing left is to wait for asus to fix that annoying C5 bug.


----------



## hughjazz44

voxson5 said:


> I've got a question for the good people here.
> 
> Been playing with all core OC, but have found that in any capacity I lose the ability to recover from sleep mode - lights & fans etc, but no display output - When system is reset/off+on, it acts like its starting from a deep hibernation, quickly goes back to desktop as I left it.
> 
> Sorry, didn't check whether there was an associated error code.
> 
> Any ideas?


Try manually enabling C-States in the BIOS. If you leave it at Auto and manually overclock, I believe it disables them, and the computer won't sleep properly. I *think*.


----------



## rob87

hi all,

i'm still struggling with my crosshair vi, I've updated to latest BIOS using flashback, successfully flashed when system powered off.

Coming up with error code 07 

Ryzen 3600x
DDR4 3200MHZ Trident RX version


----------



## BUFUMAN

Conclusion: Just sell that board, and never buy again from Asus.

You are right with the RMA trick by Asus that's the way they work.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Miiksu

PolRoger said:


> I'm running on a C6E with a 3900X.
> 
> I switched my cooling from an AIO (H110) to custom water with a larger 420 size rad and I've been pushing/testing my overclocks a little higher.
> 
> With this older x370 chipset board the BIOS seems to default to PBO settings which nets ~4150/4175 MHz on all cores along with brief single core(s) boosting up to 4.6.
> 
> The individual multi setting in BIOS doesn't seem to be working either but in the advanced cpu menu setting there is a special AMD overclocking section with a bunch of various settings one of which allows you to specify a desired cpu speed.
> 
> BIOS vcore was set to 1.35v along with midway LLC settings...
> 
> Cinebench R20 at 4.35GHz:
> Crunching [email protected] (load) at 4.35GHz:


 Have u made any clarifacation it will boost to 4.6G?


----------



## voxson5

hughjazz44 said:


> Try manually enabling C-States in the BIOS. If you leave it at Auto and manually overclock, I believe it disables them, and the computer won't sleep properly. I *think*.


Nada & its E1 error code

Tried a whole heap of power management options, and took memory & fclk oc off



rob87 said:


> hi all,
> 
> i'm still struggling with my crosshair vi, I've updated to latest BIOS using flashback, successfully flashed when system powered off.
> 
> Coming up with error code 07
> 
> Ryzen 3600x
> DDR4 3200MHZ Trident RX version


I've been googling a bit for this, because not having your new shiny working blows. 
It seems to be a cmos issue (bios flash not 100% good), dram incompatibility, PSU not strong enough or not plugged into the 8 & 4 pins, damage to pins on cpu, or....

There are unfortunately also threads where people have only had success through an RMA 

Trouble shooting that people have been doing:
* Limit variables - less plugged in the better, so 1x dimm only in A2, 1x gpu, unplug any drives & accessories
* Pull cmos battery & psu power cable + hit power button to drain residual, battery & power back in
* Have a fat32 usb stick (smaller 4-8gb stick might actually be better too)
* Use the bios renamer or change the bios file to C6H.CAP, remembering that Windows 10 hides file extensions by default (if you are doing this off another windows based PC)
* Bios flashback when system is off
* If it hangs on first start after flashback, power off/on (not reset)

This might also all be garbage, but good luck!


----------



## yswai1986

jstar said:


> Sorry to hear mate, it's been very frustrating week, first trying to hunt for new CPU and then once you have it, can't use it... well, at least I have retrained my building skills, I could remove my Noctua cooler and cpu eyes closed
> 
> Strange that some have been able to POST successfully, I don't get why I haven't been able to POST even once with 3rd gen Ryzen and haven't had any fails with 1st gen.
> 
> Oh, and Asus support got back to me...
> 
> Suggestion from them: Flashback to 7003 and after that, flashback to 7106. If this doesn't work, RMA board.
> 
> ...well, I've tried this dozen times, overall upgraded BIOS to different versions and I even tried to flashback from 7003 to 7106 via ezFlash3.
> 
> I don't get why we should return/RMA board now, it has been working 2 years rock stable for me with 1st gen Ryzen?!
> 
> About possible new BIOS, I am not hopeful, support doesn't know about this issue. And considering we have 2x newer Crosshairs, let's see their updates:
> VII Hero (X470) BIOS: No update since 5th of July
> VIII Hero (X570): No update since 5th of July
> 
> Asus has dropped the ball, I feel like I am held hostage by Asus, I can't use my ~400€ new CPU and only thing I can do is to wait for their BIOS team to provide relief.
> Nope, I don't want to be in that position. I can live with small bugs/annoyances but rendering my PC unusable is not acceptable.


Maybe just rma the board?


----------



## WinnieBlue

I got a response from Asus Support after nearly a week. It basically confirms I am not going to buy another Asus board ever again. 



> Thank you for contacting ASUS Customer Care.
> 
> My name is Andrew Tiet and I will be helping you with your query. Before I start, your feedback is really important to us, once I have solved your query we'd like to ask a few questions about your experience. You may be selected to receive an email asking for your feedback, and we promise it'll only take around 60 seconds of your time. Your answers will help us make our Service offer even better for you and other customers.
> 
> I would also like to apologise for any inconvenience that this issue has caused. Please allow me to resolve your issue with the below information.
> 
> Please be advised, according to the ASUS CPU compatible list, AMD Ryzen 3900X not listed as compatible CPU on CROSSHAIR VI HERO, this is the reason why you are experiencing booting issue.
> 
> https://www.asus.com/au/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_CPU/
> 
> 
> If you have any further questions, comments, or concerns please do not hesitate to let us know. We will be more than happy to assist you.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Andrew Tiet
> 
> ASUS Service Australia
> Support: 1300 278 788
> Technical Support: www.asus.com/au/support


Thanks for nothing I guess.


----------



## BUFUMAN

WinnieBlue said:


> I got a response from Asus Support after nearly a week. It basically confirms I am not going to buy another Asus board ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for nothing I guess.


The Gigabyte Aorus Elite looks good. derB8auer tested the Chipset power cunsombtion with Crosshair VIII- nearly 10-11w it is easy to cool the with a 5€ cooler, like in the old days.


----------



## ggdfdgd3

WinnieBlue said:


> I got a response from Asus Support after nearly a week. It basically confirms I am not going to buy another Asus board ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for nothing I guess.


How come the PRIME B350-PLUS does officially support it yet the Crosshair VI Hero doesn't? That list is meaningless like the memory QVL list and the answer you got is a bunch of bull**** because the true answer is they don't know/care.


----------



## Sturmer

Ok. After getting heat out.


I think next bios update will improve things a lot.


Asus really needs to get some word out, if there is clearly a problem with UEFI.
Scaring people, with not listing CPU to official list, is not going to make them buy more Asus products.
It will be opposite. Word will spread around social network how bad they are. And fixing that will be way more expensive than few UEFI.


----------



## alex656

I am waiting for a 3900x, do you advise me to cancel the order?


----------



## BUFUMAN

Yes its not safe. Atm with this board. You have time. Be patient.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sturmer

alex656 said:


> I am waiting for a 3900x, do you advise me to cancel the order?



If its already on its way to you. Then no. (I really hope we dont need to buy other manufactures board).
If not... maybe. You dont have nothing to loose. You can always order it again, if we get stable UEFI.


----------



## MegamanAT

I have no issues at all with my 3900x and Bios 7106. Zero. 2x 16GB Ballistix Sport LT 3000 CL15 (running at XMP 3000 profile), NH-DH15, GTX 1070. 

But I started from scratch because of coming from an 7700K. Bought it brand new while it was on sale here in Austria (109€) and used BIOS Flashback to flash 7106. And it is running absolutely stable and without any issues. No post problems, no standby issues and performance is also fine (CB R20 = 7148).

So I am very satisfied.


----------



## amin12345

MegamanAT said:


> I have no issues at all with my 3900x and Bios 7106. Zero. 2x 16GB Ballistix Sport LT 3000 CL15 (running at XMP 3000 profile), NH-DH15, GTX 1070
> 
> what is your MB rev? Do you have the 8 pins and 4 pins connected? what is your ram voltage? how did you flash the bios? did it start on first boot? asking because i want to get the 3900x soon Thanks.


----------



## MegamanAT

amin12345 said:


> MegamanAT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no issues at all with my 3900x and Bios 7106. Zero. 2x 16GB Ballistix Sport LT 3000 CL15 (running at XMP 3000 profile), NH-DH15, GTX 1070
> 
> what is your MB rev? Do you have the 8 pins and 4 pins connected? what is your ram voltage? how did you flash the bios? did it start on first boot? asking because i want to get the 3900x soon Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but I will check the rev once I am back at home. I am currently in the office. Only 8 pins. Used BIOS Flashback. It did start, but there was a message "updating bios, do not interrupt" and after it was finished and a restart I was able to enter BIOS. RAM voltage is default = 1,35v.
Click to expand...


----------



## ItsMB

Try to flash the bios from the back BIOS port, after clearing CMOS with the system OFF. Press the clear CMOS button for seconds. Then just push BIOS button until light gets on, and let it work.
Is not the first time this board make weird things with CMOS with EZflash etc... I always used power off method, and i never had any issue (fans, EC, etc.....) I dont have a 3000 to try but im starting to think is just the single way to do it properly, as i read in this forum. I changed from any bios to other, since 2017, from older, to newer, to older again without problems.


----------



## alex656

MegamanAT said:


> I have no issues at all with my 3900x and Bios 7106. Zero. 2x 16GB Ballistix Sport LT 3000 CL15 (running at XMP 3000 profile), NH-DH15, GTX 1070.
> 
> But I started from scratch because of coming from an 7700K. Bought it brand new while it was on sale here in Austria (109€) and used BIOS Flashback to flash 7106. And it is running absolutely stable and without any issues. No post problems, no standby issues and performance is also fine (CB R20 = 7148).
> 
> So I am very satisfied.


I have a similar configuration, mobo rev 103, gtx 1070, NH-DH15 but different ram: 2x8 gskill flarex 3200 CL14; I don't know what to expect.


----------



## rob87

This is getting out of control!

I've done the troubleshooting steps provided by previous page, however no luck! Spent the last 3 hours on flashing and reflashing and flashing old firmware then reflashing new firmware same error code 07 then throws up "8" then throws up "OD" !! ughh.. looks like I'm not getting anywhere 

Trouble shooting that people have been doing:
* Limit variables - less plugged in the better, so 1x dimm only in A2, 1x gpu, unplug any drives & accessories
* Pull cmos battery & psu power cable + hit power button to drain residual, battery & power back in
* Have a fat32 usb stick (smaller 4-8gb stick might actually be better too)
* Use the bios renamer or change the bios file to C6H.CAP, remembering that Windows 10 hides file extensions by default (if you are doing this off another windows based PC)
* Bios flashback when system is off
* If it hangs on first start after flashback, power off/on (not reset)

How do I RMA this board with Australia ASUS? I emailed them and they never got back to me! useless..!


----------



## dev1ance

WinnieBlue said:


> I got a response from Asus Support after nearly a week. It basically confirms I am not going to buy another Asus board ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for nothing I guess.


Tell them you bought a 3800x and it doesn't work. You're dealnig with call centers and low level tech support who probably have as much knowledge as the forum members do at best (or someone uselses like that). A lot of their answers are just relayed from 'upper' level tech support when the ticket is escalated.



rob87 said:


> This is getting out of control!
> 
> I've done the troubleshooting steps provided by previous page, however no luck! Spent the last 3 hours on flashing and reflashing and flashing old firmware then reflashing new firmware same error code 07 then throws up "8" then throws up "OD" !! ughh.. looks like I'm not getting anywhere
> 
> Trouble shooting that people have been doing:
> * Limit variables - less plugged in the better, so 1x dimm only in A2, 1x gpu, unplug any drives & accessories
> * Pull cmos battery & psu power cable + hit power button to drain residual, battery & power back in
> * Have a fat32 usb stick (smaller 4-8gb stick might actually be better too)
> * Use the bios renamer or change the bios file to C6H.CAP, remembering that Windows 10 hides file extensions by default (if you are doing this off another windows based PC)
> * Bios flashback when system is off
> * If it hangs on first start after flashback, power off/on (not reset)
> 
> How do I RMA this board with Australia ASUS? I emailed them and they never got back to me! useless..!


Is yours the normal Crosshair 6 Hero or the model with Wifi? The C6H WiFi verison needs to be named C6HWIFI.CAP
Try giving 1300 278 788 a call during normal business hours to try to get an RMA authorized quicker.


----------



## JeyD02

It's crazy how many people (including myself) don't have any issues whatsoever on this board while few are having trouble.

I have c6h wifi and it works better than expect with my 3900x. Is anybody here having any issues with c6h wifi?


----------



## MegamanAT

rob87 said:


> This is getting out of control!
> 
> I've done the troubleshooting steps provided by previous page, however no luck! Spent the last 3 hours on flashing and reflashing and flashing old firmware then reflashing new firmware same error code 07 then throws up "8" then throws up "OD" !! ughh.. looks like I'm not getting anywhere
> 
> Trouble shooting that people have been doing:
> * Limit variables - less plugged in the better, so 1x dimm only in A2, 1x gpu, unplug any drives & accessories
> * Pull cmos battery & psu power cable + hit power button to drain residual, battery & power back in
> * Have a fat32 usb stick (smaller 4-8gb stick might actually be better too)
> * Use the bios renamer or change the bios file to C6H.CAP, remembering that Windows 10 hides file extensions by default (if you are doing this off another windows based PC)
> * Bios flashback when system is off
> * If it hangs on first start after flashback, power off/on (not reset)
> 
> How do I RMA this board with Australia ASUS? I emailed them and they never got back to me! useless..!


I can tell you what I have done since mine is running perfectly fine:
* I pluged in everything. I even put an Adaptec RAID 6805T into the middle PCIe x8 slot with 3 SATA HDDS in Raid 5 mode at first start. And also a Powercolor Devil HDX and 3 SSD. 2 SATA and 1 M.2
*Did not do that.
*Used a 64GB USB3 exFAT (Windows 10) Stick
*Renamed it to C6H.CAP
*I did the BIOS Flashback with an empty motherboard. only connected the 2 power cables.
*It might be that mine did also hang after first start. I am not 100% since I did connect the wrong HDMI cable. But I also used the 4s push power button method. At next start it showed the text "BIOS update in progess" and after that it was restarting and everything was up running.


----------



## xzamples

GIGABYTE have already released a new BIOS update, there still isn't a new BIOS update from ASUS - what the hell are they waiting for?

Never buying another ASUS motherboard ever again


----------



## cmac68

Asus Crosshair VI Hero
BIOS Version	7201 
BIOS Date 07/12/2019
AGESA Version	Combo-AM4 1.0.0.2
SMBIOS Version	3.2

Does not fix c5 bug but does fix mouse and keyboard issues.

https://lqi5xq.bn.files.1drv.com/y4...WT3HR6f1vvBW_w/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7201.7z


----------



## Fantomasas

xzamples said:


> GIGABYTE have already released a new BIOS update, there still isn't a new BIOS update from ASUS - what the hell are they waiting for?
> 
> Never buying another ASUS motherboard ever again



It is a little premature to "never buying a product again" because a competitor has a Bios update one day earlier.


Let's wait until Friday to see if Asus can cook something, they do have multiple versions of high-end boards, so I expect a Bios update on Friday, or a statement on when if they cannot deliver it this week.


----------



## macawmatt

cmac68 said:


> Asus Crosshair VI Hero
> BIOS Version	7201
> BIOS Date 07/12/2019
> AGESA Version	Combo-AM4 1.0.0.2
> SMBIOS Version	3.2
> 
> Does not fix c5 bug but does fix mouse and keyboard issues.
> 
> https://lqi5xq.bn.files.1drv.com/y4...WT3HR6f1vvBW_w/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7201.7z


Did you get that from support? Online is still showing 7106 as the latest version.


----------



## Fantomasas

Someone, who had problems and contacted Asus, got it from support and uploaded it on ROG forums.


----------



## rob87

Thanks I've got the C6H not Wifi model, I'll give that a try USB3 exFAT (Windows 10) Stick see if that helps..

Is the 7201 fake??? When I try to extract it, doesn't even extract with errors.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

rob87 said:


> Is the 7201 fake??? When I try to extract it, doesn't even extract with errors.



Just downloaded from that link and it extracted fine here. It's a .7z file. Latest winrar will extract it, or just use 7zip.



https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7201.zip

That returns a 404. It's still not uploaded to the official download site, I don't know if I would flash that yet.


----------



## rob87

Dr. Vodka said:


> Just downloaded from that link and it extracted fine here. It's a .7z file. Latest winrar will extract it, or just use 7zip.


Thanks! Did it fix any of your issues? I'm a bit sceptical of downloading a bios outside of Asus website :/


----------



## Dr. Vodka

I'm not flashing it until I can download it from ASUS' official site. It's not yet uploaded to their servers. The only bug it could fix for me is the mouse not working in the BIOS, but I don't use it there anyway. I have a 1700.


I hope it helps you guys with your 3xxx CPUs.


----------



## jamesmca

i will try it out tonight after work!


----------



## plesit

i was try 7201 still 07 for me

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## yswai1986

MegamanAT said:


> I have no issues at all with my 3900x and Bios 7106. Zero. 2x 16GB Ballistix Sport LT 3000 CL15 (running at XMP 3000 profile), NH-DH15, GTX 1070.
> 
> But I started from scratch because of coming from an 7700K. Bought it brand new while it was on sale here in Austria (109€) and used BIOS Flashback to flash 7106. And it is running absolutely stable and without any issues. No post problems, no standby issues and performance is also fine (CB R20 = 7148).
> 
> So I am very satisfied.


Same here, I bought c6h during promo last month for about 130 USD.
First flashed to 7003 with nothing but CPU power plugged.
Then flashed to 7106 with nothing but CPU power plugged.


----------



## nesham

Now with 7201 BIOS Corsair K70 RGB Lux works again. 

Sent fra min SM-G965F via Tapatalk


----------



## dlbsyst

I just installed it and everything seems fine with my 1700x. Microcenter had 1 3700x in stock this morning and I grabbed it fast. I'm going to be installing it later today. I will report back my findings with this current bios.


----------



## CubanB

Maybe I'm more patient than most.. but I'm willing to give them 2-4 weeks to get everything smoothed out. Even this mouse/KB fix is a start.

I have a general idea in my mind as to what I think is fair to expect. For example.. mainly, I'm just grateful I can use the new CPU's with these older mobos. If this was Intel.. you wouldn't be able to.. fullstop. My 3700X is new in box, but I don't need to install it straight away. I can wait a few weeks. It's ok. Waiting 3-6 months would be a joke, but waiting a few weeks is fine. So if they produce a few updates, and within a certain time period.. and iron out most of the bugs. And then a month or two later, further optimise things.. I don't really see the harm. I expect decent stability within a few weeks, and then 100% stability within a few months. Whether or not that will happen in reality, I don't know. But that's what I expect.

Maybe it's easier to say that because I have an older Intel system that I am using, and can be happy to wait until things settle down. If I was without a PC right now, for sure I would be more impatient about things. But if that were the case, I'd have probably bought the 2700X now.. and buy the 3700X during Xmas sales.

In terms of this board.. compared to X470 version.. it's got 8 SATA ports (instead of 6).. it's got an extra PCI-e slot.. and the VRM's are fine. The only downside is the 16MB Bios rom.. but it looks like there are workarounds for that, and ASUS doesn't seem to be struggling (so far) to fit everything in. Maybe that will change in the future, who knows. But the VRM's are pretty much perfect for the 3000 series CPU's. Even the 16 core should run fine, since these chips aren't clocking very high (unfortunately), and the sweet spot for this board is 150-200A. They are thermally limited, so the wattage (and clocks) don't go so high.

The bugs are frustrating, and I'm not trying to defend ASUS 100% because one can always do better. But I didn't expect much in the first place, and actually.. all boards seem to be struggling. Even X570. So I imagine it'll be a few months until everything is smooth, regardless of which motherboard you are using. And in my opinion.. if you don't mind waiting.. I would go ahead with the 3900X. Just be prepared to have to wait a few weeks longer. There's no reason why 3900X and 3950X can't run on this board. ASUS even want to enable PCI4.0 features.. and AMD don't want them to. It's just that the BIOS alterations take time.

By the way, did anyone who used the new bios.. is PCI-e4.0 still an option in the bios for the SSD? Was it an option before the BIOS update? Because it is on the X470 and I've read that it also is on the X370. AMD are supposed to be locking it in the near future, while ASUS wants it to be an optional variable in the bios, for users to test instability for themselves. I expect by the time that the newest AGESA comes.. these features will be locked via AMD's decision. But for me, I don't need PCI-e4.0 in the first place.

If this board ever gets stable.. consider the X570 BIOS updates like a beta test. And if the X370 is released a month later.. that's a month that helps them further iron out bugs (based off of X570 feedback of the microcode), but maybe I'm just too optimistic. I still think that there is a chance that this turns out the be the best board for the 3000 series. One thing I can tell you for sure.. the power consumption of X370 and X470 will likely be much better than X570. Also, since this is a t topology board it's possible it will be 4 x RAM sticks at as good or better speeds compared to most daisy chain X570 boards. Like 4 x 3600-3800 mhz for 64G total RAM.

Here's a funny little quirk.. 3600 runs faster on A320 than it does on X570. The 3700X and 3900X run slightly faster on X570, but a part of that is because the VRM's can't keep up and start throttling/overheating. It's possible that after a few months, this CH6 will run things really well, since it's raw hardware is good. If it doesn't.. a switch to X470 board is always an option, but I think it's worth giving them some time.


----------



## pipould

I'm personally really thankful Asus took the time to fix the mouse and keyboard issues, such an important feature shouldn't be overlooked.


----------



## CubanB

dlbsyst said:


> I just installed it and everything seems fine with my 1700x. Microcenter had 1 3700x in stock this morning and I grabbed it fast. I'm going to be installing it later today. I will report back my findings with this current bios.


Good luck!


----------



## CubanB

pipould said:


> I'm personally really thankful Asus took the time to fix the mouse and keyboard issues, such an important feature shouldn't be overlooked.


Yeah it's not everything that we want, but it's a step in the right direction.

By the way, does the current BIOS still look the same as the original BIOS that came with the board years ago? The typical ASUS Crosshair UEFI look? Because some board makers have had to do a 'lite' version that looks worse/different. Has ASUS done this or does the BIOS still look the same? It wouldn't surprise me if ASUS are more efficient with their code and are able to fit more into 16MB. But if that is true, that could also be a reason why ASUS BIOS will take longer to release each time.


----------



## pipould

Well I guess so, the look and feel of the BIOS is also somewhat crucial nowadays so I wouldn't just drop it like MSI is doing... IHMO expert users needs something comfy to work with... 

Having a Ryzen 2600 and expecting a 3900X, I haven't found any visual changes with the latest bios, thankfully.


----------



## MegamanAT

CubanB said:


> Maybe I'm more patient than most.. but I'm willing to give them 2-4 weeks to get everything smoothed out. Even this mouse/KB fix is a start.
> 
> I have a general idea in my mind as to what I think is fair to expect. For example.. mainly, I'm just grateful I can use the new CPU's with these older mobos. If this was Intel.. you wouldn't be able to.. fullstop. My 3700X is new in box, but I don't need to install it straight away. I can wait a few weeks. It's ok. Waiting 3-6 months would be a joke, but waiting a few weeks is fine. So if they produce a few updates, and within a certain time period.. and iron out most of the bugs. And then a month or two later, further optimise things.. I don't really see the harm. I expect decent stability within a few weeks, and then 100% stability within a few months. Whether or not that will happen in reality, I don't know. But that's what I expect.
> 
> Maybe it's easier to say that because I have an older Intel system that I am using, and can be happy to wait until things settle down. If I was without a PC right now, for sure I would be more impatient about things. But if that were the case, I'd have probably bought the 2700X now.. and buy the 3700X during Xmas sales.
> 
> In terms of this board.. compared to X470 version.. it's got 8 SATA ports (instead of 6).. it's got an extra PCI-e slot.. and the VRM's are fine. The only downside is the 16MB Bios rom.. but it looks like there are workarounds for that, and ASUS doesn't seem to be struggling (so far) to fit everything in. Maybe that will change in the future, who knows. But the VRM's are pretty much perfect for the 3000 series CPU's. Even the 16 core should run fine, since these chips aren't clocking very high (unfortunately), and the sweet spot for this board is 150-200A. They are thermally limited, so the wattage (and clocks) don't go so high.
> 
> The bugs are frustrating, and I'm not trying to defend ASUS 100% because one can always do better. But I didn't expect much in the first place, and actually.. all boards seem to be struggling. Even X570. So I imagine it'll be a few months until everything is smooth, regardless of which motherboard you are using. And in my opinion.. if you don't mind waiting.. I would go ahead with the 3900X. Just be prepared to have to wait a few weeks longer. There's no reason why 3900X and 3950X can't run on this board. ASUS even want to enable PCI4.0 features.. and AMD don't want them to. It's just that the BIOS alterations take time.
> 
> By the way, did anyone who used the new bios.. is PCI-e4.0 still an option in the bios for the SSD? Was it an option before the BIOS update? Because it is on the X470 and I've read that it also is on the X370. AMD are supposed to be locking it in the near future, while ASUS wants it to be an optional variable in the bios, for users to test instability for themselves. I expect by the time that the newest AGESA comes.. these features will be locked via AMD's decision. But for me, I don't need PCI-e4.0 in the first place.
> 
> If this board ever gets stable.. consider the X570 BIOS updates like a beta test. And if the X370 is released a month later.. that's a month that helps them further iron out bugs (based off of X570 feedback of the microcode), but maybe I'm just too optimistic. I still think that there is a chance that this turns out the be the best board for the 3000 series. One thing I can tell you for sure.. the power consumption of X370 and X470 will likely be much better than X570. Also, since this is a t topology board it's possible it will be 4 x RAM sticks at as good or better speeds compared to most daisy chain X570 boards. Like 4 x 3600-3800 mhz for 64G total RAM.
> 
> Here's a funny little quirk.. 3600 runs faster on A320 than it does on X570. The 3700X and 3900X run slightly faster on X570, but a part of that is because the VRM's can't keep up and start throttling/overheating. It's possible that after a few months, this CH6 will run things really well, since it's raw hardware is good. If it doesn't.. a switch to X470 board is always an option, but I think it's worth giving them some time.


This board is rock solid! My 3900x runs perfectly fine and stable! Nothing to complain about. Voltage and temperatures are also ok. When running aida64 stresstest it runs allcore @~4,1GHz @~73°C @~1,375v with NH-DH15 in dual fan config with standard q-fan profile.

The image was taken while running aida64 stresstest.


----------



## pipould

MegamanAT said:


> This board is rock solid! My 3900x runs perfectly fine and stable! Nothing to complain about. Voltage and temperatures are also ok. When running aida64 stresstest it runs allcore @~4,1GHz @~73°C @~1,375v with NH-DH15 in dual fan config with standard q-fan profile.


What frequency you reach with PBO on single core loads ? Did you try a light undervolt to see if it influences PBO in any ways ? 

My aim would be to achieve the best PBO having a better than stock efficiency. "My" cooling (2*360mm for just a CPU) isn't an issue but the dies surfaces are somewhat a limitation to the whole cooling thing...


----------



## yswai1986

Dr. Vodka said:


> I'm not flashing it until I can download it from ASUS' official site. It's not yet uploaded to their servers. The only bug it could fix for me is the mouse not working in the BIOS, but I don't use it there anyway. I have a 1700.
> 
> 
> I hope it helps you guys with your 3xxx CPUs.


Mouse not working is no problem for me, initially ive installed AI suite to control the fans but it causes windows to crash and restart. After digging through the bios, found out that you can set the fan curve all by keyboard under "Monitor" section in bios.


----------



## CubanB

pipould said:


> Well I guess so, the look and feel of the BIOS is also somewhat crucial nowadays so I wouldn't just drop it like MSI is doing... IHMO expert users needs something comfy to work with...
> 
> Having a Ryzen 2600 and expecting a 3900X, I haven't found any visual changes with the latest bios, thankfully.


Nice to know, thanks.


----------



## MegamanAT

pipould said:


> What frequency you reach with PBO on single core loads ? Did you try a light undervolt to see if it influences PBO in any ways ?
> 
> My aim would be to achieve the best PBO having a better than stock efficiency. "My" cooling (2*360mm for just a CPU) isn't an issue but the dies surfaces are somewhat a limitation to the whole cooling thing...


I have added a screenshot of ryzenmaster while running aida64 stresstest in my previuos post. I don't really need one fast single core so I have not benched it. My main intention for this cpu was jpeg export with DXO Photolab 2 with Prime noise reduction from 36 mpx Pentax K1-II RAW images. And since I found out after my tests that pbo does nothing at all to multicore frequencies, I just stepped back to standard settings. But fastet frequenzy I have seen so far was about 4,35GHz.

Yes, I tried to undervolt but that resulted in "underperformance" ;-). With -0.2v, CB R20 score went down to 6200 from 7150. With -0.1v it went down to about 6700 points. Reran the tests multiple times.

And one addition note: I did put my 16GB modules in A2 and B2. As it was recommended in the manual.


----------



## pipould

yswai1986 said:


> Mouse not working is no problem for me, initially ive installed AI suite to control the fans but it causes windows to crash and restart. After digging through the bios, found out that you can set the fan curve all by keyboard under "Monitor" section in bios.


Don't you feel being fooled over a sold feature not working anymore ? The support of Ryzen 2 has always been just a promise in that sense...


----------



## AliasOfMyself

I spoke to Asus support this morning, they said they know nothing of the issues with the mouse+keyboard, and that nobody has contacted support about the currently available bios on their website having issues with mouse+keyboard. 

Apparently they're also unaware of the issues with Destiny 2 and the 3000 series, and that AMD have released a fix for them to implement.. It's seriously obvious that someone, somewhere at Asus is aware of the issues, otherwise that bios that was just posted here wouldn't have been made available to us. i've escalated my case with them, since it's very obvious that they don't communicate with their own departments at all. 

My 3800x will be here next week, and all i can do is keep it in the box and use my 1700x til they implement the patch that AMD has given them (or not play Destiny 2, which is not an option since i run a busy clan), because there's zero communication at all from them. Gigabyte have already told their customers on Reddit that the bios update that fixes the Destiny issues will be available next week.

I understand there's teething issues, with any new platform there's bound to be, but the sheer lack of communication from Asus is shameful tbh.


----------



## pipould

MegamanAT said:


> I have added a screenshot of ryzenmaster while running aida64 stresstest in my previuos post. I don't really need one fast single core so I have not benched it. My main intention for this cpu was jpeg export with DXO Photolab 2 with Prime noise reduction from 36 mpx Pentax K1-II RAW images. And since I found out after my tests that pbo does nothing at all to multicore frequencies, I just stepped back to standard settings. But fastet frequenzy I have seen so far was about 4,35GHz.
> 
> Yes, I tried to undervolt but that resulted in "underperformance" ;-). With -0.2v, CB R20 score went down to 6200 from 7150. With -0.1v it went down to about 6700 points. Reran the tests multiple times.
> 
> And one addition note: I did put my 16GB modules in A2 and B2. As it was recommended in the manual.


So undervolting without touching anything to frequencies (leaving it in Auto i assume) actually reduced the frequencies (thus the score reduction)?

Or did you set the maximum frequency and coupled that with an undervolt ? 

It's rather annoying to see there's a straight relation between the voltage and the frequency... IHMO undervolting would mean applying an offset to the frequency / voltage curve, and not limiting that curve to an "end" value...

Hopeful some can follow my thoughts.


----------



## pipould

AliasOfMyself said:


> I spoke to Asus support this morning, they said they know nothing of the issues with the mouse+keyboard, and that nobody has contacted support about the currently available bios on their website having issues with mouse+keyboard.
> 
> Apparently they're also unaware of the issues with Destiny 2 and the 3000 series, and that AMD have released a fix for them to implement.. It's seriously obvious that someone, somewhere at Asus is aware of the issues, otherwise that bios that was just posted here wouldn't have been made available to us. i've escalated my case with them, since it's very obvious that they don't communicate with their own departments at all.
> 
> My 3800x will be here next week, and all i can do is keep it in the box and use my 1700x til they implement the patch that AMD has given them (or not play Destiny 2, which is not an option since i run a busy clan), because there's zero communication at all from them. Gigabyte have already told their customers on Reddit that the bios update that fixes the Destiny issues will be available next week.
> 
> I understand there's teething issues, with any new platform there's bound to be, but the sheer lack of communication from Asus is shameful tbh.


Mah, it's like that in every > 100 ppl companies unless something is done to mitigate. 

What would be good is to have someone from BIOS dev at asus sneaking around here...

Kudos to mentioning the mouse issue to them, I guess it's more important that the full ryzen 3XXX series support by now for them.


----------



## MegamanAT

pipould said:


> So undervolting without touching anything to frequencies (leaving it in Auto i assume) actually reduced the frequencies (thus the score reduction)?
> 
> Or did you set the maximum frequency and coupled that with an undervolt ?
> 
> It's rather annoying to see there's a straight relation between the voltage and the frequency... IHMO undervolting would mean applying an offset to the frequency / voltage curve, and not limiting that curve to an "end" value...
> 
> Hopeful some can follow my thoughts.


Yes, all auto with just adding an offset. Yes, but it's even weirder... I could not see any frequency changes in ryzen master (same at about 4,1GHz) but a massive drop in Cinebench points.


----------



## pipould

WOW. Nice one here:


----------



## pipould

MegamanAT said:


> Yes, all auto with just adding an offset. Yes, but it's even weirder... I could not see any frequency changes in ryzen master (same at about 4,1GHz) but a massive drop in Cinebench points.


I just can't grasp the thing. 

My Ryzen 2600 is sold now, so I can't even try to reproduce the behavior.


----------



## ItsMB

pipould said:


> WOW. Nice one here:


***??? hahahahaha this must be fake come on, is that real?


----------



## AliasOfMyself

pipould said:


> Mah, it's like that in every > 100 ppl companies unless something is done to mitigate.
> 
> What would be good is to have someone from BIOS dev at asus sneaking around here...
> 
> Kudos to mentioning the mouse issue to them, I guess it's more important that the full ryzen 3XXX series support by now for them.


See Gigabyte are at least doing things right by communicating in a public Reddit thread that the Destiny 2 bios fix is incoming, we've heard nothing at all so far, which is a little nerve racking lol.

As for a bios dev being here, i agree, i loved seeing Elmor post here with updates, and i was kinda sad when he announced he was leaving Asus tbh.

I just wish that Asus support would at least fact check things before they respond to customers, as there has definitely been people contacting them about both the mouse issue, and the Destiny 2 issue too, i mean they'd have to be living under a really big rock to not know about the Destiny 2 issue at least.

That said, i'm really grateful that they're supporting the 3000 series on the older motherboards, i just hope they don't leave it too long, as there's always the danger that my 3800x is faulty which increases the waiting game even more lol.. i'm hyped for my new cpu, so hopefully Asus at least announce something soon


----------



## Serchio

AliasOfMyself said:


> See Gigabyte are at least doing things right by communicating in a public Reddit thread that the Destiny 2 bios fix is incoming, we've heard nothing at all so far, which is a little nerve racking lol.
> 
> 
> 
> As for a bios dev being here, i agree, i loved seeing Elmor post here with updates, and i was kinda sad when he announced he was leaving Asus tbh.



I’m missing Elmor’s posts here - I know he is responding from time to time but I need to say that he’s support for the community was the main reason why I have decided to buy CH6.

I don’t want to buy R3900X just to discover that I can’t run in on CH6. It looks like it might be better to have R1700X with CH6 as a second workstation and just move to GB Aorus Master for R3900X - at least for me, since I really appreciate GB-Maths support as I had previously appreciated Elmor’s input here.

It is a bit sad that Asus doesn’t understand why CH6 and CH7 was so popular among people here...


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Serchio said:


> I’m missing Elmor’s posts here - I know he is responding from time to time but I need to say that he’s support for the community was the main reason why I have decided to buy CH6.
> 
> I don’t want to buy R3900X just to discover that I can’t run in on CH6. It looks like it might be better to have R1700X with CH6 as a second workstation and just move to GB Aorus Master for R3900X - at least for me, since I really appreciate GB-Maths support as I had previously appreciated Elmor’s input here.
> 
> It is a bit sad that Asus doesn’t understand why CH6 and CH7 was so popular among people here...



Elmor left ASUS months ago. Raja has gone AWOL. So yeah, no direct support. When I get a new mobo, it won't be asus


----------



## JeyD02

Never had issues with the same keyboard on 7106.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Can someone make AsusZenStates compatibile with ZEN2 ?
@elmor shared the source some time ago...

-> https://github.com/eelmor/ASUS-ZenStates-0.7.1


----------



## looncraz

AliasOfMyself said:


> I spoke to Asus support this morning, they said they know nothing of the issues with the mouse+keyboard, and that nobody has contacted support about the currently available bios on their website having issues with mouse+keyboard.
> 
> Apparently they're also unaware of the issues with Destiny 2 and the 3000 series, and that AMD have released a fix for them to implement.. It's seriously obvious that someone, somewhere at Asus is aware of the issues, otherwise that bios that was just posted here wouldn't have been made available to us. i've escalated my case with them, since it's very obvious that they don't communicate with their own departments at all.
> 
> My 3800x will be here next week, and all i can do is keep it in the box and use my 1700x til they implement the patch that AMD has given them (or not play Destiny 2, which is not an option since i run a busy clan), because there's zero communication at all from them. Gigabyte have already told their customers on Reddit that the bios update that fixes the Destiny issues will be available next week.
> 
> I understand there's teething issues, with any new platform there's bound to be, but the sheer lack of communication from Asus is shameful tbh.



You talked to one tech who didn't know anything. They're easy to find.

AMD knows the issues and has directly solved them... now we're waiting for ASUS to figure it out.


----------



## BoMbY

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Can someone make AsusZenStates compatibile with ZEN2 ?
> @elmor shared the source some time ago...
> 
> -> https://github.com/eelmor/ASUS-ZenStates-0.7.1


AMD hasn't released an updated PPR (or BKDG) yet, I guess most stuff should still work, but ...


----------



## larrydavid

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Can someone make AsusZenStates compatibile with ZEN2 ?
> @elmor shared the source some time ago...
> 
> -> https://github.com/eelmor/ASUS-ZenStates-0.7.1


Someone already did https://github.com/irusanov/ZenStates/


----------



## MegamanAT

pipould said:


> I just can't grasp the thing.
> 
> My Ryzen 2600 is sold now, so I can't even try to reproduce the behavior.


It seems like I am not the only one: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cdkbkk/psa_undervolting_does_not_retain_performance_with/


----------



## datspike

[email protected] + 3800C14 Micron Rev.E


Spoiler


----------



## theantipop91

Does anyone know how to turn on AutoOC via Crosshair VI BIOS? I've enabled PBO, but can't seem to find the AutoOC setting?


----------



## janice1234

btw, did anyone try to report the C6H bios issue (C5, mouse not working, no AGESA 1.0.0.3) to Asus using their official discord server? it seems like some of them (Silent [email protected]/[email protected]) is active at there.

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?111022-Official-ROG-Discord-Server

even for msi and gigabyte, they already released bios with bugfix and latest AGESA to B350/X370/B450/X470 mobo. But asus only focus on X570 and forget about old chipsets, very disappointed with them.


----------



## jstar

I'm on the RMA process with the reseller, will let you know how it goes once I have returned board and it will be inspected.

Asus support is completely useless, once again chatting and they take ~10min to respond each time and ignoring all my questions. They could not even verify BETA BIOS (7201) and they don't have any change or release notes for 7201, would need to wait once it is published public... okay...

On another note, just shaking my head here for Asus and how ridiculous they look. I am helping family member to build 1080p budget gaming PC and I'm looking for options, one MB option is MSI B450 PRO CARBON AC, a budget MB. I went to MSI site, I wanted to verify memory support... and clicked on "Support".

First what I see is they have fresh BIOS released, including support for 3rd gen Ryzen. And yes, 3900X is listed. Easily written with details. There is also link to additional BETA bios.
That is good to know, however I wanted to see memory, so I click "compatibility" from left side.

And the options, what the ... seriously, there is compatibility listed per CPU, storage, and Memory per series! Ryzen 1000, Ryzen 2000, Ryzen 3000 series... I am completely overwhelmed, this is how companies should work. Out of curiosity wanted to see Asus list: QVL list updated March 2018, messy PDF 

We have to be more demanding as consumers and can't get Asus off the hook with their BS.

Here is link to MSI, you have to see this: https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/B450-GAMING-PRO-CARBON-AC#support-cpu

And then ask where is the value-add, ~140€ MB can provide all that so I wonder really, really long why I paid over 300€ for Asus?


----------



## theantipop91

Here is the link to the 7201 BIOS - https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cdzwwo/asus_bios_updates_and_ryzen_3000/etxh5m3/

Does anyone know how you gain access to BETA Bios?


----------



## jstar

theantipop91 said:


> Here is the link to the 7201 BIOS - https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cdzwwo/asus_bios_updates_and_ryzen_3000/etxh5m3/
> 
> Does anyone know how you gain access to BETA Bios?


Knowledgeable support person has their ways, maybe they have raised similar problem (escalation) to higher level and has access due it, or just knows their way in internal systems.
There is always someone who knows, it is just matter of getting through to that person.


----------



## jamesmca

So I took a leap of faith and installed this beta 7201 bios.... It booted just fine with my 2700x after flashing it from the ez flash menu. Swapped cpus crossed my fingers and..... O7... reset...07. Tried everything we once did before, almost always an 07. I guess the waiting continues.


----------



## heavyarms1912

datspike said:


> [email protected] + 3800C14 Micron Rev.E
> 
> 
> Spoiler


is that the 3600 Elite kit?


----------



## hgelehl

plesit said:


> hey today i install ryzen 3600 after my 1600 sold.
> but my C6H give me error code 07 after update 7106 with bios flashback..
> need help asap
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


WOW.

I have EXACT 100% same problem

except my c6h and r5 3600 is brand new and all my other parts were previously tested on different mobo

only thing I did was used usb to flash bios but I'm stuck at 07 error

I'm going nuts trying to figure out how to fix this

mine flips between 07, 22, 0d sometimes 

quick goolge search says 07 is ram error but there is no way it's ram because my ram was previously tested on different mobo

I think it's motherboard issue

I guess they want people to buy expensive x570 instead of cheap x370/x470


----------



## rob87

hgelehl said:


> WOW.
> 
> I have EXACT 100% same problem
> 
> except my c6h and r5 3600 is brand new and all my other parts were previously tested on different mobo
> 
> only thing I did was used usb to flash bios but I'm stuck at 07 error
> 
> I'm going nuts trying to figure out how to fix this
> 
> mine flips between 07, 22, 0d sometimes
> 
> quick goolge search says 07 is ram error but there is no way it's ram because my ram was previously tested on different mobo
> 
> I think it's motherboard issue
> 
> I guess they want people to buy expensive x570 instead of cheap x370/x470



I've had the exact same issue, however using the latest 7106 BIOS not the 7201 BETA one that some people have used as I'm still waiting for the official BIOS update from ASUS.

I've sent several emails to ASUS however no response as yet  typical! When I had the B450 Tomohawk Motherboard, MSI was quick to say send it in for RMA however I sold that motherboard and bought the C6H


----------



## dagget3450

i just got my ryzen 3600 today to play with. I updated bios (7106)before cpu install. i tested after bios update then slapped in 3600. Works, only issue i ran into was a boot issue on raid but resolved in bios setting. I even was able to set DOHCP setting and rocknroll 3466 ddr4 i had finally running at rated speed unlike my old 1700.

I wonder why you guys are having issues. How did you update your BIOS? i did USB drive in the BIOS usb port and just used the bios button near the usb port. Probably doesn't matter i suppose

Also should add when i installed the bios update.I rebooted with the 1700 still in it, and saw it come up with a screen " updating" bios and said not to power off, then it rebooted on its own and came up to bios setup like normal. I was thinking if you swapped cpu before letting it update maybe it got stuck? I am sure you guys covered your bases but wanted to mention it anyways.There has to be something like maybe hardware incompatibility.

Asus ch6 - trident gskill 3466cl16 - AMd vega gpu


----------



## Ryoz

The latest bios 7106 also has some bug with fan control, the CPU fan will drop below 300RPM or even stop after sometime. (i set a manual fan curve with PWM mode)

Really speechless with asus.


----------



## rob87

Hey guys

I'm just going to RMA my board as I'm not getting anywhere 

Hopefully ASUS can repair/replace it with a brand new working board!


----------



## voxson5

dagget3450 said:


> I wonder why you guys are having issues. How did you update your BIOS? i did USB drive in the BIOS usb port and just used the bios button near the usb port. Probably doesn't matter i suppose
> 
> Also should add when i installed the bios update.I rebooted with the 1700 still in it, and saw it come up with a screen " updating" bios and said not to power off, then it rebooted on its own and came up to bios setup like normal. I was thinking if you swapped cpu before letting it update maybe it got stuck? I am sure you guys covered your bases but wanted to mention it anyways.There has to be something like maybe hardware incompatibility.


That's what I did as well - had my 1700 in for the USB bios flashback, booted into the new bios & saved as bios defaults, rebooted into windows as a sanity check, then turned off and popped in the 3700x

It took ages to start up, or felt like ages anyway, and it self restarted 2 or 3 times (maybe more) before the bios screen popped up.


----------



## hgelehl

anyone know what solid/permanent blue light means for usb flashback?

I think I tried to flash like 10 times today to fix the issue and now it stays blue forever after flashing 5-7 times instead of flashing 

is the mobo dead?


----------



## Dave001

hgelehl said:


> anyone know what solid/permanent blue light means for usb flashback?
> 
> I think I tried to flash like 10 times today to fix the issue and now it stays blue forever after flashing 5-7 times instead of flashing
> 
> is the mobo dead?


Taken from the manual.


----------



## voxson5

hgelehl said:


> anyone know what solid/permanent blue light means for usb flashback?
> 
> I think I tried to flash like 10 times today to fix the issue and now it stays blue forever after flashing 5-7 times instead of flashing
> 
> is the mobo dead?


Trying checking the filename (including the extension .CAP) is correct for your board, and maybe even re-download a fresh version? USB formatted OK? In correct USB slot?

You might have it named the bios as C6H.CAP.CAP by mistake (for example)


----------



## matthew87

If i was to upgrade to a 3xxx series processor and use the C6H, other than PCIe 4 (which i don't care about at this point) would i be missing any other major features of the new processors?

PBO for example?


----------



## herericc

matthew87 said:


> If i was to upgrade to a 3xxx series processor and use the C6H, other than PCIe 4 (which i don't care about at this point) would i be missing any other major features of the new processors?
> 
> PBO for example?


Once we have a working BIOS it should be equivalent


----------



## hgelehl

anyone with working crosshair 6 + r5 3600?

or is it just unsupported at the moment and it's waste of time trying troubleshoot?

+ any1 know how long it usually takes for asus to release working bios?


----------



## KWSW

hgelehl said:


> anyone with working crosshair 6 + r5 3600?
> 
> or is it just unsupported at the moment and it's waste of time trying troubleshoot?
> 
> + any1 know how long it usually takes for asus to release working bios?


I have a 3800X on my C6H and other than the random boot up problem which I have to just clear cmos and reload from user profile, so far everything is ok.
As for crazy high voltages and temps, I am manually setting the speed at 4.0ghz and 1.1v. Will prob test more this weekend but so far gaming and photo post processing is ok.


----------



## roco_smith

Just looking at the CPU specification is look like the Crosshair VI Extreme support up to 8 cores CPU according to Asus Site so why is not update on the cpu support list 



AMD AM4 Socket AMD Ryzen™ 2nd Generation/Ryzen™ with Radeon™ Vega Graphics/Ryzen™ 1st Generation/7th Generation A-series/Athlon X4 Processors 
*Supports AM4 Socket 14 nm CPU*
*Supports CPU up to 8 cores*
* Refer to www.asus.com for CPU support list


----------



## rob87

Has anyone flashed their bios to the 'unofficial 7201?

I'm wondering if it's worth a shot?


----------



## Ryoz

roco_smith said:


> Just looking at the CPU specification is look like the Crosshair VI Extreme support up to 8 cores CPU according to Asus Site so why is not update on the cpu support list
> 
> 
> 
> AMD AM4 Socket AMD Ryzen™ 2nd Generation/Ryzen™ with Radeon™ Vega Graphics/Ryzen™ 1st Generation/7th Generation A-series/Athlon X4 Processors
> *Supports AM4 Socket 14 nm CPU*
> *Supports CPU up to 8 cores*
> * Refer to www.asus.com for CPU support list


It seems like they only fully concentrate on X570 now lol, and have little to no time for other previous generation board.

Thanks to the buggy BIOS, mine CPU fan even stop running just now while i am stress testing. zzz



rob87 said:


> Has anyone flashed their bios to the 'unofficial 7201?
> 
> I'm wondering if it's worth a shot?


As i know, that beta bios only fix the mouse issue, but other thing still remain the same.


----------



## rob87

Ryoz said:


> It seems like they only fully concentrate on X570 now lol, and have little to no time for other previous generation board.
> 
> Thanks to the buggy BIOS, mine CPU fan even stop running just now while i am stress testing. zzz
> 
> 
> 
> As i know, that beta bios only fix the mouse issue, but other thing still remain the same.


Ohhhhhhhhh what can we do  I don't want to buy another MB x570 just so I can use my new 3rd gen AMD LOL!

Ugh.. CMON ASUS WAKE UP!


----------



## bavarianblessed

I'll grab some BIOS screen shots when I get home but my 3700X is running great with the RAM at 3400 CL15 and fabric at 1700.
7106 will run Ryzen 3000 fine if you don't try to push it or tinker with the settings too much. It boosts to 4.17 all-core and when I tried to 

set the BCLK to 100MHz (so it would hit 4.2) I got the C5 post error many others have reported. 

After that I cleared CMOS and recognized my limits, keeping it simple until Asus gets their **** together. It's a huge boost in performance over the 1600X


----------



## elguero

Has anyone with a ryzen 3xxx cpu tried the settings raja published a few days ago?


----------



## MacClipper

hgelehl said:


> anyone with working crosshair 6 + r5 3600?
> 
> or is it just unsupported at the moment and it's waste of time trying troubleshoot?
> 
> + any1 know how long it usually takes for asus to release working bios?


Working all good on my test C6H setup.
https://forums.hardwarezone.com.sg/121779980-post249.html


No problem at all after manually tweaking boot vRAM and fclk - keyboard/mouse works OK, no C5/07 errors on POST. Does a triple POST on cold boots though, warm boots are fine.


otoh, same exact parts on C6E gave me a much tougher time with random C5 POST errors, hoping for a new BIOS before trying again.


----------



## rob87

MacClipper said:


> Working all good on my test C6H setup.
> https://forums.hardwarezone.com.sg/121779980-post249.html
> 
> 
> No problem at all after manually tweaking boot vRAM and fclk - keyboard/mouse works OK, no C5/07 errors on POST. Does a triple POST on cold boots though, warm boots are fine.
> 
> 
> otoh, same exact parts on C6E gave me a much tougher time with random C5 POST errors, hoping for a new BIOS before trying again.



What BIOS version are you on?


----------



## MegamanAT

matthew87 said:


> If i was to upgrade to a 3xxx series processor and use the C6H, other than PCIe 4 (which i don't care about at this point) would i be missing any other major features of the new processors?
> 
> PBO for example?


PBO is a joke that does not do anything on any board. At least at the moment. Maybe there is some boost issue in AGESA... https://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/3491-explaining-precision-boost-overdrive-benchmarks-auto-oc "Precision Boost OVERDRIVE and AutoOC are poorly named and poorly explained features that barely do anything and just serve to confuse the discussion"

My 3900x never ever has seen anything above 4350MHz on one core, With or without PBO. Allcore under is load is about 4100MHz.


----------



## Ryoz

elguero said:


> Has anyone with a ryzen 3xxx cpu tried the settings raja published a few days ago?


what settings do you mean, can you post the link here? thanks.


----------



## SirMacke

Any word on a bios-version that does not bring 15 new bugs?
Routine to start this right now:
Power on --> C5 --> CMOS
Power on, enter UEFI.
Reset due to computer hangs in UEFI
Power on, enter UEFI.
Reset due to computer hangs in UEFI
Power on, enter UEFI.
Reset due to computer hangs in UEFI
Power on, enter UEFI.
Reset due to computer hangs in UEFI
Power on, enter UEFI.
Change some stuff, bootV set to 1.4 --> F10
0d --> Reset
0d --> Reset
0d --> Reset
PSU power off.
Now the computer might boot, but sometimes C5 again.

Fun


----------



## AliasOfMyself

looncraz said:


> You talked to one tech who didn't know anything. They're easy to find.
> 
> AMD knows the issues and has directly solved them... now we're waiting for ASUS to figure it out.


I was sure i made it clear that i know the person i spoke to didn't know anything when i said i'd escalated my case with Asus support lol..

anyway, i got a new message this morning, either this guy doesn't know anything either, or there's something up with the 7201 bios you guys are trying out right now, here's what was said:

"Dear ****** ****,

Thank you for contacting ASUS and raising your complaint with our complaint team.
We are terribly sorry to be advised that you are experiencing issues with your ASUS product.

Kindly be advised that as soon there is a new BIOS update available, our team in HQ Taiwan will make an announcement at the Asus website.
Till that time, we have no new BIOS update for the motherboard available.

Our apologies for the inconveniences caused to you."

This lack of any kind of proper product support is very serious, i know the x370 based boards are old now, but that doesn't mean they should be as bad as they have been in communicating, i mean AFAIK the x570 boards customers are in pretty much so the same boat. If i end up having to upgrade to an x570 board, it won't be an Asus one.


----------



## chroniclard

MegamanAT said:


> PBO is a lie/joke that does not do anything on any board. At least at the moment. Maybe there is some boost issue in AGESA... https://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/3491-explaining-precision-boost-overdrive-benchmarks-auto-oc "Precision Boost OVERDRIVE and AutoOC are poorly named and poorly explained features that barely do anything and just serve to confuse the discussion"
> 
> My 3900x never ever has seen anything above 4350MHz on one core, With or without PBO. Allcore under is load is about 4100MHz.


There are people on other forums seeing proper boost speeds. Albeit on different motherboards. One suspects its all down to poorly implemented and old bioses.


----------



## Brko

I have C6H + R5 3600 with BIOS 7106 for 5 days now. 
Not a single issue and never saw C5 error, even when l power off PC and pull out the power cord.

Set Boot RAM Voltage on 1.40V, digi power settings as they were with R5 2600. 

Everything is working OK except mouse in BIOS. 

In Windows not a single BSOD or CTD during gaming (1903 latest updates + latest AMD driver 1.07.07).

Currently l set my CPU @ 4.1 GHz w 1.265V and is all OK. It has been on 4.2GHz w 1.33V but temperatures were not quite OK so l lower 100MHz and CPU voltage.

Did not try PBO/AutoOC with this BIOS. RAM is @ 3466MHz 14-14-14-30 and it will be tinkered more when we will have updated Calc and more polished BIOS.

So far so good. Satisfied with it so far (l had R5 1600 and R5 2600 on the same board from April 2017).



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## datspike

heavyarms1912 said:


> is that the 3600 Elite kit?


Nope, 3200C16 Ballistix Sport LT


----------



## DevionNL

C5 error only occurs when going over 3600MHz DDR4 speeds (from my own experience) with GSkill 4133's, if I go higher or require more voltage it will C5 at cold boot.


----------



## jstar

I tried the beta bios, did not help with the 07 error.
Also I tried flashbacking to 7003 and then 7106 (without turning system on).
And once again with 7201 beta bios I set dram boot voltage/dram voltage to 1.35 and 2133MHz, nope, doesn't work.

I also tested disabling fast boot, NVME support and ensured everything related to CPU was set on Auto. Nope.

But the thing is system does not even try properly POST with 3700X, I mean with ryzen 1700 in, leds are flashing between white/amber (near post code display), and it takes long time to POST.

With 3700X in, power goes on, cpu fans spin, no led switchcing and then just 07.

Btw, all mem settings which I tried I also booted 1st with ryzen 1700 to ensure those work, then turned off system and swapped CPU.

<sarcastic>Hint for Asus: Start hosting annual competition who is the fastest tearing down system and putting back. I will participate as with your QA my skills are improving every day! </sarcastic>

Pfffffft the point why I decided to go for 3rd gen was to get easy performance boost without all the hassle assembling new system, reinstalling windows and software... looks like it is unavoidable and need to continue with RMA, which means I am without system week+... why can't Asus comment on anything?


----------



## ch1mer4

datspike said:


> Nope, 3200C16 Ballistix Sport LT


Thanks for your screenshot, great numbers!

What voltage did you set them to get these speeds? And which board revision do you have?

I still can't get mine above 3200...


----------



## sandman1330

jstar said:


> I tried the beta bios, did not help with the 07 error.
> Also I tried flashbacking to 7003 and then 7106 (without turning system on).
> And once again with 7201 beta bios I set dram boot voltage/dram voltage to 1.35 and 2133MHz, nope, doesn't work.
> 
> I also tested disabling fast boot, NVME support and ensured everything related to CPU was set on Auto. Nope.
> 
> But the thing is system does not even try properly POST with 3700X, I mean with ryzen 1700 in, leds are flashing between white/amber (near post code display), and it takes long time to POST.
> 
> With 3700X in, power goes on, cpu fans spin, no led switchcing and then just 07.
> 
> Btw, all mem settings which I tried I also booted 1st with ryzen 1700 to ensure those work, then turned off system and swapped CPU.
> 
> <sarcastic>Hint for Asus: Start hosting annual competition who is the fastest tearing down system and putting back. I will participate as with your QA my skills are improving every day! </sarcastic>
> 
> Pfffffft the point why I decided to go for 3rd gen was to get easy performance boost without all the hassle assembling new system, reinstalling windows and software... looks like it is unavoidable and need to continue with RMA, which means I am without system week+... why can't Asus comment on anything?


I am still in the exact same boat. No LEDs, nothing - straight to 07. I even tried a different type of RAM, A cheap 1.2v stick, no dice.

I still have a week to return my 3900X, I will give Asus until this weekend to get a new bios before I have to return the chip. I don't think a board RMA will fly for me as the 3900X is not a supported chip (officially).

If I do have to return it, I may wait a month or so and try again with a 3800X after BIOS matures.

This is painful, since I bought first gen Ryzen years ago to get an AM4 board, specifically waiting for this day. I could have bought intel and been gaming at higher FPS for the last 2 years, but I bought into AM4 for the forward compatibility and to support AMD (competition is good). Frustrated!


----------



## treehouse

So far everything is working fine with my 3700X and Crosshair VI Hero but I am a little bit worried about core voltages reaching 1.5V. Yesterday HWMonitor even showed >1.5V. Like 1.54V or something, is that normal?
I updated the bios, added 2x16GB 3200CL16 Corsair Vengeance LPX RAM and changed DRAM voltage to 1.35V 3200MHz. First Cinebench run shows 4945 MC and 505 SC, very high scores when compared to what I've seen online.

I attached a screenshot with more info.


----------



## TwoBeers

treehouse said:


> So far everything is working fine with my 3700X and Crosshair VI Hero but I am a little bit worried about core voltages reaching 1.5V. Yesterday HWMonitor even showed >1.5V. Like 1.54V or something, is that normal?


All normal, don't worry. The higher voltages only apply when one core is boosted. If you see 1.4V+ for a longer time on more cores then you have an issue.


----------



## Evoluxion

datspike said:


> Nope, 3200C16 Ballistix Sport LT


This one? BLS8G4D32AESCK


----------



## Yviena

I think the c6h or AGESA has a bug where it's setting the wrong RZQ/cadbus, and maybe other settings even if it's displayed as correct in the bios, as it seems that I need to change multiple values back, and forth for my memory to be stable, these settings/values I run has been proven to be completely stable, and for some reason a cold boot sometimes completely wrecks memory stability with errors within a minute.


----------



## heavyarms1912

datspike said:


> Nope, 3200C16 Ballistix Sport LT


Okay did you try a memtest run? Is it stable?
It boots up fine for me and AIDA64 bench runs fine but when running membench on Ryzen DRAM calculator 1.5.1 or memtest program itself, it would give out errors. (3000 CL15 kit E-die)


----------



## magnafides

heavyarms1912 said:


> Okay did you try a memtest run? Is it stable?
> It boots up fine for me and AIDA64 bench runs fine but when running membench on Ryzen DRAM calculator 1.5.1 or memtest program itself, it would give out errors. (3000 CL15 kit E-die)


E-die needs a higher value for one of the timings, I can't find which.

Edit: nvm, assuming the DRAM calculator would take care of that.


----------



## jamesmca

Yviena said:


> I think the c6h or AGESA has a bug where it's setting the wrong RZQ/cadbus, and maybe other settings even if it's displayed as correct in the bios, as it seems that I need to change multiple values back, and forth for my memory to be stable, these settings/values I run has been proven to be completely stable, and for some reason a cold boot sometimes completely wrecks memory stability with errors within a minute.


Mobile app hates S's!


----------



## RossiOCUK

How're we looking for 4 DIMM (4x8GB) overclocking with 3000 series on this board?


----------



## yswai1986

heavyarms1912 said:


> Okay did you try a memtest run? Is it stable?
> It boots up fine for me and AIDA64 bench runs fine but when running membench on Ryzen DRAM calculator 1.5.1 or memtest program itself, it would give out errors. (3000 CL15 kit E-die)


I always rely on GSAT test, I find it very reliable in catching memory oc instability.
You can run it from Cinnamon Linux live USB, just go into terminal mode, stop lightdm service, apt get install stressaptest and run it.


----------



## Takla

https://valid.x86.fr/xwggzr

Ryzen 5 3600 @ 4.4ghz all cores
CPU-Z BENCHMARK
Single-Thread 539
Multi-Thread 4417

max temp was 76°c after ~12mins of cpu-z stress test. the cooler is the Arctic Freezer 34 eSports Duo

PBO does literally nothing, neither in the bios settings nor with ryzen master. I had to use the good old all core fixed ratio and fixed constant voltage (1.4v) as having a negative or positive offset would result in no post. Would be great if in a future bios update I can reach these scores but retain the ability for the cpu to down-clock.

Has anyone trouble setting the memory CAS latency below 16? Even with the d.o.c.p profile loaded it won't go below 16, when in fact my memory is rated for 15-16-16-35 3000mhz

Thankfully no stupid error codes or stuff like fans suddently turning off. But I noticed that many settings in the bios right now do nothing, like for example, I turned off the leds but they stay on anyway.


----------



## heavyarms1912

magnafides said:


> E-die needs a higher value for one of the timings, I can't find which.
> 
> Edit: nvm, assuming the DRAM calculator would take care of that.


I think you're referring to TRCD.


----------



## macawmatt

RossiOCUK said:


> How're we looking for 4 DIMM (4x8GB) overclocking with 3000 series on this board?


My initial attempts at getting my Crucial Sport LT 3200 4x8gb above 3200 have met no success, only tried a couple of times with numbers from DRAM Calc, but I need to go back and change a few boxes and get some new numbers to try.


----------



## larrydavid

RossiOCUK said:


> How're we looking for 4 DIMM (4x8GB) overclocking with 3000 series on this board?


I've been able to achive 3400 CL14 with optimized subtimings with 4x8GB b-die on my Crosshair VI Extreme.

I can go higher, but not with the same tightness of timings. I'm hoping future BIOS updates help with this.


----------



## YpsiNine

Takla said:


> I had to use the good old all core fixed ratio and fixed constant voltage (1.4v) as having a negative or positive offset would result in no post.


Just a tip, the maximum recommended safe all core voltage for Zen 2 is 1.325 volts.


----------



## MegamanAT

Takla said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/xwggzr
> Has anyone trouble setting the memory CAS latency below 16? Even with the d.o.c.p profile loaded it won't go below 16, when in fact my memory is rated for 15-16-16-35 3000mhz


Yes, same problem here. Tested with 7106 and 7201.


----------



## BoMbY

Working fine with Ryzen 2700X, so I guess it must be either the settings, or some bug for the 3000 series.


----------



## hgelehl

it's been a huge waste of time and hassle
not sure why they even list zen2 as supported cpus when their mobos don't even post due to bios issues

thankfully mine was recent purchase and will be returning mine if new bios fix doesn't get released by end of this week

for top of the line mobo, I expected better support even though it's old gen

but nopppppe. no asus mobo for me in the future


----------



## MCCOPRA

What is the stable bios for ryzen 3600 getting the cpu on saturday - have crosshair VI hero with a r7 [email protected] now. 
running 2 kit of G.Skill Trident Z 2x8GB DDR4-3000 CL14 - F4-3000C14D-16GTZ - 32gb total.


----------



## jamesmca

MCCOPRA said:


> What is the stable bios for ryzen 3600 getting the cpu on saturday - have crosshair VI hero with a r7 [email protected] now.
> running 2 kit of G.Skill Trident Z 2x8GB DDR4-3000 CL14 - F4-3000C14D-16GTZ - 32gb total.


Seems none right now for the c6h. Hit or miss if it even post for people. those who got it working seem to be on 7106 mostly, or 7003.


----------



## larrydavid

Takla said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/xwggzr
> 
> Ryzen 5 3600 @ 4.4ghz all cores
> CPU-Z BENCHMARK
> Single-Thread 539
> Multi-Thread 4417
> 
> max temp was 76°c after ~12mins of cpu-z stress test. the cooler is the Arctic Freezer 34 eSports Duo
> 
> PBO does literally nothing, neither in the bios settings nor with ryzen master. I had to use the good old all core fixed ratio and fixed constant voltage (1.4v) as having a negative or positive offset would result in no post. Would be great if in a future bios update I can reach these scores but retain the ability for the cpu to down-clock.
> 
> Has anyone trouble setting the memory CAS latency below 16? Even with the d.o.c.p profile loaded it won't go below 16, when in fact my memory is rated for 15-16-16-35 3000mhz
> 
> Thankfully no stupid error codes or stuff like fans suddently turning off. But I noticed that many settings in the bios right now do nothing, like for example, I turned off the leds but they stay on anyway.


You can't use odd CAS latency numbers if Geardown mode is enabled.


----------



## MegamanAT

MCCOPRA said:


> What is the stable bios for ryzen 3600 getting the cpu on saturday - have crosshair VI hero with a r7 [email protected] now.
> running 2 kit of G.Skill Trident Z 2x8GB DDR4-3000 CL14 - F4-3000C14D-16GTZ - 32gb total.


my 3900x is running fine on 7106 and 7201. 7201 did fix the mouse issue in bios.


----------



## jstar

sandman1330 said:


> I am still in the exact same boat. No LEDs, nothing - straight to 07. I even tried a different type of RAM, A cheap 1.2v stick, no dice.
> 
> I still have a week to return my 3900X, I will give Asus until this weekend to get a new bios before I have to return the chip. I don't think a board RMA will fly for me as the 3900X is not a supported chip (officially).
> 
> If I do have to return it, I may wait a month or so and try again with a 3800X after BIOS matures.
> 
> This is painful, since I bought first gen Ryzen years ago to get an AM4 board, specifically waiting for this day. I could have bought intel and been gaming at higher FPS for the last 2 years, but I bought into AM4 for the forward compatibility and to support AMD (competition is good). Frustrated!


Indeed... and the lack of communication is what makes it the worst. If Asus would say that there has been unexpected issues what we haven't noticed, give us until <date> and we'll provide ETA for fix then. Then we would at least know, because you go crazy with troubleshooting, settings etc because with the same rev, exact same components, people have been able to put their system working so there is small doubt always what if, what if, what if ... but I am glad I still had my old CPU and when everything works with that, I know it must be 3rd gen.

I did return board today, let's see how it goes. Extremely frustrated as well, I specifically went for 3rd gen / AM4 to avoid what I did today; unscrewing MB fron chassis, unplugging every single cable, detaching all my carefully and thought cables, they were ziptied, ... sigh.


----------



## jstar

Today was final attempt before sending C6H back, MB was on test bench and outside case.
In this video connected was:
ATX 24 pin
CPU 8pin
GPU with 2x PCI-e power
1x MEM 

CPU (1700 or 3700X) and cpu+some case fans (flapping sound) 

Here is first successful POST with Ryzen 1700:





And here is 3700X, the only thing what has changed is that system was turned off, CPU swapped to 3700X:


----------



## MegamanAT

I played around with voltages once again with my 3900x and in my opinion "auto" vcore is too high in 7106 and 7201. I get ~7150 points in CB R20 with auto vcore. temp is about 80°C while running CB but ~90-92 while running prime95. Noctuah NH-D15 with both fans. Adding an -0.2v offset reduces both temps and performance dramatically. Only about 6300 points in CB.

Adding -0.1v seems to be ok. CB performance is down to about 7075 points with temps about 10°C less than with auto. Allcore frequency is about 25 MHz less on each core. I am currently running prime95 for 30min and allcore freq is constantly about 4033 MHz per core. Temperature is about 81.5°C

So with the Noctua NH-D15 beeing pushed to it's limits with auto vcore enabled, how should the stock cooler work/perform? I just can't image that this is the way AMD designed that thing. Must be an issue with the bios. Or maybe AGESA 1.0.0.3 is the key to lower temps?


----------



## larrydavid

MegamanAT said:


> I played around with voltages once again with my 3900x and in my opinion "auto" vcore is too high in 7106 and 7201. I get ~7150 points in CB R20 with auto vcore. temp is about 80°C while running CB but ~90-92 while running prime95. Noctuah NH-D15 with both fans. Adding an -0.2v offset reduces both temps and performance dramatically. Only about 6300 points in CB.
> 
> Adding -0.1v seems to be ok. CB performance is down to about 7075 points with temps about 10°C less than with auto. Allcore frequency is about 25 MHz less on each core. I am currently running prime95 for 30min and allcore freq is constantly about 4033 MHz per core. Temperature is about 81.5°C
> 
> So with the Noctua NH-D15 beeing pushed to it's limits with auto vcore enabled, how should the stock cooler work/perform? I just can't image that this is the way AMD designed that thing. Must be an issue with the bios. Or maybe AGESA 1.0.0.3 is the key to lower temps?


That's all normal. The processor cores are insanely heat dense, much hotter per mm^2 than the 9900K's cores. Heat transfer/dissipation is only going to be more of an issue going forward.


----------



## dlbsyst

Any of you guys whose running a 3700x or one of the other Ryzen 2 processors getting the dreaded C5 error after shutting your computer down and trying to cold boot? If so I may have a solution. I spent many hours playing around with my new 3700X and ran into this issue.


----------



## MegamanAT

larrydavid said:


> That's all normal. The processor cores are insanely heat dense, much hotter per mm^2 than the 9900K's cores. Heat transfer/dissipation is only going to be more of an issue going forward.


Mhh, maybe you are right. I once again removed the offset and did some more testing. That high temperature also only shows up when running p95 small fft. But it will not exceed 92°C at about 4040 MHz all core. When running p95 blend, temperature is about 75°C at about 4130 MHz all core. I will stick with auto settings for now.


----------



## amin12345

dlbsyst said:


> Any of you guys whose running a 3700x or one of the other Ryzen 2 processors getting the dreaded C5 error after shutting your computer down and trying to cold boot? If so I may have a solution. I spent many hours playing around with my new 3700X and ran into this issue.


Tell us the solution?


----------



## BUFUMAN

Looks like i said it. We will be beta tester again. The amount of time some of us invested in AMD is not worth it. It took me up to 4 Months on Ryzen 1700x to boot stable (cold) this is something i can't accept. You can buy 2 or 3 Intel CPUs if you calculate the worktime....

The System has to boot!

The reputation, and respect has gone.
And Remember Respect is everything ^^
My advice to every person who can send this crap (Mainboard) back, do it right now. Kick it into Asus face. They sh** on us we sh** back.
Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BUFUMAN

dlbsyst said:


> Any of you guys whose running a 3700x or one of the other Ryzen 2 processors getting the dreaded C5 error after shutting your computer down and trying to cold boot? If so I may have a solution. I spent many hours playing around with my new 3700X and ran into this issue.


Best post ever.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dlbsyst

amin12345 said:


> Tell us the solution?


I'm actually at work but I will share my settings when I get home.


----------



## datspike

heavyarms1912 said:


> Okay did you try a memtest run? Is it stable?
> It boots up fine for me and AIDA64 bench runs fine but when running membench on Ryzen DRAM calculator 1.5.1 or memtest program itself, it would give out errors. (3000 CL15 kit E-die)


Yeah, 24/7 stable and tested with 1usmus tm5 overnight, no errors

Check if your e-die is 16nm or 19nm first, there was a case when there was 16nm e-die in the 3000C15 kits

Also calc settings are totally wrong for 16/19nm E die, you should try copying my timings or Come up with your own



Evoluxion said:


> This one? BLS8G4D32AESCK


Yeah, any 3200C16 Ballistix Sports with AES in the end of the product code will do


----------



## cmac68

dlbsyst said:


> Any of you guys whose running a 3700x or one of the other Ryzen 2 processors getting the dreaded C5 error after shutting your computer down and trying to cold boot? If so I may have a solution. I spent many hours playing around with my new 3700X and ran into this issue.


 Ew I know... Don’t ever shut your computer down after you boot into windows with your desired bios setting. 😂


----------



## dlbsyst

cmac68 said:


> Ew I know... Don’t ever shut your computer down after you boot into windows with your desired bios setting. 😂


Well, that would work too. These settings that I'm going to share are not my desired settings. These are just temporary until, hopefully Asus gets us new BIOS that fix the C5 cold boot issue. My desired settings from playing yesterday was an all core running 4.3Ghz. This was giving me the best performance overall and seemed totally stable but all is lost when I shut my system down. I discovered the C5 error upon trying to fire my PC up this morning.


----------



## oile

datspike said:


> Yeah, 24/7 stable and tested with 1usmus tm5 overnight, no errors
> 
> 
> 
> Check if your e-die is 16nm or 19nm first, there was a case when there was 16nm e-die in the 3000C15 kits
> 
> 
> 
> Also calc settings are totally wrong for 16/19nm E die, you should try copying my timings or Come up with your own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, any 3200C16 Ballistix Sports with AES in the end of the product code will do


What dram voltage are you using for 3800 on those e die? Thank you!


----------



## datspike

oile said:


> What dram voltage are you using for 3800 on those e die? Thank you!


1.5v


----------



## amin12345

This is all marketing tactics trying to get you to buy X570 broads. 
This bored is perfectly capable of running all the new CPUs they want you to think that its not capable controlling us just by a BIOS update which they could fix within a day if they wanted too they say the 3900x is not supported but i see a lot of people running it on the hero 6. The only differences I see with the x370 broads compared to x470 and x570 is the memory controller T topology for x370 and daisy chain for x470/x570 and the PCI 4.0.


----------



## dlbsyst

amin12345 said:


> This is all marketing tactics trying to get you to buy X570 broads.
> This bored is perfectly capable of running all the new CPUs they want you to think that its not capable controlling us just by a BIOS update which they could fix within a day if they wanted too they say the 3900x is not supported but i see a lot of people running it on the hero 6. The only differences I see with the x370 broads compared to x470 and x570 is the memory controller daisy chain and t topology and the PCI 4.0.


I agree 100% with that. I really think Asus is giving us a half ass BIOS in hopes that it will frustrate us into buying their shiny new Crosshair VIII Hero. I plan on getting one in the future but that's not why.


----------



## heavyarms1912

datspike said:


> Yeah, 24/7 stable and tested with 1usmus tm5 overnight, no errors
> 
> Check if your e-die is 16nm or 19nm first, there was a case when there was 16nm e-die in the 3000C15 kits
> 
> Also calc settings are totally wrong for 16/19nm E die, you should try copying my timings or Come up with your own
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, any 3200C16 Ballistix Sports with AES in the end of the product code will do


Mine are the 16nm ones. I tried the same timings gives errors at 3600 Mhz.


----------



## poporange630

RossiOCUK said:


> How're we looking for 4 DIMM (4x8GB) overclocking with 3000 series on this board?


I am able to achieve a stable 3600 CL16 Overlock with 4 x G.Skill Flare X 8GB Sticks with Gear Down and Power Down both enabled.


----------



## dlbsyst

Sorry guys. I had a C5 error when I got home from work and I don't know why. It was working perfectly earlier. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## rob87

I received a response from the Asus ROG team on Facebook funnily enough

Please kindly try:

1. Turn off AC power
2. Remove battery.
3. Clear BIOS settings with CLRTC button.
4. Put battery back.
5. Flahback BIOS again.
6. See if it boots.

We will need to find out if the system boots with default settings, involving no OC or DOCP (XMP).

regards,

ASUS ROG Marketing


----------



## theantipop91

Update from me. I have a R5 3600, Crosshair VI Hero, GTX 1080, 16GB (2x 8GB) HyperX Predator RGB 3200 Ram.

Was booting fine, had some minor issues, but was working. Just updated to 7201 BIOS without any dramas. Confirmed mouse working again.
I enabled PBO via BIOS, and enabled DOCP (XMP) profile for my ram @ 3200mhz, was able to edit the Q Fan controls too. Did all of that, reset, and into windows. All seems okay. Will edit if I run into any issues.


----------



## dev1ance

dlbsyst said:


> I agree 100% with that. I really think Asus is giving us a half ass BIOS in hopes that it will frustrate us into buying their shiny new Crosshair VIII Hero. I plan on getting one in the future but that's not why.


I wonder how many actually stay loyal and do so. I'd have jumped ship if my board didn't work.


----------



## dlbsyst

​


dev1ance said:


> I wonder how many actually stay loyal and do so. I'd have jumped ship if my board didn't work.


That's a good question. I thought about getting a Gigabyte board but not sure I can make it happen. I have never owned any boards but Asus.


----------



## Nagorak

heavyarms1912 said:


> Mine are the 16nm ones. I tried the same timings gives errors at 3600 Mhz.


What is your cooling like on your memory. Is it getting any airflow, or do you, for example have an AIO and basically no airflow over the board at all? With my Micron E in another system, I discovered that I needed to have a fan blowing on it to keep it stable, because the case was set up in a way that the memory was getting literally zero airflow and the sticks were overheating (almost burning hot to the touch!) and erroring out.


----------



## heavyarms1912

Nagorak said:


> What is your cooling like on your memory. Is it getting any airflow, or do you, for example have an AIO and basically no airflow over the board at all? With my Micron E in another system, I discovered that I needed to have a fan blowing on it to keep it stable, because the case was set up in a way that the memory was getting literally zero airflow and the sticks were overheating (almost burning hot to the touch!) and erroring out.


Open air bench right now so I don't see that to be an issue at the moment. I got rid of 1 minute memory errors at 14-19-17-36-58 timings.


----------



## MCCOPRA

Thanks for everything was a good run with elmor but now asus is not holding their name.

just ordered AMD Ryzen 7 3700X and MSI X570 GAMING PRO CARBON hopefully will not be disappointed with msi as much as asus 

been using asus-msi all the way to crosshair vi hero but will never be buying high end asus anymore will go with mid range msi and entry asus for my builds...


----------



## rob87

Hey guys,

I just received a replacement for the C6H however I have plugged in just the 24 motherboard power to the motherboard with all RGB lights trying to flash the BIOS via the flashback button however the button does not light blue as previously? Is this a dud motherboard???


----------



## dev1ance

rob87 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just received a replacement for the C6H however I have plugged in just the 24 motherboard power to the motherboard with all RGB lights trying to flash the BIOS via the flashback button however the button does not light blue as previously? Is this a dud motherboard???


Can you place both C6H.cap and C6HWIFI.cap and try?


----------



## MegamanAT

rob87 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just received a replacement for the C6H however I have plugged in just the 24 motherboard power to the motherboard with all RGB lights trying to flash the BIOS via the flashback button however the button does not light blue as previously? Is this a dud motherboard???


you have to press it for some seconds. 2-3s. I faced the same problem.


----------



## rob87

Thanks guys, I'm able to boot for the first time in ages! After a replacement mb. Now the problem is I can't get past bios I've flashed the beta bios 7201 however it keeps rebooting. Anyone get past this? I'm on 3600x


----------



## dlbsyst

Well, my computer booted up fine this morning. I'm not sure its related but last night after work I noticed that Ryzen master would not run. It would give me an error saying that a driver is missing. I uninstalled the AMD software from add or remove programs and rebooted. These were the chipset drivers that I got from AMD. There were two listing of AMD drivers there in add/remove. I removed both. Then I downloaded and installed the chipset drivers from Asus dated 7-5-2019. Rebooted and tried running Ryzen Master and it worked fine. Could be a fluke but my computer did boot this morning. I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## dlbsyst

rob87 said:


> Thanks guys, I'm able to boot for the first time in ages! After a replacement mb. Now the problem is I can't get past bios I've flashed the beta bios 7201 however it keeps rebooting. Anyone get past this? I'm on 3600x


You plugged in both the 24 pin power and the 8 pin power connector, correct.


----------



## ch1mer4

rob87 said:


> Thanks guys, I'm able to boot for the first time in ages! After a replacement mb. Now the problem is I can't get past bios I've flashed the beta bios 7201 however it keeps rebooting. Anyone get past this? I'm on 3600x


I assume it's the beta BIOS. It did the same for me the first time, after flashing again it worked.
7106 never did this for me.


----------



## dlbsyst

Looks like the 7201 BIOS has been posted as official on the Asus site.


----------



## jamesmca

dev1ance said:


> I wonder how many actually stay loyal and do so. I'd have jumped ship if my board didn't work.


I am sticking with them. Everyone always thinks the grass is greener on the other side! I dont expect them to come out and fix something thats 3 gens old right away. It will take some time and I can wait.
Edit: They even added the 3900x to the supported cpu's now. Before none o f them were there.


----------



## pipould

Weird, I don't see the list of CPU updated and still 7106 for bios -_-


----------



## alex656

dlbsyst said:


> Looks like the 7201 BIOS has been posted as official on the Asus site.


3900x is still not on the compatibility list; perhaps they have only corrected the mouse and keyboard problem and nothing else.

At this moment i see the 7201 only for windows 10 32 bit.


----------



## jamesmca

alex656 said:


> 3900x is still not on the compatibility list; perhaps they have only corrected the mouse and keyboard problem and nothing else.
> 
> At this moment i see the 7201 only for windows 10 32 bit.


weird, I see it listed here, https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_CPU/


----------



## alex656

jamesmca said:


> weird, I see it listed here, https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_CPU/


it's really strange, I don't see the 3900x, I also updated the page several times with firefox.


----------



## dlbsyst

alex656 said:


> it's really strange, I don't see the 3900x, I also updated the page several times with firefox.


I'm not seeing it either? The 3800X is the highest I see. I tried Edge, Internet Explorer and Chrome.


----------



## TwoBeers

I don't see it as well, but it is here:
https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7201.zip


----------



## dlbsyst

alex656 said:


> 3900x is still not on the compatibility list; perhaps they have only corrected the mouse and keyboard problem and nothing else.
> 
> *At this moment i see the 7201 only for windows 10 32 bit*.


It's probably still propagating. You can get that one. They are not operating system dependent.


----------



## alex656

dlbsyst said:


> I'm not seeing it either? The 3800X is the highest I see. I tried Edge, Internet Explorer and Chrome.


maybe it was a joke???


----------



## pipould

alex656 said:


> maybe it was a joke???


I check they taiwan site and the 3900x is listed.


----------



## macawmatt

Extreme users can nab it if the go to Windows 7 64-bit. Leaving the office for a bit, will see about trying it out this afternoon if no one else has yet of the C6E.


----------



## alex656

pipould said:


> I check they taiwan site and the 3900x is listed.



Oh yesssss!!!! https://www.asus.com/tw/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_CPU/


----------



## larrydavid

Bios 7201 for the Crosshair VI Extreme https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...XTREME/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-7201.zip


----------



## dlbsyst

alex656 said:


> Oh yesssss!!!! https://www.asus.com/tw/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_CPU/


Nice! I have the 3700X and happy with its performance vs my previous 1700X. I plan on upgrading to the 3950X at some point.


----------



## elguero

Ryoz said:


> what settings do you mean, can you post the link here? thanks.


Sorry, I meant Ramad.

He asked

"I would like to Ryzen 3 owners with the C5 error code to try setting the following timings manually:

tWR: 20
tRTP: 10

tRDWR: 12
tWRRD: 6

Please try changing to these values and see if you still get the C5 error. Try also setting CLDO_VDDP to 980mV or 1000mV, I think this voltage is set to low by default."


----------



## Dbsjej56464

7201 is also showing under windows 10 32bit for some reason. No patch notes - Standard Crosshair VI


https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7201.zip


EDIT: still AGESA 1.0.0.2 - probably same as the 7201 that was shared the other day. I was waiting for official download


----------



## dlbsyst

Sideways2k said:


> 7201 is also showing under windows 10 32bit for some reason. No patch notes - Standard Crosshair VI
> 
> 
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7201.zip


It fixes the mouse and keyboard maybe more. I only had the 7106 BIOS on my system for maybe 5 minutes before rolling back because it killed my mouse in BIOS. My keyboard was okay though. I own Corsair for both.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

dlbsyst said:


> It fixes the mouse and keyboard maybe more. I only had the 7106 BIOS on my system for maybe 5 minutes before rolling back because it killed my mouse in BIOS. My keyboard was okay though. I own Corsair for both.



I wasn't being affected by the bugs thankfuly. I use a razer mouse and Corsair k95 keyboard. 



I simply copied my bios profile to my usb and reimported it after clean flash. Only took a few mins to switch it over.


----------



## dlbsyst

I see that many of you guys have your hardware listed below. I'm going to try and get mine added tonight after work so you can see what I'm rocking.


----------



## hgelehl

can you use crosshair vi hero non wifi bios for wifi version?


----------



## r0l4n

dlbsyst said:


> You plugged in both the 24 pin power and the 8 pin power connector, correct.


Is there any known/documented consequence when plugging in only the 8-pin, and not the 4-pin?


----------



## hicks12

How has everyones temps been with the 3700x? 

I installed my 3700x last night (replacing 1700 @3.7 1.35v) and so far bios has been OK, I had extreme lag on first clear of the cmos but after just restarting (after loading into bios) its quick and fine. I managed to get to 3200mhz on my ram as per my previous setup (****ty hynix 3200 cas 16 ram) without any fuss, the only issue I am seeing is very high temps and bus struggling to stay to 100Mhz it keeps fluctuating between 99.98 and 100.01, if I set straight up XMP it drops to 99.80MHZ, only at stock with no ram changes can I achieve solid 100mhz bus anyone else experienced it?

For the temperature side my 1700 would full load max at 55C on my watercooled setup (EK block 2x240 radiators), with the 3700x im hitting 70c! Currently assuming I have done a poor mount this time round so hoping to see if anyone else had similar issues, rather not drain system again just to reapply paste if its known to be this hot now!


----------



## dlbsyst

r0l4n said:


> Is there any known/documented consequence when plugging in only the 8-pin, and not the 4-pin?


Probably somewhere but trust me you only need the 24 pin and the 8 pin plugged in.


----------



## dlbsyst

hgelehl said:


> can you use crosshair vi hero non wifi bios for wifi version?


No, the wifi has WiFi and Bluetooth and so the BIOS are not the same.


----------



## macawmatt

dlbsyst said:


> Probably somewhere but trust me you only need the 24 pin and the 8 pin plugged in.


My understanding is that is just spreads the incoming power across more leads from the PSU, once it is on the MB, it all ties together. Just allows things to run cooler since there isn't as much power being drawn through fewer wires.


----------



## dlbsyst

hicks12 said:


> How has everyones temps been with the 3700x?
> 
> I installed my 3700x last night (replacing 1700 @3.7 1.35v) and so far bios has been OK, I had extreme lag on first clear of the cmos but after just restarting (after loading into bios) its quick and fine. I managed to get to 3200mhz on my ram as per my previous setup (****ty hynix 3200 cas 16 ram) without any fuss, the only issue I am seeing is very high temps and bus struggling to stay to 100Mhz it keeps fluctuating between 99.98 and 100.01, if I set straight up XMP it drops to 99.80MHZ, only at stock with no ram changes can I achieve solid 100mhz bus anyone else experienced it?
> 
> For the temperature side my 1700 would full load max at 55C on my watercooled setup (EK block 2x240 radiators), with the 3700x im hitting 70c! Currently assuming I have done a poor mount this time round so hoping to see if anyone else had similar issues, rather not drain system again just to reapply paste if its known to be this hot now!


I just got my 3700x installed and I'll tell you it does run a lot hotter than the 1700x I had before. I have a H100i from Corsair and the fans are ramping up way more than I would like. The one thing that you can do that will help is manually assigning your vcore because the current auto setting is way to high. I have mine set at 1.3 volts currently. I might try for lower because still playing with it. I did notice though that if you go too low it affects the performance of our CPU.


----------



## dlbsyst

macawmatt said:


> My understanding is that is just spreads the incoming power across more leads from the PSU, once it is on the MB, it all ties together. Just allows things to run cooler since there isn't as much power being drawn through fewer wires.


Thanks for that excellent explanation. I think it does say in the owners manual that only the 24 and 8 pin are needed to power the board.


----------



## SaLSouL

Latest Version
Version 7201
2019/07/18 10.17 MBytes
ROG CROSSHAIR VI EXTREME the BIOS 7201 
Fix AN Issue the WHERE at The Mouse by Will Sometimes Freeze in at The UEFI. 
Update Multi-Language String. 
Fix AN Issue with The Safe Boot Button. 
"The Before running at The the USB the BIOS the Flashback Tool, Please the rename at The the BIOS File (C6E .CAP) using BIOSRenamer.''

patch notes from asus.com/tw


----------



## dlbsyst

SaLSouL said:


> Latest Version
> Version 7201
> 2019/07/18 10.17 MBytes
> ROG CROSSHAIR VI EXTREME the BIOS 7201
> Fix AN Issue the WHERE at The Mouse by Will Sometimes Freeze in at The UEFI.
> Update Multi-Language String.
> Fix AN Issue with The Safe Boot Button.
> "The Before running at The the USB the BIOS the Flashback Tool, Please the rename at The the BIOS File (C6E .CAP) using BIOSRenamer.''
> 
> patch notes from asus.com/tw


Thanks for posting that here SalSoul.


----------



## jamesmca

SaLSouL said:


> Latest Version
> Version 7201
> 2019/07/18 10.17 MBytes
> ROG CROSSHAIR VI EXTREME the BIOS 7201
> Fix AN Issue the WHERE at The Mouse by Will Sometimes Freeze in at The UEFI.
> Update Multi-Language String.
> Fix AN Issue with The Safe Boot Button.
> "The Before running at The the USB the BIOS the Flashback Tool, Please the rename at The the BIOS File (C6E .CAP) using BIOSRenamer.''
> 
> patch notes from asus.com/tw


SO I have this installed, and every fan connected to my motherboard stopped while in a game. HAd to hit the reset button before things over heated... I sure hope that was just some random thing and not another bug.


----------



## Ironcobra

Hey guys just wanted to chime in on my exp...just received my 3600 today, flashed bios 7201 after renaming with bios renamer to ch6.cap then used the rear bios port to do a flash holding the button for 3 seconds. Pc booted just fine. BUTTTTTT I had a huge issue with windows booting, was green screening getting inaccessible boot device error every time. Spent all day fighting it and finally decided to pull all of my non windows drives out and my usb drive. Was able to boot into safe mode, run dism and sfc /scannow and it found errors and fixed them now all of my drives are back installed and working perfectly. 

Now onto memory I was using dram calculator with my 1800x with great results. My understanding is its not yet updated for my 3600? So what should I do for my 3600cl16 trident z, I see there is no longer stilt settings in bios and frankly there is a ton more bios settings I am not familiar with. Can someone help a novice get started on getting my memory up to speed.


----------



## tajf88

C6H - BIOS 7201

No changelog yet. Probably same as C6E.

link: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7201.zip


----------



## dlbsyst

Ironcobra said:


> Hey guys just wanted to chime in on my exp...just received my 3600 today, flashed bios 7201 after renaming with bios renamer to ch6.cap then used the rear bios port to do a flash holding the button for 3 seconds. Pc booted just fine. BUTTTTTT I had a huge issue with windows booting, was green screening getting inaccessible boot device error every time. Spent all day fighting it and finally decided to pull all of my non windows drives out and my usb drive. Was able to boot into safe mode, run dism and sfc /scannow and it found errors and fixed them now all of my drives are back installed and working perfectly.
> 
> Now onto memory I was using dram calculator with my 1800x with great results. My understanding is its not yet updated for my 3600? So what should I do for my 3600cl16 trident z, I see there is no longer stilt settings in bios and frankly there is a ton more bios settings I am not familiar with. Can someone help a novice get started on getting my memory up to speed.


Congrats on the new CPU. I would just recommend DOCP Standard to set your RAMs timings. That's what I'm doing for now. I was using the Ryzen DRAM calculator with my 1700x and it was great. It not ready for the new processors yet and using my old settings for my 1700x was a disaster with my 3700X to say the least.


----------



## voxson5

Ironcobra said:


> Hey guys just wanted to chime in on my exp...just received my 3600 today, flashed bios 7201 after renaming with bios renamer to ch6.cap then used the rear bios port to do a flash holding the button for 3 seconds. Pc booted just fine. BUTTTTTT I had a huge issue with windows booting, was green screening getting inaccessible boot device error every time. Spent all day fighting it and finally decided to pull all of my non windows drives out and my usb drive. Was able to boot into safe mode, run dism and sfc /scannow and it found errors and fixed them now all of my drives are back installed and working perfectly.
> 
> Now onto memory I was using dram calculator with my 1800x with great results. My understanding is its not yet updated for my 3600? So what should I do for my 3600cl16 trident z, I see there is no longer stilt settings in bios and frankly there is a ton more bios settings I am not familiar with. Can someone help a novice get started on getting my memory up to speed.


Did you install the current AMD chipset drivers before the cpu swap? Might be moot now, but glad you got it all going in any case.

YMMV, but from my experience the memory controller on gen3 is very forgiving - I mean, just try DOCP / XMP first and tune from there. 

There is a further setting to worry about though, CLDO_VDDG (I think that's what it is called, its the setting just under vSoC?), which shares a relationship with vSoC, and helps establish high fclk speeds. 

You also need to have VDDG under vSoC (this is specified in the help string in bios as well) - I've seen recommendations of between 100mv-40mv gap between the two. 

The "auto" default I think is ~950mv (0.950) You probably wont need to worry about it running memory/fclk @ 3600/1800 or less.

Have fun!


----------



## dlbsyst

voxson5 said:


> Did you install the current AMD chipset drivers before the cpu swap? Might be moot now, but glad you got it all going in any case.
> 
> YMMV, but from my experience the memory controller on gen3 is very forgiving - I mean, just try DOCP / XMP first and tune from there.
> 
> There is a further setting to worry about though, CLDO_VDDG (I think that's what it is called, its the setting just under vSoC?), which shares a relationship with vSoC, and helps establish high fclk speeds.
> 
> You also need to have VDDG under vSoC (this is specified in the help string in bios as well) - I've seen recommendations of between 100mv-40mv gap between the two.
> 
> The "auto" default I think is ~950mv (0.950) You probably wont need to worry about it running memory/fclk @ 3600/1800 or less.
> 
> Have fun!


Do you mind if I ask what you have your CLDO_VDDG set to voxson?


----------



## iwalkwithedead

tajf88 said:


> C6H - BIOS 7201
> 
> No changelog yet. Probably same as C6E.
> 
> link: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7201.zip



I don't know much about BIOS but what is what with this? lol

Others - 7201
Win7x32 - 7106
Win7x64 - 7201
Win8x32 - 7106
Win8x64 - 7106
Win8.1x32 - 7106
Win8.1x64 - 7201
Win10x32 - 7201
Win10x64 - 7106


----------



## Ryoz

i compared the checksum of 7201 bios downloaded from asus and the file post at here few days ago, they are the same file.

so there are no other change except it fix the mouse issue.


----------



## dlbsyst

Oops, I made an error in one of my settings. I have my SOC voltage set to 1.025 which is causing my CLDO_VDDG to run on too low of a voltage. It is set to auto. AMD recommends the SOC be set to 1.100 volts. I'm definitely correcting that when I get home.


----------



## PolRoger

***Having trouble with C5 errors??***

Try setting a 3000C16 memory speed setting... It might help(?) with the issue until a new BIOS fixes the bug.

I'm running on a CH6E with a 3900X and a GSkill FlareX 3200C14 kit and I didn't experience the bug until yesterday when I tried to boot at DDR4-3800 memory speed which caused a C5 error.

My combo will run 4.2GHz all core at 3200C14/3600C16/3733C16 1:1 with BIOS presets saved but a cold boots will trip the C5 error while hot boots don't. I normally run my rig 24/7 with performance power plan so I hadn't done any cold boots over the last several days/week.

I also have two auto overclock BIOS presets... PBO3200C14 and PBO3000C14 both of which will trip a C5 error on a cold boot while hot boots work.

For my combo I saved two additional overclock presets... A 4.2GHz all core 3000C16 and a PBO3000C16 which do not seem to trip a C5 error upon cold booting!

Any time I get a C5 error I push the clear CMOS button with the power on and boot to BIOS defaults and then load one of the 3000C16 presets after which I can then hot boot to my other faster memory speed presets. 

If I'm going to shut down my pc... I hot boot back to one of the 3000C16 presets so that I don't get another C5 error when I re-start my computer.

Hopefully this might work/help with some of the other Crosshair VI versions and Ryzen 3000 combos out there?

So far with my combo when attempting to run at DDR4-3800 even with 2:1 ratio it will still trip a C5 error.

I'm looking forward to new BIOS updates!!


----------



## looncraz

hicks12 said:


> How has everyones temps been with the 3700x?
> 
> I installed my 3700x last night (replacing 1700 @3.7 1.35v) and so far bios has been OK, I had extreme lag on first clear of the cmos but after just restarting (after loading into bios) its quick and fine. I managed to get to 3200mhz on my ram as per my previous setup (****ty hynix 3200 cas 16 ram) without any fuss, the only issue I am seeing is very high temps and bus struggling to stay to 100Mhz it keeps fluctuating between 99.98 and 100.01, if I set straight up XMP it drops to 99.80MHZ, only at stock with no ram changes can I achieve solid 100mhz bus anyone else experienced it?
> 
> For the temperature side my 1700 would full load max at 55C on my watercooled setup (EK block 2x240 radiators), with the 3700x im hitting 70c! Currently assuming I have done a poor mount this time round so hoping to see if anyone else had similar issues, rather not drain system again just to reapply paste if its known to be this hot now!



The base clock is supposed to fluctuate, it's intentional to reduce switching noise (it's called spread spectrum).

AMD is more aggressive with it than Intel, that's for sure, but Intel does the same thing.

70C is quite good with the 3700X. It's easy to make it hit 80C+ no matter the cooling solution (short of subambient).


----------



## Ironcobra

dlbsyst said:


> Congrats on the new CPU. I would just recommend DOCP Standard to set your RAMs timings. That's what I'm doing for now. I was using the Ryzen DRAM calculator with my 1700x and it was great. It not ready for the new processors yet and using my old settings for my 1700x was a disaster with my 3700X to say the least.


Thanks I was really worried about all the errors but none have shown there face, I was on the latest chipset, its was just a weird error. Somehow all of my drives were reporting there correct letters but when I went to cmd prompt in recovery tools my drives were all assigned different letter even tho in the mbr it was the correct one. I actually just used the 3600 safe settings from calculator and have them up and running successfully with memtest reporting no errors in 2 hrs so far!! Im finally happy to be getting what I paid for with the tridentZ memory. Now off to try some games.


----------



## rob87

Hey guys,

finally got it working, for some reason I had to re-install windows on my M.2 because it wasn't picking it up?? oh well, reinstalled everything from scratch.

This new BIOS has been officially released however if you flashed the beta BIOS from the previous posts, will I need to re-flash to the official version?


----------



## MegamanAT

rob87 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> finally got it working, for some reason I had to re-install windows on my M.2 because it wasn't picking it up?? oh well, reinstalled everything from scratch.
> 
> This new BIOS has been officially released however if you flashed the beta BIOS from the previous posts, will I need to re-flash to the official version?


it's the same.


----------



## rob87

MegamanAT said:


> it's the same.


Thanks for confirming, I've finally gone past POST/ reinstainlled windows and back in action! I picked up another C6H and it's working fine so definitely the board was kaput with 07 code 


I guess it's a hit and miss now, if those boards will accept the new ryzen chips....


----------



## uncleshady

Maybe it's been asked before but why does ASUS make you rename the BIOS file every time? Why not just name the damn thing what the BIOS sees and skip the renaming step?


----------



## hgelehl

anyone know whether 7201 bios fixes 07 boot issue?
I already uninstalled everything and put c6h wifi back to bix just to send it back for refund


----------



## dorbot

*Still need second keyboard for B.I.O.S.*

7201 still flashes scroll lock and keyboard does not work in BIOS.
Corsair Strafe RGB.

CH6 with Original RYZEN 1800x.
However, D.O.C.P 3600 @1.35V Actually worked for the first time ever on this board, I was amazed! Was running 3333Mhz at 1.415V previously. Makes life a bit easier. Ram running at rated speed! Only took two years.......
Maybe can push it a bit more now, its given me hope.

Chucked in a quick P-State P0 overclock to 3.9GHz. FID 9C, DID 8, VID 19. Along with that faster Fabric frequency I got 3668 points on Cinebench R20 if that means anything to anyone. Up from 2674 points with 3.6GHz and 3333MHz Ram. 27% increase from stock!

Would be nice if the Keyboard would work but I'm pretty stoked!

I hope everyone is having fun with their fancy new processors, too rich for me alas, but from what I've been reading it seems a bit hit and miss on the CH6 family of MoBos.


----------



## rob87

hgelehl said:


> anyone know whether 7201 bios fixes 07 boot issue?
> I already uninstalled everything and put c6h wifi back to bix just to send it back for refund


I don't believe this fixes the 07 error code, this BIOS update only fixes the keyboard/mouse issue in BIOS and is the same BIOS file as the one in the previous posts


----------



## mvmiller12

7201 for CH6 Extreme at least fixes the CPU voltage offset problems I was experiencing. They are working properly now. It also took care of the issues with my Corsair K70 RGB and M65 Mouse - I no longer have to set the keyboard slider to BIOS mode to get into the BIOS and the mouse works as well.

I just replaced my C6 Hero with this C6 Extreme yesterday, still using my Ryzen R7 2700x. I can't get my Corsair CMW16GX4M2D3600C18 kit running at XMP settings (3600-18-22-22-22) - computer is unstable. This same CPU and RAM kit were perfectly fine at XMP on the C6 Hero it replaced. 

My Hero is a rev 103, though, and I've read that the C6 Extreme is working pretty well with the Ryzen 3000 series chips whereas the rev 103 C6 Hero's are very hit and miss. I plan on grabbing a 3900x in the next month or so. I got the Extreme for $180 and I was needing another motherboard anyway for a different system I am building.


----------



## sandman1330

hgelehl said:


> anyone know whether 7201 bios fixes 07 boot issue?
> I already uninstalled everything and put c6h wifi back to bix just to send it back for refund


Just finished testing, no dice for me. New BIOS, same 07 post code.

I’m running out of time for my 3900X return window, but now that 3900X is officially supported, I’m going to get back on the horn with Asus support and play hardball a bit. They can’t cop out now, though they will still no doubt make a big deal out of my RAM not being on the QVL.

I also purchased the full warranty for my system when I bought it, it is supposed to cover everything. I will see if I can get a new board through the store without going through Asus.


----------



## hgelehl

I wasted another 30 minute and tried 7201 and it seems like they didn't fix anything. same 07 error :/ looks like it's going back for refund


----------



## hgelehl

with 7201, now sometimes I'm getting 33 error code + red led with CPU. Does that mean my CPU was DOA?


----------



## KADEZ.

Ryzen 5 3600X
c6h Wifi and im still on BIOS 7003.
Everything works fine expect for my memory. 2x8gb gskill trident Z (not on QVL) 
Memory stuck at 2133mhz, cannot manually OC to anything. It will always post, when trying a new memory frequency, but the frequency will always resort back to 2133 after booting into windows. 
I try to just boot 2400mhz and i get into windows fine, but I check my memory frequency and its at 2133.

Tried manual timings and 1.4v boot voltage. tried 1.4v dram, and 1.15 SOC. 
Only on 3000mhz CL15. Worked @ 3200mhz on my old b350-f strix.

What else can I try?

P.S- asus offical website is only showing me bios 7103, i do not see 7201 for the wifi c6h? Can anyone link me a bios


----------



## KADEZ.

hgelehl said:


> with 7201, now sometimes I'm getting 33,22 error code + red led with CPU. Does that mean my CPU was DOA?


Red CPU LED means cpu "not ready". 
Make sure its seated correctly? For whatever reason, your mobo is not reading your cpu.


----------



## rob87

KADEZ. said:


> Ryzen 5 3600X
> c6h Wifi and im still on BIOS 7003.
> Everything works fine expect for my memory. 2x8gb gskill trident Z (not on QVL)
> Memory stuck at 2133mhz, cannot manually OC to anything. It will always post, when trying a new memory frequency, but the frequency will always resort back to 2133 after booting into windows.
> I try to just boot 2400mhz and i get into windows fine, but I check my memory frequency and its at 2133.
> 
> Tried manual timings and 1.4v boot voltage. tried 1.4v dram, and 1.15 SOC.
> Only on 3000mhz CL15. Worked @ 3200mhz on my old b350-f strix.
> 
> What else can I try?
> 
> P.S- asus offical website is only showing me bios 7103, i do not see 7201 for the wifi c6h? Can anyone link me a bios


Try DOCP enabled, this worked for me to POST with 3200MHz RAM.


----------



## hgelehl

KADEZ. said:


> Ryzen 5 3600X
> c6h Wifi and im still on BIOS 7003.
> Everything works fine expect for my memory. 2x8gb gskill trident Z (not on QVL)
> Memory stuck at 2133mhz, cannot manually OC to anything. It will always post, when trying a new memory frequency, but the frequency will always resort back to 2133 after booting into windows.
> I try to just boot 2400mhz and i get into windows fine, but I check my memory frequency and its at 2133.
> 
> Tried manual timings and 1.4v boot voltage. tried 1.4v dram, and 1.15 SOC.
> Only on 3000mhz CL15. Worked @ 3200mhz on my old b350-f strix.
> 
> What else can I try?
> 
> P.S- asus offical website is only showing me bios 7103, i do not see 7201 for the wifi c6h? Can anyone link me a bios


go driver&tools instead of bios&firmware select os to windows 10 64bit


----------



## garagebattle

Code 07 is a bios bug. There are way too many people with the same problem on 3000 series.

No reason to RMA at this point.


----------



## Naeem

tajf88 said:


> C6H - BIOS 7201
> 
> No changelog yet. Probably same as C6E.
> 
> link: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7201.zip



downloaded and flashed this bios via usb flash back and it shows it is version : 6903 and not 7201 i had 7106 before this can anyone else check ?


----------



## jstar

garagebattle said:


> Code 07 is a bios bug. There are way too many people with the same problem on 3000 series.
> 
> No reason to RMA at this point.


Isn't it unlikely that same bug would have been carried out already to 3 BIOS releases? (All 7xxx series BIOS).

There has been people with exact same MB revision and hardware (memories), and they still can't get system to POST. 1st and 2nd generation working fine.
How could BIOS bug cause that as when you flashback/upgrade BIOS, it erases old 100% and updates new 100%? And clearing cmos clears settings -- so there shouldn't be any difference.

I am suspecting at this point small batch of MBs have manufacturing issue (PCB layers/other), maybe related to PCI express implementation because that is major change from 1st/2nd gen Ryzen compared to 3rd gen, and that physical problem within MB causes failed POSTs. Another user got replacement MB and then 3000 series started working.

There is a defect in the product if it doesn't work so RMA is sensible thing to do, otherwise you are held hostage by Asus and as we can see their communication since 7/7, I wouldn't hold my breath.
I could accept C6H replacement if they (=reseller) test it first with 3000 series, otherwise going for another brand or selling replacement MB and getting new brand.

For me the lack of communication has been worse than the actual issue. If they would say we have to investigate, give us until 23rd of July, then we would have at least known and not spend hour after hour trying to do their QA team's task.


----------



## rob87

garagebattle said:


> Code 07 is a bios bug. There are way too many people with the same problem on 3000 series.
> 
> No reason to RMA at this point.




It's really odd, I used a different motherboard and it worked C6H?


----------



## jstar

Naeem said:


> downloaded and flashed this bios via usb flash back and it shows it is version : 6903 and not 7201 i had 7106 before this can anyone else check ?


Verify .CAP file name, many people rename it CH6.CAP (CrossHair6.cap) which is incorrect, instead of C6H.CAP (Crosshair6Hero.cap)


----------



## jstar

rob87 said:


> It's really odd, I used a different motherboard and it worked C6H?


Glad to hear rob87 it works for you now I'm waiting my RMA. Shame that users here have spent combined at least 50h+ testing.

For anyone thinking about defending Asus, I will say it here once again and will requote myself for the future.

1) Asus and other vendors knew very well in advance Ryzen 3rd gen is coming, it was not a surprise.
2) This was very easy launch for MB vendors, e.g. Q1/2017 when 1st gen Ryzen was released, at the same time Intel released Kaby Lake. Then I would have accepted delays or bugs as BIOS team must be the same regardless of platform.
3) X570 was designed in-house 100% by AMD, not ASMedia. This should have increased collaboration as there were no 3rd party.
4) If Asus can't keep up with their BIOS releases and support, they have to:
a. add more staff
b. reduce number of available models
b2. sell MB's shorter period of time so they would go EoL quicker.
5) Asus keeps making same mistakes and they don't take learning, now with 570X launch, ROG Crosshair VIII Hero and ASUS ROG Strix X570-E don't have much difference, yet it adds complexity to their lineup and will cause issues with future upgrade.

Do NOT TRY try to put this to consumers or getting away with BS excuses with "early adopters", wake up people, we wouldn't accept unsafe cars just because they are new. That is very, very lame excuse and shouldn't be accepted. Otherwise you can start sending me PayPal money, I am working with something great but yeah as you know as early adopter it might take time, it is such a new and shiny product that I don't even know myself what I am working but please keep money coming, you'll get working product... someday. Maybe.


----------



## Naeem

jstar said:


> Verify .CAP file name, many people rename it CH6.CAP (CrossHair6.cap) which is incorrect, instead of C6H.CAP (Crosshair6Hero.cap)



formated the usb and copied again and it worked fine strange issue


----------



## rob87

Hi All,

Just an update from ASUS regarding error 07 on the motherboards


Hi,

Update: The problem has been successfully replicated in lab. The design team is on it now.

regards,

ASUS ROG Marketing


----------



## Fantomasas

jstar said:


> Glad to hear rob87 it works for you now I'm waiting my RMA. Shame that users here have spent combined at least 50h+ testing.
> 
> For anyone thinking about defending Asus, I will say it here once again and will requote myself for the future.
> 
> 1) Asus and other vendors knew very well in advance Ryzen 3rd gen is coming, it was not a surprise.
> 2) This was very easy launch for MB vendors, e.g. Q1/2017 when 1st gen Ryzen was released, at the same time Intel released Kaby Lake. Then I would have accepted delays or bugs as BIOS team must be the same regardless of platform.
> 3) X570 was designed in-house 100% by AMD, not ASMedia. This should have increased collaboration as there were no 3rd party.
> 4) If Asus can't keep up with their BIOS releases and support, they have to:
> a. add more staff
> b. reduce number of available models
> b2. sell MB's shorter period of time so they would go EoL quicker.
> 5) Asus keeps making same mistakes and they don't take learning, now with 570X launch, ROG Crosshair VIII Hero and ASUS ROG Strix X570-E don't have much difference, yet it adds complexity to their lineup and will cause issues with future upgrade.
> 
> Do NOT TRY try to put this to consumers or getting away with BS excuses with "early adopters", wake up people, we wouldn't accept unsafe cars just because they are new. That is very, very lame excuse and shouldn't be accepted. Otherwise you can start sending me PayPal money, I am working with something great but yeah as you know as early adopter it might take time, it is such a new and shiny product that I don't even know myself what I am working but please keep money coming, you'll get working product... someday. Maybe.



1. When did ASUS receive final 3900X samples to design bios? Did AMD provide a bug-free new AGESA version for all Mobo providers a month in advance? 

2. How come updating the Bios for 40 old motherboards and around 10 new ones is a very easy launch? Is it "very easy" for other vendors like MSI?

3. How do you know that AMD provides superior chipset support to ASMedia?

4. Were you specifically promised to have new Ryzen support on Day-1, bug-free? 

5. There is a $50 difference between the boards. 



Safety of the cars is a different subject. At the worst case, you have to wait a week or two without being able to POST with a new processor... Nothing to do with safety, we aren't even talking about bricking or pumping dangerous voltages.


The way I see things: Asus provide a Day-1 support for 3900X which works for half of the people. The problems/bugs haven't been discovered, and the BIOS updates are in the works.


----------



## MegamanAT

mvmiller12 said:


> 7201 for CH6 Extreme at least fixes the CPU voltage offset problems I was experiencing. They are working properly now. It also took care of the issues with my Corsair K70 RGB and M65 Mouse - I no longer have to set the keyboard slider to BIOS mode to get into the BIOS and the mouse works as well.
> 
> I just replaced my C6 Hero with this C6 Extreme yesterday, still using my Ryzen R7 2700x. I can't get my Corsair CMW16GX4M2D3600C18 kit running at XMP settings (3600-18-22-22-22) - computer is unstable. This same CPU and RAM kit were perfectly fine at XMP on the C6 Hero it replaced.
> 
> My Hero is a rev 103, though, and I've read that the C6 Extreme is working pretty well with the Ryzen 3000 series chips whereas the rev 103 C6 Hero's are very hit and miss. I plan on grabbing a 3900x in the next month or so. I got the Extreme for $180 and I was needing another motherboard anyway for a different system I am building.


Where can I find the rev? I could not find it.


----------



## flobert

Have the C6H with BIOS 7106 and have 3700X and 4x 8GB Ballistix Sport LT 3200 CL16 E-Die (BLS8G4D32AESBK)
With D.O.C.P everything boots fine. Settings DRAM Boot Voltage to 1.35!
I have checked with DRAM Calculator some better timings. And everything was good with 3200 CL14-16-14-32.
But when i want to 3400 or 3600 settings, with the timings from DRAM Calculator, i ended up with C5 in boot.
Is C5 a problem with voltage?


----------



## Brko

MegamanAT said:


> Where can I find the rev? I could not find it.


+1
I looked all over the board (thru glass panel on my case) and did not see Revision info.
It is not on box either.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill D

have had my C6H & 1800x from day one 

got a 3800x incoming still looking for a x570 MB 

is everyone getting bios errors with all 3rd gen chips ?
is it worth trying or wait for a newer bios ?

or just leave it in the box and wait for the x570 MB's to get in stock ?


----------



## amin12345

Brko said:


> +1
> I looked all over the board (thru glass panel on my case) and did not see Revision info.
> It is not on box either.


its under the first pci slot where you put the graphics card where is says crosshair vi hero in big writing and just under that it says the rev number.


----------



## jstar

Fantomasas said:


> 1. When did ASUS receive final 3900X samples to design bios? Did AMD provide a bug-free new AGESA version for all Mobo providers a month in advance?


Who cares when they received final 3900X sample? I have tried Ryzen 5 and Ryzen 7 and neither of them didn't work with board in which they claimed on April will support new 3000 series. Is AGESA now the one to blame for NO POST?! Then it would be with every vendor, not just Asus.



Fantomasas said:


> 2. How come updating the Bios for 40 old motherboards and around 10 new ones is a very easy launch? Is it "very easy" for other vendors like MSI?


Re-read what I wrote originally, if they have 40+ models they have to support, they need to cut down options. There isn't a need to release two different MBs if difference is that A has 4x USB ports and B has 8x USB ports. Simplify your marketing and product placement, look at Nokia why they failed (200 models) and compare to Apple (limited options).



Fantomasas said:


> 3. How do you know that AMD provides superior chipset support to ASMedia?


if AMD Technical Marketing guy has made an effort to reply some individual customer posts on reddit, I am sure communication is part of their culture and their collaboration with vendors is superb. Communication is part of company's culture and e.f. if Asus would value that, I am sure they could have hired a person to continue what elmor did with the community.



Fantomasas said:


> 4. Were you specifically promised to have new Ryzen support on Day-1, bug-free?


Jesus, like I have said, I can live if my half of USB ports wouldn't work, or RAM wouldn't reach max speed. Try yourself taking every component out of motherboard for 2-3 hours per day and then take it away from completely, meanwhile you have to use old, alternative PC for tasks. Try it and then report back, it is easy for you say when you haven't had these issues.

And yes, where did Asus say I would have problematic, headache and issues with new Ryzen 3000 series?



Fantomasas said:


> 5. There is a $50 difference between the boards.


You missed the point like you did with #2. They don't need to have 8 different boards for one single chipset. Asus is getting out of control, just like Fractal design.




Fantomasas said:


> Safety of the cars is a different subject. At the worst case, you have to wait a week or two without being able to POST with a new processor... Nothing to do with safety, we aren't even talking about bricking or pumping dangerous voltages.


Maybe for you it is fine to purchase something as a consumer and then wait 2 weeks before you can use it, while you don't hear anything from the company? Good and congratulations on your patience, I think you belong to 1% of customers who think that is fine.




Fantomasas said:


> The way I see things: Asus provide a Day-1 support for 3900X which works for half of the people. The problems/bugs haven't been discovered, and the BIOS updates are in the works.


You are wrong again, rob87 posted: "Update: The problem has been successfully replicated in lab. The design team is on it now.

regards,

ASUS ROG Marketing "

So tell me once again why we as community need to do QA testing for Asus?


----------



## Brko

amin12345 said:


> its under the first pci slot where you put the graphics card where is says crosshair vi hero in big writing and just under that it says the rev number.


Well done sir. I could not see it so l looked old photos from unboxing from April 2017.
It is also rev 1.03 and came with 0902 BIOS (it is still sticker on SATA connector) 

My guess is Rev 1.03 are 2nd batch of boards. First batch had some issues with bricking with early bioses. 
Asus also removed every bios below 0902 from site. I remeber that there was 3-4 latter BIOSes below 0902.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## amin12345

Bill D said:


> have had my C6H & 1800x from day one
> 
> got a 3800x incoming still looking for a x570 MB
> 
> is everyone getting bios errors with all 3rd gen chips ?
> is it worth trying or wait for a newer bios ?
> 
> or just leave it in the box and wait for the x570 MB's to get in stock ?


Some people are getting errors some are not with this MB you can try it may work it may not.
Is it worth waiting for new bios? for me absolutely I have 1800X and the hero 6 yes its worth it because X570 offers nothing extra ordinary other than PCIE-4.0 Which the new PCIE 4.0 m.2 and such devices take advantage off and nothing else by the time graphics cards take advantage of the PCIE-4.0 that would be 1 2 maybe 3 generations from now that is when I will consider upgrading and by that time DDR5 will be out with new sockets.
for now personally x570 offers nothing of interest that is why all this nonsense with bios problems people are having because AMD and all the motherboard vendors like ASUS, MSI, ASROCK, etc etc know that people will not want to upgrade just yet because there is no benefit of doing so. 

If you want the latest and greatest technology/money to burn you should upgrade to x570.


----------



## pipould

jstar said:


> You are wrong again, rob87 posted: "Update: The problem has been successfully replicated in lab. The design team is on it now.
> 
> regards,
> 
> ASUS ROG Marketing "
> 
> So tell me once again why we as community need to do QA testing for Asus?



Let me tell you that if ASUS would test all of the C6H revisions, in the same conditions than users (aka, not installed carefully on a test bench), with ALL the processors available for it, every single time.... You'd get a Bios every year and pay the board 3 times more. 

It's very different to certify a board on 5 new intel procs knowing the support will be dropped 6 months after than supporting the whole range of AM4 processors.

They communicate badly and aren't close to their community, but it's no better than MSI which includes bitmap of dragon in their bios and then complain it's too small, lol.


----------



## Fanu

installed 7201 on my C6E, mouse is working again, loaded up my profile from usb, booted into windows
ran cinebench, no issues with fans or CPU speeds so far


----------



## Kildar

I hope they get all the bugs worked by September. I should have enough to get a 3900x by then. 

Speaking of bugs I thought the latest AGESA was 1.0.0.3a/b?

Why has Asus not released that yet?


----------



## Fantomasas

jstar said:


> You are wrong again, rob87 posted: "Update: The problem has been successfully replicated in lab. The design team is on it now.
> 
> regards,
> 
> ASUS ROG Marketing "
> 
> So tell me once again why we as community need to do QA testing for Asus?



It sounds really dumb when you, without any idea how AMD, Asmedia or Asus communicate with each other, simply assume that because AMD Robert posts on Twitter, AMD is just the best partner when it comes to communication. The PR channels, and business channels are different.



There is a market for those motherboards. There are people who need Wifis, USBs, lanes, OC features, gamer-look, watercooling etc. Just because you don't see value in those things, it doesn't mean that Asus should just have 3 motherboards per chipset. 



Don't want to do any QA? Just stay behind one year and never buy any new technology. The process of discovering errors and releasing BIOS iteration is much faster with the community's help. 



I wish Asus could just have error-proof BIOS for new tech in 1000 different configurations, but it is simply not how it works, and throwing a tantrum on social media is not going to help.


----------



## Targonis

Kildar said:


> I hope they get all the bugs worked by September. I should have enough to get a 3900x by then.
> 
> Speaking of bugs I thought the latest AGESA was 1.0.0.3a/b?
> 
> Why has Asus not released that yet?


From what I have gathered, PCI Express 4.0 support semi-works on the Crosshair VI and VII Hero boards, and going to 1.0.0.3ab would disable the PCI Express 4 support on the X370 and X470 chipsets, even though it would fix a lot of CPU related issues that people are having.


----------



## jstar

Fantomasas said:


> It sounds really dumb when you, without any idea how AMD, Asmedia or Asus communicate with each other, simply assume that because AMD Robert posts on Twitter, AMD is just the best partner when it comes to communication. The PR channels, and business channels are different.


You brought up Twitter, I haven't said a word about Twitter. 



Fantomasas said:


> There is a market for those motherboards. There are people who need Wifis, USBs, lanes, OC features, gamer-look, watercooling etc. Just because you don't see value in those things, it doesn't mean that Asus should just have 3 motherboards per chipset.


The common defense why it takes for so long to get everything fixed is because people keep up saying there are so many models to support. That problem is caused by companies themselves. And I haven't said anything about 3 models, but I think 10 motherboard like now for X570 is just too much and causes snowball effect for the next AM4 release.



Fantomasas said:


> Don't want to do any QA? Just stay behind one year and never buy any new technology. The process of discovering errors and releasing BIOS iteration is much faster with the community's help.


Listen, if Asus would have announced on April that we will focus May-July on X570 and X470 and then early August we'll evaluate possibilities for older platforms, e.g. X370.
It would have been my decision: upgrade instantly to or wait August for more info. I could have maybe sold my X370 and went for newer if I wouldn't want to wait for August.
Now instead of giving me the choice, I was promised that I would have working system just by upgrading CPU. But I didn't get that.
I haven't done anything wrong, I have taken my responsibilities ensuring my components are certified etc and everything should have been good to go. 



Fantomasas said:


> I wish Asus could just have error-proof BIOS for new tech in 1000 different configurations, but it is simply not how it works, and throwing a tantrum on social media is not going to help.


Yeah if it would be so easy to be tech company, all of us would be doing it. It's like being an entrepreneur, if everything would always work out and be buttery smooth, why would anyone work for someone else?
Asus has made decision to be in the business and they should commit to it, if you are unable to keep up with the pace, stop participating but don't use paying customers as quality/product testers what should have been done in-house before announcing support on April.


----------



## Targonis

Bill D said:


> have had my C6H & 1800x from day one
> 
> got a 3800x incoming still looking for a x570 MB
> 
> is everyone getting bios errors with all 3rd gen chips ?
> is it worth trying or wait for a newer bios ?
> 
> or just leave it in the box and wait for the x570 MB's to get in stock ?


It is a bit hit and miss for people when it comes to how well the 3000 series chips work. In some cases, the problem is with the RAM boot voltage being set to 1.2V by default(set it to 1.4V to be safe), in other cases, people just haven't had any luck and are still stuck with a 07 POST code. Others have dropped their new processors in and it has worked without a problem.


----------



## jstar

pipould said:


> Let me tell you that if ASUS would test all of the C6H revisions, in the same conditions than users (aka, not installed carefully on a test bench), with ALL the processors available for it, every single time.... You'd get a Bios every year and pay the board 3 times more.
> 
> It's very different to certify a board on 5 new intel procs knowing the support will be dropped 6 months after than supporting the whole range of AM4 processors.
> 
> They communicate badly and aren't close to their community, but it's no better than MSI which includes bitmap of dragon in their bios and then complain it's too small, lol.


If initial release BIOS would contain everything what they have promised and I would be able to use my system how it was intended to, I would not have any need to upgrade my BIOS. I was using my system just fine since 2017 until now with older BIOS. I was following instructions which stated that in order to use Ryzen 3000 series, you need to have latest bios and that is what I did.
So I don't need weekly/monthly BIOS updates, I want reliable and working system.

If there are enhancements done after initial release, I can evaluate and decide if I want to upgrade, like X570 if I want to have fan start/stop function. But company is not committed to provide me anything more what was promised in marketing materials.


----------



## hgelehl

rob87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just an update from ASUS regarding error 07 on the motherboards
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Update: The problem has been successfully replicated in lab. The design team is on it now.
> 
> regards,
> 
> ASUS ROG Marketing


I wouldn't hold my breath. only few days left for my c6h return window. I think most people are. going to return my motherboard for refund and get non asus x570.

based on their bios release history, new bios usually takes minimum 1+ month (quickest was 13 days with 7201 which only fixed keyboard)

and I think it'll take much longer to fix 07 error bios issue

I guess zen2 release was rushed and I should have waited for September (3950x) release or have gone for coffeelake cpu

considering how expensive even the budget x570 mobos are, imo coffeelake is even cheaper than zen2 for price to performance if you think about mobo, high clock ram, etc price


----------



## freak094

Is anyone else getting weird CPU temperature readings? I´m getting temperatures which are way too high.

I run my [email protected],37V with a Kraken X62.

When starting CB R15, the CPU temperature protection instantly gets triggered.

Already checked the contact between CPU and CLC twice. Pump ist also working.


----------



## sandman1330

Targonis said:


> It is a bit hit and miss for people when it comes to how well the 3000 series chips work. In some cases, the problem is with the RAM boot voltage being set to 1.2V by default(set it to 1.4V to be safe), in other cases, people just haven't had any luck and are still stuck with a 07 POST code. Others have dropped their new processors in and it has worked without a problem.


I think the 1.2v problem may be a bit of a red herring. I bought cheapo 1.2v RAM for troubleshooting purposes, and still got the 07 post code.

It may be an issue for those attempting to overclock RAM, but I do not believe it's behind the 07 post codes.

Edit: To be clear, I don't think you are saying the two are related, but at one time I thought they were.


----------



## dlbsyst

Anyone with icue software installed and a 3000 series processor, I recommend you disable or uninstall it immediately. I uninstalled it. It is not playing nice with my 3700x processor and causes the voltages to run high and the clocks to stay full speed and not downclock. This in turn causes my processor to run hotter than it should. If you do uninstall check your AMD chipset drivers and make sure they didn't get corrupted after removing icue. Mine did and I had a time getting things back to normal. A good way to tell if your chipset drivers are good is to try running the Ryzen master software. If it runs your okay. If not you have a problem. If you need help fixing the issue I'll share what I did.


----------



## Bill D

Targonis said:


> It is a bit hit and miss for people when it comes to how well the 3000 series chips work. In some cases, the problem is with the RAM boot voltage being set to 1.2V by default(set it to 1.4V to be safe), in other cases, people just haven't had any luck and are still stuck with a 07 POST code. Others have dropped their new processors in and it has worked without a problem.



thanks

I will wait for next bios or a C8H wifi or MSI ace to get in stock


----------



## freak094

here is a screenshot

bios temps are 55°C


----------



## MegamanAT

freak094 said:


> here is a screenshot
> 
> bios temps are 55°C


same here. asus temps are about -10°C.


----------



## CubanB

It's going to weeks/months before ANY boards are running 3000 series ok. AMD hasn't even yet produced a decent microcode that isn't bugged, apparently even 1.0.0.3ABA is bugged. I'm not saying that some out there aren't running okay already, but I mean the majority.. the largest percentage of people. Where everyone gets a user friendly stable system whenever they plug in the CPU and turn the PC on.

Because if AMD is yet to send the board makers a full 100% proper bug free microcode, how can they release a proper BIOS? And then when they receive this, it takes weeks to adapt it to each boards specific BIOS. This even applies for X570 boards. There's WHEA errors, there's errors with M.2 drives, PCI-e etc etc. There's a lot of stuff to clean up. The older boards are likely to have more problems but none of them will be 100% for quite some time. To me, when you buy at launch this is to be expected (even though it's disappointing and frustrating). Hopefully the next BIOS from ASUS clears up some of the more basic problems with this board like the boot issue but it'll take another 2 or 3 updates until it really gets on the proper level. AMD keeps evolving the microcode.. it's just going to be a continual process of optimization that occurs over time. Hopefully they can add a per CCX OC option in the BIOS, because this seems more useful than PBO.. which at this point seems pretty useless. But that's an optional feature and they really just need to focus on the basics right now. For example, some people are able to improve boot stability by unplugging the front reset button from the header on the motherboard. They need to fix these basic things first.

By Christmas, things should be a lot smoother. I'm hoping it's more like September/October but who knows.


----------



## datspike

3800C14 with tight subtimings @ 1.52v
BLS2K8G4D32AESCK 8*2 Micron Rev.E


Spoiler


----------



## dlbsyst

datspike said:


> 3800C14 with tight subtimings @ 1.52v
> BLS2K8G4D32AESCK 8*2 Micron Rev.E
> 
> 
> Spoiler


That's very impressive datspike.


----------



## ometoch

*Best BIOS for 1st gen?*

Hey, I'm replacing my C6H/1700 setup with an X570 board and 3700X while I use the old stuff to upgrade my home server (my original plan was to buy a cheap B450 board for the server and move the 1700 to that while putting the 3700X in the C6H, but I'm getting a bit impatient with the reported issues getting 3rd gen processors to run on the C6H and would rather just spend extra to get something that ought to at least POST now).

I skipped several of the BIOS revisions for the C6H, so I'm wondering if there's some generally accepted "best"/"most stable" BIOS for 1st gen parts that I should reflash the board with before I put it in my server and hopefully not think about it again for a good long while. Maybe the last BIOS before they started fiddling with things for 3rd gen processors (6401?)? Thanks.


----------



## dlbsyst

ometoch said:


> Hey, I'm replacing my C6H/1700 setup with an X570 board and 3700X while I use the old stuff to upgrade my home server (my original plan was to buy a cheap B450 board for the server and move the 1700 to that while putting the 3700X in the C6H, but I'm getting a bit impatient with the reported issues getting 3rd gen processors to run on the C6H and would rather just spend extra to get something that ought to at least POST now).
> 
> I skipped several of the BIOS revisions for the C6H, so I'm wondering if there's some generally accepted "best"/"most stable" BIOS for 1st gen parts that I should reflash the board with before I put it in my server and hopefully not think about it again for a good long while. Maybe the last BIOS before they started fiddling with things for 3rd gen processors (6401?)? Thanks.


Yes ometoch, that's the BIOS that I was using with my 1700x before upgrading. It seemed to offer the best performance and stability for 1st Gen Ryzen.


----------



## roco_smith

Well just install the 3700X on my Crosshair VI Extreme X370 without cero issues. I was able to overclock my memory 4 modules of 8GB from 3200mhz all the way up to 3720mhz with no problem. So keep your Crosshair VI Extreme boards is working just fine on Ryzen 3000


----------



## Brko

Is this OK for R5 3600 @ 4033MHz all core fix + 3200C14 B-Die RAM DOCP? I found 77 ns latency quite high. Am l doing something wrong in BIOS?


----------



## CentroX

has anyone gotten a normal CH6 board working with 3700X yet?


----------



## mvmiller12

CentroX said:


> has anyone gotten a normal CH6 board working with 3700X yet?


Yes. Some people have no problems with the Hero at all, others are having no luck at all. Seems to be a roll of the dice at the moment.

The Extreme seems to be consistently working, though.


----------



## jamesmca

mvmiller12 said:


> Yes. Some people have no problems with the Hero at all, others are having no luck at all. Seems to be a roll of the dice at the moment.
> 
> The Extreme seems to be consistently working, though.


Yeah will be interesting to see what asus says it is. If they say... Seems so random on who works and who doesnt.


----------



## MacClipper

My personal limited testing with various RAM and the *C6H BIOS 7106* shows

1. Hynix C die - no problems with POST and can overclock
2. Hynix A die - no problems with POST and can overclock
3. Samsung B die - no problems with POST and can overclock
4. Samsung E die - 1 stick OK, 2 sticks = C5 error (argh!)
5. Micron ?B die - mostly no problems with POST and can overclock, occasional C5 error

So if you ever run into problems with present early Matisse BIOS, consider trying another make of RAM or wait till better BIOS versions come along. Just assess wallet size meanwhile to decide which path to take. 

HTH


----------



## rob87

hey guys, are you able to help OC my ram? I have a G SKill trident 3200mhz, when I tried to increase it with DOCP with 3600MHZ it freezes on games.

Is there a guide on how to OC the memory properly? Not sure if its Bdie?


----------



## mvmiller12

rob87 said:


> hey guys, are you able to help OC my ram? I have a G SKill trident 3200mhz, when I tried to increase it with DOCP with 3600MHZ it freezes on games.
> 
> Is there a guide on how to OC the memory properly? Not sure if its Bdie?


Welp, it's like this...

1) Just setting the RAM Speed to 3600 on your 3200 RAM is not gonna get it done. You will also need to play with the timings if it is even possible to get it there; it might not be...

2) There IS a Ryzen RAM Calculator maintained by 1usmus on this forum that can help figure out those timings, and there are good instructions on how to use it if you are reasonably comfortable poking around in your BIOS config's advanced settings (again, elsewhere on this forum - just Google Ryzen RAM calculator and you will find the relevant page here). The biggest problem is that...

3) There really isn't definitive info on what type of RAM chips are used on most memory modules. The manufacturer's don't disclose it. Sometimes you can make reasonable guesses based on the modules rated timings and sometimes it's just not clear at all. Some enthusiasts try to keep spreadsheets over what memory types are associated with what memory module part numbers by manufacturer, but even so, sometimes the same part numbers can be represent RAM modules made from different manufacturer/model RAM chips. And again even so, there are a lot of "mystery" RAM sticks out there. My Corsair Vengeance PRO RAM 2x8G DDR4-3600 CL18 kit (CMW16GX4M2D3600C18) is such mystery RAM.

The take home is this - you are gonna have to keep poking around with it until you find something stable. The Ryzen RAM calculator is helpful in getting you there. Unless your RAM modules are super popular and well documented, you are going to have a fair amount of guesswork. YOU WILL ALMOST CERTAINLY HAVE TO REBOOT DOZENS OF TIMES AND EVEN THEN YOU MIGHT NOT GET ANYTHING BETTER THAN WHAT THE DOCP PROFILE GIVES YOU.


----------



## Dave001

mvmiller12 said:


> My Corsair Vengeance PRO RAM 2x8G DDR4-3600 CL18 kit (CMW16GX4M2D3600C18) is such mystery RAM.


Check the RAM in Thaiphoon Burner, according to this image I found via google, CMW16GX4M2D3600C18 is Micron E-die.


----------



## rob87

Thanks heaps guys I'll try it out, I'll give it a whirl and let you know how I go


----------



## Dave001

rob87 said:


> hey guys, are you able to help OC my ram? I have a G SKill trident 3200mhz, when I tried to increase it with DOCP with 3600MHZ it freezes on games.
> 
> Is there a guide on how to OC the memory properly? Not sure if its Bdie?


A lot to read, but should help you out.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...locking-dram-am4-membench-0-7-dram-bench.html


----------



## The Sandman

rob87 said:


> Thanks heaps guys I'll try it out, I'll give it a whirl and let you know how I go


 Agreed, use Thaiphoon Burner to identify current setup along with Ryzen Dram Calculator https://www.overclock.net/forum/26417503-post1.html 
and if you're shopping for B-Die memory this may be of some help https://benzhaomin.github.io/bdiefinder/


----------



## mvmiller12

Dave001 said:


> Check the RAM in Thaiphoon Burner, according to this image I found via google, CMW16GX4M2D3600C18 is Micron E-die.


Cool, thanks! I did several searches on it and couldn't find anything...


----------



## mvmiller12

Regarding my Rev 103 Crosshair VI Hero I just replaced with the Extreme:

My cousin just got in the Ryzen 3600X he bought for a new build tonight and graciously allowed me to test it on my C6 Hero. I started out by using Flashback to get the new 7201 BIOS on it without CPU, RAM or Video card installed (was originally at 7106). It works perfectly through multiple resets (including cold boots). DOCP (XMP) is working properly as well using my Corsair DDR4-3200 Samsung B-Die memory kit.

Good to know... Rev 103 might not be the issue after all.


----------



## KWSW

For overclocking of ram, should I do it in bios or ryzen master?

Currently running 3800X with 4 sticks of 8GB Hynix CJR running at XMP 3200 and so far no boot issues. Just afraid that tinkering in bios would cause the boot issues.


----------



## mvmiller12

KWSW said:


> For overclocking of ram, should I do it in bios or ryzen master?
> 
> Currently running 3800X with 4 sticks of 8GB Hynix CJR running at XMP 3200 and so far no boot issues. Just afraid that tinkering in bios would cause the boot issues.


If you are one of those lucky ones that got a 3000 series CPU working on this board with no issues, then you're golden. Don't worry about it. All that would remain for you to do in the case of problems would be to Clear CMOS. Nothing you change in there should make it suddenly stop working in a way that the Clear CMOS won't fix.

Not everyone here is so lucky as that.


----------



## rob87

My voltages for 3600x is hitting around 1.40+ is this normal for the 3600x? Temps are going around 40 degrees on boot and in BIOS? I remember my 2700x was hitting around 30 degrees.. currently using Corsair H115 Extreme 280mm


----------



## mvmiller12

rob87 said:


> My voltages for 3600x is hitting around 1.40+ is this normal for the 3600x? Temps are going around 40 degrees on boot and in BIOS? I remember my 2700x was hitting around 30 degrees.. currently using Corsair H115 Extreme 280mm


It's normal for BIOS 7106. Worse, CPU voltage offset on 7106 doesn't work right (or on the Extreme, at all). 7201 only seems to reach that with PBO enabled and the CPU voltage offsets work correctly again so you can tamp it down a bit (recommend -0.05 or -0.075 offset).


----------



## rob87

mvmiller12 said:


> It's normal for BIOS 7106. Worse, CPU voltage offset on 7106 doesn't work right (or on the Extreme, at all). 7201 only seems to reach that with PBO enabled and the CPU voltage offsets work correctly again so you can tamp it down a bit (recommend -0.05 or -0.075 offset).




Thanks ! I've played around with the DRAM calculations and hit 3800mhz with 1.42 Volts, is that safe?  I've read 1.35 is maximum people are willing to go.


----------



## mvmiller12

rob87 said:


> Thanks ! I've played around with the DRAM calculations and hit 3800mhz with 1.42 Volts, is that safe?  I've read 1.35 is maximum people are willing to go.


If that's your CPU voltage it should be OK. If RAM voltage, it's a little high


----------



## rob87

mvmiller12 said:


> If that's your CPU voltage it should be OK. If RAM voltage, it's a little high


Ah bummer, I've just changed it to 1.35 hopefully I won't have any freezing issues lol..
Thanks heaps!


----------



## dev1ance

mvmiller12 said:


> It's normal for BIOS 7106. Worse, CPU voltage offset on 7106 doesn't work right (or on the Extreme, at all). 7201 only seems to reach that with PBO enabled and the CPU voltage offsets work correctly again so you can tamp it down a bit (recommend -0.05 or -0.075 offset).


Works for me.

Remember to set your Power Settings page to only "Better Performance" and "Ryzen Balanced" on the additional power settings page. I find if I drag the slider to "Best Performance", it overrides the Ryzen Balanced plan and acts moreso like the Ryzen High Performance plan and keeps the voltages up.



mvmiller12 said:


> If that's your CPU voltage it should be OK. If RAM voltage, it's a little high


DDR4 can take up to 1.5v just fine for everyday use. Just need active cooling on the memory between 1.46-1.5v if you want to avoid having your chips get too hot for comfort. 1.42v is completely fine for memory.


----------



## rob87

dev1ance said:


> Works for me.
> 
> Remember to set your Power Settings page to only "Better Performance" and "Ryzen Balanced" on the additional power settings page. I find if I drag the slider to "Best Performance", it overrides the Ryzen Balanced plan and acts moreso like the Ryzen High Performance plan and keeps the voltages up.
> 
> 
> 
> DDR4 can take up to 1.5v just fine for everyday use. Just need active cooling on the memory between 1.46-1.5v if you want to avoid having your chips get too hot for comfort. 1.42v is completely fine for memory.




I've just set to Ryzen Balanced, voltages on RAM dropped to 1.35v, just played a few games on CS to see if any freezes no issues, will do some further testing with other games,

CPU Volts seem to go around 1.4 - 1.45v interesting?


----------



## Posyhov

*Posyhov*

Hi,

Can anyone please give me a hints how to get rid of "C5" error? my setup is C6H, 3700X and flare x 3200 cl14.
Im still on 7003 bios coz 7106 and 7201 doesnt boot.

I appreciate every help


----------



## dev1ance

How about this?
















Posyhov said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please give me a hints how to get rid of "C5" error? my setup is C6H, 3700X and flare x 3200 cl14.
> Im still on 7003 bios coz 7106 and 7201 doesnt boot.
> 
> I appreciate every help


C5 for most of it is simply:
Clear CMOs button -> Set DDR Boot voltage to 1.35-1.4v in the Digi+ Power section and normal DRAM voltage to 1.35-1.4v. It resolves for most of us but some still get C5 during restarts.


----------



## Takla

Is there any way to set the ryzen 5 3600 boost to max out at 4300mhz but retain the normal boost behaviour? With my old intel cpu all I had to do was to set a core voltage offset and raise the boost multiplier. But when I raise the multiplier with this cpu it stays on 4300mhz all the time.


----------



## datspike

Takla said:


> Is there any way to set the ryzen 5 3600 boost to max out at 4300mhz but retain the normal boost behaviour? With my old intel cpu all I had to do was to set a core voltage offset and raise the boost multiplier. But when I raise the multiplier with this cpu it stays on 4300mhz all the time.


Go to advanced - amd overclocking - set cpu boost override to enabled and CPU boost override clock to +200


----------



## TwoBeers

CentroX said:


> has anyone gotten a normal CH6 board working with 3700X yet?


Yes, here. Everything on "auto", except DRAM Voltage @1.375V. 
Don't try to OC or UV, you will not gain anything. 
The CPU optimizes itself best and works like a beast. 

Sometimes you will see 1.5V Core Voltage or 85°C, that's all ok.


----------



## Takla

datspike said:


> Go to advanced - amd overclocking - set cpu boost override to enabled and CPU boost override clock to +200


Dosen't work. PBO does nothing for this CPU. I can get 4.3Ghz on all 6 cores with 1.3v and Load Line Calibration Level 5/8 yet any boost setting will not only *not* go above 4.2ghz, it will also use between 1.40v to 1.475v. It is actually insane how in-efficient the boost is.



TwoBeers said:


> Sometimes you will see 1.5V Core Voltage or 85°C, that's all ok.


You are delusional if you really think this is fine. Read my post above. The boost is just in-efficient AF.


----------



## majestynl

Takla said:


> Dosen't work. PBO does nothing for this CPU. I can get 4.3Ghz on all 6 cores with 1.3v and Load Line Calibration Level 5/8 yet any boost setting will not only *not* go above 4.2ghz, it will also use between 1.40v to 1.475v. It is actually insane how in-efficient the boost is.
> 
> 
> 
> You are delusional if you really think this is fine. Read my post above. The boost is just in-efficient AF.


You can't compare OC mode vs NON OC mode ( stock or PB/O)
When you OC manual it just doesn't listen to certain boost conditions etc.

If you have set everything right the only thing has left is, your circumstances are just not right to boost. E.g your temps are looking high..


----------



## Takla

majestynl said:


> You can't compare OC mode vs NON OC mode ( stock or PB/O)
> When you OC manual it just doesn't listen to certain boost conditions etc.
> 
> If you have set everything right the only thing has left is, your circumstances are just not right to boost. E.g your temps are looking high..


You should have read my previous post. All I want is the same boost behaviour I had with my i5 3570K.


----------



## cmac68

Okay so I’ve had some time to work on my setup since Ryzen 3 launch and I’m seeing a trend on the forums as well with my own setup that is starting to paint a clearer picture.

I have GSkill Trident Z RGB Samsung B die 3200 cl14 since Ryzen 1 which have run without issue at DOCP since day 1. I was not affected by all the other RAM issues that others had during this time period. 

Now they won’t run rated speeds DOCP or manual and regardless of boot voltage without C5 restart. I can however run them at 3000 cl14 without issue. It seems like there has been a complete roll reversal with the Samsung b dies having the issues now instead of the other RAM kits.

Other then RAM issues the 3700x is working good in the board and should get better with time. I have another RAM kit that I will try later to test this theory that are not Samsung b die later and report back my findings.


----------



## Kanuki

I've just received my 3800X today. It's working perfectly fine with CH6 (7201).

I also noticed that there are many options to select PCIE4.

Have anyone here tested any PCIe 4.0 card with this board?


----------



## majestynl

Takla said:


> You should have read my previous post. All I want is the same boost behaviour I had with my i5 3570K.


Missed that one! On the 1x/2x series you could archived that with Pstates. I personally used Pstats on the 1x series. On my 2x series it never worked on the CH6/CH7. I need to check on the 3x if it's working or even is enabled. Will test later. But if I remember they said it was not... Will report back later.


----------



## majestynl

Kanuki said:


> I've just received my 3800X today. It's working perfectly fine with CH6 (7201).
> 
> I also noticed that there are many options to select PCIE4.
> 
> Have anyone here tested any PCIe 4.0 card with this board?


Can you test manual OC and see what you can get. I'm curious , saw many people saying it clocks higher compared to 3700x in manual OC.


----------



## Takla

majestynl said:


> Missed that one! On the 1x/2x series you could archived that with Pstates. I personally used Pstats on the 1x series. On my 2x series it never worked on the CH6/CH7. I need to check on the 3x if it's working or even is enabled. Will test later. But if I remember they said it was not... Will report back later.


Actually I did try setting a custom core pstate. I used 4000mhz and it booted fine with the default VID of 48. In windows, with hwinfo64 it showed ~1.15v core voltage. But I couldn't make sense of the VID values (why isn't this just max core voltage...) and leaving the VID at 48 while setting the frequency to 4300 resulted in a black screen boot so I had to clear CMOS. And since this procedure always takes 2-3minutes I didn't really feel like trying to find the correct VID value that equals to 1.30v

edit: so yeah I tried this again. And to increase the cpu core voltage you will have to reduce the VID value. 25 was ~1.35v at 4ghz all core. the cores were still stuck at 4ghz but the power saving features were left enabled which resulted in 0.2v to 0.4v idle voltage. But cpu-z reported voltage spikes up to !!1.9v!!. So I went back to manual all core fixed voltage for now. Temps never breached 45°c though so that might have just been a display bug with cpu-z as like I said, hwinfo still showed 1.35v ish as max voltage


----------



## Kanuki

majestynl said:


> Can you test manual OC and see what you can get. I'm curious , saw many people saying it clocks higher compared to 3700x in manual OC.


I don't know how to overclock. I'm simply just using PBO.


----------



## Ironcobra

Takla said:


> You should have read my previous post. All I want is the same boost behaviour I had with my i5 3570K.


I suggest you read this: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cbls9g/the_final_word_on_idle_voltages_for_3rd_gen_ryzen/

This chip is designed for voltages up to 1.5 and higher temps. Its a whole new architecture and you really shouldn't expect it to do what a intel chip is doing.


----------



## noko59

Bios 7201, 3900x, C6H, 4 sticks of B die at D.O.C.P 3200mhz 1.35v - no issues so far - ran Aida64 stress test for 30min which all cores were at around 4.1ghz consistently, 77C CPU, voltage CPU was 1.36 when stress testing. Doing other stuff I notice max cpu speed was 4.5ghz, never saw it above that. Will have to do much more testing and configuring to maximize performance.

PCIe 4 works good with 5700XT 5th AV, PCIe 3 gave around 15gb/s in 3dMark PCI Express feature test and about 25gb/s with PCIe 4. In 3dMark it did not recognize that it was PCIe 4 even though the performance indicated it was. Still had it as PCIe 3.


----------



## Takla

Ironcobra said:


> I suggest you read...bla...bla


I suggest you read the results of my manual OC. I don't give a f... about any of the default boosting behaviours. It won't change any of the things I already stated.


----------



## Targonis

uncleshady said:


> Maybe it's been asked before but why does ASUS make you rename the BIOS file every time? Why not just name the damn thing what the BIOS sees and skip the renaming step?


The rename is for BIOS flashback only. I have a flash drive with a lot of the different BIOS versions on it, and then copy the one I want to use to C6H.CAP in case I need to do the BIOS flashback. Since flashback will work no matter what, it is technically safer to do than updating from within the UEFI BIOS.


----------



## Ironcobra

Takla said:


> Dosen't work. PBO does nothing for this CPU. I can get 4.3Ghz on all 6 cores with 1.3v and Load Line Calibration Level 5/8 yet any boost setting will not only *not* go above 4.2ghz, it will also use between 1.40v to 1.475v. It is actually insane how in-efficient the boost is.
> 
> 
> 
> You are delusional if you really think this is fine. Read my post above. The boost is just in-efficient AF.


What are you even talking about, the last couple pages your crying about how your manual oc is at 1.3 v yet boost wont go past the stated max of 4.2 which is the advertised boost clock speed. Its known there is something wrong with pbo at this time why are you using it. What program are you using to monitor voltages? You know this chip is changing voltages like a 1000 times a sec and everything outside of cpuz and ryzen master are the only programs getting close to showing correct vcore. I bet you bench with pb better then your undervolted manual oc.






GN shows there is a bug or problem with pbo + auto oc on ln2 they got 4.4 all core with just pb and 4.2 with pbo + auto oc


----------



## Takla

Ironcobra said:


> What are you even talking about, the last couple pages your crying about how your manual oc is at 1.3 v yet boost wont go past the stated max of 4.2 which is the advertised boost clock speed. Its known there is something wrong with pbo at this time why are you using it. What program are you using to monitor voltages? You know this chip is changing voltages like a 1000 times a sec and everything outside of cpuz and ryzen master are the only programs getting close to showing correct vcore. I bet you bench with pb better then your undervolted manual oc.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7NzNi1xX_4
> 
> GN shows there is a bug or problem with pbo + auto oc on ln2 they got 4.4 all core with just pb and 4.2 with pbo + auto oc


I know all the sh-t you are spewing about already. Don't need you to educate me about this. Also, I'm not "crying" about pbo not working with my manual OC.

Let me state this one last time, so even you can understand it. All I want, is any sort of boost, to reach my manual core clock and core voltage, being 1.30v and 4.3ghz all cores, while maintaining the power saving states, and still being able to idle at a lower core clock. A feature so simple intel cpus have had for over 8 years now.

Edit: And don't try to sell me PBO, like the second coming of christ, like all these other tech-illiteral idiots. I tried pbo, which you would know, if you actually read my comments. it dosen't change anything. My manual oc is not undervolted. I kept track of my scores in cinebench and cpu-z bench. It is the highest when I use my manual OC. I'm not some amateur youtuber who produces half-assed videos without checking these things first.


----------



## Ironcobra

De8auer is blown away by the efficiency of the chip using a scope and not software.

Look at how its powering down I really dont think you understand what you think you understand, why are you messing with the power states when one of the best features of this chip is the power efficiency? You are not going to get 4.3 on precision boot 2 as it is only guaranteed to 4.2 on your 3600, only with ln2 did gn achieve 4.4 with precision boost 2. Precision boost overdrive + auto oc which allows you to go up +200 appears to be bugged or not working or just marketing bs. This chip is going all the way down to .2 volts on idle how much more efficient do you want. Just run pb2 and let the chip do what it was designed to which is manage its own oc and voltage control. It seems moving forward ccx overclocking is the future with this chip but until we can do it in the bios you have to set this each time you boot. Your attitude around here by the way is toxic and not really necessary, maybe one day you can even understand that.

edit: do you even know the difference between precision boost 2 and precision boost overdrive? If you did you would know im telling you not to use pbo.


----------



## Takla

Dude, are you dense? Do you read only half of my sentences at a time, and than your brain just shuts of from overheating or what? I am using a fixed constant cpu core voltage of 1.30v and a fixed constant core clock of 4300mhz because that gives me the best performance ON TOP of also giving me a much lower max temp AND idle temp, compared to BOTH all stock and/or pbo+auto OC. I already watched all the youtube videos about ryzen 3k (seriously, all of them). stop linking these. you are not showing me anything new.

also, overclocking per ccx is only really viable for cpu's that use more than 2 ccxes like the 3900x for example. personally, I wasn't even be able achieve a mere 25mhz more for ccx0 (core 1, 2 and 3) over the 4300 all cores so to me this is yet another worthless feature.

edit: On the toxic part; well, to me, you do not appear to read my comments properly, and just skip over them, which is quite disrespectful to begin with. So this is what you get.


----------



## buyology

Hi there, i just started to using 3700X w/ C6H, at the first boot after 7201 BIOS, the voltage was too high like 1.5, and after that i just set it to 1.35 manually. But Core VID temps are high is that normal or what should i do about it. And i haven't any post code problem, post code shows AA


----------



## Takla

buyology said:


> But Core VID temps are high is that normal or what should i do about it. And i haven't any post code problem, post code shows AA


What do you mean by "VID temps" ? your cpu temp shows a max of 60°c which is excellent. And you did good in reducing the core voltage to a manual value, just make sure your scores don't go lower than what the default values would give in benches like for example cpu-z or cinebench.


----------



## buyology

Cinebench R20 was 4767, and i mean CORE VID voltages at the first ss, its showing to max 1.49v


And corsair icue doesnt show cpu temp package to set fan curve on it.


----------



## PolRoger

Some of you guys seem to be getting a little too worked up with regards to forum etiquette... Relax, chill... After all it is just overclocking.


----------



## Takla

buyology said:


> Cinebench R20 was 4767, and i mean CORE VID voltages at the first ss, its showing to max 1.49v
> 
> 
> And corsair icue doesnt show cpu temp package to set fan curve on it.


Your core VID values are normal. the important things are cpu core voltage and of course the cpu temperature. Also, corsairs iCUE has been known to send high priority requests to the cpu, which restricts your cpu from entering a lower power state. Not sure if this has already been fixed and if you use the fixed version in that case. Just something to keep in mind if you should experience higher than normal (~40°c) idling temps.

Also, to check if your manual cpu voltages do not reduce the performance, you would have to do one run with stock voltages and one run with your custom set of 1.35v and compare the numbers yourself. And just in case you use ryzen master for this, you need to close it before running cinebench as it will reduce your score by several 100 points.


----------



## mvmiller12

Takla said:


> Dude, are you dense? Do you read only half of my sentences at a time, and than your brain just shuts of from overheating or what? I am using a fixed constant cpu core voltage of 1.30v and a fixed constant core clock of 4300mhz because that gives me the best performance ON TOP of also giving me a much lower max temp AND idle temp, compared to BOTH all stock and/or pbo+auto OC. I already watched all the youtube videos about ryzen 3k (seriously, all of them). stop linking these. you are not showing me anything new.
> 
> also, overclocking per ccx is only really viable for cpu's that use more than 2 ccxes like the 3900x for example. personally, I wasn't even be able achieve a mere 25mhz more for ccx0 (core 1, 2 and 3) over the 4300 all cores so to me this is yet another worthless feature.
> 
> edit: On the toxic part; well, to me, you do not appear to read my comments properly, and just skip over them, which is quite disrespectful to begin with. So this is what you get.


Dude, chill a bit please 

That being said:

From my experience, there are a couple of possibilities at play here, and you may have already addressed some or all of these (apologies, if so). 

Regardless of whether you are using PBO or not, setting a fixed voltage really wrecks the ability of the CPU to do low power states. Personally, I have worked around this by applying a negative voltage offset to the CPU (as opposed to a fixed voltage, and usually around -0.075 v). I have found that higher levels of LLC on the CPU also give a little bit better range for the CPU to maintain maintain a low voltage when idle, but also get what it needs when boosted. Experimentation here is key as your mainboard and CPU will certainly react a little differently than mine. Also, in Windows, make sure you are using the 'Balanced' power plan (not the 'Ryzen Balanced' power plan if it is there), and that the CPU low is set at 5%. 

This has worked for me with the Ryzen 1000 and 2000 series CPUs. Nothing I have read has lead me to believe it will be any different when I finally upgrade to the 3000 series CPUs. Also, there are a few known issues that are being addressed via AGESA and firmware updates that can have a significant impact on CPU power. Launch issues with Ryzen stuff are old hat by now. History with prior launches has shown that given a couple of months, everything should be pretty well smoothed out, followed by a much slower, periodic progressive run of firmware refinement updates.

Does the situation suck? Yes. Do AMD and their mainboard partners ever seem to learn from their past mistakes in this regard? The answer really seems to be No. Should we expect and demand better? Absolutely - but until we actually GET better, this is what we have. It is what it is...


----------



## Takla

mvmiller12 said:


> Dude, chill a bit please


ok



mvmiller12 said:


> Also, in Windows, make sure you are using the 'Balanced' power plan (not the 'Ryzen Balanced' power plan if it is there), and that the CPU low is set at 5%.


Why windows balanced over ryzen balanced? the only difference I can see is that ryzen balanced has a minimum cpu state of 0% while windows has it at 5%
Not that it would really do something with a fixed constant voltage to begin with.

And on the offset, I'm pretty sure that I tested it earlier and the voltage would still act the same just like when setting a constant voltage and this is why I sticked with the latter for now. But I'm gonna check again now, just to make sure.


----------



## mvmiller12

Takla said:


> ok
> 
> 
> 
> Why windows balanced over ryzen balanced? the only difference I can see is that ryzen balanced has a minimum cpu state of 0% while windows has it at 5%
> Not that it would really do something with a fixed constant voltage to begin with.
> 
> And on the offset, I'm pretty sure that I tested it earlier and the voltage would still act the same just like when setting a constant voltage and this is why I sticked with the latter for now. But I'm gonna check again now, just to make sure.


The Ryzen Balanced plan was released by AMD as a work around for Windows scheduler issues back in the tail-end of the Ryzen 1000 series era. Sometime during the 2000 series run, the Windows Scheduler issue was fixed. The Ryzen Balanced plan can impede the Windows Scheduler fixes, and AMD has stated on their forum (don't have a link, sorry) that no one should be using it anymore with the newer releases of Windows 10. The newer releases of the AMD chipset drivers (at least, the releases from the AMD website - OEMs may vary) don't even HAVE that profile anymore.


----------



## TwoBeers

mvmiller12 said:


> The Ryzen Balanced plan was released by AMD as a work around for Windows scheduler issues back in the tail-end of the Ryzen 1000 series era. Sometime during the 2000 series run, the Windows Scheduler issue was fixed. The Ryzen Balanced plan can impede the Windows Scheduler fixes, and AMD has stated on their forum (don't have a link, sorry) that no one should be using it anymore with the newer releases of Windows 10. The newer releases of the AMD chipset drivers (at least, the releases from the AMD website - OEMs may vary) don't even HAVE that profile anymore.


They stated to not use it with Ryzen 2000, but you should use "Ryzen balanced" with Ryzen 3000.
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cbls9g/the_final_word_on_idle_voltages_for_3rd_gen_ryzen/


----------



## buyology

Takla said:


> buyology said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cinebench R20 was 4767, and i mean CORE VID voltages at the first ss, its showing to max 1.49v
> 
> 
> And corsair icue doesnt show cpu temp package to set fan curve on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Your core VID values are normal. the important things are cpu core voltage and of course the cpu temperature. Also, corsairs iCUE has been known to send high priority requests to the cpu, which restricts your cpu from entering a lower power state. Not sure if this has already been fixed and if you use the fixed version in that case. Just something to keep in mind if you should experience higher than normal (~40Â°c) idling temps.
> 
> Also, to check if your manual cpu voltages do not reduce the performance, you would have to do one run with stock voltages and one run with your custom set of 1.35v and compare the numbers yourself. And just in case you use ryzen master for this, you need to close it before running cinebench as it will reduce your score by several 100 points.
Click to expand...

I will try this, but auto voltage gave me scare 😕


----------



## Takla

Ok I'm back from testing voltages offset. And yep, as already said, it is the same as setting a "manual" voltage on the crosshair 6 hero of mine. Always annoying to test things with these beta bios since I once again had to clear cmos to revert to defaults to boot which of course deleted my perfectly set up profile. So yeah, if you use the crosshair 6 hero and a ryzen 3000 cpu, use the manual voltage since offset is broken atm.


----------



## mvmiller12

TwoBeers said:


> They stated to not use it with Ryzen 2000, but you should use "Ryzen balanced" with Ryzen 3000.
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comment...3rd_gen_ryzen/


I stand corrected, but as of 7/18, they have this to say:



AMD Rep said:


> EDIT 7/18/19 As a temporary workaround, you can use the standard Windows Balanced plan. Edit this plan to use 85% minimum processor state, 100% maximum processor state. (Example). This will chill things out as we continue to work this issue. Your 1T and nT scores shouldn't change at all (+/- the usual run-to-run variance). This will preserve boost, retain cc6 core sleeping, preserve idle downclocking/downvolting, but make the CPU more relaxed about boosting under light loads.


Also, that same post states further up that Ryzen Balanced is not needed at all for either 1000 OR 2000 series chips, jut the 3000's...

Thanks for the link, BTW - Since AMD is responding there, I will be sure to follow it.


----------



## mvmiller12

Takla said:


> Ok I'm back from testing voltages offset. And yep, as already said, it is the same as setting a "manual" voltage on the crosshair 6 hero of mine. Always annoying to test things with these beta bios since I once again had to clear cmos to revert to defaults to boot which of course deleted my perfectly set up profile. So yeah, if you use the crosshair 6 hero and a ryzen 3000 cpu, use the manual voltage since offset is broken atm.


I've personally found offset voltages to be broken in 7106 on both my Hero and my Extreme with + and - offsets being reversed (actually, offsets were completely non-functional for me on the Extreme but others have said theirs worked, so... yay, Asus?). 7201 seems to have fixed these issues on both boards, at least for me.


----------



## Takla

mvmiller12 said:


> I've personally found offset voltages to be broken in 7106 on both my Hero and my Extreme with + and - offsets being reversed (actually, offsets were completely non-functional for me on the Extreme but others have said theirs worked, so... yay, Asus?). 7201 seems to have fixed these issues on both boards.


I'm on 7201 too. Still broken for me. Board Revision is 1.03 (not that this would matter). Can you set the memory CAS latency lower than 16? for me it is stuck at 16 no matter if I use the d.o.c.p profile or if I enter the value manually. also, entering 14 instead of 15 will result in a black screen boot and can only be resolved by resetting via the cmos clear button.


----------



## domlator

Hello all,

I will be getting 3900x for my C6H monday or tuesday so ill report my findings  

Will be replacing my 1700 with this new beast. My memory is Gskill FlareX 3200, CL14 so i am hopping i won't have any issues with atleast keeping it on DOCP settings.

Anyway will report as soon as i get 3900x


Cheers


----------



## mvmiller12

Takla said:


> I'm on 7201 too. Still broken for me. Board Revision is 1.03 (not that this would matter). Can you set the memory CAS latency lower than 16? for me it is stuck at 16 no matter if I use the d.o.c.p profile or if I enter the value manually. also, entering 14 instead of 15 will result in a black screen boot and can only be resolved by resetting via the cmos clear button.


I've not had issues setting CAS 14 and having it applied. I've had _stability issues_ running my memory at CAS 14, but no problems getting the setting to take effect. My Hero is also rev 1.03. But I AM on 2700x's over here, and that might make a difference.

Side note: My Samsung B-Die 3200 DDR4-3200 sticks from Corsair have NEVER done CAS 14 with stability, but I always whip out the Ryzen RAM calculator and try the "safe" settings again after every BIOS update anyway.They are just not having it and fail Memtest86 Test 6 with hundreds of errors every time. Default DOCP/XMP 3200 CAS 16 works fine though. Another interesting thing is that I just got new Corsair Vengeance Pro DDR4-3600 CAS 18 RAM recently to go with my new-to-me Crosshair VI Extreme. It came in a few days before the Extreme arrived, so I popped it into the Hero for testing. That RAM ran perfectly fine at DOCP/XMP 3600 CAS 18 on the Hero with BIOS 7106, but is completely unstable on the Extreme at anything faster than 3200 with either BIOS 7106 or 7201... lots of errors in MemText86, Test 6. I used the recommended slots A2 and B2 on both boards, too.


----------



## Takla

mvmiller12 said:


> I've not had issues setting CAS 14 and having it applied. I've had _stability issues_ running my memory at CAS 14, but no problems getting the setting to take effect. My Hero is also rev 1.03. But I AM on 2700x's over here, and that might make a difference.


I thing that might be it than.


----------



## MegamanAT

Takla said:


> I'm on 7201 too. Still broken for me. Board Revision is 1.03 (not that this would matter). Can you set the memory CAS latency lower than 16? for me it is stuck at 16 no matter if I use the d.o.c.p profile or if I enter the value manually. also, entering 14 instead of 15 will result in a black screen boot and can only be resolved by resetting via the cmos clear button.


same here with 3900x and Micron E.


----------



## shilent

Just got my 3700X installed yesterday and wanted to share what I got so far.

Currently using BIOS 7106 on a C6H and like most people mouse doesn't work in BIOS but it doesn't bother me as I've always hated using it in the BIOS anyway.

I seem to get the C5 or 07 error when messing with memory timings. I found it was when disabling Gear Down Mode. I need to keep this on Enabled or Auto. (I'm using GSkill TridentZ 3200 CL14 B-die).

Watercooled with a Heatkiller IV block I'm getting the advertised boost speeds, 4.4GHz single core (though mostly 4.35GHz), and 4.25GHz all core as long as it stays below 70C. Above 70C, all core is 3.9GHz. Max temp is 78C in Prime95 (my 1600x at 4GHz 1.375V was 68C max).

All core voltage seems high 1.35-1.39 according to CPU-Z, and up to 1.406 according to Ryzen Master. With AMD recommending 1.325V for all core, I decided to use a negative offset but doesn't seem to work right. I've just read the previous posts mentioning this could be fixed in BIOS 7201, so I'll give that a try today.

I did get an unusual crash while running Prime95 for about an hour, not sure if it's related to the 3700X. My screen was all blocky colors unable to read anything. I've never seen this happen for the two years I've owned this motherboard. I was able to ctrl-alt-del, so maybe it was video card related.


----------



## dlbsyst

For anyone who has Flair X RAM and gets the C5 cold boot issue try this. It has helped me. Set your RAMs voltage higher. I have mine set to 1.365 volts at my RAMs 3200Mhz speed. Higher if you increase the speed. You'll have to play around to get it just right. Also set your boot up RAM voltage the same. Also, I disabled fast start in my BIOS as well as Windows. Currently I'm running my RAM at 3600Mhz. I forget the voltage I'm using and I'm at work right now but it seems stable. I have a lot more testing to do.


----------



## VicsPC

dlbsyst said:


> For anyone who has Flair X RAM and gets the C5 cold boot issue try this. It has helped me. Set your RAMs voltage higher. I have mine set to 1.65 volts at my RAMs 3200Mhz speed. Higher if you increase the speed. You'll have to play around to get it just right. Also set your boot up RAM voltage the same. Also, I disabled fast start in my BIOS as well as Windows. Currently I'm running my RAM at 3600Mhz. I forget the voltage I'm using and I'm at work right now but it seems stable. I have a lot more testing to do.


I hope that's a typo lol. 1.65v is way too high for DDR4, max safe voltage is 1.55v and that's already limit. These are 1.35v kids, 200mv extra is quite a lot for RAM, unless you have it watercooled then it's still a big if. I'd run max 1.5v and i have run 1.45v for a year with tightened voltages.


----------



## dlbsyst

VicsPC said:


> I hope that's a typo lol. 1.65v is way too high for DDR4, max safe voltage is 1.55v and that's already limit. These are 1.35v kids, 200mv extra is quite a lot for RAM, unless you have it watercooled then it's still a big if. I'd run max 1.5v and i have run 1.45v for a year with tightened voltages.


Oops, yeah it was a typo. I meant 1.365 volts. Damn, I hope no one tried 1.65 volts. That would be bad.


----------



## Targonis

*3900X working...*

I just got my 3900X installed. Started with my 1800X with BIOS 7106, did the clear CMOS via the button, then flashed to 7201 via flashback. Booted again to verify that all settings were at defaults on the 1800X. Shut down, installed 3900X. Went into the Advanced/Digi+ and made sure to set the DRAM boot voltage to 1.41(Hynix M-die RAM). Set DRAM voltage at 1.41 volt to match, and then did the DOCP. It worked like a charm. I got one error that required doing the clear CMOS button again, but it's stable otherwise.


----------



## looncraz

Takla said:


> Ok I'm back from testing voltages offset. And yep, as already said, it is the same as setting a "manual" voltage on the crosshair 6 hero of mine. Always annoying to test things with these beta bios since I once again had to clear cmos to revert to defaults to boot which of course deleted my perfectly set up profile. So yeah, if you use the crosshair 6 hero and a ryzen 3000 cpu, use the manual voltage since offset is broken atm.


My multi-meter showed that voltage offset was working with the 3900X I was testing and my Crosshair VI Hero... though the software showed a HUGE disparity with the actual voltage supplied to the CPU... it was reading WAY too low. About 80mv too low.

I saw spikes as high as 1.6V using stock voltage, which is a very scary thing. All other voltages were spot on, except during boot failures, when DRAM voltage could be 1.2V instead of 1.4V or could even just drop to under 1.0V (like 990mv, very close to 1V)... this, of course, would cause boot failure. It's very easy to reproduce.

Coupled with my bad memory slot(s), I've set up an RMA. Hopefully the replacement board won't have these issues.


----------



## infraredbg

Still waiting for 3900X to be available here, but couldn't resist and bought a 3600 to play until I get the 3900X.
New bios 7102 doesn't seem to be different than the previous one. Still C5 when training fails and have to clear CMOS, still same PBO behaviour I can't seem to figure out. Fan profiles don't seem to work correctly either.
I could get 3600C14 working with 2x16GB B-die - DOCP then rest on auto, just GearDown mode to "Enabled" and Command Rate to 1T set manually.


----------



## Takla

looncraz said:


> My multi-meter showed that voltage offset was working with the 3900X I was testing and my Crosshair VI Hero... though the software showed a HUGE disparity with the actual voltage supplied to the CPU... it was reading WAY too low. About 80mv too low.
> 
> I saw spikes as high as 1.6V using stock voltage, which is a very scary thing. All other voltages were spot on, except during boot failures, when DRAM voltage could be 1.2V instead of 1.4V or could even just drop to under 1.0V (like 990mv, very close to 1V)... this, of course, would cause boot failure. It's very easy to reproduce.
> 
> Coupled with my bad memory slot(s), I've set up an RMA. Hopefully the replacement board won't have these issues.


I don't think all the voltage issues of ryzen 3000 are hardware related. Just busted software/bios/microcode what ever you wanna call it.



infraredbg said:


> Still waiting for 3900X to be available here, but couldn't resist and bought a 3600 to play until I get the 3900X.
> New bios 7102 doesn't seem to be different than the previous one. Still C5 when training fails and have to clear CMOS, still same PBO behaviour I can't seem to figure out. Fan profiles don't seem to work correctly either.
> I could get 3600C14 working with 2x16GB B-die - DOCP then rest on auto, just GearDown mode to "Enabled" and Command Rate to 1T set manually.


Hey, atleast your CAS latency isn't stuck at 16...


----------



## PolRoger

4.4GHz all core with 1.4v BIOS and LLC set ~midway...


----------



## KWSW

So for now till Asus sorts out the bios, should I be using offset or manual for my vcore?

Currently running manual 4.0ghz at 1.1v for my 3800X with almost everything else like LLC on auto. Since it's working fine without much issues so far, I dont really dare to touch anything else.


----------



## TwoBeers

KWSW said:


> So for now till Asus sorts out the bios, should I be using offset or manual for my vcore?
> 
> Currently running manual 4.0ghz at 1.1v for my 3800X with almost everything else like LLC on auto. Since it's working fine without much issues so far, I dont really dare to touch anything else.


I'd suggest to just use "auto" Vcore and no manual or offset and no LLC. You will get the best performance out of it without worrying about anything.


----------



## TheRic89

I think it is Geardown mode being Auto or enabled that only lets CL bet set to an even number. Disable that and enable your DOCP setting and it should set it to 15. Geardown is under the DRAM Timings options I believe.


----------



## shilent

I didn't plan on overclocking until later when we have better BIOS's, but there's one thing I'd like to change.

If I run Prime95 blend, it'll run at 4.2+GHz all core 1.325V around 50-60C (varies a lot with Blend).
If I run Prime95 small FFTs it immediately goes to 3.9GHz 1.2V starts around 66C then creeps up to 71C max.
Cinebench R20 runs at 4.0-4.1GHz.

How can I keep it at 4.2GHz 1.325V for Prime95 small FFTs or any heavy loads?

Total power from my Kill-a-watt:
Prime95 blend = 150W
Prime95 small FFTs = 170W
Idle = 75W

Anyone know what's holding it back? Temp, power draw? I tried increasing CPU current capability in the BIOS to 140%, didn't do anything.

Or is this just the way the 3700X is designed? Is it possible to override this while keeping my 4.4GHz single thread boost speeds?


----------



## Targonis

shilent said:


> I didn't plan on overclocking until later when we have better BIOS's, but there's one thing I'd like to change.
> 
> If I run Prime95 blend, it'll run at 4.2+GHz all core 1.325V around 50-60C (varies a lot with Blend).
> If I run Prime95 small FFTs it immediately goes to 3.9GHz 1.2V starts around 66C then creeps up to 71C max.
> Cinebench R20 runs at 4.0-4.1GHz.
> 
> How can I keep it at 4.2GHz 1.325V for Prime95 small FFTs or any heavy loads?
> 
> Total power from my Kill-a-watt:
> Prime95 blend = 150W
> Prime95 small FFTs = 170W
> Idle = 75W
> 
> Anyone know what's holding it back? Temp, power draw? I tried increasing CPU current capability in the BIOS to 140%, didn't do anything.
> 
> Or is this just the way the 3700X is designed? Is it possible to override this while keeping my 4.4GHz single thread boost speeds?


MY own feeling is that this AGESA 1.0.0.2 is definitely rough, but Asus doesn't want to give us 1.0.0.3ab because that would disable PCIe 4.0. I am keeping my 3900X at stock settings, just using DOCP to get my Hynix M-die 2x16GB 3200CL16 RAM to run at the rated speeds.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

AMD AGESA 1.0.0.3ABA Buggy, Company Pulls it from Motherboard Vendors

The latest version of AGESA ComboAM4 microcode that enables 3rd generation Ryzen support on AMD 400-series chipset motherboards has been deemed buggy and pulled from motherboard vendors.
AGESA ComboAM4 1.0.0.3ABA (not to be confused with 1.0.0.3AB that's being widely distributed), was originally released to fix an application crash noticed with "Destiny 2."
The microcode inadvertantly destabilizes PCI-Express on motherboards, with users of ASUS motherboards complaining of stability issues with the latest BIOS updates that include 1.0.0.3ABA.

Peter "Shamino" Tan from ASUS commented that the company was under a tight schedule to push 1.0.0.3ABA out as BIOS updates, and didn't have the time to properly validate it.
"We just got told to pull (was undergoing validation prior) 1003 ABA version," he said, adding the root cause of the problem being "that PCIE speed of BXB-C downgraded from gen4 to gen2,..."
He comments "so its not surprising that bugs emerge since the source has hidden bugs that only gets unraveled with thorough testing.
combine that with trying to get firmwares out in a tight time frame, kinda damn if you do (release firmware quickly) and damn if you dont (dont release firmware quickly) situation."
It's interesting to note that in their BIOS update change-logs, quite a few motherboard vendors omit the full version string of AGESA. 
You may encounter ComboAM4 1.0.0.3AB being referred to simply as "AGESA ComboAM4 1.0.0.3."


----------



## Targonis

Ne01 OnnA said:


> AMD AGESA 1.0.0.3ABA Buggy, Company Pulls it from Motherboard Vendors
> 
> The latest version of AGESA ComboAM4 microcode that enables 3rd generation Ryzen support on AMD 400-series chipset motherboards has been deemed buggy and pulled from motherboard vendors.
> AGESA ComboAM4 1.0.0.3ABA (not to be confused with 1.0.0.3AB that's being widely distributed), was originally released to fix an application crash noticed with "Destiny 2."
> The microcode inadvertantly destabilizes PCI-Express on motherboards, with users of ASUS motherboards complaining of stability issues with the latest BIOS updates that include 1.0.0.3ABA.
> 
> Peter "Shamino" Tan from ASUS commented that the company was under a tight schedule to push 1.0.0.3ABA out as BIOS updates, and didn't have the time to properly validate it.
> "We just got told to pull (was undergoing validation prior) 1003 ABA version," he said, adding the root cause of the problem being "that PCIE speed of BXB-C downgraded from gen4 to gen2,..."
> He comments "so its not surprising that bugs emerge since the source has hidden bugs that only gets unraveled with thorough testing.
> combine that with trying to get firmwares out in a tight time frame, kinda damn if you do (release firmware quickly) and damn if you dont (dont release firmware quickly) situation."
> It's interesting to note that in their BIOS update change-logs, quite a few motherboard vendors omit the full version string of AGESA.
> You may encounter ComboAM4 1.0.0.3AB being referred to simply as "AGESA ComboAM4 1.0.0.3."



That is ABA, the regular 1.0.0.3AB would be preferable for most people who are looking to just get their system working well and don't care about PCIe 4.


----------



## Brko

Am l the only one here who finds 7201 BIOS OK and not facing any issues whatsoever? 4060MHz @ 1.221V all core fixed OC + 3200 C14 RAM on DOCP settings (until new DRAM calc is released).

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## datspike

Brko said:


> Am l the only one here who finds 7201 BIOS OK and not facing any issues whatsoever? 4060MHz @ 1.221V all core fixed OC + 3200 C14 RAM on DOCP settings (until new DRAM calc is released).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Im fine too. 3600 with just +200 on the cpu boost override, 3800C14 Ballistix (3200C16 ones) 
Boosts to 4.4 on all cores in 1t light loads, up to 4.325 in Nt light loads and 4.025 in heavy avx. 
The only problems I have is that safe_boot button barely works adn sometimes I get a random C5 on reboot (fixes itself with cold start)

Im more bummed about the lack of available tweaking to the boost behaviour compare to 2xxx cpus, altering the voltage in any way results in lower clocks and clock stretching - lower performance. Hope the bioses will improve on that point


----------



## janice1234

For me, i dont care about the latest AGESA.

All i want is they (Asus) fix the DRAM Boot voltage or C5 error in cold boot.


----------



## Takla

TheRic89 said:


> I think it is Geardown mode being Auto or enabled that only lets CL bet set to an even number. Disable that and enable your DOCP setting and it should set it to 15. Geardown is under the DRAM Timings options I believe.


It worked. Setting gear down to disabled allowed me to use CAS 15. Finally. Thanks a lot!


----------



## rob87

hey guys having trouble OC my memory, currently sitting on 3200Mhz, i followed the settings from DRAM calculator and when I'm gaming it freezes


----------



## jstar

RMA is still open with C6H, however I fed up to the situation me being held hostage by Asus, therefore I went out and purchased a new X570 MB (yes, you are correct, it is not Asus  Been tweaking and playing with my 3700X, all great. After 5min 100% CPU torture test, X570 chipset max was 58,3C, CPU max 75C (thanks Noctua D15) and voltages average 1.324V. 

With X570 airflow is more important than with earlier generation, therefore I spent some extra time adjusting my phanteks/noctua/case fans and initial tests are quite good. The chipset fan might be annoying but luckily there are good adjustments (fan curve, profiles) and it did not go higher than 3000rpm during torture (out of 5000? 6000?) so basically 50% power which meant other fans had higher noise already. Torturing GPU (1080Ti) was 69C-71C so quite good. I am voting with my feet, glad there are options.


----------



## 3200MHz

uncleshady said:


> Maybe it's been asked before but why does ASUS make you rename the BIOS file every time? Why not just name the damn thing what the BIOS sees and skip the renaming step?


Because all the files you download will be having the same name and you will have to do the extra steps to figure out the exact BIOS version.


----------



## 3200MHz

For those who are having the issues with 3rd gen CPU. Try putting a memory stick (single) to a different slot.
CH6 MB has T-topology traces for the RAM. And Buildzoid supposed that it may cause the issues with 3rd gen Ryzens as the most of x570 mobos have a daisy chain topology for RAM.


----------



## mvmiller12

3200MHz said:


> Because all the files you download will be having the same name and you will have to do the extra steps to figure out the exact BIOS version.


I think a better answer is this:

The BIOS Renamer tool is only there if you plan to use the BIOS flashback utility. This is not necessary for the built-in BIOS flash you access from within the BIOS itself, or the DOS or Windows BIOS flashing softwares.

*WHY IT MATTERS*

That BIOS Flashback utility has no User Interface at all since it is designed to work with no monitor or keyboard attached. Some forms of this utility don't even need a CPU or RAM installed either - just power. Because it has no User Interface, it is hard coded to look for a specifically named file in the root folder of a drive attached to a specific USB port. If the USB drive is formatted wrong or in the wrong USB port, nothing happens. If the flashback utility does not see that specific file in the root folder, nothing happens. The BIOS Renamer tool simply names the BIOS file to whatever name is hard-coded into the flashback utility (or BIOS Recovery, see below) associated with that particular motherboard.

The problem comes into play when you have several different BIOS versions. Often people will keep a copy of a BIOS version that they know works well for them in case the newer one is messed up. This way they can go back to a known-good version in case of problems. With Asus, a messed up BIOS release happens an uncomfortable lot of the time, particularly with the Crosshair VI mainboards. Sad, but true. Since there is no UI in the BIOS flashback utility, there is no way to select between different versions of the BIOS. The utility will only see a file in the root folder with the specific name it is looking for. This makes keeping track of different versions of the BIOS difficult since you can't have more than one file with the same name in the same place on any drive.

This is further complicated if you have multiple different Asus boards - I, for example, have a Crosshair VI Extreme, a Crosshair VI Hero, a Prime B350-Plus and a Prime X370-A (the Prime boards don't have BIOS Flashback, but they DO have BIOS Recovery; you need a working CPU and RAM for BIOS Recovery to work, but otherwise, it is a lot like BIOS Flashback and thus has similar naming/specific USB port rules). The BIOS Renamer renames each of these a different name, so they can all be on the same drive, but you still can't have different VERSIONS of each BIOS on the same drive. Once it's renamed, there is no convenient way to even know anymore what BIOS version that file really is either.


----------



## TheRic89

What kind of temps are you all seeing with your 3rd gen Ryzen? I have a 3900X and Corsair H100i and it gets up to 90 c in prime 95 small FFT. My 2700X by comparison only got around 70 c. This is on bios 7201.


----------



## mvmiller12

Out of curiosity, what mainboard are you running - Crosshair VI *HERO* or *EXTREME*? Some of here are trying to get a feel for how people are even able to boot these boards with the new processors...


----------



## TheRic89

mvmiller12 said:


> Out of curiosity, what mainboard are you running - Crosshair VI *HERO* or *EXTREME*? Some of here are trying to get a feel for how people are even able to boot these boards with the new processors...


I am running a Crosshair 6 Hero BIOS 7201. 7106 also worked for me. I have 2x8GB Corsair Dominator 3000mhz CL15 Samsung B-Die running at DOCP settings. 


I am also noticing that the PBO option in the BIOS seems to be gone? I thought that was used for 3rd gen. Performance Enhancer also doesn't show anymore I don't believe. I only have Core Performance boost as an option.


----------



## Takla

TheRic89 said:


> What kind of temps are you all seeing with your 3rd gen Ryzen? I have a 3900X and Corsair H100i and it gets up to 90 c in prime 95 small FFT. My 2700X by comparison only got around 70 c. This is on bios 7201.


~75°c after 2 consecutive runs of cinebench 20 with the 3600 with all cores set to 4300mhz and 1.30v with an Innovation Cooling Graphite thermal pad and the Arctic Freezer 34 eSports DUO with fan curve set to 100% at 70°c which results in 2 ~2000rpm fans in push-pull on an open air test bench with 22°c room temp. Idle temps are ~35°c with 400rpm fans.

From what I gathered so far, watercooling (AiO or full custom loop) makes almost no difference to air cooling since the heat is so dense with the 7nm that you cap out on how much heat you can quickly transport away from the cpu.



TheRic89 said:


> I am also noticing that the PBO option in the BIOS seems to be gone? I thought that was used for 3rd gen. Performance Enhancer also doesn't show anymore I don't believe. I only have Core Performance boost as an option.


PBO can be found in the advanced tab in the bios, under amd overclocking. just a heads up though, it won't actually increase your performance but might just raise your temps even higher.


----------



## SirMacke

janice1234 said:


> For me, i dont care about the latest AGESA.
> 
> All i want is they (Asus) fix the DRAM Boot voltage or C5 error in cold boot.


Hear hear.
The computer is next to unusable.
C5 is a real pain and I do not have the patience to CMOS and go through all settings every time I want to use the computer.
Tried 1.45 for bootV and still C5.

Is the Gigabyte X570 Gaming X a good option?
I give Asus 1, perhaps 2 weeks and then I buy something else.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Forget it.... Buy a new board.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## uncleshady

I think what I meant to say was - other mobo manufacturers can make bios that isn't one name. Like each one has a number and the thing that makes it a bios is the extension. Why cant ASUS do this? having 10 different C6H.CAP files is super dumb, I agree but cant they just call it C6H7003.CAP? MSI, Gigabyte both do that.


----------



## Seyirci

last 2 or 3 bios was bad for me or it combined with something else and went bad still it was bad my pc was randomly shutdown and did not open until unplug and wait 10 15 second and restart 
cleaned firmware and hardware and re apply termal paste AND ROLLBACK to bios 6903 and it did not shutdown for few hours

and I want to ask something else I have msi 1080 armore oc edition cant use with and oc program like msi afterburner I tryed to nvidia's sytem tool not working and gpu card's fans not tuning if I dont use any program someting wrong I used DDU and uninstaller programs except format not working


----------



## Targonis

mvmiller12 said:


> Out of curiosity, what mainboard are you running - Crosshair VI *HERO* or *EXTREME*? Some of here are trying to get a feel for how people are even able to boot these boards with the new processors...


I purchased my Crosshair VI Hero pre-order before Ryzen launched in March of 2017, so this is an early version of the board. Crosshair VI Hero with Ryzen 3900X, G.skill Ripjaws V DDR4-3200CL16 RAM(2x16GB), with a reference Vega 64 video card. My method: I was running without problem with my launch Ryzen 7 1800X CPU, RAM at 2933 since it wasn't stable with RAM set higher than that. So, turn off system, use the button on the back to clear the CMOS values, and go into the BIOS to verify that the settings had been cleared. Turned off again, and used the BIOS flashback to go to 7201. Booted again, still with the 1800X and went into the BIOS to verify that the new BIOS version was in place. Shut down again.

So, swapped the CPU at that point, 3900X went in with a new Corsair H115 Pro cooler, turned on and went direct to BIOS. Went into Advanced/Digi+ and set the RAM boot voltage to 1.41 volt, then went and did the DOCP to load up the XMP profile. Verified that the voltages for the RAM stayed at 1.41 volts. Booted fine, not a problem. Very stable, 4.25GHz on all cores without any manual overclocking of any kind. 

Until we get some more BIOS updates, I am going to leave my BIOS set the way it is. Temps are a bit higher than they were with my [email protected], but considering 12 cores with a base speed of 3.8GHz and seem to have all cores at 4.25GHz, I'm not going to complain about that. I will replace the pre-applied thermal compound at some point, but that can wait a few weeks.


----------



## Targonis

uncleshady said:


> I think what I meant to say was - other mobo manufacturers can make bios that isn't one name. Like each one has a number and the thing that makes it a bios is the extension. Why cant ASUS do this? having 10 different C6H.CAP files is super dumb, I agree but cant they just call it C6H7003.CAP? MSI, Gigabyte both do that.


They did, or you may have missed it. When you are doing a BIOS flashback, you MUST assume that the system can't even POST, so the option to pick a BIOS file is not there. You can have 20 BIOS files on your flash drive, and copy the one you want to use to C6H.CAP for flashback. You can also manually pick which .CAP file to flash from within the BIOS if you want.

The BIOS renamer is there for that reason, for flashback only. For the rest, leave it alone.


----------



## psychohawk

I've had the 7106 bios for the C6H running for over a week and have had time to get my 3700X running fairly stable with the two GSkill Trident-Z (non RGB) f4-3200c16-8gtz kits which have dual rank Samsung E-die at 3200 MHz. While I have gotten the ram/if to 3600 once, it BSOD'd on me almost immediately and 3466 was a lot of the same. If I had B-die, I'm certain the memory clocks could go further but the IMC in all Ryzens have difficulty controlling 4 ranks at once at overclocked speeds. 3200 is good though, as the 3700X is either right at or within the margin of error on benchmarks of what scores it should have. I did have to manually set the cpu and ram voltages, since as previously mentioned, the bios sets the cpu voltage to over 1.4vdc on auto. Either there is a microcode issue or an issue on my board which causes an 0.05 vdc (lower than set) variance on the cpu and ram voltages. I'm not sure if this impacts my memory overclocking or not but there's 0.025 vdc fluctuations in the ram and cpu voltages while idle in the bios.


----------



## Targonis

psychohawk said:


> I've had the 7106 bios for the C6H running for over a week and have had time to get my 3700X running fairly stable with the two GSkill Trident-Z (non RGB) f4-3200c16-8gtz kits which have dual rank Samsung E-die at 3200 MHz. While I have gotten the ram/if to 3600 once, it BSOD'd on me almost immediately and 3466 was a lot of the same. If I had B-die, I'm certain the memory clocks could go further but the IMC in all Ryzens have difficulty controlling 4 ranks at once at overclocked speeds. 3200 is good though, as the 3700X is either right at or within the margin of error on benchmarks of what scores it should have. I did have to manually set the cpu and ram voltages, since as previously mentioned, the bios sets the cpu voltage to over 1.4vdc on auto. Either there is a microcode issue or an issue on my board which causes an 0.05 vdc (lower than set) variance on the cpu and ram voltages. I'm not sure if this impacts my memory overclocking or not but there's 0.025 vdc fluctuations in the ram and cpu voltages while idle in the bios.


As I mentioned in my posts, if your system is stable at the rated RAM speeds, and that is better than on first or second generation Ryzen, that's a clear improvement. Asus limiting us to AGESA 1.0.0.2 is going to make it more difficult for stability.


----------



## uncleshady

Targonis said:


> They did, or you may have missed it. When you are doing a BIOS flashback, you MUST assume that the system can't even POST, so the option to pick a BIOS file is not there. You can have 20 BIOS files on your flash drive, and copy the one you want to use to C6H.CAP for flashback. You can also manually pick which .CAP file to flash from within the BIOS if you want.
> 
> The BIOS renamer is there for that reason, for flashback only. For the rest, leave it alone.


Right, so they all have to be named C6H.CAP because of BIOS flashback? Where I'm going with this is that with other brand mobos you dont have to do that last step of renaming the file. Their BIOS just accepts the BIOS has a name and the extension is how it knows its a BIOS. The extra renaming step is unnecessary for them.


----------



## dev1ance

I wonder if it really is partially CPU related as well and not just solely motherboard related. This person had a 3600 that booted just fine while his second 3600 has a 20% boot rate with everything else the same:

https://www.reddit.com/r/MSI_Gaming/comments/cg3p44/boot_issues_might_be_cpu_related/


----------



## psychohawk

In order for mine to be able to cold boot I had to loosen my memory timings a little or adjust the ram voltage a bit.


----------



## Fanu

datspike said:


> Im fine too. 3600 with just +200 on the cpu boost override, 3800C14 Ballistix (3200C16 ones)
> Boosts to 4.4 on all cores in 1t light loads, up to 4.325 in Nt light loads and 4.025 in heavy avx.
> The only problems I have is that safe_boot button barely works adn sometimes I get a random C5 on reboot (fixes itself with cold start)
> 
> Im more bummed about the lack of available tweaking to the boost behaviour compare to 2xxx cpus, altering the voltage in any way results in lower clocks and clock stretching - lower performance. Hope the bioses will improve on that point


wait, you OCed your 3200C16 memory (not even b-die) to 3800C14 and you are bummed ? thats a huge increase in speed 

I cant get my 3200C14 b-die samsung memory to run at anything faster than 3400C14 stable


----------



## majestynl

uncleshady said:


> Right, so they all have to be named C6H.CAP because of BIOS flashback? Where I'm going with this is that with other brand mobos you dont have to do that last step of renaming the file. Their BIOS just accepts the BIOS has a name and the extension is how it knows its a BIOS. The extra renaming step is unnecessary for them.


You still get him wrong. All direct flashback by USB etc are working the same. Its mentioned when something happens and you have no video etc. How else the MB needs to know which file it needs to load?
I think you are confused with normal flashing.

For normal flashing in bios (Ez-Flash): you can change the name no problem. Cause the bios asks to select a certain file.
For flashback on the backside of the I/O (USB): it searched for a certain name/bios file!


----------



## Miiksu

Fanu said:


> datspike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im fine too. 3600 with just +200 on the cpu boost override, 3800C14 Ballistix (3200C16 ones)
> Boosts to 4.4 on all cores in 1t light loads, up to 4.325 in Nt light loads and 4.025 in heavy avx.
> The only problems I have is that safe_boot button barely works adn sometimes I get a random C5 on reboot (fixes itself with cold start)
> 
> Im more bummed about the lack of available tweaking to the boost behaviour compare to 2xxx cpus, altering the voltage in any way results in lower clocks and clock stretching - lower performance. Hope the bioses will improve on that point
> 
> 
> 
> wait, you OCed your 3200C16 memory (not even b-die) to 3800C14 and you are bummed ? thats a huge increase in speed
> 
> I cant get my 3200C14 b-die samsung memory to run at anything faster than 3400C14 stable
Click to expand...

 what is ur soc voltage?


----------



## grunstyle

Fanu said:


> wait, you OCed your 3200C16 memory (not even b-die) to 3800C14 and you are bummed ? thats a huge increase in speed
> 
> I cant get my 3200C14 b-die samsung memory to run at anything faster than 3400C14 stable


Actually everything above 3600 is inefficient base on HardwareLuxx's review. (https://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.p...3700x-und-ryzen-9-3900x-im-test.html?start=13)


----------



## Targonis

uncleshady said:


> Right, so they all have to be named C6H.CAP because of BIOS flashback? Where I'm going with this is that with other brand mobos you dont have to do that last step of renaming the file. Their BIOS just accepts the BIOS has a name and the extension is how it knows its a BIOS. The extra renaming step is unnecessary for them.


Please look at what I said. For BIOS flashback, the file MUST have a specific name for the motherboard to look for. If you have ANY motherboard with BIOS flashback(where you just insert a flash drive and hit a button to flash the BIOS), it is EXACTLY the same. If all you want to do is be able to manually flash, then the rename/copy is not needed. The copy/rename of the BIOS file is ONLY for the BIOS flashback feature, which is more of a disaster-proof approach since you CAN brick your motherboard if you try to install a bad BIOS image, or something goes wrong. 

So, MSI, for that flashback feature to work, you need to copy/rename the file. Almost no other brands have the BIOS flashback feature in the first place, and you have things like dual-BIOS and such to try to protect against making a mistake when flashing(to get you back up so you can possibly fix the problem).


----------



## majestynl

grunstyle said:


> Actually everything above 3600 is inefficient base on HardwareLuxx's review. (https://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.p...3700x-und-ryzen-9-3900x-im-test.html?start=13)


uuuh not if you run 1:1 !! Probably they left the FCLK untouched above 3600!


----------



## MegamanAT

Targonis said:


> Please look at what I said. For BIOS flashback, the file MUST have a specific name for the motherboard to look for. If you have ANY motherboard with BIOS flashback(where you just insert a flash drive and hit a button to flash the BIOS), it is EXACTLY the same. If all you want to do is be able to manually flash, then the rename/copy is not needed. The copy/rename of the BIOS file is ONLY for the BIOS flashback feature, which is more of a disaster-proof approach since you CAN brick your motherboard if you try to install a bad BIOS image, or something goes wrong.
> 
> So, MSI, for that flashback feature to work, you need to copy/rename the file. Almost no other brands have the BIOS flashback feature in the first place, and you have things like dual-BIOS and such to try to protect against making a mistake when flashing(to get you back up so you can possibly fix the problem).


right! an alternative way would be to just use/flash whatever .cap file can be found on the usb drive. but that's very dangerous in my opinion.


----------



## majestynl

MegamanAT said:


> right! an alternative way would be to just use/flash whatever .cap file can be found on the usb drive. but that's very dangerous in my opinion.


no, not just a "whatever .cap file" ..Therefore they want is exactly named


----------



## Targonis

MegamanAT said:


> right! an alternative way would be to just use/flash whatever .cap file can be found on the usb drive. but that's very dangerous in my opinion.


To be fair, I've always done a normal BIOS update from within the BIOS(Not using a Windows or DOS based flash utility) on my Crosshair VI Hero. Due to the number of people complaining about their new Ryzen processor not working, I wanted to be extra careful to make sure everything was as close to perfect as possible, so I made sure to use flashback this time around. Hynix M-die DDR4-3200CL16 RAM is finally working at the rated speeds with my new 3900X for the first time on this motherboard, so I am happy. I just made sure to use 1.41V for the RAM voltage(including the boot voltage in Digi+).


----------



## MegamanAT

majestynl said:


> no, not just a "whatever .cap file" ..Therefore they want is exactly named


did you even read what I have written?


----------



## majestynl

MegamanAT said:


> did you even read what I have written?


yeap.. 

if you where talking about Flasback by I/O backside mobo: My answer is still the same!
if you where talking about EZflash: No you cant, EZflash checks the bios file if its valid!


----------



## Fanu

Miiksu said:


> what is ur soc voltage?


1.0125V


----------



## MrXL

Exchanged my 2600X with the 3700x on C6H with 7201 bios.

Sofar no weird boot issues or error codes. Seeing several cores boost to approx 4400 Mhz.

Everything stock except for memory. My 2x8 Gskill 3200C14 B-die will not boot at all with CAS 14. Tried to input The Stilt 3200 B-die save settings which worked flawlessly with my 2600X but it doesn't work. I only can get 15-14-14-14 to work @3200.

Hope some new biosses will solve this.


----------



## Miiksu

Fanu said:


> Miiksu said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is ur soc voltage?
> 
> 
> 
> 1.0125V
Click to expand...

seems low. Did u try to increase it? With this mobo and 2700x soc needed >1.2V to get 3466MHz stable. I cant say much of this 3nd gen ryzen yet. Waiting 3950x.


----------



## Aretak

Miiksu said:


> seems low. Did u try to increase it? With this mobo and 2700x soc needed >1.2V to get 3466MHz stable. I cant say much of this 3nd gen ryzen yet. Waiting 3950x.


I can't say that's my experience. I'm running 3466 CL14 based on the Fast preset from the calculator, fully stable and stress tested with SOC at 1.05V (as recommended by the calculator) on a second-gen chip.


----------



## larrydavid

Something **** the bed with my Crosshair VI Extreme and 3900X overnight. I was on BIOS 7106. Post code stops at 07. Tried flashing to 7201, no difference. Resetting the CMOS does nothing. 

I'd been running since launch day and besides the DRAM boot voltage issue, everything was mostly okay.

Any ideas?

EDIT: Popped my R5 1600 into the board and everything is great, so it's looking like it may be a CPU issue.


----------



## datspike

larrydavid said:


> Something **** the bed with my Crosshair VI Extreme and 3900X overnight. I was on BIOS 7106. Post code stops at 07. Tried flashing to 7201, no difference. Resetting the CMOS does nothing.
> 
> I'd been running since launch day and besides the DRAM boot voltage issue, everything was mostly okay.
> 
> Any ideas?


Reset CMOS via the button on the io then wait till the fans stop and press the safe boot button. Should work


----------



## uncleshady

majestynl said:


> yeap..
> 
> if you where talking about Flasback by I/O backside mobo: My answer is still the same!
> if you where talking about EZflash: No you cant, EZflash checks the bios file if its valid!


I'm just talking about regular BIOS update in the BIOS environment, not Flashback. EZflash should be able to recognize the file based on it's extension, not the necessity of having a specific file name. I'm not arguing what IS happening, I'm suggesting how it SHOULD be. This wasn't the place for this kind of question anyhow, since nobody can answer it. Continue discussion of Crosshair overclocking plz.


----------



## larrydavid

datspike said:


> Reset CMOS via the button on the io then wait till the fans stop and press the safe boot button. Should work


Nah, didn't work. I think Safe Boot is still borked despite what ASUS says.


----------



## majestynl

uncleshady said:


> I'm just talking about regular BIOS update in the BIOS environment, not Flashback. EZflash should be able to recognize the file based on it's extension, not the necessity of having a specific file name. I'm not arguing what IS happening, I'm suggesting how it SHOULD be.


Wow!! i better say, you DONT read what WE are saying  
In bios (EZFLASH) you can just select the bios file. It doesn't need to be a specific name! After you select the bios file. It will be validated!


----------



## jamesmca

larrydavid said:


> Something **** the bed with my Crosshair VI Extreme and 3900X overnight. I was on BIOS 7106. Post code stops at 07. Tried flashing to 7201, no difference. Resetting the CMOS does nothing.
> 
> I'd been running since launch day and besides the DRAM boot voltage issue, everything was mostly okay.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> EDIT: Popped my R5 1600 into the board and everything is great, so it's looking like it may be a CPU issue.


To be clear, you had the 3900x working for a few days? Then all of the sudden 07 errors when booting? This is the first ive heard of it reverting. Did you change anything at all? plug in a drive install some software? anything no matter how little?


----------



## larrydavid

jamesmca said:


> To be clear, you had the 3900x working for a few days? Then all of the sudden 07 errors when booting? This is the first ive heard of it reverting. Did you change anything at all? plug in a drive install some software? anything no matter how little?


Had it since 7/7. The system reset itself in the middle of the night as it was idling. The fans were roaring and my gf woke me up because it woke her up. I didn't change anything. Nothing I could do would get me past the 07 post error.

My R5 1600 is working fine in the same config. I returned the processor to Microcenter. I'll give Zen 2 another shot in September with the 3950X and updated BIOS software.


----------



## yswai1986

larrydavid said:


> Had it since 7/7. The system reset itself in the middle of the night as it was idling. The fans were roaring and my gf woke me up because it woke her up. I didn't change anything. Nothing I could do would get me past the 07 post error.
> 
> My R5 1600 is working fine in the same config. I returned the processor to Microcenter. I'll give Zen 2 another shot in September with the 3950X and updated BIOS software.


Maybe Asus planted a time bomb in c6h.


----------



## roco_smith

HI Guys Just upgrade to the 3700X on Asus X370 Crosshair Extreme VI , I got 4874 points multi and 502 Single Core on CineBench R20 do you think is a good score for a X370 platform ?


----------



## MegamanAT

roco_smith said:


> HI Guys Just upgrade to the 3700X on Asus X370 Crosshair Extreme VI , I got 4874 points multi and 502 Single Core on CineBench R20 do you think is a good score for a X370 platform ?


there is no difference between x370, 470 or 570 in performance. Test with X570: https://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/prozessoren/50163-amds-ryzen-7-3700x-und-ryzen-9-3900x-im-test.html?start=4


----------



## DracoNB

3900x + Asus Crosshair VI Hero = C5 on boot with 7106/7201 or D0 with 7003 bios

I've spent hours trying to get this machine up and running including flashing multiple times + cmos resets and the "safe boot" button as well. I get no display or ability to enter the bios, just a C5 error code.

I tried the old bios which is supposed to be compatible afaik (7003) but it gave me a d0 error code which appears to be incompatible CPU or similar.


----------



## dlbsyst

DracoNB said:


> 3900x + Asus Crosshair VI Hero = C5 on boot with 7106/7201 or D0 with 7003 bios
> 
> I've spent hours trying to get this machine up and running including flashing multiple times + cmos resets and the "safe boot" button as well. I get no display or ability to enter the bios, just a C5 error code.
> 
> I tried the old bios which is supposed to be compatible afaik (7003) but it gave me a d0 error code which appears to be incompatible CPU or similar.


Do you have the latest chipset drivers installed? I recommend the ones from the Asus website for our board. Do a complete uninstall of your old chipset drivers before installing the new ones.

Oops I just realized that you can't even get in the BIOS. I do know that the C5 code was related to my RAM and I was able to get past it with my BIOS settings. I have 4 sticks of Flair X and I was only getting the C5 error on cold boots. What RAM are you running?


----------



## Takla

The LED right below the post code on my C6H stays on all the time (white color). Anyone who has the same issue or knows how to fix this? I already cleared cmos. bios 7201. It is the only LED that stays on. I use the stealth mode setting for the LEDs.

Edit: so after some troubleshooting I found the issue: When switching the Ai Overclock Tuner from "Default" to "Manual" the LED under the Post Code turns and stays white when booting into windows even if all the LEDs were turned off. Would be great if someone else could report on this issue. Really busted imo.


----------



## buyology

Why do i have 2 LLC options?


----------



## larrydavid

buyology said:


> Why do i have 2 LLC options?


Bugged ass BIOS.


----------



## Takla

buyology said:


> Why do i have 2 LLC options?


Setting either one will also change the other. Just pick what ever you need and test from there.


----------



## DracoNB

dlbsyst said:


> Do you have the latest chipset drivers installed? I recommend the ones from the Asus website for our board. Do a complete uninstall of your old chipset drivers before installing the new ones.
> 
> Oops I just realized that you can't even get in the BIOS. I do know that the C5 code was related to my RAM and I was able to get past it with my BIOS settings. I have 4 sticks of Flair X and I was only getting the C5 error on cold boots. What RAM are you running?




I don't have any installed, can't get it to boot to install windows 

I'm using these: Ballistix Sport LT 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model BLS2K16G4D32AESC


----------



## jamesmca

roco_smith said:


> HI Guys Just upgrade to the 3700X on Asus X370 Crosshair Extreme VI , I got 4874 points multi and 502 Single Core on CineBench R20 do you think is a good score for a X370 platform ?


Considering most people cant even get it to post, yes very good score for now!


----------



## dlbsyst

DracoNB said:


> I don't have any installed, can't get it to boot to install windows
> 
> I'm using these: Ballistix Sport LT 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model BLS2K16G4D32AESC


I really like the heat spreader on those chips. Yeah, I'm note sure why you can't even get into BIOS unless something maybe is wrong with one of your chips. Try plugging in just one chip at a time into the DIMM_A2 slot and see if it boots. Good luck.


----------



## garagebattle

Im stuck with no post on a 3700x. Tried single stick of ram, different ram slots - every time code 07. 

Today I went to Best Buy an picked up a 3600. Still - code 07 every time. 

Ive tried 7003, 7106, and 7201. 

Asus need to address this asap. This board worked fine with the old 2600 (which I no longer have).


----------



## dlbsyst

roco_smith said:


> HI Guys Just upgrade to the 3700X on Asus X370 Crosshair Extreme VI , I got 4874 points multi and 502 Single Core on CineBench R20 do you think is a good score for a X370 platform ?





jamesmca said:


> Considering most people cant even get it to post, yes very good score for now!


I'm running on a Crosshair VI Hero and I got 4986 points multi and 507 single core on CineBench R20 on my Ryzen 3700X.


----------



## buyology

dlbsyst said:


> roco_smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> HI Guys Just upgrade to the 3700X on Asus X370 Crosshair Extreme VI , I got 4874 points multi and 502 Single Core on CineBench R20 do you think is a good score for a X370 platform ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamesmca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering most people cant even get it to post, yes very good score for now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm running on a Crosshair VI Hero and I got 4986 points multi and 507 single core on CineBench R20 on my Ryzen 3700X./forum/images/smilies/wink.gif
Click to expand...

On stock settings? I think something is wrong with my bios settings


----------



## dlbsyst

buyology said:


> On stock settings?


Well, not exactly. I have made some adjustments here and there but mostly running stock on my CPU. Most of my adjustments in BIOS are related to my RAM which is running at 3600Mhz with fast timings.


----------



## hgelehl

garagebattle said:


> Im stuck with no post on a 3700x. Tried single stick of ram, different ram slots - every time code 07.
> 
> Asus need to address this asap. This board worked fine with the old 2600 (which I no longer have).


not happening. I think they don't even know there is an issue. 

by the way, how did you flash your bios?

was it usb flash with no cpu?

or did you boot into bios with previous zen for bios flash


----------



## dlbsyst

hgelehl said:


> not happening
> 
> I think they don't even know there is an issue
> 
> by the way, was it usb flash with no cpu?


I'm pretty sure Asus is aware of the 07 post error. I read they have reproduced it in the lab and working on a new BIOS to fix it so it's coming.


----------



## garagebattle

dlbsyst said:


> I'm pretty sure Asus is aware of the 07 post error. I read they have reproduced it in the lab and working on a new BIOS to fix it so it's coming.


yeah but those clowns arent communicating timelines so - exactly how long am I supposed to sit here with a 2070 Super and a 3700x that I cant use. 

would be nice to know. 

bonus - im not even comfy selling it on eBay because it would be my luck someone with a 3000 would buy it and want to return it because asus.




hgelehl said:


> not happening. I think they don't even know there is an issue.
> 
> by the way, how did you flash your bios?
> 
> was it usb flash with no cpu?
> 
> or did you boot into bios with previous zen for bios flash


USB flashback. 

here is my process - let me know if i have this right. 

1. unplug PC
2. press/hold CLR_CMOS button 
3. install USB stick with bios file named C6H.CAP into proper USB port on back
4. plug pc back in
5. press and hold the BIOS flashback button on the back
6. blue light starts flashing
7. blue light eventually flashes faster
8. blue light eventually turns off
9. press power button - fans all spin up high speed
10. give it a few minutes - see no post 
11. look at motherboard - observe code 07

so if I can do this any better then that let me know Im all over it.


----------



## dlbsyst

garagebattle said:


> yeah but those clowns arent communicating timelines so - exactly how long am I supposed to sit here with a 2070 Super and a 3700x that I cant use.
> 
> would be nice to know.
> 
> bonus - im not even comfy selling it on eBay because it would be my luck someone with a 3000 would buy it and want to return it because asus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USB flashback.
> 
> here is my process - let me know if i have this right.
> 
> 1. unplug PC
> 2. press/hold CLR_CMOS button
> 3. install USB stick with bios file named C6H.CAP into proper USB port on back
> 4. plug pc back in
> 5. press and hold the BIOS flashback button on the back
> 6. blue light starts flashing
> 7. blue light eventually flashes faster
> 8. blue light eventually turns off
> 9. press power button - fans all spin up high speed
> 10. give it a few minutes - see no post
> 11. look at motherboard - observe code 07
> 
> so if I can do this any better then that let me know Im all over it.


This is what I did with my PC powered up.

1. Install USB stick with BIOS file 7201 named C6H.CAP into the port on back named BIOS.
2. Power off my PC.
3. Press and hold the BIOS flashback button on the back
4. wait for the flashing to stop.
5. unplug USB drive.
6. Power on PC
7. Go into BIOS and start making adjustments.


----------



## roco_smith

buyology said:


> On stock settings? I think something is wrong with my bios settings


 The only settings I changed on Bios was 
Core Boost Disable 
PBO Auto
Memory Profile DCOP OC to 3600mhz and disable gear down 
Manual volt to CPU 1.30v. 
DRAM volt to 1.35v same as Dram boot volt
My temps are very stable idle around 35 and stress test 70 to 75


----------



## psychohawk

Excellent! That's about right give or take a little. I've hit 4998 mt and 507 single core with some Two 2X8G Kits of Trident-Z F4-3200C16-16GTZ Samsung E-Die (which are Intel specific because I like the challenge) running at 3200 22-22-22-56-75 2T @1.35 volts. It can run it my ram at 3400 but scores are about the same and requires even looser timings than the xmp 16-16-16-36-52 1T defaults for the ram which were actually a bit unstable and very slow and required 1.4 volts, this is where I start needing even higher voltage but the bios is preventing any further increase which might be related to the incorrect voltage readings caused by bios 7201 it seems to cap out at 1.43 dram voltage regardless. It has me curious what it could do with some actual single rank B-Die.

I had it at 3333 but I just haven't committed to going with it due to random cold boot issues at those settings. 3333 wasn't a huge performance increase for dual rank though. Until future Ryzen IMC's can control dual rank better........ overclocking my ram doesn't go far. 


Side note--------------------------------------

I load different settings in the 8 profiles the bios allows us to save, save the best settings to a flash drive and when another version of the bios comes out, well let's say sometimes it can be tough not to download the newest when they come out. The urge is just sooooo overwhelming that if I do flash to a bad bios, I can simply flash back and grab my saved settings and I'm off and running.


----------



## psychohawk

roco_smith said:


> The only settings I changed on Bios was
> Core Boost Disable
> PBO Auto
> Memory Profile DCOP OC to 3600mhz and disable gear down
> Manual volt to CPU 1.30v.
> DRAM volt to 1.35v same as Dram boot volt
> My temps are very stable idle around 35 and stress test 70 to 75


By which means are you cooling your CPU?


----------



## garagebattle

Update - I can get past code 07 by moving the LN2 jumper over. I can now, occasionally, see the post screen. 

However I cannot enter bios - freezes on a black screen. 

Absolutely giving up at this point.


----------



## DracoNB

dlbsyst said:


> I really like the heat spreader on those chips. Yeah, I'm note sure why you can't even get into BIOS unless something maybe is wrong with one of your chips. Try plugging in just one chip at a time into the DIMM_A2 slot and see if it boots. Good luck.


Yeah I've tried only one RAM chip as well, still same thing. Its almost instantly C5 error (within a second or two) after powering on.


----------



## DracoNB

garagebattle said:


> Update - I can get past code 07 by moving the LN2 jumper over. I can now, occasionally, see the post screen.
> 
> However I cannot enter bios - freezes on a black screen.
> 
> Absolutely giving up at this point.


I hear you... I'm stuck with a quick C5 on boot and getting absolutely no GPU output. Tried 2 GPUs and both slots on the mobo.


----------



## dagget3450

DracoNB said:


> I hear you... I'm stuck with a quick C5 on boot and getting absolutely no GPU output. Tried 2 GPUs and both slots on the mobo.


Dumb question, do you have a previous Ryzen chip or only the 3900x? I get the C5 like many others do when i cold boot after messing with bios settings. I have to clear CMOS and boot on defaults. One thing i did notice when i updated my BIOS(bios-flashback usb) i used a ryzen 1700(was my old cpu) after the flash(when usb and bios led stopped blinking), i booted pc and briefly saw a bios/post screen saying something about it was updating bios not to reboot or power off. Soon as i saw the message and had time to process it in my head the machine rebooted again then went BIOS screen prompt showed up and i was able to enter bios.

I am thinking that second part in my flash when it booted long enough to show that message means maybe it was updating backup bios or something? Not really sure but i feel like if people are updating bios using flashback and a Ryzen 3k installed maybe its not able to finish the full update procedure. Whereas with a Ryzen 1st/2nd gen its able to boot and finish the bios update.

It would be interesting to see how many people used bios-flashback with a ryzen 3k series cpu installed and it failed vs those who used older ryzens.


----------



## DracoNB

dagget3450 said:


> Dumb question, do you have a previous Ryzen chip or only the 3900x? I get the C5 like many others do when i cold boot after messing with bios settings. I have to clear CMOS and boot on defaults. One thing i did notice when i updated my BIOS(bios-flashback usb) i used a ryzen 1700(was my old cpu) after the flash(when usb and bios led stopped blinking), i booted pc and briefly saw a bios/post screen saying something about it was updating bios not to reboot or power off. Soon as i saw the message and had time to process it in my head the machine rebooted again then went BIOS screen prompt showed up and i was able to enter bios.
> 
> I am thinking that second part in my flash when it booted long enough to show that message means maybe it was updating backup bios or something? Not really sure but i feel like if people are updating bios using flashback and a Ryzen 3k installed maybe its not able to finish the full update procedure. Whereas with a Ryzen 1st/2nd gen its able to boot and finish the bios update.
> 
> It would be interesting to see how many people used bios-flashback with a ryzen 3k series cpu installed and it failed vs those who used older ryzens.




I do.. but then I'd have to take apart two PCs to swap CPUs and get some more thermal paste. Ugh


----------



## dagget3450

DracoNB said:


> I do.. but then I'd have to take apart two PCs to swap CPUs and get some more thermal paste. Ugh


Well i may very well be wrong on this. The good thing though is if you do test this at least you will know your Ch6 is working (assuming it wasn't already known) 

Maybe as a last resort? I think its about the only other thing you could do at this point judging by what you have done so far.


----------



## hgelehl

garagebattle said:


> Update - I can get past code 07 by moving the LN2 jumper over..


what do you mean by moving LN2 jumper over?


----------



## garagebattle

hgelehl said:


> what do you mean by moving LN2 jumper over?


ok - so there is an LN2 jumper on the board. it has one position - i move the jumper to the other position. 


(((minD BLOWn)))


----------



## Pandemixx

*What I've learned from the 3800x*

CPU:

I'm on 7201 and I had no issues posting initially, but it did take quite a while to dial in a stable overclock. I could not get the thing to hit 4.4ghz all core even pushing 1.4v, I didn't bother going higher since there is really no point. I got 4.35 pretty stable @ 1.35v, but I was getting occasional cold boots issues. I ended up at 4.33ghz @ 1.33v, LLC 4, BLCK 100.2.


RAM:

The most trouble I had was with the memory, G-skill Samsung B-die 3200 CL14. I used the Ryzen memory calculator and put in all the exact timings for 3466 "fast." I ended up leaving the timings and dropping it to 3400, but it still needs 1.42v to boot consistently, 1.41 pretty much never boots, regardless of the memory boot voltage settings. They seem to do nothing as far as I can tell, even at like 1.5v. I currently have it set to 1.42v also. The odd thing is the DOCP profile seemed to give me way more issues at the stock 3200 regardless of voltage (C5 errors and cold boot issues) than the 3466 fast timings ever did.

SoC 1.12v (LLC3) Both of these settings could probably be lower, I haven't got to tuning those yet, but they aren't really that high so I'm not super concerned.
VDDP 1.0v


PBO: (aka Completely worthless)

-PBO will not work if your BCLK is not at 100 (it will run at base clock 3.9ghz times whatever your BLCK multiplier is set at)
-If you don't turn on boost override in the PBO settings the cpu runs at a very noticeable 333mhz, It takes about 10x as long to boot windows.
-Don't get me wrong, it does work if you want to throw massive amounts of voltage at the thing. It likes around 1.48v to hit anywhere near 4.5ghz single core and around 1.33-1.37v to hit 4.2ghz all core.
-HWINFO (latest beta version) reports the frequency PBO is trying to hit, not the actual frequency it is hitting. 
-I dropped voltage to 1.22v and HWinfo was saying I was hitting 4.35ghz all core and up to 4.6ghz single core, because the thing at 1.22v runs at around 58-61c full load under an h115i 480mm rad.
-Even though it was reading as running close to 4.35ghz all core and 4.55-4.6ghz single core, it scored 4200 & in the very low 400's respectively in cinebench R20. Which means it was really running at closer to 3.6ish ghz most likely, well below base clock. Took me a bit to figure that one out. I even used my phone to time how long it took to complete as a sanity check. It was 75 seconds vs my manual oc's 60 seconds.
-For reference, base clock (3.9ghz locked) scored around 4500ish multi and my manual 4.33ghz OC is hitting 5223 multi and around 510 single.

Basically PBO is meant for auto voltage as far as I can tell and it runs way too hot and is way too poorly implemented on this board currently to be practical IMO. You can use a small offset to lower voltage, like -.02 to -.04v. Any more than that and you aren't supplying enough voltage to hit what PBO wants to hit, and what HWINFO claims it is hitting. The best score I could hit with PBO, regardless of voltage, was around 5000 multi and 500 single. Multi ran a little over 80c, my manual overclock runs right around 70c sustained full load. You may be able to squeeze out a marginally better single core score with PBO pushing 1.5v at the thing, but again, it's not really practical IMO. Since pretty much everything uses more than one core and you have other processes going on on your computer, you will almost never hit anything above 4.4ghz in any realistic workload.

Anyway, I hope some of this info helps someone. Good luck gentlemen!


----------



## garagebattle

Alright this pains me to say this - but 

I got lucky and got past the code 07 problem and into bios, and now into windows. no absolute clue if this is stable. 

Here is what I did: 

1. Flashback onto a bios - i dont think it matters which one.
2. Set the motherboard LN2 jumper to enable, and the CPU switch to 'slow mode'
3. The trick is - it needs a partially stable boot (luck I assume) to allow the bios to load after the flashback.
4. Let it start to boot - it might loop once or twice - just have to hope it settles down/into it on its own.
5. If you get lucky and get into bios - go in and quickly raise your DRAM voltage to 1.4v
6. Power down and turn off slow mode
7. Boot into windows.

I cannot stress enough - this is absolutely, completely at random that this will work. But - here is the food for thought:

If the bios flashback doesnt get a clean enough boot within the first try or two, or you get post but BIOS will never come up, reflash and try again. What you're trying for is a clean enough boot after a flashback.


----------



## dagget3450

garagebattle said:


> Alright this pains me to say this - but
> 
> I got lucky and got past the code 07 problem and into bios, and now into windows. no absolute clue if this is stable.
> 
> Here is what I did:
> 
> 1. Flashback onto a bios - i dont think it matters which one.
> 2. Set the motherboard LN2 jumper to enable, and the CPU switch to 'slow mode'
> 3. The trick is - it needs a partially stable boot (luck I assume) to allow the bios to load after the flashback.
> 4. Let it start to boot - it might loop once or twice - just have to hope it settles down/into it on its own.
> 5. If you get lucky and get into bios - go in and quickly raise your DRAM voltage to 1.4v
> 6. Power down and turn off slow mode
> 7. Boot into windows.
> 
> I cannot stress enough - this is absolutely, completely at random that this will work. But - here is the food for thought:
> 
> If the bios flashback doesnt get a clean enough boot within the first try or two, or you get post but BIOS will never come up, reflash and try again. What you're trying for is a clean enough boot after a flashback.


I feel like this falls in line with what i was guessing at, the whole successful boot right after flash back. LN2 jumper is possibly a really bad idea at least from what i saw. However that said if your fast as you mentioned maybe then this will be okay

LN2 jumper info: https://rog.asus.com/forum/printthread.php?t=78523&pp=10



> Enabling the LN2 jumper activates special timing circuitry which attempts to compensate for altered electrical properties in the VRMs and oscillators. It dramatically changes their power inputs, power outputs, and PWM control frequencies. It makes the onboard ASIC (the ROG chip) run the hardware with a different set of logic and control parameters. It activates the optional onboard temperature probe points. It might "unlock" some BIOS settings or values which would be utterly suicidal at normal temperatures. On some Asus hardware it even powers up resistors designed to add heat to critical areas in the circuit in an attempt to battle the infamous cold bug (because the bootloaders in complex ICs tend to be very stupid and sluggish when they're frozen).
> 
> It focusses the motherboard's resources away from general operating efficiency and towards maximal (if momentary) critical component overclocks. It strains the hardware and shortens operating lifespan. It will probably burn out VRMs or cook your processor in a short time, regardless of temps. It also very decisively voids Asus warranty.
> 
> Don't enable the LN2 jumper unless you are actually attempting an LN2 overclock. It will not remove any non-LN2 overclocking limits, you're not being held back by anything with the jumper disabled. But enabling it will make your system less stable and will likely cook your mobo/proc quicker (while Asus and Intel categorically disapprove RMAs for such component damage). Even the crazy LN2 overclockers accept the loss of mobos and procs as routine, but they don't just throw them away without at least trying for a blaze of record-breaking glory.


----------



## hgelehl

..


----------



## noko59

*Ryzen Master (Master of your bios)*

Right up front -> Ryzen Master overrides bios memory settings that even changing bios settings and saving them, even clearing the cmos, what you set in Ryzen Master turns up what is being set at after the initial setting of the bios. After stabilizing system and getting into windows and changing Ryzen Master settings I confirmed that bios changes of parameters set by Ryzen Master cannot be altered with the bios. I've been running for days now with virtually zero issue until now while experimenting and testing memory.

Sounds crazy, well it is but that is what I ran up against. Had memory set at 3600 16,16,16,16,36 using Ryzen Master, passing memtest Pro and was over 300% which I like to go to at least 400% with zero errors. Took wife out to dinner but it was obvious we had a power surge/outage when we came back. Computer would not reboot, famous C5 error with ASUS (memory), reset cmos and got into the bios and set with profile, would not reboot. Did safe boot option on C6H. A number of repeats, C5 C5 C5 C5 . . . getting into bios and was able to get back into the bios after profile for 3200mhz memory and load and behold - the memory was at 3600! What was set with Ryzen Master, it totally ignored what I put into the bios. Of course it will not train the memory during a cold boot and the reason for the repeated C5's and Od (not sure what that is). 

The only way I was able to get into Windows when this happen was reset the cmos (this is with ASUS bios and C6H)
- used safe boot switch and reset switch if needed
- the ASUS bios will prompt to go to settings, hit f1, once in the bios do not save anything just escape out of it and boot into windows
- this will be at reduced ram speeds but stable
- open up Ryzen Master and change the ram speed and timings and hit apply which will reboot the machine and your new settings will be in the bios not under the settings box but the actual state reading. The inputted setting will be there but the actual will be from Ryzen Master. 

I do believe if memory settings are set to Auto in Ryzen Master you will gain control back with inputted bios settings, have not tested that yet

Still not sure what to think, will have to do some double checking to see if I am looking at this wrong. I am once again in windows stable with memory back at 3466mhz for now.


----------



## noko59

Ok, if in Ryzen Master you have a memory setting not in Auto and a value is selected, the bios is locked out in setting that setting. So if you get a bad setting for memory in Ryzen Master, you won't be able to undo it in the bios until you go back into Ryzen Master and either change the setting or turn it back to Auto. Memory speed is different.

I have no memory speed control in the bios, no matter what memory speed I set it stays the same for what was set in Ryzen Master. Ryzen Master has a setting for memory "Memory Control" with switch "Included/Excluded". It does not matter what position that switch is in, once the Memory clock was applied, the bios no longer controls the speed of the memory whatever setting you use. This is before Windows even load, right in the bios after reboot, memory can be set to 2666 but Ryzen Master you had 3000mhz - when you boot up and go to the bios it will be what Ryzen Master was set at, 3000mhz. If there is somehow to undo this let me know.

So once one gets a bad configuration in Ryzen Master, particularly Memory Settings and Speed, you cannot change it in the bios. If you clear CMos and get back into the bios, as soon as you save your configuration it will automatically put the bad Ryzen Master memory configuration settings, ignoring the ones you just set (WILD!). It will show your settings but the actual settings indicated will be the ones last saved in Ryzen Master. You think you are changing memory settings when you save but you end up with a whole bunch of C5's.

I now leave all memory settings in Auto in Ryzen Master which gives control to those settings in the bios. Memory Clock is now totally controlled by Ryzen Master and the bios setting has no effect on it.


----------



## rob87

I've received a response from ASUS regarding the issue with 07 code on my old motherboard, hope this helps people out there with the same issue.

Thank you for contacting ASUS Customer Care.

My name is Andrew Tiet and I will be helping you with your query. Before I start, your feedback is really important to us, once I have solved your query we'd like to ask a few questions about your experience. You may be selected to receive an email asking for your feedback, and we promise it'll only take around 60 seconds of your time. Your answers will help us make our Service offer even better for you and other customers.

I must apologise for any inconvenience that this matter has caused. The below information should help get your issue resolved.

Based on the description of the issue, the device will need to be book for RMA Service. To organise this I recommend contacting your place of purchase, specifically their Warranty Team.


----------



## buyology

roco_smith said:


> The only settings I changed on Bios was
> Core Boost Disable
> PBO Auto
> Memory Profile DCOP OC to 3600mhz and disable gear down
> Manual volt to CPU 1.30v.
> DRAM volt to 1.35v same as Dram boot volt
> My temps are very stable idle around 35 and stress test 70 to 75



Tried this, but i cant find the ''Gear down'' section. But still CB20 Single lower than 500 and multi was 4840


----------



## rob87

buyology said:


> Tried this, but i cant find the ''Gear down'' section. But still CB20 Single lower than 500 and multi was 4840


There are two settings to disable Gear Down Mode in the BIOS. One overrides the other although I don't recall which one it is.

Extreme Tweaker/DRAM Timing Control

Advanced/AMD CBS/DDR4 Common Options/DRAM Controller Configuration
I think i read it somewhere the AMD CBS one is reverted when it fail O.C and Extreme Tweaker one stays.


----------



## buyology

rob87 said:


> There are two settings to disable Gear Down Mode in the BIOS. One overrides the other although I don't recall which one it is.
> 
> Extreme Tweaker/DRAM Timing Control
> 
> Advanced/AMD CBS/DDR4 Common Options/DRAM Controller Configuration
> I think i read it somewhere the AMD CBS one is reverted when it fail O.C and Extreme Tweaker one stays.



I will be looking for it. Im really tired all of this, tried manuel o/c 4.3Ghz 1.3Xv and with highest LLC and system wasn't stable, when im try the stock settings, my scores are lower than other stock users :/


----------



## garagebattle

rob87 said:


> I've received a response from ASUS regarding the issue with 07 code on my old motherboard, hope this helps people out there with the same issue.
> 
> Thank you for contacting ASUS Customer Care.
> 
> My name is Andrew Tiet and I will be helping you with your query. Before I start, your feedback is really important to us, once I have solved your query we'd like to ask a few questions about your experience. You may be selected to receive an email asking for your feedback, and we promise it'll only take around 60 seconds of your time. Your answers will help us make our Service offer even better for you and other customers.
> 
> I must apologise for any inconvenience that this matter has caused. The below information should help get your issue resolved.
> 
> Based on the description of the issue, the device will need to be book for RMA Service. To organise this I recommend contacting your place of purchase, specifically their Warranty Team.


code 07 is a bios ****up on Asus part.

i tricked mine into booting by moving the LN2 jumper and some careful resets / reflash.

once i got it into BIOS i set the ram voltage and boot ram to 1.4v, saved, and moved the LN2 jumper back.

guess what?

it boots every time now and also lets me reboot or power down.

doing 3733 on 3200 ram and its run every benchmark with no BSOD.

**** asus. 

i think for most people the move would be:
1. reflash with a previous gen Ryzen and set the DRAM boot and DRAM voltage to 1.4v
2. switch the Ryzen 3000 in.

usb reflash is not a reliable method to update the board if all you have is a 3000 series processor for intial boot / bios entry.


----------



## MegamanAT

buyology said:


> On stock settings? I think something is wrong with my bios settings


yea, that does not look exiting! But I don't think it's a bios problem. I get ~500 SC and ~7100 MC with my 3900X and 3000MHz CL15 Ballistix. And it's all stock in BIOS. Only applied DCOP to load the XMP profile.
Have you installed the latest chipset drivers? Are you using the ryzen balanced or high performance plan? What cooler do you use? And what is the temperature when running the test in ryzen master?


----------



## buyology

MegamanAT said:


> yea, that does not look exiting! But I don't think it's a bios problem. I get ~500 SC and ~7100 MC with my 3900X and 3000MHz CL15 Ballistix. And it's all stock in BIOS. Only applied DCOP to load the XMP profile.
> Have you installed the latest chipset drivers? Are you using the ryzen balanced or high performance plan? What cooler do you use? And what is the temperature when running the test in ryzen master?



I got 32GB (16X2) 3000 MHZ C16 ram, running at 3200mhz CL16 with manual settings. Its all stock, just turning of EPU setting and setting voltage to 1.3 from auto. I installed the latest x370 drivers from amd website. Power plan is Ultimate Power. My cooler is h110i and temps are max. 70-71c.


----------



## MegamanAT

buyology said:


> I got 32GB (16X2) 3000 MHZ C16 ram, running at 3200mhz CL16 with manual settings. Its all stock, just turning of EPU setting and setting voltage to 1.3 from auto. I installed the latest x370 drivers from amd website. Power plan is Ultimate Power. My cooler is h110i and temps are max. 70-71c.


what did you expect since you have lowered the voltage? less voltage = less power. turn it back to auto and it should give normal results.


----------



## buyology

MegamanAT said:


> what did you expect since you have lowered the voltage? less voltage = less power. turn it back to auto and it should give normal results.



It gives, 1,45-1,5v Isn't that too much.


----------



## MegamanAT

buyology said:


> It gives, 1,45-1,5v Isn't that too much.


only in idle. that's normal. under load it should be about 1.36.


----------



## MegamanAT

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cbls9g/the_final_word_on_idle_voltages_for_3rd_gen_ryzen/

Please note that it is totally normal for your Ryzen to use voltages in a range of 0.200V - 1.500V -- this is the factory operating range of the CPU. It is also totally normal for the temperature to cycle through 10°C swings as boost comes on and off. You will always see these characteristics, as they're intended, so do not be surprised to see such values.


----------



## dlbsyst

buyology said:


> It gives, 1,45-1,5v Isn't that too much.


Try setting your voltage on auto and compare the performance in Cinebench r20 buyology. Your CPU will run cooler lowering the voltage but unfortunately it keeps your CPU from reaching its max potential. I was doing like you and put my voltage on 1.3 volt in the beginning but quickly realized it was hurting my performance and changed it.

Check out this video by Gamers Nexus.


----------



## skydro

Targonis said:


> I purchased my Crosshair VI Hero pre-order before Ryzen launched in March of 2017, so this is an early version of the board. Crosshair VI Hero with Ryzen 3900X, G.skill Ripjaws V DDR4-3200CL16 RAM(2x16GB), with a reference Vega 64 video card. My method: I was running without problem with my launch Ryzen 7 1800X CPU, RAM at 2933 since it wasn't stable with RAM set higher than that. So, turn off system, use the button on the back to clear the CMOS values, and go into the BIOS to verify that the settings had been cleared. Turned off again, and used the BIOS flashback to go to 7201. Booted again, still with the 1800X and went into the BIOS to verify that the new BIOS version was in place. Shut down again.
> 
> So, swapped the CPU at that point, 3900X went in with a new Corsair H115 Pro cooler, turned on and went direct to BIOS. Went into Advanced/Digi+ and set the RAM boot voltage to 1.41 volt, then went and did the DOCP to load up the XMP profile. Verified that the voltages for the RAM stayed at 1.41 volts. Booted fine, not a problem. Very stable, 4.25GHz on all cores without any manual overclocking of any kind.
> 
> Until we get some more BIOS updates, I am going to leave my BIOS set the way it is. Temps are a bit higher than they were with my [email protected], but considering 12 cores with a base speed of 3.8GHz and seem to have all cores at 4.25GHz, I'm not going to complain about that. I will replace the pre-applied thermal compound at some point, but that can wait a few weeks.


What slots are you using for the 2x16GB sticks? Did you ever encounter 07 or 02 post code before setting RAM boot voltage to 1.41?


----------



## buyology

Guys thanks for the helping :thumb:


----------



## Miri

Hey guys,


so I installed my 3700X on my C6H yesterday and experienced some of the same issues I have read about on this board (I'm running bios version 7201):


-very light loads increase VCore to ~1.52 while VCore reads ~1.38 during full load. This is both the case with the standard balanced power plan as with the Ryzen balanced power plan. Switching to the Ryzen power saver plan and disabling core boost in the bios has fixed the extremely high VCore values while still retaining full load performance. However, for single core loads (tested with Cinebench 1T) the processor doesn't clock up at all and stays at 2.2 GHz. Is there a better way to avoid the high VCore while mostly retaining performance? Is manually setting VCore to around 1.35 or so a good option?



-my memory (Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3000C15) gets clocked at 2166 MHz at ~1.2V (while it is rated as 3000 MHZ at 1.35V). As far as I can see there is no option in the bios to change the DRAM voltage and/or the VBOOT, since both those fields are greyed out. However, I came across some replies on this board that stated that they could change those values. Does anyone know anything more about this?


----------



## domlator

A little update : 

I've got 3900X and installed it on my C6H with bios 7201 and everything works fine except high voltages (but i did manage to reduce it with minimum power set to 10%, so when it's idle-ing it drops below 1V) and ofc C5 error. I did notice it is only happening when you are setting DOCP or manually setting the RAM speed in BIOS. When you left everything on stock it boots normally after power off. 

As i noticed you got the option for Gen4 Pciex in BIOS, tho i find this really not worth the effort on X370 and X470 chipsets but ok. So performance wise it boosts (everything on stock) to 4515 - 4566 which is ok really regarding my NH-D15 

I will left everything AS IS for now, until we get new updated BIOS which will hopefully fix the C5 issue.

Cheers


P.S. Forgot to mention i am using Gskill FlareX 3200MHz CL14


----------



## sandman1330

garagebattle said:


> code 07 is a bios ****up on Asus part.
> 
> i tricked mine into booting by moving the LN2 jumper and some careful resets / reflash.
> 
> once i got it into BIOS i set the ram voltage and boot ram to 1.4v, saved, and moved the LN2 jumper back.
> 
> guess what?
> 
> it boots every time now and also lets me reboot or power down.
> 
> doing 3733 on 3200 ram and its run every benchmark with no BSOD.
> 
> **** asus.
> 
> i think for most people the move would be:
> 1. reflash with a previous gen Ryzen and set the DRAM boot and DRAM voltage to 1.4v
> 2. switch the Ryzen 3000 in.
> 
> usb reflash is not a reliable method to update the board if all you have is a 3000 series processor for intial boot / bios entry.


Unfortunately this won’t work for everyone. I have managed to get a couple of stable boots by removing the CMOS battery, and the first thing I did was get into BIOS and set 1.4v on both DRAM and DRAM boot voltage.

On the very next reboot, I still get the 07 code.

It seems to be very hit and miss. I’m glad to see someone else had been told to RMA, I bought the extended warranty with my board through the store and am trying to convince them to replace my board. I may even get a C7H if they have no C6H left. At first they just told me to wait for BIOS, but I’ve kept pushing, telling them Asus is RMAing these boards.

Still waiting for resolution on this.


----------



## Kurry

Pandemixx said:


> PBO: (aka Completely worthless)
> 
> Good luck gentlemen!


Did you also experience the Sleep-Wake-Up "Bug"? When I enable PBO or just AutoOC whatever my Ryzen is having problems awaking from sleep. It stucks with C6H showing red light... When I then power down and up, it boots like its awaking from sleep....

Anyone else having similar problems?


----------



## MegamanAT

Miri said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> so I installed my 3700X on my C6H yesterday and experienced some of the same issues I have read about on this board (I'm running bios version 7201):
> 
> 
> -very light loads increase VCore to ~1.52 while VCore reads ~1.38 during full load. This is both the case with the standard balanced power plan as with the Ryzen balanced power plan. Switching to the Ryzen power saver plan and disabling core boost in the bios has fixed the extremely high VCore values while still retaining full load performance. However, for single core loads (tested with Cinebench 1T) the processor doesn't clock up at all and stays at 2.2 GHz. Is there a better way to avoid the high VCore while mostly retaining performance? Is manually setting VCore to around 1.35 or so a good option?
> 
> 
> 
> -my memory (Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3000C15) gets clocked at 2166 MHz at ~1.2V (while it is rated as 3000 MHZ at 1.35V). As far as I can see there is no option in the bios to change the DRAM voltage and/or the VBOOT, since both those fields are greyed out. However, I came across some replies on this board that stated that they could change those values. Does anyone know anything more about this?


I don't get it... Just leave everything on auto and don't play with cpu settings!

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comment...3rd_gen_ryzen/

Please note that it is totally normal for your Ryzen to use voltages in a range of 0.200V - 1.500V -- this is the factory operating range of the CPU. It is also totally normal for the temperature to cycle through 10°C swings as boost comes on and off. You will always see these characteristics, as they're intended, so do not be surprised to see such values.


----------



## hgelehl

sandman1330 said:


> Unfortunately this won’t work for everyone. I have managed to get a couple of stable boots by removing the CMOS battery, and the first thing I did was get into BIOS and set 1.4v on both DRAM and DRAM boot voltage.
> 
> On the very next reboot, I still get the 07 code.
> 
> It seems to be very hit and miss. I’m glad to see someone else had been told to RMA, I bought the extended warranty with my board through the store and am trying to convince them to replace my board. I may even get a C7H if they have no C6H left. At first they just told me to wait for BIOS, but I’ve kept pushing, telling them Asus is RMAing these boards.
> 
> Still waiting for resolution on this.


did you do usb flash or flashed bios using previous zen cpu?


----------



## sandman1330

hgelehl said:


> did you do usb flash or flashed bios using previous zen cpu?


USB flashback.

After flashing every variant from 7002,7003,7106 and 7201 via USB, still nothing. 1600X still works with the new BIOS variants.


----------



## Javeran

To say something good here, thanks for the C5 work around advice. Replaced my 2400G yesterday with a 3800X and on 7201 and everything works fine on auto. Have dram boot voltage on 1.4v and tuned my ram. Just want to leave a message that it can work with this board.


----------



## porschedrifter

Can someone please @ me so I see the reply if the fan issues are *gone in bios **7201* that were introduced in* 7106*?


----------



## Ryoz

get the fan control bug again, the fan speed stuck at the same RPM regardless of temperature. asus plz fix it fast ! 

not sure whether it is related to ryzen master, because it only happen when i use it.


----------



## porschedrifter

Ryoz said:


> get the fan control bug again, the fan speed stuck at the same RPM regardless of temperature. asus plz fix it fast !
> 
> not sure whether it is related to ryzen master, because it only happen when i use it.



is this on *7201?*


----------



## Ryoz

porschedrifter said:


> is this on *7201?*


7106 and 7201, both version also got this problem.


----------



## porschedrifter

Ryoz said:


> 7106 and 7201, both version also got this problem.


Ok thank you, yeah sucks it was introduced in 7106, I had it too and I only use bios fan control (no Asus or 3rd party fan control software installed). I'm on Version 7003, it does not have the issue.


----------



## Daniel Haynes

Glad to report success with my 3900x.

Just installed it now... was ready for a big ball ache as i have a PETG loop and it takes ages to drain and refill, and if something went wrong and i had to put the 2700x back it takes the same amount of time again!

I followed some advice here... installed the 7201 bios with my 2700x and set dram voltage to 1.4 before installing the 3900x.

Drain loop, installed chip... booted straight up no worries at all.. loaded DCOP to 3200 and my voltages with 4 sticks of Trident Z CL14 Samsung b-die.. booted straight up.. voltage looks great and temps only 35oc at idle which is way better than my old 2700x.. thought i would then even push my luck and overclock the ram to 3600... low and behold instant boot no worries. NEVER been able to do that with my old 1800X or 2700X

Power cycled several times, restarted, cold boots. All perfect so far. Actually the most stable this board has ever been.

Passing every test i can throw at it. and boosting to 4.3 all core on my massive water loop.

Super happy.. my cinebench runs all 100 points higher than all the reviews ive found. and its sitting at 1.4v max.

And i was almost about to order a x570 regardless just because of all the horror stories!


----------



## jamesmca

Daniel Haynes said:


> Glad to report success with my 3900x.
> 
> Just installed it now... was ready for a big ball ache as i have a PETG loop and it takes ages to drain and refill, and if something went wrong and i had to put the 2700x back it takes the same amount of time again!
> 
> I followed some advice here... installed the 7201 bios with my 2700x and set dram voltage to 1.4 before installing the 3900x.
> 
> Drain loop, installed chip... booted straight up no worries at all.. loaded DCOP to 3200 and my voltages with 4 sticks of Trident Z CL14 Samsung b-die.. booted straight up.. voltage looks great and temps only 35oc at idle which is way better than my old 2700x.. thought i would then even push my luck and overclock the ram to 3600... low and behold instant boot no worries. NEVER been able to do that with my old 1800X or 2700X
> 
> Power cycled several times, restarted, cold boots. All perfect so far. Actually the most stable this board has ever been.
> 
> Passing every test i can throw at it. and boosting to 4.3 all core on my massive water loop.
> 
> Super happy.. my cinebench runs all 100 points higher than all the reviews ive found. and its sitting at 1.4v max.
> 
> And i was almost about to order a x570 regardless just because of all the horror stories!


I hate you! (joking)

Ive done the same installed bios (even via flashback) set manual dram voltage, I even have the same memory. Still 07 error. 

Congrats though, enjoy the new cpu!


----------



## garagebattle

Last update on my setup for now:

was stuck at code 07 - see my previous posts to see how I finally managed boot.

after setting ram speeds, little overclock on GPU/memory - i have the best Time Spy 3600/2070 Super score on 3dmark. runs good - only seeing 77c under benchmark load - 32c at idle (on a cooler master evo). 

havent had a failed boot so far.

best wishes to everyone else - hope Asus gets a straight bios out at some point.


----------



## jamesmca

garagebattle said:


> Last update on my setup for now:
> 
> was stuck at code 07 - see my previous posts to see how I finally managed boot.
> 
> after setting ram speeds, little overclock on GPU/memory - i have the best Time Spy 3600/2070 Super score on 3dmark. runs good - only seeing 77c under benchmark load - 32c at idle (on a cooler master evo).
> 
> havent had a failed boot so far.
> 
> best wishes to everyone else - hope Asus gets a straight bios out at some point.


did you put the ln2 jumper back off after tweaking the bios and it still post ok?


----------



## infraredbg

Some observations about memory overclocking on the CH6.

- Seems impossible to go over 1900 Infinity Fabric, like the PLL is capped. No voltage or bclk adjustment helps. Let me know if someone have managed to overcome this.
- VSOC and VDDG adjustments don't seem to be needed, can be left on auto, but that's just my chip, so don't have any more data
- UCLK always drops to 1/2 over 1900 even if I have set UCLK = MCLK, haven't found a way to stop it from switching
- Memory overclock doesn't seem to be hindered by the T-Topology, but yet again - nothing to compare with, e.g. X570 board
- Everything in sync seems to be fastest, e.g. DDR4-3800 max, much higher mem frequency might compensate in decoupled mode though

Couple of screens - not exact same main timings though. Have to retest.



Kurry said:


> Did you also experience the Sleep-Wake-Up "Bug"? When I enable PBO or just AutoOC whatever my Ryzen is having problems awaking from sleep. It stucks with C6H showing red light... When I then power down and up, it boots like its awaking from sleep....
> 
> Anyone else having similar problems?


Yes, E1 code or something.


----------



## garagebattle

jamesmca said:


> did you put the ln2 jumper back off after tweaking the bios and it still post ok?


yes


----------



## Miri

How are you guys able to change the DRAM voltage and VBOOT? Both those options in the bios are greyed out for me and the memory voltage is stuck at 1.2V, because of which my memory is set to 2133 MHz (using Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3000C15, which is supposed to be 3000 MHz out of the box).


----------



## jamesmca

Miri said:


> How are you guys able to change the DRAM voltage and VBOOT? Both those options in the bios are greyed out for me and the memory voltage is stuck at 1.2V, because of which my memory is set to 2133 MHz (using Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3000C15, which is supposed to be 3000 MHz out of the box).


Depending what bios you are on, the mouse doesnt work. Even using the keyboards arrows to navigate you cant change anything? Most values you type in, there isnt a drop down or anything.


----------



## datspike

infraredbg said:


> 3800С12


Insane! Can you post a ryzen master screenshot? What voltage are you at?


----------



## buyology

After some tweaking, found this results. Power plan was, AMD Ryzen Balanced.

Cpu: 3700X Anakart: Crosshair VI HERO Bios:7201 Cooler: Corsair H110i 

Ram: 32 *gb* (16x2) 3000 MHz C16 @ 3200 MHz C16 1.35v SOC Voltage: 1.125v 

------------------------------------------------------ 

Cinebench R20 


4.3 Ghz / 1.387v Load Line Calibration: 5 - Max. Temp:87c Score: 5095 / 507 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

4.2 Ghz / 1.275v Load Line Calibration: 5 - Max. Temp:73c Score: 5000 / 490 

-------------------------------------------------------------- 

Auto OC + PBO / Auto Voltage Max. Temp: 76c Score: 4905 / 497


----------



## infraredbg

datspike said:


> Insane! Can you post a ryzen master screenshot? What voltage are you at?


DRAM voltage for both was 1.92V, should be able to run lower at 3800. VDDG set to 1V, VSOC on auto. VCORE is -0.1V in offset mode, doesn't go higher than 1.4V, while on auto it boost up to 1.488. But I don't know which software reading to believe in.
Timings are not optimized for sure and there might be couple of wrong ones.


----------



## dev1ance

infraredbg said:


> DRAM voltage for both was 1.92V, should be able to run lower at 3800. VDDG set to 1V, VSOC on auto. VCORE is -0.1V in offset mode, doesn't go higher than 1.4V, while on auto it boost up to 1.488. But I don't know which software reading to believe in.
> Timings are not optimized for sure and there might be couple of wrong ones.


SVI2 TFN in HWInfo should be the closest to actual voltage readings based on DMM readings before with our boards (still, depends on the board as well as some might be nearly on point, some under-reading voltage by a bit, and some over-reading by a lot). 

Dang, would be nice to be able to run DRAM voltage at 1.9v+ 24/7. It seems my IF is limited to less than 1867 as I get weird performance when I set DRAM to 3733 and IF coupled at 1867 even with loose timings. There's like a weird lag/stutter whenever inside Windows and benchmarks might seem fine initially but then sporadically go up and down. My B-Die can't seem to hold DDR4-3666 at 14-14-14 stable anymore and can only do it at 16-16-16 (was only feeding 1.47v, dropped down to 1.44v now), immediate errors and BSODs now when I try the former (used to be HCI 1100%+) but 16-16-16 is holding at the moment. Not sure about the degradation on my end.

Also, also noticed E1 bug when I manually set PBO. Goes away if I leave the PBO section at default (under AMD Overclocking).


----------



## infraredbg

Yes, definitely not a 24/7-ready voltage, however 3600C14 (in sync) runs at 1.4V or lower, but haven't really tested for stability yet. I've ran this kit at 2+ volts on intel before (always with an air flow over them) and haven't noticed a degradation.
It's a pre-binned kit from [email protected] though, one of the highest stock bins at that time anyway (3600C15).
I plan to get a 3900X and assemble a new water cooling loop, then will test for stability.


----------



## Miri

jamesmca said:


> Depending what bios you are on, the mouse doesnt work. Even using the keyboards arrows to navigate you cant change anything? Most values you type in, there isnt a drop down or anything.


Ok, I want to punch myself. Because all the surrounding fields were in fact drop down menus, it never crossed my mind that I could maybe enter the values in the fields directly. Spent a day being worried for nothing, it worked like a charm. Thank you, random stranger


----------



## Miri

MegamanAT said:


> I don't get it... Just leave everything on auto and don't play with cpu settings!
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comment...3rd_gen_ryzen/
> 
> Please note that it is totally normal for your Ryzen to use voltages in a range of 0.200V - 1.500V -- this is the factory operating range of the CPU. It is also totally normal for the temperature to cycle through 10°C swings as boost comes on and off. You will always see these characteristics, as they're intended, so do not be surprised to see such values.


I know about this, but my situation seems to be more extreme. With auto settings I experience fluctuations of 20-25°C during light usage because of which the cooler revs up and down almost constantly. For now I'll keep using my settings and maybe pick up an aftermarket cooler later...


----------



## R1amddude

Hey guys,


I have been on this motherboard since the origional Ryzen launch, and had a 1700, and now a 2700. I got a trident z 4133 mhz ram kit and since Ryzen launch I have been shredding games with my ram at 3500 mhz at 14-14-14 2T 1.42 volts. Is it even worth the money to upgrade to a 3700x or 3800x considering how fast my ram speed is already? Been very happy with my setup and I game at 4K with a 2080ti so im not too worried about cpu usage since im mostly gpu bound... ( notice I did not use the term cpu bottleneck, haha ) ; ) cpu is sitting comfy at 1.37 volts 4040 mhz atm.


----------



## larrydavid

Daniel Haynes said:


> Glad to report success with my 3900x.
> 
> Just installed it now... was ready for a big ball ache as i have a PETG loop and it takes ages to drain and refill, and if something went wrong and i had to put the 2700x back it takes the same amount of time again!
> 
> I followed some advice here... installed the 7201 bios with my 2700x and set dram voltage to 1.4 before installing the 3900x.
> 
> Drain loop, installed chip... booted straight up no worries at all.. loaded DCOP to 3200 and my voltages with 4 sticks of Trident Z CL14 Samsung b-die.. booted straight up.. voltage looks great and temps only 35oc at idle which is way better than my old 2700x.. thought i would then even push my luck and overclock the ram to 3600... low and behold instant boot no worries. NEVER been able to do that with my old 1800X or 2700X
> 
> Power cycled several times, restarted, cold boots. All perfect so far. Actually the most stable this board has ever been.
> 
> Passing every test i can throw at it. and boosting to 4.3 all core on my massive water loop.
> 
> Super happy.. my cinebench runs all 100 points higher than all the reviews ive found. and its sitting at 1.4v max.
> 
> And i was almost about to order a x570 regardless just because of all the horror stories!


What are the max temps you see on your custom loop?


----------



## Pandemixx

infraredbg said:


> DRAM voltage for both was 1.92V, should be able to run lower at 3800. VDDG set to 1V, VSOC on auto. VCORE is -0.1V in offset mode, doesn't go higher than 1.4V, while on auto it boost up to 1.488. But I don't know which software reading to believe in.
> Timings are not optimized for sure and there might be couple of wrong ones.



If your cpu vcore is at 1v the thing is running at like 3.5-3.6ghz max. Run cinebench and watch your score drop 1000 points multi & and 100+ single core over stock. If you are not pushing vcore as high as the core vid it's not running anywhere near those frequencies it's reporting. As near as I can figure it reports the frequency it's trying to hit assuming you are supplying enough juice to match the VID voltage. 

Cinebench R20 (3800x)

@ 1.22v it claimed it was boosting to 4.6ghz single core and 4.3ghz all core in hwinfo, yet it scored 4000 and 400.
With PBO enabled & auto voltage it scored 5000 (80c)
@ pbo + 1.35v it scored 4900 and 480ish I believe, 
@ 3.9ghz locked all core it scored 4500.
@ 4333ghz all core it scored 5223 & around 510 (70c)


----------



## theantipop91

Two questions for 3rd gen ryzen owners...

1. Do you guys set PBO and AutoOC in BIOS? Or using Ryzen Master to do that?

2. Has anyone run into an issue where, once you tell Windows 10 to shutdown, it goes into the steps to shut down, has the "shutting down" screen, monitor turns off, but the PC stays on? I have to physically press the button on my case to shut it down? Any suggestions how to fix that?


----------



## psychohawk

dev1ance said:


> SVI2 TFN in HWInfo should be the closest to actual voltage readings based on DMM readings before with our boards (still, depends on the board as well as some might be nearly on point, some under-reading voltage by a bit, and some over-reading by a lot).
> 
> Dang, would be nice to be able to run DRAM voltage at 1.9v+ 24/7. It seems my IF is limited to less than 1867 as I get weird performance when I set DRAM to 3733 and IF coupled at 1867 even with loose timings. There's like a weird lag/stutter whenever inside Windows and benchmarks might seem fine initially but then sporadically go up and down. My B-Die can't seem to hold DDR4-3666 at 14-14-14 stable anymore and can only do it at 16-16-16 (was only feeding 1.47v, dropped down to 1.44v now), immediate errors and BSODs now when I try the former (used to be HCI 1100%+) but 16-16-16 is holding at the moment. Not sure about the degradation on my end.
> 
> Also, also noticed E1 bug when I manually set PBO. Goes away if I leave the PBO section at default (under AMD Overclocking).


The IF should be decoupled beyond 3600 from what I understand.


----------



## hgelehl

I tried to use previous zen cpu to flash the mobo and now I can't even boot with previous zen cpu. I'm getting 55 qcode error (memory not installed)

ram was working perfectly fine before trying on this mobo

Could repeated boot trial with 07 qcode error / usb flash have broke my ddr4 ram? Is this even possible? or is it just motherboard defect?


----------



## dev1ance

psychohawk said:


> The IF should be decoupled beyond 3600 from what I understand.


No, it depends on your chip. It's just AMD doesn't guarantee you'll be able to run it coupled above 3600 now I think based on Robert's post somewhere on reddit (it used to be 3733). If you run auto, it'll decouple but Asus allows you to manually select your IF up to 1900 (DDR4-3800).


----------



## rob87

I used to be able OC my memory Trident 3200Mhz ryzen to 3600mhz wiht just XMP enabled on my MSI B450 tomohawk now however with the Asus C6H i can't, it just freezes when I'm in games? Any ideas?

I've followed the DRAM calculator and input all the numbers as configured in "SAFE" however it still freezes..


----------



## RossiOCUK

rob87 said:


> I used to be able OC my memory Trident 3200Mhz ryzen to 3600mhz wiht just XMP enabled on my MSI B450 tomohawk now however with the Asus C6H i can't, it just freezes when I'm in games? Any ideas?


I don't think ASUS are going to be supporting the CH6 any more, especially where 3000 series is concerned unfortunately. Disappointing, but not surprising.


----------



## Daniel Haynes

larrydavid said:


> What are the max temps you see on your custom loop?


I have a big loop (2x 360mm rads) so hard to know when water temps are fully saturated.. but at the moment ive not seen higher than 60oC reported at full load.


----------



## Daniel Haynes

theantipop91 said:


> Two questions for 3rd gen ryzen owners...
> 
> 1. Do you guys set PBO and AutoOC in BIOS? Or using Ryzen Master to do that?
> 
> 2. Has anyone run into an issue where, once you tell Windows 10 to shutdown, it goes into the steps to shut down, has the "shutting down" screen, monitor turns off, but the PC stays on? I have to physically press the button on my case to shut it down? Any suggestions how to fix that?


Ive done everything in Bios.. only use ryzen master for monitoring. its been more buggy for me than bios tbh.


----------



## bavarianblessed

rob87 said:


> I used to be able OC my memory Trident 3200Mhz ryzen to 3600mhz wiht just XMP enabled on my MSI B450 tomohawk now however with the Asus C6H i can't, it just freezes when I'm in games? Any ideas?
> 
> I've followed the DRAM calculator and input all the numbers as configured in "SAFE" however it still freezes..



You can run 3600 on the C6H but not as easily as on B450/X470. You would be better off with the B450 board to be honest unless you plan on overclocking a 3900X. The Tomahawk VRM is capable of supporting overclocked voltages on the 3800/3700X no problem.


----------



## Takla

theantipop91 said:


> Two questions for 3rd gen ryzen owners...
> 
> 1. Do you guys set PBO and AutoOC in BIOS? Or using Ryzen Master to do that?


I don't use PBO or AutoOC since it is much less efficient than to manually overclock (less benchmark points and more heat vs more benchmark points and less heat)



theantipop91 said:


> 2. Has anyone run into an issue where, once you tell Windows 10 to shutdown, it goes into the steps to shut down, has the "shutting down" screen, monitor turns off, but the PC stays on? I have to physically press the button on my case to shut it down? Any suggestions how to fix that?


Same think happened to me 2 days ago. I think it is just a bios bug with this board. Same reason why it takes 25+ seconds to boot with no startup programs.





RossiOCUK said:


> I don't think ASUS are going to be supporting the CH6 any more, especially where 3000 series is concerned unfortunately. Disappointing, but not surprising.


You are wrong.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Takla said:


> You are wrong.


I really hope I am.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Where to get Ryzen Master that works with 3rd gen ?


----------



## Ryoz

MishelLngelo said:


> Where to get Ryzen Master that works with 3rd gen ?


on amd website

https://www.amd.com/en/technologies/ryzen-master


----------



## Ryoz

theantipop91 said:


> Two questions for 3rd gen ryzen owners...
> 
> 1. Do you guys set PBO and AutoOC in BIOS? Or using Ryzen Master to do that?
> 
> 2. Has anyone run into an issue where, once you tell Windows 10 to shutdown, it goes into the steps to shut down, has the "shutting down" screen, monitor turns off, but the PC stays on? I have to physically press the button on my case to shut it down? Any suggestions how to fix that?


1) no

2) try disable fast startup in windows, type powercfg -h off with command prompt, maybe cause by hibernation + bios bug.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Ryoz said:


> on amd website
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/technologies/ryzen-master


I did it twice and:


----------



## Ryoz

MishelLngelo said:


> I did it twice and:


did u uninstall the old version?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Ryoz said:


> did u uninstall the old version?


Yes I did but worked only after a reboot, all good now.


----------



## CubanB

RossiOCUK said:


> I don't think ASUS are going to be supporting the CH6 any more, especially where 3000 series is concerned unfortunately. Disappointing, but not surprising.


I'd be very surprised if that were true. But do you have anything to base that on, or is it just a feeling?

I've been with Intel/Gigabyte for many years and haven't built my AMD system yet but I've been catching up on a lot of stuff in the last month or so, and based on what I've seen, ASUS is actually going the other way. Are you aware of the PCIe4.0 thing? ASUS has given support on older motherboards. Not just X470, but even X370 and even A320 (I think). There's even a chart to show which boards would have video card support and m.2 drive support, and which boards would only have m.2 drive support. Ironically, the cheaper boards have better support for both due to trace layout. The Crosshair VII board only has support for m.2 drive only. ASUS wants this to be an option in the BIOS and allow the user to experiment for themselves in terms of stability and reliability (like with overclocking). No other board maker has done this (as far as I know).

AMD has blocked this and says that future updates, this will be removed and disabled. And that they only want PCIe4.0 to be available with X570, since it was designed to do so. Or they want you to buy X570.. one of the two. Who knows which one is the truth.

https://www.tomshardware.com/news/asus-b450-x470-motherboards-pcie-4.0-support,39859.html

By the way, all of the news articles talk about X470.. but X370 boards are having a similar thing (it's just not being talked about.) Here is a Crosshair VI Extreme for example..

https://i.redd.it/agi0pcw0p7c31.png
https://i.redd.it/730dq9vwo7c31.png
https://i.redd.it/7bgc32php7c31.png

So why would ASUS go to that trouble (and be pushing back against AMD for extra compatibility for older boards) only to stop all BIOS support soon after?

If ASUS were to do this, it would be a bad look for them. Asrock for example has released 2-3 BIOS updates for their main X370 board within the last few days. If ASUS do this with X370 now.. it's only a matter of time before they would also do it with X470 at a later point, and then also X570 at an even later point. At some point it's inevitable but it's one of those things where they can either look good compared to their competitors or look bad compared to their competitors.

And so far ASUS has been going the other way (doing more than their other competitors, trying to add more functionality and backwards compatibility).

What wouldn't surprise me is if the BIOS updates take longer than the others. It's natural that in terms of priority, X570 will be first, X470 will be second and X370 will be towards the bottom of the list. And ASUS seem to be taking longer than the others in terms of the release of these BIOSes.. but it does seem like they will be released eventually. It might just be 1-2 weeks later than other board makers (in some situations).

If that was going to change.. to the very least, I would expect some kind of news article or announcement about it explaining the reasons why. Dropping support out of nowhere and not even talking about it seems completely unfathomable to me. In the long term I expect ASUS to be trying to match whatever the competitors are doing, and wherever possible.. doing more (like the PCIe4.0 support). Or avoiding the need to use a 'lite' BIOS. Or having more tweaking options.. etc etc.


----------



## PolRoger

Daniel Haynes said:


> Glad to report success with my 3900x.
> 
> Passing every test i can throw at it. and boosting to 4.3 all core on my massive water loop.
> 
> Super happy... my cinebench runs all 100 points higher than all the reviews ive found. and its sitting at 1.4v max!





Daniel Haynes said:


> I have a big loop (2x 360mm rads) so hard to know when water temps are fully saturated.. but at the moment ive not seen higher than 60oC reported at full load.


You may have gotten a lower voltage... strong/good clocking 3900X sample.

When you boot into BIOS with auto PBO settings is your chip reporting/showing ~1.40v VID?

When running testing auto PBO under a full all core load and boosting to ~4.3 what does HWiNFO report as your load vcore?

I'd like to see a screen shot of a your chip running a full load stress test with Ryzen Master open and HWiNFo showing both the CPU and ASUS WMI sensors visible?

When I boot into BIOS with auto PBO my 3900X shows ~1.482v/1.504v VID. (measures ~1.487v via voltage read points with Fluke multimeter)


----------



## buyology

What is PBO should be in BIOS? 



Auto / Enabled / Advanced?


----------



## heavyarms1912

3900X on C6H Wifi. Get C5 error on Memory OC . Boots fine on 1.2v sticks. Have to manually apply OC, change boot DRAM voltage and then it works alright until you turn off power and turn it on again.


----------



## Daniel Haynes

PolRoger said:


> You may have gotten a lower voltage... strong/good clocking 3900X sample.
> 
> When you boot into BIOS with auto PBO settings is your chip reporting/showing ~1.40v VID?
> 
> When running testing auto PBO under a full all core load and boosting to ~4.3 what does HWiNFO report as your load vcore?
> 
> I'd like to see a screen shot of a your chip running a full load stress test with Ryzen Master open and HWiNFo showing both the CPU and ASUS WMI sensors visible?
> 
> When I boot into BIOS with auto PBO my 3900X shows ~1.482v/1.504v VID. (measures ~1.487v via voltage read points with Fluke multimeter)


Im at work at the moment.. but just remote logged into my home pc.

quick screenshot running R15 and HWmonitor reports 1.32v load voltage during an R15 run (still get the odd millisecond spike though, you see max shows 1.5v!). I have an offset of -0.05 in bios though which was also what i ran with my 2700X

scores usually 3200+ ish.. but remote login giving 3130-3150ish.

apart from -0.5 voltage offset, ram voltage set at 1.4v, DCOP loaded and then ram selected as 3600mhz CL14 instead of 3200 everything else completely default.

Multiple restarts,cold boots etc. never once had a boot hiccup.. my old 2700X right up untill yesterday would often still boot fail on restart with only 3200mhz ram settings. Im happy with it for now, dont think i will bother messing about with it for the time being and pushing my luck.


EDIT - Now im back home.. in bios with the offset removed and voltage on auto - it actually sits at 1.416 or 1.438V


----------



## yswai1986

Takla said:


> I don't use PBO or AutoOC since it is much less efficient than to manually overclock (less benchmark points and more heat vs more benchmark points and less heat)
> 
> 
> 
> Same think happened to me 2 days ago. I think it is just a bios bug with this board. Same reason why it takes 25+ seconds to boot with no startup programs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong.


Did you do a fresh install of windows?
Did you install AMD chipset driver? or AI suite3 ?


----------



## roco_smith

RossiOCUK said:


> I don't think ASUS are going to be supporting the CH6 any more, especially where 3000 series is concerned unfortunately. Disappointing, but not surprising.


That is no totally true , I just drop the 3700X on my CH6Extreme and put 2 kits of 8x2 GB Crucial Ballixtic Sport 3200MHZ stock and working just fine at 3666 MHZ Got a Cinebench R20 score of 4960 points, also my Crosshair Extreme with the latest Bios show 4 types of PCIE GEN1/GEN2/GEN3/GEN4 the last one is PCIE 4 but I'm not be able to testest yet since I don't have a NVE M2 disc with PCIE 4


----------



## PolRoger

Daniel Haynes said:


> Im at work at the moment.. but just remote logged into my home pc.
> 
> quick screenshot running R15 and HWmonitor reports 1.32v load voltage during an R15 run (still get the odd millisecond spike though, you see max shows 1.5v!). I have an offset of -0.05 in bios though which was also what i ran with my 2700X
> 
> EDIT - Now im back home.. in bios with the offset removed and voltage on auto - it actually sits at 1.438V


Looks like your sample was binned and passed AMD 3900X specifications with an ~.05v advantage compared to mine. I think this will give you better overclocking headroom with lower temps and voltages etc.

Be cautious and thoroughly test your auto PBO vs. offset PBO with Cinebench R20 (which is more demanding then R15). I have found performance degradation (clock stretching starting to kick in) when testing with -.05 offset and even lower! Matisse is different bird from Ryzen+ series.

PBO overclocks are very dynamic with regards to loads (avx on/off) voltages/currents/temps etc. Depending on stress loading my sample will run loaded all cores PBO from low ~4100MHz to high ~4225MHz bouncing around a lot from ~4125Mhz-~4175Mz.

I can run a straight "old school" fixed all core 4175Mhz overclock with much lower voltage and better temps but of course no boosting beyond set speed.

1st) Auto PBO AIDA stress @ ~4115Mhz avg.

2nd) 4175MHz fixed all core.

Note: No idle temps/volts... I cleared statistics after ~5 min. running/starting AIDA stress.


----------



## Ironcobra

Had a weird issue overnight while sleeping woke up to my comp off and a c5 error on return. Reinstalled 7201 and loaded my saved profile. Booted back to windows no problem but with crazy high idle temps of 70+ with my h115i reporting the highest liquid temps I have seen 46c. Reinstalled the chipset driver and back to normal idles of 35-40. I wonder if the temp bug is related to the chipset drv and not the bios?


----------



## noko59

heavyarms1912 said:


> 3900X on C6H Wifi. Get C5 error on Memory OC . Boots fine on 1.2v sticks. Have to manually apply OC, change boot DRAM voltage and then it works alright until you turn off power and turn it on again.


Same here, I just leave power on when I turn it off then no issue. Also if power is turned off I reset bios, start and load profile save and restart. Since playing around with ram speed this is not much of an issue now. I did have some locked memory speeds when using Ryzen Master to do the memory OCing, meaning bios changes did not change the ram speed even before the OS loaded - I don't use Ryzen Master other then for monitoring now. Running 4 sticks at 3600mhz 16-16-16-36 for now, Memtest over 100% with zero errors, still running it.

In the bios there is a whole PBO section where you can set the parameters for watts, current, how many mhz above boost etc. I have not played around with that yet.


----------



## Daniel Haynes

PolRoger said:


> Looks like your sample was binned and passed AMD 3900X specifications with an ~.05v advantage compared to mine. I think this will give you better overclocking headroom with lower temps and voltages etc.
> 
> Be cautious and thoroughly test your auto PBO vs. offset PBO with Cinebench R20 (which is more demanding then R15). I have found performance degradation (clock stretching starting to kick in) when testing with -.05 offset and even lower! Matisse is different bird from Ryzen+ series.
> 
> PBO overclocks are very dynamic with regards to loads (avx on/off) voltages/currents/temps etc. Depending on stress loading my sample will run loaded all cores PBO from low ~4100MHz to high ~4225MHz bouncing around a lot from ~4125Mhz-~4175Mz.
> 
> I can run a straight "old school" fixed all core 4175Mhz overclock with much lower voltage and better temps but of course no boosting beyond set speed.
> 
> 1st) Auto PBO AIDA stress @ ~4115Mhz avg.
> 
> 2nd) 4175MHz fixed all core.
> 
> Note: No idle temps/volts... I cleared statistics after ~5 min. running/starting AIDA stress.



Yup I think I just got a bit lucky with the out the box voltage.. makes a change as my 1800x and 2700x chips where very very average at best. I had constant reset boot post issues with my 2700x which I never fully resolved.

I already had seen and read allot of stuff about clock stretching before installing it.... thus testing in r15 and r20... I have used both and scores have all been the same or a bit higher than all the review scores I can find even with a -0.05 offset. (R20 is 7220 with -offset)

Single core boosting is the only thing that doesn’t look on point yet, as I’m only hitting 4.5Max not 4.6 but that should clear up with next bios and agesa update hopefully... I’ll then play with overcook ingredients a bit more.


----------



## Yviena

So with the newest bios does sleep make the computer restart when pressing the KB/mouse for anyone else, sleep mode restart also seems to **** up ram stability to


----------



## KWSW

Anyone using Noctua CPU Coolers on this board with the first ram slot populated? Currently have all 4 ram slots populated and using the Define R5, so worried that if i get a bigger cpu cooler like the D15 or U14S, that would limit my ram choices when I upgrade to say the upcoming GSkill Trident Neo. Or should I just go with the U12A since supposed to not affect the first slot.

Thanks!


----------



## herericc

I have a D15 and I just mounted the front fan a little higher to clear my ram.


----------



## KWSW

herericc said:


> I have a D15 and I just mounted the front fan a little higher to clear my ram.


okies thanks! am currently looking for a good air cooling for my 3800X


----------



## Mech0z

Is this board safe to buy for Ryzen 3000 with the latest 7201 bios? Its only 999DKK 

For reference 
X570-A One of the Cheapest X570 is 1450DKK
Gigabyte X570 Elite is 1900DKK
Crosshair VII is 2000+


----------



## Fanu

Mech0z said:


> Is this board safe to buy for Ryzen 3000 with the latest 7201 bios? Its only 999DKK
> 
> For reference
> X570-A One of the Cheapest X570 is 1450DKK
> Gigabyte X570 Elite is 1900DKK
> Crosshair VII is 2000+


not yet, we have to wait for newer BIOS releases
maybe go with Crosshair VI Extreme if it has similar price? there seem to be less issues with Extreme compared to Hero boards


----------



## Mech0z

Fanu said:


> not yet, we have to wait for newer BIOS releases
> maybe go with Crosshair VI Extreme if it has similar price? there seem to be less issues with Extreme compared to Hero boards


Prices are not exactly close  2100DKK vs 999DKK  then I just considering still getting the MSI 570-A getting a 3600 and then getting a 4xxx next year. But it might be a waste if this board is better (Except pcie 4.0)

Also is the problems only with the 3900x or also with single chiplet cpus?


----------



## MacClipper

Relief is here... 



https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?112279


GL


----------



## KWSW

lol was about to post the link to the new bios too... yay like finally


----------



## Mech0z

MacClipper said:


> Relief is here...
> 
> 
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?112279
> 
> 
> GL


combo pi updated to AGESA 1003AB is that the only changelog?


----------



## MegamanAT

herericc said:


> I have a D15 and I just mounted the front fan a little higher to clear my ram.


I did the same with my D15.


----------



## MegamanAT

Mech0z said:


> combo pi updated to AGESA 1003AB is that the only changelog?


thx, already flashed it. running fine, no issues. but the cas timing bug ist still there. fixed at 16. chaning to 15 (dcop or manually) has no effect.


----------



## nesham

To have odd values for CAS you must disable Geardown in BIOS.

Sent fra min SM-G965F via Tapatalk


----------



## yswai1986

Anyone tried latest bios flashing upgrading from 7002?


----------



## Ryoz

MegamanAT said:


> thx, already flashed it. running fine, no issues. but the cas timing bug ist still there. fixed at 16. chaning to 15 (dcop or manually) has no effect.


how about C5?


----------



## allavatar2

7302 bios has not AMD cas settings
for example BGS and BGS alt settings


----------



## bentez

Hoping 7302 fixes my C5 cold boot bug. seems like just yesterday people in this thread were certain that ASUS had abandoned development of C6H altogether..

Eager to hear peoples impressions of the nw file, c'mon people get flashing so people like me stuck at work can dream a little!


----------



## Dbsjej56464

allavatar2 said:


> 7302 bios has not AMD cas settings
> for example BGS and BGS alt settings



Yeah AMD CBS has been completely gutted


----------



## Mech0z

Sideways2k said:


> Yeah AMD CBS has been completely gutted


Is that an important feature?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Mech0z said:


> Is that an important feature?



Yes, now we cant change BGS, P-states and loads of other settings like memory interleaving size


----------



## sandman1330

MacClipper said:


> Relief is here...
> 
> 
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?112279
> 
> 
> GL


I don’t have access to my computer to try, has anyone checked to see if it fixes 07 post code? From the ROG forums it doesn’t sound like it does but so far nobody has solidly said yes or no


----------



## shpeki

herericc said:


> I have a D15 and I just mounted the front fan a little higher to clear my ram.




I did the same thing.


----------



## Ryoz

sandman1330 said:


> I don’t have access to my computer to try, has anyone checked to see if it fixes 07 post code? From the ROG forums it doesn’t sound like it does but so far nobody has solidly said yes or no


from shamino about the 07 error



> managed to replicate the 07 and have somewhat a resolution, need a bit of time to test and will update a test version for you when finished testing.


https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?112279-X370-X470-AGESA-1003AB-Bioses/page4#post778313


----------



## Atlan1980

Sehr gut. Schön daß sie es nach 2Wochen Mal merken 

Gesendet von meinem STF-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sandman1330

Ryoz said:


> from shamino about the 07 error
> 
> "managed to replicate the 07 and have somewhat a resolution, need a bit of time to test and will update a test version for you when finished testing."
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?112279-X370-X470-AGESA-1003AB-Bioses/page4#post778313


Thx, I just saw that too. Also from that forum, it appears this latest BIOS does not correct the 07 post code.

"somewhat of a resolution" doesn't give me a warm and fuzzy...


----------



## finalheaven

Sideways2k said:


> Yeah AMD CBS has been completely gutted


Can't overclock via P-States at all now?


----------



## residentour

There is almost none of the AMD CBS settings there but if I load my previous bios profile it can affect saved p-states of the profile. Interesting, the settings are effective but not accessible.


----------



## finalheaven

Seems like many people on the Asus forum are confirming that this AGESA from AMD was bugged from the beginning. I guess we should wait for AMD's release (supposed to be end of this month) and probably another week or two for Asus to create another bios.


----------



## dagget3450

The newest bios posted seems to have cured my C5 cold boot bug, this is the only thing i have had time to test so far. 7302 from the above link for my CH6


----------



## Takla

residentour said:


> There is almost none of the AMD CBS settings there but if I load my previous bios profile it can affect saved p-states of the profile. Interesting, the settings are effective but not accessible.


This is why the AMD CBS settings were hidden in the bios 

The settings described in the post would allow you to bypass FIT limits. It raised the VID value to 1.9v which can totally kill your cpu.


----------



## hgelehl

..


----------



## Dbsjej56464

finalheaven said:


> Can't overclock via P-States at all now?



Nope the options are gone. This board is now basically a STRIX-F X470 with all the settings removed.


We gain that auto oc, but it does nothing. Would rather have my AMD CBS back


----------



## MegamanAT

nesham said:


> To have odd values for CAS you must disable Geardown in BIOS.
> 
> Sent fra min SM-G965F via Tapatalk


thx! disabled it and it's running now with 15-16-16-16


----------



## zyplex

Got my 3700X, safest BIOS should ne 7201 as it seems after reading the last 100 posts. Correct?


----------



## Dr. Vodka

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?112279-X370-X470-AGESA-1003AB-Bioses


The AMD CBS menu in 7302 (AGESA 1.0.0.3AB) has been replaced with a watered down version that only has 5 or 6 options. Because of that, pstate OC is gone, so my 1700 can't be overclocked on all cores as I please. I could just raise the CPU multiplier in the main page, but still. 

Despite that, and even if I had a CPU that is overclocked through PBO (2xxx/3xxx), nerfing the CBS menu and its many options make this board a mid range one at best, not a crosshair. F*** that.

Back to 7201 for me, until the day I upgrade to a 3xxx series CPU or the CBS menu is back in its full form in a future AGESA version when AMD gets their **** together.


----------



## jamesmca

Dr. Vodka said:


> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?112279-X370-X470-AGESA-1003AB-Bioses
> 
> 
> The AMD CBS menu in 7302 (AGESA 1.0.0.3AB) has been replaced with a watered down version that only has 5 or 6 options. Because of that, pstate OC is gone, so my 1700 can't be overclocked on all cores as I please. I could just raise the CPU multiplier in the main page, but still.
> 
> Despite that, and even if I had a CPU that is overclocked through PBO (2xxx/3xxx), nerfing the CBS menu and its many options make this board a mid range one at best, not a crosshair. F*** that.
> 
> Back to 7201 for me, until the day I upgrade to a 3xxx series CPU or the CBS menu is back in its full form in a future AGESA version when AMD gets their **** together.


This is just a test bios, not even officially released, I would expect issues and things missing as they are trying to find what the issue is.


----------



## Ironcobra

jamesmca said:


> This is just a test bios, not even officially released, I would expect issues and things missing as they are trying to find what the issue is.


Id stay far away from this bios im idling at 76c with it tried flashing it multiple times all methods.


----------



## CubanB

KWSW said:


> Anyone using Noctua CPU Coolers on this board with the first ram slot populated? Currently have all 4 ram slots populated and using the Define R5, so worried that if i get a bigger cpu cooler like the D15 or U14S, that would limit my ram choices when I upgrade to say the upcoming GSkill Trident Neo. Or should I just go with the U12A since supposed to not affect the first slot.
> 
> Thanks!


Moving the RAM up is one option (with the D15). The D15S has added cutouts of the heatsink to improve RAM compatibility.

https://assets.umart.com.au/dbs/images/pic/34101.jpg

I went with the D15S so that I won't have to worry about the RAM/PCIe compatibilty problem for a long time into the future. But I haven't built the system yet, waiting for all of this BIOS issues to sorts themselves out. I also want to run 4 sticks. The Crosshair Hero VI is a good board for that (T topology) and the RAM speeds with Micron E die for example have been great when using this board. That was with 1000 or 2000 series CPU. With 3000 series it's even better.. due to the improved IMC.


----------



## CubanB

bentez said:


> Hoping 7302 fixes my C5 cold boot bug. seems like just yesterday people in this thread were certain that ASUS had abandoned development of C6H altogether..
> 
> Eager to hear peoples impressions of the nw file, c'mon people get flashing so people like me stuck at work can dream a little!


The BIOS problems (from AMD, and each board maker themselves) is bad enough without unnecessary fear mongering.

The BIOS problems should be resolved eventually, it's likely that it will just take some time. Until AMD gives the board makers a good AGESA, you can't really blame the board makers. Once they receive it, the board makers will adapt it to each of their boards, some will be released earlier than others.. but eventually.. they all should be ironed out. Even if the first one has a new bug.. a following BIOS update should fix it eventually.

It's been funny because I've seen a lot of comments like.. "whoever gets the BIOS right first I will buy their board".. but I've literally seen complaints about every single board maker and even AMD themselves. It's a ****show. Some specific boards get lucky and are working ok, but in general.. I don't expect the majority of boards to be 100% until August, and maybe even as late as October. It's just the downside to being an early adopter or buying at launch (plus AMD has dropped the ball a little bit with a rushed release because of the stupid 7th of the 7th thing for 7nm).


----------



## MegamanAT

Ironcobra said:


> Id stay far away from this bios im idling at 76c with it tried flashing it multiple times all methods.


same temps as before with 3900x


----------



## jamesmca

MegamanAT said:


> same temps as before with 3900x


Same temps here on my 2700x.


----------



## chroniclard

Same temps for me with 2700X (though bloody hot in the UK today so a little higher). Mouse also working for me again in the bios.


----------



## Axilya

...Does it mean I can change the PBO boost to something else than 200mhz?


----------



## BoMbY

Can someone confirm the actual PCIe x16 speed with the new BIOS? It's possible it is stuck to PCIe 2.0, no matter what the software reads.


----------



## Tyrluk

Hi all, I have been having a weird problem with the most recent ASUS C6H BIOS releases and have been troubleshooting/searching but am just not finding anything. Wondering if anyone else has had this issue with the most recent updates since 7003.

Currently running C6H BIOS 7003 and everything works great.
I flash any BIOS after that -- 7106, 7201, or 7302 -- and my primary SATA6G_1 SSD disappears from BIOS (Samsung 850 PRO 1TB). I see my SATA SSDs on ports 2 and 3 -- but port 1 is empty.
I've gone through each BIOS individually and ended up doing BIOS flashback to 7003 each time. SATA SSD shows up perfectly again on 7003.

Each BIOS update I've done clear CMOS, reset to defaults, etc. For some strange reason the SATA6G_1 SSD just disappears. I'm even doing all this at defaults with no overclocking throughout the updates/tests.

I thought it might just be an issue with 7106 but it's occurred in the two updates since then, 7201 and 7302.

Anyone seen or heard of this?


----------



## mvmiller12

Tyrluk said:


> Hi all, I have been having a weird problem with the most recent ASUS C6H BIOS releases and have been troubleshooting/searching but am just not finding anything. Wondering if anyone else has had this issue with the most recent updates since 7003.
> 
> Currently running C6H BIOS 7003 and everything works great.
> I flash any BIOS after that -- 7106, 7201, or 7302 -- and my primary SATA6G_1 SSD disappears from BIOS (Samsung 850 PRO 1TB). I see my SATA SSDs on ports 2 and 3 -- but port 1 is empty.
> I've gone through each BIOS individually and ended up doing BIOS flashback to 7003 each time. SATA SSD shows up perfectly again on 7003.
> 
> Each BIOS update I've done clear CMOS, reset to defaults, etc. For some strange reason the SATA6G_1 SSD just disappears. I'm even doing all this at defaults with no overclocking throughout the updates/tests.
> 
> I thought it might just be an issue with 7106 but it's occurred in the two updates since then, 7201 and 7302.
> 
> Anyone seen or heard of this?


Haven't heard of this specific issue, but I would recommend swapping that drive's port with one of the working drive's ports. This will tell you if the new BIOS is introducing an incompatibility with the drive --or-- if it is disabling that SATA port for some reason. 

If it is disabling the SATA port, a workaround would be to move that drive cable to a different, working port. Depending on the specific port affected, it * could * be caused by the BIOS re-assigning the PCIe lane mappings.


----------



## sideeffect

Axilya said:


> ...Does it mean I can change the PBO boost to something else than 200mhz?


It adds additional mhz to the maximum boost that the Ryzen 3000 series can achieve. For example 3700x has 4400 boost but with 200mhz boost clock overide it now has 4600 maximum boost. The new value can be seen in Ryzen master next to CCX0/CCX1.


----------



## Axilya

sideeffect said:


> It adds additional mhz to the maximum boost that the Ryzen 3000 series can achieve. For example 3700x has 4400 boost but with 200mhz boost clock overide it now has 4600 maximum boost. The new value can be seen in Ryzen master next to CCX0/CCX1.


Yes, but is there a way to override it and make boost clock override more than 200mhz?


----------



## garagebattle

I was stuck with code 07 on my C6H for a while on 7201. LN2 jumper moves, a few tries - eventually got stable boot and set voltage - no issues. That was with a 3600 I bought locally. I was able to do some gaming and benchmarks.

My 3700x from Newegg will only let me get into bios occasionally and even then its not stable in bios. 

Gave up - RMA'd the board. **** Asus fix your ****.


----------



## Ironcobra

BoMbY said:


> Can someone confirm the actual PCIe x16 speed with the new BIOS? It's possible it is stuck to PCIe 2.0, no matter what the software reads.


Mine is running x16 3.0, I had the temp bug pop up after flashing to 7302 was idling at 75-80c flashed back to 7201 still same idles re flashed back to 7302 -7201-7302 and now the bug is gone idling the best Ive seen since I got my 3600 30-35 on h115i. If anyone feels like trying re flashing a few times too see if they get this to disappear it might work for you.

Really liking the new bios so far after dealing with that bug, AC Odyssey temps went from 70c during gameplay to 45-50c. Seems like the temps are alot more stable under load. Voltage is a little higher around 1.375-1.4 but I trust AMD saying this is normal and up to 1.5 is perfectly in spec.


----------



## pipould

Plugged a 3600 while waiting for 3900X, working fairly good, RAM @ 3600 18-19-19-19, Micron E Die dual rank 32GB

PBO +200 Mhz, effective max clock 4260Mhz. Cinebench inline with reviews


----------



## Targonis

Tyrluk said:


> Hi all, I have been having a weird problem with the most recent ASUS C6H BIOS releases and have been troubleshooting/searching but am just not finding anything. Wondering if anyone else has had this issue with the most recent updates since 7003.
> 
> Currently running C6H BIOS 7003 and everything works great.
> I flash any BIOS after that -- 7106, 7201, or 7302 -- and my primary SATA6G_1 SSD disappears from BIOS (Samsung 850 PRO 1TB). I see my SATA SSDs on ports 2 and 3 -- but port 1 is empty.
> I've gone through each BIOS individually and ended up doing BIOS flashback to 7003 each time. SATA SSD shows up perfectly again on 7003.
> 
> Each BIOS update I've done clear CMOS, reset to defaults, etc. For some strange reason the SATA6G_1 SSD just disappears. I'm even doing all this at defaults with no overclocking throughout the updates/tests.
> 
> I thought it might just be an issue with 7106 but it's occurred in the two updates since then, 7201 and 7302.
> 
> Anyone seen or heard of this?


There is a 7302? I'm not seeing it for the Crosshair VI Hero...


----------



## datspike

Axilya said:


> Yes, but is there a way to override it and make boost clock override more than 200mhz?


I've already tried that on previous bios via hex editing the amd cbs menu - the boost disables itself and that's all


----------



## Tyrluk

Targonis said:


> There is a 7302? I'm not seeing it for the Crosshair VI Hero...


Yep, just posted today on the ASUS forums -- X370 X470 AGESA 1003AB BIOSES @ https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?112279-X370-X470-AGESA-1003AB-Bioses


----------



## KWSW

CubanB said:


> Moving the RAM up is one option (with the D15). The D15S has added cutouts of the heatsink to improve RAM compatibility.
> 
> https://assets.umart.com.au/dbs/images/pic/34101.jpg
> 
> I went with the D15S so that I won't have to worry about the RAM/PCIe compatibilty problem for a long time into the future. But I haven't built the system yet, waiting for all of this BIOS issues to sorts themselves out. I also want to run 4 sticks. The Crosshair Hero VI is a good board for that (T topology) and the RAM speeds with Micron E die for example have been great when using this board. That was with 1000 or 2000 series CPU. With 3000 series it's even better.. due to the improved IMC.


Thanks for the info on the D15S. I read at the website that a 2nd 120mm fan can be added to the front:



> Using the supplied extra fan clips, the NH-D15S can be upgraded with either a second round-frame 140mm fan with 120mm mounting holes (such as the NF-A15) for maximum performance or a common 120mm fan (such as the NF-F12) for improving performance while maintaining compatibility with RAM modules of up to 45mm height.


Would I be able to move up the fan for extra clearance like the D15? Looking at getting the Trident Z Neo and those have high heatsinks that look like they wouldn't fit the 45mm height clearance.


----------



## VMEGAEXV

hello anyone else notice that 7302 bios has no memory speed report in windows under task manager ? (Corsair 6 hero )


----------



## MacClipper

C6E - BIOS 7106 was unusable with my setup cos of persistent C5 debug code, now 7302 seems better, no more C5 errors.


7302 has the known AB 'feature' of power cycling during all reboots. Still, seems improving bit by bit.


----------



## yswai1986

Ironcobra said:


> Mine is running x16 3.0, I had the temp bug pop up after flashing to 7302 was idling at 75-80c flashed back to 7201 still same idles re flashed back to 7302 -7201-7302 and now the bug is gone idling the best Ive seen since I got my 3600 30-35 on h115i. If anyone feels like trying re flashing a few times too see if they get this to disappear it might work for you.
> 
> Really liking the new bios so far after dealing with that bug, AC Odyssey temps went from 70c during gameplay to 45-50c. Seems like the temps are alot more stable under load. Voltage is a little higher around 1.375-1.4 but I trust AMD saying this is normal and up to 1.5 is perfectly in spec.


How's the cinebench score compared to 7201? Any performance drop using 7302?


----------



## Mech0z

What settings in the bios is it I should enable for 3600, without touching anything it only hits 3950Mhz doing cinebench while ryzen master says the cpu is 66c hot. PBO And autoOC?



MacClipper said:


> C6E - BIOS 7106 was unusable with my setup cos of persistent C5 debug code, now 7302 seems better, no more C5 errors.
> 
> 
> 7302 has the known AB 'feature' of power cycling during all reboots. Still, seems improving bit by bit.


Is the power cycling the reason it takes long to boot the machine before post is shown?


----------



## vividshock

I upgraded from a 1700 to a 3600 due to the fact I needed the IPC for the old games I play. PBO is cpu right? Is that why I'm able to use it now were as my 1700 does not have the feature? Also how stable is the bios right now because I'm using 7201.


----------



## BoMbY

Ironcobra said:


> Mine is running x16 3.0


How did you measure this? Someone on a German forum wrote all the monitoring tools are showing 3.0, but with the 3dMark PCIe feature test (as one example) he is only getting 2.0 speed.


----------



## pipould

DracoNB said:


> I don't have any installed, can't get it to boot to install windows
> 
> I'm using these: Ballistix Sport LT 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model BLS2K16G4D32AESC


well, I have these as-well, it was plug and play with a Ryzen 3600 and a C6H... Now they run 3600Mhz @ 18-19-19-19, I'll tweak once bios is stable


----------



## MegamanAT

yswai1986 said:


> How's the cinebench score compared to 7201? Any performance drop using 7302?


no


----------



## Ryoz

test bios for 07 error

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?112279-X370-X470-AGESA-1003AB-Bioses/page8#post778490


----------



## deags

Wow ASUS is back to trialing BIOSes on paying customers again.
Maybe if they focused on that instead of coming up with bogus marketing material for their boards everyone would be better off?


----------



## Fantomasas

deags said:


> Wow ASUS is back to trialing BIOSes on paying customers again.
> Maybe if they focused on that instead of coming up with bogus marketing material for their boards everyone would be better off?
> 
> https://youtu.be/zGHheXBMATQ



Don't test it if you dont' want. What is the downside of allowing users to test and report problems back to Asus?


----------



## Daniel Haynes

yswai1986 said:


> How's the cinebench score compared to 7201? Any performance drop using 7302?


My R15 Score went up 25 points, and R20 went up 32 points. but that very well could be down to newer chipset drivers i also installed just now. All seems good.. but its not throttling down at idle anywhere near as much as 7202 for me, so idle temps have been hotter and voltage higher - I don't really care though as they still perfectly fine.

I only updated as for the first time last night i powered down system and got the C5 error i hear so much on this forum... as i had already downloaded the bios i flashed it straight away to 7302 as soon as i got back into bios with a clear cmos. replaced the same memeory and voltage settings and like and been good since.


----------



## alexp999

If you see the thread on reddit by AMD Robert, the workaround for high temp/voltage idle at the moment is to use Windows Balanced Power Plan with minimum CPU state on 85%.

Worked for me.

I really appreciate the new BIOS from ASUS, they've given us BIOS with the latest AGESA they have from AMD, with fixes to things like C5, and have already got a test BIOS for 07 too.

I was having to use 2400 MHz memory speed, due to C5 issue on the previous BIOS. The boosting issue is AMDs problem on 1.0.0.3, not ASUS.


----------



## Daniel Haynes

alexp999 said:


> If you see the thread on reddit by AMD Robert, the workaround for high temp/voltage idle at the moment is to use Windows Balanced Power Plan with minimum CPU state on 85%.
> 
> Worked for me.
> 
> I really appreciate the new BIOS from ASUS, they've given us BIOS with the latest AGESA they have from AMD, with fixes to things like C5, and have already got a test BIOS for 07 too.
> 
> I was having to use 2400 MHz memory speed, due to C5 issue on the previous BIOS. The boosting issue is AMDs problem on 1.0.0.3, not ASUS.



Thanks balanced 85% also drops mine straight down to 0.9V and 35oC.

ill just pop it into this power plan when im not using it (i leave my pc on 24/7)


----------



## pipould

Fantomasas said:


> Don't test it if you dont' want. What is the downside of allowing users to test and report problems back to Asus?


+1. guys complain that Asus deliver no bios,while other deliver **** bios as-well (lol msi no raid).... Then guys complain about getting freshly backed bios.

Obviously, they reproduced the issue, fixed it, tested. Now they give it away to see if it solves people having the same issue. 

Note. SAME issue REPORTED. Maybe the cause isn't same. It's just that there it's the dev who likely tested, and it didn't pass QA yet (if any lol).


----------



## dev1ance

Hmm, new beta BIOs finally lets me boot pass DDR4-3400 with GearDownMode disabled and latency was shaved off to 66.7ns @ DDR4-3666 (errors galore above 100% so perhaps my RAM just can't do that speed even with 1.46v) from 68.3ns @ DDR4-3666 (pretty insignificant it seems) with GDM+PowerDownMode enabled. Problem is, boost won't go beyond 4.4GHz anymore and mostly hovers around 4.3 and sometimes boosting to 4.35. Played with PBO and scalar options but I still hovered mostly around that range. My CPU-Z score for example in MT hovered around 5550-5570 with new BIOs, old BIOs hovered around 5620-5650. Easily reproducible so I just stuck with 7106.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

I've gone back to 6201. The new bios are so lacking it is not worth the new AGESA and loosing all them settings. 

I hope when the bios are official it has all the settings back. Losing those settings puts it on par with the midrange boards.


Also, memory latency went up by 4ns too. Trash bios


----------



## mvmiller12

Just a quick read over at the ROG forums is showing 2 people that were having the code 07 boot errors on Crosshair VI Hero and Hero WiFi reporting those errors resolved with that new Beta BIOS they just posted 2 hours ago. 

Reportedly the system cycles itself a few times from cold boot (as if it's memory training) and then boots normally. If this is well and truly fixed along with the C5 errors being resolved in 7302, then we are most of the way there!

*Dropbox to raw CAP files with test error 07 fix:* Crosshair VI Hero WiFi and Crosshair VI Hero


----------



## pipould

Sideways2k said:


> I've gone back to 6201. The new bios are so lacking it is not worth the new AGESA and loosing all them settings.
> 
> I hope when the bios are official it has all the settings back. Losing those settings puts it on par with the midrange boards.
> 
> 
> Also, memory latency went up by 4ns too. Trash bios


What cpu ?


----------



## hgelehl

mvmiller12 said:


> Just a quick read over at the ROG forums is showing 2 people that were having the code 07 boot errors on Crosshair VI Hero and Hero WiFi reporting those errors resolved with that new Beta BIOS they just posted 2 hours ago.
> 
> Reportedly the system cycles itself a few times from cold boot (as if it's memory training) and then boots normally. If this is well and truly fixed along with the C5 errors being resolved in 7302, then we are most of the way there!
> 
> *Dropbox to raw CAP files with test error 07 fix:* Crosshair VI Hero WiFi and Crosshair VI Hero


ARE U F*ing kidding me

I literally packed everything in box for return yesterday LITERALLY

Not sure if I want to try it and use it even if it works

my motherboard return deadline is today

should I keep crosshair vi hero wifi if it works or return it for X570 even if it works?

what do you guys think?

it's cheaper than cheapest X570 + has better feature sets/basically same vrm as mid tier x570 + am3 cooler compatibility which I need for my cryorig aio (thanks cryorig for going bankrupt or something on north america region. no where to find am4 bracket)


----------



## Dbsjej56464

pipould said:


> What cpu ?



My 2700X & my dads 3700X


The settings going AWOL on both cpus. 



I would just honestly wait for the official bios. I haven't seen the 07 issue on my dads setup.


----------



## pipould

Sideways2k said:


> My 2700X & my dads 3700X
> 
> 
> The settings going AWOL on both cpus.
> 
> 
> 
> I would just honestly wait for the official bios. I haven't seen the 07 issue on my dads setup.


So basically on the 2700 bios update is near useless and on the 3700X it's going to provide improvements over previous.


----------



## pipould

hgelehl said:


> ARE U F*ing kidding me
> 
> I literally packed everything in box for return yesterday LITERALLY
> 
> Not sure if I want to try it and use it even if it works
> 
> my motherboard return deadline is today
> 
> should I keep crosshair vi hero wifi if it works or return it for X570 even if it works?
> 
> what do you guys think?
> 
> it's cheaper than cheapest X570 + has better feature sets/basically same vrm as mid tier x570 + am3 cooler compatibility which I need for my cryorig aio (thanks cryorig for going bankrupt or something on north america region. no where to find am4 bracket)


Many people told you to wait... 

I personally had no severe issue on setting up a 3600... Less issues than a 2600 on a C6H... It's a great board, unless THIS specific board is ****ed up for XYZ reason


----------



## jamesmca

mvmiller12 said:


> Just a quick read over at the ROG forums is showing 2 people that were having the code 07 boot errors on Crosshair VI Hero and Hero WiFi reporting those errors resolved with that new Beta BIOS they just posted 2 hours ago.
> 
> Reportedly the system cycles itself a few times from cold boot (as if it's memory training) and then boots normally. If this is well and truly fixed along with the C5 errors being resolved in 7302, then we are most of the way there!
> 
> *Dropbox to raw CAP files with test error 07 fix:* Crosshair VI Hero WiFi and Crosshair VI Hero


Just saw this over, there. Im going to try it out. bios version 0001 lol!

Edit/Update. I am really good at swapping out this noctua cooler now! I swapped in the 3900x and then did a bios flashback to v0001, and ive booted for the first time ever with this mobo and cpu combo! I would suspect an official bios soon to come!


----------



## Dbsjej56464

pipould said:


> So basically on the 2700 bios update is near useless and on the 3700X it's going to provide improvements over previous.



Pretty much. But even on the 3700x the bios limits the ram tweaking of previous bios due to the AMD CBS settings being pruned.


----------



## hgelehl

I tried new bios and IT DID FIX THE 07 ERROR

Now I don't know *** I should do

I only have few hours to decide whether to return this or not

It took them less than 24 hours to fix bios 07 error issue. Wish they did it much earlier instead of waiting almost 1 month


----------



## Cloudpost

I tried updating my bios from 2017 when I got my 1600 and bricked my board. RMA is on the way. When I get it, what is the best bios to oc the 1600?


----------



## jamesmca

Cloudpost said:


> I tried updating my bios from 2017 when I got my 1600 and bricked my board. RMA is on the way. When I get it, what is the best bios to oc the 1600?


How do you brick aboard with bios flashback??


----------



## hgelehl

so with new bios, I manage to boot/install windows 

there is some erratiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii behavior with keyboard and mouse with usb c port

it seems to work fine wconnecte d directllllllllllllllllllll y but if I uuse usb passthrough with monitor to usb c port on mobo

it works strangely.

any 1 with same issue?

is this somethinggggggggggggggggght that motherboard driver can fix? s

sometime it stops working n sometimes it output muiltiple of same character even when i type once

--

looks like it's working fine now
probably it was driver issue and got installed automatically


----------



## jamesmca

hgelehl said:


> so with new bios, I manage to boot/install windows
> 
> there is some erratiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii behavior with keyboard and mouse with usb c port
> 
> it seems to work fine wconnecte d directllllllllllllllllllll y but if I uuse usb passthrough with monitor to usb c port on mobo
> 
> it works strangely.
> 
> any 1 with same issue?
> 
> is this somethinggggggggggggggggght that motherboard driver can fix? s
> 
> sometime it stops working n sometimes it output muiltiple of same character even when i type once
> 
> --
> 
> looks like it's working fine now
> probably it was driver issue and got installed automatically



yeah I had a few drivers update once I booted up with this new bios and cpu, but so far everything seems normal. including the high voltage everyone is worried about, and warm temps. So happy I can finaly use this thing! Now for a weekend of tweaking!


----------



## hgelehl

wish I had few more days for return window

want to fully test and return if it's unstable but I have only few hours for return window

:/ 

kinda half half on keeping or returning it


----------



## jamesmca

hgelehl said:


> wish I had few more days for return window
> 
> want to fully test and return if it's unstable
> 
> :/
> 
> kinda half half on keeping or returning it


Its a good board, and asus is working on the bios's. Granted not as fast as many on this forum want, but this board is 3 gens old now, and not their top priority. If you are patient, the bugs will be worked out. If you need it working now, then return it. Just beware, looks like 570's still have many bugs too. Early adopter growing pains is all.


----------



## MegamanAT

jamesmca said:


> Its a good board, and asus is working on the bios's. Granted not as fast as many on this forum want, but this board is 3 gens old now, and not their top priority. If you are patient, the bugs will be worked out. If you need it working now, then return it. Just beware, looks like 570's still have many bugs too. Early adopter growing pains is all.


I really can't say a bad word about this board. Using it with a 3900x since release without any issues. Fast and stable. With 7106, 7201 and 7302.


----------



## sandman1330

mvmiller12 said:


> Just a quick read over at the ROG forums is showing 2 people that were having the code 07 boot errors on Crosshair VI Hero and Hero WiFi reporting those errors resolved with that new Beta BIOS they just posted 2 hours ago.
> 
> Reportedly the system cycles itself a few times from cold boot (as if it's memory training) and then boots normally. If this is well and truly fixed along with the C5 errors being resolved in 7302, then we are most of the way there!
> 
> *Dropbox to raw CAP files with test error 07 fix:* Crosshair VI Hero WiFi and Crosshair VI Hero


This new BIOS appears to have resolved the issue for me as well. I was about to start the RMA process, but now I'm happy to wait a bit.

As long as it boots and runs stable, I'm happy to wait for the BIOS to mature to deal with the smaller issues.


----------



## hgelehl

..


----------



## TwoBeers

Just to share my experience: updated via BIOS from 7201 to 7302, set my RAM settings (frequency, voltage, timings), booted up. Everything looks fine, temperatures are in normal range (up to 85°C, in these Sahara circumstances in Europe right now, up to 1.5V and 4.4GHz).
CB15, 20 benches in normal range.

Playing games for the last couple hours now.


----------



## hgelehl

..


----------



## mvmiller12

hgelehl said:


> ..


Dude, why do you keep erasing your comments??


----------



## Pandemixx

7302 is ridiculously better than 7201. Cold boots are gone, board actually now goes back to bios after failing memory issues. Quite a few quality of life improvements in there as well. This is the BIOS that should have been released day 1 if AMD would of had a quality version of AGESA ready.

3200 g-skill Samsung b-die was giving me problems at any frequency, it would boot, but it was not stable. Now I have 3200 sticks running at 3600 cas 14, no issues so far. I did have some issues using the Ryzen memory calculator timings, this bios just didn't like them for some reason. I'm guessing it's the TKE @ 1 setting for most fast profiles, but hard to say for sure. 

I just hit the XMP profile for 3200 then swapped it to 14-14-14-28-42-420-1T, BGS disabled, BGS Alt disabled, power down disabled, 53.3 ohm and everything else auto, @ 1.4v. SOC @ 1.0v LLC 3 & fabric @ 0.9v, 1800mhz. I'm sure I could get tighter timings, but at 3600mhz I'm happy as can be. Couldn't even come close to running that with either of my Ryzen 1st gen chips no matter what I did. I can always tell when my ram is janky, chrome tabs start crashing left and right. 

I did notice one thing, PLL 1.8v was randomly running at 2.3v on auto, I had to manually set that back to 1.8v

Honestly, I think this is the best bios I have used on this board since the day it was released and I went through pretty much all of them up until they started releasing them for zen+. If this keeps up I have literally no reason to try another bios. Well done Asus! I mean I'm sure there is issues, but none that are affecting me personally with a 3800x @ 4.325ghz @ 1.325v LLC 4 and a Samsung 960 evo. I thought this was going to be like the Ryzen 1 launch and I'd be fighting this things for months. Glad to see, at least in my case, that didn't happen.

Good luck gentlemen.


----------



## hgelehl

mvmiller12 said:


> Dude, why do you keep erasing your comments??


I previously wrote new bios with 07 error was stable but I found out it's unstable

I can boot with reset with new bios but I'm getting [8][] error or 04 error

now I kinda regret not returning it for refund


----------



## jamesmca

hgelehl said:


> I previously wrote new bios with 07 error was stable but I found out it's unstable
> 
> I can boot with reset with new bios but I'm getting [8][] error or 04 error
> 
> now I kinda regret not returning it for refund


I get that too, but a reset, or push of the white button it boots right back up. This is a beta bios after all. Or maybe even Alpha, at least someone figured it out and is nice enough to let us test with it.


----------



## hgelehl

jamesmca said:


> I get that too, but a reset, or push of the white button it boots right back up. This is a beta bios after all. Or maybe even Alpha, at least someone figured it out and is nice enough to let us test with it.


so you have same error?

when does it happen for you?


----------



## jamesmca

hgelehl said:


> so you have same error?
> 
> when does it happen for you?


Sometimes I get it after tweaking something in the bios, and it resets itself. but after I hit the reset button it comes back up no problem. I think once I got it shutting down and it wouldnt go all the way off. similar to the bugs reported by x570 users. 

I just tried to do it twice, and it didnt happen, so It seems random for me.


----------



## mvmiller12

hgelehl said:


> so you have same error?
> 
> when does it happen for you?


So, are you running it stock right now (excepting enabling DOCP/XMP RAM profiles), or trying to tweak it?

If you're trying to tweak it, I'd recommend avoiding it on this BIOS since it was released specifically to test a code 07 bug fix. Just run stock + DOCP/XMP until the official release. They haven't even given this particular beta a real version number yet...

Also, if you are not a member of the ROG forums, I highly recommend you join up over there and post your findings in the relevant thread. Shamino, the Asus rep, seems to be fairly active over there gathering data from people with an eye towards getting this stuff worked out. Remember that although Elmor used to hang out here with us, this is *NOT* Asus's support forum.

Relevant ROG forum thread.


Edit to add: If we want this fixed, we have to make sure the right people are getting the feedback on these test releases. Not reporting problems (and not reporting them in the _right place_) will not get these issues resolved.


----------



## jamesmca

mvmiller12 said:


> So, are you running it stock right now (excepting enabling DOCP/XMP RAM profiles), or trying to tweak it?
> 
> If you're trying to tweak it, I'd recommend avoiding it on this BIOS since it was released specifically to test a code 07 bug fix. Just run stock + DOCP/XMP until the official release. They haven't even given this particular beta a real version number yet...
> 
> Also, if you are not a member of the ROG forums, I highly recommend you join up over there and post your findings in the relevant thread. Shamino, the Asus rep, seems to be fairly active over there gathering data from people with an eye towards getting this stuff worked out. Remember that although Elmor used to hang out here with us, this is *NOT* Asus's support forum.
> 
> Relevant ROG forum thread.
> 
> 
> Edit to add: If we want this fixed, we have to make sure the right people are getting the feedback on these test releases. Not reporting problems (and not reporting them in the _right place_) will not get these issues resolved.


I have tried so many times to sign up and log in over there. I dont know what it is, but it never lets me log in, so im a lurker there, and saw his post early this morning. Im not tweaking it much, just llc and pbo and the docp standard settings. I saw someone post over there that they posted his bios here, maybe that was you? saying several of us here have it fixed, thanks!


----------



## hgelehl

getting [8][] error everytime I power off/restart/hibernate and can't boot afterward
can boot only after clearing cmos

sometimes stuck at bios screen with [A][0]

can't use sleep function. it'll power on right away


----------



## mvmiller12

jamesmca said:


> I have tried so many times to sign up and log in over there. I dont know what it is, but it never lets me log in, so im a lurker there, and saw his post early this morning. Im not tweaking it much, just llc and pbo and the docp standard settings. I saw someone post over there that they posted his bios here, maybe that was you? saying several of us here have it fixed, thanks!


That _was_ me 

I'm trying to post the occasional summary of test results I see here over there, since no one from here seems to be posting stuff over there as near as I can figure. I'm personally not having these 07 or c5 issues with my VI Hero - I tested a 3600X that my cousin purchased for his newest build on it running BIOS 7106 and it worked fine. I do, however, plan to get a 3900X for myself whenever they come back in stock within the next month. Although I would be running it on the VI Extreme (and there are few reported boot issues with these chips and the Extreme), it is in everyone's best interests that Asus and AMD get these bugs worked out.

An interesting problem I have having with my Extreme that I did NOT have with my Hero is this: I can't run my 3600 RAM (Corsair Vengeance Pro CL18-22-22-22) at 3600 on it. No matter what timings/other RAM settings I change, it is super unstable at 3600. The DOCP/XMP profile for it worked perfectly fine with no changes needed on the Hero. Right now I have it running fine at 3200.


----------



## WinnieBlue

mvmiller12 said:


> So, are you running it stock right now (excepting enabling DOCP/XMP RAM profiles), or trying to tweak it?
> 
> If you're trying to tweak it, I'd recommend avoiding it on this BIOS since it was released specifically to test a code 07 bug fix. Just run stock + DOCP/XMP until the official release. They haven't even given this particular beta a real version number yet...
> 
> Also, if you are not a member of the ROG forums, I highly recommend you join up over there and post your findings in the relevant thread. Shamino, the Asus rep, seems to be fairly active over there gathering data from people with an eye towards getting this stuff worked out. Remember that although Elmor used to hang out here with us, this is *NOT* Asus's support forum.
> 
> Relevant ROG forum thread.
> 
> 
> Edit to add: If we want this fixed, we have to make sure the right people are getting the feedback on these test releases. Not reporting problems (and not reporting them in the _right place_) will not get these issues resolved.


I tried the BIOS that Shamino uploaded to fix the 07 error and low and behold IT WORKS. It only did one or two cycles to do the memory training and then reported a new CPU had been installed. Fan and water pump control worked great. No mouse or keyboard bugs.

Once booted and confirming that the chip is worked, I went back to the BIOS and applied a 0.1V undervolt, as the CPU was running at 1.4V-1.5V which felt pretty uncomfortable. It is stable with the undervolt.
I then applied the D.O.C.P profile to my memory. I am running 4 x 8GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 16-18-18-36 (Version 5.39) (Hynix H-Die). The D.O.C.P applied but did not boot. I then applied 1.4V to the memory and it booted. CPU-Z does not report the timing or speed of the RAM at this stage, but Windows and CPU-Z recognise there is 32GB of memory installed.

This is so much better than the previous BIOS which had me stuck at 07 constantly. 

I do not have an account on the ROG forum, can you add my voice to the confirmed working (at this stage) to Shamino?

Thanks. Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## Alpi

Hi !
Flashed to the new beta bios and it's perfect !  However I didn't have any little problem with earlier versions even just that soul-killer C5 issue. Now it seems the 7301 bios solve this, at least I haven't seen any C5 since I flashed it. Thank You Asus, made this board perfect again !


----------



## Joakim Agren

I am considering buying this board for a Ryzen 3600 build. Is this a good choice when the budget for a mobbo is max $150? I think I get a lot more for my money when going with this X370 board rather then a B450/X470 board in the same price bracket? Or am I missing something? Perhaps there is a deal going on somewhere that I am missing out on when it comes to 4 series boards? The board I choose must have the flashback function since I do not have a previous Ryzen CPU to use for BIOS upgrade.

Anyway I am mostly concerned about 3 things. I read somewhere in a Reddit thread that you lose memory OC settings every time you have turned off your computer and then boot again. Is this true?

Also since reading this on Asus website:

" ASUS strongly recommends installing AMD chipset driver 18.50.16 or later before updating BIOS." How am I supposed to do that when not having a CPU or Windows install to do that? Will I get into problems if I do the Flashback BIOS thing update without installing those drivers?

Will I have issues if I go straight for the latest BIOS or do I have to go trough all BIOS versions from the very beginning to get to the latest one? How do I find out what BIOS version is on the mobbo from the factory? Is it just the original one from March 2017?

Why do you have to use the BIOSRenamer to rename the BIOS file? Can I just not do that manually? Seems like an easy copy and paste operation... And why do ASUS not just have the BIOS file with the correct file name from the very beginning?

Why has the DRAM QVL for AMD Ryzen™ Processors list not been updated for this board since 2017-08-16? Do this mean I will have issue with newer RAM sticks? I heard the X370 is extremely sensitive with what RAM works and what RAM does not...


----------



## LicSqualo

Joakim Agren said:


> I am considering buying this board for a Ryzen 3600 build. Is this a good choice when the budget for a mobbo is max $150? I think I get a lot more for my money when going with this X370 board rather then a B450/X470 board in the same price bracket? Or am I missing something? Perhaps there is a deal going on somewhere that I am missing out on when it comes to 4 series boards? The board I choose must have the flashback function since I do not have a previous Ryzen CPU to use for BIOS upgrade.
> 
> Anyway I am mostly concerned about 3 things. I read somewhere in a Reddit thread that you lose memory OC settings every time you have turned off your computer and then boot again. Is this true?
> ...:


No, only for few people, few ram type and with old bios and specific hardware combination.


Joakim Agren said:


> " ASUS strongly recommends installing AMD chipset driver 18.50.16 or later before updating BIOS." How am I supposed to do that when not having a CPU or Windows install to do that? Will I get into problems if I do the Flashback BIOS thing update without installing those drivers?


No problem, after loaded windows you can install the driver without issue.


Joakim Agren said:


> Will I have issues if I go straight for the latest BIOS or do I have to go trough all BIOS versions from the very beginning to get to the latest one? How do I find out what BIOS version is on the mobbo from the factory? Is it just the original one from March 2017?


No problem to upgrade to a newer or the same bios. To downgrade you need the flashback function.


Joakim Agren said:


> Why do you have to use the BIOSRenamer to rename the BIOS file? Can I just not do that manually? Seems like an easy copy and paste operation... And why do ASUS not just have the BIOS file with the correct file name from the very beginning?


You can rename the file yourself. The biosrenamer is for noob.


Joakim Agren said:


> Why has the DRAM QVL for AMD Ryzen™ Processors list not been updated for this board since 2017-08-16? Do this mean I will have issue with newer RAM sticks? I heard the X370 is extremely sensitive with what RAM works and what RAM does not...


No issues. The newest ram have a better profile for Ryzen processors. The problem was for the "old" ram stick when only Intel have the DDR4. But the IMC is on the CPU so if you buy a new Ryzen 3xxx you will have very few issues or not issues if the ram is certified for Ryzen..


----------



## 1usmus

* July 29, I will introduce to the world new DRAM Calculator for Ryzen 1.6.0 *

You will receive full support for Zen 2, X570, updated presets, new features, training tips for x399, and of course the new version of MEMbench (Custom and Random latency tests).
Stay in touch


----------



## yswai1986

Anypne facing issue where windows 10 occasionally stucked at loading spinner? Ran gsat 1 hour no issues.


----------



## MegamanAT

WinnieBlue said:


> I tried the BIOS that Shamino uploaded to fix the 07 error and low and behold IT WORKS. It only did one or two cycles to do the memory training and then reported a new CPU had been installed. Fan and water pump control worked great. No mouse or keyboard bugs.
> 
> Once booted and confirming that the chip is worked, I went back to the BIOS and applied a 0.1V undervolt, as the CPU was running at 1.4V-1.5V which felt pretty uncomfortable. It is stable with the undervolt.


What a surprise... You have now successfully castrated your new cpu. well done! It will also run stable at 1.0v but with scaled down performance.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comment...3rd_gen_ryzen/

Please note that it is totally normal for your Ryzen to use voltages in a range of 0.200V - 1.500V -- this is the factory operating range of the CPU. It is also totally normal for the temperature to cycle through 10°C swings as boost comes on and off. You will always see these characteristics, as they're intended, so do not be surprised to see such values.


----------



## Alpi

Did some further tests, no C5 any more !!! 3800C12 profile can be loaded and booted like a charm !


----------



## thebufenator

Has anyone tested this latest bios with a Ryzen 2x00?

I have a 2700x, waiting to on the 3900x or 3950x, and was considering playing with the new bios's and seeing if my B-die can get higher.


----------



## dlbsyst

1usmus said:


> * July 29, I will introduce to the world new DRAM Calculator for Ryzen 1.6.0 *
> 
> You will receive full support for Zen 2, X570, updated presets, new features, training tips for x399, and of course the new version of MEMbench (Custom and Random latency tests).
> Stay in touch


Nice! I really look forward to trying it out.


----------



## WinnieBlue

MegamanAT said:


> What a surprise... You have now successfully castrated your new cpu. well done! It will also run stable at 1.0v but with scaled down performance.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comment...3rd_gen_ryzen/
> 
> Please note that it is totally normal for your Ryzen to use voltages in a range of 0.200V - 1.500V -- this is the factory operating range of the CPU. It is also totally normal for the temperature to cycle through 10°C swings as boost comes on and off. You will always see these characteristics, as they're intended, so do not be surprised to see such values.


Not sure about "castrating" the CPU, as it runs at 4.1Ghz all-core at 1.23V on Cinebench R20 with a score of 7094 points. That seems pretty okay for me for now, especially considering this is an unofficial test BIOS. I'm just happy that the systems boots right now.

I'll be giving it plenty more power and utilising PBO/Auto OC as stability improves.

Edit: I'm pretty sure that you've read that I set the core voltage to 0.1V, which would be ridiculous. 
To clarify, I set an _offset_ of -0.1V to the core voltage to keep operating temps down. Originally it was idling at 55C under my custom water loop, it now idles at 42C with the -0.1V offset. That's still a bit too hot but I'm sure temps will improve over time with more updates. My old 1800x used to run at the same temps back in the first few weeks of Ryzen's launch. It comfortably sat at 27C before the swap.


----------



## Kildar

I have no Advanced options available in AMD CBS in Bios 7302 with a 2700x.

Where'd they go?


----------



## John Pap

Hi guys. Currently with a 1600X and stable 3533Mhz RAM overclock at 16-19-19-39 on BIOS 7106.

Waiting for my 3600X upgrade to arrive do you think I'll get higher ram speeds with the new chip?

My sticks are B-Die 2x8Gb rated for 4266Mhz (19-19-19-39).


----------



## Mech0z

Joakim Agren said:


> I am considering buying this board for a Ryzen 3600 build. Is this a good choice when the budget for a mobbo is max $150? I think I get a lot more for my money when going with this X370 board rather then a B450/X470 board in the same price bracket? Or am I missing something? Perhaps there is a deal going on somewhere that I am missing out on when it comes to 4 series boards? The board I choose must have the flashback function since I do not have a previous Ryzen CPU to use for BIOS upgrade.
> 
> Anyway I am mostly concerned about 3 things. I read somewhere in a Reddit thread that you lose memory OC settings every time you have turned off your computer and then boot again. Is this true?
> 
> Also since reading this on Asus website:
> 
> " ASUS strongly recommends installing AMD chipset driver 18.50.16 or later before updating BIOS." How am I supposed to do that when not having a CPU or Windows install to do that? Will I get into problems if I do the Flashback BIOS thing update without installing those drivers?
> 
> Will I have issues if I go straight for the latest BIOS or do I have to go trough all BIOS versions from the very beginning to get to the latest one? How do I find out what BIOS version is on the mobbo from the factory? Is it just the original one from March 2017?
> 
> Why do you have to use the BIOSRenamer to rename the BIOS file? Can I just not do that manually? Seems like an easy copy and paste operation... And why do ASUS not just have the BIOS file with the correct file name from the very beginning?
> 
> Why has the DRAM QVL for AMD Ryzen™ Processors list not been updated for this board since 2017-08-16? Do this mean I will have issue with newer RAM sticks? I heard the X370 is extremely sensitive with what RAM works and what RAM does not...


I bought a 3600 and C6H and I am pretty happy with it, was 999DKK vs 1450DKK for the cheapest X570, I got 2x16GB 3200 sport LT CL16, loaded the bios as instructed did the bios flashback and it has run fine since. Then I tweaked the ram to https://i.imgur.com/6SoeEqD.png (Not mine) except I could only get 3466 for now, will try when we get a better bios, but got me from 45k reads to 50k


----------



## deehoC

Hey guys been ages since I posted in here. I finally got my hands on a 3700X and I think I've got it running alright for the time being. One thing I'm curious about though is how can I get my memory Copy speed to more closely match my memory Read speed? 

When I setup the current timings I went ahead and copied as many of the values as I could from one of The Stilt's MTC screenshots and it seems good so far. Just not sure what to tweak now..


----------



## hughjazz44

WinnieBlue said:


> Not sure about "castrating" the CPU, as it runs at 4.1Ghz all-core at 1.23V on Cinebench R20 with a score of 7094 points. That seems pretty okay for me for now, especially considering this is an unofficial test BIOS. I'm just happy that the systems boots right now.
> 
> I'll be giving it plenty more power and utilising PBO/Auto OC as stability improves.
> 
> Edit: I'm pretty sure that you've read that I set the core voltage to 0.1V, which would be ridiculous.
> To clarify, I set an _offset_ of -0.1V to the core voltage to keep operating temps down. Originally it was idling at 55C under my custom water loop, it now idles at 42C with the -0.1V offset. That's still a bit too hot but I'm sure temps will improve over time with more updates. My old 1800x used to run at the same temps back in the first few weeks of Ryzen's launch. It comfortably sat at 27C before the swap.


I'm also using a -0.100 offset. I did notice a few points dropped in Cinebench R15 (3175 down to 3152) but I'm willing to take that small loss for better temps. Increasing the offset to somewhere around -0.150~ish will tank the score a few hundred points, though. I'm not exactly sure where the line is, but -0.100 seems to be ok. I'd like to see AMD update the AGESA to allow for proper undervolting. They added an Auto-Undervolt feature to Wattman, so surely they could do the same for Ryzen.


----------



## Takla

hughjazz44 said:


> I'm also using a -0.100 offset. I did notice a few points dropped in Cinebench R15 (3175 down to 3152)


I doubt that this is due to the offset. Most likely some windows background processes that affect the score in that range. actually performance loss results in much higher differences between scores.


----------



## Alpi

John Pap said:


> Hi guys. Currently with a 1600X and stable 3533Mhz RAM overclock at 16-19-19-39 on BIOS 7106.
> 
> Waiting for my 3600X upgrade to arrive do you think I'll get higher ram speeds with the new chip?
> 
> My sticks are B-Die 2x8Gb rated for 4266Mhz (19-19-19-39).


Hi !
Yes, You have big chance to raise mem clock even up to 4000 just won't worth it.  If clock should hold with 1:1 for best performance, so a 3800-3900 mhz mem clock is what You have big chance max. But, the good news is the new chips can do easily, 24/7 stable 3600-3800 mem setups, no random crashes so it should be improving !


----------



## hughjazz44

Takla said:


> I doubt that this is due to the offset. Most likely some windows background processes that affect the score in that range. actually performance loss results in much higher differences between scores.


No, I can replicate it. It is most definitely due to the offset. You can also raise the application priority in Task Manager to mitigate the effects of background tasks to keeps runs more similar.


----------



## filenotfound

Pandemixx said:


> 7302 is ridiculously better than 7201. Cold boots are gone, board actually now goes back to bios after failing memory issues. Quite a few quality of life improvements in there as well. This is the BIOS that should have been released day 1 if AMD would of had a quality version of AGESA ready.
> 
> 3200 g-skill Samsung b-die was giving me problems at any frequency, it would boot, but it was not stable. Now I have 3200 sticks running at 3600 cas 14, no issues so far. I did have some issues using the Ryzen memory calculator timings, this bios just didn't like them for some reason. I'm guessing it's the TKE @ 1 setting for most fast profiles, but hard to say for sure.
> 
> I just hit the XMP profile for 3200 then swapped it to 14-14-14-28-42-420-1T, BGS disabled, BGS Alt disabled, power down disabled, 53.3 ohm and everything else auto, @ 1.4v. SOC @ 1.0v LLC 3 & fabric @ 0.9v, 1800mhz. I'm sure I could get tighter timings, but at 3600mhz I'm happy as can be. Couldn't even come close to running that with either of my Ryzen 1st gen chips no matter what I did. I can always tell when my ram is janky, chrome tabs start crashing left and right.
> 
> I did notice one thing, PLL 1.8v was randomly running at 2.3v on auto, I had to manually set that back to 1.8v
> 
> Honestly, I think this is the best bios I have used on this board since the day it was released and I went through pretty much all of them up until they started releasing them for zen+. If this keeps up I have literally no reason to try another bios. Well done Asus! I mean I'm sure there is issues, but none that are affecting me personally with a 3800x @ 4.325ghz @ 1.325v LLC 4 and a Samsung 960 evo. I thought this was going to be like the Ryzen 1 launch and I'd be fighting this things for months. Glad to see, at least in my case, that didn't happen.
> 
> Good luck gentlemen.


Where can I find bios 7302? Im currently using 7201 which i found on the asus website. It doesn't look like elmor has updated his front page post with any links to newer bios. Ive been having a lot of issues on 7201 and definitely want a new bios if its available.


----------



## residentour

With the latest 7302 Bios Windows reports *31,9GB* for my 4x8GB Gskill Ripjaw V ( Hynix MFR ).


----------



## HOLTERTHEMIGHTY

residentour said:


> With the latest 7302 Bios Windows reports *31,9GB* for my 4x8GB Gskill Ripjaw V ( Hynix MFR ).


Quite normal. I have 15.9GB in Task Manager under Win10Pro and 1700X (not due to BIOS)


----------



## dlbsyst

filenotfound said:


> Where can I find bios 7302? Im currently using 7201 which i found on the asus website. It doesn't look like elmor has updated his front page post with any links to newer bios. Ive been having a lot of issues on 7201 and definitely want a new bios if its available.


Here you go filenotfound.
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?112279-X370-X470-AGESA-1003AB-Bioses


----------



## hgelehl

anyone with micro freeze problem with wifi?


----------



## poporange630

With 7302 BIOS, my R5 3600 is working fine. However it seems to lose the extra 200MHz boost and maxed out at 4200MHz. I've changed all PBO settings I can find in BIOS. Am I missing something?


----------



## Alpi

poporange630 said:


> With 7302 BIOS, my R5 3600 is working fine. However it seems to lose the extra 200MHz boost and maxed out at 4200MHz. I've changed all PBO settings I can find in BIOS. Am I missing something?


Yes, Pbo don't working as it used to be and restarts doing a complete shut down but no more C5 issue !  What is worth anything for me.


----------



## Mech0z

At 7302 mine only hits 4075 with PBO active, hope it hits 4200 with a new bios at some point


----------



## Pandemixx

poporange630 said:


> With 7302 BIOS, my R5 3600 is working fine. However it seems to lose the extra 200MHz boost and maxed out at 4200MHz. I've changed all PBO settings I can find in BIOS. Am I missing something?



There is a new feature in 7302 called "performance enhancer" I believe. There is level 1-4 w/ level 3 and 4 considered (OC). If I set that to level 4, it boosted similar to what you could do with PBO maxed out on previous bios. At level 4 my all core clocks full load dropped about 50mhz, and single core stayed about the same as I could previously get, this is without changing anything in PBO settings. Although I did try a mess around for a little bit in PBO settings, they seemed to do nothing. There may be further tweaking available to raise this up a bit, but I didn't play around with it too much. I can't rationalize giving up nearly 200mhz all core for what turns out to be a very small bump in single core in only pretty unrealistic workloads.


----------



## Kildar

AMD-CBS menu for the Crosshair 6 has been nerfed in 7203 bios.

Anyway to re-enable it?


----------



## Pilotasso

is PCI 4.0 still a thing with BIOS 7302?


----------



## Pandemixx

WinnieBlue said:


> Not sure about "castrating" the CPU, as it runs at 4.1Ghz all-core at 1.23V on Cinebench R20 with a score of 7094 points. That seems pretty okay for me for now, especially considering this is an unofficial test BIOS. I'm just happy that the systems boots right now.
> 
> I'll be giving it plenty more power and utilising PBO/Auto OC as stability improves.
> 
> Edit: I'm pretty sure that you've read that I set the core voltage to 0.1V, which would be ridiculous.
> To clarify, I set an _offset_ of -0.1V to the core voltage to keep operating temps down. Originally it was idling at 55C under my custom water loop, it now idles at 42C with the -0.1V offset. That's still a bit too hot but I'm sure temps will improve over time with more updates. My old 1800x used to run at the same temps back in the first few weeks of Ryzen's launch. It comfortably sat at 27C before the swap.



If your CPU voltage is not cranking as high as what core VID voltage is reporting, you are not getting that level of performance. So while it may look like you are not missing out on anything, some quick benchmarking will tell you a different story. Your single thread performance is probably getting smacked the hardest since it requires close to 1.5v to apply those boosts properly. Because of this and all the extra heat this generates, I still think just the standard all core overclock is the way to go, at least for now. It will report running fairly high, but I'm 99% sure it reports the frequency the chip is trying to hit, assuming it can grab as much voltage as it thinks it needs, and not what it's actually running at. The further the cpu voltage is away from core VID the further away it is from what's being reported. There is some bottom cap at 3.5ish ghz I believe. I can only guess at this because it still shows running at at normal frequency, but benchmarking scores drop by roughly 25% at anything less that 1.275v roughly. To get anywhere near auto voltage multi-core scores I had to set cpu core voltage @ 1.3v+. This still crushes single core performance however in comparison to auto voltage. 

Basically you have 2 options to lower voltage/heat: 

-You either offset the voltage no more than .05-.07v, which will still probably slightly affect single core numbers.
-Or you just all core OC the thing the best you can in the 1.3-1.35v range. (assuming you have good cooling)

I believe with all this L3 cache, when you start working that cache really hard the chip becomes an inferno. Like if you try to use the same prime 95 small benchmark that silicon lottery uses that tries to kill the cpu cores and all levels of cache at 1.33v, it will run at a die temp for close to 95c under a corsair 115i for a 3800x. The 3900x would essentially just crash immediately at that voltage. My everyday overclock is 4.325ghz @ 1.33v, but my prime 95 small fft stable was 4.225ghz at roughly 1.31v. That benchmark creates so much heat that's it's almost unrealistic as a stability benchmark unless you are planning on running your CPU fully maxed out 24/7.


----------



## Pandemixx

Pilotasso said:


> is PCI 4.0 still a thing with BIOS 7302?


Unless you have a pci 4.0 nvme, it was never really a thing that was of any use anyway. If you are someone that actually needs pci-e 4 you would be a fool not to have a x570 board, or more rationally, waiting for the new version of thread ripper.


----------



## oile

deehoC said:


> Hey guys been ages since I posted in here. I finally got my hands on a 3700X and I think I've got it running alright for the time being. One thing I'm curious about though is how can I get my memory Copy speed to more closely match my memory Read speed?
> 
> 
> 
> When I setup the current timings I went ahead and copied as many of the values as I could from one of The Stilt's MTC screenshots and it seems good so far. Just not sure what to tweak now..


Where did you find stilt timings in 7302 bios?

So is it true that there is at least a +10C difference in temperatures between a ryzen 1600 and a 3600?
I am experiencing this problem and I was thinking about thermal paste problem, dunno...

And how much Soc voltage do you guys consider good for 3466 ram with a 3600?

Thank you.

For those asking, I still see the pciex v4 with 3600 and 7302


----------



## yswai1986

Pandemixx said:


> If your CPU voltage is not cranking as high as what core VID voltage is reporting, you are not getting that level of performance. So while it may look like you are not missing out on anything, some quick benchmarking will tell you a different story. Your single thread performance is probably getting smacked the hardest since it requires close to 1.5v to apply those boosts properly. Because of this and all the extra heat this generates, I still think just the standard all core overclock is the way to go, at least for now. It will report running fairly high, but I'm 99% sure it reports the frequency the chip is trying to hit, assuming it can grab as much voltage as it thinks it needs, and not what it's actually running at. The further the cpu voltage is away from core VID the further away it is from what's being reported. There is some bottom cap at 3.5ish ghz I believe. I can only guess at this because it still shows running at at normal frequency, but benchmarking scores drop by roughly 25% at anything less that 1.275v roughly. To get anywhere near auto voltage multi-core scores I had to set cpu core voltage @ 1.3v+. This still crushes single core performance however in comparison to auto voltage.
> 
> Basically you have 2 options to lower voltage/heat:
> 
> -You either offset the voltage no more than .05-.07v, which will still probably slightly affect single core numbers.
> -Or you just all core OC the thing the best you can in the 1.3-1.35v range. (assuming you have good cooling)
> 
> I believe with all this L3 cache, when you start working that cache really hard the chip becomes an inferno. Like if you try to use the same prime 95 small benchmark that silicon lottery uses that tries to kill the cpu cores and all levels of cache at 1.33v, it will run at a die temp for close to 95c under a corsair 115i for a 3800x. The 3900x would essentially just crash immediately at that voltage. My everyday overclock is 4.325ghz @ 1.33v, but my prime 95 small fft stable was 4.225ghz at roughly 1.31v. That benchmark creates so much heat that's it's almost unrealistic as a stability benchmark unless you are planning on running your CPU fully maxed out 24/7.


Can you share your bios settings? 
My 3700x is not stable in cinebench r15 4.2ghz 1.325v vcore, CPU llc level 4.
Thanks.


----------



## CeltPC

Starting to see more tests of a 3900x running on x370 - looks encouraging, this video is using a C6H:


----------



## Pandemixx

yswai1986 said:


> Can you share your bios settings?
> My 3700x is not stable in cinebench r15 4.2ghz 1.325v vcore, CPU llc level 4.
> Thanks.


That's my exact settings at 4.325, but it's 3800x. You may want to try upping the fabric voltage a bit, I know you want to keep in under the VOC voltage. I saw someone recommend 0.1v under SOC voltage, not sure how accurate that is. Try dropping your memory to make sure that's not an issue. Typically you want to be able to run cinebench stable, r20 may be a better test than 15. Once you get it to run stable several times, go back on and drop the frequency 50 or 75 mhz. That's typically enough to keep it stable I would say in most cases. 

The problem is that puts you at like 4.1ghz most likely, although you could probably drop voltage some at that frequency, 1.29v maybe all core At that point I would suggest actually using the performance enhancer at lvl 4 or level 3 (OC) and use a small voltage offset. It will do it's thing, and if you have a dud core it will work around that for you the best it can.


----------



## Hazelgnash

Pandemixx said:


> That's my exact settings at 4.325, but it's 3800x. You may want to try upping the fabric voltage a bit, I know you want to keep in under the VOC voltage. I saw someone recommend 0.1v under SOC voltage, not sure how accurate that is. Try dropping your memory to make sure that's not an issue. Typically you want to be able to run cinebench stable, r20 may be a better test than 15. Once you get it to run stable several times, go back on and drop the frequency 50 or 75 mhz. That's typically enough to keep it stable I would say in most cases.
> 
> The problem is that puts you at like 4.1ghz most likely, although you could probably drop voltage some at that frequency, 1.29v maybe all core At that point I would suggest actually using the performance enhancer at lvl 4 or level 3 (OC) and use a small voltage offset. It will do it's thing, and if you have a dud core it will work around that for you the best it can.


Voltage seems to do nothing for me. I'm changing voltages from within Ryzen Master and with 1.35V it will complete Cinebench R20 at 4.35GHz and changing voltage up to 1.4V or down to 1.33V doesn't change it at all so I think it's just silicon quality. I did try to overclock each CCX individually and the CCX with my best core (one with the yellow star) could overclock to 4.4GHz while keeping the other CCX at 4.35GHz. 

I think there's a bug or something with single core overclock since only the highest clocked core will be boosted and all other cores in that CCX will sit at 3.5GHz. My star boi was able to OC to 4.525GHz at 1.36V though, which is pretty nice. If you set the affinity of Cinebench in the task manager to one of the threads of the star core then it will run the entire single thread test at 4.525GHz where my CPU scored 509. 

Memory was 3600MHz 14-15-14-14


----------



## Pandemixx

Hazelgnash said:


> Voltage seems to do nothing for me. I'm changing voltages from within Ryzen Master and with 1.35V it will complete Cinebench R20 at 4.35GHz and changing voltage up to 1.4V or down to 1.33V doesn't change it at all so I think it's just silicon quality. I did try to overclock each CCX individually and the CCX with my best core (one with the yellow star) could overclock to 4.4GHz while keeping the other CCX at 4.35GHz.
> 
> I think there's a bug or something with single core overclock since only the highest clocked core will be boosted and all other cores in that CCX will sit at 3.5GHz. My star boi was able to OC to 4.525GHz at 1.36V though, which is pretty nice. If you set the affinity of Cinebench in the task manager to one of the threads of the star core then it will run the entire single thread test at 4.525GHz where my CPU scored 509.
> 
> Memory was 3600MHz 14-15-14-14


I had the same problem at 4.4ghz all core, the same core would crash every time it got too hot. I could get 4.375, but it was sketchy at best. I haven't messed with Ryzen master as of yet. I squeezed out 512 single core auto voltage with a small negative offset and performance enhance level 4(OC), randomly bouncing between cores with most hitting 4.45-4.5ghz. I've hit 505ish single core with the all core overclock. That's why it's essentially pointless for me personally to use PBO.

You may be able to hit 4.3ghz all core at 1.325v LLC4, possibly 1.30v. At that point it would be pointless for you to use PBO as well I'd say.

I'm not sure why your r20 score is so low, was hitting 5200 @ 4.3 @ 3333mhz xmp settings. 4.325 & 3600 RAM was hitting 5240ish for me, albeit slightly tighter timings & nothing running in the background. I'd have to downclock the thing to 4ghz or lower to hit 4800.


----------



## Hazelgnash

Pandemixx said:


> I had the same problem at 4.4ghz all core, the same core would crash every time it got too hot. I could get 4.375, but it was sketchy at best. I haven't messed with Ryzen master as of yet. I squeezed out 512 single core auto voltage with a small negative offset and performance enhance level 4(OC), randomly bouncing between cores with most hitting 4.45-4.5ghz I've hit 505ish single core with the all core overclock, that's why it's essentially pointless for me personally to use PBO.


I don't think I'm seeing the same kind of temps as you are, when running Cinebench it got pretty hot and peaked at around 79-80C but when running Prime95 Small FFTs it barely cares with a corsair H110i and mostly swings around 65-75C when running 1.35V at 4.35GHz for like 10 minutes. I don't think I've ever seen it go above 80C and during Idle it's like 38-48C and that's in a room without AC like 28C hot. 

When putting on thermal paste I had already seen this reddit thread https://reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/ccrisu/ryzen_3000_ihs_orientation_vs_the_position_of/

And made sure to put an extra dab of thermal paste over the small chiplet near the top right as shown the picture. The CPU is only pulling like an extra 70W (from the wall) when full under load so it's not a lot of heat, but if there's mostly direct contact in the in the middle and bad coverage near the edges then it could get pretty bad, since probably 90% of the heat is coming from that one corner of the chip.


----------



## Pandemixx

Hazelgnash said:


> I don't think I'm seeing the same kind of temps as you are, when running Cinebench it got pretty hot and peaked at around 79-80C but when running Prime95 Small FFTs it barely cares with a corsair H110i and mostly swings around 65-75C when running 1.35V at 4.35GHz for like 10 minutes. I don't think I've ever seen it go above 80C and during Idle it's like 38-48C and that's in a room without AC like 28C hot.
> 
> When putting on thermal paste I had already seen this reddit thread https://reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/ccrisu/ryzen_3000_ihs_orientation_vs_the_position_of/
> 
> And made sure to put an extra dab of thermal paste over the small chiplet near the top right as shown the picture. The CPU is only pulling like an extra 70W (from the wall) when full under load so it's not a lot of heat, but if there's mostly direct contact in the in the middle and bad coverage near the edges then it could get pretty bad, since probably 90% of the heat is coming from that one corner of the chip.


Yeah the cpu temp ran around 80c (edge temp), but the die temp was reading was 95c+ at 1.33v. The fastest I could run min under small FFT's was 4.25 @1.31v roughly. So basically 100 mhz lower than what I'm running now at the same voltage and have had zero issues for days now. I'm not 100% sure you are running the proper test though. There are no peaks and valley's with core temps while running the one that tests all levels of cache, maximum heat, it just keeps heating up until it eventually levels out, it doesn't drop more than a few 10th's of a degree unless cores start crashing.

For reference running r20 multicore several times in a row at 1.33v it was hitting a cpu temp of 72 and a die temp of around 80.

Below is a run at blck 100.2 before I got the memory dialed in.


----------



## Amir007

Just replaced my aged 1800x for a 3700x and booted right up without any issues. Not sure what the problem is with others on here. I've been reading on these pages since this CPU came out and kept me from ordering sooner. I'm using Bios 7106 and running everything stock, except for RAM which I got running 3200Mhz. I do not see any error codes on my mobo either so not sure whats up with some folks on here.


----------



## Sturmer

Pandemixx said:


> If your CPU voltage is not cranking as high as what core VID voltage is reporting, you are not getting that level of performance. So while it may look like you are not missing out on anything, some quick benchmarking will tell you a different story. Your single thread performance is probably getting smacked the hardest since it requires close to 1.5v to apply those boosts properly. Because of this and all the extra heat this generates, I still think just the standard all core overclock is the way to go, at least for now. It will report running fairly high, but I'm 99% sure it reports the frequency the chip is trying to hit, assuming it can grab as much voltage as it thinks it needs, and not what it's actually running at. The further the cpu voltage is away from core VID the further away it is from what's being reported. There is some bottom cap at 3.5ish ghz I believe. I can only guess at this because it still shows running at at normal frequency, but benchmarking scores drop by roughly 25% at anything less that 1.275v roughly. To get anywhere near auto voltage multi-core scores I had to set cpu core voltage @ 1.3v+. This still crushes single core performance however in comparison to auto voltage.
> 
> Basically you have 2 options to lower voltage/heat:
> 
> -You either offset the voltage no more than .05-.07v, which will still probably slightly affect single core numbers.
> -Or you just all core OC the thing the best you can in the 1.3-1.35v range. (assuming you have good cooling)
> 
> I believe with all this L3 cache, when you start working that cache really hard the chip becomes an inferno. Like if you try to use the same prime 95 small benchmark that silicon lottery uses that tries to kill the cpu cores and all levels of cache at 1.33v, it will run at a die temp for close to 95c under a corsair 115i for a 3800x. The 3900x would essentially just crash immediately at that voltage. My everyday overclock is 4.325ghz @ 1.33v, but my prime 95 small fft stable was 4.225ghz at roughly 1.31v. That benchmark creates so much heat that's it's almost unrealistic as a stability benchmark unless you are planning on running your CPU fully maxed out 24/7.


This is so true in higher core count (8+) processors.
There is simply no real life programs that use prosessors constantly 100% load.
At least so efficiently as some torture test do.


----------



## enthilzar

Anyone here that has a hint perhaps?

Up to 3600CL14 (optimized timings) my RAM works great.
I use these:
2x8GB G.Skill Trident Z 3600CL16 + 2x8GB G.Skill Trident Z 4133CL17

Well if I try to set IF higher than 1800Mhz or RAM higher than 3600Mhz (even with CL18; even if I fix IF to 1200 Mhz or so) no boot up is possible anymore and i get a "3D" qerror:
3D - Post-Memory PCH initialization (PCH module specific)

Any trick to stablize this?


----------



## John Pap

Alpi said:


> Hi !
> Yes, You have big chance to raise mem clock even up to 4000 just won't worth it.  If clock should hold with 1:1 for best performance, so a 3800-3900 mhz mem clock is what You have big chance max. But, the good news is the new chips can do easily, 24/7 stable 3600-3800 mem setups, no random crashes so it should be improving !


Really? Has anyone got that high RAM overclock with a Crosshair VI Hero? Cause I can't seem to find any results so far.


----------



## Jesaul

Destiny 2 workaround
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1mojPNWcOuuhxvdBkYJlkLbsDXwGLImGp/view


----------



## TwoBeers

Jesaul said:


> Destiny 2 workaround
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1mojPNWcOuuhxvdBkYJlkLbsDXwGLImGp/view


And here is the source:
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/ciajef/placeholder_update_on_whea_warnings_destiny_2_and/


----------



## Aretak

Just installed a 3700X into my C6H and everything seems to be working perfectly. The first boot was a little scary as it sat there cycling through various post codes for a minute or so, but now it's fine. It's boosting up to 4.4GHz properly, with all-core at 4150MHz. Temperatures and voltage at idle seem fine, using the Ryzen Balanced plan from the latest chipset driver. Seeing between 0.906V-0.931V across all cores in HWiNFO, with the chip dropping down to 2.2GHz most of the time, but it seems to be able to go even lower to an 18.7X multiplier in some scenarios. Benchmarks check out so far performance-wise. Have only tried my RAM at 3200MHz so far, with 32GB and four sticks. Will do some tweaking later.


----------



## Hazelgnash

Pandemixx said:


> Yeah the cpu temp ran around 80c (edge temp), but the die temp was reading was 95c+ at 1.33v. The fastest I could run min under small FFT's was 4.25 @1.31v roughly. So basically 100 mhz lower than what I'm running now at the same voltage and have had zero issues for days now. I'm not 100% sure you are running the proper test though. There are no peaks and valley's with core temps while running the one that tests all levels of cache, maximum heat, it just keeps heating up until it eventually levels out, it doesn't drop more than a few 10th's of a degree unless cores start crashing.
> 
> For reference running r20 multicore several times in a row at 1.33v it was hitting a cpu temp of 72 and a die temp of around 80.
> 
> Below is a run at blck 100.2 before I got the memory dialed in.


This CPU really is a mystery to me. Most bios and voltage settings just seem like advisory to it and sometimes it doesn't even care. There's a lot of places to set voltage and I'm not sure if they are overriding each other but I have the AI boost at level 4, CPU voltage to manual -> auto and then setting voltage in Ryzen Master. Voltage in HWinfo changes but I can't change my overclock by even 25MHz even if I'm running 1.3V or 1.4V. 

I checked my power at wall when running Cinebench and at idle I was running 95W, with 1.35V the PC was drawing 212W and at 1.4V, 228W. 

If you calculate the extra power draw from voltage 1.4^2 / 1.35^2 = 1.0754 

But the total power consumption is almost exactly that, 212W * 1.0754 = 227.98W 

It doesn't make any sense because more voltage should mean more current draw by the CPU but the current draw seems to be artificially locked by something else and is probably preventing higher clocks. The max clock you can reach on 1.3V just seems like what the CPU is capable of and nothing can really change it, voltage just seems to change stability and running too low voltage can starve it, reducing performance. 

Anyway I did figure out that Prime95 doesn't like to run without admin privileges and now I get pretty much the same thing as you. With AVX on the Small FFT just super quickly hits 95C and shuts down but even without AVX the chip hits 90C ish very quickly and some workers start crashing. But the CPU seems very nice about crashing and just throws an error message sometimes if temps are too high. My old multithreaded scores were mostly for stability testing, When running best semi-stable clocks and no background processes I get around 5280ish with 4400/4350MHz, CCX1/CCX2


----------



## shamino1978

jamesmca said:


> I get that too, but a reset, or push of the white button it boots right back up. This is a beta bios after all. Or maybe even Alpha, at least someone figured it out and is nice enough to let us test with it.


try setting bclk to 100.0 manually.


----------



## jamesmca

shamino1978 said:


> try setting bclk to 100.0 manually.


Will do, Thanks for the Bios!

Edit, I rebooted to go set this, I got the 8[] code right then. Hit reset, and went into bios, 100 was already set as part of the docp in bclk.


----------



## oile

I do have terrible temperatures with 3600.
Ambient 26C, noctua nh d14, ryzen [email protected] was maxing out at 81C under occt linpack 64 bit.
3600 is idling at 51C in desktop and bios and skyrocketing at 91c when I start a prime95 with avx (not even avx2).
Pbo disabled ofc, otherwise the situation is even worse.
What do I have to do?
I've bought a gelid gc extreme to replace my mx4, hoping it depends on paste but I ve repastes two times already.

But my noctua seems not so warm touching it. Don't know what to think, I'm just sad


----------



## larrydavid

oile said:


> I do have terrible temperatures with 3600.
> Ambient 26C, noctua nh d14, ryzen [email protected] was maxing out at 81C under occt linpack 64 bit.
> 3600 is idling at 51C in desktop and bios and skyrocketing at 91c when I start a prime95 with avx (not even avx2).
> Pbo disabled ofc, otherwise the situation is even worse.
> What do I have to do?
> I've bought a gelid gc extreme to replace my mx4, hoping it depends on paste but I ve repastes two times already.
> 
> But my noctua seems not so warm touching it. Don't know what to think, I'm just sad


Nothing you can do. These 7nm chips are extremely thermally dense. My D15 didn't even very warm with a 3900x.


----------



## jamesmca

oile said:


> I do have terrible temperatures with 3600.
> Ambient 26C, noctua nh d14, ryzen [email protected] was maxing out at 81C under occt linpack 64 bit.
> 3600 is idling at 51C in desktop and bios and skyrocketing at 91c when I start a prime95 with avx (not even avx2).
> Pbo disabled ofc, otherwise the situation is even worse.
> What do I have to do?
> I've bought a gelid gc extreme to replace my mx4, hoping it depends on paste but I ve repastes two times already.
> 
> But my noctua seems not so warm touching it. Don't know what to think, I'm just sad


The temps are not going to hurt anything they are fine. Sure 91 is toasty, but prime 95 is a worse case, chances are youll never hit that in a daily workload. If you are that concerned you can set some negative offset for the cpu core, but youll sacrifice performance in doing so.


----------



## Mech0z

Am I doing something wrong with voltage, or is the current 7301 bios just not very good with voltage?

I set cpu voltage to auto in bios 7301, enabled XMP, set 1.1vsoc, 1.4vdimm and some custom timings

But Ryzen Master shows 1.4 sometimes 1.43 voltage, is Ryzen master also reading wrong / triggering higher voltages?

Edit: 
If I set multiplier to 41 (My highest boost when doing CB20 seemed to start at 4100 then go down to 3950) and 1.325V

Now it reports 1.1V and C20 score is 3250 instead of 3600 I got with Auto


----------



## BUFUMAN

Is someone able to mod our Bios files?
I am not good in it but i miss some features.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ironcobra

oile said:


> I do have terrible temperatures with 3600.
> Ambient 26C, noctua nh d14, ryzen [email protected] was maxing out at 81C under occt linpack 64 bit.
> 3600 is idling at 51C in desktop and bios and skyrocketing at 91c when I start a prime95 with avx (not even avx2).
> Pbo disabled ofc, otherwise the situation is even worse.
> What do I have to do?
> I've bought a gelid gc extreme to replace my mx4, hoping it depends on paste but I ve repastes two times already.
> 
> But my noctua seems not so warm touching it. Don't know what to think, I'm just sad


I had success flashing back and forth between 7201 7302 until the issue disapeared weird I know but worked for me, went from 55c idle 95c load to 35c and 55 under load. 7302 is the best temps I have seen but the idle voltage is higher than 7201 1.375 ish is the avg according to hwinfo during gaming.


----------



## Alpi

John Pap said:


> Really? Has anyone got that high RAM overclock with a Crosshair VI Hero? Cause I can't seem to find any results so far.


How can I mention myself ? 

https://hwbot.org/submission/4204489_

24/7 setup is :


----------



## CarnageHimura

For monetary reasons I need to wait until December in order to upgrade to 3rd gen, but I'm glad that finally we have a good BIOS for 3rd gen, I can't deny I was worried about it, so, I hope all you can take this with humor!


----------



## Sturmer

Going to install tomorrow 3900x. Any tips? I have bios 7302, windows 10 in latest and 777 chipset drivers.
Bios settings factory auto, except dram boot voltage 1.35V.




larrydavid said:


> Nothing you can do. These 7nm chips are extremely thermally dense. My D15 didn't even very warm with a 3900x.


I think denser the chips get more important it is to keep it cool as possible. Importance of cooling headroom is even more important.


----------



## Pandemixx

Mech0z said:


> Am I doing something wrong with voltage, or is the current 7301 bios just not very good with voltage?
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=284442&d=1564431540
> 
> I set cpu voltage to auto in bios 7301, enabled XMP, set 1.1vsoc, 1.4vdimm and some custom timings
> 
> But Ryzen Master shows 1.4 sometimes 1.43 voltage, is Ryzen master also reading wrong / triggering higher voltages?
> 
> Edit:
> If I set multiplier to 41 (My highest boost when doing CB20 seemed to start at 4100 then go down to 3950) and 1.325V
> 
> Now it reports 1.1V and C20 score is 3250 instead of 3600 I got with Auto



I'm fairly sure it reports whatever it thinks it should be hitting if it had unlimited voltage, well limited to match whatever it thinks it requires. There's really only two ways to make this thing work efficiently. Find the best all core overclock you can get at reasonable voltage, or leave it on auto voltage with a small manual negative voltage offset of somewhere between -.02 to -07v. - .02 will keep the thing boosting single and multi core at what its reporting, -.07 will keep it boosting multi core at what it's reporting at the expense of some single core performance, hard to tell how much this would hurt single core, but it wouldn't be that significant I would guess.

Get HWINFO and cinebench r20. 
Set your board to run auto voltage on the CPU. 
Run cinebench multi core and look at what your cpu voltage is under load and what your core VID is running under load. (CPU voltage minus Core VID) is what you want to use for your max negative voltage cpu offset. This will affect single core performance a bit I would imagine, but probably not enough to be too concerned. To match single core boost requirements you can only uses like .02v negative offset, which is somewhat pointless. I think .05ish might be the sweet spot. This might not be 100% accurate, but I played with PBO for hours when I was stuck on bios 7201 and the benchmarks seemed to confirm my reasoning.


----------



## Pandemixx

CarnageHimura said:


> For monetary reasons I need to wait until December in order to upgrade to 3rd gen, but I'm glad that finally we have a good BIOS for 3rd gen, I can't deny I was worried about it, so, I hope all you can take this with humor!


Lols, so true. I bet if you look on all the other vendors threads they were all saying the same thing, insert brand x interchangeably on either side. I have an asrock taichi x370 board as well and I didn't even bother trying that. Amazing spec'd boards, but the support is boarder line negligent. Not sure how many of you remember the original Ryzen launch on this board, even with direct access to Elmor essentially, it made this look like cake. Granted, most of the issues were around memory. Like the 6+ months of cold boot issues and taking 20 seconds to post, at least it felt like it.


----------



## Janderz0r

but I am Brazilian, I don't understand English very well, I use the translator and I have a problem I can't solve, I've spent nights in clear, had a crosshair x370 vi extreme, and simply the LED 5v does not work, already tested with this tape
https://aliexpress.com/item/32952319485.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.2742b90amnQpZu
and these coolers
https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/32956237873.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.2742b90amnQpZu
both addressable rgb 5v, and neither of them even want to be powered by the motherboard, but it works normally by powering by its external controller.
Already updated the BIOS several times
I already downloaded several versions of Aura Sync
and it doesn't work
One thing I noticed, that many people who have Mae Asus Card that has 5v rgb input, in AURA SYNC software have the option
ADD STRIP, and mine doesn't have


----------



## oile

I've tried bouncing 7302 - 7201 - 7302 but same extreme Temps.
@Ironcobra Could you tell me wich EC1 and EC2 version is shown on your bios Main page? Thank you


----------



## noko59

3900x, 4 dims GSkill 3200 CAS 14 (BDie) running at 3733, passed MemTest Pro for over 500% test run. Bios 7302 for me was a God send, no cold boot issues. A very happy camper so to speak.

Been gaming with PCIe 4 for a Radeon 5700 XT Lisa Sue flawlessly. 3dMark PCI Express benchmark - 25.19GB/s
http://www.3dmark.com/pcie/26830


----------



## stplsd

Hello,
I have two boring noob questions:


1) Is Ballistix Sport LT DDR4 3200 a good choice for this board? I know that there is much information, but in the first page information is old and I cannot read 4k+ pages. I am planning to have 32GB, in what configuration (4sticks, 2 sticks, single rank/dual rank) should I get it?


2) Will Adata XPG SX8200 PRO SSD nvme work in this board?


----------



## noko59

Crucial says that ram is compatible but that is most likely with Ryzen 1 and 2 and not with Ryzen 3 with most recent bios. Most likely it will work better than before with Ryzen 3. Unless someone here has it, see's the questions, you might be the one testing it out - return it if it does not work.

You can go with a more sure thing using B-Die ram kits, anything with DDR 4 3200 CAS 14 stuff. I use GSkill and those kits are extremely consistent, I bought my kits 1 year apart and all sticks behave exactly the same.

As for 4 sticks single row for 32gb or 2 sticks double row - C6H is a T-Topology motherboard memory layout, meaning all the memory traces are equal making the memory timings from stick to stick the same, very kind to 4 sticks of ram. Newer X570 boards are mostly Daisy Chain with exception of ASrock which are better for two sticks but slightly slower with four. Today I would go with 2x16gb sticks of either B-Die Samsung or E-Die Micron because of future upgrades they might be more useful. With C6H, I've seen success with both 32gb of four sticks and two sticks. 

As for SSD, virtually every PCIe NVME drive will work with the C6H and I expect that one would too.


----------



## Mech0z

stplsd said:


> Hello,
> I have two boring noob questions:
> 
> 
> 1) Is Ballistix Sport LT DDR4 3200 a good choice for this board? I know that there is much information, but in the first page information is old and I cannot read 4k+ pages. I am planning to have 32GB, in what configuration (4sticks, 2 sticks, single rank/dual rank) should I get it?


I have 2x16GB 3200 CL16 kit lt sport and can "only" hit 3466CL16 atm with Ryzen 3600 , havent tried other bioses, but hope to get 3600 with later bioses


----------



## datspike

stplsd said:


> 1) Is Ballistix Sport LT DDR4 3200 a good choice for this board? I know that there is much information, but in the first page information is old and I cannot read 4k+ pages. I am planning to have 32GB, in what configuration (4sticks, 2 sticks, single rank/dual rank) should I get it?


Get a 16*2 kit, that's my config with 8*2:


Spoiler














16*2 will do a bit worse in terms of frequency, but in reality the performance should be the same as it will be a 2dpc configuration


----------



## cbjaust

John Pap said:


> Really? Has anyone got that high RAM overclock with a Crosshair VI Hero? Cause I can't seem to find any results so far.


I'm managing over 1800MHz at 1:1:1 with single rank B-Die:


----------



## Pandemixx

stplsd said:


> Hello,
> I have two boring noob questions:
> 
> 
> 1) Is Ballistix Sport LT DDR4 3200 a good choice for this board? I know that there is much information, but in the first page information is old and I cannot read 4k+ pages. I am planning to have 32GB, in what configuration (4sticks, 2 sticks, single rank/dual rank) should I get it?
> 
> 
> 2) Will Adata XPG SX8200 PRO SSD nvme work in this board?



Not sure about the SSD, but if you have a few bucks to spend I would go with this kit linked below. 

https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb...VgluGCh3YNgIYEAkYDyABEgIMY_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

32 GB (2x16gb) dual rank 3200mhz Samsung b-die cas 14...yummy. If I thought I actually needed 32 gb of ram they would be in my cart right now. They also have an RGB version for an extra $23, if you are into that sorta thing.

1800mhz on the ram here as well, with no issues in 7302.


----------



## Amir007

Anyone here happen to have AIDA64 installed to run a Memory Write test? My score is wayyy behind a 2700x so not sure if its the tool that needs updating or maybe something is not running right on my system. I'm running on 3700x paired with G.Skill FlareX 3200Mhz


----------



## noko59

Amir007 said:


> Anyone here happen to have AIDA64 installed to run a Memory Write test? My score is wayyy behind a 2700x so not sure if its the tool that needs updating or maybe something is not running right on my system. I'm running on 3700x paired with G.Skill FlareX 3200Mhz


3700x has 1CCD so the memory write will be 1/2 then dual CCD CPUs such as the 3900x - looks like you are good.
https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1728878-ryzen-3000-memory-fabric-x370-x470-x570.html


----------



## roco_smith

stplsd said:


> Hello,
> I have two boring noob questions:
> 
> 
> 1) Is Ballistix Sport LT DDR4 3200 a good choice for this board? I know that there is much information, but in the first page information is old and I cannot read 4k+ pages. I am planning to have 32GB, in what configuration (4sticks, 2 sticks, single rank/dual rank) should I get it?
> 
> 
> 2) Will Adata XPG SX8200 PRO SSD nvme work in this board?


I have the same Kit of Ram 4x8GB 3200mhz on My Crosshair VI Extreme and have it overclock to 3600mhz. Working flawless


----------



## Amir007

noko59 said:


> 3700x has 1CCD so the memory write will be 1/2 then dual CCD CPUs such as the 3900x - looks like you are good.
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1728878-ryzen-3000-memory-fabric-x370-x470-x570.html


I don't understand. I am running in Dual Channel mode like i did with my 1800x...if you look i'm even scoring much lower vs 1800x. Are you saying I purchased a 2nd gen CPU only to be slower then the 1st gen in memory write?


----------



## herericc

Amir007 said:


> I don't understand. I am running in Dual Channel mode like i did with my 1800x...if you look i'm even scoring much lower vs 1800x. Are you saying I purchased a 2nd gen CPU only to be slower then the 1st gen in memory write?


Basically yes.

The 3rd gen has half the write bandwidth to RAM (PER CHIPLET) compared to 1st and 2nd gen. 3900X and 3950X have similar write speeds, anything with only 1 chiplet has less. RAM write bandwidth isn't as important as you'd think for most things...


----------



## dev1ance

Anyone else get instability with OCed DRAM after sleep? I'm on 7302 with a C6E with B-Die. I'm thinking something in the settings isn't working 

I noticed if I put my computer to sleep for a long period (a few hours), running membench after waking it up = errors galore in seconds. If I cold boot or reboot, errors go away entirely and I can go up to 1000% (HCI method/Membench without any problems.

EDIT: Thinking 7302 just isn't working out for me as I kept getting boot errors with every single RAM speed setting. Reflashed 7106 and all is fine.


----------



## yswai1986

dev1ance said:


> Anyone else get instability with OCed DRAM after sleep? I'm on 7302 with a C6E with B-Die. I'm thinking something in the settings isn't working
> 
> I noticed if I put my computer to sleep for a long period (a few hours), running membench after waking it up = errors galore in seconds. If I cold boot or reboot, errors go away entirely and I can go up to 1000% (HCI method/Membench without any problems.
> 
> EDIT: Thinking 7302 just isn't working out for me as I kept getting boot errors with every single RAM speed setting. Reflashed 7106 and all is fine.


What's your oc ram speed? I'm running hci memtest resuming from sleep, so far so good.


----------



## Mech0z

Anyone running above 3466 Micron rev e dual rank on 7301 or know if memory stability is worse on 7301 compared to earlier bioses?


----------



## MegamanAT

Since boost is also not working with the latest chipset drivers in my case (does not go above 4200 at all in single core) I decided to play a little bit with manual overclocking and found out that my 3900x will run perfectly stable at 4300 MHz all core at 3,6876v. But going higher (4350+) results in an immediate crash (ryzen master stress test is useless...). Even with higher voltage. What's your max all core with the 3900x?


----------



## dev1ance

yswai1986 said:


> What's your oc ram speed? I'm running hci memtest resuming from sleep, so far so good.


Initially at 3666CL14 then tried lowering RAM speed and latency but it would fail to boot -> boots up with safe mode with stock settings -> adjust through combinations of 3600/3533/3466/3400. Not exactly sure what was happening considering I was stable the day before. I noticed a number of apps crashing after turning it on from sleep which led me to run memtest so I'm wondering now if something with my BIOs was borked and needed a reflash to solve. Anyhow, 7106 is fine for me as C5 boot was never a problem for me anyway and I boost higher with 7106. Just thought it was weird as adding voltage did absolutely nothing either.


----------



## stplsd

Hello,


I have this semi-theoretical question, I am noob, so sorry if this does not make sense.


If I would install PCI-e expansion card, like for example this one:
https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboard-Accessories/HYPER-M-2-X16-CARD/


1) Then I would be able to add 2 nvme cards and setup raid0 using fakeraid or software raid and expect theoretical up to bus 8 GBps speed? 

2) With setup above, if I would add 3rd nvme in existing nvm slot on motherboard, it would not work at full speed due not enough lanes?


----------



## Mech0z

stplsd said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> I have this semi-theoretical question, I am noob, so sorry if this does not make sense.
> 
> 
> If I would install PCI-e expansion card, like for example this one:
> https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboard-Accessories/HYPER-M-2-X16-CARD/
> 
> 
> 1) Then I would be able to add 2 nvme cards and setup raid0 using fakeraid or software raid and expect theoretical up to bus 8 GBps speed?
> 
> 2) With setup above, if I would add 3rd nvme in existing nvm slot on motherboard, it would not work at full speed due not enough lanes?


Dont know much about the raid part, but if you put the asus card in the 2. pcie x16 slot you reduce both slot 1 (GPU) and slot 2 to x8 pcie. and the third pciex16 is only PCIe 2.0 x4_3 slot

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...I-HERO/E12601_CROSSHAIR_VI_HERO_UM_V3_WEB.pdf


----------



## yswai1986

dev1ance said:


> Initially at 3666CL14 then tried lowering RAM speed and latency but it would fail to boot -> boots up with safe mode with stock settings -> adjust through combinations of 3600/3533/3466/3400. Not exactly sure what was happening considering I was stable the day before. I noticed a number of apps crashing after turning it on from sleep which led me to run memtest so I'm wondering now if something with my BIOs was borked and needed a reflash to solve. Anyhow, 7106 is fine for me as C5 boot was never a problem for me anyway and I boost higher with 7106. Just thought it was weird as adding voltage did absolutely nothing either.


Did u try running gsat off Linux live CD? For my case, gsat ran ram oc without any issues, but when booting up windows 10, a lot of times it will stuck at loading spinner with rog logo, the spinner is spinning just that it didn't proceed into Windows. And also apparently a lot of times with pbo on, I will get bsod, now running manual over clock, no issues so far been up for a week without shutting down, passed realbench and hci.


----------



## Ironcobra

oile said:


> I've tried bouncing 7302 - 7201 - 7302 but same extreme Temps.
> @Ironcobra Could you tell me wich EC1 and EC2 version is shown on your bios Main page? Thank you


Yes no problem, I wont be home until later in the day then I will update this post with the info you need.


----------



## roco_smith

MegamanAT said:


> Since boost is also not working with the latest chipset drivers in my case (does not go above 4200 at all in single core) I decided to play a little bit with manual overclocking and found out that my 3900x will run perfectly stable at 4300 MHz all core at 3,6876v. But going higher (4350+) results in an immediate crash (ryzen master stress test is useless...). Even with higher voltage. What's your max all core with the 3900x?



I did the exact thing but with my 3700X everything is stable for me at 43.GHZ with only 1.33 volts and I get much better performance than Precisión Boost Enable


----------



## Mech0z

Dont Asus bios have some kind of fan smoothing?


----------



## roco_smith

Mech0z said:


> Dont Asus bios have some kind of fan smoothing?


Yes they have it Is call QFAN I think by pressing F6 on Bios


----------



## stewwy

roco_smith said:


> Yes they have it Is call QFAN I think by pressing F6 on Bios


Don't think it's ever worked, and I've tried most bios.


----------



## Mech0z

roco_smith said:


> Yes they have it Is call QFAN I think by pressing F6 on Bios


I have been into that, that only seems to depend on temp and dont seem to work well with Ryzen 3000s sudden temp spikes


----------



## MegamanAT

roco_smith said:


> I did the exact thing but with my 3700X everything is stable for me at 43.GHZ with only 1.33 volts and I get much better performance than Precisión Boost Enable


I just downgraded to 7201 and boost clock is back again  It must be an issue with 7302 or 1.0.0.3 AB. Avg Single core boost under load is about 4450 MHz with peaks up to 4550 MHz. All auto without pbo. CB R20 Single Core score went back up to 500 from 470. Multi core result is about the same. ~4100 MHz under load. Idle temp with the new chipset drivers is about 37°C.

So unless you are facing post issues, I would not recommend you to use 7302.


----------



## Aretak

Mech0z said:


> Dont Asus bios have some kind of fan smoothing?


There's an option in the BIOS, but it's non-functional. Always has been. It didn't work on the Asus Z270 board that I used to have either. AI Suite has the same option though and that one _does_ work. Just a matter of whether you want AI Suite installed or not. I don't find it so bad with the minimum install - just a couple of background processes using a few megabytes of RAM.


----------



## Lermite

Aretak said:


> There's an option in the BIOS, but it's non-functional. Always has been. It didn't work on the Asus Z270 board that I used to have either. AI Suite has the same option though and that one _does_ work. Just a matter of whether you want AI Suite installed or not. I don't find it so bad with the minimum install - just a couple of background processes using a few megabytes of RAM.


The most annoying fact is that the "Smoothing time" option always worked fine on my Prime X370 Pro despite it's much cheaper than the C6H.

I use Fan Xpert in AI Suite too, which works fine, unlike the bios.


----------



## Karagra

Btw anyone have a speed dump for K4A8G085WB-BCPB (TEAMGROUP-UD4-4133) mine don't match and want to check to see if one is corrupted.


----------



## Mech0z

MegamanAT said:


> I just downgraded to 7201 and boost clock is back again  It must be an issue with 7302 or 1.0.0.3 AB. Avg Single core boost under load is about 4450 MHz with peaks up to 4550 MHz. All auto without pbo. CB R20 Single Core score went back up to 500 from 470. Multi core result is about the same. ~4100 MHz under load. Idle temp with the new chipset drivers is about 37°C.
> 
> So unless you are facing post issues, I would not recommend you to use 7302.


Have you done any tinkering with ram and noticed a difference? I can only get 3466 on my Rev E die dual rank on 7301



Aretak said:


> There's an option in the BIOS, but it's non-functional. Always has been. It didn't work on the Asus Z270 board that I used to have either. AI Suite has the same option though and that one _does_ work. Just a matter of whether you want AI Suite installed or not. I don't find it so bad with the minimum install - just a couple of background processes using a few megabytes of RAM.


Thanks will look into that, just wanted minimal software running if possible


----------



## buyology

hi there, my cinebench r20 scores dropped so much


4.2Ghz all core scored was 5020, now; 4780


All auto, PBO ''Enabled'' in BIOS was 4860-4910 ( it was changing ), now; 4730


I just installed the newest chipset driver, tried Ryzen balanced performance and Windows Balanced results are the same. BTW Ryzen Balanced performance's minimum cpu usage selected %99


What did i do wrong?


BIOS: 7201, because 7302 is increasing temps.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

There is new AGESA 1.0.0.3 ABB (no brutal bugs acording to AMD)
We need to wait for it.
Im on 7003, NP so far ( using this for >1month)

I will upgrade to 3700X/3900X when it hits the ASUS Web.


==
" A particular observation among the PC community has been that 3rd Gen Ryzen desktop processors appear to exhibit high voltages and clockspeeds in software monitoring tools on Windows 10 May 2019 Update. 
AMD's Robert Hallock says that the issue here is basically an observer effect - 
"Our analysis indicates that certain pieces of popular software, which are widely considered to be 'low CPU load' applications, frequently make indirect requests for the highest performance and power state from the processor." 
Hallock goes on to add, 
"Third Gen Ryzen is designed to be extremely responsive to requests for higher performance, and this has led to some of the anomalous behaviour observed with high voltages and clockspeeds in monitoring utilities."

An immediate solution to the above is now ready in the form of a new chipset driver, version 1.07.29, which comes with a new AMD Ryzen Balanced power plan to implement the fix. 
This chipset driver also fixes Destiny 2 application launch issues. 
Furthermore, AMD has updated the AMD Ryzen Master overclocking software to version 2.0.1.1233 with new voltage and temperature reporting methodologies that more realistically demonstrate CPU behaviour.

Last but not least, AMD says that AGESA 1003ABB is on the way to provide a comprehensive solution for various software tools affected by the same underlying issues. 
AGESA 1003ABB will start appearing in production BIOSes in a few weeks.

You can read more about the Community Update #5 update and associated software releases in a detailed PDF file" ( https://community.amd.com/servlet/J...2-124770/Community_Update5_Detailed_Brief.pdf )

-> https://hexus.net/tech/news/cpu/133220-amd-talks-upcoming-agesa-1003abb-release/


----------



## Mech0z

buyology said:


> hi there, my cinebench r20 scores dropped so much
> 
> 
> 4.2Ghz all core scored was 5020, now; 4780
> 
> 
> All auto, PBO ''Enabled'' in BIOS was 4860-4910 ( it was changing ), now; 4730
> 
> 
> I just installed the newest chipset driver, tried Ryzen balanced performance and Windows Balanced results are the same. BTW Ryzen Balanced performance's minimum cpu usage selected %99
> 
> 
> What did i do wrong?
> 
> 
> BIOS: 7201, because 7302 is increasing temps.


Read https://old.reddit.com/r/hardware/c..._chipset_drivers_for/?st=jysgin66&sh=fd4b9186

The new chipset driver wont perform as well, but they seem to have done it to please the people being scared of high voltage spikes (Which is working as intended and shouldnt damage the cpu) but at the cost of pure performance

edit: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/new-amd-chipset-driver-performance-test-ryzen-9-3900x/


----------



## MegamanAT

Mech0z said:


> Have you done any tinkering with ram and noticed a difference? I can only get 3466 on my Rev E die dual rank on 7301


No. Micron E running at XMP default (3000 cl15). only disabled geardown so that cl15 will not be ignored.


----------



## rob87

Hey guys,

I'm currently running the latest BIOS sent from Aus ROG Marketing team, this should fix the 07 code error and all other errors. Let me know how you guys go with this, so far it's been stable


Sorry for the wait.

Please kindly download and update your BIOS to build 7304 from the link below to fix this problem:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1cKhVW4XscbKJd16p-qe-p1aVB9N39Cc1

regards,

ASUS ROG Marketing


----------



## buyology

Mech0z said:


> Read https://old.reddit.com/r/hardware/c..._chipset_drivers_for/?st=jysgin66&sh=fd4b9186
> 
> The new chipset driver wont perform as well, but they seem to have done it to please the people being scared of high voltage spikes (Which is working as intended and shouldnt damage the cpu) but at the cost of pure performance
> 
> edit: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/new-amd-chipset-driver-performance-test-ryzen-9-3900x/



But how can manual overclock result change? The driver makes difference for auto voltage. My manual oc was [email protected] LLC5


----------



## Mech0z

buyology said:


> But how can manual overclock result change? The driver makes difference for auto voltage. My manual oc was [email protected] LLC5


I dont know, maybe the cores still go to sleep and are slow in waking up, read the TPU test, they report better performance in all but cinebench


----------



## Ryoz

rob87 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm currently running the latest BIOS sent from Aus ROG Marketing team, this should fix the 07 code error and all other errors. Let me know how you guys go with this, so far it's been stable
> 
> 
> Sorry for the wait.
> 
> Please kindly download and update your BIOS to build 7304 from the link below to fix this problem:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1cKhVW4XscbKJd16p-qe-p1aVB9N39Cc1
> 
> regards,
> 
> ASUS ROG Marketing


Thanks for sharing, did it come with latest AGESA 1.0.0.3ABB?


----------



## rob87

Ryoz said:


> Thanks for sharing, did it come with latest AGESA 1.0.0.3ABB?


Sorry I'm not sure there's no change logs. I've been contacting Asus since my old mb came up with the errors and got a replacement but still in touch with Asus to keep you guys updated whom have the issues. I'll keep you posted if there are change logs.


----------



## TwoBeers

It will probably only have 1.0.0.3AB. But you can check with CPU-Z, HWinfo or AIDA64.


----------



## Pimpmuckl

rob87 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm currently running the latest BIOS sent from Aus ROG Marketing team, this should fix the 07 code error and all other errors. Let me know how you guys go with this, so far it's been stable
> 
> 
> Sorry for the wait.
> 
> Please kindly download and update your BIOS to build 7304 from the link below to fix this problem:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1cKhVW4XscbKJd16p-qe-p1aVB9N39Cc1
> 
> regards,
> 
> ASUS ROG Marketing


Took a peak with a hex editor and could only find "AGESA!V9.Combo-AM4 1.0.0.3" as string in the file.

So someone with more knowledge of the matter is needed to see if it's ABB or AB.

(I'd guess we won't see ABB for another week or so until testing is finished but who knows).


----------



## hughjazz44

Ne01 OnnA said:


> You can read more about the Community Update #5 update and associated software releases in a detailed PDF file" ( https://community.amd.com/servlet/J...2-124770/Community_Update5_Detailed_Brief.pdf )
> 
> -> https://hexus.net/tech/news/cpu/133220-amd-talks-upcoming-agesa-1003abb-release/


Good info. I hope that they implement the "rolling average temperature reading" directly into a future BIOS. I hate how the constant temperature spikes make the motherboard fan controllers go stupid. It would be nice if I didn't have to set a high minimum temperature and a long smoothing time to make the fans not "breathe".


----------



## jamesmca

TwoBeers said:


> It will probably only have 1.0.0.3AB. But you can check with CPU-Z, HWinfo or AIDA64.


7304, I flashed this just now, cpuz and aida showing it as "AGESA Version	Combo-AM4 1.0.0.3"

Thoughts, I was an 07 error code board. 7304 posted just fine. got into windows just fine, with only 1 reset from cold. so far boost seems ok, but settings are all auto for now.


----------



## larrydavid

rob87 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm currently running the latest BIOS sent from Aus ROG Marketing team, this should fix the 07 code error and all other errors. Let me know how you guys go with this, so far it's been stable
> 
> 
> Sorry for the wait.
> 
> Please kindly download and update your BIOS to build 7304 from the link below to fix this problem:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1cKhVW4XscbKJd16p-qe-p1aVB9N39Cc1
> 
> regards,
> 
> ASUS ROG Marketing


You don't happen to have the same BIOS for the Crosshair VI Extreme, do you?


----------



## KADEZ.

Hey guys I have a question. new build c6h wifi with r5 3600x. bios 7201.

My PC will not shut off.

I click "shutdown" on windows icon and my monitor will go black, like normal, but my PC will stay on.
The only way I can shut down my computer is holding the power button on my pc case. 
I can restart my pc in windows fine. 

I get the mobo code "04" which is "PCH initalization before microcode loading". but I do not understand what that means.
I've googled it a few times, and the solutions that have fixed others have not applied to me. My boot bios is all default and I double checked everything, and its all on auto, or nothing has changed.

New PSU. Same monitor, same gskill memory and same 1070ti that i've always had in my previous builds. Same PC case.


----------



## toxzl2

Updated from 7201 to 7302 and update AMD chipset drivers from 1.07.07.0725 to 1.07.29.0115

My PC is trash now... Cinebench dropped from 1693 to 1431, Ryzen [email protected] 1.35V 

Went back to 7201 and chipset 1.07.07.0725, same results...

Now, I'm MAD!

What is happening? Someone else is experiencing the same as I do


----------



## Takla

KADEZ. said:


> Hey guys I have a question. new build c6h wifi with r5 3600x. bios 7201.
> 
> My PC will not shut off.


I had the same issue with 7201. Updating to 7302 fixed this. Also, turn off CSM in the "Boot" settings in the bios.


----------



## cbjaust

toxzl2 said:


> Updated from 7201 to 7302 and update AMD chipset drivers from 1.07.07.0725 to 1.07.29.0115
> 
> My PC is trash now... Cinebench dropped from 1693 to 1431, Ryzen [email protected] 1.35V
> 
> Went back to 7201 and chipset 1.07.07.0725, same results...
> 
> Now, I'm MAD!
> 
> What is happening? Someone else is experiencing the same as I do


Why even update? You're running a Zen CPU. Before getting a 3600X I was running an 1800X and very happy with BIOS 3501.


----------



## HalongPort

There is a sale for the CH6 for roughly 100€.
Is it worth going with the CH6 instead of an Auros Elite/Pro paired with a 3800X?


----------



## Xial

Hey guys, just wondering if this is possibly a BIOS issue or not. I'm running a 2700X with BIOS 7201 and the problem I'm having is my chassis fan profiles reset to default when I power down my PC and power back on. It's kind of annoying to keep having to enter BIOS to change it every time because I have a 140mm 3,000 RPM industrial Noctua fan on the back of my case. When the profile resets it runs that fan at about 2,600 RPM and my PC is about to launch across the room.


----------



## Ironcobra

HalongPort said:


> There is a sale for the CH6 for roughly 100€.
> Is it worth going with the CH6 instead of an Auros Elite/Pro paired with a 3800X?


I love my ch6 for what its worth



Xial said:


> Hey guys, just wondering if this is possibly a BIOS issue or not. I'm running a 2700X with BIOS 7201 and the problem I'm having is my chassis fan profiles reset to default when I power down my PC and power back on. It's kind of annoying to keep having to enter BIOS to change it every time because I have a 140mm 3,000 RPM industrial Noctua fan on the back of my case. When the profile resets it runs that fan at about 2,600 RPM and my PC is about to launch across the room.


I just cant for the life of me understand why you guys running zen and zen+ are using experimental bios and then coming here to complain about it not working right.


----------



## raydenex

Xial said:


> Hey guys, just wondering if this is possibly a BIOS issue or not. I'm running a 2700X with BIOS 7201 and the problem I'm having is my chassis fan profiles reset to default when I power down my PC and power back on. It's kind of annoying to keep having to enter BIOS to change it every time because I have a 140mm 3,000 RPM industrial Noctua fan on the back of my case. When the profile resets it runs that fan at about 2,600 RPM and my PC is about to launch across the room.


6401 period.
You shouldn't be using any of the 7xxx BIOS if you're not on 3000-series CPU. They're all pretty much experimental at this point (The 7xxx BIOS).


----------



## raydenex

toxzl2 said:


> Updated from 7201 to 7302 and update AMD chipset drivers from 1.07.07.0725 to 1.07.29.0115
> 
> My PC is trash now... Cinebench dropped from 1693 to 1431, Ryzen [email protected] 1.35V
> 
> Went back to 7201 and chipset 1.07.07.0725, same results...
> 
> Now, I'm MAD!
> 
> What is happening? Someone else is experiencing the same as I do


1. You should not be using any of the 7xxx BIOS as they're all pretty much experimental and you'd be much happier running 6401 as I was before upgrading to a 3700x. 
2. When you rolled back to 7201 from 7302, that should be fine. What's likely causing your performance drop to remain is while you rolled back the chipset driver as well (1.07.29.0115 to 1.07.07.0725), the updated Ryzen power plans from 1.07.29.0115 might still persist. Tinker around with that. Might get you back to your old known results.


----------



## raydenex

Also Shamino of Asus on the ROG Forums shared this today;



> c6h more tested version of 07 fix
> 7304/7303 just number diff, same base between the 2.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ugloppevh7...-7304.rar?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/f5llvy419j...-7303.rar?dl=0


CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7304.rar
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ugloppevh7brlkg/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7304.rar?dl=0

ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-7303.rar
https://www.dropbox.com/s/f5llvy419j11qpt/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-7303.rar?dl=0


----------



## cbjaust

raydenex said:


> Also Shamino of Asus on the ROG Forums shared this today;
> 
> 
> 
> CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7304.rar
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ugloppevh7...-7304.rar?dl=0
> 
> ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-7303.rar
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/f5llvy419j...-7303.rar?dl=0


none of those archives open for me with 7-zip. Can anyone else check?


----------



## raydenex

cbjaust said:


> none of those archives open for me with 7-zip. Can anyone else check?


Sorry, the URL's were bad. Try these;

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ugloppevh7brlkg/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7304.rar?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/f5llvy419j11qpt/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-7303.rar?dl=0


----------



## Lermite

raydenex said:


> 1. You should not be using any of the 7xxx BIOS as they're all pretty much experimental and you'd be much happier running 6401 as I was before upgrading to a 3700x.


I only have a 1700 and I still upgrade my bios to the latest one, only from official Asus web site though (7201 now), because I still hope Asus makes the "Smoothing time" setting to work properly like it does with its cheaper boards.
Once I get a flawless bios including this cursed setting, I won't upgrade any longer but as long I have to deal with this bug, I'll keep updating.


----------



## cbjaust

raydenex said:


> Sorry, the URL's were bad. Try these;
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ugloppevh7brlkg/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7304.rar?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/f5llvy419j11qpt/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-7303.rar?dl=0


All good now. for some reason I could not open the archives using 7-zip on the work computer.
Cheers


----------



## Kildar

7304 - AMD CBS is still nerfed!


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Kildar said:


> 7304 - AMD CBS is still nerfed!


It is only nerfed on second-gen and first-gen. 3rd gen has it all. This bios is for 3rd gen anyways so 7201 is what you should be on. There is nothing in the new bios that is any benefit to zen1 and zen+. Wait till official release


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Hi all,


I recently purchased a 3600 paired with my Crosshair VI and had all the issues most of you have had. 7304 seems the most stable however.


My issue and I can't seem to find anyone else having the issue is the low boosting. My 3600 only goes to 4.1 max, not even spiking to 4.2. Pbo makes 0 difference and auto oc +200mhz doesn't work either. My temps are great on the h110i. 


I have noticed in Ryzen master than the TDC setting is ALWAYS at 0%, I've tried 7106 - 7304 and nothing changes this issue and I think this is what is limiting my boost potential. Has anyone else had this issue? Is there a fix? It's so frustartinng. I didn't have this issue with my 2700X


----------



## alexp999

Sideways2k said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I recently purchased a 3600 paired with my Crosshair VI and had all the issues most of you have had. 7304 seems the most stable however.
> 
> 
> My issue and I can't seem to find anyone else having the issue is the low boosting. My 3600 only goes to 4.1 max, not even spiking to 4.2. Pbo makes 0 difference and auto oc +200mhz doesn't work either. My temps are great on the h110i.
> 
> 
> I have noticed in Ryzen master than the TDC setting is ALWAYS at 0%, I've tried 7106 - 7304 and nothing changes this issue and I think this is what is limiting my boost potential. Has anyone else had this issue? Is there a fix? It's so frustartinng. I didn't have this issue with my 2700X


It's just because of AGESA 1.0.0.3, we'll have to wait for the next AGESA update from AMD (not just an AB... path, but 1.0.0.4+) before it's fixed.

It worked fine on 1.0.0.2, but generally everyone has seen the same reduced boost clocks on all boards running 1.0.0.3, not just our C6 boards.


----------



## Mech0z

Sideways2k said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I recently purchased a 3600 paired with my Crosshair VI and had all the issues most of you have had. 7304 seems the most stable however.
> 
> 
> My issue and I can't seem to find anyone else having the issue is the low boosting. My 3600 only goes to 4.1 max, not even spiking to 4.2. Pbo makes 0 difference and auto oc +200mhz doesn't work either. My temps are great on the h110i.
> 
> 
> I have noticed in Ryzen master than the TDC setting is ALWAYS at 0%, I've tried 7106 - 7304 and nothing changes this issue and I think this is what is limiting my boost potential. Has anyone else had this issue? Is there a fix? It's so frustartinng. I didn't have this issue with my 2700X


I couldnt get boosting to give more than 4075-4090 so I manually oced to 4.15 @ 1.325V instead


----------



## Xial

Ironcobra said:


> I just cant for the life of me understand why you guys running zen and zen+ are using experimental bios and then coming here to complain about it not working right.


I'm just trying to make sure everything is all good before I toss a 3900X in it. Everything else is good using a 2700X, the only issue is the chassis fan profiles reset after system power down/up and if it's going to do the same thing with a new CPU then I'm going to hold off swapping the CPU.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

alexp999 said:


> It's just because of AGESA 1.0.0.3, we'll have to wait for the next AGESA update from AMD (not just an AB... path, but 1.0.0.4+) before it's fixed.
> 
> It worked fine on 1.0.0.2, but generally everyone has seen the same reduced boost clocks on all boards running 1.0.0.3, not just our C6 boards.



The TDC not working happened on both AGESA versions! But I think you are right, we just need to wait!




Mech0z said:


> I couldnt get boosting to give more than 4075-4090 so I manually oced to 4.15 @ 1.325V instead



You might be onto something there! Does down clock/volting work? 




Xial said:


> I'm just trying to make sure everything is all good before I toss a 3900X in it. Everything else is good using a 2700X, the only issue is the chassis fan profiles reset after system power down/up and if it's going to do the same thing with a new CPU then I'm going to hold off swapping the CPU.



Ah I see! Yeah the AMD CBS is normal on 3rd gen. Fortunately, I have no fan issues, just issues with the TDC reading.


----------



## LicSqualo

Just to share my experience.
ALWAYS installed the latest bios for my C6H. Now on 7304. No issues for my 1700 oc'ed to 4040MHz, always used a profile saved to my USB stick and reloaded after any bios upgrade without issues. 
Also, never had issues for my cpu fans (4 fans, 4pin PWM with a powered splitter connected to the CPU fan on my MB). 

I'm not sure I was so lucky...  I'm thinking it was and is a good setting.


----------



## Kildar

Sideways2k said:


> It is only nerfed on second-gen and first-gen. 3rd gen has it all. This bios is for 3rd gen anyways so 7201 is what you should be on. There is nothing in the new bios that is any benefit to zen1 and zen+. Wait till official release


I'm just trying to keep on top of bios changes till my 3900x gets here.

ALso, 7304 causes BSOD's. Had three today from it. If you dont have a gen 3 dont bother.


----------



## Pandemixx

Sideways2k said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I recently purchased a 3600 paired with my Crosshair VI and had all the issues most of you have had. 7304 seems the most stable however.
> 
> 
> My issue and I can't seem to find anyone else having the issue is the low boosting. My 3600 only goes to 4.1 max, not even spiking to 4.2. Pbo makes 0 difference and auto oc +200mhz doesn't work either. My temps are great on the h110i.
> 
> 
> I have noticed in Ryzen master than the TDC setting is ALWAYS at 0%, I've tried 7106 - 7304 and nothing changes this issue and I think this is what is limiting my boost potential. Has anyone else had this issue? Is there a fix? It's so frustartinng. I didn't have this issue with my 2700X



This is a common issue with with 3600's across motherboards. Notanapplefan did a video the other day on it, his wouldn't hit more than 4.1 on an asrock x570 board. Try running performance enhancer lvl 4(oc), it worked for me in in 7302 anyway on my 3800x. Regardless you are better off just all core overclocking that thing to 4.1ghz if you can get it at decent voltages. I wouldn't go much higher than 1.35v on that thing even with the AIO. You get a workload that hits L3 cache and the cores really hard and it will pretty much crash instantly above that voltage, cause it will hit 100c+ die temp in about 3 seconds.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Pandemixx said:


> This is a common issue with with 3600's across motherboards. Notanapplefan did a video the other day on it, his wouldn't hit more than 4.1 on an asrock x570 board. Try running performance enhancer lvl 4(oc), it worked for me in in 7302 anyway on my 3800x. Regardless you are better off just all core overclocking that thing to 4.1ghz if you can get it at decent voltages. I wouldn't go much higher than 1.35v on that thing even with the AIO. You get a workload that hits L3 cache and the cores really hard and it will pretty much crash instantly above that voltage, cause it will hit 100c+ die temp in about 3 seconds.



Thank you for the advice. I'm glad I'm not the only one with the issue. I briefly tested 4.2ghz @ 1.325v and it was cinebench and 3dmark stable, I just need to test further stability but was unsure if it was safe without downclocking. I have to admit it does get warm on my AIO even at stock. The joys of early-adopting I guess!


----------



## oile

Do you have 3600 too?
Mine seems avx2 stable only at 4075 @ 1.33volts.
With this voltage my nh d14 barely manage to keep it under 90C tdie temperature. (but asus wmi reports 71C of cpu temperature...is it normal?)


----------



## Dbsjej56464

oile said:


> Do you have 3600 too?
> Mine seems avx2 stable only at 4075 @ 1.33volts.
> With this voltage my nh d14 barely manage to keep it under 90C tdie temperature. (but asus wmi reports 71C of cpu temperature...is it normal?)




Yeah I have the 3600. I haven't run any stress tests yet. But running stock with boosts to 4050-4075 I'm getting up to 65c in games with spikes to 70c. With my old 2700x I rarely hit 60c while gaming. 

I'm going to have ago at manual overclocking tomorrow and see if the temps are better


----------



## Pandemixx

Sideways2k said:


> Thank you for the advice. I'm glad I'm not the only one with the issue. I briefly tested 4.2ghz @ 1.325v and it was cinebench and 3dmark stable, I just need to test further stability but was unsure if it was safe without downclocking. I have to admit it does get warm on my AIO even at stock. The joys of early-adopting I guess!


If you can get anywhere near 4.2ghz all core then PBO is 100% pointless anyway because you got a good chip. I'd try to run cinebench r20 3 times in a row, if you don't get any error messages you are probably within 25mhz of being stable for an everyday overclock, worst case 50mhz at the same voltage.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Pandemixx said:


> If you can get anywhere near 4.2ghz all core then PBO is 100% pointless anyway because you got a good chip. I'd try to run cinebench r20 3 times in a row, if you don't get any error messages you are probably within 25mhz of being stable for an everyday overclock, worst case 50mhz at the same voltage.



Great thanks! I'm going to have a play tomorrow, I've watched notanapplefan video too! + rep cheers!


----------



## yswai1986

oile said:


> Do you have 3600 too?
> Mine seems avx2 stable only at 4075 @ 1.33volts.
> With this voltage my nh d14 barely manage to keep it under 90C tdie temperature. (but asus wmi reports 71C of cpu temperature...is it normal?)


My 3700x is 4150Mhz stable @1.325v real bench (avx)). I haven't try 4175 Mhz but 4200MHz definitely not stable. So i guess your result is about right.

During realbench the max temp shoots up to 80C max. Noctua d14, but my ambient is ~32C.


----------



## oile

yswai1986 said:


> My 3700x is 4150Mhz stable @1.325v real bench (avx)). I haven't try 4175 Mhz but 4200MHz definitely not stable. So i guess your result is about right.
> 
> 
> 
> During realbench the max temp shoots up to 80C max. Noctua d14, but my ambient is ~32C.


Have you tried something heavier like occt or prime95 29b5?
I don't understand why D14 seems not good enough anymore. I don't feel it very warm when the cpu is at 87C. There is something wrong. Repasted with mx4, gc2 and gc extreme. 
Maybe and incorrect (or purposely skewed) tdie? Maybe heatpipes are not the best solution for 7nm? I don't understand. 
But asus wmi is reporting a lot more realistic temps for what I fell touching the heatsink.
It could also be that good silicons have a lot better temps than others even in the same sku


----------



## Mech0z

Sideways2k said:


> You might be onto something there! Does down clock/volting work?


They still go to sleep if thats what you mean, also had to go to 4.1, the [email protected] wasnt prime95 stable. 

But now I am running 3800CL16 with 1900 FLC so decent scores for Micron Rev E die https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...0MWVPcYjf6nOlr9CtkkfN78tSo/edit#gid=527992713

3687 in CB20


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Mech0z said:


> They still go to sleep if thats what you mean, also had to go to 4.1, the [email protected] wasnt prime95 stable.
> 
> But now I am running 3800CL16 with 1900 FLC so decent scores for Micron Rev E die https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...0MWVPcYjf6nOlr9CtkkfN78tSo/edit#gid=527992713



I tested earlier at 4.2Ghz @ 1.325v. I didn't run prime as I'm worried about temps. But I looped 5x Cinebench R20 and played BF5 for an hour and it was great. I noticed the cores sleeping in RM too. Did you OC via the bios or RM? Seen mixed reports on Reddit on the best way to do it. I noticed in your screenshots your TDC is 0% too so it clearly is a bios issue! 



I have some 3200mhz b-die which I need to overclock. Is 1.45v a safe voltage for those kits?


----------



## Pandemixx

oile said:


> Do you have 3600 too?
> Mine seems avx2 stable only at 4075 @ 1.33volts.
> With this voltage my nh d14 barely manage to keep it under 90C tdie temperature. (but asus wmi reports 71C of cpu temperature...is it normal?)


Those temps are normal during avx. CPU temp is edge temp, while die temp is recorded much closer to the die. At least with my chip you get much over 95c on the tdie or 82c cpu temp reading and its on the verge of crashing. I got 4.2 ghz stable at about 1.3v on prime 95 small fft. But I'm running 4.325 @ 1.33v for my stable everyday overclock without issue. The same core crashes every time when it heats up, if it wasn't for the one mediocre core I'm fairly sure I could push well over 4.4. I can get 4.375 somewhat stable, but it requires 1.4v and I just cannot recommend pushing over 1.35v on this thing regardless of how good your cooling is. 

The issue with the 3600 is is, you are probably 3 levels of binning below the best. They are using those same chips for the 3600x, and the 3900x, so you are basically getting the lowest of the low. Doesn't mean you can't get lucky though and get a decent one, just the odds are severely not in your favor. The same thing applies for the 3700x and the 3800x, even the 3800x is mediocre silicon at best I would guess.  I imagine they are hoarding the best, or at least significantly better 8 and 6 cores for the 3950x & threadripper. At least it makes sense when you consider they aren't releasing the 16 core until September. Some people say it's Epyc, but I'm fairly sure the most voltage efficient chips at those low frequencies don't directly equate to the highest clocking chips.

If I had to guess I'd say the early adoption of the 7nm process is just kinda all over the place. EUV lithography will hopefully solve some of the randomness on the next gen, but time will tell. Some cores can hit over 4.7 ghz now, but some cores on the same die can only hit 4.0-4.3. If AMD could tighten that range across all chips it might be fairly common to hit 4.5ghz all core on these things without any architecture changes. I'm pretty sure this thing @ 4.5ghz would gobsmack the 9900k and any 10th gen chips they are planning on releasing on the very tired skylake architecture. Sorry I kinda rambled on there.


----------



## Pandemixx

Sideways2k said:


> I tested earlier at 4.2Ghz @ 1.325v. I didn't run prime as I'm worried about temps. But I looped 5x Cinebench R20 and played BF5 for an hour and it was great. I noticed the cores sleeping in RM too. Did you OC via the bios or RM? Seen mixed reports on Reddit on the best way to do it. I noticed in your screenshots your TDC is 0% too so it clearly is a bios issue!
> 
> 
> 
> I have some 3200mhz b-die which I need to overclock. Is 1.45v a safe voltage for those kits?


I wouldn't even worry about prime, it heats up so much that it's not even a realistic stability benchmark. Maybe there is some program you can throw at your machine that might come close to replicating prime 95 small fft, but I have no idea what it would be. It's certainly not what 99+% of people will ever do with these things.

Also, 1.45v is a safe voltage for samsung b-die, although you can probably get away with a little less unless you are really trying to crank those things. I have a 3200 g-skill cas 14 kit running at 3600 @ 1.43v at 14-14-14-28-42-1T, seemingly without issue.


----------



## Mech0z

Pandemixx said:


> Those temps are normal during avx. CPU temp is edge temp, while die temp is recorded much closer to the die. At least with my chip you get much over 95c on the tdie or 82c cpu temp reading and its on the verge of crashing. I got 4.2 ghz stable at about 1.3v on prime 95 small fft. But I'm running 4.325 @ 1.33v for my stable everyday overclock without issue. The same core crashes every time when it heats up, if it wasn't for the one mediocre core I'm fairly sure I could push well over 4.4. I can get 4.375 somewhat stable, but it requires 1.4v and I just cannot recommend pushing over 1.35v on this thing regardless of how good your cooling is.
> 
> The issue with the 3600 is is, you are probably 3 levels of binning below the best. They are using those same chips for the 3600x, and the 3900x, so you are basically getting the lowest of the low. Doesn't mean you can't get lucky though and get a decent one, just the odds are severely not in your favor. The same thing applies for the 3700x and the 3800x, even the 3800x is mediocre silicon at best I would guess. I imagine they are hoarding the best, or at least significantly better 8 and 6 cores for the 3950x & threadripper. At least it makes sense when you consider they aren't releasing the 16 core until September. Some people say it's Epyc, but I'm fairly sure the most voltage efficient chips at those low frequencies don't directly equate to the highest clocking chips.
> 
> If I had to guess I'd say the early adoption of the 7nm process is just kinda all over the place. EUV lithography will hopefully solve some of the randomness on the next gen, but time will tell. Some cores can hit over 4.7 ghz now, but some cores on the same die can only hit 4.0-4.3. If AMD could tighten that range across all chips it might be fairly common to hit 4.5ghz all core on these things without any architecture changes. I'm pretty sure this thing @ 4.5ghz would gobsmack the 9900k and any 10th gen chips they are planning on releasing on the very tired skylake architecture. Sorry I kinda rambled on there.


Thats why I bought a 3600, will upgrade to 4xxx next year and get a 3900x successor instead, I had a preorder for 3900x, but canceled that and just did this 3600 for now. Really hope that server chips get their own wafers next year, then all the top bins will go to consumer chips together with a more mature 7+ node


----------



## Pandemixx

Does anyone know if there is a ccx overclocking tool that will allow a ccx overclock to automatically run at startup? I'm pretty sure this is by far the best way to overclock these things.

This is looking pretty sexy IMO.


----------



## dlbsyst

Guys, if your doing an all core overclock check your 1.8 PLL Voltage. I had mine on auto in the BIOS and for some reason it was running at 2.087 Volts. I had to manually key it in and now back to normal.


----------



## ocburn

Updated today to 7201, seems ok


Spoiler


----------



## RossiOCUK

noko59 said:


> 3900x, 4 dims GSkill 3200 CAS 14 (BDie) running at 3733, passed MemTest Pro for over 500% test run. Bios 7302 for me was a God send, no cold boot issues. A very happy camper so to speak.
> 
> Been gaming with PCIe 4 for a Radeon 5700 XT Lisa Sue flawlessly. 3dMark PCI Express benchmark - 25.19GB/s
> http://www.3dmark.com/pcie/26830


-

I have finally got myself a 3900X but having issues getting anything other than default setting to work. If I ramp up to even 3200MHz (1600/1600) with loose timings I get boot issues and just loops back around to safe boot. Sometimes it gets stuck with QCode: 1F.

Any ideas where I should focus my efforts? I am too running 4x8GB GSKill B-Die (4000MHz CL18 kits).


----------



## Mech0z

dlbsyst said:


> Guys, if your doing an all core overclock check your 1.8 PLL Voltage. I had mine on auto in the BIOS and for some reason it was running at 2.087 Volts. I had to manually key it in and now back to normal.


Mine was also 2+, what does it change? Temps didn't seem to drop


----------



## dlbsyst

Mech0z said:


> Mine was also 2+, what does it change? Temps didn't seem to drop


I'm not sure what it changed other than lowering it to 1.8 volts certainly didn't hurt my performance. In CBR20 I'm getting a score of 5221 from my Ryzen 3700X running all core at 4.3 GHz. My CPU voltage at 1.33750.

I just don't think it is a good idea running it at such a high voltage and thought I would let me fellow enthusiasts know about it just in case they missed it.


----------



## RossiOCUK

RossiOCUK said:


> -
> 
> I have finally got myself a 3900X but having issues getting anything other than default setting to work. If I ramp up to even 3200MHz (1600/1600) with loose timings I get boot issues and just loops back around to safe boot. Sometimes it gets stuck with QCode: 1F.
> 
> Any ideas where I should focus my efforts? I am too running 4x8GB GSKill B-Die (4000MHz CL18 kits).


Solved it. I had flashed to 7304, I went back to 7201 and I'm having a infinitely better experience.

7304 is a load of ****e. I couldn't boot or restart properly nor increase memory frequency beyond 2400MHz. 7201 seems flawless in comparison.


----------



## Pimpmuckl

Could someone check if Ryzen Master shows the correct PPT and TDC values?

EDC is correctly reported (looks like it at least), PPT and TDC are stuck though. I reinstalled the chipset drivers and Ryzen Master but I can't seem to be able to fix it.

This is with a 3700X.


----------



## jamesmca

RossiOCUK said:


> Solved it. I had flashed to 7304, I went back to 7201 and I'm having a infinitely better experience.
> 
> 7304 is a load of ****e. I couldn't boot or restart properly nor increase memory frequency beyond 2400MHz. 7201 seems flawless in comparison.


7304 is mostly for those that couldn't post with error 07 on 7201


----------



## ddizon

Hi

recently upgrade my 1800x to the 3600.

I am having issues posting with 2x8gb of ram, giving me the c5 error. However if I remove one stick of ram it post and boots right away.

G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GFX

I've tried flashing the bios to 7304 still no luck. any one run into this issue and found a fix?


----------



## Amir007

ddizon said:


> Hi
> 
> recently upgrade my 1800x to the 3600.
> 
> I am having issues posting with 2x8gb of ram, giving me the c5 error. However if I remove one stick of ram it post and boots right away.
> 
> G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GFX
> 
> I've tried flashing the bios to 7304 still no luck. any one run into this issue and found a fix?


I myself upgraded from 1800x but to the 3700x. I happen to have the same ram as you but no issues here what so ever on 7304. It must be something you are doing or didn't do right.


----------



## ddizon

Amir007 said:


> I myself upgraded from 1800x but to the 3700x. I happen to have the same ram as you but no issues here what so ever on 7304. It must be something you are doing or didn't do right.


Tried it again putting both ram slots in dimm a1 and dimm a2 and it boots fine. 

but once put them in dim a2 bim b2 formation i get the c5 error.


----------



## Pandemixx

ddizon said:


> Tried it again putting both ram slots in dimm a1 and dimm a2 and it boots fine.
> 
> but once put them in dim a2 bim b2 formation i get the c5 error.


I'd go through and put 1 stick in 1 slot, try all 4 of them individually. It's possibly your ram slot for some reason is bad or has some dust in it or something. The only other thing I could suggest it try throwing 1.45v at it for both ram boot voltage and ram voltage and see what happens. If neither one of those things are the issue I would be at a loss at that point.

On a side note unrelated to your memory issue, PLL 1.8 voltage was reading 2.33v in hwinfo for me. I went in and manually set it back to 1.8v using bios 7302. Not sure why that would be happening, but once i manually set it to 1.8v I haven't seen it spike since, so I would probably suggest the rest of you do the same to be safe.


----------



## Amir007

ddizon said:


> Tried it again putting both ram slots in dimm a1 and dimm a2 and it boots fine.
> 
> but once put them in dim a2 bim b2 formation i get the c5 error.


Remove the CMOS battery and wait for about 15 min and insert it back in. Then boot to Windows at default 2400Mhz speed and don't modify anything in Bios yet. The system will hang for about 30-45sec before you notice the monitor turn on on that initial boot so don't worry because it'll post eventually. Run a few shut downs and restarts and see how it behaves. It should be okay. If so, now go back to Bios and set profile to 3200Mhz on Ram and save. Go through testing once again. 

Any better?

(you want a2 and b2 for DC mode) Did you try a1 and b1? That should also give you DC I believe...although a2/b2 is recommended.


----------



## Amir007

Pandemixx said:


> I'd go through and put 1 stick in 1 slot, try all 4 of them individually. It's possibly your ram slot for some reason is bad or has some dust in it or something. The only other thing I could suggest it try throwing 1.45v at it for both ram boot voltage and ram voltage and see what happens. If neither one of those things are the issue I would be at a loss at that point.
> 
> On a side note unrelated to your memory issue, PLL 1.8 voltage was reading 2.33v in hwinfo for me. I went in and manually set it back to 1.8v using bios 7302. Not sure why that would be happening, but once i manually set it to 1.8v I haven't seen it spike since, so I would probably suggest the rest of you do the same to be safe.


it is probably related to that 7302 bios. I just updated from 02 to 04 (7304) last night so its too late to confirm. Currently, with 7304 i'm seeing the correct voltage for PLL.


----------



## ddizon

Amir007 said:


> ddizon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tried it again putting both ram slots in dimm a1 and dimm a2 and it boots fine.
> 
> but once put them in dim a2 bim b2 formation i get the c5 error.
> 
> 
> 
> Remove the CMOS battery and wait for about 15 min and insert it back in. Then boot to Windows at default 2400Mhz speed and don't modify anything in Bios yet. The system will hang for about 30-45sec before you notice the monitor turn on on that initial boot so don't worry because it'll post eventually. Run a few shut downs and restarts and see how it behaves. It should be okay. If so, now go back to Bios and set profile to 3200Mhz on Ram and save. Go through testing once again.
> 
> Any better?
> 
> (you want a2 and b2 for DC mode) Did you try a1 and b1? That should also give you DC I believe...although a2/b2 is recommended.
Click to expand...

Tried this was still not able to boot with ram in a2 and b2. a1 and b1 no luck as well.

I switched back to my 1800x to test and all the dc combinations were working fine and booting to windows. A1/B1 A2/B2. 

I tried moving the ram slots to B1/B2 no post on the 3600. 

Faulty processor ram controller?

Not sure what else to assume here.


----------



## Pandemixx

ddizon said:


> Tried this was still not able to boot with ram in a2 and b2. a1 and b1 no luck as well.
> 
> I switched back to my 1800x to test and all the dc combinations were working fine and booting to windows. A1/B1 A2/B2.
> 
> I tried moving the ram slots to B1/B2 no post on the 3600.
> 
> Faulty processor ram controller?
> 
> Not sure what else to assume here.


I have pretty much the same kit, but trident z. 3200 cas 14. I had a miserable time in 7201 and no issues in 7302.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Does anybody find it odd when running manual OC with a set voltage there is no vdroop? Is this normal? I run auto LLC


----------



## RossiOCUK

Ryzen 3000 users - Does anyone mind sharing a txt dump of their BIOS settings? 

Especially those running 3900X and 4 DIMM configs.

TIA


----------



## enthilzar

RossiOCUK said:


> Ryzen 3000 users - Does anyone mind sharing a txt dump of their BIOS settings?
> 
> Especially those running 3900X and 4 DIMM configs.
> 
> TIA


Tests can be found here:
https://www.computerbase.de/forum/threads/amd-ryzen-ram-oc-community.1829356/page-636#post-22956624

[2019/08/02 21:54:00]
Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Performance Enhancer [Auto]
CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
Performance Bias [Aida/Geekbench]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3733MHz]
FCLK Frequency [1867MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Auto]
SMT Mode [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
Precision Boost Overdrive [Disabled]
Max CPU Boost Clock Override [Auto]
Platform Thermal Throttle Limit [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [16]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [32]
Trc [48]
TrrdS [6]
TrrdL [12]
Tfaw [36]
TwtrS [4]
TwtrL [12]
Twr [14]
Trcpage [Auto]
TrdrdScl [4]
TwrwrScl [4]
Trfc [312]
Trfc2 [Auto]
Trfc4 [Auto]
Tcwl [14]
Trtp [8]
Trdwr [8]
Twrrd [3]
TwrwrSc [1]
TwrwrSd [7]
TwrwrDd [7]
TrdrdSc [1]
TrdrdSd [5]
TrdrdDd [5]
Tcke [1]
ProcODT [36.9 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [Auto]
RttWr [Auto]
RttPark [Auto]
MemAddrCmdSetup [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
MemCkeSetup [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
CPU Current Capability [Auto]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
DRAM Current Capability [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [Auto]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CLDO VDDP voltage [Auto]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.10000]
DRAM Voltage [1.48500]
CLDO VDDG voltage [0.950]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Auto]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Disabled]
Q-Code LED Function [Disabled after POST]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
NVMe RAID mode [Disabled]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
HD Audio Controller [Disabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX8_2：X4/X4 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Disabled]
When system is in working state [Off]
In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [Off]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Device [CT500BX100SSD1]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
Corsair Flash Voyager 1100 [Auto]
USB3.1_E1 [Enabled]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Enabled]
USB3_6 [Enabled]
USB3_7 [Enabled]
USB3_8 [Enabled]
USB3_9 [Enabled]
USB3_10 [Enabled]
USB2_11 [Enabled]
USB2_12 [Enabled]
USB2_13 [Enabled]
USB2_14 [Enabled]
USB_15 [Enabled]
USB_16 [Enabled]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [7.7 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Manual]
CPU Upper Temperature [70]
CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
CPU Middle Temperature [68]
CPU Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [65]
CPU Lower Temperature [50]
CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%) [50]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [PCH]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 1 Upper Temperature [70]
Chassis Fan 1 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [50]
Chassis Fan 1 Middle Temperature [50]
Chassis Fan 1 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [20]
Chassis Fan 1 Lower Temperature [20]
Chassis Fan 1 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [20]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [PCH]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 2 Upper Temperature [70]
Chassis Fan 2 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [50]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle Temperature [25]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [20]
Chassis Fan 2 Lower Temperature [20]
Chassis Fan 2 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [20]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [PCH]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 3 Upper Temperature [70]
Chassis Fan 3 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [50]
Chassis Fan 3 Middle Temperature [25]
Chassis Fan 3 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [20]
Chassis Fan 3 Lower Temperature [20]
Chassis Fan 3 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [20]
AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control [PWM Mode]
Water Pump Upper Temperature [70]
Water Pump Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Water Pump Middle Temperature [25]
Water Pump Middle. Duty Cycle(%) [100]
Water Pump Lower Temperature [20]
Water Pump Min. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
NVMe Support [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
AMI Native NVMe Driver Support [Enabled]
Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
POST Report [1 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Disabled]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [2]
Profile Name [3733CL14_vddg]
Save to Profile [3]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
DIMM Slot Number [DIMM_A1]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]
Custom Pstate0 [Auto]
CCD Control [Auto]
Core control [Auto]
SMT Control [Auto]
L1 Stream HW Prefetcher [Auto]
L2 Stream HW Prefetcher [Auto]
Platform First Error Handling [Enabled]
Core Performance Boost [Auto]
Global C-state Control [Auto]
DRAM ECC Enable [Auto]
DRAM scrub time [Auto]
Poison scrubber control [Auto]
Redirect scrubber control [Auto]
Redirect scrubber limit [Auto]
NUMA nodes per socket [Auto]
Memory interleaving [Auto]
Memory interleaving size [Auto]
1TB remap [Auto]
DRAM map inversion [Auto]
ACPI SRAT L3 Cache As NUMA Domain [Auto]
ACPI SLIT Distance Control [Auto]
ACPI SLIT remote relative distance [Auto]
GMI encryption control [Auto]
xGMI encryption control [Auto]
CAKE CRC perf bounds Control [Auto]
4-link xGMI max speed [Auto]
3-link xGMI max speed [Auto]
Disable DF to external IP SyncFloodPropagation [Auto]
Disable DF sync flood propagation [Auto]
CC6 memory region encryption [Auto]
Memory Clear [Auto]
Overclock [Enabled]
Memory Clock Speed [Auto]
Tcl [Auto]
Trcdrd [Auto]
Trcdwr [Auto]
Trp [Auto]
Tras [Auto]
Trc Ctrl [Auto]
TrrdS [Auto]
TrrdL [Auto]
Tfaw Ctrl [Auto]
TwtrS [Auto]
TwtrL [Auto]
Twr Ctrl [Auto]
Trcpage Ctrl [Auto]
TrdrdScL Ctrl [Auto]
TwrwrScL Ctrl [Auto]
Trfc Ctrl [Auto]
Trfc2 Ctrl [Auto]
Trfc4 Ctrl [Auto]
Tcwl [Auto]
Trtp [Auto]
Tcke [Auto]
Trdwr [Auto]
Twrrd [Auto]
TwrwrSc [Auto]
TwrwrSd [Auto]
TwrwrDd [Auto]
TrdrdSc [Auto]
TrdrdSd [Auto]
TrdrdDd [Auto]
ProcODT [Auto]
Power Down Enable [Auto]
Cmd2T [Auto]
Gear Down Mode [Auto]
CAD Bus Timing User Controls [Auto]
CAD Bus Drive Strength User Controls [Auto]
Data Bus Configuration User Controls [Auto]
Data Poisoning [Auto]
DRAM Post Package Repair [Disable]
RCD Parity [Auto]
DRAM Address Command Parity Retry [Auto]
Write CRC Enable [Auto]
DRAM Write CRC Enable and Retry Limit [Auto]
Disable Memory Error Injection [True]
DRAM ECC Symbol Size [Auto]
DRAM UECC Retry [Auto]
TSME [Auto]
Data Scramble [Auto]
DFE Read Training [Auto]
FFE Write Training [Auto]
PMU Pattern Bits Control [Auto]
MR6VrefDQ Control [Auto]
CPU Vref Training Seed Control [Auto]
Chipselect Interleaving [Auto]
BankGroupSwap [Auto]
BankGroupSwapAlt [Auto]
Address Hash Bank [Auto]
Address Hash CS [Auto]
Address Hash Rm [Auto]
SPD Read Optimization [Enabled]
MBIST Enable [Disabled]
Pattern Select [PRBS]
Pattern Length [3]
Aggressor Channel [1 Aggressor Channel]
Aggressor Static Lane Control [Disabled]
Target Static Lane Control [Disabled]
Worst Case Margin Granularity [Per Chip Select]
Read Voltage Sweep Step Size [1]
Read Timing Sweep Step Size [1]
Write Voltage Sweep Step Size [1]
Write Timing Sweep Step Size [1]
IOMMU [Auto]
Precision Boost Overdrive [Auto]
Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar [Auto]
FCLK Frequency [Auto]
SOC OVERCLOCK VID [0]
UCLK DIV1 MODE [Auto]
VDDP Voltage Control [Auto]
VDDG Voltage Control [Auto]
SoC/Uncore OC Mode [Auto]
LN2 Mode [Auto]
ACS Enable [Auto]
PCIe Ten Bit Tag Support [Auto]
cTDP Control [Auto]
EfficiencyModeEn [Auto]
Package Power Limit Control [Auto]
APBDIS [Auto]
DF Cstates [Auto]
CPPC [Enabled]
CPPC Preferred Cores [Enabled]
BoostFmaxEn [Auto]
Early Link Speed [Auto]


----------



## RossiOCUK

Thanks @enthilzar


----------



## ocburn

Got a 3600 today instead of 2600.
On 7201 - same settings
Is that ok?



Spoiler


----------



## Disassociative

ocburn said:


> Got a 3600 today instead of 2600.
> On 7201 - same settings
> Is that ok?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


From what I can gather Zen 2 has slightly lower memory bandwidth and higher latency with memory - might be something to do with the memory controller been on a separate die? I upgraded to a X570 Aorus Master with a 3700x from this board with a 2700x and my memory benchmark results are similar to yours.


----------



## toxzl2

Guys what MBEC and RGE2 versions do you have?

Mine is AM4-0312 and EC2 version RGE2-AM4-0106

I was having issues with 7302 and 7304 on a Ryzen 1700 @ 3.9 1.35V so went back to 7106 but the only problem I see is the mouseover on BIOS, not working.

What's the best stable BIOS for Ryzen 1700 in your opinion?

Thanks.


----------



## thebufenator

Are people getting good memory clocks yet on 3x00 chips?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

toxzl2 said:


> Guys what MBEC and RGE2 versions do you have?
> 
> Mine is AM4-0312 and EC2 version RGE2-AM4-0106
> 
> I was having issues with 7302 and 7304 on a Ryzen 1700 @ 3.9 1.35V so went back to 7106 but the only problem I see is the mouseover on BIOS, not working.
> 
> What's the best stable BIOS for Ryzen 1700 in your opinion?
> 
> Thanks.



The one with AGESA 1.0.0.1 as it has the schedular changes when combined with windows 10 1903. 7003 I believe?

EDIT: ASUS only did AGESA 1.0.0.2 which is 7201 - This worked great with my old 2700X otherwise you will want one of the old 1.0.0.6 bios


----------



## Pandemixx

toxzl2 said:


> Guys what MBEC and RGE2 versions do you have?
> 
> Mine is AM4-0312 and EC2 version RGE2-AM4-0106
> 
> I was having issues with 7302 and 7304 on a Ryzen 1700 @ 3.9 1.35V so went back to 7106 but the only problem I see is the mouseover on BIOS, not working.
> 
> What's the best stable BIOS for Ryzen 1700 in your opinion?
> 
> Thanks.


I would probably go back to the last bios before they released zen+ worst case. That scheduler improvement only shows up in very specific workloads, not enough to worry about it really.

I wanna say I was on 3502 before I updated for zen 2.

Version 3502
2018/01/307.65 MBytes
CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 3502
Update to AGESA 1000a for new upcoming processors

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3502.zip


----------



## The Sandman

toxzl2 said:


> Guys what MBEC and RGE2 versions do you have?
> 
> Mine is AM4-0312 and EC2 version RGE2-AM4-0106
> 
> I was having issues with 7302 and 7304 on a Ryzen 1700 @ 3.9 1.35V so went back to 7106 but the only problem I see is the mouseover on BIOS, not working.
> 
> What's the best stable BIOS for Ryzen 1700 in your opinion?
> 
> Thanks.


 I've had best luck on 6903 with my 2700x (current rig sig). 

I use mobo fan headers for rpm only as I run a fan controller so I don't have any clue if that is/was an issue for some or not.
I have the same 0312 and 0106 EC nothing to see there, it's common.


----------



## noko59

RossiOCUK said:


> -
> 
> I have finally got myself a 3900X but having issues getting anything other than default setting to work. If I ramp up to even 3200MHz (1600/1600) with loose timings I get boot issues and just loops back around to safe boot. Sometimes it gets stuck with QCode: 1F.
> 
> Any ideas where I should focus my efforts? I am too running 4x8GB GSKill B-Die (4000MHz CL18 kits).


I am running at 1.4v, with boot up voltage set at 1.4v on the memory. The timings are on Ryzen Master, pretty much default except for the major timings. I would first try with two sticks to max clock speed then switch those two sticks to the other two sockets (since T-topology) the speed should work, see if you can go faster on the other two sockets. Remove the two sticks and put in the other two sticks and repeat. A bad memory stick or socket is possible.

Also is this a 32gb kit or did you buy two 16gb kits and stick them together? If you did use two separate kits you want each kit sticks to be in the same channel - as in first kit in channel 1 sockets and second kit in channel 2 sockets - that is what I do. So each channel will have the most consistent memory configuration attached to it.


----------



## noko59

I do not understand something, I am on 7302 bios and I am getting boosts to 4.5x speeds? Why am I getting boost to near rated speeds on AGESA 1.0.0.3 and others are not? Running Cinebench I get two cores at times at 4.516ghz, I seen it 4.630ghz for brief instances as a note. Now I am running PCIe 4x for the Radeon 5700XT with zero issues - is that somehow related? In the bios I manually selected the x16 slot for pcie 4 and all the other ones to pcie 3, so not in auto if anyone wants to see if that makes any difference to their boost with bios 7302.


----------



## Sturmer

noko59 said:


> I do not understand something, I am on 7302 bios and I am getting boosts to 4.5x speeds? Why am I getting boost to near rated speeds on AGESA 1.0.0.3 and others are not? Running Cinebench I get two cores at times at 4.516ghz, I seen it 4.630ghz for brief instances as a note. Now I am running PCIe 4x for the Radeon 5700XT with zero issues - is that somehow related? In the bios I manually selected the x16 slot for pcie 4 and all the other ones to pcie 3, so not in auto if anyone wants to see if that makes any difference to their boost with bios 7302.


Can we have some photos of bios settings?
Specially voltage and power stuff


----------



## alexp999

noko59 said:


> I do not understand something, I am on 7302 bios and I am getting boosts to 4.5x speeds? Why am I getting boost to near rated speeds on AGESA 1.0.0.3 and others are not? Running Cinebench I get two cores at times at 4.516ghz, I seen it 4.630ghz for brief instances as a note. Now I am running PCIe 4x for the Radeon 5700XT with zero issues - is that somehow related? In the bios I manually selected the x16 slot for pcie 4 and all the other ones to pcie 3, so not in auto if anyone wants to see if that makes any difference to their boost with bios 7302.


Because you are only seeing 4.5x speeds, that's normal if your cooling is up to it. I regularly see 4.5 GHz too with single threaded.

On 1.0.0.2 we were regularly seeing 4.6x speeds on single threaded, that's the issue we're hoping will be fixed in a newer AGESA.

Boosting is roughly 100 MHz lower with 1.0.0.3 than it was in 1.0.0.2.


----------



## Takla

is it just me or does the search (F9) not work?


----------



## RossiOCUK

noko59 said:


> I do not understand something, I am on 7302 bios and I am getting boosts to 4.5x speeds? Why am I getting boost to near rated speeds on AGESA 1.0.0.3 and others are not? Running Cinebench I get two cores at times at 4.516ghz, I seen it 4.630ghz for brief instances as a note. Now I am running PCIe 4x for the Radeon 5700XT with zero issues - is that somehow related? In the bios I manually selected the x16 slot for pcie 4 and all the other ones to pcie 3, so not in auto if anyone wants to see if that makes any difference to their boost with bios 7302.


Hi @noko59
Would you be able to do a BIOS txt dump for me please?

TIA


----------



## Pimpmuckl

So little word of advice using Ryzen Master: Even when you "reset" it after some bad settings that won't let you get back into Ryzen Master and revert them, sometimes the settings still linger.

Even in the AMD Overclocking menu in the BIOS, I saw nothing and couldn't revert them this way. When I fully applied a new custom profile and *then* reverted it again via Ryzen Master, it was finally fully reset.

Edit: One more oddity: The second I put FCLK to anything other than Auto I get blue screens.

So with 3600 MHz RAM and XMP profile, naturally the FCLK runs at 1800 MHz (confirmed via Ryzen Master and good latency), but if I manually set it to 1800 MHz suddenly things go haywire. And even if I set FCLK back to Auto it's blue screening. Even with a CMOS reset, sometimes the settings linger in a weird way and things aren't stable and need a reboot cycle or two with more CMOS resets to get them back to stock.

Edit2: FCLK setting in the AMD Overclock section of the BIOS seems to work, but there's some values missing (like DRAM Voltage I think and DRAM vBOOT) so it's a bit annoying to use. We'll see if it's stable. I really hope future BIOS can better integrate this.

Edit3: Yup, even 1833 MHz FCLK/MEMCLK are busted and blue screen me within a minute or two in Windows. Hmm! If anyone has exact instructions to get something like 3733 FCLK/Memclk to work it'd be cool to know!


----------



## Takla

Pimpmuckl said:


> So little word of advice using Ryzen Master: Even when you "reset" it after some bad settings that won't let you get back into Ryzen Master and revert them, sometimes the settings still linger.
> 
> Even in the AMD Overclocking menu in the BIOS, I saw nothing and couldn't revert them this way. When I fully applied a new custom profile and *then* reverted it again via Ryzen Master, it was finally fully reset.


I always load optimized defaults first, and than load a saved user profile with basic settings that I know won't mess with anything and are safe. Like fan curve, some boot settings and led settings. I'd advice you to do the same. Saves a lot of time especially if you overclock ram which often leads to boot loops that you can only fix by hitting the cmos button.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Takla said:


> is it just me or does the search (F9) not work?



I've had this board since release and don't think the search has ever worked lol


----------



## ocburn

Ok, so now with 7201 and Ryzen 3600 i meet a cold boot C5 error with 3200 Cl14 (It was ok with 2600 and 7002)
Does VRAM boot voltage option working? I set it to 1.35 but seems it's anyway less and ram training fails


----------



## Takla

Guys, make sure you're using the newest version of Aida64 Extreme
https://www.aida64.com/downloads/ZmQ4NGI2ZWQ=









Edit: Yo. How in the f does this guy get a latency of 11.1ns?!?!





And here is another run, with an even lower latency of only 7.4ns









What is going on here? Surely this is some kind of bug, seen as most tweaked rams get around 60ns


----------



## sandman1330

Running BIOS 7304 (I have the post code 06 issue, so I need to run this one), I'm only getting boost behaviour up to 4.2Ghz single core on a 3900X, a far cry from the 4.6Ghz I should be getting.

Cooler is an H110i, I've stress tested FFT on Prime and she sits around 90*, but boosts all cores up to 4.0-4.1, so I'm sure my cooling is working well.

Interestingly, if I enable game mode in Ryzen Master, which disables one of the CCXs, I get boosts up to 4.4Ghz single core.

Is this mostly typical behaviour for others, acknowledging that I'm on a 1.0.0.3.AB BIOS due to my 07 code issue?


----------



## RossiOCUK

Guys, remind me. What's the result of LLC Auto on this board again? I used to run Lv2 on the 1800X but left most things Auto for the 3900X.
@elmor @The Stilt


----------



## Dbsjej56464

sandman1330 said:


> Running BIOS 7304 (I have the post code 06 issue, so I need to run this one), I'm only getting boost behaviour up to 4.2Ghz single core on a 3900X, a far cry from the 4.6Ghz I should be getting.
> 
> Cooler is an H110i, I've stress tested FFT on Prime and she sits around 90*, but boosts all cores up to 4.0-4.1, so I'm sure my cooling is working well.
> 
> Interestingly, if I enable game mode in Ryzen Master, which disables one of the CCXs, I get boosts up to 4.4Ghz single core.
> 
> Is this mostly typical behaviour for others, acknowledging that I'm on a 1.0.0.3.AB BIOS due to my 07 code issue?



I have the same cooler as yours and noticed higher temps too. I have repasted it 3 times thinking that would help. I also never boost to 4.2ghz on my 3600 when other people easily do it. I can manual OC 4.2ghz @ 1.35v stable so it can easily do it. PBO doesn't work nor does AutoOC. I've tried every single bios too. 

I just think the bios are a joke at the moment and these boost issues seem to be affecting loads of people. I just hope we get a new bios this week as it is driving me nuts. I'm currently running 4.1ghz @ 1.25v till this gets fixed


----------



## PlotnikVA

Interesting fact: yesterday I reverted back to 6401 bios (2700x, win10 1903) and mesured an intercore latency (U0-U12) by SiSoftware Sandra pack - it was 137 with the latest chipset drivers in comprasion to 129 with older drivers (+win10 1803). After some playing with RAM I have returned to 7201 and the latency became 127.
All the mesures was made in the same settings - full auto + 2133 RAM and the same SiSoftware pack version.


----------



## The Stilt

RossiOCUK said:


> Guys, remind me. What's the result of LLC Auto on this board again? I used to run Lv2 on the 1800X but left most things Auto for the 3900X.
> 
> @*elmor*
> @*The Stilt*


No idea unfortunately, its been almost 1.5 years since I've last used this board


----------



## sandman1330

Sideways2k said:


> I have the same cooler as yours and noticed higher temps too. I have repasted it 3 times thinking that would help. I also never boost to 4.2ghz on my 3600 when other people easily do it. I can manual OC 4.2ghz @ 1.35v stable so it can easily do it. PBO doesn't work nor does AutoOC. I've tried every single bios too.
> 
> I just think the bios are a joke at the moment and these boost issues seem to be affecting loads of people. I just hope we get a new bios this week as it is driving me nuts. I'm currently running 4.1ghz @ 1.25v till this gets fixed


Yeah I suspect BIOS too. 90 degrees doesn’t worry me in small FFT when all cores are running 4ghz+, as 3.8ghz is the advertised all core boost, so I know the chip is pushing it and small FFT is designed to heat up. Blended test runs closer to 60-70.

I just want that single core boost for gaming!


----------



## KWSW

Has anyone tried voltage offset to get better clocks on their Ryzen 3000 CPU? I just got my Noctua U12A and with better temps, thinking of how else I can get more out of my 3800X.
Thanks.


----------



## RossiOCUK

The Stilt said:


> No idea unfortunately, its been almost 1.5 years since I've last used this board


Haha! No problem, I found your posts 

https://www.overclock.net/forum/25949959-post4110.html



The Stilt said:


> You are getting paranoid with the voltages. Just keep the voltages at sane levels (< 1.45V for VDDCR_CPU, < 1.10V for VDDCR_SoC) and don't tamper with the load-line settings, unless you actually MEASURE significant amounts of droop, under load (which is not likely on C6H). Voltage overshoot hurts just as bad as undershoot, when it comes to stability. If you need to increase the load-line setting (i.e. introduce overshoot) to maintain stability, then your voltages are not set correctly to begin with.
> 
> The load-line options in bios translate to:
> 
> Auto = ±0% (1.425mOhm)
> Level 1 = -40% (0.855mOhm)
> Level 2 = -50% (0.7125mOhm)
> Level 3 = -75% (0.35625mOhm)
> Level 4 = -85% (0.21375mOhm)
> Level 5 = -100% (0.0000mOhm)
> 
> I personally recommend to keep the load-line settings at "Auto" at all times, unless you are doing LN2 runs.
> 
> The main difference between the different Ryzen 7-series SKUs (aside of the clocks) is the leakage. The 1700 SKUs have low leakage characteristics, while both 1700X & 1800X are high(er) leaking silicon. Because of that 1700 requires even less load-line biasing than the other two (due the currents being lower).





The Stilt said:


> Using LLC at least on ASUS C6H is definitely not required or recommended.
> 
> Even at "Auto" setting there is no droop what so ever, no matter how hard you push the CPU. Infact generally the actual voltage output is 10-20mV (depending on the specimen) higher than the actual set point. Voltage overshoot hurts just as badly as undershoot (droop). The whole point is to minimize the variation between the different load conditions. If you need to increase the LLC to achieve stability, then your voltage set point is incorrect (insufficient) to begin with.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

KWSW said:


> Has anyone tried voltage offset to get better clocks on their Ryzen 3000 CPU? I just got my Noctua U12A and with better temps, thinking of how else I can get more out of my 3800X.
> Thanks.



Offset voltage always lowered performance for me. Even -50mv would. With that said my cpu isn't boosting correctly at the best of times. I would just test yourself and run Cinebench R20 to compare scrores


----------



## buyology

@RossiOCUK


So i shouldn't set to LLC5 for 3700x ocing ?


----------



## RossiOCUK

buyology said:


> @RossiOCUK
> 
> 
> So i shouldn't set to LLC5 for 3700x ocing ?


I personally wouldn't bother, especially on Matisse, though might help on heavy overclocking for benching purposes. 
I don't plan on overclocking the 3900X, I'm concentrating on getting the most out of the memory.

The only reason I set LLC on my 1800X was just to cover when under unrealistic load or for use with my sketchy 4.2GHz benchmark profile.


----------



## domlator

*Just a bit OT*

Here is some nice deal if someone want's to buy C6H 

https://www.computeruniverse.net/de...NE-GAYRJ3&utm_source=kw3219_di&utm_channel=nl 

Cheers


----------



## Takla

Just so you all know. the VDDCR SOC voltage inside Advanced > AMD Overclocking does nothing. I literally set it to 100mv and could still boot just fine. Meanwhile, CLDO VDDP and CLDO VDDG in the same sub menu did what you would expect them to do. Setting them to their lowest possbile value of 700mv (tested with each one separately) did result in no boot, but setting them both to 900mv allowed me to once again boot just fine.

So if you are looking into overclocking your ram, go to the advanced amd oc menu for both cldo voltage settings, which packed them both neatly together, so you don't have to search for them all over the bios. I also noticed that the vddp that can be found in the "main" section only lets you enter double the value (1.8v instead of 0.9v) for what ever reason.


----------



## crastakippers

The Stilt said:


> No idea unfortunately, its been almost 1.5 years since I've last used this board


When you say, 1.5 years since you used this board, do you mean this board or do you mean this board? (;-)


----------



## BUFUMAN

RossiOCUK said:


> Haha! No problem, I found your posts
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/25949959-post4110.html


Not right or a very old statement from the Slit. I have a vcore drop.

I need at least LLC 2 or a very high Vcore to compensate it for my 1700x.

Up to LLC 3 should be ok.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ocburn

ocburn said:


> Ok, so now with 7201 and Ryzen 3600 i meet a cold boot C5 error with 3200 Cl14 (It was ok with 2600 and 7002)
> Does VRAM boot voltage option working? I set it to 1.35 but seems it's anyway less and ram training fails


So sometimes it can boot, but anyway - is there any fix?


----------



## buyology

Is that voltage enough?


----------



## datspike

Has anyone noticed "random" latency drop on boot to boot basis? I'm running Rev.E right now at 3800C15 2T 1.45v, usually does around 54GB/s read and 67ns. But, it can randomly perform much better reaching 55GB/s and 65ns.


----------



## Dave001

BUFUMAN said:


> Not right or a very old statement from the Slit. I have a vcore drop.
> 
> I need at least LLC 2 or a very high Vcore to compensate it for my 1700x.
> 
> Up to LLC 3 should be ok.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



I use a CPU LLC of 4 on my 2700, core voltage is set at 1.350v, drops to 1.331v under full load. Anything less then 4, and I have to set the core voltage much higher to compensate for the vdroop.


----------



## toxzl2

Thank you brothers

I am running 7106 right now but don't remember which one was the best for me sadly... I update every time I see an update lol


----------



## BUFUMAN

If the board doesn't boot try Auto Settings for RAM like ODT/VTT DDR/VDDP Voltage/CAD Bus. This was a solution for me long time ago. Especially in Tweaker Menu.

Check the settings later with RyzenTiming tool, use them.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Takla

datspike said:


> Has anyone noticed "random" latency drop on boot to boot basis? I'm running Rev.E right now at 3800C15 2T 1.45v, usually does around 54GB/s read and 67ns. But, it can randomly perform much better reaching 55GB/s and 65ns.


Yes. Same here. For reference, my best run. But now I score around 69ns


----------



## buyology

Can i use [email protected] CL16 , [email protected] , is this makes any disadvantage?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

buyology said:


> Can i use [email protected] CL16 , [email protected] , is this makes any disadvantage?



Not recommended, you incure a high latency penalty. 1:1:1 is the best way. You'd be better trying to OC your ram more and doing 1/2 of the ram speed as FCLK


----------



## datspike

Takla said:


> Yes. Same here. For reference, my best run. But now I score around 69ns


Huh, glad I'm not the only one. A tip for you as you seem to be running new Micron Rev.E too - set ClkDrvStren to 120Ohms, that allowed me to disable GDM and run 1T/2T.


----------



## alexp999

ocburn said:


> Ok, so now with 7201 and Ryzen 3600 i meet a cold boot C5 error with 3200 Cl14 (It was ok with 2600 and 7002)
> Does VRAM boot voltage option working? I set it to 1.35 but seems it's anyway less and ram training fails





ocburn said:


> So sometimes it can boot, but anyway - is there any fix?


You need to use BIOS 7302 or higher to fix C5 errors.

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?112279-X370-X470-AGESA-1003AB-Bioses


----------



## infraredbg

BUFUMAN said:


> If the board doesn't boot try Auto Settings for RAM like ODT/VTT DDR/VDDP Voltage/CAD Bus. This was a solution for me long time ago. Especially in Tweaker Menu.
> 
> Check the settings with RyzenTiming tool later, use them.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


I leave for now ODT, RTT and CAD on auto for any RAM frequency with the new bioses, R5 3600 and 2x8 B-die. Seems to work up to the maximum 1:1:1 1900 so far with tight timings, GDM off and 1T.
Even tried 2000 RAM 12-12-12 all tight in decoupled mode without an issue.
Haven't played with ODT, RTT and CAD yet, but it doesn't seem to be required at least for my setup.

As for the IF clock, I haven't managed to overcome the 1900-ish limit no matter the voltages. Highest I could do is around 1910, then hard-locks in windows or 07 post code when trying to boot.
Tried higher bclk + lower dividers, but still the same limit.

PS: I can confirm the C5 error is gone. Getting occasional 8d, which is solved with a reset. Safe boot button also works as intended.


----------



## BUFUMAN

infraredbg said:


> I leave for now ODT, RTT and CAD on auto for any RAM frequency with the new bioses, R5 3600 and 2x8 B-die. Seems to work up to the maximum 1:1:1 1900 so far with tight timings, GDM off and 1T.
> 
> Even tried 2000 RAM 12-12-12 all tight in decoupled mode without an issue.
> 
> Haven't played with ODT, RTT and CAD yet, but it doesn't seem to be required at least for my setup.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the IF clock, I haven't managed to overcome the 1900-ish limit no matter the voltages. Highest I could do is around 1910, then hard-locks in windows or 07 post code when trying to boot.
> 
> Tried higher bclk + lower dividers, but still the same limit.


Good. It should also boot a little bit faster with Auto settings.

Ram Speed is nice mate what B-dies do you own? 
I have Trident Z 3200 CL14 but on first gen ryzen with 3333mhz tight timings.

Also do a backup of your working profile in case of black screen at boot.

CMOS Reset is required then.....

I hope to pass 3800mhz with my memory in a few months on a 3rd gen ryzen.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## infraredbg

BUFUMAN said:


> Good. It should also boot a little bit faster with Auto settings.
> 
> Ram Speed is nice mate what B-dies do you own?
> I have Trident Z 3200 CL14 but on first gen ryzen with 3333mhz tight timings.
> 
> Also do a backup of your working profile in case of black screen at boot.
> 
> CMOS Reset is required then.....
> 
> I hope to pass 3800mhz with my memory in a few months on a 3rd gen ryzen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


TridentZ 3600C15. Also have 3733C17, FlareX 3200C14 and 2x16GB TridentZ 3200C14.

I can replicate the results with all the 2x8GB kits. Both TridentZ kits a pre-binned from websmile, FlareX is random kit from the shop.
Keep in mind you can't really use B-Die with very high voltage (required for e.g. 3800-4133 CAS12) without setting maxmem in Windows.
This is a well known thing and only suitable for benchmarking.

3600-3733 CAS14 is the sweet spot, I guess. Depends on quality of the RAM, but even CAS15 or CAS16 3600-3800 should be good.
On Ryzen 5 3600 I hit write speed limit very early.


----------



## enthilzar

Until now these are my timings (4x 8GB SR) in testing:
(tm5 tested and Division2 tested, karhu 10k run is missing for now)


all timings and Forza Benchmark can be found here:
https://www.computerbase.de/forum/threads/amd-ryzen-ram-oc-community.1829356/post-22971648


----------



## Takla

datspike said:


> A tip for you as you seem to be running new Micron Rev.E too - set ClkDrvStren to 120Ohms, that allowed me to disable GDM and run 1T/2T.


Yo, thanks for that tip. It worked and saved ~1ns in the aida64 latency test. Could you maybe give me a screenshot of ryzen master with all your ram timings so I get a better understanding of what range of timings are valid?


----------



## Yoizhik

any idea about why my read speed is 53k but write speed is 28k? How can i improve write speed? 
Gskill 3600CL15 (b-die)


----------



## enthilzar

Because Ryzen3000 CPUs with only 1 CCX have writespeed/2.. It's pretty normal.
Only 3900x (2 CCX) has full writespeed.


----------



## alexp999

Yoizhik said:


> any idea about why my read speed is 53k but write speed is 28k? How can i improve write speed?
> Gskill 3600CL15 (b-die)


That's normal as you have a single chiplet CPU, so memory write is halved compared to Ryzen 1000 and 2000 CPUs. Only Ryzen 3000 CPUs with two chiplets (3900X and 3950X) have full write speed as each chiplet can write simultaneously.

It was a compromise made with the new Zen2 uarch, but it doesn't really affect anything real world, only shows in benchmarks as read is most important.


----------



## datspike

Takla said:


> Yo, thanks for that tip. It worked and saved ~1ns in the aida64 latency test. Could you maybe give me a screenshot of ryzen master with all your ram timings so I get a better understanding of what range of timings are valid?


Sure. 


Spoiler














I'm not running DOCP enabled tho as it was limiting me on oc potential


----------



## HalongPort

Are you guys hitting correct default boosts with Ryzen 3000/Zen 2?
RAM is going well judging by the last posts.

The CH6 is vastly superior to the Tomahawk (MAX), but will it be still supported with BIOS updates in the next months?


----------



## datspike

HalongPort said:


> Are you guys hitting correct default boosts with Ryzen 3000/Zen 2?
> RAM is going well judging by the last posts.
> 
> The CH6 is vastly superior to the Tomahawk (MAX), but will it be still supported with BIOS updates in the next months?


The boost was fine on 1002 agesa bios, every 1003 bios has worse boost behaviour, just as on any other am4 board right now.

When zen+ launched there were thought about C7H being released and C6H loosing all the bios support, but there we are, getting frequent bios updates for zen2 and even beta ones from rog forums. That whole bios "asus support is ****ty" is hugely overblown imo.


----------



## Takla

datspike said:


> Sure.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not running DOCP enabled tho as it was limiting me on oc potential


Thanks. I'll test these later and report back.


----------



## BUFUMAN

datspike said:


> The boost was fine on 1002 agesa bios, every 1003 bios has worse boost behaviour, just as on any other am4 board right now.
> 
> 
> 
> When zen+ launched there were thought about C7H being released and C6H loosing all the bios support, but there we are, getting frequent bios updates for zen2 and even beta ones from rog forums. That whole bios "asus support is ****ty" is hugely overblown imo.


Its not only asus fault. The whole thing is messed up. You are a paying beta tester. I am now prepared for this situation. And buy Hardware 4-6 Month later. As far as i read here an on the net issues are not solved.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BUFUMAN

infraredbg said:


> TridentZ 3600C15. Also have 3733C17, FlareX 3200C14 and 2x16GB TridentZ 3200C14.
> 
> 
> 
> I can replicate the results with all the 2x8GB kits. Both TridentZ kits a pre-binned from websmile, FlareX is random kit from the shop.
> 
> Keep in mind you can't really use B-Die with very high voltage (required for e.g. 3800-4133 CAS12) without setting maxmem in Windows.
> 
> This is a well known thing and only suitable for benchmarking.
> 
> 
> 
> 3600-3733 CAS14 is the sweet spot, I guess. Depends on quality of the RAM, but even CAS15 or CAS16 3600-3800 should be good.
> 
> On Ryzen 5 3600 I hit write speed limit very early.


Thanks mate

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## larrydavid

enthilzar said:


> Until now these are my timings (4x 8GB SR) in testing:
> (tm5 tested and Division2 tested, karhu 10k run is missing for now)
> 
> 
> all timings and Forza Benchmark can be found here:
> https://www.computerbase.de/forum/threads/amd-ryzen-ram-oc-community.1829356/post-22971648


Damn, that's super impressive.


----------



## Takla

Ok this is what I got stable so far I guess. Will continue to reduce primary timings tomorrow. I always like to overclock in steps so when something isn't stable the demotivation hit isn't so big 

Also, either I got really lucky with the memory, or increasing the voltage really does more harm than good since an increase to temps will cause errors much more so than the lack in voltages. Using stock 1.35v on ram, auto soc voltage which results in 1.1v (1.090v with vdroop) and CLDO VDDP/VDDG at 0.900v

Thanks again to @datspike for his timings which saved a lot of time.


----------



## RossiOCUK

enthilzar said:


> Until now these are my timings (4x 8GB SR) in testing:
> (tm5 tested and Division2 tested, karhu 10k run is missing for now)
> 
> 
> all timings and Forza Benchmark can be found here:
> https://www.computerbase.de/forum/threads/amd-ryzen-ram-oc-community.1829356/post-22971648


What RAM? 
I'm having issues with my 4x8GB G.Skill F4-4000C18-8GTZSW. Unable to tighten much at 3600 and can't turn geardown off without boot failure.


----------



## buyology

Ram works with this settings, but cold boot problem appeared. How can i fix the cold boot?


----------



## Dash_Kappei_ITA

buyology said:


> Ram works with this settings, but cold boot problem appeared. How can i fix the cold boot?


in dram vcore boot set Auto


----------



## BUFUMAN

Dash_Kappei_ITA said:


> in dram vcore boot set Auto


Yep was the solution with my ryzen 1700x to.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## buyology

Dash_Kappei_ITA said:


> in dram vcore boot set Auto


It's worked thanks. BTW i am setting dram voltage 1.39v in bios. But hwinfo shows it 1.439. Should i worry about it?


----------



## herericc

buyology said:


> It's worked thanks. BTW i am setting dram voltage 1.39v in bios. But hwinfo shows it 1.439. Should i worry about it?


if you have a multimeter at home there are probe-it points right next to the 24 pin motherboard power connector - you can probe those to see what the REAL voltage is, rather than the garbage voltage being reported by the motherboard.

Once you know what your motherboard's error is for each voltage, you can introduce an offset in HWInfo so you're seeing the real values.


----------



## datspike

Takla said:


> Also, either I got really lucky with the memory, or increasing the voltage really does more harm than good since an increase to temps will cause errors much more so than the lack in voltages. Using stock 1.35v on ram, auto soc voltage which results in 1.1v (1.090v with vdroop) and CLDO VDDP/VDDG at 0.900v


Nice results man. I have active airflow over my ram with a 92mm fan and it helps a lot. Ryzen 3xxx memory temp limit is much lower than on 1xxx and 2xxx - at 48-50C you'll get errors no matter what configuration you're running. With 1xxx-2xxx cpus you could run 20-20-20-20 cadbus and it shifted the memory temp error thing to 56-57C


----------



## enthilzar

larrydavid said:


> Damn, that's super impressive.



Thanks 
Took a little time, but the experience with Ryzen1000+2000 helped a little.





RossiOCUK said:


> What RAM?
> I'm having issues with my 4x8GB G.Skill F4-4000C18-8GTZSW. Unable to tighten much at 3600 and can't turn geardown off without boot failure.


 RAM: 2x8GB G.Skill Trident Z 3600CL16 + 2x8GB G.Skill Trident Z 4133CL17
(almost same binning if you check with thaiphoon)
Btw let geardownmode enabled... If you tighten your subtimings it's not that much of a difference (in my test yesterday it was 0,1-0,2ns).
It only works good if using it like <3600Mhz.
Have you tried if you can run 3800Mhz CL16 and [email protected]?
(You do not need superb timings if your IF can run the 4 DIMM with 1900Mhz, you get latency, read and copy like in my Aida pic.. I had bad luck, I can run 1900IF with 2 DIMM but not 4 DIMM.)


----------



## Dbsjej56464

I have a question for those that have a Zen 2 cpu.


When running auto voltage with no PBO, what is your max voltage in hwinfo?


----------



## RossiOCUK

Sideways2k said:


> I have a question for those that have a Zen 2 cpu.
> 
> 
> When running auto voltage with no PBO, what is your max voltage in hwinfo?


1.5v under light load + high boost.


----------



## datspike

svi2: 1.4 with stock boost, 1.45 with +200 on the auto overclocking


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Thanks for the replies.


With mine it rarely spikes to 1.44v max. I'm wondering if my cpu is getting enough voltage and hampering my boosts. I can manually OC 4.2ghz with much lower voltage than stock. Yet it never boosts to that. I'm getting less than 4.1ghz in games yet I can run 4.1ghz at 1.25v. It doesn't make sense.



I'm hoping it is just a bios issue.


----------



## datspike

Sideways2k said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> 
> With mine it rarely spikes to 1.44v max. I'm wondering if my cpu is getting enough voltage and hampering my boosts. I can manually OC 4.2ghz with much lower voltage than stock. Yet it never boosts to that. I'm getting less than 4.1ghz in games yet I can run 4.1ghz at 1.25v. It doesn't make sense.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping it is just a bios issue.


Huh, my friend once mentioned that he had broken boost like yours, and it fixed itself with a cmos reset. I don't really believe that it will fix your problems, but it seems like it's worth trying anyway


----------



## Dbsjej56464

datspike said:


> Huh, my friend once mentioned that he had broken boost like yours, and it fixed itself with a cmos reset. I don't really believe that it will fix your problems, but it seems like it's worth trying anyway



I've tried that sadly. I've also bios flashbacked every zen2 supported bios to no avail. I have seen many people on Reddit with the same cpu and issue. I have bad OCD so this issue is making me grumpy by not working as it should.


----------



## Takla

Sideways2k said:


> I can manually OC 4.2ghz with much lower voltage than stock. Yet it never boosts to that. I'm getting less than 4.1ghz in games yet I can run 4.1ghz at 1.25v. It doesn't make sense.
> 
> I'm hoping it is just a bios issue.


Hundreds of people have this issue to the point where people who get the boot clock that is written on the box are the exception. We will see if the whole boost issue gets fixed in the future. At this point, I doubt it, since amd officials have been going out of their way to not comment on this topic.

Personally, my cpu never boosted above 4125 in any kind of load. And I've had hwinfo open for way over 50 hours, logging all kinds of scenarios since launch. (polling rate is set to 500ms, since some people on reddit gave the argument that the max boost is simply "missed" by the software not updating quick enough, which is, of course, nonsense.)

Luckily, it overclocks nicely with a manual voltage.


----------



## datspike

Takla said:


> Luckily, it overclocks nicely with a manual voltage.


I've actually tried your [email protected] overclock and it was not stable at all. My cpu is barely stable in Linx 8GB at [email protected], but yay it boosts nicely even with +200 on the autooc. I've seen all cores at 4400 with 1002 bios.
Current clocks with 7304


Spoiler


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Takla said:


> Hundreds of people have this issue to the point where people who get the boot clock that is written on the box are the exception. We will see if the whole boost issue gets fixed in the future. At this point, I doubt it, since amd officials have been going out of their way to not comment on this topic.
> 
> Personally, my cpu never boosted above 4125 in any kind of load. And I've had hwinfo open for way over 50 hours, logging all kinds of scenarios since launch. (polling rate is set to 500ms, since some people on reddit gave the argument that the max boost is simply "missed" by the software not updating quick enough, which is, of course, nonsense.)
> 
> Luckily, it overclocks nicely with a manual voltage.



Yeah its a bit of a joke if you ask me. I think with the amount of people suffering from low boost they are going to have to fix this.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

datspike said:


> I've actually tried your [email protected] overclock and it was not stable at all. My cpu is barely stable in Linx 8GB at [email protected], but yay it boosts nicely even with +200 on the autooc. I've seen all cores at 4400 with 1002 bios.
> Current clocks with 7304
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Now your making me jealous. Would you mind sharing your bios in a .txt? See if I've overlooked something. Thanks


----------



## Takla

datspike said:


> I've actually tried your [email protected] overclock and it was not stable at all. My cpu is barely stable in Linx 8GB at [email protected], but yay it boosts nicely even with +200 on the autooc. I've seen all cores at 4400 with 1002 bios.
> Current clocks with 7304
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Damn. Just what exactly is going on if yours boosts just fine but mine can do [email protected]? Just to confirm again from my side; I can run cinebench 20 & Prime95 blend all day. I need LLC 4 for prime 95 ffts though.


----------



## datspike

Sideways2k said:


> Now your making me jealous. Would you mind sharing your bios in a .txt? See if I've overlooked something. Thanks


Sure 
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1TfXCiMybvpIdAOfy1Uf5bgJT6aXRZ-qW?usp=sharing



Takla said:


> Damn. Just what exactly is going on if yours boosts just fine but mine can do [email protected]? Just to confirm again from my side; I can run cinebench 20 & Prime95 blend all day. I need LLC 4 for prime 95 ffts though.


I've tested manual OC again just now and I can pass 10 passes of 8GB Linx tasks with C-States disabled at [email protected] LLC5. Disabling C-States helped me with 2600X [email protected] before, turns out it helps with 3600 too.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

datspike said:


> Sure
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1TfXCiMybvpIdAOfy1Uf5bgJT6aXRZ-qW?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> 
> I've tested manual OC again just now and I can pass 10 passes of 8GB Linx tasks with C-States disabled at [email protected] LLC5. Disabling C-States helped me with 2600X [email protected] before, turns out it helps with 3600 too.



Thank you kindly +rep for helping me out


----------



## xsidex

Well, I’m currently in the latest beta version for the crosshair vi hero (7304) but I have tried a multitude of bios with no change. I have a raid 0 with 2 sata ssd But as soon as I install the the 3900x the bios stops showing the raid array as a bootable option and all other sata hdd's. What could be happening here?

Currently I have placed my 2700x back in the board and the computer detected everything no problem

Please help!

Thank you


----------



## Yoizhik

xsidex said:


> Well, I’m currently in the latest beta version for the crosshair vi hero (7304) but I have tried a multitude of bios with no change. I have a raid 0 with 2 sata ssd But as soon as I install the the 3900x the bios stops showing the raid array as a bootable option and all other sata hdd's. What could be happening here?
> 
> Currently I have placed my 2700x back in the board and the computer detected everything no problem
> 
> Please help!
> 
> Thank you


Maybe updating raid drivers could help to solve your problem?

https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370


----------



## xsidex

Yoizhik said:


> Maybe updating raid drivers could help to solve your problem?
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370


I't not sure if anything else needs to be updated, these 4 devices are on the latest RAID version and the chipset is also updated to the latest one.

No one here is using Sata raid with the new ryzen 3000 chips?


----------



## Takla

https://old.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cnx6no/zen_2_degradation_experience/

https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-...hnical-matisse-not-really-5.html#post28063296
https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-...hnical-matisse-not-really-5.html#post28063350

Just a warning. Also, a good indicator that you shouldn't run prime95 for multiple hours.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Takla said:


> https://old.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cnx6no/zen_2_degradation_experience/
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-...hnical-matisse-not-really-5.html#post28063296
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-...hnical-matisse-not-really-5.html#post28063350
> 
> Just a warning. Also, a good indicator that you shouldn't run prime95 for multiple hours.


I fully intend on leaving the CPU stock, I haven't touched it and left it all Auto. I'm just concentrating on RAM.


----------



## buyology

Takla said:


> https://old.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cnx6no/zen_2_degradation_experience/
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-...hnical-matisse-not-really-5.html#post28063296
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-...hnical-matisse-not-really-5.html#post28063350
> 
> Just a warning. Also, a good indicator that you shouldn't run prime95 for multiple hours.



I don't get it, problem is the manual oc'ing or running prime95? Or both of them?


----------



## Takla

buyology said:


> I don't get it, problem is the manual oc'ing or running prime95? Or both of them?


Both. Manually overclocking the cpu is still fine within "save" voltages of ~1.3. But running a power virus like prime95 or occt for over an hour vastly speeds up the degredation process.


----------



## mvmiller12

xsidex said:


> I't not sure if anything else needs to be updated, these 4 devices are on the latest RAID version and the chipset is also updated to the latest one.
> 
> No one here is using Sata raid with the new ryzen 3000 chips?


We've seen where from some users on this forum where some SATA ports seem to go dark on Ryzen 3000 for whatever reason, perhaps due to PCIe lane mapping. Try plugging the SATA drives into different SATA ports and see if that helps.


----------



## xsidex

mvmiller12 said:


> We've seen where from some users on this forum where some SATA ports seem to go dark on Ryzen 3000 for whatever reason, perhaps due to PCIe lane mapping. Try plugging the SATA drives into different SATA ports and see if that helps.


Will that confuse the raid configuration?
Also, I am currently using a lot of my sata ports so I probably wont have any way to move my drives to ports that are unused, do you think that could post as a problem?

I haven't seen anyone talking about this but the truth is that the screen that usually appears on post when I have raid enabled showing the arrays does not show as soon as I have the 3900x on the board.

What else do you think I can try?

I have a hardline loop so It's a big hassle to swap the cpu so I'm trying to gather as much info as I can before trying the 3900x again

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## mvmiller12

Well, since the RAID BIOS screen is not appearing, I'd try these things:

(1) Verify that SATA mode is set to RAID in the BIOS after swapping in the 3900x.

(2) Try messing with CSM (the UEFI compatibility settings). Try it with it enabled and disabled and see if it makes a difference

(3) try swapping SATA port cables around, just in case.No, it will not confuse the RAID because each drive is marked in it's format. As long as the RAID BIOS can see those drives (that is, the RAID controller can control those ports), it can set itself up correctly regardless of which ports they are connected to.

Worst case scenario is that for whatever reason the 3000 series Ryzen chip is somehow incompatible with the onboard RAID controller or that there is a BIOS bug preventing the controller from correctly activating. In either case I would hope that there would be a BIOS fix for that. If there isn't, then you may have to install a separate non-RAID boot drive for your Windows installation, at which point, after installing thee RAID drivers, you should be able to see the old array in Disk Manager and mount it for use as a data drive


----------



## Haudi

Someone tried to flash back from 7304 to another bios?
Dont work for me...!!


----------



## xsidex

Haudi said:


> Someone tried to flash back from 7304 to another bios?
> Dont work for me...!!


You have to usb bios flashback to downgrade the bios. Just rename the bios to C6H.CAP and put it on a usb device in the usb 2.0 port with the white outline on the back of your motherboard


----------



## Haudi

no way for me.. i tried it - blue light was blinking for 4sec, than blue light always on. 
Perhaps ive to try another usb stick


----------



## MegamanAT

xsidex said:


> You have to usb bios flashback to downgrade the bios. Just rename the bios to C6H.CAP and put it on a usb device in the usb 2.0 port with the white outline on the back of your motherboard


I did it. Went back to 7002. Did not use flashback. Flashed from the bios like a normal upgrade.


----------



## zyplex

Haudi said:


> no way for me.. i tried it - blue light was blinking for 4sec, than blue light always on.
> Perhaps ive to try another usb stick


Most likely another USB stick is fixing it. My 5 year old Sony 16GB do not work with flash back, too.


----------



## larrydavid

Haudi said:


> no way for me.. i tried it - blue light was blinking for 4sec, than blue light always on.
> Perhaps ive to try another usb stick


Make sure your flash drive is formatted in MBR mode, not GPT mode. That was an issue for me.

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/wi...management/change-a-gpt-disk-into-an-mbr-disk


----------



## jamesmca

Haudi said:


> no way for me.. i tried it - blue light was blinking for 4sec, than blue light always on.
> Perhaps ive to try another usb stick


Do you have the wifi c6h? Have to rename the bios to C6HWIFI.cap if you do. Also mine is formatted to fat32.


----------



## Naeem

having this weird issue from past few days my system locks up randomly on desktop and when i reset it i can't go on internet anymore is says internet not available even though i can ping and open my router as well as ping google dns ( internet works fine on every other pc ) also task manager won't close and chrome and other apps related to internet won't start nether windows update history etc some times it works after restart ad and some times i had to reinstall windows 

i am on latest 7304 bios with latest chipset drivers i had 71xx something bios as well before and had same issue it's random starts even after a clean windows install as well , hardware issue ? or maybe windows ? i have win 10 pro 1903 version 


spec

1800x + 32Gb 4 x 8Gb 3000mhz + C6H


----------



## LicSqualo

Naeem said:


> having this weird issue from past few days my system locks up randomly on desktop and when i reset it i can't go on internet anymore is says internet not available even though i can ping and open my router as well as ping google dns ( internet works fine on every other pc ) also task manager won't close and chrome and other apps related to internet won't start nether windows update history etc some times it works after restart ad and some times i had to reinstall windows
> 
> i am on latest 7304 bios with latest chipset drivers i had 71xx something bios as well before and had same issue it's random starts even after a clean windows install as well , hardware issue ? or maybe windows ? i have win 10 pro 1903 version
> 
> 
> spec
> 
> 1800x + 32Gb 4 x 8Gb 3000mhz + C6H


sfc /scannow
dism /online /CleanUp-Image /RestoreHealth


----------



## Yoizhik

I've changed my case (from P400S to Evolv X), my new case has a fan controller and now my fans going 100% whenever they want without any reason. Fanexpert doesn't listen what i say (i'm trying to RPM fix mode but it's not working). Any idea what should i do?


----------



## zyplex

Yoizhik said:


> I've changed my case (from P400S to Evolv X), my new case has a fan controller and now my fans going 100% whenever they want without any reason. Fanexpert doesn't listen what i say (i'm trying to RPM fix mode but it's not working). Any idea what should i do?


Go for DC Mode fan mode, fixed the problem for me.


----------



## Yoizhik

zyplex said:


> Go for DC Mode fan mode, fixed the problem for me.


Min speed for DC mod is 60% and sadly 60% speed is loudy (Corsair ML140Pro Led)

Edit : I've removed cpu fan cabl and put it into CPU OPT connector and using CPU fan connector for case pwm fans, no problems so far. Thanks for the tip anyway.


----------



## zyplex

Yoizhik said:


> Min speed for DC mod is 60% and sadly 60% speed is loudy (Corsair ML140Pro Led)
> 
> Edit : I've removed cpu fan cabl and put it into CPU OPT connector and using CPU fan connector for case pwm fans, no problems so far. Thanks for the tip anyway.


first go for calibrating, in my case I configure my fans to 24%. Btw. I use the same chassis.


----------



## Geezerman

so, I wanna run a R5 3600 in a crosshair VI. Is the latest bios somewhat bug free to do this?
thanks


----------



## numlock66

LicSqualo said:


> sfc /scannow
> dism /online /CleanUp-Image /RestoreHealth


Very good, but the order is first run

dism /online /CleanUp-Image /RestoreHealth

To restore the local image of Windows 10 and after run

sfc /scannow

To repair the actual Windows 10 installed

Here solved some corruptions, thanks!

Source: https://www.windowscentral.com/how-use-dism-command-line-utility-repair-windows-10-image


----------



## mvmiller12

Geezerman said:


> so, I wanna run a R5 3600 in a crosshair VI. Is the latest bios somewhat bug free to do this?
> thanks


Well, the beta BIOS's (found earlier in this thread - they are NOT posted on the Asus Support site) are about as bug-free as every other manufacturer's... which is to say not at all. As long as you run things at stock (with memory MAYBE at DOCP/XMP - some have better luck than others with this right now), it should be fine.


----------



## abso

How well does this Board run with a 3700X? It is really cheap right now compared to X470/570 and I think I will not need any of the features of the newer ones.


----------



## BillysManis

Hello guys!
I know i'm a little off-topic while ryzen 3000 series are hot nowadays, but i would like to know if 72,1ns latency is acceptable while using ryzen [email protected] and flarex b-dies @3333.
RAM is 1000% MEMtest stable and timings are copy-paste from DRAM Calculator.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

BillysManis said:


> Hello guys!
> I know i'm a little off-topic while ryzen 3000 series are hot nowadays, but i would like to know if 72,1ns latency is acceptable while using ryzen [email protected] and flarex b-dies @3333.
> RAM is 1000% MEMtest stable and timings are copy-paste from DRAM Calculator.



That's good for 1st gen. I used to get similar with my old 1700X. I think 3466 was the sweet spot if you can manage it.


----------



## ocburn

/delete


----------



## The Sandman

BillysManis said:


> Hello guys!
> I know i'm a little off-topic while ryzen 3000 series are hot nowadays, but i would like to know if 72,1ns latency is acceptable while using ryzen [email protected] and flarex b-dies @3333.
> RAM is 1000% MEMtest stable and timings are copy-paste from DRAM Calculator.


 If it's of any help this is how my 1800x ran on UEFI 9920 back in the day. 

Flare-X should do 3466 C14 fairly easy. If it where me I would not be on these later Bios with a gen 1/+. I'm perfectly stable on 6903 w/2700x @ 4275/4428MHz without any need for new Bios till "they" get there crap together.


----------



## BillysManis

Sideways2k said:


> That's good for 1st gen. I used to get similar with my old 1700X. I think 3466 was the sweet spot if you can manage it.


Thanks mate!


----------



## BillysManis

The Sandman said:


> If it's of any help this is how my 1800x ran on UEFI 9920 back in the day.
> 
> Flare-X should do 3466 C14 fairly easy. If it where me I would not be on these later Bios with a gen 1/+. I'm perfectly stable on 6903 w/2700x @ 4275/4428MHz without any need for new Bios till "they" get there crap together.


K, I may give a try! Thnx mate!


----------



## Targonis

Yoizhik said:


> I've changed my case (from P400S to Evolv X), my new case has a fan controller and now my fans going 100% whenever they want without any reason. Fanexpert doesn't listen what i say (i'm trying to RPM fix mode but it's not working). Any idea what should i do?


Why bother with a fan controller if your motherboard has the headers to support your case fans? I always plug into my motherboard to provide better control.


----------



## Kildar

ocburn said:


> /delete


7201 blows use 7106.


----------



## herericc

Targonis said:


> Why bother with a fan controller if your motherboard has the headers to support your case fans? I always plug into my motherboard to provide better control.


I like to use fan controllers so I can control all my matching sized fans with 1 motherboard header.

I have one hub that's left over from my old swiftech AIO and I use it to control all the 120mm case fans I have so they're ganged.
Similarly I have a new deepcool hub that I use to control all the 140mm case fans.

Means I can easily control more case fans than I have motherboard headers which is a lot more convenient!


----------



## Yoizhik

Targonis said:


> Why bother with a fan controller if your motherboard has the headers to support your case fans? I always plug into my motherboard to provide better control.


Because i've got 5 case fans and i don't want to buy&use splitters, why would i buy it if there is a fan controller in my case, right?


----------



## The Sandman

Targonis said:


> Why bother with a fan controller if your motherboard has the headers to support your case fans? I always plug into my motherboard to provide better control.


 Personally I can't/won't trust a mobo to control fans especially this mobo. Fan control has seemingly been an on going issue since release for too many members here to earn my trust.

There is also a water pump header too and I've read about it just up and stopping on more than just one members rig while stress testing. :thumbsdow

The only thing I connect to these headers is a RPM lead for fans while my pump connects direct to PSU. Life is just more simple this way with a lot less to worry about.


----------



## xAD3r1ty

Anyone here with a ryzen 3000x ? I got a 3800x but everytime i start my pc the fans ramp up to the max and go back to normal after the initial boot process (doing all the code numbers) it didn't do that with my 2700x
bios 7201


----------



## Takla

xAD3r1ty said:


> Anyone here with a ryzen 3000x ? I got a 3800x but everytime i start my pc the fans ramp up to the max and go back to normal after the initial boot process (doing all the code numbers) it didn't do that with my 2700x
> bios 7201


Change the fan curve. Your cpu temp probably sits around 55-65c when booting since power states don't apply during post, so you get a very high vcore.


----------



## CentroX

what's the latest beta bios?


----------



## Takla

CentroX said:


> what's the latest beta bios?


7304


----------



## voxson5

xAD3r1ty said:


> Anyone here with a ryzen 3000x ? I got a 3800x but everytime i start my pc the fans ramp up to the max and go back to normal after the initial boot process (doing all the code numbers) it didn't do that with my 2700x
> bios 7201


Yeah I get that, but for me I don't think it ramps to max.

Its actually nice queue for whether its going to boot or not - if it doesn't ramp up & down, it needs a reboot/cmos clear.

Actually I think it did this on 1701 or maybe an earlier bios? its familiar...

My PC is in a non-windowed case under my desk, so unless I'm looking through the top vents, I can't see the code readout


----------



## nexxusty

Geezerman said:


> so, I wanna run a R5 3600 in a crosshair VI. Is the latest bios somewhat bug free to do this?
> thanks


I haven't experienced a single issue with stock settings.


----------



## nexxusty

Does anyone have issues with PBO?

Like for instance, I do get a boost. However, it's nowehere near the 4350mhz I used to get on the 2700x that was in there. Same cooling system, custom water, 240mm extra thick rad. Should be EASY for a 3600 to boost, it doesn't however. Is that because it's a 3600 and not a 3600x?

I haven't looked into these at all. Just bought the cheapest 6 core I could get. Hehe. Figured PBO would take care of the overclocking for me like with my 2700x. Not so.

I have it at 4.25ghz @ 1.45v right now. Works with everything I try it with. Can't seem to get 4.3ghz at an acceptable voltage.

Any tips for 3000 series? Isn't there a tool for these CPU's that helps you get more perfs? Infinity Fabric overclocker or CCX overclocker or somesing?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

nexxusty said:


> Does anyone have issues with PBO?
> 
> Like for instance, I do get a boost. However, it's nowehere near the 4350mhz I used to get on the 2700x that was in there. Same cooling system, custom water, 240mm extra thick rad. Should be EASY for a 3600 to boost, it doesn't however. Is that because it's a 3600 and not a 3600x?
> 
> I haven't looked into these at all. Just bought the cheapest 6 core I could get. Hehe. Figured PBO would take care of the overclocking for me like with my 2700x. Not so.
> 
> I have it at 4.25ghz @ 1.45v right now. Works with everything I try it with. Can't seem to get 4.3ghz at an acceptable voltage.
> 
> Any tips for 3000 series? Isn't there a tool for these CPU's that helps you get more perfs? Infinity Fabric overclocker or CCX overclocker or somesing?



Many people are having this issue, me included. I can OC to 4.2ghz @ 1.35v but it will never boost to 4.2ghz when running auto. PBO actually lowers performace for me. We just need to wait for bios/agesa updates. I have literally tried everything. I too came from a 2700X which was boosting high.


When everything works properly we should be able to enable AutoOC which will basically turn the 3600 into a 3600X which is why I choose the 3600. But we are currently at the mercy of ASUS and thier slow updates


----------



## Takla

nexxusty said:


> Does anyone have issues with PBO?
> 
> Like for instance, I do get a boost. However, it's nowehere near the 4350mhz I used to get on the 2700x that was in there. Same cooling system, custom water, 240mm extra thick rad. Should be EASY for a 3600 to boost, it doesn't however. Is that because it's a 3600 and not a 3600x?
> 
> I haven't looked into these at all. Just bought the cheapest 6 core I could get. Hehe. Figured PBO would take care of the overclocking for me like with my 2700x. Not so.
> 
> I have it at 4.25ghz @ 1.45v right now. Works with everything I try it with. Can't seem to get 4.3ghz at an acceptable voltage.
> 
> Any tips for 3000 series? Isn't there a tool for these CPU's that helps you get more perfs? Infinity Fabric overclocker or CCX overclocker or somesing?


With ryzen 3000, manually overclocking is once again king. And yes. Any type of boosting, be it just PB or PBO does only increase voltages and as such, heat and noise. You won't get a higher clock out of it. Many people say it is a bios/chipset driver issue. But that is just denial imo. AMD simply lied on the box about max boost clocks and they lied in this video (youtu.be/ prAaADB9Kck) about PBO.


----------



## xAD3r1ty

Takla said:


> Change the fan curve. Your cpu temp probably sits around 55-65c when booting since power states don't apply during post, so you get a very high vcore.


Yes but it's not that, my temps are fine, i have manual oc the temps sit at 30-40 in bios and i have lower temps than with my 2700x so that's not it, my fan curve is also set to 55% until 65c so that's not possible


----------



## Ironcobra

Takla said:


> With ryzen 3000, manually overclocking is once again king. And yes. Any type of boosting, be it just PB or PBO does only increase voltages and as such, heat and noise. You won't get a higher clock out of it. Many people say it is a bios/chipset driver issue. But that is just denial imo. AMD simply lied on the box about max boost clocks and they lied in this video (youtu.be/ prAaADB9Kck) about PBO.


Mine boosts and holds 4.2 no problem while gaming, 28c idle low to mid 50s while gaming on h115i. The word cant shouldnt be used, each chip seems to be different and my experience doesnt match yours. Havent tried PBO dont really need it at the res Im gaming at. Mine was advertised at 4.2 boost Im not sure thats lying?


----------



## Takla

Ironcobra said:


> Mine boosts and holds 4.2 no problem while gaming, 28c idle low to mid 50s while gaming on h115i. The word cant shouldnt be used, each chip seems to be different and my experience doesnt match yours. Havent tried PBO dont really need it at the res Im gaming at. Mine was advertised at 4.2 boost Im not sure thats lying?


Well consider yourself lucky, because your cpu is the exception. The vast majority of people haven't been able to hit the boost clocks that are written on the box.


----------



## herericc

Takla said:


> Well consider yourself lucky, because your cpu is the exception. The vast majority of people haven't been able to hit the boost clocks that are written on the box.


There is a fair bit of selection bias in our results here though... The people who go on overclock.net who weren't already on here are probably specifically the people having issues. When people aren't having issues they don't post about it online usually.


----------



## Takla

herericc said:


> There is a fair bit of selection bias in our results here though... The people who go on overclock.net who weren't already on here are probably specifically the people having issues. When people aren't having issues they don't post about it online usually.


True. And I thought about this before posting as well. But this does not change the fact that there are CPUs being sold, that do not reach the advertised clock speed. And in the EU selling a CPU like this would fall under the "defective product" category which gives you the right to return it and get all your money back.


----------



## Yviena

So i'm considering purchasing a 3700x what bios is the best for best boost/high core frequencies?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Yviena said:


> So i'm considering purchasing a 3700x what bios is the best for best boost/high core frequencies?





7201/7106 AGESA 1.0.0.2 but the trade off is all the bugs and C5 errors.


7304 is 1.0.0.3 less boost, but better memory support and no C5 errors and it actually cold boots.


Pick your poison


----------



## CarnageHimura

I was having a lot of inestability in my Memory OC (Gskill Trident Z 3200 E-Die) and when I try to use the D.O.C.P profile, it never boots, yesterday, I try to use the D.O.C.P. Profile and set DRAMM Vboot to 1.35v and after that, all is working fine, no inestability, no boot problems, no shutdown problems and (for a stock speed processor) I think my latency is aceptable.

CPU: 1600x
BIOS: 7003


----------



## Yviena

Sideways2k said:


> 7201/7106 AGESA 1.0.0.2 but the trade off is all the bugs and C5 errors.
> 
> 
> 7304 is 1.0.0.3 less boost, but better memory support and no C5 errors and it actually cold boots.
> 
> 
> Pick your poison


Hmm how severe is the bugs in 7201/7106, is it only errors on cold boots or on restarts also?
i run 4x SR b die so i don't really care about memory as long i can get it to 3500-3600 with fast timings, my usual workloads requires faster core frequency as it's not easy to split the workload when using tons of VST plugins, and layers in my audio worksuite.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Yviena said:


> Hmm how severe is the bugs in 7201/7106, is it only errors on cold boots or on restarts also?
> i run 4x SR b die so i don't really care about memory as long i can get it to 3500-3600 with fast timings, my usual workloads requires faster core frequency as it's not easy to split the workload when using tons of VST plugins, and layers in my audio worksuite.



It depends. I only got it on shutdowns, but others have it far worse. But memory stability is poor. I couldn't even disable geardown mode at 3200 on 7201/7106. So 3600 could be optimistic with that bios.


7304 fixes most of the issues, but expect a 50-100mhz drop in boost. I would personally use the newer bios, the issues with 7106/7201 way out weigh the loss of boost, a stable system is far more important than one that has fractions of a second higher boost. Oh and the bios menus are a mess on the older bios. Zen 2 currently is lacking on clock speed and has caused some controversy, but I hope with a few bios updates it will get better.



I'm hoping the 1.0.0.3ABB bios will be released this week too.


----------



## CentroX

where can i download 7304?


----------



## Dr. Vodka

CentroX said:


> where can i download 7304?



https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?112279-X370-X470-AGESA-1003AB-Bioses/page23#post779329



shamino said:


> c6h more tested version of 07 fix
> 7304/7303 just number diff, same base between the 2.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ugloppevh7...-7304.rar?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/f5llvy419j...-7303.rar?dl=0


----------



## Nekronata

Finally got my 3900X and I am very suprised how easy the RAM OC was with 64GB. It is doing 3733 RAM rather easy with sync Infinity. Tested with 3 hours of Memtest and 4 Hours Prime95 (using 58 GB RAM).


----------



## Geezerman

how much of a difference is there between the various board revisions? how many revisions were there?
I am speaking of actual changes to the onboard hardware, and not UEFI revisions.
thanks


----------



## CeltPC

Yay, I finally have a 3900X on the way (upgrading from my 1700) for my C6H. What bios is most recommended at the moment? I am assuming the thing would be to flash to 7304 prior to swapping to the new CPU. I am currently running 7201. Hopefully I will finally also be able to get my Trident Z running at it's spec'ed 3600 CAS 16 or better settings.

Any other suggestions for things that will make the upgrade process smoother?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

CeltPC said:


> Yay, I finally have a 3900X on the way (upgrading from my 1700) for my C6H. What bios is most recommended at the moment? I am assuming the thing would be to flash to 7304 prior to swapping to the new CPU. I am currently running 7201. Hopefully I will finally also be able to get my Trident Z running at it's spec'ed 3600 CAS 16 or better settings.
> 
> Any other suggestions for things that will make the upgrade process smoother?


Try this one (is the new AGESA)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ugloppevh7brlkg/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7304.rar?dl=0

Source from ROG:
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?112279-X370-X470-AGESA-1003AB-Bioses/page23#post779329


----------



## CeltPC

Thx Ne01


----------



## RossiOCUK

I had reboot issues with 7304 and no better experience where memory overclocking was concerned. So i'm on 7201 until there's a decent BIOS available that doesn't cripple boost.


----------



## CeltPC

RossiOCUK said:


> I had reboot issues with 7304 and no better experience where memory overclocking was concerned. So i'm on 7201 until there's a decent BIOS available that doesn't cripple boost.


With the 3900x?


----------



## RossiOCUK

CeltPC said:


> With the 3900x?


Yep!


----------



## noko59

What does 7304 have over 7302? I am using 7302 and it is the best bios I've ever used on this motherboard. Cold boot is the fastest I've ever seen on this mother board, several times faster and it cold boots with no issue with 4 sticks of ram, 32gb at DDR 4 3733mhz. I am getting boost to 3.516ghz consistently in CineBench single thread, for random non intensive stuff I've seen it at 4.63ghz but rare and HWInfo could be off. For what ever reason I am seeing virtually normal boost as far as I can tell.


----------



## alexp999

noko59 said:


> What does 7304 have over 7302? I am using 7302 and it is the best bios I've ever used on this motherboard. Cold boot is the fastest I've ever seen on this mother board, several times faster and it cold boots with no issue with 4 sticks of ram, 32gb at DDR 4 3733mhz. I am getting boost to 3.516ghz consistently in CineBench single thread, for random non intensive stuff I've seen it at 4.63ghz but rare and HWInfo could be off. For what ever reason I am seeing virtually normal boost as far as I can tell.


It has the fix for people who had code 07 boot issues, so if you don't have them, it's not worth updating imo.


----------



## RossiOCUK

noko59 said:


> What does 7304 have over 7302? I am using 7302 and it is the best bios I've ever used on this motherboard. Cold boot is the fastest I've ever seen on this mother board, several times faster and it cold boots with no issue with 4 sticks of ram, 32gb at DDR 4 3733mhz. I am getting boost to 3.516ghz consistently in CineBench single thread, for random non intensive stuff I've seen it at 4.63ghz but rare and HWInfo could be off. For what ever reason I am seeing virtually normal boost as far as I can tell.


Mind sharing your settings via BIOS txt dump?


----------



## pipould

RossiOCUK said:


> Mind sharing your settings via BIOS txt dump?


I'd gladly take them as-well, i'm doing Max 4.540 Ghz single and 4.05 Ghz Multi. Meanwhile the CPU is hot as **** :/


----------



## sandman1330

pipould said:


> I'd gladly take them as-well, i'm doing Max 4.540 Ghz single and 4.05 Ghz Multi. Meanwhile the CPU is hot as **** :/




My single core boost (3900X) is maxing out at 4250, I get 4400 if I enable game mode, but that disables half my cores. Funny enough, in all core stress tests, it runs @ 4100, so PBO is working, but PB2 isn’t.

I’m stuck with 7304 too, as I’ve been afflicted by the 07 code of death.


----------



## Takla

New bios (ABB)
https://www.dropbox.com/s/j4jm5i1db55uc6f/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7401.rar?dl=0

Source


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Takla said:


> New bios (ABB)
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/j4jm5i1db55uc6f/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7401.rar?dl=0
> 
> Source


THX +1

Can i buy 3700X now?


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Anyone who tried 7401 could tell me if the AMD CBS menu is still nerfed to six or seven options?

Thanks.


----------



## datspike

7401 is the same as 7304 in terms of how high the boost clocks go, the only different thing I could find is that CB20 scores as expected now.


----------



## dlbsyst

datspike said:


> 7401 is the same as 7304 in terms of how high the boost clocks go, the only different thing I could find is that CB20 scores as expected now.


As expected now. Does that mean better?


----------



## datspike

dlbsyst said:


> As expected now. Does that mean better?


Yep. My CB20 scores were a bit low with 7301 and the latest chipset drivers, while every other benchmark - CB15, CPU-Z, Corona, Linx etc had a slight perf uplift over 7301 with previous chipset driver. Now CB20 scores are back to their previous levels


----------



## dlbsyst

datspike said:


> Yep. My CB20 scores were a bit low with 7301 and the latest chipset drivers, while every other benchmark - CB15, CPU-Z, Corona, Linx etc had a slight perf uplift over 7301 with previous chipset driver. Now CB20 scores are back to their previous levels


Nice! I'm at work right now but look forward to trying this new BIOS when I get home.


----------



## buyology

With 7401, i got a massive improvement, old bios was can't reach even 500 sT and , 4950 nT


----------



## Dbsjej56464

datspike said:


> Yep. My CB20 scores were a bit low with 7301 and the latest chipset drivers, while every other benchmark - CB15, CPU-Z, Corona, Linx etc had a slight perf uplift over 7301 with previous chipset driver. Now CB20 scores are back to their previous levels



Which chipset drivers are you using now?


----------



## Takla

Here are some statistics from silicon lottery, for the new ryzen 3000 series.
(all-core overclock, 100% stable under avx2 load)
The sample size was between 51 to 59 CPUs tested for *each* CPU (3700x, 3800x and 3900x)
Equipment they used
Note: They couldn't use a higher vcore because they would have hit thermal shutdown in prime95 ffts


----------



## ms178

I've seen insane high voltages (1.8 V+) in CPU-Z on 7401 with a R7 2700 while using a negative CPU voltage offset, 3200 RAM, PBO off and everything else on auto settings. All is fine though using the standard auto setting for CPU voltage. And as the CPU still works after this experiment, I guess these could have been just reading errors. Can someone confirm this behaviour? (Beware the dangers!)


----------



## MosterMenu

ms178 said:


> I've seen insane high voltages (1.8 V+) in CPU-Z on 7401 with a R7 2700 while using a negative CPU voltage offset, 3200 RAM, PBO off and everything else on auto settings. All is fine though using the standard auto setting for CPU voltage. And as the CPU still works after this experiment, I guess these could have been just reading errors. Can someone confirm this behaviour? (Beware the dangers!)


besides that, how it is for 2700? is it just 3000 CPUs that'll see an improvement?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

ms178 said:


> I've seen insane high voltages (1.8 V+) in CPU-Z on 7401 with a R7 2700 while using a negative CPU voltage offset, 3200 RAM, PBO off and everything else on auto settings. All is fine though using the standard auto setting for CPU voltage. And as the CPU still works after this experiment, I guess these could have been just reading errors. Can someone confirm this behaviour? (Beware the dangers!)



I wouldn't be wasting your time and running one of the newer bios on a 2700. You loose settings for 0 gains. Go back to 1.0.0.2 or older for optimal performance


----------



## datspike

Sideways2k said:


> Which chipset drivers are you using now?


Latest ones.
Here's a bonus


Spoiler














Clocks while playing Apex with BCLK at 102.6


----------



## Dbsjej56464

datspike said:


> Latest ones.
> Here's a bonus https://i.imgur.com/ZQIkZV7.png
> Clock while playing Apex with BCLK at 102.6



When I change the BCLK above 100.00 it defaults to OC mode and drops me to baseclock levels. How have you managed to get it to work? Some nice results there! 


My chip only goes to 4.1ghz and PBO/AutoOC is broken. Would you mind sharing your bios in a .txt? Sorry for all the questions lol


----------



## datspike

Sideways2k said:


> When I change the BCLK above 100.00 it defaults to OC mode and drops me to baseclock levels. How have you managed to get it to work? Some nice results there!
> 
> 
> My chip only goes to 4.1ghz and PBO/AutoOC is broken. Would you mind sharing your bios in a .txt? Sorry for all the questions lol


My chip is under custom water loop, so that may be the case? BTW I have two friends which 3600's do not boost over 4100 too.
To make boost work with BCLK you need to set core performance boost to enabled, set the vcoltage to offset mode without any changes to the actual offset, and then enable PBO/Default/AutoOC profile from windows Ryzen Master.

I'll make a txt profile tomorrow


----------



## Dbsjej56464

datspike said:


> My chip is under custom water loop, so that may be the case? BTW I have two friends which 3600's do not boost over 4100 too.
> To make boost work with BCLK you need to set core performance boost to enabled, set the vcoltage to offset mode without any changes to the actual offset, and then enable PBO/Default/AutoOC profile from windows Ryzen Master.
> 
> I'll make a txt profile tomorrow


Ah cool thanks man I will give that a try!

Yeah it's annoying. I even tested manual OC and was able to get 4.1 @ 1.25v stable and 4.2 @ 1.35v stable so I know the chip is capable. I guess we will just have to wait till AGESA 1.0.0.4 

My old man has a 3600X and he sits at 4.35ghz constantly in games, I regret not getting an X now.

Appreciate the help


----------



## ms178

MosterMenu said:


> besides that, how it is for 2700? is it just 3000 CPUs that'll see an improvement?


CPU-Z scores were a bit better. Nothing dramatic though. The boot times improved also in comparison to the last beta BIOS I tried (7304).


----------



## ms178

Sideways2k said:


> I wouldn't be wasting your time and running one of the newer bios on a 2700. You loose settings for 0 gains. Go back to 1.0.0.2 or older for optimal performance


Sorry, as a tinkerer, I couldn't resist the urge to try it out.  And I initially did order a 3700X, too. But I returned it and settled with the 2700 for that project. Unfortunately, Ryzen Master cannot load saved profiles at startup yet, that would give me what I want, a decent all-core OC with less voltage than auto and less idle power usage. I haven't tried PState OC yet, I've read that it is broken currently anyway. Otherwise either this or Zenstates might be the way to go for what I want to achieve... I currently set the multiplier and voltage manually, but I am aware that this is not the best method on AM4.


----------



## datspike

Sideways2k said:


> My old man has a 3600X and he sits at 4.35ghz constantly in games, I regret not getting an X now.


2 of my friends have 3600's and they do not boost over 4.1ghz at all, and then there's mine, which boosts nicely. Something very weird is going on



ms178 said:


> I currently set the multiplier and voltage manually, but I am aware that this is not the best method on AM4.


Thats totally fine. I was running my 2600X at [email protected] since week 1 I've bought it, no problems at all.


----------



## rob87

Sideways2k said:


> Ah cool thanks man I will give that a try!
> 
> Yeah it's annoying. I even tested manual OC and was able to get 4.1 @ 1.25v stable and 4.2 @ 1.35v stable so I know the chip is capable. I guess we will just have to wait till AGESA 1.0.0.4
> 
> My old man has a 3600X and he sits at 4.35ghz constantly in games, I regret not getting an X now.
> 
> Appreciate the help



How did you get it to 4.35ghz? Did you manually OC it or let PBO do the work for you?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

rob87 said:


> How did you get it to 4.35ghz? Did you manually OC it or let PBO do the work for you?



It's my dad's CPU. Mine barely boosts to 4.1Ghz.

His 3600X paired with Strix x470-f boosts out of the box to 4.4/4.35ghz in games on the latest 1.0.0.3AB bios for his board. I think he runs everything stock apart from ram timings. I'll double check next time I go see him. 

But yes, something odd is going on with boosting. I'm fed up of TDC & PPT values being frozen too, I sware that is linked to PBO not working. Only seems to be affecting ASUS.


----------



## datspike

Sideways2k said:


> I'm fed up of TDC & PPT values being frozen too, I sware that is linked to PBO not working. Only seems to be affecting ASUS.


If you set PBO to 1000\1000\1000 you can actually change the PBO limits via RM as you wish, but PBO is still broken, so nothing will change. I actually get slightly more MT performance with PBO disabled.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

datspike said:


> If you set PBO to 1000\1000\1000 you can actually change the PBO limits via RM as you wish, but PBO is still broken, so nothing will change. I actually get slightly more MT performance with PBO disabled.



Yeah I have a similar experiance. The values themselves change. But the readouts are frozen. EDC readout will change, but PPT stay frozen at 8% and TDC stuck at 0%. Makes me wonder if that is why PBO is not working properly.

It's frustrating because ASUS on the ROG forums are blaming AGESA, yet some of these issues seem to be only affecting both the C6H & C7H.


----------



## RossiOCUK

7201 with AGESA 1.0.0.2 = Good boost but C5 errors on cold boot
7302 with AGESA 1.0.0.3AB = Crap boost and restarts are messed up and actually cold boots
7304 with AGESA 1.0.0.3AB = Crap boost and miserable memory overclocking experience
7401 with AGESA 1.0.0.3ABB = Crap boost and TBC 

Fun fun fun


----------



## Dbsjej56464

RossiOCUK said:


> 7201 with AGESA 1.0.0.2 = Good boost but C5 errors on cold boot
> 7302 with AGESA 1.0.0.3AB = Crap boost and restarts are messed up and actually cold boots
> 7304 with AGESA 1.0.0.3AB = Crap boost and miserable memory overclocking experience
> 7401 with AGESA 1.0.0.3ABB = Crap boost and TBC
> 
> Fun fun fun



It's like playing Russian roulette with Bios


----------



## rob87

Sideways2k said:


> It's my dad's CPU. Mine barely boosts to 4.1Ghz.
> 
> His 3600X paired with Strix x470-f boosts out of the box to 4.4/4.35ghz in games on the latest 1.0.0.3AB bios for his board. I think he runs everything stock apart from ram timings. I'll double check next time I go see him.
> 
> But yes, something odd is going on with boosting. I'm fed up of TDC & PPT values being frozen too, I sware that is linked to PBO not working. Only seems to be affecting ASUS.


Ah I'm getting 4.25ghz constantly which is weird and he's getting 4.4/4.35ghz wth? 

See my benchmarks attached, not sure what I can compare it to? I'm running all stock just DOCP 3200Mhz ram for my Trident 3200Mhz can't go anything higher as it starts to crap itself with booting. PBO enabled and SVM.

https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/19304764

https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/compute/4436034

https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/14299170


----------



## datspike

RossiOCUK said:


> 7201 with AGESA 1.0.0.2 = Good boost but C5 errors on cold boot
> 7302 with AGESA 1.0.0.3AB = Crap boost and restarts are messed up and actually cold boots
> 7304 with AGESA 1.0.0.3AB = Crap boost and miserable memory overclocking experience
> 7401 with AGESA 1.0.0.3ABB = Crap boost and TBC
> 
> Fun fun fun


Have not had a 1 memory OC problem since 7201, and even on 7201 you could run 3800 easily if dram vboot is set manually. 7302/7304/7401 all have been perfect for me except for boost and broken pbo.

So 102.6 BCLK was not stable yesterday, after playing apex for 3 hours it crashed while opening aida.
102.2 seems to be ok, I've even manged to boot 3815C16 with 1:1 mode
*Stable OC (AutoOC +200, PBO Disable, 102.2 BCLK, 3815C16 GDM ON):*
AIDA


Spoiler














CB15


Spoiler














CB20


Spoiler














Ryzen Master


Spoiler














Apex Legends clocks


Spoiler














Geekbench 4: https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/14294093
****bench: https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/19294018


----------



## RossiOCUK

datspike said:


> Have not had a 1 memory OC problem since 7201, and even on 7201 you could run 3800 easily if dram vboot is set manually. 7302/7304/7401 all have been perfect for me except for boost and broken pbo.


Lucky you 

I'm running 4 DIMMs which is likely causing more issues that 2 DIMMs.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

rob87 said:


> Ah I'm getting 4.25ghz constantly which is weird and he's getting 4.4/4.35ghz wth?
> 
> See my benchmarks attached, not sure what I can compare it to? I'm running all stock just DOCP 3200Mhz ram for my Trident 3200Mhz can't go anything higher as it starts to crap itself with booting. PBO enabled and SVM.
> 
> https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/19304764
> 
> https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/compute/4436034
> 
> https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/14299170


Yeah I found it odd too. Smooth sailing for him, but issues for us lol.

Thanks to @*datspike* I have been playing with the BCLK. Currently running at 103 which is now getting me 4.2ghz in games. So the chip can clearly do it, just the SMU letting it down it seems.

I also had a bit of audio crackling when I upped the BCLK. To fix this I just increased RAM + SoC and VDDG and it went away.

I need to test further, but it seems like this will be the sweet spot until the bios updates fix it.


----------



## Yoizhik

I wonder are you guys able to use your ram's @3600MHz (or higher) under 1.4-1.45V? When i set dram voltage it's somehow raising +0.2/+0.3V more (ie when i set 1.45V i see 1.48V on hwinfo64)


----------



## datspike

Yoizhik said:


> I wonder are you guys able to use your ram's @3600MHz (or higher) under 1.4-1.45V? When i set dram voltage it's somehow raising +0.2/+0.3V more (ie when i set 1.45V i see 1.48V on hwinfo64)


Software sensors are not accurate at all, superio chip has like 20-40mv step in which it can measure voltages. You'll need to use a dmm if you want to measure vdram accurately. Anyway - why do you even care about that?


----------



## Yoizhik

datspike said:


> Software sensors are not accurate at all, superio chip has like 20-40mv step in which it can measure voltages. You'll need to use a dmm if you want to measure vdram accurately. Anyway - why do you even care about that?


because i can't use my ram @3600 stable without setting 1.45V and when i set 1.45V it seems like 1.48V (in software and in bios too). I don't want to send my ram to rma because i bought it from Germany and i'm living in Turkey, so i must use it carefully. Everybody says under 1.5V is ok (Gskill Trident Z 3600C15) but i don't want to use it 7/24 on edge. I saw some people are using their rams @3600-3800Mhz with 1.375V and i just wonder if i'm doing something wrong or i should change my motherboard with c7h / c8h to reach that low voltages.

Edit: Using D.O.C.P. fixing that problem but i can't OC rams to 3800MHz if i choose D.O.C.P. I'm such a newbie. At least voltages are keeping in my desired range. It's something...


----------



## RossiOCUK

@datspike
Your settings for CadBus look a little mad. Just wanted to check that was intentional and not a mistake?



> MemCadBusClkDrvStren [120.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [20.0 Ohm]


----------



## Takla

RossiOCUK said:


> @datspike
> Your settings for CadBus look a little mad. Just wanted to check that was intentional and not a mistake?


You need MemCadBusClkDrvStren [120.0 Ohm] if you have micron E-die and want CMD2T at 1t with gdm disabled.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Takla said:


> You need MemCadBusClkDrvStren [120.0 Ohm] if you have micron E-die and want CMD2T at 1t with gdm disabled.


Ah I see! 
I saw it and was just like "eh?" lol.


----------



## RossiOCUK

BIOS 7306 up on ASUS

https://www.asus.com/de/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## Dbsjej56464

RossiOCUK said:


> BIOS 7306 up on ASUS
> 
> https://www.asus.com/de/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_BIOS/



I can't see it, tried a different browser etc. What are the patch notes?


----------



## RossiOCUK

Sideways2k said:


> I can't see it, tried a different browser etc. What are the patch notes?


See below, not that they ever include full patch notes


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Sideways2k said:


> I can't see it, tried a different browser etc. What are the patch notes?



Official/validated 1.0.0.3AB

ABB should come later, then.



> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7306.zip
> 
> Version 7306 2019/08/1510.23 MBytesCROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 7306
> Update AM4 Combo PI 1.0.0.3 Patch AB.
> Update overclocking auto-rules for Ryzen 3000 CPUs.
> " Before running the USB BIOS Flashback tool, please rename the BIOS file (C6H.CAP) using BIOSRenamer.''


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Cheers guys  same patch notes as the C7H


----------



## datspike

RossiOCUK said:


> @datspike
> Your settings for CadBus look a little mad. Just wanted to check that was intentional and not a mistake?


Yeah that helped me with running GDM off. I've just settled with GDM on for now and left those settings as they were set previously, will test more on the weekend


----------



## buyology

Has anyone tried the latest bios?


----------



## RossiOCUK

buyology said:


> Has anyone tried the latest bios?


Latest official? (7306) or latest beta? (7401)


----------



## buyology

RossiOCUK said:


> Latest official? (7306) or latest beta? (7401)



I mean 7306, im using 7401, should i switch the latest official?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

buyology said:


> I mean 7306, im using 7401, should i switch the latest official?



I tried 7306. Just the same as 7304 nothing to report. So I went back to 7401


----------



## dagget3450

well 7401 is a disaster for me, my 3600 keeps losing performance every new bios that comes out. I am only quickly using CPUZ bench tab to quickly check. My best performance was the first bios i tried for support of my 3600 i think 7201 then i went to 7302 i think it was and lost some performance, now 7401 is a huge loss.

so i went from 518single, 4100+ multi to 513ish, 4000+ish, now 7401 i am 480ish 3700ish....(cpuz bench tab)

Also, it is putting way too much cpu voltage in now and my temps are 60+c idle.... lol What the hell is going on. I am going back down i suppose, 72xx was the best performance bios but i updated to 7302 due to cold boot c5 bug...


----------



## buyology

Sideways2k said:


> I tried 7306. Just the same as 7304 nothing to report. So I went back to 7401



Thanks for reply, i will stick with 7401


----------



## dagget3450

7201 on CH6 using DOCP just like i have on all bioses. Whats interesting is cpu voltage is rather normal/low and temps as well. The temps/voltage keeps going up each BIOS update ive tried. 7401 being absurdly high 1.39-1.43v even at idle causing 60-65c idle temps.


----------



## Takla

Just posting some memory things


----------



## dlbsyst

Yesterday's beta BIOS is a keeper for me and I really like it. It seems to offer the best performance for my 3900X and is very stable so far. I'll probably forgo this new official BIOS and wait for the next one.


----------



## Cloudpost

Have a 1600 now and just picked up a 3600x. A lot of bios being thrown around here... 
I don't see 7306 on the official only 7201. Is there any consensus on a stable bios at the moment. Performance can come later.


----------



## her9019

when you say "Yesterday's beta BIOS is a keeper" which one are you talking about? 7401?


----------



## André Mokwa

So RAID doesn't work so far, even with the official BIOS released today?

I tested here 7304 beta, 7401 beta and now the official 7306 ... and no RAID.


----------



## Cloudpost

André Mokwa said:


> So RAID doesn't work so far, even with the official BIOS released today?
> 
> I tested here 7304 beta, 7401 beta and now the official 7306 ... and no RAID.


Where did you find 7306?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Cloudpost said:


> Where did you find 7306?



It's on the ASUS website: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7306.zip


----------



## André Mokwa

Cloudpost said:


> Where did you find 7306?


On the Asus website...



Spoiler


----------



## dlbsyst

her9019 said:


> when you say "Yesterday's beta BIOS is a keeper" which one are you talking about? 7401?


Yup, that's the one.


----------



## her9019

has 7401 been stable so far?


----------



## dlbsyst

her9019 said:


> has 7401 been stable so far?


For me, yes but I'm sure it depends on how you have your BIOS set up. Everyone is different but I like to tinker and play around in the BIOS to get the best possible performance. Also like to keep all my driver's up to date. The one thing you'll want to do is manually change your Pci-e ports for your GPU and M.2 NVME drive to Gen 3. Left on Auto is a problem because the BIOS trys to run your hardware on Gen 4 and that will cause issues. Of course if you have a Gen 4 GPU or NVME drive you can leave it on Auto.


----------



## BUFUMAN

There should be no support for GEN4.

Ist this setting available? I don't need it just asking.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dlbsyst

BUFUMAN said:


> There should be no support for GEN4.
> 
> Ist this setting available? I don't need it just asking.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Yup, there is currently. You can manually assign Gen 1, 2, 3 or 4 to some of the Pci-e ports or leave on Auto. I wouldn't get too used to it though because I think AMD will eventually remove it or force Asus to. AMD only wants Gen 4 on X570 boards.


----------



## dagget3450

Alright 7306 seems best option so far performance loss is minimal and everything seems to be working for me. voltages look even better, temps also Cool


----------



## Cloudpost

Flashed bios to 7306 on my new ryzen 3600x. 
Getting low scores in cinebench R20 - 3200 vs 3700+ I'm seeing in reviews.

Edit: 7401 - Same scores
Multi: 3209
Single: 479
Is it my chip?!


----------



## Cloudpost

Also keep getting "Ryzen Master Driver Not installed Properly - Driver not installed" - i can get it to work if i do a uninstall, clean registry with CCLeaner, restart, install, launch. After a restart I get the same message


----------



## dlbsyst

Cloudpost said:


> Also keep getting "Ryzen Master Driver Not installed Properly - Driver not installed" - i can get it to work if i do a uninstall, clean registry with CCLeaner, restart, install, launch. After a restart I get the same message


Try this Cloudpost.

Posted by sqwerty.

Fix found and working consistently on reboot.

In search type regedit and navigate to:

Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\S ervices\

If you see the following two entries:

AMDRyzenMasterDriverV13
AMDRyzenMasterDriverV14

right click AMDRyzenMasterDriverV13 and delete it.
reboot.

This way windows can correctly load the v14 version RM requires to function


----------



## Yviena

Hmm weird my CB20 scores are actually higher in bios 7401 with ryzen master showing 2133mhz ram/1200FCLK, ST is at 502 points, and MT at 4957.

While on bios 7201 which boost 50-60mhz higher on singlethread with 3200cl14 timings has a score of MT: 4876, with ST at around 490.... so in my case even with higher boost and faster ram 7201 has repeatable worse scores.


----------



## psychohawk

RossiOCUK said:


> 7201 with AGESA 1.0.0.2 = Good boost but C5 errors on cold boot
> 7302 with AGESA 1.0.0.3AB = Crap boost and restarts are messed up and actually cold boots
> 7304 with AGESA 1.0.0.3AB = Crap boost and miserable memory overclocking experience
> 7401 with AGESA 1.0.0.3ABB = Crap boost and TBC
> 
> Fun fun fun


All of the above is why I'm still running 7106, boost works and only got C5 errors when something is hosed with ram settings (too loose/tight for the current speed/voltage) my little 3700X could do better with faster ram and a graphics card upgrade but until the bios issues are sorted out I just stick with what's working for me with as many options working as possible


----------



## MegamanAT

her9019 said:


> has 7401 been stable so far?


for me not. Have been running all of them (including beta) but this is the first one with issues. mainly issues with power saving. does not wake up from power saving and makes a system restart instead. very annoying. I am now on 7306 but just flashed it 10 min ago. so no experience so far.


----------



## MegamanAT

Yviena said:


> Hmm weird my CB20 scores are actually higher in bios 7401 with ryzen master showing 2133mhz ram/1200FCLK, ST is at 502 points, and MT at 4957.
> 
> While on bios 7201 which boost 50-60mhz higher on singlethread with 3200cl14 timings has a score of MT: 4876, with ST at around 490.... so in my case even with higher boost and faster ram 7201 has repeatable worse scores.


yes, mulicore scores are indeed higher than with 7201 and the new chipset drivers. fastet combo so far was 7106 with the old drivers. but single core boost is still broken with 7401. my 3900x does not boost above 4300 mhz. so I went back to 4.3 ghz manual allcore.


----------



## MegamanAT

MegamanAT said:


> yes, mulicore scores are indeed higher than with 7201 and the new chipset drivers. fastet combo so far was 7106 with the old drivers. but single core boost is still broken with 7401. my 3900x does not boost above 4300 mhz. so I went back to 4.3 ghz manual allcore.


boost on 7306 is also broken. max 4300 mhz


----------



## zyplex

Can someone test linpack Xtreme please? Got errors within seconds after start, tried several BIOS. Even at stock settings.


----------



## MegamanAT

zyplex said:


> Can someone test linpack Xtreme please? Got errors within seconds after start, tried several BIOS. Even at stock settings.


tried it -> same problem. but I can run aida or p95 for hours. so I don't think I have stability problems.


----------



## zyplex

MegamanAT said:


> tried it -> same problem. but I can run aida or p95 for ours. so I don't think I have stability problems.


Many thanks.


----------



## Yviena

MegamanAT said:


> Yviena said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm weird my CB20 scores are actually higher in bios 7401 with ryzen master showing 2133mhz ram/1200FCLK, ST is at 502 points, and MT at 4957.
> 
> While on bios 7201 which boost 50-60mhz higher on singlethread with 3200cl14 timings has a score of MT: 4876, with ST at around 490.... so in my case even with higher boost and faster ram 7201 has repeatable worse scores.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, mulicore scores are indeed higher than with 7201 and the new chipset drivers. fastet combo so far was 7106 with the old drivers. but single core boost is still broken with 7401. my 3900x does not boost above 4300 mhz. so I went back to 4.3 ghz manual allcore.
Click to expand...

But single core boost will almost never happen as you have stuff like steam, bnet, origin, Spotify/tidal chrome/Firefox, though idk for some weird reason I get higher MT score with ram at auto 2133mhz than stable fast timings 3200c14 from dram calculator.


----------



## yswai1986

MegamanAT said:


> tried it -> same problem. but I can run aida or p95 for hours. so I don't think I have stability problems.


Same here.
I can run real bench stress tests (handbrake) no problem.
Basically i just ignore prime avx and ibt as both of these reported to degrade 3 series pretty quickly. I would rather enjoy my new build.


----------



## Yviena

What's everyone's cinebenchR20 voltage, ryzen master is reporting 1.38v at MT rendering, i thought safe high current load scenario was around 1.325v is the bios boosting the voltage too much or is it fine?


----------



## Cloudpost

Did a fresh install of windows and gained +200 points in multi and +10 in single.

I was also able to boost to 4438 Mhz in 7306 although im not sure for how long. I also saw lower temps in 7306 vs 7401.

7306 was both faster and cooler for me in passmark (cinebench had about the same numbers)

Getting really bad Multi scores without an all-core overclock. R20 Single scores are looking good though. Any ideas why? I bought the x so I didn't have to do all of this work haha.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Cloudpost said:


> Did a fresh install of windows and gained +200 points in multi and +10 in single.
> 
> I was also able to boost to 4438 Mhz in 7306 although im not sure for how long. I also saw lower temps in 7306 vs 7401.
> 
> 7306 was both faster and cooler for me in passmark (cinebench had about the same numbers)
> 
> Getting really bad Multi scores without an all-core overclock. R20 Single scores are looking good though. Any ideas why? I bought the x so I didn't have to do all of this work haha.



Which CPU? 3600X? 



So your experience with 7306 was better than 7401? Feel a bit spoilt for choice lol


----------



## RossiOCUK

RossiOCUK said:


> 7201 with AGESA 1.0.0.2 = Good boost but C5 errors on cold boot
> 7302 with AGESA 1.0.0.3AB = Crap boost and restarts are messed up and actually cold boots
> 7304 with AGESA 1.0.0.3AB = Crap boost and miserable memory overclocking experience
> 7401 with AGESA 1.0.0.3ABB = Crap boost and TBC
> 
> Fun fun fun


7401 has the reboot issue as well. Yay... 

Anyone managed to fix it? A restart does a full power down instead of restart.


----------



## CeltPC

Any idea why 7306 is not on the regular US Asus C6H website page yet? It is there for the C6H wifi.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

RossiOCUK said:


> 7401 has the reboot issue as well. Yay...
> 
> Anyone managed to fix it? A restart does a full power down instead of restart.


7306 does this too. I think the reboot "bug" isn't a bug, but a band aid fix on the C5 error. But I could be wrong


----------



## Yviena

Seems that youtube/twitch is triggering high voltages with the ryzen balanced/windows balanced 85% minimum state plan, cores are downclocking/sleeping but when video is in the foreground voltage is at a constant 1.4+ in ryzen master, this is with HW acceleration enabled.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Sideways2k said:


> 7306 does this too. I think the reboot "bug" isn't a bug, but a band aid fix on the C5 error. But I could be wrong


LOL, you're probably right  damn annoying.

Suppose i'll continue to wait for ASUS to sort **** out as usual.


----------



## psyxeon

7306 Is cool here


----------



## Yviena

Guys try setting your interleaving size to 2kB that increased my multiscore by 30-40 points.


----------



## CeltPC

A 3900x is arriving tomorrow, so I tried flashing to 7401 and then 7306, both gave me a problem I have never experienced before. On the initial boot I get to the press F1 screen to enter bios. Unfortunately, my Corsair Strafe RGB keyboard has the Scroll Lock key blinking, and none of the keys function. At that point I am just "stuck". 

The only workaround is to plug in an old Microsoft USB keyboard I had around, which works ok. After entering bios, then saving, exiting, I can go back to the Strafe and boot into Windows and things work. However, I can not get back to bios, as the same bad behavior repeats (pressing Del key won't work)until it boots windows. The only way to access the bios is with the Microsoft keyboard. 

I googled blinking Scroll Lock key on a Strafe and I see where that means something about "bios mode" of the keyboard and to press a combo of F1 and the upper right Windows key, but this does not solve the issue.

Anyone else had this weird problem?


----------



## plesit

CeltPC said:


> A 3900x is arriving tomorrow, so I tried flashing to 7401 and then 7306, both gave me a problem I have never experienced before. On the initial boot I get to the press F1 screen to enter bios. Unfortunately, my Corsair Strafe RGB keyboard has the Scroll Lock key blinking, and none of the keys function. At that point I am just "stuck".
> 
> 
> 
> The only workaround is to plug in an old Microsoft USB keyboard I had around, which works ok. After entering bios, then saving, exiting, I can go back to the Strafe and boot into Windows and things work. However, I can not get back to bios, as the same bad behavior repeats (pressing Del key won't work)until it boots windows. The only way to access the bios is with the Microsoft keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> I googled blinking Scroll Lock key on a Strafe and I see where that means something about "bios mode" of the keyboard and to press a combo of F1 and the upper right Windows key, but this does not solve the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else had this weird problem?


same here strafe rgb blinking..
i downgrade firmware strafe from 3.xx to 2.xx and it's work in bios but still blinking.


Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ms178

CeltPC said:


> A 3900x is arriving tomorrow, so I tried flashing to 7401 and then 7306, both gave me a problem I have never experienced before. On the initial boot I get to the press F1 screen to enter bios. Unfortunately, my Corsair Strafe RGB keyboard has the Scroll Lock key blinking, and none of the keys function. At that point I am just "stuck".
> 
> The only workaround is to plug in an old Microsoft USB keyboard I had around, which works ok. After entering bios, then saving, exiting, I can go back to the Strafe and boot into Windows and things work. However, I can not get back to bios, as the same bad behavior repeats (pressing Del key won't work)until it boots windows. The only way to access the bios is with the Microsoft keyboard.
> 
> I googled blinking Scroll Lock key on a Strafe and I see where that means something about "bios mode" of the keyboard and to press a combo of F1 and the upper right Windows key, but this does not solve the issue.
> 
> Anyone else had this weird problem?


I've also seen strange things happen with two AM4 boards with USB 2.0 devices (on a MSI B450 Tomahawk one USB stick failed to work correctly / wasn't recognized in UEFI and was damn slow that even the Windows installation aborted but works fine while in Windows). On the Crosshair, I initially also had trouble with some older USB 2.0 devices but that was with a really cheap USB 2.0 hub in between. I could get them to work properly by using the dedicated USB 2.0 slots for these older devices on the motherboard and got rid of the USB hub.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Sideways2k said:


> 7306 does this too. I think the reboot "bug" isn't a bug, but a band aid fix on the C5 error. But I could be wrong


I fixed it!

I turned off all sleep/hybernate settings in the Ryzen Power Profile. 










I know a few others are having the issue with restart/reboot powering down and back up again. Can those who do please give this a go and let me know.

If anyone here is on the ROG forums please post this in here, my profile for the forum is messed up at the moment lol: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?112279


Edit: Scrap that. 3 reboots later, it happened again


----------



## TheRic89

Any reason to update from 7201 if you aren't having any errors or issues?


----------



## MegamanAT

TheRic89 said:


> Any reason to update from 7201 if you aren't having any errors or issues?


no


----------



## Dbsjej56464

RossiOCUK said:


> I fixed it!
> 
> I turned off all sleep/hybernate settings in the Ryzen Power Profile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know a few others are having the issue with restart/reboot powering down and back up again. Can those who do please give this a go and let me know.
> 
> If anyone here is on the ROG forums please post this in here, my profile for the forum is messed up at the moment lol: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?112279
> 
> 
> Edit: Scrap that. 3 reboots later, it happened again



Ah, that's a shame it didn't work.


I have got another annoying issue sadly, my H110i is dying and it's not even 3 years old yet. Keeps saying that the USB has malfunctioned and slowed the pump down. Think I'm going to replace it with a high-end air cooler instead. Doubt it is a mobo issue causing this problem.


----------



## abso

I just put together a System with the Crosshair VI and a 3700X. I did Bios flashback to V7306. My issue is that the system sometimes does not boot. I get error code 7b or 76 not sure which one it is. Screen just stays black. Other times it boots just fine into windows.

Anyone has an idea what the issue could be?

Also HWinfo shows me a Voltage of 1.425V (CPU Core Voltage) during gaming load. Is this normal? Or should I change something manually. I read overclocking is pretty much useless on Zen 2 CPUs.


----------



## CeltPC

plesit said:


> same here strafe rgb blinking..
> i downgrade firmware strafe from 3.xx to 2.xx and it's work in bios but still blinking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk





ms178 said:


> I've also seen strange things happen with two AM4 boards with USB 2.0 devices (on a MSI B450 Tomahawk one USB stick failed to work correctly / wasn't recognized in UEFI and was damn slow that even the Windows installation aborted but works fine while in Windows). On the Crosshair, I initially also had trouble with some older USB 2.0 devices but that was with a really cheap USB 2.0 hub in between. I could get them to work properly by using the dedicated USB 2.0 slots for these older devices on the motherboard and got rid of the USB hub.


Got my 3900x installed with no problems, other than of course the piece of junk Corsair keyboard still being messed up. I already had a Corsair mouse bite the dust, plus the Corsair software has always been a pain, so I am ready to scrap it and never go Corsair products again. 

Anyway, a big thumbs up to the Asus team for supporting the new 3000 series CPU's. I love being able to keep my trusty C6H with this kick butt - take no prisoners 3900x!


----------



## xAD3r1ty

I'm gonna suggest you all to just run manual all core oc, I'm running my 3800x 4.4ghz @ 1.319v at load, pretty much 29c at idle and max 54c in gaming and it's just way better than letting the cpu regulate itself, with auto i get 4.2ghz all core and 4.35ghz single, temperatures are all over the place because of voltage, and the all core voltage is around 1.39v for 4.2ghz so yeah, if it continues like this i guess this gen is gonna be manual all the way

The only problem i have is since putting the 3800x in the mobo my GPU will start with the fans maxed out during the boot process for no reason, before it it's the B2 code when it starts normally


----------



## zyplex

Setting a stock voltage work for you? I got 1.10V while setting 1.25V in BIOS, tried 7306 and 7401. Temperature still very high.


----------



## Yoizhik

xAD3r1ty said:


> I'm gonna suggest you all to just run manual all core oc, I'm running my 3800x 4.4ghz @ 1.319v at load, pretty much 29c at idle and max 54c in gaming and it's just way better than letting the cpu regulate itself, with auto i get 4.2ghz all core and 4.35ghz single, temperatures are all over the place because of voltage, and the all core voltage is around 1.39v for 4.2ghz so yeah, if it continues like this i guess this gen is gonna be manual all the way
> 
> The only problem i have is since putting the 3800x in the mobo my GPU will start with the fans maxed out during the boot process for no reason, before it it's the B2 code when it starts normally


nice temps for 4.4GHz, what's your cooler?


----------



## xAD3r1ty

Yoizhik said:


> nice temps for 4.4GHz, what's your cooler?


NH-D15, i have fans set to 50% until 61c, after that it increases with temp


----------



## Yoizhik

xAD3r1ty said:


> NH-D15, i have fans set to 50% until 61c, after that it increases with temp


Wow, i hit the jackpot then. After kraken x62 malfunction, i'd sent it to warranty and i've ordered a NH-D15  cool cool coool


----------



## abso

Are there still any BIOS issues with memory OC? I get nowhere near the settings DRAM Calculator recommends me. I tried 3200Mhz but no chance.

I use a 3700X and 2x8GB 3000Mhz Ballistix Sport (E-Die) with this board.


----------



## Mech0z

abso said:


> Are there still any BIOS issues with memory OC? I get nowhere near the settings DRAM Calculator recommends me. I tried 3200Mhz but no chance.
> 
> I use a 3700X and 2x8GB 3000Mhz Ballistix Sport (E-Die) with this board.


I am running 2 x 16GB 3200 E die with the 3600 CL16 setting, but put it up to 3800 and running 1900FLK with with the 7302 bios


----------



## xAD3r1ty

Yoizhik said:


> Wow, i hit the jackpot then. After kraken x62 malfunction, i'd sent it to warranty and i've ordered a NH-D15  cool cool coool


the D15 is the best air cooler and on par if not better than top water coolers


----------



## Geezerman

are there any performance differences between the various board revisions? does anyone know hoe many board revisions they had


----------



## Takla

abso said:


> Are there still any BIOS issues with memory OC? I get nowhere near the settings DRAM Calculator recommends me. I tried 3200Mhz but no chance.
> 
> I use a 3700X and 2x8GB 3000Mhz Ballistix Sport (E-Die) with this board.


The calculator is crap (for e-die anyway)
Use this cheat sheet instead https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1tBaHXmt6KKvW3QjHKM1QqHNN5rCKncw465lzPPCFj_w/edit?usp=sharing
But start out by leaving everything in the bios on auto and only adjusting fclk and memory clock. start with 3800/1900. if this dosen't boot, you will have to try 3733/1866 next. and if that dosen't work. you will have to settle for 3600/1800. This all depends on your cpus memory controller and is pure silicon lottery. After finding your clock, start by adjusting the primary memory timings. in the sheet, start with the "safe" settings. Use memtest to check for errors. once you found your sweet spot move on to secondary timings. again, start with the "safe" settings. and if you still feel like testing, you move on to tertiary timings after that. Also, make sure to disable power down mode as you can see in the additional settings section.


----------



## Sturmer

Takla said:


> The calculator is crap (for e-die anyway)
> Use this cheat sheet instead https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1tBaHXmt6KKvW3QjHKM1QqHNN5rCKncw465lzPPCFj_w/edit?usp=sharing
> But start out by leaving everything in the bios on auto and only adjusting fclk and memory clock. start with 3800/1900. if this dosen't boot, you will have to try 3733/1866 next. and if that dosen't work. you will have to settle for 3600/1800. This all depends on your cpus memory controller and is pure silicon lottery. After finding your clock, start by adjusting the primary memory timings. in the sheet, start with the "safe" settings. Use memtest to check for errors. once you found your sweet spot move on to secondary timings. again, start with the "safe" settings. and if you still feel like testing, you move on to tertiary timings after that. Also, make sure to disable power down mode as you can see in the additional settings section.


Have you seen same kind cheat sheet for Hynix C-die. CJR die

Trying to use dram calculator but even 3400 cant get working


----------



## Takla

Sturmer said:


> Have you seen same kind cheat sheet for Hynix C-die. CJR die
> 
> Trying to use dram calculator but even 3400 cant get working


If you're on ryzen 3000, try the steps I provided above for more mhz. secondary and tertiary timings should be the same as in the micron e-die cheat sheet. only primary timings might differ. micron e-die is very weak in tRCDRD, tRC & tRFC so these 3 timings should always be better on any other memory die.


----------



## abso

Mech0z said:


> I am running 2 x 16GB 3200 E die with the 3600 CL16 setting, but put it up to 3800 and running 1900FLK with with the 7302 bios


What voltage is your RAM running on and did you use this ryzen master tool for overclocking your ram instead of bios?


----------



## psyxeon

I can do 3800/1900 on Bdie but i get more latency. (100ns)

If I do 3733/1866 I get 67ns

Why is that?


----------



## Takla

psyxeon said:


> I can do 3800/1900 on Bdie but i get more latency. (100ns)
> 
> If I do 3733/1866 I get 67ns
> 
> Why is that?


your high latency is due to the 2:1 ratio of you memory. you have to set the fabric clock to 1900 aswell as the dram clock to 3800. if this does not boot your limit is 3733/1866 (still really good as it is 1 step above what amd guarantees with ryzen 3000)


----------



## psyxeon

Takla said:


> your high latency is due to the 2:1 ratio of you memory. you have to set the fabric clock to 1900 aswell as the dram clock to 3800. if this does not boot your limit is 3733/1866 (still really good as it is 1 step above what amd guarantees with ryzen 3000)


Thats the issue I do set the FCLK to 1900 and memory to 3800, It boots fine but latency increases


----------



## Takla

psyxeon said:


> Thats the issue I do set the FCLK to 1900 and memory to 3800, It boots fine but latency increases


mhh. that is odd. where do you actually change the fclk? (it can be found under extreme tweaker and in the advanced > amd overclocking section; so maybe try changing it in both places) and what bios are you using?


----------



## psyxeon

Yes is weird.
Bios 7306
I changed it many times, in extreme tweaker and amd overclocking section. Rebooted many times, same problem. 
3800/1900 100ns
3733/1866 67ns
Maybe Aida has an issue.


----------



## Takla

psyxeon said:


> Yes is weird.
> Bios 7306
> I changed it many times, in extreme tweaker and amd overclocking section. Rebooted many times, same problem.
> 3800/1900 100ns
> 3733/1866 67ns
> Maybe Aida has an issue.


I don't think Aida is the issue (might be a bios bug). I think you should just settle for 3733 and maybe start tweaking timings for now.


----------



## psyxeon

Takla said:


> I don't think Aida is the issue (might be a bios bug). I think you should just settle for 3733 and maybe start tweaking timings for now.


Thx, ill do that.


----------



## Mech0z

abso said:


> What voltage is your RAM running on and did you use this ryzen master tool for overclocking your ram instead of bios?


I will check voltage at home, cant remember, whatever it suggests for 3600 e die safe I think. 

I only used bios and then memtest86 on a usb stick for 3-4 hours


----------



## baro55

Hello. 

http://tinypic.com/r/2q15r93/9
http://tinypic.com/r/5n9c38/9
http://tinypic.com/r/2envt74/9



4.25Ghz - 1.286v - 3200Mhz CL16 Ram - Asus c6h 7306 ( it has passed all tests . especially c20 and c15)


I have c6h motherboard and it has 7306 bios. I get these results and system works well now. But i guess that c20 and c15 scores are alittle low arent they ? I just wonder that. 

Indeed what do you think about my cpu voltage ? I dont get a crashing problem. I can test again and again in cb20 with this voltage . 

i use gskill rgb 3200mhz cl16 hynix ram. also there is no problem about it .


----------



## pipould

Any idea how to reduce idle consumption ? Seems like since 7401 the whole thing is ****ed up


----------



## MegamanAT

pipould said:


> Any idea how to reduce idle consumption ? Seems like since 7401 the whole thing is ****ed up


7401 is fine here. most of my 12 cores will go to sleep mode when I really do nothing. temp is about 37° C.


----------



## RossiOCUK

MegamanAT said:


> 7401 is fine here. most of my 12 cores will go to sleep mode when I really do nothing. temp is about 37° C.


Do you not get the full power cycle restart issue?


----------



## Nekronata

baro55 said:


> Indeed what do you think about my cpu voltage ? I dont get a crashing problem. I can test again and again in cb20 with this voltage .


CB is not a stability Test for everyday usage..... Usually you need a lot more voltage for everyday usage. Do a 3-4 Hour Prime95 run, everything below that is a useless test and will cause problems.
I had this so often, that others had these "nice" numbers that I could replicate and that weren't Prime95 stable. And guess what, if it wasn't prime stable (even if it took 3 hours for an error in prime) it showed. Programs randomly crashing, strange bugs and worst if all: corrupted data.

CB is only usefully if you want to get high bench results on a throw away windows (where you don't care about corrupted data and the PC only has to be "stable" enough, so it can do a bench good enough (and still correct it's errors, that it shouldn't have in the first place))

Also too low Bench Scores are a huge indication of too much instability. Try CB with significant more voltage. If your score goes up, you where already almost too unstable for even CB.


----------



## Nekronata

pipould said:


> Any idea how to reduce idle consumption ? Seems like since 7401 the whole thing is ****ed up


I don't have that problem with 7401. Most cores go to sleep, the other 3-5 that do something are on idle usually below 500 MHz, most of the time even below 400 (Steam and other Background stuff from tons of Software running)
Also I am using Ryzen Powerplan from the newest Chipset driver + up to date windows 10.


----------



## pipould

Nekronata said:


> I don't have that problem with 7401. Most cores go to sleep, the other 3-5 that do something are on idle usually below 500 MHz, most of the time even below 400 (Steam and other Background stuff from tons of Software running)
> Also I am using Ryzen Powerplan from the newest Chipset driver + up to date windows 10.


What's strange to me is that the complete system comsumption seems to be around 140W idle (at the wall)... With just C6h 3900x 2 ssd 1070ti, seasonic 750w gold. Next to have I have a similar intel 6700k setup with just 40-50w Idle...


----------



## baro55

Nekronata said:


> CB is not a stability Test for everyday usage..... Usually you need a lot more voltage for everyday usage. Do a 3-4 Hour Prime95 run, everything below that is a useless test and will cause problems.
> I had this so often, that others had these "nice" numbers that I could replicate and that weren't Prime95 stable. And guess what, if it wasn't prime stable (even if it took 3 hours for an error in prime) it showed. Programs randomly crashing, strange bugs and worst if all: corrupted data.
> 
> CB is only usefully if you want to get high bench results on a throw away windows (where you don't care about corrupted data and the PC only has to be "stable" enough, so it can do a bench good enough (and still correct it's errors, that it shouldn't have in the first place))
> 
> Also too low Bench Scores are a huge indication of too much instability. Try CB with significant more voltage. If your score goes up, you where already almost too unstable for even CB.





i had 7201 bios on my board. I was getting lower scores in cb20. it was about 4750 in the same speed clock. Now i upgraded bios and i am getting + 0,200 point . ı guess that it is about bios of board . Everything is about bios. I am waiting new bioses for better points. Because it is a problem of bios. Already i saw some comments in here that the someone who had got low points in cbr20. For now it is up to mainabord bios. 



I applied 1.35v 4.25ghz but cbr20 point did not change as + 0,100-0,200 point and also temperatures were higher than 1.286v .


----------



## Mech0z

abso said:


> What voltage is your RAM running on and did you use this ryzen master tool for overclocking your ram instead of bios?


And the dram voltage was 1.4


----------



## abso

Mech0z said:


> And the dram voltage was 1.4


Thx, what memory latency do you get with those settings?


----------



## Dynomutt

Hi Everyone, 

I like to keep my bios up to date, I also prefer to OC via P-state, It seems that some of the settings are gone from AMD CBS menu in 7306.

Do you think we'll get them back in future revision? 

Using 1st gen Ryzen 1700 btw.


----------



## datspike

Takla said:


> The calculator is crap (for e-die anyway)
> Use this cheat sheet instead https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1tBaHXmt6KKvW3QjHKM1QqHNN5rCKncw465lzPPCFj_w/edit?usp=sharing
> But start out by leaving everything in the bios on auto and only adjusting fclk and memory clock. start with 3800/1900. if this dosen't boot, you will have to try 3733/1866 next. and if that dosen't work. you will have to settle for 3600/1800. This all depends on your cpus memory controller and is pure silicon lottery. After finding your clock, start by adjusting the primary memory timings. in the sheet, start with the "safe" settings. Use memtest to check for errors. once you found your sweet spot move on to secondary timings. again, start with the "safe" settings. and if you still feel like testing, you move on to tertiary timings after that. Also, make sure to disable power down mode as you can see in the additional settings section.


Is this table made by you? I've shared this with 1usmus, as it seems perfect looking at my observations on Rev. E.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Dynomutt said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I like to keep my bios up to date, I also prefer to OC via P-state, It seems that some of the settings are gone from AMD CBS menu in 7306.
> 
> Do you think we'll get them back in future revision?
> 
> Using 1st gen Ryzen 1700 btw.


For our older Zen is best to stick with official BIOS.
Im on 7003 Now and No problemo 

Waiting with Update until my ZEN 3700X arrives (next month)


----------



## Ironcobra

New chipset drivers 1.8.19.0915
https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370


----------



## Sturmer

I have 7306 now.
Seems ok bios. Still pbo not really doing anything.
Even get 4.5ghz constant boost... but need to close everything from background.

All cores go to sleep when nothing is on... but voltages still stay high.

Older bioses i got cores going to sleep with 0.2V

Any idea how to get back low voltages?

Edit.
In bios all auto.
And i have 3900X with C6H


----------



## Sturmer

pipould said:


> What's strange to me is that the complete system comsumption seems to be around 140W idle (at the wall)... With just C6h 3900x 2 ssd 1070ti, seasonic 750w gold. Next to have I have a similar intel 6700k setup with just 40-50w Idle...


Same here. In idle almost all cores sleeping, around 120W from wall.
3900X, C6H, 650W Gold, 1080ti. Monitor not included.


----------



## MegamanAT

Ironcobra said:


> New chipset drivers 1.8.19.0915
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370


thx. already installed it and ran through cb20 mc/sc benchmark. mc is about the same as before (7150) but sc is a bit higher (500). the reason is, that my 3900x is now boosting to 4,4 GHz instead of 4,3 GHz. At least with pc config and bios 7401. Highest sc (515) so far is still only possible with 7201 and AGESA 1.0.0.2 with boost up to 4,6 GHz. With auto values and no pbo. 4,3 GHz all core will result in about 7600 points.

update: pbo still does nothing at all. in mc I even get worse values. It's clocking about 25 MHz less then with standard profile. They should just remove that whole pbo crap out of ryzen master and the bios. it's worth nothing.


----------



## Mech0z

abso said:


> Thx, what memory latency do you get with those settings?



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...0MWVPcYjf6nOlr9CtkkfN78tSo/edit#gid=527992713
Look for /u/Mech0z


----------



## Alexandr82

Does anyone know how to fix spontaneous fan / pump stops


----------



## hotbrass

Separate fan controller.


----------



## The Sandman

What the heck am I missing while using flashback?
Had this mobo since release and for the most part I've been content OCing both a 1800x and current 2700x and had no reason to ever use flashback so far.

This weekend I got bored and wanted to flashback from 6903 to 6401 and do some testing. 
No problem right? Even thou I've never had to actually do it I have the process memorized and have helped a few others in the past but now that it's my turn I must be having a brain fart.

Things already done,
DL'd 6401 and renamed actual file to C6H.CAP (no folder)
Formatted drive Fat32 copied file to drive
Reset to optimal default (F5)
Shut down
Clear CMOS
Install flash drive in proper port
Press Flashback button (and hold till blinking) which it does but only blinks 4 times than stays on constantly. The flash drive also blinks 2 times at the same time.
It doesn't matter how long I wait (1/2 an hour) and nothing more happens, light never blinks or goes out.

It's not my first time to the rodeo so next I tried a total of 4 different drives of varying ages, USB 2.0 and 3.0 and from 4GB to 16GB in size, no change. All have been used to save Bios text files etc and work fine.

Next I re-downloaded 6401 a second time on FF, repeat, same result.
Even went to Edge and DL'd file, repeat, same result.
Did this on all 4 flash drives and still no luck.
I must have 2 hours into this so far and haven't gotten anywhere.
Who can tell me what I missed?


----------



## toxick

My


----------



## Dbsjej56464

The Sandman said:


> What the heck am I missing while using flashback?
> Had this mobo since release and for the most part I've been content OCing both a 1800x and current 2700x and had no reason to ever use flashback so far.
> 
> This weekend I got bored and wanted to flashback from 6903 to 6401 and do some testing.
> No problem right? Even thou I've never had to actually do it I have the process memorized and have helped a few others in the past but now that it's my turn I must be having a brain fart.
> 
> Things already done,
> DL'd 6401 and renamed actual file to C6H.CAP (no folder)
> Formatted drive Fat32 copied file to drive
> Reset to optimal default (F5)
> Shut down
> Clear CMOS
> Install flash drive in proper port
> Press Flashback button (and hold till blinking) which it does but only blinks 4 times than stays on constantly. The flash drive also blinks 2 times at the same time.
> It doesn't matter how long I wait (1/2 an hour) and nothing more happens, light never blinks or goes out.
> 
> It's not my first time to the rodeo so next I tried a total of 4 different drives of varying ages, USB 2.0 and 3.0 and from 4GB to 16GB in size, no change. All have been used to save Bios text files etc and work fine.
> 
> Next I re-downloaded 6401 a second time on FF, repeat, same result.
> Even went to Edge and DL'd file, repeat, same result.
> Did this on all 4 flash drives and still no luck.
> I must have 2 hours into this so far and haven't gotten anywhere.
> Who can tell me what I missed?



Make sure your USB is Fat32 MBR partion. I used Rufus to do that


----------



## MegamanAT

The Sandman said:


> What the heck am I missing while using flashback?
> Had this mobo since release and for the most part I've been content OCing both a 1800x and current 2700x and had no reason to ever use flashback so far.
> 
> This weekend I got bored and wanted to flashback from 6903 to 6401 and do some testing.
> No problem right? Even thou I've never had to actually do it I have the process memorized and have helped a few others in the past but now that it's my turn I must be having a brain fart.
> 
> Things already done,
> DL'd 6401 and renamed actual file to C6H.CAP (no folder)
> Formatted drive Fat32 copied file to drive
> Reset to optimal default (F5)
> Shut down
> Clear CMOS
> Install flash drive in proper port
> Press Flashback button (and hold till blinking) which it does but only blinks 4 times than stays on constantly. The flash drive also blinks 2 times at the same time.
> It doesn't matter how long I wait (1/2 an hour) and nothing more happens, light never blinks or goes out.
> 
> It's not my first time to the rodeo so next I tried a total of 4 different drives of varying ages, USB 2.0 and 3.0 and from 4GB to 16GB in size, no change. All have been used to save Bios text files etc and work fine.
> 
> Next I re-downloaded 6401 a second time on FF, repeat, same result.
> Even went to Edge and DL'd file, repeat, same result.
> Did this on all 4 flash drives and still no luck.
> I must have 2 hours into this so far and haven't gotten anywhere.
> Who can tell me what I missed?


there is no need to even use flashback. I have downgraded many many times just out of the bios and never had an issue.


----------



## xAD3r1ty

The Sandman said:


> What the heck am I missing while using flashback?
> Had this mobo since release and for the most part I've been content OCing both a 1800x and current 2700x and had no reason to ever use flashback so far.
> 
> This weekend I got bored and wanted to flashback from 6903 to 6401 and do some testing.
> No problem right? Even thou I've never had to actually do it I have the process memorized and have helped a few others in the past but now that it's my turn I must be having a brain fart.
> 
> Things already done,
> DL'd 6401 and renamed actual file to C6H.CAP (no folder)
> Formatted drive Fat32 copied file to drive
> Reset to optimal default (F5)
> Shut down
> Clear CMOS
> Install flash drive in proper port
> Press Flashback button (and hold till blinking) which it does but only blinks 4 times than stays on constantly. The flash drive also blinks 2 times at the same time.
> It doesn't matter how long I wait (1/2 an hour) and nothing more happens, light never blinks or goes out.
> 
> 
> It's not my first time to the rodeo so next I tried a total of 4 different drives of varying ages, USB 2.0 and 3.0 and from 4GB to 16GB in size, no change. All have been used to save Bios text files etc and work fine.
> 
> Next I re-downloaded 6401 a second time on FF, repeat, same result.
> Even went to Edge and DL'd file, repeat, same result.
> Did this on all 4 flash drives and still no luck.
> I must have 2 hours into this so far and haven't gotten anywhere.
> Who can tell me what I missed?


Can you try to make a copy of it, keep the C6H and name the other C6HWIFI? i know it shouldn't matter, but worth the try


----------



## Sturmer

You use renamer or do it by hand?
Please use only renamer.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Sturmer said:


> You use renamer or do it by hand?
> Please use only renamer.



The renamer literally changes the file name to C6H.cap. That is not going to fix his issue.


----------



## Alexandr82

Alexandr82 said:


> Does anyone know how to fix spontaneous fan / pump stops


It seems that the problem is caused by FPS Monitor


----------



## RossiOCUK

Sideways2k said:


> The renamer literally changes the file name to C6H.cap. That is not going to fix his issue.


I think it was brought in for two reasons:

1. People renaming to CH6.cap
2. People renaming to C6H.cap.cap (including .cap in the name instead/as well as, the extension)


----------



## pipould

Following my optimisation process I observe the following with a 3900x:

- PPT doesn't do anything, does anyone have a working bios profile with PPT reduction ? 
- Undervolting seems to work, offset - 0.125v makes my CB15 Multicore drop by 100 points but way sell watts and single core perf remains.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Guys just try this tool (originally done by @elmor):

PBO and under V should work.
For my 1700, P_states OC working for every BIOS thanks to this puppy.
Open Task scheduler and make Task for it, to load it with windows.

https://github.com/irusanov/ZenStates/releases


----------



## Nekronata

The only thing that bothers me with the newest Biosbeta, I can't get my ram to boot with 3800 at all. IF alone runs at 1900 and that with all 64 GB RAM at 3733. The 3800 RAM however won't even start with IF much slower.
Since 3733 MHz RAM with 1866 IF is stable (4 Hours Prime95 + 3 Hours Memtest), it seems to me like a Bios issue.

Even if it can't made stable, it should at least boot into Bios (especially with more V and much more relaxed timings), but it won't.


----------



## stewwy

The Sandman said:


> What the heck am I missing while using flashback?
> Had this mobo since release and for the most part I've been content OCing both a 1800x and current 2700x and had no reason to ever use flashback so far.
> 
> This weekend I got bored and wanted to flashback from 6903 to 6401 and do some testing.
> No problem right? Even thou I've never had to actually do it I have the process memorized and have helped a few others in the past but now that it's my turn I must be having a brain fart.
> 
> Things already done,
> DL'd 6401 and renamed actual file to C6H.CAP (no folder)
> Formatted drive Fat32 copied file to drive
> Reset to optimal default (F5)
> Shut down
> Clear CMOS
> Install flash drive in proper port
> Press Flashback button (and hold till blinking) which it does but only blinks 4 times than stays on constantly. The flash drive also blinks 2 times at the same time.
> It doesn't matter how long I wait (1/2 an hour) and nothing more happens, light never blinks or goes out.
> 
> It's not my first time to the rodeo so next I tried a total of 4 different drives of varying ages, USB 2.0 and 3.0 and from 4GB to 16GB in size, no change. All have been used to save Bios text files etc and work fine.
> 
> Next I re-downloaded 6401 a second time on FF, repeat, same result.
> Even went to Edge and DL'd file, repeat, same result.
> Did this on all 4 flash drives and still no luck.
> I must have 2 hours into this so far and haven't gotten anywhere.
> Who can tell me what I missed?


Try removing or pulling the power on everything, card, ssd's hard disks and especially remove any NvMe drives


----------



## Pitatone

Hello!

I've just bought a C6H! I would like to ask which is the most stable *Rock Solid Heart Touching™ *bios for first and second gen Ryzen CPUs.
So far from what I have seen the last 4-5 bios are not stable and everybody is having problems. Should I use bios version: 6401?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Pitatone said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've just bought a C6H! I would like to ask which is the most stable *Rock Solid Heart Touching™ *bios for first and second gen Ryzen CPUs.
> So far from what I have seen the last 4-5 bios are not stable and everybody is having problems. Should I use bios version: 6401?



6401 is a good bios. 7201 is the last "stable" bios before the Zen2 stuff took over. 6401 is a solid choice though


----------



## dlbsyst

Pitatone said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've just bought a C6H! I would like to ask which is the most stable *Rock Solid Heart Touching™ *bios for first and second gen Ryzen CPUs.
> So far from what I have seen the last 4-5 bios are not stable and everybody is having problems. Should I use bios version: 6401?


Yes, that's the one you want. Before I upgraded to my 3900x I was using 6401 and it was rock solid stable with my overclocked 1700x.


----------



## Kildar

Pitatone said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've just bought a C6H! I would like to ask which is the most stable *Rock Solid Heart Touching™ *bios for first and second gen Ryzen CPUs.
> So far from what I have seen the last 4-5 bios are not stable and everybody is having problems. Should I use bios version: 6401?


2700x and below 7106.


----------



## The Sandman

Sturmer said:


> You use renamer or do it by hand?
> Please use only renamer.





Sideways2k said:


> The renamer literally changes the file name to C6H.cap. That is not going to fix his issue.





RossiOCUK said:


> I think it was brought in for two reasons:
> 
> 1. People renaming to CH6.cap
> 2. People renaming to C6H.cap.cap (including .cap in the name instead/as well as, the extension)



Thanks guys! +REP to all. 

As I thought, just a brain fart. Turned out the drive I always use had the file renamed incorrectly. No idea how as I only typed C6H.CAP and ended up as #2 in post/quote above doh.
I know I looked back at this too as it was driving me nuts. Funny thing was I got pissed and quit for the night after posting and next day after work I looked and there it was C6H.CAP.CAP. Manually changed it back (manually entered each time) and all went as expected.





Pitatone said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've just bought a C6H! I would like to ask which is the most stable *Rock Solid Heart Touching™ *bios for first and second gen Ryzen CPUs.
> So far from what I have seen the last 4-5 bios are not stable and everybody is having problems. Should I use bios version: 6401?



Another vote for 6401 after running 6903 for months with good luck, just not as good as 6401.
This is what I'm going back to P95 with 90% memory after one hour (4284 all core, 4437 multi/single core @ 1.350v under load)


----------



## Sturmer

7401 fixed my voltage problem. Cpu is now under volting properly.
Any idea what all trigger manual OC? Really just want run my 3900X with normal boost.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Sturmer said:


> 7401 fixed my voltage problem. Cpu is now under volting properly.
> Any idea what all trigger manual OC? Really just want run my 3900X with normal boost.



Setting a BLCK other than 100 will trigger OC mode. Also setting any core ratio will trigger OC mode, manual voltage does too. Also enable core performance boost or leave on auto. 

Those are the things I that I can think of


----------



## Pitatone

Sideways2k said:


> 6401 is a good bios. 7201 is the last "stable" bios before the Zen2 stuff took over. 6401 is a solid choice though





dlbsyst said:


> Yes, that's the one you want. Before I upgraded to my 3900x I was using 6401 and it was rock solid stable with my overclocked 1700x.





Kildar said:


> 2700x and below 7106.





The Sandman said:


> Thanks guys! +REP to all.
> 
> As I thought, just a brain fart. Turned out the drive I always use had the file renamed incorrectly. No idea how as I only typed C6H.CAP and ended up as #2 in post/quote above doh.
> I know I looked back at this too as it was driving me nuts. Funny thing was I got pissed and quit for the night after posting and next day after work I looked and there it was C6H.CAP.CAP. Manually changed it back (manually entered each time) and all went as expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another vote for 6401 after running 6903 for months with good luck, just not as good as 6401.
> This is what I'm going back to P95 with 90% memory after one hour (4284 all core, 4437 multi/single core @ 1.350v under load)


Thank you all very much for your help! I will try bios 6401 for starters and see how things go from there!


----------



## herericc

Hi all,

Finally got my 3900x installed in my PC!!! 

Strange thing though now my 2080 runs its fans at 100% speed when the PC is booting - stops after about 3-5 seconds and goes back to normal. 

Can boot to windows with 3600 FAST settings from 1usmus but I get a lot of errors.
Going to try a few other things tonight - maybe the V2 of the profile then try to tighten timings from there. 
My RAM doesn't have temp sensing so I'm not sure how hot it's getting under 1.45V.

Running 7306 bios currently. People are having better luck with 7401?

Cheers,

Herericc


----------



## RossiOCUK

herericc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally got my 3900x installed in my PC!!!
> 
> Strange thing though now my 2080 runs its fans at 100% speed when the PC is booting - stops after about 3-5 seconds and goes back to normal.
> 
> Can boot to windows with 3600 FAST settings from 1usmus but I get a lot of errors.
> Going to try a few other things tonight - maybe the V2 of the profile then try to tighten timings from there.
> My RAM doesn't have temp sensing so I'm not sure how hot it's getting under 1.45V.
> 
> Running 7306 bios currently. People are having better luck with 7401?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Herericc


For me and my 3900X, 7401 seems to give the better experience. 
I'm only suffering from the following:

-- Reboot issues (power cycle on restarts from W10)
-- Sometimes a power cycle on POST even at stock (training issue? Maybe related to the first issue)
-- Lower boost speeds, but that's the same for most people since AGESA 1.0.0.2


----------



## herericc

RossiOCUK said:


> For me and my 3900X, 7401 seems to give the better experience.
> I'm only suffering from the following:
> 
> -- Reboot issues (power cycle on restarts from W10)
> -- Sometimes a power cycle on POST even at stock (training issue? Maybe related to the first issue)
> -- Lower boost speeds, but that's the same for most people since AGESA 1.0.0.2


Thanks for the response - I'll give 7401 a shot before continuing to tweak my RAM. 

I've seen a lot of people posting different termination values than the calculator suggests for their 4x8GB B-die memory configurations so I'll have to give those a shot too. Haven't had a BSOD yet but I have lots of errors when testing memory via DRAM CALC.


----------



## sneida

i am running bios version 7003 on a 2700x and would like to downgrade to 6401. its not possible via the usb stick (button on back) nor via ezflash utility (says format is wrong). is there a way to downgrade?


----------



## herericc

sneida said:


> i am running bios version 7003 on a 2700x and would like to downgrade to 6401. its not possible via the usb stick (button on back) nor via ezflash utility (says format is wrong). is there a way to downgrade?


From what I understand the button on the back + USB stick is THE way to flash a "downgrade". I suggest you try that method again and verify your USB stick is formatted properly, and that the .CAP file is properly named.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

7306 & 7401 don't have All menus in AMD CBS
No P-states menu at all.
Now testing 7201 and it's fine.

For 1st gen & 2nd Gen 7003 & 7201 are the Best IMO.


----------



## LicSqualo

Ne01 OnnA said:


> 7306 & 7401 don't have All menus in AMD CBS
> No P-states menu at all.
> Now testing 7201 and it's fine.
> 
> For 1st gen & 2nd Gen 7003 & 7201 are the Best IMO.


Great! But as you wrote, ZenState is a good program 
Now I'm at 7306 because 7401 (strange that despite the number the date is a day before, so 7306 is the last in temporary order) don't accept my profile. 
With 7401 I received a lot of error at boot and after 10-12 try I haven't never reached my windows log on.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

There are no benefits for 1st and 2nd gen in the newer bios and losing AMD CBS was a deal-breaker for me before I upgraded to 3rd gen. All the good bios options are hidden for the older gens. I think any difference in ram compatibility is a mere fluke. Heck, they can't even get 3rd gen issues fixed yet and I wouldn't advise anyone with older gens to waste their time. There have been sensor and fan bugs for some on the newer bios.


----------



## xAD3r1ty

herericc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally got my 3900x installed in my PC!!!
> 
> Strange thing though now my 2080 runs its fans at 100% speed when the PC is booting - stops after about 3-5 seconds and goes back to normal.
> 
> Can boot to windows with 3600 FAST settings from 1usmus but I get a lot of errors.
> Going to try a few other things tonight - maybe the V2 of the profile then try to tighten timings from there.
> My RAM doesn't have temp sensing so I'm not sure how hot it's getting under 1.45V.
> 
> Running 7306 bios currently. People are having better luck with 7401?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Herericc


Have exactly the same problem with my 2080, do you also have the strix 2080 ? It sounds like it's gonna explode it's annoying


----------



## roco_smith

???? Strange. My Crosshair VI Extreme Bios 7401have PSTATE menu on CBS TAB


----------



## MegamanAT

After watching this video 



 on youtube I thought I give it a try and also did the test. The only difference is that I used cinebench r20 instead of r15 since it was already installed on my pc. 

And I was/am pretty surprised by the results since I am on 7401 with AGESA 1.0.0.3 ABA, aka as "broken boost". I was hitting 4,566.8 MHz on 2 cores. Not too bad at all. Only about 30 MHz missing to the advertised 4600 MHz. 

Update: Redid the test with cb15 and got about the same results.


----------



## abso

Hmm, I kinda get an error in HCI Memtest if I try to get my memory running at 3600Mhz, even if I losen up my timings. It runs without errors if I set it to 3533Mhz. Any idea what might be the bottleneck? Just a bad MC or might a bios update improve this in the future? CPU is a 3700X, Memory 2x8GB Ballistix with E-Dies.


----------



## jamesmca

7306 bios, anyone have all the fans stop spinning? was getting 5fps in game, and saw my temp was 95....


----------



## Dr. Vodka

roco_smith said:


> ???? Strange. My Crosshair VI Extreme Bios 7401have PSTATE menu on CBS TAB



If you have a 1xxx or 2xxx CPU, then the AMD CBS menu is completely nerfed on 73xx and 74xx releases (only six or seven settings). It would seem a 3xxx CPU unlocks the menu as usual.

Looks like 7201 is the end of the road for these CPUs, with full AMD CBS menu... as Zen2 AGESA still has its benefits for older gens over the last PinnaclePI base (6401). Faster boot, etc.

I'll bother again when a new Zen2 AGESA becomes available, maybe it brings back the CBS menu. (>1.0.0.3)


----------



## herewegoagain

jamesmca said:


> 7306 bios, anyone have all the fans stop spinning? was getting 5fps in game, and saw my temp was 95....


Happens to me on 7306 and 7201 as well. There are a lot of reports on ASUS forum about it without any reply.


----------



## Yviena

Hmm seems that my 3700x with 7401 Bios, does actually boost to 4.375ghz single core with auto cpu settings, PBO off + tuned ram 1833fclk, i can increase the single core boost to 4.4 by enabling pbo +100mhz but multithread boost is still only 4.1ghz, seems that PBO doesn't work as expected as it does nothing, right now i've settled for running a all core overclock of 4.25ghz with 1.31v voltage, i only lose 4 points in single thread load from 205 to 201 but i will probably never see it as i run enough stuff in the background.


----------



## Sturmer

Yviena said:


> Hmm seems that my 3700x with 7401 Bios, does actually boost to 4.375ghz single core with auto cpu settings, PBO off + tuned ram 1833fclk, i can increase the single core boost to 4.4 by enabling pbo +100mhz but multithread boost is still only 4.1ghz, seems that PBO doesn't work as expected as it does nothing, right now i've settled for running a all core overclock of 4.25ghz with 1.31v voltage, i only lose 4 points in single thread load from 205 to 201 but i will probably never see it as i run enough stuff in the background.


This is something that im wondering my self.
Why we need to even survey single core boost if in real world use we never see it.

Its more important to see how much 4-8 core boost performs.


----------



## Mech0z

How are people hitting expected single core boost on Ryzen 3000 chips? Just in relation to https://youtube.com/watch?v=o2SzF3IiMaE 
I only hit 4075 on my R5 3600


----------



## dlbsyst

I have question for you guys. In the BIOS there is a setting under CPU Common Options called "Platform First Error Handling". Does anyone know what that does and if it should be set to enabled, Auto of Off? Thanks.


----------



## MegamanAT

Mech0z said:


> How are people hitting expected single core boost on Ryzen 3000 chips? Just in relation to https://youtube.com/watch?v=o2SzF3IiMaE
> I only hit 4075 on my R5 3600


I did nothing. Everything is on auto. only applied dcop and disabled gear down mode


----------



## buyology

MegamanAT said:


> I did nothing. Everything is on auto. only applied dcop and disabled gear down mode



I didn't manual timing on my system, except first 5 timings. but when i try to disable gear down mode, latency is increasing


----------



## Cloudpost

MegamanAT said:


> I did nothing. Everything is on auto. only applied dcop and disabled gear down mode


Where is gear down mode? I don't think I've ever seen that option.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Mech0z said:


> How are people hitting expected single core boost on Ryzen 3000 chips? Just in relation to https://youtube.com/watch?v=o2SzF3IiMaE
> I only hit 4075 on my R5 3600



My 3600 hits 4.1GHz max and PBO + AutoOC does nothing. I completed the survey too


EDIT: I can manually OC to 4.1GHz @ 1.256v which is kinda stupid compared to the "boosting"


----------



## herericc

Cloudpost said:


> Where is gear down mode? I don't think I've ever seen that option.


Should just be in your dram timings page - at least it was on my Gigabyte Gaming K7 + Asus C6H.


----------



## SebaDimmu

Hi guys:

I am new with amd and asus c6h. Yesterday, I was trying to do manual overclocking by setting a fixed voltage but it never exceeded 1.1v. 

My b-die memory is set to 3800mhz 16-16-16-34 and no errors with memtest 1000%.

Thank you.


----------



## abso

Im looking for some advice with my new system and RAM OC. I got a 3700X and 2x8GB Crucial Ballistix 3000Mhz (E-Dies). I kept my Asus X370 Crosshair VI and everything works fine. I started to OC my RAM and tighten up the timings but it feels like my latency is to high considering the speed/timings I am running right now. I get 74ns in Aida64 and see other people get like mid 60s with similar settings. On my previous 1700X with 3000mhz Crosshair RAM (Samsung E-Die) I even achieved lower latency.

Any ideas if there is an issue here or how to improve?


----------



## Serchio

My 3900X has arrived yesterday - finally. I have done some quick benchmarks and there is one thing that worries me - temperature. I am using NH-D15 and idle temp range I am getting is 41-61, stressing (cinebench r20) the CPU results in 88 degrees.

Is it normal or have I applied thermal paste incorrectly? I have spread it evenly on the CPU but I am not sure if I used enough of it or too much. Any tips?

EDIT. The CPU is on stock settings. I didn’t have time to tinker with it yet.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## malitze

Serchio said:


> My 3900X has arrived yesterday - finally. I have done some quick benchmarks and there is one thing that worries me - temperature. I am using NH-D15 and idle temp range I am getting is 41-61, stressing (cinebench r20) the CPU results in 88 degrees.
> 
> Is it normal or have I applied thermal paste incorrectly? I have spread it evenly on the CPU but I am not sure if I used enough of it or too much. Any tips?
> 
> EDIT. The CPU is on stock settings. I didn’t have time to tinker with it yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My 3600X is the same, and that is with 360 AIO. Reapplied thermal paste to make sure. I'd say it's very much normal.


----------



## shamino1978

jamesmca said:


> 7306 bios, anyone have all the fans stop spinning? was getting 5fps in game, and saw my temp was 95....


let me know if this helps:
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...ifi-fan-control-sensors-are-broken#post781768


----------



## Mech0z

shamino1978 said:


> let me know if this helps:
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...ifi-fan-control-sensors-are-broken#post781768


Is this a new AGESA or still AB. If 7301 is stable for me I suppose there is not much new under the sun in this bios like better boost speeds or better mem stability


----------



## shamino1978

Mech0z said:


> Is this a new AGESA or still AB. If 7301 is stable for me I suppose there is not much new under the sun in this bios like better boost speeds or better mem stability


every new bios i get asked the boost question all over again, i have not tested a newer version of AGESA that changes the current state of 1003 boost, not even 1004. if i do know of changes, i will specifically state this. They were being too aggressive with the boost previously, the current boost behavior is more in line with their confidence in long term reliability and i have not heard of any changes to this stance, tho i have heard of a 'more customizable' version in the future.


----------



## RossiOCUK

@shamino1978
Are you aware of the odd power cycle on restart from Windows? Never happened in 7201 with AGESA 1.0.0.2 but has with every BIOS since (7302, 7304, 7401).


----------



## Serchio

malitze said:


> My 3600X is the same, and that is with 360 AIO. Reapplied thermal paste to make sure. I'd say it's very much normal.




I have tried to find information about that in the other sources and people are normally getting 73 degrees during load with NH-D15. That is why I have asked here. I have a really decent airflow in my PC case I believe - 3 fans intake front, 4 fans blowing the air out - 3 top and 1 in the rear. I will probably leave it like that for now but I do not like it - fans are loud almost all the time :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dbsjej56464

shamino1978 said:


> every new bios i get asked the boost question all over again, i have not tested a newer version of AGESA that changes the current state of 1003 boost, not even 1004. if i do know of changes, i will specifically state this. They were being too aggressive with the boost previously, the current boost behavior is more in line with their confidence in long term reliability and I have not heard of any changes to this stance, tho i have heard of a 'more customizable' version in the future.



Why can I with the same CPU swap into a different board get way better boosts? I have tested my CPU in a b450 board and it boosted beyond 4.2Ghz. Yet in the Crosshair VI it barely hits 4.1Ghz. Both boards on ABB. This implies it is a mobo issue mixed with AGESA problems. I feel this is being ignored


----------



## datspike

@shamino1978 thanks for posting here! Greatly appreciate that. 

I've actually tested the boost performance and it seems all the same FOR ME in cpuz, R15 and R20 on 7201, 7401, 7306 and even 7401 with 7201 old "more aggressive smu".

The only question is the same as @Sideways2k one, as my friends 3600 is not boosting over 4100, while it's perfectly stable at 107 bclk with boost enabled through Ryzen Master.
Ive seen already 3 cpus with the same problems:
My friends one - 3600 not boosting over 4.1Ghz at stock, bios 7306-7401 C6H
Another friend with B450-A Pro - cpu does not boost over 4.1Ghz either
@Sideways2k cpu is not boosting over 4.1Ghz with C6H, whole it works as expected with another B450 board.

Hwinfo also states that 4.1Ghz is the boost limit for 3600 cpus at 80C.

I think there's some kind of complex problem with exact cpu samples and bios versions/motherboards, as the same cpu/mb combo can work as expected / not as expected depending just on exact cpu sample and motherboard?
This problem also seems to not only affect Asus boards, so it's AMDs fault


----------



## Serchio

Is it ok now?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RossiOCUK

What do people use for fan control? 
I've had to resort to AISuite, but as everyone knows, it's terrible. I also can't just have the FanXpert on it's own. 

Any 3rd party options?


----------



## Rhadamanthys

RossiOCUK said:


> What do people use for fan control?
> I've had to resort to AISuite, but as everyone knows, it's terrible. I also can't just have the FanXpert on it's own.
> 
> Any 3rd party options?


I recently stumbled upon a software called Argus Monitor. It has lots of customization options and I'd been looking for something like this ever since I found out Speedfan doesn't work with my Ryzen CPU.


----------



## Serchio

malitze said:


> My 3600X is the same, and that is with 360 AIO. Reapplied thermal paste to make sure. I'd say it's very much normal.




I have done repaste for the CPU and I managed to decrease both idle (31) and load (78) temperatures. Yesterday I have not put enough paste on the CPU - figured it out today when I took the cooler out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## datspike

RossiOCUK said:


> What do people use for fan control?
> I've had to resort to AISuite, but as everyone knows, it's terrible. I also can't just have the FanXpert on it's own.
> 
> Any 3rd party options?


Argus Monitor is great. Costs like 15$ for 3 years, totally worth it


----------



## SebaDimmu

SebaDimmu said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> I am new with amd and asus c6h. Yesterday, I was trying to do manual overclocking by setting a fixed voltage but it never exceeded 1.1v.
> 
> My b-die memory is set to 3800mhz 16-16-16-34 and no errors with memtest 1000%.
> 
> Thank you.



I solved the problem with 1.1v with flashback and cmos but the manual vcore doesn't work and neither does the offset. I tried 7402 and 7301 bios.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

datspike said:


> @*shamino1978* thanks for posting here! Greatly appreciate that.
> 
> I've actually tested the boost performance and it seems all the same FOR ME in cpuz, R15 and R20 on 7201, 7401, 7306 and even 7401 with 7201 old "more aggressive smu".
> 
> The only question is the same as @*Sideways2k* one, as my friends 3600 is not boosting over 4100, while it's perfectly stable at 107 bclk with boost enabled through Ryzen Master.
> Ive seen already 3 cpus with the same problems:
> My friends one - 3600 not boosting over 4.1Ghz at stock, bios 7306-7401 C6H
> Another friend with B450-A Pro - cpu does not boost over 4.1Ghz either
> @*Sideways2k* cpu is not boosting over 4.1Ghz with C6H, whole it works as expected with another B450 board.
> 
> Hwinfo also states that 4.1Ghz is the boost limit for 3600 cpus at 80C.
> 
> I think there's some kind of complex problem with exact cpu samples and bios versions/motherboards, as the same cpu/mb combo can work as expected / not as expected depending just on exact cpu sample and motherboard?
> This problem also seems to not only affect Asus boards, so it's AMDs fault



Just to add I am currently running a blck of 103 which is bascially making it boost to 4.2Ghz and all is stable


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Ne01 OnnA said:


> 7306 & 7401 don't have All menus in AMD CBS
> No P-states menu at all.
> Now testing 7201 and it's fine.
> 
> For 1st gen & 2nd Gen 7003 & 7201 are the Best IMO.



UPD. 
The 7201 has different Mem Hole at CLDO_VDDP at 855.

7003 was fine at 3466MHz (OCed by FSB to 3474MHz CL14-15-15-14 34 50 416)
7201 is fine at 3400MHz (OCed by FSB to 3446MHz CL14-15-15-14 32 48 382)

Stable & no Error for my Setup


----------



## dlbsyst

There's a new BIOS out today, 7403.


----------



## buyology

dlbsyst said:


> There's a new BIOS out today, 7403.



Links?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

dlbsyst said:


> There's a new BIOS out today, 7403.



"New" lol its been out a week well under a different number 7401. Odd that ASUS has certified a bios that have known fan issues as there has been a 0002 with a potential fan fix released today. The standard of the bios releases since the release of Zen2 are just a joke tbh




buyology said:


> Links?



https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7403.zip


----------



## buyology

Sideways2k said:


> "New" lol its been out a week well under a different number 7401. Odd that ASUS has certified a bios that have known fan issues as there has been a 0002 with a potential fan fix released today. The standard of the bios releases since the release of Zen2 are just a joke tbh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7403.zip



Thank you, is this with 1.0.0.3 ABB?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

buyology said:


> Thank you, is this with 1.0.0.3 ABB?



Yes


----------



## dlbsyst

Sideways2k said:


> "New" lol its been out a week well under a different number 7401. Odd that ASUS has certified a bios that have known fan issues as there has been a 0002 with a potential fan fix released today. The standard of the bios releases since the release of Zen2 are just a joke tbh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7403.zip


Well, I don't think these are the same BIOS. For one 7403 has Gen 4 support removed. 7401 still had it in place. I will install the new BIOS after work and test it out.


----------



## Aretak

Mech0z said:


> How are people hitting expected single core boost on Ryzen 3000 chips? Just in relation to https://youtube.com/watch?v=o2SzF3IiMaE
> I only hit 4075 on my R5 3600


I didn't have to do anything. My 3700X just hit 4.4GHz out of the box as soon as I booted up first time. Enabling PBO and AutoOC gives me a whopping extra 25MHz on top of that. Still using 7201 though, as I don't see any reason to upgrade whatsoever. Plus the older chipset driver from before they "improved" it (which actually resulted in higher idle temperatures for me). Also have my 32GB of B-die (4x8) running at 3600MHz CL14 with all the fast timings from the calculator. 

Frankly, I don't want to touch anything at this point. It's running as well it could be. The only slight annoyance is the C5 error popping up on a cold boot occasionally, but it boots second time every time after one of those.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Looks like waiting for a stable bios is the best option for me. If they release some i buy the next ryzen. If.[emoji1787]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dbsjej56464

dlbsyst said:


> Well, I don't think these are the same BIOS. For one 7403 has Gen 4 support removed. 7401 still had it in place. I will install the new BIOS after work and test it out.



I've installed it for the fun of it anyways. Seems the same minus the PCIE4 stuff. Not a bad bios, but this boosting stuff is still ongoing and frustrating


----------



## alex656

I tried the new official 7403 but I still have problems: the system turns off and comes on again instantly when it is turned on; I have cold boot with my gskill flarex 3200 and standard docp profile; I'm back again with the 7302 beta version; why this problems since 7306 and 7401?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

alex656 said:


> I tried the new official 7403 but I still have problems: the system turns off and comes on again instantly when it is turned on; I have cold boot with my gskill flarex 3200 and standard docp profile; I'm back again with the 7302 beta version; why this problems since 7306 and 7401?



It does that for everyone? Been doing it every bios past 7201. I think that is the "fix" for the C5 error.


----------



## bill1971

I want some help to oc ryzen 1700 to 4ghz to asus rog crosshair vi,i have gskill flare x bdie 3200 14 timings.i need the bios settings,i use bios 7306.


----------



## alex656

Sideways2k said:


> It does that for everyone? Been doing it every bios past 7201. I think that is the "fix" for the C5 error.



In the release note of 7403 i see: "Improves EZFlash performance to reduce boot time" perhaps this could be the cause of the problem. With 7302 beta the post is slower but at least it works fine for me


----------



## residentour

alex656 said:


> I tried the new official 7403 but I still have problems: the system turns off and comes on again instantly when it is turned on; I have cold boot with my gskill flarex 3200 and standard docp profile; I'm back again with the 7302 beta version; why this problems since 7306 and 7401?


Same here. Since 7401 system powers off instantly even before training the RAM. So annoying.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

bill1971 said:


> I want some help to oc ryzen 1700 to 4ghz to asus rog crosshair vi,i have gskill flare x bdie 3200 14 timings.i need the bios settings,i use bios 7306.



There are no bios settings that will guarantee you to get 4GHz. But I'd roll back the bios to 7201 or older for first-gen. That way you don't have to deal with the bugs in the new bios for no gains.

Then I would set the core ratio to 40.00/100MHz BCLK @ 1.4v. Then run some stability tests and take it from there. 1.425v is max 24/7 safe voltage for first gen. Personally, I would run at 3.8/3.9GHz at lower voltages. Normally the heat and voltage aren't worth the 100MHz.
But you might have a golden chip so trying at 1.4v first. But with that said you are using a 1700 so is more than likely lower binned. That's silicon lottery for you. 

Good luck


----------



## CeltPC

Flashed to 7403, no boot issues, so far stability is fine. Changed memory to 3600 at CAS 16, 1.4 volts. Changed the 3900X CPU voltage to 1.25 volts, left other parameters for CPU on auto. Changed SOC to 1.1 volts.

In Cinebench 20 it scored 7109. I am seeing 3 cores max to 4500.4 MHz, others at 4425.4 MHz and 4400.4 MHz, with the two slowest cores at 4250 MHz. Idle temps running 41.8 or so, max temp under load at 79.5 degrees. More tuning of memory may gain some improvements, just have to see.


----------



## Ryoz

For bios 7403 & 0002, i also get this "double boot" issue in c6h where the board will power on, off and on again during cold boot. But, in 7302 bios which also included the "C5" fixed, the board will just successfully power on and boot for the first time. 

Also, i am experience another strange issue in 7403/0002, the PC cannot restart or boot after shutdown, the POST will fail and give 3 beep code (F9, related to memory?). Even with GSKILL XMP settings 3200C14 1.35v, this issue is still persists.

If the bios is test/beta, i can understand. But, Bios 7403 is official. I don't get why critical bug (cannot restart / boot after shutdown) like this can happen in official bios? 

Sometime i find that it is quite annoying and tiring to deal with all this issue in AMD platform.


----------



## ortizjammet

do we still have the pcie 4.0 option in the new bios?


----------



## alex656

Ryoz said:


> ......
> 
> 
> 
> also, i am experience some strange issue with 0002 when restart, the POST will fail and give 3 beep code (related to memory?). My CPU is in stock settings and only memory is OC (pass 1000% HCI memtest and stable in all previous version of bios).
> 
> 
> 
> sometime i find that it is quite annoying and tiring to deal with all this issue in AMD platform.


Same here with 7403 version


Inviato dal mio CPH1917 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ryoz

alex656 said:


> Same here with 7403 version
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio CPH1917 utilizzando Tapatalk


so now the only option left is revert back to 7302, but i need the fix in AGESA ABB to run Linux.

i suggest anyone who is having the same issue should let Shamino know in rog forum.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Version 7403 
2019/08/23

10.22 MBytes

CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 7403
1.Improve system performance.
2.Update AM4 Combo PI 1.0.0.3 Patch ABB
a.Fixes a compatibility issue with Destiny 2
b.Fixes an issue with certain Linux distros
c.Removes Gen 4 support when using Ryzen 3000 CPUs
3.Improves EZFlash performance to reduce boot time.


-> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## alex656

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Version 7403
> 2019/08/23
> 
> 10.22 MBytes
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 7403
> 1.Improve system performance.
> 2.Update AM4 Combo PI 1.0.0.3 Patch ABB
> a.Fixes a compatibility issue with Destiny 2
> b.Fixes an issue with certain Linux distros
> c.Removes Gen 4 support when using Ryzen 3000 CPUs
> 3.Improves EZFlash performance to reduce boot time.
> 
> 
> -> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_BIOS/


4. Add Fake boot and double boot 

I sent an email to Asus support, and described the problem on the ROG forum (https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?112279-X370-X470-AGESA-1003AB-Bioses/page68#post781946) I hope is useful


----------



## alexp999

I had double boot with 7401 too fwiw


----------



## Amir007

I solved all my issues with this mobo + 3700x by purchasing a new x570 mobo. I believe x570 should have been mandatory with these 3000 series cpu's. Maybe its placebo but all my apps/games feel smoother. It's obvious these 3000 series CPU's are built on the x570 chipset exclusively. Guys, I'm afraid its never going to happen where you can brag about your CPU running on CH6 100% stable since this uncertified backward compatibility is not without problems.


----------



## CeltPC

Amir007 said:


> I solved all my issues with this mobo + 3700x by purchasing a new x570 mobo. I believe x570 should have been mandatory with these 3000 series cpu's. Maybe its placebo but all my apps/games feel smoother. It's obvious these 3000 series CPU's are built on the x570 chipset exclusively. Guys, I'm afraid its never going to happen where you can brag about your CPU running on CH6 100% stable since this uncertified backward compatibility is not without problems.


"Your mileage may vary." Glad you like your new X570. For me, there have been no issues to solve on my C6H, it has been a very smooth transition to my 3900X.

Addendum: I did have a weird problem with the Corsair Strafe keyboard refusing to let me into bios. It seemed clear that something in the keyboard was screwed up, so I replaced it with a Steelseries Apex 7 TKL. Problem solved and I was able to get rid of that darn iQUE software!


----------



## dlbsyst

Amir007 said:


> I solved all my issues with this mobo + 3700x by purchasing a new x570 mobo. I believe x570 should have been mandatory with these 3000 series cpu's. Maybe its placebo but all my apps/games feel smoother. It's obvious these 3000 series CPU's are built on the x570 chipset exclusively. Guys, I'm afraid its never going to happen where you can brag about your CPU running on CH6 100% stable since this uncertified backward compatibility is not without problems.


Nice! Which motherboard did you get.?


----------



## Cloudpost

This can't be right... 6.8Ghz. I was just testing my ram oc and got this after 2 days.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Cloudpost said:


> This can't be right... 6.8Ghz. I was just testing my ram oc and got this after 2 days.



hwmonitor is not reliable on this platform. Your CPU never got to 6.8GHz



Use hwinfo, or ryzen master.


----------



## CeltPC

Sorry, an incorrect post


----------



## Takla

Amir007 said:


> I solved all my issues with this mobo + 3700x by purchasing a new x570 mobo. I believe x570 should have been mandatory with these 3000 series cpu's. Maybe its placebo but all my apps/games feel smoother. It's obvious these 3000 series CPU's are built on the x570 chipset exclusively. Guys, I'm afraid its never going to happen where you can brag about your CPU running on CH6 100% stable since this uncertified backward compatibility is not without problems.


My cpu and memory runs perfectly stable. I never had any error codes or boot issues (or issues with this mainboard at all) It run smooth since the first bios with ryzen 3000 support. But sure, buy something new if it brings you peace of mind.


----------



## xAD3r1ty

Amir007 said:


> I solved all my issues with this mobo + 3700x by purchasing a new x570 mobo. I believe x570 should have been mandatory with these 3000 series cpu's. Maybe its placebo but all my apps/games feel smoother. It's obvious these 3000 series CPU's are built on the x570 chipset exclusively. Guys, I'm afraid its never going to happen where you can brag about your CPU running on CH6 100% stable since this uncertified backward compatibility is not without problems.


The only issue with new cpu's (For me and my experience) is the boost and the cold boot issue (the reboots and etc), and even then the boost doesn't work correctly on the x570 for most people due to agesa or **** silicon, and yes it's placebo that your games feel smoother, and no zen 2 is not built on x570 chipset exclusively, and yes my cpu is running 100% stable on my CH6, sure the board has it's issues, but it's one of the best x370 motherboards and was overkill for it's time, you should have gotten a 3900x and keep the x370 tbh, but everyone's choice, I'm glad you now don't have any problems, enjoy your new rig


----------



## Pitatone

Hello again!

I just did a clean windows 10 1903 install on my new C6H with Ryzen 1200 on Bios 6401 . I did no cpu or ram overclocking because I want to check my DPC latency.
Then i noticed that in Bios and in Windows with HWiNFO64 the voltage readings are off from the voltages i manually inputted. Is this normal? I searched the forum and the net but i found mixed answers.

CPU SOC Voltage Manual: 1.1 Reading: 1.11
DRAM Voltage Manual: 1.2 Reading: 1.22
1.8 PLL Voltage Manual: 1.8 Reading: 1.853
1.05V SB Voltage Manual: 1.05 Reading: 1.035


----------



## datspike

Pitatone said:


> Hello again!
> 
> I just did a clean windows 10 1903 install on my new C6H with Ryzen 1200 on Bios 6401 . I did no cpu or ram overclocking because I want to check my DPC latency.
> Then i noticed that in Bios and in Windows with HWiNFO64 the voltage readings are off from the voltages i manually inputted. Is this normal? I searched the forum and the net but i found mixed answers.
> 
> CPU SOC Voltage Manual: 1.1 Reading: 1.11
> DRAM Voltage Manual: 1.2 Reading: 1.22
> 1.8 PLL Voltage Manual: 1.8 Reading: 1.853
> 1.05V SB Voltage Manual: 1.05 Reading: 1.035


Perfectly normal, superio chip's ADC accuracy is just not that high. It has around 22-44mv stepping depending on the sensor


----------



## Wonderful_Greg

Hello everyone.
I have a couple problems with my setup. One is just strange, and another one is super weird.
Was hoping kind folks in this thread could share their wisdom and experience on the matter.

I have a CH6 mobo + 2700(non X) CPU and ever since i got it(about 6 month ago), i couldn't get my system to work stable at 3200Mhz memory settings and above.
First, I`ve been using Corsair 3200 kit (Hynix AFR chips). And system just crushed after a minute or so after boot with 3200 setting. I tried XMP, manual, timing tweaking, memory voltage boost. Nothing works. As soon as I set 3200 MHz - system starts crushing. 3133 and below - and everything is super stable.
At first, I thought I just got unlucky with memory kit.
Few days ago, i decided to switch to HyperX Predator HX436C17PB3/8 (2 sticks). It`s a samsung B-die chips(K4A8G085WB-BCRC), high speed, mediocre timings and good price for a b-die.
The thing is, with these sticks problem remains the same. Anything above 3133 - unstable within minutes. Difference is, on Corsair kit - system hang completely. With these new - only application crushes.
No matter what timings I use, what voltage, CPU overclocked or not - it will not work above 3133.
For now, using memory calculator, I set everything 14, 14, 14, 30, 44 with 3133Mhz (1,36 volt) and everything works fine. but still. It should work above 3200? Right?

What could cause this? Really unlucky memory controller? Maybe faulty motherboard? Have any one experienced something like that?
I do want to switch to 3700x eventualy. But desided to wait a litle for more feedback and stable bios.



And on top of that, got a really weird one too.
These new stick I use, have issue i have never heard before and could not even google something similar. 

Whenever I set CAS to 15 or 17(manual or XMP, does not matter), after reboot it always sets to +1. 16 and 18 accordingly. 

It only behaves like that with 15 and 17. With 14, for example, or any other number, everything is set correctly.
Is it a bios bug? Right now I`m using 6903. Still waiting for something stable above that. 



Thank you in advance for your comments and replys.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Wonderful_Greg said:


> Hello everyone.
> I have a couple problems with my setup. One is just strange, and another one is super weird.
> Was hoping kind folks in this thread could share their wisdom and experience on the matter.
> 
> I have a CH6 mobo + 2700(non X) CPU and ever since i got it(about 6 month ago), i couldn't get my system to work stable at 3200Mhz memory settings and above.
> First, I`ve been using Corsair 3200 kit (Hynix AFR chips). And system just crushed after a minute or so after boot with 3200 setting. I tried XMP, manual, timing tweaking, memory voltage boost. Nothing works. As soon as I set 3200 MHz - system starts crushing. 3133 and below - and everything is super stable.
> At first, I thought I just got unlucky with memory kit.
> Few days ago, i decided to switch to HyperX Predator HX436C17PB3/8 (2 sticks). It`s a samsung B-die chips(K4A8G085WB-BCRC), high speed, mediocre timings and good price for a b-die.
> The thing is, with these sticks problem remains the same. Anything above 3133 - unstable within minutes. Difference is, on Corsair kit - system hang completely. With these new - only application crushes.
> No matter what timings I use, what voltage, CPU overclocked or not - it will not work above 3133.
> For now, using memory calculator, I set everything 14, 14, 14, 30, 44 with 3133Mhz (1,36 volt) and everything works fine. but still. It should work above 3200? Right?
> 
> What could cause this? Really unlucky memory controller? Maybe faulty motherboard? Have any one experienced something like that?
> I do want to switch to 3700x eventualy. But desided to wait a litle for more feedback and stable bios.
> 
> 
> 
> And on top of that, got a really weird one too.
> These new stick I use, have issue i have never heard before and could not even google something similar.
> 
> Whenever I set CAS to 15 or 17(manual or XMP, does not matter), after reboot it always sets to +1. 16 and 18 accordingly.
> 
> It only behaves like that with 15 and 17. With 14, for example, or any other number, everything is set correctly.
> Is it a bios bug? Right now I`m using 6903. Still waiting for something stable above that.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance for your comments and replys.


The odd numbers issue is because you are using geardown mode which rounds the odd numbers up.

Your ram instability sounds like your CPU has a bad IMC. When I had a 2700X nothing would be stable over 3200Mhz with Samsung b-die. With the same mobo and ram with a Zen 2 processor I am currently running at 3600Mhz.

The only way to really know is to try another CPU in your board and see if it can get to 3200MHz stable. My money would be on the CPU rather than the mobo.


----------



## andyliu

Wonderful_Greg said:


> Hello everyone.
> I have a couple problems with my setup. One is just strange, and another one is super weird.
> Was hoping kind folks in this thread could share their wisdom and experience on the matter.
> 
> I have a CH6 mobo + 2700(non X) CPU and ever since i got it(about 6 month ago), i couldn't get my system to work stable at 3200Mhz memory settings and above.
> First, I`ve been using Corsair 3200 kit (Hynix AFR chips). And system just crushed after a minute or so after boot with 3200 setting. I tried XMP, manual, timing tweaking, memory voltage boost. Nothing works. As soon as I set 3200 MHz - system starts crushing. 3133 and below - and everything is super stable.
> At first, I thought I just got unlucky with memory kit.
> Few days ago, i decided to switch to HyperX Predator HX436C17PB3/8 (2 sticks). It`s a samsung B-die chips(K4A8G085WB-BCRC), high speed, mediocre timings and good price for a b-die.
> The thing is, with these sticks problem remains the same. Anything above 3133 - unstable within minutes. Difference is, on Corsair kit - system hang completely. With these new - only application crushes.
> No matter what timings I use, what voltage, CPU overclocked or not - it will not work above 3133.
> For now, using memory calculator, I set everything 14, 14, 14, 30, 44 with 3133Mhz (1,36 volt) and everything works fine. but still. It should work above 3200? Right?
> 
> What could cause this? Really unlucky memory controller? Maybe faulty motherboard? Have any one experienced something like that?
> I do want to switch to 3700x eventualy. But desided to wait a litle for more feedback and stable bios.
> 
> 
> 
> And on top of that, got a really weird one too.
> These new stick I use, have issue i have never heard before and could not even google something similar.
> 
> Whenever I set CAS to 15 or 17(manual or XMP, does not matter), after reboot it always sets to +1. 16 and 18 accordingly.
> 
> It only behaves like that with 15 and 17. With 14, for example, or any other number, everything is set correctly.
> Is it a bios bug? Right now I`m using 6903. Still waiting for something stable above that.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance for your comments and replys.


back when I had c6h and 1700x, the very first 1700x I had was unable to do 3200Mhz w/ Flare-X kit either., stuck @ 2933 regardless how hard I tried. 
After I replace it with a different 1700x, I had no trouble overclock the memory at all.
So my 2 cents is that it could be the memory controller on the CPU.
But you will need a CPU to test with.


----------



## baro55

Hello


I use 3700x and asus c6h 7403. Now i have an overclocked cpu. it is 4.2ghz 1.2375v 3200mhz cl16. It works stable. I can test in cbr20 and cbr15 repeadely and i dont get any error. It is golden chip ?


4.25 ghz works with 1.28v . 



https://i.hizliresim.com/YddL1k.jpg


----------



## deehoC

I'm having a very strange issue ever since I updated to BIOS 7403 today from 7201. 

If I set my Memory Clock/Fabric Clock above 3733/1867 my CPU performance suddenly drops a lot lower than I've ever seen for a 3700x.

Previously on 7201 I was running stock CPU settings in terms of Voltage/Core Ratios so it would boost on it's own and just tweaked my Memory/Fabric Clocks to 3800/1900 and tightened up my timings and I was getting good performance and I thought it was stable.

I reset my CMOS and set my BIOS to optimized defaults, saved those settings and booted then slowly changed all my settings and timings appropriately while rebooting in between and everything goes fine up til 3733/1867 then setting 3800/1900 it just goes to crap. Does anyone have a clue as to whats happening here? 

I've attached a bunch of screenshots, the first 2 should be of an overnight Karhu Ram Test and my Ryzen Master window for all my timings, then a normal CB15 run and then the really butchered CB15/CPU-Z runs. After those screenshots I'm adding all of my previously stable BIOS Settings which I manually input one by one after updating to 7403.

Apologies in advance I can't seem to find the way to spoiler tag my attached images in the Advanced Post section now, will try to edit it after the fact to clean this post up a bit so it isn't so long.


----------



## Amir007

dlbsyst said:


> Nice! Which motherboard did you get.?


I didn't feel like spending too much but I got this one: https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-WI-FI/

I got it solely because it comes with 2x M.2 SSD ports & 8 x SATA ports. I love them extra SATA ports because I'm a drive fanatic. I currently have 6x SATA SSD's for Steam/Origin games and 1xM.2's for Win-10 boot. This thing boots like in 5 seconds, I couldn't believe it. This leaves room for additional expansion like Raid 0 using M.2's and more SATA drivers  

You really can't go wrong with this board for the price.


----------



## Amir007

xAD3r1ty said:


> The only issue with new cpu's (For me and my experience) is the boost and the cold boot issue (the reboots and etc), and even then the boost doesn't work correctly on the x570 for most people due to agesa or **** silicon, and yes it's placebo that your games feel smoother, and no zen 2 is not built on x570 chipset exclusively, and yes my cpu is running 100% stable on my CH6, sure the board has it's issues, but it's one of the best x370 motherboards and was overkill for it's time, you should have gotten a 3900x and keep the x370 tbh, but everyone's choice, I'm glad you now don't have any problems, enjoy your new rig


Don't get me wrong, my 3700x worked just fine using the CH6; no BSOD or anything serious that would prevent me from using my PC. Very possible 100% functioning. I solely jumped ship because I'm 100% certain these 3000 series CPU's work best on an X570 platform. I'm not seeing sporadic CPU voltage spikes or boost issues on this board like i did on CH6. During certain game-play, i see cpu frequency hitting 3466Mhz...and did i mention how many more FPS i'm getting over my retired 1800x? It's almost as if I got a new gen GPU. It was def. worth the wait for me.


----------



## Mech0z

shamino1978 said:


> every new bios i get asked the boost question all over again, i have not tested a newer version of AGESA that changes the current state of 1003 boost, not even 1004. if i do know of changes, i will specifically state this. They were being too aggressive with the boost previously, the current boost behavior is more in line with their confidence in long term reliability and i have not heard of any changes to this stance, tho i have heard of a 'more customizable' version in the future.


Ok wasnt aware that reliability was an issue, so the Auros Extreme then pushes the chip past the safe limit when watching https://youtube.com/watch?v=o2SzF3IiMaE ?


----------



## MegamanAT

SebaDimmu said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> I am new with amd and asus c6h. Yesterday, I was trying to do manual overclocking by setting a fixed voltage but it never exceeded 1.1v.
> 
> My b-die memory is set to 3800mhz 16-16-16-34 and no errors with memtest 1000%.
> 
> Thank you.


I have the same problem. it's always 1.099v. exists in all bios versions. Use a negative offset or use manual plan in ryzen master.


----------



## datspike

MegamanAT said:


> I have the same problem. it's always 1.099v. exists in all bios versions. Use a negative offset or use manual plan in ryzen master.


Let me guess, you're looking at VID?


----------



## mvmiller12

Amir007 said:


> I didn't feel like spending too much but I got this one: https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-WI-FI/
> 
> I got it solely because it comes with 2x M.2 SSD ports & 8 x SATA ports. I love them extra SATA ports because I'm a drive fanatic. I currently have 6x SATA SSD's for Steam/Origin games and 1xM.2's for Win-10 boot. This thing boots like in 5 seconds, I couldn't believe it. This leaves room for additional expansion like Raid 0 using M.2's and more SATA drivers
> 
> You really can't go wrong with this board for the price.


Check the board manual carefully... Many boards disable some SATA ports if you are using both M.2 slots (especially if one of the drives is a M.2 SATA as opposed to NVMe).


----------



## sydefekt

Hi guys, what’s the known most stable bios for 2700x?
Just bought the 2700x gold on sale for my Crosshair Extreme.


----------



## MegamanAT

datspike said:


> Let me guess, you're looking at VID?


you are wrong...


----------



## Serchio

sydefekt said:


> Hi guys, what’s the known most stable bios for 2700x?
> 
> Just bought the 2700x gold on sale for my Crosshair Extreme.




6401 - all 7xxx bioses are for ryzen 3000 so they do not work well with zen and zen+


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Gupsterg has created a modified 7403 bios for us that uses the SMU of 7201. Which allows better boosting on the latest AGESA. I've been using it and been getting better clocks etc.

You need to use bios flashback and rename the file to C6H.cap / C6HWiFi.cap / C6E.cap etc on a FAT32 MBR USB drive

All credits to Gupsterg, I am just sharing the love. Links below. All C6H models are in the .zip

Thanks gupsterg!


Quoting @*gupsterg* 

-------------------------------------------------------

NP, just a small fish in a big pond







.

Same drill as C7H UEFIs to flash. As I hadn't downed the 0002 versions for C6H, C6HWIFI & C6E, before links went down from high traffic, I could only do "official" 7403 for C6H, C6H WIFI & C6E.

Download link.


----------



## Kildar

Serchio said:


> 6401 - all 7xxx bioses are for ryzen 3000 so they do not work well with zen and zen+
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not necessarily true.

I'm using 7106 with my 2700x.


----------



## Kildar

sydefekt said:


> Hi guys, what’s the known most stable bios for 2700x?
> Just bought the 2700x gold on sale for my Crosshair Extreme.


7106


----------



## Dave001

Kildar said:


> 7106


Yep, It's the best BIOS I've found so far for the C6E, with a 2700.


----------



## CeltPC

Sideways2k said:


> Gupsterg has created a modified 7403 bios for us that uses the SMU of 7201. Which allows better boosting on the latest AGESA. I've been using it and been getting better clocks etc.
> 
> You need to use bios flashback and rename the file to C6H.cap / C6HWiFi.cap / C6E.cap etc on a FAT32 MBR USB drive
> 
> All credits to Gupsterg, I am just sharing the love. Links below. All C6H models are in the .zip
> 
> Thanks gupsterg!
> 
> 
> Quoting @*gupsterg*
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> NP, just a small fish in a big pond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Same drill as C7H UEFIs to flash. As I hadn't downed the 0002 versions for C6H, C6HWIFI & C6E, before links went down from high traffic, I could only do "official" 7403 for C6H, C6H WIFI & C6E.
> 
> Download link.


Thanks. Is there a post where he describes this bios version?


----------



## sydefekt

Thanks for the 2700x Bios info!


----------



## sneida

anyone else gets a bluescreen with the latest chipset drivers (AMD_Chipset_Drivers_v1.8.19.0915.exe)? I have to use AMD_chipset_drivers_nonVGA_1.7.29.0115.zip, otherwise windows crashes a few seconds after boot. (2700x, 7106)


----------



## Serchio

Sideways2k said:


> Gupsterg has created a modified 7403 bios for us that uses the SMU of 7201. Which allows better boosting on the latest AGESA. I've been using it and been getting better clocks etc.
> 
> You need to use bios flashback and rename the file to C6H.cap / C6HWiFi.cap / C6E.cap etc on a FAT32 MBR USB drive
> 
> All credits to Gupsterg, I am just sharing the love. Links below. All C6H models are in the .zip
> 
> Thanks gupsterg!
> 
> 
> Quoting @*gupsterg*
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> NP, just a small fish in a big pond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Same drill as C7H UEFIs to flash. As I hadn't downed the 0002 versions for C6H, C6HWIFI & C6E, before links went down from high traffic, I could only do "official" 7403 for C6H, C6H WIFI & C6E.
> 
> Download link.




Could you compare compare clock you were getting previously and now with gupsterg version?

I am getting up to 4550 MHz with 7301 so I do not know whether it is worth to make an upgrade.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Serchio

Kildar said:


> Not necessarily true.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using 7106 with my 2700x.




Well, some people had problems with older generations of Ryzen and newest bioses - missing options in AMD CBS. When I had 1700x 6401 was far the best for me.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pipould

Sideways2k said:


> Gupsterg has created a modified 7403 bios for us that uses the SMU of 7201. Which allows better boosting on the latest AGESA. I've been using it and been getting better clocks etc.
> 
> You need to use bios flashback and rename the file to C6H.cap / C6HWiFi.cap / C6E.cap etc on a FAT32 MBR USB drive
> 
> All credits to Gupsterg, I am just sharing the love. Links below. All C6H models are in the .zip
> 
> Thanks gupsterg!
> 
> 
> Quoting @*gupsterg*
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> NP, just a small fish in a big pond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Same drill as C7H UEFIs to flash. As I hadn't downed the 0002 versions for C6H, C6HWIFI & C6E, before links went down from high traffic, I could only do "official" 7403 for C6H, C6H WIFI & C6E.
> 
> Download link.


Seems it's not available anymore, any idea ?


----------



## alexp999

pipould said:


> Seems it's not available anymore, any idea ?


Link still works for me.


----------



## gupsterg

Sideways2k said:


> All credits to Gupsterg, I am just sharing the love. Links below. All C6H models are in the .zip
> 
> Thanks gupsterg!


NP, thanks for posting here I didn't get the chance.

I today updated the link to ZIP on ROG forum, it now has C6H UEFI 0002+.

Link to post.



CeltPC said:


> Thanks. Is there a post where he describes this bios version?


All I do is add the older SMU FW v46.34.00 to UEFI, change version string to have a +, no other changes are made. So whatever fixes/issues the UEFI I modify may have, will still exist, only boost behaviour should change.

For example AGESA 1.0.0.2 UEFI set to PBO+150MHz could depending on application loading CPU yield me average all cores boost of ~4.3-4.34GHz depending on temps. AGESA 1.0.0.3 UEFI set to PBO+150MHz I would barely see my CPU hold ~4.275GHz, but with the SMU FW 46.34.00 modded in, I regain boost behaviour.


----------



## datspike

gupsterg said:


> NP, thanks for posting here I didn't get the chance.
> 
> I today updated the link to ZIP on ROG forum, it now has C6H UEFI 0002+.
> 
> Link to post.
> 
> 
> 
> All I do is add the older SMU FW v46.34.00 to UEFI, change version string to have a +, no other changes are made. So whatever fixes/issues the UEFI I modify may have, will still exist, only boost behaviour should change.
> 
> For example AGESA 1.0.0.2 UEFI set to PBO+150MHz could depending on application loading CPU yield me average all cores boost of ~4.3-4.34GHz depending on temps. AGESA 1.0.0.3 UEFI set to PBO+150MHz I would barely see my CPU hold ~4.275GHz, but with the SMU FW 46.34.00 modded in, I regain boost behaviour.


Did you see any perf changes? I've tested the SMU 46.34 on 7401 bios before, no changes for me. BUT, my cpu already boosted to 4350 with newer SMU's so...


----------



## gupsterg

datspike said:


> Did you see any perf changes? I've tested the SMU 46.34 on 7401 bios before, no changes for me. BUT, my cpu already boosted to 4350 with newer SMU's so...


See post 120 on ROG forum of that thread.


----------



## Veii

gupsterg said:


> NP, thanks for posting here I didn't get the chance.
> 
> I today updated the link to ZIP on ROG forum, it now has C6H UEFI 0002+.
> 
> Link to post.
> 
> 
> 
> All I do is add the older SMU FW v46.34.00 to UEFI, change version string to have a +, no other changes are made. So whatever fixes/issues the UEFI I modify may have, will still exist, only boost behaviour should change.


Do you know if CBS and PBS is fully unlocked on that 0002 bios ?
We have to stays at 6401 mod for a 1700x because of the missing settings
(made by 1umus + manual PMU,GOP,remain EFI parts & Microcode Updates)

Tried out 7403+ , but there is no CBS menu 
It misses settings for RAM and Pstate overclocking~


----------



## Kildar

Veii said:


> Do you know if CBS and PBS is fully unlocked on that 0002 bios ?
> We have to stays at 6401 mod for a 1700x because of the missing settings
> (made by 1umus + manual PMU,GOP,remain EFI parts & Microcode Updates)
> 
> Tried out 7403+ , but there is no CBS menu
> It misses settings for RAM and Pstate overclocking~


Yeas it would be nice if that was opened back up!


----------



## CeltPC

gupsterg said:


> All I do is add the older SMU FW v46.34.00 to UEFI, change version string to have a +, no other changes are made. So whatever fixes/issues the UEFI I modify may have, will still exist, only boost behaviour should change.
> 
> For example AGESA 1.0.0.2 UEFI set to PBO+150MHz could depending on application loading CPU yield me average all cores boost of ~4.3-4.34GHz depending on temps. AGESA 1.0.0.3 UEFI set to PBO+150MHz I would barely see my CPU hold ~4.275GHz, but with the SMU FW 46.34.00 modded in, I regain boost behaviour.


Thanks so much, I'll give CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0002+.CAP a try today!


----------



## oreonutz

shamino1978 said:


> let me know if this helps:
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...ifi-fan-control-sensors-are-broken#post781768


Hey @shamino1978 I just wanted to let you know, there are a few of us who have been complaining about this WMI Fan Stopping Issue on the Crosshair VI and VII Boards (Basically any ASUS Board using the ITE IT8665E Super IO Chip), and I just wanted to let you know, that at least in my case, your BETA 0002 UEFI you posted for us, is working like a charm. 

Thats the short version, but details of my config and situation, below:


Spoiler



I am someone who experienced the Motherboard Fan Headers completely cutting out literally every single day, sometimes multiple times in a day. I had tried both PWM and DC, as well as Auto, and it didn't seem to make a difference, whatever was plugged into those headers would simply just stop working. 

I have now been on the 0002 Uefi for 2 days, my system as been running that ENTIRE time, and before the longest I could have my system on without reboots before the Problem Arose was about 6 hours. Now my uptime is exactly 26:32 Hours without reboot, and before that it was 14 Hours before a reboot, on your Beta 0002 UEFI, and the problem has not popped up once. Of course its only been 2 days, so I will continue to keep both of my systems running the Hero up and running, I am flashing my server as we speak (Its running the VI Hero), and that system stays up for Months at a time before a reboot, so I will be able to give you a more thorough report if you wish as time goes on, but I am pretty sure, at least with my configuration, that whatever you added in this UEFI has solved the Problem.

Also, just so you are aware, I run HWinfo64, it starts with the PC and remains running the entire time. I also will periodically use CPU-Z, AIDA64, and am now regrettably using AISuite to control my fan curve since the UEFI won't allow you to override that stupid 75c Critical Temp (Although I only open it when needing to make a change to my fan curve, it seems the program can remain closed now and the service controls the fans, which is a nice welcome change from the 1st Gen Ryzen Era where you had to keep the damn program open in order to keep your fan curve.) So All of these programs have been open at the same time at one point or another during this last 26 hour test, and the Fans are still running fine, so definitely whatever you did to fix it, worked for me!

Just thought you should know, I hope this fix gets incorporated into future Official UEFI's going forward. Thank you for your hard work as always!


----------



## CeltPC

gupsterg said:


> NP, thanks for posting here I didn't get the chance.
> 
> I today updated the link to ZIP on ROG forum, it now has C6H UEFI 0002+.
> 
> Link to post.
> All I do is add the older SMU FW v46.34.00 to UEFI, change version string to have a +, no other changes are made. So whatever fixes/issues the UEFI I modify may have, will still exist, only boost behaviour should change.
> 
> For example AGESA 1.0.0.2 UEFI set to PBO+150MHz could depending on application loading CPU yield me average all cores boost of ~4.3-4.34GHz depending on temps. AGESA 1.0.0.3 UEFI set to PBO+150MHz I would barely see my CPU hold ~4.275GHz, but with the SMU FW 46.34.00 modded in, I regain boost behaviour.


I flashed to CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0002+.CAP. So far so good. I have not tried any CPU overclocking, just bumped the memory to 3600 CAS 16, and undervolted the CPU to 1.35 volts manually set, and the SOC to 1.1. Interestingly this did give me a bit better Cinebench 20 multi-core score of 7143, compared to a previous 7109. I am also seeing some core frequency increases at idle with 4 cores hitting a max of 4575.1 GHz, again a new best.

Single core Cinebench 20 I am seeing 4475 on some cores, with a score of 508.

Thanks for the great work.


----------



## Yviena

Does anyone have a link or can upload the 0002 version bios, seems that the dropbox links are dead.


----------



## oreonutz

Yviena said:


> Does anyone have a link or can upload the 0002 version bios, seems that the dropbox links are dead.


No Problem.

Here is the 0002 for the Crosshair VI Hero Posted By Shamino: 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/07r6kxnqdzx5z13/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0002.CAP?dl=0

And Here is the 0002+ Uefi for the Crosshair VI Hero, that is the 0002 UEFI posted by Shamino, with the Mods made by @gupsterg that added the Boost Behavior from Agesa 1002. I prefer this one because you get the best boost Behavior and the Fans Fixed, but its up to you which one you would prefer. Here is the One from @gupsterg :
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1U4FOfY6WAfgwR28LSGHOoGicKzrvag0s


----------



## Veii

oreonutz said:


> No Problem.
> 
> Here is the 0002 for the Crosshair VI Hero Posted By Shamino:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/07r6kxnqdzx5z13/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0002.CAP?dl=0
> 
> And Here is the 0002+ Uefi for the Crosshair VI Hero, that is the 0002 UEFI posted by Shamino, with the Mods made by @gupsterg that added the Boost Behavior from Agesa 1002. I prefer this one because you get the best boost Behavior and the Fans Fixed, but its up to you which one you would prefer. Here is the One from @gupsterg :
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1U4FOfY6WAfgwR28LSGHOoGicKzrvag0s


As someone who used that and is in possession about it 
> Is the AMD CBS Menu on your side unlocked (3rd gen - or lower) on any of the two 0002 UEFIs ?
> Except the SMU mod, is there any difference to gupsterg's mod compared to the Shamino's posting above ?
> Have you tried to actually use Zenstates on gen 3 - do you see any possibility to do P-State OC in any of both bioses ?

Sorry for the amount of questions - last one:
> About Chipset interleaving and PMU training algorithms - do those Bioses offer them somewhere, anywhere in the Bios ?
i do wonder for what reason people should flash them (1st to 3rd gen), except if they struggle from the dropping PWM issue above


----------



## oreonutz

Veii said:


> As someone who used that and is in possession about it
> > Is the AMD CBS Menu on your side unlocked (3rd gen - or lower) on any of the two 0002 UEFIs ?
> > Except the SMU mod, is there any difference to gupsterg's mod compared to the Shamino's posting above ?
> > Have you tried to actually use Zenstates on gen 3 - do you see any possibility to do P-State OC in any of both bioses ?
> 
> Sorry for the amount of questions - last one:
> > About Chipset interleaving and PMU training algorithms - do those Bioses offer them somewhere, anywhere in the Bios ?
> i do wonder for what reason people should flash them (1st to 3rd gen), except if they struggle from the dropping PWM issue above


Unfortunately no. Neither the Vanilla Beta 0002 UEFI, neither @gupsterg's Mod Exposes anything extra in the UEFI. AMD_CBS Is there, but they did not return the settings they pulled out a few UEFI's ago. Zenstates does not work Properly for me on my 3900x. I have NOT tried to use Zen States on my Crosshair VI Hero (which is where my 2700x currently Lives), because I am happy with My PBO Overclock, which I was easily able to obtain on the New UEFI. But I have tried using Zen States a few times on the Crosshair VII Hero and my 3900x and it so far, has only caused issues and not worked Properly. There are some Training Algorithms Exposes, although its quite as many as we had just a few UEFI's ago, but I did notice a few. They are somewhere under the AMD CBS Settings, which does work, they just dumbed it down and pulled a bunch out, but I did notice there are at least some Memory Training settings in their. I can get screen shots for you next time I reboot. My 2700x is currently working on a Render for work, so I won't be able to get a screenshot until morning, but if memory serves its pretty much identical on what is exposed in 0002 on the C7H, and I can get a few Screenshots of that for you tonight, if you wish.

If you are running a first Gen part on your Crosshair VI Hero, and you are happy with your Performance, unless you are suffering from the Fan bug, I honestly don't see any thing in these UEFI's except for maybe the memory Training settings that are still exposed, I don't really see any other reason that would entice you to flash a newer UEFI. Maybe just to try it and play around, but if you already have your CPU dialed in, until you upgrade your Chip to a 3000 Series Chip, I don't really see a reason to upgrade your UEFI.

The only reason I upgraded my 2700x UEFI was to see if I could clock my Memory Any Higher, and I was able to get from 3200 CL14 with all 32GB (4x8GB Sticks) to 3466Mhz, but I do believe now that I have it dialed in I could probably flash back to my favorite 2000 Series UEFI and dial in the same Timings and Memory Settings and obtain it, but something with the New UEFI did allow me to post with 3466Mhz, where as before I would just get C5 or C9 Errors. But yeah, If you are happy, I probably wouldn't bother unless you are bored and feel like tinkering.


----------



## Veii

oreonutz said:


> Unfortunately no. Neither the Vanilla Beta 0002 UEFI, neither @gupsterg's Mod Exposes anything extra in the UEFI. AMD_CBS Is there, but they did not return the settings they pulled out a few UEFI's ago.
> If you are running a first Gen part on your Crosshair VI Hero, and you are happy with your Performance, unless you are suffering from the Fan bug, I honestly don't see any thing in these UEFI's except for maybe the memory Training settings that are still exposed, I don't really see any other reason that would entice you to flash a newer UEFI. Maybe just to try it and play around, but if you already have your CPU dialed in, until you upgrade your Chip to a 3000 Series Chip, I don't really see a reason to upgrade your UEFI.
> 
> The only reason I upgraded my 2700x UEFI was to see if I could clock my Memory Any Higher, and I was able to get from 3200 CL14 with all 32GB (4x8GB Sticks) to 3466Mhz, but I do believe now that I have it dialed in I could probably flash back to my favorite 2000 Series UEFI and dial in the same Timings and Memory Settings and obtain it, but something with the New UEFI did allow me to post with 3466Mhz, where as before I would just get C5 or C9 Errors. But yeah, If you are happy, I probably wouldn't bother unless you are bored and feel like tinkering.


Tinkering was no problem, still reviving a dead horse 6401 and keeping everything except the whole AGESA package up to date on it
I ask for a mate who struggles with Dual Rank 16GB B-die Dimms 
Well let's not call it struggle, but the poor IMC of the 1700X having to use 68.6 Proc with 240Ω RTT_Park , it already causes such a high strain for the IMC and is hard keeping CL14 up
I ask, because we'd need those basic memory interleaving settings (going down to 256 is much better then 512 for DR Dimms) and still peaking above 74ns in latency e_e
Overall asking, as some new AGESA would do well in terms of possible memory OC, up to 1.0.0.2 and futureproof him for the 3rd gen (when it's delivered) 
^ instead of updating the old 1.0.0.6 ^^#


----------



## psychohawk

*1700X*



Veii said:


> Do you know if CBS and PBS is fully unlocked on that 0002 bios ?
> We have to stays at 6401 mod for a 1700x because of the missing settings
> (made by 1umus + manual PMU,GOP,remain EFI parts & Microcode Updates)
> 
> Tried out 7403+ , but there is no CBS menu
> It misses settings for RAM and Pstate overclocking~


I have recently upgraded a couple things, first was the cpu from 1700x to 3700x, then from an rx 590 to a rtx 2070. The biggest limiting factors had previously been the memory compatibility and the gpu bottleneck from the rx 590. I hadn't realized just how much of a bottleneck the gpu really was. There was virtually no change in gaming benchmarks at all, but I could run the Gskill Trident z Dual Rank Double Sided Samsung D-die 3200 kits I've had running at 2800 for the past 18 months, at and above the advertised 3200 CL 16 but only as far as 3333 before it capped on me. 
Point is, I got curious to see how well the 1700x could keep the gpu fed so I popped it back into my C6H with bios 7306 and was able to run the ram at 3200 advertised speeds with the 1700x and scored a few thousand points behind the 3700x I own, in Fire Strike.


----------



## oreonutz

Veii said:


> Tinkering was no problem, still reviving a dead horse 6401 and keeping everything except the whole AGESA package up to date on it
> I ask for a mate who struggles with Dual Rank 16GB B-die Dimms
> Well let's not call it struggle, but the poor IMC of the 1700X having to use 68.6 Proc with 240Ω RTT_Park , it already causes such a high strain for the IMC and is hard keeping CL14 up
> I ask, because we'd need those basic memory interleaving settings (going down to 256 is much better then 512 for DR Dimms) and still peaking above 74ns in latency e_e
> Overall asking, as some new AGESA would do well in terms of possible memory OC, up to 1.0.0.2 and futureproof him for the 3rd gen (when it's delivered)
> ^ instead of updating the old 1.0.0.6 ^^#


I know its somewhat different, but as I noted I run 4 Single Rank 8GB dimms, and its definitely a challenge to get above 2933Mhz on 1st Gen Parts with all 32GB. I imagine its pretty close to the strain that 2 Dual Ranked DIMM's would suffer. I had a 1600x, and it took me forever to get all 32GB to Post at 3200Mhz CL14, but I was able to eventually do it with 53.3 ProcODT and whatever the Auto RTT_Park setting was with the UEFI I was running at the time. Obviously the Memory Controllers on 1st gen parts were really semi-hit or completely Miss. I would definitely take a look, because AMD-CBS Menu is there, and there are definitely some Memory Training Related Settings in there that are still exposed. Its definitely worth taking a look for him and seeing. I don't have a 1st Gen Part to through in my C6H to test any more, but if its exposed on my 2700x, then it probably will be on his 1700x. I'll get a screenshot for you in the morning if you want it.


----------



## Veii

psychohawk said:


> I have recently upgraded a couple things, first was the cpu from 1700x to 3700x, then from an rx 590 to a rtx 2070. The biggest limiting factors had previously been the memory compatibility and the gpu bottleneck from the rx 590. I hadn't realized just how much of a bottleneck the gpu really was. There was virtually no change in gaming benchmarks at all, but I could run the Gskill Trident z Dual Rank Double Sided Samsung D-die 3200 kits I've had running at 2800 for the past 18 months, at and above the advertised 3200 CL 16 but only as far as 3333 before it capped on me.
> Point is, I got curious to see how well the 1700x could keep the gpu fed so I popped it back into my C6H with bios 7306 and was able to run the ram at 3200 advertised speeds with the 1700x and scored a few thousand points behind the 3700x I own, in Fire Strike.


On 1st gen i notice 2 quite annoying things - i wish it's coincidence but i don't like that it's indeed replicable on my side
Comparing Pstate OC (on allcore) - to basic Allcore
XFR overrid Pstate with cool'n quiet leads actually better latency on L2 and L3 cache ...
While it looks like normal allcore does suffer from (magically inserted) cache latency = lower ipc on it's own 
On both examples L2 and L3 bandwith actually behave fully differently (not a CH6 thing) and Zenstates overriding Perf Bias mode does across all boards on gen 1 quite some IPC difference x_x
I noticed it by accident, as there was something fishy about people's PState OC always behaving better then normal allcore OC 

While after time looking on this, i think it can be related to silicon stability on the same clock with the same voltage and the board behaving different to forced Zen State P-States and voltage overridings
i certainly see some difference in access time and "usable bandwith" comparing constant allcore , and PState dropping allcore (from 3.8 for example to down to 1.6Ghz) 
^ both replicable on every gen 1 and gen 2 / while the determission slider rule (aida64/cb15) mode does overall lower both latencys on gen 1 by at least 1ns (L2&L3) , but not fully tested till the end barely does any change on gen 2

@elmor - could you lead some shine in that dark rabbit hole of what the actual "CB15/Aida64" Perf Bias mode changes, if it's possible to integrate that into bioses as a switch mode (just what, and where it does change what) and what is different from Determission Slider Perf/Power to Perf Bias profiles ?
Using it and comparing both gen 1 & 2 clock by clock, latency to latency - they appear equal 
While The Stilt's OC3 on 4.3 P-State/PBO compared to Allcore again on the same clock, the XFR/P-State OC again is faster then the same clock allcore (in single threaded L2 & L3 cache testing)

Overall TL;DR:
Ignoring higher sillicon stability for higher potential OC and ignoring maybe the override of LLC between boards by using this method:
> Why does XFR P-State OC (without ZenStates just by AMD CBS) lead to better cache access time and higher higher bandwith (margin of error ?)
> What's up with this Performance Bias profiles on ZenState, why is there such a big difference in actuall Perf with and without it ? :thinking:


----------



## gupsterg

Veii said:


> Do you know if CBS and PBS is fully unlocked on that 0002 bios ?
> We have to stays at 6401 mod for a 1700x because of the missing settings
> (made by 1umus + manual PMU,GOP,remain EFI parts & Microcode Updates)
> 
> Tried out 7403+ , but there is no CBS menu
> It misses settings for RAM and Pstate overclocking~
> 
> 
> 
> Kildar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeas it would be nice if that was opened back up!
Click to expand...

If I have time today I will view UEFI. If it is a case if the options have been "suppressed" then minimal changes get them back. If they are not there at all, it becomes a whole different ball game, which I lost at last time.

I wanted a menu which existed on SP3r2 for Zen core, but not on AM4 with Zen core. You can see from Gigabyte rep Matt's post even vendors may not be able to tinker with AMD menus.



> Anything under "AMD CBS" and "AMD Overclocking" is a black box. We can hide/unhide functions. We cannot change the values, reword the menus, etc. This is all apart of the AGESA. This is why you see FCLK Under "AMD CBS" and Infinity fabric dividers under "AMD Overclocking". So the questions I have seen multiple times (IE Why is it listed in 2 places? Which takes precedent?) are questions we cannot answer any better than you. We can do various A-B testing and try to decern answers, but we cannot give you the actual answer, just the observed effects.


Source post link.



CeltPC said:


> Thanks so much, I'll give CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0002+.CAP a try today!
> 
> 
> 
> CeltPC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I flashed to CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0002+.CAP. So far so good. I have not tried any CPU overclocking, just bumped the memory to 3600 CAS 16, and undervolted the CPU to 1.35 volts manually set, and the SOC to 1.1. Interestingly this did give me a bit better Cinebench 20 multi-core score of 7143, compared to a previous 7109. I am also seeing some core frequency increases at idle with 4 cores hitting a max of 4575.1 GHz, again a new best.
> 
> Single core Cinebench 20 I am seeing 4475 on some cores, with a score of 508.
> 
> Thanks for the great work.
Click to expand...

NP, thanks for feedback  .



Veii said:


> As someone who used that and is in possession about it
> > Is the AMD CBS Menu on your side unlocked (3rd gen - or lower) on any of the two 0002 UEFIs ?
> > Except the SMU mod, is there any difference to gupsterg's mod compared to the Shamino's posting above ?
> > Have you tried to actually use Zenstates on gen 3 - do you see any possibility to do P-State OC in any of both bioses ?
> 
> Sorry for the amount of questions - last one:
> > About Chipset interleaving and PMU training algorithms - do those Bioses offer them somewhere, anywhere in the Bios ?
> i do wonder for what reason people should flash them (1st to 3rd gen), except if they struggle from the dropping PWM issue above


I currently don't have a 1xxx/2xxx CPU to use on AM4, 3xxx defo has more complete AMD CBS & AMD Overclocking Menu on later UEFIs, may that me "Official" or Beta.

I posted before and will say again. I make no changes except overwrite SMU FW module v46.40.00 with v46.34.00. There are 3 modules, duplicated twice, so six times I overwrite the SMU FW. Two of the modules are exactly the same size, so four pastes are just that. One module, the older FW is smaller, so I paste it and the left over data is sanitised by overwriting with FFh, this is done twice. I add a "+" to a module where it will display UEFI version with that in OS/APPs, it will not appear on POST screen string or UEFI screen.

I don't use OS OC SW, I may try it at times, I prefer always to do think via UEFI/BIOS. I can do PState 0 OC via UEFI, AMD only expose that in AMD CBS > CPU Common Options.

PMU menu is in UMC Common Options > DDR4 Common Options > PMU Training Menu. Only non 3xxx system I have see this on is Threadripper. I have it with 1950X on ZE and ZEA. I did a thread paging Robert Hallock on r/AMD, highlighting AMD need to make this feature available on AM4 1xxx/2xxx. AMD can not say it is just a 3xxx core feature as I have it on 1xxx CPU, but SP3r2 socket and it does work on SP3r2. This was the feature I tried to mod to AM4 while back and I could make text appear, but the programming to make menu function is not there unless AMD place it in UEFI AFAIK.


----------



## Veii

oreonutz said:


> I know its somewhat different, but as I noted I run 4 Single Rank 8GB dimms, and its definitely a challenge to get above 2933Mhz on 1st Gen Parts with all 32GB. I imagine its pretty close to the strain that 2 Dual Ranked DIMM's would suffer. I had a 1600x, and it took me forever to get all 32GB to Post at 3200Mhz CL14, but I was able to eventually do it with 53.3 ProcODT and whatever the Auto RTT_Park setting was with the UEFI I was running at the time. Obviously the Memory Controllers on 1st gen parts were really semi-hit or completely Miss. I would definitely take a look, because AMD-CBS Menu is there, and there are definitely some Memory Training Related Settings in there that are still exposed. Its definitely worth taking a look for him and seeing. I don't have a 1st Gen Part to through in my C6H to test any more, but if its exposed on my 2700x, then it probably will be on his 1700x.
> I'll get a screenshot for you in the morning if you want it.


^ yes please check it, it's more of a lazyness thing right now , having to reset all the settings and fix the bug 6401 has with too many IF changes at once 
If i can see the content of AMD CBS - soo maybe even seeing Zen Common Options or DF (for chipset interleaving settings) - it would be enough to motivate that guy to actually upgrade to 1.0.0.2 :'D

I feel you tho, been extremely surprised to see how well SR B-dies can run on a (i pretty much think) sillicon lottery won 1950x 
While seeing how harsh DR dimms are for the IMC on consumer ryzen ^^
Hynix-MFR been b*chy enough already, but DR dimms takes that to another level ^^#
Already using the latest PMU patches, but eh 6401 on 1.0.0.6 /0.0.7.2 or a well working 1.0.0.2 - i rly would pick the 1.0.0.2 , if it has all the CBS settings that are needed for both PState and Memory OC e_e


----------



## Veii

gupsterg said:


> I currently don't have a 1xxx/2xxx CPU to use on AM4, 3xxx defo has more complete AMD CBS & AMD Overclocking Menu on later UEFIs, may that me "Official" or Beta.
> 
> I posted before and will say again. I make no changes except overwrite SMU FW module v46.40.00 with v46.34.00. There are 3 modules, duplicated twice, so six times I overwrite the SMU FW. Two of the modules are exactly the same size, so four pastes are just that. One module, the older FW is smaller, so I paste it and the left over data is sanitised by overwriting with FFh, this is done twice. I add a "+" to a module where it will display UEFI version with that in OS/APPs, it will not appear on POST screen string or UEFI screen.
> 
> I don't use OS OC SW, I may try it at times, I prefer always to do think via UEFI/BIOS. I can do PState 0 OC via UEFI, AMD only expose that in AMD CBS > CPU Common Options.
> 
> PMU menu is in UMC Common Options > DDR4 Common Options > PMU Training Menu. Only non 3xxx system I have see this on is Threadripper. I have it with 1950X on ZE and ZEA. I did a thread paging Robert Hallock on r/AMD, highlighting AMD need to make this feature available on AM4 1xxx/2xxx. AMD can not say it is just a 3xxx core feature as I have it on 1xxx CPU, but SP3r2 socket and it does work on SP3r2. This was the feature I tried to mod to AM4 while back and I could make text appear, but the programming to make menu function is not there unless AMD place it in UEFI AFAIK.


Thank you again, i read that you changed it and how - but i didn't find any information on 0002 or 0002+ at all :/
I've seen it recently on ASRock boards with the latest 1.0.0.3 updates (starting from single A only) but i tought this AMD Overclocking menu - was just duplicated bios maker mistake of two close to identical AMD CBS on the same board
Saddly asrock actually does lock their bioses (well the boards to be more clear - soo wip here)

But - this is the other board except the CH series that feature this feature, except from TR4 boards :thinking:


gupsterg said:


> This was the feature I tried to mod to AM4 while back and I could make text appear, but the programming to make menu function is not there unless AMD place it in UEFI AFAIK.


Yes i followed that, did you succeed in getting it to work - or just appear there , before we got gen 3 cpus ?
Oh before i forget , the shared


----------



## gupsterg

Veii said:


> Thank you a again, i read that you changed it and how - but i didn't find any information on 0002 or 0002+ at all :/
> I've seen it recently on ASRock boards with the latest 1.0.0.3 updates (starting from single A only) but i tought this AMD Overclocking menu - was just duplicated bios maker mistake of two close to identical AMD CBS on the same board
> Saddly asrock actually does lock their bioses (well the boards to be more clear - soo wip here)
> 
> But - this is the other board except the CH series that feature this feature, except from TR4 boards :thinking:


0002 is supposed to have ASUS WMI fixed, when "we" moved to ComboPi-AM4 it would seem ASUS WMI became broken. So 0002+ is that just with SMU FW 46.34.00.

0002 on C7H is newer compile date that latest "official" 2703, I have not looked at C6H 7403 for date, it may also be the case, I will check if I find time today.

AMD Overclocking has another function as well. Any setting in there will not reset to default when board does fail safe post when "recovery" occurs. AMD CBS settings will reset like they always have.

For example on UEFI 2601 onwards on C7H "recovery" works, I do a bad OC profile, board attempt train-up, it goes Q-Code: F9, it will try upto 3 times to post, if it can't then it will use fail safe settings. When I enter UEFI any setting under AMD CBS will be reset to default, any setting under AMD Overclocking menu will be there (like ASUS FW menus), when I save & exit it will apply.



Veii said:


> Yes i followed that, did you succeed in getting it to work - or just appear there , before we got gen 3 cpus ?


I can make the menu appear. I edited the actual module for AM4 UEFI rather than transplant it from SP3r2 UEFI. AFAIK, the way the menus works for UEFI, you have GUI/text, then the "variable" are in a "store" and called. If the "store" has no variable I can not call it from the "text" menu.

Even to get the text in menu was a lot of work. Editing the store is not possible IMO. I even did thread on Win RAID forum and there was no one able to share how to make this happen....


----------



## Veii

gupsterg said:


> 0002 is supposed to have ASUS WMI fixed, when "we" moved to ComboPi-AM4 it would seem ASUS WMI became broken. So 0002+ is that just with SMU FW 46.34.00.
> 0002 on C7H is newer compile date that latest "official" 2703, I have not looked at C6H 7403 for date, it may also be the case, I will check if I find time today.


Thank you 


gupsterg said:


> AMD Overclocking has another function as well. Any setting in there will not reset to default when board does fail safe post when "recovery" occurs. AMD CBS settings will reset like they always have.


Interesting :thinking:
Good to know - is it resettable by manual CMOS or does it need a flashback reflash, as der8auer (roman) suggested ?


gupsterg said:


> Even to get the text in menu was a lot of work. Editing the store is not possible IMO. I even did thread on Win RAID forum and there was no one able to share how to make this happen....


Hmmm yes i followed that too ~ happy you found about SMU :thumb:
Does SMU affect PBO or is it an internal boosting algorithm change & PBO goes ontop of that ?
I do wonder if "we" / you! - actually brought back what was optimal in 1.0.0.2 (diff boost across every model), or could read out how SMU behaves, change it and with this SMU FW actually increase the higher limits? amd set ?
Thinking about how a 3600X for example will scale, as i see the "unified ecosystem" as AMD describes, boosts clock by applied voltage range and not by temp in the first place ?


----------



## pipould

Hi *,

Just a lil' update before doing more extensive testing tonight.

I was able to grab the 002 on ROG Forum version but overlooked the 002+ so I'll reflash a redo my testing.

C6H + 3900X + 32GB E-Die dual rank. The 002 version seems to restore the "promised" boost behavior in the sense that max core is now 4575 (up from 4519), and slowest core is now 4350 (up from 42XX).

[email protected] & RAM in 1:1 (so up to 3866c17 from 3000c15).

Everything was somewhat stable except that it seems my GPU ram overclock was giving me micro freezes... (1070 ti ram + 740 mhz) I initially though it was CPU related but nope. GPU ram speed stays the same even on idle. 

Strange point:

PPT has literally ZERO effect... Ryzen Master can't read the value. Though EDC has some effect, so I lowered it to 110 from 140... Will crosscheck that with the 002+ version. Right now the most effective way to redude consumption is to reduce voltage by offset, but it seems to affect max SC boost frequency... 

Thank you very much for all this work, remembers me adding nvme drivers in z87 bios... Unfortunately I lost track of all this bios edit fun... 

PS. My goal is to get higher frequencies in SC & low workload while keeping consumption low. Loosing perf on all core high workload is in my case acceptable... Aka "i watch youtube & game more than encode".


----------



## Yviena

oreonutz said:


> No Problem.
> 
> Here is the 0002 for the Crosshair VI Hero Posted By Shamino:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/07r6kxnqdzx5z13/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0002.CAP?dl=0
> 
> And Here is the 0002+ Uefi for the Crosshair VI Hero, that is the 0002 UEFI posted by Shamino, with the Mods made by @gupsterg that added the Boost Behavior from Agesa 1002. I prefer this one because you get the best boost Behavior and the Fans Fixed, but its up to you which one you would prefer. Here is the One from @gupsterg :
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1U4FOfY6WAfgwR28LSGHOoGicKzrvag0s


Thanks man, first time i experienced overheating problems with fans/pump shutting down today, first i thought my pump died but then i saw that multiple people had the same issue.


----------



## gupsterg

Veii said:


> Thank you


No problem :thumb: .



Veii said:


> Interesting :thinking:
> Good to know - is it resettable by manual CMOS or does it need a flashback reflash, as der8auer (roman) suggested ?


I rarely do CMOS CLEAR so can not say, would assume it does.

I pretty much always apply UEFI using flashback, it will clear then.

It will also clear if I load say a base profile saved in ASUS User Profile menu, but if I load a CMO file it does not seem to contain the parameters, as I need to manually set any settings I may change in AMD Overclocking.

I have not seen der8auer video, can you link this, been busy and would save me time to look, thank you.



Veii said:


> Hmmm yes i followed that too ~ happy you found about SMU :thumb:
> Does SMU affect PBO or is it an internal boosting algorithm change & PBO goes ontop of that ?
> I do wonder if "we" / you! - actually brought back what was optimal in 1.0.0.2 (diff boost across every model), or could read out how SMU behaves, change it and with this SMU FW actually increase the higher limits? amd set ?
> Thinking about how a 3600X for example will scale, as i see the "unified ecosystem" as AMD describes, boosts clock by applied voltage range and not by temp in the first place ?


1xxx series had Precision Boost (1) & Extended Frequency Range.



Spoiler














2xxx/3xxx IMO only has Precision Boost 2 only, AMD seem to wanna say this:-



> Precision Boost 2 also works in conjunction with XFR2 (eXtreme Frequency Range) which reacts to additional thermal headroom.


Ref the triangle in 2 slides below.



Spoiler














Also check the headings Precision Boost and Precision Boost 2 here.

The SMU is the "puppet master" for 1xxx, 2xxx and 3xxx. The SMU profiles CPU for it's unique silicon characteristics, CPUs voltage for frequency it will determine and control. The SMU FW would contain parameters for this profiling and influence boost. I believe we can not extract and change the FW, it is more than likely encrypted, if we could change FW it would need to pass authentication by PSP, which more than likely we wouldn't be able to apply. Only public tool I have seen is this.

I believe boost is also based on temp as well as voltage.

I'm just about to share my data for a user on ROG forum, see the reply I do to this post over there, seems there can be big difference between like CPUs.


----------



## Yviena

So does the c6h reboot/train multiple times for anyone else with 3xxx CPU + bios 7401-0002 even if ram is stable, and continues to be stable after multiple reboots?


----------



## RossiOCUK

Yviena said:


> So does the c6h reboot/train multiple times for anyone else with 3xxx CPU + bios 7401-0002 even if ram is stable, and continues to be stable after multiple reboots?



Mine seems to be okay from cold boot but I get a full power cycle when I restart from Windows. Hoping a new BIOS will solve that soon, this side of Christmas


----------



## FurionBG

Sideways2k said:


> Gupsterg has created a modified 7403 bios for us that uses the SMU of 7201. Which allows better boosting on the latest AGESA. I've been using it and been getting better clocks etc.
> 
> You need to use bios flashback and rename the file to C6H.cap / C6HWiFi.cap / C6E.cap etc on a FAT32 MBR USB drive
> 
> All credits to Gupsterg, I am just sharing the love. Links below. All C6H models are in the .zip
> 
> Thanks gupsterg!
> 
> 
> Quoting @*gupsterg*
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> NP, just a small fish in a big pond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Same drill as C7H UEFIs to flash. As I hadn't downed the 0002 versions for C6H, C6HWIFI & C6E, before links went down from high traffic, I could only do "official" 7403 for C6H, C6H WIFI & C6E.
> 
> Download link.


Thanks for this BIOS, probably the best results i got so far on stock settings.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

gupsterg said:


> If I have time today I will view UEFI. If it is a case if the options have been "suppressed" then minimal changes get them back. If they are not there at all, it becomes a whole different ball game, which I lost at last time.
> 
> I wanted a menu which existed on SP3r2 for Zen core, but not on AM4 with Zen core. You can see from Gigabyte rep Matt's post even vendors may not be able to tinker with AMD menus.
> 
> 
> 
> Source post link.
> 
> 
> 
> NP, thanks for feedback  .
> 
> 
> 
> I currently don't have a 1xxx/2xxx CPU to use on AM4, 3xxx defo has more complete AMD CBS & AMD Overclocking Menu on later UEFIs, may that me "Official" or Beta.
> 
> I posted before and will say again. I make no changes except overwrite SMU FW module v46.40.00 with v46.34.00. There are 3 modules, duplicated twice, so six times I overwrite the SMU FW. Two of the modules are exactly the same size, so four pastes are just that. One module, the older FW is smaller, so I paste it and the left over data is sanitised by overwriting with FFh, this is done twice. I add a "+" to a module where it will display UEFI version with that in OS/APPs, it will not appear on POST screen string or UEFI screen.
> 
> I don't use OS OC SW, I may try it at times, I prefer always to do think via UEFI/BIOS. I can do PState 0 OC via UEFI, AMD only expose that in AMD CBS > CPU Common Options.
> 
> PMU menu is in UMC Common Options > DDR4 Common Options > PMU Training Menu. Only non 3xxx system I have see this on is Threadripper. I have it with 1950X on ZE and ZEA. I did a thread paging Robert Hallock on r/AMD, highlighting AMD need to make this feature available on AM4 1xxx/2xxx. AMD can not say it is just a 3xxx core feature as I have it on 1xxx CPU, but SP3r2 socket and it does work on SP3r2. This was the feature I tried to mod to AM4 while back and I could make text appear, but the programming to make menu function is not there unless AMD place it in UEFI AFAIK.



When you do a p-state OC do you get downclocking/volting? When I try use it is just a static clock speed at 5% min processor state


----------



## astur_torque

Hi guys i have a problem with thia board and the 3700x.. i couldnt get the pbo works well.. my ppt is always fixed and my tdc always is zero percent

When my processor is under stress it clocks all the cores up to 4100 mhz but having 1,36 volts I dont think this margins are safe... What do you think?











Thanks

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A5000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sturmer

Now tried 7403+ bios and its really good.

Just worried, is it good for everyday use?
Reduces life of cpu?


----------



## herericc

Sturmer said:


> Now tried 7403+ bios and its really good.
> 
> Just worried, is it good for everyday use?
> Reduces life of cpu?


The only real answer is that no one other than AMD's engineers know.


----------



## oreonutz

Sturmer said:


> Now tried 7403+ bios and its really good.
> 
> Just worried, is it good for everyday use?
> Reduces life of cpu?


Obviously use at your own risk.

Our best guess is, as long as you manage the crazy amount of voltage with a healthy offset, then probably not.

But again, the risk is yours.


----------



## Sturmer

Well its on offset -0.05V. No pbo or auto oc.
2 cores goes up to 4.6 and next 2 4.5...
Idle cores sleep and drop voltage around 0.2-1.1

Really wish this bios is ok for daily use.


----------



## gupsterg

Someone with 1xxx/2xxx CPU & C6H try this UEFI to see what you see in AMD CBS?



Sideways2k said:


> When you do a p-state OC do you get downclocking/volting? When I try use it is just a static clock speed at 5% min processor state


Last time I used it, it didn't, I will try again ASAP.



Sturmer said:


> Now tried 7403+ bios and its really good.
> 
> Just worried, is it good for everyday use?
> Reduces life of cpu?
> 
> 
> 
> herericc said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only real answer is that no one other than AMD's engineers know.
Click to expand...

True, but do read this, link, also see my data here.


----------



## astur_torque

Sturmer said:


> Well its on offset -0.05V. No pbo or auto oc.
> 2 cores goes up to 4.6 and next 2 4.5...
> Idle cores sleep and drop voltage around 0.2-1.1
> 
> Really wish this bios is ok for daily use.



Hi


Does it happen the same as mine? Broken PBO because TDC always=0% and static PPT and really high voltages at full? I'm not sure if its the BIOS, an isolated case or what...




How could you select those options... When i set the manuial mode, the voltage keeps static in "1,09999999999999...V" and usually one core is always running full.. I tried everyting!


----------



## vonHannawald

Is there any workaround for the 75°C full speed fan issue?
Will Asus fix this in a future BIOS/are they aware of this problem?
Can we reveal some settings through a modded BIOS?

How is the stability/experience with the newest BIOS using a Ryzen 3000/Zen 2?


----------



## Sturmer

astur_torque said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Does it happen the same as mine? Broken PBO because TDC always=0% and static PPT and really high voltages at full? I'm not sure if its the BIOS, an isolated case or what...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could you select those options... When i set the manuial mode, the voltage keeps static in "1,09999999999999...V" and usually one core is always running full.. I tried everyting!


Select offset. The - and 0.05.

Dont use pbo. Your cpu thermal limits always before anything else.


----------



## Sturmer

vonHannawald said:


> Is there any workaround for the 75°C full speed fan issue?
> Will Asus fix this in a future BIOS/are they aware of this problem?
> Can we reveal some settings through a modded BIOS?
> 
> How is the stability/experience with the newest BIOS using a Ryzen 3000/Zen 2?


My 3900X has been stabile from day one. 7201 first bios i used.

What you mean 75c full speed fans? If you have manual fan curve its 75c 100%.
I use AI suite for fan control but not sure bios still overrides that.


----------



## astur_torque

Sturmer said:


> Select offset. The - and 0.05.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont use pbo. Your cpu thermal limits always before anything else.


Hi

Thanks... With cpb disabled? Because with cpb enabled the offset doesnt work at all.. it goes up to 1,45 V...


Now i have a very cool configuration (always bellow 55 degrees, very low voltage (1,08 V) but the cores can not exceed 3600 Mhz (auto core ratio)... I would like to have at least 3,9 Ghz, but if i set "39" in core ratio, the voltage keeps static in 1,099999 V.... And i'd like this value adapts the same way as with 3600Mhz

Can you tell me what configurations you have to try it?

Thanks
View attachment 292244


----------



## Sturmer

astur_torque said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks... With cpb disabled? Because with cpb enabled the offset doesnt work at all.. it goes up to 1,45 V...
> 
> 
> Now i have a very cool configuration (always bellow 55 degrees, very low voltage (1,08 V) but the cores can not exceed 3600 Mhz (auto core ratio)... I would like to have at least 3,9 Ghz, but if i set "39" in core ratio, the voltage keeps static in 1,099999 V.... And i'd like this value adapts the same way as with 3600Mhz
> 
> Can you tell me what configurations you have to try it?
> 
> Thanks
> View attachment 292244


CPB... isnt that Core Performance Boost. The thing that makes our cpus going up from base clock...

Changing core ratio stops cpu boosting. Also manual vcore voltage.

Specially with 3900X there is no sense having manual overclock. Generates way too much heat and anyway safe voltages are really low.


----------



## astur_torque

Sturmer said:


> CPB... isnt that Core Performance Boost. The thing that makes our cpus going up from base clock...
> 
> 
> 
> Changing core ratio stops cpu boosting. Also manual vcore voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Specially with 3900X there is no sense having manual overclock. Generates way too much heat and anyway safe voltages are really low.


So.. what configuration do you recommend best? When i get home from work I'll try it..

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A5000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pipould

Alright, some feedback regarding 002+:

Processor now reaches 4600Mhz with overdrive activated or not (sic). I note an interesting behaviour though:

- Undervolting by offset seems in my case to increase the performance (it was the case in previous bios too). This with a 3900x... With a previous 3600 it wasn't same. PPT doesn't affect heat or consumption in my case, only undervolting does. Awkward.


----------



## elmor

Veii said:


> @elmor - could you lead some shine in that dark rabbit hole of what the actual "CB15/Aida64" Perf Bias mode changes, if it's possible to integrate that into bioses as a switch mode (just what, and where it does change what) and what is different from Determission Slider Perf/Power to Perf Bias profiles ?
> Using it and comparing both gen 1 & 2 clock by clock, latency to latency - they appear equal
> While The Stilt's OC3 on 4.3 P-State/PBO compared to Allcore again on the same clock, the XFR/P-State OC again is faster then the same clock allcore (in single threaded L2 & L3 cache testing)
> 
> Overall TL;DR:
> Ignoring higher sillicon stability for higher potential OC and ignoring maybe the override of LLC between boards by using this method:
> > Why does XFR P-State OC (without ZenStates just by AMD CBS) lead to better cache access time and higher higher bandwith (margin of error ?)
> > What's up with this Performance Bias profiles on ZenState, why is there such a big difference in actuall Perf with and without it ? :thinking:



It's disabling a "workaround" which was set in place by AMD to address instabilities on some CPUs, that affected cache performance by up to 10%. This was fixed on Ryzen 2000 processors which is a big part of their increased IPC. Additionally it's tuning some predictor values which can be application specific, hence the different profiles. This option is already available in BIOS on Asus boards since X370, I believe it was also copied by MSI on some X470 boards.


----------



## astur_torque

Can you post your best configurations to have good perfomance, good power efficiency and low temperatures at the same time?

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A5000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vonHannawald

Sturmer said:


> My 3900X has been stabile from day one. 7201 first bios i used.
> 
> What you mean 75c full speed fans? If you have manual fan curve its 75c 100%.
> I use AI suite for fan control but not sure bios still overrides that.


Yeah, that's what I meant.
Is it possible to somehow change the 75°C limit, when using a custom/manual fan curve.


----------



## oreonutz

vonHannawald said:


> Yeah, that's what I meant.
> Is it possible to somehow change the 75°C limit, when using a custom/manual fan curve.


As of right now it is NOT possible to over ride the 75c Critical Temperature Limit in UEFI Alone. I have been petitioning everyone I can find at ASUS to change this, but so far have not heard back. There are a NUMBER of us over in the C7H Thread who are annoyed with this. We are also working on a UEFI Mod to fix this, as there are settings in UEFI to over ride this, unfortunately ASUS just hides them from us.

However, that being said. You can Over Ride the Critical Temperature with AI Suite. I swore I would never install AISuite ever again after the havoc it caused in my system with 1st Gen Ryzen, but I got sick of my fans ramping up to 100% at 75c, so I finally installed it the other day, and to my surprise ASUS seems to have fixed most of their bugs with AISuite.

There is a Check Mark in AI Suite for each Fan Header that allows you to Override the Critical Temp, allowing you to have FULL CONTROL over the Fan Curve. Why they can't just expose this setting in UEFI, I will never know. But the cool thing is, after you set your fan curve, you can close AISuite, and DO NOT need it to start with the system. It installs a Service on your System, so as long as you don't uninstall AISuite, your Fan Curve in AISuite will remain in effect, even if you never open it again, it does not need to remain open in the background either. In fact I discovered you can even force stop the ASUSFanControlService, and the fan curve still remiains in effect, the only caveat being that the AsusFanControlService has to automatically start with your system, its what sends the Settings to the UEFI. But after the system starts, you can stop the service, and everything continues to work.

Anyways, I hope that gives you some in sight. This has been bugging me for weeks, so I finally put in the time to figure out the best way to control it, and right now, AISuite is it. Good Luck!


----------



## oreonutz

pipould said:


> Alright, some feedback regarding 002+:
> 
> Processor now reaches 4600Mhz with overdrive activated or not (sic). I note an interesting behaviour though:
> 
> - Undervolting by offset seems in my case to increase the performance (it was the case in previous bios too). This with a 3900x... With a previous 3600 it wasn't same. PPT doesn't affect heat or consumption in my case, only undervolting does. Awkward.


I noticed the same behavior playing with PB Last night. From what I can tell, the reason for the increase in performance is the drop in Voltage leads to less heat, the cooler the Chip, the higher PB Pushes the chip. I spent 6 hours changing one setting at a time then documenting how it behaved. Each bump to a negative offset increased performance until about -.1475. At that point my Chip became completely unstable. I would say the sweet spot, at least on my 3900x was -0.110. At that point I was still getting lightly threaded Boosts on my Best CCX (CCX 2) up to 4.6Ghz, and then had the most consistent All Core Scores in CBR20. Even with that offset I couldn't reach an All Core of 4.2Ghz during CB, but I was consistently pegging all Cores between 4100 and 4150 as long as my Room Temperature remained below 28c. Using PE3 also seemed to give a bumb to the rest of the cores when under lightly threaded loads.

I wonder if anyone else has noticed this behavior.


----------



## astur_torque

Can someone help me with this?


I have a 3700X and by default and becasuse PBO is broken, my processor goes up to 1,38V full multicore. In order to avoid electromigration at medium long term, I want to keep better voltages and temperatures.


i set this new configuration in the BIOS (see attached screenshots), but in spite of having perfect temperatures and incredible good comsuptions and voltages, my processor doesn't perform as well as it could...


In the screenshots you can see the voltages in idle and full load use.




My question is... How can I keep these kind of configuration but getting up to 3,9 or 4 GHz not surpassing 1,25V full load?


PS: I don't want the voltage or the core frequency keep steady at 1,0999999...V


Thank you in advance!


----------



## oreonutz

astur_torque said:


> Can someone help me with this?
> 
> 
> I have a 3700X and by default and becasuse PBO is broken, my processor goes up to 1,38V full multicore. In order to avoid electromigration at medium long term, I want to keep better voltages and temperatures.
> 
> 
> i set this new configuration in the BIOS (see attached screenshots), but in spite of having perfect temperatures and incredible good comsuptions and voltages, my processor doesn't perform as well as it could...
> 
> 
> In the screenshots you can see the voltages in idle and full load use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question is... How can I keep these kind of configuration but getting up to 3,9 or 4 GHz not surpassing 1,25V full load?
> 
> 
> PS: I don't want the voltage or the core frequency keep steady at 1,0999999...V
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!


I am sorry brother, heading off to work for the day. Each processor behaves incredibly different. Your best bet is to keep changing one settings at time and then booting into windows to see what it did. Its a tedious process, but we have all had to do it.

Remember, Offsets are your best friend. If you want best performance, load Optimized defaults, DON'T Change any of those PBO settings, Not one, leave ALL PBO at DEFAULT, DO NOT TOUCH. Just set up your fan Profiles, Your Ram Settings, and Boot Settings. Then Put in a negative Vcore Offset of at least -0.05v (and of course put in your Ram Voltage and Timings, you can also set your VRM settings, but don't go above LLC3, I found my best luck with LLC2, then boot up and check performance. If its still too much voltage under CB R20, both all core, 4 Core, and 1 Core Test, then reboot and put on more of a negative offset, go up just a little bit at a time until you get to where you want.

O and the ONE setting you should set, THE ONLY ONE, is Performance Enhancer 3. ALL OTHER PBO SETTINGS LEAVE ALONE! Trust me, try this, and then just move one setting at a time from there, it might take you 4 to 5 hours, but you will get the best results this way. Trial and error my friend. Good Luck.


----------



## Alexandr82

People. What are your Ryzen 3x00 processor voltages displayed in the BIOS on Crosshair VI with default settings? Mine is 1.46-1.5V.


----------



## oreonutz

Alexandr82 said:


> People. What are your Ryzen 3x00 processor voltages displayed in the BIOS on Crosshair VI with default settings?


EXTREMELY HIGH!!!! When Loading into the UEFI with all defaults, without any kind of Vcore offset, I see Voltages up to 1.49v.


----------



## spacemonkey99

This is quite a change from the 1700x with the 2080ti. No PBO, just the DOCP XMP profile, everything on auto. Yeah core voltage is 1.475(max), 1.019(min) but I suspect those engineers know what they are doing.


----------



## astur_torque

oreonutz said:


> I am sorry brother, heading off to work for the day. Each processor behaves incredibly different. Your best bet is to keep changing one settings at time and then booting into windows to see what it did. Its a tedious process, but we have all had to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, Offsets are your best friend. If you want best performance, load Optimized defaults, DON'T Change any of those PBO settings, Not one, leave ALL PBO at DEFAULT, DO NOT TOUCH. Just set up your fan Profiles, Your Ram Settings, and Boot Settings. Then Put in a negative Vcore Offset of at least -0.05v (and of course put in your Ram Voltage and Timings, you can also set your VRM settings, but don't go above LLC3, I found my best luck with LLC2, then boot up and check performance. If its still too much voltage under CB R20, both all core, 4 Core, and 1 Core Test, then reboot and put on more of a negative offset, go up just a little bit at a time until you get to where you want.
> 
> 
> 
> O and the ONE setting you should set, THE ONLY ONE, is Performance Enhancer 3. ALL OTHER PBO SETTINGS LEAVE ALONE! Trust me, try this, and then just move one setting at a time from there, it might take you 4 to 5 hours, but you will get the best results this way. Trial and error my friend. Good Luck.


Hi thanks but i see that with the core perfomance boost this ignore the vcore setting including the offset... And habing this enabled is the only way to OC more than 3,6 GHz in a 3700x...


Look the screenshots i attached three posts above thats my current configuration

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A5000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sturmer

astur_torque said:


> So.. what configuration do you recommend best? When i get home from work I'll try it..
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A5000 mediante Tapatalk


Well i have most settings auto... or if they are manual its the same as auto chooses.
I have the Asus C6H bios 7403+

3900X is really great ot of the box. Just around -0.05v offset gives thermal headroom for boost.
Good cooler gives little headroom.

With 3600(X) or 3700X i would also keep settings auto. Except auto oc. I think "Auto OC" is not really a overclock. You just open clock speed limit 200mhz more.
But still bios is most important.


----------



## Sturmer

oreonutz said:


> EXTREMELY HIGH!!!! When Loading into the UEFI with all defaults, without any kind of Vcore offset, I see Voltages up to 1.49v.


Lets imagine.
What do you think would happen if you set manual 1.45-1.5V. And run stress test in windows?
First it probably over heat instantly and you most likely kill or damage the chip. 

Is that happening if you use auto voltages? No not even close.

These processors are really amazing tech.
We get all the performance just "out of the box"


----------



## astur_torque

Sturmer said:


> Well i have most settings auto... or if they are manual its the same as auto chooses.
> 
> I have the Asus C6H bios 7403+
> 
> 
> 
> 3900X is really great ot of the box. Just around -0.05v offset gives thermal headroom for boost.
> 
> Good cooler gives little headroom.
> 
> 
> 
> With 3600(X) or 3700X i would also keep settings auto. Except auto oc. I think "Auto OC" is not really a overclock. You just open clock speed limit 200mhz more.
> 
> But still bios is most important.


Thank you, i'll perform some data with different offsets 



Do you think asus finally will fix ppt and tdc sensors?

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A5000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## oreonutz

Sturmer said:


> Lets imagine.
> What do you think would happen if you set manual 1.45-1.5V. And run stress test in windows?
> First it probably over heat instantly and you most likely kill or damage the chip.
> 
> Is that happening if you use auto voltages? No not even close.
> 
> These processors are really amazing tech.
> We get all the performance just "out of the box"


LOL! People are funny. 

Yes I totally agree! I didn't say it was an issue at all. This is exactly how it was with Pinnacle Ridge. Of Course its fine, if it wasn't the BIOS Makers and AMD would have a Riot on their hands.

Someone asked a question, they didn't know if the voltages they were seeing in UEFI were to be expected. I let them know they were. I also alluded to the fact that you can squeeze a lot more performance out of the chip with a negative offset. Maybe try not to think everyone is out to get AMD with every post brother, I am here to help, no need to jump my balls. LOL!


----------



## civic88

Hi everyone, I'm going to switch from 1700X to 3700X.
Which bios do you advise me to install?
I don't care about the maximum boost clock, but stability.
I have heard a lot about 7302, but the link to download it on the ROG forum is no longer available.

Thanks


----------



## alexp999

civic88 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm going to switch from 1700X to 3700X.
> Which bios do you advise me to install?
> I don't care about the maximum boost clock, but stability.
> I have heard a lot about 7302, but the link to download it on the ROG forum is no longer available.
> 
> Thanks


7403 at the time of writing.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Those that are experiencing a power cycle on restarting from Windows; Do you have all 4 DIMMs populated?


----------



## MegamanAT

RossiOCUK said:


> Those that are experiencing a power cycle on restarting from Windows; Do you have all 4 DIMMs populated?


no. 2x 16gb. but I don't really understand why that is an issue...


----------



## RossiOCUK

MegamanAT said:


> no. 2x 16gb. but I don't really understand why that is an issue...


Given the amount of rebooting required when setting up a PC and tuning, it happens a lot. It's unnecessary stress on components and I fear for my AIO pump.


----------



## Kuivamaa

I recently swapped my 1800X with a 3900X using the same launch day C6H board. Using BIOS 7403 (ABB) I am trying to replicate the PB2 (Performance enhancer 1, not PBO) stock behavior shown in the AMD picture. While I can get PB1 to work and get a sustained CR20 single core boost of approx 4.5GHz and all core of 4025-4050MHz, PB2 just doesn't want to play along. While EDC limit is raised to 1000A, the processor still uses only 15% of it for the usual 150A just like with PB1. ST frequency drops to 4.2GHz or so and all core drops below 4000MHz. There is no issue with the thermals, as they drop much lower than with PB1- It is as if there is some BIOS setting that throws the algorithm completely off under PB2. Has anyone witnessed this behavior or uses PB2 with success?


----------



## CeltPC

oreonutz said:


> O and the ONE setting you should set, THE ONLY ONE, is Performance Enhancer 3. ALL OTHER PBO SETTINGS LEAVE ALONE! Trust me, try this, and then just move one setting at a time from there, it might take you 4 to 5 hours, but you will get the best results this way. Trial and error my friend. Good Luck.


Is Performance Enhancer 3 a safe setting for 24 hour everyday use?


----------



## Sturmer

Now running now 7403 official.


Had before 7403+. Temps are about same. Voltages look same. Official bios boost lower and even ram clocks lower.


I really want to know what all 7403+ changes compared to 7403 official?
Clearly some power settings.


----------



## gupsterg

Sturmer said:


> I really want to know what all 7403+ changes compared to 7403 official?


As said before, I change nothing, but inject SMU FW 46.34.00 into UEFI. In this post is a ZIP, download it and see Watchme.wmv.


----------



## oreonutz

Sturmer said:


> Now running now 7403 official.
> 
> 
> Had before 7403+. Temps are about same. Voltages look same. Official bios boost lower and even ram clocks lower.
> 
> 
> I really want to know what all 7403+ changes compared to 7403 official?
> Clearly some power settings.


7403+ is exactly 7403, the only difference being the SMU Version. @gupsterg has swapped out the SMU that AMD Released with the new Agesa, and replaced it with the SMU Used in Agesa 1002. SMU controls how and when the CPU Boosts. So your assumption about power settings being changed is somewhat correct, but really what is being changed is the algorithm used to boost. Gupsterg doesn't currently have the ability to actually tweak the algorithm himself, as that is largely a black box to the outside world, so he did the next best thing and extracted the SMU from the best performing Agesa we had to date, and replaced with the one AMD released in the new AGESA. So essentially we get any new features AMD and our bios Manufacturer releases, along with the boosting behavior we like best.

The Change to the boosting behavior is the entire point to the mod, and the reason for the +, otherwise, everything else is the same. Hope this helps!


----------



## CeltPC

I have continued to tinker with 3900x/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0002+.CAP, which have seen some performance benefits. Thanks to gupsterg, 1usmus, and oreonutz for their contributions. I have on the CPU side arrived at a negative offset of -1.1 volts, SOC 1.1, Most everything at stock settings except Global C-states set to enabled, LLC at 2, and Performance Enhancer to Level 3.

Memory has been a bit tougher, being unable to reach a bootable 3800 MHz - it hangs at error code 07. I have tightened up timings and sub-timings a bit for 3733 MHz, though not at those 1usmus DRAM Calculator levels. Right now I am at 15-15-16-16-34.

Going to CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0002+.CAP alone made a significant difference, changing to Performance Enhancer Level 3 was helpful, as was the memory experimenting. Prior to these changes I was seeing a Cinebench R20 score of 7109. Currently I am seeing 7283. At least things have been going in the right direction.

Given my goal is an everyday optimized configuration rather than an overclocked maxed out rig for benchmarking, I'm getting pretty close. In light use such as a few browser tabs open while playing some Netflix, I have a few cores peaking at 4550, while at idle everything gets nice and low at all cores 2200.


----------



## baro55

where is 7403+ bios ? i could not find anywhere. 



i use 7403.


----------



## CeltPC

baro55 said:


> where is 7403+ bios ? i could not find anywhere.
> 
> i use 7403.


Try this:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1a-gRAtNDnYyuSVwYp415PQT_XzrbAveU/view
Just click the blue download button. I prefer the CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0002+.CAP, but the CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7403+.CAP is also in the download.


----------



## baro55

I will put that 0002+ file to usb flash by renamering. Wont i?


----------



## CeltPC

baro55 said:


> I will put that 0002+ file to usb flash by renamering. Wont i?


Yes, if you intend to use the flashback method, which is probably best. I would suggest clearing CMOS, then flashing.


----------



## alex656

CeltPC said:


> Try this:
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1a-gRAtNDnYyuSVwYp415PQT_XzrbAveU/view
> 
> Just click the blue download button. I prefer the CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0002+.CAP, but the CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7403+.CAP is also in the download.


Which version solves startup problems (double boot/fake boot)? 7403+ or 0002+?

Inviato dal mio CPH1917 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## CeltPC

alex656 said:


> Which version solves startup problems (double boot/fake boot)? 7403+ or 0002+?
> 
> Inviato dal mio CPH1917 utilizzando Tapatalk


I have not had the problem, you can read what gupsterg has to say:

https://www.overclock.net/forum/28104728-post42817.html


----------



## baro55

CeltPC said:


> Yes, if you intend to use the flashback method, which is probably best. I would suggest clearing CMOS, then flashing.



actually i have no problem about 7403 and also i use 4.2ghz 1.23v without problem. I just wonder these bioses .


i guess that i should not load these versions on my mainboard.


----------



## Zeryth

Hello, Just got my 3700x and I have a few weird observations.
First of all, what is the difference with the main Overclocking menu and the AMD overclocking menu hidden in the advanced menus?
Also, I seem to have a lower Bclk, even with Spread spectrum disabled, which is weird.
I am also wondering what LLC I should use, if any or just leave it on auto.
When it comes to other stuff: I am seeing rather high Idle temps with 20 C ambient using the dark rock pro 4: I see about 50C Idle and 80-85C cinebench load This seems way too high, and it is even the case with multiple bios versions and no PBO enabled. undervolting slightly reduces load temps at the cost of performance. is the toothpaste that comes with the dark rock pro even any good? I already ordered some kryonaut to test.
Boost clocks overall seem pretty fine using 0002+ which I found to be the best bios in my experience. I am hitting 4.125Ghz allcore and 4.425 single core boost. Multiple cores are able to hit 4.4 or higher. in video games I see 4.3 allcore occasionally.



CeltPC said:


> I have continued to tinker with 3900x/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0002+.CAP, which have seen some performance benefits. Thanks to gupsterg, 1usmus, and oreonutz for their contributions. I have on the CPU side arrived at a negative offset of -1.1 volts, SOC 1.1,


have been experimenting with undervolting and I only see performance regression.


----------



## buyology

Can't install the new 7403+ , it says '' not valid bios ''


----------



## Targonis

buyology said:


> Can't install the new 7403+ , it says '' not valid bios ''


Use flashback.


----------



## NOCIVOX

Please, is now safe to use this mobo and it's latest bios with an X3700? May it be any issue with some dimms? Thanks!


----------



## CeltPC

Zeryth said:


> Hello, Just got my 3700x and I have a few weird observations.
> First of all, what is the difference with the main Overclocking menu and the AMD overclocking menu hidden in the advanced menus?
> Also, I seem to have a lower Bclk, even with Spread spectrum disabled, which is weird.
> I am also wondering what LLC I should use, if any or just leave it on auto.
> When it comes to other stuff: I am seeing rather high Idle temps with 20 C ambient using the dark rock pro 4: I see about 50C Idle and 80-85C cinebench load This seems way too high, and it is even the case with multiple bios versions and no PBO enabled. undervolting slightly reduces load temps at the cost of performance. is the toothpaste that comes with the dark rock pro even any good? I already ordered some kryonaut to test.
> Boost clocks overall seem pretty fine using 0002+ which I found to be the best bios in my experience. I am hitting 4.125Ghz allcore and 4.425 single core boost. Multiple cores are able to hit 4.4 or higher. in video games I see 4.3 allcore occasionally.
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by CeltPC View Post
> I have continued to tinker with 3900x/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0002+.CAP, which have seen some performance benefits. Thanks to gupsterg, 1usmus, and oreonutz for their contributions. I have on the CPU side arrived at a negative offset of -1.1 volts, SOC 1.1,
> 
> have been experimenting with undervolting and I only see performance regression.


Well, it's a matter of experimenting, as far as voltages. You quoted my experience, which is in relation to a 3900X, while you are using a 3700X. These are not equivalent, so please don't expect similar results. Even with the same processor model, not all are created equal, and finding the best settings for you must be tailored to some extent with your own equipment.


----------



## R71800XSS

*7003 too*



Serchio said:


> 6401 - all 7xxx bioses are for ryzen 3000 so they do not work well with zen and zen+
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


7003 too works.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Zeryth said:


> have been experimenting with undervolting and I only see performance regression.


Same here, but others have apparent success. 

-0.0125 seems to be the sweet spot for me but if i lower to -0.0250 I lose a whopping 350 points in CB20. I see others running as much as -0.0750 to -0.1!


----------



## oreonutz

RossiOCUK said:


> Same here, but others have apparent success.
> 
> -0.0125 seems to be the sweet spot for me but if i lower to -0.0250 I lose a whopping 350 points in CB20. I see others running as much as -0.0750 to -0.1!


An Observation I noticed on my 3900x. Undervolting seems to work best when EVERY PBO Option is set to AUTO. Don't even use the autooverclocking +200Mhz feature, just set it all to auto. Ideally you would just load Optimized defaults, then make your fan profile changes, Memory Speed and Timing changes, and then go into the AMD CBS Sub menu, go into NBIO Common Options, then SMU Common Options, and ONLY Change "CPPC" and "CPPC Preferred Cores" both to "ENABLED". Now set your Negative Offset in Extreme Tweaker, I have had my best successes with anywhere from -0.05000 to -0.12500. Also its ok to Change your DIGI+ Power and all Power and Voltage Settings, however I normally prefer to have higher LLC Settings as I have good cooling, in this situation however I found my best successes with the CPU LLC at Level 2. Its also Ok to set your boot settings of course, basically you just don't want to change ANY Boost Features, leave them ALL at auto. I found that I had my best boost success undervolting only when not touching PBO or Auto OC settings and just leaving them on AUTO, I have now replicated this behavior across 4 different UEFI's and 3 Different Agesa's, it seems to be the best approach, at least with my CPU. I know its tempting to put that +200Mhz on, as well as to turn all the PBO settings up to 11, because thats where we had the best success with the 2700x, but Undervolting seems to work best when leaving those settings alone. However the one setting that will help supercharge Negative offset OC is settings Performance Enhancer to Level 3. Levels 1, 2, and 4 all change PBO settings, and therefore cause a regression, PE Level 3 only changes Boost Calculations in the SMU, and therefore helps you boost higher for longer and works best with a good undervolt. I hope this helps someone!

EDIT: Its when messing with PBO Settings that having an Offset as little as -0.0250 can cause a regression in Performance, try setting all PBO settings to Auto and try undervolrting again and you may find more success then you were finding with PBO.

Also, if you changed PBO settings in the AMD CBS and/or AMD Overclocking Sub menu's they don't always reset themselves when loading optimized defaults, so when trying to make sure all PBO settings are set to auto, its best to go into both sub menu's and make sure every PBO setting is set to auto, as you may boot up thinking your PBO settings were set back to default, but they might not have been, so just always be sure to manually check as those submenu's are a bit weird right now.


----------



## RossiOCUK

oreonutz said:


> An Observation I noticed on my 3900x. Undervolting seems to work best when EVERY PBO Option is set to AUTO. Don't even use the autooverclocking +200Mhz feature, just set it all to auto. Ideally you would just load Optimized defaults, then make your fan profile changes, Memory Speed and Timing changes, and then go into the AMD CBS Sub menu, go into NBIO Common Options, then SMU Common Options, and ONLY Change "CPPC" and "CPPC Preferred Cores" both to "ENABLED". Now set your Negative Offset in Extreme Tweaker, I have had my best successes with anywhere from -0.05000 to -0.12500. Also its ok to Change your DIGI+ Power and all Power and Voltage Settings, however I normally prefer to have higher LLC Settings as I have good cooling, in this situation however I found my best successes with the CPU LLC at Level 2. Its also Ok to set your boot settings of course, basically you just don't want to change ANY Boost Features, leave them ALL at auto. I found that I had my best boost success undervolting only when not touching PBO or Auto OC settings and just leaving them on AUTO, I have now replicated this behavior across 4 different UEFI's and 3 Different Agesa's, it seems to be the best approach, at least with my CPU. I know its tempting to put that +200Mhz on, as well as to turn all the PBO settings up to 11, because thats where we had the best success with the 2700x, but Undervolting seems to work best when leaving those settings alone. However the one setting that will help supercharge Negative offset OC is settings Performance Enhancer to Level 3. Levels 1, 2, and 4 all change PBO settings, and therefore cause a regression, PE Level 3 only changes Boost Calculations in the SMU, and therefore helps you boost higher for longer and works best with a good undervolt. I hope this helps someone!
> 
> EDIT: Its when messing with PBO Settings that having an Offset as little as -0.0250 can cause a regression in Performance, try setting all PBO settings to Auto and try undervolrting again and you may find more success then you were finding with PBO.



Never touched PBO, ever. What are the default settings? Just disabled?

I haven't touched the performance enhancer or LLC with this chip, I intend to run stock really.


----------



## oreonutz

RossiOCUK said:


> Never touched PBO, ever. What are the default settings? Just disabled?


No default are just straight "Auto"

Also, I know behaviors are different depending on your Chip SKU, hell sometimes they are even different between just different Chips within the same SKU, so this might not work with everyone, but I definitely have had the most success with this, across my 3900x, and the 2 Clients chips that I am currently optimizing, one is a 3900x, the other is a 3800x, and it seems across all 3 of our Chips, Making sure all PBO settings are set to Auto, PE is set to PE3, CPPC and CPPC Preferred Cores are set to Enabled, and a nice Undervolt, seems to yield the best results, especially on the 0002+ UEFI.


----------



## malitze

I'm very pleased with the performance of my 3600X with gupstergs modded bios. Haven't had the time to play around with it yet but maybe there is still some performance to be gained. Thanks a lot for the great work!


----------



## MegamanAT

Targonis said:


> Use flashback.


How should that help? The file seems to be corrupt. I also had this issue. Download again, unzip again and then it should work.


----------



## malitze

MegamanAT said:


> How should that help? The file seems to be corrupt. I also had this issue. Download again, unzip again and then it should work.


There is no problem with the file imho. EZ flash in BIOS seems to perform additional validation on the file that flashback does not. I wouldn't be surprised if such a Frankenbios did not pass all possible validation methods.

I experienced the same behavior and flashback worked flawlessly.


----------



## oreonutz

MegamanAT said:


> How should that help? The file seems to be corrupt. I also had this issue. Download again, unzip again and then it should work.


No, @Targonis is correct, you should be using Flashback to flash these mods. It helps because it fully erases the entire old UEFI and flashes the new, instead allowing fragments from the Old UEFI to be left. You should not be flashing Mods any other way, just because it might work, DOES NOT MEAN you should, there is a reason why the person who make's the mod literally says to use Flashback in his directions. People literally thinks he puts that because he is bored or something...

Use Flashback.


----------



## Dave001

oreonutz said:


> No, @Targonis is correct, you should be using Flashback to flash these mods. It helps because it fully erases the entire old UEFI and flashes the new, instead allowing fragments from the Old UEFI to be left. You should not be flashing Mods any other way, just because it might work, DOES NOT MEAN you should, there is a reason why the person who make's the mod literally says to use Flashback in his directions. People literally thinks he puts that because he is bored or something...
> 
> Use Flashback.


I'm a little confused here, the BIOS file is 16MB. the flash rom is also 16MB, so how can you write a 16MB file to a 16MB flash rom, and still have data left over? Where is this data held?


----------



## oreonutz

Dave001 said:


> I'm a little confused here, the BIOS file is 16MB. the flash rom is also 16MB, so how can you write a 16MB file to a 16MB flash rom, and still have data left over? Where is this data held?


Just because a file is exactly 16MB does not mean the entire file gets flashed. EZFlashback scans the file and flashes the difference, think about this, otherwise it would be flashing over itself, which obviously wouldn't work out to well. Flashback is self-contained built in functionality to the board, that allows the entire chip to be erased, and then have the file that you downloaded completely flashed to the CMOS, where as the EZ Flash Method scans the file, and flashes the difference, this is why sometimes it says the file isn't correct when its a mod, it knows because it performs analysis on it, where as flashback just looks to see its the correct size, in the correct format, with the correct markers, and then flashes the entire file. 

There is a MAJOR difference between the 2 methods, and this is why the people who make the mods tell you to do it that way. Until you have the knowledge to make your own mods and understand how the process works, I wouldn't presume to flash it differently because you assume that the methods are the same, they literally take the time to tell you to use a specific method for a reason. (This part was not addressed specifically to you @Dave001 but to anyone who tries to flash these complicated mods any other way, without having the knowledge of how the process works.)


----------



## Dave001

oreonutz said:


> Just because a file is exactly 16MB does not mean the entire file gets flashed. EZFlashback scans the file and flashes the difference, think about this, otherwise it would be flashing over itself, which obviously wouldn't work out to well. Flashback is self-contained built in functionality to the board, that allows the entire chip to be erased, and then have the file that you downloaded completely flashed to the CMOS, where as the EZ Flash Method scans the file, and flashes the difference, this is why sometimes it says the file isn't correct when its a mod, it knows because it performs analysis on it, where as flashback just looks to see its the correct size, in the correct format, with the correct markers, and then flashes the entire file.
> 
> There is a MAJOR difference between the 2 methods, and this is why the people who make the mods tell you to do it that way. Until you have the knowledge to make your own mods and understand how the process works, I wouldn't presume to flash it differently because you assume that the methods are the same, they literally take the time to tell you to use a specific method for a reason. (This part was not addressed specifically to you @Dave001 but to anyone who tries to flash these complicated mods any other way, without having the knowledge of how the process works.)


I was of the understanding that it did in fact replace all the data on the flash rom, I thought EZflash was stored on the flash rom, but loaded into memory and run from there, which allows it to be over written during a bios update. Maybe I've been wrong all these years.


----------



## oreonutz

Dave001 said:


> I was of the understanding that it did in fact replace all the data on the flash rom, I thought EZflash was stored on the flash rom, but loaded into memory and run from there, which allows it to be over written during a bios update. Maybe I've been wrong all these years.


You may be correct about EZFlash loading into memory prior to flashing, although on ASUS boards specifically I don't believe this is true or we would most likely reboot before flashing like on MSI Boards, but regardless it definitely DOES NOT Erase the entire CMOS before flashing the new UEFI, this is why Flashback is always the preferred method, it is currently the only reliable method provided by Motherboard Manufacturers to erase the entire CMOS and Flash a new UEFI. And honestly it still isn't perfect, but it is FAR better then EZFlash for getting rid of things like corruption, and for flashing Mods, which is why the modding community loves it. EZFlash will work for your normal UEFI flashing, but it does leave fragments of your Prior UEFI's when using this method, a lot of the time that is not an issue, but overtime it can cause issues. For most people who are only flashing a BIOS maybe once a year or less, then thats not a big deal, but for Enthusiasts who are constantly flashing new UEFI's to try out new features, it is best to use the best method available to us, which is BIOS Flashback. Really the only better Method is to get yourself an EPROM Reader and use that to flash your CMOS which will 100 Percent Erase your Chip, and then you can use it to flash a new UEFI on, this truly does 100 Percent erase 100 Percent of the CMOS, but its a pain in the butt because then you have to program in things like your MAC Address and UUID Number before flashing the fresh UEFI, so for most people Flashback is the best way.


----------



## astur_torque

Is there any chance someone enable PCI express 4.0 in a long term?


Not necessary at all now but maybe within 4 years or so


----------



## astur_torque

oreonutz said:


> An Observation I noticed on my 3900x. Undervolting seems to work best when EVERY PBO Option is set to AUTO. Don't even use the autooverclocking +200Mhz feature, just set it all to auto. Ideally you would just load Optimized defaults, then make your fan profile changes, Memory Speed and Timing changes, and then go into the AMD CBS Sub menu, go into NBIO Common Options, then SMU Common Options, and ONLY Change "CPPC" and "CPPC Preferred Cores" both to "ENABLED". Now set your Negative Offset in Extreme Tweaker, I have had my best successes with anywhere from -0.05000 to -0.12500. Also its ok to Change your DIGI+ Power and all Power and Voltage Settings, however I normally prefer to have higher LLC Settings as I have good cooling, in this situation however I found my best successes with the CPU LLC at Level 2. Its also Ok to set your boot settings of course, basically you just don't want to change ANY Boost Features, leave them ALL at auto. I found that I had my best boost success undervolting only when not touching PBO or Auto OC settings and just leaving them on AUTO, I have now replicated this behavior across 4 different UEFI's and 3 Different Agesa's, it seems to be the best approach, at least with my CPU. I know its tempting to put that +200Mhz on, as well as to turn all the PBO settings up to 11, because thats where we had the best success with the 2700x, but Undervolting seems to work best when leaving those settings alone. However the one setting that will help supercharge Negative offset OC is settings Performance Enhancer to Level 3. Levels 1, 2, and 4 all change PBO settings, and therefore cause a regression, PE Level 3 only changes Boost Calculations in the SMU, and therefore helps you boost higher for longer and works best with a good undervolt. I hope this helps someone!
> 
> EDIT: Its when messing with PBO Settings that having an Offset as little as -0.0250 can cause a regression in Performance, try setting all PBO settings to Auto and try undervolrting again and you may find more success then you were finding with PBO.
> 
> Also, if you changed PBO settings in the AMD CBS and/or AMD Overclocking Sub menu's they don't always reset themselves when loading optimized defaults, so when trying to make sure all PBO settings are set to auto, its best to go into both sub menu's and make sure every PBO setting is set to auto, as you may boot up thinking your PBO settings were set back to default, but they might not have been, so just always be sure to manually check as those submenu's are a bit weird right now.





what offset do you think is the best reggarding this table?


----------



## hughjazz44

oreonutz said:


> An Observation I noticed on my 3900x. Undervolting seems to work best when EVERY PBO Option is set to AUTO. Don't even use the autooverclocking +200Mhz feature, just set it all to auto. Ideally you would just load Optimized defaults, then make your fan profile changes, Memory Speed and Timing changes, and then go into the AMD CBS Sub menu, go into NBIO Common Options, then SMU Common Options, and ONLY Change "CPPC" and "CPPC Preferred Cores" both to "ENABLED". Now set your Negative Offset in Extreme Tweaker, I have had my best successes with anywhere from -0.05000 to -0.12500. Also its ok to Change your DIGI+ Power and all Power and Voltage Settings, however I normally prefer to have higher LLC Settings as I have good cooling, in this situation however I found my best successes with the CPU LLC at Level 2. Its also Ok to set your boot settings of course, basically you just don't want to change ANY Boost Features, leave them ALL at auto. I found that I had my best boost success undervolting only when not touching PBO or Auto OC settings and just leaving them on AUTO, I have now replicated this behavior across 4 different UEFI's and 3 Different Agesa's, it seems to be the best approach, at least with my CPU. I know its tempting to put that +200Mhz on, as well as to turn all the PBO settings up to 11, because thats where we had the best success with the 2700x, but Undervolting seems to work best when leaving those settings alone. However the one setting that will help supercharge Negative offset OC is settings Performance Enhancer to Level 3. Levels 1, 2, and 4 all change PBO settings, and therefore cause a regression, PE Level 3 only changes Boost Calculations in the SMU, and therefore helps you boost higher for longer and works best with a good undervolt. I hope this helps someone!
> 
> EDIT: Its when messing with PBO Settings that having an Offset as little as -0.0250 can cause a regression in Performance, try setting all PBO settings to Auto and try undervolrting again and you may find more success then you were finding with PBO.
> 
> Also, if you changed PBO settings in the AMD CBS and/or AMD Overclocking Sub menu's they don't always reset themselves when loading optimized defaults, so when trying to make sure all PBO settings are set to auto, its best to go into both sub menu's and make sure every PBO setting is set to auto, as you may boot up thinking your PBO settings were set back to default, but they might not have been, so just always be sure to manually check as those submenu's are a bit weird right now.


Thanks for the info! I've done as you suggested and got my best Cinebench R15 scores yet!

All PBO settings on Auto.
CPPC Enabled.
CPPC Preffered Cores Enabled.
Performance Enhancer Level 3.
Undevolted 0.100v

I got a 3230 Mulit-core score and a 207 Single-core score.

What exactly does CPPC mean, anyway? I did a quick internet search, but haven't found anything yet.


----------



## Sturmer

astur_torque said:


> what offset do you think is the best reggarding this table?



Hmm... I have strong feeling that CPU is overriding offset voltage.
Or the thermals are effecting too much


----------



## astur_torque

Sturmer said:


> Hmm... I have strong feeling that CPU is overriding offset voltage.
> Or the thermals are effecting too much



Definetly what I can't understand is why when I set more negative offset (A higher number), the voltage increases when the usage is full, but the temperatures go down.. I can't understand!


----------



## RossiOCUK

oreonutz said:


> No default are just straight "Auto"
> 
> Also, I know behaviors are different depending on your Chip SKU, hell sometimes they are even different between just different Chips within the same SKU, so this might not work with everyone, but I definitely have had the most success with this, across my 3900x, and the 2 Clients chips that I am currently optimizing, one is a 3900x, the other is a 3800x, and it seems across all 3 of our Chips, Making sure all PBO settings are set to Auto, PE is set to PE3, CPPC and CPPC Preferred Cores are set to Enabled, and a nice Undervolt, seems to yield the best results, especially on the 0002+ UEFI.



Unfortunately this didn't not allow for me to lower voltage further on the - offset. Anything beyond -0.0125 still results in performance degredation as i mentioned earlier. I did gain a very small performance increase with PE3 however of around 40 CB20 points, now upto 7400. I'm not sure it's really worth the risk of any long term detrimental effect it may have on the CPU.


----------



## Synoxia

hughjazz44 said:


> Thanks for the info! I've done as you suggested and got my best Cinebench R15 scores yet!
> 
> All PBO settings on Auto.
> CPPC Enabled.
> CPPC Preffered Cores Enabled.
> Performance Enhancer Level 3.
> Undevolted 0.100v
> 
> I got a 3230 Mulit-core score and a 207 Single-core score.
> 
> What exactly does CPPC mean, anyway? I did a quick internet search, but haven't found anything yet.


What i am actually wondering is if PE3 is safe to use on Ryzen 3000 regarding lifespan.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Synoxia said:


> What i am actually wondering is if PE3 is safe to use on Ryzen 3000 regarding lifespan.


 @The Stilt @elmor

Your opinions on PE3 with Ryzen 3000?


----------



## The Stilt

RossiOCUK said:


> @*The Stilt*
> @*elmor*
> 
> Your opinions on PE3 with Ryzen 3000?


No idea what Performance Enhanced is supposed to do on 3000-series.
Probably just PBO limits, which generally is perfectly safe if thats the case.


----------



## astur_torque

What is CPPC? Where can I enable/disable it?


----------



## dagget3450

Anyone here having issues with the RGB led on strip on mainboard? i cant get it to show up in Aurua synch.


----------



## mercyground

https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/d...en-3000-chips-does-not-reach-boost-clock.html

figured i'd drop this in here for ppl


----------



## elmor

RossiOCUK said:


> @The Stilt
> @elmor
> 
> Your opinions on PE3 with Ryzen 3000?





The Stilt said:


> No idea what Performance Enhanced is supposed to do on 3000-series.
> Probably just PBO limits, which generally is perfectly safe if thats the case.


Also not sure what the current settings are, but only PBO limits are likely. The main trick behind PE3/4 on Ryzen 2000 was blocked by AMD for newer gens and possibly even newer AGESA for older CPUs.


----------



## RossiOCUK

The Stilt said:


> No idea what Performance Enhanced is supposed to do on 3000-series.
> Probably just PBO limits, which generally is perfectly safe if thats the case.





elmor said:


> Also not sure what the current settings are, but only PBO limits are likely. The main trick behind PE3/4 on Ryzen 2000 was blocked by AMD for newer gens and possibly even newer AGESA for older CPUs.


PBO limits makes sense, thanks guys.


----------



## baro55

dagget3450 said:


> Anyone here having issues with the RGB led on strip on mainboard? i cant get it to show up in Aurua synch.





Delete it from windows 10 then again setup the program and also dont forget looking at it from bios.


----------



## maxrealliti

Hello everyone who has encountered a blue screen on new BIOS versions with support for the 3000 series, my 1800x now only works in normal mode, overclocking separately from memory or the processor causes a random blue screen, although the system passes all tests without errors, I already tried all the options and the BIOS is younger and similar but now only normal mode, if anyone has encountered such a problem and found a solution, tell me where to look and how to solve.my 1800x worked fine on 4GHz and 3200-3466 memory with timings 16-16-16-39 1t, now no, I don’t understand what the problem is


----------



## infraredbg

elmor said:


> Also not sure what the current settings are, but only PBO limits are likely. The main trick behind PE3/4 on Ryzen 2000 was blocked by AMD for newer gens and possibly even newer AGESA for older CPUs.


I think they are the same as in previous bioses for older gens. IIRC PE Level 4 sets all limits to 1000, scalar to 1, just like before. Not sure if anything else is changed though.
Performance Bias options are different in the latest official bios from Asus though. R11.5 is removed, there are R15 Gentle and R15 Aggressive.
Aggressive doesn't let me boot into Windows, Gentle boots and configures the corresponding MSRs differently than older profiles, although I get lower scores on R15 than with the old profiles.
If I tweak them by hand the score is back to the previous level. I'm talking about 10-20 points with 3600 manually OCed to 4GHz fixed frequency, but still a difference.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

https://twitter.com/AMDRyzen/status/1168901636162539536 

AMD confirmation of new AGESA/SMU to fix boosting issues. I knew I wasn't going mad and it was agesa/bios related boost issues. @1usmus also tweeted about this.

At least AMD have listened in the end


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG

I tried to read this thread but its mostly incoherent jabber to me. 

Can someone who knows the lingo summarize for me? does 7403 work okay? Stable?

Does it fix C5 cold boot for OC ram? I'm sick of leaving my computer on 24/7 on 7201, no settings fix it. 

(yes I know lots about technical/overclocking etc. but for some reason I cant glean a spec of relevant information from the posts in this thread)


----------



## Dbsjej56464

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> I tried to read this thread but its mostly incoherent jabber to me.
> 
> Can someone who knows the lingo summarize for me? does 7403 work okay? Stable?
> 
> Does it fix C5 cold boot for OC ram? I'm sick of leaving my computer on 24/7 on 7201, no settings fix it.
> 
> (yes I know lots about technical/overclocking etc. but for some reason I cant glean a spec of relevant information from the posts in this thread)


What? Are you trying to be funny? Or are you technically inept?

The whole C5 bug has been fixed for a month now. Why don't you test the newer bios yourself and stop relying on us to confirm what is common sense. Or read the bios notes provided on the ASUS support page.

Have you seen anyone in the last 20 pages mention the C5 bug?


----------



## Miiksu

infraredbg said:


> elmor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also not sure what the current settings are, but only PBO limits are likely. The main trick behind PE3/4 on Ryzen 2000 was blocked by AMD for newer gens and possibly even newer AGESA for older CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are the same as in previous bioses for older gens. IIRC PE Level 4 sets all limits to 1000, scalar to 1, just like before. Not sure if anything else is changed though.
> Performance Bias options are different in the latest official bios from Asus though. R11.5 is removed, there are R15 Gentle and R15 Aggressive.
> Aggressive doesn't let me boot into Windows, Gentle boots and configures the corresponding MSRs differently than older profiles, although I get lower scores on R15 than with the old profiles.
> If I tweak them by hand the score is back to the previous level. I'm talking about 10-20 points with 3600 manually OCed to 4GHz fixed frequency, but still a difference.
Click to expand...

I have 2700X and R15 Aggressive bias gave bsod too at Windows loading. Maybe works on manual oc and lower clock speeds?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Miiksu said:


> I have 2700X and R15 Aggressive bias gave bsod too at Windows loading. Maybe works on manual oc and lower clock speeds?


I can't find the source now. But the newer agesa 1.0.0.3 actually lower the boosting on the 2700X. You would be better on older bios. Pretty sure it was on one of the popular Youtube channels

I had a 2700X and didn't bother upgrading past 1.0.0.2 till I got a Zen 2 cpu.


----------



## Miiksu

Sideways2k said:


> Miiksu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2700X and R15 Aggressive bias gave bsod too at Windows loading. Maybe works on manual oc and lower clock speeds?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find the source now. But the newer agesa 1.0.0.3 actually lower the boosting on the 2700X. You would be better on older bios. Pretty sure it was on one of the popular Youtube channels
> 
> I had a 2700X and didn't bother upgrading past 1.0.0.2 till I got a Zen 2 cpu.
Click to expand...

my still boost to 4,35 GHz. And im gonna upgrade very soon.


----------



## Kildar

I'm telling ya, 7106 is the best for 2700x!


----------



## Sbb Kbb

https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/a...uency-differentials-with-firmware-update.html



Patience


----------



## noko59

hughjazz44 said:


> Thanks for the info! I've done as you suggested and got my best Cinebench R15 scores yet!
> 
> All PBO settings on Auto.
> CPPC Enabled.
> CPPC Preffered Cores Enabled.
> Performance Enhancer Level 3.
> Undevolted 0.100v
> 
> I got a 3230 Mulit-core score and a 207 Single-core score.
> 
> What exactly does CPPC mean, anyway? I did a quick internet search, but haven't found anything yet.


Can you let me know where CPPC is at? I could not find it in the bios anywhere - thanks


----------



## RossiOCUK

noko59 said:


> Can you let me know where CPPC is at? I could not find it in the bios anywhere - thanks


AMD CBS -> NBIO Common Options --> SMU Common Options


----------



## Zeryth

anybody else not able to enter CLDO_VDDP? I am running 0002+
Oh and am running into some weird behaviour where during reboot my pc hangs at code 01. I think it's the IF being unstable


----------



## RossiOCUK

Zeryth said:


> anybody else not able to enter CLDO_VDDP? I am running 0002+
> Oh and am running into some weird behaviour where during reboot my pc hangs at code 01. I think it's the IF being unstable


Use the VDDP and VDDG settings under the AMD "AMD Overclocking" section.


----------



## Zeryth

RossiOCUK said:


> Use the VDDP and VDDG settings under the AMD "AMD Overclocking" section.


I can find VDDP and VDDG but I can't find CLDO VDDP


----------



## gupsterg

RossiOCUK said:


> Use the VDDP and VDDG settings under the AMD "AMD Overclocking" section.
> 
> 
> 
> Zeryth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can find VDDP and VDDG but I can't find CLDO VDDP
Click to expand...

In AMD Overclocking menu VDDP is CLDO_VDDP.


----------



## buyology

Does anyone get boost improvement with 7403+ bios?


----------



## Zeryth

gupsterg said:


> In AMD Overclocking menu VDDP is CLDO_VDDP.


thank you. do you also know what's up with getting stuck on code 01 during soft reboots?


----------



## gupsterg

Zeryth said:


> thank you. do you also know what's up with getting stuck on code 01 during soft reboots?


Sorry I do not know.


----------



## CodyPredy

I'm curious about something but I'm not sure if it's Windows 10 1903 related or the new Bios-es. 

At one point I could put my computer to sleep (Shutdown menu -> Sleep) and even if I pulled the plug or turn the PSU off directly I would be able to recover my last saved session due to Hybrid sleep being enabled.

Now it isn't able to do that and shows an "Unexpected Shutdown" in the Windows logs? Anyone experienced this or is using sleep instead of shutdown and experienced odd behavior?


----------



## psychohawk

astur_torque said:


> what offset do you think is the best reggarding this table?


I'm glad that I'm not the only one who has noticed this, sadly I posted in a forum about the middle of July basically saying 'just leave everything but the memory settings and the cpu voltage on auto" and people just kept ignoring it.... lol


----------



## mercyground

https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-ryzen-clock-bug-benchmark-scores,6312.html

for ppl benchmarking you might want to read this.


----------



## Jesaul

No boost changes for 3600 on 7403+. CB score is the same.


----------



## 1usmus

*DRAM Calculator for Ryzen 1.6.2*


*Changelog:*

* NEW. Memory status. Information about the available memory.
* NEW. CAD_BUS received very flexible settings. Thanks to these flexible settings, it is possible to disable GDM (1T mode) without losing stability for Zen 2. DR also got the opportunity to disable GDM at low frequencies (up to 3200 MHz inclusive). Compatibility with previous generations is required to be tested.
* Updated function to determine the maximum available memory for testing (Memtest mode). At the moment, the test should not go into drives or a swap file.
* tRDWR has been changed in most profiles, this is a bonus to the chance to get a stable system.
* Most presets received small changes, in particular Micron e-die .
* Improved support for 4 modules.
* Bug fixes.

*Download:*

Techpowerup link
Guru3d link
Сomputerbase.de link

I sent an archive for all resources, it will take some time.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

1usmus said:


> *DRAM Calculator for Ryzen 1.6.2*
> 
> 
> *Changelog:*
> 
> * NEW. Memory status. Information about the available memory.
> * NEW. CAD_BUS received very flexible settings. Thanks to these flexible settings, it is possible to disable GDM (1T mode) without losing stability for Zen 2. DR also got the opportunity to disable GDM at low frequencies (up to 3200 MHz inclusive). Compatibility with previous generations is required to be tested.
> * Updated function to determine the maximum available memory for testing (Memtest mode). At the moment, the test should not go into drives or a swap file.
> * tRDWR has been changed in most profiles, this is a bonus to the chance to get a stable system.
> * Most presets received small changes, in particular Micron e-die .
> * Improved support for 4 modules.
> * Bug fixes.
> 
> *Download:*
> 
> Techpowerup link
> Guru3d link
> Сomputerbase.de link
> 
> I sent an archive for all resources, it will take some time.


Thanks 1usmus


----------



## Zeryth

gupsterg said:


> Sorry I do not know.


It's fine, I came to the conclusion it's the IF being unstable, even if I increase it to 1833 from 1800....


----------



## noko59

RossiOCUK said:


> AMD CBS -> NBIO Common Options --> SMU Common Options


Thanks!


----------



## Algy

I just installed a 3600x in replacement of my 2600x. However i'm struggling to stabilize the 3200 fast preset of the calculator with my b-dies and C6H. None of the most common values that one will set (that is vdram, vsoc, procodt, rrt) for this "low" frequency has gave me success. Errors pop up at 30 seconds of running TestMem5.

Any advice or a dump/config for a similar build that manages to stabilize a ram OC?


----------



## Pimpmuckl

Does anyone know how to move the 75°C 100% fan "limit" further to 80-85° in the Q-Fan Control in UEFI? I have a water loop and while I would like the fan control to help a bit with cooling down the water, I really don't need it to go full jet engine just because the CPU happens to be over 75° for a bit.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Algy said:


> I just installed a 3600x in replacement of my 2600x. However i'm struggling to stabilize the 3200 fast preset of the calculator with my b-dies and C6H. None of the most common values that one will set (that is vdram, vsoc, procodt, rrt) for this "low" frequency has gave me success. Errors pop up at 30 seconds of running TestMem5.
> 
> Any advice or a dump/config for a similar build that manages to stabilize a ram OC?


Make sure you are on AGESA 1.0.0.3 bios. I had issues with 1.0.0.2 and ram.

If you are, then try profile V2 and see if that is stable and work from there.


----------



## Alexandr82

Pimpmuckl said:


> Does anyone know how to move the 75°C 100% fan "limit" further to 80-85° in the Q-Fan Control in UEFI? I have a water loop and while I would like the fan control to help a bit with cooling down the water, I really don't need it to go full jet engine just because the CPU happens to be over 75° for a bit.


Write to ASUS technical support


----------



## buyology

Can someone help me about RAM OC?


I have G-Skill 32GB (16x2) 3000MHZ CL 16 Ram Kit ( F4-3000C16D-32GTZR )


Hynix AFR / Rank 2


I'm using Dram Calculator for overclocking it, so i'm manually entering the timing from Dram calculator ( 3200 Fast Settings ) , system opening with this settings but RAM'S LATENCY IS INCREASING to 79ns


With auto timings i can get 74-75ns latency. How can it be? Where did i wrong? @1usmus


----------



## Algy

Sideways2k said:


> Make sure you are on AGESA 1.0.0.3 bios. I had issues with 1.0.0.2 and ram.
> 
> If you are, then try profile V2 and see if that is stable and work from there.


thx for your answer.

I imported the html taiphoon burner report, so the profile was 'manual', but sure I could try that.

However I managed to run tests with no errors so far!, like I said previously, with the 3200 fast preset, setting only timmings, subtimmings, vram, vsoc, procOdt, rrt, bgs, bgs alt, pdm and gdm values, I got errors in 30 seconds while running TestMem5. NOW, I only changed GDM to ENABLED, and pass TestMem5 and 37minutes of MemTest.. ***!!

I this GearDown Mode an issue on Zen 2? because with Zen and Zen+ never happened to me that need to changed this value to enabled for a frequency like 3200!
@1usmus any thoughts on this?

my rig: C6H, 3600x, flareX 3200CL14


----------



## Fantomasas

Pimpmuckl said:


> Does anyone know how to move the 75°C 100% fan "limit" further to 80-85° in the Q-Fan Control in UEFI? I have a water loop and while I would like the fan control to help a bit with cooling down the water, I really don't need it to go full jet engine just because the CPU happens to be over 75° for a bit.



I think you should get some kind of fan software in the Windows, it will override Mobo Fan controls.


Or you can just add some fan smoothing if the CPU just spikes to the temperature for a few seconds. The smoothing of 60 seconds would result in the fan gradually going up and down instead of ramping up in a second.


----------



## Naeem

buyology said:


> Can someone help me about RAM OC?
> 
> 
> I have G-Skill 32GB (16x2) 3000MHZ CL 16 Ram Kit ( F4-3000C16D-32GTZR )
> 
> 
> Hynix AFR / Rank 2
> 
> 
> I'm using Dram Calculator for overclocking it, so i'm manually entering the timing from Dram calculator ( 3200 Fast Settings ) , system opening with this settings but RAM'S LATENCY IS INCREASING to 79ns
> 
> 
> With auto timings i can get 74-75ns latency. How can it be? Where did i wrong? @1usmus



i have same ram in 4 x 8GB and it does not do more than 3000mhz does not even tighten timings on 3000mhz


----------



## Pimpmuckl

Fantomasas said:


> I think you should get some kind of fan software in the Windows, it will override Mobo Fan controls.
> 
> 
> Or you can just add some fan smoothing if the CPU just spikes to the temperature for a few seconds. The smoothing of 60 seconds would result in the fan gradually going up and down instead of ramping up in a second.


Thanks, yeah that's a good point.

I do have a hunch that my 3700X isn't properly connecting to the heat spreader. 55°C to even 60°C idle temps sound way too high, but going through the AMD RMA and being without a CPU for a while doesn't sound like a fun experience.


----------



## baro55

1usmus said:


> *DRAM Calculator for Ryzen 1.6.2*
> 
> 
> *Changelog:*
> 
> * NEW. Memory status. Information about the available memory.
> * NEW. CAD_BUS received very flexible settings. Thanks to these flexible settings, it is possible to disable GDM (1T mode) without losing stability for Zen 2. DR also got the opportunity to disable GDM at low frequencies (up to 3200 MHz inclusive). Compatibility with previous generations is required to be tested.
> * Updated function to determine the maximum available memory for testing (Memtest mode). At the moment, the test should not go into drives or a swap file.
> * tRDWR has been changed in most profiles, this is a bonus to the chance to get a stable system.
> * Most presets received small changes, in particular Micron e-die .
> * Improved support for 4 modules.
> * Bug fixes.
> 
> *Download:*
> 
> Techpowerup link
> Guru3d link
> Сomputerbase.de link
> 
> I sent an archive for all resources, it will take some time.







i have Gskıll _Trıdent Z Rgb_ Led _Cl16_ 2x8gb Dual (16-18-18-38) 1.35v F4-3200c16d-16gtzr. but i cant choice the true chip . because there is no that on the list.


----------



## CeltPC

1usmus said:


> *DRAM Calculator for Ryzen 1.6.2*
> 
> I sent an archive for all resources, it will take some time.


Thanks so much for your continuing great contributions.


----------



## MrXL

CeltPC said:


> Thanks so much for your continuing great contributions.


Indeed. Keep up the good work 1Usmus!


----------



## mito1172

7403 came back with a cold boot with bios. what is asus doing?


----------



## Fantomasas

Getting Qcode 8, Mobo unresponsive except for the safe-boot button, cannot even power it down with 5-seconds hold. The joke is that it happened almost 3 weeks after the build with no BIOS/OC/Windows changes, I have used the Beta BIOS. 

Conditions:
• PC going to sleep/hibernate
• Reset
• Powering cold or just after shutdown
• First time it happened the PC froze, screen went black

The only solutions are pressing safe-boot -> discard changes, boots without problems. Or reseating CPU. Needless to say, not the OC/Bios settings thing, it will do that with CMOS/Optimized defaults. Previously, before Ryzen 3000, people suggested that it might be due to the cooler pressure, tried booting horizontally with only the gravity/compound holding the heatsink - no difference. Flashed to the latest official BIOS 7403, no bueno.

Tried different GPU, PSU, Memory, Storage. Seeing a few posts on ROG forum about the same Qcode 8 conditions, so most likely a BIOS problem. Anyone else hit by the 8 Qcode error?


----------



## uncleshady

Fantomasas said:


> Getting Qcode 8, Mobo unresponsive except for the safe-boot button, cannot even power it down with 5-seconds hold. The joke is that it happened almost 3 weeks after the build with no BIOS/OC/Windows changes, I have used the Beta BIOS.
> 
> Conditions:
> • PC going to sleep/hibernate
> • Reset
> • Powering cold or just after shutdown
> • First time it happened the PC froze, screen went black
> 
> The only solutions are pressing safe-boot -> discard changes, boots without problems. Or reseating CPU. Needless to say, not the OC/Bios settings thing, it will do that with CMOS/Optimized defaults. Previously, before Ryzen 3000, people suggested that it might be due to the cooler pressure, tried booting horizontally with only the gravity/compound holding the heatsink - no difference. Flashed to the latest official BIOS 7403, no bueno.
> 
> Tried different GPU, PSU, Memory, Storage. Seeing a few posts on ROG forum about the same Qcode 8 conditions, so most likely a BIOS problem. Anyone else hit by the 8 Qcode error?


Oh man, I had this with my 2700x and one of the olderish BIOSes. Had to hit the power on the PSU to kill my comp and then had to press the CLEAR CMOS to get it to boot. Weird AF


----------



## BulletSponge

I tried to do a good deed and offered my CHVI Hero and 1600X to a fellow gamer and they gave me the wrong address, lol. I shipped with UPS and insured it for $500 but I get the feeling the guy is screwed.


----------



## Zeryth

after some tweaking I have come to the conclusion that it seems that the bios is partially, and randomly ignoring certain settings. I know for a fact that it is ignoring the negative offset on core voltage, but it also started to ignore changes to dram and IF frequency. I at some point put dram and IF at 3600/1800mhz, but now it won't budge to anything else without clearing CMOS. I also have a certain feeling that dram boot voltage is also being ignored, since even with very loose timings and a conservative increase in speed on e-die from 3200 to 3600 ends with hangs during reboots and sometimes it fails to post completely from cold boot too. it seems to me that I can't get anything to stabilize or run properly beyond stock settings, and the bios may even be ignoring more settings that are hard to check like PE lvl3 for example.


----------



## crastakippers

BulletSponge said:


> I tried to do a good deed and offered my CHVI Hero and 1600X to a fellow gamer and they gave me the wrong address, lol. I shipped with UPS and insured it for $500 but I get the feeling the guy is screwed.


That really is unfortunate.
How did he manage to give you the wrong address?


----------



## Fantomasas

uncleshady said:


> Oh man, I had this with my 2700x and one of the olderish BIOSes. Had to hit the power on the PSU to kill my comp and then had to press the CLEAR CMOS to get it to boot. Weird AF



So how did the story end? Has a BIOS update fixed the issue? Did your replace/RMA something?


----------



## BulletSponge

crastakippers said:


> That really is unfortunate.
> How did he manage to give you the wrong address?


"made a boo boo it is 481 not 431
the package said it was delivered and it was not so he is checking if he knows where the 431 is from his house
it is 2 blocks away and checking if they sent it back"

I doubt it ever turns up, That message was from 4 days ago.


----------



## FloppyDrive

mito1172 said:


> 7403 came back with a cold boot with bios. what is asus doing?


They removed the original C6H from the main motherboard page. Does that mean the buggy BIOS is their last one for this board?


----------



## Sbb Kbb

FloppyDrive said:


> They removed the original C6H from the main motherboard page. Does that mean the buggy BIOS is their last one for this board?



Is nobody reading this forum posts?


AMD statement is that its a BUG and the right firmware will be released on the 10 of September so only than ASUS can begin working on a new BIOS and i don't think that x370 is they priority so it will take time. Patience.


----------



## Fantomasas

Sbb Kbb said:


> Is nobody reading this forum posts?
> 
> 
> AMD statement is that its a BUG and the right firmware will be released on the 10 of September so only than ASUS can begin working on a new BIOS and i don't think that x370 is they priority so it will take time. Patience.



AMD's statement is about boost frequency, there is nothing about booting problems or stability, which are uniquely C6H C7H problems. 


AMD's microcode update is not required to start fixing C6H problems.


----------



## Zeryth

Fantomasas said:


> AMD's statement is about boost frequency, there is nothing about booting problems or stability, which are uniquely C6H C7H problems.
> 
> 
> AMD's microcode update is not required to start fixing C6H problems.


well, Asus has shown before that they usually hold off on updating when there's a new agesa on the horizon.


----------



## hurricane28

Zeryth said:


> well, Asus has shown before that they usually hold off on updating when there's a new agesa on the horizon.


Yep, its 2 steps forward and one step behind with Assus, man..


----------



## Zeryth

hurricane28 said:


> Yep, its 2 steps forward and one step behind with Assus, man..


just efficient use of time, it's an old platform, so they won't spend time releasing a bios when they will have to release another one in a week.


----------



## uncleshady

Fantomasas said:


> So how did the story end? Has a BIOS update fixed the issue? Did your replace/RMA something?


I haven't had a problem with 7106. Gotta clear all settings back to default (F5) in BIOS, then I installed 7106 via flashback and it's worked great. I suspect it was due to getting close to .1 undervolt that caused the panic so I've backed off the undervolt to .0685 range and it seems to boot and shut down with more confidence so to speak.


----------



## mito1172

FloppyDrive said:


> They removed the original C6H from the main motherboard page. Does that mean the buggy BIOS is their last one for this board?


new bios future


----------



## hotbrass

Sbb Kbb said:


> Is nobody reading this forum posts?


Actually no. There are only 42979 posts at this time in this thread. I expect nobody is reading them all.


----------



## CeltPC

FloppyDrive said:


> They removed the original C6H from the main motherboard page. Does that mean the buggy BIOS is their last one for this board?


I see the C6H on their main motherboard page, so not sure why you don't see it there.


----------



## FloppyDrive

CeltPC said:


> I see the C6H on their main motherboard page, so not sure why you don't see it there.


I guess it's just in my country (Canada).


----------



## Sbb Kbb

hotbrass said:


> Actually no. There are only 42979 posts at this time in this thread. I expect nobody is reading them all.



Well actually there is some people left including me but at the start was fun. First 1500 pages where full of information and facts (real repeatable test and facts) and info found only on this page.


There where people with real knowledge like The Stilt,Elmor,Raja,Gupsterg and even people that where ready to destroy his equipment just to prove some facts.


Many others that left slowly after i presume the new generation (no offense) came and started to Spam whit questions that where answered the page before or worst (one sentence above).


Not to mention the treatment that The Stilt got for helping so hi left and now its like a chat room where everybody just asks question but doesn't read if its not answered directly to him and after his question.


I don't expect someone to read all the 4000+pages but the forum has a search function.


And BTW i don't have the cold boot problem,nor the fan problem,nor the memory or overheating problem. And im not lucky. Iv had all those problems but i READ. And no i don't have time i work 6 days in a week. Just read people and be patient.:thumb:


----------



## Pimpmuckl

Is anyone with 7304 seeing constant 1.45v idle temps? I reinstalled Ryzen chipset drivers and tried both the Ryzen Balanced and Ryzen High Performance plan.

I'm not sure if my chip isn't faulty in the first place as well. I have 45°-50° idle temps which is just absurd using an EKWB Phoenix loop but I'm still in the process of trying to find out if it's the CPU or the water block. Completely stock for testing right now, not even XMP on.


----------



## mito1172

Sbb Kbb said:


> Well actually there is some people left including me but at the start was fun. First 1500 pages where full of information and facts (real repeatable test and facts) and info found only on this page.
> 
> 
> There where people with real knowledge like The Stilt,Elmor,Raja,Gupsterg and even people that where ready to destroy his equipment just to prove some facts.
> 
> 
> Many others that left slowly after i presume the new generation (no offense) came and started to Spam whit questions that where answered the page before or worst (one sentence above).
> 
> 
> Not to mention the treatment that The Stilt got for helping so hi left and now its like a chat room where everybody just asks question but doesn't read if its not answered directly to him and after his question.
> 
> 
> I don't expect someone to read all the 4000+pages but the forum has a search function.
> 
> 
> And BTW i don't have the cold boot problem,nor the fan problem,nor the memory or overheating problem. And im not lucky. Iv had all those problems but i READ. And no i don't have time i work 6 days in a week. Just read people and be patient.:thumb:


The cold boot was already over with 3008 bios. but I wanted to say that you're back with 7403.


----------



## Fantomasas

Sbb Kbb said:


> Well actually there is some people left including me but at the start was fun. First 1500 pages where full of information and facts (real repeatable test and facts) and info found only on this page.
> 
> 
> There where people with real knowledge like The Stilt,Elmor,Raja,Gupsterg and even people that where ready to destroy his equipment just to prove some facts.
> 
> 
> Many others that left slowly after i presume the new generation (no offense) came and started to Spam whit questions that where answered the page before or worst (one sentence above).
> 
> 
> Not to mention the treatment that The Stilt got for helping so hi left and now its like a chat room where everybody just asks question but doesn't read if its not answered directly to him and after his question.
> 
> 
> I don't expect someone to read all the 4000+pages but the forum has a search function.
> 
> 
> And BTW i don't have the cold boot problem,nor the fan problem,nor the memory or overheating problem. And im not lucky. Iv had all those problems but i READ. And no i don't have time i work 6 days in a week. Just read people and be patient.:thumb:



You were literally arguing that it is AMD's fault that boards are having issues, and that Asus has to wait for the microcode update. Position backtracked, it is ok, but you could have acknowledged it. 



Now you are suggesting that everybody should just read one year old posts because they contain answers to the problems of the Ryzen 3000 BIOSes. If you KNEW how to solve any of the issues people reposting, you would just tell them to flash to BIOS X, disable setting X, increase setting X or do something. 



The first thing you do when you run into the issue is GOOGLE IT. I will give people a benefit of the doubt, perhaps they did use a search function on the forum or google, and none of the posts here or reddit helped.


----------



## Sturmer

Pimpmuckl said:


> Is anyone with 7304 seeing constant 1.45v idle temps? I reinstalled Ryzen chipset drivers and tried both the Ryzen Balanced and Ryzen High Performance plan.
> 
> I'm not sure if my chip isn't faulty in the first place as well. I have 45°-50° idle temps which is just absurd using an EKWB Phoenix loop but I'm still in the process of trying to find out if it's the CPU or the water block. Completely stock for testing right now, not even XMP on.



Well you have 6 / 8 cores active
Do you have any background softwares open? Like steam, battle.net, discord...
Example battle.net pumps up Ryzen 3000 voltages. This will increase average temperature.


Problem with Ryzen 3000 is heat. And specially heat generated by poorly programmed background softwares.


----------



## hughjazz44

Pimpmuckl said:


> Is anyone with 7304 seeing constant 1.45v idle temps? I reinstalled Ryzen chipset drivers and tried both the Ryzen Balanced and Ryzen High Performance plan.
> 
> I'm not sure if my chip isn't faulty in the first place as well. I have 45°-50° idle temps which is just absurd using an EKWB Phoenix loop but I'm still in the process of trying to find out if it's the CPU or the water block. Completely stock for testing right now, not even XMP on.


Do you have Corsair iCue software?

Ryzen 3000's boost is on a hair trigger. Any amount of activity will set off full boost, and when the activity is gone, the core won't slow down; it will just turn off. So if you have some kind of continuous background activity (like LED lighting in iCue) the cores will repeatedly boost and shut off, boost and shut off, etc. Your voltage will just stay at boost levels, and idle temps will suffer. Unfortunately, this is by design, so there's not really anything you can do. However, having the CPU idle at 50 degrees isn't harmful. Most people don't like to see idle temps that high, but I say just get over it and enjoy your CPU. I actually used a negative voltage offset of -0.1000v to try to counteract this. It lowers temps a few degrees, but also lowers performance slightly. So pick your poison.


----------



## BUFUMAN

can someone pls provide me 6401 Mod Bios? i Am not sure that this link provides it anymore :
6401 MOD

* unlocked PBO, Managed overclocking Control and OC Mode (in AMD CBS)

https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...urvyeRbBLk82n6

thx


----------



## Sbb Kbb

Fantomasas said:


> You were literally arguing that it is AMD's fault that boards are having issues, and that Asus has to wait for the microcode update. Position backtracked, it is ok, but you could have acknowledged it.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are suggesting that everybody should just read one year old posts because they contain answers to the problems of the Ryzen 3000 BIOSes. If you KNEW how to solve any of the issues people reposting, you would just tell them to flash to BIOS X, disable setting X, increase setting X or do something.
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing you do when you run into the issue is GOOGLE IT. I will give people a benefit of the doubt, perhaps they did use a search function on the forum or google, and none of the posts here or reddit helped.



Did you read AMD statement about the firmware? Iv posted a link to Guru3d where iv first sow it.
No i don't suggest that everybody should read all 4000 pages i only suggest that iv read em and found all the answers+common sens (theres no a 1-2 settings fix all solution) just like mine PC or VGA or CPU or DDR is unique. 

So with this info and many hours of trial and error iv found mine settings that works for me and all this without making questions. Maybe 1 or 2.
Thats the difference between a Forum thread and chat. All the info remains you just have to read.


I didn't posted mine because i don't test my system for many hours,just few minutes of Prime and some games.


And please don't be offended by my post its just that is easier for everybody to find info in 200 (just facts and repeatable tests) pages than 4000 like this thread.


BTW i have coldboot but with Gupsterg bios. With ASUS one iv had to restart,clear cmos and reflash it some 10-12 times till it booted and than iv set manual VDDG to 1.0054 and was stable. Mine SOC is 1.0090 on auto


----------



## BUFUMAN

my Mainboard just decide to not start after hours of working fine. I hate my Mainoard -AMD possible to.


----------



## Fantomasas

BUFUMAN said:


> my Mainboard just decide to not start after hours of working fine. I hate my Mainoard -AMD possible to.



What is the qcode? CPU?


----------



## BUFUMAN

Fantomasas said:


> What is the qcode? CPU?


Hmm to late now. Only way to get it work. CMOS Clear , power off. 
Reboot.

Load profile. > Untill the next time

Check my signature for details mate.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## The Sandman

BUFUMAN said:


> can someone pls provide me 6401 Mod Bios? i Am not sure that this link provides it anymore :
> 6401 MOD
> 
> * unlocked PBO, Managed overclocking Control and OC Mode (in AMD CBS)
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...urvyeRbBLk82n6
> 
> thx


You may want to ask mtrai, he's da man :thumb:


----------



## BUFUMAN

The Sandman said:


> You may want to ask mtrai, he's da man :thumb:


Thanks [emoji41]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## allavatar2

pls help me guys ı have 1700x cpu which bios is best for firs G. ryzen cpus ?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

allavatar2 said:


> pls help me guys ı have 1700x cpu which bios is best for firs G. ryzen cpus ?


I have (not for long*) 1700 and it runs well at 3.93-4Ghz with DDR4 at 3400-3500MHz CL14 4x8GB
Best BIOS for older ZEN IMhO is 7003 & 7201

CLDO_VDDP at 855

This week i will upgrade to 3700X


----------



## mito1172

allavatar2 said:


> pls help me guys ı have 1700x cpu which bios is best for firs G. ryzen cpus ?


7003 bios


----------



## Naeem

Sbb Kbb said:


> Well actually there is some people left including me but at the start was fun. First 1500 pages where full of information and facts (real repeatable test and facts) and info found only on this page.
> 
> 
> There where people with real knowledge like The Stilt,Elmor,Raja,Gupsterg and even people that where ready to destroy his equipment just to prove some facts.
> 
> 
> Many others that left slowly after i presume the new generation (no offense) came and started to Spam whit questions that where answered the page before or worst (one sentence above).
> 
> 
> Not to mention the treatment that The Stilt got for helping so hi left and now its like a chat room where everybody just asks question but doesn't read if its not answered directly to him and after his question.
> 
> 
> I don't expect someone to read all the 4000+pages but the forum has a search function.
> 
> 
> And BTW i don't have the cold boot problem,nor the fan problem,nor the memory or overheating problem. And im not lucky. Iv had all those problems but i READ. And no i don't have time i work 6 days in a week. Just read people and be patient.:thumb:


that's the problem with forum format pages , important info gets buried inside


----------



## The Sandman

allavatar2 said:


> pls help me guys ı have 1700x cpu which bios is best for firs G. ryzen cpus ?


As you can see by the responses above it varies depending on your exact hardware and /or type of OC you use. 

For me 6401 was trouble free and fully functional on my 2700x and have been working on gupsterg's 7403+ 002 mod Bios and everything so far has been fine.
I use PE3 plus a 101.8 Bclk = 4275/4428MHz very stable @ 1.35 to 1.36v Vcore under load. Here's a 2 hr run of P95 with 90% memory usage on the mod Bios.


----------



## The Stilt

Here are modified bioses for Crosshair VI boards, which include the new SMU 46.49.0 release that improves boost behavior / margin on 3000-series CPUs.

Do note that these are totally untested, rebuilt bioses. Despite I fully expect them to work, there is no guarantee what so ever that they actually do.

Also since the bioses have been rebuilt, their original signatures allowing them to be flashed using official software (e.g. EzFlash) tools are invalid. Because of that, *they can be only flashed in using the Flashback feature*.

In case they do not work or introduce some kind of an issue, you can revert to original bios by using Flashback function.

Also note that these bioses ARE NOT based AGESA 1.0.0.3ABBA code revision, as the whole code base has not been upgraded (only the SMU firmwares).
Therefore the behavior might not be identical to true 1.0.0.3ABBA bios builds.

Naming: Official bios build, M = Modification, FI = 4649 (ASCII)

CROSSHAIR VI Extreme - 0003M-FI

CROSSHAIR VI HERO - 0002M-FI

CROSSHAIR VI HERO Wi-Fi - 0002M-FI

Please let me know if they work or not, so that I can take them down if they're not working.


----------



## Kildar

The Stilt said:


> Here are modified bioses for Crosshair VI boards, which include the new SMU 46.49.0 release that improves boost behavior / margin on 3000-series CPUs.
> 
> Do note that these are totally untested, rebuilt bioses. Despite I fully expect them to work, there is no guarantee what so ever that they actually do.
> 
> Also since the bioses have been rebuilt, their original signatures allowing them to be flashed using official software (e.g. EzFlash) tools are invalid. Because of that, *they can be only flashed in using the Flashback feature*.
> 
> In case they do not work or introduce some kind of an issue, you can revert to original bios by using Flashback function.
> 
> Also note that these bioses ARE NOT based AGESA 1.0.0.3ABBA code revision, as the whole code base has not been upgraded (only the SMU firmwares).
> Therefore the behavior might not be identical to true 1.0.0.3ABBA bios builds.
> 
> Naming: Official bios build, M = Modification, FI = 4649 (ASCII)
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI Extreme - 0003M-FI
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO - 0002M-FI
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO Wi-Fi - 0002M-FI
> 
> Please let me know if they work or not, so that I can take them down if they're not working.


I don't have a 3000 yet but thanks for all the work!!!!


----------



## Dbsjej56464

The Stilt said:


> Here are modified bioses for Crosshair VI boards, which include the new SMU 46.49.0 release that improves boost behavior / margin on 3000-series CPUs.
> 
> Do note that these are totally untested, rebuilt bioses. Despite I fully expect them to work, there is no guarantee what so ever that they actually do.
> 
> Also since the bioses have been rebuilt, their original signatures allowing them to be flashed using official software (e.g. EzFlash) tools are invalid. Because of that, *they can be only flashed in using the Flashback feature*.
> 
> In case they do not work or introduce some kind of an issue, you can revert to original bios by using Flashback function.
> 
> Also note that these bioses ARE NOT based AGESA 1.0.0.3ABBA code revision, as the whole code base has not been upgraded (only the SMU firmwares).
> Therefore the behavior might not be identical to true 1.0.0.3ABBA bios builds.
> 
> Naming: Official bios build, M = Modification, FI = 4649 (ASCII)
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI Extreme - 0003M-FI
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO - 0002M-FI
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO Wi-Fi - 0002M-FI
> 
> Please let me know if they work or not, so that I can take them down if they're not working.


Thank you! You are awesome! Thanks for taking the time to help us!


----------



## deehoC

The Stilt said:


> Here are modified bioses for Crosshair VI boards, which include the new SMU 46.49.0 release that improves boost behavior / margin on 3000-series CPUs.
> 
> Do note that these are totally untested, rebuilt bioses. Despite I fully expect them to work, there is no guarantee what so ever that they actually do.
> 
> Also since the bioses have been rebuilt, their original signatures allowing them to be flashed using official software (e.g. EzFlash) tools are invalid. Because of that, *they can be only flashed in using the Flashback feature*.
> 
> In case they do not work or introduce some kind of an issue, you can revert to original bios by using Flashback function.
> 
> Also note that these bioses ARE NOT based AGESA 1.0.0.3ABBA code revision, as the whole code base has not been upgraded (only the SMU firmwares).
> Therefore the behavior might not be identical to true 1.0.0.3ABBA bios builds.
> 
> Naming: Official bios build, M = Modification, FI = 4649 (ASCII)
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI Extreme - 0003M-FI
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO - 0002M-FI
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO Wi-Fi - 0002M-FI
> 
> Please let me know if they work or not, so that I can take them down if they're not working.


Thanks for going out of your way to mod these for us! I'm curious to see how it affects things.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Just a quick update. Not got much time to test as I have to go to bed soon.

But now it boosts properly to 4.2ghz and the cores seem so much more reactive. Just testing WoW gained me 20fps in dalaran!

I briefly tested AutoOC and it was boosting to 4225Ghz which on previous SMU 4.2Ghz was impossible. I'm so happy! Finally got my CPU working properly! I knew those people claiming silicon lottery were wrong 

I look forward now to the ABBA bios to put the icing on the cake. I will do proper testing tomorrow. But thought it might help those curious. Night all and have fun  Thanks again @The Stilt


----------



## bloot

The Stilt said:


> Here are modified bioses for Crosshair VI boards, which include the new SMU 46.49.0 release that improves boost behavior / margin on 3000-series CPUs.
> 
> Do note that these are totally untested, rebuilt bioses. Despite I fully expect them to work, there is no guarantee what so ever that they actually do.
> 
> Also since the bioses have been rebuilt, their original signatures allowing them to be flashed using official software (e.g. EzFlash) tools are invalid. Because of that, *they can be only flashed in using the Flashback feature*.
> 
> In case they do not work or introduce some kind of an issue, you can revert to original bios by using Flashback function.
> 
> Also note that these bioses ARE NOT based AGESA 1.0.0.3ABBA code revision, as the whole code base has not been upgraded (only the SMU firmwares).
> Therefore the behavior might not be identical to true 1.0.0.3ABBA bios builds.
> 
> Naming: Official bios build, M = Modification, FI = 4649 (ASCII)
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI Extreme - 0003M-FI
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO - 0002M-FI
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO Wi-Fi - 0002M-FI
> 
> Please let me know if they work or not, so that I can take them down if they're not working.


Thanks a lot! Will let you know if it works on my C6H 

Edit

Bios working just fine improved boost clocks as promised, single core scores a bit better, it boosted to 4.50 to 5.0GHz on Cinebench (it was 4.25-4.75 before)










LLC3, -0.15625V, PBO auto, Scalar x5, AutoOC +200MHz (seems to do nothing maybe with official bioses will)


----------



## Triniboi82

The Stilt said:


> Here are modified bioses for Crosshair VI boards, which include the new SMU 46.49.0 release that improves boost behavior / margin on 3000-series CPUs.
> 
> Do note that these are totally untested, rebuilt bioses. Despite I fully expect them to work, there is no guarantee what so ever that they actually do.
> 
> Also since the bioses have been rebuilt, their original signatures allowing them to be flashed using official software (e.g. EzFlash) tools are invalid. Because of that, *they can be only flashed in using the Flashback feature*.
> 
> In case they do not work or introduce some kind of an issue, you can revert to original bios by using Flashback function.
> 
> Also note that these bioses ARE NOT based AGESA 1.0.0.3ABBA code revision, as the whole code base has not been upgraded (only the SMU firmwares).
> Therefore the behavior might not be identical to true 1.0.0.3ABBA bios builds.
> 
> Naming: Official bios build, M = Modification, FI = 4649 (ASCII)
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI Extreme - 0003M-FI
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO - 0002M-FI
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO Wi-Fi - 0002M-FI
> 
> Please let me know if they work or not, so that I can take them down if they're not working.


Thanks alot for this, just about to pull the trigger on the 3000 series but been monitoring this thread for a bit before I did. 

Knowing we have your support on this I feel more confident in purchasing it now.


----------



## Braver69

VI Hero is working good for me, memory clocks are stable and boosting is up for single core, all core boost is the same for me. Hit 516 single and 7287 multi core in R20.


----------



## 1usmus

The Stilt said:


> Here are modified bioses for Crosshair VI boards, which include the new SMU 46.49.0 release that improves boost behavior / margin on 3000-series CPUs.
> 
> Do note that these are totally untested, rebuilt bioses. Despite I fully expect them to work, there is no guarantee what so ever that they actually do.
> 
> Also since the bioses have been rebuilt, their original signatures allowing them to be flashed using official software (e.g. EzFlash) tools are invalid. Because of that, *they can be only flashed in using the Flashback feature*.
> 
> In case they do not work or introduce some kind of an issue, you can revert to original bios by using Flashback function.
> 
> Also note that these bioses ARE NOT based AGESA 1.0.0.3ABBA code revision, as the whole code base has not been upgraded (only the SMU firmwares).
> Therefore the behavior might not be identical to true 1.0.0.3ABBA bios builds.
> 
> Naming: Official bios build, M = Modification, FI = 4649 (ASCII)
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI Extreme - 0003M-FI
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO - 0002M-FI
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO Wi-Fi - 0002M-FI
> 
> Please let me know if they work or not, so that I can take them down if they're not working.



A miracle is not for everyone. 46.49 is cores *juggling* to get better boost (46.34 is stable boost for certain cores), performance improvement in mine was not noticed.


----------



## LicSqualo

1usmus said:


> A miracle is not for everyone. 46.49 is cores *juggling* to get better boost (46.34 is stable boost for certain cores), performance improvement in mine was not noticed.


Dear 1usmus, I barely understand this way of writing. The word "miracle" has not been used and I do not understand why there is a need to use it, here in your answer. 
I find your intervention completely out of place, except for the part where you tested and found no useful in your configuration with the bios provided by TheStilt.
Please, next time you answer TheStilt to use a more measured tone and words towards a person who is helping the whole community.
If you then have problems with him, personally, I ask you officially not to use this thread in this regard, but at most, to write a private message to him.
We've had too many rude people here, and we don't want any more. 
I also consider that English is not your language, just as it is not for me, but this does not entitle me to use irony or sarcasm towards you.


----------



## xAD3r1ty

LicSqualo said:


> Dear 1usmus, I barely understand this way of writing. The word "miracle" has not been used and I do not understand why there is a need to use it, here in your answer.
> I find your intervention completely out of place, except for the part where you tested and found no useful in your configuration with the bios provided by TheStilt.
> Please, next time you answer TheStilt to use a more measured tone and words towards a person who is helping the whole community.
> If you then have problems with him, personally, I ask you officially not to use this thread in this regard, but at most, to write a private message to him.
> We've had too many rude people here, and we don't want any more.
> I also consider that English is not your language, just as it is not for me, but this does not entitle me to use irony or sarcasm towards you.


Wait what? what is 1usmus saying that you found offensive? he only said the new smu wasn't a miracle for everyone and that his clocks are the same, i don't think that is in any way an offense to stilt or his modified bios

Btw for me the modified bios lets my 3800x boost to 4550mhz, but i think im still keeping my all core 4.4ghz manual oc since i get better temps with it


----------



## astur_torque

Sideways2k said:


> Just a quick update. Not got much time to test as I have to go to bed soon.
> 
> But now it boosts properly to 4.2ghz and the cores seem so much more reactive. Just testing WoW gained me 20fps in dalaran!
> 
> I briefly tested AutoOC and it was boosting to 4225Ghz which on previous SMU 4.2Ghz was impossible. I'm so happy! Finally got my CPU working properly! I knew those people claiming silicon lottery were wrong
> 
> I look forward now to the ABBA bios to put the icing on the cake. I will do proper testing tomorrow. But thought it might help those curious. Night all and have fun  Thanks again @*The Stilt*



What energy profile.. windows balanzed or ryzen balanced?


----------



## 1usmus

xAD3r1ty said:


> Wait what? what is 1usmus saying that you found offensive? he only said the new smu wasn't a miracle for everyone and that his clocks are the same, i don't think that is in any way an offense to stilt or his modified bios
> 
> Btw for me the modified bios lets my 3800x boost to 4550mhz, but i think im still keeping my all core 4.4ghz manual oc since i get better temps with it


yes, I’m talking about this, you understood me correctly 

@LicSqualo pay attention to the answer from *xAD3r1ty*. *Juggling* is the same as *mixing*, this is what was obtained during the tests. SMU identical for all motherboards, and this is the result of comparison. I share the result with Stilt. I do not understand what you suspicious found in my words. Or am I not allowed to share the results?


----------



## LicSqualo

xAD3r1ty said:


> Wait what? what is 1usmus saying that you found offensive? he only said the new smu wasn't a miracle for everyone and that his clocks are the same, i don't think that is in any way an offense to stilt or his modified bios
> 
> Btw for me the modified bios lets my 3800x boost to 4550mhz, but i think im still keeping my all core 4.4ghz manual oc since i get better temps with it





1usmus said:


> yes, I’m talking about this, you understood me correctly
> 
> @LicSqualo pay attention to the answer from *xAD3r1ty*. *Juggling* is the same as *mixing*, this is what was obtained during the tests. SMU identical for all motherboards, and this is the result of comparison. Stilt asked about the result, I provided it. I do not understand what you suspicious found in my words.


"MIRACLE" is the key-word. Is simple to understand, or I've to explain in detail for you (both)?

I ask you to read the meaning of MIRACLE in your own languages and to explain to me why it was used in reference to TheStilt's post.
Incidentally, I have not found any reference for which this word should be used and among other things also in a negative sense added to the words "not for everyone".


----------



## RossiOCUK

Do we know if Assus are going to be providing bugfixes along with the new AGESA? I care more about not being able to reboot properly and double POSTing.

Also, I'm very interested in seeing the change in performance with the new AGESA given that going from the old boost algo to new whilst decreased the max boost, actually gained performance.


----------



## 1usmus

LicSqualo said:


> "MIRACLE" is the key-word. Is simple to understand, or I've to explain in detail for you (both)?
> 
> I ask you to read the meaning of MIRACLE in your own languages and to explain to me why it was used in reference to TheStilt's post.
> Incidentally, I have not found any reference for which this word should be used and among other things also in a negative sense added to the words "not for everyone".





Spoiler



A miracle is a long-awaited event that should change something. This event did not happen. *No need for slander, no one has canceled the forum rules. *


"A miracle *is not for everyone*. 46.49 is cores juggling to get better boost (46.34 is stable boost for certain cores), *performance improvement in mine was not noticed*."


----------



## LicSqualo

1usmus said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> A miracle is a long-awaited event that should change something. This event did not happen. *No need for slander, no one has canceled the forum rules. *


From Wiki (to be sure you can understand): "A miracle is an event not explicable by natural or scientific laws.[2] Such an event may be attributed to a supernatural being (especially a deity), magic, a miracle worker, a saint, or a religious leader."
Here the page: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miracle

And, to be more precise, when I was "slander"?

Words have their meaning, there is no need to change the meaning for one's own use or gain.


----------



## Susliks

Gentlemen there are no miracles but current or another level of knowledge.
Both of your point are accepted by all readers and lessons taken let’s keep it private or publicly professional.


----------



## malitze

LicSqualo said:


> From Wiki (to be sure you can understand): "A miracle is an event not explicable by natural or scientific laws.[2] Such an event may be attributed to a supernatural being (especially a deity), magic, a miracle worker, a saint, or a religious leader."
> Here the page: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miracle
> 
> And, to be more precise, when I was "slander"?
> 
> Words have their meaning, there is no need to change the meaning for one's own use or gain.


Still trying to figure out how all of this relates to the topic of this thread.


----------



## Kildar

malitze said:


> Still trying to figure out how all of this relates to the topic of this thread.


Exactly.


----------



## pipould

malitze said:


> Still trying to figure out how all of this relates to the topic of this thread.


Haha just a Italy/Ukraine culture fight between 2 non-native english speakers...


----------



## The Stilt

Triniboi82 said:


> Thanks alot for this, just about to pull the trigger on the 3000 series but been monitoring this thread for a bit before I did.
> 
> Knowing we have your support on this I feel more confident in purchasing it now.


Thanks, but the reality is that I cannot provide much if any real support for the board.
I can make tiny things like this, but I cannot make changes to the code from ASUS side in form of fixing the bugs or so.


----------



## malitze

The Stilt said:


> Here are modified bioses for Crosshair VI boards, which include the new SMU 46.49.0 release that improves boost behavior / margin on 3000-series CPUs.
> 
> Do note that these are totally untested, rebuilt bioses. Despite I fully expect them to work, there is no guarantee what so ever that they actually do.
> 
> Also since the bioses have been rebuilt, their original signatures allowing them to be flashed using official software (e.g. EzFlash) tools are invalid. Because of that, *they can be only flashed in using the Flashback feature*.
> 
> In case they do not work or introduce some kind of an issue, you can revert to original bios by using Flashback function.
> 
> Also note that these bioses ARE NOT based AGESA 1.0.0.3ABBA code revision, as the whole code base has not been upgraded (only the SMU firmwares).
> Therefore the behavior might not be identical to true 1.0.0.3ABBA bios builds.
> 
> Naming: Official bios build, M = Modification, FI = 4649 (ASCII)
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI Extreme - 0003M-FI
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO - 0002M-FI
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO Wi-Fi - 0002M-FI
> 
> Please let me know if they work or not, so that I can take them down if they're not working.


Working perfectly here on my 3600X. Holds advertised boost during Cinebench single core now. Thanks again for the great work.


----------



## baro55

The Stilt said:


> Here are modified bioses for Crosshair VI boards, which include the new SMU 46.49.0 release that improves boost behavior / margin on 3000-series CPUs.
> 
> Do note that these are totally untested, rebuilt bioses. Despite I fully expect them to work, there is no guarantee what so ever that they actually do.
> 
> Also since the bioses have been rebuilt, their original signatures allowing them to be flashed using official software (e.g. EzFlash) tools are invalid. Because of that, *they can be only flashed in using the Flashback feature*.
> 
> In case they do not work or introduce some kind of an issue, you can revert to original bios by using Flashback function.
> 
> Also note that these bioses ARE NOT based AGESA 1.0.0.3ABBA code revision, as the whole code base has not been upgraded (only the SMU firmwares).
> Therefore the behavior might not be identical to true 1.0.0.3ABBA bios builds.
> 
> Naming: Official bios build, M = Modification, FI = 4649 (ASCII)
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI Extreme - 0003M-FI
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO - 0002M-FI
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO Wi-Fi - 0002M-FI
> 
> Please let me know if they work or not, so that I can take them down if they're not working.





Now i have installed that c6h non wifi version. I was using official 7403 version. I overclocked my 3700x as 4.2ghz 1.23v . Unfortunatelly i get the lower scores from cbr20 test. I am focused on other tests.


----------



## Propetya

The Stilt said:


> Here are modified bioses for Crosshair VI boards, which include the new SMU 46.49.0 release that improves boost behavior / margin on 3000-series CPUs.
> 
> Do note that these are totally untested, rebuilt bioses. Despite I fully expect them to work, there is no guarantee what so ever that they actually do.
> 
> Also since the bioses have been rebuilt, their original signatures allowing them to be flashed using official software (e.g. EzFlash) tools are invalid. Because of that, *they can be only flashed in using the Flashback feature*.
> 
> In case they do not work or introduce some kind of an issue, you can revert to original bios by using Flashback function.
> 
> Also note that these bioses ARE NOT based AGESA 1.0.0.3ABBA code revision, as the whole code base has not been upgraded (only the SMU firmwares).
> Therefore the behavior might not be identical to true 1.0.0.3ABBA bios builds.
> 
> Naming: Official bios build, M = Modification, FI = 4649 (ASCII)
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI Extreme - 0003M-FI
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO - 0002M-FI
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO Wi-Fi - 0002M-FI
> 
> Please let me know if they work or not, so that I can take them down if they're not working.


Working perfectly!
Thanks for your work! (again  )


----------



## Yviena

The new SMU didn't really improve my performance, i still average 4225-4250mhz when actually playing games, having real world apps open instead of a synthetic pure single core load that will never happen in real world usage... i think it's just the first batch silicon quality that is crap, or reserved for threadripper/3950x, maybe in a year we will see 4.4ghz all core just like ryzen 1700x newer batches had a 100-150mhz better overclock.


----------



## CeltPC

1usmus said:


> "A miracle *is not for everyonSMU identical for all motherboards, and this is the result of comparison. I share the result with Stilt. I do not understand what you suspicious found in my words. Or am I not allowed to share the results?*


*

Please do not waste any time or trouble on this. You did NOTHING wrong, don't let it distract you from the good work and insights you provide to us!*


----------



## Jubileu

Sideways2k said:


> Gupsterg has created a modified 7403 bios for us that uses the SMU of 7201. Which allows better boosting on the latest AGESA. I've been using it and been getting better clocks etc.
> 
> You need to use bios flashback and rename the file to C6H.cap / C6HWiFi.cap / C6E.cap etc on a FAT32 MBR USB drive
> 
> All credits to Gupsterg, I am just sharing the love. Links below. All C6H models are in the .zip
> 
> Thanks gupsterg!
> 
> 
> Quoting @*gupsterg*
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> NP, just a small fish in a big pond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Same drill as C7H UEFIs to flash. As I hadn't downed the 0002 versions for C6H, C6HWIFI & C6E, before links went down from high traffic, I could only do "official" 7403 for C6H, C6H WIFI & C6E.
> 
> Download link.


Thank you very much for the link. I'm finally able to hit 4.450MHz on my 3700X with Crosshair VI Extreme!


----------



## bloot

Yviena said:


> The new SMU didn't really improve my performance, i still average 4225-4250mhz when actually playing games, having real world apps open instead of a synthetic pure single core load that will never happen in real world usage... i think it's just the first batch silicon quality that is crap, or reserved for threadripper/3950x, maybe in a year we will see 4.4ghz all core just like ryzen 1700x newer batches had a 100-150mhz better overclock.


I'm getting better clocks playing Control

Before





After


----------



## mercyground

https://www.hexus.net/tech/news/cpu/134663-amd-set-release-boost-fixing-agesa-1003abba-update-soon/

"Cutting to the chase, AMD is saying that the AGESA 1003ABBA, to be rolled into BIOSes by the start of October, promises the user will be able to achieve the maximum supported frequency by running single-threaded applications. Further, AMD expects that most 3rd Gen Ryzen CPUs will modulate their frequencies better, offering between 25-50MHz on top of what you see now. The full release notes also speak to a publicly-downloadable SDK on September 30 that enables "anyone to build a public monitoring utility that can reliably report a range of key processor metrics in a consistent manner."


----------



## mvmiller12

Tested Crosshair VI Extreme 0003 BIOS that you posted and it seems to be working fine. My boosts are the best they have ever been on my 3900x (and when you see my test results, this is kinda sad  - the rest of my rig is as below)

System is using the latest Ryzen Master that was released today (9/10/2019) and AMD Ryzen Balanced power plan with CPU Low set to 5%. After flashing using Flashback (of course) and Clearing CMOS for good measure I set up the BIOS with the baseline settings of how I use it:

Setup Animation Enabled
Windows UEFI Boot
CPM Disabled
Firmware TPM Enabled
Onboard HD Audio Disabled
ROG Splash Screen Disabled
DOCP Standard (I am using 3600 18-22-22 Micron E-Die 2x8G sticks)

and tested with Cinebench R20. My Peak boost on the single core CPU Boost Clock was 4404 (the best I ever got before this BIOS was 4380)

I rechecked again the various combinations of settings here that had been recommended since the Ryzen 3000 series release, and these are my results from those (Note that FCLK Reads 1800 in all tests):

Add Performance Enhancer Level 3 - 4416
Add Core Performance Boost - 4419
Add Global CStates & DF CStates Enabled and manual FCLK to 1800- 4396
Reverted last settings and retested - 4418
Add Undervolt CPU by 0.05v - 4385
Revert Undervolt & Add LLC 1 - 4413
Add Undervolt CPU by 0.05v - 4389
Revert Undervolt and revert LLC 1 and set CPPC and CPPC Preferred Cores to Enable - 4420

My best ever Cinebench R20 Multi Core Score was 4188 and was attained on this BIOS with all cores tapping out at 4150 and voltage at 1.44v Average.

*Some Observations:* The new Average Voltage reading in Ryzen Master is super helpful and calms some of my voltage worries. According to Ryzen Master, on CCX0, my Star Core has swapped places with my 2nd best core. Core1 (base 0, so the middle one) used to be the Star Core and now it is 2nd best with Core2 showing as the Star Core. I don't know if this was a change from the new SMU, a change from the new Ryzen Master, or a change that happened as a result of using BIOS flashback and clearing CMOS.


----------



## noko59

The Stilt said:


> Here are modified bioses for Crosshair VI boards, which include the new SMU 46.49.0 release that improves boost behavior / margin on 3000-series CPUs.
> 
> Do note that these are totally untested, rebuilt bioses. Despite I fully expect them to work, there is no guarantee what so ever that they actually do.
> 
> Also since the bioses have been rebuilt, their original signatures allowing them to be flashed using official software (e.g. EzFlash) tools are invalid. Because of that, *they can be only flashed in using the Flashback feature*.
> 
> In case they do not work or introduce some kind of an issue, you can revert to original bios by using Flashback function.
> 
> Also note that these bioses ARE NOT based AGESA 1.0.0.3ABBA code revision, as the whole code base has not been upgraded (only the SMU firmwares).
> Therefore the behavior might not be identical to true 1.0.0.3ABBA bios builds.
> 
> Naming: Official bios build, M = Modification, FI = 4649 (ASCII)
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI Extreme - 0003M-FI
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO - 0002M-FI
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO Wi-Fi - 0002M-FI
> 
> Please let me know if they work or not, so that I can take them down if they're not working.


C6H, working like a champ! Thanks to The Stilt!
Received the highest CB20 single thread and multi-thread scores. Also PBO is actually doing something for the first time - getting +100mhz more now on CB20 multi-threading benchmark - all cores run a little over 4.2ghz - before that would be a little bit over 4.1ghz.

It will be interesting if ASUS can build further on their Official Release.


----------



## pipould

noko59 said:


> C6H, working like a champ! Thanks to The Stilt!
> Received the highest CB20 single thread and multi-thread scores. Also PBO is actually doing something for the first time - getting +100mhz more now on CB20 multi-threading benchmark - all cores run a little over 4.2ghz - before that would be a little bit over 4.1ghz.
> 
> It will be interesting if ASUS can build further on their Official Release.


Can you share your bios settings ?


----------



## noko59

pipould said:


> Can you share your bios settings ?


Sure, nothing really fancy but some changes to default


----------



## pipould

noko59 said:


> Sure, nothing really fancy but some changes to default


Thanks ! I'll try it out with my 3900x


----------



## noko59

Played some Resident Evil 2 while watching boost behavior of the CPU. Appears to be much better overall with the fastest cores, multiple threads boosting to 4.5ghz. Since not a single threaded game in DX 12 I was surprised it was boosting as high as it was. Video below is with system in sig, 5700 XT AE OC. In anycase with new SMU from AMD it has improved noticeably.


----------



## RossiOCUK

noko59 said:


> Played some Resident Evil 2 while watching boost behavior of the CPU. Appears to be much better overall with the fastest cores, multiple threads boosting to 4.5ghz. Since not a single threaded game in DX 12 I was surprised it was boosting as high as it was. Video below is with system in sig, 5700 XT AE OC. In anycase with new SMU from AMD it has improved noticeably.
> 
> https://youtu.be/Tasu9d7QII4


Have you benchmarked to ensure that performance has actually improved?


----------



## noko59

RossiOCUK said:


> Have you benchmarked to ensure that performance has actually improved?


Yes, CB20 single went from 505 to 529, multi-core 7400 to 7509. Noticing multi-core is very sensitive to temperature as in going above 70c it will go from above 4.2ghz to something less. I also tried the older SMU bios mode which had good single core boost but no difference in multi-core boost, single core CB20 was 523. Looks like the newer SMU improves multi-core boost speeds is what I see. I didn't do very detail test and recordings. As for gaming, 7403 and previous bios would never in game boost up to 4.5ghz+, more like 4.4ghz or less. In other words I do see improvement so far.


----------



## Miiksu

noko59 said:


> Played some Resident Evil 2 while watching boost behavior of the CPU. Appears to be much better overall with the fastest cores, multiple threads boosting to 4.5ghz. Since not a single threaded game in DX 12 I was surprised it was boosting as high as it was. Video below is with system in sig, 5700 XT AE OC. In anycase with new SMU from AMD it has improved noticeably.
> 
> https://youtu.be/Tasu9d7QII4


Three cores of your cpu hitting 4,5G at same time! Not bad.


----------



## noko59

Miiksu said:


> Three cores of your cpu hitting 4,5G at same time! Not bad.


Remember those readings are only snapshots of actual. Actual can be changing thousands of times/sec. I forget how fast the cores can switch on/off and change speeds. So it may appear 3 cores are at 4.5ghz, it is probably more like 2 cores but not sure.


----------



## noko59

This is CB 20 rendering showing boost behavior with all cores. Initially it is over 4.3ghz but as temperature goes up it goes down. To get boost to drive all cores to over 4.3ghz requires some rather cool conditions is what I am finding.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

3700X
BIOS 7403
3925MHz 1.25v 3800MHz CL16 1T 1900FLCK
All good but P-states don't work, and it not down -Volt or Clock-
All cores at 4GHz all t'time

Boost don't work also.

ZenStates-0.7.1 also don't do nothing..

UPD.
it's Ok, i've installed Ryzen Master and set some profiles 
12tW ! Average wen surfing WEB
Installed new HWinfo64
Need to test some games, it can 4.2GHz at 1.264v !


----------



## Synoxia

Ne01 OnnA said:


> 3700X
> BIOS 7403
> 3925MHz 1.25v 3800MHz CL16 1T 1900FLCK
> All good but P-states don't work, and it not down -Volt or Clock-
> All cores at 4GHz all t'time
> 
> Boost don't work also.
> 
> ZenStates-0.7.1 also don't do nothing..


Hello there mr.onna!
Try enabling core performance boost in main page, set voltage to offset -0.0625 (for test purposes) then onboard devices->amd cbs-> cpu common option, enable C-states here.
Tell me if it works.


----------



## ragga

*1800x Settings*

can someone provide their settings if they have an 1800x on C6H please?
Would be greatly appreciated! I've got 3200 CL 15 Dominator Platinum ram.. currently working at CL14 and higher frequency.
Would be intereting to see what other settings people use that actually know what they're doing!


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Synoxia said:


> Hello there mr.onna!
> Try enabling core performance boost in main page, set voltage to offset -0.0625 (for test purposes) then onboard devices->amd cbs-> cpu common option, enable C-states here.
> Tell me if it works.


After installing Ryzen Master, it just works.
3600MHz up to 4350MHz 58deg. cels.

Without RM is a no go


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Today i've lost my SB-z (after cold boot)
Reistalled drivers and still not present.
It is visible in Device manager, but i have no access to SB Control Panel
no Audio.
Any suggestions?

Is OK now
Changed PCIe slot + reinstall


----------



## LicSqualo

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Today i've lost my SB-z (after cold boot)
> Reistalled drivers and still not present.
> It is visible in Device manager, but i have no access to SB Control Panel
> no Audio.
> Any suggestions?


SB-z??? For audio I've only Sonic (Studio and Radar) found here: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?105341


----------



## Nekronata

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Today i've lost my SB-z (after cold boot)
> Reistalled drivers and still not present.
> It is visible in Device manager, but i have no access to SB Control Panel
> no Audio.
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Is OK now
> Changed PCIe slot + reinstall /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif


Happened to me many times. I figured out, that you can select your Soundcard in the SB Controll Center (rather hidden). Till I found that, I also always had to reinstall.

But cant look it up anymore, since I upgraded my ZrX to an an AE-7 (the better working Controll Center is almost the bigger Highlight lol).


----------



## CarnageHimura

Hi guys! Sorry for the bothering, I know I've read about the issue on the thread before, but honestly, this is a big thread, hope you can help me.

For some reason I never checked before my GPU PCIe speed, yesterday I checked and my GPU is at 8x not 16x, did you solved this before?

I have a NVMe disc and a SoundBlaster Zx on the second "big" PCIe port (PCIEX8_2), may be this is the problem?

Do you suggest change the Soundcard to the PCIEX1_3??

EDIT: Forget it... I'm already read de manual... is very clear about this... I'm forcing this by having another PCIe card on that slot... I should erase the comment, but I deserve the burn...


----------



## Nekronata

CarnageHimura said:


> Hi guys! Sorry for the bothering, I know I've read about the issue on the thread before, but honestly, this is a big thread, hope you can help me.
> 
> For some reason I never checked before my GPU PCIe speed, yesterday I checked and my GPU is at 8x not 16x, did you solved this before?
> 
> I have a NVMe disc and a SoundBlaster Zx on the second "big" PCIe port (PCIEX8_2), may be this is the problem?
> 
> Do you suggest change the Soundcard to the PCIEX1_3??
> 
> EDIT: Forget it... I'm already read de manual... is very clear about this... I'm forcing this by having another PCIe card on that slot... I should erase the comment, but I deserve the burn...


Good thing you did figure it out on your own. Then again, you shouldn't really see a difference in Gaming. I am running my Titan X(p) in 8x for a year now (need 8 Lanes for 2 NVMEs in Raid 0, along with my Boot NVME lol)


----------



## Fanu

CarnageHimura said:


> Hi guys! Sorry for the bothering, I know I've read about the issue on the thread before, but honestly, this is a big thread, hope you can help me.
> 
> For some reason I never checked before my GPU PCIe speed, yesterday I checked and my GPU is at 8x not 16x, did you solved this before?
> 
> I have a NVMe disc and a SoundBlaster Zx on the second "big" PCIe port (PCIEX8_2), may be this is the problem?
> 
> Do you suggest change the Soundcard to the PCIEX1_3??
> 
> EDIT: Forget it... I'm already read de manual... is very clear about this... I'm forcing this by having another PCIe card on that slot... I should erase the comment, but I deserve the burn...


My 1080Ti runs at PCIe x8 cause I have both m.2 slots populated

but your GPU running at x8 instead of x16, has no performance penalty
even if you had 2080Ti you would be OK (losing at most 1-3 fps)


----------



## diaaablo

CarnageHimura said:


> Hi guys! Sorry for the bothering, I know I've read about the issue on the thread before, but honestly, this is a big thread, hope you can help me.
> 
> For some reason I never checked before my GPU PCIe speed, yesterday I checked and my GPU is at 8x not 16x, did you solved this before?
> 
> I have a NVMe disc and a SoundBlaster Zx on the second "big" PCIe port (PCIEX8_2), may be this is the problem?
> 
> Do you suggest change the Soundcard to the PCIEX1_3??
> 
> EDIT: Forget it... I'm already read de manual... is very clear about this... I'm forcing this by having another PCIe card on that slot... I should erase the comment, but I deserve the burn...


You can choose the speed for each PCIE slot individually in bios. Just assign x1 (GEN1) or x4 (GEN2) option to it.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Thank you for your answers guys, and yes, the performance is exactly the same, it was more an OCD thing, jeje, I'm already moved the SBZ, and is marked as x16 now and the benches are totally unnafected.


----------



## Retro_r

*3700/3800x experiences with VI Hero?*

Hey sorry to interrupt but I think I have a problem. I know its not really about overclocking but I'll try to keep it short and sweet, After switching from a 2600x to a 3800x I've been noticing that its been taking a bit longer to post (about 45 seconds from power on to image video of startup:https://youtu.be/k-lLeRSB-IA). Wondering if anyone else here has had this problem too. I'm on the latest bios as of rn (7403). Also to note, that near the end of using my 2600x, it also took a bit long to post (or maybe it was just my mind)


----------



## Takla

Retro_r said:


> Hey sorry to interrupt but I think I have a problem. I know its not really about overclocking but I'll try to keep it short and sweet, After switching from a 2600x to a 3800x I've been noticing that its been taking a bit longer to post (about 45 seconds from power on to image video of startup:https://youtu.be/k-lLeRSB-IA). Wondering if anyone else here has had this problem too. I'm on the latest bios as of rn (7403). Also to note, that near the end of using my 2600x, it also took a bit long to post (or maybe it was just my mind)


Yes. Known problem. But it dosen't look like anyone is actually working on it for a fix. Disabling CSM and not having any sata devices connected can help reduce the time spent waiting for boot somewhat.


----------



## mito1172

Retro_r said:


> Hey sorry to interrupt but I think I have a problem. I know its not really about overclocking but I'll try to keep it short and sweet, After switching from a 2600x to a 3800x I've been noticing that its been taking a bit longer to post (about 45 seconds from power on to image video of startup:https://youtu.be/k-lLeRSB-IA). Wondering if anyone else here has had this problem too. I'm on the latest bios as of rn (7403). Also to note, that near the end of using my 2600x, it also took a bit long to post (or maybe it was just my mind)


7403 came back with a cold boot with bios. 1 cold boot at first boot


----------



## Retro_r

Takla said:


> Yes. Known problem. But it dosen't look like anyone is actually working on it for a fix. Disabling CSM and not having any sata devices connected can help reduce the time spent waiting for boot somewhat.


Ok, thank you very much. I'll try to see if those changes do anything.


----------



## diaaablo

mito1172 said:


> 7403 came back with a cold boot with bios. 1 cold boot at first boot


Had the same problem after switching from 7003 to 7403. Cold boot mean, that memory OC settings are not ideal. In my case I had to tweak some of them (procODT, voltage, soc, timings) once again, so that cold boots disappear.


----------



## mito1172

diaaablo said:


> Had the same problem after switching from 7003 to 7403. Cold boot mean, that memory OC settings are not ideal. In my case I had to tweak some of them (procODT, voltage, soc, timings) once again, so that cold boots disappear.


Thanks for information. :thumb: I'll wait for the new bios


----------



## psyxeon

Yes where is the new ABBA  Im ready.


----------



## mito1172

psyxeon said:


> Yes where is the new ABBA  Im ready.


in October


----------



## Dbsjej56464

mito1172 said:


> in October


They released the ABBA bios for some of the X570 boards. With a bit of luck, we might get a beta or release next week (probably Thursday or Friday). 

There is the modded version which is ABB but with ABBAs SMU. It boosts better for me, but I suspect you need the new AGESA to get the full benefits. I can't wait!


----------



## Amir007

Sideways2k said:


> They released the ABBA bios for some of the X570 boards. With a bit of luck, we might get a beta or release next week (probably Thursday or Friday).
> 
> There is the modded version which is ABB but with ABBAs SMU. It boosts better for me, but I suspect you need the new AGESA to get the full benefits. I can't wait!


You're right. Just releast for my board 2 days ago

Version 1201
2019/09/12 15.07 MBytes
TUF GAMING X570-PLUS (WI-FI) BIOS 1201
Update AGESA 1.0.0.3ABBA to improve system performance

Will update soon and report back


----------



## mito1172

Sideways2k said:


> They released the ABBA bios for some of the X570 boards. With a bit of luck, we might get a beta or release next week (probably Thursday or Friday).
> 
> There is the modded version which is ABB but with ABBAs SMU. It boosts better for me, but I suspect you need the new AGESA to get the full benefits. I can't wait!


yes I know you have SMU. new bios is said to be the end of the month


----------



## Kildar

Looks like I'm not going to get my 3900x until Feb2020.


----------



## Amir007

Yayyyyy ABBA


----------



## mito1172

Kildar said:


> Looks like I'm not going to get my 3900x until Feb2020.


me too


----------



## Dbsjej56464

mito1172 said:


> yes I know you have SMU. new bios is said to be the end of the month


Yeah AMD said that, but it's at the discretion of the motherboard manufacturers. Otherwise Gigabyte and ASUS wouldn't have the X570 BIOSs released already. 

But I'm just going off ASUS history of releasing 3rd gen bios updates after X570. So my money on is on at least a beta next week. ASUS need an official update out to fix the fan issues people have been having too, as 0002 is not a validated BIOS.


----------



## hughjazz44

Sideways2k said:


> Yeah AMD said that, but it's at the discretion of the motherboard manufacturers. Otherwise Gigabyte and ASUS wouldn't have the X570 BIOSs released already.
> 
> But I'm just going off ASUS history of releasing 3rd gen bios updates after X570. So my money on is on at least a beta next week. ASUS need an official update out to fix the fan issues people have been having too, as 0002 is not a validated BIOS.


What is 0002, and what fan issue are you talking about?


----------



## mito1172

Sideways2k said:


> Yeah AMD said that, but it's at the discretion of the motherboard manufacturers. Otherwise Gigabyte and ASUS wouldn't have the X570 BIOSs released already.
> 
> But I'm just going off ASUS history of releasing 3rd gen bios updates after X570. So my money on is on at least a beta next week. ASUS need an official update out to fix the fan issues people have been having too, as 0002 is not a validated BIOS.


I already mentioned the C6H bios


----------



## CeltPC

hughjazz44 said:


> What is 0002, and what fan issue are you talking about?


0002+ is a bios modified by Gupsterg, as he comments on it below. It is the version I am currently using with great stability and performance.



gupsterg said:


> 0002 is supposed to have ASUS WMI fixed, when "we" moved to ComboPi-AM4 it would seem ASUS WMI became broken. So 0002+ is that just with SMU FW 46.34.00.
> 
> 0002 on C7H is newer compile date that latest "official" 2703, I have not looked at C6H 7403 for date, it may also be the case, I will check if I find time today.
> 
> AMD Overclocking has another function as well. Any setting in there will not reset to default when board does fail safe post when "recovery" occurs. AMD CBS settings will reset like they always have.
> 
> For example on UEFI 2601 onwards on C7H "recovery" works, I do a bad OC profile, board attempt train-up, it goes Q-Code: F9, it will try upto 3 times to post, if it can't then it will use fail safe settings. When I enter UEFI any setting under AMD CBS will be reset to default, any setting under AMD Overclocking menu will be there (like ASUS FW menus), when I save & exit it will apply.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

mito1172 said:


> I already mentioned the C6H bios


What? Your reply makes zero sense in the context of the last few replies. At least a beta will be released this week. I saw a beta for the Prime x470/x370 with ABBA posted on Reddit from ASUS support Germany which means a few days for us.



CeltPC said:


> 0002+ is a bios modified by Gupsterg, as he comments on it below. It is the version I am currently using with great stability and performance.


No it is not. 0002 was posted on the Crosshair VI ASUS forums in response to people suffering from fan issues. Gupsterg and The Stilt then used those bios to modify the SMU and other things due to it being the "newest" bios and having the fan fixes in. 

The post you replied to asked what 0002 was, not the modded version. Let's try not to confuse people.


----------



## RossiOCUK

[skeleton waiting meme] Surely ASUS will deliver a BIOS update soon. [/skeleton waiting meme]


----------



## mito1172

Sideways2k said:


> What? Your reply makes zero sense in the context of the last few replies. At least a beta will be released this week. I saw a beta for the Prime x470/x370 with ABBA posted on Reddit from ASUS support Germany which means a few days for us.
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not. 0002 was posted on the Crosshair VI ASUS forums in response to people suffering from fan issues. Gupsterg and The Stilt then used those bios to modify the SMU and other things due to it being the "newest" bios and having the fan fixes in.
> 
> The post you replied to asked what 0002 was, not the modded version. Let's try not to confuse people.


hey relax. just wanted to say that the new bios for C6H does not appear yet  :thumb:


----------



## psyxeon

Im using CROSSHAIR VI HERO - 0002M-FI Until ABBA lands


----------



## mito1172

psyxeon said:


> Im using CROSSHAIR VI HERO - 0002M-FI Until ABBA lands


I'm going to try 0002M. Gives Q8 code errors for the first time with 7403


----------



## psyxeon

mito1172 said:


> I'm going to try 0002M. Gives 8 errors for the first time with 7403


Im very happy with CROSSHAIR VI HERO - 0002M-FI, but you dont need it.


----------



## mito1172

psyxeon said:


> Im very happy with CROSSHAIR VI HERO - 0002M-FI, but you dont need it.


why is that? Doesn't that happen to the 1800x processor?


----------



## Fantomasas

mito1172 said:


> I'm going to try 0002M. Gives 8 errors for the first time with 7403



Please clarify: 8 different errors, or Error qcode 8?


----------



## mito1172

Fantomasas said:


> Please clarify: 8 different errors, or Error qcode 8?


Q8 code error


----------



## Mike8040

Anyone suffering again with ridicules slow boot times and the cold boot bug restarting the damn board twice with C6H 7403? There was not only one bios version that worked flawless. This board is really the last product I bought by Asus... grrrr


----------



## alexp999

Mike8040 said:


> Anyone suffering again with ridicules slow boot times and the cold boot bug restarting the damn board twice with C6H 7403? There was not only one bios version that worked flawless. This board is really the last product I bought by Asus... grrrr


The cold boot bug stopped the board booting at all.

The restarting is actually to stop this happening, by giving the memory 3 times to re-train before failing.

If it's happening then your memory/IMC is on the limit of stability.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Mike8040 said:


> Anyone suffering again with ridicules slow boot times and the cold boot bug restarting the damn board twice with C6H 7403? There was not only one bios version that worked flawless. This board is really the last product I bought by Asus... grrrr


I think it is the platform. 
Not stable. Sometimes default settings won't boot....
After that it's Asus.

Btw:if you let DRAM boot Voltage on auto it will boot, without cold start bug.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## alex656

Mike8040 said:


> Anyone suffering again with ridicules slow boot times and the cold boot bug restarting the damn board twice with C6H 7403? There was not only one bios version that worked flawless. This board is really the last product I bought by Asus... grrrr


I have the cold boot with 7403 but not with 7302 beta; i am waiting for the abba bios.


----------



## oile

BUFUMAN said:


> I think it the platform.
> Not stable. Sometimes default settings won't boot....
> After that it's Asus.
> 
> Btw:if you let DRAM boot Voltage on auto it will boot, without cold start bug.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Cold boot bug has been always avoidable setting dram boot voltage to auto, but NOT anymore since last releases. It happens anyway. With 7304 (not 7403) didn't have this issue as the workaround worked ok. After that version it is not avoidable


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Im using now BOS v.7403
It's OK, no long coold boot, no problems with restarting, stable.
4300MHz All cores 1.308-1.33v | 1900FLCK | 3800CL16 1T 4x8GB

I've set Offset -0.006250 for CPU
1.79v 1.8
1.125 SOC
1.415 DDR4
Boot RAM at 1.415v (thanks to this i have faster restarts)

===


----------



## mito1172

Mike8040 said:


> Anyone suffering again with ridicules slow boot times and the cold boot bug restarting the damn board twice with C6H 7403? There was not only one bios version that worked flawless. This board is really the last product I bought by Asus... grrrr


yes the 7403 bios have bad cold boot and Q8 code error. 7003 bios no problem :thumb:


----------



## Sturmer

I really hope for ABBA beta bios this week. Next week have lanparty up coming.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

mito1172 said:


> yes the 7403 bios have bad cold boot and Q8 code error. 7003 bios no problem :thumb:


For You guys with ZEN gen.1 Best is 7003 or 7201.
Memory hole is a little different.
7003 was good in 3466 + FSB OC to 3474
7201 needs 3400 + FSB to 3454


----------



## The Sandman

It's been a good while since I've had any issues on my 2700x. I've never seen the cold boot bug, and fans have never been an issue as I've never trusted a mobo manf to handle this area to my liking. Fan controller is a must for me.

6401 ran very nice, 6903 very nice. Got board as hell and tried gupstergs 7403 mod (https://www.overclock.net/forum/28106712-post42850.html link hidden in top line) and still no issues here either.
Running very stable with a PE3 + 101.8 Bclk shown here on the mod Bios.


----------



## mito1172

Ne01 OnnA said:


> For You guys with ZEN gen.1 Best is 7003 or 7201.
> Memory hole is a little different.
> 7003 was good in 3466 + FSB OC to 3474
> 7201 needs 3400 + FSB to 3454


yes the 7403 bios soc gives voltage lower and i think the error is from that


----------



## Dbsjej56464

mito1172 said:


> yes the 7403 bios soc gives voltage lower and i think the error is from that


AMD CBS gets most of its settings removed on first and second gen too which sucks on the newer bios after 7003. Not sure why. Have you tried 6401? That was a solid bios, had the lowest inter-core latency compared to later bios.


----------



## mito1172

Sideways2k said:


> AMD CBS gets most of its settings removed on first and second gen too which sucks on the newer bios after 7003. Not sure why. Have you tried 6401? That was a solid bios, had the lowest inter-core latency compared to later bios.


yes I used 6401 was seamless. now I'm using 7003 bios no problem


----------



## pipould

What seems to be the best bios so far ? The ++ one or the asus unofficial uncertified one ?


----------



## Kildar

pipould said:


> What seems to be the best bios so far ? The ++ one or the asus unofficial uncertified one ?


7106 has been the best for my 2700x so far.


----------



## pipould

Kildar said:


> 7106 has been the best for my 2700x so far.


I was asking regarding Ryzen 3000 processors...


----------



## RossiOCUK

pipould said:


> I was asking regarding Ryzen 3000 processors...


None of them solve multi-POST issue that started with AGESA 1.0.0.3 for me, unfortunately. Coming up to a month since ASUS last gave us a BIOS update, so i'm holding out for a miracle that they have a fix coming.


----------



## abso

I got no issues with 7403 and 3700X. System Boots fast und no multiboot. My 2x8GB Ballistix with E-Die run stable at 3800CL16 and CPU at 4.3Ghz all-core. Pretty happy so far with the C6H and 3700X combo.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Well the Crosshair VII ABBA bios are out so ours must be out soon. Perhaps tomorrow with a bit of luck!


----------



## nexxusty

abso said:


> I got no issues with 7403 and 3700X. System Boots fast und no multiboot. My 2x8GB Ballistix with E-Die run stable at 3800CL16 and CPU at 4.3Ghz all-core. Pretty happy so far with the C6H and 3700X combo.


Yeah, damn, who wouldn't be. 3800C16 on a 3700x is great. E-Die too? That's good news....

Anyone know if any of these modded BIOS are based off of the PCI-E 4.0 Enabled BIOS? I would REALLY like to try it. I'm pretty sure it will work for at least 1 device. I really want a PCI-E 4.0 SSD, however I am not getting an X570 board to check.

I have a 9900k sitting here and in games, there is next to no FPS difference with my 3600 at 4.225 all cores. I play at 1440p so... Obviously there wont be much of a difference. I want to know this so I can keep the 3600 and sell the 9900k if I can get PCI-E 4.0. Has anybody tested this yet? I'm really surprised I haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## Ryoz

Shamino just released a test bios for C6H to fix the dram boot issue

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?112279-X370-X470-AGESA-1003AB-Bioses/page88#post784979

Non WIFI version
https://www.dropbox.com/s/38jvi3uuq1esnlt/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0075.rar?dl=0




> C6h wifi bios to fix the random dram oc boot issues:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/qx1w31xdas...-0075.rar?dl=0
> 
> non wifi to folllow


----------



## Jesaul

nexxusty said:


> Yeah, damn, who wouldn't be. 3800C16 on a 3700x is great.


I have 2x16 B-die, 3600, 14-15-15-30-48, tfaw=20. trfc=240. 1.5v, 35 degrees temperature. 66ns latency. It is fun.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Non WiFi version: https://www.dropbox.com/s/38jvi3uuq1...-0075.rar?dl=0

I'm not getting any dram boot issues so still waiting for ABBA...


----------



## RossiOCUK

Just what i've been waiting for! But now i'm not home to test until Sunday.... lol, typical!


----------



## 1usmus

Sideways2k said:


> Non WiFi version: https://www.dropbox.com/s/38jvi3uuq1...-0075.rar?dl=0
> 
> I'm not getting any dram boot issues so still waiting for ABBA...


this is ABBA + SMU 46.49.00


----------



## Dbsjej56464

1usmus said:


> this is ABBA + SMU 46.49.00


That is awesome! Thanks for informing me!


----------



## Veii

Sideways2k said:


> Non WiFi version: https://www.dropbox.com/s/38jvi3uuq1...-0075.rar?dl=0


Could you reupload it for me please or PM ?
Is there any public reason why it got removed ?

Edit: nvm
quotes messed it up~
Should be 0075 right ?


----------



## solon

Veii said:


> Could you reupload it for me please or PM ?
> Is there any public reason why it got removed ?
> 
> Edit: nvm
> quotes messed it up~
> Should be 0075 right ?


https://www.dropbox.com/s/qx1w31xdasl5pgw/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-0075.rar?dl=0


----------



## 1usmus

Veii said:


> Could you reupload it for me please or PM ?
> Is there any public reason why it got removed ?
> 
> Edit: nvm
> quotes messed it up~
> Should be 0075 right ?



0075 (NON WIFI)
https://drive.google.com/open?id=12uWK5hQB6uY8RUCLcFYNNSw491hRIFd-

* SMU 46.49.00
* Agesa 1.0.0.3 abba


----------



## alex656

1usmus said:


> 0075 (NON WIFI)
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=12uWK5hQB6uY8RUCLcFYNNSw491hRIFd-
> 
> * SMU 46.49.00
> * Agesa 1.0.0.3 abba


This version can solve also the fans problem?


----------



## bloot

alex656 said:


> This version can solve also the fans problem?


Yes the fan fix is also included, since 0002 beta bios indeed.


----------



## Jubileu

Can someone share the version with ABBA for the Crosshair VI Extreme?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Jubileu said:


> Can someone share the version with ABBA for the Crosshair VI Extreme?


Shamino only shared the C6H and C6HWiFi sorry


----------



## hughjazz44

Sideways2k said:


> Shamino only shared the C6H and C6HWiFi sorry


Who is Shamino? An Asus employee?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

hughjazz44 said:


> Who is Shamino? An Asus employee?


Yeah he works on the BIOS dev team.

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?112279-X370-X470-AGESA-1003AB-Bioses/page88 

Comment #880


----------



## hughjazz44

Sideways2k said:


> Yeah he works on the BIOS dev team.
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?112279-X370-X470-AGESA-1003AB-Bioses/page88
> 
> Comment #880


Good to know! Just wanted to know if BIOS was from Asus or a modding enthusiast.


----------



## Serchio

So, how is the new beta bios? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimpmuckl

Serchio said:


> So, how is the new beta bios?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty much exactly like AMD claimed: A few more MHz, I got ~150 more points in Cinebench R20 and was and still am quite happy with the 3700X.


----------



## MegamanAT

Pimpmuckl said:


> Pretty much exactly like AMD claimed: A few more MHz, I got ~150 more points in Cinebench R20 and was and still am quite happy with the 3700X.


same here. 515 single core and 7220 multi core. 3900x.


----------



## Zeryth

Pimpmuckl said:


> Pretty much exactly like AMD claimed: A few more MHz, I got ~150 more points in Cinebench R20 and was and still am quite happy with the 3700X.


what score are you getting? I got 5012 as the highest score.


----------



## baro55

I installed that new bios but stability has gone away . I came back to old bios.


----------



## mito1172

baro55 said:


> I installed that new bios but stability has gone away . I came back to old bios.


What is your processor?


----------



## baro55

My processor is 3700x.


----------



## alex656

baro55 said:


> I installed that new bios but stability has gone away . I came back to old bios.


What problems do you have exactly?

Inviato dal mio CPH1917 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Serchio

MegamanAT said:


> same here. 515 single core and 7220 multi core. 3900x.




Yeeh. I gave it a try: 515 sc and 7272 mc. Looks like rock stable and during the Cinebench I had a single core locked between 4450 and 4475.


----------



## baro55

alex656 said:


> What problems do you have exactly?
> 
> Inviato dal mio CPH1917 utilizzando Tapatalk



i was using 0002+ bios. I installed that new bios and i saw many problems with new bios. There was many crashed in the games . I have returned 0002+ bios and now i dont see any problem. also I use 3700x 4.3ghz 1.32v 3200mhz in 0002+


----------



## Zeryth

baro55 said:


> i was using 0002+ bios. I installed that new bios and i saw many problems with new bios. There was many crashed in the games . I have returned 0002+ bios and now i dont see any problem. also I use 3700x 4.3ghz 1.32v 3200mhz in 0002+


you're using a manual overclock? I am also experiencing game crashes, but with a negative offset of 0.106
It could be to do with how the new agesa of smu reacts with voltages and that reducing voltage to lower than what the cpu asks for introduces instability.
people are reporting all kinds of instability on the rog forums and here: random shutdows, bsods, game crashes.


----------



## abso

In case I want to upgrade from 16 to 32GB RAM, should I add 2 more 8GB sticks which makes it 4x8GB overall or rather sell 2x8GB and get 2x16GB on this board? In some threads stuff like T and Daisy Chain is mentioned but not sure what it means. I got 2x8GB Ballistix Sports (E-Dies) running at 3800Mhz CL16 right now, CPU is a 3700X.


----------



## hughjazz44

Zeryth said:


> you're using a manual overclock? I am also experiencing game crashes, but with a negative offset of 0.106
> It could be to do with how the new agesa of smu reacts with voltages and that reducing voltage to lower than what the cpu asks for introduces instability.
> people are reporting all kinds of instability on the rog forums and here: random shutdows, bsods, game crashes.


I had a -0.100v offset and experienced a crash. I put voltage back at stock and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## Miiksu

abso said:


> In case I want to upgrade from 16 to 32GB RAM, should I add 2 more 8GB sticks which makes it 4x8GB overall or rather sell 2x8GB and get 2x16GB on this board? In some threads stuff like T and Daisy Chain is mentioned but not sure what it means. I got 2x8GB Ballistix Sports (E-Dies) running at 3800Mhz CL16 right now, CPU is a 3700X.


T-Topology means that all signal paths to all four dimms is even and same lenght to the CPU. All four stick should OC same if their quality is same.


----------



## Zeryth

hughjazz44 said:


> I had a -0.100v offset and experienced a crash. I put voltage back at stock and haven't had a problem since.


hmm it is weird though, how everyone could undervolt as much as they wanted on previous biosses and everything would be fine, the cpu would just clockstretch to compensate.


----------



## Nekronata

Anyone also noticed that with 0075 Mouse and Keyboard need around 20-30 seconds after Windows login (my test system logs in automatically) to be useable?
I flashed back a older Bios and there it doesn't happen. But it happens again, once I flashed 0075 again. Also might be related: One time my keyboard didn't work at all under windows (drivers where there). Unplugging and plugging in didn't help, also Windows showed new device ready. Reboot didn't help either only using a different USB port. Also Bios 0075

Worst of all: My previous 5 Hour Prime95 stable RAM overclock now produces errors after only 5 Minutes. Flashing back makes it stable again. In fact I tried now 2 Days to get the RAM stable again but 0 luck. Some settings even seem to be unstable at random. Sometimes they work for 2 Hours, next reboot only 5 Minutes. Also booting is now much more of a luck thing. Sometimes 0075 resets the settings without notice, sometimes it boots, sometimes it hangs with Code 15. All random.
0075 doesn't fix RAM OC problems it introduced a lot more......
My CPU: 3900X and 64GB B-DIE RAM

PS: 0075 might have made the CPU unstable instead of the RAM. Have to rule that out first. CPU has no overclock through.


----------



## Ryoz

to me, BIOS 0075 works much better especially on POST and booting compare to previous BIOS.

it also improve the precision boost, now most of my CPU cores can reach the advertised boost clock easily.


----------



## solon

Ryoz said:


> to me, BIOS 0075 works much better especially on POST and booting compare to previous BIOS.
> 
> it also improve the precision boost, now most of my CPU cores can reach the advertised boost clock easily.


same here


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Ryoz said:


> to me, BIOS 0075 works much better especially on POST and booting compare to previous BIOS.
> 
> it also improve the precision boost, now most of my CPU cores can reach the advertised boost clock easily.


Do you use PBO scaler settings? If so what level?


----------



## abso

What voltages does the board apply with the new updates? Out of the box I saw up to 1.5V Vcore with my 3700X. This is why I decided to go all-core OC to 4.3Ghz and 1.3V. Also do you get the 4.4Ghz reliable in modern games or just when running CB single core?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

5168pts Multi in CineBench 20
at 4300MHz 1.33v | 1900FLCK | 3800MHz CL16 1T

Note:
Can render even with 1.284V but score is lower, best is to have 1.308v up to 1.35v (1.33v is Fine)
Im using Offset at -0.006250 
LLT CPU 4 & SOC 3 is used.

Temps up to 70deg.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Nekronata said:


> Anyone also noticed that with 0075 Mouse and Keyboard need around 20-30 seconds after Windows login (my test system logs in automatically) to be useable?
> I flashed back a older Bios and there it doesn't happen. But it happens again, once I flashed 0075 again. Also might be related: One time my keyboard didn't work at all under windows (drivers where there). Unplugging and plugging in didn't help, also Windows showed new device ready. Reboot didn't help either only using a different USB port. Also Bios 0075
> 
> Worst of all: My previous 5 Hour Prime95 stable RAM overclock now produces errors after only 5 Minutes. Flashing back makes it stable again. In fact I tried now 2 Days to get the RAM stable again but 0 luck. Some settings even seem to be unstable at random. Sometimes they work for 2 Hours, next reboot only 5 Minutes. Also booting is now much more of a luck thing. Sometimes 0075 resets the settings without notice, sometimes it boots, sometimes it hangs with Code 15. All random.
> 0075 doesn't fix RAM OC problems it introduced a lot more......
> My CPU: 3900X and 64GB B-DIE RAM
> 
> PS: 0075 might have made the CPU unstable instead of the RAM. Have to rule that out first. CPU has no overclock through.


Do you have a negative offset applied to the vcore? If so, remove it and test.
Is it unstable with optimised default BIOS?


----------



## Ryoz

Sideways2k said:


> Do you use PBO scaler settings? If so what level?


i did not use pbo, CPU is at stock settings.

only memory is OC.


----------



## Zeryth

getting crashes in games and even getting errors in chrome. even with default settings, 0075 is truly messed up.


----------



## SirMacke

Hm, WoL died in 0075?
Cannot get it working anymore.
I usually only has to enable "Power on by PCI/PCI-E".
I did so after I flashed 0075 but WoL is dead.
All windows settings are untouched and checked.
Wake on magic packet on and fast boot off in control panel.


----------



## baro55

Zeryth said:


> getting crashes in games and even getting errors in chrome. even with default settings, 0075 is truly messed up.



I get same issues as you. So I have returned 0.002+ bios and i use 4.3ghz 1.33v for my 3700x. I guess that i wont load the new bios when it will be released.


----------



## Daniel Haynes

So ive tried most bios updates and boost has been poor on all of them apart from the very first one which i was one of the lucky ones to never have any stability issues... but as im not too concerned with getting every little bit of performance out of my 3900x I could never be bothered to roll back.

0075 has been pretty much the same as all the others - high voltage maxing at 1.5v, all core boosts only around 4.15 and max single boost ive seen is 4.475... as my pc is loaded with stuff I never see a single core boost.

In the end I decided to just go for a all core overclock - I set 4.35 @ 1.35V in the bios - My scores are miles higher than default - Cinebench R15 - 3345points R20 - 7577points - and rock stable. so ill leave it at that for now - but the real strange thing is that both Hwmonitor and Ryzen master only report a max voltage of 1.1 ever - during cinebench runs its glued at 1.037V on all cores. - im assuming this is mis-reporting? 

Ram overclock is not as good on 0075 - im forced to 3200... i was easy running 3400 with ryzen calculator timings before on previous bios versions. - Again no need to roll-back as yet, but ill continue to try new versions when they come available. - But im stating to think that for best every day performance just doing an all core overclock is the way forward with this board/cpu


----------



## Nekronata

RossiOCUK said:


> Do you have a negative offset applied to the vcore? If so, remove it and test.
> Is it unstable with optimised default BIOS?


No I do not. Testing RAM OC with anything but stock CPU would be stupid. So all I changed was RAM related stuff. Also noticed that with this Bios anything above 1.4 V RAM becomes unstable.... Something I always only had with ASUS Boards in the past 15 years (that some above voltage causes unstable PC, while all other Motherboard Brands can go way above that with more OC).
Same also with SOC Voltage now, anything above 1.1 is now causing instability.... Temps are fine, with water-cooling and before Bios wasn't unstable with more then 1.1 V there.....

Guess my next Board for TR 3000 will be anything but ASUS, recommendations?


----------



## Alexandr82

BIOS 0075 is not stable - reboots in games, in the browser and when watching a video. On 7403, reboots were not observed with the same settings. And initialization when PC turned on became longer.


----------



## MegamanAT

Alexandr82 said:


> BIOS 0075 is not stable - reboots in games, in the browser and when watching a video. On 7403, reboots were not observed with the same settings. And initialization when PC turned on became longer.


it's as stable as 7403 in my case. not a single issue so far.


----------



## Canth1972

Daniel Haynes said:


> So ive tried most bios updates and boost has been poor on all of them apart from the very first one which i was one of the lucky ones to never have any stability issues... but as im not too concerned with getting every little bit of performance out of my 3900x I could never be bothered to roll back.
> 
> 0075 has been pretty much the same as all the others - high voltage maxing at 1.5v, all core boosts only around 4.15 and max single boost ive seen is 4.475... as my pc is loaded with stuff I never see a single core boost.
> 
> In the end I decided to just go for a all core overclock - I set 4.35 @ 1.35V in the bios - My scores are miles higher than default - Cinebench R15 - 3345points R20 - 7577points - and rock stable. so ill leave it at that for now - but the real strange thing is that both Hwmonitor and Ryzen master only report a max voltage of 1.1 ever - during cinebench runs its glued at 1.037V on all cores. - im assuming this is mis-reporting?
> 
> Ram overclock is not as good on 0075 - im forced to 3200... i was easy running 3400 with ryzen calculator timings before on previous bios versions. - Again no need to roll-back as yet, but ill continue to try new versions when they come available. - But im stating to think that for best every day performance just doing an all core overclock is the way forward with this board/cpu


I have the exact same thing with a Ryzen 3800. I set the voltage to 1.30 and multiplier 44. Boots and runs cinebench 20 just fine. However, Ryzen master only shows 1.09999 as a voltage. In SIV64X (very nice monitoring tool btw) I see the same thing: the core runs at 1.3 while the 8 cpu's all run at 1.1 volt. 
Manually changing the voltage in Ryzen Master does show up in SIV64X, but the power draw and temperature do not change as drastically as one would expect. Setting the peak core voltage to 1.2875 does not change the 'core' voltage but does change the per core VID settings. Very strange. This setting results in a (calculated) powerdraw of around 85 watts and 68 degrees celcius as maximum temperature (using corsair I110 AIO). 
Also very strange: just changing the voltage and the multiplier in the bios results in still functional sleeping cores (according to ryzen master). If I set the processor speed in ryzen master the clocks remain at 4400. Cinebench scores are the same (~5300). This is with bios 7403


----------



## Daniel Haynes

Canth1972 said:


> I have the exact same thing with a Ryzen 3800. I set the voltage to 1.30 and multiplier 44. Boots and runs cinebench 20 just fine. However, Ryzen master only shows 1.09999 as a voltage. In SIV64X (very nice monitoring tool btw) I see the same thing: the core runs at 1.3 while the 8 cpu's all run at 1.1 volt.
> Manually changing the voltage in Ryzen Master does show up in SIV64X, but the power draw and temperature do not change as drastically as one would expect. Setting the peak core voltage to 1.2875 does not change the 'core' voltage but does change the per core VID settings. Very strange. This setting results in a (calculated) powerdraw of around 85 watts and 68 degrees celcius as maximum temperature (using corsair I110 AIO).
> Also very strange: just changing the voltage and the multiplier in the bios results in still functional sleeping cores (according to ryzen master). If I set the processor speed in ryzen master the clocks remain at 4400. Cinebench scores are the same (~5300). This is with bios 7403



Yup, exact same here. Sleeping cores when I’m not using them and strange low reported voltage.. but it’s been solid as a rock stability wise and a good performance boost over stock settings so I’m inclined to just run it until such time as a bios comes along that actually performs. Temps also perfectly fine. But I have a big custom loop so wouldn’t expect anything else.


----------



## lDevilDriverl

I have same problems with stability on 0075( also noticed, that post code '8d' become more frequent and all random shutdowns connected to post '8'. post 8 looks like problem with memory overclocking but tm5 1usmus v3 passed with 15 cycles and 10 linx. Is there any additional info about post 8?


----------



## Serchio

lDevilDriverl said:


> I have same problems with stability on 0075( also noticed, that post code '8d' become more frequent and all random shutdowns connected to post '8'. post 8 looks like problem with memory overclocking but tm5 1usmus v3 passed with 15 cycles and 10 linx. Is there any additional info about post 8?




I’m getting 8d when I try to run my memory at 3800MHz so for me it is always issue with the memory overclocking or infinity fabric.


----------



## lDevilDriverl

Serchio said:


> I’m getting 8d when I try to run my memory at 3800MHz so for me it is always issue with the memory overclocking or infinity fabric.


what about post '8'?


----------



## alex656

Has anyone tried the new bios 7501?

https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f248/crosshair-vi-hero-abba-agesa-bios-beta-1246364.html

Inviato dal mio CPH1917 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Dbsjej56464

alex656 said:


> Has anyone tried the new bios 7501?
> 
> https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f248/crosshair-vi-hero-abba-agesa-bios-beta-1246364.html
> 
> Inviato dal mio CPH1917 utilizzando Tapatalk


Nope, will try it though. The numbering looks official


----------



## alex656

Sideways2k said:


> Nope, will try it though. The numbering looks official


It Is a beta version, maybe will be official.

Inviato dal mio CPH1917 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Dbsjej56464

alex656 said:


> Sideways2k said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, will try it though. The numbering looks official
> 
> 
> 
> It Is a beta version, maybe will be official.
> 
> Inviato dal mio CPH1917 utilizzando Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing!

Flashing as we speak so will report back later


----------



## Dbsjej56464

So far so good on 7501. Seems like the previous beta.

Although I had no issues with the previous bios so my case isn't the best. Temps seem a little lower though. Wouldn't be surprised if this is official.

Build date for 7501 is 23/09/19 so guess it will need to go through validation first?


----------



## bloot

Sideways2k said:


> So far so good on 7501. Seems like the previous beta.
> 
> Although I had no issues with the previous bios so my case isn't the best. Temps seem a little lower though. Wouldn't be surprised if this is official.
> 
> Build date for 7501 is 23/09/19 so guess it will need to go through validation first?


I'¡m getting a little bit worse mem latency, otherwise seems pretty much the same as 0075


----------



## Dbsjej56464

My case fans in Chassis 1 & 2 randomly spin up by 1000 rpm randomly for no reason every now and then. Annoying me as I have them both set to a fixed speed


----------



## Ryoz

the asus staff from hardwareluxx mention 7501 is still not the final BIOS, so it may have some bugs in memory configuration or even broken WMI implementation. 

i will stay with 0075 for now.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Ryoz said:


> the asus staff from hardwareluxx mention 7501 is still not the final BIOS, so it may have some bugs in memory configuration or even broken WMI implementation.
> 
> i will stay with 0075 for now.


Ah good to know. Seems ok and hardly any different. The fan issue I mentioned happens in 0075, 0002 and 7401 too.

Hopefully, we will get a final build soon. But it beats having to use the modded ones.


----------



## alex656

With 075 i am not stable in Memtest86 with my 8x4 Gskill FlareX 3200 and DOCP standard profile. I would like to try with an higher RAM voltage; 1.39 instead of 1.35 is safe?

Inviato dal mio CPH1917 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## The Sandman

alex656 said:


> With 075 i am not stable in Memtest86 with my 8x4 Gskill FlareX 3200 and DOCP standard profile. I would like to try with an higher RAM voltage; 1.39 instead of 1.35 is safe?
> 
> Inviato dal mio CPH1917 utilizzando Tapatalk


You'll be safe up to 1.5v, not that you'll need that much.
Slightly higher is fine with active cooling for benchmarks etc.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Installed NVMe SSD today (4sec and Win is loaded  ), and having some issues with Windows Start.
It can load only when F8 Manual -> Select M.2 then it ill go Fine
If i leave it alone, it will eneter BIOS.
Any suggestions?
I Have set PCIe Gen3 (for comatibility reasons, ZEN2 3700X here)

UPD.
It's fine now.
All i needed is to put another SSD as first boot then 2nd is M.2 and it's working now


----------



## Ryoz

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Installed NVMe SSD today (4sec and Win is loaded  ), and having some issues with Windows Start.
> It can load only when F8 Manual -> Select M.2 then it ill go Fine
> If i leave it alone, it will eneter BIOS.
> Any suggestions?
> I Have set PCIe Gen3 (for comatibility reasons, ZEN2 3700X here)


did you select the SSD as boot drive in BIOS? 

i think it is under the boot option priorities menu.


----------



## psyxeon

nexxusty said:


> Yeah, damn, who wouldn't be. 3800C16 on a 3700x is great. E-Die too? That's good news....
> 
> Anyone know if any of these modded BIOS are based off of the PCI-E 4.0 Enabled BIOS? I would REALLY like to try it. I'm pretty sure it will work for at least 1 device. I really want a PCI-E 4.0 SSD, however I am not getting an X570 board to check.
> 
> I have a 9900k sitting here and in games, there is next to no FPS difference with my 3600 at 4.225 all cores. I play at 1440p so... Obviously there wont be much of a difference. I want to know this so I can keep the 3600 and sell the 9900k if I can get PCI-E 4.0. Has anybody tested this yet? I'm really surprised I haven't seen anything yet.



Im very happy with 7036 and 3700X e-die 16 x 2Gb 3800 c16 1.38v 

I copy pasted the timings from here

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...FQZp15rwWadbPTVDNgO8vtyDCM/edit#gid=509536383


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Ryoz said:


> did you select the SSD as boot drive in BIOS?
> 
> i think it is under the boot option priorities menu.


It's selected M.2 as First drive

UPD.
It's fine now.
All i needed is to put another SSD as first boot then 2nd is M.2 and it's working now


----------



## dual109

HI, My 3700x arrived today, as baseline to get me started just wondering if some could post there bios settings as txt. I will be running 0075 or 7501 with flareX 3200Mhz RAM.

thanks


----------



## baro55

Again I applied 7501 bios to my mainboard. This time i dont get any error and also my cpu works 4.25ghz in1.28 cpuvoltage.


----------



## StevieP24

picked up a 3900x 10% off retail, i think they made a mistake somewhere but very happy with it so far coming from a 1700x.

Thanks for all the posts and beta testing guys!

Cheers


----------



## tarkin

I need help guys. Does anyone know, where I can find the best timings/settings for my Samsung D-Die (F4-3400C16D-16GVK) Kit?

I can't find ANY information or guide how to tweak a Ram Kit with these kind of chips.

(i used Ryzen Dram Calc, but the settings dont work well)

My CPU: Ryzen 5 3600. I am only able to geht 3066MT/s stable (with optimized Timings). FCLK at 1.900Mhz

Thank you guys!


----------



## MishelLngelo

Ne01 OnnA said:


> It's selected M.2 as First drive
> 
> UPD.
> It's fine now.
> All i needed is to put another SSD as first boot then 2nd is M.2 and it's working now


That sounds like your BOOT sector is on SATA SSD. Can you show your Disk Management ?


----------



## Serchio

StevieP24 said:


> picked up a 3900x 10% off retail, i think they made a mistake somewhere but very happy with it so far coming from a 1700x.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the posts and beta testing guys!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Can you share your bios settings? I can not run IF above 3733 MHz - I am getting 07 error


----------



## Plissken

Is it right that the Clear CMOS button flashes while pressed up? I'm confused if previously it would remain off (no flashing)...


----------



## StevieP24

Serchio said:


> Can you share your bios settings? I can not run IF above 3733 MHz - I am getting 07 error


im using settings for Ram off the DRAM calculator nothing special except they are Samsung B-Die 3600c16


----------



## Serchio

StevieP24 said:


> im using settings for Ram off the DRAM calculator nothing special except they are Samsung B-Die 3600c16



Are you using typhon file for DRAM Calculator?


----------



## mvmiller12

Serchio said:


> Can you share your bios settings? I can not run IF above 3733 MHz - I am getting 07 error


3600 RAM/1800 Infinity Fabric is the official sweet spot top speed on Ryzen 3000 series chips and maintains the optimal 1:1 IF/RAM speed ratio. There is confusion because previous word from AMD was that it would be the 3733 RAM, but they walked that back. Some people are able to push it to 3733 or 3800 by playing with SOC voltages and/or dividers, but most aren't. If you are stable at 3600 RAM, you are probably better off just leaving it there.


----------



## Canth1972

StevieP24 said:


> picked up a 3900x 10% off retail, i think they made a mistake somewhere but very happy with it so far coming from a 1700x.
> 
> Thanks for all the posts and beta testing guys!
> 
> Cheers


Nice results. It seems that bios 7501 still has the strange voltage behaviour: 
Your VID is 1.1 across all cores while your CPU-voltage seems to be between 1.35 and 1.375 volt. You set the voltage in the bios to 1.375?


----------



## Serchio

mvmiller12 said:


> 3600 RAM/1800 Infinity Fabric is the official sweet spot top speed on Ryzen 3000 series chips and maintains the optimal 1:1 IF/RAM speed ratio. There is confusion because previous word from AMD was that it would be the 3733 RAM, but they walked that back. Some people are able to push it to 3733 or 3800 by playing with SOC voltages and/or dividers, but most aren't. If you are stable at 3600 RAM, you are probably better off just leaving it there.




Looks like I will need to live with 3733 for now. I’m posting my settings that I have got from different user here. Might be useful for someone.

These settings work for:
G. Skill Trident Z F4-3500C15-8GTZ
G. Skill Trident Z F4-3200C14-8GTZ


----------



## StevieP24

Serchio said:


> Are you using typhon file for DRAM Calculator?


1usmus calculator



Canth1972 said:


> Nice results. It seems that bios 7501 still has the strange voltage behaviour:
> Your VID is 1.1 across all cores while your CPU-voltage seems to be between 1.35 and 1.375 volt. You set the voltage in the bios to 1.375?


yep 1.375, 4.4ghz not stable at 1.4v haven't pushed harder yet seems happy here


----------



## StevieP24

Serchio said:


> Looks like I will need to live with 3733 for now. I’m posting my settings that I have got from different user here. Might be useful for someone.
> 
> These settings work for:
> G. Skill Trident Z F4-3500C15-8GTZ
> G. Skill Trident Z F4-3200C14-8GTZ
> 
> View attachment 297824


nice
4500 on what volts?


----------



## Serchio

StevieP24 said:


> nice
> 
> 4500 on what volts?




That is just auto boost - I haven’t touched CPU settings at all - it is not worth for me to do it.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

MishelLngelo said:


> That sounds like your BOOT sector is on SATA SSD. Can you show your Disk Management ?


No, it was formated after migrating (also the 400-500MB partition) now on M.2.
This solution work, so im happy.

IMhO it's BIOS related bug....


----------



## Fantomasas

Ne01 OnnA said:


> No, it was formated after migrating (also the 400-500MB partition) now on M.2.
> This solution work, so im happy.
> 
> IMhO it's BIOS related bug....



You could still post a screenshot of disk partitions. 
Takes 10 seconds.




If there is a boot/OEM/system partition left on your drive, BIOS looks at it and possibly selects the wrong drive.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Fantomasas said:


> You could still post a screenshot of disk partitions.
> Takes 10 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is a boot/OEM/system partition left on your drive, BIOS looks at it and possibly selects the wrong drive.


Here.

===


----------



## tarkin

Serchio said:


> Are you using typhon file for DRAM Calculator?


Yes. I cant go past 3066MT/s at 1.5V


----------



## MishelLngelo

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Here.
> 
> ===


You are booting of Disk3 and your C: partition is on Disk 4. That's your problem.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

MishelLngelo said:


> You are booting of Disk3 and your C: partition is on Disk 4. That's your problem.


Is there simple fix for this?
Clone 200MB EFI to M.2 ?


----------



## lDevilDriverl

I have problems with bclk overclocking on c6h + 3600x(7403, 0075, 7501). If bclk set more than 100, 3600x will stuck on 38.5x with 1.09v. No boost and no idle frequency reset. Anyone get such issue? Is there any workaround for this?


----------



## Plissken

Hey guys, hope somebody can help me. Suddenly, my C6H displays the F1 Bios thing everytime I turn the PC on with all the settings reset to Auto. So everytime I have to load my saved profile to let the system boot normally. But as I turn off the pc completely (power supply OFF) the problem happen again. This never happened before, I was using latest BIOS 7403. Could it be a depleted battery? Another thing is that the BIOS Flashback doesn't work anymore, just flashes 3 times and nothing happens. Again, this never happened before (since I bought my C6h, April 2017). Flashed the BIOS via BIOS Flashback so many times, now looks like it's broken. What happened to my motherboard?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

lDevilDriverl said:


> I have problems with bclk overclocking on c6h + 3600x(7403, 0075, 7501). If bclk set more than 100, 3600x will stuck on 38.5x with 1.09v. No boost and no idle frequency reset. Anyone get such issue? Is there any workaround for this?


You need to set the BCLK to whatever value you want. Change FCLK to auto and then offset voltage to negative auto. Leave core ratio on auto.

Then load into Windows and open Ryzen master and load either the PBO or default profile and it will then start to boost with the offset applied. It's the only way to get it working at the moment.


----------



## Ryoz

Plissken said:


> Hey guys, hope somebody can help me. Suddenly, my C6H displays the F1 Bios thing everytime I turn the PC on with all the settings reset to Auto. So everytime I have to load my saved profile to let the system boot normally. But as I turn off the pc completely (power supply OFF) the problem happen again. This never happened before, I was using latest BIOS 7403. Could it be a depleted battery? Another thing is that the BIOS Flashback doesn't work anymore, just flashes 3 times and nothing happens. Again, this never happened before (since I bought my C6h, April 2017). Flashed the BIOS via BIOS Flashback so many times, now looks like it's broken. What happened to my motherboard?


maybe related to CMOS battery, try replace it to another.

about the USB flashback, it only works with USB drive formatted with MBR partition.


----------



## Jubileu

AMD AGESA 1.0.0.3ABBA for Crosshair VI Extreme: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...XTREME/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-7501.zip


----------



## Zeryth

nvm am stupid


----------



## Ryoz

C6H Non WIFI 7501 

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7501.zip

same checksum as the file posted in hardwareluxx


----------



## PolRoger

Jubileu said:


> AMD AGESA 1.0.0.3ABBA for Crosshair VI Extreme: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...XTREME/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-7501.zip



Thanks for the update!... I've been waiting for this one.


----------



## residentour

7501 causes double power up/down even at default bios settings if "ErP S4/S5" is activated or PSU unplugged. (CPU 1700x ). 
0075 is OK, no problem.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

The 7501 bios just released by ASUS is the exact same as the so-called 7501 beta from the other day. Build date 23/09/19 so if you were having issues with the previous build there is nothing new here. I flashed it just to be sure.

Well, it's nice to have it official after over a month of no official BIOS.

When are ASUS going to fix the frozen PPT and TDC values in Ryzen Master?!


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Yes, just checked it. Same file hash.


0075 is a newer build then.


----------



## alex656

I am confused; why is the 7501 version published which presents startup problems and not the 075 that works well?


----------



## Plissken

Ryoz said:


> maybe related to CMOS battery, try replace it to another.
> 
> about the USB flashback, it only works with USB drive formatted with MBR partition.


Yes, I was using a GPT formatted USB stick. Now it worked with 7501 formatted in MBR. Thanks 


Could somebody tell me, when you use the Clear CMOS button on the back of the C6H, does it start flashing as long as you keep it pressed or it just stays off, and then on (green light) once released?


----------



## Veii

was 0075 by Shamino fully unlocked ?
Do we have another mtrai edit ?


----------



## mvmiller12

Plissken said:


> Yes, I was using a GPT formatted USB stick. Now it worked with 7501 formatted in MBR. Thanks
> 
> 
> Could somebody tell me, when you use the Clear CMOS button on the back of the C6H, does it start flashing as long as you keep it pressed or it just stays off, and then on (green light) once released?


As you are holding down the Clear CMOS button on the back, all the lights on the board go OFF and don't come back on until you let go of the button. This includes the light in the Clear CMOS button itself as well as the mainboard RGB lights.


----------



## Plissken

mvmiller12 said:


> As you are holding down the Clear CMOS button on the back, all the lights on the board go OFF and don't come back on until you let go of the button. This includes the light in the Clear CMOS button itself as well as the mainboard RGB lights.


Then I remembered correctly, the green light of the Clear CMOS button goes out while being pressed, now it keeps flashing as long as I hold it down and even make a strange noise like a bzzz intermittently. All that shouldn't be happening, right?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Plissken said:


> Then I remembered correctly, the green light of the Clear CMOS button goes out while being pressed, now it keeps flashing as long as I hold it down and even make a strange noise like a bzzz intermittently. All that shouldn't be happening, right?


The clear cmos part is right. You then need to turn your pc on then off for flashback to work after Clear CMOS. Flashing while you are holding sounds like the USB isn't correctly formatted. It should continue to flash when releasing your finger if it is working. No, the buzz shouldn't be happening, that doesn't sound good considering the system is barely powered.


----------



## Zeryth

flashed 7501 and the cpu instabilities seem to be fixed. no more crashes in web browser or games.


----------



## Plissken

Sideways2k said:


> The clear cmos part is right. You then need to turn your pc on then off for flashback to work after Clear CMOS. Flashing while you are holding sounds like the USB isn't correctly formatted. It should continue to flash when releasing your finger if it is working. No, the buzz shouldn't be happening, that doesn't sound good considering the system is barely powered.


No, probably I didn't explain myself well sorry, I was referring to the process of clearing the CMOS only, so to the Clear CMOS button, not the BIOS Flashback. When I hold down the Clr CMOS button (to clear the CMOS when needed) the green light starts flashing (and I hear that noise). My doubt initally was that it shouldn't behave like that (flashing), instead, the green light should simply going off and ON again once the button is released. So I was wondering if something went wrong with my Clear CMOS button. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Nekronata

alex656 said:


> I am confused; why is the 7501 version published which presents startup problems and not the 075 that works well?


Maybe because it has other Problems? Some have reduced RAM overclock and others reported random shutdowns. Pretty sure that start up problems are better than these 2 😉.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Plissken said:


> Sideways2k said:
> 
> 
> 
> The clear cmos part is right. You then need to turn your pc on then off for flashback to work after Clear CMOS. Flashing while you are holding sounds like the USB isn't correctly formatted. It should continue to flash when releasing your finger if it is working. No, the buzz shouldn't be happening, that doesn't sound good considering the system is barely powered.
> 
> 
> 
> No, probably I didn't explain myself well sorry, I was referring to the process of clearing the CMOS only, so to the Clear CMOS button, not the BIOS Flashback. When I hold down the Clr CMOS button (to clear the CMOS when needed) the green light starts flashing (and I hear that noise). My doubt initally was that it shouldn't behave like that (flashing), instead, the green light should simply going off and ON again once the button is released. So I was wondering if something went wrong with my Clear CMOS button. Thanks anyway.
Click to expand...

Oh I see sorry. Normally for me the green light just goes out and then it is cleared. Not heard any buzzing. Will listen out next time I need to clear the bios


----------



## mito1172

residentour said:


> 7501 causes double power up/down even at default bios settings if "ErP S4/S5" is activated or PSU unplugged. (CPU 1700x ).
> 0075 is OK, no problem.


Like 7403 bios!  Funny ASUS is back again


----------



## bloot

0075 is the best bios so far, in my experience at least.


----------



## R71800XSS

*3900x new in C6H*

I bought a Ryzen 3900x to replace a Ryzen 1800x on Asus C6H (Bios 7501) with gskill b-die (16Gbx4 ) F4-3200c14-gtz dual rank, now i have a problem with DDR timings. By now only works with very high timings "22"... at 3200 mhz (very stable, anyway). However using Dram calculator, timings 14... doesn´t work and reset at 2133 default.

Any solutions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## StevieP24

R71800XSS said:


> I bought a Ryzen 3900x to replace a Ryzen 1800x on Asus C6H (Bios 7501) with gskill b-die (16Gbx4 ) F4-3200c14-gtz dual rank, now i have a problem with DDR timings. By now only works with very high timings "22"... at 3200 mhz (very stable, anyway). However using Dram calculator, timings 14... doesn´t work and reset at 2133 default.
> 
> Any solutions?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Have you set DRAM VBOOT to 1.35+?


----------



## Miiksu

R71800XSS said:


> I bought a Ryzen 3900x to replace a Ryzen 1800x on Asus C6H (Bios 7501) with gskill b-die (16Gbx4 ) F4-3200c14-gtz dual rank, now i have a problem with DDR timings. By now only works with very high timings "22"... at 3200 mhz (very stable, anyway). However using Dram calculator, timings 14... doesn´t work and reset at 2133 default.
> 
> Any solutions?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


What is ur ProcODT and CAD BUS settings? Dual Ranks are more harder to run I think. But I have four stick of single ranks and works very well @3466-14 with older gen 2700X. Total of 32 GB RAM. My ProcODT is 43 Ohm and I don't remember my CAD BUS settings I'll check it later. Oh, and I use RamCache II. I have reserved half of the system memory.

Edit. Typos


----------



## R71800XSS

StevieP24 said:


> Have you set DRAM VBOOT to 1.35+?


Yes, at 1.35. Other setup is the same.


----------



## MegamanAT

bloot said:


> 0075 is the best bios so far, in my experience at least.


For me, 7501 is much better. no cold boot and and no standby wake ups.


----------



## R71800XSS

Miiksu said:


> What is ur ProcODT and CAS BUD settings? Dual Ranks are more harder to run I think. But I have four stick of single ranks and works very well @3466-14 with older gen 2700X. Total of 32 GB RAM. My ProcODT is 43 Ohm and I don't remember my CAS BUD settings I'll check it later. Oh, and I use RamCache II. I have reserved half of the system memory.


I have tried with ProcODT 43,53,60,68. with 1800 was 68, but it was only stable at 3000 with Cas 14,14,14,28,42,T1 or T2
Cad bus is 24,24,24,24 or auto. I think about that does not influence, at least with the previous processor (1800x).
For memory at 3200, by now. Memory hole unknown.

I will keep trying even with other speeds, anyway.

Thanks.

* UPDATE:*
Thanks all for reply, I finally managed to modify some values ​​in the bios, so that the CPU with core bost enable mode looked for parameters that I did not know and I manually set procODT to 48 and timings to 14,14,14,34,48 T1 and TRfc = 307.
In addition I have deactivated ECC and activated Auto Oc within the parameters of the CPU in the bios 7501. 
Everything seems to work perfect now, except that the corsair keyboard is not detected by the bios and I must use a different one.

Very much thanks.


----------



## bloot

MegamanAT said:


> For me, 7501 is much better. no cold boot and and no standby wake ups.


Mmm I have no cold boot problems with 0075, but I do have them with 7501, and it shutdowns and boots up when restarting the system, very annoying, That does not happen on 0075, when restarting the system it just restarts it. Memory latency is a bit better for me too on 0075.


----------



## alex656

The only release note that i see for 7501 is: 1.Update AM4 combo PI 1.0.0.3 patch ABBA to improve system performance. Probalbly this version is simply 7403 with patch ABBA and nothing else; for now i will remain with 0075.


----------



## Plissken

Is it normal that after two years and a half having this motherboard the CMOS battery depleted (let's say is dead) and needs to be replaced with a new one?


----------



## Zeryth

Plissken said:


> Is it normal that after two years and a half having this motherboard the CMOS battery depleted (let's say is dead) and needs to be replaced with a new one?


could have just been a faulty battery that died early


----------



## Miiksu

R71800XSS said:


> I have tried with ProcODT 43,53,60,68. with 1800 was 68, but it was only stable at 3000 with Cas 14,14,14,28,42,T1 or T2
> Cad bus is 24,24,24,24 or auto. I think about that does not influence, at least with the previous processor (1800x).
> For memory at 3200, by now. Memory hole unknown.
> 
> I will keep trying even with other speeds, anyway.
> 
> Thanks.


So many typos on my post... I checked my settings. I usually leave it and forged when it works. I use 1.45v on bios. I have quite tight timings. 

ProcODT 53.3 Ohm
RTT_NOM RZQ/7
RTT_WR Off
RTT_PARK RZQ/5

CAD_BUS: 30, 24, 24, 24


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Zeryth said:


> could have just been a faulty battery that died early


Turning the PC off at the plug socket every night can drain the battery too


----------



## R71800XSS

Miiksu said:


> So many typos on my post... I checked my settings. I usually leave it and forged when it works. I use 1.45v on bios. I have quite tight timings.
> 
> ProcODT 53.3 Ohm
> RTT_NOM RZQ/7
> RTT_WR Off
> RTT_PARK RZQ/5
> 
> CAD_BUS: 30, 24, 24, 24


Thanks all for reply, I finally managed to modify some values ​​in the bios, so that the CPU with core bost enable mode looked for parameters that I did not know and I manually set procODT to 48 and timings to 14,14,14,34,48 T1 and TRfc = 307.
In addition I have deactivated ECC and activated Auto Oc within the parameters of the CPU in the bios 7501. 
Everything seems to work perfect now, except that the corsair keyboard is not detected by the bios and I must use a different one.

Very much thanks.


----------



## RossiOCUK

residentour said:


> 7501 causes double power up/down even at default bios settings if "ErP S4/S5" is activated or PSU unplugged. (CPU 1700x ).
> 0075 is OK, no problem.





alex656 said:


> I am confused; why is the 7501 version published which presents startup problems and not the 075 that works well?





Zeryth said:


> flashed 7501 and the cpu instabilities seem to be fixed. no more crashes in web browser or games.





mito1172 said:


> Like 7403 bios!  Funny ASUS is back again





bloot said:


> 0075 is the best bios so far, in my experience at least.





MegamanAT said:


> For me, 7501 is much better. no cold boot and and no standby wake ups.


Bit of a mess then?

Just to give my experience so far. 0075 I get proper boost clocks and better performance but both previous bugs still exist for me: Restart does full power cycle and I get two POST attempts still.

I will now try 7501.

For the record, I have all 4 DIMMS populated (4x8GB).


----------



## alex656

RossiOCUK said:


> Bit of a mess then?
> 
> 
> 
> Just to give my experience so far. 0075 I get proper boost clocks and better performance but both previous bugs still exist for me: Restart does full power cycle and I get two POST attempts still.
> 
> 
> 
> I will now try 7501.
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, I have all 4 DIMMS populated (4x8GB).


I have 8x4 dimms Gskill FlareX 3200 and no problems with 0075

Inviato dal mio CPH1917 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## RossiOCUK

RossiOCUK said:


> Bit of a mess then?
> 
> Just to give my experience so far. 0075 I get proper boost clocks and better performance but both previous bugs still exist for me: Restart does full power cycle and I get two POST attempts still.
> 
> I will now try 7501.
> 
> For the record, I have all 4 DIMMS populated (4x8GB).


UPDATE

Using 7501 now. POST is a lot quicker, which makes booting extremely quick now, which is great. Strangely 7501 is consistently slower in CB20 comapred to 0075, must be slightly different SMU FW? 

However, I still have a full power cycle when restarting from Windows. 

@The Stilt
@elmor
@shamino1978

Do any of you know what might cause this? 



alex656 said:


> I have 8x4 dimms Gskill FlareX 3200 and no problems with 0075


Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## mito1172

Asus corrected the cold boot 1 year ago and now brings it back.


----------



## bloot

I have all four dimms populated too G.Skill F4-3866C18Q-32GTZ running at 3800MHz 16-17-17-17-37 1.33V on bios working perfectly fine so far, no full power cycle when restarting from windows on beta 0075, but it does happen on 7501.


----------



## Zeryth

I have all 4 dimms populated aswell and everything is fine for me, I do boos to 4.4ghz occasionally, but in games I see lower boosts, I haven't done any benchmarks yet


----------



## Ryoz

i will stay with 0075 until all those boot issue is sort out.


----------



## CeltPC

R71800XSS said:


> Everything seems to work perfect now, except that the corsair keyboard is not detected by the bios and I must use a different one.


Me too, my Corsair Strafe would not function correctly, had to dump the junk for a Steelseries Apex 7 TKL. Luckily the Steelseries is IMOP a better keyboard anyway, and the software beats the forever buggy Corsair Icue all to hell. When my Corsair mouse bit the dust, I replaced it with a Steelseries as well, and had really liked it, which is why I went with the Apex keyboard.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

R71800XSS said:


> * UPDATE:*
> Thanks all for reply, I finally managed to modify some values ​​in the bios, so that the CPU with core bost enable mode looked for parameters that I did not know and I manually set procODT to 48 and timings to 14,14,14,34,48 T1 and TRfc = 307.
> In addition I have deactivated ECC and activated Auto Oc within the parameters of the CPU in the bios 7501.
> Everything seems to work perfect now, except that the corsair keyboard is not detected by the bios and I must use a different one.


Have you tried using the usb 2.0 ports for your keyboard? My Corsair K95 works fine in the bios


----------



## oile

7501 does the vram cold boot bug, 0075 doesn't.

Anyone knows wich usb ports on the back are the ones belonging to the CPU?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

oile said:


> 7501 does the vram cold boot bug, 0075 doesn't.
> 
> Anyone knows wich usb ports on the back are the ones belonging to the CPU?


Top one (on very top above Lan)

Try my Settings for Key/Mouse

Tweakers Paradise -> Clock Amplitude -> Set Normal (will be Auto, this is the cause)

Note:
Also it's good for M.2 NVMe, don't need to set PCIe Gen3 any longer for ZEN2.


----------



## mito1172

oile said:


> 7501 does the vram cold boot bug, 0075 doesn't.
> 
> Anyone knows wich usb ports on the back are the ones belonging to the CPU?


I hope Asus is reading these complaints. and They manage to make accurate bios


----------



## revotechnik

I'm new on Zen+. Upgraded from 1700 to 2700x. What is most recommended BIOS version and settings for 2700x?

System spec:

RYZEN 2700x
CROSSHAIR VI HERO
NZXT KRAKEN X52
G.SKILL Trident Z F4-3200C14D-16GTZ


----------



## solon

@ bios modders , is it possible to enable pcie 4 mode on 1.0.0.3 ABBA bioses ?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

revotechnik said:


> I'm new on Zen+. Upgraded from 1700 to 2700x. What is most recommended BIOS version and settings for 2700x?
> 
> System spec:
> 
> RYZEN 2700x
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO
> NZXT KRAKEN X52
> G.SKILL Trident Z F4-3200C14D-16GTZ


7201 or below. Newer bios reduce performance and remove most of the AMD CBS options


----------



## revotechnik

Sideways2k said:


> 7201 or below. Newer bios reduce performance and remove most of the AMD CBS options


Installed BIOS Version 6401 (newer versions contain support for Zen2). What are recommended BIOS settings? Should i leave everything on "Auto"?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

revotechnik said:


> Installed BIOS Version 6401 (newer versions contain support for Zen2). What are recommended BIOS settings? Should i leave everything on "Auto"?


I would have a look at the dram calculator and manually change the timings here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...locking-dram-am4-membench-0-8-dram-bench.html

As for the other settings you can leave them on auto and/or change some such as the digi settings. The ram calculator has a section on the recommended digi settings too. 

If you want more performance you can always enable PBO and use a negative offset to lower voltage and temps to get better boosting. Start at -0.05v and slowly increase up to -0.1v if your cpu is stable. Having a 3rd party cooler is recommended.

Getting the most out of your ram is the most beneficial though


----------



## Tegg

Sideways2k said:


> Have you tried using the usb 2.0 ports for your keyboard? My Corsair K95 works fine in the bios


My Corsair Strafe RGB also does not work in BIOS or at boot prior to any OS. Been using another keyboard the same time. Quite annoying its not been fixed yet.


----------



## oile

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Top one (on very top above Lan)
> 
> 
> 
> Try my Settings for Key/Mouse
> 
> 
> 
> Tweakers Paradise -> Clock Amplitude -> Set Normal (will be Auto, this is the cause)
> 
> 
> 
> Note:
> 
> Also it's good for M.2 NVMe, don't need to set PCIe Gen3 any longer for ZEN2.


Thank you for your advise. I try it now.
Could you attach a text of your settings? Thank you again


----------



## chrisjames61

*The Stilt's memory prestes gone?*

I just updated to the newest BIOS revision and either I am blind or they are gone. Anybody have any idea where they went?


----------



## Serchio

chrisjames61 said:


> I just updated to the newest BIOS revision and either I am blind or they are gone. Anybody have any idea where they went?




Could you be more specific? What is gone?


----------



## chrisjames61

Serchio said:


> Could you be more specific? What is gone?





The Stilt's memory presets for Samsung B-die. I updated my BIOS for the new boost clock fix.


----------



## oile

oile said:


> Thank you for your advise. I try it now.
> Could you attach a text of your settings? Thank you again


Tested, it doesn't work. I still have cold boot bug.
Plus, it seems I cannot flash back to 0075, it gives me f7 error after flashback


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

oile said:


> Tested, it doesn't work. I still have cold boot bug.
> Plus, it seems I cannot flash back to 0075, it gives me f7 error after flashback


For me it solved weird SSD & Mouse problems.


----------



## dual109

Hi,

So many bios's around. What is the goto bios for 3700x on the CH6 with GSkill FlareX 3200Mhz RAM?


----------



## RossiOCUK

dual109 said:


> Hi,
> 
> So many bios's around. What is the goto bios for 3700x on the CH6 with GSkill FlareX 3200Mhz RAM?



Either 0075 or 7501.

Results are inconsistent.


----------



## oile

Ne01 OnnA said:


> For me it solved weird SSD & Mouse problems.


I ll definitely leave clock amplitude on normal anyway even if it doesn't solve the cold boot bug.
Could you give me your bios settings in txt?
Thank you


----------



## Damis

Sideways2k said:


> Have you tried using the usb 2.0 ports for your keyboard? My Corsair K95 works fine in the bios





Tegg said:


> Sideways2k said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried using the usb 2.0 ports for your keyboard? My Corsair K95 works fine in the bios
> 
> 
> 
> My Corsair Strafe RGB also does not work in BIOS or at boot prior to any OS. Been using another keyboard the same time. Quite annoying its not been fixed yet.
Click to expand...

Same here with my Corsair Strafe RGB. It is not a USB port dependent. It does not work in any of them.


----------



## mvmiller12

As I recall, 6401 did not have PBO available for the 2000 series processors, it came back in a later revision.

Edit: In reply to the guy that asked about best C6H BIOS for 2700x coming from 1700. Forgot to hit copy quote box...


----------



## mvmiller12

oile said:


> Tested, it doesn't work. I still have cold boot bug.
> Plus, it seems I cannot flash back to 0075, it gives me f7 error after flashback


Sure you can, just use the BIOS Renamer to rename the BIOS file for 0075 to C6H.CAP (or do it manually manually), slap it on a compatible USB stick and use the BIOS Flashback function on the board.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

oile said:


> I ll definitely leave clock amplitude on normal anyway even if it doesn't solve the cold boot bug.
> Could you give me your bios settings in txt?
> Thank you


Here (it's my config for Gaming, ~63ns)
OC is made by RM BTW.
4050MHz startup with 1.068v

==


----------



## dual109

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Here (it's my config for Gaming, ~63ns)
> OC is made by RM BTW.
> 4050MHz startup with 1.068v
> 
> ==


Thanks for this lifesaver. A few different options in this 0075 bios compared to my old 6401. Use to be able to change the BLCK frequency to >100.00+ on old bios however on this bios with the 3700x clock speeds default to default 3600Mhz when you raise above 100.00Mhz, so can we still change the BLCK to OC???


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

I can go to 4400MHz Single core (or double) (maby more, but i don't like more than 1.375v).

But in Aida tests benches are worst than All 4300MHz 1.34v

Thanks to this i have even better latency !
63ns is really good for Gaming.

IMhO it's a good OC for gaming.
===


----------



## oile

How can you manually select speed for each and every core singularly? If I do that, core speed become bugged showing 3360mhz, I can only set one frequency per ccx


----------



## Cellar Dweller

For those that may have missed it. Appears that AMD and ASUS have released on the same day of 9/27/2019 new Chipset drivers and a official BIOS of 7501.

Crosshair VI Hero:

Chipset: https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370

BIOS: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download


----------



## oile

For those who can't flashback from 7501 to 0075 because of 07 debug code, simply flashback to 7304 and then 0075 again


----------



## Rush12049

Can anyone help me here? Been having issues with my 3700x and Crosshair VI Hero for almost 3 months now. Maybe there is a setting or something that I am missing? Thank you!

https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1733984-constant-bsod-issues.html


----------



## baro55

Rush12049 said:


> Can anyone help me here? Been having issues with my 3700x and Crosshair VI Hero for almost 3 months now. Maybe there is a setting or something that I am missing? Thank you!
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1733984-constant-bsod-issues.html



did you try any different ddr4 ram or cpu ?


you should try the products you own.


----------



## Rush12049

baro55 said:


> did you try any different ddr4 ram or cpu ?
> 
> 
> you should try the products you own.


I have tried different DDR4 ram, same problem. Well the same brand and model. Maybe that's the issue. I do not have another CPU to test or else I would test that.


----------



## CeltPC

Cellar Dweller said:


> For those that may have missed it. Appears that AMD and ASUS have released on the same day of 9/27/2019 new Chipset drivers and a official BIOS of 7501.
> 
> Crosshair VI Hero:
> 
> Chipset: https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370
> 
> BIOS: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download


Thanks for the head's up!


----------



## CDub07

ROG Crosshair VI Hero WIFI user here.

BIOS : https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WI-FI-AC/HelpDesk_Download/

Another a note here I haven't seen my CPU turbo to 4.4 once. Im on ABBA and just installed the new chipset driver. Will report back. Even if I got a bum chip and can't get 4.4GHz the 3700x still kills the 1700x I had in it earlier. Everything is just buttery smooth now.


----------



## CeltPC

The new official 7501 bios is a bit odd for me so far. First of all, it the first time I have been able to run 3800 MHz using Ryzen Dram Calculator for timings, previously, 3733 MHz was my top stable frequency. I was not expecting better memory overclocking, so that is cool.

The odd thing is that Cinebench R20 scores have dropped 200-300 points or so. That is with setting the PE to 3, LLC level 2, downvolting -.15 volts offset (1.338 volts average), and leaving the rest on auto. I'll keep trying to get better results, but at least all has been stable and the ram did pass testing.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

oile said:


> How can you manually select speed for each and every core singularly? If I do that, core speed become bugged showing 3360mhz, I can only set one frequency per ccx


Look again in RM, all other Info Soft is bugged.
It is what You enter in RM.


----------



## Emmily

7501 my hydro pump was random stopped working couple times in an hour but 0075 didn't.


----------



## MegamanAT

CeltPC said:


> The new official 7501 bios is a bit odd for me so far. First of all, it the first time I have been able to run 3800 MHz using Ryzen Dram Calculator for timings, previously, 3733 MHz was my top stable frequency. I was not expecting better memory overclocking, so that is cool.
> 
> The odd thing is that Cinebench R20 scores have dropped 200-300 points or so. That is with setting the PE to 3, LLC level 2, downvolting -.15 volts offset (1.338 volts average), and leaving the rest on auto. I'll keep trying to get better results, but at least all has been stable and the ram did pass testing.


In my case it's because of the new chipset drivers. 505 instead of 515 and 7100 instead of 7200.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

*Asus ROG Realtek UAD (Works With Crosshair VI Hero)*

Another for those that may not realize. You can constantly upgrade your Realtek HD Audio drivers from this link. These have been getting updated about every other week. I know many have stutters or other issues with sound etc. (I know Microsoft didn't help with patches). Anyway, these work fine on my Crosshair VI Hero and probably every other motherboard with Realtek from Asus period. 

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?105341-DRIVERS-Realtek-HD-Audio-(UAD) 

1.) Run setup - Uninstalls previous - Reboot
2.) Continues to run Install upon logging back into Windows - Reboot a second time
3.) Should be Golden upon re-entering Windows.

Check link continually because they update frequently.  Enjoy.


----------



## MishelLngelo

You can also pick up latest HDA and UAD drivers from MS https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=Realtek Semiconductor Corp MEDIA 2019


----------



## CeltPC

MegamanAT said:


> In my case it's because of the new chipset drivers. 505 instead of 515 and 7100 instead of 7200.


Hmm, I did update the chipset drivers at the same time, guess I should have done one or the other and tested. I wonder what about the chipset update would degrade performance..


----------



## JeyD02

CeltPC said:


> Hmm, I did update the chipset drivers at the same time, guess I should have done one or the other and tested. I wonder what about the chipset update would degrade performance..


Maybe the power plan or the way the chipset changed how the cpu behaves.


----------



## baro55

I get cold boot error with 7501 bios. Great job Asus....


----------



## Ryoz

baro55 said:


> I get cold boot error with 7501 bios. Great job Asus....


stay with 0075, it is the most up to date and stable BIOS for ZEN 2 currently.


----------



## CeltPC

JeyD02 said:


> Maybe the power plan or the way the chipset changed how the cpu behaves.


Could be, just don't know at this point.


----------



## JeyD02

Any link to acquire it?


----------



## Nekronata

Ryoz said:


> baro55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get cold boot error with 7501 bios. Great job Asus....
> 
> 
> 
> stay with 0075, it is the most up to date and stable BIOS for ZEN 2 currently.
Click to expand...

No it is not..... Did you even read some of the reports about it? Atm all you can say: Test the last 4-5 Bios and see wich works for you the best.
Recommending 0075 that has huge issues, special for anything that is used for production is utterly irresponsible.


----------



## Ryoz

Nekronata said:


> No it is not..... Did you even read some of the reports about it? Atm all you can say: Test the last 4-5 Bios and see wich works for you the best.
> Recommending 0075 that has huge issues, special for anything that is used for production is utterly irresponsible.


Yes it is, 0075 is the most stable BIOS so far for ZEN 2 and many users are having good experience with it.

if you are having issue with it, it is more like your OC or settings is not stable in 1st place, don't blame the BIOS.

And after go through your previous posts, your so called "huge issue" is highly related to unstable memory/IF oc


----------



## janice1234

Yup, bios 0075 is stable in my system. Not sure why others are are having issue with it? Perhaps tune down the oc a bit, as user sometime just push it too much which can lead to instabilities.


----------



## dual109

Hi, 

Can you change the BCLK Frequency on bios 0075 with 3700x to >100.00? Seems everytime I increase it slightly processor defaults to stock clocks 3600Mhz and don't move from there.

On the 2700x with bios 6401 I would set a few extra Mhz on BCLK frequency to get slightly higher clocks on boost.

Bios settings below;

Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Performance Enhancer [Level 4 (OC)]
CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3400MHz]
FCLK Frequency [1700MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Auto]
SMT Mode [Enabled]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Enabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
Precision Boost Overdrive [Enabled]
Max CPU Boost Clock Override [200MHz]

Thanks


----------



## bloot

0075 is by far the best ryzen 3000 bios at the moment, period.


----------



## roco_smith

Ohh Yeah True


----------



## Nekronata

Sure 0075 randomly crashes and makes RAM unstable but yes it's soooo great..... Gamer kiddies these days, no clue about stable PCs and how important that is for actual working.


----------



## RossiOCUK

bloot said:


> 0075 is by far the best ryzen 3000 bios at the moment, period.


For you maybe, yes. But not for everyone. 

It's so inconsistent.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Nekronata said:


> Sure 0075 randomly crashes and makes RAM unstable but yes it's soooo great..... Gamer kiddies these days, no clue about stable PCs and how important that is for actual working.


You're being a bit presumptuous, aren't you? If you knew about stable PCs and the like you'd know every hardware config is different. Don't bring this s***y attitude to this forum.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Sideways2k said:


> You're being a bit presumptuous, aren't you? If you knew about stable PCs and the like you'd know every hardware config is different. Don't bring this s***y attitude to this forum.


Indeed!

Also, i'm not sure about anyone else, but when I load on a different BIOS I NEVER assume my settings will be stable. If they turn out not to be, I go back to stock and then start again. 

If I can't get stability regardless, even when other BIOS versions worked, only then will I point the finger at the BIOS.


----------



## bloot

Nekronata said:


> Sure 0075 randomly crashes and makes RAM unstable but yes it's soooo great..... Gamer kiddies these days, no clue about stable PCs and how important that is for actual working.


I've had no crashes at all, stock frequencies and 0.1V undervolt, 3800C16 mem and 1900 FLCK, that's all, and I don't just game on this computer. Fans don't stop spinning, no cold boot problems, no random beeps when restarting the system, all that happens on 7501 and older bios.

For me 0075 is as stable as a bios can be and boots fast as it should do without beeps or full power cycles, no crashes, no bsod, no whea errors no nothing. It's hard for me to believe there's anyone having problems with this bios because I have none, also don't know what can be these problems you are facing related to, wish I could help.


----------



## alex656

About cold boot and fan problem, we will see if also on the update of the next agesa 1.0.0.4 (https://www.planet3dnow.de/cms/51367-msi-bringt-weitere-bios-updates-mit-agesa -1-0-0-3abba-agesa-1-0-0-4-soll-im-november-kommen /) there will still be or we will have to resort to beta versions like the 075. It would be time to solve these problems definitively with an official bios version.


----------



## Nekronata

No crashes doesn't mean stable...... God, kiddies these days..... And later they go and cry about strange bugs in there games and devs like me have to waste time to find out it's not reproduce able. Yes this is one reason why many companies don't bother anymore with customer bug report, congratulations........ 
I haven't seen one of you "0075 us the best ever" to even ACTUALLY validate your own claim with tests like a min. 3 hour Prime95 run (go away with these 15 min test or "nothing did crash").
Sure you can do your way, but then don't become offended fanboys, when people who actually validate there settings with each new Bios tell you otherwise. Because guess what, with the way you test, 0075 is also "stable" for me. Tooo bad that it's instability causes many programs to do misscalculation that then result in for example a wrong color, a wrong acting of AI, some error and in the long term also crashes and programs to crash.....
I am sick of people claiming "this is stable" and then you see the same people cry later over "buggy software"..... Do you, but don't tell people who actually put in many hours while you just masturbate to Anime, that your on the same level.
Kiddies.......

PS: Also when you don't want to hear the reality, well, then I keep it to myself now, because a "Community" like this here, just toxic (actually toxic not that SJW cryflake toxic)


----------



## Phage

chrisjames61 said:


> I just updated to the newest BIOS revision and either I am blind or they are gone. Anybody have any idea where they went?





Serchio said:


> Could you be more specific? What is gone?


In previous BIOS versions the Stilts memory timings were available to be selected for each memory speed. 
For instance at 3200 the timings were around 14, whereas under BIOS 7501 the options are no longer there and the timings default to around 22. 

Can someone tell us whether these are available elsewhere ? Can we get them back ?


----------



## bloot

Nekronata said:


> No crashes doesn't mean stable...... God, kiddies these days..... And later they go and cry about strange bugs in there games and devs like me have to waste time to find out it's not reproduce able. Yes this is one reason why many companies don't bother anymore with customer bug report, congratulations........
> I haven't seen one of you "0075 us the best ever" to even ACTUALLY validate your own claim with tests like a min. 3 hour Prime95 run (go away with these 15 min test or "nothing did crash").
> Sure you can do your way, but then don't become offended fanboys, when people who actually validate there settings with each new Bios tell you otherwise. Because guess what, with the way you test, 0075 is also "stable" for me. Tooo bad that it's instability causes many programs to do misscalculation that then result in for example a wrong color, a wrong acting of AI, some error and in the long term also crashes and programs to crash.....
> I am sick of people claiming "this is stable" and then you see the same people cry later over "buggy software"..... Do you, but don't tell people who actually put in many hours while you just masturbate to Anime, that your on the same level.
> Kiddies.......
> 
> PS: Also when you don't want to hear the reality, well, then I keep it to myself now, because a "Community" like this here, just toxic (actually toxic not that SJW cryflake toxic)


If you have stability problems with 0075 well, wish you hadn't in first place, but don't claim everyone else is having them, based on nothing. My system is stable, I can do render, video encoding, compile in Linux without any kind of problem, and don't have to suffer from 7501 bugs like fans stop spinning randomly, cold boot and random beeps on system restart with full power cycle.

Nowhere did I claim 0075 is a perfect bios, everything can be improved even a bios that works just fine for me, I just said that to date, it's the best bios for the C6H based on my experience. Period.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Nekronata said:


> No crashes doesn't mean stable...... God, kiddies these days..... And later they go and cry about strange bugs in there games and devs like me have to waste time to find out it's not reproduce able. Yes this is one reason why many companies don't bother anymore with customer bug report, congratulations........
> I haven't seen one of you "0075 us the best ever" to even ACTUALLY validate your own claim with tests like a min. 3 hour Prime95 run (go away with these 15 min test or "nothing did crash").
> Sure you can do your way, but then don't become offended fanboys, when people who actually validate there settings with each new Bios tell you otherwise. Because guess what, with the way you test, 0075 is also "stable" for me. Tooo bad that it's instability causes many programs to do misscalculation that then result in for example a wrong color, a wrong acting of AI, some error and in the long term also crashes and programs to crash.....
> I am sick of people claiming "this is stable" and then you see the same people cry later over "buggy software"..... Do you, but don't tell people who actually put in many hours while you just masturbate to Anime, that your on the same level.
> Kiddies.......
> 
> PS: Also when you don't want to hear the reality, well, then I keep it to myself now, because a "Community" like this here, just toxic (actually toxic not that SJW cryflake toxic)


You clearly have issues beyond your pc and you give off a little man syndrome vibe. You keep saying kiddies which makes me think you are a creep, or have some wierd age-related mental issues. Masturbating to anime? You are obviously talking from experience then? Because I've not seen this kind of weird stuff on this forum. Who does that? 

Do us all a favour and get your mental health "stable" before you judge the stability of someone's hardware. You are clearly having issues in your life and we don't want this here. Talk nicely and discuss issues. Don't try assuming what people think as you lack the intellect to do so. The irony here is you are acting like a kiddie and I sense a lot of bitterness and jealousy in you. No one is on your level, you are right. But nobody want's to be on creep level.

Hopefully the mods will deal with this so we can stay on topic and avoid odd people


----------



## Mech0z

bloot said:


> If you have stability problems with 0075 well, wish you hadn't in first place, but don't claim everyone else is having them, based on nothing. My system is stable, I can do render, video encoding, compile in Linux without any kind of problem, and don't have to suffer from 7501 bugs like fans stop spinning randomly, cold boot and random beeps on system restart with full power cycle.
> 
> Nowhere did I claim 0075 is a perfect bios, everything can be improved even a bios that works just fine for me, I just said that to date, it's the best bios for the C6H based on my experience. Period.


How are you VRM thermals, I just wonder if I get a 3900x or 4xxx next year (If its still AM4 and we get new bios), how they hold up


----------



## bloot

Mech0z said:


> How are you VRM thermals, I just wonder if I get a 3900x or 4xxx next year (If its still AM4 and we get new bios), how they hold up


VRM on this board for a 3900X is just fine, never seen it exceed 60ºC (software readings) on my most demanding tasks, my cpu is at stock just 0.1V undervolted.


----------



## mercyground

https://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-ryzen-cpus-new-microcode-bios-agesa-1004,40549.html

More bios updates coming (november)

not sure i really want to shift off my older bios as i've only got a ryzen 1700.


----------



## Phage

Phage said:


> In previous BIOS versions the Stilts memory timings were available to be selected for each memory speed.
> For instance at 3200 the timings were around 14, whereas under BIOS 7501 the options are no longer there and the timings default to around 22.
> 
> Can someone tell us whether these are available elsewhere ? Can we get them back ?


Now with the ABBA BIOS, the boost clocks are up. But performance is slightly down. I'm thinking it's the RAM timings


----------



## wingman99

Nekronata said:


> No crashes doesn't mean stable...... God, kiddies these days..... And later they go and cry about strange bugs in there games and devs like me have to waste time to find out it's not reproduce able. Yes this is one reason why many companies don't bother anymore with customer bug report, congratulations........
> I haven't seen one of you "0075 us the best ever" to even ACTUALLY validate your own claim with tests like a min. 3 hour Prime95 run (go away with these 15 min test or "nothing did crash").
> Sure you can do your way, but then don't become offended fanboys, when people who actually validate there settings with each new Bios tell you otherwise. Because guess what, with the way you test, 0075 is also "stable" for me. Tooo bad that it's instability causes many programs to do misscalculation that then result in for example a wrong color, a wrong acting of AI, some error and in the long term also crashes and programs to crash.....
> I am sick of people claiming "this is stable" and then you see the same people cry later over "buggy software"..... Do you, but don't tell people who actually put in many hours while you just masturbate to Anime, that your on the same level.
> Kiddies.......
> 
> PS: Also when you don't want to hear the reality, well, then I keep it to myself now, because a "Community" like this here, just toxic (actually toxic not that SJW cryflake toxic)


I agree. When I have software problems, I always test at default settings to reproduce BFV crashes.


----------



## Veii

Really @*Nekronata* 
We get that devs are pissed about random game crash reports ~ BUT let me destory your reality , game devs CAN do something against even unstable OCs 
Not letting DX11 (which is easy) to crash, or DX12 (which is hard to keep stable) not crash
Devs always are on the forefront, but they shouldn't except that without failsafe optimization everyone will have a perfect OC in perfect thermal situations 

It's devs work to make the engine NOT crash when the pc can function but is flickering - for example on bad ram OC or gpu arctifacting 
Why doesn't bench software crash on artifacting but cheapo games do ? 

Before you rant about ones work, where bioses are very complex 
(btw mr better knowing , please find out WHY 0075 is unstable - you would be at least a help in this forum)
Or before you want to shove the unstable engine issues on someones not absolutely perfect setup or power delivery
(yes houses have unstable current too - you have to combat flickering clocks as a dev for your engine)
Please start to fix your own issues and demonstrate us "knowledgeable kiddies" that you can do better then us :heart:
we all want to be your educational _kiddies_, if you can actually deliver help instead just verbal nonsense :specool:


----------



## CeltPC

Phage said:


> Now with the ABBA BIOS, the boost clocks are up. But performance is slightly down. I'm thinking it's the RAM timings


At least for me, it is not the RAM timings, as I do that manually from Vitaliy Jungle's Thaiphoon Burner to paste XMP data into Ryzen DRAM Calculator (The great tool contributed by 1usmus) for timing recommendations as a guide.


----------



## Dave001

I'm running a 2700x on a CH6E with 6401 BIOS, and as soon as I raise the BCLK above 101, it goes into OC Mode, and won't drop the frequency/voltages down.

Are there any tricks to running BCLK above 101?


----------



## CDub07

With the Official ABBA bios are users hitting targeted frequencies? My 3700X won't hit 4.4GHz on any core to save its life. All core overclock is more in the realm of 4.0-4.150GHz. Maybe I just have a bum chip?


----------



## Kildar

Veii said:


> Really @*Nekronata*
> We get that devs are pissed about random game crash reports ~ BUT let me destory your reality , game devs CAN do something against even unstable OCs
> Not letting DX11 (which is easy) to crash, or DX12 (which is hard to keep stable) not crash
> Devs always are on the forefront, but they shouldn't except that without failsafe optimization everyone will have a perfect OC in perfect thermal situations
> 
> It's devs work to make the engine NOT crash when the pc can function but is flickering - for example on bad ram OC or gpu arctifacting
> Why doesn't bench software crash on artifacting but cheapo games do ?
> 
> Before you rant about ones work, where bioses are very complex
> (btw mr better knowing , please find out WHY 0075 is unstable - you would be at least a help in this forum)
> Or before you want to shove the unstable engine issues on someones not absolutely perfect setup or power delivery
> (yes houses have unstable current too - you have to combat flickering clocks as a dev for your engine)
> Please start to fix your own issues and demonstrate us "knowledgeable kiddies" that you can do better then us :heart:
> we all want to be your educational _kiddies_, if you can actually deliver help instead just verbal nonsense :specool:


I have found that 99% of my game crashes have been due to incorrect RAM timings.


----------



## The Sandman

Dave001 said:


> I'm running a 2700x on a CH6E with 6401 BIOS, and as soon as I raise the BCLK above 101, it goes into OC Mode, and won't drop the frequency/voltages down.
> 
> Are there any tricks to running BCLK above 101?


I've run a +Bclk on several Bios' without issue with my 2700x. On 6401 I ran 102MHz bclk combined PE3 for a 4284 all core w/4437MHz multi/single core @ 1.356v.
If it's of any help have a look at Bios text file below. Make sure you check Windoz Power Plan, I run High Performance w/20% min processor state.


----------



## Dave001

The Sandman said:


> I've run a +Bclk on several Bios' without issue with my 2700x. On 6401 I ran 102MHz bclk combined PE3 for a 4284 all core w/4437MHz multi/single core @ 1.356v.
> If it's of any help have a look at Bios text file below. Make sure you check Windoz Power Plan, I run High Performance w/20% min processor state.


Thanks for the reply. Looking at your screen shots, your system appears to be dropping the frequency back, but not the voltage, mine wouldn't drop either back if I set the BCLK above 101.
But I did find a fix in the end, needed to change "AI Overclock Tuner" from D.O.C.P. Standard to Manual, now it's dropping both frequency and voltage when idle.

Edit:
With 101Mhz BCLK @ PE2 i'm seeing 4115Mhz all core/4317Mhz single core, with a negative offset 0.09375 core voltage.
With 102Mhz BCLK @ PE2 i'm seeing 4295Mhz all core/4390Mhz single core, with a negative offset 0.03750 core voltage, but after a couple of minutes of Prime95, the temps climb, and it's dropping back to 4050Mhz all core.


----------



## CentroX

Ia the stilts memory preset option gone?


----------



## The Sandman

Dave001 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Looking at your screen shots, your system appears to be dropping the frequency back, but not the voltage, mine wouldn't drop either back if I set the BCLK above 101.
> But I did find a fix in the end, needed to change "AI Overclock Tuner" from D.O.C.P. Standard to Manual, now it's dropping both frequency and voltage when idle.
> 
> Edit:
> With 101Mhz BCLK @ PE2 i'm seeing 4115Mhz all core/4317Mhz single core, with a negative offset 0.09375 core voltage.
> With 102Mhz BCLK @ PE2 i'm seeing 4295Mhz all core/4390Mhz single core, with a negative offset 0.03750 core voltage, but after a couple of minutes of Prime95, the temps climb, and it's dropping back to 4050Mhz all core.


Notice the second snip and check voltage under CPU Core Voltage (SV12...). Voltage does drop as expected.


----------



## Dave001

The Sandman said:


> Notice the second snip and check voltage under CPU Core Voltage (SV12...). Voltage does drop as expected.


Didn't notice that, weird your's doesn't drop under Core #0-7 VID, in them images, mine drops in both sections.


----------



## pschorr1123

CDub07 said:


> With the Official ABBA bios are users hitting targeted frequencies? My 3700X won't hit 4.4GHz on any core to save its life. All core overclock is more in the realm of 4.0-4.150GHz. Maybe I just have a bum chip?



Yes users on ABBA bios are hitting max boosts on single core. However, there seems to be more fine tuning required for 3900X owners as they are still just shy of 4.6 or only hit it on 1 or 2 cores. My 3700X for example hits 4400 on 6 out of 8 cores (1 at a time)

Supposedly the next Win 10 update will be "preferred core aware" and will schedule accordingly. As of now 3900X users may get the max boost but Windows will schedule the load on a much slower core so we will see.


----------



## MegamanAT

CDub07 said:


> With the Official ABBA bios are users hitting targeted frequencies? My 3700X won't hit 4.4GHz on any core to save its life. All core overclock is more in the realm of 4.0-4.150GHz. Maybe I just have a bum chip?


no. my 3900x also got higher frequencies with 7403. now it's max. 4516 MHz.


----------



## The Sandman

Dave001 said:


> Didn't notice that, weird your's doesn't drop under Core #0-7 VID, in them images, mine drops in both sections.


 It's due to using PE3.
VID doesn't change, completely normal.


One difference between our OC's is you're able to (attempting to anyway) run a negative OffSet. Guessing you're not on PE3.

Prior to raising bclk I ran just the PE3 with Vcore "+ Offset" and CPU LLC on "Auto" 4200/4350MHz @ 1.26v under load (results below).
After raising to 102MHz bclk no way would it run on Auto, ended up increasing to a +Offset of .03750v and a slight bump of SOC (1.05v to current 1.075v).


----------



## Phage

CeltPC said:


> At least for me, it is not the RAM timings, as I do that manually from Vitaliy Jungle's Thaiphoon Burner to paste XMP data into Ryzen DRAM Calculator (The great tool contributed by 1usmus) for timing recommendations as a guide.


So your performance in synthetics dropped slightly ?


----------



## Phage

CentroX said:


> Ia the stilts memory preset option gone?


Yes, it would appear so. I and someone else asked the same question.
The problem is that most people here are more knowledgable than I am and manually set them through 1usmus calculator. However, I don't know how to do that.
Whilst I could invest some hours into learning how to do it, I was much easier before and the removal of the presets seems a backward step for the rest of us.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

New BIOS 7501 ABBA (here we go again with performance uplift )
Now i can (easy) do 4400MHz/4300 at "only" 1.439v.
Not tweaked DDR4 too tight yet for now: 16-17-17-16-33-44 1T 1.415v

Blazing Fast for Gaming 
5203pts. MT & 507pts. ST in Cine20.
GoD i just Love my new ZEN2 !

===
-> https://valid.x86.fr/wsbrkn

===


----------



## tarkin

tarkin said:


> I need help guys. Does anyone know, where I can find the best timings/settings for my Samsung D-Die (F4-3400C16D-16GVK) Kit?
> 
> I can't find ANY information or guide how to tweak a Ram Kit with these kind of chips.
> 
> (i used Ryzen Dram Calc, but the settings dont work well)
> 
> My CPU: Ryzen 5 3600. I am only able to geht 3066MT/s stable (with optimized Timings). FCLK at 1.900Mhz
> 
> Thank you guys!


Back from vacation (post above is from end of sept). My current timings are:

I have relatively high Latency of about 76ns


----------



## bill1971

Hi guys, when I restart pc fans work lower, when I shut down and start again fans work fine, why this happen?
I want the settings to oc my cpu in bios, for some reason hz of cpu don't drop when idle, I use offset power. Which is the last stable bios without bugs, I have a ryzen 1700 cpu, flair 3200 mem.


----------



## The Sandman

bill1971 said:


> Hi guys, when I restart pc fans work lower, when I shut down and start again fans work fine, why this happen?
> I want the settings to oc my cpu in bios, for some reason hz of cpu don't drop when idle, I use offset power. Which is the last stable bios without bugs, I have a ryzen 1700 cpu, flair 3200 mem.



I recommend 6401 for 1st and Gen+. Till something better (with less bugs) that actually improves 1st and 2nd gen performance.
You may be experiencing a Bios Fan Bug depending on which UEFI you're currently running.
Try running Windows High Performance Power Plan with 20% minimum processor state in advanced power options along with OffSet voltage.


----------



## mito1172

bill1971 said:


> Hi guys, when I restart pc fans work lower, when I shut down and start again fans work fine, why this happen?
> I want the settings to oc my cpu in bios, for some reason hz of cpu don't drop when idle, I use offset power. Which is the last stable bios without bugs, I have a ryzen 1700 cpu, flair 3200 mem.


7003 bios installed and no problem. processor 1800x


----------



## CeltPC

Phage said:


> So your performance in synthetics dropped slightly ?


Yes, as per previous posting, aprox. 200-300 points in Cinebench R20.


----------



## BillysManis

*Where is ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO??*

Good morning peeps!

Did anyone notice there is no more ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO listed in UK site (https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/ROG-Republic-of-Gamers-Products/) and in other country sites (like GR site)?
I still find our board in the US site though (https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/).

Cheers.


----------



## MishelLngelo

BillysManis said:


> Good morning peeps!
> 
> Did anyone notice there is no more ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO listed in UK site (https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/ROG-Republic-of-Gamers-Products/) and in other country sites (like GR site)?
> I still find our board in the US site though (https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/).
> 
> Cheers.


I'm not sure they make it any more.


----------



## BillysManis

MishelLngelo said:


> I'm not sure they make it any more.


And what about support? Should we download new BIOSes from US site?
I'm just wondering...


----------



## MishelLngelo

BillysManis said:


> And what about support? Should we download new BIOSes from US site?
> I'm just wondering...


I think that BIOS is still going to be developed, big changes coming to AGESA next month and 3rd gen Ryzen is still supported.


----------



## Sentinela

Guys, i tested latest bios for my C6E, but i went back to 6403, but now i have code F9 when rebooting the pc. Have to hit the reset button on the case to get back normally. Any advices?


----------



## bill1971

The Sandman said:


> I recommend 6401 for 1st and Gen+. Till something better (with less bugs) that actually improves 1st and 2nd gen performance.
> You may be experiencing a Bios Fan Bug depending on which UEFI you're currently running.
> Try running Windows High Performance Power Plan with 20% minimum processor state in advanced power options along with OffSet voltage.


I download bios file but it doesn't let me install it in bios,it says that its not a proper bios file,why?


----------



## Dave001

bill1971 said:


> I download bios file but it doesn't let me install it in bios,it says that its not a proper bios file,why?


Use USB BIOS Flashback, that'll allow you to go back to 6401.


----------



## RyzenUser

*...*

...


----------



## RyzenUser

bill1971 said:


> Hi guys, when I restart pc fans work lower, when I shut down and start again fans work fine, why this happen?
> I want the settings to oc my cpu in bios, for some reason hz of cpu don't drop when idle, I use offset power. Which is the last stable bios without bugs, I have a ryzen 1700 cpu, flair 3200 mem.


Hi dude,

got the same problem, for me changing the power plan does the trick!
With ryzen balanced no downclocking anymore.
With high performance plan and min processor state between 5-20% my cpu is clocking up and down as expected.
Btw my volts are droping down at idle too.....


----------



## bill1971

Dave001 said:


> Use USB BIOS Flashback, that'll allow you to go back to 6401.


Yes OK I flashback bios, OK with cpu downclock when idle and volt, but the fan bug still exists, two years without a solution? Maybe I miss some settings in bios?


----------



## BUFUMAN

No thats what we get for this price.

I am lucky, no issues with my be quite pwm fans. All are working fine. Since Release.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## abso

What Audio Driver should I get for this board? The one on the Asus site is dated 2018/02/27.


----------



## LicSqualo

abso said:


> What Audio Driver should I get for this board? The one on the Asus site is dated 2018/02/27.


Here the latest: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?105341-DRIVERS-Realtek-HD-Audio-(UAD)


----------



## abso

LicSqualo said:


> Here the latest: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?105341-DRIVERS-Realtek-HD-Audio-(UAD)


The SS3 or SS3-DTS one?


----------



## Cellar Dweller

abso said:


> The SS3 or SS3-DTS one?



I use just the straight SS3 on my Crosshair VI Hero. You can check the specifications of the mobo and if it states DTS is available which is probably on the newer boards is the one you'd choose for those.


PS: A newer version has just been released. Use link I posted previously or the one by Abso above - they are the same location. 6.0.8809.1 up from 6.0.8804.1. Like I stated previously these are released just about every other week lately.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Cellar Dweller said:


> I use just the straight SS3 on my Crosshair VI Hero. You can check the specifications of the mobo and if it states DTS is available which is probably on the newer boards is the one you'd choose for those.
> 
> 
> PS: A newer version has just been released. Use link I posted previously or the one by Abso above - they are the same location. 6.0.8809.1 up from 6.0.8804.1. Like I stated previously these are released just about every other week lately.


6.0.8804.1 made my sound quieter for some reason. I will have to try these new ones


----------



## LicSqualo

abso said:


> The SS3 or SS3-DTS one?


SS3, we don't have the DTS option in our MB (or at least for mine)


----------



## Neoony

Just to throw this out here.


I couldnt stand that I cant choose 5.1 or DTS in Windows with Realtek stock drivers.

Especially as some games and some other software decide whether to play 5.1 based on your windows settings.



So I use the modded drivers from here: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...win7-win8-win8-1-win10-post-your-mods.250915/


Now I can simply choose 5.1 :









And I can use DTS whenever I set it in player like PotPlayer. (Or simply whenever the source defines that it wants DTS audio)



I think you can also choose DTS as default when installing those drivers, or it was an option last time I updated. (I just dont use DTS as default, because my headphones Soundcard doesnt support it...only use it for receiver/speakers whenever I set it in my player)



Although I think this doesnt include support for Sonic Studio 3...I never used that. But I wonder if it worked, if you just manually installed SS3 from the official drivers over the modded drivers.


EDIT:
Oh btw, to add. I dont think I ever had any effects to work from all those "enhancements" and "additional software" from the modded driver. Iam mainly in it for the modded driver to allow 5.1 or DTS in windows. But maybe I just didnt try them properly.


EDIT2: Also this is mainly on Digital output/Optical/SPDIF...not sure if there are the same issues with the Analogs


EDIT3:
Did the latest update and now I can choose between both 5.1 or DTS


----------



## Cellar Dweller

Sideways2k said:


> 6.0.8804.1 made my sound quieter for some reason. I will have to try these new ones



These should make it louder. It's kind of strange because it's like every other release seems to do that. Windows patches were the cause of it at one point and known to MS. These ones though are really loud compared to the previous at least for me.


----------



## nexxusty

I'm just going to leave this here....

Sabrent Rocket 500GB PCI-E 4.0 WORKING @ 4.0 on CH6.


*Edit*

Every second since my initial post, this SSD has been functioning well, with no issues at all. I have been playing Borderlands 3 on it the entire time to make sure it wasn't going to crash or give performance issues.

So.... I am personally at a loss. Asus Crosshair VI Hero PCI-E 4.0 IS working for me. There is an option for the X16 link to use PCI-E 4.0 mode too.

Now, I am not just outright saying that "YES!! Gen4 works with CH6/X370 ABSOLUTELY!! Completely compatible!!!". So far, there hasn't been the slightest issue. Seemingly. Gaming and benchmarks come back positive. That's not enough for me to make a final judgement however. We need to do something like PC Mark or something along those lines to really test the drive "real world" and compare it with same drive & an X570 chipset board. Sustained writes for more than "X" amount of seconds may suffer, possibly other weird errata.

I do believe however, in the end, there will NOT be any issues with this board specifically. It is a FANTASTICALLY made motherboard. I have had a Ryzen 1700 @ 4.0ghz in this, a Ryzen 2700x @ 4.3ghz in this, and now.... A Ryzen 3600 @ 4.2ghz using PCI-E 4.0 when it was never supposed to do so. I personally have absolutely no choice but to say this is the best board I have ever owned. Period.

The PCI-E 4.0 issues, as I understand them, arise when the copper traces within the motherboard are not up to the task of doing PCI-E 4.0. That, AND, the physical routing of said traces. For all intents and purposes, the designers of this board went overkill with size of the traces, or copper purity, or something to make them top notch. Routed the best way possible, the fact that the m.2 slot is decently far from the CPU and this still works.... REALLY says something. I have Borderlands 3 on the new Gen4 SSD and nothing else. The game actually almost plays perfectly now. I am one of many having stuttering issues. Before the game was on a Samsung SM951, no slouch. Still, the drive difference is noticeable in game. It's smooth 98% of the time. IMO, if there was an issue with the SSD @ Gen4 on my CH6.... I certainly wouldn't get better perfs, or one would think anyway. The fact that m.2 works from so far away from the CPU, means IMO, the x16 slot will probably work in Gen4 mode too.

I do REALLY wish WE could have our cake and eat it too, however, BIOS 7201 I believe is the last BIOS to support Gen4 testing. The AGESA is at 1.0.0.2 I believe.... so it could be better. I was hoping those, or some modded BIOSes floating around would have had the Gen4 enabled BIOS used as a base. No one answered me, not once, or anyone else about the BIOSes themselves or Gen4 support in general for the CH6. I am not complaining, I just find it hard to believe I am the first one to try this on OCN. Let alone, honestly, this thread. LOL. 

Cheers guys, any thoughts welcome!


----------



## CDub07

Glad to see you extending the life of this amazing board. Yes as you can see the CH6 thread is mostly a ghost town now. Everyone either moved cause newer toys were released and resulted better results and/or the thread turned a 1st Gen Hardware Civil War. Ppl really started to get nasty and blamed the few insider ppl, that actually new what the heck the settings in the motherboard did, for Asus issues and from there it just kept going down hill. My only issue so far is sound started making a feedback noise but I switched to PCIE audio card and haven't looked back. May just be driver related but I don't feel like swapping back over to onboard yet.


----------



## Kactus

*Issues after 3900x upgrade*

Hello. Never posted on a forum before, so hopefully I'm doing this correctly. I am struggling with with some odd issues and figured to ask some people with experience.

I've had my C6H since 2017 (around 2-3 months after it released I believe) and had it paired with a 1700 until just yesterday after upgrading to a 3900x.
I had always used the same formatted fat32 usb drive to flash BIOS updates, but oddly that function stopped working months ago and typically use EZ Flash now with some
minor difficulties.

Before the CPU swap, I updated the BIOS to 7501 (now on 0075) and installed the latest chipset drivers.
After installing the 3900x and using CMOS, the system did some power cycling on it's own (fairly normal). The CPU fan turned off and on during operation, but eventually made it into the BIOS.

The 1.5V seemed concerning at first, but apparently it is normal. I wanted to set a negative voltage offset in the meantime, but when attempting, the BIOS froze up.
After restarting the system I got back into the BIOS. Strangely the BIOS will always freeze up when accessing Ai Tweaker. But only Ai Tweaker it seems.

I decided to proceed on into Windows and everything seems fine. The fans rpms will gradually fluctuate up & down, but the 1700 did that anyway on default settings.
HWinfo required another install of the latest chipset drivers for it to work. Ryzen Master doesn't seem to work after some reinstalls of its own.
I ran Cinebench R15 with no issues and the multi-core scores were around 3220.

I noticed there is a new stutter when navigating the desktop. Ran some games and the system surprisingly performed very well with no hiccups
despite the desktop performance issues.

The last oddity I recall is when I perform a system restart. The computer will hang with no display following with a code 62-63? (can't remember right now)
I get the same result from all restart attempts.

I ordered a new usb flash drive to see if that helps with the BIOS flashing issue. 
Never messed with the motherboard battery, but might try pulling it for a certain amount of time or otherwise replace it. 
I have yet to try any re-seating of parts as of now.

Hopefully the details I provided are helpful. Any tips or advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## diaaablo

CDub07 said:


> Glad to see you extending the life of this amazing board. Yes as you can see the CH6 thread is mostly a ghost town now. Everyone either moved cause newer toys were released and resulted better results and/or the thread turned a 1st Gen Hardware Civil War. Ppl really started to get nasty and blamed the few insider ppl, that actually new what the heck the settings in the motherboard did, for Asus issues and from there it just kept going down hill. My only issue so far is sound started making a feedback noise but I switched to PCIE audio card and haven't looked back. May just be driver related but I don't feel like swapping back over to onboard yet.


In my case: because everything is working good, I see no reason to write about it here ) I'm using this board since launch, have changed 1st and 2nd Gen. of Ryzen with basically no problems at all. There was a few minor bugs, but nothing critical. Very happy with it and suppose to use it with 4th Gen, if it will be compatible.

*Kactus*, try to flash via "BIOS Flashback" function.


----------



## Sonyswarm

I have used this board since July 2017, some minor bugs at launch and cold memory bugs but overall I have been happy with the board. I lost the silicon lottery with my 1700x however and could only manage around 3.8 @ 1.4v and my b-die G-skill kits could only hit 3200 cl14. 

Just upgraded to a 3900x (updated bios to 0075) and it worked like a charm. The same b-die kit now runs at 3600 cl14 with much tighter timings, thanks to the dram calculator. I am very happy with the board so far.


----------



## Kactus

diaaablo said:


> *Kactus*, try to flash via "BIOS Flashback" function.


I'll give it a shot. I have a new USB drive arriving today, so hopefully my old one was the cause of my Flashback issues.

Oddly enough, after using my system last night, Ryzen Master now works but HWinfo will not. The desktop stutter went away. Possibly Windows related since it cleared up after an update. The system is relatively stable though.

I'll update if the new USB and Flashback solves my BIOS issues.


----------



## abso

How well does this board handle 4x8GB E-Dies in combination with Zen2?. Right now I have 2x8GB running at 3800/CL16, if I add another 2x8GB can I say goodbye to 3800mhz?


----------



## CDub07

Kactus said:


> I'll give it a shot. I have a new USB drive arriving today, so hopefully my old one was the cause of my Flashback issues.
> 
> Oddly enough, after using my system last night, Ryzen Master now works but HWinfo will not. The desktop stutter went away. Possibly Windows related since it cleared up after an update. The system is relatively stable though.
> 
> I'll update if the new USB and Flashback solves my BIOS issues.


Very odd about the micro stutters. My 1700X always gave me stutters on this board(WIFI) but after upgrading to a 3700X all the little hiccups of Ryzen went away and this has been on buttery smooth PC. Running the latest BIOS so I can't comment on the older BIOS.


----------



## roco_smith

Also no problem what so ever on my Crosshair Extreme VI , with the latest Bios update this board is making my 3900x a champion, using 4 stick of 8GB Bdie Memory at 3800mhz with very good performance in every aspect


----------



## chrisjames61

CentroX said:


> Ia the stilts memory preset option gone?


I can't find them in the boost fix bios. I keep thinking they may be buried in some sub menu but I doubt it.


----------



## bloot

Does the search function work for you on this board? I press F9 but nothing happens.


----------



## Takla

bloot said:


> Does the search function work for you on this board? I press F9 but nothing happens.


No. It never worked on this board.


----------



## amin12345

Guys my cinebench r20 score is 7000 is this normal? I see some benchmarks around 7600 score.
all the cores boost up to 4074mhz. 
My Temps are 80c while running cinebench I am on bios version 7501.
The motherboard is brand new as the last motherboard I had died it has a short on all the vrm's they are all shorted to ground from somewhere on the borad
I got the same HERO VI again but didn't test the cinebench score on that last borad I had I could remember it was between 4100mhz to 4300mhz on Bios ver 007.


----------



## boostedabarth

amin12345 said:


> Guys my cinebench r20 score is 7000 is this normal? I see some benchmarks around 7600 score.
> all the cores boost up to 4074mhz.
> My Temps are 80c while running cinebench I am on bios version 7501.
> The motherboard is brand new as the last motherboard I had died it has a short on all the vrm's they are all shorted to ground from somewhere on the borad
> I got the same HERO VI again but didn't test the cinebench score on that last borad I had I could remember it was between 4100mhz to 4300mhz on Bios ver 007.


C6H, 7501, 3900x

PBO Enabled, Level 4, 200mhz
Auto voltage, etc.

3600MHz Ram 16-16-16-16-32-48 1T (and subtimings from DRAM Calc) (actually 3200mhz B Die OC'd)

No problems boosting to 4.625GHz.


https://imgur.com/a/vflnFz6


----------



## amin12345

boostedabarth said:


> C6H, 7501, 3900x
> 
> PBO Enabled, Level 4, 200mhz
> Auto voltage, etc.
> 
> 3600MHz Ram 16-16-16-16-32-48 1T (c) (actually 3200mhz B Die OC'd)
> 
> No problems boosting to 4.625GHz.
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/vflnFz6



my RAM is at 3466mhz timings are 14-15-13-30-44 1T and sub timings from DRAM Calculater samsung B-Die.
I will try Level 4, 200mhz Auto voltage now and report back.


----------



## amin12345

amin12345 said:


> my RAM is at 3466mhz timings are 14-15-13-30-44 1T and sub timings from DRAM Calculater samsung B-Die.
> I will try Level 4, 200mhz Auto voltage now and report back.





boostedabarth said:


> C6H, 7501, 3900x
> 
> PBO Enabled, Level 4, 200mhz
> Auto voltage, etc.
> 
> 3600MHz Ram 16-16-16-16-32-48 1T (and subtimings from DRAM Calc) (actually 3200mhz B Die OC'd)
> 
> No problems boosting to 4.625GHz.
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/vflnFz6


 I just tried Level 4, 200mhz Auto voltage same results. 7000 cenebench score and 4074 all core and single core boost to 4574mhz.


----------



## boostedabarth

amin12345 said:


> I just tried Level 4, 200mhz Auto voltage same results. 7000 cenebench score and 4074 all core and single core boost to 4574mhz.


Give me a sec, I'll just send you my bios settings backup.


----------



## boostedabarth

boostedabarth said:


> Give me a sec, I'll just send you my bios settings backup.


https://drive.google.com/open?id=1VvTCu-O3Ivnsnrtxt6-uazi9ezmMR71_

CMO and TXT, both in a zip as well.

Asus C6H 7501 Bios
G.Skill Trident Z Samsung B. Die (2x8GB) 3200MHz C14 @ 3600 C16 @ 1.42v
3900X

AIO: Thermaltake 360mm


----------



## elguero

amin12345 said:


> Guys my cinebench r20 score is 7000 is this normal? I see some benchmarks around 7600 score.
> all the cores boost up to 4074mhz.
> My Temps are 80c while running cinebench I am on bios version 7501.
> The motherboard is brand new as the last motherboard I had died it has a short on all the vrm's they are all shorted to ground from somewhere on the borad
> I got the same HERO VI again but didn't test the cinebench score on that last borad I had I could remember it was between 4100mhz to 4300mhz on Bios ver 007.


Are you running any monitoring software on the background, for example, running icue on my system shaves about 10% from my score on cinebench


----------



## Zeryth

I have 4x8 gb e die, they can easily run 3800mhz, the problem for me is the fclk that can't go higher than 3600.


----------



## abso

Zeryth said:


> I have 4x8 gb e die, they can easily run 3800mhz, the problem for me is the fclk that can't go higher than 3600.


and with 2x8GB fclk was running fine at 3800?


----------



## Fabio Bertelli

friends, may I ask your opinion?

I am following the forum and it seems to me that problems with Ryzen 3000 have been resolved with bios updates.

This weekend I was finally able to buy a Crosshair VI. I had been looking for a motherboard since July.
About the motherboard, are you satisfied with it?

The processor will probably be a Ryzen 3600.
For low cost, one memory Corsair 3200 cl 16 (2x8) costing under $ 99, could it be a good deal? Any tips?


----------



## nexxusty

CDub07 said:


> Glad to see you extending the life of this amazing board. Yes as you can see the CH6 thread is mostly a ghost town now. Everyone either moved cause newer toys were released and resulted better results and/or the thread turned a 1st Gen Hardware Civil War. Ppl really started to get nasty and blamed the few insider ppl, that actually new what the heck the settings in the motherboard did, for Asus issues and from there it just kept going down hill. My only issue so far is sound started making a feedback noise but I switched to PCIE audio card and haven't looked back. May just be driver related but I don't feel like swapping back over to onboard yet.


Uhhh, no friggin way. That started happening to me in the past 2 days. I've just been using my Bluetooth Headphones, however this is interesting.

Also, possibly extremely annoying as I have two high end gaming systems right now and have to sell one. I decided to keep the i9-9900K/Asus Maximus XI Extreme combo over the AMD combo.

However..... Anyone buying the AMD Combo with my CH6 will likely have issues with the audio too. Obviously, this is completely unacceptable to sell in this condition.

I'm going to have to test to see if something has gone wrong with the board, as well as physically look it over too. Damn. I was really hoping it wasn't a hardware issue, I actually get pops and clicks only.

Not sure if this is the feedback you mentioned. I suppose I should have asked this immediately. Lol. Let me know?

Also, to what you said about bringing new life into the board.... Absolutely, I love doing this. I've done it since I was a teenager with upgrades. Back then it was more of a financial need than a test like I have done here.

Honestly though, I am BAFFLED as to why this isn't common knowledge already. There's no write ups about it anywhere and even when I made this post, with proof here and other places.... The response was pretty lackluster. I expected, because of the lack of literally ANY proof online apart from mine here would make some people quite happy. Ahh well, good intentions. 🙂

It does work though. I have not had a single issue man. Nothing. I'm no Engineer, however I really do believe that the First x16 PCI-E slots will work in PCI-E 4.0 mode with a Radeon 5700/XT. I'd be very surprised if it didn't because the m.2 slot is much further away and there are no issues with the length of the traces. Which is what was told to all of us by AMD themselves, if there was going to be issues, the trace length or other issues with the traces themselves would be at fault. So because the m.2 linked to the CPU works even that far away, it stands to reason the first PCI-E x16 will likely work at 4.0 as well. Possibly even the 2nd slot as well.

The options for 4.0 being enabled are (from top to bottom) First x16 Slot, Second x16 Slot, m.2 Slot. All the other options for PCI-E Generation are limited to 3.0. I wouldn't be completely surprised if the CH6's potential PCI-E 4.0 Slots were all populated, in 4.0 mode with no issues.

I also wouldn't be surprised if only 1 or 2 device/s worked in PCI-E 4.0 mode and adding another Gen4 device/s is exactly what made AMD say what they did. There has been NO publicly done testing aside from my leap of faith with this SSD. Hehe.



Fabio Bertelli said:


> friends, may I ask your opinion?
> 
> I am following the forum and it seems to me that problems with Ryzen 3000 have been resolved with bios updates.
> 
> This weekend I was finally able to buy a Crosshair VI. I had been looking for a motherboard since July.
> About the motherboard, are you satisfied with it?
> 
> The processor will probably be a Ryzen 3600.
> For low cost, one memory Corsair 3200 cl 16 (2x8) costing under $ 99, could it be a good deal? Any tips?


It's the best board I have ever owned. There also hasn't wver been any problems with Ryzen 3000 that any other board hasn't had. I assume you are referring to the widespread boosting issue.

This is fixed for the majority of people in BIOS 7501. You do lose PCI-E 4.0 support with any BIOS past 7201 though, for me (for obvious reasons) that's a deal breaker.

BIOS 7201 is not as good as BIOS 7501 for RAM overclocking though. Personally can verify this. 3733mhz max with 7201, 3800mhz max with 7501. Karu Memtest.


----------



## photon0

Sentinela said:


> New bios for Crosshair VI Extreme out, 7002.
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...XTREME/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-7002.zip


Could you support link of C6E 7002 bios, please ?


There is no way to get one now.


----------



## Fanu

also happy with my C6E board paired with 2700X and 2x8GB b-die (but I cant make it run faster than 3333MHz 14-14-14-14-28 stable)
plan on upgrading to zen3 CPUs once they come (hopefully X370 asus motherboards will have BIOS support for them)

VRMs are total overkill on C6E and I've never seen temps reach over 60C 

there is ****load of BIOS options and there has been numerous BIOS releases so far (most good, some with annoying bugs)


----------



## amin12345

elguero said:


> amin12345 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys my cinebench r20 score is 7000 is this normal? I see some benchmarks around 7600 score.
> all the cores boost up to 4074mhz.
> My Temps are 80c while running cinebench I am on bios version 7501.
> The motherboard is brand new as the last motherboard I had died it has a short on all the vrm's they are all shorted to ground from somewhere on the borad
> I got the same HERO VI again but didn't test the cinebench score on that last borad I had I could remember it was between 4100mhz to 4300mhz on Bios ver 007.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you running any monitoring software on the background, for example, running icue on my system shaves about 10% from my score on cinebench
Click to expand...

I do have it installed yes. Will disable and check.
I think my issue is the all core boost @4074mhz its too low I think. People with 3900x what is your all core boost speed when running cinebench r20? bios version.


----------



## Kactus

Figured I'd update as promised.

The new USB Drive solved my Flashback issue. I guess my 4 year old Drive deteriorated just enough to not fully work properly. A reflash of 0075 worked perfectly along with all applications functioning just fine afterwards. Code 62 went away after re-seating the GPU and Ram. Overall the system seems very stable now.


----------



## Fabio Bertelli

nexxusty said:


> It's the best board I have ever owned. There also hasn't wver been any problems with Ryzen 3000 that any other board hasn't had. I assume you are referring to the widespread boosting issue.
> 
> This is fixed for the majority of people in BIOS 7501. You do lose PCI-E 4.0 support with any BIOS past 7201 though, for me (for obvious reasons) that's a deal breaker.
> 
> BIOS 7201 is not as good as BIOS 7501 for RAM overclocking though. Personally can verify this. 3733mhz max with 7201, 3800mhz max with 7501. Karu Memtest.


Thank you so much, your words made me excited about CH6!
I'm very happy for start build my pc after years only using laptops


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

HeroVI It's the one of the Best RyZen m.boards around.
Even used is a way to go 

PS.
I have it since the pre-order.
Worked with 3200MHz CL16 (Zen 1700 gen.1) 
then w/B-die at 3466MHz CL14

Now working on Zen 2, with B-die at 3800MHz CL16


----------



## photon0

*null*

null


----------



## photon0

*Request of bios 7002*

Can I ask file of C6E 7002 bios, please?


There is no way I can get one now.




and possibly all other bioses including beta.


I suggest we should make sold archive of bios.


Sentinela said:


> New bios for Crosshair VI Extreme out, 7002.
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...XTREME/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-7002.zip


----------



## Dave001

photon0 said:


> Can I ask file of C6E 7002 bios, please?


https://www.dropbox.com/s/nsfs7gnv1fao7re/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-7002.CAP?dl=0


----------



## akira2080

*GEN 4 suppport gone.*

Hello guys, after I tryed newer 7401 BIOS on my Ryzen 2600X I rolled back to 6401 BIOS using USB Flashback.

But when I check GEN 4 support now I can not see it? 

What happened? Maybe Newly AMD chipset drivers is a problem? Should I uninstall them completely? 

How I can get back GEN4.

P.S. Long time lurker (owning C6H for almost 2 years, first time writing)


----------



## nby

*Weird bug since installing a 3700X*

Hi,
I've been using this board since it came out with a 1700 but recently upgraded to the 3700X. Works fine, quite noticable imporvement in VR games.
But ever since upgrading the CPU my GPU (2080 Trio) fans go to max if it reaches 71-72C. GPU fan control works perfectly as long as it's below that temperature but once it reaches that the fan control stops working and the fans on the GPU go to 100%. Nothing else changed on the PC, just the CPU. Tried all the BIOS versions that work with 3rd gen and they are all the same. The GPU works fine in another PC even when reaching 71-72C so that is okay too. Doesn't matter if i have custom fan curve or not, OC or stock (both the GPU and everything in the BIOS as well). CPU never goes above 60C when gaming, most of the time it's at 50-55. Completely stable, no crashes or artifacts but sounds like a jet engine if it gets hot.

Has any1 seen something like this before?
Thanks!
Br,
nby


----------



## Tugend

*Noise from CPU socket.*

Hello guys, may I ask you if you have same noise as me or not? My system is Asus hero vi and ryzen 3600. I can hear this noise 50 cm away from pc. I have ssd and all fans off. Asus said That I should send my board under the warranty, but I know how there service bad is and Asus forum is quite. I used 2 PSU and 2 different coolers but the noise is the same. The noise is coming from backplate area. Thank you. https://drive.google.com/open?id=1LYVTRsWJDdWqVMBL_7nbsMD_GD7gTsNH


----------



## Yviena

Hmm no matter what i do i can't get 3733mhz 4x8 B-die to boot, i just get a black screen, i already found the most stable RZQ/cadbus with 3666 completely stable with a latency of 64.7ns, does this mean that the cpu in question just can't do 3733mhz with 4 ram sticks, or could it be something else?


----------



## Serchio

Yviena said:


> Hmm no matter what i do i can't get 3733mhz 4x8 B-die to boot, i just get a black screen, i already found the most stable RZQ/cadbus with 3666 completely stable with a latency of 64.7ns, does this mean that the cpu in question just can't do 3733mhz with 4 ram sticks, or could it be something else?




Probably the case of 4 mem sticks - it is more troublesome for the CPU to handle them.

You should be happy - it is a really good result!


----------



## roco_smith

I have my Crosshair VI Extreme Ryzen 3900X with 4 stick Bdie 8GB x 4 at 3800 mhz Flck at 1900 with good Timmings at 60s. May be the kit that you have doesn't go any more further. Mine are Corsair Samsung Bdie


----------



## Fanu

any other ryzen 1xxx and 2xxx owners waiting on Zen3 to upgrade their CPUs? I see little reason to upgrade to zen2 considering the performance I am getting with my 2700X

hopefully Asus supports zen3 on x370 motherboard (hopefully BIOS size wont be the limiting factor..)


----------



## Jesaul

Abba has increased latency by 3ms for me from 63 to 66.


----------



## Kildar

Fanu said:


> any other ryzen 1xxx and 2xxx owners waiting on Zen3 to upgrade their CPUs? I see little reason to upgrade to zen2 considering the performance I am getting with my 2700X.
> 
> Hopefully, Asus supports zen3 on x370 motherboard (hopefully BIOS size won't be the limiting factor..)


I wanted to get a 3900X, but I'm sitting on the fence right now as I really don't have the money (being retired and on a fixed income and all) right now.

My SS starts on Feb 2020 and I will have my ITR by then too, but I may just wait until Zen 3 comes out and get the whole shebang, new MB, CPU, and maybe DDR5 will be out by then?


----------



## CDub07

nexxusty said:


> Uhhh, no friggin way. That started happening to me in the past 2 days. I've just been using my Bluetooth Headphones, however this is interesting.
> 
> Also, possibly extremely annoying as I have two high end gaming systems right now and have to sell one. I decided to keep the i9-9900K/Asus Maximus XI Extreme combo over the AMD combo.
> 
> However..... Anyone buying the AMD Combo with my CH6 will likely have issues with the audio too. Obviously, this is completely unacceptable to sell in this condition.
> 
> I'm going to have to test to see if something has gone wrong with the board, as well as physically look it over too. Damn. I was really hoping it wasn't a hardware issue, I actually get pops and clicks only.
> 
> Not sure if this is the feedback you mentioned. I suppose I should have asked this immediately. Lol. Let me know?
> 
> Also, to what you said about bringing new life into the board.... Absolutely, I love doing this. I've done it since I was a teenager with upgrades. Back then it was more of a financial need than a test like I have done here.
> 
> Honestly though, I am BAFFLED as to why this isn't common knowledge already. There's no write ups about it anywhere and even when I made this post, with proof here and other places.... The response was pretty lackluster. I expected, because of the lack of literally ANY proof online apart from mine here would make some people quite happy. Ahh well, good intentions. 🙂
> 
> It does work though. I have not had a single issue man. Nothing. I'm no Engineer, however I really do believe that the First x16 PCI-E slots will work in PCI-E 4.0 mode with a Radeon 5700/XT. I'd be very surprised if it didn't because the m.2 slot is much further away and there are no issues with the length of the traces. Which is what was told to all of us by AMD themselves, if there was going to be issues, the trace length or other issues with the traces themselves would be at fault. So because the m.2 linked to the CPU works even that far away, it stands to reason the first PCI-E x16 will likely work at 4.0 as well. Possibly even the 2nd slot as well.
> 
> The options for 4.0 being enabled are (from top to bottom) First x16 Slot, Second x16 Slot, m.2 Slot. All the other options for PCI-E Generation are limited to 3.0. I wouldn't be completely surprised if the CH6's potential PCI-E 4.0 Slots were all populated, in 4.0 mode with no issues.
> 
> I also wouldn't be surprised if only 1 or 2 device/s worked in PCI-E 4.0 mode and adding another Gen4 device/s is exactly what made AMD say what they did. There has been NO publicly done testing aside from my leap of faith with this SSD. Hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the best board I have ever owned. There also hasn't wver been any problems with Ryzen 3000 that any other board hasn't had. I assume you are referring to the widespread boosting issue.
> 
> This is fixed for the majority of people in BIOS 7501. You do lose PCI-E 4.0 support with any BIOS past 7201 though, for me (for obvious reasons) that's a deal breaker.
> 
> BIOS 7201 is not as good as BIOS 7501 for RAM overclocking though. Personally can verify this. 3733mhz max with 7201, 3800mhz max with 7501. Karu Memtest.


Yeah its more of a popping and crackling sound than anything else. Asus told me to just RMA the board for that but just for a audio port I wish I would. You could sell the board still just get a nice PCIE sound card and bundle it with it and make it known. Ive had my CH6 running 24/7 for at least 3 years + and that is the only issue I have.(Have bum Asus ROG RX580 that is video crashing but it also may be related to Google Chrome H/W acceleration being checked.)


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Here is my new LLT DRAM Timings

==


----------



## photon0

Thank you.


----------



## varyak

Hey guys,
maybe one of you know of a solution. I always face a double "shutdown" when cold booting. It goes on -> off -> on -> off -> on. It is stable afterwards, but a bit annoying.


----------



## Takla

varyak said:


> Hey guys,
> maybe one of you know of a solution. I always face a double "shutdown" when cold booting. It goes on -> off -> on -> off -> on. It is stable afterwards, but a bit annoying.


Are you using the 0075 beta bios? It shouldn't happen with that one. Also, having a DRAM Voltage Boot settings other than "Auto" can also cause this.


----------



## datspike

I've got another 3600 to test, so there are results:
105 BCLK, PBO MAX, 10X, BCO +200


Spoiler














R15 213/1721

This cpu has some issues running high FCLK (1833+), I'm getting freezes every 2 minutes or so when cpu is warmed up in games. Will test today if increasing vsoc/vddg helps
It can post anything up to 1925 FCLK tho.


----------



## amin12345

varyak said:


> Hey guys,
> maybe one of you know of a solution. I always face a double "shutdown" when cold booting. It goes on -> off -> on -> off -> on. It is stable afterwards, but a bit annoying.


Same issue here with bios 7501.


----------



## ortizjammet

varyak said:


> Hey guys,
> maybe one of you know of a solution. I always face a double "shutdown" when cold booting. It goes on -> off -> on -> off -> on. It is stable afterwards, but a bit annoying.


seems normal. I think thats how they boot with higher memory voltage.


----------



## dual109

hi,

Whats the deal with memory bandwidth with the 0075 bios. I've just flashed from 6401 to 0075 coming from a 1700x to 3700x and finding that my bandwidth has dropped about 4000mbs using Aida memory and cache benchmark, previously got about 54000mbs now struggling to get 50000mb. For both instances I've used the 1usmus Dram calculator v1.62. I also saved my timings from previous bios before flashing to 0075 and compared the timings between both bios and timings are almost identical. Is this a bios difference or something I'm overlooking when transferring timings from calculator to bios? Btw using FlareX [email protected]


Cheers


----------



## Takla

dual109 said:


> hi,
> 
> Whats the deal with memory bandwidth with the 0075 bios. I've just flashed from 6401 to 0075 coming from a 1700x to 3700x and finding that my bandwidth has dropped about 4000mbs using Aida memory and cache benchmark, previously got about 54000mbs now struggling to get 50000mb. For both instances I've used the 1usmus Dram calculator v1.62. I also saved my timings from previous bios before flashing to 0075 and compared the timings between both bios and timings are almost identical. Is this a bios difference or something I'm overlooking when transferring timings from calculator to bios? Btw using FlareX [email protected]
> 
> 
> Cheers


most likely some AMD CBS setting that gets disabled on the newer bios which causes the performance drop. that or you need to set all the timings in the dram section manually (and I mean everything) since they affect some hidden timings which you can't tweak via bios.


----------



## Plissken

Do you guys install the Asmedia USB drivers found in the C6H download page? They are 2 years old... strange thing is that both the C7H and C8H doesn't have them in their respective DL page. I have uninstalled them though and let Windows 10 use its own USB drivers... what do you think?


----------



## Cellar Dweller

Plissken said:


> Do you guys install the Asmedia USB drivers found in the C6H download page? They are 2 years old... strange thing is that both the C7H and C8H doesn't have them in their respective DL page. I have uninstalled them though and let Windows 10 use its own USB drivers... what do you think?



Funny you brought that up. I always like having latest and greatest and went searching the net for that very same thing the other day. I ended up just using the MS driver for Asmedia.


It was a cab file from Microsoft and this is the version: AsMedia USB3.1 eXtensible Host Controller (ASM1143) = 8/15/2019 - 1.16.59.1. This was on a C6H mobo. I also tried finding the AMD ones but assume those possibly get updated via the AMD Chipset drivers.


----------



## maxrealliti

https://www.station-drivers.com/ind...tory&Itemid=352&func=fileinfo&id=4162&lang=en last driver asmedia official


----------



## amin12345

Thanks @boostedabarth your settings worked for my ram at 3600mhz now. CPU remines unaffected still getting 7000 cinebench score.


----------



## CentroX

Ryzen 3950X is a monster. Will CH6 support it?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

CentroX said:


> Ryzen 3950X is a monster. Will CH6 support it?


Yes and the VRMs are more than capable.

I suspect support will come with the 1.0.0.4 AGESA. Which is also meant to have over 100 fixes and improvements next month, or earlier if we get a beta (Fingers crossed)


----------



## diaaablo

*diaaablo*



Sideways2k said:


> Yes and the VRMs are more than capable.
> 
> I suspect support will come with the 1.0.0.4 AGESA. Which is also meant to have over 100 fixes and improvements next month, or earlier if we get a beta (Fingers crossed)


Support is already there since 7403

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_CPU/


----------



## -Gifted-

Can anyone offer any insight on an issues ive had on and off for about a year now that never seems to be fixed, and im running out of trial and error.

Crosshair 6 - 3900X (although had a 2700X before and cpu swap made no difference)

Windows 10 - I will get completely random USB disconnect and reconnect sounds in windows, and on oocasions perphirals with diconnect and reconnect for a split second. Mostly notice this which sim-racing in VR, and on some occasions it will actually be enough to crash out of vr headset or racing wheel, but thats very rare. However you can have the pc just on idle and it will also do it sometimes.

Ive tried changing basically everything at this point - usb cables. moving ports around, updating and trying every usb driver i can find. Tried almost every single Power config setting in windows.

The problem is its so intermittent. I might not see it for a whole week.. and then it happens 3 times in 1 hour. Ill make a change but cant see if its made a difference. 

Has anyone esle had random USB reconnect issues with this board they found a fix for?


----------



## amin12345

-Gifted- said:


> Can anyone offer any insight on an issues ive had on and off for about a year now that never seems to be fixed, and im running out of trial and error.
> 
> Crosshair 6 - 3900X (although had a 2700X before and cpu swap made no difference)
> 
> Windows 10 - I will get completely random USB disconnect and reconnect sounds in windows, and on oocasions perphirals with diconnect and reconnect for a split second. Mostly notice this which sim-racing in VR, and on some occasions it will actually be enough to crash out of vr headset or racing wheel, but thats very rare. However you can have the pc just on idle and it will also do it sometimes.
> 
> Ive tried changing basically everything at this point - usb cables. moving ports around, updating and trying every usb driver i can find. Tried almost every single Power config setting in windows.
> 
> The problem is its so intermittent. I might not see it for a whole week.. and then it happens 3 times in 1 hour. Ill make a change but cant see if its made a difference.
> 
> Has anyone esle had random USB reconnect issues with this board they found a fix for?


I had same issue the other day.
It started when I disabled some startup programs/services related to h100i corsair. There is an program on the net I found which tells you what is exactly is disconnecting and reconnecting you just have to let it run and it detects it.
I dont know the name of the program if you cant find it on the net I'll search on my history and tell you the program I used.


----------



## -Gifted-

amin12345 said:


> I had same issue the other day.
> It started when I disabled some startup programs/services related to h100i corsair. There is an program on the net I found which tells you what is exactly is disconnecting and reconnecting you just have to let it run and it detects it.
> I dont know the name of the program if you cant find it on the net I'll search on my history and tell you the program I used.


Yea ive been using USBView which logs every usb device and lists in order of connection etc. - its been no help as its didnt show one partiuclar device.. it will show a block all disconnecting and reconnecting in one go.. then i remove those one or move them about and the next time it will be a different bunch.

I do have corsair gear though - K95 keyboard, and a Commnader pro in the the pc running 6 RGB fans


----------



## MosterMenu

Do you have any secondary HDD drives? they could be connecting and disconnecting with automated scans happening in the background. I think default is 20 min on balanced power plan.
Or a drive may be on the way out or just not working properly.


----------



## amin12345

-Gifted- said:


> Yea ive been using USBView which logs every usb device and lists in order of connection etc. - its been no help as its didnt show one partiuclar device.. it will show a block all disconnecting and reconnecting in one go.. then i remove those one or move them about and the next time it will be a different bunch.
> 
> I do have corsair gear though - K95 keyboard, and a Commnader pro in the the pc running 6 RGB fans


Can you show us the picture of the blocks you are talking about?

Things I would test.

msconfig/ services enable all services restart test.

Test in safemod

Take out all the usb devices connected and test.

Disconnect the usb 2.0 and 3.0 on the motherboard test.

Take all the hard drive/ssd Sata cables out except the operating system harddrive/ssd and take out DVD drive if you have any and test.

Check device manager for any missing drivers or needs to be updated or maybe you installed the incorrect drivers for something on the system which could be conflicting with the system.

Reinstall windows test.

I know a lot of testing needs to be done.


----------



## -Gifted-

amin12345 said:


> Can you show us the picture of the blocks you are talking about?
> 
> Things I would test.
> 
> msconfig/ services enable all services restart test.
> 
> Test in safemod
> 
> Take out all the usb devices connected and test.
> 
> Disconnect the usb 2.0 and 3.0 on the motherboard test.
> 
> Take all the hard drive/ssd Sata cables out except the operating system harddrive/ssd and take out DVD drive if you have any and test.
> 
> Check device manager for any missing drivers or needs to be updated or maybe you installed the incorrect drivers for something on the system which could be conflicting with the system.
> 
> Reinstall windows test.
> 
> I know a lot of testing needs to be done.



Thanks for the suggestions. I’ll keep changing one thing at a time and testing I suppose. Like I said the real problem is that it might not do it for a few days or it might be a few times in an hour. and I’ve not found a way to provoke it, so it’s just random usb restarts.

It’s a pretty killer pc at this point. I have 3x 1tb Samsung ssd’s, a 500gb nvme boot drive and a 4tb mechanical drive. Certainly not overheating as it’s all on a massive petg water loop with 2x 360rads. Updated every driver I can find, and played with every single power setting in windows there is. I’ve also swapped out usb devices with other ones just to rule thing out. A full windows re-install I would assume might fix it but I have sooo much stuff setup on my pc that I really can’t be bothered with it right now until it’s a major issue. Performance is awesome it’s just the annoying little usb bug that’s been there for over a year now... 7600 r20 cinibench score and butter smooth!


----------



## hughjazz44

-Gifted- said:


> Can anyone offer any insight on an issues ive had on and off for about a year now that never seems to be fixed, and im running out of trial and error.
> 
> Crosshair 6 - 3900X (although had a 2700X before and cpu swap made no difference)
> 
> Windows 10 - I will get completely random USB disconnect and reconnect sounds in windows, and on oocasions perphirals with diconnect and reconnect for a split second. Mostly notice this which sim-racing in VR, and on some occasions it will actually be enough to crash out of vr headset or racing wheel, but thats very rare. However you can have the pc just on idle and it will also do it sometimes.
> 
> Ive tried changing basically everything at this point - usb cables. moving ports around, updating and trying every usb driver i can find. Tried almost every single Power config setting in windows.
> 
> The problem is its so intermittent. I might not see it for a whole week.. and then it happens 3 times in 1 hour. Ill make a change but cant see if its made a difference.
> 
> Has anyone esle had random USB reconnect issues with this board they found a fix for?


What kind of GPU do you have? Is it pretty beefy? 

A video card in the first PCIe 16X slot will cover the chipset heatsink and dump all the waste heat onto it. The chipset is responsible for all USB connectivity, so if it's overheating, you'll see USB irregularity.

Short answer: increase fresh air to the chipset. If you don't have case intake fans, add them. If you have them, increase their speed when there's a GPU load. 

I'll bet that's your problem.


----------



## -Gifted-

hughjazz44 said:


> What kind of GPU do you have? Is it pretty beefy?
> 
> A video card in the first PCIe 16X slot will cover the chipset heatsink and dump all the waste heat onto it. The chipset is responsible for all USB connectivity, so if it's overheating, you'll see USB irregularity.
> 
> Short answer: increase fresh air to the chipset. If you don't have case intake fans, add them. If you have them, increase their speed when there's a GPU load.
> 
> I'll bet that's your problem.


Nah def not that. My gpu has a full water block on it and is vertical in the case anyway and nowhere near the motherboard.. never gets above 40oC on full load! big hardline water cooling loop and 10 case fans total.


----------



## mvmiller12

-Gifted- said:


> Nah def not that. My gpu has a full water block on it and is vertical in the case anyway and nowhere near the motherboard.. never gets above 40oC on full load! big hardline water cooling loop and 10 case fans total.


I had a similar issue, except it turned out that in my case the USB Hub built into the monitor was failing. My only solution was to use a different USB hub.


----------



## -Gifted-

mvmiller12 said:


> I had a similar issue, except it turned out that in my case the USB Hub built into the monitor was failing. My only solution was to use a different USB hub.


Yea I’ve been suspicious of every single usb device I have. I still think it’s something like that. I use allot of USB ports in the sim rig, most on a powered usb hub. I purchased three different hubs thinking it might be that and a range of different cables. I have to say that it’s certainly more infrequent recently after I changed one particular usb cable to a device. so it might very well still just be something like that


----------



## Plissken

Looks like the new bios with 100+ fixes for the 300 and 400 platforms will be released by the end of november

https://www.msi.com/blog/amd-combo-pi-1004-bios-update


----------



## bloot

Plissken said:


> Looks like the new bios with 100+ fixes for the 300 and 400 platforms will be released by the end of november
> 
> https://www.msi.com/blog/amd-combo-pi-1004-bios-update


ASRock released 1.0.0.4 beta bios for X470 and X370 a few days ago.


----------



## MishelLngelo

No word from Asus yet ?


----------



## shq32

MishelLngelo said:


> No word from Asus yet ?


Only for X570 boards yet...
*Asus ROG Strix X570-E Gaming**	Test-BIOS 1305	AMD AGESA Combo-AM4 1.0.0.4
https://cloud.asustreiber.de/s/xZMY2ZG5pTiECa7
*Asus ROG Strix X570-F Gaming**	Test-BIOS 1305	AMD AGESA Combo-AM4 1.0.0.4
https://cloud.asustreiber.de/s/ci3yrcA8gM5cQss
*Asus ROG Strix X570-I Gaming**	Test-BIOS 1305	AMD AGESA Combo-AM4 1.0.0.4
https://cloud.asustreiber.de/s/XTR6H3bxreWYQe3
*Asus ROG Crosshair Impact**	Test-BIOS 0050	AMD AGESA Combo-AM4 1.0.0.4
https://www.dropbox.com/s/uq3l4dsy5xqfljd/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VIII-IMPACT-ASUS-0050.CAP?dl=0
** Test / Beta BIOS for AMD Ryzen 3000 (Matisse)*


----------



## elguero

-Gifted- said:


> Can anyone offer any insight on an issues ive had on and off for about a year now that never seems to be fixed, and im running out of trial and error.
> 
> Crosshair 6 - 3900X (although had a 2700X before and cpu swap made no difference)
> 
> Windows 10 - I will get completely random USB disconnect and reconnect sounds in windows, and on oocasions perphirals with diconnect and reconnect for a split second. Mostly notice this which sim-racing in VR, and on some occasions it will actually be enough to crash out of vr headset or racing wheel, but thats very rare. However you can have the pc just on idle and it will also do it sometimes.
> 
> Ive tried changing basically everything at this point - usb cables. moving ports around, updating and trying every usb driver i can find. Tried almost every single Power config setting in windows.
> 
> The problem is its so intermittent. I might not see it for a whole week.. and then it happens 3 times in 1 hour. Ill make a change but cant see if its made a difference.
> 
> Has anyone esle had random USB reconnect issues with this board they found a fix for?


I had the same issue since i bought this board 2 years ago, and then suddenly it stooped, I did anything, I really don't know how it got fixed.


----------



## Nekronata

-Gifted- said:


> Can anyone offer any insight on an issues ive had on and off for about a year now that never seems to be fixed, and im running out of trial and error.
> 
> Crosshair 6 - 3900X (although had a 2700X before and cpu swap made no difference)
> 
> Windows 10 - I will get completely random USB disconnect and reconnect sounds in windows, and on oocasions perphirals with diconnect and reconnect for a split second. Mostly notice this which sim-racing in VR, and on some occasions it will actually be enough to crash out of vr headset or racing wheel, but thats very rare. However you can have the pc just on idle and it will also do it sometimes.
> 
> Ive tried changing basically everything at this point - usb cables. moving ports around, updating and trying every usb driver i can find. Tried almost every single Power config setting in windows.
> 
> The problem is its so intermittent. I might not see it for a whole week.. and then it happens 3 times in 1 hour. Ill make a change but cant see if its made a difference.
> 
> Has anyone esle had random USB reconnect issues with this board they found a fix for?


I get that, with unstable RAM overclocks (Prime95 might run without errors for up to 2.5 Hours, but the load from Prime triggers that behavior extremely, when the RAM is rock stable the Problem is gone).


----------



## -Gifted-

Nekronata said:


> I get that, with unstable RAM overclocks (Prime95 might run without errors for up to 2.5 Hours, but the load from Prime triggers that behavior extremely, when the RAM is rock stable the Problem is gone).


Ahhh thanks... that would also explain why I have not had any usb disconnect for a couple of weeks as I’ve dropped my ram speeds down a bit. I’m going to experiment with tightening the timings allot more and see if it comes back.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Nekronata said:


> I get that, with unstable RAM overclocks (Prime95 might run without errors for up to 2.5 Hours, but the load from Prime triggers that behavior extremely, when the RAM is rock stable the Problem is gone).


Which settings should i use in Prime for that test?

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Atingleee

Hey guys! I've been out of the overclocking game since the first few months of the Crosshair Hero VI's release. Would anyone be able to direct my to some posts here about overclocking with the most recent bios update. About the flash it now  Would be much appreciated! So awesome to see how far this thread has come and glad it's still active


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Atingleee said:


> Hey guys! I've been out of the overclocking game since the first few months of the Crosshair Hero VI's release. Would anyone be able to direct my to some posts here about overclocking with the most recent bios update. About the flash it now  Would be much appreciated! So awesome to see how far this thread has come and glad it's still active


What CPU are you wanting to overclock?

If you are on 1st or 2nd gen it is recommended to stick to an older bios (Agesa 1.0.0.2 or older)


----------



## Atingleee

Sideways2k said:


> What CPU are you wanting to overclock?
> 
> If you are on 1st or 2nd gen it is recommended to stick to an older bios (Agesa 1.0.0.2 or older)


I have the 1700. So you think I should go with anything before Version 6401? (This introduced AGESA 1.0.0.6)


----------



## Nekronata

BUFUMAN said:


> Nekronata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get that, with unstable RAM overclocks (Prime95 might run without errors for up to 2.5 Hours, but the load from Prime triggers that behavior extremely, when the RAM is rock stable the Problem is gone).
> 
> 
> 
> Which settings should i use in Prime for that test?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I always use a Custom run and set the Memory usage a bit below under my RAM Amount (I have 64 GB ram so I set it to 60 GB - so Prime won't start using my SSD). I also let Prime run for min. 3 Hours, as I often had the case that some errors only showed after 2 Hours.


----------



## LicSqualo

Atingleee said:


> I have the 1700. So you think I should go with anything before Version 6401? (This introduced AGESA 1.0.0.6)


I'm on 7201, the last with all the bios options for 1st generation still active.


----------



## mito1172

LicSqualo said:


> I'm on 7201, the last with all the bios options for 1st generation still active.


ASUS official site looks only 7003 bios, 7201 removed. I am using 7003 and I am satisfied


----------



## Jesaul

-Gifted- said:


> Can anyone offer any insight on an issues ive had on and off for about a year now that never seems to be fixed, and im running out of trial and error.
> 
> 
> Has anyone esle had random USB reconnect issues with this board they found a fix for?


It is a problem, known for ages. The windows energy saving profile causes problems. Switching to Ryzen Performance solves it.


----------



## LicSqualo

mito1172 said:


> ASUS official site looks only 7003 bios, 7201 removed. I am using 7003 and I am satisfied


7003 is 13/06/2019
7201 is 18/07/2019

I'm fine too with 7201 as you with 7003.
I'm here because I'm not "official" (as ASUS would) but I'm overclocker. I've all the bios released on this thread, also the not-official. I've tried also the last 7501 just to validate this last bios for my setup.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Nekronata said:


> I always use a Custom run and set the Memory usage a bit below under my RAM Amount (I have 64 GB ram so I set it to 60 GB - so Prime won't start using my SSD). I also let Prime run for min. 3 Hours, as I often had the case that some errors only showed after 2 Hours.


Thanks mate!

Can someone post a link to bios 7201

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Vodka

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7201.zip

7201 is still available for download.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Thanks!

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Phage

chrisjames61 said:


> I can't find them in the boost fix bios. I keep thinking they may be buried in some sub menu but I doubt it.


No - they're gone



Phage said:


> Yes, it would appear so. I and someone else asked the same question.
> The problem is that most people here are more knowledgable than I am and manually set them through 1usmus calculator. However, I don't know how to do that.
> Whilst I could invest some hours into learning how to do it, I was much easier before and the removal of the presets seems a backward step for the rest of us.


----------



## hughjazz44

Phage said:


> Yes, it would appear so. I and someone else asked the same question.
> The problem is that most people here are more knowledgable than I am and manually set them through 1usmus calculator. However, I don't know how to do that.
> Whilst I could invest some hours into learning how to do it, I was much easier before and the removal of the presets seems a backward step for the rest of us.


If you want 3000 series support on X370, you'll just have to deal with it. Board makers are having to trim all the fat off BIOSes to get them to fit, and I'm sure RAM O/C presets aren't seen as necessary.


----------



## CDub07

hughjazz44 said:


> If you want 3000 series support on X370, you'll just have to deal with it. Board makers are having to trim all the fat off BIOSes to get them to fit, and I'm sure RAM O/C presets aren't seen as necessary.


Yeah it makes you wonder how long Asus and the other makers are going to keep providing feature BIOS for EOL products.


----------



## roco_smith

AMD already made a statement that Ryzen 3000 with Zen 2 and Zen 3 will be backward compatible so I hope motherboard partners stick with this also because for me and many people is pointless upgrade to X570 chipset boards only for PCIE 4.0 . On my X370 Crosshair VI Extreme I got stable 3800mhz memory speed so there is no reason for me to buy a X570 board at this moment at all and got a very good Cinebench perfomance.


----------



## amin12345

roco_smith said:


> AMD already made a statement that Ryzen 3000 with Zen 2 and Zen 3 will be backward compatible so I hope motherboard partners stick with this also because for me and many people is pointless upgrade to X570 chipset boards only for PCIE 4.0 . On my X370 Crosshair VI Extreme I got stable 3800mhz memory speed so there is no reason for me to buy a X570 board at this moment at all and got a very good Cinebench perfomance.


Impressive Cinebench scores! Are you watercooling the 3900x? which bios are you using? and did you do anything specific to achieve those results?


----------



## cbjaust

amin12345 said:


> Impressive Cinebench scores! Are you watercooling the 3900x? which bios are you using? and did you do anything specific to achieve those results?


BIOS is 7501 from CPU-Z screenshot


----------



## mito1172

LicSqualo said:


> 7003 is 13/06/2019
> 7201 is 18/07/2019
> 
> I'm fine too with 7201 as you with 7003.
> I'm here because I'm not "official" (as ASUS would) but I'm overclocker. I've all the bios released on this thread, also the not-official. I've tried also the last 7501 just to validate this last bios for my setup.


I'm sorry I saw the wrong 7201 bios still stands on the official site


----------



## roco_smith

amin12345 said:


> Impressive Cinebench scores! Are you watercooling the 3900x? which bios are you using? and did you do anything specific to achieve those results?



I just follow this tutorial that for me is the best result I received for my 3900k 



https://youtu.be/nWuYzcw9oO0?list=PLNP5EZRYXKgQKbha56lInBMrpJqZN-vpL&t=225


I finish with manual oc on Bios with 43.25ghz LLC level 3 and Cpu vcore of 1.33v and on ryzen master my best 

ccx core are set to 44.0ghz and the rest same as bios at 43.25ghz also with same CPU vcore of 1.33v


My memory are corsair Bdie 3200mhz oc at 3800mhz *FLCK at 1900


Water cooling with a 360 AIO


----------



## ricardocappa

*Ryzen 1600 on C6H*

Hi guys.
I'm having trouble with my Ryzen 1600 on C6H, where I'm having screen freeze when I click on the "sensor" tab in AIDA64.
I've already changed memory to test, but the problem persists.

7403 AGESA BIOS 1.0.0.3

I bought the motherboard yesterday. I look forward to your help! Thanks!

Greetings from Brazil!


----------



## astur_torque

Dr. Vodka said:


> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7201.zip
> 
> 7201 is still available for download.



Please mirror it, just in case


----------



## mvmiller12

ricardocappa said:


> Hi guys.
> I'm having trouble with my Ryzen 1600 on C6H, where I'm having screen freeze when I click on the "sensor" tab in AIDA64.
> I've already changed memory to test, but the problem persists.
> 
> 7403 AGESA BIOS 1.0.0.3
> 
> I bought the motherboard yesterday. I look forward to your help! Thanks!
> 
> Greetings from Brazil!


Well, in your situation, I'd try to upgrade to the current BIOS version (7501, right now) as your first troubleshooting step. 

Also, if you are planning on staying with a first gen Ryzen 1600 then back-flashing to 6401 is probably your best bet for now. The newest BIOS releases are not yet optimized for the older Ryzen CPUs and are missing several features for them. This will also almost certainly change in the future with newer releases, but right now 6401 is the most full featured/best optimized BIOS for Ryzen 1600. If you decide to backflash, you can use the USB Flashback feature of the motherboard to do it.


----------



## pschorr1123

EDITosted in wrong thread Sorry, didn't have caffeine yet


----------



## pschorr1123

EDIT Wrong thread


----------



## LicSqualo

pschorr1123 said:


> I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong but SIV has not worked for me since July.
> 
> I go to click on it and nothing happens. Easy Tune does the same thing. Launch from start menu UAC prompt shows up hit yes then nothing. Only Gigabyte App that works is RGB Fusion
> 
> I have uni stalled SIV and Easy Tune and installed latest versions. I am on F7F for the Master
> 
> I really would like to be able to adjust my fans without having to shut down and enter bios.
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.





pschorr1123 said:


> To everyone reporting lower boost clocks with latest bios are you enabling PBO?
> 
> Reason I ask is that PBO hasn't worked right since launch. Yeah multi-core would go up but single core was reduced to all core speed. And the Auto OC is the most useless thing I have seen yet as it does nothing.
> 
> I have the F7F beta and have see the same 6 cores hitting max 4400 in fact last night 1 core hit 4008 (yeah 8 whole MHZ) but my point is it did not regress. I have everything on stock(auto) with the exception of manually tuned RAM
> 
> If you guys find that PBO is not the issue then perhaps the "Fixes" actually introduced issues for users who had no issues previously.


Seems you are in the wrong thread, this is for ASUS Crosshair VI Hero and you have a Gigabyte motherboard, please...


----------



## diaaablo

ricardocappa said:


> Hi guys.
> I'm having trouble with my Ryzen 1600 on C6H, where I'm having screen freeze when I click on the "sensor" tab in AIDA64.
> I've already changed memory to test, but the problem persists.
> 
> 7403 AGESA BIOS 1.0.0.3
> 
> I bought the motherboard yesterday. I look forward to your help! Thanks!
> 
> Greetings from Brazil!


For 1st gen ryzen cpu I suggest you to downgrade BIOS to Version 6401 using bios flashback. Versions 7*** are better for 3rd gen.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Let's hope we get the 1.0.0.4 bios this week. Even a beta would be cool. The improved all core boosting looks good!


----------



## 1usmus

*1usmus Custom Power Plan for Ryzen 3000 Zen 2 Processors*

https://www.techpowerup.com/review/1usmus-custom-power-plan-for-ryzen-3000-zen-2-processors/


----------



## Yviena

Is it normal for my ram latency to be at 64.5-65ns with 3733 Cl14 fast timings, usually i see people with these timings with around 62-63ns.


----------



## datspike

Yviena said:


> Is it normal for my ram latency to be at 64.5-65ns with 3733 Cl14 fast timings, usually i see people with these timings with around 62-63ns.


Highly depends on secondary timings and CPU clock


----------



## Yviena

datspike said:


> Highly depends on secondary timings and CPU clock


all my secondary timings are as recommend by the dram calculator tough, i managed to get 63.4ns before i updated to the bios listed by asus, previous one i had was the one 1usmus modded i think was C6H UEFI 0002.


----------



## abso

anyone with a 3700X tried out this new powerplan? What kind of clocks are you getting on different workloads with it?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

I think we need 1.0.0.4 Agesa to get the most out of this power plan.

Is that right @1usmus ? Thanks for your work!


----------



## Yviena

LOL, I just reset my cmos, and loaded my stable 3800cl16 that before reset gave me 64.5ns, now I get consistent 63.5ns with it while 3733CL14 which is also stable only gives a latency of 64ns, idk what's wrong with this bios...I would have expected 3733CL14 to have better latency.


----------



## Nekronata

Yviena said:


> LOL, I just reset my cmos, and loaded my stable 3800cl16 that before reset gave me 64.5ns, now I get consistent 63.5ns with it while 3733CL14 which is also stable only gives a latency of 64ns, idk what's wrong with this bios...I would have expected 3733CL14 to have better latency.


Sounds more like your CL14 Setting isn't 100% stable. Did you validate stability with a few hours of Prime95 and / or Memtest?
I have seen stuff, that is unstable to the point, that error correction can mostly save your day, often is slower then a "slower" stable setting. So a few minutes of testing won't show it unstable, but a few hours would show it.


----------



## akira2080

diaaablo said:


> For 1st gen ryzen cpu I suggest you to downgrade BIOS to Version 6401 using bios flashback. Versions 7*** are better for 3rd gen.


After I tested everything on my system 7201 was better for my Ryzen 2600X. 

Benchmarks with SiSoftware Sandra Lite. CPU settings optimised defaults without OC - DRAM D.O.C.P. Proccesor Multi-Core Efficiency results:

BIOS 6401 (Marked Red)











BIOS 7201 (Marked Red) 









Results:



Inter-Core Bandwidth (higher better):

6401 - 48.31 GB/s

*7201 - 50.5 GB/s*



Performance vs. Speed Inter-Core Bandwidth (Higher better) :

6401 - 11.94MB/s/MHz

*7201 - 12.64MB/s/MHz*



Performance vs. Power Processor(s) Power (Higher better) :
*
6401 - 136.910W*

7201 - 128.930W



Benchmark Results Inter-Core Latency (Lower better):

6401 - 89.5ns

7201 - 90.0ns



With an almost identical latency Intercore bandwith and Speed is higher with BIOS version 7201


----------



## Dave001

7601 Bios is out for the CH6E.
https://www.asus.com/au/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## shq32

Dave001 said:


> 7601 Bios is out for the CH6E.
> https://www.asus.com/au/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME/HelpDesk_BIOS/


hi mate, its 1.0.0.4? ty


----------



## Yviena

Nekronata said:


> Sounds more like your CL14 Setting isn't 100% stable. Did you validate stability with a few hours of Prime95 and / or Memtest?
> I have seen stuff, that is unstable to the point, that error correction can mostly save your day, often is slower then a "slower" stable setting. So a few minutes of testing won't show it unstable, but a few hours would show it.


I'm pretty sure it's stable i ran 10 cycles of TM5 v3 1usmus config with 4xSR sticks, and it passed without errors with memory voltage at 1.485v, memory temps never exceed 40c due to ram cooling.


----------



## Reous

shq32 said:


> hi mate, its 1.0.0.4? ty



1003 ABBA 

01. Update Memory Overclocking Rules
02. Fixed a display issue for Ryzen 3000 CPUs in the CPU Configuration tab
03. Fixed an issue with the HDD LED not working sometimes when using SATA M.2s with Ryzen 3000 CPUs


----------



## LicSqualo

LicSqualo said:


> I'm on 7201, the last with all the bios options for 1st generation still active.





akira2080 said:


> After I tested everything on my system 7201 was better for my Ryzen 2600X.
> 
> Benchmarks with SiSoftware Sandra Lite. CPU settings optimised defaults without OC - DRAM D.O.C.P. Proccesor Multi-Core Efficiency results:
> 
> Results:
> 
> Inter-Core Bandwidth (higher better):
> 6401 - 48.31 GB/s
> *7201 - 50.5 GB/s*
> 
> Performance vs. Speed Inter-Core Bandwidth (Higher better) :
> 6401 - 11.94MB/s/MHz
> *7201 - 12.64MB/s/MHz*
> 
> Performance vs. Power Processor(s) Power (Higher better) :
> *6401 - 136.910W*
> 7201 - 128.930W
> 
> Benchmark Results Inter-Core Latency (Lower better):
> 6401 - 89.5ns
> 7201 - 90.0ns
> 
> With an almost identical latency Intercore bandwith and Speed is higher with BIOS version 7201


YES! I'm agree with your results. So, for both 1st and 2nd Zen generation 7201 is really fine.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

LicSqualo said:


> YES! I'm agree with your results. So, for both 1st and 2nd Zen generation 7201 is really fine.



7201 also cold boots and restarts a few seconds faster than 6401. Zen2 1.0.0.2 AGESA is an upgrade for us using 1st/2nd gen parts.


Zen2 1.0.0.4 has official Zen1 support for X570 boards, maybe with that revision we'll get the AMD CBS menu back. That would be nice.


----------



## HeroofTime

So what's the consensus here? Should one be using BIOS v6401 with 1st and 2nd generation Ryzen or BIOS v7XXX?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

HeroofTime said:


> So what's the consensus here? Should one be using BIOS v6401 with 1st and 2nd generation Ryzen or BIOS v7XXX?


Yes or 7201 at the latest. When I had a 2700X both of them bios had the best intercore latency and you don't loose out in the AMD CBS section


----------



## mito1172

Sideways2k said:


> Yes or 7201 at the latest. When I had a 2700X both of them bios had the best intercore latency and you don't loose out in the AMD CBS section


Is the 7201 bios good for the 1800x processor?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

mito1172 said:


> Is the 7201 bios good for the 1800x processor?


I don't know exactly, but it worked well for my 2700X so I would imagine it would be fine. Newer version basically removed all the good setting in AMD CBS section


----------



## akira2080

Sideways2k said:


> Yes or 7201 at the latest. When I had a 2700X both of them bios had the best intercore latency and you don't loose out in the AMD CBS section


Agree with this. 7201 have AMD CBS, boots faster to windows and benchmarks shows that there is no degration in performance but otherwise it is slightly faster than 6401.


----------



## HeroofTime

Understood. Thanks guys.


----------



## mito1172

Sideways2k said:


> I don't know exactly, but it worked well for my 2700X so I would imagine it would be fine. Newer version basically removed all the good setting in AMD CBS section


thank you


----------



## theantipop91

Dave001 said:


> 7601 Bios is out for the CH6E.
> https://www.asus.com/au/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME/HelpDesk_BIOS/


Is this confirmed to be 1.0.0.4B?
I wonder how long before CH6H is out?

EDIT:
C6H: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7601.zip
C6HWifi: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...C/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-7601.zip

Note that this is still Agesa 1003 ABBA


----------



## tabbycph

Anyone tried a Corsair MP600 pcie4 ssd on the board, with bios 7201, that has pcie4 support.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

theantipop91 said:


> Is this confirmed to be 1.0.0.4B?
> I wonder how long before CH6H is out?
> 
> EDIT:
> C6H: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7601.zip
> C6HWifi: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...C/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-7601.zip
> 
> Note that this is still Agesa 1003 ABBA


It is not 1.0.0.4

Waited so long for the new agesa and we get this pointless bios instead. Well played ASUS, you had one job...


----------



## alex656

theantipop91 said:


> Is this confirmed to be 1.0.0.4B?
> I wonder how long before CH6H is out?
> 
> EDIT:
> C6H: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7601.zip
> C6HWifi: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...C/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-7601.zip
> 
> Note that this is still Agesa 1003 ABBA


Is the 7601 version identical to 0075?


----------



## alex656

theantipop91 said:


> Is this confirmed to be 1.0.0.4B?
> I wonder how long before CH6H is out?
> 
> EDIT:
> C6H: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7601.zip
> C6HWifi: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...C/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-7601.zip
> 
> Note that this is still Agesa 1003 ABBA


Is the 7601 version identical to 0075?


----------



## mito1172

7601 bios is not on the official site


----------



## Ramad

7601 has full AMD CBS menu available for the Ryzen 1/+ user. User profile from earlier 7xxx BIOS versions can be used to maintain the same settings, if desired.


----------



## Ryoz

alex656 said:


> Is the 7601 version identical to 0075?


maybe, this is the final and more refined version of ABBA bios. 

someone in rog forum mention that the POST is exactly the same as 0075.


----------



## LicSqualo

Ramad said:


> 7601 has full AMD CBS menu available for the Ryzen 1/+ user. User profile from earlier 7xxx BIOS versions can be used to maintain the same settings, if desired.


Thank you for the information. Much appreciated.


----------



## alex656

Ryoz said:


> maybe, this is the final and more refined version of ABBA bios.
> 
> 
> 
> someone in rog forum mention that the POST is exactly the same as 0075.


I am testing this 7601 and for now i can confirm that post, boot and reboot works well as 0075.

Inviato dal mio CPH1917 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ryoz

alex656 said:


> I am testing this 7601 and for now i can confirm that post, boot and reboot works well as 0075.
> 
> Inviato dal mio CPH1917 utilizzando Tapatalk


great to hear that, finally they fix that annoying bugs.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Ryoz said:


> great to hear that, finally they fix that annoying bugs.



I can confirm 7601 cold boots and restarts just fine, no annoying double booting. The AMD CBS menu is back, too. (I'm using a 1700). So, this BIOS gives us completely fixed 1.0.0.3ABBA. I'm leaving 7201 behind.


The 3950x is to be released soon so I guess we'll get 1.0.0.4 sooner rather than later (considering some x570 boards already have it)


----------



## theantipop91

Dr. Vodka said:


> I can confirm 7601 cold boots and restarts just fine, no annoying double booting. The AMD CBS menu is back, too. (I'm using a 1700). So, this BIOS gives us completely fixed 1.0.0.3ABBA. I'm leaving 7201 behind.
> 
> 
> The 3950x is to be released soon so I guess we'll get 1.0.0.4 sooner rather than later (considering some x570 boards already have it)


Glad to hear it's an improvement. Just seems odd that with 1.0.0.4 available, and the x570 boards having it, they wouldn't just wait and release a new bios with that new AGESA... Makes me worry that we won't get it for awhile, as ASUS won't be keen to release new BIOS' back to back.


----------



## Kildar

I can Confirm PBO is also available on 7601.


----------



## Ramad

LicSqualo said:


> Thank you for the information. Much appreciated.


You are welcome.


----------



## heavyarms1912

can the 1usmus power plan work with 7601 bios?


----------



## abso

7601 is not yet on the Asus page?


----------



## GraveNoX

Flashed 7601 bios (dated 10/16/2019) on my 1700X, previous BIOS was 7003, used same settings, no improvements, no regression, stable, same boot times on nvme drive. No surprise here, I don't think anything more can be done to 1xxx CPUs.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

GraveNoX said:


> I don't think anything more can be done to 1xxx CPUs.



Well they have stated that a BIOS is to be released late November with over 100 of fixes for all the CPU and if not mistaken that includes 1xxxx.


----------



## mito1172

abso said:


> 7601 is not yet on the Asus page?


Choose the 32 bit operating system that looks on the official site :thumb:

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## baro55

mito1172 said:


> Choose the 32 bit operating system that looks on the official site :thumb:
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/



i cant see although i choiced 32bit. would you upload this file for us ?


----------



## solon

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7601.zip


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Cellar Dweller said:


> Well they have stated that a BIOS is to be released late November with over 100 of fixes for all the CPU and if not mistaken that includes 1xxxx.


Have you got a source? I've heard nothing of the sort. Also, it was fixes AND improvements, so I think you are misinterpreting it. Zen/+ is history now and frankly, before selling my 2700X it was in a good place with 7201


----------



## akira2080

GraveNoX said:


> Flashed 7601 bios (dated 10/16/2019) on my 1700X, previous BIOS was 7003, used same settings, no improvements, no regression, stable, same boot times on nvme drive. No surprise here, I don't think anything more can be done to 1xxx CPUs.



Will do today Bemchmarks of 7601 BIOS for Ryzen 2000-series.

Currently using 7201. 

Latter guys


----------



## buyology

Is there any with performance improvement with 7601? I'm happy with 7501, if there any improvement, i'll switch to the 7601.


----------



## Algy

guys, need some help. with last couple of bios, I get cold boot, double restart, and sometimes get stuck with Q8. the thing is that my 3600CL16 safe OC is stable, at least it pass TM5 and memtest. If there some configurations on bios that could helps with this issue?


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Algy said:


> guys, need some help. with last couple of bios, I get cold boot, double restart, and sometimes get stuck with Q8. the thing is that my 3600CL16 safe OC is stable, at least it pass TM5 and memtest. If there some configurations on bios that could helps with this issue?


7601 solves the double restart and should also solve the stuck on $postcode issue. Try it.


----------



## mito1172

baro55 said:


> i cant see although i choiced 32bit. would you upload this file for us ?


you can download the sub link :thumb:

http://turbobit.net/0sh8tfe7wwx3.html


----------



## abso

Someone said here you can somehow transfer your settings to the new BIOS. How exactly does this work, I always thought it deletes all profiles when you update the bios.


----------



## mito1172

buyology said:


> Is there any with performance improvement with 7601? I'm happy with 7501, if there any improvement, i'll switch to the 7601.


previous bios 74 ns 7601 bios 72 ns. and no cold boot


----------



## Dbsjej56464

abso said:


> Someone said here you can somehow transfer your settings to the new BIOS. How exactly does this work, I always thought it deletes all profiles when you update the bios.


You save the profiles to a USB stick and then import them back after flash. You want to save it as a .cmo file


----------



## akira2080

GraveNoX said:


> Flashed 7601 bios (dated 10/16/2019) on my 1700X, previous BIOS was 7003, used same settings, no improvements, no regression, stable, same boot times on nvme drive. No surprise here, I don't think anything more can be done to 1xxx CPUs.


Can confirm on Ryzen 2600X no degration, same performance. Works stable. Previous BIOS was 7201 which is slightly faster than 6401 and have AMD CBS.



7201 vs 7601












7601 marked RED










Tested on Opitmised default CPU and DRAM. No OC.

6401, 7201, 7601 all version good for Ryzen 1000 and Ryzen 2000. But 7201 and 7601 have faster boot time to Windows , overall slightly faster and have AMD CBS options. 

I personally flashed latest 7601. But do not see any diffewrence from 7201.


----------



## CentroX

Wait, ***. This newest bios isnt the fabled 1.0.0.4 ?

Ryzen 3950X releases in 2 weeks and needs 1.0.0.4

Are we X370 owners screwed?


----------



## The Sandman

CentroX said:


> Wait, ***. This newest bios isnt the fabled 1.0.0.4 ?
> 
> Ryzen 3950X releases in 2 weeks and needs 1.0.0.4
> 
> Are we X370 owners screwed?


 Asus site claims 3950x and C6H is good with UEFI 7403.
Can you post more info?


----------



## Algy

Dr. Vodka said:


> 7601 solves the double restart and should also solve the stuck on $postcode issue. Try it.


thanks, I'll try it and let u know if it doesn't work


----------



## RossiOCUK

CentroX said:


> Ryzen 3950X releases in 2 weeks and needs 1.0.0.4


No it doesn't.


----------



## kakos84

can somebody give me the set he has done to Asus Rog Crosshair VI Hero 3700χ


----------



## xxela

Hi guys,
I've been playing with 1usmus Custom Power Plan on my Ryzen 3800x and I have had some good results but I cant find Power Supply Idle Control setting in bios to change it to Low Current Idle. Do this motherboard have this option in bios ?
Thanks.


----------



## diaaablo

xxela said:


> Hi guys,
> I've been playing with 1usmus Custom Power Plan on my Ryzen 3800x and I have had some good results but I cant find Power Supply Idle Control setting in bios to change it to Low Current Idle. Do this motherboard have this option in bios ?
> Thanks.


Did not find it either. BIOS 7501. Maybe 7601 has it.


----------



## xxela

diaaablo said:


> Did not find it either. BIOS 7501. Maybe 7601 has it.


I doubt it, is probably on X570 MB only or maybe on different brands of boards. I wonder if Crosshair VI have some equivalent setting but with different name?


----------



## diaaablo

xxela said:


> I wonder if Crosshair VI have some equivalent setting but with different name?


I doubt it, almost sure that this setting is hidden. I've looked everywhere.


----------



## lDevilDriverl

diaaablo said:


> I doubt it, almost sure that this setting is hidden. I've looked everywhere.


Yes, it's hidden. Don't know is it on/off or required for 1usmus PP. Need mod for a bios to check this.
CPPC, CPPC preferred cores are present


----------



## CentroX

RossiOCUK said:


> No it doesn't.


except AMD said so.
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/...nounce-third-gen-threadripper-3960x-and-3970x

"AMD's latest AGESA 1.0.0.4 microcode update is required for the new processor."


----------



## Mech0z

The Sandman said:


> Asus site claims 3950x and C6H is good with UEFI 7403.
> Can you post more info?


https://old.reddit.com/r/Amd/commen..._platform_agesa_1004/?st=k2qd5u05&sh=73f1ea1c
"This is the only AGESA validated and recommended for the AMD Ryzen 9 3950X. Your motherboard must have a BIOS with AGESA 1004 for full and proper support."


----------



## Cellar Dweller

Sideways2k said:


> Have you got a source?



Of course everything is still rumor but this was where I had seen it. 



https://www.kitguru.net/components/...s-are-set-for-a-microcode-update-in-november/


----------



## Dbsjej56464

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/dtgutp/an_update_on_the_am4_platform_agesa_1004/

There you go, direct from AMD. You need 1.0.0.4 for the 3950X


----------



## Takla

Sideways2k said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/dtgutp/an_update_on_the_am4_platform_agesa_1004/
> 
> There you go, direct from AMD. You need 1.0.0.4 for the 3950X


Learn the difference between "proper support" and "not being able to boot" aka no support. This is simply a way for them to cover their asses if people once again can't hit max boost clocks.


----------



## Nekronata

Yep, what AMD said is the same as for drivers: For proper support always make sure to use the latest driver. Or is your GPU stop working, once your Driver isn't up to date anymore?


----------



## Wonderful_Greg

Guys, can anyone tell me what setting in bios is responsible for dropping CPU frequencies in idle?
I had it working prior to bios update. But now, it`s always 4200 GHz. Even if system is idle.
Right now I have DOCP enabled. PBO and Core Enchantment disabled. Manually set CPU voltages and 42 ratio.
And rest, is pretty much on auto (except memory settings).


P.S.
Even after upgrading to 3700x CPU, for whatever reason, AUTO overclock setting yield poor results. Cores under load don`t go beyond 4.05 GHz. 

While system sets rather high voltages. 

Manually though, i managed to get working on 1,245v and 4200Ghz stable from the start. And i intend to keep playing with voltages and frequency more.
1usmus power plan does nothing to improve boosts, but gets CPU hotter, for sure.


----------



## allavatar2

*7601 is good*

Guys 7601 best bios of 1. generation ryzen on x370


----------



## DevilX

Where can I find the option for memory page size?


----------



## kakos84

can somebody give me the set he has done to Asus Rog Crosshair VI Hero 3700χ Ι 3800Χ ?


----------



## Fanu

allavatar2 said:


> Guys 7601 best bios of 1. generation ryzen on x370


what makes it better than 7201 or older BIOSes ? I have 2700X


----------



## The Sandman

DevilX said:


> Where can I find the option for memory page size?



source: https://www.overclock.net/forum/16929872-post3.html and https://www.overclock.net/forum/20-...s-8-install-optimization-guide-ssds-hdds.html


----------



## CDub07

Can confirm with the new bios update AND 1usmus custom power plan my Ryzen 7 3700X is behaving like the CPU I paid for. With all things set to auto, I was seeing 4.395GHz on 2 cores and seeing a all core OC of about 4.1 to 4.2GHz. My Cinebench 20 score was 4781 which isn't groundbreaking but its the highest I've seen to date. Its amazing that this 2 year old board is still having room to stretch and provide same performance as its X570 counterparts.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Nice, need to Download latest uefi for my 1700x.



Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## akira2080

Fanu said:


> what makes it better than 7201 or older BIOSes ? I have 2700X


Ryzen 5 2600X OC Level 2 PE+ LLC LVL3 + b-die 3466 @cl14.


Guys I cant say what happened but Intercore Bandwith droped from 53 GB/s to 47 GB/s with BIOS 7601 while at start everything was fine.


I made a couple of tests in different days it seems BIOS ver. 7601 Inter-Core Bandwith is not stable for Ryzen 2000 series in SiSoftware benchmarks. And it varies a lot in my system from 45 GB/s till 53 GB/s which is a very big spread.

EDIT (more testing done, now in games)

But it is more stable in games like CoD MW where it provides for +5 FPS more and it more stable FPS comparison to 6401.

So i am a bit confused for now.


----------



## ocburn

*7601 BIOS*

Updated today to 7601 from 7403. Seems good, now it can do 3800.



Spoiler


----------



## kakos84

CDub07 said:


> Can confirm with the new bios update AND 1usmus custom power plan my Ryzen 7 3700X is behaving like the CPU I paid for. With all things set to auto, I was seeing 4.395GHz on 2 cores and seeing a all core OC of about 4.1 to 4.2GHz. My Cinebench 20 score was 4781 which isn't groundbreaking but its the highest I've seen to date. Its amazing that this 2 year old board is still having room to stretch and provide same performance as its X570 counterparts.


you can give us the settings from the . Asus Rog Crosshair VI Hero 3700x bios?


----------



## CmdrCorleone

*AGESA 1.0.0.4 and RDR2*

Hey guys, anyone else having issues playing RDR2 with this motherboard? a lot of people who updated to AGESA 1.0.0.4 on other motherboards or rolled back to 1.0.0.2 made it work. But latest patch make the rollback useless for me...I know that's mostly rockstar's fault but maybe the agesa is at fault too. How long do you reckon we'll get 1.0.04 on the C6H?


----------



## diaaablo

CmdrCorleone said:


> I know that's mostly rockstar's fault but maybe the agesa is at fault too.


That's 100% rockstar's fault PERIOD. No one make hardware for the game, it's quite opposite.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

CmdrCorleone said:


> Hey guys, anyone else having issues playing RDR2 with this motherboard? a lot of people who updated to AGESA 1.0.0.4 on other motherboards or rolled back to 1.0.0.2 made it work. But latest patch make the rollback useless for me...I know that's mostly rockstar's fault but maybe the agesa is at fault too. How long do you reckon we'll get 1.0.04 on the C6H?


RDR2 works fine for me on the latest 7601 1.0.0.3ABBA bios. Not had a single crash in 30 hours of gameplay


----------



## CDub07

kakos84 said:


> you can give us the settings from the . Asus Rog Crosshair VI Hero 3700x bios?


What exactly are the settings your looking for?


----------



## Algy

Dr. Vodka said:


> 7601 solves the double restart and should also solve the stuck on $postcode issue. Try it.


So I tried this bios, but sometimes I get immediately code 8 on post, or on restart. 

Any idea what the hell is causing this error?


----------



## CDub07

Algy said:


> So I tried this bios, but sometimes I get immediately code 8 on post, or on restart.
> 
> Any idea what the hell is causing this error?


Is anything overclocked? If it is, just because it was rock stable under the old BIOS doesn't mean those same settings apply. Each new BIOS update needs a OC verify.


----------



## Algy

CDub07 said:


> Is anything overclocked? If it is, just because it was rock stable under the old BIOS doesn't mean those same settings apply. Each new BIOS update needs a OC verify.


my ram is oced, 3600 safe, which runs tm5 and memtest ok. I will test again to make sure, but, are there any config in bios related to this kind of issue?


----------



## kakos84

CDub07 said:


> What exactly are the settings your looking for?


i would like a setup for cpu and ram


----------



## voxson5

Interesting issue on 7601 - Seems if I run over 3600mt/s memory, I lose the fclk OC when resuming from sleep.

Any ideas? I've tried playing with VDDG & vSoc, C-States etc, but the only thing that seems to retain the 1:1 fclk is keeping at 3600 (1800) and under.

I used CPUZ & Aida64 memory tests to validate the drop in performance on resume.

Otherwise stable.


----------



## Nekronata

People with more then 32 Gb ram be aware of 3601!!! It completely kills Memory Overclock. While 3501already reduced RAM OC from 3733 to 3600, this new crap can't even Boot 3600 MHz anymore........ Seriously at this point I lose more performance with my 3900X by losing more and more Ram Oc, then I gain with new AGESA......

Also all the Boot Problems remain. Can I just have a old Bios with only updated AGESA? All these "optimisation" are crap for people with more then 32 GB RAM......

/edit2: Some other parts of the Board must have been updated as well, since reverting back to older Versions still won't allow the overclocks that worked for weeks.... Is Asus destroying the future prove of this board on purpose?

/Edit: Even 3400 MHz RAM with timings for 3600 isn't stable..... How the **** can such a Bios be a "Release". Are you even testing these at all??????


----------



## akira2080

I am cntinuing testing 7601 BIOS for my 2600X now I tested it in game CoD MW.

And in games results is different from syntetic SiSoftware benchmarks.

Here 7601 provides more stable than 6401 results. It shows 110-125 on average where 6401 is not constant and shows from 99 till 125. I have a lock at 125 FPS.

Anyone tryed it allready? Can you confirm that it is more stable in games than 6401 where is 6401 more stable and constant in syntetic benchmarks like SiSoftware. Or is it just in my system?

They are completely identical at AIDA64 Mem Benchmarks. And the onl ydifferent is in SiSoftware Inter-Core Bandwith wheere 7601 is not constant..But again it is more stable in COD MW. So I am cinfused only because of Sisoftware syntetic Benchmarks for now.

Overall it works stable and fine for ryzen 2600X and I can not feel any difference from last best 6401 or 7201.


----------



## Kildar

akira2080 said:


> I am cntinuing testing 7601 BIOS for my 2600X now I tested it in game CoD MW.
> 
> And in games results is different from syntetic SiSoftware benchmarks.
> 
> Here 7601 provides more stable than 6401 results. It shows 110-125 on average where 6401 is not constant and shows from 99 till 125. I have a lock at 125 FPS.
> 
> Anyone tryed it allready? Can you confirm that it is more stable in games than 6401 where is 6401 more stable and constant in syntetic benchmarks like SiSoftware. Or is it just in my system?
> 
> They are completely identical at AIDA64 Mem Benchmarks. And the onl ydifferent is in SiSoftware Inter-Core Bandwith wheere 7601 is not constant..But again it is more stable in COD MW. So I am cinfused only because of Sisoftware syntetic Benchmarks for now.
> 
> Overall it works stable and fine for ryzen 2600X and I can not feel any difference from last best 6401 or 7201.


What RAM are you using?


----------



## CDub07

Nekronata said:


> People with more then 32 Gb ram be aware of 3601!!! It completely kills Memory Overclock. While 3501already reduced RAM OC from 3733 to 3600, this new crap can't even Boot 3600 MHz anymore........ Seriously at this point I lose more performance with my 3900X by losing more and more Ram Oc, then I gain with new AGESA......
> 
> Also all the Boot Problems remain. Can I just have a old Bios with only updated AGESA? All these "optimisation" are crap for people with more then 32 GB RAM......
> 
> /edit2: Some other parts of the Board must have been updated as well, since reverting back to older Versions still won't allow the overclocks that worked for weeks.... Is Asus destroying the future prove of this board on purpose?
> 
> /Edit: Even 3400 MHz RAM with timings for 3600 isn't stable..... How the **** can such a Bios be a "Release". Are you even testing these at all??????


I would say no nowadays. Asus has been supporting this board for 2 years and Im starting to believe as soon as they can stop supporting it they will. Until then keep releasing AMD AGESA updates and pass the RAM settings at 3rd Gen spec and call it a day. I have always ran 3200MHz CL16 since the beginning without any issues. If you want 3rd Gen and all the bell and whistles Im pretty sure Asus is quitely saying buy a new X470/X570 board. Also remember X370 technically isnt supported by AMD so anything Asus does it just extra.


----------



## akira2080

Kildar said:


> What RAM are you using?


I am using GSkill Series F4-3200C14D-16GFX, so b-die 3200cl14 @ 3466 CL 14


----------



## akira2080

Its a miracle guys 
After reflashing from 6401 to 7601 the latest BIOs again showing nice Inter-COre Bandwith as it supposed to be. I am not sure what causing it. And why my results is a bit confusing. Maybe last time I made testing there was some internal proces running background..

I am using now 7601 because I like that FPS is more stable in game I playing rn and it is COD MW, never falling under 115 FPS where 6401 was sometime goes shortly to 93 FPS in same scenes.


Here is again Benchmarks (this is OC Ryzen 2600X on PE LVL 2 + LLC LVL3). Overall 7601 is stable for my Ryzen 2600X ,no regresion and in COD MW is providing more constant FPS. I not tryed other games.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

akira2080 said:


> I am using GSkill Series F4-3200C14D-16GFX, so b-die 3200cl14.


I have 64 Gig - 4 x 16 - GSkill F4-3200C15-16GTZ and there was only ever one BIOS that let me achieve close to 3200 stable and was like 3199 and it was like the second BIOS ever released like 1202 or something. I've even tried going back, but it then stopped working. I can only get the default 2133 from it ever. If I try setting anything in BIOS it seems to be fine at first, but then Windows 10 becomes unstable, some games won't launch, and even get BSOD at times out of blue, then when system reboots it states that the CPU overheated. 

This is even with using safe items within BIOS. I even have a watercooler and my temps normally are around 32c but soon as I try anything with memory all hell breaks loose. System remains perfectly stable for everything if I just leave it at the default of 2133. There is absolutely no OC'ing going on with my C6H. It was one of the first boards. I got as soon as it was available.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

*1usmus making the news*

I see 1usmus is making the rounds on some news sites about his power plan. :thumb:


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Flashed 7601 4 days ago - everything is Fine
3800MHz CL16 1900FLCK 100.2FSB (32GB at 4x8)
Working Ok, boot times are the same.
Double post can be avoided by adjusting Boot DDR V at Auto (i have same as RAM at 1.42v)

Overall good BIOS for 3700X Users.


----------



## akira2080

Another little miracle guys.Just finished 400 % task scope with Memtest. 
BIOS ver 7601 required 0.02 V less DRAM voltage for the same timings. 

Ryzen 2600X


----------



## hotbrass

Have I read correctly that people are loading 7601 bios on their C6H motherboards and successfully running and overclocking their GEN 1 Ryzen CPU? What exactly is the last C6H Bios update that is the most stable for running GEN 1 Ryzen CPU's. Mine CPUs are 1800x and 1600. Thank you!


----------



## boostedabarth

hotbrass said:


> Have I read correctly that people are loading 7601 bios on their C6H motherboards and successfully running and overclocking their GEN 1 Ryzen CPU? What exactly is the last C6H Bios update that is the most stable for running GEN 1 Ryzen CPU's. Mine CPUs are 1800x and 1600. Thank you!



Yes, there hasn't been any changes for Ryzen 1st Gen for almost a year now. Any new BIOS you load will be fine for overclocking 1st gen Ryzen CPUs. 7601 is fine.


----------



## akira2080

boostedabarth said:


> Yes, there hasn't been any changes for Ryzen 1st Gen for almost a year now. Any new BIOS you load will be fine for overclocking 1st gen Ryzen CPUs. 7601 is fine.




For 1st and 2nd Ryzen not all BIOS


Stabe was 6401 from old and 

7003, 7201 and now 7601 from new.

7601 is nice BIOS allowed me to lowered my DRAM voltage for 0.02

Working stable. At first I thoguht it is not stable at Inter-Core bandwith, but it was faulty tests, probably some background aplication was causing it. After more test its working good at least not worther than most stable 6401. 

Multicore efficiency test is stable and showing identical results everytime I check it. NO REGRESION comparison to 6401 :thumb:


SiSoftware Sandra

Benchmark Results
Inter-Core Bandwidth : 53.1GB/s
Results Interpretation : Higher Scores mean Better Performance.
Binary Numeral System (base 2) : 1GB(/s) = 1024MB(/s), 1MB(/s) = 1024kB(/s), 1kB(/s) = 1024 bytes(/s), etc.

Benchmark Results
Inter-Core Latency : 76.8ns
Results Interpretation : Lower Scores mean Better Performance.
Decimal Numeral System (base 10) : 1s = 1000ms, 1ms = 1000µs, 1µs = 1000ns, etc.

Performance per Thread
Inter-Core Bandwidth : 4.42GB/s
No. Threads : 12
Results Interpretation : Higher Scores mean Better Performance.
Binary Numeral System (base 2) : 1GB(/s) = 1024MB(/s), 1MB(/s) = 1024kB(/s), 1kB(/s) = 1024 bytes(/s), etc.

Performance vs. Power
Processor(s) Power : 132.090W
Inter-Core Bandwidth : 411.60MB/s/W
Results Interpretation : Higher Scores mean Better Performance.
Inter-Core Latency : 5.81ns/W
Results Interpretation : Lower Scores mean Better Performance.

Capacity vs. Power
Total Cache Size : 148.75kB/W
Results Interpretation : Higher Scores mean Better Performance.

Performance vs. Speed
Inter-Core Bandwidth : 13.13MB/s/MHz
Results Interpretation : Higher Scores mean Better Performance.
Inter-Core Latency : 0.19ns/MHz
Results Interpretation : Lower Scores mean Better Performance.



Benchmark Status
Result ID : AMD Ryzen 5 2600X Six-Core Processor (6C 12T 4.14GHz, 867MHz IMC/1.73GHz, 6x 512kB L2, 2x 8MB L3)
Microcode : MU8F08020D
Computer : ASUS CROSSHAIR VI HERO
Platform Compliance : x64
Buffering Used : No
No. Threads : 12
System Timer : 10MHz

Processor
Model : AMD Ryzen 5 2600X Six-Core Processor
Speed : 4.14GHz (99%)
Min/Max/Turbo Speed : 2.2GHz - 3.6GHz - 4.15GHz
Maximum Power : 102.594W - 132.094W
Cores per Processor : 6 Unit(s)
Cores per Compute Unit : 2 Unit(s)
Front Side Bus Speed : 100MHz
Revision/Stepping : 8 / 2
Microcode : MU8F08020D
L1D (1st Level) Data Cache : 6x 32kB, 8-Way, Exclusive, 64bytes Line Size, 2 Thread(s)
L1I (1st Level) Code Cache : 6x 64kB, 4-Way, Exclusive, 64bytes Line Size, 2 Thread(s)
L2 (2nd Level) Data/Unified Cache : 6x 512kB, 8-Way, Fully Inclusive, 64bytes Line Size, 2 Thread(s)
L3 (3rd Level) Data/Unified Cache : 2x 8MB, 16-Way, Exclusive, 64bytes Line Size, 8 Thread(s)

Memory Controller
Speed : 867MHz (50%)
Min/Max/Turbo Speed : 867MHz - 1.73GHz

This is on OC Ryzen 2600X (PE lvl2 + LLC lvl 3)


----------



## Neoony

CmdrCorleone said:


> Hey guys, anyone else having issues playing RDR2 with this motherboard? a lot of people who updated to AGESA 1.0.0.4 on other motherboards or rolled back to 1.0.0.2 made it work. But latest patch make the rollback useless for me...I know that's mostly rockstar's fault but maybe the agesa is at fault too. How long do you reckon we'll get 1.0.04 on the C6H?



fine with 7003 on 1800x


----------



## hotbrass

boostedabarth said:


> Yes, there hasn't been any changes for Ryzen 1st Gen for almost a year now. Any new BIOS you load will be fine for overclocking 1st gen Ryzen CPUs. 7601 is fine.


Are there any disadvantages to upgrading C6H BIOS 7601 for GEN 1 CPUs?

Thanks!


----------



## Algy

Algy said:


> my ram is oced, 3600 safe, which runs tm5 and memtest ok. I will test again to make sure, but, are there any config in bios related to this kind of issue?


I think I've discovered the cause of the issue: ram boot voltage.

I've always configured the same value as vram, but now I switch to Auto and boom, so far no stuck on boot or restart with 8 code. finger crossed.

I'll report again if this is not the solution.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

hotbrass said:


> Are there any disadvantages to upgrading C6H BIOS 7601 for GEN 1 CPUs?
> 
> Thanks!



I always update the BIOS. I have the latest with a 1800x and I've seen no issues. I'm doing absolutely no OC'ing of either RAM or CPU. Just running everything with the Optimized Defaults and have had absolutely no issues with every release of BIOS. One thing I do notice with most new releases is the heat at idle is up.


----------



## Kildar

akira2080 said:


> I am using GSkill Series F4-3200C14D-16GFX, so b-die 3200cl14 @ 3466 CL 14


What are you settings? I cant get mine past 3200.


----------



## Geezerman

I have a new Crosshair VI Extreme that I want to flash the bios to use a Ryzen 5 3600 with. Should I just use the Version 7601 ? 
thanks


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Geezerman said:


> I have a new Crosshair VI Extreme that I want to flash the bios to use a Ryzen 5 3600 with. Should I just use the Version 7601 ?
> thanks



Yes. 

7601 is pretty much an universal recommendation for the C6H/E at the moment, doesn't matter if you have a 1xxx, 2xxx or 3xxx CPU.


----------



## Geezerman

Thanks Vodka. I see that MC has dropped the price on the 2700X to 130.00. wow. I'm now thinking of two builds.
i also have a ASUS X370-F ROG STRIX that I picked up on clearance for 60 bucks. Great time to build.


----------



## boostedabarth

Kildar said:


> What are you settings? I cant get mine past 3200.


Likely at the limit of your memory controller. On my 1700x I could hit 3333mhz max stable at C14 1T. On the 3900x I hit 3600MHz C16 1T no issues. Same B Die 3200mhz RAM. 1.42v


----------



## akira2080

Kildar said:


> What are you settings? I cant get mine past 3200.


3466 Fast presets from 1usmus DRAM Calculator.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Kildar said:


> What are you settings? I cant get mine past 3200.


Neither both my old 1700X or 2700x would go past 3200. Yet with my 3600 I can hit 3600+ with the same kit and board so I wouldn't be surprised if you've hit the limit


----------



## spooh

I'm still on 1800X waiting for the platform to settle. 
Is 7601 good enough for 3900X at stock speeds with no issues at all?


----------



## The Sandman

Kildar said:


> What are you settings? I cant get mine past 3200.


Have you checked for a memory hole (CLDO VDDP)?
This is where I'm currently at with my FlareX (rig sig)


----------



## CeltPC

spooh said:


> I'm still on 1800X waiting for the platform to settle.
> Is 7601 good enough for 3900X at stock speeds with no issues at all?


Can only give my own experience, which is yes I am running that setup, with no issues.


----------



## hughjazz44

spooh said:


> I'm still on 1800X waiting for the platform to settle.
> Is 7601 good enough for 3900X at stock speeds with no issues at all?


Yes.


----------



## MosterMenu

The Sandman said:


> Have you checked for a memory hole (CLDO VDDP)?
> This is where I'm currently at with my FlareX (rig sig)


Hi, 
That combination, FlareX,2700x is pretty good
is there a way you can share all your actual bios settings?


----------



## The Sandman

MosterMenu said:


> Hi,
> That combination, FlareX,2700x is pretty good
> is there a way you can share all your actual bios settings?



Bios text file enough?
Just a heads up, there are also changes under Advanced\AMD CBS per RDC recommendations.


----------



## sonaty96

Hi I'm using C6E and my bios version is 6401.

Can I upgrade to 7601 directly?
or Do I have to upgrade step by step like 6401 -> 7201 -> 7601??


----------



## Ultimvtum

sonaty96 said:


> Hi I'm using C6E and my bios version is 6401.
> 
> Can I upgrade to 7601 directly?
> or Do I have to upgrade step by step like 6401 -> 7201 -> 7601??


Should be fine going directly to 7601


----------



## sonaty96

thx a lot


----------



## MosterMenu

The Sandman said:


> Bios text file enough?
> Just a heads up, there are also changes under Advanced\AMD CBS per RDC recommendations.


Thanks for that, I have pretty much the same system and I've entered what you posted, except I can't find options for anything listed from 
below where it says "Mode0 [Auto]" and when I generate a .txt, that's where mine stops.
I've looked but I have no udea where those settings are.
I benched the set up in cpuz and only get 470.1 and 5024..
it's good and I appreciate how much testing it must have taken to get the setting you have.
I'll run some more tests, maybe there is something running I don't know about


SATA Controller [Auto]
Sata RAS Support [Auto]
Sata Disabled AHCI Prefetch Function [Auto]
Aggresive SATA Device Sleep Port 0 [Disabled]
Aggresive SATA Device Sleep Port 1 [Disabled]
XHCI controller enable [Auto]
XHCI Controller1 enable (Die1) [Auto]
XHCI2 enable (MCM1/Die0) [Auto]
XHCI3 enable (MCM1/Die1) [Auto]
SD Configuration Mode [Disabled]
Ac Loss Control [Always Off]
I2C 0 Enable [Auto]
I2C 1 Enable [Auto]
I2C 2 Enable [Auto]
I2C 3 Enable [Auto]
I2C 4 Enable [Auto]
I2C 5 Enable [Auto]
Uart 0 Enable [Auto]
Uart 1 Enable [Auto]
Uart 2 Enable (no HW FC) [Auto]
Uart 3 Enable (no HW FC) [Auto]
ESPI Enable [Auto]
AMD XGBE Controller 0 [Auto]
AMD XGBE Controller 1 [Auto]
AMD XGBE Controller 2 [Auto]
AMD XGBE Controller 3 [Auto]
AMD XGBE Controller 4 [Auto]
AMD XGBE Controller 5 [Auto]
AMD XGBE Controller 6 [Auto]
AMD XGBE Controller 7 [Auto]
eMMC/SD Configure [Auto]
Driver Type [Auto]
D3 Cold Support [Auto]
eMMC Boot [Auto]


----------



## MosterMenu

Oh,
You're on 7201.
I'll try that.


----------



## spooh

hughjazz44 said:


> Yes.





CeltPC said:


> Can only give my own experience, which is yes I am running that setup, with no issues.


Thanks guys


----------



## BUFUMAN

sonaty96 said:


> Hi I'm using C6E and my bios version is 6401.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I upgrade to 7601 directly?
> 
> or Do I have to upgrade step by step like 6401 -> 7201 -> 7601??


The question is why not.

Do you read any information?










Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seyirci

sonaty96 said:


> Hi I'm using C6E and my bios version is 6401.
> 
> Can I upgrade to 7601 directly?
> or Do I have to upgrade step by step like 6401 -> 7201 -> 7601??


yes you can upgrade directly but learn how to first


----------



## Dave001

sonaty96 said:


> Hi I'm using C6E and my bios version is 6401.
> 
> Can I upgrade to 7601 directly?
> or Do I have to upgrade step by step like 6401 -> 7201 -> 7601??


Yes, I upgraded from 6401 directly to 7601, using EZ Flash 3, no problems at all.




BUFUMAN said:


> The question is why not.
> 
> Do you read any information?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


It was a perfectly valid question, many boards require incremental BIOS updates. Do you read any information? If so, you might have noticed sonaty96 has a Crosshair VI Extreme, so renaming the BIOS file to C6H.CAP and flashing via USB Flashback, is not going to accomplish anything.


----------



## BUFUMAN

This thread is about Crosshair VI. This kind of information would also be placed from Asus in that information if needed.

An incremental BIOS Update was never needed.

Looks like you are new to this Board.


Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sonaty96

BUFUMAN said:


> The question is why not.
> 
> Do you read any information?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



I asked this question because there was an issue that C6E couldn't upgrade directly to 6401 bios.

There was a bios freeze issue when I tried direct upgrading to 6401 after purchasing C6E.

I had to go 6004 first and upgrade to 6401


----------



## dual109

The Sandman said:


> Bios text file enough?
> Just a heads up, there are also changes under Advanced\AMD CBS per RDC recommendations.


Hi,

Are these changes you talk about in your TXT file you posted earlier with your bios settings? I'm running the same memory except with a 3700x but since moving from 6401 to 7601 I've never been able to get the same bandwidth, on 6401 with 2700x I was getting same as you posted but struggling to hit 50000mbs on 7601 using 1Usmus calculator, 0075 was the same.

Cheers


----------



## apxitektop

hello, I still using my old
ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VI hero Wi-Fi, with 7601 bios
but with a new:
1)ryzen 9 3900x , only d.o.s.p. setting
2) 2 modules 2*16 of G.Skill TridentZ F4-3600C17-32GTZKW with hynix chips
XMP standart profile working for me on 3600 Mhz

But I`ve randomly enable starting, without any bip-signals (does not matter differences in RAM = 2133 Mhz or 3600Mhz)
Post code - 8, without zero, (or post code 04 after restart system) and nothing. Starting enable after pushing some times reset button.
Any Idea ?)


----------



## Takla

apxitektop said:


> Post Code 08


See this post.


----------



## Neoony

sonaty96 said:


> I asked this question because there was an issue that C6E couldn't upgrade directly to 6401 bios.
> 
> There was a bios freeze issue when I tried direct upgrading to 6401 after purchasing C6E.
> 
> I had to go 6004 first and upgrade to 6401



I always use this tool, which should completely erase everything before flashing the new BIOS.
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...yzen-bios-mods-how-update-bios-correctly.html


Never had an issue with it, even if I skipped some versions.


But if it really completely erases it before flashing, then I guess it shouldnt need some previous BIOS.

But hard to say if there is something hidden somewhere which could affect it.


Just to mention


----------



## Fanu

considering 3950X have been released, I expect bios with 1.0.0.4 agesa soon from asus


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Fanu said:


> considering 3950X have been released, I expect bios with 1.0.0.4 agesa soon from asus


They are rapidly running out of time. They normally release BIOS's on a Thursday or Friday. 

I doubt it will be tomorrow and probably next Friday just in time for the 3950X. Just a shame they didn't let us test a beta version, which makes me think the BIOS could have issues, as their quality control leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## The Sandman

Add me to "THAT GROUP" of having ALL their fans and water pump stop turning either during a test (guessing/hoping not) or after a test crashed leaving an 8 Q-Code error displayed. I was not in attendance at point of failure/crash. Rig sig below is up to date. Currently just started last weekend on UEFI 7201. This is with a manual/PWM fan controller listed below with it's own +12v from SATA power lead from PSU. Same for WP. https://www.newegg.com/p/N82E16811995075 

Started a 10 pass run of IBT AVX version with Custom setting using 13300MB mem (my usual 90% usage) and watched 5 passes go by without any signs of issues. Results etc looked just as stable as all my previous runs. Had to run out to pickup dinner and had plenty of time to be present at the completion. Imagine how I felt after arriving home 15 minutes later to not only find my monitors black and an 8 q code on my PC, but something else hits you. The room is silent, no noise from my PC that had all the fans locked on full. Q code 8 in led display, all the mobo RGB running, secondary RGB running, GPU WB LEDs on, all RGB cycling as usual, fan controller over-ride LEDs all lit the correct color indicating full speed but nothing.

Had the gf snap a couple quick pics then held power button to shut down. Wish I hadn't felt so much like I just crapped myself and thought to have had her take a video instead doh.
Restarted as expected but DAMN. Really don't know how I feel right now other than I'm done for the night.

Input welcome, Please!

I posted a few test results a few pages back https://www.overclock.net/forum/28194216-post43556.html 

This what my previous IBT AVX looks like (nothing crazy here) than same OC with a q-code 8 with no fan or water pump running.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

The Sandman said:


> Add me to "THAT GROUP" of having ALL their fans and water pump stop turning either during a test (guessing/hoping not) or after a test crashed leaving an 8 Q-Code error displayed. I was not in attendance at point of failure/crash. Rig sig below is up to date.
> 
> 
> 
> *Currently just started last weekend on UEFI 7201. *



I believe that was one of the issues that were introduced after 6401. I haven't encountered it myself nor had any of my fans stop spinning, but then I have always used plain old air cooling. Maybe this doesn't apply to me as I don't use the water pump headers.



7601 should include a fix for this (I believe 0075 had it too). Give it a try if you haven't.


----------



## The Sandman

Dr. Vodka said:


> I believe that was one of the issues that were introduced after 6401. I haven't encountered it myself nor had any of my fans stop spinning, but then I have always used plain old air cooling. Maybe this doesn't apply to me as I don't use the water pump headers.
> 
> 
> 
> 7601 should include a fix for this (I believe 0075 had it too). Give it a try if you haven't.


That is what I'm trying to explain. I don't use the mobo headers either. Both fan controller and water pump connect through SATA power cable to PSU.
Other than wacky sensor granularity I haven't had any real issues since release.


----------



## Takla

The Sandman said:


> I don't use the mobo headers either. Both fan controller and water pump connect through SATA power cable to PSU.


Makes no sense what-so-ever if it stopped with only using your psu's sata connectors. The only thing I can think of is the hidden setting for PSU load in the mainboards bios somehow messing with it. That, or your fan controller is failing.


----------



## apxitektop

Takla said:


> See this post.


Thx so much, but I don`t see there any solutions, only establishment of this problem


----------



## herericc

The Sandman said:


> That is what I'm trying to explain. I don't use the mobo headers either. Both fan controller and water pump connect through SATA power cable to PSU.
> Other than wacky sensor granularity I haven't had any real issues since release.


I only have stopped fans on PC bootup - they all start spinning once ram finishes training (i think that's what's happening anyways) 
I'm on bios 0002 but I plan to try 7601 this weekend.

I also have wacky sensor values - my DRAM is always 44mV higher than it really is compared to my multimeter value.
Other issue is my PCIE 16x slot seems to only work at 8x. Going to test a different GPU in the slot tonight to see if it's the GPU or the motherboard.

Everyone else has PCIE16x on their top slot while using an M.2 NVME SSD right?

Thanks,

Herericc


----------



## akira2080

herericc said:


> I only have stopped fans on PC bootup - they all start spinning once ram finishes training (i think that's what's happening anyways)
> I'm on bios 0002 but I plan to try 7601 this weekend.
> 
> I also have wacky sensor values - my DRAM is always 44mV higher than it really is compared to my multimeter value.
> Other issue is my PCIE 16x slot seems to only work at 8x. Going to test a different GPU in the slot tonight to see if it's the GPU or the motherboard.
> 
> Everyone else has PCIE16x on their top slot while using an M.2 NVME SSD right?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Herericc


How did I can check my PCIE 16x slot speed? Thx.


----------



## herericc

akira2080 said:


> How did I can check my PCIE 16x slot speed? Thx.


If you install HWInfo64 it will show you the PCIE Link Speed at the bottom of the section that refers to your graphics card.

I'm sure there are other ways to find it as well but that's how I do it.


----------



## mito1172

I'm comfortable with the case fans connected to the fan controller :thumb:

only processor fan connected to motherboard


----------



## Synoxia

The Sandman said:


> Add me to "THAT GROUP" of having ALL their fans and water pump stop turning either during a test (guessing/hoping not) or after a test crashed leaving an 8 Q-Code error displayed. I was not in attendance at point of failure/crash. Rig sig below is up to date. Currently just started last weekend on UEFI 7201. This is with a manual/PWM fan controller listed below with it's own +12v from SATA power lead from PSU. Same for WP. https://www.newegg.com/p/N82E16811995075
> 
> Started a 10 pass run of IBT AVX version with Custom setting using 13300MB mem (my usual 90% usage) and watched 5 passes go by without any signs of issues. Results etc looked just as stable as all my previous runs. Had to run out to pickup dinner and had plenty of time to be present at the completion. Imagine how I felt after arriving home 15 minutes later to not only find my monitors black and an 8 q code on my PC, but something else hits you. The room is silent, no noise from my PC that had all the fans locked on full. Q code 8 in led display, all the mobo RGB running, secondary RGB running, GPU WB LEDs on, all RGB cycling as usual, fan controller over-ride LEDs all lit the correct color indicating full speed but nothing.
> 
> Had the gf snap a couple quick pics then held power button to shut down. Wish I hadn't felt so much like I just crapped myself and thought to have had her take a video instead doh.
> Restarted as expected but DAMN. Really don't know how I feel right now other than I'm done for the night.
> 
> Input welcome, Please!
> 
> I posted a few test results a few pages back https://www.overclock.net/forum/28194216-post43556.html
> 
> 
> This what my previous IBT AVX looks like (nothing crazy here) than same OC with a q-code 8 with no fan or water pump running.


Did you link the fans to any else than "CPU" temp?
I've heard this bug happens only on other sensors. There should also be a modded bios around that should fix this issue but honestly we should just group in army and go blame them on asus forums D:


----------



## akira2080

herericc said:


> If you install HWInfo64 it will show you the PCIE Link Speed at the bottom of the section that refers to your graphics card.
> 
> I'm sure there are other ways to find it as well but that's how I do it.


Oh thank you, just checked . It shows 16 Gt /s , means PCIE x16 I guess?


----------



## akira2080

mito1172 said:


> I'm comfortable with the case fans connected to the fan controller :thumb:
> 
> only processor fan connected to motherboard



Whic BIOS for your 1800X? With 7601 I was able to use for 0.02 Voltage DRAM lower than with 6401 and 7201. 

Like 7601 so far. Top for my 2600X. :thumb:


----------



## herericc

akira2080 said:


> Oh thank you, just checked . It shows 16 Gt /s , means PCIE x16 I guess?


Yes, 16GT/s is full 16x link speed. My 2080 only reads that value as 8GT/s.

You have an NVME SSD installed in your motherboard? 

Thanks for checking btw!


----------



## mito1172

akira2080 said:


> Whic BIOS for your 1800X? With 7601 I was able to use for 0.02 Voltage DRAM lower than with 6401 and 7201.
> 
> Like 7601 so far. Top for my 2600X. :thumb:


bios 7601 and I am very pleased. ram 4x8 32gb 3200mhz c14 stable :thumb:


----------



## Geezerman

I got a good deal on some new G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 2 x 8GB DDR4 3600 , F4-3600C16D-16GVKC, 16-19-19-39. about 69.00 shipped
and I want to pair that with a Crosshair VI extreme board with a R5 3600 processor. Probably not going to overclock anything, but want the ram to run at 3600 speed. Anyone see any issues with this combination?
thanks


----------



## Takla

apxitektop said:


> Thx so much, but I don`t see there any solutions, only establishment of this problem


There is a solution in that post: Do NOT load the d.o.c.p. profile. Instead, enter your rams clock speed and voltage manually. Use Auto settings on timings. If it boots, you can adjust the primary timings of your ram manually (to that of the xmp profile), one by one (only change one timing at a time, to narrow down the one that causes problems) and see on which timing you get the error code. Newest bios has had some memory timings tweaked.


----------



## WR-HW95

For some reason I noticed that boost isn´t working anymore on my 2700X with PE3 and PE4.
Tried both amd and windows power plan on min. 5% and max. 100%, but clocks stay static.
On PE2 boost works, but all core clocks drop to 4100 from PE3 4175.
PE4 have been nut´s anyway on these agesa 1003 bioses. On default its running 4325MHz @ 1.46V.

Fixed. It needs to set performance slider to middle. Is that new thing in power settings?


----------



## ch1mer4

Geezerman said:


> I got a good deal on some new G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 2 x 8GB DDR4 3600 , F4-3600C16D-16GVKC, 16-19-19-39. about 69.00 shipped
> and I want to pair that with a Crosshair VI extreme board with a R5 3600 processor. Probably not going to overclock anything, but want the ram to run at 3600 speed. Anyone see any issues with this combination?
> thanks


I have these modules running (although 4 x 16 GB) and they work flawlessly. You can just enable the DOCP profile and they run 3600 C16 out of the box.
You do have some wiggle room with the subtimings (was able to get a few more fps out of it), but its a bit of a hassle (not much OC room left).

But great kit for the price imo, got me +15% fps compared to my previous 3000 CL15 kit.


----------



## The Sandman

dual109 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are these changes you talk about in your TXT file you posted earlier with your bios settings? I'm running the same memory except with a 3700x but since moving from 6401 to 7601 I've never been able to get the same bandwidth, on 6401 with 2700x I was getting same as you posted but struggling to hit 50000mbs on 7601 using 1Usmus calculator, 0075 was the same.
> 
> Cheers


Yes they are in the text file. Mentioned it as they might be easily overlooked if one doesn't realize enough to look closely as they're buried in the AMD CBS tab. List below of said settings.




Takla said:


> Makes no sense what-so-ever if it stopped with only using your psu's sata connectors. The only thing I can think of is the hidden setting for PSU load in the mainboards bios somehow messing with it. That, or your fan controller is failing.


Exactly :thumb: I would like to believe that if the fan controller is bad it would either work as expected or simply quit all together. Fans came right back after rebooting.
Also, even if the controller did have an issue it's hard to believe it would affect the water pump and make it stop as well.

I'll be stepping, no running away from 7201. Turned out to be another POS Offical Bios from Asus/AMD for me at least. Thanks Asus!

I am sooo glad I hesitated from buying a CH8F and 3900x. I won't spend any more cash till Asus/AMD pulls there head out of there arse.
Trust is something you earn and as I'm concerned they have both lost my trust completely.


----------



## boostedabarth

The Sandman said:


> Yes they are in the text file. Mentioned it as they might be easily overlooked if one doesn't realize enough to look closely as they're buried in the AMD CBS tab. List below of said settings.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly :thumb: I would like to believe that if the fan controller is bad it would either work as expected or simply quit all together. Fans came right back after rebooting.
> Also, even if the controller did have an issue it's hard to believe it would affect the water pump and make it stop as well.
> 
> I'll be stepping, no running away from 7201. Turned out to be another POS Offical Bios from Asus/AMD for me at least. Thanks Asus!
> 
> I am sooo glad I hesitated from buying a CH8F and 3900x. I won't spend any more cash till Asus/AMD pulls there head out of there arse.
> Trust is something you earn and as I'm concerned they have both lost my trust completely.


I'm convinced that anyone who has had a fan issue has a hardware problem with their board. I have a C6H non wifi and have never had a fan issue. I've been using the board for almost two years now with a 1700x and now a 3900x and have never run into a fan issue whatsoever. Also running two AIOs with a combination of 8 fans with splitters etc. I just don't get how people are having issues with fan headers. I've used official and Beta bioses. PC gets shut off every night, etc.


----------



## The Sandman

boostedabarth said:


> I'm convinced that anyone who has had a fan issue has a hardware problem with their board. I have a C6H non wifi and have never had a fan issue. I've been using the board for almost two years now with a 1700x and now a 3900x and have never run into a fan issue whatsoever. Also running two AIOs with a combination of 8 fans with splitters etc. I just don't get how people are having issues with fan headers. I've used official and Beta bioses. PC gets shut off every night, etc.



Just to be clear, I've been on this mobo since 5-5-17 and up till the other day never had any major issues either. None of my fans power leads are connected to the mobo headers, neither is my water pump which also stopped. Only thing connected to mobo fan headers are RPM leads. The fan controller does attach to the CPU fan header for PWM control but has it's own 12v for power. I thought I had the bases covered from these crazy Bios bugs.



In this case the issue is not the fan headers. Mine seemingly lost power to the Sata power cables which is controlled by the mobo.
I"m trying to figure out if it's Bios related which is my first best guess.


----------



## StevieP24

Geezerman said:


> I got a good deal on some new G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 2 x 8GB DDR4 3600 , F4-3600C16D-16GVKC, 16-19-19-39. about 69.00 shipped
> and I want to pair that with a Crosshair VI extreme board with a R5 3600 processor. Probably not going to overclock anything, but want the ram to run at 3600 speed. Anyone see any issues with this combination?
> thanks


have same kit running 3800C16 no problems 1.42v


----------



## Fanu

anyone know what this white light is below the post code (circled in red) - it turns on after I leave my PC idle for more than 30-60min

it stays on until I restart the PC - this is on C6 Extreme


----------



## Takla

Fanu said:


> anyone know what this white light is below the post code (circled in red) - it turns on after I leave my PC idle for more than 30-60min
> 
> it stays on until I restart the PC - this is on C6 Extreme



It happens when there is a memory training issue. Normally, it turns off, once you've booted into windows. Try default memory timings+speed and turn LEDs to "Stealth Mode" (Press F5 in bios)


----------



## Fanu

Takla said:


> It happens when there is a memory training issue. Normally, it turns off, once you've booted into windows. Try default memory timings+speed and turn LEDs to "Stealth Mode" (Press F5 in bios)


hmm, I've been running these memory settings for almost a year now without this light turning on - it does not turn on and stay on when I power on my PC, but only after idling in windows for too long
I dont have issues with program instability or corruption in games so my memory clocks should be rock solid
LEDs are already on stealth mode 

I think this light started turning on after I updated to latest AMD chipset drivers - but cant be sure

according to C6E manual - white Q LED corresponds to VGA ("if an error is found, the corresponding LED remains lit until problem is solved")

DRAM is yellow light, CPU red, BOOT green


----------



## Takla

Fanu said:


> hmm, I've been running these memory settings for almost a year now without this light turning on - it does not turn on and stay on when I power on my PC, but only after idling in windows for too long



The newest bios has had some memory timing adjustments. Either rerun memtestpro to something like 2000% or try and loose some timings you thing could be too tight.
When ever the led lit up for me I knew instantly it was memory related.
The LED being VGA related could be due to dram copying data from and to vram and so when some data gets corrupted it is picked up as a VGA error.


----------



## Fanu

I'm still on BIOS 7201 - havent updated since it came out


----------



## dual109

The Sandman said:


> Yes they are in the text file. Mentioned it as they might be easily overlooked if one doesn't realize enough to look closely as they're buried in the AMD CBS tab. List below of said settings.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly :thumb: I would like to believe that if the fan controller is bad it would either work as expected or simply quit all together. Fans came right back after rebooting.
> Also, even if the controller did have an issue it's hard to believe it would affect the water pump and make it stop as well.
> 
> I'll be stepping, no running away from 7201. Turned out to be another POS Offical Bios from Asus/AMD for me at least. Thanks Asus!
> 
> I am sooo glad I hesitated from buying a CH8F and 3900x. I won't spend any more cash till Asus/AMD pulls there head out of there arse.
> Trust is something you earn and as I'm concerned they have both lost my trust completely.


Thanks for the picture. Hopefully I can recover the 4000mbs of memory bandwidth I've lost since moving from 6401 to 0075/7601. Can't recall 100% but don't think these settings were accessible in 6401.

I'll report back once I've made these changes after testing the ram again.

Cheers


----------



## Geezerman

I might be screwed.
New Extreme VI board from BH photo, probably has the 0401 bios. 

trying the bios flashback using the designated USB port. 
8 pin power and 24 pin power, no ram, no CPU, 

usb drive formatted FAT32, bios file named C6E.CAP
press the bios button, it blinks, then just remains a solid blue. 
thats all it does.

EDIT
I prayed over it and tried two other USB drives, and the light blinks, the drive is accessed, then the bios light goes out. Sounds correct to me , so on to the CPU and ram
thanks


----------



## Yviena

I managed to reach 63ns by following the dram calculator 3800cl16 fast timings 4x8 SR, and setting power plan setting interrupts to proccesor 1 which decreases memory latency by around 0.8ns, manual overclock will also decrease memory latency by 1ns, 3733CL14 which is also stable gives worse memory latency due to decreased infinity fabric clock.


----------



## Xial

@Geezerman Make sure your 'File name extensions' is checked. I ran into that issue before and found out the file was C6H.CAP.CAP so it wouldn't work properly.

In your case it might be named C6E.CAP.CAP without you knowing.


----------



## oile

Yviena said:


> I managed to reach 63ns by following the dram calculator 3800cl16 fast timings 4x8 SR, and setting power plan setting interrupts to proccesor 1 which decreases memory latency by around 0.8ns, manual overclock will also decrease memory latency by 1ns, 3733CL14 which is also stable gives worse memory latency due to decreased infinity fabric clock.


Could you please tell us how to set interrupts to a specific processor group?


----------



## Yviena

oile said:


> Could you please tell us how to set interrupts to a specific processor group?


You need to download https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/windows-power-plan-settings-explorer-utility.416058/ and unhide interrupt steering.


----------



## apxitektop

any NEWS ABOUT AGESA 1.0.0.4 ) ?


----------



## oile

Yviena said:


> You need to download https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/windows-power-plan-settings-explorer-utility.416058/ and unhide interrupt steering.


Thank you. Done and applied but it didn't change my memory latency. I'll keep it to cpu 1 anyway 

No news about agesa 1004, let's hope for the end of November


----------



## Yviena

oile said:


> Thank you. Done and applied but it didn't change my memory latency. I'll keep it to cpu 1 anyway
> 
> No news about agesa 1004, let's hope for the end of November


Did you go into power plan settings afterwards after unhiding the setting, and change interrupt steering to processor 1?
for my 3700x it did change the memory latency.


----------



## buyology

Hey guys i have a question.


I'm setting the dram voltage to 1.35v on bios but when i'm checking it from HWinfo, it's always show higher than i set. Is that a sensor problem?


----------



## mito1172

buyology said:


> Hey guys i have a question.
> 
> 
> I'm setting the dram voltage to 1.35v on bios but when i'm checking it from HWinfo, it's always show higher than i set. Is that a sensor problem?


yes my 1.37 looks no problem


----------



## Dbsjej56464

buyology said:


> Hey guys i have a question.
> 
> 
> I'm setting the dram voltage to 1.35v on bios but when i'm checking it from HWinfo, it's always show higher than i set. Is that a sensor problem?



Yes it is a sensor problem. Been like that since the start. People have tested voltages with multimeters and they readout pretty much what you set. 


My ram is at 1.4v but readouts at 1.461v


----------



## Neoony

buyology said:


> Hey guys i have a question.
> 
> 
> I'm setting the dram voltage to 1.35v on bios but when i'm checking it from HWinfo, it's always show higher than i set. Is that a sensor problem?



Mine is also a bit higher.
Been discussed here in the thread quite a few times.


1.42V =
Current - Min - Max - Avg











Jumps around a bit.

I would say I didnt have this issue in the most early BIOSes, but later it was always like that.


----------



## Sonyswarm

Looks like Asus removed the C6H from their ROG forum description of AM4 boards. Should we move on? I have a 3900X but I still want support, what are chances that Asus stops updating bios for this board?


----------



## theantipop91

Sonyswarm said:


> Looks like Asus removed the C6H from their ROG forum description of AM4 boards. Should we move on? I have a 3900X but I still want support, what are chances that Asus stops updating bios for this board?


Maybe make an official Crosshair VI x370 thread in this forum? https://rog.asus.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?155 - unfortunately I'm unable to create a new topic yet.


----------



## Pimpmuckl

Sonyswarm said:


> Looks like Asus removed the C6H from their ROG forum description of AM4 boards. Should we move on? I have a 3900X but I still want support, what are chances that Asus stops updating bios for this board?


The chance is zero. They are updating their BIOS of different AM4 boards and 1st gen obviously needs a lot of work.


----------



## Takla

Sonyswarm said:


> Looks like Asus removed the C6H from their ROG forum description of AM4 boards. Should we move on? I have a 3900X but I still want support, what are chances that Asus stops updating bios for this board?



more like they hit the limit on how long the forum name could be and so they opted for the 2 newest boards instead.


----------



## BUFUMAN

No matter what i do, when i start my System i get sporadically 0d error. Allways have to reset bios to get it work.

My ram was tested Karhu RAM Test.
Coverage 12000%

I have this kind of errors since i use a nvme 970 evo.
Uefi 7601 atm, any clue someone??

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maxrealliti

I had the same problem, it was a problem of incompatibility of memory and BIOS on the motherboard, it was the BIOS problem for 2 years in the 1800x I had no problems after upgrading to 3800x I had to change the memory before that was with hynix chips, I had to change the problems to samung chips now no, official support gives recommendations only for these RAM bars https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WI-FI-AC/HelpDesk_QVL/, again this is exactly the problem of asus


----------



## Dbsjej56464

maxrealliti said:


> I had the same problem, it was a problem of incompatibility of memory and BIOS on the motherboard, it was the BIOS problem for 2 years in the 1800x I had no problems after upgrading to 3800x I had to change the memory before that was with hynix chips, I had to change the problems to samung chips now no, official support gives recommendations only for these RAM bars https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WI-FI-AC/HelpDesk_QVL/, again this is exactly the problem of asus


RAM bars. They sound tasty! lol

I couldn't get my ram above 3200. But since getting a 3600 I can run my ram at 3600. It's just luck of the draw with the memory controllers on the CPU.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Hmm i have Samsung B-Die - Trident Z 3200CL14 kit. (F4-3200C14D-16GTZ)
It's at the list
Ram speed ist at 3333Mhz CL14.

I hope the cpu change will sort this issue out.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## CDub07

Sonyswarm said:


> Looks like Asus removed the C6H from their ROG forum description of AM4 boards. Should we move on? I have a 3900X but I still want support, what are chances that Asus stops updating bios for this board?





Takla said:


> more like they hit the limit on how long the forum name could be and so they opted for the 2 newest boards instead.


I think this board has reached EOL. Asus has no incentive to keep putting resources into this board as AMD itself does not recognize X370 chipset as 3000 series compatible. We are simply a asterisk. Pretty sure it a waiting game now to see which motherboard maker bails on X370 as the others will certain point out they still support the chipset.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

BUFUMAN said:


> Hmm i have Samsung B-Die - Trident Z 3200CL14 kit. (F4-3200C14D-16GTZ)
> It's at the list
> Ram speed ist at 3333Mhz CL14.
> 
> I hope the cpu change will sort this issue out.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


It will. I have the same kit. On both my old 1700X and 2700X neither CPU would allow me to go past 3200Mhz.

Now I run at 3600Mhz fast timings CL16 @ 1.4v with 1800 FCLK. I'm getting a 3700X after xmas as I lost silicon lottery with this 3600, so hoping that will have a memory controller that will let me push 3733Mhz.


----------



## herericc

CDub07 said:


> I think this board has reached EOL. Asus has no incentive to keep putting resources into this board as AMD itself does not recognize X370 chipset as 3000 series compatible. We are simply a asterisk. Pretty sure it a waiting game now to see which motherboard maker bails on X370 as the others will certain point out they still support the chipset.


Pretty sure ASUS removed the X370 description from the forum name the moment the CH7 dropped so I wouldn't worry just yet. Not many boards from any manufacturer has 1.0.0.4 yet, just be patient holy moley!


----------



## mito1172

bios support does not end yet because there is 3900x in processor support list


----------



## CentroX

CDub07 said:


> Sonyswarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Asus removed the C6H from their ROG forum description of AM4 boards. Should we move on? I have a 3900X but I still want support, what are chances that Asus stops updating bios for this board?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takla said:
> 
> 
> 
> more like they hit the limit on how long the forum name could be and so they opted for the 2 newest boards instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think this board has reached EOL. Asus has no incentive to keep putting resources into this board as AMD itself does not recognize X370 chipset as 3000 series compatible. We are simply a asterisk. Pretty sure it a waiting game now to see which motherboard maker bails on X370 as the others will certain point out they still support the chipset.
Click to expand...

Jesus man. MSI just released 1.0.0.4 for their B350 boards. Have some faith.


----------



## roco_smith

Sideways2k said:


> It will. I have the same kit. On both my old 1700X and 2700X neither CPU would allow me to go past 3200Mhz.
> 
> Now I run at 3600Mhz fast timings CL16 @ 1.4v with 1800 FCLK. I'm getting a 3700X after xmas as I lost silicon lottery with this 3600, so hoping that will have a memory controller that will let me push 3733Mhz.


In my Crosshair VI Extreme Ryzen 3900X on samsung BDIE my memory kit 8GB x4 stable even at 3900MHZ but with some tweaks of Ryzen Dram Calculator and keeping the FLCK at 1900


----------



## The Sandman

buyology said:


> Hey guys i have a question.
> 
> 
> I'm setting the dram voltage to 1.35v on bios but when i'm checking it from HWinfo, it's always show higher than i set. Is that a sensor problem?


 As mentioned yes it is the sensor. More here https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-amd-cpus/1625015-ryzen-essential-info-link-owners-info-db.html# under "Super IO Chip" link part way down.



An easy fix is simply measure under load at the ProBelt Points using a MM (pg 1-32 in manual).
Compare meter value to HWinfo than input a negative offset voltage under "Customize values" in HWinfo.
I've done this to all my ProBelt points. It doesn't change a dang thing... but it makes me feel better


----------



## Ice009

Hey guys, I don't have time to read through the whole thread, but I am can get one of these boards (Asus Crosshair 6 Extreme) for a decent price compared to the cost of a even a mid-range newer platform board, but would this board be OK for the newer higher end Ryzen 3xxx series CPUs? I was going to start with either a 2700X or a 3600 and eventually move to a 39xx CPU when I can afford one.

Also, is it OK for 64GB of RAM. I plan to start wtih 2 x 16GB kits of RAM and then maybe upgrade to another 2 x 16GB sticks when I can afford it for a total of 64GB of RAM. Should I be looking at a newer platform board even if I can only afford a mid-range MB at best on it?

Also, are these MBs capable of PCI-e 4.0? If not, are any other non-X570 MBs capable of it?


----------



## Fanu

BUFUMAN said:


> Hmm i have Samsung B-Die - Trident Z 3200CL14 kit. (F4-3200C14D-16GTZ)
> It's at the list
> Ram speed ist at 3333Mhz CL14.
> 
> I hope the cpu change will sort this issue out.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


hah, I have the same memory as you and also stuck at 3333CL14 on C6E and 2700X 

3400 isnt stable enough :\


----------



## Takla

CentroX said:


> Jesus man. MSI just released 1.0.0.4 for their B350 boards. Have some faith.


why are you quoting me?


----------



## nexxusty

*nexxusty*



CDub07 said:


> I think this board has reached EOL. Asus has no incentive to keep putting resources into this board as AMD itself does not recognize X370 chipset as 3000 series compatible. We are simply an asterisk. Pretty sure it a waiting game now to see which motherboard maker bails on X370 as the others will certainly point out they still support the chipset.


Ugh, that's just sad to see someone even type that out. Honestly.

This board has SO much potential left. Full-on planned obsolescence by ASUS on this one.

This board CAN, and should work with the 4000 series too, coming in 2020. Back in the day, voltages were the reason a motherboard was not compatible. Oh, newer chip? Same socket? The motherboard can fit the chip but cannot supply the lower voltage required? Useless.

That's not the case today when MOST of the logic used in the entire system is on the CPU itself. The only issue then would be VRM phases, and we all know the CH6 has sufficient setup in place for up to at least a 3900x. I wouldn't be slightly surprised if a 3950x worked in it as well. This board is a tank. Well designed boards do things they shouldn't really be allowed to do, like when a PCI-E standard comes out, being able to use the new one on a board that did not support it at release.

INTEL USED TO ALLOW THAT ON X79. Some of us, myself included, used it with absolute success. I had X79 with a GTX 680 and a 780 using PCI-E 3.0. No issues, I had the 2nd best motherboard you could buy though. That's likely why it worked. As it did for almost everyone who had that board too.

I am currently using UEFI 7201 with my CH6, as this is the last UEFI that "supports" PCI-E 4.0 (it might be 7301 actually, I am not positive, it is DEFINITELY one of the two though). I don't have very great RAM support with this UEFI. 3733 mhz 1:1 FCLK, where UEFI 7501 gets me 3800mhz and 1:1 FCLK (But no PCI-E 4.0 support). However, on UEFI 7201, the Sabrent Rocket 512gb PCI-E 4.0 m.2 drive I installed works with PCI-E 4.0 just fine.

Not a single issue with it in PCI-E 4.0 mode, ever. Nothing. It's always just worked like the other m.2 SSD it replaced, however, it benchmarks at 4.9GB/s read and 2.67GB/s write. Obviously working in PCI-E 4.0 mode. I suspect my first PCI-E x16 slot as well, will work in PCI-E 4.0 mode with no issues as well. The m.2 slot is ALL THE WAY AT THE BOTTOM OF THE BOARD!!!! And it WORKS in PCI-E 4.0! Remember what AMD said? "Ohhh the traces, traces!", that's some pretty long traces that work just fine for me..... Like, ugh, it's ridiculous marketing and that's all.

It upsets me because this board absolutely has potential. ASUS, I am NOT going to buy an X470 or an X570 just because you want me to. You need to provide me with a REAL reason to switch. Gimping your older boards because you can is really petty. The latest UEFI downloads should honestly have a UEFI /w PCI-E 4.0 support and a UEFI /w PCI-E 3.0 support only. I understand this is not "easy" and "takes no time so why don't you do it", I'm not a moron. However, something like this would be SO APPRECIATED by some X370 owners. I bet some of your other X370 boards would work just fine with PCI-E 4.0 too.

Has ANYONE in this thread, not counting me, installed a PCI-E 4.0 device using a CH6 /w UEFI 7201 and tested that device? Anyone else with a working PCI-E 4.0 m.2 drive, or a GPU? Interested to know.


----------



## nesham

On ASUS site is information that R9 3950X is supported from UEFI 7403.

Sent fra min SM-G975F via Tapatalk


----------



## nexxusty

nesham said:


> On ASUS site is information that R9 3950X is supported from UEFI 7403.
> 
> Sent fra min SM-G975F via Tapatalk


Haha, see? Not surprised. They just wont let us have our cake and eat it too.

Hmm, I bet I could make the 3950x work with 7201 with a Microcode injection. It might even already be in there.....


----------



## maxrealliti

Sideways2k said:


> It will. I have the same kit. On both my old 1700X and 2700X neither CPU would allow me to go past 3200Mhz.
> 
> Now I run at 3600Mhz fast timings CL16 @ 1.4v with 1800 FCLK. I'm getting a 3700X after xmas as I lost silicon lottery with this 3600, so hoping that will have a memory controller that will let me push 3733Mhz.


I won’t please you with my 3800x and overclocking memory above 3600 reduces memory and processor performance and causes great latency delays, most likely the 3800 will be good only on 470 and 570 chips

and so here is a German forum where there are all the motherboards that have been updated and are now testing https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...s-agesa-ubersicht-22-11-19-a-1228903.html#2.1 there is a lot of useful for owners of our board, Asus and Gigabytes are the worst vendors that exist, I think in the future I will not buy products of these brands


----------



## CDub07

nexxusty said:


> Ugh, that's just sad to see someone even type that out. Honestly.
> 
> This board has SO much potential left. Full-on planned obsolescence by ASUS on this one.
> 
> This board CAN, and should work with the 4000 series too, coming in 2020. Back in the day, voltages were the reason a motherboard was not compatible. Oh, newer chip? Same socket? The motherboard can fit the chip but cannot supply the lower voltage required? Useless.
> 
> That's not the case today when MOST of the logic used in the entire system is on the CPU itself. The only issue then would be VRM phases, and we all know the CH6 has sufficient setup in place for up to at least a 3900x. I wouldn't be slightly surprised if a 3950x worked in it as well. This board is a tank. Well designed boards do things they shouldn't really be allowed to do, like when a PCI-E standard comes out, being able to use the new one on a board that did not support it at release.
> 
> INTEL USED TO ALLOW THAT ON X79. Some of us, myself included, used it with absolute success. I had X79 with a GTX 680 and a 780 using PCI-E 3.0. No issues, I had the 2nd best motherboard you could buy though. That's likely why it worked. As it did for almost everyone who had that board too.
> 
> I am currently using UEFI 7201 with my CH6, as this is the last UEFI that "supports" PCI-E 4.0 (it might be 7301 actually, I am not positive, it is DEFINITELY one of the two though). I don't have very great RAM support with this UEFI. 3733 mhz 1:1 FCLK, where UEFI 7501 gets me 3800mhz and 1:1 FCLK (But no PCI-E 4.0 support). However, on UEFI 7201, the Sabrent Rocket 512gb PCI-E 4.0 m.2 drive I installed works with PCI-E 4.0 just fine.
> 
> Not a single issue with it in PCI-E 4.0 mode, ever. Nothing. It's always just worked like the other m.2 SSD it replaced, however, it benchmarks at 4.9GB/s read and 2.67GB/s write. Obviously working in PCI-E 4.0 mode. I suspect my first PCI-E x16 slot as well, will work in PCI-E 4.0 mode with no issues as well. The m.2 slot is ALL THE WAY AT THE BOTTOM OF THE BOARD!!!! And it WORKS in PCI-E 4.0! Remember what AMD said? "Ohhh the traces, traces!", that's some pretty long traces that work just fine for me..... Like, ugh, it's ridiculous marketing and that's all.
> 
> It upsets me because this board absolutely has potential. ASUS, I am NOT going to buy an X470 or an X570 just because you want me to. You need to provide me with a REAL reason to switch. Gimping your older boards because you can is really petty. The latest UEFI downloads should honestly have a UEFI /w PCI-E 4.0 support and a UEFI /w PCI-E 3.0 support only. I understand this is not "easy" and "takes no time so why don't you do it", I'm not a moron. However, something like this would be SO APPRECIATED by some X370 owners. I bet some of your other X370 boards would work just fine with PCI-E 4.0 too.
> 
> Has ANYONE in this thread, not counting me, installed a PCI-E 4.0 device using a CH6 /w UEFI 7201 and tested that device? Anyone else with a working PCI-E 4.0 m.2 drive, or a GPU? Interested to know.


I won't quote everyone but you all know yall are dying to have a chipset fan on the X570, come on!!! Just do it....


----------



## Ice009

Ice009 said:


> Hey guys, I don't have time to read through the whole thread, but I am can get one of these boards (Asus Crosshair 6 Extreme) for a decent price compared to the cost of a even a mid-range newer platform board, but would this board be OK for the newer higher end Ryzen 3xxx series CPUs? I was going to start with either a 2700X or a 3600 and eventually move to a 39xx CPU when I can afford one.
> 
> Also, is it OK for 64GB of RAM. I plan to start wtih 2 x 16GB kits of RAM and then maybe upgrade to another 2 x 16GB sticks when I can afford it for a total of 64GB of RAM. Should I be looking at a newer platform board even if I can only afford a mid-range MB at best on it?
> 
> Also, are these MBs capable of PCI-e 4.0? If not, are any other non-X570 MBs capable of it?


Can anyone please give me some advice? Looking at the posts below mine, it seems I shouldn't buy this board if I want to use a 3900X or 3950X down the line. That would be such a shame as I can get it for a very reasonable price. Also, if I were to use 64GB of RAM, I wouldn't be using anything more than 3200Mhz RAM and wouldn't be looking to overclock it, would that work OK?

I also read bit about the board having PCI-e 4.0 supprot in a previous BIOS or two and Asus taking it away. If the board is capable, why not reward you loyal customers/buyers that paid an EXORBITANT amount of money for the motherboard when it was first released. That is pretty low of Asus to offer that and take it away (this was not a cheap board, so surely they can spend some resources on it - fair enough if they don't want to on the mid-level or budget boards, but darn, buyers of a MB of this level, should still get some support if the hardware is still capable to do more). Planned obsolescence is a horrendous thing to do to you customers. A lot of people have (like me) have probably stuck with Asus for years and buy your products years on end, and to treat them like that, well, you guys don't deserve those customers in the first place.


----------



## mito1172

Ice009 said:


> Can anyone please give me some advice? Looking at the posts below mine, it seems I shouldn't buy this board if I want to use a 3900X or 3950X down the line. That would be such a shame as I can get it for a very reasonable price. Also, if I were to use 64GB of RAM, I wouldn't be using anything more than 3200Mhz RAM and wouldn't be looking to overclock it, would that work OK?
> 
> I also read bit about the board having PCI-e 4.0 supprot in a previous BIOS or two and Asus taking it away. If the board is capable, why not reward you loyal customers/buyers that paid an EXORBITANT amount of money for the motherboard when it was first released. That is pretty low of Asus to offer that and take it away (this was not a cheap board, so surely they can spend some resources on it - fair enough if they don't want to on the mid-level or budget boards, but darn, buyers of a MB of this level, should still get some support if the hardware is still capable to do more). Planned obsolescence is a horrendous thing to do to you customers. A lot of people have (like me) have probably stuck with Asus for years and buy your products years on end, and to treat them like that, well, you guys don't deserve those customers in the first place.


To finish off this list of boards, there are those with the T-topology (i.e., ASUS ROG Crosshair VI and ASRock X470 Taichi). These boards overclock memory mediocrely by comparison—up to 3466–3533 MHz. The main advantage of such a board is the high overclocking potential of four module configurations.

Next come the boards implementing the Daisy Chain topology. Their advantage lies in the optimized length of the line (bus) between the processor and the A2 and B2 memory slots. Examples of boards implementing this are the ASUS ROG Crosshair VII, ASUS Prime X470-Pro, and MSI X470 Gaming M7 AC.

https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-ryzen-memory-tweaking-overclocking-guide/4.html


----------



## herericc

mito1172 said:


> To finish off this list of boards, there are those with the T-topology (i.e., ASUS ROG Crosshair VI and ASRock X470 Taichi). These boards overclock memory mediocrely by comparison—up to 3466–3533 MHz. The main advantage of such a board is the high overclocking potential of four module configurations.
> 
> Next come the boards implementing the Daisy Chain topology. Their advantage lies in the optimized length of the line (bus) between the processor and the A2 and B2 memory slots. Examples of boards implementing this are the ASUS ROG Crosshair VII, ASUS Prime X470-Pro, and MSI X470 Gaming M7 AC.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-ryzen-memory-tweaking-overclocking-guide/4.html


They only overclock "mediocrely" compared to other 2 stick setups. When comparing 4 stick setups the CH6 does quite well. Mine is stable at 3600 and boots at 3733 but requires more tweaking. 

The main reason we couldn't go above 3533 on this board previously was just the memory controller in your chip. Same ram in my motherboard that does 3600 stable now couldn't do anything above 3200 with my 2700x or 1700.

If you're planning on getting 4 sticks eventually I'd say the CH6 is an excellent choice, and it has more than enough power delivery circuitry to easily support the 3950x.

EDIT: Just realized I basically reiterated what mito said before - oops!


----------



## Nekronata

herericc said:


> If you're planning on getting 4 sticks eventually I'd say the CH6 is an excellent choice


No decently NOT, if you are going to use more then 2 Sticks, STAY THE HELL AWAY FROM THIS BOARD!!!!!!!!!!! It has so many issues, that only occure once you use more then 2 Sticks, just don't. The recent Bios "Updates" made using 4 Sticks extremely hard for no reason at all (and if you want to use standby, then better don't use 4 Sticks). I have this Board since Day 1 (even had to replace one, because of the Self Destruction Bug it had). I used 1800X and 2700X before my 3900X (always with 4x16 GB) and the recent "Updates" finally pushed me to the edge, to buy a new (non Asus) Board.
With 2 Sticks, I can run 3800 MHz RAM all day, no Problem, but 4 Sticks, it is hell. Bluescreens after Standby, each "update" less and less RAM Overclock, Boot Issues and Boot Loops worse then Satan could come up with.

Ryzen 3000 + 4 Sticks = Use any other Motherboard, if you have to, even an Intel one (might still be less frustrating).


----------



## herericc

Nekronata said:


> No decently NOT, if you are going to use more then 2 Sticks, STAY THE HELL AWAY FROM THIS BOARD!!!!!!!!!!! It has so many issues, that only occure once you use more then 2 Sticks, just don't. The recent Bios "Updates" made using 4 Sticks extremely hard for no reason at all (and if you want to use standby, then better don't use 4 Sticks). I have this Board since Day 1 (even had to replace one, because of the Self Destruction Bug it had). I used 1800X and 2700X before my 3900X (always with 4x16 GB) and the recent "Updates" finally pushed me to the edge, to buy a new (non Asus) Board.
> With 2 Sticks, I can run 3800 MHz RAM all day, no Problem, but 4 Sticks, it is hell. Bluescreens after Standby, each "update" less and less RAM Overclock, Boot Issues and Boot Loops worse then Satan could come up with.
> 
> Ryzen 3000 + 4 Sticks = Use any other Motherboard, if you have to, even an Intel one (might still be less frustrating).


Interesting that you've had that experience, mine has been the opposite - my issues actually lessened when I put in my second set of sticks...

Either way, we're both only giving anecdotal evidence and it isn't at all statistically representative.


----------



## Nekronata

herericc said:


> Interesting that you've had that experience, mine has been the opposite - my issues actually lessened when I put in my second set of sticks...
> 
> Either way, we're both only giving anecdotal evidence and it isn't at all statistically representative.


A few Bios Versions, all was fine. Not the best Board, but more then I expected from its Age, the problem are the last 2-3 Bios. Even going back wont change the issues these Updates brought. And from other Forums, I am not the only one affected.


----------



## Ice009

Nekronata said:


> A few Bios Versions, all was fine. Not the best Board, but more then I expected from its Age, the problem are the last 2-3 Bios. Even going back wont change the issues these Updates brought. And from other Forums, I am not the only one affected.


Thanks for the info guys. Both of you make the board sound good, but yeah, worried about getting it now as I wanted to use 64GB of RAM in it eventually. Does the 4 stick issues still apply if you're only running the RAM at stock speeds? does the capacity/size of the sticks matter? 8GB, 16GB each stick make any difference?

Also, could you maybe PM some links to other forums I can read about this at, or just read about this MB in general at depth with the 3000 series CPUs?

What do you guys think about whether or not I should go with this board over a mid-range type of X470 and/or X570 MB? I can get the Crosshair VI Extreme for the price of the next couple of series MBs mid-range to lower range boards. I'm assuming this MB would still be better?


----------



## Acertified

Ice009 said:


> Can anyone please give me some advice? Looking at the posts below mine, it seems I shouldn't buy this board if I want to use a 3900X or 3950X down the line. That would be such a shame as I can get it for a very reasonable price. Also, if I were to use 64GB of RAM, I wouldn't be using anything more than 3200Mhz RAM and wouldn't be looking to overclock it, would that work OK?
> 
> I also read bit about the board having PCI-e 4.0 supprot in a previous BIOS or two and Asus taking it away. If the board is capable, why not reward you loyal customers/buyers that paid an EXORBITANT amount of money for the motherboard when it was first released. That is pretty low of Asus to offer that and take it away (this was not a cheap board, so surely they can spend some resources on it - fair enough if they don't want to on the mid-level or budget boards, but darn, buyers of a MB of this level, should still get some support if the hardware is still capable to do more). Planned obsolescence is a horrendous thing to do to you customers. A lot of people have (like me) have probably stuck with Asus for years and buy your products years on end, and to treat them like that, well, you guys don't deserve those customers in the first place.


AMD stated just recently that the older 3xx and 4xx Motherboards will NOT get PCIe4 support due to various reasons. Only the Newer 5xx Motherboards will support PCIe4.


----------



## Ice009

Acertified said:


> AMD stated just recently that the older 3xx and 4xx Motherboards will NOT get PCIe4 support due to various reasons. Only the Newer 5xx Motherboards will support PCIe4.


What was their reason against it if Asus had it in a previous version of the BIOS? Are AMD the ones that told Asus to remove the support/capability from the BIOS?


----------



## Acertified

Yes, there was an article recently that AMD stated that some of the older gen boards had some stability issues in regards to the combination of the Newer 3000 series CPU's which are required to run PCIe Gen 4 and the chipsets. Due to this AMD stated that they made the decision to NOT have PCIe4 in all of the older Gen boards instead of supporting the few that were stable.


----------



## Acertified

This is a statement from AMD...

The exact quote comes from Robert Hallock, one of the Ryzen product managers at AMD.

"Pre-X570 boards will not support PCIe Gen 4. There's no guarantee that older motherboards can reliably run the more stringent signaling requirements of Gen4, and we simply cannot have a mix of "yes, no, maybe" in the market for all the older motherboards. The potential for confusion is too high. When final BIOSes are released for 3rd Gen Ryzen (AGESA 1000+), Gen4 will not be an option anymore. We wish we could've enabled this backwards, but the risk is too great."


----------



## Acertified

FYI... I have Crosshair VI EXTREME Motherboard for sale if anyone is interested. Works Great! Very well taken care of. Original Box, Manuals and etc. BIOS version is 7501.
Located in Colorado and will ship.
Thanks


----------



## Nekronata

Ice009 said:


> Thanks for the info guys. Both of you make the board sound good, but yeah, worried about getting it now as I wanted to use 64GB of RAM in it eventually. Does the 4 stick issues still apply if you're only running the RAM at stock speeds? does the capacity/size of the sticks matter? 8GB, 16GB each stick make any difference?
> 
> Also, could you maybe PM some links to other forums I can read about this at, or just read about this MB in general at depth with the 3000 series CPUs?


I have only 4x16 GB. "Stock" Speed would be 3400 MHz for mine, and while I could use at release of 3900X CPU the XAMP just fine, it wont boot at all anymore with just XAMP (its a huge fiddeling with the Subsettings). Quickly setted 3200 MHz (just the major timings and nothing else) also displayed the Issue, that after Standby, Prime95 wouldnt even last 1 Minute (even Chrome Tabs did crash all the time then). Also 3200 MHz displayed occasionally Bootloops then.
The irony is: I get 3800 MHz rock Stable (5 Hours Prime 95 using 60 GB RAM), but it booting is pure luck and after Standby --> Instable. Pretty sure a X470 will behave better + I personally think, Asus wont be putting too much time into fixing these issues (even more so, as 64GB Setups are still rare).



Ice009 said:


> What do you guys think about whether or not I should go with this board over a mid-range type of X470 and/or X570 MB? I can get the Crosshair VI Extreme for the price of the next couple of series MBs mid-range to lower range boards. I'm assuming this MB would still be better?


I would say, wait till Black Friday and get yourself a nice X470 Board (they are also better supported and they learned from early mistakes they made with X370) or even a Mid Range X570 (they have much better Equipment, unless you need a ton of USB - special 2-3 m.2 Slots are not too uncommon on mid priced X570)


----------



## Acertified

You can get some X570 Boards now days for as cheap as $150. Some nicer ones are in the $249 range. Why go with an older x370 when you can get the New x570 that will support PCIe4 amongst other newer features?

I would make a short list of features that you want and look for the cheapest board with those features.
FYI... Stay AWAY from MSI at the moment. I love MSI but their x570 boards have the WORST VRM's at the moment.
I am very impressed with the Gigabyte Aorus x570 stuff. This is the first time I passed up Asus in over a decade. I currently have Asus in the x370 and B450.


----------



## Takla

I just unleashed the eggest of all egg-farts. holy smokes.


----------



## CDub07

Acertified said:


> You can get some X570 Boards now days for as cheap as $150. Some nicer ones are in the $249 range. Why go with an older x370 when you can get the New x570 that will support PCIe4 amongst other newer features?
> 
> I would make a short list of features that you want and look for the cheapest board with those features.
> FYI... Stay AWAY from MSI at the moment. I love MSI but their x570 boards have the WORST VRM's at the moment.
> I am very impressed with the Gigabyte Aorus x570 stuff. This is the first time I passed up Asus in over a decade. I currently have Asus in the x370 and B450.


I think I will run this board another 6 months to a year and do a complete overhaul and be done for the next decade. Ryzen 9 3950X, X570 motherboard, DDR4 3600MHz 32GB of ram and whatever AMD decides to release above the RX 5700XT but not the flagship.


----------



## Acertified

CDub07 said:


> I think I will run this board another 6 months to a year and do a complete overhaul and be done for the next decade. Ryzen 9 3950X, X570 motherboard, DDR4 3600MHz 32GB of ram and whatever AMD decides to release above the RX 5700XT but not the flagship.


For the next Decade? Really?


----------



## Nekronata

Acertified said:


> For the next Decade? Really?


Well, some are still used to Pre Ryzen times and Intel's slow development 😉.


----------



## Acertified

I started with an IBM XT machine and DOS back in the 80's. Things are very different now days with the high demand of software and especially games which are pushing the hardware requirements. My First AMD CPU was a 486 Processor that was 120MHz if I remember correctly. LOL


----------



## boostedabarth

Takla said:


> I just unleashed the eggest of all egg-farts. holy smokes.


LOL


----------



## mito1172

herericc said:


> They only overclock "mediocrely" compared to other 2 stick setups. When comparing 4 stick setups the CH6 does quite well. Mine is stable at 3600 and boots at 3733 but requires more tweaking.
> 
> The main reason we couldn't go above 3533 on this board previously was just the memory controller in your chip. Same ram in my motherboard that does 3600 stable now couldn't do anything above 3200 with my 2700x or 1700.
> 
> If you're planning on getting 4 sticks eventually I'd say the CH6 is an excellent choice, and it has more than enough power delivery circuitry to easily support the 3950x.
> 
> EDIT: Just realized I basically reiterated what mito said before - oops!


We have 4 ram docp standard 3200mhz c14 smoothly. i haven't tried more


----------



## allavatar2

guys help me pls ı using 16 gb 3400 mhz cl 14 8x2 ram if ı will buy 2 more same ram and using 8x4 same speed and cl have ı got more speed for gaming ? 

my cpu 1700x 4.0 GHz 1.436v SMT off mode


----------



## Fanu

Acertified said:


> FYI... I have Crosshair VI EXTREME Motherboard for sale if anyone is interested. Works Great! Very well taken care of. Original Box, Manuals and etc. BIOS version is 7501.
> Located in Colorado and will ship.
> Thanks


what did you decide to replace it with? I am still finding no reason to replace my C6E - one of the best boards I've owned in terms of features and the best regarding build quality


----------



## CentroX

Takla said:


> why are you quoting me?


Mistake because this broken forum.

Asus will continue to support this board, and they just released a bios in november.


----------



## alek321

allavatar2 said:


> guys help me pls ı using 16 gb 3400 mhz cl 14 8x2 ram if ı will buy 2 more same ram and using 8x4 same speed and cl have ı got more speed for gaming ?
> 
> my cpu 1700x 4.0 GHz 1.436v SMT off mode


two single rank per channel is the same as one two-rank on the channel. two-rank has good advantages over single rank in games


----------



## Takla

CentroX said:


> Asus will continue to support this board, and they just released a bios in november.



I agree 100%


----------



## Dbsjej56464

CentroX said:


> Mistake because this broken forum.
> 
> Anyway people are really stupid in here and drama queens. Asus will continue to support this board, and they just released a bios in november.
> 
> Dont mind the ****ty and moron posters in here Asus.


You obviously wasn't aroud when Elmor worked for ASUS. They were great back then. 
AMD state AGESA 1.0.0.4 is needed for the 3950X. So anyone one a x470/x370 wont be getting the optimal experiance for their new CPU on their premium boards. That's what people are unhappy about. Historically we've at leasted had a beta build.

So what they released a new bios this month?! That was bug fixing asus specific issues with no new AGESA. They have released buggy bios's and still haven't fixed them yet, just look at the VII thread. Old bugs coming back etc.

I've literally seen one maybe two posters worrying about continued support. It's common knowledge that AM4 is being supported through 2020. So not quite sure why you are making mountains out of mole hills.

You have to be moronic to think ASUS give a **** enough to read these posts as well, they barely bother with their own forums. Being a suckup is just as bad as people moaning about irrelevant things. ASUS as of late deserve the backlash. I've had ASUS boards for over 20 years and the quality of their support has took a turn for the worst this past 6 months.


----------



## harrysun

allavatar2 said:


> guys help me pls ı using 16 gb 3400 mhz cl 14 8x2 ram if ı will buy 2 more same ram and using 8x4 same speed and cl have ı got more speed for gaming ?
> 
> my cpu 1700x 4.0 GHz 1.436v SMT off mode


Check 



 and


----------



## Takla

Sideways2k said:


> You have to be moronic to think ASUS give a sht enough to read these posts as well, they barely bother with their own forums. Being a suckup is just as bad as people moaning about irrelevant things. ASUS as of late deserve the backlash. I've had ASUS boards for over 20 years and the quality of their support has took a turn for the worst this past 6 months.



Shamino does come here. Just because he dosen't respond to every one of these low quality posts shouldn't delude you into thinking that he dosen't give a sht. It is just him working on bios. One guy for over what, 30 mainboards?


----------



## Yviena

It seems that ram somehow becomes unstable when pc starts up from sleep mode in the newest bios.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Takla said:


> Shamino does come here. Just because he dosen't respond to every one of these low quality posts shouldn't delude you into thinking that he dosen't give a sht. It is just him working on bios. One guy for over what, 30 mainboards?


He's posted once or twice. Elmor is still posting in ASUS threads now. He did a far better job than Shamino. 

At the end of the day it is not our problem if ASUS have him working on 30 mainboards and frankly I call BS on that, I find it hard to imagine a company as old as ASUS be so lacklustre and it's never been confirmed by ASUS. It's said sht posts that have spread the rumor. But if its true it just goes to show that ASUS are a joke now. 

TBH Shamino probably doesn't give a sht either, well not like Elmor did. Otherwise we'd have at the very least a post with a rough ETA on 1.0.0.4. 30 mobos or not, a short post explaining what's going on would prevent alot of said sht posts and it's not hard to write a few words. The lack of communication is the issue here. I wouldn't have an issue waiting for the latest AGESA if we was told why it's taking longer than the other board providers. It would at least stop me looking here and on the ASUS forums all the time in the hopes of a beta or something. With that said if I was buying a 3950X I would not be happy right now, they can say the old bios will work all they want. AMD say 1.0.0.4 is needed for the optimal experiance and they know their own hardware better than ASUS. It's not a good look.


----------



## Acertified

Fanu said:


> what did you decide to replace it with? I am still finding no reason to replace my C6E - one of the best boards I've owned in terms of features and the best regarding build quality


Although I have preferred Asus for the past 10 years I decided to go with a Gigabyte Aorus x570 Pro WiFi. Asus left a bad taste in my mouth with all of the BIOS issues even after 2.5 years of using my EXTREME. I also had a CROSSHAIR VI in another PC that had BIOS issues. I personally think the Quality of the Hardware is really good but Asus lacks on the Customer Service and BIOS side of things these days. I still have an Asus B450 Tuf motherboard in another computer thats running good but I dont ever update it since it is a HTPC that just plays movies in my Entertainment Center. I replaced my EXTREME with the Gigabyte just this past week but so far so good.

The PCIe Gen4 is truly amazing on these x570 boards when it comes to storage. I dont foresee PCIe4 Gen GPU's coming out for awhile unfortunately.


----------



## Takla

Sideways2k said:


> He's posted once or twice. Elmor is still posting in ASUS threads now. He did a far better job than Shamino.
> 
> At the end of the day it is not our problem if ASUS have him working on 30 mainboards and frankly I call BS on that, I find it hard to imagine a company as old as ASUS be so lacklustre and it's never been confirmed by ASUS. It's said sht posts that have spread the rumor. But if its true it just goes to show that ASUS are a joke now.
> 
> TBH Shamino probably doesn't give a sht either, well not like Elmor did. Otherwise we'd have at the very least a post with a rough ETA on 1.0.0.4. 30 mobos or not, a short post explaining what's going on would prevent alot of said sht posts and it's not hard to write a few words. The lack of communication is the issue here. I wouldn't have an issue waiting for the latest AGESA if we was told why it's taking longer than the other board providers. It would at least stop me looking here and on the ASUS forums all the time in the hopes of a beta or something. With that said if I was buying a 3950X I would not be happy right now, they can say the old bios will work all they want. AMD say 1.0.0.4 is needed for the optimal experiance and they know their own hardware better than ASUS. It's not a good look.



I agree. The lack of communication is always an issue. No matter the company, really. But having only one person for all the mainboards isn't too far fetched when you think about how hard everyone always cuts corners to save a couple pennies (during manufacturing).


----------



## harrysun

Yviena said:


> It seems that ram somehow becomes unstable when pc starts up from sleep mode in the newest bios.


It is also true for 6401 I'm using. So it's nothing new.


----------



## ggdfdgd3

Ice009 said:


> Can anyone please give me some advice? Looking at the posts below mine, it seems I shouldn't buy this board if I want to use a 3900X or 3950X down the line. That would be such a shame as I can get it for a very reasonable price. Also, if I were to use 64GB of RAM, I wouldn't be using anything more than 3200Mhz RAM and wouldn't be looking to overclock it, would that work OK?
> 
> I also read bit about the board having PCI-e 4.0 supprot in a previous BIOS or two and Asus taking it away. If the board is capable, why not reward you loyal customers/buyers that paid an EXORBITANT amount of money for the motherboard when it was first released. That is pretty low of Asus to offer that and take it away (this was not a cheap board, so surely they can spend some resources on it - fair enough if they don't want to on the mid-level or budget boards, but darn, buyers of a MB of this level, should still get some support if the hardware is still capable to do more). Planned obsolescence is a horrendous thing to do to you customers. A lot of people have (like me) have probably stuck with Asus for years and buy your products years on end, and to treat them like that, well, you guys don't deserve those customers in the first place.


I have a 3900X with 2x16gb 3200 cl14 Samsung B-die memory. Currently use the 7501 bios and everything working fine, memory running at stock XMP profile. I could probably tune it higher if I wanted but I prefer stability over the miniscule improvements faster speed and timings provide. Apart from the occasional double boot issues the only issue I've noticed with this board is that the PPT and EDC values are reported incorrectly which results in the CPU running hotter than it should BUT it also scores higher in cinebench so it's basically running with PBO kind of half enabled all the time. This is an issue that seems to apply to ALL Asus boards apart from X570 so that's all B350, X370, B450 and X470 boards.


----------



## Geezerman

There was some chat about the EEPROM limits on various x370 boards being a problem for bios updates for Ryzen 3000. 

Does this affect the Crosshair VI at all?
Is it best for me to use an older bios for a 2700X CPU?
thanks


----------



## Takla

Geezerman said:


> There was some chat about the EEPROM limits on various x370 boards being a problem for bios updates for Ryzen 3000.
> 
> Does this affect the Crosshair VI at all?
> Is it best for me to use an older bios for a 2700X CPU?
> thanks



that was mostly an issue for MSI with their bloated ui. Asus didn't have this problem as far as I know.


----------



## Dave001

If you open the BIOS files in a hex editor, and compare an earlier file like 6401 with 7601, 6401 has plenty of free space, 7601 has a lot less.


----------



## Geezerman

Dave001 said:


> If you open the BIOS files in a hex editor, and compare an earlier file like 6401 with 7601, 6401 has plenty of free space, 7601 has a lot less.


Looks like I have the same board and CPU as yours, so do you see an advantage of using the 6401 over the 7601?
Thanks


----------



## Nekronata

Geezerman said:


> There was some chat about the EEPROM limits on various x370 boards being a problem for bios updates for Ryzen 3000.
> 
> Does this affect the Crosshair VI at all?
> Is it best for me to use an older bios for a 2700X CPU?
> thanks


That was basically only MSI and that also only because they cheaped out on the Chip to store the Bios. They had used the smallest possible Chip, essentially having only half the storage compared to all other companies (and yes, even the Top MSI Boards had that small Chip).

Afaik, Asus has like everyone else enough empty storage still.


----------



## BUFUMAN

I can't find Typical current idle setting anymore at uefi 7601.

Can someone tell me where it is now?

Thx

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## elmor

Takla said:


> Shamino does come here. Just because he dosen't respond to every one of these low quality posts shouldn't delude you into thinking that he dosen't give a sht. It is just him working on bios. One guy for over what, 30 mainboards?





Sideways2k said:


> He's posted once or twice. Elmor is still posting in ASUS threads now. He did a far better job than Shamino.
> 
> At the end of the day it is not our problem if ASUS have him working on 30 mainboards and frankly I call BS on that, I find it hard to imagine a company as old as ASUS be so lacklustre and it's never been confirmed by ASUS. It's said sht posts that have spread the rumor. But if its true it just goes to show that ASUS are a joke now.
> 
> TBH Shamino probably doesn't give a sht either, well not like Elmor did. Otherwise we'd have at the very least a post with a rough ETA on 1.0.0.4. 30 mobos or not, a short post explaining what's going on would prevent alot of said sht posts and it's not hard to write a few words. The lack of communication is the issue here. I wouldn't have an issue waiting for the latest AGESA if we was told why it's taking longer than the other board providers. It would at least stop me looking here and on the ASUS forums all the time in the hopes of a beta or something. With that said if I was buying a 3950X I would not be happy right now, they can say the old bios will work all they want. AMD say 1.0.0.4 is needed for the optimal experiance and they know their own hardware better than ASUS. It's not a good look.



Neither me or Shamino ever did any BIOS coding ourselves but were/are part of the hardware design team. He's a corner stone of the company and was working with me the whole time to fix or get fixes for you guys whenever possible. After I left he didn't need to continue going on the forums, but he still did to the best of his ability. You'd be better off with him being able to focus on his work to improve existing and in-development products instead of getting slammed here for doing customer support when it's not even remotely part of his job description. Say what you want about the situation, but don't be so hostile towards the few people that are trying to help you.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

BUFUMAN said:


> I can't find Typical current idle setting anymore at uefi 7601.
> 
> Can someone tell me where it is now?
> 
> Thx
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


I can't find it either anymore.

I'm using an old profile from 7201 where I had that set to typical idle current (In my case it stops the VRM from coil whining when idle while keeping c-states enabled). Loading the profile on 7601 stops the coil whine, so the setting is definitely still there, just not available... like the AMD CBS menu was in 73xx, 74xx, 75xx for us 1000 series users.

It's a minor annoyance, though. The rest works just fine and 7601 is infinitely better than 73xx, 74xx, 75xx.


----------



## Ice009

Wow. Thanks for all the awesome replies guys.



Acertified said:


> This is a statement from AMD...
> 
> The exact quote comes from Robert Hallock, one of the Ryzen product managers at AMD.
> 
> "Pre-X570 boards will not support PCIe Gen 4. There's no guarantee that older motherboards can reliably run the more stringent signaling requirements of Gen4, and we simply cannot have a mix of "yes, no, maybe" in the market for all the older motherboards. The potential for confusion is too high. When final BIOSes are released for 3rd Gen Ryzen (AGESA 1000+), Gen4 will not be an option anymore. We wish we could've enabled this backwards, but the risk is too great."



Thanks. Very interesting news, but if it's not stable, then I guess it is best to take it out if it's a limitation of the chipset/hardware that causes it to not run right, however, if they only took it out because they didn't want it on older boards, then that would be a real shame.




Acertified said:


> FYI... I have Crosshair VI EXTREME Motherboard for sale if anyone is interested. Works Great! Very well taken care of. Original Box, Manuals and etc. BIOS version is 7501.
> Located in Colorado and will ship.
> Thanks



Do you think the Crosshair VI would be alright for a 3700X or even a 3900X? I could get another newer chipset board if I was going to go with a 3900X or 3950X down the line.




Nekronata said:


> I have only 4x16 GB. "Stock" Speed would be 3400 MHz for mine, and while I could use at release of 3900X CPU the XAMP just fine, it wont boot at all anymore with just XAMP (its a huge fiddeling with the Subsettings). Quickly setted 3200 MHz (just the major timings and nothing else) also displayed the Issue, that after Standby, Prime95 wouldnt even last 1 Minute (even Chrome Tabs did crash all the time then). Also 3200 MHz displayed occasionally Bootloops then.
> The irony is: I get 3800 MHz rock Stable (5 Hours Prime 95 using 60 GB RAM), but it booting is pure luck and after Standby --> Instable. Pretty sure a X470 will behave better + I personally think, Asus wont be putting too much time into fixing these issues (even more so, as 64GB Setups are still rare).
> 
> I would say, wait till Black Friday and get yourself a nice X470 Board (they are also better supported and they learned from early mistakes they made with X370) or even a Mid Range X570 (they have much better Equipment, unless you need a ton of USB - special 2-3 m.2 Slots are not too uncommon on mid priced X570)



Do you have any suggestions on what MB to get? Both in the X470 and X570 range? Any suggestions would be great. Although I've used Asus almost exclusively the past 7 or 8 years, I'm not tied to any one brand. I always chose Asus because I thought they were one of the best. I was going buy the Crosshair 6E for around $150AUD (about $100USD), which I thought was a good price, but not sure anyone. I could still get that board and use something like a 3700X in it for now with either 16GB of 3200Mhz RAM or 32GB of 3200Mhz RAM. You think the C6E would be OK for that?




Acertified said:


> You can get some X570 Boards now days for as cheap as $150. Some nicer ones are in the $249 range. Why go with an older x370 when you can get the New x570 that will support PCIe4 amongst other newer features?
> 
> I would make a short list of features that you want and look for the cheapest board with those features.
> FYI... Stay AWAY from MSI at the moment. I love MSI but their x570 boards have the WORST VRM's at the moment.
> I am very impressed with the Gigabyte Aorus x570 stuff. This is the first time I passed up Asus in over a decade. I currently have Asus in the x370 and B450.



Can you please give me some recommendations on Motherboards to get in the $249 dollar range (I'm assuming that is USD?)? Also, since you mention MSI is no good, does that also include the MSI Godlike? Although that is way over my budget, I can get a good deal on that for close to half price. I've never been an MSI fan, though, but again as I mentioned above, I'm not tied to one brand even though I've used Asus for years. If their great isn't up to snuff, then I just won't buy it.





CDub07 said:


> I think I will run this board another 6 months to a year and do a complete overhaul and be done for the next decade. Ryzen 9 3950X, X570 motherboard, DDR4 3600MHz 32GB of ram and whatever AMD decides to release above the RX 5700XT but not the flagship.



Which board do you have? The one listed in your system specs? C6 Hero?





mito1172 said:


> We have 4 ram docp standard 3200mhz c14 smoothly. i haven't tried more



I'm not familiar with the docp terminology. What does that mean?




Sideways2k said:


> You obviously wasn't aroud when Elmor worked for ASUS. They were great back then.
> AMD state AGESA 1.0.0.4 is needed for the 3950X. So anyone one a x470/x370 wont be getting the optimal experiance for their new CPU on their premium boards. That's what people are unhappy about. Historically we've at leasted had a beta build.
> 
> So what they released a new bios this month?! That was bug fixing asus specific issues with no new AGESA. They have released buggy bios's and still haven't fixed them yet, just look at the VII thread. Old bugs coming back etc.
> 
> I've literally seen one maybe two posters worrying about continued support. It's common knowledge that AM4 is being supported through 2020. So not quite sure why you are making mountains out of mole hills.
> 
> You have to be moronic to think ASUS give a **** enough to read these posts as well, they barely bother with their own forums. Being a suckup is just as bad as people moaning about irrelevant things. ASUS as of late deserve the backlash. I've had ASUS boards for over 20 years and the quality of their support has took a turn for the worst this past 6 months.



So you don't think Asus will be supporting the older chipset motherboards much longer?





Takla said:


> Shamino does come here. Just because he dosen't respond to every one of these low quality posts shouldn't delude you into thinking that he dosen't give a sht. It is just him working on bios. One guy for over what, 30 mainboards?



I hope this isn't true. How in the heck can Asus have only one guy working on all those motherboards. Surely that is not correct?





Yviena said:


> It seems that ram somehow becomes unstable when pc starts up from sleep mode in the newest bios.



I usually use sleep mode quite a lot. Is this an issue with certain Asus boards, or most AMD boards regardless of brand?





Sideways2k said:


> TBH Shamino probably doesn't give a sht either, well not like Elmor did. Otherwise we'd have at the very least a post with a rough ETA on 1.0.0.4. 30 mobos or not, a short post explaining what's going on would prevent alot of said sht posts and it's not hard to write a few words. The lack of communication is the issue here. I wouldn't have an issue waiting for the latest AGESA if we was told why it's taking longer than the other board providers. It would at least stop me looking here and on the ASUS forums all the time in the hopes of a beta or something. With that said if I was buying a 3950X I would not be happy right now, they can say the old bios will work all they want. AMD say 1.0.0.4 is needed for the optimal experiance and they know their own hardware better than ASUS. It's not a good look.




That doesn't give me much encouragement to buy an Asus Motherboard right now. I thought Asus had more resources than that (if that is true).





Acertified said:


> Although I have preferred Asus for the past 10 years I decided to go with a Gigabyte Aorus x570 Pro WiFi. Asus left a bad taste in my mouth with all of the BIOS issues even after 2.5 years of using my EXTREME. I also had a CROSSHAIR VI in another PC that had BIOS issues. I personally think the Quality of the Hardware is really good but Asus lacks on the Customer Service and BIOS side of things these days. I still have an Asus B450 Tuf motherboard in another computer thats running good but I dont ever update it since it is a HTPC that just plays movies in my Entertainment Center. I replaced my EXTREME with the Gigabyte just this past week but so far so good.
> 
> The PCIe Gen4 is truly amazing on these x570 boards when it comes to storage. I dont foresee PCIe4 Gen GPU's coming out for awhile unfortunately.



I'll checkout the Aorus X570 Pro WiFi and see if it has most of the features I am after. I was never a fan of Gigabyte in the early days, but they seem to have upped their game these days. I mostly didn't like all the revisions of the same MB and GPUs they had. I don't recall other companies releasing new revisions of the same model like Gigabyte used to years ago (not sure if they still do it). It made it seem like they rushed the hardware out and have to keep upgrading it with new revisions.




Takla said:


> I agree. The lack of communication is always an issue. No matter the company, really. But having only one person for all the mainboards isn't too far fetched when you think about how hard everyone always cuts corners to save a couple pennies (during manufacturing).



I mean, I didn't expect to read about one guy working on all these mainboards. Surely Asus has more resources than that. That's crazy if true.





ggdfdgd3 said:


> I have a 3900X with 2x16gb 3200 cl14 Samsung B-die memory. Currently use the 7501 bios and everything working fine, memory running at stock XMP profile. I could probably tune it higher if I wanted but I prefer stability over the miniscule improvements faster speed and timings provide. Apart from the occasional double boot issues the only issue I've noticed with this board is that the PPT and EDC values are reported incorrectly which results in the CPU running hotter than it should BUT it also scores higher in cinebench so it's basically running with PBO kind of half enabled all the time. This is an issue that seems to apply to ALL Asus boards apart from X570 so that's all B350, X370, B450 and X470 boards.



Interesting, thanks for the info. I'm still considering to get the Crosshair 6 Extreme and just run it with a 3700X, 3800X or 3900X CPU. So it definitely runs OK with a 3900X? Can I ask what kit of RAM you have?





elmor said:


> Neither me or Shamino ever did any BIOS coding ourselves but were/are part of the hardware design team. He's a corner stone of the company and was working with me the whole time to fix or get fixes for you guys whenever possible. After I left he didn't need to continue going on the forums, but he still did to the best of his ability. You'd be better off with him being able to focus on his work to improve existing and in-development products instead of getting slammed here for doing customer support when it's not even remotely part of his job description. Say what you want about the situation, but don't be so hostile towards the few people that are trying to help you.



Hi, do you mind me asking whether or not most of the 3xxx series excluding the 3950X would be OK on something like the C6E, or do you recommend I get a newer board regardless of which CPU I am going to use to begin with? Do you know whether or not Asus will still be working much on improving the issues with the older MBs as best as they can within the limitations of the older chipsets/hardware? I would think the hardware on the highest end old chipsets would still be capable?


----------



## Takla

elmor said:


> Neither me or Shamino ever did any BIOS coding ourselves but were/are part of the hardware design team.


Alright. My bad on the assumption. Thanks for clearing that up



elmor said:


> He's a corner stone of the company and was working with me the whole time to fix or get fixes for you guys whenever possible. After I left he didn't need to continue going on the forums, but he still did to the best of his ability. You'd be better off with him being able to focus on his work to improve existing and in-development products instead of getting slammed here for doing customer support when it's not even remotely part of his job description. Say what you want about the situation, but don't be so hostile towards the few people that are trying to help you.


And yeah I agree. I hope you didn't misunderstood anything I said as bashing.


----------



## Takla

Dr. Vodka said:


> I can't find it either anymore.
> 
> I'm using an old profile from 7201 where I had that set to typical idle current (In my case it stops the VRM from coil whining when idle while keeping c-states enabled). Loading the profile on 7601 stops the coil whine, so the setting is definitely still there, just not available... like the AMD CBS menu was in 73xx, 74xx, 75xx for us 1000 series users.
> 
> It's a minor annoyance, though. The rest works just fine and 7601 is infinitely better than 73xx, 74xx, 75xx.



Can you post the config file from the 7201 bios so people can manually edit it in for their 7601 ones? Would be much appreciated. (I noticed coilwhine too.)




Ice009 said:


> Hi, do you mind me asking whether or not most of the 3xxx series excluding the 3950X would be OK on something like the C6E, or do you recommend I get a newer board regardless of which CPU I am going to use to begin with?



Not him but check out this chart:


----------



## mito1172

Ice009 said:


> Wow. Thanks for all the awesome replies guys.I'm not familiar with the docp terminology. What does that mean?


I mentioned ram oc profile


----------



## ggdfdgd3

Ice009 said:


> So it definitely runs OK with a 3900X? Can I ask what kit of RAM you have?


Yep. This kit: F4-3200C14D-32GVR

Thaiphoon burner screenshots: https://imgur.com/a/JA2fJ71


----------



## mvmiller12

DOCP is Asus-Speak for XMP profiles. Only Asus calls their XMP profiles DOCP for some reason. And Yes, the Crosshair VI Extreme works just fine with the 3900X - I am running this right now on BIOS 7601. I bought this board used for $180 US with the intention of upgrading from my old 2700x to the 3900x I am running now. 

The Crosshair VI Extreme is running great. I am using 2x8 sticks of Corsair Vengeance Pro 3600-CL18 RAM running at Standard DOCP 3600 and the CPU is stock and -0.75v offset on Performance Enhancer Level 3.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Takla said:


> Can you post the config file from the 7201 bios so people can manually edit it in for their 7601 ones? Would be much appreciated. (I noticed coilwhine too.)



Sure.

http://www.mediafire.com/file/qku1zyswy9lfqwb/C6H-7201-profile-typical-idle-current.7z/file

Can be decompressed with 7zip. Password is "overclock.net", no quotes, all lowercase. As you can see:



> Power Supply Idle Control [Typical Current Idle]


 Keep in mind the settings are for a R7 1700, XFR off, 3.8GHz 1.3v no LLC pstate OC. (~1.22v P95 load voltage). Memory is set to 3400MHz 14-17-14 + tight secondaries and tertiaries, 1.4v (4x16GB Micron Rev. E / Ballistix Sport). My R7 1700 can't do anything more than 1700MHz (3400MHz) on the fabric, so that's the limit.

Fans have been configured, too. Also hotplugging on every SATA port except for 1 and 2... You'll have to change almost everything, but having no coil whine makes it worth it.

I used to disable cstates and live with a few more watts of idle power just to kill that annoying coil whine at idle. It is bearable when running my 1700 stock with 2133MHz memory, but overclocking both the cores and the fabric/memory (and the changes needed in the RTT/CAD sections) makes it unbearable. One day I got curious about that setting and changed it from auto to typical idle current. Idle power was the same as with auto (I guess defaulting to low idle current) and NO coil whine. Lovely!

One monitoring app (can't remember the name) said that core cstates are enabled but package cstates are disabled. That makes sense, low idle current should enable cstates for everything while typical limits it to the cores.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

elmor said:


> Neither me or Shamino ever did any BIOS coding ourselves but were/are part of the hardware design team. He's a corner stone of the company and was working with me the whole time to fix or get fixes for you guys whenever possible. After I left he didn't need to continue going on the forums, but he still did to the best of his ability. You'd be better off with him being able to focus on his work to improve existing and in-development products instead of getting slammed here for doing customer support when it's not even remotely part of his job description. Say what you want about the situation, but don't be so hostile towards the few people that are trying to help you.


I get what you are saying. But I wasn't being hostile towards Shamino, it's just some members here act like he wakes up each day and prays to the bios gods to deliver us to the next tech genesis and he lives his life to do the bidding of ASUS. He's just simply a guy doing his job. But ASUS should at least get someone to speak the community and keep us informed. Gigabyte have been doing a fine job of this on Reddit. It's the simple/small things that count.

It is ASUS and their management of things that I and others are hostile to. They clearly cut corners and put pressure on their staff which causes the wrong people to come under fire. But with all that said, when I buy a new board it won't be ASUS, vote with our wallets and all that.

In other news the Strix X470-F has just got the 1.0.0.4 bios. So maybe we will get an update Friday? We are in the last week of November after all.


----------



## Takla

Dr. Vodka said:


> Sure.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/qku1zyswy9lfqwb/C6H-7201-profile-typical-idle-current.7z/file
> 
> Can be decompressed with 7zip. Password is "overclock.net", no quotes, all lowercase. As you can see:



Thanks! I'll do a side-by-side comparison between yours and a stock 7601 bios and see where I'd have to copy paste the psu setting. (If the order even matters)


----------



## CDub07

Ice009 said:


> Wow. Thanks for all the awesome replies guys.
> 
> You only quoted me on 1 question but I thought I give my insight of this board as I have had it since the beginning.
> 
> 
> Do you think the Crosshair VI would be alright for a 3700X or even a 3900X? I could get another newer chipset board if I was going to go with a 3900X or 3950X down the line.
> 
> Me: Thermally the board isn't the issue. Between BIOS and sensor issues the X370 was just never(nor will be) a stable platform release. It's functional but its never going to be a 100% recommended board.
> 
> 
> Which board do you have? The one listed in your system specs? C6 Hero?
> 
> Me: I have the Asus ROG Crosshair VI Hero Wifi since the beginning. I didn't purchase during launch but it was within a year from release.
> 
> So you don't think Asus will be supporting the older chipset motherboards much longer?
> 
> Me: Asus will continue to support the board as long as its thinks supporting will keep a positive market mind share. No wants to be first and say no we are stopping X370 bios on a fully functional X370 board, so everyone now is waiting to see who blinks first. I blame AMD for this more than Asus. If AMD knew eventually the 1st gen hardware was going to have issues supporting the future CPUs be it BIOS related issues they never should have left the 1st Gen board makers with a asterisk on X370 support and support the boards in the first place. Obselete the entire first gen hardware after the 2000 series and called X570 AM4+ with X470/B450 backwards compatible with greater than minimal support .
> 
> I usually use sleep mode quite a lot. Is this an issue with certain Asus boards, or most AMD boards regardless of brand?
> 
> Me: Since going to my 3700X I keep getting different codes when I wake from sleep but none effect stability nor OCing.
> 
> That doesn't give me much encouragement to buy an Asus Motherboard right now. I thought Asus had more resources than that (if that is true).
> 
> Me: I won't write the newer stuff off but you got to remember a lot of the motherboard makers didn't put their full weight of R&D behind Ryzen until X470 maybe even this last chipset of X570. I think the price ceiling of X370/X470 boards were $200-400. They made boards that even on the high end barely cost more than the CPU. Enter X570 and were seeing boards cost as low $150 and all the way up to what $900+ and the makers know they will sell. The Ryzen 9 3950X doesn't need a $900 board to run OC but ppl will buy the board to par it with it.
> 
> I'll checkout the Aorus X570 Pro WiFi and see if it has most of the features I am after. I was never a fan of Gigabyte in the early days, but they seem to have upped their game these days. I mostly didn't like all the revisions of the same MB and GPUs they had. I don't recall other companies releasing new revisions of the same model like Gigabyte used to years ago (not sure if they still do it). It made it seem like they rushed the hardware out and have to keep upgrading it with new revisions.
> 
> I mean, I didn't expect to read about one guy working on all these mainboards. Surely Asus has more resources than that. That's crazy if true.
> 
> 
> Interesting, thanks for the info. I'm still considering to get the Crosshair 6 Extreme and just run it with a 3700X, 3800X or 3900X CPU. So it definitely runs OK with a 3900X? Can I ask what kit of RAM you have?
> 
> Me: This is where your going to probably have the most problems on the older chipsets. Seems with older X370 chipset bios updates keep breaking memory OCs and keep need constant tweaking to get back. Not sure about the X470 but the X570 just works at the high memory stock settings and OCs.
> 
> Hi, do you mind me asking whether or not most of the 3xxx series excluding the 3950X would be OK on something like the C6E, or do you recommend I get a newer board regardless of which CPU I am going to use to begin with? Do you know whether or not Asus will still be working much on improving the issues with the older MBs as best as they can within the limitations of the older chipsets/hardware? I would think the hardware on the highest end old chipsets would still be capable?
> 
> Me: Electrically all of the boards are capable to run even the Ryzen 9 3950X at stock and with a OC. If things like high frequency ram and PCIE 4.0 speeds aren't a big issue for you then these boards are more than fine. But to get butter smooth experience and all the features of the processor your going to need X570.


This was my opinion on some of the points you raised.


----------



## stevester118

So is there any ETA on the next BIOS release? I just purchased a 3950x hoping that the BIOS would be released soon, hoping by the end of the month. I saw a few other ASUS board receiving the latest AGESA updates within the past week.


----------



## CDub07

stevester118 said:


> So is there any ETA on the next BIOS release? I just purchased a 3950x hoping that the BIOS would be released soon, hoping by the end of the month. I saw a few other ASUS board receiving the latest AGESA updates within the past week.


Asus lists support at 7403 but AMD says you need AGESA 1.0.0.4 for support so no one really know at this point.


----------



## stevester118

CDub07 said:


> Asus lists support at 7403 but AMD says you need AGESA 1.0.0.4 for support so no one really know at this point.


I wonder if anyone has tested it out a 3950x on AGESA prior to 1.0.0.4 yet, could it potentially be dangerous to the chip? Or maybe the system would not boot past the BIOS screen...


----------



## Dbsjej56464

stevester118 said:


> So is there any ETA on the next BIOS release? I just purchased a 3950x hoping that the BIOS would be released soon, hoping by the end of the month. I saw a few other ASUS board receiving the latest AGESA updates within the past week.


I would say Friday. Considering other boards are starting to get 1.0.0.4 it looks likely, or next Friday in the worst case. Normally BIOS get's released Thursday/Friday for C6H


----------



## Mech0z

stevester118 said:


> I wonder if anyone has tested it out a 3950x on AGESA prior to 1.0.0.4 yet, could it potentially be dangerous to the chip? Or maybe the system would not boot past the BIOS screen...


https://old.reddit.com/r/Amd/commen..._platform_agesa_1004/?st=k2qd5u05&sh=73f1ea1c
"This is the only AGESA validated and recommended for the AMD Ryzen 9 3950X. Your motherboard must have a BIOS with AGESA 1004 for full and proper support." 

I think its just performance that isnt super without 1004, but guess yourself from that AMD statement

Anyone know if this bug is fixed in the newest bios

"C6H 7106: DRAM Voltage at the beginning of POST is always 1.200V which limits the max memory frequency. It's possible to work around by first booting with lower DRAM Frequency and higher voltage, then only increasing DRAM Frequency in steps without the board shutting down."


----------



## Zeryth

Mech0z said:


> Anyone know if this bug is fixed in the newest bios
> 
> "C6H 7106: DRAM Voltage at the beginning of POST is always 1.200V which limits the max memory frequency. It's possible to work around by first booting with lower DRAM Frequency and higher voltage, then only increasing DRAM Frequency in steps without the board shutting down."


that bug was fixed


----------



## Mech0z

Zeryth said:


> that bug was fixed


So memory OC is better on never bioses?

Also is the newest bios the one on official site or posted somewhere?


----------



## Ice009

Takla said:


> Can you post the config file from the 7201 bios so people can manually edit it in for their 7601 ones? Would be much appreciated. (I noticed coilwhine too.)
> 
> 
> Not him but check out this chart:


Awesome chart. I'll be referring to this quite often. Great resource for helping to choose a Motherboard.

Can I ask where the chart is from? A direct link to the thread? I'm not that familiar with Reddit. I did sign up there a few months ago, but haven't had a chance to spend much time there. What (is it referred to as subreddit?) Subreddits should I be checking out in regard to AMD and AMD MBs?


----------



## Takla

Ice009 said:


> Awesome chart. I'll be referring to this quite often. Great resource for helping to choose a Motherboard.
> 
> Can I ask where the chart is from? A direct link to the thread? I'm not that familiar with Reddit. I did sign up there a few months ago, but haven't had a chance to spend much time there. What (is it referred to as subreddit?) Subreddits should I be checking out in regard to AMD and AMD MBs?



Someone posted it on reddit and I saved it. The creators discord and reddit name is in the top left of that image.

Edit: Here is a direct link to the chart and here is the thread and the creator,


----------



## BUFUMAN

Takla said:


> Thanks! I'll do a side-by-side comparison between yours and a stock 7601 bios and see where I'd have to copy paste the psu setting. (If the order even matters)


I had to go back to 6401. Every 2nd or 3rd boot ends with Od - blackscreen, bios reset.
7601 was not stable with my configuration.

I tested my RAM with Karhu Ramtest.

I know the issue must be the fu** nvme 970evo. 

Or the fu** Creative Labs AE5.

Only fu** beta products and a fu** windows beta OS.

Enough of the F-word. I hate this platform.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cellar Dweller

*New AMD Chipset Drivers 11/25/2019*

Released yesterday new AMD Chipset Drivers

https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370


----------



## pipould

Hi,

What is your maximum fclock in general ? I'd like to try getting it to 1900Mhz in a 1:1 fashion with memclock... See how it holds up.


----------



## Mech0z

Cellar Dweller said:


> Released yesterday new AMD Chipset Drivers
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370


Any changelog somewhere?


----------



## BUFUMAN

BUFUMAN said:


> I had to go back to 6401. Every 2nd or 3rd boot ends with Od - blackscreen, bios reset.
> 7601 was not stable with my configuration.
> 
> I tested my RAM with Karhu Ramtest.
> 
> I know the issue must be the fu** nvme 970evo.
> 
> Or the fu** Creative Labs AE5.
> 
> Only fu** beta products and a fu** windows beta OS.
> 
> Enough of the F-word. I hate this platform.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Now without any boot issues on my 1700x.



Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## photon0

*requesting ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-7002.zip*

Requesting bios 7002.zip
Asus link is deleted.


----------



## akira2080

BUFUMAN said:


> I had to go back to 6401. Every 2nd or 3rd boot ends with Od - blackscreen, bios reset.
> 7601 was not stable with my configuration.
> 
> I tested my RAM with Karhu Ramtest.
> 
> I know the issue must be the fu** nvme 970evo.
> 
> Or the fu** Creative Labs AE5.
> 
> Only fu** beta products and a fu** windows beta OS.
> 
> Enough of the F-word. I hate this platform.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Check your BIOS configuration and do every setup from scratch (Optimised Default settings) 
Do not use previous setting which worked fine with ver 6401


7601 is so far best BIOS ver for first,second ,third generations. 


Tested it multiple days in Multi-Core Speed and memmory latency. 

Stable results without any signs of regression.


Also 7601 allowed me to use less voltage for my DRAM. 


I am using Ryzen 2600X with PE 2 + LLC 3 + 3466 CL14 at 1.38V

Can recommend 7601 for sure.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Thx mate i did. I know every setting exactly on this Setup.

Something with my nvme or my soundcard is the issue.

I did 10 boot's without any issue now. This was not possible with 7601.

Speed and lantency is same.

I will wait for next release and try again.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## StevieP24

photon0 said:


> Requesting bios 7002.zip
> Asus link is deleted.


https://drive.google.com/file/d/1No4jnE5GXLJ0oCTrIWwtIp68b6HLN8cx/view?usp=sharing


----------



## herericc

StevieP24 said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1No4jnE5GXLJ0oCTrIWwtIp68b6HLN8cx/view?usp=sharing


What's the difference between 7002 and 0002? I just upgraded to 7601 and my ram stability has tanked.

3900x 4x8gb Teamgroup 3200MT B-die


----------



## Dave001

StevieP24 said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1No4jnE5GXLJ0oCTrIWwtIp68b6HLN8cx/view?usp=sharing


You've posted the BIOS for the Crosshair VI Hero, he asked for the Crosshair VI Extreme.

He's asked for the BIOS three times now, I've uploaded it for him twice, won't be wasting my time doing it a third time.


----------



## photon0

Dave001


Thank you


----------



## bloot

November arrives to its end and no 1.0.0.4 bios yet.


----------



## stevester118

bloot said:


> November arrives to its end and no 1.0.0.4 bios yet.


I feel ya, I'm extremely disappointed. Should I just bite the bullet and install my 3950x without it?


----------



## bloot

stevester118 said:


> I feel ya, I'm extremely disappointed. Should I just bite the bullet and install my 3950x without it?


You can try, unfortunately we don't have any clue when will Asus drop the 1.0.0.4B, it could take a week or it could take the rest of the year


----------



## crastakippers

stevester118 said:


> I feel ya, I'm extremely disappointed. Should I just bite the bullet and install my 3950x without it?



I definately would. But then again I cannot see your PC blow up from my yard.


----------



## The Sandman

stevester118 said:


> I feel ya, I'm extremely disappointed. Should I just bite the bullet and install my 3950x without it?


 I know I wouldn't have even taken the time to the write a post to ask 
Worst case scenario if you're not content with performance etc simply change it back. I say this as I do have a mono block and I'd throw the dice but that's me.


----------



## CentroX

crastakippers said:


> I definately would. But then again I cannot see your PC blow up from my yard.


why would it blow up. Worst case scenario it doesnt boot, it wont damage it.


----------



## crastakippers

CentroX said:


> why would it blow up. Worst case scenario it doesnt boot, it wont damage it.


It was a poor attempt at humour. I cannot see much going on at stevester's house from my yard. (That is another poor attempt).

If I had that chip I would have tried it without waiting for the bios.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

I've just picked up a 3800X for £330 with 2 games and the gamepass at a UK etailer cclonline.com if anyone is wanting one for a good price. It's only 30 more than the 3700X so its a no brainer

Currently running 7601 bios with default settings and 3 cores are going higher than 4.5ghz without any autooc. Is that normal?


----------



## datspike

Sideways2k said:


> I've just picked up a 3800X for £330 with 2 games and the gamepass at a UK etailer cclonline.com if anyone is wanting one for a good price. It's only 30 more than the 3700X so its a no brainer
> 
> Currently running 7601 bios with default settings and 3 cores are going higher than 4.5ghz without any autooc. Is that normal?


+0.05 over what AMD publicly promises is actually the stock max boost clock for any X cpu


----------



## Dbsjej56464

datspike said:


> +0.05 over what AMD publicly promises is actually the stock max boost clock for any X cpu



Good to know thanks. My 3600 is that weak it barely hit max boost, I really lost the lottery on that one


----------



## datspike

Sideways2k said:


> Good to know thanks. My 3600 is that weak it barely hit max boost, I really lost the lottery on that one


My current one can hit 4.5-4.6 with BCLK, but the water pump burnt and I'm waiting for a new one to finally arrive :/
I'm also thinking about buying another 1-2 3600's just for binning fun


----------



## Dbsjej56464

datspike said:


> My current one can hit 4.5-4.6 with BCLK, but the water pump burnt and I'm waiting for a new one to finally arrive :/
> I'm also thinking about buying another 1-2 3600's just for binning fun


You have a pretty incredible chip there! Mine was around 4.0Ghz at best in games and lower under higher loads and was quite dissapointing. I'd be curious to see what the odds are on getting a decent 3600 that can do 4.2Ghz on all cores, mine only ever spiked to 4.2 on 2 cores.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Sideways2k said:


> You have a pretty incredible chip there! Mine was around 4.0Ghz at best in games and lower under higher loads and was quite dissapointing. I'd be curious to see what the odds are on getting a decent 3600 that can do 4.2Ghz on all cores, mine only ever spiked to 4.2 on 2 cores.



For my chip it can go up to 4383MHz (100.200FSB small bump from 4375MHz in RM) on 4C at 1.375v ~65-70deg.
That chip can go up to 4500-4600MHz with ~1.5v (im not willing to give it that much tho )
Temps are brutal 75Deg + (or more)

Here is my RM Setup for various tasks...

The YT is from our Guru3d member.
It can be done -> Tweak MoaR bro 

==


----------



## MosterMenu

Don't reckon the X470 motherboard has most to do with hitting higher clocks in the vid?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Ne01 OnnA said:


> For my chip it can go up to 4383MHz (100.200FSB small bump from 4375MHz in RM) on 4C at 1.375v ~65-70deg.
> That chip can go up to 4500-4600MHz with ~1.5v (im not willing to give it that much tho )
> Temps are brutal 75Deg + (or more)
> 
> Here is my RM Setup for various tasks...
> 
> The YT is from our Guru3d member.
> It can be done -> Tweak MoaR bro
> 
> ==
> https://youtu.be/iY1CBzXbWOQ


Thanks for the info! I'm curious to see how my chip will OC. I have noticed something odd though. The baseclock is 3.9Ghz but it actually runs at 3875mhz which is strange. It doesn't affect performance thankfully


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Sideways2k said:


> Thanks for the info! I'm curious to see how my chip will OC. I have noticed something odd though. The baseclock is 3.9Ghz but it actually runs at 3875mhz which is strange. It doesn't affect performance thankfully


The thing is (with Zen2) that we don't really need (Gamers i mean) 16 Threads !
Most of the time 4T or 8T is sufficient enough for gaming*
What we really need (for older Games or UE3/4) is clock speeds, thanks to my Tweak i have plenty powaH at reasonable Temps/tW/V

Try with 4C or 2C Tweaks with low V (i mean 1.2-1.33v Max)
Test in Aida FP32/64 Ray Trace, Tweak test and again until Hard Lock.

Note:
* BF1 & BFV can use up to 11T


----------



## Takla

datspike said:


> My current one can hit 4.5-4.6 with BCLK, but the water pump burnt and I'm waiting for a new one to finally arrive :/
> I'm also thinking about buying another 1-2 3600's just for binning fun


How to you enable bclk with auto boosting again? Ever since abba on this board, once I alter the bclk it defaults to a fixed 3600MHz on all cores. (even if I manually enable core boost)


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Takla said:


> How to you enable bclk with auto boosting again? Ever since abba on this board, once I alter the bclk it defaults to a fixed 3600MHz on all cores. (even if I manually enable core boost)


 Change the BCLK, then set voltage to negative offset (Auto) and leave ratio on auto. Then just load the default profile with Ryzen master and it will start boosting with the BCLK




Ne01 OnnA said:


> The thing is (with Zen2) that we don't really need (Gamers i mean) 16 Threads !
> Most of the time 4T or 8T is sufficient enough for gaming*
> What we really need (for older Games or UE3/4) is clock speeds, thanks to my Tweak i have plenty powaH at reasonable Temps/tW/V
> 
> Try with 4C or 2C Tweaks with low V (i mean 1.2-1.33v Max)
> Test in Aida FP32/64 Ray Trace, Tweak test and again until Hard Lock.
> 
> Note:
> * BF1 & BFV can use up to 11T


That's good to know thanks! I will have a play with it. It will be good when we get 1.0.0.4 and we can set each core speed in the bios!


----------



## Xzow

Hey. I'm currently running 1700x on this board and planning to switch to 3950x sometime. I understand it's supported and should be fine, but should I use the extra 4pin connector on top of the motherboard or is that still only needed for serious LN2 overclocking?

Also is Samsung B-Die ram still pretty much mandatory for any decent ram OC or are others fine? I'm running a 3200 corsair kit that barely reaches 2900 atm and thinking of switching to Tridentz to expand to 32gb and oc more.


----------



## Takla

Sideways2k said:


> Change the BCLK, then set voltage to negative offset (Auto) and leave ratio on auto. Then just load the default profile with Ryzen master and it will start boosting with the BCLK



Nope. Loaded Optimized defaults > saved and exit > set bclk to 101.8 & vcore to offset -(minus) Auto > loaded default profile in ryzen master > multiplier will now change downwards but still never higher than 36x


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Takla said:


> Nope. Loaded Optimized defaults > saved and exit > set bclk to 101.8 & vcore to offset -(minus) Auto > loaded default profile in ryzen master > multiplier will now change downwards but still never higher than 36x


I'm guessing you have chosen the manual Ai tuner? Otherwise try set the ratio to 36x as I may have got myself confused lol, it's been awhile since I tried it


----------



## Takla

Sideways2k said:


> I'm guessing you have chosen the manual Ai tuner? Otherwise try set the ratio to 36x as I may have got myself confused lol, it's been awhile since I tried it



Yes. Using manual for "Ai overclock tuner" (you can only set the bclk in this mode)


Edit: Gonna try with a set multiplier later. But if I have to use ryzen master every time I'm not going to use it anyway.


----------



## xsauron

Wow Amd Ryzen 3950x runs on my PC with C6 Hero . And 64gb RAM stable on 3200MHz.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

xsauron said:


> Wow Amd Ryzen 3950x runs on my PC with C6 Hero . And 64gb RAM stable on 3200MHz.



That's beautiful! But please PLEASE *PLEASE* fix your latencies (20-21-21-43), your 3950x must be cursing at you right now


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Takla said:


> Yes. Using manual for "Ai overclock tuner" (you can only set the bclk in this mode)
> 
> 
> Edit: Gonna try with a set multiplier later. But if I have to use ryzen master every time I'm not going to use it anyway.



Yeah that's what put me off using it. It's annoying when 2nd gen was easy and worked well, yet 3rd gen is a pain.


----------



## datspike

Sideways2k said:


> Change the BCLK, then set voltage to negative offset (Auto) and leave ratio on auto. Then just load the default profile with Ryzen master and it will start boosting with the BCLK
> 
> 
> 
> That's good to know thanks! I will have a play with it. It will be good when we get 1.0.0.4 and we can set each core speed in the bios!


 @Takla that + set core precision boost to enabled

Guys, can you test something weird for me? Test your memory latency with AIDA64 (you know, usual stuff - no programs in background and make sure that windows is not doing something in the background)
Then go to sleep and test AIDA64 again. 

How will your latency change? 
On 3600MT/s for me first result is 68.3ns, after sleep *67.2ns and higher read/write/copy*. 
On 3666 and higher my CPU is acting weird and before sleep I get frequent microfreezes (I assume it's IF instability) and after sleep the system goes into the 1:2 IF mode.
I assume this trick will work at 3600+ with a cpu which has a better quality IO die


----------



## xsauron

Dr. Vodka said:


> That's beautiful! But please PLEASE *PLEASE* fix your latencies (20-21-21-43), your 3950x must be cursing at you right now




I do not know, if it is possible...

It is parametrs of RAM:
JEDEC/XMP TIMING PARAMETERS
• JEDEC/PnP: DDR4-2933 CL17-19-19 @1.2V
•XMP Profile #1: DDR4-2933 CL17-19-19 @1.2V
•XMP Profile #2: DDR4-2666 CL16-18-18 @1.2V

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjABegQIAhAB&usg=AOvVaw37JA2wC0xBKBVT7zqNBrSV


----------



## Takla

datspike said:


> @*Takla* that + set core precision boost to enabled
> 
> Guys, can you test something weird for me? Test your memory latency with AIDA64 (you know, usual stuff - no programs in background and make sure that windows is not doing something in the background)
> Then go to sleep and test AIDA64 again.
> 
> How will your latency change?
> On 3600MT/s for me first result is 68.3ns, after sleep *67.2ns and higher read/write/copy*.
> On 3666 and higher my CPU is acting weird and before sleep I get frequent microfreezes (I assume it's IF instability) and after sleep the system goes into the 1:2 IF mode.
> I assume this trick will work at 3600+ with a cpu which has a better quality IO die



IF going back to 2:1 mode after sleep has been a long standing issue (on other mainboards too). Personally I never used sleep, so that wasn't really an issue for me. Also, latency differing by up to 2ns for me on previous bios (before 7601). After cold boot I'd get 67.8ns and after restarting I'd get 65.5ns. This has been "fixed" I guess with the newest bios where now I always get the 67.8ns. And I cured any freeze/stutter by disabling power down mode. (I'd also get the same issue with "optimized" dram vrms. So I left that on extreme, which was the default anyway)

You can also try this



xsauron said:


> I do not know, if it is possible...
> 
> It is parametrs of RAM:
> JEDEC/XMP TIMING PARAMETERS
> • JEDEC/PnP: DDR4-2933 CL17-19-19 @1.2V
> •XMP Profile #1: DDR4-2933 CL17-19-19 @1.2V
> •XMP Profile #2: DDR4-2666 CL16-18-18 @1.2V
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjABegQIAhAB&usg=AOvVaw37JA2wC0xBKBVT7zqNBrSV


You should work on getting that ram to atleast 3600MHz CL16 or else you will seriously degrade your gaming performance. Try the ryzen dram calculator.


----------



## xsauron

Takla said:


> IF going back to 2:1 mode after sleep has been a long standing issue (on other mainboards too). Personally I never used sleep, so that wasn't really an issue for me. Also, latency differing by up to 2ns for me on previous bios (before 7601). After cold boot I'd get 67.8ns and after restarting I'd get 65.5ns. This has been "fixed" I guess with the newest bios where now I always get the 67.8ns. And I cured any freeze/stutter by disabling power down mode. (I'd also get the same issue with "optimized" dram vrms. So I left that on extreme, which was the default anyway)
> 
> You can also try this
> 
> 
> 
> You should work on getting that ram to atleast 3600MHz CL16 or else you will seriously degrade your gaming performance. Try the ryzen dram calculator.


I changed RAM to G.SKill FlareX AMD 32GB (4x8GB) 3200


----------



## The Sandman

@xsauron Different chip but still......
FlareX (only 16GB tho) looks like this.


----------



## kururu

At least this motherboard has the potential to run 4x16GB RAM on 3800MHz CL16.


----------



## voxson5

datspike said:


> [MENTION=337671]Takla[/MENTION
> On 3666 and higher my CPU is acting weird and before sleep I get frequent microfreezes (I assume it's IF instability) and after sleep the system goes into the 1:2 IF mode.


On 7601 I have the same issue - even mentioned it quite a few pages back & asked for help on it. (https://www.overclock.net/forum/28191934-post43530.html)

On 7106 (my prior bios) I never had that issue. I hadn't tried any bios in between.

-

One good thing may be that I can pretty easily run GDM off on 7601, but not sure that translates into tangible benefits for my gaming use case.


I hope we can figure out the 1:1 -> 1:2 downgrade on wake issue though


----------



## Takla

xsauron said:


> I changed RAM to G.SKill FlareX AMD 32GB (4x8GB) 3200


 Thats better, but still. I think you can push it even higher still.


Just see for yourself on how much difference it can make with most timings tweaked.


----------



## CentroX

Ryzen 4000 will support am4 and have chipset X670


----------



## xsauron

The Sandman said:


> @xsauron Different chip but still......
> FlareX (only 16GB tho) looks like this.





kururu said:


> At least this motherboard has the potential to run 4x16GB RAM on 3800MHz CL16.


I try safe setting:


----------



## xsauron

CentroX said:


> Ryzen 4000 will support am4 and have chipset X670


https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-4000-zen-3-cpus-and-x670-platform-q4-2020-launch-rumor/


----------



## warpuck

Ryzen 4000 on a CH6 sounds good. 3800-3900 also sounds good. Might take the CM 620 off the 8350 890FX build for that. It did OK cooling at 4.5 ghz. I don't know how many watts that was. I am really sure it was not 125.
That the is good of getting a CH6 instead of a CH7.
Takla's post about timings and LTT talks sounds good.
Maybe I can squeeze out a few more years of use from the Flare 2400's.
I still have the parts from the custom loop for the 9590 build. I just don't think I want to be bothered with it. Besides I don't have the income any more to play around with OC'd stuff any more.
Retired.
I am just another silver haired usta.


----------



## Targonis

Xzow said:


> Hey. I'm currently running 1700x on this board and planning to switch to 3950x sometime. I understand it's supported and should be fine, but should I use the extra 4pin connector on top of the motherboard or is that still only needed for serious LN2 overclocking?
> 
> Also is Samsung B-Die ram still pretty much mandatory for any decent ram OC or are others fine? I'm running a 3200 corsair kit that barely reaches 2900 atm and thinking of switching to Tridentz to expand to 32gb and oc more.



Using the extra 4 pin power connector helps distribute the voltage a bit better. It isn't REQUIRED, but may help in some situations. With the power draw of the 3900X and 3950X, I'd use every tool at our disposal. Now, if only Asus would give us 1.0.0.4.


----------



## Fanu

Targonis said:


> Using the extra 4 pin power connector helps distribute the voltage a bit better. It isn't REQUIRED, but may help in some situations. With the power draw of the 3900X and 3950X, I'd use every tool at our disposal. Now, if only Asus would give us 1.0.0.4.


you sure of that? got any sources to back that up? 

everything I've read and seen (buildzoid), claims that the extra 4 pin is useless - even when OCing with LN2


----------



## Takla

Targonis said:


> Using the extra 4 pin power connector helps distribute the voltage a bit better. It isn't REQUIRED, but may help in some situations. With the power draw of the 3900X and 3950X, I'd use every tool at our disposal. Now, if only Asus would give us 1.0.0.4.



Wrong. the 8pin cpu header is good for 380ish watts, which even a maxed out LN2 3950x won't pull. So yeah, it is completely useless to use the 4pin.


----------



## Plissken

I have the 4pin connected, should I disconnect it or it doesn't harm anyway? ([email protected])


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Plissken said:


> I have the 4pin connected, should I disconnect it or it doesn't harm anyway? ([email protected])



It doesn't.


If you have the 4 pin lying around then plug it in (non modular power supplies or not). If you don't have it then don't use it.


You do need to have at least one plugged


----------



## Plissken

I have both the 8pin and 4pin connected, that's why I was asking


----------



## mito1172

Plissken said:


> I have both the 8pin and 4pin connected, that's why I was asking


Keep 4 pins connected


----------



## Mech0z

Any word on 1.0.0.4 bios?


----------



## The Sandman

Mech0z said:


> Any word on 1.0.0.4 bios?


 I came across this a few days ago. I really don't think we're missing much in 1.0.0.4 as of yet.

source: https://www.overclock.net/forum/28216136-post10280.html


----------



## Mech0z

The Sandman said:


> I came across this a few days ago. I really don't think we're missing much in 1.0.0.4 as of yet.
> 
> source: https://www.overclock.net/forum/28216136-post10280.html


Ok, I just don't want to use a lot of time stability testing on a new bios (Think I am running 1.0.0.2 or something) with my 1900 FCL / 3800 CL16 and then upgrade bios in a week or 2 just to do it again :/


----------



## porschedrifter

So did they fix the bios fan issues from previous bios versions in 7601? If you know, quote me so I see the reply! Thanks!


----------



## Jesaul

RIP ASUS and 1.0.0.4. I am switching to Gigabyte for AM5


----------



## datspike

Takla said:


> IF going back to 2:1 mode after sleep has been a long standing issue (on other mainboards too). Personally I never used sleep, so that wasn't really an issue for me. Also, latency differing by up to 2ns for me on previous bios (before 7601). After cold boot I'd get 67.8ns and after restarting I'd get 65.5ns. This has been "fixed" I guess with the newest bios where now I always get the 67.8ns. And I cured any freeze/stutter by disabling power down mode. (I'd also get the same issue with "optimized" dram vrms. So I left that on extreme, which was the default anyway)
> 
> You can also try this
> 
> 
> 
> You should work on getting that ram to atleast 3600MHz CL16 or else you will seriously degrade your gaming performance. Try the ryzen dram calculator.


HOLY CRAP! That SB 1.05v chipset voltage solved my issue with freezes. Insane


----------



## Dbsjej56464

I'm quite happy with my 3800X and 7601 bios. Running stock with ram oc to 3800Mhz and fclk/uclk at 1900mhz c16 fast timings @ 1.4v. Temps are great and the CPU is boosting great! It has been a WAY better experiance than I had with my 3600. I must of just had a bad chip.

I read a post over on Guru3d where someone claimed that ASUS are no longer supporting X370 and 7601 is the last bios! I'm hoping that is bull**** otherwise we riot. We are meant to have support for AM4s life time...

https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/t...imings-tweaking-cooling-part-2.423134/page-70 the post is at the bottom of page 70 with screenshots.


----------



## finalheaven

Sideways2k said:


> I'm quite happy with my 3800X and 7601 bios. Running stock with ram oc to 3800Mhz and fclk/uclk at 1900mhz c16 fast timings @ 1.4v. Temps are great and the CPU is boosting great! It has been a WAY better experiance than I had with my 3600. I must of just had a bad chip.
> 
> I read a post over on Guru3d where someone claimed that ASUS are no longer supporting X370 and 7601 is the last bios! I'm hoping that is bull**** otherwise we riot. We are meant to have support for AM4s life time...
> 
> https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/t...imings-tweaking-cooling-part-2.423134/page-70 the post is at the bottom of page 70 with screenshots.


Those reps are known to make mistakes. I will wait for official word, but if true, this will definitely make me get another brand next time...

Hoping someone from asus can deny or confirm it though.


----------



## Takla

datspike said:


> HOLY CRAP! That SB 1.05v chipset voltage solved my issue with freezes. Insane


I'm glad it worked :thumb:


----------



## aGeoM

Bios 7601 on Ryzen 7 1700, running well:

System



Spoiler















Bought a new CPU for this system, arriving tomorrow, we will see how it goes.


----------



## Fanu

before every BIOS release people start whining and getting anxious 

and there is always a new BIOS release - there have been over, what, 15? so far for C6H/E in 2 years of it being on the market

how many other mobo makers have BIOSes with 1.0.0.4 AGESA? what exactly are you all planning on switching to?


----------



## Jesaul

Fanu said:


> before every BIOS release people start whining and getting anxious
> 
> and there is always a new BIOS release - there have been over, what, 15? so far for C6H/E in 2 years of it being on the market
> 
> how many other mobo makers have BIOSes with 1.0.0.4 AGESA? what exactly are you all planning on switching to?


On Guru3d there has been a thread saying x370 won't get 1.0.0.4 (link is 4 posts above)
It is not whining. I have a top motherboard of asus. And if it stops support, it means the trust in the vendor is destroyed.
Will they support Ryzen 4xxx? 
Don't get me wrong, I can wait, but there were advertised 100 fixes in new agesa  
I still want to be able to use this motherboard to upgrade next year.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Fanu said:


> before every BIOS release people start whining and getting anxious
> 
> and there is always a new BIOS release - there have been over, what, 15? so far for C6H/E in 2 years of it being on the market
> 
> how many other mobo makers have BIOSes with 1.0.0.4 AGESA? what exactly are you all planning on switching to?


 No one is whining, I'm just sharing a post from an ASUS rep. The amount of releases are irrelevant when ASUS release like to release buggy bios in the first place and all the competion have 1.0.0.4 on ALL their boards.

Anyways check this site: https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...-bios-agesa-ubersicht-04-12-19-a-1228903.html you'll see that the other brands near enough have all their boards updated. While the orginal ETA was end of November and we still don't have a clue if/when we are getting it. I suspect the ASUS rep is wrong about continued support though


----------



## Fanu

Sideways2k said:


> No one is whining, I'm just sharing a post from an ASUS rep. The amount of releases are irrelevant when ASUS release like to release buggy bios in the first place and all the competion have 1.0.0.4 on ALL their boards.


ASUS rep is at the bottom of ASUS chain - he only knows what is written in the script he uses in communication with clients/users (I would know considering I worked a similar job at a web hosting company) 

he is the last person to have knowledge of any future company policies (such as denying BIOS support for existing motherboards) 

I very much doubt any info that comes out of tech support guys - based on the fact that info they have is either outdated or incorrect


yeah, competition have 1.0.0.4 AGESA BIOSes, but from what I see most of them are BETA BIOS releases 
I would rather wait a week or two longer and get a polished BIOS rather than a buggy BIOS that will risk messing up my fan curves or whatever else


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Fanu said:


> ASUS rep is at the bottom of ASUS chain - he only knows what is written in the script he uses in communication with clients/users (I would know considering I worked a similar job at a web hosting company)
> 
> he is the last person to have knowledge of any future company policies (such as denying BIOS support for existing motherboards)
> 
> I very much doubt any info that comes out of tech support guys - based on the fact that info they have is either outdated or incorrect
> 
> 
> yeah, competition have 1.0.0.4 AGESA BIOSes, but from what I see most of them are BETA BIOS releases
> I would rather wait a week or two longer and get a polished BIOS rather than a buggy BIOS that will risk messing up my fan curves or whatever else


I agree with the stuff about the rep. The sad issue is ASUS was always the best with BIOS updates and betas and now are the worst, I don't know what is going on with them.

But I digress, the issue for me is not waiting, but the lack of communication and no rough ETA. As you said waiting for a better quality bios is fine, but I gurantee it will still have issues and it's not hard to post on the ASUS forums explaining why we are wating so long.

It's the customer support that people are unhappy with more than the delay of the update. I mean AMD said all vendors would have the update out by the end of November and ASUS are the only ones that have contradicted that without a word. I will be going with a different brand next time due to this.


----------



## alex656

Sideways2k said:


> I'm quite happy with my 3800X and 7601 bios. Running stock with ram oc to 3800Mhz and fclk/uclk at 1900mhz c16 fast timings @ 1.4v. Temps are great and the CPU is boosting great! It has been a WAY better experiance than I had with my 3600. I must of just had a bad chip.
> 
> I read a post over on Guru3d where someone claimed that ASUS are no longer supporting X370 and 7601 is the last bios! I'm hoping that is bull**** otherwise we riot. We are meant to have support for AM4s life time...
> 
> https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/t...imings-tweaking-cooling-part-2.423134/page-70 the post is at the bottom of page 70 with screenshots.



If ASUS are no longer supporting X370, why on this page there is a beta version for the prime x370 pro with agesa 1.0.0.4? https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...s-agesa-ubersicht-04-12-19-a-1228903.html#2.7


----------



## Dbsjej56464

alex656 said:


> If ASUS are no longer supporting X370, why on this page there is a beta version for the prime x370 pro with agesa 1.0.0.4? https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...s-agesa-ubersicht-04-12-19-a-1228903.html#2.7


Yeah exactly. I think these reps are full of **** tbh


----------



## oile

The author of hwinfo got new beta versions for chvi too
Please check out the agesa version. It is said to be the latest version

https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...ii-overclocking-thread-1038.html#post28224308


----------



## maxrealliti

CROSSHAIR VI HERO: http://www.hwinfo.com/beta/ASUS/CROS...O-ASUS-0001.7z
CROSSHAIR VI HERO WIFI-AC: http://www.hwinfo.com/beta/ASUS/ROG-...C-ASUS-0001.7z
CROSSHAIR VII HERO: http://www.hwinfo.com/beta/ASUS/ROG-...O-ASUS-0002.7z
CROSSHAIR VII HERO WIFI: http://www.hwinfo.com/beta/ASUS/ROG-...I-ASUS-0002.7z
beta bios for 370 470 agesa 1004b.


----------



## Jesaul

maxrealliti said:


> CROSSHAIR VI HERO: http://www.hwinfo.com/beta/ASUS/CROS...O-ASUS-0001.7z
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO WIFI-AC: http://www.hwinfo.com/beta/ASUS/ROG-...C-ASUS-0001.7z
> CROSSHAIR VII HERO: http://www.hwinfo.com/beta/ASUS/ROG-...O-ASUS-0002.7z
> CROSSHAIR VII HERO WIFI: http://www.hwinfo.com/beta/ASUS/ROG-...I-ASUS-0002.7z
> beta bios for 370 470 agesa 1004b.


Copy-paste error


----------



## alex656

maxrealliti said:


> CROSSHAIR VI HERO: http://www.hwinfo.com/beta/ASUS/CROS...O-ASUS-0001.7z
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO WIFI-AC: http://www.hwinfo.com/beta/ASUS/ROG-...C-ASUS-0001.7z
> CROSSHAIR VII HERO: http://www.hwinfo.com/beta/ASUS/ROG-...O-ASUS-0002.7z
> CROSSHAIR VII HERO WIFI: http://www.hwinfo.com/beta/ASUS/ROG-...I-ASUS-0002.7z
> beta bios for 370 470 agesa 1004b.



here are the correct links

http://www.hwinfo.com/beta/ASUS/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0001.7z
http://www.hwinfo.com/beta/ASUS/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-0001.7z
http://www.hwinfo.com/beta/ASUS/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VII-HERO-ASUS-0002.7z
http://www.hwinfo.com/beta/ASUS/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VII-HERO-WIFI-ASUS-0002.7z


----------



## oile

If you found the link to 1004 bios useful could you please give me a rep+?
Thank you so much


----------



## alex656

oile said:


> If you found the link to 1004 bios useful could you please give me a rep+?
> Thank you so much


Done


----------



## bloot

No CPU Core Ratio (Per CCX) option yet


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

*AGESA 1004 is the way !*

Computer is notch faster & more responsive.
Overall AGESA 1004 is better IMhO.

Note/Advise:
Do not import settings from other versions !
Write the Values and enter manually after Flashing.


===


----------



## -Gifted-

I’ve had this board since day one with a 1800x... then 2700x and finally 3900x.. and various different memory configurations throughout. And countless bios updates by this point. 

I can truly say it has NEVER been 100% perfect. Either fan issue,boost issues, god knows memory issues, restart and cold boot problems, stupid usb disconnects, even rgb issues and the terrible aura software that hardly ever works.

Anyway I finally had enough. Swapped it out for the crosshair viii and it’s fixed literally everything. No startup issues.. memory overclocks amazing, super quick boot times. New software for all the rgb that actually works! Bios way nicer with more settings.. No usb random disconnects. 

Just face it the x370 Platform and especially this board particular Was just too early and had major problems that they just can’t fix with bios updates. My advice is get something else.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Computer is notch faster & more responsive.
> Overall AGESA 1004 is better IMhO.
> 
> Note/Advise:
> Do not import settings from other versions !
> Write the Values and enter manually after Flashing.
> 
> 
> ===


Awesome! I knew that rep stuff was BS. Gonna flash now


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Observations so far: Ram latency is around 1ns lower than 7601. CB20 score is 50 points lower but CB15 scores were 3 points higher. Ryzen master TDC/EDC/PPT values are fixed and show the correct readings. Also boost clocks seem to stay longer and bounce around less, but the boost clocks seem lower than ABBA. 

Need to do more testing, but thought I'd share my findings so far


AGESA 1.0.0.4 BIOS for Hero VI + VII & WiFi

CROSSHAIR VI HERO:
0001
http://www.hwinfo.com/beta/ASUS/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0001.7z
http://www.hwinfo.com/beta/ASUS/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-0001.7z


CROSSHAIR VII HERO:
0002
http://www.hwinfo.com/beta/ASUS/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VII-HERO-ASUS-0002.7z
http://www.hwinfo.com/beta/ASUS/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VII-HERO-WIFI-ASUS-0002.7z


Note/Advise:
Do not import settings from other versions !
Write the Values and enter manually after Flashing


Credits to @*Ne0* He just forgot to add the links here ^^


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

THX to @oile 
Overall good BIOS.


----------



## oile

Not that I had any merit in getting this bios..For that, thanks to the author of hwinfo [emoji16] but glad to have helped.

Trying it now


----------



## aGeoM

Hi guys, my brand new  Ryzen 7 2700X arrived today. Just swapped CPU's, went to BIOS to accept new CPU, reduced CPU voltage to 1.35v, leaved all the settings from R1700 untouched. First boot and AIDA run.

BTW thanks for sharing beta BIOS with AGESA 1004, I will try it later maybe it needs the CBS mod as the previous BIOSes (7501-7601) for 1st Gen Ryzen's.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

aGeoM said:


> Hi guys, my brand new  Ryzen 7 2700X arrived today. Just swapped CPU's, went to BIOS to accept new CPU, reduced CPU voltage to 1.35v, leaved all the settings from R1700 untouched. First boot and AIDA run.
> 
> BTW thanks for sharing beta BIOS with AGESA 1004, I will try it later maybe it needs the CBS mod as the previous BIOSes (7501-7601) for 1st Gen Ryzen's.



AIDA says your BIOS version is 7601*a. *What you can download from ASUS' site is displayed as 7601.Is that a modded version? If so, do you have a link?


I'll try this beta 1.0.0.4 version with my 1700. We'll see if it blows up or something


----------



## BUFUMAN

aGeoM said:


> Hi guys, my brand new  Ryzen 7 2700X arrived today. Just swapped CPU's, went to BIOS to accept new CPU, reduced CPU voltage to 1.35v, leaved all the settings from R1700 untouched. First boot and AIDA run.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW thanks for sharing beta BIOS with AGESA 1004, I will try it later maybe it needs the CBS mod as the previous BIOSes (7501-7601) for 1st Gen Ryzen's.


Where do you download moded bios files??

I can't find any never as 6xxx bios series.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maxrealliti

Agesa 1004b, on my assembly, performance dropped slightly, when loading on all cores it keeps stable 4.1 in games it keeps 4.3-4.4 it very rarely boosts to 4.575, all tests became weaker at times while there are no other problems everything works as it should, loading became faster at times there are no double launches during memory overclocking, in order to keep 4.5 across all cores, you have to pick up voltage to 1.425, but this is only for tests 24 \ 7 such parameters are not suitable


----------



## BUFUMAN

i will try it now with my 1700x.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

maxrealliti said:


> Agesa 1004b, on my assembly, performance dropped slightly, when loading on all cores it keeps stable 4.1 in games it keeps 4.3-4.4 it very rarely boosts to 4.575, all tests became weaker at times while there are no other problems everything works as it should, loading became faster at times there are no double launches during memory overclocking, in order to keep 4.5 across all cores, you have to pick up voltage to 1.425, but this is only for tests 24 \ 7 such parameters are not suitable


I've had a similar story with my 3800X. The only benchmark that has improved for me is 3dmark Timespy. But all the rest are slightly lower. But as you say it boots better and EDC/TDC/PPT is being read correctly.

Previously playing games like Diablo 3 would boost to 4.5ghz but with this agesa it's 4450Mhz instead. Not sure if I should just roll back to the old bios, I'm still seeing maximums of 4.5Ghz on all cores, but it seems to be random spikes rather than sustained boosts.


----------



## maxrealliti

Sideways2k said:


> I've had a similar story with my 3800X. The only benchmark that has improved for me is 3dmark Timespy. But all the rest are slightly lower. But as you say it boots better and EDC/TDC/PPT is being read correctly.
> 
> Previously playing games like Diablo 3 would boost to 4.5ghz but with this agesa it's 4450Mhz instead. Not sure if I should just roll back to the old bios, I'm still seeing maximums of 4.5Ghz on all cores, but it seems to be random spikes rather than sustained boosts.


I suppose this is due precisely to the beta version of BIOS, because for the 8th series of our motherboard an update has already been released with corrections on overclocking the memory and the processor, but this performance does not bother me much, the memory and the processor and the whole system are stable, I think they will fix it a bit


----------



## BUFUMAN

Ok flashed via Flashback. Setup everything step by step.

Had some bluescreens while installing latest AMD chipset driver. IDK why.

Had to scan for windows health etc via cmd. Now everything is fine.
No bluescreens, latest Driver installed.

CB Benchmark highest Points received with 1755 at 3800mhz - 3333mhz RAM CL14 /1T

AIDA also performed well with low latency like the old bios for the 1st generation Ryzen.

God so far with my Ryzen 1700x with my working values from old bios versions.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## aGeoM

BUFUMAN said:


> Where do you download moded bios files??
> 
> I can't find any never as 6xxx bios series.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Hello

I do the modding, by my self. I just follow @1usmus guide and skiped the part were it says:


> If other differences are shown, the file had been corrupted somehow. In that case, you must start everything again from the first .sct file.


 


Edit: A quick AIDA run on 0001 (already modded) BIOS:


----------



## buyology

Should i switch to new beta Bios?


----------



## BUFUMAN

aGeoM said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> I do the modding, by my self. I just follow @1usmus guide and skiped the part were it says:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: A quick AIDA run on 0001 (already modded) BIOS:


Mate can u provide a moded bios?

With HPET Disabled and Spread Spectrum Disabled ???

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## CentroX

buyology said:


> Should i switch to new beta Bios?


Unless you got a 3950X - wait for offical bios


----------



## Ryoz

is there any POST / reboot issue with the new BIOS (0001)?


----------



## bloot

Ryoz said:


> is there any POST / reboot issue with the new BIOS (0001)?


Nope, and it's pretty stable, better than 7601 in my experience. Requires less voltage for the same frequency too.


----------



## Yviena

So the beta bios doesn't have PBO Max Offset Voltage?


----------



## Takla

Yviena said:


> So the beta bios doesn't have PBO Max Offset Voltage?


PBO offset and per ccx frequency are features designed by the mainboard manufacturers and not amd. So you can kiss goodbye to these features on plattforms other than x570, (they want your money, so you better pay up and upgrade)


----------



## Yviena

Takla said:


> PBO offset and per ccx frequency are features designed by the mainboard manufacturers and not amd. So you can kiss goodbye to these features on plattforms other than x570, (they want your money, so you better pay up and upgrade)


Unless it's already in the bios but disabled, so a bios mod may unlock if possible.


----------



## bloot

Takla said:


> PBO offset and per ccx frequency are features designed by the mainboard manufacturers and not amd. So you can kiss goodbye to these features on plattforms other than x570, (they want your money, so you better pay up and upgrade)


X370 Taichi has it, and many MSI X470 boards too, others might have it but I don't know. Asus atm does not offer it on other than X570...


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Gaming with this bios is giving me around 4350Mhz all core in heavy games with around 1.362-1.38v. In light games 4.4Ghz @ 1.425v, so the voltages seem quite a bit better than previous bios. 

I'm Curious what people with a 3600X, 3700X and 3800X are getting in games with this bios? I've also noticed that it doesn't downvolt as much as 1.0.0.3


----------



## BUFUMAN

latest bios without any boot issues. and i had many before with my 1700x....

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Hmm, all my working settings for my 1700 and 4x16GB (Micron Rev. E) @ DDR4-3400 14-17-14-14-35 1T that have been tested and stable (I mean, 20hs of testmem5 + 1usmus' v3 test, hours of P95 blend using 60GB of memory, etc) from 6401 to 7201 and 7601 (Pinnacle 1.0.0.6 and Zen2 1.0.0.2-1.0.0.3ABBA) refuse to POST (error C8) on 1.0.0.4 or aren't stable. I'm not loading an old profile.

That's interesting, something has definitely changed for Zen1 here, behavior is different. I'll have to validate once again. I'll do this when 1.0.0.4 is released in the next official BIOS.


----------



## hotbrass

I am running a C6H with 1800 and flare cas 14 3200 at 4ghz and it works great. Fastest boot I have had ever on this computer running Bios .1 with 1.0.0.4. Not a speed demon but works great every time for the last three or four days.


----------



## Mech0z

How long time have the previous bioses been in beta before being released


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Mech0z said:


> How long time have the previous bioses been in beta before being released


Depends on how buggy the beta is. If I were to guess I'd say 1-2 weeks. But the way ASUS having been shaping up recently I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## roco_smith

Sideways2k said:


> Observations so far: Ram latency is around 1ns lower than 7601. CB20 score is 50 points lower but CB15 scores were 3 points higher. Ryzen master TDC/EDC/PPT values are fixed and show the correct readings. Also boost clocks seem to stay longer and bounce around less, but the boost clocks seem lower than ABBA.
> 
> Need to do more testing, but thought I'd share my findings so far
> 
> 
> AGESA 1.0.0.4 BIOS for Hero VI + VII & WiFi
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO:
> 0001
> http://www.hwinfo.com/beta/ASUS/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0001.7z
> http://www.hwinfo.com/beta/ASUS/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-0001.7z
> 
> 
> CROSSHAIR VII HERO:
> 0002
> http://www.hwinfo.com/beta/ASUS/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VII-HERO-ASUS-0002.7z
> http://www.hwinfo.com/beta/ASUS/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VII-HERO-WIFI-ASUS-0002.7z
> 
> 
> Note/Advise:
> Do not import settings from other versions !
> Write the Values and enter manually after Flashing
> 
> 
> Credits to @*Ne0* He just forgot to add the links here ^^



Missing the beta bios for the "Top X370 End" Crosshair VI Extreme, anyone know where is available :no-smile


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

roco_smith said:


> Missing the beta bios for the "Top X370 End" Crosshair VI Extreme, anyone know where is available :no-smile


Ask there (original post by HWinfo Mod)
-> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...vii-overclocking-thread-260.html#post28224308


----------



## Takla

Yviena said:


> Unless it's already in the bios but disabled, so a bios mod may unlock if possible.


 True



bloot said:


> X370 Taichi has it, and many MSI X470 boards too, others might have it but I don't know. Asus atm does not offer it on other than X570...


Well thats good to know. Still, I think asus were the first to have this feature and yet they still haven't added it to any of their previous boards. And I don't really see them add it either. Hopefully I'm wrong...


----------



## akira2080

-Gifted- said:


> I’ve had this board since day one with a 1800x... then 2700x and finally 3900x.. and various different memory configurations throughout. And countless bios updates by this point.
> 
> I can truly say it has NEVER been 100% perfect. Either fan issue,boost issues, god knows memory issues, restart and cold boot problems, stupid usb disconnects, even rgb issues and the terrible aura software that hardly ever works.
> 
> Anyway I finally had enough. Swapped it out for the crosshair viii and it’s fixed literally everything. No startup issues.. memory overclocks amazing, super quick boot times. New software for all the rgb that actually works! Bios way nicer with more settings.. No usb random disconnects.
> 
> Just face it the x370 Platform and especially this board particular Was just too early and had major problems that they just can’t fix with bios updates. My advice is get something else.



Never had any of this issues with my Crosshair VI have Ryzen 2600X now on. it works flawless. First with 6401 than with 7201 and now with 7601 ver BIOS.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Dr. Vodka said:


> Hmm, all my working settings for my 1700 and 4x16GB (Micron Rev. E) @ DDR4-3400 14-17-14-14-35 1T that have been tested and stable (I mean, 20hs of testmem5 + 1usmus' v3 test, hours of P95 blend using 60GB of memory, etc) from 6401 to 7201 and 7601 (Pinnacle 1.0.0.6 and Zen2 1.0.0.2-1.0.0.3ABBA) refuse to POST (error C8) on 1.0.0.4 or aren't stable. I'm not loading an old profile.
> 
> That's interesting, something has definitely changed for Zen1 here, behavior is different. I'll have to validate once again. I'll do this when 1.0.0.4 is released in the next official BIOS.


did you used flashback? you also need to setup your settings manually.

i have no issues with my same settings. 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## datspike

0001 with 100C max temp limit for fan curves (no more 75C full throttle fans/pumps bull****)
Flash with flashback, set up your curves - default is not changed (70C)


----------



## Dr. Vodka

BUFUMAN said:


> did you used flashback? you also need to setup your settings manually.
> 
> i have no issues with my same settings.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Yes. Flashback as usual, and setup everything manually. No profiles carried over from older versions.

It's strange. The exact same settings are rock stable on 6401/7201/7601, yet fail to POST with qcode C8 with this beta BIOS. I don't want to spend time redoing my settings on a beta BIOS, but then it's likely that the next official version will be 0001 with a different name 

The most troubleshooting I did next was to do a clear CMOS then reenter my settings. This time it mostly worked... When it did POST, it was not stable and I was getting horrible performance on AIDA64's cachemem (~6GB/s less read/write/copy vs 6401/7201/7601). Reboots would get stuck in the black screen before the AMI logo with the BIOS version that you see just as the OS starts to load. So, I don't know. Maybe 4x16GB dual rank modules of Rev. E is an edge case for this new AGESA on Zen1, who knows. Maybe I need to dial it back to 3333 or 3200MHz to be stable now.


For the time being I'm back to 7601. I'll work through my settings once again when it's officially released.


----------



## Aretak

akira2080 said:


> Never had any of this issues with my Crosshair VI have Ryzen 2600X now on. it works flawless. First with 6401 than with 7201 and now with 7601 ver BIOS.


Yeah, I have to agree. I've had a 1600, an 1800X, a 2600, a 2700X and a 3700X in this board and generally it's been fine. Any issues I've had have been larger platform issues, rather than board-specific stuff. Asus' BIOS-based fan control is junk, but on the flipside you get access to Fan Xpert, which is the best software solution in town.


----------



## diaaablo

Wanna save results of 1.0.0.3, BIOS: 7601 for comparison with future 1.0.0.4:


have no freeze or any of inconvinence while use AMD CPU


----------



## datspike

R5 3600 at 4.35Ghz @ 1.337v LLC1
Finally not getting cpu overtemp error while manual OCing on 0001 lol


----------



## BUFUMAN

Dr. Vodka said:


> Yes. Flashback as usual, and setup everything manually. No profiles carried over from older versions.
> 
> It's strange. The exact same settings are rock stable on 6401/7201/7601, yet fail to POST with qcode C8 with this beta BIOS. I don't want to spend time redoing my settings on a beta BIOS, but then it's likely that the next official version will be 0001 with a different name
> 
> The most troubleshooting I did next was to do a clear CMOS then reenter my settings. This time it mostly worked... When it did POST, it was not stable and I was getting horrible performance on AIDA64's cachemem (~6GB/s less read/write/copy vs 6401/7201/7601). Reboots would get stuck in the black screen before the AMI logo with the BIOS version that you see just as the OS starts to load. So, I don't know. Maybe 4x16GB dual rank modules of Rev. E is an edge case for this new AGESA on Zen1, who knows. Maybe I need to dial it back to 3333 or 3200MHz to be stable now.
> 
> 
> For the time being I'm back to 7601. I'll work through my settings once again when it's officially released.


i can recommend you this tool to test your ram.

its the best to test ram stable.

https://www.karhusoftware.com/ramtest/

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dbsjej56464

datspike said:


> R5 3600 at 4.35Ghz @ 1.337v LLC1
> Finally not getting cpu overtemp error while manual OCing on 0001 lol


That's impressive! I'm suprised it didn't get binned as a 3600X


----------



## Mech0z

datspike said:


> R5 3600 at 4.35Ghz @ 1.337v LLC1
> Finally not getting cpu overtemp error while manual OCing on 0001 lol


Is your cpu from day 1 or bought later, just wondering if the silicon might be more mature than 1 day buyers chips


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Mech0z said:


> Is your cpu from day 1 or bought later, just wondering if the silicon might be more mature than 1 day buyers chips


I think he got it day one. My day one 3600 is bad and why I've replaced it and now lives in a drawer


----------



## datspike

Mech0z said:


> Is your cpu from day 1 or bought later, just wondering if the silicon might be more mature than 1 day buyers chips


My first one was I believe week 1922 and it was worse than my current which is week 1929. 
It's all about the quality of cores, the more similar they are the better OC you would get. This CPU does not want to work at 4.4 at all, 4.35 seems to be a hard limit. Can go higher on some cores with boost and BCLK tho


----------



## oile

Could you mod the bios to get hpet switch, spread spectrum switch besides the 100c limit?
What kind of temp error were you having?


----------



## datspike

oile said:


> Could you mod the bios to get hpet switch, spread spectrum switch besides the 100c limit?
> What kind of temp error were you having?


I was getting CPU overtemperature errors I believe on bios 7501. Not sure.



> 0x3EF5B One Of: HPET In SB, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0xD0, VarStore: 0x1, QuestionId: 0xAE, Size: 1, Min: 0x0, Max 0xFF, Step: 0x0 {05 91 6D 01 6E 01 AE 00 01 00 D0 00 10 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x3EF83 One Of: MsiDis in HPET, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0xD1, VarStore: 0x1, QuestionId: 0xAF, Size: 1, Min: 0x0, Max 0xFF, Step: 0x0 {05 91 72 02 73 02 AF 00 01 00 D1 00 10 10 00 FF 00}


Does not seem like it's togglable through the bios. Spread spectrum is already inside the bios, iirc you need to set your vrm frequency for it too appear or something like that.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

BUFUMAN said:


> i can recommend you this tool to test your ram.
> 
> its the best to test ram stable.
> 
> https://www.karhusoftware.com/ramtest/
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



I am aware of that tool. My problem with this BIOS is **before** the OS loads. Same exact settings that are validated and work, now don't.


I'll validate again on the next official release.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

datspike said:


> R5 3600 at 4.35Ghz @ 1.337v LLC1
> Finally not getting cpu overtemp error while manual OCing on 0001 lol


I've had the overtemp error upon setting anything but default on my CH6 with 1800x and 64 Gig RAM (4x16). RAM has never run any faster than 2133 except on BIOS 1201. That BIOS I could set the DOCP to 4 and get 3199 with stability. Every BIOS there after no matter what I try to get RAM alone to 3200 I would get overtemp and BSOD in Windows 10 within 5-10 minutes every single time. I've tried every single BIOS and I always try the available DOCP Standard, but same issue. So I always have to return BIOS back to Optimized Defaults which is the ONLY thing stable with my system.


----------



## datspike

Cellar Dweller said:


> I've had the overtemp error upon setting anything but default on my CH6 with 1800x and 64 Gig RAM (4x16). RAM has never run any faster than 2133 except on BIOS 1201. That BIOS I could set the DOCP to 4 and get 3199 with stability. Every BIOS there after no matter what I try to get RAM alone to 3200 I would get overtemp and BSOD in Windows 10 within 5-10 minutes every single time. I've tried every single BIOS and I always try the available DOCP Standard, but same issue. So I always have to return BIOS back to Optimized Defaults which is the ONLY thing stable with my system.


Damn it sucks. There's something seriously wrong with your setup man.


----------



## LicSqualo

Cellar Dweller said:


> I've had the overtemp error upon setting anything but default on my CH6 with 1800x and 64 Gig RAM (4x16). RAM has never run any faster than 2133 except on BIOS 1201. That BIOS I could set the DOCP to 4 and get 3199 with stability. Every BIOS there after no matter what I try to get RAM alone to 3200 I would get overtemp and BSOD in Windows 10 within 5-10 minutes every single time. I've tried every single BIOS and I always try the available DOCP Standard, but same issue. So I always have to return BIOS back to Optimized Defaults which is the ONLY thing stable with my system.


Have you tried 1usmus dram calculator? 

https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...locking-dram-am4-membench-0-8-dram-bench.html


----------



## Takla

Cellar Dweller said:


> I've had the overtemp error upon setting anything but default on my CH6 with 1800x and 64 Gig RAM (4x16). RAM has never run any faster than 2133 except on BIOS 1201. That BIOS I could set the DOCP to 4 and get 3199 with stability. Every BIOS there after no matter what I try to get RAM alone to 3200 I would get overtemp and BSOD in Windows 10 within 5-10 minutes every single time. I've tried every single BIOS and I always try the available DOCP Standard, but same issue. So I always have to return BIOS back to Optimized Defaults which is the ONLY thing stable with my system.



Set timings always manually. Try that.


----------



## amin12345

diaaablo said:


> Wanna save results of 1.0.0.3, BIOS: 7601 for comparison with future 1.0.0.4:
> 
> 
> have no freeze or any of inconvinence while use AMD CPU



Are you using samsung B-die? and 3900x? if so can you share your Bios file thanks.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

LicSqualo said:


> Have you tried 1usmus dram calculator?
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...locking-dram-am4-membench-0-8-dram-bench.html



Unfortunately I really haven't tried anything because I really don't OC. My RAM is capable of 3200 it's G Skill F4-3200C15-16GTZ x 4. The CPU runs at 3692 on all cores all the time. Even for the times though that I have gotten the RAM to run faster than the default and before any BSOD's the benchmarks are always worse than just the defaults so I figured what's the use.


----------



## mito1172

4x 8 32GB RAM 3200MHz C14 without problems. 

G.SKILL Flare X DDR4-3200Mhz C14 32GB (4x8GB)


----------



## LicSqualo

Cellar Dweller said:


> Unfortunately I really haven't tried anything because I really don't OC. My RAM is capable of 3200 it's G Skill F4-3200C15-16GTZ x 4. The CPU runs at 3692 on all cores all the time. Even for the times though that I have gotten the RAM to run faster than the default and before any BSOD's the benchmarks are always worse than just the defaults so I figured what's the use.


Push the ram to the clock declared is oc?
Your ram is capable with XMP (that is Intel eXtreme Memory Profile, nothing to do with Amd) to reach the speed of 3200 MHz.

Now, if you read the articles I mentioned you could learn to set the parameters correctly for your ram banks and not only to reach the stated speed but also to avoid the many problems you have with your system.
For years now the memory controller has been inside the processor and also Ryzen has clocks linked together (infinity fabric, memory, system bus).

Knowing is better than ignoring and learning helps a lot to avoid errors.


----------



## BUFUMAN

LicSqualo said:


> Push the ram to the clock declared is oc?
> 
> Your ram is capable with XMP (that is Intel eXtreme Memory Profile, nothing to do with Amd) to reach the speed of 3200 MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, if you read the articles I mentioned you could learn to set the parameters correctly for your ram banks and not only to reach the stated speed but also to avoid the many problems you have with your system.
> 
> For years now the memory controller has been inside the processor and also Ryzen has clocks linked together (infinity fabric, memory, system bus).
> 
> 
> 
> Knowing is better than ignoring and learning helps a lot to avoid errors.


yes he is right.


Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## harrysun

Cellar Dweller said:


> I've had the overtemp error upon setting anything but default on my CH6 with 1800x and 64 Gig RAM (4x16). RAM has never run any faster than 2133 except on BIOS 1201. That BIOS I could set the DOCP to 4 and get 3199 with stability. Every BIOS there after no matter what I try to get RAM alone to 3200 I would get overtemp and BSOD in Windows 10 within 5-10 minutes every single time. I've tried every single BIOS and I always try the available DOCP Standard, but same issue. So I always have to return BIOS back to Optimized Defaults which is the ONLY thing stable with my system.


As mentioned by first post here 2666 MT/s should be possible with 4 dimms dual-rank (4 x 16GB) regadless of the official support of 1866 MT/s for 4 dual-rank 16GB modules here.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

I'm looking at replacing my ram with a 32gb kit. Any suggestions on decent priced 3600CL16? Currently got my Trident Z 3200 @ 3600CL16 but can't seem to find a matching kit


----------



## herericc

Sideways2k said:


> I'm looking at replacing my ram with a 32gb kit. Any suggestions on decent priced 3600CL16? Currently got my Trident Z 3200 @ 3600CL16 but can't seem to find a matching kit


If you want guaranteed E-Die get Crucial Ballistix Sport LT ram. I think DDR4 3200 c16 and DDR4 3000 C15 are the same die - all micron e-die. 

Apparently this (micron e-die) is the best stuff you can get apart from Samsung B-die which im not even sure if you can buy in a 2x16GB configuration.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

herericc said:


> If you want guaranteed E-Die get Crucial Ballistix Sport LT ram. I think DDR4 3200 c16 and DDR4 3000 C15 are the same die - all micron e-die.
> 
> Apparently this (micron e-die) is the best stuff you can get apart from Samsung B-die which im not even sure if you can buy in a 2x16GB configuration.


 Sadly I can't seem to find any 3200 kits in the UK. 

 I found this which seems good value for the money: https://www.scan.co.uk/products/32g...600-3200-non-ecc-unbuff-cas-16-135v-amd-ryzen

I could sell my current ram and it would near enough pay for this kit. I'm just unsure what type of ram it is.


----------



## diaaablo

amin12345 said:


> Are you using samsung B-die? and 3900x? if so can you share your Bios file thanks.


Sure.


----------



## Mech0z

Sideways2k said:


> Sadly I can't seem to find any 3200 kits in the UK.
> 
> I found this which seems good value for the money: https://www.scan.co.uk/products/32g...600-3200-non-ecc-unbuff-cas-16-135v-amd-ryzen
> 
> I could sell my current ram and it would near enough pay for this kit. I'm just unsure what type of ram it is.


If you can find the Sport LT 3000CL15 they are same dies as 3200CL16. I have 2x 16GB 3200 CL16 @ 3800mhz CL16 with 1900CLK


----------



## herericc

Sideways2k said:


> Sadly I can't seem to find any 3200 kits in the UK.
> 
> I found this which seems good value for the money: https://www.scan.co.uk/products/32g...600-3200-non-ecc-unbuff-cas-16-135v-amd-ryzen
> 
> I could sell my current ram and it would near enough pay for this kit. I'm just unsure what type of ram it is.





Mech0z said:


> If you can find the Sport LT 3000CL15 they are same dies as 3200CL16. I have 2x 16GB 3200 CL16 @ 3800mhz CL16 with 1900CLK


Just go to amazon.co.uk and seach for "Ballistix Sport LT 32GB" and the ram we're talking about will show up. 3000 C15 and 3200 C16 should be the same stuff just different XMP settings.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ballistix-...stix+sport+lt+32gb&qid=1576013598&sr=8-3&th=1

this is the stuff - it comes in grey, white, or red.


----------



## cbjaust

Sideways2k said:


> I'm looking at replacing my ram with a 32gb kit. Any suggestions on decent priced 3600CL16? Currently got my Trident Z 3200 @ 3600CL16 but can't seem to find a matching kit


For the Crucial kits, look for "AES" in the model name. This indicates Micron Rev E ICs.


----------



## Veii

Hey man @LicSqualo
When you can, could you spare the time and benchmark your current timings with SiSoftware Sandra ?
I had very low latency timings too, but they resulted in worse perf then flat C14 ones - even tho they where stable 
(just not in sync) 

I'm curious who this guy is which hinders me to stay global #1 for 14nm 
Could be you, could be everyone else in this forum 
This result:


Spoiler














vs 63.09 from me :h34r-smi

If it was you, are you willing to share the timings ? 
Mine are visible in the signature


----------



## Dbsjej56464

herericc said:


> Just go to amazon.co.uk and seach for "Ballistix Sport LT 32GB" and the ram we're talking about will show up. 3000 C15 and 3200 C16 should be the same stuff just different XMP settings.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ballistix-...stix+sport+lt+32gb&qid=1576013598&sr=8-3&th=1
> 
> this is the stuff - it comes in grey, white, or red.


Awesome! Thank you, can E-die handle similar voltages as B-die?


----------



## sleepwithechoes

Hey Overclockers! Might anyone know how to remove the 75C Critical Temperature limit in BIOS? My fans go 100% full blast when my CPU nears 75C degrees. I can remove the limit with AISuite in Windows but I don't want it installed. Besides, I use Linux a lot.

I'm very baffled by how Asus doesn't give an option for this in BIOS. I'm close to switching my mobo for a different vendors!


edit: I have 3600X


----------



## LicSqualo

Veii said:


> Hey man @LicSqualo
> When you can, could you spare the time and benchmark your current timings with SiSoftware Sandra ?
> I had very low latency timings too, but they resulted in worse perf then flat C14 ones - even tho they where stable
> (just not in sync)
> 
> I'm curious who this guy is which hinders me to stay global #1 for 14nm
> Could be you, could be everyone else in this forum
> This result:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs 63.09 from me :h34r-smi
> 
> If it was you, are you willing to share the timings ?
> Mine are visible in the signature


Hi Veii, no problem, but can you indicate which benchmark in Sisoft Sandra I've to do? and perhaps also the Sandra version for a right comparison? (actually I've the 2020.1.30.14)


----------



## CentroX

sleepwithechoes said:


> Hey Overclockers! Might anyone know how to remove the 75C Critical Temperature limit in BIOS? My fans go 100% full blast when my CPU nears 75C degrees. I can remove the limit with AISuite in Windows but I don't want it installed. Besides, I use Linux a lot.
> 
> I'm very baffled by how Asus doesn't give an option for this in BIOS. I'm close to switching my mobo for a different vendors!
> 
> 
> edit: I have 3600X


Is your cpu running ar 75C when you start your computer? Sounds weird.


----------



## Veii

LicSqualo said:


> Hi Veii, no problem, but can you indicate which benchmark in Sisoft Sandra I've to do? and perhaps also the Sandra version for a right comparison? (actually I've the 2020.1.30.14)


Oh that slipped through my mind while writing 
So it wasn't you for sure, maybe you can grab first place for the 1700 
The Multi-Core Efficiency test, recommended by 1usmus when tuning ram

The version shouldn't matter (montly) as instruction sets shouldn't change - but it's still the 2020 one


----------



## sleepwithechoes

CentroX said:


> Is your cpu running ar 75C when you start your computer? Sounds weird.


No. It's generally fine but in Prime95 or other ultra heavy all core workloads the CPU nears 75 with my preferred fan speeds.


----------



## LicSqualo

Hi Veii, these are my results:
SiSoftware Sandra

Benchmark Results
Inter-Core Bandwidth : 61GB/s
Interpretation of results : Higher values indicate better results.
Display with binary system : 1GB(/s) = 1024MB(/s), 1MB(/s) = 1024kB(/s), 1kB(/s) = 1024 bytes(/s), etc.

Benchmark Results
Inter-Core Bandwidth : 55.4ns
Interpretation of results : Lower values indicate better results.
Display with decimal system : 1s = 1000ms, 1ms = 1000µs, 1µs = 1000ns, etc.

Performance per Thread
Inter-Core Bandwidth : 3.81GB/s
Total Threads : 16
Interpretation of results : Higher values indicate better results.
Display with binary system : 1GB(/s) = 1024MB(/s), 1MB(/s) = 1024kB(/s), 1kB(/s) = 1024 bytes(/s), etc.

Performance/Power
Power supply Processor : 157.770W
Inter-Core Bandwidth : 395.98MB/s/W
Interpretation of results : Higher values indicate better results.
Inter-Core Bandwidth : 3.51ns/W
Interpretation of results : Lower values indicate better results.

Capacity/Power Ratio
Overall Cache Size: 131.43kB/W
Interpretation of results : Higher values indicate better results.

Performance/Speed
Inter-Core Bandwidth : 15.27MB/s/MHz
Interpretation of results : Higher values indicate better results.
Inter-Core Bandwidth : 0.14ns/MHz
Interpretation of results : Lower values indicate better results.

Benchmark anomalies
Processor Affinity : U0-U1 U2-U3 U4-U5 U6-U7 U8-U9 U10-U11 U12-U13 U14-U15 
U0-U2 Data Latency : 40.3ns
U0-U4 Data Latency : 40.9ns
U0-U6 Data Latency : 42.0ns
U0-U8 Data Latency : 70.1ns
U0-U10 Data Latency : 72.4ns
U0-U12 Data Latency : 71.1ns
U0-U14 Data Latency : 73.0ns
U0-U1 Data Latency : 13.7ns
U0-U3 Data Latency : 40.9ns
U0-U5 Data Latency : 40.9ns
U0-U7 Data Latency : 40.5ns
U0-U9 Data Latency : 70.0ns
U0-U11 Data Latency : 72.3ns
U0-U13 Data Latency : 73.9ns
U0-U15 Data Latency : 73.0ns
U2-U4 Data Latency : 40.4ns
U2-U6 Data Latency : 40.4ns
U2-U8 Data Latency : 69.7ns
U2-U10 Data Latency : 71.2ns
U2-U12 Data Latency : 70.9ns
U2-U14 Data Latency : 71.4ns
U2-U1 Data Latency : 39.5ns
U2-U3 Data Latency : 13.6ns
U2-U5 Data Latency : 39.8ns
U2-U7 Data Latency : 40.2ns
U2-U9 Data Latency : 69.7ns
U2-U11 Data Latency : 70.3ns
U2-U13 Data Latency : 70.9ns
U2-U15 Data Latency : 70.5ns
U4-U6 Data Latency : 40.9ns
U4-U8 Data Latency : 72.9ns
U4-U10 Data Latency : 73.9ns
U4-U12 Data Latency : 73.4ns
U4-U14 Data Latency : 77.2ns
U4-U1 Data Latency : 40.3ns
U4-U3 Data Latency : 40.4ns
U4-U5 Data Latency : 13.6ns
U4-U7 Data Latency : 40.2ns
U4-U9 Data Latency : 73.1ns
U4-U11 Data Latency : 74.0ns
U4-U13 Data Latency : 73.0ns
U4-U15 Data Latency : 76.6ns
U6-U8 Data Latency : 72.6ns
U6-U10 Data Latency : 72.1ns
U6-U12 Data Latency : 76.1ns
U6-U14 Data Latency : 70.9ns
U6-U1 Data Latency : 40.1ns
U6-U3 Data Latency : 40.8ns
U6-U5 Data Latency : 41.1ns
U6-U7 Data Latency : 13.6ns
U6-U9 Data Latency : 73.2ns
U6-U11 Data Latency : 72.4ns
U6-U13 Data Latency : 76.1ns
U6-U15 Data Latency : 70.6ns
U8-U10 Data Latency : 39.7ns
U8-U12 Data Latency : 40.7ns
U8-U14 Data Latency : 40.6ns
U8-U1 Data Latency : 69.7ns
U8-U3 Data Latency : 72.1ns
U8-U5 Data Latency : 70.4ns
U8-U7 Data Latency : 73.0ns
U8-U9 Data Latency : 13.6ns
U8-U11 Data Latency : 39.0ns
U8-U13 Data Latency : 40.3ns
U8-U15 Data Latency : 40.3ns
U10-U12 Data Latency : 40.3ns
U10-U14 Data Latency : 40.6ns
U10-U1 Data Latency : 70.1ns
U10-U3 Data Latency : 70.5ns
U10-U5 Data Latency : 70.7ns
U10-U7 Data Latency : 71.0ns
U10-U9 Data Latency : 39.8ns
U10-U11 Data Latency : 13.6ns
U10-U13 Data Latency : 39.7ns
U10-U15 Data Latency : 40.3ns
U12-U14 Data Latency : 40.7ns
U12-U1 Data Latency : 73.7ns
U12-U3 Data Latency : 73.0ns
U12-U5 Data Latency : 73.3ns
U12-U7 Data Latency : 76.6ns
U12-U9 Data Latency : 40.1ns
U12-U11 Data Latency : 40.4ns
U12-U13 Data Latency : 13.6ns
U12-U15 Data Latency : 39.9ns
U14-U1 Data Latency : 73.5ns
U14-U3 Data Latency : 72.3ns
U14-U5 Data Latency : 77.0ns
U14-U7 Data Latency : 71.3ns
U14-U9 Data Latency : 40.7ns
U14-U11 Data Latency : 41.0ns
U14-U13 Data Latency : 41.1ns
U14-U15 Data Latency : 13.7ns
U1-U3 Data Latency : 40.0ns
U1-U5 Data Latency : 40.8ns
U1-U7 Data Latency : 40.3ns
U1-U9 Data Latency : 69.6ns
U1-U11 Data Latency : 72.3ns
U1-U13 Data Latency : 70.6ns
U1-U15 Data Latency : 72.6ns
U3-U5 Data Latency : 40.3ns
U3-U7 Data Latency : 40.4ns
U3-U9 Data Latency : 69.5ns
U3-U11 Data Latency : 70.0ns
U3-U13 Data Latency : 71.9ns
U3-U15 Data Latency : 69.7ns
U5-U7 Data Latency : 35.8ns
U5-U9 Data Latency : 71.7ns
U5-U11 Data Latency : 70.9ns
U5-U13 Data Latency : 72.9ns
U5-U15 Data Latency : 76.6ns
U7-U9 Data Latency : 73.0ns
U7-U11 Data Latency : 70.8ns
U7-U13 Data Latency : 72.2ns
U7-U15 Data Latency : 75.1ns
U9-U11 Data Latency : 37.0ns
U9-U13 Data Latency : 34.6ns
U9-U15 Data Latency : 37.4ns
U11-U13 Data Latency : 38.9ns
U11-U15 Data Latency : 38.2ns
U13-U15 Data Latency : 35.9ns
Inter-Core bandwidth @ 1x 64bytes : 7.36GB/s
Inter-Core bandwidth @ 4x 64bytes : 19.68GB/s
Inter-Core bandwidth @ 4x 256bytes : 77.4GB/s
Inter-Core bandwidth @ 4x 1kB : 178.83GB/s
Inter-Core bandwidth @ 4x 4kB : 211.21GB/s
Inter-Core through band @ 16x 4kB : 202.3GB/s
Inter-Core bandwidth @ 4x 64kB : 238GB/s
Inter-Core bandwidth @ 16x 64kB : 233.61GB/s
Inter-Core bandwidth @ 8x 256kB : 154.81GB/s
Inter-Core bandwidth @ 4x 1MB : 15.54GB/s
Inter-Core bandwidth @ 8x 1MB : 15.23GB/s
Inter-Core bandwidth @ 8x 4MB : 15.23GB/s

Benchmark status
Resulting ID : AMD Ryzen 7 1700 Eight-Core Processor (8C 16T 4.09GHz, 1.75GHz IMC, 8x 512kB L2, 2x 8MB L3)
Microcode : MU8F010138
System : ASUS CROSSHAIR VI HERO
Platform compliance : x64
Used buffers : No
Total Threads : 16
System Timer : 10MHz

Processor
Model : AMD Ryzen 7 1700 Eight-Core Processor
Speed : 4.09GHz (100%)
Minimum/Maximum/Turbo Speed : 1.57GHz - 4.09GHz
Maximum power : 157.770W
Core per Processor : 8 Units
Core per Compute Unit : 2 Units
Front Side Bus (FSB) speed : 101MHz
Revision/Stepping : 1 / 1
Microcode : MU8F010138
Data Cache (L1D) Internal : 8x 32kB, 8-Way, Exclusive, 64bytes Lines, 2 Threads
Cache Instructions (L1I) Internal : 8x 64kB, 4-Way, Exclusive, 64bytes Lines, 2 Threads
Data Cache/Unified L2 : 8x 512kB, 8-Way, Totally Inclusive, 64bytes Lines, 2 Threads
Data Cache/Unified L3 : 2x 8MB, 16-Vie, Exclusive, 64bytes Lines, 8 Threads

Memory Controllers
Speed : 1.75GHz (100%)
Minimum/Maximum/Turbo Speed : 875MHz - 1.75GHz

Tips for improving performance
Attention 5010 : Cannot use Wide Memory Pages because you do not have the privileges required for the setting.
Tip 2 : Double-click the tip or press Enter when a tip is selected for more information.


----------



## datspike

sleepwithechoes said:


> Hey Overclockers! Might anyone know how to remove the 75C Critical Temperature limit in BIOS? My fans go 100% full blast when my CPU nears 75C degrees. I can remove the limit with AISuite in Windows but I don't want it installed. Besides, I use Linux a lot.
> 
> I'm very baffled by how Asus doesn't give an option for this in BIOS. I'm close to switching my mobo for a different vendors!
> 
> 
> edit: I have 3600X


https://www.overclock.net/forum/28228084-post43818.html


----------



## LicSqualo

Veii said:


> Oh that slipped trough my mind while writing
> So it wasn't you for sure, maybe you can grab first place for the 1700
> The Multi-Core Efficiency test, recommended by 1usmus when tuning ram
> 
> The version shouldn't matter (montly) as instruction sets shouldn't change - but it's still the 2020 one


Surely now I'm the 2nd and 3rd place.  Regarding the 1st place I don't remember if was my test, but could be.


----------



## FractalCode

LicSqualo said:


> Surely now I'm the 2nd and 3rd place.  Regarding the 1st place I don't remember if was my test, but could be.


Nice overclocks! I have the same CPU and RAM as you do. I'm running my 1700 @ 4.0GHz and my RAM @ 3466MHz 14-14-14-14-28-42. Do you find 3500 @ c13 faster for this RAM kit? Even your 3466MHz timings are very impressive. I was wondering what are your voltages and if you have Gear Down mode enabled. And would you be willing to share your 3466 timings? It's hard to find people with the same hardware as me nowadays so any advice is very much appreciated!


----------



## LicSqualo

FractalCode said:


> Nice overclocks! I have the same CPU and RAM as you do. I'm running my 1700 @ 4.0GHz and my RAM @ 3466MHz 14-14-14-14-28-42. Do you find 3500 @ c13 faster for this RAM kit? Even your 3466MHz timings are very impressive. I was wondering what are your voltages and if you have Gear Down mode enabled. And would you be willing to share your 3466 timings? It's hard to find people with the same hardware as me nowadays so any advice is very much appreciated!


Yes, 3500c13 is faster than 3466c14. Aida64 can be a proof?
Ram voltage is 1.44V and I've a fan over it. Just to be sure.


----------



## BUFUMAN

finally i had to remove my Creative Soundblaster AE5.

i had issues with booting, after latest beat bios everything was fine. Now my games started to crash.

i need that Setting in our Bios PCIe Ten Bit Support. this is not available ffs. i paid much more than enough money to recieve a Mainboard with need Settings. 
what i recieved is high price trash.

fock this all! 
Windows =Beta
Mainboard =latest Alpha
Soundcard=Beta
CPU beta.... 

my biggest mistake after marriage is to buy this ecosystem. 

My Intel was working fine.... was fast enough. i had no headache, not hours of endless testing without a good result. i felt like a scientist ffs. 


Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## herericc

BUFUMAN said:


> finally i had to remove my Creative Soundblaster AE5.
> 
> i had issues with booting, after latest beat bios everything was fine. Now my games started to crash.
> 
> i need that Setting in our Bios PCIe Ten Bit Support. this is not available ffs. i paid much more than enough money to recieve a Mainboard with need Settings.
> what i recieved is high price trash.
> 
> fock this all!
> Windows =Beta
> Mainboard =latest Alpha
> Soundcard=Beta
> CPU beta....
> 
> my biggest mistake after marriage is to buy this ecosystem.
> 
> My Intel was working fine.... was fast enough. i had no headache, not hours of endless testing without a good result. i felt like a scientist ffs.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


I think we all trusted far too blindly in the motherboard vendors to properly update the 1st generation boards. 
My only regret with AM4 is that I bought a high end x370 motherboard. I would have been much better served with a cheap b350 then an upgrade to x570 when i got the 3900x.

Oh well, c'est la vie!


----------



## BUFUMAN

herericc said:


> I think we all trusted far too blindly in the motherboard vendors to properly update the 1st generation boards.
> 
> My only regret with AM4 is that I bought a high end x370 motherboard. I would have been much better served with a cheap b350 then an upgrade to x570 when i got the 3900x.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, c'est la vie!


yep. but every chipset atm from 370 to 570 is not ready as it should.... 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kuutale

Hi
Why my 3950x not boot, say only 0d. My 3900x works perfectly same board. I use bios 7601. Can somebody tell what i do or 3950x not work this board? :/


----------



## alexp999

kuutale said:


> Hi
> Why my 3950x not boot, say only 0d. My 3900x works perfectly same board. I use bios 7601. Can somebody tell what i do or 3950x not work this board? :/


Did you clear CMOS after you installed the new CPU?


----------



## BUFUMAN

same issues like me 0d.

cmos clear - boot, wait untill bios is back again.

do you have a nvme and or a soundcard? 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kuutale

when i swap 3900x --> 3950x before that i clear cmos. First boot get 0D error then i use biosflash back , but same result 0D. Try like 10 times different things, maybe today again. then i put 3900x back and i get boot windows. I don't know what hold 3950x to boot right now. 

I have nvme, no soundcard. Maybe i try unplug all device and try boot bios?



Now its work i do biosflashback again and clear cmos, i dont understand why not work yesterday......


----------



## Dbsjej56464

kuutale said:


> when i swap 3900x --> 3950x before that i clear cmos. First boot get 0D error then i use biosflash back , but same result 0D. Try like 10 times different things, maybe today again. then i put 3900x back and i get boot windows. I don't know what hold 3950x to boot right now.
> 
> I have nvme, no soundcard. Maybe i try unplug all device and try boot bios?
> 
> 
> 
> Now its work i do biosflashback again and clear cmos, i dont understand why not work yesterday......


Try using the 1.0.0.4 beta


----------



## BUFUMAN

odd situation, i think it's related to nvme. i had more issues after installing the nvme.

whats your settings @CMS/NVME Nativ Support

disable fastboot at uefi and windows just in case. 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kuutale

now i change proseccor boot works like god  maybe i use pressure air remove dust from socket maybe bad connection or something, but why 3900x works alltime ? god will save us  and remoce nvme and put back too. nothing so special...


----------



## oile

You have to use beta 1004


----------



## kuutale

oile said:


> You have to use beta 1004


Ok, but now this work 7601 bios perfectly maybe later i flash beta bios 1.0.0.4. 

cinebench run r20 cpu 80+c under customloop and thermal grizzly paste with pbo enabled.
idle 20-30c room ambient 22c


----------



## hughjazz44

With 1.0.0.4 I'm seeing lower peak voltage and lower clocks. Anyone else seeing the same?

My peak voltage is 1.475, down from 1.500, and fastest core is only seeing 4.475GHz. This is on a 3900X.

On 1.0.0.3ABBA I would see 4.60GHz peaks on rare occasions.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

hughjazz44 said:


> With 1.0.0.4 I'm seeing lower peak voltage and lower clocks. Anyone else seeing the same?
> 
> My peak voltage is 1.475, down from 1.500, and fastest core is only seeing 4.475GHz. This is on a 3900X.
> 
> On 1.0.0.3ABBA I would see 4.60GHz peaks on rare occasions.


Yeah this is normal. Previous bios telemetry was broken and was running CPUs out of spec. Which I have quoted from Martin the HWinfo creator, he speaks of this in the Crosshair VII thread.

So the choice is yours, run ABBA out of spec or run with the proper telemetry with newer bios. With that said, the voltages are much lower for me with 1.0.0.4 and PBO actually works and gives me +100Mhz during gaming work loads. 

Personally I would rather have my CPU running in spec at stock settings. 1usmus's power plan can help improve 1.0.0.4 single core boosting. Benchmarks are roughly the same between each AGESA for me.


----------



## hughjazz44

Sideways2k said:


> Yeah this is normal. Previous bios telemetry was broken and was running CPUs out of spec. Which I have quoted from Martin the HWinfo creator, he speaks of this in the Crosshair VII thread.
> 
> So the choice is yours, run ABBA out of spec or run with the proper telemetry with newer bios. With that said, the voltages are much lower for me with 1.0.0.4 and PBO actually works and gives me +100Mhz during gaming work loads.
> 
> Personally I would rather have my CPU running in spec at stock settings. 1usmus's power plan can help improve 1.0.0.4 single core boosting. Benchmarks are roughly the same between each AGESA for me.


Well, I'm seeing not just lower single core, but lower multi core as well. All my scores are down.

Edit: Also, PBO has never done anything for me.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

hughjazz44 said:


> Well, I'm seeing not just lower single core, but lower multi core as well. All my scores are down.
> 
> Edit: Also, PBO has never done anything for me.


It's hard to say whats causing it. It is a beta and I think the C8H had this problem which was recently fixed. I'd probably wait till an official bios comes out and take it from there.


----------



## varyak

datspike said:


> 0001 with 100C max temp limit for fan curves (no more 75C full throttle fans/pumps bull****)
> Flash with flashback, set up your curves - default is not changed (70C)



Hey, can you share how you change the max temp limit? I looked around myself a while ago with the bios mod guides here somewhere, but couldn't figure out where to change the limit.


----------



## datspike

varyak said:


> Hey, can you share how you change the max temp limit? I looked around myself a while ago with the bios mod guides here somewhere, but couldn't figure out where to change the limit.


1. Open any ASUS bios in the latest UEFItool non NE version (0.26.0 at the moment) - https://github.com/LongSoft/UEFITool/releases
2. Then we need to find a section which contains our bios menu, so we search for something like "CPU Upper Temperature".
3. In case of working with 0001 C6H 1004 agesa bios we find guid 899407D7-99FE-43D8-9A21-79EC328CAC21. Sometimes there would be two setup sections - then you should mod them both.
4. Choose PE32 image - RMB - extract as is.
5. Then we use https://github.com/donovan6000/Universal-IFR-Extractor to convert the *.sct file to something readable.
6. Search for "CPU Upper Temperature" in that file:


> Numeric: CPU Upper Temperature, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0x9, VarStore: 0x1B, QuestionId: 0x27B7, *Size: 1, Min: 0x14, Max 0x4B, Step: 0x1* {07 91 AA 09 AE 09 B7 27 1B 00 09 00 04 *10 14 4B 01*}


7. Max 0x4B is 75 is hex. I.e. we want 100C to be the limit - so we'll set that value to 0x64 later.
8. Open the file extracted in step 4 in a hex editor, I like using HxD, search for hex 10 14 4B 01 and replace with 10 14 64 01.
9. Save and use IFR extractor again to make sure you have not changed anything extra
10. Use UEFItool to replace the PE32 file with a modded one.
11. Save the bios *.CAP, flash with flashback.


----------



## varyak

@datspike


Thanks you are a legend!


----------



## dsounds

Hi guys, idea is to buy Asus ROG Crosshair VI + Ryzen 7 3700x + Corsair 32GB (2x16) KIT DDR4 3200MHz CL16 Vengeance LPX + 1 fast M.2 NVMe SSD.
50% gaming and 50% Adobe (AE & Premiere). Should I go for that setup ? I need it to be really stable, without BSODs, random resets and other bs.
I don't want x570 board mainly cause it has small chipset fans... (will dry out and rattle in no time).

Other option is to invest a bit more and go for Intel 9900k + ASUS ROG STRIX Z390-F GAMING. (I already put together this combo, last year, for a professional use in our graphics studio)

Thx!


----------



## datspike

dsounds said:


> Hi guys, idea is to buy Asus ROG Crosshair VI + Ryzen 7 3700x + Corsair 32GB (2x16) KIT DDR4 3200MHz CL16 Vengeance LPX + 1 fast M.2 NVMe SSD.
> 50% gaming and 50% Adobe (AE & Premiere). Should I go for that setup ? I need it to be really stable, without BSODs, random resets and other bs.
> I don't want x570 board mainly cause it has small chipset fans... (will dry out and rattle in no time).
> 
> Other option is to invest a bit more and go for Intel 9900k + ASUS ROG STRIX Z390-F GAMING. (I already put together this combo, last year, for a professional use in our graphics studio)
> 
> Thx!


Buy Ballistix 3200C16 or 3000C15 kit with letters "AES" in the end of the product code instead. Micron Rev.E works better with Ryzen than Hynix MFR/AFR.
Also if you don't want to OC at all why bother buying C6H? B450 Tomahawk MAX or B450-A pro MAX are cheaper, but still very nice boards.


----------



## dsounds

datspike said:


> Buy Ballistix 3200C16 or 3000C15 kit with letters "AES" in the end of the product code instead. Micron Rev.E works better with Ryzen than Hynix MFR/AFR.
> Also if you don't want to OC at all why bother buying C6H? B450 Tomahawk MAX or B450-A pro MAX are cheaper, but still very nice boards.


I can go with:

G.SKILL 32GB KIT DDR4 3200MHz CL16 Gaming series Aegis
or
G.SKILL 32GB KIT DDR4 3200MHz CL16 Ripjaws V
or
HyperX 32GB KIT DDR4 3200MHz CL16 FURY series
or
HyperX 32GB KIT 3200MHz DDR4 CL16 Predator 

no Ballistix here.


About the board... I need s/pdif audio out. B450 Tomahawk MAX or B450-A pro MAX don't have one.


----------



## oreonutz

dsounds said:


> I can go with:
> 
> G.SKILL 32GB KIT DDR4 3200MHz CL16 Gaming series Aegis
> or
> G.SKILL 32GB KIT DDR4 3200MHz CL16 Ripjaws V
> or
> HyperX 32GB KIT DDR4 3200MHz CL16 FURY series
> or
> HyperX 32GB KIT 3200MHz DDR4 CL16 Predator
> 
> no Ballistix here.
> 
> 
> About the board... I need s/pdif audio out. B450 Tomahawk MAX or B450-A pro MAX don't have one.


s/pidif Audio out has always been a must for me to. It costs pennies for them to add it, I noticed a trend on the lower tiered boards of them omitting it, and that is sad to see. Although, because Dolby/DTS sued the Mobo Manufacturers a few years back for including Dolby/DTS Encoding without licensing it, the Mobo Manufacturers stopped including S/pidif with Dolby/DTS Support. It sucks because even though you can still enjoy content that is has Dolby or DTS Encoding, Windows itself does not default to Native Surround, and that creates all kinds of unwanted BS. The one Card I found that gives me full control, and allows me to use Dolby or DTS for everything including Windows is the HT Omega e-Claro. When not using my Focusrite, this is the best way to experience Windows in full surround Glory! LOL!

Anyways, that rant aside... I would highly recommend 2 16GB Kits (so 4x8GB Total) of Flare X 3200Mhz CL14. This stuff has worked in every Ryzen Mobo I have tried it in, from high end Asus Boards, to bottom of the barrel OEM boards by Dell and Lenovo. In my system I have 4x8GB of Flare X running at 3800Mhz CL16, and its amazing!


----------



## dsounds

oreonutz said:


> s/pidif Audio out has always been a must for me to. It costs pennies for them to add it, I noticed a trend on the lower tiered boards of them omitting it, and that is sad to see. Although, because Dolby/DTS sued the Mobo Manufacturers a few years back for including Dolby/DTS Encoding without licensing it, the Mobo Manufacturers stopped including S/pidif with Dolby/DTS Support. It sucks because even though you can still enjoy content that is has Dolby or DTS Encoding, Windows itself does not default to Native Surround, and that creates all kinds of unwanted BS. The one Card I found that gives me full control, and allows me to use Dolby or DTS for everything including Windows is the HT Omega e-Claro. When not using my Focusrite, this is the best way to experience Windows in full surround Glory! LOL!
> 
> Anyways, that rant aside... I would highly recommend 2 16GB Kits (so 4x8GB Total) of Flare X 3200Mhz CL14. This stuff has worked in every Ryzen Mobo I have tried it in, from high end Asus Boards, to bottom of the barrel OEM boards by Dell and Lenovo. In my system I have 4x8GB of Flare X running at 3800Mhz CL16, and its amazing!



Thanks for that GSkill Flare X 3200Mhz CL14 (4x8GB) tip. I somehow missed that... They even state that it's AMD compatible. Just one problem that I have with 4 sticks instead of 2 is that it cannot be upgraded later... If I decide 64GB is the way to go.
I use s/pdif (electrical) to send audio to old Edirol powered speakers... That way D/A conversion is done properly in the speakers... No noise or interference from the board whatsoever, and I couldn't care less what codec is on the board.
I know CH6 has optical s/pdif, I have optical to electrical converter.


----------



## The Sandman

datspike said:


> 1. Open any ASUS bios in the latest UEFItool non NE version (0.26.0 at the moment) - https://github.com/LongSoft/UEFITool/releases
> 2. Then we need to find a section which contains our bios menu, so we search for something like "CPU Upper Temperature".
> 3. In case of working with 0001 C6H 1004 agesa bios we find guid 899407D7-99FE-43D8-9A21-79EC328CAC21. Sometimes there would be two setup sections - then you should mod them both.
> 4. Choose PE32 image - RMB - extract as is.
> 5. Then we use https://github.com/donovan6000/Universal-IFR-Extractor to convert the *.sct file to something readable.
> 6. Search for "CPU Upper Temperature" in that file:
> 
> 7. Max 0x4B is 75 is hex. I.e. we want 100C to be the limit - so we'll set that value to 0x64 later.
> 8. Open the file extracted in step 4 in a hex editor, I like using HxD, search for hex 10 14 4B 01 and replace with 10 14 64 01.
> 9. Save and use IFR extractor again to make sure you have not changed anything extra
> 10. Use UEFItool to replace the PE32 file with a modded one.
> 11. Save the bios *.CAP, flash with flashback.



+REP
Thank you for the share!


----------



## dsounds

oreonutz said:


> Anyways, that rant aside... I would highly recommend 2 16GB Kits (so 4x8GB Total) of Flare X 3200Mhz CL14. This stuff has worked in every Ryzen Mobo I have tried it in, from high end Asus Boards, to bottom of the barrel OEM boards by Dell and Lenovo. In my system I have 4x8GB of Flare X running at 3800Mhz CL16, and its amazing!


Holly molly, I checked it now.... 2x8GB Flare X (for AMD) costs the same as 2x16GB Vengeance or Hyper X. So it's definitely a no go.


----------



## oreonutz

dsounds said:


> Holly molly, I checked it now.... 2x8GB Flare X (for AMD) costs the same as 2x16GB Vengeance or Hyper X. So it's definitely a no go.


Yeah I just checked myself. Sorry. I bought these back when Ram Prices were through the Roof for all Kits. I paid something like $217 per Kit, and back then this 16GB kit was on the cheaper side. Now Ram has dropped incredibly low in price, and the Flare X has barely dropped at all with it, which sucks.

The GSkill Neo Kits are also for Ryzen. Any 3200Mhz CL14 Kit you Find, or 3600Mhz CL16 Kit, that is made by G Skill, will be High Quality Samsung B Die, so just look for the cheapest Kit that meets those specs, and you will be good to go.


----------



## dsounds

Guys, do you recommend *2 or 4 ram sticks* for Crosshair VI board with ryzen 3700x ? Also, the question is why. 
Many users on reddit are posting that 4 sticks conf could do some problems. Some guys here are saying 4 sticks are better that 2 sticks.

32GB is a goal.


I can get 
4x Crucial 8GB DDR4 3200MHz CL16 Ballistix Sport LT Grey 

or
2x Crucial 16GB DDR4 3200MHz CL16 Ballistix Sport LT Grey 


Thx!


----------



## oreonutz

dsounds said:


> Guys, do you recommend *2 or 4 ram sticks* for Crosshair VI board with ryzen 3700x ? Also, the question is why.
> Many users on reddit are posting that 4 sticks conf could do some problems. Some guys here are saying 4 sticks are better that 2 sticks.
> 
> 32GB is a goal.
> 
> 
> I can get
> 4x Crucial 8GB DDR4 3200MHz CL16 Ballistix Sport LT Grey
> 
> or
> 2x Crucial 16GB DDR4 3200MHz CL16 Ballistix Sport LT Grey
> 
> 
> Thx!


So I already gave you recommendations on what to look for in terms of Kits. I would recommend you stick with Samsung B-Die Kits, as you will have a much easier time (especially with going with 4 Stick Kits) on Ryzen with them.

If you stick with Samsung B-Die, you will not have any problems running all 4 Sticks in the Crosshair VI Hero. I have both the Crosshair VI and VII hero, and am currently building another Rig around the Crosshair VI Hero, and All 3 of my Rigs Run 4 Sticks of Samsung BDie Kits flawlessly. On the VII Hero you have to dial in the timings a bit to get it to work, but on the VI Hero its literally just plug them in, set the XMP Profile and you are good to.

It is board dependent as to whether or not Ryzen has a problem with 4 Sticks. That's why there are so many people out there saying its hard to run Ryzen with 4 Sticks. But I have successfully done it with all 3 Ryzen Releases so far (The 1600x, 1800x, 2700x, and now 3900x) and never had one issue when pairing Ryzen with the Crosshair VI Hero. Your Top End Memory Clock will not be able to go as high as you could with just 2 Sticks, but you will have no problem at all if you are only planning on going up to 3200Mhz-3400Mhz on the Crosshair VI Hero. On my Crosshair VI Hero I am running at 3600Mhz and that only took a few hours to dial in just right.

Running those Crucial Kits means you will be Running Micron Dies, those are hit and miss and I do not have near as much experience with them. So there might be some people on here who can help you if you decide to go that route, but I do know if Speed and Low Latency is what you are looking for, you want to aim for a 3200Mhz CL14 Kit. Good Luck!


----------



## dsounds

oreonutz said:


> So I already gave you recommendations on what to look for in terms of Kits. I would recommend you stick with Samsung B-Die Kits, as you will have a much easier time (especially with going with 4 Stick Kits) on Ryzen with them.
> 
> If you stick with Samsung B-Die, you will not have any problems running all 4 Sticks in the Crosshair VI Hero. I have both the Crosshair VI and VII hero, and am currently building another Rig around the Crosshair VI Hero, and All 3 of my Rigs Run 4 Sticks of Samsung BDie Kits flawlessly. On the VII Hero you have to dial in the timings a bit to get it to work, but on the VI Hero its literally just plug them in, set the XMP Profile and you are good to.
> 
> It is board dependent as to whether or not Ryzen has a problem with 4 Sticks. That's why there are so many people out there saying its hard to run Ryzen with 4 Sticks. But I have successfully done it with all 3 Ryzen Releases so far (The 1600x, 1800x, 2700x, and now 3900x) and never had one issue when pairing Ryzen with the Crosshair VI Hero. Your Top End Memory Clock will not be able to go as high as you could with just 2 Sticks, but you will have no problem at all if you are only planning on going up to 3200Mhz-3400Mhz on the Crosshair VI Hero. On my Crosshair VI Hero I am running at 3600Mhz and that only took a few hours to dial in just right.
> 
> Running those Crucial Kits means you will be Running Micron Dies, those are hit and miss and I do not have near as much experience with them. So there might be some people on here who can help you if you decide to go that route, but I do know if Speed and Low Latency is what you are looking for, you want to aim for a 3200Mhz CL14 Kit. Good Luck!


Thanks man, I appreciate your time. I believe you, but I still miss the answer why go for 4 sticks instead of just 2 sticks ? Are there any benefits using 4 sticks instead of 2 ? By using just 2 sticks I'm open to future memory upgrades. 
Anyway 3200MHz *CL14* G.Skill is definitely no go here... it costs 2x the price of *CL16.* Crazy expensive.


----------



## oreonutz

dsounds said:


> Thanks man, I appreciate your time. I believe you, but I still miss the answer why go for 4 sticks instead of just 2 sticks ? Are there any benefits using 4 sticks instead of 2 ? By using just 2 sticks I'm open to future memory upgrades.
> Anyway 3200MHz *CL14* G.Skill is definitely no go here... it costs 2x the price of *CL16.* Crazy expensive.


So, There are benefits and Con's to both.

Basically, if you go with all 4, you are adding additional Ranks to each Channel. This in Theory will Give you a bit of extra bandwidth because now your Memory can Interleave between Sockets. However, usually when running all 4 sticks, especially on Ryzen, you can't achieve quite as high of a Memory Clock. In this case any advantage you achieve for being able to Interleave with 4 Sticks, is over come by having just 2 Sticks at a Higher Clock.

It gets a bit more complicated then this as well, but that is a very high level theory. 

In practice, the differences between the 2 are incredibly minimal. If you have a very specific workflow that you know works better with just 2 Sticks, or all 4 Sticks, you will know. For Everyone else for just general Computing and Gaming, there is really no discernible difference. So just go with which ever you can afford or prefer.


----------



## roco_smith

oreonutz said:


> So I already gave you recommendations on what to look for in terms of Kits. I would recommend you stick with Samsung B-Die Kits, as you will have a much easier time (especially with going with 4 Stick Kits) on Ryzen with them.
> 
> If you stick with Samsung B-Die, you will not have any problems running all 4 Sticks in the Crosshair VI Hero. I have both the Crosshair VI and VII hero, and am currently building another Rig around the Crosshair VI Hero, and All 3 of my Rigs Run 4 Sticks of Samsung BDie Kits flawlessly. On the VII Hero you have to dial in the timings a bit to get it to work, but on the VI Hero its literally just plug them in, set the XMP Profile and you are good to.
> 
> It is board dependent as to whether or not Ryzen has a problem with 4 Sticks. That's why there are so many people out there saying its hard to run Ryzen with 4 Sticks. But I have successfully done it with all 3 Ryzen Releases so far (The 1600x, 1800x, 2700x, and now 3900x) and never had one issue when pairing Ryzen with the Crosshair VI Hero. Your Top End Memory Clock will not be able to go as high as you could with just 2 Sticks, but you will have no problem at all if you are only planning on going up to 3200Mhz-3400Mhz on the Crosshair VI Hero. On my Crosshair VI Hero I am running at 3600Mhz and that only took a few hours to dial in just right.
> 
> Running those Crucial Kits means you will be Running Micron Dies, those are hit and miss and I do not have near as much experience with them. So there might be some people on here who can help you if you decide to go that route, but I do know if Speed and Low Latency is what you are looking for, you want to aim for a 3200Mhz CL14 Kit. Good Luck!



I have the Crosshair VI Extreme and without problem on my 3900X running 4 kits of 8GB at 3800 mhz without a issue , I was able to running at 3900 mhz but I loose some performance due to the infinity fabric restriction 

Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO Samsung Bdie CMW16GX4M2C3200C14


----------



## Yviena

Is it normal for ryzen boosting/xfr to have a memory latency penalty of around 1.0-1.2ns?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Yviena said:


> Is it normal for ryzen boosting/xfr to have a memory latency penalty of around 1.0-1.2ns?


I've never noticed a latency penalty myself. Having boosting/XFR enabled will be better for performance than 1ns though


----------



## pipould

datspike said:


> 1. Open any ASUS bios in the latest UEFItool non NE version (0.26.0 at the moment) - https://github.com/LongSoft/UEFITool/releases
> 2. Then we need to find a section which contains our bios menu, so we search for something like "CPU Upper Temperature".
> 3. In case of working with 0001 C6H 1004 agesa bios we find guid 899407D7-99FE-43D8-9A21-79EC328CAC21. Sometimes there would be two setup sections - then you should mod them both.
> 4. Choose PE32 image - RMB - extract as is.
> 5. Then we use https://github.com/donovan6000/Universal-IFR-Extractor to convert the *.sct file to something readable.
> 6. Search for "CPU Upper Temperature" in that file:
> 
> 7. Max 0x4B is 75 is hex. I.e. we want 100C to be the limit - so we'll set that value to 0x64 later.
> 8. Open the file extracted in step 4 in a hex editor, I like using HxD, search for hex 10 14 4B 01 and replace with 10 14 64 01.
> 9. Save and use IFR extractor again to make sure you have not changed anything extra
> 10. Use UEFItool to replace the PE32 file with a modded one.
> 11. Save the bios *.CAP, flash with flashback.


Kudos for the process,

Still wondering if there's a way to do it for the CPU itself. On water it can quickly rise before the fans kick in and then make the overall temperature lower down...


----------



## CrazzyRussian

What do you guys run for stability testing of ryzen overclocks? Just finished a custom loop in preparation for a 3800x upgrade but I've been able to reach 4.15 @ 1.3875v with my 1700, it was late so I only had time to run a few rounds of Cinebench R20 and ~20 minutes of prime95 small fft.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

CrazzyRussian said:


> What do you guys run for stability testing of ryzen overclocks? Just finished a custom loop in preparation for a 3800x upgrade but I've been able to reach 4.15 @ 1.3875v with my 1700, it was late so I only had time to run a few rounds of Cinebench R20 and ~20 minutes of prime95 small fft.


Most people use stock or PBO as it tends to boost close to the limit of the silicon. Manual OC can be hit and miss for most, At best with the 3800X you will get 4.3Ghz at good voltage which is actually lower than what stock will boost during most tasks.

Manual OC only benifits if you are putting the cpu under full load, but even then the 3800X will boost to 4.2ghz all core load at stock so I'd stick with PBO. With that said, the best way to OC is per CCX which is done with Ryzen Master and the usual tools like Prime95 are still used for stability. The best thing to do is have good cooling and ram.


----------



## Alpi

Top 3800X's can do even 4.4 ghz with low voltages but yes, usually the 4.3 what can be done. For me the manual setup gives better temps because it gives very high voltages when stayed on auto. More than 0.1V higher than needed with fixed settings. If I gives such ammount of negative offset, boost clocks staying 100-150 mhz lower. :/


----------



## Takla

Alpi said:


> Top 3800X's can do even 4.4 ghz with low voltages but yes, usually the 4.3 what can be done. For me the manual setup gives better temps because it gives very high voltages when stayed on auto. More than 0.1V higher than needed with fixed settings. If I gives such ammount of negative offset, boost clocks staying 100-150 mhz lower. :/



Exactly. Manual overclocking gives more performance (in all cases) while running cooler too. If you want to run "stock" (or pbo) maybe this forum isn't for you.


----------



## Mech0z

Gogo stable 1.0.0.4 bios before Xmas


----------



## Takla

Mech0z said:


> Gogo stable 1.0.0.4 bios before Xmas



No way. Everyone is on christmas holidays. Try again in the last week of january.


----------



## hotbrass

Takla said:


> No way. Everyone is on christmas holidays. Try again in the last week of january.


What country are the bios programmers working in?


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Takla said:


> Exactly. Manual overclocking gives more performance (in all cases) while running cooler too. If you want to run "stock" (or pbo) maybe this forum isn't for you.


There's more to overclocking than just the CPU. For example, with PBO I can game at 4.45Ghz and single thread games it runs at 4.55Ghz. So tell me how manual can beat that without crazy voltage? Your 3600 is a low binned part and will benefit from overclocking (I used to have one) but the higher binned CPUs don't gain as much. Just look at the silicon lottery results for reference.

Ram overclocking is the more difficult and a more impressive feat. I have my ram running at 3800Mhz 16-16-16-50 1T 1:1:1 ratio @ 1.4v. That gives more performance than 100mhz, in fact 100mhz is like 2% gain in performance. So maybe this forum isn't for people with low end hardware like yours? Is that a fair assumption for me to make of you? No it is not, so don't judge others. 

AMD are clearly phasing out manual OC to be replaced with mostly intelligent overclocking, this is evident on the high end SKUs and the last 2 generations of Ryzen. I have had the experiance of each zen/+/2 SKU and there is a big difference to PBO running on a 4.2ghz 3600 and a 3800/3900X. The CPUs may run cooler when manually overclocked, but why be on this forum if you can't cool a 7nm CPU?


----------



## herericc

Sideways2k said:


> There's more to overclocking than just the CPU. For example, with PBO I can game at 4.45Ghz and single thread games it runs at 4.55Ghz. So tell me how manual can beat that without crazy voltage? Your 3600 is a low binned part and will benefit from overclocking (I used to have one) but the higher binned CPUs don't gain as much. Just look at the silicon lottery results for reference.
> 
> Ram overclocking is the more difficult and a more impressive feat. I have my ram running at 3800Mhz 16-16-16-50 1T 1:1:1 ratio @ 1.4v. That gives more performance than 100mhz, in fact 100mhz is like 2% gain in performance. So maybe this forum isn't for people with low end hardware like yours? Is that a fair assumption for me to make of you? No it is not, but don't judge others.
> 
> AMD are clearly phasing out manual OC to be replaced with mostly intelligent overclocking, this is evident on the high end SKUs and the last 2 generations of Ryzen. I have had the experiance of each zen/+/2 SKU and there is a big difference to PBO running on a 4.2ghz 3600 and a 3800/3900X. The CPUs may run cooler when manually overclocked, but why be on this forum if you can't cool a 7nm CPU?


Yeah I don't get the gatekeeping either.... If nothing else this forum is at least a place we can complain in solidarity about the crappy bioses, poor sensors, and other "fun" quirks you get with the CHVI board. People are active here so usually when you ask a reasonable question you get an answer. 

It's good for everyone.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I wouldn't say that AMD is "phasing OC out" but are just better at: 
1. Binning which gives more models from same die including adding or not an "X".
2. Better formula for boost clocks and determination which individual cores are better for boost according to temperature and voltage/power. 
Not 100% there yet of course but it's getting close to rendering manual OC useless.


----------



## Alpi

https://hwbot.org/submission/4305560_
https://hwbot.org/submission/4305562_
https://hwbot.org/submission/4303351_
My own stuff. Use it @ 4400 @ 1.23V for 24/7. Ok, not so common to find a cpu like this but shouldnt declare non existing starting from some earlier binning datas or even from one single test. I think silicon was improved in the close past in Ryzens.


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Alpi said:


> https://hwbot.org/submission/4305560_
> https://hwbot.org/submission/4305562_
> https://hwbot.org/submission/4303351_
> My own stuff. Use it @ 4400 @ 1.23V for 24/7. Ok, not so common to find a cpu like this but shouldnt declare non existing starting from some earlier binning datas or even from one single test. I think silicon was improved in the close past in Ryzens.


My CPU is a new batch and can't do that 4400 at low voltage like that.

It's obviously not impossible, but its pretty daft to when users who don't even own the hardware start dictating what is best and who should use this website over it. That is the problem here


----------



## Veii

Can we both skip the insults, about not enough experience, wrong information, using nazi for not known virtual persons and implifying immatureness
As right now you both trow insults left and right - please come back to the actuall topic 

Precission Boost is mature enough, The Stilt clearly demonstrated it on posting #486
While i suggest both of you to start from #484 onwards and read the next 1-2 upcoming pages
Going away from reddit, the youtuber you linked with the Vega 2 (7) and sillicon lottery 

Let me quote his words


> In my opinion, there is neither overclocking or undervolting margin what so ever in Matisse.
> The AVFS is it is that good. Many people will disagree with that, but then again enthusiast end-user standards for stability and longevity aren't even on the same page with AMD's.
> Also, most of the people aren't even testing the stability properly, or even the stability of the whole core at all.
> 
> If you wonder how accurate the AVFS (the default voltages are), take a look at these curves.
> The grey line is the voltage the CPU has determined (and driven on its own), the blue curve is the voltage which I've manually tested to be the minimum voltage for the stability, at 6.25mV intervals...
> 
> 
> Spoiler


We did find a place to finetune perf, as the prediction algorythm is inteligent, very without a doubt - BUT
per CCD and per CCX OC - combined with RAM OC is something that is not predictable

You both argue about Allcore vs PB 
And yet per CCX OC is far different from PB OC (your worded "stock" OC)
i think in this verbal war - both lost the point that this are 3 different things (not 2)
No one would judge all-core OC, no one would judge per CCD/CCX OC , and yet "stock" PB is a completely different thing

You guys spoke about "safe and unsafe" voltage and yet link to threads which only illustrate all-core voltage and don't mention anywhere for the userbase, that constant vs PB voltage are again two different things
This alone makes the poster or article writes questionable - same as the discussion for per CCX finetuning vs all-core vs stock is
Pure nonsense , you can't compare 3 different algorythms and trow them in one bin :specool:

There are differences between each of this 3 methods (AMDs, CCD/CCX method, and the old allcore low constant voltage)
All of this 3 methods will influence possible ram OC , and will influence IPC in different ways
What's the correct one ? 
This platform is not long enough out & we miss at least 20% of what is possible with PBO, 
nor have we gain full access to SMU and tracking core stretching is still under NDA

Idk what this war is about, but reading that people are judged for not being able to afford a 8c CCD version of XYZ chip "going the lowest end of the bins"
* which btw is the 3500X not the 3600 ~ but let's let that aside 
makes me just think, why you guys are rushing - fight by results, fight by IPC, fight by FPS - data that matters and is maaybe comparable
But stop fighting which method is "better" to OC around virtual ghz numbers - no one cares
Ghz doesn't show IPC, and not having the cpu right now in hand - doesn't nullify the persons tought methods of platform OC 

So pleaase for the sake of this forum, keep it on topic and if you have to share valuable data and methods - share it and teach people
Don't fight around which of the methods are better, but preset results (your own) ,
because only your own results matter ~ not what XYZ person maaybe got under who knows which conditions 
Btw, some addition
* thanks again @polkfan 
Sillicon lottery is half-way useless,
it's a good avarage overview , but avarage doesn't show chips possibilities and even when it does show the avarage, it doesn't show it's OC methods and best case szenario
Alone PBO OC has many different ways of using it, to finetune the boost behaviour 
~ same as 1usmus's focus on using CPPC with his powerplan to archive higher freq, is a different OC method coming from the "stock" PB


----------



## Alpi

Sideways2k said:


> My CPU is a new batch and can't do that 4400 at low voltage like that.
> 
> It's obviously not impossible, but its pretty daft to when users who don't even own the hardware start dictating what is best and who should use this website over it. That is the problem here


Yes, I'm very lucky with this pick. The sad is that one weaker core would enough to limit the whole fixed multi (all the same multi), "all-core" tuning. One small good thing in the story thanked to Amd super high binning strategy that You get some "safety" about how bad could be the worst core. I mean if You buy a cpu with a higher spec, its guaranteed to get better than the common (obviously it could be the lowend, what is 100% sure but haven't heard horror storys yet) smaller specificated ones. So You always get something for Your plus money. Ofc they pick the best ccx's to the top types but thank god, more good ccx's produced than needed so some of them goes to lower models but that's pure luck to pick a mentionable better sample than the pack. I'm sure this is improved a lot in the close past and I wish it will be continously over the time.


----------



## Alpi

To avoid any misunderstanding let me explain why use my cpu with a fixed setup at the moment !
I was working some Ryzens in the past and never fixed clocks or voltage because the way how they works is brilliant. Never seen such professional, clever, efficient and also complex way of working. 
Many of You mentioning voltages what is good, others are not even others are harmful. The fact is that a voltage alone means nothing. Definiate nothing. Won't be harmful, won't be enough for anything and so and so. Voltage is like You have a battery on the shelf connected to nothing. What will it do ? Nothing. You need at least one other thing to see anything. It could be Your tongue or a single bulb. Ofc thats a very basic and stupid example but something like that how should be a voltage imagined around our cpus even. The thing when usually harm or even kill our chip is the current in fact. I know its something that very hard to examine, also not independent from voltages. That's why Amd divide xfr behaviour to high and low current load parts even. It has very big affect to boost clocks, easily can be notice. So a higher voltage even paired with high core clock but small load and low temperature causes nothing with your cpu. A high voltage, high clock paired with high load is turning to dangerous. Temps are a little bit around that three things like a bubble. Makes any scenario a bit better or worse denpends the cpu temp is good or not. This whole xfr thing is for that your cpu perform as good as just can in every scenario. It's easy to imagine it's far not efficient when we tune our set for the worst case because it leads to the lowest clock and / or high voltages but it could easily happen that we never reach that situation with our everyday use. As time goes, core count grew efficiency became more and more nominal. Easy example to my "worst case situation setting" is the Avx offset for example. Knowing how high load can be that for Intels it was a very good solution to give the possibility to set a bit lower clock when Avx occures but keep full performance when not. More because its not a common thing. 
And finally my fixed set.. So the sad truth is my 3800X works really unacceptable way if not fixing it. Crazy amount of vcore given. Over 1,5V peaks and not much under 1,4 under higher loads when cores are moving around 4,150-4,250. Could be ok with offsetting but unfortunatelly not..  If I set for example -0,1V offset when still mentionable overvoltage left how, how not looses around 200mhz boost..Absolutely unacceptable no matter what do we see. One is just as bad than the other way. I haven't got too long ago so I'm sure I'm going to give it some try but clearly not believe it could be a success. Luckly I have 8, identically very good cores so able to fix the clocks pretty high but no need to raise voltage. We will see, how it continues.


----------



## akira2080

dsounds said:


> Thanks for that GSkill Flare X 3200Mhz CL14 (4x8GB) tip. I somehow missed that... They even state that it's AMD compatible. Just one problem that I have with 4 sticks instead of 2 is that it cannot be upgraded later... If I decide 64GB is the way to go.
> I use s/pdif (electrical) to send audio to old Edirol powered speakers... That way D/A conversion is done properly in the speakers... No noise or interference from the board whatsoever, and I couldn't care less what codec is on the board.
> I know CH6 has optical s/pdif, I have optical to electrical converter.


Oh nice. I have Falrex 3200 CL14 too.


Can you please post your memory timings here for 3800 CL16?


----------



## hughjazz44

MishelLngelo said:


> I wouldn't say that AMD is "phasing OC out" but are just better at:
> 1. Binning which gives more models from same die including adding or not an "X".
> 2. Better formula for boost clocks and determination which individual cores are better for boost according to temperature and voltage/power.
> Not 100% there yet of course but it's getting close to rendering manual OC useless.


I think it's really 2 things:

1 - Intel heavily artificially segments their products, which leaves a lot of headroom in some chips.
2 - AMD has a clock speed deficit, and they need to stretch clocks as far as possible to look more competitive.

Even though AMD has the IPC advantage now, they still don't have that "magic 5GHz". If they can stretch a single core to hit 4.7Ghz, even at completely unreasonable voltages, they can still print it on the box. Even if the CPU is really capable of only 4.3GHz on all cores, and it can still be competitive with Intel, it doesn't look as good in marketing materials.

I think AMD should be selling CPUs with 4.4GHz max boost speeds, because that's what Zen 2 seems to be truly capable of. 4.6GHz on my 3900X happens once in a blue moon, for only a fraction of a second. It makes the box not a liar, but it's not useful to me. During normal loads, I see multiple cores hitting 4.4GHz, so in my eyes, that's it's true boost speed.


----------



## pipould

hughjazz44 said:


> I think it's really 2 things:
> 
> 1 - Intel heavily artificially segments their products, which leaves a lot of headroom in some chips.
> 2 - AMD has a clock speed deficit, and they need to stretch clocks as far as possible to look more competitive.
> 
> Even though AMD has the IPC advantage now, they still don't have that "magic 5GHz". If they can stretch a single core to hit 4.7Ghz, even at completely unreasonable voltages, they can still print it on the box. Even if the CPU is really capable of only 4.3GHz on all cores, and it can still be competitive with Intel, it doesn't look as good in marketing materials.
> 
> I think AMD should be selling CPUs with 4.4GHz max boost speeds, because that's what Zen 2 seems to be truly capable of. 4.6GHz on my 3900X happens once in a blue moon, for only a fraction of a second. It makes the box not a liar, but it's not useful to me. During normal loads, I see multiple cores hitting 4.4GHz, so in my eyes, that's it's true boost speed.


Yeap, big +1... 3900x here too, 4.4ghz seems the "intel equivalent boost speed", and even, in lot of new games like red dead 2, it's settling around 4.2/4.3 Ghz...


----------



## MishelLngelo

hughjazz44 said:


> I think it's really 2 things:
> 
> 1 - Intel heavily artificially segments their products, which leaves a lot of headroom in some chips.
> 2 - AMD has a clock speed deficit, and they need to stretch clocks as far as possible to look more competitive.
> 
> Even though AMD has the IPC advantage now, they still don't have that "magic 5GHz". If they can stretch a single core to hit 4.7Ghz, even at completely unreasonable voltages, they can still print it on the box. Even if the CPU is really capable of only 4.3GHz on all cores, and it can still be competitive with Intel, it doesn't look as good in marketing materials.
> 
> I think AMD should be selling CPUs with 4.4GHz max boost speeds, because that's what Zen 2 seems to be truly capable of. 4.6GHz on my 3900X happens once in a blue moon, for only a fraction of a second. It makes the box not a liar, but it's not useful to me. During normal loads, I see multiple cores hitting 4.4GHz, so in my eyes, that's it's true boost speed.


Yes those too but temperature and power requirements are still limiting factor as CPU is capable of much more:
https://hwbot.org/submission/4301262_
https://hwbot.org/submission/4301255_
https://hwbot.org/submission/4301253_
https://hwbot.org/submission/4301258_
https://hwbot.org/submission/4298628_

Apart from extreme OC, single core frequency is loosing it's importance and appeal. What I would like to know is why are they limiting top boost to only one core and even that is not on "Golden core". 
In my example I can OC all cores to 4.35GHz at less than 1.4v and under relatively low end cooler still keep it at low 70s c. Over that not even 1.5v could provide any kind of stability, hitting Tjmax in few seconds under the load. 
PBO when set to it's maximum single core does hit 4.45GHz but during so short time that it doesn't matter at all and other cores are up to only 3.75GHz.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

There is 3rd option 1xCCX OC -> My favorite.

Let the screenshot talks by it self 
Fully Game stable, i like it that way more.

All Cores - 4.3GHz at 1.33v Fully Stable
Tho better scores CB20 5209pts @ 1.35v
Yes higher V can help in stabilize clocks + it can be better.

If You can have it at even 4.4GHz or more, it will be better than PBO for sure
You've got 8T at 4.3GHz or better is enough for any game.
For DX12/VLK we need "only" 4.2GHz to have a lot of FPS.

PS. 
I like to have less than 1.4v for daily Gaming thus never crossing e.g. 62deg. in BFV
1.30v up to 1.35v is sweet spot for those CPUs (Zen2).

===


----------



## Jesaul

datspike said:


> 1. Open any ASUS bios in the latest UEFItool non NE version (0.26.0 at the moment) - https://github.com/LongSoft/UEFITool/releases
> 2. Then we need to find a section which contains our bios menu, so we search for something like "CPU Upper Temperature".
> 3. In case of working with 0001 C6H 1004 agesa bios we find guid 899407D7-99FE-43D8-9A21-79EC328CAC21. Sometimes there would be two setup sections - then you should mod them both.
> 4. Choose PE32 image - RMB - extract as is.
> 5. Then we use https://github.com/donovan6000/Universal-IFR-Extractor to convert the *.sct file to something readable.
> 6. Search for "CPU Upper Temperature" in that file:
> 
> 7. Max 0x4B is 75 is hex. I.e. we want 100C to be the limit - so we'll set that value to 0x64 later.
> 8. Open the file extracted in step 4 in a hex editor, I like using HxD, search for hex 10 14 4B 01 and replace with 10 14 64 01.
> 9. Save and use IFR extractor again to make sure you have not changed anything extra
> 10. Use UEFItool to replace the PE32 file with a modded one.
> 11. Save the bios *.CAP, flash with flashback.


Is it safe to put 85 there?


----------



## datspike

Jesaul said:


> Is it safe to put 85 there?


Just don't forget to convert decimal 85 to hex 
Default value for highest points in the curves is still 70 after the mod tho, 85/100/whatever you set is just the limit after which 100% fans kick in


----------



## Jesaul

datspike said:


> Just don't forget to convert decimal 85 to hex
> Default value for highest points in the curves is still 70 after the mod tho, 85/100/whatever you set is just the limit after which 100% fans kick in


 I don't use curves on water 
I can convert 85 to ternary  as a programmer


----------



## datspike

Jesaul said:


> I don't use curves on water
> I can convert 85 to ternary  as a programmer


Nice. I'm also not using curves, just flat 800 RPM on morks nice with GTS rads after the mod, earlier the mobo was going crazy on full CPU load


----------



## TheRic89

Any idea on the official release of 1.0.0.4?


----------



## herericc

TheRic89 said:


> Any idea on the official release of 1.0.0.4?


Well, ASUS seems to have a policy of "No community communication is best" so we have no idea about anything ever. Hopefully within the next month or 2. But who knows!


----------



## ms178

There was a release of new Zen microcode two days ago, so there might be a release coming at the end of the year or in January : https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Zen-Microcode-2019-12-18


----------



## DevilX

The Sandman said:


> source: https://www.overclock.net/forum/16929872-post3.html and https://www.overclock.net/forum/20-...s-8-install-optimization-guide-ssds-hdds.html


Thank you!


----------



## Reous

In case you guys haven't noted yet, there is a new *test* bios: 

https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...-combopi_1004patchb-1259586.html#post27280451


----------



## nexxusty

MishelLngelo said:


> I wouldn't say that AMD is "phasing OC out" but are just better at:
> 1. Binning which gives more models from same die including adding or not an "X".
> 2. Better formula for boost clocks and determination which individual cores are better for boost according to temperature and voltage/power.
> Not 100% there yet of course but it's getting close to rendering manual OC useless.


AMD is not phasing anything out.

They are pushing the limits of their silicon, and its DAMN impressive. To think, these 3000 series CPU's sometimes can't even do 100mhz more than their boost clocks. Often actually.

Less than 100mhz between stock and instability, and they are rock solid. No issues. Its impressive. Honestly, it is.


----------



## LicSqualo

Reous said:


> In case you guys haven't noted yet, there is a new *test* bios:
> 
> https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...-combopi_1004patchb-1259586.html#post27280451


THANK YOU! Much appreciated


----------



## Mech0z

I suppose that I should get the non wifi version as my is that even though I plan on puttin a Intel AX200 in it? Its seems wierd if Asus have any bios differences as I would just presume the wifi version had that card bundled with it and nothing else


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Reous said:


> In case you guys haven't noted yet, there is a new *test* bios:
> 
> https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...-combopi_1004patchb-1259586.html#post27280451



I wouldn't be surprised if this BIOS is uploaded as official in a few days or so. 7704 is also a final sounding name.

I'll give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## Malcom28

Hey everyone I'm planning to upgrade my cpu to 3700X and to get some 32GB kit.
I'm currently having issues with my Corsair Vengeance LPX 2x8GB DDR4 3200MHz CL16 I'm running it on 3000MHz CL 16-21-22-50-72-1T cause stability issues with 3200MHz (bios update or voltage and timing tweaks don't help it) .

So I wondering what's the best memory kit I can get that will run 2X16GB 3200 stable with 3700X on this X370 ???

According to the supported memory list on ASUS there are only those 2 :

G.SKILL F4-3200C16Q-32GFX 32GB(8GB*4) SS 16-16-16-36 1.35V 
G.SKILL F4-3200C16Q-32GFXR 32GB(8GB*4) SS 16-16-16-36 1.35V


----------



## The Sandman

Malcom28 said:


> Hey everyone I'm planning to upgrade my cpu to 3700X and to get some 32GB kit.
> I'm currently having issues with my Corsair Vengeance LPX 2x8GB DDR4 3200MHz CL16 I'm running it on 3000MHz CL 16-21-22-50-72-1T cause stability issues with 3200MHz (bios update or voltage and timing tweaks don't help it) .
> 
> So I wondering what's the best memory kit I can get that will run 2X16GB 3200 stable with 3700X on this X370 ???
> 
> According to the supported memory list on ASUS there are only those 2 :
> 
> G.SKILL F4-3200C16Q-32GFX 32GB(8GB*4) SS 16-16-16-36 1.35V
> G.SKILL F4-3200C16Q-32GFXR 32GB(8GB*4) SS 16-16-16-36 1.35V



IMHO if I were to run 2 x 16Gb https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232379?Item=N82E16820232379 or

4 x 8GB with two of this kit https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232530 on a C6H.


----------



## Malcom28

Thing is that I can get the G.Skill Trident Z RGB 2x16GB DDR4 3600Mhz CL17 for 65$ less then the G.Skill Trident Z 2x16GB DDR4 3200Mhz CL14 .

Now I understand that I wont be able to run it on 3600MHz on my board but can I run it on 3200MHz CL14 instead ?


----------



## Mech0z

Malcom28 said:


> Thing is that I can get the G.Skill Trident Z RGB 2x16GB DDR4 3600Mhz CL17 for 65$ less then the G.Skill Trident Z 2x16GB DDR4 3200Mhz CL14 .
> 
> Now I understand that I wont be able to run it on 3600MHz on my board but can I run it on 3200MHz CL14 instead ?


Why can't you run 3600? Do you not have a Ryzen 2 cpu?


----------



## The Sandman

Malcom28 said:


> Thing is that I can get the G.Skill Trident Z RGB 2x16GB DDR4 3600Mhz CL17 for 65$ less then the G.Skill Trident Z 2x16GB DDR4 3200Mhz CL14 .
> 
> Now I understand that I wont be able to run it on 3600MHz on my board but can I run it on 3200MHz CL14 instead ?



You asked for the best, I took this as you wanted a known to work with x370 solution. Samsung B-Die is the answer (not the only answer depending on chipset/bios support).
That c17 kit you listed is not not B-Die. Probably Hynix which again depending on your mobo bios support may, or may not play nicely. 

Maybe this can help with your choice http://translate.google.com/transla...liste-alle-hersteller-20-12-19-a-1161530.html


----------



## F3r0x

I'm still running a 1700x from Ryzen launch. It's an early production chip as it was a pre-order. As i have posted before it hits a wall at 3.9ghz but the imc isn't bad. 3400c14 is the best i can do. It has been a great CPU so far but I feel it is time for an upgrade. I am, and have been, torn between buying a 2700x and holding out for the 4000 series or buying a 3800x and riding this Crosshair VI out until AM5. What are your thoughts? It seems with newer bios this board is doing pretty well with the 3000 series CPU's.


----------



## hughjazz44

F3r0x said:


> I'm still running a 1700x from Ryzen launch. It's an early production chip as it was a pre-order. As i have posted before it hits a wall at 3.9ghz but the imc isn't bad. 3400c14 is the best i can do. It has been a great CPU so far but I feel it is time for an upgrade. I am, and have been, torn between buying a 2700x and holding out for the 4000 series or buying a 3800x and riding this Crosshair VI out until AM5. What are your thoughts? It seems with newer bios this board is doing pretty well with the 3000 series CPU's.


Don't ever wait for something new. You will be waiting forever, because something better is ALWAYS coming.

Also, don't buy 2nd gen Ryzen. 3rd gen is FAR better. I had a 1700X and a 2700X and the 2700X is only slightly better. My 3rd gen is the real deal! WAY better IMC and noticably better performance overall.


----------



## boostedabarth

hughjazz44 said:


> Don't ever wait for something new. You will be waiting forever, because something better is ALWAYS coming.
> 
> Also, don't buy 2nd gen Ryzen. 3rd gen is FAR better. I had a 1700X and a 2700X and the 2700X is only slightly better. My 3rd gen is the real deal! WAY better IMC and noticably better performance overall.


Yep agreed 100%.


----------



## Mech0z

Anyone know what they changed in the new beta 1.0.0.4 bios?


----------



## crastakippers

F3r0x said:


> I'm still running a 1700x from Ryzen launch. It's an early production chip as it was a pre-order. As i have posted before it hits a wall at 3.9ghz but the imc isn't bad. 3400c14 is the best i can do. It has been a great CPU so far but I feel it is time for an upgrade. I am, and have been, torn between buying a 2700x and holding out for the 4000 series or buying a 3800x and riding this Crosshair VI out until AM5. What are your thoughts? It seems with newer bios this board is doing pretty well with the 3000 series CPU's.


 I think it depends what you want/need. But here is my two cents.

I used a 1700 pretty much from launch. 
Similar to you I originally ran it at @ 3.9HGz Memory 3400 CL1400. 
Black Friday I picked up a 3800x for less than a 3700x. I am running it stock currently. 

The 2700x is a bargain right now but I don't think (for gaming) it will be a huge upgrade from your 1700x based on my 3800x experience.

With the 3800x your going to see a boost in games but in my opinion if you can run everything you play now then its not going to be life changing. I am not saying its not an improvement but I often find online benchmarks give a different story to real life.
I do see a difference running VMs and compiling. This chip is way better than the 1700 for multi threaded workloads.

Yes, the board is great for the 3000 chips. I have no temp issues using an XSPC Raystorm water block and a 240 rad. I did manually set vcore, soc voltages etc as some voltages were too high in my oppinion out of the box.

I am running 1440p with RTX 2080.

Before reading your post this morning I was genuinely thinking that I really did not "need" this 3800x over my 1700 for my home PC. But it is a significantly better CPU and I would buy it again. If I had paid full 3800x prices I might have a slightly different attitude.

Good luck in your decision.


----------



## Veii

F3r0x said:


> I'm still running a 1700x from Ryzen launch. It's an early production chip as it was a pre-order. As i have posted before it hits a wall at 3.9ghz but the imc isn't bad. 3400c14 is the best i can do. It has been a great CPU so far but I feel it is time for an upgrade.


Your focus should be with 1st gen getting under the memory latency wall of 72ns
Ghz is not soo important explained here till the next 3 forum pages
* the discussion with "Dimaggio1103" has tips how to OC first gen, not the Ghz pushing method
- where low inter-core latency and even more important "low L3 latency" is way more important to increase IPC


hughjazz44 said:


> Also, don't buy 2nd gen Ryzen. 3rd gen is FAR better. I had a 1700X and a 2700X and the 2700X is only slightly better. My 3rd gen is the real deal! WAY better IMC and noticably better performance overall.


Except that the IMC is identical to 2nd gen 
A finetuned 1700X (@ 3.8 with the zenstate latency fix) hits the same SC perf of a 2700X on stock 
A finetuned 2700X can hit nearly equal single core perf of a 3700X 
A 2700X has lower Memory & L3 access latency and because of 2 CCDs, does have a lead on memory intensive applications



F3r0x said:


> I am, and have been, torn between buying a 2700x and holding out for the 4000 series or buying a 3800x and riding this Crosshair VI out until AM5. What are your thoughts? It seems with newer bios this board is doing pretty well with the 3000 series CPU's.


The price difference between a 2700X and a 3800X is quite big
if you come from a 1st gen, the upgrade is noticable for sure
At least you will have more fun with your rams and can use their actual potencial
You will also have it easier with cooling and lower overall powerdraw + more cosy VRM Temps
(winter may be cold for you tho) 
But for users with a 2700X 
That cpu, especially on the CH6, has soo much finetune potencial
The only thing that holds you back is a bit sillicon lottery and more important ~ your rams and time

From my own OCing exp, i see anything under the 3900X - not as a worthful upgrade
but only because of the potencial end result , not the "plug in, runs stock, i'm happy" way of usage
Limiting it to one CCD, does have negative effects where the 2700X can gain lead 
RAM OC wise - yes, i can agree that the potencial ability to experiment in the 4200-5000MT/s range is indeed fun and a great learning experience
But from the money perspective - anything 1CCD compared to a likely 3/5th of the cost 2700X 
(comparing to the 3700)
I can't see the 1CCD 3rd gen ryzen as a good architectural upgrade, especially for it's drawbacks

There are only two things which i would see worth and while little me 1700X user would upgrade to a "potencially slower" 3600
- the higher ram OC ability up to the 5000 range, not being architectural locked to 3467-3500MT/s 
(3600MT/s needs 1.17v SOC = 280W heatoutput instead of 210W on 1.0875v SOC @ 3.8)
- the way lower powerdraw and heatoutput on 7nm 

Only this, would make it to me justifiable seling the old system for 150-200 bucks and upgrade to a 3600 for the same price
But when you have a good 2700X offer and don't have the funds to actually upgrade (3900X-3950X)
Also can accept, that you have to cool again 180-200W + have a good psu
Then likely your finetuning time and ram learning experience is more worth, ending up to very similar perf of stock boosting 3rd gen - then the lower powerdraw in cost of higher cpu price :ninja:
It would be only a viable upgrade - if there wasn't a big price gap between both ryzens, and you want to learn pushing ram over the ~4200MT/s range

Which rams are you rocking ? ~ F3r0x
Are you able to run my 3467C14 timings (1.46v for b-dies) with your kit - on 3.8GHz allcore ?
If your rams are not bad, your cooling is alright to dissapate this 200-210W of the 1700(X)
and your PSU doesn't need an upgrade, maybe wait and learn now a bit more - 2020 just starts
For what would you even need this 20% perf bump (1750cb 1700X -> ~2100cb R15)
Do you use any workload, which would benefit from the better AVX2 instruction set on 3rd gen ryzen ?
4th gen is not far away, unless you want to focus and invest in an upgrade so you can spend ~50-100h learning how to OC ram ^^'


----------



## hughjazz44

Veii said:


> Except that the IMC is identical to 2nd gen


Except that it's not. 3rd gen uses a separate I/O die, so the memory controller is physically entirely different. 

Anecdotally speaking, my 1700X and 2700X couldn't get my 3466MHz Samsung B-die kit over 3200MHz without having errors in Prime95. My 3900X can overclock the same kit on the same motherboard to 3600MHz without adjusting timings.


----------



## aGeoM

F3r0x said:


> I'm still running a 1700x from Ryzen launch. It's an early production chip as it was a pre-order. As i have posted before it hits a wall at 3.9ghz but the imc isn't bad. 3400c14 is the best i can do. It has been a great CPU so far but I feel it is time for an upgrade. I am, and have been, torn between buying a 2700x and holding out for the 4000 series or buying a 3800x and riding this Crosshair VI out until AM5. What are your thoughts? It seems with newer bios this board is doing pretty well with the 3000 series CPU's.


Hi, I just upgraded from an 1700 (UA 1707PGT) to an 2700X (UA 1914PGT) bought for 175€, the reason why, was based on the economical side of the question, when I first bought the 1700 for 360€ I had to go for an B350 TOMAHAWK plus 1x4Gb 2133Mhz Crucial OEM, just to afford a booting new Ryzen system, I just waited to much time for AMD to upgrade my FX8300 with 16GB of GSKILL 2400MHz  but worth it every year of waiting, Ho ever I can afford, time to time, to buy one upgrade able part or add more. So my plan A was to go Quad Channel DDR4 with cheap 1900/1950 TR's and board to make use of the 4x4GB GSKILL 4000 CL19 bought few months ago for 145€ to follow the plan. When I knew that AMD had announced socket incompatibility for 2nd Gen TR'a, cut me off from upgrading path, CPU wise. So plan B, buy a 2700X or an 3600/X, to stay green on budget i could not go for 3900's the ones I really wanted for plan B , 8C16T vs 6C12T kind balanced things to 2700X side, by March I can replace my old and loyal reference XFX RX480 by an reference 5700 (if I can get one by the time), and when 3900's prices start to come down I should be ready for CPU upgrade. I learned to wait thanks to AMD and also to my age. 

I do overclocking and benchmarking for HWBOT ranks and others from the point of view of any ordinary guy with low budget and smart choices to make to have the fun of his life time, so at the moment I'm having good moments with my brand new old 2700X, been tweaking and benching SiS Sandra 2020 (thanks to you guys by talking about the Multi-Core Efficiency test, I did some Sandra benching some time ago never touch it again till now) and got really good results with this platform. I game @1080P but no so often as I wish, did not had time to do some more intensive gaming with this CPU but for 3D reference my benchs sores including the recently suggested by AMD the Star Control, they had on average a good overall boost.

As reference all the 2700X results can be found at Hwbot , SiS Sandra .

Does not mater which one you choose, you will be allright, as long you have fun with it. 

All the best.

Happy Christmas guys, and thanks for the sharing support dedication and time given to the community. Fair well.


----------



## Veii

hughjazz44 said:


> Except that it's not. 3rd gen uses a separate I/O die, so the memory controller is physically entirely different.
> 
> Anecdotally speaking, my 1700X and 2700X couldn't get my 3466MHz Samsung B-die kit over 3200MHz without having errors in Prime95. My 3900X can overclock the same kit on the same motherboard to 3600MHz without adjusting timings.


The IO die the whole package is not the IMC 
The IMC remains in the IO die and the same rules apply 
As signal integrity is cleaner, lower procODT can be used including it's not needed to push CAD_BUS over
But the remain principles stay and the physical limiting behaviour stays (voltage for 12nm IMC)

Moved to make it cleaner, still doesn't change it's architecture ~ it is the same K17 one, rebrandet as K17.7 with now more modification access
(still same firmware, same sillicon, same architecture)
1700 -> 2700 had an IMC change and a die shrink - 2700->3700 had an die shrink and no IMC change, only sepperated 
Tho i'm sorry to hear for your bad experience 
P95 has nothing to do with memory testing, but that aside


----------



## Veii

aGeoM said:


> I do overclocking and benchmarking for HWBOT ranks and others from the point of view of any ordinary guy with low budget and smart choices to make to have the fun of his life time, so at the moment I'm having good moments with my brand new old 2700X, been tweaking and benching SiS Sandra 2020 (thanks to you guys by talking about the Multi-Core Efficiency test, I did some Sandra benching some time ago never touch it again till now) and got really good results with this platform. I game @1080P but no so often as I wish, did not had time to do some more intensive gaming with this CPU but for 3D reference my benchs sores including the recently suggested by AMD the Star Control, they had on average a good overall boost.
> 
> As reference all the 2700X results can be found at Hwbot , SiS Sandra .
> Does not mater which one you choose, you will be allright, as long you have fun with it.
> 
> All the best.
> Happy Christmas guys, and thanks for the sharing support dedication and time given to the community. Fair well.


Nice scores, but 3160MT/s , should this be 3166 or ?
For the highest 70.69GB/s result 
To get higher SiSandra results - at least on first two gens, be sure to test them Linpack Xtreme 20 rounds stable (version 1.1.1 not 1.1.2)
About 1.1.2 with AVX2 focus ~ i'd skip it so far especially with 3rd gen, as there is a strange ongoing issue ~ same as TM5 hanging on quite a few ryzen system last update & with AGESA 1004B

If you drop some RTC screenshots, i bet we can work on the timings too 
Merry Christmas :cheers:


----------



## Nekronata

@Veii: So much garbage in your post.... Prime95 can be used perfectly fine for ram testing, just use almost all your ram..... Super easy setting and often shows errors much faster then Memtest.
And when 2000 and 3000 have the same IMC, how come that 2000 IMCs behave like Ryzen 1000 (almost identical OC limits), yet 3000 IMCs overclock drastically better and have additional settings in Bios.
Also you came that 3000er IMCs are modified compared to 2000 but then you say they are identical? Your aware how much not send you make???? Maybe test your brain with Prime95 once in a while....


----------



## Veii

Nekronata said:


> @Veii: So much garbage in your post.... Prime95 can be used perfectly fine for ram testing, just use almost all your ram..... Super easy setting and often shows errors much faster then Memtest.
> And when 2000 and 3000 have the same IMC, how come that 2000 IMCs behave like Ryzen 1000 (almost identical OC limits), yet 3000 IMCs overclock drastically better and have additional settings in Bios.
> Also you came that 3000er IMCs are modified compared to 2000 but then you say they are identical? Your aware how much not send you make???? Maybe test your brain with Prime95 once in a while....


I wonder which ryzen 1st gen user can hit 3733(4) as the max architectural wall - instead 3466(7) ?
I haven't seen one guy, who did that - where i do clearly know 3600 does require 1.175v SOC to even remotely have a chance of staying stable
Just again, not comparable at all between first two generations. Different die sizes , different SOC limints, different procODT scaling, different sillicon :ninja:

K17 is the chip
PMU firmware remains identical, CLD0_VDDP access remains with identical scaling and identical max limits before frying the IMC
ProcODT shifted down thanks to cleaner signal integrity but the same rules remain for both generations of IMC (lower ProcODT=higher FLCK)
Giving us the ability to move in the 30-40Ω value, does increase the max FLCK from 1733mhz to as we saw around 1950mhz
Nothing new, nothing unexpected 
I wonder what you don't understand, it's logical :thinking: 

Having more access as it's sepperated from the dies, doesn't make it a new architecture - nor does it change it's die size and so architectural limits
It does indeed change it's potencial max OC, as again, cleaner signal integrity=lower procODT, lower procODT=higher max FLCK 


> Prime95 can be used perfectly fine for ram testing, just use almost all your ram..... Super easy setting and often shows errors much faster then Memtest.


Under which FTT size, as what kind of instruction set AVX , AVX2 ?
Breaking IMC stability is either by heat, choked on voltage, overall memory timing instability


----------



## Naeem

Came here after months anything new for 1800x and C6h users ? i am on bios 6201


----------



## Cellar Dweller

Naeem said:


> Came here after months anything new for 1800x and C6h users ? i am on bios 6201


 - I haven't seen anything. I'm on the latest Beta BIOS with mine with no issues. I don't do any OC though, just Optimized Defaults.


I actually posted this by accident in wrong area and created thread instead of just a reply. Does anyone know anything - see link below?


https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-amd-motherboards/1738900-question-microcode.html


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

*Happy HolyDays*

Merry Christmas & Happy HolyDays for everyOne


----------



## Veii

Naeem said:


> Came here after months anything new for 1800x and C6h users ? i am on bios 6201


You can try to get 1st place in SiSoftware Sandra MultiCore-Efficiency , for memory OC = IPC 
The 1800X scores where quite low in comparison ^^
Else there is not much you can do on the first gen - except go for higher IPC :ninja:
EDIT:
Actually wait, there are ways but idk since when you where gone
Zenstate with the PerfBias latency fix does work wonderfully on 1st gen (the geekbench3/aida64 mode) to lower latency down to 10.6ns @ 3.8 on L3 cache
Like here:


Spoiler


----------



## mito1172

Naeem said:


> Came here after months anything new for 1800x and C6h users ? i am on bios 6201


7601 bios would recommend :thumb:


----------



## datspike

So everybody here who have messed with BCLK on 3xxx cpus knows that for some reason C6H/C7H are disabling boost if BCLK!=100.00

*The only way to enable it in Windows is:*
- set Core Presision Boost in the bios to enabled
- set voltage mode to offset (i also prefer offset sign "-" and auto offset value)
Then, while in Windows enable the boost by applying Default OC mode or whatever its called in Ryzen Master profiles.

Messing with RM is slow and while it can be automated with something like an AHK script:


Spoiler






Code:


; Run RM
Run, C:\Program Files\AMD\RyzenMaster\bin\AMD Ryzen Master.exe

; Wait for RM
Loop
    WinGetTitle, Title, A
Until Title="AMD RYZEN MASTER"
WinGetPos, X, Y, W, H, %Title%

; Skip warning
While, W<976
{	
	Send, {enter}
	WinGetPos, X, Y, W, H, %Title%	
}

; Get absolute mouse position
CoordMode, Mouse, Screen
MouseGetPos, xpos, ypos
CoordMode, Mouse, Relative

;Set Window size and enable boost
WinMove, %Title%, , X, Y, 976, 600
MouseClick, left, 62, 122, 1, 5 	; profile 1
MouseClick, left, 346, 77, 1, 5  	; default
MouseClick, left, 210, 585, 1, 5  	; apply
Sleep, 150

; Restore mouse
CoordMode, Mouse, Screen
MouseMove, xpos, ypos, 0
CoordMode, Mouse, Relative

; Quit RM
WinClose, %Title%




..it's still slow and kinda unreliable. 

Maybe @shamino1978can shed some light on why it's happened to C6H/C7H?
As far as I know, Crosshair VIII family does not suffer from such a thing.
@elmor, sorry for pinging you, but maybe there's a more clever way to automate it?


----------



## F3r0x

Veii said:


> Your focus should be with 1st gen getting under the memory latency wall of 72ns
> Ghz is not soo important explained here till the next 3 forum pages
> * the discussion with "Dimaggio1103" has tips how to OC first gen, not the Ghz pushing method
> - where low inter-core latency and even more important "low L3 latency" is way more important to increase IPC
> 
> Which rams are you rocking ? ~ F3r0x
> Are you able to run my 3467C14 timings (1.46v for b-dies) with your kit - on 3.8GHz allcore ?
> If your rams are not bad, your cooling is alright to dissapate this 200-210W of the 1700(X)
> and your PSU doesn't need an upgrade, maybe wait and learn now a bit more - 2020 just starts
> For what would you even need this 20% perf bump (1750cb 1700X -> ~2100cb R15)
> Do you use any workload, which would benefit from the better AVX2 instruction set on 3rd gen ryzen ?
> 4th gen is not far away, unless you want to focus and invest in an upgrade so you can spend ~50-100h learning how to OC ram ^^'


I have gotten my latency down below 72ns but it wasn't very stable.
One thing to keep in mind is that I have launch silicon and it didn't win the lottery by any means.
I said I was able to Overclock to 3.9Ghz but even that isn't 100% stable. 3.8Ghz with fine tuned ram timings is the best combo for my setup. 
I am aware that there are bigger gains to be had in fine tuning the memory, I have spent quite a bit of time finding the sweet spot between low latency and stable.
My PSU is more than capable. Corsair AX760. My ram is Gskill F4-3600C16D-16GTZR. I'm using a Corsair 600T Case with a Corsair H100i v2 for CPU cooling. 
I have given this 1700X every leg up possible and it still hits a wall above 3.8GHZ and 3400/14 14 14 28 1T.
I'm not really interested in spending any more time trying to squeeze more out of the 1700x. I will probably re purpose it as a plex server. 
It's the single and multi core gains I'm after. Most of the time I'm gaming. Rdr2, Overwatch, Borderland 3, Apex, Pubg, Rust. I also like to record game play and have been considering streaming on occasion.


----------



## Ice009

Hey guys, I just want to say thanks for the help some of you guys gave me a few weeks ago (answers to some of the questions I asked).

I ended up picking up the Crosshair VI Extreme that I mentioned a few weeks or so ago. I still have to buy some more parts for the build. I need to get a Case, RAM and maybe a different CPU.

I did buy a 3700X, but am already thinking of selling it and getting a 3900X, as I've currently got an Intel E5-1680V2 (8 Core, 16 Thread) CPU that I bought a few months ago to put some more life into my current Intel X79 system. Do you guys think that the 3700X is still a decent upgrade over the E5-1680V2? I kind of wanted to get a CPU with more cores than I currently have, and I am kind of wondering if the performance increase would be a lot more than I currently have?

Also, in regard to the RAM, I want to get a 32GB kit (2x16GB). My price range in is the 3200Mhz speed range. I have someone I might be able to get his old kit of G.Skill Trident Z 3200Mhz CL15 (he mentioned it's Samsung B-die) https://www.gskill.com/product/165/...ZDDR4-3200MHz-CL15-15-15-35-1.35V32GB-(2x16GB) , or I could look at newer kits such as the G.Skill Trident Z Neo (CL16-18-18) timings for a little bit more price wise (I'm in AUS - prices here are about $250-$280 for those kits I mentioned), so unless someone can tell me where to get other kits from that might be better, at a cheaper price, what would you guys recommend?

What would be the best BIOS to use with this Crosshair VI Extreme with either a 3700X or 3900X? I see most of the links here are for beta BIOSes for the C6H MBs. Is there any for the C6E?

One more question, since I am coming from Intel, what application method do I use to apply thermal paste to AMD CPUs? From what I read, there is a different ways to put the blobs on a 3700X compared to a 3900X as the dies aren't in the middle like with my current CPU (I just put a blob in the middle of the IHS for the E5-1680V2).

As for CPU cooling, I am planning to use a Noctua NH-D15 (I assume this will be good enough?).


----------



## cbjaust

@Ice009 I know you said you're after 2x16GB, however scorptec has G.Skill Flare X F4-3200C14D-16GFX 16GB (2x8GB) 3200MHz DDR4 for AUD$199 on special at the moment.


----------



## Kildar

cbjaust said:


> @Ice009 I know you said you're after 2x16GB, however scorptec has G.Skill Flare X F4-3200C14D-16GFX 16GB (2x8GB) 3200MHz DDR4 for AUD$199 on special at the moment.


Amazon has G.Skill TridentZ RGB Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) F4-3200C14D-16GTZR for US $159.


----------



## xzamples

does the new test bios break anything?


----------



## stevester118

I have an issue where for the first 3 seconds of startup, one of my fans plugged into the motherboard are at full speed and super loud, then it stops right before the bios screen posts. Anyone know whats wrong? I tried changing the fan curve in the bios but that didn't seem to fix anything. Bios 7601.

Currently contemplating removing this fan.


----------



## Veii

F3r0x said:


> I have gotten my latency down below 72ns but it wasn't very stable.
> One thing to keep in mind is that I have launch silicon and it didn't win the lottery by any means.


This may make your life harder, but when I can 
(Who needs close to 1.4v for 3.8, 
Except people who lost silicon lottery
~ the gift I use, was also launch sillicon)
it still means everyone else can, with way better sillicon then mine | you included 



> I said I was able to Overclock to 3.9Ghz but even that isn't 100% stable. 3.8Ghz with fine tuned ram timings is the best combo for my setup.
> I am aware that there are bigger gains to be had in fine tuning the memory, I have spent quite a bit of time finding the sweet spot between low latency and stable.
> 
> I have given this 1700X every leg up possible and it still hits a wall above 3.8GHZ and 3400/14 14 14 28 1T.
> I'm not really interested in spending any more time trying to squeeze more out of the 1700x.
> I will probably re purpose it as a plex server.


I see you don't have the patience or will to work on it~
Most important thing is, you to be happy :santa:


cbjaust said:


> @Ice009 I know you said you're after 2x16GB, however scorptec has G.Skill Flare X F4-3200C14D-16GFX 16GB (2x8GB) 3200MHz DDR4 for AUD$199 on special at the moment.
> 
> 
> Kildar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon has G.Skill TridentZ RGB Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) F4-3200C14D-16GTZR for US $159.
Click to expand...

200AUD = 138$
Viper Steel 4400C19 retails for
149$ Amz
149$ Newegg
Prices are always the same global, doesn't matter what the price drop says
4000C19 are also b-dies which retail 98-105$ as normal price


xzamples said:


> does the new test bios break anything?


Users on I think it was Computerbase reported issues with memory OC
Compared to 0001
Can be that the overclocker didn't fix CLD0_VDDP voltage and relayed on default 850mV, where new defaults are 700mV
Keep it in mind to cross test, if you face the same issue 
Nothing problematic so far reported


----------



## diaaablo

stevester118 said:


> I have an issue where for the first 3 seconds of startup, one of my fans plugged into the motherboard are at full speed and super loud, then it stops right before the bios screen posts. Anyone know whats wrong? I tried changing the fan curve in the bios but that didn't seem to fix anything. Bios 7601.
> 
> Currently contemplating removing this fan.


nothing wrong there, my cold startup is always 100% fan speed, until asus bios logo. it is "normal" CVI behaviour.


----------



## amin12345

diaaablo said:


> nothing wrong there, my cold startup is always 100% fan speed, until asus bios logo. it is "normal" CVI behaviour.


This doesnt happen on my CROSSHAIR VI. Fans spin normally.


----------



## hughjazz44

amin12345 said:


> diaaablo said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing wrong there, my cold startup is always 100% fan speed, until asus bios logo. it is "normal" CVI behaviour.
> 
> 
> 
> This doesnt happen on my CROSSHAIR VI. Fans spin normally.
Click to expand...

Mine don't spin up either. Only my GPU fans speed up.


----------



## xAD3r1ty

Fans speeding up only happen with ryzen 3000x , I was fine with 1700 and 2700x, as soon as I switched to a 3800x fans go full blast until system posts, another quirk of having ch6


----------



## stevester118

xAD3r1ty said:


> Fans speeding up only happen with ryzen 3000x , I was fine with 1700 and 2700x, as soon as I switched to a 3800x fans go full blast until system posts, another quirk of having ch6


I'm almost certain it started happening when I installed my 3950x, it didn't do this on my 1800x


----------



## mito1172

And here is another beta for C6H and C6H wifi. Version of the Bios is 7704.

https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...-combopi_1004patchb-1259586.html#post27280451

NOTE: sorry. old news


----------



## Ice009

Ice009 said:


> Hey guys, I just want to say thanks for the help some of you guys gave me a few weeks ago (answers to some of the questions I asked).
> 
> I ended up picking up the Crosshair VI Extreme that I mentioned a few weeks or so ago. I still have to buy some more parts for the build. I need to get a Case, RAM and maybe a different CPU.
> 
> I did buy a 3700X, but am already thinking of selling it and getting a 3900X, as I've currently got an Intel E5-1680V2 (8 Core, 16 Thread) CPU that I bought a few months ago to put some more life into my current Intel X79 system. Do you guys think that the 3700X is still a decent upgrade over the E5-1680V2? I kind of wanted to get a CPU with more cores than I currently have, and I am kind of wondering if the performance increase would be a lot more than I currently have?
> 
> Also, in regard to the RAM, I want to get a 32GB kit (2x16GB). My price range in is the 3200Mhz speed range. I have someone I might be able to get his old kit of G.Skill Trident Z 3200Mhz CL15 (he mentioned it's Samsung B-die) https://www.gskill.com/product/165/...ZDDR4-3200MHz-CL15-15-15-35-1.35V32GB-(2x16GB) , or I could look at newer kits such as the G.Skill Trident Z Neo (CL16-18-18) timings for a little bit more price wise (I'm in AUS - prices here are about $250-$280 for those kits I mentioned), so unless someone can tell me where to get other kits from that might be better, at a cheaper price, what would you guys recommend?
> 
> What would be the best BIOS to use with this Crosshair VI Extreme with either a 3700X or 3900X? I see most of the links here are for beta BIOSes for the C6H MBs. Is there any for the C6E?
> 
> One more question, since I am coming from Intel, what application method do I use to apply thermal paste to AMD CPUs? From what I read, there is a different ways to put the blobs on a 3700X compared to a 3900X as the dies aren't in the middle like with my current CPU (I just put a blob in the middle of the IHS for the E5-1680V2).
> 
> As for CPU cooling, I am planning to use a Noctua NH-D15 (I assume this will be good enough?).


Thanks for the reply about the RAM to those of you who did reply.

What about the other questions I asked? What's everyone's opinion on my upgrade from an E5-1680V2 to a 3700X? Should I sell that (before I've even used it) and go for the 3900X. The 3900X is only on special here for a few more days, so I need to make a decision before it sells out.

And is there different Thermalpaste application methods for the 3700X and 3900X? Can anyone tell me what application method I should be using? I just recall reading a while back that the blob in the center on the CPU heatspreader isn't ideal for Ryzen CPUs?

Also, what Thermalpaste do you guys recommend for the Noctua NH-D15? Can you please give me a few recommendations on Thermal Pastes? I'm currently using a tube of Arctic MX-4 which was an unopened tube that I had sitting around for 8 years . Forgot to buy a new tube of something when I got this current CPU a few months ago, but luckily I found that unopened tube in my cupboard. The temps on my E5-1680V2 seem OK, though, so I think the Thermalpaste was/is still OK as it was an unopened/still sealed in package tube, and it hadn't dried out at all.



cbjaust said:


> @Ice009 I know you said you're after 2x16GB, however scorptec has G.Skill Flare X F4-3200C14D-16GFX 16GB (2x8GB) 3200MHz DDR4 for AUD$199 on special at the moment.





Kildar said:


> Amazon has G.Skill TridentZ RGB Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) F4-3200C14D-16GTZR for US $159.


Do you have a direct link to that kit, please? How would warranty work if I ordered from the US? Do you guys normally send it back to Amazon, or would I just have to send it to Taiwan or wherever they are based regardless of where I go it from? Last time I RMA'd some RAM, I had to send Crucial to the US and G.Skill to Taiwan (I think it was Taiwan).



Veii said:


> 200AUD = 138$
> Viper Steel 4400C19 retails for
> 149$ Amz
> 149$ Newegg
> Prices are always the same global, doesn't matter what the price drop says
> 4000C19 are also b-dies which retail 98-105$ as normal price


Thanks. I will have a look at this kit.

Anyone know if there is any of these beta BIOSes for the C6E? If not, should I just use the latest official BIOS?


----------



## Reous

Crosshair VI + Wifi + Extreme got official Agesa 1004b Update


Direct link to bios 7704 is as always here:
https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...s-agesa-ubersicht-26-12-19-a-1228903.html#2.5


----------



## oreonutz

Whats up Everyone!?

To keep a long story short, I am looking for a good deal on Crosshair VI Hero.

Newegg was selling New Crosshair VI Hero's On Black Friday for $130. I bought 2 For Builds I was doing, and I knew I should have bought a 3rd for that price to have an Extra, but I told myself I would be wasting money because I didn't need it, so I didn't buy the 3rd. Well now, I moved my Test Bench system from my lab into a new Build for my Surveillance server because my old 8350x Motherboard crapped the bed, and I prefer to keep a Ryzen Test Bench, but the only other board I have doesn't have Motherboard Power and Reset buttons. I love the VI and VII Hero boards, they are perfect for a Test Bench, but when I went back to Newegg to pick one up, assuming the price wouldn't be too bad I discovered they still want $200 for it, and I just don't want to pay that. 

Anyways, if anyone has upgraded from their Crosshair VI Hero, and willing to let go of it for around $100 or so, let me know. I know thats low, I was just hoping someone might have one sitting around doing nothing, so if thats the case I got $100 for you. Just message me on here, or email me, [email protected]


----------



## abso

Reous said:


> Crosshair VI + Wifi + Extreme got official Agesa 1004b Update
> 
> 
> Direct link to bios 7704 is as always here:
> https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...s-agesa-ubersicht-26-12-19-a-1228903.html#2.5


It is not online on the asus website yet or am I blind?


----------



## Reous

It will be on the website within 1 or 2 days. So you are not blind


----------



## mito1172

Reous said:


> Crosshair VI + Wifi + Extreme got official Agesa 1004b Update
> 
> 
> Direct link to bios 7704 is as always here:
> https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...s-agesa-ubersicht-26-12-19-a-1228903.html#2.5


7704 is not official yet in beta.


----------



## Reous

mito1172 said:


> 7704 is not official yet in beta.



It is official now. Check the link i have posted. It is from the official Asus server.


----------



## mito1172

Reous said:


> It is official now. Check the link i have posted. It is from the official Asus server.


ASUS does not appear on the official site yet


----------



## Dave001

Links definitely point to the Asus servers. Thanks Reous. 

CHVI Hero - https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7704.zip

CHVI Hero Wifi - https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...C/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-7704.zip

CHVI Extreme - https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...XTREME/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-7704.zip


----------



## Mech0z

Have they said this is going to be the final version? Or should we still wait


----------



## Dave001

Mech0z said:


> Have they said this is going to be the final version? Or should we still wait


Beta, Final, not much difference from Asus these days anyway.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

The same file, as usual.

Thanks!


----------



## Mech0z

Veii said:


> This may make your life harder, but when I can
> (Who needs close to 1.4v for 3.8,
> Except people who lost silicon lottery
> ~ the gift I use, was also launch sillicon)
> it still means everyone else can, with way better sillicon then mine | you included
> 
> 
> I see you don't have the patience or will to work on it~
> Most important thing is, you to be happy :santa:
> 
> 200AUD = 138$
> Viper Steel 4400C19 retails for
> 149$ Amz
> 149$ Newegg
> Prices are always the same global, doesn't matter what the price drop says
> 4000C19 are also b-dies which retail 98-105$ as normal price
> 
> Users on I think it was Computerbase reported issues with memory OC
> Compared to 0001
> Can be that the overclocker didn't fix CLD0_VDDP voltage and relayed on default 850mV, where new defaults are 700mV
> Keep it in mind to cross test, if you face the same issue
> Nothing problematic so far reported


Where can I find CLD0_VDDP I only see CLD0_VDDG, is that the same?


----------



## abso

Can I transfer my BIOS settings from 7601 -> 7704 or should I dial them in by hand again?


----------



## LicSqualo

abso said:


> Can I transfer my BIOS settings from 7601 -> 7704 or should I dial them in by hand again?


Yes you can with a usb pen drive.


----------



## abso

Does the new BIOS/AGESA even matter for me if I have a manual 4.3 All-Core OC on my 3700X?


----------



## mito1172

ASUS doesn't appear on the official site yet 7704 bios


----------



## Dr. Vodka

mito1172 said:


> ASUS doesn't appear on the official site yet 7704 bios



Mito, it doesn't matter. You should know that by now. These are official download links. Go ahead.


C6H - https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7704.zip
C6H Wifi - https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...C/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-7704.zip
C6E - https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...XTREME/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-7704.zip


----------



## harrysun

I've discovered that Windows 10 is showing an VEN 1103 DEV 3510 (HighPoint RocketRAID 3510 SATA Controller) I've never pluged in my system nor installed any drivers for.

*UPDATE 2019-12-31:*
I've deleted this post because I've found the root cause of this problem. I've installed the SPTD2inst-v212-x64.exe (http://www.duplexsecure.com/en/downloads) SCSI Pass Through Direct (SPTD) layer (64 bit) software which generated this device VEN 1103 DEV 3510. Deinstalling SPTD removed this "problem".


----------



## TheRic89

Any difference between beta 7704 bios and new official 7704?


----------



## mito1172

Dr. Vodka said:


> Mito, it doesn't matter. You should know that by now. These are official download links. Go ahead.
> 
> 
> C6H - https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7704.zip
> C6H Wifi - https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...C/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-7704.zip
> C6E - https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...XTREME/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-7704.zip


ok now it looks. :thumb:

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## Aretak

The new BIOS seems to have some slight latency improvements compared to the one I was using before (from August) with an 1800X.

New:










Old:









Nothing huge, but a repeatable gain. Possible it was improved before, as I didn't bother with the last couple of updates.


----------



## toxzl2

Good evening guys,

I just upgraded my 1700X to a 3800X and updated bios to last version 7704.

Got stable overclock at 4.4GHZ 1.28V and [email protected] 1.38V Usmus Safe Profile

My max temps are 80, is it normal for zen 2?

I've 2 problems that I didn't have before.

1. It takes 2-3 boot cycles to successfully boot and while doing those 2 or 3 cycles the GPU fans are running 100%. When it boots, they go back to 0%

2. I see the Q-Code showing 0C or OC in Windows but no issues at all.


----------



## akira2080

Ryzen 2600X PE2+LLC3, 3200 CL14 @ 1.35



SiSoftware Benchmarks data BIOS 7704 Intercore Bandwtih showing same as 7601. 



EDIT: Doing multiple test 7704 is more stable and showing more constant Intercore bandwith (52 Gb/s for my CPU). Where 7601 was fluctuating with every single test and showed from 47 Gb/s till 52 Gb/s. 

BIOS 7704 showing more stable results in Sisoftware Processor MultiCore eficiency benchmarks. 




AIDA64 Memmory Latency no degration. Works stable as previously. 



In games FPS same as with 7601. 





From visible changes there is more options in BIOS when you tuning memmory. 





I am flashed 7704 for my Ryzen 2600X for now.


----------



## finalheaven

Does bios 7704 have pre-set ram timings? (e.g., Stilt's fast timings)


----------



## Miiksu

I'm testing now 7704 bios and new 3950X. Trying to find max memory clock that will work and it booted fine with 3666 MHz but crashing very soon at when programs start. I use four single ranked dimms. Samsung B-die. With 2700X max clock was 3466 MHz and worked fine. I'm askins too much with cas 14 and 3666? I have tested only couple hours so kinda hard to find correct settings.


----------



## kuutale

Miiksu said:


> I'm testing now 7704 bios and new 3950X. Trying to find max memory clock that will work and it booted fine with 3666 MHz but crashing very soon at when programs start. I use four single ranked dimms. Samsung B-die. With 2700X max clock was 3466 MHz and worked fine. I'm askins too much with cas 14 and 3666? I have tested only couple hours so kinda hard to find correct settings.




Hi!

im do my 3950x dual rank 2dimmss b-die memory cas 16, dram calculator fast preset ram 3800mhz if 1900 latency is around 64-65. can somebody do cas 14 2dimss ? and how latency drop?


----------



## Ice009

Hi, any chance someone could answer some of the questions I asked in the first part of my previous post? https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...vi-overclocking-thread-4397.html#post28253122


----------



## datspike

Ice009 said:


> Hi, any chance someone could answer some of the questions I asked in the first part of my previous post? https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...vi-overclocking-thread-4397.html#post28253122


It's hard to answer the question about 3700X\3900X decision as you have not mentioned any usecases.

About the ram - there are good kits of Micron Rev.E which is barely worse than B-die. Look for Ballistix Sport LT kits with letters "AES" in the ~end of the product code. 
The come in 3000C15 and 3200C16 variants and easily overclock to 3733C16-19-16-16-36-60 ~ 3800C16-17-16-16-30-56 depending on a silicon quality of the cpu and sticks themselfes.

About the paste - I'm spreading the paste on the whole IHS and then adding a rice grain amount in the center. In the end as long as there's enough paste it does not matter at all which method you use.
That MX-4 you have lying around is a totally good paste, but you can also compare it just for fun to the NH-T1 which comes with D15. Dont forget to measure ambient temps tho and calculate proper T delta's


----------



## akira2080

finalheaven said:


> Does bios 7704 have pre-set ram timings? (e.g., Stilt's fast timings)





Yes they bing back 5 Stilt`s presets which are: 3200 safe/fast 3333 safe/fast 3466 and others not from him.


----------



## akira2080

Ice009 said:


> Hi, any chance someone could answer some of the questions I asked in the first part of my previous post? https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...vi-overclocking-thread-4397.html#post28253122





Can answer about the paste. There is no difference at all which method you will use. The most important is that there should be enough paste to cover whole cpu. I personally cover whole area with paste using small peace from my old credit card as a tool.


Exactly like here (Note: in video they not cover whole area of cpu, I covering whole area completely with paste):


https://youtu.be/JYwHB2P6GmM?t=106


If you will use just a little bit more past it is not dangerous , worth is if you will use too little paste. Just check your temps after. Last time I used Arctic mx4 too and it is absolutely fine. Do not worry if you will cover wrong (too little). Paste is easily removable. So you can re-apply in any moment. 






Regarding 3700X or 3900x. To be absolutely honestly I would wait for 4700x. It is so little time till it will happens.


6 January starting CES 2020 we will see the announcements. And it will be available for purchase maybe 1 month latter.


Thats what I actually doing now. Waiting till 4700X will be available and than I swap my 2600X for it.


----------



## Yviena

3800mhz cl16 is actually better than 3733cl14 with my 3700x, it seems that the memory latency is actually bottlenecked by the Infinity Fabric.

With 3800mhz I get 64ns latency with 4xSR 32gb, if I manually overclock it's further reduced to 62.8ns.

While 3744cl14 is 65.1ns


----------



## roco_smith

I think it is time for me to said goodbye to my Crosshair VI Extreme and go forward with the X570 platform because this new AGESA is the worst I ever had on PBO Enable no OC


----------



## crastakippers

akira2080 said:


> Yes they bing back 5 Stilt`s presets which are: 3200 safe/fast 3333 safe/fast 3466 and others not from him.


I must be having a brain fart because I cannot see them.


----------



## Miiksu

Miiksu said:


> I'm testing now 7704 bios and new 3950X. Trying to find max memory clock that will work and it booted fine with 3666 MHz but crashing very soon at when programs start. I use four single ranked dimms. Samsung B-die. With 2700X max clock was 3466 MHz and worked fine. I'm askins too much with cas 14 and 3666? I have tested only couple hours so kinda hard to find correct settings.


I was able to run one apex game without problems. I lowered frequency to 3533 MHz. Is that motherboard or memory? That seems kinda low? I need to test this further. Too much real work so no time to test this new babe...


----------



## mito1172

ram delay rose with bios 7704.


----------



## toxzl2

toxzl2 said:


> Good evening guys,
> 
> I just upgraded my 1700X to a 3800X and updated bios to last version 7704.
> 
> Got stable overclock at 4.4GHZ 1.28V and [email protected] 1.38V Usmus Safe Profile
> 
> My max temps are 80, is it normal for zen 2?
> 
> I've 2 problems that I didn't have before.
> 
> 1. It takes 2-3 boot cycles to successfully boot and while doing those 2 or 3 cycles the GPU fans are running 100%. When it boots, they go back to 0%
> 
> 2. I see the Q-Code showing 0C or OC in Windows but no issues at all.


Anyone had these problems? Thank you!


----------



## iPain

I'm new at this forum but i read this thread for a couple month. 
For me the new bios is clearly better than the last one. My ram latency went down from 64.8ns to 63.5ns and the latency is way more stable. It no matter how often i test the latency it is rock solid on 63.5ns. With the last bios i got wierd latency changes. Sometimes it jump from 64.8 to 67.8ns.
I'm using the 3400MHz fast preset from the 1usmus DRAM Calculator with a couple tweaks.
My ram is a 16gb Corsair Vengeance 3600CL18 kit with Micron E-Die and my cpu is a 2700X.

I'm pretty happy with my ram OC. I also can overclock my 2700X to 4.2GHz at 1.33V but i don't use the cpu oc because i see no real benefit from it in gaming


----------



## Noodlefu

Hi - long time lurker, first time poster.

Updated to the latest BIOS, hoping it would resolve two outstanding issues of the board, namely:
1. Boost Clocks/PBO
2. Chassis fan headers not behaving.

Unfortunately, the latest BIOS has not resolved either of the issues.

1. 3700X refuses to go beyond 4.4 Ghz for single thread loads, despite having plenty of overhead with temperature and PPT/EDC/TDC limits (it's water cooled, and hits about 60-70c under load). Suspect this may just be the result of the x370 chipset now, as a friend with a b450 does not have the same issues.
2. Randomly, for no reason whatsoever, the chassis fans will start misbehaving and ramp up and down randomly, completely ignoring the fan profile set either in the BIOS, or via AI Suite. Eventually, the chassis fans stop responding at all, with HWInfo and even AI Suite, losing the ability to report the fan speed, resulting in the headers locked at a particular power outage, with no further modulation (which you would expect). Restarting the PC fixes the issue, and the longer the machine remains powered, the greater chance the issue occurs. I've not managed to spot any simple way to resolve this in the thread - so would welcome any advice, though I suspect I may just have to bite the bullet and buy a USB fan controller which I can plug all the chassis fans into.


----------



## datspike

Noodlefu said:


> Boost Clocks/PBO


Boost clocks are cpu sample specific. You can swap cpu's with your friend to see it yourself. I've tested 3 3600's and all of them behaved differently:
- one did not boost over 4.3Ghz (+200 BCO / no PBO) and max stable manual OC at 1.325v was 4.15Ghz
- second did boost to 4.4 on all cores, but the max stable ST peak boost clock achieved with BCLK was ~4.5Ghz. Max stable manual OC at 1.325v was 4.15Ghz
- third one did boost to 4.4 on some cores, 4.35 on others. Max stable ST peak boost clock with BCLK is 4.65Ghz. Max stable manual OC at 1.325v is around 4.3Ghz


Noodlefu said:


> Chassis fan headers not behaving.


I've had similar issues when I've installed Ai Suite last month. Try without that?


----------



## Noodlefu

datspike said:


> I've had similar issues when I've installed Ai Suite last month. Try without that?


I only installed AI Suite recently to see if I could force-resolve the issue (thought it may be 'forgetting' or losing the reference to the BIOS settings, but alas, it's still the same. Longer the machine is in use, the more likely the chassis fans start to misbehave). I've submitted a bug report, but I assume this is going to be a low priority item. I may just bite the bullet and get an internal PWM controller.

I'll look into sampling my friends 3700X, but my expectation was that this would boost beyond 4.4 if the offset was set to w/e, and everything was within spec/limit - sadly I can't seem to get it to go beyond.

Thanks


----------



## datspike

Noodlefu said:


> I only installed AI Suite recently to see if I could force-resolve the issue (thought it may be 'forgetting' or losing the reference to the BIOS settings, but alas, it's still the same. Longer the machine is in use, the more likely the chassis fans start to misbehave). I've submitted a bug report, but I assume this is going to be a low priority item. I may just bite the bullet and get an internal PWM controller.
> 
> I'll look into sampling my friends 3700X, but my expectation was that this would boost beyond 4.4 if the offset was set to w/e, and everything was within spec/limit - sadly I can't seem to get it to go beyond.
> 
> Thanks


You should set BCO to +200 or pretty much anything and then see if CPU would boost higher. 3700X by default has 4400 Mhz max boost and would not go higher without BCO
Extreme tweaker - Presision boost override sub menu - boost clock override

About the fans in general - it's a semi-software problem. If your windows install is old and you had any software from asus installed before switch to Ryzen I would highly suggest removing all the asus software / making a new windows install just for a clean check. 
There were similar problems with fans earlier on all AM4 Asus boards, but they eventually got fixed. So I assume your problem is software


----------



## akira2080

mito1172 said:


> ram delay rose with bios 7704.


Which test show that?


----------



## Fanu

updated to 7704 - no issues so far with my 2700X on C6E

max single core boost to 4340MHz, 8core to 4140MHz

also there are some new PBO options in BIOS


----------



## iPain

For my fans i'm using Argus Monitor. It's an amazing software and way better than ASUS ****ty mess


----------



## mito1172

akira2080 said:


> Which test show that?


AİDA64 :thumb:


----------



## Noodlefu

datspike said:


> You should set BCO to +200 or pretty much anything and then see if CPU would boost higher. 3700X by default has 4400 Mhz max boost and would not go higher without BCO
> Extreme tweaker - Presision boost override sub menu - boost clock override
> 
> About the fans in general - it's a semi-software problem. If your windows install is old and you had any software from asus installed before switch to Ryzen I would highly suggest removing all the asus software / making a new windows install just for a clean check.
> There were similar problems with fans earlier on all AM4 Asus boards, but they eventually got fixed. So I assume your problem is software


Sadly, no matter what I set PBO Boost Clock Override to, nothing seems to change. At 'level 3' PBO, I have more than enough room for PBO to clock higher based on my understanding of how it works, but changing the setting seems to make no difference - even if I crank up PBO to level 4. If I'm missing anything, please let me know, I'd super appreciate it! I'm running auto everything, bar 'OC' which is set to 'Default', the memory speed which is set to 3200 Mhz, Performance Enhancer, which is set to level 3 (OC), and PBO BCO, which is set to +200 Mhz.

Here's some screenshots of my BIOS settings to clarify: https://imgur.com/a/6fHmflh

Regarding fresh Windows install, this was installed about 6 weeks ago, and the only prior chip that was utilized in this system was a 1700X which was swapped out at the beginning of December. I set the fan profile in the BIOS, and left it at that before installing AI Suite about a week ago to try and resolve it. I can put up with it for now, though.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Fanu said:


> updated to 7704 - no issues so far with my 2700X on C6E
> 
> max single core boost to 4340MHz, 8core to 4140MHz
> 
> also there are some new PBO options in BIOS


 @Fanu Can you share your configuration?? 

I'm barely update my 1600x to a 2700x and I haven't touched the CPU OC, but, after being impossible to have my mems on 3200, now, with the 2700x I'm only selected the memory profile and it worked, stable and without issues!!!


----------



## CarnageHimura

Fanu said:


> updated to 7704 - no issues so far with my 2700X on C6E
> 
> max single core boost to 4340MHz, 8core to 4140MHz
> 
> also there are some new PBO options in BIOS


 @Fanu Can you share your configuration?? 

I'm barely update my 1600x to a 2700x and I haven't touched the CPU OC, but, after being impossible to have my mems on 3200, now, with the 2700x I'm only selected the memory profile and it worked, stable and without issues!!!


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Is there big difference between 1001 and 7704? (ImO it's the same BIOS )
Don't know if i need to set things up again....


----------



## akira2080

crastakippers said:


> I must be having a brain fart because I cannot see them.





Enchanced settings -> DRAM Timing Control -> Memmory Presets.


----------



## akira2080

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Is there big difference between 1001 and 7704? (ImO it's the same BIOS )
> Don't know if i need to set things up again....



Dont know why you are sarcastic here. 




Are you still using tweaked Windows XP? Same Windows after all 


I liked 6401, 7601 and I like 7704 for my 2600X. Much stable in all test I made so far (AIDA64, SiSoftware)


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Im not sarcastic bro 
Just asking, dunno if it's worth the hussle.


----------



## Pimpmuckl

Just updated to the 7704 BIOS and turns out I could drop the DRAM voltage on some 4x8 GB b-die kit by .025v from 1.35V to 1.325V in the BIOS. (Actual voltage is 1.35v measured with a multimeter though.)

This got the kit finally stable at 3600 MHz, before I could only do 3466 fully stable (and didn't try 3533 if I'm honest). The kit is immensely temperature sensitive so any voltage above 1.35V instantly produced errors, even on 2400 MHz.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Ahhh, forget it... the BSODs come back with the ram at 3200MHz... I really need to change this kit...

F4-3200C16D-16GTZB, if someone is curious


----------



## jamesmca

iPain said:


> For my fans i'm using Argus Monitor. It's an amazing software and way better than ASUS ****ty mess


10000000000% agree! Argus Monitor is the best ive found!


----------



## hughjazz44

Noodlefu said:


> ]
> Sadly, no matter what I set PBO Boost Clock Override to, nothing seems to change. At 'level 3' PBO, I have more than enough room for PBO to clock higher based on my understanding of how it works, but changing the setting seems to make no difference - even if I crank up PBO to level 4. If I'm missing anything, please let me know, I'd super appreciate it! I'm running auto everything, bar 'OC' which is set to 'Default', the memory speed which is set to 3200 Mhz, Performance Enhancer, which is set to level 3 (OC), and PBO BCO, which is set to +200 Mhz.


Leave Performance Enhancer at AUTO. It has NOTHING to do with Precision Boost Overdrive.


----------



## Mech0z

Any tool other than Aida64 to measure ram latency? My trial is up

Need to test this, pretty bad all core boost (Prime95 small fft) , so might apply a 4.1 or 4.15 manual OC again

Cinebench C20 SC dont boost higher than 4133MHz, Multicore 3960MHz


----------



## Fanu

CarnageHimura said:


> @Fanu Can you share your configuration??
> 
> I'm barely update my 1600x to a 2700x and I haven't touched the CPU OC, but, after being impossible to have my mems on 3200, now, with the 2700x I'm only selected the memory profile and it worked, stable and without issues!!!


see attached

for memory timings I used ryzen calculator 3333MHz Fast preset (14-14-14-14-28 1T)


----------



## Veii

Mech0z said:


> Any tool other than Aida64 to measure ram latency? My trial is up


Aida64 is no comparison benchmark, it's a personal benchmark 
SiSoftware Sandra, Multi-Core efficiency test 
Result shown as either aggregated result or detailed result
Then compare timings
More bandwith has higher priority over lower latency ~ but both are important
Lower latency makes sense after you hit a frequency wall ~ you'll notice higher IPC in changed CB score (both of them)


----------



## Miiksu

Seems my mobo and memory can't run more than 3466 MHz with four dimms. Oh boy that was a bit anti climatics... Hoping I can tighten sub timings a bit better. 

I just noticed that Auto OC 3 has higher all core than LV4 OC. How is that? There was 200 MHz difference with my 3950X. I use 7704 bios.


----------



## Mech0z

Stability for me on 7704 seems a bit wierd, I ran memtest86 complete (4 passes, 6½ hours) with 3800 memclock and 1900 IF. 

I tested 3200MHz with 1900IF with Prime95 small FFT for an hour to test IF stability

But just idling it will reboot randomly some times :S


----------



## Veii

Mech0z said:


> Stability for me on 7704 seems a bit wierd, I ran memtest86 complete (4 passes, 6½ hours) with 3800 memclock and 1900 IF.
> 
> I tested 3200MHz with 1900IF with Prime95 small FFT for an hour to test IF stability
> 
> But just idling it will reboot randomly some times :S


If you have the AMD CBS option, or it got moved - try changing "Powersuply Idle Control -> Keep Current Idle" instead of "Low Power Idle"
Usually it was in the CBS -> Zen Common Options , or once moved into the CBS -> NBIO menu
it should be still there on 7704, likely just moved away somewhere


----------



## Noodlefu

hughjazz44 said:


> Leave Performance Enhancer at AUTO. It has NOTHING to do with Precision Boost Overdrive.


Are you sure that's correct? It changes the PPT, EDC, and TDC board limits for me when I set it to level's 3 and 4 (level 3 increases the EDC limit, whereas level 4 seems to completely ignore them) - which affects the boost algorithm. More than happy to be corrected, but observing the changes when this is changed seems to support this.


----------



## Veii

Noodlefu said:


> Are you sure that's correct? It changes the PPT, EDC, and TDC board limits for me when I set it to level's 3 and 4 (level 3 increases the EDC limit, whereas level 4 seems to completely ignore them) - which affects the boost algorithm. More than happy to be corrected, but observing the changes when this is changed seems to support this.


You are fully correct 
What it does depended on the manufacture and cpu generation, but for the CH6 first OC options where not only changing PBO but also removing SMU power limits after 03 (different thing)
gen 2 it influenced XFR boost - one made XFR boost to 4.35 allcore, other only let 1 core to boost to 4.35

Overall it changes more than PBO, but that's up to manufacture and SMU - as on 1st gen this profile not only was set up for a 4ghz allcore boost, but also had zen+ IF low latency fixes inside (from the performance bias options)
Meanwhile on X399 it does change how NUMA nodes behave, changed suplied Vcore VID 200mV higher then normaly (allowing to run 1.25v vCore with 1.45v VID ~ LN2 option) and made every thread appear as one functional own core

It's behaviour is always different, but alone disabling SMU power limits / aside from anything PBO related has an effect
What it does more to 3rd gen is not fully clear yet ~ but "nothing" is it not


----------



## Noodlefu

Veii said:


> You are fully correct
> What it does depended on the manufacture and cpu generation, but for the CH6 first OC options where not only changing PBO but also removing SMU power limits after 03 (different thing)
> gen 2 it influenced XFR boost - one made XFR boost to 4.35 allcore, other only let 1 core to boost to 4.35
> 
> Overall it changes more than PBO, but that's up to manufacture and SMU - as on 1st gen this profile not only was set up for a 4ghz allcore boost, but also had zen+ IF low latency fixes inside (from the performance bias options)
> Meanwhile on X399 it does change how NUMA nodes behave, changed suplied Vcore VID 200mV higher then normaly (allowing to run 1.25v vCore with 1.45v VID ~ LN2 option) and made every thread appear as one functional own core
> 
> It's behaviour is always different, but alone disabling SMU power limits / aside from anything PBO related has an effect
> What it does more to 3rd gen is not fully clear yet ~ but "nothing" is it not


Thanks for confirming, and the additional info! It seems whilst all of my cores will ST boost to 4.4 Ghz, and I get around 4.1-4.2 Ghz MT depending on length of the test, I cannot get the ST boost to override higher than 4.4, no matter what I do. After disabling virtualization and installing Ryzen Master, I can also see it's flagged one of the cores with a star, but Windows puts the thing to sleep when I demand a ST load - not sure why that's occurring. I'm starting to suspect this may be related to having the 1700X installed in the machine when installing Windows - will look to booting into a Linux environment to test, as that should be far easier than reinstalling Windows, and using Flashback to install the BIOS rather than from the usual EZ Flash method.


----------



## Veii

Noodlefu said:


> Thanks for confirming, and the additional info! It seems whilst all of my cores will ST boost to 4.4 Ghz, and I get around 4.1-4.2 Ghz MT depending on length of the test, I cannot get the ST boost to override higher than 4.4, no matter what I do. After disabling virtualization and installing Ryzen Master, I can also see it's flagged one of the cores with a star, but Windows puts the thing to sleep when I demand a ST load - not sure why that's occurring. I'm starting to suspect this may be related to having the 1700X installed in the machine when installing Windows - will look to booting into a Linux environment to test, as that should be far easier than reinstalling Windows, and using Flashback to install the BIOS rather than from the usual EZ Flash method.


Idk if anyone told you so far - but opening ryzen master, even to check temps does overwrite bios settings 
I've read many times that it's not true, but know from my own experience ~ that it does indeed overwrite bios settings in the AMD CBS location
Also once opening it does disable both in AMD Overclocking set CPPC options
Which would mean, your 1usmus profile won't work anymore 

I am not sure if a CMOS will still reset anything ~ or it needs a bios flash 
But usually turning off CPPC and enabling it again , should restore functionality 
But like you mentioned, flashback should wipe it - EZFlash maybe not 
(unsure on the last part, depends how EZ Flash works, but as there where reported bugs after updates with it - i doubt it does clean wipe it & only updates sectors step by step)

EDIT:
To the actuall topic 
Windows detected prefered cores and RM detected are two different things - tho even when you see it once "sleeping" , it likely won't show it's full duration, because of the refresh time of the architecture
CPPC and CPPC prefered cores feature, will change which core is put to sleep and what windows detects
But once opening Ryzen master, does reset that functionality at the time of writing 
i'd say, don't worry too much about that , HWInfo Beta does report both orders too 
1usmus explained it decently on his twitter post some time ago (hwinfo post) and i think on techpowerup there was an explenation report about it too
EDIT 2:
While you have that tool still installed - you may just use it to finetune PBO, like explained in this guide written by OCN member polkfan 
Later better wipe it away :clock: 
About the remain usage of it ~ "timings readout" 
- we will soon get two methods to skip RM usage
One via Yuri's DRAM Calculator 1.7.2 and the shell way like visible here


Spoiler












credits for the pic go out to ~ Saiger0
The Developer of the tool, i can't find on OCN yet


----------



## CentroX

7704 worked great for me. I lowered my memory timings with it.

Scored 100 more points in CB20 as well.


----------



## oile

Veii said:


> Idk if anyone told you so far - but opening ryzen master, even to check temps does overwrite bios settings
> 
> I've read many times that it's not true, but know from my own experience ~ that it does indeed overwrite bios settings in the AMD CBS location
> 
> Also once opening it does disable both in AMD Overclocking set CPPC options
> 
> Which would mean, your 1usmus profile won't work anymore
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure if a CMOS will still reset anything ~ or it needs a bios flash
> 
> But usually turning off CPPC and enabling it again , should restore functionality
> 
> But like you mentioned, flashback should wipe it - EZFlash maybe not
> 
> (unsure on the last part, depends how EZ Flash works, but as there where reported bugs after updates with it - i doubt it does clean wipe it & only updates sectors step by step)
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> To the actuall topic
> 
> Windows detected prefered cores and RM detected are two different things - tho even when you see it once "sleeping" , it likely won't show it's full duration, because of the refresh time of the architecture
> 
> CPPC and CPPC prefered cores feature, will change which core is put to sleep and what windows detects
> 
> But once opening Ryzen master, does reset that functionality at the time of writing
> 
> i'd say, don't worry too much about that , HWInfo Beta does report both orders too
> 
> 1usmus explained it decently on his twitter post some time ago (hwinfo post) and i think on techpowerup there was an explenation report about it too
> 
> EDIT 2:
> 
> While you have that tool still installed - you may just use it to finetune PBO, like explained in this guide written by OCN member polkfan
> 
> Later better wipe it away :clock:
> 
> About the remain usage of it ~ "timings readout"
> 
> - we will soon get two methods to skip RM usage
> 
> One via Yuri's DRAM Calculator 1.7.2 and the shell way like visible here
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credits for the pic go out to ~ Saiger0
> 
> The Developer of the tool, i can't find on OCN yet


Where could I find that timings checker?


----------



## Veii

oile said:


> Where could I find that timings checker?


It's so far close source, i can't share it, but it was reverse engineered by the german community - as the Ryzen Timing Checker still was under NDA 
The new DRAM calculator 1.7.2 will have support for reading out a bigger chunk of the timings
i forwarded my wish for him to appear on OCN with an official thread - but we'll see 
It's still under developement - guess 1-2 weeks more and we'll know it better


----------



## Dollar

Can anyone get their FCLK to clock down at idle on any of the x370 crosshair boards? My 3700x and crosshair VI with any bios including the latest 7704 will do it at stock settings but as soon as I change the memory speed it locks the FLCK. I have tried leaving voltages auto and the FCLK auto which properly runs 1:1 with memory speed but again the FCLK refuses to lower at idle. 

DF Cstates - Enabled
Global C-state control - Enabled
soc/uncore OC mode- Disabled
Power plans - ryzen balanced and default microsoft balanced.

@gupsterg was able to show it working on the crosshair VII here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...ii-overclocking-thread-1037.html#post28224144

I have also seen others with working dynamic FCLK on x570 and other Asus x470 boards. Is this maybe a x370 limitation?


----------



## CubanB

iPain said:


> For my fans i'm using Argus Monitor. It's an amazing software and way better than ASUS ****ty mess


I don't know if this has been mentioned but until New Years Day, there is a Xmas sale where the 3 year license is at a discounted price. That means 3 years of updates, but can continue to use the software afterwards (forever) for 2 PCs. $13USD or 20AUD.. a small price to pay for avoiding to use ASUS bad software. It's been recommended to me from multiple websites/users and has a great reputation around the place. It seems especially good option for ASUS users, but to be honest I've never seen motherboard software that wasn't bad. Regardless of the motherboard maker.

Just wanted to let others know, if they don't already have it. Offer is valid until Jan 1, and then it goes back to regular price. The discount is 30% off.


----------



## CubanB

For use with 4 RAM sticks (Micron E die) and 3700X.. am I better off with 7704 BIOS or with the earlier ones? Has there been any reported problems, or is this the best so far. I don't mean in terms of OC (I can see that this is better for most people). But for general reliability and bugs. I can't even remember what the bugs were from July, but there were a few. In terms of mouse and keyboard in BIOS, long POST times. Some people had wakeup problems from sleep. Are these all gone now?

Outside of OC numbers, is 7704 the best? Or should I use the October/November one when I build my system soon?

Thanks


----------



## CarnageHimura

Thank you @Fanu I'll test it on my rig!


----------



## Mech0z

Veii said:


> If you have the AMD CBS option, or it got moved - try changing "Powersuply Idle Control -> Keep Current Idle" instead of "Low Power Idle"
> Usually it was in the CBS -> Zen Common Options , or once moved into the CBS -> NBIO menu
> it should be still there on 7704, likely just moved away somewhere


Cant find that one but there is
"SOC/Uncore OC mode
Forces CPU Soc/uncore components (e.g. infinity fabric memory and igpu) to run at their maximum specified frequencies at all times, may improve performance at the cost of idle power savings" 

But guess its more a voltage control I need to change somewhere. 

Should Performance Enhancer be set to anything other than auto for maximum SC boost?


----------



## Kagetenshi

Veii said:


> Idk if anyone told you so far - but opening ryzen master, even to check temps does overwrite bios settings
> I've read many times that it's not true, but know from my own experience ~ that it does indeed overwrite bios settings in the AMD CBS location
> Also once opening it does disable both in AMD Overclocking set CPPC options
> Which would mean, your 1usmus profile won't work anymore
> 
> I am not sure if a CMOS will still reset anything ~ or it needs a bios flash
> But usually turning off CPPC and enabling it again , should restore functionality
> But like you mentioned, flashback should wipe it - EZFlash maybe not
> (unsure on the last part, depends how EZ Flash works, but as there where reported bugs after updates with it - i doubt it does clean wipe it & only updates sectors step by step)
> 
> EDIT:
> To the actuall topic
> Windows detected prefered cores and RM detected are two different things - tho even when you see it once "sleeping" , it likely won't show it's full duration, because of the refresh time of the architecture
> CPPC and CPPC prefered cores feature, will change which core is put to sleep and what windows detects
> But once opening Ryzen master, does reset that functionality at the time of writing
> i'd say, don't worry too much about that , HWInfo Beta does report both orders too
> 1usmus explained it decently on his twitter post some time ago (hwinfo post) and i think on techpowerup there was an explenation report about it too
> EDIT 2:
> While you have that tool still installed - you may just use it to finetune PBO, like explained in this guide written by OCN member polkfan
> Later better wipe it away :clock:
> About the remain usage of it ~ "timings readout"
> - we will soon get two methods to skip RM usage
> One via Yuri's DRAM Calculator 1.7.2 and the shell way like visible here
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credits for the pic go out to ~ Saiger0
> The Developer of the tool, i can't find on OCN yet


Hi there. I was trying out the new 7704 bios, and it really seems to hurt my performance. Nothing seems to boost correctly. I went back to ABBA and restored my bios settings, and now I'm back to my normal speeds. Both single and multi-speeds go way down with 7704 and the 3900x and 1usmus pp. Any idea why this may be happening? I get really good boost and multi on ABBA with 1usmus for some reason.


----------



## gupsterg

Dollar said:


> Can anyone get their FCLK to clock down at idle on any of the x370 crosshair boards? My 3700x and crosshair VI with any bios including the latest 7704 will do it at stock settings but as soon as I change the memory speed it locks the FLCK. I have tried leaving voltages auto and the FCLK auto which properly runs 1:1 with memory speed but again the FCLK refuses to lower at idle.
> 
> DF Cstates - Enabled
> Global C-state control - Enabled
> soc/uncore OC mode- Disabled
> Power plans - ryzen balanced and default microsoft balanced.
> 
> @gupsterg was able to show it working on the crosshair VII here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...ii-overclocking-thread-1037.html#post28224144
> 
> I have also seen others with working dynamic FCLK on x570 and other Asus x470 boards. Is this maybe a x370 limitation?


Be aware latest beta HWINFO the FCLK sensor has changed and can not reflect DF C-States, link.


----------



## Dollar

gupsterg said:


> Be aware latest beta HWINFO the FCLK sensor has changed and can not reflect DF C-States, link.



I'm still using v6.20-4030 and it shows the FCLK dropping at idle but only when I leave everything at defaults. As soon as I set a higher memory speed it will stay locked.


----------



## xzamples

It's now officially on the ASUS site https://www.asus.com/ca-en/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## Kagetenshi

xzamples said:


> It's now officially on the ASUS site https://www.asus.com/ca-en/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_BIOS/


And it doesn't look like it works nearly as well as ABBA from my testing. I'm waiting to hear if anyone has better results than me. Running 3900x with 1usmus pp.


----------



## CubanB

Kagetenshi said:


> Hi there. I was trying out the new 7704 bios, and it really seems to hurt my performance. Nothing seems to boost correctly. I went back to ABBA and restored my bios settings, and now I'm back to my normal speeds. Both single and multi-speeds go way down with 7704 and the 3900x and 1usmus pp. Any idea why this may be happening? I get really good boost and multi on ABBA with 1usmus for some reason.


Apparently, motherboard vendors like ASUS (but not just ASUS) have been running the CPU out of spec since July and this BIOS "fixes it". Sort of seems like a scam.. to inflate peformance in early months (when all of the reviews and comparisons are done) and then dial it back months later. I'll try to find the link from reddit about it..

https://old.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/e6lb8k/beta_bios_1004_for_asus_crosshair_vi_vii/f9tqhw1/
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/egaht3/agesa_1004b_bios_for_asus_rog_crosshair_vi_hero/

I'm not too fussed about it personally.. one can always manually OC, or tweak things or use whichever version of the BIOS they prefer. I'm more concerned with bugs and overall stability. But in some ways, the earlier BIOSes offered more "extra free performance". To get similar performances as earlier BIOS you should be able to enable PBO and get the performance back. The earlier BIOS was sort of like PBO turned on by default (and covered by warranty). It's all a bit dodgy.. but anyways.. at least ASUS is still offering this motherboard updates. It was said here months ago that there would never be updates, and it's 5 months later and there are still updates. And the people who said there wouldn't be are nowhere to be found.

But yeah going forwards.. if you want future bug fixes or improvements, this new version is going to be the new reality. The performance will be less than the November BIOS.

So far, the bugs I've seen with the newest BIOS, is that some soundcards are bugging out with errors and stop working, and some wierd error code messages in the post codes (but it's functioning ok). And some bluescreens not being able to enter Windows when using certain BIOS settings. Only a few people are afffected by these bugs, it's not universal. RAM latency seems to be slightly improved. I did also see a comment about stability of RAM when under load but occasional bluescreens at idle. Could be a one off with that particular system.


----------



## Mech0z

Veii said:


> Aida64 is no comparison benchmark, it's a personal benchmark
> SiSoftware Sandra, Multi-Core efficiency test
> Result shown as either aggregated result or detailed result
> Then compare timings
> More bandwith has higher priority over lower latency ~ but both are important
> Lower latency makes sense after you hit a frequency wall ~ you'll notice higher IPC in changed CB score (both of them)


https://ranker.sisoftware.co.uk/show_run.php?q=c2ffc9ef8eefd2e3d7e1d9efddfb89b484a2c7a29faf89fac7f7

Dont seem faster than the 3600 they have in their list when looking at detailed :/


----------



## Alpi

Still useing 7601 bios, haven't try the new one still but I have to say that both of the last bioses were unquestionable improvement on memory setups for me ! Moved from 3733 to 3800 mhz mem (1:1 fclk) on my 24/7 setup. Not because its any need but now 3800 is just as stable like the 3733 was. No need higher voltages (except vdimm ofc. /forum/images/smilies/tongue.gif ) or mentinonable hard work on tweaking, finetuneing things. For me it seems Asus made really nice and decent work on our older (still one of the best Am4 board imo) boards bios even ! 
Aida isn't the best way to check how good our mem tuning in all the way I guess. However its still the easiest and usually quite good way but if we pushing the rams really hard it won't show improvements sometimes. Its a platform related thing also because the high "inner latency" what is hugely affects the perf in many ways of useage. If You have a 63-65ns latency in Aida benchmark You are very good. Really good 24/7 set if You can do that. Nearly no measureable diff. between a 3733 and a 3800 set for 24/7. So absolutely no need to worry if You can do 1866 stable only and / or 3733 mhz mems. Spend your time to find min. voltages and testing a bit better subtiming builds is what could be better. 
My 3800c16 daily set does 63ns latency and a 3800c12 shows just a bit under 62 @ Aida.


----------



## Alpi

"More bandwith has higher priority over lower latency"
I think a bit different. 🙂 I prefer latency usually because its not any hard to reach (with Am4) a bandwith what is enough for nearly every cases what usually occurs. Ofc you can measure always some higher with synthetic benchmarks. Bandwiths has a level when You get no perf gain if have more of them, latency hasnt. Lowering it will always makes performance better. (Ofc it has smaller and smaller but "theoritically" endless way. )

But the best if You have both ! 😄
https://hwbot.org/submission/4305560_alpi_geekbench3___multi_core_ryzen_7_3800x_43793_points/


----------



## DonValentino

Hi all first message here 
I need a bit of help, just upgraded to 3rd gen from a 2600x but the mobo (wi-fi ver) gives me q-code 8 (only 8 no 0 before or after) and doesn't even try to boot, already tried a 3600 and a 3700x on Bios 7704


----------



## CarnageHimura

Ok, after give up on trying to run my mems at 3200Mhz, I selected the DOCP profile at 3200 but lowered the speed to 3000, and I'm getting my best latency ever, I think I'm going to leave it alone at 3000Mhz until I buy another kit.


----------



## akira2080

CarnageHimura said:


> Ok, after give up on trying to run my mems at 3200Mhz, I selected the DOCP profile at 3200 but lowered the speed to 3000, and I'm getting my best latency ever, I think I'm going to leave it alone at 3000Mhz until I buy another kit.


What memmory kit is it?

I think you should go for Balistix Sport with series number AES at the end. It will give you Micron e-die chips. 

They are just a little bit worther than legendary Samsung b-die chips and should OC easily to 3200 or 3600.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Kagetenshi said:


> Hi there. I was trying out the new 7704 bios, and it really seems to hurt my performance. Nothing seems to boost correctly. I went back to ABBA and restored my bios settings, and now I'm back to my normal speeds. Both single and multi-speeds go way down with 7704 and the 3900x and 1usmus pp. Any idea why this may be happening? I get really good boost and multi on ABBA with 1usmus for some reason.


I found out that new BIOS 1.0.0.4AB better "likes" the Ryzen Balanced Power Plan that this from 1Usmus (i have both).
Tested & New Zen PP is better for new AGESA.
There is also better supported by HWinfo64 & RM.

Test Again, cuz' iMhO the new BIOS is way better than last AGESA.
Im on 1001 Beta, 7704 is similar, so im not in a hurry to hussle.


----------



## Kagetenshi

What are your bios settings on that? Also, what sort of boost are you seeing and what sort of CB scores?


----------



## Alpi

Flashed the new bios today ! MAn its awesome !  Finally my 3800X works the way it should to ! Nice work !


----------



## Mech0z

Alpi said:


> Still useing 7601 bios, haven't try the new one still but I have to say that both of the last bioses were unquestionable improvement on memory setups for me ! Moved from 3733 to 3800 mhz mem (1:1 fclk) on my 24/7 setup. Not because its any need but now 3800 is just as stable like the 3733 was. No need higher voltages (except vdimm ofc. /forum/images/smilies/tongue.gif ) or mentinonable hard work on tweaking, finetuneing things. For me it seems Asus made really nice and decent work on our older (still one of the best Am4 board imo) boards bios even !
> Aida isn't the best way to check how good our mem tuning in all the way I guess. However its still the easiest and usually quite good way but if we pushing the rams really hard it won't show improvements sometimes. Its a platform related thing also because the high "inner latency" what is hugely affects the perf in many ways of useage. If You have a 63-65ns latency in Aida benchmark You are very good. Really good 24/7 set if You can do that. Nearly no measureable diff. between a 3733 and a 3800 set for 24/7. So absolutely no need to worry if You can do 1866 stable only and / or 3733 mhz mems. Spend your time to find min. voltages and testing a bit better subtiming builds is what could be better.
> My 3800c16 daily set does 63ns latency and a 3800c12 shows just a bit under 62 @ Aida.


With 7704 compared to much older (Cant remember, but stable from august or something) I less stable at 3800, can run 3766 now


----------



## Ramad

CarnageHimura said:


> Ok, after give up on trying to run my mems at 3200Mhz, I selected the DOCP profile at 3200 but lowered the speed to 3000, and I'm getting my best latency ever, I think I'm going to leave it alone at 3000Mhz until I buy another kit.



You have Samsung E-die based RAM, settings for these have changed a few BIOS back. Try the following:



Spoiler



Manually set RAM speed to 3200MT/s

DRAM voltage [1.38000]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.38000]
SOC voltage [1V-1.15V] (You can set this to 1.1V if unsure)

DRAM CAS# Latency [16]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [18]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [18]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [18]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [38]
Trc [58]
TrrdS [5]
TrrdL [8]
Tfaw [28]
TwtrS [4]
TwtrL [10]
Twr [20]
Trcpage [Auto]
TrdrdScl [3]
TwrwrScl [3]
Trfc [416]
Trfc2 [256]
Trfc4 [176]
Tcwl [16]
Trtp [10]
Trdwr [10]
Twrrd [5]
TwrwrSc [1]
TwrwrSd [8]
TwrwrDd [8]
TrdrdSc [1]
TrdrdSd [8]
TrdrdDd [8]
Tcke [8]

ProcODT [X ohm] (Start with 60 ohm then work your way down until it hangs, the last value used for successful boot is the correct value for your RAM at the chosen memory speed) 
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]

RttNom [RZQ/5]
RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
RttPark [Rtt_PARK Disable]
MemAddrCmdSetup [58]
MemCsOdtSetup [58]
MemCkeSetup [21]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [60.0 Ohm]

Tweaker settings (I think):


VTTDDR Voltage [0.69300]
VPP_MEM Voltage [2.50000]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [0.50000]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [0.50000]
VDDP Voltage [1.09500]
VDDP Standby Voltage [1.09500]
1.8V Standby Voltage [1.80000]
CPU 3.3v AUX [3.50000]
2.5V SB Voltage [2.50000]
DRAM R1 Tune [0]
DRAM R2 Tune [0]
DRAM R3 Tune [0]
DRAM R4 Tune [0]
PCIE Tune R1 [Disabled]
PCIE Tune R2 [Disabled]
PCIE Tune R3 [0]
PLL Tune R1 [Disabled]
PLL reference voltage [0]
T Offset [0]
Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
Sense MI Offset [0]
Promontory presence [Enabled]
Clock Amplitude [Normal]
CLDO VDDP voltage [1000]



Make sure that CLDO_VDDP is set to 1000mV or 980mV. The RTT settings are important and the RAM can't boot if not correctly set. Good luck with the new CPU.


----------



## warpuck

I think 7601 works better over all. Still using a 1600.
Was getting random faults. Just thought it was some more of those "Updated Undocumented Win 10 Features". Seems to have fixed them.
Have not tried newest one, just yet.
But I am giving the 3600X a hard look. 
Pretty sure 7704 is the one to use. If I make the leap.
Oh and I like being able to use that old CM 612 to cool it.
It cooled a 9590. Needed two fans.

CM is still making them. Got new numbers (620P AM4 & 621P TR4) and LED fans. But do check the height of your RAM. You can always leave one fan off on AM4 will not need it anyway.
I Turned the light show off because it bugs me.
If the digital out reads 30 or AA that is all I want to see.


----------



## amin12345

3900x BIOS 7704 lower all core speeds and single core never hits 4600ghz while running cinebench r20 3999ghz to 4024ghz and a cinebench score of 7025 points. I have noticed when I set BIOS to default and start up the system and run cinebench r20 my cores stay consistently on 4074ghz as soon as I overclock the ram all core drops from 4074ghz to 3999/4024.

Can anyone explain why this happened?


----------



## larrydavid

Does 7704 have sleep bugs related to the memory controller or infinity fabric clock?


----------



## abso

I just noticed there is a Ryzen High Performance Profile now in Power settings. Did it come with the latest bios and should I use it or keep ryzen balanced?


----------



## Kagetenshi

abso said:


> I just noticed there is a Ryzen High Performance Profile now in Power settings. Did it come with the latest bios and should I use it or keep ryzen balanced?


It was added ages ago - in the last chipset update.


----------



## Kagetenshi

amin12345 said:


> 3900x BIOS 7704 lower all core speeds and single core never hits 4600ghz while running cinebench r20 3999ghz to 4024ghz and a cinebench score of 7025 points. I have noticed when I set BIOS to default and start up the system and run cinebench r20 my cores stay consistently on 4074ghz as soon as I overclock the ram all core drops from 4074ghz to 3999/4024.
> 
> Can anyone explain why this happened?


I'm having similar troubles. CB scores all down. No amount of tinkering on my part has fixed it so far.


----------



## CarnageHimura

@akira2080 

My kit is this one: F4-3200C16D-16GTZB

Are this the recomended Ballistix??

https://www.amazon.com.mx/dp/B07MGP...olid=3FABMYHJ4ZM59&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

https://www.amazon.com.mx/dp/B07MGP...colid=3FABMYHJ4ZM59&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it&th=1

@Ramad

Long time!! Thank you for get the time to help me again, I really don't want to bother because I Know that you don't have the board any more as I remember, let me try the config and let you know how it goes!!!!


----------



## elmor

datspike said:


> So everybody here who have messed with BCLK on 3xxx cpus knows that for some reason C6H/C7H are disabling boost if BCLK!=100.00
> 
> *The only way to enable it in Windows is:*
> - set Core Presision Boost in the bios to enabled
> - set voltage mode to offset (i also prefer offset sign "-" and auto offset value)
> Then, while in Windows enable the boost by applying Default OC mode or whatever its called in Ryzen Master profiles.
> 
> Messing with RM is slow and while it can be automated with something like an AHK script:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ; Run RM
> Run, C:\Program Files\AMD\RyzenMaster\bin\AMD Ryzen Master.exe
> 
> ; Wait for RM
> Loop
> WinGetTitle, Title, A
> Until Title="AMD RYZEN MASTER"
> WinGetPos, X, Y, W, H, %Title%
> 
> ; Skip warning
> While, W<976
> {
> Send, {enter}
> WinGetPos, X, Y, W, H, %Title%
> }
> 
> ; Get absolute mouse position
> CoordMode, Mouse, Screen
> MouseGetPos, xpos, ypos
> CoordMode, Mouse, Relative
> 
> ;Set Window size and enable boost
> WinMove, %Title%, , X, Y, 976, 600
> MouseClick, left, 62, 122, 1, 5 	; profile 1
> MouseClick, left, 346, 77, 1, 5  	; default
> MouseClick, left, 210, 585, 1, 5  	; apply
> Sleep, 150
> 
> ; Restore mouse
> CoordMode, Mouse, Screen
> MouseMove, xpos, ypos, 0
> CoordMode, Mouse, Relative
> 
> ; Quit RM
> WinClose, %Title%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..it's still slow and kinda unreliable.
> 
> Maybe @shamino1978can shed some light on why it's happened to C6H/C7H?
> As far as I know, Crosshair VIII family does not suffer from such a thing.
> @elmor, sorry for pinging you, but maybe there's a more clever way to automate it?


I think setting the CPU Core Ratio to the default base value in BIOS should remove the requirement to set anything in Ryzen Master.

edit: Seems not, will test some more and get back to you.

edit2: Think I found the issue, try this: https://1drv.ms/u/s!Atmpv-6qHr_6uO5E2ihON6AVrtvM8A?e=CtI3TX


----------



## Ice009

akira2080 said:


> Can answer about the paste. There is no difference at all which method you will use. The most important is that there should be enough paste to cover whole cpu. I personally cover whole area with paste using small peace from my old credit card as a tool.
> 
> Exactly like here (Note: in video they not cover whole area of cpu, I covering whole area completely with paste):
> 
> https://youtu.be/JYwHB2P6GmM?t=106
> 
> If you will use just a little bit more past it is not dangerous , worth is if you will use too little paste. Just check your temps after. Last time I used Arctic mx4 too and it is absolutely fine. Do not worry if you will cover wrong (too little). Paste is easily removable. So you can re-apply in any moment.
> 
> Regarding 3700X or 3900x. To be absolutely honestly I would wait for 4700x. It is so little time till it will happens.
> 
> 6 January starting CES 2020 we will see the announcements. And it will be available for purchase maybe 1 month latter.
> 
> Thats what I actually doing now. Waiting till 4700X will be available and than I swap my 2600X for it.



Hi, Thanks for the reply. I will go with your recommendation for the Thermal Paste application.

I had no idea that the 4000 series was getting released that early? Would they work on an X370 Motherboard (Crosshair 6 Extreme), or should I look to sell that too?

I thought they the 4000 series isn't getting released until later in the year? If it is this soon, I can sell the 3700X and just wait for the 4000 series, but are you 100% sure they're getting released at the start of this year, as in, Q1 2020. I don't think that is correct?



datspike said:


> It's hard to answer the question about 3700X\3900X decision as you have not mentioned any usecases.
> 
> About the ram - there are good kits of Micron Rev.E which is barely worse than B-die. Look for Ballistix Sport LT kits with letters "AES" in the ~end of the product code.
> The come in 3000C15 and 3200C16 variants and easily overclock to 3733C16-19-16-16-36-60 ~ 3800C16-17-16-16-30-56 depending on a silicon quality of the cpu and sticks themselfes.
> 
> About the paste - I'm spreading the paste on the whole IHS and then adding a rice grain amount in the center. In the end as long as there's enough paste it does not matter at all which method you use.
> That MX-4 you have lying around is a totally good paste, but you can also compare it just for fun to the NH-T1 which comes with D15. Dont forget to measure ambient temps tho and calculate proper T delta's


Would this kit here be OK https://www.amazon.com.au/exec/obidos/ASIN/B07MNJNSQ9/ozbargain-22?th=1 I selected a 2x16GB 3200Mhz kit. Would that be OK on the Crosshair 6 Extreme? I wanted the option to upgrade to 64GB later on, but if you guys say a 4x8GB kit would be better, I'll consider that too. As long as I have at least 32GB of RAM, I'll be happy with that.


Hi, Thanks for the reply. I'd have to buy it from Amazon.com.au (shipped from the US) as Crucial RAM doesn't seem to be sold in many stores here throughout Australia. The choices are very limited, and the prices are higher buying from Australian online stores for the ones they do have/list.

Also, thanks for the information in regard to you Thermal Paste application method/s.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Latest Bios fresh 3800x

Lightshow error codes 0d/02/64/4d


FFS Asus/Amd
Can't enter uefu

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk









Now I could enter uefi it crashed. There was no voltage info of any part. Only CPU voltage info was visible


No chance took out the NVME and the soundcard. 1 ram on B Slots..... 0d


----------



## BUFUMAN

And errorcode 62 after Endless 0d error codes 

What can I do?
My 1700x was working as good as Asus and and provide me....

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## amin12345

BUFUMAN said:


> And errorcode 62 after Endless 0d error codes
> 
> What can I do?
> My 1700x was working as good as Asus and and provide me....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


reseat your CPU first.
flash BIOS version 7501.
press the red button on the motherborad its on the bottom left under the graphics card.
when your in the BIOS set your Ram voltage manually to 1.35v or 1.4v and see if you could boot in to windows.


----------



## akira2080

CarnageHimura said:


> @*akira2080*
> 
> My kit is this one: F4-3200C16D-16GTZB
> 
> Are this the recomended Ballistix??
> 
> https://www.amazon.com.mx/dp/B07MGP...olid=3FABMYHJ4ZM59&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
> 
> https://www.amazon.com.mx/dp/B07MGP...colid=3FABMYHJ4ZM59&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it&th=1



Hey mate.



You need in the end - AES(B)K :devil:




2x 8 GB (This I tryed myself and my other guys. Sure OC very impressive):thumb:
Recently we made 3600 CL 18, 1.4v easily with Ryzen 2600 + b450 motherboard. Micron e-die is great. And they also much cheaper than Samsung b-die, but OC almost same.

https://www.amazon.com.mx/Ballistix...4D30AESBK&qid=1577984610&s=electronics&sr=1-2


2 x 16 Gb (I think this is same Micron e-die not tryed it myself) .Check info https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/threads/ballistix-sport-lt-overclocking.18861166/ at overclock forum review. Peoples impressed too with this one. 


https://www.amazon.com.mx/Ballistix...ESBK&qid=1577984610&s=electronics&sr=1-2&th=1


----------



## mito1172

BUFUMAN said:


> Latest Bios fresh 3800x
> 
> Lightshow error codes 0d/02/64/4d
> 
> 
> FFS Asus/Amd
> Can't enter uefu
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I could enter uefi it crashed. There was no voltage info of any part. Only CPU voltage info was visible
> 
> 
> No chance took out the NVME and the soundcard. 1 ram on B Slots..... 0d


No problem at 1800x. only slightly dropped performance. and the first boot usb s did not appear. No problem after restart


----------



## akira2080

Ice009 said:


> Hi, Thanks for the reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would they work on an X370 Motherboard (Crosshair 6 Extreme), or should I look to sell that too?
> 
> I thought they the 4000 series isn't getting released until later in the year? If it is this soon, I can sell the 3700X and just wait for the 4000 series, but are you 100% sure they're getting released at the start of this year, as in, Q1 2020. I don't think that is correct?
> 
> 
> .





You are correct actually. 6 January 2020 they only will inform about 4000-series and will launch it for mobile platforms.


This actually what Lisa Su writed:


[em]
We’re also pretty excited as we go into 2020. You’ll start to see our next-generation mobile products, as well, coming in early 2020. You’ll see 7nm mobile chips that have yet to come to market. That’s a pretty strong portfolio. We’re well underway with Zen 3 as a follow-on, as well, for 2020 — lots of product activity.[/em]




So it means expecting around June-July 2020. Still a long way.




Regarding if X370 will support it. As of my understanding sure bet will ne x470 and x570 and maybe x370 too.


I personally hope it will,but if not well will just buy 3900X instead of 4700X


----------



## BUFUMAN

amin12345 said:


> reseat your CPU first.
> 
> flash BIOS version 7501.
> 
> press the red button on the motherborad its on the bottom left under the graphics card.
> 
> when your in the BIOS set your Ram voltage manually to 1.35v or 1.4v and see if you could boot in to windows.


Hmm I checked the troubleshooting of Asus they say ram needs to be at 2400Mhz at least. The default is 2133mhz. Uefi is very slow and crash all the time.

I changed to docp clock 3200mhz and the system works for now properly at the uefi

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## CarnageHimura

Thanks @akira2080, I found the 3200kit with the AESBK end on the model number, I hope to buy them in the next days, only another question, the ones without the K at the end (BLS2K16G4D32AESB) will have the same Die?? is a 32Gb kit (2x16) I think is a very good price too, maybe I can better get that kit.

@Ramad I don't have luck xD, no boot with the recomended configuration, maybe I really have bad silicon jejeje.


----------



## BUFUMAN

It's working now.
Issue is the ram setting and RAM Voltage!
Before you change your CPU, setup everything safe.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BUFUMAN

@all 3xxx Users what Settings would you recommend for AirCooling. First time for me with boost etc. I used my 1700x all Core with offset.

Thx


----------



## akira2080

CarnageHimura said:


> Thanks @*akira2080* , I found the 3200kit with the AESBK end on the model number, I hope to buy them in the next days, only another question, the ones without the K at the end (BLS2K16G4D32AESB) will have the same Die?? is a 32Gb kit (2x16) I think is a very good price too, maybe I can better get that kit.




Yes BLS2K16G4D32AESB 2x16Gb have the same Micron e-die. 



https://files.fm/f/v3gy4kyy




So they also are very good ram. 



I see most peoples with Ryzen 3000-serie run this sticks @ 3600 CL16 (only some had bad silicon) So 3200 XMP profile should run without quetions at all. 



This is absolutely great and level of Samsubg b-die sticks. But at price which is almost half cheaper! :thumb:


----------



## akira2080

BUFUMAN said:


> @all 3xxx Users what Settings would you recommend for AirCooling. First time for me with boost etc. I used my 1700x all Core with offset.
> 
> Thx





Hey BUFUMAN congrate you upgraed to 3000-series. Nice to hear that man :specool:


----------



## BUFUMAN

akira2080 said:


> Hey BUFUMAN congrate you upgraed to 3000-series. Nice to hear that man :specool:


Thanks mate. 2h of not booting system.
The CPU power is good. I had 4.5 at all core with Boost. I think I have a good 3800x on a ****e board 

I don't know why, my RAM is at the QVL.

The issue is low RAM Speed at default load 2133mhz - Uefi is lagging and crashing.


Can someone recommended me a good board max 190€. No Asus.
Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BUFUMAN

6 hours later.... Again 0d

***ffffff








Boot and DRAM led are on.


Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## datspike

elmor said:


> I think setting the CPU Core Ratio to the default base value in BIOS should remove the requirement to set anything in Ryzen Master.
> 
> edit: Seems not, will test some more and get back to you.
> 
> edit2: Think I found the issue, try this: https://1drv.ms/u/s!Atmpv-6qHr_6uO5E2ihON6AVrtvM8A?e=CtI3TX


This works perfectly! Huge thanks.

But there's one funny thing, PPT seems to be limited to ~122-126W 



Spoiler



For example:
HWinfo does report around 4.3Ghz while benching R15/R20, but the effective clock seems to be around 3.9Ghz. 
CPU-Z MT ~5850pts ~109W while benching - looks good
R15 MT ~2060pts ~126W - slow for 4.3Ghz
R20 MT ~4600pts ~126W - slow for 4.3Ghz
But my PPT is set to 185W in the bios, I'm using 3800X. 
It also reports that PPT is nowhere near 100%, but cpu does not use more than 122-126W.
Temps are fine, around 75-77C as power consumption is quite low.

When I was manually enabling the boost via RM PPT the cpu took all the juice it could get.



*Edit.* the EDC=1 trick which makes the cpu boost higher did that for some reason.
Sad that without it cpu boosts much lower, it's like clock stretching is enabled once again and overall the clocks are lower.


----------



## datspike

BUFUMAN said:


> 6 hours later.... Again 0d


Let me guess, MBEK 310?


----------



## BUFUMAN

datspike said:


> Let me guess, MBEK 310?


No some odd letters









Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BUFUMAN

Hmmm









Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## datspike

BUFUMAN said:


> Hmmm >310


One of my friends fixed his issues with 0D and 62 postcodes via updating the MBEK. Flashing an old 0096 bios via the bios menu with 1xxx cpu installed did the trick.
You cant flash 312 with 2xxx or 3xxx cpus. 

Hovewer, I recall Elmor (?) saying that flashing MBEK could be dangerous.
You can search for "MBEK 312", "312" or "0096" (bios version) in this thread.

http://www.mediafire.com/file/nsffgxwic59r8c1/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0096.zip/file


----------



## BUFUMAN

datspike said:


> One of my friends fixed his issues with 0D and 62 postcodes via updating the MBEK. Flashing an old 0096 bios via the bios menu with 1xxx cpu installed did the trick.
> 
> You cant flash 312 with 2xxx or 3xxx cpus.
> 
> 
> 
> Hovewer, I recall Elmor (?) saying that flashing MBEK could be dangerous.
> 
> You can search for "MBEK 312", "312" or "0096" (bios version) in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/nsffgxwic59r8c1/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0096.zip/file


Thanks mate!

Who else have the same MBEK??

It's working now. It is definitely the RAM Settings. 

I am testing now my ram stability.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## CarnageHimura

BUFUMAN said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> Who else have the same MBEK??
> 
> It's working now. It is definitely the RAM Settings.
> 
> I am testing now my ram stability.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


I don't wanna say that are your ram's but, as I see in your signature, are the same as mine, and at this time, I give up, I'll buy another kit...


----------



## mito1172

BUFUMAN said:


> Hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


mebec 310 series was problematic. This is your bad luck. mine 312 no problem


----------



## BUFUMAN

FU its working for now, i just send a Escalation Ticket to the best Support on planet Earth. 
Lets see what will happen. My warranty expires in march.


----------



## amin12345

BUFUMAN said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> Who else have the same MBEK??
> 
> It's working now. It is definitely the RAM Settings.
> 
> I am testing now my ram stability.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


I am on MBEK-AM4-0310 no issues cpu 3900x.....only thing is the mouse is very slow in the BIOS which i think its normal behavior with a ryzen 3000 CPU installed.


----------



## BUFUMAN

amin12345 said:


> I am on MBEK-AM4-0310 no issues cpu 3900x.....only thing is the mouse is very slow in the BIOS which i think its normal behavior with a ryzen 3000 CPU installed.


Thanks mate. My Corsair RGB 75 don't work on first initialisation. Reset button and it works 

Looks like it's working so far. Until I flash a new bios or change something.

An the odyssey begins again.



Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BUFUMAN

Btw I am testing new the CPU allcore 4.1Ghz ATM with 1.2V.

This CPU boost up to 4.5 on all the cores if my hwinfo is correct. This works like it should.

My target would be 4.3ghz allcore.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Malcom28

So should this memory run fine on this board ?

G.Skill Trident Z 2x16GB DDR4 3200Mhz CL14
F4-3200C14D-32GTZ

https://ksp.co.il/?uin=76024&select=.1038..392..2731..2132.&txt_search=

It's not listed on ASUS'S QVL list just the 16GB(8GB*2)...


----------



## Ramad

BUFUMAN said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> Who else have the same MBEK??
> 
> It's working now. It is definitely the RAM Settings.
> 
> I am testing now my ram stability.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



I have tested 307, 310, 311, 9854, 9853 (I think) and 312. 310 was the best of them.
Your BIOS seems to have been corrupted somehow, you can try FLASH BACK using the latest BIOS.




CarnageHimura said:


> I don't wanna say that are your ram's but, as I see in your signature, are the same as mine, and at this time, I give up, I'll buy another kit...



I thought you have a Samsung E-die. ODT settings for B-dies are Disabled-OFF-RZQ/5


----------



## BUFUMAN

Ramad said:


> I have tested 307, 310, 311, 9854, 9853 (I think) and 312. 310 was the best of them.
> Your BIOS seems to have been corrupted somehow, you can try FLASH BACK using the latest BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you have a Samsung E-die. ODT settings for B-dies are Disabled-OFF-RZQ/5


Thank you, good to know. It's working atm.

With Ryzen master I could view the ram settings like the way I did it with RTC.

1 question: if I use offset voltage with Pstates, will the CPU downclock like my 1700x?

I use fixed vcore atm, the cpu did not decrease the speed.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dollar

Has anyone seen Asus specify which USB ports are wired to the CPU? The specs say four of the blue ones at the back panel are but which ones?


----------



## BUFUMAN

Dollar said:


> Has anyone seen Asus specify which USB ports are wired to the CPU? The specs say four of the blue ones at the back panel are but which ones?


Here









Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hotbrass

I/O Diagram for C6H


----------



## Dollar

Thanks to both of you.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Dollar said:


> Thanks to both of you.




Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## akira2080

Malcom28 said:


> So should this memory run fine on this board ?
> 
> G.Skill Trident Z 2x16GB DDR4 3200Mhz CL14
> F4-3200C14D-32GTZ
> 
> https://ksp.co.il/?uin=76024&select=.1038..392..2731..2132.&txt_search=
> 
> It's not listed on ASUS'S QVL list just the 16GB(8GB*2)...



You dont need so expensive memmory with Samsung B-die chip anymore. Scroll 2-3 poages back.https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...og-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread-4407.html We discussed it allready.

Micron E-die is what you want to buy now. Its more than half cheaper work same as b-die Samsung (maybe slightly worth) 3600 CL16 or 3200 CL14 with reasonable voltage. 


Balistix Sport with serie nummber BLS2K8G4D30AESBK if you looking for 2x8Gb setup 

https://www.amazon.com.mx/Ballistix...4D30AESBK&qid=1577984610&s=electronics&sr=1-2

Or with series number BLS2K16G4D30AESB if you looking for 2x16Gb setup

https://www.amazon.com.mx/Ballistix...ESBK&qid=1577984610&s=electronics&sr=1-2&th=1


----------



## maxrealliti

Malcom28 said:


> So should this memory run fine on this board ?
> 
> G.Skill Trident Z 2x16GB DDR4 3200Mhz CL14
> F4-3200C14D-32GTZ
> 
> https://ksp.co.il/?uin=76024&select=.1038..392..2731..2132.&txt_search=
> 
> It's not listed on ASUS'S QVL list just the 16GB(8GB*2)...


I use these dies, everything works fine, the maximum that I managed to squeeze out of memory 3733 with c16 1.42


----------



## hughjazz44

This may have already been mentioned, but has anyone noticed with the new BIOS that HWInfo now reports a CPU Die (average) sensor value?

I haven't done any testing yet, but I hope the CPU fan speed is based on this value, rather than the CPU (Tctl/Tdie), because it doesn't have large, continuous spikes.

Edit: CPU fan speed is still based on CPU (Tctl/Tdie)


----------



## hughjazz44

datspike said:


> *Edit.* the EDC=1 trick which makes the cpu boost higher did that for some reason.
> Sad that without it cpu boosts much lower, it's like clock stretching is enabled once again and overall the clocks are lower.


Thanks for that EDC=1 trick! Not sure why this is a thing, but it restored my performance.


----------



## Kildar

hughjazz44 said:


> Thanks for that EDC=1 trick! Not sure why this is a thing, but it restored my performance.


What is this trick?


----------



## Mech0z

hughjazz44 said:


> Thanks for that EDC=1 trick! Not sure why this is a thing, but it restored my performance.


What setting in bios is that? My PPT is shown as 88 in Ryzen master, which is probably why my 3600 dont boost higher than sc/all core 4150/3950


----------



## roco_smith

hughjazz44 said:


> Thanks for that EDC=1 trick! Not sure why this is a thing, but it restored my performance.


Whaoo for me too , now some cores boost to 4.6, 4.5ghz on full workload, and good performance in single core .


----------



## MosterMenu

roco_smith said:


> Whaoo for me too , now some cores boost to 4.6, 4.5ghz on full workload, and good performance in single core .


**** you dude, say what the trick is


----------



## Cellar Dweller

MosterMenu said:


> **** you dude, say what the trick is



I'm thinking this so called Trick is just setting PBO of whatever flavor on the motherboard whether it's PBO or PB2 to "Enabled" rather than leaving default or auto and obviously not having it disabled. 



Now I'm only guessing but everything points to that and usually when something is = 1 means "Enabled". Things also point back to this piece from "Elmore".


https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...og-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread-4407.html


----------



## roco_smith

At last with new agesa Update AM4 combo PI 1.0.0.4 patch B for my X370 Asus Crosshair Extreme, cores boost as should be on my 3900X with al setting on default on Bios .Only Precision Boost Overdrive is Enable and ram running at 3800mhz flck 1900


----------



## BUFUMAN

No matter what i setup Ryzen Master always show me VDDCR-SOC 1.1

Is this the SOC Voltage or not? It's set to 1V at UEFI.









Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## datspike

hughjazz44 said:


> Thanks for that EDC=1 trick! Not sure why this is a thing, but it restored my performance.


Which bios are you using? Have you experienced performance loss in R15/R20 with EDC=1?


----------



## datspike

MosterMenu said:


> **** you dude, say what the trick is





Cellar Dweller said:


> I'm thinking this so called Trick is just setting PBO of whatever flavor on the motherboard whether it's PBO or PB2 to "Enabled" rather than leaving default or auto and obviously not having it





Mech0z said:


> What setting in bios is that? My PPT is shown as 88 in Ryzen master, which is probably why my 3600 dont boost higher than sc/all core 4150/3950


Whoa guys calm down. 
It's just a manual PBO limit setting called EDC. It's under Precision Boost Overdrive menu in the bios if PBO is set to manual
Breaks boost for some reason making the CPU boost higher in at least some scenarios. 
For me with the latest bios it hurts any higher power consumption all core performance like avx and stuff.

*It's also obviously untested for longer periods of time and can possible degrade your cpu, so use at your own risk*


----------



## toxzl2

Guys, I was able to lower my 3800X voltage to 1.2V without any errors, 4400 all cores, max temp 75 and memory 3200 to 3600 14-16-15-16-32 1.4V no errors.

1.15V crashed instantly with cinebench

Is it bad to have this low voltage? I think it should not but what do I know?

Thanks!


----------



## BUFUMAN

No it's not bad, how do you test your OC.

Do you use offset Voltage?

Can you Post your settings please.

I am at 4.3ghz with 1.25V / 3200Mhz CL14 1.35V / SOC 1.0V

I use Realbench an Kahru RAM Test for it.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dollar

toxzl2 said:


> Guys, I was able to lower my 3800X voltage to 1.2V without any errors, 4400 all cores, max temp 75 and memory 3200 to 3600 14-16-15-16-32 1.4V no errors.
> 
> 1.15V crashed instantly with cinebench
> 
> Is it bad to have this low voltage? I think it should not but what do I know?
> 
> Thanks!



You need to test performance with Ryzen when you manually overclock or undervolt. Things might look stable but your performance tanks.


----------



## Mech0z

datspike said:


> Whoa guys calm down.
> It's just a manual PBO limit setting called EDC. It's under Precision Boost Overdrive menu in the bios if PBO is set to manual
> Breaks boost for some reason making the CPU boost higher in at least some scenarios.
> For me with the latest bios it hurts any higher power consumption all core performance like avx and stuff.
> 
> *It's also obviously untested for longer periods of time and can possible degrade your cpu, so use at your own risk*


When I go 
Advanced => AMD oc => PBO and set PBO to advanced I see EDC Limit [A] so this is in ampere? I dont understand how that value makes sense to set to 1?

I read here https://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/3491-explaining-precision-boost-overdrive-benchmarks-auto-oc
"On the Gigabyte X570 Master with the 3900X, PBO limits were as follows: PPT 1200W, TDC 540A, and EDC 600A. On the MSI Godlike, the limits were: 1000W, 490A, and 630A. With PBO disabled the limits were PPT 142W, TDC 95A, and EDC 140A on both boards, which is correct AMD spec for 105W TDP processors"

Not sure what they are supposed to be on my Ryzen 3600, but the PPT of 88 when opening Ryzen Master seems low and I cant seem to raise it if I put in manual values


----------



## datspike

Mech0z said:


> When I go
> Advanced => AMD oc => PBO and set PBO to advanced I see EDC Limit [A] so this is in ampere? I dont understand how that value makes sense to set to 1?
> 
> I read here https://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/3491-explaining-precision-boost-overdrive-benchmarks-auto-oc
> "On the Gigabyte X570 Master with the 3900X, PBO limits were as follows: PPT 1200W, TDC 540A, and EDC 600A. On the MSI Godlike, the limits were: 1000W, 490A, and 630A. With PBO disabled the limits were PPT 142W, TDC 95A, and EDC 140A on both boards, which is correct AMD spec for 105W TDP processors"
> 
> Not sure what they are supposed to be on my Ryzen 3600, but the PPT of 88 when opening Ryzen Master seems low and I cant seem to raise it if I put in manual values


Just try it, and don't forget to set BCO to +200 because you probably wont see any gains in SC perf without it. Depends if your cpu is already masing out on 4.3Ghz SC or not.


----------



## toxzl2

No offset, manual voltage 1.2V, CPU SoC 1.0V, DRAM 1.4V

I tested with memtest, cinebench, aida, no errors at all and max temps 75C.

The only thing that I see a lot different from my 1700X is the boot cycle, it takes 3 cycles to successfully boot, QLed red 1, again, QLed red 2, again, QLed red 3 and successful boot.

No performance loss instead increased a lot, cinebench 2300 - 2320 and 3DMark CPU Score 10800 - 10900

I'm running lastest bios 7704


----------



## BUFUMAN

toxzl2 said:


> No offset, manual voltage 1.2V, CPU SoC 1.0V, DRAM 1.4V
> 
> I tested with memtest, cinebench, aida, no errors at all and max temps 75C.
> 
> The only thing that I see a lot different from my 1700X is the boot cycle, it takes 3 cycles to successfully boot, QLed red 1, again, QLed red 2, again, QLed red 3 and successful boot.
> 
> No performance loss instead increased a lot, cinebench 2300 - 2320 and 3DMark CPU Score 10800 - 10900
> 
> I'm running lastest bios 7704


If this is the case your ram settings are not fine, you could also use Clear Memory > Disable.

Are my Cinebench Benchmarks good for 4.3GHz mates?


----------



## toxzl2

BUFUMAN said:


> If this is the case your ram settings are not fine, you could also use Clear Memory > Disable.
> 
> Are my Cinebench Benchmarks good for 4.3GHz mates?


But I have 0 errors in Windows. What could I do to solve the boot cycle? How long does your take? What is the function of clear memory?

Thanks!

4.3 cinebench score looks fine almost like mine at 4.4


----------



## BUFUMAN

toxzl2 said:


> But I have 0 errors in Windows. What could I do to solve the boot cycle? How long does your take? What is the function of clear memory?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 4.3 cinebench score looks fine almost like mine at 4.4


Mine Boots up directly. After I used DOCP settings. After that I could manage to use my system.

At Ryzen Master you can see the used timings. This should be your base you can build up on this.

Every time your system does a boot circle it starts training your RAM again.
Memory Clear disabled doesn't clear the last settings unless u change something.

1. do a profile backup
2. Set clear memory on disabled
3. Make sure fast Boot ist disabled

Try it.

On my Ryzen 1700x "DRAM boot Voltage"set to Auto was also helping me with a clear boot.

But on Ryzen 3800x I prefer to set the DRAM Boot to the same value as DRAM Voltage, otherwise I had error Code 0d.....

My odyssey a few post before....

Now my system is very good. And stable.
This should be the CPU to buy for me, I should have wait 2 years more [emoji848]
Good work AMD, finally [emoji41]

I will stay on 3200mhz with CL14.
The system works now like a Intel, plug an play with Power and stable. 

I almost hate my Ryzen 1700x. It was not stable. 

And not that much faster in Games as my old i7-2600k 4.5Ghz - but this is another story.

I will send it now to AMD for RMA 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## toxzl2

BUFUMAN said:


> Mine Boots up directly. After I used DOCP settings. After that I could manage to use my system.
> 
> At Ryzen Master you can see the used timings. This should be your base you can build up on this.
> 
> Every time your system does a boot circle it starts training your RAM again.
> Memory Clear disabled doesn't clear the last settings unless u change something.
> 
> 1. do a profile backup
> 2. Set clear memory on disabled
> 3. Make sure fast Boot ist disabled
> 
> Try it.
> 
> On my Ryzen 1700x "DRAM boot Voltage"set to Auto was also helping me with a clear boot.
> 
> But on Ryzen 3800x I prefer to set the DRAM Boot to the same value as DRAM Voltage, otherwise I had error Code 0d.....
> 
> My odyssey a few post before....
> 
> Now my system is very good. And stable.
> This should be the CPU to buy for me, I should have wait 2 years more [emoji848]
> Good work AMD, finally [emoji41]
> 
> I will stay on 3200mhz with CL14.
> The system works now like a Intel, plug an play with Power and stable.
> 
> I almost hate my Ryzen 1700x. It was not stable.
> 
> And not that much faster in Games like my i7-2600k 4.5Ghz - but this is another story.
> 
> I will send it now to AMD for RMA
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


I changed overclock from Manual to DOCP 3200 but changing the mem overclock to 3600 and now I have 2 boot cycles, QLed Red, Reset, QLed Red, Success

I think that's the default cycle because I loaded all default options and it takes 2 boot cycles to successfully boot.

Also, changing VBoot DRAM from 1.4V to Auto helped me with a random shut down code 8 on the first boot cycle.

Why do you disable Fast Boot?

Thanks a lot for the tips


----------



## abso

BUFUMAN said:


> Here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Does that mean I should connect mouse and keyboard to 1 of the 4 USB3 Ports on the left next to the bios flashback button?


----------



## BUFUMAN

abso said:


> Does that mean I should connect mouse and keyboard to 1 of the 4 USB3 Ports on the left next to the bios flashback button?


First row on the top is connected to CPU.

I only use it for my mouse. My Corshair RGB 75 keyboard sometimes don't work at the first row. After CMOS clear I can hit any button nothing happens, need to reset to get it work again.









Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BUFUMAN

toxzl2 said:


> I changed overclock from Manual to DOCP 3200 but changing the mem overclock to 3600 and now I have 2 boot cycles, QLed Red, Reset, QLed Red, Success
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's the default cycle because I loaded all default options and it takes 2 boot cycles to successfully boot.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, changing VBoot DRAM from 1.4V to Auto helped me with a random shut down code 8 on the first boot cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you disable Fast Boot?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for the tips


Every time? Does it cold boot with 3200mhz without that?

Did you used the same values for 3600mhz??
I mean did you just change the speed?


Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mech0z

datspike said:


> Just try it, and don't forget to set BCO to +200 because you probably wont see any gains in SC perf without it. Depends if your cpu is already masing out on 4.3Ghz SC or not.


Not stable tried setting PBO manual 600/200/1 and 0/0/1 + 0 and 0/0/1 +100, first 2 booted and ran for some time but then crashed with the "BSOD KERNEL AUTO BOOST LOCK ACQUISITION WITH RAISED IRQL" and the last one didnt boot into windows

The 0/0/1 +0 did complete a cinebench r20 with 4025/4050 allcore compared to 3975

This is the only setting I have changed other than memory settings and IF running 1:1 3766 Mhz CL16 which is stable by itself with PBO Enabled am I supposed to change anything else?


----------



## toxzl2

BUFUMAN said:


> Every time? Does it cold boot with 3200mhz without that?
> 
> Did you used the same values for 3600mhz??
> I mean did you just change the speed?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


No, I changed all the timings as usmus ryzen calculator 3600 safe profile so I changed Manual Overclock to DOCP 3200 because there is no other option... and then I changed RAM speed to 3600. Changed timings, voltages, etc and no problems. I solved the boot cycle problem doing that but like I said, it does 2 cycles by default ( I loaded all default BIOS settings to test it )

Manual Overclock, not DOCP, was giving me 3 boot cycles, no idea why and DRAM Voltage Boot Auto Fixed a shutdown when I turned on my PC before boot cycle.


----------



## toxzl2

toxzl2 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I can imagine how annoying it is.
> 
> What RAM set are you using? And have you tried to reset everything like mentioned before?
> 
> 
> I am using GSKILL TridentZ RGB 3200 CL14 with DOCP standard 14 14 14 34 48... every other setting Auto. I have to change RC manually to 48. Stable in Windows. Also I have tried 14 14 14 34 48 560 416 256 8 6 39 exactly as my XMP1 SPD info in BIOS. Stable in Windows too. Cold boot issues still persist with DOCP or Manual. Voltages Vboot 1.35, RAM 1.35, SOC auto (works best for boot, if I change it, more errors and auto restarts when power on)
> 
> Do you recommend other timmings? voltages?
> 
> I have reset everything several times.


I have to go back to Manual, not DOCP, I got 1 memory error doing memtest. Manual, no errors yet but now I have 3 boot cycles. Red, again, Red, again, Red, success


----------



## BUFUMAN

toxzl2 said:


> No, I changed all the timings as usmus ryzen calculator 3600 safe profile so I changed Manual Overclock to DOCP 3200 because there is no other option... and then I changed RAM speed to 3600. Changed timings, voltages, etc and no problems. I solved the boot cycle problem doing that but like I said, it does 2 cycles by default ( I loaded all default BIOS settings to test it )
> 
> 
> 
> Manual Overclock, not DOCP, was giving me 3 boot cycles, no idea why and DRAM Voltage Boot Auto Fixed a shutdown when I turned on my PC before boot cycle.


Hmm I think you don't need DOCP it was just the base for The "Ohm" stuff (sorry don't know how to explain it better). 

Before Ryzen 3800 I could use Ryzen Timing Checker for this method to find the right working Values.

I think that some values don't match up with the RAM sometimes at Ryzen Memory Calculator. This is not 100% working. 

I would use the auto values for ProcOdt and so on, set thes values fix in your UEFI. 
Set the Voltage for Ram fix. And go with auto for the rest. From there you can begin to work your way.

I could not accept this fu retraining all the time. This Mainboard needs just for default boot Endless time...

Do something pls take a USB stick go to Uefi safe your Settings to the stick at Profiles. Post your settings here.

It could be possible that some of us can help you out.

At Tapatalk I can't see any signature. I would recommend you to use a signature with the Details of your system. Copy mine and change the parts. 

If you use DOCP with default values can your Mainboard boot directly or with retraining?

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## toxzl2

BUFUMAN said:


> Hmm I think you don't need DOCP it was just the base for The "Ohm" stuff (sorry don't know how to explain it better).
> 
> Before Ryzen 3800 I could use Ryzen Timing Checker for this method to find the right working Values.
> 
> I think that some values don't match up with the RAM sometimes at Ryzen Memory Calculator. This is not 100% working.
> 
> I would use the auto values for ProcOdt and so on, set thes values fix in your UEFI.
> Set the Voltage for Ram fix. And go with auto for the rest. From there you can begin to work your way.
> 
> I could not accept this fu retraining all the time. This Mainboard needs just for default boot Endless time...
> 
> Do something pls take a USB stick go to Uefi safe your Settings to the stick at Profiles. Post your settings here.
> 
> It could be possible that some of us can help you out.
> 
> At Tapatalk I can't see any signature. I would recommend you to use a signature with the Details of your system. Copy mine and change the parts.
> 
> If you use DOCP with default values can your Mainboard boot directly or with retraining?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


I just got 1 error at 2900% on memtest, is that ok?


----------



## BUFUMAN

toxzl2 said:


> I just got 1 error at 2900% on memtest, is that ok?


I only test it with this Karhu RAM Test.
It's worth every penny.

After that I could get my 1700x stable. 2.5years later [emoji23]

https://www.karhusoftware.com/ramtest/

I don't know mate but a error is not good if u like to have a stable system.

How long was your test with 2900%. ?

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BUFUMAN

Read here mate 

https://www.overclock.net/forum/180...y-tester-ram-test.html#/topics/1644432?page=1

Tapatalk is so fu upped it show the wrong url
If you can't open it, use your browsers to get the right hyperlink....



Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## amin12345

The EDC limit set to 1 really works for boosting all cores and single core to their MAX! Thanks to the guy that figured this out.

Here is what I did to get it to work 
Set your ram timmings to whatever you prefer.
And the fclk to half that of your ram speed.

In extreme Tweaker/core performance boost

set it to – Auto

In extreme Tweaker/precision boost overdrive

precision boost overdrive = auto
max cpu boost clock override = auto
platform throttle limit = auto
Set all 3 options to AUTO

In extreme Tweaker/digi+ power control
cpu load-line calibration set to = LEVEL 3
cpu current capability to 140%

In advanced/amd cbs/nbio common options/xfr enhancement/accepted 
precision boost overdrive = auto
and precision boost overdrive = auto



now in
advanced/amd overclocking/amd overclocking/precision boost override 
precision boost override set this to -advanced
PBO limits to manual
PPT limit =0
TDC limit =0
EDC limit =1
precision boost overdrive scalar - manual =10x
max cpu boost clock override =200mhz
and the thermal throttle to =200
save and restart.





DO THIS TO AVOID WINDOWS BSOD AND ERRORS.

In advanced/amd cbs/cpu common options
Set everything in there to AUTO
In advanced/amd cbs/nbio common options/smu common options
Set everything to AUTO

MY CPU IS 3900X.
BIOS VERSION 0075 got BSOD, I Tried BIOS 7704 it wouldnt boost then I tried bios 7501 and no BSOD yet seems stable and it boosts same as 0075.
I think this should work on any Bios.

This screenshot is from when cinebench R20 is running in the background all cores boosting to 4149MHz to 4199MHz and single core boosting to 4600MHz.

If you restart and it goes stright back to the BIOS Menu and your mouse or keyborad does not work just press the red button on the motherboard under the Graphics card next to the big start button to load the default again and load your bios again save and exit.


----------



## amin12345

Kagetenshi said:


> I'm having similar troubles. CB scores all down. No amount of tinkering on my part has fixed it so far.


Try my post Above.


----------



## toxzl2

BUFUMAN said:


> I only test it with this Karhu RAM Test.
> It's worth every penny.
> 
> After that I could get my 1700x stable. 2.5years later [emoji23]
> 
> https://www.karhusoftware.com/ramtest/
> 
> I don't know mate but a error is not good if u like to have a stable system.
> 
> How long was your test with 2900%. ?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


FIxed my errors, 20000% memtest and no errors... I had to change CL from 14 to 15, I guess It was too low. 

I still have the 3 boot cycle problem, I will do a video to show you how it performs.


----------



## BUFUMAN

toxzl2 said:


> FIxed my errors, 20000% memtest and no errors... I had to change CL from 14 to 15, I guess It was too low.
> 
> I still have the 3 boot cycle problem, I will do a video to show you how it performs.


i dont need the video. 
I know this behavior to good, what i or we could check, is your settings.
POST that TXT file pls.


----------



## BUFUMAN

moving up to 3333Mhz CL14 on DOCP Base.

RAM TEST 6734% without error.

CB15 faster
CB20 slightly Slower first time Singlecore benchmark with 496 pts.


----------



## datspike

amin12345 said:


> The EDC limit set to 1 really works for boosting all cores and single core to their MAX! Thanks to the guy that figured this out.=


Check your MT scores with EDC=1 and EDC=auto
For me with 3800X - EDC=1 introduces clock stretching at higher power consumption tasks like R15/R20 and I get lower scores. 
You can check that by using HWinfo and comparing normal core clocks to effective core clocks


Spoiler


----------



## toxzl2

BUFUMAN said:


> i dont need the video.
> I know this behavior to good, what i or we could check, is your settings.
> POST that TXT file pls.


Here are my settings:

[2020/01/08 11:34:19]
Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Performance Enhancer [Auto]
CPU Core Ratio [44.00]
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3600MHz]
FCLK Frequency [1800MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Auto]
SMT Mode [Auto]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
Precision Boost Overdrive [Auto]
Max CPU Boost Clock Override [Auto]
Platform Thermal Throttle Limit [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [15]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [16]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [15]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [16]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [32]
Trc [48]
TrrdS [6]
TrrdL [9]
Tfaw [36]
TwtrS [4]
TwtrL [14]
Twr [26]
Trcpage [Auto]
TrdrdScl [5]
TwrwrScl [5]
Trfc [345]
Trfc2 [384]
Trfc4 [Auto]
Tcwl [14]
Trtp [10]
Trdwr [8]
Twrrd [3]
TwrwrSc [1]
TwrwrSd [7]
TwrwrDd [7]
TrdrdSc [1]
TrdrdSd [5]
TrdrdDd [5]
Tcke [8]
ProcODT [34.3 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
Power Down Enable [Enabled]
RttNom [Rtt_Nom Disable]
RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
RttPark [RZQ/5]
MemAddrCmdSetup [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
MemCkeSetup [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
CPU Current Capability [Auto]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
DRAM Current Capability [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [Auto]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CLDO VDDP voltage [Auto]
CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
- CPU Core Voltage Override [1.20000]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.00000]
DRAM Voltage [1.40000]
CLDO VDDG voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Auto]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
Q-Code LED Function [Enabled]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
NVMe RAID mode [Disabled]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX8_2：X4/X4 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
When system is in working state [On]
In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [Off]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Device [Samsung SSD 850 PRO 256GB]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB2.0 DISK 1100 [Auto]
Seagate BUP Slim BK 0302 [Auto]
USB3.1_E1 [Enabled]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Enabled]
USB3_6 [Enabled]
USB3_7 [Enabled]
USB3_8 [Enabled]
USB3_9 [Enabled]
USB3_10 [Enabled]
USB2_11 [Enabled]
USB2_12 [Enabled]
USB2_13 [Enabled]
USB2_14 [Enabled]
USB_15 [Enabled]
USB_16 [Enabled]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Manual]
CPU Upper Temperature [75]
CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
CPU Middle Temperature [60]
CPU Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [41]
CPU Lower Temperature [40]
CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%) [41]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 1 Upper Temperature [75]
Chassis Fan 1 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 1 Middle Temperature [60]
Chassis Fan 1 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [40]
Chassis Fan 1 Lower Temperature [40]
Chassis Fan 1 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [40]
Allow Fan Stop [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 2 Upper Temperature [75]
Chassis Fan 2 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle Temperature [60]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [41]
Chassis Fan 2 Lower Temperature [40]
Chassis Fan 2 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [41]
Allow Fan Stop [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 3 Upper Temperature [75]
Chassis Fan 3 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 3 Middle Temperature [60]
Chassis Fan 3 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [41]
Chassis Fan 3 Lower Temperature [40]
Chassis Fan 3 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [41]
Allow Fan Stop [Disabled]
AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
NVMe Support [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
AMI Native NVMe Driver Support [Enabled]
Boot Logo Display [Enabled]
POST Delay Time [0 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Disabled]
OS Type [Windows UEFI mode]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name [4.4 3600 1.2V]
Save to Profile [1]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
DIMM Slot Number [DIMM_A2]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]
Custom Pstate0 [Auto]
L1 Stream HW Prefetcher [Auto]
L2 Stream HW Prefetcher [Auto]
Core Performance Boost [Auto]
Global C-state Control [Auto]
DRAM ECC Enable [Auto]
DRAM scrub time [Auto]
Poison scrubber control [Auto]
Redirect scrubber control [Auto]
Redirect scrubber limit [Auto]
NUMA nodes per socket [Auto]
Memory interleaving [Auto]
Memory interleaving size [Auto]
1TB remap [Auto]
DRAM map inversion [Auto]
ACPI SRAT L3 Cache As NUMA Domain [Auto]
ACPI SLIT Distance Control [Auto]
ACPI SLIT remote relative distance [Auto]
GMI encryption control [Auto]
xGMI encryption control [Auto]
CAKE CRC perf bounds Control [Auto]
4-link xGMI max speed [Auto]
3-link xGMI max speed [Auto]
Disable DF to external IP SyncFloodPropagation [Auto]
Disable DF sync flood propagation [Auto]
CC6 memory region encryption [Auto]
Memory Clear [Auto]
Overclock [Auto]
Power Down Enable [Auto]
Cmd2T [Auto]
Gear Down Mode [Auto]
CAD Bus Timing User Controls [Auto]
CAD Bus Drive Strength User Controls [Auto]
Data Bus Configuration User Controls [Auto]
Data Poisoning [Auto]
DRAM Post Package Repair [Disable]
RCD Parity [Auto]
DRAM Address Command Parity Retry [Auto]
Write CRC Enable [Auto]
DRAM Write CRC Enable and Retry Limit [Auto]
Disable Memory Error Injection [True]
DRAM ECC Symbol Size [Auto]
DRAM UECC Retry [Auto]
TSME [Auto]
Data Scramble [Auto]
DFE Read Training [Auto]
FFE Write Training [Auto]
PMU Pattern Bits Control [Auto]
MR6VrefDQ Control [Auto]
CPU Vref Training Seed Control [Auto]
Chipselect Interleaving [Auto]
BankGroupSwap [Disabled]
BankGroupSwapAlt [Enabled]
Address Hash Bank 2 ColXor [3f8]
Address Hash Bank [Auto]
Address Hash CS [Auto]
Address Hash Rm [Auto]
SPD Read Optimization [Enabled]
MBIST Enable [Disabled]
Pattern Select [PRBS]
Pattern Length [3]
Aggressor Channel [1 Aggressor Channel]
Aggressor Static Lane Control [Disabled]
Target Static Lane Control [Disabled]
Worst Case Margin Granularity [Per Chip Select]
Read Voltage Sweep Step Size [1]
Read Timing Sweep Step Size [1]
Write Voltage Sweep Step Size [1]
Write Timing Sweep Step Size [1]
IOMMU [Auto]
Precision Boost Overdrive [Auto]
Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar [Auto]
FCLK Frequency [Auto]
SOC OVERCLOCK VID [0]
UCLK DIV1 MODE [Auto]
VDDP Voltage Control [Auto]
VDDG Voltage Control [Auto]
SoC/Uncore OC Mode [Auto]
LN2 Mode [Auto]
ACS Enable [Auto]
PCIe Ten Bit Tag Support [Auto]
Max Voltage Offset [Auto]
cTDP Control [Auto]
EfficiencyModeEn [Auto]
Package Power Limit Control [Auto]
APBDIS [Auto]
DF Cstates [Auto]
CPPC [Auto]
CPPC Preferred Cores [Auto]
BoostFmaxEn [Auto]
Early Link Speed [Auto]


----------



## Miiksu

Has anyone managed to get over 3466 MHz clock with four single rank b-die dimms? I can't find stable settings on my 3950X. I have two kits of F4-3200C14D-16GTZ. I would like to try someone else's findings.


----------



## rulik006

Miiksu said:


> Has anyone managed to get over 3466 MHz clock with four single rank b-die dimms? I can't find stable settings on my 3950X. I have two kits of F4-3200C14D-16GTZ. I would like to try someone else's findings.


Yes, i can even boot to 4000


----------



## larrydavid

Miiksu said:


> Has anyone managed to get over 3466 MHz clock with four single rank b-die dimms? I can't find stable settings on my 3950X. I have two kits of F4-3200C14D-16GTZ. I would like to try someone else's findings.


Fastest I can run is 4x8gb single rank b-die at 3333mhz with the 3466 fast timings from the Ryzen Dram Calculator on a 3700x.

It'd be great if someone could post 3466+ timings from Ryzen Master.


----------



## BUFUMAN

@toxzl2

[2020/01/08 11:34:19]
Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Performance Enhancer [Auto]
CPU Core Ratio [44.00] > Set Multi or use Boost u need to decide
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3600MHz]
FCLK Frequency [1800MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Auto] > Set Multi or use Boost u need to decide


Precision Boost Overdrive [Auto] > Set Multi or use Boost u need to decide

Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto] > 3 or 5
DRAM CAS# Latency [15]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [16]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [15]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [16]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [32]

ProcODT [34.3 ohm] > you need to check this Value with DOCP. I would use the default Value for this.

Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
Power Down Enable [Enabled]
RttNom [Rtt_Nom Disable]
RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
RttPark [RZQ/5]

MemAddrCmdSetup [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
MemCkeSetup [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [20.0 Ohm] > you can try 24
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [20.0 Ohm] > you can try 24
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]

FOR THIS Section > Use the recomended Settings from CALC for best DRAM and CPU Stabilty!

CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto] 
CPU Current Capability [Auto]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto] 
VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
DRAM Current Capability [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [Auto] > same as DRAM Voltage =1.4

CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
- CPU Core Voltage Override [1.20000]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.00000] > try 1,025 
DRAM Voltage [1.40000]


Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto] > Disabled

Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled] > Disabled


CPU Q-Fan Control [DC Mode] > How many PINS does your FAN's have? 4? > go for PWM
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec] > 2 or 5sec
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM] >600


Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode] > How many PINS does your FAN's have? 4? > go for PWM
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec] > 2 or 5sec
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM] > 600

Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode] > How many PINS does your FAN's have? 4? > go for PWM
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec] > 2 or 5sec
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM] > 600

Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode] > How many PINS does your FAN's have? 4? > go for PWM

Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec] > 2 or 5sec
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM] >600



Fast Boot [Enabled] > disbaled

Boot Logo Display [Enabled]> disabled
POST Delay Time [0 sec] >5 sec
Launch CSM [Disabled] > i use CSM
OS Type [Windows UEFI mode] > antoher OS


DRAM ECC Enable [Auto] > disabeld

Memory Clear [Auto] > disabled


----------



## infraredbg

This is what I'm currently at 3600MHz with 2x16GB B-Die. Had to put tRCDRD to 15. Everything else is nicely tight, I think. All done manually, no calculators.





















Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P. Standard]
D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3200 14-14-14-34-1.35V]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3600MHz]
FCLK Frequency [1800MHz]

Mem Over Clock Fail Count [3]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [15]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
Trc [42]
TrrdS [4]
TrrdL [4]
Tfaw [16]
TwtrS [4]
TwtrL [8]
Twr [10]
Trcpage [Auto]
TrdrdScl [2]
TwrwrScl [2]
Trfc [280]
Trfc2 [Auto]
Trfc4 [Auto]
Tcwl [12]
Trtp [8]
Trdwr [8]
Twrrd [2]
TwrwrSc [1]
TwrwrSd [6]
TwrwrDd [6]
TrdrdSc [1]
TrdrdSd [4]
TrdrdDd [4]
Tcke [1]
ProcODT [43.6 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [Auto]
RttWr [Auto]
RttPark [Auto]
MemAddrCmdSetup [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
MemCkeSetup [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [Auto]

CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.00000]
DRAM Voltage [1.45000]
CLDO VDDG voltage [0.900]


----------



## BUFUMAN

My Settings atm:


----------



## BUFUMAN

infraredbg said:


> This is what I'm currently at 3600MHz with 2x16GB B-Die. Had to put tRCDRD to 15. Everything else is nicely tight, I think. All done manually, no calculators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant open that CMO Backupfile. You need to safe it with CTRL-F2 as a txt file.


----------



## toxzl2

BUFUMAN said:


> toxzl2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my settings:
> 
> [2020/01/08 11:34:19]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Performance Enhancer [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [44.00] > Set Multi or use Boost u need to decide
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3600MHz]
> FCLK Frequency [1800MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Auto] > Set Multi or use Boost u need to decide
> 
> 
> Precision Boost Overdrive [Auto] > Set Multi or use Boost u need to decide
> 
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto] > 3 or 5
> DRAM CAS# Latency [15]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [16]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [15]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [16]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [32]
> 
> ProcODT [34.3 ohm] > you need to check this Value with DOCP. I would use the default Value for this.
> 
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
> Power Down Enable [Enabled]
> RttNom [Rtt_Nom Disable]
> RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
> RttPark [RZQ/5]
> 
> MemAddrCmdSetup [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [20.0 Ohm] > you can try 24
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [20.0 Ohm] > you can try 24
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
> 
> FOR THIS Section > Use the recomended Settings from CALC for best DRAM and CPU Stabilty!
> 
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> CPU Current Capability [Auto]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [Auto] > same as DRAM Voltage =1.4
> 
> CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
> - CPU Core Voltage Override [1.20000]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.00000] > try 1,025
> DRAM Voltage [1.40000]
> 
> 
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto] > Disabled
> 
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled] > Disabled
> 
> 
> CPU Q-Fan Control [DC Mode] > How many PINS does your FAN's have? 4? > go for PWM
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec] > 2 or 5sec
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM] >600
> 
> 
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode] > How many PINS does your FAN's have? 4? > go for PWM
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec] > 2 or 5sec
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM] > 600
> 
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode] > How many PINS does your FAN's have? 4? > go for PWM
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec] > 2 or 5sec
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM] > 600
> 
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode] > How many PINS does your FAN's have? 4? > go for PWM
> 
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec] > 2 or 5sec
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM] >600
> 
> 
> 
> Fast Boot [Enabled] > disbaled
> 
> Boot Logo Display [Enabled]> disabled
> POST Delay Time [0 sec] >5 sec
> Launch CSM [Disabled] > i use CSM
> OS Type [Windows UEFI mode] > antoher OS
> 
> 
> DRAM ECC Enable [Auto] > disabeld
> 
> Memory Clear [Auto] > disabled
> 
> 
> 
> None worked, I still have 3 boot cycles, the only way to lower it down to 2 boot cycles is to change Overclock from Manual to DOCP and then adjust memory frequency to 3600.
> 
> 2 boot cycles seem to be normal on my motherboard because I changed everything to default, no overclock, no changes and it takes 2 boot cycles to boot.
> 
> 2 Boot Cycles example: QLed Red, no shutdown but codes again, QLed Red, successful boot.
> 
> 3 Boot Cycles example: QLed Red, no shutdown but codes again, QLed Red, no shutdown but codes again, QLed Red, Orange, White, Green, successful boot.
Click to expand...


----------



## infraredbg

BUFUMAN said:


> infraredbg said:
> 
> 
> 
> cant open that CMO Backupfile. You need to safe it with CTRL-F2 as a txt file.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the standard CMO profile to load from bios, not the text variant. I've put relevant settings in the code block. I've added txt extension just to be able to attach it.
> It was done for my local forum to help people, who have the same motherboard, so they can directly load it and tweak from there.
Click to expand...


----------



## roco_smith

Miiksu said:


> Has anyone managed to get over 3466 MHz clock with four single rank b-die dimms? I can't find stable settings on my 3950X. I have two kits of F4-3200C14D-16GTZ. I would like to try someone else's findings.


I have no problem at all with my Bdie memory kit 4x8GB Corsair RGB Pro , super stable at 3800MHZ FLCK 1900 on my Crosshair VI Extreme


----------



## Malcom28

maxrealliti said:


> I use these dies, everything works fine, the maximum that I managed to squeeze out of memory 3733 with c16 1.42


Thanks got it feels solid runs perfect.


----------



## Miiksu

roco_smith said:


> I have no problem at all with my Bdie memory kit 4x8GB Corsair RGB Pro , super stable at 3800MHZ FLCK 1900 on my Crosshair VI Extreme


Can u share ur settings?


----------



## BUFUMAN

infraredbg said:


> BUFUMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the standard CMO profile to load from bios, not the text variant. I've put relevant settings in the code block. I've added txt extension just to be able to attach it.
> 
> It was done for my local forum to help people, who have the same motherboard, so they can directly load it and tweak from there.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Disc0

amin12345 said:


> The EDC limit set to 1 really works for boosting all cores and single core to their MAX! Thanks to the guy that figured this out.
> 
> Here is what I did to get it to work
> Set your ram timmings to whatever you prefer.
> And the fclk to half that of your ram speed.
> 
> In extreme Tweaker/core performance boost
> 
> set it to – Auto
> 
> In extreme Tweaker/precision boost overdrive
> 
> precision boost overdrive = auto
> max cpu boost clock override = auto
> platform throttle limit = auto
> Set all 3 options to AUTO
> 
> In extreme Tweaker/digi+ power control
> cpu load-line calibration set to = LEVEL 3
> cpu current capability to 140%
> 
> In advanced/amd cbs/nbio common options/xfr enhancement/accepted
> precision boost overdrive = auto
> and precision boost overdrive = auto
> 
> 
> 
> now in
> advanced/amd overclocking/amd overclocking/precision boost override
> precision boost override set this to -advanced
> PBO limits to manual
> PPT limit =0
> TDC limit =0
> EDC limit =1
> precision boost overdrive scalar - manual =10x
> max cpu boost clock override =200mhz
> and the thermal throttle to =200
> save and restart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO THIS TO AVOID WINDOWS BSOD AND ERRORS.
> 
> In advanced/amd cbs/cpu common options
> Set everything in there to AUTO
> In advanced/amd cbs/nbio common options/smu common options
> Set everything to AUTO
> 
> MY CPU IS 3900X.
> BIOS VERSION 0075 got BSOD, I Tried BIOS 7704 it wouldnt boost then I tried bios 7501 and no BSOD yet seems stable and it boosts same as 0075.
> I think this should work on any Bios.
> 
> This screenshot is from when cinebench R20 is running in the background all cores boosting to 4149MHz to 4199MHz and single core boosting to 4600MHz.
> 
> If you restart and it goes stright back to the BIOS Menu and your mouse or keyborad does not work just press the red button on the motherboard under the Graphics card next to the big start button to load the default again and load your bios again save and exit.



Tried this with 7704 and my MC boost went up to 4050 from 3950mhz, but SC boost was abismal, it was up to 2020mhz. 

MY CPU is 3600.
Is there any other setting that is affecting SC bbost? Usualy it is 4200mhz.


----------



## kuutale

amin12345 said:


> The EDC limit set to 1 really works for boosting all cores and single core to their MAX! Thanks to the guy that figured this out.
> 
> Here is what I did to get it to work
> Set your ram timmings to whatever you prefer.
> And the fclk to half that of your ram speed.
> 
> In extreme Tweaker/core performance boost
> 
> set it to – Auto
> 
> In extreme Tweaker/precision boost overdrive
> 
> precision boost overdrive = auto
> max cpu boost clock override = auto
> platform throttle limit = auto
> Set all 3 options to AUTO
> 
> In extreme Tweaker/digi+ power control
> cpu load-line calibration set to = LEVEL 3
> cpu current capability to 140%
> 
> In advanced/amd cbs/nbio common options/xfr enhancement/accepted
> precision boost overdrive = auto
> and precision boost overdrive = auto
> 
> 
> 
> now in
> advanced/amd overclocking/amd overclocking/precision boost override
> precision boost override set this to -advanced
> PBO limits to manual
> PPT limit =0
> TDC limit =0
> EDC limit =1
> precision boost overdrive scalar - manual =10x
> max cpu boost clock override =200mhz
> and the thermal throttle to =200
> save and restart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO THIS TO AVOID WINDOWS BSOD AND ERRORS.
> 
> In advanced/amd cbs/cpu common options
> Set everything in there to AUTO
> In advanced/amd cbs/nbio common options/smu common options
> Set everything to AUTO
> 
> MY CPU IS 3900X.
> BIOS VERSION 0075 got BSOD, I Tried BIOS 7704 it wouldnt boost then I tried bios 7501 and no BSOD yet seems stable and it boosts same as 0075.
> I think this should work on any Bios.
> 
> This screenshot is from when cinebench R20 is running in the background all cores boosting to 4149MHz to 4199MHz and single core boosting to 4600MHz.
> 
> If you restart and it goes stright back to the BIOS Menu and your mouse or keyborad does not work just press the red button on the motherboard under the Graphics card next to the big start button to load the default again and load your bios again save and exit.




this "trick" works 3950x no need set llc or cpu current capability and get "old" good performance back 7704 bios version. I must look how voltages jumping, i guess ryzen "safe" zone is 1.3v-1.45v


----------



## Kagetenshi

amin12345 said:


> Try my post Above.



I can't believe it, but this worked so damn well. My CPU is performing on a whole other level now. Never seen anything like it.


----------



## Giuseppe Io

3950x very good 


In Extreme Tweaker / precisione boost overdrive

precisione boost overdrive = auto
max cpu boost clock override = auto
platform throttle limit = auto
Imposta tutte e 3 le opzioni su AUTO

In extreme Tweaker / digi + power control
cpu calibrazione della linea di carico impostata su = LIVELLO 3
capacità di corrente della cpu al 140%

In avanzato / amd CBS / nbio opzioni comuni / XFR valorizzazione / accettato
spinta precisione overdrive = auto
e precisione spinta overdrive = auto



ora in
avanzato / amd overclocking / amd overclocking / precisione spinta Override
spinta precisione di override impostare questo a -Advanced
limiti PBO a manuale
Limite PPT = 0
Limite TDC = 0
Limite EDC = 1
precisione overdrive overdrive scalare - manuale = 10x
max cpu boost clock override = 200mhz
e l'acceleratore termico a = 200
salva e riavvia.


----------



## BUFUMAN

BUFUMAN said:


> @toxzl2
> 
> [2020/01/08 11:34:19]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Performance Enhancer [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [44.00] > Set Multi or use Boost u need to decide
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3600MHz]
> FCLK Frequency [1800MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Auto] > Set Multi or use Boost u need to decide
> 
> 
> Precision Boost Overdrive [Auto] > Set Multi or use Boost u need to decide
> 
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto] > 3 or 5
> DRAM CAS# Latency [15]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [16]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [15]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [16]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [32]
> 
> ProcODT [34.3 ohm] > you need to check this Value with DOCP. I would use the default Value for this.
> 
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
> Power Down Enable [Enabled]
> RttNom [Rtt_Nom Disable]
> RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
> RttPark [RZQ/5]
> 
> MemAddrCmdSetup [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [20.0 Ohm] > you can try 24
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [20.0 Ohm] > you can try 24
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
> 
> FOR THIS Section > Use the recomended Settings from CALC for best DRAM and CPU Stabilty!
> 
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> CPU Current Capability [Auto]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [Auto] > same as DRAM Voltage =1.4
> 
> CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
> - CPU Core Voltage Override [1.20000]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.00000] > try 1,025
> DRAM Voltage [1.40000]
> 
> 
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto] > Disabled
> 
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled] > Disabled
> 
> 
> CPU Q-Fan Control [DC Mode] > How many PINS does your FAN's have? 4? > go for PWM
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec] > 2 or 5sec
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM] >600
> 
> 
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode] > How many PINS does your FAN's have? 4? > go for PWM
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec] > 2 or 5sec
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM] > 600
> 
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode] > How many PINS does your FAN's have? 4? > go for PWM
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec] > 2 or 5sec
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM] > 600
> 
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode] > How many PINS does your FAN's have? 4? > go for PWM
> 
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec] > 2 or 5sec
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM] >600
> 
> 
> 
> Fast Boot [Enabled] > disbaled
> 
> Boot Logo Display [Enabled]> disabled
> POST Delay Time [0 sec] >5 sec
> Launch CSM [Disabled] > i use CSM
> OS Type [Windows UEFI mode] > antoher OS
> 
> 
> DRAM ECC Enable [Auto] > disabeld
> 
> Memory Clear [Auto] > disabled


 @toxzl2
did you try it? or some of it?


----------



## Kagetenshi

amin12345 said:


> The EDC limit set to 1 really works for boosting all cores and single core to their MAX! Thanks to the guy that figured this out.
> 
> Here is what I did to get it to work
> Set your ram timmings to whatever you prefer.
> And the fclk to half that of your ram speed.
> 
> In extreme Tweaker/core performance boost
> 
> set it to – Auto
> 
> In extreme Tweaker/precision boost overdrive
> 
> precision boost overdrive = auto
> max cpu boost clock override = auto
> platform throttle limit = auto
> Set all 3 options to AUTO
> 
> In extreme Tweaker/digi+ power control
> cpu load-line calibration set to = LEVEL 3
> cpu current capability to 140%
> 
> In advanced/amd cbs/nbio common options/xfr enhancement/accepted
> precision boost overdrive = auto
> and precision boost overdrive = auto
> 
> 
> 
> now in
> advanced/amd overclocking/amd overclocking/precision boost override
> precision boost override set this to -advanced
> PBO limits to manual
> PPT limit =0
> TDC limit =0
> EDC limit =1
> precision boost overdrive scalar - manual =10x
> max cpu boost clock override =200mhz
> and the thermal throttle to =200
> save and restart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO THIS TO AVOID WINDOWS BSOD AND ERRORS.
> 
> In advanced/amd cbs/cpu common options
> Set everything in there to AUTO
> In advanced/amd cbs/nbio common options/smu common options
> Set everything to AUTO
> 
> MY CPU IS 3900X.
> BIOS VERSION 0075 got BSOD, I Tried BIOS 7704 it wouldnt boost then I tried bios 7501 and no BSOD yet seems stable and it boosts same as 0075.
> I think this should work on any Bios.
> 
> This screenshot is from when cinebench R20 is running in the background all cores boosting to 4149MHz to 4199MHz and single core boosting to 4600MHz.
> 
> If you restart and it goes stright back to the BIOS Menu and your mouse or keyborad does not work just press the red button on the motherboard under the Graphics card next to the big start button to load the default again and load your bios again save and exit.



Just a note from some of my own stability testing:
Power profiles can determine whether this is stable or not. Your recommendations are great (including the LLC because without it you can get instability when going rapidly to all-core loads), but 1usmus Ryzen Universal profile is too aggressive. I had single core reliably hitting 4.7ghz (3900x), and in video-editing and photo-editing benchmarks this was too extreme on this power profile. I tried various power adjustments to try to control the voltage, heat and power draw but h264 encoding and decoding was too intense to accomodate without compromising stability somewhere else. 



I then moved to Ryzen Balanced, and it was stable, but too timid.


I found that the generic 1usmus Ryzen Power Plan was the best power plan for these settings. I still get crazy high boost. Even 4.7ghz (3900x) sometimes, but it doesn't hold those frequencies as aggressively and this gives temps and voltage some time to relax.


Anyone struggling with stability with these settings, please do check your Power Options.


----------



## spongebobsq1

Im having the same problem with my 3800 on the newest bios .Its great a multi core 4.3 and 4.5 then do a single core test and down to 3.5 on cinebench 20


----------



## amin12345

Disc0 said:


> Tried this with 7704 and my MC boost went up to 4050 from 3950mhz, but SC boost was abismal, it was up to 2020mhz.
> 
> MY CPU is 3600.
> Is there any other setting that is affecting SC bbost? Usualy it is 4200mhz.


I would try another BIOS.


----------



## amin12345

kuutale said:


> this "trick" works 3950x no need set llc or cpu current capability and get "old" good performance back 7704 bios version. I must look how voltages jumping, i guess ryzen "safe" zone is 1.3v-1.45v


Are you stable without setting LLC or CPU current capability? For me its unstable without setting LLC.


----------



## amin12345

Kagetenshi said:


> Just a note from some of my own stability testing:
> Power profiles can determine whether this is stable or not. Your recommendations are great (including the LLC because without it you can get instability when going rapidly to all-core loads), but 1usmus Ryzen Universal profile is too aggressive. I had single core reliably hitting 4.7ghz (3900x), and in video-editing and photo-editing benchmarks this was too extreme on this power profile. I tried various power adjustments to try to control the voltage, heat and power draw but h264 encoding and decoding was too intense to accomodate without compromising stability somewhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> I then moved to Ryzen Balanced, and it was stable, but too timid.
> 
> 
> I found that the generic 1usmus Ryzen Power Plan was the best power plan for these settings. I still get crazy high boost. Even 4.7ghz (3900x) sometimes, but it doesn't hold those frequencies as aggressively and this gives temps and voltage some time to relax.
> 
> 
> Anyone struggling with stability with these settings, please do check your Power Options.


I sometimes get BSOD when using chrome browser watching youtube or something then I set my LLC to 4 I got more stable and changed from windows balanced to 1usmus Ryzen Power Plan and so far its not BSOD.


----------



## amin12345

Kagetenshi said:


> I can't believe it, but this worked so damn well. My CPU is performing on a whole other level now. Never seen anything like it.


GLAD it is working for you..


----------



## amin12345

spongebobsq1 said:


> Im having the same problem with my 3800 on the newest bios .Its great a multi core 4.3 and 4.5 then do a single core test and down to 3.5 on cinebench 20


Try with BIOS 7501.


----------



## toxzl2

*toxzl2*



BUFUMAN said:


> @toxzl2
> did you try it? or some of it?


Yes, my friend, none worked.


----------



## BUFUMAN

toxzl2 said:


> Yes, my friend, none worked.


Hmm.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## stinger2k

Miiksu said:


> Has anyone managed to get over 3466 MHz clock with four single rank b-die dimms? I can't find stable settings on my 3950X. I have two kits of F4-3200C14D-16GTZ. I would like to try someone else's findings.


Do have four of this Sticks on C7H-WIFI (Daisy Chain), on your C6H it should be easy to do because T-Topology.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

stinger2k said:


> Do have four of this Sticks on C7H-WIFI (Daisy Chain), on your C6H it should be easy to do because T-Topology.


Can i have link to Zen2 timing checker 
THX


----------



## MegamanAT

BUFUMAN said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


I am facing the same issue with my 3900x. MC is great. Went up to 7170 from 7020. But SC went down from 500 to 460. It's boosting fine to 4600 for seconds, but then it goes down to 2000-3500.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Can i have link to Zen2 timing checker
> 
> THX


As far as I know it won't work. Use Ryzen Master for that.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## varyak

amin12345 said:


> The EDC limit set to 1 really works for boosting all cores and single core to their MAX! Thanks to the guy that figured this out.
> 
> Here is what I did to get it to work
> Set your ram timmings to whatever you prefer.
> And the fclk to half that of your ram speed.
> 
> In extreme Tweaker/core performance boost
> 
> set it to – Auto
> 
> In extreme Tweaker/precision boost overdrive
> 
> precision boost overdrive = auto
> max cpu boost clock override = auto
> platform throttle limit = auto
> Set all 3 options to AUTO
> 
> In extreme Tweaker/digi+ power control
> cpu load-line calibration set to = LEVEL 3
> cpu current capability to 140%
> 
> In advanced/amd cbs/nbio common options/xfr enhancement/accepted
> precision boost overdrive = auto
> and precision boost overdrive = auto
> 
> 
> 
> now in
> advanced/amd overclocking/amd overclocking/precision boost override
> precision boost override set this to -advanced
> PBO limits to manual
> PPT limit =0
> TDC limit =0
> EDC limit =1
> precision boost overdrive scalar - manual =10x
> max cpu boost clock override =200mhz
> and the thermal throttle to =200
> save and restart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO THIS TO AVOID WINDOWS BSOD AND ERRORS.
> 
> In advanced/amd cbs/cpu common options
> Set everything in there to AUTO
> In advanced/amd cbs/nbio common options/smu common options
> Set everything to AUTO
> 
> MY CPU IS 3900X.
> BIOS VERSION 0075 got BSOD, I Tried BIOS 7704 it wouldnt boost then I tried bios 7501 and no BSOD yet seems stable and it boosts same as 0075.
> I think this should work on any Bios.
> 
> This screenshot is from when cinebench R20 is running in the background all cores boosting to 4149MHz to 4199MHz and single core boosting to 4600MHz.
> 
> If you restart and it goes stright back to the BIOS Menu and your mouse or keyborad does not work just press the red button on the motherboard under the Graphics card next to the big start button to load the default again and load your bios again save and exit.



I tested this as well and got a nice boost in MC Score in CB20, but single core im stuck at around 2Ghz with this.


----------



## ma3uk

EDC 1 work, but for good result in singlecore need disable C-State in AMD CBS and set Typical curent voltage.


----------



## MegamanAT

ma3uk said:


> EDC 1 work, but for good result in singlecore need disable C-State in AMD CBS and set Typical curent voltage.


could not find the option "typical current voltage" but only disabling c-state did the job for me. Got the best results ever. Thank you!!


----------



## Kagetenshi

amin12345 said:


> I sometimes get BSOD when using chrome browser watching youtube or something then I set my LLC to 4 I got more stable and changed from windows balanced to 1usmus Ryzen Power Plan and so far its not BSOD.



Just some further additions for those trying to dial this in.
I use the extended test on PCMark 10 to get some information on how stable these settings are on a variety of loads, and I eventually found that I needed to set the following:


For LLC, I left it at level 3, because even though level 4 keeps stability for multi-threaded loads (like cinebench), H264 loads (both encoding and decoding) and professional editing workloads, often caused a black screen followed by an immediate emergency power-cycle. I thought that this might be due to the LLC being too low, but in fact, what I found was that as I raised the LLC, I could trigger the power-cycle even faster. This leads me to believe that there is the potential for heat spikes during some heavy lightly threaded loads when core frequency approaches 4.7Ghz and the voltage exceeds 1.5v on the 3900x (even though it is only for a moment). The solution was to set both the LLC to level 3 (to curb v-droop on heave multi-threaded loads), and to add a CPU core voltage offset of -0.018. This combination keeps voltage from dropping too low under heavier multi-threaded scenarios (like cinebench), and prevents emergency power-cycling by the processor when a lower number of cores are hit by too much load, frequency and voltage. My CPU voltage now effectively has a ceiling of 1.487, and also gets propped up by the LLC, and I have had no further power-cycles. Others may not experience this if their thermal interface material is very good, or if their AIO is a 360ml or higher (mine is a 240ml). Interestingly, this voltage cap prevents the processor from boosting to 4.7ghz (it now caps at 4.675), but temperatures are also better, so I find that the general boosting behaviour still exceeds 4.6ghz very frequently and stability is further improved.


----------



## Miiksu

larrydavid said:


> Fastest I can run is 4x8gb single rank b-die at 3333mhz with the 3466 fast timings from the Ryzen Dram Calculator on a 3700x.
> 
> It'd be great if someone could post 3466+ timings from Ryzen Master.


I just checked karhu memtest and I got errors over 3333 MHz. But here is my fast 3333 settings. 



Code:


Memory Frequency [DDR4-3333MHz]
FCLK Frequency [1733MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Auto]
SMT Mode [Auto]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
Precision Boost Overdrive [Enabled]
Max CPU Boost Clock Override [Auto]
Platform Thermal Throttle Limit [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [8]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
Trc [29]
TrrdS [4]
TrrdL [6]
Tfaw [16]
TwtrS [4]
TwtrL [12]
Twr [12]
Trcpage [Auto]
TrdrdScl [Auto]
TwrwrScl [Auto]
Trfc [232]
Trfc2 [Auto]
Trfc4 [Auto]
Tcwl [14]
Trtp [8]
Trdwr [8]
Twrrd [4]
TwrwrSc [1]
TwrwrSd [7]
TwrwrDd [7]
TrdrdSc [1]
TrdrdSd [5]
TrdrdDd [5]
Tcke [1]
ProcODT [40 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [RZQ/7]
RttWr [RZQ/3]
RttPark [RZQ/1]
MemAddrCmdSetup [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
MemCkeSetup [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]

CPU SOC Voltage [Auto]
DRAM Voltage [1.47000]




stinger2k said:


> Do have four of this Sticks on C7H-WIFI (Daisy Chain), on your C6H it should be easy to do because T-Topology.


Nice. I got it booted: Can't say yet is it stable.


----------



## MegamanAT

Kagetenshi said:


> Just some further additions for those trying to dial this in.
> I use the extended test on PCMark 10 to get some information on how stable these settings are on a variety of loads, and I eventually found that I needed to set the following:
> 
> 
> For LLC, I left it at level 3, because even though level 4 keeps stability for multi-threaded loads (like cinebench), H264 loads (both encoding and decoding) and professional editing workloads, often caused a black screen followed by an immediate emergency power-cycle. I thought that this might be due to the LLC being too low, but in fact, what I found was that as I raised the LLC, I could trigger the power-cycle even faster. This leads me to believe that there is the potential for heat spikes during some heavy lightly threaded loads when core frequency approaches 4.7Ghz and the voltage exceeds 1.5v on the 3900x (even though it is only for a moment). The solution was to set both the LLC to level 3 (to curb v-droop on heave multi-threaded loads), and to add a CPU core voltage offset of -0.018. This combination keeps voltage from dropping too low under heavier multi-threaded scenarios (like cinebench), and prevents emergency power-cycling by the processor when a lower number of cores are hit by too much load, frequency and voltage. My CPU voltage now effectively has a ceiling of 1.487, and also gets propped up by the LLC, and I have had no further power-cycles. Others may not experience this if their thermal interface material is very good, or if their AIO is a 360ml or higher (mine is a 240ml). Interestingly, this voltage cap prevents the processor from boosting to 4.7ghz (it now caps at 4.675), but temperatures are also better, so I find that the general boosting behaviour still exceeds 4.6ghz very frequently and stability is further improved.


I can't get it stable. Moved back to default settings.


----------



## cosmicrich

*Which Bios for an 1800X 7704 or Earlier?*

I have read the forum on and off since I acquired my 1800X, but not posted before, having not done any overclocking up to this point



I am looking at flashing my Bios. I built the machine in October 2017, initially flashing the Bios to 1602 which has been rock solid stable for the whole time I’ve used it. However the memory has never run at full speed, and I would now like to push the memory clocks, initially to it’s correct speed (3200), before attempting an overclock later in the year a long with the processor. 

Looking for the best recommendation for the most stable bios to move to for my 1800X. I’m sticking with the 1800X for the time being and will likely switch to a Ryzen 4000 processor of some sort at the end of the year(and if the Crosshair Hero VI supports it).


I have already updated the chipset drivers to the most recent versions, and have been looking at feedback about the various BIOS versions, but would welcome any additional recommendations.



Machine specs below for information. The machine was built for Cyberpunk 2077 and I want time to tune it before release.


Thanks


Rich



Ryzen 7 1800X 
Noctua NH-D15S CPU Cooler
ASUS Crosshair Hero VI Motherboard (1602 Bios) – Chipset Drivers 1.7.29.0115 
(2 Kits)G-Skill TridentZ DDR4 3200 F4-3200C14D-16GTZKW (14-14-14-34 )CL14 (4 Sticks 32GB)
Seasonic 650W 80+ Titanium Power Supply
ASUS Nvidia Geforce 2070Super 8GB
Samsung 960 EVO Nvme M.2 250GB (Boot Drive)
Samsung 850 EVO Sata 500GB (Games)
WD Black 2TB Spinning Drive (Data)
2 X LG WH16NS40 Blu Ray Rewriters
Thermaltake Core X900 Case
LG 32GK650F-B 32" 144Hz Monitor


----------



## The Sandman

cosmicrich said:


> I have read the forum on and off since I acquired my 1800X, but not posted before, having not done any overclocking up to this point
> 
> I am looking at flashing my Bios. I built the machine in October 2017, initially flashing the Bios to 1602 which has been rock solid stable for the whole time I’ve used it. However the memory has never run at full speed, and I would now like to push the memory clocks, initially to it’s correct speed (3200), before attempting an overclock later in the year a long with the processor.
> 
> Looking for the best recommendation for the most stable bios to move to for my 1800X. I’m sticking with the 1800X for the time being and will likely switch to a Ryzen 4000 processor of some sort at the end of the year(and if the Crosshair Hero VI supports it).
> 
> I have already updated the chipset drivers to the most recent versions, and have been looking at feedback about the various BIOS versions, but would welcome any additional recommendations.


6401 worked well for most 1st gen and gen+. Much after that turns into sort of a crap shoot as UEFI will include updates for the gen 3 including possible new bugs (fan control, PBO settings missing etc).
While bugs may not affect everyone iiho it's system dependent and there's no honest way to say with a 100% honesty.


Personally I've had real good luck on 6401 and currently even better results on 0002+ located here https://www.overclock.net/forum/28106712-post42850.html 
link is in 1st sentence.


----------



## cosmicrich

So I updated to 6401 via Flashback successfully and selected the correct memory profile for the ram, so it said it was operating at 3200 now (I didn't play with the timings yet). 



Great except having done that I was experiencing weird processor fan issues with the processor fan spiking by 500RPM in speed every so often (Very annoying). 



So I used flashback to switch to 7704 and memory runs great again, but similar spikes with the processor fan. I didn't experience that with my original bios. Not really sure what's causing that. 



No idea where to go from here, whether to try a different bios or see if it settles down. Suggestions welcome


Thanks for the advice.


Rich


----------



## robertvb

cosmicrich said:


> So I updated to 6401 via Flashback successfully and selected the correct memory profile for the ram, so it said it was operating at 3200 now (I didn't play with the timings yet).
> 
> 
> 
> Great except having done that I was experiencing weird processor fan issues with the processor fan spiking by 500RPM in speed every so often (Very annoying).
> 
> 
> 
> So I used flashback to switch to 7704 and memory runs great again, but similar spikes with the processor fan. I didn't experience that with my original bios. Not really sure what's causing that.
> 
> 
> 
> No idea where to go from here, whether to try a different bios or see if it settles down. Suggestions welcome
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> 
> Rich


That **** with fans is totally normal i had same thing on my system with ryzen 1800x.....my fans were very quiet before bios 6001 after that they became a little bit louder and with speed spikes but it didn't rly bothered me since i'm planing to change them with new nzxt 140mm fans, also i was for a long time on a bios 6401 and it was gr8 than i flashed bios 7003 and i had a little bit of impovement and little bit lower temps....so i will stay on 7003 until i get new 4000 ryzen cpu


----------



## cosmicrich

*Saga continues*

So I re-flashed to 6401 after clearing the CMOS and CPU fan is still misbehaving.


One thing I noticed in CPU-Z is that the Core voltage fluctuates between 0.35 and 1.43 (Although mostly between 1.2 and 1.43) 

Is this normal for the CPU? (apologies outside my range of knowledge here so sorry if that is a stupid question) 



Edit: When I look at the core voltage in the bios it never appears to go that low, Its seems to stay between 1.39 and 1.43, so I wonder whether CPU-Z is not sensing correctly



Rich


----------



## The Sandman

cosmicrich said:


> So I re-flashed to 6401 after clearing the CMOS and CPU fan is still misbehaving.
> 
> One thing I noticed in CPU-Z is that the Core voltage fluctuates between 0.35 and 1.43 (Although mostly between 1.2 and 1.43)
> Is this normal for the CPU? (apologies outside my range of knowledge here so sorry if that is a stupid question)
> 
> Edit: When I look at the core voltage in the bios it never appears to go that low, Its seems to stay between 1.39 and 1.43, so I wonder whether CPU-Z is not sensing correctly
> 
> Rich


I can't help with fan issues as I gave up years ago trusting Bios for fan control and use a fan controller.

Best to use HWInfo64 over CPUZ. 

CPU Core Voltage (SV12 TFN) = Vcore
SoC Voltage (SV12 TFN) = SoC Voltage
CPU (TDIE) = CPU Core Temp

The rest found under the ASUS WMI header (ITE8665 sensor) have to be taken with a grain of salt due to granularity in sensor values. source:https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-amd-cpus/1625015-ryzen-essential-info-link-owners-info-db.html
see attach.

Easy to over-ride values if you use ProBelt Points on mobo to get more accurate readings w/DMM then use "-/+ Offset Voltage" in HWinfo to correct displayed values.

The fluctuations you're seeing on idle are normal and depending which power plan you use combined with default settings (which can be crazy lol) or OC'd can affect this.

If you notice, while in Bios it uses default settings. This is what/why you're seeing this.

I would also advise you glance through this as well when it comes time for working that 32GB 4 x 8 memory kit. https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...locking-dram-am4-membench-0-8-dram-bench.html
It should give you a solid base to start from if you have issues. Running 4 Dimms creates more stress on the IMC, just something to bare in mind.


----------



## mito1172

cosmicrich said:


> I have read the forum on and off since I acquired my 1800X, but not posted before, having not done any overclocking up to this point
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking at flashing my Bios. I built the machine in October 2017, initially flashing the Bios to 1602 which has been rock solid stable for the whole time I’ve used it. However the memory has never run at full speed, and I would now like to push the memory clocks, initially to it’s correct speed (3200), before attempting an overclock later in the year a long with the processor.
> 
> Looking for the best recommendation for the most stable bios to move to for my 1800X. I’m sticking with the 1800X for the time being and will likely switch to a Ryzen 4000 processor of some sort at the end of the year(and if the Crosshair Hero VI supports it).
> 
> 
> I have already updated the chipset drivers to the most recent versions, and have been looking at feedback about the various BIOS versions, but would welcome any additional recommendations.
> 
> 
> 
> Machine specs below for information. The machine was built for Cyberpunk 2077 and I want time to tune it before release.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Rich
> 
> 
> 
> Ryzen 7 1800X
> Noctua NH-D15S CPU Cooler
> ASUS Crosshair Hero VI Motherboard (1602 Bios) – Chipset Drivers 1.7.29.0115
> (2 Kits)G-Skill TridentZ DDR4 3200 F4-3200C14D-16GTZKW (14-14-14-34 )CL14 (4 Sticks 32GB)
> Seasonic 650W 80+ Titanium Power Supply
> ASUS Nvidia Geforce 2070Super 8GB
> Samsung 960 EVO Nvme M.2 250GB (Boot Drive)
> Samsung 850 EVO Sata 500GB (Games)
> WD Black 2TB Spinning Drive (Data)
> 2 X LG WH16NS40 Blu Ray Rewriters
> Thermaltake Core X900 Case
> LG 32GK650F-B 32" 144Hz Monitor


BİOS 7704 and 4 ram 3200mhz c14 no problem. 2 cooling fan normal


----------



## amin12345

Kagetenshi said:


> Just some further additions for those trying to dial this in.
> I use the extended test on PCMark 10 to get some information on how stable these settings are on a variety of loads, and I eventually found that I needed to set the following:
> 
> 
> For LLC, I left it at level 3, because even though level 4 keeps stability for multi-threaded loads (like cinebench), H264 loads (both encoding and decoding) and professional editing workloads, often caused a black screen followed by an immediate emergency power-cycle. I thought that this might be due to the LLC being too low, but in fact, what I found was that as I raised the LLC, I could trigger the power-cycle even faster. This leads me to believe that there is the potential for heat spikes during some heavy lightly threaded loads when core frequency approaches 4.7Ghz and the voltage exceeds 1.5v on the 3900x (even though it is only for a moment). The solution was to set both the LLC to level 3 (to curb v-droop on heave multi-threaded loads), and to add a CPU core voltage offset of -0.018. This combination keeps voltage from dropping too low under heavier multi-threaded scenarios (like cinebench), and prevents emergency power-cycling by the processor when a lower number of cores are hit by too much load, frequency and voltage. My CPU voltage now effectively has a ceiling of 1.487, and also gets propped up by the LLC, and I have had no further power-cycles. Others may not experience this if their thermal interface material is very good, or if their AIO is a 360ml or higher (mine is a 240ml). Interestingly, this voltage cap prevents the processor from boosting to 4.7ghz (it now caps at 4.675), but temperatures are also better, so I find that the general boosting behaviour still exceeds 4.6ghz very frequently and stability is further improved.


I am still getting BSOD. The things I have tried so far are playing windows power plan, LLC LEVEL 3-4 setting the cpu core -0.018v offset...if anyone has a fix for the BSOD pls share.


----------



## pony-tail

I have 2 C6E machines , 1 windows , 1 Linux the machines are otherwise Identical , both have Corsair H100i aio coolers ( for now ) 
The pump on the windows Machine has just stopped , no pump-no cooling ! 
I am wanting to replace the the AIO with an Air cooler , I was thinking of the Noctua NH D15 but was worried about clearance issues . 
Does anybody on here have a Noctua NH D15 on their C6E rig if so can you post any information that may be helpful .
I have had a Noctua NH d14 ( still have it on a gigabyte motherboard ) and have had no regrets , it has been on all sorts from a Thuban , then piledriver , the 1800x and now a 2700x .
So hoping that the NH d15 will do as well , unlike the AIO .
I have seen on here ( did a search ) many have the NH D15 on C6h boards , but not on the C6E . It made me wonder if there was enough difference that it fitted the hero but not the Extreme .
Anyway , hopefully someone can help .
PS or if there is a better Air cooler for less funds .


----------



## cosmicrich

*Thankyou*

Thank you for the detailed information (and to all others who have helped)


I am settled on 6401 for the time being, using Fan XPert 4 set to Standard to regulate some of those fan issues. I may switch to a separate fan controller at a later date. 



What's pleasing is I know I can switch to 7704 at upgrade time if I Need to as both 6401 and 7704 behave the same for me.


God damn I love the Bios Flashback feature.



Rich











The Sandman said:


> I can't help with fan issues as I gave up years ago trusting Bios for fan control and use a fan controller.
> 
> Best to use HWInfo64 over CPUZ.
> 
> CPU Core Voltage (SV12 TFN) = Vcore
> SoC Voltage (SV12 TFN) = SoC Voltage
> CPU (TDIE) = CPU Core Temp
> 
> The rest found under the ASUS WMI header (ITE8665 sensor) have to be taken with a grain of salt due to granularity in sensor values. source:https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-amd-cpus/1625015-ryzen-essential-info-link-owners-info-db.html
> see attach.
> 
> Easy to over-ride values if you use ProBelt Points on mobo to get more accurate readings w/DMM then use "-/+ Offset Voltage" in HWinfo to correct displayed values.
> 
> The fluctuations you're seeing on idle are normal and depending which power plan you use combined with default settings (which can be crazy lol) or OC'd can affect this.
> 
> If you notice, while in Bios it uses default settings. This is what/why you're seeing this.
> 
> I would also advise you glance through this as well when it comes time for working that 32GB 4 x 8 memory kit. https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...locking-dram-am4-membench-0-8-dram-bench.html
> It should give you a solid base to start from if you have issues. Running 4 Dimms creates more stress on the IMC, just something to bare in mind.


----------



## CarnageHimura

@Ramad @akira2080

My 32Gb Ballistix Sport kit arrived yesterday, I can't be more relieved, 3333Mhz only selecting the 3200 profile, all stable and very good times!

And my CB15 score got better with the CPU untouched.


----------



## larrydavid

Miiksu said:


> I just checked karhu memtest and I got errors over 3333 MHz. But here is my fast 3333 settings.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3333MHz]
> FCLK Frequency [1733MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Auto]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> Precision Boost Overdrive [Enabled]
> Max CPU Boost Clock Override [Auto]
> Platform Thermal Throttle Limit [Auto]
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [8]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
> Trc [29]
> TrrdS [4]
> TrrdL [6]
> Tfaw [16]
> TwtrS [4]
> TwtrL [12]
> Twr [12]
> Trcpage [Auto]
> TrdrdScl [Auto]
> TwrwrScl [Auto]
> Trfc [232]
> Trfc2 [Auto]
> Trfc4 [Auto]
> Tcwl [14]
> Trtp [8]
> Trdwr [8]
> Twrrd [4]
> TwrwrSc [1]
> TwrwrSd [7]
> TwrwrDd [7]
> TrdrdSc [1]
> TrdrdSd [5]
> TrdrdDd [5]
> Tcke [1]
> ProcODT [40 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [RZQ/7]
> RttWr [RZQ/3]
> RttPark [RZQ/1]
> MemAddrCmdSetup [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
> 
> CPU SOC Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM Voltage [1.47000]
> 
> 
> Nice. I got it booted: Can't say yet is it stable.


You have your TrdrdScl set to Auto. You may want to try bringing both SCL timings down to 2 or 3 for better performance.


----------



## Miiksu

larrydavid said:


> You have your TrdrdScl set to Auto. You may want to try bringing both SCL timings down to 2 or 3 for better performance.


Yep. I noticed that too. I'm now testing lower values. I was getting system lockups and signal lost when mem OC'd to 3800 MHz. 3466 MHz was highest without losing signal but not perfectly stable.


----------



## Neoony

cosmicrich said:


> Thank you for the detailed information (and to all others who have helped)
> 
> 
> I am settled on 6401 for the time being, using Fan XPert 4 set to Standard to regulate some of those fan issues. I may switch to a separate fan controller at a later date.
> 
> 
> 
> What's pleasing is I know I can switch to 7704 at upgrade time if I Need to as both 6401 and 7704 behave the same for me.
> 
> 
> God damn I love the Bios Flashback feature.
> 
> 
> 
> Rich



In some cases, fan issues can be caused by having AIsuite / Ryzen master or other software which has access to fans installed.
In other cases, not having/uninstalling those doesnt help.


Also not sure if you ran Q-fan calibration, but sometimes fan issues dont happen if you dont run the calibration at all.
If you didnt run Q-fan calibration (in BIOS), you could try running it.


----------



## Kagetenshi

Disc0 said:


> Tried this with 7704 and my MC boost went up to 4050 from 3950mhz, but SC boost was abismal, it was up to 2020mhz.
> 
> MY CPU is 3600.
> Is there any other setting that is affecting SC bbost? Usualy it is 4200mhz.



Try adding a CPU voltage offset of -0.018. I have a friend with a 3600x and he says that without that limit, he gets the same problem.


----------



## amin12345

varyak said:


> amin12345 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The EDC limit set to 1 really works for boosting all cores and single core to their MAX! Thanks to the guy that figured this out.
> 
> Here is what I did to get it to work
> Set your ram timmings to whatever you prefer.
> And the fclk to half that of your ram speed.
> 
> In extreme Tweaker/core performance boost
> 
> set it to â€“ Auto
> 
> In extreme Tweaker/precision boost overdrive
> 
> precision boost overdrive = auto
> max cpu boost clock override = auto
> platform throttle limit = auto
> Set all 3 options to AUTO
> 
> In extreme Tweaker/digi+ power control
> cpu load-line calibration set to = LEVEL 3
> cpu current capability to 140%
> 
> In advanced/amd cbs/nbio common options/xfr enhancement/accepted
> precision boost overdrive = auto
> and precision boost overdrive = auto
> 
> 
> 
> now in
> advanced/amd overclocking/amd overclocking/precision boost override
> precision boost override set this to -advanced
> PBO limits to manual
> PPT limit =0
> TDC limit =0
> EDC limit =1
> precision boost overdrive scalar - manual =10x
> max cpu boost clock override =200mhz
> and the thermal throttle to =200
> save and restart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO THIS TO AVOID WINDOWS BSOD AND ERRORS.
> 
> In advanced/amd cbs/cpu common options
> Set everything in there to AUTO
> In advanced/amd cbs/nbio common options/smu common options
> Set everything to AUTO
> 
> MY CPU IS 3900X.
> BIOS VERSION 0075 got BSOD, I Tried BIOS 7704 it wouldnt boost then I tried bios 7501 and no BSOD yet seems stable and it boosts same as 0075.
> I think this should work on any Bios.
> 
> This screenshot is from when cinebench R20 is running in the background all cores boosting to 4149MHz to 4199MHz and single core boosting to 4600MHz.
> 
> If you restart and it goes stright back to the BIOS Menu and your mouse or keyborad does not work just press the red button on the motherboard under the Graphics card next to the big start button to load the default again and load your bios again save and exit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested this as well and got a nice boost in MC Score in CB20, but single core im stuck at around 2Ghz with this.
Click to expand...


Ok guys I figured out how to get it stable.
Go to advanced/amd overclocking/amd overclocking/precision boost override

PPT TO 1500
TDC TO 1500
EDC TO 1
My LLC is set to 3

No more crashes after 3 hours using chrome browser watching YouTube etc.
CPU 3900X
BIOS 7501.


----------



## Disc0

Kagetenshi said:


> Try adding a CPU voltage offset of -0.018. I have a friend with a 3600x and he says that without that limit, he gets the same problem.



Disableing the c-state helped, now SC boost is 4,225.


----------



## varyak

Can confirm with C States disabled the SC boost correctly works when using the EDC bug. Quite happy with the result.


----------



## BUFUMAN

cosmicrich said:


> Thank you for the detailed information (and to all others who have helped)
> 
> 
> I am settled on 6401 for the time being, using Fan XPert 4 set to Standard to regulate some of those fan issues. I may switch to a separate fan controller at a later date.
> 
> 
> 
> What's pleasing is I know I can switch to 7704 at upgrade time if I Need to as both 6401 and 7704 behave the same for me.
> 
> 
> God damn I love the Bios Flashback feature.
> 
> 
> 
> Rich


I have and had absolutely no issues with my Fans. All are bequite Silent wings with PWM.

What i did:

- Plug in the PWM connectors.
- go to q-Fan set manually or with the diagram the desired speed.
- reboot.

I don't use any crap Asus software in my system. All are full of bugs!
And no calibration.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

BUFUMAN said:


> I have and had absolutely no issues with my Fans. All are bequite Silent wings with PWM.
> 
> What i did:
> 
> - Plug in the PWM connectors.
> - go to q-Fan set manually or with the diagram the desired speed.
> - reboot.
> 
> I don't use any crap Asus software in my system. All are full of bugs!
> And no calibration.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Yep, i can say the same:
Set to PWM and Manual -> adjust to Your liking -> Done
NP with Fans on my system.


----------



## sonaty96

*is 7704 better than 6401 in 2700x?*

my bios is 6401 and I'm using 2700x

I heard there is a booting issue in 7601 bios.

Is 7704 bios good for 2700x than 6401?

my board is C6E


----------



## hotbrass

BUFUMAN said:


> I have and had absolutely no issues with my Fans. All are bequite Silent wings with PWM.
> 
> What i did:
> 
> - Plug in the PWM connectors.
> - go to q-Fan set manually or with the diagram the desired speed.
> - reboot.
> 
> I don't use any crap Asus software in my system. All are full of bugs!
> And no calibration.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


My fans are Noctua but I have not had any problem and I set them in BIOS as described by BUFUMAN. Works every time.


----------



## BUFUMAN

I think most of the user are using the Asus fanexpert.

Let figure it out:

Who has or had Fan issues?

Did you use "ANY" Asus Software and also calibrate over windows?

Did you calibrate it over UEFI?

PWM or DC?

Fan Manufacturer?




Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Giuseppe Io




----------



## Giuseppe Io

amin12345 said:


> I am still getting BSOD. The things I have tried so far are playing windows power plan, LLC LEVEL 3-4 setting the cpu core -0.018v offset...if anyone has a fix for the BSOD pls share.



LLC auto

cpu core off set + 0.05

Very good per my 3950x


----------



## Neoony

BUFUMAN said:


> I think most of the user are using the Asus fanexpert.
> 
> Let figure it out:
> 
> Who has or had Fan issues?
> 
> Did you use "ANY" Asus Software and also calibrate over windows?
> 
> Did you calibrate it over UEFI?
> 
> PWM or DC?
> 
> Fan Manufacturer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



I did have issues when I one time installed AIsuite and I "disabled" it (I disabled the startups and services).
Some time later I updated to some BIOS version and I started to have issues of CPU fans spinning 100%
Took some time to figure out that it was AIsuite. It was fine as soon as I uninstalled it.

There was also one BIOS version where if I would calibrate fans in BIOS, it would start spinning 100% until clearing CMOS and calibrating again would result in same issue.

Dont really remember the BIOS versions, but it was some of the older ones (before 6401)

Other than that, I mostly didnt have any issues and I went through most of the BIOS versions.

I was only calibrating fans because I could go under 20% minimum with 3 fans on 1 header, but it would take X times of calibration for it to detect properly 5% minimum. (5% would make 2 of them stop - sound reasons)
But at some point I stopped calibrating, because I want them to always use at least 20%, to help cool down Radeon VII while CPU is barely used. (since about RVII release date)
And also it was a pain to run calibration X times to detect lower than 20% minimum, as the resulted min % would always be different.

Now I am always using PWM - Manual - No calibration.

No issues.

Arctic F12 PWM PST fans (On AIO Arctic Liquid Freezer 360) - 3x on CPU header / 3x on Fan 2 Header
(Rest of case fans on NZXT GRID V3 fan controller)


[ seems like the forums are adding extra new lines in my post ? D: ]


----------



## amin12345

Giuseppe Io said:


> LLC auto
> 
> cpu core off set + 0.05
> 
> Very good per my 3950x



Do you get any windows BSOD? or freezes or PC shutting down randomly?
and are you using EDC 1?


----------



## Fanu

sonaty96 said:


> my bios is 6401 and I'm using 2700x
> 
> I heard there is a booting issue in 7601 bios.
> 
> Is 7704 bios good for 2700x than 6401?
> 
> my board is C6E


I have 2700x on C6E with latest BIOS - no issues so far

the only issue I have is that white led (according to the manual it signals GPU issues) is on (on the motherboard) for some reason


----------



## roco_smith

Giuseppe Io said:


> LLC auto
> 
> cpu core off set + 0.05
> 
> Very good per my 3950x


HI Can get your Bios setting for this offset , thanks


----------



## sonaty96

Fanu said:


> I have 2700x on C6E with latest BIOS - no issues so far
> 
> the only issue I have is that white led (according to the manual it signals GPU issues) is on (on the motherboard) for some reason


Did you tried 7601 version?

Is there a difference?


----------



## jamesmca

amin12345 said:


> Ok guys I figured out how to get it stable.
> Go to advanced/amd overclocking/amd overclocking/precision boost override
> 
> PPT TO 1500
> TDC TO 1500
> EDC TO 1
> My LLC is set to 3
> 
> No more crashes after 3 hours using chrome browser watching YouTube etc.
> CPU 3900X
> BIOS 7501.


So this, and the message you quoted seems to work really well on my 3900x! Although the voltage default is really low, like .980 constantly. I had to set a manual to 1.29, however it seems ok....
(edit spelling)


----------



## oreonutz

Hey Everyone. I am Looking for members of the community who want to beta test a new feature in a popular Program we all use.

This feature now gives you the ability to create new custom "Delta Sensor", by taking the Value of one of your Temperature Sensors (ex. Water Temp), and then subtract the value of another Temperature Sensor. (ex. Ambient Temp). The result will be displayed as new Sensor (Ex. Delta Temp).

This feature could be extremely useful for certain USB Fan Controllers, that allow you to import sensors from other software. This would now give you the ability to base a fan curve off of a Delta Sensor, instead of Water Temperature, saving you a pretty penny on a more expensive fan controller if You want the ability to use a Delta T Temp to create a fan curve around.

I need some other community members that are as excited about this feature as I am to help me test it. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## amin12345

jamesmca said:


> So this, and the message you quoted seems to work really well on my 3900x! Although the voltage default is really low, like .980 constantly. I had to set a manual to 1.29, however it seems ok....
> (edit spelling)


Although setting the PPT TO 1500 TDC TO 1500 EDC TO 1 and LLC level 3 helped I still crashed once in awhile I then changed some other settings in the BIOS when I have the time I will check and post it here! This time it will be 100% stable as I haven't had any crashes during the 2 days I used the PC.

SINGLE CORE HITS THE LIMIT MORE FREQUENTLY AT 4676MHZ
AND MUTI CORE STEADY AT 4199MHZ WHEN RUNNING CINEBENCH R20
WHILE GAMING ITS 4424MHZ.


----------



## Fantomasas

Anyone running 3950X on C6H? I would like to know whether it is the same compatibility as the rest of the 3000 CPUs, don't want to discover any problems myself


----------



## F3r0x

Fanu said:


> I have 2700x on C6E with latest BIOS - no issues so far
> 
> the only issue I have is that white led (according to the manual it signals GPU issues) is on (on the motherboard) for some reason


Are there any missing features with latest bios? I heard that newer bios may be missing some features for 1000/2000 series to make room for 3000 series. Does PBO and XFR2 work correctly?


----------



## kuutale

Fantomasas said:


> Anyone running 3950X on C6H? I would like to know whether it is the same compatibility as the rest of the 3000 CPUs, don't want to discover any problems myself


All good 3950x not problem ch6 flck 1900 mem 3800 cas 16 work perfectly


3900x my custoloop water pump not start sometimes when power on, i dont know where is problem, same board both proseccors


----------



## Fanu

F3r0x said:


> Are there any missing features with latest bios? I heard that newer bios may be missing some features for 1000/2000 series to make room for 3000 series. Does PBO and XFR2 work correctly?


there are no missing features in latest BIOS (they had removed PBO in earlier versions, but its back again) 

I'd say, there are even more features now - even if you have 1000/2000 series ryzen

overall, I am happy with C6E and 2700X on BIOS 7704


the only thing I dont understand is why my 3333MHz memory OC (on a 3200CL14 bdie kit) isnt stable anymore and I have to bring it down to 3266MHz - this happened like 2 months ago and persists


----------



## lDevilDriverl

Hi,
finally I'm done with 3733cl14 and going for 3800cl14)


----------



## Miiksu

kuutale said:


> All good 3950x not problem ch6 flck 1900 mem 3800 cas 16 work perfectly
> 
> 
> 3900x my custoloop water pump not start sometimes when power on, i dont know where is problem, same board both proseccors


Last time 3800MHz and FLCK 1900 did not work. Now it's working. I just played 1.5 hours without single signal lost or crash. I leaved now everything auto expect main cas latencies. Need to start tightening sub latencies now. I'm using four single rank b dies.


----------



## F3r0x

Just got a 2700x today. First time since I've built this rig that I've been able boot using the DOCP of 3600 cl16 with my ram. After about 30 minutes of playing around with Ryzen Dram calculator using 3600 Fast settings and performance enhancer level 2, these are the results.


----------



## CarnageHimura

F3r0x said:


> Just got a 2700x today. First time since I've built this rig that I've been able boot using the DOCP of 3600 cl16 with my ram. After about 30 minutes of playing around with Ryzen Dram calculator using 3600 Fast settings and performance enhancer level 2, these are the results.


Do you mind to share your Overclock configuration!? Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## kuutale

Miiksu said:


> Last time 3800MHz and FLCK 1900 did not work. Now it's working. I just played 1.5 hours without single signal lost or crash. I leaved now everything auto expect main cas latencies. Need to start tightening sub latencies now. I'm using four single rank b dies.



I use 2x16 flare x bdies memory dual channel configuration, maybe i try tight timmings sometimes. ram voltage 1.43


----------



## The Sandman

F3r0x said:


> Just got a 2700x today. First time since I've built this rig that I've been able boot using the DOCP of 3600 cl16 with my ram. After about 30 minutes of playing around with Ryzen Dram calculator using 3600 Fast settings and performance enhancer level 2, these are the results.



Good job! Had time to stabilize 3600? Probably not after cleaning up the mess we got this weekend 
Do you have enough headroom for PE3?

There is more to be had if your cooling solution is up to it.


----------



## warpuck

kuutale said:


> All good 3950x not problem ch6 flck 1900 mem 3800 cas 16 work perfectly
> 
> 
> 3900x my custoloop water pump not start sometimes when power on, i dont know where is problem, same board both proseccors



I get a occasional startup CPU fan failure with 7601. (Sythe Cooler)
I just restart. Maybe it is related also in Bios 7704.
Still running a 1600.
7601 helped with winders update stability issues and stability with MEM overclocks. I think I may try 7704 to see what happens. Maybe.
Thinking about a 3000 but the 1600 stills gets things done.

Edit: added a screen shoot of BIOS CPU-Z for some reason thinks it is different.


----------



## warpuck

For some reason could not load png from phone had to copy to HDD and then to drag n drop upload. Kinda odd, an old version of CPU-Z keeps the old Bios info.
Then again maybe it is dyslexic?
Got me to thinking maybe just set speed to ignore?
Then see what HWinfo reports?
Maybe there is some windows app that can be set to monitor it?


----------



## kuutale

warpuck said:


> I get a occasional startup CPU fan failure with 7601. (Sythe Cooler)
> I just restart. Maybe it is related also in Bios 7704.
> Still running a 1600.
> 7601 helped with winders update stability issues and stability with MEM overclocks. I think I may try 7704 to see what happens. Maybe.
> Thinking about a 3000 but the 1600 stills gets things done.
> 
> Edit: added a screen shoot of BIOS CPU-Z for some reason thinks it is different.


but why i get only 3900x cpu fan failure sometimes. 3950x i dont have any cpu fan failures and this one month old that's very weard. 7704 fix cpu fan failure because i use 7601 3900x and 3950x use only 7704 bios.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

Did anyone catch this? I might have missed. A few days old but dated 1/16/2020. 



https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370


----------



## mito1172

Cellar Dweller said:


> Did anyone catch this? I might have missed. A few days old but dated 1/16/2020.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370


Thanks to this new


----------



## xzamples

What's the best (highest) CPU that's compatible with the ROG Crosshair VI?


----------



## kuutale

xzamples said:


> What's the best (highest) CPU that's compatible with the ROG Crosshair VI?


r9 3950x is the king and works very well this ch6


----------



## Giuseppe Io




----------



## CodyPredy

*CodyPredy*



kuutale said:


> r9 3950x is the king and works very well this ch6


The only issue I have is the high temperatures during idle or should I say "higher" then I'm used to. 
I've switched from a 1700 to a 3950x (big leap I know) using the latest 7704 bios version and I'm getting a constant 43 - 52 degrees idle with PBO ON (default) on a NZXT Kraken x62 AIO.

Current specs are:
AMD 3950x @stock (with PBO ON) 
Asus Crosshair VI Hero 
MSI Gaming X 1070
32GB GSkill Trident Z @3200MHz
1200W Phanteks Revolt X
Phanteks Evolv X 

Using the AMD Ryzen Master Balanced Power Profile and I did a bit of tweaking to the fan curves since the 16 core monster skyrockets the temps in certain application. Haven't found a good way to keep the fans from spinning up so I've set the fan curve for the AIO based on the liquid temps.

From reading around AMD doesn't recommend lowering the Minimum CPU clock limit from 99% (default Ryzen power plan profile) since they prefer to park the cores rather then lowering frequency(at least from what I can guess). It's a bit stupid since it keeps the CPU at a higher then usual temp in idle.

AMD Ryzen Master does normalize the temps a bit (since it doesn't take into account the "hottest" core) but I'm still trying to find a solution for this (NZXT Cam uses it's own ****). 

I haven't done a fresh Windows install which makes me wonder if this is an issue with Windows. What are the stock temps for you guys?


----------



## roco_smith

I have the same issue on my CH6E 3900X temps are too high on idle . The best solution I got just put my settings on manual on Bios and oc to 43ghz with only 1.28v LLC3 and on Ryzen Master my best CCX at 43.50 and the others at 42.50 apply the same volts on Bios and now temps seems to be ok , on cinebench several runs temps stay at 80 degrees ant test result 7720 points ,on idle 38 to 39 degrees my ambient temp are 28 celsius , using Deepcool Castle 360EX AIO


----------



## kuutale

CodyPredy said:


> The only issue I have is the high temperatures during idle or should I say "higher" then I'm used to.
> I've switched from a 1700 to a 3950x (big leap I know) using the latest 7704 bios version and I'm getting a constant 43 - 52 degrees idle with PBO ON (default) on a NZXT Kraken x62 AIO.
> 
> Current specs are:
> AMD 3950x @stock (with PBO ON)
> Asus Crosshair VI Hero
> MSI Gaming X 1070
> 32GB GSkill Trident Z @3200MHz
> 1200W Phanteks Revolt X
> Phanteks Evolv X
> 
> Using the AMD Ryzen Master Balanced Power Profile and I did a bit of tweaking to the fan curves since the 16 core monster skyrockets the temps in certain application. Haven't found a good way to keep the fans from spinning up so I've set the fan curve for the AIO based on the liquid temps.
> 
> From reading around AMD doesn't recommend lowering the Minimum CPU clock limit from 99% (default Ryzen power plan profile) since they prefer to park the cores rather then lowering frequency(at least from what I can guess). It's a bit stupid since it keeps the CPU at a higher then usual temp in idle.
> 
> AMD Ryzen Master does normalize the temps a bit (since it doesn't take into account the "hottest" core) but I'm still trying to find a solution for this (NZXT Cam uses it's own ****).
> 
> I haven't done a fresh Windows install which makes me wonder if this is an issue with Windows. What are the stock temps for you guys?



My room ambient winter time is about 20-21 idle temps drops 25 celcius, i have customloop with 420mm radiator and computer is floor, load temperature is 40-66 with pb on, i use Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut, this time normal i use kryonaut. i dont have cooling problem, maybe u reseat cpu thats sometimes help. I use amd ryzen high performance mode


----------



## Kildar

Just ordered a 3900X.

When I swap it out I'm going to use Liqiud Ultra. (been sitting on my desk for months now)

Already running 7704, anything else I need to know.


----------



## Giuseppe Io

my settings are

asus crosshair VI
3950x

CPU LOAD CALIBRAZIONE LEVEL 3

VDDSOC LOADLINE AUTO

PPT LIMIT 175
TDC 130
EDC 1
SCALAR X10

SOC/UNCORE ENABLE
GLOBAL C STATE DISABLE
PACKAGE POWER LIMIT 200

POWER PLANE RYZEN BALANCE 

MINIMUM PROCESSOR LEVEL 87% (3025 MHZ) 
LEVEL MAX 100%

MINIMUM NUMBER STOP CORE PROCESSOR PERFORMANCE 43% 



NOW I WILL TEST WITH OTHER SETTINGS

PS SORRY MY ENGLISH I USE A TRANSLATOR. I'M ITALIAN


----------



## CentroX

Kildar said:


> Just ordered a 3900X.
> 
> When I swap it out I'm going to use Liqiud Ultra. (been sitting on my desk for months now)
> 
> Already running 7704, anything else I need to know.


Why not a 3950X?


----------



## CodyPredy

kuutale said:


> My room ambient winter time is about 20-21 idle temps drops 25 celcius, i have customloop with 420mm radiator and computer is floor, load temperature is 40-66 with pb on, i use Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut, this time normal i use kryonaut. i dont have cooling problem, maybe u reseat cpu thats sometimes help. I use amd ryzen high performance mode


Didn't say I had a cooling problem...just that the idle temps are a bit high. Seated, re-applied thermal paste just to double check after I initially saw the temps.
25 degrees you say? With liquid metal and a custom loop I guess that's not totally unexpected. What are you monitoring your temps with?


----------



## kuutale

CodyPredy said:


> Didn't say I had a cooling problem...just that the idle temps are a bit high. Seated, re-applied thermal paste just to double check after I initially saw the temps.
> 25 degrees you say? With liquid metal and a custom loop I guess that's not totally unexpected. What are you monitoring your temps with?


hwinfo show :
tdie 30 degrees idle


ryzen master show 
25 degrees idle

when move mouse windows its jumping 30-42 degrees

thermal paste thermal grizzly conductonaut
Loop Alphacool Eissturm Hurricane Copper 45, 420mm

no overlock cpu
ram 1900flck and memory 3800 cl

i use amd ryzen high performance mode


----------



## dev1ance

Went from 7106 to 7601 and 7704. But the latter two BIOs give me a weird problem...my CPU maximum ratio is set at 43.75x instead of 44x. If I flash back, I get the full 44x instead of 43.75x. If I manually set my ratio to 44x, I get a q-code E3 error even at base settings.


----------



## bottlefedchaney

2700x with best ram overclock I have had while having this setup. Using 7704 bios.

The 

PPT Limit [1500]
TDC Limit [1500]
EDC Limit [1]

while using PE 3 gets me good results? anyone else try this?


----------



## Kildar

CentroX said:


> Why not a 3950X?


3950X is a little out of my price range.

Plus Amazon has it for 5 payments to your credit card with no interest and free shipping with Prime.


----------



## F3r0x

The Sandman said:


> Good job! Had time to stabilize 3600? Probably not after cleaning up the mess we got this weekend
> Do you have enough headroom for PE3?
> 
> There is more to be had if your cooling solution is up to it.


I actually had to back down to 3466 for the time being. I thought i had 3600 stable but started getting a lot of errors in p95 and memtest64. I haven't had enough free time to play around with it more as I've been on 12-14 hour shifts at work and have been exhausted. I am running an H100i v2 for cooling with Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut paste. I will hopefully have some time this weekend to play around with some things. I find it odd actually that even DOCP 3600 gives me errors. It sets the memory frequency to 3603 @ 16 16 16 36. My ram is Gskill F4-3600C16D-8GTZR.


----------



## BUFUMAN

I need help. A working system does this now.

Trash amk Board.









Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MBKsalt

Do not worry. Read the user guide for this motherboard. Section 2.2 "BIOS update utility USB BIOS Flashback", page 2-13, 2-14.


----------



## BUFUMAN

MBKsalt said:


> Do not worry. Read the user guide for this motherboard. Section 2.2 "BIOS update utility USB BIOS Flashback", page 2-13, 2-14.


i am Flashbacking all the time.

latest bios is unstable as hell.

now my 4th flashback to 7601.

i hate this board.


----------



## yswai1986

BUFUMAN said:


> I need help. A working system does this now.
> 
> Trash amk Board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


mine does this as well.
I am using all core OC that's what the led display is showing ("OC").


----------



## mito1172

BUFUMAN said:


> I need help. A working system does this now.
> 
> Trash amk Board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Comes when Ryzen-Master opens, it's not a mistake


----------



## cbjaust

OC means the CPU is in OC mode and shows as soom as you set the CPU multiplier manually.


----------



## 1usmus

*DRAM Calculator for Ryzen 1.7.0*










*Download:*
Techpowerup link
Guru3d link
Сomputerbase.de link


----------



## LicSqualo

1usmus said:


> *DRAM Calculator for Ryzen 1.7.0*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Download:*
> Techpowerup link
> Guru3d link
> Сomputerbase.de link


THANK YOU!


----------



## akira2080

1usmus said:


> *DRAM Calculator for Ryzen 1.7.0*
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> *Download:*
> Techpowerup link
> Guru3d link
> Сomputerbase.de link


Thank you Yuri!

You made the whole App alone? Those integrated memtest and benchmarks are very usefull,not speaking about latency pre-sets itself. Which are working better than Stillts for me. Great Job :thumb:


----------



## 1usmus

akira2080 said:


> Thank you Yuri!
> 
> You made the whole App alone? Those integrated memtest and benchmarks are very usefull,not speaking about latency pre-sets itself. Which are working better than Stillts for me. Great Job :thumb:


It all started with an excel google doc everyone could visit. Then there was the first application. For the first two years, I did everything myself. At the moment there are several active enthusiasts who help me. I mention them in the "About" tab.
I am grateful to *Stilt* for sharing useful information and for being a source of my inspiration and some technical nuances.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

1usmus said:


> It all started with an excel google doc everyone could visit. Then there was the first application. For the first two years, I did everything myself. At the moment there are several active enthusiasts who help me. I mention them in the "About" tab.
> I am grateful to *Stilt* for sharing useful information and for being a source of my inspiration and some technical nuances.


Thank You All 
Keep Up the Great Work for the community.


----------



## Mech0z

Do SOC voltage help with memory stability?

I can see I have some sub timings I have to optimize


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Here is my RAM OC for Zen 3700X
I hope it helps 

===


----------



## xzamples

kuutale said:


> r9 3950x is the king and works very well this ch6


thanks

i wonder if ryzen 4000 series (zen 3) will be am4 compatible, but probably not.


----------



## LicSqualo

xzamples said:


> thanks
> 
> i wonder if ryzen 4000 series (zen 3) will be am4 compatible, but probably not.


I bet you are an ex-Intel user... 

Yes, as AMD statement, the zen3 aka Ryzen 4xxx will be fully compatible with AM4.


----------



## LicSqualo

... and here my results for gen1 Ryzen.

Probably I can squeeze better results closing all the background programs running in my system.


----------



## xzamples

LicSqualo said:


> I bet you are an ex-Intel user...
> 
> Yes, as AMD statement, the zen3 aka Ryzen 4xxx will be fully compatible with AM4.


Source to the official statement?


----------



## LicSqualo

xzamples said:


> Source to the official statement?


In addition to the official slides, which I report below, there were numerous interviews with AMD executives who confirmed support until 2020, the release of Zen3 (4xxx series). 
If however you're still doubtful we can make a bet about it and wait together this fall for the new CPU. Clearly who, like me, has a C6H will not be able to enjoy some features that will be integrated into the new CPU, such as PCIEx 4.0. But the CPU will be possible to install it on this motherboard, with the features of the motherboard. The new chipset (670X) will come out together with the new CPU, for those who will buy everything new will surely have all the features offered by the new CPU and chipset.


----------



## Ryoz

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Here is my RAM OC for Zen 3700X
> I hope it helps
> 
> ===


Can you post your aida memory benchmark?


----------



## xzamples

my 1800x / c6h fans keep revving up and down, it's really annoying... i'm on the latest bios and chipset as well as windows 10

i even set the fans to run at silent mode in the bios

how do i fix this?


----------



## Dr. Vodka

xzamples said:


> my 1800x / c6h fans keep revving up and down, it's really annoying... i'm on the latest bios and chipset as well as windows 10
> 
> i even set the fans to run at silent mode in the bios
> 
> how do i fix this?


You can set up a delay so that fan speed doesn't immediately react to CPU temperature.

It's in the q-fan section.


----------



## Dave001

Dr. Vodka said:


> You can set up a delay so that fan speed doesn't immediately react to CPU temperature.
> 
> It's in the q-fan section.


The "Fan Smoothing" setting in the BIOS, has never worked in any BIOS version I've tested in the last 15 months.


----------



## hughjazz44

Dave001 said:


> The "Fan Smoothing" setting in the BIOS, has never worked in any BIOS version I've tested in the last 15 months.


I got sick of this and broke down and installed the Asus AI Suite software in Windows. It will ACTUALLY allow you to use fan smoothing. I'd prefer to not have software installed that I don't need, but I have no choice. It seems to work ok, though. I haven't had any issues yet.


----------



## hotbrass

Yeah I hate that fan problem! And Asus AI Suite software!


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Ryoz said:


> Can you post your aida memory benchmark?


Here:

==


----------



## Mech0z

Can someone tell me if Bios 7704 is just bad or if I am missing some key setting, I cant get memory stable with the same settings as I had with I think 7401 or some other old bios

I think I remember one person saying that one setting related to memory stability was lowered with the 7704 bios, but this thread is a bit too long to look through

Using memtest86 to test


Code:


[2020/02/03 16:17:58]
Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P. Standard]
D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3200 16-18-18-36-1.35V]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Performance Enhancer [Auto]
CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3733MHz]
FCLK Frequency [1867MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Auto]
SMT Mode [Auto]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
Precision Boost Overdrive [Auto]
Max CPU Boost Clock Override [Auto]
Platform Thermal Throttle Limit [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [16]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [17]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [16]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [16]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [36]
Trc [56]
TrrdS [6]
TrrdL [8]
Tfaw [24]
TwtrS [5]
TwtrL [14]
Twr [20]
Trcpage [Auto]
TrdrdScl [4]
TwrwrScl [4]
Trfc [630]
Trfc2 [Auto]
Trfc4 [Auto]
Tcwl [16]
Trtp [13]
Trdwr [8]
Twrrd [4]
TwrwrSc [1]
TwrwrSd [7]
TwrwrDd [7]
TrdrdSc [1]
TrdrdSd [5]
TrdrdDd [5]
Tcke [9]
ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
Power Down Enable [Auto]
RttNom [Rtt_Nom Disable]
RttWr [RZQ/3]
RttPark [RZQ/1]
MemAddrCmdSetup [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
MemCkeSetup [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
CPU Current Capability [Auto]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
DRAM Current Capability [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [Auto]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CLDO VDDP voltage [Auto]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
CPU SOC Voltage [Auto]
DRAM Voltage [1.41500]
CLDO VDDG voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Auto]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
Q-Code LED Function [Enabled]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
NVMe RAID mode [Disabled]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX8_2：X4/X4 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
When system is in working state [On]
In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Device [M4-CT128M4SSD2]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB3.1_E1 [Enabled]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Enabled]
USB3_6 [Enabled]
USB3_7 [Enabled]
USB3_8 [Enabled]
USB3_9 [Enabled]
USB3_10 [Enabled]
USB2_11 [Enabled]
USB2_12 [Enabled]
USB2_13 [Enabled]
USB2_14 [Enabled]
USB_15 [Enabled]
USB_16 [Enabled]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
NVMe Support [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
AMI Native NVMe Driver Support [Enabled]
Boot Logo Display [Enabled]
POST Delay Time [3 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name [3800c16]
Save to Profile [2]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
DIMM Slot Number [DIMM_A2]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]
Custom Pstate0 [Auto]
L1 Stream HW Prefetcher [Auto]
L2 Stream HW Prefetcher [Auto]
Core Performance Boost [Auto]
Global C-state Control [Auto]
DRAM ECC Enable [Auto]
DRAM scrub time [Auto]
Poison scrubber control [Auto]
Redirect scrubber control [Auto]
Redirect scrubber limit [Auto]
NUMA nodes per socket [Auto]
Memory interleaving [Auto]
Memory interleaving size [Auto]
1TB remap [Auto]
DRAM map inversion [Auto]
ACPI SRAT L3 Cache As NUMA Domain [Auto]
ACPI SLIT Distance Control [Auto]
ACPI SLIT remote relative distance [Auto]
GMI encryption control [Auto]
xGMI encryption control [Auto]
CAKE CRC perf bounds Control [Auto]
4-link xGMI max speed [Auto]
3-link xGMI max speed [Auto]
Disable DF to external IP SyncFloodPropagation [Auto]
Disable DF sync flood propagation [Auto]
CC6 memory region encryption [Auto]
Memory Clear [Auto]
Overclock [Enabled]
Memory Clock Speed [Auto]
Tcl [Auto]
Trcdrd [Auto]
Trcdwr [Auto]
Trp [Auto]
Tras [Auto]
Trc Ctrl [Auto]
TrrdS [Auto]
TrrdL [Auto]
Tfaw Ctrl [Auto]
TwtrS [Auto]
TwtrL [Auto]
Twr Ctrl [Auto]
Trcpage Ctrl [Auto]
TrdrdScL Ctrl [Auto]
TwrwrScL Ctrl [Auto]
Trfc Ctrl [Auto]
Trfc2 Ctrl [Auto]
Trfc4 Ctrl [Auto]
Tcwl [Auto]
Trtp [Auto]
Tcke [Auto]
Trdwr [Auto]
Twrrd [Auto]
TwrwrSc [Auto]
TwrwrSd [Auto]
TwrwrDd [Auto]
TrdrdSc [Auto]
TrdrdSd [Auto]
TrdrdDd [Auto]
ProcODT [Auto]
Power Down Enable [Auto]
Cmd2T [Auto]
Gear Down Mode [Auto]
CAD Bus Timing User Controls [Auto]
CAD Bus Drive Strength User Controls [Auto]
Data Bus Configuration User Controls [Auto]
Data Poisoning [Auto]
DRAM Post Package Repair [Disable]
RCD Parity [Auto]
DRAM Address Command Parity Retry [Auto]
Write CRC Enable [Auto]
DRAM Write CRC Enable and Retry Limit [Auto]
Disable Memory Error Injection [True]
DRAM ECC Symbol Size [Auto]
DRAM UECC Retry [Auto]
TSME [Auto]
Data Scramble [Auto]
DFE Read Training [Auto]
FFE Write Training [Auto]
PMU Pattern Bits Control [Auto]
MR6VrefDQ Control [Auto]
CPU Vref Training Seed Control [Auto]
Chipselect Interleaving [Auto]
BankGroupSwap [Auto]
BankGroupSwapAlt [Auto]
Address Hash Bank [Auto]
Address Hash CS [Auto]
Address Hash Rm [Auto]
SPD Read Optimization [Enabled]
MBIST Enable [Disabled]
Pattern Select [PRBS]
Pattern Length [3]
Aggressor Channel [1 Aggressor Channel]
Aggressor Static Lane Control [Disabled]
Target Static Lane Control [Disabled]
Worst Case Margin Granularity [Per Chip Select]
Read Voltage Sweep Step Size [1]
Read Timing Sweep Step Size [1]
Write Voltage Sweep Step Size [1]
Write Timing Sweep Step Size [1]
IOMMU [Auto]
Precision Boost Overdrive [Auto]
Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar [Auto]
FCLK Frequency [Auto]
SOC OVERCLOCK VID [0]
UCLK DIV1 MODE [Auto]
VDDP Voltage Control [Auto]
VDDG Voltage Control [Auto]
SoC/Uncore OC Mode [Auto]
LN2 Mode [Auto]
ACS Enable [Auto]
PCIe Ten Bit Tag Support [Auto]
Max Voltage Offset [Auto]
cTDP Control [Auto]
EfficiencyModeEn [Auto]
Package Power Limit Control [Auto]
APBDIS [Auto]
DF Cstates [Auto]
CPPC [Auto]
CPPC Preferred Cores [Auto]
BoostFmaxEn [Auto]
Early Link Speed [Auto]


----------



## Korennya

Can anyone tell me where the setting: bankgroupswapalt is located in bios? I’ve found bankgroupswap. But not the alt one. It’s a setting I need to swap according to 1usmus app when I moved from 2 dim to 4 dimm. Having s rough go getting my 4 sticks stable at 3200


----------



## Korennya

I'm still on 6401 incase that matters


----------



## Dollar

I stumbled upon another bug with this motherboard it seems. CLDO_VDDG resets to default 0.950 after resuming from sleep. Can anyone else confirm it real quick? 



1. Set CLDO_VDDG to something that isn't 0.950 in bios.

2. Boot into windows and open Ryzen Master to verify the voltage is reading what you set in bios. 

3. Close Ryzen Master and manually put the system to sleep.

4. Wake the system up and open Ryzen master to check the voltage again.


It doesn't matter if I leave the voltage on auto or if I set the voltage in the AMD overclock menu instead of the Asus page it still reverts after waking from sleep. HWinfo also shows this if you don't have ryzen master installed. Using a 3700x and a fresh flashback of the latest 7704 bios.


----------



## Fanu

Mech0z said:


> Can someone tell me if Bios 7704 is just bad or if I am missing some key setting, I cant get memory stable with the same settings as I had with I think 7401 or some other old bios
> 
> I think I remember one person saying that one setting related to memory stability was lowered with the 7704 bios, but this thread is a bit too long to look through


same problem on my C6E
I think this (or the last BIOS) messed up my memory OC and isnt stable anymore at 3333CL14 but it is at 3266CL14 (same timings just lower frequency) - never found out which setting messed it up after bios update

I was running 3333CL14 before these latest BIOSes without issues (rock stable in games and programs) - I havent changed other BIOS settings (been using the same settings for a year now)


----------



## roco_smith

Fanu said:


> same problem on my C6E
> I think this (or the last BIOS) messed up my memory OC and isnt stable anymore at 3333CL14 but it is at 3266CL14 (same timings just lower frequency) - never found out which setting messed it up after bios update
> 
> I was running 3333CL14 before these latest BIOSes without issues (rock stable in games and programs) - I havent changed other BIOS settings (been using the same settings for a year now)


On my side Asus CH6E latest bios stable on everything right now memory oc to 3800mhz flck 1900 ryzen dram calculator profile for bdie memory 4 dimms


----------



## Mech0z

roco_smith said:


> On my side Asus CH6E latest bios stable on everything right now memory oc to 3800mhz flck 1900 ryzen dram calculator profile for bdie memory 4 dimms


And what other settings, none auto do you have?

I bios flashbacked to 7501 and now this is stable, so something is definitely changed in the 7704 bios that makes it less stable than older versions. Also tried changing PBO to +200 but it wont exceed 4200mhz, thought that would be possible on the 3600 with its low standard boost, R20 hits 3980-4000MHz and gets about 3600 points in R20 with these memory settings


Code:


[2020/02/04 22:23:04]
Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P. Standard]
D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3200 16-18-18-36-1.35V]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Performance Enhancer [Auto]
CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
Performance Bias [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3733MHz]
FCLK Frequency [1867MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Auto]
SMT Mode [Auto]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
Precision Boost Overdrive [Enabled]
Max CPU Boost Clock Override [200MHz]
Platform Thermal Throttle Limit [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [16]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [17]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [16]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [16]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [36]
Trc [56]
TrrdS [6]
TrrdL [8]
Tfaw [24]
TwtrS [5]
TwtrL [14]
Twr [20]
Trcpage [Auto]
TrdrdScl [4]
TwrwrScl [4]
Trfc [Auto]
Trfc2 [Auto]
Trfc4 [Auto]
Tcwl [Auto]
Trtp [Auto]
Trdwr [Auto]
Twrrd [Auto]
TwrwrSc [Auto]
TwrwrSd [Auto]
TwrwrDd [Auto]
TrdrdSc [Auto]
TrdrdSd [Auto]
TrdrdDd [Auto]
Tcke [Auto]
ProcODT [Auto]
Cmd2T [Auto]
Gear Down Mode [Auto]
Power Down Enable [Auto]
RttNom [Auto]
RttWr [Auto]
RttPark [Auto]
MemAddrCmdSetup [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
MemCkeSetup [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
CPU Current Capability [Auto]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
DRAM Current Capability [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [Auto]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CLDO VDDP voltage [Auto]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
CPU SOC Voltage [Auto]
DRAM Voltage [1.45000]
CLDO VDDG voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Auto]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
Q-Code LED Function [Enabled]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
NVMe RAID mode [Disabled]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX8_2：X4/X4 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
When system is in working state [On]
In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Device [M4-CT128M4SSD2]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
SanDisk Cruzer Force 1.27 [Auto]
USB3.1_E1 [Enabled]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Enabled]
USB3_6 [Enabled]
USB3_7 [Enabled]
USB3_8 [Enabled]
USB3_9 [Enabled]
USB3_10 [Enabled]
USB2_11 [Enabled]
USB2_12 [Enabled]
USB2_13 [Enabled]
USB2_14 [Enabled]
USB_15 [Enabled]
USB_16 [Enabled]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
NVMe Support [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
AMI Native NVMe Driver Support [Enabled]
Boot Logo Display [Enabled]
POST Delay Time [3 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Profile Name []
Save to Profile [1]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
DIMM Slot Number [DIMM_A2]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]
Custom Pstate0 [Auto]
CCD Control [Auto]
Core control [Auto]
SMT Control [Auto]
L1 Stream HW Prefetcher [Auto]
L2 Stream HW Prefetcher [Auto]
Platform First Error Handling [Enabled]
Core Performance Boost [Auto]
Global C-state Control [Auto]
DRAM ECC Enable [Auto]
DRAM scrub time [Auto]
Poison scrubber control [Auto]
Redirect scrubber control [Auto]
Redirect scrubber limit [Auto]
NUMA nodes per socket [Auto]
Memory interleaving [Auto]
Memory interleaving size [Auto]
1TB remap [Auto]
DRAM map inversion [Auto]
ACPI SRAT L3 Cache As NUMA Domain [Auto]
ACPI SLIT Distance Control [Auto]
ACPI SLIT remote relative distance [Auto]
GMI encryption control [Auto]
xGMI encryption control [Auto]
CAKE CRC perf bounds Control [Auto]
4-link xGMI max speed [Auto]
3-link xGMI max speed [Auto]
Disable DF to external IP SyncFloodPropagation [Auto]
Disable DF sync flood propagation [Auto]
CC6 memory region encryption [Auto]
Memory Clear [Auto]
Overclock [Enabled]
Memory Clock Speed [Auto]
Tcl [Auto]
Trcdrd [Auto]
Trcdwr [Auto]
Trp [Auto]
Tras [Auto]
Trc Ctrl [Auto]
TrrdS [Auto]
TrrdL [Auto]
Tfaw Ctrl [Auto]
TwtrS [Auto]
TwtrL [Auto]
Twr Ctrl [Auto]
Trcpage Ctrl [Auto]
TrdrdScL Ctrl [Auto]
TwrwrScL Ctrl [Auto]
Trfc Ctrl [Auto]
Trfc2 Ctrl [Auto]
Trfc4 Ctrl [Auto]
Tcwl [Auto]
Trtp [Auto]
Tcke [Auto]
Trdwr [Auto]
Twrrd [Auto]
TwrwrSc [Auto]
TwrwrSd [Auto]
TwrwrDd [Auto]
TrdrdSc [Auto]
TrdrdSd [Auto]
TrdrdDd [Auto]
ProcODT [Auto]
Power Down Enable [Auto]
Cmd2T [Auto]
Gear Down Mode [Auto]
CAD Bus Timing User Controls [Auto]
CAD Bus Drive Strength User Controls [Auto]
Data Bus Configuration User Controls [Auto]
Data Poisoning [Auto]
DRAM Post Package Repair [Disable]
RCD Parity [Auto]
DRAM Address Command Parity Retry [Auto]
Write CRC Enable [Auto]
DRAM Write CRC Enable and Retry Limit [Auto]
Disable Memory Error Injection [True]
DRAM ECC Symbol Size [Auto]
DRAM UECC Retry [Auto]
TSME [Auto]
Data Scramble [Auto]
DFE Read Training [Auto]
FFE Write Training [Auto]
PMU Pattern Bits Control [Auto]
MR6VrefDQ Control [Auto]
CPU Vref Training Seed Control [Auto]
Chipselect Interleaving [Auto]
BankGroupSwap [Auto]
BankGroupSwapAlt [Auto]
Address Hash Bank [Auto]
Address Hash CS [Auto]
Address Hash Rm [Auto]
SPD Read Optimization [Enabled]
MBIST Enable [Disabled]
Pattern Select [PRBS]
Pattern Length [3]
Aggressor Channel [1 Aggressor Channel]
Aggressor Static Lane Control [Disabled]
Target Static Lane Control [Disabled]
Worst Case Margin Granularity [Per Chip Select]
Read Voltage Sweep Step Size [1]
Read Timing Sweep Step Size [1]
Write Voltage Sweep Step Size [1]
Write Timing Sweep Step Size [1]
IOMMU [Auto]
Precision Boost Overdrive [Auto]
Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar [Auto]
FCLK Frequency [Auto]
SOC OVERCLOCK VID [0]
UCLK DIV1 MODE [Auto]
VDDP Voltage Control [Auto]
VDDG Voltage Control [Auto]
SoC/Uncore OC Mode [Auto]
LN2 Mode [Auto]
ACS Enable [Auto]
PCIe Ten Bit Tag Support [Auto]
cTDP Control [Auto]
EfficiencyModeEn [Auto]
Package Power Limit Control [Auto]
APBDIS [Auto]
DF Cstates [Auto]
CPPC [Auto]
CPPC Preferred Cores [Auto]
BoostFmaxEn [Auto]
Early Link Speed [Auto]


----------



## pschorr1123

Korennya said:


> Can anyone tell me where the setting: bankgroupswapalt is located in bios? I’ve found bankgroupswap. But not the alt one. It’s a setting I need to swap according to 1usmus app when I moved from 2 dim to 4 dimm. Having s rough go getting my 4 sticks stable at 3200


Bankgroupswap and bankgroupswapalt are inverse of each other

So if BankGroupSwap is Disabled then BankGroupSwapAlt is Enabled

and if BankGroupSwap is Enabled then BankGroupSwapAlt is Disabled


----------



## MBKsalt

*here*



Korennya said:


> Can anyone tell me where the setting: bankgroupswapalt is located in bios? I’ve found bankgroupswap. But not the alt one. It’s a setting I need to swap according to 1usmus app when I moved from 2 dim to 4 dimm. Having s rough go getting my 4 sticks stable at 3200


- Advanced\AMD CBS\UMC Common Options\DRAM Memory Mapping


----------



## porschedrifter

Just wanted to let everyone know: There are no longer any fan issues since the last two bios versions!:Snorkle: :specool::specool: :specool: :specool: :specool: :thumb:


----------



## Korennya

MBKsalt said:


> - Advanced\AMD CBS\UMC Common Options\DRAM Memory Mapping


I looked where you indicated. Only the groupbankswap field is there with options for enable/disable/auto. The alt field isn't there. Are they tied together where if you enable one it disables the other?

I set groupbankswap to enabled in that spot and the ram calculator is still showing that BGS is disabled and BGS alt is enabled.


----------



## Kildar

Korennya said:


> I looked where you indicated. Only the groupbankswap field is there with options for enable/disable/auto. The alt field isn't there. Are they tied together where if you enable one it disables the other?
> 
> I set groupbankswap to enabled in that spot and the ram calculator is still showing that BGS is disabled and BGS alt is enabled.


Bios version?


----------



## Korennya

Kildar said:


> Korennya said:
> 
> 
> 
> I looked where you indicated. Only the groupbankswap field is there with options for enable/disable/auto. The alt field isn't there. Are they tied together where if you enable one it disables the other?
> 
> I set groupbankswap to enabled in that spot and the ram calculator is still showing that BGS is disabled and BGS alt is enabled. /forum/images/smilies/frown.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Bios version?
Click to expand...

6301


----------



## Kildar

Korennya said:


> 6301


That may have been one of those versions that it was missing...


----------



## pschorr1123

Korennya said:


> I looked where you indicated. Only the groupbankswap field is there with options for enable/disable/auto. The alt field isn't there. Are they tied together where if you enable one it disables the other?
> 
> I set groupbankswap to enabled in that spot and the ram calculator is still showing that BGS is disabled and BGS alt is enabled.


Try setting groupbankswap to disabled then it should show BGS disabled and BGS alt Enabled like you want in Dram Calc


----------



## diaaablo

Mech0z said:


> Can someone tell me if Bios 7704 is just bad or if I am missing some key setting, I cant get memory stable with the same settings as I had with I think 7401 or some other old bios
> 
> I think I remember one person saying that one setting related to memory stability was lowered with the 7704 bios, but this thread is a bit too long to look through
> 
> Using memtest86 to test
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [2020/02/03 16:17:58]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P. Standard]
> D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3200 16-18-18-36-1.35V]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Performance Enhancer [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3733MHz]
> FCLK Frequency [1867MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Auto]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> Precision Boost Overdrive [Auto]
> Max CPU Boost Clock Override [Auto]
> Platform Thermal Throttle Limit [Auto]
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [16]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [17]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [16]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [16]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [36]
> Trc [56]
> TrrdS [6]
> TrrdL [8]
> Tfaw [24]
> TwtrS [5]
> TwtrL [14]
> Twr [20]
> Trcpage [Auto]
> TrdrdScl [4]
> TwrwrScl [4]
> Trfc [630]
> Trfc2 [Auto]
> Trfc4 [Auto]
> Tcwl [16]
> Trtp [13]
> Trdwr [8]
> Twrrd [4]
> TwrwrSc [1]
> TwrwrSd [7]
> TwrwrDd [7]
> TrdrdSc [1]
> TrdrdSd [5]
> TrdrdDd [5]
> Tcke [9]
> ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
> Power Down Enable [Auto]
> RttNom [Rtt_Nom Disable]
> RttWr [RZQ/3]
> RttPark [RZQ/1]
> MemAddrCmdSetup [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> CPU Current Capability [Auto]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [Auto]
> VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [Auto]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Auto]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CLDO VDDP voltage [Auto]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM Voltage [1.41500]
> CLDO VDDG voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Auto]
> SVM Mode [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Enabled]
> Q-Code LED Function [Enabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> NVMe RAID mode [Disabled]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2：X4/X4 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> When system is in working state [On]
> In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Device [M4-CT128M4SSD2]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB3.1_E1 [Enabled]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Enabled]
> USB3_6 [Enabled]
> USB3_7 [Enabled]
> USB3_8 [Enabled]
> USB3_9 [Enabled]
> USB3_10 [Enabled]
> USB2_11 [Enabled]
> USB2_12 [Enabled]
> USB2_13 [Enabled]
> USB2_14 [Enabled]
> USB_15 [Enabled]
> USB_16 [Enabled]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
> CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
> AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> NVMe Support [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> AMI Native NVMe Driver Support [Enabled]
> Boot Logo Display [Enabled]
> POST Delay Time [3 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [1]
> Profile Name [3800c16]
> Save to Profile [2]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> DIMM Slot Number [DIMM_A2]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]
> Custom Pstate0 [Auto]
> L1 Stream HW Prefetcher [Auto]
> L2 Stream HW Prefetcher [Auto]
> Core Performance Boost [Auto]
> Global C-state Control [Auto]
> DRAM ECC Enable [Auto]
> DRAM scrub time [Auto]
> Poison scrubber control [Auto]
> Redirect scrubber control [Auto]
> Redirect scrubber limit [Auto]
> NUMA nodes per socket [Auto]
> Memory interleaving [Auto]
> Memory interleaving size [Auto]
> 1TB remap [Auto]
> DRAM map inversion [Auto]
> ACPI SRAT L3 Cache As NUMA Domain [Auto]
> ACPI SLIT Distance Control [Auto]
> ACPI SLIT remote relative distance [Auto]
> GMI encryption control [Auto]
> xGMI encryption control [Auto]
> CAKE CRC perf bounds Control [Auto]
> 4-link xGMI max speed [Auto]
> 3-link xGMI max speed [Auto]
> Disable DF to external IP SyncFloodPropagation [Auto]
> Disable DF sync flood propagation [Auto]
> CC6 memory region encryption [Auto]
> Memory Clear [Auto]
> Overclock [Enabled]
> Memory Clock Speed [Auto]
> Tcl [Auto]
> Trcdrd [Auto]
> Trcdwr [Auto]
> Trp [Auto]
> Tras [Auto]
> Trc Ctrl [Auto]
> TrrdS [Auto]
> TrrdL [Auto]
> Tfaw Ctrl [Auto]
> TwtrS [Auto]
> TwtrL [Auto]
> Twr Ctrl [Auto]
> Trcpage Ctrl [Auto]
> TrdrdScL Ctrl [Auto]
> TwrwrScL Ctrl [Auto]
> Trfc Ctrl [Auto]
> Trfc2 Ctrl [Auto]
> Trfc4 Ctrl [Auto]
> Tcwl [Auto]
> Trtp [Auto]
> Tcke [Auto]
> Trdwr [Auto]
> Twrrd [Auto]
> TwrwrSc [Auto]
> TwrwrSd [Auto]
> TwrwrDd [Auto]
> TrdrdSc [Auto]
> TrdrdSd [Auto]
> TrdrdDd [Auto]
> ProcODT [Auto]
> Power Down Enable [Auto]
> Cmd2T [Auto]
> Gear Down Mode [Auto]
> CAD Bus Timing User Controls [Auto]
> CAD Bus Drive Strength User Controls [Auto]
> Data Bus Configuration User Controls [Auto]
> Data Poisoning [Auto]
> DRAM Post Package Repair [Disable]
> RCD Parity [Auto]
> DRAM Address Command Parity Retry [Auto]
> Write CRC Enable [Auto]
> DRAM Write CRC Enable and Retry Limit [Auto]
> Disable Memory Error Injection [True]
> DRAM ECC Symbol Size [Auto]
> DRAM UECC Retry [Auto]
> TSME [Auto]
> Data Scramble [Auto]
> DFE Read Training [Auto]
> FFE Write Training [Auto]
> PMU Pattern Bits Control [Auto]
> MR6VrefDQ Control [Auto]
> CPU Vref Training Seed Control [Auto]
> Chipselect Interleaving [Auto]
> BankGroupSwap [Auto]
> BankGroupSwapAlt [Auto]
> Address Hash Bank [Auto]
> Address Hash CS [Auto]
> Address Hash Rm [Auto]
> SPD Read Optimization [Enabled]
> MBIST Enable [Disabled]
> Pattern Select [PRBS]
> Pattern Length [3]
> Aggressor Channel [1 Aggressor Channel]
> Aggressor Static Lane Control [Disabled]
> Target Static Lane Control [Disabled]
> Worst Case Margin Granularity [Per Chip Select]
> Read Voltage Sweep Step Size [1]
> Read Timing Sweep Step Size [1]
> Write Voltage Sweep Step Size [1]
> Write Timing Sweep Step Size [1]
> IOMMU [Auto]
> Precision Boost Overdrive [Auto]
> Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar [Auto]
> FCLK Frequency [Auto]
> SOC OVERCLOCK VID [0]
> UCLK DIV1 MODE [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage Control [Auto]
> VDDG Voltage Control [Auto]
> SoC/Uncore OC Mode [Auto]
> LN2 Mode [Auto]
> ACS Enable [Auto]
> PCIe Ten Bit Tag Support [Auto]
> Max Voltage Offset [Auto]
> cTDP Control [Auto]
> EfficiencyModeEn [Auto]
> Package Power Limit Control [Auto]
> APBDIS [Auto]
> DF Cstates [Auto]
> CPPC [Auto]
> CPPC Preferred Cores [Auto]
> BoostFmaxEn [Auto]
> Early Link Speed [Auto]


This setting is ProcODT maybe? In my case, after switching to 3rd gen Ryzen it was dropped from 53.3 to 34.3. Also was minor fixes here and there, but nothing special. Use last version of DRAM calculator.


----------



## Plissken

Is it ok to have them both @Disabled with only 2x8gb DIMMs (BankGroupSwap and BankGroupSwapAlt)? Or should I enable the Alt one?


----------



## LicSqualo

Plissken said:


> Is it ok to have them both @Disabled with only 2x8gb DIMMs (BankGroupSwap and BankGroupSwapAlt)? Or should I enable the Alt one?


Can you have both disable? Can you show that?

For my knowledge, BankGroupSwap is a dram function and you can't have both enabled or disabled. Only one could be enabled at system start. Standard or Alternative.


----------



## Plissken

LicSqualo said:


> Can you have both disable? Can you show that?
> 
> For my knowledge, BankGroupSwap is a dram function and you can't have both enabled or disabled. Only one could be enabled at system start. Standard or Alternative.


Here you go

No stability issues...


----------



## LicSqualo

Plissken said:


> Here you go
> 
> No stability issues...


Thanks. And here (https://community.amd.com/community...emory-oc-showdown-frequency-vs-memory-timings) you can found what is and how BankGroupSwap affect games and applications.


----------



## Aretak

Dollar said:


> I stumbled upon another bug with this motherboard it seems. CLDO_VDDG resets to default 0.950 after resuming from sleep. Can anyone else confirm it real quick?


Yeah, mine does the same. I never use sleep mode anyway, as I've had it cause stability issues with multiple machines in the past, but last time I used it before this I got a BSOD instantly when I resumed from sleep (though not this time). Might explain why.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Plissken said:


> Is it ok to have them both @Disabled with only 2x8gb DIMMs (BankGroupSwap and BankGroupSwapAlt)? Or should I enable the Alt one?


According to AMD & 1Usmus best for Gaming:

BankGroupSwap - Disabled (Normally when 4x DRAM best is to have it at ON other OFF)
BankGroupSwapAlt - Enabled


----------



## pschorr1123

Plissken said:


> Here you go
> 
> No stability issues...




Very Interesting....

The Asrock X370 Taichi removed the BGS alt option during the 2000 series days reason being you could not have both on or off simultaneously (at least not on that board)

So on newer bios only the BGS is visible and when you disable it RTC shows BGS alt enabled

On X570 Aorus Master only BGS exists and you can only choose between AUTO and disabled (kinda limited)

As far as I understand BGS it doesn't really affect stability but enables higher throughput if you have dual rank memory kits and 4 dimms installed


----------



## akira2080

Hey guys sorry for a little bit off-topic. But I need your advice as I knew you guys better than other in subforums. I am planing to buy new ram modules for my upcoming CPU upgrade from 2600X to 4700X.
I know, I know it is not yet released and will be available latter around summer.


The question is about Micron E-Die memory modules.


As I have limited ammount to spent, respectively around 180 Eur I have 2 choices.


1. Micron E-Die 32 GB CL15 3000 Mhz (OC till 3600 @ 1.44V)


Or


2. Micron E-Die 16 Gb CL18 4000 Mhz (World Record OC was wopping 5200 Mhz https://uk.crucial.com/gbr/en/ballistix-elite-world-record)

Is there a reason to have 32 Gb or 16 Gb but with better Clocks will be preferable?


Please take your time and help me to decide by voting in a from beyond. Thank you.:thumb:

https://www.poll-maker.com/poll2738484xC4224F03-80


----------



## MishelLngelo

akira2080 said:


> Hey guys sorry for a little bit off-topic. But I need your advice as I knew you guys better than other in subforums. I am planing to buy new ram modules for my upcoming CPU upgrade from 2600X to 4700X.
> I know, I know it is not yet released and will be available latter around summer.
> 
> 
> The question is about Micron E-Die memory modules.
> 
> 
> As I have limited ammount to spent, respectively around 180 Eur I have 2 choices.
> 
> 
> 1. Micron E-Die 32 GB CL15 3000 Mhz (OC till 3600 @ 1.44V)
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> 
> 2. Micron E-Die 16 Gb CL18 4000 Mhz (World Record OC was wopping 5200 Mhz https://uk.crucial.com/gbr/en/ballistix-elite-world-record)
> 
> Is there a reason to have 32 Gb or 16 Gb but with better Clocks will be preferable?
> 
> 
> Please take your time and help me to decide by voting in a from beyond. Thank you.:thumb:
> 
> https://www.poll-maker.com/poll2738484xC4224F03-80


To have 32 Gb or 16 Gb entirely depends on what you are doing, all games and most SW is quite happy with 16GB, only some "heavy" work would be better off with 32GB.
Considering Ryzen's affinity for fast RAM I would opt for second choice unless first condition is met, ie. that you must have 32GB.


----------



## Mech0z

Anyone seen a long term test if raising FSB to 101 is riscy to hardware health?


----------



## LicSqualo

Mech0z said:


> Anyone seen a long term test if raising FSB to 101 is riscy to hardware health?


Never had my system at 100Mhz from june 2017 when i bought my 1700. No hardware issue at all until now and probably I will never see.


----------



## cbjaust

Mech0z said:


> Anyone seen a long term test if raising FSB to 101 is riscy to hardware health?


Nope and I hate seeing 99.98 bclk in Windows so it's got to be at least set to 100.2MHz for me.


----------



## Mech0z

cbjaust said:


> Nope and I hate seeing 99.98 bclk in Windows so it's got to be at least set to 100.2MHz for me.


If I set it to 100.2 my turbo is gone, it just stays at 3607MHz, no sleep either


----------



## SaLSouL

Mech0z said:


> Anyone seen a long term test if raising FSB to 101 is riscy to hardware health?


Here is a link to Toms Hardware the higher you go onn the FSB the more PCI-E will clock itself back down to gen 1 if high enough

https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/overclocking-amd-ryzen,5011-3.html


----------



## DevilX

Hi guys,

i hope you can help me, i just get the ram stable at command rate 2T or with gear down mode.
I have stable settings now, but I would like to use GearDown and CR 1T and if possible a little tighter timing.
CPU: Ryzen 3800x, water cooled
RAM: 16GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3600 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit.
Bios: 7704


----------



## bloot

7704 bios is complete garbage for me... flashed back to 0001 beta.


----------



## janice1234

bloot said:


> 7704 bios is complete garbage for me... flashed back to 0001 beta.


why?

btw, can anyone get IF stable at 1900MHz on C6H? 

by stable, i mean the system at least can pass hci memtest 1000% and no intermittent hang or reboot.


----------



## The Sandman

Mech0z said:


> Anyone seen a long term test if raising FSB to 101 is riscy to hardware health?





cbjaust said:


> Nope and I hate seeing 99.98 bclk in Windows so it's got to be at least set to 100.2MHz for me.




Same for me as I've always (since release) used +Bclk on both my 1800x and 2700x currently running @ 101.8 w/PE3 without any issues.
104 is pushing the limit and even thou I've seen a few run this high I don't recall how stable it was or if it was even a everyday runner.


I sure do miss the Thuban days were 292 to 300MHz Bclk was run everyday. All those options seem like just a distant memory now-a-days.


----------



## bloot

janice1234 said:


> why?
> 
> btw, can anyone get IF stable at 1900MHz on C6H?
> 
> by stable, i mean the system at least can pass hci memtest 1000% and no intermittent hang or reboot.


Lots of bsod with that bios :/

I am running 3800/1900 since day one with this board on my 3900X.


----------



## janice1234

bloot said:


> Lots of bsod with that bios :/
> 
> I am running 3800/1900 since day one with this board on my 3900X.


So far no bsod with bios 7704.

But i get some hang or reboot issue with windows when running 3800/1900, although my memory oc can pass hci memtest 1000% and karhu 10000% lol.


----------



## hughjazz44

cbjaust said:


> Nope and I hate seeing 99.98 bclk in Windows so it's got to be at least set to 100.2MHz for me.


You know you can fix that by setting your bclk to Auto instead of 100MHz, right?


----------



## solon

janice1234 said:


> why?
> 
> btw, can anyone get IF stable at 1900MHz on C6H?
> 
> by stable, i mean the system at least can pass hci memtest 1000% and no intermittent hang or reboot.


sure


----------



## datspike

Increasing VSOC sometimes helps with random black screens / hangs at hight FCLK. Increasing SB voltage helps with those weird 150-200ms stutters some people are getting on high FCLK. 
I run both at 1.12v for 3800MT/s


----------



## cbjaust

Mech0z said:


> If I set it to 100.2 my turbo is gone, it just stays at 3607MHz, no sleep either


I set 100.0 in the BIOS (7704) and boot to Windows where turbo and all that is verified working and then I change the bclk with TurboV Core. I don't know about sleep but turbo is still working after setting the bclk to 100.2 or more in the OS with TurboV Core.



hughjazz44 said:


> You know you can fix that by setting your bclk to Auto instead of 100MHz, right?


IIRC on Auto (100MHz) bclk = 99,98 MHz as seen by CPU-Z and it is also not available to change in TurboV Core


----------



## roco_smith

Mech0z said:


> And what other settings, none auto do you have?
> 
> I bios flashbacked to 7501 and now this is stable, so something is definitely changed in the 7704 bios that makes it less stable than older versions. Also tried changing PBO to +200 but it wont exceed 4200mhz, thought that would be possible on the 3600 with its low standard boost, R20 hits 3980-4000MHz and gets about 3600 points in R20 with these memory settings
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [2020/02/04 22:23:04]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P. Standard]
> D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3200 16-18-18-36-1.35V]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Performance Enhancer [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3733MHz]
> FCLK Frequency [1867MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Auto]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> Precision Boost Overdrive [Enabled]
> Max CPU Boost Clock Override [200MHz]
> Platform Thermal Throttle Limit [Auto]
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [16]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [17]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [16]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [16]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [36]
> Trc [56]
> TrrdS [6]
> TrrdL [8]
> Tfaw [24]
> TwtrS [5]
> TwtrL [14]
> Twr [20]
> Trcpage [Auto]
> TrdrdScl [4]
> TwrwrScl [4]
> Trfc [Auto]
> Trfc2 [Auto]
> Trfc4 [Auto]
> Tcwl [Auto]
> Trtp [Auto]
> Trdwr [Auto]
> Twrrd [Auto]
> TwrwrSc [Auto]
> TwrwrSd [Auto]
> TwrwrDd [Auto]
> TrdrdSc [Auto]
> TrdrdSd [Auto]
> TrdrdDd [Auto]
> Tcke [Auto]
> ProcODT [Auto]
> Cmd2T [Auto]
> Gear Down Mode [Auto]
> Power Down Enable [Auto]
> RttNom [Auto]
> RttWr [Auto]
> RttPark [Auto]
> MemAddrCmdSetup [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren [Auto]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [Auto]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [Auto]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> CPU Current Capability [Auto]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [Auto]
> VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [Auto]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Auto]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CLDO VDDP voltage [Auto]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM Voltage [1.45000]
> CLDO VDDG voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Auto]
> SVM Mode [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Enabled]
> Q-Code LED Function [Enabled]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> NVMe RAID mode [Disabled]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Super I/O Clock Skew [Auto]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2：X4/X4 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> When system is in working state [On]
> In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_EC2 [Auto]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Device [M4-CT128M4SSD2]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> SanDisk Cruzer Force 1.27 [Auto]
> USB3.1_E1 [Enabled]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Enabled]
> USB3_6 [Enabled]
> USB3_7 [Enabled]
> USB3_8 [Enabled]
> USB3_9 [Enabled]
> USB3_10 [Enabled]
> USB2_11 [Enabled]
> USB2_12 [Enabled]
> USB2_13 [Enabled]
> USB2_14 [Enabled]
> USB_15 [Enabled]
> USB_16 [Enabled]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
> CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
> AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> NVMe Support [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> AMI Native NVMe Driver Support [Enabled]
> Boot Logo Display [Enabled]
> POST Delay Time [3 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Profile Name []
> Save to Profile [1]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> DIMM Slot Number [DIMM_A2]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]
> Custom Pstate0 [Auto]
> CCD Control [Auto]
> Core control [Auto]
> SMT Control [Auto]
> L1 Stream HW Prefetcher [Auto]
> L2 Stream HW Prefetcher [Auto]
> Platform First Error Handling [Enabled]
> Core Performance Boost [Auto]
> Global C-state Control [Auto]
> DRAM ECC Enable [Auto]
> DRAM scrub time [Auto]
> Poison scrubber control [Auto]
> Redirect scrubber control [Auto]
> Redirect scrubber limit [Auto]
> NUMA nodes per socket [Auto]
> Memory interleaving [Auto]
> Memory interleaving size [Auto]
> 1TB remap [Auto]
> DRAM map inversion [Auto]
> ACPI SRAT L3 Cache As NUMA Domain [Auto]
> ACPI SLIT Distance Control [Auto]
> ACPI SLIT remote relative distance [Auto]
> GMI encryption control [Auto]
> xGMI encryption control [Auto]
> CAKE CRC perf bounds Control [Auto]
> 4-link xGMI max speed [Auto]
> 3-link xGMI max speed [Auto]
> Disable DF to external IP SyncFloodPropagation [Auto]
> Disable DF sync flood propagation [Auto]
> CC6 memory region encryption [Auto]
> Memory Clear [Auto]
> Overclock [Enabled]
> Memory Clock Speed [Auto]
> Tcl [Auto]
> Trcdrd [Auto]
> Trcdwr [Auto]
> Trp [Auto]
> Tras [Auto]
> Trc Ctrl [Auto]
> TrrdS [Auto]
> TrrdL [Auto]
> Tfaw Ctrl [Auto]
> TwtrS [Auto]
> TwtrL [Auto]
> Twr Ctrl [Auto]
> Trcpage Ctrl [Auto]
> TrdrdScL Ctrl [Auto]
> TwrwrScL Ctrl [Auto]
> Trfc Ctrl [Auto]
> Trfc2 Ctrl [Auto]
> Trfc4 Ctrl [Auto]
> Tcwl [Auto]
> Trtp [Auto]
> Tcke [Auto]
> Trdwr [Auto]
> Twrrd [Auto]
> TwrwrSc [Auto]
> TwrwrSd [Auto]
> TwrwrDd [Auto]
> TrdrdSc [Auto]
> TrdrdSd [Auto]
> TrdrdDd [Auto]
> ProcODT [Auto]
> Power Down Enable [Auto]
> Cmd2T [Auto]
> Gear Down Mode [Auto]
> CAD Bus Timing User Controls [Auto]
> CAD Bus Drive Strength User Controls [Auto]
> Data Bus Configuration User Controls [Auto]
> Data Poisoning [Auto]
> DRAM Post Package Repair [Disable]
> RCD Parity [Auto]
> DRAM Address Command Parity Retry [Auto]
> Write CRC Enable [Auto]
> DRAM Write CRC Enable and Retry Limit [Auto]
> Disable Memory Error Injection [True]
> DRAM ECC Symbol Size [Auto]
> DRAM UECC Retry [Auto]
> TSME [Auto]
> Data Scramble [Auto]
> DFE Read Training [Auto]
> FFE Write Training [Auto]
> PMU Pattern Bits Control [Auto]
> MR6VrefDQ Control [Auto]
> CPU Vref Training Seed Control [Auto]
> Chipselect Interleaving [Auto]
> BankGroupSwap [Auto]
> BankGroupSwapAlt [Auto]
> Address Hash Bank [Auto]
> Address Hash CS [Auto]
> Address Hash Rm [Auto]
> SPD Read Optimization [Enabled]
> MBIST Enable [Disabled]
> Pattern Select [PRBS]
> Pattern Length [3]
> Aggressor Channel [1 Aggressor Channel]
> Aggressor Static Lane Control [Disabled]
> Target Static Lane Control [Disabled]
> Worst Case Margin Granularity [Per Chip Select]
> Read Voltage Sweep Step Size [1]
> Read Timing Sweep Step Size [1]
> Write Voltage Sweep Step Size [1]
> Write Timing Sweep Step Size [1]
> IOMMU [Auto]
> Precision Boost Overdrive [Auto]
> Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar [Auto]
> FCLK Frequency [Auto]
> SOC OVERCLOCK VID [0]
> UCLK DIV1 MODE [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage Control [Auto]
> VDDG Voltage Control [Auto]
> SoC/Uncore OC Mode [Auto]
> LN2 Mode [Auto]
> ACS Enable [Auto]
> PCIe Ten Bit Tag Support [Auto]
> cTDP Control [Auto]
> EfficiencyModeEn [Auto]
> Package Power Limit Control [Auto]
> APBDIS [Auto]
> DF Cstates [Auto]
> CPPC [Auto]
> CPPC Preferred Cores [Auto]
> BoostFmaxEn [Auto]
> Early Link Speed [Auto]


Here Mine


----------



## Mech0z

datspike said:


> Increasing VSOC sometimes helps with random black screens / hangs at hight FCLK. Increasing SB voltage helps with those weird 150-200ms stutters some people are getting on high FCLK.
> I run both at 1.12v for 3800MT/s


is SB voltage and vsoc the same? And do you run 7704 with 3800? My stability died with 7704 compared to previous


----------



## datspike

Mech0z said:


> is SB voltage and vsoc the same? And do you run 7704 with 3800? My stability died with 7704 compared to previous


I have not found any stability changes with 7704. I think south bridge voltage is called "1.05v SB" in the bios.


----------



## The Sandman

To help settle any confusion on the Bclk topic (99.8 etc showing rather than 100).
This should clear things up once again. Simply trust what you enter into Bios.

Source:https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-amd-cpus/1625015-ryzen-essential-info-link-owners-info-db.html


----------



## hughjazz44

cbjaust said:


> IIRC on Auto (100MHz) bclk = 99,98 MHz as seen by CPU-Z and it is also not available to change in TurboV Core


Well, I don't know what to tell you. On my computer it's an even 100MHz, and all my sensor data is in even 25MHz increments.

If setting it to Auto doesn't fix it for you, try also disabling Spread Spectrum.


----------



## Wolfy PC

Hello, is that normal that I have 40°C in Idle and 77°C in Cinebench with the watercooling? Full EKWB with 1x 360XE and 1x 240XE, D5 pump, all in push-pull NF-F12 Industrial

3800x @ 4.4ghz @ 1.312V bios 7704

When I had 32°C Idle and 55°C Full load with the 1700x @ 3.925Ghz @ 1.35V


----------



## Mech0z

Wolfy PC said:


> Hello, is that normal that I have 40°C in Idle and 77°C in Cinebench with the watercooling? Full EKWB with 1x 360XE and 1x 240XE, D5 pump, all in push-pull NF-F12 Industrial
> 
> 3800x @ 4.4ghz @ 1.312V bios 7704
> 
> When I had 32°C Idle and 55°C Full load with the 1700x @ 3.925Ghz @ 1.35V


I think the sensors are placed differently in 3xxx series, plus you go from 14 to 7nm so the chip that produces the heat is much smaller meaning the heat generation area is much more concentrated making it harder to cool


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

4.3GHz 1.3v is the sweet spot for 7nm Zen (or PBO)
All games i play, Play fine.
Temps ~47-60deg. (depends on game).


Here my OC profiles:

===


----------



## CodyPredy

Wolfy PC said:


> Hello, is that normal that I have 40°C in Idle and 77°C in Cinebench with the watercooling? Full EKWB with 1x 360XE and 1x 240XE, D5 pump, all in push-pull NF-F12 Industrial
> 
> 3800x @ 4.4ghz @ 1.312V bios 7704
> 
> When I had 32°C Idle and 55°C Full load with the 1700x @ 3.925Ghz @ 1.35V


Did you reinstall the OS? I'm thinking of doing that as a next step for my 3950x although from what I understand the 3xxx runs a bit hotter due to the aggressive Ryzen Balanced Power profile that keeps the clocks at about 99%.

I forgot when I've put my previous post but you can check that for more info. Hope it helps.


----------



## Dave001

Wolfy PC said:


> Hello, is that normal that I have 40°C in Idle and 77°C in Cinebench with the watercooling? Full EKWB with 1x 360XE and 1x 240XE, D5 pump, all in push-pull NF-F12 Industrial
> 
> 3800x @ 4.4ghz @ 1.312V bios 7704
> 
> When I had 32°C Idle and 55°C Full load with the 1700x @ 3.925Ghz @ 1.35V


I've noticed idle temps have gone up with my 2700X lately, not sure if it's BIOS or Windows 10 related.

I'm running a 2700x @ 4.1GHZ all core, 1.365v, under a custom loop. EK Velocity CPU Block, EK PE360 & AC NexXxos ST30 360 Radiators with Noctua NF-F12 PWM Fans (600rpm Idle - 1350rpm Max), EK D5 PWM Pump @ 50% (2675rpm) in a Fractal Design R6 case.
CPU and Block have both been lapped. Using Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut paste.

Ambient Temp - 25c.

CPU Idle
CPU Temp 40c - Coolant Temp 27c

CineBench R20 (20mins)
CPU Temp 69.5c - Coolant Temp 29c

Prime 95 Small FFT's (20mins)
CPU Temp 71c - Coolant Temp 30c


----------



## Dino-Rhino

Dave001 said:


> I've noticed idle temps have gone up with my 2700X lately, not sure if it's BIOS or Windows 10 related.
> 
> I'm running a 2700x @ 4.1GHZ all core, 1.365v


 I'm not an expert, but that voltage is very very high, becaue we shouldn't exceed 1'32v for 24/7 use. I'm running my 2700X at 4125 MHz with 1'306v + LLC 4, 1'288v in max load, and that my 2700X is bad.


Sorry for my English.


Regards.


----------



## AlienAlloy

*Very brief system hangs*

Not actually some hangs, it's more like milliseconds. I tend to notice when I play some music and it freezes for like half a second or even less and then resumes.
Sometimes they are frequent, sometimes totally not showing up for days.

It all happend when I switched for the now old 1700 to the 3800x.

It is clocked at 4.2ghz at 1.135 core
The ram are G-Skill Triden 3200, now working at 3800 using the Ryzen Memory Calculator on Safe mode.
System i stable, passes all tests, from AIDA to whatever you can throw at him without any issue, but sometime there are this weird "buzzzzz" freezes.
Running the last bios from Asus 7704.

Granted I didn't do a fresh windows instal, don't even know if that could be a cause.

Any possible idea on the cause of those pesky freezes?


----------



## Dave001

Dino-Rhino said:


> I'm not an expert, but that voltage is very very high, becaue we shouldn't exceed 1'32v for 24/7 use. I'm running my 2700X at 4125 MHz with 1'306v + LLC 4, 1'288v in max load, and that my 2700X is bad.
> 
> 
> Sorry for my English.
> 
> 
> Regards.


I'm running a negative offset voltage of 0.0375v and LLC is set to Auto.


----------



## Mech0z

My 3800 mhz cl16 memory seems more stable now with soc 1.1 and sb 1.1 shouldt probably begin to look more at subtimings next

Anyone know what the "chip quality" 96% is worth?

Also I tried following buildzoids 230/230/230 on ABBA 



 but still cant get over 4200MHz on my 3600 and allcore boost is below 4000 when doing C20


----------



## Serchio

Mech0z said:


> My 3800 mhz cl16 memory seems more stable now with soc 1.1 and sb 1.1 shouldt probably begin to look more at subtimings next
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what the "chip quality" 96% is worth?
> 
> 
> 
> Also I tried following buildzoids 230/230/230 on ABBA https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ismHAZAHAUs but still cant get over 4200MHz on my 3600 and allcore boost is below 4000 when doing C20




Could you post thaiphoon burner export of your memory kits (with timings switched to ns)? 

You should definitely decrease tRFC value. Start with 480 then 358, 320 and maybe 280. tRC to 54 and maybe 52. 

Edit. You can try to disable GDM as well. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mech0z

Serchio said:


> Could you post thaiphoon burner export of your memory kits (with timings switched to ns)?
> 
> You should definitely decrease tRFC value. Start with 480 then 358, 320 and maybe 280. tRC to 54 and maybe 52.
> 
> Edit. You can try to disable GDM as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Tried all those things individually and none of them posts with 1.12VSOC

Not sure if the uploaded file is what you want?


----------



## CodyPredy

Mech0z said:


> Also I tried following buildzoids 230/230/230 on ABBA https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ismHAZAHAUs but still cant get over 4200MHz on my 3600 and allcore boost is below 4000 when doing C20


He already mentioned in the video that you won't see much difference for 3600. He tested it for 3700x and higher I believe. Watch the entire video to double check....


----------



## bloot

bloot said:


> 7704 bios is complete garbage for me... flashed back to 0001 beta.


Found out the problem :S

It seems it was a bug with the motherboard fan controller, tried the q-fan lowest rpm and it setted my 3-pin phanteks fan to 38%, it turns that was the cause for my bsods... setted it back to 60% (that's the lowest the board lets me set it manually) and the problems are gone, so far 7704 works just fine.

Just in case someone else experiences the same and has no clue, watch out you did not tried q-fan and it setted your non-pwm fan to a very low %


----------



## Serchio

Mech0z said:


> Tried all those things individually and none of them posts with 1.12VSOC
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if the uploaded file is what you want?




Ah, so do not touch tRFC - I have not noticed that you do not have b-dies. My bad, sorry. And you need to keep GDM enabled for these modules as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BUFUMAN

Do i have to use GDM for E-Die?
I changed to a balistix Sport LT.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MosterMenu

BUFUMAN said:


> Do i have to use GDM for E-Die?
> I changed to a balistix Sport LT.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


In DRAM calculator it says to enable it, so I'd say yes.


----------



## Orgios

I am selling my 1700 on Sunday and getting a 3700x on Monday! Is there a guide to overclocking ? Which bios version and settings etc? (I started searching but got lost). 

P.S. I have samsung 3200/cl14 ram


----------



## MosterMenu

Orgios said:


> I am selling my 1700 on Sunday and getting a 3700x on Monday! Is there a guide to overclocking ? Which bios version and settings etc? (I started searching but got lost).
> 
> P.S. I have samsung 3200/cl14 ram


I'd be interested in some actual useful information too, I have 3900x and so far PBO limit adjustments have been most useful in bumping the performance up.
People have all sorts of theories on how best to do that. I've spent hours starting really high and then nudging them down, running bench marks and looking comparing results until reaching a point of diminishing returns, what might work for me might not be optimal for you but that method works accompanied by a good negative voltage offset, but just enough to keep temps down a little because too far and the VID voltages spike to compensate. 
Those can also be controlled in BIOS but it's clear as duck **** to me with hex values and formulas and understanding when that value is used, I'd need the encouragement of knowing for sure it's an effective way to improve performance to actually sit there wrap my head around that. 

Whats your cooling situation?
if it's better than stock you'll obviously have a better experience.

Your RAMs good, should be able to get stable at 3600 fast settings from the DRAM calculator, I do recommend getting 
TestMem 5 v0.12 and the config file from https://www.overclock.net/forum/27577522-post2594.html
and following this guide https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-ryzen-memory-tweaking-overclocking-guide/

I have 3200 cl14 4x8GB and I was able to get 3800mhz CL16,tRCD17,tRP16 tRas32 tRc48 1T on the RAM with 1900 on the fabric with no errors, It's the most stable ram overclock I've ever had.
I use liquid metal and corsair 360mm AIO


----------



## Orgios

MosterMenu said:


> I
> Whats your cooling situation?
> if it's better than stock you'll obviously have a better experience.
> 
> Your RAMs good, should be able to get stable at 3600 fast settings from the DRAM calculator, I do recommend getting
> TestMem 5 v0.12 and the config file from https://www.overclock.net/forum/27577522-post2594.html
> and following this guide https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-ryzen-memory-tweaking-overclocking-guide/


Thank you for your reply , my cooler is the Noctua nh-d15
For 3700x is Ryzen Master better for overclock? I was used to overclocking in the bios
Also I havent really noticed any real difference between 3200cl14 and 3600cl16 on my [email protected] , it's a different story on 3700x?
Is all core 4.3 the ideal OC ? 

So many questions


----------



## MosterMenu

Orgios said:


> Thank you for your reply , my cooler is the Noctua nh-d15
> For 3700x is Ryzen Master better for overclock? I was used to overclocking in the bios
> Also I havent really noticed any real difference between 3200cl14 and 3600cl16 on my [email protected] , it's a different story on 3700x?
> Is all core 4.3 the ideal OC ?
> 
> So many questions


It's just really forgiving, when I first started testing I had some settings that even at 3466 I would get 20 errors in about one minute of testing in TM5 but the system wasn't crashing or buggy.
I think 1700 wouldn't have even booted with those settings for me. 
I don't really have much experience with Ryzen master, I've dabbled but it always seems to get to a point where because it auto loads on boot that something with it would cause a system crash until I uninstalled it.
Tend to not give many chances when that's the solution to a problem with piece of software.
as for 4.3 all core, it's probably the go if all you do is multithread work, without all core OC the higher single core boost is certainly worth more to me for games and general use.


----------



## elguero

I just got a 3950x, jumping on from a 1700x, and I need a little help, I tried searching for this info but got lost, and I would appreciate any help on what´s the latest bios, what are the safe voltages to overclock a on ryzen 3000? where is PBO on the bios?


----------



## herericc

elguero said:


> I just got a 3950x, jumping on from a 1700x, and I need a little help, I tried searching for this info but got lost, and I would appreciate any help on what´s the latest bios, what are the safe voltages to overclock a on ryzen 3000? where is PBO on the bios?


This might be counter intuitive but the 3950 has the best default boost settings of all the 3000 series. Except in all-core workloads you're likely to barely see a difference in actual performance after overclocking.

I would focus on getting your RAM overclocked so you can benefit from the faster infinity fabric speeds.

PBO is under the main overclocking page - and also under AMD OVERCLOCKING on the 2nd (third???) page


----------



## elguero

Wow what an stressful afternoon, I just installed the 3950x, and nothing happened, just the error code 02, or as the manual says "AP initialization before microcode loading", what is that? who knows.

Anyway long story short, I took out one stick of memory and voila it worked.

Now I have the both sticks, memory on ocdp, everything else on auto, and my systems feels like upgrading to a Ferrari from a Toyota Camry. 

About PBO, do I just set it to auto?


----------



## elguero

Is it normal that the cpu core voltage goes to 1.482volts? at idle and at stock? 

It seams a little to high for me? on my old 1700x I got an all core overclock of 3.9ghz at 1.39275 volts, and I never went over 1.4 volts.


----------



## MosterMenu

elguero said:


> Is it normal that the cpu core voltage goes to 1.482volts? at idle and at stock?
> 
> It seams a little to high for me? on my old 1700x I got an all core overclock of 3.9ghz at 1.39275 volts, and I never went over 1.4 volts.


Don't you think you're leaving out a fair bit of information in this question? 

Oh i see, you just got the 3950.
thats the core voltage, put a negative offset on it, try not to get too low though


----------



## T[]RK

Hi.

If i use Ryzen 9 3900X with Crosshair VI (not Hero, but Extreme) and RAM from Team Group (Dark Pro 3600MHz CL16) will it work at it's frequency?

I just saw good price for this board, but not sure it will work with ram as i need it.

Another thing is cold boot issue. It's on both Crosshair VI boards (Hero and Extreme)? Is it also exist on Crosshair VII Hero?


----------



## kyo2020

This is my config


----------



## bloot

T[]RK said:


> Hi.
> 
> If i use Ryzen 9 3900X with Crosshair VI (not Hero, but Extreme) and RAM from Team Group (Dark Pro 3600MHz CL16) will it work at it's frequency?
> 
> I just saw good price for this board, but not sure it will work with ram as i need it.
> 
> Another thing is cold boot issue. It's on both Crosshair VI boards (Hero and Extreme)? Is it also exist on Crosshair VII Hero?


Yes it will almost for sure work just fine. Cold boot is not an issue anymore on latests bios.


----------



## T[]RK

bloot said:


> Cold boot is not an issue anymore on latests bios.


This is nice!


----------



## pschorr1123

elguero said:


> Is it normal that the cpu core voltage goes to 1.482volts? at idle and at stock?
> 
> It seams a little to high for me? on my old 1700x I got an all core overclock of 3.9ghz at 1.39275 volts, and I never went over 1.4 volts.


Ryzen 3000 has a very aggressive boost algorithm and will go up to 1.5 volts during light single threaded loads. As soon as your workload increases watts the voltage drops fast. (ie CB 20 Multi vcore will drop under 1.35)

Also keep in mind Ryzen 3000 changes its frequency up to 1000 times per second. This behavior is drastically different from any previous CPU (Intel or AMD) most monitoring software only polls a few times per second or even slower.

Downside is that unlike your 2700x or 1800X the max single core frequency will be held very briefly while the older ones hit its max speed all day long.

You can compare your CB15 or CB20 single core vs others to see if your CPU is performing as expected regardless of what frequency it may report hitting. With my 3700x I only see the max frequency under the Max column inHWiNFO64 but the 203 CB15 score lines up with others

More info by AMD Robert Hallock here:https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cbls9g/the_final_word_on_idle_voltages_for_3rd_gen_ryzen/

EDIT: Forgot to mention these chips are very sensitive to heat so the better your cooling solution the better your performance.


----------



## roco_smith

*roco_smith*



T[]RK said:


> Hi.
> 
> If i use Ryzen 9 3900X with Crosshair VI (not Hero, but Extreme) and RAM from Team Group (Dark Pro 3600MHz CL16) will it work at it's frequency?
> 
> I just saw good price for this board, but not sure it will work with ram as i need it.
> 
> Another thing is cold boot issue. It's on both Crosshair VI boards (Hero and Extreme)? Is it also exist on Crosshair VII Hero?


I have the same motherboard and same cpu , and not problem what so ever. Running with 4 modules of DDR4 3200MHZ Samsumg BDIE OC to 3800 MHZ


----------



## elguero

So, after getting everything right with my upgrade to a 3950x I've been having this weird problem, I don't know if some one has had this problem and know of a way to fix it.

I have a TPM chip on the motherboard, and everything works fine, but every time I shoot down the pc for the night, and turn it on the next morning It asks me for my BitLocker recovery key. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Korennya

I just installed a 3950x in my c6h too. latest bios 7704 i think it is. All default settings. I just put in DOCP for 3600 ram. Hwinfo is showing my flck as 1600? and my memory controller clock (uclk) as only 900??

I tried bumping my fclk up to 1800 and got the scare of my life. Just spent the last 40 mins trying to get the thing to post. I couldn't even get into bios. Clear CMOS didn't even get me back. THough I bricked it. It's like the CPU is stuck on 1800 regardless of settings. I had to pull all my ram but 1 stick and then it posted. Everythign was set on auto from the CMOS clear, yet when I got into windows it was showing my flck as 1800 still. 

How do you reset the damn cpu settings on this thing if a cmos clear won't do it??? I"m kinda afraid to touch this thing at all now because of that. My 1600x was no where near this touchy. Bad setting and it would just go into bios in safe mode nice and easy. Fix and off you go. THis thing is a nightmare.


----------



## MosterMenu

Korennya said:


> I just installed a 3950x in my c6h too. latest bios 7704 i think it is. All default settings. I just put in DOCP for 3600 ram. Hwinfo is showing my flck as 1600? and my memory controller clock (uclk) as only 900??
> 
> I tried bumping my fclk up to 1800 and got the scare of my life. Just spent the last 40 mins trying to get the thing to post. I couldn't even get into bios. Clear CMOS didn't even get me back. THough I bricked it. It's like the CPU is stuck on 1800 regardless of settings. I had to pull all my ram but 1 stick and then it posted. Everythign was set on auto from the CMOS clear, yet when I got into windows it was showing my flck as 1800 still.
> 
> How do you reset the damn cpu settings on this thing if a cmos clear won't do it??? I"m kinda afraid to touch this thing at all now because of that. My 1600x was no where near this touchy. Bad setting and it would just go into bios in safe mode nice and easy. Fix and off you go. THis thing is a nightmare.


Have you tried the SAFE_BOOT (red button) it should boot up asking for F1 press and then you go into BIOS and let you update whatever settings you need to.


----------



## Korennya

MosterMenu said:


> Have you tried the SAFE_BOOT (red button) it should boot up asking for F1 press and then you go into BIOS and let you update whatever settings you need to.


Multiple times. It doesn't do anything. I used that a bit while pushing my 1600x. This thing is just refusing to work. Basically if I take anything off of auto in the bios the damn thing hangs and I play hell even getting back into the bios. I'm about ready to return this cpu for another one. 

It'll hang all over the place. Code 41, 66.. then once in while it'll make it to the screen to press del for bios and I'll press it then it'll hang there on code 06. I've had it hang while inside the bios too.. just freezes.. have to reset.

Same **** on cold boot vs warm boot.


----------



## Dollar

Korennya said:


> Multiple times. It doesn't do anything. I used that a bit while pushing my 1600x. This thing is just refusing to work. Basically if I take anything off of auto in the bios the damn thing hangs and I play hell even getting back into the bios. I'm about ready to return this cpu for another one.
> 
> It'll hang all over the place. Code 41, 66.. then once in while it'll make it to the screen to press del for bios and I'll press it then it'll hang there on code 06. I've had it hang while inside the bios too.. just freezes.. have to reset.
> 
> Same **** on cold boot vs warm boot.



At this point I'd recommend just using bios flashback then load optimized defaults after it's done and fully power cycle the system before making any changes to the defaults.


----------



## Korennya

Do you need a cpu installed to do a flashback? I’m a little afraid of updating the bios due to the way it freezes some times inside the bios. I’ve always flashed from inside the bios before. But flashback seems a safer way to go this time due to the random hanging.


----------



## MosterMenu

Korennya said:


> Do you need a cpu installed to do a flashback? I’m a little afraid of updating the bios due to the way it freezes some times inside the bios. I’ve always flashed from inside the bios before. But flashback seems a safer way to go this time due to the random hanging.


Excuse me but I had a quick look through your post history, and it's mostly "This computers playing up,or That computers playing up".
and now you want to ask a question if there needs to be a cpu installed to flashback??? 
is there a reason you want to take your entire system apart to update the bios? is there any logic in your problem solving technique?
Put a bios on your flash drive, 
rename it C6h.CAP
put it in the usb slot with BIOS written on it and push the button with an arrow and the word BIOS on it.
WAIT!!!!
FOR THE LIGHT TO STOP FLASHING!!
you've never done that?


----------



## howkey[cz]

Hi, I just bought a Ryzen 3700x, Crosshair VI Hero and Patriot Viper 4000Mhz kit with b-die. I am able to run it at FCLK 1900Mhz, ram 3800Mhz 15-15-15-36 at 1.46V. It is stable, no errors, 100% HCI memtest passed. Do you have any advice how to lower trfc? Any change from 666 means errors in HCI memtest. Is there some setting which can help? Yeah I know about dram calculator, but it is not helping me. I have played with ProcODT and RTT setting but no luck. I have tried loose timings like 16-20-20, increasing dram voltage, soc voltage, any other voltages according to dram calculator... anyway lowering trfc means errors in HCI memtest. Thanks 🙂


----------



## Korennya

Trying flashback. Put on drive using rename tool. Put in correct usb slot. Held button. Flashed 4! times and is on solid. Instructions say 3 for flashing 5 is failure. Where the heck am I in this? I’m afraid to touch it now. How long should I wait to see if light turns off? What do I do next? Power cycle and try again?


----------



## bloot

Korennya said:


> Trying flashback. Put on drive using rename tool. Put in correct usb slot. Held button. Flashed 4! times and is on solid. Instructions say 3 for flashing 5 is failure. Where the heck am I in this? I’m afraid to touch it now. How long should I wait to see if light turns off? What do I do next? Power cycle and try again?


It has to keep blinking in blue while it's flashing the bios, if it does not blink and stays in blue, then try again, make sure the pendrive you are using is compatible, try not to use something larger than 4GB.


----------



## Dollar

Korennya said:


> Trying flashback. Put on drive using rename tool. Put in correct usb slot. Held button. Flashed 4! times and is on solid. Instructions say 3 for flashing 5 is failure. Where the heck am I in this? I’m afraid to touch it now. How long should I wait to see if light turns off? What do I do next? Power cycle and try again?



Did you format the USB drive to FAT32? 



Just follow the instructions: https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1038568/


----------



## MosterMenu

Korennya said:


> Trying flashback. Put on drive using rename tool. Put in correct usb slot. Held button. Flashed 4! times and is on solid. Instructions say 3 for flashing 5 is failure. Where the heck am I in this? I’m afraid to touch it now. How long should I wait to see if light turns off? What do I do next? Power cycle and try again?


please whats the link for these instructions stating 3 flashes for flashing and 5 for failure?


----------



## Korennya

Dollar said:


> Did you format the USB drive to FAT32?
> 
> 
> 
> Just follow the instructions: https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1038568/


yeah. I followed the instructions from asus website. On my 3rd usb drive it finally worked. (that one was 64gb drive). Unfortuanately flashing the bios didn't help my 3950 woes. Lots of boot issues. Seems my uclk hangs anytime it goes over 1600 mhz.

Does ram effect this or is this solely the IMC on board the cpu? I've got 64gb of ram on 4 sticks. This stuff would run 3200 all day on my 1600x. Rather sad if a 3950 can't beat a first gen chip.

Running soc voltage of 1.025 right now. cldo vddp on auto. Tried 1.075 but that didn't allow my uclk to get any higher than 1600. Any suggestions here?


----------



## MosterMenu

Korennya said:


> yeah. I followed the instructions from asus website. On my 3rd usb drive it finally worked. (that one was 64gb drive). Unfortuanately flashing the bios didn't help my 3950 woes. Lots of boot issues. Seems my uclk hangs anytime it goes over 1600 mhz.
> 
> Does ram effect this or is this solely the IMC on board the cpu? I've got 64gb of ram on 4 sticks. This stuff would run 3200 all day on my 1600x. Rather sad if a 3950 can't beat a first gen chip.
> 
> Running soc voltage of 1.025 right now. cldo vddp on auto. Tried 1.075 but that didn't allow my uclk to get any higher than 1600. Any suggestions here?


I'd like to help solve your problem, but your problem seems infinitely challenging to solve when in each post you ask more questions.
If you want to gain a solution for something like this, you should put your full settings from bios on here.
have a little look through the bios and see if you can find where to do that.
send one of what you think will work but doesn't if you like.
someone here will let you know if that should or shouldn't work and then you'll know if you actually have a problem.

I see your posts like someone throwing sticks at the moon trying to figure out how far away it is.
Then asking a large group what they think might be wrong with your sticks. They won't hit what you throw them at(without sharing the fact the target is the moon) 
and just coming up with reasons why there simply has to be something wrong with your sticks.

people like seeing useful information in this forum, I do.
people like seeing solutions to well explained problems.


----------



## howkey[cz]

howkey[cz] said:


> Hi, I just bought a Ryzen 3700x, Crosshair VI Hero and Patriot Viper 4000Mhz kit with b-die. I am able to run it at FCLK 1900Mhz, ram 3800Mhz 15-15-15-36 at 1.46V. It is stable, no errors, 100% HCI memtest passed. Do you have any advice how to lower trfc? Any change from 666 means errors in HCI memtest. Is there some setting which can help? Yeah I know about dram calculator, but it is not helping me. I have played with ProcODT and RTT setting but no luck. I have tried loose timings like 16-20-20, increasing dram voltage, soc voltage, any other voltages according to dram calculator... anyway lowering trfc means errors in HCI memtest. Thanks 🙂


Seems that lowering DRAM voltage to 1.4V helped me to lower TRFC from 666 to 500. Now trying voltage 1.39V with timings 15-15-16-36, TRFC 400 and higher ProcODT to 48 (43.5 before) ... To mee it looks like this board doesn't like b-die ram or that the bios is not well programmed for b-die. Auto setting means high chance of having errors in HCI memtest. I spent hours to get my kit running wihtout any memory errors. Had anyone similar problems with b-die on this motherboard? Is there anyone else running ram on 3800Mhz with this motherboard?


----------



## kyo2020

howkey[cz] said:


> Seems that lowering DRAM voltage to 1.4V helped me to lower TRFC from 666 to 500. Now trying voltage 1.39V with timings 15-15-16-36, TRFC 400 and higher ProcODT to 48 (43.5 before) ... To mee it looks like this board doesn't like b-die ram or that the bios is not well programmed for b-die. Auto setting means high chance of having errors in HCI memtest. I spent hours to get my kit running wihtout any memory errors. Had anyone similar problems with b-die on this motherboard? Is there anyone else running ram on 3800Mhz with this motherboard?



I hace 3800 mhz 100 % memtest.


----------



## bloot

Me too 1900 on FCLK, 3800MHz on RAM at 1.33V 16-17-17-17-37 trc 60 trfc 340 all other timings on auto and it passed 1 hour google stress app with no errors.


----------



## MosterMenu

Yep 3800/1900 and stable.


----------



## howkey[cz]

Nice 🙂 Can you guys send me a screenshot from ryzen timing checker https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-timing-checker/? What kit and chip do you have? Thanks


----------



## kyo2020

My memory config , voltage soc 1.15v


----------



## MosterMenu

howkey[cz] said:


> Nice 🙂 Can you guys send me a screenshot from ryzen timing checker https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-timing-checker/? What kit and chip do you have? Thanks


That checker seems to be discontinued and support the early RYZEN chips, not Matisse by the looks of things.
I have 2 separately purchased 16gb kits of 3200 CL14 G.SKILL flare X.


----------



## bloot

howkey[cz] said:


> Nice 🙂 Can you guys send me a screenshot from ryzen timing checker https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-timing-checker/? What kit and chip do you have? Thanks


It's a 4 dimms B-Die kit https://www.gskill.com/product/165/...-ZDDR4-3866MHz-CL18-19-19-39-1.35V32GB-(4x8GB)


----------



## MosterMenu

bloot said:


> It's a 4 dimms B-Die kit https://www.gskill.com/product/165/...-ZDDR4-3866MHz-CL18-19-19-39-1.35V32GB-(4x8GB)


so I just copy your lower values and I get that nearly 5000 MB/s memory read i was missing, cheers!
I think the message here is B-die is not a problem on newer new RYZEN.


----------



## Korennya

MosterMenu said:


> Korennya said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah. I followed the instructions from asus website. On my 3rd usb drive it finally worked. (that one was 64gb drive). Unfortuanately flashing the bios didn't help my 3950 woes. Lots of boot issues. Seems my uclk hangs anytime it goes over 1600 mhz.
> 
> Does ram effect this or is this solely the IMC on board the cpu? I've got 64gb of ram on 4 sticks. This stuff would run 3200 all day on my 1600x. Rather sad if a 3950 can't beat a first gen chip.
> 
> Running soc voltage of 1.025 right now. cldo vddp on auto. Tried 1.075 but that didn't allow my uclk to get any higher than 1600. Any suggestions here?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to help solve your problem, but your problem seems infinitely challenging to solve when in each post you ask more questions.
> If you want to gain a solution for something like this, you should put your full settings from bios on here.
> have a little look through the bios and see if you can find where to do that.
> send one of what you think will work but doesn't if you like.
> someone here will let you know if that should or shouldn't work and then you'll know if you actually have a problem.
> 
> I see your posts like someone throwing sticks at the moon trying to figure out how far away it is.
> Then asking a large group what they think might be wrong with your sticks. They won't hit what you throw them at(without sharing the fact the target is the moon)
> and just coming up with reasons why there simply has to be something wrong with your sticks.
> 
> people like seeing useful information in this forum, I do.
> people like seeing solutions to well explained problems.
Click to expand...

I had to pull the cpu as it was the only way to get back into the bios. This is a c6h with 7704. It would boot loop endlessly. CMOs clear wouldn’t stop it. Pulling the chip and forcing it to reinitialize was the only thing that stopped it. 

After a lot of boot cycling. I finally figure out that the issue was the uclk frequency. With 4 dual rank sticksinstalled. The uclk will hang if it goes beyond 1600mhz. 

I pulled two sticks and it’ll run 1900 1:1:1. 

So my ultimate question. Has anyone run their uclk higher than 1600 when paired with 4x dual rank sticks.


----------



## MosterMenu

Korennya said:


> I had to pull the cpu as it was the only way to get back into the bios. This is a c6h with 7704. It would boot loop endlessly. CMOs clear wouldn’t stop it. Pulling the chip and forcing it to reinitialize was the only thing that stopped it.
> 
> After a lot of boot cycling. I finally figure out that the issue was the uclk frequency. With 4 dual rank sticksinstalled. The uclk will hang if it goes beyond 1600mhz.
> 
> I pulled two sticks and it’ll run 1900 1:1:1.
> 
> So my ultimate question. Has anyone run their uclk higher than 1600 when paired with 4x dual rank sticks.


Isn't UCLK just the memory clock? and considering double data rate means the ram is able to operate on both up and down cycles, 1600 UCLK would be 3200mhz memory.
I dunno, have people here got 4 sticks of ram over 3200mhz? anyone?


----------



## MosterMenu

MosterMenu said:


> Isn't UCLK just the memory clock? and considering double data rate means the ram is able to operate on both up and down cycles, 1600 UCLK would be 3200mhz memory.
> I dunno man, have people here got 4 sticks of ram over 3200mhz? anyone?


ahh, k
lol
dual rank...
no, dunno let me see


----------



## bloot

Dual rank chips is a lot of OC headache indeed...
@MosterMenu you're welcome


----------



## MosterMenu

I think the problem might be that you never actually said specifically what sort of ram you have.
what manufacture and die type is it? like, when I see your posts, ever, in the history of your questions did you post a screen grab from Thaiphoon Burner? and can you do that please.
and when you punch that into the DRAM calculator, at 3600 does it say 'Not supported!'?

Here's an interesting read on ranks
https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-ryzen-3000-best-memory-timings,6310-2.html


----------



## Korennya

MosterMenu said:


> Korennya said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to pull the cpu as it was the only way to get back into the bios. This is a c6h with 7704. It would boot loop endlessly. CMOs clear wouldnâ€™️t stop it. Pulling the chip and forcing it to reinitialize was the only thing that stopped it.
> 
> After a lot of boot cycling. I finally figure out that the issue was the uclk frequency. With 4 dual rank sticksinstalled. The uclk will hang if it goes beyond 1600mhz.
> 
> I pulled two sticks and itâ€™️ll run 1900 1:1:1.
> 
> So my ultimate question. Has anyone run their uclk higher than 1600 when paired with 4x dual rank sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't UCLK just the memory clock? and considering double data rate means the ram is able to operate on both up and down cycles, 1600 UCLK would be 3200mhz memory.
> I dunno, have people here got 4 sticks of ram over 3200mhz? anyone?
Click to expand...

Uclk is not memory clock. That’s mclk. Uclk is the imc frequency. Which drives mclk. But uclk doesn’t have to equal mclk. Ideally it does. But sometimes it’ll run at 2:1 ratio. There’s a setting in the xfr section for this that forces 1:1 or 2:1 ratio. 

As far as the kit. It’s b die. Gskill Royal 3600c16-q64gtrs. It’s the good stuff rated 16/16/16/16, not the stuff rated 16/19/19/19.


----------



## Korennya

MosterMenu said:


> I think the problem might be that you never actually said specifically what sort of ram you have.
> what manufacture and die type is it? like, when I see your posts, ever, in the history of your questions did you post a screen grab from Thaiphoon Burner? and can you do that please.
> and when you punch that into the DRAM calculator, at 3600 does it say 'Not supported!'?
> 
> Here's an interesting read on ranks
> https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-ryzen-3000-best-memory-timings,6310-2.html


Also can’t use 1usmus calculator. It stopped working. Won’t load anymore. Some of the memtest options haven’t worked properly since it was released (at least for me) and after trying a number of settings in the section and it crashing, it not fails to load at all. Reinstalling didn’t cure. Perhaps there’s a settings file that isn’t getting deleted during reinstall. But that’s a different topic. 

I have read that article before, unfortunately they don’t touch on 4x dual rank.


----------



## MosterMenu

Korennya said:


> Uclk is not memory clock. That’s mclk. Uclk is the imc frequency. Which drives mclk. But uclk doesn’t have to equal mclk. Ideally it does. But sometimes it’ll run at 2:1 ratio. There’s a setting in the xfr section for this that forces 1:1 or 2:1 ratio.
> 
> As far as the kit. It’s b die. Gskill Royal 3600c16-q64gtrs. It’s the good stuff rated 16/16/16/16, not the stuff rated 16/19/19/19.


UCLK is the imc, yeh.. Integrated Memory Controller.. it's clock can't be anything but half the memory clock.. or more specifically the memory clock is double the UCLK.

but please post a screen grab from Thaiphoon Burner.

I take that back. You can set the UCLK:memory clock 1:1. or 1:2.

so when you say anyone going over 1600, you mean like way above , say 3200 UCLK?


----------



## Korennya

MosterMenu said:


> UCLK is the imc, yeh.. Integrated Memory Controller.. it's clock can't be anything but half the memory clock.. or more specifically the memory clock is double the UCLK.
> 
> but please post a screen grab from Thaiphoon Burner.
> 
> I take that back. You can set the UCLK:memory clock 1:1. or 1:2.
> 
> so when you say anyone going over 1600, you mean like way above , say 3200 UCLK?


Nope.. not way above. I can try 3266 and it'll fail to post if i force the uclk in a 1:1 with mclk. And I'll play hell getting back into the bios after that too. To be clear.. that's a uclk of 1633 since 3266 is a double data rate of 1633. Just so we're not getting our frequencies crossed  

I can post normally and load into windows at 3266 if I set the uclk to 2:1. But that's not idea at all and a uclk limit of 1600 seems lower than expected for these chips. It's starting to look like this is a limitation of the IMC when running 4 stick of dual rank. So what i was looking to find out is if this is normal and expected for this chip or not. Info on 4x2 rank is pretty limited.

EDIT: i was able to get timing calc to run. It doesn't seem to have programed limits yet for 3rd gen. I can set it all the way to 4600 with 4 dimm 2 rank selected and it doesn't care. (It did say i reached limit for zen 1 if trying to select 3600 or higher.


----------



## MosterMenu

Korennya said:


> Nope.. not way above. I can try 3266 and it'll fail to post if i force the uclk in a 1:1 with mclk. And I'll play hell getting back into the bios after that too. To be clear.. that's a uclk of 1633 since 3266 is a double data rate of 1633. Just so we're not getting our frequencies crossed
> 
> I can post normally and load into windows at 3266 if I set the uclk to 2:1. But that's not idea at all and a uclk limit of 1600 seems lower than expected for these chips. It's starting to look like this is a limitation of the IMC when running 4 stick of dual rank. So what i was looking to find out is if this is normal and expected for this chip or not. Info on 4x2 rank is pretty limited.
> 
> EDIT: i was able to get timing calc to run. It doesn't seem to have programed limits yet for 3rd gen. I can set it all the way to 4600 with 4 dimm 2 rank selected and it doesn't care. (It did say i reached limit for zen 1 if trying to select 3600 or higher.


It's interesting now I get what you wanna try and do lol.
If I were you I'd try to get the UCLK to as high as it can go 1:1 and then set your timings as low as they go.
I might have some dual rank but only a 2x8 16GB kit, I'll see if making them match the UCLK with low low latency gives the same performance with them both in one channel.
compared to in separate channels at double speed and adjusted timings.
It's just the board is dual channel, so 4 sticks of dual rank.. kinda shouldn't expect much. but at least you'll have 64GB or ram.
get that Thaiphoon burner screen grab plz.


----------



## Korennya

as requested

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=329078&thumb=1


----------



## MosterMenu

Korennya said:


> as requested
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=329078&thumb=1


https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...duel-rank-2-x-f4-3200c14d-32gtz-kit-64gb.html
Is this of any help, I know it's a little older but they seem to get 3333.


----------



## toxzl2

*toxzl2*



bloot said:


> Me too 1900 on FCLK, 3800MHz on RAM at 1.33V 16-17-17-17-37 trc 60 trfc 340 all other timings on auto and it passed 1 hour google stress app with no errors.


Can you share all your settings, ProcODT, RTT, CAD, etc? 

Thank you!


----------



## Rainmaker91

I have been eying a 3950x for quite some time now to replace my aging 1700x. Are there any real downsides to using Zen 2 with Crosshair VI? The bios lists it as supported and all so I imagine it would work, but there could be stuff that are not mentioned there that you guys with experience would know about.


----------



## bloot

Rainmaker91 said:


> I have been eying a 3950x for quite some time now to replace my aging 1700x. Are there any real downsides to using Zen 2 with Crosshair VI? The bios lists it as supported and all so I imagine it would work, but there could be stuff that are not mentioned there that you guys with experience would know about.


There's no per ccx overclock option on this board, Asus did not want to include it... Otherwise, it works well, it lacks pci-e 4.0 but beware that some X570 motherboards has serious problems with sata ports and the low ssd speeds, X370 and X470 do not have this problem and ssd speeds are what you should expect.


----------



## Rainmaker91

bloot said:


> There's no per ccx overclock option on this board, Asus did not want to include it... Otherwise, it works well, it lacks pci-e 4.0 but beware that some X570 motherboards has serious problems with sata ports and the low ssd speeds, X370 and X470 do not have this problem and ssd speeds are what you should expect.


How about the extended boost functionality for each core? I know it was introduced with Zen+, but I have been really curious if this works on a x370 board (I know the VRM will be more than fine to handle it).


----------



## howkey[cz]

So I had to return my memory kit and buy a new one (same kit as previous one Patriot Viper Steel Series 16GB KIT DDR4 4000Mhz CL19 PVS416G400C9K). I think it was faulty, because the new kit works flawlessly. Now running 3800Mhz on ram with timings 16-16-16-34 CR1 tRFC 310 at 1.43V.

What DIM slots are you using? Manual says use DIM A2 and B2 when you have two ram modules (found this information today and yes I was using DIM A1 and B1 last few days). But I have better experience with DIM A1 and B1. When I put my ram kit into the DIM A2 and B2 I can't post with FCLK 1900Mhz and 3800Mhz on ram with tighter timings. Anyone else with same experience?


----------



## herericc

Rainmaker91 said:


> How about the extended boost functionality for each core? I know it was introduced with Zen+, but I have been really curious if this works on a x370 board (I know the VRM will be more than fine to handle it).


I've had one of my cores on my 3900X get to 4.625GHz with all default CPU settings on bios + DRAM overclocked to 3666MT/s.
Using 1usmus plan.

So it seems the boosts work just fine. Haven't tried messing around with the CPU too much because it does such a good job with defaults. Only thing I want to try is an offset under-volt to see how low I can go before I start seeing performance degradation.


----------



## Rainmaker91

herericc said:


> I've had one of my cores on my 3900X get to 4.625GHz with all default CPU settings on bios + DRAM overclocked to 3666MT/s.
> Using 1usmus plan.
> 
> So it seems the boosts work just fine. Haven't tried messing around with the CPU too much because it does such a good job with defaults. Only thing I want to try is an offset under-volt to see how low I can go before I start seeing performance degradation.


Awesome, I had worried that the x370 boards wouldn't fully support this feature. For all core loads I think I'm fine with the 3.5Ghz clock, especially since I am currently running my 1700x at stock clocks (It's a potato as far as OC goes). I hope the combo of a solid VRM and watercooling will allow it to hit and hold those boost clocs reliably


----------



## bloot

toxzl2 said:


> Can you share all your settings, ProcODT, RTT, CAD, etc?
> 
> Thank you!


Everything is on auto didn't touch any of those settings










I just setted tCL tRCDWR tRCDRD tRP tRAS tRC and tRFC


----------



## howkey[cz]

I think I am done with my ram tunning for now. See my AIDA 64 results, timings and BIOS setting bellow. I also found this great sheet https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...0MWVPcYjf6nOlr9CtkkfN78tSo/edit#gid=527992713 where you cand find AIDA64 results from many users with their timings, BIOS setting, type of ram, motherboard... you can find there few results with this motherboard. It is a good for finding some "ideas" about ram setting ;-)


----------



## janice1234

howkey[cz] said:


> I think I am done with my ram tunning for now. See my AIDA 64 results, timings and BIOS setting bellow. I also found this great sheet https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...0MWVPcYjf6nOlr9CtkkfN78tSo/edit#gid=527992713 where you cand find AIDA64 results from many users with their timings, BIOS setting, type of ram, motherboard... you can find there few results with this motherboard. It is a good for finding some "ideas" about ram setting ;-)


pass gsat or hci memtest?


----------



## Korennya

different question. Anyone that's running a 3950x, have you noticed abnormal sensor readings in hwinfo after installing the cpu? My board has always been a little flakey with the sensors with my 1600x. But when I put 7704 in, all those issues went away. Now they're back and worse than ever. Seems like the sensor output will even stop working completely sometimes, requiring a cold boot to fix.

Here's an example. Blue graph is VRM temp. Get odd spikes to zero and 144C. Was reading 28c with cpu fully loaded (all stock right now on CPU) then popped up to 42C. Killed load. It dropped to 28 a while after load removed. THis is on a 1 second sample interval.

Latest AMD chipset drivers. Still bios 7704. Windows 10 is on 1903.

This persisted through a bios flash back (of 7704 over 7704) followed by clear cmos with power button held down for 20 secs. (power button thing used to have an effect on the sensor chip in earlier bios versions, dunno if it still applies anymore)https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=329440&thumb=1


----------



## lentis

Hi all, i have a question.
I have a CHVI with 3800X and a wifi card connected to the PCIEX1_3. If I install an M2 PCIE disk, will the video card always have an X16 connection or will it switch to X8? I tried to search the manual but it is not indicated.


----------



## LicSqualo

lentis said:


> Hi all, i have a question.
> I have a CHVI with 3800X and a wifi card connected to the PCIEX1_3. If I install an M2 PCIE disk, will the video card always have an X16 connection or will it switch to X8? I tried to search the manual but it is not indicated.


If installed with the onboard M2 connector (page 29 in Manual) the VGA will have x16 lanes. Otherwise, installed in a dedicated PCI-Ex card using the PCIex connector available, will be reduced to x8 lanes (pages 7 and 8).


----------



## MosterMenu

LicSqualo said:


> If installed with the onboard M2 connector (page 29 in Manual) the VGA will have x16 lanes. Otherwise, installed in a dedicated PCI-Ex card using the PCIex connector available, will be reduced to x8 lanes (pages 7 and 8).


really?
I have that set up but it reports x16.
I think because the wifi is only on a PCIe 2.0 it'll be fine.


----------



## LicSqualo

MosterMenu said:


> ...
> I think because the wifi is only on a PCIe 2.0 it'll be fine.


This. 
Is using the chipset x4 PCIex 3.0 (that are x8 PCIex 2.0)


----------



## BUFUMAN

Since i have my Micron Edie my system boot takes ages to post on 7704 and older.

Dram Boot is at auto.

I use 32Gb Balistix Sport LT now with my 3800x. Procodt 52Ohm

Any clue?

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LicSqualo

BUFUMAN said:


> Since i have my Micron Edie my system boot takes ages to post on 7704 and older.
> 
> Dram Boot is at auto.
> 
> I use 32Gb Balistix Sport LT now with my 3800x. Procodt 52Ohm
> 
> Any clue?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Perhaps you have to put your Dram timings manually instead Auto; to have a faster boot.


----------



## howkey[cz]

janice1234 said:


> howkey[cz] said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am done with my ram tunning for now. See my AIDA 64 results, timings and BIOS setting bellow. I also found this great sheet https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...0MWVPcYjf6nOlr9CtkkfN78tSo/edit#gid=527992713 where you cand find AIDA64 results from many users with their timings, BIOS setting, type of ram, motherboard... you can find there few results with this motherboard. It is a good for finding some "ideas" about ram setting ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> pass gsat or hci memtest?
Click to expand...

Yes, HCI with 1000%, TM5 v3 preset and PRIME 95 for 2 hours (stresstest for memory)


----------



## BUFUMAN

LicSqualo said:


> Perhaps you have to put your Dram timings manually instead Auto; to have a faster boot.


I did mate. All done. Changed bclk to auto its a little bit faster but not much.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## herericc

BUFUMAN said:


> I did mate. All done. Changed bclk to auto its a little bit faster but not much.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Ever since I put my 3900X in my CrosshairVI my PC takes about 30s at least to get into windows, if not longer. The 1st 10 seconds are my GPU running at 100% fan speed which is annoying, but I just push the power button then go do something and come back.


----------



## BUFUMAN

If i start the pc after 30sec-45sec the lights on my GPU start.....
And after that or while that is the Training.

Its now like in the old days with a Pentium 150mhz Cpu. You can cook some coffee and come back at the right moment on windows initialisation.

The Taskmanager show me a boot time of 34sec.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MosterMenu

BUFUMAN said:


> If i start the pc after 30sec-45sec the lights on my GPU start.....
> And after that or while that is the Training.
> 
> Its now like in the old days with a Pentium 150mhz Cpu. You can cook some coffee and come back at the right moment on windows initialisation.
> 
> The Taskmanager show me a boot time of 34sec.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Thats sounds like a pretty bad configuration, make a video of that, post your bios settings and hardware specs.


----------



## akira2080

BUFUMAN said:


> If i start the pc after 30sec-45sec the lights on my GPU start.....
> And after that or while that is the Training.
> 
> Its now like in the old days with a Pentium 150mhz Cpu. You can cook some coffee and come back at the right moment on windows initialisation.
> 
> The Taskmanager show me a boot time of 34sec.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


:thumb: That's sucks mate. Sounds like motherboard vendors not really happy with AM4 platform longevity and trying to push you to buy new x570 instead. :thumbsdow

Intresting how long boot time to Windows will be with 4000 series?


----------



## Dr. Vodka

I'm using 64GB (4x16GB DR) of Micron Rev. E on a 1700 @ 3400MHz 14-17-14 and my system takes the same time to POST as it did with 2x8GB B-die on both 7201 (Zen2 1.0.0.2, last BIOS with working performance bias/latency fix and idle current adjustments to stop coil whine at idle for 1st gen) and 7704 (Zen2 1.0.0.4b). Maybe one or two seconds more on the DRAM phase.

Are you early buyers by any chance? The early batches of this board were troublesome, there's no doubt. I got mine around ~August 2017 and it already came with BIOS 1002, so a newer batch. Never had any real issues as described in this lengthy thread with my 1700... Maybe the board doesn't really like the 3rd gen regardless of revision/manufacture date going by your experiences. But then, I've read people in this thread being happy with their new CPUs. This board seems to be a lottery. 

If everything goes fine, I'll be getting a 3900x this week so I can test and confirm these issues on my side.


---------------------------------

By any chance, @BUFUMAN, have you tried the calculator's settings? I don't know if you have 2x16GB or 4x8GB, so here goes:

2x16GB


Spoiler















4x8GB


Spoiler
















Give it a try. Set all voltages and PHY settings manually, don't leave any crucial stuff to the board's auto settings. It should work...


----------



## BUFUMAN

I am one of the early buyers. 2nd RMA to Asus was again a fail for me. They could nit replicate the issue and send it back to me.

I know this board now very well. Almost everything tried with Auto settings from the beginning. Changed one after one to manuall settings.

I think the issue starts with RAM oc. I will post my actual settings later. Thanks for feedbacks.



Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BUFUMAN

here my actual settings:

[2020/03/01 19:22:41]
Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P. Standard]
D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3200 16-18-18-36-1.35V]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Performance Enhancer [Auto]
CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
Performance Bias [CBR15 Gentle]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3600MHz]
FCLK Frequency [Auto]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
Precision Boost Overdrive [Auto]
Max CPU Boost Clock Override [Auto]
Platform Thermal Throttle Limit [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [4]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [19]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [32]
Trc [54]
TrrdS [4]
TrrdL [7]
Tfaw [24]
TwtrS [4]
TwtrL [10]
Twr [16]
Trcpage [Auto]
TrdrdScl [3]
TwrwrScl [3]
Trfc [540]
Trfc2 [Auto]
Trfc4 [Auto]
Tcwl [14]
Trtp [10]
Trdwr [8]
Twrrd [5]
TwrwrSc [1]
TwrwrSd [7]
TwrwrDd [7]
TrdrdSc [1]
TrdrdSd [5]
TrdrdDd [5]
Tcke [1]
ProcODT [40 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [Rtt_Nom Disable]
RttWr [RZQ/3]
RttPark [RZQ/1]
MemAddrCmdSetup [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
MemCkeSetup [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
CPU Current Capability [130%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Manual]
CPU Voltage Frequency [400]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Power Phase Response]
Manual Adjustment [Fast]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
VDDSOC Current Capability [130%]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDSOC Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
DRAM Current Capability [120%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed DRAM Switching Frequency(KHz) [400]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [Auto]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [0.90000]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CLDO VDDP voltage [Auto]
CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
- CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.14375]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.05000]
DRAM Voltage [1.43000]
CLDO VDDG voltage [0.950]
1.8V PLL Voltage [1.81000]
1.05V SB Voltage [1.06250]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Auto]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
Q-Code LED Function [Enabled]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
NVMe RAID mode [Disabled]
SMART Self Test [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Disabled]
HD Audio Controller [Disabled]
PCIEX4_3 Bandwidth [Auto]
PCIEX8_2：X4/X4 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2 Link Mode [Auto]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Disabled]
When system is in working state [On]
In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [Off]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3.1_E1 [Auto]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Device [Samsung SSD 840 EVO 500GB]
Legacy USB Support [Auto]
XHCI Hand-off [Disabled]
USB DISK 2.0 1029 [Auto]
USB3.1_E1 [Enabled]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Enabled]
USB3_6 [Enabled]
USB3_7 [Enabled]
USB3_8 [Enabled]
USB3_9 [Enabled]
USB3_10 [Enabled]
USB2_11 [Enabled]
USB2_12 [Enabled]
USB2_13 [Enabled]
USB2_14 [Enabled]
USB_15 [Enabled]
USB_16 [Enabled]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [3.8 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [500 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Manual]
CPU Upper Temperature [65]
CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
CPU Middle Temperature [50]
CPU Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [65]
CPU Lower Temperature [40]
CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%) [50]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [500 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 1 Upper Temperature [70]
Chassis Fan 1 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 1 Middle Temperature [58]
Chassis Fan 1 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [65]
Chassis Fan 1 Lower Temperature [40]
Chassis Fan 1 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [50]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [5.1 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [500 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 2 Upper Temperature [70]
Chassis Fan 2 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle Temperature [60]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
Chassis Fan 2 Lower Temperature [40]
Chassis Fan 2 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [50]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [5.1 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [500 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 3 Upper Temperature [70]
Chassis Fan 3 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 3 Middle Temperature [60]
Chassis Fan 3 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
Chassis Fan 3 Lower Temperature [40]
Chassis Fan 3 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [50]
AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Fast Boot [Disabled]
AMI Native NVMe Driver Support [Enabled]
Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
POST Report [8 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Disabled]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name [53ohm]
Save to Profile [2]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
DIMM Slot Number [DIMM_A2]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]
Custom Pstate0 [Custom]
Pstate0 Freq (MHz) [4300]
Pstate0 VID [48]
L1 Stream HW Prefetcher [Auto]
L2 Stream HW Prefetcher [Auto]
Core Performance Boost [Auto]
Global C-state Control [Enabled]
DRAM ECC Enable [Disabled]
DRAM scrub time [Auto]
Poison scrubber control [Auto]
Redirect scrubber control [Auto]
Redirect scrubber limit [Auto]
NUMA nodes per socket [Auto]
Memory interleaving [Auto]
Memory interleaving size [512 Bytes]
1TB remap [Auto]
DRAM map inversion [Auto]
ACPI SRAT L3 Cache As NUMA Domain [Auto]
ACPI SLIT Distance Control [Auto]
ACPI SLIT remote relative distance [Auto]
GMI encryption control [Auto]
xGMI encryption control [Auto]
CAKE CRC perf bounds Control [Auto]
4-link xGMI max speed [Auto]
3-link xGMI max speed [Auto]
Disable DF to external IP SyncFloodPropagation [Auto]
Disable DF sync flood propagation [Auto]
CC6 memory region encryption [Auto]
Memory Clear [Disabled]
Overclock [Enabled]
Memory Clock Speed [Auto]
Tcl [Auto]
Trcdrd [Auto]
Trcdwr [Auto]
Trp [Auto]
Tras [Auto]
Trc Ctrl [Auto]
TrrdS [Auto]
TrrdL [Auto]
Tfaw Ctrl [Auto]
TwtrS [Auto]
TwtrL [Auto]
Twr Ctrl [Auto]
Trcpage Ctrl [Auto]
TrdrdScL Ctrl [Auto]
TwrwrScL Ctrl [Auto]
Trfc Ctrl [Auto]
Trfc2 Ctrl [Auto]
Trfc4 Ctrl [Auto]
Tcwl [Auto]
Trtp [Auto]
Tcke [Auto]
Trdwr [Auto]
Twrrd [Auto]
TwrwrSc [Auto]
TwrwrSd [Auto]
TwrwrDd [Auto]
TrdrdSc [Auto]
TrdrdSd [Auto]
TrdrdDd [Auto]
ProcODT [Auto]
Power Down Enable [Auto]
Cmd2T [Auto]
Gear Down Mode [Auto]
CAD Bus Timing User Controls [Auto]
CAD Bus Drive Strength User Controls [Auto]
Data Bus Configuration User Controls [Auto]
Data Poisoning [Auto]
DRAM Post Package Repair [Disable]
RCD Parity [Auto]
DRAM Address Command Parity Retry [Auto]
Write CRC Enable [Auto]
DRAM Write CRC Enable and Retry Limit [Auto]
Disable Memory Error Injection [True]
DRAM ECC Symbol Size [Auto]
DRAM UECC Retry [Auto]
TSME [Auto]
Data Scramble [Auto]
DFE Read Training [Enable]
FFE Write Training [Enable]
PMU Pattern Bits Control [Auto]
MR6VrefDQ Control [Auto]
CPU Vref Training Seed Control [Auto]
Chipselect Interleaving [Auto]
BankGroupSwap [Disabled]
BankGroupSwapAlt [Enabled]
Address Hash Bank 2 ColXor [3f8]
Address Hash Bank [Auto]
Address Hash CS [Auto]
Address Hash Rm [Auto]
SPD Read Optimization [Auto]
MBIST Enable [Disabled]
Pattern Select [PRBS]
Pattern Length [3]
Aggressor Channel [1 Aggressor Channel]
Aggressor Static Lane Control [Disabled]
Target Static Lane Control [Disabled]
Worst Case Margin Granularity [Per Chip Select]
Read Voltage Sweep Step Size [1]
Read Timing Sweep Step Size [1]
Write Voltage Sweep Step Size [1]
Write Timing Sweep Step Size [1]
IOMMU [Auto]
Precision Boost Overdrive [Auto]
Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar [Auto]
FCLK Frequency [Auto]
SOC OVERCLOCK VID [0]
UCLK DIV1 MODE [Auto]
VDDP Voltage Control [Auto]
VDDG Voltage Control [Auto]
SoC/Uncore OC Mode [Auto]
LN2 Mode [Auto]
ACS Enable [Auto]
PCIe Ten Bit Tag Support [Enable]
Max Voltage Offset [Auto]
cTDP Control [Auto]
EfficiencyModeEn [Auto]
Package Power Limit Control [Auto]
APBDIS [1]
DF Cstates [Auto]
Fixed SOC Pstate [P0]
CPPC [Enabled]
CPPC Preferred Cores [Enabled]
BoostFmaxEn [Auto]
Early Link Speed [Auto]


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Clear your CMOS settings, start over (AI overclock tuner, leave that alone. Don't load the XMP profile). Manually set up all frequency/timing/PHY/voltage settings as you already do.

See if that helps.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Dr. Vodka said:


> Clear your CMOS settings, start over (AI overclock tuner, leave that alone. Don't load the XMP profile). Manually set up all frequency/timing/PHY/voltage settings as you already do.
> 
> See if that helps.


Ok i will try it.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Vodka

You can also try to shuffle your memory sticks around in the recommended sockets for your current amount of sticks. Reseat them, get that nice satisfying sound after inserting them back again. See if there's dirt or any bad fingerprints on the contacts or dirt in the sockets.

You can clean the contacts with an eraser, lightly and gently. Should get the gold back to a nice clean shine.


----------



## mito1172

Dr. Vodka said:


> I'm using 64GB (4x16GB DR) of Micron Rev. E on a 1700 @ 3400MHz 14-17-14 and my system takes the same time to POST as it did with 2x8GB B-die on both 7201 (Zen2 1.0.0.2, last BIOS with working performance bias/latency fix and idle current adjustments to stop coil whine at idle for 1st gen) and 7704 (Zen2 1.0.0.4b). Maybe one or two seconds more on the DRAM phase.
> 
> Are you early buyers by any chance? The early batches of this board were troublesome, there's no doubt. I got mine around ~August 2017 and it already came with BIOS 1002, so a newer batch. Never had any real issues as described in this lengthy thread with my 1700... Maybe the board doesn't really like the 3rd gen regardless of revision/manufacture date going by your experiences. But then, I've read people in this thread being happy with their new CPUs. This board seems to be a lottery.
> 
> If everything goes fine, I'll be getting a 3900x this week so I can test and confirm these issues on my side.
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> By any chance, @BUFUMAN, have you tried the calculator's settings? I don't know if you have 2x16GB or 4x8GB, so here goes:
> 
> 2x16GB
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4x8GB
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a try. Set all voltages and PHY settings manually, don't leave any crucial stuff to the board's auto settings. It should work...


yes I bought it on those dates and 15 or 17 seconds opening time


----------



## BUFUMAN

I have just a Monday Product.

Changing to Default with manuall settings did not change anything. Windows Taskmanager show me now 18sec to boot.
I enabled fast boot to - now my Display stay standby until windows boots. No way to see the bios post or enter at the right time...

I have the same issue with my bdie tridentZ.

Swaped the ram many times.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LicSqualo

BUFUMAN said:


> ...
> The Taskmanager show me a boot time of 34sec.





BUFUMAN said:


> ...
> Windows Taskmanager show me now 18sec to boot.


Don't you see the contradictions you write yourself? I'll help you.

Do yourself a favor (and the whole community trying to help you), switch to Intel and stop writing nonsense on this thread.


----------



## BUFUMAN

LicSqualo said:


> Don't you see the contradictions you write yourself? I'll help you.
> 
> 
> 
> Do yourself a favor (and the whole community trying to help you), switch to Intel and stop writing nonsense on this thread.




btw i am not talking about windows boot, 18 sek is good i am talking about the training or GPU post.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dave001

BUFUMAN said:


> I have just a Monday Product.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


So your 3200mz ram that runs at default timings of 16-18-18, is retraining at boot when set to run at 3600mhz 14-19-14?

And it's the mainboards fault?


----------



## BUFUMAN

Dave001 said:


> So your 3200mz ram that runs at default timings of 16-18-18, is retraining at boot when set to run at 3600mhz 14-19-14?
> 
> 
> 
> And it's the mainboards fault?


Unfortunately it is the same with default settings.

Its also the same direct after a cmos flashback or clear cmos. 
But its ok forget it.


Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bloot

I have no problems with ram training and boot times, system starts reasonably quick, more or less the same as it was on the 8700K I previously had.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

BUFUMAN said:


> Unfortunately it is the same with default settings.
> 
> Its also the same direct after a cmos flashback or clear cmos.
> But its ok forget it.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Best advice at this point since you've been having issues forever, sell the board, get a nice shiny new x570 board and enjoy the rest of your system as it should be.


It won't be an expensive upgrade after all, as you're selling a decent board people will pay for.


----------



## Ramad

BUFUMAN said:


> Unfortunately it is the same with default settings.
> 
> Its also the same direct after a cmos flashback or clear cmos.
> But its ok forget it.



Disconnect your HDDs and SSDs data cables other than your boot drive and see if it boots faster using only the boot drive you have.
If one of your HDDs is starting to fail then it will cause a delay at boot up caused by SMART check.


Edit: unplug any USB sticks/drives too.


----------



## pschorr1123

Ramad said:


> Disconnect your HDDs and SSDs data cables other than your boot drive and see if it boots faster using only the boot drive you have.
> If one of your HDDs is starting to fail then it will cause a delay at boot up caused by SMART check.
> 
> 
> Edit: unplug any USB sticks/drives too.


Hello RAMAD, long time no see. I just wanted to let you know I REP+ you for all the help you gave me early 2019 in the X370 Taichi Forum post #4628

I was green to what the rep thing even was so sorry for the delay. You definitely deserved it IMO.

Thanks again hope all is well.


----------



## The Sandman

Ramad said:


> Disconnect your HDDs and SSDs data cables other than your boot drive and see if it boots faster using only the boot drive you have.
> If one of your HDDs is starting to fail then it will cause a delay at boot up caused by SMART check.
> 
> 
> Edit: unplug any USB sticks/drives too.



Excellent thought my friend! (as usual lol) 

As fewer and fewer members don't actually post Rep anymore (it must be "the times") I figured it's about time to make mention of the fact and Rep you for another great suggestion.


----------



## Korennya

Looks like I'll be trying to exchange this cpu. Been running it on optimized defaults for last week. Only difference is memory is on 3600 and flck is on 3600. Timings are auto from docp settings. It's spastic as hell on if it'll run. Ran perfectly fine a few days. I Shut down over night. Haven't been leaving it on 24/7. Haven't touched anything.. Came home today and turned it on and it wouldnt boot. Series of code 06. a code 8. code dd. Then a safe boot. Couldnt' change anything in bios cause it hung. Reset.. code 6 2 more times. Kill power completely. Code 06.. reset.. it ******* posts! but it's in turtle mode. It's loading windows like it's hung at 300 mhz. Wait 10 mins... still not in finished loading windows. Reset.. code 6.. reset.. posts and in windows in 3 seconds.. 

I did try mem on default 2333.. it does the same ****. Random q codes and no posts. When it gets into windows, it'll pass occt fine, memtest 1000%+ plus at 3600mhz. It's stable when it's running.. I Just can't get the damn thing to post.

1600x was a dream compared to this chip. That thing ran 3200 mhz mem with 4 dual rank sticks, and a p state oc at [email protected] for the last 2 years with no problems. Boots up fine. Same board. Same ram. Was even running on this same bios.

Have 3 days left to exchange. If anyone has suggestions (or a shot in the dark ) I'm happy to try.


----------



## The Sandman

Korennya said:


> Looks like I'll be trying to exchange this cpu. Been running it on optimized defaults for last week. Only difference is memory is on 3600 and flck is on 3600. Timings are auto from docp settings. It's spastic as hell on if it'll run. Ran perfectly fine a few days. I Shut down over night. Haven't been leaving it on 24/7. Haven't touched anything.. Came home today and turned it on and it wouldnt boot. Series of code 06. a code 8. code dd. Then a safe boot. Couldnt' change anything in bios cause it hung. Reset.. code 6 2 more times. Kill power completely. Code 06.. reset.. it ******* posts! but it's in turtle mode. It's loading windows like it's hung at 300 mhz. Wait 10 mins... still not in finished loading windows. Reset.. code 6.. reset.. posts and in windows in 3 seconds..
> 
> I did try mem on default 2333.. it does the same ****. Random q codes and no posts. When it gets into windows, it'll pass occt fine, memtest 1000%+ plus at 3600mhz. It's stable when it's running.. I Just can't get the damn thing to post.
> 
> 1600x was a dream compared to this chip. That thing ran 3200 mhz mem with 4 dual rank sticks, and a p state oc at [email protected] for the last 2 years with no problems. Boots up fine. Same board. Same ram. Was even running on this same bios.
> 
> Have 3 days left to exchange. If anyone has suggestions (or a shot in the dark ) I'm happy to try.



Which chip are you running? (just curious)
I'll assume you're on one of the latest Bios'.


Have you tried setting up with only one Dimm (not all 4 at once)? May not be the fix but should get you into Bios and carry on from that point.
Add a second Dimm, repeat than add the last 2 Dimms.


----------



## Korennya

Sorry... it's a 3950x on bios 7704 with c6h. 

I swapped it out again for the 1600x. boot issues are gone, weird sensor anomalies are gone. Really leaning on a faulty chip. 

I had a single ram chip in it when I pulled the mobo and ran it on a bench. I was still getting all sorts of random q codes and in bios locks. 

The led's under the q code were even behaving odd. Dram light wouldn't light during post procedure. Then out of the blue it would light and stay lit through post and windows load.

My brother has a duplicate system. It's exactly the same. He's not getting any of these weird issues. I personally think there's an issue with the IMC. Wish I had an x570 board to throw this thing into for further testing, but since i have only 3 days left on the exchange, I'm going to take advantage of that and get a swap. If my brother had these issues then maybe i'd say there's some sort of compatibility issue with the 3950x, b-die, c6h combo. But his got up and running with no probs from first post.


----------



## herericc

sounds like a bad chip to me - definitely take it back and get another one.


----------



## cbjaust

@Korennya have you tried to flash (re-flash) the BIOS while the 3950X is in the socket?


----------



## Korennya

cbjaust said:


> @Korennya have you tried to flash (re-flash) the BIOS while the 3950X is in the socket?


I took it back. Got a replacement. I'm vexed to say this one is worse then the previous. I spent 4 hours last night trying to get it to post. Wouldn't get to bios until i re flashed 7704. Now I get about 10 seconds in bios and it hangs. Makes it exceedingly difficult to try and adjust anything. Even loading optimzed defaults in that amount of time is tricky. Tried flashback to 7601. Same results. Back to 7704. 

Tried 1 stick, 2 sticks, 4 sticks. Believe it or not, I got the furthest with 4 sticks which makes absolutely no sense at all. I did find out bios will last a little bit longer if I leave my network cable unplugged. Again, before I put in the second 3950x, my 1600x was back in the same board, with the same hardware and it was running flawless. What's interesting, is while I can't navigate the bios when it "hangs" ctrl+alt+del still works and it'll reboot the pc. I did let it sit there for about 5 mins once, it never recovered and let me move around.

I'm at a loss. I've never seen such odd behavior before. My last guess is there's something peculiar about my particulate motherboard that is just not happy with ryzen 3000. Maybe it's not playing nice with the pch chipset. Cause the weird sensor anomalies persist with this chip like the first one which don't happen with the 1600x.

I have 15 days left to RMA my c6h on asus warranty. So now i have to decide if i want to go that route, stick with my 1600x or find a reasonable x570 to use.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

Korennya said:


> I took it back. Got a replacement. I'm vexed to say this one is worse then the previous. I spent 4 hours last night trying to get it to post. Wouldn't get to bios until i re flashed 7704. Now I get about 10 seconds in bios and it hangs. Makes it exceedingly difficult to try and adjust anything. Even loading optimzed defaults in that amount of time is tricky. Tried flashback to 7601. Same results. Back to 7704.
> 
> Tried 1 stick, 2 sticks, 4 sticks. Believe it or not, I got the furthest with 4 sticks which makes absolutely no sense at all. I did find out bios will last a little bit longer if I leave my network cable unplugged. Again, before I put in the second 3950x, my 1600x was back in the same board, with the same hardware and it was running flawless. What's interesting, is while I can't navigate the bios when it "hangs" ctrl+alt+del still works and it'll reboot the pc. I did let it sit there for about 5 mins once, it never recovered and let me move around.
> 
> I'm at a loss. I've never seen such odd behavior before. My last guess is there's something peculiar about my particulate motherboard that is just not happy with ryzen 3000. Maybe it's not playing nice with the pch chipset. Cause the weird sensor anomalies persist with this chip like the first one which don't happen with the 1600x.
> 
> I have 15 days left to RMA my c6h on asus warranty. So now i have to decide if i want to go that route, stick with my 1600x or find a reasonable x570 to use.



I haven't moved yet to a Ryzen 3 gen but I'm sure I'll have exactly the same issues as you. It's probably the board. My C6H will not let me change anything from Optimized Defaults with my 1800x and 64 Gig RAM (4 sticks) without causing BSOD in Windows and other weird anomalies. Probably time to get an x570.


----------



## herericc

Do you guys all have your GPU run at 100% fan speed for like 15s while your RAM is training on this board?

I never had this behaviour before I got the 3900x - my 2700X and 1700 booted faster and more quietly.

Considering switching to my Gigabyte AX370 Gaming K7 to see if it plays any nicer - i bought the Crosshair to replace that board while i RMAed it because I couldn't go for 2 weeks without a PC back when ryzen launched.

Have any of you been able to actually use the 2nd clock generator that the CHVI ships with btw? I haven't ever been able to set it and actually get past bios.


----------



## Ramad

Sorry for the late replay.





pschorr1123 said:


> Hello RAMAD, long time no see. I just wanted to let you know I REP+ you for all the help you gave me early 2019 in the X370 Taichi Forum post #4628
> 
> I was green to what the rep thing even was so sorry for the delay. You definitely deserved it IMO.
> 
> Thanks again hope all is well.



I'm spending more time with family and friends and visit OCN once or twice a week to read a few posts in some threads.
Happy to help and thanks for the rep. 




The Sandman said:


> Excellent thought my friend! (as usual lol)
> 
> As fewer and fewer members don't actually post Rep anymore (it must be "the times") I figured it's about time to make mention of the fact and Rep you for another great suggestion.


 Thank you Sandman, you are kind as always.


----------



## bloot

herericc said:


> Do you guys all have your GPU run at 100% fan speed for like 15s while your RAM is training on this board?
> 
> I never had this behaviour before I got the 3900x - my 2700X and 1700 booted faster and more quietly.
> 
> Considering switching to my Gigabyte AX370 Gaming K7 to see if it plays any nicer - i bought the Crosshair to replace that board while i RMAed it because I couldn't go for 2 weeks without a PC back when ryzen launched.
> 
> Have any of you been able to actually use the 2nd clock generator that the CHVI ships with btw? I haven't ever been able to set it and actually get past bios.


Yes it does it, it was the same on the MSI X570 Unify I had for a month.


----------



## roco_smith

*roco_smith*



Cellar Dweller said:


> I haven't moved yet to a Ryzen 3 gen but I'm sure I'll have exactly the same issues as you. It's probably the board. My C6H will not let me change anything from Optimized Defaults with my 1800x and 64 Gig RAM (4 sticks) without causing BSOD in Windows and other weird anomalies. Probably time to get an x570.


I have the Crosshair VI Extreme since the Ryzen 1800X ,at the beginning with the first Bios I got some issues on Windows but with last Bios the board work just fine as should be . Then I upgrade to Ryzen 3900X and the board still as good as any X570 board, the only thing and I dont miss from the X570 is PCIE 4.0 because I dont need yet a Nve pciE 4.0


----------



## harrysun

Dr. Vodka said:


> I'm using 64GB (4x16GB DR) of Micron Rev. E on a 1700 @ 3400MHz 14-17-14 and my system takes the same time to POST as it did with 2x8GB B-die on both 7201 (Zen2 1.0.0.2, last BIOS with working performance bias/latency fix and idle current adjustments to stop coil whine at idle for 1st gen) and 7704 (Zen2 1.0.0.4b). Maybe one or two seconds more on the DRAM phase.


@3400MT/s with 4x Dual Rank is insane. I could not find any stable settings for even @3333MT/s with my 2x Dual Rank 16GB B-die.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

harrysun said:


> @3400MT/s with 4x Dual Rank is insane. I could not find any stable settings for even @3333MT/s with my 2x Dual Rank 16GB B-die.


 Rev. E is light on the memory controller, easy to drive. Here are my settings. Love this stuff. It sure can't touch what B-die can do as tRFC and tRCD can't be tightened as much, but you can't beat the value.

Use this guide, it helped me get there. Maybe it helps you stabilize higher than 3333MHz, but it depends on the CPU. My 1700 for example can boot 3600MHz memory / 1800MHz fabric and run some benchmarks, but just won't pass stress testing over 3400MHz memory / 1700MHz fabric at 1.1v vSOC + extremely loose memory timings. Same behavior with my 2x8GB B-die sticks or these 4x16GB sticks. Fabric clock is the limit. It could be that your CPU's limit is 3333MHz...



Couldn't get the 3900x this week, looks like it'll be next weekend. We'll see if these sticks can do 3600MHz or 3800MHz if the motherboard and IMC can take it, who knows.


----------



## CarnageHimura

I think my Corsair H100i v2 was already degraded in some way, I was having 54-62°~ in iddle, and 73° with the fans at 100% in my 2700x, but, that was like having a vacum cleaner operating while playing Monster Hunter, so I shoved a Noctua NH-D15 in my case and I'm totally impresed, now I'm on 43°~ on iddle and 65° during benchmarks, is awesome!!! and death silent...

So... Can someone share an OC config for a 2700x??

Thank you!!!


----------



## The Sandman

CarnageHimura said:


> I think my Corsair H100i v2 was already degraded in some way, I was having 54-62°~ in iddle, and 73° with the fans at 100% in my 2700x, but, that was like having a vacum cleaner operating while playing Monster Hunter, so I shoved a Noctua NH-D15 in my case and I'm totally impresed, now I'm on 43°~ on iddle and 65° during benchmarks, is awesome!!! and death silent...
> 
> So... Can someone share an OC config for a 2700x??
> 
> Thank you!!!



If interested I run a PE3 for starters. 
Settings may not work for your chip (you know how this goes) but will give you something to work from.

I've tried almost all Bios versions and choose to stay on 6401 with my 2700x.
Currently very stable at 4255/4428MHz (PE3 w/101.8 Bclk). Memory runs C14 3466.
My PE3 with Bclk set to 100 is as follows








Clocks will be determined by temps during boot so you're aware.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Thank you @The Sandman, let me try it and let you know how it was!!!


----------



## pipould

Hi,

Is it me or the fclk always goes back to 1800Mhz when the computer wakes up from sleep ? 

I have a 3900x, supposed to work at 1900Mhz, but HWInfo shows me 1800Mhz everytime the computer wakes up from sleep.

Thanks


----------



## harrysun

Dr. Vodka said:


> Rev. E is light on the memory controller, easy to drive. Here are my settings. Love this stuff. It sure can't touch what B-die can do as tRFC and tRCD can't be tightened as much, but you can't beat the value.
> 
> Use this guide, it helped me get there. Maybe it helps you stabilize higher than 3333MHz, but it depends on the CPU. My 1700 for example can boot 3600MHz memory / 1800MHz fabric and run some benchmarks, but just won't pass stress testing over 3400MHz memory / 1700MHz fabric at 1.1v vSOC + extremely loose memory timings. Same behavior with my 2x8GB B-die sticks or these 4x16GB sticks. Fabric clock is the limit. It could be that your CPU's limit is 3333MHz...
> 
> Couldn't get the 3900x this week, looks like it'll be next weekend. We'll see if these sticks can do 3600MHz or 3800MHz if the motherboard and IMC can take it, who knows.


While testing the *cLDO VDDP Vol* (Supply voltage for the memory PHY) setting was the most sensible regarding stability for me. It's really time consuming to find the right setting here, because other values may result in instability too. All guieds do not help a lot here. I'm at *756mV* (for 2x DR B-die modules) which is far away from any value any guide out there recommends.


Influence of СLDO_VDDP on MEMCLK "holes"
Few suggestions regarding the controls allowed by the new (AGESA 1.0.0.6) bioses


----------



## BUFUMAN

Korennya said:


> I took it back. Got a replacement. I'm vexed to say this one is worse then the previous. I spent 4 hours last night trying to get it to post. Wouldn't get to bios until i re flashed 7704. Now I get about 10 seconds in bios and it hangs. Makes it exceedingly difficult to try and adjust anything. Even loading optimzed defaults in that amount of time is tricky. Tried flashback to 7601. Same results. Back to 7704.
> 
> 
> 
> Tried 1 stick, 2 sticks, 4 sticks. Believe it or not, I got the furthest with 4 sticks which makes absolutely no sense at all. I did find out bios will last a little bit longer if I leave my network cable unplugged. Again, before I put in the second 3950x, my 1600x was back in the same board, with the same hardware and it was running flawless. What's interesting, is while I can't navigate the bios when it "hangs" ctrl+alt+del still works and it'll reboot the pc. I did let it sit there for about 5 mins once, it never recovered and let me move around.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at a loss. I've never seen such odd behavior before. My last guess is there's something peculiar about my particulate motherboard that is just not happy with ryzen 3000. Maybe it's not playing nice with the pch chipset. Cause the weird sensor anomalies persist with this chip like the first one which don't happen with the 1600x.
> 
> 
> 
> I have 15 days left to RMA my c6h on asus warranty. So now i have to decide if i want to go that route, stick with my 1600x or find a reasonable x570 to use.


I had exactly the same issue.

Can you check the System information at Bios? I had some corrupt information there for ECU (screenshot). It takes up to 3 starts to work properly with corrcet informations somehow i could fix it to boot without error code 0d by doing following steps:

If you can't get the Bios Stable try 1 RAM Stick. Go to Bios and load XMP Profile - be fast before the bios crashes. Hit F10 save.
Just to get that stable. Restart and check bios stay there a few minutes at bios. Don't do minor changes for the beginning.

If the bios is stable use the rest of your RAM. I recommend you to check the system information every time you go to Bios if the numbers and letters are correct you can move on.

My second issue was, that the latest Bios 7704 was not operating at all, 7601 was ok after my fix. 
I did everything to boot into bios - ends with 0d....

I always used Flashback for 7601 and 7704. But this time after my system was "stable" with 7601 i just flashed 7704 over 7601 via UEFI. And bang... 7704 boots .....

I also changed ProcOdt to 40 Ohm and used fixed voltages for Soc 1,075V and now 1,05V / VDDP Voltage to 0,9V / VDDG Voltage to 0,95V

The first time in 3 years my system boots without any error since 13 days - yeah i am counting. 
At boot the GPU post takes up to 30sec before that, the led lights on the GTX don't work.

Do you use a nvme drive?

View attachment 331506
View attachment 331508


----------



## Korennya

BUFUMAN said:


> I had exactly the same issue.
> 
> Can you check the System information at Bios? I had some corrupt information there for ECU (screenshot). It takes up to 3 starts to work properly with corrcet informations somehow i could fix it to boot without error code 0d by doing following steps:
> 
> If you can't get the Bios Stable try 1 RAM Stick. Go to Bios and load XMP Profile - be fast before the bios crashes. Hit F10 save.
> Just to get that stable. Restart and check bios stay there a few minutes at bios. Don't do minor changes for the beginning.
> 
> If the bios is stable use the rest of your RAM. I recommend you to check the system information every time you go to Bios if the numbers and letters are correct you can move on.
> 
> My second issue was, that the latest Bios 7704 was not operating at all, 7601 was ok after my fix.
> I did everything to boot into bios - ends with 0d....
> 
> I always used Flashback for 7601 and 7704. But this time after my system was "stable" with 7601 i just flashed 7704 over 7601 via UEFI. And bang... 7704 boots .....
> 
> I also changed ProcOdt to 40 Ohm and used fixed voltages for Soc 1,075V and now 1,05V / VDDP Voltage to 0,9V / VDDG Voltage to 0,95V
> 
> The first time in 3 years my system boots without any error since 13 days - yeah i am counting.
> At boot the GPU post takes up to 30sec before that, the led lights on the GTX don't work.
> 
> Do you use a nvme drive?
> 
> View attachment 331400
> 
> View attachment 331402


The attachments don't seem to work.

How did you correct the corrupted bios information?? I've flashed this thing multiple times. If that won't fix it, what would? I wouldn't dare even attempt to flash inside the bios at this point with the 3950x install. It's got 80% chance i'd say of it hanging. Though that does drop significantly if I remove the network cable. I even found that if it hangs, I can unplug the cable after it hangs and it will come back. Some crazy **** happening there. I've never taken a look at those numbers in detail before, so i wouldn't know if they are correct or not sadly.

I've since put my 1600x back in and it once again works flawlessly. I'm headed to microcenter today to pick up a new mobo. I had planned on getting a new one for my 1600x, like a b450i to build a pc for my daughter to use. I guess she'll be getting my c6h instead and a watercooled PC. Wasn't in the plans, but the board works with the 1600x without issue. So instead of fighting with it, i'll hand it down and get a new mobo for the 3950x. Thinking either a c8h or a x570 godlike. The latter is CRAZY expensive, but I like the m.2 flexibility on it. I'd consider the x570 meg ace but that ugly as brown is a huge turn off. I know that's a stupid thing to rule out out a motherboard over. I'd love a c8F, but I can't justify the $350 price tag over the hero to get an oled and a build in vrm cooler. Can get a EK monoblock for it and still come out a head and have basically the exact same board in the end.


----------



## BUFUMAN

I think the curupt information disappear if you RAM is trained by using DOCP/XMP.
I had to do this with B-die an Micron E-die.
Flashback 7601 with one RAM stick use the manual for the right slot. Give it a try. I did.

After 3 reboots and some Voltage change's it was correct. But the reboots did the job, i think.

I Could replicate this behaviour.
But its important that the UEFI is not crashing.

You can flash later to latest UEFI. Just use the system find stable values. If its working flash via UEFI to 7704.

I am also looking for a new board but atm i will wait my limit will be around 200€.

Looking forward to 550 chipset + 3 Month after the release  to be not beta tester again. This time i will go for Gigabyte or MSI.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## amin12345

Can anyone comment on this if i get an Samsung 970 EVO 1TB M.2 PCIe NVMe SSD/Solid State Drive will it work with crosshair vi hero? and are there any down sides to it? which slot would I use on the motherboard? or shall i get an ordinary SSD for this motherboard? Thanks.


----------



## LicSqualo

amin12345 said:


> Can anyone comment on this if i get an Samsung 970 EVO 1TB M.2 PCIe NVMe SSD/Solid State Drive will it work with crosshair vi hero? and are there any down sides to it? which slot would I use on the motherboard? or shall i get an ordinary SSD for this motherboard? Thanks.


I use a 970 EVO 512 GB on the MB slot, no problems so far.


----------



## elguero

A call to those who have a 3950x

What are your PBO settings?

I'm using:

ppt 300
tdc 230
edc 230

overdrive scalar 2x


----------



## kuutale

elguero said:


> A call to those who have a 3950x
> 
> What are your PBO settings?
> 
> I'm using:
> 
> ppt 300
> tdc 230
> edc 230
> 
> overdrive scalar 2x


try edc bug https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1741052-edc-1-pbo-turbo-boost.html i think its better


----------



## Fanu

amin12345 said:


> Can anyone comment on this if i get an Samsung 970 EVO 1TB M.2 PCIe NVMe SSD/Solid State Drive will it work with crosshair vi hero? and are there any down sides to it? which slot would I use on the motherboard? or shall i get an ordinary SSD for this motherboard? Thanks.


any mainstream m.2 SSD will work on this motherboard (and any other motherboard with AM4 socket) - doesnt matter if you stick it into the m.2 slot directly on the motherboard or on a PCIe addon card

any downsides? price compared to SATA m.2 SSDs - SATA SSDs are cheaper and offer similar performance 
unless you have a specific use case for NVME SSD, they are not worth buying over SATA SSD


----------



## mito1172

I use a 970 PRO 512 GB on the MB slot, no problems so far.


----------



## CDub07

OMG!!! I just dropped in a Ryzen 9 3900X and 32GB of DDR4 3600MHz and I think I can say truly AMD has finally beaten Intel in the smoothest Windows Experience. I willing to beat the 3600MHz ram has a lot to do with it but the 24 threads is amazing too. Comparing to my 3700x, it now feels like I was using a pre Core i3 7000 series cpu. Unbelievable.


----------



## Nizzen

CDub07 said:


> OMG!!! I just dropped in a Ryzen 9 3900X and 32GB of DDR4 3600MHz and I think I can say truly AMD has finally beaten Intel in the smoothest Windows Experience. I willing to beat the 3600MHz ram has a lot to do with it but the 24 threads is amazing too. Comparing to my 3700x, it now feels like I was using a pre Core i3 7000 series cpu. Unbelievable.


LOL

User failure 😉


----------



## BUFUMAN

Nizzen said:


> LOL
> 
> User failure ????




Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mike3600

Hello, I'm new here short question ... I have the Asus Crosshair Vii Hero, I can not find the memory presets from Stillt. Where can I find them or have they been removed?


----------



## The Sandman

Mike3600 said:


> Hello, I'm new here short question ... I have the Asus Crosshair Vii Hero, I can not find the memory presets from Stillt. Where can I find them or have they been removed?


 First post, Welcome! 

You mentioned C7H but should be real close to same location.

Under Extreme Tweaker\Dram Timing Control\Memory Presets for Zen and Zen+
I don't believe they're available for the Zen2 (Gen 3) chips. I'm still on a 2700x.


----------



## CDub07

Nizzen said:


> LOL
> 
> User failure 😉





BUFUMAN said:


> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


No its not user failure. I have had Ryzen CPUs since launch and none have come close to the speed of the Ryzen 9 3900X. My Ryzen 7 1700X was great for multithreaded loads but lacked the single threaded performance I had experienced using Core i7s a few years ago. The 3700X greatly improved things but it still was a little slow when stuff was clicked on or searching Windows Index for files. Using the 3900X, now everything just launches now. No weird pauses or small periods of windows thinking for milliseconds. Everything just works like it does/has been on Intel systems for years. I have had DDR4 3200MHz 16GB(2x8GB) CL16-18-18-36 since launch and upgraded to 32GB DDR4 3600 with the processor. I don't know if the ram was holding the 3700X back or the 3900X is just that much of a beast but this X370 Crosshair VI Hero feels like a completely new and different system.


----------



## hughjazz44

CDub07 said:


> No its not user failure. I have had Ryzen CPUs since launch and none have come close to the speed of the Ryzen 9 3900X. My Ryzen 7 1700X was great for multithreaded loads but lacked the single threaded performance I had experienced using Core i7s a few years ago. The 3700X greatly improved things but it still was a little slow when stuff was clicked on or searching Windows Index for files. Using the 3900X, now everything just launches now. No weird pauses or small periods of windows thinking for milliseconds. Everything just works like it does/has been on Intel systems for years. I have had DDR4 3200MHz 16GB(2x8GB) CL16-18-18-36 since launch and upgraded to 32GB DDR4 3600 with the processor. I don't know if the ram was holding the 3700X back or the 3900X is just that much of a beast but this X370 Crosshair VI Hero feels like a completely new and different system.


It's called the Placebo Effect.


----------



## BUFUMAN

CDub07 said:


> No its not user failure. I have had Ryzen CPUs since launch and none have come close to the speed of the Ryzen 9 3900X. My Ryzen 7 1700X was great for multithreaded loads but lacked the single threaded performance I had experienced using Core i7s a few years ago. The 3700X greatly improved things but it still was a little slow when stuff was clicked on or searching Windows Index for files. Using the 3900X, now everything just launches now. No weird pauses or small periods of windows thinking for milliseconds. Everything just works like it does/has been on Intel systems for years. I have had DDR4 3200MHz 16GB(2x8GB) CL16-18-18-36 since launch and upgraded to 32GB DDR4 3600 with the processor. I don't know if the ram was holding the 3700X back or the 3900X is just that much of a beast but this X370 Crosshair VI Hero feels like a completely new and different system.


The change from 1700x to 3800x is very, very good and noticeable. But from 3700x to 3900 in singlecore i would say less.

My system works faster if i pass 3500mhz on RAM. 3200 is ok but you have more power with 3600mhz on RAM. I would say that was holding your Cpu back.

You should also consider the singlecore boost. Could be better with your new CPU.





Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pschorr1123

CDub07 said:


> No its not user failure. I have had Ryzen CPUs since launch and none have come close to the speed of the Ryzen 9 3900X. My Ryzen 7 1700X was great for multithreaded loads but lacked the single threaded performance I had experienced using Core i7s a few years ago. The 3700X greatly improved things but it still was a little slow when stuff was clicked on or searching Windows Index for files. Using the 3900X, now everything just launches now. No weird pauses or small periods of windows thinking for milliseconds. Everything just works like it does/has been on Intel systems for years. I have had DDR4 3200MHz 16GB(2x8GB) CL16-18-18-36 since launch and upgraded to 32GB DDR4 3600 with the processor. I don't know if the ram was holding the 3700X back or the 3900X is just that much of a beast but this X370 Crosshair VI Hero feels like a completely new and different system.


As long as you are happy with the performance of your CPU/ system, that's all that matters!


----------



## CDub07

BUFUMAN said:


> The change from 1700x to 3800x is very, very good and noticeable. But from 3700x to 3900 in singlecore i would say less.
> 
> My system works faster if i pass 3500mhz on RAM. 3200 is ok but you have more power with 3600mhz on RAM. I would say that was holding your Cpu back.
> 
> You should also consider the singlecore boost. Could be better with your new CPU.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


I had a all-core boost of 4.3GHz on the Ryzen 7 3700X and the Ryzen 9 3900X is still just a better experience even on stock. Ryzen being Ryzen Im not seeing 4.6GHz but 4.54-4.591GHz are max values Im seeing in Aida64. I believe the memory has played alot into the snappiness of the system now. Got me wondering should I return and just focus on memory tuning with Ryzen 7 3700X? Nah where would the fun be in that...


----------



## BUFUMAN

CDub07 said:


> I had a all-core boost of 4.3GHz on the Ryzen 7 3700X and the Ryzen 9 3900X is still just a better experience even on stock. Ryzen being Ryzen Im not seeing 4.6GHz but 4.54-4.591GHz are max values Im seeing in Aida64. I believe the memory has played alot into the snappiness of the system now. Got me wondering should I return and just focus on memory tuning with Ryzen 7 3700X? Nah where would the fun be in that...


Naa stay with that baby 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BUFUMAN

I just checked my Latency with LatencyMonitor and i had again ISR and IPC Counts on ACPI.sys.

After the fix it went down to 0 again.

If someone has this same situation, use MSI Tool to change your Driver to MSI mode. Especialy with Nvidia Display driver after a Driver update it will reset to default "Line-based mode"! Always.

The only driver who don't like "MSI mode" is my Creative Sound card driver.

Windows: Line-Based vs. Message Signaled-Based Interrupts:
https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/w...ge-signaled-based-interrupts-msi-tool.378044/


----------



## LicSqualo

BUFUMAN said:


> I just checked my Latency with LatencyMonitor and i had again ISR and IPC Counts on ACPI.sys.
> 
> After the fix it went down to 0 again.
> 
> If someone has this same situation, use MSI Tool to change your Driver to MSI mode. Especialy with Nvidia Display driver after a Driver update it will reset to default "Line-based mode"! Always.
> 
> The only driver who don't like "MSI mode" is my Creative Sound card driver.
> 
> Windows: Line-Based vs. Message Signaled-Based Interrupts:
> https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/w...ge-signaled-based-interrupts-msi-tool.378044/


Finally something useful, instead of the usual rant, thanks Bufu.


----------



## BUFUMAN

LicSqualo said:


> Finally something useful, instead of the usual rant, thanks Bufu.


 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BUFUMAN

Is it possible to flashback bios 0096 with a RYZEN 3800x and then flashback to 7601??

I would like to update my EC Version.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LicSqualo

BUFUMAN said:


> Is it possible to flashback bios 0096 with a RYZEN 3800x and then flashback to 7601??
> 
> I would like to update my EC Version.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


I done this a long time ago (3 years). I think with your 3800X you can't, too old bios for this CPU.
You need a Gen1 Ryzen.

I don't know how to use correctly the search function inside the thread, but some users have clearly explained in the past the correct bioses upgrade to update the EC, here.


----------



## BUFUMAN

LicSqualo said:


> I done this a long time ago (3 years). I think with your 3800X you can't, too old bios for this CPU.
> 
> You need a Gen1 Ryzen.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how to use correctly the search function inside the thread, but some users have clearly explained in the past the correct bioses upgrade to update the EC, here.


Thx mate i could find something by searching for "0096 bios". Asus say it's possible to use flashback without ram or cpu. Hmm.

I would use flashback for 0096 and then 7704. Will read again the method to be sure.

https://rog.asus.com/technology/republic-of-gamers-motherboard-innovations/usb-bios-flashback/

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LicSqualo

BUFUMAN said:


> Thx mate i could find something by searching for "0096 bios". Asus say it's possible to use flashback without ram or cpu. Hmm.
> 
> I would use flashback for 0096 and then 7704. Will read again the method to be sure.
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/technology/republic-of-gamers-motherboard-innovations/usb-bios-flashback/
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


You right, is possible.


----------



## BUFUMAN

LicSqualo said:


> You right, is possible.


i did it - flashback with a Ryzen 3800x to bios 0096 and then flashback to 7704 the ECU was the same 310. Hmm i think i need to start it one time with a 1700x.

But hey my system boots up directly without 0d after a cmos or flashback. I am starting to believe its "stable at boot"


----------



## LicSqualo

BUFUMAN said:


> i did it - flashback with a Ryzen 3800x to bios 0096 and then flashback to 7704 the ECU was the same 310. Hmm i think i need to start it one time with a 1700x.
> 
> But hey my system boots up directly without 0d after a cmos or flashback. I am starting to believe its "stable at boot"


Are you sure 0096? When I did this EC FW update I had to move between two bioses (now I'm in 312) like (if I remember correctly) 1201 and after 1403 both with the FW EC 312.


----------



## LicSqualo

I check and found my old question to 1usmus: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...og-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread-2800.html
Please read also pages before and after this.


----------



## BUFUMAN

LicSqualo said:


> I check and found my old question to 1usmus: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...og-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread-2800.html
> Please read also pages before and after this.


thx mate!

ok looks like i had to use 1701 afterwards. i just thought this was the latest bios at this time, not a must have.

I will also try this before i open the Package of my Ryzen 1700x.


----------



## elguero

I'm adding a 10gbe card to my system, what pci slot should I use not to loose pci x16 on my graphics card if I'm already using an nvme m.2 drive and a the m.2 wifi key slot?


----------



## Fanu

elguero said:


> I'm adding a 10gbe card to my system, what pci slot should I use not to loose pci x16 on my graphics card if I'm already using an nvme m.2 drive and a the m.2 wifi key slot?


if you are already using nvme m.2 drive (directly on the motherboard) then your graphics card is already capped at PCIe x8 - download GPU-Z, it will show you at what speed the PCIe is running at

GPU running at PCIe x8 is only an "issue" if you have 2080Ti since you lose few % of performance (2-3% fps less according to tests)


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Fanu said:


> if you are already using nvme m.2 drive (directly on the motherboard) then your graphics card is already capped at PCIe x8 - download GPU-Z, it will show you at what speed the PCIe is running at
> 
> GPU running at PCIe x8 is only an "issue" if you have 2080Ti since you lose few % of performance (2-3% fps less according to tests)



I'm running a x4 NVMe drive and my GPU's link is running at x16, so that's saturating all the available lanes on the CPU. I'm also running a x1 sound card, but that's running off the X370 provided lanes.

It will drop down to x8 for him as he's already using everything else in the board. Of course it won't affect performance in any noticeable way.


----------



## cbjaust

Fanu said:


> if you are already using nvme m.2 drive (directly on the motherboard) then your graphics card is already capped at PCIe x8


the 4 PCIe lanes for M.2 NVMe are dedicated. GPU will run at x16 with M.2 NVMe installed as Dr Vodka has found. @elguero the PCIEX1_1, PCIEX1_2, PCIEX1_3 and PCIEX4_3 all run from the X370 chipset and share a total of 4 lanes so you can have them all at x1 or PCIEX4_3 at x4









(AMD Ryzen 5 3600X | ASUS Crosshair VI Hero | G.Skill TridentZ F4-3200C14D-16GTZ | Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX Vega 56 Limited Edition 8GB | Samsung PM961 MZ-VLW1T00 NVME 1024GB | Corsair HX1000i 1000W)


----------



## dual109

Not sure if this has been recently posted but anyone running flareX with this board check out link below. Even though I wasn't able to get the 3800Mhz stabel with the timings posted i got to 3733Mhz without issue. Got about 2K improvement from 3600Mhz.






There a link to pic with his full timings using Dram Calculator in the comments.


----------



## Fanu

cbjaust said:


> the 4 PCIe lanes for M.2 NVMe are dedicated. GPU will run at x16 with M.2 NVMe installed as Dr Vodka has found. @elguero the PCIEX1_1, PCIEX1_2, PCIEX1_3 and PCIEX4_3 all run from the X370 chipset and share a total of 4 lanes so you can have them all at x1 or PCIEX4_3 at x4


I have both m.2 slots on my MBO populated (1 nvme + 1 SATA m.2 drives) and GPU is running at x8


----------



## cbjaust

Fanu said:


> I have both m.2 slots on my MBO populated (1 nvme + 1 SATA m.2 drives) and GPU is running at x8


Ah yep, OK. Didn't realise you were running the C6E.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

*New AMD Chipset Drivers C6H*

For those that might have missed this. 

https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370


----------



## Kildar

Cellar Dweller said:


> For those that might have missed this.
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370


DO NOT INSTALL THIS IT ****S UP POWER PLANS!


----------



## hughjazz44

Kildar said:


> DO NOT INSTALL THIS IT ****S UP POWER PLANS!


How so?


----------



## mito1172

dual109 said:


> Not sure if this has been recently posted but anyone running flareX with this board check out link below. Even though I wasn't able to get the 3800Mhz stabel with the timings posted i got to 3733Mhz without issue. Got about 2K improvement from 3600Mhz.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGSO-F4xgTg&t=49s
> 
> There a link to pic with his full timings using Dram Calculator in the comments.


woow super my rams 




Kildar said:


> DO NOT INSTALL THIS IT ****S UP POWER PLANS!


why?


----------



## elguero

Thanks, I put the card on PCIEX4_3 and the gpu still is running at 16x.


----------



## Kildar

hughjazz44 said:


> How so?


It somehow screwed up 1usmus's power plans and AMD Ryzen Balanced. Would not ramp up the cpu and under full load it would actually drop down to less than 1Ghz.


----------



## lentis

Kildar said:


> It somehow screwed up 1usmus's power plans and AMD Ryzen Balanced. Would not ramp up the cpu and under full load it would actually drop down to less than 1Ghz.


Installed yesterday, no problem with Ryzen Balanced.


----------



## MosterMenu

lentis said:


> Installed yesterday, no problem with Ryzen Balanced.


Likewise.


----------



## mito1172

lentis said:


> Installed yesterday, no problem with Ryzen Balanced.


The new amd chipset remains on this screen and does not load. why?


----------



## MosterMenu

mito1172 said:


> The new amd chipset remains on this screen and does not load. why?


So you clicked install yeh?


----------



## MishelLngelo

mito1172 said:


> The new amd chipset remains on this screen and does not load. why?


Had same problem, there's problem with windows installer, fixed it with https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...hat-block-programs-being-installed-or-removed


----------



## mito1172

MosterMenu said:


> So you clicked install yeh?


of course 



MishelLngelo said:


> Had same problem, there's problem with windows installer, fixed it with https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...hat-block-programs-being-installed-or-removed


how do we solve


----------



## Dollar

mito1172 said:


> The new amd chipset remains on this screen and does not load. why?



1. Uninstall the current chipset drivers from the programs list.

2. Delete the AMD folder on your C drive.

3. Reboot the system and install the new chipset drivers. It should install without any issues.


----------



## MishelLngelo

mito1172 said:


> of course
> 
> 
> 
> how do we solve


I just chose Chipset drivers from list and this program fixed it.


----------



## stevester118

I've been on 7601 with a 3950x since 7601 released, its been running totally fine since I installed it back in November 2019, but am I missing out on anything with 7704? I know that the 3950x was meant to run on 1.0.0.4 B but I'm concerned with any possible downgrades in performance I would run into from updating, since that seems to happen a lot with these updates. Anyone have any input or advice?


----------



## mito1172

Dollar said:


> 1. Uninstall the current chipset drivers from the programs list.
> 
> 2. Delete the AMD folder on your C drive.
> 
> 3. Reboot the system and install the new chipset drivers. It should install without any issues.


Thank you. I'll try



MishelLngelo said:


> I just chose Chipset drivers from list and this program fixed it.


Thank you


----------



## Performer81

Dollar said:


> 1. Uninstall the current chipset drivers from the programs list.
> 
> 2. Delete the AMD folder on your C drive.
> 
> 3. Reboot the system and install the new chipset drivers. It should install without any issues.


Doesnt help here. But i red somewhere else that the driver installs fine, despite what the installer says. Just wait a minute and then close it.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Here is the information in German.

https://www.computerbase.de/2020-03/amd-chipsatztreiber-2.03.12.0657-am4-tr4/

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## arcanexvi

Mine hung on the "Installing chipset drivers" at 0% for over a minute but eventually did go through.


----------



## mito1172

Performer81 said:


> Doesnt help here. But i red somewhere else that the driver installs fine, despite what the installer says. Just wait a minute and then close it.


installation occurs even though it is not visible while loading :thumb:


----------



## kyo2020

dual109 said:


> Not sure if this has been recently posted but anyone running flareX with this board check out link below. Even though I wasn't able to get the 3800Mhz stabel with the timings posted i got to 3733Mhz without issue. Got about 2K improvement from 3600Mhz.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGSO-F4xgTg&t=49s
> 
> There a link to pic with his full timings using Dram Calculator in the comments.



Good that it served you, add more info about the profile at 3800 mhz:thumb:


----------



## elguero

I've settled my 3950x and I'm loving it, big improvement on my workflow from a 1700x, but I have to ask, is there any advantage going to an x570 board, besides pci 4.0?


----------



## mito1172

kyo2020 said:


> Good that it served you, add more info about the profile at 3800 mhz:thumb:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGSO-F4xgTg


super info thanks. +REP


----------



## Kildar

kyo2020 said:


> Good that it served you, add more info about the profile at 3800 mhz:thumb:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGSO-F4xgTg


Well, I'll be a monkey's uncle!

This works great so far!

No crashing in PUBG!

And I get great speed and latency!


----------



## allavatar2

*last bist ? (of or beta)*

is 7704 last bios ? for x370


----------



## herericc

allavatar2 said:


> is 7704 last bios ? for x370


It's the latest bios, yes. 

Last? Hopefully not since I'm sure many of us planned to use this board for the next Ryzen gen as well.


----------



## dual109

Thanks again, I'll take another look at it and post back


----------



## Kanuki

Guys..

I'm having the problem with multiple PCIe cards support.

My PC components are

CPU: Ryzen 7 3800X
GPU: NVIDIA GTX 1080 8GB PCIe x16 - at Slot No.2 - PCIEX16/x8_1

Sound: ASUS Xonar STX II 7.1 PCIe x1 - at Slot No.1 or 3 or 5 - PCIEX1_1 or 3 or 5

SSD: Samsung 960 EVO 500GB NVMe - at M.2 Slot

NIC: Intel i350 1Gbps Base-T Dual Port PCIe x4

-----------------------------------

The problem if I install Intel i350 at Slot No.6 - PCIEX4_3
then my sound card won't be detected or if I install it at Slot No.4 - PCIEX8_2
then all devices will be able to be detected buy my GPU will be operating at
x8 bandwidth.

Is this kind of behavior normal?

-----------------------------------


----------



## lentis

Kanuki said:


> Guys..
> 
> I'm having the problem with multiple PCIe cards support.
> 
> My PC components are
> 
> CPU: Ryzen 7 3800X
> GPU: NVIDIA GTX 1080 8GB PCIe x16 - at Slot No.2 - PCIEX16/x8_1
> 
> Sound: ASUS Xonar STX II 7.1 PCIe x1 - at Slot No.1 or 3 or 5 - PCIEX1_1 or 3 or 5
> 
> SSD: Samsung 960 EVO 500GB NVMe - at M.2 Slot
> 
> NIC: Intel i350 1Gbps Base-T Dual Port PCIe x4
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 
> The problem if I install Intel i350 at Slot No.6 - PCIEX4_3
> then my sound card won't be detected or if I install it at Slot No.4 - PCIEX8_2
> then all devices will be able to be detected buy my GPU will be operating at
> x8 bandwidth.
> 
> Is this kind of behavior normal?
> 
> -----------------------------------


Yes, it is normal.

- PCIeX4_3 slot shares bandwidth with PCIeX1_1, PCIeX1_2 and PCIeX1_3
- 2 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (x16 or dual x8)


----------



## CubanB

elguero said:


> I've settled my 3950x and I'm loving it, big improvement on my workflow from a 1700x, but I have to ask, is there any advantage going to an x570 board, besides pci 4.0?


Higher power usage (wattage) especially at idle. Shorter life for the motherboard itself (those chipset fans don't last the same way that passive coolers do.. for example 6 years from now.. and even if you don't want to use it that long, it still affects value on the used market). Outside of PCIE 4.0.. I really can't see any advantage, just a bunch of disadvantages. The only thing I could say as a plus is more motherboard support and BIOS updates. But people act like a BIOS update every month is a good thing. It's like being a beta tester.. ie.. troubleshooting. For what? Another 0.05 percent on your overlock.

The Intel system I am typing this on has been stable for 5 years plus and I've changed the BIOS once during those 5 years. The BIOS update was a pain in the butt. If it's already stable and if you're happy with power usage and performance.. why change anything. Doing less changes is better. Just use the damn PC.. and be happy. Watch YT videos.. play games.. watch Blu-rays.. whatever. X370 or X470 won't be getting frequent changes over the next few years.. and for some that's an annoyance.. for others (like me) it's a good thing. But only assuming it's stable in the first place. By the way.. I haven't had a single blue screen so far in 2020. And for the last 6 months of 2019. On an OC system that is 5 years old. Meanwhile others have frequent BSOD on new systems. But each to their own.

I will conclude by saying.. don't push your manual OC of Ryzen 3000 series voltage too far.. AMD push their voltage closer to the edge and if you raise voltage.. you're reducing the longevity of your chip. It will degrade heavily. And for sure.. won't be stable 3-5 years from now. Play the long game not the short game. And be careful buying used Ryzen chips used.. because most likely they are used and abused. I don't want to sound like an AMD hater.. I have a 3700X.. but I'm just saying be careful because AMD push things close the edge at stock/factory settings. I'm not a fan of X570 and think the people that bought them are suckers but if the X670 is more optimized it could become the best motherboards to have going forward. Then again.. AM5 is just around the corner so who knows. My CHVI is new and I expect it to last me 5 years plus.


----------



## roco_smith

CubanB said:


> Higher power usage (wattage) especially at idle. Shorter life for the motherboard itself (those chipset fans don't last the same way that passive coolers do.. for example 6 years from now.. and even if you don't want to use it that long, it still affects value on the used market). Outside of PCIE 4.0.. I really can't see any advantage, just a bunch of disadvantages. The only thing I could say as a plus is more motherboard support and BIOS updates. But people act like a BIOS update every month is a good thing. It's like being a beta tester.. ie.. troubleshooting. For what? Another 0.05 percent on your overlock.
> 
> The Intel system I am typing this on has been stable for 5 years plus and I've changed the BIOS once during those 5 years. The BIOS update was a pain in the butt. If it's already stable and if you're happy with power usage and performance.. why change anything. Doing less changes is better. Just use the damn PC.. and be happy. Watch YT videos.. play games.. watch Blu-rays.. whatever. X370 or X470 won't be getting frequent changes over the next few years.. and for some that's an annoyance.. for others (like me) it's a good thing. But only assuming it's stable in the first place. By the way.. I haven't had a single blue screen so far in 2020. And for the last 6 months of 2019. On an OC system that is 5 years old. Meanwhile others have frequent BSOD on new systems. But each to their own.
> 
> I will conclude by saying.. don't push your manual OC of Ryzen 3000 series voltage too far.. AMD push their voltage closer to the edge and if you raise voltage.. you're reducing the longevity of your chip. It will degrade heavily. And for sure.. won't be stable 3-5 years from now. Play the long game not the short game. And be careful buying used Ryzen chips used.. because most likely they are used and abused. I don't want to sound like an AMD hater.. I have a 3700X.. but I'm just saying be careful because AMD push things close the edge at stock/factory settings. I'm not a fan of X570 and think the people that bought them are suckers but if the X670 is more optimized it could become the best motherboards to have going forward. Then again.. AM5 is just around the corner so who knows. My CHVI is new and I expect it to last me 5 years plus.


 I totally agree with you , my Crosshair VI Extreme working flawless with my 3900X with the latest Bios so I dont see any reason to buy a X570 just for a PCIE 4. DDR5 and PCIE 5 support is around the corner also , I will wait and see what happen


----------



## elguero

Did anyone found a way to fix the usb problems with this board? Like ports not picking up peripherals at start up, until you restart or unplug and replug the usb device? or usb devices disconnecting and reconnecting at random times?


----------



## CDub07

Do you have any western digital USB drives connected? Its what I figured out was my random disconnect at the beginning and sometimes during the computer running. has to do with power down states in the controller of the enclosure. In the WD app you can disable this.


----------



## elguero

Nope, what gets disconnected more often is my corsair K95 keyboard. Also most stuff connected to the usb c ports randomly disconnect, so I try to stay away from them.


----------



## kyo2020

Improving, but need more testing hs.


----------



## allavatar2

*AMD Chipset Drivers*

new chipset driver published v2.04.04.111


----------



## CubanB

roco_smith said:


> I totally agree with you , my Crosshair VI Extreme working flawless with my 3900X with the latest Bios so I dont see any reason to buy a X570 just for a PCIE 4. DDR5 and PCIE 5 support is around the corner also , I will wait and see what happen


Since typing that, I've learned of other problems with X570.. my memory is a bit foggy because I've been busy with other things lately but for example.. SATA performance with SSD drives like Samsung EVO.. when using X470 for example.. it reaches full bandwidth. I assume it's the same with X370. With some X570 boards.. the random 4k writes (I think) are slower. It's not massively slower but it's still worse than earlier generations of motherboard. Combine that with high idle wattage and temps of the chipset itself (requiring a fan).. to me it just seems like one problem after another. I'm pretty sure the X570 chipset was made by AMD themselves, which introduced a bunch of new problems, where as earlier chipsets were made by a third party (Asmedia or TSMC?).

It would be nice if in X670 AMD could refine and fix all of these issues, the excuse or tagline is that it's because of PCIE 4.0 but I don't believe this to be the case. Roman from Thermal Grizzly showed that it was like this at idle. And that loading up the NVME's increased power usage at a similar rate to PCIE 3.0. Perhaps it contributed to the problem it's hard to say. It seems more like an inefficiency problem.. ie.. the chipset can't clock down when at idle (or poor silicon?).

Here is a graph about the SATA issue I was talking about.. I can't remember the source, but I did save this pic to my PC in case I forgot about it. Check out the 4K QT32T16 result for writes.. some users reported no problems, but I also got the impression they didn't want to know about it (didn't test it properly or turned a blind eye to it). It's also possible some motherboards don't have this problem. But some do.. and in some cases, someone who had 3 separate motherboard models all had the same issue. I'm pretty sure he was the thread starter and there were others that didn't want to hear about it.

I notice a lot of this online with computer people. For example when an overclock is too good to be true, and they share the results.. and then when people say.. can you test stability by doing xxx? They don't want to burst their bubble and come back down to earth and realize their overclock is nowhere near stable. In this case, I guess it's not a nice feeling to know you bought a top of the line X570 only to have inferior SATA SSD performance to an X470 (or even worse X370). X370 has been forgotten in the last six months because there's really only two boards worth using.. this and the Taichi (and the CHVI Extreme I guess). I was actually going to go for the extreme, it was cheap in my area, but unfortunately didn't fit into my Fractal Case. But yeah, these three boards are fine.. and in some ways, better than X570. Which is pretty funny.. anyways, it's nice that this thread exists and that this board is alive and well both in terms of BIOS updates and users still sharing feedback and experience with it. When I first came here into this thread.. there were users saying the board wouldn't get any more BIOS updates.

Since then it's had 5-6 updates.


----------



## CubanB

herericc said:


> It's the latest bios, yes.
> 
> Last? Hopefully not since I'm sure many of us planned to use this board for the next Ryzen gen as well.


I'm less confident about the 4000 series. I believe it's 50/50, where as I was 100% confident with 3000 series. If it does happen happen, it wouldn't surprise me if there's big delays, or an unofficial BIOS. It's unlikely to me that there would be the same rate of BIOS updates as we had in the last six months, and those were delayed as it is. Introduce a couple of bugs and it could be ugly. Perhaps getting a 4000 series chip six months after launch could be a safer option.. (or later on on the used market).

It's uncertain at the moment, but ASUS did remove X370 from it's official forum section thing a few months ago and only focus on X470 and X570 these days it seems. Even if there are updates, there might not be many and there might be bugs that never get fixed. Who knows though. In my opinion, the CHVI and CHVI Extreme should get updates because the VRMS can handle it, and they are top of the line boards. The flagship or whatever it's called.

We will know more after AMD releases a new AGESA.. and whether or not this board gets updates for it.. probably 4-6 weeks after AMD releases it. That's the main reason there is no new BIOS for this board.

What's certain is that the change to AM5 in a year or two will change a lot.. even for X470 and X570 users.


----------



## Riekopo

Hello everyone.  I have a Crosshair VI Extreme with the latest BIOS (7704). Ryzen 1800X CPU with the old Wraith Max cooler. Vega 64 LC GPU from XFX. Samsung 850 Evo SSD. 16GB (8x2) of G.Skill TridentZ DDR4 3600 RAM. Model F4-3600C15D-16GTZ. It was the best RAM with the best timings (15-15-15-35) that I could find at the time. I got laid off due to Covid-19 so I have time now to mess with my gaming PC. I originally built it in 2017. 

My RAM defaulted to 2133MHz. Can someone tell me what I should do with my RAM to get the most performance I can? Without getting into anything crazy. I have benchmarked my PC with a bunch of different programs so I can compare any changes in performance. I think the current voltage is 1.2v. And the voltage for the DOCP option is 1.35v. And the timings for the DOCP option are 15-15-15-35. That's what Aida64 says I think.

Not sure what the current timings are. Maybe 16-15-15-36 or 15-15-15-36. CPU-Z says 15-15-15-36 I think.

There seems to be one DOCP option in the BIOS and that's 3600MHz. When I go into Extreme Tweaking and the other options I see a bunch of Stilt's profiles and other profiles with no special name. But I have no idea which to choose. 

I read that a quick way to calculate RAM performance is to divide the CAS Latency by the RAM speed and then times it by 1,000. And the smaller the number it gives you the better your RAM will perform. Is that true?

I'd also like to overclock my liquid cooled GPU some if it's not too hard. There are three presets (Power Saver, Balanced, Turbo) in the Performance>Tuning section of the Radeon software. Currently Balanced is selected by default. Not sure what those presets do because it doesn't say. There also seems to be some kind of automatic tuning feature with 4 options (Default, Undervolt GPU, Overclock GPU, Overclock VRAM).

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME/overview/

https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232306?Item=N82E16820232306

https://imgur.com/a/JiOIpTS

Edit: In "Extreme Tweaker" > "Overclocking Presets" there are overclocking profiles but I think they change everything in the BIOS not just the RAM.

In Extreme Tweaker > DRAM Timing Control > Memory Presets there are a bunch of RAM speed presets. Some of them are Stilt's apparently. There are other ones though too without a name.

I tried just changing the RAM speed the normal way using the Memory Frequency option to 3600MHz. Which changes everything else automatically. And my PC crash when I exited the BIOS. I got the blue screen of death. So I changed it to 3466MHz and it seems to work. But I'm guessing this is not as good as optimizing it manually or using one of the Memory Presets. I think it made my CAS Latency 16. 

Should I use the Stilt's 3466 preset? Should I use the 3600 preset right below it that doesn't have a name? Some of those presets have really high voltages it looks like. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Edit 2: 3466 crashed my PC too. I'm getting the blue screen of death now. I did the sfc /scannow command in the Command Prompt and it said it found an error but can't fix it. Since when does changing RAM settings wreck your computer like this?


----------



## The Sandman

Riekopo said:


> Hello everyone.  I have a Crosshair VI Extreme with the latest BIOS (7704). Ryzen 1800X CPU with the old Wraith Max cooler. Vega 64 LC GPU from XFX. Samsung 850 Evo SSD. 16GB (8x2) of G.Skill TridentZ DDR4 3600 RAM. Model F4-3600C15D-16GTZ. It was the best RAM with the best timings (15-15-15-35) that I could find at the time. I got laid off due to Covid-19 so I have time now to mess with my gaming PC. I originally built it in 2017.
> 
> My RAM defaulted to 2133MHz. Can someone tell me what I should do with my RAM to get the most performance I can? Without getting into anything crazy. I have benchmarked my PC with a bunch of different programs so I can compare any changes in performance. I think the current voltage is 1.2v. And the voltage for the DOCP option is 1.35v. And the timings for the DOCP option are 15-15-15-35. That's what Aida64 says I think.
> 
> Not sure what the current timings are. Maybe 16-15-15-36 or 15-15-15-36. CPU-Z says 15-15-15-36 I think.
> 
> There seems to be one DOCP option in the BIOS and that's 3600MHz. When I go into Extreme Tweaking and the other options I see a bunch of Stilt's profiles and other profiles with no special name. But I have no idea which to choose.
> 
> I read that a quick way to calculate RAM performance is to divide the CAS Latency by the RAM speed and then times it by 1,000. And the smaller the number it gives you the better your RAM will perform. Is that true?
> 
> I'd also like to overclock my liquid cooled GPU some if it's not too hard. There are three presets (Power Saver, Balanced, Turbo) in the Performance>Tuning section of the Radeon software. Currently Balanced is selected by default. Not sure what those presets do because it doesn't say. There also seems to be some kind of automatic tuning feature with 4 options (Default, Undervolt GPU, Overclock GPU, Overclock VRAM).
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME/overview/
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232306?Item=N82E16820232306
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/JiOIpTS
> 
> Edit: In "Extreme Tweaker" > "Overclocking Presets" there are overclocking profiles but I think they change everything in the BIOS not just the RAM.
> 
> In Extreme Tweaker > DRAM Timing Control > Memory Presets there are a bunch of RAM speed presets. Some of them are Stilt's apparently. There are other ones though too without a name.
> 
> I tried just changing the RAM speed the normal way using the Memory Frequency option to 3600MHz. Which changes everything else automatically. And my PC crash when I exited the BIOS. I got the blue screen of death. So I changed it to 3466MHz and it seems to work. But I'm guessing this is not as good as optimizing it manually or using one of the Memory Presets. I think it made my CAS Latency 16.
> 
> Should I use the Stilt's 3466 preset? Should I use the 3600 preset right below it that doesn't have a name? Some of those presets have really high voltages it looks like. Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Edit 2: 3466 crashed my PC too. I'm getting the blue screen of death now. I did the sfc /scannow command in the Command Prompt and it said it found an error but can't fix it. Since when does changing RAM settings wreck your computer like this?



If you're not aware the Gen1 (1800x) IMC will probably not run memory to 3600MHz. Most consider 3466MHz the stable limit running B-Die.
Even 3200MHz will probably require 1.4v Dram voltage.

Your memory kit may be D-Die and to verify you'll need to DL/run Thiaphoon Burner. This info is than imported to RDC (more below) and this should give you a starting point for memory.

RDC: https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...locking-dram-am4-membench-0-8-dram-bench.html
How to correctly use Thiaphoon Burner: https://www.overclock.net/forum/28156606-post2878.html

On my 1800x (way back on release day) I first stabilized 3200MHz to have something solid to work from while trying to reach 3466MHz.
I would highly recommend verifying what you have for memory ICs with Thiaphoon Burner and than load RDC values into your Bios manually.

If you've already tried the "Auto OC" feature please start by clearing CMOS before going further.
Hopefully you haven't added the dreaded AI Suite to your system, if so you'll want to uninstall.
Always manually enter your OC into Bios. NEVER use a utility to OC period.

I had the best luck on my 1800x running a PState OC rather than a manual. Used less voltage and ran cooler.
If you need help/info post back and I'd be happy to share what I've learned.

Before playing with GPU I'd stabilize memory and any OC first.
Remember to work on only one area at a time.


EDIT: Yes, memory OCing (OCing in general) when not done properly is known to cause corruption to OS. There is a method to the madness lol. This is exactly why we start small and make small increases as we go and the reason we stress test.


----------



## herericc

The Sandman said:


> Hopefully you haven't added the dreaded AI Suite to your system, if so you'll want to uninstall.


Uh oh, i use this to give me better fan control than the crappy options in the CHVI bios - is there any issue there? I stay the hell away from the other settings because I don't trust them at all.


----------



## The Sandman

herericc said:


> Uh oh, i use this to give me better fan control than the crappy options in the CHVI bios - is there any issue there? I stay the hell away from the other settings because I don't trust them at all.



I have read of some that do use the fan control without issue but it is system/HW dependent.
Personally I've *always* used a fan controller (for the same reason) till recently when I got really board and decided to just try mobo control to see what all the fuss was about with buggy Bios' etc.
After 4 or 5 Bios versions and a day and a half of setup/playing I am now more happy with my fan setup than ever. Tore the massive wire harness (6 channel) out of my rig and said good bye!


As for the topic of Gen3 (4xxx series) CPUs on this mobo it would seem the call has been made. https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-4000-zen-3-vermeer-desktop-cpus-compatible-existing-am4-motherboards/


I surely hope the x670 is something nicer then x570 has been as it's time to move from x370 for me.


----------



## finalheaven

The Sandman said:


> I have read of some that do use the fan control without issue but it is system/HW dependent.
> Personally I've *always* used a fan controller (for the same reason) till recently when I got really board and decided to just try mobo control to see what all the fuss was about with buggy Bios' etc.
> After 4 or 5 Bios versions and a day and a half of setup/playing I am now more happy with my fan setup than ever. Tore the massive wire harness (6 channel) out of my rig and said good bye!
> 
> 
> As for the topic of Gen3 (4xxx series) CPUs on this mobo it would seem the call has been made. https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-4000-zen-3-vermeer-desktop-cpus-compatible-existing-am4-motherboards/
> 
> 
> I surely hope the x670 is something nicer then x570 has been as it's time to move from x370 for me.


WCCFTECH is only citing to reddit. And even on reddit, it was a laptop manufacturer that utilizes the B450 chipset in a new laptop for which they claim can be easily upgraded to the upcoming 4xxx series. 

In other words, even if you believe that this manufacturer has inside information, they never stated that x370 is not supported and they were merely talking about themselves. Then again, I wouldn't be too surprised if motherboard manufacturers drop x370 support even when AMD did not.


----------



## herericc

If that does end up being the case I don't think I'll ever be buying a "top end" motherboard again. Though I never should have in the first place, oops!


----------



## pez

It's been a while since I've been active in this thread...really this forum, but trying to get to the bottom of what I believe is some mild instability with a 32GB kit (4 x 8GB) - F4-3600C18Q-32GTZN kit on my board.

It felt like it was relatively fine at stock, but I started noticing in games like Wildlands and now Borderlands 3 getting freezing for anywhere from 2 seconds to 15 seconds. Since it happened in Wildlands first I thought it was just that game until BL3 started doing it.

I think it may be RAM based on setting it to 'stock' settings of 2133 at around C15 it seems to make BL3 behave differently. Unfortunately it's my only baseline as I've finished and since uninstalled Wildlands.

Looking for some tips that maybe you guys have on this kit. Currently I have it at 3600C18 and CPU is rolled back to stock. I need to update my rig specs, but the quick and dirty of it is:
3800x (was @ 4.4GHz w/ 1.325v)
4x8GB G.Skill Trident Neo
Titan X Pascal

Have updated BIOS to the December (7704 IIRC) and chipset and GPU drivers are all up to date.


----------



## mito1172

4000 series processor would be ridiculous if x370 is incompatible with motherboard


----------



## Performer81

X370 an X470 are the same. Would not make sense if one would support the 4000 series and the other not,


----------



## LicSqualo

bloot said:


> Agesa 1.0.0.5 microcode ported to official 7704 bios https://www.dropbox.com/s/gopbygrtf9jv3r1/C6H_7704_08701021.zip?dl=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flashback method needed.


Really? it is safe?


----------



## MosterMenu

bloot said:


> Agesa 1.0.0.5 microcode ported to official 7704 bios https://www.dropbox.com/s/gopbygrtf9jv3r1/C6H_7704_08701021.zip?dl=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flashback method needed.



What's Agesa 1.0.0.5 useful for?

also, does this actually work? I dunno what agesa 1.0.0.5 is going to do for this motherboard, is it better than enabling PCIe 4.0?


----------



## elguero

the thing is, most x370 motherboards have limited bios size, so maybe that would be a problem.


----------



## LicSqualo

bloot said:


> Agesa 1.0.0.5 microcode ported to official 7704 bios https://www.dropbox.com/s/gopbygrtf9jv3r1/C6H_7704_08701021.zip?dl=0
> 
> Flashback method needed.


Tried, nothing changed. The same Combo 1.0.0.4. The C6H.CAP don't have the agesa 1.0.0.5. Perhaps is the wrong file?


----------



## bloot

LicSqualo said:


> Tried, nothing changed. The same Combo 1.0.0.4. The C6H.CAP don't have the agesa 1.0.0.5. Perhaps is the wrong file?


Only microcode from agesa 1.0.0.5 MSI beta bioses is ported, that's why I attached a highlighted screenshot


----------



## LicSqualo

This is my result, done with the file downloaded and updated via flashback method. Perhaps the update is only for ryzen 3xxx?


----------



## oile

bloot said:


> Agesa 1.0.0.5 microcode ported to official 7704 bios https://www.dropbox.com/s/gopbygrtf9jv3r1/C6H_7704_08701021.zip?dl=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flashback method needed.


Thank you!! ! Let's hope for ryzen 4000 microcode support in the future


----------



## Sbb Kbb

bloot said:


> Agesa 1.0.0.5 microcode ported to official 7704 bios https://www.dropbox.com/s/gopbygrtf9jv3r1/C6H_7704_08701021.zip?dl=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flashback method needed.


You ported it or? Can you port it to BIOS 7306,the latest with GEN4?


----------



## bloot

LicSqualo said:


> This is my result, done with the file downloaded and updated via flashback method. Perhaps the update is only for ryzen 3xxx?


Did you check if it is the same microcode as the previous bios you had?



Sbb Kbb said:


> You ported it or? Can you port it to BIOS 7306,the latest with GEN4?


Haven't tested it though https://www.dropbox.com/s/obs0d2om90ktf7p/C6H_7306_08701021.zip?dl=0

IT IS ONLY PORTED THE MICROCODE FROM AGESA 1.0.0.5 BETA BIOS FROM MSI BOARDS THAT APPEARED RECENTLY


----------



## LicSqualo

bloot said:


> Did you check if it is the same microcode as the previous bios you had?


Thank you for your answer and yes is the same microcode. I will re-try.

Edit: done, same microcode. I'm jalous now!


----------



## theantipop91

bloot said:


> Did you check if it is the same microcode as the previous bios you had?
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't tested it though https://www.dropbox.com/s/obs0d2om90ktf7p/C6H_7306_08701021.zip?dl=0
> 
> IT IS ONLY PORTED THE MICROCODE FROM AGESA 1.0.0.5 BETA BIOS FROM MSI BOARDS THAT APPEARED RECENTLY


Has anyone tested the edited 7306 BIOS? Curious to know if it helps. I am running a 5700 XT, would be sweet re-enable Gen 4 PCI support.

Also, is there a guide as to what settings best left enabled/disabled/auto in CH6 bios with Ryzen 3000? There is so much in there, it's hard to understand what should be enabled/disabled or left as auto to achieve the most stable build.


----------



## BUFUMAN

bloot said:


> Agesa 1.0.0.5 microcode ported to official 7704 bios https://www.dropbox.com/s/gopbygrtf9jv3r1/C6H_7704_08701021.zip?dl=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flashback method needed.


Nice thank you. 

At all the tester - is it working good??

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LicSqualo

But no one have confirmed his declaration, until now. I've tried without success, same 7704 microcode. 
For example, no changes for me.


----------



## buyology

Cant update with this new 7704, says not a proper bios. what can i do?


----------



## SpecChum

Hey everyone, long time no see 

System not been too bad for ages so I've just left it on BIOS 3101 (beta, I think) from Dec 2017, but since we're on lockdown I've got time to tinker again.

I've seen a load of new BIOS revisions since then, will any benefit me and my 1700? I think most updates were for newer processors?

The only issue I have with this BIOS is that the Q-code LED sometimes goes to 8 (PC doesn't crash) and all the fans ramp up to 100%, but a reboot fixes this.


----------



## LicSqualo

buyology said:


> Cant update with this new 7704, says not a proper bios. what can i do?


You have to use flashback mode. Check in the first thread page the video.


----------



## LicSqualo

SpecChum said:


> Hey everyone, long time no see
> 
> System not been too bad for ages so I've just left it on BIOS 3101 (beta, I think) from Dec 2017, but since we're on lockdown I've got time to tinker again.
> 
> I've seen a load of new BIOS revisions since then, will any benefit me and my 1700? I think most updates were for newer processors?
> 
> The only issue I have with this BIOS is that the Q-code LED sometimes goes to 8 (PC doesn't crash) and all the fans ramp up to 100%, but a reboot fixes this.


Hi! Nice to see you again. 
I'm running with the last bios (is the "bloot" one, offered some pages ago, with the last microcode) 7704, I've a 1700 actually clocked to 4065 (101 x 40,25) and my ram, sammy b-die (3600c16), is clocked to 3500c13. Is a good bios, you can use (also) the official 7704 from the Asus website (perhaps better if you don't want to try a modded bios).


----------



## elguero

With all this time home in my hands I've been tinkering with an overclock on my 3950x the highest I've tried right now is 4.3ghz at 1.26v but at cinebench temps go between 75c and 80c I'm using a corsair H150i PRO 360 AIO, I'm also running 32gb of memory at 3600mhz.

My question is, is this to much voltage? should I try something lower?

What are your suggestions?

pd idle temps are much lower than what I was getting at auto and PBO about 10c less at least.


----------



## bloot

LicSqualo said:


> But no one have confirmed his declaration, until now. I've tried without success, same 7704 microcode.
> For example, no changes for me.


Microcode update only affects 3000 series it seems, sorry.


----------



## LicSqualo

bloot said:


> Microcode update only affects 3000 series it seems, sorry.


 no problem. I've suspected this 

Thank you for your answer.


----------



## LicSqualo

elguero said:


> With all this time home in my hands I've been tinkering with an overclock on my 3950x the highest I've tried right now is 4.3ghz at 1.26v but at cinebench temps go between 75c and 80c I'm using a corsair H150i PRO 360 AIO, I'm also running 32gb of memory at 3600mhz.
> 
> My question is, is this to much voltage? should I try something lower?
> 
> What are your suggestions?
> 
> pd idle temps are much lower than what I was getting at auto and PBO about 10c less at least.


Is a good chip if 1.26V at 4.3GHz. Any proof?


----------



## elguero

I dial it up a little to 4.2 and 1.25v today when I turned on my system.

Later in the day, I'll put it at 4.3 and 1.26 again and take an screenshot to post it here.


----------



## shockGG

theantipop91 said:


> Has anyone tested the edited 7306 BIOS? Curious to know if it helps. I am running a 5700 XT, would be sweet re-enable Gen 4 PCI support.


I'm pretty sure gen 4 support was disabled with newer agesa versions so putting the newest agesa into an old bios won't work https://www.techpowerup.com/258044/...s-pcie-4-0-support-from-pre-x570-motherboards


----------



## elguero

Well here it's proof, only I dialed 43 on the multiplier and forgot to up the voltage, so as it turns out, I can do 4.3 at 1.25v


----------



## LicSqualo

elguero said:


> Well here it's proof, only I dialed 43 on the multiplier and forgot to up the voltage, so as it turns out, I can do 4.3 at 1.25v


As write, is a good chip.
I think this thread is better for your purpose: https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-amd-cpus/1737586-official-3950x-overclocking-thread.html


----------



## BUFUMAN

Can someone provide me good PBO settings for my 3800x. I would like to test it against all core OC.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheRic89

Do we know what agesa 1.0.0.5 is supposed to do? Can’t find any information about it online other than dell released bios it for epyc Rome servers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mito1172

bloot said:


> Agesa 1.0.0.5 microcode ported to official 7704 bios https://www.dropbox.com/s/gopbygrtf9jv3r1/C6H_7704_08701021.zip?dl=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flashback method needed.


not on the official site


----------



## h2323

I just installed the 3700x on my board, (coming from 1800x) I have a really bad slow boot problem, like minutes and I was booting in 15 seconds with 1800x. Once it boots its fine. Latest BIOS, set to default. Has this been covered here?


----------



## h2323

Just uninstalled all my drivers other than my m.2 and she booted fine. Why is windows going through all my drives to boot, so annoying. Thanks all.


----------



## Mech0z

Any official word if Asus will add 4000 support? The vrm should still plenty, would be nice just to slot in a new cpu  especially because I bought this one cheap together with a 3600 with the hope of upgrading to a highend 4xxx chip when that was released


----------



## Rainmaker91

Mech0z said:


> Any official word if Asus will add 4000 support? The vrm should still plenty, would be nice just to slot in a new cpu  especially because I bought this one cheap together with a 3600 with the hope of upgrading to a highend 4xxx chip when that was released


Hoping for the same thing, pre-ordered my board in 2017 with my 1700x. It would be fantastic if this thing can last me even longer than it has. If not then let's cross our fingers that the 3950x will be cheap after Zen 3 gets released, because I'm not expecting that CPU to be a slouch even compared to the new stuff (It's going to be slower, just don't know by how much).


----------



## BUFUMAN

BUFUMAN said:


> Can someone provide me good PBO settings for my 3800x. I would like to test it against all core OC.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Hmm if i use Boost my VID at IDLE is on 1.4V almost all the time. I hit 1.5V Vcore with the CPU on Auto settings

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pez

pez said:


> It's been a while since I've been active in this thread...really this forum, but trying to get to the bottom of what I believe is some mild instability with a 32GB kit (4 x 8GB) - F4-3600C18Q-32GTZN kit on my board.
> 
> It felt like it was relatively fine at stock, but I started noticing in games like Wildlands and now Borderlands 3 getting freezing for anywhere from 2 seconds to 15 seconds. Since it happened in Wildlands first I thought it was just that game until BL3 started doing it.
> 
> I think it may be RAM based on setting it to 'stock' settings of 2133 at around C15 it seems to make BL3 behave differently. Unfortunately it's my only baseline as I've finished and since uninstalled Wildlands.
> 
> Looking for some tips that maybe you guys have on this kit. Currently I have it at 3600C18 and CPU is rolled back to stock. I need to update my rig specs, but the quick and dirty of it is:
> 3800x (was @ 4.4GHz w/ 1.325v)
> 4x8GB G.Skill Trident Neo
> Titan X Pascal
> 
> Have updated BIOS to the December (7704 IIRC) and chipset and GPU drivers are all up to date.


Meant to follow up on this one. I actually had a failing SSD that was causing this freezing. I pulled my PC to do some Spring cleaning and hardware dusting + reseating components and upon putting back together, the system was not powering on due to a short caused by the SSD (it had done this before in another build on a completely different PSU). Long story short, got a new SSD and all is well again.





h2323 said:


> Just uninstalled all my drivers other than my m.2 and she booted fine. Why is windows going through all my drives to boot, so annoying. Thanks all.


I've not gone through that personally, but I would make sure that your drives aren't *all* setup with MBRs via Windows disk management and also check BIOS settings (should be boot settings I believe ) to make sure your drives aren't put into the boot order.


----------



## gnidor

Hey. I bought 3900x for my CH6, updated the BIOS to 7704, created a bootable USB flash drive using media creation tool (1909), but immediately after installation I get bsod. I apologize for the crooked language, I am very weak in English and use Google translator.


----------



## LicSqualo

gnidor said:


> Hey. I bought 3900x for my CH6, updated the BIOS to 7704, created a bootable USB flash drive using media creation tool (1909), but immediately after installation I get bsod. I apologize for the crooked language, I am very weak in English and use Google translator.


Ram? If you give us more information about your configuration we can help surely better.


----------



## gnidor

LicSqualo said:


> Ram? If you give us more information about your configuration we can help surely better.



*G.Skill Trident Z 16GB DDR4 K2 *3200 C15 16GTZ all defaults


----------



## LicSqualo

gnidor said:


> *G.Skill Trident Z 16GB DDR4 K2 *3200 C15 16GTZ all defaults


"All defaults" mean that your ram is running at 2133MHz, correct?

"You bought the 3900x for your C6H" mean you had already a Zen processor, correct?

BSOD, AFTER windows installation is a strange thing. Usually is a ram error, but not always.

Have you the time to install the chipset driver? Or is impossible due the BSOD appear before you can do something?


----------



## gnidor

LicSqualo said:


> "All defaults" mean that your ram is running at 2133MHz, correct?
> 
> "You bought the 3900x for your C6H" mean you had already a Zen processor, correct?
> 
> BSOD, AFTER windows installation is a strange thing. Usually is a ram error, but not always.
> 
> Have you the time to install the chipset driver? Or is impossible due the BSOD appear before you can do something?



Yes, the ram operates at a frequency of 2133, and before that I had 2700x (unfortunately, I don’t have it now), with which everything worked well.

Several times, the BSOD appeared after the first reboot of the computer during the installation of Windows 10. But once, the Windows 10 connected to the Internet still withered and I tried to install the chipset and video card drivers. But these processes ended at the stage of unpacking the archives without any errors or messages.


----------



## LicSqualo

gnidor said:


> Yes, the ram operates at a frequency of 2133, and before that I had 2700x (unfortunately, I don’t have it now), with which everything worked well.
> 
> Several times, the BSOD appeared after the first reboot of the computer during the installation of Windows 10. But once, the Windows 10 connected to the Internet still withered and I tried to install the chipset and video card drivers. But these processes ended at the stage of unpacking the archives without any errors or messages.


OK, thank you for your help 

Since this could be a hardware problem, you should make sure that some peripherals are not producing these errors, so you should unplug all USB peripherals and unnecessary disks (at least to exclude that there could be something else that is making a mistake).

Excuse me also, if I'm annoying sometimes, but were you able to install the drivers or did they stop after being decompressed? So they weren't installed?


----------



## gnidor

LicSqualo said:


> OK, thank you for your help
> 
> Since this could be a hardware problem, you should make sure that some peripherals are not producing these errors, so you should unplug all USB peripherals and unnecessary disks (at least to exclude that there could be something else that is making a mistake).
> 
> Excuse me also, if I'm annoying sometimes, but were you able to install the drivers or did they stop after being decompressed? So they weren't installed?





 During the installation, two disks and a flash drive were "redundant", I have no other devices. I can try without them in the evening when I get back from work.
Drivers could not even get to the bottom.


----------



## LicSqualo

Ok, You can check the information of a BSOD by using Windows Event Viewer. 
To use this tool, you can follow the path: right-click the Start button, select Event Viewer, go to WINDOWS logs and check both Applications and System.
The BSOD error should be signed with a red/white cross.


----------



## Dave KILLER

Hi guys,

I've switched today from Ryzen 1700 to 3700x (on Crosshair VI Hero) and soon as i enable SVM , system is freezing after booting or keyboard via USB-C monitor hub is randomly not being detected.
I have F4-3200C14D-32GTZ (G.Skill Trident Z 2x16GB DDR4 3200MHz CL14, DIMM, 1.35V) set on 3200Mhz over DOCP, but even if i leave all on default 2133Mhz still the same result 

Without touching SVM (Virtualization) is all working fine seems like, but without this option Enabled im not able to run VMs via Unraid OS 

With ryzen 1700, was all fine.

Any clue what to do? Thanks


----------



## LicSqualo

Dave KILLER said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've switched today from Ryzen 1700 to 3700x (on Crosshair VI Hero) and soon as i enable SVM , system is freezing after booting or keyboard via USB-C monitor hub is randomly not being detected.
> I have F4-3200C14D-32GTZ (G.Skill Trident Z 2x16GB DDR4 3200MHz CL14, DIMM, 1.35V) set on 3200Mhz over DOCP, but even if i leave all on default 2133Mhz still the same result
> 
> Without touching SVM (Virtualization) is all working fine seems like, but without this option Enabled im not able to run VMs via Unraid OS
> 
> With ryzen 1700, was all fine.
> 
> Any clue what to do? Thanks


Perhaps is a software/OS problem. 
Please check windows update as first thing and if not solved do a fresh windows install (because you have "switched" the CPU I desume the OS is the same).
During installation maintain the SVM option to on.


----------



## Dave KILLER

LicSqualo said:


> Perhaps is a software/OS problem.
> Please check windows update as first thing and if not solved do a fresh windows install (because you have "switched" the CPU I desume the OS is the same).
> During installation maintain the SVM option to on.


dont think so its an OS issue, sametimes it doesnt even make it to OS it freezes during boot.
Unraid OS is not an Windows you cant do win update there  fresh install also doesnt make sense


----------



## LicSqualo

Dave KILLER said:


> dont think so its an OS issue, sametimes it doesnt even make it to OS it freezes during boot.
> Unraid OS is not an Windows you cant do win update there  fresh install also doesnt make sense


"During boot" could be an OS issue. Overall if is a freeze.
Excuse me, if you only replaced the CPU can not be tied to something hardware except the CPU, and before declaring that a CPU does not work it seems correct to me to do some tests. Differently the Operating System can have different options from 1700 to 3700 to run virtual machines.


----------



## Dave KILLER

Probably messed up bios for Ryzen 3xxx series.
There were similar issues with Virtualization before on Ryzen 1xxx serie

1.

SVM - Enable

IOMMU - Disable

it Works



2.

SVM - Disable

IOMMU - Enable

it works



3.

SVM - Enable

IOMMU - Enable

it doesnt work


----------



## LicSqualo

I'm thinking this thread is not the correct place, a new thread could be better to solve your problem.

This I found googling your problem:

"So, finally got this working. I'll leave the steps for future Googlers since I couldn't find a lot about the problem I was having. To be honest, not sure which steps are relevant and which are not.
Goal: Successfully run Xamarin app from visual studio with Android Emulator
Problems:
AMD CPU's do not have HAXM which Visual Studio says you need for hardware acceleration
Android Emulator opens but says "cold boot snapshot doesn't exist " and doesn't work

Upgrade to Windows 10 Pro
in "turn windows features on or off" Hyper-V Management Tools can be checked but Hyper-V Platform is grayed out
Enable SVM in BIOS
computer crashing
Disable Game Boost in BIOS
computer boots, there is a problem loading windows 10
restart
boots fine
Hyper-V platform can be checked
emulator still doesn't work
update Visual Studio, Update Android SDK
emulator works

As you can see this is a software problem.


----------



## rcasey02

Hello y'all, long time lurker here and just wanna say I've learned a lot. But I do have some questions.

I just upgraded my 1700 to a 3900x and would just like to get the general consensus about the 3000 series being in the C6H? For OCing should i just use PBO, coming from a 1700 i have no idea about PBO. Been using Zenstates, is that still a thing for these 3000 series? And I've seen people talk about fclk and other stuff what is that all about? Sorry for the newb questions.


----------



## pez

Dave KILLER said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've switched today from Ryzen 1700 to 3700x (on Crosshair VI Hero) and soon as i enable SVM , system is freezing after booting or keyboard via USB-C monitor hub is randomly not being detected.
> I have F4-3200C14D-32GTZ (G.Skill Trident Z 2x16GB DDR4 3200MHz CL14, DIMM, 1.35V) set on 3200Mhz over DOCP, but even if i leave all on default 2133Mhz still the same result
> 
> Without touching SVM (Virtualization) is all working fine seems like, but without this option Enabled im not able to run VMs via Unraid OS
> 
> With ryzen 1700, was all fine.
> 
> Any clue what to do? Thanks


Unfortunately I'm on Windows running my VMs, but enabled SVM with no issues and running a fairly similar setup 3000 series CPU + 32GB of RAM. Do you notice any difference if you take out two sticks? If I'm not having issues with 3600 RAM, I fail to see how you'd be having issues with what should be a 'default' for the 3000 series. What BIOS are you on? I believe before the most recent (7704) I had the previous version and SVM was working fine in both.



rcasey02 said:


> Hello y'all, long time lurker here and just wanna say I've learned a lot. But I do have some questions.
> 
> I just upgraded my 1700 to a 3900x and would just like to get the general consensus about the 3000 series being in the C6H? For OCing should i just use PBO, coming from a 1700 i have no idea about PBO. Been using Zenstates, is that still a thing for these 3000 series? And I've seen people talk about fclk and other stuff what is that all about? Sorry for the newb questions.


3800x here and PBO will seem to push my CPU to 4.5-4.575GHz every so often--at the cost of it shooting the vcore up to 1.45 or so occasionally. Temps peak at around 76C for me, but doing any gaming has them sitting no higher than 65-70C.

I did have an all-core OC of 4.3GHz at 1.325v. It may do it at a lower voltage and I may be able to do 4.4GHz at that voltage, but I haven't bothered to do any true stability tests. That was my first attempt at an 'easy' OC and it just never gave me any issues and I never really touched it. 

I'm going to try my hand with the RAM Calculator and suggested timings soon with the CPU at stock and then work my way up from there. Ultimately, I've had really great luck with this board through Ryzen 1700, 2700x and now 3800x.


----------



## gnidor

LicSqualo said:


> Ok, You can check the information of a BSOD by using Windows Event Viewer.
> To use this tool, you can follow the path: right-click the Start button, select Event Viewer, go to WINDOWS logs and check both Applications and System.
> The BSOD error should be signed with a red/white cross.



I went into windows, installed the drivers on the chipset, but I didn’t handle the errors. I saw an error with bsod 0xc000021a


----------



## LicSqualo

gnidor said:


> I went into windows, installed the drivers on the chipset, but I didn’t handle the errors. I saw an error with bsod 0xc000021a


Seems a common error, a lot of guide to solve on google. Try this for start:


----------



## Dave KILLER

pez said:


> Unfortunately I'm on Windows running my VMs, but enabled SVM with no issues and running a fairly similar setup 3000 series CPU + 32GB of RAM. Do you notice any difference if you take out two sticks? If I'm not having issues with 3600 RAM, I fail to see how you'd be having issues with what should be a 'default' for the 3000 series. What BIOS are you on? I believe before the most recent (7704) I had the previous version and SVM was working fine in both.


Before i switched CPUs i was running on 7704 for a week to be sure, that all is fixed, before on 6808 due to issues on later bioses with VM. i believe it was fixed since 7601. Lot of talks about it in unraid / KVM forums.

I was in opinion as it fixed on 1700 then 3700x shouldnt be a problem 
Posted also request on unraid forums, lets see what comes up.
Is not RAM related, its VM and IOMMU enable/disable setting, from some reason if i enable both of them it fails. if only of those setting is enabled it works fine, but not able to use VMs.

So i have one more option try 7601 and see what it does


----------



## pez

Dave KILLER said:


> Before i switched CPUs i was running on 7704 for a week to be sure, that all is fixed, before on 6808 due to issues on later bioses with VM. i believe it was fixed since 7601. Lot of talks about it in unraid / KVM forums.
> 
> I was in opinion as it fixed on 1700 then 3700x shouldnt be a problem
> Posted also request on unraid forums, lets see what comes up.
> Is not RAM related, its VM and IOMMU enable/disable setting, from some reason if i enable both of them it fails. if only of those setting is enabled it works fine, but not able to use VMs.
> 
> So i have one more option try 7601 and see what it does


Gotcha. Yeah they'd definitely be better to help you. I'm a novice when it comes to VMs and don't care to run Linux on my personal machines (at least not yet anyways) so I hope you find a good solution. I've been pretty over the moon with my ability to run my Linux VM for work with very little issues.


----------



## rcasey02

Thanks for the info. Im anxious to see what my memory will do with this cpu its a G.Skill trident z 3200cl14 kit with sam B dies that ran at rated speed on my 1700 but couldn't ever get it past that. Maybe I'll see 3600mhz who knows, I think for simplicity sake I'll just stick with PBO, give my self a break from manually OCing for a bit. last 3 years with the 1700 im looking forward to an X model with PBO.


----------



## Serchio

rcasey02 said:


> Thanks for the info. Im anxious to see what my memory will do with this cpu its a G.Skill trident z 3200cl14 kit with sam B dies that ran at rated speed on my 1700 but couldn't ever get it past that. Maybe I'll see 3600mhz who knows, I think for simplicity sake I'll just stick with PBO, give my self a break from manually OCing for a bit. last 3 years with the 1700 im looking forward to an X model with PBO.










View attachment 341030


----------



## pez

rcasey02 said:


> Thanks for the info. Im anxious to see what my memory will do with this cpu its a G.Skill trident z 3200cl14 kit with sam B dies that ran at rated speed on my 1700 but couldn't ever get it past that. Maybe I'll see 3600mhz who knows, I think for simplicity sake I'll just stick with PBO, give my self a break from manually OCing for a bit. last 3 years with the 1700 im looking forward to an X model with PBO.


I don't blame you one bit . I gave it the beans with my 1700, did a bit of a lazy all-core OC on the 2700x and this time the 3800x I'm just kinda letting it fly solo. With all this time being home, though, I've been tweaking small things and will likely end up trying to max it out and get it rock-solid.


----------



## SpecChum

I've posted this in the ZenStates thread too, but it's not had a comment for a few weeks so thought I'd paste here too - hope that's OK.

"Anyone know if Zenstates works on 7704, or what latest BIOS it does work on?

I find it very convenient, as I often just set my 1700 to stock and manually OC when needed using ZS, so I don't want to lose it, if I can help it."


----------



## LicSqualo

SpecChum said:


> I've posted this in the ZenStates thread too, but it's not had a comment for a few weeks so thought I'd paste here too - hope that's OK.
> 
> "Anyone know if Zenstates works on 7704, or what latest BIOS it does work on?
> 
> I find it very convenient, as I often just set my 1700 to stock and manually OC when needed using ZS, so I don't want to lose it, if I can help it."


I use it sometime to change my base overclock. Confirmed to work with 7704 and Windows 1909.


----------



## SpecChum

LicSqualo said:


> I use it sometime to change my base overclock. Confirmed to work with 7704 and Windows 1909.


Awesome, thanks 

+rep!


----------



## SpecChum

All done, now on 7704.

Fairly painless, except now my Strafe Keyboard seems to auto enter "BIOS" mode on boot, which, ironically, doesn't work in BIOS! You can do it manually tho by pressing Windows Lock and F1 for a few seconds before trying to get into BIOS.


----------



## R71800XSS

*About agesa 1.0.0.5 and last BIOS*

Hello to everyone;

Does anyone know if "AGESA 1.0.0.5" will be included in any new bios?
Second, does anyone know how the latest bios in C6H works with the 3900X processor?
and finally the bug of not being able to enter the BIOS with Corsair keyboards was solved somehow or is there a solution?
My keyboard is Corsair Strafe RGB.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## R71800XSS

You say that you can enter the BIOS at startup by pressing the windows lock and F1 keys at the same time for a few seconds? At what point, just before the ASUS ROG logo appears?


----------



## SpecChum

R71800XSS said:


> You say that you can enter the BIOS at startup by pressing the windows lock and F1 keys at the same time for a few seconds? At what point, just before the ASUS ROG logo appears?


Yeah, hold down the Windows lock key (pad lock, top right) and F1 for 3 secs or so, then let go. They keyboard should flash off for a second, and when it comes back on the scroll lock key should be flashing - it's now in BIOS mode and works fine to get into, and using inside, the BIOS.

Ironically, I was on BIOS 3101 until today and that didn't do anything with the keyboard and I could get into BIOS just fine with it in normal mode, but this new BIOS seems to insist the Strafe is in BIOS mode.


----------



## hotbrass

What is the Windows Lock Key?


----------



## SpecChum

hotbrass said:


> What is the Windows Lock Key?


Gaming mode key, it stops you accidentally pressing Windows key, or others, as you can set it up in iCue, whilst gaming, as it disables them.


----------



## R71800XSS

SpecChum said:


> Yeah, hold down the Windows lock key (pad lock, top right) and F1 for 3 secs or so, then let go. They keyboard should flash off for a second, and when it comes back on the scroll lock key should be flashing - it's now in BIOS mode and works fine to get into, and using inside, the BIOS.
> 
> Ironically, I was on BIOS 3101 until today and that didn't do anything with the keyboard and I could get into BIOS just fine with it in normal mode, but this new BIOS seems to insist the Strafe is in BIOS mode.


Thanks.


----------



## kyo2020

Well the best result I got with my memos at 3800 mhz


----------



## pez

One thing I've seen from just a lot of perusing is that faster memory sometimes is hindered by latency.

If you guys are doing any gaming, it would be worthwhile to make sure you're getting the best performance in terms of frametimes and 0.1% minimums.


----------



## Kagetenshi

*3900X with C6H*



R71800XSS said:


> Hello to everyone;
> 
> Does anyone know if "AGESA 1.0.0.5" will be included in any new bios?
> Second, does anyone know how the latest bios in C6H works with the 3900X processor?
> and finally the bug of not being able to enter the BIOS with Corsair keyboards was solved somehow or is there a solution?
> My keyboard is Corsair Strafe RGB.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


The 3900X works well with this board. VRM's have absolutely no problem, as they are built to push upwards of 400amps under extreme OC conditions. Also, one unique advantage of this board, is that it is the only high-end X series board (including all X470 and all X570 to my knowledge) that can push 4 dimms of memory at 3600mhz speeds at low latency (mine are 14:16:16:32 1T with B-Die) due to the T-topology layout. Now, this means that you might struggle to get to 4000mhz speeds or something like that on 2 dimms, but you also get the advantage of the memory controller treating your 4 (single rank) dimms as if they are dual-rank, which on 3000 series gives a latency (and often a framerate) advantage over single rank dimms (where only 2 dimms are populated). Thus, you also have the option of putting more memory in this board without worrying about the frequency going to hell (which is what will happen on any I-topology board due to the uneven trace length). In my opinion, based on this evidence, this makes this board uniquely suited to any workloads that require a lot of VRAM, and no other board can claim these qualities. You will probably struggle to get 4 dimms higher than 3200mhz on any other AM4 board.


----------



## Pilotasso

well, 4 dimms here at 3600Mhz for 32 GB, and that was without trying too hard at all.


----------



## pez

Kagetenshi said:


> The 3900X works well with this board. VRM's have absolutely no problem, as they are built to push upwards of 400amps under extreme OC conditions. Also, one unique advantage of this board, is that it is the only high-end X series board (including all X470 and all X570 to my knowledge) that can push 4 dimms of memory at 3600mhz speeds at low latency (mine are 14:16:16:32 1T with B-Die) due to the T-topology layout. Now, this means that you might struggle to get to 4000mhz speeds or something like that on 2 dimms, but you also get the advantage of the memory controller treating your 4 (single rank) dimms as if they are dual-rank, which on 3000 series gives a latency (and often a framerate) advantage over single rank dimms (where only 2 dimms are populated). Thus, you also have the option of putting more memory in this board without worrying about the frequency going to hell (which is what will happen on any I-topology board due to the uneven trace length). In my opinion, based on this evidence, this makes this board uniquely suited to any workloads that require a lot of VRAM, and no other board can claim these qualities. You will probably struggle to get 4 dimms higher than 3200mhz on any other AM4 board.


I think the only other MFR that does it is ASRock on the Taichi (at least x470 and x570 IIRC). But I agree. I was nervous about doing 4x8GB kit, but wanted the extra memory to run my VM that I work 100% off of. It's been running beautifully and have had absolutely no issues (sans my weird SSD issue that I thought was initially to blame on RAM). 32GB at 3600, though stock timings for me for now has been a breeze.


----------



## roco_smith

Kagetenshi said:


> The 3900X works well with this board. VRM's have absolutely no problem, as they are built to push upwards of 400amps under extreme OC conditions. Also, one unique advantage of this board, is that it is the only high-end X series board (including all X470 and all X570 to my knowledge) that can push 4 dimms of memory at 3600mhz speeds at low latency (mine are 14:16:16:32 1T with B-Die) due to the T-topology layout. Now, this means that you might struggle to get to 4000mhz speeds or something like that on 2 dimms, but you also get the advantage of the memory controller treating your 4 (single rank) dimms as if they are dual-rank, which on 3000 series gives a latency (and often a framerate) advantage over single rank dimms (where only 2 dimms are populated). Thus, you also have the option of putting more memory in this board without worrying about the frequency going to hell (which is what will happen on any I-topology board due to the uneven trace length). In my opinion, based on this evidence, this makes this board uniquely suited to any workloads that require a lot of VRAM, and no other board can claim these qualities. You will probably struggle to get 4 dimms higher than 3200mhz on any other AM4 board.


I totally agree with you , I own this board CH6E since the 1800X came out and now with my 3900X .I can use without a issue 4 bdie memory at 3800mhz speed FLCK 1900. Also a lot of RGB and Fan Headers , but the must important feature for me is is the oc reset button , in case you have a bad memory training just push the red botton and the board will reset but keeping the previous settings


----------



## R71800XSS

SpecChum said:


> All done, now on 7704.
> 
> Fairly painless, except now my Strafe Keyboard seems to auto enter "BIOS" mode on boot, which, ironically, doesn't work in BIOS! You can do it manually tho by pressing Windows Lock and F1 for a few seconds before trying to get into BIOS.


Can you access the boot from different devices with the F8 key or does this option still not work?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## R71800XSS

Kagetenshi said:


> The 3900X works well with this board. VRM's have absolutely no problem, as they are built to push upwards of 400amps under extreme OC conditions. Also, one unique advantage of this board, is that it is the only high-end X series board (including all X470 and all X570 to my knowledge) that can push 4 dimms of memory at 3600mhz speeds at low latency (mine are 14:16:16:32 1T with B-Die) due to the T-topology layout. Now, this means that you might struggle to get to 4000mhz speeds or something like that on 2 dimms, but you also get the advantage of the memory controller treating your 4 (single rank) dimms as if they are dual-rank, which on 3000 series gives a latency (and often a framerate) advantage over single rank dimms (where only 2 dimms are populated). Thus, you also have the option of putting more memory in this board without worrying about the frequency going to hell (which is what will happen on any I-topology board due to the uneven trace length). In my opinion, based on this evidence, this makes this board uniquely suited to any workloads that require a lot of VRAM, and no other board can claim these qualities. You will probably struggle to get 4 dimms higher than 3200mhz on any other AM4 board.


I have the memory configured only at its default speed (3200) with minimum timing from the manufacturer, since before with the 1800x and this motherboard was very unstable. Now everything works perfectly, it is absolutely stable, but configuring everything at the beginning was complicated and if I install a new Bios and it gives problems it would be a very heavy work without hardly time to do it. Especially when accessing the BIOS setup with the Strife RGB keyboard doesn't work with the "del" key directly as in the first BIOS, due to the limited size of the BIOS on the built-in chip, I guess. When I have more time I will try to see how it works at higher speeds and how far it can be reached.

Regards.


----------



## R71800XSS

roco_smith said:


> I totally agree with you , I own this board CH6E since the 1800X came out and now with my 3900X .I can use without a issue 4 bdie memory at 3800mhz speed FLCK 1900. Also a lot of RGB and Fan Headers , but the must important feature for me is is the oc reset button , in case you have a bad memory training just push the red botton and the board will reset but keeping the previous settings


That's good to know. The button is a bit difficult to access because of the amount of stuff installed on the motherboard and the little space left, so I think I can't fit my hand, but if you say that the previous configuration remains, it's nice news.
I feel like trying these memories that have never gone beyond their default speed (3200) in a stable way with old 1800X and I have always had the doubt of knowing if it was because of the processor (what I think), the motherboard or the memory itself (in my case they are dual rank 4x16 Gb).

Thanks for info


----------



## SpecChum

R71800XSS said:


> Especially when accessing the BIOS setup with the Strife RGB keyboard doesn't work with the "del" key directly as in the first BIOS, due to the limited size of the BIOS on the built-in chip, I guess.


It does, you just need to put the keyboard into BIOS mode first.

Hold down the Win Lock key and F1 for 3 secs, then let go; the Scroll Lock key should start to flash, you're now in BIOS mode and F1 now works to get you into BIOS, and the Strafe works fine inside BIOS too.

Repeat the key combo to get you back to normal mode.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Looks like MSI is always the first with new Agesa Codes.....

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## R71800XSS

SpecChum said:


> It does, you just need to put the keyboard into BIOS mode first.
> 
> Hold down the Win Lock key and F1 for 3 secs, then let go; the Scroll Lock key should start to flash, you're now in BIOS mode and F1 now works to get you into BIOS, and the Strafe works fine inside BIOS too.
> 
> Repeat the key combo to get you back to normal mode.



Thanks it works, but does the F8 key work to boot other hard drives directly?
-
-
-


----------



## SpecChum

R71800XSS said:


> Thanks it works, but does the F8 key work to boot other hard drives directly?
> -
> -
> -


BIOS mode just sets the report rate to slow, 125ms probably, so all the keys should work as normal.

I was on BIOS 3001 for ages, that didn't need BIOS mode, new ones do tho, probably size limit, as you say.

NINJA EDIT: Just checked in Windows, it does seem to disable the FN key, so volume and things don't seem to work with it on. F8 should tho.


----------



## R71800XSS

Thank you very much for your information. That's very kind of you.


----------



## TheRic89

Think we are getting AGESA 1.0.0.5?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mech0z

"Change log for AGESA 1005

Rollup of 1004a, ab, abb, abba patches into a single release
Fixed a PCIe® lane configuration issue on the AMD Ryzen™ 3 PRO 2100GE
Resolved an intermittent virtual memory error with Realtek onboard LAN
Improved POST with select Micron DDR4-3200 memory ICs
Optimized PCIe® firmware to improve stability and interoperability
"

Anyone know what Micron chips this one is about? I am running 3733 CL16 on my 3200CL16 kit (Not with latest 7704 though as it wasnt as stable)


----------



## jobbus

Hi everyone. My first post. 

Anyone having these problems that I have?

So I have C6H with R9 3900X (7704 bios) and with micron e-die 3200 cl16 2x16GB kit. I have oc'd ram to 3800 cl16-19-16-16 and other tightened timings and it's working for sure stable and IF/UCLK is 1:1 1900/1900. Karhu ram test 20000%. But when windows goes to sleep it down clocks IF clock to 1800MHz and uclk to 850MHz when you wake up windows. And they don't rise to normal values. I have set from bios soc/uncore oc to enabled but it does not make any difference. That setting should disable for soc and uncore to go any power saving mode. I have read that some crosshair VII hero boards have this same problem. So now I'm running my e-die memory at 3600 cl16-19-16-16,1800/1800 settings because I want to use that win sleep mode and it keeps those 1800/1800 if/uclk after sleep mode.

So the problem is that win sleep mode, and I have been trying different windows power saving modes but they don't help. And those ryzen power modes don't help.
And Hwinfo64 shows them values nicely and been testing with aida memory latency test that if that if/uclk drops down so does the latency. My best aida latency was about 67,5ns and with if/uclk downclocked it raises to 77ns. 

Now with these 3600 1800/1800 setting aida latency is about 70ns.
And for notice. I did have earlier Samsung B-Die kit 3200 cl15 2x8GB and that clocked nice 3600 cl16-15-15(latency about 66ns) but I wanted to upgrade from 16GB to 32GB and this micron e-die 2x16GB kit was only just 131€ from amazon.de at the time.

And sorry about my english, It's not my native language. But thanks for any help.


----------



## Dollar

jobbus said:


> Hi everyone. My first post.
> 
> Anyone having these problems that I have?
> 
> So I have C6H with R9 3900X (7704 bios) and with micron e-die 3200 cl16 2x16GB kit. I have oc'd ram to 3800 cl16-19-16-16 and other tightened timings and it's working for sure stable and IF/UCLK is 1:1 1900/1900. Karhu ram test 20000%. But when windows goes to sleep it down clocks IF clock to 1800MHz and uclk to 850MHz when you wake up windows. And they don't rise to normal values. I have set from bios soc/uncore oc to enabled but it does not make any difference. That setting should disable for soc and uncore to go any power saving mode. I have read that some crosshair VII hero boards have this same problem. So now I'm running my e-die memory at 3600 cl16-19-16-16,1800/1800 settings because I want to use that win sleep mode and it keeps those 1800/1800 if/uclk after sleep mode.
> 
> So the problem is that win sleep mode, and I have been trying different windows power saving modes but they don't help. And those ryzen power modes don't help.
> And Hwinfo64 shows them values nicely and been testing with aida memory latency test that if that if/uclk drops down so does the latency. My best aida latency was about 67,5ns and with if/uclk downclocked it raises to 77ns.
> 
> Now with these 3600 1800/1800 setting aida latency is about 70ns.
> And for notice. I did have earlier Samsung B-Die kit 3200 cl15 2x8GB and that clocked nice 3600 cl16-15-15(latency about 66ns) but I wanted to upgrade from 16GB to 32GB and this micron e-die 2x16GB kit was only just 131€ from amazon.de at the time.
> 
> And sorry about my english, It's not my native language. But thanks for any help.



Sleep is still bugged on this board. Currently if you let your PC sleep and wake it up CLDO_VDDG resets to default 0.950v. If you disable sleep and use hibernate instead the voltage doesn't reset. Maybe try using only hibernate and see if your IF stays 1:1 after waking.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Which of the 3 PBO sections of the BIOS should I be using?
Also, has anyone found that their single core performance gets borked (under 3GHz clock in CB20) with PBO enabled?


----------



## harrysun

Dollar said:


> Sleep is still bugged on this board.


I can confirm that. My system become also unstable because of the RAM OC I have. Is there a tool to read the CLDO_VDDG at runtime in Windows?


----------



## Dollar

harrysun said:


> I can confirm that. My system become also unstable because of the RAM OC I have. Is there a tool to read the CLDO_VDDG at runtime in Windows?


Ryzen master and HWinfo both have a reading. In Hwinfo uncheck sensor and summary only when you open it. Expand central processors and left click your processor model there should be both cldo voltages shown on this page.


----------



## allavatar2

hi guys ı have 2 question pls answer 

1. why my latancy so high ?
2. why my mainboard always show wrong voltagas ( for example ı anter cpu voltage 1.350v but my mainboard give 1.308v ı anter ram voltaga 1.440v mainboard give 1.417v) what is fix metot ?


----------



## SpecChum

allavatar2 said:


> hi guys ı have 2 question pls answer
> 
> 1. why my latancy so high ?
> 2. why my mainboard always show wrong voltagas ( for example ı anter cpu voltage 1.350v but my mainboard give 1.308v ı anter ram voltaga 1.440v mainboard give 1.417v) what is fix metot ?


1. That isn't that high for a 1700x, also the latency test is VERY sensitive to anything running in the background, so close as many things as you can - even moving the mouse adds a few ns
2. LLC - when under load the voltage drops (Google VDROOP), so you need to take this into account, or use LLC in the BIOS. I leave it set to Auto personally, which is essentially "off" - 1.39v gives me 1.319v when under full load (measured from SVI2), which is what I need for 3.9GHz on my 1700

Ninja edit: your SoC voltage is very high, that needs lowering, if you can

Also, you have GDM enabled, which adds some additional latency - but you may not be able to run those timings at 1T with GDM off (GDM is kinda like 1.5T)


----------



## allavatar2

*tnx to ansfer*



SpecChum said:


> 1. That isn't that high for a 1700x, also the latency test is VERY sensitive to anything running in the background, so close as many things as you can - even moving the mouse adds a few ns
> 2. LLC - when under load the voltage drops (Google VDROOP), so you need to take this into account, or use LLC in the BIOS. I leave it set to Auto personally, which is essentially "off" - 1.39v gives me 1.319v when under full load (measured from SVI2), which is what I need for 3.9GHz on my 1700
> 
> Ninja edit: your SoC voltage is very high, that needs lowering, if you can
> 
> Also, you have GDM enabled, which adds some additional latency - but you may not be able to run those timings at 1T with GDM off (GDM is kinda like 1.5T)




soc v ı just try ı anter 1.250 my board give 1.199v 

my 1700x 3.9 1.308v stable 7/24 and stress test but ram  when ı close GDM my system down 

this picture real voltaga setting of me second picture ı taked 5:06 but closed 6:10 no error after star r20 (150w TDP so Many for 3.9 ghz ryzen 1700x ?)


----------



## SpecChum

allavatar2 said:


> soc v ı just try ı anter 1.250 my board give 1.199v
> 
> my 1700x 3.9 1.308v stable 7/24 and stress test but ram  when ı close GDM my system down
> 
> this picture real voltaga setting of me


1.25v is still too high for SoC, you need below 1.2, ideally 1.150 highest - 1.1v is often high enough for most - that said, it doesn't look like you've got LLC on it, so it is (correctly) dropping down on load.

Keep GDM on, you're probably not going to get 3400 RAM with it off, try 2T though, that might boot. With GDM your timings are actually 14-14-16-14 as it rounds up all the odd numbers. so 2T might actually be faster than GDM.

RttWr wants to be disabled, and your RttPark is also high - where did you get these values from?


----------



## allavatar2

SpecChum said:


> 1.25v is still too high for SoC, you need below 1.2, ideally 1.150 highest - 1.1v is often high enough for most - that said, it doesn't look like you've got LLC on it, so it is (correctly) dropping down on load.
> 
> Keep GDM on, you're probably not going to get 3400 RAM with it off, try 2T though, that might boot. With GDM your timings are actually 14-14-16-14 as it rounds up all the odd numbers. so 2T might actually be faster than GDM.
> 
> RttWr wants to be disabled, and your RttPark is also high - where did you get these values from?



Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.7.0 I always make firs picture setting now I traing Second picture setting (after all seting on auto)


https://www.gskill.com/product/165/...GBDDR4-3600MHz-CL16-16-16-36-1.35V16GB-(2x8GB) my ram kit link


----------



## Fanu

Are these good benchmark values? Latency, read/write speeds? 

I am running 2700X on C6E paired with 2x8GB 3200CL14 b-die memory running at [email protected] (because I can't get it stable with lower voltage - guess I crapped out with memory controller on my 2700X..)


----------



## SpecChum

allavatar2 said:


> Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.7.0


Ah, I see, you're on dual rank - or at least you've set it to dual rank. What RAM do you have?

Also, look at the SOC voltage, it's saying 1.075 is recommended with 1.1v as max.


----------



## allavatar2

SpecChum said:


> Ah, I see, you're on dual rank - or at least you've set it to dual rank. What RAM do you have?
> 
> Also, look at the SOC voltage, it's saying 1.075 is recommended with 1.1v as max.



I changed same setting my new latancy 67.8 (old 72.5 )


----------



## The Sandman

allavatar2 said:


> Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.7.0 I always make firs picture setting now I traing Second picture setting (after all seting on auto)
> 
> 
> https://www.gskill.com/product/165/...GBDDR4-3600MHz-CL16-16-16-36-1.35V16GB-(2x8GB) my ram kit link



I'm not sure if you are aware but you may see different results by entering your actual XMP Profile into RDC. When Import is done properly you will see your Dram info in the upper right hand corner of RDC (see RDC snip below). More here https://www.overclock.net/forum/28156606-post2878.html  
And here https://www.overclock.net/forum/28160522-post2898.html 



Fanu said:


> Are these good benchmark values? Latency, read/write speeds?
> 
> I am running 2700X on C6E paired with 2x8GB 3200CL14 b-die memory running at [email protected] (because I can't get it stable with lower voltage - guess I crapped out with memory controller on my 2700X..)



Just to compare (you didn't mention OC) my everyday runner looks like this...


----------



## abso

Can I do CCX overclocking with this Board? I run 4.3 AllCore at the moment with my 3700X but I read that usually one CCX has better binned chips and can do slightly higher clocks.


----------



## andheartman

Asus Crosshair Vi Hero 141BCLK Profile Overclok Problem.
My Asus Crosshair Vi Hero motherboard has 141 BCLK overclocking options in its OC profile. When I select 141 BCLK overclocking from the profiles, the computer does not start.

Note: It's a maximum of 105. (BCLK)

Sistem:
Cpu: Amd Ryzen 7 3700x
Motherboard: Asus Crosshair VI Hero (3 PCI-E x1, 3 PCI-E x16, 1 M.2, 4 DDR4 DIMM, Audio, Video, Gigabit LAN)
Video Card: Galax GeForce GTX 1080 (8 GB)
Disk Drive: Samsung SSD 970 EVO Plus 1TB (1000 GB, PCI-E 3.0 x4) (m.2)
Ram: G Skill TridentZ F4-3200C14-8GTZKW 8 GB DDR4-3200 DDR4 SDRAM (14-14-14-34 @ 1600 MHz) (x2=16GB)
BIOS Version: 7704

Help me please. Thanx.
@MassacreX @RS87 @MNMadman @LBManiac @Timur Doğan @manofzod @Mumak @mattlef @majestynl @Fanu


----------



## allavatar2

andheartman said:


> Asus Crosshair Vi Hero 141BCLK Profile Overclok Problem.
> My Asus Crosshair Vi Hero motherboard has 141 BCLK overclocking options in its OC profile. When I select 141 BCLK overclocking from the profiles, the computer does not start.
> 
> Note: It's a maximum of 105. (BCLK)
> 
> Sistem:
> Cpu: Amd Ryzen 7 3700x
> Motherboard: Asus Crosshair VI Hero (3 PCI-E x1, 3 PCI-E x16, 1 M.2, 4 DDR4 DIMM, Audio, Video, Gigabit LAN)
> Video Card: Galax GeForce GTX 1080 (8 GB)
> Disk Drive: Samsung SSD 970 EVO Plus 1TB (1000 GB, PCI-E 3.0 x4) (m.2)
> Ram: G Skill TridentZ F4-3200C14-8GTZKW 8 GB DDR4-3200 DDR4 SDRAM (14-14-14-34 @ 1600 MHz) (x2=16GB)
> BIOS Version: 7704
> 
> Help me please. Thanx.
> 
> @MassacreX
> @RS87
> @MNMadman
> @LBManiac
> @Timur Doğan
> @manofzod
> @Mumak
> @mattlef
> @majestynl
> @Fanu


ı thing this opsions just extrem oc (on azot) You should try


----------



## BUFUMAN

andheartman said:


> Asus Crosshair Vi Hero 141BCLK Profile Overclok Problem.
> 
> My Asus Crosshair Vi Hero motherboard has 141 BCLK overclocking options in its OC profile. When I select 141 BCLK overclocking from the profiles, the computer does not start.
> 
> 
> 
> Note: It's a maximum of 105. (BCLK)
> 
> 
> 
> Sistem:
> 
> Cpu: Amd Ryzen 7 3700x
> 
> Motherboard: Asus Crosshair VI Hero (3 PCI-E x1, 3 PCI-E x16, 1 M.2, 4 DDR4 DIMM, Audio, Video, Gigabit LAN)
> 
> Video Card: Galax GeForce GTX 1080 (8 GB)
> 
> Disk Drive: Samsung SSD 970 EVO Plus 1TB (1000 GB, PCI-E 3.0 x4) (m.2)
> 
> Ram: G Skill TridentZ F4-3200C14-8GTZKW 8 GB DDR4-3200 DDR4 SDRAM (14-14-14-34 @ 1600 MHz) (x2=16GB)
> 
> BIOS Version: 7704
> 
> 
> 
> Help me please. Thanx.
> 
> 
> @MassacreX
> @RS87
> @MNMadman
> @LBManiac
> @Timur Doğan
> @manofzod
> @Mumak
> @mattlef
> @majestynl
> @Fanu


Easy DONT USE BLCK OC. I don't read the rest.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Start reading about OC with Ryzen 3xxx before using some silly settings


----------



## Fanu

The Sandman said:


> Just to compare (you didn't mention OC) my everyday runner looks like this...


I run my CPU at default values just with 0.1V undervolt - no OC (all core boost reaches 4.2GHz during cinebench runs, single core up to 4.34GHz)
Your single CPU-Z result is impressive;what clocks do you get to reach that score (515) ? - I cant get mine above 488~

Ehh I had to dial down memory speed from 3400 to 3333 - it just won't run without errors above 3333
but 3333CL14 should be good enough and I won't see any noticeable performance gains going above that


----------



## The Sandman

Fanu said:


> I run my CPU at default values just with 0.1V undervolt - no OC (all core boost reaches 4.2GHz during cinebench runs, single core up to 4.34GHz)
> Your single CPU-Z result is impressive;what clocks do you get to reach that score (515) ? - I cant get mine above 488~
> 
> Ehh I had to dial down memory speed from 3400 to 3333 - it just won't run without errors above 3333
> but 3333CL14 should be good enough and I won't see any noticeable performance gains going above that



I run a PE3 with a 101.8 Bclk, memory strap to 3400 (3400 x 101.8 = 3466MHz).
All core is currently running the 41.8 multiplier but with a simple fan speed increase during boot in will choose x42.
Testing done with 41.8 multiplier = all core of 4255MHz and s/c = 4428MHz @ 1.34 to 1.35v under load.


This is on Bios 6401, I haven't had the best luck with the later Bios versions. To many damn bugs etc too.
If you haven't already perhaps you'll have better luck on an earlier Bios version before all the new gen versions?


----------



## allavatar2

*my best setting*



allavatar2 said:


> I changed same setting my new latancy 67.8 (old 72.5 )




this my best ram setting for firs gen ryzen 1700x GDM off and 1T %100 stability realy gain up 3-5 fps add games


----------



## xzamples




----------



## Mech0z

xzamples said:


>


But if you look 3000 desktop, then I shouldn't be able to run my 3600 on this motherboard, so it all depends on Asus


----------



## oile

Really sad.
What if asus doesn't provide a full 4000 agesa? Bios modder can't replace all the agesa.
Only hope is our flashback function wich would allow asus to issue a 4000 bios and a 1-2-3000 bios separately...


----------



## CentroX

Could hacked bios make support for zen3?


----------



## Dollar

*



Q: What about (X pre-500 Series chipset)?


Click to expand...

*


> *A: AMD has no plans to introduce “Zen 3” architecture support for older chipsets. While we wish could enable full support for every processor on every chipset, the flash memory chips that store BIOS settings and support have capacity limitations. Given these limitations, and the unprecedented longevity of the AM4 socket, there will inevitably be a time and place where a transition to free up space is necessary—the AMD 500 Series chipsets are that time.*



..


----------



## xzamples

Dollar said:


> But doesn't the C6H have more flash memory than some x570 motherboards? Hopefully Asus will pull through for us.


Can someone confirm the C6H having more flash memory than some X570 boards?


----------



## Dollar

Never mind its 128Mb not MB... 



I guess that leaves a bios flashback bios with only zen 3 support to make it possible but that probably wont happen.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Don't take what that official slide says as the last word on the matter. In practice, it's up to the manufacturer to implement support.

If we were to go by the official AMD slides at Zen2 launch, 300 series chipsets shouldn't be able to run Zen2 processors, yet we have A320 boards happily running the 3950x. All manufacturers implemented Zen2 support, opposite of what AMD said.

On that very same slide x570 wasn't shown to have 1000 series support, but you could run a 1000 series CPU on an x570 board even before AGESA 1.0.0.4b that officially added support back for 1st gen CPUs. (Asrock boards, for example). In this case AMD themselves did the exact oppposite of what their official slide said.

These are always confusing times at every launch... The only manufacturer which had that space issue already was MSI on some of their boards while adding Zen2 support, this didn't happen with the rest. Maybe now they'll all run into issues trying to cram 4 generations into a 16MB chip on the earlier boards, but they could find a way to make some room. MSI did, they took all the bling away from their UEFI platform and it ended up working.

Have some patience. 

For all boards that have flashback as an option, they could always make a BIOS that only has 3rd and 4th gen support, for example. It's a possibility...


Either way, if 3000 series ends up being the end of the road for x370 and ASUS' boards in particular, we can either upgrade the motherboard or get a cheap 3950x in a year or two when it's probably beaten by the 12 core Zen3 3900x equivalent in most if not all metrics, for example. Not the best situation for people jumping later into the platform, but we first gen adopters did get some nice options for upgrading down the road so far.


----------



## SpecChum

Hey, least it's not Intel.

"Windows has detected you've moved your mouse; Intel have launched a new socket for the changes to take effect"


----------



## Dr. Vodka

SpecChum said:


> Hey, least it's not Intel.
> 
> "Windows has detected you've moved your mouse; Intel have launched a new socket for the changes to take effect"



LOL that's true.


I'm not complaining, AM4 is a blessing so far. There's going to be an inflection point at some moment in the platform's life, sure, that's expected. Intel would've added a pin for each CPU generation at this point


----------



## herericc

Dr. Vodka said:


> LOL that's true.
> 
> 
> I'm not complaining, AM4 is a blessing so far. There's going to be an inflection point at some moment in the platform's life, sure, that's expected. Intel would've added a pin for each CPU generation at this point


If they actually follow the slide to the letter I can see a lot of people who bought B450 + Zen 2 CPUs being PISSED... There was no B550 option all year and now no support for 4000 series? OOF


----------



## BUFUMAN

Quick Info: Don't use the Top USB Ports for your Input devices.
You will have huge ISR Counts on Wdf01000.sys with our Crosshair VI. I had issues with my System Performance it feels now snappy again.

Please check it with Latency Monitor. Just move your mouse and watch the counts if your are using the top row, unplug mouse and use the ports directly underneath. Reset latency Monitor and check ISR Counts again, it should be 0 now.

(@UEFI i disabeld XHCI and USB Legacy Mode just to test it.)


----------



## SpecChum

BUFUMAN said:


> Quick Info: Don't use the Top USB Ports for your Input devices.
> You will have huge ISR Counts on Wdf01000.sys with our Crosshair VI. I had issues with my System Performance it feels now snappy again.
> 
> Please check it with Latency Monitor. Just move your mouse and watch the counts if your are using the top row, unplug mouse and use the ports directly underneath. Reset latency Monitor and check ISR Counts again, it should be 0 now.
> 
> (@UEFI i disabeld XHCI and USB Legacy Mode just to test it.)


I had many issues with those top slots back when I set it up in 2017, it always seems to knock my external USB storage offline.

Granted that was several BIOS revisions ago, but I've not had an issue since I moved them down, so I've not bothered to retest - "if it aint't broke, don't touch it"

If you notice, using Device Manager, the top slots are "AMD USB 3.10 eXtensible Host Controller - *1.0* (Microsoft)" whereas the lower ones, which work fine, are "AMD USB 3.10 eXtensible Host Controller - *1.10* (Microsoft)" Note the 1.0 vs 1.10.

As I say, this may have been fixed ages ago, I've no idea


----------



## abso

BUFUMAN said:


> Quick Info: Don't use the Top USB Ports for your Input devices.
> You will have huge ISR Counts on Wdf01000.sys with our Crosshair VI. I had issues with my System Performance it feels now snappy again.
> 
> Please check it with Latency Monitor. Just move your mouse and watch the counts if your are using the top row, unplug mouse and use the ports directly underneath. Reset latency Monitor and check ISR Counts again, it should be 0 now.
> 
> (@UEFI i disabeld XHCI and USB Legacy Mode just to test it.)


Makes no difference for me if 1st or 2nd row. The ISR Counts on Wdf01000.sys go up the same. Only on 3rd row I noticed that the ISR counts go up way faster than with row 1 or 2. Also wouldnt make any sense for the 1st row to have worse latency. Those USB ports use lanes connected directly to the CPU. The bottom ones use lanes that are going to the chipset.


----------



## Ryoz

BUFUMAN said:


> Quick Info: Don't use the Top USB Ports for your Input devices.
> You will have huge ISR Counts on Wdf01000.sys with our Crosshair VI. I had issues with my System Performance it feels now snappy again.
> 
> Please check it with Latency Monitor. Just move your mouse and watch the counts if your are using the top row, unplug mouse and use the ports directly underneath. Reset latency Monitor and check ISR Counts again, it should be 0 now.
> 
> (@UEFI i disabeld XHCI and USB Legacy Mode just to test it.)


same, using the 2nd row just make the ISR count go up even faster than 1st row.


----------



## 1usmus

*DRAM Calculator for Ryzen 1.7.1
*










* New presets adapted to latest AGESA 
* DRAM PCB revision - presets became more "flexible"
* New features (overclocking assist) and etc.
* Reading timings for all Ryzen's (even Zen3)

*Guide (DE)* >> https://www.computerbase.de/2020-05/dram-calculator-for-ryzen-1.7.1/
*Guide (EN)* >> https://wccftech.com/dram-calculator-for-ryzen-1-7-1-download/

*Download:*

Techpowerup link
Guru3d link
WCCFTECH link
Сomputerbase.de link
Techspot link


----------



## BUFUMAN

Ryoz said:


> same, using the 2nd row just make the ISR count go up even faster than 1st row.


Hmm. Not here.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dollar

BUFUMAN said:


> Hmm. Not here.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



The only USB port that has zero ISR counts is the red asmedia USB port under the NIC. ISR counts can even be seen with a keyboard when plugged into any other port.


----------



## LicSqualo

1usmus said:


> *DRAM Calculator for Ryzen 1.7.1
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * New presets adapted to latest AGESA
> * DRAM PCB revision - presets became more "flexible"
> * New features (overclocking assist) and etc.
> * Reading timings for all Ryzen's (even Zen3)
> 
> *Guide (DE)* >> https://www.computerbase.de/2020-05/dram-calculator-for-ryzen-1.7.1/
> *Guide (EN)* >> https://wccftech.com/dram-calculator-for-ryzen-1-7-1-download/
> 
> *Download:*
> 
> Techpowerup link
> Guru3d link
> WCCFTECH link
> Сomputerbase.de link
> Techspot link


THANK YOU VERY MUCH 1usmus!


----------



## CarnageHimura

I'm really not sure if all the parameters should be on the BIOS or some of they are con Ryzen master or another tool...


----------



## Dave001

I've found USB on this board to always be problematic. I had no problems using 2.5" USB drives connected to the front case USB3 ports on my Fractal Define R6 with my previous mainboard, ever since changing over to the CH6E, it drops the connections constantly, have to plug them into the rear USB 3 ports.


----------



## abso

Is there an option to run a different multiplier for AVX workloads? Would like it to run 43x100mhz but go down to 42 or 41 x100mhz when the cpu is hit by avx.


----------



## harrysun

CentroX said:


> Could hacked bios make support for zen3?


Because AGESA is from AMD the board manufactures would need the reverse engineer that for older chipsets. Is AGESA not crypto secured? No chance. You would have also need to test all the chipset driver combinations too. Never ever will this happen.

For me going Zen2 (two generations from the beginning in 2017) is good enought. Never thought this will be happen for a new platform with all the initial circumstances. I'm waiting now for a price drop because I'm happy with my setup ;-)


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

THX Bratan'


----------



## BUFUMAN

If we have all different ISR on different ports. I would say it is related to UEFI and Win Setup.
I only have this on the top ports. 

Asmedia is off.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brko

Dave001 said:


> I've found USB on this board to always be problematic. I had no problems using 2.5" USB drives connected to the front case USB3 ports on my Fractal Define R6 with my previous mainboard, ever since changing over to the CH6E, it drops the connections constantly, have to plug them into the rear USB 3 ports.


I have R5 and have same issue but only with USB 3.0 flash drive when l wanna create bootable windows installation with Rufus.

But do not have any other issues with USB.


----------



## pschorr1123

CarnageHimura said:


> I'm really not sure if all the parameters should be on the BIOS or some of they are con Ryzen master or another tool...


Most of the Dram settings for your board will be under the "Extreme Tweaker " tab in bios using the advanced mode. If using the EZ view you won't see any tabs to click over to. 
I believe F2 changes between EZ mode and advanced. You can see in lower right hand corner

EDIT: you can use Ryzen Master to verify settings once inside Windows but always set timings in bios.


----------



## abso

has anyone tried undervolting with offset recently? I tried -0.1 offset but voltages didnt change at all. On lighter workloads the default voltage seems very high (1.42-1.48V). I also played around for the first time with PBO today. I followed some instructions on this video






Activating PBO with those settings does nothing and makes not difference at all. Boost stays exactly the same as always.

The Boost on my 3700X behaves like this:

Light Gaming Workloads: ~4250Mhz
CBR15: 4100Mhz
CBR20: 3950Mhz


----------



## pschorr1123

abso said:


> has anyone tried undervolting with offset recently? I tried -0.1 offset but voltages didnt change at all. On lighter workloads the default voltage seems very high (1.42-1.48V). I also played around for the first time with PBO today. I followed some instructions on this video
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0J3Iswsvdvc
> 
> Activating PBO with those settings does nothing and makes not difference at all. Boost stays exactly the same as always.
> 
> The Boost on my 3700X behaves like this:
> 
> Light Gaming Workloads: ~4250Mhz
> CBR15: 4100Mhz
> CBR20: 3950Mhz


keep in mind that you need to validate your undervolts with benchmark scores as it is quite common to get same clocks at less voltage but get worse benchmark results. As every single CPU silicon sample is different your results will be unique.


----------



## abso

pschorr1123 said:


> keep in mind that you need to validate your undervolts with benchmark scores as it is quite common to get same clocks at less voltage but get worse benchmark results. As every single CPU silicon sample is different your results will be unique.


Voltage, Clocks and CB scores all stayed the same. I tried -0.05 and -0.1V


----------



## pschorr1123

abso said:


> Voltage, Clocks and CB scores all stayed the same. I tried -0.05 and -0.1V


be sure you are looking under SV12 TFN and not vid. VID will stay the same no matter your offset. As long as your CB scores do not drop with your undervolt and you pass long term stability tests then your undervolt is a success. Not too sure how much higher clocks an undervolt can give as I feel that is mainly temperature related. ie the lower your vcore the lower your temp and greater potential for PBO to boost higher. Keep in mind you need a really good after market cooler or AIO. The stock coolers do not have much OC/ PBO head room left. Gamer's Nexus did a really good LN2 OC video with Zen 2 a while back to show case PBO in action

Also keep in mind PBO was pretty broke when Zen 2 launched and wasn't resolved until AGESA 1.0.0.3abba which most pre X570 boards do not even have in a bios yet. Sadly the best performance was to leave everything at auto except for RAM. Otherwise enabling PBO would nerf your Single Core Scores.


----------



## abso

pschorr1123 said:


> be sure you are looking under SV12 TFN and not vid. VID will stay the same no matter your offset. As long as your CB scores do not drop with your undervolt and you pass long term stability tests then your undervolt is a success. Not too sure how much higher clocks an undervolt can give as I feel that is mainly temperature related. ie the lower your vcore the lower your temp and greater potential for PBO to boost higher. Keep in mind you need a really good after market cooler or AIO. The stock coolers do not have much OC/ PBO head room left. Gamer's Nexus did a really good LN2 OC video with Zen 2 a while back to show case PBO in action
> 
> Also keep in mind PBO was pretty broke when Zen 2 launched and wasn't resolved until AGESA 1.0.0.3abba which most pre X570 boards do not even have in a bios yet. Sadly the best performance was to leave everything at auto except for RAM. Otherwise enabling PBO would nerf your Single Core Scores.



I was checking SV12 in HWinfo so that is not the issue sadly. I have a pretty decent cooler NH-D15 and my temps while gaming usually stay blow or around 50°C. CPU only gets really hot when running Prime95 Small FFTs. Im on bios 7704 (1.0.0.4 patch B)


----------



## pschorr1123

abso said:


> I was checking SV12 in HWinfo so that is not the issue sadly. I have a pretty decent cooler NH-D15 and my temps while gaming usually stay blow or around 50°C. CPU only gets really hot when running Prime95 Small FFTs. Im on bios 7704 (1.0.0.4 patch B)


I see. Your results are in line with my 3700x and NH d-15. You are probably already aware but AGESA 1.0.0.4 has a bug where the EDC has to be 1 or 0 (defaults to stock values) otherwise you will get negative scaling. Just Google EDC 0 bug to get better details as I'm on an older bios and have no 1st hand experience with it.

I have read mixed reviews of the EDC 0 bug as you may risk over volting CPU or something if too aggressive so please be diligent before messing around with.


----------



## xzamples

So Zen 3 wont be supported on this motherboard?


----------



## finalheaven

xzamples said:


> So Zen 3 wont be supported on this motherboard?


At this point, AMD will not be releasing AGESA code for 370 and 470 chipsets, which means that motherboard OEMs cannot release a bios even if they wanted to. I assume it is difficult to support so many different processors for so many different chipsets. 

I will be getting a 3000 series AMD to last me until DDR5 matures (so few years into AM5).


----------



## roco_smith

*roco_smith*



finalheaven said:


> At this point, AMD will not be releasing AGESA code for 370 and 470 chipsets, which means that motherboard OEMs cannot release a bios even if they wanted to. I assume it is difficult to support so many different processors for so many different chipsets.
> 
> I will be getting a 3000 series AMD to last me until DDR5 matures (so few years into AM5).


 I am in the same page as you , I will keep my 3900X with X370 Crosshair VI Extreme for a few years more , anyways I really please with the performance and power of my actual set up


----------



## mito1172

xzamples said:


> So Zen 3 wont be supported on this motherboard?


AMD has tricked us beautiful


----------



## Jesaul

That's less sales and profit for them.


----------



## LicSqualo

xzamples said:


> So Zen 3 wont be supported on this motherboard?


I personally am hopeful that someone can "give us" a bios that will allow us to mount the 4xxx as well, as done for the previous 3xxx.


----------



## oile

I would be happy to have a microcode mod wich would just let me boot the 4000 cpu without all the agesa feature as I would make it run with manual voltages and fixed frequency


----------



## SpecChum

roco_smith said:


> I am in the same page as you , I will keep my 3900X with X370 Crosshair VI Extreme for a few years more , anyways I really please with the performance and power of my actual set up


I was going to that, and I've got a 3900x in my Amazon basket already, but I'm not sure how my 3 year old H110i GT will cope with it, so I might just keep my 1700 for now.

I can justify the CPU cost for the extra performance, but not a new cooler too. Yet, anyway.

Saying that, and I know this is specific, anyone using an older H110i with a 3900?


----------



## CarnageHimura

I rally don't understand all the backlash... since the beggining AMD says that the first AM4 boards where going to support only 3 families or updates of the platform, 1xxx, 2xxx and 3xxx and they support that, that was said from the beggining... nobody remembers that??

Is not like they say "we are going to support until 4xxx" and then retract... the support for a forth family, update, iteration (don't know how to call it because there are not generations) was never teased or promised...


----------



## pez

Yeah everything that I've seen points to the answer being no unless they take the backlash super personally and change their minds. I'm actually looking forward to upgrading (not that I really need to) to get some more features. More m.2 slots, no chipset fans like on x570, and updated networking.



CarnageHimura said:


> I rally don't understand all the backlash... since the beggining AMD says that the first AM4 boards where going to support only 3 families or updates of the platform, 1xxx, 2xxx and 3xxx and they support that, that was said from the beggining... nobody remembers that??
> 
> Is not like they say "we are going to support until 4xxx" and then retract... the support for a forth family, update, iteration (don't know how to call it because there are not generations) was never teased or promised...


While I'm with you, I think the issue is that some people are arguing semantics of it being 'supported through 2020' instead of 'supported until 2020'. There's also some Reddit post some people dug up where some AMD marketing rep flamed Intel pretty publicly about it being 'disgusting' that they don't support several years of CPU upgrades on the same platform. 

So under normal circumstances, I think there wouldn't be so much hate, but those two things together have people acting a be irrationally, IMO.


----------



## finalheaven

Jesaul said:


> That's less sales and profit for them.


AMD probably did the math. Many people may just upgrade to the current 3000 series CPU (like I will), which will give them a bump. AMD may also make more money with B550 + X670 chipsets on top of the 4000 series CPU. And the costs to support the older chipsets would also mean eating into their profits. 



LicSqualo said:


> I personally am hopeful that someone can "give us" a bios that will allow us to mount the 4xxx as well, as done for the previous 3xxx.


AMD supported and released AGESA code for the 3xxx series. That is how manufacturers were able to release bios and support it. Currently, AMD does not intend to release AGESA code at all for the older chipsets. I highly doubt they will reverse engineer it (too much money, resources, and bugs) unless the community attempts it.


----------



## SpecChum

For the most part, I agree, I'm still on a X370 (obvs, otherwise I wouldn't be here) and I find it OK to have to upgrade from here, but it's the X470 and B450 owners who I feel for, especially if they ordered recently as they maybe didn't need X570 features, but thought they'd have a safe upgrade path to Zen 3 - even MSI said they could in their marketing.

Doesn't help that AMD have been mud slinging Intel for a while for having a socket change every time a user moves a mouse, only to pull, what some see as, a bait and switch.

I'm fine with it, but I understand why others aren't.

Just my 2c


----------



## LicSqualo

I don't know what AMD is going to do, but I think the statement he made is just to avoid a lawsuit if there are problems and it's not just marketing (as the speed declaration in the 3xxx series CPU). I'm not sure they won't release the correct Agesa code, but I'm more inclined to think they don't want to have legal problems with users if some motherboards can't support the new CPUs.

Mine 2c


----------



## abso

What ohm headphones is ok to drive with the onboard sound of this mainboard to get decent sound out of the headphones? Is there any info on that?


----------



## SpecChum

abso said:


> What ohm headphones is ok to drive with the onboard sound of this mainboard to get decent sound out of the headphones? Is there any info on that?


Allegedly, "up to 300ohm" but that's BS in my opinion.

They don't drive my 30ohm Fidelio X2 headphones half as well as my cheap SMSL headphone amp.

Saying that, it's not crap, just not as good.

Depends what you want I guess.


----------



## abso

SpecChum said:


> Allegedly, "up to 300ohm" but that's BS in my opinion.
> 
> They don't drive my 30ohm Fidelio X2 headphones half as well as my cheap SMSL headphone amp.
> 
> Saying that, it's not crap, just not as good.
> 
> Depends what you want I guess.


Damn, that is 2bad. I was tinking about some 250ohm ones but if I have to get an amp on top it is not really worth it. Does it make a difference if I plug them in via front audio at the case or directly at the back of the board?


----------



## pez

abso said:


> Damn, that is 2bad. I was tinking about some 250ohm ones but if I have to get an amp on top it is not really worth it. Does it make a difference if I plug them in via front audio at the case or directly at the back of the board?


Usually you add more room for error (read: interference) when using the front panel connectors, but usually most people don't notice that. However, it will not improve audio performance or boost any specs.

We have a pretty good audio section here and of course there's a million resources between things like Reddit and Head-fi, but if you want a short and sweet recommendation, check out the Schiit Fulla 3. They have some options that offer mic output and a solid amp for ~$100 USD.


----------



## SpecChum

abso said:


> Damn, that is 2bad. I was tinking about some 250ohm ones but if I have to get an amp on top it is not really worth it. Does it make a difference if I plug them in via front audio at the case or directly at the back of the board?


Ohms isn't everything, you need to consider the sensitivity too.

What 'phones were you thinking? Since you've said 250ohm, I'll guess DT770 Pro, which are 100dB @ 1mW, same as mine, which basically dictates how loud they can get given a specific power input - the higher the number, the easier they are to drive.

Mine get loud enough for most things, but the on-board RC4580 op-amps lack the power to really drive the sub-bass to external amp levels, which is where you'd notice it most.


----------



## mito1172

Nice writing :thumb:

https://www.techspot.com/news/85180-amd-axes-zen-3-support-400-series-motherboards.html


----------



## abso

SpecChum said:


> Ohms isn't everything, you need to consider the sensitivity too.
> 
> What 'phones were you thinking? Since you've said 250ohm, I'll guess DT770 Pro, which are 100dB @ 1mW, same as mine, which basically dictates how loud they can get given a specific power input - the higher the number, the easier they are to drive.
> 
> Mine get loud enough for most things, but the on-board RC4580 op-amps lack the power to really drive the sub-bass to external amp levels, which is where you'd notice it most.


I was interested in the Beyerdynamic DT 990 PRO but might go with the Sennheiser HD 599 instead. They only have 50ohm.


----------



## SpecChum

abso said:


> I was interested in the Beyerdynamic DT 990 PRO but might go with the Sennheiser HD 599 instead. They only have 50ohm.


Nice choice, I really regret selling my DT990's, the sub-bass for movies and games was awesome 

Saying that, these X2's aren't far behind, and have better mids, IMHO.

I've never used the Senns, so can't comment, but they do get really good user feedback.

They will work from the on-board audio, and may even get loud enough for you, just make sure you set the gain to Extreme.


----------



## Fanu

I wanted to do some BCLK OCing on my 2700X and C6E (just to see what frequencies I can achieve) but I read about issues with PCIe/SATA devices (I've got 2 SATA M.2 drives and 1 NVME drive) when doing BCLK OCing

Is it safe to just experiment with BCLK from 100 to 104?


I keep all CPU values in BIOS at default (other than -0.1V CPU offset - much lower temps with it) and I keep SOC at 1.025V and RAM is OCed to 3333 14-14-14-14-28 

If I do BCLK OC, do I need to also change PE from default to Level 1,2 or 3?


----------



## warpuck

finalheaven said:


> At this point, AMD will not be releasing AGESA code for 370 and 470 chipsets, which means that motherboard OEMs cannot release a bios even if they wanted to. I assume it is difficult to support so many different processors for so many different chipsets.
> 
> I will be getting a 3000 series AMD to last me until DDR5 matures (so few years into AM5).


AMD will probably figure it out. Maybe. It would not be the first time I saw bean counters, MBAs and marketing just mess things up. I made point of this and some did not understand. You have to give the Mobo manufactures and memory people some love. I would give it 6-10 months and they figure that enough of us who sprang for premium boards will just wait and do what they do. Get the most out of your investment before moving on. My CM 610 is on its 3rd board and the new version is basically the same except for the light show and is almost double in price.
There is no profit in releasing new bios. But there is a better chance I will buy your best board again if you do. .
I agree DDR5 or stay with 3000. But i do think they will figure sooner or later that there are a lot 3 and 4 series boards that could use a better CPU. Don't expect to be in the 12 or 16 cores range but still it is a sale.The only fly in the ointment will be if they just consider home builders as an after thought. Like intel Corporate purchase 1st and independents in the round to it basket.
I have known of large corporations that have just assembled and distributed their own builds. Most builders like HP and Dell do not update bios.
Yep saw that the secretaries box was the same as the bosses box and the engineers box. When talking about 30,000 or more, the parts get a lot cheaper. The techs that build them know exactly what is in them and also know how to maintain them.
It is not hard to script software builds and keep track of the licences.


----------



## warpuck

Fanu said:


> I wanted to do some BCLK OCing on my 2700X and C6E (just to see what frequencies I can achieve) but I read about issues with PCIe/SATA devices (I've got 2 SATA M.2 drives and 1 NVME drive) when doing BCLK OCing
> 
> Is it safe to just experiment with BCLK from 100 to 104?
> 
> 
> I keep all CPU values in BIOS at default (other than -0.1V CPU offset - much lower temps with it) and I keep SOC at 1.025V and RAM is OCed to 3333 14-14-14-14-28
> 
> If I do BCLK OC, do I need to also change PE from default to Level 1,2 or 3?


My GTX 690 does not like that. It does better with -1 clock. I guess it is more dependent about what is plugged into the mother board and the mobo components. The HD 7790 3-4 more clocks no problem.

The SOC on the Crosshair is more than needed for OC 32 Gb of RAM. Unlike FX series the memory function is in the CPU. I still have not figured out what is going inside the CPU as far as memory control goes. But got 32 GB of Flare 2400 and 3200 running at 1433 Mhz 16,20,20, 48 1T, CPU SMT off @ 3900 Mhz
It folds for days with no stops


----------



## CentroX

My problem is that it sucks to upgrade motherboard considering how good the CH6 is. It is not like CH8 is any better in games. Maybe 1-2 fps.


----------



## harrysun

mito1172 said:


> Nice writing :thumb:
> 
> https://www.techspot.com/news/85180-amd-axes-zen-3-support-400-series-motherboards.html


Roman nailed it


----------



## Kildar

It'll be a WHILE before I upgrade again. Like 3-4 years.


----------



## SpecChum

Kildar said:


> It'll be a WHILE before I upgrade again. Like 3-4 years.


I got this 1700 at launch, so it's just over 3 years for me.

I don't even feel like I _have _to upgrade, I just want to.

Gonna get a 3900x soon I think, but 1st gen still holds it's own in most things.


----------



## finalheaven

Just installed a 3900x. Temps run pretty hot even at idle though, but everything appears to be running smoothly.

HWiNFO reports 4.6 boost on certain cores. Turned PBO off and running 1usmus power plan w/ offset of -.05.


----------



## SpecChum

finalheaven said:


> Just installed a 3900x. Temps run pretty hot even at idle though, but everything appears to be running smoothly.
> 
> HWiNFO reports 4.6 boost on certain cores. Turned PBO off and running 1usmus power plan w/ offset of -.05.


On this C6H, I assume?

I was a little concerned my H110i GT wouldn't cool it properly (not only the cooling capacity, also the shape of the coldplate), but I've been assured it's fine.


----------



## finalheaven

SpecChum said:


> On this C6H, I assume?
> 
> I was a little concerned my H110i GT wouldn't cool it properly (not only the cooling capacity, also the shape of the coldplate), but I've been assured it's fine.


Yes on the C6H. Was waiting for Zen 3 but I highly doubt it'll be supported since motherboard manufacturers cannot support it without AMD's help. And I do not plan to upgrade my mobo until DDR5 matures (so few years after DDR5 is released). 

It appears the auto boost raises the voltage fairly high (w/ low current) which causes the temp increase even at idle. Voltage decreases when running intensive tasks (w/ high current) to ensure the longevity of the CPU it seems. I am using Noctua D15.


----------



## SpecChum

finalheaven said:


> Yes on the C6H. Was waiting for Zen 3 but I highly doubt it'll be supported since motherboard manufacturers cannot support it without AMD's help. And I do not plan to upgrade my mobo until DDR5 matures (so few years after DDR5 is released).
> 
> It appears the auto boost raises the voltage fairly high (w/ low current) which causes the temp increase even at idle. Voltage decreases when running intensive tasks (w/ high current) to ensure the longevity of the CPU it seems. I am using Noctua D15.


Same, I was waiting for Zen 3 as well, but now it looks like I'd need a new motherboard too, so I figured 3900x it is, and that'll do me for another 2 years at least, maybe 3.

Plus I avoid early adopter tax - I paid top dollar for this CPU and motherboard - I'd rather wait this time.


----------



## finalheaven

SpecChum said:


> Same, I was waiting for Zen 3 as well, but now it looks like I'd need a new motherboard too, so I figured 3900x it is, and that'll do me for another 2 years at least, maybe 3.
> 
> Plus I avoid early adopter tax - I paid top dollar for this CPU and motherboard - I'd rather wait this time.


Yea, I got lucky and got the 3900x for $380. Was originally planning for 3700x but at this price, I couldn't resist. 

Running my 4x8GB ram at 3600 c15 as well.


----------



## The Sandman

Fanu said:


> I wanted to do some BCLK OCing on my 2700X and C6E (just to see what frequencies I can achieve) but I read about issues with PCIe/SATA devices (I've got 2 SATA M.2 drives and 1 NVME drive) when doing BCLK OCing
> 
> Is it safe to just experiment with BCLK from 100 to 104?
> 
> 
> I keep all CPU values in BIOS at default (other than -0.1V CPU offset - much lower temps with it) and I keep SOC at 1.025V and RAM is OCed to 3333 14-14-14-14-28
> 
> If I do BCLK OC, do I need to also change PE from default to Level 1,2 or 3?



I haven't had any issues with my PE3/101.8 Bclk mem 3466 c14 OC @ 4255MHz/4428MHz. Rig is in sig.
It's usually a system specific issue with drives. The sammy 960 evo m.2 runs as it should. I have run Bclk of 102 24/7 in the past and can bench higher but stabilizing much more than current is a severe PITA.

Is it safe? It's OCing and this IS OCN. You'll be own your own. :wheee:
Worst case scenario might be a re-image if things get totally out of hand. Only one way to find out with your setup.

I use to test/stabilize on my SSD/OS and than move back to m.2, but have given that up as there hasn't been any issues for me.
If you do play, start small and best to have most settings manually entered into Bios. I would recommend getting this somewhat stable before adding Bclk.
If your looking for more performance as your still on default CPU settings (?) definitely see what a PE OC does for you before playing with Bclk. 

Think... even at 101.8MHz Bclk you'll want to reduce memory strap one notch (Bclk 101.8 x 3400MHz strap = 3462MHz memory for me) to prevent having to work on OC'd memory at the same time as testing CPU.


----------



## allavatar2

SpecChum said:


> I got this 1700 at launch, so it's just over 3 years for me.
> 
> I don't even feel like I _have _to upgrade, I just want to.
> 
> Gonna get a 3900x soon I think, but 1st gen still holds it's own in most things.



ı hava 1700x and wating 4000 series ı will buy ryen 74800x and x670 asus crosshair mainboard


----------



## abso

Do people here recommend using the 1usmus Power Plan?


----------



## finalheaven

abso said:


> Do people here recommend using the 1usmus Power Plan?


I'm currently using it with PBO disabled (per his comments). I get max boost so happy with that.


----------



## SpecChum

3900x ordered - arriving tomorrow.


----------



## SpecChum

Might have to leave this page when I get my new chip.

I've been reading on "overclocking" it and I really don't think I'm gonna bother, so I'll have to join "stockclock.net" instead 

Seems a tiny undervolt and that 1usmus power plan is all you need.


----------



## finalheaven

SpecChum said:


> Might have to leave this page when I get my new chip.
> 
> I've been reading on "overclocking" it and I really don't think I'm gonna bother, so I'll have to join "stockclock.net" instead
> 
> Seems a tiny undervolt and that 1usmus power plan is all you need.


Its true... I didn't want to manually overclock as then I would lose the single core clock to 4.6ghz. Mine has gone up above 4.6ghz. However, I did go back to default voltage (rather than negative offset) as that lowered my single core clock boost. So almost everything is at default. 

Only thing I messed with is the memory. Running at 3600mhz cas 15 with 4x8GB sticks. 1800 infinity fabric. 

The temp fluctuations are annoying as it ramps up my fans whenever the cores boost on little tasks, but I'll get used to it. That or I'll sacrifice the 4.6ghz+ boosts and go back to negative offsets.


----------



## SpecChum

finalheaven said:


> Its true... I didn't want to manually overclock as then I would lose the single core clock to 4.6ghz. Mine has gone up above 4.6ghz. However, I did go back to default voltage (rather than negative offset) as that lowered my single core clock boost. So almost everything is at default.
> 
> Only thing I messed with is the memory. Running at 3600mhz cas 15 with 4x8GB sticks. 1800 infinity fabric.
> 
> The temp fluctuations are annoying as it ramps up my fans whenever the cores boost on little tasks, but I'll get used to it. That or I'll sacrifice the 4.6ghz+ boosts and go back to negative offsets.


Cool, thanks for firsthand insight 

Temperature fluctuation should be OK here as my fans track the water temp, not the CPU temp, and those "spikes" shouldn't heat the water enough to register.


----------



## Dollar

finalheaven said:


> The temp fluctuations are annoying as it ramps up my fans whenever the cores boost on little tasks, but I'll get used to it. That or I'll sacrifice the 4.6ghz+ boosts and go back to negative offsets.



You can try this new power plan it's supposed to help with that.


https://old.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/gijvck/new_ryzen_3000_powerplan_perfomance_like_1usmus/



> A few words of explanation:
> I am always looking for ways to save energy without losing performance. The official Ryzen and Windows energy saving plans are unfortunately much too hectic in many situations.
> Everyday applications are not only quick short instructions, but often small continuous loads that cannot be accelerated by higher clock speeds - and this is completely ignored by all previous Ryzen Energy Saving Plans, resulting in unnecessarily high consumption, temperatures and volume levels in the daily lives of many users. I missed the "balanced" in all plans, because they either accelerate too fast or - in the case of Windows' "energy saving mode" - change the response behavior to "slow".
> My goal was on the one hand to significantly reduce consumption, especially at low loads (e.g. video stream), and on the other hand to minimize the clock and temperature jumps in idle mode so that nervous fan controls do not encourage the CPU fans to go up and down. However, the PC should not become as drowsy as it will be with the "Energy Saving Mode", but should retain the agility and performance of the "1usmus Ryzen Universal", "AMD Ryzen Balanced" or "AMD Ryzen High Performance" modes.
> Best,
> sz_cb


----------



## finalheaven

Dollar said:


> You can try this new power plan it's supposed to help with that.
> 
> 
> https://old.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/gijvck/new_ryzen_3000_powerplan_perfomance_like_1usmus/


Where are the settings for the following in our bios?

Power Supply Idle Control = Low Current Idle

AMD Cool'n'Quiet = Enabled

PPC Adjustment = PState 0


----------



## SpecChum

finalheaven said:


> Its true... I didn't want to manually overclock as then I would lose the single core clock to 4.6ghz. Mine has gone up above 4.6ghz. However, I did go back to default voltage (rather than negative offset) as that lowered my single core clock boost. So almost everything is at default.
> 
> Only thing I messed with is the memory. Running at 3600mhz cas 15 with 4x8GB sticks. 1800 infinity fabric.
> 
> The temp fluctuations are annoying as it ramps up my fans whenever the cores boost on little tasks, but I'll get used to it. That or I'll sacrifice the 4.6ghz+ boosts and go back to negative offsets.


Forgot to say, if you use something like Argus Monitor for your fans, you can set a hysteresis of, say, 10C, so the fans don't immediately follow the temp spike.

You can do something similar in AI Suite III with the "delay" option, but I use Argus for all my fans now.


----------



## abso

I coudnt find any of the required bios settings for the powerplan to work =(


----------



## SpecChum

Woohoo, 3900x arriving today.

Trying to decide if I should swap my ML140 RGB fans for the 2 x ML140 non-RGB I've got lying around - the none RGB go almost twice as fast (55.4CFM with 1.27mm-H20 vs 94CFM with 3.0mm-H20), but are also a lot louder.

Doesn't take long to swap, so might just see how these RGB fans do first.


----------



## SpecChum

Quick one for those that went from Zen1 to Zen2, I seem to remember it reset the BIOS itself last time I changed the CPU (and that was 1700 to another 1700).

Did you have to reset when putting your new CPU in? Or best to do it manually before powering on anyway?


----------



## roco_smith

The board reset automatically as soon a new cpu is detected


----------



## SpecChum

roco_smith said:


> The board reset automatically as soon a new cpu is detected


Thanks, thought it might.

CPU has arrived, gonna get it installed shortly


----------



## SpecChum

It did 

All up and running, cleaning the CPU cooler was a pain tho as it's all cabled tied behind the motherboard, so I had very little slack.

I managed tho lol

Seems to be working fine, all stock for now, even the 2133 memory.


----------



## allavatar2

we need new bios


----------



## nexxusty

*Modded CH6 BIOS(ES)*

Hey boys, I haven't been very active lately on this thread...... I hope everyone is doing well, especially now.

However, coming back with a gift or two in hand, what could be better than that? Haha.

I wanted to share the 7704 UEFI/BIOS I use with updated EFI modules (The UEFI/BIOS is 7zipped within the zip file, I could not fit it as an attachment without doing this). I have updated everything I can with UBU, including Microcode.

I am not sure if me updating the AMD Microcode also updates AMD AGESA code or not. I obviously HOPE it does, however, I doubt it does. I am going to try this right now with the 7306 release, as it was the last release with PCI-E 4.0 enabled. For me, this is crucial as I both own and have installed a Sabrent Rocket PCI-E 4.0 m.2 SSD, if you look back in this very thread... You'll see proof that Gen 4 works flawlessly for me with this C6H. However, with the UEFI/BIOS I was using (7201) RAM support was terrible. My 3800Mhz profile isn't even CLOSE to being stable. IIRC 3600Mhz was iffy as well.

I am not knowledgeable enough, currently, to know if AMD AGESA is updated along with AMD Microcode. So, I will find out the old fashioned way right now. LOL.

BBIAB with an update. Possibly even a UEFI/BIOS that supports both PCI-E 4.0 and high RAM/FCLK's......


----------



## NFHSMatrix

nexxusty said:


> Hey boys, I haven't been very active lately on this thread...... I hope everyone is doing well, especially now.
> 
> However, coming back with a gift or two in hand, what could be better than that? Haha.
> 
> I wanted to share the 7704 UEFI/BIOS I use with updated EFI modules (The UEFI/BIOS is 7zipped within the zip file, I could not fit it as an attachment without doing this). I have updated everything I can with UBU, including Microcode.
> 
> I am not sure if me updating the AMD Microcode also updates AMD AGESA code or not. I obviously HOPE it does, however, I doubt it does. I am going to try this right now with the 7306 release, as it was the last release with PCI-E 4.0 enabled. For me, this is crucial as I both own and have installed a Sabrent Rocket PCI-E 4.0 m.2 SSD, if you look back in this very thread... You'll see proof that Gen 4 works flawlessly for me with this C6H. However, with the UEFI/BIOS I was using (7201) RAM support was terrible. My 3800Mhz profile isn't even CLOSE to being stable. IIRC 3600Mhz was iffy as well.
> 
> I am not knowledgeable enough, currently, to know if AMD AGESA is updated along with AMD Microcode. So, I will find out the old fashioned way right now. LOL.
> 
> BBIAB with an update. Possibly even a UEFI/BIOS that supports both PCI-E 4.0 and high RAM/FCLK's......



This version of the bios is not working properly. It is not possible to upgrade it even over bios flash back.


----------



## tcclaviger

So, I've spent some time tweaking my new build. I'm a recent Intel > AMD migrant, returning home, last AMD was a 960T that unlocked both extra cores @ 4.3ghz 

Coming from a 1680v2 Xeon/Rampage 4BE @ 4.6ghz daily. Tried out many different configurations of CPU settings/RAM settings, etc and settled here as the best achievable daily stable setup. 

BIOS: 7704
PB enabled
PBO disabled (results in a tiny bit lower scores across all tests, and no change to clocks....)
Offset - 0.05v
LLC at 1
SOC 1.09v
RAM 1.435v.
CPU does 4350-4400-4300-4325 stable at 1.25v set in bios, drooping to 1.23 with LLC 1, this runs MUCH cooler, but I like my idle voltages dropping down to .2v and bouncing between .2 and .7 (as I write this it's doing so).

RAM has passed Memtext x86 as is 3733 CL15-15-15-15-30-1T-GD enabled (why it shows 16) and I could run it at 3600 CL14-14-14-14-28-1T-GD enabled, but 3600 tests slower than 3733 settings (also memtest x86 stable).

Looking for feedback on performance and temps (max seen in a given above attachments for each test), am I leaving anything on the table?
Ambient - 25c
Idle - 30c-31c (no spikey bouncing as some people have, I use Asus OC Panel tool to monitor instead of software that triggers the bouncing)

Crosshair VI Extreme
4x8GB TDPGD416G3200HC14ADC01 Team T-Force DARK Pro
AX1200i
PNY XLR8 3030 1 TB in SSD slot 1
SN550 on carrier card in bottom PCIE slot (uses chipset pcie 2.0 x4)

Blender - 70c over all tests, usually 68c
Corona - 65c
CPUZ - 61c
PT-9 - 65c
R20 - 69c
R15-63c


----------



## Kagetenshi

tcclaviger said:


> So, I've spent some time tweaking my new build. I'm a recent Intel > AMD migrant, returning home, last AMD was a 960T that unlocked both extra cores @ 4.3ghz
> 
> Coming from a 1680v2 Xeon/Rampage 4BE @ 4.6ghz daily. Tried out many different configurations of CPU settings/RAM settings, etc and settled here as the best achievable daily stable setup.
> 
> BIOS: 7704
> PB enabled
> PBO disabled (results in a tiny bit lower scores across all tests, and no change to clocks....)
> Offset - 0.05v
> LLC at 1
> SOC 1.09v
> RAM 1.435v.
> CPU does 4350-4400-4300-4325 stable at 1.25v set in bios, drooping to 1.23 with LLC 1, this runs MUCH cooler, but I like my idle voltages dropping down to .2v and bouncing between .2 and .7 (as I write this it's doing so).
> 
> RAM has passed Memtext x86 as is 3733 CL15-15-15-15-30-1T-GD enabled (why it shows 16) and I could run it at 3600 CL14-14-14-14-28-1T-GD enabled, but 3600 tests slower than 3733 settings (also memtest x86 stable).
> 
> Looking for feedback on performance and temps (max seen in a given above attachments for each test), am I leaving anything on the table?
> Ambient - 25c
> Idle - 30c-31c (no spikey bouncing as some people have, I use Asus OC Panel tool to monitor instead of software that triggers the bouncing)
> 
> Crosshair VI Extreme
> 4x8GB TDPGD416G3200HC14ADC01 Team T-Force DARK Pro
> AX1200i
> PNY XLR8 3030 1 TB in SSD slot 1
> SN550 on carrier card in bottom PCIE slot (uses chipset pcie 2.0 x4)
> 
> Blender - 70c over all tests, usually 68c
> Corona - 65c
> CPUZ - 61c
> PT-9 - 65c
> R20 - 69c
> R15-63c


Would you care to share your settings? Looks like you're onto something really good here.
Also, what kind of cooling do you have?


----------



## tcclaviger

Kagetenshi said:


> Would you care to share your settings? Looks like you're onto something really good here.
> Also, what kind of cooling do you have?


It's a custom loop using the Bitspower ROG licensed Monoblock. Lapped the monoblock, not the CPU and used conductonaut, 11x120 radiator space.


I'll get some bios screenies today. UPDATE: Posted. I spent EIGHT hours today, changing ONE setting at a time, load into windows, run R15-R20-CPUZ benches to nail down what needs to actually be changed and what doesn't on the C6E, so I've only changed things that actually need to be adjusted.

What I've found that is most useful:

- Many bios settings do nothing. They seem to be legacy items from the 1000 and 2000 series. 

- "Clock stretching" starts to occur at the very first step of negative offset voltages. To see your actual core speeds, don't use hwinfo, use ryzen master, it shows actual speed, where hwinfo only displays an estimate. This is proven using score scaling in benchmarks vs displayed speed in hwinfo. 

- There is no "best" voltage offset. The range of -.01 to -0.125 all slightly shift performance bias from single core to multicore further and further the more offset applied, as well as progressively dropping temps. By -0.15v it's a -8% single core performance and +5% multicore performance, and a lot less heat. Find the balance that's right for your workflow, for gaming, I'd suggest whatever offset provides best benchmark scores with 4-6 active threads.

- PBO is laughable. Auto gives PPT and TDC values of 1000 and EDC of 170. Manipulating these did nothing, the chip will pull 190 amps if EDC = 200, but there's no more performance returned. So I have PBO "disabled" and saw no negative effect to scores, but did see reduced power draw. I suspect this is a result PBO being straight voltage capped on boosting the CPU and nothing else, so it can't take advantage of the headroom.


----------



## finalheaven

https://www.anandtech.com/show/1580...ryzen-4000-cpus-on-b450-and-x470-motherboards

This feels like it makes it more official than ever. AMD specifically announces support for 450/470 chipsets without mentioning 370 at all.


----------



## Kagetenshi

finalheaven said:


> https://www.anandtech.com/show/1580...ryzen-4000-cpus-on-b450-and-x470-motherboards
> 
> This feels like it makes it more official than ever. AMD specifically announces support for 450/470 chipsets without mentioning 370 at all.


Yeah, well they only promised 3 generations for a particular board, so we got what we were owed.


----------



## SpecChum

I think we've done well already to be honest, I'm sat here typing on a 3900X in a C6H.

This motherboard doesn't owe me anything now, in my opinion.


----------



## Mech0z

I still hope Asus makes a bios for this top of the line board  else I really regret getting this instead of a B450 board last year for my R5 3600 

But at least this should mean that 3900 and 3950 will be cheaper on the used market as B450 and X470 owners will get 4xxx chips instead.


----------



## SpecChum

Mech0z said:


> I still hope Asus makes a bios for this top of the line board  else I really regret getting this instead of a B450 board last year for my R5 3600
> 
> But at least this should mean that 3900 and 3950 will be cheaper on the used market as B450 and X470 owners will get 4xxx chips instead.


I wouldn't hold your breath I'm afraid, ASUS were one of the major players pushing to move on and ignore the 3xx/4xx going forward.


----------



## tcclaviger

Once the C7H bios is released, I and I'm sure others, will being putting in some serious time in modifying the C6E bios to accept Zen 3. 

The C6E is, from a technical aspects, superior board to the C7H and I'd prefer to stick with it. If Asus had released a C7E or C8E they would've gotten another sale, but alas...


----------



## Mech0z

SpecChum said:


> I wouldn't hold your breath I'm afraid, ASUS were one of the major players pushing to move on and ignore the 3xx/4xx going forward.


Year I know, but one can still hope  if not I guess I my wallet might not have a say if I have to get a B550 board^^


----------



## CentroX

It is still bull**** imo. ASUS Crosshair VI is a beast and should habe zen 3 support. 

It is better then most gen 2 boards.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

tcclaviger said:


> Once the C7H bios is released, I and I'm sure others, will being putting in some serious time in modifying the C6E bios to accept Zen 3.
> 
> The C6E is, from a technical aspects, superior board to the C7H and I'd prefer to stick with it. If Asus had released a C7E or C8E they would've gotten another sale, but alas...



Yup.

If they're doing the C7H and putting in all the work for the 400 series, then they might as well go ahead and do the C6H later on as it is the flagship. We have flashback and a 16MB chip, so a BIOS that only supports Zen3 for example wouldn't be an issue.


They're both using basically the same BIOS.


----------



## CentroX

Dr. Vodka said:


> tcclaviger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once the C7H bios is released, I and I'm sure others, will being putting in some serious time in modifying the C6E bios to accept Zen 3.
> 
> The C6E is, from a technical aspects, superior board to the C7H and I'd prefer to stick with it. If Asus had released a C7E or C8E they would've gotten another sale, but alas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> If they're doing the C7H and putting in all the work for the 400 series, then they might as well go ahead and do the C6H later on as it is the flagship. We have flashback and a 16MB chip, so a BIOS that only supports Zen3 for example wouldn't be an issue.
> 
> 
> They're both using basically the same BIOS.
Click to expand...

So there is a chance for this board then?


----------



## Brko

Of course. C6H will have Zen3 support. 
At the end, it will be all-around story with AM4 socket "all boards supports all generations" but with limited support. Eg. Boards witj 128Mb (16MB) BIOS chips shall be trimmed to Zen2 and Zen3 support with "Zen3" Beta BIOS.

But afterwards, AMD will never again make such a promise like it did for AM4 back in 2016. From Zen4 and further, we can expect maximum 2 generations per chipset (still 100% more than on Team Blue) or n+1 of what Team Blue decide to do.

Crosshair VI Hero is, IMHO, No.1 X370 board in terms of community and popularity. If any board of 300-series chipset should/will get Zen3 support, C6H is the one.

So just relax and enjoy. We still have 5-6 months before Zen3 (some say late 2020, some say september 2020) launch and certainly 2-3 weeks more for AMD and MBO makers polish beta BIOSes for older-than-5x0-boards.

Cheers.


----------



## finalheaven

Dr. Vodka said:


> Yup.
> 
> If they're doing the C7H and putting in all the work for the 400 series, then they might as well go ahead and do the C6H later on as it is the flagship. We have flashback and a 16MB chip, so a BIOS that only supports Zen3 for example wouldn't be an issue.
> 
> 
> They're both using basically the same BIOS.





Brko said:


> Of course. C6H will have Zen3 support.
> At the end, it will be all-around story with AM4 socket "all boards supports all generations" but with limited support. Eg. Boards witj 128Mb (16MB) BIOS chips shall be trimmed to Zen2 and Zen3 support with "Zen3" Beta BIOS.
> 
> But afterwards, AMD will never again make such a promise like it did for AM4 back in 2016. From Zen4 and further, we can expect maximum 2 generations per chipset (still 100% more than on Team Blue) or n+1 of what Team Blue decide to do.
> 
> Crosshair VI Hero is, IMHO, No.1 X370 board in terms of community and popularity. If any board of 300-series chipset should/will get Zen3 support, C6H is the one.
> 
> So just relax and enjoy. We still have 5-6 months before Zen3 launch and certainly 2-3 weeks more for AMD and MBO makers polish beta BIOSes for older-than-5x0-boards.
> 
> Cheers.


I think there is a misunderstanding. ASUS was one of the brands that specifically requested/demanded that AMD not support the older chipsets. AMD went against ASUS and will provide support for 400 series chipsets, but its up to ASUS. It will be similar to a beta bios like x370 support for Ryzen 2 3000. AMD will not support x370 although the community can try to create a hacked/modified version. 

ASUS did not want to support x470 and there is no official support for x370. Extremely doubtful that ASUS will voluntarily support x370 especially since AMD will not do so, and ASUS is the one that did not want AMD to support 400 and 300 series chipsets.

Edit: This is why many consumers are stating they will not purchase ASUS mobos in the future. See reddit.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

CentroX said:


> So there is a chance for this board then?


Before today, AMD wouldn't even provide an AGESA base for older boards, so you couldn't even consider the possibility.

Now that they're providing the support for 400 series chipsets, there's a chance as both 300 series and 400 series chipsets are basically the same, and in particular the C7H and C6H are pretty similar on their own, too.

Just give it time. If this board gets it, it'll be later, probably as an alpha BIOS provided unofficially in the forums by a rep with a size 50 font warning that you're on your own if you flash it. We at least can look forward to that possibility at some point now.




finalheaven said:


> I think there is a misunderstanding. ASUS was one of the brands that specifically requested/demanded that AMD not support the older chipsets. AMD went against ASUS and will provide support for 400 series chipsets, but its up to ASUS. It will be similar to a beta bios like x370 support for Ryzen 2 3000. AMD will not support x370 although the community can try to create a hacked/modified version.
> 
> ASUS did not want to support x470 and there is no official support for x370. Extremely doubtful that ASUS will voluntarily support x370 especially since AMD will not do so, and ASUS is the one that did not want AMD to support 400 and 300 series chipsets.
> 
> Edit: This is why many consumers are stating they will not purchase ASUS mobos in the future. See reddit.



Of course it was ASUS pushing back against this, but now they have to do the work. We'll see.


----------



## shockGG

https://twitter.com/hms1193/status/1262778942303371265

Take it with a huge grain of salt.


----------



## finalheaven

shockGG said:


> https://twitter.com/hms1193/status/1262778942303371265
> 
> Take it with a huge grain of salt.


As much I am not expecting it, it would be nice if ASUS supports it.

Quotes from the Stilt:



The Stilt said:


> Adding Ryzen Gen. 4 support to 300-series boards most likely won't be possible through modding, or even through the means available to ODMs in case they wanted to help their customers in this regard.
> 
> For 400-series boards with 128Mbit NOR on them, maybe, as its not blocked lineup of SKUs, but I expect that the ODMs cannot help with that either in case the community fails.
> 
> So at this point I wouldn't expect that 400-series boards outside of ASUS Crosshair VII Hero, ASUS X470-F GAMING, ASUS X470-I GAMING, ASUS X470-PRO and ASUS X470-PLUS GAMING, ASRock X470 Taichi and MSI MAX 400-series boards will support 4th gen. Ryzen, even in theory.





The Stilt said:


> I don't expect that AMD will allow the CPUs to run on 300-series chipsets at all.
> 
> In case the 300-series chipsets, despite the official incompability aren't explicitly blocked, then at least ASRock X370 Taichi users can mod their board by replacing the existing 128Mbit NOR with a compatible 256Mbit one and start using
> X470 Taichi bios, which is otherwise compatible and among the supported boards due to its chipset and sufficient NOR size. Requires soldering but is generally extremely easy to do, but obviously its not something that the masses would and could do.


----------



## Brko

finalheaven said:


> I think there is a misunderstanding. ASUS was one of the brands that specifically requested/demanded that AMD not support the older chipsets. AMD went against ASUS and will provide support for 400 series chipsets, but its up to ASUS. It will be similar to a beta bios like x370 support for Ryzen 2 3000. AMD will not support x370 although the community can try to create a hacked/modified version.
> 
> ASUS did not want to support x470 and there is no official support for x370. Extremely doubtful that ASUS will voluntarily support x370 especially since AMD will not do so, and ASUS is the one that did not want AMD to support 400 and 300 series chipsets.
> 
> Edit: This is why many consumers are stating they will not purchase ASUS mobos in the future. See reddit.


Yes, l am perfectly aware about Asus policy. They are most hated MBO maker currently. They are widely known for their commitment to Intel and nVidia.

Still, l am hopeful and optimistic regarding driving Zen3 CPU on my C6H.


https://videocardz.com/newz/something-gigabyte-msi-and-amd-do-not-want-you-to-see

https://disq.us/url?url=https://www...0kto:nDv41Rdm-gt1hwUbbdKODAewl14&cuid=1019326

This is Asus. Good products but somewhat bad attitude.


----------



## datspike

C6H is already a bit flaky with Zen2 support, so I would not be surprised if Asus would not release a bios at all.

I've tested the one of the MSI's B450 Max boards lately and was surprised about how much I've liked the bios. Just hoping for B550 Unify to have BCLK, if so I would happily buy that board for 4000 APU/Zen3 testing


----------



## tcclaviger

Asus are known for their fire and forget BIOS treatment. 

Do not expect X370 Zen 3, ever, unless a person mods the bios themselves. 

Asus could care less for their "halo" products the moment the replacement is released.

They have long history of "**** it" with known and acknowledged bugs being allowed to exist because they simply don't care anymore.


----------



## CubanB

I was confident 12 months ago, this time less so. I'm going to use this board into the future regardless, even as a second PC or hand me down. But I always hoped for 4000 series compatibility. Just for flexibility and options, buying used.. replacing a failed CPU etc. I'm faced with a few options going forwards..

1 - Ride it out with this board and purchase nothing.

2 - Purchase X470 Taichi and hope for compatibility with 4000 series.. (Asrock isn't very good with BIOS, slow updates, not a large community of users etc). Just because AMD says it can support it, doesn't mean they will do a good job.

3 - Wait for B550 and get whichever model.. the benefit if compability for PCIe 4.0, if the GPU's ever catch up enough to take advantage of it. But specs are currently unknown outside of some basic pics. And the price for high end B550 will be higher than most expect in my opinion. I don't believe they will be very "budget".

T-Topology is a factor here as I like running 4 sticks for maximum capacity, plus I already own the sticks. This board and the Taichi both are T-Topology.. the B550 boards are currently unknown.

What do you guys think? I've read the last page or two and there's varying opinions. The X470 Taichi is a current option because I can get it cheap (locally), and that's probably a temporary situation.. in other words, I need to purchase it soon.. or not at all.

Feels like a roll of the dice no matter what you do. It's hard to predict the AMD/Asus situation when it comes to support. Even if there is support, how buggy could it be? Very likely IMO. I've seen it said that AMD will block support for X370, even if board makers find loopholes, and it seems ASUS isn't even that willing in the first place? But in the last 12 months, A320 board was able to run 3950X without AMD blocking it? This whole complicated mess is pretty annoying.

I do believe this board SHOULD get support, because hardware wise.. it's probably the most capable of the entire lineup, and it also has USB Flashback. It's pretty much a X470 CHVII. But who knows?


----------



## finalheaven

CubanB said:


> I was confident 12 months ago, this time less so. I'm going to use this board into the future regardless, even as a second PC or hand me down. But I always hoped for 4000 series compatibility. Just for flexibility and options, buying used.. replacing a failed CPU etc. I'm faced with a few options going forwards..
> 
> 1 - Ride it out with this board and purchase nothing.
> 
> 2 - Purchase X470 Taichi and hope for compatibility with 4000 series.. (Asrock isn't very good with BIOS, slow updates, not a large community of users etc). Just because AMD says it can support it, doesn't mean they will do a good job.
> 
> 3 - Wait for B550 and get whichever model.. the benefit if compability for PCIe 4.0, if the GPU's ever catch up enough to take advantage of it. But specs are currently unknown outside of some basic pics. And the price for high end B550 will be higher than most expect in my opinion. I don't believe they will be very "budget".
> 
> T-Topology is a factor here as I like running 4 sticks for maximum capacity, plus I already own the sticks. This board and the Taichi both are T-Topology.. the B550 boards are currently unknown.
> 
> What do you guys think? I've read the last page or two and there's varying opinions. The X470 Taichi is a current option because I can get it cheap (locally), and that's probably a temporary situation.. in other words, I need to purchase it soon.. or not at all.
> 
> Feels like a roll of the dice no matter what you do. It's hard to predict the AMD/Asus situation when it comes to support. Even if there is support, how buggy could it be? Very likely IMO. I've seen it said that AMD will block support for X370, even if board makers find loopholes, and it seems ASUS isn't even that willing in the first place? But in the last 12 months, A320 board was able to run 3950X without AMD blocking it? This whole complicated mess is pretty annoying.
> 
> I do believe this board SHOULD get support, because hardware wise.. it's probably the most capable of the entire lineup, and it also has USB Flashback. It's pretty much a X470 CHVII. But who knows?


I would recommend that you wait until all the B550 and X670 chipsets are out and then decide. No need to rush unto the X470 Taichi now if you can use this board. 

On a separate note, I was thinking what other ODM is best (aside for ASUS). It seems every ODM has issues though including MSI and Gigabyte. I was under the impression that ASRock was quick with bioses.

What is the next best alternative to Asus? Who has the best support? I'm refraining from asking about hardware because each ODM has their high end.


----------



## tivook

finalheaven said:


> I would recommend that you wait until all the B550 and X670 chipsets are out and then decide. No need to rush unto the X470 Taichi now if you can use this board.
> 
> On a separate note, I was thinking what other ODM is best (aside for ASUS). It seems every ODM has issues though including MSI and Gigabyte. I was under the impression that ASRock was quick with bioses.
> 
> What is the next best alternative to Asus? Who has the best support? I'm refraining from asking about hardware because each ODM has their high end.


I'd say MSI?

They've always been fast with x370 updates to my knowledge and iirc, they pushed for x470 support with zen 3 according to gamers nexus.


----------



## Fanu

tcclaviger said:


> The C6E is, from a technical aspects, superior board to the C7H and I'd prefer to stick with it.


From comparisons I've read, it's really not - they are comparable but I think C7H has slightly better VRM (not that it matters much, cause even "inferior" C6H has overkill VRM capable of LN2 OCs) and C7H has better memory topology (more suited for the usual 2 sticks of RAM setup)

But yeah, as an owner of the highest end X370 motherboard ever made (Crosshair VI Extreme) it would have been nice to see support for Zen 3 CPUs - this just goes to show there is little point in spending big bucks on highest end boards:

1) BIOS updates aren't released any faster (nor are there more BIOS releases) for highest end motherboards (you usually have to wait longer for BIOS updates compared to low/mid range motherboards )
2) VRM is total overkill even on high end boards let alone enthusiast boards like the extreme series
3) Feature set (wifi, bluetooth, m.2 slots, audio, dual bios) is already present on mid-range and high-end motherboards 
4) You get same level and duration of support as on other motherboards
5) Quality is very good starting with low end motherboards (I've had MSI/Gigabyte low end intel CPU boards for years without any of them dying or even any of the ports dying)

I'd say buying cheaper boards makes more sense - these are the boards that get best support since they get sold the most (are in the hands of most people), you don't pay extra for features you're never going to use (LN2 VRM) and you can use all the same CPUs as in your Extreme motherboard 

Extreme series would make sense if they had support for CPUs that other motherboard series don't, but they all support the same CPUs..


----------



## Brko

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=2&v=1N2NCpZ6Otk

6:41 - AMD Statement: "NO support for 300-series chipset motherboard".

So, if AMD says that, ASUS sure as hell won't do it.

12 days were needed for AMD changes their mind for 400-series. Maybe another 12-20 will be needed for backtracking to 300-series


----------



## 1nterceptor

Fanu said:


> From comparisons I've read, it's really not - they are comparable but I think C7H has slightly better VRM (not that it matters much, cause even "inferior" C6H has overkill VRM capable of LN2 OCs) and C7H has better memory topology (more suited for the usual 2 sticks of RAM setup)
> 
> But yeah, as an owner of the highest end X370 motherboard ever made (Crosshair VI Extreme) it would have been nice to see support for Zen 3 CPUs - this just goes to show there is little point in spending big bucks on highest end boards:
> 
> 1) BIOS updates aren't released any faster (nor are there more BIOS releases) for highest end motherboards (you usually have to wait longer for BIOS updates compared to low/mid range motherboards )
> 2) VRM is total overkill even on high end boards let alone enthusiast boards like the extreme series
> 3) Feature set (wifi, bluetooth, m.2 slots, audio, dual bios) is already present on mid-range and high-end motherboards
> 4) You get same level and duration of support as on other motherboards
> 5) Quality is very good starting with low end motherboards (I've had MSI/Gigabyte low end intel CPU boards for years without any of them dying or even any of the ports dying)
> 
> I'd say buying cheaper boards makes more sense - these are the boards that get best support since they get sold the most (are in the hands of most people), you don't pay extra for features you're never going to use (LN2 VRM) and you can use all the same CPUs as in your Extreme motherboard
> 
> Extreme series would make sense if they had support for CPUs that other motherboard series don't, but they all support the same CPUs..


Well said! There is apsolutely no need for the average user or even an enthusiast to buy extreme/highest end/uber MBO's anymore - unless you are an extreme overclocker... But than again, good mid-range MBO's have great VRM's these days so... I made a mistake, just like you i guess, and bought a high-end MBO back when first gen Ryzen came out - but i don't intend to do that again... I believe that the upcoming B550 will be a great product in terms of quality, connectivity and support, in another words - most bang for your buck just like B450 is today. Anyway, here is a list i got on the upcoming models of B550:

1. ASRock B550 Taichi
2. ASRock B550 Steel Legend
3. ASRock B550M Steel Legend
4. ASRock B550 PG Velocity
5. ASRock B550 Phantom Gaming 4 (WI - FI)
6. ASRock B550 Phantom Gaming 4
7. ASRock B550 Phantom Gaming - ITX
8. ASRock B550 Extreme4
9. ASRock B550 Pro4
10. ASRock B550M Pro4 (WI - FI)
11. ASRock B550M Pro4
12. ASRock B550 THW
13. ASRock B550 TW
14. ASRock B550M - HDV
15. ASRock B550M - ITX
16. ASUS ROG STRIX B550 - E GAMING
17. ASUS ROG STRIX B550 - F GAMING (WI - FI)
18. ASUS ROG STRIX B550 - F GAMING
19. ASUS ROG STRIX B550 - I GAMING
20. ASUS TUF GAMING B550 - PLUS
21. ASUS TUF GAMING B550M - PLUS (WI - FI)
22. ASUS TUF GAMING B550M - PLUS
23. ASUS PRIME B550 - PLUS
24. ASUS PRIME B550M - A (WI - FI)
25. ASUS PRIME B550M - A
26. ASUS PRIME B550M - K1
27. Biostar B550GTQ
28. Biostar B550GTA
29. Gigabyte B550 AORUS MASTER
30. Gigabyte B550 AORUS PRO (WI - FI)
31. Gigabyte B550 AORUS PRO
32. Gigabyte B550M AORUS PRO
33. Gigabyte B5501 AORUS PRO AX
34. Gigabyte B550 AORUS ELITE
35. Gigabyte B550 GAMING X
36. Gigabyte B550M GAMING
37. Gigabyte B550M DS3H AC1
38. Gigabyte B550M DS3H
39. Gigabyte B550M HU
40. Gigabyte B550M S2H
41. MSI MEG B550 UNIFY
42. MSI MPG B550 GAMING CARBON WIFI
43. MSI MPG B550 GAMING EDGE WIFI
44. MSI MPG B550 GAMING EDGE
45. MSI MPG B550 GAMING PLUS
46. MSI MAG B550 TOMAHAWK
47. MSI MAG B550M MORTAR WIFI
48. MSI MAG B550M MORTAR
49. MSI MAG B550M BAZOOKA
50. MSI B550 - A PRO
51. MSI B550M PRO
52. MSI B550M PRO - VDH WIFI
53. MSI B550M PRO - VDH
54. MSI B550M PRO - DASH
55. SOYO B550M

I apologize if this is OT


----------



## roco_smith

*Brko*



tcclaviger said:


> Once the C7H bios is released, I and I'm sure others, will being putting in some serious time in modifying the C6E bios to accept Zen 3.
> 
> The C6E is, from a technical aspects, superior board to the C7H and I'd prefer to stick with it. If Asus had released a C7E or C8E they would've gotten another sale, but alas...


I totally agree with you my C6E is far superior on many high ends X470 motherboards ,from plenty hardware , fan headers and powerful VRM. I will keep mine until AM5 mature , but it will nice is a modded Bios is release later for Zen 3 on this board


----------



## Kildar

New issue recently popping up.
System will not ramp up after being idle for a while.
Have to reboot to get back to max boost.

Anyone else seen this?

CHanging power plans does not help.


----------



## Dollar

BUFUMAN said:


> Quick Info: Don't use the Top USB Ports for your Input devices.
> You will have huge ISR Counts on Wdf01000.sys with our Crosshair VI. I had issues with my System Performance it feels now snappy again.
> 
> Please check it with Latency Monitor. Just move your mouse and watch the counts if your are using the top row, unplug mouse and use the ports directly underneath. Reset latency Monitor and check ISR Counts again, it should be 0 now.
> 
> (@UEFI i disabeld XHCI and USB Legacy Mode just to test it.)



It bothered me to see people having different results with this ISR count on the same motherboard and bios version so I kept digging and It appears to be USB driver related. If you use the default windows 10 AMD USB driver that shows (microsoft) after it then you will get climbing ISR count from wdf01000.sys on every USB port. I didn't get ISR counts climbing on the Asmedia USB port because I had previously installed the Asmedia driver for it.

If you care about these ISR counts and want to get rid of them I suggest you enable the Asmedia 3.1 port and put your mouse on it before proceeding because changing the driver will kill the port until you update the root hub for it too. For the rest of the USB ports you can put the old AMD driver on them and the ISR counts will stop. If you installed the AMD chipset drivers you should have a folder left at C:\AMD.


Right click the AMD USB controller and select update driver > browse my computer > point it to that c:\AMD folder with subfolders checked and it should update.


Now you should be on the old AMD USB driver dated 1/22/2018 but the ports wont work. After this update you will see a new unknown device show up after the device manager refreshes. Now do the same thing with that unknown device, point it to that AMD folder and now the USB port will work again and you should stop seeing ISR counts rising in latencymon when you move your mouse or type on a keyboard. I don't think this works for the top four USB ports near the cmos/flashback switches because those are wired straight into the CPU.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

BUFUMAN said:


> Quick Info: Don't use the Top USB Ports for your Input devices.
> You will have huge ISR Counts on Wdf01000.sys with our Crosshair VI. I had issues with my System Performance it feels now snappy again.
> 
> Please check it with Latency Monitor. Just move your mouse and watch the counts if your are using the top row, unplug mouse and use the ports directly underneath. Reset latency Monitor and check ISR Counts again, it should be 0 now.
> 
> (@UEFI i disabeld XHCI and USB Legacy Mode just to test it.)













You mean these? I've always used the USB2 ports (black ones) for my input devices, never noticed the issue. Good to know. 

...Now that you mention it, I have a USB Composite capture stick that I use to do some VHS -> digital work from time to time, some captures had audio and video out of sync... I use that row for the stick. If these ports are bugged...

I'll have to look further into this. Thanks.


----------



## abso

Dollar said:


> It bothered me to see people having different results with this ISR count on the same motherboard and bios version so I kept digging and It appears to be USB driver related. If you use the default windows 10 AMD USB driver that shows (microsoft) after it then you will get climbing ISR count from wdf01000.sys on every USB port. I didn't get ISR counts climbing on the Asmedia USB port because I had previously installed the Asmedia driver for it.
> 
> If you care about these ISR counts and want to get rid of them I suggest you enable the Asmedia 3.1 port and put your mouse on it before proceeding because changing the driver will kill the port until you update the root hub for it too. For the rest of the USB ports you can put the old AMD driver on them and the ISR counts will stop. If you installed the AMD chipset drivers you should have a folder left at C:\AMD.
> 
> 
> Right click the AMD USB controller and select update driver > browse my computer > point it to that c:\AMD folder with subfolders checked and it should update.
> 
> 
> Now you should be on the old AMD USB driver dated 1/22/2018 but the ports wont work. After this update you will see a new unknown device show up after the device manager refreshes. Now do the same thing with that unknown device, point it to that AMD folder and now the USB port will work again and you should stop seeing ISR counts rising in latencymon when you move your mouse or type on a keyboard. I don't think this works for the top four USB ports near the cmos/flashback switches because those are wired straight into the CPU.


I followed the instructions and indeed the ISR counts dont go up anymore on the lower USB Ports as well as the ones at the front of my PC-Case. Question is how reliable is the display of those IRS counts because in theory having lanes go directly to the CPU should give the lowest latency and 0 latency which IRS counts not going up at all suggests should be impossible.


----------



## PJVol

*@Dollar*

What if latencymon reports >1.500 ms for DPC max (just was moving mouse during LM run). Could this point to some serious problem or i shouldn't worry ?










Spoiler



_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CONCLUSION
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Your system seems to be having difficulty handling real-time audio and other tasks. You may experience drop outs, clicks or pops due to buffer underruns. One or more DPC routines that belong to a driver running in your system appear to be executing for too long. One problem may be related to power management, disable CPU throttling settings in Control Panel and BIOS setup. Check for BIOS updates. 
LatencyMon has been analyzing your system for 0:00:16 (h:mm:ss) on all processors.

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
SYSTEM INFORMATION
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Computer name: DESKTOP-UCPHC8N
OS version: Windows 10 , 10.0, build: 19041 (x64)
Hardware: ASRock, X370 Taichi
CPU: AuthenticAMD AMD Ryzen 5 3600X 6-Core Processor 
Logical processors: 12
Processor groups: 1
RAM: 16318 MB total

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU SPEED
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Reported CPU speed: 380 MHz

Note: reported execution times may be calculated based on a fixed reported CPU speed. Disable variable speed settings like Intel Speed Step and AMD Cool N Quiet in the BIOS setup for more accurate results.

WARNING: the CPU speed that was measured is only a fraction of the CPU speed reported. Your CPUs may be throttled back due to variable speed settings and thermal issues. It is suggested that you run a utility which reports your actual CPU frequency and temperature.

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
MEASURED INTERRUPT TO USER PROCESS LATENCIES
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
The interrupt to process latency reflects the measured interval that a usermode process needed to respond to a hardware request from the moment the interrupt service routine started execution. This includes the scheduling and execution of a DPC routine, the signaling of an event and the waking up of a usermode thread from an idle wait state in response to that event.

Highest measured interrupt to process latency (µs): 217,50
Average measured interrupt to process latency (µs): 5,759231

Highest measured interrupt to DPC latency (µs): 214,40
Average measured interrupt to DPC latency (µs): 1,992435

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
REPORTED ISRs
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Interrupt service routines are routines installed by the OS and device drivers that execute in response to a hardware interrupt signal.

Highest ISR routine execution time (µs): 14,640
Driver with highest ISR routine execution time: Wdf01000.sys - Среда выполнения платформы драйвера режима ядра, Microsoft Corporation

Highest reported total ISR routine time (%): 0,000406
Driver with highest ISR total time: Wdf01000.sys - Среда выполнения платформы драйвера режима ядра, Microsoft Corporation

Total time spent in ISRs (%) 0,000406

ISR count (execution time <250 µs): 2446
ISR count (execution time 250-500 µs): 0
ISR count (execution time 500-999 µs): 0
ISR count (execution time 1000-1999 µs): 0
ISR count (execution time 2000-3999 µs): 0
ISR count (execution time >=4000 µs): 0

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
REPORTED DPCs
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
DPC routines are part of the interrupt servicing dispatch mechanism and disable the possibility for a process to utilize the CPU while it is interrupted until the DPC has finished execution.

Highest DPC routine execution time (µs): 1612,290
Driver with highest DPC routine execution time: ntoskrnl.exe - NT Kernel & System, Microsoft Corporation

Highest reported total DPC routine time (%): 0,088425
Driver with highest DPC total execution time: ntoskrnl.exe - NT Kernel & System, Microsoft Corporation

Total time spent in DPCs (%) 0,101646

DPC count (execution time <250 µs): 7418
DPC count (execution time 250-500 µs): 0
DPC count (execution time 500-999 µs): 149
DPC count (execution time 1000-1999 µs): 52
DPC count (execution time 2000-3999 µs): 0
DPC count (execution time >=4000 µs): 0

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
REPORTED HARD PAGEFAULTS
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Hard pagefaults are events that get triggered by making use of virtual memory that is not resident in RAM but backed by a memory mapped file on disk. The process of resolving the hard pagefault requires reading in the memory from disk while the process is interrupted and blocked from execution.

Process with highest pagefault count: none

Total number of hard pagefaults 0
Hard pagefault count of hardest hit process: 0
Number of processes hit: 0

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
PER CPU DATA
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 0 Interrupt cycle time (s): 0,609191
CPU 0 ISR highest execution time (µs): 1,920
CPU 0 ISR total execution time (s): 0,000525
CPU 0 ISR count: 1952
CPU 0 DPC highest execution time (µs): 953,730
CPU 0 DPC total execution time (s): 0,027413
CPU 0 DPC count: 6929
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 1 Interrupt cycle time (s): 0,536736
CPU 1 ISR highest execution time (µs): 0,0
CPU 1 ISR total execution time (s): 0,0
CPU 1 ISR count: 0
CPU 1 DPC highest execution time (µs): 1,030
CPU 1 DPC total execution time (s): 0,000004
CPU 1 DPC count: 4
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 2 Interrupt cycle time (s): 0,538009
CPU 2 ISR highest execution time (µs): 0,0
CPU 2 ISR total execution time (s): 0,0
CPU 2 ISR count: 0
CPU 2 DPC highest execution time (µs): 1,140
CPU 2 DPC total execution time (s): 0,000005
CPU 2 DPC count: 7
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 3 Interrupt cycle time (s): 0,217738
CPU 3 ISR highest execution time (µs): 0,0
CPU 3 ISR total execution time (s): 0,0
CPU 3 ISR count: 0
CPU 3 DPC highest execution time (µs): 0,0
CPU 3 DPC total execution time (s): 0,0
CPU 3 DPC count: 0
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 4 Interrupt cycle time (s): 0,134044
CPU 4 ISR highest execution time (µs): 0,0
CPU 4 ISR total execution time (s): 0,0
CPU 4 ISR count: 0
CPU 4 DPC highest execution time (µs): 30,150
CPU 4 DPC total execution time (s): 0,000078
CPU 4 DPC count: 10
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 5 Interrupt cycle time (s): 0,131303
CPU 5 ISR highest execution time (µs):  0,0
CPU 5 ISR total execution time (s): 0,0
CPU 5 ISR count: 0
CPU 5 DPC highest execution time (µs): 0,0
CPU 5 DPC total execution time (s): 0,0
CPU 5 DPC count: 0
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 6 Interrupt cycle time (s): 0,558364
CPU 6 ISR highest execution time (µs): 0,0
CPU 6 ISR total execution time (s): 0,0
CPU 6 ISR count: 0
CPU 6 DPC highest execution time (µs): 1612,290
CPU 6 DPC total execution time (s): 0,168446
CPU 6 DPC count: 637
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 7 Interrupt cycle time (s): 0,375923
CPU 7 ISR highest execution time (µs): 0,0
CPU 7 ISR total execution time (s): 0,0
CPU 7 ISR count: 0
CPU 7 DPC highest execution time (µs): 1224,740
CPU 7 DPC total execution time (s): 0,001328
CPU 7 DPC count: 11
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 8 Interrupt cycle time (s): 0,140489
CPU 8 ISR highest execution time (µs): 3,730
CPU 8 ISR total execution time (s): 0,000043
CPU 8 ISR count: 111
CPU 8 DPC highest execution time (µs): 32,780
CPU 8 DPC total execution time (s): 0,000083
CPU 8 DPC count: 14
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 9 Interrupt cycle time (s): 0,138929
CPU 9 ISR highest execution time (µs): 0,0
CPU 9 ISR total execution time (s): 0,0
CPU 9 ISR count: 0
CPU 9 DPC highest execution time (µs): 0,0
CPU 9 DPC total execution time (s): 0,0
CPU 9 DPC count: 0
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 10 Interrupt cycle time (s): 0,120679
CPU 10 ISR highest execution time (µs): 0,0
CPU 10 ISR total execution time (s): 0,0
CPU 10 ISR count: 0
CPU 10 DPC highest execution time (µs): 0,0
CPU 10 DPC total execution time (s): 0,0
CPU 10 DPC count: 0
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 11 Interrupt cycle time (s): 0,124751
CPU 11 ISR highest execution time (µs): 14,640
CPU 11 ISR total execution time (s): 0,000221
CPU 11 ISR count: 383
CPU 11 DPC highest execution time (µs): 79,540
CPU 11 DPC total execution time (s): 0,000085
CPU 11 DPC count: 7
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## abso

What it looks for me recording it during a game.

Does anyone have a clue what hard pagefault count is?


----------



## xAD3r1ty

Does anyone get better results running DRAM Frequency Switcher at 500khz instead of 300? or stability at all? would it increase ram temps?


----------



## SpecChum

xAD3r1ty said:


> Does anyone get better results running DRAM Frequency Switcher at 500khz instead of 300? or stability at all? would it increase ram temps?


I suppose it could help with stability as the supply voltage transitions could, potentially, be smoother, but I doubt it'd make much difference except make the VRM run a little hotter.


----------



## Pilotasso

Looks like we will get refreshes for ZEN2 CPU's and CH6 might live on with these.


----------



## akira2080

To be honstly that not what we all hope for here.


Ryzen 4000 is what I wish Crosshair VI could support. 



Please AMD. Please Stilt, please Shamano, please 1usmus.


Does we have any hope for this to happen?




If this will not happen, so I am definetly not the person who will rush to sell my board for something like b550 or x570.
I will probably just buy for me some 3900x instead rather than completely swap whole system. 



Or most probably skip any upgrade at all as a symbolic protest action.:boxing3:


----------



## akira2080

Brko said:


> Of course. C6H will have Zen3 support.
> At the end, it will be all-around story with AM4 socket "all boards supports all generations" but with limited support. Eg. Boards witj 128Mb (16MB) BIOS chips shall be trimmed to Zen2 and Zen3 support with "Zen3" Beta BIOS.
> 
> But afterwards, AMD will never again make such a promise like it did for AM4 back in 2016. From Zen4 and further, we can expect maximum 2 generations per chipset (still 100% more than on Team Blue) or n+1 of what Team Blue decide to do.
> 
> Crosshair VI Hero is, IMHO, No.1 X370 board in terms of community and popularity. If any board of 300-series chipset should/will get Zen3 support, C6H is the one.
> 
> So just relax and enjoy. We still have 5-6 months before Zen3 (some say late 2020, some say september 2020) launch and certainly 2-3 weeks more for AMD and MBO makers polish beta BIOSes for older-than-5x0-boards.
> 
> Cheers.



Amen / \ / \ / \


----------



## LicSqualo

akira2080 said:


> Amen / \ / \ / \


Amen / \ / \ / \


----------



## akira2080

3900x ordered. 

Shops started stocks clearing with a very good offers!



Can't wait to test it. Lastly.




Was out of the forum for a while. Can anyone tell me which last BIOS was good for 3900x?


----------



## akira2080

CubanB said:


> I was confident 12 months ago, this time less so. I'm going to use this board into the future regardless, even as a second PC or hand me down. But I always hoped for 4000 series compatibility. Just for flexibility and options, buying used.. replacing a failed CPU etc. I'm faced with a few options going forwards..
> 
> 1 - Ride it out with this board and purchase nothing.
> 
> 2 - Purchase X470 Taichi and hope for compatibility with 4000 series.. (Asrock isn't very good with BIOS, slow updates, not a large community of users etc). Just because AMD says it can support it, doesn't mean they will do a good job.
> 
> 3 - Wait for B550 and get whichever model.. the benefit if compability for PCIe 4.0, if the GPU's ever catch up enough to take advantage of it. But specs are currently unknown outside of some basic pics. And the price for high end B550 will be higher than most expect in my opinion. I don't believe they will be very "budget".
> 
> T-Topology is a factor here as I like running 4 sticks for maximum capacity, plus I already own the sticks. This board and the Taichi both are T-Topology.. the B550 boards are currently unknown.
> 
> What do you guys think? I've read the last page or two and there's varying opinions. The X470 Taichi is a current option because I can get it cheap (locally), and that's probably a temporary situation.. in other words, I need to purchase it soon.. or not at all.
> 
> Feels like a roll of the dice no matter what you do. It's hard to predict the AMD/Asus situation when it comes to support. Even if there is support, how buggy could it be? Very likely IMO. I've seen it said that AMD will block support for X370, even if board makers find loopholes, and it seems ASUS isn't even that willing in the first place? But in the last 12 months, A320 board was able to run 3950X without AMD blocking it? This whole complicated mess is pretty annoying.
> 
> I do believe this board SHOULD get support, because hardware wise.. it's probably the most capable of the entire lineup, and it also has USB Flashback. It's pretty much a X470 CHVII. But who knows?





I do the simplest calculation for you. As I am from Europe ,sorry it will be in Euro. But you will get the picture I guess.


Skip to TL;DR to awoid longlasting ,boring calculation from some random dude..


*
You take the blue pill..*


Let say you would like to go for the budget available x570 motherboard. 

From what I have been found you should look at Asus Prime X570-P as something more or less afordable in terms of VRM. 



It will cost you around 190 Eur.


Let say you could sell your Crosshair VI for around 120-130 Eur on second hand market. 



By doing so you are sellng better quality board with better everything and it actually looking like downgrade to me. 

Downgrade for extra 60 Eur. 



Just to be able to use what? 

Let say you want to buy 4700X. This probably will give some 15-20% advantage in games vs 3700X. Because of increased IPC and other.


It will start selling at around 380 Eur or even greater if there will be no competittor from Intel. 



It means you need around 380 Eur for 4700X + 60 Eur for cheapest but affordable Mobo which results in min 440 EUR!!




+ hustle of swaping whole system.



*
You take the red pill...*




You keep your perfetly builded ,well designed with awesome VRM Crosshair VI Hero.


And just keep looking how shops will start to clear stocks on 3700X ,3800x or 3900x. 



They allready started at least here in Europe.


For the same 420 Eur which you want spend by buying budget low x570+ryzen 4700x somewhere in future you could buy allready right now, right here the beast named Ryzen 3900x. Or even you can save around 150 Eur and buy Ryzen 3700x. 



Also you will keep your favorite and Top-tier motherboard.


And obviously 3900x will be faster in any application against 4700X.


I am not so sure about the games. Probably increased IPC will give better results with 4700X ,but I do not think that someone except Cybersportist will feel any different between 150 FPS and 165 FPS. 



Let be real.
IPC increase is just a marketing, good marketing from AMD.




I do not want you guys just become blind by Marketing Team. Keep Calm. Keep your Crosshair. Buy ryzen 3000 and wait till DDR5 platforms will appear. Also skip first generation of products which support DDR5 because it always hustle(first adopters = free beta testers) and extra money. 



*TL;DR*


Skip 1st nextgen of DDR5(AM5) or even second gen of DDR5(AM5) with your top tier Crosshair VI + Ryzen 3000(3700X and higher will be more than enough for most if not all of us) 

Buying mobo for only 1 gen is not how AMD user should act. 

Definetly not.


If you still think to buy something for only one-two gens you should watch for new and shiny INTEL platforms.


----------



## Brko

@akira2080

I have a very similar plan. Sure as hell will not get rid of my flagship X370 board for some midrange X570, X670 or B550 board.

If C6H will support Zen3 - l'll go with Zen3 (l had all 3 generations of Ryzen on it so far).
If C6H will NOT support Zen3 - l'll go max out with Zen2 (R9 3900X or even 3950X - some rumors about Zen2 refreshes XT but l'm finding that less likely).

But, still optimistic in forecast that we will run Zen3 on C6H either way - official or unofficial (modding scene).

And to conclude - will NOT sell C6H for peanuts, but also never again will buy Assus flagship board...ever.


----------



## roco_smith

Brko said:


> @akira2080
> 
> I have a very similar plan. Sure as hell will not get rid of my flagship X370 board for some midrange X570, X670 or B550 board.
> 
> If C6H will support Zen3 - l'll go with Zen3 (l had all 3 generations of Ryzen on it so far).
> If C6H will NOT support Zen3 - l'll go max out with Zen2 (R9 3900X or even 3950X - some rumors about Zen2 refreshes XT but l'm finding that less likely).
> 
> But, still optimistic in forecast that we will run Zen3 on C6H either way - official or unofficial (modding scene).
> 
> And to conclude - will NOT sell C6H for peanuts, but also never again will buy Assus flagship board...ever.


We are in the same board, I very please with my flagship CH6E 3900X and will still strong for a couple of years more , if we get ryzen 4000 bios support will be the cherry of my cake


----------



## Pilotasso

I am not fully updated on the modded BIOSes but do they enable PCI 4 on X370? I am still rocking on BIOS 7401 which was the last time it was enabled officially from ASUS.


----------



## tcclaviger

Laughs at X470 in 3920X/3900XT rumors....

My last flagship board from Asus, R4BE, served me well for ... like 5 years. C6H/C6E, yet another Shamino heavily influenced design, yep it'll do the same.

Same as you Roco, as soon as Zen 3 drops, if it's not supported on C6E I'll be buying the very top dog Zen 2 to live with for a few years or until a modded bios comes available.

Regarding modding PCIE 4 into bios, almost positive it cannot be done without completely having access to AGESA. If you look at the Aida info, your Zen 2 is already using PCIE 4 internally, and then cutting it to 3 on all out bound communications lanes. So frustrating... back when 3.0 came out it was just a small patch file to enable 3.0 on 2.0 boards when you had a 3.0 capable cpu (Rampage 4 non black edition using Sandy Bridge EP).


----------



## akira2080

SpecChum said:


> 3900x ordered - arriving tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Might have to leave this page when I get my new chip.
> 
> I've been reading on "overclocking" it and I really don't think I'm gonna bother, so I'll have to join "stockclock.net" instead
> 
> Seems a tiny undervolt and that 1usmus power plan is all you need.





Same bro. Ordered top beast 3900x. Awaiting it arrival. 



What the most best BIOS to use?


----------



## SpecChum

akira2080 said:


> Same bro. Ordered top beast 3900x. Awaiting it arrival.
> 
> 
> 
> What the most best BIOS to use?


I'm on latest, 7704, working really well, no issues at all 

I've not done anything, all at stock. I did try PBO, but it pulls more Watts and I don't really notice any improvements, so I turned that off as well.

Only thing is now there's a rumoured 3900XT refresh, which will probably clock slightly higher, allegedly due in a couple months, which is annoying since I just bought this 3900X lol


----------



## akira2080

SpecChum said:


> I'm on latest, 7704, working really well, no issues at all
> 
> I've not done anything, all at stock. I did try PBO, but it pulls more Watts and I don't really notice any improvements, so I turned that off as well.
> 
> Only thing is now there's a rumoured 3900XT refresh, which will probably clock slightly higher, allegedly due in a couple months, which is annoying since I just bought this 3900X lol



Hmm really. It says launching at July. Intresting. They promise also a price cut to existing models. Maybe I should wait a bit. Thank you for the information bro.


----------



## akira2080

SpecChum said:


> I'm on latest, 7704, working really well, no issues at all
> 
> I've not done anything, all at stock. I did try PBO, but it pulls more Watts and I don't really notice any improvements, so I turned that off as well.
> 
> Only thing is now there's a rumoured 3900XT refresh, which will probably clock slightly higher, allegedly due in a couple months, which is annoying since I just bought this 3900X lol



If you bought from internet I think you have rights to return it without explanation within some period of time. Just ask your provider.


----------



## SpecChum

akira2080 said:


> If you bought from internet I think you have rights to return it without explanation within some period of time. Just ask your provider.


Only if you've not used it, it basically gives you reasonable opportunity to examine the product, but once it's used it's deemed as accepted - unless it's faulty of course, but that's completely different.

It's what I do for a job actually, well, defending claims of this nature, not making them 

Saying that, I got it from Amazon, who don't seem to care even if you admit it's used lol

I actually got it for a decent price as it randomly went down to £414 and I saw it, but it's back up to £439.98 now.


----------



## finalheaven

SpecChum said:


> I'm on latest, 7704, working really well, no issues at all
> 
> I've not done anything, all at stock. I did try PBO, but it pulls more Watts and I don't really notice any improvements, so I turned that off as well.
> 
> Only thing is now there's a rumoured 3900XT refresh, which will probably clock slightly higher, allegedly due in a couple months, which is annoying since I just bought this 3900X lol


Saw that as well, but its only a rumor. It is odd to release a refresh when the Zen 3 is just around the corner. I bought my 3900x right before you did for $380. Most likely a bump of 100-200mhz I'm guessing, if true.


----------



## Fanu

Should I be worried at HWinfo64 reporting max chipset temperature of 58C? I keep SOC voltage at 1.03125V (cause my memory isn't stable at 3333CL14 otherwise), and SOC LLC at lvl2 (120% current capability and 300KHz switching frequency)


----------



## The Sandman

Fanu said:


> Should I be worried at HWinfo64 reporting max chipset temperature of 58C? I keep SOC voltage at 1.03125V (cause my memory isn't stable at 3333CL14 otherwise), and SOC LLC at lvl2 (120% current capability and 300KHz switching frequency)



You'll be fine.
My current setup after one hour of Prime95 with 90% memory usage hits 51c on Chipset Temp but I'm run a custom loop plus a 120mm fan behind mobo. (left overs from FX9590 lol)

Text file below if it's of any help, maybe something to compare against?


----------



## SpecChum

Fanu said:


> Should I be worried at HWinfo64 reporting max chipset temperature of 58C? I keep SOC voltage at 1.03125V (cause my memory isn't stable at 3333CL14 otherwise), and SOC LLC at lvl2 (120% current capability and 300KHz switching frequency)


Those voltages are nothing to do with the chipset that temperature is from, the SoC is on the CPU itself.

The thing that is 58C is the chip under the ROG heatsink just below your graphics card - mine gets to well over 60C if I'm gaming for longer periods, it's fine 

In fact, it's 53C now and I'm literally only typing on Chrome


----------



## akira2080

SpecChum said:


> Only if you've not used it, it basically gives you reasonable opportunity to examine the product, but once it's used it's deemed as accepted - unless it's faulty of course, but that's completely different.
> 
> It's what I do for a job actually, well, defending claims of this nature, not making them
> 
> Saying that, I got it from Amazon, who don't seem to care even if you admit it's used lol
> 
> I actually got it for a decent price as it randomly went down to £414 and I saw it, but it's back up to £439.98 now.



To be honestly the major supplier dropped price to 3900x allready, so I do not know if I should expect even more price slump...So hard to wait argh!!! Hold me PLZ! )


As always.


Patient will be rewarded!


----------



## SpecChum

akira2080 said:


> To be honestly the major supplier dropped price to 3900x allready, so I do not know if I should expect even more price slump...So hard to wait argh!!! Hold me PLZ! )
> 
> 
> As always.
> 
> 
> Patient will be rewarded!


I didn't even know about the refresh when I ordered, so my conscience is clear


----------



## akira2080

I weighted carefully all consequencies and taking in consideration that price droped around 14% now, do not see it can fall another 10% from here and if so than not that awfull to be honestly. I still have a really good deal (420 Eur to be pricesly).



Ordered for myself 3900x without bothering about upcoming 5% cosmetic lift in performance too. Wish me it will be the golden one! )


P:S: anybody needs 2600X in perfect condition? :thumb:


----------



## SpecChum

akira2080 said:


> I weighted carefully all consequencies and taking in consideration that price droped around 14% now, do not see it can fall another 10% from here and if so than not that awfull to be honestly. I still have a really good deal (420 Eur to be pricesly).
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered for myself 3900x without bothering about upcoming 5% cosmetic lift in performance too. Wish me it will be the golden one! )
> 
> 
> P:S: anybody needs 2600X in perfect condition? :thumb:


Gonna put my 1700 on sale soon (does 3477 on IMC *hint hint*) lol 

Seems most, if not all new 3900X's seems to clock nice, but I'm at default anyway, so I'm not too fussed.

All my CCX1 cores hit 4.6GHz or higher


----------



## akira2080

SpecChum said:


> Gonna put my 1700 on sale soon (does 3477 on IMC *hint hint*) lol
> 
> Seems most, if not all new 3900X's seems to clock nice, but I'm at default anyway, so I'm not too fussed.
> 
> All my CCX1 cores hit 4.6GHz or higher





That's great mate! Will share my results this week :thumb:


----------



## SpecChum

Pity there's not a way to set the base frequency and boost yourself, so you can set the 4.1Ghz and 4.8MHz via BIOS on an "old" 3900X.

Unless there is, and I'm just not aware?

P-State won't work as I seem to recall that sets a static voltage?


----------



## userxy79

R7 [email protected],8 GHz on CH VI even yet, does not make any Sense upgrading to 3900x or 3950x <--- (wish) yet.

Comming from AM3 Phenom 955 [email protected],6Ghz on Asus Sabertooth. This was a huge Gain in CPU/RAM Performance. Especially in Singlecore Performance but also very good in Multicore Performance. 

Maximum 30% gain, against Ryzen 1th Gen to Ryzen 3th Gen in Benchmarks, in reality its may 10-30% compared across.

And I bought CH IV in foresight, till 2020 predicted by AMD to support AM4 till 2020 Ryzen Gen. In 4 Years, I thought, it could be able to reach 50% improvement compared to Gen. (Ryzen 1xxx) to last Gen. (4xxx). Stupid me... 

I think even 4xxx Series or Refresh XT 3xxx Series does not make any noticeable and explainable Reason to Upgrade.

Maybe 3900X(T) or 3950X(T) could be worth it upgrading needed the Power right now if so. But in long sight of view, from my Point of actual Hardware, to skip first (maybe Second Gen of DDR5 Platform) should bring a 100% effordable gain and could be explainable. 

Maybe I am wrong, maybe I am not, who knows. Time will tell and past has told  

Gesendet von meinem BAH2-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sneida

hi, i have the possibility to switch to a newer board (x570). which one would you go for after owning the vi hero for 2 years? dont need absolute highend, but it should not be "worse" than the vi hero in terms of overclockability, bois update availability and so on...?

fyi - currently running a 3900x on it, works flawlessly with the newest official bios. benchmark results are in line with online published 3900x reviews. 1 thing i can't manage though is getting ram clock higher than 3533 (2x16 gb 3200cl14 b-die with dram calculator safe settings).


----------



## tivook

SpecChum said:


> I'm on latest, 7704, working really well, no issues at all
> 
> I've not done anything, all at stock. I did try PBO, but it pulls more Watts and I don't really notice any improvements, so I turned that off as well.
> 
> Only thing is now there's a rumoured 3900XT refresh, which will probably clock slightly higher, allegedly due in a couple months, which is annoying since I just bought this 3900X lol


Rumor says it will have a boost clock of 4,8 ghz over certain core(s) which is more than slightly imo  

It will be faster than 3950x on single threaded apps ( games ).


----------



## finalheaven

SpecChum said:


> Gonna put my 1700 on sale soon (does 3477 on IMC *hint hint*) lol
> 
> Seems most, if not all new 3900X's seems to clock nice, but I'm at default anyway, so I'm not too fussed.
> 
> All my CCX1 cores hit 4.6GHz or higher


Where will you be selling it? And does yours have the segfault bug? If so, get a "new" replacement from AMD first.


----------



## finalheaven

sneida said:


> hi, i have the possibility to switch to a newer board (x570). which one would you go for after owning the vi hero for 2 years? dont need absolute highend, but it should not be "worse" than the vi hero in terms of overclockability, bois update availability and so on...?
> 
> fyi - currently running a 3900x on it, works flawlessly with the newest official bios. benchmark results are in line with online published 3900x reviews. 1 thing i can't manage though is getting ram clock higher than 3533 (2x16 gb 3200cl14 b-die with dram calculator safe settings).


As it was revealed that ASUS was against making older chipsets be compatible, I don't know if I would buy ASUS again. I would suggest a high-end B550 board or wait for the X670 chipset, and go with either MSI or ASRock. Both have issued bios updates quickly enough especially for their top end mainboards.

It is expected that this may be the last generation before the switch to AM5 and DDR5 though. If you can live with 3900x, perhaps waiting for Zen 4 (5000 series) may be a good idea. Although purchasing first gen DDR5 is probably a bad idea as the price and performance ratio of new DDR is usually horrible.


----------



## The Stilt

finalheaven said:


> As it was revealed that ASUS was against making older chipsets be compatible, I don't know if I would buy ASUS again. I would suggest a high-end B550 board or wait for the X670 chipset, and go with either MSI or ASRock. Both have issued bios updates quickly enough especially for their top end mainboards.
> 
> It is expected that this may be the last generation before the switch to AM5 and DDR5 though. If you can live with 3900x, perhaps waiting for Zen 4 (5000 series) may be a good idea. Although purchasing first gen DDR5 is probably a bad idea as the price and performance ratio of new DDR is usually horrible.


Just out of curiosity, where was it stated that ASUS opposed the idea of supporting 400-series motherboards on 4th gen. Ryzen CPUs?


----------



## finalheaven

The Stilt said:


> Just out of curiosity, where was it stated that ASUS opposed the idea of supporting 400-series motherboards on 4th gen. Ryzen CPUs?


It was revealed by one of the youtube reviewers (one of the big ones), but I do not recall which one it was. It was quite big on reddit.

Edit: Found one of the references here:


----------



## The Stilt

finalheaven said:


> It was revealed by one of the youtube reviewers (one of the big ones), but I do not recall which one it was. It was quite big on reddit.
> 
> Edit: Found one of the references here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5X-8vZtml8&t=1434s


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## SpecChum

finalheaven said:


> Where will you be selling it? And does yours have the segfault bug? If so, get a "new" replacement from AMD first.


Not 100% sure yet, but probably on another UK based tech forum I frequent, bought and sold a few bits on there.

No idea about the segfault bug, I don't run Linux, but I've never had any issues with it and I've never noticed anything unusual.


----------



## akira2080

tivook said:


> Rumor says it will have a boost clock of 4,8 ghz over certain core(s) which is more than slightly imo
> 
> It will be faster than 3950x on single threaded apps ( games ).





I am sure it will be faster. Around 5-10% so to make Intel 10900k a number 2 in Benchmarks again.


Thats the purpose of this cosmetic upgrades.




It also will be priced maybe same or slightly lower than intel i9-10900k. 



Right now price for i9-10900k starting from 589 Eur.


I would say if 3900XT will be release it will be sold around 539 Eur. 





3900X is 420 Eur now on sales. means 16% cheaper than hipotetical 3900XT.


I see 3900x as a good deal tbh.


----------



## tcclaviger

My .02...

3900xt, if it's actually a 200mhz flat increase, so 4100 base, 4350 heavy multitasking, 4800 max single core, it's going to trounce the 10900k, the 3950x, and everything else in single core. It will also erase Intel in multi core, and significantly narrow the gap to the 3950x (though not quite pass it).

It will make the burn of no Zen3 on x370 that much smaller.

This will leave the Failure-Lake version 99 14nm++++++++++++++ as relevant in like 3 work loads lol.... low res, low quality gaming, some adobe apps, and memory bottlenecked synthetic benchmarks...

My extremely nice 3900x sample is up for sale the day the xt releases (if it does), presuming it will function in the C6E...
1.2v stable @ 4300 allcore stable.

PS: 10900k is already second in a lot of benchmarks to the 3900x, see cpuz link in my sig. That's stock voltage and boost behavior + pbo and 103.4bclk... configured the same the 3900xt will be 580-590 single core aka max boost 10900k territory.


----------



## Pilotasso

naaah, the 4900X should be quite faster than the 3900XT. Not only due to IPC+Mhz but also because the entire cache subsystem is shareable between all cores on the CCX complex effectively doubling the amount of accessible cache for each one of them.

You know about intel boasting about lighly threaded apps in their CPU's? They'll eat crow when this thing comes out.


----------



## andheartman

Asus? NEVER!!!!!! Problems do not stop and after a while update support from motherboards ends .......


----------



## TheRic89

Dr. Vodka said:


> You mean these? I've always used the USB2 ports (black ones) for my input devices, never noticed the issue. Good to know.
> 
> ...Now that you mention it, I have a USB Composite capture stick that I use to do some VHS -> digital work from time to time, some captures had audio and video out of sync... I use that row for the stick. If these ports are bugged...
> 
> I'll have to look further into this. Thanks.


I use the top USB ports and only installed the chipset driver from AMD website. Don't appear to be having any latency issues.


----------



## honder

*c6e questions*

Hello everyone, recently got c6e and ryzen 3900(non x), going to build it tomorrow. I have a few questions, before I start building:
1. Is the last bios 7704 most stable?
2. All I need to bios flashback is a mb and a connected psu?
3. Could I reach 3600cl16 on this board with crucial ballistix 3600cl16?


----------



## SpecChum

honder said:


> Hello everyone, recently got c6e and ryzen 3900(non x), going to build it tomorrow. I have a few questions, before I start building:
> 1. Is the last bios 7704 most stable?
> 2. All I need to bios flashback is a mb and a connected psu?
> 3. Could I reach 3600cl16 on this board with crucial ballistix 3600cl16?


1. I've not had an real issues for many BIOS', but yes, 7704 is fine 
2. Yes
3. I'd say so, the IMC on Zen 2 is rather good


----------



## TheRic89

With limited support now coming with the X370 boards, is there much benefit other than longer cpu support gained by upgrading to X570 or B550?


----------



## MishelLngelo

TheRic89 said:


> With limited support now coming with the X370 boards, is there much benefit other than longer cpu support gained by upgrading to X570 or B550?


If your hart is set to to Zen 3 and 4000 series than yes. Even if there was support for them by some miracle, it will not be full support like with 550/570.


----------



## Fanu

TheRic89 said:


> With limited support now coming with the X370 boards, is there much benefit other than longer cpu support gained by upgrading to X570 or B550?


If you are currently on ryzen 1xxx or 2xxx, I think a better plan would be staying on X370 and upgrading to upcoming ryzen 3600XT, 3800XT or 3900XT (or go with the 3xxx series in general), skip ryzen 4xxx CPUs and wait for Ryzen 5xxx CPUs (which will come with a new AM5 socket and DDR5 support)

Going from X370 to X570/B550 just to be able to upgrade to Ryzen 4xxx series makes little sense - it will provide same core counts (even if it provides more cores, can you really make use of more than 16 cores? If yes, you need threadripper) and at most 20% performance increase over ryzen 3xxx CPUs

Spending money on new motherboard and CPU cause of 20% performance increase and PCIe 4.0 is imo pointless - I'd rather wait AM5 and Ryzen 5xxx for a much larger performance increase and better feature set (DDR5, Thunderbolt?, more USB 3 gen 2x2 - or whatever its called, chipset that doesnt require cooling, potentially PCIe 5.0, full feature WiFi6, 5/10GB ethernet, etc)


----------



## Dollar

Can some owners please confirm ANOTHER very weird issue with this motherboard? Any ASUS team members lurking OCN still? 


system info beforehand:
3700x (stock)
Asus Crosshair VI running latest 7704 bios

If I cold start the computer everything boots fine but if I test memory performance I can see it will be less than normal. If I restart the PC from within windows and test again then the performance is back to normal. I have confirmed this with 1usmus dram calc benchmark and aida64. The extra 1ns latency is the easiest way to tell but read and copy performance also suffer. This caused me a huge headache while tuning memory timings by making me think a specific timing or voltage had caused a performance regression when it was just a bug with this board or platform as a whole.

The second problem is just me repeating what I posted before about the sleep bug. CLDO_VDDG and CLDO_VDDP completely reset to stock values of 0.950 and 0.900 respectively if you put the computer to sleep and wake it. So if you need your 0.950 CLDO_VDDP and 1.05 CLDO_VDDG and then sleep the computer it will wake up and give you 0.900 CLDO_VDDP and 0.950 CLDO_VDDG causing instability. 

If you use hibernation instead of sleep then the voltages don't get reset but that will trigger the memory performance bug I mentioned above. If you use sleep then the memory performance bug doesn't happen but your voltages get reset to stock. So I can't use either....

I know @*Aretak* was able to reproduce it in this thread but why is the internet so quiet about this? Is it just a few people experiencing these bugs or are people just not paying attention to the performance of their system?


----------



## SpecChum

Dollar said:


> Can some owners please confirm ANOTHER very weird issue with this motherboard? Any ASUS team members lurking OCN still?
> 
> 
> system info beforehand:
> 3700x (stock)
> Asus Crosshair VI running latest 7704 bios
> 
> If I cold start the computer everything boots fine but if I test memory performance I can see it will be less than normal. If I restart the PC from within windows and test again then the performance is back to normal. I have confirmed this with 1usmus dram calc benchmark and aida64. The extra 1ns latency is the easiest way to tell but read and copy performance also suffer. This caused me a huge headache while tuning memory timings by making me think a specific timing or voltage had caused a performance regression when it was just a bug with this board or platform as a whole.
> 
> The second problem is just me repeating what I posted before about the sleep bug. CLDO_VDDG and CLDO_VDDP completely reset to stock values of 0.950 and 0.900 respectively if you put the computer to sleep and wake it. So if you need your 0.950 CLDO_VDDP and 1.05 CLDO_VDDG and then sleep the computer it will wake up and give you 0.900 CLDO_VDDP and 0.950 CLDO_VDDG causing instability.
> 
> If you use hibernation instead of sleep then the voltages don't get reset but that will trigger the memory performance bug I mentioned above. If you use sleep then the memory performance bug doesn't happen but your voltages get reset to stock. So I can't use either....
> 
> I know @*Aretak* was able to reproduce it in this thread but why is the internet so quiet about this? Is it just a few people experiencing these bugs or are people just not paying attention to the performance of their system?


My guess would be memory training, as in any of them you've got set to auto. They're maybe being trained higher from a cold start, then retrain more tighter on a warm reboot.

Only solution would be to manually set anything from auto to whatever value you know is good.

Again, just a guess.

Sleep bug is a known issue, and I don't think there's a fix.


----------



## Pilotasso

TheRic89 said:


> With limited support now coming with the X370 boards, is there much benefit other than longer cpu support gained by upgrading to X570 or B550?


Besides a very famous tweet, any reliable source mentioned that?


----------



## TheRic89

Pilotasso said:


> Besides a very famous tweet, any reliable source mentioned that?



I was meaning limited as in most likely no support for zen 3 on x370 or possibly beta at best as it stands now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilotasso

Thx, but thats not what I asked


----------



## Kagetenshi

Hi guys,
Does anyone have any bios saves they can send (on the latest bios) that can get the very limits out of boost etc on the 3900x.
I think we should start something like this and share it around. Also perhaps different common configs for different cooling or memory configurations?
Let me know what the engineers in our community think.


----------



## sneida

*3900x*

hi,

quickly wanted to share with you my experience with the 3900x so far.

for me it works best to set everything to auto and where possible default except:
* cpu llc 1
* cpu negative offset -0.03x
* memory settings (dram calculator)
* 1usmus universal power plan

single core clock goes up to 4650mhz.
compared to all default settings the performance is not lower with the settings above, temperatures are down ~-10°C! (aida stress test ~80°C max - h150i pro with quiet settings - can't really hear it that way)


----------



## abso

sneida said:


> hi,
> 
> quickly wanted to share with you my experience with the 3900x so far.
> 
> for me it works best to set everything to auto and where possible default except:
> * cpu llc 1
> * cpu negative offset -0.03x
> * memory settings (dram calculator)
> * 1usmus universal power plan
> 
> single core clock goes up to 4650mhz.
> compared to all default settings the performance is not lower with the settings above, temperatures are down ~-10°C! (aida stress test ~80°C max - h150i pro with quiet settings - can't really hear it that way)


Where are the Bios settings that are required to use teh 1usmus Plan? I cant find them in the C6H Bios except Global C-State Control.


----------



## CubanB

Is anyone running PCIE4.0 or was it bugged? I think 7306 was the last version that had Gen 4 support, and it was disabled somewhere around August? There were plenty of AGESA updates since that point, but does that even matter if you're using a manual OC? Or were there other board bugs that made it not worthwhile? I don't think Gen 4 matters much at the moment, but in the future it could..


----------



## Pilotasso

BIOS 7401 still has PCIE 4


----------



## BUFUMAN

TheRic89 said:


> I use the top USB ports and only installed the chipset driver from AMD website. Don't appear to be having any latency issues.


Check the drivers information. I just informed you all about that behavior just a few weeks ago.


----------



## sneida

abso said:


> Where are the Bios settings that are required to use teh 1usmus Plan? I cant find them in the C6H Bios except Global C-State Control.


advanced\amd cbs\nbio common options\smu common options 
cppc
cppc preferred cores


----------



## Voido

Hi. 

I've built 2 PCs with Crosshair 6 and both of them have some troubles. 

1st computer - my own. So I have 3800CL16 stable with my Ryzen 3600x but sometimes I boot the PC and all memory tests are failing and the reboot solves the issue. This happens probably 1/50 times but still bothers me as it is the only case of instability. Would appreciate any advice on this one or some ways to debug this. 

2nd computer was built for my friend. My friend isn't very good in computers and any unstable behaviour of it causes some panic. There's R5 1600AF and Patriot Memory(PVS416G400C9K) that is on Stock settings. This system failed working on stock, the reason: Sometimes the screen goes black and the CPU fan as if stops for a moment and starts again and this cycle loops. The Q-code displayed at that very moment is 8. Not 08 or 80. Just 8. This happens really rare, perhaps once a week but still this bothers a lot as it can crash any moment.

Sometimes the system doesn't wake up from sleep. AA Q-code is displayed as if everything is fine. 

What we tried here:
I supposed that the issue is the plastic backplate of Hyper 212 Evo but this issue happened later on Stock AM4 cooler. Tried setting manual voltages for both RAM and CPU - issue happens again. 

We have now changed the CPU to R5 1400 to test if there's some compatibility with AF CPU as it came out later than the latest CH6 bios, we haven't confirmed random black-screen-shutdown yet as we replaced it only yesterday but problems with not waking up still there. Also, there's a cold start for some reason. 

P.S. I also never trusted to Patriot and I think the issue can be with the RAM despite it passing the tests successfully. 

Let me know if there's anything I missed. 

Any help will be very appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## MadSkiLLz

Can anyone help me please having issues with my board, tried every config of hardware from 1500x, 2600 1 stick 2 sticks in every slot config, tried to bios flashback with multiple sticks in fat 32/16 nothing works.

Basically every time I try and boot it just gives me a q code 8, not 08 just 8, tried searching everywhere but none of the solutions seem to help, my mobo bios flashback is not working nor is the rgb cycle it it just stuck on red when off and goes to white when I try and boot or even with just the 24pin and no hardware in the board, tried resetting and clearing cmos also tired leaving the battery out for 24 hours with no hardware in. Still the same thing code 8 and can't get flashback to work.

With just the 24pin connected the chip in the pics I have attached gets scorching hot, so was wondering if this is normal or does it seem shorted out? And does anyone know what replacement part I can use or what circuit that specific chip is for? Really like this mobo but it seems bricked and cannot find info on the chip part number.

The no on the chip is 038-A1 1708CA l. It's the rog chip in the pics.









Sent from my PRA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## xzamples

Does the ROG Crosshair VI have 16 MB bios?


----------



## allavatar2

*maybe*



xzamples said:


> Does the ROG Crosshair VI have 16 MB bios?



32 mb duble bios


----------



## akira2080

Pilotasso said:


> BIOS 7401 still has PCIE 4



Why if I am rolling back to 7401 using my flashbios option I still have PCIE 3? Any ideas?


----------



## Plissken

So I have updated the ASMedia 3.1 USB driver from Device Manager with this one

ASMedia Technology Inc - USB - 1.16.58.1
http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._48409e1b91048d3d491024523e1047fb7d2fd999.cab

(had the Microsoft's default driver before for all the USBs, I'm on the latest Windows 10 2004 with the latest AMD Chipset drivers)

and then connected the mouse from the USB 2.0 black port (big latency issues on there by just moving the mouse) to the ASMedia USB 3.1 red port and now I get 0 ISR with the infamous wdf01000.sys!

Many thanks to BUFUMAN for pointing the issue and Dollar for the solution!


----------



## akira2080

allavatar2 said:


> 32 mb duble bios



Extreme version probably?


Crosshair VI Hero and Hero Wi-Fi have only 16mb.


Also you can check all motherboards for ROM BIOS SIZE from this list


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...FnsZYZiW1pfiDZnKCjaXyzd1o/edit#gid=2112472504


----------



## abso

Plissken said:


> So I have updated the ASMedia 3.1 USB driver from Device Manager with this one
> 
> ASMedia Technology Inc - USB - 1.16.58.1
> http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._48409e1b91048d3d491024523e1047fb7d2fd999.cab
> 
> (had the Microsoft's default driver before for all the USBs, I'm on the latest Windows 10 2004 with the latest AMD Chipset drivers)
> 
> and then connected the mouse from the USB 2.0 black port (big latency issues on there by just moving the mouse) to the ASMedia USB 3.1 red port and now I get 0 ISR with the infamous wdf01000.sys!
> 
> Many thanks to BUFUMAN for pointing the issue and Dollar for the solution!


Shouldnt it be 0 on the black ones as well after installing the drivers?


----------



## Dave001

xzamples said:


> Does the ROG Crosshair VI have 16 MB bios?


Yes, Both the Hero and the Extreme have a 16MB bios.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

Plissken said:


> So I have updated the ASMedia 3.1 USB driver from Device Manager with this one
> 
> ASMedia Technology Inc - USB - 1.16.58.1
> http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._48409e1b91048d3d491024523e1047fb7d2fd999.cab
> 
> (had the Microsoft's default driver before for all the USBs, I'm on the latest Windows 10 2004 with the latest AMD Chipset drivers)
> 
> and then connected the mouse from the USB 2.0 black port (big latency issues on there by just moving the mouse) to the ASMedia USB 3.1 red port and now I get 0 ISR with the infamous wdf01000.sys!
> 
> Many thanks to BUFUMAN for pointing the issue and Dollar for the solution!


I've actually updated mine quite a while ago and it's actually 1.16.59.1. You might be able to update it even further. I've never had any issues with it and It's been on here since release. Crosshair VI Hero - Windows 10 2004 with latest AMD Chipset Drivers as well. 

https://www.station-drivers.com/ind...tory&Itemid=353&func=fileinfo&id=4162&lang=en


----------



## candasulas

Hello to everyone.
Within 10-15 days, I will receive the Asus X370 Crosshair Extreme motherboard. 
(I don't give money, it comes as a gift)

My current system includes Ryzen 7 3800x, 
Asus B450-E Gaming and 
64gb (4x16) 3200Mhz Gskill Tridentz Ram 
and Asus Strix Vega 64.

I thought of including the X370 Crosshair motherboard system, which will come as a gift. 
Can I use it without any problems with the processors and rams I have? 
I also think of doing overclocking. So would it make sense to switch to ASUS CH Extreme X370?

Can you give me an idea?


----------



## BUFUMAN

Plissken said:


> So I have updated the ASMedia 3.1 USB driver from Device Manager with this one
> 
> 
> 
> ASMedia Technology Inc - USB - 1.16.58.1
> 
> http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._48409e1b91048d3d491024523e1047fb7d2fd999.cab
> 
> 
> 
> (had the Microsoft's default driver before for all the USBs, I'm on the latest Windows 10 2004 with the latest AMD Chipset drivers)
> 
> 
> 
> and then connected the mouse from the USB 2.0 black port (big latency issues on there by just moving the mouse) to the ASMedia USB 3.1 red port and now I get 0 ISR with the infamous wdf01000.sys!
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks to BUFUMAN for pointing the issue and Dollar for the solution!


You Welcome mate 

I will try the Asmedia, thanks for the driver link

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SpecChum

Um, guys, I think you're getting a little confused with ISR Count and what it means.

It's meant to go up, that's how it works. Whenever you move the mouse it generates an interrupt to say "hey, I've moved, do something!" - ISR Count is how many times this interrupt has fired.

On mutli-core systems you'll normally find stuff like Wdf01000 happens on the least favoured core so it causes the least impact.

It's only an issue if there's something causing the Highest Execution time to go up too high, which is what causes stutters etc.

USB2 uses this interrupt system via Wdf01000.sys, USB3 doesn't, so by using a different controller, presumably now USB3, you're shifting the ISR somewhere else, but it's still happening, otherwise your mouse pointer wouldn't move.

EDIT: For those interested, USB3 uses an MSI interrupt system by default vs the USB2 favoured legacy mode


----------



## roco_smith

candasulas said:


> Hello to everyone.
> Within 10-15 days, I will receive the Asus X370 Crosshair Extreme motherboard.
> (I don't give money, it comes as a gift)
> 
> My current system includes Ryzen 7 3800x,
> Asus B450-E Gaming and
> 64gb (4x16) 3200Mhz Gskill Tridentz Ram
> and Asus Strix Vega 64.
> 
> I thought of including the X370 Crosshair motherboard system, which will come as a gift.
> Can I use it without any problems with the processors and rams I have?
> I also think of doing overclocking. So would it make sense to switch to ASUS CH Extreme X370?
> 
> Can you give me an idea?


Just for let you know you got the best dawn board of X370 and X470 AM4 lineup ,period!!!
I own this board since the 1800X and now with the Ryzen 3000 cpu, bios update this board is even better than ever
You will not have any problems what so ever using your actual hardware, just make sure to update to the latest Bios and learn hot to do it via USB Bios flashback future.
For overclocking actually I using 4x8GB Samsung die memory at 3800 mhz pair with 3900x . cpu oc there are some ways to do it me for me the best way is trough Ryzen Master , on Bios everything else auto except your memory.


----------



## SpecChum

roco_smith said:


> Just for let you know you got the best dawn board of X370 and X470 AM4 lineup ,period!!!
> I own this board since the 1800X and now with the Ryzen 3000 cpu, bios update this board is even better than ever
> You will not have any problems what so ever using your actual hardware, just make sure to update to the latest Bios and learn hot to do it via USB Bios flashback future.
> For overclocking actually I using 4x8GB Samsung die memory at 3800 mhz pair with 3900x . cpu oc there are some ways to do it me for me the best way is trough Ryzen Master , on Bios everything else auto except your memory.


Only thing missing, for me anyway, is ARGB.

Saying that, if you've got anything Corsair that uses RGB you can just get one of these: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Corsair-RG...-RGB-Adapter/372521827376?hash=item56bc07fc30


----------



## candasulas

roco_smith said:


> Just for let you know you got the best dawn board of X370 and X470 AM4 lineup ,period!!!
> I own this board since the 1800X and now with the Ryzen 3000 cpu, bios update this board is even better than ever
> You will not have any problems what so ever using your actual hardware, just make sure to update to the latest Bios and learn hot to do it via USB Bios flashback future.
> For overclocking actually I using 4x8GB Samsung die memory at 3800 mhz pair with 3900x . cpu oc there are some ways to do it me for me the best way is trough Ryzen Master , on Bios everything else auto except your memory.



When my motherboard arrives, I will use the BIOS update as you said.
I am thinking of getting the 3950X processor in the future. I can also use that processor with this motherboard, right?
ASUS Crosshair Extreme As far as I know as VRM and Faz, the X570 is equivalent to motherboards?


----------



## Performer81

3950X is no problem with this board. If you are lucky even Ryzen 4000 lineup will run on that board, officially not but time will tell.


----------



## abso

SpecChum said:


> Um, guys, I think you're getting a little confused with ISR Count and what it means.
> 
> It's meant to go up, that's how it works. Whenever you move the mouse it generates an interrupt to say "hey, I've moved, do something!" - ISR Count is how many times this interrupt has fired.
> 
> On mutli-core systems you'll normally find stuff like Wdf01000 happens on the least favoured core so it causes the least impact.
> 
> It's only an issue if there's something causing the Highest Execution time to go up too high, which is what causes stutters etc.
> 
> USB2 uses this interrupt system via Wdf01000.sys, USB3 doesn't, so by using a different controller, presumably now USB3, you're shifting the ISR somewhere else, but it's still happening, otherwise your mouse pointer wouldn't move.
> 
> EDIT: For those interested, USB3 uses an MSI interrupt system by default vs the USB2 favoured legacy mode


Before updating the default USB drivers to the ASMedia ones Wdf01000.sys went up on all my usb ports at the back and front. The only difference I could see was it went up slower when using the top row USB3 ports at the back. With the ASMedia driver now Wdf01000.sys doesnt go up at any usb ports (USB2 & USB3) except the top row at the back that still goes up same as before. I dont think it has anything to do with USB3 or USB2 but if you connect the Mouse to a port connected via chipset or directly via CPU.

Common sense tells me that usb ports connected with lanes directly to the CPU should have lower delay than the chipset ones.


----------



## TheRic89

SpecChum said:


> Um, guys, I think you're getting a little confused with ISR Count and what it means.
> 
> It's meant to go up, that's how it works. Whenever you move the mouse it generates an interrupt to say "hey, I've moved, do something!" - ISR Count is how many times this interrupt has fired.
> 
> On mutli-core systems you'll normally find stuff like Wdf01000 happens on the least favoured core so it causes the least impact.
> 
> It's only an issue if there's something causing the Highest Execution time to go up too high, which is what causes stutters etc.
> 
> USB2 uses this interrupt system via Wdf01000.sys, USB3 doesn't, so by using a different controller, presumably now USB3, you're shifting the ISR somewhere else, but it's still happening, otherwise your mouse pointer wouldn't move.
> 
> EDIT: For those interested, USB3 uses an MSI interrupt system by default vs the USB2 favoured legacy mode


Is this actually an issue if you don't notice any stuttering during music/movies/games and latencymon says your system is suitable for real-time audio?

Thanks


----------



## SpecChum

abso said:


> Before updating the default USB drivers to the ASMedia ones Wdf01000.sys went up on all my usb ports at the back and front. The only difference I could see was it went up slower when using the top row USB3 ports at the back. With the ASMedia driver now Wdf01000.sys doesnt go up at any usb ports (USB2 & USB3) except the top row at the back that still goes up same as before. I dont think it has anything to do with USB3 or USB2 but if you connect the Mouse to a port connected via chipset or directly via CPU.
> 
> Common sense tells me that usb ports connected with lanes directly to the CPU should have lower delay than the chipset ones.


Interesting, maybe the ASMedia drivers are forcing MSI mode? All controllers on this board are USB3, so USB2 and it's legacy interrupts are emulated, which is driver dependant.

If you run this (as admin) you should see all your USB controllers are running in MSI mode. Only the HD Audio Controller should be legacy.

But I do see where you're coming from with the latency.


----------



## SpecChum

TheRic89 said:


> Is this actually an issue if you don't notice any stuttering during music/movies/games and latencymon says your system is suitable for real-time audio?
> 
> Thanks


No, it's normal. You should only have high latency if something is wrong.


----------



## abso

sneida said:


> advanced\amd cbs\nbio common options\smu common options
> cppc
> cppc preferred cores


Turned them all on Enabled but it makes no difference if I use 1usmus Universal or Ryzen Balanced. The boost clocks look the same on both power plans.


----------



## roco_smith

Performer81 said:


> 3950X is no problem with this board. If you are lucky even Ryzen 4000 lineup will run on that board, officially not but time will tell.


AMEN


----------



## BUFUMAN

SpecChum said:


> Interesting, maybe the ASMedia drivers are forcing MSI mode? All controllers on this board are USB3, so USB2 and it's legacy interrupts are emulated, which is driver dependant.
> 
> 
> 
> If you run this (as admin) you should see all your USB controllers are running in MSI mode. Only the HD Audio Controller should be legacy.
> 
> 
> 
> But I do see where you're coming from with the latency.


It is related to the driver. Thats for sure.

You can also try to use MSI Mode for Audio device this should solve issues with Sound etc.

If you don't have Sound after the reboot, your driver don't like the MSI Mode like all my Creative Cards. Just disable an reboot the system.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sneida

sneida said:


> hi,
> 
> quickly wanted to share with you my experience with the 3900x so far.
> 
> for me it works best to set everything to auto and where possible default except:
> * cpu llc 1
> * cpu negative offset -0.03x
> * memory settings (dram calculator)
> * 1usmus universal power plan
> 
> single core clock goes up to 4650mhz.
> compared to all default settings the performance is not lower with the settings above, temperatures are down ~-10°C! (aida stress test ~80°C max - h150i pro with quiet settings - can't really hear it that way)


I stand corrected: a -0.125 offset is giving me way lower temperatures without any loss in performance!

temperatures are down from initial test (asus optimized defaults) by a minimum of -15°C. was hitting 90°C in aida stability test, now barely goes over 70°C-75°C MAX.


----------



## Neoony

BUFUMAN said:


> It is related to the driver. Thats for sure.
> 
> You can also try to use MSI Mode for Audio device this should solve issues with Sound etc.
> 
> If you don't have Sound after the reboot, your driver don't like the MSI Mode like all my Creative Cards. Just disable an reboot the system.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



There is also 1.16.59.1 here https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=asmedia
Earlier date than 1.16.58.1 but its there

---
*Also new chipset drivers:* https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370
2.04.28.626


----------



## mito1172

AMD Chipset Drivers Revision Number 2.04.28.626 File Size 50 MB Release Date 6/3/2020

https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370


----------



## allavatar2

last bios for x370 5 month before :/ when is new bios comes ?


----------



## Pilotasso

This board is end of life unless ASUS decides to standout from other brands and provide us with ZEN3 suport, or the community makes a MOD BIOS. Otherwise we will not get further support.

Not protesting. It is what it is.


----------



## abso

Pilotasso said:


> This board is end of life unless ASUS decides to standout from other brands and provide us with ZEN3 suport, or the community makes a MOD BIOS. Otherwise we will not get further support.
> 
> Not protesting. It is what it is.


Did they actually make a statement about EOL? The C7H didnt get any updates as well in the last 6 month.


----------



## tcclaviger

They don't announce EOL, they just let is slip away until it's forgotten about and lost to time.

Jack = hopes and dreams of Zen 3 support or driver updates posted to their support site.


----------



## akira2080

Guys let me be honest with you.

I bought MSI B450 Tomahawk MAX board to be able to use 4700 on it and I am really impressed with this board.


I just inserted everything from C6H and within a 2 second I got same results in CINEBENCH20 and AIDA.


I still keep my C6H for my second working rig. But i barrely notice any difference at all.




MSI was good throw all this Ryzen DRAMA recently and they got my support for that. :thumb:


----------



## TheRic89

Think better performance would be had by upgrading to B550 over C6H for 3900X? B550 high end boards appear to have top tier VRMs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aretak

TheRic89 said:


> Think better performance would be had by upgrading to B550 over C6H for 3900X? B550 high end boards appear to have top tier VRMs.


You're not going to gain any performance, bar perhaps better RAM overclocking thanks to moving to a daisy chain memory layout instead of the C6H's T-topology. The C6H is already more than capable of running a 3900X to its full potential otherwise.


----------



## finalheaven

Aretak said:


> You're not going to gain any performance, bar perhaps better RAM overclocking thanks to moving to a daisy chain memory layout instead of the C6H's T-topology. The C6H is already more than capable of running a 3900X to its full potential otherwise.


Don't assume that he's using 2 dimms rather than 4. T-topology is better for 4 dimms.


----------



## akira2080

TheRic89 said:


> Think better performance would be had by upgrading to B550 over C6H for 3900X? B550 high end boards appear to have top tier VRMs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't need PCI-E 4 and B550 is way too expensive.


There is b450 x470 boards which will support Ryzen 4000.

And only MSI CONFIRMED that all MAX-series boards (including unfamous b450 Tomahawk MAX) will support Ryzen 4000.


As mentioned earlier on this tread by very repituable source C6H will not have support even in theory, because of limitation of BIOS size and because AMD will not drop bios binaries for any of X370/B350 motherboards, but without them there is nothing community can do. 

Sadly here is my love story with C6H boards ends.

P.S: On this resource you can check which b450-X470 Motherboard have 32 MB Flash ROM.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...FnsZYZiW1pfiDZnKCjaXyzd1o/edit#gid=2112472504

There is some X470 boards from ASUS which have 32 MB ROM , but STILL nothing 
officialy from them and they are also cost much more than any of b450 with 32 MB ROM FLASH which will support Ryzen 4000.




I dont feel sad becasue of AMD decision, because there is still plenty of opitons out there.


From cheap and affordable b450 boards till just upgrading your x370 boards with refreshed XT CPUs. 



And also TBH if you was reader of this SUB earlier you allready was aware that x370 will most probably not have support for Ryzen 4000 cpus.


----------



## roco_smith

akira2080 said:


> I don't need PCI-E 4 and B550 is way too expensive.
> 
> 
> There is b450 x470 boards which will support Ryzen 4000.
> 
> And only MSI CONFIRMED that all MAX-series boards (including unfamous b450 Tomahawk MAX) will support Ryzen 4000.
> 
> 
> As mentioned earlier on this tread by very repituable source C6H will not have support even in theory, because of limitation of BIOS size and because AMD will not drop bios binaries for any of X370/B350 motherboards, but without them there is nothing community can do.
> 
> Sadly here is my love story with C6H boards ends.
> 
> P.S: On this resource you can check which b450-X470 Motherboard have 32 MB Flash ROM.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...FnsZYZiW1pfiDZnKCjaXyzd1o/edit#gid=2112472504
> 
> There is some X470 boards from ASUS which have 32 MB ROM , but STILL nothing
> officialy from them and they are also cost much more than any of b450 with 32 MB ROM FLASH which will support Ryzen 4000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont feel sad becasue of AMD decision, because there is still plenty of opitons out there.
> 
> 
> From cheap and affordable b450 boards till just upgrading your x370 boards with refreshed XT CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> And also TBH if you was reader of this SUB earlier you allready was aware that x370 will most probably not have support for Ryzen 4000 cpus.


I will stick with my 3900X and CH6E and see how this Zen 3 support drama for X370 and X470 develop .If a Bios mod or Asus official Bios appears to the scene glad for all of us . At the end maybe I will keep my actual settings for a long time because is insane how expensive this new motherboards are , Intel for example The Hero 7 Z490 is 399.00 on Amazon Prime and dont even think to buy the Maximus version almost 600.00 . Looking ahead of time is look like the Crosshair 9 X670 will be around 400.00 :sadsmiley


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Thread cleaned. Please do not add fuel to the fire by replying further in non English.


----------



## looniam




----------



## MishelLngelo

ENTERPRISE said:


> Thread cleaned. Please do not add fuel to the fire by replying further in non English.


Thank you.


----------



## lDevilDriverl

Aretak said:


> You're not going to gain any performance, bar perhaps better RAM overclocking thanks to moving to a daisy chain memory layout instead of the C6H's T-topology. The C6H is already more than capable of running a 3900X to its full potential otherwise.





finalheaven said:


> Don't assume that he's using 2 dimms rather than 4. T-topology is better for 4 dimms.


C6H able to run 2x8 on 3800cl14 and 4x8 on 3800cl14. How to find that difference?


----------



## theantipop91

Did anyone else run into an issue installing the latest x370 chipset drivers on their CH6? I tried and got installation error, then tried the AMD clean utility and got the same thing?


----------



## MishelLngelo

theantipop91 said:


> Did anyone else run into an issue installing the latest x370 chipset drivers on their CH6? I tried and got installation error, then tried the AMD clean utility and got the same thing?


Try fix or uninstall chipset driver with https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...hat-block-programs-being-installed-or-removed


----------



## dynarush333

Hey all, long time lurker here.

I have had a Crosshair VI since release and it served me well. The news about x370 not supporting Ryzen 4000 was the last straw for me. The C6H will be lucky to get another bios out of ASUS.

I picked up a X570 ASRock Taichi and this board is loads better. It runs much lower voltage for the same clocks and usb devices feel so much better (its hard to explain). My 4*8 Sticks of 4000CL19 ram work at the same 3800CL16 on the Crosshair with daisy chain at 1.35v. No fan issues or cold boot problems! 

It is so nice to also see the correct sensor readouts too! And VRM's are only a little warmer than the Crosshair which is good.

I just want to thank you all for the support and information regarding the C6H over the last few years, it's been great. I just thought I would share my experience from someone that has had the C6H from the start. The support here has been better than ASUS! I don't think I will buy another ASUS board for a long time.

If any of you guys want a new board I'd go for the B550. I kinda bought this board on a whim and should have waited and saved a few pennies! Anyways enough rambling, see you all around


----------



## BUFUMAN

dynarush333 said:


> Hey all, long time lurker here.
> 
> 
> 
> I have had a Crosshair VI since release and it served me well. The news about x370 not supporting Ryzen 4000 was the last straw for me. The C6H will be lucky to get another bios out of ASUS.
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up a X570 ASRock Taichi and this board is loads better. It runs much lower voltage for the same clocks and usb devices feel so much better (its hard to explain). My 4*8 Sticks of 4000CL19 ram work at the same 3800CL16 on the Crosshair with daisy chain at 1.35v. No fan issues or cold boot problems!
> 
> 
> 
> It is so nice to also see the correct sensor readouts too! And VRM's are only a little warmer than the Crosshair which is good.
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to thank you all for the support and information regarding the C6H over the last few years, it's been great. I just thought I would share my experience from someone that has had the C6H from the start. The support here has been better than ASUS! I don't think I will buy another ASUS board for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> If any of you guys want a new board I'd go for the B550. I kinda bought this board on a whim and should have waited and saved a few pennies! Anyways enough rambling, see you all around


Have fun with your new board. I will and have to wait for B550. Next Board will be a Asrock or MSI...

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dynarush333

BUFUMAN said:


> Have fun with your new board. I will and have to wait for B550. Next Board will be a Asrock or MSI...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Thanks and I would say that is a good choice! Gigabyte seem good this time around too! I had a good run with the C6H and even with it's faults, it was/is a good board!


----------



## Kildar

I seem to have a weird problem????

My system will downclock and then not boost back up under load.

In fact, under load, it DOWN clocks to as low as 900 Mhz!

Switching power plans does not help. I have to restart the system to get it back to normal.

Anyone have any idea what might be causing this?

TIA


----------



## xzamples

Will the Crosshair VI get this BIOS? https://www.techpowerup.com/268281/...es-in-beta-bios-updates-for-asus-motherboards


----------



## xzamples

New chipset driver released 6/3/2020 https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370


----------



## ms178

xzamples said:


> Will the Crosshair VI get this BIOS? https://www.techpowerup.com/268281/...es-in-beta-bios-updates-for-asus-motherboards


I hope that the C6H won't be left behind in terms of Zen 3 support either.


----------



## dynarush333

ms178 said:


> I hope that the C6H won't be left behind in terms of Zen 3 support either.


It's already been confirmed by AMD that X370 is not supported. Had it not been for the (rightfully so) outrage, X470 would have been dropped too.


----------



## ms178

dynarush333 said:


> It's already been confirmed by AMD that X370 is not supported. Had it not been for the (rightfully so) outrage, X470 would have been dropped too.


There were some rumors that high end X370 boards such as the C6H might also get Zen 3 support, after all Zen CPUs can run without a chipset and X370 is not too different to X470; also the power delivery of the C6H is decent enough (in contrast to other first generation boards).


----------



## mito1172

ms178 said:


> There were some rumors that high end X370 boards such as the C6H might also get Zen 3 support, after all Zen CPUs can run without a chipset and X370 is not too different to X470; also the power delivery of the C6H is decent enough (in contrast to other first generation boards).


it must actually support it. No difference from x470


----------



## MishelLngelo

mito1172 said:


> it must actually support it. No difference from x470


Agreed, chipset itself is not a problem, but AMD left it to MB manufacturers to provide support and they just have no incentive to provide it to older MBs. Even BIOS is large enough although it was AMD's first excuse for not supporting or forcing support.


----------



## dynarush333

ms178 said:


> There were some rumors that high end X370 boards such as the C6H might also get Zen 3 support, after all Zen CPUs can run without a chipset and X370 is not too different to X470; also the power delivery of the C6H is decent enough (in contrast to other first generation boards).


Those rumours are incorrect. Checkout Gamers Nexus videos on the subject. 

While X370 and X470 are similar they are 3 years old and not supported by AMD for Zen 3. So mobo manufactures would have to reverse engineer the AGESA for older boards and you know ASUS won't be doing that, you can tell they'd rather drop all the 300 series boards, half of the 300 series boards don't have 1.0.0.4. But AMD will not be supporting X370 and it's not up to motherboard manufacturers, that's a direct quote from AMD.

The hardware on the C6H is fine, but the BIOS ROM is only 16mb is also a problem. The new AGESA will require 32mb. As I said, Gamers Nexus have all the info direct from AMD and Motherboard manufacturers. There might be someone in the community that might do a bios hack, but it would be pointless at the start due to the amount of AGESA AMD will no doubt release when Zen 3 hits. Plus just like the PCIE 4 stuff, AMD won't let it happen.

The C6H has had a good run and you can't grumble. You have two choices really, either get a 3950X or buy a new mobo for Zen 3. I chose the new mobo route 

@MishelLngelo Steve spoke to multiple motherboard vendors and they backed AMD's claim about bios size, he goes into in his recent zen 3 videos with great detail as to why this is the case. Anything prior to Matisse can't even read a 32mb bios for example, they had to partition the bios on boards that had 32mb to get around this

@mito1172 unfortunately it doesn't work like that as I've mentioned in this post and in the video linked

That's the latest one, but there's a few more if you look at the recent uploads:






I don't agree with this, but we were lucky to get X470 support and that might not happen till after the release of Zen 3. Seems a bit stupid, they should just make a bios for each generation.


----------



## Performer81

Maybe modders will make it happen to run an X470 Bios on our X370 Board so that there is Zen 3 support. The X370 Taichi for example can actually also run with the X470 Taichi Bios.


----------



## mito1172

MishelLngelo said:


> Agreed, chipset itself is not a problem, but AMD left it to MB manufacturers to provide support and they just have no incentive to provide it to older MBs. Even BIOS is large enough although it was AMD's first excuse for not supporting or forcing support.





dynarush333 said:


> Those rumours are incorrect. Checkout Gamers Nexus videos on the subject.
> 
> While X370 and X470 are similar they are 3 years old and not supported by AMD for Zen 3. So mobo manufactures would have to reverse engineer the AGESA for older boards and you know ASUS won't be doing that, you can tell they'd rather drop all the 300 series boards, half of the 300 series boards don't have 1.0.0.4. But AMD will not be supporting X370 and it's not up to motherboard manufacturers, that's a direct quote from AMD.
> 
> The hardware on the C6H is fine, but the BIOS ROM is only 16mb is also a problem. The new AGESA will require 32mb. As I said, Gamers Nexus have all the info direct from AMD and Motherboard manufacturers. There might be someone in the community that might do a bios hack, but it would be pointless at the start due to the amount of AGESA AMD will no doubt release when Zen 3 hits. Plus just like the PCIE 4 stuff, AMD won't let it happen.
> 
> The C6H has had a good run and you can't grumble. You have two choices really, either get a 3950X or buy a new mobo for Zen 3. I chose the new mobo route
> 
> @MishelLngelo Steve spoke to multiple motherboard vendors and they backed AMD's claim about bios size, he goes into in his recent zen 3 videos with great detail as to why this is the case. Anything prior to Matisse can't even read a 32mb bios for example, they had to partition the bios on boards that had 32mb to get around this
> 
> @mito1172 unfortunately it doesn't work like that as I've mentioned in this post and in the video linked
> 
> That's the latest one, but there's a few more if you look at the recent uploads:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1N2NCpZ6Otk
> 
> I don't agree with this, but we were lucky to get X470 support and that might not happen till after the release of Zen 3. Seems a bit stupid, they should just make a bios for each generation.


yes, unfortunately, as there is no hope


----------



## oile

I didn't know that the x370 taichi (my ex mothebroard before switching to ch6) could be transformerd in X470 taichi! Damn.
Is it not possible to have the ch7 bios on ours, I immagine. Probably they changed sensor chips and maybe topology too. Anybody tried? 

Inviato dal mio SM-G970F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## tivook

mito1172 said:


> yes, unfortunately, as there is no hope


There's always hope. Gamers Nexus said it's technically possible so yes, it is possible.

Will it happen? Only time will tell. This community has proven itself over and over again so why stop now.


----------



## sneida

sneida said:


> I stand corrected: a -0.125 offset is giving me way lower temperatures without any loss in performance!
> 
> temperatures are down from initial test (asus optimized defaults) by a minimum of -15°C. was hitting 90°C in aida stability test, now barely goes over 70°C-75°C MAX.


another update: EDC 16 gives me a 560+ cpu-z single core score (and it seems quite independent of the temperature), multicore score is lower though. without the EDC "bug" i can only reach the results on fresh startup when the coolant is still cold.


----------



## mito1172

tivook said:


> There's always hope. Gamers Nexus said it's technically possible so yes, it is possible.
> 
> Will it happen? Only time will tell. This community has proven itself over and over again so why stop now.


let's wait and see :thumb:


----------



## dynarush333

tivook said:


> There's always hope. Gamers Nexus said it's technically possible so yes, it is possible.
> 
> Will it happen? Only time will tell. This community has proven itself over and over again so why stop now.


It's still not wise to spend money on a CPU that may or may not work and relies on hacks and workarounds. Gamers Nexus also said AMD would put a stop to such workarounds so it will be like peeing in the wind. For what it's worth you're better buying a new motherboard, the C6H has had a good run. Time to accept it's lived it course now. Otherwise you're going to be disappointed all over again. Most of the people who are good at said hacking have all moved on too.

While it share many similarities to X470 it is still flawed with broken sensors and constant fan issues to name a couple issues. Plus ASUS BIOS quality leaves a lot to be desired since Elmor left, the new bios for both the C7H and C8H are bug ridden. C7H is what the C6H should have been and we all got mugged off by ASUS, that's probably why they sent free boards out to the top posters of this thread for PR. That sensor issue alone should have been recalled and us all sent a replacement with better sensors. How ironic that a top tier board for OCing has broken sensors.

I still have my C6H and going to re purpose it when I get a Zen 3 CPU. But it is what it is and I've accepted and moved on. Despite the flaws it is one of my favourite boards and it's us early adopters that helped Ryzen take off like it has.


----------



## akira2080

Performer81 said:


> Maybe modders will make it happen to run an X470 Bios on our X370 Board so that there is Zen 3 support. The X370 Taichi for example can actually also run with the X470 Taichi Bios.





No MODS is possibly because AMD did not provide any binaries for b350-X370 boards.


The Stillt allready told it before that there will be no support of x370-b350 boards and only x470 and some b450 boards with 32 MB BIOS FLASH ROM will have support.


----------



## ms178

dynarush333 said:


> Those rumours are incorrect. Checkout Gamers Nexus videos on the subject.
> 
> While X370 and X470 are similar they are 3 years old and not supported by AMD for Zen 3. So mobo manufactures would have to reverse engineer the AGESA for older boards and you know ASUS won't be doing that, you can tell they'd rather drop all the 300 series boards, half of the 300 series boards don't have 1.0.0.4. But AMD will not be supporting X370 and it's not up to motherboard manufacturers, that's a direct quote from AMD.
> 
> The hardware on the C6H is fine, but the BIOS ROM is only 16mb is also a problem. The new AGESA will require 32mb. As I said, Gamers Nexus have all the info direct from AMD and Motherboard manufacturers. There might be someone in the community that might do a bios hack, but it would be pointless at the start due to the amount of AGESA AMD will no doubt release when Zen 3 hits. Plus just like the PCIE 4 stuff, AMD won't let it happen.
> 
> The C6H has had a good run and you can't grumble. You have two choices really, either get a 3950X or buy a new mobo for Zen 3. I chose the new mobo route


Thanks, I am aware of Steve's work on this topic, that doesn't mean it is the last word on it (he is just the messenger after all). Just for perspective other B450 boards such as the MSI B450 Tomahawk (non-MAX) version will also get Zen 3 support and also only have a 16 Mbit BIOS ROM chip. There are zero technical excuses here, the community backlash has shown that AMD could reverse its decision and provide the AGESA code to the mainboard manufacturers and MSI already went the extra mile and stripped down their BIOS to make it fit for Zen 2 and will now provide Zen 3 support even on low-end and mid-range B450 boards. I expect nothing less from ASUS for a 250 EUR high end premium X370 board. And if they don't, I will take a mental note and remember that MSI does a better job here. Also it might be wiser for me in the future to buy the cheapest board which suits my needs at that point in time with no regard to any "future proofing".

Also I do consider support beyond three years a given for premium products, especially considering AMD's promises of platform support for AM4 prior to the launch of Zen 1.


----------



## dynarush333

ms178 said:


> Thanks, I am aware of Steve's work on this topic, that doesn't mean it is the last word on it (he is just the messenger after all). Just for perspective other B450 boards such as the MSI B450 Tomahawk (non-MAX) version will also get Zen 3 support and also only have a 16 Mbit BIOS ROM chip. There are zero technical excuses here, the community backlash has shown that AMD could reverse its decision and provide the AGESA code to the mainboard manufacturers and MSI already went the extra mile and stripped down their BIOS to make it fit for Zen 2 and will now provide Zen 3 support even on low-end and mid-range B450 boards. I expect nothing less from ASUS for a 250 EUR high end premium X370 board. And if they don't, I will take a mental note and remember that MSI does a better job here. Also it might be wiser for me in the future to buy the cheapest board which suits my needs at that point in time with no regard to any "future proofing".
> 
> Also I do consider support beyond three years a given for premium products, especially considering AMD's promises of platform support for AM4 prior to the launch of Zen 1.


Steve got this info directly from AMD, so make of it what you will. But there will be no Zen 3 on X370 and for once it's not because of ASUS. The X370 has had 3 generations (Zen, Zen+ and Zen 2) I'm surprised it's worked out for so long. It's far more than anything Intel has done in recent memory. 

While the C6H was a top tier board and technically better than B450, it doesn't change a thing unfortunately. The only reason the backlash worked for B450 was due to the fact there has been no B550 at release of Zen 2, so people bought B450 instead with the impression of being able to upgrade later. Had B550 launched with X570, I don't think the 400 series would have been supported and is the main reason the backlash worked. I don't think any form of X370 backlash will work at this point. 32MB roms are needed too which basically kills all X370 boards, there's more to the space than just dumping a rom and looking at "free space" Steve spoke to Mainboard manufacturers and explained it far better than I can.

Buying the top tier motherboard doesn't entitle you to special treatment once it's been replaced with a newer generation (which I think it should, an expensive board like the C6H still has the hardware and still cost X amount) but that's why I bought a mid-high end board and not the top tier C8H this time. As I said before, you could either get a 3950X or a B550 board if you want Zen 3. At least you will get functioning sensors on the bright side lol. I still don't regret my C6H purchase, I got my monies worth.


----------



## john1000

If you want Zen3 support for X370, post at AMD's forums, either in here: https://community.amd.com/thread/253299 or make a new one. AMD pays a little more attention to their own forums. Even if it never happens, at least you made your voice heard.


----------



## tivook

dynarush333 said:


> Steve got this info directly from AMD, so make of it what you will. But there will be no Zen 3 on X370 and for once it's not because of ASUS. The X370 has had 3 generations (Zen, Zen+ and Zen 2) I'm surprised it's worked out for so long. It's far more than anything Intel has done in recent memory.
> 
> While the C6H was a top tier board and technically better than B450, it doesn't change a thing unfortunately. The only reason the backlash worked for B450 was due to the fact there has been no B550 at release of Zen 2, so people bought B450 instead with the impression of being able to upgrade later. Had B550 launched with X570, I don't think the 400 series would have been supported and is the main reason the backlash worked. I don't think any form of X370 backlash will work at this point. 32MB roms are needed too which basically kills all X370 boards, there's more to the space than just dumping a rom and looking at "free space" Steve spoke to Mainboard manufacturers and explained it far better than I can.
> 
> Buying the top tier motherboard doesn't entitle you to special treatment once it's been replaced with a newer generation (which I think it should, an expensive board like the C6H still has the hardware and still cost X amount) but that's why I bought a mid-high end board and not the top tier C8H this time. As I said before, you could either get a 3950X or a B550 board if you want Zen 3. At least you will get functioning sensors on the bright side lol. I still don't regret my C6H purchase, I got my monies worth.


You need to review Steves videos more closely before spreading false information.

Steve said very clearly that technically it is possible for AMD to support X370 boards, 32mb or or 16mb doesn't matter. 
What does matter is that IF you could flash to a bios version that supports Zen 3 you'd never be able to flash back to an old BIOS version AND you'll only be able to Use Zen 3 with that board. Simply because 16mb roms isn't enough to support the entire lineup and you'd have to settle for Zen 3 compatibility at that point.

Of course AMD's stance right now is to not support X370 at all. But it is possible.

That's what Steve said.


----------



## dynarush333

tivook said:


> You need to review Steves videos more closely before spreading false information.
> 
> Steve said very clearly that technically it is possible for AMD to support X370 boards, 32mb or or 16mb doesn't matter.
> What does matter is that IF you could flash to a bios version that supports Zen 3 you'd never be able to flash back to an old BIOS version AND you'll only be able to Use Zen 3 with that board. Simply because 16mb roms isn't enough to support the entire lineup and you'd have to settle for Zen 3 compatibility at that point.
> 
> Of course AMD's stance right now is to not support X370 at all. But it is possible.
> 
> That's what Steve said.


If you also listened properly you'd also know AMD are not going to be allowing separate BIOS for different generations period. It's either they support ALL CPU's or don't support Zen 3 at all, ironically X570 has it slightly easier as they don't have to support first gen. The risk of board bricking and fragmentation is the main issue, the vast majority of users aren't like us and that's a big risk. If you watch the video as you claim to have, you would know that already because that's the case, I think you only watch the one I linked and not the others. AMD underestimated the work and compatibility issues involved when they made their AM4 support claims. Everything I have said was direct from the videos and I NEVER once said it wasn't possible. But there is a difference between possible and not gonna officially happen at all.

X370 and X470 are virtually the same hence the possibility. But it doesn't mean X370 is going to be supported. I'm pointing this out to make sure people don't bank on X370 working when it's not going to. Better to accept it and not be disappointed, than the other way round. 

A lot of things are possible in life, but it doesn't mean it always gonna happen. I remember a year or two ago someone managed to get a newer Intel CPU working on a older chipset, it was possible there, but not something you'd realistically do and use 24/7.

I'm not quite sure why people are ignoring the multiple sources direct from AMD saying 300 series will not support Zen 3. I explained in my previous post why they had to allow 400 series to work due to the lack of B550. That's not going to be the case with X370 and I'll I'm doing is trying to make it clear for people. I am a C6H owner but I got a new board because it is certain that Zen 3 won't be officially supported and ASUS clearly want to drop 300 series as half the line up doesn't even have 1.0.0.4. The price of a new board is worth it to move on from ASUS and this board. Even if modders make it happen, it will take a few months, we all know there will be many AGESA versions at the start, so that will need to slow down before hacking is worthwhile, granted if you are gonna wait then it's not a problem. Probably get a better binned chip doing that.

If you want to try change things I implore you to do a post on Reddit, AMD are very active on there and it worked for X470. I will happily back you guys and upvote/contribute to the post as it would be a good outcome and give more life to our C6H

This video explains the bios size and why they won't do separate bios for different CPUs 




And more info:


----------



## Brko

Precisely. So that's why we (X370 boards owners) need to convince AMD for make it possible but as DIY, not official support, just for us enthusiasts who knows what we are doing. 

Beside that, X370/B350 boards are very rare in shops so there will be less likely that someone will buy brand new 300-chipset board and be confused why Zen3 does not work nor is supported on it.

AMD can make this happen via The Stilt, 1usMus or some other person/channel. We will find it and manage to cope with it. Let it be Beta BiOS, let it be unofficial, let it be last ever AGESA update for X370, let it be warning "if flash go wrong, nuclear war starts" l really don't care. Just please make it happen.

I think AMD owe us for early adopting, feedbacks and especially when Intel was dominating them in every area at the time. We still spent our money on AMD and gave them inital financial boost. 

I am not ungrateful, just want them to do what they promised us in 2016.

Cheers.


----------



## oile

john1000 said:


> If you want Zen3 support for X370, post at AMD's forums, either in here: https://community.amd.com/thread/253299 or make a new one. AMD pays a little more attention to their own forums. Even if it never happens, at least you made your voice heard.


Done. Thank you for linking it here.
Everyone should write there


----------



## tivook

dynarush333 said:


> If you also listened properly you'd also know AMD are not going to be allowing separate BIOS for different generations period. It's either they support ALL CPU's or don't support Zen 3 at all, ironically X570 has it slightly easier as they don't have to support first gen. The risk of board bricking and fragmentation is the main issue, the vast majority of users aren't like us and that's a big risk. If you watch the video as you claim to have, you would know that already because that's the case, I think you only watch the one I linked and not the others. AMD underestimated the work and compatibility issues involved when they made their AM4 support claims. Everything I have said was direct from the videos and I NEVER once said it wasn't possible. But there is a difference between possible and not gonna officially happen at all.
> 
> X370 and X470 are virtually the same hence the possibility. But it doesn't mean X370 is going to be supported. I'm pointing this out to make sure people don't bank on X370 working when it's not going to. Better to accept it and not be disappointed, than the other way round.
> 
> A lot of things are possible in life, but it doesn't mean it always gonna happen. I remember a year or two ago someone managed to get a newer Intel CPU working on a older chipset, it was possible there, but not something you'd realistically do and use 24/7.
> 
> I'm not quite sure why people are ignoring the multiple sources direct from AMD saying 300 series will not support Zen 3. I explained in my previous post why they had to allow 400 series to work due to the lack of B550. That's not going to be the case with X370 and I'll I'm doing is trying to make it clear for people. I am a C6H owner but I got a new board because it is certain that Zen 3 won't be officially supported and ASUS clearly want to drop 300 series as half the line up doesn't even have 1.0.0.4. The price of a new board is worth it to move on from ASUS and this board. Even if modders make it happen, it will take a few months, we all know there will be many AGESA versions at the start, so that will need to slow down before hacking is worthwhile, granted if you are gonna wait then it's not a problem. Probably get a better binned chip doing that.
> 
> If you want to try change things I implore you to do a post on Reddit, AMD are very active on there and it worked for X470. I will happily back you guys and upvote/contribute to the post as it would be a good outcome and give more life to our C6H
> 
> This video explains the bios size and why they won't do separate bios for different CPUs https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5X-8vZtml8
> 
> And more info: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JluNkjdpxFo


You specifically said "32MB roms are needed too which basically kills all X370 boards".

It's not needed, therefore it's false information. 

Also, what you're saying is just AMDs current stance, if they change their mind or if someone comes up with a hacked bios it's 100% possible and no the entire lineup does not have to be supported at once.


----------



## oile

32mb seems (with the information given now) the minimum space for a combo agesa with 2000-3000-4000 bios.
16mb is perfectly capable of hosting a 4000 only agesa. Some X470 and and b450 uses 16mb bios and amd assured 4000 support for thlse platforms too (changing their original idea)


----------



## herericc

How are everyone's results for the new HWInfo64 "Power Reporting Deviation" metric? I get about 88% when running cinebench R20 on my 3900X - so my CPU/mobo is "cheating" by 12% underreporting of power consumed.


----------



## dynarush333

tivook said:


> You specifically said "32MB roms are needed too which basically kills all X370 boards".
> 
> It's not needed, therefore it's false information.
> 
> Also, what you're saying is just AMDs current stance, if they change their mind or if someone comes up with a hacked bios it's 100% possible and no the entire lineup does not have to be supported at once.


It's not false information though when they explicitly said they WONT be doing separate BIOS for Ryzen 4000 for 300 series, so that 16mb limit is the problem, so you're trying to make argument out of something that regardless of your opinion doesn't change the outcome. That is fact. If they were going to change their minds they would have done it already and said along with X470. They announced it early so the backlash didn't taint the launch of Zen 3. There maybe workarounds to the 16 mb limit, but AMD have always said that all CPU's will work on AM4 and the 16mb limit prevents that on X370 so what I said is correct. You don't see many mods/hacks that allow PCIE4 because AMD won't have it and they've said the exact same thing if people try it with Zen 3. None of the big figures like thestilt or 1usmus are gonna risk their connections with the industry to help a few grumpy people on a 3 year old officially unsupported board if AMD enforce it like they say they will. Like I've said repeatedly, they may have to bend the rules for B450 due to their B550 delay cockup. But that is not relevant to X370 when your lucky to even buy one from a big retailer as of Zen 2 release. 

It is not needed for you to accept it and move on or write a post on Reddit about it. You just ignore legit information and try falsify it in your mind because you can't accept it and try twist my words instead of twisting AMDs ear. So try twist my point all you want, it's not gonna change a thing. Anyways all I've done is provided proof to the current situation to try help people understand what is going on instead of relying on rumours and false hope, it doesn't really affect me that much and I'm not going to continue arguing with you about it. I suggest you start a petition or a post on the AMD forums/subreddit if you want the slight chance they change their minds. I got a new board because it's not worth the hassle and to base a purchase off something that may or may not ever work. Even if hacks happened AMD could easily patch it out via newer AGESA and then your stuck with a chip on a old AGESA which could have a impact on performance or reliability as was the case with Zen 2 early AGESA


----------



## MosterMenu

herericc said:


> How are everyone's results for the new HWInfo64 "Power Reporting Deviation" metric? I get about 88% when running cinebench R20 on my 3900X - so my CPU/mobo is "cheating" by 12% underreporting of power consumed.


With Optimized default I get 94.9%.. I'll see what happens later with the tuned settings.


----------



## MosterMenu

With a tune I get 83.2% during the cinebench and a low dip down to 79% after.


----------



## Voido

After I added 2 more dimms and OCed them to 3800cl16 my system forgot how to reboot. Any reboot from OS caused system to go into the black screen. I've fixed it by plugging the keyboard into another USB port. Why? How? Asus...

Any ideas how I could debug this earlier?


----------



## roco_smith

MosterMenu said:


> With a tune I get 83.2% during the cinebench and a low dip down to 79% after.


Latest aplication update install I wondering why this information not show in my HWinfo , 3900X CH6E


----------



## herericc

roco_smith said:


> Latest aplication update install I wondering why this information not show in my HWinfo , 3900X CH6E


I had to overwrite my old version of HWinfo as well as going into the settings, layout, and resetting the layout to the defaults.

I think this feature might only be available in the latest beta version?


----------



## tivook

dynarush333 said:


> It's not false information though when they explicitly said they WONT be doing separate BIOS for Ryzen 4000 for 300 series, so that 16mb limit is the problem, so you're trying to make argument out of something that regardless of your opinion doesn't change the outcome. That is fact. If they were going to change their minds they would have done it already and said along with X470. They announced it early so the backlash didn't taint the launch of Zen 3. There maybe workarounds to the 16 mb limit, but AMD have always said that all CPU's will work on AM4 and the 16mb limit prevents that on X370 so what I said is correct. You don't see many mods/hacks that allow PCIE4 because AMD won't have it and they've said the exact same thing if people try it with Zen 3. None of the big figures like thestilt or 1usmus are gonna risk their connections with the industry to help a few grumpy people on a 3 year old officially unsupported board if AMD enforce it like they say they will. Like I've said repeatedly, they may have to bend the rules for B450 due to their B550 delay cockup. But that is not relevant to X370 when your lucky to even buy one from a big retailer as of Zen 2 release.
> 
> It is not needed for you to accept it and move on or write a post on Reddit about it. You just ignore legit information and try falsify it in your mind because you can't accept it and try twist my words instead of twisting AMDs ear. So try twist my point all you want, it's not gonna change a thing. Anyways all I've done is provided proof to the current situation to try help people understand what is going on instead of relying on rumours and false hope, it doesn't really affect me that much and I'm not going to continue arguing with you about it. I suggest you start a petition or a post on the AMD forums/subreddit if you want the slight chance they change their minds. I got a new board because it's not worth the hassle and to base a purchase off something that may or may not ever work. Even if hacks happened AMD could easily patch it out via newer AGESA and then your stuck with a chip on a old AGESA which could have a impact on performance or reliability as was the case with Zen 2 early AGESA


It's false in the sense that it's not possible which I said from the beginning. It is possible.

Everything after that is just policy and a bunch of ifs and buts. Time will tell.


----------



## The Sandman

roco_smith said:


> Latest aplication update install I wondering why this information not show in my HWinfo , 3900X CH6E



DL latest BETA version 6.27-4190




herericc said:


> I had to overwrite my old version of HWinfo as well as going into the settings, layout, and resetting the layout to the defaults.
> 
> I think this feature might only be available in the latest beta version?



Odd you had to overwrite. My everyday (version 6.26-4160) is tailored to my liking and after I DL'd the latest Beta portable to see what all the fuss is about it fired right up complete with all my current custom settings from the installed version.


For the record, after 3 attempts on my PE3/101.8 OC my value never fluctuates one bit. Always a constant.
I might return to default this weekend for a moment just to make sure it even works on my setup lol.


----------



## MosterMenu

you use all core oc? i think the boost is the thing causing deviation and your cores all seem to be hitting the same clocks max and min.
I'd like to know how this deviation is calculated, if all cores aren't making a fluctuation occur then, are we sure HWiNFO is not seeing the single thread spikes that happen for a very short time(less than a second) as max and min, it would be good to see sustained max and min as a separate metric.

(edit)
so after 4 cinebench runs with the graphs up I get this. the dips are accurately the min, peaks the max. 
i don't actually get what I'm seeing though. 100% means no deviation? and lower than that is representing a deviation of the difference between the shown amount and 100%?
soo 83% deviation means I'm actually pulling 17% more power than is being reported?
and which power reporting is it referring to core+SoC or CPU power?
so it is like 125watts cpu power being reported.. soo 146watts actual? 
we have a motherboard with probe points designed to measure this stuff manually, does anyone feel like pulling out the multi-meter?



another edit, just realised I cropped the headers for those graphs out added another picture of a run with names in


----------



## akira2080

Best board for Ryzen 3000. Not sure if it will have Ryzen 4000 support. Lets wait and see.


----------



## jobbus

dynarush333 said:


> It's not false information though when they explicitly said they WONT be doing separate BIOS for Ryzen 4000 for 300 series, so that 16mb limit is the problem, so you're trying to make argument out of something that regardless of your opinion doesn't change the outcome. That is fact. If they were going to change their minds they would have done it already and said along with X470. They announced it early so the backlash didn't taint the launch of Zen 3. There maybe workarounds to the 16 mb limit, but AMD have always said that all CPU's will work on AM4 and the 16mb limit prevents that on X370 so what I said is correct. You don't see many mods/hacks that allow PCIE4 because AMD won't have it and they've said the exact same thing if people try it with Zen 3. None of the big figures like thestilt or 1usmus are gonna risk their connections with the industry to help a few grumpy people on a 3 year old officially unsupported board if AMD enforce it like they say they will. Like I've said repeatedly, they may have to bend the rules for B450 due to their B550 delay cockup. But that is not relevant to X370 when your lucky to even buy one from a big retailer as of Zen 2 release.
> 
> It is not needed for you to accept it and move on or write a post on Reddit about it. You just ignore legit information and try falsify it in your mind because you can't accept it and try twist my words instead of twisting AMDs ear. So try twist my point all you want, it's not gonna change a thing. Anyways all I've done is provided proof to the current situation to try help people understand what is going on instead of relying on rumours and false hope, it doesn't really affect me that much and I'm not going to continue arguing with you about it. I suggest you start a petition or a post on the AMD forums/subreddit if you want the slight chance they change their minds. I got a new board because it's not worth the hassle and to base a purchase off something that may or may not ever work. Even if hacks happened AMD could easily patch it out via newer AGESA and then your stuck with a chip on a old AGESA which could have a impact on performance or reliability as was the case with Zen 2 early AGESA


Having a buyers remorse for that new board? Are you just to telling your self that you made perfect deal for that new board. Time will tell if this C6H board gets that zen3 support. I'm happy with my C6H board with R9 3900X and 32GB micron rev.e mem oc'd to 3800 cl16. If this mobo gets zen3 support it is super but if not, it's not going to be earthquake for me.


----------



## theantipop91

I have confirmation from Shamino that a bios update is inbound for the C6H. So hopefully that drops soon...


----------



## LicSqualo

theantipop91 said:


> I have confirmation from Shamino that a bios update is inbound for the C6H. So hopefully that drops soon...


Great!!!


----------



## Phoenix85

theantipop91 said:


> I have confirmation from Shamino that a bios update is inbound for the C6H. So hopefully that drops soon...


Does this mean Zen3 Support for C6H?


----------



## dynarush333

jobbus said:


> Having a buyers remorse for that new board? Are you just to telling your self that you made perfect deal for that new board. Time will tell if this C6H board gets that zen3 support. I'm happy with my C6H board with R9 3900X and 32GB micron rev.e mem oc'd to 3800 cl16. If this mobo gets zen3 support it is super but if not, it's not going to be earthquake for me.



Buyers remorse? Is that what your telling yourself? I'd love to know how you came to that conclsion because you sound jealous, otherwise we wouldn't have all your exposition. I still have my C6H in my secondary rig. So you think time will tell and AMD telling you is wrong? I don't mainly use a board that has broken sensors, sleep bug, messy UEFI, only 1 M.2 SSD, no Zen 3, slow bios updates for the last 2 years (1st year was the best when elmor was there) or fans randomly going off anymore, there's as many issues as they're features which is what pushed me to moving on. What's not to be happy about? You cleary lack the intellect to guess peoples emotions on the Internet, so give it a rest. To say the C6H was a top tier board at release, some of you behave like you can barely rub two pennies together. I simply presented you all with the facts about Zen 3 support as an OWNER of a C6H, I live in reality, not cloud cuckoo land. It's like your blaming me for it, I feel honored.

Anyways who are you trying to convince? Why are you telling me this? I think the bigger problem is not made up buyers remorse but actual delusion. If your happy with your board and weaker ram (I'm only saying this because of your weird flex attempt) than mine then power to you! I will be rounding AM4 off with a guranteed 4900X along with a PCIE 4 3080ti. Where'as you'll still be hoping for Zen 3 this time next year. The future bios updates for this board will be able to be counted on one hand. 

AMD > than delusion. The evidence is out there if you look. Not seen anyone causing backlash over X370 bar the odd comment on the posts about X470 which have all fizzled away. The tumble weed has definately blown by here. So go argue with yourself, I really don't care because either way I win and if the second coming of Christ happens and C6H does support Zen 3, then both my rigs can have one. But hey, ever heard the phrase 'Don't shoot the messenger?'


Anyways I'm well and truely done with this conversation. I won't be replying. I've presented you with the evidance, make of it what you will. Frankly it has gotten boring lol


----------



## Fanu

Phoenix85 said:


> Does this mean Zen3 Support for C6H?


lol no
it's too early for any zen3 BIOSes + ASUS most likely won't ever release BIOS with zen3 support for X370/B350 boards (considering ASUS was one of the mobo makers lobbying with AMD to drop zen3 support for X370/X470)


----------



## Phoenix85

Fanu said:


> lol no
> it's too early for any zen3 BIOSes + ASUS most likely won't ever release BIOS with zen3 support for X370/B350 boards (considering ASUS was one of the mobo makers lobbying with AMD to drop zen3 support for X370/X470)


Ok, so why a C6H Bios update than?


----------



## abso

Does it make any difference if I go with 4x8GB or 2x16GB Ram on this board? What is recommended?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Phoenix85 said:


> Ok, so why a C6H Bios update than?


To correct whatever is wrong with old ones but most of BIOS updates cite "Better memory compatibility".


----------



## dynarush333

abso said:


> Does it make any difference if I go with 4x8GB or 2x16GB Ram on this board? What is recommended?


4x8gb works better on this board due to T-Topology. I have 4x8gb running at 3800Mhz with no problems. I once tried a 2x16gb and it was a nightmare due to dual rank and T-Topology. So I'd go with 4 sticks personally


----------



## Fanu

Phoenix85 said:


> Ok, so why a C6H Bios update than?


Probably minor zen2 bugfixes / small AGESA updates (like most of the previous BIOS updates released)? Don't expect any performance improvements - most you can hope for are stability improvements and/or bug fixes.


----------



## diaaablo

Phoenix85 said:


> Ok, so why a C6H Bios update than?


Support for upcoming XT CPU lineup mbe?


----------



## Jesaul

Well, the bug where fan control may be just disabled gave me headache with water and cooling. I had to go to fully external controller board just because of that.


----------



## MishelLngelo

diaaablo said:


> Support for upcoming XT CPU lineup mbe?


No, XT are no different than older ones, just better made.


----------



## akira2080

To help you decide wether or not there will be Zen 3 support on C6H. I just leave this information from The Stillt here:






The Stilt said:


> Adding Ryzen Gen. 4 support to 300-series boards most likely won't be possible through modding, or even through the means available to ODMs in case they wanted to help their customers in this regard.
> 
> For 400-series boards with 128Mbit NOR on them, maybe, as its not blocked lineup of SKUs, but I expect that the ODMs cannot help with that either in case the community fails.
> 
> So at this point I wouldn't expect that 400-series boards outside of ASUS Crosshair VII Hero, ASUS X470-F GAMING, ASUS X470-I GAMING, ASUS X470-PRO and ASUS X470-PLUS GAMING, ASRock X470 Taichi and MSI MAX 400-series boards will support 4th gen. Ryzen, even in theory.







The Stilt said:


> I don't expect that AMD will allow the CPUs to run on 300-series chipsets at all.
> 
> In case the 300-series chipsets, despite the official incompability aren't explicitly blocked, then at least ASRock X370 Taichi users can mod their board by replacing the existing 128Mbit NOR with a compatible 256Mbit one and start using
> X470 Taichi bios, which is otherwise compatible and among the supported boards due to its chipset and sufficient NOR size. Requires soldering but is generally extremely easy to do, but obviously its not something that the masses would and could do.



I think Ryzen-3000XT will be the last CPU for this board.


----------



## MishelLngelo

akira2080 said:


> To help you decide wether or not there will be Zen 3 support on C6H. I just leave this information from The Stillt here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Ryzen-3000XT will be the last CPU for this board.


If that's an 3900XT/3950XT that's a lot of CPU unless somebody wants 4900/4950 no great loss.


----------



## Pilotasso

there is no 3950XT, the "regular 3950X" already has the best possible quality silicon on this node. It's only the 3900XT that uses the same silicon as 3950X now only due to improvement of wafer yields.


----------



## Pilotasso

Just adding my experience about crackling sound with the Ch6. Might be a basic thing but I found nothing about this.

I noticed every time I changed something in BIOS the PC would run fast and smoothly. I also noticed when the Q code is AA everything is fine. But next time I boot the machine, occasionally the sound would get jittery with micro pauses. When the Q code is 40 then problems occur. I researched and this is related with windows fast boot option in power plan settings.

Disabled it and boom. PC is fine every boot without sound issues.


----------



## ms178

theantipop91 said:


> I have confirmation from Shamino that a bios update is inbound for the C6H. So hopefully that drops soon...


Thanks! I hope they will update some of the ROMs it comes with, too. I usually use UBUTool to do it myself, but the flashing process is a nightmare due to their security checks.

By the way, my pitchfork is sharpened just in case we don't get Zen 3 support on the C6H.


----------



## T[]RK

theantipop91 said:


> I have confirmation from Shamino that a bios update is inbound for the C6H. So hopefully that drops soon...


Um... only for C6H or C6E too?

Since i have got C6E and no CPU yet, i dig deep in my motherboard "CPU support list" and it's so chaotic and inconsistent (see attached image) so i made my own and started chat with ASUS support via e-mail about "missed" on my opinion CPUs in the list. Since i care only about Ryzen (not about Athlons or A-series) after some time two CPUs was:

a. Tested;
b. Added in list

Thous CPUs was Ryzen 3 1200AF and Ryzen 5 1600AF.

Currently C6E officially support 40 of 58 Ryzen CPUs. I hope i can add more.


----------



## MosterMenu

T[]RK said:


> Um... only for C6H or C6E too?
> 
> Since i have got C6E and no CPU yet, i dig deep in my motherboard "CPU support list" and it's so chaotic and inconsistent (see attached image) so i made my own and started chat with ASUS support via e-mail about "missed" on my opinion CPUs in the list. Since i care only about Ryzen (not about Athlons or A-series) after some time two CPUs was:
> 
> a. Tested;
> b. Added in list
> 
> Thous CPUs was Ryzen 3 1200AF and Ryzen 5 1600AF.
> 
> Currently C6E officially support 40 of 58 Ryzen CPUs. I hope i can add more.


Is this just saying the motherboard lacks onboard picture out? 
CPUs with builtin gpu can't be used fully because of that? so they're red?


----------



## theantipop91

Unsure if it was for C6E too. I just sent Shamino a PM and asked if C6H (my mobo) would be getting a bios update - his response that he "checked" and that it's in the works. No other details. I'd assume it would be the AEGSA 1.0.0.5 that the C7H and C8H received to support the new XT processors and other improvements.


----------



## akira2080

theantipop91 said:


> Unsure if it was for C6E too. I just sent Shamino a PM and asked if C6H (my mobo) would be getting a bios update - his response that he "checked" and that it's in the works. No other details. I'd assume it would be the AEGSA 1.0.0.5 that the C7H and C8H received to support the new XT processors and other improvements.





You mean 1.0.0.6 



I think it would be obvious C6H can support XT. Nothing extraordinary about it. I swear if ASUS could they would not do it, but they cant.


Ask Shamino why ASUS is so quite abour Ryzen 4000 support on their X470 boards.:specool: They planning not to when AMD is ready:devil-smi:devil-smi?


----------



## T[]RK

MosterMenu said:


> CPUs with builtin gpu can't be used fully because of that? so they're red?


No, my table reflect only "official support" (green color). Red color mean that CPU not in official list. It's don't mean that they will not work if you install it, it probably mean that they wasn't tested (like R3 1200AF and R5 1600AF). Sometime they have support on one X370 board, but don't support on another (see another attached image). That's why i start chat with support to clarify it.



MosterMenu said:


> Is this just saying the motherboard lacks onboard picture out?


You can use CPU even if you don't have onboard picture out, you just can't use it feature. If board don't have VRM for onboard graphics it will not work too, but CPU will work so it's supported.

So, i just want to say that all this BIOS size ROM problem look's like a joke. If cut really old CPU (like Athlons, A-series) and cut Pro versions there should be enough space for few new CPUs. Vendors add support of a lot CPU on all boards and then complain that there is no space.

Why don't "create" so called "fabricator"? You download it, load BIOS, open it and see ALL CPU it support. Then DELETE CPU you don't need and ADD CPU which you need. Software show you ROM size so you can find balance between SIZE and amount of CPUs.

Also, maybe you don't need more then... i don't know... ONE CPU? 16 MB with 1 CPU should not be a problem at all. Picture with board, picture with CPU: "Please add this in my BIOS and DELETE all others, thank you!".


----------



## Fanu

T[]RK said:


> Um... only for C6H or C6E too?


They're basically the same boards - C6E and C6H recieved all the same BIOS updates (I've been updating my C6E since 2018 - C6E BIOSes release usually 1-2 weeks after C6H BIOS, with no changes). 
If there is a BIOS out for C6H, it will most likely be released for C6E.

I don't expect any Zen3 BIOS support for C6H/C6E tho. It would be awesome if we could get it, but ASUS doesn't have the manpower to support so many boards for so long and doesn't want to spend money to support 3+ year old boards (apparently they were against zen3 support even on X470 boards).



T[]RK said:


> Since i have got C6E and no CPU yet, i dig deep in my motherboard "CPU support list" and it's so chaotic and inconsistent (see attached image) so i made my own


Again, C6H and C6E should have the same feature set (CPU support).


----------



## T[]RK

Fanu said:


> ASUS doesn't have the manpower to support so many boards for so long and doesn't want to spend money


Why it should be YOU problem? They want your money, but they don't want to spent their money to support their product. I am O.K. if AMD said "we will not support Zen 3 on X370", cool. They also have table of Chipset support diffirent CPUs where no support of Athlons on X370, but ASUS X370 boards support them! Why? They need you money. "You got Athlon CPU? Look, our board support it!". They spent time to add it, but don't want to spent it again for same "unsupported" product. They "tired"... yeah.



Fanu said:


> Again, C6H and C6E should have the same feature set (CPU support).


It should, but according to lists they don't. I don't know why, that's why i start chat with ASUS support.


----------



## Fanu

T[]RK said:


> Why it should be YOU problem? They want your money, but they don't want to spent their money to support their product.


I know, it sux - thats why this will be my last ASUS high end board I ever purchase. There is no point in spending big money on motherboards when mid range (B450/B550) and low range (upcoming A520) will have support for zen3 (+their VRMs can handle even 16 core CPU without issue), while my top of the line C6E won't.



T[]RK said:


> It should, but according to lists they don't. I don't know why, that's why i start chat with ASUS support.


Those lists probably haven't been updated in forever (the only thing that gets updated on motherboard web pages is the support page that contains BIOS downloads). C6H and C6E aren't made and sold in retail anymore. No point in refreshing their web pages.
And contacting ASUS support is useless - their support guys don't have accurate data (especially for older boards), you have to contact BIOS/engineering guys if you want correct answers (people that actually work on these boards, not some indian dude reading prepared answers).


----------



## T[]RK

Fanu said:


> C6H and C6E aren't made and sold in retail anymore.


I got my C6E from retail, new few months ago (in February) from German store called ComputerUniverse.



Fanu said:


> And contacting ASUS support is useless - their support guys don't have accurate data (especially for older boards)


Well... at the end CPU i wanted to be added was actually added. I can't say it was useless in my case.


----------



## xzamples

C6H wont get Zen 3 support


----------



## oile

xzamples said:


> C6H wont get Zen 3 support


It's not possible to say this at this moment. When other X470 mobos will get their bios, we'll see. Do not spread incorrect information


----------



## Fanu

T[]RK said:


> I got my C6E from retail, new few months ago (in February) from German store called ComputerUniverse.


It was probably sitting on shelf unsold for some time - no way ASUS is still making X370 boards, especially top of the line, low volume products like C6E.


----------



## dynarush333

oile said:


> It's not possible to say this at this moment. When other X470 mobos will get their bios, we'll see. Do not spread incorrect information


 It is not incorrect information. https://www.extremetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/05/AMD-Chipset-Support-1.jpg and theres pleanty more. I don't understand how some of you can't get that into your heads. 

The only X470 boards that are getting it have a 32mb bios which most X370 (including C6H) don't have, this is reflected in the image where it shows X470 with a none solid line because not all X470 have a 32mb bios. X570 & B550 have a solid line because all boards meet the requirement. It might not be possible for you to say, but AMD have said... Multiple times. Even thestilt and other notable members of the community have said. To no ones suprise ASUS themselves have made it clear they want to drop X370 so it is not going to happen period. Talk about flogging a dead horse and ignoring facts. Just because something might be possible, doesn't mean its going to change anything. It's possible to accept this and move on, but yet here we are.. AGAIN


----------



## T[]RK

dynarush333 said:


> I don't understand how some of you can't get that into your heads. The only X470 boards that are getting it have a 32mb bioswhich most (including C6H) don't have. It might not be possible for you to say, but AMD have said... Multiple times


They also show us this on their official site.

Some people like to look on pictures and don't like to do research and work with actual information''.

P.S. Also, good term exist for such thing. It's called "Force to buy". And situation with "dropping X370" is clearly this situation. Community didn't let AMD do it with X470, but i think community must push harder and get support for X370 too. Instead they was "forced to buy" X570 or B550.


----------



## shamino1978

not fully tested, just if you want to try:

c6E
https://www.dropbox.com/s/iz9m6lzhyr3xwkt/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-7803.rar?dl=0

c6h
https://www.dropbox.com/s/yyweuhwk2tn1ogb/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7803.rar?dl=0

c6h wifi
https://www.dropbox.com/s/qiuk2npwju0itej/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-7803.rar?dl=0


----------



## bloot

shamino1978 said:


> not fully tested, just if you want to try:
> 
> c6E
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/iz9m6lzhyr3xwkt/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-7803.rar?dl=0
> 
> c6h
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/yyweuhwk2tn1ogb/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7803.rar?dl=0
> 
> c6h wifi
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/qiuk2npwju0itej/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-7803.rar?dl=0


Thank you


----------



## dynarush333

T[]RK said:


> They also show us this on their official site.
> 
> Some people like to look on pictures and don't like to do research and work with actual information''.
> 
> P.S. Also, good term exist for such thing. It's called "Force to buy". And situation with "dropping X370" is clearly this situation. Community didn't let AMD do it with X470, but i think community must push harder and get support for X370 too. Instead they was "forced to buy" X570 or B550.


 Most of the community have moved on that's why. It's a 3 year old platfrom and us early adopters that bought 300 series are vastly outnumbered by the new blood that came and bought 400 series mobos when Ryzen blew up, plus AMD had no choice when they were telling people to buy B450 for Zen 2 due to the lack of B550 which many people did. You're not forced to buy anything though, forced to buy would be like saying after X time the board stops working. That's not the case here. I am more than happy for 3 years of CPUs and support on my C6H, no king rules forever. I'd just buy a 3950X and be done til AM5 if I didn't upgrade my mobo. No one needs Zen 3, but if they want it then pick up a cheap X470 board that supports it. 400 series are still being sold.

I just want to be clear 3 years of support was worth the price tag and I couldn't be happier. Coming from Intel it was crazy to get support for this long!


----------



## arcDaniel

Thanks,

I have this board now 3 years, without any problems. If it fit now a 3900XT, that I plan to keep 2 Years, the Board will have 5 Years. That is an incredible Lifespane, for that sort of stuff.


----------



## T[]RK

shamino1978 said:


> not fully tested, just if you want to try:
> 
> c6E
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/iz9m6lzhyr3xwkt/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-7803.rar?dl=0
> 
> c6h
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/yyweuhwk2tn1ogb/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7803.rar?dl=0
> 
> c6h wifi
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/qiuk2npwju0itej/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-7803.rar?dl=0


Thank you!


----------



## aGeoM

shamino1978 said:


> not fully tested, just if you want to try:
> 
> c6E
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/iz9m6lzhyr3xwkt/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-7803.rar?dl=0
> 
> c6h
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/yyweuhwk2tn1ogb/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7803.rar?dl=0
> 
> c6h wifi
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/qiuk2npwju0itej/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-7803.rar?dl=0


Thank you.
I will flash my C6H and test it. Any news for STRIX B350-F and X570-E my other two boards?
Be well


----------



## solon

for me 7803 needs + 0.06 more soc voltage


----------



## Fight Game

whats different with this bios update? new agesa? or simply the ability to recognize the new xt cpu's? or?

my bios is working fine, but I'm willing to try one that is known to have better stuff with pbo


----------



## roco_smith

shamino1978 said:


> not fully tested, just if you want to try:
> 
> c6E
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/iz9m6lzhyr3xwkt/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-7803.rar?dl=0
> 
> c6h
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/yyweuhwk2tn1ogb/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7803.rar?dl=0
> 
> c6h wifi
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/qiuk2npwju0itej/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-7803.rar?dl=0


CCX overclock from bios working very good on my 3900X CH6E


----------



## roco_smith

The main feature on this new Bios the CCX overclocking direct on bios , you dont need anymore Ryzen Master on windows to do that


----------



## Fight Game

oh nice. ty. when you do this, does it disable pbo overclocking


----------



## Fight Game

the reason I ask is, I am mainly interested in single core clock speed. And I get that via pbo, not manual. are there any improvements to pbo overclocking in this update?


----------



## nada324

shamino1978 said:


> not fully tested, just if you want to try:
> 
> c6E
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/iz9m6lzhyr3xwkt/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-7803.rar?dl=0
> 
> c6h
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/yyweuhwk2tn1ogb/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7803.rar?dl=0
> 
> c6h wifi
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/qiuk2npwju0itej/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-7803.rar?dl=0




XFR doesnt work anymore on my 1700x, no boost to 3.9 single core. bios optimized defaults.


----------



## datspike

1:2 mode after sleep is still here. Thanks amd.


----------



## solon

1900 fclock not stable + sound distortion
downdraded to 7704


----------



## Dollar

shamino1978 said:


> not fully tested, just if you want to try:
> 
> c6E
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/iz9m6lzhyr3xwkt/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-7803.rar?dl=0
> 
> c6h
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/yyweuhwk2tn1ogb/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7803.rar?dl=0
> 
> c6h wifi
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/qiuk2npwju0itej/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-7803.rar?dl=0



Can you _*PLEASE *_talk to the bios team about fixing the sleep problems on the c6h? Besides the already mentioned 1:2 mode that happens when you sleep and wake the PC if you use more than 1800FCLK there's the other big problem of CLDO_VDDG and CLDO_VDDP completely resetting to stock voltages of 0.950v and 0.900v if you put the computer to sleep and wake it.


----------



## roco_smith

after update to 78003 bios I just reload my backup settings on bios ,everything is working flawless, my memory oc settings still stable ( 3800mhz-flck 1900 )
any other settings  on my bios are auto , except my memory setting overclock settings and volt and the LLC is on level 3 and on the CCX overclock menu I just apply the same setting I had on Ryzen Master to the CCX set up on bios .my update was trough Bios flashback feature 


Thanks Shamino for njoy this features on my X370 CH6E board


----------



## datspike

I'm really liking the new force oc mode feature.
No need to manually enable boost in windows when using bclk with pbo is a godsend.


----------



## oile

Still 100% gpu fan at boot with a 2070 super. Tested also with a friend's chvi


----------



## jobbus

Dollar said:


> Can you _*PLEASE *_talk to the bios team about fixing the sleep problems on the c6h? Besides the already mentioned 1:2 mode that happens when you sleep and wake the PC if you use more than 1800FCLK there's the other big problem of CLDO_VDDG and CLDO_VDDP completely resetting to stock voltages of 0.950v and 0.900v if you put the computer to sleep and wake it.



I was so hoping that sleep bug would go away with this new bios. My micron rev.e 2x16GB is stable with 1900/3800 cl16-19-16 setting but because of this bug I have to run them with 1800/3600 cl16 settings. I'm happy with this board otherwise with R9 3900X stock, but this is annoying.
Are there any older bios versions that works without this sleep bug?


----------



## Dollar

jobbus said:


> I was so hoping that sleep bug would go away with this new bios. My micron rev.e 2x16GB is stable with 1900/3800 cl16-19-16 setting but because of this bug I have to run them with 1800/3600 cl16 settings. I'm happy with this board otherwise with R9 3900X stock, but this is annoying.
> Are there any older bios versions that works without this sleep bug?


You can try disabling sleep and use hibernation instead. I know hibernation doesn't reset the CLDO voltages like sleep does. I'm not sure how it affects the 1:2 bug.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Flashed 7803 with flashback, loaded up my profile from 7704,  and a quick TM5 run threw an error at three minutes.

Upped vSOC from 1.1v to 1.125v and it's fixed. Cold boot time is a little bit faster I guess. Nothing unusual so far... (should there be anything of the sort at this point for the 1000 series? it's all set in stone by now lol)


Thank you Shamino :thumb:


----------



## SimpleTech

Anyone having issues disabling CSM with the 7803? If I do that I get a 3b debug LED. 7704 and any of the previous versions didn't do that.


----------



## oile

SimpleTech said:


> Anyone having issues disabling CSM with the 7803? If I do that I get a 3b debug LED. 7704 and any of the previous versions didn't do that.


Exactly same for me. Csm has to be enabled. If disabled or auto, doesn't boot


----------



## tivook

dynarush333 said:


> It is not incorrect information. https://www.extremetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/05/AMD-Chipset-Support-1.jpg and theres pleanty more. I don't understand how some of you can't get that into your heads.
> 
> The only X470 boards that are getting it have a 32mb bios which most X370 (including C6H) don't have, this is reflected in the image where it shows X470 with a none solid line because not all X470 have a 32mb bios. X570 & B550 have a solid line because all boards meet the requirement. It might not be possible for you to say, but AMD have said... Multiple times. Even thestilt and other notable members of the community have said. To no ones suprise ASUS themselves have made it clear they want to drop X370 so it is not going to happen period. Talk about flogging a dead horse and ignoring facts. Just because something might be possible, doesn't mean its going to change anything. It's possible to accept this and move on, but yet here we are.. AGAIN


I heard you saying you won't be replying to the topic anymore bruh, yet here you are repeating yourself like a broken record.


----------



## GraveNoX

The last bios has 7.94mb so the file is very compressible. If the bios file contained 50% more data, then the .rar file would had 12mb which is still enough to include Zen 3, Zen 4 and Zen 5 CPUs. It's just they don't want to implement it on a 3 year old platform. When you buy a motherboard, you are also paying a fee to the software engineers for the period of the warranty, 2-3 years from launch and they don't want to work on EOL products.

Actually starting with AGESA 1.0.0.4, the bios got more efficient at including new SKUs in the pool. Zen 1 and Zen 2 required different tables, now it's the same table for all SKUs and may be the same with Zen 3.

First BIOSes had around 5.6mb compressed and now it's 7.94mb for 4 generations of CPUs(including Zen 2 refresh), isn't amazing ? For 5mb more they can include Zen 3, Zen 4 and Zen 5.


----------



## dynarush333

tivook said:


> I heard you saying you won't be replying to the topic anymore bruh, yet here you are repeating yourself like a broken record.


 I actually said conversation, which was with the other poster, so yeah learn to read. I never said this topic or Zen 3, I just said the topic was boring, which it is. So learn what the difference between a conversation and a topic/subject before you **** post. Also I'm not 12 so don't call me bruh, I thought this forum was more mature. What input have you added to the discussion? Oh yeah nothing. Your input here is as useful as a chocolate fire guard. I wouldn't need to repeat myself if people had half a brain either would I Sherlock? Not my fault some are deleuded. But this thread has some good infomation in it and we don't want people spreading missinformation or false rumours do we? I suggest if you have nothing of value to add, then keep your big nose out where it's not wanted "bruh".

Back on topic, the new bios seems fine, running with a 3300X and a 1050 till the 3080ti comes out and I can drop my old 1080ti into it. Fine for my sons needs for now


----------



## candasulas

Hello everyone. I have a serious problem. I have an Asus Crosshair VI Extreme motherboard, AMD Ryzen 7 3800X processor and Asus Strix vega 64 graphics card.

I installed Windows and shut down the computer. When I turn on the computer in the morning, I get 02 error code and 1 long 3 short beeps. Vga and boot light are on.

I dismantled the whole system. I reloaded the bios. I inserted the processor. I tried it with different graphics card still it did not improve.

I keep getting the same error. What do you suggest?

Meanwhile, when the video card is inserted into the second pcie x16 slot, the system opens smoothly.

I would be very grateful if you could help. 🙏


----------



## tivook

dynarush333 said:


> I actually said conversation, which was with the other poster, so yeah learn to read. I never said this topic or Zen 3, I just said the topic was boring, which it is. So learn what the difference between a conversation and a topic/subject before you **** post. Also I'm not 12 so don't call me bruh, I thought this forum was more mature. What input have you added to the discussion? Oh yeah nothing. Your input here is as useful as a chocolate fire guard. I wouldn't need to repeat myself if people had half a brain either would I Sherlock? Not my fault some are deleuded. But this thread has some good infomation in it and we don't want people spreading missinformation or false rumours do we? I suggest if you have nothing of value to add, then keep your big nose out where it's not wanted "bruh".
> 
> Back on topic, the new bios seems fine, running with a 3300X and a 1050 till the 3080ti comes out and I can drop my old 1080ti into it. Fine for my sons needs for now


Bruh listen here ****head, you better improve your attitude or you won't last long on these forums. That's number one.

Second, when DVD came out it was said to be unbreakable. The rest is history.

You know what happened to Blueray? It was also said to be uncrackable. Software Fort Knox. Last time I checked blueray rips are all over the internet available for download if you just know where to look.

As long as it's a software issue and not a hardware issue anything is possible, if someone puts their mind to it it's possible. Nobody cares about what AMD said. It is possible, Gamers Nexus said so since it's the same socket. It's not false rumors it's facts. What AMDs CURRENT policy is is another story and that could change at any time just like it changed overnight with the 400 boards. Nobody says it's going to happen but please take your BS toxic attitude and just gtf-0.

Asking people to learn to read while you can't even spell deluded is just the icing on the cake bruh.


----------



## gungstar

jobbus said:


> Are there any older bios versions that works without this sleep bug?


with 7501 sleep bug is very rare. got it few times for last 8 months


----------



## dynarush333

tivook said:


> Bruh listen here ****head, you better improve your attitude or you won't last long on these forums. That's number one.
> 
> Second, when DVD came out it was said to be unbreakable. The rest is history.
> 
> You know what happened to Blueray? It was also said to be uncrackable. Software Fort Knox. Last time I checked blueray rips are all over the internet available for download if you just know where to look.
> 
> As long as it's a software issue and not a hardware issue anything is possible, if someone puts their mind to it it's possible. Nobody cares about what AMD said. It is possible, Gamers Nexus said so since it's the same socket. It's not false rumors it's facts. What AMDs CURRENT policy is is another story and that could change at any time just like it changed overnight with the 400 boards. Nobody says it's going to happen but please take your BS toxic attitude and just gtf-0.
> 
> Asking people to learn to read while you can't even spell deluded is just the icing on the cake bruh.


 I've been on this forum for a very long time (not that it matters), I've only just felt the need to create an account. Learn to speak english and not potty mouth. Your in no position to give anyone social advice, I bet you've had your ass kicked many times in your little life. Well that's if you ever go outdoors.

Now your comparing it to DVDs and other removable media? DVDs were popular unlike X370. X370 is dead now. You really are a sandwhich short lmao. 

We've had AMD and thestilit prove you wrong, another poster posted some quotes a page or two back. So yeah we know your special. It's possible to do many things in life, but it doesn't mean it happens. You can make a car fly if you drive off a big enough ramp but we don't call them planes.

You obviously have a big chip on your shoulder and probably envious that you cant afford a new board and rather argue with people who have provided facts and all you've provided is exposition and childish tantrums. No doubt you'll attempt to deny this, but all know the truth

PS you can be a good reader and a bad at spelling, its not uncommon and talking to you isn't worth the time spell checking. Yet again you use a irrelevant comparison. Irrelevancy seems to some you up well. Telling you facts from AMD is toxic? Yet look at your own posts. So your hypocrite too! Just like how you said no one cares what AMD said when its obvious you do, otherwise this conversation wouldn't be happening would it Sherlock? AMD have said they will put a stop to any modders and if they were gonna change their minds then they would have by now. No one is even trying to change their minds like they did with 400 series. Only weirdos like you on this thread that are. So yeah talk about peeing in the wind

You're an angry little man child who needs to wind their neck in because it's cringy and using words like "bruh" to try and get down with the kids to match your attitude, this ain't reddit. Why don't you "crack" the bios when Zen 3 comes out then if your so good? You're nothing more than blight on this forums with your poxy 68 posts and superiority complex. I doubt no one here cares to listen to you and your parents clearly didn't give you any love bruh. I pity you, only a sad sad little person would get so aggresive over being told your 3 year old mobo is not getting new CPU support. Honestly your life must be bland and cheap.


----------



## tivook

dynarush333 said:


> I've been on this forum for a very long time (not that it matters), I've only just felt the need to create an account. Learn to speak english and not potty mouth. Your in no position to give anyone social advice, I bet you've had your ass kicked many times in your little life. Well that's if you ever go outdoors.
> 
> Now your comparing it to DVDs and other removable media? DVDs were popular unlike X370. X370 is dead now. You really are a sandwhich short lmao.
> 
> We've had AMD and thestilit prove you wrong, another poster posted some quotes a page or two back. So yeah we know your special. It's possible to do many things in life, but it doesn't mean it happens. You can make a car fly if you drive off a big enough ramp but we don't call them planes.
> 
> You obviously have a big chip on your shoulder and probably envious that you cant afford a new board and rather argue with people who have provided facts and all you've provided is exposition and childish tantrums. No doubt you'll attempt to deny this, but all know the truth
> 
> PS you can be a good reader and a bad at spelling, its not uncommon and talking to you isn't worth the time spell checking. Yet again you use a irrelevant comparison. Irrelevancy seems to some you up well. Telling you facts from AMD is toxic? Yet look at your own posts. So your hypocrite too! Just like how you said no one cares what AMD said when its obvious you do, otherwise this conversation wouldn't be happening would it Sherlock?
> 
> You're an angry little man child who needs to wind their neck in because it's cringy and using words like "bruh" to try and get down with the kids to match your attitude, this ain't reddit. Why don't you "crack" the bios when Zen 3 comes out then if your so good? You're nothing more than blight on this forums with your poxy 68 posts and superiority complex. I doubt no one here cares to listen to you and your parents clearly didn't give you any love bruh. I pity you, only a sad sad little person would get so aggresive over being told your 3 year old mobo is not getting new CPU support. Honestly your life must be bland


Oh so it's a new account, did your other account get banned bruh? It kinda smells like that considering how awfully toxic and anti social you are to everyone you interact with.

Anyway bruh, markymarkzz is my instagram, it's an open profile. I am neither unfit, poor and I bet my girlfriend looks alot better than yours too.
Contact me there and we can have a dick measuring contest if that's what you feel like doing. 

Until then bruh! lol. Unlike you I won't respond to you again here and you have my word unlike you who can't keep your mouth shut even though you promised us all.

Please do post your instagram profile here though, I'd love to see it!


----------



## dynarush333

tivook said:


> Oh so it's a new account, did your other account get banned bruh? It kinda smells like that considering how awfully toxic and anti social you are to everyone you interact with.
> 
> Anyway bruh, markymarkzz is my instagram, it's an open profile. I am neither unfit, poor and I bet my girlfriend looks alot better than yours too.
> Contact me there and we can have a dick measuring contest if that's what you feel like doing.
> 
> Until then bruh! lol. Unlike you I won't respond to you again here and you have my word unlike you who can't keep your mouth shut even though you promised us all.



I could roast you more than you already look but you just existing is good enough lmao. If you're so well off then go buy a better board you condescending hypocrite lmao. If my dog had a face like yours I'd shave it's arse and teach it to walk backwards. Does your missues want a bone too? Everyone with half a braincell knows Instagram is for normies who want to try paint a fake life to make up for their lack of substance and you've more than fulfilled that sterotype with a bonus helping of superficial and bland. But yeah just another sheep in the heard. MMMMaaarrrKKK almost sounds like baaaa but MMMMMaaaaarrrrrKKK is more like how a lamb sounds which reflects your childishness. Coinicidence? I think not. Funny how all the cocks end up being called Mark, another coinicidence. Clique. Your arrogance is hilarious and cringy. 

THE TRUTH IS TOXIC GO AWAY WAAAA.


----------



## tivook

dynarush333 said:


> I could roast you more than you already look but you just existing is good enough lmao. If you're so well off then go buy a better board you condescending hypocrite lmao. If my dog had a face like yours I'd shave it's arse and teach it to walk backwards. Does your missues want a bone too? Everyone with half a braincell knows Instagram is for normies who want to try paint a fake life to make up for their lack of substance and you've more than fulfilled that sterotype with a bonus helping of superficial and bland. But yeah just another sheep in the heard. MMMMaaarrrKKK almost sounds like baaaa but MMMMMaaaaarrrrrKKK is more like how a lamb sounds which reflects your childishness. Coinicidence? I think not
> 
> THE TRUTH IS TOXIC GO AWAY WAAAA.


It's a matter of the enviroment to me man. It feels like a massive waste to throw a fully functioning board away and buy new stuff when it's a software hinderance. 

It doesn't surprise me that you haven't even thought of that aspect though. Also isn't it funny how you have instagram and were able to check me out immidiately even though you think it's a fake platform for normies? Talk about going off topic man. I've reported your every post because you're insane.


----------



## dynarush333

tivook said:


> It's a matter of the enviroment to me man. It feels like a massive waste to throw a fully functioning board away and buy new stuff when it's a software hinderance.
> 
> It doesn't surprise me that you haven't even thought of that aspect though. Also isn't it funny how you have instagram and were able to check me out immidiately even though you think it's a fake platform for normies? Talk about going off topic man. I've reported your every post because you're insane.


I still use my C6H. If you read my posts instead of locking on to the bit you don't like then you'd know. 

What? So you don't even know about your accounts visablitiy and privacy now?. Pro tip open up a private tab and type your username in google and it comes straight up, you cant see that much before the web site begs you to login but enough for creeps to run with it, so change your privacy settings. Not only are you delusional, you don't even know about Internet security, you don't need an instagram account to see that. I wouldn't use that superficial website if I was paid. Good job I don't class you as worth anything. Only a simpleton would do what you just did. You've also allowed your GF be exposed because of your ego, top guy you are.

Oh and you think I haven't reported yours? You speak of insanity but link a personal identifiable instagram username on a tech forum because you can't control your temp or ego when talking about Zen 3 support? Honestly mate, you cant make this **** up and you've made yourself look like a right knob and we all know you care what people think or in other words: weak.

But hey you replied when you said you wasn't so practice what you preach ya dopy numpty and btw give your misses a bone like I sad just looks like she needs it. Woof


----------



## tivook

dynarush333 said:


> I still use my C6H. If you read my posts instead of locking on to the bit you don't like then you'd know.
> 
> What? So you don't even know about your accounts visablitiy and privacy now?. Pro tip open up a private tab and type your username and it comes straight up, you cant see that much before the web ****e begs you to login but enough for creeps to run with it, so change your privacy settings. Not only are you delusionaly you don't even know about Internet security, you don't need instagram to see that, I wouldn't use that superficial **** if I was paid. Good job I don't class you as worth anything. Only a simpleton would do what you just did. You've also allowed your GF be exposed because of your ego, top guy you are.
> 
> Oh and you think I haven't reported yours? You speak of insanity but link a personal identifiable instagram username on a tech forum because you can't control your temp or ego when talking about Zen 3 support? Honestly mate, you cant make this **** up and you've made yourself look like a right knob and we all know you care what people think or in other words: weak.
> 
> But hey you replied when you said you wasn't so practice what you preach ya dopy numpty and btw give your misses a bone like I sad just looks like she needs it. Woof


It doesn't matter if I replied, it will all get erased by a moderator along with you hopefully.

You attacked me personally btw and I straight up proved you wrong. Read up and you'll figure it out eventually after your done with your childish tantrums.


----------



## dynarush333

tivook said:


> It doesn't matter if I replied, it will all get erased by a moderator along with you hopefully.
> 
> You attacked me personally btw and I straight up proved you wrong. Read up and you'll figure it out eventually after your done with your childish tantrums.


You called me a dhead so what did you expect your pleb? You play with fire you get burnt. The irony here is you'll be banned with me, even now you still have the ego. Plus you sound like a kid "yyyy ouuuu attacked me waaa", like I said before you've definately had your ass kicked many times.

You proved nothing you spanner. I literally had sources and links to prove it from AMD and other media and you said a few words with no sources, no links, no nothing. Like I said your dumb and you've proved it. The Instagram thing was just the nail in the coffin and probably broke some rules just with that alone. Then the best you can do is try copy my lines. You are as dumb as you look and you really need to learn the basics of Internet saftey before you try preach **** to anyone else. Hypocrite. I wonder what your girlfriend would think about this? You selfish egotistical t.w.a.t

All this because you can't accept from AMD themselves that this board won't work with zen 3. You really have made yourself look bad to go to the lengths you have and risk your safety and the saftey of your mrs. It's pathetic, like beyond pathetic


----------



## Dollar

Do you expect Shamino to wade through all of this sewage to find actual discussion and support requests about the bios he just posted for us?


Stop it.


----------



## tivook

dynarush333 said:


> You called me a dhead so what did you expect your pleb? You play with fire you get burnt. The irony here is you'll be banned with me, even now you still have the ego. Plus you sound like a kid "yyyy ouuuu attacked me waaa", like I said before you've definately had your ass kicked many times.
> 
> You proved nothing you spanner. I literally had sources and links to prove it from AMD and other media and you said a few words with no sources, no links, no nothing. Like I said your dumb and you've proved it. The Instagram thing was just the nail in the coffin and probably broke some rules just with that alone. Then the best you can do is try copy my lines. You are as dumb as you look and you really need to learn the basics of Internet saftey before you try preach **** to anyone else. Hypocrite. I wonder what your girlfriend would think about this? You selfish egotistical t.w.a.t
> 
> All this because you can't accept from AMD themselves that this board won't work with zen 3. You really have made yourself look bad to go to the lengths you have and risk your safety and the saftey of your mrs. It's pathetic, like beyond pathetic


I honestly couldn't care less if someone here knows who I am. My profile is open for gods sake, anyone can find me at any time just like they can find anyone else. You sound awfully paranoid to me to think that I'm putting myself at risk for publishing my instagram profile on the internet, it was already on the internet before I published it here dude.

Yeah I called you a Dhead to which you responded by making fun of my real name. My name bruh, that's like below kindergarden level.

Also, if you think Gamers Nexus is not a worthy source then I don't know what is. It's a software issue, not a hardware issue. Why is this so difficult to understand? I sure hope some moderator gets in here before you get a chance to make the atmosphere in here even worse.


----------



## Kildar

I've reported the posts.
Hopfully a admin will step in and do something.


----------



## dsounds

Hi, guys, should I be afraid of buying new, unused, Hero VI Extreme + 3900x ? I'm reading here and there about some bugs with bios, unstability, RAM incompatibility etc... I would get Crucial BL2K16G32C16U4B with it.
I'm not even planing to overclock it.

Thx


----------



## roco_smith

I bought my CH6E when the 1800X was launch and now upgrade to the 3900X . At this moment with the latest bios the board , for me work as expected, I very happy with the performance and actually My Samsung Bdie memory kit 4x8GB working flawless with a overclock of 3800mhz FCLK 1900.If you dont mine the lack of the PCIE4 support in the X570 and you dont planning to upgrade to ryzen 4000 this is a very strong mobo with a lot of RGB , fan headers and good VRM


----------



## T[]RK

dsounds said:


> Hi, guys, should I be afraid of buying new, unused, Hero VI Extreme + 3900x ?


There two motherboards: ROG Crosshair VI Hero and ROG Crosshair VI Extreme.  Actually three, but one just have also Wi-Fi. Is it for "new build"? Is it for "good price"? Maybe get B550 board + 3900X? This way you may upgrade later CPU.


----------



## mito1172

shamino1978 said:


> not fully tested, just if you want to try:
> 
> c6E
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/iz9m6lzhyr3xwkt/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-7803.rar?dl=0
> 
> c6h
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/yyweuhwk2tn1ogb/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7803.rar?dl=0
> 
> c6h wifi
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/qiuk2npwju0itej/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-7803.rar?dl=0


thanks. What is the AGESA code?


----------



## Dynomutt

If I try 7803 bios can I load a saved profile, or will I need to tweak everything again?


----------



## gungstar

mito1172 said:


> What is the AGESA code?


https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=355200&thumb=1


----------



## dsounds

roco_smith said:


> I bought my CH6E when the 1800X was launch and now upgrade to the 3900X . At this moment with the latest bios the board , for me work as expected, I very happy with the performance and actually My Samsung Bdie memory kit 4x8GB working flawless with a overclock of 3800mhz FCLK 1900.If you dont mine the lack of the PCIE4 support in the X570 and you dont planning to upgrade to ryzen 4000 this is a very strong mobo with a lot of RGB , fan headers and good VRM


Hi, thx. What RAM are running there ? With product code please.


----------



## dsounds

T[]RK said:


> There two motherboards: ROG Crosshair VI Hero and ROG Crosshair VI Extreme.  Actually three, but one just have also Wi-Fi. Is it for "new build"? Is it for "good price"? Maybe get B550 board + 3900X? This way you may upgrade later CPU.


Yeah, I was thinking about B550 too... Asus ROG Crosshair VI Extreme, yes, and it's for a good price, a bit better price than Asus Rog Strix B550-F. 
I like CH6, best VRM, more sata ports, fron usb-c connector, wifi...but it's older board, won't be compatible with Ryzen 4000 for sure...


----------



## tcclaviger

Nice 1006 on C6E !! XT cpus for x370 ftw!

C6E and C6H are not the same VRM, don't get that confused, C6E is a good deal stronger than C6H, but both are still quit good.

Also not for sure Zen 3 won't work, it's up to Asus to implement. They've been great lately so who knows. Shamino and Elmor are amazing dudes, maybe they can make it happen for us.


----------



## mito1172

gungstar said:


> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=355200&thumb=1


thx. :thumb:


----------



## Fanu

dsounds said:


> Hi, guys, should I be afraid of buying new, unused, Hero VI Extreme + 3900x ? I'm reading here and there about some bugs with bios, unstability, RAM incompatibility etc... I would get Crucial BL2K16G32C16U4B with it.
> I'm not even planing to overclock it.
> 
> Thx


I would go with B550 board since it will get BIOS support for much longer + PCIe 4.0 + upcoming Ryzen 4xxx support 
C6E is an overkill board + it's larger in size (E-ATX format) compared to C6H so it won't fit in all cases (I had issues with PSU cable management even tho I have a big case) - C6E has brutal VRM but its only of use to LN2 overclockers 

C6E is a very good board, but it doesn't hold much value in 2020 (especially considering even B450 boards will get Ryzen 4xxx support)


----------



## dsounds

Fanu said:


> I would go with B550 board since it will get BIOS support for much longer + PCIe 4.0 + upcoming Ryzen 4xxx support
> C6E is an overkill board + it's larger in size (E-ATX format) compared to C6H so it won't fit in all cases (I had issues with PSU cable management even tho I have a big case) - C6E has brutal VRM but its only of use to LN2 overclockers
> 
> C6E is a very good board, but it doesn't hold much value in 2020 (especially considering even B450 boards will get Ryzen 4xxx support)


I know all that, but I'm not sure I would be up to upgrading to Ryzen 4000 anytime soon if I buy 3900x now. So I might aswell go for C6E. I have big case, it should fit there. Old Chieftec Dragon Mid-Tower... Good for E-ATX. The only thing I'm concerned about is stability C6E + 3900x + (some ram)... And I need it to be stable.


----------



## Artyom Ka.

There is indeed a bug with CSM in the 7803
The board won't post with Qcode 3b, unless csm is on


----------



## Kildar

CSM?


----------



## T[]RK

Kildar said:


> CSM?


Compatibility Support Module


----------



## roco_smith

dsounds said:


> Hi, thx. What RAM are running there ? With product code please.


running flawless with this kit Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro 32GB (4x8GB) DDR4 3200MHz C16 LED Desktop Memory 
Amazon ASIN	B07D1XJH2W


----------



## roco_smith

candasulas said:


> Hello everyone. I have a serious problem. I have an Asus Crosshair VI Extreme motherboard, AMD Ryzen 7 3800X processor and Asus Strix vega 64 graphics card.
> 
> I installed Windows and shut down the computer. When I turn on the computer in the morning, I get 02 error code and 1 long 3 short beeps. Vga and boot light are on.
> 
> I dismantled the whole system. I reloaded the bios. I inserted the processor. I tried it with different graphics card still it did not improve.
> 
> I keep getting the same error. What do you suggest?
> 
> Meanwhile, when the video card is inserted into the second pcie x16 slot, the system opens smoothly.
> 
> I would be very grateful if you could help. 🙏


by my experience in my CH6E this code appears if the memory module is no properly install , try insert just one memory on each slot until you get the right code , and install the rest of your modules


----------



## TheRic89

Is the final version of 7803 expected to be the last BIOS for C6H? 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpi

shamino1978 said:


> not fully tested, just if you want to try:
> 
> c6E
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/iz9m6lzhyr3xwkt/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-7803.rar?dl=0
> 
> c6h
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/yyweuhwk2tn1ogb/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7803.rar?dl=0
> 
> c6h wifi
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/qiuk2npwju0itej/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-7803.rar?dl=0


Thx ! Tryed it, everything seemed fine with my 3800x, seen a few mem setups too, 3600-3800 up to c14, worked fine.
Only problem, the unofficial pbo setup seems less likely boost for high so I came back to earlier one.
Thank for Your work once !


Edit : No, it was user error ! Gave another chance to it and for second attempt it's a big WOW !!!!!! :O
Man, that was what some of the Ryzen chip owners dreamed about ! This boost behaviour but probably the whole algorythm seems very different ! 
:thumb:


----------



## Noodlefu

7803 fixed all my 3700X boost clock problems, with all 8 cores now comfortably hitting 4.4 Ghz. This is with stock settings & XMP loaded. I haven't played about with increasing the performance level to get it to sustain higher during all-core loads, and doubt I will as it tends to make the CPU hit 75c+ (even if just for a few seconds), and due to the boards Q-Fan temperature limit of 75c it ramps up the fans to 100% constantly for a few seconds. Would be nice if Asus allowed us to increase this limit, as the only reason the CPU ever hits above 75c is during occassional spikes (at least in my case, with a NH-D15 strapped to it).


----------



## The Sandman

Noodlefu said:


> due to the boards Q-Fan temperature limit of 75c it ramps up the fans to 100% constantly for a few seconds. Would be nice if Asus allowed us to increase this limit, as the only reason the CPU ever hits above 75c is during occassional spikes (at least in my case, with a NH-D15 strapped to it).



Doesn't 7803 have "Fan Smoothing"?
I'm on a WC'd 2700x w/6401 so I honestly have no idea what's on 7803 but I'd recommend you play with it if available.
On my setup I run CPU Q-Fan with smoothing of 31.9 sec as it's under a Monoblock and spikes are spikes. Works like a charm for me, nice and quiet with no unnecessary ramping up.


----------



## GraveNoX

I updated from 7601 to 7803 on 1700x. It works fine.
Noticed CLDO VDDP voltage is now from 0.700 to 1.800. I used to input value "700" before so now I input "0.700", I hope it's ok. I input 700 and it showed 1.800 and I used it like this for 10-15 minutes, hope nothing was damaged.

A new setting under CPU Configuration: NX Mode

Also a new setting "Force OC Mode Disable" which defaults to "Disabled". Other setting is "Enabled".
"If enabled, OC Mode will be disabled rendering customized ratios useless. Used mainly for pure slight boost of core clock"


----------



## CubanB

shamino1978 said:


> not fully tested, just if you want to try:
> 
> c6E
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/iz9m6lzhyr3xwkt/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-7803.rar?dl=0
> 
> c6h
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/yyweuhwk2tn1ogb/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7803.rar?dl=0
> 
> c6h wifi
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/qiuk2npwju0itej/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-7803.rar?dl=0


There was some junk discussions mixed in with the talk of these BIOS updates, so I've tried to complile the constructive stuff into one place. Personally, I'm not in a position to test this BIOS currently (no OS installed and the system is in pieces), but I did read around and try to gather feedback on it. I like to save these things to txt files for future reference.

- BIOS works quite well in terms of per CCX overclock
- SOC voltage requires a slight increase compared to earlier BIOS to maintain same clocks/profile settings
- CSM is bugged and must be enabled, otherwise it won't boot.
- Sleep bug - 1:2 mode IF bug exists if the computer wakes up from sleep, if the IF is over 1800mhz.
- Another sleep bug - CLDO_VDDG and CLDO_VDDP completely resetting to stock voltages if IF is over 1800mhz.
- One user mentioned sound distortion with onboard audio after this update.
- 100% fan at boot with NVIDIA GPU (is this standard AMD behaviour though? Is there anything ASUS can ever do about it?)

When I bought this board twelve months ago and people said it wouldn't get another update. And here we are.. June 2020, talking about a BIOS update. The per CCX setting is a great feature that wasn't expected for this board. Thanks for the work you are doing for this and other boards Shamino, much appreciated.


----------



## GraveNoX

This is what I use for exhaust fan:
PWM Mode
Source: VRM
2.6 seconds
500 rpm min
Manual
100% fan speed for 56 C
75% fan speed for 50 C
42% fan speed for 40 C

For front intake
PWM Mode
Source: VRM
2.6 seconds
500 rpm min
Manual
100% fan speed for 58 C
75% fan speed for 50 C
37% fan speed for 40 C

VRM is sensitive to temperature just like CPU, so it ramps up at the same time with the CPU FAN, but the VRM temp rise much slower than CPU so in the summer 56 C is the highest temp I can choose, otherwise it will get way too warm in the case.

For CPU:
PWM Mode
2.6 seconds
500 rpm
Manual
100% fan speed for 75 C
80% fan speed for 70 C
45% fan speed for 56 C

Of course it's only for my case (Define R5) and my own fans (TY-143), maybe someone will find it helpful.


----------



## roco_smith

CubanB said:


> There was some junk discussions mixed in with the talk of these BIOS updates, so I've tried to complile the constructive stuff into one place. Personally, I'm not in a position to test this BIOS currently (no OS installed and the system is in pieces), but I did read around and try to gather feedback on it. I like to save these things to txt files for future reference.
> 
> - BIOS works quite well in terms of per CCX overclock
> - SOC voltage requires a slight increase compared to earlier BIOS to maintain same clocks/profile settings
> - CSM is bugged and must be enabled, otherwise it won't boot.
> - Sleep bug - 1:2 mode IF bug exists if the computer wakes up from sleep, if the IF is over 1800mhz.
> - Another sleep bug - CLDO_VDDG and CLDO_VDDP completely resetting to stock voltages if IF is over 1800mhz.
> - One user mentioned sound distortion with onboard audio after this update.
> - 100% fan at boot with NVIDIA GPU (is this standard AMD behaviour though? Is there anything ASUS can ever do about it?)
> 
> When I bought this board twelve months ago and people said it wouldn't get another update. And here we are.. June 2020, talking about a BIOS update. The per CCX setting is a great feature that wasn't expected for this board. Thanks for the work you are doing for this and other boards Shamino, much appreciated.


I made the jump to the latest beta Bios on my CH6E , and I just apply my previous Bios setting and not have any of the above issue describe above . CCX overclock work fantastic :specool:


----------



## TwoBeers

shamino1978 said:


> not fully tested, just if you want to try:
> 
> c6E
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/iz9m6lzhyr3xwkt/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-7803.rar?dl=0
> 
> c6h
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/yyweuhwk2tn1ogb/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7803.rar?dl=0
> 
> c6h wifi
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/qiuk2npwju0itej/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-7803.rar?dl=0


Thanks for the links. I just installed it on my 3700X with 3600 DRAM and 1800 IF. Nothing bad happened, CB15 benches look the same. Don't know if it brings a performance boost when using PBO or something.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## oile

CubanB said:


> There was some junk discussions mixed in with the talk of these BIOS updates, so I've tried to complile the constructive stuff into one place. Personally, I'm not in a position to test this BIOS currently (no OS installed and the system is in pieces), but I did read around and try to gather feedback on it. I like to save these things to txt files for future reference.
> 
> 
> 
> - BIOS works quite well in terms of per CCX overclock
> 
> - SOC voltage requires a slight increase compared to earlier BIOS to maintain same clocks/profile settings
> 
> - CSM is bugged and must be enabled, otherwise it won't boot.
> 
> - Sleep bug - 1:2 mode IF bug exists if the computer wakes up from sleep, if the IF is over 1800mhz.
> 
> - Another sleep bug - CLDO_VDDG and CLDO_VDDP completely resetting to stock voltages if IF is over 1800mhz.
> 
> - One user mentioned sound distortion with onboard audio after this update.
> 
> - 100% fan at boot with NVIDIA GPU (is this standard AMD behaviour though? Is there anything ASUS can ever do about it?)
> 
> 
> 
> When I bought this board twelve months ago and people said it wouldn't get another update. And here we are.. June 2020, talking about a BIOS update. The per CCX setting is a great feature that wasn't expected for this board. Thanks for the work you are doing for this and other boards Shamino, much appreciated.


Perfect summary. I would also add the fans ramping up and down not respecting smoothing time at all.
The 100% gpu fan at boot with nvidia Turing is surely asus bios problem, confirmed by evga. @shamino1978 thank you for your efforts here


----------



## pschorr1123

dynarush333 said:


> It is not incorrect information. https://www.extremetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/05/AMD-Chipset-Support-1.jpg and theres pleanty more. I don't understand how some of you can't get that into your heads.
> 
> The only X470 boards that are getting it have a 32mb bios which most X370 (including C6H) don't have, this is reflected in the image where it shows X470 with a none solid line because not all X470 have a 32mb bios. X570 & B550 have a solid line because all boards meet the requirement. It might not be possible for you to say, but AMD have said... Multiple times. Even thestilt and other notable members of the community have said. To no ones suprise ASUS themselves have made it clear they want to drop X370 so it is not going to happen period. Talk about flogging a dead horse and ignoring facts. Just because something might be possible, doesn't mean its going to change anything. It's possible to accept this and move on, but yet here we are.. AGAIN



for what it's worth Aorus X570 boards ( like the Master) have only 16MB of ROM I'm pretty sure they will be getting 4000 CPU support at least they better or there's gonna be a lot of pissed off GB X570 MB owners...


----------



## oile

Exactly. A lot of x570 and b450 have 16mb roms. Amd already said that they will provide a 4000 only bios to anyone with proof of purchase of the new cpu to b450 users for example.
Rom size is not a problem especially with flashback on board.
We'll see


----------



## tcclaviger

dsounds said:


> Fanu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would go with B550 board since it will get BIOS support for much longer + PCIe 4.0 + upcoming Ryzen 4xxx support
> C6E is an overkill board + it's larger in size (E-ATX format) compared to C6H so it won't fit in all cases (I had issues with PSU cable management even tho I have a big case) - C6E has brutal VRM but its only of use to LN2 overclockers
> 
> C6E is a very good board, but it doesn't hold much value in 2020 (especially considering even B450 boards will get Ryzen 4xxx support)
> 
> 
> 
> I know all that, but I'm not sure I would be up to upgrading to Ryzen 4000 anytime soon if I buy 3900x now. So I might aswell go for C6E. I have big case, it should fit there. Old Chieftec Dragon Mid-Tower... Good for E-ATX. The only thing I'm concerned about is stability C6E + 3900x + (some ram)... And I need it to be stable.
Click to expand...

My 3900x C6E combo was fantastic, easy over locking, great stability. Took 4 sticks of bdie to 3722 at 14-14-14-14-28-42 without issue, totally stable.

It's a great board, honestly, in my opinion it's the best x370 or x470 board money can buy, only surpassed by 2 or 3 x570 boards.

Ryzen 4000 support is NOT precluded yet, but, don't buy on the Contingency you can necessarily upgrade. It may, or may not, depends on Asus.

It's also a proven PCIE 4.0 capable x370 using the correct bios.

If you want to have zen 3 for sure, just grab a C7H or C8H, the 7 is the C6E vrm, using it now, and it's also a great board, but does sacrifice a couple of features (but gains a few) vs the C6E.


----------



## D0kiM

Updated my BIOS from 7704 to 7803, system works fine. Sound distortion me too - it's a rare and very short buzzing sound, coming out of nowere, sounding like an audio interference. I hear it a few times after update Windows to build 2004, a possible Windows Update/Realtek Drivers or third party software bug/anomaly. I think this is not correlated to Test BIOS 7803, but who knows... the time will tell.

Test Bios 7803 work flawless on my R5 2600, 3600 MHz XMP profile with my new memory kit Crucial Ballistix RGB BL2K16G36C16U4BL. Guys, what software you use to check whether yours Infinity Fabric(IF) works 1:1:1 ratio with Memory controller clock-IMC(uClk) and Memory clock (mClk)? I use CPU-Z "Memory" tab and check "NB Frequency" and "DRAM Frequency" values, if they are showing the same frequencies - this mean IF works 1:1 with Dram, right? Also in AIDA64 on "Overclock" tab, I check the "North Bridge Clock" and "Memory Bus" values to determine ratios between (IF) and (DRAM). HWiNFO64 also shows FCLK/UCLK clocks, so this is enough to be shure my Dram overclock works 1:1 with (IF).

What is the max (IF)1:1(DRAM) clock on ZEN+(R5 2600) CPU's?
Does CH6 support manual FCLK/UCLK values in the BIOS? Due to this post(https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...vi-overclocking-thread-4100.html#post28020548), it is possible, but must using ZEN2 CPU, right?


----------



## oile

D0kiM said:


> Updated my BIOS from 7704 to 7803, system works fine. Sound distortion me too - it's a rare and very short buzzing sound, coming out of nowere, sounding like a an audio interference. I hear it a few times after update Windows to build 2004, a possible Windows Update/Realtek Drivers or third party software bug/anomaly. I think this is not correlated to Test BIOS 7803, but who knows... the time will tell.
> 
> 
> 
> Test Bios 7803 work flawless on my R5 2600, 3600 MHz XMP profile with my new memory kit - 32GB(16GB x2) Crucial Ballistix RGB BL2K16G36C16U4BL. Guys, what software you use to check whether yours Infinity Fabric(IF) works 1:1:1 ratio with Memory controller clock-IMC(uClk) and Memory clock (mClk)? I use CPU-Z "Memory" tab and check "NB Frequency" and "DRAM Frequency" values, if they are showing the same frequencies - this mean IF works 1:1 with Dram, right? Also in AIDA64 on "Overclock" tab, I check the "North Bridge Clock" and "Memory Bus" values to determine ratios between (IF) and (DRAM).
> 
> 
> 
> What is the max (IF)1:1(DRAM) clock on ZEN+(R5 2600) CPU's?


Could anybody please check if the buzzing sound is present only when fans ramp up and down? I may have noticed this pattern

I use hwinfo sensors to check ram speed and FCLK


----------



## xAD3r1ty

How do you guys save profiles from an older bios to the new one? i have tried before but it seemed that profiles get broken when trying to load them in a new bios


----------



## The Sandman

xAD3r1ty said:


> How do you guys save profiles from an older bios to the new one? i have tried before but it seemed that profiles get broken when trying to load them in a new bios



I always have my current Bios Text file saved and manually re-enter.


----------



## solon

sound problems fixes for me increasing soc voltage +0.0.5 which only happens with ram @3800 and 7803 bios.


----------



## Kildar

The Sandman said:


> I always have my current Bios Text file saved and manually re-enter.


You have to save it to a USB drive.


----------



## TheRic89

Quick question are the VRM temps reported in hwinfo accurate for this board? 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryoz

TheRic89 said:


> Quick question are the VRM temps reported in hwinfo accurate for this board?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## Disc0

Can someno please tell me VRM temps in OCCT using 3900X?
Mine temps with 3600 are cca 45 degrees.


----------



## roco_smith

WHAOOO , is insane how the price for the Crosshair VI and VII has increase in a sick way , a new CH7 on Amazon for 379.00 US ,last week I saw was around 189.00 to 200.00


----------



## TheRic89

Pretty much all AM4 motherboards are either out of stock or really overpriced it seems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRic89

Disc0 said:


> Can someno please tell me VRM temps in OCCT using 3900X?
> Mine temps with 3600 are cca 45 degrees.



My C6H VRM temps maxed out at 49C after 20 minutes of OCCT Large dataset test with the 3900X at stock with PBO enbabled.


----------



## Disc0

TheRic89 said:


> My C6H VRM temps maxed out at 49C after 20 minutes of OCCT Large dataset test with the 3900X at stock with PBO enbabled.





Thank You, so it seems that C6H has quite an awesome VRM. :thumb:


----------



## pipould

TheRic89 said:


> My C6H VRM temps maxed out at 49C after 20 minutes of OCCT Large dataset test with the 3900X at stock with PBO enbabled.


I confirm, mine are sameish temps... This MB is definitely capable of running anything "Zen" related.


----------



## BoMbY

So, I just tried to go back to an older BIOS version (pre ComboPi), but it seems like Asus has blocked any way to flash any BIOS version 7003, or older? I tried USB flashback several times (with two drives, FAT and FAT32), and even that isn't working anymore?


----------



## ChrisPeach0

Guys, I have been trying to get my memory resolved for about a week now, I have the C6H paired with a 3700x and 2x8gb 3200MHz 16-18-18-36 vengeance pro rgb sticks. -(manufacturer hynix) So I definitely should’ve done some research before buying these because I can’t get past log in screen before having the blue screen of death and “memory management” pop as the error code. I take them out and throw a older ram stick 2400MHz and it works flawlessly lol. I ran thaipoon burner along side with Ryzen calculator and insert numbers In bios trying to tweak some settings manually but I’m not too shabby with it. I get error codes like c5 or 8 another one I can’t quite remember... But if someone ran into a similar problem and has a solution, maybe guidance on what I should do? Really trying to get my editing skills on with some of this new hardware 🙂


----------



## xeizo

If it's Hynix AFR trfc needs to be quite high, I think I used 448 when running them. Something like 16-18-18-18-36-58, trfc 448, cmd 1T, Gear Down Mode enabled and Power Down disabled and rest on auto may boot. Use no higher than 1.36V vdimm, those doesn't like high vdimm. But you may have to set VBOOT DRAM VOLTAGE to something between 1.35-1.4V to be able to boot. VDDP 900, VDDG 950, use SOC voltage between 1.05-1.1V not higher. You can set the four CAD BUS all to 24 if you like, and CPU on-die termination between 36.7-43.6. RTT Nom disabled. RTTWR to RZQ/3 and RTTPARK to RZQ/1. If it doesn't boot try raising trfc above 500.


----------



## The Sandman

BoMbY said:


> So, I just tried to go back to an older BIOS version (pre ComboPi), but it seems like Asus has blocked any way to flash any BIOS version 7003, or older? I tried USB flashback several times (with two drives, FAT and FAT32), and even that isn't working anymore?



I've been as high as 7201 and back to 6401 on my setup (2700x).
Make very sure the renaming is correct as windoz 10 as of late can be confusing. 

For me it sometimes ends up C6H.cap.cap with the second ".cap" not visible. I opened the file on another machine to finally discover my issue .


----------



## Dr. Vodka

BoMbY said:


> So, I just tried to go back to an older BIOS version (pre ComboPi), but it seems like Asus has blocked any way to flash any BIOS version 7003, or older? I tried USB flashback several times (with two drives, FAT and FAT32), and even that isn't working anymore?


Make sure you're using a FAT32 drive formatted for DOS, no UEFI stuff. Blank it, just leave the C6H.CAP file in there. If it doesn't work try another USB drive. It's quite picky.

Last week I got into this issue, after a while I got it working and could flashback back and forth from 6401, 7201, 7704, 7803 without issues. Why? Trying to stabilize 4x16GB sticks at 3600MHz with my 1700, maybe it behaves better at the extremes with one particular AGESA base. I'll get it working some day  tight 3466MHz works fine.


----------



## ChrisPeach0

I managed to get past log in screen finally, thanks for that. Crashed 1 minute after, I’m gonna keep playing with the settings.



xeizo said:


> If it's Hynix AFR trfc needs to be quite high, I think I used 448 when running them. Something like 16-18-18-18-36-58, trfc 448, cmd 1T, Gear Down Mode enabled and Power Down disabled and rest on auto may boot. Use no higher than 1.36V vdimm, those doesn't like high vdimm. But you may have to set VBOOT DRAM VOLTAGE to something between 1.35-1.4V to be able to boot. VDDP 900, VDDG 950, use SOC voltage between 1.05-1.1V not higher. You can set the four CAD BUS all to 24 if you like, and CPU on-die termination between 36.7-43.6. RTT Nom disabled. RTTWR to RZQ/3 and RTTPARK to RZQ/1. If it doesn't boot try raising trfc above 500.


----------



## BoMbY

I'm pretty sure the partitions and filenames have been correct. So far I've tried a old 500 MB USB1 drive, and an old 4GB USB2 drive. I guess I could try again with a 128GB USB3 drive. That's about all that I've left, that's not broken, or lost.


----------



## SimpleTech

7803 is now officially on ASUS' site. I think it's newer than the one posted here (will need to double-check).

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7803.zip

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...C/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-7803.zip

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...XTREME/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-7803.zip


----------



## roco_smith

*finalheaven*



SimpleTech said:


> 7803 is now officially on ASUS' site. I think it's newer than the one posted here (will need to double-check).
> 
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7803.zip
> 
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...C/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-7803.zip
> 
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...XTREME/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-7803.zip


Wow :specool: Thanks


----------



## Fight Game

ChrisPeach0 said:


> Guys, I have been trying to get my memory resolved for about a week now, I have the C6H paired with a 3700x and 2x8gb 3200MHz 16-18-18-36 vengeance pro rgb sticks. -(manufacturer hynix) So I definitely should’ve done some research before buying these because I can’t get past log in screen before having the blue screen of death and “memory management” pop as the error code. I take them out and throw a older ram stick 2400MHz and it works flawlessly lol. I ran thaipoon burner along side with Ryzen calculator and insert numbers In bios trying to tweak some settings manually but I’m not too shabby with it. I get error codes like c5 or 8 another one I can’t quite remember... But if someone ran into a similar problem and has a solution, maybe guidance on what I should do? Really trying to get my editing skills on with some of this new hardware 🙂


I have the same ram and board. On the very first couple bios's when the board first came out, I had a little trouble and had to manually enter the first 5 or so numbers + 1.35v + auto on the rest, for the ram but ever since the the DOCP option came up under the Ai tuner option, it selects the ram and all the numbers including the voltage and has worked just fine on every bios since. Although, I can only overclock it to 3266 before it fails despite trying any of the settings provided by the 1.7.3 version of the DRAM calculator, even tried loosening the timings a little more than it said I should...anything above 3266 fails me. And yes agreed, I'm sorry I got this ram. But then again, theres been a handful of reviews showing that theres no difference in games from 3200-3900, only memory type benchmarks

edit: ok maybe the ram is different since yours is vengeance and mine are trident z. but mine are those same timings, speed, and hynix


----------



## Dave001

SimpleTech said:


> 7803 is now officially on ASUS' site. I think it's newer than the one posted here (will need to double-check).
> 
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7803.zip
> 
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...C/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-7803.zip
> 
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...XTREME/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-7803.zip


Can't comment on the others, but for the extreme, the beta and final from Asus web site are identical files.


----------



## abso

Is there any point upgrading from 7704 with a 3700X?


----------



## Dr. Vodka

BoMbY said:


> I'm pretty sure the partitions and filenames have been correct. So far I've tried a old 500 MB USB1 drive, and an old 4GB USB2 drive. I guess I could try again with a 128GB USB3 drive. That's about all that I've left, that's not broken, or lost.


Hmm, now that you mention it, at one point I did manually do a BIOS update using 1usmus' method. After that in addition redoing my USB drive, it started working. Hmmm.





SimpleTech said:


> 7803 is now officially on ASUS' site. I think it's newer than the one posted here (will need to double-check).
> 
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7803.zip
> 
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...C/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-7803.zip
> 
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...XTREME/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-7803.zip












They're identical too for the C6H.

At least we already know the bugs in there (CSM related bug comes to mind, that's a pretty big one to be in an official release)


----------



## Kildar

Dr. Vodka said:


> Hmm, now that you mention it, at one point I did manually do a BIOS update using 1usmus' method. After that in addition redoing my USB drive, it started working. Hmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're identical too for the C6H.
> 
> At least we already know the bugs in there (CSM related bug comes to mind, that's a pretty big one to be in an official release)


I expect nothing less than to issue a buggy bios from good ole ASUS.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

Has anyone answered the question if this has an updated AGESA from the previous version from December?


I'm also not seeing the BIOS reflected on the Asus website yet.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Cellar Dweller said:


> Has anyone answered the question if this has an updated AGESA from the previous version from December?
> 
> I'm also not seeing the BIOS reflected on the Asus website yet.



7803 uses AGESA ComboPI 1.0.0.6.


----------



## pipould

I can't restore bios settings, error code 36.

Set params again, same values, boot fine.

Sent from my GM1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CeltPC

Updated with 7803 bios without issue, boots fine. Running ram at 3600 MHz but have not tightened up the timings yet.


----------



## CeltPC

With a little initial tweaking I am getting 7336 on Cinebench R20, and so far all is stable, so 7803 seems like a good bet.


----------



## presola

pipould said:


> I can't restore bios settings, error code 36.
> 
> Set params again, same values, boot fine.
> 
> Sent from my GM1900 using Tapatalk


Have you enabled CSM after you restoring your profile? CSM disabled causes the 3B post code, it's a known bug with 7803.


----------



## Fanu

pipould said:


> I can't restore bios settings, error code 36.
> 
> Set params again, same values, boot fine.
> 
> Sent from my GM1900 using Tapatalk


Same issue on my C6E with 2700X, post code 34 after upgrading BIOS from 7704 to 7803, restarting, loading saved BIOS profile settings from usb stick and restarting to post code 34 (I have to clear CMOS so I can access BIOS again)



presola said:


> Have you enabled CSM after you restoring your profile? CSM disabled causes the 3B post code, it's a known bug with 7803.


Does it need to be enabled all the time? Will enabling it cause any issues?


----------



## xzamples

safe to update to 7803?


----------



## Fanu

xzamples said:


> safe to update to 7803?


c/p from this forum:

BIOS works quite well in terms of per CCX overclock

SOC voltage requires a slight increase compared to earlier BIOS to maintain same clocks/profile settings

CSM is bugged and must be enabled, otherwise it won't boot.

Sleep bug - 1:2 mode IF bug exists if the computer wakes up from sleep, if the IF is over 1800mhz.

Another sleep bug - CLDO_VDDG and CLDO_VDDP completely resetting to stock voltages if IF is over 1800mhz.

One user mentioned sound distortion with onboard audio after this update

100% fan at boot with NVIDIA GPU (bug?)


----------



## TheRic89

Is there any chance of modding to add pci-e gen 4 back into these bios or when there is a final bios for this board?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Veii

TheRic89 said:


> Is there any chance of modding to add pci-e gen 4 back into these bios or when there is a final bios for this board?


The person that has knowledge about this is 1usmus and ket from winraid
BUT - even when you unlock the bootloader and inject/mod the proper modules

You will have issues that it's locked via PSP Firmware on the CPU itself
If you are able to figure that out by the github "PSP Tool" and maybe help the user irusanovbg from the zenstate thread
You might be able to figure out the location of the lockdown
Just keep in mind, that even when PSP Tool has write access, a tiny mistake into the Chips ROM firmware, will hardbrick the CPU
Ontop of that, the tool might be able to break AMDs secure key - yet they use another global signing key for Ryzen, TR and EPYC
I haven't seen to this date people who know this key except ones who got confidential information

Likely the answer is no
But you can feel free to explore the PSP Tool, and try to play with breaking the bootloader signing with an SPI Flasher and the github tool
That would be step 1 of many to even have a chance in getting this to work
But the global tutorial would require a low level cpu flash with PSP Tool
So far no tutorial exists, just researchers 
At least the PSP Tool can break (generate) some of the signing, soo some low level stuff is accessible and overwritable


----------



## jobbus

How about that. Maybe zen3 support for this board, only time will tell.

https://twitter.com/mustmann/status.../iframe/2/twitter.min.html1262983408306790401


Edit. Now I noticed that this tweet is from may. So old news?


----------



## akira2080

jobbus said:


> How about that. Maybe zen3 support for this board, only time will tell.
> 
> https://twitter.com/mustmann/status.../iframe/2/twitter.min.html1262983408306790401
> 
> 
> Edit. Now I noticed that this tweet is from may. So old news?





It is impossible without AMD binaries. And AMD clearly indicated that they will not support Ryzen 4000 on B350/X370 boards.
Also they clearly indicated that will not allow manufactures on their own support B350/X370. Even if they will allow MB manufactures to support B350/X370


Who will do this? ASUS? LOL



Who will build completely new binaries from scratches? Stop dreaming get back to reality mate.


----------



## SpecChum

Fanu said:


> c/p from this forum:
> 
> BIOS works quite well in terms of per CCX overclock
> 
> SOC voltage requires a slight increase compared to earlier BIOS to maintain same clocks/profile settings
> 
> CSM is bugged and must be enabled, otherwise it won't boot.
> 
> Sleep bug - 1:2 mode IF bug exists if the computer wakes up from sleep, if the IF is over 1800mhz.
> 
> Another sleep bug - CLDO_VDDG and CLDO_VDDP completely resetting to stock voltages if IF is over 1800mhz.
> 
> One user mentioned sound distortion with onboard audio after this update
> 
> 100% fan at boot with NVIDIA GPU (bug?)


You, Sir, just got your first rep


----------



## BUFUMAN

Kildar said:


> I expect nothing less than to issue a buggy bios from good ole ASUS.


The best we can get.....

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## herericc

Fanu said:


> 100% fan at boot with NVIDIA GPU (bug?)


That's been an issue with this board ever since they added support for Zen 2 CPUs. I've had 100% fan speed on boot ever since I inserted my 3900X. 

Definitely annoying, but not a HUGE deal either.


----------



## TheRic89

herericc said:


> That's been an issue with this board ever since they added support for Zen 2 CPUs. I've had 100% fan speed on boot ever since I inserted my 3900X.
> 
> Definitely annoying, but not a HUGE deal either.



Same here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xzamples

So another buggy BIOS release geez


----------



## leandrolnh

xzamples said:


> So another buggy BIOS release geez


Yeah, no more ASUS for me.


----------



## xeizo

leandrolnh said:


> Yeah, no more ASUS for me.


Thing is, the grass ain't that green on the other side if you visit those AMD motherboard threads. Asus still has the most logical and well working bios imo.

If you just wants to play bios you should really get a Intel system, much much more mature bioses(cause it's still the same CPU since 2015 just with more cores/power).


----------



## speed_demon

^ What he said is generally true. My MSI X470 BIOS is pretty lacking & half broken at times, and my previous ASRock AM4 board wasn't any better. ASUS has the best bios for the AM4 socket boards at least, and the Crosshair boards are the best of the bunch for enthusiast level tweaking. But in the end the Intel boards are just plain better for tweaking and tuning your system.


----------



## CeltPC

Some folks just seem to want to trash the Asus bios support and releases (i.e. not posting any objective issues - but saying the bios is buggy and Asus is terrible, etc.). Fortunately most people in this thread report on actual issues when they exist, as well as the positives when they experience good results.

I got my C6H back in 2017 (ancient in PC years: 470 and 570 MB's having been released), have upgraded the CPU to a new generation, and am still updating the bios releases as they continue to come out. The overall performance and stability has improved dramatically over this time, thanks to the AMD AGESA and Asus bios iterations.

I plan on keeping this MB until a future generation of Ryzen CPU's becomes so compelling and cannot be supported by the 370 that I go for it. The first brand of MB I will consider when that happens will be Asus. I feel that they have earned my business.

Keep it up guys!


----------



## Dr. Vodka

CeltPC said:


> Some folks just seem to want to trash the Asus bios support and releases (i.e. not posting any objective issues - but saying the bios is buggy and Asus is terrible, etc.). Fortunately most people in this thread report on actual issues when they exist, as well as the positives when they experience good results.
> 
> I got my C6H back in 2017 (ancient in PC years: 470 and 570 MB's having been released), have upgraded the CPU to a new generation, and am still updating the bios releases as they continue to come out. The overall performance and stability has improved dramatically over this time, thanks to the AMD AGESA and Asus bios iterations.
> 
> I plan on keeping this MB until a future generation of Ryzen CPU's becomes so compelling and cannot be supported by the 370 that I go for it. The first brand of MB I will consider when that happens will be Asus. I feel that they have earned my business.
> 
> Keep it up guys!



Yep, this is the best X370 board (along with the C6E) and will always be. Besides from the early issues in 2017, it has only gotten better with time and updates.

I personally don't use sleep so these related bugs don't affect me if I were to upgrade to a third gen CPU. I don't use secure boot, CSM is too useful, so no issues there for me either in 7803.

I guess these little bugs will be squashed at some point. ASUS was the only one to get AM4 / 1st gen Ryzen mostly right and their BIOS remains one of the most logical and well laid out in the industry.

What can I say, I have gotten my money's worth out of this board (and my mid-2017 1700), and will use it until it breaks. I didn't get a dud and bought in August 2017, so skipped all the initial bad boards, so there's that.


----------



## MadSkiLLz

Dr. Vodka said:


> Yep, this is the best X370 board (along with the C6E) and will always be. Besides from the early issues in 2017, it has only gotten better with time and updates.
> 
> I personally don't use sleep so these related bugs don't affect me if I were to upgrade to a third gen CPU. I don't use secure boot, CSM is too useful, so no issues there for me either in 7803.
> 
> I guess these little bugs will be squashed at some point. ASUS was the only one to get AM4 / 1st gen Ryzen mostly right and their BIOS remains one of the most logical and well laid out in the industry.
> 
> What can I say, I have gotten my money's worth out of this board (and my mid-2017 1700), and will use it until it breaks. I didn't get a dud and bought in August 2017, so skipped all the initial bad boards, so there's that.


Totally agree, I have a c6e I got used for $85 and saving up for a 3900x. If you bought the c6h/e at launch you really got your moneys worth along with 3 years of premium io features.

Well worth it if you purchased in 2017 given the fact that you ended up getting 3 generations of cpu support from 4 cores all the way up to 16.

Those complaining about bios niggles should remember Intel 115x platform didn't become 100% niggle free until 4th gen and that took 3 socket changes.



Sent from my PRA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## overpower

Fanu said:


> c/p from this forum:
> 
> BIOS works quite well in terms of per CCX overclock
> 
> SOC voltage requires a slight increase compared to earlier BIOS to maintain same clocks/profile settings
> 
> CSM is bugged and must be enabled, otherwise it won't boot.
> 
> Sleep bug - 1:2 mode IF bug exists if the computer wakes up from sleep, if the IF is over 1800mhz.
> 
> Another sleep bug - CLDO_VDDG and CLDO_VDDP completely resetting to stock voltages if IF is over 1800mhz.
> 
> One user mentioned sound distortion with onboard audio after this update
> 
> 100% fan at boot with NVIDIA GPU (bug?)


Where's the csm option?

Thanks

Edit: Nvm, found it under boot option. Btw for me was enabled by default


----------



## xeizo

MadSkiLLz said:


> Those complaining about bios niggles should remember Intel 115x platform didn't become 100% niggle free until 4th gen and that took 3 socket changes.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PRA-LX2 using Tapatalk


That's true, while Sandy Bridge had game changing performance there was a lot of drama with buggy chipsets and hardware that sometimes didn't work. Videocards needed new vgabioses, a lot of boards was bricked when updating bioses etc Ivy Bridge worked better and Haswell was pretty troublefree, but Skylake was a big enough change that the bioses was very buggy for a long time. And all the security breaches.
Now since Skylake it's been the same arch for five years, most bugs have been taken care of by now. Expect Rocket Lake to be more ... Rocky .. and Alder Lake even more so with several new interfaces, new node, and Big.little.


----------



## oile

TheRic89 said:


> Same here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Turing nvidia gpu? I didn't have this problem with 1080, only with 2070 s


----------



## Dave001

CeltPC said:


> Some folks just seem to want to trash the Asus bios support and releases (i.e. not posting any objective issues - but saying the bios is buggy and Asus is terrible, etc.). Fortunately most people in this thread report on actual issues when they exist, as well as the positives when they experience good results.


I have opened 3 tickets with Asus tech support about BIOS issues in the CH6E over the last couple of years, not a single one of them issues has ever been fixed. I have spent several hours supplying information to them, all the same errors that where in the first BIOS I used on this board, are still in the latest BIOS.
You can talk them up all you want, but Asus tech support is terrible these days.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

oile said:


> Turing nvidia gpu? I didn't have this problem with 1080, only with 2070 s



When I helped my friend build his 3900x + X570-f gaming, his 2070 also did the 100% fan speed during POST thing.

I guess it's something related to these cards and AMD's platform.


----------



## SpecChum

Dr. Vodka said:


> I guess it's something related to these cards and AMD's platform.


Must be a ploy to get people to move to AMD cards! :thumbsups

(joking)


----------



## TheRic89

oile said:


> Turing nvidia gpu? I didn't have this problem with 1080, only with 2070 s



Yeah Turing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpi

New bios works insane for me. Shows really big changes compared any earlier one. My chip goes like never did before. Vcore offset works finally a lot better, not demolishing the boost clocks, so consumption and ofc temps showing a new level with pb. No need to pbo and performance is very good, also the clocks.


----------



## abso

What is this CSM option I am supposed to enable on the new BIOS? I never noticed this setting before. I never send my System into sleep mode so that bug is not an issue for me at least.


----------



## SpecChum

Alpi said:


> New bios works insane for me. Shows really big changes compared any earlier one. My chip goes like never did before. Vcore offset works finally a lot better, not demolishing the boost clocks, so consumption and ofc temps showing a new level with pb. No need to pbo and performance is very good, also the clocks.


Bugger, just as I get 1900/1900 set up you make me want to update.

Damn you


----------



## csf22able

just FYI, x370 will get support for ryzen 4000, just like b550 got it for 1st ryzen gen cpu's (unofficially), beta bios is prepared for both (x470 and x370) motherboards, bios capacity issue may affect support for old gen's of Ryzen CPU's on x370 boards (so it could be like: old BIOSes for ryzen 1\2\3 gen's and new BIOS specifically for ryzen 4000 series only). Beta for x370 mobo's based on same beta for x470 chips
However, MB manufacters will decide to add (or not) Zen3 support for each specific model of mobo (of cource, no guarantee, nothing is official on their behalf)


----------



## abso

I just updated Bios to 7803 but now I am unable to get back into Windows. I can get back into BIOS load, default settings and restart. Then, instead of loading into windows it just loads into bios again but now I do not have any keyboard or mouse in put working. I have to shut down the PC and du a cmos clear at the back. Now I get back into bios again and also have keyboard + mouseinput again. As soon as I restart though and try to load windows Im stuck in BIOS again without any input working.

Anyone can help me out with this? =(


----------



## xeizo

csf22able said:


> just FYI, x370 will get support for ryzen 4000, just like b550 got it for 1st ryzen gen cpu's (unofficially), beta bios is prepared for both (x470 and x370) motherboards, bios capacity issue may affect support for old gen's of Ryzen CPU's on x370 boards (so it could be like: old BIOSes for ryzen 1\2\3 gen's and new BIOS specifically for ryzen 4000 series only). Beta for x370 mobo's based on same beta for x470 chips
> However, MB manufacters will decide to add (or not) Zen3 support for each specific model of mobo (of cource, no guarantee, nothing is official on their behalf)


Thanks! That is great info, will be exciting times ahead. I'm all in for Zen 3


----------



## SpecChum

abso said:


> I just updated Bios to 7803 but now I am unable to get back into Windows. I can get back into BIOS load, default settings and restart. Then, instead of loading into windows it just loads into bios again but now I do not have any keyboard or mouse in put working. I have to shut down the PC and du a cmos clear at the back. Now I get back into bios again and also have keyboard + mouseinput again. As soon as I restart though and try to load windows Im stuck in BIOS again without any input working.
> 
> Anyone can help me out with this? =(


You don't have a Strafe by any chance do you?


----------



## abso

SpecChum said:


> You don't have a Strafe by any chance do you?


What do you mean with strafe?


----------



## SpecChum

abso said:


> What do you mean with strafe?


Corsair Strafe keyboard, you need to put in BIOS mode by pressing F1 and the Windows Lock key for it to work in BIOS.

But if you don't have one, don't worry.


----------



## abso

SpecChum said:


> Corsair Strafe keyboard, you need to put in BIOS mode by pressing F1 and the Windows Lock key for it to work in BIOS.
> 
> But if you don't have one, don't worry.


I do not. As I said, the first boot into bios after clear cmos all inputs work fine. Only if I restart and try to load into windows after that it puts me back into bios with no inputs working and I can do nothing but another clear cmos.


----------



## abso

So I can not select my NVME SSD with windows 10 on it under Boot -> Boot Options. Only my storage ssd is listed there, not my nvme win10 ssd and also not my 2 storage harddrives. Below (Boot Override) all of my drives are listed.

Update:

So I was able to get back into Windows but to do so I have to manually go into the BIOS on every boot and select my NVME SSD in Boot Override. It is not possible anymore to select my NVME ssd as a boot option to automatically boot from it...


----------



## Alpi

SpecChum said:


> Bugger, just as I get 1900/1900 set up you make me want to update.
> 
> Damn you


Made a small vid at the morning.


----------



## MadSkiLLz

abso said:


> So I can not select my NVME SSD with windows 10 on it under Boot -> Boot Options. Only my storage ssd is listed there, not my nvme win10 ssd and also not my 2 storage harddrives. Below (Boot Override) all of my drives are listed.


Clear cmos then go into bios and make sure CSM is enabled, then select your nvme as boot device with your other hdds disconnected. Don't load any old profiles you have you have to make a new one if you had any old OC profiles. See if that boots.
Then if it boots reconnect your other hdds 

Also toggle between uefi and legacy boot for the nvme if you not sure if you installed a uefi or legacy boot windows. 

Sent from my PRA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## abso

MadSkiLLz said:


> Clear cmos then go into bios and make sure CSM is enabled, then select your nvme as boot device with your other hdds disconnected. Don't load any old profiles you have you have to make a new one if you had any old OC profiles. See if that boots.
> Then if it boots reconnect your other hdds
> 
> Also toggle between uefi and legacy boot for the nvme if you not sure if you installed a uefi or legacy boot windows.
> 
> Sent from my PRA-LX2 using Tapatalk


Thanks, unplugging all drives except the nvme fixed it. Is this normal or just an Asus bug thing?


----------



## xeizo

abso said:


> Thanks, unplugging all drives except the nvme fixed it. Is this normal or just an Asus bug thing?


I would say it is a Microsoft thing, Windows loves to spread out it's bootloader on diverse drives. That's why one should only install Windows with just the system drive connected.


----------



## MadSkiLLz

abso said:


> Thanks, unplugging all drives except the nvme fixed it. Is this normal or just an Asus bug thing?


Absolutely no idea bud [emoji28] my board is in for repairs as I got it with a bricked bios so have no idea what the new bios is like. I suppose in the bios the default boot device is through sata so it probably detected sata drives present and tried to boot from them.
What you could do is go into the bios and now set your first boot device to your nvme and safe the profile and it should always boot from your nvme in future. 

Sent from my PRA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadSkiLLz

xeizo said:


> I would say it is a Microsoft thing, Windows loves to spread out it's bootloader on diverse drives. That's why one should only install Windows with just the system drive connected.


This is so true. Installed windows once with nvme and a hdd and windows ******* installed bootloader on the hdd so had to reinstall 

Sent from my PRA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## abso

After restoring my old BIOS settings my memory OC is not stable anymore at all on 7803. Even just sitting in Windows I get constant blackscreens after just a few minutes


----------



## ChrisPeach0

Have 32gb vengeance prorgb, Samsung b-die 3200mhz paired with 3700x on my c6h does anyone have stable timings they could drop in forum, I just upped from 16gbs and my computer shuts on me when stressing a bit.


----------



## MadSkiLLz

ChrisPeach0 said:


> Have 32gb vengeance prorgb, Samsung b-die 3200mhz paired with 3700x on my c6h does anyone have stable timings they could drop in forum, I just upped from 16gbs and my computer shuts on me when stressing a bit.


 don't restore settings from a profile make a new one, after your clear cmos 

Sent from my PRA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesaul

Fight Game said:


> I have the same ram and board. On the very first couple bios's when the board first came out, I had a little trouble and had to manually enter the first 5 or so numbers + 1.35v + auto on the rest, for the ram but ever since the the DOCP option came up under the Ai tuner option, it selects the ram and all the numbers including the voltage and has worked just fine on every bios since. Although, I can only overclock it to 3266 before it fails despite trying any of the settings provided by the 1.7.3 version of the DRAM calculator, even tried loosening the timings a little more than it said I should...anything above 3266 fails me. And yes agreed, I'm sorry I got this ram. But then again, theres been a handful of reviews showing that theres no difference in games from 3200-3900, only memory type benchmarks
> 
> edit: ok maybe the ram is different since yours is vengeance and mine are trident z. but mine are those same timings, speed, and hynix


Well, for the tight timings, I have 1.465v set for the memory.


----------



## Jesaul

ChrisPeach0 said:


> Have 32gb vengeance prorgb, Samsung b-die 3200mhz paired with 3700x on my c6h does anyone have stable timings they could drop in forum, I just upped from 16gbs and my computer shuts on me when stressing a bit.


There are timing, chip voltage, boot voltage, chipset voltage, stepping, IF frequency, your cpu quality... 
Like I have 3600Mhz 1.465v, 16:15:15:32:48 now.


----------



## xeizo

ChrisPeach0 said:


> Have 32gb vengeance prorgb, Samsung b-die 3200mhz paired with 3700x on my c6h does anyone have stable timings they could drop in forum, I just upped from 16gbs and my computer shuts on me when stressing a bit.


Old picture, not using that computer right now, but I've been running those settings for almost a year ultra stable on C7H. B-Die. 1.35V VDIMM. If I remember right I have even tighted up some subtimings from there.


----------



## abso

Ok so I tried to losen timings, up SOC Voltage and up Dram Voltage but it seems impossible to get 3800/1900 running on the new bios. All I get is blackscreen and constant fanspin after saving my settings. Guess I will have to go back to 7704 unless someone else has an idea what I could try. (3700X/ 2x8GB Micron E-Die)


----------



## xeizo

abso said:


> Ok so I tried to losen timings, up SOC Voltage and up Dram Voltage but it seems impossible to get 3800/1900 running on the new bios. All I get is blackscreen and constant fanspin after saving my settings. Guess I will have to go back to 7704 unless someone else has an idea what I could try. (3700X/ 2x8GB Micron E-Die)


If it's of any help, my 3800MHz settings on my other rig with 3700X using Hynix DJR which are much more similar to Micron E-die than what Samsung B-die is, SOC is 1.05V and VDIMM is 1.36V.


----------



## Alpi

MadSkiLLz said:


> This is so true. Installed windows once with nvme and a hdd and windows ******* installed bootloader on the hdd so had to reinstall
> 
> Sent from my PRA-LX2 using Tapatalk


Yes, a boot partition is made to the first drive what contains what drive contains the windows partition....
Not sure I ever could understand what was the basic idea when it was invented to work this way. Strong Top 3 place chance at stupid things championship for me...

Other thing : You shouldn't load any previous profile in another bios version !!! Thank god it wasn't harmful yet but it was a well known rule in the past, because some serious hw death wave caused by this ! Long time not hear from any disaster but you shouldnt do that still ! It can cause issues even if not kill anything. My profiles are deleted when bios changed, do You load it from a pendrive or how ?


----------



## oile

csf22able said:


> just FYI, x370 will get support for ryzen 4000, just like b550 got it for 1st ryzen gen cpu's (unofficially), beta bios is prepared for both (x470 and x370) motherboards, bios capacity issue may affect support for old gen's of Ryzen CPU's on x370 boards (so it could be like: old BIOSes for ryzen 1\2\3 gen's and new BIOS specifically for ryzen 4000 series only). Beta for x370 mobo's based on same beta for x470 chips
> However, MB manufacters will decide to add (or not) Zen3 support for each specific model of mobo (of cource, no guarantee, nothing is official on their behalf)


Really? Any other info/source? The obstacle was the PSP recognition of x370 hwid with subsequent sign with AMD key. Was it solved?


----------



## csf22able

oile said:


> Really? Any other info/source? The obstacle was the PSP recognition of x370 hwid with subsequent sign with AMD key. Was it solved?


there will be no PSP recognition for x370 (i mean, no lock for x370)
the only issue is...motherboard manufacters, they're interested to sale more newer boards, while AMD wanna sale more CPU's =)
there will be no public info this summer, sorry, that's beyond of "commercial interests"


----------



## xeizo

csf22able said:


> there will be no PSP recognition for x370 (i mean, no lock for x370)
> the only issue is...motherboard manufacters, they're interested to sale more newer boards, while AMD wanna sale more CPU's =)
> there will be no public info this summer, sorry, that's beyond of "commercial interests"


Interesting, but as expected, but there will be some competition between the manufacturers. If someone releases the bios, and the others not they will get bad rep. There is also future sales to think of. Unless they make an agreement with each other, which should basically be illegal as it hinders said competition.

I think the bios will come, but with a lot of cons built in to make it harder to actually use. Maybe pessimistic. And even if it's a great bios, it will not be updated much.

I see AMD is in no great hurry to communicate anything, sales are good and Intel has basically nothing to compete. Braindead of Intel to lock down the 460-mobos as they look fine for the most part, but are locked down. In particular mem OC. Z490 is too expensive for mainstream buyers.

It's pathetic to see Intel reviews with low end chips on Z490 mobos with 4800MHz RAM compared to AMD with 3200MHz RAM. Those buying those budget chips will not buy neither Z490 nor 4800MHz RAM. They're stuck on, was it 2666MHz?


----------



## oile

csf22able said:


> there will be no PSP recognition for x370 (i mean, no lock for x370)
> the only issue is...motherboard manufacters, they're interested to sale more newer boards, while AMD wanna sale more CPU's =)
> there will be no public info this summer, sorry, that's beyond of "commercial interests"


Thank you man for these info in any case. Are you connected to any oem or reporting infos from somewhere?


----------



## Brko

csf22able said:


> there will be no PSP recognition for x370 (i mean, no lock for x370)
> the only issue is...motherboard manufacters, they're interested to sale more newer boards, while AMD wanna sale more CPU's =)
> there will be no public info this summer, sorry, that's beyond of "commercial interests"


Thanks for info. Are you MBO manufacturer, AMD or some OEM employer?


----------



## leandrolnh

Talking about memory, with 7803 BIOS I had memory errors on TestMem5 with 1usmus test profile.

I had to adjust the AddrCmdDrvStren from 20 ohm to 24 ohm to stabilize it.

CPU: 3800X
Mem: F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
MemClk: 3733 MHz
FClk: 1867 MHz
VDIMM: 1.35 V (manually set in BIOS, HWInfo says 1.373 V)
Timings: 16-16-16-34-58


----------



## Jesaul

My memory on 3600


----------



## Shenhua

Guys i just bought a ryzen 3900x and updated to 7306, but i keep getting C5 error. Ideas?

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## T[]RK

Shenhua said:


> Guys i just bought a ryzen 3900x and updated to 7306, but i keep getting C5 error. Ideas?


Quick Google founded few possible solutions.

https://www.reddit.com/r/AsusRepubl..._rog_x370_crosshair_vi_motherboard_q_code_c5/

Interesting, that it's with same CPU.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Shenhua said:


> Guys i just bought a ryzen 3900x and updated to 7306, but i keep getting C5 error. Ideas?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro using Tapatalk


Update to 7803.

Don't use such early BIOSes, they were quite flaky on this board + 3rd gen parts.


----------



## mito1172

Shenhua said:


> Guys i just bought a ryzen 3900x and updated to 7306, but i keep getting C5 error. Ideas?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro using Tapatalk


Install the 7803 latest bios


----------



## abso

Im trying to set cLDO VDDP Voltage to 0.950V. Anyone knows where I can do that in the BIOS? I can only find cLDO VDDG Voltage


----------



## Jesaul

abso said:


> Im trying to set cLDO VDDP Voltage to 0.950V. Anyone knows where I can do that in the BIOS? I can only find cLDO VDDG Voltage


You can do that from Ryzen Master


----------



## abso

Jesaul said:


> You can do that from Ryzen Master


Would prefer to not use Ryzen Master


----------



## xeizo

abso said:


> Would prefer to not use Ryzen Master


It should be on the second Tab in bios, not the AI Tweaker tab, at the bottom. Inside AMD CBS or Overclocking, or whatever options you have at the bottom of that page.


----------



## abso

xeizo said:


> It should be on the second Tab in bios, not the AI Tweaker tab, at the bottom. Inside AMD CBS or Overclocking, or whatever options you have at the bottom of that page.


Was able to find cLDO VDDP Voltage and VDDP Voltage. It only lets me enter voltage value in VDDP Voltage. Is that the correct one and why are there 2 of them?


----------



## Dr. Vodka

abso said:


> Was able to find cLDO VDDP Voltage and VDDP Voltage. It only lets me enter voltage value in VDDP Voltage. Is that the correct one and why are there 2 of them?


They're two different things. Leave VDDP alone.

VDDP and CLDO_VDDP are both in the extreme tweaker section, at least with my 1700. CLDO_VDDP accepts input in mV, VDDP can be increased or decreased in steps.


----------



## BoMbY

Dr. Vodka said:


> Hmm, now that you mention it, at one point I did manually do a BIOS update using 1usmus' method. After that in addition redoing my USB drive, it started working. Hmmm.


I finally got to it, and that actually works. Thanks!


----------



## Ryoz

abso said:


> Im trying to set cLDO VDDP Voltage to 0.950V. Anyone knows where I can do that in the BIOS? I can only find cLDO VDDG Voltage


it is inside tweakers paradise.


----------



## overpower

TheRic89 said:


> Is the final version of 7803 expected to be the last BIOS for C6H?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could be. Rumors have it to support the new ryzen cpus, so if the mb need a bios update for them, we might get another one


----------



## abso

Dr. Vodka said:


> They're two different things. Leave VDDP alone.
> 
> VDDP and CLDO_VDDP are both in the extreme tweaker section, at least with my 1700. CLDO_VDDP accepts input in mV, VDDP can be increased or decreased in steps.


ahh ok, was confused because I was unable to put in 0.950 like in pretty much any other Voltage setting. So I just put in 950 there instead?


----------



## Dollar

abso said:


> ahh ok, was confused because I was unable to put in 0.950 like in pretty much any other Voltage setting. So I just put in 950 there instead?



Be very careful here because it changed. In the older agesa 1.0.0.4 bios you would put 950. In the new 1.0.0.6 bios you need to use 0.950.


----------



## overpower

Any ideas on why bclk and cpu ratio are greyed out? Ofc i have set to manual and for now I use pstates to oc. This happened with the new bios. Clearing cmos didnt help. Should I reflash?


----------



## Dr. Vodka

BoMbY said:


> I finally got to it, and that actually works. Thanks!


Huh. So we both got flashback working again by manually updating the entire BIOS with 1usmus' method.

That's interesting. Maybe something went bad somewhere in the update chain at some point and it borked the flashback functionality.

Good to know it can be fixed.




Dollar said:


> Be very careful here because it changed. In the older agesa 1.0.0.4 bios you would put 950. In the new 1.0.0.6 bios you need to use 0.950.


You're right. This changed with the latest AGESA. Gotta be careful.


----------



## abso

Dr. Vodka said:


> Huh. So we both got flashback working again by manually updating the entire BIOS with 1usmus' method.
> 
> That's interesting. Maybe something went bad somewhere in the update chain at some point and it borked the flashback functionality.
> 
> Good to know it can be fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. This changed with the latest AGESA. Gotta be careful.


Im not on 7803 anymore, I flashed back to 7704 cuz 3800mhz/IF1900 wouldnt boot anymore


----------



## ChrisPeach0

I’m on 7803 c6h, I keep getting blue screen for memory management of 4x8 3200Mhz Samsung B-Die paired with a 3700x I can’t use the docp profiles because when I try to boot it just goes back to 2133mhz and throws the F9 code on the motherboard 3 times. Basically booting off safe mode. Then when I try to manually adjust everything I boot it, and it just shows 8 on MOBO and stays on Iv been working on fixing these memory management crashes for a while now and now all I’m wondering if anyone has had a similar issue and may have a solution?


----------



## Ryoz

ChrisPeach0 said:


> I’m on 7803 c6h, I keep getting blue screen for memory management of 4x8 3200Mhz Samsung B-Die paired with a 3700x I can’t use the docp profiles because when I try to boot it just goes back to 2133mhz and throws the F9 code on the motherboard 3 times. Basically booting off safe mode. Then when I try to manually adjust everything I boot it, and it just shows 8 on MOBO and stays on Iv been working on fixing these memory management crashes for a while now and now all I’m wondering if anyone has had a similar issue and may have a solution?


How about previous bios like 7704, is it working fine for you?

Also did you clear cmos before and after flash to the latest bios?

Try booting with a single stick of memory at a time to see if the issue still persist.


----------



## TheRic89

What are the main issues with this board people experience? Sleep bug issues and fan control mainly and memory issues? I am possibly thinking of upgrading from C6H to X570, to give the Crosshair to a family member for a build (Or keep C6H and buy cheap AM4 board for them). I never experience any of these issues (don't use sleep for pc/ have an external fan controller and slower 3000mhz ram). Would I gain anything from moving to something like say the Aorus x570 Ultra (other than PCI gen 4.0), or be just as good keeping the C6H for my 3900X?

(Sorry if this has been asked a bunch before)

Thanks


----------



## ChrisPeach0

I haven’t cleared cmos yet or flashed it. I’m going to today now and try that method see where I get.


----------



## T[]RK

Gentlemens (and Ladies)!

I want to congratulate us all with one small won. After continuous communication with ASUS support (especially with Margarita!) now your may see ALL current Ryzen processors supported officially for ROG Crosshair VI Extreme. List now included even not so common 2300X, 2500X, 2600E, 2700E. I also must say that this apply not only for consumer products, but also for "Pro" business products! In total there are *61* Ryzen processor! New Ryzen 3000XT models also wasn't forgotten and now support since BIOS 7704.


----------



## Fanu

T[]RK said:


> Gentlemens (and Ladies)!
> 
> I want to congratulate us all with one small won. After continuous communication with ASUS support (especially with Margarita!) now your may see ALL current Ryzen processors supported officially for ROG Crosshair VI Extreme. List now included even not so common 2300X, 2500X, 2600E, 2700E. I also must say that this apply not only for consumer products, but also for "Pro" business products! In total there are *61* Ryzen processor! New Ryzen 3000XT models also wasn't forgotten and now support since BIOS 7704.


What does "official" support mean? Did these CPUs not work on C6E until now?

Btw https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME/HelpDesk_CPU/ still does not list 2300X, 2500X, 2600E, 2700E, 3x00XT


----------



## T[]RK

Fanu said:


> What does "official" support mean? Did these CPUs not work on C6E until now?


If you got last BIOS update - they will work, but a lot models was just missed on support page. How do you know that CPU will work on you motherboard? Easy way - check motherboard support page. And if it not in list - you probably will not buy it OR start chat with support about it.



Fanu said:


> Btw https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME/HelpDesk_CPU/ still does not list 2300X, 2500X, 2600E, 2700E, 3x00XT


They rolled back page. I check all CPUs and they was there. I may guess because XT will appear only tomorrow. It also possible that something broken on page again, i saw it before.

You may see XT on Hero page for example.


----------



## Fanu

3x00XT CPU reviews are out - seems its not worth spending extra money on these CPUs..


----------



## Jesaul

Fanu said:


> 3x00XT CPU reviews are out - seems its not worth spending extra money on these CPUs..


Yeah, they are "corn" cpus.


----------



## Shenhua

7803. Ryzen 3900x Cant find cool'n quiet. The CPU doesn't drop clocks.

Also on stock configuration it doesn't drop bellow 3.5ghz on idle which is strange because other ryzens go at much lower, and on load with prime95 small fft, sits at 62-63°C and 1.05v with 3,725ghz despite in cinebench it's running at 4.1ghz 1.25v and reaches 73°C which is the normal behavior.


----------



## Neoony

Shenhua said:


> 7803. Ryzen 3900x Cant find cool'n quiet. The CPU doesn't drop clocks.
> 
> Also on stock configuration it doesn't drop bellow 3.5ghz on idle which is strange because other ryzens go at much lower, and on load with prime95 small fft, sits at 62-63°C and 1.05v with 3,725ghz despite in cinebench it's running at 4.1ghz 1.25v and reaches 73°C which is the normal behavior.



Your power settings are good?


----------



## xeizo

Shenhua said:


> 7803. Ryzen 3900x Cant find cool'n quiet. The CPU doesn't drop clocks.
> 
> Also on stock configuration it doesn't drop bellow 3.5ghz on idle which is strange because other ryzens go at much lower, and on load with prime95 small fft, sits at 62-63°C and 1.05v with 3,725ghz despite in cinebench it's running at 4.1ghz 1.25v and reaches 73°C which is the normal behavior.


Cool'n Quiet is called Global C-states now and it is in the bios, you better enable it. And use the AMD Ryzen Balanced Powerplan in Windows, it drops frequencies and uses the best cores when needed.


----------



## Shenhua

xeizo said:


> Cool'n Quiet is called Global C-states now and it is in the bios, you better enable it. And use the AMD Ryzen Balanced Powerplan in Windows, it drops frequencies and uses the best cores when needed.


Are you sure about c-states? Cool'n quiet used to be the p-states. Why is now c-states which usually has to do with the sleep, and other stuff.
I'm not trying to debate, I'm just asking if you are 100% sure, because it sounds odd.

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Shenhua

Neoony said:


> Your power settings are good?


Fixed that. I was at 99%. Tnx. Now it drops at 2200. But the other issue with prime95 still remains. It starts with 3700mhz 60°C+ and never goes up from there. Even power consumption it's low for prime95 at barely scratching 120w.

While cinebench goes at 70°C+ 140w and the first run, goes at 4.15-4.2ghz.


----------



## Neoony

Shenhua said:


> Are you sure about c-states? Cool'n quiet used to be the p-states. Why is now c-states which usually has to do with the sleep, and other stuff.
> I'm not trying to debate, I'm just asking if you are 100% sure, because it sounds odd.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro using Tapatalk



At least in BIOS it is called C-state control.
In there you set up your pstates.


But I think that should be enabled on stock.
Usually the other culprit is the Windows power settings and its min / max CPU %



Example custom pstates for 1800X:



Spoiler









































EDIT:



Shenhua said:


> Fixed that. I was at 99%. Tnx.


----------



## T[]RK

Fanu said:


> Btw https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME/HelpDesk_CPU/ still does not list 2300X, 2500X, 2600E, 2700E, 3x00XT


Issue is fixed now (problem was on site itself). Extreme and Hero (Wi-Fi AC) got all 61 CPUs in supported list.

It was important to do before Ryzen 4000 release in case something may be cut or split.


----------



## Sbb Kbb

Shenhua said:


> Fixed that. I was at 99%. Tnx. Now it drops at 2200. But the other issue with prime95 still remains. It starts with 3700mhz 60°C+ and never goes up from there. Even power consumption it's low for prime95 at barely scratching 120w.
> 
> While cinebench goes at 70°C+ 140w and the first run, goes at 4.15-4.2ghz.


The ne Bios has a new settings below Tweakers Paradise i think where you can ahange Core VID and CPU ratio per CCX or what its called.
Mine Core VID vas set to 1.250v when iv flashed the bios and it wouldn't go above 3950Mhz.

And BTW, ASUSs new bug is this Core VID settings that doesn't go down when even when it's clearly explained at the bottom of the page that it is affected by c6 so it will lock the VID at what ever voltage you set or is set by default like in my bios to 1.250v. When set to auto it downclocks so another not function. So much for beta testing the bios. Wake up ASUS!


----------



## Shenhua

But why it doesn't affect other tasks and only prime 95

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Sbb Kbb

Shenhua said:


> But why it doesn't affect other tasks and only prime 95
> 
> Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro using Tapatalk


I don't know, iv just tried with CPUZ bench and it would sit at 1.250v an 3950Mhz and after wouldn't downclock. And this all with Balanced plan with min core 5% and max 100%.When set to Auto all is good like on old bios.
Don't have time now to test but will on Saturday. Bin working 13 days without a break :-(


----------



## Alpi

PHP:




Per ccx oc is a fix setup oc. Just the same that You could do in RM before, just its revealed in the bios. Not sure why do you think it would lowered at idle.


----------



## Sbb Kbb

Alpi said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Per ccx oc is a fix setup oc. Just the same that You could do in RM before, just its revealed in the bios. Not sure why do you think it would lowered at idle.


Power saving features remain active for the idlling cores (egg cc6 etc) during the sleep mode.

I guess iv misread what it says. It's not my language


----------



## Alpi

Yes, c6 - sleeping cores still acts, it's real and gives nice power saving at idle though. But can't manage clocks and voltage, those are fixed with ccx ocing.


----------



## BUFUMAN

FYI: if you have huge boot times and Boot problems with Black Screen (Error Code 0d/08) - go legacy mode.... fu Secureboot. i had to reinstall my system for testing it. it works.

New stuff (ironic) is not always the best.


----------



## xzamples

As far as motherboard BIOS, Ryzen has been a nightmare.


----------



## xeizo

xzamples said:


> As far as motherboard BIOS, Ryzen has been a nightmare.


I wouldn't say that, I have three Ryzen builds and I can't say I've had any particular problems with any of them.


----------



## Fanu

xzamples said:


> As far as motherboard BIOS, Ryzen has been a nightmare.


2 years of owning 2700X, and only "issue" I've had has been getting my memory to OC beyond 3333MHz :e

Surely you had at least one BIOS that gave you 0 trouble? Of course if you always install latest BIOS and push your OC you're going to run into problems


----------



## BUFUMAN

They need to sort this out. I had issues with nvme and secure boot with win 10.

OC was a Nightmare on the 1700x but at 3800x i can just use the turbo boost with 3800mhz ram 1:1 with ifc.
That was easy.

A not booting system is crap.


Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kildar

My memory problems went away when I upgraded to a 3900X.
3800 with a bclk of 1900.


----------



## Jesaul

Interesting twit from 1usmus about Zen3 support
https://mobile.twitter.com/1usmus/status/1262983408306790401


----------



## jobbus

Jesaul said:


> Interesting twit from 1usmus about Zen3 support
> https://mobile.twitter.com/1usmus/status/1262983408306790401


Not even two weeks ago.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/28520622-post45025.html


----------



## Fight Game

2 weeks? it was originally posted almost 2 months ago lol


----------



## Kildar

OK, this is getting to be a ******* pain in the ass!!!!!

System is down clocking and downvolting in the middle of games now!!!


----------



## Fanu

Kildar said:


> OK, this is getting to be a ******* pain in the ass!!!!!
> 
> System is down clocking and downvolting in the middle of games now!!!


You get this issue after upgrading BIOS to 7803? Did you have this issue with previous BIOS? Did you install any windows updates or any other software (like ryzen master)? 
Does the issue happen in all games? What does the CPU downclock to? What value does it downvolt to?

cmon dude, put some effort.


----------



## Kildar

Fanu said:


> You get this issue after upgrading BIOS to 7803? Did you have this issue with previous BIOS? Did you install any windows updates or any other software (like ryzen master)?
> Does the issue happen in all games? What does the CPU downclock to? What value does it downvolt to?
> 
> cmon dude, put some effort.


LOL OK!
Down volts to .950, downclocks to 1.7 GHz. Causes game to crash.
And yes this seems to have gotten worse since I updated to 7803.
Not running Ryzen master.
I only play one game PUBG.
I switched from 1usmus Ryzen PP to 1usmus Ryzen Universal and it seems to be better.
Only time will tell.
Nope Just did it as soon as I started the Game. ***???


----------



## nick name

Quick favor -- can you guys tell me what the q code is after you're booted into Windows? And has that changed with BIOS versions and/or CPUs?


----------



## nick name

Kildar said:


> LOL OK!
> Down volts to .950, downclocks to 1.7 GHz. Causes game to crash.
> And yes this seems to have gotten worse since I updated to 7803.
> Not running Ryzen master.
> I only play one game PUBG.
> I switched from 1usmus Ryzen PP to 1usmus Ryzen Universal and it seems to be better.
> Only time will tell.
> Nope Just did it as soon as I started the Game. ***???


Are you using the EDC bug?


----------



## presola

nick name said:


> Quick favor -- can you guys tell me what the q code is after you're booted into Windows? And has that changed with BIOS versions and/or CPUs?


AA. I don't think it has ever changed.


----------



## nick name

The CH6 manual doesn't have q codes listed at the end of it?


----------



## Kildar

nick name said:


> Are you using the EDC bug?


Of Course.

I changed PPT and TDC limits to 500 and 400.

I'll see how that goes


----------



## nick name

Kildar said:


> Of Course.
> 
> I changed PPT and TDC limits to 500 and 400.
> 
> I'll see how that goes


When the speed drops down to 1.7GHz or around there it means that you're using too high an EDC value. You'll want to reduce your EDC value until it stops. I don't think PPT or TDC will change it.


----------



## Neoony

nick name said:


> Quick favor -- can you guys tell me what the q code is after you're booted into Windows? And has that changed with BIOS versions and/or CPUs?






presola said:


> AA. I don't think it has ever changed.


 Wasnt it 28 or something like that in some earlier BIOSes? I think?
I think it was different than AA in early BIOSes.


But be aware its just the last action, it doesnt really show the current state or such.

I get AA with bios 7704 when the boot is ok


1800x


----------



## nick name

Neoony said:


> Wasnt it 28 in some earlier BIOSes? I think?
> 
> But be aware its just the last action, it doesnt really show the current state or such.
> 
> I get AA with bios 7704 when the boot is ok


I appreciate that. I'm asking for someone else so I can't reference the board itself. 

The manual says it can be set to display the CPU temp -- is that correct? I know the CH7 doesn't.


----------



## Neoony

nick name said:


> I appreciate that. I'm asking for someone else so I can't reference the board itself.
> 
> The manual says it can be set to display the CPU temp -- is that correct? I know the CH7 doesn't.



Where does it say that?


I wish...


----------



## nick name

Neoony said:


> Where does it say that?
> 
> 
> I wish...


In the manual. I wonder if the CH7 manual says that too. Lemme check.

Edit:
The CH7 manual doesn't even talk about the q code display though it actually has a q code table. Lol. Good ol' ASUS.


----------



## Fanu

Kildar said:


> LOL OK!
> Down volts to .950, downclocks to 1.7 GHz. Causes game to crash.
> And yes this seems to have gotten worse since I updated to 7803.
> Not running Ryzen master.
> I only play one game PUBG.
> I switched from 1usmus Ryzen PP to 1usmus Ryzen Universal and it seems to be better.
> Only time will tell.
> Nope Just did it as soon as I started the Game. ***???


Does the issue happen with AMD Ryzen balanced power plan (comes with AMD chipset drivers)?


----------



## Neoony

nick name said:


> In the manual. I wonder if the CH7 manual says that too. Lemme check.
> 
> Edit:
> The CH7 manual doesn't even talk about the q code display though it actually has a q code table. Lol. Good ol' ASUS.



heh, I never noticed that.


Never seen anyone with temp showing in Qcode on VI Hero


I only got following options for Qcode:
Disable after POST
Enabled


Would be nice to have temp


----------



## presola

Neoony said:


> Wasnt it 28 or something like that in some earlier BIOSes? I think?
> I think it was different than AA in early BIOSes.
> 
> 
> But be aware its just the last action, it doesnt really show the current state or such.
> 
> I get AA with bios 7704 when the boot is ok
> 
> 
> 1800x





> 0xAA System has transitioned into ACPI mode. Interrupt controller is in APIC mode.


It's in the March 2017 revision of the user manual. That's what, less than a month after sales of the board began?




nick name said:


> The manual says it can be set to display the CPU temp -- is that correct?


Doesn't work out of the box (blame ASUS for that), but you can use an external tool like ZenStates to display the temperature on the Q-Code display.


----------



## shockGG

Neoony said:


> heh, I never noticed that.
> 
> 
> Never seen anyone with temp showing in Qcode on VI Hero
> 
> 
> I only got following options for Qcode:
> Disable after POST
> Enabled
> 
> 
> Would be nice to have temp


You can use this program, there's an option to enable temps for qcode https://github.com/irusanov/ZenStates/releases. iirc it's a fork of https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1684897-asus-zenstates.html
Just be sure Qcode isn't disabled after post


----------



## nick name

Well aren't you lot a fun and useful bunch. Too bad I have a CH7. I only came here to ask about it for someone else. Thanks for being helpful. I do appreciate it.


----------



## The Sandman

nick name said:


> Quick favor -- can you guys tell me what the q code is after you're booted into Windows? And has that changed with BIOS versions and/or CPUs?


 Probably of no help but ole reliable (2700x on 6401) is still showing 24 and 40.
No changes that I recall but I gave up on updating after 7201 and that also showed the same iirc and have since reverted back to 6401 (AMD AGESA PinnaclePI-AM4 1.0.0.6)


----------



## JoonX86

nick name said:


> Quick favor -- can you guys tell me what the q code is after you're booted into Windows? And has that changed with BIOS versions and/or CPUs?



I get 40 from coldboot. And I think this has always been the same unless I run Ryzen master which I stopped using since while ago.

By the way, is it normal to have slightly under measured/clocked mem&infinity on our board?

For example, I set 1900(3800) but the result shows 1888(3776) instead.


----------



## herericc

JoonX86 said:


> I get 40 from coldboot. And I think this has always been the same unless I run Ryzen master which I stopped using since while ago.
> 
> By the way, is it normal to have slightly under measured/clocked mem&infinity on our board?
> 
> For example, I set 1900(3800) but the result shows 1888(3776) instead.


try manually setting your baseclock to 100... I've never seen my reading drift that far. Mine does drift, so my 3200MT ram shows Memclock of 1597.1 in HWinfo right now.


----------



## jobbus

You can disable spread spectrum in bios.
This helped me to get bclk from 99,8 to 100,0MHz

*
*


----------



## roco_smith

*finalheaven*



Neoony said:


> heh, I never noticed that.
> 
> 
> Never seen anyone with temp showing in Qcode on VI Hero
> 
> 
> I only got following options for Qcode:
> Disable after POST
> Enabled
> 
> 
> Would be nice to have temp


I have the CH6E and you can enable the temp show in the Qcode by setup on auto but temps only show during windows session


----------



## nick name

roco_smith said:


> I have the CH6E and you can enable the temp show in the Qcode by setup on auto but temps only show during windows session


Ahhh, so I guess they wrote the manual for your board and copy and pasted to the others.


----------



## finalheaven

roco_smith said:


> I have the CH6E and you can enable the temp show in the Qcode by setup on auto but temps only show during windows session


Why do you put my username as the title to your posts?


----------



## residentour

PPT limiting via Bios or Zenstates don't work for my 3950X on version 7803. Only Ryzen master allows me to limit PPT power. Is this feature buggy on before 7803 for Matisse?


----------



## SpecChum

JoonX86 said:


> By the way, is it normal to have slightly under measured/clocked mem&infinity on our board?
> 
> For example, I set 1900(3800) but the result shows 1888(3776) instead.


Do you have anything that use Hyper-V by any chance? Windows Sandbox, WSL2?

Using Hyper-V causes the 100MHz to jump all over for me, going below 99MHz at times.

Turning it off sets it back to a steady 100MHz.


----------



## JoonX86

SpecChum said:


> Do you have anything that use Hyper-V by any chance? Windows Sandbox, WSL2?
> 
> Using Hyper-V causes the 100MHz to jump all over for me, going below 99MHz at times.
> 
> Turning it off sets it back to a steady 100MHz.


That must've been it.. I use WSL2 and temporarily disabled SVM which turned off Hyper-V and VBS. Now the ryzen master works again and the clock is set to 100Mhz


----------



## Kildar

nick name said:


> When the speed drops down to 1.7GHz or around there it means that you're using too high an EDC value. You'll want to reduce your EDC value until it stops. I don't think PPT or TDC will change it.


Thanks!

I dropped EDC from 16 to 15 and it seems to be performing better now.


----------



## nick name

Kildar said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I dropped EDC from 16 to 15 and it seems to be performing better now.


Keep an eye on it. I had to drop mine all the way down to 2. Everything seemed fine for a long while until I started doing some 3DMark Fire Strike runs.


----------



## nick name

SpecChum said:


> Do you have anything that use Hyper-V by any chance? Windows Sandbox, WSL2?
> 
> Using Hyper-V causes the 100MHz to jump all over for me, going below 99MHz at times.
> 
> Turning it off sets it back to a steady 100MHz.


The behavior is the same on CH7 boards too.


----------



## Neoony

presola said:


> Doesn't work out of the box (blame ASUS for that), but you can use an external tool like ZenStates to display the temperature on the Q-Code display.





shockGG said:


> You can use this program, there's an option to enable temps for qcode https://github.com/irusanov/ZenStates/releases. iirc it's a fork of https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1684897-asus-zenstates.html
> Just be sure Qcode isn't disabled after post



Sweet, Thanks! 

That works!


I guess I have only seen ZenStates before it had this feature. Since I used it before


----------



## Alpi

nick name said:


> Are you using the EDC bug?


Ofc... Stupid Asus, another worse bios rev... :Snorkle:


----------



## datspike

EDC bug will lower your AVX performance no matter which mobo you use.


----------



## Kildar

datspike said:


> EDC bug will lower your AVX performance no matter which mobo you use.


AVX?


----------



## theantipop91

Has anyone had issues installing the latest chipset drivers on their C6H? Mine just fail everytime, even after a full AMD uninstall first...


----------



## tcclaviger

datspike said:


> EDC bug will lower your AVX performance no matter which mobo you use.


Absolutely false, these all use AVX:

https://opendata.blender.org/benchmarks/3f124a8a-b8f3-452f-81be-de3f24fc75f4/
https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/15616885
https://www.passmark.com/baselines/V10/display.php?id=126688515112

It in no way negatively effects AVX performance.

EDIT: This is on my C7H, the C6E scores better in everything by about 2%.


----------



## Alpi

Never seen the dropping Avx performance at me with Edc bug.
That unwanted downclocking happening at lighter loaded situtations. (or only 1 or 2 loaded cores) Global C state disabled helps most of the cases but not all !
Forcing the scalar turns it a lot worse at least high scalar wasn't any good for me with Edc.
Try diff. perf. enhancer setting (for example 2 or 3 if its at max., 4) just like try another energy scheme in W10 could solve.
(Normal windows balanced acted good multiple times for me)
Even starting hwinfo in the background solved this underclocking under Cb single runs just because altering a bit the way of load


----------



## Sturmer

Been long time since posting here.


Just curious
Been playing old games
Is there way to improve single core boost in bios settings or windows settings?


Any advices are appreciated


Thank you


----------



## MrXL

Any news on when they will fix the errorcode '3d" bug in 7803 bios which prevents the bios from booting. 

Ridiculous bug to rollout in official bios btw.


----------



## Alpi

When You get that code ? It's perfect at me.


----------



## tiagogl

tcclaviger said:


> Absolutely false, these all use AVX:
> 
> https://opendata.blender.org/benchmarks/3f124a8a-b8f3-452f-81be-de3f24fc75f4/
> https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/15616885
> https://www.passmark.com/baselines/V10/display.php?id=126688515112
> 
> It in no way negatively effects AVX performance.
> 
> EDIT: This is on my C7H, the C6E scores better in everything by about 2%.



I have CH6 and 3700x . How I can do this EDC bug? I remember I tried and I got worse boost than my normal config!


----------



## datspike

tcclaviger said:


> Absolutely false, these all use AVX:
> 
> https://opendata.blender.org/benchmarks/3f124a8a-b8f3-452f-81be-de3f24fc75f4/
> https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/15616885
> https://www.passmark.com/baselines/V10/display.php?id=126688515112
> 
> It in no way negatively effects AVX performance.
> 
> EDIT: This is on my C7H, the C6E scores better in everything by about 2%.


Huh, guess it's cpu dependent then. On all the 3600's and 3800X I had it negatively affected the avx workloads


----------



## tcclaviger

It's probably related to power limiting in the PBO settings and the scalar selected pushing the voltage higher causing you to hit the power limits at a lower clock speed.


----------



## Neoony

theantipop91 said:


> Has anyone had issues installing the latest chipset drivers on their C6H? Mine just fail everytime, even after a full AMD uninstall first...



Which ones?
The ones from ASUS or AMD?


I usually use AMD ones without problem. https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370


ASUS ones might or might not be the latest. But it seems they usually just repack them after AMD releases, hence the later date.


----------



## MrXL

Alpi said:


> When You get that code ? It's perfect at me.


Is is a known bug in the 7803 bios which apparently fails to initialise PCH as I read somewhere. UEFI Boot and as such Secure boot as well should not work anymore because of this bug.

You must enable CSM and boot into legacy mode = enabled in bios.

So you probably have CSM enabled.


----------



## Alpi

Ohh, ok, not heard it. I use csm and legacy always but I can understand your pain.


----------



## Alpi

EDIT: This is on my C7H, the C6E scores better in everything by about 2%.

Do You mean Crosshair VI family has consistently better 2D perf. compared C7H ?


----------



## pipould

Alpi said:


> EDIT: This is on my C7H, the C6E scores better in everything by about 2%.
> 
> Do You mean Crosshair VI family has consistently better 2D perf. compared C7H ?


Well, it's kind of well known the C6 family is defacto superior to the C7 family. Thus ASUS deliberately ditching its support.


----------



## CentroX

pipould said:


> Well, it's kind of well known the C6 family is defacto superior to the C7 family. Thus ASUS deliberately ditching its support.


people can say what you will, but my CH6 is by far the best motherboard I ever owned. If I also get zen 3 support on this; then i got four generations of CPUs on it. 1800X, 2700X, 3700X

with intel it was a ****show.


----------



## roco_smith

*Neoony*



CentroX said:


> people can say what you will, but my CH6 is by far the best motherboard I ever owned. If I also get zen 3 support on this; then i got four generations of CPUs on it. 1800X, 2700X, 3700X
> 
> with intel it was a ****show.


Same as the CH6E , the best I owned so far, 
I had best intel z170 and Z390 /X470 Auros Gaming 7 motherboard but the CH6E serve me very well every cent I paid for it


----------



## BUFUMAN

jobbus said:


> You can disable spread spectrum in bios.
> This helped me to get bclk from 99,8 to 100,0MHz
> 
> *
> *


Its better to use Auto instead of manual this will also enable a Spread spectrum. I don't know which one.

Disable Spread spectrum at AI Tweaker.
Go phase control and manual at 400khz or 500khz. Your system will be Snappy.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Vodka

CentroX said:


> people can say what you will, but my CH6 is by far the best motherboard I ever owned. If I also get zen 3 support on this; then i got four generations of CPUs on it. 1800X, 2700X, 3700X
> 
> with intel it was a ****show.


I'm with you on this being the best motherboard I've ever owned. Just upgraded to that long overdue 3900x, I don't think it's in any way or shape or form handicapped. Look at this. It's ridiculous.

1900MHz fabric, 3800MHz on 4x16GB DR Micron Rev. E sticks


Spoiler















AIDA64 cachemem + photoworxx


Spoiler















CPU-z bench + max boost


Spoiler















Cinebench R15 + R20


Spoiler

























I haven't tried anything else than 7803 with this 3900x. This board is awesome! Stability at the lowest selectable procODT (30 ohms), at 3800MHz 1:1, on a quad rank setup. T-topology in action! On top of that this 3900x boosts like a 3950x on single threaded loads 

Max ST boost is ~4.65GHz. Other cores in CCX0/1 can reach ~4600MHz too. PBO is set to auto and I'm running a -0.1v undervolt, all core loads result in ~10°C less temperature, so more boost for longer (4.0-4.2GHz depending on the load). The improvement over my old day one, segfault bugged 1700 is insane.

I see buying this board has been as good a decision for me as buying a 2500k in 2011 and using it until ~mid 2017. I'll run this setup until the board dies. I can just get another quality AM4 board down the road and keep going. 



This platform is the perfect workhorse. Thanks AMD for all the innovation and convenience.


----------



## Fight Game

Dr. Vodka, what memory sticks are those exactly?

Everyone, I'm thinking about upgrading this 2x8gb 3200mhz hynix kit that I have, as they can only get to 3266 (even trying many different settings and also those included in the 1.7.3 calculator). Keeping 1:1, what sticks are the very best to get if I wanted to push the IF as high as I can go and also keep as low as possible CAS/latency?
There's a ton of info out there, but I know this 370 board is a bit different with the t-topology. Is this even still relevant, and while using ryzen 3000 series? ie do I want 4 sticks? dual rank? single rank? does that still matter?


----------



## CentroX

Dr. Vodka said:


> I'm with you on this being the best motherboard I've ever owned. Just upgraded to that long overdue 3900x, I don't think it's in any way or shape or form handicapped. Look at this. It's ridiculous.
> 
> 1900MHz fabric, 3800MHz on 4x16GB DR Micron Rev. E sticks
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AIDA64 cachemem + photoworxx
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-z bench + max boost
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinebench R15 + R20
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't tried anything else than 7803 with this 3900x. This board is awesome! Stability at the lowest selectable procODT (30 ohms), at 3800MHz 1:1, on a quad rank setup. T-topology in action! On top of that this 3900x boosts like a 3950x on single threaded loads
> 
> Max ST boost is ~4.65GHz. Other cores in CCX0/1 can reach ~4600MHz too. PBO is set to auto and I'm running a -0.1v undervolt, all core loads result in ~10°C less temperature, so more boost for longer (4.0-4.2GHz depending on the load). The improvement over my old day one, segfault bugged 1700 is insane.
> 
> I see buying this board has been as good a decision for me as buying a 2500k in 2011 and using it until ~mid 2017. I'll run this setup until the board dies. I can just get another quality AM4 board down the road and keep going.
> 
> 
> 
> This platform is the perfect workhorse. Thanks AMD for all the innovation and convenience.


it is funny because the CH6 is keeping up with the x570 mobos, no problem.


----------



## mito1172

CentroX said:


> it is funny because the CH6 is keeping up with the x570 mobos, no problem.


and it doesn't have a silly fan either


----------



## abso

Dr. Vodka said:


> I'm with you on this being the best motherboard I've ever owned. Just upgraded to that long overdue 3900x, I don't think it's in any way or shape or form handicapped. Look at this. It's ridiculous.
> 
> 1900MHz fabric, 3800MHz on 4x16GB DR Micron Rev. E sticks
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AIDA64 cachemem + photoworxx
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-z bench + max boost
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinebench R15 + R20
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't tried anything else than 7803 with this 3900x. This board is awesome! Stability at the lowest selectable procODT (30 ohms), at 3800MHz 1:1, on a quad rank setup. T-topology in action! On top of that this 3900x boosts like a 3950x on single threaded loads
> 
> Max ST boost is ~4.65GHz. Other cores in CCX0/1 can reach ~4600MHz too. PBO is set to auto and I'm running a -0.1v undervolt, all core loads result in ~10°C less temperature, so more boost for longer (4.0-4.2GHz depending on the load). The improvement over my old day one, segfault bugged 1700 is insane.
> 
> I see buying this board has been as good a decision for me as buying a 2500k in 2011 and using it until ~mid 2017. I'll run this setup until the board dies. I can just get another quality AM4 board down the road and keep going.
> 
> 
> 
> This platform is the perfect workhorse. Thanks AMD for all the innovation and convenience.



So you managed to get 3800/1900 Ram/IF speed with 2x16 & 4x16 GB Dual Rank modules on this board? I got a new 2x16gb E-Die Kit here to replace my 2x8GB but was told this board would probably not handle it very well because of T-Topology. So now Im not sure if I should sell the 2x16GB and just add 2 more 8GB single Ranks Sticks for 4x8GB.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Fight Game said:


> Dr. Vodka, what memory sticks are those exactly?
> 
> Everyone, I'm thinking about upgrading this 2x8gb 3200mhz hynix kit that I have, as they can only get to 3266 (even trying many different settings and also those included in the 1.7.3 calculator). Keeping 1:1, what sticks are the very best to get if I wanted to push the IF as high as I can go and also keep as low as possible CAS/latency?
> There's a ton of info out there, but I know this 370 board is a bit different with the t-topology. Is this even still relevant, and while using ryzen 3000 series? ie do I want 4 sticks? dual rank? single rank? does that still matter?


These are Crucial Ballistix Sport LT, 3200MHz 16-18-18 1.35v, part number as seen in the screenshot.

They're old, newer ballistixs have a different heatspreader, but it's a cosmetic change. They're valuable because of the chips they're made out of, Micron Rev. E which is cheap and can be tuned to do such things.

T-topology boards work best when all memory slots are populated, so if you want to push things to the limit on this board you'll need to have all four slots filled. That's how it is.


Having said that, your main issue now is that 2x8GB kit with hynix chips. Sell it.

Is 32GB of memory enough for you? Then get four 8GB sticks. Need more? Start with 2x16GB sticks and buy more later.

Not only me, but many more can recommend the ballistixs. Cheap, good, they run fast and can do somewhat tight timings overall. Second best IMO, with Samsung B-die being the best, but naturally more expensive. Your decision.




CentroX said:


> it is funny because the CH6 is keeping up with the x570 mobos, no problem.


Compared to an X570 board we're only missing PCIe 4.0 support (7201 + AGESA 1.0.0.2 had it enabled, oh well) and a second M.2 slot. Not worth it IMO.

The VRM is still ridiculously overpowered for these CPUs, too.




mito1172 said:


> and it doesn't have a silly fan either


No fan is always a plus 




abso said:


> So you managed to get 3800/1900 Ram/IF speed with 2x16 & 4x16 GB Dual Rank modules on this board? I got a new 2x16gb E-Die Kit here to replace my 2x8GB but was told this board would probably not handle it very well because of T-Topology. So now Im not sure if I should sell the 2x16GB and just add 2 more 8GB single Ranks Sticks for 4x8GB.


Yes, 1900MHz fabric / 3800MHz memory on a 4x16GB setup, dual rank modules, Micron Rev.E/E-die. At the lowest selectable procODT, and low voltages overall. This board screams quality. T-topology boards work best when all memory slots are populated, that's how it is, by design.

If you bought a 2x16GB kit then you're considering going over 32GB of memory sometime in the future.... If your existing 2x8GB sticks are Rev.E/E-die, then keep them, nothing wrong with a mixed 48GB setup. 

If not, sell them and get another 2x16GB kit or 2x8GB kit of Rev.E when you need more memory. Mixing chips is never a good idea, especially if your 2x8GB kit has bad, legacy chips like Hynix AFR/MFR as these are the bottleneck.


----------



## alasdairvfr

Dr. Vodka said:


> CentroX said:
> 
> 
> 
> people can say what you will, but my CH6 is by far the best motherboard I ever owned. If I also get zen 3 support on this; then i got four generations of CPUs on it. 1800X, 2700X, 3700X
> 
> with intel it was a ****show.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you on this being the best motherboard I've ever owned. Just upgraded to that long overdue 3900x, I don't think it's in any way or shape or form handicapped. Look at this. It's ridiculous.
> 
> 1900MHz fabric, 3800MHz on 4x16GB DR Micron Rev. E sticks
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AIDA64 cachemem + photoworxx
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-z bench + max boost
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinebench R15 + R20
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't tried anything else than 7803 with this 3900x. This board is awesome! Stability at the lowest selectable procODT (30 ohms), at 3800MHz 1:1, on a quad rank setup. T-topology in action! On top of that this 3900x boosts like a 3950x on single threaded loads /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif
> 
> Max ST boost is ~4.65GHz. Other cores in CCX0/1 can reach ~4600MHz too. PBO is set to auto and I'm running a -0.1v undervolt, all core loads result in ~10Â°C less temperature, so more boost for longer (4.0-4.2GHz depending on the load). The improvement over my old day one, segfault bugged 1700 is insane.
> 
> I see buying this board has been as good a decision for me as buying a 2500k in 2011 and using it until ~mid 2017. I'll run this setup until the board dies. I can just get another quality AM4 board down the road and keep going.
> 
> 
> 
> This platform is the perfect workhorse. Thanks AMD for all the innovation and convenience.
Click to expand...

Could I trouble you for your BIOS configs? Upgrading from an 1800x the 3000 is throwing me for a loop. Having issues getting reasonable benchmarks. I have leaned back vcore by -0.185, soc by -.1 or so. Getting phenomenal temps under load, 60s, getting ~4.15 across all cores running CB20; single core can approach 4.7 which is fine. Looking at clocks you would expect good bench performance...

Scoring about 6500 in CB20 which is bad enough that that there is something amiss. Latest BIOS 7803. Stock should be 7000-7200, so im about 10% below that.

I can get cb20 7400 if i just throw it at 4.3 oldschool oc, temps in the 80s but im not looking to manually oc, more looking for stock to at least be average and precision boost to work normally.

Ive reset the bios, done only voltage offsets mentioned before, docp and enable virtualization. Ive mucked around with a number of other things but nothing works. I reflashed and reset occasionally the bios to greenfield it.

Anyone have ideas?


----------



## roco_smith

alasdairvfr said:


> Could I trouble you for your BIOS configs? Upgrading from an 1800x the 3000 is throwing me for a loop. Having issues getting reasonable benchmarks. I have leaned back vcore by -0.185, soc by -.1 or so. Getting phenomenal temps under load, 60s, getting ~4.15 across all cores running CB20; single core can approach 4.7 which is fine. Looking at clocks you would expect good bench performance...
> 
> Scoring about 6500 in CB20 which is bad enough that that there is something amiss. Latest BIOS 7803. Stock should be 7000-7200, so im about 10% below that.
> 
> I can get cb20 7400 if i just throw it at 4.3 oldschool oc, temps in the 80s but im not looking to manually oc, more looking for stock to at least be average and precision boost to work normally.
> 
> Ive reset the bios, done only voltage offsets mentioned before, docp and enable virtualization. Ive mucked around with a number of other things but nothing works. I reflashed and reset occasionally the bios to greenfield it.
> 
> Anyone have ideas?


You can try CCX overclock , for 3900X I have it like this ** Bios settings all auto except the LLC mine is on LL3 and also overclock your memory, for me I got much better performance manually that the XPM profile enable . I got early batch of 3900X so mine can do 44.00-44.00-43.00-43.00 1.30v ccx overclock on Ryzen Master or in Bios if you have this feature


----------



## MosterMenu

Maybe I've just missed it but, has anyone posted a settings .txt file of their CCX overclock attempt with results. I haven't tried yet. anybody?


----------



## FractalCode

tcclaviger said:


> My 3900x C6E combo was fantastic, easy over locking, great stability. Took 4 sticks of bdie to 3722 at 14-14-14-14-28-42 without issue, totally stable.
> 
> It's a great board, honestly, in my opinion it's the best x370 or x470 board money can buy, only surpassed by 2 or 3 x570 boards.
> 
> Ryzen 4000 support is NOT precluded yet, but, don't buy on the Contingency you can necessarily upgrade. It may, or may not, depends on Asus.
> 
> It's also a proven PCIE 4.0 capable x370 using the correct bios.
> 
> If you want to have zen 3 for sure, just grab a C7H or C8H, the 7 is the C6E vrm, using it now, and it's also a great board, but does sacrifice a couple of features (but gains a few) vs the C6E.



How much more performance does the C8H get over the C6H? Is it worth upgrading to now or should I wait until Zen3 comes out?


----------



## FractalCode

Dr. Vodka said:


> These are Crucial Ballistix Sport LT, 3200MHz 16-18-18 1.35v, part number as seen in the screenshot.
> 
> They're old, newer ballistixs have a different heatspreader, but it's a cosmetic change. They're valuable because of the chips they're made out of, Micron Rev. E which is cheap and can be tuned to do such things.
> 
> T-topology boards work best when all memory slots are populated, so if you want to push things to the limit on this board you'll need to have all four slots filled. That's how it is.
> 
> 
> Having said that, your main issue now is that 2x8GB kit with hynix chips. Sell it.
> 
> Is 32GB of memory enough for you? Then get four 8GB sticks. Need more? Start with 2x16GB sticks and buy more later.
> 
> Not only me, but many more can recommend the ballistixs. Cheap, good, they run fast and can do somewhat tight timings overall. Second best IMO, with Samsung B-die being the best, but naturally more expensive. Your decision.
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to an X570 board we're only missing PCIe 4.0 support (7201 + AGESA 1.0.0.2 had it enabled, oh well) and a second M.2 slot. Not worth it IMO.
> 
> The VRM is still ridiculously overpowered for these CPUs, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No fan is always a plus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, 1900MHz fabric / 3800MHz memory on a 4x16GB setup, dual rank modules, Micron Rev.E/E-die. At the lowest selectable procODT, and low voltages overall. This board screams quality. T-topology boards work best when all memory slots are populated, that's how it is, by design.
> 
> If you bought a 2x16GB kit then you're considering going over 32GB of memory sometime in the future.... If your existing 2x8GB sticks are Rev.E/E-die, then keep them, nothing wrong with a mixed 48GB setup.
> 
> If not, sell them and get another 2x16GB kit or 2x8GB kit of Rev.E when you need more memory. Mixing chips is never a good idea, especially if your 2x8GB kit has bad, legacy chips like Hynix AFR/MFR as these are the bottleneck.




Is that really the only difference between x570's and the C6H? Doesn't the C8H have better components like VRM's, and wouldn't you thus get better overclocks from it? Or are you saying not even the C8H is worth it right now if you have the C6H? Just wondering if it's worth upgrading now or waiting until Zen3. Thanks!


----------



## alasdairvfr

roco_smith said:


> You can try CCX overclock , for 3900X I have it like this ** Bios settings all auto except the LLC mine is on LL3 and also overclock your memory, for me I got much better performance manually that the XPM profile enable . I got early batch of 3900X so mine can do 44.00-44.00-43.00-43.00 1.30v ccx overclock on Ryzen Master or in Bios if you have this feature


So I learned a couple things in the last 2 days:
DCOP/XMP presets on this board/bios/chip/memory combo was the cause of my poor performance. Caused other settings to be irrelevant, I was at this weird performance wall and nothing i tried worked. I am not new to overclocking but I find different architectures to be a learning curve. Manually setting my timings via the Ryzen DRAM calc has resolved this hinderance.

the 3000 series is a totally different animal to the 1000 series; obv different than anything i ran on intel

-intel i just found the sweet spot between turbo multiplier, voltage, temps. speedstep allowed me to increase my max clock but have it dynamically put itself lower to not burn itself up

-1800x i use pstate OC, it was really squirrely with this board, I had to use a guide that explained there's a bug and if you don't follow exactly, need to flashback and start over. still, fairly easy

-3900xt, pstate doesnt seem to be an option in this bios. this was my first time trying dcop, so i never considered this to be a reason i'd have issue. I wasn't looking to oc on day 1, though the CCX method looks to be the way to go. Also, this is the first time my methodology of exploring undervolt first kinda messed me up. Normally i find the stability floor pretty quick and then keep adding clock/voltage but here i got down to -.18 offset and it still ran smooth. I was getting better clock speed but the effective clock was low, akin to voltage starvation. It never crashed, just automagically limited itself to keep from crashing. I was wondering why at -.18 i was getting 4.15ghz on 12cores but the effective speed was low.

i also discovered that my update to chipset driver borked when I couldn't get into Ryzen Master. I removed the utility and driver, deleted the RM reg keys and rebooted, reinstalled everything and that got me rolling.


----------



## Zeryth

just google clock stretching, gamers nexus did a good video on it


----------



## Dr. Vodka

alasdairvfr said:


> Could I trouble you for your BIOS configs? Upgrading from an 1800x the 3000 is throwing me for a loop. Having issues getting reasonable benchmarks. I have leaned back vcore by -0.185, soc by -.1 or so. Getting phenomenal temps under load, 60s, getting ~4.15 across all cores running CB20; single core can approach 4.7 which is fine. Looking at clocks you would expect good bench performance...
> 
> Scoring about 6500 in CB20 which is bad enough that that there is something amiss. Latest BIOS 7803. Stock should be 7000-7200, so im about 10% below that.


You've undervolted too much. Clock stretching is active. You see the same clock speed as usual, but in reality the cores are running much slower to work correctly within the supplied voltage.

My 3900x starts losing performance from -0.1v onwards, that's my sample's limit. That undervolt results in -10 degrees C, and more boost, for longer.




FractalCode said:


> Is that really the only difference between x570's and the C6H? Doesn't the C8H have better components like VRM's, and wouldn't you thus get better overclocks from it? Or are you saying not even the C8H is worth it right now if you have the C6H? Just wondering if it's worth upgrading now or waiting until Zen3. Thanks!
> 
> How much more performance does the C8H get over the C6H? Is it worth upgrading to now or should I wait until Zen3 comes out?


All Ryzens are SoCs (System On Chip), the motherboard merely provides physical connections for the CPU's own connectivity, on top of what's handled and provided by the chipset. X370, X470, X570 as chipsets make no difference in performance. 

Most B350-X370 boards were a joke as nobody was taking AMD seriously at the time (after five years of being non competitive with faildozer and on the brink of bankruptcy, would you as a partner?).The only two manufacturers that took AM4 and X370 seriously from the beginning were ASUS with the C6H/C6E and Asrock with the X370 Taichi. 

The rest of the boards from that generation are disposable, at least from the point of view of someone looking for a robust, well supported board that can properly handle the high end Ryzens. If using any of these subpar boards, then there's value in upgrading to a B550 or X570 board as you get more features there. B450-X470 being B350-X370 done right top to bottom, and X570 providing PCIe 4.0 support with a 3rd gen CPU installed. 400 series and up get official Zen3 support, there's that going for them.

And that gets us to the boards themselves, you can get better performance with a better VRM that doesn't limit what the top end CPUs can do. So the better the board, the better "infrastructure" provided to the CPU, it can better stretch its legs.

The C6H/E and the Taichi both have a ridiculously overengineered VRM that is still more than enough for the most extreme air/watercooled 3950x OC at voltages past FIT recommended limits you'd think of, that's ~250A peak at worst. The C6H has a VRM capable of supplying 320A at 125C, continuous (well, good luck cooling that), and the Taichi/C6E go a bit higher. The C7H has a VRM capable of 600A continuous, it can do what the C6H does and more before becoming uncoolable. The C8H naturally is in a similar tier.

Now, ask yourself this. If this board ever gets Zen3 support, will the 4950x have more than 16 cores to get us closer to the VRM's limit? No. There's no newer node, just an improved 7nm that TSMC has changed its name a few times already, so no more room in the CCDs to add more cores (that might already be larger than Zen2, the extra IPC costs extra transistors that take the same room on the same node), so no significant extra power consumption from the improved cores over the entire lineup. The I/O die might be done now on 7nm too, so probably a few less watts there... 

It all comes down to ASUS continuing to support the board as time passes, IF the possibility of Zen3 on 300 series boards becomes available at some point. If not, then this is the end of the road for this board and the 300 series boards overall. As it is right now, this board is an excellent pair with a 3rd gen CPU on par with what any X570 board could do save for PCIe 4.0 and an extra M.2 slot. Talk about value!


TL;DR: No point in upgrading from the C6H/E unless they don't get Zen3 support and you'd like to use a 4th gen CPU sometime in the future or would like to upgrade at some point. If so, then get a B550/X570 board now and do the BIOS update later when it's all available. 

If not interested in Zen3, then get a 3900x/3950x and ride the board out until it breaks down years down the road. Get a newer AM4 board at that point or sell and upgrade to AM5+DDR5, your choice.


----------



## alasdairvfr

Dr. Vodka said:


> You've undervolted too much. Clock stretching is active. You see the same clock speed as usual, but in reality the cores are running much slower to work correctly within the supplied voltage.
> 
> My 3900x starts losing performance from -0.1v onwards, that's my sample's limit. That undervolt results in -10 degrees C, and more boost, for longer.


Thanks for this. I realized clock stretching was a thing much later, since historically undervolting too far crashes a system which tells me to stop. I didn't run docp previously with this kit so i'm not sure if that would have nerfed me last cpu or if it's specific to this one. that will teach me for being lazy. literally as soon as i set my memory timings from scratch, using the Ryzen dram calculator, i passed CB20 7000, then some finetuning to voltage, Precision Boost, etc managed to hit 7278 with only a couple adjustments. may be able to squeeze a few more points to 73xx without OC.

Anyways, I too will keep running this board for a couple more years if Zen3 doesn't get supported; if it does, then the party goes on until the lights go out.

thx again man


----------



## TheRic89

Dr. Vodka said:


> You've undervolted too much. Clock stretching is active. You see the same clock speed as usual, but in reality the cores are running much slower to work correctly within the supplied voltage.
> 
> My 3900x starts losing performance from -0.1v onwards, that's my sample's limit. That undervolt results in -10 degrees C, and more boost, for longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Ryzens are SoCs (System On Chip), the motherboard merely provides physical connections for the CPU's own connectivity, on top of what's handled and provided by the chipset. X370, X470, X570 as chipsets make no difference in performance.
> 
> Most B350-X370 boards were a joke as nobody was taking AMD seriously at the time (after five years of being non competitive with faildozer and on the brink of bankruptcy, would you as a partner?).The only two manufacturers that took AM4 and X370 seriously from the beginning were ASUS with the C6H/C6E and Asrock with the X370 Taichi.
> 
> The rest of the boards from that generation are disposable, at least from the point of view of someone looking for a robust, well supported board that can properly handle the high end Ryzens. If using any of these subpar boards, then there's value in upgrading to a B550 or X570 board as you get more features there. B450-X470 being B350-X370 done right top to bottom, and X570 providing PCIe 4.0 support with a 3rd gen CPU installed. 400 series and up get official Zen3 support, there's that going for them.
> 
> And that gets us to the boards themselves, you can get better performance with a better VRM that doesn't limit what the top end CPUs can do. So the better the board, the better "infrastructure" provided to the CPU, it can better stretch its legs.
> 
> The C6H/E and the Taichi both have a ridiculously overengineered VRM that is still more than enough for the most extreme air/watercooled 3950x OC at voltages past FIT recommended limits you'd think of, that's ~250A peak at worst. The C6H has a VRM capable of supplying 320A at 125C, continuous (well, good luck cooling that), and the Taichi/C6E go a bit higher. The C7H has a VRM capable of 600A continuous, it can do what the C6H does and more before becoming uncoolable. The C8H naturally is in a similar tier.
> 
> Now, ask yourself this. If this board ever gets Zen3 support, will the 4950x have more than 16 cores to get us closer to the VRM's limit? No. There's no newer node, just an improved 7nm that TSMC has changed its name a few times already, so no more room in the CCDs to add more cores (that might already be larger than Zen2, the extra IPC costs extra transistors that take the same room on the same node), so no significant extra power consumption from the improved cores over the entire lineup. The I/O die might be done now on 7nm too, so probably a few less watts there...
> 
> It all comes down to ASUS continuing to support the board as time passes, IF the possibility of Zen3 on 300 series boards becomes available at some point. If not, then this is the end of the road for this board and the 300 series boards overall. As it is right now, this board is an excellent pair with a 3rd gen CPU on par with what any X570 board could do save for PCIe 4.0 and an extra M.2 slot. Talk about value!
> 
> 
> TL;DR: No point in upgrading from the C6H/E unless they don't get Zen3 support and you'd like to use a 4th gen CPU sometime in the future or would like to upgrade at some point. If so, then get a B550/X570 board now and do the BIOS update later when it's all available.
> 
> If not interested in Zen3, then get a 3900x/3950x and ride the board out until it breaks down years down the road. Get a newer AM4 board at that point or sell and upgrade to AM5+DDR5, your choice.



Great post!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fight Game

Got my upgrades installed yesterday and have spent nearly every waking hour tinkering. Video went from a 390 to 5700xt red devil, ram went from 2x8gb crappy hynix to 4x8gb ballistix (using 4 sticks for any benefit of the t-topology of this board), and also added a 34" ultra wide (MSI MAG341CQ) to my displays (also have a 50" tv + 24" monitor, both 1920x1080 hooked up). With the little gaming I've done, it's hard to realize the gains yet because first, the game I played is eq2 which is very largely dependent on single core cpu speed and very little on the video card. With the 390 gpu it would only be about 35% usage so I'm sure this one is even less or the same. But, I am still getting the same exact fps in this game as before despite going from 1920x1080 to 3440x1440 so that was good. I ran some controlled tests in about 4 different areas and I was within 1 fps before and after.

With this ram I've been able to go from 3266mhz to 3800. Getting to 3600 was easy. Anything over started problems. I tried manually setting all 40 numbers or whatever it is from Dr. Vodka's settings (since he has the same chips, micron E), wouldn't boot. Loosened them up some, wouldn't boot. Back to auto and 3600. I then tried all the settings provided by the 1.7.3 dram program. Same thing. So then, instead of using the DOCP setting first and entering all these numbers manually, I didn't DOCP first. Tried Dr. Vodka's settings, nothing. Tried settings from 1.7.3 dram program and again, nothing. So then I tried just leaving everything at auto except changing the speed to 3800 and IF to 1900, and again did not DOCP first, and it booted but had very high numbers entered for all the timings. Ran a single loop and it passed. So I went back in and just changed the first 4 or 5 numbers, 16-19-16-58. And this seems good so far. So really the only thing I changed to go from 3600 to 3800 was to NOT DOCP first. I've only had time to do 3 loops of memtest, but I did also run a handful of benchmarks and played EQ2 for 4 hours and no issues. I plan to run some more stress tests on it, then start to push it even further


----------



## roco_smith

Dr. Vodka said:


> You've undervolted too much. Clock stretching is active. You see the same clock speed as usual, but in reality the cores are running much slower to work correctly within the supplied voltage.
> 
> My 3900x starts losing performance from -0.1v onwards, that's my sample's limit. That undervolt results in -10 degrees C, and more boost, for longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Ryzens are SoCs (System On Chip), the motherboard merely provides physical connections for the CPU's own connectivity, on top of what's handled and provided by the chipset. X370, X470, X570 as chipsets make no difference in performance.
> 
> Most B350-X370 boards were a joke as nobody was taking AMD seriously at the time (after five years of being non competitive with faildozer and on the brink of bankruptcy, would you as a partner?).The only two manufacturers that took AM4 and X370 seriously from the beginning were ASUS with the C6H/C6E and Asrock with the X370 Taichi.
> 
> The rest of the boards from that generation are disposable, at least from the point of view of someone looking for a robust, well supported board that can properly handle the high end Ryzens. If using any of these subpar boards, then there's value in upgrading to a B550 or X570 board as you get more features there. B450-X470 being B350-X370 done right top to bottom, and X570 providing PCIe 4.0 support with a 3rd gen CPU installed. 400 series and up get official Zen3 support, there's that going for them.
> 
> And that gets us to the boards themselves, you can get better performance with a better VRM that doesn't limit what the top end CPUs can do. So the better the board, the better "infrastructure" provided to the CPU, it can better stretch its legs.
> 
> The C6H/E and the Taichi both have a ridiculously overengineered VRM that is still more than enough for the most extreme air/watercooled 3950x OC at voltages past FIT recommended limits you'd think of, that's ~250A peak at worst. The C6H has a VRM capable of supplying 320A at 125C, continuous (well, good luck cooling that), and the Taichi/C6E go a bit higher. The C7H has a VRM capable of 600A continuous, it can do what the C6H does and more before becoming uncoolable. The C8H naturally is in a similar tier.
> 
> Now, ask yourself this. If this board ever gets Zen3 support, will the 4950x have more than 16 cores to get us closer to the VRM's limit? No. There's no newer node, just an improved 7nm that TSMC has changed its name a few times already, so no more room in the CCDs to add more cores (that might already be larger than Zen2, the extra IPC costs extra transistors that take the same room on the same node), so no significant extra power consumption from the improved cores over the entire lineup. The I/O die might be done now on 7nm too, so probably a few less watts there...
> 
> It all comes down to ASUS continuing to support the board as time passes, IF the possibility of Zen3 on 300 series boards becomes available at some point. If not, then this is the end of the road for this board and the 300 series boards overall. As it is right now, this board is an excellent pair with a 3rd gen CPU on par with what any X570 board could do save for PCIe 4.0 and an extra M.2 slot. Talk about value!
> 
> 
> TL;DR: No point in upgrading from the C6H/E unless they don't get Zen3 support and you'd like to use a 4th gen CPU sometime in the future or would like to upgrade at some point. If so, then get a B550/X570 board now and do the BIOS update later when it's all available.
> 
> If not interested in Zen3, then get a 3900x/3950x and ride the board out until it breaks down years down the road. Get a newer AM4 board at that point or sell and upgrade to AM5+DDR5, your choice.


Excellent Post , that's the reason I choose the CH6E from the beginning of the X370 launch , this board can even do 3900mhz OC , who cares about PCIE4 , still expensive and few apps get benefits for the xtra 5% speed


----------



## Quan Nguyen

Dr. Vodka said:


> I'm with you on this being the best motherboard I've ever owned. Just upgraded to that long overdue 3900x, I don't think it's in any way or shape or form handicapped. Look at this. It's ridiculous.
> 
> 1900MHz fabric, 3800MHz on 4x16GB DR Micron Rev. E sticks
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AIDA64 cachemem + photoworxx
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-z bench + max boost
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinebench R15 + R20
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't tried anything else than 7803 with this 3900x. This board is awesome! Stability at the lowest selectable procODT (30 ohms), at 3800MHz 1:1, on a quad rank setup. T-topology in action! On top of that this 3900x boosts like a 3950x on single threaded loads
> 
> Max ST boost is ~4.65GHz. Other cores in CCX0/1 can reach ~4600MHz too. PBO is set to auto and I'm running a -0.1v undervolt, all core loads result in ~10°C less temperature, so more boost for longer (4.0-4.2GHz depending on the load). The improvement over my old day one, segfault bugged 1700 is insane.
> 
> I see buying this board has been as good a decision for me as buying a 2500k in 2011 and using it until ~mid 2017. I'll run this setup until the board dies. I can just get another quality AM4 board down the road and keep going.
> 
> 
> 
> This platform is the perfect workhorse. Thanks AMD for all the innovation and convenience.


 hi , i just got upgrade my rig from 2700 to 3900x . Here are my impressions :


My rev E 8GBx2 kit can do the same like your benchmark with a loose timing profile 16-20-16-16 ( others on auto ) . 3800Mhz 1:1 .


But i noticed that , if i let my PC go to sleep and wake up the IF is clocked down to 1800MHz . 

If I reboot or cold boot the IF is back too normal . 

Is this a windows issue or bios one ?











I'm using noctua U14s

With offset -0.1V ,my 3900x can pull the same perf like default setting ( CB20 7k1~7k2 at 4.05Ghz allcore boost , which is great i got better temps but is there a way to tweak higher all core clock ? ) . 

But the idle (48-55C*) and light load (50-66C*) temps still bugs me out (room ambient temps at 32-34C*) , it causing the fan ramp up randomly and i don't want a constant high rpm fan curve on my PC . Is there a way to work around this issue ?


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Fight Game said:


> Got my upgrades installed yesterday and have spent nearly every waking hour tinkering.


Good to see the better memory is working out for you! Enjoy your upgrades.

That's one lesson learned there, loading the XMP profile and attempting to do any memory tweaking will result in failure with this board, on any CPU generation. ALWAYS set anything memory related manually 

As for my settings not working with your 4x8GB setup, try all my timings now that you're entering all the values manually. It should work, it's a pretty safe profile overall with good performance and completely doable at ~1.4v vDIMM



Quan Nguyen said:


> Is this a windows issue or bios one ?
> 
> With offset -0.1V ,my 3900x can pull the same perf like default setting ( CB20 7k1~7k2 at 4.05Ghz allcore boost , which is great i got better temps but is there a way to tweak higher all core clock ? ) .
> 
> But the idle (48-55C*) and light load (50-66C*) temps still bugs me out (room ambient temps at 32-34C*) , it causing the fan ramp up randomly and i don't want a constant high rpm fan curve on my PC . Is there a way to work around this issue ?


Sleep resetting IF speed is a BIOS issue... Don't use sleep. Hibernate instead. With an SSD it's not a problem in terms of speed.

Try enabling PBO, maybe you'll get more out of your CPU that way.

With BIOSes 7704 and 7803 fan control works fine, you can set the fans to run at their lowest speed up until ~55-60°C and then go to 100% at ~80°C for example. Mine are set up that way and I my rig doesn't sound like an engine revving up and down at the slightest load, lol

These are my fan settings:



Code:


CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [15.9 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Manual]
CPU Upper Temperature [75]
CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
CPU Middle Temperature [60]
CPU Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [70]
CPU Lower Temperature [50]
CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%) [38]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [15.9 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 1 Upper Temperature [75]
Chassis Fan 1 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 1 Middle Temperature [60]
Chassis Fan 1 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [80]
Chassis Fan 1 Lower Temperature [50]
Chassis Fan 1 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
Allow Fan Stop [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [15.9 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 2 Upper Temperature [75]
Chassis Fan 2 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle Temperature [60]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [80]
Chassis Fan 2 Lower Temperature [50]
Chassis Fan 2 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
Allow Fan Stop [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [15.9 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 3 Upper Temperature [75]
Chassis Fan 3 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 3 Middle Temperature [60]
Chassis Fan 3 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [80]
Chassis Fan 3 Lower Temperature [50]
Chassis Fan 3 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
Allow Fan Stop [Disabled]
AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]

I have only one PWM fan and the rest are DC fans.


----------



## Quan Nguyen

Dr. Vodka said:


> Good to see the better memory is working out for you! Enjoy your upgrades.
> 
> Sleep resetting IF speed is a BIOS issue... Don't use sleep. Hibernate instead. With an SSD it's not a problem in terms of speed.


tks man, that question keeping in my head for days. 



Dr. Vodka said:


> Try enabling PBO, maybe you'll get more out of your CPU that way.


By defaults, the C6H already turns on PBO. :v Maybe I'll do CCD overclocking


----------



## Dave001

Dr. Vodka said:


> These are my fan settings:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [15.9 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
> CPU Fan Profile [Manual]
> CPU Upper Temperature [75]
> CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> CPU Middle Temperature [60]
> CPU Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [70]
> CPU Lower Temperature [50]
> CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%) [38]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [15.9 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Manual]
> Chassis Fan 1 Upper Temperature [75]
> Chassis Fan 1 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> Chassis Fan 1 Middle Temperature [60]
> Chassis Fan 1 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [80]
> Chassis Fan 1 Lower Temperature [50]
> Chassis Fan 1 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
> Allow Fan Stop [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [15.9 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Manual]
> Chassis Fan 2 Upper Temperature [75]
> Chassis Fan 2 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> Chassis Fan 2 Middle Temperature [60]
> Chassis Fan 2 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [80]
> Chassis Fan 2 Lower Temperature [50]
> Chassis Fan 2 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
> Allow Fan Stop [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [15.9 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Manual]
> Chassis Fan 3 Upper Temperature [75]
> Chassis Fan 3 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> Chassis Fan 3 Middle Temperature [60]
> Chassis Fan 3 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [80]
> Chassis Fan 3 Lower Temperature [50]
> Chassis Fan 3 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
> Allow Fan Stop [Disabled]
> AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> 
> I have only one PWM fan and the rest are DC fans.



The Hero's fans settings are much neater then the mess in the Extreme's Bios.

CPU Q-Fan Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [15.9 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [400 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 1 Upper Temperature [75]
Chassis Fan 1 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [75]
Chassis Fan 1 Middle Temperature [55]
Chassis Fan 1 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [50]
Chassis Fan 1 Lower Temperature [25]
Chassis Fan 1 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [35]
RAD Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [15.9 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [400 RPM]
RAD Fan 1 Profile [Manual]
RAD Fan 1 Upper Temperature [75]
RAD Fan 1 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [75]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle Temperature [55]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [50]
RAD Fan 1 Lower Temperature [25]
RAD Fan 1 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [35]
RAD Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [15.9 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [400 RPM]
RAD Fan 2 Profile [Manual]
RAD Fan 2 Upper Temperature [75]
RAD Fan 2 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [85]
Chassis Fan 3 Middle Temperature [55]
Chassis Fan 3 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
RAD Fan 2 Lower Temperature [25]
RAD Fan 2 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [40]


----------



## BUFUMAN

50° is to low for mid range. I would advise 57° -59° at 85% and 70° 100%.

Low Temps are set to 47° with 65%

I dont know your fans. This works for me.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fight Game

Dr. Vodka said:


> try all my timings now that you're entering all the values manually.


I found the one that was hanging me up. I can enter all the ones from the dram 1.7.3 calculator or yours now, but there's a single setting that just will not work. I forget the name, but its like the 10th or 15th number down, the 3-digit one. neither suggestion from the calculator or yours works but if i leave it on auto it goes to 666 and runs fine, passes mutliple loops of memtest. everything else is fine. Actually I was able to lower the 16-19-16-16 to 16-19-14-14 (haven't tried any others lower yet, but the first number at 15 dont work, and neither does the second number at 18), but this made zero difference in any memory benchmarks, even latency


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Fight Game said:


> I found the one that was hanging me up. I can enter all the ones from the dram 1.7.3 calculator or yours now, but there's a single setting that just will not work. I forget the name, but its like the 10th or 15th number down, *the 3-digit one.* neither suggestion from the calculator or yours works but if i leave it on auto it goes to 666 and runs fine, passes mutliple loops of memtest. everything else is fine. Actually I was able to lower the 16-19-16-16 to 16-19-14-14 (haven't tried any others lower yet, but the first number at 15 dont work, and neither does the second number at 18), but this made zero difference in any memory benchmarks, even latency



That would be tRFC. That's the only one that's borderline too tight in there for Rev. E. These chips' minimum tRFC is ~300ns as below that they get unstable or don't work, 560 @ 3800MHz is ~294ns. At least for my sticks it works. Sample variance, nothing you can do about it.

Good to know the rest works. Enjoy your new memory :thumb:


----------



## Plissken

Since the Windows 2004 update I think, the C6H USB drivers are back to Microsoft's ones and there's no way to update them to the AMD ones (by the way for some reason they are not included in the latest Chipset Drivers that came out yesterday but in the previous package they are present - under the folder x:\AMD\Chipset_Driver_Installer\AMD_Chipset_Drivers\MSIFiles\program files\AMD\Chipset_IODrivers)

This means that the latency problem with the wdf01000.sys is back, at least for me. Tried all the USB ports, 3.0 and 2.0, no luck. Only with the red ASMedia 3.1 USB port I get 0 ISR Count (ASMedia USB drivers installed).

Any solution to this?

Edit
Ok I solved it updating by giving the \AMD folder path so it found the drivers by itself.

BTW, looks like the AMD USB drivers are located in x:\AMD\Chipset_Driver_Installer\AMD_Chipset_Drivers\IODriver folder (previous chipset drivers), anyway just give the \AMD path with the subfolders flag checked and it will install the drivers. Now I dont get any ISR Count anymore on the second USB 3.0 row, which I have the mouse and keyboard connected. Damn you Microsoft (and AMD somehow).


----------



## overpower

Which 2 sata ports are connected to cpu and m2 slot? The 2 closest to cpu (i bet to these) or the ones furthest?


----------



## finalheaven

overpower said:


> Which 2 sata ports are connected to cpu and m2 slot? The 2 closest to cpu (i bet to these) or the ones furthest?


Why do you say 2 SATA ports are connected to the CPU? To my knowledge, all of the 8 SATA ports are via chipset.


----------



## MosterMenu

finalheaven said:


> Why do you say 2 SATA ports are connected to the CPU? To my knowledge, all of the 8 SATA ports are via chipset.


probability something like this site says?
https://hwbot.org/news/14938_mother...s_rog_crosshair_vi_hero_and_amd_ryzen_7_1800x

it's using 2XSATA as part of an example just to convey PCie2.0 capability.

But, it must actually use those PCie2.0 lanes for 2 Sata ports as the crosshair has 8 sata ports.. and the X370 lists 4 X SATA3 and 2 x SATAe..

so, now I'm interested.. Which sata ports are using that?

or maybe it's just using x370 PCie2.0 lanes for that?..


----------



## finalheaven

MosterMenu said:


> probability something like this site says?
> https://hwbot.org/news/14938_mother...s_rog_crosshair_vi_hero_and_amd_ryzen_7_1800x
> 
> it's using 2XSATA as part of an example just to convey PCie2.0 capability.
> 
> But, it must actually use those PCie2.0 lanes for 2 Sata ports as the crosshair has 8 sata ports.. and the X370 lists 4 X SATA3 and 2 x SATAe..
> 
> so, now I'm interested.. Which sata ports are using that?
> 
> or maybe it's just using x370 PCie2.0 lanes for that?..


Notice how the options have "OR." It appears Asus went with the x4 NVMe option rather than 2x SATA. 

The specifications for this board clearly states:



> AMD Ryzen™ 2nd Generation/ Ryzen™ with Radeon™ Vega Graphics/ Ryzen™ 1st Generation Processors :
> 1 x M.2 Socket 3, with M key, type 2242/2260/2280/22110 storage devices support (SATA & PCIE 3.0 x 4 mode)
> 
> AMD X370 chipset :
> 8 x SATA 6Gb/s port(s),
> Support Raid 0, 1, 10


----------



## MosterMenu

finalheaven said:


> Why do you say 2 SATA ports are connected to the CPU? To my knowledge, all of the 8 SATA ports are via chipset.





finalheaven said:


> Notice how the options have "OR." It appears Asus went with the x4 NVMe option rather than 2x SATA.
> 
> The specifications for this board clearly states:


lol, sorry, ok so we have an x4 NVMe slot.. but how do we have 8 SATA3 if only 6 are displayed as being from the x370 board?


----------



## MosterMenu

MosterMenu said:


> lol, sorry, ok so we have an x4 NVMe slot.. but how do we have 8 SATA3 if only 6 are displayed as being from the x370 board?


i actually don't care lol, just so we clear it up though.. No Sata ports run to the CPU directly right?


----------



## Alpi

C6H is still impressive !


----------



## jobbus

MosterMenu said:


> lol, sorry, ok so we have an x4 NVMe slot.. but how do we have 8 SATA3 if only 6 are displayed as being from the x370 board?


It has Asmedia controller for those extra sata ports what I remember


----------



## abso

Plissken said:


> Since the Windows 2004 update I think, the C6H USB drivers are back to Microsoft's ones and there's no way to update them to the AMD ones (by the way for some reason they are not included in the latest Chipset Drivers that came out yesterday but in the previous package they are present - under the folder x:\AMD\Chipset_Driver_Installer\AMD_Chipset_Drivers\MSIFiles\program files\AMD\Chipset_IODrivers)
> 
> This means that the latency problem with the wdf01000.sys is back, at least for me. Tried all the USB ports, 3.0 and 2.0, no luck. Only with the red ASMedia 3.1 USB port I get 0 ISR Count (ASMedia USB drivers installed).
> 
> Any solution to this?
> 
> Edit
> Ok I solved it updating by giving the \AMD folder path so it found the drivers by itself.
> 
> BTW, looks like the AMD USB drivers are located in x:\AMD\Chipset_Driver_Installer\AMD_Chipset_Drivers\IODriver folder (previous chipset drivers), anyway just give the \AMD path with the subfolders flag checked and it will install the drivers. Now I dont get any ISR Count anymore on the second USB 3.0 row, which I have the mouse and keyboard connected. Damn you Microsoft (and AMD somehow).



Devicemanager looks like this for me. If I try to install/update the Microsoft drivers it tells me the best drivers for this device are already installed though.


----------



## Neoony

Since everyone is recently messing with USBs.


Has anyone noticed any differences with Enabling/Disabling XHCI Hand-off?


----------



## wumpi74

*Best Board since AMD Ryzen*



Dr. Vodka said:


> You've undervolted too much. Clock stretching is active. You see the same clock speed as usual, but in reality the cores are running much slower to work correctly within the supplied voltage.
> 
> My 3900x starts losing performance from -0.1v onwards, that's my sample's limit. That undervolt results in -10 degrees C, and more boost, for longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Ryzens are SoCs (System On Chip), the motherboard merely provides physical connections for the CPU's own connectivity, on top of what's handled and provided by the chipset. X370, X470, X570 as chipsets make no difference in performance.
> 
> Most B350-X370 boards were a joke as nobody was taking AMD seriously at the time (after five years of being non competitive with faildozer and on the brink of bankruptcy, would you as a partner?).The only two manufacturers that took AM4 and X370 seriously from the beginning were ASUS with the C6H/C6E and Asrock with the X370 Taichi.
> 
> The rest of the boards from that generation are disposable, at least from the point of view of someone looking for a robust, well supported board that can properly handle the high end Ryzens. If using any of these subpar boards, then there's value in upgrading to a B550 or X570 board as you get more features there. B450-X470 being B350-X370 done right top to bottom, and X570 providing PCIe 4.0 support with a 3rd gen CPU installed. 400 series and up get official Zen3 support, there's that going for them.
> 
> And that gets us to the boards themselves, you can get better performance with a better VRM that doesn't limit what the top end CPUs can do. So the better the board, the better "infrastructure" provided to the CPU, it can better stretch its legs.
> 
> The C6H/E and the Taichi both have a ridiculously overengineered VRM that is still more than enough for the most extreme air/watercooled 3950x OC at voltages past FIT recommended limits you'd think of, that's ~250A peak at worst. The C6H has a VRM capable of supplying 320A at 125C, continuous (well, good luck cooling that), and the Taichi/C6E go a bit higher. The C7H has a VRM capable of 600A continuous, it can do what the C6H does and more before becoming uncoolable. The C8H naturally is in a similar tier.
> 
> Now, ask yourself this. If this board ever gets Zen3 support, will the 4950x have more than 16 cores to get us closer to the VRM's limit? No. There's no newer node, just an improved 7nm that TSMC has changed its name a few times already, so no more room in the CCDs to add more cores (that might already be larger than Zen2, the extra IPC costs extra transistors that take the same room on the same node), so no significant extra power consumption from the improved cores over the entire lineup. The I/O die might be done now on 7nm too, so probably a few less watts there...
> 
> It all comes down to ASUS continuing to support the board as time passes, IF the possibility of Zen3 on 300 series boards becomes available at some point. If not, then this is the end of the road for this board and the 300 series boards overall. As it is right now, this board is an excellent pair with a 3rd gen CPU on par with what any X570 board could do save for PCIe 4.0 and an extra M.2 slot. Talk about value!
> 
> 
> TL;DR: No point in upgrading from the C6H/E unless they don't get Zen3 support and you'd like to use a 4th gen CPU sometime in the future or would like to upgrade at some point. If so, then get a B550/X570 board now and do the BIOS update later when it's all available.
> 
> If not interested in Zen3, then get a 3900x/3950x and ride the board out until it breaks down years down the road. Get a newer AM4 board at that point or sell and upgrade to AM5+DDR5, your choice.





Good work
and I like to say, this is one of the best MB I ever had in my life.
First I run a 1700x @ all core 3700 Mhz, with uv.offset -0,1125 v.
With very low Temps, with an Broken 2 Cpu-cooler-Fan @ Stock.
Max. Last - 55°C... Room Temp. @ Ca. 23° C...
After i upgrade it to the 3900x... my System runs... and runs.
Bad for me... I downgrade the Bios to 7002 ? or one higher, for getting support PciE - 4.0.
HeHe.. it works, but not stable...
Hve an Radeon RX 5700XT (8 GB) on this Board...
Well...So i upgrade the Bios again on 7704.
Some tuning and my Sytems runs very fine.
Finally i hve to say that, whatever AMD makes for now, ASUS makes his Job so very well, too keep up the CPUs runs good on this great MB.
Hope my MB runs a few years more...
MY RAM works fine too... 32GB DR @ 3600Mhz @ 1,352 V
Soc. @ 1,046 v.
offset uv. @ 0,2500 v.
PPT Limit @ 99 W
ALL stable at good Timings..16-18-19-19-36-55
What do i want more from a MB like this ?
Now there are no reasons too upgrade to a MB x570 or b550.... for this time...^^
NO one can look to the Future.... The only thing, we know all for sure...the prices are going down...and I, I can wait alot off time.
Perhaps my Boards Break Down ... And that is the only reason for me if i schould upgrade it...
All a good Time...
Greets


----------



## xzamples

New chipset driver

https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370

Revision Number
2.07.14.327

File Size
48 MB

Release Date
7/21/2020


----------



## herericc

Can you guys share your GPU-Z page? I have a 3900x, using the latest bios, an NVME drive, 4 devices connected to SATA, and a 2080 non super, and my GPUz reports 8GT/S...

Shouldn't that be 16?

https://imgur.com/a/8mcxqug


----------



## JoonX86

herericc said:


> Can you guys share your GPU-Z page? I have a 3900x, using the latest bios, an NVME drive, 4 devices connected to SATA, and a 2080 non super, and my GPUz reports 8GT/S...
> 
> Shouldn't that be 16?
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/8mcxqug


I have SN750 and 1080TI, and showing 16X here.


----------



## herericc

JoonX86 said:


> I have SN750 and 1080TI, and showing 16X here.


I guess I should test with my RX570 then to see if it's the GPU or the mobo.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Kildar

xzamples said:


> New chipset driver
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370
> 
> Revision Number
> 2.07.14.327
> 
> File Size
> 48 MB
> 
> Release Date
> 7/21/2020


Lost 100 MHz boost with this.


----------



## Fanu

Kildar said:


> Lost 100 MHz boost with this.


No such issue with 2700X and C6E (still boost to 4340MHz)


----------



## Disc0

herericc said:


> Can you guys share your GPU-Z page? I have a 3900x, using the latest bios, an NVME drive, 4 devices connected to SATA, and a 2080 non super, and my GPUz reports 8GT/S...
> 
> Shouldn't that be 16?
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/8mcxqug


----------



## leandrolnh

Kildar said:


> Lost 100 MHz boost with this.


It may have installed a new power plan. Check to see if you old powerplan is still selected.


----------



## Kildar

Also, my system still downvolts to .984 volts and will not go back up without a reboot!

This is getting ******* anoying!!!!


----------



## herericc

I know this is overclock.net but I've just been running XMP and stock settings for a few months now - no appreciable difference in my games and I have stopped having issues lol. (apart from the PCIE speed but that's a GPU issue nothing to do with my mobo/cpu.)

I'm planning to downsize to ITX at some point, so i might try OCing my ram again when I make that change + get ryzen 4k. Should be a lot easier to OC it with only 2 sticks in 2 slots.


----------



## ocburn

Hey everyone.
Who's update from 7704 to 7803 with Ryzen 3600 an 2x B-Die?
Any goods here?


----------



## BUFUMAN

Plissken said:


> Since the Windows 2004 update I think, the C6H USB drivers are back to Microsoft's ones and there's no way to update them to the AMD ones (by the way for some reason they are not included in the latest Chipset Drivers that came out yesterday but in the previous package they are present - under the folder x:\AMD\Chipset_Driver_Installer\AMD_Chipset_Drivers\MSIFiles\program files\AMD\Chipset_IODrivers)
> 
> 
> 
> This means that the latency problem with the wdf01000.sys is back, at least for me. Tried all the USB ports, 3.0 and 2.0, no luck. Only with the red ASMedia 3.1 USB port I get 0 ISR Count (ASMedia USB drivers installed).
> 
> 
> 
> Any solution to this?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit
> 
> Ok I solved it updating by giving the \AMD folder path so it found the drivers by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, looks like the AMD USB drivers are located in x:\AMD\Chipset_Driver_Installer\AMD_Chipset_Drivers\IODriver folder (previous chipset drivers), anyway just give the \AMD path with the subfolders flag checked and it will install the drivers. Now I dont get any ISR Count anymore on the second USB 3.0 row, which I have the mouse and keyboard connected. Damn you Microsoft (and AMD somehow).


I had the same situation. If you use the Win7 driver you will have long boot times.

My solution was to use the Asmedia Port with the latest driver (you need them) via a USB 3.0 Hub

I orderd my MSI x570 Tomahawk. Not at Stock at Amazon atm. I hope this will be better. Hope....

Btw with a Ryzen 3xxx you have 3 SATA Controller. But only one is connected to all SATA Ports over the Chipset (as i know)




Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dynomutt

ocburn said:


> Hey everyone.
> Who's update from 7704 to 7803 with Ryzen 3600 an 2x B-Die?
> Any goods here?


I've just dropped a R9 3900X in with some B-Die Patriot viper steel series 4400Mhz, got them at 3800 with 1900 Infinity fabric so is 1:1 on BIOS 7803,

Decent enough timings too 16-15-15-15-28-40 the only issue is I can't POST with Gear Down - disabled.

I haven't even started OC on the chip yet.


----------



## SaLSouL

anyone managed to fix the 3b error on the Extreme using latest BIOS 7803 without resorting to boot into legacy mode (CSM) enable.


----------



## Dynomutt

SaLSouL said:


> anyone managed to fix the 3b error on the Extreme using latest BIOS 7803 without resorting to boot into legacy mode (CSM) enable.


In 7803 CSM disabled is bugged I think, I get the same issue, I just leave it in Auto till it's fixed.


----------



## xzamples

which power plan do you recommend? ryzen balanced or the windows 10 balanced recommended one?


----------



## MishelLngelo

xzamples said:


> which power plan do you recommend? ryzen balanced or the windows 10 balanced recommended one?


https://www.techpowerup.com/review/1usmus-custom-power-plan-for-ryzen-3000-zen-2-processors/


----------



## Phoenix85

Do you think there will be another Bios Update for Crosshair VI Hero ? 

The latest is 7803 right?


----------



## Brko

MishelLngelo said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/review/1usmus-custom-power-plan-for-ryzen-3000-zen-2-processors/


I would like to add that not everyone will be happy with this 1usmus powerplan.
My R5 3600 (1st batches) boosted to 4.425 GHz with 1usmus powerplan and it was A-OK.

But, l had occassions that my pc went tu somekind of sleep after 20-30 min and l got my screen all black. All my "sleep" settings were disabled and hibernation file killed. Plus, a few times l had random reboot.

I returned to AMD Performance plan from latest chipset drivers. I have somewhat smaller boost 4.375-4.400 GHz but do not have any more "sleeping" issues and random reboots.

No intentions to say anything bad about 1usmus, just an observation and heads-up if someone goes with 1usmus powerplan and get same problems as l had on my rig:

R5 3600
C6H 7704 BIOS
2x8GB G.Skill B-Die Trident Z on stock clocks and timings.


----------



## Sbb Kbb

Phoenix85 said:


> Do you think there will be another Bios Update for Crosshair VI Hero ?
> 
> The latest is 7803 right?


Definitely,they found that Spectre and Meltodwn where looked from wrong side so none of the patches works or some. Even for AMD.

Google: Intel, ARM, IBM, AMD Processors Vulnerable to New Side-Channel Attacks for more detailed info


----------



## csf22able

latest is 7901
https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7901.zip


----------



## Disc0

csf22able said:


> latest is 7901
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7901.zip



Great! Did anyone tried it? 

It only says that it improves performance (like all the console FWs says ''improved stability''). 
And it's based on AGESA 1.0.0.6 like the 7803.
I am still on 7704, didn't even bothered with 7803.


----------



## finalheaven

csf22able said:


> latest is 7901
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7901.zip


Are there any differences from 7803?


----------



## presola

Disabling CSM works now (no more stopping at 3B) and The Stilt's presets are gone once again.

Those are my first impressions.


----------



## abso

Wasnt able to get to 3800mhz with memory on 7803. Any point in trying out 7901 in this case?


----------



## Phoenix85

It's not from Asus page. From where do you have it ?


----------



## finalheaven

Phoenix85 said:


> It's not from Asus page. From where do you have it ?


It is from the Asus page. The website just sucks. If you search under drivers rather than bios and click on other OS versions like win 7 x64, it'll show up.


----------



## BUFUMAN

i have big issues with UEFI Mode only - Secure boot will mess up my boot on every 3rd or 4th cold boot.

Windows 10 and this board are terrible in case of Pure System Stability.

after almost 3 years on thing was helping me. Legacy mode on. if you have any black screens while cold booting, i am sure this is related to secure boot. Fu Up.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

7901 fixes the CSM bug. Board now POSTs with CSM mode disabled.


Will continue testing.


----------



## her9019

please keep us posted... very interested in "new" bios...


----------



## CentroX

is there any hope for Zen 3 on this board? Asus has updated their bios a lot lately.


----------



## her9019

question... just notice that bios 7901 is on the ASUS website but only on the win 10 32 bit link. if your running the 64 bit does it matter???


----------



## Cellar Dweller

her9019 said:


> question... just notice that bios 7901 is on the ASUS website but only on the win 10 32 bit link. if your running the 64 bit does it matter???


No it doesn't -they usually just release it there first then release same onto the x64 section later.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

lol, 7803 is gone. This is probably 7803 + CSM bug fix then.


----------



## jobbus

I hope that sleep bug has gone away with this new bios so I could run my e-die 1900/3800 cl16 settings without a worry with sleep setting enabled in windows. Have anyone tested it? Is the CSM bug the only bug that is corrected in this new bios?


----------



## Dr. Vodka

jobbus said:


> I hope that sleep bug has gone away with this new bios so I could run my e-die 1900/3800 cl16 settings without a worry with sleep setting enabled in windows. Have anyone tested it? Is the CSM bug the only bug that is corrected in this new bios?


Just tried resuming from sleep. Sleep bug is still there.

As expected, 7803 + CSM bug fix.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

Wasn't the AGESA also updated?


PS. Nope guess not checked both are 1.0.0.6.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Dr. Vodka said:


> lol, 7803 is gone. This is probably 7803 + CSM bug fix then.


can't belive it. 3 years later. fu that


----------



## BGomolka

Looking for some quick advice...

I am on an old BIOS, version 0075. 

About 9 months ago I remember there was a BIOS update that dropped performance...and since then i've refused to upgrade it. 

Am I misguided?

It seems to be running fast - https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/31036469


----------



## CodyPredy

Out of curiosity, what scores are you guys getting in Cinebench R20 with a 3950x with performance bias disabled in BIOS?
I've been testing my 3950x since I got it - no OC, just PBO enabled and RAM @3200MHz...but I've only consistently got 8400-ish. 
That's on a Kraken x62 AIO.

I've been looking on the initial release and bench are up in the 9000+ without manual OC. I've never been able to achieve that on this motherboard.


----------



## residentour

CodyPredy said:


> Out of curiosity, what scores are you guys getting in Cinebench R20 with a 3950x with performance bias disabled in BIOS?
> I've been testing my 3950x since I got it - no OC, just PBO enabled and RAM @3200MHz...but I've only consistently got 8400-ish.
> That's on a Kraken x62 AIO.
> 
> I've been looking on the initial release and bench are up in the 9000+ without manual OC. I've never been able to achieve that on this motherboard.


I get 9725 on manual OC,1,19V, PBO disabled, @4175MHzx2/4100Mhzx2 ,air cooling 72C on Load at 30C room, 122W CPU power..


----------



## harrysun

jobbus said:


> I hope that sleep bug has gone away with this new bios so I could run my e-die 1900/3800 cl16 settings without a worry with sleep setting enabled in windows. Have anyone tested it? Is the CSM bug the only bug that is corrected in this new bios?


If the sleep bug is really fixed it would be a first time reason to upgrade from my old version. But I'm not sure if it is worth it to risk other issues.


----------



## CodyPredy

Do you remember by chance how much did you get out of stock with PBO? 
SVM might also impact performance by a certain percentage. I like to keep that ON since I'm using VMWare and Docker.

I've tried updating the chipset driver (2.07.14.327 dated H2 of July) and the 7901 bios. Same results.


----------



## residentour

CodyPredy said:


> Do you remember by chance how much did you get out of stock with PBO?
> SVM might also impact performance by a certain percentage. I like to keep that ON since I'm using VMWare and Docker.
> 
> I've tried updating the chipset driver (2.07.14.327 dated H2 of July) and the 7901 bios. Same results.


I get 9040 on Stock + PBO:

I am @ 7901 Bios
DDR4 [email protected] (16-19-19-42) PBO ON, per CCX all auto , Performance bias Disabled, CPU Voltage Auto, CPU LLC 1, VSOC 0.975V, 

If I just lower CPU voltage to 1.19V instead of auto I get 8100.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

harrysun said:


> If the sleep bug is really fixed it would be a first time reason to upgrade from my old version. But I'm not sure if it is worth it to risk other issues.



It's not.


Only the CSM bug got fixed.


----------



## CeltPC

7901 Bios update easy peasy - still running Level 3 OC, Dram 3600 MHz at 16-16-17-34 with 1.4 volts, FCLK 1800 MHz, CPU Voltage 1.35, SOC 1.05


----------



## JoonX86

Dr. Vodka said:


> It's not.
> 
> 
> Only the CSM bug got fixed.


Well my rig still can't boot when CSM disabled. it just beeps =_=


----------



## Fanu

No issues with 7901 on 2700X

dual booting into windows 10 and ubuntu 20.04


----------



## HeroofTime

Hey all,

Can someone explain to me what the CSM and sleep bugs are? I hear about them often.

What do you guys think about the C6H supporting Ryzen 4000 CPUs? Is it likely that it will become a reality through the modding community? Thanks. 

PS: The reason why I ask is because if it's not likely, I will be snagging up a 3800XT this winter season when things start going on sale.


----------



## Kildar

Funny, I never had a issue with CSM and 7803... or any other C6H bios.


----------



## harrysun

@HeroofTime Few sources about the sleep bug.


elmor said:


> New beta BIOS 3501
> - Still has the S3 resume TSC frequency bug. Enable HPET or don't use sleep mode for now.





Fanu said:


> c/p from this forum:
> Sleep bug - 1:2 mode IF bug exists if the computer wakes up from sleep, if the IF is over 1800mhz.
> 
> Another sleep bug - CLDO_VDDG and CLDO_VDDP completely resetting to stock voltages if IF is over 1800mhz.





Dollar said:


> Asus Crosshair VI running latest 7704 bios
> The second problem is just me repeating what I posted before about the sleep bug. CLDO_VDDG and CLDO_VDDP completely reset to stock values of 0.950 and 0.900 respectively if you put the computer to sleep and wake it. So if you need your 0.950 CLDO_VDDP and 1.05 CLDO_VDDG and then sleep the computer it will wake up and give you 0.900 CLDO_VDDP and 0.950 CLDO_VDDG causing instability.
> 
> If you use hibernation instead of sleep then the voltages don't get reset but that will trigger the memory performance bug I mentioned above. If you use sleep then the memory performance bug doesn't happen but your voltages get reset to stock. So I can't use either....


----------



## T[]RK

HeroofTime said:


> What do you guys think about the C6H supporting Ryzen 4000 CPUs? Is it likely that it will become a reality through the modding community?


I don't think so. ASRock did one attempt with their DeskMini and Beta BIOS. It was fast removed. Some people still got copy of that working BIOS and you can find it in web, but i have no information about stripping BIOS from one manufacturer and add parts\strings to another manufacturer BIOS. If that may work we already get PCIe 4.0... but we don't have that.

I also didn't ask ASUS support about it, since it will look stupid (since this CPU not officially supported). I think we need to wait AGESA V2... if it even come to X370. Maybe V1 1.0.0.6 is end of a line.


----------



## MosterMenu

Kildar said:


> Funny, I never had a issue with CSM and 7803... or any other C6H bios.


well I think I've read every post here and I don't think the CSM issue has been defined. just like possible ccx setting, every few months the people here just like to sling around abbreviations..


----------



## Artyom Ka.

MosterMenu said:


> well I think I've read every post here and I don't think the CSM issue has been defined. just like possible ccx setting, every few months the people here just like to sling around abbreviations..


It was a bug no doubt. It was simply impossible to post with CSM off (r9 3900x)


----------



## csf22able

HeroofTime said:


> Hey all,
> What do you guys think about the C6H supporting Ryzen 4000 CPUs? Is it likely that it will become a reality through the modding community? Thanks.


 ryzen 4000G support doesn't make sence for this board, it have no video output, Zen 3 is not released and there is no EXACT date of their release, AMD can postpone them to 2021
but the good news: C6H isn't at EOL status =)


----------



## T[]RK

csf22able said:


> ryzen 4000G support doesn't make sence for this board, it have no video output


It's not biggest problem, since board support all other APU with no problems. Just go and take a look on CPU support list.

Biggest problem is - DDR4-4400 for Ryzen 4xxxG\GE for IF 1:1. I am not sure that Crosshair VI Hero\Extreme is possible to work with such high frequency. And if run it with lower frequency - it's don't have much sence (underpowered). So... yeah...

But it will be interesting to find board DDR4 limit anyway.


----------



## Denvys5

T[]RK said:


> Biggest problem is - DDR4-4400 for Ryzen 4xxxG\GE for IF 1:1. I am not sure that Crosshair VI Hero\Extreme is possible to work with such high frequency. And if run it with lower frequency - it's don't have much sence (underpowered). So... yeah...
> 
> But it will be interesting to find board DDR4 limit anyway.


DDR4-4500 is achievable on this board, but i doubt this frequency is usable. Probably, smth like 4266 would be it`s limit, like with X470 Taichi.

By limit I define not only stable overclock on chosen frequency, but also the ability to tighten the timings on that frequency.

I have another problem with the board: its memory settings are limited by 4000 and only with biosmod you can go further


----------



## HeroofTime

Thank you all for the replies in regards to the CSM bug and the sleep bug.

As for RAM speed limitations, why wouldn't one simply compensate by tightening timings versus aiming for faster speeds that aren't allowable by the board?


----------



## Zewspeed

Hey C6H peeps, longtime reader/lurker first time poster. I read a while back that 7201 or 7601 were the most stable BIOS revisions for 1000 series Ryzen chips, is that guidance still true as of today?

Quick background: I'm using a Ryzen 7 1700. Put 7403 on my board a while back, other than the weird double-boot thing it does sometimes it's been stable with a mild overclock.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Zewspeed said:


> Hey C6H peeps, longtime reader/lurker first time poster. I read a while back that 7201 or 7601 were the most stable BIOS revisions for 1000 series Ryzen chips, is that guidance still true as of today?
> 
> Quick background: I'm using a Ryzen 7 1700. Put 7403 on my board a while back, other than the weird double-boot thing it does sometimes it's been stable with a mild overclock.


You have a few options.

If you want full compatibility with the 1000 series regarding tweaking abilities, then install 7201 (AGESA ComboPI 1.0.0.2). It's the last BIOS that has properly working performance bias (+3% IPC from the 2000 series) and the full AMD CBS menu, but fan control is broken. Minor or major inconvenience depending on you using an AIO cooler or something with a pump. It's also the last BIOS that lets you set power supply control to typical idle vs low current idle, this solves coil whine at idle with cstates enabled.

All the 73xx-76xx series BIOSes don't have the proper performance bias settings for the 1000 series and don't have the AMD CBS menu enabled on these CPUs, so you can't do any proper tweaking nor do any Pstate OC. These behave weirdly, too, so skip them.

7704 (AGESA ComboPI 1.0.0.4b) works fine and so does 7901 (AGESA ComboPI 1.0.0.6), both having working fan control, faster boot vs 7201 and all, but then you can't use performance bias, and these don't have the power supply control option exposed in the CBS menu. If you have idle coil whine then disable cstates, power consumption at idle will be a few watts more, but nothing more.

IMO, 7201 if you don't have an AIO cooler or a water pump, else 7704/7901.


----------



## The Sandman

Zewspeed said:


> Hey C6H peeps, longtime reader/lurker first time poster. I read a while back that 7201 or 7601 were the most stable BIOS revisions for 1000 series Ryzen chips, is that guidance still true as of today?
> 
> Quick background: I'm using a Ryzen 7 1700. Put 7403 on my board a while back, other than the weird double-boot thing it does sometimes it's been stable with a mild overclock.





Dr. Vodka said:


> You have a few options.
> 
> If you want full compatibility with the 1000 series regarding tweaking abilities, then install 7201 (AGESA ComboPI 1.0.0.2). It's the last BIOS that has properly working performance bias (+3% IPC from the 2000 series) and the full AMD CBS menu, but fan control is broken. Minor or major inconvenience depending on you using an AIO cooler or something with a pump. It's also the last BIOS that lets you set power supply control to typical idle vs low current idle, this solves coil whine at idle with cstates enabled.
> 
> All the 73xx-76xx series BIOSes don't have the proper performance bias settings for the 1000 series and don't have the AMD CBS menu enabled on these CPUs, so you can't do any proper tweaking nor do any Pstate OC. These behave weirdly, too, so skip them.
> 
> 7704 (AGESA ComboPI 1.0.0.4b) works fine and so does 7901 (AGESA ComboPI 1.0.0.6), both having working fan control, faster boot vs 7201 and all, but then you can't use performance bias, and these don't have the power supply control option exposed in the CBS menu. If you have idle coil whine then disable cstates, power consumption at idle will be a few watts more, but nothing more.
> 
> IMO, 7201 if you don't have an AIO cooler or a water pump, else 7704/7901.



I second this notion. This is the best, most complete description I've seen posted on this topic! 
Thank you and +Rep (hoping it still works w/migration)

My 2700x/B-Die does best on 6401. Tried up to 7601 but came back and won't try any more with this chip. It feels too good not waiting for yet another Bios with hopes of any improvements for 2xxx series.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

The Sandman said:


> I second this notion. This is the best, most complete description I've seen posted on this topic!
> Thank you and +Rep (hoping it still works w/migration)
> 
> My 2700x/B-Die does best on 6401. Tried up to 7601 but came back and won't try any more with this chip. It feels too good not waiting for yet another Bios with hopes of any improvements for 2xxx series.


Thanks! 6401 is another excellent release, working fan control + all the goodies like 7201 for the 1000 series too.

Thing is, in my experience the newer Zen2 AGESA based BIOSes are better behaved when pushing the limits of memory OC vs the PinnaclePI based ones like 6401. When I was still using my 1700 some pretty tight memory settings would sometimes need a double boot on 6401 to POST whereas the exact same settings on 7201/7704 would always POST on the first try. This is on a cold boot, not previously being powered on. Not really a problem, but it's something to point out. Never had a cold boot failure on the Zen2 based BIOSes.

To recap, for the 1000 series 6401/7201 provide "the full package" and 7704/7901 are a good choice sacrificing some things necessary to eek out the last drops of performance out of these CPUs.


2000 series are completely different in their behavior and peculiarities, never had one so I can't comment on them.


----------



## Zewspeed

Thank you for this excellent post as well as your follow-up to Sandman!



Dr. Vodka said:


> IMO, 7201 if you don't have an AIO cooler or a water pump, else 7704/7901.


This is _exactly_ the information I needed as I'm running a Corsair H100i v2. I actually had some sort of conflict between Aura & iCue a couple weeks ago that resulted in the pump and fans turning on and off every few seconds, though that appears to have been strictly a software issue as it hasn't come up again after updating both.

I don't believe I'd miss the particular setting you mentioned from 7201 as I haven't experienced coil whine (or the environment I'm using my PC in has enough background noise to prevent me from noticing). Same goes for performance bias, at 1440p my GTX 1070 Ti is the bottleneck.


----------



## skellattar

*did I brick the board?*

Hi, all I gave my old crosshair vi hero to my ex-wife when I put the system together I installed a cooler master hyper 121 CPU cooler. I had to take off the backplate to the CPU socket it was glued on so I pride it off with a screwdriver when I got the system together it would not post q code 0d. then I got her an MSI mag water cooler when I was putting that on I put on the old CPU backplate I noticed that the adhesive insulator had some wholes in it from the screwdriver. I tried it anyway this time I got one long beep and two short beeps and q code f9. did I brick the board?


----------



## T[]RK

skellattar said:


> my old crosshair vi hero... I had to take off the backplate to the CPU socket it was glued


Interesting. When i disassembled by Crosshair VI Extreme for first start i got Q-Code 8 (and later Q-Code 9A) and have to remove backplate as part of troubleshooting, but it wasn't glues. There just few lines of hard plastic insulator.



skellattar said:


> I pride it off with a screwdriver


Inspect PCB on damage. If some traces on PCB are damaged it may cause board to do not post. Signal can't jump over damaged part.



skellattar said:


> post q code 0d... q code f9


Data from LED also be helpful (CPU LED, RAM LED, e.t.c.).


----------



## RossiOCUK

How is everyone running their Zen2 (3000) CPUs these days?

Stock
Stock with - offset
PE3
PE3 with - offset
PBO
PBO with EDC bug
Manual


----------



## Kildar

RossiOCUK said:


> How is everyone running their Zen2 (3000) CPUs these days?
> 
> Stock
> Stock with - offset
> PE3
> PE3 with - offset
> PBO
> PBO with EDC bug
> Manual


-.0250 offset
PE2
PBO 0,0,1 Scaler 6 200Mhz 250 temp


----------



## abso

RossiOCUK said:


> How is everyone running their Zen2 (3000) CPUs these days?
> 
> Stock
> Stock with - offset
> PE3
> PE3 with - offset
> PBO
> PBO with EDC bug
> Manual


3700X - Manual @ 4.4Ghz Allcore


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Manual profiles in Ryzen Master CCX OC.
Default -> sometimes with Offset -0.03125 (PBO with EDC Bug at 1 gives me boost to 4.483MHz ! yep almost 4.5GHz)

==
My Profiles (Stable):


----------



## ortizjammet

Will this board work with Renoir (4000G) APUs? Can it support fast memory (4266+) for it?


----------



## T[]RK

ortizjammet said:


> Will this board work with Renoir (4000G) APUs?


No data... yet.



ortizjammet said:


> Can it support fast memory (4266+) for it?


Probably yes. This board is very capable.


----------



## george357

I am running a 1800x on 7704 but will be updating to a 3950x toward the end of the year. I am not running any overclocks and the only things I have set in BIOS are custom fan curves. 

Will my 1800x be good if I go ahead and update the AGESA to 7901 now (probably not necessary but was thinking of getting the flash out of the way now)?


----------



## Cellar Dweller

I too have an 1800x and have the latest BIOS and have been installing them as they are released. If you are not doing any OC and pretty much doing "Optimized Defaults" you'll have no issues with the 1800x until then. I also plan on doing the same thing very soon. That is going to a 3950x.


----------



## george357

Cellar Dweller said:


> I too have an 1800x and have the latest BIOS and have been installing them as they are released. If you are not doing any OC and pretty much doing "Optimized Defaults" you'll have no issues with the 1800x until then. I also plan on doing the same thing very soon. That is going to a 3950x.


Thanks for the confirmation. Good luck on getting your 3950x! :specool:


----------



## abso

Anyone here running 2x16GB Ballistix E-Die on this board and managed to get 3800/CL16 to work?


----------



## ortizjammet

T[]RK said:


> No data... yet.
> 
> 
> Probably yes. This board is very capable.


4266 on VI? If so, interesting.


----------



## BUFUMAN

abso said:


> Anyone here running 2x16GB Ballistix E-Die on this board and managed to get 3800/CL16 to work?


yes and now with my MSI 570x Tomahawk again.
try this settings if u have a good 3xxx @1,05V SOC you need gear down and bankgroup swap alt.

BTW the DPC latency of this Mainboard is another level! not like this asus crap.


----------



## Fight Game

abso said:


> Anyone here running 2x16GB Ballistix E-Die on this board and managed to get 3800/CL16 to work?


it should without issue. I decided to go for 4x8gb of the ballistics to take advantage of the t-topology of this board. Whatever advantage that is, idk. But if, from the first drop down AI-Overclock tuner, I select DOCP, it gave me troubles, so I highly suggest just leaving this at default. Set the ram at 3800 there on the first page, then FCLK to 1900. then in DRAM timings select 16-19-16-16. dram voltage to 1.39. On the other page I also selected ram start up voltage at 1.39 as well. I've left everything as default, and also manually entered each individual setting suggest by some other people here and by those suggested using the 1.7.3 ram program and it made no difference in my stress tests or benchmarks. But I have noticed after a few days of being on, sometimes all 3 of my screens go black for a second and makes my favorite game stop responding. Haven't narrowed down that issue with 100% certainty yet, but I went back to just manually changing to 3800/1900/16/19/16/16/1.39v and everything else on auto and have not had that happen for 2 days now. Since I saw literally zero difference in changing those other 100 settings vs auto I think I'm going to stay with auto on those ones regardless if it fixes this particular issue or not.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

ortizjammet said:


> 4266 on VI? If so, interesting.



I managed to boot DDR4-4133 on this board with a 3900x and 4x16GB of micron rev E. Stable enough to run some benchmarks.

Board is more than capable. It could probably do more with a 4x8GB setup (less load on the memory controller, and all 4 slots have to be in use to get the most out of T-topology)


----------



## Valka814

abso said:


> Anyone here running 2x16GB Ballistix E-Die on this board and managed to get 3800/CL16 to work?


Ballistix Sport LT 2*16GB, Micron E-die


----------



## JoonX86

Dr. Vodka said:


> I managed to boot DDR4-4133 on this board with a 3900x and 4x16GB of micron rev E. Stable enough to run some benchmarks.
> 
> Board is more than capable. It could probably do more with a 4x8GB setup (less load on the memory controller, and all 4 slots have to be in use to get the most out of T-topology)


I have 4x4133 c19 stick, mind sharing your timing settings? although I'm not really sure if this is more beneficial than 3800 w/ 1:1. Unless you managed to get 4133 w/ 1:1..


----------



## Dr. Vodka

JoonX86 said:


> I have 4x4133 c19 stick, mind sharing your timing settings? although I'm not really sure if this is more beneficial than 3800 w/ 1:1. Unless you managed to get 4133 w/ 1:1..


Of course that was done with decoupled fclk / mclk, my 3900x does 1900MHz 1:1 like everybody else's. Latency hit from decoupling was ~10ns as expected, so it's not worth it.

The board can most definitely do >4000MHz and that's awesome for a T-topology design, but it doesn't make any sense for these CPUs to desyncronize its clock domains.


----------



## Fight Game

these guys did the best review on memory scaling for ryzen imo. https://www.overclockersclub.com/guides/ryzen_memory_scaling/


----------



## TheRic89

BUFUMAN said:


> yes and now with my MSI 570x Tomahawk again.
> try this settings if u have a good 3xxx @1,05V SOC you need gear down and bankgroup swap alt.
> 
> BTW the DPC latency of this Mainboard is another level! not like this asus crap.


Is there a latency issue with the Crosshair VI motherboard? What is your latency with the MSI?


----------



## jobbus

abso said:


> Anyone here running 2x16GB Ballistix E-Die on this board and managed to get 3800/CL16 to work?


My 2x16GB 3200 cl16 rev.e kit goes easily 3800 cl16-19-16-16 and other tightened timings with 1,41V, maybe less voltage is needed but I have to try it. And of course with 1:1 fclk. But I'm running my memory now at 3600 with same timings because of that windows sleep bug and I need that sleep feature/mode.
Maybe next bios version it will be corrected, so sleep bug no more for this board. Crossing fingers...


----------



## Dynomutt

Hey Everyone, I've just bought a second kit of Patriot Viper Steel 4400Mhz and I'm looking for the Rank Interleaving setting in BIOS, I understand that it can be faster. Anyone know where this setting is and what it's called on our board?

Thanks in advance.

Dyno


----------



## nexxusty

Incorrect. Latest BIOS already supports Renior.


----------



## finalheaven

Free improved performance coming in September courtesy of 1usmus:

https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/clocktuner-for-ryzen-(ctr-by-1usmus).html


----------



## CeltPC

He's a wonder, will have to try it out when it is released.


----------



## BUFUMAN

TheRic89 said:


> Is there a latency issue with the Crosshair VI motherboard? What is your latency with the MSI?


50 and lower without any Drops after 30min of using my system. İ also don't have high ndis ipc anymore. İ tried different lan drivers could not solve it.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheRic89

BUFUMAN said:


> 50 and lower without any Drops after 30min of using my system. İ also don't have high ndis ipc anymore. İ tried different lan drivers could not solve it.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Thanks. Do you check with DPC checker or Latencymon?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fanu

finalheaven said:


> Free improved performance coming in September courtesy of 1usmus:
> 
> https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/clocktuner-for-ryzen-(ctr-by-1usmus).html


Thing to note, this will disable single core boost/PBO (so worse performance in most games) and will improve multicore performance (so better performance in multithreaded tasks) only afaik.


----------



## BUFUMAN

TheRic89 said:


> Thanks. Do you check with DPC checker or Latencymon?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With LatencyMonitor. I also have ISR counts on wdf01000.sys with my 570x Tomahawk it's USB related. Because AMD don't provide a driver. If i use win7 driver it should be gone

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## T[]RK

nexxusty said:


> Latest BIOS already supports Renior.


Where you got this information from? Are you tested it by yourself? Which Renoir CPU you used? Need a bit more details.


----------



## ortizjammet

I think Agesa V2 is needed for Renoir, which we do not have.


----------



## Alpi

ortizjammet said:


> 4266 on VI? If so, interesting.


Did 4150 Mhz with a mixed 4Gb + 8Gb setup and it was stable. 
4266 with 2x8 bdie wasn't hard, also reached 4400 mhz with 2x4Gb. The main thing is to populate both slot per channel. Unfortunatelly I haven't got 4, same sticks. :/


----------



## T[]RK

Alpi said:


> Did 4150 Mhz with a mixed 4Gb + 8Gb setup and it was stable.  ...also reached 4400 mhz with 2x4Gb. The main thing is to populate both slot per channel.


Thanks for sharing results. I got few memory kits (one 2x8GB DDR4-3600CL16 B-die and two 2x8GB DDR4-4133CL18 b-die), but no CPU yet. But you result give me some hope on good overclocking if i decide to deal with it.


----------



## ortizjammet

Alpi said:


> Did 4150 Mhz with a mixed 4Gb + 8Gb setup and it was stable.
> 4266 with 2x8 bdie wasn't hard, also reached 4400 mhz with 2x4Gb. The main thing is to populate both slot per channel. Unfortunatelly I haven't got 4, same sticks. :/


Nice! 

Are you the same guy with the top 2 result on hwbot?



Dr. Vodka said:


> I managed to boot DDR4-4133 on this board with a 3900x and 4x16GB of micron rev E. Stable enough to run some benchmarks.
> 
> Board is more than capable. It could probably do more with a 4x8GB setup (less load on the memory controller, and all 4 slots have to be in use to get the most out of T-topology)



looks like you're right, DDR4-4500 validation on hwbot was done with 4x 8GB setup.


----------



## Mech0z

abso said:


> Anyone here running 2x16GB Ballistix E-Die on this board and managed to get 3800/CL16 to work?


Here are mine 3800 CL16 timings on Crucial 2x16GB 3200CL16


----------



## pipould

Mech0z said:


> Here are mine 3800 CL16 timings on Crucial 2x16GB 3200CL16


+1 Working flawlessly


----------



## Alpi

ortizjammet said:


> Nice!
> 
> Are you the same guy with the top 2 result on hwbot?
> 
> Thx !
> Yes, it's my 2x4 validation. Both slot populated, single channel.


----------



## CentroX

Bios 1.0.0.8 with zen 3 support is rolling out now to some brands. I hope this one gets it.


----------



## jobbus

It's *AGESA Combo PI v2* *1.0.8.0* that has zen3 support. Not agesa 1.0.0.8

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/ijh6xt/zen_3_support_is_really_coming_to_am4_now/


Edit. And I really hope that this agesa is coming to this board also.


----------



## xzamples

ASUS, can you please update the AUDIO driver / software for the ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO, the last update was Version 6.0.1.8746 from 2019/12/03

There has been a new release of ASUS Realtek Audio Control that looks like this https://prnt.sc/u949jl

It doesn't make sense that you keep updating ASUS ROG CPU-Z in 2020 but not something as crucial as the audio / software

EDIT: I found this, https://github.com/pal1000/Realtek-UAD-generic sucks that we have to seek 3rd party solutions, but it's better than ASUS driver/software support for SupremeFX


----------



## oile

xzamples said:


> ASUS, can you please update the AUDIO driver / software for the ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO, the last update was Version 6.0.1.8746 from 2019/12/03
> 
> 
> 
> There has been a new release of ASUS Realtek Audio Control that looks like this https://prnt.sc/u949jl
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't make sense that you keep updating ASUS ROG CPU-Z in 2020 but not something as crucial as the audio / software
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I found this, https://github.com/pal1000/Realtek-UAD-generic sucks that we have to seek 3rd party solutions, but it's better than ASUS driver/software support for SupremeFX


Thanks a lot, I was looking for clean UAD drivers without stupid effects


----------



## BUFUMAN

oile said:


> Thanks a lot, I was looking for clean UAD drivers without stupid effects


Thanks Mate.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## solon

xzamples said:


> ASUS, can you please update the AUDIO driver / software for the ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO, the last update was Version 6.0.1.8746 from 2019/12/03
> 
> There has been a new release of ASUS Realtek Audio Control that looks like this https://prnt.sc/u949jl
> 
> It doesn't make sense that you keep updating ASUS ROG CPU-Z in 2020 but not something as crucial as the audio / software
> 
> EDIT: I found this, https://github.com/pal1000/Realtek-UAD-generic sucks that we have to seek 3rd party solutions, but it's better than ASUS driver/software support for SupremeFX


here is the latest UAD drivers
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...io-(UAD-Intel-2xx-3xx-4xx-amp-AMD-3xx-4xx-5xx)


----------



## MishelLngelo

You could get drivers from https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=Realtek Semiconductor Corp MEDIA 2020


----------



## Fanu

Or get a DAC without having to worry about audio drivers anymore while having much better sound than any sound card

I bought this:

https://www.amazon.com/FX-Audio-Optical-Coaxial-Amplifier/dp/B072JJT7SF

works like a charm both on windows and linux (on any distro) and sounds awesome with my sennheiser headphones

I got tired of having to deal with piss poor audio drivers over the years


----------



## BUFUMAN

You use Optical out to use this DAC??

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mito1172

solon said:


> here is the latest UAD drivers
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...io-(UAD-Intel-2xx-3xx-4xx-amp-AMD-3xx-4xx-5xx)


super had deleted this topic and came back again. Thank you


----------



## GraveNoX

---


----------



## ortizjammet

7501 is the last bios without the half uclk sleep bug


----------



## GH05T5

Hi all, wondering if anyone has some tips,

I've likely got an early revision board coupled with a 2600 cpu.

Ive struggled to get my ram at anything other than 2133. Anytime* I move from 2133, or, manually apply certain settings such as soc voltage I get the 7A error. 

I first thought that I had some crappy ram so went and grabbed some micron E die ballistix rated for 3200 but the problem persists.

*The thing I find really odd is sometimes I can get the board to boot at higher speeds but it often requires a really specific sequence of events to get there, i.e. bios flash, reboot, set boot voltage, reboot, apply xmp, save and apply - once into windows everything runs super awesome, tested in the test software in the latest dram calc but then on a subsequent system restart I get the same 7A leading to bios safe mode and 1.2 voltage again and the ongoing 7a saga.

It seems its auto everything in Bios or bust.

I thought better ram might fix my problem - it didnt.
Ive tried many bioses - same on newer or older ones
Ive tried applying higher voltages without changing anything else e.g. a bump to soc voltage, even this can lead to the 7A

Is it the memory controller in my 2600, or, is there a setting in the mobo I should try, or, is the mobo bad?

Im tempted to buy a 3300x but I could well end up in the same place 

HALP!


----------



## Akex

Try disable fastboot


----------



## GH05T5

Akex said:


> Try disable fastboot


Have tried that. Thanks though 👍🏻


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Im curious if we get ZEN3 support


----------



## GeorgeKps

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Im curious if we get ZEN3 support


I don't see this happening unfortunately.


----------



## CarnageHimura

From the beginning we only have 3 generations (?) or families assured, and we got that, we dont have reasons to be mad if we don't get ZEN3 support, imho.


----------



## Alpi

C6H + 3800X and a bit cold. Bclk oc, Pbo.


----------



## Akex

W&S


----------



## Akex

Alpi said:


> C6H + 3800X and a bit cold. Bclk oc, Pbo.
> View attachment 2458549
> 
> View attachment 2458550


Why have you reset hwinfo, your DDR and CPU temp interests us ..
1.85v DDR ... u are crazy xD


----------



## Alpi

Last 1:21 was measured in hwinfo. So basically whole info of geek3 run is on the screen. 
You can see everything here :


----------



## CeltPC

Fanu said:


> Or get a DAC without having to worry about audio drivers anymore while having much better sound than any sound card
> 
> I bought this:
> 
> Amazon.com: FX Audio DAC-X6 24BIT/192 Optical/Coaxial/USB Digital Audio Amplifier DAC Decoder Black: Electronics
> 
> works like a charm both on windows and linux (on any distro) and sounds awesome with my sennheiser headphones
> 
> I got tired of having to deal with piss poor audio drivers over the years


I was listening with the Asus Xonar Essence STX sound card - yea I know ancient, but actually a great sound card as they go - on my HD6XX headphones as well as the SteelSeries Arctis Pro + GameDAC. I thought both sounded pretty good.

But after reading up on DACs and Headphone amps I decided to upgrade. I went with the SMSL SU-8 V2 DAC, and the Monolith 887 THX amplifier. Holy cow, I was blown away. The HD6XX suddenly came alive, the potential of these great cans were revealed. Just as surprising (perhaps even more so) was the Arctis Pro. Putting aside the GameDAC and plugging into the 887 totally transformed them into what sounded like a completely different class of performance that I would never have imagined they were capable of.

I won't try to describe the change in the usual "audiophile" terms, but every aspect of the sound was transformed. For me, the price of the audio upgrade has been worth every penny. Also, DAC's and amps are making great strides all the time in terms of price / performance. Companies such as SMSL, Geschelli Labs, Topping, and Schitt have new products with killer sound and surprisingly lower price points.

Considering how much time, effort, and money PC Enthusiasts put into their rigs, I think we undervalue how we actually experience them. That is with our eyes and ears - so paying attention to audio and monitors is well worth it IMOP.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Akex said:


> View attachment 2458557
> 
> 
> W&S


That's what i thought. Thank You 🌌


----------



## kaio.alencar

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Im curious if we get ZEN3 support


I would also like to know My R7 1700 had segfault and went for warranty 
I have no PC for 3 months waiting for Zen 3 If the C6H is unsupported, I expected an idiot.
I will buy a used Athlon to wait longer.


----------



## mito1172

[QUOTE = "CarnageHimura, gönderi: 28626971, üye: 386325"]
Başından beri sadece 3 kuşak (?) Veya aileleri güvence altına aldık ve bunu anladık, ZEN desteği almazsak kızmak için nedenlerimiz yok, imho.[/QUOTE]

It was not nice to destroy this motherboard. we did not give little money. should also have support for the last serial processor.


----------



## CarnageHimura

mito1172 said:


> [QUOTE = "CarnageHimura, gönderi: 28626971, üye: 386325"]
> Başından beri sadece 3 kuşak (?) Veya aileleri güvence altına aldık ve bunu anladık, ZEN desteği almazsak kızmak için nedenlerimiz yok, imho.


It was not nice to destroy this motherboard. we did not give little money. should also have support for the last serial processor.
[/QUOTE]

I know, I know, but I mean, they didn't play with our feelengs or something promising support for 4 generations, they promise 3 generations and they kept they word, is not like they say we are going to have 4 generations and then retracted, since de begining the promise was 3 gens, we bought our cards knowing that.

I'm sad too that my perfectly cappable board is going to be left off the party, but, hey! at least we don't have an intel MoBo that only works for one generation!


----------



## csf22able

combo PI v2 is only for 5xx series mobo's, for x370&470 you have to wait for combo PI v1 with ryzen 4000 support, it was confirmed that x470 will get that bios later, x370 is up to mobo's vendors, beta for x470 is normally suitable for x370 either


----------



## crastakippers

I have not given up hope that we will get support.
Its upto ASUS but AMD will sell more CPUs, this was a popular board.
If not I will keep my 3800x for as long as possible and move to gen after AM4.


----------



## The Stilt

I don't think the 4th gen. support on 300-series chipset is necessarily "up to the ODMs". It might be, but it just as well might not be.
Chipset pairing is a real thing, so AMD can definitely prevent the 4th gen. CPUs from booting up on motherboards with 300-series chipset on them, if that makes sense for whatever reason. And thats regardless what the ODMs do, since the ODMs have no power over the PSP.


----------



## ortizjammet

The Stilt said:


> I don't think the 4th gen. support on 300-series chipset is necessarily "up to the ODMs". It might be, but it just as well might not be.
> Chipset pairing is a real thing, so AMD can definitely prevent the 4th gen. CPUs from booting up on motherboards with 300-series chipset on them, if that makes sense for whatever reason. And thats regardless what the ODMs do, since the ODMs have no power over the PSP.


But board wise, what do you think? Seems capable still?
Somebody posted a memory record here a few weeks ago at DDR4-4400 with 4 dimms populated, I wonder if that is enough...


----------



## The Stilt

ortizjammet said:


> But board wise, what do you think? Seems capable still?
> Somebody posted a memory record here a few weeks ago at DDR4-4400 with 4 dimms populated, I wonder if that is enough...


High-end boards, such as the C6H always age better than the cheaper generic boards.
That being said, none of the initial 300-series AM4 boards are that great, compared to newer boards.
Memory design rules have changed and improved since, as has the PCIe design rules.

So even if AMD would say allow PCIe Gen. 4 operation on all of the chipsets, even the higher-end 300-series boards might not work perfectly.
C6H was a great board, but in my opinion it pretty much expired after Pinnacle Ridge (Zen+).

That being said, I'm not a fan of X570 / TRX40 chipset either, and frankly in my opinion it's the second worst chipset ever released.
A high-end enthusiast grade board with a B550 chipset on it would be nice, IMO.


----------



## TheRic89

The Stilt said:


> High-end boards, such as the C6H always age better than the cheaper generic boards.
> That being said, none of the initial 300-series AM4 boards are that great, compared to newer boards.
> Memory design rules have changed and improved since, as has the PCIe design rules.
> 
> So even if AMD would say allow PCIe Gen. 4 operation on all of the chipsets, even the higher-end 300-series boards might not work perfectly.
> C6H was a great board, but in my opinion it pretty much expired after Pinnacle Ridge (Zen+).
> 
> That being said, I'm not a fan of X570 / TRX40 chipset either, and frankly in my opinion it's the second worst chipset ever released.
> A high-end enthusiast grade board with a B550 chipset on it would be nice, IMO.


Would you say the C6H hinders a Zen 2 CPU?


----------



## Fight Game

TheRic89 said:


> Would you say the C6H hinders a Zen 2 CPU?


absolutely not. C6H is still one of the best boards for all current zens


----------



## csf22able

some cheap b550 are'nt better than c6h in terms of pcb layout and some x570 have a small ammount of ROM (same to c6h), x370 is the same to x470, so there is no technical barrier for c6h


----------



## kaio.alencar

csf22able said:


> some cheap b550 are'nt better than c6h in terms of pcb layout and some x570 have a small ammount of ROM (same to c6h), x370 is the same to x470, so there is no technical barrier for c6h


I agree!
There is no explanation for the C6h not receiving support while "weaker" mobos receive it.


----------



## ortizjammet

The Stilt said:


> High-end boards, such as the C6H always age better than the cheaper generic boards.
> That being said, none of the initial 300-series AM4 boards are that great, compared to newer boards.
> Memory design rules have changed and improved since, as has the PCIe design rules.
> 
> So even if AMD would say allow PCIe Gen. 4 operation on all of the chipsets, even the higher-end 300-series boards might not work perfectly.
> C6H was a great board, but in my opinion it pretty much expired after Pinnacle Ridge (Zen+).
> 
> That being said, I'm not a fan of X570 / TRX40 chipset either, and frankly in my opinion it's the second worst chipset ever released.
> A high-end enthusiast grade board with a B550 chipset on it would be nice, IMO.



I do agree with that, I like B550 too, I wonder if a crosshair apex can happen on b550 or something. I heard theres issues with x570 not mixing well with bclk, so maybe its something that they should consider. Sucks that theres no b550 board that ticks all the boxes.

postcode.
safeboot.
retry.
2dimmer.


----------



## mito1172

CarnageHimura said:


> It was not nice to destroy this motherboard. we did not give little money. should also have support for the last serial processor.


I know, I know, but I mean, they didn't play with our feelengs or something promising support for 4 generations, they promise 3 generations and they kept they word, is not like they say we are going to have 4 generations and then retracted, since de begining the promise was 3 gens, we bought our cards knowing that.

I'm sad too that my perfectly cappable board is going to be left off the party, but, hey! at least we don't have an intel MoBo that only works for one generation!
[/QUOTE]

No, they promised support for processors to be released in 2020


----------



## RossiOCUK

AMD may have made promises for AM4, but I don't recall ASUS promising support for dick. Hell, look at the current state of support. If somehow it does get "supported", I don't have any hope of it being a pain free venture on the CH6.
Ultimately ASUS don't care about us and you should probably remember that moving forwards.


----------



## The Stilt

TheRic89 said:


> Would you say the C6H hinders a Zen 2 CPU?


Only in a sense of the lacking PCIe Gen. 4 support.


----------



## TheRic89

The Stilt said:


> Only in a sense of the lacking PCIe Gen. 4 support.


Thanks good to know. I wonder if the upcoming RTX 3000 and RX 6000 will benefit in a meaningful way from PCIe 4.0


----------



## csf22able

RossiOCUK said:


> AMD may have made promising for AM4, but I don't recall ASUS promising support for dick. Hell, look at the current state of support. If somehow it does get "supported", I don't have any hope of it being a pain free venture on the CH6.
> Ultimately ASUS don't care about us and you should probably remember that moving forwards.


Asus could be only one who would like to add such support 'cause MSI said they will not do that for sure, we still have firmware updates for C6H, i'm sure about Zen3 support for C6H series, it may happen only after x470 will receive beta AGESA for Zen3, we just need some patience =)


----------



## antostorny

Hi all,

I want to update my config replacing my R7 1800X and GTX 1070 with a new R9 3900XT (since new Ryzen 4000 will not be available for my Crosshair VI Hero) and a new GTX 3080. Which bios should I install in order to install a "XT" CPU and at the same time activate the support for pci-e 4.0?

Furthermore in my motherboard is installed the version 7501, so probably i need to downgrade the BIOS. Is it possible?

Thanks and regards


----------



## Akex

No one can affirm or deny that the C6H will have the ryzen 4000


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Akex said:


> No one can affirm or deny that the C6H will have the ryzen 4000


*If *the C6H gets it, it'll be unofficial, derived from ASUS' own work on the C7H (which is essentially the same board as the C6H), and naturally X370 would be the last chipset that could get support, as the 500 series and 400 series are in line. We're last.

As we've always told people here, wait and see. There's no further answer, really. Wait and see.

If there's no Zen3 support, you could always drop in a cheap 3900x/3950x from people who will be upgrading and still have a great workstation, or you can upgrade the motherboard to a 500 series board and get a Zen3 CPU. Your choice.


----------



## ortizjammet

antostorny said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I want to update my config replacing my R7 1800X and GTX 1070 with a new R9 3900XT (since new Ryzen 4000 will not be available for my Crosshair VI Hero) and a new GTX 3080. Which bios should I install in order to install a "XT" CPU and at the same time activate the support for pci-e 4.0?
> 
> Furthermore in my motherboard is installed the version 7501, so probably i need to downgrade the BIOS. Is it possible?
> 
> Thanks and regards


7306. just download that version, put into a FAT32 USB stick, and use bios flashback.


----------



## antostorny

Bios 7306 was released in August 2019, but "XT" models were released in June 2020...are you sure that those CPUs will be compatible too?


----------



## T[]RK

Akex said:


> No one can affirm or deny that the C6H will have the ryzen 4000


I got response from ASUS Support only about Renoir:

*Thanks for waiting. I received a response from the manufacturer:
"There is currently no such plan. If we can support it in the future, we will update it on the official website."*

So, no such plan. At least for now. But i personally drop Renoir to get Vermeer support. Better in any way. Maybe ASUS think same way, since Renoir mainly for SI\OEM.

So, yeah... we need to wait and see as *Dr. Vodka* said.


----------



## ortizjammet

antostorny said:


> Bios 7306 was released in August 2019, but "XT" models were released in June 2020...are you sure that those CPUs will be compatible too?


Should work. boosting behavior on older bios versions isn't so good tho, so its up to you.


----------



## csf22able

IF they can - they will do that, so everything they need is just some support from AMD, they didn't said they won't do that =)
C7H don't have too at the moment, but x470 should get specific beta for ryzen 4000 series, that we know for sure


----------



## FloppyDrive

antostorny said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I want to update my config replacing my R7 1800X and GTX 1070 with a new R9 3900XT (since new Ryzen 4000 will not be available for my Crosshair VI Hero) and a new GTX 3080. Which bios should I install in order to install a "XT" CPU and at the same time activate the support for pci-e 4.0?
> 
> Furthermore in my motherboard is installed the version 7501, so probably i need to downgrade the BIOS. Is it possible?
> 
> Thanks and regards


When you insert the R9 3900XT you'll likely get a bunch of Q-code errors. You'll have to use the reset button or remove the battery for awhile to clear all settings. PCI-e is limited to 3.0, but it doesn't really matter.


----------



## FloppyDrive

antostorny said:


> Bios 7306 was released in August 2019, but "XT" models were released in June 2020...are you sure that those CPUs will be compatible too?


Bios 7704 officially supports that CPU.


----------



## nick name

antostorny said:


> Bios 7306 was released in August 2019, but "XT" models were released in June 2020...are you sure that those CPUs will be compatible too?


AMD, at launch, said that the XT CPUs wouldn't need a specific BIOS and would run on any BIOS that supports Ryzen 3000 CPUs.


----------



## warpuck

7704 works for 3000 series. 7901 is the latest BIOS.
You made me look. So 7901 will be tried tomorrow. I don't see why a XT would be that much different than a X.
If I find a 3000 for the right prices at least I will be ready.





ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO | ROG Crosshair | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG USA


ROG Crosshair VI hero features stunning Aura Sync RGB LED illumination, and support customizable 3D-printed parts; SupremeFX audio plus M.2 and USB 3.1 for your X370 gaming rig



www.asus.com


----------



## ciukacz

is there some workaround for S3 sleep issues on BIOS 7901?

i have upgraded from BIOS 7601 (S3 was working great there)
and now my machine most often will not properly resume from S3.
i have tried Global C-States disabled, enabled and auto and it didn't help.

Windows 10 1909, R7 1700, DRAM 3200MT, IF 1600MHz


----------



## herericc

ciukacz said:


> is there some workaround for S3 sleep issues on BIOS 7901?
> 
> i have upgraded from BIOS 7601 (S3 was working great there)
> and now my machine most often will not properly resume from S3.
> i have tried Global C-States disabled, enabled and auto and it didn't help.
> 
> Windows 10 1909, R7 1700, DRAM 3200MT, IF 1600MHz


Disable sleep mode in windows?


----------



## The Sandman

@ciukacz
There is no Bios that does not contain the "Sleep Bug" in one form or another.
It's been present since day one and the best fix is to simply not use Sleep Mode.
This is nothing new sorry to say.


----------



## warpuck

If it goes to sleep on it's own it is a problem. But if I close all active programs and put it to sleep no problem. Bios 7901 worked the same with 7704


----------



## FloppyDrive

Does the sleep bug only affect people who overclocked their CPU? I haven't noticed it.


----------



## Jesaul

I have no sleep bug on any bios and I don't overclock CPU.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

FloppyDrive said:


> Does the sleep bug only affect people who overclocked their CPU? I haven't noticed it.


The sleep bug is there only if you have your fclk >1800MHz (memory >3600MHz). When you resume from sleep, fclk is set to 900MHz.. Yeah. Performance drops off a cliff. Bad for all of us with chips that can do 1866-1900MHz fclk.

Hibernation shouldn't trigger it IIRC, I should go test that.


----------



## warpuck

DR Vodka maybe that does explain why sometimes it actually takes longer for it to come back from sleep than it does to just boot up. If I put it to sleep and come back in 20-30 minutes it usually does recover quicker than doing a boot.


----------



## ciukacz

The Sandman said:


> @ciukacz
> There is no Bios that does not contain the "Sleep Bug" in one form or another.
> It's been present since day one and the best fix is to simply not use Sleep Mode.
> This is nothing new sorry to say.


hey, it worked for me just fine for almost all BIOSes i used on this board.
sometimes i wouldn't restart/shutdown for a whole month and use S3 sleep multiple times a day.
but then again, that's with Zen1 and default Win10 timer type (does that matter?).



Dr. Vodka said:


> The sleep bug is there only if you have your fclk >1800MHz (memory >3600MHz). When you resume from sleep, fclk is set to 900MHz.. Yeah. Performance drops off a cliff. Bad for all of us with chips that can do 1866-1900MHz fclk.


maybe you're talking about a different sleep bug then. i'm still using Zen1 with 3200MT memory.
my issue with sleep is that very often resume from S3 will cause a hard lock.
monitor will not receive signal, USB peripherals will not "light up".


----------



## Piwcio88

Hello need help. New CPU 3900XT + old x370 CH6 Hero. Last BIOS, 02 post code VGA Error, with old CPUs 2700x and 1600x works fine, and 3900XT works on second motherboard B450 Aorus Pro with no problem, I RMA first 3900XT after recive New still don't work with C6H. Always VGA 02 error Black screen but looks like OS boot. And Yes i'm try 3 different GPUs 2080ti, 5700XT and 5500XT. Two PSU 750W G+ and 850W P+, and different RAM, last 3 versions od BIOS, Anyone here run XT Ryzen on C6H?


----------



## y0bailey

Anyone getting boot issues on the latest official BIOS? I am like 50/50 on having to sit staring at the ASUS screen for 3 minutes for it to figure itself out. Happens on cold boot and reboots sometimes. 

Still on a 1700 at 3.8ghz. Haven't had this issues since super early on. BIOS 7901.


----------



## Akex

Piwcio88 said:


> Hello need help. New CPU 3900XT + old x370 CH6 Hero. Last BIOS, 02 post code VGA Error, with old CPUs 2700x and 1600x works fine, and 3900XT works on second motherboard B450 Aorus Pro with no problem, I RMA first 3900XT after recive New still don't work with C6H. Always VGA 02 error Black screen but looks like OS boot. And Yes i'm try 3 different GPUs 2080ti, 5700XT and 5500XT. Two PSU 750W G+ and 850W P+, and different RAM, last 3 versions od BIOS, Anyone here run XT Ryzen on C6H?


Try Bios 7704


----------



## Piwcio88

Akex said:


> Try Bios 7704


I’m try last 4 bios......nothing help, two PSU, 3 GPUs, different ram, always VGA LED Error, and on second 3900XT unit same. On B450 Aorus Pro 3900Xt works fine, same to B450 Steel legend. Strange. Looks like C6H have problem with XT Ryzen.


----------



## jobbus

Dr. Vodka said:


> The sleep bug is there only if you have your fclk >1800MHz (memory >3600MHz). When you resume from sleep, fclk is set to 900MHz.. Yeah. Performance drops off a cliff. Bad for all of us with chips that can do 1866-1900MHz fclk.
> 
> Hibernation shouldn't trigger it IIRC, I should go test that.


That is the reason why I have to run my micron rev.e memory at 3600 cl16 because I have to use that windows sleep mode, it's so useful to me. Memory could go 3800 cl16/1900 fclk stable with my R9 3900X cpu, so I'm losing some perf because of that sleep bug. Maybe it's time to upgrade this board to X570 when zen3 arrives.


----------



## ortizjammet

jobbus said:


> That is the reason why I have to run my micron rev.e memory at 3600 cl16 because I have to use that windows sleep mode, it's so useful to me. Memory could go 3800 cl16/1900 fclk stable with my R9 3900X cpu, so I'm losing some perf because of that sleep bug. Maybe it's time to upgrade this board to X570 when zen3 arrives.


you can use bios 7501, it doesn't have the half uclk sleep bug.

It doesnt boost as good tho as later bioses, so its up to you, glhf!


----------



## Disc0

Piwcio88 said:


> I’m try last 4 bios......nothing help, two PSU, 3 GPUs, different ram, always VGA LED Error, and on second 3900XT unit same. On B450 Aorus Pro 3900Xt works fine, same to B450 Steel legend. Strange. Looks like C6H have problem with XT Ryzen.


Did You do a clear CMOS before and after BIOS flashing ?
And I would also suggest to do BIOS flash via flashback.


----------



## Piwcio88

Disc0 said:


> Did You do a clear CMOS before and after BIOS flashing ?
> And I would also suggest to do BIOS flash via flashback.


Yes, flash BIOS via USB and pull power clear CMOS by battery for 1min. Still VGA LED Error, looks like MB problem, but strange my older CPUs works fine ;(


----------



## Disc0

Piwcio88 said:


> Yes, flash BIOS via USB and pull power clear CMOS by battery for 1min. Still VGA LED Error, looks like MB problem, but strange my older CPUs works fine ;(


The only thing lef to try is the other PCIe, I know that it's only x8, but I would try it just for the sake of troubleshooting.


----------



## jobbus

It's only under 2 weeks from now for amd showcase of zen3. I've been waiting for that 8.th of october...
Then I could decide if I'm going to keep this R9 3900X or should I upgrade this cpu and get new mobo.
I still hope that this board will get zen3 (beta) bios upgrade.


----------



## Brko

jobbus said:


> It's only under 2 weeks from now for amd showcase of zen3. I've been waiting for that 8.th of october...
> Then I could decide if I'm going to keep this R9 3900X or should I upgrade this cpu and get new mobo.
> I still hope that this board will get zen3 (beta) bios upgrade.


Just to clarify, 8th October is not a launch date. On 8th Oct there will be announced all the SKUs with their clock, core counts, MSRP and launch day. I do not expect them at least 3 weeks from 8th.
On 28th October is Radeon announcement day, so it may coincide with Ryzen launch. Or it will be the same date in November, just like it was 7th July 2019 launch day for both Zen2 and Navi 7nm products.
I believe we are all very hyped about and neither of us wants to get rid of C6H board and wants to drive one last Zen uArch on it. At least, I am


----------



## FloppyDrive

I'm going to wait for AM5 and DDR5. I hope Navi is good.


----------



## roco_smith

If there is no support for X370 CH6 and Extreme I will hold my CH6E to the very end until AM5 is launch, is not make sense to upgrade to Ryzen 5000 and buy a X570 mobo when the AM4 platform is almost reaching is end


----------



## Kildar

FloppyDrive said:


> I'm going to wait for AM5 and DDR5. I hope Navi is good.


Same!


----------



## Brko

roco_smith said:


> If there is no support for X370 CH6 and Extreme I will hold my CH6E to the very end until AM5 is launch, is not make sense to upgrade to Ryzen 5000 and buy a X570 mobo when the AM4 platform is almost reaching is end


Indeed.

In my case, there are 2 options:

- if C6H gets BIOS support for Zen3, will buy R7 or R9 Zen3 CPU and be happy for the next few years (or until MBO dies since is 3 1/2 years old)

- if C6H will not get BIOS support for Zen3, will buy R9 3900XT with price cut and VAT deduction and (again) be happy for the next few years

Either way, l am not selling C6H. I had R5 1600, R5 2600 and R5 3600, each bought 2-3 days after launch. My plan in 2017 was to live up AMDs promise to use all new CPU gens through 2020. And l'm planning to. Not have a single intrest in buying X570/B550 board at the end of AM4 lifetime (only if C6H dies and l hope it won't).


----------



## harrysun

roco_smith said:


> If there is no support for X370 CH6 and Extreme I will hold my CH6E to the very end until AM5 is launch, is not make sense to upgrade to Ryzen 5000 and buy a X570 mobo when the AM4 platform is almost reaching is end


Beginning of next year we will see where the C6H will end. At least one last cheap CPU upgrade for me to keep the platform running the next 4-5 years. I hope that nothing breaks.


----------



## datspike

Sold my C6H. It was a good board and in the end I'm very happy I've bought it in 2017.
Zen 2 support on X370 is killing it - sleep bug >3600MT/s and so on. Also the infamous random thing where fans are not starting with the system. Pump in my case.
Also there is an Asus generic issue of the bios not allowing to set custom fan curves at points over 75C, had to mod that.

Traded to B450 Tomahawk MAX and could not be more happier. Faster system boot up,no problems with 3800MT/s + sleep, fan headers
Hopefully it'll allow me to tinker with 4xxx cpus.


----------



## Neoony

Is it just me, or is the ASUS Crosshair VI Hero official page missing the whole support section?










Same when I try NL region


----------



## T[]RK

Neoony said:


> Is it just me, or is the ASUS Crosshair VI Hero official page missing the whole support section?


Yep, few days already. Started from Taiwan page (i got notifications when page with BIOS updates). Probably update something. Global page work fine for all 3 boards (C6H, C6HW, C6E).


----------



## Naeem

getting stuck at error code 42 on Q code and white led keeps glowing during boot anyone got any idea whats wrong ? i did bios reset as well flashed another bios still no luck


edit : i think my vega 64 lc is dead as white led is marked as vga led


----------



## dev1ance

Naeem said:


> edit : i think my vega 64 lc is dead as white led is marked as vga led


I'd try a different video card first. I've had that VGA error before but my video card was fine, the board was just crapping out for some reason until I reflashed my bios.


----------



## warpuck

My monitor does not receive a signal until white LED lights and it gives a single long post code beep. Then the GPU starts and the monitor goes from Red to Blue indicating the GPU is active and beginning producing a signal.


----------



## warpuck

IF the GPU is good it should give a 62 post code then 98 and end up with AA after the white led lights up. It should do this after you hear the single long post code beep. 
If your monitor has active / inactive status led. It wont show active signal until after the 62 code


----------



## BUFUMAN

datspike said:


> Sold my C6H. It was a good board and in the end I'm very happy I've bought it in 2017.
> Zen 2 support on X370 is killing it - sleep bug >3600MT/s and so on. Also the infamous random thing where fans are not starting with the system. Pump in my case.
> Also there is an Asus generic issue of the bios not allowing to set custom fan curves at points over 75C, had to mod that.
> 
> Traded to B450 Tomahawk MAX and could not be more happier. Faster system boot up,no problems with 3800MT/s + sleep, fan headers
> Hopefully it'll allow me to tinker with 4xxx cpus.


Same here i am on 570x Tomahawk, boots fast no issues on every boot, low low low latency.

ASUS you lost a Customer. But a long time ago.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jesaul

I've posted my motherboard to ebay...
It is time to get Not Asus x570


----------



## Fanu

I am not moving away from my C6E until AM5/DDR5 are out..


----------



## Jesaul

Fanu said:


> I am not moving away from my C6E until AM5/DDR5 are out..


That's fine. But I would like to have a bit more improvement and to get rid of first batch 3600 that cannot go over 4075 all-core just because I was the first one to buy it.


----------



## Brko

The Stilt said:


> High-end boards, such as the C6H always age better than the cheaper generic boards.
> That being said, none of the initial 300-series AM4 boards are that great, compared to newer boards.
> Memory design rules have changed and improved since, as has the PCIe design rules.
> 
> So even if AMD would say allow PCIe Gen. 4 operation on all of the chipsets, even the higher-end 300-series boards might not work perfectly.
> C6H was a great board, but in my opinion it pretty much expired after Pinnacle Ridge (Zen+).
> 
> That being said, I'm not a fan of X570 / TRX40 chipset either, and frankly in my opinion it's the second worst chipset ever released.
> A high-end enthusiast grade board with a B550 chipset on it would be nice, IMO.


Can you please explain why is X570 one of the worst chipsets?

And for future upgrade, why look B550 boards and not X570?

For example X570 vs B550 most popular are MSI's Tomahawk models. Difference in price is approx 60 eur (in my case 120 vs 180). And if Zen3 will not be supported on C6H, why is B550 Tomahaek a way to go and not X570 board?

Thanks


----------



## Naeem

dev1ance said:


> I'd try a different video card first. I've had that VGA error before but my video card was fine, the board was just crapping out for some reason until I reflashed my bios.



you were right , i tested another gpu from a friend and his gpu did not work either then i tested my gpu on his pc and it worked so issue is with my motherboard or cpu or maybe rams i tried flash


----------



## The Stilt

Brko said:


> Can you please explain why is X570 one of the worst chipsets?
> 
> And for future upgrade, why look B550 boards and not X570?
> 
> For example X570 vs B550 most popular are MSI's Tomahawk models. Difference in price is approx 60 eur (in my case 120 vs 180). And if Zen3 will not be supported on C6H, why is B550 Tomahaek a way to go and not X570 board?
> 
> Thanks


A chipset that consumes >= 5x more power than its predecessor made on an inferior manufacturing process cannot be a good product.
Sure, it isn't as simple as that, but despite the X570 features the power hungry PCI-E Gen. 4, it shouldn't consume that much power when PCI-E Gen. 4 isn't even used.
The power draw isn't the issue but the cooling is.


----------



## Brko

The Stilt said:


> A chipset that consumes >= 5x more power than its predecessor made on an inferior manufacturing process cannot be a good product.
> Sure, it isn't as simple as that, but despite the X570 features the power hungry PCI-E Gen. 4, it shouldn't consume that much power when PCI-E Gen. 4 isn't even used.
> The power draw isn't the issue but the cooling is.


So if PCI-E Gen4 is not required (e.g PCI-E Gen4 SSDs , latest nVidia GPU doesn't benefit from it), there is no need to spend extra money on X570 boards. Noted.
Which B550 board should be a nice and recommended replacement for C6H in your opinion (ASRock Taichi and Aorus Master excluded  ) ?

Thanks.


----------



## 1nterceptor

Brko said:


> So if PCI-E Gen4 is not required (e.g PCI-E Gen4 SSDs , latest nVidia GPU doesn't benefit from it), there is no need to spend extra money on X570 boards. Noted.
> Which B550 board should be a nice and recommended replacement for C6H in your opinion (ASRock Taichi and Aorus Master excluded  ) ?
> 
> Thanks.


After watching/reading many reviews, I would say

ROG Strix B550 E Gaming or F Gaming (depending on the local price)
MSI MPG B550 Gaming Carbon WiFi or Edge WiFi (depending on the local price)


----------



## antostorny

Hello everyone,

I bought a Ryzen 9 3950X to replace my Ryzen 7 1800X.

Monitoring the temperatures, which would seem fine considering that the processor has been in full load for at least 15 min using Prime95, i realized that the Core Speed in CPU-Z seem to be low (3000/3200 MHz) than the base frequency of 3.5 Ghz : 









Furthermore when i interrupt Prime95 the Core Speed value returns to correct values (between 3599/4299 MHz) despite the fact that the CPU is at 3%. I think is an unexpected behavior: 










Maybe i need to disable some power saving settings in the BIOS? If yes, can you tell me the path?

*Further informations*:

BIOS version 7901
I performed an Clear CMOS after installing the CPU
Inside the Power option is selected "High Performance" Windows 10 Pro 2004


----------



## antostorny

Update:

I tried a game session (Battlefield V in multiplayer) and I see the CPU-Z Core Speed reaching 4499 MHz despite the workload being 28%.

The frequency would seem ok now (however far from 4.7GHz maximum). Am I imagining too many problems or is there something strange?


----------



## jobbus

antostorny said:


> Update:
> 
> I tried a game session (Battlefield V in multiplayer) and I see the CPU-Z Core Speed reaching 4499 MHz despite the workload being 28%.
> 
> The frequency would seem ok now (however far from 4.7GHz maximum). Am I imagining too many problems or is there something strange?


Try cinebench R20 multi and singlecore test and watch HWinfo values. My R9 3900X cpu with stock bios settings goes 4,5GHz in single and 4,0-4,05GHz in multi.
And in desktop use, best core boosts up to 4,65GHz.


----------



## bottlefedchaney

Piwcio88 said:


> Hello need help. New CPU 3900XT + old x370 CH6 Hero. Last BIOS, 02 post code VGA Error, with old CPUs 2700x and 1600x works fine, and 3900XT works on second motherboard B450 Aorus Pro with no problem, I RMA first 3900XT after recive New still don't work with C6H. Always VGA 02 error Black screen but looks like OS boot. And Yes i'm try 3 different GPUs 2080ti, 5700XT and 5500XT. Two PSU 750W G+ and 850W P+, and different RAM, last 3 versions od BIOS, Anyone here run XT Ryzen on C6H?


Had a similar issue when I put my 3900xt in mine, Nothing I did was working, I re-seated everything, tried one ram stick, different pressures on my waterblock, etc..Then I remembered way back when during launch I was having some issues trying to OC ram and what not, back when it was gruesome, if you press the black and red reset buttons from a power off state it does some craziness and viola. 

Side note, I'm a huge pot head so Im not 100 if its both the reset buttons or one of (black or red) reset buttons and the power on button from an off state. Try them all if red and black do not work. I would test it but I love my OC settings on my setup currently (3800 ram oc 15cl!!!) and do not want to risk anything foiling that. Hope some of this provides some insight.


----------



## MosterMenu

Any of you able to get the CTR Ryzen tuner tool to complete a full run and set a profile?








ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR) Guide by 1USMUS


In this article, we will talk you through ClockTuner for Ryzen, a handy tool that allows you to further refine ZEN2, Ryzen 3000 performance.... System requirements and preparation




www.guru3d.com




I keep getting crashes.


----------



## roco_smith

Crosshair VI Extreme 3900X here and tool running without any issue on my side , you have to follow the guide to avoid any Bsod , this week 1usmus release a new beta to fix support for Asrock and Gigabyte boards as well the crash experiment through some users


----------



## leandrolnh

MosterMenu said:


> Any of you able to get the CTR Ryzen tuner tool to complete a full run and set a profile?
> I keep getting crashes.


I can't even complete Diagnostic, the system reboots every time. Of course the adjustments indicated in the manual were done prior to the run.
I think that the software is trying to go too low on the voltage, it crashes at Diagnostic VID 1069 mV with the error "Cache Hierarchy Error" in Event Viewer.


----------



## roco_smith

try to increase LLC from 3 to 4


----------



## MosterMenu

leandrolnh said:


> I can't even complete Diagnostic, the system reboots every time. Of course the adjustments indicated in the manual were done prior to the run.
> I think that the software is trying to go too low on the voltage, it crashes at Diagnostic VID 1069 mV with the error "Cache Hierarchy Error" in Event Viewer.


I've had crashes during diagnostic, but finally was able to get through that, then crashed upon running the actual tuner. Very low voltage for me too.
I don't get the feeling I've skipped any of the instructions.
ram is just on 3200 XMP voltages auto, LLC 3, that part below that set to standard.
I've tried with the 1usmus power plan and with regular.
3900x on C6H


----------



## leandrolnh

roco_smith said:


> try to increase LLC from 3 to 4


Thanks for the tip but it also didn't work.


----------



## sanni

MosterMenu said:


> Any of you able to get the CTR Ryzen tuner tool to complete a full run and set a profile?


Just tried it with my mediocre R5 3600, bronze "quality" according to the tool, worked fine although it did not improve performance in any meaningful way, just lowered temps.


----------



## Jesaul

I'm gone for Asrock Taichi X570. I want two m.2 PCI 4.0


----------



## akira2080

datspike said:


> Sold my C6H. It was a good board and in the end I'm very happy I've bought it in 2017.
> Zen 2 support on X370 is killing it - sleep bug >3600MT/s and so on. Also the infamous random thing where fans are not starting with the system. Pump in my case.
> Also there is an Asus generic issue of the bios not allowing to set custom fan curves at points over 75C, had to mod that.
> 
> Traded to B450 Tomahawk MAX and could not be more happier. Faster system boot up,no problems with 3800MT/s + sleep, fan headers
> Hopefully it'll allow me to tinker with 4xxx cpus.





BUFUMAN said:


> Same here i am on 570x Tomahawk, boots fast no issues on every boot, low low low latency.
> 
> ASUS you lost a Customer. But a long time ago.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Confirming both of you guys. Changed from my C6H to MSI b450 Tomahawk MAX. Do not have any issues with a fun operation curve.
Before I just thought I have too loud funs, because I never was able to adjust it functionality properly. Now it just works, I barrely even touch adjustment and I do not hear funs as offten as before, despite temperature of CPU is same as before.

Also MSI drops BIOS update very quickly and I hope will see the Zen 3 support soon.

Tomahawk b450 MAX is great board, cant complain ,super price too.

ASUS C6H was good ,but fans and slow new bios release was always annoying. However the real reason I sold it is upcoming Zen 3 release. Not that I had disapointed overall with my C6H board. Not at all. It was good experience.


P.S. Can't say that ASUS lost customer, because I am really impressed with RTX 3080 ASUS TUF reviews and I am on a hunt for it right now. Hope can get one before february next year for my birthday.


----------



## BUFUMAN

akira2080 said:


> Confirming both of you guys. Changed from my C6H to MSI b450 Tomahawk MAX. Do not have any issues with a fun operation curve.
> Before I just thought I have too loud funs, because I never was able to adjust it functionality properly. Now it just works, I barrely even touch adjustment and I do not hear funs as offten as before, despite temperature of CPU is same as before.
> 
> Also MSI drops BIOS update very quickly and I hope will see the Zen 3 support soon.
> 
> Tomahawk b450 MAX is great board, cant complain ,super price too.
> 
> ASUS C6H was good ,but fans and slow new bios release was always annoying. However the real reason I sold it is upcoming Zen 3 release. Not that I had disapointed overall with my C6H board. Not at all. It was good experience.
> 
> 
> P.S. Can't say that ASUS lost customer, because I am really impressed with RTX 3080 ASUS TUF reviews and I am on a hunt for it right now. Hope can get one before february next year for my birthday.


Yeah GPU is another Story 
Have fun with your new board. One good thing about this board is this record breaking thread here. I learned alot. 


Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## finalheaven

I am still on the Crosshair VI and it runs great with the FE 3080. I am getting between 17900-18100 Time Spy graphics score without any overclocking.


----------



## roco_smith

Looking at the recent presentation of Ryzen 5000 is look like we a new gaming king and all of then still maintain the same TDP as Ryzen 3000 , X370 premium motherboards definitely can handle this cpu with no problem what so ever , its a really shame that we have to invest in a new X570 motherboard to enjoy this amazing Ryzen 5000 . i don't think is worth to buy a new or second hand X470 motherboard , at that point is better to update the whole package and go ahead with a X570 platform


----------



## T[]RK

I think ASUS (at least) must add Ryzen 5000 support for motherboards with Flashback (if AMD refuse to do it). It's really look's like BS. Same CPUs, same core count, same TDP, same socket, same FCLK clock (no surprise even here), same DDR4-3200 speed (no surprise here too). So, what's the problem then? "No space in BIOS ROM". Just cut Bristol Ridge...

I don't see any reason to invest in X570 platform when Ryzen 5000 is pretty much dead end of AM4. Maybe just to get everything on PCIe Gen 4 (CPU, SSD, GPU)... then maybe yes.


----------



## finalheaven

T[]RK said:


> I think ASUS (at least) must add Ryzen 5000 support for motherboards with Flashback (if AMD refuse to do it). It's really look's like BS. Same CPUs, same core count, same TDP, same socket, same FCLK clock (no surprise even here), same DDR4-3200 speed (no surprise here too). So, what's the problem then? "No space in BIOS ROM". Just cut Bristol Ridge...
> 
> I don't see any reason to invest in X570 platform when Ryzen 5000 is pretty much dead end of AM4. Maybe just to get everything on PCIe Gen 4 (CPU, SSD, GPU)... then maybe yes.


You mean you want ASUS to add it. But we all know why they don't want to do it. They want everyone to buy newer boards. The excuses don't matter... as it is about the money.

AMD has not expressed support for X370 so I think you may have to settle for a hacked bios at your own risk.


----------



## TheBigNoob

finalheaven said:


> settle for a hacked bios at your own risk.


And now we wait 

I have a Crosshair VI Extreme and would love to try out a modded bios to support Zen3, push comes to shove, I can just get a newer board if I brick it. But seeing as it's got me through 3 generations of cpu's I wouldn't be mad about risking a modded bios for the 4th generation


----------



## Jesaul

I did wait till today.


----------



## NDS322

even some 300 series boards would be supported Ryzen 5000 Serie through a BETA BIOS. 

Do you think ROG Crosshair Vi Serie will get beta bios update from Asus ?

AMD Ryzen 5000 Announced - 7nm Zen 3 CPUs, Up To 16 Cores, 4.9 Ghz, $799 US


----------



## kaio.alencar

First of all AMD should support the X370 C6H DESERVE !! Guys, my R7 1700 went to the RMA due to a segfault problem, AMD gave me the money back and as everything was expensive and I wanted to wait for the Zen 3 launch in hopes of C6H support, I decided to get something to use for now. While I was out of CPU I bought an NVME, it was kept until an Athlon 200GE arrives, I'm using it as a backup still hoping to go from Zen 3. However, NVME was not even detected in the bios, I went to a friend's house and tested it on his notebook and NVMe took it, discarding the problem. I never used NVME on the C6H, I never used the m2 entry, I thought it might have been defective from the start and I would never know. Looking at the manual I saw that using Ryzen the m2 input works like PCI but using Athlon the input works only as SATA, so NVME does not work. Could someone confirm this to me?


----------



## NDS322

kaio.alencar said:


> View attachment 2461442
> 
> First of all AMD should support the X370 C6H DESERVE !! Guys, my R7 1700 went to the RMA due to a segfault problem, AMD gave me the money back and as everything was expensive and I wanted to wait for the Zen 3 launch in hopes of C6H support, I decided to get something to use for now. While I was out of CPU I bought an NVME, it was kept until an Athlon 200GE arrives, I'm using it as a backup still hoping to go from Zen 3. However, NVME was not even detected in the bios, I went to a friend's house and tested it on his notebook and NVMe took it, discarding the problem. I never used NVME on the C6H, I never used the m2 entry, I thought it might have been defective from the start and I would never know. Looking at the manual I saw that using Ryzen the m2 input works like PCI but using Athlon the input works only as SATA, so NVME does not work. Could someone confirm this to me?


For me, Athlon 3000G is worked fine for m.2 nvme mode in CH6 EX during 3700X RMA.

The important thing you should insert SSD in the main m.2 slot that under the chipset heatsink only.

M.2 slot 2 not detect if we use Athlon and get 1 SSD m.2 nvme in the main slot 1 under the chipset.


----------



## kaio.alencar

NDS322 said:


> For me, Athlon 3000G is worked fine for m.2 nvme mode in CH6 EX during 3700X RMA.
> 
> The important thing you should insert SSD in the main m.2 slot that under the chipset heatsink only.
> 
> M.2 slot 2 not detect if we use Athlon and get 1 SSD m.2 nvme in the main slot 1 under the chipset.












It is connected there, I have already tested it without the heatsink and etc ... Discard being the nvme because it was recognized on another machine. But it doesn't even appear at Bios here.


----------



## Alex_vi

I really hope Asus supports this board for the upcoming Zen 3, it's basically the same board as the Chrosshair VII and has capabilities to spare. I might think of upgrading to Zen 3 if they do.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Quoting myself.



Dr. Vodka said:


> *If *the C6H gets it, it'll be unofficial, derived from ASUS' own work on the C7H (which is essentially the same board as the C6H), and naturally X370 would be the last chipset that could get support, as the 500 series and 400 series are in line. We're last.
> 
> As we've always told people here, wait and see. There's no further answer, really. Wait and see.
> 
> If there's no Zen3 support, you could always drop in a cheap 3900x/3950x from people who will be upgrading and still have a great workstation, or you can upgrade the motherboard to a 500 series board and get a Zen3 CPU. Your choice.


We now know 400 series boards will get their initial updates on January 2021. _If_ this boards gets unofficial support, it'll be later.

Wait and see.


----------



## Dollar

I'm not interested in zen3 because I don't need it but I just can't wrap my head around AMD/Asus/other vendors not jumping out and screaming YES you will have x370 support especially for their flagship boards with bios flashback. TDP did not increase, the chipset is the same as x470 and that will get support. Same socket and ddr4.

--But the bios size is too big, it wont fit: AMD has already said they cleaned up the AGESA to save space and they will provide versions without support for previous generations to vendors. Boards with bios flashback like the crosshair VI can literally have only Zen3 support on a bios and be flashed without a CPU installed. This isn't a real issue.

--But Asus is tired of supporting old products, they need to sell new boards to make money: Zen3 is most likely the last processor release for AM4 and DDR4 so it's not like this support will continue any further. Why would you drop support at the last release? Not supporting the final processor on this socket/motherboard when it is 100% compatible will sour the opinion of Asus and AMD for future purchases.

People who may have been interested in buying Zen3 are now not interested anymore because they will need to buy a new board for just one generation and then it's a dead platform because DDR5 boards are next. These people are going to wait instead of spending money which is exactly what you DON'T want as a business.


----------



## csf22able

Dollar said:


> --But the bios size is too big, it wont fit: AMD has already said they cleaned up the AGESA to save space and they will provide versions without support for previous generations to vendors. Boards with bios flashback like the crosshair VI can literally have only Zen3 support on a bios and be flashed without a CPU installed. This isn't a real issue.


not an issue at all, some x570 mobos have same ROM size as C6H, + mobo's with flashback function have an advantage of flexibility: may have different bios version for different generations of CPU
those marketing managers is the only one problem


----------



## Enigma-

*HEADS UP, I just came here to tell you guys that this motherboard will support Zen3. @1usmus is on the case to open the curtain if ASUS not assisting support.*


----------



## Performer81

Enigma- said:


> *HEADS UP, I just came here to tell you guys that this motherboard will support Zen3. @1usmus is on the case to open the curtain if ASUS not assisting support.*


Do you refer to his post on twitter he made several months ago?


----------



## Yvese

Is anyone here running 3600? I bought a CL16 3600 2x16GB kit but keep getting errors shortly after running memtest at xmp. I have to lower the speed to 3400 to get it to work. 

I'm on a 2700x which if I remember a lot of people had trouble running at 3600. Is it the CPU? I have the option of upgrading to a 3700/3900x. Probably not getting Zen 3 since I'm too lazy to switch out the motherboard and reformat.

I'm on the latest bios.


----------



## The Sandman

Yvese said:


> Is anyone here running 3600? I bought a CL16 3600 2x16GB kit but keep getting errors shortly after running memtest at xmp. I have to lower the speed to 3400 to get it to work.
> 
> I'm on a 2700x which if I remember a lot of people had trouble running at 3600. Is it the CPU? I have the option of upgrading to a 3700/3900x. Probably not getting Zen 3 since I'm too lazy to switch out the motherboard and reformat.
> 
> I'm on the latest bios.


Yes it's the CPU, some are able to run 3600 but most of those are on the CHVII/x470.
3466 c14 is the most I can stabilize with a 4250MHz all core 4427MHz sc.


----------



## Yvese

The Sandman said:


> Yes it's the CPU, some are able to run 3600 but most of those are on the CHVII/x470.
> 3466 c14 is the most I can stabilize with a 4250MHz all core 4427MHz sc.


I figured. Guess I'll flip a coin on which cpu to get.


----------



## The Sandman

On a another note, I'm wondering what changed on the new CH VIII Dark Hero now running NO fan on the chipset.


We'll be back.


----------



## y0bailey

Dollar said:


> I'm not interested in zen3 because I don't need it but I just can't wrap my head around AMD/Asus/other vendors not jumping out and screaming YES you will have x370 support especially for their flagship boards with bios flashback. TDP did not increase, the chipset is the same as x470 and that will get support. Same socket and ddr4.
> 
> --But the bios size is too big, it wont fit: AMD has already said they cleaned up the AGESA to save space and they will provide versions without support for previous generations to vendors. Boards with bios flashback like the crosshair VI can literally have only Zen3 support on a bios and be flashed without a CPU installed. This isn't a real issue.
> 
> --But Asus is tired of supporting old products, they need to sell new boards to make money: Zen3 is most likely the last processor release for AM4 and DDR4 so it's not like this support will continue any further. Why would you drop support at the last release? Not supporting the final processor on this socket/motherboard when it is 100% compatible will sour the opinion of Asus and AMD for future purchases.
> 
> People who may have been interested in buying Zen3 are now not interested anymore because they will need to buy a new board for just one generation and then it's a dead platform because DDR5 boards are next. These people are going to wait instead of spending money which is exactly what you DON'T want as a business.


100% this my friend. I have a bunch of money from doing nothing during COVID and I WANT TO SPEND IT! 

But, I won't spend it on a high end x570 board from ASUS. I spent the extra money for the x370 because I wanted to be more future proof and overclock before the CPU's did it so well on their own, so I could easily run a b550 board and miss nothing for gaming. If AMD was smart, they would release support, make the vendors look bad if they don't update, and sell me a freaking CPU. I WANT TO THROW MONEY AT YOU. I want to get over 3.9ghz on a single core for gaming (current running a [email protected]). I don't even need to overclock or push the board. Just sell me a CPU.

That's it, that's my rant. If 1usmus cracks the case, AMD MIGHT sell a CPU after I read about others doing it for a few weeks. If AMD just releases the damn thing forcing ASUS to make a proper bios, they WILL sell a CPU.


----------



## kaio.alencar

kaio.alencar said:


> View attachment 2461442
> 
> First of all AMD should support the X370 C6H DESERVE !! Guys, my R7 1700 went to the RMA due to a segfault problem, AMD gave me the money back and as everything was expensive and I wanted to wait for the Zen 3 launch in hopes of C6H support, I decided to get something to use for now. While I was out of CPU I bought an NVME, it was kept until an Athlon 200GE arrives, I'm using it as a backup still hoping to go from Zen 3. However, NVME was not even detected in the bios, I went to a friend's house and tested it on his notebook and NVMe took it, discarding the problem. I never used NVME on the C6H, I never used the m2 entry, I thought it might have been defective from the start and I would never know. Looking at the manual I saw that using Ryzen the m2 input works like PCI but using Athlon the input works only as SATA, so NVME does not work. Could someone confirm this to me?


Does anyone confirm this to me? With Athlon m2 nvme does not work? or I have a faulty m2 connection and just found out now: s


----------



## dev1ance

kaio.alencar said:


> Does anyone confirm this to me? With Athlon m2 nvme does not work? or I have a faulty m2 connection and just found out now: s


It won't work because there is not enough PCIe lanes on the CPU for it to work. If you install a normal Ryzen chip, it'll work again.


----------



## Naeem

Can you guys guess if my motherbaord is dead or CPU ?


it gets stuck with error code 42 and white VGA light with Latest bios

and Error code 90 and VGA led with 1701 bios from 2017

GPU works fine and also tried another working GPU from a friend it just never detect GPU

things i have tried

flashed other bioses
re seated cpu
different gpus
single ram in each slot
battery cell remove
different psu


----------



## dev1ance

You tried GPU in a different slot right? Even the most bottom one?

Already decided to sell my Crosshair VI Extreme, switched off to a B550 Gaming Edge from MSI to tide me over with Zen 3 until AM5. The loss of USB ports is noticeable and BIOs is very simplified compared to Asus but at this point, it feels nice to set it and forget it. Just upped my RAM, changed a few settings and I'm running at 1900FCLK and DDR3800.


----------



## Naeem

dev1ance said:


> You tried GPU in a different slot right? Even the most bottom one?
> 
> Already decided to sell my Crosshair VI Extreme, switched off to a B550 Gaming Edge from MSI to tide me over with Zen 3 until AM5. The loss of USB ports is noticeable and BIOs is very simplified compared to Asus but at this point, it feels nice to set it and forget it. Just upped my RAM, changed a few settings and I'm running at 1900FCLK and DDR3800.



Yhh tried all slots


----------



## dev1ance

Usually it's motherboard failure before you consider CPU but if it's an early Zen2, could be the CPU itself.


----------



## dualset55

dev1ance said:


> Usually it's motherboard failure before you consider CPU but if it's an early Zen2, could be the CPU itself.


I actually had a 2 week old 3800x die on me last month. Back on my 1700x now, if they support zen 3 on the c6h i ll buy a 5800x, if not i ll buy a cheaper 3700x and no asus product anymore.


----------



## heavyarms1912

has anyone been successful in overclocking b-die at 3600 Mhz without enabling GDM?


----------



## mito1172

dualset55 said:


> I actually had a 2 week old 3800x die on me last month. Back on my 1700x now, if they support zen 3 on the c6h i ll buy a 5800x, if not i ll buy a cheaper 3700x and no asus product anymore.


no Zen 3 support yet. and there may be no support


----------



## Mech0z

Anyone seen a Ryzen table of what a 3600 is supposed to score in Linpack? My 3800CL16 gets



> Size LDA Align. Time(s) GFlops Residual Residual(norm) Check
> 32000 32000 4 128.336 170.2356 6.258083e-010 2.172183e-002 pass
> Performance Summary (GFlops)
> Size LDA Align. Average Maximal
> 32000 32000 4 170.2356 170.2356
> Residual checks PASSED


But I have zero idea if thats **** as I can only find Intel chips being tested and they are much higher due to avx I suppose

My Aida64 seems super **** though









Is that because of GDM?


----------



## oile

Wich linpack binaries and version are you using?


----------



## dev1ance

Your AIDA64 latency is way too high. Should be high 60s if you're at DDR4-3600C16. Are you sure you've coupled FCLK and Memory clock? Used to be 68-69ns for me on the C6E.


----------



## CentroX

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315191072943996929


----------



## dualset55

CentroX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315191072943996929


F


----------



## dev1ance

Could probably find a buyer for your Crosshair VI Extreme and buy a B550.


----------



## CentroX

Time to sell ch6 if there is no chance of zen 3


----------



## Brko

CentroX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315191072943996929


Yeah, and month or so ago he claimed that C6H will get Zen3 support. :/ statement can be found in this thread.

Majority of B550 boards are less equipped than C6H. Most of them do not have post-code display, 1 or 2 models have both ClearCMOS and FlashBIOS buttons on back I/O panel. MSI even have PS2 slot which is irrelevant in late 2020. B550 boards are better in terms of performance, compatibility and design since they are 3 years newer. But it saddens me that they do not have post-code display on-board. Only piss-poor ASRock models and top of the pops 300+ EUR Asus and Gigabyte has them...

Will continue with 3900XT in few weeks time, when Zen3 sales skyrockets.


----------



## kaio.alencar

dev1ance said:


> It won't work because there is not enough PCIe lanes on the CPU for it to work. If you install a normal Ryzen chip, it'll work again.


THANK YOU!! I borrowed a m2 Sata and it really worked and my M2 Nvme worked on my friend's PC. Really the C6H m2 mode nvme connection only works with Ryzen.








I'm going to continue with Athlon here in the hope of Zen 3. If it doesn't happen, I'm going to Zen 2, but I'm really pissed with Asus since X470 will receive it.


----------



## Performer81

kaio.alencar said:


> THANK YOU!! I borrowed a m2 Sata and it really worked and my M2 Nvme worked on my friend's PC. Really the C6H m2 mode nvme connection only works with Ryzen.
> 
> I'm going to continue with Athlon here in the hope of Zen 3. If it doesn't happen, I'm going to Zen 2, but I'm really pissed with Asus since X470 will receive it.


Why pissed with Asus? its an AMD decision and how it looks no x370 board will get Zen 3 support.


----------



## dualset55

Performer81 said:


> Why pissed with Asus? its an AMD decision and how it looks no x370 board will get Zen 3 support.


Its an AMD decision because the board partners said they dont want to support old boards so they can sell new boards. AMD would have profited if older boards were supported, they would sell more cpus as people like us wouldnt have to get a new board, which doesnt really make sense unless you always want the best.


----------



## mito1172

dualset55 said:


> Its an AMD decision because the board partners said they dont want to support old boards so they can sell new boards. AMD would have profited if older boards were supported, they would sell more cpus as people like us wouldnt have to get a new board, which doesnt really make sense unless you always want the best.


AMD and ASUS nice deceived customers


----------



## east river

I don't think Zen 3 support was ever promised for X370, but I could be wrong.

Much as I'd love for the C6H to support Zen 3, it's still a 3+ year old board that received support for three generations of CPUs.


----------



## Brko

east river said:


> I don't think Zen 3 support was ever promised for X370, but I could be wrong.
> 
> Much as I'd love for the C6H to support Zen 3, it's still a 3+ year old board that received support for three generations of CPUs.


Zen3 support was NEVER promised for 300-series chipset. Firstly it was for 500-series chipset only. After public outcry, AMD backpedals to support via betaBIOS for B450 and X470 (and ODM dependable which models).

Only one who "promised" X370 and/or C6H support are "liars" Hassan Mujtaba from Wccftech and Yuri Bubly aka 1usMus. So you can say thanks to them for it. 

Here is tweet from Hassan:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262778942303371265

Tweet from 1usMus:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262983408306790401
So, let us close the curtain for Crosshair VI Hero for Zen3 and live with it. Anyone who wants Zen3 support, buy 500-series board (or new refreshed B450). The rest, buy more threaded Zen2 CPU eg 3900XT or 3950X


----------



## dualset55

Brko said:


> Zen3 support was NEVER promised for 300-series chipset. Firstly it was for 500-series chipset only. After public outcry, AMD backpedals to support via betaBIOS for B450 and X470 (and ODM dependable which models).
> 
> Only one who "promised" X370 and/or C6H support are "liars" Hassan Mujtaba from Wccftech and Yuri Bubly aka 1usMus. So you can say thanks to them for it.
> 
> Here is tweet from Hassan:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262778942303371265
> 
> Tweet from 1usMus:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262983408306790401
> So, let us close the curtain for Crosshair VI Hero for Zen3 and live with it. Anyone who wants Zen3 support, buy 500-series board (or new refreshed B450). The rest, buy more threaded Zen2 CPU eg 3900XT or 3950X


Actually, AMD promised to support AM4 through 2020. And they did, but they didnt say they wouldnt support the chipset. I thinks thats a crappy move but I dont think they would care.


----------



## Brko

Nope, they do not give a flying f**k about that 

AMD 2000s: "People first, money will follow"

AMD nowadays: "Money first, and people will follow"


----------



## Fanu

Brko said:


> Yeah, and month or so ago he claimed that C6H will get Zen3 support. :/ statement can be found in this thread.
> 
> Majority of B550 boards are less equipped than C6H. Most of them do not have post-code display, 1 or 2 models have both ClearCMOS and FlashBIOS buttons on back I/O panel.


Doesn't matter if C6H is better equipped than B550 boards - neither Asus nor AMD want to support X370/B350 anymore
It's not about hardware restrictions, this is purely a business decision since AMD and ASUS get more money by people upgrading to newer chipsets

Also I wouldn't rely on modded/hacked BIOSes that enable Zen 3 support on C6H - even if someone does make them, they will probably be buggy as hell (even official ASUS BIOS releases were buggy..) and won't be supported as well as official BIOSes

If you get fan issues on official BIOSes, imagine what issues you would get on modded BIOSes ported over from C7H and other boards..


----------



## Brko

Fanu said:


> Doesn't matter if C6H is better equipped than B550 boards - neither Asus nor AMD want to support X370/B350 anymore
> It's not about hardware restrictions, this is purely a business decision since AMD and ASUS get more money by people upgrading to newer chipsets
> 
> Also I wouldn't rely on modded/hacked BIOSes that enable Zen 3 support on C6H - even if someone does make them, they will probably be buggy as hell (even official ASUS BIOS releases were buggy..) and won't be supported as well as official BIOSes
> 
> If you get fan issues on official BIOSes, imagine what issues you would get on modded BIOSes ported over from C7H and other boards..


I couldn't care less about modded buggy BIOSes for C6H 

And what l meant "more equipped" is that B550 has far less stuff that l need so there are not too many B550 boards l find suitable to discard C6H or trade it for some midrange B550. In my study case, X570 has far better options but also that comes with a high price.


----------



## Fanu

Brko said:


> I couldn't care less about modded buggy BIOSes for C6H
> 
> And what l meant "more equipped" is that B550 has far less stuff that l need so there are not too many B550 boards l find suitable to discard C6H or trade it for some midrange B550. In my study case, X570 has far better options but also that comes with a high price.


If you're already on Zen 2 (3xxx series CPU) then I see no point in upgrading to Zen 3 (5xxx series) 
It makes sense if you are playing competitively on 1080p high refresh rate monitor (>165Hz) but on higher resolutions, it makes more sense to upgrade GPU instead of CPU (upgrading GPU gives a much higher frame rate boost)
Also if you have a lot of disposable income and can afford to replace MBO and CPU for a 0 to 20% performance improvement over zen2, then go for it

Personally, I would rather wait for Zen 4 on AM5 platform that is expected to bring with it DDR5 and PCIe 5.0 support > if you can wait until 2022 that is...
Zen 4/DDR5/PCIe 5.0 should bring huge performance uplfit and will be a more future proof platform than investing in AM4 now at the end of DDR4 era


----------



## Brko

As l said before, l would upgrade to Zen3 if C6H will get BIOS for it. Since this is dead end now for C6H, my next step will be R9 3900X/XT and wait for 2nd generation DDR5 motherboards and Zen which will then be actual.

I have no interest to replace C6H for 1-1.5 years and buying a new MBO for Zen3.

Other thing is if my C6H dies. Then l would buy new B450 refresh like Tomahawk MAX II. But then l would be tempted and probably buy Zen3


----------



## Cellar Dweller

Heck I'm still sitting very nicely with the C6H, 64 Gig RAM, 1800X, and 1080Ti. I can easily play the games I play with 0 issues. At some point I was thinking about moving up to the 3950x, but heck I don't really even see a reason why. I'll probably sit for a few more years before even thinking about jumping up and squeeze every little bit of juice of these while I can.


----------



## roco_smith

CentroX said:


> Time to sell ch6 if there is no chance of zen 3


yeah , me too😞


----------



## Pilotasso

No 5000 support, no more CPU purchases for me. That's sad, because I had upgraded the CPU's from 1000 to 2000 & 3000 iterations until now. No guarantee Ill get RX6000 either. I have a 1080Ti and if that isn't at least twice as fast as this I won't even bother.


----------



## east river

Brko said:


> As l said before, l would upgrade to Zen3 if C6H will get BIOS for it. Since this is dead end now for C6H, my next step will be R9 3900X/XT and wait for 2nd generation DDR5 motherboards and Zen which will then be actual.
> 
> I have no interest to replace C6H for 1-1.5 years and buying a new MBO for Zen3.
> 
> Other thing is if my C6H dies. Then l would buy new B450 refresh like Tomahawk MAX II. But then l would be tempted and probably buy Zen3


Yeah this move makes the most sense. I have a 3800X and I'm gonna rock this until a major upgrade is due (AMD CPUs on a new platform, matured DDR5 with good speeds, etc) Until then, my 3800X should be just fine


----------



## CentroX

It is bogus from AMD though. They promised socket am4 support, kept that promise but decided that chipset drives the support not the socket.

Zen3 could very well work with this motherboard.


----------



## CarnageHimura

I really need to insist, they promised 3 Processor families, and they give that to us, the 5xxx series is the 4th one, they promised 3 and give us 3


----------



## Dollar

CarnageHimura said:


> I really need to insist, they promised 3 Processor families, and they give that to us, the 5xxx series is the 4th one, they promised 3 and give us 3


 But people are upset because this is not a compatibility issue, this is simply a greed issue. A single valid argument for not supporting Zen3 on this motherboard hasn't been made because it doesn't exist.


----------



## finalheaven

Dollar said:


> But people are upset because this is not a compatibility issue, this is simply a greed issue. A single valid argument for not supporting Zen3 on this motherboard hasn't been made because it doesn't exist.


As you said the real reason is $$$, greed, money, dollars, etc. and sadly, this is how capitalism works. Trying to make more money is a valid reason though imo. Also your username is "Dollar" so there's some irony there. They made excuses about compatibility, but we all know that's not the real reason.


----------



## Dollar

finalheaven said:


> As you said the real reason is $$$, greed, money, dollars, etc. and sadly, this is how capitalism works. Trying to make more money is a valid reason though imo. Also your username is "Dollar" so there's some irony there. They made excuses about compatibility, but we all know that's not the real reason.


This encourages people to save money and wait for the next AMD/INTEL DDR5 platform instead of dropping money right now. That's some bronze tier capitalism.


----------



## GeorgeKps

CarnageHimura said:


> I really need to insist, they promised 3 Processor families, and they give that to us, the 5xxx series is the 4th one, they promised 3 and give us 3


Who promised 3 Processor families?
AMD promised AM4 socket support through 2020. This means that every CPU released for that socket in the time given, should be compatible. Then AMD changed this fact to chipset support.


----------



## GraveNoX

No support for C7H too

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/ja23gg


----------



## dualset55

GraveNoX said:


> No support for C7H too
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/ja23gg


Yeah the C6H was the last ashit product in my life


----------



## Denvys5

Rate My MEME!


Spoiler


----------



## TheRic89

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/jadb23

Now they are saying will not drop support


----------



## T[]RK

Sure they do. It probably make AMD so rage. They may stop ship chipsets to ASUS for new motherboards or move shipping to 2021. How they sell boards (even new one) if they don’t have chipsets? What about decamber sales?

8.10 AMD new CPU launch
12.10 No Ryzen 5000 support from top AMD vendor

Sure AMD be like: What the HELL are you doing!?

So diffirent situation was with MSI... remember? MSI was like: What do you nean no support?! We said to people we WILL support it!


----------



## Fanu

TheRic89 said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/jadb23
> 
> Now they are saying will not drop support


well of course
this is why you don't trust support - they don't have inside info, and mostly just write wrong (stupid) ****

similar **** happened with C6H and Zen 2 support - people were writing that C6H won't have ryzen 3xxx support, and yet here we are..


----------



## kuutale

Fanu said:


> well of course
> this is why you don't trust support - they don't have inside info, and mostly just write wrong (stupid) ****
> 
> similar **** happened with C6H and Zen 2 support - people were writing that C6H won't have ryzen 3xxx support, and yet here we are..











ASUS Shares Statement on Series 400 Chipset support for Ryzen 5000


So, after the discussion yesterday where an ASUS support employee told that for Ryzen 5000 people need to purchase a series 500 mainboard opposed to a firmware upgrade, ASUS has made things clear now....




www.guru3d.com


----------



## pipould

Well if x470 has 5xxx support, it could leaves hope for the top x370 to get support either official or unofficial, no ? Isn't it the same board more or less ?

Sent from my Oneplus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cellar Dweller

I would have to think at this point waiting for support that is never coming is a lost cause and hoping for it is too. I also think at this point the x370 is dead as far as getting any further processor support or BIOS. I would say wherever you are currently at, if still on version 1, 2, or lower version 3, that you can still max out the board. Put the maximum amount of RAM the board supports and put in a 3950x (DONE!). Your board will still be quite fast for the next 3-5 more years, no other BIOS will be required nor additional upgrades except possibly going to a 3000RTX series Nvidia card or Big Navi card by AMD.


----------



## herericc

I read the writing on the wall and just swapped out my Crosshair VI for a Gigabyte B550i Aorus Pro AX (for my eventual ITX upgrade)...

The mobo looks pretty ridiculous with a D15 on it in my ATX case, but it seems to work great with my 3900x...

I was actually able to boot into windows with DDR4 3800 speeds using the same RAM as before - the CHVI was holding me back!

The one thing I can complain about is that the new board seems to have more VDROOP than the CHVI did, but that's to be expected since it's not really an overclocking focused board. I realized that since PBO is so good at this point I'd rather just leave things on stock for the CPU itself and worry about memory OC instead - and basically every mobo on the market has the VRM capacity to run a 3900x...

Won't be buying ASUS again for a while - I wish EVGA or XFX or some other GPU maker would get into the business of making mobos - it can't be THAT hard!!! (lol)


----------



## howkey[cz]

herericc said:


> I was actually able to boot into windows with DDR4 3800 speeds using the same RAM as before - the CHVI was holding me back!


What ram do you have, and did you somehow adjust the setting on the CHVI? Cos I have this MB and had no problem running at 3800Mhz (even 4000Mhz) with two different kits. It is worth mentioning that I have found a big difference with memory tunning between slots A and B, so this could be another reason. 

For higher memory frequencies, it's not enough to increase just DRAM voltage you have to change more things (if you don't have a golden IMC ). Because the max memory frequency is limited mostly by the IMC in CPU, I assume that your new motherboard delivers more volts than it could and CHVI did.


----------



## oile

Wich slots were better?


----------



## herericc

howkey[cz] said:


> What ram do you have, and did you somehow adjust the setting on the CHVI? Cos I have this MB and had no problem running at 3800Mhz (even 4000Mhz) with two different kits. It is worth mentioning that I have found a big difference with memory tunning between slots A and B, so this could be another reason.
> 
> For higher memory frequencies, it's not enough to increase just DRAM voltage you have to change more things (if you don't have a golden IMC ). Because the max memory frequency is limited mostly by the IMC in CPU, I assume that your new motherboard delivers more volts than it could and CHVI did.


Hi Howkey,

I think the increase in stability actually comes down to only having 2 slots total on the new motherboard more than anything... No stubs on the memory signal traces this way!

Also, I may have spoken too soon about the 3800MT speeds - they do boot into windows, but i realized my UCLK was only running at 950MHz, where both FCLK and MCLK were at 1900. When I tried to go 1:1:1 I had to clear my CMOS.

Might just have been my memory controller being unable to run the UCLK at 1900 all along.

Anyways I'm hoping my memory itself isn't what's holding me back... Running the 3800 speed (even at 2:1 mode) is promising - hopefully ryzen 5800x will be a big upgrade in the memory controller department compared to my current 3900x sample.) CHVI was somehow screwing with that though, becuause I did try multiple times to run CHVI in 2:1 mode but it still wouldn't boot.

Probably just going to leave things at 3600 C16 for now, don't want to spend too much time tweaking when I plan to swap out the CPU in a couple months.

Anyways, WTS X370 CHVI mobo lol


----------



## roco_smith

herericc said:


> I read the writing on the wall and just swapped out my Crosshair VI for a Gigabyte B550i Aorus Pro AX (for my eventual ITX upgrade)...
> 
> The mobo looks pretty ridiculous with a D15 on it in my ATX case, but it seems to work great with my 3900x...
> 
> I was actually able to boot into windows with DDR4 3800 speeds using the same RAM as before - the CHVI was holding me back!
> 
> The one thing I can complain about is that the new board seems to have more VDROOP than the CHVI did, but that's to be expected since it's not really an overclocking focused board. I realized that since PBO is so good at this point I'd rather just leave things on stock for the CPU itself and worry about memory OC instead - and basically every mobo on the market has the VRM capacity to run a 3900x...
> 
> Won't be buying ASUS again for a while - I wish EVGA or XFX or some other GPU maker would get into the business of making mobos - it can't be THAT hard!!! (lol)


I read about that there will be a NXZT X570 board soon for AM4 platform


----------



## kaio.alencar

https://www.amd.com/pt/products/chipsets-am4



Is there nothing the community can do? Let's just accept AMD to give Intel an edge over customers. X470 will receive Zen 3 .. X370 may well also receive Zen 3, it has everything X470 has! I invested in a top-of-the-line card and an R7 1700, betting on AMD and it does that, abandoning support for its first Zen customers! Who suffered from ram bugs, and several AGESAS! In Brazil the C6H was very expensive and I invested precisely for support until 2020 and AMD comes to limit the chipset ??? ABSURD. I can't settle for it yet ...


----------



## CentroX

kaio.alencar said:


> https://www.amd.com/pt/products/chipsets-am4
> 
> 
> 
> Is there nothing the community can do? Let's just accept AMD to give Intel an edge over customers. X470 will receive Zen 3 .. X370 may well also receive Zen 3, it has everything X470 has! I invested in a top-of-the-line card and an R7 1700, betting on AMD and it does that, abandoning support for its first Zen customers! Who suffered from ram bugs, and several AGESAS! In Brazil the C6H was very expensive and I invested precisely for support until 2020 and AMD comes to limit the chipset ??? ABSURD. I can't settle for it yet ...


I cant accept it either.


----------



## csf22able

many ppl will buy B550 boards 'cause they have better (or equal) VRM comparing to C6H, and MUCH better RAM overclocking, MSI even have flashback button, so older boards can't compete to new one, it will be hard to sale C6H


----------



## Brko

kaio.alencar said:


> https://www.amd.com/pt/products/chipsets-am4
> 
> 
> 
> Is there nothing the community can do? Let's just accept AMD to give Intel an edge over customers. X470 will receive Zen 3 .. X370 may well also receive Zen 3, it has everything X470 has! I invested in a top-of-the-line card and an R7 1700, betting on AMD and it does that, abandoning support for its first Zen customers! Who suffered from ram bugs, and several AGESAS! In Brazil the C6H was very expensive and I invested precisely for support until 2020 and AMD comes to limit the chipset ??? ABSURD. I can't settle for it yet ...


AMD is not a red cross or caritas. AMD is capitalistic corporation. All that PR nonsense from Lisa, Mark and Robert about being here for customers and that AMD is user-friendly company is an utter bulls**it. 
AMD had hard times with that failed experiment called Bulldozer and only thing they could rely on are their devoted buyers (in time of faildozer, l had Sandy Bridge). Thus the bulls**t story about how they care.

When Ryzen came out, they closed the gap but there was still work to do. Myself, like you guys, decided to help AMD and be early adopter, ditching perfectly good Sandy Bridge setup in favor of flagship C6H board and 1st gen Ryzen and also been thru multiple BIOS and Agesa updates and giving feedbacks to community.

Now, AMD beats Intel in everything. And now, we, the early adopters are nothing more than useless cheap assh***s who doesnt want to buy new and expensive motherboard for the latest procesor, to AMD and MBO makers. The same thing will be on AM5 socket and DDR5. Early adopters will be fu**ed in the end. So never again l will be an early adopter for AMD. Next time l buy 2nd hand merch and AMD nor MBO makers dont get a single cent from me.

AMD = Intel and vice versa. Dont be a fanboy. Listen to yourself and your wallet.

Until then, my C6H and Zen2 will be good enough for 1440P 60FPS singleplayer gaming.


----------



## east river

Corporations aren't your friends, they aren't evil or your enemies either. You as a consumer only have a professional relationship with companies, not a personal one.

The only reason why Zen 1 was such a good deal (including motherboards) and why Zen 2 was supported on the earliest AM4 motherboards is because AMD was an underdog and they had to gain market share after losing to intel for 5+ years. You can't take that for granted, AMD is a corporation and profit oriented, they are not a charity. Don't be a fanboy, don't get emotional with companies, and just buy from the company that offers the best value.


----------



## pipould

Brko said:


> AMD is not a red cross or caritas. AMD is capitalistic corporation. All that PR nonsense from Lisa, Mark and Robert about being here for customers and that AMD is user-friendly company is an utter bulls**it.
> AMD had hard times with that failed experiment called Bulldozer and only thing they could rely on are their devoted buyers (in time of faildozer, l had Sandy Bridge). Thus the bulls**t story about how they care.
> 
> When Ryzen came out, they closed the gap but there was still work to do. Myself, like you guys, decided to help AMD and be early adopter, ditching perfectly good Sandy Bridge setup in favor of flagship C6H board and 1st gen Ryzen and also been thru multiple BIOS and Agesa updates and giving feedbacks to community.
> 
> Now, AMD beats Intel in everything. And now, we, the early adopters are nothing more than useless cheap assh***s who doesnt want to buy new and expensive motherboard for the latest procesor, to AMD and MBO makers. The same thing will be on AM5 socket and DDR5. Early adopters will be fu**ed in the end. So never again l will be an early adopter for AMD. Next time l buy 2nd hand merch and AMD nor MBO makers dont get a single cent from me.
> 
> AMD = Intel and vice versa. Dont be a fanboy. Listen to yourself and your wallet.
> 
> Until then, my C6H and Zen2 will be good enough for 1440P 60FPS singleplayer gaming.


Early adopters aren't ****ed... it's already 3 years.... It's more a question of planned obsolescence in my option.

If 5xxx is compatible with my ch6, then fine for upgrade, if not, then I'll just wait whenever. Changing mobo is too annoying. 

Sent from my Oneplus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miiksu

if X370 won't get new Zen3 bios update then I skip the launch and I wait for better times: I have already 3950X but this 5950X is faster. I don't need it but I want and I skip it if needed. AMD lose money but mobo makers will win.


----------



## warpuck

My bottom line support it or I will wait until DDR 5 matures. Therefore no ZEN 3 purchases until that happens. I can wait.
So what if the CPU has some features a 370/470 can't support? If it does do more with less at a cost efficient price?
At least you may get me to buy a CPU before DDR 5. I repeat I can wait.

Same marketing crap as in buying a 2020 vehicle.
Infotainment? Driving on I-94 is entertaining if you are paying attention to the dipshiza moves people do, when aiming the rolling the latest belchfire status symbol.
I don't buy a new one of those whenever the style status changes either.


----------



## T[]RK

I solved problem with Ryzen 4000/5000 support on my Crosshair VI Extreme - just sold it. For exact same price i bought it. Now i can buy both: new motherboard and new CPU.


----------



## oile

T[]RK said:


> I solved problem with Ryzen 4000/5000 support on my Crosshair VI Extreme - just sold it. For exact same price i bought it. Now i can buy both: new motherboard and new CPU.


Lol. How did you sell it at the same price?


----------



## T[]RK

oile said:


> Lol. How did you sell it at the same price?


Easy, i got it for just 13k (~$199) with shipping and tax from DE to RU.  At local stores it’s overpriced now - 21к (~$271). Sold for same 13k.


----------



## Brko

In Russia, there are still X370-based boards in stores??? 3 and a half years old MBOs are still selling as new? Wow


----------



## T[]RK

Brko said:


> In Russia, there are still X370-based boards in stores??? 3 and a half years old MBOs are still selling as new? Wow


Yep. When 3300X was out of stock around the world - we just got it.  On today i no longer can find it. But still a lot 3500X anyway. Also Renoir PRO CPU...

So, basicly “big delay”.


----------



## harrysun

Upgrated from AMD Phenom II X4 BE 955 (2011) to Zen1 on day one (2017) with this mobo and never regreted it. I do not have these application/games need additional power. The GPU is more interesting for my new upcomming HP Reverb G2 -- as replacement for the Facbook locked Oculus CV1


----------



## warpuck

My 1st AM4 was a prime + B350. I can definitely say never again with the cheap stuff. Well if I am going to do a HTPC then running the minimum is OK because it should be silent.


----------



## roco_smith

I have the CH6E pair with 3900X, CCX overclock 44.00-44.00-43.00-42.00ghz and Samsung Bdie 8GB x4 kit Overclock to 3800mhz , very happy with the perfomance in my games and multitask app so for me my main upgrade priority will be my old good served graphic card GTX 1070 , I just waiting for the launch of the big navi and restock of the RTX 3000 series to choose the right one for me .Since is the end of life of AM4 platform , I will keep my actual X370 set up until the launch of AM5 socket


----------



## xzamples

just upgraded to a 3800x from a 1800x

docmp enabled

and first thing i notice, 3800x temps are high, even at idle... hits 70c+ and the fans rev up... i'm just browsing the web...

i had to set power plan to power saver from ryzen balanced

i even set fans to silent on asus ai suite and put all fans on silent in the bios

any help?


----------



## dev1ance

xzamples said:


> and first thing i notice, 3800x temps are high, even at idle... hits 70c+ and the fans rev up... i'm just browsing the web...


High idle is abnormal. Check your voltages. My 3700x with PBO idled high 30s-low 40s, temps just jumped often under load to 70s even with an AIO.


----------



## theantipop91

csf22able said:


> many ppl will buy B550 boards 'cause they have better (or equal) VRM comparing to C6H, and MUCH better RAM overclocking, MSI even have flashback button, so older boards can't compete to new one, it will be hard to sale C6H


That's exactly what I did. Sold my C6H for $150 AUD, and purchased the Aorus B550 Pro AC for $230AUD. So not a massive difference, and the B550 brings a multitude of changes, including same VRMs, onboard wifi, 2.5gb ethernet, PCIe4, 2x M.2s etc. Plus the ability to upgrade to Ryzen 5000, if I want to switch out my 3600.


----------



## voxson5

Didn't 1usmus promise to "open the door" (or something) to let zen 3 into the ch6?


----------



## theantipop91

voxson5 said:


> Didn't 1usmus promise to "open the door" (or something) to let zen 3 into the ch6?


He is denying that now - has replied to someone saying that there is "not a chance" C6H will get Zen 3 support.


----------



## Brko

voxson5 said:


> Didn't 1usmus promise to "open the door" (or something) to let zen 3 into the ch6?


He "opened the curtain" somewhere in may. That same curtain was closed by him day or two after Zen3 presentation saying "not a chance". 

Find my post, l linked both twitter statements.


----------



## Brko

voxson5 said:


> Didn't 1usmus promise to "open the door" (or something) to let zen 3 into the ch6?


He "opened the curtain" somewhere in may. That same curtain was closed by him day or two after Zen3 presentation saying "not a chance". 

Find my post, l linked both twitter statements.


----------



## Naeem

My Ryzen 1800X has DEAD IO side it gets detected by the board but GPU does not work it gives me error code 90 i was unsure if it was my board or CPU i baught Crosshair VIII hero and put 1800X in it with old wroking bios that supports ryzen 1800x and i got same VGA led and error code 90 on it as well


----------



## xzamples

dev1ance said:


> High idle is abnormal. Check your voltages. My 3700x with PBO idled high 30s-low 40s, temps just jumped often under load to 70s even with an AIO.


I disabled PBO, idles around 44c

I'm on an AIO


----------



## kaio.alencar

Brko said:


> He "opened the curtain" somewhere in may. That same curtain was closed by him day or two after Zen3 presentation saying "not a chance".
> 
> Find my post, l linked both twitter statements.


Did not keep the word, I saw it.
Apparently I will have to buy a 3700x or 3800x and give up waiting for support. Since I'm using an Athlon while waiting since my 1700 went to the RMA. Changing the motherboard is not an option, very difficult to sell in my country.


----------



## Alpi

Lol ! Pls, be a bit less condemning !
I mean, "not keep the word" and also he named as a "liar" a few days earlier if I remember well.
He hasnt got influence to many things that could possibly change till may. What if he just wanted to tell some good news at may, just because things seemed, it would happen but its changed now. Just because things sometimes changing. Why would he told if he knew it's wont happening. Not deserve to treat even a "liar" I guess, without knowing any decent background infos over that two twitt posts written half year appart.
No offense, just I think its not really fair.


----------



## kaio.alencar

I am not condemning nor did I have this as an objective. I may have expressed myself badly xD


----------



## Lurcher99

I just wonder, how much performance I will gain if I upgrade from Ryzen 7 1800x to Ryzen 9 3900x, considering price droping in folowing months because of new ZEN3 proc coming?


----------



## roco_smith

Lurcher99 said:


> I just wonder, how much performance I will gain if I upgrade from Ryzen 7 1800x to Ryzen 9 3900x, considering price droping in folowing months because of new ZEN3 proc coming?


I put in that way , I owned a Ryzen 1800X Cinebench single score around 375 ,multi core score 3500 points -Upgrading to 3900X CR20 single core score 525 / multi core score 8010


----------



## pipould

Wait... 8010 your 3900x? What frequencies ?

Sent from my Oneplus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## xzamples

*** is wrong with my 3800x (on aio) why is it hitting such high temps, i'm just playing pes 2021...

i even disabled pbo and changed power plan to power saver


----------



## Lurcher99

xzamples said:


> View attachment 2463028
> 
> 
> *** is wrong with my 3800x (on aio) why is it hitting such high temps, i'm just playing pes 2021...
> 
> i even disabled pbo and changed power plan to power saver


Your idle CPU temp is way too high!
Two things I would check in your place, Thermal Paste and AiO working state, rotation of fans (and pump).
It's definitly something wrong with your cooling and not actual overclocking...


----------



## The Sandman

xzamples said:


> *** is wrong with my 3800x (on aio) why is it hitting such high temps, i'm just playing pes 2021...
> 
> i even disabled pbo and changed power plan to power saver


I never intend to belittle anyone so please don't be offended. I also realize you've been here a while and most likely are aware but
I wanted to ask if the AIO is new. If so I've read where a new user/s didn't realize there's a protective film over the water block face.


----------



## pony-tail

I have not been on here for a while , Just checking to be sure that the C6E is NOT getting support for Zen 3 ! - if this is so I will skip Zen 3 and wait for the new full platform .


----------



## Fight Game

theres like a 51% chance it will not. and a 49% chance that someone will create a bios (either hacked by someone that knows what they're doing, or from ASus themselves) that will work for us. Those are my estimates. Regardless of percentages, the short answer is we just don't know. AMD has officially said no, but with the size of our bios, there's really no reason why it couldn't. I can understand them wanting people to buy new boards, so they can make more money. But with these upcoming ryzens being the last of the AM4 slot, the mass majority will just skip it, because not many will buy a new board that will only fit 1 generation of cpu and then have to buy a new board and cpu again for the next generation. imo, AMD stands to lose out on a lot of money. I have a 3600x and would buy a new 5600x in a heartbeat if my board supported it. But I'm not spending another couple hundred bucks on a board that I will only use 6 months or so before a much bigger badder cpu is released and needs a new socket


----------



## xzamples

Lurcher99 said:


> Your idle CPU temp is way too high!
> Two things I would check in your place, Thermal Paste and AiO working state, rotation of fans (and pump).
> It's definitly something wrong with your cooling and not actual overclocking...


the AIO Kraken X works fine, because I just swapped out the 1800x and everything was working fine

i definitely do think it might either be the arctic silver ceramique 2 thermal paste or that i tightened the cooler on the cpu too tightly



The Sandman said:


> I never intend to belittle anyone so please don't be offended. I also realize you've been here a while and most likely are aware but
> I wanted to ask if the AIO is new. If so I've read where a new user/s didn't realize there's a protective film over the water block face.


not offended at all!

the AIO is not new, i was using it with a 1800x before upgrading to a 3800x


----------



## harrysun

pony-tail said:


> I have not been on here for a while , Just checking to be sure that the C6E is NOT getting support for Zen 3 ! - if this is so I will skip Zen 3 and wait for the new full platform .


As early adopter I do not regret the buy of my AMD components. With the B550 and Ryzen 5xxxx combo we have a really mature platform which seams to be the new reference. So going R5x with fast DDR4 is in my opinion more durable then a whole new platform with all it's quirks and glitches. The good thing is we do not have to buy on day one and see how the prices will develop in the next few months.


----------



## Lurcher99

xzamples said:


> the AIO Kraken X works fine, because I just swapped out the 1800x and everything was working fine
> 
> i definitely do think it might either be the arctic silver ceramique 2 thermal paste or that i tightened the cooler on the cpu too tightly
> 
> 
> 
> not offended at all!
> 
> the AIO is not new, i was using it with a 1800x before upgrading to a 3800x


Tell us if you fixed the problem, I hope it's just thermal paste...


----------



## warpuck

I have tried cleaning a AIO. Not a good idea. It is really hard to reassemble and keep it from leaking. You can epoxy it. The next time it needs cleaning it is scrap.
I ended up buying another radiator. The pump was still good. The old radiator was clogged with as much crud as the pump and heat sink. I learned it was just another temporary solution.
I am still using the old six pipe Cooler Master air cooler that replaced it. That is really why bought the CH6 The AM3 cooler works just fine cooling a Ryzen.
Ryzen AM4 does not get close to the watts a FX-8350 OCed to 4500MHz generated on full load.
I am sure the newer AIOs are better.
BUT I do not know if they use sacrificial anodes in them to calm down the reaction that caused the crud.
Or just use some version of Dexcool.


----------



## Hama

Someone tried the series "XT" on the CHVI?


----------



## Fight Game

Hama said:


> Someone tried the series "XT" on the CHVI?


I haven't personally, but yes, many have. works fine.


----------



## pony-tail

harrysun said:


> As early adopter I do not regret the buy of my AMD components. With the B550 and Ryzen 5xxxx combo we have a really mature platform which seams to be the new reference. So going R5x with fast DDR4 is in my opinion more durable then a whole new platform with all it's quirks and glitches. The good thing is we do not have to buy on day one and see how the prices will develop in the next few months.


Once the bugs were ironed out the C6E has been a stellar platform although the 3950X is a pi55 poor overclocker I have 2 neither overclock . they are on identical systems one with windows one with Linux Mint , Could dual boot but can not run both at once that way .
I am hoping to get a similar result ( or better ) from Zen 4 as it looks as if I am skipping Zen 3 - My gaming Pc is not that flash ( 3700X with 16 gb ram and 5700Xt on an X470 Asrock Taichi - now that is a platform that has issues )


----------



## CubanB

I hold out hope that one day, something will be available, but even if it is.. it won't be announced until after Jan 2021. Perhaps even longer.. it could even be another six months after that. Even the 5700X or 5600 won't be available until then. Everything in the next few months is aimed at promoting premium products, high prices and the latest boards.

I'd be surprised if there is never any support, but the goal is to direct sales to 400 and 500 series motherboards. Basically.. X570 and B550. Don't bet on there being support, and don't expect it to be 100% reliable or bug free. If you need a 5000 series CPU there's better options. Because it'll be newer, solid VRM, better BIOS support, PCB layouts etc. But I do think there's a chance, 12 months from now that something will be available. Official or unofficial. If the Biostar A320 could get support for 3950X, the CH VI should get support for 5800X or 5900X. And it'll run it fine assuming the BIOS is well made.


----------



## Dave001

pony-tail said:


> Once the bugs were ironed out the C6E has been a stellar platform



Funny how two people can own the exact same product, and have two completely different views on it.

After owning the C6E, I will never again purchase another Asus product.
Their tech support is horrible, faults that I attempted to get fixed when I first purchased the board, nearly two years ago, are still in the current BIOS.
I've seen several beta BIOS's show up on this forum, with numerous faults, only to be released by Asus a month or so later, with a new version number, and all the same faults (a quick check with a hex editor, shows them to be identical).
Take a look at the "Radiator Fans" section in the C6E BIOS, everything is labelled incorrectly, not what I expect from a top tier offering.
The sleep and resume bugs still haven't been sorted out in what, the last 4 BIOS's.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Dave001 said:


> The sleep and resume bugs still haven't been sorted out in what, the last 4 BIOS's.


Well, it had to be fixed at some point.









ROG Crosshair VII overclocking thread


The Swedish Asus rep posted a official statement at Sweclockers Asus.David Asus ♥ ★ PlatsHägerstenRegistreradSep 2006 Här kommer vår officiella kommentar: "ASUS will follow AMD’s decision: beta BIOS support for 400-series motherboards will be ready starting in Jan/2021, all ASUS X470, B450 &...




www.overclock.net





There, Shamino shared a beta BIOS for the C7H (basically same board as ours, they've always shared the same bugs and features, even that infamous release with the bugged mouse support in BIOS, lol) that fixes fabric clock set to half speed after resuming from sleep, and it also includes the PBO FMAX enhancer feature.

That work should eventually find its way to our board.


----------



## Miiksu

I had at very beginning memory issues, slow boot and sometimes weird power lock downs. I had couple days a go power lock down. It's now very rare and stable at current stage. It's a bit sad now no support for 5000-series. This old horse is still very capable running new CPUs. I'm using now running 3200-14 memory at 3800-16 and all four lines been used to get 32 GB memory.


----------



## csf22able

if C7H get a beta for Zen3 then we have a chance for ryzen 5xxx support on C6H, it may come unofficially, probably via modded bios. We know that C6\7 share the same AGESA code for Zen2 (Combo PI V1). The only bad thing - we will never get an update on PCB and RAM overclocking (which is far outdated comparing to best b550 boards)


----------



## xzamples

Lurcher99 said:


> Tell us if you fixed the problem, I hope it's just thermal paste...


Well, I bought some deepcool thermal paste and it seems to maybe have done the trick, but i have to put the power plan on power saving

I honestly hate how aggressively Ryzen boosts and it runs hot

Also, I was wondering if anybody used GD 9000 thermal paste from ali express? it's cheap and there's a lot of reviews of it on youtube



Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.com


----------



## ortizjammet

csf22able said:


> if C7H get a beta for Zen3 then we have a chance for ryzen 5xxx support on C6H, it may come unofficially, probably via modded bios. We know that C6\7 share the same AGESA code for Zen2 (Combo PI V1). The only bad thing - we will never get an update on PCB and RAM overclocking (which is far outdated comparing to best b550 boards)


yeah, and C6 is way different than C7 and C8 because of t-topology vs daisy chain. overclockers managed to get around DDR4-4600 with this board though, I think thats enough for zen3.


----------



## CubanB

It's a shame that motherboards in the last 12 months don't use T-Topology anymore. I don't expect them all to use it, but some should. That's one of the best things about this board. I'm not sure what the point is of having 4 slots. You could say that 2 of them are for future upgrade, but what's the point, if it is going to cripple your stability/speeds. Ryzen doesn't benefit much over 3800mhz, so I don't really understand the point of Daisy Chain. You can reach those speeds easily on this board (for example), even with T-Topology.


----------



## csf22able

ortizjammet said:


> yeah, and C6 is way different than C7 and C8 because of t-topology vs daisy chain. overclockers managed to get around DDR4-4600 with this board though, I think thats enough for zen3.


topology doesn't limit the CPU support


----------



## pony-tail

Dave001 said:


> Funny how two people can own the exact same product, and have two completely different views on it.
> 
> After owning the C6E, I will never again purchase another Asus product.
> Their tech support is horrible, faults that I attempted to get fixed when I first purchased the board, nearly two years ago, are still in the current BIOS.
> I've seen several beta BIOS's show up on this forum, with numerous faults, only to be released by Asus a month or so later, with a new version number, and all the same faults (a quick check with a hex editor, shows them to be identical).
> Take a look at the "Radiator Fans" section in the C6E BIOS, everything is labelled incorrectly, not what I expect from a top tier offering.
> The sleep and resume bugs still haven't been sorted out in what, the last 4 BIOS's.


I am not running liquid cooling , just air cooling ( Noctua 15s with added fan ) so not somewhere I need to go but I will check it out .


----------



## pony-tail

Follow up to previous post , checked it out and not finding the issue - what exactly is mislabeled ?


----------



## Dave001

pony-tail said:


> Follow up to previous post , checked it out and not finding the issue - what exactly is mislabeled ?


You can see them here.

















Also "Fan Smoothing" has never worked, and if you check "VDDP Voltage", it has never shown the correct value.









I've opened several tickets with Asus tech support attempting to get these faults rectified, but they are all still there.


----------



## Alpi

I use GD900 and it's really superb !


----------



## pony-tail

Dave001 said:


> You can see them here.
> 
> View attachment 2463550
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463551
> 
> 
> Also "Fan Smoothing" has never worked, and if you check "VDDP Voltage", it has never shown the correct value.
> 
> View attachment 2463552
> 
> 
> I've opened several tickets with Asus tech support attempting to get these faults rectified, but they are all still there.


you are pushing yours harder than I am (ram timings in particular ) I am just running DOCP . I have the latest bios and running a 3900x I am using the machine for video work and it is stable so they were things that had not even come up on my radar . when I first got the board I had issues overclocking the 1800x especially memory , by the time I swapped the CPU out for a 2700X ram compatibility was sorted . As soon as a bios was available for the 3000 series ,I got the 3950X it was not stable till a couple of bioses later but very good now . I have an Asrock X470 Taichi and and a C7H . I use the Taichi for gaming ( too flakey for work use ) and Not overly happy with the C7H . I had a Gigabyte X470 Gaming 7 board ( bought one , sound did not work returned it got a second dud then got a refund and bought the Asrock Taichi - Should have got a sound card and kept the Gigabyte . But generally I have had very minor issues with Asus boards . The gaming 7 is the only Dud Gigabyte board so far . Do not know anything about MSI boards of late but the last Micro Atx MSI board e got was (and still is fine) - b350 and running my old 1800X and a gtx1060 for my grand daughter to game on -originally It was just a cheap mobo that I could put some of my old bits on to make a Pc for her for "Uni " yeah right - University of Steam !
I got conned .


----------



## datspike

GD900 is generally in the good not best category, but price wise it can't be beaten. Also quite easy to apply, no problems with fast drying.


----------



## Alpi

I like it very much ! Use basically everywhere since I bought my first one. I guess "good" vs. "top" category shouldn't mean more than a very few degree diff and GD900 has one of the best compound what is nominal for good spread and as just You merntioned its very long lasting what also not a bad thing. (not the most critical but very useful, also easily change the pic. after a month or two compared 1-2 degree disadvantage into advantage at some possible cases (possible  ) )


----------



## jobbus

Has anyone tested these new chipset drivers? rev 2.10.13.408
https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370


----------



## Dave001

jobbus said:


> Has anyone tested these new chipset drivers? rev 2.10.13.408
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370


Can't even install it to test it.


----------



## NDS322

jobbus said:


> Has anyone tested these new chipset drivers? rev 2.10.13.408
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370


It works fine for me.


----------



## Akex

@Dave001 Hi, how do you get the CPU at 4.4Ghz with a 102Mhz FSB? Me for my part on the same bios as you when I am above FSB 101 mhz that deactivates all and passes me the CPU on a multiplier x37. With a 101 MHz FSB I have the boost to 4.4 GHz. Can you share your bios configuration in .txt format? I appreciate it.


----------



## Dave001

Akex said:


> @Dave001 Hi, how do you get the CPU at 4.4Ghz with a 102Mhz FSB? Me for my part on the same bios as you when I am above FSB 101 mhz that deactivates all and passes me the CPU on a multiplier x37. With a 101 MHz FSB I have the boost to 4.4 GHz. Can you share your bios configuration in .txt format? I appreciate it.


Sorry, I'm running 7901 Bios now, forgot to update the info in the sig, here's my setting I'm using at the moment.


----------



## Akex

Dave001 said:


> Sorry, I'm running 7901 Bios now, forgot to update the info in the sig, here's my setting I'm using at the moment.


Thanks, with your help I found out why above FSB 101mhz all were disabled. I left the Core Performance Boost on Auto, passing to Activate, with FSB 104 everything is ok. Thank you for taking the time to post your .txt
It remains for me to redo the OC of the boost: D Even if 4.4 Ghz in SC is largely sufficient.


----------



## Dave001

Akex said:


> Thanks, with your help I found out why above FSB 101mhz all were disabled. I left the Core Performance Boost on Auto, passing to Activate, with FSB 104 everything is ok. Thank you for taking the time to post your .txt
> It remains for me to redo the OC of the boost: D Even if 4.4 Ghz in SC is largely sufficient.


No problem, glad to help. 
104mhz, doing well there, I can't even boot with anything higher then 102 on my system.


If anyone's interested, I got the latest chipset drivers installed.
Had to uninstall the previous chipset drivers, but they where not listed in programs and features, so I had to use this Microsoft trouble shooter



https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/17588/windows-fix-problems-that-block-programs-being-installed-or-removed



Had to run the trouble shooter 5 times, and remove the power plan and drivers separately.
AMD Ryzen Power Plan
AMD GPIO Driver
AMD PSP Driver
AMD PCI Driver
AMD SMBus Driver

Chipset drivers installed no problem after that.


----------



## ortizjammet

Akex said:


> @Dave001 Hi, how do you get the CPU at 4.4Ghz with a 102Mhz FSB? Me for my part on the same bios as you when I am above FSB 101 mhz that deactivates all and passes me the CPU on a multiplier x37. With a 101 MHz FSB I have the boost to 4.4 GHz. Can you share your bios configuration in .txt format? I appreciate it.


Go to Tweaker's paradise, Force OC Mode Disabled.


----------



## Ashura

Guys, how is the compatibility of this board with 3950x?

BIOS ver. 7704 does mention 3950x support. is it the go to Bios version?


----------



## Akex

Ashura said:


> Guys, how is the compatibility of this board with 3950x?
> 
> BIOS ver. 7704 does mention 3950x support. is it the go to Bios version?


Good


----------



## pipould

Hi All,

Do you remember which is the latest BIOS to enable PCIe Gen 4 ? Going for Pcie gen 4 GPU I'd need to flashback the motherboard. I think I'd loose the per ccx oc maybe but well...


----------



## Artyom Ka.

pipould said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do you remember which is the latest BIOS to enable PCIe Gen 4 ? Going for Pcie gen 4 GPU I'd need to flashback the motherboard. I think I'd loose the per ccx oc maybe but well...


Version 7306


----------



## Akex

pipould said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do you remember which is the latest BIOS to enable PCIe Gen 4 ? Going for Pcie gen 4 GPU I'd need to flashback the motherboard. I think I'd loose the per ccx oc maybe but well...


Make an OC with EDC / TDC / PPT


----------



## pipould

Artyom Ka. said:


> Version 7306


Nice  

Would a simple flash via flashback to the trick or something extra needs to be done ?

Sent from my Oneplus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## pipould

Akex said:


> Make an OC with EDC / TDC / PPT


Yes, that was my previous way of doing until per ccx came out. 

Sent from my Oneplus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## mito1172

pipould said:


> Nice
> 
> Would a simple flash via flashback to the trick or something extra needs to be done ?
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus 7 using Tapatalk


Before running the USB BIOS Flashback tool, please rename the BIOS file (C6H.CAP) using BIOSRenamer."


----------



## pipould

mito1172 said:


> Before running the USB BIOS Flashback tool, please rename the BIOS file (C6H.CAP) using BIOSRenamer."


Yup clear 

Sent from my Oneplus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## RossiOCUK

Has this board now been officially removed from ASUS support site?


----------



## Miiksu

RossiOCUK said:


> Has this board now been officially removed from ASUS support site?


it's still here. They changed the path. 






ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO | ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global


ROG Crosshair VI hero features stunning Aura Sync RGB LED illumination, and support customizable 3D-printed parts; SupremeFX audio plus M.2 and USB 3.1 for your X370 gaming rig



rog.asus.com


----------



## RossiOCUK

Miiksu said:


> it's still here. They changed the path.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO | ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global
> 
> 
> ROG Crosshair VI hero features stunning Aura Sync RGB LED illumination, and support customizable 3D-printed parts; SupremeFX audio plus M.2 and USB 3.1 for your X370 gaming rig
> 
> 
> 
> rog.asus.com


Ah, okay thanks


----------



## Pilotasso

Artyom Ka. said:


> Version 7306


Hmm... I got 7401 with access to PCI gen 4.


----------



## Artyom Ka.

Pilotasso said:


> Hmm... I got 7401 with access to PCI gen 4.


Yes you do. But this version is no longer available on the asus support page, so I cannot recommend it
It has been a while since then, the 7401 was some sort of a "beta" bios, so it did not show up on the asus site - only at the forums.








CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7401.rar


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com




Here is a link in case *pipould needs it*


----------



## pipould

Artyom Ka. said:


> Yes you do. But this version is no longer available on the asus support page, so I cannot recommend it
> It has been a while since then, the 7401 was some sort of a "beta" bios, so it did not show up on the asus site - only at the forums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-7401.rar
> 
> 
> Shared with Dropbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link in case *pipould needs it*


Thanks a lot  I have to say I don't know what's the difference between the bioses now, on my 3900x I saw almost no difference, no stability difference, no fan bug, no cold boot issue...

Sent from my Oneplus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sentinela

Im using the latest bios on my C6E, just installed the bitspower monoblock, paired with a 3950X. So my question: does X370 PCIE 4.0 bios works fine? Does it perform well with the 4.0 NVME drivers?


----------



## ortizjammet

Sentinela said:


> Im using the latest bios on my C6E, just installed the bitspower monoblock, paired with a 3950X. So my question: does X370 PCIE 4.0 bios works fine? Does it perform well with the 4.0 NVME drivers?


it does negotiate properly pcie 4.0 on earlier bioses (7306 or earlier). enable at your own risk ofcourse. you can tell us about your experience.


----------



## Akex

Dave001 said:


> No problem, glad to help.
> 104mhz, doing well there, I can't even boot with anything higher then 102 on my system.


Does OCCT with the AVX2 instruction set on a single thread give you complete stability? I don't know how you did your stress test, but in my case the AVX2 = crash.
You have the possibility when you have the time, to see if it works well for you, because for my part I realized that AVX2 poses problems, whatever the voltage / frequency of the turbo boost, even the original one.


----------



## pipould

ortizjammet said:


> it does negotiate properly pcie 4.0 on earlier bioses (7306 or earlier). enable at your own risk ofcourse. you can tell us about your experience.


Was able to flashback to 7401. I can't recall why the bios was taken out... I'll have to mess a bit with PBO due to poor boost frequencies but nothing bad


----------



## Dr. Vodka

So, Gigabyte is rolling out their Zen3 BIOSes for B450 and X470 boards, F60b

What's interesting is that they're using AGESA ComboPI *V2* 1.1.0.0c on a 16MB BIOS size (exclusive to 500 series boards until now)










and including all AM4 relevant microcodes (even Summit and Pinnacle!)

Chances of 300 series boards getting support at some point in the future, either from some community hacked together 400 series BIOS made to work, or from the manufacturers themselves releasing a "no warranty, no nothing" beta BIOS at some point for whoever wants to give it a try just got much, much higher.

At least for Gigabyte boards. We'll see what ASUS does for their 400 series boards...


----------



## ortizjammet

pipould said:


> Was able to flashback to 7401. I can't recall why the bios was taken out... I'll have to mess a bit with PBO due to poor boost frequencies but nothing bad


CSM bug something something, i think


----------



## pipould

Update: RTX 3070 installed still showing 3.0 in GPU despite Gen4 in bios. Any clue ?


----------



## Akex

pipould said:


> Update: RTX 3070 installed still showing 3.0 in GPU despite Gen4 in bios. Any clue ?


Have you enabled PCIE4 in AMD CBS?

Edit : I see that on HFR you say you succeeded ^^


----------



## pipould

Akex said:


> Have you enabled PCIE4 in AMD CBS?
> 
> Edit : I see that on HFR you say you succeeded ^^


Until I opened GPUZ ^^

Sent from my Oneplus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## pipould

Well, going to 7306 did the trick, PCIE4.0 enabled !


----------



## proilyxa

pipould said:


> Well, going to 7306 did the trick, PCIE4.0 enabled !
> 
> View attachment 2464061


Hello! Could you do test in games between pcie3 and pcie4. 2-3 games


----------



## pipould

proilyxa said:


> Hello! Could you do test in games between pcie3 and pcie4. 2-3 games


PCIE4.0:










PCIE3.0:










Timespy is marginaly faster in 4.0.

All this in actual gaming conditions, not "perf bench".

I'd expect PCIE4.0 to be consistantly faster and better the card is the more difference should be. Though, is it better to have 7306 bios with weaker PBO than newer bios with better PBO... IDK


----------



## Akex

Do the test in 720p with the graphics at least if you want to see the real contribution of GEN4, here the results are boff vs a bigger PBO.


----------



## pipould

Akex said:


> Do the test in 720p with the graphics at least if you want to see the real contribution of GEN4, here the results are boff vs a bigger PBO.


I don't play in 720p, no sense to put your setup in a configuration which isn't your daily. And yes, it's likely so that a bigger PBO is more interesting.


----------



## Akex

I am not saying to play in 720p, I am saying that if you want to see the real contribution vs the gen3 you have to decrease the GPU load.
For the future DirectStorage technology you will be able to get an idea of the gain.


----------



## oile

It seems that ECS A320 has gotten latest agesa v2 1.1.0.0 with renoir and vermeer 5000 series support.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323292802692771841


----------



## Brko

Where did you notice AGESA V2 1.1.0.0 info?


----------



## pipould

Akex said:


> I am not saying to play in 720p, I am saying that if you want to see the real contribution vs the gen3 you have to decrease the GPU load.
> For the future DirectStorage technology you will be able to get an idea of the gain.


Well,

I crosschecked and 790x bios consistently gives me worse performance than 7306.

* Due to pcie 4.0, mostly

Sent from my Oneplus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## PopeBenedict

I just bought this kit: 16GB G.Skill Trident Z Neo DDR4 PC 3800 CL14 KIT (2X8GB) 16GTZN NEO. I want to pair this kit into my C6H mobo which is running the latest BIOS (7901) and I would like to know if any of you have managed to get this memory to run and what timings are you using.

Thanks!


----------



## oile

Brko said:


> Where did you notice AGESA V2 1.1.0.0 info?


From gigabyte bios latest wave, combo Pi v2 1.1.0.0 brings support for renoir and vermeer cleaning more to still have support for first gen ryzens!


----------



## Brko

Yes, l saw Gigabyte F60 BIOS. But my question was for this ECS A320 board


----------



## oile

Brko said:


> Yes, l saw Gigabyte F60 BIOS. But my question was for this ECS A320 board


Take a look to the twitt I've linked and the review in it


----------



## shockGG

oile said:


> Take a look to the twitt I've linked and the review in it




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322153362767294465
Google Translate says:
・ECS
Renoir compatible with A320 (private? With the latest BIOS)
・[Gigabyte]
Renoir / Vermeer compatible with B450 (beta)

Not sure what AGESA version is on the ECS board, I'm pretty sure just because it supports Renoir doesn't mean it'll support Vermeer. Matisse isn't supposed to be supported on A320 either yet here we are so who knows.


----------



## csf22able

as i said before there is no real technical reason for not making zen3 support, only marketing crap and greed of mobo vendors. We still have a chance that somebody will modify future ASUS bios to make it usable with C6H


----------



## Miiksu

csf22able said:


> as i said before there is no real technical reason for not making zen3 support, only marketing crap and greed of mobo vendors. We still have a chance that somebody will modify future ASUS bios to make it usable with C6H


yup, AMD is now leading with CPUs and GPU are about the same and SAM. They starting to get greedy because they can but they should not. We have corona crisis and people now less and less money.


----------



## Brko

This about greed of MBO OEM, not about AMD.
MBO OEMs wants to sell new boards.

ASMedia which manufactures ALL AM4 chipsets (except X570) is in Asus ownership and we all know how Asus is user-friendly  

X370 is CAPABLE of running Zen3 (minus PCIE Gen4 which is the least important to me).

X470 Gigabyte Gaming 7 Wifi already have F60C with V2 1.1.0.0 AGESA code so GB owners can run Zen3 CPUs from tomorrow, not waiting for January 2021. But Asus board owners might :/


----------



## oile

Combo v2 1.1.0.0 brings vermeer support (even 1.0.8.1 did) and renoir support as per gigabyte statement.
ECS brought v2 to a A320, confirmed by running a renoir cpu on it.
If amd and Asus want, they could bring support without warranty.
Let's get loud on respective forums


----------



## csf22able

Miiksu said:


> yup, AMD is now leading with CPUs and GPU are about the same and SAM. They starting to get greedy because they can but they should not. We have corona crisis and people now less and less money.


AMD wanna sale more CPU's, only mobo vendors are not happy about Zen3 support for old mobo's =) there was a scandal with a controversional statements from ASUS, they won't provide support even for 400-series chipset but AMD made some pressure on them so ASUS gave up, on the other side they will probably make the beta BIOS in late february 2021, while others make it earlier. It have nothing with virus or how much money ppl have. Besides, we already know that Zen3 will cost 50$ more. Customers are ready to pay such money for new CPU's, changing mobo is not just extra money but also very uncomfortable move on the user side. I can buy cheap mobo on b450 chipset from Gigabyte for a 50$, where is Asus profit from? =) There is no need to buy Asus boards anymore, buying cheap Giga or MSI boards every year have more sense than dealing with Crosshair series.


----------



## Akex

Does the B550 Strix Gaming E have T or S topology? I have 4x8 Bdie and I am selling my C6H but I would like to stay on a T cabling. Thank


----------



## Axilya

Regarding Vermeer support on this board, I sincerely hope this is 100% wrong and the modding community prevail_s (because **** blocking any sort of tinkering through firmware. "Right-to-repair" kind of BS - Let me blow my **** up if I want to through experimentation.)_, but let's not hold our breath for too long: 


























Shamino/ASUS Team, if you are reading this, I for one would greatly appreciate Zen 5000 series support on Crosshair VI. I would be willing to pay a small premium for that, as Crosshair VI is better than many current 500 series boards. In many cases it'd be a downgrade, aside the "official" PCIe 4 Support.


----------



## GeorgeKps

Axilya said:


> Regarding Vermeer support on this board, I sincerely hope this is 100% wrong and the modding community prevail_s (because *** blocking any sort of tinkering through firmware. "Right-to-repair" kind of BS - Let me blow my *** up if I want to through experimentation.)_, but let's not hold our breath for too long:
> 
> View attachment 2464371
> 
> View attachment 2464372
> 
> View attachment 2464373
> 
> 
> Shamino/ASUS Team, if you are reading this, I for one would greatly appreciate Zen 5000 series support on Crosshair VI. I would be willing to pay a small premium for that, as Crosshair VI is better than many current 500 series boards. In many cases it'd be a downgrade, aside the "official" PCIe 4 Support.


Then AMD should apologise for promising socket support through 2020. I paid around €280 for this board to have socket support as promised. 
AMD hasn't honoured it.


----------



## xeizo

GeorgeKps said:


> Then AMD should apologise for promising socket support through 2020. I paid around €280 for this board to have socket support as promised.
> AMD hasn't honoured it.


AMD released XT-models 2020 which means they have, also socket support isn't the same as chipset support

But yes, AFAIK X370 is the exact same silicon as X470 ...


----------



## Brko

My bet is Assus being the culprit here.
We all know how bad many boards were on previous AMD sockets, especially Buldozer generation and prior. MBO ODMs, mostly Assus did not care about AMD. They sold many boards for Intel, their favourite customer, who launched new chipsets and sockets every single year. Feeling is that AMD is under pressure from ODMs so they cut 300 series Zen3 support. Blackmailing AMD for again doing crappy boards...

Now, Assus was FIRST of all ODMs who said "no Zen3 support for older than 500 chipset". Also, Assus was the 1st to jump on nVidia GPP diversion, discarding all AMD GPU products. Assus is not AMD partner nor it ever be. 

As stated before, Assus is ASMedia owner (chipset manufacturer). They love Intel politics "New gen CPU = New MBO" so they will do anything to prevent us "cheapskates" from milking 3 and a half year old flagship MBO. We must buy a new one.

Also, some indications are showing that Assus even paid some "famous" modders for NOT modding BIOSes for boards that are cut off. Not saying these are true, but if true, it would not be hard to believe in that stories (in part in which Assus paying for that  ).

No problem for Vermeer if nit supported. Can see Zen2 thru the end of AM4 on this MBO. Zen4 will arrive in no time, so the new boards and DDR5. Then l will buy a new MBO. That MBO will not have Asus or ROG written anywhere.


----------



## oile

Axilya said:


> Regarding Vermeer support on this board, I sincerely hope this is 100% wrong and the modding community prevail_s (because *** blocking any sort of tinkering through firmware. "Right-to-repair" kind of BS - Let me blow my *** up if I want to through experimentation.)_, but let's not hold our breath for too long:
> 
> View attachment 2464371
> 
> View attachment 2464372
> 
> View attachment 2464373
> 
> 
> Shamino/ASUS Team, if you are reading this, I for one would greatly appreciate Zen 5000 series support on Crosshair VI. I would be willing to pay a small premium for that, as Crosshair VI is better than many current 500 series boards. In many cases it'd be a downgrade, aside the "official" PCIe 4 Support.


Could you please point me to the Discord server wich this comes from?


----------



## Axilya

oile said:


> Could you please point me to the Discord server wich this comes from?


/r/AMD's Discord, on Reddit.


----------



## CentroX

Bullshit by AMD. CH6 is one of the best motherboards ever. It would run Zen3 with ease.

I hope some modder comes through with this as I refuse to pay another 500 euro for a new motherboard.

I was promised AM4 support through 2020, and they did not keep the promise because who thought that they would leave of chipsets?


----------



## Axilya

CentroX said:


> Bullshit by AMD. CH6 is one of the best motherboards ever. It would run Zen3 with ease.
> 
> I hope some modder comes through with this as I refuse to pay another 500 euro for a new motherboard.
> 
> I was promised AM4 support through 2020, and they did not keep the promise because who thought that they would leave of chipsets?


The images I linked are from May, so it's been a while and things might have changed. BUT, end of the day it might not be up to ASUS (even if they agreed to support it). Maybe reviewers will reveal something noteworthy.
A quote from a reputable member:



The Stilt said:


> I don't think the 4th gen. support on 300-series chipset is necessarily "up to the ODMs". It might be, but it just as well might not be.
> Chipset pairing is a real thing, so AMD can definitely prevent the 4th gen. CPUs from booting up on motherboards with 300-series chipset on them, if that makes sense for whatever reason. And thats regardless what the ODMs do, since the ODMs have no power over the PSP.


----------



## StevieP24

CentroX said:


> Bullshit by AMD. CH6 is one of the best motherboards ever. It would run Zen3 with ease.
> 
> I hope some modder comes through with this as I refuse to pay another 500 euro for a new motherboard.
> 
> I was promised AM4 support through 2020, and they did not keep the promise because who thought that they would leave of chipsets?


Would possibly buy a Zen3 for my CH6 but isnt their a new socket coming after this so may as well wait another year for new socket?


----------



## csf22able

Axilya said:


>


lmao, C6H have better VRM than many b450, better ram OC for 4 ram slots and what's wrong with PCB? ECS brought support in A320 board and C6H is not capable? pff


----------



## Brko

Now hear this, now hear this.

I have a solid info personally from a guy who runs Zen3 procesor on... wait for it... X370 GIGABYTE MOTHERBOARD. It has beta BIOS with AGESA code that supports Zen3. PCI-E gen 4 is disabled. Everything is running normal and no problems whatsoever.

So, any story being pushed about "these boards are obsolete" is utter horse$**t.

Since NDA is still at place, later today or tomorrow, l will ask him to provide me CPU-Z validation and some screenshots regarding this. As soon as l get that link, will post it here. Maybe he is nit the only one. Have a feeling that many more will show later today and in days to come with that info.

Stay tuned...


----------



## kaio.alencar

Brko said:


> Now hear this, now hear this.
> 
> I have a solid info personally from a guy who runs Zen3 procesor on... wait for it... X370 GIGABYTE MOTHERBOARD. It has beta BIOS with AGESA code that supports Zen3. PCI-E gen 4 is disabled. Everything is running normal and no problems whatsoever.
> 
> So, any story being pushed about "these boards are obsolete" is utter horse$**t.
> 
> Since NDA is still at place, later today or tomorrow, l will ask him to provide me CPU-Z validation and some screenshots regarding this. As soon as l get that link, will post it here. Maybe he is nit the only one. Have a feeling that many more will show later today and in days to come with that info.
> 
> Stay tuned...


Good to know! If Asus doesn't make bios for C6H I will never buy anything from Asus again. And look, I'm a "fan" of the brand, my setup denounces me, ROG Line GPU, ROG motherboard, ROG custom PSU Cover .. everything will be changed and Asus will no longer enter here. Absurd the lack of "support" until 2020. As hope is the last one that dies, I will wait to get the 3700x, if support comes, I will go to Zen 3, the 3700x money is saved.


----------



## tivook

kaio.alencar said:


> Good to know! If Asus doesn't make bios for C6H I will never buy anything from Asus again. And look, I'm a "fan" of the brand, my setup denounces me, ROG Line GPU, ROG motherboard, ROG custom PSU Cover .. everything will be changed and Asus will no longer enter here. Absurd the lack of "support" until 2020. As hope is the last one that dies, I will wait to get the 3700x, if support comes, I will go to Zen 3, the 3700x money is saved.


It is indeed very poor of AMD and every manufacturer to leave the very top tier x370 boards in the dark.

I fully understand why the entire 300 lineup is a bad idea but The very top tier? CH6 and the likes?

That's like if Mercedes decided not to update old cars for some reason and then someone would ask "-but hey maybe you should at least update your AMG line" and the answer would be no.

That's crazy politics. Expensive gear should get special treatment.


----------



## CentroX

tivook said:


> It is indeed very poor of AMD and every manufacturer to leave the very top tier x370 boards in the dark.
> 
> I fully understand why the entire 300 lineup is a bad idea but The very top tier? CH6 and the likes?
> 
> That's like if Mercedes decided not to update old cars for some reason and then someone would ask "-but hey maybe you should at least update your AMG line" and the answer would be no.
> 
> That's crazy politics. Expensive gear should get special treatment.


I agree wholeheartily. The CH6 is still a premium board. Very poor practice from AMD to block X370 chipsets when it would still work.


----------



## Miiksu

Brko said:


> Now hear this, now hear this.
> 
> I have a solid info personally from a guy who runs Zen3 procesor on... wait for it... X370 GIGABYTE MOTHERBOARD. It has beta BIOS with AGESA code that supports Zen3. PCI-E gen 4 is disabled. Everything is running normal and no problems whatsoever.
> 
> So, any story being pushed about "these boards are obsolete" is utter horse$**t.
> 
> Since NDA is still at place, later today or tomorrow, l will ask him to provide me CPU-Z validation and some screenshots regarding this. As soon as l get that link, will post it here. Maybe he is nit the only one. Have a feeling that many more will show later today and in days to come with that info.
> 
> Stay tuned...


Wow. That settles it then. No more Asus brand.


----------



## LucaZar

Brko said:


> Now hear this, now hear this.
> 
> I have a solid info personally from a guy who runs Zen3 procesor on... wait for it... X370 GIGABYTE MOTHERBOARD. It has beta BIOS with AGESA code that supports Zen3. PCI-E gen 4 is disabled. Everything is running normal and no problems whatsoever.
> 
> So, any story being pushed about "these boards are obsolete" is utter horse$**t.
> 
> Since NDA is still at place, later today or tomorrow, l will ask him to provide me CPU-Z validation and some screenshots regarding this. As soon as l get that link, will post it here. Maybe he is nit the only one. Have a feeling that many more will show later today and in days to come with that info.
> 
> Stay tuned...


Maybe he's using X470 beta bios


----------



## GeorgeKps

xeizo said:


> AMD released XT-models 2020 which means they have, also socket support isn't the same as chipset support
> 
> But yes, AFAIK X370 is the exact same silicon as X470 ...


This is what's wrong though mate. AMD never said anything about chipsets. It only spoke about socket, specifically AM4. That's what it promised. AM4 support through 2020. This means that whatever CPU it releases, the AM4 m/board you buy should support it to the timeframe AMD gave.
AMD said through 2020. Zen3 is 2020. It doesn't support the chipset. Who cares? it's the socket AMD promised.


----------



## murrayd222

StevieP24 said:


> Would possibly buy a Zen3 for my CH6 but isnt their a new socket coming after this so may as well wait another year for new socket?


That’s my thoughts as well. I’d buy a 5800X if my C6H would support it. But if I need to buy a new mobo at this point, it makes more sense to just wait another year for a board with the new socket that would have greater future support instead of a dead end X570 board with no future upgrade path.


----------



## j3poysy

Brko said:


> Now hear this, now hear this.
> 
> I have a solid info personally from a guy who runs Zen3 procesor on... wait for it... X370 GIGABYTE MOTHERBOARD. It has beta BIOS with AGESA code that supports Zen3. PCI-E gen 4 is disabled. Everything is running normal and no problems whatsoever.
> 
> So, any story being pushed about "these boards are obsolete" is utter horse$**t.
> 
> Since NDA is still at place, later today or tomorrow, l will ask him to provide me CPU-Z validation and some screenshots regarding this. As soon as l get that link, will post it here. Maybe he is nit the only one. Have a feeling that many more will show later today and in days to come with that info.
> 
> Stay tuned...


Please do update us. Can't buy a Zen 3 processor right now from where I am anyway.


----------



## Brko

j3poysy said:


> Please do update us. Can't buy a Zen 3 processor right now from where I am anyway.


I sent a link of this thread to the man himself. He will talk to us here, soon


----------



## LucaZar

Just seen the benches. Unbelievable


----------



## Brko

Benchmarks are amazing. Amazing work in 3 and 1/2 years by AMD.


----------



## csf22able

Brko said:


> I have a solid info personally from a guy who runs Zen3 procesor on... wait for it... X370 GIGABYTE MOTHERBOARD. It has beta BIOS with AGESA code that supports Zen3. PCI-E gen 4 is disabled. Everything is running normal and no problems whatsoever.


X370 Giga boards have the worst VRM ever, but this is Gigabyte, capable board, and ASUS is not LOOOOL


----------



## pipould

Hoping for a Beta Bios... Not really hyped by B550 boards:/


----------



## CeltPC

Hate to talk about leaving my trusty CH6, but perhaps in 2021 the 5900X and ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero will be too hard to resist. I already know for sure I'll finally be updating my Asus Strix GTX 970, the compelling performance delta to the new cards from nvidia and (we will be finding out shortly) Radeon RX 6000 "Big Navi" graphics cards will be a no brainer once supply issues stabilize.


----------



## StevieP24

CeltPC said:


> Hate to talk about leaving my trusty CH6, but perhaps in 2021 the 5900X and ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero will be too hard to resist. I already know for sure I'll finally be updating my Asus Strix GTX 970, the compelling performance delta to the new cards from nvidia and (we will be finding out shortly) Radeon RX 6000 "Big Navi" graphics cards will be a no brainer once supply issues stabilize.


Why tho? will only have 12months on that board before new socket leaves you in the dust, not sure what chip your running now but would get a cheap 3000 series from all the people upgrading to 5000 series, then get new socket and i would expect another 3 year lifecycle with that end of 2021.


----------



## kaio.alencar

tivook said:


> It is indeed very poor of AMD and every manufacturer to leave the very top tier x370 boards in the dark.
> 
> I fully understand why the entire 300 lineup is a bad idea but The very top tier? CH6 and the likes?
> 
> That's like if Mercedes decided not to update old cars for some reason and then someone would ask "-but hey maybe you should at least update your AMG line" and the answer would be no.
> 
> That's crazy politics. Expensive gear should get special treatment.


I agree! The C6H is a very good card, superior to many others! With the reviews of Ryzen 5000 the desire to have one increased, they are incredible! But AMD's policy of promising support for AM4 until 2020 and now limiting the chipset was ridiculous.


----------



## pipould

CeltPC said:


> Hate to talk about leaving my trusty CH6, but perhaps in 2021 the 5900X and ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero will be too hard to resist. I already know for sure I'll finally be updating my Asus Strix GTX 970, the compelling performance delta to the new cards from nvidia and (we will be finding out shortly) Radeon RX 6000 "Big Navi" graphics cards will be a no brainer once supply issues stabilize.


In that sense here's my plan:

Bios for 5XXX on X370 > Upgrade CPU
Else keep PCIE4.0 compatible bios & 3900X until new socket


----------



## Dr. Vodka

On the Asrock thread, another A320 board running a 5000 series CPU.










Yeah, if Gigabyte and Asrock already have 5000 series CPUs running in their 300 series boards, that's a clear competitive advantage over the rest of the manufacturers. Everyone will have to follow suit


----------



## j3poysy

for real??


----------



## Akex

Dr. Vodka said:


> On the Asrock thread, another A320 board running a 5000 series CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, if Gigabyte and Asrock already have 5000 series CPUs running in their 300 series boards, that's a clear competitive advantage over the rest of the manufacturers. Everyone will have to follow suit


Seriously, a € 60 card takes zen3 but a € 300 C6H doesn't? Asus wake up seriously, it's a shame! If you don't want to have a bad ad for the future, make an effort because people like me who are full Asus are never in this case again, I mean at some point you shouldn't be abused either. Make your community happy and your community will give it back!


----------



## csf22able

PCB, VRM, topology, ROM size, chipset lock...everything was LIE


----------



## Brko

csf22able said:


> PCB, VRM, topology, ROM size, chipset lock...everything was LIE


Of course it was. There is no physical limitations except one thing - cash. Cash is the only limitation for 300 boards. We spent money long time ago and now we need to spend more.

We will... on AM5 socket, 2nd generation. Until then, FU Assus and AMD


----------



## Alpi

It was written multiple times, that no physical limitations exists, what made it undoable. If 400 series could do then 300 also.


----------



## pipould

Brko said:


> Of course it was. There is no physical limitations except one thing - cash. Cash is the only limitation for 300 boards. We spent money long time ago and now we need to spend more.
> 
> We will... on AM5 socket, 2nd generation. Until then, FU Assus and AMD


Honestly a mainboard is a pain in the ass to upgrade. If ASUS was making a 100 euros BIOS upgrade to bring PCIE4, Ryzen 3 & SAM on C6H, I would buy it directly with a Ryzen 3.


----------



## csf22able

Alpi said:


> It was written multiple times, that no physical limitations exists, what made it undoable. If 400 series could do then 300 also.


there was rumors that new AGESA have chipset lock, but as we see - no lock for chipset, everything is up to vendor, AMD made no limitations on Zen3 support for old motherboards
If somebody waiting for AM5 and Zen4 - now you know which vendor you should never buy if you interested in longterm support


----------



## Miiksu

Dr. Vodka said:


> On the Asrock thread, another A320 board running a 5000 series CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, if Gigabyte and Asrock already have 5000 series CPUs running in their 300 series boards, that's a clear competitive advantage over the rest of the manufacturers. Everyone will have to follow suit


That is damn cold! Asus still have time to move...


----------



## CeltPC

StevieP24 said:


> Why tho? will only have 12months on that board before new socket leaves you in the dust, not sure what chip your running now but would get a cheap 3000 series from all the people upgrading to 5000 series, then get new socket and i would expect another 3 year lifecycle with that end of 2021.





pipould said:


> In that sense here's my plan:
> 
> Bios for 5XXX on X370 > Upgrade CPU
> Else keep PCIE4.0 compatible bios & 3900X until new socket


Excellent points, by the time it comes down to a final decision, these issues should be much clearer  (oh, I'm running a 3900X currently)


----------



## mito1172

c6h owners protest very little so asus doesn't care


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Relax.

Well, ASUS already has their beta BIOSes for their B450 boards.



> Includes:
> PRIME B450-PLUS
> PRIME B450M-A
> PRIME B450-A II
> PRIME B450-K
> PRIME B450-K II
> ROG STRIX B450-E GAMING
> ROG STRIX B450-F GAMING
> ROG STRIX B450-F GAMING II
> ROG STRIX B450-I GAMING
> TUF B450-PLUS GAMING
> TUF B450-PRO GAMING
> TUF B450M-PLUS GAMING
> TUF B450M-PRO GAMING
> TUF GAMING B450-PLUS II
> TUF GAMING B450-PRO II
> TUF GAMING B450-PRO S
> Original link: https://cloud.hkepc.com/index.php/s/1ajPVmDhM5YbbCG
> Mirror: MediaFire
> 
> 
> 
> The HKEPC editorial department suddenly received the BETA BIOS of the ASUS B450 motherboard. The BIOS version number is 8501. It can use the new generation Ryzen 5000 CPU normally. It is understood that this BIOS is for internal testing. The author has tested it through POST, normal BOOT machine, and running. There is no problem with the test and the burn-in, and the test results are also very normal. The AGESA version is 1.1.0.0. If you are an ASUS B450 motherboard user and want to try it as soon as possible, you can download it for fun, but the editor does not guarantee stability what.
> 
> 
> 
> Source : 不要問我從哪裡來 支援 Ryzen 5000 CPU ASUS B450 主機板 Zen 3 BIOS 無碼流出
Click to expand...

These BIOSes are AGESA ComboPI v2 1.1.0.0 based, just like Gigabyte's B450.

Shouldn't take too long if they decide to take that work and go ahead for some unofficial 300 series boards support.


----------



## abso

Akex said:


> Seriously, a € 60 card takes zen3 but a € 300 C6H doesn't? Asus wake up seriously, it's a shame! If you don't want to have a bad ad for the future, make an effort because people like me who are full Asus are never in this case again, I mean at some point you shouldn't be abused either. Make your community happy and your community will give it back!


Does this run on an official Asrock Bios or is it a modded bios?


----------



## Akex

with both possibilities it is possible ^^


----------



## csf22able

abso said:


> Does this run on an official Asrock Bios or is it a modded bios?


it's modded bios, not even beta from Asrock


----------



## WinterActual

I am happy about the B450 Asus owners but what logic is this? Why no beta bios for the x470? lol Asus..


----------



## xzamples

I wish they open sourced the BIOS


----------



## Masterchief79

I doubt we will get official Zen3 support by the manufacturer in the future. Even beta bios. But if this is technically possible (which it seems to be), the release of an unofficial bios seems to be just a matter of time. Maybe we can just wait for a X470 C7H bios and modify it accordingly since the PCBs are almost identical.


----------



## Brko

AMD Ryzen 5000 Zen 3 Desktop CPUs Reportedly Running on A320 & X370 Motherboards, B450 Support Already Added By ASUS & Gigabyte









AMD Ryzen 5000 Zen 3 Desktop CPUs Reportedly Running on A320 & X370 Motherboards, B450 Support Already Added By ASUS & Gigabyte


AMD's Ryzen 5000 Zen 3 Desktop CPUs have been spotted running on A320 & X370 motherboards while B450 BETA BIOS support is already added.




wccftech.com





Dear lord, my post just became news on Wccftech.

Just to clarify, l passed the info and the man himself told me that he will post that proof here when he find this suitable (soon). ETA is unknown to me. But l have reasons to believe him because he previously gave me many leaks that were true after launch day.

As we saw A320 board to run 5900X we have no reason to doubt that X370 board can do the same.


----------



## GeorgeKps

mito1172 said:


> c6h owners protest very little so asus doesn't care


If you go to Asus' forums, you'll see tons of people "protesting" about Aura Sync and Armoury Crate software. They protest for a reason. Asus doesn't care in general, not just for releasing a BIOS update.

That's why there are so many people angry about the company and its tactics. And it'll fire back.


----------



## Chiller3333

I got myself a C6E and a Ryzen 5 3600 earlier this year (knowing that I'd probably not be able to upgrade to Ryzen 5000).
Since it was an absolute steal (I think) at 140 Euros new and has everything I need for my watercooling setup I went for it regardless.
Would be absolutely amazing to get a BIOS update (community modded or ASUS Beta) to run the 5000 series CPUs.
I would definitely upgrade to the 5800X in that case, otherwise I'll probably get one of the bigger 3000 Ryzens at a later point and upgrade with the next AMD socket.

Have been following this thread for a long time and only now created an account. This place is amazing


----------



## CentroX

Has there ever been a more popular motherboard than this? 2283 pages wos


----------



## Denvys5

CentroX said:


> Has there ever been a more popular motherboard than this? 2283 pages wos


Looks like this is the biggest forum thread around a single mobo 🤟


----------



## Alpi

Just because it's an insane board ! It was one of the best for every zen gen. And possibly could continue this flawless life-line for the last Am4 series too. I wish we could see ! One of the best and nicest story what a board could do ! For me its at the first place from all the boards I've had till now. I haven't got such perfect relationship before. I've read some of the owners had a few issues but for me it was pure joy and success.


----------



## CentroX

We need to see zen 3 on this


----------



## geoxile

If the Crosshair VI doesn't support Zen 3 that's one less reason to buy high-end motherboards from now on. The B550 budget boards for under $200 are surprisingly good and with CPUs getting more and more efficient I just don't see the point if support isn't there


----------



## Yvese

Looks like this thread is now famous. It's been posted on some news sites thanks to the A320 pic lol.


----------



## voxson5

If I could drop in a z3 upgrade I would have bought one already, & I'm probably not the only one 

What are my options, get a decent b550 and a 5600x? I'd much rather buy a 5900x for ~ the same money

Come on hacky bios!


----------



## mito1172

GeorgeKps said:


> If you go to Asus' forums, you'll see tons of people "protesting" about Aura Sync and Armoury Crate software. They protest for a reason. Asus doesn't care in general, not just for releasing a BIOS update.
> 
> That's why there are so many people angry about the company and its tactics. And it'll fire back.


I'll protest if you give the link to the topic 😉


----------



## Kildar

CentroX said:


> Has there ever been a more popular motherboard than this? 2283 pages wos


Not more popular. More like most problematic and under-supported by ASUS.


----------



## NDS322

Kildar said:


> Not more popular. More like most problematic and under-supported by ASUS.


lmao


----------



## xeizo

All Asus B450 have got a test bios for Zen 3, not X470 yet, but Asus may shape up


----------



## kaio.alencar

@Brko is famous xD








AMD Ryzen 5000 Zen 3 Desktop CPUs Reportedly Running on A320 & X370 Motherboards, B450 Support Already Added By ASUS & Gigabyte


AMD's Ryzen 5000 Zen 3 Desktop CPUs have been spotted running on A320 & X370 motherboards while B450 BETA BIOS support is already added.




www.google.com





Let's shake it up and start putting pressure on Asus and AMD! C6H deserves Zen 3, the last CPU in AM4.


----------



## csf22able

geoxile said:


> If the Crosshair VI doesn't support Zen 3 that's one less reason to buy high-end motherboards from now on. The B550 budget boards for under $200 are surprisingly good and with CPUs getting more and more efficient I just don't see the point if support isn't there


that's absolutely true, with such marketing policy i'd rather buy cheap\mediocre board (every year) instead of expensive one, ASUS brought support for b450 for Zen3 and bios for X470 will be released later (hello to owners of C7H lmao). Just thoughts about future AM5 mobo....
even some old boards are suprisingly good for Zen3 having worst PCB\VRM\cooling 
Zen3 using max 3200mhz speed mode for RAM (standart usage, no OC), every AM4 board can handle it via XMP profile (in case of using modern ddr4 ram sticks). My cheap RAM sticks works flawlessly via DOCP without any manual tuning, 3200mhz stable, and that's with t-topology


----------



## harrysun

geoxile said:


> If the Crosshair VI doesn't support Zen 3 that's one less reason to buy high-end motherboards from now on. The B550 budget boards for under $200 are surprisingly good and with CPUs getting more and more efficient I just don't see the point if support isn't there


This board was the best option (incl LN2 support) for all day one buyers (and overclockers), regardless of the initial uefi bug (in my opinion because AMD launched one month earlier than initial expected). We are 3+ years later now and today there are more options and the platform is more mature that on day one -- yes, today we have to put the "mid-range" boards into consideration.


----------



## GeorgeKps

mito1172 said:


> I'll protest if you give the link to the topic 😉


Asus' software forums is here. Don't get me wrong, i still believe the hardware is amazing. It's the software that has tons of bugs and Asus' replies are pointless at best.


ASUS Software



And it's that lack of software support that made me decide that i won't be buying anything from Asus again. I've been an Asus customer/fan for years on but no more. These are my last hardware from them.


----------



## Seyirci

how can we protest at asus forum while they block any posting for unautorized member 
c6h stil one of the best boards and as promised we want to able to use ryzen 5000 series which launched in 2020 maybe nat all of it maybe not all features but we should able to use it


----------



## ph1ber

I’m amazed this thread still is alive and well  I got the CH6 back in the day and had some fun overclocking my 1600. It’s been good all these years but now I was looking forward to upgrading to a 5800x. Too bad that doesn’t seem possible  Now I don’t know if I should get something like a 3700x or wait in the hope of 5000-series support. I wonder how long the 3000-series will be sold. Don’t want to hold out so long that the 3000-series is out of stock and it turns out this board won’t get support for 5000-series...


----------



## harrysun

GeorgeKps said:


> And it's that lack of software support that made me decide that i won't be buying anything from Asus again. I've been an Asus customer/fan for years on but no more. These are my last hardware from them.


Which software are you talking about? Btw, the other venders are not "better" but "different". It's a question of success. As long as you are following things looks "better" til you are "leading" than vendors are collecting their fruits instead of investing.


----------



## Masterchief79

@ph1ber I wouldn't worry about that in particular, you could always get a second-hand Ryzen 3000 if that's really the way you wanna go. Personally, I think Zen 3 support _should_ be a matter of time for this board (albeit unofficial etc.)


----------



## GraveNoX

Someone got 1.0.0.5 AGESA from an MSI Bios and "ported" into C6H bios before AGESA 1.0.0.5 was offered by Asus ROG Crosshair VI overclocking thread Why don't do the same for the new AGESA ?


----------



## roco_smith

Denvys5 said:


> Looks like this is the biggest forum thread around a single mobo 🤟


That is why is call Rog CrossHair VI Overclocking Threat


----------



## Chiller3333

Denvys5 said:


> Looks like this is the biggest forum thread around a single mobo 🤟


It's for both C6H and C6E (and I'm in the latter group)


----------



## shockGG

GraveNoX said:


> Someone got 1.0.0.5 AGESA from an MSI Bios and "ported" into C6H bios before AGESA 1.0.0.5 was offered by Asus ROG Crosshair VI overclocking thread Why don't do the same for the new AGESA ?


I'm pretty sure that was actually just updating the microcode with a newer version, and not a port of AGESA. AGESA is a bunch of parts from what I've been reading, and I don't think it's as simple as updating the microcode.


----------



## ms178

I am not pleased with the rather bad value of the 5600X right now, but getting support on the C6H would at least make it way more likely to buy a Zen 3 CPU later on. We should keep nagging ASUS about it, it would also be a serious competetive advantage if other vendors would support it and ASUS won't.


----------



## GeorgeKps

harrysun said:


> Which software are you talking about? Btw, the other venders are not "better" but "different". It's a question of success. As long as you are following things looks "better" til you are "leading" than vendors are collecting their fruits instead of investing.


It started with Aura Sync and how it was broken at the beginning. Then it got great but Asus decided to unify everything. And all Hell broke loose. 
I also have a keyboard, the Claymore + numpad. It has some nice features like switching the PC from the keyboard instead of pushing the case button or entering the BIOS, OCing etc. This works only if you install a certain utility. Which doesn't work if you install the keyboard driver to manage the LEDs, the macros plus update the firmware through it. When i asked in the forums, an Asus rep said "these are for when you're building the PC, they're not meant for daily use" (or something similar).

This attitude reminded me of Creative's attitude in the original X-Fi era and how support was so bad people started ditching them.


----------



## Fanu

Kildar said:


> Not more popular. More like most problematic and under-supported by ASUS.


under supported? there have been over 20 BIOS releases for this motherboard (and Crosshair VI Extreme)
over 9 in 2019 alone - 2 years after initial release of this motherboard


----------



## Mech0z

One can hope AMD Ryzen 5000 Zen 3 Desktop CPUs Reportedly Running on A320 & X370 Motherboards, B450 Support Added


----------



## geoxile

Mech0z said:


> One can hope AMD Ryzen 5000 Zen 3 Desktop CPUs Reportedly Running on A320 & X370 Motherboards, B450 Support Added


This thread has come full circle. Again.


----------



## Denvys5

Chiller3333 said:


> It's for both C6H and C6E (and I'm in the latter group)


Technically, that is 3 boards, coz C6H got 2 variants
//nerd mode off 🤓


----------



## mito1172

GeorgeKps said:


> Asus' software forums is here. Don't get me wrong, i still believe the hardware is amazing. It's the software that has tons of bugs and Asus' replies are pointless at best.
> 
> 
> ASUS Software
> 
> 
> 
> And it's that lack of software support that made me decide that i won't be buying anything from Asus again. I've been an Asus customer/fan for years on but no more. These are my last hardware from them.


I know that. I asked if there is a link on the subject of bios. and I already wrote to the asus official, I said that if there is no 5000 series support, you are losing customers


----------



## SaLSouL

Fanu said:


> under supported? there have been over 20 BIOS releases for this motherboard (and Crosshair VI Extreme)
> over 9 in 2019 alone - 2 years after initial release of this motherboard


Fantastic support :/ *Quantity over quality*


BIOS 0401 (bugged Memory controller) 1st BIOS
BIOS 1602 (bugged) stablilty was useless
BIOS 1701
BIOS 3008
BIOS 3502
BIOS 6004 (ASUS even states that this BIOS is bugged and to not use it in the Changelog)








BIOS 6101 (Bugged Fan controller, Bugged sensor controller)
BIOS 6201 (fixed isssues with fan controller and calibration options) apparently
BIOS 6302
BIOS 6401
BIOS 6903 Terrible memory management on Hynix IC's
BIOS 7003 (Bugged)
BIOS 7106 (Mouse BUG in BIOS) (Safe boot button is not that safe bug)
BIOS 7201 Fixed above issues
BIOS 7306 (Destiny 2 BUG)
BIOS 7403 (Fixed Destiny 2 bug) (also removed PCI-e GEN4 Support from the BIOS)
BIOS 7501 (Bugged) trash performance (Sleep Bug)
BIOS 7601 (bugged) Hynix IC's Support dropped cannot run DOCP standard anymore (Sleep Bug)
BIOS 7704 (fixed Hynix IC's not running correctly) BUGGED ( NO UEFI BOOT, NO SECURE BOOT) (had to run in legacy mode) when booting (sleep bug)
BIOS 7901 (bugged, cannot goto hibernation/sleep. Hard reset required when waking up from sleep (sleep Bug) also fan settings are all mixed up in the bios.
for example RAD fan 1 sub menu controlls rad fan 2 and vice versa. its messed up


----------



## GeorgeKps

mito1172 said:


> I know that. I asked if there is a link on the subject of bios. and I already wrote to the asus official, I said that if there is no 5000 series support, you are losing customers


Ah. No, i wasn't referring to the BIOS subject when i said about software complaints (maybe i didn't make it clear enough. apologies) . I don't expect the Asus forums to provide more information than overclock.net forums. Here there are people with higher knowledge. 

It doesn't matter to Asus anymore. Unfortunately they don't care. The forums admins/moderators i believe only manage the forums and nothing else.


----------



## oile

SaLSouL said:


> Fantastic support :/ *Quantity over quality*
> 
> 
> BIOS 0401 (bugged Memory controller) 1st BIOS
> BIOS 1602 (bugged) stablilty was useless
> BIOS 1701
> BIOS 3008
> BIOS 3502
> BIOS 6004 (ASUS even states that this BIOS is bugged and to not use it in the Changelog)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS 6101 (Bugged Fan controller, Bugged sensor controller)
> BIOS 6201 (fixed isssues with fan controller and calibration options) apparently
> BIOS 6302
> BIOS 6401
> BIOS 6903 Terrible memory management on Hynix IC's
> BIOS 7003 (Bugged)
> BIOS 7106 (Mouse BUG in BIOS) (Safe boot button is not that safe bug)
> BIOS 7201 Fixed above issues
> BIOS 7306 (Destiny 2 BUG)
> BIOS 7403 (Fixed Destiny 2 bug) (also removed PCI-e GEN4 Support from the BIOS)
> BIOS 7501 (Bugged) trash performance (Sleep Bug)
> BIOS 7601 (bugged) Hynix IC's Support dropped cannot run DOCP standard anymore (Sleep Bug)
> BIOS 7704 (fixed Hynix IC's not running correctly) BUGGED ( NO UEFI BOOT, NO SECURE BOOT) (had to run in legacy mode) when booting (sleep bug)
> BIOS 7901 (bugged, cannot goto hibernation/sleep. Hard reset required when waking up from sleep (sleep Bug) also fan settings are all mixed up in the bios.
> for example RAD fan 1 sub menu controlls rad fan 2 and vice versa. its messed up


You're right man, that's exactly the story


----------



## CentroX

I think someone will come through on this. I am not buying another board.


----------



## deehoC

I was really hyped to get one of the new 5000 series CPUs only to find that so far theres no support for our C6H. 

I bought a top of the line board during the initial Ryzen 1000 series launch specifically so it would last me through the AM4 socket but this isn't looking very good for ASUS if they won't support one of their previous flagship boards.


----------



## voxson5

SaLSouL said:


> BIOS 7501 (Sleep Bug)


Not correct

edit - although I'd say everything else is


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Would you look at that. Once again we see the benefits of having CPUs that are actually SoCs, they couldn't give less of a damn about what board they're plugged into, be it a garbage bin level A320 or a top end X570.

 [主板] 华擎 A320 尝鲜 Zen3 Vermeer BIOS 流出 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325748804981673985









Lowly A320 doing:

5950X, 2033MHz fclk
4750G, 2166MHz fclk



Spoiler: 5950X, 4750G, A320
















































Yeah, Asrock is going forward with this. We'll see what the other manufacturers end up doing... 

Spoiler alert: this is probably going to end up just like it was for Zen2 and the unsupported boards (A320), AMD said no Zen2 beta BIOS support for these, and in the end everything got support. This time add B350 and X370 to the mix for Zen3. Come January 2021 when the beta BIOSes for 400 series boards are finally released through the usual places , we might end up getting the beta BIOSes for the 300 series boards too at some point.

@Brko says Gigabyte is doing it and his acquaintance will probably post about this at some point, so.. we'll see what MSI and ASUS do next.

So yeah, don't throw away your C6H just yet.


----------



## jobbus

voxson5 said:


> Not correct
> 
> edit - although I'd say everything else is


So bios ver 7501 does not have sleep bug? Maybe I have to try that bios version and downgrade from this 7704 version. Because I need that sleep to work with flck @1900Mhz


----------



## chispy

Any kind soul that can help us one last time please ? Can you guys please provide one last beta bios support for ch6 and rysen 5xxx cpus , please ( be it moded bios or beta bios ) ... If ASRock and Gigabyte did it already i know Asus can do it too. Thank you in advance. We will really appreciate any help.
@elmor , @shamino1978 , @The Stilt , @Fernando 1 , @1usmus 

Kind Regards: Chispy


----------



## Sentinela

Guys, quick question: i got my Bitspower C6E monoblock a few weeks ago, its doing great and all, somewhat goos temps for my 3950x. But the Flow Meter does not work as intended. It spins, but wont show the actual flow at AISuite. Anyone who has this combo, can please tell me how to make it work? I dont really care that much, as i have a external digital flow meter, so i know my waterflow is 400 l/h +, but it should work...thx in advance.


----------



## shockGG

Sentinela said:


> Guys, quick question: i got my Bitspower C6E monoblock a few weeks ago, its doing great and all, somewhat goos temps for my 3950x. But the Flow Meter does not work as intended. It spins, but wont show the actual flow at AISuite. Anyone who has this combo, can please tell me how to make it work? I dont really care that much, as i have a external digital flow meter, so i know my waterflow is 400 l/h +, but it should work...thx in advance.


I don't have a C6E, but is it connected to the monoblock header (WB_SENSOR)? Have you tried using HWiNFO? I believe it has a section for the super io readings which should include flow.


----------



## Sentinela

shockGG said:


> I don't have a C6E, but is it connected to the monoblock header (WB_SENSOR)? Have you tried using HWiNFO? I believe it has a section for the super io readings which should include flow.


Its connected to the WB_SENSOR, still, no reading at all...not even at HWINFO


----------



## Dave001

Sentinela said:


> Its connected to the WB_SENSOR, still, no reading at all...not even at HWINFO


Does it show in the BIOS?


----------



## Chiller3333

Sentinela said:


> Guys, quick question: i got my Bitspower C6E monoblock a few weeks ago, its doing great and all, somewhat goos temps for my 3950x. But the Flow Meter does not work as intended. It spins, but wont show the actual flow at AISuite. Anyone who has this combo, can please tell me how to make it work? I dont really care that much, as i have a external digital flow meter, so i know my waterflow is 400 l/h +, but it should work...thx in advance.


I'm considering getting the same block, so am really interested in hearing your thoughts.
Where did you order the monoblock from and how much was it?
Is the flow meter recognized in the BIOS?


----------



## Sentinela

Chiller3333 said:


> I'm considering getting the same block, so am really interested in hearing your thoughts.
> Where did you order the monoblock from and how much was it?
> Is the flow meter recognized in the BIOS?


i live in brazil, so i had to import it, paid a lot for it...well, im having this issue with the flow not showing at all...dont know what is wrong with it...will try disconnect and reconnect the cable again...


----------



## dev1ance

EDIT: I'm a slowpoke


----------



## Dollar

jobbus said:


> So bios ver 7501 does not have sleep bug? Maybe I have to try that bios version and downgrade from this 7704 version. Because I need that sleep to work with flck @1900Mhz


Since the release Zen2 bios I have never been able to use sleep without problems on my crosshair VI + 3700x. The FCLK bug is there of course but more importantly cldo_vddp and cldo_vddg voltages get reset to default 0.900v and 0.950v. This is still a problem on the latest bios. I know at least one other confirmed this on their crosshair VI too. I don't know if anyone else is paying attention because I don't see many people even mentioning this.

So i have just been avoiding using a very basic and useful feature for almost a year now.


----------



## mito1172

Using sleep mode on desktop pc is ridiculous so it's always off and no problem  😉


----------



## Masterchief79

In terms of Zen 3 support, how about this: Even if there is never gonna be Zen 3 support for this board (which seems very unlikely at this point, but just as a worst case scenario), we could all just sell our C6H's and get ASRock A320s on eBay for 40 bucks or something  And we could invest the spare money towards a better CPU 
I'm just kidding, but just like most of you, I'm itching to get my hands on a new CPU as early as possible without blowing another 200€ on a new mobo.


----------



## Disc0

mito1172 said:


> Using sleep mode on desktop pc is ridiculous so it's always off and no problem  😉


Exactly!
It's not a laptop so we have to preserve the battery.


----------



## Fanu

SaLSouL said:


> Fantastic support :/ *Quantity over quality*


OK, now find me a high end AM4 board that does not have ****load of users complaining about issues: MSI, Gigabyte, ASRock all have users vowing never again to buy their motherboards due to issues


----------



## chispy

AMD Ryzen 5000 Zen 3 CPUs spotted working on A320 and X370 motherboards


AMD mentioned that Ryzen 5000 processors would only be compatible with A520, B550, X570 motherboards initially, then a few months later in January 2021 the AMD X470 and AMD B450 would get supported. B...




www.guru3d.com


----------



## tivook

chispy said:


> AMD Ryzen 5000 Zen 3 CPUs spotted working on A320 and X370 motherboards
> 
> 
> AMD mentioned that Ryzen 5000 processors would only be compatible with A520, B550, X570 motherboards initially, then a few months later in January 2021 the AMD X470 and AMD B450 would get supported. B...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.guru3d.com


Quite disturbing that a 65 euro board is able to support a 5900X but Crosshair VI that costed almost 5 times more than that board is being left in the dark.

Whichever manufacturers that releases a beta bios that supports ryzen 5000 series for x370 boards should be the manufacturers that everyone buys next time around.

Make your voice heard with your wallet.


----------



## Axilya

tivook said:


> Quite disturbing that a 65 euro board is able to support a 5900X but Crosshair VI that costed almost 5 times more than that board is being left in the dark.
> 
> Whichever manufacturers that releases a beta bios that supports ryzen 5000 series for x370 boards should be the manufacturers that everyone buys next time around.
> 
> Make your voice heard with your wallet.


The new CPUs just came out and ASUS released new firmware for some mobos already, so they're working on it. We can ***** if they don't deliver by end of December/January. Would be nice if it was sooner though, but AMD did say that manufacturers have time to deliver until January on 400 series.


----------



## voxson5

Welp..

F for my C6H. Been boot cycling into 0d error code, tried to flash different bios, reseat CPU & memory, safe boot, building out of case, different memory channels, 1 stick of ram only. Nada.

Just tried again with most up to date bios (7901, was on 7501 for the longest time) and now can't get past code 31. Changing slots just gets be back to 0d, which doesn't quite help.

Out of warranty so I went and picked up a cheapish b550 (Auros elite ax) and have had no end of issues - bios bugs out cpu temp to -55 DegC & disables the cpu fan headers, hangs on boot, resume from sleep 2x hard locks the system. So thats going in for return...

Not fun just before my birthday


----------



## yswai1986

voxson5 said:


> Welp..
> 
> F for my C6H. Been boot cycling into 0d error code, tried to flash different bios, reseat CPU & memory, safe boot, building out of case, different memory channels, 1 stick of ram only. Nada.
> 
> Just tried again with most up to date bios (7901, was on 7501 for the longest time) and now can't get past code 31. Changing slots just gets be back to 0d, which doesn't quite help.
> 
> Out of warranty so I went and picked up a cheapish b550 (Auros elite ax) and have had no end of issues - bios bugs out cpu temp to -55 DegC & disables the cpu fan headers, hangs on boot, resume from sleep 2x hard locks the system. So thats going in for return...
> 
> Not fun just before my birthday


Retry with 7704.
Faced similar issue before, was able to fix it via single stick and kept retrying with usb flashback,


----------



## Ice009

Masterchief79 said:


> In terms of Zen 3 support, how about this: Even if there is never gonna be Zen 3 support for this board (which seems very unlikely at this point, but just as a worst case scenario), we could all just sell our C6H's and get ASRock A320s on eBay for 40 bucks or something  And we could invest the spare money towards a better CPU
> I'm just kidding, but just like most of you, I'm itching to get my hands on a new CPU as early as possible without blowing another 200€ on a new mobo.


What does the sleep mode bug do? I use sleep mode quite a bit on my current Intel system. I picked up a C6H a little while ago secondhand and just built a system with it about a week ago (haven't had time to use it much, yet). I didn't know about sleep issues. Does this happen just on this MB, or all across the X370, X470, X570 Asus AM4 range? As in, is this a Ryzen issue or more a MB specific issue?



Disc0 said:


> Exactly!
> It's not a laptop so we have to preserve the battery.


What about people like me who don't like closing all their programs and continuing where they left off? What should I use/do instead? I've never used Hibernate, should I use that instead? Any issues with that? It's not about preserving power for me (power isn't cheap here, though), however, the other reason I use sleep is because I don't like having the system running all the time as the fans suck up more dust being on all day and night. I used to leave my computers on 24/7 for years, but the amount of cleaning I had to do was much, much more by leaving them on all the time.


----------



## Disc0

Ice009 said:


> What about people like me who don't like closing all their programs and continuing where they left off? What should I use/do instead? I've never used Hibernate, should I use that instead? Any issues with that? It's not about preserving power for me (power isn't cheap here, though), however, the other reason I use sleep is because I don't like having the system running all the time as the fans suck up more dust being on all day and night. I used to leave my computers on 24/7 for years, but the amount of cleaning I had to do was much, much more by leaving them on all the time.


Hmmm....didn't think about that. I usually turn it off when not in use. But I got Your point.


----------



## SaLSouL

Fanu said:


> OK, now find me a high end AM4 board that does not have ****load of users complaining about issues: MSI, Gigabyte, ASRock all have users vowing never again to buy their motherboards due to issues


Im sure all the initial MB's that were made 3 years ago for the original Zen had problems. The point is that all the MB manufacturers have have 3 years to iron out all the problems yet haven't manged too.


----------



## NDS322




----------



## NDS322

URL dowload for Asrock A320M-HDV R4.0 is here

_At your own risk_ !!!

A320M-HDV R4(L4.11).zip

I'm sorry for post about ASRock in CH VI topic. But I have CH VI Ex and I hope it will have bios that support Zen 3.


----------



## oile

NDS322 said:


> URL dowload for Asrock A320M-HDV R4.0 is here
> 
> _At your own risk_ !!!
> 
> A320M-HDV R4(L4.11).zip
> 
> I'm sorry for post about ASRock in CH VI topic. But I have CH VI Ex and I hope it will have bios that support Zen 3.


Did you know If this bios from chiphell's forum comes from a modder or from Asrock leaked Baidu b450 folder?


----------



## shockGG

oile said:


> Did you know If this bios from chiphell's forum comes from a modder or from Asrock leaked Baidu b450 folder?








（已更新华擎其他 A320 型号）华擎 A320 尝鲜 Zen3 Vermeer BIOS ... - 电脑讨论 - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验


（已更新华擎其他 A320 型号）华擎 A320 尝鲜 Zen3 Vermeer BIOS ...,华擎 A320M-HDV R4.0 Zen3 Beta BIOS，AGESA 版本为 Combo-AM4 V2 PI 1.1.0.0链接：https://pan.baidu.com/s/1dSKf6PNhfXOL49fOVGxJdg 提取码：7v5w 如果我找到华擎其他 ...,电脑讨论,讨论区-技术与经验的讨论 ,Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验




www.chiphell.com




It's separate from the ASRock B450s that were on chiphell.

I'm pretty sure this is official because with modded bioses you usually can't flash them normally and I haven't seen anything saying you need tools like afudos or flashrom.


----------



## csf22able

i guess Asrock is testing Beta BIOS for further implementation for other old motherboards


----------



## voxson5

It's alive!

Sadly 7704 was no go & same result, but thank you for the idea.

Clear cmos with no cmos battery for a few minutes ftw!


----------



## CentroX

Bullshit that asrock is doing this and not asus.


----------



## jobbus

Ice009 said:


> What does the sleep mode bug do?


For me it is about flck to go down from 1900MHz to 1800MHz and uclk to go down from 1900MHz to 900MHz after sleep when I have my memory settings at 3800 and 1900MHz for the fclk and uclk. So now I have to run my memory at 3600/1800 to get same 3600/1800 settings after sleep. So no this kind of sleep problems for those who run their flck 1800MHz or under.
And my bios ver is 7704 and the newest bios version has this same problem, what I've heard.
I would be happy running my memory at 3800 but I don't want to do win restart everytime after sleep.

Edit. And I have used sleep mode for so long. It's so easy to "start" computer with one click and have everything there from the last time. I usually restart my machine when I have updates for win or gpu drivers etc.


----------



## shockGG

I believe the sleep bug was fixed with the latest C7H test bios, I expect it to end up fixed here too with the next bios update.


----------



## csf22able

CentroX said:


> Bullshit that asrock is doing this and not asus.


Asrock always do better in terms of BIOS updates and support, nothing surprising here


----------



## Lurcher99

csf22able said:


> Asrock always do better in terms of BIOS updates and support, nothing surprising here


It is surprising, since Asrock was owned by Asus (sister company) back in the 2000 and they producing budget motherboards and parts with questionable support. After 2002 Asrock became indepedent company and Asus spokesman said that their products will always be premium compare to Asrock in terms of quality and support...

...I guess they were wrong!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Asus Essence STXII sound card doesn't have proper drivers for their x370 motherboards, it doesn't work well. System hangs at random. 
C6H BIOS updates are crap, they fix one thing, brake two...and so on...
As a Asus customer (I'm not a fan but I always thought I pay premium for premium hardware/support), since 90's, I will never buy sinlge product from them, EVER!

Worst support ever, after 2010...


----------



## tivook

Lurcher99 said:


> It is surprising, since Asrock was owned by Asus (sister company) back in the 2000 and they producing budget motherboards and parts with questionable support. After 2002 Asrock became indepedent company and Asus spokesman said that their products will always be premium compare to Asrock in terms of quality and support...
> 
> ...I guess they were wrong!
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Asus Essence STXII sound card doesn't have proper drivers for their x370 motherboards, it doesn't work well. System hangs at random.
> C6H BIOS updates are crap, they fix one thing, brake two...and so on...
> As a Asus customer (I'm not a fan but I always thought I pay premium for premium hardware/support), since 90's, I will never buy sinlge product from them, EVER!
> 
> Worst support ever, after 2010...


Happens when a company gets too large, too many departments all given orders from higher up without the possibility to add input. They have deadlines and nothing else is important. It's all about the money.

Tons of gaming studios have suffered this fate.


----------



## mito1172

AMD Ryzen 5000 Zen 3 Desktop CPUs Reportedly Running on A320 & X370 Motherboards, B450 Support Already Added By ASUS & Gigabyte


AMD's Ryzen 5000 Zen 3 Desktop CPUs have been spotted running on A320 & X370 motherboards while B450 BETA BIOS support is already added.




wccftech.com


----------



## Alpi

jobbus said:


> For me it is about flck to go down from 1900MHz to 1800MHz and uclk to go down from 1900MHz to 900MHz after sleep when I have my memory settings at 3800 and 1900MHz for the fclk and uclk. So now I have to run my memory at 3600/1800 to get same 3600/1800 settings after sleep. So no this kind of sleep problems for those who run their flck 1800MHz or under.
> And my bios ver is 7704 and the newest bios version has this same problem, what I've heard.
> I would be happy running my memory at 3800 but I don't want to do win restart everytime after sleep.
> 
> Edit. And I have used sleep mode for so long. It's so easy to "start" computer with one click and have everything there from the last time. I usually restart my machine when I have updates for win or gpu drivers etc.


I've heard this from other ppl too but still not sure why restart such a "big thing". It's 20-30 sec. You get your browser at the last stand what is an important thing for many of us I guess. What else You have opened all the time ? It's ok, we are different how use our pcs and also I know everyone has some old things what we insists just because we used to get it.
Just wondering how unwanted a restart could be to choose even perf. loss (Ok, I know it could be 1% even. Or a bit more or a bit less.  ) just don't have to do it.
Btw I restart only if I want to gaming or anything where perf. matters. If I want just browsing or smthg, it's not really needed.


----------



## CentroX

Any news about possible hacked zen 3 bios for ch6?


----------



## CodyPredy

Alpi said:


> I've heard this from other ppl too but still not sure why restart such a "big thing". It's 20-30 sec. You get your browser at the last stand what is an important thing for many of us I guess. What else You have opened all the time ? It's ok, we are different how use our pcs and also I know everyone has some old things what we insists just because we used to get it.
> Just wondering how unwanted a restart could be to choose even perf. loss (Ok, I know it could be 1% even. Or a bit more or a bit less.  ) just don't have to do it.
> Btw I restart only if I want to gaming or anything where perf. matters. If I want just browsing or smthg, it's not really needed.


Some people actually use their expensive PCs for work. So let's say I'm running 5 Docker instances, 2 Visual Code projects and a few terminal open....it's not quite about restarting a browser window.
But hey.....there's a sleep function that should keep all your work in RAM and actually works on some machines.


----------



## CubanB

It's frustrating when people think that a high end PC is only about gaming and how many FPS you get. Even though, I understand that this is how they are marketed these days with RGB and bright colours on the box.

The whole advantage of a PC is that it can be an all in one solution for everything.. and can do so many different things. Too many to even list.. use your imagination. In terms of sleep itself, there's also advantage of power savings. Idle wattage can be 60-100W depending on how many peripherals you have. Let's say you are away from PC (or going to sleep) 8 hours per day. 8 hours of 60-100W does save some money on the power bill depending on where you live around the world. It can also reduce some of the wear on your parts (years from now) and also help with dust buildup. If you're someone who uses the PC for 2 hours a day it probably doesn't matter. If you're a PC on 24/7 type of person, it can make a difference and can be useful.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

jobbus said:


> For me it is about flck to go down from 1900MHz to 1800MHz and uclk to go down from 1900MHz to 900MHz after sleep when I have my memory settings at 3800 and 1900MHz for the fclk and uclk. So now I have to run my memory at 3600/1800 to get same 3600/1800 settings after sleep. So no this kind of sleep problems for those who run their flck 1800MHz or under.
> And my bios ver is 7704 and the newest bios version has this same problem, what I've heard.
> I would be happy running my memory at 3800 but I don't want to do win restart everytime after sleep.
> 
> Edit. And I have used sleep mode for so long. It's so easy to "start" computer with one click and have everything there from the last time. I usually restart my machine when I have updates for win or gpu drivers etc.





CodyPredy said:


> Some people actually use their expensive PCs for work. So let's say I'm running 5 Docker instances, 2 Visual Code projects and a few terminal open....it's not quite about restarting a browser window.
> But hey.....there's a sleep function that should keep all your work in RAM and actually works on some machines.





CubanB said:


> If you're someone who uses the PC for 2 hours a day it probably doesn't matter. If you're a PC on 24/7 type of person, it can make a difference and can be useful.


Just tried hibernation again to confirm if it still works. I know, I know, it's not the same.

But it works. And you can still get your work back if there's a power cut, lol










Upon turning the machine on again, fabric clock is still at 1900MHz, my voltages are set just like I set them (0.9v CLDO_VDDP, 0.975v CLDO_VDDG, 1.1v vSOC). Just like it should be. Just a few seconds slower than resuming from sleep. Fast NVME SSD makes it less evident, but still.

It's something, at least until we get the sleep fix on that C7H beta BIOS shamino shared on the other thread in some future BIOS update.




CubanB said:


> It's frustrating when people think that a high end PC is only about gaming and how many FPS you get. Even though, I understand that this is how they are marketed these days with RGB and bright colours on the box.


I agree. These kind of users get on my nerves.


----------



## CentroX

Dr. Vodka said:


> Just tried hibernation again to confirm if it still works. I know, I know, it's not the same.
> 
> But it works. And you can still get your work back if there's a power cut, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upon turning the machine on again, fabric clock is still at 1900MHz, my voltages are set just like I set them (0.9v CLDO_VDDP, 0.975v CLDO_VDDG, 1.1v vSOC). Just like it should be. Just a few seconds slower than resuming from sleep. Fast NVME SSD makes it less evident, but still.
> 
> It's something, at least until we get the sleep fix on that C7H beta BIOS shamino shared on the other thread in some future BIOS update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. These kind of users get on my nerves.


Blame youtube culture. The popular ones care about fps in games and a cpu or gpu gets shat on if it is not top tier in gaming. The whole production point is forgotten


----------



## finalheaven

CubanB said:


> It's frustrating when people think that a high end PC is only about gaming and how many FPS you get. Even though, I understand that this is how they are marketed these days with RGB and bright colours on the box.
> 
> The whole advantage of a PC is that it can be an all in one solution for everything.. and can do so many different things. Too many to even list.. use your imagination. In terms of sleep itself, there's also advantage of power savings. Idle wattage can be 60-100W depending on how many peripherals you have. Let's say you are away from PC (or going to sleep) 8 hours per day. 8 hours of 60-100W does save some money on the power bill depending on where you live around the world. It can also reduce some of the wear on your parts (years from now) and also help with dust buildup. If you're someone who uses the PC for 2 hours a day it probably doesn't matter. If you're a PC on 24/7 type of person, it can make a difference and can be useful.





CentroX said:


> Blame youtube culture. The popular ones care about fps in games and a cpu or gpu gets shat on if it is not top tier in gaming. The whole production point is forgotten


Its not that its ignored or forgotten, but the people who play games are the ones who fund this type of motherboard. Without them it wouldn't even be made because there probably wouldn't be enough profits. The ones who use it for production are so small, that without gamers, I highly doubt this type of motherboard would exist. It is Republic of Gamers (ROG) for a reason.

I understand that you guys use it for other things, as I'm sure others do as well, but you should be thankful to the gamers. There are many other motherboards out there that are made for production use, but without many of the features.


----------



## CodyPredy

finalheaven said:


> Its not that its ignored or forgotten, but the people who play games are the ones who fund this type of motherboard. Without them it wouldn't even be made because there probably wouldn't be enough profits. The ones who use it for production are so small, that without gamers, I highly doubt this type of motherboard would exist. It is Republic of Gamers (ROG) for a reason.
> 
> I understand that you guys use it for other things, as I'm sure others do as well, but you should be thankful to the gamers. There are many other motherboards out there that are made for production use, but without many of the features.


Your logic is a bit flawed. This is one expensive motherboard with good VRMs and a bunch of features that are intended for high performance.

The majority of people who game go for the best bang for back which involved a fast CPU, a good motherboard and as much GPU power as you can cram inside. Although many Youtube influencers promote the most expensive stuff they do that for a living.

I currently own a 3950x not because I only intend to game on this machine but because I have a job that makes me afford an expensive CPU and Motherboard.

You don't need a motherboard that has 16 USB ports, water pump sensors, Godlike VRMs to game... That's where enthusiast level hardware comes in... and trust me....they're not all gamers or kids with a lot of money.


----------



## CodyPredy

Ok...I have some questions since I stopped following the forum a bit after the focus has shifted to 5000 support.
I've been doing some testing recently regarding the performance on my 3950x stock:

no PBO
Crosshair VI Hero latest BIOS (7901)
latest chipset driver
SMT On
Virtualization On
I've been getting slower benchmark score - eg. R20 - 8600, R20/wPBO: 9060. Not sure what's happening here. Windows 10 was freshly installed. 
Looking at all the old and new benchmarks that are constantly floating online these look like really low scores.


----------



## finalheaven

CodyPredy said:


> Your logic is a bit flawed. This is one expensive motherboard with good VRMs and a bunch of features that are intended for high performance.
> 
> The majority of people who game go for the best bang for back which involved a fast CPU, a good motherboard and as much GPU power as you can cram inside. Although many Youtube influencers promote the most expensive stuff they do that for a living.
> 
> I currently own a 3950x not because I only intend to game on this machine but because I have a job that makes me afford an expensive CPU and Motherboard.
> 
> You don't need a motherboard that has 16 USB ports, water pump sensors, Godlike VRMs to game... That's where enthusiast level hardware comes in... and trust me....they're not all gamers or kids with a lot of money.


Yes, majority of gamers do not buy this motherboard or other highly priced motherboards. But majority of buyers of this motherboard are gamers and are targeted towards gamers. All you have to do is literally read the name of the motherboard, look at the marketing, and the visual design of the motherboard...

As stated before, there are people like you who buy it for more. That is not the case for most people that still purchase this motherboard even if its priced high.


----------



## GraveNoX

Maybe the culprit is the virtualization because memory gets extra encryption. With my 1700x I get some stutter and some audio crackling when it's enabled.


----------



## Patooie

This has been most likely answered, apologies, but currently have a 2700x and wanting to upgrade soon to 5600x. I want to go ahead and upgrade my Ram first, and was wondering if a cl16 3600mhz will be compatible with the c6h board.


----------



## LucaZar

Patooie said:


> This has been most likely answered, apologies, but currently have a 2700x and wanting to upgrade soon to 5600x. I want to go ahead and upgrade my Ram first, and was wondering if a cl16 3600mhz will be compatible with the c6h board.


Without any doubt


----------



## residentour

Patooie said:


> This has been most likely answered, apologies, but currently have a 2700x and wanting to upgrade soon to 5600x. I want to go ahead and upgrade my Ram first, and was wondering if a cl16 3600mhz will be compatible with the c6h board.


You cannot upgrade to 5600 on c6h


----------



## voxson5

Seriously would grab a 5900x if I could run it. Come on AMD & Asus, let me spend my money!


----------



## Lermite

Help! My PC acts as it was dead and the culprit is either the power supply or the C6H, but I struggle to tell them apart.

Could you tell me if the tiny led just below "EATX 12V_2" below the 12V connector in the top left corner of the board is on?
And if it's on, what's its color?

Mine is red and the only other led is the green one that means the CPU is OK. Everything else looks dead despite I disconnected everything from the power supply but the 12V and the ATX connectors.
If I disconnect the ATX connector and test it by shorting the PWR pin, the power supply fan works, but if I plug this connector to the motherboard then press the Power button, the power supply fan doesn't work and I only get the two leds on the board. Even the QR code is off.


----------



## Masterchief79

Hey, the top left LED is OFF on my C6H (Bios 7901) while running windows regularly. I'd swap in another PSU if you have one nearby for testing - doesn't have to be fancy, it should power up if you just plug in one 4-pin into the 8-pin 12V connector and leave the 4-pin connector empty.


----------



## Lermite

Masterchief79 said:


> Hey, the top left LED is OFF on my C6H (Bios 7901) while running windows regularly. I'd swap in another PSU if you have one nearby for testing - doesn't have to be fancy, it should power up if you just plug in one 4-pin into the 8-pin 12V connector and leave the 4-pin connector empty.


Thank you.
I've found out the meaning of this red led: it means that no cable is plugged (in the main 8 pins connector).
It doesn't seem related to the optionnal 4 pins connector.
My mistake was to plug the wrong cable to the PSU, leaving the one connected to this connector unplugged.

Anyway, I've found out the culprit of my issue: the graphic car, a MSI RX 5700XT Mech OC that seems to have ended up as a shortcut somehow, because everything stay dead as long it's plugged.
That makes sense because my PC died while I was playing, making the GPU to work at full power.

Replacing this card by an old RX 570 got my PC back to life.

After all the bugs I got from this card, it looks like I have to give up on AMD GPUs, and go for an Nvidia instead even if it's reluctantly.


----------



## CodyPredy

GraveNoX said:


> Maybe the culprit is the virtualization because memory gets extra encryption. With my 1700x I get some stutter and some audio crackling when it's enabled.


I've actually tried that but no change (disabled/enable Virtualization). Fiddled a bit with the BIOS settings but the maximum result I could get without PBO sau 8800-8900 in R20.


----------



## beers

CodyPredy said:


> I currently own a 3950x not because I only intend to game on this machine but because I have a job that makes me afford an expensive CPU and Motherboard.


Whoopdeedoo my dude.


----------



## pipould

Hi all,
Having gone back to bios 7306 for PCIE4, I am now experiencing the fan bug... I don't recall, was there any workaround to "fix" the issue in some way ? Randomly CPU fan goes down and all case fans go full speed.


----------



## CodyPredy

beers said:


> Whoopdeedoo my dude.


Didn't want to sound like a prick but when the discussion starts to shift towards "you're using it wrong", "you shouldn't use sleep" or "majority of buyers of this motherboard are gamers and are targeted towards gamers" it kind of pisses on the concept of premium.
It's essentially the same problem with finding good components (eg. fans, keyboards) without RGB these days. Just because manufacturers have started including "gaming" esthetics into high end gear doesn't mean only gamers buy it. Usually it's because you can't find something that can scale performance/features and doesn't look like it was made for a 12 year old.
Anyway, I see the thread has shifted to a less focused discussion and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## shq32

Hi, can I use two nvme SSDs + graphics card x16 on this motherboard? (Crosshair VI Extreme bios 7901 + Ryzen 3600X)
I see in GPU-Z my graphics is running x8 3.0 (GTX 1080)

sorry for my English
Thank you for answer


----------



## Lurcher99

shq32 said:


> Hi, can I use two nvme SSDs + graphics card x16 on this motherboard? (Crosshair VI Extreme bios 7901 + Ryzen 3600X)
> I see in GPU-Z my graphics is running x8 3.0 (GTX 1080)
> 
> sorry for my English
> Thank you for answer


As far as I know, you cannot use 2xNvme SSD because it doesnt have two slot, only one. But you can try with PCI-e to NVMe m2 adapter https://www.amazon.com/YATENG-Controller-Expansion-Card-Support-Converter/dp/B07JJTVGZM (something like this) to use second m2 nvme.
Check in BIOS why your Graphic Card is running in 8x mode instead of 16x. Try different PCI-E slot if you are using mentioned adapter already.
I havent tried it, but somebody here must have been using pci-e to m2 adapter on this board and maybe you will get better reply.


----------



## shq32

Crosshair VI Extreme have two m.2 nvme slots...


----------



## Denvys5

Lurcher99 said:


> As far as I know, you cannot use 2xNvme SSD because it doesnt have two slot, only one.


There are two M.2 Slots on that board. One is hidden under chipset heatsink.

But the other one is wired to 1st x16 slot, so it shares lanes with GPU = with 2 SSDs only x8 speed on GPU


----------



## roco_smith

Lurcher99 said:


> As far as I know, you cannot use 2xNvme SSD because it doesnt have two slot, only one. But you can try with PCI-e to NVMe m2 adapter Amazon.com: M.2 NVME to PCIe 3.0 x4 Adapter with Aluminum Heatsink Solution: Computers & Accessories (something like this) to use second m2 nvme.
> Check in BIOS why your Graphic Card is running in 8x mode instead of 16x. Try different PCI-E slot if you are using mentioned adapter already.
> I havent tried it, but somebody here must have been using pci-e to m2 adapter on this board and maybe you will get better reply.


I have the Crosshair VI Extreme also and have 2 slot for Nve M2 ,but in my case when I used both , the PciE speed decrease from 16x to 8x so I only use 1 , the one near to the cpu socket .Maybe is decrease because I have 4 sata Hard drive also installed and the limitation of the X370 chipset play a big roll also


----------



## Dave001

roco_smith said:


> I have the Crosshair VI Extreme also and have 2 slot for Nve M2 ,but in my case when I used both , the PciE speed decrease from 16x to 8x so I only use 1 , the one near to the cpu socket .Maybe is decrease because I have 4 sata Hard drive also installed and the limitation of the X370 chipset play a big roll also


I found this on a website when i first got the board, it explains how all the lanes are split up on the C6E.



> (1) Both the M.2_1 and M.2_2 sockets use the CPU PCIE controller (not the X370) and therefore they share some of the Ryzen 20 lanes with the video and other PCIE cards. NVME drives are X4 devices, using 4 lanes each.
> 
> (2) If you place an NVME drive into M.2_2 along bottom edge of mobo, then the PCIEX8_2 will be DISABLED. If you place a PCIE card into the PCIEX8_2 slot then M.2_2 will be DISABLED. They not only share bandwidth as stated in the manual, but if one of them is occupied then the other is disabled.
> 
> (3) If you have one NVME drive, it is best to place it into the M.2_1 (under the X370 heatsink) because that socket does not share bandwidth with the PCIEX8_2 slot, and therefore will leave PCIEX8_2 available for use.
> 
> (4) Placing a video card into PCIE_X16/X8_1 it will receive 16 lanes unless either PCIEX8_2 or M.2_2 are occupied, in which case the PCIE_X16/X8_1 slot will receive 8 lanes. (In the Aug 2017 issue of MAXIMUM PC, "PCI Express Explained" p 58, states that even an advanced video card driving a 4K monitor may only infrequently saturate an X8 PCIE bus).
> 
> (5) You can have two video cards in PCIE_X16/X8_1 and PCIEX8_2, but they will each receive 8 lanes, and the M.2_2 slot will be disabled. M.2_1 is still enabled, and an NVME drive there would use the remaining 4 lanes: 8 + 8 + 4 = 20 lanes.
> 
> (6) You can have two NVME drives in M.2_1 and M.2_2, maybe in RAID, but the PCIEX8_2 slot will be disabled and the video card in PCIE_X16/X8_1 will receive 8 lanes.
> 
> (7) The black PCIE slots (PCIEX1_1, PCIEX1_2, PCIEX1_3, and PCIEX4_3) all use the PCIE controller in the X370 chipset, which provides 4 PCIE lanes in addition to those provided by the Ryzen cpu.
> 
> (8) You can have up to four X1 PCIE cards in PCIEX1_1, PCIEX1_2, PCIEX1_3, and PCIEX4_3. But if you place an X2 or X4 card into PCIEX4_3, then PCIEX1_1, PCIEX1_2, and PCIEX1_3 will be disabled.
> 
> The PCIEX8_2 slot shares bandwidth with M.2_2
> The PCIEX4_3 slot shares bandwidth with the PCIEX1_1,PCIEX1_2, PCIEX1_3 slots


----------



## oile

@Brko any news about your friend with Zen 5000 on gigabyte x370?


----------



## Masterchief79

Concerning the PCI-Express thing - running your GPU in PCI-E 3.0 x8 mode shouldn't be a problem. Techpowerup did a bandwith test with a 2080Ti and it lost 2-3% performance. I wouldn't worry if I could put another nvme SSD on my board then.


----------



## Brko

oile said:


> @Brko any news about your friend with Zen 5000 on gigabyte x370?


Don't worry, did not forget about that. As soon as I get permission, will update you. This thread will first get exclusive full report


----------



## Miiksu

Asus is furious about the news..."No! God! Please! No!" 😂 ...joking aside. 

They need to take this seriously concideration. Longer support is always win win situation.


----------



## tivook

Miiksu said:


> Asus is furious about the news..."No! God! Please! No!" 😂 ...joking aside.
> 
> They need to take this seriously concideration. Longer support is always win win situation.


True, they are stupid in my opinion because the reason why x370 isn't supported is because of money. It's really that easy. Asus and others wants to make more money but it's a moronic way of thinking because why would I buy a x570 now? a dead socket henceforth? I will wait until the next socket and I won't buy ASUS simple as.

They wanted to sell more boards and probably ended up not doing so and pissing off their loyal customers in the process.


----------



## Fight Game

exactly. pretty sure the roadmap put us as having support with am4 cpu's at least through 2020. If this is what we get for being early adopters with Asus, while other 370 boards are getting the support, then I too will skip this generation and select a board that provided support to their users for the next. It's bad enough that we've had to wait longer than most to get bios updates all along, but to completely skip this one would be the last straw.


----------



## Brko

Yep. Just got used R7 3700X for 200 EUR. Sold mine R5 3600 for 155 EUR and for gaming 1440P @ 60FPS with 6800XT it is a steal for 45 EUR extra money. 

If we get BIOS which should be stable, than purchase of Zen3 is very very likely. But if not, Zen2 will suffice until Zen5 or 6. We mustn't be again early adopters for DDR5. Lessons are learned with AM4 in our case and everyone else who bought X370/B350 boards in 2017 when it was most crucial for AMD to have solid user and feedback base.

I would gladly pass that pioneer torch to younger generations


----------



## roco_smith

My thoughts are exactly the same ,upgrade only my current card to the 6800XT ,keep My 3900X and CH6E until AM5 socket mature and definitely said goodbye for Asus Motherboards , I had before the Gigabyte x470 Gaming 7 but for my stupidity I sell it now totally regret .


----------



## Fight Game

can the 2 m.2 slot ssd's be put into raid-0 on this board?


----------



## Brko

roco_smith said:


> My thoughts are exactly the same ,upgrade only my current card to the 6800XT ,keep My 3900X and CH6E until AM5 socket mature and definitely said goodbye for Asus Motherboards , I had before the Gigabyte x470 Gaming 7 but for my stupidity I sell it now totally regret .


Big oof. 
My friend from other forum has this board and 5900X:









AMD Ryzen 9 5900X @ 4498.95 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[qj1jg6] Validated Dump by Eladio_pce (2020-11-09 19:12:36) - MB: Gigabyte X470 AORUS GAMING 7 WIFI-CF - RAM: 16384 MB




valid.x86.fr


----------



## crastakippers

I have really enjoyed this board. 
And my 3800X should last me another couple of years, although I could really make use of more cores.
I doubt I will go for a board change just to go to 5000 series Ryzen. I will wait.

However, I am not going to dump ASUS outright if they don't give us a bios for the new chips. I might dump them if there are better options but I ain't cutting my nose off to spite my face.

Just giving another view point.


----------



## Miiksu

Something weird just happened. My computer did go to sleep mode and then did not wake up when pressed keyboard+mouse or the power button. It was complitely "dead" even reset bios did not work. Only when I took the power plug from the powersupply and waited 2-3 minutes, plugged it back and waited 1 minute and then it woke.

I was using BIOS 7803. I now updated to latest 7901.


----------



## voxson5

Miiksu said:


> Something weird just happened. My computer did go to sleep mode and then did not wake up when pressed keyboard+mouse or the power button. It was complitely "dead" even reset bios did not work. Only when I took the power plug from the powersupply and waited 2-3 minutes, plugged it back and waited 1 minute and then it woke.
> 
> I was using BIOS 7803. I now updated to latest 7901.


I've had it being 'dead' from resume before & needing to power cycle.. but not to that extent! Glad you got it sorted.


----------



## Pilotasso

I use 1Usmus Universal Power plan and avoid the balanced that windows uses. Also, I left CPU voltage and clocks on defaults in BIOS. Never had issues. I also avoid fast startup in power plan as it causes jerkiness and sound crackling due to recycling last sessions kernel. Windows sabotages your PC so I tend to disable it's "power tweaks" and leave the CPU manage itself as much as possible.


----------



## warpuck

I got a 3800X to run on mine. Works flaky on 7901 and 7704. Current is 7704.
Not going to bother with going back to 7901 if don't make any difference.
Worked better after I Set the RAM to DOHC standard. For some reason does not like 2133. But 3200? Likes it. Running 32 GB of the 1st version Flare 3200 @1.35 volts.
Maybe the MOBO is not feeling good.The Aura lights did die on the mother board.
I don't use RGB Coolers and case lighting anyway.
I will just put up with it until it rolls over and dies.

But the 3800X does make a big difference just running stock settings vs a 1600 OCd to 3850

When stressed all cores stock runs at 75C with a old CM 6 pipe off an old FX-8350 set up.
Cooled a single 120mm fan
After about 5 minutes it does a steady 4166 MHZ. Some of the cores will hit 4550.
HW info does say it hits a peak of 188 watts.
It also says it pulls a steady 68 watts when stressed by CPU-Z?
Not buying it, but maybe it is right.
I guess if you got a Good CH6, a 3800X is worth it.
Should be good enough for another 3-4 years.


----------



## Lurcher99

shq32 said:


> Crosshair VI Extreme have two m.2 nvme slots...


My bad, didn't know extreme version have 2xM2 slots.


----------



## Miiksu

voxson5 said:


> I've had it being 'dead' from resume before & needing to power cycle.. but not to that extent! Glad you got it sorted.


I had this in the past too. Actually very early stages. I think I had 1800X and maybe it happened on my first year in the 2017. Thankfully does not happen often. Can't completely remember was it something related to memory overclocking. I held my breath back in the day.


----------



## Fanu

Any recommendation for a good B550 or X570 up to 150€? I need at least 2 M.2 slots - would use the board with zen3 CPU


----------



## GraveNoX

Miiksu said:


> Something weird just happened. My computer did go to sleep mode and then did not wake up when pressed keyboard+mouse or the power button. It was complitely "dead" even reset bios did not work. Only when I took the power plug from the powersupply and waited 2-3 minutes, plugged it back and waited 1 minute and then it woke.
> 
> I was using BIOS 7803. I now updated to latest 7901.


WOW, maybe Asus built in a death timer. 2 days ago I was playing CSGO for 2 hours or so and suddenly PC shuts off. Pressed the power button and nothing. I thought the power went off then realised I can still turn on the light bulbs. I wanted to open the case to see what's going on, maybe my power supply gone dead (RM850i) or whatever. I pressed on the OFF button from the power supply and then back ON, pressed power and it started with the usual 3 restarts before post. Got into CSGO again, 3-4 minutes in, the PC shuts off. I was like, motherboard is fried. Then I got into BIOS and downclocked CPU by 0.025 Ghz and then lowered power limit from stock to -10% on Radeon drivers (have Vega 56 180W with 264W modded bios). No problems afterwards, played yesterday for 10 hours and no problems.
So it was the GPU that triggered the shutdown because it peaked way above power limit or it was the PSU which turned on some protection ? This haven't happened in the past 2 years.


----------



## Miiksu

@GraveNoX That is quality power supply. I have one of the best supply too. Seasonic Prime 850W Titanium. It never happened on me when gaming or doing burn test. It's rare and when it happens it's a mystery.


----------



## Brko

Sorry for being offtopic, but this is thread of my MBO and all of you are my people with whom I share my best and worst, so here is more delicacy from AMD.

We all heard about Smart Access Memory or SAM and for that RX 6000 GPU, Ryzen 5000 and 500-series MBO are required. I would say another bull-hit from AMD. My friend from another forum, of whom I already linked CPU-Z validation how Gigabyte X470 Gaming 7 runs 5900X, found setting in BIOS which can enable this on, you guessing already, X470 board. Since he already have 5900X, to prove this theory, he needs RX 6000. Setting is called "Re-Size BAR Support". TechPowerUp had an article about that. 

So, as time goes by, we find more and more interesting. I know I still owe you Zen3-on-X370 validation (there are some political obstacles), but please find the proof of SAM-on-X470 attached.

MBO: Gigabyte X470 Aorus Gaming 7 Wifi
CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 5900X
BIOS: F60C


----------



## warpuck

Putting a 3800X on a CH6 is a pain. BIOS is a pain. Chipsets are are a pain. Power plan is a pain. The drivers for the GPU, again a pain.
Noodling with Bios settings is a pain.
Almost like AMD does not want you to do it?
Maybe I can fix all the issues in another week or so. Maybe.
Plus the all over the place power reports by HWiNFO. In case you ask V6.34-4300
Get a 570? Nope now I am NOT going to do it.
Get a 5700? No way Jose.

BTW got it locked at 4133 Mhz and 1.100 Volts on the CPU and it seems to like it, Maybe. Stressing it with CPU-z maxed out at 53C.
Maybe just locking the freq is what it needed?
I wonder if my power supply is getting tired?


----------



## Dave001

warpuck said:


> BTW got it locked at 4133 Mhz and 1.100 Volts on the CPU and it seems to like it, Maybe. Stressing it with CPU-z maxed out at 53C.


What the hell are you using to cool that CPU?


----------



## MosterMenu

With 1usmus's CTR clock tuner, I can finish diagnostic but always get crashes on the real test.
has anyone here got a working base bios setting file they could share?


----------



## JoonX86

MosterMenu said:


> With 1usmus's CTR clock tuner, I can finish diagnostic but always get crashes on the real test.
> has anyone here got a working base bios setting file they could share?


with My Bronze Rated 3700x, I managed to run 4.2/4.25 at 1.35v, CPU LLC level 3, PBO enabled to unlock power limit.


----------



## MosterMenu

JoonX86 said:


> with My Bronze Rated 3700x, I managed to run 4.2/4.25 at 1.35v, CPU LLC level 3, PBO enabled to unlock power limit.


nice, can I grab the base bios setting please?
When you get a chance, i just don't know if I've got something set to auto that shouldn't be or what it is.


----------



## warpuck

Dave001 said:


> What the hell are you using to cool that CPU?








Hyper 612 Ver.2 | Cooler Master







www.coolermaster.com




The closest current cooler to it is MasterAir MA620P TUF


----------



## warpuck

I forgot.
I dropped the voltage from what the default BIOS set as auto 1.350 to to 1.100. That makes a big difference(P = E^2/R). Actually in this case it is more like Z as in apparent resistance.
When 1st plugged in, it ran with default in hit 73C after 5 minutes the frequency settled at 4166 all core load. It started at 4266. Some cores will hit 4550 on light loads. So dropping the speed also changes Z (more apparent resistance) and dropping the volts also drops watts too.

Edit : I guess you could call that electrical cooling. I am not going to do any power factor calculations on the CPU. I am retired.

I also have no idea what happen to my FX-702P Casio programmable calculator.


----------



## JoonX86

MosterMenu said:


> nice, can I grab the base bios setting please?
> When you get a chance, i just don't know if I've got something set to auto that shouldn't be or what it is.


I only had to change those things I mentioned, other than that everything else is set to Auto. As long as your RAM OC is stable you shouldn't have issues.


----------



## jobbus

Sorry folks, I did give up. I ordered MSI B550 Gaming Carbon WIFI mobo for 169€ with 30€ cashback and AC-Valhalla gamecode. Tired of that sleep bug with this C6H board and now I will get that 2nd nvme slot and option to upgrade 5000-series cpu. Best all for you.
Edit. I'm going to sell that gamecode and price for this used C6H is about 100€, so this swap is cheap.


----------



## Pilotasso

Too much hassle re-intalling everything by changing the MOBO right now and on top of that knowing 500 series is a dead end for further upgrades anyway. So Either a new compatible BIOS for 5000 series CPU's or I will be sticking to what I've got until the time comes for next new build in 3 years time, and then all options are open again even Intel.


----------



## csf22able

Pilotasso said:


> Too much hassle re-intalling everything by changing the MOBO right now and on top of that knowing 500 series is a dead end for further upgrades anyway. So Either a new compatible BIOS for 5000 series CPU's or I will be sticking to what I've got until the time comes for next new build in 3 years time, and then all options are open again even Intel.


all options except Asus board, never forget Asus, never repeat Asus


----------



## Fight Game

If it turns out to be true, then I agree 100%, but give it some time guys. If a handful of these other manufacturers get it then I have high confidense then we will too, but I'm guessing that the couple people that can make it possible, are extremely busy.


----------



## warpuck

More injury to the insult: Ryzen master does not support this CPU. SO I have to noodle with BIOS to find the happy spot. BUT the same CPU is supported on a 550/70.
With the same Ryzen master download
No problem just run with a open case and use the 4 button salute on the motherboard. After experimenting turn the power supply off. Wait for the electrons to dissipate. 
Push the start button on the board and it runs normally. After that no worries.
Why it wont do it that way from the case button? It tries and then hangs at some random stop code. 

I guess it is this way. AMD needs to sell me a new chipset. M$ needs to sell me a new license for my "new" computer.

I hope Lansing does not start doing this if I decide to change the engine and transmission in my car.

NOt chANGING TILL i AM DAMN GOOD AND READY


----------



## Dr. Vodka

warpuck said:


> More injury to the insult: Ryzen master does not support this CPU. SO I have to noodle with BIOS to find the happy spot. BUT the same CPU is supported on a 550/70.
> With the same Ryzen master download
> No problem just run with a open case and use the 4 button salute on the motherboard. After experimenting turn the power supply off. Wait for the electrons to dissipate.
> Push the start button on the board and it runs normally. After that no worries.
> Why it wont do it that way from the case button? It tries and then hangs at some random stop code.
> 
> I guess it is this way. AMD needs to sell me a new chipset. M$ needs to sell me a new license for my "new" computer.
> 
> I hope Lansing does not start doing this if I decide to change the engine and transmission in my car.
> 
> NOt chANGING TILL i AM DAMN GOOD AND READY


What BIOS are you using?

These failures to POST on a cold boot with 3000 series CPUs used to happen on versions <7704, if you're on any of the older releases please update to 7901. Ryzen Master also needs >7704 to run well, too

Also, set VDIMM on boot to auto, this will prevent a double POST.

If you're still having issues on 7901 after a clear CMOS / reset to defaults, then your RAM settings are to blame. Post a thaiphoon burner report of your memory (what memory chips all four of your sticks have, not all FlareX is B-die) and a zentimings screenshot (to see your motherboard's memory PHY and related voltages' defaults) so we can help you


----------



## warpuck

Thanks


Dr. Vodka said:


> What BIOS are you using?
> 
> So she "LET ME" change the BIOS. went 7704 to 7901.
> The bios is still flaky in the manual mode.
> 
> I finally got Ryzen Master to run. Had to uninstall it. Then Regedit it to make it all disappear and reinstall it.
> The uninstaller does not empty the registry. That may have been the source of CPU not supported.
> One other thing the Flares were one from Jan 2020 and the other from July 2020. Found don't work well if not paired that way.
> Ryzen Master auto set the memory and fabric to 3200. I am OK with that.
> With precision boost off and all cores at 1.0180 low temps whens stressed @ 3900 MHZ and 47C with ambient of 20C
> Stressed with precision on auto volts 73C.
> If it works reliably this way for right now. It's more than I need.
> A little disappointed the bios won't let me noodle with it.
> But the wife is happy she can use "her" computer.
> 
> DR. Vodka thanks for waking up my brain cells.


----------



## Shikatsu

So the Crosshair VII got the beta BIOS for Ryzen 5000, maybe someone can mod it to run on X370 C6H with current AGESA as well...



> ROG CROSSHAIR VII HERO BIOS 4001
> 1. Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.1.8.0 for new CPU support
> 2. It’s highly recommended not to update this beta BIOS when using AMD AM4 Socket for AMD Ryzen™ 3000 Series/ 2000 Series/ 1000 Series/ A-Series Desktop Processors.
> 3. This beta BIOS can only be reversed by BIOS Flashback.
> 
> Before running the USB BIOS Flashback tool, please rename the BIOS file (C7H.CAP) using BIOSRenamer.





https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/ROG_CROSSHAIR-VII-HERO/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VII-HERO-ASUS-4001.ZIP


----------



## CentroX

I hope to see zen 3 support on this board soon. I am not giving up.


----------



## voxson5

Shikatsu said:


> So the Crosshair VII got the beta BIOS for Ryzen 5000, maybe someone can mod it to run on X370 C6H with current AGESA as well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/ROG_CROSSHAIR-VII-HERO/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VII-HERO-ASUS-4001.ZIP


And for good measure throw in the gen4 support from... ?7301


----------



## residentour

I just want to use SAM with my 6800 XT on C6H. Since C6H is the most sold AM4 Asus board, they should not give up supporting.


----------



## csf22able

does Asrcok Taichi x370 can handle bios from x470? i heard it does


----------



## Denvys5

residentour said:


> Since C6H is the most sold AM4 Asus board, they should not give up supporting.


Probably, the most sold is some garbage like Prime B350 or B350M-A. 
Crosshairs have limited production size, for limited amount of buyers with deep pockets.


----------



## ph1ber

It's black Friday week and the 5000-series is nowhere to be found and the 3700x even with black Friday prices is basically the same price as a 5600X. Guess I'll be sticking with my overclocked 1600 for a bit longer.


----------



## tivook

ph1ber said:


> It's black Friday week and the 5000-series is nowhere to be found and the 3700x even with black Friday prices is basically the same price as a 5600X. Guess I'll be sticking with my overclocked 1600 for a bit longer.


Who cares about the 5000 series. You can't use it anyway?


----------



## ph1ber

tivook said:


> Who cares about the 5000 series. You can't use it anyway?


I think pretty much everyone cares about the 5000-series. My point is that if the 5000-series were in stock I might as well get a new motherboard. I think I could live with a cheap one since buying something more premium doesn't seem to matter that much after all. No way I'm getting a 3000-series at the same price as 5000-series for worse performance even though it would be a massive upgrade. Now if the 3700x was a lot cheaper it's a different matter.


----------



## roco_smith

I think the best option we have if you happy with the performance is keeping your current set up , as some point in the next year those ryzen 3000 cpu will eventually drop price specially the 3900XT and 3950X , as for me the only hardware I will upgrade will be my GTX 1070 graphic card to RTX 3080 or 6800XT, will be real stupid buy a X570 motherboard when the end of life of socket AM4 is almost over.


----------



## Fanu

I'm switching over from Crosshair VI Extreme to ASRock B550 Extreme 4 and a 5800X

C6E is a great motherboard hardware vise (best X370 motherboard on the market), and its a shame AMD/Asus don't want to support X370 chipset anymore considering its same as X470 which will run zen3 CPUs..

But I'm not buying high end motherboard again - C6E has slightly more features then cheaper boards but same level of software support 
Memory OC depends mostly on CPU memory controller lottery (I can't get my 3200CL14 b-die memory to 3333MHz stable with 2700X on C6E)

I am back to midrange boards.. better to invest left over money to CPU/GPU/SSD/RAM


----------



## jrm sevilla

[QUOTE = "Fanu, publicación: 28679370, miembro: 478141"]
Estoy cambiando de Crosshair VI Extreme a ASRock B550 Extreme 4 y a 5800X

C6E es un gran tornillo de banco de placa base (la mejor placa base X370 del mercado), y es una pena que AMD / Asus ya no quieran admitir el chipset X370 considerando que es igual que X470, que ejecutará CPU zen3.

Pero no voy a comprar una placa base de gama alta de nuevo: C6E tiene un poco más de funciones que placas más baratas, pero el mismo nivel de soporte de software
Memory OC depende principalmente de la lotería del controlador de memoria de la CPU (no puedo hacer que mi memoria b-die 3200CL14 sea estable a 3333MHz con 2700X en C6E)

He vuelto a las placas de rango medio ... es mejor invertir el dinero sobrante en CPU / GPU / SSD / RAM
[/ CITAR]
¿A qué precio obtienes esa roca?
no te parece mejor el tomahawk msi b550.
Me gusta más ese msi y el precio es aún mejor.
cuando tenga que cambiar mi ch6 ese será el indicado.


----------



## oile

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/k1393v
5600x working on Asrock b350 crossflashed bios on 16mb


----------



## tivook

oile said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/k1393v
> 5600x working on Asrock b350 crossflashed bios on 16mb


The fact that it seems to be very easy to do combined with the fact that they've said it's near impossible only makes me even more angry.


----------



## Brko

Fact: Zen3 processors CAN WORK ON ALL AM4 motherboards. Period.

Everything else is horses**t and fairytails from AMD and MBO makers.


----------



## Dogzilla07

@Brko true, differences between b350-b450 and x370-x470 are almost non-existent to the point where you can use same bioses without even editing them:

Now of course how perfect works, and if something might not work is a question (more a question of how much time and effort working out the bios kinks a company wants to do).


----------



## Pilotasso

Now the burning question: whos gonna try risk shoving a Crosshair VII BIOS into the VI?


----------



## man_with_arrow

Pilotasso said:


> Now the burning question: whos gonna try risk shoving a Crosshair VII BIOS into the VI?


If I had a 5000-series chip, I would... I've got SOIC clips and a Raspberry Pi, what the hell do I have to lose?


----------



## shockGG

Pilotasso said:


> Now the burning question: whos gonna try risk shoving a Crosshair VII BIOS into the VI?


I wouldn't do that, the reason it works on the ASRock boards is because their 400 series boards are basically identical to their 300 series boards.


----------



## Miiksu

F.... My C6H is probably gone now complitely. It did go to sleep mode. I cant turn anymore power on. I have tried to reset bios. Unplug power cord and wait. Also I have tried to flashback and change battery to new one. Nothing seems to work. Not even different cpu did not turn power on. Any succestions?


----------



## infraredbg

I know it is not Crosshair VI Hero related, but I just flashed my Asrock Fatal1ty B350 K4 Gaming with the latest bios from its B450 sibling and as expected, everything works (including RGB ).
When a bios with Zen3 support is available I'm sure it will work.
They are the exact same board anyway, with the "newer" one missing DVI and 4 USB ports, plus some minor change around the memory slots.

So X370 not supporting Zen2 is BS, if that low-end B350/B450 board can get an updated bios.
Do you know if there are beta bioses for those Asrock boards? I have a programmer (well, much more than that - Elmor's EVC2) and can try any bios basically.
I could also try flashing the Crosshair VI eventually, but it's different than the newer ones, while Asrock copy and pasted most of their B350 lineup to B450.

PS: Hmm, apparently the guy from reddit installed the 5600X on that last bios, which seems to support Zen3 (mine should do, too), they just haven't updated the support list.


----------



## man_with_arrow

shockGG said:


> I wouldn't do that, the reason it works on the ASRock boards is because their 400 series boards are basically identical to their 300 series boards.


Noted. Thanks for the warning... 
Whenever someone does release a modded BIOS, though, I'd be happy to test it (at least as far as compatibility w/ Ryzen 1 goes...)


----------



## Miiksu

Mystery is solved. I have custom water cooling and I use heavy rubber tubes that pulled GPU from the motherboard slowly over time and that was causing power on issues. GPU is not screwed to the case and was causing problems over time. User error this time. Then I pulled all the ram off then I did not correctly placed them back and was causing 0d Qcode. Very tight place to see if all ram is correctly in place. But It's working lovely again 

Asus don't kill old horse! Give us some information if we getting 5000-sries support in the next year.


----------



## pipould

man_with_arrow said:


> Noted. Thanks for the warning...
> Whenever someone does release a modded BIOS, though, I'd be happy to test it (at least as far as compatibility w/ Ryzen 1 goes...)


Well what steps would be needed to tweak the bios ? Replace agesa? 

Sent from my Oneplus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## sadaharu

Hello my fellow VI Hero comrades. I would like to ask you guys/girls some questions.
I am currently using 1700x with g.skill flare x 3200cl14.
1700x at stock and ram is running on 3200 mhz at cl14 docp standars settings on the latest 7901 bios.

I am planning to get 3600XT and use it at 4.2 Ghz all cores overclocked. I have a H115i cooler. And i like silence tho. 

You think will it work nice? I mostly use it for gaming. Will my ram still be compatible? Or the heat will be an issue?

Or it's time to go for 5600x + Viii hero?

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Miiksu

@sadaharu keep the mobo. You can upgrade 3300X or better if you have extra cash. I dont say you should upgrade 3300X but it even beats your current CPU on gaming. Seems you have b-die memory you could run it easily >3600 MHz with 3000-series. Heat not be issue but if you have problems you can always add more fans and I recommend Arctic P12 and P14 fans. They are good as Noctua's fans less than half the price. Also Arctic have new AIO liquid cooling that beats everything. Anyway AM4 is dead end socket. 5000-series is fast on gaming but not really worth the price and hassle if have a good motherboard and not 400-series.


----------



## sadaharu

Miiksu said:


> @sadaharu keep the mobo. You can upgrade 3300X or better if you have extra cash. I dont say you should upgrade 3300X but it even beats your current CPU on gaming. Seems you have b-die memory you could run it easily >3600 MHz with 3000-series. Heat not be issue but if you have problems you can always add more fans and I recommend Arctic P12 and P14 fans. They are good as Noctuan fans less than half the price. Also Arctic have new AIO liquid cooling that beats everything. Anyway AM4 is dead end socket. 5000-series is fast on gaming but not really worth the price and hassle if have a good motherboard and not 400-series.


Thanks again for the reply.

My case is Corsair 680x and airflow is good. I replaced back exhaust fan with nzxt 140mm and i added two 140mm corsair af140 fan to bottom as an intake. Inside the case it's very cold. 

I love VI hero. Music, sounds effects are great. It has tons of USB ports which i use a lot. Build quality is awesome. Looks nice. etc etc. i just don't wanna give up on it.

But 1700x started to break. It heats up. Overclocking it is not very possible cuz mine has a terrible silicon. Didn't age well at all. 

So i was hoping 3600XT upgrade would be nice. Or i might even get 3700x i dunno.


----------



## DrSwizz

Hello. I have problem which I hope somebody here could help me resolve.

I have a C6E motherboard which I upgraded with a 3700X (from a 2600X). After the upgrade my Corsair MP510 NVME drive only works at SATA-3 speeds, that is max 500MB/s read speed. I have tried three different BIOS versions so far, including the latest 7901 which I am current using, but the problem persist. I tried forcing the drives to NVME Gen 3, but that did not working either. I also tried the drive in both NVME slots, but it does not matter which slot I use; the drive still is slow. I also have a Samsung 970 EVO which works alright though.

I also have another question, which BIOS version would you recommend me to use?
According to [NOT OFFICIAL]-Crosshair VI (Extreme ONLY) BIOS Update thread - Page 16 pretty much all the newer ones are bugged. Specifically a sleep bug is mentioned, but for me sleep seems to work just fine, I am using Linux though so maybe the bug is only triggered in Windows?


----------



## YoDevil

DrSwizz said:


> I also have another question, which BIOS version would you recommend me to use?
> According to [NOT OFFICIAL]-Crosshair VI (Extreme ONLY) BIOS Update thread - Page 16 pretty much all the newer ones are bugged. Specifically a sleep bug is mentioned, but for me sleep seems to work just fine, I am using Linux though so maybe the bug is only triggered in Windows?


Can confirm I have no issues on linux


----------



## CentroX

Any zen 3 modded bios out yet?


----------



## infraredbg

I can confirm the B450 bios on B350 board works like a charm.

As for CH7 bios on CH6:

Flash chip size on CH7 is 256Mbit vs 128Mbit on CH6 (32MB vs 16MB)
Bios file size is also double. Half of it is just blank, however it's not a single block, but several blocks scattered across the whole binary
Bios chip on CH7 is 1.8V rated, the one on CH6 is 3V, but I haven't measured if the the actual power on voltage is 3.3V or 1.8. The programmer flashed it with 3.3V on the VCC pin
T-topology vs Daisy-Chain, but this is probably not a problem

So, some sort of a modification is needed - either mod a bios or mod the board by replacing the flash chip with a larger one and hope that it will work.
Direct flash is not possible, because the stock CH7 bios does not fit on CH6.


----------



## oile

infraredbg said:


> I can confirm the B450 bios on B350 board works like a charm.
> 
> As for CH7 bios on CH6:
> 
> Flash chip size on CH7 is 256Mbit vs 128Mbit on CH6 (32MB vs 16MB)
> Bios file size is also double. Half of it is just blank, however it's not a single block, but several blocks scattered across the whole binary
> Bios chip on CH7 is 1.8V rated, the one on CH6 is 3V, but I haven't measured if the the actual power on voltage is 3.3V or 1.8. The programmer flashed it with 3.3V on the VCC pin
> T-topology vs Daisy-Chain, but this is probably not a problem
> 
> So, some sort of a modification is needed - either mod a bios or mod the board by replacing the flash chip with a larger one and hope that it will work.
> Direct flash is not possible, because the stock CH7 bios does not fit on CH6.
> 
> View attachment 2467269


Thanks for the info. So there is any chance? What would be required to mod it?


----------



## man_with_arrow

oile said:


> Thanks for the info. So there is any chance? What would be required to mod it?


From what I've seen poking around the C6H and C7H BIOSes with UEFITool, it will probably take a bit more work than just removing the blank space and flashing. Some of the padding (i.e. blank areas of the BIOS) on the 7 are also present on the 6, and is differently sized. Additionally, extracting the files (excluding the padding) puts the C6H at just 6.9 MB - while the C7H is 22.5...

Someone more experienced might need to chime in here, but from what I've seen we need to figure out where AGESA comes in, replace it with the 7H's version and cross our fingers?


----------



## CubanB

Yeah, I think that's a fair assumption. Either someone high up and extremely advanced could make/leak a custom BIOS done the proper way. Or someone just switches the AGESA code over. It might not be fully featured but it's highly possible that would allow basic functionality. There was already a custom BIOS for this board last year with AGESA code update only and it functioned ok. Of course, this is speculation. All of this would require some trial and error.


----------



## Brko

What it looks like to me is that the only way we run Zen3 CPUs on C6H is that Asus release beta BIOS. And this is highly unlikely. 

Shamino is here on forum, completely ignoring C6H mentiones and posts.
1usMus is also deaf and he is now very busy with CTR.

So l would say, if Asus do not provide beta BIOS, there will be no chance to run Zen3. As times go by, l am less and less interested in this thing and am starting go make my peace with it.

ASRock A320 and Gigabyte X370 boards that are running Zen3 CPU have original MBO ODM BIOS, not modded.

Or this is a hard task even for experienced modders... or someone received "marketing assets" for NOT pursuing BIOS modding any further


----------



## Pilotasso

Well, buying an ASUS premium board gave me very little return compared to other cheaper brands. Who bought a cheaper ASROCK board of any model got more future proof and better BIOS even on 16 cores. So that's a lesson learned, which I will keep in mind for my next build 3 years down the line.

AMD also looks bad here, they restricted 5000 series CPUs on 300 series board, but applicable just for ASUS, and without any valid technical reasons. If other brands got it at least AMD could open the doors and push the issue to motherboard makers.


----------



## infraredbg

I have experience with modding bioses, but well older than this, e.g from socket A to AM2/3 era.
Things are a lot more complicated at the moment, so except the general idea, I don't have the knowledge.
Could probably start examining the bioses and learning, but it would take me a lot of time to actually do anything.
Honestly, I don't want to spend the time and hope someone more experienced will release a mod bios, or even better - an "unofficial" beta bios from Asus.


----------



## Brko

I also modded BIOS to run socket 771 Xeon processors on socket 775 boards, but this is some quite different s**t. Don't know even where to start with it.


----------



## Miiksu

Pilotasso said:


> Well, buying an ASUS premium board gave me very little return compared to other cheaper brands. Who bought a cheaper ASROCK board of any model got more future proof and better BIOS even on 16 cores. So that's a lesson learned, which I will keep in mind for my next build 3 years down the line.
> 
> AMD also looks bad here, they restricted 5000 series CPUs on 300 series board, but applicable just for ASUS, and without any valid technical reasons. If other brands got it at least AMD could open the doors and push the issue to motherboard makers.


Low to middle AsRock mobos have poor vrm desing. Can handle something like up to 8-cores. I wish they could do a little better there. I may be wrong there may be one good cheap mobo than can handle 12-16 core Ryzen easily?

Maybe Asus did gave us way too good mobo at first place. Now they want us to spent more? Because they making the "rules". It's that simple no support no money.


----------



## roco_smith

Look likes people doesn't care about the bad support Asus give to costumers , The Asus Crooshair VIII Dark Hero is selling big time , no stock for this model everywhere for a 400.00 US dollar motherboard


----------



## oile

@Brko could you ask to your "gigabyte" friend if he does know someone who could help us? Shamino I think isn't allowed to help us right now. We need someone with knowledge or with manufacturer's legitimation


----------



## Miiksu

roco_smith said:


> Look likes people doesn't care about the bad support Asus give to costumers , The Asus Crooshair VIII Dark Hero is selling big time , no stock for this model everywhere for a 400.00 US dollar motherboard


Too much. I paid C6H around 300€ at launch. That VIII Dark Hero mobo is over 500€ in Finland 😂


----------



## CentroX

i hope someone comes through. Motherboard prices are ridicilous


----------



## Brko

oile said:


> @Brko could you ask to your "gigabyte" friend if he does know someone who could help us? Shamino I think isn't allowed to help us right now. We need someone with knowledge or with manufacturer's legitimation


Sure. Will ask him.
Don't know what Shamino can on cannot say, but the only thing l know that we are ignored completely.


CentroX said:


> i hope someone comes through. Motherboard prices are ridicilous


Prices of everything is ridicilous. Zen2 and Zen3 processors and this + last gen GPUs. 
And yet, people are buying everything without asking for price.

Unpopular opinion now: At this price point and availability of Zen3 processors, in my point of view, l really do not need BIOS for it :/ 5600X costs 400EUR in my country, 5900X 700EUR and 5950X 1100 EUR. Don't think these prices will be normal before Easter 2021. 

So even if we get Zen3 BIOS support, still l would stick with my 3700X. Cannot justify it to myself selling 8c/16t Zen2 CPU and adding 200+ EUR more to buy 6c/12t Zen3 CPU.

The only CPU l would maybe be interested for 200-230 EUR pricepoint will be 3600 successor - 5600 (non X) if we ever see one.

But still, l want to get Zen3 support on our board. Not for me. For all of us who step up and get first batches of untested, unknown and unrecognized products. AMD and Asus shouldn't ignore us and tell us fairytails and stick to its promise from early 2017. Thats all l'm asking.


----------



## jobbus

CentroX said:


> i hope someone comes through. Motherboard prices are ridicilous


Well I did get MSI B550 Gaming plus mobo for 115€ with 30€ cashback and AC-Valhalla gamecode. And also MSI B550 Gaming Carbon for 170€ with 30€ cashback and that valhalla code. These were black friday prices. So mobo prices are cheap now, ofcourse depending where you live. I'm going to replace my C6H board with that B550 Gaming Carbon mobo. So I will get rid of that sleep bug and that new mobo will give me 2.nd nvme ssd slot. And I hope that I will get about 80-90€ for this used C6H. And I paid 139€ for this C6H about 2 years ago, it was in special sale and it was great platform for R5 1600 -> R7 1700 -> R5 3600 -> R9 3900X cpu's.


----------



## Fanu

I'm replacing my Crosshair VI Extreme X370 with mid range AsRock B550 Extreme4

no more high end motherboards for me..even BX50 chipsets now have decent VRMs and feature set (PCIe 4.0, 2 or 3 nvme slots, type-c front usb header, usb3 gen 2 ports, etc)

also no more asus boards for me - gonna check out AsRock as I've never had their board (only MSI, gigabyte, intel and some others)


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Fanu said:


> I'm replacing my Crosshair VI Extreme X370 with mid range AsRock B550 Extreme4
> 
> no more high end motherboards for me..even BX50 chipsets now have decent VRMs and feature set (PCIe 4.0, 2 or 3 nvme slots, type-c front usb header, usb3 gen 2 ports, etc)
> 
> also no more asus boards for me - gonna check out AsRock as I've never had their board (only MSI, gigabyte, intel and some others)


That's a good path forward now, and if AM5 keeps the mid range as powerful as it is now, too.

We didn't have these excellent mid range options when AM4 launched. The C6H, C6E and the X370 Taichi were the only decent boards. The rest was trash. Now the mid range boards are nearly as robust as the old high end...

What's more, the X370 Taichi can be flashed with the X470 Taichi's BIOS (another copy pasted board) so it'll get Zen3 support one way or another, lol. As things are right now, we chose wrong, who would've thought. We'll see what happens, AMD said January 2021 for the definitive Zen3 BIOSes for the 400 series boards, we're still in early December and these Zen3 BIOSes are all betas at the moment. Things could change in two months.


----------



## warpuck

I Think My CH6 is failing. The onboard Aura LEDs do not function. I also get random stop codes with the 3800x installed. Also LED status colors I have never seen before.
Lots of colors and codes.
If it does the same with the 1600 reinstalled. I guess I will change the power supply and try again.

It will eventually boot into Win 10 and will run for days. with no blue screens.
If no problems with the 1600 reinstalled
So I am going to put the 1600 and fall back to 7501.
If it works well. Guess I will have a HTPC. I do have a Wraith cooler now.

Just got a ASrock X570 Steel Legend. That should be fine place for a 3800X.
So I am thinking order a cooler. Thinking a Mugen 5 rev.B. Should be good for silent running.

Cooler Master no longer has AM3 to AM4 adapters in stock.

The FX-8350 still works.


----------



## mito1172

warpuck said:


> I Think My CH6 is failing. The onboard Aura LEDs do not function. I also get random stop codes with the 3800x installed. Also LED status colors I have never seen before.
> Lots of colors and codes.
> If it does the same with the 1600 reinstalled. I guess I will change the power supply and try again.
> 
> It will eventually boot into Win 10 and will run for days. with no blue screens.
> If no problems with the 1600 reinstalled
> So I am going to put the 1600 and fall back to 7501.
> If it works well. Guess I will have a HTPC. I do have a Wraith cooler now.
> 
> Just got a ASrock X570 Steel Legend. That should be fine place for a 3800X.
> So I am thinking order a cooler. Thinking a Mugen 5 rev.B. Should be good for silent running.
> 
> Cooler Master no longer has AM3 to AM4 adapters in stock.
> 
> The FX-8350 still works.


There is no such problem with my motherboard.


----------



## crastakippers

warpuck said:


> The FX-8350 still works.


I still have systems running on an FX-8320E and an FX-8320. They're running at stock 8350 speeds, if my memory serves.
One is in a Sabertooth 990fx 2 and the other a very cheap M5A97 LE2.


----------



## warpuck

crastakippers said:


> I still have systems running on an FX-8320E and an FX-8320. They're running at stock 8350 speeds, if my memory serves.
> One is in a Sabertooth 990fx 2 and the other a very cheap M5A97 LE2.


 My 8350 is on a MSI 890FX-GD 70 and Linux


----------



## Dave001

A friend is still using my old 8320 @4.5Ghz, in an Asus Sabertooth 990FX, I used that for 5 years, he's had it going on 3 now. 
I still use an 8350 in a Asus M5A97 EVO as my Unraid server.


----------



## Brko

oile said:


> @Brko could you ask to your "gigabyte" friend if he does know someone who could help us? Shamino I think isn't allowed to help us right now. We need someone with knowledge or with manufacturer's legitimation


The answer is: unfortunately no 
As said before - if Asus don't give us one, we can forget running Zen3 on C6H.


----------



## warpuck

I think I may have figured out my 3800X booting problem.
Not going to test it. But I think a 3600X would have worked just fine. 65 watts.
Possible because the 700 watt power supply does not have EATX12V_2 and that is needed for 105+ watt CPUs?
Put the 1600 back in. The 1600 works fine with with 7901


----------



## jobbus

warpuck said:


> I think I may have figured out my 3800X booting problem.
> Not going to test it. But I think a 3600X would have worked just fine. 65 watts.
> Possible because the 700 watt power supply does not have EATX12V_2 and that is needed for 105+ watt CPUs?
> Put the 1600 back in. The 1600 works fine with with 7901


No. You don't need to plug powercord in that 4-pin EATX12V_2 connector. It's for extreme oc. The normal 8-pin CPU connector (8-pin EATX_12V) is enough for any ryzen prosessor, even 16-core.
So that is not your problem

Edit. CPU EPS 8-pin connector can push up to 336W.
All about the various PC power supply cables and connectors


----------



## y0bailey

Huge ASUS bios drop. x470 getting support for next gen. 

No mention of x370 so I'm still full of rage.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/k8mlem


----------



## mito1172

y0bailey said:


> Huge ASUS bios drop. x470 getting support for next gen.
> 
> No mention of x370 so I'm still full of rage.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/k8mlem


I wrote this over there. If the X370 ROG CROSSHAIR VI does not support the HERO 5000 series, I will never buy an asus again.


----------



## warpuck

I have only paid $370 for motherboard once. That was for a Super Micro dual Pentium work station board. That board accepted only specific P IIIs and the memory cost more than the processors. The idea was it would be good for 8 - 10 years
It lasted until the female got a hair up her kyster and grounded the lan wires. Probably because I would not buy her a cute Apple lap top.
She also was aggravated by having to chose between Linux and Windows 7. She only lasted 5 years.
What I am getting at is I am not going to wrap up $2400 in a laptop or a motherboard, RAM and CPU anytime soon again.
It is not that important.
Spending $450 for a motherboard does not bother Intel much. It seems that AMD also thinks that is a good thing too.
$250 for a Crosshair IV was reasonable. But $400+ for a Crosshair VIII not going to happen.
Look I got furniture that is going out of style too. Also the car is going out of style.
But at least the current spousal unit will not sabotage the car or the furniture to get back in style.

Now I have to get back at it and figure out if the 3800X misbehaves in X570 Steel Legend. 

BTW the 1600X still works fine at 3950 Mhz in the Crosshair VI Hero. The 3200 speed RAM works too.


----------



## shockGG

Just curious, for all of you guys who are saying you'll never buy Asus again, who are you going to buy from then? I think it's a bit silly to boycott Asus solely on the reason of no Zen 3 support, when none of the other vendors have confirmed support yet either.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

Heck this seems like a great deal here. First off they can be purchased that's a plus. The cost and what you get seems to be fair. Who needs a Crosshair VIII Dark Hero or better board. 

ASUS-TUF-X570-Plus-Motherboard - $160.00 from Amazon.


----------



## Ramad

If you are an ASUS fan and will only buy an ASUS motherboard then buy reasonably priced ASUS motherboard, because their motherboard are usually overpriced.
The successor for the TUF Plus is the TUF Pro with bigger CPU VRM heatsink and Intel 2.5 Gbit ethernet : LINK

If you want a good motherboard that beats any ASUS motherboard in its price range then get the MSI X570 Tomahawk at around 200$ when it's available.

Invest your money on a better graphics card or better/new SSD, don't waste it on overpriced motherboards.


----------



## zyplex

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336354970426167296
Maybe others are forced to keep up, due to that.


----------



## GeorgeKps

shockGG said:


> Just curious, for all of you guys who are saying you'll never buy Asus again, who are you going to buy from then? I think it's a bit silly to boycott Asus solely on the reason of no Zen 3 support, when none of the other vendors have confirmed support yet either.


It's not only about X370 and Zen 3 support. It just happens that this is the last straw. Asus has amazing hardware but terrible software support and support in general. Head over to their official forums and you'll see how users are treated and how much help they provide.

I'll go for Gigabyte. I've used their mb before and they were fine.
Asrock seems to be taking the right steps too.


----------



## Axilya

[ASRock] X370 Alpha BIOS Update (12/8/2020). 
X370 Taichi BIOS-P6.11. 
1.Add Renoir/Vermeer Support. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336354970426167296


----------



## warpuck

I bought the ASrock x570 Steel because it had all the features I was looking for at a good price. I am not a wifi kind of guy cuz I ready have cat 6 going everywhere. Non wifi version also $200
I had a Sabertooth 990FX and wished that I tried a ASrock extreme 9 first.
I had bought that before buying the the Sabertooth because there was things I really liked about the BIOS that was not covered by any mother Board that I heard about.
You could shut off one of the cores in each module. Something I was not sure about with a Crosshair V.
Yep could run a 9590 at 5.4 GHz on one core. Sometimes you just get bored and do things like that.
BUT not likely to do stuff like that any more. Case in point der8auer and the 2800 Mhz max on the RX 5800 XT video card.
So I pretty much expect that to bleed into AMD CPUs also.
I have had good luck with MSI, ASrock and Asus.


----------



## oile

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336354970426167296
Asrock is getting Zen 3 support on x370.
@Shamino any help for us chvi in the future?


----------



## roco_smith

oile said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336354970426167296
> Asrock is getting Zen 3 support on x370.
> @Shamino any help for us chvi in the future?


Looks like a soldier get promotion for general, but for us that own a top of the line Asus motherboard for X370 our general get retired


----------



## Fanu

Axilya said:


> [ASRock] X370 Alpha BIOS Update (12/8/2020).
> X370 Taichi BIOS-P6.11.
> 1.Add Renoir/Vermeer Support.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336354970426167296


surely this means Asus will have to follow if both gigabyte and Asrock have X370 zen3 support..


----------



## CubanB

I've just installed an OS on my CH VI and 3700X system.. Windows is working pretty decent. But I'm having an issue with the BIOS and posting. When it works, it works.. not a single BSOD in Windows so far, temps, performance all pretty decent. There's been another thing where the temperature sensor freezes occasionally but other than that.. it feels like it's a good board that's working well. But the problem is..

If I do a hard restart on the case button or just start menu restart in Windows, half of the time the screen will stay black and it won't POST. On the motherboard, there's sometimes a white led for GPU (near the post code display).

I have to turn the motherboard/PSU off at the back of the case and sometimes it takes 2 or 3 tries to get it to work again. This isn't a RAM OC thing, I've had it with the RAM at 2666mhz. I've tried entering manual timings and playing around with other settings but so far nothing has worked.

Does anyone have any advice on what this issue is? Or is this just the nature of Zen 2 on X370? BIOS version I'm using is 7601. GPU is RTX 2070. I'm thinking of trying other BIOS versions, but just trying to get a sense of whether anyone else has had this problem?


----------



## Disc0

CubanB said:


> I've just installed an OS on my CH VI and 3700X system.. Windows is working pretty decent. But I'm having an issue with the BIOS and posting. When it works, it works.. not a single BSOD in Windows so far, temps, performance all pretty decent. There's been another thing whether the temperature sensor freezes occasionally but other than that.. it feels like it's a good board that's working well. But the problem is..
> 
> If I do a hard restart on the case button or just start menu restart in Windows, half of the time the screen will stay black and it won't POST. On the motherboard, there's sometimes a white led for GPU (near the post code display).
> 
> I have to turn the motherboard/PSU off at the back of the case and sometimes it takes 3 tries to get it to work again. This isn't a RAM OC thing, I've had it with the RAM at 2666mhz. I've tried entering manual timings and playing around with other settings but so far nothing has worked.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice on what this issue is? Or is this just the nature of Zen 2 on X370? BIOS version I'm using is 7601. GPU is RTX 2070. I'm thinking of trying other BIOS versions, but just trying to get a sense of whether anyone else has had this problem?


Try the 7704 or the latest 7901 BIOS. Maybe it will resolve your problem.


----------



## CubanB

I will eventually try the newer BIOS. To try and get a feel for each one. At the moment, I'm still sorting out the Windows install and trying to customize the USB stick for future installations. Drivers, software etc. Juggling a lot of different things right now. I can live with this problem for now, but in the long term if I can't fix it.. I would sell the board and use something else. If anyone has had any experience with this problem please share your experience.

I have a few newer boards already but I have a soft spot for this one and would like to use it in the spare PC. Lots of PCIE and SATA, no PCIE 4.0 but that is ok. Hopefully it gets Zen 3 support and can live for a lot longer. The PCH heatsink is pretty bad (not much metal on it) but in some ways it's my favourite AM4 board. I think there is a reason this thread has so many posts and replies.


----------



## Disc0

CubanB said:


> I will eventually try the newer BIOS. To try and get a feel for each one. At the moment, I'm still sorting out the Windows install and trying to customize the USB stick for future installations. Drivers, software etc. Juggling a lot of different things right now. I can live with this problem for now, but in the long term if I can't fix it.. I would sell the board and use something else. If anyone has had any experience with this problem please share your experience.
> 
> I have a few newer boards already but I have a soft spot for this one and would like to use it in the spare PC. Lots of PCIE and SATA, no PCIE 4.0 but that is ok. Hopefully it gets Zen 3 support and can live for a lot longer. The PCH heatsink is pretty bad (not much metal on it) but in some ways it's my favourite AM4 board. I think there is a reason this thread has so many posts and replies.


I can only confirm that the 2 BIOS versions I mentioned works without any problems for me.


----------



## CubanB

Thanks, I will check it in the next day or two. I wonder if it could be something wierd like a GPU conflict or a PCIE thing. But it's probably just memory training. I'm running 4 dual rank sticks but I don't think that should be a problem because it's stable in Windows and the board is T Topology. I've had 0 WHEA errors or BSOD.


----------



## Ice009

Axilya said:


> [ASRock] X370 Alpha BIOS Update (12/8/2020).
> X370 Taichi BIOS-P6.11.
> 1.Add Renoir/Vermeer Support.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336354970426167296


Darn, I am not happy if this is true. I could have bought the Asrock X370 Taichi (I was seriously considering it), but instead I bought the Crosshair 6 Hero (currently in my backup system) and also have the Crosshair 6 Extreme (not currently in a system, but kept it due to thinking that I can use it with a 5xxx series CPU down the line). I went with Asus because I've used Asus most of the time in my builds the past 10 years or so and was reluctant to try Asrock back then, but now that I read this, it makes me mad if the X370 Taichi can/will support 5xxx series CPUs and the Crosshair 6 boards don't get that support.

Come on Asus, you guys need to be setting the trends not waiting for others to do it first and then deciding. These boards are more than capable and you should release a BIOS update for them. You don't have to do it for all your X370 or B350 lineup - only for the C6H and C6E as they should easily be able to run most 5xxx series CPUs without any issue.

Also, I should add, it's not about me being cheap and not wanting to get the newer board/s. I've also got an X570 Crosshair 8 Hero, but that doesn't mean I don't want to be able to upgrade the CPU in my Crosshair 6 MBs to 5xxx series. I shouldn't have to buy more X570 MBs (I definitely won't be buying other Asus boards if the X370 C6x boards don't get the update and other X370 manufacturer's MBs do) if I want to upgrade the CPU in those systems. 

The other thing is, some people that do have the Crosshair 6 MBs, genuinely might not be able to afford to upgrade both MB and CPU, so you should do it more for them (your loyal customers - I'd bet a lot of the people that have bought a Crosshair 6 have owned multiple Asus MBs over the years and they should not be forced to buy another one unless they want to and/or can afford it. If they do buy another one, they might have to get a cheaper one with a lesser feature set. At lest with X370, they have still have other features minus PCIe 4.0 video card and NVMe slots - That is a fair compromise, as I don't mind that PCIe 4.0 wasn't enabled on X370). Bottom line, if the MB is capable, no reason not to release 5xxx series capable BIOS updates.


----------



## roco_smith

Ice009 said:


> Darn, I am not happy if this is true. I could have bought the Asrock X370 Taichi (I was seriously considering it), but instead I bought the Crosshair 6 Hero (currently in my backup system) and also have the Crosshair 6 Extreme (not currently in a system, but kept it due to thinking that I can use it with a 5xxx series CPU down the line). I went with Asus because I've used Asus most of the time in my builds the past 10 years or so and was reluctant to try Asrock back then, but now that I read this, it makes me mad if the X370 Taichi can/will support 5xxx series CPUs and the Crosshair 6 boards don't get that support.
> 
> Come on Asus, you guys need to be setting the trends not waiting for others to do it first and then deciding. These boards are more than capable and you should release a BIOS update for them. You don't have to do it for all your X370 or B350 lineup - only for the C6H and C6E as they should easily be able to run most 5xxx series CPUs without any issue.
> 
> Also, I should add, it's not about me being cheap and not wanting to get the newer board/s. I've also got an X570 Crosshair 8 Hero, but that doesn't mean I don't want to be able to upgrade the CPU in my Crosshair 6 MBs to 5xxx series. I shouldn't have to buy more X570 MBs (I definitely won't be buying other Asus boards if the X370 C6x boards don't get the update and other X370 manufacturer's MBs do) if I want to upgrade the CPU in those systems.
> 
> The other thing is, some people that do have the Crosshair 6 MBs, genuinely might not be able to afford to upgrade both MB and CPU, so you should do it more for them (your loyal customers - I'd bet a lot of the people that have bought a Crosshair 6 have owned multiple Asus MBs over the years and they should not be forced to buy another one unless they want to and/or can afford it. If they do buy another one, they might have to get a cheaper one with a lesser feature set. At lest with X370, they have still have other features minus PCIe 4.0 video card and NVMe slots - That is a fair compromise, as I don't mind that PCIe 4.0 wasn't enabled on X370). Bottom line, if the MB is capable, no reason not to release 5xxx series capable BIOS updates.


Totally true,I owned several Asus Motherboard in the past and my current is the CH6E. You just put sugar in my coffee , Sweet!!!


----------



## Neoony

CubanB said:


> Thanks, I will check it in the next day or two. I wonder if it could be something wierd like a GPU conflict or a PCIE thing. But it's probably just memory training. I'm running 4 dual rank sticks but I don't think that should be a problem because it's stable in Windows and the board is T Topology. I've had 0 WHEA errors or BSOD.


what is your AI overclock tuner at?
And your RAM boot voltage?

I just know that with ZEN 1, it would cause similar issues if AI overclock tuner was not default and RAM boot voltage was not at Auto

I guess its probably not this....but just shooting this up there


----------



## CubanB

I'll have a look tommorow but I don't think I've touched AI overclock tuner, if it's what I think it is. An auto overclock? I've never liked those things. DRAM voltage is always .5V more than what the BIOS says. My X470 Taichi doesn't do this but this board does. So at XMP, it's 1.35 but reads as 1.40V in Windows. Currently at 1.45V just because I just want 100% stability at the moment. Will try to dial it in more in the future.. either by lowering voltage or by tightening timings. What's frustrating is that every time I save settings in the BIOS, it never restarts properly and I have to turn the PSU off. It makes it hard to test RAM because you can't tell if it's a bad RAM OC, or the board being silly.


----------



## CubanB

In terms of X370 Taichi, I think this is good news. I think we will eventually get an update one way or the other. Because if one board maker does it and the other one doesn't, it makes them look bad. X370 Tiachi and this board are the two best boards from the first generation of Zen. They deserve the update the most. By March next year, I'd be surprised if this board doesn't have a beta BIOS. But the concern is if it has bugs or not. A beta BIOS isn't the same thing as a 100% stable and reliable BIOS that has no bugs.


----------



## warpuck

CubanB said:


> I've just installed an OS on my CH VI and 3700X system.. Windows is working pretty decent. But I'm having an issue with the BIOS and posting. When it works, it works.. not a single BSOD in Windows so far, temps, performance all pretty decent. There's been another thing where the temperature sensor freezes occasionally but other than that.. it feels like it's a good board that's working well. But the problem is..
> 
> If I do a hard restart on the case button or just start menu restart in Windows, half of the time the screen will stay black and it won't POST. On the motherboard, there's sometimes a white led for GPU (near the post code display).
> 
> I have to turn the motherboard/PSU off at the back of the case and sometimes it takes 2 or 3 tries to get it to work again. This isn't a RAM OC thing, I've had it with the RAM at 2666mhz. I've tried entering manual timings and playing around with other settings but so far nothing has worked.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice on what this issue is? Or is this just the nature of Zen 2 on X370? BIOS version I'm using is 7601. GPU is RTX 2070. I'm thinking of trying other BIOS versions, but just trying to get a sense of whether anyone else has had this problem?


Had the same problem. Just hammer on the reset buttons until it boots into windows. It will run fine after that, for days, with errors. I got tired of it and the the 1600 ran just fine on 7901, could not adjust the memory settings so that was running at 2133.


CubanB said:


> I've just installed an OS on my CH VI and 3700X system.. Windows is working pretty decent. But I'm having an issue with the BIOS and posting. When it works, it works.. not a single BSOD in Windows so far, temps, performance all pretty decent. There's been another thing where the temperature sensor freezes occasionally but other than that.. it feels like it's a good board that's working well. But the problem is..
> 
> If I do a hard restart on the case button or just start menu restart in Windows, half of the time the screen will stay black and it won't POST. On the motherboard, there's sometimes a white led for GPU (near the post code display).
> 
> I have to turn the motherboard/PSU off at the back of the case and sometimes it takes 2 or 3 tries to get it to work again. This isn't a RAM OC thing, I've had it with the RAM at 2666mhz. I've tried entering manual timings and playing around with other settings but so far nothing has worked.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice on what this issue is? Or is this just the nature of Zen 2 on X370? BIOS version I'm using is 7601. GPU is RTX 2070. I'm thinking of trying other BIOS versions, but just trying to get a sense of whether anyone else has had this problem?


I had the same problem. My fix was R 5 1600 put back in. The 3800X would run just fine if it ever got into windows for days. But with one odd thing. It only worked with 2133 setting on the 3200 RAM. I don't think if this because the default setting for the 3800x causes glitches in the power supply. But the random stop codes sure does seem like it.
Re-installing 7704 fixed the RAM issue. Got the 1600 AE running on SMT off and at 3950Mhz, Ram at 3200 (XMP settings) and 1.350 volts because for now don't need SMT.
The 1600 runs fine with SMT on, 3800 MHZ and 1.285 volts.
Tomorrow going to stick the 3800X in a ASrock Steel Legend X570 to see if it is the 3800X acting up.

It was just easier to put the 1600 in. Instead of putting the 1050 watt power supply in the case. Just to test it out. Besides I am not sure that would fix anything anyway.


----------



## Neoony

CubanB said:


> I'll have a look tommorow but I don't think I've touched AI overclock tuner, if it's what I think it is. An auto overclock? I've never liked those things. DRAM voltage is always .5V more than what the BIOS says. My X470 Taichi doesn't do this but this board does. So at XMP, it's 1.35 but reads as 1.40V in Windows. Currently at 1.45V just because I just want 100% stability at the moment. Will try to dial it in more in the future.. either by lowering voltage or by tightening timings. What's frustrating is that every time I save settings in the BIOS, it never restarts properly and I have to turn the PSU off. It makes it hard to test RAM because you can't tell if it's a bad RAM OC, or the board being silly.


To be specific:









And in External digi+ power control:









I just know that not having these set up like that would cause me to be unable to boot from soft boot, and only be able to boot after unplugging the power.
And also for some other people.


----------



## Kildar

Well.... I have my CH6 and 3900x will last me for a while yet... If I upgrade, it won't be until DDR5 memory for motherboards comes out. When I do it most likely Asus.


----------



## warpuck

I was looking at this to see what the rev is and I see rev 1.02.








ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero AM4 ATX AMD Motherboard - Newegg.com


Buy ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero AM4 AMD X370 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.1 ATX AMD Motherboard with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com




The one I have has no rev on the same place just below the Crosshair VI HERO


----------



## alasdairvfr

Hey all, whats the verdict on 7901 BIOS? I'm on 7803 still and not sure if its worth the bother to update. PBO and the like never worked properly for me but I don't really care. I've oc'd my 3900xt 7 ways to sunday, had some great performance with some configs having issues with stability but been okay with results so far.

Anyone here have thoughts?


----------



## infraredbg

You can always save your current profile on a usb stick and upgrade the bios. If it doesn't work for you, flashback and reload your old profile from the usb.


----------



## CubanB

Thanks guys, I'll try these things right now. Am in the process of sticking the USB stick in and saving the profile onto the USB stick. Will try the newer versions and see if anything changes.

edit - My board is Rev 1.03, I got it new in 2019 for a very good price, before the world went crazy with lockdowns and out of stock shortages for everything.


----------



## warpuck

Mine is one of the early ones and CubanB has one of the later ones. I guess it is one of those mysteries. The Scooby Doo crew needs to solve this. But they are not on Saturday morning TV any more.
Some of the Crosshair VI work well with Ryzen 3000s and some don't.
Guess there is not enough room in the PROM to fit it all in? Nope, must be something else.
But, I bet I can make a really good HDTV box with it.
Now I got to get going on the X570 build.


----------



## csf22able

we can write many support messages to Asus and ask to provide us firmware for Zen3 for alpha-testing at own risk, we can refer to the fact that Asrock have such firmware for the Taichi board Ryzen 5000 Series Processor Support Comes to ASRock X370 Motherboards in Leaked BIOS Update





Computertechnik JZelectronic







www.jzelectronic.de






https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/jzam4/X370TC661.exe


----------



## Miiksu

csf22able said:


> we can write many support messages to Asus and ask to provide us firmware for Zen3 for alpha-testing at own risk, we can refer to the fact that Asrock have such firmware for the Taichi board Ryzen 5000 Series Processor Support Comes to ASRock X370 Motherboards in Leaked BIOS Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Computertechnik JZelectronic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jzelectronic.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/jzam4/X370TC661.exe


Why so many negative comments in TPU. Whats happening there. It should be a nice welcome?


----------



## infraredbg

I can confirm that Taichi bios works. Flashed it on my B350 K4 and all is good, except the memory overclock.
I guess the Taichi has a different memory voltage controller and the bios can't control VDIMM on my board - stuck at 1.45V, so it works to some extent.

PS: The other bios (for X370 Professional Gaming) works exactly the same and seems to be 1:1, except motherboard model string, background and colors.


----------



## CubanB

I went straight to the latest BIOS (7901), and have had no problems so far. I'm still getting the wierd restarts though. But warpuck mentioned a tip that helps a lot. I'd been reaching around the back and turning it off at the PSU. But hitting the reset button on the case is much easier and fixes it quickly. I've got the case panels off, so seeing the post codes help.. it just takes 5-10 seconds to restart. It's like it gets stuck and it only happens 50% of the time. Annoying but a lot less annoying now that you can just hit the reset button and fix it.

In terms of boosting.. the voltages for 3700X were juiced up on 7601, as if PBO was turned on. Now with the latest (7901).. it's running a lot less volts.. PBO gets it back but not as much as the earlier BIOS. Highest CB20 score was 4909 or so.. it's about 200 less now with 7901, with PBO on it's around 4880. This is with 3200 CL16 XMP timings 64GB. Still haven't had any BSOD in Windows, but when I pushed the RAM a bit.. I was getting memory errors (where programs fail). I haven't used AMD in over 10 years, so I need some time to learn about how to push this IMC with 4 dual rank sticks to higher clocks. It also feels like the IMC on the CPU isn't great.

It's also been going in and out of sleep without any problems. But so far, the IF isn't anywhere near 1900mhz. I'm pretty sure once going past that point, the sleep bug comes.

One other thing is that when the CPU is at 100% load in CB R20.. HWiNFO sometimes locks up and the sensor chip on the board freezes. Any program that reads the sensor chip will no longer open. A restart fixes it. Using Argus Monitor or CPU-Z (or AIDA) this hasn't happened yet. So far it's only been HWiNFO and it's happened a few times in only a day or two.


----------



## CubanB

Neoony said:


> To be specific:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in External digi+ power control:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just know that not having these set up like that would cause me to be unable to boot from soft boot, and only be able to boot after unplugging the power.
> And also for some other people.


Thanks for those pics. I went through and checked this but it didn't seem to make any difference to the restart thing. When posting yesterday, I had it on DOCP. I've now set it to default, and setup the timings manually (same as XMP), and it changed the BCLK to being 100 instead of 99.8. But the wierd restarts are still happening. It's just easier to fix it now by hitting the reset button on the case. The post code gets stuck on 8 (or some other number sometimes) and hitting the reset button, the post code screen goes through all the checks again and it comes back to life.

This is what I was running before changing the BIOS.










And this is an example of how much extra voltage the board is adding to SOC or VDIMM (probably because it's 4 sticks).










I still have a lot to figure out when it comes to the SOC/IF/Timings side of things with the RAM. I would like to get it to at least to 3600 CL16.


----------



## CubanB

alasdairvfr said:


> Hey all, whats the verdict on 7901 BIOS? I'm on 7803 still and not sure if its worth the bother to update. PBO and the like never worked properly for me but I don't really care. I've oc'd my 3900xt 7 ways to sunday, had some great performance with some configs having issues with stability but been okay with results so far.
> 
> Anyone here have thoughts?


I have a feeling they are the same BIOS, one being a beta and the other being official. Maybe there are minor tweaks but it's hard to know what they are. I kept a text file with notes on what everyone said online for each BIOS in the last 6-12 months, and the comments were pretty similar for both. They use the same AGESA.


----------



## jobbus

Asking honest question , sorry for finnish language for parts of the text


----------



## Dave001

CubanB said:


> I have a feeling they are the same BIOS, one being a beta and the other being official.


Open them up in hex editor, they are definitely not the same bios.


----------



## Brko

jobbus said:


> Asking honest question , sorry for finnish language for parts of the text
> View attachment 2468862


Nobody will answer that. On reddit, questions like this are regulary ignored.
No one has the spine to tell something.


----------



## alasdairvfr

CubanB said:


> I have a feeling they are the same BIOS, one being a beta and the other being official. Maybe there are minor tweaks but it's hard to know what they are. I kept a text file with notes on what everyone said online for each BIOS in the last 6-12 months, and the comments were pretty similar for both. They use the same AGESA.


Thanks for the responses. I did have the weird sensor glitch last night after flashing 7901, but it appeared to happen while I was away from the PC. I have the PC set to sleep never but monitors go off. I woke it up and HWINFO64 was not responding, I couldn't open CPU-Z then finally Explorer blew itself up and I had to forcibly reset. I wasn't sure if it was a 7901 issue but now I'm thinking maybe. I may go back but will wait until it happens again to do so. I use this rig for work as well as play so will ensure to manually save and preferably exit important documents heh.

I have an early board too, came with 1800x when Ryzen launched.

I never had PBO/natural boost on this board/CPU (3900XT) I thought the CPU was a dud CB20 was like 6800 with a clean BIOS and run. Then PBO, all of the autotune **** none of it worked. Then I just set my OC oldschool, 44.5 on my better CCD and 42.5-43 on my weaker one, dial the voltage back so it idles at arount 1.325-1.35 and pulls 1.288 under load. Managed to do the full blender run less than 73C and quick enough without crashing. My CB20 scores will hit 7800 like this. Could do this on 7803 too tho.

I notice 7803 was replaced by 7901 on the driver page.


----------



## warpuck

7803 and 7901 but worked about the same. Turning the power supply off and alternating between the red button and the white button would eventually get into windows.
Never bothered to count how many times it had to cycle.
But because this is the wife's favorite computer. Had to go back to to the 1600 CPU, Push the external start button. My ears liked that.
For most people a Crosshair VI and any Ryzen 1600, 2600 or a 8 core in that series has enough horsepower. I also would like a Mustang stick shift GT. 
Then I would have to buy a auto magic version for her.
I would say 90% of the market could use a 3400G, Crosshair VI and run it trough the "Smart TV" and turn it into a genius TV. But somebody would have to tune it for them.
If Asus has enough chipsets they should keep making them.
I guess the only solution for this is send one of these not so common boards with these issues back to them.
My Crosshair VI is going to be the genius part of the TV.
Almost got the X570, 3800X done. May even finish today. IF I Get the Honey do list completed.


----------



## enthusiastdre

> I would say 90% of the market could use a 3400G, Crosshair VI and run it trough the "Smart TV" and turn it into a genius TV. But somebody would have to tune it for them.


Well, except the problem is that the C6H doesn’t have display outputs, so that would be a huge problem for an APU-only HTPC.


----------



## warpuck

You are right. I never looked, lol.

There are USB 3.0 to 1080P adapters but maybe it will work with Vega 11?
They use the video card. Don't know why you would do it. Here they are are. I think they are mostly for when you need another display port for another monitor.









Display & Video Adapters | StarTech.com


Even if your laptop, desktop or tablet doesn’t have the video connections you need, our display and video adapters make it easy to connect your computer to a VGA, DisplayPort, or HDMI display




www.startech.com





But I guess a GT 1030 or a RX 550 and a the currently cheapest Egg Ryzen( R 5 1600) or Flea Bay 2300X would work for 4K.
The R 5 1600 and a HD 7790 will be what I will use. Because they are already paid for.
I won't be doing any gaming with the TV. Mostly because it gets stuck on Lifetime for some reason.
My cable company has been pushing streaming and it may be only "cut the cable" in a few years.
I bought a dumb TV because the parts to fix the last smart TV cost more than a new dumb TV.


----------



## csf22able

you can buy cheap b350\450 board for the price of such adapter =)


----------



## CubanB

alasdairvfr said:


> Thanks for the responses. I did have the weird sensor glitch last night after flashing 7901, but it appeared to happen while I was away from the PC. I have the PC set to sleep never but monitors go off. I woke it up and HWINFO64 was not responding, I couldn't open CPU-Z then finally Explorer blew itself up and I had to forcibly reset. I wasn't sure if it was a 7901 issue but now I'm thinking maybe. I may go back but will wait until it happens again to do so. I use this rig for work as well as play so will ensure to manually save and preferably exit important documents heh.
> 
> I have an early board too, came with 1800x when Ryzen launched.
> 
> I never had PBO/natural boost on this board/CPU (3900XT) I thought the CPU was a dud CB20 was like 6800 with a clean BIOS and run. Then PBO, all of the autotune **** none of it worked. Then I just set my OC oldschool, 44.5 on my better CCD and 42.5-43 on my weaker one, dial the voltage back so it idles at arount 1.325-1.35 and pulls 1.288 under load. Managed to do the full blender run less than 73C and quick enough without crashing. My CB20 scores will hit 7800 like this. Could do this on 7803 too tho.
> 
> I notice 7803 was replaced by 7901 on the driver page.


That's the way I've always set up my Intel systems in the last 10 years. I think it works well that way. I don't really care about max benchmark scores or gaming fps (these days), but I just want it to be set at as high speed as possible.. while keeping the temps where I want them, so that the fans don't get too loud, use too much power (inefficient) or heat the room up too much. Especially if you decide to encode something for hours and hours etc. I was going to do the same thing with this Ryzen system, but so far the boost is working quite well. It feels like a GPU rather than a CPU to be honest. The benefit of stock setting is higher single core but it depends what your priorities are.

By the way, the sensor thing, I think it's down to the controller chip itself. https://static.tweaktown.com/conten...shair-vi-hero-amd-x370-motherboard-review.jpg From here - ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero (AMD X370) Motherboard Review

If you google ITE IT8665E, there is a lot of talk about problems.

Before I bought this board, I spoke to some people who had problems with it, and they basically said that it was a hardware problem, and there wasn't much ASUS can do. Over the last few years, they usually fix it in a BIOS update but it comes and goes with different versions. One of the big things (that sucks) about it, is when the fans freeze or stop working. That's really bad for the CPU if that ever happens. Because of this potential issue, I bought a Corsair fan controller to let it handle the fan speeds so that I don't have to worry about the CPU fans randomly shutting off one day.

I haven't hooked that fan controller up yet though, at the moment it's running of the board fan headers and so far the fans have been fine. It's just that once the sensor chip locks up, any program that uses them refuses to open, and sort of freezes while loading the program. A restart fixes it. I have a feeling that HWINFO has so much sensor information, that it sometimes overloads the chip and it poops itself. Every time I've had this so far, it was when the CPU was at 100% usage on all cores in Cinebench. I'm not sure if the BIOS version matters, but it could. It's hard to know which versions are better or worse, but from my notes I think it would come and go. It hasn't happened in the last day or two, because I haven't been using HWINFO anymore and have instead been using Argus Monitor (which can control the Corsair Commander Pro without needing that bloated crap called iCue). It's only been a few days, it'll be easier to talk about it with more experience with it.

Here's my notes about BIOS versions.. it doesn't mean that the BIOS is bad, just that people reported these problems mentioned. Others said it was fine.

BIOS 6004 (ASUS even states that this BIOS is bugged and to not use it in the Changelog)
BIOS 6101 (Bugged Fan controller, Bugged sensor controller)
BIOS 6201 (fixed isssues with fan controller and calibration options)
BIOS 6302
BIOS 6401
BIOS 6903 Terrible memory management on Hynix IC's
BIOS 7003 (Bugged)
BIOS 7106 (Mouse BUG in BIOS) (Safe boot button is not that safe bug)
BIOS 7201 Fixed above issues
BIOS 7306 (Destiny 2 BUG)
BIOS 7403 (Fixed Destiny 2 bug) (also removed PCI-e GEN4 Support from the BIOS)
BIOS 7501 (Bugged) trash performance (Sleep Bug)
BIOS 7601 (bugged) Hynix IC's Support dropped cannot run DOCP standard anymore (Sleep Bug)
BIOS 7704 (fixed Hynix IC's not running correctly) BUGGED ( NO UEFI BOOT, NO SECURE BOOT) (had to run in legacy mode) when booting (sleep bug)
BIOS 7901 (bugged, cannot goto hibernation/sleep. Hard reset required when waking up from sleep (sleep Bug) also fan settings are all mixed up in the bios. For example RAD fan 1 sub menu controlls rad fan 2 and vice versa.


----------



## CubanB

My restarting issue seems to be fixed in the last 2 days. I've restarted probably 10 or 20 times, and so far no issues. I'm not sure what fixed it though. I was on 7601, and had a PCIE PS/2 port card (that is a bit buggy), and I was using DOCP profile and not "default".

I changed AI Overclock Tuner to default and used manual RAM timings (the same timings as DOCP), and I upgraded BIOS to 7901, and I removed the PCIE card. And now the restart issue is gone. It takes a long time to restart, my Intel system does it in about 5-10 seconds to get back into Windows loading screen. I think this system is more like 20 seconds. But I think the slow restart is probably normal for X370 systems. The system feels pretty much bug free at this point, but I'm running stock CPU settings (with a slight PPT boost that boosts all core by 100mhz or so) and 3200mhz DOCP.

Thanks to you guys for your advice, I think these problems I complained about are fixed for now. CB20 score is 504 for SC and 4850-4900 for MC. SC boost is to 4375 - 4400. I'm using 1usmus power plan in Windows 7. It helps a bit with the task jumping around between cores every 2 seconds. It still jumps around, but not as much and stays on one core more often. Doesn't improve the score at all though. Will install Windows 10 at a later point for dual boot system. SC temp is 58-60C. All core temp is 70C and power at the wall is 170W. This is a launch CPU from July last year, but it sat in the box for a long time.


----------



## warpuck

With 7704 I don't have a sleep bug. Not an option in the Win 10 control panel (ver. 10.0.19041.685). And the 1600 works as good as it ever did.
Oh well back to the Honey Do list.


----------



## jobbus

warpuck said:


> With 7704 I don't have a sleep bug. Not an option in the Win 10 control panel (ver. 10.0.19041.685). And the 1600 works as good as it ever did.
> Oh well back to the Honey Do list.


I have that sleep bug with 3900X cpu and bios ver 7704. And what win10 control panel version has to do with that bug?

Edit. I did try that again and that sleep bug is still alive. So back to 3600 cl16 settings with my memory. Win 10 20H2 did'nt do anything to this bug.


----------



## warpuck

I don't remember setting like this but it eliminates the bug.


----------



## voxson5

CubanB said:


> BIOS 7501 (Bugged) trash performance (Sleep Bug)


7501 doesn't have the 1/2 fclk sleep bug


----------



## Kildar

Retiring this MB to my grandkids system.

Upgraded to a 
*ASRock X570 PG VELOCITA AM4 AMD X570 SATA 6Gb/s ATX AMD Motherboard*


----------



## vividshock

Pretty sure you guys are all itching on seeing if we can support zen 3, but has anyone here reached 2ghz fCLK? I was stuck at 1800mhz until I finally updated the bios and could reach 1900mhz. I've seen the statement top 12% zen 2 dies could reach 1900mhz.


----------



## Miiksu

Kildar said:


> Retiring this MB to my grandkids system.
> 
> Upgraded to a
> *ASRock X570 PG VELOCITA AM4 AMD X570 SATA 6Gb/s ATX AMD Motherboard*


That is probably perfect mobo. Two m.2 slots (for raid0) and a vrm good enough. But the biggest question is it daisy chain or t-topology?



vividshock said:


> Pretty sure you guys are all itching on seeing if we can support zen 3, but has anyone here reached 2ghz fCLK? I was stuck at 1800mhz until I finally updated the bios and could reach 1900mhz. I've seen the statement top 12% zen 2 dies could reach 1900mhz.
> 
> View attachment 2469322


That is bretty good for 3600. My 3950X can do too 1900 MHz with this mobo but not more.


----------



## Brko

Kildar said:


> Retiring this MB to my grandkids system.
> 
> Upgraded to a
> *ASRock X570 PG VELOCITA AM4 AMD X570 SATA 6Gb/s ATX AMD Motherboard*


As l see this is very equipped and capable board. Where did you buy it and at what price? Thanks


----------



## pipould

voxson5 said:


> 7501 doesn't have the 1/2 fclk sleep bug


You sure ? Also when over 1800 ?


----------



## warpuck

Sleeep? If you don't enable it. It is not a problem.
You can enable the the monitor to time out. No problem. I don't use sleep because not enough difference between booting and recovery from sleep.
It also saves a few pennies every day.

I think it is because the sleep settings used the SATA HDD (Emotus) and the NVMe(128Gb) drive is small. I bought a 512 NVMe but I am going to use it with the X570 I just bought.

As for Emotus drives, not worth it now. Maybe if you are running a sever with a 2 Tb RAID NVMe set?
SSDs and NVMe are are not as expensive as they were in 2017.


----------



## alasdairvfr

CubanB said:


> My restarting issue seems to be fixed in the last 2 days. I've restarted probably 10 or 20 times, and so far no issues. I'm not sure what fixed it though. I was on 7601, and had a PCIE PS/2 port card (that is a bit buggy), and I was using DOCP profile and not "default".
> 
> I changed AI Overclock Tuner to default and used manual RAM timings (the same timings as DOCP), and I upgraded BIOS to 7901, and I removed the PCIE card. And now the restart issue is gone. It takes a long time to restart, my Intel system does it in about 5-10 seconds to get back into Windows loading screen. I think this system is more like 20 seconds. But I think the slow restart is probably normal for X370 systems. The system feels pretty much bug free at this point, but I'm running stock CPU settings (with a slight PPT boost that boosts all core by 100mhz or so) and 3200mhz DOCP.
> 
> Thanks to you guys for your advice, I think these problems I complained about are fixed for now. CB20 score is 504 for SC and 4850-4900 for MC. SC boost is to 4375 - 4400. I'm using 1usmus power plan in Windows 7. It helps a bit with the task jumping around between cores every 2 seconds. It still jumps around, but not as much and stays on one core more often. Doesn't improve the score at all though. Will install Windows 10 at a later point for dual boot system. SC temp is 58-60C. All core temp is 70C and power at the wall is 170W. This is a launch CPU from July last year, but it sat in the box for a long time.


I don't use the DOCP since i can get better memory speed with a slight OC plus I found setting the timings manually ALWAYS gives better perf than the automagical nonsense. Same with intel / XMP, always been less than majestic.

My reboots are slow-ish - not 20 sec maybe 10-15 - but I think my POST takes time due to the silly number of hdds and nonsense I have as peripherals. My rig has more connections that your average mobster.

I haven't had any other weird issues with this BIOS or monitoring sensors locking up... It appears to be a one off. I do think my PC is happier with 1usmus powerplan though, core-scheduler affinity appears to be jumping around less. I'm not sure why windows scheduler is as it is but it's problematic for HPC workloads and anything thats CPU demanding. Not that I run HPC workloads from my overclocked Ryzen 9 or anything 

Gaming performance is improved a little (anecdotally, but still noticable ~ probably 10 fps in Assassins Creed)

I got Corsair to warranty my AIO last week so now I'm a solid 10C cooler pretty much all the time and my AIO fans don't sound like a Seagate any more. 5 years warranty! Amazing.


----------



## Fanu

my boot times seem to take longer then before (I made no hardware changes and have been using the same win10 installation the whole time)

looks like the issue is with windows 10 since most of the boot time is spent on the windows 10 welcome screen (5+sec) - I am booting off 960 Evo..


----------



## Mech0z

Anyone that can spot my issue with my latency, I would assume it should be much closer to 65ns instead of 70ns


----------



## jobbus

vividshock said:


> Pretty sure you guys are all itching on seeing if we can support zen 3, but has anyone here reached 2ghz fCLK? I was stuck at 1800mhz until I finally updated the bios and could reach 1900mhz. I've seen the statement top 12% zen 2 dies could reach 1900mhz.
> 
> View attachment 2469322


My R9 3900X cpu is stable with 1900MHz fclk but if I try 1933 it becomes unstable. So that is the line for me with this cpu.


----------



## voxson5

pipould said:


> You sure ? Also when over 1800 ?


Indeed I am, & running 3733C14 4x8 on 7501 (summer so a bit too hot here for me to run 3800C14 right now).

It was another user here who put me on to 7501 as the most recent bios without the 1/2 fclk sleep bug, been using it for a while.


----------



## Kildar

Brko said:


> As l see this is very equipped and capable board. Where did you buy it and at what price? Thanks


$264 Newegg


----------



## pipould

voxson5 said:


> Indeed I am, & running 3733C14 4x8 on 7501 (summer so a bit too hot here for me to run 3800C14 right now).
> 
> It was another user here who put me on to 7501 as the most recent bios without the 1/2 fclk sleep bug, been using it for a while.


Indeed, now on 7501 and seems all good with edc set to 1. 

I don't recall... what was wrong with this bios ?

Sent from my Oneplus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoonX86

pipould said:


> Indeed, now on 7501 and seems all good with edc set to 1.
> 
> I don't recall... what was wrong with this bios ?
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus 7 using Tapatalk


"BIOS 7501 (Bugged) trash performance (Sleep Bug)"

Which I find it weird. that's the only bug that was reported.


----------



## pipould

warpuck said:


> Sleeep? If you don't enable it. It is not a problem.
> You can enable the the monitor to time out. No problem. I don't use sleep because not enough difference between booting and recovery from sleep.
> It also saves a few pennies every day.
> 
> I think it is because the sleep settings used the SATA HDD (Emotus) and the NVMe(128Gb) drive is small. I bought a 512 NVMe but I am going to use it with the X570 I just bought.
> 
> As for Emotus drives, not worth it now. Maybe if you are running a sever with a 2 Tb RAID NVMe set?
> SSDs and NVMe are are not as expensive as they were in 2017.


Gosh, again that discussion.

Dude, I've got a 4 years old around, sometimes I have like 10 programs launched and then I will just get out of computer for half a day, I don't want my -more or less unsaved- work to be lost... That's why I use sleep...

HIbernates dumps the memory to the disk. Sleeps keeps the memory alive thus a "minimal" consumption.


----------



## pipould

JoonX86 said:


> "BIOS 7501 (Bugged) trash performance (Sleep Bug)"
> 
> Which I find it weird. that's the only bug that was reported.


Yep, maybe some boot difficulties as-well.. I remember 7501 was a good bios. I recall I was happy about the sleep bug fixed, but I never assume it would come back in later bioses...


----------



## alasdairvfr

pipould said:


> Gosh, again that discussion.
> 
> Dude, I've got a 4 years old around, sometimes I have like 10 programs launched and then I will just get out of computer for half a day, I don't want my -more or less unsaved- work to be lost... That's why I use sleep...
> 
> HIbernates dumps the memory to the disk. Sleeps keeps the memory alive thus a "minimal" consumption.


Chiming in here, what's the actual problem? Don't want to the pc to enter a dormant state for fear you have to forcibly reboot it and lose unsaved data? Shadow volume? Lock PC for security - no sleep? Inc backup to ext drive on a frequent schedule?

I haven't used sleep in years so not aware of any sleep issues with this board/chipset so thankfully I'm largely immune. I DO however lock my screen walking away from my PC. Even at home. Force of habit. Hell I don't even like being logged into certain stuff while I'm away so I have low timeouts and MFA on bloody everything.


----------



## warpuck

Some CH6 have a problem with this controller chip, It appears that it gets a random distribution. Most CH6 work fine with 3000s and the last two BIOS issues. Mine is one of those that do not. But the original R5 1600 works great with them and the 3800X does not. Did have a WINDOWS sleep issue. Sleep works on one update then does not. I just don't use it. I have it set so when it idles it does not use as much voltage and clock speed slows. It runs at 3950 MHZ with SMT off and drops to 1500 MHZ when idling. Quit using sleep a few BIOS issues before those Zen 3000s. There is a post about that around 2293 or 2392.
The screen will sleep. I would guess that the router/cable interface uses more watts than the CH6 system in the the low power state. No kids in the house. So no need to lock the system.


----------



## oile

Some crazy guy on German forum flashed x370 taichi bios on chvi. It boots perfectly but nvme and sensors report wrong values


----------



## Dr. Vodka

oile said:


> Some crazy guy on German forum flashed x370 taichi bios on chvi. It boots perfectly but nvme and sensors report wrong values


Wait, what? lmao

You can't drop that bomb and not link to the thread, come on! 

-----------------

edit: here it is, ran it through a translator:



> By the way, the beta bios of the Asrock X370 Taichi for Ryzen 5000 can also be installed on the Asus C6H and boots flawlessly.
> 
> Unfortunately, NVME does not work and all sensors show wrong values.
> 
> If you want to test it:
> Installation via AFUDOS
> 
> Back via Flashback or AFUDOS


Well, AGESA as the basis for the BIOSes is the same for all the board vendors, so it makes sense it'd somewhat work...

This is awesome.


----------



## infraredbg

There's not much info about it. I was thinking of trying it myself, but I'm sure mem voltage won't work, possibly many more things.

Link to the post (no pictures):








[Sammelthread] - ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero (X370)


[Sammelthread] ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero --- Produktseite | PDF-Handbuch (DE) | Support-Downloads | Preisvergleich --- Spezifikationen Board Galerie BIOS Latest (für Zen3): CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-8503.ZIP (2022/03/28, Update: AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.6b.) Latest...




www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## CentroX

If nvme just get fixed i will flash it too


----------



## number9_1982

infraredbg said:


> There's not much info about it. I was thinking of trying it myself, but I'm sure mem voltage won't work, possibly many more things.
> 
> Link to the post (no pictures):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Sammelthread] - ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero (X370)
> 
> 
> [Sammelthread] ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero --- Produktseite | PDF-Handbuch (DE) | Support-Downloads | Preisvergleich --- Spezifikationen Board Galerie BIOS Latest (für Zen3): CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-8503.ZIP (2022/03/28, Update: AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.6b.) Latest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hardwareluxx.de


mem voltage is working 🤭


----------



## Fanu

if its possible to flash taichi bios on c6h, why not flash c7h bios and get zen3 support that way?


----------



## number9_1982

ch7 bios is 32mb size - ch6 bios is 16mb

maybe it's possible to replace bios chip

BTW: Gigabyte x470 Aorus Gaming 7 WIFI BIOS f60e is also booting up. nvme is working there.


----------



## Fanu

what about b450 asus boards with 16mb bios size?


----------



## number9_1982

B450 i don't think it will work, because of different IO Chip


----------



## csf22able

"BTW: Gigabyte x470 Aorus Gaming 7 WIFI BIOS f60e is also booting up. nvme is working there. "

holy crap, and what about sensors?


----------



## Brko

number9_1982 said:


> ch7 bios is 32mb size - ch6 bios is 16mb
> 
> maybe it's possible to replace bios chip
> 
> BTW: Gigabyte x470 Aorus Gaming 7 WIFI BIOS f60e is also booting up. nvme is working there.


So, you are that "crazy german guy" that @oile told us about  ? Welcome here. You are currently our beacon thru the ****storm 

Ok, when you flashed GB X470 AG7 BIOS on C6H, can you send some screenshots how it is look like?

BTW, no wonder that is working. X370 and X470 are the same ASMedia chip, more or less. Only difference should be MBO equipment (sensors and other crap  )


----------



## csf22able

need to check more BIOSes, X470 taichi for example...


----------



## number9_1982

Here Some Pics running gigabyte bios on my C6H





















1


----------



## Brko

Great  so we have some hope afterall.

See now that you have "old" Zen1 processor. It would be nice to test it with Zen3, but they are scarce and too expensive at the moment.


----------



## number9_1982

At the moment Zen3 is to expensive for me.
Once the price gets into normal range i am going to buy a 5900 CPU.


----------



## csf22able

do not use giga bios, system is failing off to run after restart or power off\on, gpu fan going mad, black screen, nothing works until clear cmos button, it won't work for me, flashed back to C6H and everything is ok again
it works with first start, running bios or running windows until restart, tested with rev 1.1 bios


----------



## csf22able

tried taichi bios, system boots up but windows saying "not enough power for usb ports", nothing helps, usb ports dying after restart, windows is freezing, flashed back to C6H, everything back to normal

nah, those BIOSes are not an option at all, both doesn't work for me, board are literally dying in pain with that BIOSes


----------



## CentroX

csf22able said:


> tried taichi bios, system boots up but windows saying "not enough power for usb ports", nothing helps, usb ports dying after restart, windows is freezing, flashed back to C6H, everything back to normal
> 
> nah, those BIOSes are not an option at all, both doesn't work for me, board are literally dying in pain with that BIOSes


Good thing ch6 has flashback option


----------



## number9_1982

@csf22able whats your cpu?


----------



## csf22able

number9_1982 said:


> @csf22able whats your cpu?


ryzen 2600. about giga bios i forgot to say that sometimes i had 1 long and 2 short beeps with start, mobo saying about graphic card problems, probably issue with PCI-E controller, it boots up after clear cmos button until next restart, and then black screen and GPU goes off =(


----------



## infraredbg

Tried B450 Strix-F bios (extracted from CAP file) and stuck on code 22 after flash. Bios flashback worked.


----------



## number9_1982

be carefull when crossflashing - some bios files don't let you flashback - only chance to go back to original is reflash with eeprom programmer


----------



## csf22able

number9_1982 said:


> be carefull when crossflashing - some bios files don't let you flashback - only chance to go back to original is reflash with eeprom programmer


which bios you had used from Giga mobo? rev1.0 or 1.1?
ah, they are the same, any idea about PCI-E x16? i'm struggling videocard problems with the giga bios EVERY time after restart, only clear cmos helps but i did ZERO changes into bios settings


----------



## number9_1982

there is only one bios file for rev 1.0 and rev 1.1

i just flashed and resettet bios.
only problem for me right now is reboot or shutting down does not work the right way. but when running its very stable here


----------



## csf22able

number9_1982 said:


> only problem for me right now is reboot or shutting down does not work the right way.


that's what i have too! and i can't overclock anything because i need to clear bios settings everytime i boot the system, otherwise it won't start


----------



## number9_1982

You are right. After shutdown Computer a BIOS reset ist needed.


----------



## csf22able

any other 16mb BIOS we can try on C6H? both asrock and giga bioses are not usable enough and have serious issues with C6H.


----------



## number9_1982

Some response from gigabyte forum regarding F60E beta bios:

trusconi:
Flashed F60E on my x470AUG...
To shutdown my pc i have to deconnect power at the end of the cycle 

redhammer89:
I have the same problem with the Gaming 7 Wifi. Cold start Bios reset.
Bios 60e version 









AM4 ***BETA*** BIOS Thread (300/400 series) | GIGABYTE USA Forum


Please note: Only BIOS listed on gigabyte's main support page are official tested BIOS. Any bios ending in a letter is a tested and approved Beta Bios. These Beta BIO



forum.gigabyte.us


----------



## csf22able

good, not good actually but...=))) we can hope that gigabyte will fix the issue
gigabyte making BIOS for Asus C6H, shame to ASUS lmao


----------



## Brko

Big thanks to you pioneers who tried this. But as I said before, if Asus do not release BIOS made by its engineering, official or unofficial, there will be no real Zen3 support or usage on our boards.


----------



## number9_1982

@Brko why do you think so?


----------



## infraredbg

Which afudos version do you use? All bioses I've tried are Q-Code 22 for me (memory initialization).
I have a programmer as well, but then all bioses are code 8.
Flashback worked like...7 times already.


----------



## csf22able

Brko said:


> Big thanks to you pioneers who tried this. But as I said before, if Asus do not release BIOS made by its engineering, official or unofficial, there will be no real Zen3 support or usage on our boards.


Zen3 support is a part of AGESA microcode, we don't need Asus anymore, IF gigabyte will fix the issue with cold boot than we can use that bios on C6H, it works good and stable, and i'm sure it works well with Zen3 too, cold boot bugs are not related to CPU at all


----------



## csf22able

infraredbg said:


> Which afudos version do you use? All bioses I've tried are Q-Code 22 for me (memory initialization).
> I have a programmer as well, but then all bioses are code 8.
> Flashback worked like...7 times already.


i've used ver 3.xx.xx from here - https://xeon-e5450.ru/wp-content/pl...d=XoNFiSz16dP4n7Nt0Ek91Wo-w-F7FsJEG3yqL00eME0,
make a bat file with string: afudos giga.rom /gan


----------



## number9_1982

i am using a very old afudos version with file date 2017-05-05


----------



## Brko

number9_1982 said:


> @Brko why do you think so?


Well, l am no expert in firmware but isn't BIOS something that control/access to everything on the motherboard? 
As far as l know, C6H and GBX470AG7 are not the same boards.

But if there is no risk to use it, thats fine.



csf22able said:


> Zen3 support is a part of AGESA microcode, we don't need Asus anymore, IF gigabyte will fix the issue with cold boot than we can use that bios on C6H, it works good and stable, and i'm sure it works well with Zen3 too, cold boot bugs are not related to CPU at all


I'm hope l am wrong. 

It looks like that all X370 and X470 boards are the same 

Will you try F60C bios? Guy from another forum have it with 5900X and didnt report cold boot issues.


----------



## number9_1982

there is also cold boot bug in F60C gigabyte forum user says


----------



## Brko

Thanks for all the info. You gave us reason not to replace or boards  
Hope the price of Zen3 to return to normal and cheaper models to launch. And in the mean time, let GB to fix that BIOS


----------



## number9_1982

Once i get a cheaper 5000 CPU i think i can get a modded Asus BIOS ready and we don't need Gigabyte BIOS anymore. The idea of crossflashing BIOS was just to demonstrate there are good chances


----------



## Brko

number9_1982 said:


> Once i get a cheaper 5000 CPU i think i can get a modded Asus BIOS ready and we don't need Gigabyte BIOS anymore. The idea of crossflashing BIOS was just to demonstrate there are good chances


If you can do it, than l suggest that we do some crowdfunding to buy you a 5600X so you can mod that BIOS for C6H


----------



## csf22able

Brko said:


> It looks like that all X370 and X470 boards are the same


unfortunately not, especially top boards, they have different extra-controllers (for ports "outside" of chipset), power management, sensors, etc. Taichi BIOS is no way to go for us. Giga seems to be the closest ones but still - some sensors works abnormally and we didn't test everything, some options in BIOS may not work and so on, modded C6H bios will be the perfect solution since there is no sign of hope from Asus


----------



## GraveNoX

Flashing Asrock/Gigabyte bios on C6H also changes the bios interface to Asrock/Gigabyte ?


----------



## csf22able

GraveNoX said:


> Flashing Asrock/Gigabyte bios on C6H also changes the bios interface to Asrock/Gigabyte ?


yes
mobo name is also changes to new one, there is nothing left from "Asus" for system utils like GPU-Z or AIDA, it's like you have completly another board


----------



## number9_1982

If anyone interested in a actual modded bios with good ram overclocking ability for ryzen 1000cpus:

C6H 7902


----------



## oile

number9_1982 said:


> Once i get a cheaper 5000 CPU i think i can get a modded Asus BIOS ready and we don't need Gigabyte BIOS anymore. The idea of crossflashing BIOS was just to demonstrate there are good chances


@Reous @shamino1978 @elmor I know it could be difficult and you may not be interested, but is there any way you can help this guy porting ryzen 5000 agesa on Chvi? Thank you for your patience


----------



## Neoony

number9_1982 said:


> If anyone interested in a actual modded bios with good ram overclocking ability for ryzen 1000cpus:
> 
> C6H 7902


Source?
Cant even find the link on google anywhere
What is even modified?


----------



## number9_1982

Source: =>me
Whats modded: CPU Microcode updated for 1000 Series CPUs, EFI Drivers updated, OROMs updated, memory training optimized

1st time i am able to reach 3400mhz on 4x8gb b-die memory with tight timings on old 1700cpu


----------



## csf22able

number9_1982 said:


> 1st time i am able to reach 3400mhz on 4x8gb b-die memory with tight timings on old 1700cpu


not a surprise for this board with T-topology, some ppl even got 3800mhz with 4 ram sticks, it might work better with 4 sticks rather than with 2 sticks, but it's hard to get great values for 2 ram sticks even with Zen 3xxx CPUs while newer boards are capable to go much better than C6H


----------



## willythunder

I have no problem to get 3600 CL16 (2x16) with 3900x and the C6H.


----------



## tsamolotoff

Since you guys took a liking to our (x470 gaming 7) BIOSes, here's a modded 60e with all CBS options unlocked (Gigabyte hides them for some reason) and power off button switched to reset by default (more handy for OC)









f60e.rom


View and download from Yandex.Disk




yadi.sk


----------



## Pitatone

Hello everyone, I need you help and I think that with the experience you have with this board you can really help me. I got my first NVMe drive, an EVO 970 Plus 1 TB. First I can not find the drive in BIOS. But in Windows works just fine. I use it as a storage drive for now before I use it as my boot drive. If I disconnect all the other drives and enable CSM in BIOS it appears in the boot menu. But I can not find it in any other menu.

My second and most concerning problem is that my CrystalDiskMark v7.0.0 *RND4K Q32T16* and *RND4K Q1T1* speed is way lower than the other speeds I see online. Is my drive defective? 



Spoiler: CrystalDiskMark v7.0.0 Benchmark















I tried with and without Samsung drivers. No difference. All my other drivers are up to date and I have Magician installed. This drive also has the latest firmware.

I hope someone with the same drive can help me because I can not find a similar problem like mine online. Is it maybe because my Ryzen 1200 is weak for the specific task? I am on BIOS v6401.


----------



## jobbus

Pitatone said:


> Hello everyone, I need you help and I think that with the experience you have with this board you can really help me. I got my first NVMe drive, an EVO 970 Plus 1 TB. First I can not find the drive in BIOS. But in Windows works just fine. I use it as a storage drive for now before I use it as my boot drive. If I disconnect all the other drives and enable CSM in BIOS it appears in the boot menu. But I can not find it in any other menu.
> 
> My second and most concerning problem is that my CrystalDiskMark v7.0.0 *RND4K Q32T16* and *RND4K Q1T1* speed is way lower than the other speeds I see online. Is my drive defective?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CrystalDiskMark v7.0.0 Benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2470096
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried with and without Samsung drivers. No difference. All my other drivers are up to date and I have Magician installed. This drive also has the latest firmware.
> 
> I hope someone with the same drive can help me because I can not find a similar problem like mine online. Is it maybe because my Ryzen 1200 is weak for the specific task? I am on BIOS v6401.


Update bios and maybe enable uefi boot, but if you do that make sure that your boot drive is in GPT mode, not MBR. Otherwise it wont boot to windows. You can convert your boot drive from MBR to GPT in windows if it is that you need.


----------



## csf22able

tsamolotoff said:


> Since you guys took a liking to our (x470 gaming 7) BIOSes, here's a modded 60e with all CBS options unlocked (Gigabyte hides them for some reason) and power off button switched to reset by default (more handy for OC)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> f60e.rom
> 
> 
> View and download from Yandex.Disk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yadi.sk


naah, giga bios is buggy, we faced cold boot bug (as many other gigabyte users with that beta), we will wait for a final version =) Also boot time is very long with giga bios, anyway we used it only for "fun" and test Zen3-agesa capability on x370 chipset, giga beta bios absolutely unusable for us (OC bricking a mobo until clear cmos) , hope we got modded C6H bios with new agesa very soon =)


----------



## Dollar

@shamino1978 @elmor

I know you patched the sleep bug for the crosshair VII, It would be very nice if you did the same for the crosshair VI as well. FCLK above 1800 gets desynced after waking from sleep. CLDO_VDDG and CLDO_VDDP gets reset and change after sleep at any ram/FCLK speed. AIDA shows changes in latency when this happens so maybe its unrelated or maybe a timer issue whatever it is please kill these bugs. Both of these things happen with a Matisse cpu.

Oh and Vermeer support too, that would be cool.

Please?


----------



## csf22able

@number9_1982 btw, is it safe to flash F51 bios from gigabyte to test stability and PCI gen4? wanna try but i don't have eeprom programmer to go that far without been ensure that i can backflash to asus bios then


----------



## Pitatone

Pitatone said:


> Hello everyone, I need you help and I think that with the experience you have with this board you can really help me. I got my first NVMe drive, an EVO 970 Plus 1 TB. First I can not find the drive in BIOS. But in Windows works just fine. I use it as a storage drive for now before I use it as my boot drive. If I disconnect all the other drives and enable CSM in BIOS it appears in the boot menu. But I can not find it in any other menu.
> 
> My second and most concerning problem is that my CrystalDiskMark v7.0.0 *RND4K Q32T16* and *RND4K Q1T1* speed is way lower than the other speeds I see online. Is my drive defective?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CrystalDiskMark v7.0.0 Benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2470096
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried with and without Samsung drivers. No difference. All my other drivers are up to date and I have Magician installed. This drive also has the latest firmware.
> 
> I hope someone with the same drive can help me because I can not find a similar problem like mine online. Is it maybe because my Ryzen 1200 is weak for the specific task? I am on BIOS v6401.





jobbus said:


> Update bios and maybe enable uefi boot, but if you do that make sure that your boot drive is in GPT mode, not MBR. Otherwise it wont boot to windows. You can convert your boot drive from MBR to GPT in windows if it is that you need.


Thank you for your quick reply!

UEFI and Secure Boot are enabled. Also all my Drives are in GPT mode. I still have BIOS 6401 because I asked here and a lot of users suggested this as the best BIOS for first Gen Ryzen. I wanted to avoid changing my bios because I have to put back manually all the memory timings and the other settings. But I will give it a try. Do you have the same drive? Anyone else here with 970 EVO Plus?


----------



## number9_1982

@csf22able: yes it is "safe" to flash "F51" bios. but it has the same bugs on our C6H as F60E


----------



## csf22able

number9_1982 said:


> @csf22able: yes it is "safe" to flash "F51" bios. but it has the same bugs on our C6H as F60E


that's terrible, 'cause it works fine for giga users and i assume that C6H is not compatible enough with giga bios, only modded C6H bios is an option for us


----------



## infraredbg

Maybe board revision matters (mine is very old) or something else is preventing me from booting, but every bios I've tried still stuck at 22 (memory initialization, as if it's not installed at all).
I've tried bunch of afudos versions, including those you've shared.
Only tried with 3900X and 5600X installed, haven't tried with Zen or Zen+.
So keep that in mind.

IMO there's no way a bios from another motherboard vendor be compatible with CH6. Better boards have custom PCB design with different I/O chips and features.
It's not like the generic Asrock board (with a simplified bios) that has several siblings marketed with another model number.
Our best bet is to flash an Asus bios from a similar board, that uses similar/compatible hardware.
Unfortunately other boards in the Crosshair range have 32MB bioses.
I still want to try and replace the BIOS flash chip with a larger one and see if the CH7 bios works.


----------



## csf22able

infraredbg said:


> Maybe board revision matters (mine is very old) or something else is preventing me from booting, but every bios I've tried still stuck at 22 (memory initialization, as if it's not installed at all).


we need modded bios anyway, bios from other boards have issues with any version of C6H


----------



## infraredbg

csf22able said:


> we need modded bios anyway, bios from other boards have issues with any version of C6H


That's true.
The only reason my AB350 is fully functional with several other B450 bioses is that they are basically the same board with different colors and some very small hardware changes.
But that's a simple low-end board.


----------



## Villi174

infraredbg said:


> I still want to try and replace the BIOS flash chip with a larger one and see if the CH7 bios works


different number of contacts


----------



## infraredbg

Villi174 said:


> different number of contacts


As far as I've seen on close-up pictures, the flash chip is still 8-pin, but with larger capacity.
Should also be pin-compatible, however with different VCC ratings - 3V vs 1.8V.

Winbond flash chips next to the header:
CH6: TweakTown.com Enlarged Image
CH7: TweakTown.com Enlarged Image

I plan to make an external PCB with bios switch anyway, but will need some simple LDO to power the new one with 1.8V.


----------



## Villi174

infraredbg said:


> Winbond flash chips next to the header:


count one side, 1314 = 10 pins, 1315 = 12 pins


----------



## infraredbg

That's not the ROM in question. I need to change the ROM chip (Winbond) with 8 legs, so the full bios fits. Replacing it doesn't mean it will work, though.


----------



## csf22able

C6H and C7H have some different hardware parts so crossflashing is not a good idea imo, predict similar results as with giga or asrock bioses


----------



## unstableone

infraredbg said:


> I still want to try and replace the BIOS flash chip with a larger one and see if the CH7 bios works.


ch7 bios is still only using ~16 megs.
from what little i understand, 16MB on a 32MB chip is programmed differently so the data may still fit if it were modded.

but the boards are still different
ch7 has a different vrm layout and uses different IR chips (see buildzoid videos)



infraredbg said:


> Should also be pin-compatible, however with different VCC ratings - 3V vs 1.8V.


how do you know the ch6 bios chip is 1.8v or even a winbond?
both ch6 and ch7 bios chips say STc08wp then a different bottom line.
/edit I was way off on this part, wrong chips

I was actually looking into this before you posted. This is what I found which may or may not be accurate.
lookup datasheet - "m24c08-r.pdf"
it lists ST products and one m24c08-w rated for 2.5v to 5.5v

There are pinouts to test voltage in bios chips but it still seems like it wouldnt matter.
See this, some guy tried to convert an x470 to x470 max. His original bios chip was labeled winbond (unlike the asus) and was unsuccessful at making it work even with supplying the new 256mb chip with 3v.
Upgrade MSI X470 gaming plus to MAX version


----------



## infraredbg

CH6 (at least mine) uses Winbond 25Q128FV, which is a 3V 128Mbit (16MB) part.
CH7 according to pictures uses Winbond 25Q256JWEQ which is 1.8V 256Mbit (32MB) part.

You can read the markings relatively easy on the closeup picture of CH7 posted earlier.
The ROM chip on my CH6 is also detected as 25Q128FV from the programmer I have.

PS: The replacement doesn't need to be the exact same Winbond model used on CH7, it can be from another manufacturer, just pin compatible.
If there's a counterpart rated for 3V, then it would be even better.

Earlier bioses of CH7 are 16MB, but they increased the size to 32MB from Version 2304.
I'm currently running a 3900X (supported from bios version 2501), but also have a 1800X, so I can flash an older 16MB bios to check if it boots at all.


----------



## csf22able

unstableone said:


> ch7 bios is still only using ~16 megs.
> from what little i understand, 16MB on a 32MB chip is programmed differently so the data may still fit if it were modded.


same situation as with x470 taichi which have 32mb chip but x370 taichi is capable to use that bios
c7hII is 32mb though, at least latest one


----------



## infraredbg

It doesn't POST, stops at 55, which is memory related, but at least makes an attempt, as opposed to all other bioses I've tried.

EDIT:
But guess what, the B450 bios I use on my B350 board works!
Just booted straight to Windows and all my peripherals work.


----------



## csf22able

infraredbg said:


> But guess what, the B450 bios I use on my B350 board works!


with C6H board or Asrock?


----------



## jamarinas

Hi everyone, I've been following this thread.

I think if we're going to swap ng BIOS IC, it is possible. However since the Winbond 32MB chip is 1.8V, we would need a level shifter for that SPI BIOS IC.

Get something like this:









and we can plug it to the BIOS recovery header of C6H.

C6H (from the Spreadsheet database)









Here is the C6H BIOS IC (16MB) datasheet pinout:









Here is the C7H BIOS IC (32MB) datasheet pinout:









EDIT: Okay, I think it is possible to have a plug-in BIOS IC for this without touching the on-board BIOS IC.


----------



## unstableone

infraredbg said:


> CH6 (at least mine) uses Winbond 25Q128FV, which is a 3V 128Mbit (16MB) part.
> CH7 according to pictures uses Winbond 25Q256JWEQ which is 1.8V 256Mbit (32MB) part.
> 
> You can read the markings relatively easy on the closeup picture of CH7 posted earlier.
> The ROM chip on my CH6 is also detected as 25Q128FV from the programmer I have.


I see that now, thanks. I was way off at where the bios chip actually was.
they are also different dimensions



infraredbg said:


> PS: The replacement doesn't need to be the exact same Winbond model used on CH7, it can be from another manufacturer, just pin compatible.
> If there's a counterpart rated for 3V, then it would be even better.


for what it's worth, "MX25L25645GM2I" is rated 2.7~3.6v and is soic8

not sure if a 256mbit winbond part exists for soic8 in 3v


----------



## infraredbg

csf22able said:


> with C6H board or Asrock?


This is Crosshair VI Hero with the bios from Asrock B450 Pro4 (but B450 Pro4 v2 and B450 K4 bioses should work as well, they are the same).
Had to move the CPU fan connector to another header, so fan control probably does not work. But it is somewhat functional and probably can be used with some compromises.
Will report back what works and what not.
At least USB ports (including usb-c) and my GTX980 work. All my disks are also present and working.


----------



## csf22able

same issue as with taichi - usb ports are dying with my C6H
core speed and voltage are goes mad constantly, very dangerous bios, at least for ryzen 2600
check nvme, i don't have such disk but probably it doesn't work with asrock bios


----------



## residentour

What about Asus B450 bioses on C6H? They are 16MB.


----------



## infraredbg

residentour said:


> What about Asus B450 bioses on C6H? They are 16MB.


I've tried, but they are all stuck at code 22 for me.
So, as expected, CPU overclock works, but DRAM OC doesn't because you can't control the voltage.
VSOC works, VCORE too.
Fan control and sensors are completely broken in bios, however hwinfo reports correct values, since they are read from the SMU on the processor.
I guess it is somewhat usable if you are desperate to run Zen3 on CH6 and willing to risk everything.

Generally I don't recommend it, but this bios seems to be the most "universal", since the donor board is basic. X370 Taichi bios didn't work well even on my Asrock B350 board.


----------



## csf22able

afudos won't flash asus files 'cause they are 2kb more in file size, didn't try flashback yet, no idea if it's work
if dram OC doesn't work that's very bad


----------



## csf22able

infraredbg said:


> I guess it is somewhat usable if you are desperate to run Zen3 on CH6 and willing to risk everything.


what about nvme?
i found a lot of bugs with b450 bios from asrock, some options doesn't work properly and system enters the bios automatically when i trying to set up fast boot for example, only normal boot works, that's only one example
it's better than taichi though, i don't have system freezes with b450 bios, but jumping clocks and voltages are scary me a lot + usb power delivery messages in windows. I don't have that with giga bios


----------



## infraredbg

csf22able said:


> afudos won't flash asus files 'cause they are 2kb more in file size, didn't try flashback yet, no idea if it's work
> if dram OC doesn't work that's very bad


You need to extract the rom file from the capsule - either manually or with UEFITool.
As for nvme - I don't have one.
I'm not going to use this bios daily. It was just for the experiment and I'm aware that things can go really wrong.


----------



## csf22able

b450 from Asus won't start for me, board going to brick
a lot of MSI x470 boards have 16mb rom but no Zen3 support for them on official website


----------



## infraredbg

Yes, I've tried 2 Strix bioses and one Prime - all 22 code.
This Asrock bios is the closest to working we're going to get without a properly modded bios (or a bios from Asus directly).
It's possible that Asus bioses have more checks in place. T-topology probably reduces chances as well, although not sure about that.
I had hopes the CH7 bios will work, but now the idea of replacing the BIOS chip is not worth it.


----------



## csf22able

infraredbg said:


> It's possible that Asus bioses have more checks in place. T-topology probably reduces chances as well, although not sure about that.


xmp works fine for me, i can oc to 3200mhz using asrock bios, topology only limits the max speed but not ability to make an overclock
still need to check nvme 'cause it's serious limitation (if not available with b450 bios)


----------



## unstableone

As far as the ch7 bios goes - there' s a lot of padding in it (FFFFFFFFFFF.)

Has anyone tried to remove 16MB of rom padding from the newest 32MB image to get it to fit ch6?

Afraid to try it on mine as it is my main system plus i only have a 2700x


----------



## csf22able

i can't run the system even with 16mb asus rom's, i guess there will be no luck with C7H either


----------



## unstableone

just for kicks I butchered all the ch7 4007 rom padding from hex editor and it was still 16.5mb so that probably wont work

I think the only hope currently is changing the bios chip. but that would have the same problem as crossflashing since boards are too different


----------



## csf22able

the best option is find a way to make a mod for c6h bios, all other bioses are compromise between one bug or another


----------



## mito1172

This will not work unless asus gives new bios do not try in vain


----------



## csf22able

Asus will not give us anything and we will not surrender
ps: tried with giga b450 d3sh, no luck, same issues as with AUG, bios management from gigabyte are different comparing to Asus, asrock bioses are more friendly in this regard


----------



## CentroX

You can just reflash it if you brick it


----------



## Lurcher99

_Not on current topic about flashing/testing BIOS for C6H...but wondering about why this happened..._

So far I was able to run Ryzen 7 1800x 1st gen on C6H motherboard @3800Mhz without PBO and memory @3200MHz without crashes and so. Machine was stable and was running games and video editing software without any problems. Two days ago, there was a power voltage fluctuation while PC was powered OFF. Same day I was booting PC and it reported bad memory timings. (btw I have power guard that guard/monitor power for PC and monitor.)

So after several bad tries in BIOS and using DRAM calculator 1.7.3. for timings, I was able to get proc to run @4000Mhz and memory @3000. Then I tested system with OCCT, memorytest and several other benchmarks with success.

So my question is, how the heck I am able to get Proc @4000Mhz while I couldn't in past 2-3 years with so many atempts while memory is stuck at @3000Mhz (and was working @3200 and @3400 at some point with current and older BIOS-es)???
Using leatest BIOS 7901 from ASUS site since release.
_You can read my PC spec below..._

*Thanks for any answer!*


----------



## Mahatma Ghandi

Meanwhile the AsRock users:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ASRock/comments/kefbfq


----------



## csf22able

tried Asrock x370 Pro4 bios, DRAM OC works ok, USB3.0 ports doesn't work (4 ones near cmos button), all USB2 are ok, 3.1 on the bottom including type-c works fine, CPU multiplier and voltages are jumping forward and backward all the time just noticed that my power plan broken (due to the some windows update), setup ryzen power plan and now it's more stable
but usb3.0 controller in my ryzen 2600 works unstable (it doesn't work at all with asrock bios)
probably there will be no issues with zen2 or 3, can't check it now. USB3 on front panel works fine though, very strange. Can't check nvme either.

does anyone else wanna check those bioses, i'm the only one who have problems with usb ports?


----------



## Pilotasso

Mahatma Ghandi said:


> Meanwhile the AsRock users:
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/ASRock/comments/kefbfq


Godamn ASUS. All you accomplish by shafting CH6 customers is to scare away those from buying any more of your boards in the future.


----------



## csf22able

tested both fatality bios, almost the same results, but gaming X is better, btw turned off one (of the three) usb-hubs and now see no messages about problems with usb power delivery, of course 4 usb ports on the top doesn't work now but no annoying messages about that in Windows.
it's funny but RAM overclock is better with asrock bios, i get higher results. see the difference with what i got max with my ram stick. I leave this bios on my system, i don't need so many usb ports on back panel, system works stable enough and now it's Zen3-ready lol


----------



## Brko

@csf22able
Keep it going buddy  great effort. Hope you will get Zen3 CPU soon and test it.

Top 4 USB ports on C6H are useless anyway


----------



## Brko

Pilotasso said:


> Godamn ASUS. All you accomplish by shafting CH6 customers is to scare away those from buying any more of your boards in the future.


Just got it that you have Russell Casse as your avatar  GG. Really love that movie 

Sorry for offtopic...


----------



## unstableone

csf22able said:


> tested both fatality bios, almost the same results, but gaming X is better, btw turned off one (of the three) usb-hubs and now see no messages about problems with usb power delivery, of course 4 usb ports on the top doesn't work now but no annoying messages about that in Windows.
> it's funny but RAM overclock is better with asrock bios, i get higher results. see the difference with what i got max with my ram stick. I leave this bios on my system, i don't need so many usb ports on back panel, system works stable enough and now it's Zen3-ready lol


The agesa is still pretty early. 
Most are 1.1.0.0 based and there are x570 boards still getting updates after the 400 series betas.
Asus went with 1.1.8.0 for 400 series which was not recommended?

Supposedly the "official" agesa 1.2.0.0 is coming January.

Might be worth waiting as there are still random issues for boards running their native bios.


----------



## csf22able

unstableone said:


> Might be worth waiting as there are still random issues for boards running their native bios.


yeah, but some common things will stay the same, i still want modded C6H bios, in terms of boot time and sensors C6H bios is the best one for this board. MSI have no zen3 bios for many x470 boards (can't find any from those which have 16mb ROM). Btw i like Asus interface more than giga or asrock


----------



## Cellar Dweller

Now I know nothing of BIOS. Just thinking out loud. I've seen many folks here digging and toying with the BIOS's and even other folks who actually program the BIOS. Too bad they just don't leak the code for how you do it. Just wondering though why can't those other BIOS be looked at for the code pieces required for CPU compatibility and then just add those to the C6H BIOS as a MOD or overwrite the pieces required. Maybe even take an older C6H BIOS and HEX it compared to a newer C6H one where they had done it say from first gent to second gen CPU. Then take that kind of information and manipulate the piece for second gen to third gen. I'm assuming the AGESA is an easy introduction into the BIOS as it's done from BIOS to BIOS usually. I remember many years ago actually doing something similar for a piece of something getting updated all the time in a BIOS, I just can't remember what it was off hand, but it might have been for maybe RAID controller stuff? Anyway just asking.


----------



## jamarinas

Cellar Dweller said:


> Now I know nothing of BIOS. Just thinking out loud. I've seen many folks here digging and toying with the BIOS's and even other folks who actually program the BIOS. Too bad they just don't leak the code for how you do it. Just wondering though why can't those other BIOS be looked at for the code pieces required for CPU compatibility and then just add those to the C6H BIOS as a MOD or overwrite the pieces required. Maybe even take an older C6H BIOS and HEX it compared to a newer C6H one where they had done it say from first gent to second gen CPU. Then take that kind of information and manipulate the piece for second gen to third gen. I'm assuming the AGESA is an easy introduction into the BIOS as it's done from BIOS to BIOS usually. I remember many years ago actually doing something similar for a piece of something getting updated all the time in a BIOS, I just can't remember what it was off hand, but it might have been for maybe RAID controller stuff? Anyway just asking.


During the days of nForce4 chipsets (nForce RAID ROM) and Intel Xeon microcodes (771 to 775 conversion). If I remember correctly, we were able to upgrade the AGESA on older AM2 motherboards as well for Phenom too. I think it is harder to do those on UEFIs nowadays (Something like extract the AGESA, inject it into the UEFI. If the space is not enough, remove the boot logo. Hahaha).


----------



## csf22able

btw, that thing with crossflash works with gigabyte boards x370\b350 - >x470\b450, so gigabyte users can make it too and everything is stable for them even if hardware doesn't much and some sensors doesn't work.
with Asus no luck, i guess Asus put some protection in bios to prevent booting if mobo ID from bios doesn't much the actual mobo, that's why crossflashing from any Asus b450 doesn't work


----------



## Velvet Rose

Have you tried flashing version 0401 from CH7 first and then crossflash? It should work as it's a 16 MB BIOS? Maybe it's because the chipset, but I'm just guessing.


----------



## unstableone

Velvet Rose said:


> Have you tried flashing version 0401 from CH7 first and then crossflash? It should work as it's a 16 MB BIOS? Maybe it's because the chipset, but I'm just guessing.


Asus seems to have protection crossflashing "official" bioses. For example - wifi <==> non-wifi
This would be through flashback or windows/uefi flashing.

It might work with a DOS flash.
I remember using a ubuntu usb boot to flash one of the modified bioses for this board.
It's a pain the first time and command heavy.

It would be interesting to know if an older 16MB ch7 bios even "works" with ch6 before anyone tries to upgrade rom chips.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

jamarinas said:


> During the days of nForce4 chipsets (nForce RAID ROM)


You hit the nail on the head. That's what it was the nforce4. I had that board and I remember even though I knew nothing of BIOS stuff would always add the latest RAID ROM to it with direction from someone that posted how to. Yeah it's just too bad it isn't that easy or similar anymore.


----------



## csf22able

unstableone said:


> It might work with a DOS flash.


i tried DOS flash, it doesn't work either way, no matter what chipset or version, and it works with b450 from other vendors


----------



## jamarinas

csf22able said:


> i tried DOS flash, it doesn't work either way, no matter what chipset or version, and it works with b450 from other vendors


I assume this includes flashing with a CH341 or EzFlash 2019.


----------



## unstableone

I have a ch341a but this is my best pc and kinda don't want to fry it. Might not be recoverable, who knows?

I've used it successfully for a tp-link router recovery. 
I made some frankenstein wires to reach the bios recovery header but still dont want to attempt it anytime soon.

I'd rather wait and see what happens with the next agesa update.


----------



## csf22able

jamarinas said:


> I assume this includes flashing with a CH341 or EzFlash 2019.


doesn't matter, afudos make things correctly, but asus-BIOS files itself are compatible only with certain model of asus mobo, what's not happen with other mobo's (those bios-files are able to boot no matter of vendor). Agesa version doesn't matter either. We just "lucky" users of Asus, i'll buy Asrock next time...


----------



## unstableone

csf22able said:


> We just "lucky" users of Asus, i'll buy Asrock next time...


I'm hopeful they will give us updated bioses for the 300 series with the new agesa...maybe it's wishful thinking though.
How could they not? All the other big names are doing it.
My concern is that it might not be worth using. I can live with lower memory settings to prevent sleep bug.

Worried about buying Asrock because they seem to only have 1 year warranties and RMA as bad as Asus.
Maybe MSI amd motherboards are usable, I would hope their VRMs have overload protection nowadays.


----------



## csf22able

unstableone said:


> How could they not? All the other big names are doing it.


only Asrock, and very unofficialy. With Gigabyte you can take bios from the newer boards. MSI still not have bios for 16mb mobo's yet, so no idea about what's there.
AMD won't allow to give that support, restriction comes from AMD. But at least Asrock or Giga users can do things by their own.
Besides, Asrock published beta for top boards first, they are thankful to their customers. Asus treat us like ****. Even if Asrock will have worst VRM ever (w socket AM5) i'll buy their board.


----------



## Treno

Hello, this is a great thread, I did quite some reading but got more questions than solutions!!
I am new to AMD, I just scored a bargain on an Asus Crosshair VI and I am trying to built a system around it. Limited budget. DDR4 choice is really complicated on the Ryzen platform, can someone offer some advice,

For the same money I can buy either :
a Ryzen 1700 + Corsair 163301 Vengeance LPX 2x16 GB dual rank 3200 MHz C16 XMP 2.0
or a Ryzen 2700 + Crucial 2X16GB (CT16G4DFRA266 dual rank) 2666MT/s CL19 (probably no XMP)
Which combination makes more sense? I am an experienced user but totally new to AMD.

Ring will be used for video editing, coding and office work. No gaming at all. 32gb preferred.
I already have a Noctua NH-U12S and a Radeon RX470.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## csf22able

Treno said:


> or a Ryzen 2700 + Crucial 2X16GB (CT16G4DFRA266 dual rank) 2666MT/s CL19 (probably no XMP)


this one, you don't need XMP, 3200 is easy to get with C6H with Zen 2700


----------



## Treno

csf22able said:


> this one, you don't need XMP, 3200 is easy to get with C6H with Zen 2700


Thanks for the info. My main concern is that I might not even be able to hit 2666 due to the cheap guad rank (DR 2x16GB module). Over 2666 as I understand gains are minimal outside gaming performance.


----------



## csf22able

Treno said:


> My main concern is that I might not even be able to hit 2666 due to the cheap guad rank (DR 2x16GB module).


i had very cheap ram sticks (2400mhz) with my ryzen 2600 2 years ago and got no problems to OC them up to 3200mhz without specific settings, just set 3200 and voltage 1.35. CT16G4DFRA266 are 2666 natively, such sticks able to get 3200 via OC in 2 clicks. It was difficult to get 3200 with old stick few years ago but any modern sticks on the market can do 3200mhz with Zen 2700


----------



## Treno

^ Thanks I appreciate the advice!


----------



## Berthier-Delagar

csf22able said:


> ny modern sticks on the market can do 3200mhz with Zen 2700


I remember how long i suffered with my G.Skill Ripjaws F4-3600C19D-16GVRB.
It's has samsung chips, b-die, single rank and this **** cant go stable even on 3400 with possible highest timings. I'm running it now on 2800 16 21 21.


----------



## csf22able

Berthier-Delagar said:


> It's has samsung chips, b-die, single rank and this


i had 2 b-die samsung 2400mhz modules, cheapest on the market, 16-18-18-36, got 3200mhz without any other manual tuning, stress test passed. Now i have some hynix-based modules from ADATA brand, also not expensive one, just with xmp 3200 (native 2666)
I saw many reviewers had 3600mhz on C6H that time, with G Skill and other top modules. Kind a strange, maybe you have defect sticks?
3200 was difficult to reach with ryzen 1xxx and some memory sticks


----------



## number9_1982

Berthier-Delagar said:


> I remember how long i suffered with my G.Skill Ripjaws F4-3600C19D-16GVRB.
> It's has samsung chips, b-die, single rank and this **** cant go stable even on 3400 with possible highest timings. I'm running it now on 2800 16 21 21.


What CPU?


----------



## Cellar Dweller

I wish I could get my 4 DIMMS (64Gig) to work at 3200. Only on the original or near original BIOS ever was I able to get 3199 on the 1200 BIOS using the DOCP 4 I think it was. I have C6H and 1800X and G-Skill TridentZ F4-3200C15-16GTZ. If I even remotely try doing anything in my BIOS I end up getting constant BSOD in Windows. So I have just left it at 2133. Anyone have anything that would work without the constant BSOD's?


----------



## Aspros

Hi, guys!

new bios x470 (16mb) from MSI, @number9_1982, could test crossflash?



X470 Gaming PlusX470 Gaming ProX470 Gaming Pro CarbonX470 Gaming Pro Carbon ACX470 Gaming M7 AC


----------



## Berthier-Delagar

csf22able said:


> Kind a strange, maybe you have defect sticks?
> 3200 was difficult to reach with ryzen 1xxx and some memory sticks


I don't really know and can't compare with something different on my sys right now. Also it is possible that I'm just dumb and doing something wrong.
Dimms has XMP on and literally any of it didn't work. I'm were on 3400 with high timing and 1.4v a while.


number9_1982 said:


> What CPU?


2700X


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Cellar Dweller said:


> I wish I could get my 4 DIMMS (64Gig) to work at 3200. Only on the original or near original BIOS ever was I able to get 3199 on the 1200 BIOS using the DOCP 4 I think it was. I have C6H and 1800X and G-Skill TridentZ F4-3200C15-16GTZ. If I even remotely try doing anything in my BIOS I end up getting constant BSOD in Windows. So I have just left it at 2133. Anyone have anything that would work without the constant BSOD's?


That would depend on what chips your sticks have. 3200 CAS15 was a weird bin, if you bought these back in 2017 or 2018, that could or could not be Samsung B-die. If it's Hynix AFR or MFR (the usual 3200 CAS16 stuff back then), you're out of luck with a 1st gen chip for anything over 3000MHz, the memory controller hates these. Run Thaiphoon burner and get a report of your sticks, once we know what chips you've got there we can try a few things.

When I had my 1700, I had no issues running 4x16GB of Micron Rev. E @ 3400-3466MHz (maximum stable fclk for my sample) on this board on the later BIOSes (7201 or 7901). Of course these chips are known to be easy on the memory controller, so no issues there. Same sticks on the same board do 3800MHz with my 3900x.


----------



## Treno

@Dr. Vodka so it is safe to say Zen+ vs Zen has a much stronger mem controller, everything else being equal, you can get higher frequencies with the same DDR4 + CH6 combo? 

I am really interested on 4X16GB total Ram if I can get at least 2666.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Treno said:


> @Dr. Vodka so it is safe to say Zen+ vs Zen has a much stronger mem controller, everything else being equal, you can get higher frequencies with the same DDR4 + CH6 combo?
> 
> I am really interested on 4X16GB total Ram if I can get at least 2666.


Zen+'s memory controller is better, yes, it's got better compatibility with all the chips that were troublesome on 1st gen. It's not 3rd/5th gen good, but it's better.

Here's my 1700 stable with 4x16GB dual rank Micron Rev. E sticks @ 3466MHz 14-17-14, and my 3900X doing 3800MHz 16-19-16 with the same sticks. Both cases, fully tuned secondaries and tertiaries. To be clear, this is a quad rank setup, worst case scenario for 1st gen's memory controller. It's stable. This is an early 1700, launch batch all the way back to March 2017.

It's all about what memory you use. Motherboard is not the problem here. The C6H is one of the best boards for 64GB or 128GB setups near fclk limits, T-topology helps. Get newer kits with newer chips, this won't be an issue. In particular, buy Crucial, you want Micron chips as they don't load the IMC much. 16GB Crucial sticks are now single rank, as they use 16Gbit Rev. B. Behavior is similar to Rev. E, so a 64GB setup would be dual rank, even easier for the memory controller.


----------



## xzamples

*ASRock Releases BETA BIOS Support For AMD Ryzen 5000 CPUs on X370, B350 & A320 Motherboards*

ASRock Releases BETA BIOS Support For AMD Ryzen 5000 CPUs on X370, B350 & A320 Motherboards (wccftech.com) 

Could we possibly flash these on our C6H X370 ???


----------



## Treno

Thanks Dr. Vodka, great info! Exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## unstableone

csf22able said:


> only Asrock, and very unofficialy. With Gigabyte you can take bios from the newer boards. MSI still not have bios for 16mb mobo's yet, so no idea about what's there.
> AMD won't allow to give that support, restriction comes from AMD. But at least Asrock or Giga users can do things by their own.
> Besides, Asrock published beta for top boards first, they are thankful to their customers. Asus treat us like ****. Even if Asrock will have worst VRM ever (w socket AM5) i'll buy their board.


MSI has some x470 & b450 16MB bioses - but not for every board.
Biostar has some 16MB but only for b450.
Gigabyte has some x470 16MB bioses.
Asus has some 16MB b450 but no 16MB for x470.

Asrock the x370/b350 lonedog.


I doubt AMD will make a cut-down AGESA so we're at the mercy of Asus to cut other things out, still.
Asus defied amd once already by releasing bioses with agesa 1.1.8.0 so who knows.


----------



## Kildar

IMHO I would dump this board and get a 570 series like I have in my sig (I already did... The CH6 is going in my wife's system with my old 2700x).
This board is dead and so is ASUS!


----------



## jamarinas

I assume also that experienced AMD UEFI modders have tried to look into decompressing/extracting the bios modules and looking for the "BIOS signature file" of the ASUS motherboards and try to slop that in the other ASUS UEFI (like C7H) to allow it to boot. Maybe do some UEFI adjustments to achieve the same checksum. 

I don't know, something like what we used to do in slopping SLIC modules into BIOSes for, you know. We adjust the checksum and signatures to keep it as is and readily flashable.

It is something like tricking the BIOS to boot.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

@Dr. Vodka


----------



## csf22able

unstableone said:


> Asus has some 16MB b450 but no 16MB for x470.


tried all of them, no boot, Asus prevents booting if bios from other asus-board even after dos crossflash
giga and asrock boots up with some issues related to different extra-hardware onboard, can't find biostar, msi doesn't work (like asus) but same agesa with asrock and giga
i figured out some issues with Asrock, when you trying to OC the memory it works until full shutdown, and then - system won't boot, it may happen while changing some other settings in BIOS so it's better to not change anything in BIOS. In this case system works stable and you don't need to clear cmos every boot (like with gigabyte)



xzamples said:


> Could we possibly flash these on our C6H X370 ???


already tested, works with issues
also noticed that Asrock usually haven't restart issue but in case of shutdown it may goes like giga (need clear cmos), giga needs clear cmos every boot.
the closest bioses are from Asrock, usb issues i have probably related to my cpu 'cause other testers don't have problems. OC (inc. DRAM OC) could be problematic with Asrock (or not available), but we have nothing better at the moment. No idea about nvme, does it work with some Asrock or not. Overall there is no Zen3's bios we can use comfortable, all have some limitations.
A520 mobo's cost a little, able to OC memory up to 5000mhz (same potential as a b550), able to OC CPU via BCLK, works perfectly with zen2\3, even with weak VRM they are more capable than C6H in case of new CPU's installed

ps: BIOS from C7H (16mb) doesn't work, code 55, with MSI bioses - code 92


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Cellar Dweller said:


> Thaiphoon burner report


OK, so 4 sticks of dual rank B-die and a 1800x. Try the following:



Spoiler: Settings



BIOS 7901, if you're already on it, reset to defaults. Don't load any XMP profile, we'll manually set everything:

*Main section:*
AI Tuner, default, not auto
Memory clock 3200MHz
vDIMM 1.4v
vSOC 1.1v

*Tweaker's paradise:*
Vdimm on boot, auto

*DRAM settings:*
ProcODT 48Ω. This should POST, if not then try the usual 53.3Ω 1st gen parts defaults to
CMD2T 1T
Geardown on
Power down off

RTTNOM RZQ/7
RTTWR RZQ/2
RTTPARK RZQ/1

All three CMD setups, 0
CAD bus, 24 20 20 24 in that order


Now for the timings themselves. First we want to get rid of the BSODs, so we need to dial in right all the above settings. Timings are not important right now. We're running geardown mode, so your chips rated for 3200MHz CAS15 1.35v will default to 16 if we set that. We'll go for the usual crap 16-18-18-38 timings found on common 3200MHz kits.

CAS 16
tRCDRD 18
tRCDWR 18
tRP 18
tRAS 38
tRC 56

Rest of the timings, auto

---------------------------------------------------

These settings should get you to the desktop and you should be able to run stress tests without errors. Go for TM5 + 1usmus_v3 config, fast effective and easy memory+IMC+fabric stress testing

If you still get BSODs or errors, then try the other ProcODT value (if 48Ω POSTs, of course, if not you're already on 53.3Ω). If still BSODing or having errors, then gradually lower memory speed until you're error free. Samsung B-die is not easy on the memory controller like Micron's chips are, so a quad rank B-die setup is a quite heavy load.


If you had 3200MHz working a while ago on XMP on one of the early BIOSes, you should be able to get 3200MHz working again with these settings. Having said that, even if you had to lower speed to get rid of errors, once you're done with stabilizing:

1) Save these current settings as a BIOS profile so you have this baseline ready whenever needed.
2) Since this is B-die and we're already on 1.4v, tighten the primaries a bit:

CAS 16
tRCDRD 16
tRCDWR 16
tRP 16
tRAS 32
tRC 48

if you pass stress testing, then you should tighten your secondaries and tertiaries (all the other timings we've left on auto). Try these, while calculated for 3600MHz they should get you almost all the way there on performance. If you pass stress testing on that set of timings, congratulations!



Good luck!


----------



## Cellar Dweller

@Dr. Vodka - Thank you very much I'll see what I can do and I'll keep you posted. No pun intended.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

@Dr. Vodka - bad news. I implemented everything you stated at least I'm sure I did most of them correctly. I wasn't quite sure about like the VDIMM or VSOC. I found everything else even those were a bit different than what I was finding. I only know enough to be dangerous. Now with the settings you gave it constantly kept doing the 3 reboot thing then failed and I had to go back into BIOS. Now here is the thing strange. Once I went back in and here is what I set. I did the AI OC thing to Manual, I set clk to 100 and then I set the RAM to 3200. Now when I went back out to save it, it looked like many of the numbers you gave me like the 16, 18.18.,18, 38, 56. Now the CPU is running at 3699 and the memory is 3200. Now I just don't know how long it will be before I BSOD. So far so good, it wasn't instant, but usually it isn't. Usually happens in like 15-20 minutes. If I remember correctly the BSOD is happening because I think the heat gets too high or something and when it happens upon it's auto-reboot due to BSOD will state something about heat or something similar before I have to hit F1 to re-enter BIOS and usually I'll just go back to Optimized Defaults. I'll try this to see how long it lasts. Thanks again.


----------



## infraredbg

Back in the days I've tested this, what helped me most for 4 DIMMs was VDDP (not CLDO_VDDP).
That was before higher dividers and unlocked timings were available, though.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

Well I'm still going without BSOD for the settings it gave me sort of by default but when I ran the 1usmus test it ran for a good 2:10:10 and returned 1 error. I know it's not good to have any errors period or is this normal now a days? I've always had issues since day one with this board and the memory. Optimized Defaults usually works the best for me and what I've found is even when I was able to get the memory to 3199 way back that the Optimized defaults gave better results with benchmarks and the like. So this far off it still may just be a waste of my time trying to get higher speed out of my 4 dimms. I will be upgrading to a 3950x here real soon though. Wonder if that will change anything or actually give me more grief?

PS. Just did some CPU-Z comparisons and this is the very weird thing.

RAM set to 3200 - Scores: Single = 366 and Multi = 2225
RAM set to 2133 - Scores: Single = 412 and Multi = 3766


----------



## Berthier-Delagar

Guys, can someone make clear few things about Wraith Prism cooler and this board?
I installed USB connector from cooler to out single USB 2.0 connector and...nothing happened. I don't see changes like new usb device and obviously official AMD+Cooler Master software say that i didn't plug my device.
What i'm doing wrong? I didn't using RGB connector so they are not fighing each other.


----------



## mito1172

has anyone bought this 





ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero | ROG Crosshair | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global


AMD Ryzen 3000 series ATX motherboard with Aura Sync, SupremeFX, ROG Audio, Dual M.2, Realtek LAN, Wifi , M.2 heatsink and USB 3.2 Gen 2



rog.asus.com


----------



## Ramad

Cellar Dweller said:


> Well I'm still going without BSOD for the settings it gave me sort of by default but when I ran the 1usmus test it ran for a good 2:10:10 and returned 1 error. I know it's not good to have any errors period or is this normal now a days? I've always had issues since day one with this board and the memory. Optimized Defaults usually works the best for me and what I've found is even when I was able to get the memory to 3199 way back that the Optimized defaults gave better results with benchmarks and the like. So this far off it still may just be a waste of my time trying to get higher speed out of my 4 dimms. I will be upgrading to a 3950x here real soon though. Wonder if that will change anything or actually give me more grief?
> 
> PS. Just did some CPU-Z comparisons and this is the very weird thing.
> 
> RAM set to 3200 - Scores: Single = 366 and Multi = 2225
> RAM set to 2133 - Scores: Single = 412 and Multi = 3766


Rtt values are not correct for your RAM, you have dual rank RAM sticks, try:

Dont use DOCP, Use manual RAM frequency instead and input the first 6 primaries as 15-15-15-30-50 (or 52 or even 54, the motherboard is picky about tRC timings for dual rank sticks). Set tRFC(1, 2 and 4) to 560-416-256.

Rtt : -NOM = Disabled, -WR = RZQ/3, -PARK = RZQ/1

PROCODT: Start with 60 Ohm then work your way down to 53 Ohm or 48 Ohm or lower. Your system may not boot at 48 Ohm, then it will operate correctly at 53 Ohm.

Command Time: 2T

Gear Down: Enabled 

Voltages: DRAM = 1.4V, SOC = 1.1V

I hope this will work for you.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

@Ramad - Thanks but once again no go. It did the 3 reboot thing then auto defaulted and I tried changing the numbers out and also working down for the other. Everything caused the 3 reboot and F1 warning of back to defaults. Optimized defaults seems to be the only dang thing that works for me. I mean setting what I did earlier to get the RAM to be 3200 worked but you could see my differences in Benchmarks. It sucks when set at 3200 and better at Optimized. I probably shouldn't worry about it I have a 3950x coming next week.


----------



## Dave001

Berthier-Delagar said:


> Guys, can someone make clear few things about Wraith Prism cooler and this board?
> I installed USB connector from cooler to out single USB 2.0 connector and...nothing happened. I don't see changes like new usb device and obviously official AMD+Cooler Master software say that i didn't plug my device.
> What i'm doing wrong? I didn't using RGB connector so they are not fighing each other.


The USB2 connector is missing the data lines on one side, most likely your problem.


----------



## Berthier-Delagar

Dave001 said:


> The USB2 connector is missing the data lines on one side, most likely your problem.


I plugged it exactly there. Other USB devices work properly in this connector.


----------



## WR-HW95

Cellar Dweller said:


> @Ramad - Thanks but once again no go. It did the 3 reboot thing then auto defaulted and I tried changing the numbers out and also working down for the other. Everything caused the 3 reboot and F1 warning of back to defaults. Optimized defaults seems to be the only dang thing that works for me. I mean setting what I did earlier to get the RAM to be 3200 worked but you could see my differences in Benchmarks. It sucks when set at 3200 and better at Optimized. I probably shouldn't worry about it I have a 3950x coming next week.


Here is my timings 3900x with 64GB.








I also have 2700x running 64GB B-die at 3200c14.. If you need I cant get pic from it too.


----------



## Rainmaker91

This might be mentioned earlier, but assuming it hasn't already happened. Is there any chance of getting support for zen3 on this board? I am looking at a used 3950x, but can't make up my mind. I'll let the mobo be the deciding factor, if this board can handle zen3 then I'll wait until those get in stock. If not I'll just go for a decent 3950x from the used market instead.


----------



## csf22able

Rainmaker91 said:


> This might be mentioned earlier, but assuming it hasn't already happened. Is there any chance of getting support for zen3 on this board? I am looking at a used 3950x, but can't make up my mind. I'll let the mobo be the deciding factor, if this board can handle zen3 then I'll wait until those get in stock. If not I'll just go for a decent 3950x from the used market instead.


if you want to buy right now than better go for 3950x, Zen3 is too overpriced right now and there is no stable bios for C6H with Zen3 support, I'm thinking to get ryzen 3700 pro for a 250$ instead of 5600x for 400$ (our retailers goes wild).


----------



## Rainmaker91

csf22able said:


> if you want to buy right now than better go for 3950x, Zen3 is too overpriced right now and there is no stable bios for C6H with Zen3 support, I'm thinking to get ryzen 3700 pro for a 250$ instead of 5600x for 400$ (our retailers goes wild).


I have no issue waiting, it's just that I can afford the 3950x right now. I could wait for 5950x to get in stock again, but it's 1065USD so that is a bit on the steep side. I was able to negotiate the price of a used 3950x that does 4.7ghz on some cores (seems fine I guess) to 515USD so that seems like a decent deal. In any case, both would be a massive upgrade from my 1700x so I think I'll just go for the 3950x.

The prices might seem strange, but I'm converting here and the prices are generally a bit steeper here in Norway than in the US.


----------



## csf22able

BIOS from BIOSTAR x470GTA works almost fine, system boot up, very similar to Asrock but all my USB's have no problems now, the only issue i have - DRAM ovecrlock
onboard sensors partially incorrect. system response amazingly fast
no problems with cold boot
wow. DRAM OC works too, i just can't use XMP for that, board are not friendly to XMP profiles of my RAM stick so i need to setup manually and it works!
best bios, everything works (except some sensors), interface sucks though =)
voltage settings works via increment instead of certain value, that's why XMP doesn't work, need to setup inc. to voltage of dram and then RAM test passing ok. OC with this board isn't convenient due to interface but no serious issues found


----------



## Brko

@csf22able
Does your post code onboard display working properly after using different MBO BIOSes?


----------



## Sageapon

I have had my Crosshair VI Hero since release and stuck with my 1700x and was hoping to buy a 5900x, I know there is no official support but some of the information in here looks promising. I don't really want to invest into another motherboard and the end of the platforms life and I'm certain I won't buy another Asus.


----------



## Brko

Yes. Many many of us who bought C6H share your opinion that this is our last Asus motherboard and even maybe the last Asus product


----------



## Cellar Dweller

Rainmaker91 said:


> I have no issue waiting, it's just that I can afford the 3950x right now. I could wait for 5950x to get in stock again, but it's 1065USD so that is a bit on the steep side. I was able to negotiate the price of a used 3950x that does 4.7ghz on some cores (seems fine I guess) to 515USD so that seems like a decent deal. In any case, both would be a massive upgrade from my 1700x so I think I'll just go for the 3950x.
> 
> The prices might seem strange, but I'm converting here and the prices are generally a bit steeper here in Norway than in the US.


This was the very reason I went with the 3950x and it's coming in a couple days. I figure I'll max out this system once and for all. I gave up on this board for getting the 5950x support. I wouldn't hold my breath either. I posted a bit further back there's a very nice board out there that is x570 and only like 170 bucks. So worse case I'll build another system and then buy the 5950x for that new motherboard. I'll most like probably go with a Asus Crosshair VIII if and when they ever become available again, or whatever other board happens to become the best latest and at the rate AMD is moving they'll have a Gen 4 already. I usually try maxing out every system I build.


----------



## Dave001

Berthier-Delagar said:


> I plugged it exactly there. Other USB devices work properly in this connector.


I'm not sure how they can, since the data lines are not connected on the top row. If you plug a standard USB2 header onto that connector, you will get one USB2 plug that will works correctly, and one that will supply power only.

I just dragged a wraith prism cooler out of the cupboard, and the USB header is wired to the top row, which is the one that is missing the data lines.
You could unpin them and move them to the bottom row, but you shouldn't need to, as "Other USB devices work properly in this connector."


----------



## csf22able

Brko said:


> Does your post code onboard display working properly after using different MBO BIOSes?


with some BIOSes it doesn't work at all, back to C6H and it works as usual.
well, any BIOS from other board isn't compatible with mobo sensors and post-code system of C6H, only BIOS for C6H are fully compatible with this board. Biostar version is best so far among alternative versions


----------



## CubanB

One interesting thing on the sleep bug that I found.. when going over 1800 FCLK it's bad. Everything gets messed up. But with manual timings at 1600 FCLK (3600mhz CL16 X 4 sticks of E die for 64GB), it actually runs 1ns faster in AIDA latency test after waking from sleep. It's not just in AIDA either, it's in all latency tests.

I looked at ZenTimings and tried to replicate the voltages that changed, but it didn't work. It seems to changes something else outside of VDDG IOD, I have no idea what. I couldn't find a way to monitor or track it. I just thought it was worth mentioning, that the same thing that's a negative at 1900 FCLK is actually a small boost at 1800 FCLK. It was repeatable too, not just random variance. I have screenshots on a USB flash drive somewhere of before sleep and after sleep, but basically.. RAM write and copy were slightly higher, and latency would go from 70.x to 69.x ns. The sleep "bug" became a "sleep boost".


----------



## pipould

csf22able said:


> BIOS from BIOSTAR x470GTA works almost fine, system boot up, very similar to Asrock but all my USB's have no problems now, the only issue i have - DRAM ovecrlock
> onboard sensors partially incorrect. system response amazingly fast
> no problems with cold boot
> wow. DRAM OC works too, i just can't use XMP for that, board are not friendly to XMP profiles of my RAM stick so i need to setup manually and it works!
> best bios, everything works (except some sensors), interface sucks though =)
> voltage settings works via increment instead of certain value, that's why XMP doesn't work, need to setup inc. to voltage of dram and then RAM test passing ok. OC with this board isn't convenient due to interface but no serious issues found


Congratz !

What isn't working according to your findings? 

Sent from my Oneplus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## pipould

Did some of us tried to discuss the topic on winraid forums ?

Sent from my Oneplus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dollar

CubanB said:


> One interesting thing on the sleep bug that I found.. when going over 1800 FCLK it's bad. Everything gets messed up. But with manual timings at 1600 FCLK (3600mhz CL16 X 4 sticks of E die for 64GB), it actually runs 1ns faster in AIDA latency test after waking from sleep. It's not just in AIDA either, it's in all latency tests.
> 
> I looked at ZenTimings and tried to replicate the voltages that changed, but it didn't work. It seems to changes something else outside of VDDG IOD, I have no idea what. I couldn't find a way to monitor or track it. I just thought it was worth mentioning, that the same thing that's a negative at 1900 FCLK is actually a small boost at 1800 FCLK. It was repeatable too, not just random variance. I have screenshots on a USB flash drive somewhere of before sleep and after sleep, but basically.. RAM write and copy were slightly higher, and latency would go from 70.x to 69.x ns. The sleep "bug" became a "sleep boost".


I have the same sleep bug on this board that lowers latency by 1ns and increases benchmark scores after waking. I have a feeling this might just be tapping into the very old Ryzen sleep/HPET bug which was a timer problem afaik. Benchmarks scored higher but the improvements were fake. This was all over the internet when Ryzen first released. 

For the voltages changing after sleep you can see cldo_vddp and vddg reset but you must first change them to something other than the 0.900 and 0.950 that they get reset to. For example change cldo_vddp to 0.925 and both vddg to 0.975, verify these numbers in zentimings then sleep and upon waking they will show 0.900 and 0.950.

I'm sick of this buggy motherboard and platform.


----------



## csf22able

pipould said:


> What isn't working according to your findings?


some sensors (those one which related to mobo) and led control. Can't check everything, i don't have nvme drives and Zen3 cpu. Overall it's pretty stable. Biostar bios is the only one (asrock ang giga are not) usable for oveclocking, no cold boots or bricking after restart or shutdown.


----------



## number9_1982

csf22able said:


> some sensors (those one which related to mobo) and led control. Can't check everything, i don't have nvme drives and Zen3 cpu. Overall it's pretty stable. Biostar bios is the only one (asrock ang giga are not) usable for oveclocking, no cold boots or bricking after restart or shutdown.


nvme is working on Gigabyte ROMs


----------



## csf22able

number9_1982 said:


> nvme is working on Gigabyte ROMs


did you check BIOSTAR ROMS's? Gigabyte is a worse choice for me, no OC, need clear cmos every boot. With biostar i don't have the OC&boot issues that i see on giga and asrock


----------



## residentour

@*csf22able*

Have you tried other Biostar x470 bios like GT8?


----------



## csf22able

residentour said:


> @*csf22able*
> Have you tried other Biostar x470 bios like GT8?


yes, GT8 shows 147 degrees for CPU and CPU fan goes to max value, bios don't have enough options for manual control so fan is always running max speed, with GTA i don't have such issue, temp is lower and bios have more manual settigns for fun control (though i didn't need to use them, it's all ok with pwm control from the start)


----------



## pipould

csf22able said:


> yes, GT8 shows 147 degrees for CPU and CPU fan goes to max value, bios don't have enough options for manual control so fan is always running max speed, with GTA i don't have such issue, temp is lower and bios have more manual settigns for fun control (though i didn't need to use them, it's all ok with pwm control from the start)


I'm not home but I'll try when I get back. I assume you of course get PCIE4 working ? 

I'm seriously getting fed up with this board / brand... Hardware wise it's fine but the bios is ****ed by design T_T


----------



## csf22able

pipould said:


> I'm not home but I'll try when I get back. I assume you of course get PCIE4 working ?


do you mean PCI gen 4.0? i have ryzen 2600, it's not compatible with 4.0
yeah, bios is terrible, bad design and less options comparing to C6H


----------



## number9_1982

csf22able said:


> did you check BIOSTAR ROMS's? Gigabyte is a worse choice for me, no OC, need clear cmos every boot. With biostar i don't have the OC&boot issues that i see on giga and asrock


sorry, i wanted to tell NVME is working on BIOSTAR ROMs


----------



## csf22able

number9_1982 said:


> sorry, i wanted to tell NVME is working on BIOSTAR ROMs


that's good, i guess Zen3 is also should work since it have new agesa and microcode support, bios is less flexible and more annoying while overclock, owners on new CPU's can use ClockTuner from 1usmus, or ryzen master may help us =)

some BIOSTAR have limited control over FAN, GT8, GTN, you can't set many things, it looks like this:


https://images.anandtech.com/doci/13264/Biostar%20X470GTN%20BIOS%20Fan%20Control.jpg


The board has a total of two headers including one for the CPU and another for a system fan, which is very basic and there is nowhere in the BIOS to select between DC or PWM mode, giving the indication that what you see is what you get, unfortunately.

GTA have better manual control like old mobos from biostar


https://3dnews.ru/assets/external/illustrations/2018/01/09/963828/45_bioX37GT7_bios11.png


----------



## pipould

csf22able said:


> do you mean PCI gen 4.0? i have ryzen 2600, it's not compatible with 4.0
> yeah, bios is terrible, bad design and less options comparing to C6H


Yes


Ha, you mean that you have no memory tunning options ? 

That would leave the pcie ports topic open too, what work and what doesn't. 



Sent from my Oneplus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## pipould

csf22able said:


> that's good, i guess Zen3 is also should work since it have new agesa and microcode support, bios is less flexible and more annoying while overclock, owners on new CPU's can use ClockTuner from 1usmus, or ryzen master may help us =)
> 
> some BIOSTAR have limited control over FAN, GT8, GTN, you can't set many things, it looks like this:
> 
> 
> https://images.anandtech.com/doci/13264/Biostar%20X470GTN%20BIOS%20Fan%20Control.jpg
> 
> 
> The board has a total of two headers including one for the CPU and another for a system fan, which is very basic and there is nowhere in the BIOS to select between DC or PWM mode, giving the indication that what you see is what you get, unfortunately.
> 
> GTA have better manual control like old mobos from biostar
> 
> 
> https://3dnews.ru/assets/external/illustrations/2018/01/09/963828/45_bioX37GT7_bios11.png


Big dilemma there then... 

I guess temperature sensor header doesn't work either ? 

Why the hell they don't release proper bios like other brands do.... 

Sent from my Oneplus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## csf22able

pipould said:


> Ha, you mean that you have no memory tunning options ?


it have, but BIOSTAR have other type of settings for voltage, you can't set exact value, you have to set increment, for example "+0.108" and so on, and that will be added to the current voltage, need to play more for best settings. Memory timings are ok, same settings as with other motherboards, just set what you need, ProODT, Geardown, etc....



pipould said:


> That would leave the pcie ports topic open too, what work and what doesn't.


well if somebody can have Zen2\3 cpu and PCIE gen 4.0 compatible device - they can check.



pipould said:


> I guess temperature sensor header doesn't work either ?


CPU sensor is ok and shows correct numbers in HWI or AIDA, but mobo sensors are not



pipould said:


> Why the hell they don't release proper bios like other brands do....


what do you mean? they all have wrong values with C6H, C6H shows correct numbers only with C6H-bios from Asus
Mobo's using their own sensors while showing values, Asrock bios even more crazy with C6H values


----------



## pipould

I meant why can't asus just do a proper bios for this board 



Sent from my Oneplus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## csf22able

pipould said:


> I meant why can't asus just do a proper bios for this board


only Asrock did it for x370\b350, others didn't =(


----------



## Aspros

Guys, I have 2600x and 5800x and a Crosshair VI Extreme.
I could test it, but I don't know how to do the crossflash and I didn't want to brick my motherboard.


----------



## csf22able

Aspros said:


> Guys, I have 2600x and 5800x and a Crosshair VI Extreme.
> I could test it, but I don't know how to do the crossflash and I didn't want to brick my motherboard.


1. download bios file from BIOSTAR x470GTA - https://www.biostar.com.tw/upload/Bios/X47BGC07.BST (then rename file to bios.rom for example)
2. download AFUDOS - https://xeon-e5450.ru/wp-content/pl...d=V7dVotYjOLjFVpF1xkqJYtG0ftntETV2XwleXLCKX2g,
3. download rufus - https://xeon-e5450.ru/wp-content/pl...d=J1dzl44-VxJV8abxUIg5-P273lmZmS6Yy19hkuPb0E0,

make bootable flash-drive with FreeDos using Rufus, copy afudos.exe and bios.rom on flash-drive
boot with flash-drive (freedos) and type after C:\: "afudos bios.rom /gan" (without quotes)
wait until crossflash is done and then reset PC, enter the bios and set default values, then save in Boot section. Try to boot Windows, if all ok:
change ryzen 2600x to 5800x

ps: and don't forget to put C6E.CAP from Asus on some flash-drive (in case of backup)


----------



## pipould

csf22able said:


> 1. download bios file from BIOSTAR x470GTA - https://www.biostar.com.tw/upload/Bios/X47BGC07.BST (then rename file to bios.rom for example)
> 2. download AFUDOS - https://xeon-e5450.ru/wp-content/pl...d=V7dVotYjOLjFVpF1xkqJYtG0ftntETV2XwleXLCKX2g,
> 3. download rufus - https://xeon-e5450.ru/wp-content/pl...d=J1dzl44-VxJV8abxUIg5-P273lmZmS6Yy19hkuPb0E0,
> 
> make bootable flash-drive with FreeDos using Rufus, copy afudos.exe and bios.rom on flash-drive
> boot with flash-drive (freedos) and type after C:\: "afudos bios.rom /gan" (without quotes)
> wait until crossflash is done and then reset PC, enter the bios and set default values, then save in Boot section. Try to boot Windows, if all ok:
> change ryzen 2600x to 5800x
> 
> ps: and don't forget to put C6E.CAP from Asus on some flash-drive (in case of backup)


Does crossflash with flashback works also ?


----------



## csf22able

pipould said:


> Does crossflash with flashback works also ?


no, if you want to flash bios from other board - afudos. If you want to restore your bios back to Asus - flashback


----------



## Aspros

csf22able said:


> 1. download bios file from BIOSTAR x470GTA - https://www.biostar.com.tw/upload/Bios/X47BGC07.BST (then rename file to bios.rom for example)
> 2. download AFUDOS - https://xeon-e5450.ru/wp-content/pl...d=V7dVotYjOLjFVpF1xkqJYtG0ftntETV2XwleXLCKX2g,
> 3. download rufus - https://xeon-e5450.ru/wp-content/pl...d=J1dzl44-VxJV8abxUIg5-P273lmZmS6Yy19hkuPb0E0,
> 
> make bootable flash-drive with FreeDos using Rufus, copy afudos.exe and bios.rom on flash-drive
> boot with flash-drive (freedos) and type after C:\: "afudos bios.rom /gan" (without quotes)
> wait until crossflash is done and then reset PC, enter the bios and set default values, then save in Boot section. Try to boot Windows, if all ok:
> change ryzen 2600x to 5800x
> 
> ps: and don't forget to put C6E.CAP from Asus on some flash-drive (in case of backup)


to return to normal is the same procedure with the bios C6E.CAP? or could you use flashback?


----------



## csf22able

Aspros said:


> to return to normal is the same procedure with the bios C6E.CAP? or could you use flashback?


only flashback


----------



## Aspros

Cpu fan full load, NVME is not working. My win 10 on NVME, Maybe this bios doesnt work on Crosshair vi extreme. Thx @csf22able !


----------



## csf22able

Aspros said:


> Cpu fan full load, NVME is not working. My win 10 on NVME, Maybe this bios doesnt work on Crosshair vi extreme


try bios from GT8 - Best motherboard manufacturers. Biostar provides various high quality motherboard gaming series, including am4 motherboa
NVME works with C6H though with GTA
CPU fan load could be fixed via bios settings manually


----------



## Alpi

Just a fast fun with 4 dimm on my C6H. 2 sticks of B-die and other 2 with Nyanya ic's. 4x8Gb.









AMD Ryzen 7 3800X @ 4325.31 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[fpuy7e] Validated Dump by MACHINA (2020-12-24 22:47:24) - MB: Asus CROSSHAIR VI HERO - RAM: 32768 MB




valid.x86.fr


----------



## Aspros

csf22able said:


> try bios from GT8 - Best motherboard manufacturers. Biostar provides various high quality motherboard gaming series, including am4 motherboa
> NVME works with C6H though with GTA
> CPU fan load could be fixed via bios settings manually


I tried the bios x470 m7 msi and stopped at error code 99.

I tried fhasback bios C6E and now error code 54 appears. Help!


----------



## Rainmaker91

Cellar Dweller said:


> This was the very reason I went with the 3950x and it's coming in a couple days. I figure I'll max out this system once and for all. I gave up on this board for getting the 5950x support. I wouldn't hold my breath either. I posted a bit further back there's a very nice board out there that is x570 and only like 170 bucks. So worse case I'll build another system and then buy the 5950x for that new motherboard. I'll most like probably go with a Asus Crosshair VIII if and when they ever become available again, or whatever other board happens to become the best latest and at the rate AMD is moving they'll have a Gen 4 already. I usually try maxing out every system I build.


I figure that if I'm first going to swap my motherboard, I might as well wait for zen4 when I need to do so anyways. So I figure I'll get as much life out of this old x370 board of mine as I can and then get an entirelly new platform later on when I feel the need to upgrade.


----------



## csf22able

Aspros said:


> I tried the bios x470 m7 msi and stopped at error code 99.


msi bioses are not compatible with asus c6


----------



## csf22able

Aspros said:


> I tried fhasback bios C6E and now error code 54 appears. Help!


flashback again, try few times


----------



## Aspros

csf22able said:


> flashback again, try few times


I tried several and different BIOS. tried CMOS, changed the RAM and nothing, code 54 still..


----------



## residentour

@*Aspros*

Don't forget to use *only* FAT32 formatted USB stick (I recommend maximum 8GB on size[bigger ones never worked for me ]) and wait the flashback to finish (blinking should be over). It takes much more time than usual Bios update from menu.


----------



## Aspros

residentour said:


> @*Aspros*
> 
> Don't forget to use *only* FAT32 formatted USB stick (I recommend maximum 8GB on size[bigger ones never worked for me ]) and wait the flashback to finish (blinking should be over). It takes much more time than usual Bios update from menu.


ok, i will try, thx


----------



## Aspros

same error 54, I think I'll have to take it to a specialist


----------



## number9_1982

@Aspros

could you please try the image i attached for you, its a moddified C6E 7901 Bios.
Just unzip C6E.cab to your usb stick and try again Flashback





C6E.zip







drive.google.com


----------



## residentour

Aspros said:


> same error 54, I think I'll have to take it to a specialist


Try removing all usb devices on the back , just plug the flashback usb stick and double check if it is in the right port. Press and hold the flashback button for a long time. Leave the pc for at least 10-15 minutes.


----------



## Aspros

number9_1982 said:


> @Aspros
> 
> could you please try the image i attached for you, its a moddified C6E 7901 Bios.
> Just unzip C6E.cab to your usb stick and try again Flashback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C6E.zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com


same error 54, thanks for the bios.


----------



## Aspros

residentour said:


> Try removing all usb devices on the back , just plug the flashback usb stick and double check if it is in the right port. Press and hold the flashback button for a long time. Leave the pc for at least 10-15 minutes.


already removed, usb, sata, nvme and battery from the motherboard, but still with the same error 54.


----------



## unstableone

Aspros said:


> already removed, usb, sata, nvme and battery from the motherboard, but still with the same error 54.


Are you sure you have an extreme?
vi hero has 3 models: vi hero, vi hero (wifi), vi extreme


----------



## Aspros

unstableone said:


> Are you sure you have an extreme?
> vi hero has 3 models: vi hero, vi hero (wifi), vi extreme


Yeah, Extreme.


----------



## unstableone

Aspros said:


> Yeah, Extreme.


I would consider trying a different usb drive or different bios version. Do you know what version you were on before brick?

7901 was the newest, you have tried already.

I'm still running a super old bios for my c6h and 2700x (6302)


----------



## Aspros

unstableone said:


> I would consider trying a different usb drive or different bios version. Do you know what version you were on before brick?
> 
> 7901 was the newest, you have tried already.
> 
> I'm still running a super old bios for my c6h and 2700x (6302)


I tried some old BIOS, but without success, I didn't try it on other usb, I found that only the usb from the bios that worked the flashback.


----------



## Aspros

unstableone said:


> I would consider trying a different usb drive or different bios version. Do you know what version you were on before brick?
> 
> 7901 was the newest, you have tried already.
> 
> I'm still running a super old bios for my c6h and 2700x (6302)


Bios 6302 same error 54.


----------



## unstableone

Aspros said:


> Bios 6302 same error 54.


have you tried the safe boot button?

on the extreme it is in the upper right corner above the atx power connector, see picture from manual

code 54 claims: Unspecified memory initialization error


----------



## Aspros

unstableone said:


> have you tried the safe boot button?
> 
> on the extreme it is in the upper right corner above the atx power connector, see picture from manual
> 
> code 54 claims: Unspecified memory initialization error



Code 54, but the light is red (CPU).

I already removed as RAM, already tried with only 1 RAM. I also removed the processor but nothing has changed, still the same error. I have no idea. thank you all for your help.


----------



## The Sandman

Aspros said:


> I tried the bios x470 m7 msi and stopped at error code 99.
> 
> I tried fhasback bios C6E and now error code 54 appears. Help!


For whatever it's worth, 
The "old school rule book" says whenever you can't successfully re-flash a Bios after corruption due to bad OC etc. *as a last resort* flash back to the Bios version that was originally installed on the mobo.
My C6H has a small white oem sticker located between Dram and upper right hand corner of my ek monoblock. The last 4 digits are the original Bios version. In my case 1002.
Saved my arse more than once.


----------



## csf22able

Aspros said:


> but the light is red (CPU).


have you attached ryzen 2600x back to socket?


----------



## unstableone

Aspros said:


> Code 54, but the light is red (CPU).
> 
> I already removed as RAM, already tried with only 1 RAM. I also removed the processor but nothing has changed, still the same error. I have no idea. thank you all for your help.


but did you try hitting the safe boot button?
sometimes old bios settings dont get reset, even when flashing. I dont know the interaction difference versus removing hardware but it cant hurt to try



The Sandman said:


> The "old school rule book" says whenever you can't successfully re-flash a Bios after corruption due to bad OC etc. *as a last resort* flash back to the Bios version that was originally installed on the mobo.
> My C6H has a small white oem sticker located between Dram and upper right hand corner of my ek monoblock. The last 4 digits are the original Bios version. In my case 1002.
> Saved my arse more than once.


sounds like it is worth a shot.

you could recovery with 0401 (claims first release on asus)
then recovery with something that has zen+ support for your 2600x (3008 might work?)


----------



## leandrolnh

The BIOS flashback will only work if your flash drive is partitioned with MBR format (not GPT), otherwise the motherboard cannot read the file inside it.


----------



## pipould

leandrolnh said:


> The BIOS flashback will only work if your flash drive is partitioned with MBR format (not GPT), otherwise the motherboard cannot read the file inside it.


Yup, 

Very tricky, I ended up having a 4GB usb just for that. Better try it out before messing up. But I can confirm the function is deadly effective  Saved a Z87 Deluxe several time with it after flashing **** on it.


----------



## pipould

I'm now considering:
- B550 Aorus Pro AX
or 
- B550 Aorus Pro AC

as replacement.... I'm skeptical we ever gonna have a proper bios


----------



## unstableone

pipould said:


> I'm now considering:
> - B550 Aorus Pro AX
> or
> - B550 Aorus Pro AC
> 
> as replacement.... I'm skeptical we ever gonna have a proper bios


there is someone claiming he/she has "inside info" that x370 support is coming sometime between January-March. I read it on the win-raid forums...time will tell.

the next agesa (1.1.9.0 or 1.2.0.0) is supposed to have PBO2 and BAR support. 
wishful thinking manufacturers are waiting for a stable/working release to not have to keep updating for fixes


----------



## unstableone

@Aspros 
a bios flashback video is on page 1 of this thread but linking it for you just in case. i'd re-do all the steps just to rule it out
(obviously you need a c6e bios and name instead of c6h)

Bios Flashback

see 1:08-1:45
and 6:12-7:25


----------



## Berthier-Delagar

Dave001 said:


> I'm not sure how they can, since the data lines are not connected on the top row.


I don't know about which connectors you are talking, but it's standart USB2


Spoiler: Photo














USB header from Wraith Prism has 3 pins and if you connect it to standart USB2 connectors it will only get LP+ LP- and GND, there is no even 5V lul.
I can't understand how and where it should be connected as planned.


Spoiler: Photo2


----------



## Dave001

Berthier-Delagar said:


> I don't know about which connectors you are talking, but it's standart USB2


No it is not, read the ****ing manual, I even supplied the image in my earlier post. That header is modified for use with the ROG Extension.



Spoiler: Photo















The top row has no data lines connected, look at ****ing image, it has the pinout.
USB+5V NC NC GND NC
USB+5V USB_P15- USB_P15+ GND

Still can't work it out, read the last line, "This connector supports one USB 2.0 port."


----------



## Aspros

The Sandman said:


> For whatever it's worth,
> The "old school rule book" says whenever you can't successfully re-flash a Bios after corruption due to bad OC etc. *as a last resort* flash back to the Bios version that was originally installed on the mobo.
> My C6H has a small white oem sticker located between Dram and upper right hand corner of my ek monoblock. The last 4 digits are the original Bios version. In my case 1002.
> Saved my arse more than once.



In my case the bios version 3502, flashback this bios, but same error code 54.



csf22able said:


> have you attached ryzen 2600x back to socket?


Yeah, red light and code 54 already showed before I removed the cpu, but I put the cpu in the sockt again and the same error continues 54.




unstableone said:


> but did you try hitting the safe boot button?
> sometimes old bios settings dont get reset, even when flashing. I dont know the interaction difference versus removing hardware but it cant hurt to try
> 
> 
> sounds like it is worth a shot.
> 
> you could recovery with 0401 (claims first release on asus)
> then recovery with something that has zen+ support for your 2600x (3008 might work?)


I tried version 3502, but same error 54. Ty






leandrolnh said:


> The BIOS flashback will only work if your flash drive is partitioned with MBR format (not GPT), otherwise the motherboard cannot read the file inside it.


Flash drive MBR but still the same error 54.Ty




unstableone said:


> @Aspros
> a bios flashback video is on page 1 of this thread but linking it for you just in case. i'd re-do all the steps just to rule it out
> (obviously you need a c6e bios and name instead of c6h)
> 
> Bios Flashback
> 
> see 1:08-1:45
> and 6:12-7:25


I'm doing the same thing, thank you for the video!


----------



## number9_1982

@Aspros: seems that u need a USB Programmer to reflash your board.


----------



## Berthier-Delagar

Dave001 said:


> No it is not, read the ****ing manual, I even supplied the image in my earlier post. That header is modified for use with the ROG Extension.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2471442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top row has no data lines connected, look at ****ing image, it has the pinout.
> USB+5V NC NC GND NC
> USB+5V USB_P15- USB_P15+ GND
> 
> Still can't work it out, read the last line, "This connector supports one USB 2.0 port."


Sorry, i'm not native english speaker, so it's a bit hard to understand what you are trying to say considering your emotional agitation.
I were used this port for cardrider, and it's works fine.
What do you mean "it's not" when this is the only USB2.0 port on the MB?
If i understand you right you said that you connected Wraith usb properly, so can't you just say where i should connect it, or send pic?


----------



## Chiller3333

Berthier-Delagar said:


> Sorry, i'm not native english speaker, so it's a bit hard to understand what you are trying to say considering your emotional agitation.
> I were used this port for cardrider, and it's works fine.
> What do you mean "it's not" when this is the only USB2.0 port on the MB?
> If i understand you right you said that you connected Wraith usb properly, so can't you just say where i should connect it, or send pic?


The internal USB 2.0 headers have 2 rows of pins (top and bottom).
If you look at the connector you are using, you'll see that the cables go to the top row.
In the manual you'll see that the top row has NC (not connceted) pins in the top row where the data connections for USB should be.
You just have to make sure that the cooler is connected to the bottom row, simple as that.

Either you "offset" the plus (i.e. plug the top row of the plug into the bottom row of the connector) or you repin in plug (i.e. removing the cables and moving them to the bottom row on th eplug).
Hope this helps.


----------



## Berthier-Delagar

Chiller3333 said:


> The internal USB 2.0 headers have 2 rows of pins (top and bottom).
> If you look at the connector you are using, you'll see that the cables go to the top row.
> In the manual you'll see that the top row has NC (not connceted) pins in the top row where the data connections for USB should be.
> You just have to make sure that the cooler is connected to the bottom row, simple as that.
> 
> Either you "offset" the plus (i.e. plug the top row of the plug into the bottom row of the connector) or you repin in plug (i.e. removing the cables and moving them to the bottom row on th eplug).
> Hope this helps.


It's more than clear now. I didn't know what NC mean. Is this Asus or Amd fault of this? Why MB doesn't have full-fledged USB 2.0 port...


----------



## Avathar77

Hi
I am replacing my 1800X with a 3900X.
Thought I would stay with my CH6 for another year or so.
But what's the best bios version to use with the 3900X? I am currently on "7704 - AMD AGESA Combo-AM4 1.0.0.4".
1800X at 4016MHz with 1.35V, running 2 x 8 GB B-die ram.


----------



## kyo2020

csf22able said:


> msi bioses are not compatible with asus c6


Hello, I modified the bios asus crosshair hero vii with a hexagecimal editor, eliminate empty spaces and spaces from the file, you would be encouraged to try it if you can, I could not leave it at 16mb, but it remained at 16.4 mb without touching the important code of the bios.









Rog16mb


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com


----------



## csf22able

kyo2020 said:


> Hello, I modified the bios asus crosshair hero vii with a hexagecimal editor, eliminate empty spaces and spaces from the file, you would be encouraged to try it if you can, I could not leave it at 16mb, but it remained at 16.4 mb without touching the important code of the bios.


this will not work, even old 16mb bios from c7h doesn't work with c6h, they are too different


----------



## kyo2020

csf22able said:


> this will not work, even old 16mb bios from c7h doesn't work with c6h, they are too different


And bios of a520 ?


----------



## number9_1982

@Aspros 

I just flashed a MSI BIOS Image and got the Same result as you.
Flashback did not want to reflash BIOS anymore, but i found a solution:
- I prepared a flashback USB Stick.
-Turn Off Computer by switching Off PSU 
-press and hold flashback Button while switching on PSU 
-release flashback Button and instantly Stick in USB Stick 

After 10mins Mainboard was Working again


----------



## pipould

Why flashing msi when csf22able mentioned Biostar works better ?

Sent from my Oneplus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## csf22able

kyo2020 said:


> And bios of a520 ?


non of Asus (except the specific one for C6) or MSI bioses will not boot with C6, don't even try. Asrock and Biostar are compatible with more or less issues, some Giga's too (but won't recommend to play with Gigabyte bioses).
i would recommend to buy cheap a520\b550 board if somedoby have money for CPU's like 5800x and above, 'cause even with official zen3- bios the C6H is not the right choice to go with. Being with C6H is make sense if you want to save money and buy something like ryzen 5600 (or less) in future, or probably wait for AM5 socket


----------



## roco_smith

number9_1982 said:


> @Aspros
> 
> I just flashed a MSI BIOS Image and got the Same result as you.
> Flashback did not want to reflash BIOS anymore, but i found a solution:
> - I prepared a flashback USB Stick.
> -Turn Off Computer by switching Off PSU
> -press and hold flashback Button while switching on PSU
> -release flashback Button and instantly Stick in USB Stick
> 
> After 10mins Mainboard was Working again


😰Oh boy I just read the entire thread about flash other brand Bios and I'm more scare that a very bad b horror movie, I will better keep my CH6E bios intact , and just wait for AM5 socket to make my next upgrade, I very pleased with the performance of my 3900X


----------



## Rainmaker91

Had the weirdest issue with this board the last few times I have done stuff to my computer. I empty the PSU like is normal practice by unhooking the power and pressing the power on button on the computer, but somehow the LEDs were still going strong on the board. I figured it might just be due to charged capacitors on the board so I let it stay on over night. When I got up it was still there, so I took the chance and installed a new SATA SSD even if the RGB on the board was still doing it's thing. Come time when I am going to turn on the computer and nothing... I had some theories related to the surge protection in the PSU maybe being the issue, so I let it stay inplugged over night. Then it just started up without any changes, so I assume I was correct.

Anyway, I never did find out what caused the RGB to stay on. Not until yesterday, and it turns out it's a really stupid issue. I have a powered USB hub connected to the board, so that it can handle a bit more connections and provides me with off and on buttons for individual items (I like turning off my webcam and mic when I don't use it). Truns out that the 5v that the bower brick provides to the USB hub is going back into the board itself and not only to the items connected to the USB hub. It also seems that power brick is delivering enough power to keep the 5v on the motherboard going on it's own.

To cut the story short... Unplug powered USB hubs from your board if you want to work on your computer. 😏


----------



## pipould

Gave up a bought a b559 aorus pro ac. Gonna switch the wifi for an ax and forget the usb header. Hopefully I'll at least be fine with flck at 1900mhz...

Sent from my Oneplus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## CentroX

My daughters 100$ mini itx board is supporting SAM and zen 3....this is a joke asus.


----------



## Aspros

number9_1982 said:


> @Aspros
> 
> I just flashed a MSI BIOS Image and got the Same result as you.
> Flashback did not want to reflash BIOS anymore, but i found a solution:
> - I prepared a flashback USB Stick.
> -Turn Off Computer by switching Off PSU
> -press and hold flashback Button while switching on PSU
> -release flashback Button and instantly Stick in USB Stick
> 
> After 10mins Mainboard was Working again


thanks for the help, but the same error continues, i realized that the update time of the bios is very fast, 3 to 4 minutes already stop flashing the led of the bios button on the back


----------



## Chiller3333

Berthier-Delagar said:


> It's more than clear now. I didn't know what NC mean. Is this Asus or Amd fault of this? Why MB doesn't have full-fledged USB 2.0 port...


Nobody's fault really. ASUS opted to equip the C6 series motherboards with internal USB 3.0 ports.
You could obviously always use an adapter to hook up internal USB 2.0 to an internal USB 3.0 port.
For historical reasons ASUS Crosshair/Rampage/Maximus board have a connector for the ROG OC Panel (and front base) which requires a single USB 2.0.
That's why they have this weird thing going on with only half of the connector being useable as a normal internal USB one.
Just something one has to be aware of, but I think it's very clear from the manual so as I said, wouldn't go so far and blame anyone.


----------



## Berthier-Delagar

Chiller3333 said:


> Nobody's fault really. ASUS opted to equip the C6 series motherboards with internal USB 3.0 ports.
> You could obviously always use an adapter to hook up internal USB 2.0 to an internal USB 3.0 port.
> For historical reasons ASUS Crosshair/Rampage/Maximus board have a connector for the ROG OC Panel (and front base) which requires a single USB 2.0.
> That's why they have this weird thing going on with only half of the connector being useable as a normal internal USB one.
> Just something one has to be aware of, but I think it's very clear from the manual so as I said, wouldn't go so far and blame anyone.


Understood your position. But shiet, what should i do with this Wraith USB, if i just plug it on the bottom line wouldn't i damage MB?


Spoiler: Photo

















Spoiler


----------



## Rainmaker91

Berthier-Delagar said:


> Understood your position. But shiet, what should i do with this Wraith USB, if i just plug it on the bottom line wouldn't i damage MB?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2471761
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2471762


You can use the USB 2 connector without any issue at all. It just works like any other USB interface. So assuming you don't have the ROG control thingy you might as well just treat it as a normal USB 2 header. Do make sure you use the actual USB header and not the other pins for the ROG interface though.


----------



## Berthier-Delagar

Rainmaker91 said:


> You can use the USB 2 connector without any issue at all. It just works like any other USB interface. So assuming you don't have the ROG control thingy you might as well just treat it as a normal USB 2 header. Do make sure you use the actual USB header and not the other pins for the ROG interface though.


It'd doesn't work as it should if i plug it correctly top pin's in MB have no connection (NC) and usb from Wraith have only top 3 pins. So this is the problem i'm trying to solve)


----------



## Rainmaker91

Berthier-Delagar said:


> It'd doesn't work as it should if i plug it correctly top pin's in MB have no connection (NC) and usb from Wraith have only top 3 pins. So this is the problem i'm trying to solve)


Right... all I can say is that I am using the connector for my front USB 2 ports, it works fine. So I don't see why something that should work on any other USB port isn't going to work on that one. I will have to look up what it is you are actually trying to hook up to it though.


----------



## Berthier-Delagar

Rainmaker91 said:


> Right... all I can say is that I am using the connector for my front USB 2 ports, it works fine. So I don't see why something that should work on any other USB port isn't going to work on that one. I will have to look up what it is you are actually trying to hook up to it though.


Show me which connector you are using if CHVI Extreme have only one USB2.0?


Spoiler


----------



## Rainmaker91

Oof, seems I should have read up on what you are actually trying to do here. if the top row doesn't have the signals you need then you might be able to connect it to the bottom row, so offset it a bit. The pins should be identical at the top and bottom of the double internal header, so you could get the signal from the bottom row instead then I guess. I'm going to have to look a bit more at the pinout to know for certain though, as I hardly want to take responsibility for you frying your stuff.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Honestly I didn't know this about the connector at all, so it might be that only one of my front panel USB2 ports work then.


----------



## Berthier-Delagar

Rainmaker91 said:


> Honestly I didn't know this about the connector at all, so it might be that only one of my front panel USB2 ports work then.


I'm discovered this few day's ago, and this port were used for Cardrider which were work fine for me)


Spoiler














Now i wanna understand how to plug it...


----------



## Rainmaker91

Ok, so is this the correct pinout? I'm just checking here to make sure.


----------



## Berthier-Delagar

Rainmaker91 said:


> Honestly I didn't know this about the connector at all, so it might be that only one of my front panel USB2 ports work then.





Spoiler














This is what would be connected if our mobo has a standard pinout on USB 2.0, so i think it's need to be done like this


Spoiler














It's easy to say but hard to do without any garanty, i'm not an electrician...


----------



## Rainmaker91

Berthier-Delagar said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2471766
> 
> 
> 
> This is what would be connected if our mobo has a standard pinout on USB 2.0, so i think it's need to be done like this
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2471767
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to say but hard to do without any garanty, i'm not an electrician...


A USB2 connector consists of 4 pins in total. So a header has 2 of those connectors included in it normally. From what I can see the ROG one only has one, which is located at the bottom row. So assuming it's all the same signals and voltages I don't see why you couldn't take something that is designed to only use the top row to only use the bottom row instead. So yes, the one at the end should work. Though I take no responsibility if you end up burning your LED from trying it.


----------



## Berthier-Delagar

Rainmaker91 said:


> A USB2 connector consists of 4 pins in total.


You mean this?


Spoiler

















Rainmaker91 said:


> So a header has 2 of those connectors included in it normally.


Isn't it three? D-, D+, and GND.


Spoiler

















Rainmaker91 said:


> Though I take no responsibility if you end up burning your LED from trying it.


This is the right way how to end up your message


----------



## Rainmaker91

Berthier-Delagar said:


> You mean this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2471770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it three? D-, D+, and GND.
> This is the right way how to end up you message


Every USB connector has Ground, Data+, Data- and 5v power. The fact that yours is missing the 5v power just means it is taking the power from somewhere else (mayber hte small amount of power through the data pin is enough, though I'm guessing there is just more cables going from the Wraith which is likely where it takes it power from).

So the two rows of pins you see on the motherboard is the same exact 4 pins you see in that USB connector you showed in your post. It's just individual pins instead of inside a neat connector. This is why you can technically connect yours to the bottom row of pins instead of the top row of pins, as the pins just operate as normal USB headers (like the ones on the back of your motherboard). So chooseing the top or bottom row is entirelly up to you. That is, provided the signal and power from both rows are actually up to spec. Which I think they are.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Chiller3333 said:


> Nobody's fault really. ASUS opted to equip the C6 series motherboards with internal USB 3.0 ports.
> You could obviously always use an adapter to hook up internal USB 2.0 to an internal USB 3.0 port.
> For historical reasons ASUS Crosshair/Rampage/Maximus board have a connector for the ROG OC Panel (and front base) which requires a single USB 2.0.
> That's why they have this weird thing going on with only half of the connector being useable as a normal internal USB one.
> Just something one has to be aware of, but I think it's very clear from the manual so as I said, wouldn't go so far and blame anyone.


Ok, excuse me if I ask for something a little out of the focus point of your post, but... are you telling me that the Rog OC Panel or the ROG Front Base are compatible with this board???

On the product page of that 2 things are only intel boards on the compatibility list, but damn I really like that things


----------



## Rainmaker91

Hmm... Just mounted the 3950x in my C6 Hero, everything seems to work so far (at least it boots into windows). I am a bit concerned with the voltages I saw in the bios though. Is there anything that needs tweaking with the 3950x on c6 Hero and Bios version 7901?


----------



## pipould

Rainmaker91 said:


> Hmm... Just mounted the 3950x in my C6 Hero, everything seems to work so far (at least it boots into windows). I am a bit concerned with the voltages I saw in the bios though. Is there anything that needs tweaking with the 3950x on c6 Hero and Bios version 7901?


You could lower the voltage a bit via negative offset. Though, what's concerning for you with the voltage ? 

Sent from my Oneplus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainmaker91

pipould said:


> You could lower the voltage a bit via negative offset. Though, what's concerning for you with the voltage ?
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus 7 using Tapatalk


It's less of an issue when I look at Ryzen master in Windows, it's just that the bios was showing me 1.52v which seems rather high for this CPU. I just did some Cinebench r23 runs though and the recorded voltages at stock in HWiNFO64 are 1.494v as max.

Honestly though I have barely done any overclocking with Ryzen at all (I gave up when I failed a 3.9ghz all core OC on my 1700x), and I only really have experience with 1st gen Ryzen to start with. So I don't know what voltages are fine and what are not, though I see 1.42v being listed as max for zen2 a lot of places.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

How much faster is it? Is it noticeable? I've heard many things good about the differences over the months. I can't wait till tomorrow mine is due to arrive. I have an 1800x currently and the 3950x is coming tomorrow.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Cellar Dweller said:


> How much faster is it? Is it noticeable? I've heard many things good about the differences over the months. I can't wait till tomorrow mine is due to arrive. I have an 1800x currently and the 3950x is coming tomorrow.


Keep ion mind that I am running slow memory, and that I didn't OC my 1700x. So comparing the performance of both CPUs at stock speeds and 2400mhz ram in Cinebench r23 I get the following numbers:

Single Core:

1700x 959
3950x 1261

Multi Core:

1700x 8889
3950x 22359

Sadly I didn't take the time to run any other benchmarks before I removed the 1700x from my system, but it is safe to say that you will get higher IPC as well as higher clock speeds. There is also the doubling in cores and threads, so the performance difference there is to be expected.


----------



## dagget3450

Do we know if this mobo is getting ryzen 5xxx support in the future?


----------



## Cellar Dweller

dagget3450 said:


> Do we know if this mobo is getting ryzen 5xxx support in the future?


 I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

Rainmaker91 said:


> Keep ion mind that I am running slow memory, and that I didn't OC my 1700x. So comparing the performance of both CPUs at stock speeds and 2400mhz ram in Cinebench r23 I get the following numbers:


I can't run my memory at its advertised 3200mhz anyway. I only have mine running at 2133mhz - default and mine is an 1800x. I've never been able to OC anything with my C6H. I do have 64 Gig though 4x16. Early on though I could run at 3199 with DOCP 4 on BIOS 1200. Weirdest part of it all is I get better benchmarks at Optimized Defaults than I ever have even with memory at 3200 or even that 3199. Plus completely stable on Optimized Defaults, but when putting up to where it should be I'm not stable.

Using CinebenchR23
I only get:
1800x Multi 1392 Single 749


----------



## Rainmaker91

Cellar Dweller said:


> I can't run my memory at its advertised 3200mhz anyway. I only have mine running at 2133mhz - default and mine is an 1800x. I've never been able to OC anything with my C6H. I do have 64 Gig though 4x16. Early on though I could run at 3199 with DOCP 4 on BIOS 1200. Weirdest part of it all is I get better benchmarks at Optimized Defaults than I ever have even with memory at 3200 or even that 3199. Plus completely stable on Optimized Defaults, but when putting up to where it should be I'm not stable.
> 
> Using CinebenchR23
> I only get:
> 1800x Multi 1392 Single 749


Given that Zen2 has a significantly better memory controller you might be able to push that memory significantly if you try. Though I have no idea how much. At any rate the scores I mentioned should be representative of the performance gains you might get going from your 1800x to the 3950x.

I have to say though, even if they guy I bought it from mentioned that water cooling was needed (or at least recommended) it keeps remarkably cool using a decent air cooler. It's in the 60-70*c range using a Thermalright Machox2.


----------



## harrysun

Cellar Dweller said:


> I can't run my memory at its advertised 3200mhz anyway. I only have mine running at 2133mhz - default and mine is an 1800x. I've never been able to OC anything with my C6H. I do have 64 Gig though 4x16. Early on though I could run at 3199 with DOCP 4 on BIOS 1200. Weirdest part of it all is I get better benchmarks at Optimized Defaults than I ever have even with memory at 3200 or even that 3199. Plus completely stable on Optimized Defaults, but when putting up to where it should be I'm not stable.
> 
> Using CinebenchR23
> I only get:
> 1800x Multi 1392 Single 749


Did you ever tried DRAM Calculator for Ryzen (v1.7.3) Download | TechPowerUp ? It took me with 2x 16GB dual-rank B-die weeks/endless hours finding a stable configuration for these two modules in the C6H. I've done this only to have the experience how it works and for "fun". These eight (8) settings where the way to success, especially the "cLDO VDDP" to get higher MEMCLK Ratio. At the beginning with lower MEMCLK Ratio @[email protected] it was important to find the other combinations.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

@Rainmaker91 - I have an Corsair H115i. It really doesn't keep my 1800x very cool believe it or not. Just hoping the 3950x being a bit better with thermals will be around the same or better. I mean at full load I'm probably up around 80. @harrysun - early on I've tried everything at some point. I've even tried many things people have suggested recently still to no avail. 2 Sticks is much easier for doing anything against, it's the 4 sticks is the bigger issue. I could probably easily drop back to 32Gig and 2 sticks and easily be at it's advertised speeds of 3200. Like I've stated though even with the RAM running at proper speeds it kills my performance compared to it being just at Optimized Defaults (2133).


----------



## Rainmaker91

Cellar Dweller said:


> @Rainmaker91 - I have an Corsair H115i. It really doesn't keep my 1800x very cool believe it or not. Just hoping the 3950x being a bit better with thermals will be around the same or better. I mean at full load I'm probably up around 80. @harrysun - early on I've tried everything at some point. I've even tried many things people have suggested recently still to no avail. 2 Sticks is much easier for doing anything against, it's the 4 sticks is the bigger issue. I could probably easily drop back to 32Gig and 2 sticks and easily be at it's advertised speeds of 3200. Like I've stated though even with the RAM running at proper speeds it kills my performance compared to it being just at Optimized Defaults (2133).


I'd say my 3950x is either cooler or just about the same temp as my 1700x. It does pay to make sure you apply the thermal paste in the right spots though, because the chiplets are placed to one of the sides on the zen2 and zen3 CPUs. So just make sure you get enough coverage.

The last owner complained about poor temps due to the concave IHS on these things, but he was also using liquid metal which doesn't exactly help make good contact.


----------



## Chiller3333

CarnageHimura said:


> Ok, excuse me if I ask for something a little out of the focus point of your post, but... are you telling me that the Rog OC Panel or the ROG Front Base are compatible with this board???
> 
> On the product page of that 2 things are only intel boards on the compatibility list, but damn I really like that things


I think so, no guarantee though (obviously).
The product pages of the OC Panel and the Front Base are poorly maintained and haven't been updated in ages.
I'm quite sure the OC Panel will work (but mostly gut feeling based). Not sure about the front base.
Ultimately, why put the ROG_EXT connector on the board if it doesn't work with these things? 

The reason only Intel boards are listed as compatible likely is just due to the fact that the C6 was the first High-End for AMD in a while.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

Well I can say this, "WOW" and "OMG" what a difference. I would have never thought it would actually be noticeable with every day use. I was VERY wrong.

My 1800x was like the bulldozer of years past. This 3950x though is a monster. I installed the 3950x and went into BIOS and just set the Standard DOCP which puts the RAM at 3200 and everything is flying. Just hoping no BSOD like with the 1800x over time at that setting.

I'm just wondering though if it will do the same as the 1800x where I get better performance at Optimized Defaults over the advertised speeds?

First test with CPUZ:
1800x RAM at 2133 Multi=3766 Single=412
1800x RAM at 3200 Multi=2225 Single=366
3950x RAM at 2133 Multi=10658 Single=525
3950x RAM at 3200 Multi=10322 Single=512

Second test with Cinebench:
1800x RAM 2133 Multi 1392 Single 749
3950x RAM 3200 Multi 6294 Single 1223

3950x Temps between 60-75C


----------



## Rainmaker91

Cellar Dweller said:


> Well I can say this, "WOW" and "OMG" what a difference. I would have never thought it would actually be noticeable with every day use. I was VERY wrong.
> 
> My 1800x was like the bulldozer of years past. This 3950x though is a monster. I installed the 3950x and went into BIOS and just set the Standard DOCP which puts the RAM at 3200 and everything is flying. Just hoping no BSOD like with the 1800x over time at that setting.
> 
> I'm just wondering though if it will do the same as the 1800x where I get better performance at Optimized Defaults over the advertised speeds?
> 
> First test with CPUZ:
> 1800x RAM at 2133 Multi=3766 Single=412
> 1800x RAM at 3200 Multi=2225 Single=366
> 3950x RAM at 3200 Multi=10322 Single=512
> 
> Second test with Cinebench:
> 1800x RAM 2133 Multi 1392 Single 749
> 3950x RAM 3200 Multi 6294 Single 1223
> 
> 3950x Temps between 60-75C


Yeah, there is a real difference in performance for sure. Though given that there is twice the cores it's to be expected. What I didn't expect was such a massive uplift in single core performance, which is nice.

I am likely going to get a kit of 3600mhz ram later on though, because I am thinking that 2400mhz is holding it back quite a bit.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

Rainmaker91 said:


> Yeah, there is a real difference in performance for sure. Though given that there is twice the cores it's to be expected. What I didn't expect was such a massive uplift in single core performance, which is nice.
> 
> I am likely going to get a kit of 3600mhz ram later on though, because I am thinking that 2400mhz is holding it back quite a bit.


To be honest I don't think it is. Look at my CPUZ above I just got done doing it with the Optimized Defaults which is 2133. I'm still getting better performance with it that much lower. I bet you would be doing better too. One thing I did notice though. Would you be able to check but for some reason now my Slot#3 no matter if I switch sticks around always shows a different stick than the others. I don't think when the 1800x was in it showed a difference like below.

Slot#1, 2, 4 are all showing as DDR4-2132 (1066MHZ)
Slot#3 shows as DDR4-32258
All part numbers show same F4-3200C15-16GTZ
The strange part is if you look at the JEDEC Frequency for Slot#3 they are all negative -16129 MHz and XMP-3200 shows normal 1600MHz
The others are normal 1018, 1066, 1066, 1600

Is this normal that something is different with Slot#3 on this board. Could someone else verify? Is Slot#3 a special slot??? Now as I mentioned I did switch sticks around and no matter which stick goes into Slot#3 it shows weird.

Even in AIDA64 see below.
DIMM1: G Skill TridentZ F4-3200C15-16GTZ 16 GB DDR4-3200 DDR4 SDRAM (15-15-15-35 @ 1600 MHz)
DIMM2: G Skill TridentZ F4-3200C15-16GTZ 16 GB DDR4-3200 DDR4 SDRAM (15-15-15-35 @ 1600 MHz)
DIMM3: G Skill TridentZ F4-3200C15-16GTZ 16 GB DDR4-6000 DDR4 SDRAM (16-16-16-39 @ 1163 MHz) (15-15-15-36 @ 1090 MHz) (14-14-14-34 @ 1018 MHz) (13-13-13-32 @ 945 MHz) (12-12-12-29 @ 872 MHz) (11-11-11-27 @ 800 MHz) (10-10-10-24 @ 727 MHz)
DIMM4: G Skill TridentZ F4-3200C15-16GTZ 16 GB DDR4-3200 DDR4 SDRAM (15-15-15-35 @ 1600 MHz) 

Regardless either way seems for me Optimized Defaults is the way to go. The 3950x was definitely the way to go as well.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Cellar Dweller said:


> To be honest I don't think it is. Look at my CPUZ above I just got done doing it with the Optimized Defaults which is 2133. I'm still getting better performance with it that much lower. I bet you would be doing better too. One thing I did notice though. Would you be able to check but for some reason now my Slot#3 no matter if I switch sticks around always shows a different stick than the others. I don't think when the 1800x was in it showed a difference like below.
> 
> Slot#1, 2, 4 are all showing as DDR4-2132 (1066MHZ)
> Slot#3 shows as DDR4-32258
> All part numbers show same F4-3200C15-16GTZ
> The strange part is if you look at the JEDEC Frequency for Slot#3 they are all negative -16129 MHz and XMP-3200 shows normal 1600MHz
> The others are normal 1018, 1066, 1066, 1600
> 
> Is this normal that something is different with Slot#3 on this board. Could someone else verify? Is Slot#3 a special slot??? Now as I mentioned I did switch sticks around and no matter which stick goes into Slot#3 it shows weird.
> 
> Even in AIDA64 see below.
> DIMM1: G Skill TridentZ F4-3200C15-16GTZ 16 GB DDR4-3200 DDR4 SDRAM (15-15-15-35 @ 1600 MHz)
> DIMM2: G Skill TridentZ F4-3200C15-16GTZ 16 GB DDR4-3200 DDR4 SDRAM (15-15-15-35 @ 1600 MHz)
> DIMM3: G Skill TridentZ F4-3200C15-16GTZ 16 GB DDR4-6000 DDR4 SDRAM (16-16-16-39 @ 1163 MHz) (15-15-15-36 @ 1090 MHz) (14-14-14-34 @ 1018 MHz) (13-13-13-32 @ 945 MHz) (12-12-12-29 @ 872 MHz) (11-11-11-27 @ 800 MHz) (10-10-10-24 @ 727 MHz)
> DIMM4: G Skill TridentZ F4-3200C15-16GTZ 16 GB DDR4-3200 DDR4 SDRAM (15-15-15-35 @ 1600 MHz)
> 
> Regardless either way seems for me Optimized Defaults is the way to go. The 3950x was definitely the way to go as well.


it will have to wait until later. In either case I am running cheap Crucial memory, because I pre-ordered Ryzen before it was released and any reviews were out. The performance was good, but people didn't really know that ram would have such a massive impact as it did. So I went for the cheapest 32gb kit I could find wich was a Crucial Balistix Sport 2400mhz CL16 kit. It's stable though, but it can't really do more than 2600mhz on the 1700x.


----------



## Ramad

Cellar Dweller said:


> To be honest I don't think it is. Look at my CPUZ above I just got done doing it with the Optimized Defaults which is 2133. I'm still getting better performance with it that much lower. I bet you would be doing better too. One thing I did notice though. Would you be able to check but for some reason now my Slot#3 no matter if I switch sticks around always shows a different stick than the others. I don't think when the 1800x was in it showed a difference like below.
> 
> Slot#1, 2, 4 are all showing as DDR4-2132 (1066MHZ)
> Slot#3 shows as DDR4-32258
> All part numbers show same F4-3200C15-16GTZ
> The strange part is if you look at the JEDEC Frequency for Slot#3 they are all negative -16129 MHz and XMP-3200 shows normal 1600MHz
> The others are normal 1018, 1066, 1066, 1600
> 
> Is this normal that something is different with Slot#3 on this board. Could someone else verify? Is Slot#3 a special slot??? Now as I mentioned I did switch sticks around and no matter which stick goes into Slot#3 it shows weird.
> 
> Even in AIDA64 see below.
> DIMM1: G Skill TridentZ F4-3200C15-16GTZ 16 GB DDR4-3200 DDR4 SDRAM (15-15-15-35 @ 1600 MHz)
> DIMM2: G Skill TridentZ F4-3200C15-16GTZ 16 GB DDR4-3200 DDR4 SDRAM (15-15-15-35 @ 1600 MHz)
> DIMM3: G Skill TridentZ F4-3200C15-16GTZ 16 GB DDR4-6000 DDR4 SDRAM (16-16-16-39 @ 1163 MHz) (15-15-15-36 @ 1090 MHz) (14-14-14-34 @ 1018 MHz) (13-13-13-32 @ 945 MHz) (12-12-12-29 @ 872 MHz) (11-11-11-27 @ 800 MHz) (10-10-10-24 @ 727 MHz)
> DIMM4: G Skill TridentZ F4-3200C15-16GTZ 16 GB DDR4-3200 DDR4 SDRAM (15-15-15-35 @ 1600 MHz)
> 
> Regardless either way seems for me Optimized Defaults is the way to go. The 3950x was definitely the way to go as well.


SPD for RAM stick at slot 3 appears to be corrupt, to make sure if it's corrupt, you can move it to slot 4 or slot 1 and see if the motherboard in the BIOS reads the SPD informations correctly. 
There is a way to correct this by copying the correct SPD info. from a good stick using a software posted by Elmor in 2017 or 2018 in this thread.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

Ramad said:


> SPD for RAM stick at slot 3 appears to be corrupt, to make sure if it's corrupt, you can move it to slot 4 or slot 1 and see if the motherboard in the BIOS reads the SPD informations correctly.
> There is a way to correct this by copying the correct SPD info. from a good stick using a software posted by Elmor in 2017 or 2018 in this thread.


Ramad - I stated it doesn't matter what stick I put into Slot#3. I've switched them all around and no matter what stick goes into Slot#3 it does that. Maybe the slot itself is defective. I don't remember ever seeing a difference when the 1800x was in. Everything is running at proper speeds though. Everything shows as 64 Gig all sticks are working. I've run tests and they are perfectly fine.


----------



## Ramad

Cellar Dweller said:


> Ramad - I stated it doesn't matter what stick I put into Slot#3. I've switched them all around and no matter what stick goes into Slot#3 it does that. Maybe the slot itself is defective. I don't remember ever seeing a difference when the 1800x was in. Everything is running at proper speeds though. Everything shows as 64 Gig all sticks are working. I've run tests and they are perfectly fine.


Sorry, I did not read this part. It was a known issue with this motherboard early on, that if ASUS' RGB software was used then it would corrupt the SPD chip, so I thought that is the issue.
Congratulation on the new CPU and good luck.


----------



## Dave001

Cellar Dweller said:


> Ramad - I stated it doesn't matter what stick I put into Slot#3. I've switched them all around and no matter what stick goes into Slot#3 it does that. Maybe the slot itself is defective. I don't remember ever seeing a difference when the 1800x was in. Everything is running at proper speeds though. Everything shows as 64 Gig all sticks are working. I've run tests and they are perfectly fine.


Try reseating the CPU, might have a bad connection on one of the pins.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

Dave001 said:


> Try reseating the CPU, might have a bad connection on one of the pins.


Tried that too didn't make a difference. It's like the 3950x and the 7901 BIOS on my board has it showing that way. Everything is functioning normally.  No BSOD or issue during tests. I gamed last night as well for a good 4-6 hours straight on one of the most demanding games (HLL) and never once flinched. The other thing I noticed right away too was that the Corsair Link program no longer shows any of the RAM as it did with the 1800x in. It only shows Board, CPU, GPU, and H115i.


----------



## dabockster

Is PBO still present on the Crosshair VI? I bought a 3700x and the chip won't boost beyond base speed with PBO enabled in the 7901 BIOS. Core Performance Boost is disabled because that screws up voltages and stuff.


----------



## csf22able

dabockster said:


> Is PBO still present on the Crosshair VI? I bought a 3700x and the chip won't boost beyond base speed with PBO enabled in the 7901 BIOS. Core Performance Boost is disabled because that screws up voltages and stuff.


try Clock Tuner for Ryzen, it will adjust voltages and performance to best levels


----------



## Rainmaker91

So given that I have literally no experience with this CPU and very little experience for overclocking Ryzen CPUs to start with. What stuff is essential to do when putting a stock zen2 CPU into the C6H. Any Bios settings or software that should be installed? Just let it be and run it's course? I did install Ryzen Master for the first time to monitor the voltages and temp so I guess that is something (I already have HwInfo64 too though).

Sorry if this is such a noob question, but I honestly know very little. So anything the more experienced users in this thread has to share would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dabockster

csf22able said:


> try Clock Tuner for Ryzen, it will adjust voltages and performance to best levels


I was hoping to do it through the BIOS since I sometimes run Linux.


----------



## The Sandman

Rainmaker91 said:


> So given that I have literally no experience with this CPU and very little experience for overclocking Ryzen CPUs to start with. What stuff is essential to do when putting a stock zen2 CPU into the C6H. Any Bios settings or software that should be installed? Just let it be and run it's course? I did install Ryzen Master for the first time to monitor the voltages and temp so I guess that is something (I already have HwInfo64 too though).
> 
> Sorry if this is such a noob question, but I honestly know very little. So anything the more experienced users in this thread has to share would be greatly appreciated.


To start out, work on getting the memory stabilized to spec with Karhu Ramtest, HCI MemTest and/or RDC Memtest by 1usmus while monitoring HWinfo. CPU Tdie for temp and CPU Core Voltage (SV12 TFN) for Vcore
As I am still on a 2700x I'm leave the rest to those on Zen2 to chime in
Having stable memory is always the first place to start from.


----------



## Rainmaker91

The Sandman said:


> To start out, work on getting the memory stabilized to spec with Karhu Ramtest, HCI MemTest and/or RDC Memtest by 1usmus while monitoring HWinfo. CPU Tdie for temp and CPU Core Voltage (SV12 TFN) for Vcore
> As I am still on a 2700x I'm leave the rest to those on Zen2 to chime in
> Having stable memory is always the first place to start from.


My ram is stable and is running at spec. It's slow spec mind you, but that is what you get for buying cheap Micron ram in 2017.


----------



## Targonis

Rainmaker91 said:


> My ram is stable and is running at spec. It's slow spec mind you, but that is what you get for buying cheap Micron ram in 2017.


Micron beats the garbage Hynix M-die that I am running in my system(DDR4-3200 CL16).


----------



## Dogzilla07

Micron E-die is best bang for buck, and best ryzen OC-er.


----------



## Rainmaker91

I think you both forget that I said bought in 2017, and cheap. Micron makes some great memory these days, but Micron B die (D9TBH (MT40A1G8WE-083E:B)) isn't one of them. It's stable for sure, it just doesn't clock all that high is all.

To be clear, I think it's Micron B-die. I just don't have much experience figuring out these things and that was what I could figure out in google when using the data that Thaiphoon gave me.


----------



## Dogzilla07

Yeah, missed that, B-die isn't much, 2017 was a not a good time for decently priced DDR4. Crucial Ballistix Sport LT/AT (AES) series started somewhere mid 2019 if I remember correctly, and that's the first E-die. Before that Hynix CJR/C-die was the only good option.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Yeah, I remember Samsung B-die being what everyone wanted when Ryzen launched at least. Though I will likely go for some Micron ram once I get the cash this time around. Or rather I will be going with whatever cheap kit of 3600mhz sub cl18 kit I can find. Right now it's probably going to be some Kingson HyperX Fury or Crosair Vengance LPX. Both at 3600mhz and cl18 and not that expencive. I will see if I can get some g.skill or Crucial memory if possible, but I am not going to pay all that much more for it in either case.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

New issue. The 3950x is running smoking hot. Even at idle and this is with a Corsair H115i running at Extreme. I've removed it 5 times and re-applied paste and no matter what nothing is changing it. Anyone have what I should set in BIOS to have this thing running properly and normally. If I try rebooting I get Thermal failure upon reboots and can't get past BIOS - in BIOS is shows like 89-90c. Once I do get into Windows everything is fine even if I game for hours and it's well over 100c during those times. See picture below of just setting idle with Firefox open and Citrix open for company work.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Cellar Dweller said:


> New issue. The 3950x is running smoking hot. Even at idle and this is with a Corsair H115i running at Extreme. I've removed it 5 times and re-applied paste and no matter what nothing is changing it. Anyone have what I should set in BIOS to have this thing running properly and normally. If I try rebooting I get Thermal failure upon reboots and can't get past BIOS - in BIOS is shows like 89-90c. Once I do get into Windows everything is fine even if I game for hours and it's well over 100c during those times. See picture below of just setting idle with Firefox open and Citrix open for company work.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2472646
> View attachment 2472648


seems strange, I am maxing out at 70-75c at stock with air cooling. Maybe you have the same issue as the last owner of mine did. That the concave surface of the CPU is causing the flat surface of the watercooling block to not get proper contact.

I'll add a pic of my voltages and recordings in HWinfo64 when playing Cyberpunk. Hopefully they may show you something, though I have no idea. Ideally someone else who knows more would answer this one too.


----------



## Shikatsu

Sounds more like pump failure, even super trash contact will allow for decent enough idle and BIOS temperatures.
Try feeding the pump the voltage directly and see if it even works via listening closely or feeling the pump case (so the CPU block on most AiOs) with your fingers.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

The H115i is sitting at 55c since the temps of the CPU are so high. I would think that it would go higher if it were not working I would also think that it would crash in Windows but it never does. It's just the stupid Overtemp error upon reboots.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Cellar Dweller said:


> The H115i is sitting at 55c since the temps of the CPU are so high. I would think that it would go higher if it were not working I would also think that it would crash in Windows but it never does. It's just the stupid Overtemp error upon reboots.


Watercooling can run for a long time on idle without a working pump. The water will still lead heat away from the block after all, but it will only be a fracktion of as good as it used to be.
Given what Shikatsu mentioned though I am inclined to agree, it sounds a lot more like a clogged or failing pump. Not much to do about that really, maybe you could test your old cpu and see if you get the same results? Just to eliminate the CPU itself


----------



## Cellar Dweller

I tightened it down even more and gave it a few good hammer smacks. LOL. Looks a little better.









Here is the weird thing about it though. If I let sit off for a bit it will boot up fine and go into Windows without the Overtemp. If I game or stress it it's like once it gets so HOT is stays very high until I turn OFF and let sit again. I usually NEVER turn my PC's off. They are usually running 24/7 365. Sure they get an occasional reboot or shut down due to power outages etc.










That seems a bit better too.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

We'll be back.



Anyone with a ROG account care to tell Silent Scone about their very own A320 boards supporting Zen2 CPUs when they shouldn't, or care to show him Asrock's 300 series 16MB test BIOSes with Zen3 support? I know he has to answer by the book (AMD's official compatibility table) and will deny any support for these boards, but at least show him what's going on so he can think on it for a bit.

Hell, also show him the last few pages of this thread where we've been flashing our boards with other brand's BIOSes that actually work.

Tried to register and post but the forum won't accept the CAPTCHA for some reason.


----------



## csf22able

Dr. Vodka said:


> I know he has to answer by the book (AMD's official compatibility table) and will deny any support for these boards


i've show him book of Asrock there _lmao_
let's all register there and bombard their low level support =)


----------



## Brko

csf22able said:


> i've show him book of Asrock there _lmao_
> let's all register there and bombard their low level support =)


Great reply. And now folks, we will never see that ROG guy again. Went full F117A mode.

Any arguments and logic examples to these Asus ROG guys are the same as crosses, garlic and sun to the vampires. They run from them like hell. 

You can see how high level of ignorance is here by Asus reps who NEVER replied to any of our posts and questions regarding C6H Zen3 support. And those scary little squirrels who now and than show up on Asus forum, sound like a broken record with "AMD is not supporting X370 chipset" on repeat.

They sure know that C6H can support Zen3 and even l would bet that they have test BIOS for it internally. As said many months before - this is nothing to do with compatibility, only politics. And of course, a lot and lot of money.


----------



## csf22able

Admin closed a thread ingnoring that fact that a320 have zen2 support while IT SHOULD NOT have support officially, what a ignorance, that's Asus, made zen2 support for chipset which not have support from AMD officially, but didn't make a bios for x370 in same situation.
they have no arguments about their own actions, they hiding from their users and won't talk to us because they have nothing to say
a320 - no Zen2 support from AMD, Asus - not a problem, we make a bios
x370 - no Zen3 support from AMD, Asus - no Bios 'cause no support from AMD
shame on Asus


----------



## residentour

I have been experimenting with crossflashing. Here are the results table:










ASrock bioses have no Re-size BAR support, Gigabyte bioses have no POST (even it was reported semi-working before), Biostar Bioses support Re-size BAR and it works, but they have nasty Cold boot bug except X470 GT8. It boots great from cold start, re-size BAR works, Fan works weird for this rom. Windows apps like Fancontrol or Argus Monitor can adjust speeds but fan speed values works opposite. 0% on app makes 100% for fan, %50 and %50+ on app makes 0% for fan. This X470 GT8 bios has a weird bug. PCI Express 3.0 x16 slot works at 3.0 8x. This is the only bios that does PCI-Express speed lowering to half.


----------



## residentour

delete


----------



## csf22able

residentour said:


> Gigabyte bioses have no POST (even it was reported semi-working before),


me and other guy have it work with certain version of giga, but it may depends on other set of hardware installed, anyway Gigabyte is not the best choice to use with C6H

have you tested Asrock gaming k4 precisely? i mean Asrock bioses are capable to OC, but when you shutdown the system and then start up again - it won't boot until clear cmos, i didn't used gaming k4 specifically but i will try

Resize-Bar is a part of functionality which some vendors added and some not, this is not a question of work or doesn't work, it will be added offficially from agesa 1.9.9.0\1.2.0.0, and then we can test it

with biostar i have no cold boot bugs at all, but with GT8 fun goes crazy to max value and i can't adjust it because bios have luck of function, while GTA have manual settings and no problems there with fan. Also i bought nvme drive so i can test that too

due to your table gaming k4 is best, so i'll try to test, unfortunately Asrock bioses always make 4 usb-ports 3.0 broken (4 works and other 4 doesn't work on back panel, windows report power delivery problem), bios from other vendors don't give me that issue

ps: can't find bios for x370 gaming k4, maybe you mean b350?


----------



## nada324

Just bought used x470 gaming 7 gigabyte mobo for 130€ and works so much better than ch6 (gigabyte bios sucks so much with the old interface, you cant adjust almost anything), especially at memory training coold boot, is so much faster, also supports first gen ryzen cpu in lastest bios where it has 1.1.0.0 D agesa code.
All other manufacters will need to support x370 and magic will happen, asus will be forced to update ch6 bios


----------



## residentour

csf22able said:


> me and other guy have it work with certain version of giga, but it may depends on other set of hardware installed, anyway Gigabyte is not the best choice to use with C6H
> 
> have you tested Asrock gaming k4 precisely? i mean Asrock bioses are capable to OC, but when you shutdown the system and then start up again - it won't boot until clear cmos, i didn't used gaming k4 specifically but i will try
> 
> Resize-Bar is a part of functionality which some vendors added and some not, this is not a question of work or doesn't work, it will be added offficially from agesa 1.9.9.0\1.2.0.0, and then we can test it
> 
> with biostar i have no cold boot bugs at all, but with GT8 fun goes crazy to max value and i can't adjust it because bios have luck of function, while GTA have manual settings and no problems there with fan. Also i bought nvme drive so i can test that too
> 
> due to your table gaming k4 is best, so i'll try to test, unfortunately Asrock bioses always make 4 usb-ports 3.0 broken (4 works and other 4 doesn't work on back panel, windows report power delivery problem), bios from other vendors don't give me that issue
> 
> ps: can't find bios for x370 gaming k4, maybe you mean b350?


I have 3950X, 4x8GB Ram populated ad Radeon 6800 XT. Maybe cold booting is different because of these hardware. 

- Could you give the workig Gigabyte link, there are so much models with similar names  . 

- I was after Re-size BAR feature so that my 6800 XT can benefit. Biostar bioses can activate and I could get the re-size BAR extended memory also reported by Widows. I get more FPS with it is ON. 

- Asrock is Gamig K4 is mistakenly writte on table . It is "Pro 4" model (which you already tried and reported before).

- You can adjust the fans on every Bioses (also on Biostar X470 GT8 with FanControl : LINK )


----------



## csf22able

nada324 said:


> gigabyte bios sucks so much with the old interface


agree on interface, though Biostar interface is even worse lol, i like the way of Asus and MSI in terms of interface



residentour said:


> It is "Pro 4" model (which you already tried and reported before).


ah. no luck for me then, it refuses to boot again if i manage to overclock with asrock bios =(
only Biostar allows me to OC and boot up succesfully after shut down



residentour said:


> - Could you give the workig Gigabyte link, there are so much models with similar names  .


this one





X470 AORUS GAMING 7 WIFI (Rev. 1.1) | Материнские платы | GIGABYTE


Материнская плата AMD X470 AORUS с цифровым PWM-модулем (микросхемы IR, схема фаз 10+2), массив Fins-Array наборных пластин радиатора охлаждения, тепловые трубки и функция Direct Touch, два разъема M.2 с радиаторами Thermal Guard, аудиокодек Realtek ALC1220-VB и ЦАП ESS SABRE, сетевой...




www.gigabyte.ru




but it won't boot up after EVERY reset or shutdown, so giga is LESS compatible for this board. Asrock have no such issues until i change something in bios (could be any setting, not even overclock related), with Asrock i can run stock mode at least



residentour said:


> - You can adjust the fans on every Bioses (also on Biostar X470 GT8 with FanControl : LINK )


i want to have control over bios and GTA works better for me in this regard

ps: Asrock do not recommend to use the latest bios if no zen2\3 installed so i may have problems because of ryzen 2600, waiting for r5 5600 (without X) on the market


----------



## YoDevil

So ASRock x370 Pro4 is looking like the way to go? 🤞


----------



## Dr. Vodka

csf22able said:


> i've show him book of Asrock there _lmao_
> let's all register there and bombard their low level support =)


They deleted your post over there. Great.

@Silent Scone

Care to tell us why? You can't get an entire thread deleted here.

Please come clean. If ASUS is not going to look the other way and upgrade this flagship board to ComboPI V2 AGESA like Asrock did for _all_ their 300 series boards (despite 16MB BIOS size and all the excuses AMD came up with) just like all manufacturers did with A320 and Zen2 against AMD's wishes, then at least fix the current bugs on the current ComboPI v1 1.0.0.6 release (7901) so we get a definitive final BIOS and everyone can move on.

For example and just to name one bug, @shamino1978 got the fclk reset bug on S3 resume fixed on this C7H test BIOS, three months ago. The C6H has been sharing the exact same bug for a number of previous releases, among others. I'm sure someone here made a list of all the bugs that still need fixing lately.

Would you mind commenting one last time?


----------



## csf22able

YoDevil said:


> So ASRock x370 Pro4 is looking like the way to go? 🤞


depends on CPU, Biostar x470GTA bios works good no matter what CPU is, the only thing i don't like is their overclock interface



Dr. Vodka said:


> Care to tell us why?


no one care that we bought top level board 3 years ago, for them it's EOL and nobody want's to fix even sleep bug issue
they will tell you only official crap like "AMD doesn't support blah blah blah", but the fact are
1. C6H is capable to run Zen3
2. X370 is capable to work with Zen3 (it's the same chipset as X470 on the fact)
3. AMD did not forbid to make such BIOS for "experimental purposes" (Asrock are not the only one, Gigabyte made few bios for old boards too)
4. A320 should not have Zen2 support according official statement from AMD (


http://imgur.com/2h1HsFo

), but all vendors ignored that fact because AMD put no technical limitations into chipset itself. But a320 mobo's were on the market that time and how to sell them without zen2 support? (boxes even had "Zen2 ready labels)
Feel the difference, vendors get no money from adding Zen3 support. Except Asrock, they'll get a lot of money in 2022 with socket AM5 and we know why. And other vendors are happy too, how many ppl here changed their boards to Giga, MSI, Asrock and were extremely happy with a hardware and support

for example, thread from gigabyte forum








AM4 ***BETA*** BIOS Thread (300/400 series) | GIGABYTE USA Forum


Please note: Only BIOS listed on gigabyte's main support page are official tested BIOS. Any bios ending in a letter is a tested and approved Beta Bios. These Beta BIO



forum.gigabyte.us




ppl are exiting, no deleted posts, no closed threads, nice community

and Asus...try to register first, hahaha. Why this thread on overclock.net is the largest? mmm, not because of huge ammount of C6H users....


----------



## residentour

I have tried a couple of Bioses:


*Gigabyte Aorus X470 Gaming Wi-fi Rev 1.1 *: Same as all gigabyte. Sticked forever on code 22
*Asrock X470 Master SLI*: No NVME
*Asrock X470 Fatality K4*: No NVME
*Asrock B450 Pro 4*: Nvme works, No cold Boot bug, Fan controls not working on BIOS, No re-size BAR setting. It is almost like X370 Pro 4


----------



## csf22able

residentour said:


> No re-size BAR setting.


i heard from Asrock users that resize-bar is not implemented yet, they waiting for new update. It's better to wait agesa 1.2.0.0 and test all bioses once again, Giga have to fix some issues with boot too (some users have cold boot bug)
+ there is a chance that someone will make modded C6H bios (would be nice to have all sensors and fans work correctly)


----------



## Denvys5

csf22able said:


> Why this thread on overclock.net is the largest? mmm, not because of huge ammount of C6H users....


Because of how broken this board and its software is, isn`t that obvious?


----------



## residentour

According to this LINK we can crossflash Asus Bioses after extracting from Ami Aptio Capsule with UEFI Tool : Download UEFITool - MajorGeeks

Asus TUF B450 Plus Gaming board has the identical IO chip ITE8665E . So after extracting and crossflashing all the sensors,fan control should work as intended.


Also notes from downgrading Asus Bioses topic on Rog Forum : LINK



> So, this method does work, but people should note some of the downfalls with this and any afu type method.
> 
> If you just flash the UEFI file, you will lose your UUID, primary MAC address, and SN that are stored in the flash. Intel ROMs also seem to store some other info as well specific to the board. This will make your Windows potentially deactivate/reactivate due to the loss of UUID. It may have an effect on warranty (depends if they care about the SN being wiped).
> 
> If you want to prevent that, you need to make sure you keep those values from a HW info tool or a previously backed-up ROM. You can edit a ROM/CAP file with fd44editor to put those values back into a file before you flash it to make sure you keep them. Even with this tool, there is a second copy of those values in the original flash file that doesn't get restored by the tool -- I have no idea if those are important or not.
> 
> https://github.com/LongSoft/FD44Editor


----------



## unstableone

Asus doesn't even "advertise" their c6h on their main site anymore.
You can still find it under support but you can't browse it under products.

For fun, I tried to use ticket support to get Asus to comment on a bios update. I got a scripted response of not really an answer.
There is another support "contact our ceo's office" that I tried and have yet to get a reply.

Researching other Asus boards, even the x570/b550 boards are having issues. And Asus taking down bioses without commenting.
Go Asus, lol.
Even if c6h had newer agesa support it probably wouldn't be very good?



residentour said:


> According to this LINK we can crossflash Asus Bioses after extracting from Ami Aptio Capsule with UEFI Tool : Download UEFITool - MajorGeeks
> 
> Asus TUF B450 Plus Gaming board has the identical IO chip ITE8665E . So after extracting and crossflashing all the sensors,fan control should work as intended.
> 
> 
> Also notes from downgrading Asus Bioses topic on Rog Forum : LINK


But that does not circumvent the Asus bios lock for crossflashing?


----------



## csf22able

residentour said:


> According to this LINK we can crossflash Asus Bioses after extracting from Ami Aptio Capsule with UEFI Tool : Download UEFITool - MajorGeeks


i've tried that with Afudos and different asus bios files, no boot after crossflash, can try with TUF B450 Plus Gaming but chance it minimal
ps: nope, it doesn't work with that bios


----------



## csf22able

Denvys5 said:


> Because of how broken this board and its software is, isn`t that obvious?


because there is no support on official Asus forums. I remember the days when i had intel cpu+gigabyte board (5 generations, always intel+giga), no issues since stock firmware, can't figure out is this AMD or Asus fault, or both


----------



## pipould

csf22able said:


> because there is no support on official Asus forums. I remember the days when i had intel cpu+gigabyte board (5 generations, always intel+giga), no issues since stock firmware, can't figure out is this AMD or Asus fault, or both


I kept my b550 aorus pro order... let see

Sent from my Oneplus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## csf22able

wanna buy b550 too (wanna try MSI) but i'm not able to boot with ryzen 2600 in this case, and i'm waiting for ryzen 5600 without X suffix


----------



## Denvys5

csf22able said:


> wanna buy b550 too (wanna try MSI) but i'm not able to boot with ryzen 2600 in this case, and i'm waiting for ryzen 5600 without X suffix


I have already tested 2200G/2400G on B550 Tomahawk - everything works, but ram oc is not good.


----------



## csf22able

Denvys5 said:


> I have already tested 2200G/2400G on B550 Tomahawk - everything works, but ram oc is not good.


but there is no zen+ on the list - *





MSI Россия


Добро пожаловать на сайт MSI Россия. Компания MSI разрабатывает и производит системные платы, моноблоки AIO, графические карты, ноутбуки, нетбуки, планшеты, платформы и баребоны, серверы, изделия промышленной электроники, мультимедиа изделия и другое оборудование.




ru.msi.com




*as far as i heard only zen2\3 supported with a520\b550, for zen1 and zen1+ x570 needed


----------



## residentour

csf22able said:


> i've tried that with Afudos and different asus bios files, no boot after crossflash, can try with TUF B450 Plus Gaming but chance it minimal
> ps: nope, it doesn't work with that bios


Have you extracted the rom from Capsule with *UEFI Tool* or directly flashed the downloaded Bios using Afudos?


----------



## csf22able

residentour said:


> Have you extracted the rom from Capsule with *UEFI Tool* or directly flashed the downloaded Bios using Afudos?


extracted first, you can't flash it directly with afudos =)


----------



## Denvys5

csf22able said:


> but there is no zen+ on the list - *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI Россия
> 
> 
> Добро пожаловать на сайт MSI Россия. Компания MSI разрабатывает и производит системные платы, моноблоки AIO, графические карты, ноутбуки, нетбуки, планшеты, платформы и баребоны, серверы, изделия промышленной электроники, мультимедиа изделия и другое оборудование.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ru.msi.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *as far as i heard only zen2\3 supported with a520\b550, for zen1 and zen1+ x570 needed


Yeah, no Zen+... And also no Raven Ridge, which I got working without a hassle. 
I don`t say I know that Zen+ works fine, coz those APUs have different PCIe configuration and are from Zen1, but I believe that MSI has included some legacy compatibility.


----------



## csf22able

Denvys5 said:


> Yeah, no Zen+... And also no Raven Ridge, which I got working without a hassle.


i've google about it and things messing up, some mobos can handle zen and zen+, some not (no boot), some of them compatible only with APU's of Zen1+, but it's all lottery
i though about some cheap b550 board, for the price of tomahawk i can buy x570 board and get all zen's work =)


----------



## unstableone

Sharing a response that I got from Asus:



> _Thank you for reaching out to us here at the ASUS CEO's Office my name is Robert and please allow me to apologize for the issues you are having with your ASUS product.
> 
> Thank you for your feedback on our support email and I will pass this to our quality assurance team to look into. In regards to the BIOS update we here are unaware of future updates as we do not receive this information from our hardware/software team at HQ. I have gone ahead and passed your question to our technical product manager for review and please allow a few business days for a follow-up as it most likely will need to be passed to our HQ R&D. I will follow-up with you once I get an update._


I did a regular ticket=>bad reply=>contact ceo office-
Basically I asked if there would be another AGESA update for c6h and made sure to mention Asrock has done one on x370.
Surprised to even get a response but don't expect it to go anywhere.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

OK. I'm back. Made a few changes. I still get up to 94.8c with full load, but system still stable. Here are some things I've done. For those wanting to really have this thing flying though, try these settings. 3950x remember and I was always running at Optimized Defaults for stablility and always had better scores. 

Smacking around my cooler a bit has helped it out for thermals too. Now BIOS settings for those with a 3950x on a C6H. Try these.

7901 BIOS. Corsair H115i - idle water temp 32.00c - idle CPU temp 50.00c

I went in and set to D.O.C.P to the only setting available of Standard - this for me takes my RAM from 2133 default to 3200 and sets all proper other settings throughout the BIOS.
Manually put in BLK to 100
Manually put in FLK to 1600 - this setting is half of whatever your RAM is rated to but never higher than 1800 - just FYI. 
Percision Boost Overdrive - Manually set for the top 3 items 300, 230, 230
Change the CPU V to Manual and do Offset of - and then .1

The bottom one helps keep the processor within good therms if you don't have any weirdness with Cooler like I appear to have.

With CinebenchR23 my numbers have sky rocketed compared to earlier posts. 









See below the jump made from previous (Dark Orange) to current (Light Orange).


















Even in AIDA64 my CPU jumped up to right below a Threadripper across the board.


----------



## residentour

@
*Cellar Dweller*

I get 25.000 point on Cinebench R23 with 3950X. Ram is at [email protected] . CPU is 4175/4150/4100/4100Mhz . Temp 72C on full load at air cooler.


----------



## CentroX

My daughters mini ITX board from 2018 for 90 dollars is now doing SAM and zen 3 support. Lol ASUS


----------



## oile

CentroX said:


> My daughters mini ITX board from 2018 for 90 dollars is now doing SAM and zen 3 support. Lol ASUS


Wich one?


----------



## CentroX

oile said:


> Wich one?


Msi b450i


----------



## pipould

CentroX said:


> My daughters mini ITX board from 2018 for 90 dollars is now doing SAM and zen 3 support. Lol ASUS


I'm traditionally not in Bdsm and liking to get fisted. I'm surprised this motherboard made me discover the thing.

Sent from my Oneplus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1nterceptor

CentroX said:


> Msi b450i


Doesn't surprise me much, MSI and others (Gigabyte, Asrock) are keeping their older but successful platforms up to date, unlike Asus ... So, i'm seriously planning to sell my c6h + r5 1600x combo and get a B550 mbo (still deciding between Gigabyte Aorus Pro AC and MSI Gaming Edge WiFi, but leaning more to Gigabyte) + 5600x or 5600 when it comes out. I was planing to go with Asus Strix B550-F Gaming Wi-Fi, but now i'm pissed off with Asus and won't buy their products until they change their politics (if ever)...


----------



## pipould

1nterceptor said:


> Doesn't surprise me much, MSI and others (Gigabyte, Asrock) are keeping their older but successful platforms up to date, unlike Asus ... So, i'm seriously planning to sell my c6h + r5 1600x combo and get a B550 mbo (still deciding between Gigabyte Aorus Pro AC and MSI Gaming Edge WiFi, but leaning more to Gigabyte) + 5600x or 5600 when it comes out. I was planing to go with Asus Strix B550-F Gaming Wi-Fi, but now i'm pissed off with Asus and won't buy their products until they change their politics (if ever)...


Same, had a super good deal for a b550-f wifi but preferred to put 30 euros more and get a Gigabyte Aorus Pro...

And you can't believe how sad I am to think that of asus, was with them and recommended them since a7n8x times....

Sent from my Oneplus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## CentroX

Asus is sadly **** these days. They used to be a premium brand but now they are lagging behind.


----------



## Chiller3333

I'm currently building a system for college (my C6E + R5 3600 is at home) and will probably go for one of the Gigabyte B550s as well.
To be fair though, I knew what I was getting in to when I bought the C6E (only got it July 2020 or so). Still an absolute steal at EUR 140 so no hard feelings.


----------



## voxson5

I'm still hopeful someone pulls out a workable bios.

But I don't think I'll be buying Asus components any time soon, which is sad because I don't think I've used anything else except for an MSI board way back with my p4.


----------



## shipbreaker

I gotta say this is very likely my last Asus motherboard. It's the first high-end motherboard I've ever had, and I feel that the support for it has been bad from the start. Really not what I expected from this expensive product. I think I'll just buy less expensive non-Asus motherboards from now on.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Meanwhile in Asrock land


----------



## Brko

Dr. Vodka said:


> Meanwhile in Asrock land


But how iz zis possible? Silent Cone from ROG told us that AMD not zupporting 300 chipsets? 
This is some kind of witchery. AMD forbade this blasphemy.

ROG team, help. ASRock is disobeying AMD direct orders. Go get them guys.


----------



## Miiksu

I need to thank ASUS of lack support because I'm jumping soon to AsRock. My C6H mobo also died after four year of use.


----------



## Alpi

Cellar Dweller said:


> OK. I'm back. Made a few changes. I still get up to 94.8c with full load, but system still stable. Here are some things I've done. For those wanting to really have this thing flying though, try these settings. 3950x remember and I was always running at Optimized Defaults for stablility and always had better scores.
> 
> Smacking around my cooler a bit has helped it out for thermals too. Now BIOS settings for those with a 3950x on a C6H. Try these.
> 
> 7901 BIOS. Corsair H115i - idle water temp 32.00c - idle CPU temp 50.00c
> 
> I went in and set to D.O.C.P to the only setting available of Standard - this for me takes my RAM from 2133 default to 3200 and sets all proper other settings throughout the BIOS.
> Manually put in BLK to 100
> Manually put in FLK to 1600 - this setting is half of whatever your RAM is rated to but never higher than 1800 - just FYI.
> Percision Boost Overdrive - Manually set for the top 3 items 300, 230, 230
> Change the CPU V to Manual and do Offset of - and then .1
> 
> The bottom one helps keep the processor within good therms if you don't have any weirdness with Cooler like I appear to have.
> 
> With CinebenchR23 my numbers have sky rocketed compared to earlier posts.
> View attachment 2473111
> 
> 
> See below the jump made from previous (Dark Orange) to current (Light Orange).
> View attachment 2473112
> 
> 
> View attachment 2473113
> 
> 
> Even in AIDA64 my CPU jumped up to right below a Threadripper across the board.


I'm not really familiar with R23, I tryed out once and that was all but I think Your rig still not doing what is should / could do. My points are pretty different at least, it was my 24/7 setup. Don't want to argue or playing "e-penis" games  just wanted to spot.


----------



## csf22able

Miiksu said:


> I need to thank ASUS of lack support because I'm jumping soon to AsRock. My C6H mobo also died after four year of use.


exceptional quality, exceptional support, exceptional management


----------



## Dr. Vodka

I was finally able to post on the ROG forums, in the C6H UEFI support thread.

I'll leave a copy of the post here, in case it gets deleted.

Wayback machine captured for good measure.

I'll also quote @Silent Scone, for posterity.



> I'll just leave this here. Draw your own conclusions.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I'll let you all know what Asrock is up to these days.
> 
> Back in November 2020 we had leaks from China about an Asrock A320M-HDV running a 4750G, 5950x, all running near their fclk limits.
> 
> Fast forward to December:
> Reddit: New Experimental BIOS for AMD 300 Series Motherboards This is a month old as of 11/01/21.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update to AMD AGESA Combo-AM4 V2 1.1.0.0
> 
> 
> 
> Asrock's experimental beta ComboPI V2 BIOSes for their 300 series boards support Zen, Zen+, Zen2, Zen3, all in 16MB total size. That is:
> 
> Ryzen 1xxx (Summit Ridge)
> Ryzen 2xxx, 2xxxG (Pinnacle Ridge, Raven Ridge)
> Ryzen 3xxx, 3xxxG (Matisse, Picasso)
> Ryzen 4xxxG (Renoir)
> Ryzen 5xxx (Vermeer)
> No 32MB BIOS chip required, 400-500 series chipset is not required either. B450/X470 are lower power revisions of B350/X370 anyway. On top of it all, Ryzen CPUs are SoCs, they don't need a chipset to run (go have a look at A300/X300), motherboard is merely a socket for the SoC to plug into, initialize and run, and the chipset a connectivity extender.
> 
> 
> Reddit: Asrock AB350 itx gaming and 5600x works just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy upgraded from a 1600 (AE, Summit Ridge) on this experimental beta public BIOS to a 5600X. On a B350 board. No more distant anecdotal posts from China, it's real.
> 
> So, yeah, no technical reason why 300 series boards can't get updated to the newer AGESA branch, no technical reason why 5000 series CPUs can't be supported. Asrock clearly doesn't care about AMD's official compatibility chart.
> 
> ASUS took this position before, of not caring about AMD's official compatibility chart. Let's have a look at that chart again. A320 isn't supposed to support Ryzen 3xxx series CPUs, but all their A320 boards do. For example, let's see the A320M-K. No need to check what microcodes are included in that board's BIOS, their very own CPU compatibility chart for the A320M-K lists all 3000 series CPUs. In fact, all manufacturers ignored AMD and extended support to A320.
> 
> 
> For some odd reason, this time, when it comes to 5000 series CPUs and all 300 series boards, this is ASUS' stance. Big no. None of that going the extra mile stuff as with A320 and 3000 series CPUs.
> 
> So, a flagship 300 series board, best of the 300 series generation and the only board that took AM4 seriously from the start (apart from Asrock's X370 Taichi), that also gives the C7H and the C8H a run for their money, won't get updated for some obscure reason. _*Not even an experimental BIOS, no warranty, as-is BIOS, up to the user to take the risk and deal with the consequences. Nothing.*_
> 
> They did it with A320 and all 3000 series CPUs, no reason why they can't do it for all their 300 series boards and 5000 series CPUs. This also means SAM support.
> 
> Can't be bothered? Okay, then do your flagship 300 series boards (C6H, C6E) only and let's all move on.
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 
> The question is then, can't do it, or won't do it?
> 
> Clearly it's not can't, as Asrock already did it, and Gigabyte is supposed to be working on it right now. Would be a shame if they're the only manufacturers that went the extra mile.
> 
> As of now, it's won't do it. Will ASUS change its position in the future?
> 
> One last thing: face your user base with an honest response, don't delete this post.
Click to expand...


----------



## Alpi

Still thinking, C6H is one of the best mobo ever ! At least it's flawless at me. Always could do whatever just wanted, sometimes even a little better than I planned ! It has insane effi too. Was such a powerful, rigid system all the time. Also have to mention that Asus made wonderful support till the last gen and unfortunatelly, simply because it's a bit more unique build than more common boards has less chance for some partly official bios support in this way.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

@Alpi - Yeah I know my board still isn't up to snuff compared to others with the same or similar set up. I'm not doing any OC whatsoever. The numbers I gave were just the RAM at 3200. I actually had to go back to Optimized Defaults. Everything I tried kept giving me BSOD about every half hour to hour. Optimized Defaults only thing that works for me period without issue, this drops RAM down to 2133. Even with slower RAM it always does better than with it at 3200. Sure it's going to run a bit HOT but I guess I have to live with it unless I get a new board or cooler. Bashing my cooler and doing some dust cleaning did help it though. I'm still around 50c idle and 95c full load. The one thing that was nice about the .1 offset was how much cooler it ran.


----------



## unstableone

sharing the second Asus response I got:



> _Thank you for your recent contact to our CEO's office!
> 
> Our HQ R&D team advised the following, The latest AGESA code of this motherboard is AGESA Combo Pi V1 1.0.0.6. There is no plan to adapt the new AGESA code at present.
> 
> If you have any further questions, comments and/or concerns, please do not hesitate to let me know. It will be my pleasure to assist you directly.
> Thank you for choosing ASUS and I hope you have a wonderful day!
> 
> Sincerely,
> Robert T.
> Service Department for ASUS Office of the CEO_


as expected. nothing is coming


----------



## CentroX

How lazy can you get. This was my last asus board.


----------



## Brko

CentroX said:


> How lazy can you get. This was my last asus board.


+1 
In my case not just board. Last Asus product.


unstableone said:


> sharing the second Asus response I got:
> 
> 
> 
> as expected. nothing is coming


As expected from Asus - horse$h1t generic answer. CEO office, yea right. Next cubicle in line in the same room where are students who work as FAQ support.


----------



## pipould

On my side switch to b550 aorus pro done, so far working great. Blazing fast boot times

Kept my OC... all good.

Sent from my Oneplus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## pipould

Bonus:
The AC version has a m2 slot for the wifi so I was able to plug my ax200 into it, working perfect.

Fclk oc kept, no sleep bug, better fan config, so far no bsod....

Sent from my Oneplus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brko

pipould said:


> On my side switch to b550 aorus pro done, so far working great. Blazing fast boot times
> 
> Kept my OC... all good.
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus 7 using Tapatalk


How are USB ports? I've read all over internet that B550 Aorus Pro have some problems with it and that's why Gigabyte released V2 board.

That board is/was on my shortlist with MSI B550 Gaming Edge. In a meantime, l dropped any upgrade plans on dying AM4 platform.


----------



## CentroX

I am going to wait for Zen 4 and DDR5 at this point. Might as well ride this board for 1-2 years more.


----------



## LuckyImperial

I agree that Asus is really dropping the ball here on the customer service side of things. It seems like they would cater a little more to the enthusiast users who spent money on the premium board. I'm surprised on how much they're stonewalling the community too. They're usually pretty good about the PR stuff.

It definitely leaves a bad taste in my mouth considering a future purchase. I know those Taichi boards are actually pretty good.


----------



## pipould

Brko said:


> How are USB ports? I've read all over internet that B550 Aorus Pro have some problems with it and that's why Gigabyte released V2 board.
> 
> That board is/was on my shortlist with MSI B550 Gaming Edge. In a meantime, l dropped any upgrade plans on dying AM4 platform.


A lot, like 12 or so.

Well dying... time am5 and ddr5 are good it will again be couple or three years...



Sent from my Oneplus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## oile

Dr. Vodka said:


> I was finally able to post on the ROG forums, in the C6H UEFI support thread.
> 
> I'll leave a copy of the post here, in case it gets deleted.
> 
> Wayback machine captured for good measure.
> 
> I'll also quote @Silent Scone, for posterity.


I invite every overclock.net user here to post on that thread the disappointment concerning our software support. It is vital to flood Asus in its own forum


----------



## Rainmaker91

Honestly... I don't really see the issue. The board is now 4 years old, and it has been fairly well supported as far as the software is concerned. It has also seen plenty of bios updates along this time period.

Does it suck to not have it support zen3? Sure it does, but given it's age it's also hardly surprising either. I'm sure Asus could make it work if they really wanted to, but there is a limited amount of time you can really expect them to keep supporting an older board.

Now that said, it is rather disapointing to see the way they respond to complants related to this. And it would be nice to have it support zen3 like many other manufacturers choose to do. I just don't see the massive issue with them choosing to cut support for a board this old. Everyone is entitled to their opinion on the matter though, but don't expect me to go on Asus' forum about this.


----------



## Brko

oile said:


> I invite every overclock.net user here to post on that thread the disappointment concerning our software support. It is vital to flood Asus in its own forum


No avail. Asus forum moderators are deleting and locking those kind of posts. We saw it couple of days ago when @csf22able wrote something to Silent Cone.
There is nothing we can do about it. Asus do not care about that and us. Only thing we can do is not buying their products.


----------



## The Stilt

I'm not entirely sure why people are so upset about.

It's not like ASUS has promised support for this board, that they would now be failing to deliver.

AMD and Intel decide which CPUs are supported on which platforms, not the ODMs who make the platforms (motherboards).
In this case, AMD decided that 5000-series CPUs won't be supported on 300-series chipsets. Regardless, if supporting the 5000-series sufficiently is actually possible on these chipsets or not.

In my opinion, that was absolutely the correct decision for two reasons: With only couple of exceptions, the 300-series motherboards were pretty horrible especially in terms of DRAM and PCIe signalling and the NOR flash size. The second aspect was the fairness towards the ODMs. The 300-series chipsets already supported three different CPU generations, which in the recent history is totally unheard of. So if the ODMs have to choose (which they typically do, timeframe wise) if they rather develop solid AMD motherboards, which they have to support for 3+ years, or similar Intel motherboards that need to be actively supported for two years or less, which scenario do you think will be more appealing to the ODMs given their profit per sold product before the expenses is the same?

And now you are bashing and harassing an ODM, because they refuse to modify (AFAIK) the AGESA code AMD provides, that by default only works on 400 and 500-series chipsets?
Not to mention, that doing so will not only require pouring even more resources into a design that hasn't produced a cent in FOUR YEARS, but also compromises the relationship the company has with AMD, since it would directly contradict with the previously made and set statements and policies. Some of the smaller ODMs have done this either for internal purposes or to score few points, but generally in my experience, these companies do not have the same level of a relationship with the CPU manufacturers to begin with, and therefore they can get away with some of the more unorthodox stuff.

Generally speaking, I'm all in favour of using the hardware as long as it lasts and can be considered as relevant. Regardless if achieving that occasionally requires even a hack or two.
However, what I am truly disgusted about is the "entitled to" attitude people are having about the subject. The truth is, none of the ODMs who now "fail" to support 5000-series CPUs on 300-series motherboard, be it ASUS or any other ODM owe you anything. And if paying a couple hundred of dollars or euros for a current gen. motherboard that is technically superior, every few years is too much of an investment, maybe trying a different brand is actually a good idea.

Ps. I don't work for ASUS. That being said, I use ASUS motherboard almost exclusively and generally don't pay for my motherboards.
Make whatever you want out of it, in terms of my potential bias. In any case, I'd suggest everyone to adjust their attitude and stop harassing some poor tech support who has no way to affect either the policies of his / her employer, let alone the policies of another company.


----------



## Brko

The Stilt said:


> I'm not entirely sure why people are so upset about.


Let's say I can agree with you, but I would not be so jolly about ASUS-AMD relationship. We all know how Asus reacted when nVidia "suggested" GPP. They were the first who welcomed that idea and kick AMD GPU from their site and give them a different name. When that bull$hit died out, it went back like nothing has happened.
Second thing was when AMD said no support for Zen3 on 300 and 400 chipsets, again Asus was first to be happy and said "yes, no support for anything beside 500 series". What it looks to me, Asus would be very happy not working with AMD, but popularity of Ryzen processors keeps them in a loop.

As I said, I can agree for "harassing" tech support is not OK and that Asus do not owe us nothing. True. But attitude (or like you call it business policies) are quite bad and very hard to digest. I like Asus brand and using them like almost forever, especially motherboards, but in this case, they COULD give us unofficial DIY beta experimental BIOS and said "here you are and go f**k yourselves" just like ASRock and Gigabyte. Board is top of the pops and have flashback button. But yes, could have - should have... and they opted for solid NO. So yes, that caused some "disturbance in the force".

In my case, I have no problem with now-statement from ROG rep "AMD is not supporting Zen3 on 300-chipset". That was needed for Asus to tell at the start. Problem was with statements "it is impossible". That is quite a difference. Yes, board layout design differ from 300 to 400 to 500 boards, but chipsets 300 and 400 alone are quite the same so "impossible" thing made all of us looking like idiots who knows nothing about that.

Bottom line - no Zen3 support on C6H. No modded BIOSes. Either buy a new board or stay on this one. Personally, I am waiting AM5 DDR5 or next gen Intel (after Rocket Lake).

P.S. since you are getting nice toys from Asus, I would like to domesticate C7H if you have a spare one doing nothing


----------



## Alpi

"Yes, board layout design differ from 300 to 400 to 500 boards, but chipsets 300 and 400 alone are quite the same so "impossible" thing made all of us looking like idiots who knows nothing about that."

As it used to be. Intel did this multiple times in the close past. Not telling because, think it's ok, I really condemn this level of misleading ! I can accept, saying that it's not preferred because incomes would be really hard and very unpleasant but made a story that is completely not real is not less than a scam ! When ppl lie or fall silent to get advantages is what we call scam or cheat.
The one relevant thing about that is sadly the behaviour of our actual net-based community. Ppl are in read only mode (respect for the couple of exception ofc ! 🧠👀👍 ), simply believe everything what could be found, read or seen on the net. Sites, channels are also lost any demand for their content. I mean usually "copy - paste" article spreading is waht we seen many times clearly without even a single read through... So, doing a scam like this, simply left hidden for the masses ! Simply after the first official statements made and published. Community get it than handle it like a true, decent statement. And it became truth ! In ppl minds, like it or not and the more serious that usually You can't even convince because who are You ? Against the whole net. A last nobody with own flat earth theory... Fortunatelly there are small groups where ppl are still open for the underlying truth but sadly I don't think we hitting that number to deal with it...  
Btw I'm still curious about who is who in this case. I mean how highly Amd and / or other manufacturers are involved for this "statement" or point of view. 🤔


----------



## 1TM1

The Stilt said:


> using the hardware as long as it lasts and can be considered as relevant.


The Stilt, you are perhaps uniquely qualified, focusing on Asus boards and having the right skills and tools, to comment whether it is worth trying to mod the X370-Pro bios for 5xxx compatibility. The latest X470-Pro BIOS came out several days ago, and comparing it to the X370-Pro, structure could be similar, and thus portable. X470 one seems to have AGESA code twice. 
Can you comment whether the Asus X370-pro BIOS structures are amenable to porting in X470-pro capability to run 5xxx? Asrock (another manufacturer I consider big) suggest it could be done (X370 Taichi).


----------



## csf22able

The Stilt said:


> AMD and Intel decide which CPUs are supported on which platforms, not the ODMs who make the platforms (motherboards).


totally disagree with that, Asrock is an example that you are wrong



The Stilt said:


> And now you are bashing and harassing an ODM, because they refuse to modify (AFAIK) the AGESA code AMD provides, that by default only works on 400 and 500-series chipsets?


C6H with BIOSTAR x470gta bios works great (mobo's seonsors are different and led controller) but PCI, nvme, etc works perfecly
C6H with some Asrock bioses works good

Gigabyte users croflashing their b350 mobo's with b450 bios and CPU works great








AM4 ***BETA*** BIOS Thread (300/400 series) | GIGABYTE USA Forum


No Preview Available



forum.gigabyte.us







The Stilt said:


> The truth is,


- AMD is lying to us, ODM's are lying to us. 
A320 is NOT supported by AMD with ryzen3000 series (officially), but ALL ODM's supporting a320 with zen2 with a official bioses.


----------



## csf22able

1TM1 said:


> Asrock (another manufacturer I consider big) suggest it could be done (X370 Taichi).


almost all their x370, b350, a320 have such support for zen3. Asrock can decide, Asus is not.


----------



## csf22able

Alpi said:


> As it used to be. Intel did this multiple times in the close past


btw, Intel isn't very honest too, but it's more predictable, one socket - 2 generations, and when i buy intel - at least i know what to expect from them, when i bought AM4 - i though all AM4-motherboards can handle every generation of Zen with Agesa update, that's how AMD shows us in the beggining, they f*cked user's expectations with their marketing bul*****.


----------



## Alpi

csf22able said:


> btw, Intel isn't very honest too, but it's more predictable, one socket - 2 generations, and when i buy intel - at least i know what to expect from them, when i bought AM4 - i though all AM4-motherboards can handle every generation of Zen with Agesa update, that's how AMD shows us in the beggining, they f*cked user's expectations with their marketing bul*****.


I'm here too and because the very same thing just told that it was played with 6-7-8-9000 series. The very same. Told some nice visions about hw incompatibilityes, pin layouts and vrm designs (lol whatever it is  ) but the truth was like this with the 300 series boards and zen3 support.


----------



## The Stilt

csf22able said:


> - AMD is lying to us, ODM's are lying to us.


Lying about what?

A decision not to waste the limited resources on some ancient platform is not a lie, its a decision?


----------



## The Stilt

1TM1 said:


> The Stilt, you are perhaps uniquely qualified, focusing on Asus boards and having the right skills and tools, to comment whether it is worth trying to mod the X370-Pro bios for 5xxx compatibility. The latest X470-Pro BIOS came out several days ago, and comparing it to the X370-Pro, structure could be similar, and thus portable. X470 one seems to have AGESA code twice.
> Can you comment whether the Asus X370-pro BIOS structures are amenable to porting in X470-pro capability to run 5xxx? Asrock (another manufacturer I consider big) suggest it could be done (X370 Taichi).


I haven't looked into this, and I have no plans to do so either.
I haven't had the C6H or C7H boards available for years and I also consider it as a total waste of time.


----------



## Alpi

The Stilt said:


> Lying about what?
> 
> A decision not to waste the limited resources on some ancient platform is not a lie, its a decision?


It's not but I guess He thought the statements like this : "Coming to the 300-series motherboards, they are not going to support the Zen 3 microarchitecture. The slide confirms the incompatibility of the 300-series. This could mean that the users of 300-series motherboards have to upgrade their motherboards to gain the support for Ryzen 3rd gen processors. By that, they will gain support for the Zen 3 microarchitecture."

I mean any hw incompatibility. It's not true no matter if could be partly exact for some actual piece of board but not connected to the chipset itself.


----------



## csf22able

Alpi said:


> the very same thing just told that it was played with 6-7-8-9000 series.


not the same in marketing things, they always did one socket - 2gens, then new socket, and ppl expecting new socket every two generation, even it's not necessary to make it for new CPU's. AMD presented their AM4 as longterm life socket, so customer's expected support of new generations of CPU




__





The Exciting Future of AMD Socket AM4


In 2016, we made a pretty bold commitment to you: we would continue to support AMD Socket AM4 until 2020. It was a big promise, especially given what people were accustomed to with other platforms. In the four ensuing years, the humble Socket AM4 has been on an incredible trajectory: 4X more...




community.amd.com







The Stilt said:


> Lying about what?







__





The Exciting Future of AMD Socket AM4


In 2016, we made a pretty bold commitment to you: we would continue to support AMD Socket AM4 until 2020. It was a big promise, especially given what people were accustomed to with other platforms. In the four ensuing years, the humble Socket AM4 has been on an incredible trajectory: 4X more...




community.amd.com




"
*Q: What about (X pre-500 Series chipset)?
A:* AMD has no plans to introduce “Zen 3” architecture support for older chipsets. While we wish could enable full support for every processor on every chipset, the flash memory chips that store BIOS settings and support have capacity limitations. Given these limitations, and the unprecedented longevity of the AM4 socket, there will inevitably be a time and place where a transition to free up space is necessary—the AMD 500 Series chipsets are that time. "

LIE, even some x570 boards have 16mb roms, same as x370, same capacity. B550\A520 are limited by zen2\3 support (they cut older zen and zen+), big capacity, 32mb, bios filled with "FFFFFFFFFFF.....", awesome


----------



## digitalfrost

I've just upgraded from 1800X to 3900XT. Now I have a strange problem:

- Reboots trigger a hard turn-off turn-off

In the past, a normal reboot would simply restart the PC as expected, everything kept running. Now, it will shutdown, then start again. I dislike this very much because I have other devices running of the PC via master-slave power socket, and it surely can't be good for the hard disks that are installed.

e: BIOS 7403.


----------



## residentour

digitalfrost said:


> I've just upgraded from 1800X to 3900XT. Now I have a strange problem:
> 
> - Reboots trigger a hard turn-off turn-off
> 
> 
> e: BIOS 7403.


Upgrade BIOS to 7901. Some versions were doing that.


----------



## CentroX

The Stilt said:


> Lying about what?
> 
> A decision not to waste the limited resources on some ancient platform is not a lie, its a decision?


Ancient platform? There is no difference between X370 and X470


----------



## The Stilt

CentroX said:


> Ancient platform? There is no difference between X370 and X470


Except the node used for the chipset. Same thing with B550A and B550. Point being?


----------



## residentour

Tried newest released Asrock "B450M Pro4" and "B450M Pro 4 R2.0" Agesa 1.1.0.0 Patch D Bioses. All two have similar behaviour like "X370 Pro 4" and "B450 Pro 4". NVME is working for both. I expected Re-size BAR setting could appear after this "Patch D" version of Agesa but no go (maybe it is locked to CPU or real Asrock board hardware).


----------



## csf22able

The Stilt said:


> Except the node used for the chipset. Same thing with B550A and B550. Point being?


not the same thing, b550a have 0 lanes PCIE gen3\4 inside chipset, 6 vs 8 (b550) gen2, i.e b550a it's just b450
x370 and x470 have same number of lanes, usb's, sata's and so on, x470 have NOTHING to be more compatible with Zen3 (than x370)


----------



## csf22able

residentour said:


> Agesa 1.1.0.0 Patch D Bioses.


old agesa, waiting 1.1.9.0 from Asrock and Biostar for their x470\b450 mobo's, + wanna try new one from gigabyte, they had a lot of bugs in their old beta inside firmware for x470. BTW giga bios is better in terms of sensors and fan but they need to fix boot bugs (nvme and other things works fine for C6H).


----------



## Dollar

The Stilt said:


> I'm not entirely sure why people are so upset about.


Why is it hard to understand? You even said it yourself, money. Unless you're a boot licker this is not something consumers happily accept. ASUS doesn't want to pay their bios team to keep the board supported. It's the same socket with the same DDR4 and since it's the last processor generation to be released on AM4 it's not like it's going to continue to be a financial drain on ASUS further into the future. 

Do you know what will cause a real financial drain? Souring the brand name with your previous customers who spent money on flagship boards who will then go on to purchase competitors products for future generations because some of those competitors went the extra mile and respected their customers.


----------



## LuckyImperial

I think The Stilt added some serious validity to what Asus is doing, but I wish Asus would engage the community in a similarly transparent way. 

Perspective 1) Your a consumer and a product that has reached EOL is getting better EOL support than yours. It's fair to be a little frustrated, especially when it wasn't a cheap board. 
Perspective 2) Profit matters. Salaries need to get paid. 100 engineers at $100k/yr is $10mil/yr. The reality of the situation is that Asus has to move product to stay afloat. They don't have some huge billion dollar parachute to keep them afloat. Limiting legacy product support and focusing those engineers on better quality future products isn't something that should be demonized. Asus makes quality products.


----------



## unstableone

The Stilt said:


> I'm not entirely sure why people are so upset about.


*IF* AMD had not have mislead support _then_ there would be nothing to be upset about.

*AMD promised AM4 support through 2020*.
Then they backtracked and tried to pretend as if they never said it.
Ryzen 5000 arrived on AM4 at the end of 2020.

Excuses were made as to why it couldn't be done - rom size, x370 vs x470 differences.
It was proven false after Asrock made it possible on gen1 motherboards.

Should it be done? Probably not. Lots of gen1 motherboards were badly designed. All of them are several years old by now and might quickly die even if they get support.
But AMD made it seem like there would be support and didn't deliver. And essentially tried to pull an "Intel" after years of bashing them.

All this being said, no harassment is intended towards anyone.
Companies have been quiet, especially after Asrock has released their test bios.
We deserve to know if support is ever coming. For me personally, that "support" influences future purchases.

We are upset for good reason. We spent 150-200+ on a motherboard [*supported through 2020*] and don't want to spend 200_ again_ to have one that is equal with new cpu support. If not $300...
Is it going to be the same crapshow with am5??


----------



## csf22able

LuckyImperial said:


> Perspective 1) Your a consumer and a product that has reached EOL is getting better EOL support than yours.


problems with C6H started from the beginning, and after C7H being released things get even worse in terms of support (EOL started instantly) , Zen3 topic is just a final boiling point with C6H "support". + Aura software issues, sleep bug was not fixed. This all bashing towards Asus won't only because of Asrock made something better. Gigabyte, MSI, Biostar have no bios'es for old boards too, but their customers are not that angry for some reason...
anyway, lesson is learned, don't buy expensive Asus , waste of money


----------



## pipould

Well one of the main selling pints of am4 was the 2020+ support.

I don't see the point of keeping same socket and not getting the full thing esp the board supporting it (in our case, c6h).

Stilt is giving a fairly fair statement and as a tech expert / team manager in my own domain we could easily give the same explanations. Thus, when paying for high-end hardware you definitely expect more support that for lower end. It wouldn't shock me a prime mobo never gets updated. 

Issue with c6h is that nearly all bios are ****ed up, like, you don't need to cry for features, the base is ****ed up in the software (fan management etc).

I switch to a B550 Aorus Pro AC. You can upgrade the m2 wifi same way as c6h, bios is even more simple because they don't duplicate the AMD menu (clearer). I can't really comment on stability but it seems 1900FCLK is giving me issues with Resizable BAR... But this I wasn't able to test on ASUS (maybe there's also something with internal voltages of the CPU, I just did a 1:1 copy of my bios settings).

Ha yes, impossible to install radiator of SSD due to CPU waterblock....

But well, the c6h is a lovely board, ultra capable, but cripped by planned obsolescence wanted by a company, ASUS (other manufacturers do provide better long term support).

Sent from my Oneplus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Stilt

Dollar said:


> Why is it hard to understand? You even said it yourself, money. Unless you're a boot licker this is not something consumers happily accept. ASUS doesn't want to pay their bios team to keep the board supported. It's the same socket with the same DDR4 and since it's the last processor generation to be released on AM4 it's not like it's going to continue to be a financial drain on ASUS further into the future.
> 
> Do you know what will cause a real financial drain? Souring the brand name with your previous customers who spent money on flagship boards who will then go on to purchase competitors products for future generations because some of those competitors went the extra mile and respected their customers.


Why would any of the ODMs spend money to do something they are not required to do? We're not talking about the salvation army here. Especially when doing so would involve modifying the code stack (AGESA) that is supplied by AMD, due to the fact that there is no support for anything but 400 and 500-series chipsets included? Not much to be gained for the ODMs there to be honest, only a huge amount of potential issues in exhance for few points from people who cling to their 4 year old motherboards. DEMANDING an infinite, near corporate product level support for a consumer motherboard is ridiculous, especially when AMD has stated that the boards will be incompabile due to their chipsets (regardless if you can hack around it or not).


----------



## The Stilt

unstableone said:


> *IF* AMD had not have mislead support _then_ there would be nothing to be upset about.
> 
> *AMD promised AM4 support through 2020*.


Be that as it may, I fail to see how this would be the fault of the ODMs?

Sure, I'm certain that none of the ODMs shed any tears when AMD announced that support for 300-series board will be finally dropped, but regardless.


----------



## CentroX

The Stilt said:


> Why would any of the ODMs spend money to do something they are not required to do? We're not talking about the salvation army here. Especially when doing so would involve modifying the code stack (AGESA) that is supplied by AMD, due to the fact that there is no support for anything but 400 and 500-series chipsets included? Not much to be gained for the ODMs there to be honest, only a huge amount of potential issues in exhance for few points from people who cling to their 4 year old motherboards. DEMANDING an infinite, near corporate product level support for a consumer motherboard is ridiculous, especially when AMD has stated that the boards will be incompabile due to their chipsets (regardless if you can hack around it or not).


Well if asrock can, why not asus?


----------



## Denvys5

unstableone said:


> We are upset for good reason. We spent 150-200+ on a motherboard [*supported through 2020*] and don't want to spend 200_ again_ to have one that is equal with new cpu support. If not $300...


150? 200? С6E was going for 420$ at its release !!!! That was a ridiculous price for consumer grade motherboard.



The Stilt said:


> only a huge amount of potential issues in exhance for few points from people who cling to their 4 year old motherboards. DEMANDING an infinite, near corporate product level support for a consumer motherboard is ridiculous, especially when AMD has stated that the boards will be incompabile due to their chipsets (regardless if you can hack around it or not).


Well, tbh, this mobo was selling NEW with 3 YEAR WARRANTY in 2019. And sold it a lot, no question here. That means, user of this board can expect a warranty claim in freaking 2022 with that board.
And you know what`s more? This board was broken AF for whole its lifespan. Every bios version has some critical bug, that would allow a customer to return this board back and get full refund. You know who would pay those money? Maybe retailer selling near-EOL mobo? No, it will be compensated (to the retailer) by the manufacturer. Is there any motivation to employ engineers to work with a product that has constant risk of bringing million bucks in refunds? Of-cause not, it will blow away xd

It is not about infinite enterprise level support, no. A lot of whine was biased by how ****ty software on that board worked since forever and how other boards from other and THE SAME manufacturer got their software stack fixed ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Denvys5

I would suggest local enthusiasts to check out X470 Strix-F bios. Board has basically same peripherals as C6H and, more importantly, same memory topology, AFAIK the board is a cosmetic redesign of X370 Strix-F. I know that crossflashing is no-go, but maybe in comparing x370 and x470 strix there would be any progress in modding c6h


----------



## unstableone

The Stilt said:


> Be that as it may, I fail to see how this would be the fault of the ODMs?
> 
> Sure, I'm certain that none of the ODMs shed any tears when AMD announced that support for 300-series board will be finally dropped, but regardless.


It isnt their fault _directly_, BUT they are not blameless either imo.

x370 and x470 are essentially the same. they could make ryzen 5000 run on x370 but chose not to.
there are 16MB b450/x470 that have support

I wish AMD would have been true to their word. But they decided to start being anti-consumer when they started being popular.


----------



## vividshock

I think we should all make a concerted effort to complain to Asus to get what we want. I can only keep the complaining up until microcenter picks up stock on zen 3 as I most likely will buy it with a great discount on motherboards.


----------



## jamarinas

Hey guys! I think only time will tell. We know it works. Apart from waiting for ASUS to eventually support it, there are others who are probably working and trying to discover how successfully boot C6H with the newest AGESA.

Remember,

1. People were able to boot Coffee Lake on Z170. We speculated before that it works and someone was able to test it. After sometime, there was a guide in Win-Raid how to do it. Oh and someone was running i7-9900K(P0) on Maximus VIII Formula for a year (from Win-Raid). I think Intel is a bit stricter about this. I read a few guides and saw that pin insulation (tape mod probably) was required.

2. People were able to boot LGA771 Core 2 based Xeons on LGA775 with a sticker mod (to swap 2 pins), some BIOS microcode mod and actually either shaving the socket key or milling the Xeon to fit the key of LGA775 socket. (Wild) _<< I've done this, E5450 on P45. Did the sticker mod and milled my Xeon to fit the 775 socket. >>_

Maybe those that have time can checkout the BIOS mod to boot Coffee Lake and maybe apply some steps for our C6H.


----------



## 1TM1

Considering mods "as a total waste of time" is the line where enthusiasm ends. Maybe @Reous, @1usmus, and possibly @chew* (left OCN for xtremesystems) could suggest a way to mod Asus. There may be more. Who'd done it for Asrock?


----------



## jamarinas

*EDIT:*
I did some poking in this 7901 bios of C6H (to the right is the ASRock X370 6.61).










Green highlight is probably the Bulldozer based AM4 and the Red highlight is Zen 3 (00AXXXXX).

Any inputs anyone?

I might try to modify some bios first from my Asrock AB350M Pro4 to check. I only have an A8-9500 to test so I might give support to this older CPU to newer BIOSes to test.


----------



## jamarinas

Hi again,

So I played around with this tool and got Renior microcode inside the BIOS. I also did "F" (find and replace). I am unable to test though. I don't have any Renior CPU. I will try this method first with my AB350M Pro4. I have an EZ2019+ tool with 1.8v adapter.










Also, we have a problem too because the Zen3 ucode is 6KB long.









Bulldozer/Excavator ucode is 3KB long.









Of course, like what we already know, we can fit these Zen 3 modules inside the BIOS (while removing A8-9XXX and Zen 1 support).

Any inputs?


----------



## GeorgeKps

vividshock said:


> I think we should all make a concerted effort to complain to Asus to get what we want. I can only keep the complaining up until microcenter picks up stock on zen 3 as I most likely will buy it with a great discount on motherboards.


I am almost 100% certain that even then, nothing will happen. I've complained in the Asus forums for their software problems numerous times. I also suggested they made some changes to make their peripherals (keyboards, mice etc) work better with Aura Sync for example. There was a reply of the "the software team has specific targets (like adding new products support) and these can't be changed" type. In all, the forums moderators couldn't care less what people want and need. Hell, even Asus can't provide proper help through their own support pages and FAQs. 

I strongly believe Asus has lost its focus trying to be involved in everything. They make so many products, it's only natural to ngaf after they're released. Imo, Asus' product portfolio is a clusterfuck with so many different series and models, you just lose focus.


----------



## number9_1982

only adding microcode to bios is not enough to get it working.


----------



## tivook

The Stilt said:


> I'm not entirely sure why people are so upset about.
> 
> It's not like ASUS has promised support for this board, that they would now be failing to deliver.
> 
> AMD and Intel decide which CPUs are supported on which platforms, not the ODMs who make the platforms (motherboards).
> In this case, AMD decided that 5000-series CPUs won't be supported on 300-series chipsets. Regardless, if supporting the 5000-series sufficiently is actually possible on these chipsets or not.
> 
> In my opinion, that was absolutely the correct decision for two reasons: With only couple of exceptions, the 300-series motherboards were pretty horrible especially in terms of DRAM and PCIe signalling and the NOR flash size. The second aspect was the fairness towards the ODMs. The 300-series chipsets already supported three different CPU generations, which in the recent history is totally unheard of. So if the ODMs have to choose (which they typically do, timeframe wise) if they rather develop solid AMD motherboards, which they have to support for 3+ years, or similar Intel motherboards that need to be actively supported for two years or less, which scenario do you think will be more appealing to the ODMs given their profit per sold product before the expenses is the same?
> 
> And now you are bashing and harassing an ODM, because they refuse to modify (AFAIK) the AGESA code AMD provides, that by default only works on 400 and 500-series chipsets?
> Not to mention, that doing so will not only require pouring even more resources into a design that hasn't produced a cent in FOUR YEARS, but also compromises the relationship the company has with AMD, since it would directly contradict with the previously made and set statements and policies. Some of the smaller ODMs have done this either for internal purposes or to score few points, but generally in my experience, these companies do not have the same level of a relationship with the CPU manufacturers to begin with, and therefore they can get away with some of the more unorthodox stuff.
> 
> Generally speaking, I'm all in favour of using the hardware as long as it lasts and can be considered as relevant. Regardless if achieving that occasionally requires even a hack or two.
> However, what I am truly disgusted about is the "entitled to" attitude people are having about the subject. The truth is, none of the ODMs who now "fail" to support 5000-series CPUs on 300-series motherboard, be it ASUS or any other ODM owe you anything. And if paying a couple hundred of dollars or euros for a current gen. motherboard that is technically superior, every few years is too much of an investment, maybe trying a different brand is actually a good idea.
> 
> Ps. I don't work for ASUS. That being said, I use ASUS motherboard almost exclusively and generally don't pay for my motherboards.
> Make whatever you want out of it, in terms of my potential bias. In any case, I'd suggest everyone to adjust their attitude and stop harassing some poor tech support who has no way to affect either the policies of his / her employer, let alone the policies of another company.


Long story short, you are sponsored by ASUS and get your motherboards from them for free.

Why did you even bother replying? You want to continue getting free stuff and this post was the only thing that would ensure the possibility of that happening.

You're like that poor North Korean citizen cheering when the great leader is rolling by in his Rolls Royce, cheering no matter what because it's demanded of you.


----------



## jamarinas

number9_1982 said:


> only adding microcode to bios is not enough to get it working.


Oh. I was thinking if I could find the block of the AGESA, we can replace it all together. However, upon poking around, I saw that people are adding some microcodes, at least for Bulldozer (AM3/+'s) and getting them to boot.

Hmm, any more ideas? 

You really got to miss the community and them working together to get something working.


----------



## Alpi

jamarinas said:


> Hey guys! I think only time will tell. We know it works. Apart from waiting for ASUS to eventually support it, there are others who are probably working and trying to discover how successfully boot C6H with the newest AGESA.
> 
> Remember,
> 
> 1. People were able to boot Coffee Lake on Z170. We speculated before that it works and someone was able to test it. After sometime, there was a guide in Win-Raid how to do it. Oh and someone was running i7-9900K(P0) on Maximus VIII Formula for a year (from Win-Raid). I think Intel is a bit stricter about this. I read a few guides and saw that pin insulation (tape mod probably) was required.
> 
> 2. People were able to boot LGA771 Core 2 based Xeons on LGA775 with a sticker mod (to swap 2 pins), some BIOS microcode mod and actually either shaving the socket key or milling the Xeon to fit the key of LGA775 socket. (Wild) _<< I've done this, E5450 on P45. Did the sticker mod and milled my Xeon to fit the 775 socket. >>_
> 
> Maybe those that have time can checkout the BIOS mod to boot Coffee Lake and maybe apply some steps for our C6H.


There are boards with 6-7-8-9000 support "out of box" ! Even with Ddr3 mems !


----------



## Denvys5

1TM1 said:


> @1usmus


Meh, this guy is not the one we would need. He told me "Those boards are totally not compatible, if you can`t buy a newer one that is your problem" in a particularly rude manner.


----------



## unstableone

Denvys5 said:


> Meh, this guy is not the one we would need. He told me "Those boards are totally not compatible, if you can`t buy a newer one that is your problem" in a particularly rude manner.


He also had a public tweet on May 20, 2020:

@1usmus


> I'll open the curtain. This board will have Zen 3 support.


he backtracked hard and didnt end up doing it

nothing against the guy, he owes us nothing.
AMD is the one that owes us

just sucks, that was the 2nd time it seemed like c6h was going to get support only to have it thrown in the trash


----------



## number9_1982

jamarinas said:


> Oh. I was thinking if I could find the block of the AGESA, we can replace it all together. However, upon poking around, I saw that people are adding some microcodes, at least for Bulldozer (AM3/+'s) and getting them to boot.
> 
> Hmm, any more ideas?
> 
> You really got to miss the community and them working together to get something working.


i think best chances are using ASRock Taichi X470 Bios, removing all setup related modules and not needed drivers and insert setup modules and all depedencies and drivers from asus 16mb rom file like (ROG STRIX B450 F GAMING).
it would be much easier once asrock and asus release bios versions based on same agesa (1.0.1.9 or 1.0.2.0).

other idea
splitting 32mb C7H rom into 2 16mb roms and get it working on C6H. when i try this way it always gets problems while booting (Q-Code 7A)
C7H rom have 2 independed 16mb rom areas. The reason is Old Ryzen CPUs cant access more than 16mb rom.
1st for old cpus
2nd for newer cpus


----------



## terranx

Really disappointing to see Asus doesn't care about its customers. I've been loyal to them since the nForce 2 days, but I'm done. 

Seems like the only path forward for those of us who were foolish enough to buy the C6H is bios modding. Guess it's time to start reading up on the technical docs for agesa, uefi, etc.


----------



## Denvys5

unstableone said:


> he backtracked hard and didnt end up doing it


coz it is not up to him. It was asus internal conversation. I had a glimpse on a similar information, but about whole X370 line-up (which has some proof based on bios versions in summer 2020)



unstableone said:


> nothing against the guy, he owes us nothing.


That is true, but the attitude...



unstableone said:


> AMD is the one that owes us
> 
> just sucks, that was the 2nd time it seemed like c6h was going to get support only to have it thrown in the trash


Questionable. It is not up to AMD to decide which chipset to support (no matter what people say about AMD been "bad"). But it is up to AMD to take responsibility on implementing and securing those decisions.


----------



## jamarinas

Alpi said:


> There are boards with 6-7-8-9000 support "out of box" ! Even with Ddr3 mems !


Right!

Don't get me wrong here, I was referring to those mainstream ones. Those that said they will never be compatible. There are those boards with no brands that can do all these. Even the aforementioned mobile chip (i7-4720HQ) that was soldered some PCB that can be used on a desktop 1150. Again, wild.



number9_1982 said:


> i think best chances are using ASRock Taichi X470 Bios, removing all setup related modules and not needed drivers and insert setup modules and all depedencies and drivers from asus 16mb rom file like (ROG STRIX B450 F GAMING).
> it would be much easier once asrock and asus release bios versions based on same agesa (1.0.1.9 or 1.0.2.0).
> 
> other idea
> splitting 32mb C7H rom into 2 16mb roms and get it working on C6H. when i try this way it always gets problems while booting (Q-Code 7A)
> C7H rom have 2 independed 16mb rom areas. The reason is Old Ryzen CPUs cant access more than 16mb rom.
> 1st for old cpus
> 2nd for newer cpus


Yeah, I think this is possible too, without much alterations, we will just be inserting and removing modules. If we can just pinpoint the right ones, we can have a compatible BIOS.

Another would just be stripping support of the APUs on C6H and inserting all the Zen modules in.










Look, we have the VBIOS for Raven Ridge? Picasso and Carrizo here, but this thing never got a video output port to start with.









_(photo: Asus ROG Crosshair VI Hero Review)_

Maybe we can chop that up.

Anyone who has some knowledge on how to know which ones to check, replace or extract? or Anyone who knows which correct tool to use on how to identify the modules? Those BIOS days are easier. I remember replacing NVRAID.ROM on my DFI NF4 SLI-DR.


----------



## Denvys5

jamarinas said:


> Look, we have the VBIOS for Raven Ridge? Picasso and Carrizo here, but this thing never got a video output port to start with.


Coz asus engineers are lazy and just took same build-config as it was for X370 Strix-F, or smth like that. Officially, board DOES NOT support those CPUs. But I believe there is a way to use iGPU as compute target with this board (using different gpu to get video output)


----------



## Rainmaker91

tivook said:


> Long story short, you are sponsored by ASUS and get your motherboards from them for free.
> 
> Why did you even bother replying? You want to continue getting free stuff and this post was the only thing that would ensure the possibility of that happening.
> 
> You're like that poor North Korean citizen cheering when the great leader is rolling by in his Rolls Royce, cheering no matter what because it's demanded of you.


A rather unfair assesment to be honest. Being sponsored in some way doesn't imediatly disqualify them from voicing their opinion. They even mentioned that they didn't pay for the boards themselves, something they absolutelly didn't have to mention to start with.

The simple fact is this:

The motherboard is old, and continuing to support it is way past diminishing returns for Asus at this point.
They promised us nothing related to zen3 support on these boards. 2020 was mentioned, and with renior and the zen2 XT CPUs AMD technically kept that promise.
Could Asus make the motherboard support zen3? Most likely yes. The question is, should they? At this point it's a question of dedicating technical staff to work on a board that is way past EOL, and focusing on moifying something that AMD has explicitly said that will not support zen3. So you are not only having to dedicate personel that is more profitable to have focus on newer products, and not only that you will have to make experiemental stuff that goes against what AMD wants.

Sure there are others that do implement support, but just because one or two goes out of their way to do so that doesn't mean that all the other ones have to do it.

To be clear here, I am not defending the way that Asus is handeling this. And I most certainly will not be the one to sing Asus' praises, but all this whining about something that no-one promised and most never expected is ridiculous.


----------



## tivook

Rainmaker91 said:


> A rather unfair assesment to be honest. Being sponsored in some way doesn't imediatly disqualify them from voicing their opinion. They even mentioned that they didn't pay for the boards themselves, something they absolutelly didn't have to mention to start with.
> 
> The simple fact is this:
> 
> The motherboard is old, and continuing to support it is way past diminishing returns for Asus at this point.
> They promised us nothing related to zen3 support on these boards. 2020 was mentioned, and with renior and the zen2 XT CPUs AMD technically kept that promise.
> Could Asus make the motherboard support zen3? Most likely yes. The question is, should they? At this point it's a question of dedicating technical staff to work on a board that is way past EOL, and focusing on moifying something that AMD has explicitly said that will not support zen3. So you are not only having to dedicate personel that is more profitable to have focus on newer products, and not only that you will have to make experiemental stuff that goes against what AMD wants.
> 
> Sure there are others that do implement support, but just because one or two goes out of their way to do so that doesn't mean that all the other ones have to do it.
> 
> To be clear here, I am not defending the way that Asus is handeling this. And I most certainly will not be the one to sing Asus' praises, but all this whining about something that no-one promised and most never expected is ridiculous.


You don't have your own business, reading this message tells me that because if you did have your own business you'd know the value of a happy customer.

It might cost you a few dollars but in the long run you'll make it back tenfold because the customer will remain with you.

Old or not, it's a small price for asus to pay.


----------



## Rainmaker91

tivook said:


> You don't have your own business, reading this message tells me that because if you did have your own business you'd know the value of a happy customer.
> 
> It might cost you a few dollars but in the long run you'll make it back tenfold because the customer will remain with you.
> 
> Old or not, it's a small price for asus to pay.


I do not, do you?

At the end of the day the number of people actually complaining about this is miniscule compared to the amount of people who actually buy stuff from Asus day to day. I doubt they will even see a dent in their profits from this at all.


----------



## jamarinas

Well, I think people can just move on and get some B550 and call it a day, but some are interested in such configuration, me included. It is not even the hardware that are incompatible here. We saw it working using BIOSes from other companies so it is far from impossible.

We've seen people running AM3 CPUs in AM2 motherboards without a split supply and we even had a community about it. It's just sad to hear that some people (not pertaining to anyone) now are unenthusiastic in playing around and getting dirty with these things anymore. Okay, the manufacturer didn't want to support it, but with the enthusiasm of a community, there is still support. When the community dies, it is game over.


----------



## Rainmaker91

jamarinas said:


> Well, I think people can just move on and get some B550-F and call it a day, but some are interested in such configuration, me included. It is not even the hardware that are incompatible here. We saw it working using BIOSes from other companies so it is far from impossible.
> 
> We've seen people running AM3 CPUs in AM2 motherboards without a split supply and we even had a community about it. It's just sad to hear that some people (not pertaining to anyone) now are unenthusiastic in playing around and getting dirty with these things anymore. Okay, the manufacturer didn't want to support it, but with the enthusiasm of a community, there is still support. When the community dies, it is game over.


I think we agree on most points there.

It's unlikely to change, so it's best to just move on and get a 5xx series board if you want zen3. It's not really advised to run a daily system with a hacked together bios to start with either, so even if it did work it's not exactly something I personally would feel comfortable running 24/7.

As for modding... It all comes down to what people are interested in doing. I'm sure there are a few that want to mod this board, but the really talented ones are very likely working on newer stuff and hacking stuff that would make a bit more sense. As for the AM3 and AM2 thing... That was something that was supported from the factory, so it was hardly needed to hack in the first place. My DFI 790FX board is fully ready to take an AM3 CPU, though at the moment I am running a 9950BE in it instead.

I do get the concern that modding is dying out. I doubt it is, but I have a sneaking suspision that people who actually mod stuff don't come to forums anymore. Forums are a dying medium sadly, and I have seen OCN dwindle in popularity over the 6 years (and more than a decade lurking) of me being a member here.


----------



## Brko

jamarinas said:


> Well, I think people can just move on and get some B550-F and call it a day, but some are interested in such configuration, me included. It is not even the hardware that are incompatible here. We saw it working using BIOSes from other companies so it is far from impossible.
> 
> We've seen people running AM3 CPUs in AM2 motherboards without a split supply and we even had a community about it. It's just sad to hear that some people (not pertaining to anyone) now are unenthusiastic in playing around and getting dirty with these things anymore. Okay, the manufacturer didn't want to support it, but with the enthusiasm of a community, there is still support. When the community dies, it is game over.


I hear you. BIOS modding is dying art like real CPU overclocking. 12 years ago, to overclock E8400 45nm Wolfdale on lets say P5Q-E Asus P45 board (got that combo) on 4.2+GHz, you have to set many parameters, be familiar and careful with all those settings and what they meant and lost quite a lot of time testing its stability.

Couple of years later we have what? Intel K procesors "increase multy and bump up the core voltage". On AMD almost same thing.

We got older and younger ones are not interested in such work so it is dying art if not dead already.

But nevertheless, l admire your work and passion to try to create Zen3 BIOS for C6H  keep it up


----------



## jamarinas

Rainmaker91 said:


> It's not really advised to run a daily system with a hacked together bios to start with either, so even if it did work it's not exactly something I personally would feel comfortable running 24/7.


Well, I still do. It what makes it exciting. If it works and stable, It makes me happy. Getting some B550 and calling it a day is boring.



Rainmaker91 said:


> As for modding... It all comes down to what people are interested in doing. I'm sure there are a few that want to mod this board, but the really talented ones are very likely working on newer stuff and hacking stuff that would make a bit more sense.


Probably.



Rainmaker91 said:


> As for the AM3 and AM2 thing... That was something that was supported from the factory, so it was hardly needed to hack in the first place. My DFI 790FX board is fully ready to take an AM3 CPU, though at the moment I am running a 9950BE in it instead.


Actually, I was referring to the M2N-series. I remember that community and I did run that configuration before. Well it was "supported", but we have to admit that there is a hardware limitation. Not all Phenoms are supported. Thubans required the split plane power design. ASUS did release a beta BIOS if I remember correctly.

ASRock did support Zen 3 in 300-series chipsets and we know that 300-series are essentially 400-series chipsets as well. 



Rainmaker91 said:


> I do get the concern that modding is dying out. I doubt it is, but I have a sneaking suspision that people who actually mod stuff don't come to forums anymore. Forums are a dying medium sadly, and I have seen OCN dwindle in popularity over the 6 years (and more than a decade lurking) of me being a member here.


I do follow the forums even before, years and years back. It is just only now I actually signed-up and started posting. I agree. Some of them moved-on and do some other things.


----------



## Rainmaker91

jamarinas said:


> Well, I still do. It what makes it exciting. If it works and stable, It makes me happy. Getting some B550 and calling it a day is boring.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I was referring to the M2N-series. I remember that community and I did run that configuration before. Well it was "supported", but we have to admit that there is a hardware limitation. Not all Phenoms are supported. Thubans required the split plane power design. ASUS did release a beta BIOS if I remember correctly.
> 
> ASRock did support Zen 3 in 300-series chipsets and we know that 300-series are essentially 400-series chipsets as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I do follow the forums even before, years and years back. It is just only now I actually signed-up and started posting. I agree. Some of them moved-on and do some other things.


All fair points. And as long as it's not critical system functions modded hardware can be fun. It's just a massive chore to deal with if it's a system that needs to be operational at all times. Kinda the reason I only run mild overclocks when I first decide to overclock anything too.

I was never all that good at doing things back when I first got my 9950BE. It was the first CPU that I actually purchased for my own money and I was not all that good at doing anything with it past getting it to work, which was a challenge in itself since it was the 140w part from launch day. Sadly the board I got back then isn't operational anymore, so I got a nice DFI UT 790fx M2R Lanparty ( DFI UT 790FX-M2R - LANPARTY - motherboard - ATX - Socket AM2+ - AMD 790FX Specs) to plop it into for my retro rig.

Anyway, it was never the modding that I saw as an issue here. Mostly that it seemed that people somehow felt entitled to this old platform supporting zen3, which honestly irked me and made me feel I needed to speak out.


----------



## jamarinas

Brko said:


> I hear you. BIOS modding is dying art like real CPU overclocking. 12 years ago, to overclock E8400 45nm Wolfdale on lets say P5Q-E Asus P45 board (got that combo) on 4.2+GHz, you have to set many parameters, be familiar and careful with all those settings and what they meant and lost quite a lot of time testing its stability.


Yeah!! You BSEL it first so you get to overclock the CPU without messing up dividers and you get to keep your memory clock in-check. Then go from there, increase the bus clock 1MHz at a time, you hit a wall, increase the voltage. Somewhere along the way, you get satisfied and refine your settings. 



Brko said:


> But nevertheless, l admire your work and passion to try to create Zen3 BIOS for C6H


I am just leaning on the experiences I had before, during the A64/AM2/775 days. I try to and it is different now. Some of the people here might be more knowledgeable in doing these. As I've posted, I tried poking around to see whatever. Maybe generate some ideas for others who know.


----------



## jamarinas

Rainmaker91 said:


> All fair points. And as long as it's not critical system functions modded hardware can be fun. It's just a massive chore to deal with if it's a system that needs to be operational at all times. Kinda the reason I only run mild overclocks when I first decide to overclock anything too.
> 
> I was never all that good at doing things back when I first got my 9950BE. It was the first CPU that I actually purchased for my own money and I was not all that good at doing anything with it past getting it to work, which was a challenge in itself since it was the 140w part from launch day. Sadly the board I got back then isn't operational anymore, so I got a nice DFI UT 790fx M2R Lanparty ( DFI UT 790FX-M2R - LANPARTY - motherboard - ATX - Socket AM2+ - AMD 790FX Specs) to plop it into for my retro rig.


I can't help to share!










Too bad FX's are still too expensive now. It got a A64 3200+ and an A64 X2 3800+, all in 939 goodies. I modded the BIOS of the NF4 SLI-DR to have the last NVRAID.ROM and set some defaults so I don't have to re-set them after a clearing CMOS. Planning to house this thing inside some tempered glass case, RGB!! (oh should be UV) and some GTX1050 Ti.

Times when people are happy getting a 1T or a CAS2 stable, and beating SuperPI.



Rainmaker91 said:


> people somehow felt entitled


Yeah, this!


----------



## Cellar Dweller

jamarinas said:


> I can't help to share!
> 
> View attachment 2473973
> 
> 
> Too bad FX's are still too expensive now. It got a A64 3200+ and an A64 X2 3800+, all in 939 goodies. I modded the BIOS of the NF4 SLI-DR to have the last NVRAID.ROM and set some defaults so I don't have to re-set them after a clearing CMOS. Planning to house this thing inside some tempered glass case, RGB!! (oh should be UV) and some GTX1050 Ti.
> 
> Times when people are happy getting a 1T or a CAS2 stable, and beating SuperPI.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, this!


I remember those days using a Hex Editor and doing the BIOS rom for the RAID stuff. I had fun doing that. I too have all my old boards and old Procs. Problem with what I had they stopped supporting the non-x64 chips. I couldn't even use LINUX on them anymore since they dropped support for 32 bit procs. I turned all my old systems in to some form of LINUX system. I now have 2 1090T the old Bulldozers before Ryzen was released. Those now are my 2 Linux systems. Still quite fast too. Those were my top systems before I bought into the Ryzen.  I was thinking it would be similar to adding AGESA to the BIOS's going forward so that they'd keep moving those along too. I see you've done or are trying what I stated folks should be trying to do many posts back. I guess things just aren't as easy as they used to be. I could see taking out all the CPU code that no one cares about and leaving just like Ryzen 3 and 5 series only. This making room of course. Adding latest AGESA. Well I think with all the right people in place it could be done and will just be a matter of time. I went from 1800x to 3950x. Funny too because I've yet to see a stable BIOS except maybe one of the very first being 1200. Well good luck to you, I'd love to see someone cracking the support.  Another feature I just was reading about not coming to X370 is the Resizable BAR.


----------



## Conker1970

I see this about Zen 3 support very differently.
When u see such B450 Boards ala Gigabyte B450-VDH2(my sons mainboard) being supported upto AGESA 1.1.9.0 yet eine very good board like CH6 not being supported is a slap in the teeth. a Huge one.

About B550 Board yes i can afford one BUT cant use all my Harddrives etc and alone changing the board new installing Os etc is a lot of work after work(I see enough IT the whole day LOL)
What makes this now worse is Resize Bar.

about 4 Gen of Intel Boards are being supported yet by AMD only 2 . Nvidia wants to implement its solution for 3xxx graphic cards yet X370 users are being left out AGAIN.
No we should pressure AMD /Asus into at least doing a BIOS for Resize Bar. We all know its technically possible...
Plus short term no loss of profits but long term ... Many enthusiasts are already saying loud no more Asus Boards. these boards arent 60€ boards they are high end boards.
Do AMD really think these users who spend more than most are gonna buy new boards etc.
Losing too money later on people not upgrading (Nvidia had this problem with RTx 2xxx Series there was no reason for GTx 1070/80 users to upgrade!)

May as well buy an INTEL system next time cause the reasons for buying AMD with this kind of support isnt customer friendly anymore.

And yes i am salty about it. BTW Asus are still selling the Crosshair VI Extreme on their German Webshop so much for being EOL

ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VI EXTREME Gamin Mainboard kaufen | ASUS Webshop


----------



## FlapsInTheNight

I have been thinking about this situation for a while (a lot), I even reached ASUS and got a good answer about this situation (typical business BS).

Anyway, both sides have good points, we like them or not.

We should not look for a guilty party or fight against. We should look for a solution (win-win situation) in all areas.

It would be such a legendary ending for C6H to get a working BIOS with 5000-series support (without those known bugs).

If I could be part of making that BIOS happen, I would join right in. It will have only positive outcomes (personally, on company level and from the customer base).

That would be a real win-win situation. On the other hand, knowing I could do it, and still not do it...I would not like myself a lot.

We need real enthusiasm on this from persons who have been on this and who can make this happen. You know who you are. 

Talk to each other, build a team, share information, hack this BIOS for the community!


----------



## csf22able

Cellar Dweller said:


> Another feature I just was reading about not coming to X370 is the Resizable BAR.


when it's actually works on C6H after crossflashing with some bios'es =)


----------



## Cellar Dweller

Here's some fun reading. UEFI Programming - First Steps


----------



## unstableone

Conker1970 said:


> I see this about Zen 3 support very differently.
> When u see such B450 Boards ala Gigabyte B450-VDH2(my sons mainboard) being supported upto AGESA 1.1.9.0 yet eine very good board like CH6 not being supported is a slap in the teeth. a Huge one.
> 
> About B550 Board yes i can afford one BUT cant use all my Harddrives etc and alone changing the board new installing Os etc is a lot of work after work(I see enough IT the whole day LOL)
> What makes this now worse is Resize Bar.


I would buy a non-Asus x570
but
have to spend ~300 to get one that supports SLI and 8 sata ports. 
b550 does not support sli (currently still using since you cant buy graphics cards)

probably a unique scenario. 
but $300 for a motherboard, with a limited life socket, is crazy


----------



## csf22able

with some sort of programming C6H could be a better board, i've noticed that i had better RAM OC with many Asrock BIOSes i've tried, Biostar bios have all things work but OC is less effective comparing to original Asus bios
using Taichi isn't good idea, nvme doesn't work with both of them (separate nvme-controller?)
but the main thing is AGESA, we don't need bad beta's from AMD, and we need to keep up updates 'cause new Zen3's coming this year So i think 1.1.9.0 should be a starting point for bringing zen3-support to C6H


----------



## Pilotasso

The Stilt said:


> Why would any of the ODMs spend money to do something they are not required to do? We're not talking about the salvation army here. Especially when doing so would involve modifying the code stack (AGESA) that is supplied by AMD, due to the fact that there is no support for anything but 400 and 500-series chipsets included? Not much to be gained for the ODMs there to be honest, only a huge amount of potential issues in exhance for few points from people who cling to their 4 year old motherboards. DEMANDING an infinite, near corporate product level support for a consumer motherboard is ridiculous, especially when AMD has stated that the boards will be incompabile due to their chipsets (regardless if you can hack around it or not).





The Stilt said:


> Be that as it may, I fail to see how this would be the fault of the ODMs?
> 
> Sure, I'm certain that none of the ODMs shed any tears when AMD announced that support for 300-series board will be finally dropped, but regardless.


@Stilt
All true points. But those I believe are not the point. The point is, other bands are giving 300 series customers, even low end boards 5000 CPU support, including 5950X and ASUS are not. Therefore ASUS risks being written off customers shortlists as the least useful life and least supported brand, and that regardless of the hardware Quality which is usually overkill and not really useful anyway as it was demonstrated.

In short, ASUS rep is at stake.


----------



## Conker1970

Pilotasso said:


> @Stilt
> All true points. But those I believe are not the point. The point is, other bands are giving 300 series customers, even low end boards 5000 CPU support, including 5950X and ASUS are not. Therefore ASUS risks being written off customers shortlists as the least future proof and least supported brand, and that regardless of the hardware Quality which is usually overkill and not really useful anyway as it was demonstrated.
> 
> In short, ASUS rep is at stake.



Not just that in the end Asus will LOSE money cause the enthusiasts who spend more than an average user will go elsewhere.

As in my earlier post a crappy B450 can use a Zen 3 yet a high end X370 cant...


----------



## csf22able

Pilotasso said:


> hardware Quality which is usually overkill


nowadays it's not, imho, Giga and MSI are generally better at the moment, Asus has some strong points with x370 boards but lost everything with time (good support, good hardware, good price), while other brands made a huge boost


----------



## Cellar Dweller

From what I've seen is Asrock, MSI, Gigabyte are the ways to go future wise. Even price wise, unless you want the top board. Top boards are really not worth it anymore. I've always topped my boards. I'll probably start doing the Mid-Level going forward. Put that extra money to something else.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Well, they got me guys. I randomly had $200 left in the budget this week so I pulled the trigger on a TUF X570 as my conclusion of the AM4 socket. This should hold me out until a matured DDR5 chipset comes out.

I'll pass off my Crosshair to a buddy who needs a build.


----------



## Brko

Cellar Dweller said:


> From what I've seen is Asrock, MSI, Gigabyte are the ways to go future wise. Even price wise, unless you want the top board. Top boards are really not worth it anymore. I've always topped my boards. I'll probably start doing the Mid-Level going forward. Put that extra money to something else.


+1 on that case of not buying top boards anymore.

But what I need from my board is Post-Code display and BIOS flashback button on the back. And on B550, only expensive boards have them. ASRock have Post Code display on 200EUR boards, but do not have BIOS flashback button so that partially sucks. ASRock, Gigabyte, Asus and MSI have that on 250+ EUR boards (Taichi, Aorus Master, E Gaming Strix and Unify).

Crosshair VI Hero was paid less than 250 EUR in April 2017 a month after its release and it was flagship board with all the bells and whistles. That's why is so hard for me to get rid of her. Now I wish I bought Asus X370 Prime Pro which was my first pick. I would already throw her out of the window and buy a new one. But Post Code and BIOS Flashback buttons are mandatory on my MBO.


----------



## Ramad

The Crosshair 6 is a crippled motherboard, the hardware looks good, but the motherboard is crippled. It could be traces or bad signal integrity, so don't expect ASUS to keep it alive.

You will not know how bad the CH6 is if you have not tried other motherboards.

I owned and used the CH6 for a year from May 2017 to May or June 2018, then traded it for a Gigabyte x370 K7 and I could immediately see the difference in stability, memory training and boot speed (my posts and stability tests are in the K7 thread). I have sold the K7 last month after using it for 2½ years with no issues and bought an MSI X570 Tomahawk.

My advice, let the CH6 die and get yourself a B550 if you don't need an X570 motherboard.

Regrading ASUS repetition, they would not mind bad repetition, because they have learned over the years that people may get angry but will end up buying ASUS motherboards again, and they have members in several forums to promote and help them sell their motherboards, you will not be able to miss them, they will be the first to post informations about their "new purchased" motherboards.

I received a pair of Crucial Ballistix 3200MT/s yesterday and ran a stability test with my 2700X @ 4.2GHz (1.375V), RAM @3800MT/s (1.35V) and SOC at 1V. This is 60 loops (3 hours) of LinpackXtreme using 10GB of RAM. This is to let you know what to expect from a midrange motherboard as the MSI Tomahawk.


----------



## csf22able

Brko said:


> BIOS flashback button on the back.


even low-end boards with a520 have it nowadays, MSI has it long time ago and now Gigabyte is using that button for many cheapest a520 mobo's (though some a520 have it on the back, and some on mobo PCB). But feature itself is kinda typical so it even strange to see that Asrock ignoring that button for cheap boards. For example cheapest on the market - A520M S2H (rev. 1.0) Key Features | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
but post code display is still for boards above mid-level


----------



## csf22able

Ramad said:


> You will not know how bad the CH6 is if you have not tried other motherboards.


we know buddy, marketing crap from Asus was very strong and C6H IRL is really weak comparing to many old mobo's (even with x370 chipset), it's strong on paper but weak on usage



Ramad said:


> My advice, let the CH6 die and get yourself a B550 if you don't need an X570 motherboard.


i want, but there are no (at least official) support for my ryzen 2600 in case of b550, and x570 is useless spend of money

AMD is like Intel, even if they didn't change socket there is similar concept with a different sauce "one chipset - support for 2 generations", and then pain, only pain, can't even use new mobo with old ryzen lol


----------



## Denvys5

Ramad said:


> I received a pair of Crucial Ballistix 3200MT/s yesterday and ran a stability test with my 2700X @ 4.2GHz (1.375V), RAM @3800MT/s (1.35V) and SOC at 1V. This is 60 loops (3 hours) of LinpackXtreme using 10GB of RAM. This is to let you know what to expect from a midrange motherboard as the MSI Tomahawk.


3800CL16 on Zen+? Man you are crazy XD
With C6E I was struggling to get anything above 3200 with 2 sticks. After getting two more sticks finally got 3333, but that wasn`t a pleasant experience


----------



## jamarinas

Brko said:


> +1 on that case of not buying top boards anymore.
> 
> But what I need from my board is Post-Code display and BIOS flashback button on the back. And on B550, only expensive boards have them. ASRock have Post Code display on 200EUR boards, but do not have BIOS flashback button so that partially sucks. ASRock, Gigabyte, Asus and MSI have that on 250+ EUR boards (Taichi, Aorus Master, E Gaming Strix and Unify).
> 
> Crosshair VI Hero was paid less than 250 EUR in April 2017 a month after its release and it was flagship board with all the bells and whistles. That's why is so hard for me to get rid of her. Now I wish I bought Asus X370 Prime Pro which was my first pick. I would already throw her out of the window and buy a new one. But Post Code and BIOS Flashback buttons are mandatory on my MBO.


Same sentiments. If you need bells and whistles, you have to buy the really expensive ones now.

C6H is one of those that have 4 phases in SOC too. Some new ones only have 2.


----------



## jamarinas

residentour said:


> I have been experimenting with crossflashing. Here are the results table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASrock bioses have no Re-size BAR support, Gigabyte bioses have no POST (even it was reported semi-working before), Biostar Bioses support Re-size BAR and it works, but they have nasty Cold boot bug except X470 GT8. It boots great from cold start, re-size BAR works, Fan works weird for this rom. Windows apps like Fancontrol or Argus Monitor can adjust speeds but fan speed values works opposite. 0% on app makes 100% for fan, %50 and %50+ on app makes 0% for fan. This X470 GT8 bios has a weird bug. PCI Express 3.0 x16 slot works at 3.0 8x. This is the only bios that does PCI-Express speed lowering to half.


Bumping this one for reference.


----------



## jamarinas

So I just replaced the hex with the uCode for Zen3. I removed 2 Zen uCode for 1 Zen3 uCode and padded the remaining with FFs using a Hex Editor. Then I fed it to UBU to check if it will have any decompression errors.










And so it is there. I have no way to test. Might play around with some other motherboard first.

I think the right one (as suggested) would be extract the module using UEFITool, edit using hex and re-instert the module. This would make the UEFItool to compute for the changes in checksum and offsets.


----------



## shockGG

Denvys5 said:


> 3800CL16 on Zen+? Man you are crazy XD
> With C6E I was struggling to get anything above 3200 with 2 sticks. After getting two more sticks finally got 3333, but that wasn`t a pleasant experience


I ran 4x8GB at 3600C16 on a 2600 and 2700X on a C6H. XMP profile on my kits are for 3000C15, Micron Rev. E which is in these Ballistix kits are really easy to run at higher frequencies.


----------



## jamarinas

Hi, so I played with the UEFI tools using some other motherboard and was able to generate. _I really don't want to mess up with my C6H first. It is my main PC._

*EDIT: *We really need to find the real AGESA module, but I think it differs from board to board and size to size.

*EDIT2:* *This won't work actually. As stated previously.* I just tired doing the reverse. Crossflashed X370M-Pro4 Zen3 AGESA but inserted A6-9000 APU uCode. It won't boot. I think the AGESA is in one of the modules I played with though. I transplanted that X370 Taichi (beta module) to AB350M-Pro4 and got the same symptoms of not booting (low fan-high fan (reset probably)-low fan).

*EDIT3: *Crossflashing the official X370M-Pro4 with AGESA 1.0.0.6 to AB350M-Pro4 works, by the way (using A6-9500). Oh yeah and this thing got Zen 3 support, my C6H doesn't. HAHAHA

*>> Why this?* To test the method. This means that using this method, it is not possible to inject Zen 3 support on non Zen 3 BIOS or cannot inject A5-9000 support on Zen 3 BIOS.

Anyway,










Well got it flashed using EZ2019+ with 1.8v adapter and boots with my A6. Windows still shows *Combo-AM4 1.0.0.6* though. Sad.










Any inputs?


----------



## Denvys5

shockGG said:


> I ran 4x8GB at 3600C16 on a 2600 and 2700X on a C6H. XMP profile on my kits are for 3000C15, Micron Rev. E which is in these Ballistix kits are really easy to run at higher frequencies.


Yeah, I know about these. The difference is, I am not running single rank sticks. And from now on, I also dont run same sticks. And I run triple rank xD And I have a kit of Rev. B in the mix


----------



## tivook

Rainmaker91 said:


> I do not, do you?
> 
> At the end of the day the number of people actually complaining about this is miniscule compared to the amount of people who actually buy stuff from Asus day to day. I doubt they will even see a dent in their profits from this at all.


Yes I do, a profitable company too.

Like I said, your narrowminded way of thinking is why you don't have a company, nor will you ever.


----------



## csf22able

jamarinas said:


> Crossflashed X370M-Pro4 Zen3 AGESA but inserted A6-9000 APU uCode. It won't boot. I think the AGESA is in one of the modules I played with though. I transplanted that X370 Taichi (beta module) to AB350M-Pro4 and got the same symptoms of not booting (low fan-high fan (reset probably)-low fan).


as far as i know Athlon CPU's was removed from AGESA 1100 patch D, some vendors say it directly, you can't just add a code for CPU if AGESA have no support for it
for same reason it's not possible to add Zen3 for agesa 1006 comboPI


----------



## jamarinas

csf22able said:


> as far as i know Athlon CPU's was removed from AGESA 1100 patch D, some vendors say it directly, you can't just add a code for CPU if AGESA have no support for it
> for same reason it's not possible to add Zen3 for agesa 1006 comboPI


Yup!

Actually I was playing around with the modules in the ASRock. The AGESA was all over the place. The ASRock got some labels so it is easier to identify which is which. On the same AGESA (1.0.0.6), I tried comparing the modules of the two. I can't find some on the C6H (in HEX). It is possible that some modules are compressed or buried deep inside the BIOS itself.


----------



## terranx

jamarinas said:


> *EDIT2:* *This won't work actually. As stated previously.* I just tired doing the reverse. Crossflashed X370M-Pro4 Zen3 AGESA but inserted A6-9000 APU uCode. It won't boot. I think the AGESA is in one of the modules I played with though. I transplanted that X370 Taichi (beta module) to AB350M-Pro4 and got the same symptoms of not booting (low fan-high fan (reset probably)-low fan).


AGESA is integrated far more deeply than that from what I can gather. AMD has some technical documentation publicly available for pre-Ryzen AGESA, and from what I can tell it basically forms the basis for the entire bios and the various mobo manufacturers add in their bits to control the non-CPU / chipset stuff. Probably why we can boot at all using bioses from completely different motherboards.

I think the best strategy moving forward would be to figure what check Asus implements to cause other Asus bioses to fail booting, and then defeat that. Even if that means we end up having to solder on a 32mb flash rom and use the C7H bios, that's not a huge issue.


----------



## jamarinas

terranx said:


> AGESA is integrated far more deeply than that from what I can gather. AMD has some technical documentation publicly available for pre-Ryzen AGESA, and from what I can tell it basically forms the basis for the entire bios and the various mobo manufacturers add in their bits to control the non-CPU / chipset stuff. Probably why we can boot at all using bioses from completely different motherboards.
> 
> I think the best strategy moving forward would be to figure what check Asus implements to cause other Asus bioses to fail booting, and then defeat that. Even if that means we end up having to solder on a 32mb flash rom and use the C7H bios, that's not a huge issue.


Right! However, did anybody tried cross flashing (uhm) side ways? Like installing X370-F / X370-Pro bios in C6H? Just to check if there is a security check on older BIOSes (x370). I want to see if this is related to UBU and "remove security checks"/"instant flash"?


----------



## jamarinas

Anyone aware about this?










Source: AMD Ryzen Motherboard Crossflashing Thread (ASUS, ASRock etc)


----------



## oile

jamarinas said:


> Anyone aware about this?
> 
> View attachment 2474116
> 
> 
> Source: AMD Ryzen Motherboard Crossflashing Thread (ASUS, ASRock etc)


Yes, it was told one month ago. That's how someone here tried crossflashing some bioses from msi biostar Asrock and Asus itself. Is it good for your research?


----------



## jamarinas

oile said:


> Yes, it was told one month ago. That's how someone here tried crossflashing some bioses from msi biostar Asrock and Asus itself. Is it good for your research?


I think we really need to get the BIOS protection out then, if crossflashing ASUS BIOSes doesn't boot on the C6H. There is also an instruction on another thread here stating the steps to actually porting a working AGESA to C6H. Lots of work needed.

Maybe I'll just stick with 7901 since I am on 1700 and whenever I get to have Zen 3, will probably flash ASRock X370 Gaming K4 or whatever works.


----------



## oile

jamarinas said:


> I think we really need to get the BIOS protection out then, if crossflashing ASUS BIOSes doesn't boot on the C6H. There is also an instruction on another thread here stating the steps to actually porting a working AGESA to C6H. Lots of work needed.
> 
> Maybe I'll just stick with 7901 since I am on 1700 and whenever I get to have Zen 3, will probably flash ASRock X370 Gaming K4 or whatever works.


Sorry, link to this other thread? Thank you!


----------



## terranx

jamarinas said:


> I think we really need to get the BIOS protection out then, if crossflashing ASUS BIOSes doesn't boot on the C6H. There is also an instruction on another thread here stating the steps to actually porting a working AGESA to C6H. Lots of work needed.
> 
> Maybe I'll just stick with 7901 since I am on 1700 and whenever I get to have Zen 3, will probably flash ASRock X370 Gaming K4 or whatever works.


Can't be that tough to patch out the protection since non-Asus bioses boot. I'll probably experiment with trying to get the C6H wifi bios to work on the vanilla C6H, since the boards should be pretty much identical otherwise. If that can be solved, then can move on to other Asus bioses.


----------



## mito1172

unstableone said:


> *IF* AMD had not have mislead support _then_ there would be nothing to be upset about.
> 
> *AMD promised AM4 support through 2020*.
> Then they backtracked and tried to pretend as if they never said it.
> Ryzen 5000 arrived on AM4 at the end of 2020.
> 
> Excuses were made as to why it couldn't be done - rom size, x370 vs x470 differences.
> It was proven false after Asrock made it possible on gen1 motherboards.
> 
> Should it be done? Probably not. Lots of gen1 motherboards were badly designed. All of them are several years old by now and might quickly die even if they get support.
> But AMD made it seem like there would be support and didn't deliver. And essentially tried to pull an "Intel" after years of bashing them.
> 
> All this being said, no harassment is intended towards anyone.
> Companies have been quiet, especially after Asrock has released their test bios.
> We deserve to know if support is ever coming. For me personally, that "support" influences future purchases.
> 
> We are upset for good reason. We spent 150-200+ on a motherboard [*supported through 2020*] and don't want to spend 200_ again_ to have one that is equal with new cpu support. If not $300...
> Is it going to be the same crapshow with am5??


I agree with you. That's why I got this card, but I was fooled.


----------



## csf22able

jamarinas said:


> Anyone aware about this?
> 
> View attachment 2474116
> 
> 
> Source: AMD Ryzen Motherboard Crossflashing Thread (ASUS, ASRock etc)


tried do the same, no luck, board goes dead (code 31 and yellow q led - memory error), even flashback didn't help (multiple times), clear cmos or total power off either, but i've used old secret knowledge - removed CMOS battery for a 5min, and now the board works again


----------



## Pilotasso

mito1172 said:


> I agree with you. That's why I got this card, but I was fooled.


Telling this to ASUS representatives will get you nothing. Theres more than one way to interpret what AMD/ASUS said or not about support until 2020. Theyll evade, trash your arguments and then dance around you. The one thing that they can't evade is being compared with other brands and loose. Then they'll listen.


----------



## jamarinas

oile said:


> Sorry, link to this other thread? Thank you!


Hi, here it is. I tried downloading PSPTool and tried reading some of the BIOSes.

Here: Ryzen BIOS mods + how to update BIOS correctly



Veii said:


> Can you share this Bios maybe ?
> 
> Tools to do the work
> PSPTool PSPReverse/PSPTool
> UEFI Bios Editor Leon Notes
> UEFITool LongSoft/UEFITool
> UEFI Decompile Framework radareorg/radare2
> Based on Ghidra and Radare Combined Decompile GUI Tool rizinorg/cutter
> UBU Tool~ Uefi Bios Updater [Tool Guide+News] "UEFI BIOS Updater" (UBU)
> IFR to Text Extractor Releases · tomrus88/Universal-IFR-Extractor
> 
> Optional:
> Deep-Graph Plugin for Ghidra and Cutter JavierYuste/radare2-deep-graph
> efiSeek - IDA / Module Analyzer - sadly only Ghidra DSecurity/efiSeek
> efiXplorer IDA Module, Analyzer binarly-io/efiXplorer
> 
> Automation Tools:
> Mimoja MKL Tool [Docker] Mimoja/MFT
> Fiano Automative UEFI Frankenstein Tool linuxboot/fiano
> Visualization of PSP Firmware, Deconstructed https://hostile.education/utk-web/A3MSTX_3.60.psp (orangecms/utk-web)
> 
> Usage & Workflow
> 
> Decrypt the bootloader and generate AMD unlock keys with PSP Tool
> Analyze and compare with Mimoja MKL Tool
> Get .PSP section out and check with CyReVolt PSP Analyzation Tool (OrangeCSM)
> Get microcodes out with UBU-Tool, and modules you want
> Use UefiTool to figure modules out or get familiar with Cutter or Ghidra plus EFI plugins (Cutter is great but like IDA, complicated)
> Have a Hex Editor, use Cutter & Uefi Bios Editor to decrypt Bios Structure and direct editting after knowing HEX and GUID module location
> If needed, transplant stuff Fiano
> Keep in mind, not only PSPFirmware has signing headers, but AGESA has an own public key too
> Have an SPI Flasher on hand and figure out the structure
> Easy moding is with AMIBCP, correct transplants is with the tools above
> Winraid (search for Lost_In_Bios , the person's posts to learn) & 1usmus Tutorial [it's in Russian]
> 
> It's "possible" if you want to invest a lot of time
> The board will need to have a >32MB Rom Chip, unless you are very talented & can do it by cutting stuff out





terranx said:


> Can't be that tough to patch out the protection since non-Asus bioses boot. I'll probably experiment with trying to get the C6H wifi bios to work on the vanilla C6H, since the boards should be pretty much identical otherwise. If that can be solved, then can move on to other Asus bioses.


Oh yeah, this one. I'd probably try.and play with this as well.

I'd probably make the cable from the header to my EZP2019+ also (I use the clip). So it would be easier to flashback.


----------



## Ramad

csf22able said:


> i want, but there are no (at least official) support for my ryzen 2600 in case of b550, and x570 is useless spend of money
> 
> AMD is like Intel, even if they didn't change socket there is similar concept with a different sauce "one chipset - support for 2 generations", and then pain, only pain, can't even use new mobo with old ryzen lol


I did not have the money for a new motherboard (B550) and CPU (5K CPU), this is why I got the X570 motherboard and kept the 2700X and got a new set of RAM, so I understand you well, because I too don't need an X570. B550 would be more than enough for me. Limiting B550 is AMD's way to sell new processors, as limiting X370 and B350 is AMD's way to please motherboards manufacturers. The B450 got support after MSI pressured AMD to do so because MSI have/had many B450 on stock.

There is no difference between AMD and Intel when they get greedy and want to milk the market, AMD did in 2005-2006 what Intel did and does. AMD sold the Athlon 64 FX high end series for 500$-1000$ when Intel did not have a CPU that could compete with AMD's CPUs, then came the Core 2 Duo which beat every AMD CPU that was out there at that time. I could be wrong, but I think history will repeat itself. 









Source: https://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K8/AMD-Athlon 64 FX-62 - ADAFX62IAA6CS (ADAFX62CSBOX).html



Denvys5 said:


> 3800CL16 on Zen+? Man you are crazy XD
> With C6E I was struggling to get anything above 3200 with 2 sticks. After getting two more sticks finally got 3333, but that wasn`t a pleasant experience


You have 4x dual rank sticks, so you are not doing bad. As it has been pointed out by members, I'm running 2 single rank memory Crucial rev. E sticks, these does not stress the IMC that much.

The system does boot with RAM at 4066MT/s, but the system is, off course, not stable and the timings are bad. I did test the system with RAM at 4000MT/s for a short time but it would take a lot of time to get it stable, if it's possible, but I don't think that the IMC can handle a stable 2000MHz.


----------



## jamarinas

Ramad said:


> There is no difference between AMD and Intel when they get greedy and want to milk the market, AMD did in 2005-2006 what Intel did and does.


I am an AMD fan, but I believe we need competition. I got Zen 1 as soon it was released and on-stock (and still running it now). I kind of miss Intel now.


----------



## Conker1970

worst about this its TECHNICALLY possible.
All we can do is bomb AMD with Emails about it and see what happens.
Plus we can take our money elsewhere hope AMD dont forget that!


----------



## jamarinas

Conker1970 said:


> worst about this its TECHNICALLY possible.


Even worse, we have proof that it works (using BIOS from other manufacturers).


----------



## csf22able

Ramad said:


> The B450 got support after MSI pressured AMD to do so because MSI have/had many B450 on stock.











B450M S2H (rev. 1.x) Key Features | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com




look at that, they promoting very cheap b450 which have every ryzen series support on top of marketing pictures
"AMD Ryzen™ 5000, 4000, 3000, 2000, 1000 Series Compatible "

silly situation, many good boards don't have it and this one for 60$ got all ryzen's support lmao


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Gave the guys over at the ROG forums another update. 

This one will definitely get deleted, so wayback machine'd.


----------



## jamarinas

Hi guys!

Here you go. Crossflashed C6H WIFI with C6H Vanilla (7901). I extracted the ROM from the CAP using UEFITool. I used my EZP2019+ programmer and a makeshift ASUS SPI cable.

(Winbond 25Q128 (3.3v))

Yes, it is around 3PM here, 01-15-2021.





































*Test machine:*
AMD A6-9500
ASUS C6H-WIFI
Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200MHz (8GB)
128GB SSD


----------



## Conker1970

Overview B450M PRO-VDH V2 | MSI Deutschland

this board too. I know i bought one for my son 2 mths before i purchased the C6H (thinking it would get full support)

A real kick in the teeth !


Actually i do have a problem an need some help.
Why is my 5 3600 so bad. Wont even work properly in Defaulttakt (always BSODs)

with CTR i got this

Is my CPU so bad or are there settings i need just to get it at Default without BSODs

With CTR the blue screens are gone btw


----------



## residentour

jamarinas said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Here you go. Crossflashed C6H WIFI with C6H Vanilla (7901). I extracted the ROM from the CAP using UEFITool. I used my EZP2019+ programmer and a makeshift ASUS SPI cable.
> 
> (Winbond 25Q128 (3.3v))
> 
> Yes, it is around 3PM here, 01-15-2021.


You can try "Asus TUF B450 Plus Gaming " BIOS which has the identical IO Chip like C6H (not sure about wi-fi version's).


----------



## oile

jamarinas said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Here you go. Crossflashed C6H WIFI with C6H Vanilla (7901). I extracted the ROM from the CAP using UEFITool. I used my EZP2019+ programmer and a makeshift ASUS SPI cable.
> 
> (Winbond 25Q128 (3.3v))
> 
> Yes, it is around 3PM here, 01-15-2021.
> 
> View attachment 2474258
> 
> 
> View attachment 2474259
> 
> 
> View attachment 2474260
> 
> 
> View attachment 2474261
> 
> 
> *Test machine:*
> AMD A6-9500
> ASUS C6H-WIFI
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200MHz (8GB)
> 128GB SSD


Pardon my ignorance. So this does prove that if you inject older AM4 microcode originally non present and flash it, even on a crossflashed motherboard, that older unsupported chip works as intended?
Thank you


----------



## Conker1970

Does that mean though AGESA 1.1.9.0 can be inserted into the BIOS?


----------



## oile

residentour said:


> You can try "Asus TUF B450 Plus Gaming " BIOS which has the identical IO Chip like C6H (not sure about wi-fi version's).


It seems that TUF B450 PLUS gaming just today received 2801 beta with agesa v2 1.2.0.0


----------



## Denvys5

Conker1970 said:


> Actually i do have a problem an need some help.
> Why is my 5 3600 so bad. Wont even work properly in Defaulttakt (always BSODs)
> 
> with CTR i got this
> 
> Is my CPU so bad or are there settings i need just to get it at Default without BSODs
> 
> With CTR the blue screens are gone btw


Try it out with RAM on JEDEC spd setting (like 2666CL19). Coz this does look like the worst R5 3600 ever seen


----------



## Conker1970

@Denvys5

Even changed my RAM thought that was the problem (was using Agesis 3000 RAm now Crucial Ballitix Cl16 3600 RAM wasnt better with the BSODs).

Does this really mean i need a new CPU shame cant run a 5600X yet 

Tried 2666 Mhz the diagnostic is even worse keeps crashing on thread #13 does that even exist on a 5 3600?

Would a different Mobo help ? Really running out of ideas here

Should start a crowdfunding page to get a new CPU with advertising the worst 5 3600 EVER LOL


----------



## Denvys5

Conker1970 said:


> @Denvys5
> 
> Even changed my RAM thought that was the problem (was using Agesis 3000 RAm now Crucial Ballitix Cl16 3600 RAM wasnt better with the BSODs).
> 
> Does this really mean i need a new CPU shame cant run a 5600X yet
> 
> Tried 2666 Mhz the diagnostic is even worse keeps crashing on thread #13 does that even exist on a 5 3600?
> 
> Would a different Mobo help ? Really running out of ideas here
> 
> Should start a crowdfunding page to get a new CPU with advertising the worst 5 3600 EVER LOL
> 
> View attachment 2474281


Thread 13? CTR bug in detecting dead cores. Wait till CTR 2.0 for the fix of that thing


----------



## jamarinas

residentour said:


> You can try "Asus TUF B450 Plus Gaming " BIOS which has the identical IO Chip like C6H (not sure about wi-fi version's).


I will try crossflashing with another board next. Is it this or Strix B450-F/E? It has the same I/O as well (ITE 8665E). 



oile said:


> Pardon my ignorance. So this does prove that if you inject older AM4 microcode originally non present and flash it, even on a crossflashed motherboard, that older unsupported chip works as intended?
> Thank you


No. I used the vanilla non-Wi-Fi BIOS (7901) just to see if crossflashing would work. We had problems with crossflashing ASUS BIOSes and code 22 before. Also, just to see if there is actually a "security feature" that is preventing ASUS BIOSes in booting on other M/Bs models. It was documented that flasing non Wi-Fi BIOS would not boot on Wi-Fi models. Yes, I checked with a hex viewer/comparator and they both have different BIOSes (on some sections).

I am using a A6-9500 for testing. Therefore, I am stuck with crossflashing with older AGESAs and BIOS versions. Maybe just to see if it would boot.


----------



## jamarinas

Conker1970 said:


> Does that mean though AGESA 1.1.9.0 can be inserted into the BIOS?


I am unable to try as of the moment since my test CPU is an A6-9500. I will try crossflashing with other ASUS M/Bs with Zen 3 AGESA support (like TUF B450 or Strix B450) but using older BIOS (with Athlon support) versions just to see if it would boot.


----------



## Nagorak

Awesome to see you guys are having success with crossflashing!

Unlike others I've had a lot of luck with my X370 CH6 and feel it is a pretty solid board. I've dealt with 3 CH6 Heros between different systems made for family and friends and never had any issues with any of them.

I certainly consider it a much better board than the Gigabyte X370 boards. I had two Gigabyte X370s in different systems and they both had the "soft brick" bug (sometimes after shutting down the board would simply refuse to boot and would appear dead until you pulled the battery). One of them was so bad, with the issue happening multiple times per week, that I just gave it away to a friend (couldn't stand to keep dealing with it, Gigabyte wouldn't fix it properly via RMA, and I couldn't sell it in good faith). The other board had the same problem but it only happened once per month, so I just continued to deal with it, but it still happens to this day. So, at least in my experience, there are definitely worse boards out there, with much more serious problems.

I also saw that The Stilt trashed the memory topology on the X370s earlier, but I tend to disagree with his assessment as well. He's probably technically correct, but Ryzen is so IMC/IF limited that in practice it doesn't make a big difference. I can run the same memory frequency on my CH6 as my more recent B550-f. They can both do 3733 or 3800 MHz memory. Maybe as you get up above that point the other boards will do better(?), but my 3700X is unstable at 3800, and my 5900X flat out won't boot above 3733, so it's a moot point. 

My CH6 hero also handled memory better than either of the Gigabyte X370 boards, and better than the MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon I had for a friend's build, so personally I don't think the memory traces of the CH6 are particularly bad. There were certainly some X370 boards that were terrible for memory, like the X370 Prime Pro, and the B350 Prime Plus was even worse---couldn't even do 3200 MHz---but the CH6 is at least decent.

In any case, I'd like to keep my CH6 running with a Ryzen 5600X, so I will closely track how the bios modding ends up going! I'm not sure there is anything I can actually do to help out, but if you want someone to test one of the modded BIOSes or something feel free to let me know.


----------



## residentour

jamarinas said:


> I will try crossflashing with another board next. Is it this or Strix B450-F/E? It has the same I/O as well (ITE 8665E).


I found 3 boards have ITE 8665E

1) *Asus TUF B450 Plus Gaming* : (which has Bıos at Agesa 1.2.0.0 )






















Found at Link: Обзор материнской платы ASUS TUF B450-Plus Gaming GreenTech_Reviews



2) *Asus TUF B450 Pro Gaming* : (which has BIOS at Agesa 1.1.9.0 )
























Found at Link: GECID.com: Обзор материнской платы ASUS TUF B450-PRO GAMING: достойный средний класс: Версия для печати

3) *ASUS TUF Gaming B450 Plus II : *(Which has Bios at 1.2.0.0)











Found at Link: TUF GAMING B450-PLUS II｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global


----------



## Nagorak

Conker1970 said:


> @Denvys5
> 
> Even changed my RAM thought that was the problem (was using Agesis 3000 RAm now Crucial Ballitix Cl16 3600 RAM wasnt better with the BSODs).
> 
> Does this really mean i need a new CPU shame cant run a 5600X yet
> 
> Tried 2666 Mhz the diagnostic is even worse keeps crashing on thread #13 does that even exist on a 5 3600?
> 
> Would a different Mobo help ? Really running out of ideas here
> 
> Should start a crowdfunding page to get a new CPU with advertising the worst 5 3600 EVER LOL
> 
> View attachment 2474281


Does the CPU work fine at stock settings? If so, just run it at stock. You don't gain much, if any, performance by running an all core overclock. In your case it sounds like you're actually losing performance. It's probably just a bum CPU, nothing to do with the board. Even if it was the board, it wouldn't be worth the money and hassle of getting another board for a minor performance increase (like 5% at best). The performance difference is really not enough to worry about, so your best option is just to forget it and run it stock.

It's not clear to me from your post, but if you're saying your memory also won't run stable at 3200 MHz, then maybe there is something wrong with the CPU and you should RMA it. But if it just won't overclock, that's simply silicon lottery for you. Sometimes you come up bust.


----------



## Conker1970

It wont run a stock without BSODs thats my problem!

RAM runs perfectly just with this tool have to reduce it to 3200 Mhz

I used Mem Test for the Crucials and no problem.


----------



## csf22able

residentour said:


> I found 3 boards have ITE 8665E


all boards doesn't support old Athlon'a 9500\9600, it's better to use some ryzen while crossflashing, they doesn't work via typical afudos crossflashing though


----------



## jamarinas

Strix B450-E/F does use ITE 8665E and supports Athlons on older BIOSes.


----------



## csf22able

jamarinas said:


> E and supports Athlons on older BIOSes.


well, you can try anyway, i didn't succeed with afudos and Asus bios have some "protection" inside for sure, playing with asrock or biostar is much easier


----------



## residentour

Biostar has released Agesa 1.2.0.0 bioses including X470 and B450 series.


----------



## csf22able

there is definately some structure changes in BIOSTAR bios, there is no board name anymore in CPU-Z, AIDA and other tools, fun is ok but sensors incorrect (as expected), will try OC. I think most changes related to Zen3 so i can't notice big differences with ryzen 2600
wow wow David Blaine, my XMP finally works again (previous beta have a bug with XMP)
nvme still works, no changes here


----------



## oile

csf22able said:


> there is definately some structure changes in BIOSTAR bios, there is no board name anymore in CPU-Z, AIDA and other tools, fun is ok but sensors incorrect (as expected), will try OC. I think most changes related to Zen3 so i can't notice big differences with ryzen 2600
> wow wow David Blaine, my XMP finally works again (previous beta have a bug with XMP)
> nvme still works, no changes here


Is this latest biostar bios crossflashed in chvi?


----------



## jamarinas

Here's what happened.

*EDIT:*
Flashed Strix B450-F (AGESA 1.0.0.6; for Athlon support) - Code 8 (not 08), no boot.
Flashed Strix B450-E (AGESA 1.0.0.6; for Athlon support) - Code 8 (not 08), no boot.
Flashed the latest (last) 16mb BIOS of C7H WIFI, stuck at Q-LED 55 (no memory installed), no boot.

Then I decided to flashback to C6H/C6H WIFI BIOS. Board doesn't boot anymore. I am using EZP2019+ and BIOS Flashback several times and no boot.

Anyone?


----------



## number9_1982

try out a very old c6h rom


----------



## csf22able

oile said:


> Is this latest biostar bios crossflashed in chvi?


yes, the new one for x470GTA (my favourite 'cause GTA have interface with manual control settings for fan, GT8 using slightly another interface and no effective manual control for fan)
with previous beta my board had name BIOSTAR x470GTA, with new one the name is "default string" lol



jamarinas said:


> Then I decided to flashback to C6H/C6H WIFI BIOS. Board doesn't boot anymore. I am using EZP2019+ and BIOS Flashback several times and no boot.


what code on LED panel? i had similar problem after flashing bios from other Asus boards, turn off the power cable, remove CMOS battery from mobo, wait 10 min, then turn the system on


----------



## residentour

Re-size BAR is broken or deactivated somehow on these new Agesa 1.2.0.0 Biostar Bioses. I can pick and activate the bios setting but windows 10 reports it is not active. I could use re-size BAR via 1.1.0.0 patch D beta Biostar ones.


----------



## jamarinas

I was able to get it working by flashing an older (for Athlon support) ASRock X370 Gaming K4 BIOS.



number9_1982 said:


> try out a very old c6h rom


I went with 7201. Maybe I'll try something older.



csf22able said:


> what code on LED panel? i had similar problem after flashing bios from other Asus boards, turn off the power cable, remove CMOS battery from mobo, wait 10 min, then turn the system on


On first boot after flashing (EZP2019+/BIOS Flashback), Q-LED cycles through, with the "boot" LED stuck on VGA. After a power cycle, it will be stuck with 1C. Actually I did this since I saw a post previously about it. I'd probably try again.


----------



## csf22able

jamarinas said:


> I was able to get it working by flashing an older (for Athlon support) ASRock X370 Gaming K4 BIOS.


i have issues with those Asrock bioses, can't OC, board won't boot up (after shutdown) until clear cmos, maybe new AGESA will change the situation, i'm not happy to run my RAM sticks at stock 2666


----------



## jamarinas

csf22able said:


> i have issues with those Asrock bioses, can't OC, board won't boot up (after shutdown) until clear cmos, maybe new AGESA will change the situation, i'm not happy to run my RAM sticks at stock 2666


Yeah, I would want C6H back first.


----------



## jamarinas

A lot lot more is going on inside this motherboard than just something from the BIOS.



csf22able said:


> there is definately some structure changes in BIOSTAR bios, there is no board name anymore in CPU-Z, AIDA and other tools, fun is ok but sensors incorrect (as expected), will try OC. I think most changes related to Zen3 so i can't notice big differences with ryzen 2600
> wow wow David Blaine, my XMP finally works again (previous beta have a bug with XMP)
> nvme still works, no changes here


Great, looks like some generic BIOS. Maybe we can start here and re-brand this as ASUS C6H BIOS, then slowly make the sensors work, then the overclocking options. Maybe put it in github since ASUS don't seem to care anymore.


----------



## csf22able

with Biostar i have no issues while overclock or any other issues, but their interface is silly, biostar bios + asus interface would be perfect for me, don't care about sensors too much, socket have own sensors and they're working fine, voltage, temp, all ok, just specific mobo sensors are not, same with led, can't control it.
can't say anything about re-size bar, i have no compatible graphic card, i guess biostar have it inside, since options is there but might work incorrectly for some people. Asrock don't have it at all (at least with agesa 1100)


----------



## jamarinas

Okay, I was able to restore it back to C6H WIFI.

Here's what I did/happened.

1. Flashed using EZP2019+ or BIOS Flashback (this time I tried the latest one, 7901). Either way, on first boot after flashing the BIOS image, it will cycle through different codes, usually will be stuck at VGA on the "boot" LED.
2. Doing a power cycle will give you a 1C right away.
3. Then I hit reset button (on the board).
4. Board resets and boots correctly.

Hope this helps.


----------



## csf22able

jamarinas said:


> 3. Then I hit reset button (on the board).


in my case problem was on stuck with RAM, and i hit all the buttons on the board and even tried LN mode, nothing helps, board stuck on code 31, removing cmos battery was the last chance...


----------



## Ponder

Is anyone able to load the Asus Crosshair VI Extreme product page? It used to be located at ROG CROSSHAIR VI EXTREME | ROG Crosshair | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Canada but I'm getting an error now.


----------



## csf22able

btw, how to make .CAP (capsule) with bios rom file? could be useful for using backups of modified rom's via flashback button


----------



## number9_1982

Just Copy the First 2048 Bytes (offset 0 -7FF) from any c6h Cap File in Front of your rom using Hex Editor


----------



## csf22able

number9_1982 said:


> Just Copy the First 2048 Bytes (offset 0 -7FF) from any c6h Cap File in Front of your rom using Hex Editor


oh, that was obvious, thanks


----------



## residentour

X470 AORUS Gaming7 WIFI50 - F60f Bios ( Date 01/15/2021 ) : X470AORUSGAMING7WIFI50

Source: GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums


I couldn't POST for any Gigabyte Bioses before, all were stuck at code 22 . Is there anything else needed for the BIOS file ?


----------



## csf22able

residentour said:


> Is there anything else needed for the BIOS file ?


nope, i've just used afudos in typical way, but it may depends on CPU, i'm using zen1+ and *number9_1982 *using zen1, but their bios had strongest Cold bug ever
is this for X470 AORUS GAMING 7 WIFI ?


----------



## residentour

csf22able said:


> nope, i've just used afudos in typical way, but it may depends on CPU, i'm using zen1+ and *number9_1982 *using zen1, but their bios had strongest Cold bug ever
> is this for X470 AORUS GAMING 7 WIFI ?


According to source it is for : Gigabyte X470 Gaming 7 Wi-Fi 50 model : X470 AORUS GAMING 7 WIFI-50 (rev. 1.1) Key Features | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


----------



## csf22able

residentour said:


> According to source it is for : X470 AORUS Gaming7 WIFI50 model.


didn't tried wifi50 before, just wifi, i'm testing Biostar at the moment, we can ask @number9_1982 to try that from giga


----------



## number9_1982

I will check out giga bios. Hope its better for modding than the new biostar


----------



## csf22able

flashed giga, but there are agesa 1100, board is unstable to boot like it was before with f60e bios, need clear cmos on every start, it's far from usable bios
but sensors (temps, voltages) are not totally out of range like biostar or Asrock, temps are ok, almost the same to CPU sensors


----------



## jamarinas

csf22able said:


> in my case problem was on stuck with RAM, and i hit all the buttons on the board and even tried LN mode, nothing helps, board stuck on code 31, removing cmos battery was the last chance...


Oh okay. Got to note this one too. Weird though.


----------



## unstableone

anybody willing to test a modified, older c7 hero crossflash bios? based on 2203

it's the last 16MB bios. I went through and changed text VII to VI, c7h to c6h, and the usb flashback number from a4761 to a3899

no idea if it circumvents the flash protection
but it wasnt enough to fool flashing through bios or bios recovery


----------



## jamarinas

unstableone said:


> anybody willing to test a modified, older c7 hero crossflash bios? based on 2203
> 
> it's the last 16MB bios. I went through and changed text VII to VI, c7h to c6h, and the usb flashback number from a4761 to a3899
> 
> no idea if it circumvents the flash protection
> but it wasnt enough to fool flashing through bios or bios recovery


I did. A few posts back. Used an EZP2019+ SPI programmer, no flash checks required. Full Erase-Full Flash-Full Verify.

Flashed an older 16mb BIOS of C7H WIFI, stuck at Q-LED 55 (no memory installed), no boot. I tried several times. The board is attempting to boot but still code 55. Tried all the memory slots too.

*EDIT:*


jamarinas said:


> Here's what happened.
> 
> Flashed Strix B450-F (AGESA 1.0.0.6; for Athlon support) - Code 8 (not 08), no boot.
> Flashed Strix B450-E (AGESA 1.0.0.6; for Athlon support) - Code 8 (not 08), no boot.
> Flashed the latest (last) 16mb BIOS of C7H WIFI, stuck at Q-LED 55 (no memory installed), no boot.
> 
> Then I decided to flashback to C6H/C6H WIFI BIOS. Board doesn't boot anymore. I am using EZP2019+ and BIOS Flashback several times and no boot.


----------



## csf22able

unstableone said:


> anybody willing to test a modified, older c7 hero crossflash bios? based on 2203


it doesn't make sense anyway, we need new agesa and don't know how to implement it, we fail many times with 16mb with Asus rom's. Better to switch to Asrock and Biostar bios'es, Biostar works without significant problems, at least no problems with boot, saving settings in bios and boot repeatedly many times. Hope that Asrock will do the same with newer agesa, otherwise it's no go for we. Gigabyte is not an option at all, bios is very unstable and unusable, and some ppl can't boot with it
i doubt we could deal with sensor part, but if we find a way to change interface of biostar bios to some other vendor - it will be nice


----------



## Conker1970

This isnt looking good ... will ASUS maybe do a final BIOS later? I hope so all we can do is keep writing to Asus and AMD and keep complaining maybe even to Nvidia about their Version of SAM.. Intel is supporting 3 generations of Boards yet AMD only 2?


----------



## csf22able

all vendors want us to buy new mobo's, cards, cpu's, etc, they really don't care that much about our old hardware


----------



## Dave001

If AMD supported x370, and Asus provided a BIOS for the C6E, I would have upgrade to a 5900x series CPU. But since they decided not to, I will upgrade to a second hand 3950x, and wait for AM5 for my next upgrade. AMD will make no money from me this generation.

Unlike others on this forum, even if Asus do provide a 5000 series BIOS, I will not purchase their products again. Their tech support is terrible, several BIOS updates have had major faults, and the current, most likely final BIOS, is still broken. 

Every system in my home has an Asus mainboard in it, the majority of systems I build for others, also have an Asus mainboard in them. Roughly 6-8 mainboards, and a few Asus GPU's every year, for the last 7-8 years. Not a lot, but still money that will go to their competition from now on, because they did not support their products.


----------



## Conker1970

sad but one card we have refuse to buy from Asus tell AMD we arent buying a ZEn 3 cause no support our wallets can talk!

And its showing AMD arent any better than Intel.

Next build might be an Intel again if the P/L is good. If i cant upgrade my 5 3600 on the C6H may as well then get a one time Intel system...


@Dave001 Probably go with Asrock again .. My last Intel build was an Extreme 4 Z77 Board and NO probs whatsover and a good P/L plus Asrock support their Boards unlike Asus!


----------



## csf22able

Conker1970 said:


> My last Intel build was an Extreme 4 Z77 Board and NO probs whatsover and a good P/L plus Asrock support their Boards unlike Asus!


mostly it's because of Intel, i've used Intel since sandy bridge, there no "agesa"'s and boards are very reliable from stock, no need to update bios at all, their CPU's sucks at the moment but AMD's reliability is a lottery with big chance to lose something important


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Did Biostar remove their 1.1.0.0 and 1.2.0.0 BIOSes from the X470 GT8's site? All other boards have them available, hmm

Can you guys upload these BIOSes somewhere? Especially the 1.1.0.0 based as it had SAM working as per @csf22able's experience


----------



## residentour

Dr. Vodka said:


> Did Biostar remove their 1.1.0.0 and 1.2.0.0 BIOSes from the X470 GT8's site? All other boards have them available, hmm
> 
> Can you guys upload these BIOSes somewhere? Especially the 1.1.0.0 based as it had SAM working as per @csf22able's experience


I confirmed SAM is working on 1.1.0.0 patch D version (also for all Biostar models on the same agesa version ) but not 1.2.0.0. The only bug is PCI-e 3.0 16X speed drops to 8X 3.0 for GT8 .
For X470 GTA,GTQ, B450 GT3 models PCI-e 16X speed is full but I get cold boot bug for my setup after power cord unlugged/psu shutdown/ErP enabled 

The links are still active but they should have forgotten to update website. 

Here are the links for X470 GT8

*1.1.0.0 PatchD* : https://www.biostar.com.tw/upload/Bios/X47AGC07.BST
*1.2.0.0 *: https://www.biostar.com.tw/upload/Bios/X47AG115.BST

I just modified the links for GTA to GT8. It has only 1 letter difference, B > A  .


----------



## Dr. Vodka

residentour said:


> I confirmed SAM is working on 1.1.0.0 patch D version (also for all Biostar models on the same agesa version ) but not 1.2.0.0. The only bug is PCI-e 3.0 16X speed drops to 8X 3.0 for GT8 .


Sorry, got the names mixed up. Need more coffee.

Thank you  I'll keep a copy of these in case I get tired of 7901 and want to move on to Biostar's BIOSes.


----------



## csf22able

i think agesa 1200 have SAM-compatibility too since options is there, maybe it won't work correctly with C6H, i will ask Bisotar e-support about that, maybe it's a bug 'cause bios are still in beta-phase
i still prefer GTA 'cause with GT8 my fan's goes mad and i can't change it in BIOS (won't install the software to fix), i'm never shutdown my PSU or cable so that issue with cold boot doesn't bother me at all


----------



## Dr. Vodka

residentour said:


> I confirmed SAM is working on 1.1.0.0 patch D version (also for all Biostar models on the same agesa version ) but not 1.2.0.0. The only bug is PCI-e 3.0 16X speed drops to 8X 3.0 for GT8 .
> For X470 GTA,GTQ, B450 GT3 models PCI-e 16X speed is full but I get cold boot bug for my setup after power cord unlugged/psu shutdown/ErP enabled


The X370 Taichi with the experimental 6.61 BIOS (1.1.0.0) is also having the PCIe x16 slot set to x8 and no way to change that, hmm... What's insteresting is that this doesn't happen on the other X470 BIOSes from Biostar on this board.




csf22able said:


> i think agesa 1200 have compatibility too since options is there, maybe it won't work correctly with C6H, i will ask Bisotar e-support about that, maybe it's a bug 'cause bios are still in beta-phase
> i still prefer GTA 'cause with GT8 my fan's go mad and i can't change it in BIOS (won't install the software to fix), i'm never shutdown my PSU or cable so that issue with cold boot doesn't bother me at all


Yes, there are new AGESA versions seemingly every two weeks just like the 1.0.0.3 A/AB/ABB/ABBA times on Zen2 until 1.0.0.4 arrived and got things mostly stable

It shouldn't be much longer for the same to happen to Zen3 and this AGESA branch, by then these little inconsistencies will probably be fixed.

----------------------------

How do you guys recover from the cold boot issue on the other BIOSes? Just unplug for a while until all power is drained from the PSU and board, then power on?


----------



## csf22able

Dr. Vodka said:


> How do you guys recover from the cold boot issue on the other BIOSes?


Clear Cmos button for me, that's it.
With GTA i have CPU temp minus 109 degrees but cpu-fan works just like with C6H bios =)
with GT8 i have temp +144 degrees and fan goes wild
that's probably a reason of cold boot bug on GTA but fortunately it's not happen while first boot, restart or usual system shutdown.

with Asrock i have CPU temp -95degrees and cold boot bug appears after shutdown, then i need to clear cmos and change personal bios settings again =(((
+nvme doesn't work with some models of Asrock


----------



## overpower

So there wont be any beta version for crosshair 6 hero with agesa 1.2.0.0?


----------



## csf22able

it's hard to make it with modding Asus bios, but i think it's possible to do with modding biostar file =)
or probably play with Asrock, find a sensor section and put some changes there


----------



## Conker1970

@overpower no Asus is still refusing to support this Board blaming AMD for it!

Maybe spam the Reddit from Asus here and complain!

New UEFI BIOS updates for ASUS AMD motherboards W02 - X570, B550, B450, X470, A520 - 98 Boards - Includes AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.0 for applicable boards : Amd (reddit.com) 
The more that complain might get Asus to release a BETA Bios!


----------



## csf22able

btw, SAM support also depends on drivers, within agesa update it's better to download latest GPU-drivers
besides, resize bar can work even with zen+ CPU's


----------



## Conker1970

Problem is without Resize Bar in BIOS the rest wont work. Shame i play a lot of Open Worlds and 10% more preformance on my RTX 3070 would be nice


----------



## csf22able

Conker1970 said:


> Maybe spam the Reddit from Asus here and complain!


yeah! good idea


----------



## csf22able

Conker1970 said:


> Problem is without Resize Bar in BIOS the rest wont work.


it's part of Agesa, Asrock has disabled it though in 1100


----------



## Conker1970

No new Agesa no Resize bar..... I think tbh the only hope we have is either a modded C7H Bios or that Asus gives us an Beta Bios at some stage


----------



## csf22able

Conker1970 said:


> No new Agesa no Resize bar..... I think tbh the only hope we have is either a modded C7H Bios or that Asus gives us an Beta Bios at some stage


resize bar was added since agesa 1.1.0.0 (or maybe even earlier), Asrock disabled it, Giga did that too, but i've downloaded new version yesterday, it's still have same agesa 1100 but resize bar option was there


----------



## csf22able

flashed x470GT8, fan's are ok now, no cold boot bug found, but PCIE x16 is still capable only for x8 speed mode, GT8 have specific PCB for PCI-E lanes, so GT8 will be always x8 with C6H, which is bad for good GPU's
another thing with Biostar bioses i can't get stable 3333mhz+ on RAM using my ram-sticks, 3200 is max. just like with Asus bios, however it's possible to go higher with Asrock bios'es, but that doesn't worth a "price", i've always have 4 usb ports broken with any Asrock bios + cold boot bug after shutdown
i won't try new versions from Asus because of high risk to brick the board forever


----------



## residentour

According to reports Asrock locked re-size BAR to all Zen2 Cpus. Even x570 Asrock users with Ryzen 3000 series procs cannot activate it. Latest Biostar have inactive as a result on windows. All other Biostar models like GTA,GTQ, B450 GT3 make an unrecoverable cold boot lock. I cannot boot even after clear CMOS with these model if I pick ErP enabled.
I cannot post with any MSI or Gigabyte Bioses, tried the new 1.2.0.0 one and got same result.

Also none of the bioses can be edited with AMIBCP tool. If I switch a setting to USER from Default , it still cannot be displayed.


----------



## csf22able

for max support it seems that best way is to buy new mobo, btw, about b550: Asrock and Giga usually doesn't work with old zen's on practice (using anything below Zen2 usually impossible), while Asus can handle Zen+ (ryzen 2xxx normally) and MSI works fine with any zen starting from zen 1xxx (at least cheap msi b550m pro-vdh wifi can do it)


----------



## digitalfrost

Asus released new BIOS for 98 motherboards, but nothing for X370....


__
 https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/ky2lfr


----------



## jamarinas

csf22able said:


> i won't try new versions from Asus because of high risk to brick the board forever


I thought we have BIOS flashback feature and some of us can flash via SPI? Anything else we should know about when crossflashing? I want to help in testing, but I don't want to brick my board.


----------



## csf22able

jamarinas said:


> I thought we have BIOS flashback feature and some of us can flash via SPI? Anything else we should know about when crossflashing? I want to help in testing, but I don't want to brick my board.


yeah, but when i tried with some Asus bios - only removing cmos battery make my board back to alive, i wouldn't give guarantee that we are fully protected with instruments we have
anyway, due to the experience i don't think that Asus bios can be crossflashed successfully to work with C6H, as well MSI bioses.

I want to switch to Asrock testing (since we got enough info about Biostar), i guess Asrock will not update Agesa anymore for their x370\b350 boards, and i want to collect info about x470\b450 models. I've checked x470 Taichi, x470 Gaming K4 - NVME doesn't work, B450 steel legend - no post
only B450 pro4 works fine, i'm able to OC, no cold boot bug found (occasionally i'm able to save settings now, restart or shutdown and then boot up succesfully)
funny thing with B450 pro4 - it doesn't show ANY mobo sensors in Win utils like AIDA, HWI, etc, just no mobo sensors, and CPU-Z shows correct voltage values from socket (unlike BIOSTAR), so no problems with sensor inside Windows. Bios values are incorrect though. Overall it works for me just like Biostar, except 4 usb ports broken (i have such issue with all asrock bioses and no idea why).
I'm more interested in Asrock bioses because of interface, more intuitive, there are not many options though (C6H have much more)

i want to find Asrock X470 model with NVME working and OC capable without cold boot bugs. Only MASTER SLI left, Asrock have no boards anymore (taichi ultimate almost the same to simple taichi and i guess Master SLI is the same to K4, just without bloody rgb lights)
checked b450 pro4 r2.0 version - same to older one, no changes, no sensors in Windows
psu shutdown - no cold boot bug. interesting alternative to Biostar x470gta

well, choice is over here, b450 k4 is rgb version of pro4, steel legend won't boot, other boards are more simple, x470 - nvme doesn't work, x370 - no updates on agesa


----------



## terranx

jamarinas said:


> I thought we have BIOS flashback feature and some of us can flash via SPI? Anything else we should know about when crossflashing? I want to help in testing, but I don't want to brick my board.


Between an SPI programmer and flashback, I have a very hard time believing there would be anything that's truly unrecoverable. I need to build myself a simple adapter for my SPI programmer and then I'm going to get busy.



csf22able said:


> i want to find Asrock X470 model with NVME working and OC capable without cold boot bugs. Only MASTER SLI left, Asrock have no boards anymore (taichi ultimate almost the same to simple taichi and i guess Master SLI is the same to K4, just without bloody rgb lights)
> checked b450 pro4 r2.0 version - same to older one, no changes, no sensors in Windows
> psu shutdown - no cold boot bug. interesting alternative to Biostar x470gta
> 
> well, choice is over here, b450 k4 is rgb version of pro4, steel legend won't boot, other boards are more simple, x470 - nvme doesn't work, x370 - no updates on agesa


Getting NVMe to work might be as simple as extracting the Asus NVMe driver and injecting it into the ASRock bios. I've done similar things on my macbook to get NVMe drives working in older models.


----------



## csf22able

terranx said:


> Getting NVMe to work might be as simple as extracting the Asus NVMe driver and injecting it into the ASRock bios. I've done similar things on my macbook to get NVMe drives working in older models.


unfortunately that doesn't solve problem with cold boot bugs, i've tested x470 when i had my win10 on sata drive, i wasn't able to overclock anything without having cold boot bug, just like with x370 bios'es. They have onboard sensors which doesn't work correctly, if we can't find a way to fix onboard sensors it's better to not have them at all. They may cause problems running OS, no LPCIO - less problems =)))
actually it have onboard Nuvoton sensor controller but it doesn't work with C6H at all

with Asus bios it's interesting to know what exactly prevents mobo from POST and how to fix that, otherwise we have no reason to spend time to brick the board with almost 90 versions of Asus bios =)


----------



## jamarinas

terranx said:


> Between an SPI programmer and flashback, I have a very hard time believing there would be anything that's truly unrecoverable. I need to build myself a simple adapter for my SPI programmer and then I'm going to get busy.


Yeah, but something more is going on in this board than on the others. I've been playing with an AB350M Pro4 and it boots fine after flashing the correct BIOS (after a crossflash).



csf22able said:


> in my case problem was on stuck with RAM, and i hit all the buttons on the board and even tried LN mode, nothing helps, board stuck on code 31, removing cmos battery was the last chance...





jamarinas said:


> 1. Flashed using EZP2019+ or BIOS Flashback (this time I tried the latest one, 7901). Either way, on first boot after flashing the BIOS image, it will cycle through different codes, usually will be stuck at VGA on the "boot" LED.
> 2. Doing a power cycle will give you a 1C right away.
> 3. Then I hit reset button (on the board).
> 4. Board resets and boots correctly.


----------



## jamarinas

residentour said:


> Also none of the bioses can be edited with AMIBCP tool. If I switch a setting to USER from Default , it still cannot be displayed.


How about getting the modules for ASUS on to the BIOSTAR BIOSes (for the Super IO/Sensors).


----------



## jobbus

Conker1970 said:


> Shame i play a lot of Open Worlds and 10% more preformance on my RTX 3070 would be nice


I would not worry about that "resizable bar" before nvidia gives driver update for that and it's arriving in late february. The bigger problem is getting this mobo to work with ZEN3 cpu's.


----------



## terranx

Okay so just for posterity, I was able to flash my vanilla C6H with the C6H Wifi bios with no fuss (basically opposite of the flash @jamarinas did). Didn't have to use my SPI programmer. Couldn't get afudos to work, so I used flashrom in linux - worked fine. So if there is some sort of extra security, it doesn't seem to be between the C6H and C6HWifi versions like reported by others. 

Now to experiment further.


----------



## jamarinas

So I compared the 'modules' using MMTool. Some old C6H BIOS and the most recent ones.










The file names were gone on the new BIOS but the old ones retained the file names. The GUID seems to be the same. Maybe we can transplant the code into the BIOSTAR or ASROCK BIOSes. Of course the sizes were different now.

*EDIT:*
Maybe we can take an AGESA 1.0.0.6 BIOS and compare it with AGESA 1.2.0.0 (Zen 3) BIOS of some Zen 3 compatible motherboard. Then, we compare which portions are changed. Then we could then get those unchanged ones and replace the updated ones (which assumed to have the updated pieces of code) and do the same for C6H BIOS creating some frankensteinian BIOS of some sort.

*EDIT 2: *
Example: So we know that BB38F734-D640-4CF5-AFEA-CA8C... is ASUS_USBFLASHBACK "driver":

Now extracting and comparing 7704 and 7901 we can see that it is almost the same. So, if we can take, say, C7H Zen3 BIOS and C7H pre-Zen3 (AGESA 1.0.0.6), we can see which ones are new and which ones are old. Maybe we can slop those modules in to C6H BIOS too.


----------



## csf22able

terranx said:


> , I was able to flash my vanilla C6H with the C6H Wifi


they are same boards with different names, wifi version just have wifi module included, we can't crossflash C6H to Asus x470\b450, and have no such problems with almost all Asrock and Biostar boards


----------



## jamarinas

csf22able said:


> they are same boards with different names, wifi version just have wifi module included, we can't crossflash C6H to Asus x470\b450, and have no such problems with almost all Asrock and Biostar boards


Yes, but they have different BIOSes. If you inspect the BIOSes of those motherboards, the Wi-Fi AC version has an additional module that has some references to the ASUS AI Wi-Fi. Also, CPU-z and all others will report different products.


----------



## csf22able

well, knowing the fact that some asus b450 can be crossflashed to another asus b450 prorbably bios compared buy SOC name either?
none of bios can change SOC name on C6H, it's always x370


----------



## terranx

csf22able said:


> they are same boards with different names, wifi version just have wifi module included, we can't crossflash C6H to Asus x470\b450, and have no such problems with almost all Asrock and Biostar boards


As noted they have different bioses, and others reported that they were not crossflashable. The built in bios flasher will refuse to flash the wifi bios on the non-wifi and vice versa. 

Either way, at least the X370 bioses don't seem to be looking for some sort of embedded hardware ID. Will have to investigate further to see what the issue is with the x470 / b450 bioses.


----------



## csf22able

terranx said:


> As noted they have different bioses, and others reported that they were not crossflashable. The built in bios flasher will refuse to flash the wifi bios on the non-wifi and vice versa.


via flashback of course they not (i've tried with Biostar bios with capsule inject, flashback doesn't work), with afudos i can flash any 16mb bios (asus or not), but in case of asus\msi b450\x470 boards it won't POST sussesfuly after that, also errors are different depending on bios (board model). And the same story with some Asrock and Biostar boards (just few models), no POST, some sort of hardware dependency could be there too


----------



## csf22able

asnwer from Biostar e-support about Re-size BAR in latest AGESA bios:
"We do have "RE-Size BAR Support" function.
1. Please go under BIOS -> Advanced -> PCI Subsystem Settings.
2. Set the Above 4G Decoding to "Enable" and the RE-Size BAR Support would appear."


----------



## residentour

csf22able said:


> asnwer from Biostar e-support about Re-size BAR in latest AGESA bios:
> "We do have "RE-Size BAR Support" function.
> 1. Please go under BIOS -> Advanced -> PCI Subsystem Settings.
> 2. Set the Above 4G Decoding to "Enable" and the RE-Size BAR Support would appear."


Setttings are there, can be picked but no effect for new Agesa 1.2.0.0 running windows. Previous 1.1.0.0 Patch D is working fine.


----------



## csf22able

residentour said:


> Setttings are there, can be picked but no effect for new Agesa 1.2.0.0 running windows. Previous 1.1.0.0 Patch D is working fine.


what CPU and GPU are you using? probably Agesa 1200 have some limitations on hardware? at least we know that Biostar didn't remove that feature for the purpose

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/k6cbk7


----------



## residentour

6800XT and 3950X here.


----------



## csf22able

ok, i will ask support about that config


----------



## Kildar

unstableone said:


> I would buy a non-Asus x570
> but
> have to spend ~300 to get one that supports SLI and 8 sata ports.
> b550 does not support sli (currently still using since you cant buy graphics cards)
> 
> probably a unique scenario.
> but $300 for a motherboard, with a limited life socket, is crazy


Get a ASRock X570 PG Velocita for$258 US.


----------



## residentour

Official Crosshair VI Hero page is down at the moment . Two possibilities, a) an update b) erase the model from ever existance


----------



## csf22able

residentour said:


> Official Crosshair VI Hero page is down at the moment


it works for me, nothing new there


----------



## terranx

csf22able said:


> well, knowing the fact that some asus b450 can be crossflashed to another asus b450 prorbably bios compared buy SOC name either?
> none of bios can change SOC name on C6H, it's always x370


Could be. Guess could try other X370 bioses to see if those boot at all.

Hopefully not too difficult to patch out such a check if that's what's blocking it.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Couldn't scratch the itch, flashed the X470 GT8's 1.1.0.0D BIOS.

Turns out SAM (>4G decoding + Resize BAR + CSM off) works on an old R9 290, lol










Performance on this BIOS at stock is almost the same compared to the C6H's 7901 stock.










As reported by you guys, the PCIe x16 slot works at x8, sensors are broken, case fans are off and the CPU fan is stuck to the lowest temperature, but it's nice to see there's something else to look forward to in the future.

-------------------

edit: After playing around with this for a while, just cleared CMOS + flashed back to 7901, thankfully flashback is not affected with Biostar's BIOSes, no issues. To be safe, after that I manually flashed 7901 with afuefix64 /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG, everything's back to normal.


----------



## csf22able

Dr. Vodka said:


> As reported by you guys, the PCie x16 slot works at x8, sensors are broken, case fans are off and the CPU fan is stuck to the lowest temperature, but it's nice to see there's something else to look forward to in the future.


x470GTA patch 1100D works the same but PCI x16 works at max 16x, + manual control for fan's in bios is available


https://www.biostar.com.tw/upload/Bios/X47BGC07.BST



testing b450pro bios i've noticed that boot up time is much faster comparing to C6H and Biostar bioses. I have old zen and old nvidia GPU so i can't use SAM with any bios(


----------



## Axilya

jamarinas said:


> So I compared the 'modules' using MMTool. Some old C6H BIOS and the most recent ones.
> 
> View attachment 2474625
> 
> 
> The file names were gone on the new BIOS but the old ones retained the file names. The GUID seems to be the same. Maybe we can transplant the code into the BIOSTAR or ASROCK BIOSes. Of course the sizes were different now.
> 
> *EDIT:*
> Maybe we can take an AGESA 1.0.0.6 BIOS and compare it with AGESA 1.2.0.0 (Zen 3) BIOS of some Zen 3 compatible motherboard. Then, we compare which portions are changed. Then we could then get those unchanged ones and replace the updated ones (which assumed to have the updated pieces of code) and do the same for C6H BIOS creating some frankensteinian BIOS of some sort.
> 
> *EDIT 2: *
> Example: So we know that BB38F734-D640-4CF5-AFEA-CA8C... is ASUS_USBFLASHBACK "driver":
> 
> Now extracting and comparing 7704 and 7901 we can see that it is almost the same. So, if we can take, say, C7H Zen3 BIOS and C7H pre-Zen3 (AGESA 1.0.0.6), we can see which ones are new and which ones are old. Maybe we can slop those modules in to C6H BIOS too.
> 
> View attachment 2474626


I have no idea what I am doing, but I got curious and thought I'd try and compare some quite old BIOSes (both of these were released on the same day), as I'm curious what's sooooo different between Crosshair VI and VII. Maybe it will be helpful.








MMTool ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-6004 vs ROG-CROSSHAIR-VII-HERO-ASUS-0509 - Diff Checker


MMTool ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-6004 vs ROG-CROSSHAIR-VII-HERO-ASUS-0509 - +--------------------------------------------------- | MMTOOL 5.02.0024



www.diffchecker.com





All I did was create a "report" using MMTool 5.02_patched, throw it into sublime text editor, remove the last 22 characters with regex (.{22}$) to get a cleanish list of GUIDs for both the BIOSes.

Made a mistake of using the Wi-Fi version, but they're not different purely GUID wise.


----------



## terranx

When I compare the GUIDs of those two bios versions (using excel to sort through them), these are the GUIDs present on the C7H that are absent on the C6H

1BA1B581-7DF4-4E46-8F55-9E7B86B5E5FFASUSLightingControlSMI6K5823698C4FD-78AC-4448-BC73-CB42383FAB53AURAUsbECUpdate40348819-A506-4DE6-AB99-49127FBF0838AURAUsbECControlDxeC6A5F156-2F43-449B-99FB-02C40FFF3A11AsusWpbtDriverCDD964A1-4D85-489B-B6CB-06D2BB1DA98EAsusWpbtWmiDxe

Then these are the ones present on the C6H that are not present on the C7H

7BC362A2-447C-49F2-8AF5-EA204C2760E1ASM_USB31_PEIF9B821DA-606B-4789-8DCD-65515B56AF5DEPFUsbECUpdate

Of course that doesn't mean the actual binaries within the GUIDs that are retained are the same - some are guaranteed to be different. Question is if the important ones are the same.

Edit: On further examination, my comparison was with the named GUIDs, I'll try to rerun it with the unnamed ones.


----------



## residentour

terranx said:


> When I compare the GUIDs of those two bios versions (using excel to sort through them), these are the GUIDs present on the C7H that are absent on the C6H
> 
> 1BA1B581-7DF4-4E46-8F55-9E7B86B5E5FFASUSLightingControlSMI6K5823698C4FD-78AC-4448-BC73-CB42383FAB53AURAUsbECUpdate40348819-A506-4DE6-AB99-49127FBF0838AURAUsbECControlDxeC6A5F156-2F43-449B-99FB-02C40FFF3A11AsusWpbtDriverCDD964A1-4D85-489B-B6CB-06D2BB1DA98EAsusWpbtWmiDxe
> 
> Then these are the ones present on the C6H that are not present on the C7H
> 
> 7BC362A2-447C-49F2-8AF5-EA204C2760E1ASM_USB31_PEIF9B821DA-606B-4789-8DCD-65515B56AF5DEPFUsbECUpdate
> 
> Of course that doesn't mean the actual binaries within the GUIDs that are retained are the same - some are guaranteed to be different. Question is if the important ones are the same.
> 
> Edit: On further examination, my comparison was with the named GUIDs, I'll try to rerun it with the unnamed ones.


Isn't comparing with similar Asus boards (same chipset, different models ) at the same bios version faster way to determine how boards differ at the ID on Bioses? Then we can determine the module and replaced it with C6H plus adding IO stuff.


----------



## terranx

residentour said:


> Isn't comparing with similar Asus boards (same chipset, different models ) at the same bios version faster way to determine how boards differ at the ID on Bioses? Then we can determine the module and replaced it with C6H plus adding IO stuff.


The above comparison are the C6H and C7H variants where they added the support for the same AGESA variant (whtever it was at that time).


----------



## jamarinas

*EDIT: *



Axilya said:


> I have no idea what I am doing, but I got curious and thought I'd try and compare some quite old BIOSes (both of these were released on the same day), as I'm curious what's sooooo different between Crosshair VI and VII. Maybe it will be helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMTool ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-6004 vs ROG-CROSSHAIR-VII-HERO-ASUS-0509 - Diff Checker
> 
> 
> MMTool ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-6004 vs ROG-CROSSHAIR-VII-HERO-ASUS-0509 - +--------------------------------------------------- | MMTOOL 5.02.0024
> 
> 
> 
> www.diffchecker.com


NICE!

*EDIT 2:*

Ok so now we know that the BIOSes are similar, at least for the GUIDs. Next is we compare the modules itself from the same AGESA. Compare the modules if the contents (hex) are the same or different. If we can spot the same modules, we can reuse/retain the old C6H modules on the Zen 3 transplant from C7H. We can treat this as the 'core' modules.


----------



## jamarinas

Ok so I did check the modules and it is a lot more similar here.

I extracted ASUSGamingBoardDxe with C6H and C7H BIOSes with AGESA 1.0.0.2a (same version as the ones compared previously).










So it is at least very similar, if not the "same".


----------



## jamarinas

And comparing ASUS C6H, C7H and the BIOSTAR Zen 3 BIOS posted here, we can see that the GUID of the modules are the same. So we know for sure that these modules are common among the BIOSes. Of course we can remove the ASUS and BIOSTAR specific ones.

*EDIT:*
Czn = Carrizo?
Br = Bristol Ridge?
Mts = Matisse?
Rn = ?
Rv = Raven Ridge?
Sm = Summit Ridge?
Vmr = 😉
Zp = Zen+?










We can compare the BIOS of BIOSTAR X470 GTA AGESA 1.0.0.6 and Zen 3 to determine the changes to Zen 3. We can also compare the BIOS of C7H AGESA 1.0.0.6 and Zen 3 to determine the changes to Zen 3 as well. Since we have Zen 3 modules that are stripped down (for 16MB BIOS ICs), we can, more or less take that and transplant that to C6H. Maybe take some modules from C7H as well. All the common ones and try to boot. 

We know that the BIOSTAR X470 BIOS works on the C6H and the C6H BIOS works (of course). There is a higher chance of getting some frankensteinian BIOS to work. 

Anyone would want to start the transplant?


----------



## Dr. Vodka

jamarinas said:


> *EDIT:*
> Czn = Carrizo?
> Br = Bristol Ridge?
> Mts = Matisse?
> Rn = ?
> Rv = Raven Ridge?
> Sm = Summit Ridge?
> Vmr = 😉
> Zp = Zen+?


If we're talking about the ComboPI V2 BIOSes and AMD known shortened codenames,

CZ - Carrizo | Excavator APU , never made it to AM4
------------------------------------------------------
BR - Bristol Ridge | Excavator APU | A series
------------------------------------------------------
ZP/SR - Zeppelin/Summit Ridge | Zen CPU | 1000 series
------------------------------------------------------
PR - Pinnacle Ridge | Zen+ CPU | 2000 series
RV - Raven Ridge | Zen APU | 2000 series
------------------------------------------------------
MTS - Matisse | Zen2 CPU | 3000 series
??? - Picasso | Zen+ APU | 3000 series (as far as I know never had a shortened codename)
------------------------------------------------------
RN - Renoir | Zen2 APU | 4000 series
------------------------------------------------------
VMR - Vermeer | Zen3 CPU | 5000 series
CZN - Cezanne | Zen3 APU | 5000 series
??? - Lucienne | Zen2 APU | 5000 series (Renoir refresh, not launched yet)

As far as I know, SM is not an AM4 chip codename abbreviation, nor does it match any other known codenames (Dali - Raven2)


----------



## jamarinas

Dr. Vodka said:


> If we're talking about the ComboPI V2 BIOSes and AMD known shortened codenames,
> 
> CZ - Carrizo | Excavator APU , never made it to AM4
> ------------------------------------------------------
> BR - Bristol Ridge | Excavator APU | A series
> ------------------------------------------------------
> ZP/SR - Zeppelin/Summit Ridge | Zen CPU | 1000 series
> ------------------------------------------------------
> PR - Pinnacle Ridge | Zen+ CPU | 2000 series
> RV - Raven Ridge | Zen APU | 2000 series
> ------------------------------------------------------
> MTS - Matisse | Zen2 CPU | 3000 series
> ??? - Picasso | Zen+ APU | 3000 series (as far as I know never had a shortened codename)
> ------------------------------------------------------
> RN - Renoir | Zen2 APU | 4000 series
> ------------------------------------------------------
> VMR - Vermeer | Zen3 CPU | 5000 series
> CZN - Cezanne | Zen3 APU | 5000 series
> ??? - Lucienne | Zen2 APU | 5000 series (Renoir refresh, not launched yet)
> 
> As far as I know, SM is not an AM4 chip codename abbreviation, nor does it match any other known codenames (Dali - Raven2)


NICE! Let's use this as reference to when we're chopping off the BIOSes.

This makes it consistent that the Br modules are non existent on the BIOSTAR (X470 GTA) BIOS but has VMR and CZN modules. (of course MTS etc. was present on the later versions as well).


----------



## jamarinas

I dumped a report from MMTool of the latest ASUS C7H BIOS (4201 BETA). I replaced all "|" with "," and saved the report as CSV. Opened the CSV in Excel and all the GUIDs and all are separated by cells. I compared the BIOS of the X470 GTA AGESA 1.2.0.0 (flashable to C6H) and C7H. I saw that the C7H appears to have 2 BIOS sections. One pre-Zen 3 located on Firmware Volume: 07 and one Zen 3 located on Firmware Volume: 10. It is like 2 BIOSes in 1. On the X470 GTA, all of those Zen/+/2/3 sections are in one place.

It looks like it is very possible to build a BIOS that will work. Maybe anyone could start out?


----------



## csf22able

jamarinas said:


> It is like 2 BIOSes in 1. On the X470 GTA, all of those Zen/+/2/3 sections are in one place.


as far as i seen all 32mb roms built that way, like splitted into 2 parts
for the reference you can check asrock 16mb rom's, they should look like biostar, just with different hardware "parts"


----------



## jamarinas

csf22able said:


> as far as i seen all 32mb roms built that way, like splitted into 2 parts
> for the reference you can check asrock 16mb rom's, they should look like biostar, just with different hardware "parts"


Yes!

Maybe for a quick check, transplant these parts from the ASUS to the BIOSTAR to get the fans/voltage readings correctly and a working Zen 3 BIOS.










*EDIT:*
BIOSTAR
,187,SmartFan ,A50C9F22-C681-412B-A86B-46BE30EB9C1B,0046EF37,000ADA,DRVR,

ASUS C6H
,158,ITE_QFanDXE ,31D244BB-0453-443B-877D-30A86734C101,008DB541,002A72,DRVR,


----------



## csf22able

jamarinas said:


> Maybe for a quick check, transplant these parts from the ASUS to the BIOSTAR to get the fans/voltage readings correctly and a working Zen 3 BIOS.


yep, that will be the easiest way, moving Agesa probably harder than hardware, also we have SAM options in Biostar interface and nothing in C6H bios. For the first attempt we can try to fix Biostar bios rather than doing frankenstein. Basically there is 2 ways: 1. transplanting interface and\ hardware to Biostar (or at least hardware) 2. transplanting Agesa to C6H (and then add SAM options manually, don't know how...)


----------



## oile

Is there anyone with a chiphell account? In that case, I think contacting chm128256 would be useful for cooperation with Chinese guys, wich I remember brought intel 8700k on z370




__





chm128256的个人资料 - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验


chm128256的个人资料 ,Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验




www.chiphell.com




He is the first guy who seemed to have modified the Asrock uefi to run Zen 5000 in this (now famous) Post 2020年11月5日 intel 猝 - 第5页 - 电脑讨论 - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验


----------



## jamarinas

Some of the overclocking veterans here know how to do it also. The first ones who brought Zen 3 to X470 while waiting for AMD. 

Maybe let's start some github page and start working on this?


----------



## oile

jamarinas said:


> Some of the overclocking veterans here know how to do it also. The first ones who brought Zen 3 to X470 while waiting for AMD.
> 
> Maybe let's start some github page and start working on this?


I like the idea of github. I've also asked Reous if he wanted to help but he declined saying that he doesn't like frankensteinize something, he likes clean codes
BTW, I think cooperation is the way. Of course if some engineer from Asus may help on their own, would be great. For example I remember some xiaomi engineers working as hobby in adding code to source code files and even creating their own mods


----------



## jamarinas

Here's an update. I modified my C6H BIOS again, this time just taking the Logo.bmp from Strix B450-E. I used MMtool to replace the module. The board got bricked again. 1C on boot, cannot go past it. I think the best bet would be the BIOSTAR BIOS with Resizable BAR then let's work from there (AGESA 1.1.0.0 Patch D?) The layout of the firmware is quite similar to 7901 too. For the record, the Zen 3 B450-E BIOS has its main block moved to Part 07 from Part 03 from earlier BIOSes (like C6H). I think that is why we're having problems in crossflashing.


----------



## terranx

jamarinas said:


> Here's an update. I modified my C6H BIOS again, this time just taking the Logo.bmp from Strix B450-E. I used MMtool to replace the module. The board got bricked again. 1C on boot, cannot go past it. I think the best bet would be the BIOSTAR BIOS with Resizable BAR then let's work from there (AGESA 1.1.0.0 Patch D?) The layout of the firmware is quite similar to 7901 too. For the record, the Zen 3 B450-E BIOS has its main block moved to Part 07 from Part 03 from earlier BIOSes (like C6H). I think that is why we're having problems in crossflashing.


That sounds like a signature check issue if simply replacing the logo breaks it. Or alternatiely MMTool is breaking the layout somehow.

I snagged myself a C7H for pretty cheap on ebay. I still intend to work on this (would be nice to have a second system), but it'll be a lot easier to work on a bios mod on a computer that isn't my primary. Still pissed at Asus, but at least a used board doesn't get them any money.


----------



## jamarinas

terranx said:


> I snagged myself a C7H for pretty cheap on ebay.


Considering this as well. Since I am not getting some Zen 3 stuff anytime soon, might just stick with the latest BIOS (7901). I am still happy with my 1700. I mean, it is possible to make it work considering everything that we have found out, but yeah, it is a lot of work.


----------



## jamarinas

jamarinas said:


> Here's an update. I modified my C6H BIOS again, this time just taking the Logo.bmp from Strix B450-E. I used MMtool to replace the module. The board got bricked again. 1C on boot, cannot go past it. I think the best bet would be the BIOSTAR BIOS with Resizable BAR then let's work from there (AGESA 1.1.0.0 Patch D?) The layout of the firmware is quite similar to 7901 too. For the record, the Zen 3 B450-E BIOS has its main block moved to Part 07 from Part 03 from earlier BIOSes (like C6H). I think that is why we're having problems in crossflashing.


*EDIT:*
It worked. I was able to boot with this module replaced. It is just difficult to flash the BIOS using EZP2019+. Sometimes it would get stuck at 1C/8C/9A, but after a few tries, I was able to boot with the module replaced.

*EDIT 2:*
I attached the file and used *.txt as file extension. Just return it back to *.rom and you can check it out with MMTool or even try flashing it (at your own risk). I've also updated the uCode and other modules using UBU.

*EDIT 3:*
Attached is the report from MMTool as well.

(Notice the difference in size of the modules, the original is 35E8, the B450-E is 35FA (with the module label) and now the modified C6HWIFI bios has a logo.bmp that is 35FA in size.)


----------



## terranx

jamarinas said:


> Considering this as well. Since I am not getting some Zen 3 stuff anytime soon, might just stick with the latest BIOS (7901). I am still happy with my 1700. I mean, it is possible to make it work considering everything that we have found out, but yeah, it is a lot of work.


Yeah I've got a 2700x which I'm mostly happy with (though my board wants to send an insane amount of voltage to it by default) but if I can ever find a 5950x on sale, I'll go for it.


----------



## csf22able

jamarinas said:


> Here's an update. I modified my C6H BIOS again, this time just taking the Logo.bmp from Strix B450-E. I used MMtool to replace the module. The board got bricked again. 1


why not using afudos? try to change ITE-sensor driver on Biostar bios


----------



## jamarinas

csf22able said:


> why not using afudos?


I used to flash using AFUDOS. I just got used to it, maybe? I have the flasher application on another PC and the C6H with an SPI cable on a test bench, both on a KVM.



csf22able said:


> try to change ITE-sensor driver on Biostar bios


I am stuck on AGESA 1.0.0.6 since I'm using an A6-9500 to test. I am just using MMTool to replace the module, but this time it's the Logo.bmp from the latest Strix B450-E.


----------



## csf22able

jamarinas said:


> I attached the file and used *.txt as file extension. Just return it back to *.rom and you can check it out with MMTool or even try flashing it (at your own risk). I've also updated the uCode and other modules using UBU.


what's updated? what to check?
and how you deal with different module size? it won't replace module if the new module is bigger, it will increase file size (like Smartfan->Qfan it gives size-error trying to replace)
i guess QFAN and Smartfan are only graphical units in BIOS to control things in bios menu (Qfan is a way larger), maybe it's not what we need, we have to find modules with actual drivers for OS
hard to work with modules of 7901, no labels with new asus bioses, they really tried to save more space there, Total Bytes Free : ( 292 KB) vs (2661 KB) at Biostar
AMDvrm driver is about 10kb, Asus have only 3kb free in volume for drivers, at least we need to reassign volume size and probably rellocate them too
Biostar volume for drivers is 6kb free, no space even for Qfan module (11kb vs 3kb smartfan)
there are also a lot of drivers for APU's in Biostar version (including APU4000)


----------



## Masterchief79

@csf22able, @jamarinas: Been following the thread for a few weeks now and just wanted to say thank you for your work on behalf of the lurkers.  This is important and fascinating stuff, and I'm delighted to see the progress and the determination for finding a way to get Zen 3 to work. I agree it's sad that Asus isn't doing it themselves, but seeing the community working on it instead of complaining and writing death threats to Asus officials is really great. Keep it up


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Masterchief79 said:


> @csf22able, @jamarinas: Been following the thread for a few weeks now and just wanted to say thank you for your work on behalf of the lurkers.  This is important and fascinating stuff, and I'm delighted to see the progress and the determination for finding a way to get Zen 3 to work. I agree it's sad that Asus isn't doing it themselves, but seeing the community working on it instead of complaining and writing death threats to Asus officials is really great. Keep it up


Nobody wrote a death threat to anybody. Don't know where you read anything even remotely implying that.

The community asked for an official response from ASUS despite evidence of other brands providing that little extra end-of-life support to capture customers in the next upgrade cycle be it AM5 or LGA1700, we got a no, so with that said and done it was time to explore what could be done.

@jamarinas if you're able to successfully replace the sensor module in the Biostar BIOS with the C6H's, I'm willing to give it a try. We can flashback from Biostar BIOSes, so no issues there. I have a CH341a programmer but no clip tool, so I'd have to unsolder the BIOS chip if things get too bad. 

-----------------------------------------------------------

By the way,





__





We'll be back.






rog.asus.com







TerraNX @ ROG forums said:


> I don't think you necessarily need to shift the voltages to 1.8v. A 32MB 3.3v chip would probably be fine.
> 
> I think this one would work: W25Q256JVEIQ Winbond Electronics | Integrated Circuits (ICs) | DigiKey
> 
> WSON instead of SOIC, but the pin spacing and order is the same, so should be feasible to solder to the same spot.
> 
> Whether the board would still boot properly with a 32MB ROM with a 16MB bios flashed to it, I don't know. And who knows if bios flashback would still work.


There are 3.3v 32MB ROM chips! About that one, package is an inconvenience and difficult to solder without a hot air station, but fits SOIC8 spacing. It could be worth a shot, maybe the board can work with the bigger chip.


----------



## unstableone

Dr. Vodka said:


> Nobody wrote a death threat to anybody. Don't know where you read anything even remotely implying that.
> 
> The community asked for an official response from ASUS despite evidence of other brands providing that little extra end-of-life support to capture customers in the next upgrade cycle be it AM5 or LGA1700, we got a no, so with that said and done it was time to explore what could be done.


I think he was saying that it hasn't happened.
I asked Asus nicely through normal support (ticket, then ceo office) and they actually responded; so I posted it. At least we know.




Dr. Vodka said:


> There are 3.3v 32MB ROM chips! About that one, package is an inconvenience and difficult to solder without a hot air station, but fits SOIC8 spacing. It could be worth a shot, maybe the board can work with the bigger chip.


Macronix MX25L25673GM2I is the closest match to a 3.3v rom in the normal package size.
I think you could make a WSON8 chip fit (winbond that ch7 has) with extending some of the pads.

According to some of the posts in the win-raid forum, you can take a 16MB bios + 16MB of FFFF onto a 32MB chip and it should flash. 
Doubtful the bios flashback would work.

You could probably make it work but why?
None of us are smart enough to know how to force the ch7 bios to boot on ch6


----------



## jamarinas

csf22able said:


> what's updated? what to check?


I just replaced the Logo.bmp on the 7901 (C6H) to the one found in Strix B450-E (4202-Zen 3). This proves that the method works (changing modules of 7901).













csf22able said:


> and how you deal with different module size? it won't replace module if the new module is bigger, it will increase file size (like Smartfan->Qfan it gives size-error trying to replace)


For MMTool I went on and selected 'Replace' tab, Browsed to the area where I extracted the module from the other BIOS and hit 'Replace'. For the Logo.bmp, yes it is larger by a few bytes (35E8 vs 35FA). I'm not sure sure how it will behave if the module is really large compared to the original one.



csf22able said:


> hard to work with modules of 7901


Yes! That is why we used an older one to cross check the module names and we noticed that the GUIDs has not changed ever since. So we need to generate a mapping (possibly in excel) 7901 (from older BIOSes with labels) then we could use that to know which ones to replace (if we're working on 7901) or which ones to extract (to transplant to another BIOS).


----------



## jamarinas

Dr. Vodka said:


> I have a CH341a programmer but no clip tool, so I'd have to unsolder the BIOS chip if things get too bad.


The motherboard has an SPI header, no need to remove the chip.












unstableone said:


> Macronix MX25L25673GM2I is the closest match to a 3.3v rom in the normal package size.


I was thinking we could just design an adapter that would have the BIOS chip and insert it directly onto the SPI header. So technically any packaging would do, right?


----------



## csf22able

jamarinas said:


> For MMTool I went on and selected 'Replace' tab, Browsed to the area where I extracted the module from the other BIOS and hit 'Replace'. For the Logo.bmp, yes it is larger by a few bytes (35E8 vs 35FA). I'm not sure sure how it will behave if the module is really large compared to the original one.


well,. i've already checked that doesn't work with larger modules because volume have limited size, replacement is limited by volume size directly, not by file size itself
also i've noticed that agesa have many modules across the bios, and another moment - C6H bios have "heavy" graphical part and low ammount of free space, a lot of options there comparing to biostar or asrock
probably the only way for C6H bios is removing older zen's support
or we can try fix basic IO modules in Biostar, native drivers should be smaller than qfan graphic module
overall, we can see that importing Asus interface to Biostar isn't possible, that parts are very different in size, Asrock and Biostar have very similar structure, very common to each other, and very simple graphic design. With further AGESA updates we will have even less free space to operate (though Biostar have 1mb more free space than Asrockb450)
also we need to find a way to adjust volume 7 (boot block) at Biostar bios, decrease the size in favour of volume 6


----------



## terranx

jamarinas said:


> The motherboard has an SPI header, no need to remove the chip.
> 
> View attachment 2474852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking we could just design an adapter that would have the BIOS chip and insert it directly onto the SPI header. So technically any packaging would do, right?


That's a good point actually, that would probably work fine. The SOIC-16 version would probably be easiest for most to solder






W25Q256JVFIQ Winbond Electronics | Integrated Circuits (ICs) | DigiKey


Order today, ships today. W25Q256JVFIQ – FLASH - NOR Memory IC 256Mb (32M x 8) SPI - Quad I/O 133 MHz 16-SOIC from Winbond Electronics. Pricing and Availability on millions of electronic components from Digi-Key Electronics.




www.digikey.com





Could probably even prototype using one of these and some jumper wires before designing an actual adapter board. PA0005 Chip Quik Inc. | Prototyping, Fabrication Products | DigiKey

Main issue is clearance in that area isn't the greatest if you have a large CPU cooler


----------



## number9_1982

why do you guys want 32mb rom chip?
32mb bios is always 16mb for old cpus and 16mb for new cpus because old cpus like ZEN1 cannot use more than 16mb.

here i splitted the new Crosshair VII BIOS into 2 16MB parts and analyzed with UBU:

Scanning BIOS file part1.rom.
Please wait...
Manufacturer - ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC.
Model - ROG CROSSHAIR VII HERO Rev 1.xx
BIOS release - 4202 01/15/2021
BIOS platform - AMI Aptio 5

[EFI Drivers - Find and Extract]
AMD RAIDXpert2 GUID C74F06D2-ED92-489B-879C-C0E428A22167
AMD GOP SubGUID 12FA6BCD-E5C0-4E61-8BC6-3876EC6C2083
AMI NVMe GUID 634E8DB5-C432-43BE-A653-9CA2922CC458
Intel Gbit GUID 7250FD57-BF4E-47B5-98A5-C7AE2D1B8F5C

[OROM - Find and Extract]
VBIOS in Padding
VBIOS in SubGUID 12BF5331-4DF7-4CA8-9C7F-155EF4A67A3A
VBIOS in SubGUID 2EEB6B7E-F112-4350-AB72-ADEC3840255C
VBIOS in SubGUID 430A34B2-65F8-4C0A-B765-E02ADEC8DD63
OROM in GUID A0327FE0-1FDA-4E5B-905D-B510C45A61D0
OROM in GUID A0327FE0-1FDA-4E5B-905D-B510C45A61D0

Main Menu
[Current version in BIOS file]
1 - Disk Controller
EFI AMD RAIDXpert2-Fxx - 9.3.0-00221
OROM AMD RAIDXpert2-Fxx - 8.1.0-00046
EFI NVMe Driver present
2 - Video OnBoard
EFI AMD GOP Driver - 2.15.0.17.10_signed
OROM VBIOS Raven - 016.002.000.012.000000
OROM VBIOS Raven 2 - 016.002.000.012.000000
OROM VBIOS Picasso - 016.002.000.012.000000
3 - Network
EFI Intel PRO1000 UNDI - 6.9.07
OROM Intel Boot Agent GE - 1.5.73
4 - Other SATA Controller
5 - CPU MicroCode
View/Extract/Search/Replace
S - AMI Setup IFR Extractor
0 - Exit
RS - Re-Scanning
A - About

╔═════════════════════════════════════════╗
║ MC Extractor v1.52.4 r173 ║
╚═════════════════════════════════════════╝
╔═══════════════════════════════════════════════════╗
║ AMD ║
╟──┬────────┬────────┬──────────┬─────┬────────┬────╢
║# │ CPUID │Revision│ Date │ Size│ Offset │Last║
╟──┼────────┼────────┼──────────┼─────┼────────┼────╢
║1 │00800F82│0800820D│2019-04-16│0xC80│0x2A2000│Yes ║
╟──┼────────┼────────┼──────────┼─────┼────────┼────╢
║2 │00800F12│08001250│2019-04-16│0xC80│0x2A2D00│ No ║
╟──┼────────┼────────┼──────────┼─────┼────────┼────╢
║3 │00800F11│08001138│2019-02-04│0xC80│0x2A3A00│Yes ║
╟──┼────────┼────────┼──────────┼─────┼────────┼────╢
║4 │00800F10│0800100C│2017-01-31│0xC80│0x2A4700│Yes ║
╟──┼────────┼────────┼──────────┼─────┼────────┼────╢
║5 │00800F00│0800002A│2016-10-06│0xC80│0x2A5400│Yes ║
╟──┼────────┼────────┼──────────┼─────┼────────┼────╢
║6 │00810F10│08101016│2019-04-30│0xC80│0x41B500│Yes ║
╟──┼────────┼────────┼──────────┼─────┼────────┼────╢
║7 │00820F01│08200103│2019-04-17│0xC80│0x41C200│Yes ║
╟──┼────────┼────────┼──────────┼─────┼────────┼────╢
║8 │00810F00│08100004│2016-11-20│0xC80│0x41CF00│Yes ║
╟──┼────────┼────────┼──────────┼─────┼────────┼────╢
║9 │00810F80│08108002│2018-06-05│0xC80│0x41DC00│Yes ║
╟──┼────────┼────────┼──────────┼─────┼────────┼────╢
║10│00810F81│08108109│2019-04-17│0xC80│0x41E900│Yes ║
╟──┼────────┼────────┼──────────┼─────┼────────┼────╢
║11│00810F11│08101102│2018-11-06│0xC80│0x41F600│ No ║
╚══╧════════╧════════╧══════════╧═════╧════════╧════╝
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Scanning BIOS file part2.rom.
Please wait...
Manufacturer - ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC.
Model - ROG CROSSHAIR VII HERO Rev 1.xx
BIOS release - 4202 01/15/2021
BIOS platform - AMI Aptio 5

 [EFI Drivers - Find and Extract]
AMD RAIDXpert2 GUID C74F06D2-ED92-489B-879C-C0E428A22167
AMD GOP SubGUID 12FA6BCD-E5C0-4E61-8BC6-3876EC6C2083
AMI NVMe GUID 634E8DB5-C432-43BE-A653-9CA2922CC458
Intel Gbit GUID 7250FD57-BF4E-47B5-98A5-C7AE2D1B8F5C

[OROM - Find and Extract]
VBIOS in Padding
VBIOS in SubGUID 12BF5331-4DF7-4CA8-9C7F-155EF4A67A11
VBIOS in SubGUID 12BF5331-4DF7-4CA8-9C7F-155EF4A67985
OROM in GUID A0327FE0-1FDA-4E5B-905D-B510C45A61D0


Main Menu
[Current version in BIOS file]
1 - Disk Controller
EFI AMD RAIDXpert2-Fxx - 9.3.0-00221
EFI NVMe Driver present
2 - Video OnBoard
EFI AMD GOP Driver - 2.15.0.17.10_signed
OROM VBIOS Cezanne - 017.010.000.028.000000
OROM VBIOS Renoir - 017.010.000.028.000000
3 - Network
EFI Intel PRO1000 UNDI - 6.9.07
OROM Intel Boot Agent GE - 1.5.73
4 - Other SATA Controller
5 - CPU MicroCode
View/Extract/Search/Replace
S - AMI Setup IFR Extractor
0 - Exit
RS - Re-Scanning
A - About

╔═════════════════════════════════════════╗
║ MC Extractor v1.52.4 r173 ║
╚═════════════════════════════════════════╝
╔═══════════════════════════════════════════════════╗
║ AMD ║
╟─┬────────┬────────┬──────────┬──────┬────────┬────╢
║#│ CPUID │Revision│ Date │ Size │ Offset │Last║
╟─┼────────┼────────┼──────────┼──────┼────────┼────╢
║1│00A20F10│0A201009│2020-08-21│0x15C0│0x36AB00│Yes ║
╟─┼────────┼────────┼──────────┼──────┼────────┼────╢
║2│00A20F00│0A200025│2020-01-21│0x15C0│0x36C100│Yes ║
╟─┼────────┼────────┼──────────┼──────┼────────┼────╢
║3│00870F10│08701021│2020-01-25│0xC80 │0x37D200│Yes ║
╟─┼────────┼────────┼──────────┼──────┼────────┼────╢
║4│00870F00│08700004│2018-12-06│0xC80 │0x37DF00│Yes ║
╟─┼────────┼────────┼──────────┼──────┼────────┼────╢
║5│00860F00│0860000E│2020-01-27│0xC80 │0x4FAF00│Yes ║
╟─┼────────┼────────┼──────────┼──────┼────────┼────╢
║6│00860F01│08600106│2020-06-19│0xC80 │0x4FBC00│Yes ║
╟─┼────────┼────────┼──────────┼──────┼────────┼────╢
║7│00A50F00│0A50000B│2020-08-21│0x15C0│0x67AF00│Yes ║
╚═╧════════╧════════╧══════════╧══════╧════════╧════╝


----------



## csf22able

by the way, UEFI Tool 58 NE show some tags for C6H 7901 bios like logo, flashback and some others, extract bins and ffs, make reports - Releases · LongSoft/UEFITool
it shows some tags which cannot be seen in MMTool directly
another tool - Uefi Tool 0.28 can replace GUIDs, rebuild, replace, etc
that's 2 different programms with similar interface, one can show better, and second can change modules

but why do things complicated with logo, Aptio change logo is here - https://xeon-e5450.ru/wp-content/pl...d=YaT-xL0-K29gi-lI4CNiM8UBkBqwjqzoyv69t6b6FgY
tool for changing logo-images in AMI bios =)


----------



## number9_1982

dont use UefiTool 0.28 for modifying 

uefitool 0.25 is doing a much better job for that.


----------



## csf22able

number9_1982 said:


> dont use UefiTool 0.28 for modifying


well, we are using MMtool at the moment, it works too, but won't allow to go over volume size if some GUID is little bit larger
anyway the first task is to move ITE sensor driver from C6H bios to Biostar x470gta bios (replace)
how to find driver ITE IT8665E Super IO Sensor in C6H bios? Qfan is an app in UEFI, this is not what we need
there are SioDxeInit, SioBasicIODXE, GenericSio - as drivers, + SMM and PEI modules for SIO
biostar bios doesn't have SioBasicIODXE module (but sensors works, just incorrectly)
Asrock also have only SioDxeInit and GenericSio as drivers. So there is a drivers, not sure what's the SMM and PEI Sio parts
Bisotar have SMM but no PEI, Asrock have no both of them, so on behalf of the driver - SMM and PEI are not needed (could be used in Bios interface only)
if somebody wanna try - modded bios from Biostar x470gta with 2 sensor drivers imported - bios3
not sure that will be enough


----------



## terranx

number9_1982 said:


> why do you guys want 32mb rom chip?
> 32mb bios is always 16mb for old cpus and 16mb for new cpus because old cpus like ZEN1 cannot use more than 16mb.


I think the idea if if a C7H bios can be made to boot on the C6H, that's the most likely to have as few compatibility issues as possible.


----------



## Conker1970

Sorry i cant help i hope you manage it. Would love to see how AMD and Asus will react if it works!

Wrote to AMD to complain answer buy a new motehrboard. Wrote back exactly that i dont want to do and accused AMD of being greedy (which is true)


----------



## jamarinas

csf22able said:


> but why do things complicated with logo, Aptio change logo is here - https://xeon-e5450.ru/wp-content/pl...d=YaT-xL0-K29gi-lI4CNiM8UBkBqwjqzoyv69t6b6FgY
> tool for changing logo-images in AMI bios =)


HAHAHAHA! I was looking for the most updated version of this after I did the logo swap yesterday. I got really curious what was different between the B450-F logo and C6H logo (because size was different). The version I got kept crashing after loading the BIOS. 



csf22able said:


> if somebody wanna try - modded bios from Biostar x470gta with 2 sensor drivers imported - bios3
> not sure that will be enough


I'll try if I can get some Zen 1 Athlons so I can help testing.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

csf22able said:


> if somebody wanna try - modded bios from Biostar x470gta with 2 sensor drivers imported - bios3
> not sure that will be enough


Flashed it, cleared CMOS, powered on, it did the three reboots it usually does on a fresh flash / CMOS clear going through all the POST codes, but then it'd get stuck at 99 without monitor output. 99 is just before the BOOT led lights up on ASUS' BIOS, POST is complete, and we get monitor output.










Cleared CMOS again, same behavior.


Flashed back to 7901, no issues.


----------



## jamarinas

number9_1982 said:


> here i splitted the new Crosshair VII BIOS into 2 16MB parts and analyzed with UBU:


Have we tried flashing this before?

*EDIT:*
I did this track and dissected the first half of C7H BIOS 3103. I flashed this and always getting stuck at 55 (Memory) error. I'm using A6-9500 (supported by 3103). I don't know if it will work for real Zen based CPUs.

Remove the *.txt extension to use. Flash at your own risk.


----------



## infraredbg

jamarinas said:


> Have we tried flashing this before?
> 
> How were you able to split the BIOS into 2 16MB parts?


I have tried it and it's an instant code 22 for me with both 3900X and 5600X. Flashback worked.

The way I split it is:

Extract the UEFI body from the capsule wuth UEFI tool
Removed the first UEFI image up to offset 1000000h with HEX editor, which leaves me with the second one and the file size is 16MB

Don't know about those warnings, though. Might check an older bios, but this CH6 is my main system and can't do many experiments on it.
Haven't checked a B450 Strix bios this way, might try it.

As you can see, there are the same GUIDs appearing twice and there's a padding block infront of both


----------



## terranx

Dr. Vodka said:


> Flashed it, cleared CMOS, powered on, it did the three reboots it usually does on a fresh flash / CMOS clear going through all the POST codes, but then it'd get stuck at 99 without monitor output. 99 is just before the BOOT led lights up on ASUS' BIOS, POST is complete, and we get monitor output.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleared CMOS again, same behavior.
> 
> 
> Flashed back to 7901, no issues.


99 is apparently "Super IO Initialization" https://ami.com/ami_downloads/Aptio_V_Status_Codes.pdf

Doesn't really help.


----------



## jamarinas

infraredbg said:


> I have tried it and it's an instant code 22 for me with both 3900X and 5600X. Flashback worked.
> 
> The way I split it is:
> 
> Extract the UEFI body from the capsule wuth UEFI tool
> Removed the first UEFI image up to offset 1000000h with HEX editor, which leaves me with the second one and the file size is 16MB


Okay, did the same too.

*EDIT:*
ASUS C7H BIOS upper-half. AGESA 1.0.0.6 with A6-9500. Code 55.










*EDIT 2:*
ASUS Prime X470-Pro upper half. AGESA 1.0.0.6 with A6-9500. No post code after 2 quick HEX codes.



terranx said:


> 99 is apparently "Super IO Initialization" https://ami.com/ami_downloads/Aptio_V_Status_Codes.pdf
> 
> Doesn't really help.


No. I think it is a good step. Now we know that the replaced modules have an effect, specifically the Super IO. We're trying to make the Super IO detect the correct voltages/fan control here. Right?


----------



## Dr. Vodka

jamarinas said:


> Have we tried flashing this before?
> 
> *EDIT:*
> I did this track and dissected the first half of C7H BIOS 3103. I flashed this and always getting stuck at 55 (Memory) error. I'm using A6-9500 (supported by 3103). I don't know if it will work for real Zen based CPUs.
> 
> Remove the *.txt extension to use. Flash at your own risk.


So, checked your file (the first half of C7H's 3103) with MCExtractor, it has no Matisse microcode, only Zen and Zen+. I have a 3900x so it wouldn't work at all. Followed infraredbg's steps and extracted the second half, which only has Matisse microcode according to MCExtractor.

Flashed it, board was stuck at 92 a moment after powering on, and wouldn't do anything. It's a different code than what happens on ComboPI V2 releases, stuck at 22 as per infraredbg's experience. According to terranx's link, 92 is PCI bus initialization and 22 is OEM pre memory initialization. Looks like the board doesn't even get to start the POST procedure in either case.

Flashed back to 7901, no issues. What's interesting is that trying out one of the C7H's BIOSes didn't semi brick my board nor did I need to remove the battery for a while like it happened to csf22able. I have an ~August 2017 C6H, came with BIOS 1002, it's not part of the troublesome early ~March 2017 batch.



jamarinas said:


> No. I think it is a good step. Now we know that the replaced modules have an effect, specifically the Super IO. We're trying to make the Super IO detect the correct voltages/fan control here. Right?


Yes, it's a step in the right direction. The POST code corresponds to what csf22able changed and it got stuck right at the end of the POST procedure. It's promising.

We might end up with a Biostar X470 replacement BIOS with working sensors at some point. Good enough for me. On top of that, we already know SAM works, at least on the 1.1.0.0D release...

----------------------------------------------------------------------

While we're on that note...

@infraredbg you mentioned you have a 5600X? You're the only one who has one of the new chips at the moment. Would you mind when it's convenient, flashing one of Biostar's X470 1.1.0.0D or 1.2.0.0 BIOSes and checking if the board POSTs with a 5000 series CPU?

We know 1.1.0.0D has working SAM support while 1.2.0.0 doesn't (or at least does not work with a 3000 series CPU, there are reports of similar stuff going on with other brands, maybe a 5000 series CPU is needed for that AGESA version to get it to work apart from being able to toggle the settings in the BIOS?), but we don't know yet if these BIOSes result in working 5000 series support. It'd be awesome if this also worked.

You can flashback safely from the Biostar BIOSes.


----------



## jamarinas

I tried to replace the MemDetect module in C7H 3103 upper half to the module found in C6H 7901. Board got stuck at Code 11 and Memory LED (red).

Looks like C7H is also possible, but lots of testing required in getting the memory to POST. (Code 55 on the unmodified).


----------



## csf22able

Dr. Vodka said:


> Flashed it, cleared CMOS, powered on, it did the three reboots it usually does on a fresh flash / CMOS clear going through all the POST codes, but then it'd get stuck at 99 without monitor output. 99 is just before the BOOT led lights up on ASUS' BIOS, POST is complete, and we get monitor output.


ok, here is another version - bios1
this one have only GenericSio replaced, since it fails with Init i kept Biostar SioInit module
or probably those modules are not specific ITE drivers (basic IO Agesa parts for example), very probably, board usually doesn't limit the boot if driver is wrong, but only shows incorrect values
maybe it's better to go more simple way - find ITE driver in Biostar and remove it (Asrock bios works even without onboard IO-driver activated 'cause Nuvoton driver can't operate with C6H and shows nothing), after that we can search for ITE driver from Asus and put it exactly in same place where Biostar driver is.


----------



## jamarinas

I've found some in changing the interface of UEFI. Might give you guys an idea.

here:





[решено] Как извлечь картинку из UEFI?


[решено] Как извлечь картинку из UEFI?



forum.oszone.net





and here:








Mod the text color/theme on Z97 Asus UEFI BIOS


Hi, Would it be possible to mod the AMI UEFI BIOS color theme on Z97 Asus motherboards? Many of these motherboards basically have identical UEFI, but Asus (and other motherboard vendors as well) only changes the color theme of the UEFI to match the color theme of the motherboard. E.g. Maximus...




www.win-raid.com


----------



## csf22able

jamarinas said:


> I've found some in changing the interface of UEFI. Might give you guys an idea.


interface is not only gfx-part, that's not what we need, we need menu and options, and that's a lot of modules, C6H have heavy interface-part with a lot of options and tools (including addon-drivers like Qfan, LED control, etc), it's top board, Bios have almost no free space. If you look at UEFI-part via UEFI tool that difference is huge (between Biostar and Asus)
transplanting interface is a headache, it would be easier to modify Asus bios than importing Asus interface to Biostar. for example take a bios from b450 board, in that case we need to find out what prevents bios from booting on C6H. Some functions and options\tools will be lost, but we can get basic Asus-interface


----------



## jamarinas

csf22able said:


> interface is not only gfx-part, that's not what we need, we need menu and options, and that's a lot of modules, C6H have heavy interface-part with a lot of options and tools (including addon-drivers like Qfan, LED control, etc), it's top board, Bios have almost no free space. If you look at UEFI-part via UEFI tool that difference is huge (between Biostar and Asus)


Yeah, you were right. I was after replacing just the BIOS interface background if ever we got to get the BIOS working.



csf22able said:


> transplanting interface is a headache, it would be easier to modify Asus bios than importing Asus interface to Biostar. for example take a bios from b450 board, in that case we need to find out what prevents bios from booting on C6H. Some functions and options\tools will be lost, but we can get basic Asus-interface


C7H 3103 keeps getting memory errors. Untouched (upper-half) BIOS gets code 55. Replacing the MemDetect module from C6H gives code 11.

IIRC, B450-F has a different structure all together.

Sigh. 😟

*EDIT:*
Will probably stay away from ASUS now. I was targeting an ASUS build but now disappointed. Gigabyte Aorus seems a good choice nowadays. Of course, ASRock.


----------



## csf22able

Asus bios is too complicated for us to work with, we can continue to play with Biostar bios exchanging the modules and drivers starting from simple things, we can try to put model name Asus C6H to be diplayed instead of Biostar or defualt string. We've already had test results (for C6H) that Zen3 is supported after such crossflashing
i've noticed important issues with OC, i can't change and control DRAM voltage (i mean you can put settings but they won't work, voltage stay the same), that's limiting DRAM overclock, without proper IO drivers we may stay under stock only, that's not nice


----------



## jamarinas

csf22able said:


> Asus bios is too complicated for us to work with, we can continue to play with Biostar bios exchanging the modules and drivers starting from simple things, we can try to put model name Asus C6H to be diplayed instead of Biostar or defualt string. We've already had test results (for C6H) that Zen3 is supported after such crossflashing
> i've noticed important issues with OC, i can't change and control DRAM voltage (i mean you can put settings but they won't work, voltage stay the same), that's limiting DRAM overclock, without proper IO drivers we may stay under stock only, that's not nice


I loaded the C6H 7901 report and C7H 3103 (upper half) report in MS Excel (from CSV, after replacing all the "|" with "," in Notepad++). I'll try to compare the modules and sizes to see which ones are identical, more or less, and which ones are not. Its a lot of work though and I'm testing/modding on my free time only.

Anymore ideas sir, @csf22able?



csf22able said:


> that's not nice


It's not.


----------



## residentour

Instead of trying C7H, other models which have identical IO chip could be easier. They are 16MB is size. To remind the models:

*Asus TUF B450 Plus Gaming* 
*Asus TUF B450 Pro Gaming
Asus TUF Gaming B450 Plus II 
Asus Strix B450-E
Asus Strix B450-F *


----------



## Denvys5

residentour said:


> Instead of trying C7H, other models which have identical IO chip could be more easy. They are 16MB is size. To remind the models:
> 
> *Asus TUF B450 Plus Gaming*
> *Asus TUF B450 Pro Gaming
> Asus TUF Gaming B450 Plus II
> Asus Strix B450-E
> Asus Strix B450-F *


And the memory training part can be stolen from X470 Strix-f - same T-topology, the only one in asus 4xx


----------



## jamarinas

residentour said:


> Instead of trying C7H, other models which have identical IO chip could be easier. They are 16MB is size. To remind the models:
> 
> *Asus TUF B450 Plus Gaming
> Asus TUF B450 Pro Gaming
> Asus TUF Gaming B450 Plus II
> Asus Strix B450-E
> Asus Strix B450-F *


Asus TUF (can't test, BIOS does not support my test CPU (A6-9500))
Asus Strix B450-E *(AGESA 1.0.0.6 version on C6H, Code 8 (not 08))*
Asus Strix B450-F *(AGESA 1.0.0.6 version on C6H, Code 8 (not 08))*



Denvys5 said:


> And the memory training part can be stolen from X470 Strix-f - same T-topology, the only one in asus 4xx


Oh. No wonder. Right. Might be better to split the X470-F BIOS then.


----------



## csf22able

Denvys5 said:


> And the memory training part can be stolen from X470 Strix-f - same T-topology, the only one in asus 4xx


C6H works perfectly with bioses which doesn't have T-topology (like Asrock and Biostar), topology isn't that important, at least that doesn't prevent boot process, IO chip and voltage control is critical for those who want to overclock DRAM



jamarinas said:


> Code 8 (not 08))


i had that code when i pull out usb flashdrive after starting flashback imitating totally broken bios. Code 8 means that board can't even start initialization process



jamarinas said:


> Anymore ideas sir, @csf22able?


playing with C7H have no sense, absolutely, not just hardware part is very different but also bios structure isn't compatible to our purposes. You cna loo at bios of Asrock b450 pro4 r2.0, it's very simple, have labels and look almost identical to biostar, no bugs (except no sensor and dram voltage control). I'm using it instead of Biostar because boot time is much faster, much quicker init process during normal boot, and since no influence from onboard sensors (Windows see no onboard IO chip at all) i have correct CPU voltages in tools like CPU-Z


----------



## jamarinas

The last 16MB X470-F BIOS (Version 4602) failed to even initialize. No post code. CPU led is on, DRAM led blinks a few times, then turns off.


----------



## jamarinas

csf22able said:


> You cna loo at bios of Asrock b450 pro4 r2.0, it's very simple, have labels and look almost identical to biostar, no bugs (except no sensor and dram voltage control). I'm using it instead of Biostar because boot time is much faster, much quicker init process during normal boot, and since no influence from onboard sensors (Windows see no onboard IO chip at all) i have correct CPU voltages in tools like CPU-Z


Really? Cool. Can we update/create a spreadsheet that has the list of possible crossflashable BIOSes, working features and bugs? Then we update the document as we go along?

Funny that I have an AB350M Pro4 and flashed it recently with an X370M Pro4 and B450M Pro4 BIOS. Funny this thing got Zen 3 support.


----------



## infraredbg

jamarinas said:


> Asus TUF (can't test, BIOS does not support my test CPU (A6-9500))
> Asus Strix B450-E *(AGESA 1.0.0.6 version on C6H, Code 8 (not 08))*
> Asus Strix B450-F *(AGESA 1.0.0.6 version on C6H, Code 8 (not 08))*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. No wonder. Right. Might be better to split the X470-F BIOS then.


I have tried the latest AGESA 1.2.0.0 B450 TUF and B450 Strix-F bioses as well and they are code 22 again.
The TUF one does not need a strip, Strix-F bios I've stripped and left just the second part (supports 3000, 4000 and 5000 series).

Will try the stock CH6 bios flashed through afudos to see if that method actually works with those asus bioses.
I have a programmer as well, but the CH6 is on my daily system and it is not very convenient to test.

Will also try an older CH7 bios, X470 Strix-F and the latest biostar one with the 5600X.
I'm leaning towards buying a MSI B550 Unify-X though and will leave the Asrock B350 (flashed to B450 Pro4) as a secondary board for testing, because it supports all CPUs with just one bios.
Probably get rid of the CH6 while it still has some value.



csf22able said:


> C6H works perfectly with bioses which doesn't have T-topology (like Asrock and Biostar), topology isn't that important, at least that doesn't prevent boot process, IO chip and voltage control is critical for those who want to overclock DRAM
> 
> 
> i had that code when i pull out usb flashdrive after starting flashback imitating totally broken bios. Code 8 means that board can't even start initialization process
> 
> 
> playing with C7H have no sense, absolutely, not just hardware part is very different but also bios structure isn't compatible to our purposes. You cna loo at bios of Asrock b450 pro4 r2.0, it's very simple, have labels and look almost identical to biostar, no bugs (except no sensor and dram voltage control). I'm using it instead of Biostar because boot time is much faster, much quicker init process during normal boot, and since no influence from onboard sensors (Windows see no onboard IO chip at all) i have correct CPU voltages in tools like CPU-Z


Yes, I like the Asrock bios better. Even though my B350 K4 now has an official updated bios with 5000 series support, I still use the B450 Pro4 one and it works pretty well on that low-end board. I think none of these bioses would allow proper DRAM OC, since you can't control voltage.


----------



## csf22able

jamarinas said:


> The last 16MB X470-F BIOS (Version 4602) failed to even initialize. No post code. CPU led is on, DRAM led blinks a few times, then turns off.


yeah, almost all Asus'es i've tried fails at memory init (same for b450 boards), we may look at bios, they have something inside, maybe we can replace that "something" to continue init process



jamarinas said:


> Can we update/create a spreadsheet that has the list of possible crossflashable BIOSes, working features and bugs? Then we update the document as we go along?


good idea, generally all Asrock b350\x370 works fine, x470 have other NVME driver (they may work after injecting compatible driver), b450 steel legend won't boot (code 22), other b450 are more simple versions or just copy of pro4 board, Asrock isn't too creative with hardware parts. using nuvoton IO


----------



## Denvys5

csf22able said:


> C6H works perfectly with bioses which doesn't have T-topology (like Asrock and Biostar), topology isn't that important, at least that doesn't prevent boot process, IO chip and voltage control is critical for those who want to overclock DRAM


Both asrock and biostar have a lot of boards with both T and DC topology. It makes sense for them to have cross-compatible training procedure for easier development process. While ASUS has ONE T-topology 4xx board, and it is basically a copy of x370 variant. 
Possibly, topology based memory training presets are a part of AGESA, and asrock with biostar just leave it there, while ASUS does some (or a lot) of customization in that department.


----------



## jamarinas

csf22able said:


> generally all Asrock b350\x370 works fine, x470 have other NVME driver (they may work after injecting compatible driver), b450 steel legend won't boot (code 22), other b450 are more simple versions or just copy of pro4 board


Of course, Resizable BAR.


----------



## jamarinas

So let's start here.

Maybe those that have information can send me or I can add you if you want to collaborate.









ASUS Crosshair VI Hero Crossflashing Database


ASUS C6H Crossflashing Database CROSSHAIR VI HERO Crossflashing Database SOURCE MOTHERBOARD,BIOS INFORMATION,FEATURE SUPPORT,OVERCLOCKING SUPPORT,CPU SUPPORT BRAND/CHIPSET,MODEL,SUPER I/O,AGESA,VERSION,SIZE,BOOT?,STORAGE,FANS,SENSORS,RESIZABLE BAR,CPU,MEMORY,Pre-ZEN (CZ/BR),ZEN (1000),ZEN/ZEN+ ...




docs.google.com


----------



## Denvys5

jamarinas said:


> So let's start here.
> 
> Maybe those that have information can send me or I can add you if you want to collaborate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS Crosshair VI Hero Crossflashing Database
> 
> 
> ASUS C6H Crossflashing Database CROSSHAIR VI HERO Crossflashing Database SOURCE MOTHERBOARD,BIOS INFORMATION,FEATURE SUPPORT,OVERCLOCKING SUPPORT,CPU SUPPORT BRAND/CHIPSET,MODEL,SUPER I/O,AGESA,VERSION,SIZE,BOOT?,STORAGE,FANS,SENSORS,RESIZABLE BAR,CPU,MEMORY,Pre-ZEN (CZ/BR),ZEN (1000),ZEN/ZEN+ ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com


Add original C6H bioses like 7901 as a reference points, for simpler comparison.


----------



## jamarinas

Anyone would want to fill-in the missing information?


----------



## csf22able

infraredbg said:


> I think none of these bioses would allow proper DRAM OC, since you can't control voltage.


not really, my Adata modules (hynix based) can do 3200mhz as it was with C6H, the only difference i have to set 18-18-18-36 intead of 16-18-18-36, but it's stable, also DRAM OC can be boosted via soc voltage, ProODT settings, and fclk. So it's possible to make mediocre dram OC, just harder to push the limits



Denvys5 said:


> Possibly, topology based memory training presets are a part of AGESA, and asrock with biostar just leave it there, while ASUS does some (or a lot) of customization in that department.


and Gigabyte too? i can crossflash even gigabyte



jamarinas said:


> Of course, Resizable BAR.


oh that's hard thing to determine for sure, Asrock support it with Zen3, Biostar too (still don't get answer about Zen3 only with agesa 1200), also it may depends on set of hardware, some may have it work fine, and some not, for me it's unclear what board have any kind of support and what board (bios) don't have it at all. At least if 4g decoding option is there - it have supported, probably limited by cpu, or not, who knows



jamarinas said:


> Anyone would want to fill-in the missing information?


i will, later, at home


----------



## jamarinas

@csf22able I'll fix the formatting a bit later. It is a bit messy now.


----------



## Denvys5

csf22able said:


> and Gigabyte too? i can crossflash even gigabyte


Well, they don`t have T-topology 4xx boards... Maybe, that proves the point, that memory training is a part of AGESA. Since T topology and DC have very different training procedures, AMD may have included it into AGESA to simplify basic development process. And ASUS, possibly, have customized their training procedure for better overall results.

And maybe not, maybe it isn`t part of AGESA and 3 different vendors implement similar training procedure to ASUS T topology, but totally incomparable to ASUS DC training procedure, while having mix of DC and T topology based boards as their initial compatibility targets. 

I believe you see from that point the argument what has higher chances to be true. Still, we need solid proofs for that, which we will gain during our experiments with modding different ROMs.


----------



## csf22able

i just thought, if Biostar and Asus using ITE chip then probably they may share same driver but different calibrations options (i remember that C6H has calibrarion issues in past, so it should be calibration module there as well.
since Asrock can be crossflashed via different models than we can check if they have same Nuvoton chip, and if not - what happens with sensor numbers, and what happens with sensors if we put, for example, asrock x370 bios into b350 mobo?



Denvys5 said:


> I believe you see from that point the argument what has higher chances to be true. Still, we need solid proofs for that, which we will gain during our experiments with modding different ROMs.


if it's part of Agesa - then it will work for all boards because some have one or another topology - and they all supported by newest agesa, as far as i remember AMD boards using 3 types of topology
anyway we don't know how to change the training memory module, or where is that module we should work with. We know nothing.


----------



## roco_smith

Some preview motherboard models for new socket AM5 start to pop up as same the ridiculous high price .Building a enthusiast PC is getting really expensive so I think is very important to keep as long as we can our current set up unless you work with crazy rendering application our CH6/E pair at least with a 3900X/3950X still kicking hard for a more few years ,I really hope Asus bend is knees to his loyal X370 costumers and give us a decent beta bios for Ryzen 5000, if not well I will squeeze my CH6E 3900X as long as I can


----------



## Dr. Vodka

csf22able said:


> ok, here is another version - bios1
> this one have only GenericSio replaced, since it fails with Init i kept Biostar SioInit module


It booted! That's good, but sensors haven't changed vs stock X470GTA BIOS



Spoiler: sensors
























I can also confirm that SAM is not working on these Biostar 1.2.0.0 BIOSes



Spoiler: SAM not working















1.1.0.0D would show "Large Memory Range" here with >4G decoding + Resize BAR + CSM disabled.


----------



## csf22able

Dr. Vodka said:


> I can also confirm that SAM is not working on these Biostar 1.2.0.0 BIOSes


it works with Zen3 only because of new Agesa update



Dr. Vodka said:


> It booted! That's good, but sensors haven't changed vs stock X470GTA BIOS


well, that means that drivers are in another module(s)


----------



## jamarinas

In case the others missed it, we @csf22able are making a database of C6H crossflash BIOSes.









ASUS Crosshair VI Hero Crossflashing Database


ASUS C6H Crossflashing Database CROSSHAIR VI HERO Crossflashing Database SOURCE MOTHERBOARD,BIOS INFORMATION,FEATURE SUPPORT,OVERCLOCKING SUPPORT,CPU SUPPORT BRAND/CHIPSET,MODEL,SUPER I/O,AGESA,VERSION,SIZE,BOOT?,STORAGE,FANS,SENSORS,RESIZABLE BAR,CPU,MEMORY,Pre-ZEN (CZ/BR),ZEN (1000),ZEN/ZEN+ ...




docs.google.com


----------



## csf22able

@Dr. Vodka replaced Smartfan to Qfan driver - bios11


----------



## Dr. Vodka

csf22able said:


> @Dr. Vodka replaced Smartfan to Qfan driver - bios11


Will try soon.

Just noticed the X470GTA uses an ITE 8625, not the C6H's 8665. Says so in the BIOS itself, and can be read in the few high res pictures available.

That could be a problem although they both belong to the same chip family...


----------



## residentour

jamarinas said:


> In case the others missed it, we @csf22able are making a database of C6H crossflash BIOSes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS Crosshair VI Hero Crossflashing Database
> 
> 
> ASUS C6H Crossflashing Database CROSSHAIR VI HERO Crossflashing Database SOURCE MOTHERBOARD,BIOS INFORMATION,FEATURE SUPPORT,OVERCLOCKING SUPPORT,CPU SUPPORT BRAND/CHIPSET,MODEL,SUPER I/O,AGESA,VERSION,SIZE,BOOT?,STORAGE,FANS,SENSORS,RESIZABLE BAR,CPU,MEMORY,Pre-ZEN (CZ/BR),ZEN (1000),ZEN/ZEN+ ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com


- You can add and copy "Biostar X470 GTA" board results to : a) "X470 GTQ" b)almost every Biostar "B450 series" except ITX ones. 

- X470 GTN is no POST.


----------



## csf22able

Dr. Vodka said:


> That could be a problem although they both belong to the same chip family...


this is not the problem if we find proper driver in C6H-BIOS and place into x470GTA-bios, that's what i'm trying to do
GenericSio and SioDxeInit are probably basic agesa drivers for CPU\Chipset
at least IO chip is working on C6H, even with wrong driver, but Windows can determine it. In case of Asrock bios'es there is no IO chip in Windows, IO chip doesn't work at all because it's Nuvoton.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

csf22able said:


> this is not the problem if we find proper driver in C6H-BIOS and place into x470GTA-bios, that's what i'm trying to do
> GenericSio and SioDxeInit are probably basic agesa drivers for CPU\Chipset
> at least IO chip is working on C6H, even with wrong driver, but Windows can determine it. In case of Asrock bios'es there is no IO chip in Windows, IO chip doesn't work at all because it's Nuvoton.


Good to know!



csf22able said:


> @Dr. Vodka replaced Smartfan to Qfan driver - bios11


It boots, but fan control doesn't work in BIOS.

Enabling or disabling fans (disabled or 4pin), changing fan curves, running fan calibration in the only PWM capable fan I have (CPU) doesn't work. Running some stress test on the CPU doesn't ramp up the fan, and the rest of the fans are stuck at something between low-mid speed on the X470GTA's BIOS.

This by itself made no difference. There must be something else that needs replacing too.


----------



## csf22able

Dr. Vodka said:


> There must be something else that needs replacing too.


must be, since we need to make sensors work in first way, as i thought Qfan\Smartfan is not a driver but kind a APP for BIOS


----------



## csf22able

i found ITE8665 module as PEIM module
|104|IT8665PeiInit |9029F23E-E1EE-40D1-9382-36DD61A63EAA|00E80BB8|000C1A|PEIM|
but biostar don't have even volume for PEIM modules
Asrock bios built the same way as Biostar

ok, i know what's PEI(M), it's the phase before DXE drivers loaded, section sends data for proper initialization of drivers, it looks like, PEIM modules are part of boot section
Biostar and Asrock have very short boot block with almost no drivers Init, while Asus have a lot, we can change boot block from Asus bios to Biostar and then try, or place PEIM module into Bisotar Boot block

ps: nothing works, replacing boot volumes, adding PEIM to Asrock and Biostar - it all ends with code 79. Maybe i need to place PEIM in some another volume, but i don't get it - where is PEI block in Biostar bios, it should be there in theory, or maybe i need to place it in DRV section after CSM init (code 79 is that!)
the difference is: Asus CSM volume - at the end of file, right before boot block with PEIM. In biostar bios CSM comes first, then DRV sections.
So it's like: 1. security check 2. go to CSM 3. PEIM 4. go back to DRV 5. booting up

with asrock and biostar it looks like direct sequence of init, drv, boot

another stupid thing: take AMDvrmDriver and place in C6H bios, and then try to launch with Zen3....nahh, that's really silly

researching agesa 1200 i've noticed that it brings more support for Ryzen Cezanne (Zen3 5xxx APU)


----------



## csf22able

compared a lot of BIOSes, with Zen3 support and without, for every board the BIOS files adds 3 volumes and change the structure of BIOS itself, other boot block, no PEIM volume, etc - this is all new AGESA
besides, one of new volumes is empty, just empty, with constant size - 001000
zero (00) volume is the same, for 4->7 volumes (not asus, example for asrock and biostar, asus have one more in begining)
01 always changed, and always in different way depending on board model
02 is empty as i said before,
03 is the same for any boards (fixed size, 100% same data)
04 - new volume (little bit different size, different GUIDS depending on vendor, very similar modules, something with network), 1-2 of first GUIDs are different depending on vendor, we can copy that from Biostar
05 - new volume, same size and GUIDs for any vendor, same between 1100 and 1200 too, we can copy that from any new bios (some modules are not new, they was in DRV part within old bioses, they were rellocated)
06 - DRV part, the biggest headache, lot of changes, new modules, different size of volume, etc
07 - boot block, very short with new Agesa, but different depending on board. Volume can be copied, doesn't looks like it should be unique. Biostar have only 4 nesesary GUIDS (ones that other board have), other parts just addons depending on vendor\board.

Is it possible to port new Agesa to C6H? yes! but need to sort out DRV volume, first few volumes could be copied from Biostar and if DRV is ok then we can take first part from C6H, it have one volume more on start and seems to be specific for Asus bioses


----------



## jamarinas

csf22able said:


> 04 - new volume (little bit different size, different GUIDS depending on vendor, very similar modules, something with network), 1-2 of first GUIDs are different depending on vendor, we can copy that from Biostar


Great updates! You could check out the modules from UBU so you can identify further and isolate some more of the modules (Network driver, GOP, NVME/SATA etc etc.)

@csf22able let us know how we can help.


----------



## Axilya

Following the thread closely. Will gladly offer my hand in testing, with some guidance. Are the steps to flash the BIOS the same as usual? Using Afuefix64? Afudos?


----------



## terranx

Axilya said:


> Following the thread closely. Will gladly offer my hand in testing, with some guidance. Are the steps to flash the BIOS the same as usual? Using Afuefix64? Afudos?


Seems like most use afudos. I cannot get it to work personally (might be a FreeDOS vs MSDOS issue). So I've been using linux with flashrom. I had to compile the latest source for it to support proper detection of the x370 chipset.


----------



## jamarinas

terranx said:


> Seems like most use afudos. I cannot get it to work personally (might be a FreeDOS vs MSDOS issue). So I've been using linux with flashrom. I had to compile the latest source for it to support proper detection of the x370 chipset.


Did you try the good old HP USB Disk Maker + Win98SE boot disk image?


----------



## csf22able

jamarinas said:


> You could check out the modules from UBU so you can identify further and isolate some more of the modules (Network driver, GOP, NVME/SATA etc etc.)


UBU shows only standart set of drivers\modules, i can copy them without knowing to know what is that because mostly they are identical no matter what Zen3-bios i'm managing. New Agesa brings new structure, and that's the problem, we should follow new structure otherwise nothing will work, but we can't use some modules (like PEIMs) and probably some DRV\GUIDs from old bios. It's like making half of the bios from nothing
within old Agesa's that was old structure and it was possible to update Agesa with just copying of new modules, Zen3 have another structure and between Zen3 bioses it's stays the same too, but we have no Zen3 bios from Hero6 and i doubt we have enough proper modules for using within new Zen3-compatible structure.
*proper modules - spefic C6H parts to make all controllers work. i can take some from asus b450 bios but no idea how to determine them, UBU will not show me what i need


----------



## jamarinas

csf22able said:


> UBU shows only standart set of drivers\modules, i can copy them without knowing to know what is that because mostly they are identical no matter what Zen3-bios i'm managing. New Agesa brings new structure, and that's the problem, we should follow new structure otherwise nothing will work, but we can't use some modules (like PEIMs) and probably some DRV\GUIDs from old bios. It's like making half of the bios from nothing
> within old Agesa's that was old structure and it was possible to update Agesa with just copying of new modules, Zen3 have another structure and between Zen3 bioses it's stays the same too, but we have no Zen3 bios from Hero6 and i doubt we have enough proper modules for using within new Zen3-compatible structure.
> *proper modules - spefic C6H parts to make all controllers work. i can take some from asus b450 bios but no idea how to determine them, UBU will not show me what i need


I assume you checked C7H BIOS, either half? Some parts look the same with C6H maybe reuse parts of that since C7H has a working Zen 3 AGESA.

Looks like it is impossible, is it?


----------



## csf22able

jamarinas said:


> I assume you checked C7H BIOS, either half?


no, b450 tuf gaming plus, why C7H is better? it have different hardware parts as well as b450 except IO, i see no reason to use it. It doesn't matter that C7H is from Asus, top board have top set of hardware parts and challenges to deal with, it's much easier to work with bios'es from more simple board (especially when we already have succeed to boot up)
parts which looks the same i can find even with Biostar, at least they have more labels there, but i'm not sure that i can find unique parts for C6H from any Zen3 bios. Using Asus parts is even less realiable to make board bootable since the hardware is different. I want to use unique C6H parts within new structure, they could be compatible or not. Of course it's better to know the modules of ITE driver from new Zen3 bioses, but i have no idea what GUIDs the have, + some modules could be calibrated inside itself or have addition modules for calibration.
i think i need to research differences between old x370pro (asrock) and new one, old asrock also have a lot of PEIM and i need to find out how they deal with it, how they managed to make drivers work without PEIM modules


----------



## jamarinas

csf22able said:


> no, b450 tuf gaming plus, why C7H is better? it have different hardware parts as well as b450 except IO, i see no reason to use it. It doesn't matter that C7H is from Asus, top board have top set of hardware parts and challenges to deal with, it's much easier to work with bios'es from more simple board (especially when we already have succeed to boot up)
> parts which looks the same i can find even with Biostar, at least they have more labels there, but i'm not sure that i can find unique parts for C6H from any Zen3 bios. Using Asus parts is even less realiable to make board bootable since the hardware is different. I want to use unique C6H parts within new structure, they could be compatible or not. Of course it's better to know the modules of ITE driver from new Zen3 bioses, but i have no idea what GUIDs the have, + some modules could be calibrated inside itself or have addition modules for calibration.
> i think i need to research differences between old x370pro (asrock) and new one, old asrock also have a lot of PEIM and i need to find out how they deal with it, how they managed to make drivers work without PEIM modules


Well, I inspected the C6H and C7H AGESA 1.0.0.6 along side (converted the MMTool report to CSV then imported to MS Excel). I found that the first few modules and volumes are similar (have similar GUIDs), even on the volume 5?, the largest one. They have similar GUIDs. I also checked if the module sizes are the same. Most of it were. Now, I would assume that the modules are similar, because it is essentially the same AGESA on a different M/B, but like you said, Zen 3 BIOSes have a totally different structure so I don't know if the Zen 3 BIOS are reconstructed from the ground up. And also, I didn't check the other BIOSes from other manufacturers so I have no comparison if the GUIDs are still the same.

*EDIT:*
I was thinking. You could even check the Upper Half and the Lower Half of a 32MB Zen 3 BIOS to see if there are unique modules within the same AGESA build that could be Zen 3 specific.


----------



## csf22able

jamarinas said:


> Well, I inspected the C6H and C7H AGESA 1.0.0.6 along side (converted the MMTool report to CSV then imported to MS Excel). I found that the first few modules and volumes are similar (have similar GUIDs), even on the volume 5?,


no, i'm talking about Zen3 agesa, there is no sense to observe old modules from C7H. New agesa have more volumes and some volume in the "middle" is also the same between zen3-bioses, but it's not present in old agesa's at all, it's just need it for every zen3 bios as some sort of structure unit
there are also Zero volume, no info but it's needed for structure



jamarinas said:


> They have similar GUIDs.


we don't need to compare modules between old agesa bioses, that will not help, old modules compatible with old structure, some of them, byt there is no point to compare agesa 1006 from C7H and agesa 1006 from C6H



jamarinas said:


> because it is essentially the same AGESA on a different M/B


in case of agesa 1006 yes, but we don't need old agesa anymore, comparing old bioses between different boards will give us nothing useful, just nothing. We can only rely on comparisons between old\new bios from the SAME board to find out how mobo's vendor deal with DRV transfering process between 2 different structures, how they managed old drv-modules work with new structure, or did they used new version and methods (how they deleted PEIM's but everything work ok?)



jamarinas said:


> I didn't check the other BIOSes from other manufacturers so I have no comparison if the GUIDs are still the same.


i had checked, some volumes the same or almost the same, think we can deal with them, but the biggest volume (with a lot of DRV) is unique, it have some common modules of course (like CPU and SOC drivers), but there are also specific modules. Some modules related to UEFI (well, boards have different interface so that's obvious) and some to drivers\controllers\power management. I'm not sure that UEFI from C6H will work with Zen3 structure. That's why i want to research old\new asrock versions. compare UEFI, then compare drivers, etc

and another thing: MMTool, UEFI tool - they can detect volumes, GUIDs, but it doesn't mean that BIOS have nothing MORE inside. That's another one challenge


----------



## jamarinas

Right. It is pretty much writing a BIOS from bits and pieces.


----------



## Kildar

You all are just wasting your time IMHO.


----------



## csf22able

does anyone have UBU worked with MCE? it says Python 3.7+ needed but i have it installed, colorama and pltable modules installed too


----------



## jamarinas

csf22able said:


> does anyone have UBU worked with MCE? it says Python 3.7+ needed but i have it installed, colorama and pltable modules installed too


I think mine was working. I'm able to extract the microcodes from the AMD BIOSes. I just installed Python and checked the "add to system variables option". I can run Python from cmd.


----------



## csf22able

got it worked, forgot to check add Path option
interesting thing, UBU show Realtek Ethernet Drivers for biostar, asrock and Intel for C6H, but biostar or asrock doesn't reflect to C6H with those drivers, they are only for BIOS ethernet boot as far as i get it, no need to change Disk controller and onboard Video either, drivers have some new versions but old one are suitable for C6H too, doesn't reflect Zen3 CPU's support. Nothing interesting or specific in any bios, just standart drivers and codes. ( few more for Zen3 support)


----------



## csf22able

i need some help, there are "Nested FV" volumes in firmwares, new Zen3 FW's have more volumes, including one volume without any GUIDs, i need to create an empty volume (even few of them), i.e i need to manage volumes. UEFI tool shows only FFS FV and Boot Block volumes, MMTool can make report about Nested FV modules, but have no instruments to create volumes. Described structure "Nested FV" should have some header, even if the volume is empty, that's not just empty bytes in the middle of nowhere. Also i need to add GUID's in certain order inside a volume, MMtool adds new GUIDs in the end of volume. Need more instruments, Hex editor is not an option here


----------



## jamarinas

csf22able said:


> Also i need to add GUID's in certain order inside a volume, MMtool adds new GUIDs in the end of volume. Need more instruments, Hex editor is not an option here


Does it work if you add modules using MMtool and swapping/shifting the whole block using a hex editor? I mean each module is terminated by some padding (FF)s, is it?


----------



## csf22able

jamarinas said:


> Does it work if you add modules using MMtool and swapping/shifting the whole block using a hex editor? I mean each module is terminated by some padding (FF)s, is it?


each module have some index data, for example i can't add module from one volume to another, at least with MMtool


----------



## oile

Any advance in those "nested" codings research?


----------



## LicSqualo

Kildar said:


> You all are just wasting your time IMHO.





oile said:


> Any advance in those "nested" codings research?


Sorry, but more constructive comments? 

Sincere thanks to everyone who is trying their hand at this "epic" effort.


----------



## oile

LicSqualo said:


> Sorry, but more constructive comments? [emoji14]
> 
> Sincere thanks to everyone who is trying their hand at this "epic" effort.


I am sincerely grateful and supportive for this effort, also tried to contact people to cooperate for it. I myself would have contributed if I had the skill, I think it's a wonderful trying. We should create a PayPal bounty and contribute to whoever successfully port a complete ch6 uefi


----------



## CentroX

I am glad to not use the stilts crappy memory timings anymore. 

On the other hand, i got myself a 6800XT for my crosshair 6. I guess a 3700X and 6800xt is still pretty good.


----------



## CentroX

Too bad i cant use SAM


----------



## csf22able

does anyone have C6H and Zen3 CPU to test modified bios?


----------



## number9_1982

I should Receive my 5950x tomorrow or the day after


----------



## csf22able

number9_1982 said:


> I should Receive my 5950x tomorrow or the day after


oh, great, probably you can mod C6H better since you'll get zen3, blind methods are not that effective
i'm did the update some modules on C6H, (method with moving C6H parts to Biostar is a headache so it was rejected), Zen3 mcodes and drivers added, but within old structure there is not high chance to succeed
no idea how to add SAM through NVRAM section

btw, asrock x370 boards have SAM support in bios, at least options are there, probably for Zen3


----------



## jamarinas

oile said:


> I am sincerely grateful and supportive for this effort, also tried to contact people to cooperate for it. I myself would have contributed if I had the skill, I think it's a wonderful trying. We should create a PayPal bounty and contribute to whoever successfully port a complete ch6 uefi


Thank you so much for the effort @csf22able and all the others who contributed as well.


----------



## tivook

LicSqualo said:


> Sorry, but more constructive comments?
> 
> Sincere thanks to everyone who is trying their hand at this "epic" effort.


My thought exactly, it's extra sad to see someone like thestilt actually like a comment saying "you're wasting your time" when he's known for helping the community fine tune their motherboards when times were dire and now when we're in a new dire situation he's bashing people who's just trying to be productive?

His soul and mind has been tainted by corp money and free stuff. He is Anakin, he turned to the dark side.


----------



## The Stilt

tivook said:


> My thought exactly, it's extra sad to see someone like thestilt actually like a comment saying "you're wasting your time" when he's known for helping the community fine tune their motherboards when times were dire and now when we're in a new dire situation he's bashing people who's just trying to be productive?
> 
> His soul and mind has been tainted by corp money and free stuff. He is Anakin, he turned to the dark side.


Right.
I think it's pretty pointless to say anything, since you obviously made your mind. But regardless:

I'm not bashing anyone, I just liked a comment that I think in all honesty, is accurate.

So not spending an infinite amount of my time, handing out my tools, workflows and the knowledge to people who tell me (instead of even asking) to do so, on a project that has snowball's chances in hell of even remotely succeeding, for free, in your mind equals being "tainted by corp money and free stuff"?

As I said, the only issue I had with this, was the attitude people were having (an apparently still have).
Feeling that they're entitled to something, and when their demands are not being met, then starts the terror and the name calling.


----------



## oile

The Stilt said:


> Right.
> I think it's pretty pointless to say anything, since you obviously made your mind. But regardless:
> 
> I'm not bashing anyone, I just liked a comment that I think in all honesty, is accurate.
> 
> So not spending an infinite amount of my time, handing out my tools, workflows and the knowledge to people who tell me (instead of even asking) to do so, on a project that has snowball's chances in hell of even remotely succeeding, for free, in your mind equals being "tainted by corp money and free stuff"?
> 
> As I said, the only issue I had with this, was the attitude people were having (an apparently still have).
> Feeling that they're entitled to something, and when their demands are not being met, then starts the terror and the name calling.


@The Stilt I think there is a misunderstanding about this effort.
You are probably the user of this forum with the best knowledge about ryzen, and I (and I think I can speak for all the community) we haven't been even probably thankful enough for your contributes but please consider the maximum respect that you have from us.

I personally have tried to tag you multiple times in this thread asking you to lend a hand, of course not expecting anything because as you said it is time consuming, but nonetheless I ve tried. I've also tried to ask Rous, usmus for help, just to say that it's not entirely true that we didn't even ask you kindly, since, apart from Asus ex representatives, you are the most respected in the ryzen community and I personally thought about asking you.

Probably there is a misunderstanding: I think nobody wanted to attack you in anyway xD the rage that you may have perceived is not directed to you but to Asus and, as you say, not because they promised 100% something but just because it seems possible and they didn't lend an hand, not even fixing an old agesa 1.0.0.6 7901 build from standby bugs.

It's the contrast between doable and done that made some people here a little bit salty and rude in attitude, but never against you of course. And, of course, you are not wrong about amd policy and corporate policy.

Let's just say that some of us expected a little bit more and have seen these expectations frustrated.

I hope you can reconsider what has been said in this topic considering what I tried to explain.
I think that maybe sometimes if you take a look at the directions taken in the epic mod efforts made here, you would probably laugh because you know more details but didn't say it to these valuable modders xD maybe you reconsider getting involved in landing a hand? In any case, nobody wants to attack you in anyway and I think I can speak for even the seemingly rude people here. Peace and thank you again for all the help to community you have given!


----------



## unstableone

Sharing this for what it's worth:

People in the x370 taichi thread are claiming that "crossflashing" to the x470 taichi bios results in a 5000 series cpu not booting.
other issues - the "real" x370 6.61 test bios _supposedly_ the first & last 5000 bios. plus it has the x8 pcie bug and csm (legacy boot) problem

tldr? cross flashing might not actually work with 5000 series but might boot with an older cpu


----------



## alasdairvfr

Thanks to everyone that's been working at this the last few weeks. I'm following with a great deal of interest. If my PC wasn't my meal ticket, I'd be testing as well.

Once people start testing with actual Zen3 chips in socket, we will know more about compatibility.

If only there could be an open source BIOS/UEFI solution


----------



## The Stilt

oile said:


> @The Stilt I think there is a misunderstanding about this effort.
> You are probably the user of this forum with the best knowledge about ryzen, and I (and I think I can speak for all the community) we haven't been even probably thankful enough for your contributes but please consider the maximum respect that you have from us.
> 
> I personally have tried to tag you multiple times in this thread asking you to lend a hand, of course not expecting anything because as you said it is time consuming, but nonetheless I ve tried. I've also tried to ask Rous, usmus for help, just to say that it's not entirely true that we didn't even ask you kindly, since, apart from Asus ex representatives, you are the most respected in the ryzen community and I personally thought about asking you.
> 
> Probably there is a misunderstanding: I think nobody wanted to attack you in anyway xD the rage that you may have perceived is not directed to you but to Asus and, as you say, not because they promised 100% something but just because it seems possible and they didn't lend an hand, not even fixing an old agesa 1.0.0.6 7901 build from standby bugs.
> 
> It's the contrast between doable and done that made some people here a little bit salty and rude in attitude, but never against you of course. And, of course, you are not wrong about amd policy and corporate policy.
> 
> Let's just say that some of us expected a little bit more and have seen these expectations frustrated.
> 
> I hope you can reconsider what has been said in this topic considering what I tried to explain.
> I think that maybe sometimes if you take a look at the directions taken in the epic mod efforts made here, you would probably laugh because you know more details but didn't say it to these valuable modders xD maybe you reconsider getting involved in landing a hand? In any case, nobody wants to attack you in anyway and I think I can speak for even the seemingly rude people here. Peace and thank you again for all the help to community you have given!


I usually check all of the notifications I get and at least in your case, I cannot see any mentions from you at least in the last 3 months.
Granted, I was away for couple months around the launch of Ryzen 5000 series CPUs. In any case...

Modifying recent AMD bioses in general isn't exactly straight forward to begin with. Despite the modular structure appears nice and neat on paper, that only applies basically until the bios is compiled. The modules themselves obviously aren't modified in any way when the bios is assembled (compiled) however, there are couple modules that are specifically generated by the ODM separately for each design. Also, due to existence of multiple branches (CPU) inside a single image, the directories and the addressing cannot be messed with. Also, most of the time you cannot be mix-matching modules from different AGESA versions due to the keys and in some cases, a different amount of entries in the modules which are generated by the ODM (design specific). Most of the time you can blend stuff from say AGESA 1.1.8.0 and 1.1.9.0 however, it is not certain that the modules are interchangeable or that the amount of modules is even the same between the two version.

The issue in case of the C6H is this: The latest bios available for C6H is based on AGESA that completely lacks the support for any version (DVT, ES or whatever) of Vermeer i.e. Ryzen 5000-series CPUs. It isn't a case where the support would be there, only hidden. It is an entirely different AGESA branch. Therefore, sure, I could probably build a C6H image which would have all of the necessary modules (i.e. the FW stack) for VMR. After removing the support for Matisse completely of course, since the existing structure isn't large enough to hold both of them simultaneously (for whatever reason). Yeah, I actually tried that few weeks ago  So now, when the FW stack is "good to go", the only slight issue is that all of the AGESA UEFI code (modules) that need to support Vermeer as well lack the support for it. Remember, VMR isn't just an enhanced / evolutionary version of Zen, it's an entirely different family (17h vs. 19h). Much of the stuff is technically the same, but there are a huge number of differences.

So in order to create a C6H "hybrid" bios, you'd need to swap all of the AMD provided UEFI modules with ones that support VMR, and in addition to that, you'd need to install the complete FW stack. And even after all of this is done, it could very well not work due to the ODM generated, design specific modules being from other branch and for various different reasons.

The second approach would be crossflashing a bios from a different board, that has some kind of support for VMR.
Usually this would be by far the easiest way unless you're talking about ASUS higher-end board. On these boards, much of the stuff and workarounds is handled by the proprietary
embedded controllers. The embedded controller is configured and otherwise handled by some of the UEFI modules, so unless the only criteria for a crossflashed board to work is that it posts, then crossflashing outside the ASUS higher-end boards (which feature the same EC) is most likely useless.

So because of that, I cannot see either of these two outcomes to result in a happy ending.
And because of that and the fact that I don't even posses the board in question, I'm not going to waste time on this.
Or if someone sends me a C6H binary that has ALL of the AMD UEFI binaries (i.e. AGESA non FW) changed with ones that support VMR, then
I can spend the time to rebuild the FW stack. But if you do send me such binary, make sure it's properly done and include a list of all of the GUIs that were changed.


----------



## csf22able

unstableone said:


> cross flashing might not actually work with 5000 series but might boot with an older cpu


someone here already check the crossflashing and it works with C6H, Zen3 can work with that



unstableone said:


> People in the x370 taichi thread are claiming that "crossflashing" to the x470 taichi bios results in a 5000 series cpu not booting.


i have serious problems with x470 taichi bios even with my ryzen 2600



unstableone said:


> other issues - the "real" x370 6.61 test bios _supposedly_ the first & last 5000 bios. plus it has the x8 pcie bug and csm (legacy boot) problem


we have tested that, one of biostar bios has that problem with PCI x16, so it may happen with some versions but we tested many of them to check what's ok and what's not
Agesa is not a problem since we have compatible models with constantly Agesa updates








ASUS Crosshair VI Hero Crossflashing Database


ASUS C6H Crossflashing Database CROSSHAIR VI HERO Crossflashing Database SOURCE MOTHERBOARD,BIOS INFORMATION,FEATURE SUPPORT,OVERCLOCKING SUPPORT,CPU SUPPORT BRAND/CHIPSET,MODEL,SUPER I/O,AGESA,VERSION,SIZE,BOOT?,STORAGE,FANS,SENSORS,RESIZABLE BAR,CPU,MEMORY,Pre-ZEN (CZ/BR),ZEN (1000),ZEN/ZEN+ ...




docs.google.com







The Stilt said:


> The second approach would be crossflashing a bios from a different board, that has some kind of support for VMR.
> Usually this would be by far the easiest way unless you're talking about ASUS higher-end board. On these boards, much of the stuff and workarounds is handled by the proprietary
> embedded controllers. The embedded controller is configured and otherwise handled by some of the UEFI modules, so unless the only criteria for a crossflashed board to work is that it posts, then crossflashing outside the ASUS higher-end boards (which feature the same EC) is most likely useless.


that's true, that's the easiest way, i did some research and first one doesn't seem have a chance to work fine, but the crossflashing works, Zen3 is supported with C6H, one of our members confirmed that
problem of top board is that some extra functions and options (from official bios) will be lost



The Stilt said:


> I'm not going to waste time on this.


we doing that not only because of "fulfill the goal ", but at also for the interest, for me it's just interesting thing to look how things done, even with no result this is not waste of time for me. Who not trying anything will get nothing anyway.



The Stilt said:


> Usually this would be by far the easiest way unless you're talking about ASUS higher-end board


yep, we are already know that bying Asus top board is BAD, VERY BAD idea. Now we know it


----------



## Conker1970

ive been following this and sad to say that ASUS have shafted us. Its such a shame cause the C6H is really a great board. (And AMD too tbh turning into Intel now)
What really hurts though is that rubbish low end B450 Boards get full support (like the MSI B450-VDH2) but Asus cant be bothered even to give us 1 Beta Bios for Zen 3.

@The Stilt shame that it cant work i understand its probably too difficult but still a shame.

Suppose AMD wont be getting any money off me for Zen 3 i dont see why i should buy a new Board tbh


----------



## oile

The Stilt said:


> I usually check all of the notifications I get and at least in your case, I cannot see any mentions from you at least in the last 3 months.
> Granted, I was away for couple months around the launch of Ryzen 5000 series CPUs. In any case...


Oh ****. I checked. Apparently I tagged a user named thestilt without underscore asking for help. I am an idiot. I thought I was tagging you, but got fooled. 
Reous usmus and shamino tag seemed correct thou.
Thank you very much for your explanations and help BTW!


----------



## jamarinas

oile said:


> Probably there is a misunderstanding: I think nobody wanted to attack you in anyway xD the rage that you may have perceived is not directed to you but to Asus and, as you say, not because they promised 100% something but just because it seems possible and they didn't lend an hand, not even fixing an old agesa 1.0.0.6 7901 build from standby bugs.
> 
> It's the contrast between doable and done that made some people here a little bit salty and rude in attitude, but never against you of course. And, of course, you are not wrong about amd policy and corporate policy.
> 
> Let's just say that some of us expected a little bit more and have seen these expectations frustrated.
> 
> I hope you can reconsider what has been said in this topic considering what I tried to explain.
> I think that maybe sometimes if you take a look at the directions taken in the epic mod efforts made here, you would probably laugh because you know more details but didn't say it to these valuable modders xD maybe you reconsider getting involved in landing a hand? In any case, nobody wants to attack you in anyway and I think I can speak for even the seemingly rude people here. Peace and thank you again for all the help to community you have given!


I think most of us just got jealous of the projects in the past that were successful. They saw that the community was alive. The modders and testers were really active. I am an OCN lurker for years, seeing all the mods, even performing some of them to the systems I play with, even to my own main rig. I am an ASUS M2N32-SLI + Phenom II user and followed this [Official] ASUS M2N-SLI and M2N32-SLI Club! for years. The wildest one I saw was running a Xeon 771 on Socket 775. I did this! Even milled my Xeon 771 to fit my Socket 775 board. Wildest I've seen. But now I understand that physical support was one thing, actual firmware stack support was another (Xeon 771 family was a Core 2 Duo/Quad anyway).

I am an AMD fan and an early Zen adopter (and some of the people here as well). I really waited for it. I still use my Ryzen 1700 now and had hoped that Zen 3 will even get supported on C6H. Then, I saw this thread. Since it is too long to read back, I was just able to read the latter part, but somehow I got disappointed. It felt like the community was gone. That's why I signed up and tried to help out. After all, it was a flagship board, so I assume there is something going on. I am still hoping that a Beta will get released. Always willing to test if something comes up.

Thank you for all the information and tools @The Stilt and team, @csf22able and all the others for the effort.


----------



## Brko

After this post by @The Stilt, l have very good reason to stick up my white flag and surrender to B550 motherboard 
A shame, but all has to end sometime. Gonna sell it and buy cheap B550 sub-150EUR board like Asus TUF Gaming Plus WiFi or MSI Gaming Edge to hold me until 2nd gen DDR5 boards are out.

Best of luck all of you and keep up the good fight. I will constantly check up on how you doing with these BIOS mods and crossflashing. This is one of my best threads ever.

Cheers guys.


----------



## Conker1970

I think the best we can hope for is a final Beta BIOS down the road when AMD switches to AM5...
All we can do is keep complaining to AMD and Asus to hope they will provide some sort of BIOS


----------



## NDS322

I'm already moved to MSI B550 Gaming Edge WiFi and say goodbye to CH VI EX. 

No more Asus 

My new B550 is a very fast boot and Msi was rollout AGESA AM4V2 PI 1.2.0.0 last day.

That is a very nice better experience more than I was received from Asus Motherboard before.


----------



## csf22able

Brko said:


> 150EUR board like Asus TUF Gaming Plus WiFi


don't know about b550, but i remember with some TUF b450 - there was no manual OC on DRAM, only Auto and DOCP, Asus may threat their budget boards badly, less options and functions comparing to others, besides, MSI doing hardware and software (bios) parts better, i would recommend to buy it (btw, at lower price range MSI b550 PRO VDH WIFI is best budget board, good vrm, heatsink, software, price). Asus can make good on top, but with bugs and tons of issues (Hero series are the boards for "beta-testers"). I don't like their budget and mediocre boards, they're always below the competitors in same price range


----------



## Karagra

One of my impact viii 30mm fans died today.. you guys think it's possible to get a replacement without having to send in my entire board


----------



## csf22able

Karagra said:


> One of my impact viii 30mm fans died today.. you guys think it's possible to get a replacement without having to send in my entire board


in that case i would probably buy a new fan


----------



## Karagra

Yeah I would but I can't as far as I am aware. No one sells a 30mm fan with that style end connector


----------



## Fight Game

I'd love to drop in a new cpu but I'm not buying a new board now that we're half way through the last generation of a cpu that will even use it. Especially considering the lack of the new cpu's even available and the massive markup on the prices from the scalpers. I'll ride this one out along with ddr4 support. And if Asus themselves don't have a bios out within the next couple months that support the new ryzens then I will not buy Asus again. Hell, I might even go with an intel cpu as well. It's bs from the asus side and from AMD side both. They said support through 2020 and fell short, and nearly every other mb manufacturer getting support, except asus. Many early adopters of ryzen chose the crosshair vi hero board for a premium price and are now the ones getting the shaft and it's not right.


----------



## csf22able

Karagra said:


> Yeah I would but I can't as far as I am aware. No one sells a 30mm fan with that style end connector


mm, proprietary things, this is Asus


----------



## Karagra

csf22able said:


> mm, proprietary things, this is Asus


Well I have a arctic freezer ii coming in tomorrow and by the looks of it I don't think I even need to replace the 30mm fan since the water block will most likely do exactly what that fan was doing.. what do you think? It's the top of the 2 fans on the left, for the vrms.


----------



## Brko

NDS322 said:


> I'm already moved to MSI B550 Gaming Edge WiFi and say goodbye to CH VI EX.
> 
> No more Asus
> 
> My new B550 is a very fast boot and Msi was rollout AGESA AM4V2 PI 1.2.0.0 last day.
> 
> That is a very nice better experience more than I was received from Asus Motherboard before.


Looking it also. It is a little more on expensive side regarding TUF GAMING PLUS WIFI, but seems also a decent board. Thanks.



csf22able said:


> don't know about b550, but i remember with some TUF b450 - there was no manual OC on DRAM, only Auto and DOCP, Asus may threat their budget boards badly, less options and functions comparing to others, besides, MSI doing hardware and software (bios) parts better, i would recommend to buy it (btw, at lower price range MSI b550 PRO VDH WIFI is best budget board, good vrm, heatsink, software, price). Asus can make good on top, but with bugs and tons of issues (Hero series are the boards for "beta-testers"). I don't like their budget and mediocre boards, they're always below the competitors in same price range


OK, but I saw a video on youtube about B550 TUF GAMING WIFI and is quite similar what we have on C6H. Looks to me that it have all the bells and whistles in it.
Please see Tweaking options from 0:47 in video below:


----------



## Silent Scone

Brko said:


> No avail. Asus forum moderators are deleting and locking those kind of posts. We saw it couple of days ago when @csf22able wrote something to Silent Cone.
> There is nothing we can do about it. Asus do not care about that and us. Only thing we can do is not buying their products.


Hello,

I'm not sure why my name is being mentioned here. No posts have been removed regarding UEFI support for older boards (unless they contained expletives). It is not within my power to push updates in this way and it's why I personally choose not to make promises one cannot keep, not least when they're 4 years into their cycle. I'm an enthusiast first and foremost and do not hold any angst against some of the frustration aired here or anywhere else, but I do appreciate the reasons behind it.

At which point does it become ethical to drop support for a product, not least especially when official support has now also been cut? That isn't to say denying users updates is something the relevant teams take any pleasure in or they do not care. Sometimes, these things aren't able to be prioritised in a way that makes them viable to support to a level deemed fit due to time constraints. After all, the number of product launches compared to 6 or 7 years ago is staggering thanks to the new competition.

I'm sorry if this isn't what you want to hear - I feel the CH6 was very well supported given the platform's initial microcode gripes that plagued all vendors, so it's unfair to claim the platform was poorly supported in my opinion. I feel no animosity to anyone feeling left behind with the decisions, but I do understand it from both sides.

If time permits those teams, let's hope something can be done for those waiting, but as previously mentioned I'm not willing to promise anything only for yourself and others to be left disappointed again


----------



## Conker1970

Fight Game said:


> I'd love to drop in a new cpu but I'm not buying a new board now that we're half way through the last generation of a cpu that will even use it. Especially considering the lack of the new cpu's even available and the massive markup on the prices from the scalpers. I'll ride this one out along with ddr4 support. And if Asus themselves don't have a bios out within the next couple months that support the new ryzens then I will not buy Asus again. Hell, I might even go with an intel cpu as well. It's bs from the asus side and from AMD side both. They said support through 2020 and fell short, and nearly every other mb manufacturer getting support, except asus. Many early adopters of ryzen chose the crosshair vi hero board for a premium price and are now the ones getting the shaft and it's not right.


About the Intel i get that. If in cant get an Upgrade for a new CPU on the same Socket and Intel are offering better CPUs for the money then may as well buy Intel. Such crap ala Agesa with Features being added in dont happen with Intel. I may remind everyone here 3 Gen Intel Boards are getting SAM/Resize Bar AMD only 2!(and none for X370 which still is an AM4 Board!)


----------



## Conker1970

Silent Scone said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm not sure why my name is being mentioned here. No posts have been removed regarding UEFI support for older boards (unless they contained expletives). It is not within my power to push updates in this way and it's why I personally choose not to make promises one cannot keep, not least when they're 4 years into their cycle. I'm an enthusiast first and foremost and do not hold any angst against some of the frustration aired here or anywhere else, but I do appreciate the reasons behind it.
> 
> At which point does it become ethical to drop support for a product, not least especially when official support has now also been cut? That isn't to say denying users updates is something the relevant teams take any pleasure in or they do not care, sometimes these things aren't able to be prioritised in a way that makes them viable to support to a level deemed fit due to time constraints. After all, the number of product launches compared to 6 or 7 years ago is staggering thanks to the new competition.
> 
> I'm sorry if this isn't what you want to hear - I feel the CH6 was very well supported given the platform's initial microcode gripes that plagued all vendors, so it's unfair to claim the platform was poorly supported in my opinion. I feel no animosity to anyone feeling left behind with the decisions, but I do understand it from both sides.



I would be intrested to know do these complaints get passed on?
I understand about support being cut etc, but this decision by AMD seems arbitary and thats whats annoying people. Especially when its know many manufacturers are supporting B350/X370 and that rubbish boards are getting full support and good boards like C6H arent.

And missing out on Resize Bar etc is really a pain especially for Nvidia 3xxx user...
Plus the last C6H BIOS was buggy and at least we deserve a decent final Bios[/QUOTE]


----------



## jamarinas

Karagra said:


> Yeah I would but I can't as far as I am aware. No one sells a 30mm fan with that style end connector


Wait, before you replace it, did you try to spray oil in it like some WD-40? Is the fan sticky to spin? You can always free it with some oil and it will work again nicely. If it is really dead, you can just cut off the connector and solder a new one instead. You can also sleeve it.


----------



## oile

Silent Scone said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm not sure why my name is being mentioned here. No posts have been removed regarding UEFI support for older boards (unless they contained expletives). It is not within my power to push updates in this way and it's why I personally choose not to make promises one cannot keep, not least when they're 4 years into their cycle. I'm an enthusiast first and foremost and do not hold any angst against some of the frustration aired here or anywhere else, but I do appreciate the reasons behind it.
> 
> At which point does it become ethical to drop support for a product, not least especially when official support has now also been cut? That isn't to say denying users updates is something the relevant teams take any pleasure in or they do not care. Sometimes, these things aren't able to be prioritised in a way that makes them viable to support to a level deemed fit due to time constraints. After all, the number of product launches compared to 6 or 7 years ago is staggering thanks to the new competition.
> 
> I'm sorry if this isn't what you want to hear - I feel the CH6 was very well supported given the platform's initial microcode gripes that plagued all vendors, so it's unfair to claim the platform was poorly supported in my opinion. I feel no animosity to anyone feeling left behind with the decisions, but I do understand it from both sides.
> 
> If time permits those teams, let's hope something can be done for those waiting, but as previously mentioned I'm not willing to promise anything only for yourself and others to be left disappointed again


Thank you for honest reply! Indeed, what you are saying is very true. The reason behind disappointment here, as I explained earlier, is that something technically doable for ASUS in presumably not much time (and actually partially already done by other manufacturers) like compiling an unstable build with new agesa, is not done and we are even left with a old uefi with broken standby wake for those who need more than 0.900 vddp and 0.950 vddg.

Could you at least push an instance to fix that? That is something related to not perfect implementation of uefi version still within official support, besides, it has already been fixed for Crosshair VII, so that I may say we are entitled at least for that fix.

Again, hoping in a sincere communication among customers and Asus rappresentative, i honestly thank you


----------



## csf22able

Silent Scone said:


> I feel the CH6 was very well supported given the platform's initial microcode gripes that plagued all vendors, so it's unfair to claim the platform was poorly supported in my opinion.


well supported by AMD, with Agesa's and mcodes, some issues were related to extra stuff, like IO chip, fan control, sleep bugs. For some period C6H and C7H had common issues and bug fixes, the last one (sleep bug) fix only released for C7H, but not for C6H. C6H owners always awaited for fix-updates while others just using their more "simple" mobo's. Within few years we felt ourselves like beta-testers of some new product. Platform and certain boards are not the same thing, AM4, in general, have good support (not the best or ideal but let's say it's good). Probably we would be more happy if we choose another top board from the start. Marketing and media said that C6H is best of the best, and due to the high expectations our disappointment is the greatest too. And then Asrock x370 Taichi (main counterpart for C6H) got update for Zen3 (even unofficially as "aplha-bios", but agesa 1100 is enough for basic support, and it have Resize-bar support).
So...yeah, we are angry at Asus that much, even last update post on AMD/Reddit about Asus agesa-updates are full of angry comments from C6H owners.


----------



## jamarinas

oile said:


> Could you at least push an instance to fix that? That is something related to not perfect implementation of uefi version still within official support, besides, it has already been fixed for Crosshair VII, so that I may say we are entitled at least for that fix.
> 
> Again, hoping in a sincere communication among customers and Asus rappresentative, i honestly thank you


If my memory serves me right, on certain occasions, people used to post to ASUS Support and some ASUS engineer releases some Beta BIOS to address that specific problem. A letter will get added to the vanilla version (ex. 7901b). It will get uploaded in ftp.asus.com or something. Funny that this Beta BIOS will get noticed and the community (usually the group of people who uses the board) will have a fuzz about it. Great support here and usually made me recommend ASUS over other manufactures.


----------



## Fanu

NDS322 said:


> I'm already moved to MSI B550 Gaming Edge WiFi and say goodbye to CH VI EX.
> 
> No more Asus
> 
> My new B550 is a very fast boot and Msi was rollout AGESA AM4V2 PI 1.2.0.0 last day.
> 
> That is a very nice better experience more than I was received from Asus Motherboard before.


I was weak and bought another Asus MBO :e - I replaced my C6E with Strix B550-E

mainly cause B550-E was only 1 of 2 B550 motherboards to have two PCIe 4.0 x16 slots
also ASUS support for B550 is good - it has agesa 1.2.0.0 BIOSes for over 2 weeks now

BOOT times are good, I can undervolt/OC my CPU without issue (curve optimizer, PBO2) and BIOS has even more settings than C6E

Only negative is broken USB 2.0 ports (they disconnect all the time) - don't know if this is an asus issue or AMD issue..


----------



## LicSqualo

I follow the development on this thread so active, along with many others, and I hope (simply and without being in a hurry) that there will also be the possibility to mount on this MB the latest series of CPUs for this socket.

I still have the PC in the signature, assembled by me in mid-April 2017. It runs great, CPU at 4.09 GHz (40.5 x 101 x 1.40V llc3 -1,33V under load AVX2) and ram @3500 MHz c13 (b-die) now for years (4) thanks also to TheStilt, to whom I am immensely grateful for all he has done to the entire Ryzen community, as well as to Elmor, Shamino, SilentScone, 1usmus or Reouss and many others who will forgive me if I am not mentioning them. 

I sincerely thank everyone, all those who post on this thread trying to contribute their knowledge. I add, reading the last posts, another big thank you to TheStilt, for his contribution in the understanding of Ryzen processors and for his patience in still putting up with these disrespectful and unkind comments.

Thank you indeed! From a simple user. I am thankful that there are people who can do and give so much (knowledge and understanding, problem solving) for free!!!.


----------



## Brko

Silent Scone said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm not sure why my name is being mentioned here. No posts have been removed regarding UEFI support for older boards (unless they contained expletives). It is not within my power to push updates in this way and it's why I personally choose not to make promises one cannot keep, not least when they're 4 years into their cycle. I'm an enthusiast first and foremost and do not hold any angst against some of the frustration aired here or anywhere else, but I do appreciate the reasons behind it.
> 
> At which point does it become ethical to drop support for a product, not least especially when official support has now also been cut? That isn't to say denying users updates is something the relevant teams take any pleasure in or they do not care. Sometimes, these things aren't able to be prioritised in a way that makes them viable to support to a level deemed fit due to time constraints. After all, the number of product launches compared to 6 or 7 years ago is staggering thanks to the new competition.
> 
> I'm sorry if this isn't what you want to hear - I feel the CH6 was very well supported given the platform's initial microcode gripes that plagued all vendors, so it's unfair to claim the platform was poorly supported in my opinion. I feel no animosity to anyone feeling left behind with the decisions, but I do understand it from both sides.
> 
> If time permits those teams, let's hope something can be done for those waiting, but as previously mentioned I'm not willing to promise anything only for yourself and others to be left disappointed again


Hello.

First of all, sorry that I pronounce your forum nickname wrong (Silent Cone, and not Silent *S*cone).

Secondly, I read your explanation on ROG forum and it seemed to me like a empty story as "Asus is hiding behind AMD because AMD did not support Zen3 on 200-chipsets". OK, but as far as I know, and I do not know much like you do, AMD did not say anything to Asus to make useful and bug free Zen2 BIOS with 1.0.0.6 AGESA code. C6H is still plagued with sleep issues.
Other things, Asus is/was (I hope still is) a brand which encourage DIY tweaking. In that spirit, someone could release Zen3 BIOS to C6H/E enthusiasts to see glimpse of Zen3 performance on their boards. That's why we are mainly (at least I was) "pissed". We all know what AMD said. Seeing that ASRock 300 boards' support for Zen3 has its own problems, not sure I personally be happy with JUST Zen3 support.
Regarding ROG forum, if I saw correctly, some posts were removed and thread locked, like someone didn't like to see or hear how Gigabyte and ASRock have Zen3 bioses for its 300 boards.
So nothing against you personally.
Cheers


----------



## csf22able

Brko said:


> Regarding ROG forum, if I saw correctly, some posts were removed and thread locked, like someone didn't like to see or hear how Gigabyte and ASRock have Zen3 bioses for its 300 boards.


this - Crosshair VI support Zen 3 CPU's?


----------



## Silent Scone

Conker1970 said:


> I would be intrested to know do these complaints get passed on?
> I understand about support being cut etc, but this decision by AMD seems arbitary and thats whats annoying people. Especially when its know many manufacturers are supporting B350/X370 and that rubbish boards are getting full support and good boards like C6H arent.
> 
> And missing out on Resize Bar etc is really a pain especially for Nvidia 3xxx user...
> Plus the last C6H BIOS was buggy and at least we deserve a decent final Bios



AFAIK resizable bar for NVIDIA is still in the pipeline. The requests for additional updates are not
going unnoticed.


csf22able said:


> this - Crosshair VI support Zen 3 CPU's?


Yes, as of this moment, if one is looking to use a Zen 3 CPU those are your options. All of the aformentioned updates being touted are uncertified. Responding on users to wait on unaccredited and unofficial updates with no timeline would be poor advice. As mentioned there, that doesn't mean one may not come in future. That's all one can say at this moment in time


----------



## CentroX

I am just wondering why you need to connect so many PSU cables to the board. Why isnt the 20+4 enough? Do I need to connect to the top 4+8 as well?


----------



## csf22able

CentroX said:


> Do I need to connect to the top 4+8 as well?


this one for extreme OC, connect standart 4pin CPU (from PSU) to the left side of 8pin connector


----------



## man_with_arrow

CentroX said:


> <snip>
> 
> I am just wondering why you need to connect so many PSU cables to the board. Why isnt the 20+4 enough? Do I need to connect to the top 4+8 as well?


20+4 for board power, 4+8 for CPU.


----------



## CentroX

Ah ok i had them all connected. Just wondered.


----------



## jamarinas

csf22able said:


> this one for extreme OC, connect standart 4pin CPU (from PSU) to the left side of 8pin connector


I needed full 8-pin CPU to work (on 8-pin CPU connector). There is a red led when I plug only 4-pin CPU on the 8-pin CPU connector. The AUX 4-pin CPU was left disconnected.


----------



## Dogzilla07

I hope you guys promising to go Intel next due to stability are not expecting new Intel stuff to be bug-free out of the gate, and not have similar early adopter issues like Ryzen stuff.

Because it's gonna be very similar xD, I'm gonna drop this early "I told you so", that I can reference as proof in Alder lake post in a few months xD, and to a greater extent DDR5/PCI-E5.0 posts from all 3 vendors in a few years.

The issue is complexity, progress, physics, economics(base and of scale), statistics, shareholders, human behavior, humans in general(people working on this stuff ain't robots), the disappearance of long-term employees (specifically mentor-like figures, and mentor-encouraged working conditions), and how willing/able they are and how possible it is for old-school mentor culture to exist even if a company still has a lot of long-term employees, etc, ...

When new architectures appear it was always like this, it is always like this, it will always be like this. The only things that change are how long it takes to fix (longer now than in the past), how patient people are (less now than in the past), at what stage of growth a company is (depends on the company, current managers and state of the market), and how many voice the opinions about it (scores more now than in the past due to internet usage, change of times, etc, ...)


----------



## Cellar Dweller

With all the fuss about getting Zen3 support for C6H. What I can't believe is that there aren't any UEFI programmers. I mean you could probably program up a BIOS from the ground up with anything and everything you'd need. Of course I don't know how they go about these things normally. Who needs to have all the pretty pictures and the like in the BIOS even if it were simple text. I'm just shocked that there isn't some sort of Open Source form of BIOS creation. I mean they have things like this for firmware updates for routers etc. I mean if this isn't a thing then I guess the only route for folks to take is get yourself a mid tier X570. I personally would say if you don't want to buy another mobo at least you can do is max out the C6H with a 3950x and max it's memory out. I can tell you this board flies with those combinations, that's the route I've taken. I know there is some jump from 3950x to 5950x but it can't be all that noticeable. I love my current configuration of the 3950x and 64Gig of RAM. This thing rocks. Plus the 3950x is available unlike any of the Zen3's.


----------



## Denvys5

Cellar Dweller said:


> With all the fuss about getting Zen3 support for C6H. What I can't believe is that there aren't any UEFI programmers. I mean you could probably program up a BIOS from the ground up with anything and everything you'd need. Of course I don't know how they go about these things normally. Who needs to have all the pretty pictures and the like in the BIOS even if it were simple text. I'm just shocked that there isn't some sort of Open Source form of BIOS creation. I mean they have things like this for firmware updates for routers etc. I mean if this isn't a thing then I guess the only route for folks to take is get yourself a mid tier X570.


AMD AGESA is closed source under NDA. That means, that only those programmers, that have direct access to AMD software stack, can do it. 

There WAS an open source way to design an UEFI BIOS, called coreboot. But AMD closed AGESA since AM4 launch for security reasons and supplies coreboot with it only under NDA


----------



## csf22able

Cellar Dweller said:


> With all the fuss about getting Zen3 support for C6H. What I can't believe is that there aren't any UEFI programmers. I mean you could probably program up a BIOS from the ground up with anything and everything you'd need.


problems is not with UEFI, problem is AGESA (which have a ot of modules, driveres, addressing to another modules), gfx and menu is just a part of whole thing that should be correctly combined with tons of other stuff, in case of C6H, with few more tons because it have more specific hardware parts than cheap boards. An even if you have all Agesa code and instructions to build - you have to combine this with certain hardware, you have to know everything about motherboard hardware, what controlllers it have, how to work with power management, with sensors. etc. That's why NONE of Asus bios from other board can't boot with C6H, some simple HW-bios from biostar and asrock just ignoring extra parts of C6H and able to boot up.


----------



## sterky

Cellar Dweller said:


> With all the fuss about getting Zen3 support for C6H. What I can't believe is that there aren't any UEFI programmers. I mean you could probably program up a BIOS from the ground up with anything and everything you'd need. Of course I don't know how they go about these things normally. Who needs to have all the pretty pictures and the like in the BIOS even if it were simple text. I'm just shocked that there isn't some sort of Open Source form of BIOS creation. I mean they have things like this for firmware updates for routers etc. I mean if this isn't a thing then I guess the only route for folks to take is get yourself a mid tier X570. I personally would say if you don't want to buy another mobo at least you can do is max out the C6H with a 3950x and max it's memory out. I can tell you this board flies with those combinations, that's the route I've taken. I know there is some jump from 3950x to 5950x but it can't be all that noticeable. I love my current configuration of the 3950x and 64Gig of RAM. This thing rocks. Plus the 3950x is available unlike any of the Zen3's.


There is a project going on: "Project X" - Pure Open-Source Coreboot Support On AMD Zen

Also thanks to all trying to get ch6 running with Zen3 cpus, been running 1800X from March 2017 on CH6.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

sterky said:


> There is a project going on: "Project X" - Pure Open-Source Coreboot Support On AMD Zen
> 
> Also thanks to all trying to get ch6 running with Zen3 cpus, been running 1800X from March 2017 on CH6.


I went from 1800X to 3950X - let me just say you'd be shocked at the performance difference. So remember you can still bring more life into your C6H. 

Thanks for the replies guys, just wondered. I figured there had to be something out there similar to the Coreboot. I knew at some point UEFI was to be like a lite OS version and different than the old BIOS forms.

Here's a quick interesting read: What is AMD AGESA and What Does it Have to Do with Hardware | ITIGIC


----------



## abso

I just upgraded from 2x8 GB Micron E-Dies SR to 2x16 GB E-Dies DR. I used this back in the day to tune my memory and got it to 3800CL16: Memory Timings - 3800MHz (2x8GB Single Rank) - Ryzen 3000

Is there anything similar for 2x16 GB DR or mb can someone that has 2x16GB running at 3800 with the C6H post their settings for me as a starting point?


----------



## alasdairvfr

abso said:


> I just upgraded from 2x8 GB Micron E-Dies SR to 2x16 GB E-Dies DR. I used this back in the day to tune my memory and got it to 3800CL16: Memory Timings - 3800MHz (2x8GB Single Rank) - Ryzen 3000
> 
> Is there anything similar for 2x16 GB DR or mb can someone that has 2x16GB running at 3800 with the C6H post their settings for me as a starting point?


This ought to give you what you need!

DRAM Calculator for Ryzen (v1.7.3) Download | TechPowerUp


----------



## CentroX

is there any reason why it takes so long for this mobo to boot into windows?


----------



## Brko

DRAM Training


----------



## csf22able

CentroX said:


> is there any reason why it takes so long for this mobo to boot into windows?


bios have a lot of PEIM modules (initialization), with asrock b450pro4 bios it's MUCH faster (normal boot, didn't tried fast boot on it) 'cause there almost no PEIM's and extra hardware to check, at least in visible part of it. PEIM sends a lot of information for IO controllers, bios apps, DRAM settings, agesa parts. The simpler the board, the faster the boot. Modern boards are also very well optimized to boot up quickly


----------



## CentroX

is it worth upgrading to a 3950X if you got a 3700X? I am starting to realize that zen 3 will never be possible on this board.


----------



## Brko

CentroX said:


> is it worth upgrading to a 3950X if you got a 3700X? I am starting to realize that zen 3 will never be possible on this board.


Only of you are in need of more threads.
In gaming you will get nothing, few % due to higher ST boost on 3950X.
But in multithread workload, you will gain much 
I replaced 3600 for 3700X and noticed gains in MT workloads. And it is only 2c/4t more. In your possible case, it is 100% more cores/threads + better clocks.


----------



## overpower

@Silent Scone Will there be any support for SAM for Ryzen 3000? Again, Asrock made it possible on their boards


----------



## overpower

csf22able said:


> this one for extreme OC, connect standart 4pin CPU (from PSU) to the left side of 8pin connector


This is so wrong. Even the manual suggests to only use 8pin if you're not overclocking. You cant use the 4pin only. Either 8pin or full 8+4 pin.


----------



## jamarinas

overpower said:


> This is so wrong. Even the manual suggests to only use 8pin if you're not overclocking. You cant use the 4pin only. Either 8pin or full 8+4 pin.


Yeah. It won't power on without the 8(full)-pins.


----------



## csf22able

overpower said:


> This is so wrong. Even the manual suggests to only use 8pin if you're not overclocking. You cant use the 4pin only. Either 8pin or full 8+4 pin.


most of old boards can work with 4pin while having 8pin for CPU and even do OC (in that time many PSU's had only 4), 8pin connector was compatible to work with 4pin in that time, additional pins used for very high overloads, using 8+4 for CPU is totally wrong, just calculate how much watts they can carry through that number of pins, this board will never get those number with any CPU, even 8 pin is overkill. Even now some cheap boards have only 4 pin and compatible with any CPU. those 4pins are up to 180watts, 8 for 360 and 12 for 540, how did you get that? 
of course we are not saying hello to Intel CPU's, that's another story


----------



## Fanu

CentroX said:


> is there any reason why it takes so long for this mobo to boot into windows?


Make sure boot delay is set to 1sec instead of default 3sec under boot options in BIOS
Also if you're only booting to windows, change boot to Windows UEFI (also found in boot options in BIOS)

And if you have lot of peripherals connected to the motherboard (SSD/HDDs, PCIe expansion cards, USB devices, etc) it will take longer to boot - nothing you can do about it

Might be worth trying to set DRAM boot voltage to a fixed value (if you have it at Auto currently) - see if that helps as well


----------



## Denvys5

csf22able said:


> this board will never get those number with any CPU, even 8 pin is overkill. Even now some cheap boards have only 4 pin and compatible with any CPU. those 4pins are up to 180watts, 8 for 360 and 12 for 540, how did you get that?


Do you know this board can run something hotter than Ryzen 1200?  



Spoiler


----------



## csf22able

Denvys5 said:


> Do you know this board can run something hotter than Ryzen 1200?


yes, it's max stress out and 8pin needed only for extreme loads, but 8+4 is just useless, 540watts is no way to get through CPU, and 4 pins is enough for any CPU under stock ( and some boards have only 4pins, they just have simple VRM and not suitable for extreme OC obviously)
i have a lot of boards at work with 8pin on mobo and 4pin from CPU, no issues at all, also there is a lot of cheap conntectors 4->8pin on the market, no need to buy new PSU for normal workaround


----------



## Denvys5

csf22able said:


> yes, it's max stress out and 8pin needed only for extreme loads, but 8+4 is just useless, 540watts is no way to get through CPU, and 4 pins is enough for any CPU under stock ( and some boards have only 4pins, they just have simple VRM and not suitable for extreme OC obviously)


It is not about punching 500+W into the socket, it is about not overloading power connectors in the first place. Single 8 pin can be easily overloaded on a particular board - C6E, by its own definition and by using this board for what it was designed in the first place - XOC.

Single 4pin is "enough", but, as you said, only at full stock. And still, this (140W PL on most high end Ryzens) is 75% of its rated power capacity (and CPU connectors already have high power rating, if we compare to PCIE connectors, for example, counting power/pin-contact).

I can tell you, overloading power connector or keeping them close to their limits is a REALLY BAD IDEA. At some point, I had Vishera system with a single 4pin... And you know, this thing was a fire-hazard of a system


----------



## Denvys5

P.S.: The screenshots I have are not "Extreme stress", I can show similar figures by running Blender on my daily OC. I just had Linpack screenshots prepared


----------



## csf22able

Denvys5 said:


> P.S.: The screenshots I have are not "Extreme stress", I can show similar figures by running Blender on my daily OC. I just had Linpack screenshots prepared


linpack make power consumption to max fro CPU, it's like running stress test 24\7, not everyone using CPU in such way



Denvys5 said:


> Single 8 pin can be easily overloaded on a particular board - C6E, by its own definition and by using this board for what it was designed in the first place - XOC.


8pin is 360watts with old CPU's (Zen(+) -generation) under extreme OC with water cooling, but i'm talking about regular usage. 



Denvys5 said:


> Single 4pin is "enough", but, as you said, only at full stock.


yes, but that's how most of ppl using PC. And C6H, nowadays, is not the good board for extreme OC, it doesn't support Zen3 either



Denvys5 said:


> I can tell you, overloading power connector or keeping them close to their limits is a REALLY BAD IDEA


most of ppl using cheap boards which are not capable to carry such loads without being overheated =)

i haven't problems with Intel CPU's and 4pin under heavy gaming usage, though they can push much more watts on connector than ryzen's


----------



## Denvys5

csf22able said:


> linpack make power consumption to max fro CPU, it's like running stress test 24\7


As I said earlier, I can show similar figures in tile-render software with my daily OC. This IS what a regular user CAN and WILL do with his hardware. Screenshots were only to prove the point about power connectors. I know what Linpack can do, I can show 250+ W in Linpack under an air cooling.



csf22able said:


> 8pin is 360watts with old CPU's (Zen(+) -generation) under extreme OC with water cooling, but i'm talking about regular usage.


I`ll repeat once again: you SHOULD NOT KEEP UR EPS AT MAX LOAD. Keeping cables and connectors at 100+ degrees C only coz it is RATED is not a smart idea. And running 8 pin at its limits while having extra 4pin connector is really dumb.
Also, you should remember that EPS power is going not only into CPU cores, but also into CPU SOC and has efficiency loss on cables, connectors, traces and VRMs.



csf22able said:


> but i'm talking about regular usage.


It is not problem of the board and its design if "regular" user can`t harness full potential out of it



csf22able said:


> 360watts (Zen(+) -generation) under extreme OC with water cooling


Zen+ can`t handle that stuff, 3950X and 5950X can. And it is not hard to imagine a render station that is running 24/7 under such load.



csf22able said:


> And C6H, nowadays, is not the good board for extreme OC, it doesn't support Zen3 either


C6H and C6E ARE great XOC boards. Still, there are conditions, where C6E always shows better scores than C8DH



csf22able said:


> yes, but that's how most of ppl using PC. And C6H, nowadays, is not the good board for extreme OC, it doesn't support Zen3 either
> most of ppl using cheap boards which are not capable to carry such loads without being overheated =)


We aint talking about most ppl, most ppl don`t buy CROSSHAIR BOARDS. Crosshair boards always were an XOC niche, with a additional features that would allow ASUS to sell these to regular users so that they can play Minecraft on their shiny RGB PC.



csf22able said:


> i haven't problems with Intel CPU's and 4pin under heavy gaming usage, though they can push much more watts on connector than ryzen's


But not longterm, if you don`t enable MCE.


----------



## csf22able

Denvys5 said:


> I`ll repeat once again: you SHOULD NOT KEEP UR EPS AT MAX LOAD. Keeping cables and connectors at 100+ degrees C only coz it is RATED is not a smart idea. And running 8 pin at its limits while having extra 4pin connector is really dumb.


i have 8pin only (PSU doesn't allow to 8+4 for CPU) at my home and i can't reach even half of it's power limit even with linpack, tried with 2700 (without) x though, it wasn't hot at all (only CPU was really hot, but i haven't water cooling)



Denvys5 said:


> Also, you should remember that EPS power is going not only into CPU cores, but also into CPU SOC and has efficiency loss on cables, connectors, traces and VRMs.


there are 24pin connector for that =)
old PSU's could be 1000watts and have 4pin for CPU, so PSU will never get max load with zen's, but only cable and connectors in this case. But it's hard to reach cable power limits in practice (good PSU's have good cables), no one says that cheap PSU is enough (+GPU can drain a lot of watts, but that's different story and different connectors)



Denvys5 said:


> C6H and C6E ARE great XOC boards.


not really, some b550 boards have better VRM, C6H is good board but outdated in terms of VRM and heavy loads, i mean - i'll prefer to buy something newer for heavy (like rendering) loads, especially when you using hardware to make your work done and receive money for that. For home usage i want to save my money and use it with something like ryzen 5600.



Denvys5 said:


> We aint talking about most ppl, most ppl don`t buy CROSSHAIR BOARDS. Crosshair boards always were an XOC niche, with a additional features that would allow ASUS to sell these to regular users so that they can play Minecraft on their shiny RGB PC.


i bought it with ryzen 2600, tried CPU OC, and then turn it off, i don't need it, i bought C6H for having many usb\sata ports and additional features, i wan't impressed by OC capabilities to be honest (temps were good, and that's it), and i think even top x470 boards are more interesting in this regard, and even b550 are more interesting 'cause of great and easy DRAM OC

doesn't matter anyway, i haven't issues with hot cables yet, for me it was always enough to have GOOD PSU (even if it's old standart which don't have new type of connectors), last time i switched PSU only because of new graphic card (GPU's are more sensitive for heavy loads)


----------



## Denvys5

csf22able said:


> old PSU's could be 1000watts and have 4pin for CPU, so PSU will never get max load with zen's, but only cable and connectors in this case. But it's hard to reach cable power limits in practice (good PSU's have good cables), no one says that cheap PSU is enough (+GPU can drain a lot of watts, but that's different story and different connectors)
> 
> even if it's old standart which don't have new type of connectors


Double EPS 12V is a very old standard, I have a board from early 2000`s with 2x8 pin CPU power. It is not about "old psu`s", it is about cheapo/low quality/lazy psu design. So I just can`t agree with your point about 4pin ATX been "the only standart solution"




csf22able said:


> i have 8pin only (PSU doesn't allow to 8+4 for CPU) at my home and i can't reach even half of it's power limit even with linpack, tried with 2700 (without) x though, it wasn't hot at all (only CPU was really hot, but i haven't water cooling)
> 
> 
> there are 24pin connector for that =)
> old PSU's could be 1000watts and have 4pin for CPU, so PSU will never get max load with zen's, but only cable and connectors in this case. But it's hard to reach cable power limits in practice (good PSU's have good cables), no one says that cheap PSU is enough (+GPU can drain a lot of watts, but that's different story and different connectors)
> 
> 
> not really, some b550 boards have better VRM, C6H is good board but outdated in terms of VRM and heavy loads, i mean - i'll prefer to buy something newer for heavy (like rendering) loads, especially when you using hardware to make your work done and receive money for that. For home usage i want to save my money and use it with something like ryzen 5600.
> 
> 
> i bought it with ryzen 2600, tried CPU OC, and then turn it off, i don't need it, i bought C6H for having many usb\sata ports and additional features, i wan't impressed by OC capabilities to be honest (temps were good, and that's it), and i think even top x470 boards are more interesting in this regard, and even b550 are more interesting 'cause of great and easy DRAM OC
> 
> doesn't matter anyway, i haven't issues with hot cables yet, for me it was always enough to have GOOD PSU (even if it's old standart which don't have new type of connectors), last time i switched PSU only because of new graphic card (GPU's are more sensitive for heavy loads)


OMG. I`ve gotta tell you, 24pin ATX cable DOES NOT POWER CPU. That is it. EPS and 24pin ATX are not connected in any way. The sole purpose of EPS power connectors is to feed the CPU VRMs.
I have seen a couple boards, with interconnected 12V rails, like X570 Unify, but that is totally out of ATX standard.




csf22able said:


> not really, some b550 boards have better VRM, C6H is good board but outdated in terms of VRM and heavy loads, i mean - i'll prefer to buy something newer for heavy (like rendering) loads, especially when you using hardware to make your work done and receive money for that. For home usage i want to save my money and use it with something like ryzen 5600.


XOC is not about VRMs. If you are mad enough, you can EPOWER VRM on mobo. Even if we talk about it, yes, C6H VRM is midrange level these days, but there is still more capable Extreme version.


csf22able said:


> i mean - i'll prefer to buy something newer for heavy (like rendering) loads, especially when you using hardware to make your work done and receive money for that. For home usage i want to save my money and use it with something like ryzen 5600.


As I said before, Crosshairs ARE NOT designed for the regular users, no matter what marketing bs ASUS will tell anybody.



csf22able said:


> i think even top x470 boards are more interesting in this regard, and even b550 are more interesting 'cause of great and easy DRAM OC


"ease of use" is not a point in terms of OC capabilities. It is a point in user experience. There are a lot of boards that outperform competition while been literal garbage in terms of usability.
Both C6H and C6E are great at overclocking 3-4 rank setups with any compatible CPU, if we compare to X570 or B550 boards. The idea is, you just CANT get 3800CL15 running 4x32 Microns on something like B550 Strix-E. This board just isn`t capable of that. Also, most of B550/X570 boards don`t have VTT DDR control, which limits RAM OC significantly (like X570 Strix-E, or MSI X570 ACE, or B550I Strix). For example, you can`t do 3800CL14 daily on Micron sticks (less than 1.6V for average bin sticks) in any configuration on these boards.



csf22able said:


> doesn't matter anyway, i haven't issues with hot cables yet, for me it was always enough to have GOOD PSU (even if it's old standart which don't have new type of connectors), last time i switched PSU only because of new graphic card (GPU's are more sensitive for heavy loads)


You can easily prove it for yourself, while creating a fire hazard ofc 
Just get ur 2600 to 4.0 and run some heavy blender render (like BMW) for 5-8 hours straight and connect only half of your 8pin EPS cable


----------



## jamarinas

csf22able said:


> not really, some b550 boards have better VRM, C6H is good board but outdated in terms of VRM and heavy loads, i mean - i'll prefer to buy something newer for heavy (like rendering) loads, especially when you using hardware to make your work done and receive money for that. For home usage i want to save my money and use it with something like ryzen 5600.


Not really. Most of the designs now are "optimized" or cheaped-out as compared to the first-gen boards like C6H, X370-Pro etc. On the C6H, you get 4 phases on the Vsoc, but manufacturers found out that they can get away with just 2 phases on Vsoc.


----------



## csf22able

jamarinas said:


> On the C6H, you get 4 phases on the Vsoc,


what's the purpose if C6H have no video-outputs?



jamarinas said:


> but manufacturers found out that they can get away with just 2 phases on Vsoc.


they are practical in that

moreover to say AMD Ryzen's are not for manual OC (low efficiency), board can do but CPU's can't, not much difference between stock+PBO+XFR and manual OC, i was pissed off with results of manual OC comparing to what Intel K-series can do. Ryzens are more about DRAM OC (in my opinion)



jamarinas said:


> Not really. Most of the designs


that's why i said "some", but hey, those b550 boards are not even for extreme overclock but they works better, supports PBO2 and other new things =)


----------



## csf22able

Denvys5 said:


> As I said before, Crosshairs ARE NOT designed for the regular users, no matter what marketing bs ASUS will tell anybody.


Ryzens are not designed for OC, C6H is better to OC Intel CPU's, but the socket is wrong, and VRM is overkill =)))
but no PBO2



Denvys5 said:


> "ease of use" is not a point in terms of OC capabilities.


it's the point when you need to OC DRAM with less settings to get stable 3800 (for example), of course you can reach more manually too, with newer boards


----------



## csf22able

Denvys5 said:


> OMG. I`ve gotta tell you, 24pin ATX cable DOES NOT POWER CPU. That is it.


i know, that's why it doesn't need to push a lot of watts with ryzens, and not much sense to OC CPU manually, that's not Intel. ClockTuner for Ryzen - that's it, and it works. If i was Intel K-series user i will totally agree with you


----------



## Denvys5

csf22able said:


> Ryzens are not designed for OC, C6H is better to OC Intel CPU's, but the socket is wrong, and VRM is overkill =)))
> but no PBO2


No-CPU (besides Intel Extreme series like 3175X) is designed for OC. OC is the thing that drivers engineering level forward. From the first model of Ryzen released - 1700, it was easy to OC and get major performance improvements. 1700 getting from 3.2 to 4.0 - clear 25% performance increase just on the core side. And there is also the RAM.

And now, the latest and greatest 5950X, can be clocked from its "PBO+XFR" ~3.8 GHz Allcore to a whopping 4.6-4.8 depending on luck, mobo quality and cooling. That is a gigahertz worth of overclocking.
On the other hand, Intel 10900K - 4.8 Allcore out of box. How much is there to squeeze? I have seen 5.4 24/7 on direct die TEC cooling. That is like 12% increase, while been close to uncoolable and still loosing to similarly priced 5900X at air-achievable overclock. 

So where is the point about Intel K series and "Ryzens are not designed for OC"?



csf22able said:


> it's the point when you need to OC DRAM with less settings to get stable 3800 (for example), of course you can reach more manually too, with newer boards


Yeah, just proving my point and ignoring half of it. I`ll repeat once again: newer boards cannot tweak stuff that C6H can, and keeping that in mind, newer boards cannot achieve same RAM OC that C6H can.




csf22able said:


> i know, that's why it doesn't need to push a lot of watts with ryzens, and not much sense to OC CPU manually, that's not Intel. ClockTuner for Ryzen - that's it, and it works. If i was Intel K-series user i will totally agree with you


You push them coz that is the point of using the CPU. You could push 500W with Cascade Lake-X or you could push 300W with 5950X while having better performance. Buying 5950X to play Cossacks or Crysis or PDX strategy games is not the proper way to use this CPU.
Why bother lagging behind while using Intel K series CPU like 10900K, while you can just go for the 5900X - u still get over 250W consumption under OC, but u also get far more performance.


Please, don`t argue about Ryzen`s low power consumption in games and/or full stock, that is not the point of conversation. Ryzen high end cpus can unleash their full potential while running hardcore OC and beating multisocket server setups in general compute workloads while consuming less power and actually costing less in the first place.


----------



## overpower

csf22able said:


> most of old boards can work with 4pin while having 8pin for CPU and even do OC (in that time many PSU's had only 4), 8pin connector was compatible to work with 4pin in that time, additional pins used for very high overloads, using 8+4 for CPU is totally wrong, just calculate how much watts they can carry through that number of pins, this board will never get those number with any CPU, even 8 pin is overkill. Even now some cheap boards have only 4 pin and compatible with any CPU. those 4pins are up to 180watts, 8 for 360 and 12 for 540, how did you get that?
> of course we are not saying hello to Intel CPU's, that's another story


I couldn't care less for a random opinion of how many watts the cpu needs and each pin can draw. I;m using full 8+4 since my psu supports that, even if I wont do any extreme oc. I know that my board and cpu will draw how many it needs. I also know that in a case of a spike or oc I will have anytime the support for that too.

Since the manual says minimum the 8 pin, don't suggest otherwise.


----------



## jamarinas

csf22able said:


> what's the purpose if C6H have no video-outputs?


Isn't it stability of the SOC translates to good memory OC? But yeah, early Ryzen platforms do not really get far on memory.



csf22able said:


> moreover to say AMD Ryzen's are not for manual OC (low efficiency), board can do but CPU's can't, not much difference between stock+PBO+XFR and manual OC, i was pissed off with results of manual OC comparing to what Intel K-series can do. Ryzens are more about DRAM OC (in my opinion)


I agree here. On my X370-Pro, I just use the ASUS version of Zen States, maximum clock I can achieve on stock voltage. My memory is heavily tweaked with the help of Ryzen DRAM Calculator just so it could hit it's rated speed. Vsoc gets some voltage boost too, not too high though. The latest AGESA 1.0.0.6 had been really stable for memory on stock XMP/DOCP.



csf22able said:


> that's why i said "some", but hey, those b550 boards are not even for extreme overclock but they works better, supports PBO2 and other new things =)


And don't forget, it supports Zen 3.


----------



## Denvys5

jamarinas said:


> Isn't it stability of the SOC translates to good memory OC?


It does, but to an extent. High freq. 2 phase is enough to get good power stabilization for Vsoc, since this rail can be considered as a "low power" one. For APUs it would be another story, but they do not scale well with core frequency (coz of memory bottleneck)


----------



## abso

Is there any option to change VDDP Voltage? I cant find anything. Dram Calculator recommends 0.95V and VDDP sensor says it is at 1.1V right now.


----------



## CentroX

I have decided to keep this board and wait for zen 4. No reason to upgrade to zen 3 right now


----------



## csf22able

Denvys5 said:


> You push them coz that is the point of using the CPU. You could push 500W with Cascade Lake-X or you could push 300W with 5950X while having better performance.


yep, but difference between stock and OC is more visible with Intel, and with Ryzen...i don't think it's effective with X-cpu's, PBO and software like CTR may give better results sometimes



Denvys5 said:


> 5900X - u still get over 250W consumption under OC


yeah, but ppl running those CPU's on B-chipset boards with 8 pin only and everything is ok no matter how they using those CPU, good PSU is important of cource


----------



## csf22able

overpower said:


> Since the manual says minimum the 8 pin, don't suggest otherwise.


no one ask such questions having PSU with 8 (or more pins) for CPU, i had same questions when i had 4pin PSU only, just to run the board under stock. Some boards have 8+8, and its easy to find a questions like "should i plug all 8+8"? The problem is not with number of pins after all, good PSU's with 8+8 are way more expensive (even comparing to good PSU's with 8pin only), i won't buy such PSU in that time just to plug the board, and many had same issues while transferring from old standart to new one, but almost every board were capable to run with 4pin only (no one says it's good for OC or top\fast CPU's, just enough in certain situations when you haven't opportunity to find 8pin PSU quickly)


----------



## StormLightningSL

I've heard that the Crosshair VI Hero is almost exactly the same as the Crosshair VII Hero, and the C7H has a bios that supports the 5000 Series processors. Is it possible to cross-flash the C7H BIOS onto the C6H and hope that the 5000 series processors would work on the C6H? I don't have a 5000 series CPU to test that myself, but if anyone has tried that, I'd love to know what the result was.


----------



## Brko

You are late to the party  but welcome 

C7H BIOS was one of the first things that were discarted as usable and possible. Similar maybe but quite different and not compatible.

The end.


----------



## number9_1982

C7H BIOS does not fit in C6H BIOS Rom Chip
16MB vs 32MB Rom.
First i thought 32MB BIOS is Just Dividend into 2 Sections 16MB + 16MB and IT would ne possible to Split IT. But Last days i found Out 32MB BIOS is using different adressing and all SMU parts are in upper Sections.
Maybe IT will be possible to replace Bios Rom Chip. Problem ist there are no suitable 32MB Rom Chips available where i live


----------



## csf22able

@number9_1982 did you get your Zen3? just interesting to know how it works after crossflashing to Biostar and Asrock
bios size isn't the biggest problem, C6H won't boot even with old 16mb bios files from C7H, it have different hardware parts, memory and power management, even with split you have to modify bios, but why not to modify C6H then?


----------



## alasdairvfr

Denvys5 said:


> No-CPU (besides Intel Extreme series like 3175X) is designed for OC. OC is the thing that drivers engineering level forward. From the first model of Ryzen released - 1700, it was easy to OC and get major performance improvements. 1700 getting from 3.2 to 4.0 - clear 25% performance increase just on the core side. And there is also the RAM.
> 
> And now, the latest and greatest 5950X, can be clocked from its "PBO+XFR" ~3.8 GHz Allcore to a whopping 4.6-4.8 depending on luck, mobo quality and cooling. That is a gigahertz worth of overclocking.
> On the other hand, Intel 10900K - 4.8 Allcore out of box. How much is there to squeeze? I have seen 5.4 24/7 on direct die TEC cooling. That is like 12% increase, while been close to uncoolable and still loosing to similarly priced 5900X at air-achievable overclock.


I agree with the sentiment that the Ryzen CPUs _do_ OC pretty nicely. Like Intel, some chips can OC way better than their peers, the main difference being you don't see a lot of (any) Ryzens holding fluke-y benchmark records of some silly LN2 7.X GHz clocks like you do with some of the intels on single-threaded benches. 

Its funny because even a lot of reputable review sites in the earlier days of 3000 series stated with PBO, manual OC is kinda pointless. In my experience, PBO never worked well (frankly I never even got placebo) on my 3900 where Manual OC or Clocktuner turned a 6900 stock/PBO CB20 score to 7900. If 15% improvement isn't worth the effort of OC, then I don't know what is.


----------



## csf22able

alasdairvfr said:


> I agree with the sentiment that the Ryzen CPUs _do_ OC pretty nicely


if you win a silicon lottery =)
i like AMD because i don't need to OC CPU, because it can boost with less power consumption, PBO, XFR, Clocktuner, doesn't matter what's the tool used. I won't to have hot and noisy system and AMD allows to OC in a smart way. More performance, less power comsumption, less temp, less noise at the same time, i like that way, and AMD going in that direction, i hope they switch to 5nm process with AM5 =)


----------



## Denvys5

alasdairvfr said:


> I agree with the sentiment that the Ryzen CPUs _do_ OC pretty nicely. Like Intel, some chips can OC way better than their peers, the main difference being you don't see a lot of (any) Ryzens holding fluke-y benchmark records of some silly LN2 7.X GHz clocks like you do with some of the intels on single-threaded benches.


Since Matisse Refresh, Ryzen dominates OC charts in some benchmarks. It isn`t necessary to punch stupidly high ghz OC with LN2 while you have 30+% IPC advantage.




__





Geekbench3 - Multi Core overclocking records @ HWBOT


Overclocking records




hwbot.org








__





Geekbench3 - Multi Core overclocking records @ HWBOT


Overclocking records




hwbot.org





Only cache-memory latency benchmarks like SuperPi still hold the blue crown in place.


----------



## alasdairvfr

csf22able said:


> if you win a silicon lottery =)
> i like AMD because i don't need to OC CPU, because it can boost with less power consumption, PBO, XFR, Clocktuner, doesn't matter what's the tool used. I won't to have hot and noisy system and AMD allows to OC in a smart way. More performance, less power comsumption, less temp, less noise at the same time, i like that way, and AMD going in that direction, i hope they switch to 5nm process with AM5 =)


I had an 1800x and a 3900xt and both of them OC'd beautifully. I agree with you about AM5, and am anticipating a bit of a leap. Also anticipating some initial growing pains in the new platform especially if AM5 is running DDR5. Would hope to see a couple boards that support DDR4/5 (if AM5 can support either/or) since mature DDR4 may be preferable until DDR5 matures



Denvys5 said:


> Since Matisse Refresh, Ryzen dominates OC charts in some benchmarks. It isn`t necessary to punch stupidly high ghz OC with LN2 while you have 30+% IPC advantage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geekbench3 - Multi Core overclocking records @ HWBOT
> 
> 
> Overclocking records
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hwbot.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geekbench3 - Multi Core overclocking records @ HWBOT
> 
> 
> Overclocking records
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hwbot.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only cache-memory latency benchmarks like SuperPi still hold the blue crown in place.


Agreed, only ridiculously OC'd Intels seem to dominate in SCore synthetics, single-thread workloads are going extinct. 

Although in this one, hilariously the AMD is first place, but the only one on the list thats not intel
Geekbench4 - Single Core overclocking records @ HWBOT


----------



## Denvys5

alasdairvfr said:


> Although in this one, hilariously the AMD is first place, but the only one on the list thats not intel
> Geekbench4 - Single Core overclocking records @ HWBOT


The reasoning is XOC popularity on AMD platforms. Very limited supply of XOC boards with very limited XOC features. The closest board today to be XOC friendly might be B550 Unify-X, and still, it has caveats. On the other hand, on Intel you get Apex, you get OC Formula, giga`s SOC, EVGA Dark etc.
Ryzen has specific downsides to high end OC, like CB, CBB and IF limitations.

The other factor is conservative OC mindset - a guy benching Skylakes on LN2 for 5 years might not want to try Ryzen - too much new stuff to learn and master to get competitive. And benching Intel stuff was and is very popular no matter the result competitiveness.

To sum up, we might not see a lot of LN2 high clock results with Ryzen, but ones we see are leading the charts


----------



## overpower

abso said:


> Is there any option to change VDDP Voltage? I cant find anything. Dram Calculator recommends 0.95V and VDDP sensor says it is at 1.1V right now.


It's under tweakers paradise. You'll see 2 vddp options, use the very bottom one (that's the one that chanegs the value in zentimings)


----------



## number9_1982

csf22able said:


> @number9_1982 did you get your Zen3? just interesting to know how it works after crossflashing to Biostar and Asrock
> bios size isn't the biggest problem, C6H won't boot even with old 16mb bios files from C7H, it have different hardware parts, memory and power management, even with split you have to modify bios, but why not to modify C6H then?


Got my ZEN3 and its a very fast. right now i am using biostar x470 gt8 1.2.0.0 bios. But cannot get my RAM >2400MHz.

Today i am borrowing a ASROCK X470 Taichi to try out.


----------



## csf22able

number9_1982 said:


> Today i am borrowing a ASROCK X470 Taichi to try out.


that bios doesn't work well with C6H (too many problems), asrock b450 pro4 is ok (best)


----------



## number9_1982

i want to try out another motherboard, just to be sure the cpu performs good with my ram


----------



## csf22able

number9_1982 said:


> i want to try out another motherboard, just to be sure the cpu performs good with my ram


aah, ok, got it, good that C6H works with biostar bios using zen3
i think asrock bios should work better with zen3, at least with RAM


----------



## terranx

Brko said:


> You are late to the party  but welcome
> 
> C7H BIOS was one of the first things that were discarted as usable and possible. Similar maybe but quite different and not compatible.
> 
> The end.


I'm not convinced it isn't possible. But I think we need to disassemble the non-EFI section to see what's going on at POST. Then of course one would also need to upgrade the chip to a 32MB ROM. I've been pretty lazy about throwing things into Ghidra and seeing what's going on (my day job has me working 70-80 hours a week so I don't get a ton of spare time for this).


----------



## oile

number9_1982 said:


> Got my ZEN3 and its a very fast. right now i am using biostar x470 gt8 1.2.0.0 bios. But cannot get my RAM >2400MHz.
> 
> Today i am borrowing a ASROCK X470 Taichi to try out.


At least it is a confirmation of the fact that ryzen 5000 can technically boot correctly on a crosshair VI HERO, right?


----------



## csf22able

oile said:


> At least it is a confirmation of the fact that ryzen 5000 can technically boot correctly on a crosshair VI HERO, right?


that's second owner of Zen3 who confirmed that


----------



## unstableone

number9_1982 said:


> Got my ZEN3 and its a very fast. right now i am using biostar x470 gt8 1.2.0.0 bios. But cannot get my RAM >2400MHz.
> 
> Today i am borrowing a ASROCK X470 Taichi to try out.


I bought an open box x470 taichi recently. beware the right angle usb 3 header is extra flimsy and i broke the plastic before even powering it on
mine came with bios 3.4 and is working well with my 2700x with ch6 settings (4x8 3200 b-die, older "fast" preset)

I'm curious to hear how it takes your zen3 and how high the memory goes. 
No megathread here for it but as far as I know it is stable / 4.6 on older agesa 1.1.1.0 D


----------



## abso

overpower said:


> It's under tweakers paradise. You'll see 2 vddp options, use the very bottom one (that's the one that chanegs the value in zentimings)


Thanks, I found CLDO VDDP Voltage at the bottom but there it wil only let me enter integer numbers. I tried the top VDDP Voltage entry which seemed to work. HWinfo at least shows now 0.950V.


----------



## overpower

abso said:


> Thanks, I found CLDO VDDP Voltage at the bottom but there it wil only let me enter integer numbers. I tried the top VDDP Voltage entry which seemed to work. HWinfo at least shows now 0.950V.


No, use the one that change the values at zentimings app. Use the very bottom one and apply yourself "0.950"

Quick question. What's the safe oc for 3700x. Here are 2 examples, of 42.50 and 43.50 (43.25 would be between them). Ok ofc the 42.50 is the best for currents and voltages, but using the 43.50 will harm the cpu in any way?r20 benchamrks are 4780 for pbo enabled, 5030 for 42.50 and 5150 for 43.50 (single thread cpu z bench are 513, 508 and 520)


----------



## jamarinas

csf22able said:


> that bios doesn't work well with C6H (too many problems), asrock b450 pro4 is ok (best)


Hi, sorry if I missed this out, but just want to know if you were able to run your memory on XMP spec on a crossflashed BIOS? (Since it involves voltage adjustments). I'm on Ryzen 1 and running my kit on 3000 spec requires a bit of tweaking (Micron B-die, Corsair LPX)


----------



## abso

For me it's the entry at the top, not at the bottom that changes VDDP in zentimings.


----------



## StormLightningSL

It's great to learn that the 5000 series of CPUs can be made to work on a C6H at least, does not matter if it's with a cross-flashed BIOS.

As it is I don't want to run anything special. Just a new CPU and RAM at a decent speed, and one SATA drive and one HDD. I ask for so little


----------



## csf22able

jamarinas said:


> if you were able to run your memory on XMP spec on a crossflashed BIOS?


i can set XMP via BIOS, but it's not always stable , sometimes i have to make tiny adjustment to make it run stable, though there is not problem for me just to set 3200 manually, works for biostar and asrock, the only issue i have - need to CL18 instead of CL16. Also i didn't tried to boost OC dram using many other settings, SOC, flck, etc, i'm only used standart operation set: mhz and timings, nothing more. My sticks are hynix base 2666mhz modules
in case of biostar i've tested only x470GTA, not GT8 which is no go for me ('cause of x8 for PCIE instead of 16)


----------



## StormLightningSL

number9_1982 said:


> C7H BIOS does not fit in C6H BIOS Rom Chip
> 16MB vs 32MB Rom.
> First i thought 32MB BIOS is Just Dividend into 2 Sections 16MB + 16MB and IT would ne possible to Split IT. But Last days i found Out 32MB BIOS is using different adressing and all SMU parts are in upper Sections.
> Maybe IT will be possible to replace Bios Rom Chip. Problem ist there are no suitable 32MB Rom Chips available where i live


Don't know whether I understand correctly, but the C7H bios latest version seems to have a 15.44MB file size. Wouldn't that fit in the 16MB ROM?

The below is from the C7H Support page on the ASUS website.
"
Version 4204
2021/01/29 15.44 MBytes
ROG CROSSHAIR VII HERO BIOS 4204
1. Support AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.0.
2. Improve ReSizable BAR compatibility for NVIDIA RTX30 series graphics cards
3. Improve system performance
"

Ofc, if it doesn't work, it doesn't work. Just asking for my own knowledge.


----------



## csf22able

StormLightningSL said:


> Wouldn't that fit in the 16MB ROM?


it's compressed zip, 32mb after decompression
anyway crossflashing any asus bios (even 16mb) doesn't work with C6H








ASUS Crosshair VI Hero Crossflashing Database


ASUS C6H Crossflashing Database CROSSHAIR VI HERO Crossflashing Database SOURCE MOTHERBOARD,BIOS INFORMATION,FEATURE SUPPORT,OVERCLOCKING SUPPORT,CPU SUPPORT BRAND/CHIPSET,MODEL,SUPER I/O,AGESA,VERSION,SIZE,BOOT?,STORAGE,FANS,SENSORS,RESIZABLE BAR,CPU,MEMORY,Pre-ZEN (CZ/BR),ZEN (1000),ZEN/ZEN+ ...




docs.google.com


----------



## StormLightningSL

csf22able said:


> it's compressed zip, 32mb after decompression
> anyway crossflashing any asus bios (even 16mb) doesn't work with C6H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS Crosshair VI Hero Crossflashing Database
> 
> 
> ASUS C6H Crossflashing Database CROSSHAIR VI HERO Crossflashing Database SOURCE MOTHERBOARD,BIOS INFORMATION,FEATURE SUPPORT,OVERCLOCKING SUPPORT,CPU SUPPORT BRAND/CHIPSET,MODEL,SUPER I/O,AGESA,VERSION,SIZE,BOOT?,STORAGE,FANS,SENSORS,RESIZABLE BAR,CPU,MEMORY,Pre-ZEN (CZ/BR),ZEN (1000),ZEN/ZEN+ ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com


Thanks for answering. And for the link. That's a great resource.

It seems that the Asrock B450 Pro4 R2.0 has the best BIOS for a C6H. But the table also shares IO does not work. Does that mean the HDD and SATA would not work? Or the USB ports? Would appreciate some more detail if you can spare the time.

I'm not too concerned about the sensors, because I don't intend to overclock too far. Will try just what is easily possible. But, the IO not working sounds like a deal-breaker


----------



## csf22able

StormLightningSL said:


> also shares IO does not work.


table have specific columns for SATA\NVME, IO usually means onboard sensors (separated from CPU, GPU, drive and other sensors), they doesn't work, with biostar they shows incorrect values (totally of values), with Asrock they show nothing because Asrock have Nuvoton controller while Asus and Biostar have different ITE-type controllers. You can't see temperatures of PCH, VRM, Chipset, etc. CPU have own sensor though, and it works fine



StormLightningSL said:


> Or the USB ports?


4 usb ports on the back doesn't work for me with any asrock bios, but other 10 (including type-c port works fine)


----------



## StormLightningSL

csf22able said:


> table have specific columns for SATA\NVME, IO usually means onboard sensors (separated from CPU, GPU, drive and other sensors), they doesn't work, with biostar they shows incorrect values (totally of values), with Asrock they show nothing because Asrock have Nuvoton controller while Asus and Biostar have different ITE-type controllers


Thank you, @cfs22able! Clears it up for me. I guess if ASUS does not support the C6H for the 5000 series CPUs, then with a different BIOS I would be able to use the C6H with the new CPUs, and get a functional system if I don't overclock it much. Should work for me  Would help me save on a new motherboard now. Anyway, when the new series of CPUs with DDR5 and new sockets come out, I will need a new motherboard that supports those features. So, I should be okay for the next year or two until the new tech stabilizes.


----------



## csf22able

StormLightningSL said:


> But, the IO not working sounds like a deal-breaker


actually this is advantage, because system don't receive wrong data from controller and fan's works more correctly, and no cold boot bugs. It will be great to have it work, but only with CORRECT values, off values mode can bring more problems
for example biostar have cold boot bug if you unplug power cable from psu or using erp, GT8 don't have the bug but my CPU fan goes wild and runs only at maximum speed (can't fix it in bios)
one more example: with biostar i have wrong voltage in cpu-z, it shows 0,5-0,6V, with Asrock it shows correct values (CPU have own controller)


----------



## StormLightningSL

csf22able said:


> actually this is advantage, because system don't receive wrong data from controller and fan's works more correctly, and no cold boot bugs. It will be great to have it work, but only with CORRECT values, off values mode can bring more problems


Yes, I understand. You are correct. Thank you for taking the time to explain in detail!


----------



## jamarinas

csf22able said:


> i can set XMP via BIOS, but it's not always stable , sometimes i have to make tiny adjustment to make it run stable, though there is not problem for me just to set 3200 manually, works for biostar and asrock, the only issue i have - need to CL18 instead of CL16. Also i didn't tried to boost OC dram using many other settings, SOC, flck, etc, i'm only used standart operation set: mhz and timings, nothing more. My sticks are hynix base 2666mhz modules
> in case of biostar i've tested only x470GTA, not GT8 which is no go for me ('cause of x8 for PCIE instead of 16)


But DRAM voltage adjustment doesn't work right? So I wont be able to set Vdimm to 1.35 on the ASRock BIOS right?


----------



## csf22able

jamarinas said:


> But DRAM voltage adjustment doesn't work right? So I wont be able to set Vdimm to 1.35 on the ASRock BIOS right?


same for biostar


----------



## jamarinas

csf22able said:


> same for biostar


Oh. Explains why you need CL18 even if XMP profile is selected. The DIMM still runs on 1.2v.

Actually adjusting the CAS Latency is fine since we need to achieve the highest memory clock possible for Ryzen Infinity Fabric clock.


----------



## csf22able

jamarinas said:


> The DIMM still runs on 1.2v.


no idea, IO doesn't work correctly with both, so idk what's voltage is really is


----------



## jamarinas

csf22able said:


> no idea, IO doesn't work correctly with both, so idk what's voltage is really is


I've disassembled my system, but if you have a multimeter, you can check it out. We have these voltage measurement points on the C6H.


----------



## csf22able

i don't have it so i can't check


----------



## Akex

Why don't you make a bios mod to set the right voltages? : o


----------



## csf22able

Akex said:


> Why don't you make a bios mod to set the right voltages? : o


it will not work


----------



## DeathGyroscope

Hello there!
I need to update BIOS to use Zen 2.
Can someone answer - can i update directly to last BIOS (7901), or i need to update 1 by 1? Now i have only 6201 BIOS.
There are too many BIOSes between 7901 and 6201.
I have 1800x and want an upgrade to 3700x.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Akex

Flashback 7901, No need to go step by step


----------



## overpower

Any idea on where the UCLK option would be? Running at 3800 and fclk at 1900 but north Bridge runs at 950. I get 80 ms latency in aida


----------



## Akex

UCLK = cLDO VDDP


----------



## Brko

After almost 4 years of steady service, today was last operating day for my Crosshair VI Hero and it is on its way to 2nd owner. 
Many thanks all of you for such a legendary thread on OCN forum for last 4 years.


----------



## csf22able

answer from Biostar support about SAM
"this option could only support AMD Ryzen 5000 series processors"
so this liimitation comes directly from AMD


----------



## Miiksu

Brko said:


> After almost 4 years of steady service, today was last operating day for my Crosshair VI Hero and it is on its way to 2nd owner.
> Many thanks all of you for such a legendary thread on OCN forum for last 4 years.


Yeah, almost four years also for me too. But my mobo just went dead. I'm quite thankful that I got forced to buy another mobo and went to AsRock X570 PG Velocita. Very nice mobo. It just works and boot fast or ultra fast. It depends how you want to boot it. Hope ur new Asus mobo working well too  I try myself to be less fanboy.


----------



## overpower

Akex said:


> UCLK = cLDO VDDP


 I actually found to set UCLK == MEMCLOCK or smth like this under amd cbs i think and it worked


----------



## residentour

csf22able said:


> answer from Biostar support about SAM
> "this option could only support AMD Ryzen 5000 series processors"
> so this liimitation comes directly from AMD


Yet every Intel boards getting SAM these days  .


----------



## Conker1970

SAM is for AMD graphic cards Resize Bar ist for Nvidia. Still we cant use it cause no Zen 3 AGESA Support...


----------



## csf22able

Conker1970 said:


> SAM is for AMD graphic cards Resize Bar ist for Nvidia. Still we cant use it cause no Zen 3 AGESA Support...


it doesn't matter, same technology, and it's part of Agesa, at least every agesa since 1.1.0.0 have it, we have it via crossflash


----------



## oile

Could you please remind me what it is meant with "cold boot bug" crossflashing some bios? Unplugging power to psu breaks the bios and we would have to reflash firstly a CAP with flashback and then AFUDOS with crossflashing every time?


----------



## LicSqualo

Not, the "cold boot bug" is that the PC don't start correctly when you power on (not a reset or similar).


----------



## csf22able

oile said:


> Could you please remind me what it is meant with "cold boot bug" crossflashing some bios?


there is a LOT of different cold boot bugs depending on mobo and bios, they are not similar, some have less, and some have more influence on usability.
For example:
crossflashing gigabyte bios - very "hard" cold boot bug, you can't start your PC after restart or usual power off (until clear cmos), totally unusable crossflashing
crossflashing most of biostar bioses - very "tiny" cold boot bug, bios settings reset to defaults if you unplug power cable (for example). C6H had such bugs with old bioses.



oile said:


> we would have to reflash firstly a CAP with flashback and then AFUDOS with crossflashing every time?


only if you want to change a bios from biostar to asrock, or vice versa, but that's not related to any bugs


----------



## residentour

Biostar has updated its X470 & B450 series Bioses. (Checked MD5 values, they are different from preivous 1.2.0.0 releases)


----------



## csf22able

resize bar option is there even with my ryzen 2600, though i don't have compatible gpu, can't check it anyway
they fixed "default string" for board name in soft-tools, system is stable
still no voltage control 'cause different IO chip and power management


----------



## FlapsInTheNight

2018-2019, when I was looking for a new CPU and motherboard, AMD was doing something I had been waiting from last millennium. Ryzen looked very good alternative against Intel. I have always fought against Intel (and other companies like that). I have had Intel CPU's, but my heart is with AMD. All this comes from 1990's when I built my first own PC and many more after that. I was always buying AMD even thought I saw that Intel was better when tested with benchmarks. It didn't matter, being few percentages behind, knowing that I did the right thing.

At the time of buying used 1700X, there were only few good AM4 motherboards around for my needs. Most of them were way too expensive.

Then I got lucky, I got C6H as a very good B-stock for 150e. Those were selling for almost double that price in Europe at the time.

Other (as good) option would have been X570 from AsRock or from Asus. X470 was not an option. I have had motherboards from both in recent history.

I also made a mistake, misinterpretation, about trusting that AM4 will be supported as long there will be CPU's for AM4 platform. Trusting that, C6H was a good choice with used 1700X (100e) topped with 3200-16 memory (100e).

"Best deal ever", and I would have a possibility to update it after a few years, if need, when I get more powerful AM4 CPU's as used.

*I still want to believe that Asus gives us working 5000-series BIOS for C6H.*
How much it would take from a huge company like that? Two weeks from few developers?

Some companies have eyes for the future. They will see that a small investment here will pay back in the future. Nokia was a company with closed eyes and you all know what happened.

What is happening in Reddit with stocks? People can make things change.

Said that, I want my C6H to work with 5000-series. It is AM4 after all. We all know that it can do it. Either it is scene or Asus. 

Negative attitude against customer, is turning Asus to the same area where Intel, Sony, Shell, ... are. I don't buy anything from them, if I can avoid them. Those companies don't share values I have. Enthusiasm doing great products for customers is gone. Those kind of companies will change only if customers don't use their products. What happened to Sony's Sonic movie...customers made the change. It is all about the money and how you sell the idea.

AsRock seems the best motherboard manufacturer from my point of view at the time. I already got one board from them (X570 Pro4), only motherboard with DP and HDMI at the time of buying. No problems at all. Works great with 3200G and will be supported by 5000-series (to the end of AM4 for sure).

Lucky me, I can still run my X1700 with C6H, enough power for my use, but... *ASUS get your **** together!*


----------



## 1nterceptor

FlapsInTheNight said:


> 2018-2019, when I was looking for a new CPU and motherboard, AMD was doing something I had been waiting from last millennium. Ryzen looked very good alternative against Intel. I have always fought against Intel (and other companies like that). I have had Intel CPU's, but my heart is with AMD. All this comes from 1990's when I built my first own PC and many more after that. I was always buying AMD even thought I saw that Intel was better when tested with benchmarks. It didn't matter, being few percentages behind, knowing that I did the right thing.
> 
> At the time of buying used 1700X, there were only few good AM4 motherboards around for my needs. Most of them were way too expensive.
> 
> Then I got lucky, I got C6H as a very good B-stock for 150e. Those were selling for almost double that price in Europe at the time.
> 
> Other (as good) option would have been X570 from AsRock or from Asus. X470 was not an option. I have had motherboards from both in recent history.
> 
> I also made a mistake, misinterpretation, about trusting that AM4 will be supported as long there will be CPU's for AM4 platform. Trusting that, C6H was a good choice with used 1700X (100e) topped with 3200-16 memory (100e).
> 
> "Best deal ever", and I would have a possibility to update it after a few years, if need, when I get more powerful AM4 CPU's as used.
> 
> *I still want to believe that Asus gives us working 5000-series BIOS for C6H.*
> How much it would take from a huge company like that? Two weeks from few developers?
> 
> Some companies have eyes for the future. They will see that a small investment here will pay back in the future. Nokia was a company with closed eyes and you all know what happened.
> 
> What is happening in Reddit with stocks? People can make things change.
> 
> Said that, I want my C6H to work with 5000-series. It is AM4 after all. We all know that it can do it. Either it is scene or Asus.
> 
> Negative attitude against customer, is turning Asus to the same area where Intel, Sony, Shell, ... are. I don't buy anything from them, if I can avoid them. Those companies don't share values I have. Enthusiasm doing great products for customers is gone. Those kind of companies will change only if customers don't use their products. What happened to Sony's Sonic movie...customers made the change. It is all about the money and how you sell the idea.
> 
> AsRock seems the best motherboard manufacturer from my point of view at the time. I already got one board from them (X570 Pro4), only motherboard with DP and HDMI at the time of buying. No problems at all. Works great with 3200G and will be supported by 5000-series (to the end of AM4 for sure).
> 
> Lucky me, I can still run my X1700 with C6H, enough power for my use, but... *ASUS get your **** together!*


Nice little rant you got there but i highly doubt anything will change for us. Asus is simply a too big of a company to be stressed over a "few" grumpy and dissapointed customers. They simply don't give a **** for us. They will continue to sell their Mbo's (among their other products ofcourse) without any problems. Even some of us, grumpy C6H owners, will buy their Mbo again (myself probbably included) just because they have certain features others don't or they do some things "better" than others... All in all, they have an army of loyal customers who will buy their Mbo even if MSI/Gigabyte/AsRock/Biostar offer more/better - just like Intel, Amd, nVidia and so on and so forth... I mean, look at yourself, you are a clear example of a fanboy (NHF). As an Amd fan obviously, you will buy their Cpu's even though Intel maybe offers a "better product" for the same amount of money just because you don't like Intel - you said it yourself. Seems to me you are buying stuff with your heart/emotions (call it whatever you want) instead of your brain. I say with these kinds of things you should be cold and calculated. Neither Amd, Intel or nVidia will praise you for buying their products, at the same time if you don't buy their products - they won't go bancrupt. I say you should never ever be loyal to any brand in such way. There should always be a limit for your trust and always look for the best product your money can buy at the given time - no matter the brand name. But, in the end i do understand you (and thousands of others) as i myself for example would never buy an iPhone - no matter what it offers and no matter the price... Why? I simply do not like Apple's politics, even though i know they make good products - that's all. Sry for the long post, i guess i had to get this out...


----------



## jamarinas

Is it just me or ASRock has not posted an updated BIOS with the latest AGESA from AMD for their B450s/X470s?










..and almost all of the B450s/X470s are on BETA BIOSes for most manufacturers.

So probably a lot of things are getting tested/made for these B450s/X470s for Zen 3 support (since AMD did say B450s/X470s will have Zen 3). So probably and hopefully B350s/X370s Zen 3 support are just around the corner probably with just a BETA BIOS (because B450s/X470s should have an official BIOS).


----------



## csf22able

jamarinas said:


> Is it just me or ASRock has not posted an updated BIOS with the latest AGESA from AMD for their B450s/X470s?


only top Asrock x570 boards have it, other Asrock boards are still on 1100



jamarinas said:


> So probably and hopefully B350s/X370s Zen 3 support are just around the corner probably with just a BETA BIOS (because B450s/X470s should have an official BIOS).


it's still Beta for many ODM's, many have issues with new Agesa and so on, maybe after half of the year we will get something, right now even some new boards have no good bios


----------



## oile

csf22able said:


> only top Asrock x570 boards have it, other Asrock boards are still on 1100
> 
> 
> it's still Beta for many ODM's, many have issues with new Agesa and so on, maybe after half of the year we will get something, right now even some new boards have no good bios


I guess that is what the ROG forum moderator meant with his message. He said that he couldn't make promises because there are a lot of newer products to launch and properly patch first with priority and older projects are in queue given the time constraints. So maybe they will give us a standby bug fixed uefi with latest agesa much later in the year


----------



## StormLightningSL

It's not like I'm in a hurry. I only want it yesterday!!!!11 

[ Long rant incoming .....  ..... Skip reading if you can't be bothered ]

On a more serious note, even though it is understandable, but, to me, it is not acceptable that ASUS does not even release a statement confirming a commitment to C6H users that they will be offering an upgraded BIOS for the series 5000 CPUs.

We (as in C6H users) took a chance on the "latest and best of ASUS technology" by buying these boards for a premium price. It's not correct to ditch us even though other companies are trying to do right by their customers. A firm commitment, even saying that they will be doing something to keep these boards alive for the 5000 series CPUs down the line, would make most users happy and keep the enthusiasm going for the company and its products.

Doing otherwise just drives away customers, and once you lose a customer it's almost impossible to get them back for a long time unless you really do something to make up for past mistakes.

It is also relevant that current prices of the latest PC hardware are higher than before, but the $400 today does not hold the same value as the $400 of 4 years ago (keeping in mind inflation and other changes in the economic scenario). It's always better to do right by high-paying customers who bought from you when things were more expensive. ASUS sold a lot of Crosshair VI boards. So many buyers should matter.

Long rant, but I do feel kicked to the curb unless the facts change.

TL;DR - We trusted ASUS, they should show us they are worth it!


----------



## RossiOCUK

I'm upgrading and moving on from this board now and also moving away from ASUS, i've been burned too many times now. 
Support for this board from ASUS ended up being a farce, but the support from this community has been invaluable. So I thank you all for your insights, wisdom and tolerances over the years, quite a ride! 

Time to lay this board to rest, in a fire. Rest In Pieces.


----------



## jamarinas

RossiOCUK said:


> Time to lay this board to rest, in a fire. Rest In Pieces.


You can also give it to science though. Let's use yours and try solder a 32MB BIOS chip.


----------



## csf22able

req for videos "sawing the motherboard with a chainsaw"


----------



## FlapsInTheNight

1nterceptor said:


> Nice little rant you got there but i highly doubt anything will change for us. Asus is simply a too big of a company to be stressed over a "few" grumpy and dissapointed customers. They simply don't give a **** for us. They will continue to sell their Mbo's (among their other products ofcourse) without any problems. Even some of us, grumpy C6H owners, will buy their Mbo again (myself probbably included) just because they have certain features others don't or they do some things "better" than others... All in all, they have an army of loyal customers who will buy their Mbo even if MSI/Gigabyte/AsRock/Biostar offer more/better - just like Intel, Amd, nVidia and so on and so forth... I mean, look at yourself, you are a clear example of a fanboy (NHF). As an Amd fan obviously, you will buy their Cpu's even though Intel maybe offers a "better product" for the same amount of money just because you don't like Intel - you said it yourself. Seems to me you are buying stuff with your heart/emotions (call it whatever you want) instead of your brain. I say with these kinds of things you should be cold and calculated. Neither Amd, Intel or nVidia will praise you for buying their products, at the same time if you don't buy their products - they won't go bancrupt. I say you should never ever be loyal to any brand in such way. There should always be a limit for your trust and always look for the best product your money can buy at the given time - no matter the brand name. But, in the end i do understand you (and thousands of others) as i myself for example would never buy an iPhone - no matter what it offers and no matter the price... Why? I simply do not like Apple's politics, even though i know they make good products - that's all. Sry for the long post, i guess i had to get this out...


First of all, thank you for reading my rant (and getting the point). Always happy to help 

Secondly, We all know how big world works. We are big boys. We have our own money. We don't want Asustek to go bancrupt. Why would we want that?

We all are here because of feelings these products makes us feel. We like these feelings and we expect good customer service. This is something Asus should understand and use for its good (instead of getting negative customer reports).

Positive customer is hardly bad for the business.

You can think you are "cold and calculated" with your buyings, but in reality we all are controlled by our feelings.

I think, we all here, buy the best we think we need, for the best money we can get it. This time we expected C6H to be the best option. It was our cold calculated decision and now we need to wait for a while to see if we were right. I still think Asus will make this happen, I have time.

This is a great board, I still have huge upgrade potential with it. This is my most powerful computer ever (with the same money I could not get better Intel, I did my excels).

On the other hand, why would you even want a product that won't give you some sensation and feeling? 
You seemed to be enthusiastic like we all are, there is nothing bad about it.

My point shortly, I don't like to see Asus falling to the "Apple category". I am expecting more from them.

*They still can save their * in my eyes.*


----------



## Brko

C6H was "cheap" back than because no MBO maker believed Zen uArch will be such a massive gamechanger.
If we remember few years back, best and beefiest MBO on AM3+ socket for Vishera (in my opinion, failed AMD generation) was 200EUR. C6H was 260-280EUR which was a very very good price point for flagship board + this community.

But as The Stilt said, it has serious flaws in design and some bugs never got any fixes. But later on, MBO got more and more better but even more expensive.

Also had trouble to make peace with selling this board and got B550 board. But now after 4 days of using B550 board, l see more and more pros with this same-socket swap. Even do not miss Post code display and ClearCMOS button on backpanel. Boards really went thru a lot of change from 300 to 500, and solid midrange B550 is better than C6H/E flagship... not because l did the swap, because couple of facts l was also not happy to admit them


----------



## csf22able

that's +150-200euro to upgrade C6H? meh


----------



## Denvys5

Brko said:


> C6H was "cheap" back than because no MBO maker believed Zen uArch will be such a massive gamechanger.
> 
> C6H was 260-280EUR which was a very very good price point for flagship board + this community.


C6H? Maybe, yes. But this thread also shared C6Es that were going for insane 420$, just like Maximus Extreme boards.




Brko said:


> If we remember few years back, best and beefiest MBO on AM3+ socket for Vishera (in my opinion, failed AMD generation) was 200EUR.


Crosshairs? Sabertooths? Not even close to that. 




Brko said:


> But as The Stilt said, it has serious flaws in design and some bugs never got any fixes


If it is THAT bad and unfixable - just do a recall LOL. It is a standart practice for flawed products


----------



## Brko

csf22able said:


> that's +150-200euro to upgrade C6H? meh


Not quite. It was C6H+3700X+less than 50EUR = B550-F+5600X. 



Denvys5 said:


> C6H? Maybe, yes. But this thread also shared C6Es that were going for insane 420$, just like Maximus Extreme boards.
> 
> Crosshairs? Sabertooths? Not even close to that.
> 
> If it is THAT bad and unfixable - just do a recall LOL. It is a standart practice for flawed products


When C6H was out, C6E was not. C6H was top of the pops.

Asus 990FX Sabertooth was 200 EUR max at my local store. 

Regarding flaws on C6H, l've never had problems with sleep bug or RAM overclocking because l am not using sleep nor l OC RAM  but nevertheless, B550 are better.


----------



## csf22able

Brko said:


> Not quite. It was C6H+3700X+less than 50EUR = B550-F+5600X.


so much money in AM4 socket, i would switch to Intel if they do come back with 10nm


----------



## 1nterceptor

FlapsInTheNight said:


> First of all, thank you for reading my rant (and getting the point). Always happy to help
> 
> Secondly, We all know how big world works. We are big boys. We have our own money. We don't want Asustek to go bancrupt. Why would we want that?
> 
> We all are here because of feelings these products makes us feel. We like these feelings and we expect good customer service. This is something Asus should understand and use for its good (instead of getting negative customer reports).
> 
> Positive customer is hardly bad for the business.
> 
> You can think you are "cold and calculated" with your buyings, *but in reality we all are controlled by our feelings*.
> 
> I think, we all here, buy the best we think we need, for the best money we can get it. This time we expected C6H to be the best option. It was our cold calculated decision and now we need to wait for a while to see if we were right. I still think Asus will make this happen, I have time.
> 
> This is a great board, I still have huge upgrade potential with it. This is my most powerful computer ever (with the same money I could not get better Intel, I did my excels).
> 
> On the other hand, why would you even want a product that won't give you some sensation and feeling?
> You seemed to be enthusiastic like we all are, there is nothing bad about it.
> 
> My point shortly, I don't like to see Asus falling to the "Apple category". I am expecting more from them.
> 
> *They still can save their * in my eyes.*


Well, not me. I am from Vulcan 😋
You said it all, i just hope you're right about that last thing...


----------



## Dogzilla07

@Brko exactly, the Asus ROG Strix B550-A Gaming is an absolute best-buy at 150eur, though I really like the ROG Strix B550-E Gaming and Strix B550-I Gaming because of the special USB-C microphone output (with jack adapter) on the back which has AI/Machine learning-Noise reduction capabilities similar to Nvidia RTX Voice (this thing is a freaking game changer).

Me personally I'll pop a ryzen 5600 in my Prime X370-PRO if it becomes possible, if not I'm gonna wait for AM5 2nd gen, DDR5, PCI-E5.0

It looks like I got lucky in the end for being impatient and not wanting to spend the extra money on the Crosshair VI xD (I was coming from a Crosshair IV formula so wanted to continue the tradition, but I'm also only going to be buying mid tier ~$130-$200 Asus board from now on. Considering I have a Asus M3A78-T running in a old system there's a tradition there too xD)


----------



## Pilotasso

Latest news point to a market share reduction for AMD. This could provide a good excuse for AMD broaden Ryzen 5000 support on more of the older motherboards.


----------



## 1nterceptor

Pilotasso said:


> Latest news point to a market share reduction for AMD. This could provide a good excuse for AMD broaden Ryzen 5000 support on more of the older motherboards.


...and hopefully lower the prices


----------



## Brko

1nterceptor said:


> ...and hopefully lower the prices


That is more more likely than expanding support on 300 boards.


----------



## 1nterceptor

Brko said:


> That is more more likely than expanding support on 300 boards.


Yeah, unfortunatelly that's a good bet...


----------



## overpower

Asus released stable bios-es, and yet no beta for c6h. No more Asus for me.

I'm curious, if I wanted to stay with the features c6h offers (vrm, oc, memory oc etc) which mbs line should I watch from the other companies?


----------



## csf22able

overpower said:


> if I wanted to stay with the features c6h offers (vrm, oc, memory oc etc) which mbs line should I watch from the other companies?


i like MSI, good vrm and support (very fast agesa updates), and good price. They're especially good in budget and middle-range, very competitive in terms of vrm\heatsink, MSI b550 PRO-VDH Wifi and Gaming plus shows great results in reviews.


----------



## jamarinas

csf22able said:


> i like MSI, good vrm.


Not during the AM2/2+/3 days. Lots of boards ended in smoke while just running stock. This kept me away from using MSI boards during that time.


----------



## csf22able

jamarinas said:


> Not during the AM2/2+/3 days. Lots of boards ended in smoke while just running stock. This kept me away from using MSI boards during that time.


their old boards wasn't good, uncluding x370\b350, but then they start to make very good boards, one of the best on the market starting from x470\b450 line-up, i've considered to get b450 tomahawk instead of C6H and now i regret that made wrong choice with C6H. There is no good or bad vendor in terms of hardware, you have to explore certain models or line-up's. Especially if you don't planning to buy TOP board, ODM's can make very different products in same price range. (of course they trade something in this regard, good features or good vrm, you can't obtain everything in one cheap board, you have to choose what you need the most)
it's hard to find cheap board with good vrm, most of boards with good vrm have a high price, so you making research and pick up the best, and usually it's something unique when cheap board can get good vrm and heatsink (for example budget board can match middle-range board)


----------



## mito1172

Pilotasso said:


> Latest news point to a market share reduction for AMD. This could provide a good excuse for AMD broaden Ryzen 5000 support on more of the older motherboards.


This is what happens if c6h cheats their owners 😉


----------



## csf22able

measuring voltage with onboard dot's doesn't work, at least with biostar bios, it shows NULL
and it's very "smart" to put that dots under power cable to make measurement almost impossible, bravo Asus


----------



## Denvys5

csf22able said:


> measuring voltage with onboard dot's doesn't work, at least with biostar bios, it shows NULL


It does work. It does not depend on bios. Unless ASUS is doing some crazy stuff nobody have heard of since forever.



csf22able said:


> and it's very "smart" to put that dots under power cable to make measurement almost impossible, bravo Asus


Totally ok while using open stand. And it was intended for that particular use-case.



csf22able said:


> bravo Asus


ATX is not large enough for all the features, EATX C6E has those points in other place.


----------



## crastakippers

Brko said:


> Not quite. It was C6H+3700X+less than 50EUR = B550-F+5600X.
> When C6H was out, C6E was not. C6H was top of the pops.
> 
> Asus 990FX Sabertooth was 200 EUR max at my local store.
> 
> Regarding flaws on C6H, l've never had problems with sleep bug or RAM overclocking because l am not using sleep nor l OC RAM  but nevertheless, B550 are better.


Not disagreeing with anything you say, just posting my experience. 
I bought the CH6 within a few months (max) of release. I think I paid about ~$30 CAD more than I paid for my Sabertooth.
I have had zero problems with my Sabertooth and its still in use currently.
My CH6 has had what I call teething problems and I understood that when it was released.

The CH6 sleep bug never bothered me either. 
However, I have had periodic problems with the fans spinning up to 100% and the PC not booting after turning off the power to the borad and restarting. 
This has occured using a 1700, a 3800x and over *at least 3* clean windows installs. That never bothered me too much either. It was a rare event.

The board has recently been doing the fans spinning and not starting thing just on windows restarts. 
I have twice in the last couple of months had to remove the cmos batttery and go back to defaults to get it to start. This is while running memory stock and the 3800x stock with just PBO enabled and a 0.05 negative offset.

Why am I writing all this waffle?  
Just to say that the Sabertooth was always very stable while pushing pretty high OC's.
The CH6, while I have really enjoyed the board has never been quite as reliable in my opinion.
I don't think the *relative *quality, *in my experience*, is as good on this board as the Sabertooth.

I am no expert and don't know that much but I did start building PCs in the early 90s. I have always been been AMD and predominately ASUS.

I am probably going to follow your lead  and swap out this board for a B550 to continue using my 3800x  (Aorus pro most likely).


----------



## csf22able

Denvys5 said:


> It does work. It does not depend on bios. Unless ASUS is doing some crazy stuff nobody have heard of since forever.


it shows ZERO in my case



Denvys5 said:


> Totally ok while using open stand. And it was intended for that particular use-case.


even with open case it's very uncombortable to do because of thick power cable near by


----------



## y0bailey

How many man hours of work does it take for a few employees to bang out an x370 C6H bios? 24? 48?

How many of us will never buy an ASUS product again if you don't?

How many PC's will those of us that hate you now build over their lifetimes that would have had ASUS boards in them? I probably build 2-3 systems a year for friends/family/myself/work and have exclusively used ASUS mobos for the past 10 years. There are currently 4 active PC's with ASUS mobos in them in my house right now.

How many dollars is that? More or less than paying a few employees to build a ****ing BIOS? I know a few thousands of dollars here or there doesn't matter to this size of a company, but it's essentially throwing profit in the ****ter.

You guys are ****ing this up. Get your **** together or get ****ed.


----------



## Denvys5

y0bailey said:


> How many man hours of work does it take for a few employees to bang out an x370 C6H bios? 24? 48?


Less than 5 if employee has experience in porting Zen3 to X470 boards and has experience at maintaining C6H before. Less than 48 if counted on totally green staff members, while they are still using same software stack. But that is only development part of release, there are still QA and other parts of release cycle. In total, it is not a great effort if you already have proper hardware and software stack.




y0bailey said:


> How many of us will never buy an ASUS product again if you don't?


Meh, there are still things that users will "just buy asus, why bother"



y0bailey said:


> How many dollars is that? More or less than paying a few employees to build a ****ing BIOS? I know a few thousands of dollars here or there doesn't matter to this size of a company, but it's essentially throwing profit in the ****ter.


And still, this amount is less than a decision to do this release, made by some senior manager, costs.


----------



## abso

Still didnt find a way to change CLDO VDDP Voltage. The setting with that name in Tweakers Paradise doesnt do anything. On Stock it is running at 1.1V according to Zentimings which seems a bit much. Any more ideas how to change it?


----------



## overpower

abso said:


> Still didnt find a way to change CLDO VDDP Voltage. The setting with that name in Tweakers Paradise doesnt do anything. On Stock it is running at 1.1V according to Zentimings which seems a bit much. Any more ideas how to change it?


Maybe follow my advise and change the last vddp value in tweakers paradise? Open zentimings and you'll see the one you set.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

abso said:


> Still didnt find a way to change CLDO VDDP Voltage. The setting with that name in Tweakers Paradise doesnt do anything. On Stock it is running at 1.1V according to Zentimings which seems a bit much. Any more ideas how to change it?


@overpower has already told you, but here you go:

extreme tweaker -> tweaker's paradise

Here you can change both VDDP and CLDO_VDDP



Spoiler: BIOS screenshots


----------



## abso

@Dr. Vodka 
Thanks for the screenshots but I already tried those settings. CLDO VDDP voltage doesnt work for me. If I type 0.900 for example and press enter it just sets it to 0. If I then check in Zentimings nothing changes and it is still at stock voltage.


----------



## oile

abso said:


> @Dr. Vodka
> Thanks for the screenshots but I already tried those settings. CLDO VDDP voltage doesnt work for me. If I type 0.900 for example and press enter it just sets it to 0. If I then check in Zentimings nothing changes and it is still at stock voltage.


That is 100% the setting. In your case I would tend to say zentimings is not reporting it correctly (maybe try ryzen master) or something in uefi is not correct. Consider that those settings are also duplicated in amd overclocking tabs and should be overwritten by tweaker paradise settings but sometimes may not work. Start over new with a new default flashedback uefi 

Inviato dal mio SM-G9810 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## StormLightningSL

abso said:


> @Dr. Vodka
> Thanks for the screenshots but I already tried those settings. CLDO VDDP voltage doesnt work for me. If I type 0.900 for example and press enter it just sets it to 0. If I then check in Zentimings nothing changes and it is still at stock voltage.


@abso There are two VDDP settings in BIOS version 6401 that I am using, and the upper one on the screen works and the lower one on the screen does what you are saying, if you change to 0.900 it changes it to 0 or 1 .. There should be another VDDP setting towards the top on the same screen - Tweaker's Paradise, or whichever one has the CLDO_VDDP option.

From Dr. Vodka's shared screens, it is the VDDP Voltage (not Standby and not CLDO) setting that needs to be set. I use that one in my C6H board and it works correctly.


----------



## infraredbg

abso said:


> @Dr. Vodka
> Thanks for the screenshots but I already tried those settings. CLDO VDDP voltage doesnt work for me. If I type 0.900 for example and press enter it just sets it to 0. If I then check in Zentimings nothing changes and it is still at stock voltage.


For CLDO_VDDP you have to type in millivolts, not in volts. So, to get 0.9V, you have to enter 900 (mV).
My bad, it's in volts. Not sure where I've seen it in millivolts, maybe on the Asrock or earlier CH6 bioses.
But if it sets it to 0 for you, maybe that's how it was on older bioses and you actually have to type in millivolts instead (or it depends on the installed CPU).
I'm almost sure it was like that with first gen.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

abso said:


> @Dr. Vodka
> Thanks for the screenshots but I already tried those settings. CLDO VDDP voltage doesnt work for me. If I type 0.900 for example and press enter it just sets it to 0. If I then check in Zentimings nothing changes and it is still at stock voltage.


You're using an old BIOS.

7901 accepts CLDO_VDDP in volts (0.900), 7704 too IIRC. Older versions accepted it in mV (900).


----------



## abso

Dr. Vodka said:


> You're using an old BIOS.
> 
> 7901 accepts CLDO_VDDP in volts (0.900), 7704 too IIRC. Older versions accepted it in mV (900).


Yes I'm still on 7704 because I couldnt get my 3800/1900IF RAM OC working on 7901. I will try to enter it in mV and see how it goes. Thanks for helping me figure it out.

Update: 900mV worked thanks!


----------



## CentroX

I am thinking of getting the Tuf gaming b550 plus but it only has one 8pin connector to cpu. Does it get enough power for OC?


----------



## jobbus

CentroX said:


> I am thinking of getting the Tuf gaming b550 plus but it only has one 8pin connector to cpu. Does it get enough power for OC?


That 8-pin has power to handle over 330W . So no worries with any oc with any ryzen cpu. Or are you cooling with LN?
All about the various PC power supply cables and connectors


----------



## Brko

CentroX said:


> I am thinking of getting the Tuf gaming b550 plus but it only has one 8pin connector to cpu. Does it get enough power for OC?


You can easily go with that board


----------



## Dogzilla07

No H410/B460 released up until now support Rocket Lake, so much for B460+10100/10400 temp to swap to rocket lake version, ...

Also it looks like some 400 series Asus Intel motherboards don't fully support PCI-E 4.0 in their M.2 slots


----------



## YoDevil

Well, zen4 is looking insane so i pulled the trigger on a 3950x instead and will change mobo when it'll be worth it 🤞


----------



## Cellar Dweller

YoDevil said:


> Well, zen4 is looking insane so i pulled the trigger on a 3950x instead and will change mobo when it'll be worth it 🤞


You won't regret it. I love my 3950x. Fastest processor I've ever seen. Just wish my board was better. I have the C6H and it's always had issues where I can't run my memory at speed or overtemp errors and other strange things that have gone on with it. Always causes BSOD when tweaking anything in BIOS outside of running Optimized Defaults, only thing that is stable.


----------



## shockGG

Dogzilla07 said:


> No H410/B460 released up until now support Rocket Lake, so much for B460+10100/10400 temp to swap to rocket lake version, ...
> 
> Also it looks like some 400 series Asus Intel motherboards don't fully support PCI-E 4.0 in their M.2 slots


bit off topic here, but there's actually some Z490 boards that won't have support either apparently, mainly ASRock

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359130640654888960


----------



## csf22able

AGESA 1.2.0.0 from Gigabyte, temp sensors seems to be ok, voltage sensors doesn't work correctly (AIDA shows 0.9V on DRAM voltage) but voltage control is ok, i can put 1.35V on my DRAM modules so XMP and manual OC works fine (at least better than Asrock or Biostar) since i can change voltage


----------



## Dr. Vodka

csf22able said:


> AGESA 1.2.0.0 from Gigabyte, temp sensors seems to be ok, voltage sensors doesn't work correctly (AIDA shows 0.9V on DRAM voltage) but voltage control is ok, i can put 1.35V on my DRAM modules so XMP and manual OC works fine (at least better than Asrock or Biostar) since i can change voltage


NICE! Having DRAM voltage available for adjusting is excellent.

What about rebooting? Does it still die and need a clear CMOS like the older Gigabyte BIOSes?

Fans?


----------



## jamarinas

csf22able said:


> AGESA 1.2.0.0 from Gigabyte, temp sensors seems to be ok, voltage sensors doesn't work correctly (AIDA shows 0.9V on DRAM voltage) but voltage control is ok, i can put 1.35V on my DRAM modules so XMP and manual OC works fine (at least better than Asrock or Biostar) since i can change voltage


Great news! This was having the Code 22 on boot with AGESA 1.1.0.0C/D right?


----------



## residentour

jamarinas said:


> Great news! This was having the Code 22 on boot with AGESA 1.1.0.0C/D right?


Still getting Code 22 on my end  .


----------



## WR-HW95

After Asus drop Zen3 support for C6H. I have bought 2 X570 mobo´s. GB x570 Aorus pro and MSI x570 Tomahawk wifi.
I didnt even consider to buy Asus board, since I have perfectly working one already.. just missing software support.


----------



## infraredbg

jamarinas said:


> Great news! This was having the Code 22 on boot with AGESA 1.1.0.0C/D right?


It depends which CPU is installed. I get code 22 with 3900X, haven't tried with 5600X.


----------



## StormLightningSL

csf22able said:


> AGESA 1.2.0.0 from Gigabyte, temp sensors seems to be ok, voltage sensors doesn't work correctly (AIDA shows 0.9V on DRAM voltage) but voltage control is ok, i can put 1.35V on my DRAM modules so XMP and manual OC works fine (at least better than Asrock or Biostar) since i can change voltage


Great news!
I'm chuffed that you're so close to having a fully working motherboard with Vermeer CPUs! 

Please do add any more tests you do to the spreadsheet you had linked previously. I'm following it regularly to know what's happening with which BIOS combination.


----------



## csf22able

Dr. Vodka said:


> Does it still die and need a clear CMOS like the older Gigabyte BIOSes?


unfortunately yes, it's still have hard cold boot bug, Giga BIOS works in unusual way with cmos store data, probably because of dual bios technology. After backflashing to C6H (from any giga bios) i ALWAYS have issue with that, i need to clear cmos, sometimes clear button doesn't help and i need to remove the cmos battery for a few minutes to reset cmos data.
at this moment latest Biostar bios is the most safe solution for C6H (usually no need to clear cmos even with incorrect bios settings, bios have some sort of protection algorithm, unlike Asrock). Asrock don't have agesa 1200 for old boards, so no PBO2 and other new stuff


----------



## tivook

AMD said it's impossible, people with insight said it would never work or at best have a snowballs chance in hell of working.

Yet, here we are flashing random bioses from *other manufacturers* and getting it to work. Kind of ironic isn't it?


----------



## StormLightningSL

I'm just wondering if it's possible to mod the Gigabyte BIOS in some way so that it does not give the cold-boot bug. If that could be done, we could have an almost proper working system. Ofc, that needs someone who understands how BIOSes work in the first place  Hehe!


----------



## oile

tivook said:


> AMD said it's impossible, people with insight said it would never work or at best have a snowballs chance in hell of working.
> 
> Yet, here we are flashing random bioses from *other manufacturers* and getting it to work. Kind of ironic isn't it?


That's what I wrote on AMD and Asus reddit. I invite you all to write (politely) 

Inviato dal mio SM-G9810 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Vodka

oile said:


> That's what I wrote on AMD and Asus reddit. I invite you all to write (politely)
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G9810 utilizzando Tapatalk


People are writing about it.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/lddqct

Last update from /u/ASUSTechMKTJJ resulted in what, 60-70% of all comments asking about 300 series support?

Asrock's work with their experimental 300 series BIOSes has definitely not gone unnoticed.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

New Chipset Drivers for the x370 at least. https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370


----------



## csf22able

StormLightningSL said:


> I'm just wondering if it's possible to mod the Gigabyte BIOS in some way so that it does not give the cold-boot bug.


yes, but only ODM's engineers can do that =)))
board is absolutely capable to work with new Agesa



Cellar Dweller said:


> New Chipset Drivers for the x370 at least. https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370


 *AMD Ryzen™ 5000 Series Desktop Processor 
very funny Amd, very funny...


----------



## mito1172

Dr. Vodka said:


> People are writing about it.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/lddqct
> 
> Last update from /u/ASUSTechMKTJJ resulted in what, 60-70% of all comments asking about 300 series support?
> 
> Asrock's work with their experimental 300 series BIOSes has definitely not gone unnoticed.


It's no use typing is there asus official doesn't even care


----------



## csf22able

spreadsheet update with CPU OC data








ASUS Crosshair VI Hero Crossflashing Database


ASUS C6H Crossflashing Database CROSSHAIR VI HERO Crossflashing Database SOURCE MOTHERBOARD,BIOS INFORMATION,FEATURE SUPPORT,OVERCLOCKING SUPPORT,CPU SUPPORT BRAND/CHIPSET,MODEL,SUPER I/O,AGESA,VERSION,SIZE,BOOT?,STORAGE,FANS,SENSORS,RESIZABLE BAR,CPU,MEMORY,Pre-ZEN (CZ/BR),ZEN (1000),ZEN/ZEN+ ...




docs.google.com


----------



## oile

csf22able said:


> spreadsheet update with CPU OC data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS Crosshair VI Hero Crossflashing Database
> 
> 
> ASUS C6H Crossflashing Database CROSSHAIR VI HERO Crossflashing Database SOURCE MOTHERBOARD,BIOS INFORMATION,FEATURE SUPPORT,OVERCLOCKING SUPPORT,CPU SUPPORT BRAND/CHIPSET,MODEL,SUPER I/O,AGESA,VERSION,SIZE,BOOT?,STORAGE,FANS,SENSORS,RESIZABLE BAR,CPU,MEMORY,Pre-ZEN (CZ/BR),ZEN (1000),ZEN/ZEN+ ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com


Thank you very much @csf22able for your help! 

Inviato dal mio SM-G9810 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## csf22able

interesting fact, with C6H i have AMD Core performance boost turned off automatically if i do manual CPU OC, with Asrock i still have it on (due to the info from HWI tool), bench scores are slightly higher with Asrock w/ same mhz-speed settings, but temps are also higher (+5C) even with same voltage adjusted
Biostar CPU OC have no sence at all, same bencmark score as with stock settings. No voltage control - no CPU OC, that's it. Only DRAM OC could be effective enough without voltage control, but it may affect CPU OC while using CPU OC+DRAM OC together, it's more noticeable with Asrock, stock C6H-bios is much less sensitive to such combo.

Overall manual Asrock CPU OC is good, slightly worse due to the less settings in bios and higher temps, but it works very effective providing performance improvements
SoC and other voltage settings doesn't work though, but i can't see significant difference in overall benchmark results, the only thing is really noticeable is temperature, with Asrock bios better cooling (with manual speed switch) needed for sure.
ps: set 3950mhz for Asrock (to have stable CPU OC and DRAM OC together) and still have slightly better benchmark results comparing to [email protected]+DRAM OC. I guess there is offset between Asrock and Asus settings. But Asrock temp is higher anyway even with manual fan adjustments.


----------



## unstableone

mito1172 said:


> It's no use typing is there asus official doesn't even care


nothing will come of it
but I feel a little better after $h1t posting in those threads


----------



## mito1172

unstableone said:


> nothing will come of it
> but I feel a little better after $h1t posting in those threads


C6H deleted all messages requesting updates 

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/k8mlem


----------



## csf22able

@number9_1982 have you tried your Zen3 with X470 taichi? how's DRAM OC going?
just interesting to know what limitations you've got with Biostar bios on C6H, other than DRAM OC, i found that CPU voltage control doesn't work, at least via bios settings, no idea if CTR-app can access CPU VID directly (ignoring data from Biostar superIO)
i found that Asrock b450pro (r 2.0) bios have more chances to get max performance from CPU since it can change CPU voltage directly via CPU internal IO-controller
unfortunately LLC doesn't work and i get voltage leaks under heavy load, C6H can achieve 100mhz higher with more manual settings (LLC and so on)

ps: uff, succeded to pass stress test with 4000mhz for all cores with DRAM [email protected], 1.275V, temps 95C+
ps2: there is offset between actual voltage and bios setting for Asrock. I have to set 1.27V to get 1.2V on CPU core (SVI2 TFN sensor), or 1.35V to get 1.275V on CPU. In addition- since there is no LLC working with Asrock i need to push more voltage and deal with higher temps (+5C in average). With C6H i have voltage offset around 0.02-0.04 between VID and actual value, temps are nicer.


----------



## Conker1970

who knows if enough complain may at least get 1 beta BIOS...


----------



## Meatoburrito

Soooo.... has anyone actually got the x370 bios into a format where I can look at the code? Or is it just looking at it in assembly? The fact you can cross flash it and just function but with various sensors not work, it seems like you should be able to pull the various hardware addresses ( varibles basically ) and port it over? It really doesn't seem like a BFD if we can get our hand on some naked code.


----------



## jamarinas

Meatoburrito said:


> Soooo.... has anyone actually got the x370 bios into a format where I can look at the code? Or is it just looking at it in assembly? The fact you can cross flash it and just function but with various sensors not work, it seems like you should be able to pull the various hardware addresses ( varibles basically ) and port it over? It really doesn't seem like a BFD if we can get our hand on some naked code.


So a few threads back, we were able to generate a report (text) using mmtool from the BIOS file. You can format this using a CSV to import to MS Excel. Here, we're able to see the 'modules' present in the BIOS file. The modules can be compared(hex)/extracted/replaced and @csf22able did an extensive import/replace of various BIOS modules too, to C6H bioses and crossflashed bioses. As (I forgot who), stated that it is far more than just replacing the modules itself since it still requires some module keys to be recognized/generated/replaced to get it working, apart from actually identifying which modules are AMD AGESA specific (which is littered all over the file) and manufacturer specific. Also, the tools we have, mmtool and uefitool are not fully capable of reading fully the blobs and identifying exactly the modules themselves. It can only display what it can recognize and treat those sections that it can't as blobs/sections/padding etc etc. So there.


----------



## Meatoburrito

​


jamarinas said:


> So a few threads back, we were able to generate a report (text) using mmtool from the BIOS file. You can format this using a CSV to import to MS Excel. Here, we're able to see the 'modules' present in the BIOS file. The modules can be compared(hex)/extracted/replaced and @csf22able did an extensive import/replace of various BIOS modules too, to C6H bioses and crossflashed bioses. As (I forgot who), stated that it is far more than just replacing the modules itself since it still requires some module keys to be recognized/generated/replaced to get it working, apart from actually identifying which modules are AMD AGESA specific (which is littered all over the file) and manufacturer specific. Also, the tools we have, mmtool and uefitool are not fully capable of reading fully the blobs and identifying exactly the modules themselves. It can only display what it can recognize and treat those sections that it can't as blobs/sections/padding etc etc. So there.


So did anyone compare pinouts / datasheets of the ITE ICs? Currently trying to dive a little deeper on the hardware side. if it boots w/ cpu support the big hiccup is then getting it to talk propery with the GPIO IC that would have different pinouts / values? Are we then able to edit the addresses through hex? I'm currently trying to hunt the IT8625E - Biostar X470 (dx/bx are chip version ) datasheets to compare them to the IT8665E controller in the C6H.

I'm currently browsing through a blob and it seems that they are very similar hardware with slightly different architecture.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

it87.c - Part of lm_sensors, Linux kernel modules for hardware
* monitoring.
*

The IT8705F is an LPC-based Super I/O part that contains UARTs, a
parallel port, an IR port, a MIDI port, a floppy controller, etc., in
addition to an Environment Controller (Enhanced Hardware Monitor and
Fan Controller)
*

This driver supports only the Environment Controller in the IT8705F and
similar parts. The other devices are supported by different drivers.
*

Supports: IT8603E Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
IT8606E Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
IT8607E Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
IT8613E Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
IT8620E Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
IT8622E Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
IT8623E Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
* IT8625E Super I/O chip w/LPC interface - X470 BIOSTAR*
IT8628E Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
IT8655E Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
* IT8665E Super I/O chip w/LPC interface - X370 C6H*
IT8686E Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
IT8705F Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
IT8712F Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
IT8716F Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
IT8718F Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
IT8720F Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
IT8721F Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
IT8726F Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
IT8728F Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
IT8732F Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
IT8736F Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
IT8738E Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
IT8758E Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
IT8771E Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
IT8772E Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
IT8781F Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
IT8782F Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
IT8783E/F Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
IT8786E Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
IT8790E Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
IT8792E Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
Sis950 A clone of the IT8705F
*

Copyright (C) 2001 Chris Gauthron
Copyright (C) 2005-2010 Jean Delvare <[email protected]>


----------



## Meatoburrito

Meatoburrito said:


> ​
> 
> So did anyone compare pinouts / datasheets of the ITE ICs? Currently trying to dive a little deeper on the hardware side. if it boots w/ cpu support the big hiccup is then getting it to talk propery with the GPIO IC that would have different pinouts / values? Are we then able to edit the addresses through hex? I'm currently trying to hunt the IT8625E - Biostar X470 (dx/bx are chip version ) datasheets to compare them to the IT8665E controller in the C6H.
> 
> I'm currently browsing through a blob and it seems that they are very similar hardware with slightly different architecture.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> it87.c - Part of lm_sensors, Linux kernel modules for hardware
> * monitoring.
> *
> 
> The IT8705F is an LPC-based Super I/O part that contains UARTs, a
> parallel port, an IR port, a MIDI port, a floppy controller, etc., in
> addition to an Environment Controller (Enhanced Hardware Monitor and
> Fan Controller)
> *
> 
> This driver supports only the Environment Controller in the IT8705F and
> similar parts. The other devices are supported by different drivers.
> *
> 
> Supports: IT8603E Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
> IT8606E Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
> IT8607E Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
> IT8613E Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
> IT8620E Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
> IT8622E Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
> IT8623E Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
> * IT8625E Super I/O chip w/LPC interface - X470 BIOSTAR*
> IT8628E Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
> IT8655E Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
> * IT8665E Super I/O chip w/LPC interface - X370 C6H*
> IT8686E Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
> IT8705F Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
> IT8712F Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
> IT8716F Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
> IT8718F Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
> IT8720F Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
> IT8721F Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
> IT8726F Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
> IT8728F Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
> IT8732F Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
> IT8736F Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
> IT8738E Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
> IT8758E Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
> IT8771E Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
> IT8772E Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
> IT8781F Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
> IT8782F Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
> IT8783E/F Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
> IT8786E Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
> IT8790E Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
> IT8792E Super I/O chip w/LPC interface
> Sis950 A clone of the IT8705F
> *
> 
> Copyright (C) 2001 Chris Gauthron
> Copyright (C) 2005-2010 Jean Delvare <[email protected]>





https://raw.githubusercontent.com/a1wong/it87/master/it87.c


----------



## Meatoburrito

Soooo, I can already see the IC has a different ADC which means the scaling would probably be off, hence your weird voltage values and not being able to set them manually by editing the hex values.

Also it is missing temp sensor values because the IT8625E is missing that feature.

**** Also it seems the IT8625E is looking for a battery voltage input, so if its missing might be the cause of your cold boot errors.


----------



## jamarinas

Axilya said:


> I have no idea what I am doing, but I got curious and thought I'd try and compare some quite old BIOSes (both of these were released on the same day), as I'm curious what's sooooo different between Crosshair VI and VII. Maybe it will be helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMTool ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-6004 vs ROG-CROSSHAIR-VII-HERO-ASUS-0509 - Diff Checker
> 
> 
> MMTool ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-6004 vs ROG-CROSSHAIR-VII-HERO-ASUS-0509 - +--------------------------------------------------- | MMTOOL 5.02.0024
> 
> 
> 
> www.diffchecker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I did was create a "report" using MMTool 5.02_patched, throw it into sublime text editor, remove the last 22 characters with regex (.{22}$) to get a cleanish list of GUIDs for both the BIOSes.
> 
> Made a mistake of using the Wi-Fi version, but they're not different purely GUID wise.


Hi @Meatoburrito, here is the diff checker link posted way back. It's possible to see the module names too.


----------



## Meatoburrito

jamarinas said:


> Hi @Meatoburrito, here is the diff checker link posted way back. It's possible to see the module names too.












That is pretty rad, it contains the per module information? Sorry new to this, seems like this would have information needed to possibly move it to another asus board bios with a different IC?


----------



## jamarinas

@csf22able did, I think, tried swapping these but to no avail.

Hi @csf22able, maybe you could provide additional info about what you did?


----------



## Meatoburrito

So on the biostar bios I have tried to figure out what it uses to call up the different IC controls, they used a cleaner method of putting in hardware calls which is much slower for me to figure out. 

It is routed through the PcdPeim which is the only PEIM call in the bios, which then outputs to EfiPeiPcdPpiGuid 

Here is a link to the concept of it:









edk2/PcdPeim.uni at master · tianocore/edk2


EDK II. Contribute to tianocore/edk2 development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com





My eyeballs are slowly melting as I am trying to find some sort of array that lets it outline the GPIO values that hopefully let us change it to work better with the ITE IC from the C6H


----------



## Dynomutt

Hi Everyone,

Been having an issue with my rig for a while now,

I have 3900x
CH6 Hero BIOS 7901
Vega56

Bear with me this is super weird:

When the Vega 56 card is in the top x16 PCIE slot, and using a driver newer than the May 2020 driver (ie all drivers since July 2020 AMD graphics driver update) my computer takes ages to reboot,
Screen goes off
BIOS code stays on AA
About 30 - 40 seconds later it restarts.

When I try to shutdown it's the same behaviour except it just restarts instead.

If I install the May 2020 AMD graphics driver keeping the card in the top PCE16x slot there is no problem, computer reboots and shuts down without issue.

Now I only discovered yesterday that if I move the card down to the lower PCIE 8x slot it works fine with the latest drivers, no problems shutting down or long waits for a restart.

With the latest Feb 21.2.2 driver installed, after installing the driver with the card in the 8x slot I can move the card back to the top 16x slot , and again it doesn't have problems shutting down or restarting but I get no audio device from the card. (this seems to be an unrelated issue in 21.2.2 driver though)

I'm currently using Feb driver 21.2.1 with the card in the 8x slot and everything is fine, if i move it to the 16x slot, I have the problem again, I'm not too worried about using the 8x slot for the card as there's not a lot of performance difference, if any at all.

The problem just seems really bizarre and difficult to really isolate what the root cause is.

Any thoughts?, Idea's?


----------



## Denvys5

Dynomutt said:


> Any thoughts?


Running V64 on Feb. 2020 drivers. Might test out your problem. But I already had 09-11 2020 drivers and I hadn`t your issues. Also, I can test it on both my daily setup and swapping cpu for Zen2 SKU


----------



## Meatoburrito

Dynomutt said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Been having an issue with my rig for a while now,
> 
> I have 3900x
> CH6 Hero BIOS 7901
> Vega56
> 
> Bear with me this is super weird:
> 
> When the Vega 56 card is in the top x16 PCIE slot, and using a driver newer than the May 2020 driver (ie all drivers since July 2020 AMD graphics driver update) my computer takes ages to reboot,
> Screen goes off
> BIOS code stays on AA
> About 30 - 40 seconds later it restarts.
> 
> When I try to shutdown it's the same behaviour except it just restarts instead.
> 
> If I install the May 2020 AMD graphics driver keeping the card in the top PCE16x slot there is no problem, computer reboots and shuts down without issue.
> 
> Now I only discovered yesterday that if I move the card down to the lower PCIE 8x slot it works fine with the latest drivers, no problems shutting down or long waits for a restart.
> 
> With the latest Feb 21.2.2 driver installed, after installing the driver with the card in the 8x slot I can move the card back to the top 16x slot , and again it doesn't have problems shutting down or restarting but I get no audio device from the card. (this seems to be an unrelated issue in 21.2.2 driver though)
> 
> I'm currently using Feb driver 21.2.1 with the card in the 8x slot and everything is fine, if i move it to the 16x slot, I have the problem again, I'm not too worried about using the 8x slot for the card as there's not a lot of performance difference, if any at all.
> 
> The problem just seems really bizarre and difficult to really isolate what the root cause is.
> 
> Any thoughts?, Idea's?


PCIE power delivery? It isnt drivers if you can move ports and it is fine, which narrows the card being ok.

Could be the port went FUBAR, or try running another power phase out of your PSU to the card if possible.


----------



## csf22able

GT8 from Biostar have no cold boot bugs even with same ITE IO chip as other Biostar boards, anyway there is no significant cold boot bug problems with biostar. the biggest problem is NO control over any voltage. IO part is not only ITE driver but also calibration data for the board.
the closest IO part is Gygabyte bios, with that bios i have control over voltage and even temps are very close to reality. Gigabyte IO driver may operate with ITE8665E (at least for cpu and dram volt), but calibration data is wrong, voltage is wrong and probably that's main reason of hard cold boot bug. Biostar have no issues to work with C6H because everything works at stock values and IO driver have no access to manage any voltages. It looks like driver is not compatible to the IO chip of C6H, but IT8792E (any AM4 giga board) is the closest sibling to 8665E. On the other hand we just talking only about monitoring feautures, power management is more complicated thing, boards using IR controllers and they are different depending on the board (so the calibration data is different too).
Also i see that CPU voltage can be changed without SuperIO driver and data (Asrock bios as example) but the power circuit is vulnerable to power leaks


----------



## Dynomutt

Thanks man, let me know how you get on, but like I say i get the issue with any driver after may 2020 only in the 16x slot.


----------



## Dynomutt

Thanksm but I'm sure power delivery is fine, I'm using a 750w unit and I have no problem with OC or even maxing out the power limit to +50 on the card.


----------



## csf22able

Meatoburrito said:


> if it boots w/ cpu support the big hiccup is then getting it to talk propery with the GPIO IC that would have different pinouts / values?


i guess it just ignoring IO controller data while booting up. Everyting runs at stock in case of biostar or asrock, with Biostar bios ITE driver prevents to set any voltages and shows up "off value" temps and voltages, those values have no effect on actual voltages, they're manage nothing. Asrock bios allows to reach CPU IO directly and set CPU VID (CPU core voltage), system won't see any onboard IO device because of Nuvoton driver, but there is no direct access to DRAM voltage, or SOC, or any other voltage without SuperIO


----------



## jamarinas

csf22able said:


> GT8 from Biostar have no cold boot bugs even with same ITE IO chip as other Biostar boards, anyway there is no significant cold boot bug problems with biostar. the biggest problem is NO control over any voltage. IO part is not only ITE driver but also calibration data for the board.
> the closest IO part is Gygabyte bios, with that bios i have control over voltage and even temps are very close to reality. Gigabyte IO driver may operate with ITE8665E (at least for cpu and dram volt), but calibration data is wrong, voltage is wrong and probably that's main reason of hard cold boot bug. Biostar have no issues to work with C6H because everything works at stock values and IO driver have no access to manage any voltages. It looks like driver is not compatible to the IO chip of C6H, but IT8792E (any AM4 giga board) is the closest sibling to 8665E. On the other hand we just talking only about monitoring feautures, power management is more complicated thing, boards using IR controllers and they are different depending on the board (so the calibration data is different too).
> Also i see that CPU voltage can be changed without SuperIO driver and data (Asrock bios as example) but the power circuit is vulnerable to power leaks





csf22able said:


> i guess it just ignoring IO controller data while booting up. Everyting runs at stock in case of biostar or asrock, with Biostar bios ITE driver prevents to set any voltages and shows up "off value" temps and voltages. Asrock bios allows to reach CPU IO directly and set CPU VID (CPU core voltage), system won't see any onboard IO device because of Nuvoton driver, but there is no direct access to DRAM voltage, or SOC, or any other voltage without SuperIO


Ok so it has got me thinking. What if you delete the whole portion of the Super IO on the Gigabyte BIOS (the module)? I was thinking since using those ASRock BIOS that have Nuvoton on C6H have totally different Super IO (thus unusable), why not delete the functionality to have more stable Gigabyte BIOS on C6H?


----------



## csf22able

jamarinas said:


> What if you delete the whole portion of the Super IO on the Gigabyte BIOS (the module)?


None and Null are not equal "values" =))) it won't boot up without GUID callbacks
tried - no luck



jamarinas said:


> why not delete the functionality to have more stable Gigabyte BIOS on C6H?


and what's the reason to delete voltage control and temps? gigabyte have dual bios functions as well, they may cause issues too. What advantages of Gigabyte bios vs Asrock bios without superIO? only newer agesa on Giga, but that's temporary issue of Asrock =)

it could be much usefull to fix calibration data with giga or biostar bios, or maybe try to replace nuvoton to ITE driver (just to see what will happen)



Meatoburrito said:


> It is routed through the PcdPeim which is the only PEIM call in the bios, which then outputs to EfiPeiPcdPpiGuid


tried to replace PcdPEIM from C6H to Biostar bios, nothing, no changes


----------



## Meatoburrito

csf22able said:


> GT8 from Biostar have no cold boot bugs even with same ITE IO chip as other Biostar boards, anyway there is no significant cold boot bug problems with biostar. the biggest problem is NO control over any voltage. IO part is not only ITE driver but also calibration data for the board.
> the closest IO part is Gygabyte bios, with that bios i have control over voltage and even temps are very close to reality. Gigabyte IO driver may operate with ITE8665E (at least for cpu and dram volt), but calibration data is wrong, voltage is wrong and probably that's main reason of hard cold boot bug. Biostar have no issues to work with C6H because everything works at stock values and IO driver have no access to manage any voltages. It looks like driver is not compatible to the IO chip of C6H, but IT8792E (any AM4 giga board) is the closest sibling to 8665E. On the other hand we just talking only about monitoring feautures, power management is more complicated thing, boards using IR controllers and they are different depending on the board


The different ICs have different ADCs which might mean the resistor divder has a different scaling?


csf22able said:


> None and Null are not equal "values" =))) it won't boot up without GUID callbacks
> tried - no luck
> 
> 
> and what's the reason to delete voltage control and temps? gigabyte have dual bios functions as well, they may cause issues too. What advantages of Gigabyte bios vs Asrock bios without superIO? only newer agesa on Giga, but that's temporary issue of Asrock =)
> 
> it could be much usefull to fix calibration data with giga or biostar bios, or maybe try to replace nuvoton to ITE driver (just to see what will happen)
> 
> 
> tried to replace PcdPEIM from C6H to Biostar bios, nothing, no changes


PcdPEIM is a way of nesting PEIM calls, so not really swappable as its dependant on the programmers vairables. I don't have enough exp looking at BIOSes to see if it is an AMI plugin nowadays


----------



## csf22able

Meatoburrito said:


> The different ICs have different ADCs which might mean the resistor divder has a different scaling?


yes



Meatoburrito said:


> PcdPEIM is a way of nesting PEIM calls, so not really swappable as its dependant on the programmers vairables. I don't have enough exp looking at BIOSes to see if it is an AMI plugin nowadays


almost nothing is swappable, IO data is like agesa, it have so many parts across whole bios, i've deleted every module related to ITE chip in Giga bios, every driver and peim, but the bios works almost the same in terms of IO, i guess main data is hidden somewhere in basic part of the bios, the main differences of power management (between boards) are in basic parts, not in additional drivers, modules or guid's


----------



## Meatoburrito

^

Hence I was strolling through the data seeing if I could find any editable values


----------



## csf22able

Meatoburrito said:


> Hence I was strolling through the data seeing if I could find any editable values


that would be nice to find default DRAM voltage value in Asrock b450 pro4 BIOS, and set it to 1.35V for example
bios is good for OC, just need agesa update to get support for PBO2\CO and using CTR 2.x for undervolting CPU OC. With C6H VRM we can achieve same performance results as with B550 boards (for CPU OC at least)
hmm, i found way to overpass original bios C6H using bios from Asrock (no errors under stress test, and that's record for my sticks on this board)


----------



## vasko469

Are you guys trying to get zen 3 running on x370? Just found this thread and it seems interesting.


----------



## jamarinas

vasko469 said:


> Are you guys trying to get zen 3 running on x370? Just found this thread and it seems interesting.


Yes. Specifically the Crosshair VI.


----------



## overpower

I'm mostly interested on making agesa 1.2.0.0 work and nvidia rebar support. 

When rebar releases for nvidia cards, I'll see some reviews if it's worth it to upgrade to gigabyte x570 ultra. (although to say the truth I want to upgrade smth on my rig since I can't spend money on anything else these days 😂)


----------



## jamarinas

Hi, so, I got a good deal from someone on a newly RMA'ed ASUS Strix B450-F II. All I can say is that it is so refined from the 1st generations of X370, B450s. No tweaking required to get XMP/DOCP on my DDR4-3000, on a Ryzen 7 1700.


----------



## shockGG

jamarinas said:


> Hi, so, I got a good deal from someone on a newly RMA'ed ASUS Strix B450-F II. All I can say is that it is so refined from the 1st generations of X370, B450s. No tweaking required to get XMP/DOCP on my DDR4-3000, on a Ryzen 7 1700.
> 
> View attachment 2479328


nice build  is that soft tubing for the cpu block as well? from this angle it looks like it could be hard tubing


----------



## jamarinas

shockGG said:


> nice build  is that soft tubing for the cpu block as well? from this angle it looks like it could be hard tubing


Yeah! Hard tube on the CPU (PETG, 16mm OD), soft for the GPU (for easy GPU swaps).

So I can use my C6H for testing stuff for this community! (But I have an A6-9500 CPU only for testing).


----------



## csf22able

we need C6H+Zen3 for testing, nothing to test anymore with older CPU's, i want to check Asrock bios with Zen3 + CPU OC through CTR and manually, plus DRAM OC too. At least that bios looks more promising for max performance. I get better bechmark scores, sometimes better than original C6H bios, but the CPU goes hotter, so undervolting OC is preferable


----------



## man_with_arrow

csf22able said:


> we need C6H+Zen3 for testing, nothing to test anymore with older CPU's <snip>


I placed an order for new PC parts for a friend, which includes a 5800X. They probably won't have an issue with me testing the parts out before we put the new rig together. I am wary of bricking my C6H though, how much of an issue is it to restore stock BIOS / recover from a bad flash?


----------



## csf22able

man_with_arrow said:


> I am wary of bricking my C6H though, how much of an issue is it to restore stock BIOS / recover from a bad flash?


at first, some bioses are very safe to crossflash, and i know what to expect, i did that hundred times with many versions. You don't need to search for something, just do the certain sequence of actions with certain version of bios
and i had tons of bricking board results with certain versions of bioses, i know a lot of algorithms to restore the board easily 
Secondly, that's not an issue if you are not going to do something on your own. And finally, it's hard to brick this board for 100% even with wrong bios or power supply issues.


----------



## vasko469

csf22able said:


> we need C6H+Zen3 for testing, nothing to test anymore with older CPU's, i want to check Asrock bios with Zen3 + CPU OC through CTR and manually, plus DRAM OC too. At least that bios looks more promising for max performance. I get better bechmark scores, sometimes better than original C6H bios, but the CPU goes hotter, so undervolting OC is preferable


I can help with testing, I've got a C6H and a 5900x, I just want to know what bios to crossflash onto it for zen 3 support.

Edit: I'm very new to this, so don't get mad if I seem dumb


----------



## csf22able

vasko469 said:


> I can help with testing, I've got a C6H and a 5900x, I just want to know what bios to crossflash onto it for zen 3 support.


take it from here








ASRock B450 Pro4 R2.0


Поддержка Разъём AMD AM4 Ryzen™ 2000, 3000, 4000 G-Series, 5000 и 5000 G-Series Desktop Processors, Поддержка DDR4 3200+ (OC), 2 PCIe 3.0 x16, 4 PCIe 2.0 x1, AMD Quad CrossFireX™, Устройство графического вывода данных: HDMI, Display Port, D-Sub, 7.1-канальный HD-кодек (Realtek ALC892/897 Audio...




www.asrock.com




use bootable usb flash with DOS and afudos tool to crossflash bios
it would be great to have results from CTR 2.0 CPU OC (frequency, voltage, CPU temp, benchmark results) and DRAM OC capabilities
manual CPU OC is interesting too (via multiplier+voltage)


----------



## vasko469

csf22able said:


> take it from here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASRock B450 Pro4 R2.0
> 
> 
> Поддержка Разъём AMD AM4 Ryzen™ 2000, 3000, 4000 G-Series, 5000 и 5000 G-Series Desktop Processors, Поддержка DDR4 3200+ (OC), 2 PCIe 3.0 x16, 4 PCIe 2.0 x1, AMD Quad CrossFireX™, Устройство графического вывода данных: HDMI, Display Port, D-Sub, 7.1-канальный HD-кодек (Realtek ALC892/897 Audio...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asrock.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> use bootable usb flash with DOS and afudos tool to crossflash bios
> it would be great to have results from CTR 2.0 CPU OC (frequency, voltage, benchmark results) and DRAM OC capabilities
> manual CPU OC is interesting too (via multiplier+voltage)


I'll try, but can I not just load up the bios on a usb and then just press the flash button on the rear IO?


----------



## csf22able

vasko469 said:


> I'll try, but can I not just load up the bios on a usb and then just press the flash button on the rear IO?


no, use afudos


----------



## vasko469

csf22able said:


> no, use afudos


Alright I'll try and do it later today, I'll report if it ends up working correctly.


----------



## csf22able

vasko469 said:


> Alright I'll try and do it later today, I'll report if it ends up working correctly.


flashback button used only to flash original bios back, so you know what to do if something goes wrong, but with Asrock everything should work fine, the only question: how fast this setup can go in comparison with newer boards


----------



## oile

vasko469 said:


> Alright I'll try and do it later today, I'll report if it ends up working correctly.


Here is the guide to crossflash using AFUDOS Ryzen BIOS mods + how to update BIOS correctly

If anything go rogue, flashback with original Asus bios.
Thank you 

Inviato dal mio SM-G9810 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Meatoburrito

Has anyone tried to open it up using the AMI tools?


----------



## Meatoburrito

whelp a little closer?


----------



## Meatoburrito

I need a newer version of the AMI tools to open the latest C6H bios


----------



## csf22able

Meatoburrito said:


> Has anyone tried to open it up using the AMI tools?


yes



Meatoburrito said:


> whelp a little closer?


nope, that's just a UEFI menu data, nothing more, you can't change IO driver or calibration data, that menu is a part of Setup GUID, which is only a visible part of the bios, the most visible part


----------



## Axilya

csf22able said:


> take it from here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASRock B450 Pro4 R2.0
> 
> 
> Поддержка Разъём AMD AM4 Ryzen™ 2000, 3000, 4000 G-Series, 5000 и 5000 G-Series Desktop Processors, Поддержка DDR4 3200+ (OC), 2 PCIe 3.0 x16, 4 PCIe 2.0 x1, AMD Quad CrossFireX™, Устройство графического вывода данных: HDMI, Display Port, D-Sub, 7.1-канальный HD-кодек (Realtek ALC892/897 Audio...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asrock.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> use bootable usb flash with DOS and afudos tool to crossflash bios
> it would be great to have results from CTR 2.0 CPU OC (frequency, voltage, CPU temp, benchmark results) and DRAM OC capabilities
> manual CPU OC is interesting too (via multiplier+voltage)


I disagree. I don't believe in software that pushes unsafe voltages into the CPU.


----------



## csf22able

Axilya said:


> I disagree. I don't believe in software that pushes unsafe voltages into the CPU.


no, it's not, voltages are more safe than with original C6H, at stock they are same, with OC voltages are lower specified settings with certain offset, moreover to say original bios also have such offset, just less than asrock
it's easy to check real voltage via "on CPU" SVI2 TFN sensor or via probelt points on mobo, but asrock push less voltage than specified by user, and CTR doesn't care at all, it runs with a stress test by using real feedback from mobo (Asrock have only ON CPU IO working, no crap data from SuperIO)


----------



## Denvys5

csf22able said:


> no, it's not, voltages are more safe than with original C6H, at stock they are same, with OC voltages are lower specified settings with certain offset, moreover to say original bios also have such offset, just less than asrock


He is talking about CTR, not ASRock BIOS. We truly believe that this BIOS is safe, or at least, it is safer that CTR xd


----------



## csf22able

Denvys5 said:


> He is talking about CTR


with CTR you can set parameters or stress with certain profiles and settings, it doesn't matter for software what numbers it have inside (CTR have no idea about board VRM, +LLC Auto recommended, and only CPU core voltage access is needed for the software), it uses lowest possible value. We don't need to know that value as well, but only data from onCPU sensor or probelt points (just for reference vs other boards which also have voltage offset, they all have).


----------



## Denvys5

csf22able said:


> with CTR you can set parameters or stress with certain profiles and settings, it doesn't matter for software what numbers it have inside (CTR have no idea about board VRM, +LLC Auto recommended, and only CPU core voltage access is needed for the software), it uses lowest possible value. We don't need to know that value as well, but only data from onCPU sensor or probelt points (just for reference vs other boards which also have voltage offset, they all have).


This software isn`t good written and isn`t safe. It is not guaranteed that it will do what you expect from it. And there are conditions where CTR will punch 1.55V (exactly that) into CPU VID under workload no matter what you set in its settings.

Also, since you said that on Biostar BIOS probelt doesn`t work, I may make a conclusion that it is not true voltage, but an emulated one. From that point, it is possible that it may not represent real values.

You can measure same stuff on the other side of the socket, or from the chokes, it won`t be too much off from the real on-die values.


----------



## Denvys5

It is better to use ZenStates or RyzenMaster for OCing cores. At least, they are known to work as expected. Also, TurboV might still work with ASRock bios, but requires detailed hardware monitoring during testing.


----------



## csf22able

Denvys5 said:


> This software isn`t good written and isn`t safe. It is not guaranteed that it will do what you expect from it.


we can control that during OC process



Denvys5 said:


> It is better to use ZenStates or RyzenMaster for OCing cores


CTR using similar methods to Ryzen Master, 1.0 version even come with condition "Ryzen Master installed nedeed", now it's just have that functions internally



Denvys5 said:


> And there are conditions where CTR will punch 1.55V (exactly that) into CPU VID under workload no matter what you set in its settings.


it can, but CPU VID is fake value, real value is lower, especially with Asrock bios. And for Zen3 it's safe even with highest possible value



Denvys5 said:


> Also, TurboV might still work with ASRock bios, but requires detailed hardware monitoring during testing.


i'd like to have PBO2\CO, but at this moment we don't have agesa 1200 for asrock
ZenStates good with Zen and Zen+, but with Zen2\3 it doesn't provide much performance (according to official website it's not even compatible with Zen3)



Denvys5 said:


> Also, since you said that on Biostar BIOS probelt doesn`t work, I may make a conclusion that it is not true voltage, but an emulated one. From that point, it is poss


we are talking about Asrock only, Biostar is no go for CPU OC, that bios is blocking voltage control for ANY software, it's always at stock CPU value. SVI2 TFN sensor gives me correct values with any bios


----------



## csf22able

tried Zenstates with Asrock bios, now it's tie with original bios in terms of my ryzen 2600 OC, both crushes at 4100mhz in CB20, both passed well @ 4050mhz with a similar results, Asus bios have better auto controls while OC, with Zenstates i see no difference (well, that's same VRM after all)
offset it still there though, just keep in mind that Asrock need more CPU VID to achieve real target voltage under workload


----------



## Denvys5

csf22able said:


> we can control that during OC process


True, it is possible. Not convenient and/or simple, but possible.



csf22able said:


> CTR using similar methods to Ryzen Master, 1.0 version even come with condition "Ryzen Master installed nedeed", now it's just have that functions internally


From how stable 1.0 versions were, and how its team "decided" to completely rewrite it, I am not excited of using, or suggesting anyone, neither version.



csf22able said:


> it can, but CPU VID is fake value, real value is lower, especially with Asrock bios. And for Zen3 it's safe even with highest possible value


It is not "fake". By AMD datasheet, it is voltage that CPU requests from VRM via SVI2 TFN interface. That is why I am talking about this thing serious. Ofc it may be higher that actual on-die, coz we have Vdroop in place.
My point was that CTR may f* up with this voltage, causing VRM to spike high


And from provided info, ASRock bios might have droopier LLC settings.



csf22able said:


> we are talking about Asrock only, Biostar


I mentioned it only coz I had a point about probeIt



csf22able said:


> that bios is blocking voltage control for ANY software, it's always at stock CPU value.


SMU overrides using ZenStates/Master too? Hmmm, sounds like in giga`s low end b450 boards, with broken SVI2 TFN 🤔


----------



## csf22able

Denvys5 said:


> From how stable 1.0 versions were, and how its team "decided" to completely rewrite it, I am not excited of using, or suggesting anyone, neither version.


latest Ryzen Master is from November 2020, guess no PBO2 and Curve Optimizer there. Nothing is ideal, but i don't think that CTR is dangerous for C6H+Asrock bios using Zen3 CPU (they have higher stock voltages and bios max is 1.55V which is about 1.45V of real voltage)



Denvys5 said:


> By AMD datasheet, it is voltage that CPU requests from VRM via SVI2 TFN interface


exactly, but requests and receives are not the same values, voltage drops under workload, even with original bios, if i want to have stable 1.27V (to make C6H stable under stress test) i have to set 1.31V with original bios and 1.35 with Asrock, and i have almost the same voltage on SVI TFN2 in the end, if i put 1.31 on Asrock then i get less than 1.25V on SVI2 TFN and board can't pass stress test.



Denvys5 said:


> SMU overrides using ZenStates/Master too? Hmmm, sounds like in giga`s low end b450 boards, with broken SVI2 TFN 🤔


not sure what you mean but with Biostar bios i always have 1.1375V in SVI2 TFN, always. And i can't go higher than 3800mhz (board crashes under stress test), software\bios changes doesn't apply to voltage value. CPU VID shows as 0.56V in BIOS and CPU-Z, SVI2 TFN shows stock voltage, and i can't do anything with that voltage


----------



## vasko469

Well I tried it and I got an error saying: "BIOS is write-protected"


----------



## csf22able

vasko469 said:


> Well I tried it and I got an error saying: "BIOS is write-protected"


you have to write command with postfix /gan, for example:
afudos bios.rom /gan


----------



## vasko469

csf22able said:


> you have to write command with postfix /gan, for example:
> afudos bios.rom /gan


Tried it and still doesn't work, if I do afudos bios.rom /gan it gives me the Unknown Command error.

I'm probably doing something wrong but I really just can't grasp what it is.


----------



## csf22able

vasko469 said:


> Tried it and still doesn't work, if I do afudos bios.rom /gan it gives me the Unknown Command error.


wrong version of afudos, use this one - https://xeon-e5450.ru/wp-content/pl...d=BukmqtD-4yXYQWz40ojRTtO8mpn-16RYjto_780-ihU


----------



## vasko469

csf22able said:


> wrong version of afudos, use this one - https://xeon-e5450.ru/wp-content/pl...d=BukmqtD-4yXYQWz40ojRTtO8mpn-16RYjto_780-ihU


I did it and it worked! I'm amazed!! I'll try to put in my 5900x next, but I wonder what Agesa is on this bios.


----------



## csf22able

vasko469 said:


> but I wonder what Agesa is on this bios.


1.1.0.0 patch D
don't use XMP with DRAM OC if you have it, only manual OC with safe values, board can't increase voltage for DRAM, so DRAM OC is limited, use clear cmos button if you go too high with that. We mostly interested in CPU OC, since Asrock bios is capable to make it without significant limitations (other than PBO2\CO of course).


----------



## vasko469

csf22able said:


> 1.1.0.0 patch D
> don't use XMP with DRAM OC if you have it, only manual OC with safe values, board can't increase voltage for DRAM, so DRAM OC is limited, use clear cmos button if you go too high with that. We mostly interested in CPU OC, since Asrock bios is capable to make it without significant limitations (other than PBO2\CO of course).


Yep, it's running alright, I'm very very sad that I can't ram OC anymore and honestly I'll probably leave it on Jedec specs, any other bios I could try that has better ram OC?


----------



## csf22able

vasko469 said:


> I'm very very sad that I can't ram OC anymore


you can, depending on RAM stick, mine can reach same performance as with original bios, i can OC them to 3200mhz without problems, try to set 3200 and leave timings by default, then try to boot and stress it with Testmem5
Asrock bios doesn't "like" low CL timing, so i have 18-18-18-36 instead of 16-18-18-36, other than that - no difference vs original Asus bios



vasko469 said:


> any other bios I could try that has better ram OC?


nope, other supported bioses have no access to DRAM voltage control as well

Asrock have best performance across Zen3 compatible bioses


----------



## csf22able

vasko469 said:


> Yep, it's running alright,


does it run with Zen3 CPU? we need max overclock results with Zen3 (and then CPU-Z and Cinebench R20 scores), you can use Ryzen Master or Clock Tuner for Ryzen 2.0 to boost performance


----------



## vasko469

csf22able said:


> does it run with Zen3 CPU? we need max overclock results with Zen3 (and then CPU-Z and Cinebench R20 scores), you can use Ryzen Master or Clock Tuner for Ryzen 2.0 to boost performance


I'm running my 5900x with the b450 pro4 bios, I *could* run it at 5ghz but that's only across a single core and it's very very unstable, I could try to tune PBO from bios since I already have some settings...

Motherboards limits; clock override +50mhz makes the cpu hit 5ghz very briefly

I'm going to try undervolting it next, hope it goes well too since I don't have Curve Optimizer.


----------



## csf22able

vasko469 said:


> I'm running my 5900x with the b450 pro4 bios, I *could* run it at 5ghz but that's only across a single core and it's very very unstable, I could try to tune PBO from bios since I already have some settings...


try with software and manually via bios
what's the highest MHZ score with all core boost? (with 100% stability). CPu-Z and Cinebench R20 scores are necessary



vasko469 said:


> I'm going to try undervolting it next, hope it goes well too since I don't have Curve Optimizer.


yep, Zen3 like undervolting OC 'cause default values from factory are too high
another thing - asrock bios have no fan control, so you have to set max performance for your cooling system, manually, for all fans available (if possible)

have you tried DRAM OC? try to increase speed without voltage, it may work with some memory sticks 

for the reference, C8H max all core boost (5900x) ~ 4500-4700mhz, Cinebench R20 - 8800-9300 multiscore.


----------



## Dorothi

Can C6H run zen3 with b450 pro4 BIOS? 

Can C6H extreme also run with that BIOS? If possible, I would also like to test zen3 with my C6H Extreme


----------



## csf22able

Dorothi said:


> Can C6H run zen3 with b450 pro4 BIOS?


of course it can, it runs and feels faster than original bios, very fast initialization boot process



Dorothi said:


> Can C6H extreme also run with that BIOS? If possible, I would also like to test zen3 with my C6H Extreme


i don't have C6E but i think it should run with that bios too, probably any old Asus board can do that


----------



## BUFUMAN

FYI

I am talking about that since i had my crosshair VI: USB hickups

USB issues on B550/X570 Motherboards

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/kbr6zl









News - Verbindungsabbrüche: AMD bestätigt USB-Probleme bei 500er-Mainboards


Die von mehreren Nutzern bereits seit Wochen gemeldeten Funktionsstörungen rund um USB-Anschlüsse bei Mainboards mit AMD-Chipsätzen der 500er-Serie hat AMD nun näher betrachtet und nimmt die wachsende Zahl der Meldungen zum Anlass, dem Ursprung auf den Grund zu gehen. Eine Lösung ist aktuell...




www.computerbase.de





Same issues..... Since 4 years.


Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## csf22able

what you expected? AMD is the system for enthusiasts masochists


----------



## oile

BUFUMAN said:


> FYI
> 
> I am talking about that since i had my crosshair VI: USB hickups
> 
> USB issues on B550/X570 Motherboards
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/kbr6zl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News - Verbindungsabbrüche: AMD bestätigt USB-Probleme bei 500er-Mainboards
> 
> 
> Die von mehreren Nutzern bereits seit Wochen gemeldeten Funktionsstörungen rund um USB-Anschlüsse bei Mainboards mit AMD-Chipsätzen der 500er-Serie hat AMD nun näher betrachtet und nimmt die wachsende Zahl der Meldungen zum Anlass, dem Ursprung auf den Grund zu gehen. Eine Lösung ist aktuell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.computerbase.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same issues..... Since 4 years.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Do you have this issue on crosshair VI?? Never had a problem like this. Everything is perfectly smooth on my system


----------



## vasko469

Well it was fun to try zen 3 on x370, or "b450" if you will, but I really do miss good ram overclocking, so I think I'll revert the bios and put in my 3600 and keep it as a secondary system. I really, REALLY hope Asus release a zen 3 bios for the C6H, that would be amazing since this board is amazing hardware and feature wise.

As far as testing, I couldn't do much other than stock, it really didn't want to save any settings but I might be doing something wrong.

Cb r23 scores about the same as my b550-a pro, but ram overclocking on this bios sucks because of no vdimm control.


----------



## Nephelae

So how well does the b450 bios work on the C6H? Thinking of picking up a 5600x to tide me over till zen4 comes out but I don't want to get a new motherboard since they're abandoning the socket. I've got a C6E so I assume it will run similar to how the C6H runs.


----------



## csf22able

Nephelae said:


> So how well does the b450 bios work on the C6H?


in terms of CPU performance there is no difference with other middle-range boards, it have voltage control, it can overclock CPU (just not at extreme level), the only downside is poor DRAM OC, but we haven't better bios for that. At least Zen3 is supported by now.
waiting for agesa 1200 update for asrock, it should provide more performance boost


----------



## Nephelae

csf22able said:


> in terms of CPU performance there is no difference with other middle-range boards, it have voltage control, it can overclock CPU (just not at extreme level), the only downside is poor DRAM OC, but we haven't better bios for that. At least Zen3 is supported by now.
> waiting for agesa 1200 update for asrock, it should provide more performance boost


I don't really care about DRAM OC, especially since Zen3 doesn't seem to care nearly as much about ram speed as my 1800x does so I'd be fine just leaving the ram at its stock settings. Sounds like I'll be upgrading to Zen3. This is also the last Asus motherboard I buy. I had an x370 Taichi and changed to this really kicking myself for doing it now.


----------



## vasko469

well i ran CTR 2.0, CB r20 and CPU-Z; still learning how to use this site so if the screenshots haven't attached properly ill write down all the scores by hand; edit: this is all stock testing, no manual OC


----------



## csf22able

not bad for stock, X570 taichi at stock have less score,


https://www.overclockers.ua/cpu/amd-ryzen-9-5950x-5900x-zen-3/30-amd-ryzen-9-5900x.png


8430

MSI X570 Godlike
~8480

your Multicore results like auto boost\OC from CTR, both from Cb20 and CPu-Z are slightly overscore for stock =)


----------



## Meatoburrito

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/lp72ck

Some radical dude is writing a bios from scratch for asrock stuff!!!!!


----------



## Meatoburrito

Anyone have any luck finding datasheets for IT8665E, etc?


----------



## BUFUMAN

oile said:


> Do you have this issue on crosshair VI?? Never had a problem like this. Everything is perfectly smooth on my system


Yeah go back to the early stages of this thread

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wave7wave

PCI-Express 3.0 Current Link Width - x8 (always). I am using a GTX 680 graphics card. If anyone is using nVidia's GTX 6XX or AMD's HD 7XXX graphics cards with this motherboard, please share if you have the same problem. Or do you even have such a problem with other video cards?


----------



## csf22able

wave7wave said:


> PCI-Express 3.0 Current Link Width - x8 (always).


use GPU-Z to test, i don't have problems with my gtx 1660 super


----------



## jamarinas

wave7wave said:


> PCI-Express 3.0 Current Link Width - x8 (always). I am using a GTX 680 graphics card. If anyone is using nVidia's GTX 6XX or AMD's HD 7XXX graphics cards with this motherboard, please share if you have the same problem. Or do you even have such a problem with other video cards?


I thought I am the only one having the issue. GTX1060 6GB says its PCIe 3.0 @ 8x but 8.0GT/s. My GTX980 and HD6450 says my link speed is 16x. Both in x370 (C6H-1.0.0.6) and b450 (B450F2-1.2.0.0)


----------



## wave7wave

csf22able said:


> use GPU-Z to test, i don't have problems with my gtx 1660 super


All utilities and even BIOS tell me - x8.


----------



## jamarinas

wave7wave said:


> All utilities and even BIOS tell me - x8.


Can you try loading it? Use GPU-z and it's built-in 3D tool (arrow beside the PCI-e link speed). It should change to 8.0GT/s but remain at 8x.


----------



## csf22able

do you have any other PCI-E cards connected to the motherboard?


----------



## wave7wave

jamarinas said:


> It should change to 8.0GT/s but remain at 8x.


And there is. 8.0 GT/s is single line transmission rate. And it gets like that under load. But the number of lines itself remains 8. And it should be 16.


----------



## wave7wave

csf22able said:


> do you have any other PCI-E cards connected to the motherboard?


No, the second slot is always empty.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

WOW. That is all weird because I didn't even know that Crosshair VI Hero was PCI-Express 4.0? Here is mine.




























I have a 3950x CPU and a 1080Ti Video card. To my knowledge though if you use the M2 slot or even one of the other PCI-E slots the graphics becomes x8? Wonder if since I have the 3950x is why my board says it has PCI-E 4.0??? Also to my understanding is that even if at X8 or X16 it doesn't matter. Doesn't change speeds or anything that is noticeable. So you won't get a boost to gaming or anything.


----------



## wave7wave

Cellar Dweller said:


> WOW. That is all weird because I didn't even know that Crosshair VI Hero was PCI-Express 4.0? Here is mine.
> 
> View attachment 2480031
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480032
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480033
> 
> 
> I have a 3950x CPU and a 1080Ti Video card. To my knowledge though if you use the M2 slot or even one of the other PCI-E slots the graphics becomes x8? Wonder if since I have the 3950x is why my board says it has PCI-E 4.0??? Also to my understanding is that even if at X8 or X16 it doesn't matter. Doesn't change speeds or anything that is noticeable. So you won't get a boost to gaming or anything.


You have PCI-e v. 3.0 and everything works correctly (different from my configuration).


----------



## Cellar Dweller

Yeah but look at the CPU-Z Bus Specs it shows PCI-E 4.0 which is what is weird compared to your picture.


----------



## csf22able

Cellar Dweller said:


> That is all weird because I didn't even know that Crosshair VI Hero was PCI-Express 4.0? Here is mine.


it has with old ryzen's too in some old bios (official), then they removed this feature from bios, PCI-E 4.0 really works on this board, but seems they moved feature to Zen2\Zen3 only, i saw that with Zen2 CPU's. Doesn't work with old zen's
PCI-E 4.0 is a part of on-CPU controller


----------



## csf22able

Cellar Dweller said:


> To my knowledge though if you use the M2 slot


then nothing will change for PCI-E x16 slot, i have M2 device and videocard is working at 16x PCI-E 3.0 (ryzen 2600)


----------



## cbjaust

wave7wave said:


> View attachment 2479992
> 
> PCI-Express 3.0 Current Link Width - x8 (always). I am using a GTX 680 graphics card. If anyone is using nVidia's GTX 6XX or AMD's HD 7XXX graphics cards with this motherboard, please share if you have the same problem. Or do you even have such a problem with other video cards?


Works fine for me with a GTX 670, here's an example:








cbjaust`s 3DMark - Fire Strike score: 7957 marks with a GeForce GTX 670


----------



## overpower

Cellar Dweller said:


> Yeah but look at the CPU-Z Bus Specs it shows PCI-E 4.0 which is what is weird compared to your picture.


Incorrect information. It's pci-e 3 and even you gpu is pci e 3rd gen


----------



## mnc

I'm currently waiting for 5600X so I've flashed Pro4 bios to my C6H. Had to raise timings on my RAMs to work (from 14-14-14-34 to 16-16-16-34) otherwise it wouldn't work at 3200MHz.
I have m.2 slot with NVMe for system and additional PCIe is occupied by another NVMe through adapter and that's crippling my graphics card to 3.0 X 8 - I wonder if that's a massive performance hit...


----------



## Cellar Dweller

mnc said:


> I wonder if that's a massive performance hit...


Supposedly it doesn't make a difference.


----------



## herericc

8GT/S is full speed 16x link PCIE3 speed.

It is concerning that you're only seeing 8x (not 8GT)... I was having a similar issue with my old PC case - the case was actually out of spec enough that when I screwed in the GPU all the way it would report 8 lanes being connected rather than 16. Might be worth re-seating the GPU and trying to screw it in a bit lighter than before?

Regardless, unless you have a 3090 or something I doubt you'd ever be able to tell a difference in gameplay. Even then, with a 1800x your CPU would be the bottleneck long before you PCIE bandwidth to the GPU.

In a ×16 (16-lane) slot:
1.0 8b/10b 2.5 GT/s 2 Gbit/s (250 MB/s) 32 Gbit/s (4 GB/s)
2.0 8b/10b 5 GT/s 4 Gbit/s (500 MB/s) 64 Gbit/s (8 GB/s)
3.0 128b/130b 8 GT/s 7.877 Gbit/s (984.6 MB/s) 126.031 Gbit/s (15.754 GB/s)
4.0 128b/130b 16 GT/s 15.754 Gbit/s (1969.2 MB/s) 252.062 Gbit/s (31.508 GB/s)


----------



## wave7wave

herericc said:


> 8GT/S is full speed 16x link PCIE3 speed.
> 
> It is concerning that you're only seeing 8x (not 8GT)... I was having a similar issue with my old PC case - the case was actually out of spec enough that when I screwed in the GPU all the way it would report 8 lanes being connected rather than 16. Might be worth re-seating the GPU and trying to screw it in a bit lighter than before?
> 
> Regardless, unless you have a 3090 or something I doubt you'd ever be able to tell a difference in gameplay. Even then, with a 1800x your CPU would be the bottleneck long before you PCIE bandwidth to the GPU.
> 
> In a ×16 (16-lane) slot:
> 1.0 8b/10b 2.5 GT/s 2 Gbit/s (250 MB/s) 32 Gbit/s (4 GB/s)
> 2.0 8b/10b 5 GT/s 4 Gbit/s (500 MB/s) 64 Gbit/s (8 GB/s)
> 3.0 128b/130b 8 GT/s 7.877 Gbit/s (984.6 MB/s) 126.031 Gbit/s (15.754 GB/s)
> 4.0 128b/130b 16 GT/s 15.754 Gbit/s (1969.2 MB/s) 252.062 Gbit/s (31.508 GB/s)


It has no effect now. But it can make a difference. Example: Radeon RX 5500 XT with 4GB on PCI Express 3.0 only systems. In any case, this is not normal, as is Asus's attitude towards the BIOS for the CROSSHAIR VI HERO.


----------



## mnc

Well I have 6900 XT that will be coupled with 5600X this weekend. However this is just a 'temporary' solution until Zen4 arrives


----------



## herericc

wave7wave said:


> It has no effect now. But it can make a difference. Example: Radeon RX 5500 XT with 4GB on PCI Express 3.0 only systems. In any case, this is not normal, as is Asus's attitude towards the BIOS for the CROSSHAIR VI HERO.


For me, it was a physical issue where my GPU wasn't seated properly. I suspect that's what other people are having trouble with too. 
Flip your case on it's side, and let the GPU sit with just gravity in the slot, and see if the issue persists.


----------



## wave7wave

herericc said:


> For me, it was a physical issue where my GPU wasn't seated properly. I suspect that's what other people are having trouble with too.
> Flip your case on it's side, and let the GPU sit with just gravity in the slot, and see if the issue persists.


This problem is not limited to me. 








ROG Crosshair VI overclocking thread


PCI-Express 3.0 Current Link Width - x8 (always). I am using a GTX 680 graphics card. If anyone is using nVidia's GTX 6XX or AMD's HD 7XXX graphics cards with this motherboard, please share if you have the same problem. Or do you even have such a problem with other video cards?




www.overclock.net





Someone may not notice it at all. I already checked all this when I noticed this problem more than a year ago.


----------



## csf22able

mnc said:


> Well I have 6900 XT that will be coupled with 5600X this weekend. However this is just a 'temporary' solution until Zen4 arrives


C6H may work using PCI-E 4.0,Zen2\3 have own PCI-E 4.0 controller, not sure if it works with Asrock bios


https://external-preview.redd.it/NW_Ebho_yT99KY7w7V5H6pnfYiEkVwKJ3lHGRjEZ9CY.jpg?auto=webp&s=7ef2bd428be44cb766ebcb2152f4cc19c5d38731











Ryzen 3000 Memory / Fabric (X370/X470/X570)


Thanks for the Information.I have a 4000kit waiting to try on Ryzen 5 3600x. I only game so I expect DDR4 CL14 3200Mhz still might be within a couple % compared to DDR4 CL16 3600Mhz/DDR4 CL18 4000Mhz




www.overclock.net




(c) Elmor: It should work just as well on X370 as on X470, depending on the trace layout of the specific board. I don't think it was ever said that it would be blocked, just not officially supported.


----------



## mnc

csf22able said:


> C6H may work using PCI-E 4.0,Zen2\3 have own PCI-E 4.0 controller, not sure if it works with Asrock bios
> 
> 
> https://external-preview.redd.it/NW_Ebho_yT99KY7w7V5H6pnfYiEkVwKJ3lHGRjEZ9CY.jpg?auto=webp&s=7ef2bd428be44cb766ebcb2152f4cc19c5d38731


But to my understanding I need to have ASrock bios to use Ryzen 5600X on C6H, right?


----------



## csf22able

mnc said:


> But to my understanding I need to have ASrock bios to use Ryzen 5600X on C6H, right?


yes, no idea if Asrock bios have limitations for Gen4 support.Amd ask ODM's to remove Gen4 from bioses for old chipsets and boards
with C6H PCI-E 16x Gen3 maintained by CPU controller only, Zen2\3 have PCi-E gen4 controller but bioses may have software limitations or\and PCB layouts


----------



## Nephelae

wave7wave said:


> This problem is not limited to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROG Crosshair VI overclocking thread
> 
> 
> PCI-Express 3.0 Current Link Width - x8 (always). I am using a GTX 680 graphics card. If anyone is using nVidia's GTX 6XX or AMD's HD 7XXX graphics cards with this motherboard, please share if you have the same problem. Or do you even have such a problem with other video cards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone may not notice it at all. I already checked all this when I noticed this problem more than a year ago.


So problems with the PCIe slots are common with this board? Since I bought the board mine has had a slow degradation of the first PCIe slot. Gotten to the point where I have to sometimes wiggle the card on boot to get it to make proper contact otherwise I get no display out, Other times I'll actually just get no sensor readings for somethings. Tested multiple cards that are known working and all do the same thing.


----------



## csf22able

never had such problems with any GPU-card, have M2 slot busy, PCI-E x1 occupied for sound card, PCI-E 3.0 x16 for video
i had x8 on main slot only when i put any PCI-E card to second PCIe 3.0 slot (it switches to dual x8+x8 mode)


----------



## mnc

I've just noticed that my second NVMe disk connected to PCIe x16 is not visible after flashing Pro4 bios.

Have someone flashed Pro4 and then was able to go back to C6H bios?
AFUDOS spits error 46 _"Error_: _problem_ getting flash information" so I'm assuming that extracting C6H rom via UEFITool is not working as it worked for Pro4.

I need to flash that bios to copy data from that drive and I've lost flashback function (button on the back of mobo with bios image on usb stick).

Thanks for any help


----------



## csf22able

mnc said:


> Have someone flashed Pro4 and then was able to go back to C6H bios?


use flashback, copy C6H.CAP to usb-flashdrive and press flashback button
or you can reconnect your 2nd nvme to another PCIE slot


----------



## mnc

csf22able said:


> use flashback


It doesn't work. I guess that functionality is programmed in C6H bios, but after flashing Pro4 it's not there anymore...




csf22able said:


> or you can reconnect your 2nd nvme to another PCIE slot


This actually did the trick, wasn't expecting it to start working but it does  No need to flash C6H bios anymore  Thanks


----------



## csf22able

mnc said:


> It doesn't work. I guess that functionality is programmed in C6H bios, but after flashing Pro4 it's not there anymore...


flashback button always work, it's not part of the bios, you just need to insert usb-drive to a certain usb port named BIOS and then press flashback button and hold for 5sec , then release and wait until lit goes off
it's always possible to flashback original bios no matter what

C6H have much more ports than Asrock board, 4 (of 12) usb ports on back panel doesn't work for me, 2 (of 8) Sata ports doesn't work either. Asrock bios brings some limitations but we have nothing better for Zen3. There is Biostar bios from x470 board which works fine with all ports supported but CPU voltage control doesn't work with that bios, so CPU performance is on absolute stock, and since no voltage control - other things like PBO, CO, undervolting will not work properly too.

Asrock bios shows good perfomance results and with future AGESA update (1200) it will be even better


----------



## wave7wave

I understand that I can flash BIOS from Biostar X470GTA using the flashback button. Do I just need to rename X47BG201.BST to C6H.CAP? Will I be able to return to 7901 from Asus later?


----------



## csf22able

wave7wave said:


> I understand that I can flash BIOS from Biostar X470GTA using the flashback button. Do I just need to rename X47BG201.BST to C6H.CAP? Will I be able to return to 7901 from Asus later?


you can flash to Biostar via afudos, and flash back to Asus via C6H.CAP (flashback button)


----------



## wave7wave

csf22able said:


> you can flash to Biostar via afudos, and flash back to Asus via C6H.CAP (flashback button)


I realized that I need to create a bootable USB flash drive with AFUDOS (3.05.04) and the BIOS file. Before that, do I need to do something with the X47BG201.BST? Just rename to bios.rom? And command? 
AFUDOS bios.rom


----------



## overpower

Nvidia will release tomorrow the rebar drivers, and I expect gpu vendors to share the bios too.
I might get the gigabyte x570 ultra after all. Not that I will see major performance gain by having gen 4 and rebar available, but I also like to have the WiFi, extra m2 to remove some of my hdds and to get rid the asus crapware


----------



## csf22able

wave7wave said:


> I realized that I need to create a bootable USB flash drive with AFUDOS (3.05.04) and the BIOS file. Before that, do I need to do something with the X47BG201.BST? Just rename to bios.rom? And command?
> AFUDOS bios.rom


AFUDOS bios.rom /gan


----------



## wave7wave

csf22able said:


> AFUDOS bios.rom /gan


After flashing and resetting the settings, I still could not boot into operating systems. Windows 7/10 either got stuck at the boot screen or got a blue screen. Ubuntu would go to the GRUB menu and shut down.


----------



## csf22able

wave7wave said:


> After flashing and resetting the settings, I still could not boot into operating systems. Windows 7/10 either got stuck at the boot screen or got a blue screen. Ubuntu would go to the GRUB menu and shut down.


what CPU you are using
anyway, everyone who used Biostar bios had no issues no matter of CPU, something wrong with your rig


----------



## wave7wave

csf22able said:


> what CPU you are using
> anyway, everyone who used Biostar bios had no issues no matter of CPU, something wrong with your rig


Ryzen 1800X


----------



## csf22able

load optimized defaults for example via bios menu


----------



## wave7wave

csf22able said:


> load optimized defaults for example via bios menu


Yes. I did it. I wanted to try this BIOS from Biostar to see if my graphics card would run in x16 mode.


----------



## csf22able

wave7wave said:


> Yes. I did it. I wanted to try this BIOS from Biostar to see if my graphics card would run in x16 mode.


the problem is not bios, the problem is on-CPU controller or with a graphic card


----------



## wave7wave

csf22able said:


> the problem is not bios, the problem is on-CPU controller or with a graphic card


This cannot be stated with certainty. I wanted to boot into some operating system to test.


----------



## csf22able

try bootable usb flashdrive with Windows on it, we have ppl with Zen1, Zen1+, Zen2, Zen3 and no one had problems to boot with Biostar or Asrock bios, both NVME and SATA boot works fine for others, no idea what's wrong in your situation


----------



## wave7wave

csf22able said:


> try bootable usb flashdrive with Windows on it, we have ppl with Zen1, Zen1+, Zen2, Zen3 and no one had problems to boot with Biostar or Asrock bios, both NVME and SATA boot works fine for others, no idea what's wrong in your situation


Yes. Maybe I'll make a live usb from Ubuntu. Maybe I'll try again. It seemed to me that with these BIOS from Biostar, the system booted much faster.


----------



## vasko469

Is there any chance of Asus releasing a zen 3 compatible bios for the c6h any time soon? 

If not how hard would it be for us to mod zen 3 into last asus bios for the c6h?


----------



## csf22able

vasko469 said:


> Is there any chance of Asus releasing a zen 3 compatible bios for the c6h any time soon?


no chance



vasko469 said:


> If not how hard would it be for us to mod zen 3 into last asus bios for the c6h?


very hard, we tried


----------



## csf22able

@wave7wave check UEFI\Legacy mode in BIOS, if you boot disk is MBR type then you have to use Legacy Mode, if it's GPT disk then set UEFI mode in bios, otherwise it won't boot


----------



## tivook

csf22able said:


> no chance
> 
> 
> very hard, we tried


Soon is probably a no chance yes, in the future who knows. Maybe someone will finally wake up at asus one day.


----------



## 1nterceptor

tivook said:


> Soon is probably a no chance yes, in the future who knows. Maybe someone will finally wake up at asus one day.


I woulden't bet on it, no way... This story is finished if you ask Asus, the only thing keeping it alive is us...


----------



## Brko

tivook said:


> Soon is probably a no chance yes, in the future who knows. Maybe someone will finally wake up at asus one day.


Asus killed and buried X370/B350 boards. Thats it. No more. The end.

As you can see, there is not a single MBO maker who release official support for Zen3 on 300 boards.

Gigabyte have testing engineering BIOSes about which l wrote in november 2020 (and was covered by every single E-zine) but never release them further than those people who do testing for them. My source never got permission to show or distribute them.

MSI, AFAIK, does not have any BIOSes, leaked, engineering or whatsoever. Biostar same as MSI.

Only ASRock leaked engineering testing BIOSes for 300 boards, but they are not bug/trouble-free.

So, only thing is, and of course who can accept it, this crossflashing X470 BIOSes from other ODMs. For me, that hassle was not something l would do now (10 years ago l wouldnt mind), but now l opted for new board. 
You can run Zen3 on C6H, but you can stop hoping that Asus will relase zen3 support bios for it. In 5 days time, this board will celebrate its 4th birthday so, thats it for 300 chipsets.


----------



## csf22able

another thing is that Zen4 will not come soon, i heard there will be something like Zen3+ at the end of year, AMD won't hurry with Zen4 'cause Intel sucks very hard. No competition = big prices, old technologies. And they not even released a full set of budget Zen3 CPU's, so i guess Zen3 will get a very looooong life cycle in 2021-2022
and when Zen4 come out there will be expensive boards, expensive memory, expensive CPU's. You won't gonna buy it in 2022 for sure =)
+ AMD's marketing going crazy these days, they want more and more money for every function they add. Who knows, maybe in 2022 Intel will be fast and cheap as a DDR5-based platform.
if you need good CPU's for gaming, work, rendering - buy Zen3 now, until madness took over AMD's marketers


----------



## Kildar




----------



## Denvys5

Kildar said:


> View attachment 2480441


The more we punch, the more bettah


----------



## Nephelae

So I got a 5600x. Flashed my C6E to the Asrock B450 bios. Its now running great! Lost 4 usb ports and fan control but other than that its perfectly stable.


----------



## XLNT1337

Nephelae said:


> So I got a 5600x. Flashed my C6E to the Asrock B450 bios. Its now running great! Lost 4 usb ports and fan control but other than that its perfectly stable.


I kinda want to do the same thing. What about the software? Does Aura and the audio work? Which USBs won't work anymore and do the frontpanel usb(-C)/audio connectors work? 
Thanks


----------



## csf22able

Nephelae said:


> So I got a 5600x. Flashed my C6E to the Asrock B450 bios. Its now running great! Lost 4 usb ports and fan control but other than that its perfectly stable.


that's ok, i've also lost 4 ports on C6H with asrock, but asus have 12 of them on back panel, too much for me =)
what's max overclock results? mhz (all cores), cpu-z, cinebench r20, need for our statistics in google document



XLNT1337 said:


> Which USBs won't work anymore and do the frontpanel usb(-C)/audio connectors work?


4 usb's on the top of the back panel, but fronts\onboard are ok
aura doesn't work and led control either, but what's funny - 2digit Q-post led works correctly, didn't test the audio though, i have Asus xonar stx as audio device


----------



## XLNT1337

csf22able said:


> 4 usb's on the top of the back panel, but fronts\onboard are ok
> aura doesn't work and led control either, but what's funny - 2digit Q-post led works correctly, didn't test the audio though, i have Asus xonar stx as audio device


Thank you. What about the led on the I/O shield then. Is it always on? red? 
I mean I got a rgb and fan controller for my system so that's fine. I'm a bit worried about sensors tho. Is there anything else weird? will my aio pump work fine etc. ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## csf22able

XLNT1337 said:


> What about the led on the I/O shield then


green, that leds work with any bios as far i seen, 2 digit q-post doesn't work correctly with biostar but fine with asrock for some reason



XLNT1337 said:


> I mean I got a rgb and fan controller for my system so that's fine.


that's great 



XLNT1337 said:


> I'm a bit worried about sensors tho. Is there anything else weird?


system can't see on-board sensors (to be precise, it shows no SuperIO controller even in OS), but sensors of specific devices works fine, like CPU, GPU, storage drives and so on
but it's better than badly working ITE chip with biostar bios, Asrock IO driver doesn't interfere with internal CPU IO-control (voltage, temp and so on). On the other side you can't control DRAM voltage (it's always at stock values from internal jedec data of ram module)



XLNT1337 said:


> will my aio pump work fine etc. ?


it should


----------



## XLNT1337

thanks a lot. I was considering buying a new mainboard as well but i got no use for the c6h then so it would be a waste. I'll try the Asrock Bios then.
I didnt mean the green led I meant the Crosshair Logo and the stripe which are usually red by default. Or are we talking about the same thing? 

Hmm about DRAM voltage: if it's 1.35v it should be fine. I'm running 3200 MT/s only

It's a shame that we can't isolate the zen3 part of bios and implant it into an Asus C6H bios


----------



## mnc

XLNT1337 said:


> Hmm about DRAM voltage: if it's 1.35v it should be fine. I'm running 3200 MT/s only


I've flashed B450 on C6H, but had to increase my RAM timings or it would default to 2400MHz (I have 3200 MHZ CL14, but need to run them on CL16 timings)




XLNT1337 said:


> will my aio pump work fine etc. ?


I have AIO installed and it works just fine. However I had to connect my pump with micro-usb to USB-A to the back of the board instead of the usb header, but that's Kraken issue. It was working fine with the usb 2.0 header connection on Corsair H100i


----------



## XLNT1337

mnc said:


> I've flashed B450 on C6H, but had to increase my RAM timings or it would default to 2400MHz (I have 3200 MHZ CL14, but need to run them on CL16 timings)


So do you have 1.2V oder 1.35V with the asrock bios? i got 3200 cl 16 ram trident z



mnc said:


> I have AIO installed and it works just fine. However I had to connect my pump with micro-usb to USB-A to the back of the board instead of the usb header, but that's Kraken issue. It was working fine with the usb 2.0 header connection on Corsair H100i


Okay I have the Kraken X62


----------



## mnc

It's running on 1.35 V, no issues there but wouldn't boot on CL14.

I have Kraken Z73 - couldn't set up the cooler display initially. But yesterday I've swapped the case and once it was installed connected to usb port at the back it is working now connected to header, so I didn't have to apply that workaround


----------



## jamarinas

mnc said:


> It's running on 1.35 V, no issues there but wouldn't boot on CL14.


We're you able to verify that the memory is actually receiving 1.35V?

I think setting it using XMP profile might not be enough to control the memory voltage since manual memory voltage control is not possible. That might be the reason why you need to increase you CAS latency to get a faster memory clock.


----------



## Pilotasso

AMD will be releasing resizable BAR support on AMD 3000 series CPU's, but not for 300 series motherboards lol. Another slap in the face.

Source: AMD to enable Smart Access Memory (Resizable BAR) on Ryzen 3000 processors - VideoCardz.com


----------



## csf22able

we have it working via crossflash, just need for updated agesa


----------



## Pilotasso

csf22able said:


> we have it working via crossflash, just need for updated agesa


Commendable all of your efforts in the crossflashing subject. I have been watching it, but everything needs to work, USB, NVME and fan control, or I will be unable to make the switch, including a new processor (curently rocking a 3900X and willing to go for 5950X).


----------



## residentour

Latest Asrock Agesa 1.2.0.0 Bioses for X570 and B550 can activate Re-Size BAR on Ryzen 3000 series. I can confirm it works on B550 Phantom and Ryzen 3800x combination on my pal's pc.
Just we need ASrock to release to B450 & X470 series.


----------



## Karagra

What is the best custom bios to use on this board atm? My girlfriends VI Hero keeps randomly getting stuck frozen then will resume. (using 7901 atm)


----------



## csf22able

Pilotasso said:


> it, but everything needs to work, USB, NVME and fan control, or I will be unable to make the switch, including a new processor (curently rocking a 3900X and willing to go for 5950X).


that would never happen with crossflashed bios, buy a new board or forget about zen3 and SAM


----------



## csf22able

Karagra said:


> What is the best custom bios to use on this board atm?


asrock b450 pro


----------



## Karagra

csf22able said:


> asrock b450 pro


I can't seem to figure out how to get this to flash.. Is there a link to a guide for the steps?


----------



## csf22able

Karagra said:


> I can't seem to figure out how to get this to flash.. Is there a link to a guide for the steps?


easy, create bootable dos usb flashdrive
download bios from asrock website, rename to bios.rom
download afudos from here - https://xeon-e5450.ru/wp-content/pl...d=fYlu9FvS3TQbLZ02wf4EQWnRhV6V9Y01SMa9M5i1Ntk
unpack afudos.exe then copy afudos.exe and bios.rom to bootable usb drive
start up the system from usb drive and type: 
afudos bios.rom /gan


----------



## Karagra

Scratch that.. everything is working thank you!


----------



## Cellar Dweller

Well I read yesterday that they are releasing SAM for 3000 series CPU. Since CH6 still supports these CPU they should release one last bios to at least enable it on x370 motherboards. This is also known as the Resizable BAR. 








AMD is bringing Smart Access Memory’s frame rate boosts to Ryzen 3000 processors


The Resizable BAR has been lowered.




www.theverge.com





Of course we all know that Asus has dropped complete support for the CH6 but the board does support 3000 series CPU so why would they also not allow or implement this feature into a new at least BETA BIOS. Many owners have 3000 series processors on the mobo along with the newer video cards that could take advantage of this.


----------



## Denvys5

Cellar Dweller said:


> Well I read yesterday that they are releasing SAM for 3000 series CPU.


Only for 5xx chipsets, from footnotes of this presentation


----------



## Pilotasso

is for 400 and 500 series chipsets


----------



## mito1172

We were deceived very nicely by buying 1000 serial amd.


----------



## Karagra

mito1172 said:


> We were deceived very nicely by buying 1000 serial amd.


This might be a hated response by a good amount of people but when I bought my Crosshair VI Hero originally I knew not to expect 100% support on new features 4 years later.. I bought a x370 then bought a x570. Girlfriend now how my ancient Crosshair VI hero and I now use my Impact VIII.


----------



## SJones

I have been following this thread on and off for a while now - I like many others have an c6h and would love to upgrade to the 5000 cpu's.

So reading a bit over the last few pages the support looks to be none existant and looks to be hard to get a bios crossflashed to work with everything.

The question I have, and from my extremely limited experence in the past - cant we look at the respective ch6 and any (all) 450/470 boards bioses (official / beta) for cpu compatibility changes only?
Once determined where the cpu compatability changes are found we then merge those codes (removing say 1st& 2nd gen cpur support to free up memory) into the official ch6 (as we know where the cpu support is in that... hopefully at that point) - essentially mashing the bioses together.

the reason i bring this idea up is two fold - first is amd saying they cant support the code for all cpu models on the 3xx boards bios memory - so unless they would have to modify the 1st gen bios support to work with their later agesa code set then it _should_ be a case of adding the cpu support ocde (unless anyone knows that 1st gen cpu support code was changed to support 2nd and 3rd gen on the 3xx boards)

second point was waaaaayyyyy back when I had an nVidia nForce 790i ultra mobo - I came up against a similar issue there too with ram support where ASUS (surprise..) limited the ram support to 8GB (even if you populated all 4 channels with 4GB) while the EVGA version had support for 16GB - crossflashing worked again to a point but I lost sound on the external pcie audio card... BUT we get to the point to why I am explaining all of this, at the time I searched around and I saw mention of someone looking to do what I proposed above - merging two bioses together to get the ram limit to the 16GB on the ASUS board - he was asking if anyone was interested in such a mod at the time but I found out too late and he had given that board away.

After speaking to a programmer at the time he did explain that this would be rather hard to do and out of the scope of his ability. So the above I know is a wild shot and not an easy thing but would it be possible and using that line of thought anyone know of someonw with the (l33t) skills to do something like that for this community?


----------



## SJones

For everyone who is complaining at asus for lack of support I get it to a point... However upon the 1st gen ryzen release AMD had always stated they only planned to support 3 generations on the 3xx boards... they did that and you know what, it was great for that time - I am indiferent to ASUS for not supporting the c6h, on one hand the board did what it was supposed to do and minus the RAM support early on (but thats not just asus) the board has been rock solid so I cant fault them there - on the other hand I cant exactly praise them as it has been shown its possible to run the 5000 series on it and would of put asus in a lot of peoples good books if they had added official support.

At the end of the day this was more down to AMD so yes I wouldnt go recommending ASUS to everyone out there but also wouldnt go bashing them too much.


----------



## GeorgeKps

SJones said:


> For everyone who is complaining at asus for lack of support I get it to a point... However upon the 1st gen ryzen release AMD had always stated they only planned to support 3 generations on the 3xx boards... they did that and you know what, it was great for that time - I am indiferent to ASUS for not supporting the c6h, on one hand the board did what it was supposed to do and minus the RAM support early on (but thats not just asus) the board has been rock solid so I cant fault them there - on the other hand I cant exactly praise them as it has been shown its possible to run the 5000 series on it and would of put asus in a lot of peoples good books if they had added official support.
> 
> At the end of the day this was more down to AMD so yes I wouldnt go recommending ASUS to everyone out there but also wouldnt go bashing them too much.


Personally, after the whole experience i got with Asus [bad driver support (Asus D2X), horrible horrible software support (Aura sync, Claymore Armoury II and eventually Armoury Crate) and even more arrogant/smug/unprofessional forum moderators attitude) i will never buy Asus again or suggest the company's products to anyone. I thought Creative had really bad support. Asus seems to have topped them.

I've been using Asus for years on (i'm typing this from my Asus laptop now) and its products are great. What's far from great is its after sales support. And being at an age where i DO give a damn about it (support), the Asus products i own will be the last products i'll ever own again from them. It's a personal thing and it all depends how much you can stand such an attitude. There are some (myself included) who can't anymore.


----------



## csf22able

SJones said:


> only planned to support 3 generations on the 3xx boards...


Zen1, Zen2, and Zen3, right? 
AMD promised "no Zen2 support" for a320 chipset motherboards, but all ODM's made a bios anyway 
Asrock made bioses for x\b\a300series with Zen3 support
the problem is not what they promised, problem is the fact they lying all the time, including statement about 16mb bios, while some x570 and b550 boards have 16mb bios, many x470\b450 have 16mb bios and they all got support for Zen3
how can we trust them after all?


----------



## mito1172

Karagra said:


> This might be a hated response by a good amount of people but when I bought my Crosshair VI Hero originally I knew not to expect 100% support on new features 4 years later.. I bought a x370 then bought a x570. Girlfriend now how my ancient Crosshair VI hero and I now use my Impact VIII.


wrong idea.


----------



## SJones

csf22able said:


> Zen1, Zen2, and Zen3, right?
> AMD promised "no Zen2 support" for a320 chipset motherboards, but all ODM's made a bios anyway
> Asrock made bioses for x\b\a300series with Zen3 support
> the problem is not what they promised, problem is the fact they lying all the time, including statement about 16mb bios, while some x570 and b550 boards have 16mb bios, many x470\b450 have 16mb bios and they all got support for Zen3
> how can we trust them after all?


AFAIK 5xx series boards dont support gen 1? so take that code out and replace with gen 4 support - they dont need to support gen 5 as that will be a new sockdet? so why add more than 16mb?



GeorgeKps said:


> Personally, after the whole experience i got with Asus [bad driver support (Asus D2X), horrible horrible software support (Aura sync, Claymore Armoury II and eventually Armoury Crate) and even more arrogant/smug/unprofessional forum moderators attitude) i will never buy Asus again or suggest the company's products to anyone. I thought Creative had really bad support. Asus seems to have topped them.
> 
> I've been using Asus for years on (i'm typing this from my Asus laptop now) and its products are great. What's far from great is its after sales support. And being at an age where i DO give a damn about it (support), the Asus products i own will be the last products i'll ever own again from them. It's a personal thing and it all depends how much you can stand such an attitude. There are some (myself included) who can't anymore.


I suppose its who you know at this point, I havent used their forums much so cant comment on that, however I did have an ASUS GTX 580 back in the day, it had gone once before but on the last day of my warranty for it, it went again, from the previous time it had gone I had a contact at ASUS UK RMA - emailed that person and got a response asking for reciept on the same day, next day I got the RMA request accepted and they replaced the card (as it had gone EOL and no stock of that card they gave me a slight upgrade), no fuss. I have known other companies to make excuses being on the last day of the warrenty. For that reason I have recommended them in the past over other brands - but I have also heard a lot of people complain (especially here) about the forums and after sales support so I would probably put them more in the average catagory nowerdays.

However I would agree on their software... its below average... but I have never used it anyway, their AIsuite was crap but I just saw that as extra free stuff, core functionalty didnt change


----------



## kokobash

SJones said:


> AFAIK 5xx series boards dont support gen 1? so take that code out and replace with gen 4 support - they dont need to support gen 5 as that will be a new sockdet? so why add more than 16mb?


Ironically my B550 TUF board supports gen1 ryzen up to Zen3 while my beefier c6e is stuck with zen2. So the whole 300 series board can’t run Zen3 is a big BS.


----------



## csf22able

SJones said:


> AFAIK 5xx series boards dont support gen 1?


they do, x570 have such support, x470 and b450 either, some b550 boards (msi, asus) have it too (unofficially though)



SJones said:


> so why add more than 16mb?


AMD said that mobo's need 32mb for Zen3 support, that's why they won't add zen3 support to x370 lmao

anyway i'm waiting for Asrock b450 agesa 1.2.0.0 update, that may give this board 2nd life, SAM w\Zen2&3, PBO2, CO, bug fixes and everything for good Zen3 OC, 'cause C6H is absolutely capable to run this CPU's even with good overclock (just not extreme) results


----------



## topd

I have registered after reading a lot in the shade a greeting to all
So which bios asrock b450 is correct?
asrock b 450 pro 4?
or asrock b450 pro 4 r2.0?
I guess the latest version right?
i want to get ryzen 5000 in the future


----------



## csf22able

topd said:


> asrock b 450 pro 4?
> or asrock b450 pro 4 r2.0?


both, they are equal, r2.0 board from asrock have some minor hardware improvements over VRM but that doesn't affect bios anyway


----------



## topd

csf22able said:


> both, they are equal, r2.0 board from asrock have some minor hardware improvements over VRM but that doesn't affect bios anyway


thanks i am going to find a 5800x for my ch6


----------



## 1nterceptor

topd said:


> thanks i am going to find a 5800x for my ch6


IMO you would be better off with a cheaper B450/B550 mbo, less problems from the start and updates down the line...


----------



## tivook

I wouldn't be surprised if AMD, way waaaay down the road realised that hey, we can earn a ton of money if we allow 300 board owners to upgrade to 5000 series that are not selling anymore because they're outdated due to zen4 etc etc.

It's a business after all, and the main objective is to earn more money.

Wouldn't bet my life on it but I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## csf22able

1nterceptor said:


> IMO you would be better off with a cheaper B450/B550 mbo, less problems from the start and updates down the line...


not really, VRM+heatsink is a way better with C6H, so in terms of performance C6H have more chance to overpass cheap b450\b550 while overclock (and it will), Zen3 OC is not depend on chipset, it depends on VRM, cooling and silicon lottery, + agesa updates. Some b550 are throttling at stock under stress-tests\workloads and game tasks.
and there is no critical problems with C6H, system is absolutely stable and fast. I think cheap b450\b550 is a bad choice for fast Zen3 cpu's (maybe 5600x is the only exception 'cause it's not that hot and power consumption cpu among the line)
i've ordered 5600x for my PC, should be fine with C6H, wanna test OC capabilities, my RAM sticks can use 1.35V so i'll get 3200mhz for RAM, enough for me, and i don't need temps from mobo sensors 'cause i know that board have strong VRM, CPU temp is enough in that case.


----------



## Kyleboi76

Hi everyone
So am having issues with my pc turning completely off after 30 mins or soo after first boot but ones it shuts off and I go to turn it back on it instantly trips my power supply and the self test light on the ax1200i psu I have goes red but when I unplug the 24pin on the and then press the self test on the power supply its come up with a green light which means its fine anyone got any ideas on what it could be or what I can look for ?. Temps are all fine and I also put both the cpu and gpu under a stress test and it did not shut off until I was watching a YouTube vid.

Specs:
3900xt
crosshair vi hero
16gb 3600mhz ddr4
6900xt
2 x 360mm xe rads custom loop
ax1200i psu


----------



## csf22able

Kyleboi76 said:


> and the self test light on the ax1200i psu I have goes red but when I unplug the 24pin on the and then press the self test on the power supply its come up with a green light which means its fine anyone got any ideas on what it could be or what I can look for ?.


issue with PSU, it fails under long-time workload (broken capacitors), try another PSU


----------



## alasdairvfr

Kyleboi76 said:


> Hi everyone
> So am having issues with my pc turning completely off after 30 mins or soo after first boot but ones it shuts off and I go to turn it back on it instantly trips my power supply and the self test light on the ax1200i psu I have goes red but when I unplug the 24pin on the and then press the self test on the power supply its come up with a green light which means its fine anyone got any ideas on what it could be or what I can look for ?. Temps are all fine and I also put both the cpu and gpu under a stress test and it did not shut off until I was watching a YouTube vid.
> 
> Specs:
> 3900xt
> crosshair vi hero
> 16gb 3600mhz ddr4
> 6900xt
> 2 x 360mm xe rads custom loop
> ax1200i psu


Could be something up with the PSU or with motherboard, transient short or something. Is this something you can reproduce pretty regularly? I.E. cold boot - run for 30 min, shuts down, requires unplug - repeat?

Reseating power cables from PSU is a good start, re-mounting motherboard and ensuring use of correct standoffs & screws; make sure something doesn't short. Sometimes helps to have mobo on a clean nonconductive (wooden/antistatic) surface and test with gpu etc plugged in. Validates system does/nt function properly minus case as a variable.

PSU tester (not self-test but a proper test device) can identify a failing PSU. Warranty may be in order or toss it out if its OOW. Don't take apart a failing PSU, caps are dangerous af.


----------



## Kyleboi76

Yh I can get it to repeat time varies thoe longest its gone was 30mins. I rebuilt the entire pc around 3 weeks ago it has been fine until this morning when I tried to press the power button and it dis not turn on but all the lights on the board was.


----------



## Sturmer

Kyleboi76 said:


> Hi everyone
> So am having issues with my pc turning completely off after 30 mins or soo after first boot but ones it shuts off and I go to turn it back on it instantly trips my power supply and the self test light on the ax1200i psu I have goes red but when I unplug the 24pin on the and then press the self test on the power supply its come up with a green light which means its fine anyone got any ideas on what it could be or what I can look for ?. Temps are all fine and I also put both the cpu and gpu under a stress test and it did not shut off until I was watching a YouTube vid.
> 
> Specs:
> 3900xt
> crosshair vi hero
> 16gb 3600mhz ddr4
> 6900xt
> 2 x 360mm xe rads custom loop
> ax1200i psu


Just curious about your motherboard chipset temps?


----------



## jack1

Sturmer said:


> Just curious about your motherboard chipset temps?


 55-60 without fans gpu


----------



## csf22able

biostar released new bios


https://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=955#download


you can check SAM\Resize bar with Zen2 CPU
CPU voltage control is available via software (previously it was always at same value even with ryzen master)
XMP works fine for me, waiting for my Zen3 to test


----------



## residentour

Too bad X470 GT8 hasn't been updated with the new one. GTA had nasty PSU off>PSU on bug on Zen2 cpus for previous bioses but with the last 2 ones you cannot even POST. I tried this latest GTA and got 07 code after reset code F5. Unable to recover (tried all bios reset, little reset button on board, Bios battery draining) until flashback to Asus bios. 

BTW Asrock released Agesa 1.2.0.0 B450 Steel legend Bios which is not compaible with our board ( code 1A) . Our last hope B450 Pro 4 should be imminent  .


----------



## csf22able

Biostar is less agressive with CPU OC + fan control works fine and temps are nicer, and all usb's works fine
VDDCR SOC works via software, so DRAM OC is possible, i can change it manually in Ryzen Master. DRAM voltage works abnormally though, not sure it really work or not, but i can increase (at least) memory controller voltage, maybe that's why XMP works with Biostar
problem with bios Biostar is that sensors reading doesn't work correctly so you have no correct readings from IO, but you can manage some settings and voltages via software, they work according to HWI but you can't see it in BIOS, you can't read correct data from bios menu, but software allows to write some data (monitoring&reading is available via software only)
voltages have ~same offset as with Asrock bios (soc actual value is also slightly lower than nominal, even at stock)
overall it can OC correctly with a software which allows to ignore IO and work with voltages directly (ryzen master, zenstates, ctr and so on)
biostar bios have some heavy training while OC, something similar to C6H bios, long boot time and double reboots after new settings applied. System instantly power down if something goes wrong but then it's able to start normally

i didn't tried to change SOC via RM while Asrock bios crosflashed, but SOC voltage control doesn't work in Asrock bios (changes in menu won't apply to system), no either XMP


----------



## Nopaegas

csf22able said:


> Biostar is less agressive with CPU OC + fan control works fine and temps are nicer, and all usb's works fine
> VDDCR SOC works via software, so DRAM OC is possible, i can change it manually in Ryzen Master. DRAM voltage works abnormally though, not sure it really work or not, but i can increase (at least) memory controller voltage, maybe that's why XMP works with Biostar
> problem with bios Biostar is that sensors reading doesn't work correctly so you have no correct readings from IO, but you can manage some settings and voltages via software, they work according to HWI but you can't see it in BIOS, you can't read correct data from bios menu, but software allows to write some data (monitoring&reading is available via software only)
> voltages have ~same offset as with Asrock bios (soc actual value is also slightly lower than nominal, even at stock)
> overall it can OC correctly with a software which allows to ignore IO and work with voltages directly (ryzen master, zenstates, ctr and so on)
> biostar bios have some heavy training while OC, something similar to C6H bios, long boot time and double reboots after new settings applied. System instantly power down if something goes wrong but then it's able to start normally
> 
> i didn't tried to change SOC via RM while Asrock bios crosflashed, but SOC voltage control doesn't work in Asrock bios (changes in menu won't apply to system), no either XMP


So is the new Biostar bios the recommended one for this motherboard? I ordered a 5600x on the Amazon special but it won’t be delivered until mid to late April.


----------



## csf22able

Nopaegas said:


> So is the new Biostar bios the recommended one for this motherboard? I ordered a 5600x on the Amazon special but it won’t be delivered until mid to late April.


hard to say, Asrock and Biostar have own positive and negative sides in terms of overclocking. And i didn't test Asrock agesa 1.2.0.0 bios (not released yet, coming this month for asrock b450pro). I want to test PBO2 and Curve Optimizer, try undervolting and so on, there could be differences between those two bioses.
Also my test were made with ryzen 2600, i'll get 5600x next week and results could be different, especially with DRAM OC behaviour (i don't expect significant difference in CPU OC while using software tools like CTR or Ryzen Master)

Asrock is easy to use thing, fast boot time, simple bios, good CPU OC results. Negative points: need better cooling (bios tends for more agressive CPU OC), and DRAM OC could be more problematic comparing to Biostar, 4usb ports will not work, some sata and PCI-E slots too. Personally, i like Asrock bios more, maybe DRAM OC will be improved with new bios and i'll get access to vddrsoc voltage

Biostar is for more experience users, more controls and settings, OC is more safe (bios have internal protection algorithms), easier to unlock SAM\Resize bar, XMP is possible with some RAM sticks (not with any of course). Negative sides: CPU OC via bios is unusable, long boot time (heavy OC training), inconvenient sensors monitoring while OC (some have off values data and some are ok).

need more testing with Zen3+agesa 1.2.0.0.


----------



## pig666eon

hey guys

had enough of the lack of zen 3 support went and got a 3900x, anyone recommend the best bios for this? i know some older ones had gen 4 support but maybe the newer ones outright the benefits im not sure 

had nothing but trouble with my 1700x since day one and it needs to go, didnt really have time to use it with work and now that im at home and its just pissing me right off


----------



## csf22able

pig666eon said:


> anyone recommend the best bios for this?


latest official 7901 is the best for Zen2 cpu's


----------



## pig666eon

csf22able said:


> latest official 7901 is the best for Zen2 cpu's


sweet cheers thats the one im running now so it should be all good

does anyone remember all the crap we had with launch, temp spikes, stutters, memory issues ect ect? has this improved with zen 2 or am i just wasting my time with the board? cpu will be with me on monday, i can return it and just go x570. i didnt really want to have to do that with stocks being so bad but i really dont want to mess about any longer


----------



## csf22able

pig666eon said:


> has this improved with zen 2 or am i just wasting my time with the board?


it's good overall, you can overclock CPU without problems (DRAM OC is not that good though), but no SAM\ResizeBar support, i think Asus doesn't care about this board, so if you have money it's better to buy b550\x570 board


----------



## nonameuser

Hi @csf22able,

I purchased a 5800X to replace my 3900X after reading your comment.

A few questions here:
1. Which is the most stable BIOS for this board to support zen3?
2. If I flashed the Asrock BIOS as you recommended, which are the known issues it might bring? I know 4 of the USBs on the back won't work as you said, and is there any other issues? I mean is there any issues on the LAN or audio card etc.? 
3. Is it easy to flash back if there's any issue, i.e. the bios cannot boot etc, and how to flash back?

Thanks


----------



## Nagorak

Can you adjust DRAM voltage with the Asrock BIOS at all, even using Ryzen Master? Or is it just stuck at whatever XMP specifies (hopefully not suck at stock 1.2v)?


----------



## csf22able

nonameuser said:


> 1. Which is the most stable BIOS for this board to support zen3?


i recommend Asrock b450 pro4 bios, it will get update agesa 1.2.0.0 very soon



nonameuser said:


> If I flashed the Asrock BIOS as you recommended, which are the known issues it might bring? I know 4 of the USBs on the back won't work as you said, and is there any other issues? I mean is there any issues on the LAN or audio card etc.?











ASUS Crosshair VI Hero Crossflashing Database


ASUS C6H Crossflashing Database CROSSHAIR VI HERO Crossflashing Database SOURCE MOTHERBOARD,BIOS INFORMATION,FEATURE SUPPORT,OVERCLOCKING SUPPORT,CPU SUPPORT BRAND/CHIPSET,MODEL,SUPER I/O,AGESA,VERSION,SIZE,BOOT?,STORAGE,FANS,SENSORS,RESIZABLE BAR,CPU,MEMORY,Pre-ZEN (CZ/BR),ZEN (1000),ZEN/ZEN+ ...




docs.google.com




scroll down to Most recommended BIOSes for crossflashing, there are possible issues listed
there are no critical issues with hardware, LAN, audio, and other hardware works fine, even usb type-C and front USB connectros works fine, but i turned off 1 of 3 usb controllers to skip the message from windows about 4usb ports on back panel
board have 8 sata slots, but 2 of them will not work probably, M2 work fine, nvme supported, no fan control (better to have CPU cooling system with external speed control) for CPU and systems onboard fan ports.



nonameuser said:


> 3. Is it easy to flash back if there's any issue, i.e. the bios cannot boot etc, and how to flash back?


yes, it's easy, put original C6H.cap to flashdrive, use flashback port and button



Nagorak said:


> Can you adjust DRAM voltage with the Asrock BIOS at all, even using Ryzen Master?


there is no readings data from sensors for MEM VDDIO (dram voltage) and MEM VTT, they have NULL values, it's possible to write values via RM but you can check voltage only via probelt points on motherboard using multimeter, SOC is adjustable though. Agesa 1.2.0.0 should make improvements to memory controller, at least i'm able to use XMP with Biostar (which has new agesa)


----------



## csf22able

got my ryzen 5600x, now testing...
DIAGNOSTIC RESULTS
AMD Ryzen 5 5600X 6-Core Processor
CPU VID: 1115
CPU TEL: 1100
Max temperature: 65,6°
Energy efficient: 3,98
Your CPU is SILVER SAMPLE
Recomended values for overclocking (P1 profile):
Reference voltage: 1150 mV
Reference frequency: 4350 MHz
Recomended values for overclocking (P2 profile):
Reference voltage: 1300 mV
Reference frequency: 4600 MHz
Recomended values for undervolting:
Reference voltage: 1025 mV
Reference frequency: 4100 MHz


----------



## csf22able

XMP works fine without tuning, didn't try manual OC yet
don't be upset, results are typical for 5600x with such speed and timings, hope agesa 1.2.0.0 will make some improvements


----------



## nonameuser

csf22able said:


> XMP works fine without tuning, didn't try manual OC yet
> don't be upset, results are typical for 5600x with such speed and timings, hope agesa 1.2.0.0 will make some improvements


Looks nice, congrates! Is everything stable?

How about the onboard LAN and audio card? Are they both working?


----------



## csf22able

nonameuser said:


> Looks nice, congrates! Is everything stable?
> How about the onboard LAN and audio card? Are they both working?


yes, all fine, but CPU is more hotter than Zen+, i need better cooling system, i have only cheap gammax 400 and CPU easy go to 80-90 degrees under workload (without OC). I can't even test manual OC with such cooling.


----------



## topd

I already have the 5800x but I don't know whether to put bios asrock or biostar
although I think that having the fans controlled may be better than having to buy an external fan controller
Let's see if this 5800x doesn't come out very hot ...
I think the cryorig r1 will work very hard ...
I'm going to prepare the secondary pc just in case.
Although there are offers for msi b450 tomahawk max , do you recommend this board for 5800x oc strong?


----------



## csf22able

topd said:


> I already have the 5800x but I don't know whether to put bios asrock or biostar


both are good, Asrock tends to put more agressive clocks (boost) and bios is more easy to use, and i can control some voltage settings via bios as well



topd said:


> Although there are offers for msi b450 tomahawk max , do you recommend this board for 5800x oc strong?


it's good for autoboost (pbo and so on) but not for manual CPU OC i guess (should be good for dram OC though)


----------



## topd

Thank you


----------



## csf22able

i did manual OC (using CTR adjusted profile) with ryzen 5600x and got some good results, 1,3V @4650 (all cores), Cinebench R20 - 4671
table for comparison =)








CTR RYZEN 5 (ZEN3) STATS


CTR RYZEN 5 (ZEN3) STATS CTR RYZEN 5 (ZEN3) STATS (Current CTR version 2.0 RC3) * Real performance in Cinebench 20 is higher, CTR takes some resources from it ;) Date & Time,User name ,CPU name,Motherboard,Cinebench R20,VID voltage,PPT,CCD1,CTR ver.,Diag. voltage,Diag. frequency,CCD count,SMU ve...




docs.google.com




can't go higher in voltage 'cause CPU temp goes over 90 and Cinebench closes instantly, 4700 is unstable, results should be better with agesa 1.2.0.0, asrock bios have outdated SMU 56.30.00


----------



## nonameuser

csf22able said:


> both are good, Asrock tends to put more agressive clocks (boost) and bios is more easy to use, and i can control some voltage settings via bios as well


I checked your document, it is very helpful.

You mentioned the erp bug for Biostar BIOS, could you give a bit detail about the issue?

One more thing is I could not find X47AG201.BST file on Biostars' official website, where did you find this file?

Overall I feel that the bios for X470 GT8 is the most stable one comparing to others


----------



## csf22able

nonameuser said:


> Overall I feel that the bios for X470 GT8 is the most stable one comparing to others


GT8 have a bug with x8 on PCI16x slot for GPU (you can't get x16 speed), Erp is an option which is disabled by default, never use it though
the most stable is Asrock, Biostar sometimes have strange shutdowns on first start (but it's stable after booting up), even with safe settings (noticed with latest version of the bios), bios is more sensitive to values and so on, good for auto stock mode, but inconvenient for OC



nonameuser said:


> One more thing is I could not find X47AG201.BST file on Biostars' official website, where did you find this file?


that's old version, use newer one for GTA


https://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=955#download



for GT8 there is still beta, not a final version








Best motherboard manufacturers. Biostar provides various high quality motherboard gaming series, including am4 motherboa


Best motherboard manufacturers. Biostar provides various high quality motherboard gaming series, including am4 motherboard amd,



www.biostar.com.tw





-------------------------
tried OC with Ryzen Master, max OC is the same to CTR but RM have more options to play with, to be honest i like RM more (+max temp is 95C for RM, while CTR max is 90)


----------



## nonameuser

csf22able said:


> GT8 have a bug with x8 on PCI16x slot for GPU (you can't get x16 speed), Erp is an option which is disabled by default, never use it though
> the most stable is Asrock, Biostar sometimes have strange shutdowns on first start (but it's stable after booting up), even with safe settings (noticed with latest version of the bios), bios is more sensitive to values and so on, good for auto stock mode, but inconvenient for OC
> 
> 
> that's old version, use newer one for GTA
> 
> 
> https://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=955#download
> 
> 
> 
> for GT8 there is still beta, not a final version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best motherboard manufacturers. Biostar provides various high quality motherboard gaming series, including am4 motherboa
> 
> 
> Best motherboard manufacturers. Biostar provides various high quality motherboard gaming series, including am4 motherboard amd,
> 
> 
> 
> www.biostar.com.tw


Thanks for your detailed infomation. Stability is the most important thing to me.

The only thing I don't like on Asrock is that it is missing the PWM.

Does it mean that the fan would be always very loud?


----------



## pig666eon

Hey guys need some input here if possible im losing it

Pc took a wobbler the other day and I'm still trying to sort it out. Its always has a issue wince day one that it would randomly shut off but recently its been getting worse, no bsod just black screen along with windows time drifting. I could not reproduce the shut down regardless how much I stressed it out

I changed the ram a few months ago to a 3600mhz kit running at 3000mhz, when the pc shut down for good the other day its giving straight to f9/0d. One stick is heating up very fast to non touchable temps. If I put back in my old kit I can only post with one stick and boot but it also randomly shuts down

I'm getting error 8, f9, 0d, 31, 63, 07, and if I put in my 3600 ram I'm going straight to f9 to aa with no video output 

All drives are disconnected, bios has been reflashed, cpu reseated, gpu in different slots, ram tested in every combination and as of this moment the board lights up but nothing will get it to start up, this happened yesterday also and just worked some time later. I dont believe its the power supply because I've monitored and logged last week of every stress test and didn't see anything abnormal but it still can't be ruled out

I have a 3900x coming to me tomorrow but I'm leaning towards this board being ****ed. I cant find much about this exact situation online but do you think I'm right on this or possibly the cpu has given up? 

Any input on experience would be appreciated, I just can't think anymore ive been 2 days with **** all sleep trying to figure it out need a fresh set of eyes on it thanks in advance


----------



## csf22able

nonameuser said:


> Does it mean that the fan would be always very loud?


no, in my case always at minimum value



nonameuser said:


> The only thing I don't like on Asrock is that it is missing the PWM.


yep, that limits OC and i need to use external PWM-controller


----------



## nonameuser

csf22able said:


> no, in my case always at minimum value
> 
> 
> yep, that limits OC and i need to use external PWM-controller


Sounds not too bad, quiet is always better than loud.. lol

I bought a 5800X which is the hottest model within zen3 family... Hope the D15 can work properly lol


----------



## csf22able

does anyone now how to create UEFI boot flashdrive with command-line only? i've tried to format with rufus but no EFI\boot folder there, is it nessesary to have iso-file?
i see from here Ryzen BIOS mods + how to update BIOS correctly
but there is nothing about iso, and i can't load from drive without EFI\BOOT


----------



## Denvys5

csf22able said:


> does anyone now how to create UEFI boot flashdrive with command-line only? i've tried to format with rufus but no EFI\boot folder there, is it nessesary to have iso-file?
> i see from here Ryzen BIOS mods + how to update BIOS correctly
> but there is nothing about iso, and i can't load from drive without EFI\BOOT


Show your rufus settings. There should be no issues


----------



## csf22able

Denvys5 said:


> Show your rufus settings. There should be no issues


this, GPT for UEFI+FAT32 as stated in Ryzen BIOS mods + how to update BIOS correctly
rufus3 have boot selection but i don't know what to choose there, there are only MBR images except UEFI-NTFS which doesn't allow FAT32 option


----------



## Denvys5

csf22able said:


> this, GPT for UEFI+FAT32 as stated in Ryzen BIOS mods + how to update BIOS correctly
> rufus3 have boot selection but i don't know what to choose there, there are only MBR images except UEFI-NTFS which doesn't allow FAT32 option


Update rufus. You have got very old version. The simplest thing I can think of


----------



## residentour

DOS cannot boot to a UEFI partition.

Anyone who upgraded to Zen 3 CPU on C6H should keep in mind that your system will be unresponsive after flashbacking to original Asus BIOS. So switching to different Asrock or Biostar Bioses requires some work  if you have no previous generation ryzen CPU backup.


----------



## csf22able

Denvys5 said:


> Update rufus. You have got very old version. The simplest thing I can think of


already have it (3.13), no idea what to choose there, can you send a screenshot with options needed?



residentour said:


> DOS cannot boot to a UEFI partition.


i want to use afuefix64, not afudos
Ryzen BIOS mods + how to update BIOS correctly | Overclock.net


----------



## csf22able

residentour said:


> So switching to different Asrock


from asrock to asrock (without flashback) enough to have a bat file with: AFUWINx64 asrock.rom /P /B /N /X


----------



## Denvys5

csf22able said:


> already have it (3.13), no idea what to choose there, can you send a screenshot with options needed?
> 
> 
> i want to use afuefix64, not afudos
> Ryzen BIOS mods + how to update BIOS correctly | Overclock.net


Okay, now I get what you are doing. Once again, why do you need Rufus? For proper formatting?


Spoiler














As far as I understand, you want to use AFUefi, which is an EFI application, that you can launch from EFI shell of your mobo. You don`t need bootable USB for that, for clarification


----------



## csf22able

also i need AFUEFIx64.efi ver 3.05.04 or some another v3, currents links goes to v5



Denvys5 said:


> As far as I understand, you want to use AFUefi, which is an EFI application, that you can launch from EFI shell of your mobo. You don`t need bootable USB for that, for clarification


for easier file manamegent, no idea how it work with other bioses but with asrock it's kind a pain, EFI shell doesn't work


----------



## csf22able

Denvys5 said:


> Okay, now I get what you are doing. Once again, why do you need Rufus? For proper formatting?


nah, i did exact the same, no EFI\BOOT directory
nevermind, i'll try flashrom app, 'cause afudos doesn't work from asrock to biostar and vice versa


----------



## Denvys5

csf22able said:


> also i need AFUEFIx64.efi ver 3.05.04 or some another v3, currents links goes to v5


You can get it from here AMI Flasher utility - AFUDOS, AFUWIN, AFULNX, AFUEFI - Download all available AMI flasher versions - DOS/Windows/Linux


----------



## csf22able

Denvys5 said:


> You can get it from here


i can't, all links there goes to same zip file with v5.xx


----------



## Dr. Vodka

csf22able said:


> i can't, all links there goes to same zip file with v5.xx


This is 1usmus' old EFI.zip file with afuefix64 dated October 16, 2017. Glad I didn't delete it from my downloads folder, lol, I see it's not available anymore for whatever reason









EFI


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com


----------



## alasdairvfr

pig666eon said:


> Hey guys need some input here if possible im losing it
> 
> Pc took a wobbler the other day and I'm still trying to sort it out. Its always has a issue wince day one that it would randomly shut off but recently its been getting worse, no bsod just black screen along with windows time drifting. I could not reproduce the shut down regardless how much I stressed it out
> 
> I changed the ram a few months ago to a 3600mhz kit running at 3000mhz, when the pc shut down for good the other day its giving straight to f9/0d. One stick is heating up very fast to non touchable temps. If I put back in my old kit I can only post with one stick and boot but it also randomly shuts down
> 
> I'm getting error 8, f9, 0d, 31, 63, 07, and if I put in my 3600 ram I'm going straight to f9 to aa with no video output
> 
> All drives are disconnected, bios has been reflashed, cpu reseated, gpu in different slots, ram tested in every combination and as of this moment the board lights up but nothing will get it to start up, this happened yesterday also and just worked some time later. I dont believe its the power supply because I've monitored and logged last week of every stress test and didn't see anything abnormal but it still can't be ruled out
> 
> I have a 3900x coming to me tomorrow but I'm leaning towards this board being ****ed. I cant find much about this exact situation online but do you think I'm right on this or possibly the cpu has given up?
> 
> Any input on experience would be appreciated, I just can't think anymore ive been 2 days with **** all sleep trying to figure it out need a fresh set of eyes on it thanks in advance


It LOOKS like your ram is bad but ram doesn't tend to just go bad over time.

Recommended troubleshooting steps (don't unwrap the new CPU just yet if you haven't already)

Test/swap your PSU. Problems that develop over time can be a PSU thats starting to go. Can manifest as memory/stability problems with no other symptoms. Hell I've even seen a bad CMOS battery cause people to tear their hair out.

If you can rule it out, its probably the single largest variable.

Next, find known-good DDR4 and run this. The chances your old AND new RAM are bad... buy a lottery ticket because I believe spectacularly/astronomically bad luck is a precursor to something amazing happening. Jokes aside, there is a chance that poor maintenance technique/environment (I don't know you so no idea your level of PC repair knowledge) can result in habitual damage to components. Specifically electrostatic discharge if you repair your PCs wearing socks on a carpet or something (I'm really not accusing you or anything just saying some ppl never zap components and others zap many)

Second last but not second-least, if you can test your parts on another motherboard, you can rule in/out your board.

Very last if it's your CPU, well you have a 3900x. But if its your board... and you need to replace it, hopefully you can return the 3900x. Obviously your decision but I bought a 3900 last year because I'm happy with the board, if it weren't the case I'd be so fast on the 5900x and a 500-series board.


----------



## csf22able

Dr. Vodka said:


> This is 1usmus' old EFI.zip file with afuefix64 dated October 16, 2017. Glad I didn't delete it from my downloads folder, lol, I see it's not available anymore for whatever reason


thx, that's exactly i'm searhing for


----------



## csf22able

can't flash from asrock to biostar directly, flashrom doesn't work, afudos and afugan shows error 46 
afuefix64 says that file is not compatible with Secure Flash (error 1e), i've used options /p /b /n /x to overpass rom protection but that doesn't help, does anyone have idea how to crossflash from asrock to biostar directly?


----------



## pig666eon

alasdairvfr said:


> It LOOKS like your ram is bad but ram doesn't tend to just go bad over time.
> 
> Recommended troubleshooting steps (don't unwrap the new CPU just yet if you haven't already)
> 
> Test/swap your PSU. Problems that develop over time can be a PSU thats starting to go. Can manifest as memory/stability problems with no other symptoms. Hell I've even seen a bad CMOS battery cause people to tear their hair out.
> 
> If you can rule it out, its probably the single largest variable.
> 
> Next, find known-good DDR4 and run this. The chances your old AND new RAM are bad... buy a lottery ticket because I believe spectacularly/astronomically bad luck is a precursor to something amazing happening. Jokes aside, there is a chance that poor maintenance technique/environment (I don't know you so no idea your level of PC repair knowledge) can result in habitual damage to components. Specifically electrostatic discharge if you repair your PCs wearing socks on a carpet or something (I'm really not accusing you or anything just saying some ppl never zap components and others zap many)
> 
> Second last but not second-least, if you can test your parts on another motherboard, you can rule in/out your board.
> 
> Very last if it's your CPU, well you have a 3900x. But if its your board... and you need to replace it, hopefully you can return the 3900x. Obviously your decision but I bought a 3900 last year because I'm happy with the board, if it weren't the case I'd be so fast on the 5900x and a 500-series board.


yeah cheers i done everything you have mentioned

i can get it sometimes to post with a single stick of my old 2666 but its hit or miss if it will post never mind with more than one in it. tried 2 different psus, 2 ram kits 2 gpus, 2 coolers and i even put in the 3900x to see and its still the same

i ordered a new x570 board and a gen 4 nvme to try and cheer my self up

whats weird tho if i do manage to post it locks up the bios after about 7-8 seconds, never had that before on any system any ideas other then the motherboard is just toast? cause if i do get it to boot it stays on for a bit until it randomly shuts down again


----------



## djajajto

How I do to crossflash? 
Just download asrock b450 pro4 bios download and rename C6H.cap and connect usb and push the flashback button? (sorry for my poor english)


----------



## nonameuser

djajajto said:


> How I do to crossflash?
> Just download asrock b450 pro4 bios download and rename C6H.cap and connect usb and push the flashback button? (sorry for my poor english)


Does it work? lol


----------



## csf22able

djajajto said:


> Just download asrock b450 pro4 bios download and rename C6H.cap and connect usb and push the flashback button? (sorry for my poor english)


no, create bootable usb drive using Rufus (Freedos mode), download and copy afudos.exe and bios file there, boot with usb flash and type
afudos bios.rom /gan

you need afudos v.3.xx


https://xeon-e5450.ru/wp-content/plugins/download-attachments/includes/download.php?id=H816qvP1dc_rbP66kk-WU3q8NFW2W5UKyFyvyW_j3EY


----------



## Fight Game

hello all, and csf22able. Thanks to you and everyone who has been working on alternate bios options to get 5000 series cpu's working on this board. I don't have a 5000 cpu yet but I'm interested in trying a different bios and check stability and stuff before purchasing. I am interested in the biostar bios that is listed in the recommended area of the spreadsheet but want the 1100D bios version (X47BGC07.BST) since it has options for SAM (aka resize bar) support on my current 3600x, but can not find this file to download. Someone else had asked about the biostar bios a couple pages back and you directed them to the biostar page, and I'm there but they don't have the 1100D version. Any idea where I can download it, or can you confirm if the current 1200 beta version there will have the SAM support on my 3600x?


----------



## csf22able

Fight Game said:


> (X47BGC07.BST) since it has options for SAM (aka resize bar) support on my current 3600x


as far as i know AMD promised to give SAM support back to Zen2, so it should be available in future updates even for Asrock, try to use latest from Biostar, we didn't check it for SAM with Zen2


https://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=955#download


anyway it's better to wait for agesa 1.2.0.1 update which brings that support for Zen2 officialy

asrock have new update too








ASRock B450 Pro4 R2.0


Supports AMD AM4 Socket Ryzen™ 2000, 3000, 4000 G-Series, 5000 and 5000 G-Series Desktop Processors; Supports DDR4 3200+ (OC); 2 PCIe 3.0 x16, 4 PCIe 2.0 x1; AMD Quad CrossFireX™; Graphics Output: HDMI, Display Port, D-Sub; 7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC892/897 Audio Codec); 6 SATA3, 1 Ultra M.2...




www.asrock.com


----------



## residentour

I have enabled SAM with today's Asrock B450 Pro4 r2.0 Bios. It boots increadble fast. CPU voltage control is working, all fans (I have populated all mainboard PINS) spin, but fan speed control is imposible (all stuck at 50%). With Biostar I could tune fan speed via Windows, but even HWInfo is unable to detect any fan speeds. Sofar it is nice.


----------



## csf22able

residentour said:


> I have enabled SAM with today's Asrock B450 Pro4 r2.0 Bios. It boots increadble fast. CPU voltage control is working, all fans (I have populated all mainboard PINS) spin, but fan speed control is imposible (all stuck at 50%). With Biostar I could tune fan speed via Windows, but even HWInfo is unable to detect any fan speeds. Sofar it is nice.


what's your CPU?

my board goes brick with new bioses from Asrock and Bisotar while using Zen3 (with ryzen2600 no problems), back to agesa 1.1.0.0


----------



## residentour

3950X


----------



## csf22able

well i have bad news for Zen3&C6H owners - BUY A NEW BOARD!


----------



## Pilotasso

Not an ASUS one tho


----------



## Fight Game

ok so on the newest biostar bios I could not get SAM enabled with my 3600x and 5700xt. I mean, the options were there in the bios, but even after disabling CSM, I could not get "large memory" to show up in the device manager to confirm it was on. So I went back to ch6 bios, then installed the newest ASrock bios (out today) and boom, I have SAM on 3600x and 5700XT. And yes this bios boots my machine up fast. And if you enable to "super fast" boot option, you cant even spam the delete key fast enough to get into the bios! I had to restart windows in troubleshooting mode and tell it to open the bios. So when you're testing bios settings thats not a smart idea to have enabled but once you get things dialed in, it can boot up incredibly fast when enabled. And so far the initial testing with all my settings entered in from the ch6 bios, everything seems to be working ok. havent tested those top 4 usb ports but I really have no use for them any way. But the 0-0-1 EDC bug is working fine and with all my dram timings and speeds that I was able to use before (3800mhz/1900 16-19-16-16), is working fine now. I think it's kinda hilarious that these other bioses work on this board but ASUS can't update their own bios for us. I realize they were only a couple months short on fulfilling what they promised but to see these other board manufacturers going above and beyond has left me sour with them. I encourage anyone wanting to explore SAM, faster boot times, and probably 5000 series cpu's to give this bios a shot. wasn't hard to install at all and you can always go back to ch6 bios


----------



## csf22able

Fight Game said:


> and probably 5000 series cpu's to give this bios a shot.


this version doesn't work when Zen3 installed (board won't boot), users have to go with asrock agesa 1.1.0.0, it have SAM support but only with Zen3 CPU's

for the Biostar SAM works with Zen2 while using old bios with Agesa 1.1.0.0, and it's compatible with Zen3 CPU's as well, boot time is slow but all usb's working fine, as well as fan-control via software


----------



## WR-HW95

Have anyone else had behavior like this?
I have had issues with this board a while that keyboard is making typo´s. I saw otherday at boot that there is lots of keyboards reported in usb devices, but I can´t get those out.
Have tried everything from clear cmos to flash bios and removing battery, but its still same.


----------



## csf22able

WR-HW95 said:


> Have anyone else had behavior like this?


no but i had a lot of issues with keyboard, sometimes it doesn't work in bios and i need to reboot, board is glitchy sometimes with original bios, but it works amazing with Asrock bios LOL


----------



## residentour

Fight Game said:


> ok so on the newest biostar bios I could not get SAM enabled with my 3600x and 5700xt. I mean, the options were there in the bios, but even after disabling CSM, I could not get "large memory" to show up in the device manager to confirm it was on. So I went back to ch6 bios, then installed the newest ASrock bios (out today) and boom, I have SAM on 3600x and 5700XT. And yes this bios boots my machine up fast. And if you enable to "super fast" boot option, you cant even spam the delete key fast enough to get into the bios! I had to restart windows in troubleshooting mode and tell it to open the bios. So when you're testing bios settings thats not a smart idea to have enabled but once you get things dialed in, it can boot up incredibly fast when enabled. And so far the initial testing with all my settings entered in from the ch6 bios, everything seems to be working ok. havent tested those top 4 usb ports but I really have no use for them any way. But the 0-0-1 EDC bug is working fine and with all my dram timings and speeds that I was able to use before (3800mhz/1900 16-19-16-16), is working fine now. I think it's kinda hilarious that these other bioses work on this board but ASUS can't update their own bios for us. I realize they were only a couple months short on fulfilling what they promised but to see these other board manufacturers going above and beyond has left me sour with them. I encourage anyone wanting to explore SAM, faster boot times, and probably 5000 series cpu's to give this bios a shot. wasn't hard to install at all and you can always go back to ch6 bios


You can use Asrock's restart to Uefi : https://download.asrock.com/Utility/Others/RestartToUEFI(v1.0.6).zip
This tool can boot directly to UEFI after restarting.

Also I get less points (CB R23 25000 > 22000) and 15-20W extra power consumption with EDC bug than manual voltage and freq on CPU.


----------



## mito1172

csf22able said:


> well i have bad news for Zen3&C6H owners - BUY A NEW BOARD!


Good Morning 😁


----------



## Fight Game

I can get higher scores in benchmarks that test multithread if I manually oc too, but the main game I play only uses about 1.25 cores and therefore edc bug makes it perform better than a manual oc. I have no idea which is better for power consumption and don't care!


----------



## roco_smith

residentour said:


> I have enabled SAM with today's Asrock B450 Pro4 r2.0 Bios. It boots increadble fast. CPU voltage control is working, all fans (I have populated all mainboard PINS) spin, but fan speed control is imposible (all stuck at 50%). With Biostar I could tune fan speed via Windows, but even HWInfo is unable to detect any fan speeds. Sofar it is nice.


oh lord , you really pull the trigger in this one, do you now if this bios will work also for my CH6E and Ryzen 3900X? how about RGB , is still working on this Bios ? reading all previous post I really like to give a shot


----------



## csf22able

roco_smith said:


> oh lord , you really pull the trigger in this one, do you now if this bios will work also for my CH6E and Ryzen 3900X? how about RGB , is still working on this Bios ? reading all previous post I really like to give a shot


should work, if not you can use Biostar bios with agesa 1.1.0.0, it have working SAM with Zen2 as well
RGB control is not working for both


----------



## Gwargor

I've been following this thread since it started. I was one of those guys with a stack of boxes in 2017, with everything except a motherboard. I got a CH6 from the second or 3rd batch, it shipped with the 1st working BIOS, not the one that everyone was bricking trying to flash. Asus lied to all of us about supporting it through 2020, even if it was just by a few months and they did it for no justifiable reason. We all know they could easily make a BIOS supporting the Zen3 series for the ch6. After reading some of the lies and arrogant things the mods over in the official Asus forms were saying. I decided never to buy from Asus again. I ended up ordering a Gigabyte B550 Aorus Pro for my 5600x after watching Buildzoid over at GN praising it and then finding one on the cheap from Amazon warehouse. I have a couple of words for Asus, but I don't want to get banned from here on my 1st post so I'll refrain, but I'm sure you guys can figure them out.


----------



## GraveNoX

Maybe there is a GOD that can help us

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/m8e662


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/mamqe9


----------



## Pilotasso

Providing support for this board is not dead yet, I don't think ASUS would let zen 3 support slip behind the USB fix, but hey one can dream.


----------



## terranx

Pilotasso said:


> Providing support for this board is not dead yet, I don't think ASUS would let zen 3 support slip behind the USB fix, but hey one can dream.


They probably wouldn't, but if the AGESA is the same as a board that does support zen 3, it probably wouldn't be hard to modify the bios with microcode for the newer CPUs.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

They rightfully should release one LAST single Beta BIOS that has the latest AGESA, support for latest CPU, Resize BAR, and last but not least the USB fix. Only one could dream, right?


----------



## abso

I just ordered an Asrock B550 Steel Legend to repalce the C6H. It was on sale for 110€ so I could not resist. I will keep my 3700X for a while longer though and only upgrade to Zen3 when prices become more reasonable. Would have loved to keep the C6H going as I never had any issues with it except of the promised support that just didnt happen. Thanks for everyone here helping out with questions, sadly it seems there is no community here for the B550 Steel Legend =(


----------



## NFHSMatrix

New bios Asus CH6 Bios 8002: ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO | ROG Crosshair | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global


----------



## Denvys5

NFHSMatrix said:


> New bios Asus CH6 Bios 8002: ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO | ROG Crosshair | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global


Where? No new bios by this link


----------



## yswai1986

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-8002.ZIP


----------



## Denvys5

By using vpn, got an actual page.
Changelog: Improve system performance and compatibility


----------



## nesham

After updating BIOS got this. How to the God sake is possible to have PCI-E 4.0 on this board if it`s not official supported????


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Oh well, same old AGESA v1. No Vermeer microcode, and we still have Bristol Ridge in there taking up precious space.

This should be a bug fixed 7901 then. Let's see if we still have the fclk reset on sleep resume bug... I'll go upgrade and test. Be right back.

-------------------------------------------



nesham said:


> After updating BIOS got this. How to the God sake is possible to have PCI-E 4.0 on this board if it`s not official supported????


That is just CPU-z showing what the hardware is theoretically capable of.

You have a 3900x, it supports PCIe 4.0, so CPU-z shows that. Someone with a 1xxx or 2xxx CPU would see PCIe 3.0 in there.

Motherboard is not validated for PCIe 4.0 support, so it all stays at 3.0 protocol.


----------



## Denvys5

nesham said:


> View attachment 2483751
> After updating BIOS got this. How to the God sake is possible to have PCI-E 4.0 on this board if it`s not official supported????


Just cpuz bug. No pcie4, like on 7901


----------



## infraredbg

No fimware for Zen3 unfortunately


----------



## Cellar Dweller

See it's funny because they are still working on the BIOS and this proves it, but yet they couldn't just add in the 5000 support, the Resize Bar. Is this the USB fix??? Of course it really doesn't say much about what it is. I thought the USB fix was AGESA specific?


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Sleep resume is still broken on fclk > 1800MHz

Really? W T F ASUS?

It can't be that difficult to implement a fix you had for the C7H sharing the same AGESA stack back in fuc***** October 2020

How incompetent can you be? If you're going to keep this board on the old V1 branch then at the fuc**** least fix the damn year old bugs!


----------



## Fight Game

evga boards just got official resize bar support on z370








EVGA releases Z370 BIOS files with Resizable BAR Support


These BIOS' will deliver boosted GPU performance for supported systems




www.overclock3d.net


----------



## oile

No words left......


----------



## Ryoz

Finally a new BIOS for c6h after a long time, but what they are trying to fix? As the sleep bug is still exist and no ZEN3 support as well in this version.

Or it is for the intermittent USB connectivity issue


----------



## roco_smith

yswai1986 said:


> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-8002.ZIP


Hi, could you share the link for CH6E? Thanks


----------



## Conker1970

I dont get why still no Resize Bar and Zen 3 its AMD being like Intel now may as well buy Intel in the next Build..... almost 8 mths for a new BIOS and fixed nothing what a waste of time Asus


----------



## Pilotasso

Fight Game said:


> evga boards just got official resize bar support on z370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA releases Z370 BIOS files with Resizable BAR Support
> 
> 
> These BIOS' will deliver boosted GPU performance for supported systems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock3d.net


this is an intel board...


----------



## Fight Game

ya i know. my point is to show other manufacturers still supporting boards that are from 4 years ago. and not just support but still bringing the newest technologies to them


----------



## roco_smith

roco_smith said:


> Hi, could you share the link for CH6E? Thanks


thanks for your respond , this bios is for Crosshair VI , it will work with the Crosshair V1 Extreme also ? or just wait for proper CH6E release ?


----------



## kaio.alencar

This is normal?
My Ryzen 7 1700 went to RMA and I received the money. I waited a long time hoping for support for Zen 3, I used an Athlon 200g for a while while I waited. Today my new Ryzen 7 3700x arrived that I bought.
I'm using the standard cooler that is SCREAMING, and in idle the processor is very hot, normal?
I formatted the PC, bios are all in stock.

EDIT
I used the standard thermal grease and noticed the excessive temperature. I removed and put on a thermal grizzly and continued the same way: S
Do I need to control this automatic vcore and turn off the boost?









Sem-t-tulo


Image Sem-t-tulo hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co


----------



## infraredbg

I don't see the point in updating, until there's a proper changelog. It appears the sleep bug is not fixed, so it's the usb issues (if someone has it) is the only thing that is potentially fixed.
Other than that, you will have all your bios profiled wiped for nothing, if you don't have them on a USB flash drive.

I have moved on and bought a MSI Unify-X motherboard. Still own that B350 Asrock board that can be updated to B450 Pro4 R2 with AGESA 1.2.0.0 bios.
As long as the B450 Pro4 R2 board receives updates, I would be able to use them on the B350 K4.


----------



## Conker1970

@*kaio.alencar

Sadly almost normal. My advice buy a better CPU cooler... Is the ventilation in your case ok too? what temps are in your room where the PC is?*


----------



## kaio.alencar

Conker1970 said:


> @*kaio.alencar
> 
> Sadly almost normal. My advice buy a better CPU cooler... Is the ventilation in your case ok too? what temps are in your room where the PC is?*


The ventilation is good, 2 fans at the front and 1 at the bottom injecting air, 2 at the top and 1 at the back drawing air.
Very large cabinet, I just found this rapid rise in temperature strange, doing nothing, out of nowhere it reaches 70 degrees.
The room temperature here must be about 28 degrees Celsius.
I think I'm going to set a fixed vcore, 1.475 that the motherboard keeps sending seems a lot, I've seen up to 1.5v: s


























79 degrees typing this post and downloading a game from Steam, wow: s


----------



## Fight Game

maybe not good contact between cpu and cooler. not sure what else it could be for it to be that bad


----------



## yswai1986

roco_smith said:


> Hi, could you share the link for CH6E? Thanks


Just checked bios download page for CH6E, latest bios is still 7901.


----------



## jamarinas

Did anyone already checked the structure of the 8002, same as 7901? What I mean here are the modules. It seems that ASUS is still developing BIOS updates for the C6H.


----------



## Conker1970

28C Room Temp isnt exactly cool plus the boxed cooler isnt the best.
You could try the programme CTR. Will bring more preformance with cooler temps. My CPU is around 10C cooler.
But i would buy a new cooler. The 3700X is a 8 core 16 thread CPU and can get hot under Load

ClockTuner 2.0 for Ryzen (CTR) Guide - CTR 2.0 what's new? (guru3d.com) 

my CPU is a bronze but still 10C cooler with no preformance loss which is ok.


----------



## abso

Delete


----------



## herrklisch

Yesterday I got new R9 3900XT. Updated CH6 with 7901 BIOS (from previous 6401), removed old R7 1700 and.... No post. I am stuck with q codes 02, 31 and 8. Tried with 7704 BIOS, same thing. Eventually i did manage to get in to the BIOS by pressing safe boot and retry restart buttons few dozen times, even managed to get to Windows but on next restart same thing all over again. I cant get to reliably make my sistem to post. Removed 3900xt, put back in 1700, system posted instantly. So, just one of many CH6 quirks and thrown away 500 euros on new chip. And now i have decision to make, RMA 3900xt or get rid of CH6.


----------



## herrklisch

New BIOS has arrived 8002:





ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO | ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global


ROG Crosshair VI hero features stunning Aura Sync RGB LED illumination, and support customizable 3D-printed parts; SupremeFX audio plus M.2 and USB 3.1 for your X370 gaming rig



rog.asus.com


----------



## shockGG

herrklisch said:


> Yesterday I got new R9 3900XT. Updated CH6 with 7901 BIOS (from previous 6401), removed old R7 1700 and.... No post. I am stuck with q codes 02, 31 and 8. Tried with 7704 BIOS, same thing. Eventually i did manage to get in to the BIOS by pressing safe boot and retry restart buttons few dozen times, even managed to get to Windows but on next restart same thing all over again. I cant get to reliably make my sistem to post. Removed 3900xt, put back in 1700, system posted instantly. So, just one of many CH6 quirks and thrown away 500 euros on new chip. And now i have decision to make, RMA 3900xt or get rid of CH6.


Sounds like a CPU issue, I use a 3900XT without issue on a C6H, currently on bios 7901. I'm assuming you've cleared CMOS? I would try reflashing the latest bios using the bios flashback button on the board one more time just to be sure it wasn't a bad flash or something before dealing with RMA.


----------



## kaio.alencar

Fight Game said:


> maybe not good contact between cpu and cooler. not sure what else it could be for it to be that bad


I checked that, I even changed the thermal paste for a better one.



Conker1970 said:


> 28C Room Temp isnt exactly cool plus the boxed cooler isnt the best.
> You could try the programme CTR. Will bring more preformance with cooler temps. My CPU is around 10C cooler.
> But i would buy a new cooler. The 3700X is a 8 core 16 thread CPU and can get hot under Load
> 
> ClockTuner 2.0 for Ryzen (CTR) Guide - CTR 2.0 what's new? (guru3d.com)
> 
> my CPU is a bronze but still 10C cooler with no preformance loss which is ok.


I'll try, thanks !!!


----------



## herrklisch

shockGG said:


> Sounds like a CPU issue, I use a 3900XT without issue on a C6H, currently on bios 7901. I'm assuming you've cleared CMOS? I would try reflashing the latest bios using the bios flashback button on the board one more time just to be sure it wasn't a bad flash or something before dealing with RMA.


Yes, I cleared CMOS multiple times (holding button for atleast 30s), remove battery for 10 min, reflashed different version of BIOS multiple times. I also tried with todays release of BIOS 8002, same thing. I cant get reliable boot to BIOS or Windows. 90% of time board is stuck on q code 31, sometimes 8. Can boot to BIOS only if i insist of spamming safe boot and retry restart buttons.


----------



## roco_smith

herrklisch said:


> Yesterday I got new R9 3900XT. Updated CH6 with 7901 BIOS (from previous 6401), removed old R7 1700 and.... No post. I am stuck with q codes 02, 31 and 8. Tried with 7704 BIOS, same thing. Eventually i did manage to get in to the BIOS by pressing safe boot and retry restart buttons few dozen times, even managed to get to Windows but on next restart same thing all over again. I cant get to reliably make my sistem to post. Removed 3900xt, put back in 1700, system posted instantly. So, just one of many CH6 quirks and thrown away 500 euros on new chip. And now i have decision to make, RMA 3900xt or get rid of CH6.


you must rename the bio file C6.CAP and use the bios flash back usb port in order to upgrade properly to the 3900X


----------



## herrklisch

roco_smith said:


> you must rename the bio file C6.CAP and use the bios flash back usb port in order to upgrade properly to the 3900X


I always use usb flash when updating BIOS.


----------



## SaLSouL

Here is the BETA BIOS for the Crosshair VI Extreme C6E, I found it on the Taiwan rog website BIOS * 8002
ROG CROSSHAIR VI EXTREME | ROG Crosshair | 電競 主機板｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG 台灣 *

ROG CROSSHAIR VI EXTREME BIOS 8002
"Improve system performance and compatibility
Before running the USB BIOS Flashback tool, please rename the BIOS file (C6E.CAP) using BIOSRenamer."






ROG CROSSHAIR VI EXTREME | ROG Crosshair | 電競 主機板｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG 台灣


ROG Crosshair VI Extreme 搭載整合式 M.2 散熱片、令人驚豔的 Aura Sync RGB 燈光效果，另有定址式插座、支援虛擬實境功能的 SupremeFX 音效，以及 USB 3.1 Gen 2，絕對是 X370 遊戲電腦的首選。



rog.asus.com


----------



## csf22able

jamarinas said:


> Did anyone already checked the structure of the 8002, same as 7901? What I mean here are the modules. It seems that ASUS is still developing BIOS updates for the C6H.


same structure, typical agesa 1.0.0.6, +1 PEIM , DRV and SMM modules, all related to each other, and using for:
AmdSpiRomProtectDxE, which is SPI flash protection module against flashing mod's

ahaha Asus, *F*** YOU *

"Improve system performance and compatibility " - bullshit liars


----------



## SaLSouL

Just flashed 8002 for C6E and the 1st thing I get is a "USB device not recognized", in the system tray and then a BSOD - "Critical Structure Corruption" Wow


----------



## csf22able

SaLSouL said:


> Just flashed 8002 for C6E and the 1st thing I get is a "USB device not recognized", in the system tray and then a BSOD - "Critical Structure Corruption" Wow


that's improved system performance and compatibility


----------



## SaLSouL

csf22able said:


> that's improved system performance and compatibility


If they have put in SPI flash protection does that now mean Im stuck on 8002 and cannot roll back to 7901 ?


----------



## csf22able

SaLSouL said:


> If they have put in SPI flash protection does that now mean Im stuck on 8002 and cannot roll back to 7901 ?


nope, you can do it with official firmware anyway by using flashback button


----------



## SaLSouL

Just had 2 more BSOD "paged pool in non paged area" and another that was so quick to reboot all I got was the word "kernel" this was running my RAM at DOCP 3200 Mhz, back to 7901 for me, and no more bullshit.


----------



## domi24929

I just bought a 5800X and flashed the ASRock B450 Pro4 4.50 BIOS on my Crosshair VI and so far I'm pretty pleased with the result. Performance is great.

XMP isn't really working so far, it's activated in BIOS and shows the correct memory speed and voltage but booting into Ubuntu it still shows the stock voltage and memory clock speed. I might try manually overclocking the RAM, maybe I can get it work that way

Also, the center PCI-e 16x is not working, at least it won't recognize my NVMe adapter. Top and bottom slots work fine.

Might try the Biostar BIOS next but judging by the experience of others here it seems like that would only make things worse.

Thanks for all the testing and the spreadsheet showing the tested BIOS versions!


----------



## Dr. Vodka

herrklisch said:


> Yes, I cleared CMOS multiple times (holding button for atleast 30s), remove battery for 10 min, reflashed different version of BIOS multiple times. I also tried with todays release of BIOS 8002, same thing. I cant get reliable boot to BIOS or Windows. 90% of time board is stuck on q code 31, sometimes 8. Can boot to BIOS only if i insist of spamming safe boot and retry restart buttons.


Try the Asrock B450 Pro4 R2.0 AGESA 1.2.0.0 BIOS, maybe it works. XT parts should work with the C6H's stock BIOS, but still. Give that a try as a last resort...



csf22able said:


> same structure, typical agesa 1.0.0.6, +1 PEIM , DRV and SMM modules, all related to each other, and using for:
> AmdSpiRomProtectDxE, which is SPI flash protection module against flashing mod's
> 
> ahaha Asus, *F*** YOU *
> 
> "Improve system performance and compatibility " - bullshit liars


Yes, it's quite a big F*** YOU to the entire userbase. Not one bug got solved in this "release", not even that. If this had the USB fix, it'd be explicitly stated in the changelog as they did for the rest of the boards that got AGESA V2 1.2.0.1A

So, you found a difference between this and 7901 and it amounts to a SPI flash protection module??

If so, that's even more of a F*** YOU, especially to all of us doing the crossflashing experiments.


If I were to get a 5xxx series CPU and I'm already on 8002, I'd have to flashback to 7901, and then I'd be able to use afugan to flash either Biostar or Asrock BIOS as usual, right?


----------



## Pilotasso

At the moment only AGESA 1.1.0.0 works with CH6+ZEN3. Do not use 1.2.0.0, it wont boot.

See the crossflash database:








ASUS Crosshair VI Hero Crossflashing Database


ASUS C6H Crossflashing Database CROSSHAIR VI HERO Crossflashing Database SOURCE MOTHERBOARD,BIOS INFORMATION,FEATURE SUPPORT,OVERCLOCKING SUPPORT,CPU SUPPORT BRAND/CHIPSET,MODEL,SUPER I/O,AGESA,VERSION,SIZE,BOOT?,STORAGE,FANS,SENSORS,RESIZABLE BAR,CPU,MEMORY,Pre-ZEN (CZ/BR),ZEN (1000),ZEN/ZEN+ ...




docs.google.com


----------



## shockGG

haven't flashed 8002 yet but it looks like PBO Fmax enhancer was added and I noticed that the max temperature for fan curves is now 100C instead of 75C like it was before which is nice for me and others who rely on the uefi for fan control


----------



## Dave001

SaLSouL said:


> Just had 2 more BSOD "paged pool in non paged area" and another that was so quick to reboot all I got was the word "kernel" this was running my RAM at DOCP 3200 Mhz, back to 7901 for me, and no more bullshit.


I had weird errors upon loading 8002 when I loaded the cmo file I saved from 7901. A reset to defaults, reboot, and then manually changing all the settings fixed everything for me, no problems, running the same mem and CPU overclock as I was on 7901.



shockGG said:


> haven't flashed 8002 yet but it looks like PBO Fmax enhancer was added and I noticed that the max temperature for fan curves is now 100C instead of 75C like it was before which is nice for me and others who rely on the uefi for fan control


I asked Asus to allow us to set the max temperature above 75c back in January 2019, as well as asking for several other errors to be fixed in the next BIOS. Of course, in usual Asus fashion, I was repeatedly told I needed to RMA the board.
Well, it only took them over 2 years, but at least one of my request has been taken care of. Bit late for me, I already purchased fan controllers to remedy the issue. Wonder how many years it will take for them to fix the actual errors in the BIOS.


----------



## kaio.alencar

Conker1970 said:


> 28C Room Temp isnt exactly cool plus the boxed cooler isnt the best.
> You could try the programme CTR. Will bring more preformance with cooler temps. My CPU is around 10C cooler.
> But i would buy a new cooler. The 3700X is a 8 core 16 thread CPU and can get hot under Load
> 
> ClockTuner 2.0 for Ryzen (CTR) Guide - CTR 2.0 what's new? (guru3d.com)
> 
> my CPU is a bronze but still 10C cooler with no preformance loss which is ok.


I got these results


----------



## csf22able

Dr. Vodka said:


> and then I'd be able to use afugan to flash either Biostar or Asrock BIOS as usual, right?


i didn't check how protection works for crossflashed bios, i just know that module prevents flashing modded Asus bios and it really works, so i recommend to go back to 7901, and then flash Asrock 4.50 bios
unfortunately agesa 1.2.0.0 won't boot with this motherboard when Zen3 CPU installed, neither Asrock or Biostar (though i didn't check all biostar models, just GTA only). Same error for both - 4d, looks like problems with newest SMU or maybe there is protection from using agesa with x370 chipset



domi24929 said:


> XMP isn't really working so far, it's activated in BIOS and shows the correct memory speed and voltage but booting into Ubuntu it still shows the stock voltage and memory clock speed. I might try manually overclocking the RAM, maybe I can get it work that way


depends on memory sticks, in my case it works, superIO doesn't work so it always shows stock voltage dram value but that doesn't mean that value is real, use probelt point on mobo to check



domi24929 said:


> Might try the Biostar BIOS next but judging by the experience of others here it seems like that would only make things worse.


Biostar is better in terms of compatibility for XMP, all usb's, slots, etc works fine, fan control works too (at least via software). but it slower in performance and boot time, and you can't control any voltage setting via bios (only software, except dram voltage which is not available at all)


----------



## oile

csf22able said:


> i didn't check how protection works for crossflashed bios, i just know that module prevents flashing modded Asus bios and it really works, so i recommend to go back to 7901, and then flash Asrock 4.50 bios
> unfortunately agesa 1.2.0.0 won't boot with this motherboard when Zen3 CPU installed, neither Asrock or Biostar (though i didn't check all biostar models, just GTA only). Same error for both - 4d, looks like problems with newest SMU or maybe there is protection from using agesa with x370 chipset
> 
> 
> depends on memory sticks, in my case it works, superIO doesn't work so it always shows stock voltage dram value but that doesn't mean that value is real, use probelt point on mobo to check
> 
> 
> Biostar is better in terms of compatibility for XMP, all usb's, slots, etc works fine, fan control works too (at least via software). but it slower in performance and boot time, and you can't control any voltage setting via bios (only software, except dram voltage which is not available at all)


So, recapping, with biostar 1.1.0.0 bios flareX would work at their xmp and 1.35v instead of 1.2v despite dram voltage report? (I remember someone saying that they would just get 1.2v not reading xmp at all, but I could be wrong)
And all with ryzen master working and controllable fans?


----------



## csf22able

oile said:


> So, recapping, with biostar 1.1.0.0 bios flareX would work at their xmp and 1.35v instead of 1.2v despite dram voltage report? (I remember someone saying that they would just get 1.2v not reading xmp at all, but I could be wrong)


no idea, it's individual thing, depending on ram sticks, but there is no correct data from IO so it's impossible to know what dram voltage really is, only via probelt points on mobo. I've just noticed that Biostar is more easy to go with XMP, more profiles supported. But if not then it's not a problem to put manual settings for DRAM (except voltage), voltages seems to be controlled by auto in this case



oile said:


> And all with ryzen master working and controllable fans?


there is no dram voltage control, but all fan's headers control supported (system and cpu), better use software tool "Fan Control" and create settings and curve for fans, headers controlled via PWM so all functions supported for 4pin fan's.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

shockGG said:


> haven't flashed 8002 yet but it looks like PBO Fmax enhancer was added and I noticed that the max temperature for fan curves is now 100C instead of 75C like it was before which is nice for me and others who rely on the uefi for fan control


You're right. They've added PBO fmax enhancer. One good thing, at least!

It did wonders for my friend's 3950x, it started boosting like crazy while using less voltage in PBO mode. It really woke it up.










I've always wanted to try this feature on my 3900x! I'm seeing similar results here on a quick test:

~3% increase in single core speed (~545-550 -> 564.5) with the entirety of CCX0 hitting 4650MHz / 4560MHz effective without issues
~+4% in multi thread speed (all cores at ~4275-4300MHz in this specific case, score went up from ~8250-8300 points depending on how cold it is)

This is while keeping the stock PPT TDC EDC values (142w 95A 140A). No instability so far. I'm not seeing 1.5v peaks logged anymore, SVI2 TFN voltage sensor tops out at ~1.47v which is a good thing. I'll check how it behaves with an undervolt.

On normal usage (web browsing, vscode, opening stuff, etc) I'm seeing ALL of CCD0 (CCX0 and CCX1) hit 4650MHz which it didn't do before, and CCD1 peaking at ~4400-4425MHz on the best cores, 4350MHz on the rest. Not bad! This thing now behaves like a 3900XT.

Well, they give us this and fan control tweaks, but then add a SPI flash protection module and keep years long bugs unfixed. One step forward and one backwards I guess.


----------



## roco_smith

SaLSouL said:


> Here is the BETA BIOS for the Crosshair VI Extreme C6E, I found it on the Taiwan rog website BIOS * 8002
> ROG CROSSHAIR VI EXTREME | ROG Crosshair | 電競 主機板｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG 台灣 *
> 
> ROG CROSSHAIR VI EXTREME BIOS 8002
> "Improve system performance and compatibility
> Before running the USB BIOS Flashback tool, please rename the BIOS file (C6E.CAP) using BIOSRenamer."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROG CROSSHAIR VI EXTREME | ROG Crosshair | 電競 主機板｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG 台灣
> 
> 
> ROG Crosshair VI Extreme 搭載整合式 M.2 散熱片、令人驚豔的 Aura Sync RGB 燈光效果，另有定址式插座、支援虛擬實境功能的 SupremeFX 音效，以及 USB 3.1 Gen 2，絕對是 X370 遊戲電腦的首選。
> 
> 
> 
> rog.asus.com


Thanks, is already in the Asus global site


----------



## Conker1970

kaio.alencar said:


> I got these results
> View attachment 2483996



WOW really nice do the check and use it when its done. Looks like you have hit the jackpot with that CPU. Cooler and faster nice one!


----------



## Disc0

shockGG said:


> haven't flashed 8002 yet but it looks like PBO Fmax enhancer was added and I noticed that the max temperature for fan curves is now 100C instead of 75C like it was before which is nice for me and others who rely on the uefi for fan control


I tried it with my R5 3600 and I got 25-50mhz boost in SC and MC.

Not good, not terrible.


----------



## FlapsInTheNight

Hello ASUS and specially you, "only and lonely" ASUS C6H BIOS upgrader!

Thank you once again for your great job for working on C6H BIOSes. 

We understand that it is not easy for you either.

Don't let the covid, negative comments or internal disagreements put you down.
Fight the bugs and keep releasing new stuff for this amazing board!

Next step 5000-series?


----------



## Denvys5

FlapsInTheNight said:


> Next step 5000-series?


Next step block bios downgrade option


----------



## Axilya

FlapsInTheNight said:


> Hello ASUS and specially you, "only and lonely" ASUS C6H BIOS upgrader!
> 
> Thank you once again for your great job for working on C6H BIOSes.
> 
> We understand that it is not easy for you either.
> 
> Don't let the covid, negative comments or internal disagreements put you down.
> Fight the bugs and keep releasing new stuff for this amazing board!
> 
> Next step 5000-series?


This post is so Scandinavian.

You do realize ASUS put a *conscious *effort to put a BIOS flash protection into the latest update, rather than putting an effort into fixing a sleep bug they have already fixed for Crosshair VII?


----------



## Conker1970

FlapsInTheNight said:


> Hello ASUS and specially you, "only and lonely" ASUS C6H BIOS upgrader!
> 
> Thank you once again for your great job for working on C6H BIOSes.
> 
> We understand that it is not easy for you either.
> 
> Don't let the covid, negative comments or internal disagreements put you down.
> Fight the bugs and keep releasing new stuff for this amazing board!
> 
> Next step 5000-series?



How can you even congratulate ASUS? They are doing nothing and this update is a joke. Still waiting for Resize Bar and Zen 3 support.
Didnt even fix the other bugs sadly


----------



## chroniclard

Hi, about to possibly swap my 2700X for a 3900X, 7901 the best bios to go for? (Think I am on quite an old one as its been rock solid so did not update it).
Thanks.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

chroniclard said:


> Hi, about to possibly swap my 2700X for a 3900X, 7901 the best bios to go for? (Think I am on quite an old one as its been rock solid so did not update it).
> Thanks.


Might as well just go with the latest available. I have a 3950x and I'm latest without any issues. I've actually always had issues since day one of C6H. So every BIOS actually does nothing that I've noticed just using Optimized Defaults.


----------



## mito1172

FlapsInTheNight said:


> Hello ASUS and specially you, "only and lonely" ASUS C6H BIOS upgrader!
> 
> Thank you once again for your great job for working on C6H BIOSes.
> 
> We understand that it is not easy for you either.
> 
> Don't let the covid, negative comments or internal disagreements put you down.
> Fight the bugs and keep releasing new stuff for this amazing board!
> 
> Next step 5000-series?


the motherboard is great but asus is a liar. a company that doesn't care about its customers, and its goal is just to make money.


----------



## Emty blue

I can't believe that ASUS release new bios for C6 without supporting ZEN3


----------



## Pilotasso

I'll eat my hat if ASUS releases the new AGESA with the USB fix for this board but what I believe that happens is that they will refrain rom fixing a major issue just for sandbagging this board.


----------



## chroniclard

Cellar Dweller said:


> Might as well just go with the latest available. I have a 3950x and I'm latest without any issues. I've actually always had issues since day one of C6H. So every BIOS actually does nothing that I've noticed just using Optimized Defaults.


Actually going to give up on this board now in my gaming rig, got a B550 coming and a 3900X as want to try Re-Size Bar, will relegate this board to my unraid server I think.


----------



## y0bailey

chroniclard said:


> Actually going to give up on this board now in my gaming rig, got a B550 coming and a 3900X as want to try Re-Size Bar, will relegate this board to my unraid server I think.


I sure as **** hope it wasn't another ASUS board.


----------



## chroniclard

y0bailey said:


> I sure as **** hope it wasn't another ASUS board.


Heh, it is! Only because I got it for a very good price.  Though to be honest I have had very few issues with the CH6


----------



## foook92

I think this is my last Asus product at all.
C6H is a great board but treated like a 50€ a320 board. Yes I'm sad about no zen 3 support, but what's get me absolutely mad is the lack of bug fixing. 8002 release is just a joke.
I won't change now my 3800x and C6H for another board and cpu, cause after a year we'll have likely a new socket, but Asus will never see a cent again from me, that's for sure.


----------



## duncan088

someone on the asus wbsite thread put this:
*







Zen3*


> short instruction how to get Zen3 support on this motherboard
> 1. download archive - https://drive.google.com/file/d/1TEw...SGuryyFev/view
> 2. unpack archive to some folder and create usb bootable flashdrive using rufus-3.13p.exe, copy afudos and bios.rom to bootable usb flashdrive
> 3. boot from USB drive and type in command line:
> afudos bios.rom /gan
> 4. wait until flashing process come over and reboot the system, install Zen3 CPU
> 
> you can always flashback to original bios using flashback button (just make sure that you have some older CPU to boot up)
> 
> note: bios is from Asrock b450 Pro R2.0 (v 4.50), do not update it to newer agesa if you have Zen3 CPU
> 
> if you have Zen2 CPU and want to get SAM\Resize bar support - update bios to v4.80 Agesa 1.2.0.0 (download bios from Asrock website)


Will this be true?


----------



## Dr. Vodka

duncan088 said:


> someone on the asus wbsite thread put this:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zen3*
> 
> Will this be true?


That's just the Asrock B450 Pro4 R2.0 1.1.0.0D BIOS. (v4.50)

Zen3 works fine on this board on BIOSes with that AGESA revision. Zen2 can use the latest AGESA v2 1.2.0.x BIOSes to get SAM support.

Nothing new. There are downsides to crossflashing. Have a look at the crossflashing sheet for details.


----------



## ocburn

Hello, is there someone who used Crucial Ballistix 16GB DDR4 PC4-25600 BL16G32C16U4R on this board?
I was curious can I run 2 of these sticks on this board for 3600 or higher.

The current ram is Patriot Viper RGB 2x8GB DDR4 PC4-28800 PVR416G360C6K
P.S. Ryzen 3600


----------



## Denvys5

ocburn said:


> Hello, is there someone who used Crucial Ballistix 16GB DDR4 PC4-25600 BL16G32C16U4R on this board?
> I was curious can I run 2 of these sticks on this board for 3600 or higher.
> 
> The current ram is Patriot Viper RGB 2x8GB DDR4 PC4-28800 PVR416G360C6K
> P.S. Ryzen 3600


Running 4x16 3600 24/7








Wasn`t able to go higher than 4066mhz AMD Ryzen 5 3600 @ 3499.18 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


----------



## Dr. Vodka

ocburn said:


> Hello, is there someone who used Crucial Ballistix 16GB DDR4 PC4-25600 BL16G32C16U4R on this board?
> I was curious can I run 2 of these sticks on this board for 3600 or higher.
> 
> The current ram is Patriot Viper RGB 2x8GB DDR4 PC4-28800 PVR416G360C6K
> P.S. Ryzen 3600


I'm running 64GB of the same stuff just with the older heatspreaders. 4x16GB sticks, quad rank @ 3800MHz, worst case scenario for the memory controller. It doesn't care.
Same as @Denvys5 this can boot up to 4066/4133MHz, that's the motherboard's limit. Not a problem, since that's desynced from the fabric and performance goes to hell. 3800MHz is the effective limit in this platform and it can be done with these sticks.










Just revalidated my settings for 8002 with PBO fmax enhancer enabled while we're at it


Now, this being a T-topology board 2 sticks should work, but not as good as 4. 3600MHz shouldn't be a problem in this scenario for these sticks, Rev.E/B is awesome.


----------



## YoDevil

herrklisch said:


> Yesterday I got new R9 3900XT. Updated CH6 with 7901 BIOS (from previous 6401), removed old R7 1700 and.... No post. I am stuck with q codes 02, 31 and 8. Tried with 7704 BIOS, same thing. Eventually i did manage to get in to the BIOS by pressing safe boot and retry restart buttons few dozen times, even managed to get to Windows but on next restart same thing all over again. I cant get to reliably make my sistem to post. Removed 3900xt, put back in 1700, system posted instantly. So, just one of many CH6 quirks and thrown away 500 euros on new chip. And now i have decision to make, RMA 3900xt or get rid of CH6.


Hey, new 3950x here.
I also often have troubles POSTing since I upgraded 1700->3950x, most of the times it's Q-Code 8.
However, it only happens on hot reboots. Cold boots always (or at least, as far as i can remember) work fine for me.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

YoDevil said:


> Hey, new 3950x here.
> I also often have troubles POSTing since I upgraded 1700->3950x, most of the times it's Q-Code 8.
> However, it only happens on hot reboots. Cold boots always (or at least, as far as i can remember) work fine for me.


I don't know about the codes, but I too have a 3950x and if I reboot it depends on what I was doing before the reboot. I'll end up on boot up getting an Over temp error and have to wait a bit. If I enter BIOS I'll see the temps in RED for anything above 75c. Cold boot will work fine since the system is just heating up. Reboots are much warmer and I think it has an Over Temp of like 75c or 80c maybe. My system runs very hot now with the 3950x. During my gaming sessions it's nothing to see my CPU at 95-100c constant.  Just normal browsing I'm between 38-40c, and when watching Youtube that climbs to over 50c. Gaming is the killer or stressing the system with any tools.


----------



## Conker1970

@Cellar Dweller what CPU cooler are you using?

U need def better cooling! 
What for a case do you have and which CPU cooler?
Try using CTR software can save 10C on your CPU with the same preformance


----------



## Cellar Dweller

Conker1970 said:


> @Cellar Dweller what CPU cooler are you using?
> 
> U need def better cooling!
> What for a case do you have and which CPU cooler?
> Try using CTR software can save 10C on your CPU with the same preformance


I have one of the best coolers out there. Most likely my case since it's a tank. It's a Antec S10 from way back. My cooler is an AIO Corsair H115i. My 1800x was half as warm. The best way to run it cooler is actually taking the .05 or .1 offset. Only problem is this board for me just doesn't let me tweak anything without causing BSOD in Windows. I can't run the RAM at spec nor change the offset without receiving errors. System is unstable with anything outside of "Optimized Defaults".


----------



## GeorgeKps

Amazing Asus...
Reverted back to 7901 since 8002 gave me uncountable USB dis/connects in the most irrelevant times like when playing Doom. And i also got rid of that useless unknown USB device.
It seems Asus has turned to Creative so, no more.


----------



## mito1172

GeorgeKps said:


> Amazing Asus...
> Reverted back to 7901 since 8002 gave me uncountable USB dis/connects in the most irrelevant times like when playing Doom. And i also got rid of that useless unknown USB device.
> It seems Asus has turned to Creative so, no more.


I do not have such a problem


----------



## GeorgeKps

mito1172 said:


> I do not have such a problem


Did you flash the 8002? Yesterday, after windows update (i think) i got my 1st USB disconnect. I checked device manager and there was a USB device that was unrecognized. Eventually it was my logitech camera which i've plugged on my monitor's USB port and the camera itself didn't work.
Today i was having all sorts of disconnects while playing Doom. 

Reverted back to 7901 and every problem got resolved. Camera works fine still plugged on the monitor's USB, no disconnecting devices..


----------



## Denvys5

New bios with new bugs. Yeeeey.
Love ASUS


----------



## Cellar Dweller

They probably didn't fix anything with the BIOS not even the USB fix because from what I've read it was an AGESA thing which means they'd have to put the latest AGESA into the Asus BIOS. They probably only put into the BIOS the anti-flashing piece to keep folks from crossflashing or something like that.


----------



## herrklisch

YoDevil said:


> Hey, new 3950x here.
> I also often have troubles POSTing since I upgraded 1700->3950x, most of the times it's Q-Code 8.
> However, it only happens on hot reboots. Cold boots always (or at least, as far as i can remember) work fine for me.


I gave up on C6H. Took 3900XT in store where i bought it for RMA, they tested it, 3900XT booted just fine on Asrock B550 Extreme 4 and MSI X570 Tomahawk. I decided to buy Tomahawk, today installed new motherboard, reinstalled windows and everything is working as is should be. So, it was C6H that was problem. Never could manage it to boot reliably with 3900XT, tried 7704, 7901 and 8002 BIOS. My old R7 1700 booted with each BIOS and is working in C6H like charm. So, my little cousin is going to get nice update to his old computer.


----------



## mito1172

GeorgeKps said:


> Did you flash the 8002? Yesterday, after windows update (i think) i got my 1st USB disconnect. I checked device manager and there was a USB device that was unrecognized. Eventually it was my logitech camera which i've plugged on my monitor's USB port and the camera itself didn't work.
> Today i was having all sorts of disconnects while playing Doom.
> 
> Reverted back to 7901 and every problem got resolved. Camera works fine still plugged on the monitor's USB, no disconnecting devices..


yes bios 8002


----------



## csf22able

this motherboard works different depending on CPU, it's good with Zen and Zen+, starting from Zen2 bios support is not that good


----------



## darkonyx

Anyone here know what BIOS version is recommended for Zen 1 (I got a 1700)? Tried a few ones and found 7201 pretty good except my CPU fans stops spinning after a few hours of usage and I have to restart the system for them to spin again and it's very annoying... so need the fan control in bios to work properly.
My ram is dual rank Samsung B-Die (2x16 3200Mhz G.Skill Trident Z ram-kit).
Thanks everyone!


----------



## herrklisch

darkonyx said:


> Anyone here know what BIOS version is recommended for Zen 1 (I got a 1700)? Tried a few ones and found 7201 pretty good except my CPU fans stops spinning after a few hours of usage and I have to restart the system for them to spin again and it's very annoying... so need the fan control in bios to work properly.
> My ram is dual rank Samsung B-Die (2x16 3200Mhz G.Skill Trident Z ram-kit).
> Thanks everyone!


I was very satisfied with 6401.


----------



## Pilotasso

I have 6401 with my 3900X for PCIE4 option in case I Upgrade my GFX, which I already considered but gave up due to the prices.


----------



## The Sandman

darkonyx said:


> Anyone here know what BIOS version is recommended for Zen 1 (I got a 1700)? Tried a few ones and found 7201 pretty good except my CPU fans stops spinning after a few hours of usage and I have to restart the system for them to spin again and it's very annoying... so need the fan control in bios to work properly.
> My ram is dual rank Samsung B-Die (2x16 3200Mhz G.Skill Trident Z ram-kit).
> Thanks everyone!


I'll second the vote for 6401 for over all stability on gen 1 and 1.5 even though I currently run 7601 with my 2700x. Much after this is when all the gen 2 features were added and more issues arose.
Fans and memory OC all are fine on 7601 but still working out an occasional idle mode/code 8 (maybe once a week).
Above 7601 and a few versions lower where utter trash for me. I still may return to 6401 just undecided at this point.

With 7201 I also witnessed all my fans and even my water pump stop, real nice piece of work there by the tin foil hat folks at Asus.
Personally I've given up all hope of any further support/help from Asus that is worth a damn.
They've shown there colors all to clearly with the path they have chosen to follow. Just more lies and BS is all we'll see from this point forward


----------



## darkonyx

Thanks everyone, will try 6401 for a couple of days and see if works fine/better than 7201, especially if I can use my ram at my current settings/timings.


----------



## Denvys5

Was using daily 7704 with 2700X since its (bios) release. This was the first stable version for me. I got so much sht from previous 7xxx versions


----------



## Pilotasso

My sister called me up, she wanted to get a cheapo system with more than 4 cores (replacing a maxed out 2500K) and I had my previous 2700X CPU lying around. So I made a project system for her. No ASUS parts in it. 
New parts:
-MOBO: Gigabyte AORUS Elite B450 V2
-RAM: 16 GB CAS16 3600 Mhz SAMSUNG B die (non RGB tridend Z's)
-Cooler:Noctua NH-D14
-HDD: 4TB Seagate Ironwolf

Reused parts:
-CPU: 2700X (it will be my current 3900X in a year or so).
-Case: Cooler master HAF-X
-GFX: GTX 970 (replacement was intended but prices are impossible, will give her my 1080Ti later when I manage to replace it).
-Storage:2 250GB SSD's.
-Power supply is a corsair AX 850W.


----------



## overpower

Pilotasso said:


> My sister called me up, she wanted to get a cheapo system with more than 4 cores (replacing a maxed out 2500K) and I had my previous 2700X CPU lying around. So I made a project system for her. No ASUS parts in it.
> New parts:
> -MOBO: Gigabyte AORUS Elite B450 V2
> -RAM: 16 GB CAS16 3600 Mhz SAMSUNG B die (non RGB tridend Z's)
> -Cooler:Noctua NH-D14
> -HDD: 4TB Seagate Ironwolf
> 
> Reused parts:
> -CPU: 2700X (it will be my current 3900X in a year or so).
> -Case: Cooler master HAF-X
> -GFX: GTX 970 (replacement was intended but prices are impossible, will give her my 1080Ti later when I manage to replace it).
> -Storage:2 250GB SSD's.
> -Power supply is a corsair AX 850W.


How is this relevant to the thread? She is not an enthusiast, it's normal to get her a <100 euro mb


----------



## Pilotasso

overpower said:


> How is this relevant to the thread? She is not an enthusiast, it's normal to get her a <100 euro mb


The message is simple and based on previous pages: Since ASUS will not fix any of the severe chronic bugs in BIOS, has either not bothered putting serious efforts in it, or were not capable (I'll eat my hat if they even bother with the new USB AGESA fix but I think Im quite safe from an indigestion with the fabrics) and other brands gone the extra mile by providing new BIOS for new CPU's when they didn't have to, then I will rather advise those brands products instead. My sisters low end 90$ board has everything I need and could be based for a faster system than mine. Easily.

Ill add that for "future proofing" your system, specially CPU upgradeable systems do:
1- Check if it has enough Slots & I/O that you want
2-Check memory QVL for high speed RAM (that should be a good indication of the boards Quality)
3- Save "high end" boards for 2nd priority of your short list, if at all, specially ASUS ones.


----------



## Senniha

ASRock released new taichi x470 bios P.4.70 if anyone interested in cross flashing test.


----------



## csf22able

Senniha said:


> ASRock released new taichi x470 bios P.4.70 if anyone interested in cross flashing test.


there is no nvme support with x470 taichi bioses, even with same driver in bios


----------



## overpower

Pilotasso said:


> 2-Check memory QVL for high speed RAM (that should be a good indication of the boards Quality)


QVL is just there for tested kits. I've never bothered myself to look at it


----------



## Senniha

csf22able said:


> there is no nvme support with x470 taichi bioses, even with same driver in bios


Atleast to verify 4d error if still present.If agesa 1.2.0.0 locked 300 series.


----------



## csf22able

Senniha said:


> Atleast to verify 4d error if still present.If agesa 1.2.0.0 locked 300 series.


asrock - they're all same for c6h with this version of agesa


----------



## Senniha

csf22able said:


> asrock - they're all same for c6h with this version of agesa


ok,does any other vendor bios with agesa 1.2.0.0 or 1.2.0.1 patch A work with c6h?I own a taichi x370 and im afraid that AMD lock all agesa with ZEN3


----------



## csf22able

Senniha said:


> ok,does any other vendor bios with agesa 1.2.0.0 or 1.2.0.1 patch A work with c6h?


no in case of Zen3
the only option to check is X470 AORUS GAMING 7 WIFI , it have t-topology, nearly compatible superIO, and able to boot with some CPU's, but nobody used new bios with c6h yet and due to the dual bios the cold boot bug is heavy (no boot after restart)


----------



## CentroX

Asus backpaddled on the resizeable bar for older intel boards due to compliants. So why cant they do the same with ch6?

Lets cause an uproar.









Asus ger sina Z370- och Z390-moderkort stöd för Resizable BAR


Efter arga röster från kunder väljer företaget att starta upp BIOS-utvecklingen för äldre moderkort och ger dessa stöd för den prestandahöjande funktionen...




www.sweclockers.com


----------



## Pilotasso

where? That is a swedish forum. And my swedish is hummm rusty.


----------



## Dave001

If you really want Asus to change it's mind on x370 support, you need to complain on their social media platforms. Big companies hate bad press on social media.


----------



## Denvys5

Dave001 said:


> If you really want Asus to change it's mind on x370 support, you need to complain on their social media platforms. Big companies hate bad press on social media.


You cant complain enough if you dont have media influence. Its easier to ignore them and limit media presence, than to address the issue.


----------



## Conker1970

only thing is keep complaining if enough complain they will do something.AMD ignore the complaints too. Its more AMD to blame here tbh. I still dont get why 3 generations of Intel Boards get Resize Bar yet AMD only 2 and the 1st GEN AM4 doesnt...


----------



## Pilotasso

I'm more on the the side that ASUS is happy to sandbag their products regardless. AMD is rolling the USB fix down to X370 and I don't think we even will get that because that would imply a more modern AGESA on this chipset and ASUS hasn't gone past 1.0.0.6. The last update was based off this old standard and was designed to block crossflashing due to other brands doing what ASUS won't or can't do.

And Yes I have the USB disconnect bug, even though it's not that frequent that USB will disconnect spontaneously, everytime I touch anything at the back panel I can hear the audible notifications that things are being disconnected and detected again. It's still there, as well as the sleep bug, the PBO not doing anything etc etc etc.


----------



## CentroX

Pilotasso said:


> where? That is a swedish forum. And my swedish is hummm rusty.


*After angry voices from customers*, the company chooses to start up the BIOS development for older motherboards and gives them support for the performance-enhancing function Resizable BAR.
With the help of the PCI Express function Resizable BAR, graphics cards from the Radeon RX 6000 series, and most recently also the Geforce RTX 3000 family, can extract more performance in selected game titles. For the function to work, implemented support is required on the motherboard platform used - a support that originally only existed on modern products with, for example, the control circuits AMD X570 and B550 and Intel Z490 and Z590.

Support has now also begun to appear on older platforms, where players such as Asrock, MSI and Gigabyte have begun rolling out BIOS versions with Resizable BAR to their motherboards with Intel's Z390 and Z370 controllers. One company that has been outside this upgrade to older motherboards is Asus, whose customer service has previously claimed that support for the Z390 and Z370 has ended. This resulted in sour faces from the company's customers who were hoping to use the technology with their slightly older motherboard.
In a statement to SweClockers, Asus now announces that they will resume BIOS development for their motherboards with the Z390 and Z370 control circuits, where the goal will then be specifically to implement support for Resizable BAR in these. Work on this has already begun and the hope is that the new BIOS versions will roll out by the end of April.


----------



## CentroX

where can we complain so Asus changes their mind about X370 like they did with old intel boards?


----------



## Dr. Vodka

CentroX said:


> where can we complain so Asus changes their mind about X370 like they did with old intel boards?


People complained in the ROG forums, ASUS reps eventually responded.

People have been complaining in the C6H thread over at the ROG forums about what we all already know, no ASUS reps ever acknowledged or responded to the posts there.


Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## Conker1970

Hardly anyone is complaining anymore maybe time to change that on the ROG Forums....


----------



## Pilotasso

Registered in ROG forums, received a message that it will take a couple of days, WTH, do they have manual validation? bah.
It'll be christmas before I can use my account if at all.


----------



## mito1172

Conker1970 said:


> Hardly anyone is complaining anymore maybe time to change that on the ROG Forums....


asus deletes the complainant's message


----------



## oile

If you could please resend me the link to the proper thread, I'll write another post of polite protest against Asus, not being disrispectful. Thank you

Ps. Bug: Usb device not recognized with 8002 bios on the usb 2.0 chipset ports 

Inviato dal mio SM-G991B utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgeKps

oile said:


> If you could please resend me the link to the proper thread, I'll write another post of polite protest against Asus, not being disrispectful. Thank you
> 
> Ps. Bug: Usb device not recognized with 8002 bios on the usb 2.0 chipset ports
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G991B utilizzando Tapatalk


Yeah, i had the same thing. Went back to the previous version because after that unrecognised device, there were disconnetc/reconnect sounds all over the place.

On the respect (your comment of not being disrespectful) subject, to me respect is earned. And Asus and especially its forums moderators have earned absolutely zero respect. Their attitude has made me to decide to never buy Asus products again. And it's not about Zen 3 or not, that's entirely on AMD. It's about the support, or better yet, the lack of support they provide.

Maybe being disrespectful is what makes Asus do their job of supporting its products.


----------



## digitalfrost

I enabled the PBO fmax enhancer that was added in 8002. It gave a decent performance boost, but I noticed some rare crashes (applications, not the whole PC). Long story short, PBO fmax enhancer made my RAM unstable.

I tried some debugging but so far I cannot find a setting with PBO fmax enabled that will not result in errors with the memory tester.

e: Just re-read the Stilts original post. I disabled LLC as instructed, so I guess it's time to increase it again.


----------



## Cat Left

Hey Guys did some one Test the Biostar x470 GTA Bios with a Ryzen 5900x ?
Does XMP and NVME Boot really work ?
And a short instruction how i crossflash a bios would be nice. 
Thanks


----------



## csf22able

Cat Left said:


> Does XMP and NVME Boot really work ?


yes, you need bios with agesa 1100
for xmp it depends on ram sticks



Cat Left said:


> And a short instruction how i crossflash a bios would be nice.








Crosshair VI Hero: UEFI build update thread - Page 272


Directly from Elmor: Beta BIOS 3008 for C6H/C6HWIFI/C6E: AGESA 1.0.7.1, temperature offset fixed after S3 resume, GPU Post function fixed, 0d with some GPUs fixed http://www.mediafire.com/file/f95motjmh211e7h/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3008.zip...



rog.asus.com




just use biostar bios https://www.biostar.com.tw/upload/Bios/X47BGC07.BST


----------



## Fight Game

tired of waiting. picking up a 5600x from microcenter tomorrow for $290 and an MSI 550 MAG Tomahawk for $143. Good luck Asus x370 owners. Oh, and if anyone is looking for a decent deal on a 3600x, x370 crosshair vi, and/or an amd 390 video card, I'll be putting up on ebay tomorrow.


----------



## Conker1970

Anyone using an older Bios like 7306?
I decided to test it cause it still has PCI- 4.0 . In AC Vahlalla actually is the RTX 3070 2fps (ca 4%) quicker than 7901
BUT the fan control seems wonky
Any help with that here?


----------



## darkonyx

Conker1970 said:


> Anyone using an older Bios like 7306?
> I decided to test it cause it still has PCI- 4.0 . In AC Vahlalla actually is the RTX 3070 2fps (ca 4%) quicker than 7901
> BUT the fan control seems wonky
> Any help with that here?


With almost two weeks soon that has passed since I tried 6401 with my 1700 I can confirm it works flawlessly, including working fan controls. Unfortunately it didn't fix my 1700's poor memory controller P) so still stuck on 2966MHz... I guess I will have to live with that until a CPU-upgrade.

@Conker1970: maybe you also can try 6401?


----------



## Conker1970

i have a Ryzen 5 3600 so might not work on 6401 Memory controller works on 3200Mhz great


----------



## CentroX

Yea i am about to give up also. This board is finished.


----------



## Pilotasso

I will run mine as is and skip the next 2 generations. The first platform for DDR5/PCIE5 will make us beta testers, like X370 but worse (because there's more new stuff in it that will need to mature and the R&D cost will reflect on initial prices). Lesson learned.


----------



## Conker1970

Might though get a cheap used 3700X to tide me over next year though...


----------



## articuno1au

Just chasing some advice if I may.

I'm picking up a 3800xt tomorrow, so I started look at bios compatibility again. I'm currently running 7201 because it's been stable for me and I haven't had the fan bugs that were impacting lots of others. With stability and performance kind of OK, I stopped following the BIOS releases. Just read 10 pages back, and damn are ASUS being dicks about this stuff :\

I can see a lot of people on 7901, and 8002 would be tempting except for the reports of USB device issues. More worryingly, I'm seeing a handful on 7601, and some recommending even earlier than that. I was just hoping I could get some recommendations as to which BIOS version to target? I'm happy to do some more reading or even cross flash if there's a benefit for my CPU, but coming in cold is daunting given the amount of content on the thread now.

Specs attached below. Thanks in advance


----------



## Brko

7704 was very good for me with no issues whatsoever for an almost a year.


----------



## The Sandman

articuno1au said:


> Just chasing some advice if I may.
> 
> I'm picking up a 3800xt tomorrow, so I started look at bios compatibility again. I'm currently running 7201 because it's been stable for me and I haven't had the fan bugs that were impacting lots of others. With stability and performance kind of OK, I stopped following the BIOS releases. Just read 10 pages back, and damn are ASUS being dicks about this stuff :\
> 
> I can see a lot of people on 7901, and 8002 would be tempting except for the reports of USB device issues. More worryingly, I'm seeing a handful on 7601, and some recommending even earlier than that. I was just hoping I could get some recommendations as to which BIOS version to target? I'm happy to do some more reading or even cross flash if there's a benefit for my CPU, but coming in cold is daunting given the amount of content on the thread now.


No doubt you'll need to try a few and see what works for your system. It's so odd you had no issues with 7201.
I'm one of those that 7601 shut down all fans and my water pump.
For me I can only recommend 6401 and 7601 and still not 100% satisfied with the later (still testing) random code 8 on idle.

From what I've seen Crossflashing is a waist on this mobo and not worth the time. Just go 550 and call it a day.
Have you given any thought into a memory upgrade, results above are rather sad sorry.


----------



## shemuru

articuno1au said:


> 7901, and 8002


Using Summit-CPU, so no any ideas about newer CPUs.
7901(and 7902) was more stable than 76XX / 77XX releases for me, 8002 looks stable and somewhat "faster", a bit more single-threaded in CPU-Z and less inter-core latency in Sandra.
Not notice any problem with USB, audiointerface/midi/vr/etc, everything works stable.


----------



## Brko

The Sandman said:


> From what I've seen Crossflashing is a waist on this mobo and not worth the time. Just go 550 and call it a day.
> Have you given any thought into a memory upgrade, results above are rather sad sorry.


Agree. Did that 2+ months ago and forget about C6H. 4 year old MBO. Still good for common everyday use but if someone suffers issues, these are not and will not be fixed. Board support is dead.


----------



## Fight Game

+1, new stuffs in the sig and I couldn't be happier. no more usb issues which also caused windows update for those usb devices to go crazy and install them multiple times a day. This cpu/board is boosting about 450mhz more (although CTR reports I have another bronze :/ )and seeing about 25% increase in ST and MT in every benchmark. Resize bar + SAM, np. Higher memory mhz and IF with the same timings. Most importantly I'm seeing about a 30% increase in fps in my favorite game, EQ2 which is very dated and only uses 1.5 cores. As I said above, I got the board for $144 and the cpu for $290, and got $20 off for the bundle. I'll be able to recover most of that when I sell my old parts.


----------



## articuno1au

The Sandman said:


> No doubt you'll need to try a few and see what works for your system. It's so odd you had no issues with 7201.
> I'm one of those that 7601 shut down all fans and my water pump.
> For me I can only recommend 6401 and 7601 and still not 100% satisfied with the later (still testing) random code 8 on idle.
> 
> From what I've seen Crossflashing is a waist on this mobo and not worth the time. Just go 550 and call it a day.
> Have you given any thought into a memory upgrade, results above are rather sad sorry.


Thanks for the info. Yeah, basically everyone here was having issues and my rig just skated on through. Bummed to hear you're still having issues.

I am picking up the 3800xt for a super good price second hand, only reason I'm upgrading. I'm not going to worry about buying a new board, whatever improvement I pick up here is a bonus. I've got the memory running at 3133 on a 1700x, which isn't a bad outcome given there was no b-die in Australia when I bought it (hell, there was no 3200mhz either). Now I'm looking about and I can't get any b-die because it's all sold.. Sad panda 

I wondered if it was to do with my having custom fan curves for everything, but I can't imagine the others on this forum were running stock fan curves..


Brko said:


> 7704 was very good for me with no issues whatsoever for an almost a year.


Thanks 


shemuru said:


> Using Summit-CPU, so no any ideas about newer CPUs.
> 7901(and 7902) was more stable than 76XX / 77XX releases for me, 8002 looks stable and somewhat "faster", a bit more single-threaded in CPU-Z and less inter-core latency in Sandra.
> Not notice any problem with USB, audiointerface/midi/vr/etc, everything works stable.


Thanks. I'm super bummed at some of the issue that have come up. I'll try with 8002 and work backwards from there.


The worst part is that everyone has had such hugely differing experiences with the various builds. We haven't even got a build that everyone agrees is solid. It's kind of nuts.. I don't think I'll be buying anything Asus in the future.

Thanks again for the suggestions


----------



## Villi174

https://market.yandex.ru/product--m...onstock=1&grhow=supplier&local-offers-first=0 😂


----------



## Denvys5

Villi174 said:


> https://market.yandex.ru/product--m...onstock=1&grhow=supplier&local-offers-first=0 😂


IDK where did they found a garbage pile containing those... 
But I know a guy that actually bought one "brand new", april 2021, 4 years since release. And you know what? This garbage was faulty out of box xD.



Spoiler





















He is getting sht ton of errors with his SATA slots on any modern bios version (7xxx/8002 etc)


----------



## Brko

Wow, Russia has got the newest batch of Crosshair VI Hero 
Probably refurbished boards or surplus RMA stock. Who on earth wants to buy it new now in Q2 2021 when you can have midrange B550 board for the same price?


----------



## Villi174

Denvys5 said:


> IDK where did they found a garbage pile containing those...
> But I know a guy that actually bought one "brand new", april 2021, 4 years since release. And you know what? This garbage was faulty out of box xD.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2487007
> View attachment 2487008
> 
> 
> 
> He is getting sht ton of errors with his SATA slots on any modern bios version (7xxx/8002 etc)


Probably marriage


----------



## Pilotasso

Brko said:


> Wow, Russia has got the newest batch of Crosshair VI Hero
> Probably refurbished boards or surplus RMA stock. Who on earth wants to buy it new now in Q2 2021 when you can have midrange B550 board for the same price?


Not to mention the risk of getting a board with potential issues (on top of those known). Whos pushing this? ASUS or the vendors?


----------



## csf22able

that's local market specific, trying to sell oldies for lower price, C6H is 120$ here


----------



## jamarinas

CentroX said:


> Yea i am about to give up also. This board is finished.


The Strix B450-F II is good (at least for me). It has a beefy VRM too compared to the previous version. I came from C6H WIFI (but still holding on to this in the hopes of having a Zen 3 AGESA).

Edit: Strix B450-F II has 4 phases (2+2) on the SoC, (4+4 on the CPU).


----------



## articuno1au

Just for interest sake, I updated to 8002 and ran some tests with me 1700x (Old) and 3800xt (New). One thing to note is I dropped the memory clock from 3133 to 3000 on the 3800xt because I haven't had time to do any OC at all.









Obviously a long way to go in terms of getting everything dialed in, but for what I paid for the 3800xt, I'm happy. I suspect getting up to 3133 again ought make a significant difference, and hopefully I can push it further with the more mature IMC.

So far 8002 is looking pretty stable. It definitely runs cooler, it's pushing a lot less voltage to the CPU at idle, though it still spikes up to 1.4v which I find terrifying..


----------



## Aspros

Risizable bar in x399 amd..









MSI Is The Only Motherboard Maker To Offer Resizable BAR Support Across All HEDT Platforms Including AMD TRX40, X399 & Intel X299


MSI has become the only motherboard maker to offer Resizable BAR support across all the latest HEDT platforms from Intel and AMD.




wccftech.com


----------



## oile

Meanwhile Asrock fixed the bugs for x370 giving perfect 5000 series support... 

Inviato dal mio SM-G991B utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brko

Link?


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Brko said:


> Link?


Read on from here:









Asrock X370 Taichi Overclocking Thread


Taichi x370 p6.62 on jz fix on pci-e [email protected] for 5000 zen3




www.overclock.net














link to BIOS in the motherboard model selector at the end. P6.62 for the X370 Taichi


----------



## Brko

Thank you kind sir


----------



## oile

Brko said:


> Thank you kind sir


Hello brko, any news from your friend with gigabyte x370 running ryzen 5000? 

Inviato dal mio SM-G991B utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## jamarinas

Any ideas what AGESA this X370 Taichi 6.62 BIOS has?

EDIT: Someone mentioned something, but no confirmation anywhere.



Senniha said:


> As I quess will be the same 1.1.0.0 c/d,a more experience user edit bios and see.


----------



## Brko

oile said:


> Hello brko, any news from your friend with gigabyte x370 running ryzen 5000?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G991B utilizzando Tapatalk


Hello Oile.
Nothing new l'm afraid. He didn't get permission to publish any screenshots or CPU-Z validations as we spoke last time (month or so ago). 
What l do know is that these combos booted and worked:
5900X on X370 Gaming 5
5600X on B350 Gaming 3

5900X in B350 was a no-go due to weak VRMs.

But, those are engineering evaluation BIOSes. Similar thing as that ASRocks' ones, only difference is that ASRocks' are released somehow into the wild. Those GBs are still well hidden.

So l bet Asus and MSI got their eng eval stuff but are being silent. Asus is in ignore mod, MSI told that it would/could support Zen3 on 300 lineup but only when AMD change their stance on it, which will probably not happen since we are in 5th year of 300 chipset based MBO service.

But l think we will soon have another "war" if Zen3+ aka Warhol will be supported only on 500 boards. I saw numerous reports about X570S and B550 refresh boards are in the pipelines, but no one really care for this because everyones eyes are on GPUs and how to make money in mining.


----------



## csf22able

jamarinas said:


> Any ideas what AGESA this X370 Taichi 6.62 BIOS has?


they fixed bug which C6H never had with Zen3 (except crossflash of one certain model from biostar), agesa is still 1.1.0.0.
Asrock B450pro4 (agesa 1.1.0.0) is the best bios among asrock series for C6H crossflashing
Taichi bioses are buggy with C6H


----------



## articuno1au

Just a quick update on my end. I'm still on 8002, and it's been rock stable with no noticeable USB issues. The only thing I have at the moment is my 3800xt doesn't seem to be boosting as high as I'd expect and the board seems to be pushing it more voltage than I'd expect. I've not tried to do any manual tuning to lock it in though, so future me problem.

I've got some better memory in the mail, so when it arrives, I'll try and lock it down properly. Just wanted to share my findings for future people looking


----------



## y0bailey

Can someone talk me in or out ofspending money? 

I'm running a [email protected] 3200mhz mem. 

I game at [email protected], and that is ALL I do on this system beyond fart around on the web. I am bored and want to spend money, but I just can't seem to justify a 15% increase in frames for $300 (3700x). If it is even that large of an increase at 1440p? 

I'm not buying a new motherboard until AM5 (and it sure as **** won't be ASUS), so 5000 series aint happening. It's either sit and wait or drop in a half assed CPU upgrade.

What have you folks done? I've given up hope on 5000 series support from the ass-hats at ASUS.


----------



## Brko

Sit and wait.
You have 4 years R7 1700and C6H, you can wait one more year to buy Zen4/DDR5/AM5 combo


----------



## vasko469

if we complain hard enough on twitter we might get a zen 3 update, just saying, they can't just avoid us, right?


----------



## abso

y0bailey said:


> What have you folks done? I've given up hope on 5000 series support from the ass-hats at ASUS.


Sold my C6H for 110€ and bought an ASRock B550 Steel legen for 110€


----------



## Brko

vasko469 said:


> if we complain hard enough on twitter we might get a zen 3 update, just saying, they can't just avoid us, right?


Wrong. Sales of refreshed B450 and B550 boards are sky high so one at Asus will lift a finger to do a Zen3-on-4yr-old-300-board possible.
AMD has an official stance and it is hard NO. So why would Asus (owner of ASMedia who are producing all chipsets except X570 and selling them to other ODMs) bother with 4yr old chipset?

We've been thru all of this half a year ago. Lots and lots of emails to Asus Customer service, tweets, posts here and on Asus forum. And where we are? C6H a great board is dead in every possible way to be dead in terms of official support Zen3. Last remaining haven is crossflashing.

For me also that was a very bitter pill to swallow and after few months l sold it, put some few EUR and bought B550-F board which is couple light years ahead of C6H and switch my R7 3700X for R5 5600X 1:1.


----------



## shemuru

Brko said:


> DDR5


[email protected] quad channel [email protected] on 2022? 
_Bruh..._


----------



## Brko

shemuru said:


> [email protected] quad channel [email protected] on 2022?
> _Bruh..._


Please, enlighten me, what is troubling you kind sir?


----------



## shemuru

@*Brko*
Remembering DDR3-2133 vs DDR4-2400/2666?
DDR5, so far, looks like a server miscarriage +20% perf / +100% lat, waste of money.


----------



## shemuru

_Absolutely disgusting mem progress._


----------



## vasko469

Brko said:


> Wrong. Sales of refreshed B450 and B550 boards are sky high so one at Asus will lift a finger to do a Zen3-on-4yr-old-300-board possible.
> AMD has an official stance and it is hard NO. So why would Asus (owner of ASMedia who are producing all chipsets except X570 and selling them to other ODMs) bother with 4yr old chipset?
> 
> We've been thru all of this half a year ago. Lots and lots of emails to Asus Customer service, tweets, posts here and on Asus forum. And where we are? C6H a great board is dead in every possible way to be dead in terms of official support Zen3. Last remaining haven is crossflashing.
> 
> For me also that was a very bitter pill to swallow and after few months l sold it, put some few EUR and bought B550-F board which is couple light years ahead of C6H and switch my R7 3700X for R5 5600X 1:1.


oh well, too bad I guess


----------



## Brko

shemuru said:


> @*Brko*
> Remembering DDR3-2133 vs DDR4-2400/2666?
> DDR5, so far, looks like a server miscarriage +20% perf / +100% lat, waste of money.


Oh, l see.
Yep, so far it is not promising. But, you/we will have to embrace when planning an upgrade to Zen4/AlderLake since there will be no DDR4 boards.
Let us hope for Zen3+ and then max out AM4 platform 


vasko469 said:


> oh well, too bad I guess


Yes unfortunately. 
But at the time when l was reluctant to get rid of my C6H, l read a lot of tehnical stuff regarding X370 and B550 boards from lets say independent staff. B550 boards really are far ahead and better designed than our belowed C6H. Even B450 boards have better layout design than C6H. Yes, C6H is massively better equipped, better VRMs etc. But board design, impleneted solutions are crap. These boards are rushed out and that's it.

Also, l was very very angry and did not want to accept NO for an answer why there is no Zen3 on 300 boards. But after a while and thousands of words and technical read - l bought "less" equipped B550 board and sold my C6H. Only thing l missed (for 2 hours) is Post Code display on board


----------



## LicSqualo

All MB x370s have suffered from the innovation of ZEN; this is a fact. Clearly all subsequent ones have been improved. And also this is a fact. I do not despise my motherboard nor do I feel the need to upgrade. Of course it would make me happy if I could also mount the new 5xxx series, but I'm not crying about it nor I speaking negatively of Asus for this board that has fully met my expectations. Sorry for those who didn't have the same situation as me.


----------



## shemuru

Brko said:


> AlderLake since there will be no DDR4 boards.


----------



## Brko

If you remember, Skylake also had DDR3 support but on lowest end boards. 
Ok, it will be DDR4 support on Alder Lake but on which boards?


----------



## shemuru

@*Brko*
Chinese enthusiasts used DDR3 up to 9900K on Z170 mobo, _skylake anyway_.
Memory controller is inside processor, why do you need a mobo for this?


----------



## Brko

shemuru said:


> @*Brko*
> Chinese enthusiasts used DDR3 up to 9900K on Z170 mobo, _skylake anyway_.
> Memory controller is inside processor, why do you need a mobo for this?


How can you run Alder Lake CPU with DDR4 on mid/high end board which does not have DDR4 slot, only DDR5?
Sorry, I didn't know we are talking about modding/enthusiastic scene. In that case, we have SUPPORT for Zen3 on 300-chipset board via crossflashing and eng sample bioses. As we can see, enthusiasts here are running Zen3 CPU on C6H board. So no problems there at all.

We will forget other 99,99% users who will go to the store and say "give mi Alder Lake CPU, some good MBO for it and 16/32 gigs of RAM". I hardly believe anyone of those will bother with DDR4 support and low end DDR4 boards.

But OK, I got your point.


----------



## shemuru

Brko said:


> How can you run Alder Lake CPU with DDR4 on mid/high end board which does not have DDR4 slot, only DDR5?
> Sorry, I didn't know we are talking about modding/enthusiastic scene. In that case, we have SUPPORT for Zen3 on 300-chipset board via crossflashing and eng sample bioses. As we can see, enthusiasts here are running Zen3 CPU on C6H board. So no problems there at all.
> 
> We will forget other 99,99% users who will go to the store and say "give mi Alder Lake CPU, some good MBO for it and 16/32 gigs of RAM". I hardly believe anyone of those will bother with DDR4 support and low end DDR4 boards.
> 
> But OK, I got your point.


----------



## shemuru

The only question is whether new Ryzen will have a "transitional" memory controller, or again force to buy a new dram, _like a new mobo_, huh?


----------



## Brko

You 100% sure that MBO-makers will allow to buy a new board but not buying new RAM? OK, let us wait and see  Thanks for the info. Now I know much more about DDR5 than before. Really, didn't know that are slot-compatible. AFAIK, none DDR versions before was or am I mistaken again?


----------



## harrysun

y0bailey said:


> Can someone talk me in or out ofspending money?
> 
> I'm running a [email protected] 3200mhz mem.
> 
> I game at [email protected], and that is ALL I do on this system beyond fart around on the web. I am bored and want to spend money, but I just can't seem to justify a 15% increase in frames for $300 (3700x). If it is even that large of an increase at 1440p?
> 
> I'm not buying a new motherboard until AM5 (and it sure as **** won't be ASUS), so 5000 series aint happening. It's either sit and wait or drop in a half assed CPU upgrade.
> 
> What have you folks done? I've given up hope on 5000 series support from the ass-hats at ASUS.


It depends if you are in CPU or GPU limit. Most are in GPU limit; every graphics setting/resolution maxed out.






Use FPS Monitor - ingame system monitoring tool to overlay all your CPU cores and check if they are maxed out (> 95%). If your game uses 3 cores and they are maxed out while your GPU is < 90% you are CPU bound:


----------



## jamarinas

shemuru said:


> The only question is whether new Ryzen will have a "transitional" memory controller, or again force to buy a new dram, _like a new mobo_, huh?


It's that time of the season again. LOL


----------



## Ice009

abso said:


> Sold my C6H for 110€ and bought an ASRock B550 Steel legen for 110€


Great to hear. Glad it worked out for you . You didn't lose money on the MB swap over, so that turned out great. Where do you guys normally sell your PC hardware? On local trading forums/platforms in your country or something like Ebay? 

How do you find the B550 Steel Legend compared to the Asus C6H?

I stupidly bought a C6H and C6E over a year ago thinking I can run a 5xxx series CPU in both of them at a later date. I know it's not as bad as some of you guys that paid brand new price for either MB, but man, I made a big mistake buying them. I thought for sure they'd support the new series CPUs since they are the highest end X370 MBs that still have great specs. I'm currently running the C6H with a 2700X, but I have no plans to upgrade to a 3xxx series CPU as I don't feel it's worth it money wise (unless I can get a 3xxx series CPU second hand for a cheap price, I won't upgrade that MB at all). If I sell the MBs, it'd be a decent loss compared to what I paid. I should have just bought a cheaper B450 MB back then and I then could have bought a B550 right now.

I am not happy at all with Asus and am not sure I will buy any of their MBs in the future. When I bought the C6H, I could have bought an X370 Asrock Taichi, but I passed on that as I've used Asus for years (80% of the MBs I've used the past 10 years have been Asus). I should have went with Asrock, but since I didn't have much experience with them, I felt more comfortable to go with Asus.

Anyway, if anyone from Asus reads this, I am absolutely disgusted that you guys won't even give us a beta BIOS. I don't know all the technical details, but it seems like the C6H and C6E are both more than capable hardware wise, so why would you screw everyone over that bought these MBs when other brands like Asrock have provided their customers with 5xxx series CPU support? I would be more understanding if no other X370 MB manufacturer had support for Zen 3 5xxx series CPUs, but since they do, I find it poor that Asus didn't even attempt to do it.


----------



## abso

@Ice009 

I can use SAM now which is the only feature the C6H didn't have that I use right now. Ofc it's nice now to have the option to eventually upgrade to Zen3 and Gen4 name. The legend lacks sata connectors and some of the OC features but it's an acceptable trade-off for me. Only thing that bothers me is the 2nd m.2 slot on the legend only runs at Gen3x2. So I might replace it with an aorus pro if I can find it on sale somewhere like I did the legend.

Sold my stuff on ebay-kleinanzeigen. It's like a lokal ebay version.


----------



## Ice009

Brko said:


> Yes unfortunately.
> But at the time when l was reluctant to get rid of my C6H, l read a lot of tehnical stuff regarding X370 and B550 boards from lets say independent staff. B550 boards really are far ahead and better designed than our belowed C6H. Even B450 boards have better layout design than C6H. Yes, C6H is massively better equipped, better VRMs etc. But board design, impleneted solutions are crap. These boards are rushed out and that's it.
> 
> Also, l was very very angry and did not want to accept NO for an answer why there is no Zen3 on 300 boards. But after a while and thousands of words and technical read - l bought "less" equipped B550 board and sold my C6H. Only thing l missed (for 2 hours) is Post Code display on board


Have any links to the stuff you read about the X370 Vs B550 MBs? I thought the highest end X370 MBs would still be just as capable as any B550 MB to run Zen3. Can you elaborate a little bit on what makes the B550 MBs better designed?




abso said:


> @Ice009
> 
> I can use SAM now which is the only feature the C6H didn't have that I use right now. Ofc it's nice now to have the option to eventually upgrade to Zen3 and Gen4 name. The legend lacks sata connectors and some of the OC features but it's an acceptable trade-off for me. Only thing that bothers me is the 2nd m.2 slot on the legend only runs at Gen3x2. So I might replace it with an aorus pro if I can find it on sale somewhere like I did the legend.
> 
> Sold my stuff on ebay-kleinanzeigen. It's like a lokal ebay version.


Yeah, I forgot about SAM, so I guess that is another feature the Crosshair 6 boards don't have. Are you using two M.2 drives in the B550 Steel Legend, or planning to use two? I guess PCI-e gen3x2 would be a far bit of a handicap for any decent M.2 drive.

I also wish I never sold my RX 5700 XT back in November as I've been using a GTX 1070 as an interim card, but haven't been able to find stock of the newer cards at prices that aren't massively inflated if I have been able to find stock here in AU. How is stock levels and pricey in Germany?I was originally planning to upgrade to a RX 6800/6800XT or RTX 3070/3080 I just saw today that people have been selling their RX 5700 XTs on Ebay in AU for double the price I sold mine for back in November. I guess I have lost out on PC hardware the past 6 months or so. I should have sold both of my Crosshair 6 MBs and just bought one decent B550 MB, or one lower end X570 MB and kept my RX 5700 XT, as it would have been a much better card to keep the past 5 months or so and I could have sold it later. Oh well, can't win all the time.


----------



## jamarinas

Ice009 said:


> Can you elaborate a little bit on what makes the B550 MBs better designed?


Optimized PCB traces (thickness (of the traces, proper amount of copper)?, proper trace lengths to comply with the standards?) for higher frequencies (DDR, PCIe etc etc.), to name a few. It's like it is refined for what Ryzen (Zen, Zen+, Zen 2, Zen 3) actually needs.

My Strix B450F-II can easily run my DDR4-3000 on XMP. My Crosshair VI Hero/Prime X370-Pro needs a little tweaking. Of course, the AGESA plays a role here too, but the B450F-II feels more stable.


----------



## abso

@Ice009 

Right now just one NVME Gen3x4 drive on m.2 but eventually I will get an Gen4 drive. So if I can switch to the Aorus Pro B550 withouth losing money I will do so. Better save than sorry. As far as memory and cpu oc goes the B550 Steel legend does exactly the same as the C6H. I get same results with same voltages.

GPU prices are nuts, got a 6900XT from AMD for 999€ which I am using atm. After Im done with CP2077 and AC Valhalla I will sell it again and put some old card in until prices are back to normal. All my other games dont require that much performance.


----------



## kokobash

Been a lurker for this sub for quite sometime already and would like to ask some inputs at the moment. Currently rocking a C6E on my rig running my 3900X CPU. At the same time I bought a brand new X570 tomahawk(just because it comes with a free 240mm CM AiO and at the same time flipping both parts after). was think now if switching to the X570 would be a good idea.

Personally I dont have plans on getting Ryze 5000 series nor do I have any problems with my C6E. But I do feel that my 3900x runs a bit hotter on Auto PBO and memory overclocking/tightening is not that good on my C6E.


----------



## Ice009

jamarinas said:


> Optimized PCB traces (thickness (of the traces, proper amount of copper)?, proper trace lengths to comply with the standards?) for higher frequencies (DDR, PCIe etc etc.), to name a few. It's like it is refined for what Ryzen (Zen, Zen+, Zen 2, Zen 3) actually needs.
> 
> My Strix B450F-II can easily run my DDR4-3000 on XMP. My Crosshair VI Hero/Prime X370-Pro needs a little tweaking. Of course, the AGESA plays a role here too, but the B450F-II feels more stable.


Ahh right, thanks for that explanation. Those are pretty decent changes that would make a difference. I now see what Brko was talking about.

I'm using two 16GB kits (for a total of 32GB) of G.Skill Flare X Samsung B-die CL14 3200Mhz RAM on my C6H, and it ran straight away with XMP profile. Haven't tried upping the voltage and clocking it higher, though. I was waiting until I had at least a 3xxx or 5xxx series CPU to put in the MB before I tried any of that.



abso said:


> @Ice009
> 
> Right now just one NVME Gen3x4 drive on m.2 but eventually I will get an Gen4 drive. So if I can switch to the Aorus Pro B550 withouth losing money I will do so. Better save than sorry. As far as memory and cpu oc goes the B550 Steel legend does exactly the same as the C6H. I get same results with same voltages.
> 
> GPU prices are nuts, got a 6900XT from AMD for 999€ which I am using atm. After Im done with CP2077 and AC Valhalla I will sell it again and put some old card in until prices are back to normal. All my other games dont require that much performance.


Yeah, if you're going to use a second NVMe drive, you'll have to try and changeover to a more suitable MB that has a better second M.2 slot. Interesting about memory and cpu performance being the same between the two boards.

Interesting about the GPU price of the 6900XT. Darn, I wouldn't have a problem paying that price if that was available here right now.

To give you some perspective, for one of the cheaper versions, the 6900XT here is 1450€ and some go up to 1800€ when converting from AUD to EURO. Man, I always knew we a getting ripped off here, but those price differences are crazy. Maybe I need to start looking at buying a card from a different country? What are the prices of the 6800/6800XT and 3070/3080 where you are? Is there actual stock available? Anyone know if any brands have worldwide warranty support? That's the main thing stopping me buying from overseas. LOL darn, I don't need a 6900XT, but I would take one if I could get it for only $1500 AUD.



kokobash said:


> Been a lurker for this sub for quite sometime already and would like to ask some inputs at the moment. Currently rocking a C6E on my rig running my 3900X CPU. At the same time I bought a brand new X570 tomahawk(just because it comes with a free 240mm CM AiO and at the same time flipping both parts after). was think now if switching to the X570 would be a good idea.
> 
> Personally I dont have plans on getting Ryze 5000 series nor do I have any problems with my C6E. But I do feel that my 3900x runs a bit hotter on Auto PBO and memory overclocking/tightening is not that good on my C6E.


What are you going to do with the X570 Tomahawk if you decide to keep the C6E? Sell the X570 MB? Did you buy the X570 just so you could get the deal on the CM AiO, or were you actually really wanting to use the X570?

Personally, I think you should keep the Tomahawk. I know you said you are not looking to upgrade the CPU, but the reason I say to keep it is, if you keep the X570 Tomahawk, you will at least have an upgrade path should you choose to upgrade. Maybe later on down the line you'll find a cheap 5xxx series CPU, and/or maybe you'll find a second hand one for a great price and it would be a worthwhile upgrade in that type of situation.

The flipside of the coin is something I've been wondering about myself these past few days, though.

Do you guys think there with be a Zen 3 refresh on AM4? If so, would the original X570 Motherboards handle/support it well enough? This would be my only reason against keeping it. Maybe they will release a refresh of X570 MBs to finish off the life of the AM4 socket as the first run of X570 MBs are now getting a bit old (I think the Tomahawk and most other X570 MBs were released in 2019).


----------



## kokobash

Ice009 said:


> What are you going to do with the X570 Tomahawk if you decide to keep the C6E? Sell the X570 MB? Did you buy the X570 just so you could get the deal on the CM AiO, or were you actually really wanting to use the X570?
> 
> Personally, I think you should keep the Tomahawk. I know you said you are not looking to upgrade the CPU, but the reason I say to keep it is, if you keep the X570 Tomahawk, you will at least have an upgrade path should you choose to upgrade. Maybe later on down the line you'll find a cheap 5xxx series CPU, and/or maybe you'll find a second hand one for a great price and it would be a worthwhile upgrade in that type of situation.
> 
> The flipside of the coin is something I've been wondering about myself these past few days, though.
> 
> Do you guys think there with be a Zen 3 refresh on AM4? If so, would the original X570 Motherboards handle/support it well enough? This would be my only reason against keeping it. Maybe they will release a refresh of X570 MBs to finish off the life of the AM4 socket as the first run of X570 MBs are now getting a bit old (I think the Tomahawk and most other X570 MBs were released in 2019).


Most likely sell the X570 if ever. Just bought it for the sake of getting the free AiO. Haven't eally considered in changing my C6E up until I got the X570 tomahawk. Actually there are only two reasons why I do like my C6E more at the moment; better back IO and the EATX form factor looks good on my Phanteks P450x. )


----------



## Fight Game

amd has said there will be a refresh of the 5000 series. Either nov or dec this year


----------



## plandream

Honestly, I don't have many problems with the CH6 and I need 8 Sata. I only have the USB issue but all my devices work correctly and a bug with Windows not recognizing my keyboard once in 6-7 boots (linux never had this problem).


----------



## jamarinas

Ice009 said:


> I'm using two 16GB kits (for a total of 32GB) of G.Skill Flare X Samsung B-die CL14 3200Mhz RAM on my C6H, and it ran straight away with XMP profile. Haven't tried upping the voltage and clocking it higher, though. I was waiting until I had at least a 3xxx or 5xxx series CPU to put in the MB before I tried any of that.


Nice! Mine is a Micron B-die market-ed as Intel Memory. I think it is one of those early DDR4s made for the Intel platform at that time (I got it used). Oh yeah, it needs some voltage boost on the Vsoc as well on the X370 boards and topping at 2933 (just 66MHz away from its rated speed). On the B450-F II I am using now, no voltage boost on the Vsoc.


----------



## Senniha

oile said:


> Meanwhile Asrock fixed the bugs for x370 giving perfect 5000 series support...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G991B utilizzando Tapatalk


It's not official but leaked.Its has memory issues as all agesa 1.1.0.0 we can't go above 3200/IF 1600 without WHEA errors.I get WHEA 19.


----------



## roco_smith

kokobash said:


> Been a lurker for this sub for quite sometime already and would like to ask some inputs at the moment. Currently rocking a C6E on my rig running my 3900X CPU. At the same time I bought a brand new X570 tomahawk(just because it comes with a free 240mm CM AiO and at the same time flipping both parts after). was think now if switching to the X570 would be a good idea.
> 
> Personally I dont have plans on getting Ryze 5000 series nor do I have any problems with my C6E. But I do feel that my 3900x runs a bit hotter on Auto PBO and memory overclocking/tightening is not that good on my C6E.


I use on my CH6E 3900X the 1usmus CTR and is the best solution for me to cool down my Temps and get the best of my ccx cores, at this moment I have it set on 44.00/4300/4300/4200 with just 1.27v , Temp on full work get around 70 degrees and on idle 38/37 / on heavy duty games temps reach about 45 degrees only.I got good fps on my graphic card and I can play all my AAA games at 1440p configuration so I will keep my system until AM5 socket is release to make a big upgrade


----------



## Dr. Vodka

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/mzzuth









[Übersicht] - Ultimative AM4 UEFI/BIOS/AGESA Übersicht


@Acki-84: meine von den Defaults abweichenden BIOS-Settings sind im Wesentlichen nur FAN-Einstellungen (in Richtung weniger Drehzahl) und A-XMP (Details siehe Screenshots). Aktuell ist "Re-Size BAR Support" wieder deaktiviert. Ryzen Master zeigt "0 °C" und "Begrenzung 0 °C". Das passt auch zur...




www.hardwareluxx.de














Looks like AMD threatened Asrock over their AGESA v2 experiment on 300 series chipsets. JZ distributes these Asrock BIOSes from an anonymous source for obvious reasons.

This supports @Brko's story about Gigabyte, and explains ASUS' behavior.


Well, looks like AMD pulled an Intel too soon too fast. Got too big and powerful once again (bigger than ever in fact), now enforcing anti consumer business decisions. Couldn't they wait until AM5 for these kind of bullsh*t decisions?

They let everyone do Zen2 on A320, but that was too much.


----------



## jamarinas

Well, my next machine will probably Intel. When Intel produces a better one. I'm on Ryzen 7 1700 now and still satisfied.

Bye AMD. lol


----------



## Senniha

Make some noise their,it's our time to hit back to get support

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/mzzuth


----------



## Brko

jamarinas said:


> Optimized PCB traces (thickness (of the traces, proper amount of copper)?, proper trace lengths to comply with the standards?) for higher frequencies (DDR, PCIe etc etc.), to name a few. It's like it is refined for what Ryzen (Zen, Zen+, Zen 2, Zen 3) actually needs.
> 
> My Strix B450F-II can easily run my DDR4-3000 on XMP. My Crosshair VI Hero/Prime X370-Pro needs a little tweaking. Of course, the AGESA plays a role here too, but the B450F-II feels more stable.


Yes, thanks 
As said, 300 boards were rushed. ODMs were very busy in making, sorry, RECYCLING s1151 Z270 (from Z170) for Kaby Lake and did not expect AMD will make good CPU and that launch will be smthng like Vishera AM3+, somewhat below-mediocre so they did piss-poor job in designing 300 boards. Yes, we have very good and capable boards like C6H/C6E, but vast majority of 300 boards is... l will not say crap but will stay with RUSHED out.

When they saw how Ryzen is an excellent product after all, they used the VERY SAME chipset, branding it 400 but putting it on updated and upgraded layout and MBO spec. Basically 400 boards are 300 V2. 300 boards were one big test, so it seems from today's perspective.



Fight Game said:


> amd has said there will be a refresh of the 5000 series. Either nov or dec this year


Since competition flopped with its utter crap called Rocket Lake, AMD is in no hurry to release Zen4 and can do Zen3+ with another X570/B550 refresh. Even last years B450 refresh lineup would do the trick.



Dr. Vodka said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/mzzuth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Übersicht] - Ultimative AM4 UEFI/BIOS/AGESA Übersicht
> 
> 
> @Acki-84: meine von den Defaults abweichenden BIOS-Settings sind im Wesentlichen nur FAN-Einstellungen (in Richtung weniger Drehzahl) und A-XMP (Details siehe Screenshots). Aktuell ist "Re-Size BAR Support" wieder deaktiviert. Ryzen Master zeigt "0 °C" und "Begrenzung 0 °C". Das passt auch zur...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hardwareluxx.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like AMD threatened Asrock over their AGESA v2 experiment on 300 series chipsets. JZ distributes these Asrock BIOSes from an anonymous source for obvious reasons.
> 
> This supports @Brko's story about Gigabyte, and explains ASUS' behavior.
> 
> 
> Well, looks like AMD pulled an Intel too soon too fast. Got too big and powerful once again (bigger than ever in fact), now enforcing anti consumer business decisions. Couldn't they wait until AM5 for these kind of bullsh*t decisions?
> 
> They let everyone do Zen2 on A320, but that was too much.


Seems so. But I wouldn't go too far with Intel comparisions. Intel is different sort of scum. They sold 5 chipsets on SAME SOCKET and SAME SKYLAKE uArch just bumping clock and cores in CPUs (100 chipset - 6000 cpu / 200 chipset - 7000 cpu / 300 chipset - 8000 and 9000 cpu / 400 chip - 10000 cpu) with low to non cross-compatibility. Old CPU may go on newer MBO, but new CPU no-go on older board. There are some modding etc, but no way official.

But however this move with cutting 300 for Zen3 may be disgusting and hard to swallow, AMD is still more customer oriented corporation than Intel. Lets argee that they are much less scumbags than Intel  of course, from today's point of view. Who knows what tomorrow brings 

Again, l have very strong foundations to believe Asus is main antagonist here. As owner of ASMedia (manufacturer of all chipsets except X570) obviously "blackmailed" AMD to cut support for 300 and 400, to sold more boards and more B550 chipsets. Compromise was set on 400 boards to be included. 
AMD was not in strong negotiation position since we all know how much and how often Intel is making NEW (Recycled) boards, and how often AMD in last decade. So if AMD wanted larger palet of quality boards, they had to make decisions which we face now.

Asus is not a good friend with AMD. We all remember how they 1sr jumped on nVidia GPP train and how they were 1st to "welcome" 500-only support for Zen3.
And to add that notebook fiasco with cooling on Ryzen-based devices. Really lame.

But, business as usual. ODMs want to sell more boards. We were beta testers and dod not get any thanks for that. Ok, lesson learned - NEVER again buy flasghip board (or Asus in some cases) 


jamarinas said:


> Well, my next machine will probably Intel. When Intel produces a better one. I'm on Ryzen 7 1700 now and still satisfied.
> 
> Bye AMD. lol


Ok, but NOW you can use 3 put of 4 generations on your board. On Intel board - only current and MAYBE penultimate lineup.


Senniha said:


> Make some noise their,it's our time to hit back to get support
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/mzzuth


Save your voice. This story is concluded. No one will lift a finger to do anything. We cried and cried in November/December 2020. After that many of us "upgraded" from C6H/C6E to 400/500 boards or even went to Team Blue.
You can try to play with crossflashing. Here is a very decent effort regarding that which l really admire these guys who tested it.
But to rely and wait for official BIOS - do not think so :/


----------



## csf22able

i'm still ok with crossflashed C6H and 5600x, it works perfectly for me, no serious issues, won't buy a new board for slightly better compatibility. But i'm considering Intel as my next platform in future (AMD become too greedy and unpredictable in their marketing moves)


----------



## Conker1970

All i can say if Intel are competitive again AMD will lose money through this period.
Enthusiasts wont forget this!


----------



## Brko

Intel has no ammo for this round. 10nm is late for more than 4 years now. Alder Lake with big.LITTLE config does not show any promise since its monolitic design. And for Rocket Lake, they yanked out their 14nm+++++++++++++++++ so now they have i5 11400F budget cpu which need 200+ EUR board and 100+ EUR cooling to work properly. AMD, more precisely, Lisa Su knows this very well. 

When/if lntel could catch up and offer some great stuff for not so much money like Sandy Bridge last time, than AMD will react. Until then, they will not lift a finger. Lisa told on last presentation that only peformance now matter and they are oriented only on that. "Value" and "bang for a buck" is for underdogs so Intel now have to offer that kind of stuff which fails to do so.

3 years ago we had i7 8700K which alone w/o cooler had market value like R5 2600 + aftermarket cooler + solid B450 MBO + 16GB DDR4 RAM. Many people said "its the bestest for gaming so price is justified" like R5 2600 @ ~4.1GHz was unable to run a Office 2010 let alone games.

Now, same people are nagging about prices and AMD value which is too big.

So conclusion is:
2011-2020 - AMD bad because slow
2020-20xx - AMD bad because expensive

AMD will not lose money like it did in the last decade. Lisa and her team have a quite better plans and strategy. Plus, she kicked Raja to Intel so no problems in GPU department as well. 

But all that come at a price which we are paying. But, we have a choice and are free to use it 





csf22able said:


> (AMD become too greedy and unpredictable in their marketing moves)


I would disagree with this. This could be a valid point if they stood with 1st idea of Zen3 support only on 500 boards. Since they have partially won with backpedal to 400 versus Asus/ASMedia pressure.


----------



## roco_smith

When the right time is come I will upgrade from my CH6E to a X570 am4 socket board, or even I can wait for AM5 socket when is release , my current set up still deliver a very good performance ,I'm not complain with AMD what so ever , almost 5 years and we still enjoy our AM4 sockets


----------



## csf22able

Brko said:


> I would disagree with this.


so why old Intel chipset board will get Resize Bar and x370 are not? (for example)
it's not even about money and performance, but AMD BROKEN PROMISES, i prefer to have some worse but predictable Intel than strange surprises from AMD. With Intel i can buy PC and just use it, no headache with agesa , memory and so on, and then, after 5 years i'll just buy another mobo+CPU with no worries, i lost my enthusiasm with AMD


----------



## oile

csf22able said:


> i'm still ok with crossflashed C6H and 5600x, it works perfectly for me, no serious issues, won't buy a new board for slightly better compatibility. But i'm considering Intel as my next platform in future (AMD become too greedy and unpredictable in their marketing moves)


Did you settle with the Asrock b450 bios? How about the fans at 50%? No amd ryzen master or CTR compatibility right? Any sign of instabilities or whea errors?
Sorry for the questions, many many thanks for your help! 

Inviato dal mio SM-G991B utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brko

roco_smith said:


> When the right time is come I will upgrade from my CH6E to a X570 am4 socket board, or even I can wait for AM5 socket when is release , my current set up still deliver a very good performance ,I'm not complain with AMD what so ever , almost 5 years and we still enjoy our AM4 sockets


As things looks now, AM5 is approx 18 months away so AM4 is still alive and kickin'. I upgraded because l had a great deal. If l hadn't, upgrade would wait AM5.




csf22able said:


> so why old Intel chipset board will get Resize Bar and x370 are not? (for example)
> it's not even about money and performance, but AMD BROKEN PROMISES, i prefer to have some worse but predictable Intel than strange surprises from AMD. With Intel i can buy PC and just use it, no headache with agesa , memory and so on, and then, after 5 years i'll just buy another mobo+CPU with no worries, i lost my enthusiasm with AMD


I got your point.
But, when you say you will have no worries with lntel. True, because intel is recycling same **** over one decade and it would be a very big shame that some experienced things like this.
Ryzen and 300 boards were build from SCRATCH with rushed out boards and BIOSes. But all later boards were 99% OK. 
You know that Intel first "new" thing in a decade is Rocket Lake? And people have problems with buggy BIOS and things almost the same as zen+300 had.
Personally, l have never experienced problems with C6H. Ok, l had B-die RAM from begining and did not use water cooling. Everything else was A-OK.

Regarding ReBAR, to me that is completely useless feature nor do l have GPU that support it (RTX 2080Ti). When/if ReBAR will be gamechanging feature with next gen GPUs, 300 chipset boards will be even more obsolete by then.

As said, l understand your frustration with AMDs broken promises, l am not at peace also and certainly not advocating them. Just want to say that you will not be more happier with lntel, especially with some new stuff which will be also rushed since lntel is an underdog now.

We are in need of 3rd strong CPU manufacturer


----------



## Axilya

hurr durr sustainability https://www.amd.com/en/corporate-responsibility/planet hurr durr **** you and your old hardware that is fully capable of running our latest CPUs.


----------



## Pilotasso

Dr. Vodka said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/mzzuth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Übersicht] - Ultimative AM4 UEFI/BIOS/AGESA Übersicht
> 
> 
> @Acki-84: meine von den Defaults abweichenden BIOS-Settings sind im Wesentlichen nur FAN-Einstellungen (in Richtung weniger Drehzahl) und A-XMP (Details siehe Screenshots). Aktuell ist "Re-Size BAR Support" wieder deaktiviert. Ryzen Master zeigt "0 °C" und "Begrenzung 0 °C". Das passt auch zur...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hardwareluxx.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like AMD threatened Asrock over their AGESA v2 experiment on 300 series chipsets. JZ distributes these Asrock BIOSes from an anonymous source for obvious reasons.
> 
> This supports @Brko's story about Gigabyte, and explains ASUS' behavior.
> 
> 
> Well, looks like AMD pulled an Intel too soon too fast. Got too big and powerful once again (bigger than ever in fact), now enforcing anti consumer business decisions. Couldn't they wait until AM5 for these kind of bullsh*t decisions?
> 
> They let everyone do Zen2 on A320, but that was too much.


Well that settles then.
This clears ASUS from willingly blocking 5000 series on 300 boards. Their rep at the eyes of customers has improved from sandbagging their products into not caring to fix serious and chronic bugs. Still not good IMHO.


----------



## csf22able

Brko said:


> Ryzen and 300 boards were build from SCRATCH with rushed out boards and BIOSes.


same thing happened with ALL AMD boards including newest one, AMD released CPU's first, and ONLY after few months there was good Agesa fix (1.2.0.0), i'm not talkking about 300 series specifically but about AGESA stuff in general, it always had issues with new CPU's, always, no matter what board you have, whole platform made this way =)
and i guess it will continue that way, CPU first, and then you have to wait for good agesa, even with the newest board on the market


----------



## Brko

csf22able said:


> same thing happened with ALL AMD boards including newest one, AMD released CPU's first, and ONLY after few months there was good Agesa fix (1.2.0.0), i'm not talkking about 300 series specifically but about AGESA stuff in general, it always had issues with new CPU's, always, no matter what board you have, whole platform made this way =)
> and i guess it will continue that way, CPU first, and then you have to wait for good agesa, even with the newest board on the market


Years in the dark with Bulldozer **** and its variants has taken its toll. Same thing in Radeon division. But AMD is getting better and better as time go by.


----------



## csf22able

Brko said:


> But AMD is getting better and better as time go by.


the lesson i learned - don't buy expensive board, better to buy some good budget board and then another new, but it looks like Intel path in the end 
the only difference are CPU's, which are generally about same price\performance ratio, at least with mid-budget CPU's i prefer


----------



## Brko

We learned the same lesson. But at the time l was buying C6H, midrange board was X370 Prime Pro (at the time, only Asus worked for me). There wasn't much choice and C6H wasn't that expensive. It was below 250 EUR which was fine for me in April 2017 and it was the ONLY good and highly RAM compatible at the time.

But now and in the future, E or E class boards from Asus or Elite/Pro from Gigabyte or Tomahawk/Edge from MSI. Never again flagship boards.


----------



## Aspros

AMD Warns Motherboard Makers From Offering Ryzen 5000 Desktop CPU BIOS Support on AM4 X370 Boards


AMD has gone out of its way to prevent motherboard makers from offering Ryzen 5000 Desktop CPU support on AM4 based X370 motherboards




wccftech.com


----------



## Dogzilla07

Brko said:


> We learned the same lesson. But at the time l was buying C6H, midrange board was X370 Prime Pro (a


X370 Prime Pro is awesome, I'm using one, it even has an internal USB-C 3.1 Gen2 port which is impossible to find on B550,X570 of even twice the price.

Memory compatibility for 1000,2000 series was shoddy, but 3000 series works wonderfully.


----------



## Ice009

Brko said:


> Yes, thanks
> As said, 300 boards were rushed. ODMs were very busy in making, sorry, RECYCLING s1151 Z270 (from Z170) for Kaby Lake and did not expect AMD will make good CPU and that launch will be smthng like Vishera AM3+, somewhat below-mediocre so they did piss-poor job in designing 300 boards. Yes, we have very good and capable boards like C6H/C6E, but vast majority of 300 boards is... l will not say crap but will stay with RUSHED out.


Yeah, I never thought of all that as I didn't jump onto the AMD platform until the end of 2019 (I always used Intel prior to that). I guess AMD caught everyone by surprise and MB manufacturers had to scramble as they were probably used to focusing on Intel boards and not putting much time and resources into the AMD side of things.



Brko said:


> When they saw how Ryzen is an excellent product after all, they used the VERY SAME chipset, branding it 400 but putting it on updated and upgraded layout and MBO spec. Basically 400 boards are 300 V2. 300 boards were one big test, so it seems from today's perspective.


That makes sense as I remember people saying that X470 is pretty much the same as X370, but I didn't think much of it at the time. I never really thought about all the other stuff they might have changed and improved upon with the layout and design on the MB itself to work better with the chipset and AMD CPUs, RAM etc. 

Having said that, the 300 series chipset and 400 series chipset supposedly being the same, that is why I was wondering that if they will allow 5xxx series CPUs to run on X470, why can't they do it on X370 (this is the thing that made me mad). You've now made me think about the rest of the MB (design/layout wise) not being up to the task. I'm sure that might be the case with most X370 MBs, but IMO there is less than a handful like the Asrock X370 Taichi and Asus Crosshair 6 boards that would still be up to the task. Someone correct me if I am wrong, but I would assume those X370 MBs I mentioned are still technically capable, or are they not able to run 5xxx series CPUs at their full potential due to design issues?



Brko said:


> Since competition flopped with its utter crap called Rocket Lake, AMD is in no hurry to release Zen4 and can do Zen3+ with another X570/B550 refresh. Even last years B450 refresh lineup would do the trick.


AMD would be smart to do this as that is what Intel has been doing for years. No reason for them to release Zen 4 right away if Intel hasn't released something competitive yet, but they also shouldn't be like Intel and keep milking something over and over again. Keep improving and innovating.



Brko said:


> Seems so. But I wouldn't go too far with Intel comparisions. Intel is different sort of scum. They sold 5 chipsets on SAME SOCKET and SAME SKYLAKE uArch just bumping clock and cores in CPUs (100 chipset - 6000 cpu / 200 chipset - 7000 cpu / 300 chipset - 8000 and 9000 cpu / 400 chip - 10000 cpu) with low to non cross-compatibility. Old CPU may go on newer MBO, but new CPU no-go on older board. There are some modding etc, but no way official.


Even though I am upset with AMD, I would not put them anywhere near the category of Intel yet. I didn't upgrade my previous Intel system as I thought each new release was overpriced and the performance wasn't high enough to justify changing MBs and/or RAM just to get a new CPU with a small performance increase. Intel were milking it for years and taking advantage of people IMO. I definitely am not jumping ship from AMD over this. I'm not looking to jump back to the Intel side of things unless they release something that is a decent amount better in performance and is also priced competitively (I've had enough of overpaying for their MBs and CPUs the past 7 or 8 years). Performance aside, the only other way I can see myself changing back to Intel is if I were to keep having issues with AMD not running something properly or something not working properly, I'd consider going back to Intel in that scenario too.



Brko said:


> But however this move with cutting 300 for Zen3 may be disgusting and hard to swallow, AMD is still more customer oriented corporation than Intel. Lets argee that they are much less scumbags than Intel  of course, from today's point of view. Who knows what tomorrow brings


I agree with this 100%.



Brko said:


> Again, l have very strong foundations to believe Asus is main antagonist here. As owner of ASMedia (manufacturer of all chipsets except X570) obviously "blackmailed" AMD to cut support for 300 and 400, to sold more boards and more B550 chipsets. Compromise was set on 400 boards to be included.
> AMD was not in strong negotiation position since we all know how much and how often Intel is making NEW (Recycled) boards, and how often AMD in last decade. So if AMD wanted larger palet of quality boards, they had to make decisions which we face now.


Who makes the X570 series chipset? AMD? So Asus is competing with B550 and the X570 chipset maker (I just looked it up and it's AMD)? Very interesting angle there. Why did AMD make the X570 chipsets and why did they go back to Asmedia for the B550s? Is that also the reason the X570 Chipsets have fans on most MBs?



Brko said:


> Ok, but NOW you can use 3 put of 4 generations on your board. On Intel board - only current and MAYBE penultimate lineup.


Owners of boards such as the C6H, C6E can be upset a little bit, but I don't see why someone would jump straight back to Intel when they've been doing this for years. That kind of logic doesn't make sense at all. AMD have done with once in 4 years and Intel have been doing it over and over for years.



Brko said:


> Save your voice. This story is concluded. No one will lift a finger to do anything. We cried and cried in November/December 2020. After that many of us "upgraded" from C6H/C6E to 400/500 boards or even went to Team Blue.
> You can try to play with crossflashing. Here is a very decent effort regarding that which l really admire these guys who tested it.
> But to rely and wait for official BIOS - do not think so :/


I haven't decided what to do with my Crosshair 6 MBs. I might just keep the C6H (as I've currently got it running with a 2700X in it) and try crossflashing later on when I can get a cheaper 5xxx series CPU second hand or something, but I think I might put the C6 Extreme up for sale as there is no point holding onto them both.


----------



## Denvys5

Ice009 said:


> Who makes the X570 series chipset? AMD? So Asus is competing with B550 and the X570 chipset maker (I just looked it up and it's AMD)? Very interesting angle there. Why did AMD make the X570 chipsets and why did they go back to Asmedia for the B550s? Is that also the reason the X570 Chipsets have fans on most MBs?


Because ASMedia failed to develop X570 chipset in required time restrictions. That information is public. There is nothing to cover asustek desires to milk more money out of platform (which way fail to sell with desired rates, public information too)


----------



## roco_smith

Ice009 said:


> Yeah, I never thought of all that as I didn't jump onto the AMD platform until the end of 2019 (I always used Intel prior to that). I guess AMD caught everyone by surprise and MB manufacturers had to scramble as they were probably used to focusing on Intel boards and not putting much time and resources into the AMD side of things.
> 
> 
> 
> That makes sense as I remember people saying that X470 is pretty much the same as X370, but I didn't think much of it at the time. I never really thought about all the other stuff they might have changed and improved upon with the layout and design on the MB itself to work better with the chipset and AMD CPUs, RAM etc.
> 
> Having said that, the 300 series chipset and 400 series chipset supposedly being the same, that is why I was wondering that if they will allow 5xxx series CPUs to run on X470, why can't they do it on X370 (this is the thing that made me mad). You've now made me think about the rest of the MB (design/layout wise) not being up to the task. I'm sure that might be the case with most X370 MBs, but IMO there is less than a handful like the Asrock X370 Taichi and Asus Crosshair 6 boards that would still be up to the task. Someone correct me if I am wrong, but I would assume those X370 MBs I mentioned are still technically capable, or are they not able to run 5xxx series CPUs at their full potential due to design issues?
> 
> 
> 
> AMD would be smart to do this as that is what Intel has been doing for years. No reason for them to release Zen 4 right away if Intel hasn't released something competitive yet, but they also shouldn't be like Intel and keep milking something over and over again. Keep improving and innovating.
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I am upset with AMD, I would not put them anywhere near the category of Intel yet. I didn't upgrade my previous Intel system as I thought each new release was overpriced and the performance wasn't high enough to justify changing MBs and/or RAM just to get a new CPU with a small performance increase. Intel were milking it for years and taking advantage of people IMO. I definitely am not jumping ship from AMD over this. I'm not looking to jump back to the Intel side of things unless they release something that is a decent amount better in performance and is also priced competitively (I've had enough of overpaying for their MBs and CPUs the past 7 or 8 years). Performance aside, the only other way I can see myself changing back to Intel is if I were to keep having issues with AMD not running something properly or something not working properly, I'd consider going back to Intel in that scenario too.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this 100%.
> 
> 
> 
> Who makes the X570 series chipset? AMD? So Asus is competing with B550 and the X570 chipset maker (I just looked it up and it's AMD)? Very interesting angle there. Why did AMD make the X570 chipsets and why did they go back to Asmedia for the B550s? Is that also the reason the X570 Chipsets have fans on most MBs?
> 
> 
> 
> Owners of boards such as the C6H, C6E can be upset a little bit, but I don't see why someone would jump straight back to Intel when they've been doing this for years. That kind of logic doesn't make sense at all. AMD have done with once in 4 years and Intel have been doing it over and over for years.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't decided what to do with my Crosshair 6 MBs. I might just keep the C6H (as I've currently got it running with a 2700X in it) and try crossflashing later on when I can get a cheaper 5xxx series CPU second hand or something, but I think I might put the C6 Extreme up for sale as there is no point holding onto them both.


if was my situation I will do the contrary put on sale the CH6 and keep the CH6E , better RGB , VRM , more usb/fans/ connectors and is a big EAXT


----------



## Ice009

roco_smith said:


> if was my situation I will do the contrary put on sale the CH6 and keep the CH6E , better RGB , VRM , more usb/fans/ connectors and is a big EAXT


I would have used the C6E instead of the C6H, but it didn't fit in the case I used (Fractal Design Meshify C). I'd have to get a bigger case if I want to keep the C6E. Do you think that is worth keeping the C6E over the C6H if I also have to upgrade case? I would do it for sure if it supported 5xxx series processors, but not sure if it's worth getting a new case as well without 5xxx series support .


----------



## Axilya

For the people who tried cross-flashing, what was wrong with Gigabyte's X470 AORUS GAMING 7 WIFI's crossflashing attempt? Was it failing to boot at every reset and needing to have CMOS cleared?


----------



## roco_smith

Ice009 said:


> I would have used the C6E instead of the C6H, but it didn't fit in the case I used (Fractal Design Meshify C). I'd have to get a bigger case if I want to keep the C6E. Do you think that is worth keeping the C6E over the C6H if I also have to upgrade case? I would do it for sure if it supported 5xxx series processors, but not sure if it's worth getting a new case as well without 5xxx series support .


ok in that case I will keep the CH6 instead of the CH6E , is not make sense to buy a new Tower just for keep the CH6E instead it will be smart to sell both motherboards and with that money upgrade to Ryzen 5000 cpu and a cheap B or 570 mobo


----------



## Ice009

roco_smith said:


> ok in that case I will keep the CH6 instead of the CH6E , is not make sense to buy a new Tower just for keep the CH6E instead it will be smart to sell both motherboards and with that money upgrade to Ryzen 5000 cpu and a cheap B or 570 mobo


Yeah, I'll think about it. thanks for the advice. I definitely would much prefer to keep the C6Extreme over the C6H, but it could also be a good option to sell both such as you suggested - I never actually thought about selling both to put towards one new B550 or X570 MB. I have one other older case that can fit E-ATX (CoolerMaster HAF-X), but it's too big for the bedroom which is where I have the Fractal Meshify C situated. 

I wasn't in any rush to sell as I can't get a decent priced 5xxx series CPU here anyway. Also, I have a 2700X currently installed in the C6H, so I don't really feel the need to strip down that system to sell the C6H to get a B550, or cheaper X570 MB (it's a great idea you gave me, though) if I don't have a 5xxx series CPU to put in said MB. The only other thought I have is, if I should sell both MBs now as their value might be at their highest due to shortages?


----------



## csf22able

Axilya said:


> For the people who tried cross-flashing, what was wrong with Gigabyte's X470 AORUS GAMING 7 WIFI's crossflashing attempt? Was it failing to boot at every reset and needing to have CMOS cleared?


yes, but one important point - clear cmos DOESN'T help, you do reset or shutdown and that's it, game over


----------



## csf22able

does anyone wanna try new asrock b450pro bios with Zen3 CPU? agesa is 1.2.0.2








ASRock B450 Pro4 R2.0


Supports AMD AM4 Socket Ryzen™ 2000, 3000, 4000 G-Series, 5000 and 5000 G-Series Desktop Processors; Supports DDR4 3200+ (OC); 2 PCIe 3.0 x16, 4 PCIe 2.0 x1; AMD Quad CrossFireX™; Graphics Output: HDMI, Display Port, D-Sub; 7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC892/897 Audio Codec); 6 SATA3, 1 Ultra M.2...




www.asrock.com




i don't have old ryzen to recover so i can't do it personally for myself


----------



## kokobash

Random question. My C6E has the motherboard max temp reading since day 1. Has this ever been fix? Or is there a way to fix this?


----------



## infraredbg

csf22able said:


> does anyone wanna try new asrock b450pro bios with Zen3 CPU? agesa is 1.2.0.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASRock B450 Pro4 R2.0
> 
> 
> Supports AMD AM4 Socket Ryzen™ 2000, 3000, 4000 G-Series, 5000 and 5000 G-Series Desktop Processors; Supports DDR4 3200+ (OC); 2 PCIe 3.0 x16, 4 PCIe 2.0 x1; AMD Quad CrossFireX™; Graphics Output: HDMI, Display Port, D-Sub; 7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC892/897 Audio Codec); 6 SATA3, 1 Ultra M.2...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asrock.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't have old ryzen to recover so i can't do it personally for myself


Haven't tried the R2, but flashed B450 Pro4 P4.80 bios to my B350 K4 board and it doesn't POST, while it was working perfectly fine with previous P4.50 bios.
I guess there's a chipset check now and suspect it won't boot on the CH6 as well.
That's so stupid, these boards (B350 Pro4, B350 K4, B450 K4, B450 Pro4, B450 Pro4 R2) are basically identical.

PS: Same thing with the linked Pro4 R2 bios


----------



## csf22able

infraredbg said:


> it won't boot on the CH6 as well.


4d error on post led?


----------



## infraredbg

The Asrock board doesn't have a debug led and I haven't tried on CH6 yet.

PS: It works with older gen CPU, tested with Zen+ 1600AF and other people report that bioses work with Zen2 as well.
It seems only Zen3 is blocked.


----------



## Takla

Anyone knows how I can increase the temp limit at which point fans switch to 100% from 75°C to 95°C? The default is way too low.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Takla said:


> Anyone knows how I can increase the temp limit at which point fans switch to 100% from 75°C to 95°C? The default is way too low.


BIOS 8002 raised fan limits to ~100°C IIRC.


----------



## Takla

Dr. Vodka said:


> I'm running 64GB of the same stuff just with the older heatspreaders. 4x16GB sticks, quad rank @ 3800MHz, worst case scenario for the memory controller. It doesn't care.
> Same as @Denvys5 this can boot up to 4066/4133MHz, that's the motherboard's limit. Not a problem, since that's desynced from the fabric and performance goes to hell. 3800MHz is the effective limit in this platform and it can be done with these sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just revalidated my settings for 8002 with PBO fmax enhancer enabled while we're at it
> 
> 
> Now, this being a T-topology board 2 sticks should work, but not as good as 4. 3600MHz shouldn't be a problem in this scenario for these sticks, Rev.E/B is awesome.


I know AIDA64 is inconsistent when it comes to Latency, but I think you are bottlenecking your ram. Maybe try 1000mV VDDP & 1050mV VDDG?
See mine for comparison:


----------



## Takla

Dr. Vodka said:


> BIOS 8002 raised fan limits to ~100°C IIRC.


Thanks. Finally.


----------



## Joossens

Checking in on this thread regurlarly and maybe some of know a solution. I'm running a 3900x in a C6E board with the 7901 bios and I'm having issues going past 3200MT/s with my ram. I can get 3600 and 3800MT/s perfectly stable with memtest included in the dram calculator and settings are also prime stable. Booting from power off also works. But for the life of me I can't figure out why my system will not reboot. It will always hang at post.
Hope you guys here know, is this a bug or is something else wrong?


----------



## Takla

Joossens said:


> Hope you guys here know, is this a bug or is something else wrong?


Maybe try turning off fast startup in windows settings first, and maybe in bios too if it still does not work.








Turn On or Off Fast Startup in Windows 10


How to Turn On or Off Fast Startup in Windows 10




www.tenforums.com


----------



## roco_smith

Joossens said:


> Checking in on this thread regurlarly and maybe some of know a solution. I'm running a 3900x in a C6E board with the 7901 bios and I'm having issues going past 3200MT/s with my ram. I can get 3600 and 3800MT/s perfectly stable with memtest included in the dram calculator and settings are also prime stable. Booting from power off also works. But for the life of me I can't figure out why my system will not reboot. It will always hang at post.
> Hope you guys here know, is this a bug or is something else wrong?


I had this issue several months ago , the way i fixed was using the cmd command with this lines : sfc /scannow , it will scan your system files for any bad file and automatically repair it


----------



## Joossens

Takla said:


> Maybe try turning off fast startup in windows settings first, and maybe in bios too if it still does not work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn On or Off Fast Startup in Windows 10
> 
> 
> How to Turn On or Off Fast Startup in Windows 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tenforums.com


That seems to have fixed it! Thanks



roco_smith said:


> I had this issue several months ago , the way i fixed was using the cmd command with this lines : sfc /scannow , it will scan your system files for any bad file and automatically repair it


That was one of the first things I did; I used SFC no issues found


----------



## HeroofTime

Hey all,

I've lurked around this thread quite a bit even though I've been inactive for years now. I got a used 3800XT off of eBay for $285. I'm on the C6H and was wondering what BIOS is best to use with the new CPU. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

HeroofTime said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've lurked around this thread quite a bit even though I've been inactive for years now. I got a used 3800XT off of eBay for $285. I'm on the C6H and was wondering what BIOS is best to use with the new CPU. Thanks for your time.


Latest, which is 8002. Flashback then install your 3800XT.


----------



## xzamples

Anybody else having trouble installing the latest x370 chipset drivers? X370 Drivers & Support | AMD "
Release Date
6/2/2021"


----------



## Cellar Dweller

xzamples said:


> Anybody else having trouble installing the latest x370 chipset drivers? X370 Drivers & Support | AMD "
> Release Date
> 6/2/2021"


I ran the executable as administrator as I always do and it did take a while and I watched it in Task Manager just to be sure it was doing anything. I had no issues though other than it took a bit of time.


----------



## shemuru

xzamples said:


> Anybody else having trouble installing the latest x370 chipset drivers? X370 Drivers & Support | AMD "
> Release Date
> 6/2/2021"


Nope.


----------



## zyplex

Quick question, ist SAM / resizable bar support integrated in the lastest BIOS 8002? If not, I think there is no reason for me to update from 7901.


----------



## XLNT1337

Nope


----------



## HeroofTime

Dr. Vodka said:


> Latest, which is 8002. Flashback then install your 3800XT.


Sounds good. Assuming this is the best version, are there still any known issues or bugs with this one? Thanks.


----------



## Takla

HeroofTime said:


> Sounds good. Assuming this is the best version, are there still any known issues or bugs with this one? Thanks.


No bugs, other then memory timings not properly training on cold boot/booting from bios. (requires you to restart again).


----------



## lentis88

The other day I replaced the 2700X with the 3900X. For overclocking is it better to activate the PBO / Auto OC / Performance Enhancer?


----------



## Takla

lentis88 said:


> The other day I replaced the 2700X with the 3900X. For overclocking is it better to activate the PBO / Auto OC / Performance Enhancer?


I use performance Enhancer Level 1 for my 3900X. It gave me the best scores. (It sets PPT=1000W, TDC=1000A, EDC=150A plus probably some hidden thing? because scores were still better then manually using these settings in PBO)
Gives me 558 single core 8470 multi core in cpu-z


----------



## lentis88

Takla said:


> I use performance Enhancer Level 1 for my 3900X. It gave me the best scores. (It sets PPT=1000W, TDC=1000A, EDC=150A plus probably some hidden thing? because scores were still better then manually using these settings in PBO)
> Gives me 558 single core 8470 multi core in cpu-z


OK thanks.
But in addition to the "Performance Enhancer" must also enable the PBO or can you leave it on Auto?


----------



## Takla

lentis88 said:


> OK thanks.
> But in addition to the "Performance Enhancer" must also enable the PBO or can you leave it on Auto?


Leave it on auto. Do *not *enable PBO and Performance Enhancer together.


----------



## maje90

csf22able said:


> i'm still ok with crossflashed C6H and 5600x, it works perfectly for me, no serious issues, won't buy a new board for slightly better compatibility. But i'm considering Intel as my next platform in future (AMD become too greedy and unpredictable in their marketing moves)


whoa!
... i'm new here.
Is it possible to use a 5600X on C6H?!?
I currently have 1800X and i'm looking forward on how to use a 5600X instead.
Can someone provide me some instructions/info/link?
Where i can start?


----------



## lentis88

Takla said:


> Leave it on auto. Do *not *enable PBO and Performance Enhancer together.


Ok thanks.
I tried with level 1, with cpu-z I have 556 and 8185, with standard settings 545 and 8376. 
With level 2 it's even worse.
I think it's best to leave the default settings for now.
The temperature does not seem high to me, it does not exceed 80°C under benchmark.
Surely the ambient temperature does not help (32°C).


----------



## Takla

lentis88 said:


> Ok thanks.
> I tried with level 1, with cpu-z I have 556 and 8185, with standard settings 545 and 8376.
> With level 2 it's even worse.
> I think it's best to leave the default settings for now.
> The temperature does not seem high to me, it does not exceed 80°C under benchmark.
> Surely the ambient temperature does not help (32°C).


If you hit close to 80°C during cpu-z bench, that is where the lower score comes from. (80°C is a soft throttle threshold) TDC stands fo Thermal Design Current and having it set to 1024A (Performance enhancer level 1) basically tells the cpu you have very good cooling. So obviously, if that isn't the case, it is worse then the default settings.

And yes, 32°C ambient will cost you some score points, for sure. My score was with 20°C room and water temp.


----------



## csf22able

maje90 said:


> whoa!
> ... i'm new here.
> Is it possible to use a 5600X on C6H?!?
> I currently have 1800X and i'm looking forward on how to use a 5600X instead.
> Can someone provide me some instructions/info/link?
> Where i can start?








Crosshair VI Hero: UEFI build update thread - Page 272


Directly from Elmor: Beta BIOS 3008 for C6H/C6HWIFI/C6E: AGESA 1.0.7.1, temperature offset fixed after S3 resume, GPU Post function fixed, 0d with some GPUs fixed http://www.mediafire.com/file/f95motjmh211e7h/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3008.zip...



rog.asus.com


----------



## xzamples

Never getting a high end motherboard again yet alone a motherboard from ASUS

A quote from the thread above:

"Conclusions/Lessons learnt:
-never buy a high end motherboard. most of the features needed to run any system can be found on boards with third of the price of the high end ones
-never trust any tech company, no matter how good they look
-try to buy/upgrade when prices are lowest for months, and sell what you have
-always assume there is a hidden catch in whatever any company advertises"


----------



## HeroofTime

I used to be really active on this thread and would help others overclock their systems. After ASUS did my brother dirty by damaging his 1080 Ti in their warehouse and saying it was shipped to them like that, I was absolutely done with ASUS. There are many other stories online about ASUS dishonoring their warranty and doing shady things to people's hardware. Do you really expect them to be customer oriented all the while being too incompetent to fix issues plaguing their hardware for years? Give me a break. This is my second ASUS product (the first one was a PCI sound card back around 2010) and my last ASUS product. Sometimes, there are ASUS products better than their competition on paper when it comes to hardware and monitors, but I will never give ASUS a minute of my day after seeing how poor their support and warranty services are.

As for high end motherboards, they used to be worth the money until hardware prices got super inflated universally.


----------



## Lurcher99

HeroofTime said:


> I used to be really active on this thread and would help others overclock their systems. After ASUS did my brother dirty by damaging his 1080 Ti in their warehouse and saying it was shipped to them like that, I was absolutely done with ASUS. There are many other stories online about ASUS dishonoring their warranty and doing shady things to people's hardware. Do you really expect them to be customer oriented all the while being too incompetent to fix issues plaguing their hardware for years? Give me a break. This is my second ASUS product (the first one was a PCI sound card back around 2010) and my last ASUS product. Sometimes, there are ASUS products better than their competition on paper when it comes to hardware and monitors, but I will never give ASUS a minute of my day after seeing how poor their support and warranty services are.
> 
> As for high end motherboards, they used to be worth the money until hardware prices got super inflated universally.


I couldn't agree more!
I used to buy ASUS as premium product, now I turn my head away from anything they make...


----------



## Meatoburrito

Has anyone sent emails / bugged this guy on linked in yet?



https://www.linkedin.com/in/justin-murrill-9270b9b



I'm going to write up a letter in a bit


----------



## HitmanKB

csf22able said:


> i'm still ok with crossflashed C6H and 5600x, it works perfectly for me, no serious issues, won't buy a new board for slightly better compatibility. But i'm considering Intel as my next platform in future (AMD become too greedy and unpredictable in their marketing moves)


Hey I'm curious as to what issues if any that people experience with using this bios to get zen 3 support? What do you mean by slightly better compatibility?

The main issue that I have with the lack of zen 3 support is this. These boards were still being sold on newegg in 2020. This lead consumers to think this board was still current when amd knew they weren't going to support it when consumers did not. In 2020 you could have purchased brand new x370 boards, x470's and b450's. As a consumer would you purchase the x370 board with better VRM's or a cheaper b450 board if the prices were similar? If AMD had made it known that x370 was getting dropped consumers could have made a more informed decision.


----------



## FlapsInTheNight

Meatoburrito said:


> Has anyone sent emails / bugged this guy on linked in yet?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/in/justin-murrill-9270b9b
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to write up a letter in a bit


Your flag tells, I don't have to remind you to be kind and smart


----------



## Takla

Anyone tried "Chipselect Interleaving: Disabled" inside AMD CBS? It gives me 1ns lower latency at the cost of 2K copy in AIDA64.
That is -1.45% Latency for -3.84% Copy.
Thoughts?


----------



## Dollar

Takla said:


> Anyone tried "Chipselect Interleaving: Disabled" inside AMD CBS? It gives me 1ns lower latency at the cost of 2K copy in AIDA64.
> That is -1.45% Latency for -3.84% Copy.
> Thoughts?


My best guess is that options like this are usually auto set to achieve the best performance in the majority of workloads but not all. For example disabling L1/L2 prefetcher will give you a boost in cinebench R23 but you will see performance regression elsewhere.


----------



## csf22able

HitmanKB said:


> What do you mean by slightly better compatibility?


mainly agesa 1.2.x.x.+ features and better DRAM OC



HitmanKB said:


> As a consumer would you purchase the x370 board with better VRM's or a cheaper b450 board if the prices were similar?


the fact is: 5600x don't need board with "overkill" VRM like C6H have, 100w power consumption (with overlcock) under heavy usage is maximum i have (less than old ryzen 2600)
but you need good CPU cooler for sure, it's harder to deal with small crystal on CPU, CPU temps are higher (while VRM temps are lower)
there is no reason to buy x370 board at the moment, b450 are VERY cheap, and some of them have good vrm even for 8 core CPU's


----------



## Takla

Dollar said:


> My best guess is that options like this are usually auto set to achieve the best performance in the majority of workloads but not all. For example disabling L1/L2 prefetcher will give you a boost in cinebench R23 but you will see performance regression elsewhere.


Yeah. Sounds about right. Gigabyte X570 Aorus Xtreme Owners Club came to the same conclusion.


----------



## CentroX

Is this mobo win11 compatible? Uefi and secure boot?


----------



## CentroX

I checked my system information. It says legacy and secure boot unsopported. How do i enable this? Help


----------



## Cellar Dweller

CentroX said:


> Is this mobo win11 compatible? Uefi and secure boot?


Yes it should be in one of two ways. First you can for about $15 USD go with a discrete TPM2.0 Chip from Amazon for the Asus board 14x1 chip, and attach to motherboard, but also Ryzen CPU have what is known as fTPM built into their processors which is supposedly also enough to pass that issue. You'd have to check the BIOS though for the enabling of fTPM for the CPU.


----------



## GeorgeKps

CentroX said:


> I checked my system information. It says legacy and secure boot unsopported. How do i enable this? Help


I enabled it on my board, under the fTPM. I have a 3800XT and after booting into windows 10, the system says it's TPM 2.0


----------



## CentroX

GeorgeKps said:


> I enabled it on my board, under the fTPM. I have a 3800XT and after booting into windows 10, the system says it's TPM 2.0


I am talkign about UEFI. mine runs legacy.

what options in BIOS do i change?


----------



## GeorgeKps

CentroX said:


> I am talkign about UEFI. mine runs legacy.
> 
> what options in BIOS do i change?


It's in Advanced > AMD fTPM configuration. But i think you'll need UEFI to install W11? (i'm not certain though)


----------



## CentroX

GeorgeKps said:


> It's in Advanced > AMD fTPM configuration. But i think you'll need UEFI to install W11? (i'm not certain though)


jesus christ. I know about TPM already, I am talking about running UEFI since it is also required. 

does this motherboard support it? What should i change under boot in order to get UEFI instead of legacy??????


----------



## The Sandman

CentroX said:


> jesus christ. I know about TPM already, I am talking about running UEFI since it is also required.
> 
> does this motherboard support it? What should i change under boot in order to get UEFI instead of legacy??????


----------



## FlapsInTheNight

_Do you have feedback that you would like to share about your experience with our CEO? We’d love to hear about it! Share your feedback here: ASUS Support | Contact Our CEO's Office (US and Canada Only)_
*CASE NO= N201025168*

Do your best. 5000-series support for C6H X370 (even without PCI4) will be good for AMD and Asus.


----------



## csf22able

FlapsInTheNight said:


> Do your best. 5000-series support for C6H X370 (even without PCI4) will be good for AMD and Asus.


this have nothing with Asus anymore, AMD put pressure on Asus and other vendors after "Asrock mistake", they have no right to add Zen3, it's very strictly prohibited by AMD


----------



## CentroX

The Sandman said:


> View attachment 2515275
> View attachment 2515276


CSM has to be disabled to run UEFI


----------



## Fight Game

yup, you're beating a dead horse. just sell this board, add about 20USD to it and get a 550 and be done with it all. or just wait until the next cpu/mb combos


----------



## roco_smith

I installed the leak version on Windows 11 without any issue on my very old laptop Republic of Gamer Asus G50VT, I just bypass the TPM 2.0 replacing the win-install file using the one from a win 10 iso .


----------



## shemuru

CentroX said:


> Is this mobo win11 compatible?


Well, its just works.


----------



## Neoony

even with ryzen 1800x?
hmm ok pretty sure articles said it should not work with Ryzen 1000s (would be pretty crazy)

or maybe they just meant its under minimum specs

Still weird windows wants to split userbase again after finally getting huge majority to win 10 (they tried so hard)
the minimum requirements quite exclude even not that old hardware


----------



## LicSqualo

Just today installed. Thanks for the info released and the picture. 
Here mine! Before to proceed to the update (via Windows Insider) I've activated the TPM in bios.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

I thought they did mention that if you were part of the Windows 10 insider preview and if you want you can install Windows 11 even without any requirements? If requirements aren't met you'd have to fall back to Windows 10 upon Windows 11 release though. I haven't tried, but I have 3 systems in Insider Preview and none of them would meet upon release. I just haven't tried to get any of them to Windows 11 yet via the Insider Preview. This too is probably why it could install on a system with Ryzen 1800 as example.

PS. Scroll down and see Red box on far right. I think this is how you can get to Windows 11 on anything. Preparing for Insider Preview Builds of Windows 11


----------



## LicSqualo

"As we release to Windows Insiders and partner with our OEMs, we will test to identify devices running on Intel 7th generation and AMD Zen 1 that may meet our principles. We’re committed to sharing updates with you on the results of our testing over time, as well as sharing additional technical blogs." This is from Microsoft. And I'm one of them.


----------



## CentroX

I gave up.

Ordered 5800x and a b550 mobo.


----------



## mito1172

Cellar Dweller said:


> Windows 10 içeriden öğrenenlerin önizlemesinin bir parçasıysanız ve isterseniz Windows 11'i herhangi bir gereksinim olmadan yükleyebileceğinizden bahsettiklerini sanıyordum. Gereksinimler karşılanmazsa, Windows 11 sürümünden sonra Windows 10'a geri dönmeniz gerekir. Denemedim, ancak Insider Preview'da 3 sistemim var ve bunların hiçbiri piyasaya sürüldükten sonra buluşmayacak. Henüz Insider Preview aracılığıyla bunların hiçbirini Windows 11'e taşımayı denemedim. Bu da muhtemelen Ryzen 1800'lü bir sisteme örnek olarak kurulabilmesinin nedenidir.
> 
> not. Aşağı kaydırın ve en sağdaki Kırmızı kutuyu görün. Sanırım Windows 11'e her şeyde bu şekilde ulaşabileceğinizi düşünüyorum. Windows 11'in Insider Önizleme Yapılarına Hazırlanıyor
> [/ALINTI]





Cellar Dweller said:


> I thought they did mention that if you were part of the Windows 10 insider preview and if you want you can install Windows 11 even without any requirements? If requirements aren't met you'd have to fall back to Windows 10 upon Windows 11 release though. I haven't tried, but I have 3 systems in Insider Preview and none of them would meet upon release. I just haven't tried to get any of them to Windows 11 yet via the Insider Preview. This too is probably why it could install on a system with Ryzen 1800 as example.
> 
> PS. Scroll down and see Red box on far right. I think this is how you can get to Windows 11 on anything. Preparing for Insider Preview Builds of Windows 11


this is bullshit. How is 1800x not enough?


----------



## Cellar Dweller

mito1172 said:


> this is bullshit. How is 1800x not enough?


I agree fully. I have sitting in a box the 1800x that I'd like to build another PC with. I have like 10 PC and laptop and 2 tablets. I have most of them in the Insider Preview for Windows 10 and funny thing was this morning one of those tablets is now Windows 11 without me even doing anything. Funnier still is it always had issues with just the Windows 10 Previews here or there. I have other PC that don't even have TPM so those have failed the auto update to Windows 11. I just wish MS would have just allowed anything that Windows 10 works on 11 would as well. I mean heck they've even installed it on a Pi 4 for crying out loud. I have to check some of my other PC that are also in the Windows 10 Preview to see what error they've auto received or if they are now on 11 automatically like that tablet.


----------



## roco_smith

Installed also on my Asus Crosshair VI Extreme 3900x cpu . System respond very fast , so far the only bug I found is when you're in safe mode a window explorer error pop up on the screen but you can hide it and continue working


----------



## CentroX

I upgraded to b550 and 5800X today.

Bye bye to crosshair 6 and this forum.

It has been a pleasure guys.


----------



## Axilya

CentroX said:


> I upgraded to b550 and 5800X today.
> 
> Bye bye to crosshair 6 and this forum.
> 
> It has been a pleasure guys.


which b550?


----------



## CentroX

Axilya said:


> which b550?


Asus B550 Prime plus

Yes dont hate me for going with asus again, it is because i am familiar with their bios.

I am runnimg at 4.8ghz with PCIE 4.0 and SAM enabled.

Zen 3 is a beast.


----------



## shemuru

Ordered today 3900X (2104SUT) for my C6H, hope it was worth.


----------



## Kildar

I went to ASRock screw Asus....


----------



## Dynomutt

Hi There,

Has anyone managed to setup a SATA raid array on this board, I can change SATA mode from AHCI to RAID but can't find anywhere to setup the array, no sign of RaidXpert anywhere in the bios and nothing in the user manual for the board explains how to create an array, also hitting Ctrl + R on boot does nothing.

CSM is disabled and everything is set to UEFI only and on latest 8002 BIOS.

Any ideas?, Thanks in advance.


----------



## shemuru

Dynomutt said:


> hitting Ctrl + R on boot does nothing.


This one, than press Ctrl+R whan you see *amd-raid controller* massage on boot.
_After config your raid, this settings can be returned to previous values._


----------



## Dynomutt

shemuru said:


> This one, than press Ctrl+R whan you see *amd-raid controller* massage on boot.
> _After config your raid, this settings can be returned to previous values._
> View attachment 2516576


Thanks, I've check these settings and it's all set correctly, the thing is I never get the option ROM message "*amd-raid controller* " on boot no matter what the settings are. :-(

I've actually just enable the option ROM for the intel ethernet and that does not show up either, could it be my board / an issue with the 8002 BIOS, not tried on an older version yet.


----------



## shansen008

shemuru said:


> Ordered today 3900X (2104SUT) for my C6H, hope it was worth.


I just installed a 3950x, running nicely on mine. A little warm, but thats just how it is with 16 cores. I use an EVGA CLC280 AIO, it keeps at around 73* at full load.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

shansen008 said:


> I just installed a 3950x, running nicely on mine. A little warm, but thats just how it is with 16 cores. I use an EVGA CLC280 AIO, it keeps at around 73* at full load.


Yes, the 3950x is awesome no doubt. I went from 1800x to the 3950x on my CH6. It does run very warm though. Mine idles at 50c and is easily up to 95-100c when gaming for hours. I have an AIO Corsair H115i. I've tried everything to get it cooler and one way you can is by adding a .1 offset to one of the settings - I forget what it is off hand. I couldn't do it though because if I ever mess with anything on my board outside of Optimized Defaults I get nothing but BSOD in Windows.


----------



## shansen008

Cellar Dweller said:


> Yes, the 3950x is awesome no doubt. I went from 1800x to the 3950x on my CH6. It does run very warm though. Mine idles at 50c and is easily up to 95-100c when gaming for hours. I have an AIO Corsair H115i. I've tried everything to get it cooler and one way you can is by adding a .1 offset to one of the settings - I forget what it is off hand. I couldn't do it though because if I ever mess with anything on my board outside of Optimized Defaults I get nothing but BSOD in Windows.


The offset youre referring to is vcore/soc. I ran both of them with a -.1v offset and it did help with temps. The downside i believe is that when you boost you hit your ceiling faster. When all cores are loaded though (which is often for me since i do a lot of video encoding), it definitely helps keep temps manageable.

I too was dealing with some BSOD issues, but i think it was RAM related. I had some crappy Patriot Viper Blackout 3600 cl18 sticks in there that the board/cpu combo didnt like. I took the board out of DOCP and let them run at standard 2666 and it was fine. Timings were super slow though, wouldnt even hit jedec timings, was at like CL21, ewwww. Back to my good 'ol FLareX though. Cant go wrong with some B-die goodness. The C6H loves [email protected] C14, ive had them stable at 3466, thats one snappy system.

Edit: Re: the offset, i set the system back to auto for now and was watching vcore in HWinfo64 and honestly, i think AMD has tuned these chips well. Especially if youve got a 3950x, they are binned nicely, and the chip doesnt spend its existence at higher vcores. Ive seen my temps when idle hit 36*, and i live in Hawaii. AMD did a great job on these little marvels. If it were a core i9 id be roasting marshmallows on it.


----------



## shansen008

csf22able said:


> the lesson i learned - don't buy expensive board, better to buy some good budget board and then another new, but it looks like Intel path in the end
> the only difference are CPU's, which are generally about same price\performance ratio, at least with mid-budget CPU's i prefer


I guess im just one of the lucky ones. I had very few issues and i was an early adopter of C6H+R7-1800X. My only complaint was cold boot issues now and then due to pushing my B-die too hard. I was getting 3466mhz in 2017, but thats just the lottery iguess.


----------



## shemuru

shansen008 said:


> 16 cores


Overkill, _imho_.



> I use an EVGA CLC280 AIO


Also, what is the correct AiO layout?


----------



## Targonis

shemuru said:


> Ordered today 3900X (2104SUT) for my C6H, hope it was worth.


I did the jump on my C6H from the 1800X to the 3900X. Great upgrade in my opinion.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

Targonis said:


> I did the jump on my C6H from the 1800X to the 3900X. Great upgrade in my opinion.


It's hard to believe the difference from my 1800x to the 3950x. It's really night and day performance wise. I can only image what a 5950x will be like or even their next generation. I might get a newer x570 board and put my 3950x into and put my 1800x back onto the CH6. This way I'll have two nice systems until the next gen or even build a 3rd with the 5950x at some point. Problem mostly is GPU and those prices.  Have to wait a good year probably before things level off.


----------



## mito1172

Targonis said:


> I did the jump on my C6H from the 1800X to the 3900X. Great upgrade in my opinion.


how is the heat?


----------



## shemuru

shemuru said:


> Ordered today 3900X (2104SUT) for my C6H, hope it was worth.


----------



## roco_smith

Cellar Dweller said:


> Yes, the 3950x is awesome no doubt. I went from 1800x to the 3950x on my CH6. It does run very warm though. Mine idles at 50c and is easily up to 95-100c when gaming for hours. I have an AIO Corsair H115i. I've tried everything to get it cooler and one way you can is by adding a .1 offset to one of the settings - I forget what it is off hand. I couldn't do it though because if I ever mess with anything on my board outside of Optimized Defaults I get nothing but BSOD in Windows.


Are you try the 1usmus CTR app ? for me is really working in cooldown my 3900X plus some more Xtra mhz


----------



## Cellar Dweller

roco_smith said:


> Are you try the 1usmus CTR app ? for me is really working in cooldown my 3900X plus some more Xtra mhz


Unfortunately not. I can't touch anything in BIOS. My board has always been very unstable. At some point I'm going to buy two x570 boards and probably get a 5950x as well, then my CH6 will receive the 1800x again which is just sitting in a box at the moment. That will give me 3 very nice PC.


----------



## digitalfrost

shemuru said:


> Ordered today 3900X (2104SUT) for my C6H, hope it was worth.


Did that a while ago, it was quite a step up in performance from my 1800X.


----------



## Lefan1959

Cellar Dweller said:


> Yes, the 3950x is awesome no doubt. I went from 1800x to the 3950x on my CH6. It does run very warm though. Mine idles at 50c and is easily up to 95-100c when gaming for hours. I have an AIO Corsair H115i. I've tried everything to get it cooler and one way you can is by adding a .1 offset to one of the settings - I forget what it is off hand. I couldn't do it though because if I ever mess with anything on my board outside of Optimized Defaults I get nothing but BSOD in Windows.


you need repair your AIO or change it, because h115 is bad coolant. I repair twice for a year this AIO… so bad
Sorry for my English


----------



## roco_smith

Cellar Dweller said:


> Unfortunately not. I can't touch anything in BIOS. My board has always been very unstable. At some point I'm going to buy two x570 boards and probably get a 5950x as well, then my CH6 will receive the 1800x again which is just sitting in a box at the moment. That will give me 3 very nice PC.


I own the CH6E and with latest Bios available my board is working flawless ,sometimes issues come from the memory department , mine are Samsung Bdie overclock to 3600mhz without any issues ,my cpu is the 3900X ,I get with 1usmus CRT 44/43/43/42ghz with only 1.27v


----------



## Dave001

roco_smith said:


> I own the CH6E and with latest Bios available my board is working flawless


Weird, everyone else still has sleep and hibernate issues with 8002, Asus did finally get around to raising the max temp for the fans above 75c in that BIOS, but other then that, all the same problems are still there for everyone else, wonder what's different about your board?


----------



## LicSqualo

With Windows11 and 8002 bios my 1700 has stopped to have issues with hybernate and sleep. Perhaps not all the problems are in asus side...


----------



## oile

LicSqualo said:


> With Windows11 and 8002 bios my 1700 has stopped to have issues with hybernate and sleep. Perhaps not all the problems are in asus side...


What sleep issue did you have? Reset of vddg Vddp over 1800 fckl?


----------



## LicSqualo

oile said:


> What sleep issue did you have? Reset of vddg Vddp over 1800 fckl?


No, my issues with wake-up (after sleep) were mainly due to USB peripheral, as far as processor clocks and voltages (solved with bios upgrade far away) I don't seem to have never had any major problems. Maybe because I always overclocked with p-states and never in any other way. As far as the vddp and vddg voltages are involved, I have always left them in automatic mode and perhaps this has saved me for these specific problems.


----------



## mito1172

Why is there a need to put the desktop pc to sleep?  i have never done this


----------



## Cellar Dweller

mito1172 said:


> Why is there a need to put the desktop pc to sleep?  i have never done this


My PC's and I mean many for an individual run 24/7 365. I also always remove hibernation. I only ever reboot them during patching etc. The only thing that sleeps are my monitors.


----------



## crastakippers

Been using this board everyday since April 2017.
Main problems I have experienced were cold boot. Fans would spin at maximum and then never get as far as the bios. Usually powering down and back on resolves this. Cold boot issues seem to be gone or rare now. I have had similar behavor when waking from sleep mode a couple times. But its rare I let my PC go into sleep.

The biggest problem I have had with this MB is when tweaking memory or changing bios settings. These could be simple changes that should not effect startup imo. eg. Running the memory with timings on auto fully stable for a days then setting the auto timings manually can cause the board not to post. I am not talking crazy fast speeds or tight timings either. I am talking settings my board/memory can run at and pass a 1000 loops of memtest etc.
In effect the timings were never changed, just manually entered. I don't think that should cause a failure to post. The only way to recover is to remove the cmos battery. That is a real pain.

Still like the board though. Does what I need it to do and runs my 3800x great.


----------



## Lurcher99

crastakippers said:


> Been using this board everyday since April 2017.
> Main problems I have experienced were cold boot. Fans would spin at maximum and then never get as far as the bios. Usually powering down and back on resolves this. Cold boot issues seem to be gone or rare now. I have had similar behavor when waking from sleep mode a couple times. But its rare I let my PC go into sleep.
> 
> The biggest problem I have had with this MB is when tweaking memory or changing bios settings. These could be simple changes that should not effect startup imo. eg. Running the memory with timings on auto fully stable for a days then setting the auto timings manually can cause the board not to post. I am not talking crazy fast speeds or tight timings either. I am talking settings my board/memory can run at and pass a 1000 loops of memtest etc.
> In effect the timings were never changed, just manually entered. I don't think that should cause a failure to post. The only way to recover is to remove the cmos battery. That is a real pain.
> 
> Still like the board though. Does what I need it to do and runs my 3800x great.


And what BIOS version are you using with 3800x atm?


----------



## warpuck

I got one of those that does not like a 3800X. But am using BIOS 7704. The later ones don't work as good with that one. 
But I did have random resets in windows with a 1600. Took a while to figure out what was happening.
I am running Flare 3200 at 3200 and standard XMP except for voltage.
For some reason on auto the memory volts were dropping below 1.35. After I set it to one step beyond 1.35(1.352) and the minimum is 1.330 after I set it to manual.
This worked for me instead of auto.
I had to run HWinfo and put the memory volts in the tray. For some reason it would drop to the 2400 settings.
Probable the the board did not respond quick enough when the memory load changed. Or one module is not as good with lower volts.
I did have 32GB (4 x 8) on the CH6 but I split them and put 1/2 on the Asrock x570.
I don't load the 1600 as heavily any more or run it at 3900mhz. I using 3700mhz now. I was not using 3900Mhz when I noticed these voltage changes.
The memory speed does change and the fabric speed stays the same.
It is Samsung B memory.


----------



## crastakippers

Lurcher99 said:


> And what BIOS version are you using with 3800x atm?


7704. I see your name is Lurcher, do you run dogs?


----------



## crastakippers

warpuck said:


> I got one of those that does not like a 3800X. But am using BIOS 7704. The later ones don't work as good with that one.
> But I did have random resets in windows with a 1600. Took a while to figure out what was happening.
> I am running Flare 3200 at 3200 and standard XMP except for voltage.
> For some reason on auto the memory volts were dropping below 1.35. After I set it to one step beyond 1.35(1.352) and the minimum is 1.330 after I set it to manual.
> This worked for me instead of auto.


I am running FlareX 3200 also. You should be able to get the memory running faster than 3200 without too much trouble. Not great speeds but I am currently running at 3400 68ns latency. Stable 3533 is quite doable with similar timings. I need to get back to that. I attached my timings.


----------



## warpuck

crastakippers said:


> I am running FlareX 3200 also. You should be able to get the memory running faster than 3200 without too much trouble. Not great speeds but I am currently running at 3400 68ns latency. Stable 3533 is quite doable with similar timings. I need to get back to that. I attached my timings.





crastakippers said:


> I am running FlareX 3200 also. You should be able to get the memory running faster than 3200 without too much trouble. Not great speeds but I am currently running at 3400 68ns latency. Stable 3533 is quite doable with similar timings. I need to get back to that. I attached my timings.


----------



## warpuck

There are 2 versions of Flare 3200. Also 2 different prices. I am using F4 3200C 16-8GFX (the cheaper one). It is $45 less per set and I bought 2 sets. I bought those before I bought the x570. 
So it was $90 less. The original RAM I had was Flare 2400. I sold that. 
I thought 32GB would be better. It is better for some things and not as good for other things.
It is as with 16GB on either board, you might say "good enough for who it is for".
Mine is XMP 16 18 18 38 56 @ 1600.
You have the better sets. I may try your timings. But it probably won't work.


----------



## CentroX

sold my CH6 + 3700X for 350 euro today.


----------



## daverhodus

Which BIOS should I use with a 3700X? I'm currently on 8002


----------



## warpuck

Hear is the page for BIOS ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO | ROG Crosshair | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG USA
7704, works on mine but the 3000s do not work my board. it is stable with 1000s. Never tried a 2000.
I have one of the early boards that have a controller chip on it, that has issues with 3000s. 7901 and 8002 runs bad with any Ryzen on my board.
You need the BIOS utilities on this page ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO | ROG Crosshair | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG USA
I used a USB in the bios setup and let it run from there and went back to 7704 because windows was not working good with 7901 and 8002.
I tried using a 3800X on it. Most of those CH6 with the revised controller work fine with any of the 7704 BIOS and later.


----------



## Lurcher99

crastakippers said:


> 7704. I see your name is Lurcher, do you run dogs?


So you didn't tried 8002 BIOS..?
I am a dog trainer btw


----------



## crastakippers

Lurcher99 said:


> So you didn't tried 8002 BIOS..?
> I am a dog trainer btw


No I have not tried 8002. If I do try it, I will let you know.
Being a trainer would be very cool.


----------



## roco_smith

Dave001 said:


> Weird, everyone else still has sleep and hibernate issues with 8002, Asus did finally get around to raising the max temp for the fans above 75c in that BIOS, but other then that, all the same problems are still there for everyone else, wonder what's different about your board?


I don't know , maybe I got the right memory model for this kind of Build, testing Windows 11 now and is even better now


----------



## Rainmaker91

Got a new RAM kit yesterday to swap out my old Crucial 2400mhz kit (old and slow micron memory) that I have been running since I bought the 1700x at release. I'm kinda annoyed that it seems I got a kit with Hynix memory chips on it, but I suppose that should work as well as long as it actually properly clocks to the advertised speeds (3600mhz cl16).

Anyone know if there should be any issues with running Hynix chips on a 3950x? I never see Hynix chips put in a good light the same way Samsung B die and Micron E die is so I have no clue.


----------



## Dollar

warpuck said:


> Hear is the page for BIOS ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO | ROG Crosshair | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG USA
> 7704, works on mine but the 3000s do not work my board. it is stable with 1000s. Never tried a 2000.
> I have one of the early boards that have a controller chip on it, that has issues with 3000s. 7901 and 8002 runs bad with any Ryzen on my board.
> You need the BIOS utilities on this page ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO | ROG Crosshair | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG USA
> I used a USB in the bios setup and let it run from there and went back to 7704 because windows was not working good with 7901 and 8002.
> I tried using a 3800X on it. Most of those CH6 with the revised controller work fine with any of the 7704 BIOS and later.


Which controller is causing problems? I thought this motherboard only had one revision.


----------



## warpuck

Ok I finally found a picture the no go for 3000 CH6 chip 


https://static.tweaktown.com/content/8/0/8097_32_asus-rog-crosshair-vi-hero-amd-x370-motherboard-review.jpg


If you google ITE IT8665E, something about problems will turn up. About the only thing I can find out about it is "it does fan control and other things"
The Crosshair VI came out for sale on May 2017
This chip is used for fan control, temperature and voltage monitoring on one site and super IO controller on another site.
HWmomitor site states it had to revise it's code for ITE8665E the get the temperatures. It is used on other boards besides Asus boards.
Located close to the the CMOS battery between the x 16 pci slot closest to the cpu and the pci-E slot. On another site says it is the super IO controller.
Yep the R9 390X partially hides it and it works fine with the 1600. So it is not heat.
So maybe the later chips had a firmware update? But I don't think there is a difference externally.
AS for current draw a 2000 and and 3000 CPU should close to watts ever a 65 or 105 does. Actually I think the Ryzen CPUs all sense current vs temp more than voltage or watts.


----------



## Rainmaker91

warpuck said:


> Ok I finally found a picture the no go for 3000 CH6 chip
> 
> 
> https://static.tweaktown.com/content/8/0/8097_32_asus-rog-crosshair-vi-hero-amd-x370-motherboard-review.jpg
> 
> 
> If you google ITE IT8665E, something about problems will turn up. About the only thing I can find out about it is "it does fan control and other things"
> The Crosshair VI came out for sale on May 2017
> This chip is used for fan control, temperature and voltage monitoring on one site and super IO controller on another site.
> HWmomitor site states it had to revise it's code for ITE8665E the get the temperatures. It is used on other boards besides Asus boards.
> Located close to the the CMOS battery between the x 16 pci slot closest to the cpu and the pci-E slot. On another site says it is the super IO controller.
> Yep the R9 390X partially hides it and it works fine with the 1600. So it is not heat.
> So maybe the later chips had a firmware update? But I don't think there is a difference externally.
> AS for current draw a 2000 and and 3000 CPU should close to watts ever a 65 or 105 does. Actually I think the Ryzen CPUs all sense current vs temp more than voltage or watts.


While I can't comment for everyone, my board was purchased on March 17th 2017 and is rev 1.1. It works fine with zen 2 (running perfect with my 3950x), so I don't know which revision of the board has the issue though maybe a few rev 1.0 are still in circulation and that is something they fixed for rev 1.1? Can't give a clear answer on that one as I don't know the details.


----------



## Dollar

Rainmaker91 said:


> While I can't comment for everyone, my board was purchased on March 17th 2017 and is rev 1.1. It works fine with zen 2 (running perfect with my 3950x), so I don't know which revision of the board has the issue though maybe a few rev 1.0 are still in circulation and that is something they fixed for rev 1.1? Can't give a clear answer on that one as I don't know the details.


After reading through Elmor's old posts I was under the assumption that all publicly released boards were rev 1.03 with no further revisions. Are you positive yours shows rev 1.1 under the logo?


----------



## Denvys5

warpuck said:


> Ok I finally found a picture the no go for 3000 CH6 chip
> 
> 
> https://static.tweaktown.com/content/8/0/8097_32_asus-rog-crosshair-vi-hero-amd-x370-motherboard-review.jpg
> 
> 
> If you google ITE IT8665E, something about problems will turn up. About the only thing I can find out about it is "it does fan control and other things"
> The Crosshair VI came out for sale on May 2017
> This chip is used for fan control, temperature and voltage monitoring on one site and super IO controller on another site.
> HWmomitor site states it had to revise it's code for ITE8665E the get the temperatures. It is used on other boards besides Asus boards.
> Located close to the the CMOS battery between the x 16 pci slot closest to the cpu and the pci-E slot. On another site says it is the super IO controller.
> Yep the R9 390X partially hides it and it works fine with the 1600. So it is not heat.
> So maybe the later chips had a firmware update? But I don't think there is a difference externally.
> AS for current draw a 2000 and and 3000 CPU should close to watts ever a 65 or 105 does. Actually I think the Ryzen CPUs all sense current vs temp more than voltage or watts.


It is asus superio chip with their inhouse-made firmware. Known to be very buggy and the cause of all problems.
The only reason, this problem exists -> electrified/asus-wmi-sensors


----------



## warpuck

The R 5 1600 still works well. I had to bite the bullet and get a x570 and the 3800X works fine. And I am about to purchase the 3rd dash panel for my Envoy. 
At least Asus dealt with it and fixed it.
I could have tried it with the B350 Prime + on the shelf in the garage. The 3800X is on the QVL. Just did not think of it. 
Not real happy with GM.
Now I guess I will go and get it out and see if that ITE IT8665E is also on it.
Whoopsy.


----------



## warpuck

B350 prime plus have one.
Oh well it does have one. It also a later date build. dduh


----------



## Rainmaker91

Dollar said:


> After reading through Elmor's old posts I was under the assumption that all publicly released boards were rev 1.03 with no further revisions. Are you positive yours shows rev 1.1 under the logo?


I can't remember, but I do remember it was more than just 1.0 so... It's probably 1.03 as you say though, but I can't be bothered to rip off the side of my case and check at the moment. At any rate I have suffered no issues with my board, and it's been rock solid since I got it to replace my unstable x570 prime.

I'll check tomorrow if you are really curious, but it's late at the moment so it's not happening today.


----------



## daverhodus

If 8002 doesn't work with my 3700X, which BIOS should I try next?


----------



## The Sandman

daverhodus said:


> If 8002 doesn't work with my 3700X, which BIOS should I try next?


What isn't working for you, just curious.
Depending on the issue/s drop back one or two versions.
It'll probably be a benefit to share the issues here before searching too hard.


----------



## daverhodus

I haven't installed my 3700X yet. 

I'm considering whether I should return it or give it a try with this motherboard.


----------



## crastakippers

Denvys5 said:


> It is asus superio chip with their inhouse-made firmware. Known to be very buggy and the cause of all problems.
> The only reason, this problem exists -> electrified/asus-wmi-sensors


Great information. 
I think ASUS WMI used to be called ASUS EC in HWINFO or was that a different ASUS API altogether? Perhaps HWINFO initially just carried the old name carried over from previous boards? 

I remember reading at some point early after Ryzen 1 release to disable the EC sensor in HWINFO. I never discovered that reading these sensors was problematic due to a bug in the ASUS BIOS. I always assumed it was a "limitation" of HWINFO itself.
I presume HWINFO polls less frequently now and that enabling WMI is less likely to cause issues.


----------



## Denvys5

crastakippers said:


> Great information.
> I think ASUS WMI used to be called ASUS EC in HWINFO or was that a different ASUS API altogether? Perhaps HWINFO initially just carried the old name carried over from previous boards?
> 
> I remember reading at some point early after Ryzen 1 release to disable the EC sensor in HWINFO. I never discovered that reading these sensors was problematic due to a bug in the ASUS BIOS. I always assumed it was a "limitation" of HWINFO itself.
> I presume HWINFO polls less frequently now and that enabling WMI is less likely to cause issues.


And still an issue. I have to disable ASUS WMI reading in hwinfo while using ROG OC PANEL, or all fans at some point stop.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

daverhodus said:


> I haven't installed my 3700X yet.
> 
> I'm considering whether I should return it or give it a try with this motherboard.


There should be 0 issues with the CH6 and any 3000 series processor. Many of us on here have 3950x installed on their boards with the latest BIOS.


----------



## Pilotasso

3900X here and running fine.


----------



## mito1172

Dollar said:


> After reading through Elmor's old posts I was under the assumption that all publicly released boards were rev 1.03 with no further revisions. Are you positive yours shows rev 1.1 under the logo?


I bought it in may 2017, it says rev 1.03


----------



## GraveNoX

I have trouble posting after I restart PC, is the same 7803 Bios and the same 1700x and the same settings that worked before just fine. It hangs at Asus logo and doesn't go further.
It started doing it 2-3 months ago.
I need to shutdown by pressing shutdown button for few seconds (but not always), then power on, for a FEW times (5-6 times) and then it posts normal, then at next restart, the same problem happens.
Maybe because I have 7 HDDs and 1 nvme ?
Should I try 7901 ?


----------



## Dr. Vodka

GraveNoX said:


> Should I try 7901 ?


7803 was superceded by 7901. It's no longer available for download.

Go for 8002. It's a somewhat bug fixed 7901. Don't load any profiles, redo your settings after flashing.


----------



## cbjaust

Denvys5 said:


> And still an issue. I have to disable ASUS WMI reading in hwinfo while using ROG OC PANEL, or all fans at some point stop.


Does the OC panel have any interactive funtionality or it is used just for monitoring?


----------



## Denvys5

cbjaust said:


> Does the OC panel have any interactive funtionality or it is used just for monitoring?


I use it for safeboot button 
It does allow to change cpu multiplier and vcore. Other modes never tested or not working, e.g. bclk not working.


----------



## skawster

Anyone send their motherboard in for warranty repair recently, preferably in Europe? What were your options?


----------



## Serchio

If I remember correctly, my CH VI has 7403 bios right now. Does anyone remember if I need to flash an older bios to run Ryzen 1700x on this board?


----------



## The Sandman

Serchio said:


> If I remember correctly, my CH VI has 7403 bios right now. Does anyone remember if I need to flash an older bios to run Ryzen 1700x on this board?


It can be HW dependent or user choice for stability but you should be fine where your at.
I still run a 2700x and am currently on 7601 by choice.
Others here run the latest with gen 1
You'll have to run/test and see what you have to start out with and this should show you a path if one is necessary.


----------



## Serchio

The Sandman said:


> It can be HW dependent or user choice for stability but you should be fine where your at.
> I still run a 2700x and am currently on 7601 by choice.
> Others here run the latest with gen 1
> You'll have to run/test and see what you have to start out with and this should show you a path if one is necessary.


Thanks. I just didn't remember if I need to flash an older bios to run 1st gen Ryzen in that board. I am going to rock that board in my office pc soon


----------



## Ice009

shemuru said:


> View attachment 2516866


Hi, what software is this that you used to get the stats for your CPU?



warpuck said:


> Hear is the page for BIOS ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO | ROG Crosshair | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG USA
> 7704, works on mine but the 3000s do not work my board. it is stable with 1000s. Never tried a 2000.
> I have one of the early boards that have a controller chip on it, that has issues with 3000s. 7901 and 8002 runs bad with any Ryzen on my board.
> You need the BIOS utilities on this page ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO | ROG Crosshair | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG USA
> I used a USB in the bios setup and let it run from there and went back to 7704 because windows was not working good with 7901 and 8002.
> I tried using a 3800X on it. Most of those CH6 with the revised controller work fine with any of the 7704 BIOS and later.


Interesting. I've never heard of this in regard to the controller chip. I've got a 2700X in my C6H, but did plan to put a 3xxx series CPU in when I can get something for a decent price later on second hand. How do I know/find out if mine has the revised controller chip?



roco_smith said:


> I don't know , maybe I got the right memory model for this kind of Build, testing Windows 11 now and is even better now


Is it worth trying Windows 11? Do all the Win 10 drivers work OK on it? I was thinking of trying it on my newest setup which is an X570 MB, 3900X CPU.

Would Windows 11 even install on my C6H setup (2700X and 32GB G. Skill Flare X based system) without doing any tweaks?


----------



## Cellar Dweller

Ice009 said:


> Hi, what software is this that you used to get the stats for your CPU?
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. I've never heard of this in regard to the controller chip. I've got a 2700X in my C6H, but did plan to put a 3xxx series CPU in when I can get something for a decent price later on second hand. How do I know/find out if mine has the revised controller chip?
> 
> 
> 
> Is it worth trying Windows 11? Do all the Win 10 drivers work OK on it? I was thinking of trying it on my newest setup which is an X570 MB, 3900X CPU.
> 
> Would Windows 11 even install on my C6H setup (2700X and 32GB G. Skill Flare X based system) without doing any tweaks?


Windows 11 should install easily on the CH6. I have it installed on far older CPU and Mobo combos. I wouldn't use it for anything production wise but for toying with, it should be no issue and all drivers should install without issue. It will automatically install all the drivers at least on my older systems it did. My older systems are ASrock 970 Pro3 R2.0 with AMD 1090T and ASRock N68C-GS4 FX with AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+. Of course I had to do the Registry Entries to get past the checks TPM2 etc.  I have them both in the Preview channel and they get auto updated upon each release as well.


----------



## Ice009

Cellar Dweller said:


> Windows 11 should install easily on the CH6. I have it installed on far older CPU and Mobo combos. I wouldn't use it for anything production wise but for toying with, it should be no issue and all drivers should install without issue. It will automatically install all the drivers at least on my older systems it did. My older systems are ASrock 970 Pro3 R2.0 with AMD 1090T and ASRock N68C-GS4 FX with AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+.


Thanks. Good to know.



> Of course I had to do the Registry Entries to get past the checks TPM2 etc.  I have them both in the Preview channel and they get auto updated upon each release as well.


This is actually what I was asking when I mentioned tweaks. Do you have a link or something that tells me what do with the registry entries and the TPM checks?


----------



## Cellar Dweller

Ice009 said:


> Thanks. Good to know.
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually what I was asking when I mentioned tweaks. Do you have a link or something that tells me what do with the registry entries and the TPM checks?


Well you should be able to use just your BIOS with the CH6. It has TPM2 with processors auto, look for ftpm in BIOS I think and enable Secure Boot. This will then allow it to let's say legally work without any modifications to Registry etc. How to bypass the Windows 11 TPM 2.0 requirement - this link gives the way you can while installing bypass or if you already have Windows 10 on your system you can easily edit the registry with just those pieces from link and then add PC to Preview Builds and have it just download and update via Windows Update. That's how I did my 2 PC. Microsoft did say once they officially release 11, there may be no way to bypass the requirements, but to my knowledge the CH6 is compatible anyway due to processors and secure boot. I even think, worse case, you could put a TPM2 chip on your motherboard. Those can be ordered on Amazon. Just be sure to get right one. Sorry I don't know which one is proper. 

Quick Reference for Registry Key stuff only:

To launch the editor, type *regedit.exe* in Command Prompt.
Create a new key “*LabConfig*” under *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\Setup*.
To do this, right-click on the *Setup *key and select *New > Key*.
Type LabConfig and press enter.
Right-click on the *LabConfig key*.
Select *New > DWORD (32-bit)* value.
Create two values: *BypassTPMCheck *and *BypassSecureBootCheck*. Set their *DWORD32* value to 1.
Press enter.
Close the *Registry Editor*.
Those steps above are exactly what I did on my Windows 10 systems that were already in Preview Build (Beta) that were failing to install 11. Once those were added to registry then just clicking on Windows Update allowed 11 to install without issue.


----------



## Denvys5

Sold my C6E. Temporary using B550 DS3H. Miss a lot of stuff. But at least boards works, not like 4 year old garbage.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

I read today that a new BIOS may be coming soon for properly configuring and using the fTPM for all x370 motherboards. Keep your fingers crossed they add a few other goodies to it. We'll never see new processor support but possibly other features they've yet to add.


----------



## kaio.alencar

Has anyone ever suffered with a Crosshair VI Hero not working nvme??
This drug was bought years ago but I've never used an nvme, when I have some money left and I invest in it, it seems that the motherboard came defective and doesn't work!
I've already tested the nvme on a friend's Aouros X470, it plugged in and it worked! Here it crashes on the boot screen, does not exit, does not enter the bios, after performing a configuration in the bios following this link: Asus crosshair vi hero NVMe SSD Not working
taking out all the satas, clear cmos in the bios, I tested the last 3 bios, and the most I could was to start a windows installation but nvme is not detected.
Did I get a defective board and I'm just finding out now?? I even tested a friend's Ryzen just to see if it would change anything :S
I recorded my sadness


----------



## Cellar Dweller

kaio.alencar said:


> Has anyone ever suffered with a Crosshair VI Hero not working nvme??
> This drug was bought years ago but I've never used an nvme, when I have some money left and I invest in it, it seems that the motherboard came defective and doesn't work!
> I've already tested the nvme on a friend's Aouros X470, it plugged in and it worked! Here it crashes on the boot screen, does not exit, does not enter the bios, after performing a configuration in the bios following this link: Asus crosshair vi hero NVMe SSD Not working
> taking out all the satas, clear cmos in the bios, I tested the last 3 bios, and the most I could was to start a windows installation but nvme is not detected.
> Did I get a defective board and I'm just finding out now?? I even tested a friend's Ryzen just to see if it would change anything :S
> I recorded my sadness


Wasn't there something about if you use NVME and have your GPU in the first slot? Try moving your GPU to the next slot down and try it again.


----------



## kaio.alencar

Cellar Dweller said:


> Wasn't there something about if you use NVME and have your GPU in the first slot? Try moving your GPU to the next slot down and try it again.


I never even thought about it, I'll try and come back here to say it!


----------



## csf22able

i have GPU in 1st slot and nvme drive, no problem


----------



## solon

csf22able said:


> i have GPU in 1st slot and nvme drive, no problem


me too


----------



## Dr. Vodka

csf22able said:


> i have GPU in 1st slot and nvme drive, no problem


Same here, no issues. I didn't have to move my GPU to another slot after installng a NVMe x4 drive.


Only problem so far is my R9 290 will only work at x8 width lately. Reseating the card gets it back to x16 (2.0 or 3.0) but then it degrades back to x8 after a while. Cleaned both the first PCIe slot and the GPU's connector with electronics contact cleaner, got the golden contacts back to their nice brand new shine, made no difference in the end.

Card is probably starting to fail I guess, it will be 7 years old by the end of this year and AMD has already made it legacy, lol

Just hold on a little longer until the GPU market gets back to normal...


----------



## Cellar Dweller

solon said:


> me too


I do too but I thought there was some folks way back with that sort of issue?


----------



## kaio.alencar

Cellar Dweller said:


> Wasn't there something about if you use NVME and have your GPU in the first slot? Try moving your GPU to the next slot down and try it again.


I tried and still the same thing :S
Defective C6H?


----------



## csf22able

kaio.alencar said:


> Defective C6H?


or maybe compatibility issue with certain nvme device, try to find another nvme to check


----------



## r3dleh

still no agesa 1.2.0.0 for hero VI? Who would thought?


----------



## kaio.alencar

csf22able said:


> or maybe compatibility issue with certain nvme device, try to find another nvme to check


Tried with an XPG 512GB and a Kingdian 256GB, nothing works. Both nvme, not tried m2 sata


----------



## Brko

r3dleh said:


> still no agesa 1.2.0.0 for hero VI? Who would thought?


This board is 4.5 years old. Dead, gone and forgotten in terms of BIOS updates.
AMD blocked Zen3 on 300 chipset boards. Asus welcomed this and thats it.
Many of us replaced C6H with newer B550 or X570 board and moved on. There is no hope for C6H. Its over


----------



## crastakippers

No hope?
That's a bit dramatic Brko.  I don't think you meant it like that. 

I am putting together a B550F and 5900X currently, but the CHVI is still a good board.

I have a particular use case (excuse ) to upgrade but I expect the CHVI and 3800X to keep providing service for at least a couple more years yet. Kinda, just like the ASUS Sabertooth it's replacing for my son's PC.

I am not an ASUS fan boy. I might have gone EVGA for my upgrade if their boards had been out now.
And I don't think the current ASUS Flag ship (Dark Hero) is particularly good value for money.

But the Zen architecture was brand new when the CHVI came out. I think it's doing pretty well and still has some good years left.

Let me know if you think I am out on left field.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

crastakippers said:


> No hope?
> Let me know if you think I am out on left field.


His no hope was for a new BIOS. It's NEVER going to see the 5000 series CPU support. He's right there is "No Hope" in that respect. We may see one more BIOS update and that is to make the board Windows 11 compatible with the TPM and Secure boot items which are already there, but not enabled by default. They may add something else for the compatibility, but other than that, the board is dead as far as support going much further.


----------



## csf22able

r3dleh said:


> still no agesa 1.2.0.0 for hero VI? Who would thought?


SMU above 56.3x.xx are not compatible with x370\b350 boards, that's the reason why Agesa 1.2.x.x can't work with this board. Using crossflashed agesa 1.1.0.0 (w\ryzen 5600x) from asrock b450 pro4, nice and stable, see no significant reason to buy a newer board. TPM 2.0 works fine (just need to enable it in BIOS menu)


----------



## Pilotasso

Still rocking my 3900X with BIOS 7401 (for PCIE4), and will continue to do so for at least another year. I think Im just going to upgrade the graphics card next year (likely a hypothetical 7800 non X to keep watts down) to replace my 1080Ti and that's it. I'm gonna milk this sucker up as much as I can for the money I have spent on it.


----------



## xzamples

3800x with 8002 bios here, i think something is wrong with the bios seriously lol

any bios i can crossflash? i don't need to OC


----------



## crastakippers

xzamples said:


> 3800x with 8002 bios here, i think something is wrong with the bios seriously lol
> 
> any bios i can crossflash? i don't need to OC


I am using 7704 with my 3800x.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

I have 8002 on my CH6 and 3950x. Stable with Optimized Defaults.


----------



## NFHSMatrix

New Bios 8101
2021/08/16 10.34 MBytesCROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 8101
"1. Support WIN 11 installed or upgraded"

On taiwan site: ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO | ROG Crosshair | 電競 主機板｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG 台灣

direct link to bios 8101: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/BIOS/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-8101.ZIP


----------



## jamarinas

NFHSMatrix said:


> New Bios 8101
> 2021/08/16 10.34 MBytesCROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 8101
> "1. Support WIN 11 installed or upgraded"
> 
> On taiwan site: ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO | ROG Crosshair | 電競 主機板｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG 台灣
> 
> direct link to bios 8101: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/BIOS/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-8101.ZIP


Nice!! But still on 1.0.0.6.. I suppose?


----------



## Dr. Vodka

jamarinas said:


> Nice!! But still on 1.0.0.6.. I suppose?


Yup, same AGESA base.



















All AMD ASUS boards got this "win11" BIOS update lately, they've probably just enabled the TPM by default.

X370 is not moving on from v1 1.0.0.6 until AMD feels like it, which at this rate is never.


When this C6H dies I'll just get a second hand B550 board to keep my 3900x going, then get a used 5000 series chip on the third or fourth DDR5 generation, lol


----------



## Ice009

Cellar Dweller said:


> Well you should be able to use just your BIOS with the CH6. It has TPM2 with processors auto, look for ftpm in BIOS I think and enable Secure Boot. This will then allow it to let's say legally work without any modifications to Registry etc. How to bypass the Windows 11 TPM 2.0 requirement - this link gives the way you can while installing bypass or if you already have Windows 10 on your system you can easily edit the registry with just those pieces from link and then add PC to Preview Builds and have it just download and update via Windows Update. That's how I did my 2 PC. Microsoft did say once they officially release 11, there may be no way to bypass the requirements, but to my knowledge the CH6 is compatible anyway due to processors and secure boot. I even think, worse case, you could put a TPM2 chip on your motherboard. Those can be ordered on Amazon. Just be sure to get right one. Sorry I don't know which one is proper.
> 
> Quick Reference for Registry Key stuff only:
> 
> To launch the editor, type *regedit.exe* in Command Prompt.
> Create a new key “*LabConfig*” under *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\Setup*.
> To do this, right-click on the *Setup *key and select *New > Key*.
> Type LabConfig and press enter.
> Right-click on the *LabConfig key*.
> Select *New > DWORD (32-bit)* value.
> Create two values: *BypassTPMCheck *and *BypassSecureBootCheck*. Set their *DWORD32* value to 1.
> Press enter.
> Close the *Registry Editor*.
> Those steps above are exactly what I did on my Windows 10 systems that were already in Preview Build (Beta) that were failing to install 11. Once those were added to registry then just clicking on Windows Update allowed 11 to install without issue.



Hi, thanks a lot for that awesomely detailed reply and links. I really do appreciate it. Sorry for not replying earlier, I haven't been able to get onto the computer much the past couple of weeks.

Now that you've had Windows 11 for a while, do you think it's worth installing on a main system, or still only on a secondary type of system for playing around a bit with it?

I know you answered this in your earlier post (you said the drivers worked OK), but just curious if you've had any driver issues since? Do Windows 10 drivers work fine for most devices?


----------



## Dollar

8101 is just another bios where ASUS refuses to fix voltages being reset after sleep (cldo_vddp and cldo_vddg) among other bugs. This motherboard is destined to be buggy until ewaste.


----------



## salamy123

Hello Guys, i have had the board around 2 years from release and then sold it because i moved to threadripper.
Now that i dondt need the threadripper anymore i thougth i might get an 3700x and saw that these boards are cheap to get.

My question would be if there is still an bios arround to get pcie 4.0 working on this board? And if so on which page of this thread is the download.
I mean nearly 2400 posts this is crasy .

Thanks a lot


----------



## Nik2234

salamy123 said:


> Hello Guys, i have had the board around 2 years from release and then sold it because i moved to threadripper.
> Now that i dondt need the threadripper anymore i thougth i might get an 3700x and saw that these boards are cheap to get.
> 
> My question would be if there is still an bios arround to get pcie 4.0 working on this board? And if so on which page of this thread is the download.
> I mean nearly 2400 posts this is crasy .
> 
> Thanks a lot


7401 is the latest bios which can run PCI-E 4.0


----------



## Cellar Dweller

Ice009 said:


> Hi, thanks a lot for that awesomely detailed reply and links. I really do appreciate it. Sorry for not replying earlier, I haven't been able to get onto the computer much the past couple of weeks.
> 
> Now that you've had Windows 11 for a while, do you think it's worth installing on a main system, or still only on a secondary type of system for playing around a bit with it?
> 
> I know you answered this in your earlier post (you said the drivers worked OK), but just curious if you've had any driver issues since? Do Windows 10 drivers work fine for most devices?


I would hold off on using it for a prod box or primary per say. I have it on a bunch of secondary boxes, but not on my main one. It has had very little issues. On the systems I have it on the only thing not working is the MSN Weather which I had on all of them. Not sure why but that app just won't install or work with Windows 11. LOL. I only have 1 of 4 systems where it is compatible with TPM and Secureboot which means upon Windows 11 release those other 3 will probably stop working. As far as drivers, it has found everything automatically on all of them and I've had to install nothing. For the 3 though I did have to hack the registry for 11 to install.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

Latest BIOS is now on the main Asus US site as well. ROG - Republic of Gamers｜USA | The Choice of Champions From all the responses on it so far it's pretty much exactly what I thought they would do. Probably just enable by default both fTPM, TPM, and Secure Boot.


----------



## WR-HW95

After fidling a bit with x570 Tomahawk, I have to say that C6H is much better mobo for overclocking Zen2 CPU´s.


----------



## Brko

crastakippers said:


> No hope?
> That's a bit dramatic Brko.  I don't think you meant it like that.
> 
> I am putting together a B550F and 5900X currently, but the CHVI is still a good board.
> 
> I have a particular use case (excuse ) to upgrade but I expect the CHVI and 3800X to keep providing service for at least a couple more years yet. Kinda, just like the ASUS Sabertooth it's replacing for my son's PC.
> 
> I am not an ASUS fan boy. I might have gone EVGA for my upgrade if their boards had been out now.
> And I don't think the current ASUS Flag ship (Dark Hero) is particularly good value for money.
> 
> But the Zen architecture was brand new when the CHVI came out. I think it's doing pretty well and still has some good years left.
> 
> Let me know if you think I am out on left field.


Cannot say you are wrong but you missed my point of being "hopeless" with C6H boards. It meant for Zen3 upgrade or any important fix. 
Zen2 and older Zen/Zen+ will work OK on C6H forever and ever on. But Zen3 is no-go and officially that ship sailed a long time ago and never coming back.


Cellar Dweller said:


> His no hope was for a new BIOS. It's NEVER going to see the 5000 series CPU support. He's right there is "No Hope" in that respect. We may see one more BIOS update and that is to make the board Windows 11 compatible with the TPM and Secure boot items which are already there, but not enabled by default. They may add something else for the compatibility, but other than that, the board is dead as far as support going much further.


Exactly my point.


----------



## terranx

Has anyone dug through the Gigabyte leaks to see if there's anything in there that would make hacking the bios a little easier? I do see some AGESA documentation, but not sure how useful that is in and of itself.


----------



## crastakippers

I did not miss your point, that's why I said "I don't think you meant it like that.", with the sentence starting and finishing with smiley faces.

But do you think I am out on left field?


----------



## csf22able

terranx said:


> Has anyone dug through the Gigabyte leaks to see if there's anything in there that would make hacking the bios a little easier? I do see some AGESA documentation, but not sure how useful that is in and of itself.


even Asus can't do such things anymore, newest SMU's\agesa's are not compatible with old x370\b350 boards, AMD did some work on it, so manufacters have no technical chance to add Zen3 without AMD permission


----------



## iveryzen

We don't need the latest agesa. 
1.1.0.0C is fine.


----------



## DracoNB

csf22able said:


> SMU above 56.3x.xx are not compatible with x370\b350 boards, that's the reason why Agesa 1.2.x.x can't work with this board. Using crossflashed agesa 1.1.0.0 (w\ryzen 5600x) from asrock b450 pro4, nice and stable, see no significant reason to buy a newer board. TPM 2.0 works fine (just need to enable it in BIOS menu)


You flashed that on your CH6?

Where can I download that bios?

Any issues with 3000 series? Does it support SAM / Resizeable bar?


----------



## csf22able

DracoNB said:


> You flashed that on your CH6?


a long time ago, at least half of year i have it with my ryzen 5600x



DracoNB said:


> Where can I download that bios?


i've posted instructions here - Crosshair VI Hero: UEFI build update thread - Page 272



DracoNB said:


> Any issues with 3000 series?


no issues, fully compatible with Zen2 too



DracoNB said:


> Does it support SAM / Resizeable bar?


yes, but if you using Zen2 CPU then you have to flash latest version from here








ASRock B450 Pro4 R2.0


Supports AMD AM4 Socket Ryzen™ 2000, 3000, 4000 G-Series, 5000 and 5000 G-Series Desktop Processors; Supports DDR4 3200+ (OC); 2 PCIe 3.0 x16, 4 PCIe 2.0 x1; AMD Quad CrossFireX™; Graphics Output: HDMI, Display Port, D-Sub; 7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC892/897 Audio Codec); 6 SATA3, 1 Ultra M.2...




www.asrock.com


----------



## shemuru

Bruh.


----------



## Pilotasso

Same news in previous 2 pages. ASUS sandbagging their own products even omitting the USB fix that they gave for X470 version. Simply incomprehensible.


----------



## Hellboy02

Hello everybody. Thanks for the great topic, I read a lot of useful information, don't you update the topic header anymore?
Couldn't find a search within this thread, does it exist? It complicates the search within the topic, you have to read a lot of 2000 pages 
3 years using C6H with ryzen 1600x with 1.25v voltage. For myself, I found out that the most stable BIOS is 3502, the sleep mode works stably, the fans work well, there are no problems with a slight overclocking of my RAM. On 6401 there was a bug with fans - they turned off, all new bios did not go into sleep mode at the specified time, or the computer did not go into sleep mode at all, 7901 had no boost. This is all on my assembly and not necessarily everyone will have these problems.
I switched to ryzen 3600x, the write speed of the RAM dropped by half, this is considered normal, ~ the read and copy speed dropped by 2000mb / s, I am glad that the delays have decreased and the system performance has increased by ~ 20%.
It's a pity that bios 3502 does not support ryzen 3000. After reading +100500 pages, I realized that there is no perfect bios.
My notes From Ryzen 3600x to 7704, when the computer starts up, it reads PostCode twice, which slightly increases the boot time, automatically goes into sleep mode, but sometimes not, 8002 is equal to 7704, I did not see the difference.
Maybe the hibernation problem is due to the chipset driver, has anyone experimented with different drivers?
How does the hibernation error manifest? Maybe I can't see this error.
Sorry if it is not clear written. Translating to google


----------



## MasterGamma12

I slightly modified an Asrock B450 Fatal1ty K4 bios and applied it to my Crosshair VI Hero and installed a 5600x on it


----------



## Axilya

MasterGamma12 said:


> I slightly modified an Asrock B450 Fatal1ty K4 bios and applied it to my Crosshair VI Hero and installed a 5600x on it
> 
> View attachment 2522179


What did you modify?


----------



## MasterGamma12

Axilya said:


> What did you modify?


I modified the rom so that it'd show the old DMI info that the C6H bios would show in windows and I also extracted the rog boot logo and replaced the asrock boot logo with that one.


----------



## haryadiaja

this is cool, any known limitation with this bios? and also does pcie gen 4 work? 

Sent from my GM1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterGamma12

haryadiaja said:


> this is cool, any known limitation with this bios? and also does pcie gen 4 work?
> 
> Sent from my GM1900 using Tapatalk


Yeah, the 4 cpu usb ports on the back don't work and bifurcation doesn't work and fan control doesn't work. And gen 4 doesn't work but it doesn't work on 300 and 400 series chipsets normally.


----------



## xzamples

They got an article up on us lol

AMD Ryzen 'Zen 3' CPU Support Enabled on ASUS 300 Series Motherboards Using BIOS From ASRock's 400 Series (wccftech.com)


----------



## jamarinas

xzamples said:


> They got an article up on us lol
> 
> AMD Ryzen 'Zen 3' CPU Support Enabled on ASUS 300 Series Motherboards Using BIOS From ASRock's 400 Series (wccftech.com)


Lol they missed out on the google docs compatibility matrix found here.


----------



## kuolas

Witch *BIOS* is better for *C6H* and *Zen3 support*?
*
ASRock b450 Pro R2.0 (v 4.50) or ASRock X370 Gaming K4?*



MasterGamma12 said:


> I modified the rom so that it'd show the old DMI info that the C6H bios would show in windows and I also extracted the rog boot logo and replaced the asrock boot logo with that one.


Awesome!

Could you share the ROM and where we can find the tools to modify the BIOS? 😀


----------



## jamarinas

kuolas said:


> Witch *BIOS* is better for *C6H* and *Zen3 support*?
> 
> *ASRock b450 Pro R2.0 (v 4.50) or ASRock X370 Gaming K4?*
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> Could you share the ROM and where we can find the tools to modify the BIOS? 😀


Some info here:








ASUS Crosshair VI Hero Crossflashing Database


ASUS C6H Crossflashing Database CROSSHAIR VI HERO Crossflashing Database SOURCE MOTHERBOARD,BIOS INFORMATION,FEATURE SUPPORT,OVERCLOCKING SUPPORT,CPU SUPPORT BRAND/CHIPSET,MODEL,SUPER I/O,AGESA,VERSION,SIZE,BOOT?,STORAGE,FANS,SENSORS,RESIZABLE BAR,CPU,MEMORY,Pre-ZEN (CZ/BR),ZEN (1000),ZEN/ZEN+ ...




docs.google.com


----------



## kuolas

Witch *BIOS* is better for *C6H* and *Zen3 support*?
*
ASRock b450 Pro R2.0 (v 4.50) or ASRock X370 Gaming K4?*



MasterGamma12 said:


> I modified the rom so that it'd show the old DMI info that the C6H bios would show in windows and I also extracted the rog boot logo and replaced the asrock boot logo with that one.


Awesome!

Could you share the ROM and where we can find the tools to modify the BIOS?


jamarinas said:


> Some info here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS Crosshair VI Hero Crossflashing Database
> 
> 
> ASUS C6H Crossflashing Database CROSSHAIR VI HERO Crossflashing Database SOURCE MOTHERBOARD,BIOS INFORMATION,FEATURE SUPPORT,OVERCLOCKING SUPPORT,CPU SUPPORT BRAND/CHIPSET,MODEL,SUPER I/O,AGESA,VERSION,SIZE,BOOT?,STORAGE,FANS,SENSORS,RESIZABLE BAR,CPU,MEMORY,Pre-ZEN (CZ/BR),ZEN (1000),ZEN/ZEN+ ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com


Thanks!


----------



## MasterGamma12

kuolas said:


> Witch *BIOS* is better for *C6H* and *Zen3 support*?
> 
> *ASRock b450 Pro R2.0 (v 4.50) or ASRock X370 Gaming K4?*
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> Could you share the ROM and where we can find the tools to modify the BIOS? 😀


Sure, the linked google drive file has the rom + afudos + rufus and the instructions that were on the rog forums that I slightly modified.

Oh and as for the mod tool, I used AMIBCP.






CROSSHAIR VI HERO Zen 3 Bios.rar







drive.google.com


----------



## xzamples

Got this from reddit



> I've been running a 5600x in my Crosshair VI Hero for almost a month, it's never bsod'd or crashed. There is no reason other than business why this board can't officially support Zen 3.
> 
> I took a B450 Fatal1ty K4 bios and changed the dmi info to show the original C6H info and I changed the boot logo to the old one.
> 
> I uploaded it to my google drive along with rufus and afudos and the instructions.
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO Zen 3 Bios.rar


https://drive.google.com/file/d/1bziQgyltWxCUeqGh1iyHuitzDXjA34f6/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## Dr. Vodka

xzamples said:


> Got this from reddit
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO Zen 3 Bios.rar


That's the same guy one post above you.

This has gone full circle.


----------



## csf22able

kuolas said:


> Witch *BIOS* is better for *C6H* and *Zen3 support*?


between these two: ASRock b450 Pro R2.0 (v 4.50) 









Here's A Bizarre Way To Enable AMD Ryzen 'Zen 3' CPU Support on ASUS X370 & B350 Motherboards Using ASRock 400 Series BIOS


Users have found a bizarre way of enabling AMD Ryzen 'Zen 3' CPUs on their ASUS 300 series motherboards using BIOS from ASRock's 400 series.




wccftech.com




"Flashing the ASRock BIOS though lets you boot through SATA drives and AMD Ryzen 5000 'Zen 3' chips work without any issue though you do lack NVMe support and resizable-BAR. "

lie, both works flawlessy, just not with any random Asrock bios


----------



## mito1172

Hello. What is 33 code? it is not on the list and it says d3 in between


----------



## csf22able

kuolas said:


> nd where we can find the tools to modify the BIOS?


we played with that tools 5 months ago, and even tried to port modules from C6H to Asrock bioses, UBU, UEFItool, MMtool, Change_logo tool (that was funny at some point but far away from our goals), AMIBCP, DMI_edit and so on, tried to move new agesa to C6H, or sensor modules to Asrock and Biostar bioses (btw Gigabyte sensors are the closest one, even some DRAM sensors had worked correctly, and some others too, but that Dual bios thing from Gigabyte ruined our hopes). Believe me - we failed, that's wasting of time


----------



## MasterGamma12

Dr. Vodka said:


> That's the same guy one post above you.
> 
> This has gone full circle.


Yep


----------



## xzamples

Dr. Vodka said:


> That's the same guy one post above you.
> 
> This has gone full circle.


My apologize, this website is terrible on mobile


----------



## rkfs

MasterGamma12 said:


> Yeah, the 4 cpu usb ports on the back don't work and bifurcation doesn't work and fan control doesn't work. And gen 4 doesn't work but it doesn't work on 300 and 400 series chipsets normally.


A slightly superfluous question, but the voltage control for RAM is working as well as timings? Just absolutely want to make sure before I order a 5600x.

Thanks!


----------



## Cellar Dweller

For those that might have missed it. New AMD Chipset Drivers: https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370


----------



## MasterGamma12

rkfs said:


> A slightly superfluous question, but the voltage control for RAM is working as well as timings? Just absolutely want to make sure before I order a 5600x.
> 
> Thanks!


I'm not sure about voltage control for ram, I know timings work.


----------



## Michi19

Hi, I'm new to this and I really want to try this out. Planning on going from 1700x to 5600x.
Leaning towards the ASRock B450 Pro R2.0 BIOS because of the cold boot issue. But I still have some questions:
Does the AIO_PUMP header still work?
I have the C6H-WIFI. Will the WIFI an Bluetooth still be ok? As the C6H and C6H-WIFI use different BIOS.
Will the BIOS Flashback still work?


MasterGamma12 said:


> Yeah, the 4 cpu usb ports on the back don't work and bifurcation doesn't work and fan control doesn't work. And gen 4 doesn't work but it doesn't work on 300 and 400 series chipsets normally.


Could you tell me which USB Ports won't work? USB 2.0 or 3.0?
Does all the other I/O work correctly?

Thanks


----------



## MasterGamma12

Michi19 said:


> Hi, I'm new to this and I really want to try this out. Planning on going from 1700x to 5600x.
> Leaning towards the ASRock B450 Pro R2.0 BIOS because of the cold boot issue. But I still have some questions:
> Does the AIO_PUMP header still work?
> I have the C6H-WIFI. Will the WIFI an Bluetooth still be ok? As the C6H and C6H-WIFI use different BIOS.
> Will the BIOS Flashback still work?
> 
> Could you tell me which USB Ports won't work? USB 2.0 or 3.0?
> Does all the other I/O work correctly?
> 
> Thanks


Give the bios I posted a try, so I've not tried the aio pump header but I'd assume that it works, as for wifi, this is a regular c6h with an added Intel 9260 to the type e slot and both wifi and bt works wonderfully, biosflash back works and is how I go back to the original c6h bioses. as for rear io, the 4 usb 3 ports closest to the top of the board don't work unless you go back to the old bios. As for other io, if you don't use official realtek drivers, no audio issues, if you use realtek drivers, outputs don't work so you have to use audio inputs to get sound through jack reconfiguring, spdif works fine regardless. I think It's due to the ESS Sabre DAC.


----------



## Michi19

MasterGamma12 said:


> Give the bios I posted a try, so I've not tried the aio pump header but I'd assume that it works, as for wifi, this is a regular c6h with an added Intel 9260 to the type e slot and both wifi and bt works wonderfully, biosflash back works and is how I go back to the original c6h bioses. as for rear io, the 4 usb 3 ports closest to the top of the board don't work unless you go back to the old bios. As for other io, if you don't use official realtek drivers, no audio issues, if you use realtek drivers, outputs don't work so you have to use audio inputs to get sound through jack reconfiguring, spdif works fine regardless. I think It's due to the ESS Sabre DAC.


Amazing thank you. Will give it a try in a couple of days and report back.


----------



## MasterGamma12

Michi19 said:


> Amazing thank you. Will give it a try in a couple of days and report back.


Good luck, if everything works out, please post pics. Oh and that 1700x to 5600x upgrade to put it plainly, will blow you away.


----------



## rkfs

MasterGamma12 said:


> I'm not sure about voltage control for ram, I know timings work.


Thanks for the reply. I might just give it a try and report back, although it's not as tempting as I initially thought then. But I take it you managed to load XMP/DOCP at least?

Zen+ should work with that bios as well I guess, so I could try it before I buy it I guess


----------



## Michi19

MasterGamma12 said:


> Good luck, if everything works out, please post pics. Oh and that 1700x to 5600x upgrade to put it plainly, will blow you away.


Thanks will do my best to report back. Already saw some Benchmarks and was blown away by the improvement.

With the Asrock Bios are the LEDs on the board off or flashing wildly? RGB RAM and GPU control should still work normally in AURA I guess.


----------



## csf22able

what's work and what's not generally tested and written here (K4 gaming is same to b450pro + some leds)








ASUS Crosshair VI Hero Crossflashing Database


ASUS C6H Crossflashing Database CROSSHAIR VI HERO Crossflashing Database SOURCE MOTHERBOARD,BIOS INFORMATION,FEATURE SUPPORT,OVERCLOCKING SUPPORT,CPU SUPPORT BRAND/CHIPSET,MODEL,SUPER I/O,AGESA,VERSION,SIZE,BOOT?,STORAGE,FANS,SENSORS,RESIZABLE BAR,CPU,MEMORY,Pre-ZEN (CZ/BR),ZEN (1000),ZEN/ZEN+ ...




docs.google.com




dram OC is limited, some voltages (Dram particulary) can't be changed, even if you set values in Bios, so DRAM OC is limited, XMP sometimes work, sometimes fail to boot
timings works well, i've managed 3200 with my adata xpg by using 18-18-18-36 (at default XMP they have 16-18-18-36 but without voltage control i have to increase timings for stable3200mhz)
no leds, no fun control (fun control available with Biostar bioses via software tools), all onboard sensors doesn't work (Asrock have Nuvo and Asus based on ITE, SuperIO doesn't work at all after crossflash)


----------



## csf22able

Michi19 said:


> With the Asrock Bios are the LEDs on the board off or flashing wildly?


OFF


----------



## MasterGamma12

csf22able said:


> what's work and what's not generally tested and written here (K4 gaming is same to b450pro + some leds)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS Crosshair VI Hero Crossflashing Database
> 
> 
> ASUS C6H Crossflashing Database CROSSHAIR VI HERO Crossflashing Database SOURCE MOTHERBOARD,BIOS INFORMATION,FEATURE SUPPORT,OVERCLOCKING SUPPORT,CPU SUPPORT BRAND/CHIPSET,MODEL,SUPER I/O,AGESA,VERSION,SIZE,BOOT?,STORAGE,FANS,SENSORS,RESIZABLE BAR,CPU,MEMORY,Pre-ZEN (CZ/BR),ZEN (1000),ZEN/ZEN+ ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dram OC is limited, some voltages (Dram particulary) can't be changed, even if you set values in Bios, so DRAM OC is limited, XMP sometimes work, sometimes fail to boot
> timings works well, i've managed 3200 with my adata xpg by using 18-18-18-36 (at default XMP they have 16-18-18-36 but without voltage control i have to increase timings for stable3200mhz)
> no leds, no fun control (fun control available with Biostar bioses via software tools), all onboard sensors doesn't work (Asrock have Nuvo and Asus based on ITE, SuperIO doesn't work at all after crossflash)


Thank you for the ram info, I just bumped my first timing from 16 to 18 and I now have 3200mhz instead of 3000mhz, thanks. 









AMD Ryzen 5 5600X @ 4598.93 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[80nwij] Validated Dump by HTPC-1 (2021-08-27 20:13:33) - MB: Asus CROSSHAIR VI HERO - RAM: 32768 MB




valid.x86.fr


----------



## Pilotasso

So if you crossflash do you use chipset drivers for X370 or B450?


----------



## MasterGamma12

Pilotasso said:


> So if you crossflash do you use chipset drivers for X370 or B450?


X370


----------



## Disc0

MasterGamma12 said:


> X370


I don't think there's difference in chipset drivers, they are all the same...as is/are the chipset/s.


----------



## FROZTYUK

csf22able said:


> dram OC is limited, some voltages (Dram particulary) can't be changed, even if you set values in Bios, so DRAM OC is limited, XMP sometimes work, sometimes fail to boot
> timings works well, i've managed 3200 with my adata xpg by using 18-18-18-36 (at default XMP they have 16-18-18-36 but without voltage control i have to increase timings for stable3200mhz)


Thanks for all the testing. Does this mean dram voltage is stuck at default 1.2v even with xmp enabled? or limited to 1.35v with xmp?


----------



## jamarinas

FROZTYUK said:


> Thanks for all the testing. Does this mean dram voltage is stuck at default 1.2v even with xmp enabled? or limited to 1.35v with xmp?


Yes. 

I haven't tried but you could do a hardware mod for it. Pwm controller fb pin with Variable Resistor


----------



## csf22able

FROZTYUK said:


> Does this mean dram voltage is stuck at default 1.2v even with xmp enabled?


always at base voltage value (1.2), XMP trying to too boost voltage but mobo doesn't respond on DRAM voltage parameters and keeps it at 1.2V


----------



## MasterGamma12

Disc0 said:


> I don't think there's difference in chipset drivers, they are all the same...as is the chipset/s.


True


----------



## xzamples

New Realtek driver update release

You can use Realtek UAD generic GitHub - pal1000/Realtek-UAD-generic: An unofficial package of generic Realtek Universal Audio Driver made from parts of various OEM specific Reatek Universal Audio drivers intended to work on legacy systems lacking OEM UAD support.

or

[DRIVERS] Realtek Audio (MB | Intel 2xx/3xx/4xx/5xx & AMD 3xx/4xx/5xx) - get the Realtek Audio Drivers (UAD - ASUS ROG SS3 MB) one


----------



## rkfs

csf22able said:


> what's work and what's not generally tested and written here (K4 gaming is same to b450pro + some leds)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS Crosshair VI Hero Crossflashing Database
> 
> 
> ASUS C6H Crossflashing Database CROSSHAIR VI HERO Crossflashing Database SOURCE MOTHERBOARD,BIOS INFORMATION,FEATURE SUPPORT,OVERCLOCKING SUPPORT,CPU SUPPORT BRAND/CHIPSET,MODEL,SUPER I/O,AGESA,VERSION,SIZE,BOOT?,STORAGE,FANS,SENSORS,RESIZABLE BAR,CPU,MEMORY,Pre-ZEN (CZ/BR),ZEN (1000),ZEN/ZEN+ ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dram OC is limited, some voltages (Dram particulary) can't be changed, even if you set values in Bios, so DRAM OC is limited, XMP sometimes work, sometimes fail to boot
> timings works well, i've managed 3200 with my adata xpg by using 18-18-18-36 (at default XMP they have 16-18-18-36 but without voltage control i have to increase timings for stable3200mhz)
> no leds, no fun control (fun control available with Biostar bioses via software tools), all onboard sensors doesn't work (Asrock have Nuvo and Asus based on ITE, SuperIO doesn't work at all after crossflash)


Yeah I've seen that spreadsheet, just wasn't sure what Memory "YES" meant. But that's a shame, since that means I actually need to grab a new board. RAM OC is something I really enjoy, so being stuck at 1.2v or 1.35v when I daily 1.6v would be a shame. 

Thank you all for the help.


----------



## csf22able

rkfs said:


> just wasn't sure what Memory "YES" meant. But that's a shame, since that means I actually need to grab a new board.


yes just means that you can set DRAM frequency and it could work stable depending on ram sticks and other settings, it's limited but still available, with original bios my max value is 3200mhz, with crosflashed bios i have same 3200mhz,


----------



## jamarinas

jamarinas said:


> Yes.
> 
> I haven't tried but you could do a hardware mod for it. Pwm controller fb pin with Variable Resistor


Ok so I did some poking around.

The ASUS Crosshair VI Hero has an ASP 1103 2-phase PWM controller for its Vdimm.

The ASRock B450 Pro4 has a Richtek 8125 PWM controller for its Vdimm.

*EDIT: *So I found some information from another site. This one is for a GTX Strix 970 voltmod using ASP 1212 VRM PWM controller. It has probably the same functionality as the ASP 1103. It even has the explanation of the theory/chip operations of these ASP VRM controller.



> The power management on the Asus Strix GTX970 is handled by the IC ASP1212. It sends a PWM signal to some CMOS transistor gate driver units, these drive some transistors which just switch on and off and all of this with some additional parasitic components forms a switch mode power supply. To keep a stable voltage to the GPU, there is a feedback from the output voltage of the switch mode power supply back to the power management IC. If the ASP1212 sees that the voltage being feedback is either lower or higher than the wanted voltage it will compensate by increasing or decreasing the duty cycle of the PWM signal.











Asus GeForce GTX 970 Strix Volt Mod


This is a modification to a Asus GeForce GTX 970 Strix graphics card which makes it possible to increase the voltage to the GPU. Power Managment The power management on the Asus Strix GTX970 is han…




elwiresite.wordpress.com





*EDIT 2:* ASP 1212 Datasheet

*







*



https://www.infineon.com/dgdl/pb-asp1212.pdf?fileId=5546d462533600a40153567f4b2128a4



*EDIT 3: *So to achieve a 1.35V Vdimm, you would need to change the 10KOhm Vr to 15KOhm Vr. It should have a theoretical range of 1.2v to 1.38v (approaching the end of the Vr). The 1.35V is achieved @ 12.5KOhm setting with the 100KOhm resistor on the divider network.


----------



## Michi19

MasterGamma12 said:


> Give the bios I posted a try, so I've not tried the aio pump header but I'd assume that it works, as for wifi, this is a regular c6h with an added Intel 9260 to the type e slot and both wifi and bt works wonderfully, biosflash back works and is how I go back to the original c6h bioses. as for rear io, the 4 usb 3 ports closest to the top of the board don't work unless you go back to the old bios. As for other io, if you don't use official realtek drivers, no audio issues, if you use realtek drivers, outputs don't work so you have to use audio inputs to get sound through jack reconfiguring, spdif works fine regardless. I think It's due to the ESS Sabre DAC.


I tried your bios today and everything went perectly (still running 1700x) and weirdly enough I didn't lose any I/O in the back?! Did you fix that in your bios or is it only lost with the new CPU? Can confirm that the AIO_PUMP header still works fine. But my fan control in Corsair ICUE is completely broken to the point where I don't see the option menue for the fans... It sometimes pops up and then disapears again. I have Commander Pro so it's an external PWM Controller connected over USB Header. LED control still works fine so it isn't the USB header. Also lost my Windows activation because I reused my old install for now but thats besides the point. ICUE pulls a lot of data from the mobo so maybe it sees something funky or it is a driver issue... might try a fresh Windows install and see what it does. If I don't get my fans working correctly i might have to get a new board after all.

EDIT: Updated ICUE to the newest version and it seems like they changed something because now everything works flawlessly besides my AIO not beeing supported anymore


----------



## csf22able

Michi19 said:


> I tried your bios today and everything went perectly (still running 1700x) and weirdly enough I didn't lose any I/O in the back?! Did you fix that in your bios or is it only lost with the new CPU? Can confirm that the AIO_PUMP header still works fine.


many things depends on CPU installed, headers works but can't be controlled, with Biostar bios all usb's are work with zen3 and headers are available for software control tools


----------



## MasterGamma12

Michi19 said:


> I tried your bios today and everything went perectly (still running 1700x) and weirdly enough I didn't lose any I/O in the back?! Did you fix that in your bios or is it only lost with the new CPU? Can confirm that the AIO_PUMP header still works fine. But my fan control in Corsair ICUE is completely broken to the point where I don't see the option menue for the fans... It sometimes pops up and then disapears again. I have Commander Pro so it's an external PWM Controller connected over USB Header. LED control still works fine so it isn't the USB header. Also lost my Windows activation because I reused my old install for now but thats besides the point. ICUE pulls a lot of data from the mobo so maybe it sees something funky or it is a driver issue... might try a fresh Windows install and see what it does. If I don't get my fans working correctly i might have to get a new board after all.
> 
> EDIT: Updated ICUE to the newest version and it seems like they changed something because now everything works flawlessly besides my AIO not beeing supported anymore


I'm defininitely not a fan of new iCue


----------



## Maffia171

I also figured i'd give the ASRock B450 bios a shot. I flashed it successfully and everything seems to be as expected. I did end up kind of missing my fan controls so I thought why not give the Biostar bios a shot. Not entirely sure on the process of flashing the .BST file though, any tips for that? Can I go straight from the ASRock to the Biostar bios? I tried afudos but it gave me an error 46 "Problem getting flash information"

Edit: I flashed back the original Crosshair VI Hero bios and after that I tried flashing the Biostar bios again and it worked. I guess that answers my question if I can go from ASRock to Biostar.


----------



## roco_smith

I think will be the same process using the bio flashback and a Zen 3 cpu already installed


----------



## FROZTYUK

Tested the bios (Asrock B450 Pro4 4.50) for a few days with an 1800x. Fans were running at 50% with pwm. Just installed a 5600x and pwm no longer works. cpu fan & cpu opt are running at 6v, cha1-2-3 running at 12v. If you connect 4th pwm pin the fan stops.

Corsair LPX 4x8GB kit works with XMP 3200 CL16 (tested with tm5) - voltage stuck at 1.2v but working without errors.

With everything set to auto, the 5600x boosts to 4650mhz on all 6 cores.
With manual PBO +200mhz, 2 cores boost to 4800mhz, all cores 4650mhz (didnt try other pbo settings, I am happy with default boost to 4.6ghz).

Gaming performance doubled from 1800x. Amazing! I am probably going to try and get a used crosshair vii hero so I can get full functionality (wc temp sensors and fan control) - I have a c6h monoblock that I would like to reuse .


----------



## MasterGamma12

xzamples said:


> New Realtek driver update release
> 
> You can use Realtek UAD generic GitHub - pal1000/Realtek-UAD-generic: An unofficial package of generic Realtek Universal Audio Driver made from parts of various OEM specific Reatek Universal Audio drivers intended to work on legacy systems lacking OEM UAD support.
> 
> or
> 
> [DRIVERS] Realtek Audio (MB | Intel 2xx/3xx/4xx/5xx & AMD 3xx/4xx/5xx) - get the Realtek Audio Drivers (UAD - ASUS ROG SS3 MB) one


Neither of these produced sound with the Asrock bios.


----------



## xzamples

AGESA 1.2.0.4 BIOS is now releasing For B550 & B450 maybe others will be able to cross flash MSI First To Release AMD AGESA 1.2.0.4 BIOS Firmware For B550 & B450 Motherboards - Updated SMU & TPM Enabled By Default For Windows 11


----------



## oile

xzamples said:


> AGESA 1.2.0.4 BIOS is now releasing For B550 & B450 maybe others will be able to cross flash MSI First To Release AMD AGESA 1.2.0.4 BIOS Firmware For B550 & B450 Motherboards - Updated SMU & TPM Enabled By Default For Windows 11


I think x370 is still blocked for new agesa after 1.0.8.0 if I remember correctly. Let us know


----------



## MasterGamma12

oile said:


> I think x370 is still blocked for new agesa after 1.0.8.0 if I remember correctly. Let us know


It is


----------



## Hellboy02

Installed Bios 8002 with 3600x processor, everything works stably. I reset the bios settings to default, to check the 1600x processor before selling it, it was determined, went into the BIOS, saved all the default settings, and that's it, it shows different postcodes in a circle and does not load and does not allow entering the bios, a full reset helps. but farther than Bios does not load, even with manual settings, probably something in 8002 for 1600x was broken or needs to be switched, the BIOS rolled back to 3502, the 1600x processor worked stably. Maybe someone will find useful information


----------



## Najenda

So at least those motherboard users c6h users can use zen3 even with problems. im happy for you guys. i hope someday someone will crossflash gigabyte x370's too.


----------



## jamarinas

If you guys are still interested, someone was able to boot-up a half (lower 16Meg) 32Meg BIOS (from a Strix X470-F) to a Strix X370-F(?). Also he replaced the BIOS chip with a 32Meg one. 



1devomer said:


> So...
> 
> 
> I ended up fiddling with the SPI clock signal pin, playing around with both bios chip, powered altogether.
> I ended up corrupting the main on-board bios chip, the rig would not post further than the Strix logo.
> Luckily, having wired the programming header beforehand, i hooked up the programmer to the laptop, and flashed the X370-F 5604 bios.
> Again, big shout-out to TTAV134, the NeoProgrammer developer, great tool, detected the WinBond 25Q128 bios right away.
> The 5406 is the latest bios for the X370-F, that doesn't kill memory support and overclocking, the following bios revisions, kill mem/fclk OC, in my case.
> 
> Since everything was hooked up, i was still curious about what would happen, if i would flash the half 32Meg bios, coming from the X470-F UEFI image.
> Asus AMD X470-F bios are composed by 2x16Meg bios images, with different cpu support, the 1st beginning at offset 1000h to 1001000h, the second from 1001000h to 2001000h.
> View attachment 2524705
> 
> I deleted the CAP Header, build 2 separate 16Meg bios images, and flashed them into the flash chip.
> I started by flashing the 1st half of the X470-F 5406 UEFI image, big nothing, no boot, no led, no fan spin.
> I then proceeded by flashing 2nd half of the X470-F 5406 UEFI image, got stuck, as usual, on CPU+RAM led on.
> Which mean, at the end, that my piggyback moulded beauty, was at least partially working, it was able to load a bios and initialize the cpu.
> View attachment 2524709
> 
> I did the same for the X470-F 5809, just for the sake of completeness and as a last try before ending the project.
> I straight flashed the 2nd half of the X470-F 5809 image, the 1st half doesn't have Matisse support, hence the motherboard staying completely silent.
> To my surprise, the motherboard finally woke up from its slumber, booting with the ram led still turned on!
> View attachment 2524706
> 
> It prompts the RGB firmware update, which is broken when using this bios, i also lost the motherboard RGB lighting.
> It continued to post as usual, prompting me that no keyboard were attached, i checked it was, which mean i also lost some USB ports.
> I checked carefully, i lost 2 USB 2.0 rear ports, 2 other USB 3.0 rear ports and the front USB that i'm currently using.
> View attachment 2524707
> 
> It even managed to boot into windows, Micro$haft did its things, and installed new devices the 1st time i logged on.
> View attachment 2524708
> 
> I could reach windows, everything is working fine BUT the RGB, some USB ports and the memory support.
> Unfortunately, it seems that the bios memory profiles have been updated without including the old X370 memory layout.
> Which confirmed the statement i posed above, where i found huge changes in memory stability on the X370, past the 5406 bios.
> View attachment 2524710
> 
> In few words, as other X370 bios ports, these have an execrable memory compatibility with the old X370 boards, i cannot go easily past 3200Mhz, i can reach 3400Mhz with loose timings.
> 
> 
> I haven't fiddled with the bios, i felt overwhelmed by all the new options, especially the one in the AMD overclocking menus.
> Maybe fine-tuning the ram and the advanced AMD options, can ease the memory support for this old board.
> Nevertheless, i finally got what i came for, the per CCX clock setting, that have been lacking on X370 for no reason, 3 years after Ryzen 3K launch!
> 
> Furthermore, i also tried to flash the following bios images:
> -X470-F bios from the 4804 to the 5606 boots but get stuck on CPU+RAM led.
> -X470-F bios from the 5809 to the 5861 boots fine to Windows BUT minus USB, minus RGB, minus memory support.
> -X570-F bios 1407 and 4021 boots but get stuck on RAM led.
> -I didn't try to flash other ASUS bios, nor other brands bios.
> 
> As said previously, i'm not interested into upgrading to newer AMD cpu on old X370, i will go back to Intel, once i retire this test rig.
> Tho, it truly deeply saddens me, that one have to go this far, just to be able to get the proper bios option support, that a 200e price tag overclocking Strix board deserve!


----------



## Cellar Dweller

Latest AMD Chipset Drivers just released today: https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370


----------



## xzamples

Found this on reddit

"Thanks ASRock, SAM works on my x370 with a 5700xt and 5800x "


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/pnysgs


----------



## Dr. Vodka

xzamples said:


> Found this on reddit
> 
> "Thanks ASRock, SAM works on my x370 with a 5700xt and 5800x "
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/pnysgs


Yesterday AMD released a new driver that officially enables SAM on Navi1x parts (5000 series cards).

Add that to Asrock's experimental BIOSes and you get fully functional SAM on their 300 series boards.


----------



## csf22able

xzamples said:


> Found this on reddit
> 
> "Thanks ASRock, SAM works on my x370 with a 5700xt and 5800x "
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/pnysgs


it works with C6H either (just not with Asus bios)


----------



## mito1172

I will never buy asus again


----------



## CeltPC

Cellar Dweller said:


> Latest AMD Chipset Drivers just released today: https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370


And a good reason to update: AMD Chipset Vulnerability Leaks Passwords, Patch Available


----------



## Goldknife7

Najenda said:


> So at least those motherboard users c6h users can use zen3 even with problems. im happy for you guys. i hope someday someone will crossflash gigabyte x370's too.


I'm going to crossflash my own Gigabyte AX370 Gaming K3 motherboard. I will first start with BIOSes from Gigabyte's X470 lineup and then I will move on to test with Biostar's BIOSes. Wish me luck!

PS. If I manage to do it, I will upload a youtube video and also make a post here and on reddit.


----------



## Dave001

mito1172 said:


> I will never buy asus again


Agreed, they will not get any more of my money.



CeltPC said:


> And a good reason to update: AMD Chipset Vulnerability Leaks Passwords, Patch Available


Thanks for the heads up.

AMD are starting to turn into Apple.
They've removed the version number from the file name "AMD_Chipset_Software.exe" and they change all my power management settings back to default whenever I update the chipset driver.


----------



## 1devomer

Dave001 said:


> Agreed, they will not get any more of my money.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> *AMD are starting to turn into Apple.*
> They've removed the version number from the file name "AMD_Chipset_Software.exe" and they change all my power management settings back to default whenever I update the chipset driver.


I'm glad i'm not the only one to have this bad feeling.
The more i follow AMD investors events, the more the shift in culture at AMD is strengthening.
The culture is shifting to having low volume, high-end consumers products.
And on the other hand, satisfying cloud providers agreements, because they want, in part, free themselves from Intel infrastructure monopoly.
Add to that, the overall poor communication about hardware and software development.

To be honest, i knew we definitively lost AMD when, commenting about the USB issues, the AMD PR department started the post with the infamous Apple sentence, i quote:


> "AMD is aware of reports_ that a small number of users_ are experiencing intermittent..."


----------



## oile

Goldknife7 said:


> I'm going to crossflash my own Gigabyte AX370 Gaming K3 motherboard. I will first start with BIOSes from Gigabyte's X470 lineup and then I will move on to test with Biostar's BIOSes. Wish me luck!
> 
> PS. If I manage to do it, I will upload a youtube video and also make a post here and on reddit.


Any news?


----------



## cdrmann

Hello 1 Question the win11 tool says the tpm2.0 ist disabled on the ch6 with* Asrock 4.50 Bios * i have enabeld the cputpfm on my 5950X and secure boot ist enabled csm is disabled but the tool reports its off. Have any one a solution?


----------



## csf22able

cdrmann said:


> Hello 1 Question the win11 tool says the tpm2.0 ist disabled on the ch6 with* Asrock 4.50 Bios * i have enabeld the cputpfm on my 5950X and secure boot ist enabled csm is disabled but the tool reports its off. Have any one a solution?


check device manager, do you have TPM2 module under security device section?


----------



## MasterGamma12

cdrmann said:


> Hello 1 Question the win11 tool says the tpm2.0 ist disabled on the ch6 with* Asrock 4.50 Bios * i have enabeld the cputpfm on my 5950X and secure boot ist enabled csm is disabled but the tool reports its off. Have any one a solution?


How's the 5950x with the Crosshair VI Hero out of curiosity?


----------



## cdrmann

@MasterGamma12


https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/attachments/mainboard-2021-06-30-081452-png.645255/




https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/attachments/2-mainboard-2021-06-30-081452-png.645257/


my pic on other forum.


----------



## oile

cdrmann said:


> @MasterGamma12
> 
> 
> https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/attachments/mainboard-2021-06-30-081452-png.645255/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/attachments/2-mainboard-2021-06-30-081452-png.645257/
> 
> 
> my pic on other forum.


May I ask why did you go with 1800mhz anyway knowing that IF decouples after 1600 on that agesa version? Did you notice any improvement over 1600? Is your ram stable at that speed? Thank you


----------



## cdrmann

@oile stand by and give me exampels Open source win Benchmarks


----------



## 1devomer

cdrmann said:


> @oile stand by and give me exampels Open source win Benchmarks


Any synthetic benchmarks you want, that we could compare to.
Cinebench R20, Aida memory latency test, cpu-z single/multi bench, 3Dmark Cpu bench, etc.

Are you able to tighten those timing, or run 1:1 IF?


----------



## cdrmann

OK 1600 if of means 3200mhz DDR 4 right i am a little busy this days, but when i Fund Time i make it.


----------



## 1devomer

cdrmann said:


> OK 1600 if of means 3200mhz DDR 4 right i am a little busy this days, but when i Fund Time i make it.


Not specially, only 3200Mhz/1600Mhz 1:1 speeds.
If you can go higher, why not, that we can compare with the desynchronized memory/IF speeds, on cross-flashed setups.


----------



## cdrmann




----------



## cdrmann




----------



## cdrmann




----------



## cdrmann




----------



## cdrmann




----------



## cdrmann

i hope that is enough
(the benches with 1:1 if come later stand by pls)


----------



## 1devomer

cdrmann said:


> i hope that is enough
> (the benches with 1:1 if come later stand by pls)


Thank you for sharing!

I would say It's pretty good, on overall, as usual when cross flashing.

Tho, the memory latency is a bit high, because not running 1:1 Mem/IF, unfortunately.
Dunno, maybe your tRFC is a bit high, 990 is so much, dunno which kit you are using and if you can lower the tRFC a bit.


----------



## MasterGamma12

cdrmann

What cooler are you using?

Also if you're interested, here's a B450 Fatal1ty K4 (basically an identical board to the B450 Pro4 but with a red bios instead of a blue one) bios that I modified to show the Asus stuff instead of the Asrock stuff (like in CPU Z or Hwinfo64 or any software that checks the DMI info table) and also changed the boot logo to the ROG one.

Like this















CROSSHAIR VI HERO Zen 3 Bios.rar







drive.google.com


----------



## cdrmann

That my system with a Custom Watercooling Mod wit a water coole from a Car 
i can post some picture i are interseted


----------



## cdrmann

so i hope if is 1:1

See the benches


----------



## cdrmann




----------



## cdrmann




----------



## cdrmann




----------



## cdrmann




----------



## cdrmann

i hope iam finishd and bored for benchmarking
@MasterGamma12 i will try your bios when i have more time this day-s and weeks are iám busy.


----------



## MasterGamma12

cdrmann said:


> i hope iam finishd and bored for benchmarking
> @MasterGamma12 i will try your bios when i have more time this day-s and weeks are iám busy.


Sweet


----------



## 1devomer

cdrmann said:


> i hope iam finishd and bored for benchmarking
> @MasterGamma12 i will try your bios when i have more time this day-s and weeks are iám busy.


The two configuration, end up having the same overall performances and latencies.
Personally, i would keep the first configuration, with higher memory bandwidth.

Can you get better memory speeds and timing out of the setup, or this is the max you can achieve?
In any case, pretty good stuff, thank you a lot for sharing.


----------



## roco_smith

MasterGamma12 said:


> cdrmann
> 
> What cooler are you using?
> 
> Also if you're interested, here's a B450 Fatal1ty K4 (basically an identical board to the B450 Pro4 but with a red bios instead of a blue one) bios that I modified to show the Asus stuff instead of the Asrock stuff (like in CPU Z or Hwinfo64 or any software that checks the DMI info table) and also changed the boot logo to the ROG one.
> 
> Like this
> 
> View attachment 2527124
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO Zen 3 Bios.rar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com


this Bios could work for CH6E also?


----------



## MasterGamma12

roco_smith said:


> this Bios could work for CH6E also?


Should, worst case, bios flashback to the official C6E bios. AFAIK these boards can't be bricked from a failed flash due to the bios flashback feature.

If it works, I can change the DMI info table to show C6E info instead of C6H info.


----------



## MasterGamma12

I changed the info on the Hero bios DMI table with the Extreme's, if anyone with an Extreme wants to give it a go, here's the download link

CROSSHAIR VI EXTREME Zen 3 Bios.rar


----------



## roco_smith

MasterGamma12 said:


> I changed the info on the Hero bios DMI table with the Extreme's, if anyone with an Extreme wants to give it a go, here's the download link
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI EXTREME Zen 3 Bios.rar


whaoo , thanks I will test with my CH6E


----------



## MasterGamma12

roco_smith said:


> whaoo , thanks I will test with my CH6E


If everything's good, give us some screenshots.


----------



## MasterGamma12

So I was messing around with sound drivers to find one that would work properly with the crossflashed bios, turns out if you use the legacy version of AAF Optimus and install the driver and avoid the Sonic Studio 3 thing, and use the included pci id spoofer, if you use 1043 and 8735 (Came from my Maximus XI Hero's pci id for it's 1220) the outputs now work (guessing the spoofed pci id allows the 1220 to interface with the Sabre Dac thus allowing the line outs to work).

Reason for avoiding SS3 is because installing causes stuff to take forever to launch (Chrome,Sling,Steam,Rockstar Launcher and probably more).


----------



## oile

MasterGamma12 said:


> So I was messing around with sound drivers to find one that would work properly with the crossflashed bios, turns out if you use the legacy version of AAF Optimus and install the driver and avoid the Sonic Studio 3 thing, and use the included pci id spoofer, if you use 1043 and 8735 (Came from my Maximus XI Hero's pci id for it's 1220) the outputs now work (guessing the spoofed pci id allows the 1220 to interface with the Sabre Dac thus allowing the line outs to work).
> 
> Reason for avoiding SS3 is because installing causes stuff to take forever to launch (Chrome,Sling,Steam,Rockstar Launcher and probably more).
> 
> View attachment 2527477


Now that's very interesting. I ve always tried to use legacy hda drivers without any effect layers on it. Could you link us where to find these drivers?
Back in the days there was alanfox utility to create your own realtek driver for your own PCI id but I think It shut it down


----------



## MasterGamma12

oile said:


> Now that's very interesting. I ve always tried to use legacy hda drivers without any effect layers on it. Could you link us where to find these drivers?
> Back in the days there was alanfox utility to create your own realtek driver for your own PCI id but I think It shut it down


Here









Releases · AlanFinotty/AAFDCHDriverMod


Realtek Audio Driver Mods by Alan Finotty. Contribute to AlanFinotty/AAFDCHDriverMod development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com


----------



## oile

MasterGamma12 said:


> Here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Releases · AlanFinotty/AAFDCHDriverMod
> 
> 
> Realtek Audio Driver Mods by Alan Finotty. Contribute to AlanFinotty/AAFDCHDriverMod development by creating an account on GitHub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> github.com


Thank you very much! That I guess is Alanfox himself  
Would you mind to share the clean package you have created for the future fellows who will need this after crossflashing? Ty


----------



## MasterGamma12

oile said:


> Thank you very much! That I guess is Alanfox himself
> Would you mind to share the clean package you have created for the future fellows who will need this after crossflashing? Ty


Download the exe and install via that with the step I provided earlier otherwise I'm not sure what you mean by clean package?


----------



## roco_smith

MasterGamma12 said:


> If everything's good, give us some screenshots.


As soon my 5900X arrive I will post some screenshot


----------



## Conker1970

I have a few questions about crossflashing---


Does a PCI-E 3.0 NVME work and are there any things that dont work...

Is SAM in the BIOS too?


----------



## MasterGamma12

Conker1970 said:


> I have a few questions about crossflashing---
> 
> 
> Does a PCI-E 3.0 NVME work and are there any things that dont work...
> 
> Is SAM in the BIOS too?


3.0 m.2 slot still work fine, things that don't work are the 8x slot, 4 rear usb 3 ports, fan control, dram voltage control and RGB, there was the realtek audio driver not playing any audio thing but I fixed that, And SAM does apparently work but I don't have a Ampere or RDNA1/RDNA 2 card to confirm that.



roco_smith said:


> As soon my 5900X arrive I will post some screenshot


Sweet


----------



## MasterGamma12

roco_smith said:


> As soon my 5900X arrive I will post some screenshot


FYI though, the 4 usb 3 ports on the stack at the rear io will not work as the cpu usb controller doesn't work, this doesn't affect the X370 usb ports or the Asmedia one either.

The manual explains where the usb ports connect to, the website's spec sheet is wrong.



https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/ROG_CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME/E13863_ROG_CROSSHAIR_VI_EXTREME_UM_V2_WEB.pdf


----------



## Darkcon

I know this sounds stupid, but as you can't crossflash other Asus bios's to the C6H, as it seems to have some sort of check where it shuts it down if its a crossflash from another asus board, could the check be the same thing/some sort of ID the asus bios renamer uses to determine what to rename the file?
as I can rename a file LOLMEMES.CAP and it will still rename it correctly.

for example, if I use the bios renamer from the C6H bios on the C6H bios, it renames it to C6H.CAP, if I put a B450-PLUS bios in the folder, the C6H renamer renames it to PB450PS.CAP

The ASUS B450-PLUS uses the same file size(after removing it from the CAP container), and the b450-PLUS uses the same ite8665 controller as the C6H, and the B450 supports resizeable bar from what I can gather,

if we find out what part of the file it is using to do this check, and edit it to be the same as the C6H, so the renamer renames the PB450PS.CAP to C6H.CAP instead, do you think the internal check also uses the same bit o hex to check if its a C6H bios once flashed?

I haven't done this kind of crap in decades, I'm looking to see if they have debuggers to run on the bios renamer

(not sure if I explained myself correctly here, been doing hex compare of both bios files after removing them from the cap containers, getting a huge amount of similarities of large sections, with interesting points near the start of the files that are different, in just one particular chunk)

EDIT: After messing around with the hex compare/editor, I found ASUS-PRODUCT-ID A3899, searched for product id in the b450 bios, found it, changed all instances of its product ID to a3899, and a few other instances of B450 to CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO... and...corrupted the bios when I wasn't careful, tho It did have the bios renamer automatically renaming the file to C6H.CAP instead of the PB450PS.CAP I didn't do a good enough job, will try more tomorrow

EDIT2: More mucking around, got a non-corrupt bios, it gets stuck at error code 22, which is apparently memory related, with both the ASUS b450 chipset boards bios's


----------



## Conker1970

@
*MasterGamma12*

Do u mean the 8x PCI-E 3.0 Slot? Or the PCE-E2.0 Slot?

I have a M2 SSD running with an adapter in the PCI-E 2.0 slot...


----------



## MasterGamma12

Conker1970 said:


> @
> *MasterGamma12*
> 
> Do u mean the 8x PCI-E 3.0 Slot? Or the PCE-E2.0 Slot?
> 
> I have a M2 SSD running with an adapter in the PCI-E 2.0 slot...


I mean the 8x 3.0 slot or the 2nd full lengh pcie slot.

The bottom slot runs at 4x when a 4x device is installed otherwise, it runs at 1x and the other 3 1x slots work. That's a board limitation that was on the original bios.

I've got a Phison E12 drive in the on board M.2 slot and another Phison E12 in a M.2 to PCIe adapter in the bottom slot.


----------



## xzamples

MasterGamma12 said:


> Here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Releases · AlanFinotty/AAFDCHDriverMod
> 
> 
> Realtek Audio Driver Mods by Alan Finotty. Contribute to AlanFinotty/AAFDCHDriverMod development by creating an account on GitHub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> github.com


Is this better than pal1000's realtek UAD driver pal1000/Realtek-UAD-generic: An unofficial package of generic Realtek Universal Audio Driver made from parts of various OEM specific Reatek Universal Audio drivers intended to work on legacy systems lacking OEM UAD support. (github.com)


----------



## MasterGamma12

xzamples said:


> Is this better than pal1000's realtek UAD driver pal1000/Realtek-UAD-generic: An unofficial package of generic Realtek Universal Audio Driver made from parts of various OEM specific Reatek Universal Audio drivers intended to work on legacy systems lacking OEM UAD support. (github.com)


Not sure, if the PCI ID can't be spoofed, it's absolutely useless for crossflashed systems.


----------



## 1devomer

Darkcon said:


> I know this sounds stupid, but as you can't crossflash other Asus bios's to the C6H, as it seems to have some sort of check where it shuts it down if its a crossflash from another asus board, could the check be the same thing/some sort of ID the asus bios renamer uses to determine what to rename the file?
> as I can rename a file LOLMEMES.CAP and it will still rename it correctly.
> 
> for example, if I use the bios renamer from the C6H bios on the C6H bios, it renames it to C6H.CAP, if I put a B450-PLUS bios in the folder, the C6H renamer renames it to PB450PS.CAP
> 
> The ASUS B450-PLUS uses the same file size(after removing it from the CAP container), and the b450-PLUS uses the same ite8665 controller as the C6H, and the B450 supports resizeable bar from what I can gather,
> 
> if we find out what part of the file it is using to do this check, and edit it to be the same as the C6H, so the renamer renames the PB450PS.CAP to C6H.CAP instead, do you think the internal check also uses the same bit o hex to check if its a C6H bios once flashed?
> 
> I haven't done this kind of crap in decades, I'm looking to see if they have debuggers to run on the bios renamer
> 
> (not sure if I explained myself correctly here, been doing hex compare of both bios files after removing them from the cap containers, getting a huge amount of similarities of large sections, with interesting points near the start of the files that are different, in just one particular chunk)
> 
> EDIT: After messing around with the hex compare/editor, I found ASUS-PRODUCT-ID A3899, searched for product id in the b450 bios, found it, changed all instances of its product ID to a3899, and a few other instances of B450 to CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO... and...corrupted the bios when I wasn't careful, tho It did have the bios renamer automatically renaming the file to C6H.CAP instead of the PB450PS.CAP I didn't do a good enough job, will try more tomorrow
> 
> EDIT2: More mucking around, got a non-corrupt bios, it gets stuck at error code 22, which is apparently memory related, with both the ASUS b450 chipset boards bios's


Which AGESA the Asus bios you cross flashed, is running?

I could not boot with Asus bios, based on an old AGESA, memory led show up, memory voltage 1.089v.
Only with most recent Asus bios, i was able to boot, memory led show up, but memory voltage 1.2v.
Done on the X370-F, latest X470-F bios flashed with a programmer.


----------



## jamarinas

1devomer said:


> Which AGESA the Asus bios you cross flashed, is running?
> 
> I could not boot with Asus bios, based on an old AGESA, memory led show up, memory voltage 1.089v.
> Only with most recent Asus bios, i was able to boot, memory led show up, but memory voltage 1.2v.
> Done on the X370-F, latest X470-F bios flashed with a programmer.


Hi,

In case you missed it, we do have a summarized list of BIOSes that crossflashes to Crosshair VI Hero. We did tried flashing different BIOSes from different motherboards, as well, and some 16MB versions of those that have 32MB flash chips.









ASUS Crosshair VI Hero Crossflashing Database


ASUS C6H Crossflashing Database CROSSHAIR VI HERO Crossflashing Database SOURCE MOTHERBOARD,BIOS INFORMATION,FEATURE SUPPORT,OVERCLOCKING SUPPORT,CPU SUPPORT BRAND/CHIPSET,MODEL,SUPER I/O,AGESA,VERSION,SIZE,BOOT?,STORAGE,FANS,SENSORS,RESIZABLE BAR,CPU,MEMORY,Pre-ZEN (CZ/BR),ZEN (1000),ZEN/ZEN+ ...




docs.google.com





Regards,


----------



## 1devomer

jamarinas said:


> Hi,
> 
> In case you missed it, we do have a summarized list of BIOSes that crossflashes to Crosshair VI Hero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS Crosshair VI Hero Crossflashing Database
> 
> 
> ASUS C6H Crossflashing Database CROSSHAIR VI HERO Crossflashing Database SOURCE MOTHERBOARD,BIOS INFORMATION,FEATURE SUPPORT,OVERCLOCKING SUPPORT,CPU SUPPORT BRAND/CHIPSET,MODEL,SUPER I/O,AGESA,VERSION,SIZE,BOOT?,STORAGE,FANS,SENSORS,RESIZABLE BAR,CPU,MEMORY,Pre-ZEN (CZ/BR),ZEN (1000),ZEN/ZEN+ ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


No, i did not miss it, but i have sometimes a hard time following what you guys are doing, when it comes to cross flashing Asus bios specifically.

As i posted in the other thread, i could boot my Asus X370-F with an Asus X470-F bios, flashing the 16Mb bios with a programmer.
But you have to choose the right bios to start with, since the X470-F 32Meg bios, for example, is build up with 2 16Mb images, with different cpu support.
I suppose it is the same for all the 32Meg Asus bios, that came after the AMD cpu support debacle.

Then there is a difference between not booting, black screen no cpu fan spinning.
And broken boot, when the cpu fan spin, but error codes on the led debug.


----------



## jamarinas

1devomer said:


> No, i did not miss it, but i have sometimes a hard time following what you guys are doing, when it comes to cross flashing Asus bios specifically.
> 
> As i posted in the other thread, i could boot my Asus X370-F with an Asus X470-F bios, flashing the 16Mb bios with a programmer.
> But you have to choose the right bios to start with, since the X470-F 32Meg bios, for example, is build up with 2 16Mb images, with different cpu support.
> I suppose it is the same for all the 32Meg Asus bios, that came after the AMD cpu support debacle.


Right. 

I tested a few ASUS BIOSes to the C6H with a programmer but wasn't successful in getting it to boot. Documented them as well on the spreadsheet. 

Regards,


----------



## 1devomer

jamarinas said:


> Right.
> 
> I tested a few ASUS BIOSes to the C6H with a programmer but wasn't successful in getting it to boot. Documented them as well on the spreadsheet.
> 
> Regards,


Let me check the Asus Strix B450 and CHVII bios structure and i will come back to you.


----------



## jamarinas

1devomer said:


> Let me check the Asus Strix B450 and CHVII bios structure and i will come back to you.


Oh and I was using an A8-9500 on C6H with the crossflashed BIOS (C7H, B450-F) so I think it won't actually boot. I checked using UBU and the microcode for the A8-9500 is there (and the AGESA is compatible).


----------



## 1devomer

jamarinas said:


> Oh and I was using an A8-9500 on C6H with the crossflashed BIOS (C7H, B450-F) so I think it won't actually boot. I checked using UBU and the microcode for the A8-9500 is there (and the AGESA is compatible).


My bad apologies, i didn't noticed that there is the LowerHafl/UpperHalf test, in the spreadsheet, sorry.

So what was the precise boot result you got, with the LowerHalf CHVII latest bios?

Also, the X470-F latest bios LowerHalf, have indeed Zen2 support, and also Zen3 i guess, otherwise i couldn't be able to boot my X370-F/R53600 with it.


----------



## jamarinas

1devomer said:


> My bad, i didn't noticed that there is the Lowerhafl/Upperhalf test, in the spreadsheet, sorry.
> 
> So what was the precise boot result you got, with the lowerhalf CHVII latest bios?


The maximum I can use should be AGESA 1.0.0.6 upper half (Zen,Zen+,Zen2) since I have an A8(or was it A6?)-9500. Checked it with UBU that the cpuid of the A6 was there. 

It was code 55. 

Oh yeah, someone also tried transplanting modules from the ASUS Image to the ASRock image and try to make the sensors work. However, it was pointed out that the BIOS image needs to be recompiled together with that specific AGESA version and its security keys.


----------



## 1devomer

jamarinas said:


> The maximum I can use should be AGESA 1.0.0.6 upper half (Zen,Zen+,Zen2) since I have an A8(or was it A6?)-9500. Checked it with UBU that the cpuid of the A6 was there.
> 
> It was code 55.
> 
> Oh yeah, someone also tried transplanting modules from the ASUS Image to the ASRock image and try to make the sensors work. However, it was pointed out that the BIOS image needs to be recompiled together with that specific AGESA version and its security keys.


I understand better now, can't you borrow a Zen2/Ze3 cpu to some friend, just for quick testing?
You are pretty skilled and have all the tools to perform in depth testing, with the various Half bios.

Code 55 is the usual ram issues, i guess the same low voltage issue that prevent the board from booting.
But aside that, i show it would boot, if the ram voltage would be normal.
I mean, the motherboard is able to read the bios, the PSP is able to initialize the cores, but fail at ram training.

Unfortunately, i can't continue my testing, because i refuse to get a 3600x/5600x for 150/200e second hand.
When i can get a 10700K for 220/250e, since i want to go back to Intel and be finally free of this AMD mess. 😕 😟


----------



## MasterGamma12

1devomer said:


> I understand better now, can't you borrow a Zen2/Ze3 cpu to some friend, just for quick testing?
> You are pretty skilled and have all the tools to perform in depth testing, with the various Half bios.
> 
> Code 55 is the usual ram issues, i guess the same low voltage issue that prevent the board from booting.
> But aside that, i show it would boot, if the ram voltage would be normal.
> I mean, the motherboard is able to read the bios, the PSP is able to initialize the cores, but fail at ram training.
> 
> Unfortunately, i can't continue my testing, because i refuse to get a 3600x/5600x for 150/200e second hand.
> When i can get a 10700K for 220/250e, since i want to go back to Intel and be finally free of this AMD mess. 😕 😟


Could be worse, could've gotten a Maximus IX Hero and been stuck on a dead platform from the get go and the only upgrade option would've been to physically modify either the cpu or board and have to go through a headache involving IME. In contrast, Zen 3 on the Crosshair VI Hero seems rather pleasant and is reverseable.


----------



## 1devomer

MasterGamma12 said:


> Could be worse, could've gotten a Maximus IX Hero and been stuck on a dead platform from the get go and the only upgrade option would've been to physically modify either the cpu or board and have to go through a headache involving IME. In contrast, Zen 3 seems rather pleasant and is reverseable.


Unfortunately, as my testing and other testing showed, it is a pure software limitation, AMD lay about the bios size thing.
With the proper work done on the bios, any AMD motherboard from X370/B350 can run any AMD cpu, from Zen and even prior architectures.

What is bothering me the most, is not being locked with a defined cpu, but the overall bios options missing and constant bios updates, that have been a mess.
It is not a great user experience, especially if you are an enthusiast overclocker like me, which pushed me to leave any AMD products aside.
It's a pretty hard statement, especially coming from being an AMD lover and power user in the past, but i'm no longer inclined to support AMD anymore.
Hence why i refused to continue testing with the 5600x, leaving you guys, to do the rest of the testing work.


----------



## jamarinas

1devomer said:


> Now i understand better now, can't you borrow a Zen2/Ze3 cpu to some friend?
> You are pretty skilled and have all the tools to perform in depth testing, with the various Half bios.
> 
> Code 55 is the usual ram issues, i guess the same low voltage issue that prevent the board from booting.
> But aside that, i show it would boot if the ram voltage would be normal.
> I mean, the motherboard is able to read the bios, the PSP is able to initialize the cores, but fail at ram training.


Nope. I can't. I have a Zen 1-1700 on my main rig. 

I'm using EZP2019 as my programmer.


----------



## MasterGamma12

1devomer said:


> Unfortunately, as my testing and other testing showed, it is a pure software limitation, AMD lay about the bios size thing.
> With the proper work done on the bios, any AMD motherboard from X370/B350 can run any AMD cpu, from Zen and even prior architectures.
> 
> What is bothering me the most, is not being locked with a defined cpu, but the overall bios options missing and constant bios updates, that have been a mess.
> It is not a great user experience, especially if you are an enthusiast overclocker like me, which pushed me to leave any AMD products aside.
> It's a pretty hard statement, especially coming from being an AMD lover and power user in the past, but i'm no longer inclined to support AMD anymore.
> Hence why i refused to continue testing with the 5600x, leaving you guys, to do the rest of the testing work.


I agree it's BS but it could still be worse, could've been X399 where AMD just completely killed it off and the sad truth is a 5950X on a crossflashed C6H is probably faster in most cases compared to a 2990WX and X399 never remotely got the same opportunity.


----------



## 1devomer

MasterGamma12 said:


> I agree it's BS but it could still be worse, could've been X399 where AMD just completely killed it off and the sad truth is a 5950X on a crossflashed C6H is probably faster in most cases compared to a 2990WX and X399 never remotely got the same opportunity.


I agree with you.

Unfortunately, as you can see, only users that had long experience with the products, are able to provide good knowledgable advices.

It is not our fault, as customers we believed AMD and its TR platform, and a lot got burned out in the process, unfortunately.
In the past, i complained a lot, directly to the AMD people, about the TR platform future outlooks, but in vain.
It is sad, but it is as it is, AMD is the sole responsible, for how it managed to monetize its products stack.



jamarinas said:


> Nope. I can't. I have a Zen 1-1700 on my main rig.
> 
> I'm using EZP2019 as my programmer.


Gotcha, hope you can sort out and somehow get a newer cpu, for testing purposes. 
I used the CH341A for my flashing adventures, your EZP2019 is even better i think, so no worries on this side.


----------



## csf22able

1devomer said:


> Unfortunately, as my testing and other testing showed, it is a pure software limitation
> Hence why i refused to continue testing with the 5600x, leaving you guys, to do the rest of the testing work.


things go worse back then (no luck with newer AGESA's because of SMU), not compatible with any b350\x370 board. AMD prevented crossflashing after Asrock scandal


----------



## 1devomer

csf22able said:


> things go worse back then (no luck with newer AGESA's because of SMU), not compatible with any b350\x370 board. AMD prevented crossflashing after Asrock scandal


I know, you are right. 

Unfortunately, i couldn't confirm this fact, when i did my X370-F cross-flashing adventures with latest X470-F bios and a R5 3600.
And i had nobody close, that could lend me a Ryzen 5K cpu for testing.
Even if it worked, having the ram voltage locked to 1.2v is useless, since you can't tune the ram clocks and timings, aiming for performances.

So either the cross-flash works, people being able to fully run a 5K cpu on X370, with full memory support.
Either there is a memory AGESA voltage lock in place, if ram tuning does not work, or if the motherboard is not able to boot.

This is how i understood the current cross-flashing situation, on X370 boards.

_*Pure speculation*, the lock always has been on the memory voltage.
AMD just changed the boot voltage from too low to boot, to a value that is just enough to boot, but not to tune the ram, due to the amount of users bricking their boards._


----------



## csf22able

1devomer said:


> cross-flashing adventures with latest X470-F bios and a R5 3600.


no no no, that's not the case, with zen2 it uses other SMU and board works perfectly with newest Agesa 1.2.0.0+, even SAM works fine
the problem comes from SMU used for Zen3 CPU, you will not able to run the board with Zen3+Agesa 1.2.0.0 combo =)


----------



## 1devomer

csf22able said:


> no no no, that's not the case, with zen2 it uses other SMU and board works perfectly with newest Agesa 1.2.0.0+, even SAM works fine
> the problem comes from SMU used for Zen3 CPU, you will not able to run the board with Zen3+Agesa 1.2.0.0 combo =)


No no it works very well! 
Maybe not with the latest 1.2.0.0 AGESA, but who cares, a single good and fully working AGESA is more than enough.
Chasing the AGESA versions, is not what will bring you the most of the performances, a good binned cpu with full memory support, is more than enough.










But in his case 3200mhz memory, CAS16, is not what i call the best memory performances, dunno if it is the best he could achieve.
I mean, i was running 3800Mhz CAS16 1:1 with the X370 and the R5 3600, with my B-die, so as memory performances goes, it is night and day.

Same situation here, it is pretty good, but not the best when it comes to memory performances.


----------



## csf22able

1devomer said:


> Chasing the AGESA versions, is not what will bring you the most of the performances,


new versions brings some functions to optimize performance boost and OC (for CPU specifically)
i can't OC my 5600x higher than 4650 all cores and temps\voltages are crazy



1devomer said:


> No no it works very well!


it works with old agesa, AMD blocked newer versions for crossflashing, they changed SMU for Zen3 so even Asrock users can't crossflash old x370 Taichi to x470 Taichi using latest bioses



1devomer said:


> But in his case 3200mhz memory, CAS16


i have it even with Asrock bios without DRAM voltage control, but everything above is no go without dram voltage


----------



## 1devomer

csf22able said:


> new versions brings some functions to optimize performance boost and OC (for CPU specifically)
> i can't OC my 5600x higher than 4650 all cores and temps\voltages are crazy
> 
> 
> it works with old agesa, AMD blocked newer versions for crossflashing, they changed SMU for Zen3 so even Asrock users can't crossflash old x370 Taichi to x470 Taichi using latest bioses
> 
> 
> i have it even with Asrock bios without DRAM voltage control, but everything above is no go without dram voltage


Thank you a lot for the precision, much appreciated.

Unfortunately, after having run an AMD cpu for now 2 year, before killing my launch day 3600 during my memory volt-mod test, i learnt a harsh lesson.

If your cpu is bad quality to start with, no AGESA updates will make it better.
It is unfortunate, i know, but believe me, AGESA updates are worth, only if your cpu is good to start with.
BUT, if your cpu is good to start with, you don't need AGESA updates, do you understand and see the picture of a dog, trying biting its own tail.

That's why i said, it would be better to get a stable and fully working AGESA, instead of, chasing what you could possibly never reach. 🙂


----------



## Denvys5

1devomer said:


> having the ram voltage locked to 1.2v is useless, since you can't tune the ram clocks and timings, aiming for performances.


I did tight 3800CL16 with only 1.28V on my microns. So doing smth like 3800CL18 is possible with 1.2V. 
Also, this can be voltmodded.


----------



## 1devomer

Denvys5 said:


> I did tight 3800CL16 with only 1.28V on my microns. So doing smth like 3800CL18 is possible with 1.2V.
> Also, this can be voltmodded.


I agree, but i'm used running B-die, so unfortunately, i couldn't achieve anything with only 1.2v, 3400Mhz C18 was the best i could get.

I did the memory VRM controller pencil mod, worked without any issues, i could get 0.2v/0.3v increase, above the stock 1.2v voltage.
But the resistors used are so small, so only a defined amount of carbon could deposit on top, and the LM mod was not even an option.

But when i began to hook a variable resistor to the circuit, i couldn't make the cpu behave properly at boot.
It was really hard to get the R5 3600 to initialize correctly, sometimes the cpu would lock itself in a dead state, i thought i killed it 5/6 times, before really killing it.

I can't provide a precise explanation, on why the cpu behaved like this, once one would change the stock default voltage.
The VRM memory controller is managed by the bios or the cpu, the VRM controller use the default VREF/VREFIN circuit.
Attached to an external current source, to be able to set the desired bios voltage.
Hence, i supposed that the old style FB volt-mod, would be the more appropriated.
Avoiding to mess up with the stock voltage regulation, that i wanted to keep intact for testing purposes.

So if you wish to take the volt-mod route, my best advice is to completely cut the bios/cpu access, to the VRM controller voltage regulation.
And set yourself the desired voltage with the more conservative, VREF/VREFIN volt-mod.
Tho, at this point, i dunno if the cpu will be still bothered, by not having access to the voltage regulation.

It is wise to remember, that the memory initialization and training, is an AGESA module, not a common UEFI one.
I suppose it is tied to the bigger IMC AGESA module, taking in charge of the memory management.
So messing up with the memory voltage regulation, means messing up with the early phases of the AMD cpu initialization.
Which could explain partially why i had such troubles, to get the voltage where i wanted to, without the cpu locking itself at boot.

You also want to get a very good variable resistor brand, to be able to tune the voltage very slowly.
This could have been the other issue i overlooked, since my variable resistor was not the best suited for the job.
Even if the volt-mod seems to work fine.


----------



## MasterGamma12

1devomer said:


> I agree, but i'm used running B-die, so unfortunately, i couldn't achieve anything with only 1.2v, 3400Mhz C18 was the best i could get.
> 
> I did the memory VRM controller pencil mod, worked without any issues, i could get 0.2v/0.3v increase, above the stock 1.2v voltage.
> But the resistors used are so small, so only a defined amount of carbon could deposit on top, and the LM mod was not even an option.
> 
> But when i began to hook a variable resistor to the circuit, i couldn't make the cpu behave properly at boot.
> It was really hard to get the R5 3600 to initialize correctly, sometimes the cpu would lock itself in a dead state, i thought i killed it 5/6 times, before really killing it.
> 
> I can't provide a precise explanation, on why the cpu behaved like this, once one would change the stock default voltage.
> The VRM memory controller is managed by the bios or the cpu, the VRM controller use the default VREF/VREFIN circuit.
> Attached to an external current source, to be able to set the desired bios voltage.
> Hence, i supposed that the old style FB volt-mod, would be the more appropriated.
> Avoiding to mess up with the stock voltage regulation, that i wanted to keep intact for testing purposes.
> 
> So if you wish to take the volt-mod route, my best advice is to completely cut the bios/cpu access, to the VRM controller voltage regulation.
> And set yourself the desired voltage with the more conservative, VREF/VREFIN volt-mod.
> Tho, at this point, i dunno if the cpu will be still bothered, by not having access to the voltage regulation.
> 
> It is wise to remember, that the memory initialization and training, is an AGESA module, not a common UEFI one.
> I suppose it is tied to the bigger IMC AGESA module, taking in charge of the memory management.
> So messing up with the memory voltage regulation, means messing up with the early phases of the AMD cpu initialization.
> Which could explain partially why i had such troubles, to get the voltage where i wanted to, without the cpu locking itself at boot.
> 
> You also want to get a very good variable resistor brand, to be able to tune the voltage very slowly.
> This could have been the other issue i overlooked, since my variable resistor was not the best suited for the job.
> Even if the volt-mod seems to work fine.


Yeah, I'd be rather angry if I fried one of my 3600's


----------



## 1devomer

MasterGamma12 said:


> Yeah, I'd be rather angry if I fried one of my 3600's


I'm very sad, but not angry.
I liked my cpu, simply because i'm a tech enthusiast and i love hardware, would the cpu cores not be soooo dull and bad, i would have even been quite happy at the end.

And i could appease myself, by verifying scientifically that AMD lay about the bios size, and that all the hardware influencers lay to the public, defending AMD.

I'm glad the cpu died doing its job, I purposely bought it, to evaluate how AMD would manage its lower end and old product stack.
And it died wonderfully, getting my regards with i don't know how many volts into the memory controller.
Still, i hope the B-die stick that was there that day survived, i didn't checked if the stick was shorted or not. 
The X370-F VRM memory controller and memory slots are fine, the board is fine even after the memory volt-mod and the 32Meg bios chip add-in mods.


----------



## MasterGamma12

So I compiled my audio findings for the crossflashed bios into a file and uploaded it to my google drive.






Meet Google Drive – One place for all your files


Google Drive is a free way to keep your files backed up and easy to reach from any phone, tablet, or computer. Start with 15GB of Google storage – free.



drive.google.com


----------



## cdrmann

i try to flash you bios but i cant flash asrock bios over asrock bios 
iám too lazy zo change the cpu flash back to original bios and then the modified asrock bios is that right?


----------



## 97pedro

I would love there to be a bios for the Vi Hero with 5000 Series support with the original asus rog bios look, I have hope that in the future there will be one 

Meanwhile I have my Vi hero with my golden sample 3800x @4.6ghz all core.

I have b die memory now and not the one on the print screen below, it did help a lot in games going from 3800mhz 19-21-21-41 to 16-17-15-30.


----------



## 1devomer

97pedro said:


> I would love there to be a bios for the Vi Hero with 5000 Series support with the original asus rog bios look, I have hope that in the future there will be one
> 
> Meanwhile I have my Vi hero with my golden sample 3800x @4.6ghz all core.
> 
> I have b die memory now and not the one on the print screen below, it did help a lot in games going from 3800mhz 19-21-21-41 to 16-17-15-30.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2528294
> View attachment 2528295
> View attachment 2528296


Good stuff!

Can you provide an AIDA cache latency test screenshot please, alongside an HWinfo?

Cry in R5 3600, 4.4Ghz, 4194pts, hat off to you sir, i would have loved to have one like this.


----------



## MasterGamma12

cdrmann said:


> i try to flash you bios but i cant flash asrock bios over asrock bios
> iám too lazy zo change the cpu flash back to original bios and then the modified asrock bios is that right?


Unfortunate but yeah. Oh well


----------



## MasterGamma12

97pedro said:


> I would love there to be a bios for the Vi Hero with 5000 Series support with the original asus rog bios look, I have hope that in the future there will be one
> 
> Meanwhile I have my Vi hero with my golden sample 3800x @4.6ghz all core.
> 
> I have b die memory now and not the one on the print screen below, it did help a lot in games going from 3800mhz 19-21-21-41 to 16-17-15-30.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2528294
> View attachment 2528295
> View attachment 2528296


Nice, the MSI 980 Ti Gaming 6G, I still got mine 

Also a Sound Blaster Z, very nice as well


----------



## 97pedro

1devomer said:


> Good stuff!
> 
> Can you provide an AIDA cache latency test screenshot please, alongside an HWinfo?
> 
> Cry in R5 3600, 4.4Ghz, 4194pts, hat off to you sir, i would have loved to have one like this.


Thanks!

Well I can when I get home, but I can tell you that the memory latency with my tweaked sub timings at 3800mhz 16-17-15-30 is at 62.7ns. not bad for an entry level b die kit.


----------



## oile

Dp you guys think that a 3d cache 5800xt will run with agesa 1.1.0.0?


----------



## MasterGamma12

oile said:


> Dp you guys think that a 3d cache 5800xt will run with agesa 1.1.0.0?


I don't think so.

Also does anyone know if Cezanne or Renoir run with 1.1.0.0? I know running one of those makes little sense on these boards but I'm curious.


----------



## csf22able

MasterGamma12 said:


> Also does anyone know if Cezanne or Renoir run with 1.1.0.0?


it should, Renoir and Cezanne microcode is there


----------



## 97pedro

The silicon quality of this R7 3800X is just out of this world!

4.7ghz on a 240mm AIO in a 24c enviroment.


----------



## roco_smith

With this results more good reason for me to upgrade to this Bios on my CH6E with a 5900x monster


----------



## thenokiottos

Hi guys, I'm currently on bios 7501 and saw this post, I don't plan on changing version because it seems to be one the less bugged ones, but is there really a performance difference compared to other versions?



CubanB said:


> *BIOS 7501 (Bugged) trash performance (Sleep Bug)*
> BIOS 7601 (bugged) Hynix IC's Support dropped cannot run DOCP standard anymore (Sleep Bug)
> BIOS 7704 (fixed Hynix IC's not running correctly) BUGGED ( NO UEFI BOOT, NO SECURE BOOT) (had to run in legacy mode) when booting (sleep bug)
> BIOS 7901 (bugged, cannot goto hibernation/sleep. Hard reset required when waking up from sleep (sleep Bug) also fan settings are all mixed up in the bios. For example RAD fan 1 sub menu controlls rad fan 2 and vice versa.


----------



## MasterGamma12

thenokiottos said:


> Hi guys, I'm currently on bios 7501 and saw this post, I don't plan on changing version because it seems to be one the less bugged ones, but is there really a performance difference compared to other versions?


Before I crossflashed, I used to run 7704 and I had absolutely no issues.


----------



## 1devomer

97pedro said:


> The silicon quality of this R7 3800X is just out of this world!
> 
> 4.7ghz on a 240mm AIO in a 24c enviroment.
> 
> View attachment 2528610


Love it!
Great tuning.


----------



## 97pedro

I know I am spaming pictures, but hey, it's this board that made me start building this pc so 

I added 16gb more of ram, still running 3800mhz 16-17-15-30 with 4 dimms, latency now at 62.6ns


----------



## MasterGamma12

97pedro said:


> I know I am spaming pictures, but hey, it's this board that made me start building this pc so
> 
> I added 16gb more of ram, still running 3800mhz 16-17-15-30 with 4 dimms, latency now at 62.6ns
> 
> View attachment 2528970
> View attachment 2528971
> View attachment 2528972
> View attachment 2528973


It's definitely a good looking rig.


----------



## warpuck

I have one of those CH6 boards it does real well with 3200 speed RAM And a R 5 1600 @ 3800 Mhz. It will allow it to run @ 3900. Increasing the RAM speed is unstable. 
Probably not a fault of the board.
However not much gain overall. So 3800 MHZ as I don't need to heat up the room.
7704 seems to be good with a R 5 1600

But not really with a 3800X. It runs if you reboot until the boot sticks. Then it will run and as long as it does not go to sleep it will run for days. As long no overclocking is done.
I gave up and I have not tried 8101 to see if it solves anything. I have found some of the CH6s do have a bug in the programmable logic control circuit and I got one of them. You can't tell which one. The programming is different. The chip model is the same.

I bought another board. The 3800X does work really well with a X570.
I cool both CPUs with a Scythe Mugen 5 B. Quietly.

It is more than enough too cool both CPUs under 70 C full load on the cpu and gpu. Can't really tell if the CPU fan is making any noise over the 3 fans on the GPU.
I also turned the light show off. Can't see it anyway. The case is behind the 27" monitor. I bought 2 desks and put one of them behind the other to move the case off the floor.
I got two loud barking fuzzy things that like too park by the case in the winter.
I like Master Gamma's pictures.

My build is not that good looking. Just functional making due with a 12 year old case.
This case is OK but a pain if you put in tower cooler in it. Plus no room for water cooling. But if you keep the stock AMD cooler then it makes it easy to clean, add or remove memory or video cards. Also the only way to turn off the case lights is to unplug them. The motherboard backside cooling is a bit noisy. But putting the right resistor in the 80mm fan's 12 volts feed to 10 volts quiets it down. Also the widow cracks easily. IF I buy another case it will be all metal.








RAIDMAX SMILODON Extreme Black ATX-612WEB 1.0mm SECC Steel ATX Mid Tower Foldout MB Computer Case - Newegg.com


Buy RAIDMAX SMILODON Extreme Black ATX-612WEB 1.0mm SECC Steel ATX Mid Tower Foldout MB Computer Case with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com


----------



## 1devomer

97pedro said:


> I know I am spaming pictures, but hey, it's this board that made me start building this pc so
> 
> I added 16gb more of ram, still running 3800mhz 16-17-15-30 with 4 dimms, latency now at 62.6ns
> 
> View attachment 2528970
> View attachment 2528971
> View attachment 2528972
> View attachment 2528973





MasterGamma12 said:


> It's definitely a good looking rig.


Definitively good-looking and good-tuned stuff!


----------



## 97pedro

Here is the AIDA64 cache latency benchmark for those of you wondering, this is just the cheapest b die kit you can buy, stock is 3600mhz 17-18-18-38.

If you guys want the sub-timings I am using I can share


----------



## MasterGamma12

Here's my AIDA64 latency test with the 5600x


----------



## hvora70

I read on another website today that an ASRock *B450M Pro4 F BIOS (ONLY v2.40)* seems to work very well on the ASRock X370/B350 mobos and much better than the B450 Pro4 BIOS even.

Since the B450 Pro BIOS works for the C6H, is it possible that a *B450M Pro4 F BIOS* would work on the C6H and maybe give a better result with a 5000 series CPU than the B450 Pro4 BIOS?

Has anyone tried cross-flashing this particular BIOS (*B450M Pro4 F v.2.40*) on the C6H? If so, does it work at all? Or, hopefully, better?

I'm looking at upgrading to a 5600X in the near future unless the Intel 12000 series CPUs turn out to be game-changers, and this information would definitely help me close my decision.


----------



## warpuck

I looked at the sizes of BIOS for B450-F gaming & X450 15.57Mb. It is the same size in the X470 hero. The X370 Hero is 10.37 Mb . I guess those 450-470 bios will not fit in a 370.
If win 11 does sneak on on my system I may have to plug in bios 8101 from 2021/08/16. Or just round file Windows 11. 
That is 10.34 Mb for the 8101 Bios for the CH6 hero


----------



## csf22able

hvora70 said:


> is it possible that a *B450M Pro4 F BIOS* would work on the C6H


yes, they all generally the same (from asrock b450 series)



hvora70 said:


> maybe give a better result with a 5000 series CPU than the B450 Pro4 BIOS?


no


----------



## csf22able

hvora70 said:


> Has anyone tried cross-flashing this particular BIOS (*B450M Pro4 F v.2.40*) on the C6H? If so, does it work at all? Or, hopefully, better?


i wasn't satisfied with mATX versions


----------



## MasterGamma12

hvora70 said:


> I read on another website today that an ASRock *B450M Pro4 F BIOS (ONLY v2.40)* seems to work very well on the ASRock X370/B350 mobos and much better than the B450 Pro4 BIOS even.
> 
> Since the B450 Pro BIOS works for the C6H, is it possible that a *B450M Pro4 F BIOS* would work on the C6H and maybe give a better result with a 5000 series CPU than the B450 Pro4 BIOS?
> 
> Has anyone tried cross-flashing this particular BIOS (*B450M Pro4 F v.2.40*) on the C6H? If so, does it work at all? Or, hopefully, better?
> 
> I'm looking at upgrading to a 5600X in the near future unless the Intel 12000 series CPUs turn out to be game-changers, and this information would definitely help me close my decision.


I fail to see what I would gain by using the MATX version's bios over the ATX version.


----------



## hvora70

I was wondering if that BIOS would help to get Fan Speed and RAM voltage control, even though I'd have to sacrifice the number of ports. Just thought I'd ask here with all the gurus having already done their homework, there are far better minds than me


----------



## MasterGamma12

hvora70 said:


> I was wondering if that BIOS would help to get Fan Speed and RAM voltage control, even though I'd have to sacrifice the number of ports. Just thought I'd ask here with all the gurus having already done their homework, there are far better minds than me


Reason why fan control doesn't work is due to the lack of ITE Super IO support in AsRock bioses. All Asrock boards AFAIK use Nuvoton SuperIO controllers. My workaround the fan control thing is that I just plugged all my fans into the psu, I always run my fans at full speed so no loss for me. As for ram voltage control, I'm not exactly sure why.


----------



## jamarinas

MasterGamma12 said:


> As for ram voltage control, I'm not exactly sure why.


Same as the superIO. This time it is for the PWM controller for the memory (different design, different addresses).


----------



## roco_smith

Hi Everyone , I crossflash The Asrock B450M Pro4 on my CH6E using the 3900X meanwhile I waiting the arrive order of the 5900X .But I definitely will buy later a X570 board
The Bios update run very smooth following the procedures on the note that came on the Bios file and with the safe of the Bios flashback future your are super safe in bring back without any issues the original Asus Bios .
The RGB light stay on and with the same color setting I have before the crossflash
All my Fans working and are still connected in the fan headers .Fans run ok I think I was able to control on Bios ,set to full speed and medium speed and is look like stay this way on Windows
The first thing I notice the boot time and load in to windows with Nve disk was so freaking fast
I was able to boot with the XPM profile of 3600MHZ from my Corsair RGB PRO memory kit
Basic temp like cpu ,ram, gpu ,cou volt read ok
I got a quick Memory Latency test on AIDA and got 74 latency ,but with some trick on the Timers can lower a little bit more
The main problem I found so far is when I test with Cinebench or any other benchmark ,Windows made a reset and boot again , I try to do a soft manual OC setting like 41.00 ghz with 1.30 volts, and also lower the memory at 3200mhz ,but still shutting down.
Anyone who test this Bios how do you set setting on Bios , for me is look like the cpu is not getting the correct volts but I don't want to push so hard on volts not knowing how Asrock Bios work. Is better set volt on software instead inside the UEFI ?


----------



## MasterGamma12

roco_smith said:


> Hi Everyone , I crossflash The Asrock B450M Pro4 on my CH6E using the 3900X meanwhile I waiting the arrive order of the 5900X .But I definitely will buy later a X570 board
> The Bios update run very smooth following the procedures on the note that came on the Bios file and with the safe of the Bios flashback future your are super safe in bring back without any issues the original Asus Bios .
> The RGB light stay on and with the same color setting I have before the crossflash
> All my Fans working and are still connected in the fan headers .Fans run ok I think I was able to control on Bios ,set to full speed and medium speed and is look like stay this way on Windows
> The first thing I notice the boot time and load in to windows with Nve disk was so freaking fast
> I was able to boot with the XPM profile of 3600MHZ from my Corsair RGB PRO memory kit
> Basic temp like cpu ,ram, gpu ,cou volt read ok
> I got a quick Memory Latency test on AIDA and got 74 latency ,but with some trick on the Timers can lower a little bit more
> The main problem I found so far is when I test with Cinebench or any other benchmark ,Windows made a reset and boot again , I try to do a soft manual OC setting like 41.00 ghz with 1.30 volts, and also lower the memory at 3200mhz ,but still shutting down.
> Anyone who test this Bios how do you set setting on Bios , for me is look like the cpu is not getting the correct volts but I don't want to push so hard on volts not knowing how Asrock Bios work. Is better set volt on software instead inside the UEFI ?


That's strange, I don't have a C6E so besides what I did, I'm of no use.


----------



## hvora70

Thank you for clarifying and clearing up my queries, guys


----------



## vladimir.ilyinov

September 30th
Gigabyte Released Official BIOS for AMD 300 Series Chipsets with Zen 3 Support


----------



## MasterGamma12

vladimir.ilyinov said:


> September 30th
> Gigabyte Released Official BIOS for AMD 300 Series Chipsets with Zen 3 Support


Gigabyte only added support to their A320 boards.


----------



## oile

vladimir.ilyinov said:


> September 30th
> Gigabyte Released Official BIOS for AMD 300 Series Chipsets with Zen 3 Support


Really? Where?!


----------



## jamarinas

Link please


----------



## MasterGamma12

Here's an A320M-S2H








GA-A320M-S2H (rev. 1.x) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com





And here's an AX370 Gaming 5 which lacks it








GA-AX370-Gaming 5 (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com


----------



## jamarinas

MasterGamma12 said:


> Here's an A320M-S2H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GA-A320M-S2H (rev. 1.x) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
> 
> 
> Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gigabyte.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's an AX370 Gaming 5 which lacks it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GA-AX370-Gaming 5 (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
> 
> 
> Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gigabyte.com


It has AGESA 1.2.0.3b. Wow.


----------



## MasterGamma12

jamarinas said:


> It has AGESA 1.2.0.3b. Wow.


My guess is that A320 isn't blocked in AGESA unlike B350 or X370.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

Here you go folks - latest AMD Chipset Drivers for x370 - https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370


----------



## oile

jamarinas said:


> It has AGESA 1.2.0.3b. Wow.


Do you think that there might be a new wave of agesa without hw chipset lock?
may it be that after selling out all b550 and x570 (s) amd might silently permit manufacturers to build beta bios for 5000?


----------



## The Sandman

roco_smith said:


> Anyone who test this Bios how do you set setting on Bios , for me is look like the cpu is not getting the correct volts but I don't want to push so hard on volts not knowing how Asrock Bios work. Is better set volt on software instead inside the UEFI ?


Have you tried using the ProBelt Points to verify the voltage?
I do this under load with DMM than simply use an offset in HWInfo to correct the value displayed.


----------



## mito1172

whoever buys an asus after this is a fool.


----------



## MasterGamma12

mito1172 said:


> whoever buys an asus after this is a fool.


I put the blame on AMD, they're the one's that put an AGESA block to prevent B350 and X370 from running 1.2.x.x or later with Zen 3 and they also sent AsRock the C&D.


----------



## jamarinas

oile said:


> Do you think that there might be a new wave of agesa without hw chipset lock?
> may it be that after selling out all b550 and x570 (s) amd might silently permit manufacturers to build beta bios for 5000?


I was thinking that as well. And with the Zen 3 refresh (on AM4) with the 3d cache, there might be another wave of AGESAs coming up. Also, with that, AMD might not be selling a refresh chipset so pushing people to upgrade (those with 300 chipsets) might earn them more profit. It will be the end of the line of AM4 so Zen 3+ is the fastest chip everyone can upgrade to.


----------



## XLNT1337

MasterGamma12 said:


> Here's an A320M-S2H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GA-A320M-S2H (rev. 1.x) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
> 
> 
> Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gigabyte.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's an AX370 Gaming 5 which lacks it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GA-AX370-Gaming 5 (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
> 
> 
> Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gigabyte.com


unbelievable... 😐 I'm not replacing this Board with another AM4 one. Guess I'll check Z690 out.


----------



## shockGG

oile said:


> Do you think that there might be a new wave of agesa without hw chipset lock?
> may it be that after selling out all b550 and x570 (s) amd might silently permit manufacturers to build beta bios for 5000?


you might be right. 


https://www.gigabyte.com/Ajax/SupportFunction/Getcpulist?Type=Product&Value=6753


I believe this board has the B350 chipset, but is marketed as A320. Under the specs page it says B350 for the chipset. I don't think it's a typo, I remember there being a Gigabyte "B350" board that actually had an X370 chipset as well.


----------



## MasterGamma12

Well I got Bifurcation working on the crossflashed bios, if you go to the AMD PBS menu and set it to 8x + 8x, both cpu connected PCIe slots work.


----------



## Pilotasso

The best time to jump ship into Zen 3 with this board was 6 months ago with official BIOS. So unless we got a killer deal this black friday (like half the price for a 5950X) then this ship has sailed. I may buy a new system when the shortages are over, may even be Intel again, and I will live frugal until then. I had fun from my 1700X up to my current 3900X and that's it. Grateful for this community.

Fare well gents.


----------



## mito1172

MasterGamma12 said:


> I put the blame on AMD, they're the one's that put an AGESA block to prevent B350 and X370 from running 1.2.x.x or later with Zen 3 and they also sent AsRock the C&D.


It's not amd guilty, it's asus to blame. How does asrock support it? Why didn't amd block it then?


----------



## MasterGamma12

mito1172 said:


> It's not amd guilty, it's asus to blame. How does asrock support it? Why didn't amd block it then?


AMD did block it as AsRock's not allowed to do it again due to the cease and desist.


----------



## mito1172

MasterGamma12 said:


> AMD did block it as AsRock's not allowed to do it again due to the cease and desist.


eventually did but asrock.


----------



## crastakippers

mito1172 said:


> whoever buys an asus after this is a fool.



There's a saying where I come from.

"Don't cut your nose off to spite your face".


----------



## mito1172

crastakippers said:


> There's a saying where I come from.
> 
> "Don't cut your nose off to spite your face".


what is the meaning of this idiom?


----------



## crastakippers

mito1172 said:


> what is the meaning of this idiom?


It means, "are you sure you are not hurting yourself out of spite for ASUS."


I would have loved and originally expected to be able to keep using the CHVI with the 5k CPUs.
But I can't. 
I bought an ASUS B550-F to partner my 5900X.
I would have been *a fool* to have bought a board from any other company as I liked the ASUS B550-F best.
I did what was best for me.


----------



## warpuck

Well I guess I will find out if my Chipset, Tensor and CPU VRM temps no longer reach max of 255C with 3.10.08.506 Chipset driver.
Maybe I should keep the old driver and try caramelizing the glaze on my muffins with the mobo?


----------



## Conker1970

Wierd how A320 gets support yet AMD still blocks 370. Probably will get next time an Intel to spite AMD and will write to them complaining again!

The c6H ist an excellent board and if i have to replace it have to get a X570 with the features i need cost like 200€ plus the CPU -- well u know why i might as well buy an Alder Lake then ...

Tbh its ridiculous really its gonna cost AMD customers cause how many have a X370 board need a new one for a 5600X then they will say may as well buy an Alder Lake ...


----------



## MasterGamma12

Conker1970 said:


> Wierd how A320 gets support yet AMD still blocks 370. Probably will get next time an Intel to spite AMD and will write to them complaining again!
> 
> The c6H ist an excellent board and if i have to replace it have to get a X570 with the features i need cost like 200€ plus the CPU -- well u know why i might as well buy an Alder Lake then ...
> 
> Tbh its ridiculous really its gonna cost AMD customers cause how many have a X370 board need a new one for a 5600X then they will say may as well buy an Alder Lake ...


Yep it's quite a load of BS why A320 gets AGESA 1.2.X.X but B350 and X370 don't, on the bright side, Alder Lake does look good from the leaks.


----------



## mito1172

crastakippers said:


> It means, "are you sure you are not hurting yourself out of spite for ASUS."
> 
> 
> I would have loved and originally expected to be able to keep using the CHVI with the 5k CPUs.
> But I can't.
> I bought an ASUS B550-F to partner my 5900X.
> I would have been *a fool* to have bought a board from any other company as I liked the ASUS B550-F best.
> I did what was best for me.


this is why asus will continue to deceive us


----------



## Dr. Vodka

According to this thread, the GA-A320M-S2H V2 (rev 1.1) got the update too. This board is one of these A320s that are B350s in disguise.

So A320 and B350 got the update so far.



















Would you look at that. Latest AGESA, all Ryzen families, all fit in 16MB. The only sacrifice required was to remove faildozer from the mix. Asrock had to do the same on theirs.

Has anyone with a 5000 series CPU checked if these BIOSes will boot on the C6H? I know Gigabyte's BIOSes have been troublesome to test because of the dual BIOS feature in their boards, but still. If this particular AGESA version boots on 300 series chipsets + 5000 series CPUs then the chipset lock has been removed.


----------



## 1devomer

Dr. Vodka said:


> According to this thread, the GA-A320M-S2H V2 (rev 1.1) got the update too. This board is one of these A320s that are B350s in disguise.
> 
> So A320 and B350 got the update so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you look at that. Latest AGESA, all Ryzen families, all fit in 16MB. The only sacrifice required was to remove faildozer from the mix. Asrock had to do the same on theirs.
> 
> Has anyone with a 5000 series CPU checked if these BIOSes will boot on the C6H? I know Gigabyte's BIOSes have been troublesome to test because of the dual BIOS feature in their boards, but still. If this particular AGESA version boots on 300 series chipsets + 5000 series CPUs then the chipset lock has been removed.


Yeah, quite strange they decided to release such bios to the public.
Sure thing tho, manufacturers sold a truck load of these A320 aka B350, around the world, so i can maybe understand partially why.

Some big entities, that purchased a ton of these, are maybe pressuring AMD or the manufactures, only for this particular model.
Because they don't want to upgrade the whole computer park, OEM computers specs, just for a silly AMD lock.


----------



## xzamples

I hope Alder Lake wipes the floor with Ryzen, I will not be buying anything AMD after this


----------



## Conker1970

Alder Lake looking expensive sadly . Just hope cheaper than Ryzen and resonable priced Mainboards...


----------



## oile

1devomer said:


> Yeah, quite strange they decided to release such bios to the public.
> Sure thing tho, manufacturers sold a truck load of these A320 aka B350, around the world, so i can maybe understand partially why.
> 
> Some big entities, that purchased a ton of these, are maybe pressuring AMD or the manufactures, only for this particular model.
> Because they don't want to upgrade the whole computer park, OEM computers specs, just for a silly AMD lock.


 @jamarinas @csf22able


----------



## xzamples

This is extremely bizarre, the cheapest motherboards get the latest support but a decent b350 and high end x370 don't?

Makes absolutely 0 sense.

Unless they are getting ready to release latest support for x370?


----------



## cdrmann

make a petition on AMD for That and to Asus.


----------



## jamarinas

So.. Asrock B450 Pro4 R2.0 has a BIOS with 1.2.0.3b (and c). Anyone with a Zen 3 would like to Xflash it to the C6H?

That would be 5.01Beta (1.2.0.3b) and 5.10 (1.2.0.3c).


----------



## Conker1970

Time to protest here what a joke C6H NO Zen3 yet the cheapest Gigabyte Boards get it. Or maybe changing their tune cause of Alder Lake. Any ideas how we can protest to AMD?


----------



## MasterGamma12

jamarinas said:


> So.. Asrock B450 Pro4 R2.0 has a BIOS with 1.2.0.3b (and c). Anyone with a Zen 3 would like to Xflash it to the C6H?
> 
> That would be 5.01Beta (1.2.0.3b) and 5.10 (1.2.0.3c).


I'm going to pass, to crossflash 5.10, I'll need to switch back to a C6H bios which requires me to temporarily install a 3600 and there's no guarantee it'll work.


----------



## jamarinas

MasterGamma12 said:


> I'm going to pass, to crossflash 5.10, I'll need to switch back to a C6H bios which requires me to temporarily install a 3600 and there's no guarantee it'll work.


Well, it was reported that the BIOS with any AGESA boots, except if you have a Zen 3 which only boots on AGESA 1.1.0.0. 

I can't since I only have A6-9500 for testing. Anyone have a spare Athlon 200 GE?


----------



## MasterGamma12

jamarinas said:


> Well, it was reported that the BIOS with any AGESA boots, except if you have a Zen 3 which only boots on AGESA 1.1.0.0.
> 
> I can't since I only have A6-9500 for testing. Anyone have a spare Athlon 200 GE?


I've read about that, honestly I'm just too lazy to mess with it and it's working so I kinda don't want to mess with it either.


----------



## csf22able

there is no need to flash back to C6h 'cause you can crossflash from Asrock-to-Asrock using console version of AfuwinX64, like AFUWINx64 b4501203.rom /P /B /N /X /RLC:E 
under WindowsOS


----------



## MasterGamma12

csf22able said:


> there is no need to flash back to C6h 'cause you can crossflash from Asrock-to-Asrock using console version of AfuwinX64, like AFUWINx64 b4501203.rom /P /B /N /X /RLC:E
> under WindowsOS


That's good to keep in mind.


----------



## MasterGamma12

So I was checking over at the X370 Taichi thread and looks like the newest AGESA still doesn't work on X370 with Zen 3.


----------



## cdrmann

Post #47,471 
i tryed to flash the modified bios from mastergamma12 B450 Fatal1ty K4 to the ch6 (crosflasd with the original zen 3 4.50 asrock)bios but i become an verify error


----------



## MasterGamma12

cdrmann said:


> Post #47,471
> i tryed to flash the modified bios from mastergamma12 B450 Fatal1ty K4 to the ch6 (crosflasd with the original zen 3 4.50 asrock)bios but i become an verify error
> View attachment 2530159


Looks like Windows Bios flashing doesn't work either.


----------



## cdrmann

i guess the verify bit is changed with your mods


----------



## MasterGamma12

cdrmann said:


> i guess the verify bit is changed with your mods


My mod worked perfectly using Afudos while flashing from a C6H bios so IDK.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

MasterGamma12 said:


> My mod worked perfectly using Afudos while flashing from a C6H bios so IDK.


8002 and 8101 have a SPI flash protection module, you can't flash mods. You have to go back to 7901 or whatever older version.

Maybe @cdrmann is on these versions.


----------



## cdrmann

i have flashed from 7901 to asrock 4.50 bios
but i tried to flash from asrock to asrock at windows 10 console but its failed. Damn.


----------



## csf22able

cdrmann said:


> but i tried to flash from asrock to asrock at windows 10 console but its failed. Damn.


it works with original bioses only, i flashed a lot of Asrock bioses this way


----------



## MasterGamma12

Dr. Vodka said:


> 8002 and 8101 have a SPI flash protection module, you can't flash mods. You have to go back to 7901 or whatever older version.
> 
> Maybe @cdrmann is on these versions.


Maybe, I never updated past 7704.


----------



## roco_smith

I will gonna give another try to the modded Bios for CH6E, I was getting very low latency and low score in Cinebench compare to the original Asus Bios , maybe was because the bug that came with Windows 11 that is already fix on AMD cpus ,also I was testing that Bios with my 3900X , still waiting for my 5900X , so for a meantime I using that one . The other issue I found is that on Asrock Bios only one of my 2 Nvme is detected which is a big issue for me since on the second one is where I keep my games but looking at the price of the new Crosshair VIII Extreme oh my gosh I will squeeze until the last drop of my CH6E


----------



## oile

roco_smith said:


> I will gonna give another try to the modded Bios for CH6E, I was getting very low latency and low score in Cinebench compare to the original Asus Bios , maybe was because the bug that came with Windows 11 that is already fix on AMD cpus ,also I was testing that Bios with my 3900X , still waiting for my 5900X , so for a meantime I using that one . The other issue I found is that on Asrock Bios only one of my 2 Nvme is detected which is a big issue for me since on the second one is where I keep my games but looking at the price of the new Crosshair VIII Extreme oh my gosh I will squeeze until the last drop of my CH6E


Consider that if you had only a 5000 series cpu on CVI with Asrock 1.0.8.0, trying the new agesa 1.2.0.3 Asrock could cause either system booting correctly and that's super, or could cause no boot and without a athlon or Zen 1-2 at hand it would be pretty screwed.

But you have a ryzen 3000 and an incoming 5000. I think You could be the only one at the moment who may say if new 1.2.0.3 Asrock is not locking out x370.

And if it doesn't boot you could always use the 3900 to flash old Asrock agesa and stay with it + 5000 incoming


----------



## roco_smith

MasterGamma12 said:


> If everything's good, give us some screenshots.





oile said:


> Consider that if you had only a 5000 series cpu on CVI with Asrock 1.0.8.0, trying the new agesa 1.2.0.3 Asrock could cause either system booting correctly and that's super, or could cause no boot and without a athlon or Zen 1-2 at hand it would be pretty screwed.
> 
> But you have a ryzen 3000 and an incoming 5000. I think You could be the only one at the moment who may say if new 1.2.0.3 Asrock is not locking out x370.
> 
> And if it doesn't boot you could always use the 3900 to flash old Asrock agesa and stay with it + 5000 incoming


hey good thinking , you absolute right


----------



## MasterGamma12

roco_smith said:


> I will gonna give another try to the modded Bios for CH6E, I was getting very low latency and low score in Cinebench compare to the original Asus Bios , maybe was because the bug that came with Windows 11 that is already fix on AMD cpus ,also I was testing that Bios with my 3900X , still waiting for my 5900X , so for a meantime I using that one . The other issue I found is that on Asrock Bios only one of my 2 Nvme is detected which is a big issue for me since on the second one is where I keep my games but looking at the price of the new Crosshair VIII Extreme oh my gosh I will squeeze until the last drop of my CH6E


Hey, go into the AMD PBS section in bios and enable 8x + 8x mode or 8x +4x + 4x, that should enable the other M.2 slot.


----------



## roco_smith

MasterGamma12 said:


> Hey, go into the AMD PBS section in bios and enable 8x + 8x mode or 8x +4x + 4x, that should enable the other M.2 slot.


 it works , thanks.


----------



## cdrmann

we need a Cracker that remove the x370 restrictions for Zen3 CPU from AMD on agesa and sku and other ! ***


----------



## MasterGamma12

roco_smith said:


> it works , thanks.


Sweet


----------



## roco_smith

MasterGamma12 said:


> Sweet





jamarinas said:


> So.. Asrock B450 Pro4 R2.0 has a BIOS with 1.2.0.3b (and c). Anyone with a Zen 3 would like to Xflash it to the C6H?
> 
> That would be 5.01Beta (1.2.0.3b) and 5.10 (1.2.0.3c).


 I flashed with Zen 2 3900X on my CH6E , I holding the Zen3 5900X in order to wait for the up coming refresh version . So far everything work just fine , the only issue I have with this Bios from Asrock is the high latency I get ( 70) and my system freeze like hell when I apply 3600 mhz . 3200mhz setting work just fine


----------



## Dr. Vodka

roco_smith said:


> I flashed with Zen 2 3900X on my CH6E , I holding the Zen3 5900X in order to wait for the up coming refresh version . So far everything work just fine , the only issue I have with this Bios from Asrock is the high latency I get ( 70) and my system freeze like hell when I apply 3600 mhz . 3200mhz setting work just fine


Excellent. Let's see what happens when you get your 5900X.


----------



## MasterGamma12

roco_smith said:


> I flashed with Zen 2 3900X on my CH6E , I holding the Zen3 5900X in order to wait for the up coming refresh version . So far everything work just fine , the only issue I have with this Bios from Asrock is the high latency I get ( 70) and my system freeze like hell when I apply 3600 mhz . 3200mhz setting work just fine


If the bios works with Zen 3, I'll update the dmi info to show Crosshair VI Extreme and I'll send you a link.


----------



## roco_smith

MasterGamma12 said:


> If the bios works with Zen 3, I'll update the dmi info to show Crosshair VI Extreme and I'll send you a link.


Thanks


----------



## XLNT1337

roco_smith said:


> holding the Zen3 5900X in order to wait for the up coming refresh version


So are you waiting for the Zen 3 3D V-cache parts?


----------



## roco_smith

XLNT1337 said:


> So are you waiting for the Zen 3 3D V-cache parts?


That's correct.


----------



## haryadiaja

Hi, anyone ever heard about Asrock X300 mini pc? Maybe we can try to crossflash this bios? it supports ryzen 5000 series with X300 (don't know if it is a rebranded chip) but from naming itself, it is similar with X370

Sent from my GM1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterGamma12

haryadiaja said:


> Hi, anyone ever heard about Asrock X300 mini pc? Maybe we can try to crossflash this bios? it supports ryzen 5000 series with X300 (don't know if it is a rebranded chip) but from naming itself, it is similar with X370
> 
> Sent from my GM1900 using Tapatalk


X300 doesn't have a chipset.


----------



## jamarinas

MasterGamma12 said:


> X300 doesn't have a chipset.


Yeah Ryzen has an "operating mode" where in it acts as its own chipset.

Edit: It is called "Knoll" according to Wikipedia.


----------



## haryadiaja

Ahh, I see, new knowledge.. thanks  

Sent from my GM1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brko

haryadiaja said:


> Ahh, I see, new knowledge.. thanks
> 
> Sent from my GM1900 using Tapatalk


Yes. SoC on every Ryzen processor is basically same thing as chipset on motherboard.
And theoretically, every Ryzen AM4 CPU could work on motherboard without chipset. 

We discussed that back and forth a year ago when they told us how 300-chipsets MBOs cannot support Zen3 CPU. 

But then again, ASMedia (Asus own company) will be out of AM4 business for not printing chipsets except X570, that's AMD product which is the same thing as SoC on Zen2 CPUs


----------



## MarcusTaz

I hoping there is someone who can help. I flashed my *Asus x370-F Gamer* to the AsRock 450 bios not realizing it did not have flashback support. Is there anyway to get it back on an ASUS bios? 😌


----------



## csf22able

MarcusTaz said:


> I hoping there is someone who can help. I flashed my *Asus x370-F Gamer* to the AsRock 450 bios not realizing it did not have flashback support. Is there anyway to get it back on an ASUS bios? 😌


1. you need UEFItool (google it) and extract rom from .cap file
2. try to flash .rom with afudos and afuwin


----------



## oile

csf22able said:


> 1. you need UEFItool (google it) and extract rom from .cap file
> 2. try to flash .rom with afudos and afuwin


Is it possible to do it if not booting? Out of Curiosity. Thank you!


----------



## MarcusTaz

csf22able said:


> 1. you need UEFItool (google it) and extract rom from .cap file
> 2. try to flash .rom with afudos and afuwin


Huge thanks for helping me.

Okay got the UEFItool and ddid extract the Asus CAP to rom but no matter what I do I get the error 46 below, if I try and flash Asus or the original modded 4.50 bios

So Afudos give me "Error: 46 Problem getting flash information" no matter what I do

Afuwin are you suggesting using it to flash within windows?

Appreciate you helping please share any other guidance you can.


----------



## csf22able

MarcusTaz said:


> Afuwin are you suggesting using it to flash within windows?


yes , try AFUWINGUI 5.12 with option *Do Not Check ROM ID*. Block Options: Main bios image, boot block, nvram
also try console command
AFUWINx64 asus.rom /P /B /N /X /RLC:E
in case of same error turn off Read/Write Protect in BIOS options before flash



oile said:


> Is it possible to do it if not booting? Out of Curiosity. Thank you!


no


----------



## MarcusTaz

csf22able said:


> yes , try AFUWINGUI 5.12 with option *Do Not Check ROM ID*. Block Options: Main bios image, boot block, nvram
> also try console command
> AFUWINx64 asus.rom /P /B /N /X /RLC:E
> in case of same error turn off Read/Write Protect in BIOS options before flash
> 
> 
> no


OKAY!! Will do later today when I get home from work and report back! Thank you!


----------



## roco_smith

lesson learn never ever do a crossflash before you check if your Asus motherboard have the Bioflash back feature. by the way why did you back to the asus original Bios, you just was testing if is possible ?


----------



## SJones

Been a while since I was last here, what's the latest with getting the 5000 CPUs working with the ch6? Last I read it was possible with cross flashing but not 100% of the features where working


----------



## XLNT1337

Nothing changed. There is a new Agesa but nobody checked if it still has chipset lock. I think we will never get Zen3 support and 100% of the features. We have to be thankful to have Asrocks 4.50 Bios


----------



## Conker1970

Who knows if Alder Lake is really good AMD might give us still Zen 3 because AMD might lose sales due to people buying Intel... Well if i have to get a new Board may as well get Alder Lake....


----------



## XLNT1337

Alder Lake boards are insanely expensive tho  

We need someone to check if Agesa 1.2.0.3 or 4 still has the chipset lock


----------



## Conker1970

Decent X570 Boards too  B550 cant buy cause all of my Drives wont work on it 

Personally if ASUS would release a ZEN 3 Bios id buy a new Zen 3 CPU...


----------



## iveryzen

XLNT1337 said:


> We need someone to check if Agesa 1.2.0.3 or 4 still has the chipset lock


I've and it doesn't work. Maybe that Gigabyte a320-b350 motherboard is wired differently and still uses the soc?.


----------



## oile

iveryzen said:


> I've and it doesn't work. Maybe that Gigabyte a320-b350 motherboard is wired differently and still uses the soc?.


How did you check? With wich cpu?

I've read on Asrock taichi thread that crossflashing the latest 1203 from X470 taichi doesn't seem to boot 5000 series so it still seems chipset locked


----------



## 1devomer

Conker1970 said:


> Who knows if Alder Lake is really good AMD might give us still Zen 3 because AMD might lose sales due to people buying Intel... Well if i have to get a new Board may as well get Alder Lake....


I would not bet on that happening.
Looking at how the AMD route is set up, the X370 debacle belong to the past now, that's all.

I checked the last Earning Call Transcript, and there is nothing that would point out toward AMD being more consumer friendly.
You buy an AMD product, you get all the lies that go along, the same as with Intel, Nvidia and all other big corps.


----------



## roco_smith

I tested all the cross flash Bios from Asrock and Biostar on my 3900X CH6E . I'm holding my pocket on the 5000 waiting for the real benchmarks from Intel Alderlake and the respond from AMD . But testing on the 3900X definitely big lost on performance since the latency is too high and vdroop is hard to control since none of this board Bios have the low calibration voltage feature so I can get stable overclock not even on PBO or Ryzen Master and can go beyond 3200mhz memory . Definitely I will have to let go my old friend X370 CH6E and get maybe a good no so expensive X570 board to get the full feature and performance of the 5900X or wait for Zen 3 and all his new goodies or depend of the real benchmark jump to Intel alderlake when the hype of the DDR5 price get low a little bit . I still have a big monster on my 3900X but whaoo this Intel new cpu features and performance is really hard to pass . I think with the upcoming Alderlake from Intel and AMD Zen3 AM5 socket is the right time to make a big upgrade


----------



## Axilya

Imagine wanting to buy first gen DDR5


----------



## jamarinas

Axilya said:


> Imagine wanting to buy first gen DDR5


...and we're back to the same issue we're trying to solve here.


----------



## Conker1970

DDR4 if Alder Lake i dont think 1st Gen DDR5 will be much faster tbh...


----------



## csf22able

Intel CPUs are cheaper than Zen3, DDR4 supported with some mobo's, but motherboards are very expensive in general, while AMD platform have a lot of cheap boards for running cpu at stock. But the main downside for Intel is performance per watt, Alder lake drains MUCH more power than Zen3, even without OC


----------



## Conker1970

Problem is it worth upgrading from a 5 3600?

If only AMD would give us a Zen 3 BIOS


----------



## roco_smith

Conker1970 said:


> Problem is it worth upgrading from a 5 3600?
> 
> If only AMD would give us a Zen 3 BIOS


if I were the marketing manager of AMD I will step back and release a full Bios support for the X370 platform in order to keep all my X370 costumers and avoid to buy the new Intel Platform. And I still can win because this costumers can also upgrade to the 5600x ,5800x,5900x or even the 5950X . Common AMD during war time you have to use all the weapons and strategy to win not only a battle ,also the war.


----------



## Nothing Matters

Has anyone tried the latest version of AMD chipset drivers (3.10.22.706)? I couldn't find it on AMD official site, it presents only in Asus support:
ROG CROSSHAIR VI EXTREME | ROG Crosshair | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global


----------



## Targonis

Axilya said:


> Imagine wanting to buy first gen DDR5


First generation Ryzen was first gen DDR4 from AMD, so not much different, except RAM prices.


----------



## oile

Nothing Matters said:


> Has anyone tried the latest version of AMD chipset drivers (3.10.22.706)? I couldn't find it on AMD official site, it presents only in Asus support:
> ROG CROSSHAIR VI EXTREME | ROG Crosshair | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global


It updates only the power plan. Seems more recent than the amd one (by digital sign)


----------



## Conker1970

roco_smith said:


> if I were the marketing manager of AMD I will step back and release a full Bios support for the X370 platform in order to keep all my X370 costumers and avoid to buy the new Intel Platform. And I still can win because this costumers can also upgrade to the 5600x ,5800x,5900x or even the 5950X . Common AMD during war time you have to use all the weapons and strategy to win not only a battle ,also the war.


Just wish AMD would think like this....
Crossflashing is no option and not really thinking its worth the around 650€ to upgrade... Was looking at a Gigabyte B550 Board and later upgrading to a Ryzen 5000 with 3d Cache still in 2 minds here..

Easiest would be a BIOS upgrade though ...


----------



## roco_smith

Conker1970 said:


> Just wish AMD would think like this....
> Crossflashing is no option and not really thinking its worth the around 650€ to upgrade... Was looking at a Gigabyte B550 Board and later upgrading to a Ryzen 5000 with 3d Cache still in 2 minds here..
> 
> Easiest would be a BIOS upgrade though ...


yeah I did few crossflash and its works but you loose too much performance and very high memory latency , example on the Asrock and Biostar Bios I can only reach 3200mhz /75/77 latency and when switch back to CH6E can easy reach 3600 mhz stable with 65/64 latency


----------



## MasterGamma12

Yeah, if you're on Zen 2 or older, I would absolutely avoid Crossflashing, if you want to run Zen 3 well, it's the only option.

If I ever pull the 5600x out and don't install a faster Zen 3 chip, I'm putting the old bios back.


----------



## xzamples

Which BIOS is considered 'the best one' to crossflash if you want to use a Zen 3 CPU on C6H?

Also, which AI SUITE 3 version is the latest one? I tried to look through various motherboard driver pages and they don't seem to update the software for every motherboard... this is how it looks

AI Suite 3 V3.00.78
Performance and Power Saving Utilities V2.00.77




__





ROG STRIX B550-F GAMING WIFI II | ROG Strix | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global


ASUS ROG STRIX B550-F GAMING WIFI II AMD Ryzen AM4 ATX motherboard (PCIe® 4.0, 14 power stages, WiFi 6E, Intel® 2.5 Gb Ethernet, dual M.2, ASUS OptiMem II, Two-Way AI Noise Cancelation, USB 3.2 Gen 2 and Aura Sync)



rog.asus.com





AI Suite 3 V3.00.69




__





ROG Crosshair VIII Hero (WI-FI) | ROG Crosshair | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global


ROG CROSSHAIR VIII HERO(WI-FI)



rog.asus.com





AI suite III V3.00.52




__





ROG CROSSHAIR VI EXTREME | ROG Crosshair | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global


ROG Crosshair VI Extreme features an integrated M.2 heatsink, stunning Aura Sync RGB lighting effects with addressable header, SupremeFX audio with VR functionality, and USB 3.1 Gen 2. It’s the perfect choice for your X370 gaming rig.



rog.asus.com





AI Suite 3 V3.00.67





ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero | ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global


AMD Ryzen 3000 series ATX motherboard with Aura Sync, SupremeFX, ROG Audio, Dual M.2, Realtek LAN, Wifi , M.2 heatsink and USB 3.2 Gen 2



rog.asus.com





AI Suite 3 V3.00.55





ROG Zenith II Extreme | ROG Zenith | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global


ASUS ROG Zenith II Extreme AMD TRX40 E-ATX HEDT motherboard (sTRX4, Ryzen Threadripper 3, 16 Power Stages, 5 x M.2, PCIe 4.0, Wi-Fi 6 (802.11ax), 10 Gbps LAN, SATA, USB 3.2 Gen 2x2 Type-C, RGB)



rog.asus.com





AI Suite 3 V3.01.01




__





ROG Crosshair VIII Extreme


AMD X570 EATX gaming motherboard with 18+2 power stages, five M.2 slots, USB 3.2 Gen 2x2 front-panel connector with PD 3.0 60 W support, USB 3.2 Gen 2 front-panel connector, dual Thunderbolt™ 4, Marvell® AQtion 10 Gb Ethernet, Intel® 2.5 Gb Ethernet, PCIe® 4.0, onboard WiFi 6E and Aura Sync RGB...



rog.asus.com


----------



## MasterGamma12

xzamples said:


> Which BIOS is considered 'the best one' to crossflash if you want to use a Zen 3 CPU on C6H?
> 
> Also, which AI SUITE 3 version is the latest one? I tried to look through various motherboard driver pages and they don't seem to update the software for every motherboard... this is how it looks
> 
> AI Suite 3 V3.00.78
> Performance and Power Saving Utilities V2.00.77
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROG STRIX B550-F GAMING WIFI II | ROG Strix | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global
> 
> 
> ASUS ROG STRIX B550-F GAMING WIFI II AMD Ryzen AM4 ATX motherboard (PCIe® 4.0, 14 power stages, WiFi 6E, Intel® 2.5 Gb Ethernet, dual M.2, ASUS OptiMem II, Two-Way AI Noise Cancelation, USB 3.2 Gen 2 and Aura Sync)
> 
> 
> 
> rog.asus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AI Suite 3 V3.00.69
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROG Crosshair VIII Hero (WI-FI) | ROG Crosshair | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global
> 
> 
> ROG CROSSHAIR VIII HERO(WI-FI)
> 
> 
> 
> rog.asus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AI suite III V3.00.52
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROG CROSSHAIR VI EXTREME | ROG Crosshair | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global
> 
> 
> ROG Crosshair VI Extreme features an integrated M.2 heatsink, stunning Aura Sync RGB lighting effects with addressable header, SupremeFX audio with VR functionality, and USB 3.1 Gen 2. It’s the perfect choice for your X370 gaming rig.
> 
> 
> 
> rog.asus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AI Suite 3 V3.00.67
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero | ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 3000 series ATX motherboard with Aura Sync, SupremeFX, ROG Audio, Dual M.2, Realtek LAN, Wifi , M.2 heatsink and USB 3.2 Gen 2
> 
> 
> 
> rog.asus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AI Suite 3 V3.00.55
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROG Zenith II Extreme | ROG Zenith | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global
> 
> 
> ASUS ROG Zenith II Extreme AMD TRX40 E-ATX HEDT motherboard (sTRX4, Ryzen Threadripper 3, 16 Power Stages, 5 x M.2, PCIe 4.0, Wi-Fi 6 (802.11ax), 10 Gbps LAN, SATA, USB 3.2 Gen 2x2 Type-C, RGB)
> 
> 
> 
> rog.asus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AI Suite 3 V3.01.01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROG Crosshair VIII Extreme
> 
> 
> AMD X570 EATX gaming motherboard with 18+2 power stages, five M.2 slots, USB 3.2 Gen 2x2 front-panel connector with PD 3.0 60 W support, USB 3.2 Gen 2 front-panel connector, dual Thunderbolt™ 4, Marvell® AQtion 10 Gb Ethernet, Intel® 2.5 Gb Ethernet, PCIe® 4.0, onboard WiFi 6E and Aura Sync RGB...
> 
> 
> 
> rog.asus.com


I'd say the Asrock B450 bios.


----------



## iveryzen

oile said:


> How did you check? With wich cpu?
> 
> I've read on Asrock taichi thread that crossflashing the latest 1203 from X470 taichi doesn't seem to boot 5000 series so it still seems chipset locked


I'm running a crossflashed b350 to b450 with a 5800x.


----------



## Jan093578

__





PRIME A320M-A｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global


ASUS Prime series is expertly engineered to unleash the full potential of AMD and Intel processors. Boasting a robust power design, comprehensive cooling solutions and intelligent tuning options, Prime series motherboards provide daily users and DIY PC builders a range of performance tuning...




www.asus.com









PRIME A320M-A/CSM｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global


The ASUS Corporate Stable Model (CSM) program is designed to provide stable motherboards to any scale of businesses with up to 36-month supply, EOL notice & ECN control, and IT management software – ASUS Control Center Express.




www.asus.com








__





PRIME A320M-E｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global


ASUS Prime series is expertly engineered to unleash the full potential of AMD and Intel processors. Boasting a robust power design, comprehensive cooling solutions and intelligent tuning options, Prime series motherboards provide daily users and DIY PC builders a range of performance tuning...




www.asus.com








__





PRIME A320M-F｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global


ASUS Prime series is expertly engineered to unleash the full potential of AMD and Intel processors. Boasting a robust power design, comprehensive cooling solutions and intelligent tuning options, Prime series motherboards provide daily users and DIY PC builders a range of performance tuning...




www.asus.com








__





PRIME A320I-K｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global


ASUS Prime series is expertly engineered to unleash the full potential of AMD and Intel processors. Boasting a robust power design, comprehensive cooling solutions and intelligent tuning options, Prime series motherboards provide daily users and DIY PC builders a range of performance tuning...




www.asus.com








__





PRIME A320M-K｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global


ASUS Prime series is expertly engineered to unleash the full potential of AMD and Intel processors. Boasting a robust power design, comprehensive cooling solutions and intelligent tuning options, Prime series motherboards provide daily users and DIY PC builders a range of performance tuning...




www.asus.com








__





PRIME A320M-K/CSM｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global


The ASUS Corporate Stable Model (CSM) program is designed to provide stable motherboards to any scale of businesses with up to 36-month supply, EOL notice & ECN control, and IT management software – ASUS Control Center Express.




www.asus.com




soon


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Jan093578 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRIME A320M-A｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global
> 
> 
> ASUS Prime series is expertly engineered to unleash the full potential of AMD and Intel processors. Boasting a robust power design, comprehensive cooling solutions and intelligent tuning options, Prime series motherboards provide daily users and DIY PC builders a range of performance tuning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRIME A320M-A/CSM｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global
> 
> 
> The ASUS Corporate Stable Model (CSM) program is designed to provide stable motherboards to any scale of businesses with up to 36-month supply, EOL notice & ECN control, and IT management software – ASUS Control Center Express.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRIME A320M-E｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global
> 
> 
> ASUS Prime series is expertly engineered to unleash the full potential of AMD and Intel processors. Boasting a robust power design, comprehensive cooling solutions and intelligent tuning options, Prime series motherboards provide daily users and DIY PC builders a range of performance tuning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRIME A320M-F｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global
> 
> 
> ASUS Prime series is expertly engineered to unleash the full potential of AMD and Intel processors. Boasting a robust power design, comprehensive cooling solutions and intelligent tuning options, Prime series motherboards provide daily users and DIY PC builders a range of performance tuning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRIME A320I-K｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global
> 
> 
> ASUS Prime series is expertly engineered to unleash the full potential of AMD and Intel processors. Boasting a robust power design, comprehensive cooling solutions and intelligent tuning options, Prime series motherboards provide daily users and DIY PC builders a range of performance tuning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRIME A320M-K｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global
> 
> 
> ASUS Prime series is expertly engineered to unleash the full potential of AMD and Intel processors. Boasting a robust power design, comprehensive cooling solutions and intelligent tuning options, Prime series motherboards provide daily users and DIY PC builders a range of performance tuning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRIME A320M-K/CSM｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global
> 
> 
> The ASUS Corporate Stable Model (CSM) program is designed to provide stable motherboards to any scale of businesses with up to 36-month supply, EOL notice & ECN control, and IT management software – ASUS Control Center Express.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soon


Holy ****ing ****.

ASUS updated their A320 boards to AGESA v2 1.2.0.3c? Damn.




















Yup, it's all in there. Bristol Ridge got cut, same as Gigabyte's.

Gotta love what competition does. Thank you Alder Lake! Hope B350 and X370 are not too far away now.


----------



## roco_smith

Dr. Vodka said:


> Holy **ing **.
> 
> ASUS updated their A320 boards to AGESA v2 1.2.0.3c? Damn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, it's all in there. Bristol Ridge got cut, same as Gigabyte's.
> 
> Gotta love what competition does. Thank you Alder Lake! Hope B350 and X370 are not too far away now.


will be a very smart choice if AMD allow that , it will keep value customers jump to Intel new Alderlakes but on the other hand I saw the recent price for the X570 motherboards on ebay and people star selling second hand a very good price even the flagship model from Asus , Aourus and Msi.People start making space in his pocket preparing the pocket for Intel


----------



## MasterGamma12

I hope they release it.


----------



## Brko

D&D move by AMD (desperate & dick). What will be explanation this time? "We did not want to put our 300-board customers in danger so we tested 1 full year Zen3 processors on 300-boards and you will get danger-free BIOS with new AGESA. It has no connection with quite successful Alder Lake launch whatsoever."

I smell same bullshit from AMD like it was from Intel back in 2018 whem they said that core bump has nothing to do with Ryzen. 

It is good to have competition. Now AMD has 2 things to win back people:

1. Price cuts of Zen3 lineup
2. ALL AND EVERY 300 MBO support for Zen3

Looks like this thread will live on and on, like Master Yoda


----------



## roco_smith

Brko said:


> D&D move by AMD (desperate & dick). What will be explanation this time? "We did not want to put our 300-board customers in danger so we tested 1 full year Zen3 processors on 300-boards and you will get danger-free BIOS with new AGESA. It has no connection with quite successful Alder Lake launch whatsoever."
> 
> I smell same bullshit from AMD like it was from Intel back in 2018 whem they said that core bump has nothing to do with Ryzen.
> 
> It is good to have competition. Now AMD has 2 things to win back people:
> 
> 1. Price cuts of Zen3 lineup
> 2. ALL AND EVERY 300 MBO support for Zen3
> 
> Looks like this thread will live on and on, like Master Yoda


😁✌


----------



## 1devomer

Brko said:


> D&D move by AMD (desperate & dick). What will be explanation this time? "We did not want to put our 300-board customers in danger so we tested 1 full year Zen3 processors on 300-boards and you will get danger-free BIOS with new AGESA. It has no connection with quite successful Alder Lake launch whatsoever."
> 
> I smell same bullshit from AMD like it was from Intel back in 2018 whem they said that core bump has nothing to do with Ryzen.
> 
> It is good to have competition. Now AMD has 2 things to win back people:
> 
> 1. Price cuts of Zen3 lineup
> 2. ALL AND EVERY 300 MBO support for Zen3
> 
> Looks like this thread will live on and on, like Master Yoda


It is a dick move because it was already planned, don't think that competing companies don't make agreement between themselves.
What matter is the profit margin and shareholders at the end, not who has the best epeen.
The higher price of AMD cpu, reflect its huge profit margin, the huge stock growth, that AMD scored this year,

It is even worse, because it devaluates the product one buy, since these are sold at higher margin price.
When the price fall off (_a ryzen cpu cost 80e to manufacture_) one ends up with a product that now is worth much less than what one paid.
If this happens after a couple of years, i could understand, but nowadays, these practices happen in the span of months.

I love to be proved wrong on this one, but again, i would not expect having X370 unlocked.
It is not because A320 got the update, that X370 will get the same treatment.
In the past the A320 chipset already supported newer cpu, but X370 is still left unsupported.

Even if the X370 would get an upgrade, i personally left the AMD boat for the forgeable future.
Tho, i keep strongly recommending picnicking second hand motherboards, alongside a cheap ryzen.
And i will keeping recommending these, especially if X370 got the bios support update.

But for me, from being an AMD passionate in the past, AMD was so scummy, anti-consumers, these last 3 years, that the brand is dead for me!
If AMD decided to scam their most loyal customers, that bought a rebranded bike with a AMD logo on top, they will scam anyone, you included!




roco_smith said:


> will be a very smart choice if AMD allow that , it will keep value customers jump to Intel new Alderlakes but on the other hand I saw the recent price for the X570 motherboards on ebay and people star selling second hand a very good price even the flagship model from Asus , Aourus and Msi.People start making space in his pocket preparing the pocket for Intel


Yep, i'm seeing all sort of AMD motherboards being sold second hand lately, mostly B350, B450, X470.
These go for 50e to 100e, i saw an MSI X470 Pro Carbon at 100e second hand today.
But strangely, i don't see a lot of second hand ryzen cpu sold, only the motherboards.


----------



## MasterGamma12

For what it's worth, I had an MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon a while ago, it was a terrible board.


----------



## oile

Jan093578 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRIME A320M-A｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global
> 
> 
> ASUS Prime series is expertly engineered to unleash the full potential of AMD and Intel processors. Boasting a robust power design, comprehensive cooling solutions and intelligent tuning options, Prime series motherboards provide daily users and DIY PC builders a range of performance tuning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRIME A320M-A/CSM｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global
> 
> 
> The ASUS Corporate Stable Model (CSM) program is designed to provide stable motherboards to any scale of businesses with up to 36-month supply, EOL notice & ECN control, and IT management software – ASUS Control Center Express.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRIME A320M-E｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global
> 
> 
> ASUS Prime series is expertly engineered to unleash the full potential of AMD and Intel processors. Boasting a robust power design, comprehensive cooling solutions and intelligent tuning options, Prime series motherboards provide daily users and DIY PC builders a range of performance tuning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRIME A320M-F｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global
> 
> 
> ASUS Prime series is expertly engineered to unleash the full potential of AMD and Intel processors. Boasting a robust power design, comprehensive cooling solutions and intelligent tuning options, Prime series motherboards provide daily users and DIY PC builders a range of performance tuning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRIME A320I-K｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global
> 
> 
> ASUS Prime series is expertly engineered to unleash the full potential of AMD and Intel processors. Boasting a robust power design, comprehensive cooling solutions and intelligent tuning options, Prime series motherboards provide daily users and DIY PC builders a range of performance tuning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRIME A320M-K｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global
> 
> 
> ASUS Prime series is expertly engineered to unleash the full potential of AMD and Intel processors. Boasting a robust power design, comprehensive cooling solutions and intelligent tuning options, Prime series motherboards provide daily users and DIY PC builders a range of performance tuning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRIME A320M-K/CSM｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global
> 
> 
> The ASUS Corporate Stable Model (CSM) program is designed to provide stable motherboards to any scale of businesses with up to 36-month supply, EOL notice & ECN control, and IT management software – ASUS Control Center Express.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soon


Wow! How did you find those bios? Is there an automated tool? Thank you!


----------



## shemuru

What is there, another hope for support?
Cool if not for the bugs of this mobo, such as double postcode, sleepy bug, noise fans on my Turing GPU at boot.
I'm tired of this, _so i'll move on B550 taichi☯. _


----------



## Brko

1devomer said:


> It is a dick move because it was already planned, don't think that competing companies don't make agreement between themselves.


I would go so far ahead and tell it is agreed between them. That is not very likely.



> What matter is the profit margin and shareholders at the end, not who has the best epeen.


Of course. Zen3 took gaming crown and AMD, as a capitalistic corporation intended to cash that. MBO makers wanted to ride on that train also and thus - we had 300-boards cut off. Asus' idea was also to cut 400-boards but MSI protested due to its 400 MAX lineup so they found compromise.
AMD did that. Record earnings for 1 year, they sold every CPU which came out of factory and still they are selling like hot cakes. Nothing personal, just business.



> The higher price of AMD cpu, reflect its huge profit margin, the huge stock growth, that AMD scored this year,


As said above, it is all normal. AMD was underdog for years and they did not have a choice to pretend anything else than "people first, money will follow". That is such a horseshit.
1st time after 2006 AMD is in lead in CPU business (gaming-wise), we have 50 USD price bumps, no non-X models, only 4 models and 8-core without x700X, only x800X which was avoided also in Zen2 lineup.



> It is even worse, because it devaluates the product one buy, since these are sold at higher margin price.
> When the price fall off (_a ryzen cpu cost 80e to manufacture_) one ends up with a product that now is worth much less than what one paid.
> If this happens after a couple of years, i could understand, but nowadays, these practices happen in the span of months.


Not a valid argument. Why would someone sold you a product with its manufacturing price? Would you sell me your let's say tomatoes for a price that cost you during its growth and your hard work? I guess not. We are paying R&D, manufacturing and lots of other things, and of course - profit margin, just like everything else in the world what we buy.



> I love to be proved wrong on this one, but again, i would not expect having X370 unlocked.
> It is not because A320 got the update, that X370 will get the same treatment.


A year ago when my post from this thread was all across many hardware sites how I have solid info about Zen3 working on X370 Gigabyte board, same friend tried 5900X on B350 Gaming 3 board. It booted but after few minutes, any stress would cause immediately black screen and reboot. So, that was the proof that @The Stilt told us year ago how 300-boards were not designed properly and were rushed out. My opinion was that MBO makers are to be blamed here since they did not expect Zen1 lineup will be successful and that it would end up like Bulldozer/Excavator.



> In the past the A320 chipset already supported newer cpu, but X370 is still left unsupported.


For example?



> Even if the X370 would get an upgrade, i personally left the AMD boat for the forgeable future.
> Tho, i keep strongly recommending picnicking second hand motherboards, alongside a cheap ryzen.
> And i will keeping recommending these, especially if X370 got the bios support update.


Recommending second-hand 300-boards is terrible idea, even with possible Zen3 support. We are talking about almost FIVE year old boards. 95+% out of warranty with obsolete layout and only 1 M.2 slot. I had C6H for 4 years and got it replaced with B550-F Strix. Now I can enjoy with 2 large NVMe drives (1TB + 2TB 970EVO Plus), no regrets over that decision and I got my 5600X in 1:1 swap for 3700X because I didn't care about "moar cores".



> But for me, from being an AMD passionate in the past, AMD was so scummy, anti-consumers, these last 3 years, that the brand is dead for me!


Why last 3 years? Zen+ refresh from 2018 was decently priced, even lower than Zen1 lineup year before. Zen2 in 2019 was 15+% faster than Zen+ and yet barely 10% more expensive and we had 12c/24t and 16c/32t cores on desktop for the first time. I could understand frustration over Zen3 pricing and lack of support for older boards, but what was wrong before that?
If AMD did not release Zen so successfully as it did, Intel would screw us over with 4c/8t i7 processors for 500 EUR until now probably, from 2008 to 2028.

Please, do remenber that Intel had 6c/12t CPU in 2017, at same time AMD released R5 1600. R5 1600 was 219 USD, i7 6800K was 999 USD, more than 4x more. Was it faster 4 time? No.

After that, Intel had 2 core bumps in 1 year span (8th and 9th gens), killed 7th gen and 270-boards in 8 months and so on. Plus, soldering CPU caps to cores again which was impossible due to core cracking, from Ivy Bridge 2012 to Coffee Lake 9th 2018  It is all about competition.

Both AMD and Intel will screw us if only one company is ahead. Remember that.



> If AMD decided to scam their most loyal customers, that bought a rebranded bike with a AMD logo on top, they will scam anyone, you included!


I am not a fanboy of neither company, I had Intel and AMD CPUs during my 20-year long tenure in hardware. Started with Pentium 3, than switched to AMD socket A on Barton since Pentium 4 with netburst was such dog ****. After that upgraded to socket 939 and up to 2 cores with Opteron 165. Intel at that time had that very hot piece of dog **** called Prescott and Presler (2 prescott cores glued).
But that Core 2 duo arrived and I got back to Intel with E6750 and E8400. AMD Bulldozer came out, same **** as Pentium 4 years ago so I stayed on Intel's Sandy Bridge 2600K from 2011 until 2017 when I switched on AMD again.

It's all about the competition and reasonable price/performance ratio in my mind. Everything else is flogging a dead horse 



> Yep, i'm seeing all sort of AMD motherboards being sold second hand lately, mostly B350, B450, X470.
> These go for 50e to 100e, i saw an MSI X470 Pro Carbon at 100e second hand today.
> But strangely, i don't see a lot of second hand ryzen cpu sold, only the motherboards.


With B550 boards from MSI like Bazooka, Mortar, Tomahawk, there is no need to look second hand X470 boards, neither of them. 300-series has no price anymore. Those boards should be 30-40 EUR max. 5 year old boards with no warranty with questionable stamina.


----------



## csf22able

Brko said:


> So, that was the proof that @The Stilt told us year ago how 300-boards were not designed properly and were rushed out.


some of them maybe not, but i think most of them are good enough for Zen3, why a320 have an update then? and C6H have no issues working with Zen3 even with OC, we just have some features not working because of different superIO between Asrock and Asus. It's only about the money, A320 are still on sale (as far as i can see)


----------



## oile

csf22able said:


> some of them maybe not, but i think most of them are good enough for Zen3, why a320 have an update then? and C6H have no issues working with Zen3 even with OC, we just have some features not working because of different superIO between Asrock and Asus. It's only about the money, A320 are still on sale (as far as i can see)


Of course I presume no Asus A320 share the same IO chipset as ours right?
I didn't know too about A320 previous better compatibility updates


----------



## csf22able

oile said:


> Of course I presume no Asus A320 share the same IO chipset as ours right?


PRIME A320M-A using ITE8655E, same as C6H
but A320 boards have no OC options


----------



## jamarinas

csf22able said:


> PRIME A320M-A using ITE8655E, same as C6H


Isn't it that it is using ITE8665 not 8655? I looked it up this morning.


----------



## csf22able

jamarinas said:


> Isn't it that it is using ITE8665 not 8655? I looked it up this morning.


yeah, but still doesn't matter, there is not much difference between 65\55 versions, 55 is just cheaper\older


----------



## 1devomer

Brko said:


> I would go so far ahead and tell it is agreed between them. That is not very likely.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Zen3 took gaming crown and AMD, as a capitalistic corporation intended to cash that. MBO makers wanted to ride on that train also and thus - we had 300-boards cut off. Asus' idea was also to cut 400-boards but MSI protested due to its 400 MAX lineup so they found compromise.
> AMD did that. Record earnings for 1 year, they sold every CPU which came out of factory and still they are selling like hot cakes. Nothing personal, just business.
> 
> 
> 
> As said above, it is all normal. AMD was underdog for years and they did not have a choice to pretend anything else than "people first, money will follow". That is such a horseshit.
> 1st time after 2006 AMD is in lead in CPU business (gaming-wise), we have 50 USD price bumps, no non-X models, only 4 models and 8-core without x700X, only x800X which was avoided also in Zen2 lineup.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a valid argument. Why would someone sold you a product with its manufacturing price? Would you sell me your let's say tomatoes for a price that cost you during its growth and your hard work? I guess not. We are paying R&D, manufacturing and lots of other things, and of course - profit margin, just like everything else in the world what we buy.
> 
> 
> 
> A year ago when my post from this thread was all across many hardware sites how I have solid info about Zen3 working on X370 Gigabyte board, same friend tried 5900X on B350 Gaming 3 board. It booted but after few minutes, any stress would cause immediately black screen and reboot. So, that was the proof that @The Stilt told us year ago how 300-boards were not designed properly and were rushed out. My opinion was that MBO makers are to be blamed here since they did not expect Zen1 lineup will be successful and that it would end up like Bulldozer/Excavator.
> 
> 
> 
> For example?
> 
> 
> 
> Recommending second-hand 300-boards is terrible idea, even with possible Zen3 support. We are talking about almost FIVE year old boards. 95+% out of warranty with obsolete layout and only 1 M.2 slot. I had C6H for 4 years and got it replaced with B550-F Strix. Now I can enjoy with 2 large NVMe drives (1TB + 2TB 970EVO Plus), no regrets over that decision and I got my 5600X in 1:1 swap for 3700X because I didn't care about "moar cores".
> 
> 
> 
> Why last 3 years? Zen+ refresh from 2018 was decently priced, even lower than Zen1 lineup year before. Zen2 in 2019 was 15+% faster than Zen+ and yet barely 10% more expensive and we had 12c/24t and 16c/32t cores on desktop for the first time. I could understand frustration over Zen3 pricing and lack of support for older boards, but what was wrong before that?
> If AMD did not release Zen so successfully as it did, Intel would screw us over with 4c/8t i7 processors for 500 EUR until now probably, from 2008 to 2028.
> 
> Please, do remenber that Intel had 6c/12t CPU in 2017, at same time AMD released R5 1600. R5 1600 was 219 USD, i7 6800K was 999 USD, more than 4x more. Was it faster 4 time? No.
> 
> After that, Intel had 2 core bumps in 1 year span (8th and 9th gens), killed 7th gen and 270-boards in 8 months and so on. Plus, soldering CPU caps to cores again which was impossible due to core cracking, from Ivy Bridge 2012 to Coffee Lake 9th 2018  It is all about competition.
> 
> Both AMD and Intel will screw us if only one company is ahead. Remember that.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a fanboy of neither company, I had Intel and AMD CPUs during my 20-year long tenure in hardware. Started with Pentium 3, than switched to AMD socket A on Barton since Pentium 4 with netburst was such dog **. After that upgraded to socket 939 and up to 2 cores with Opteron 165. Intel at that time had that very hot piece of dog ** called Prescott and Presler (2 prescott cores glued).
> But that Core 2 duo arrived and I got back to Intel with E6750 and E8400. AMD Bulldozer came out, same **** as Pentium 4 years ago so I stayed on Intel's Sandy Bridge 2600K from 2011 until 2017 when I switched on AMD again.
> 
> It's all about the competition and reasonable price/performance ratio in my mind. Everything else is flogging a dead horse
> 
> 
> 
> With B550 boards from MSI like Bazooka, Mortar, Tomahawk, there is no need to look second hand X470 boards, neither of them. 300-series has no price anymore. Those boards should be 30-40 EUR max. 5 year old boards with no warranty with questionable stamina.


1/*It is a fact* that companies have agreement between them, they don't like to share these agreements, being competitor or not!

2/AMD did record sales of EYPC cpu, not ryzen cpu, some ryzen have been on the shelves from some *long time now, due to the price*!

3/No it is not normal having a such grow, aside if you use anti-consumer practices, *again as a fact*, and silicon manufacturing is not eco-friendly neither!!!

4/It is a valid argument, yours in on the other hand is not since R&D is a false argument, the core design uses IP that AMD leverage from tens of years, not 2 months*.
R&D is not an excuse for hiking the prices, but is it the excuse brought by fanboys to defend AMD usually!!!!!*

5/It is a terrible idea if you have plenty of money, not all share the same wealth and a lot are really happy to get decent computing performance for cheap!!!

6/I will not and never forgot the lower bin cpu sold during the 2nd and 3rd gen ryzen launch and the scam of the bike, AMD literally scammed some users with the product the company sold!

7/Once again, dunno where you live but a cheap B550 is actually not so cheap, for what they deliver, a B550 Toma is 150e, B550 Bazzo is 110e, the B550 Mortar is 110e.
I can find some second hand high end X470 board for lower, and they often offer better features than the_ "cheap"_ entry-level ones.

AMD scammed its customers, you can try to take the narrative where you want, but if you sell a faulty cpu to your customer, to be able to sell your highly binned EPYC to Google, you are in fact a scammer!


----------



## Denvys5

1devomer said:


> AMD scammed its consumers, you can try to take the narrative where you want, but if you sell a faulty cpu to your customer, to be able to sell your highly binned EPYC to Google, you are in fact a scammer!


Go to court, get your free money. 
That is not how consumer electronics work. 
If your statements have any connection to reality, you can get your millions with a little effort at court. Till then, have fun declaring XXX and YYY a scam or else


----------



## Brko

1devomer said:


> 1/*It is a fact* that companies have agreement between them, they don't like to share these agreements, being competitor or not!


Only valid agreement in United States is that you cannot have monopoly. You cannot kill one another US-based company and be only one. AMD was below 1% in 2016 and I know croatian farmers who make more money than AMD in 2016. Stock value was 1,9 USD. And yet again, Intel did not kill/or buy them because law forbid that. Everything else is pure speculation.



> 2/AMD did record sales of EYPC cpu, not ryzen cpu, some ryzen have been on the shelves from some *long time now due to the price*!


And? As said, when Intel gave you a discount on its CPUs? I remember launching i7 6700K and I wanted to buy more than a year old i7 4790K. Price went 15% UP on that CPU.
Ryzens are selling around MSRP. Prices of Zen2 and Zen3 year ago soared up by greedy retailers, not by AMD.



> 3/No it is not normal having a such grow, aside if you use anti-consumer practices, *again as a fact*, and silicon manufacturing is not eco-friendly neither!!!


This is a lame excuse not to go further in this argument. You are on wrong forum if you wanna discuss eco-friendly stuff.



> 4/It is a valid argument, yours in on the other hand is not since R&D is a false argument, the core design uses IP that AMD leverage from tens of years, not 2 months*.
> R&D is not an excuse for hiking the prices, but is it the excuse brought by fanboys to defend AMD usually!!!!!*




OK, now I know that you never worked in any kind of R&D. You have now expose yourself. You have no clue about hardware nor you are competent to discuss about this matter and I am very sorry to spent my sunday time talking with you.



> 5/It is a terrible idea if you have plenty of money, not all share the same wealth and a lot are really happy to get decent computing performance for cheap!!!
> 
> 6/I will not and never forgot the lower bin cpu sold during the 2nd and 3rd gen ryzen launch and the scam of the bike, AMD literally scammed some users with the product the company sold!
> 
> 7/Once again, dunno where you live but a cheap B550 is actually not so cheap, for what they deliver, a B550 Toma is 150e, B550 Bazzo is 110e, the B550 Mortar is 110e.
> I can find some second hand high end X470 board for lower, and they often offer better features than the_ "cheap"_ entry-level ones.
> 
> AMD scammed its consumers, you can try to take the narrative where you want, but if you sell a faulty cpu to your customer, to be able to sell your highly binned EPYC to Google, you are in fact a scammer!


Goodbye sir. I welcome you on my ignore list so please do not waste time to reply me. Best regards.


----------



## 1devomer

Denvys5 said:


> Go to court, get your free money.
> That is not how consumer electronics work.
> If your statements have any connection to reality, you can get your millions with a little effort at court. Till then, have fun declaring XXX and YYY a scam or else


You are just trying to diminish the facts.

It is extremely hard to get big corps under the lens of the law, and you are being disrespectful to all the people that have legal battle with big corps and struggle to get their rights preserved.

Do i need to cite the Activision ongoing investigation, the one for loot box on EA, or the other scummy practices at Ubis$aft, to make a point.

Easier just to be disrespectful than to take accountable who needs to be!


----------



## 1devomer

Brko said:


> Only valid agreement in United States is that you cannot have monopoly. You cannot kill one another US-based company and be only one. AMD was below 1% in 2016 and I know croatian farmers who make more money than AMD in 2016. Stock value was 1,9 USD. And yet again, Intel did not kill/or buy them because law forbid that. Everything else is pure speculation.
> 
> 
> 
> And? As said, when Intel gave you a discount on its CPUs? I remember launching i7 6700K and I wanted to buy more than a year old i7 4790K. Price went 15% UP on that CPU.
> Ryzens are selling around MSRP. Prices of Zen2 and Zen3 year ago soared up by greedy retailers, not by AMD.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a lame excuse not to go further in this argument. You are on wrong forum if you wanna discuss eco-friendly stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, now I know that you never worked in any kind of R&D. You have now expose yourself. You have no clue about hardware nor you are competent to discuss about this matter and I am very sorry to spent my sunday time talking with you.
> 
> 
> 
> Goodbye sir. I welcome you on my ignore list so please do not waste time to reply me. Best regards.


Yeah, wanna discuss the AMD lies about bios lock implemented to lock the X370 support, and the scummy Influencers backing AMD for money.

My guess is, you are putting yourself on an ignored list, *and i hope the next time you buy an AMD cpu, you will be victim of the same struggle some here had.*
Just to get a high end 700e cpu, working as it should!!!

And i'm not replying to you, who cares who you are!
I'm leaving a better view to the readers, instead of the narrative that you are trying to push through!!!!


----------



## Conker1970

WHAT ASUS A320 gets support yet still none for our C6H how scummy can u get now ASUS/AMD ?(I blame AMD personally!)


----------



## roco_smith

we cant deny that the new Ryzen 5000 cpu line up are still powerful cpu , specially 
the 5900X and the 5950X . X570 motherboard are much cheaper than a year ago since the refresh version of the X570S motherboard. For me I think is time to retire my CH6E and upgrade to the X570 ,maybe I will go ahead with a second hand CH8 wifi or even so the Dark version . I'm disappointment with the lack of Support from Asus for the X370 line up but I really like some of the features Asus board offer like Biosflash back , Bios setting ,xtra setting for overclock good vrm .With my CH6E I missing some good features of the X570 chipset like Pcie4 .


----------



## xzamples

Alder Lake, here we come


----------



## Neoony

Nothing Matters said:


> Has anyone tried the latest version of AMD chipset drivers (3.10.22.706)? I couldn't find it on AMD official site, it presents only in Asus support:
> ROG CROSSHAIR VI EXTREME | ROG Crosshair | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global


most likely those are the latest AMD chipset drivers, minus the stuff not for this motherboard, plus some bloatware

hmm I see the sizes are now different than it used to be
hopefully less bloat now 









It seems the size is now more like the AMD chipset
maybe they got tired of adding it 

but most likely if you got the latest AMD chipset, thats all you need
ASUS just releases chipset drivers specific for the MB after AMD does
But thats about it


----------



## Neoony

well ok, maybe its not true in this case
The power plan version seems indeed different in ASUS chipset
Some other stuff is newer version too

But usually there was no difference in the past










Weird 
Looks like AMD is late this time


----------



## Conker1970

I wrote to ASUS asking about why C6H isnt getting Zen 3 and a A320 is..

Intresting answer here...

AMD has not authorized the 300 chipsets for Ryzen 5xxx CPUs. However, I have forwarded your request to our headquarters in Taiwan, what exactly the technical reason is, why a use is not possible.

Kind regards,
Thorsten Koep
Asus Customer Service
Asus Technical Support Site: http://support.asus.com
By sending emails to ASUS, you agree that ASUS may collect your email address, name of email account and 

I think ASUS wants to but cant!


----------



## Pilotasso

...or they feel the backlash and want to blame AMD for it. Right now Intel is claiming back gaming crown at the same time AMD shoots itself in the foot by sandbagging an easy upgrade and further loose potential sales. What a marketing strategy flop. Its totally possible but regardless what the answer is, it was a lost opportunity.


----------



## 1devomer

Pilotasso said:


> ...or they feel the backlash and want to blame AMD for it. Right now Intel is claiming back gaming crown at the same time AMD shoots itself in the foot by sandbagging an easy upgrade and further loose potential sales. What a marketing strategy flop. Its totally possible but regardless what the answer is, it was a lost opportunity.


In any case, the whole story does not come from a genuine willingness, to provide support and access to Ryzen 5K, to the old users.
Nothing happened in the last months, that would explain such user-friendly willingness.

So independently to what happen in the future, i would be careful going now on, regarding the AMD cpu binning.
Since AMD touted yet once again, as i have pointed out previously, new EPYC industry contracts for datacenters, cloud providers and whatnot.

In retrospect wise advice, one should always keep an eye on the AMD chiplet binning spinning wheel.


----------



## Conker1970

def a flop cause i personally think and myself thinking about it going to Alder Lake... Just waiting to see what else comes out baulking at the cost right now tbh


Still at least got asn answer and cantg wait to see what reply (if any ) i get !


----------



## xzamples

AMD fanboys on Reddit and Twitter are saying that the X370 has issues which is why every motherboard in the AM4 lineup is getting AGESA updates but X370 isn't... which makes no total sense, I hate fanboyism!


----------



## jamarinas

xzamples said:


> AMD fanboys on Reddit and Twitter are saying that the X370 has issues which is why every motherboard in the AM4 lineup is getting AGESA updates but X370 isn't... which makes no total sense, I hate fanboyism!


Link to the reddit?


----------



## xzamples

jamarinas said:


> Link to the reddit?




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/qqtlhq


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/qp3287


----------



## jamarinas

xzamples said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/qqtlhq
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/qp3287


Well, I'm not buying the reason that A320 is almost the same as the A520 and a B/X3xx back port is harder. Remember that one A320 labelled board from Gigabyte has a B350 chip and it gained Zen 3 support. I think the S2H V2 one.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

I truly wonder what the numbers are? I mean how many supposedly now unsupported boards (X370 as example and others) are in the wild still? With COVID and the chip shortage and GPU issues etc. you'd think that AMD would green light all of those boards because they'd make a quick killing on everyone that would jump to a 5000 series chips. I'm on a 3950x and I'd be more than happy to go to 5950x considering the types of performance gains seen when going from 1800x to 3950x. You'd think they'd just do it as a show of faith. Make it entirely up to the mobo manufactures to complete the process or at least put the blame over to them. I mean really how hard can it be to add the support for the latest AGESA and 5000 series chips for a motherboard manufacturer and say remove those chips that are no longer supported by say Windows 11. They at least added the support for the OS. Again I think everyone just keeps beating that dead horse that is never going to come alive. I don't think I'm building a new system or upgrading this one past where it is. I'll just wait for next gen of everything is released (DDR5, PCIE-Gen 5, AMD 6000 series or V3D chips, Whatever series the GPU become).


----------



## shemuru

shemuru said:


> What is there, another hope for support?
> Cool if not for the bugs of this mobo, such as double postcode, sleepy bug, noise fans on my Turing GPU at boot.
> I'm tired of this, _so i'll move on B550 taichi☯. _


Thank you all for company and great thread.
_"DoubleStart" Hero go as a gift to musician friend, Ryzen will be much better at work with VST than his old Phenom. _


----------



## Conker1970

Not happy that reddit post is a copy of my post here sorry...


----------



## csf22able

jamarinas said:


> Well, I'm not buying the reason that A320 is almost the same as the A520


x370 is even more same comparing to x470 😁


----------



## FlapsInTheNight

Time to get stocks from the Intel while it is around 50e. Intel will eat AMD from 2022 to near future.

AMD is trying to be a market leader and is trying to play in that role. Sadly they are not in that league as the Intel, when big boys starts to rumble.
Intel is a big boat, it turns slowly and got surprised. But when turned...AMD is back to where it was about five years ago (without us, enthusiasts).

I am expecting to get a free new Intel CPU, when those stocks hit about 75e (late 2022 or even earlier), from the profits (minus taxes).

Until that, I am happy with my C6H X370 and 1700X, but would buy 16 core 5000-series CPU if those would run on this motherboard, thought.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

FlapsInTheNight said:


> Time to get stocks from the Intel while it is around 50e. Intel will eat AMD from 2022 to near future.
> 
> AMD is trying to be a market leader and is trying to play in that role. Sadly they are not in that league as the Intel, when big boys starts to rumble.
> Intel is a big boat, it turns slowly and got surprised. But when turned...AMD is back to where it was about five years ago (without us, enthusiasts).
> 
> I am expecting to get a free new Intel CPU, when those stocks hit about 75e (late 2022 or even earlier), from the profits (minus taxes).
> 
> Until that, I am happy with my C6H X370 and 1700X, but would buy 16 core 5000-series CPU if those would run on this motherboard, thought.


Just get the 3950x you'd be pleasantly surprised at the difference. I went from 1800x to 3950x and WOW. That way you'll still be good with this board for at least another 3-5 years and I'm not kidding.


----------



## 97pedro

I find it so funny that everyone complains that a x370 board isn't compatible with 5000 series and that they are going Intel, when Intel released Z590 early this year and little over half year after that motherboard is dead and isn't compatible with next gen CPUs.
Also, a 3950x is such a power house of a CPU, why would you need a 5000 series.

I own both a Crosshair vi hero with a 3800x and a Crosshair vii hero with a 5800x, yes, the 5800x can get more fps in games.

With a 3080ti EVGA FtW3 ultra OC, shadow of the tomb raider whitch is a worse case scenario for 3000 series I get 159fps average with 3800x and 172fps with 5800x.
We are talking about a 7.5% improvement here. Also at 1080p.

Any other game, AC Valhalla and Odyssey the difference is at around 2%. Only CS Go is way better on 5000 series. But we are talking 650fps vs 800fps at a 1280x960 res.

3800x @4.6ghz using 32gb 3800mhz 16-17-15-28 b die dual rank.

5800x @4.8ghz using 32gb 3800mhz 14-17-15-28 b die dual rank.

Everything with super tuned sub timings with a 280 TRFC.

3000 series heavily tuned rocks.

Sorry for the long post


----------



## mito1172

roco_smith said:


> if I were the marketing manager of AMD I will step back and release a full Bios support for the X370 platform in order to keep all my X370 costumers and avoid to buy the new Intel Platform. And I still can win because this costumers can also upgrade to the 5600x ,5800x,5900x or even the 5950X . Common AMD during war time you have to use all the weapons and strategy to win not only a battle ,also the war.


Do you think AMD has the brain to think about this? If he had a brain he wouldn't have done that anyway.


----------



## Conker1970

97pedro said:


> I find it so funny that everyone complains that a x370 board isn't compatible with 5000 series and that they are going Intel, when Intel released Z590 early this year and little over half year after that motherboard is dead and isn't compatible with next gen CPUs.
> Also, a 3950x is such a power house of a CPU, why would you need a 5000 series.
> 
> I own both a Crosshair vi hero with a 3800x and a Crosshair vii hero with a 5800x, yes, the 5800x can get more fps in games.
> 
> With a 3080ti EVGA FtW3 ultra OC, shadow of the tomb raider whitch is a worse case scenario for 3000 series I get 159fps average with 3800x and 172fps with 5800x.
> We are talking about a 7.5% improvement here. Also at 1080p.
> 
> Any other game, AC Valhalla and Odyssey the difference is at around 2%. Only CS Go is way better on 5000 series. But we are talking 650fps vs 800fps at a 1280x960 res.
> 
> 3800x @4.6ghz using 32gb 3800mhz 16-17-15-28 b die dual rank.
> 
> 5800x @4.8ghz using 32gb 3800mhz 14-17-15-28 b die dual rank.
> 
> Everything with super tuned sub timings with a 280 TRFC.
> 
> 3000 series heavily tuned rocks.
> 
> Sorry for the long post


well if u have a crappy Ryzen 5 3600 thats pretty untunable (it wont even reach 4.2 GHz with all core without bluescreens) u do look elsewhere would love to pop a Ryzen 5 5600x or 5 5800x
on my board a Ryzen 7 3900x is simply too expensive may as well get a new board + Intel 12600k then....


----------



## MasterGamma12

Conker1970 said:


> well if u have a crappy Ryzen 5 3600 thats pretty untunable (it wont even reach 4.2 GHz with all core without bluescreens) u do look elsewhere would love to pop a Ryzen 5 5600x or 5 5800x
> on my board a Ryzen 7 3900x is simply too expensive may as well get a new board + Intel 12600k then....


Hell I had a 3600 in my Crosshair VI Hero before the 5600x and the whole reason I did it was because for some things, Zen 3's a whole lot faster than Zen 2.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

Add in another reason to say goodbye to your X370.  Your Ryzen-based Windows 11 PCs could be snappier with new StoreMI 2.1.0.205


----------



## digitalfrost

roco_smith said:


> if I were the marketing manager of AMD I will step back and release a full Bios support for the X370 platform in order to keep all my X370 costumers and avoid to buy the new Intel Platform. And I still can win because this costumers can also upgrade to the 5600x ,5800x,5900x or even the 5950X . Common AMD during war time you have to use all the weapons and strategy to win not only a battle ,also the war.


Absolutely correct. I upgraded to a 3900X last year (from a 1800X) and now with the new Intel platform I am comparing boards again. Intel is a bit more expensive to get, but I also get a lot more singlecore performance for gaming and it would be something new to play around with. Having to replace both board+CPU to upgrade to Ryzen 5000 makes it unattractive for me. If I could've bought Rzyen 5000 instead of 3000 when upgrading, I wouldn't even be thinking about upgrading now.


----------



## mito1172

digitalfrost said:


> Absolutely correct. I upgraded to a 3900X last year (from a 1800X) and now with the new Intel platform I am comparing boards again. Intel is a bit more expensive to get, but I also get a lot more singlecore performance for gaming and it would be something new to play around with. Having to replace both board+CPU to upgrade to Ryzen 5000 makes it unattractive for me. If I could've bought Rzyen 5000 instead of 3000 when upgrading, I wouldn't even be thinking about upgrading now.


That's why I don't buy the 5000 series. I've been buying amd for 20 years, but after amd did this, i can switch to intel.


----------



## FlapsInTheNight

Cellar Dweller said:


> Just get the 3950x you'd be pleasantly surprised at the difference. I went from 1800x to 3950x and WOW. That way you'll still be good with this board for at least another 3-5 years and I'm not kidding.


3950X is also on my list, like even used 3700X (with 65W TDP), but knowing that 5950X would be the CPU to max my motherboard out, it would be a perfect choice. 
This comparison might be odd, but would you rather buy Golf GTI (+200hp) than Golf TDI (+100hp) if you had the money to get any of those?


----------



## SJones

So after months of thinking about it I decided to go for a 5950x, got one coming in the post and should be with me soon.

This was the day before I read Asus had released their a320 bios to support 5xxx cpu

I have 2 questions, one more speculative than the other.
1. What are the chances that either Asus will release a X370 bios or a modder will get 5xxx series now working on these boards?

2.if I'm looking for a second hand motherboard that can support the 5950x what is a reasonable board to get for a decent price?


----------



## jamarinas

SJones said:


> So after months of thinking about it I decided to go for a 5950x, got one coming in the post and should be with me soon.
> 
> This was the day before I read Asus had released their a320 bios to support 5xxx cpu
> 
> I have 2 questions, one more speculative than the other.
> 1. What are the chances that either Asus will release a X370 bios or a modder will get 5xxx series now working on these boards?
> 
> 2.if I'm looking for a second hand motherboard that can support the 5950x what is a reasonable board to get for a decent price?


1.
The modder has to have the required keys to compile the agesa (I think).

As for AMD giving the green light? Hoping for intel to catchup sales on their 12th gen. 

2. 
I'm using a Strix B450F-II. Pretty good vrms (compared to the old one) for the price.


----------



## The Stilt

jamarinas said:


> 1.
> The modder has to have the required keys to compile the agesa (I think).


No "keys" required to modify or to compile the bios.
Compiling from the scratch or modifying outside of the firmware stack will obviously require access to both, to AGESA itself and to the board specific project (ODM proprietary).

The firmware stack itself cannot be modified, since at least most of the firmwares are RSA2048-4096 (?) encrypted and getting decrypted by the PSP.


----------



## Senniha

The Stilt said:


> No "keys" required to modify or to compile the bios.
> Compiling from the scratch or modifying outside of the firmware stack will obviously require access to both, to AGESA itself and to the board specific project (ODM proprietary).
> 
> The firmware stack itself cannot be modified, since at least most of the firmwares are RSA2048-4096 (?) encrypted and getting decrypted by the PSP.


Any idea why on taichi x370 bios leak 6.62 were are having issues with whea errors above 3200/1600 IF?Your flashmod works fine as i last tested with x470 taichi 4.76 on Zen+ is working perfect.On Zen3 i have 4D error not booting.


----------



## 1devomer

The Stilt said:


> No "keys" required to modify or to compile the bios.
> Compiling from the scratch or modifying outside of the firmware stack will obviously require access to both, to AGESA itself and to the board specific project (ODM proprietary).
> 
> The firmware stack itself cannot be modified, since at least most of the firmwares are RSA2048-4096 (?) encrypted and getting decrypted by the PSP.


Not sure about how much you can be trusted, to be honest, knowing you work at Asus.

Since in this old 36C3 talk about the PSP, researchers were able to mod the AGESA, stuff that have been already patched, i'm pretty sure.

So not sure how much your post can be trusted, outside support and bug request for Asus products.


----------



## The Stilt

1devomer said:


> Not sure about how much you can be trusted, to be honest, knowing you work at Asus.
> 
> Since in this 36C3 talk, researchers were able to mod the AGESA, stuff that have been already patched i'm pretty sure.
> 
> So not sure how much your post can be trusted, outside support and bug request support.


I don't work for ASUS, never have?
What are you talking about?


----------



## 1devomer

The Stilt said:


> I don't work for ASUS, never have?
> What are you talking about?


My bad, sincere apologies.
I thought you were associated with Asus in some way, either for product development or for product testing.

Apologies again if it is not the case, but often i have the feeling you are avoiding to share some precise information.


----------



## Senniha

Cellar Dweller said:


> Add in another reason to say goodbye to your X370.  Your Ryzen-based Windows 11 PCs could be snappier with new StoreMI 2.1.0.205


I have bought fuzedrive 2 years ago.I had many times problem losing my games as was paired with ssd 128 gb and 4tb HDD.My windows are on separate SSD.It helps small games to load faster but after time getting evolve many apps and games it gets slow.The best wa is to get 1TB nvmie ssd for games and load your 2-3 favourite games.


----------



## terranx

SJones said:


> 2.if I'm looking for a second hand motherboard that can support the 5950x what is a reasonable board to get for a decent price?


Hunt around on eBay a bit. I got a Crosshair VII for less than what I ended up selling my VI for.

If I was buying new, I'd probably go with one of the higher end B550 boards. The good X570 boards are priced too high.



The Stilt said:


> I don't work for ASUS, never have?
> What are you talking about?


Their bioses make references to various tweaks provided by you. I think that makes most assume you have some sort of relationship with them.


----------



## Brko

mito1172 said:


> That's why I don't buy the 5000 series. I've been buying amd for 20 years, but after amd did this, i can switch to intel.


Buy what from Intel? This Alder Lake CPU which will last 1 year until Raptor Lake which you cannot use on MBO that you currently buy for AL?
And if you go with eg i7 or i9, what cooling you have for it?

Buying AL i OK if you have platform from 2017 or older, both Intel or AMD. But ih you have Zen2 or Zen3, making an upgrade from it to AL is, personally, non-logic move. You need to spend 500+ eur to have peace of mind that you went from bad AMD to worse Intel in terms of how those companies treat its customers.

Performance wise, you will get higher numbers in benchmarks. In RL apps if you are not making money on your home PC system, you will get just a hole in your budget 

But if money is not the problem, as wasn't in my case when l change C6H for B550-F, than go for Alder Lake.


----------



## 1devomer

Brko said:


> Buy what from Intel? This Alder Lake CPU which will last 1 year until Raptor Lake which you cannot use on MBO that you currently buy for AL?
> And if you go with eg i7 or i9, what cooling you have for it?


Z690 DDR4/DDR5 will be supporting the 13th Gen Intel cpu, as it always has been.
You get out 2 generations of cpu, for each Intel chipset platform!
And you will likely use the same cooler anyone would use, when it comes to cool an Intel, AMD high-end cpu.


----------



## The Stilt

terranx said:


> Their bioses make references to various tweaks provided by you. I think that makes most assume you have some sort of relationship with them.


Sure.
As I've stated several times before: ROG Crosshair VI overclocking thread


----------



## oile

How good were the old days when we had Elmor and Stilt hanging over here.
I bought this mobo over the x370 taichi I had because I thought we would always have had them as reference over here with infinite experimenting.
Feeling sad


----------



## MasterGamma12

Looks like my C6H is starting to go bad, board's now randomly shutting off. It did it a few times before I crossflashed it but before I crossflashed it, it went a way. Now it's coming back.

I do wonder if a PCIe Riser could cause that though?


----------



## mito1172

Brko said:


> Buy what from Intel? This Alder Lake CPU which will last 1 year until Raptor Lake which you cannot use on MBO that you currently buy for AL?
> And if you go with eg i7 or i9, what cooling you have for it?
> 
> Buying AL i OK if you have platform from 2017 or older, both Intel or AMD. But ih you have Zen2 or Zen3, making an upgrade from it to AL is, personally, non-logic move. You need to spend 500+ eur to have peace of mind that you went from bad AMD to worse Intel in terms of how those companies treat its customers.
> 
> Performance wise, you will get higher numbers in benchmarks. In RL apps if you are not making money on your home PC system, you will get just a hole in your budget
> 
> But if money is not the problem, as wasn't in my case when l change C6H for B550-F, than go for Alder Lake.


I haven't bought anything yet and my processor is 1800x. I am very angry with amd and asus. Why was a320 supported, not c6h? c6h's vrm is no worse than a320. amd and asus are officially mocking c6h owners.


----------



## mito1172

The Stilt said:


> Lying about what?
> 
> A decision not to waste the limited resources on some ancient platform is not a lie, its a decision?


yes the a320 is a very new card and well worth the time. but not worth for c6h. I wonder what would you say to that?


----------



## MasterGamma12

Would a Year 16 Week 33 X370 chip make my board a launch one?

Also, I don't think the Crosshair VI Hero's at fault, I tried a B450i Strix board I have with my 5600x and it gave me a bsod after 30 minutes.

I̶'̶m̶ ̶n̶o̶w̶ ̶t̶h̶i̶n̶k̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶t̶h̶a̶t̶ ̶W̶i̶n̶d̶o̶w̶s̶ ̶1̶1̶ ̶b̶r̶o̶k̶e̶ ̶i̶t̶s̶e̶l̶f̶.̶ Windows definitely broke itself. Gotta reinstall


----------



## xzamples

Brko said:


> Buy what from Intel? This Alder Lake CPU which will last 1 year until Raptor Lake which you cannot use on MBO that you currently buy for AL?
> And if you go with eg i7 or i9, what cooling you have for it?
> 
> Buying AL i OK if you have platform from 2017 or older, both Intel or AMD. But ih you have Zen2 or Zen3, making an upgrade from it to AL is, personally, non-logic move. You need to spend 500+ eur to have peace of mind that you went from bad AMD to worse Intel in terms of how those companies treat its customers.
> 
> Performance wise, you will get higher numbers in benchmarks. In RL apps if you are not making money on your home PC system, you will get just a hole in your budget
> 
> But if money is not the problem, as wasn't in my case when l change C6H for B550-F, than go for Alder Lake.


Nobody knows 100% if you're going to need a new motherboard for Rocket Lake, and it was actually rumored that Raptor Lake will use LGA 1700 anyway... Google it

3DCenter.org on Twitter: "Intel Desktop CPU Roadmap 2021-2025, based on some preliminary data and latest leaks https://t.co/9ZtmSVyIvY https://t.co/FVp7f2Zvsl" / Twitter

Besides the r5 5600x it doesn't make sense to buy ryzen over alder lake Logical Increments PC Buying Guide

Alder Lake beats Ryzen in most metrics, and who says an Alder Lake system costs more than a Ryzen system? it all depends on where you live, sales, etc. and the only part that would cost more would be the motherboard, $50+ more for an LGA 1700 motherboard compared to the AMD motherboard but the i5 10c/16t is better than a R5 6c/12t


----------



## Conker1970

fing AMD and ASUS

Here ist the answer about the A320 update



today i got an answer from Taiwan. There will be no update für this CPU.

_"After confirmed with BU, this model won't support AMD 5000 CPU any more, because this model already EOL's for some time.
For A320, BU explained that different series MB would have different scenarios, and the EOL time also different."_


PLEASE no copying to reddit!(i posted the answer as my post this time)

After this BS im going to Alder Lake next year....


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Conker1970 said:


> fing AMD and ASUS
> 
> Here ist the answer about the A320 update
> 
> 
> 
> today i got an answer from Taiwan. There will be no update für this CPU.
> 
> _"After confirmed with BU, this model won't support AMD 5000 CPU any more, because this model already EOL's for some time.
> For A320, BU explained that different series MB would have different scenarios, and the EOL time also different."_
> 
> 
> PLEASE no copying to reddit!(i posted the answer as my post this time)
> 
> After this BS im going to Alder Lake next year....



Well, fvck that shiet.

That makes no sense. No 300 series chipsets would be supported according to AMD, but A320 having a later EOL date is enough for it to break that rule and get supported, not only by ASUS but also by Gigabyte?

This is so fvcked up.


Be right back guys, I'll go dump my C6H at the nearest dumpster and get a shiny new A320 board with a second hand 5000 series CPU. It was nice talking to you all. /s


----------



## Conker1970

this is more than messed up. I worte back saying how bad this is and not buying AMD anymore lol


----------



## SJones

I just got myself a refurbished asrock x470 for the 5950x from a reputable company for a decent price, doubt I'll ever go Asus again - yeh AMD didn't say they would ever support this cpu on this board, but with them being a top brand I would of thought they would of gone the way of the other brands and mad a beta before it all got shut down


----------



## XLNT1337

Well...they are still selling A320 boards new whereas there is no X370, X470 or B350 boards to be found here. Guess it kinda makes sense... we are just ****ed by AMD. I suspect they forgot to blacklist A320 in new agesas or the ODMs told them not to.

Either way. **** this ****! Atleast we got the crossflash option  if I could buy f*cking DDR5 Ram right now I'd be going Z690


----------



## Conker1970

DDR4 is good too....


----------



## digitalfrost

Well guys. I had a lot of fun with this board, but I just ordered an MSI board with Alder Lake CPU. I don't really need it, but I'm so bored.


----------



## roco_smith

You can also buy a second hand X570 boards , I see a lot of Aorus X570 Master for around 210.00 /240.00 on Ebay, there is also a Godlike for 480.00 used . Amazon have the Crossair X570S Dark for 380.00 .
On the other hand I canceled my order of the 5950X , stick for a while with my 3900X .I will wait until AMD release the refresh version of Ryzen 5000. I can hold to the end of 2022 when AMD release the AM5 chipset and Intel the Raptor lake , DDR5 will be more stable and cheaper and I think will be the right time for me and others to do a big upgrade . Both platform will delivery stoning perfomance


----------



## MarcusTaz

csf22able said:


> yes , try AFUWINGUI 5.12 with option *Do Not Check ROM ID*. Block Options: Main bios image, boot block, nvram
> also try console command
> AFUWINx64 asus.rom /P /B /N /X /RLC:E
> in case of same error turn off Read/Write Protect in BIOS options before flash
> 
> 
> no


Hello @csf22able just getting around to trying this today, been extremely busy with work and just shelved it. So following your instructions yields error with both platforms, the windows exe and CMD in windows.

AFUWINGUI.exe *4- Error ROM File ROMID is NOT compatible with existing ROMID* (this is with "Do Not Check ROM ID" checked or unchecked)


AFUWINx64 asus.rom /P /B /N /X /RLC:E Gives me *18 ERROR Secure Rom Flash Verify Fail*


Still hoping you can help me! Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## csf22able

MarcusTaz said:


> AFUWINGUI.exe *4- Error ROM File ROMID is NOT compatible with existing ROMID* (this is with "Do Not Check ROM ID" checked or unchecked)
> AFUWINx64 asus.rom /P /B /N /X /RLC:E Gives me *18 ERROR Secure Rom Flash Verify Fail*


try with original CAP-file without unpacking by UEFItool and check if Asrock bios have write protection option


----------



## terranx

The Stilt said:


> Sure.
> As I've stated several times before: ROG Crosshair VI overclocking thread


Ok, so you're not technically employed by them, but you exclusively use their motherboards and they give them to you for free. I think it's fair for everyone else to assume you're far from an unbiased individual.

I mean at the end of the day I don't really give a crap, I've moved on from this board and am just annoyed with both AMD and Asus. Not even about the money. If they just straight up admitted that they're dropping support as a purely business move and not out of any technical considerations, I'd probably have a little more respect for them. Lies just piss me off.

When it comes time for the next round of upgrades I'll probably avoid Asus, and probably go Intel if they manage to retain the performance crown (though their lack of ECC support is problematic).


----------



## The Stilt

terranx said:


> Ok, so you're not technically employed by them, but you exclusively use their motherboards and they give them to you for free. I think it's fair for everyone else to assume you're far from an unbiased individual.
> 
> I mean at the end of the day I don't really give a crap, I've moved on from this board and am just annoyed with both AMD and Asus. Not even about the money. If they just straight up admitted that they're dropping support as a purely business move and not out of any technical considerations, I'd probably have a little more respect for them. Lies just piss me off.
> 
> When it comes time for the next round of upgrades I'll probably avoid Asus, and probably go Intel if they manage to retain the performance crown (though their lack of ECC support is problematic).


My situation with ASUS isn't really any different compared to any of the other manufacturers. The only real difference is, that ASUS has and has had great people working for it. People who are easy to work with and who both inspire and can be inspired. I cannot say the same about ANY of the other manufacturers, as sad as it may sound.

When it comes down to my personal preferences as the favorite brand manufacturing computer hardware, in the vast majority of cases it is, surprise surprise: ASUS.
That wasn't any different back in the day when I paid for the hardware like everyone else. And even as of today, I still purchase ASUS products regular basis, like everyone-and-their-mother.

In July I purchased a ASUS 3080 Ti for the full price, from a random retailer and today I purchased a ASUS ZenFone 8, again for the full price, from a random retailer I have no association whatsoever to. 

At the same time thou, I do have products from other manufacturers available as well.
However, for whatever reason I do not promote or otherwise praise those products, unless I genuinely like them and think that other people should also get to know about them.
If I did, then I'd be exclusively at MSI X570 GODLIKE thread promoting it, since it is the most expensive AM4 motherboard there is and I didn't pay anything for it either.

Sure, I got what you meant but this **** is getting tiresome.


----------



## Conker1970

Tbh im not angry at Asus (dissapointed) but more towards AMD.. Of course they can do a BIOS for a X370 just its generated a lot of bad will to 1st Gen Ryzen users


----------



## MarcusTaz

csf22able said:


> try with original CAP-file without unpacking by UEFItool and check if Asrock bios have write protection option


I tried both, original CAP and converting to ROM... Same issue, nothing worked BUT ALAS SUCCESS!!!

Found this nifty program on this site:









[Guide] How to flash a modded AMI UEFI BIOS


Since SoniX has presented his wonderful UBU tool (look >here<) it has become very easy to modify any UEFI mode mainboard BIOS regarding their included Option ROM and EFI modules. Unfortunately the real risky part of the BIOS modding operation begins, when the user is going to flash the modded...




www.win-raid.com





Scroll down to this

*Annex:
How to dump the BIOS Region and to flash a modded AMI UEFI BIOS
by using the Flashrom tool* 


FlashROM was the ticket in getting it flashed back to ASUS official bios!

Thank you for helping me @csf22able


----------



## 1devomer

Conker1970 said:


> Tbh im not angry at Asus (dissapointed) but more towards AMD.. Of course they can do a BIOS for a X370 just its generated a lot of bad will to 1st Gen Ryzen users


Personally i'm very angry toward Asus, for not porting some really important options, as the_ per CCX overclocking_, to X370!
Asus and AMD knew that there were a lot of badly binned cpu around, especially at 3K launch.
And they both didn't ease the quality of life of user, porting some useful options to X370!

And as you saw, when i flashed the X470-F on my X370-F, the X470-F bios options were working as they should, on the X370 motherboard.
Which mean that both actively throttled the X370 bios, to push the users to get a new motherboard, even if some of these bios option, are the core of the Ryzen platform!
I would not have been so extremely disappointed, if i had at least healthy tools, to be able to manage decently, my badly binned R5 3600.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

1devomer said:


> *Personally i'm very angry toward Asus, for not porting some really important options, as the per CCX overclocking, to X370!*
> Asus and AMD knew that there were a lot of badly binned cpu around, especially at 3K launch.
> And they both didn't ease the quality of life of user, porting some useful options to X370!
> 
> And as you saw, when i flashed the X470-F on my X370-F, the X470-F bios options were working as they should, on the X370 motherboard.
> Which mean that both actively throttled the X370 bios, to push the users to get a new motherboard, even if some of these bios option, are the core of the Ryzen platform!
> I would not have been so extremely disappointed, if i had at least healthy tools, to be able to manage decently my badly binned R5 3600.


The C6H got per CCX overclocking, PBO Fmax enhancer.

What you're saying doesn't apply to the C6H. If you don't see these options then upgrade to the latest BIOS.


----------



## 1devomer

Dr. Vodka said:


> The C6H got per CCX overclocking, PBO Fmax enhancer.
> 
> What you're saying doesn't apply to the C6H. If you don't see these options then upgrade to the latest BIOS.


But it applies to the X370-F.
The X470-F have the option, but it is lacking, even on the latest X370-F bios. 😢
And the option is indeed working on the X370-F, which is identical to the X470-F.

Edit: @*roco_smith*
Yep, that was my main source of irritation, and that's why i tried the bios mods, 5k support was not my main issue, sincerely.


----------



## roco_smith

1devomer said:


> Personally i'm very angry toward Asus, for not porting some really important options, as the_ per CCX overclocking_, to X370!
> Asus and AMD knew that there were a lot of badly binned cpu around, especially at 3K launch.
> And they both didn't ease the quality of life of user, porting some useful options to X370!
> 
> And as you saw, when i flashed the X470-F on my X370-F, the X470-F bios options were working as they should, on the X370 motherboard.
> Which mean that both actively throttled the X370 bios, to push the users to get a new motherboard, even if some of these bios option, are the core of the Ryzen platform!
> I would not have been so extremely disappointed, if i had at least healthy tools, to be able to manage decently, my badly binned R5 3600.


 really bro? I have the CCX overclock feature on my X370 Asus Crosshair VI Extreme and working flawless on Bios 7901 my 3900X is perfect at 44.00/43.00/43.00/42.00 ghz with just 1.28 v


----------



## shockGG

> I have an Asus A320M-K board. When the new BIOS with AGESA 1.2.0.3C for it was released, I thought I'd make use of that and replace my 2200G with a 5600G. It was only after I ordered it that checked the supported CPUs list, only Vermeer was there, Cezanne wasn't. Anyway, I updated the BIOS, inserted the CPU when it arrived and... nothing. Not even a beep. Just nothing. I checked the supported list again, now not even Vermeer is listed anymore. Checked other Asus A320 boards, Zen3 not listed there either.
> Then I ordered a A520M-K, inserted the 5600G and... six beeps over and over. Tried with the 2200G, saw the BIOS is too old for Cezanne, so I updated it and... success, the 5600G now works in the A520 board.
> Long story short, despite Asus A320 boards having AGESA 1.2.0.3C BIOSes, it looks like they do not support Zen3 CPUs. Anyone else tried?




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/qy63dj
Wonder if the block is actually still there, and Gigabyte/Asus didn't bother to actually try running the new CPUs before adding them to the supported list.


----------



## XLNT1337

How lazy lol


----------



## CWilliamL

1devomer said:


> But it applies to the X370-F.
> The X470-F have the option, but it is lacking, even on the latest X370-F bios. 😢
> And the option is indeed working on the X370-F, which is identical to the X470-F.
> 
> Edit: @*roco_smith*
> Yep, that was my main source of irritation, and that's why i tried the bios mods, 5k support was not my main issue, sincerely.


Hi bro, can you share how to flash x470-f bios to x370-f? 
I am using x370-f and I was wondering if it can use zen3 CPU after flashing to x470-f bios.


----------



## 1devomer

CWilliamL said:


> Hi bro, can you share how to flash x470-f bios to x370-f?
> I am using x370-f and I was wondering if it can use zen3 CPU after flashing to x470-f bios.


You would need a programmer to do that.
And the most annoying thing, is that you loose memory voltage control and the pci-e 16X becomes a pci-e 8X.
You can check the post here, if you want to test yourself.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

shockGG said:


> Wonder if the block is actually still there, and Gigabyte/Asus didn't bother to actually try running the new CPUs before adding them to the supported list.


Vermeer seems to run, Cezanne is the problem. Which is weird, because SMU checker does find Cezanne modules in there, along with its microcode according to MCextractor.

Whatever the reason, you can at least run 5xxx CPUs in these boards now.


----------



## Chrisw265

Hey guys, I have a C6E and currently have it flashed with the Asrock B450 Pro4 bios for Ryzen 5000 support, which for the most part has worked well over the last 6 months, but I realized yesterday the onboard bluetooth wasn't working.

Is there any bios I can flash onto it to gain support for the onboard wifi/bluetooth connections? I'm not wanting to buy a new board because I'm against creating e-waste for no good reason, and buying a new board/getting rid of what is otherwise a perfectly good board would create a good amount of waste


----------



## oile

[ASRock] A320 BIOS Update (11/23/2021).
A320M-DVS R4.0 BIOS-7.03.
A320M-HDV R4.0 7.03.
1. Support Renoir and Vermeer.
2. Remove BR CPU Support.


----------



## Conker1970

just proves how bad AMD and co are another crappy A320 Board gets support grrrrrrrr


----------



## XLNT1337

Chrisw265 said:


> Hey guys, I have a C6E and currently have it flashed with the Asrock B450 Pro4 bios for Ryzen 5000 support, which for the most part has worked well over the last 6 months, but I realized yesterday the onboard bluetooth wasn't working.
> 
> Is there any bios I can flash onto it to gain support for the onboard wifi/bluetooth connections? I'm not wanting to buy a new board because I'm against creating e-waste for no good reason, and buying a new board/getting rid of what is otherwise a perfectly good board would create a good amount of waste


I would buy a bluetooth dongle tbh. 5 Bucks and you're good. I think you are on the best bios rn.


----------



## MasterGamma12

Chrisw265 said:


> Hey guys, I have a C6E and currently have it flashed with the Asrock B450 Pro4 bios for Ryzen 5000 support, which for the most part has worked well over the last 6 months, but I realized yesterday the onboard bluetooth wasn't working.
> 
> Is there any bios I can flash onto it to gain support for the onboard wifi/bluetooth connections? I'm not wanting to buy a new board because I'm against creating e-waste for no good reason, and buying a new board/getting rid of what is otherwise a perfectly good board would create a good amount of waste


That's weird, Bluetooth works on my CF'ed C6H with an Intel 9260.


----------



## mito1172

Conker1970 said:


> just proves how bad AMD and co are another crappy A320 Board gets support grrrrrrrr


They tricked the c6h owners pretty well.


----------



## Chrisw265

MasterGamma12 said:


> That's weird, Bluetooth works on my CF'ed C6H with an Intel 9260.


I was just hoping to use the onboard bluetooth, but I'll do as XLNT suggested and get a cheap dongle I guess. Better than buying a new board 😪


----------



## MasterGamma12

Chrisw265 said:


> I was just hoping to use the onboard bluetooth, but I'll do as XLNT suggested and get a cheap dongle I guess. Better than buying a new board 😪


Does your wifi work, sounds like bluetooth might be connected to the cpu's usb controller. I'm not sure tbh as I don't have a C6E.


----------



## YoungChris

https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_ga-a320m-s2h-v2_t53a.zip


Has anyone tried crossflashing the bios from this board? It has a B350 chipset, despite being called an A320 board.


----------



## Conker1970

Given up on hoping for an upgrade for Zen3 for this board. Found a lovely B550 Auros Pro AX on Black Friday for 119€ in germany ordered it and can get like around 100€ for the C6H .... shame but want a ZEn3+ next year


----------



## 1devomer

Conker1970 said:


> Given up on hoping for an upgrade for Zen3 for this board. Found a lovely B550 Auros Pro AX on Black Friday for 119€ in germany ordered it and can get like around 100€ for the C6H .... shame but want a ZEn3+ next year


Not to be picky as usual, but AMD never mentioning releasing V-Cache on AM4.
Don't get me wrong, it is possible, it has been theorized a lot, BUT, there is no official roadmap that state a part with V-Cache on AM4, from AMD.

V-Cache is not a miracle, keep that in mind, from an engineering point of view, it has drawbacks.
Otherwise, everyone would have adopted this technique as speaking, a technique developed and accessible already from some time now.

Having a silicon cache tile on top of the existing cache, and a dummy silicon piece of the tile on the cores, will impair the thermal flow further, than it is today.
So, as far as it is understandable using this technique on EPYC parts, i don't see its true usefulness on consumers parts, where clocks and thermal are the main focus.
Remember, servers rooms are T° controlled, servers run a ton of 10K RPM fans if needed to cool everything, meanwhile people already complain about T° when using a 360 IAO.

Again, not saying V-Cache will not come on AM4, but neither AMD announced an/or confirmed its venue on AM4, so i'm still doubtful, personally.


----------



## Conker1970

Nooo i know but inoffically its coming to AM4 cause Am5 wont be ready yet and a 5800x is coming down fast was on offer for 339€ hardly more expensive than the 5600x here (289€)


----------



## 1devomer

Conker1970 said:


> Nooo i know but inoffically its coming to AM4 cause Am5 wont be ready yet and a 5800x is coming down fast was on offer for 339€ hardly more expensive than the 5600x here (289€)


I mean, the cost of AMD cpu have been horrible from some time now, on both Ryzen 3K and 5K.
AMD will still make money, even if not as much as now, if the cpu prices are cut heavily, keep that also in mind.


----------



## Conker1970

Banking on cheaper prices which will happen..... and the B550Aurous Pro AX for 119€ is a good price and has all the features i need much cheaper than a level entry Z690 board. Just sad the CH6 wont be getting Zen 3


----------



## 1devomer

Conker1970 said:


> Banking on cheaper prices which will happen..... and the B550Aurous Pro AX for 119€ is a good price and has all the features i need much cheaper than a level entry Z690 board. Just sad the CH6 wont be getting Zen 3


Yes i agree, everything regarding the computer consumer hardware and software market, is somehow messed up. 
We have to navigate through this, try to find good products at a decent price, which requires more efforts than what it usually needs nowadays.


----------



## Conker1970

AMD is raking it in especially with graphic cards. Its more a supply issue. Just glad that Intel has got something decent that will encourage more competition and decent prices 5800x is going for 349€ this week so a nice cut in price!


----------



## Dr. Vodka

So, Asrock released their A320 AGESA v1.2.0.3c BIOSes with Vermeer and Renoir support. For example, this is the A320M-HDV R4.0




























Cezanne is in there too (SMU+Microcode) as is in ASUS and Gigabyte boards, but as we all know from users reporting on their experience, it doesn't POST. It's probably locked just like X370 and B350 are locked with current AGESA v2 BIOSes if used with Vermeer (up until A320 got its update).

Asrock's BIOSes have so far been the most compatible with our board. If anyone with a 5000 series CPU would like to try one of these A320 BIOSes out, it would be a good time to see if this particular AGESA v2 1.2.x.x version no longer fails to POST with Zen3 (on anything other than A320 of course). If these A320 BIOSes work, and overall behavior is similar to the Asrock B450 v2 1.1.0.0 BIOSes currently in use, it would be a nice upgrade for you guys.

I'd try it out if I had a 5000 series chip, but I don't.

I don't know which A320 board would be the best to try out in terms of compatibility, but then the B450 BIOSes we're using target an entirely different superIO chip and things just work, so maybe just pick at random and see what happens?


----------



## shockGG

MasterGamma12 said:


> cdrmann
> 
> What cooler are you using?
> 
> Also if you're interested, here's a B450 Fatal1ty K4 (basically an identical board to the B450 Pro4 but with a red bios instead of a blue one) bios that I modified to show the Asus stuff instead of the Asrock stuff (like in CPU Z or Hwinfo64 or any software that checks the DMI info table) and also changed the boot logo to the ROG one.
> 
> Like this
> 
> View attachment 2527124
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO Zen 3 Bios.rar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com











16.01 MB folder on MEGA


5 files




mega.nz




Here's a USB Flashback compatible version along with some notes. If someone could confirm it actually flashes that would be appreciated, currently unable to test it myself, but I did get it working this way in the past.
e: just tested, can confirm it works


----------



## oile

Dr. Vodka said:


> So, Asrock released their A320 AGESA v1.2.0.3c BIOSes with Vermeer and Renoir support. For example, this is the A320M-HDV R4.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cezanne is in there too (SMU+Microcode) as is in ASUS and Gigabyte boards, but as we all know from users reporting on their experience, it doesn't POST. It's probably locked just like X370 and B350 are locked with current AGESA v2 BIOSes if used with Vermeer (up until A320 got its update).
> 
> Asrock's BIOSes have so far been the most compatible with our board. If anyone with a 5000 series CPU would like to try one of these A320 BIOSes out, it would be a good time to see if this particular AGESA v2 1.2.x.x version no longer fails to POST with Zen3 (on anything other than A320 of course). If these A320 BIOSes work, and overall behavior is similar to the Asrock B450 v2 1.1.0.0 BIOSes currently in use, it would be a nice upgrade for you guys.
> 
> I'd try it out if I had a 5000 series chip, but I don't.
> 
> I don't know which A320 board would be the best to try out in terms of compatibility, but then the B450 BIOSes we're using target an entirely different superIO chip and things just work, so maybe just pick at random and see what happens?


Just Wow. Hope that someone with 5000 could test. 
Ps I don't understand, in ryzen smu checker the lighter green are not supported right? If So, 5000g apu were not supported by default. Why people on reddit tried it?
Thank you


----------



## 122michi122

I did't read all pages, is the Bios from the Asrock B450 Pro R2.0 still the best choice for running Zen 3 on the C6H?


----------



## csf22able

122michi122 said:


> I did't read all pages, is the Bios from the Asrock B450 Pro R2.0 still the best choice for running Zen 3 on the C6H?


yes


----------



## Dr. Vodka

oile said:


> Just Wow. Hope that someone with 5000 could test.
> Ps I don't understand, in ryzen smu checker the lighter green are not supported right? If So, 5000g apu were not supported by default. Why people on reddit tried it?
> Thank you


No, the light green dark green thing is just meant for visual clarity. If something is not found, then that program will clearly say so in its output.

I hope these new BIOSes are compatible, boot, and also work with Zen3.


----------



## MasterGamma12

122michi122 said:


> I did't read all pages, is the Bios from the Asrock B450 Pro R2.0 still the best choice for running Zen 3 on the C6H?


Or the one from the B450 Fatal1ty K4 that I modded that ShockGG put into a cap file.


----------



## oile

MasterGamma12 said:


> Or the one from the B450 Fatal1ty K4 that I modded that ShockGG put into a cap file.


Is that accepted by the board security and flashed using flashback key?


----------



## shockGG

oile said:


> Is that accepted by the board security and flashed using flashback key?


It should. I don't have a GPU currently so I can't test this exact file but I did it this way in the past and using the flashback button worked. Just make sure the usb is formatted as fat32, file is named C6H.CAP, etc etc like you would normally with usb flashback


----------



## xzamples

csf22able said:


> yes


BIOS 5.10 ???


----------



## csf22able

xzamples said:


> BIOS 5.10 ???


4.50, a320 bioses are bad story anyway, half of ports (usb, sata, etc) doesn't work, a320 are usually microATX and only 2dimms


----------



## jamarinas

csf22able said:


> 4.50, a320 bioses are bad story anyway, half of ports (usb, sata, etc) doesn't work, a320 are usually microATX and only 2dimms


Tried booting it?


----------



## roco_smith

Giving another try to Asrock B450 on my CH6E the Fatal1ty B450 Gaming latest bios 5.10 AGESA Combo V2 PI 1.2.0.3 Patch C Cross flash on my 3900X and is pretty stable with additional overclocking option like P state , CCX , preferred cores for PBO and few others more , resizable bar is available but is not activate because my card is a 1070 TI . My memory overclock @ 3600 mhz but I have to increase latency to 17 18 18 18 36 to successfully boot on windows . Latency on windows is around 68/67 . Cinebench 23 I got a score of 19579 with PBO enable so I thing is pretty good . My next step is testing for a successfully boot on the 5900X /5950x , ( not decide yet to buy it, waiting for the refresh version ) but already feel the good performance with latest Agesa version . What a shame AMD we need to use a crossflash option to get the performance other lower end motherboard version get . Anyways ,the update was made directly on Bios with the update usb tool option from 4.80 to Bios version 5.10 without the need of the Afudos tool


----------



## ocisdead

Can crossflashing fix USB drop out issues? I know AMD released a fix through AGESA updates but official C6H AGESA is abandoned well before that fix. The usb drop outs are very rare but when they happen it pisses me off knowing this issue was already addressed but I'm locked out of the fix.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

roco_smith said:


> Giving another try to Asrock B450 on my CH6E the Fatal1ty B450 Gaming latest bios 5.10 AGESA Combo V2 PI 1.2.0.3 Patch C Cross flash on my 3900X and is pretty stable with additional overclocking option like P state , CCX , preferred cores for PBO and few others more , resizable bar is available but is not activate because my card is a 1070 TI . My memory overclock @ 3600 mhz but I have to increase latency to 17 18 18 18 36 to successfully boot on windows . Latency on windows is around 68/67 . Cinebench 23 I got a score of 19579 with PBO enable so I thing is pretty good . My next step is testing for a successfully boot on the 5900X /5950x , ( not decide yet to buy it, waiting for the refresh version ) but already feel the good performance with latest Agesa version . What a shame AMD we need to use a crossflash option to get the performance other lower end motherboard version get . Anyways ,the update was made directly on Bios with the update usb tool option from 4.80 to Bios version 5.10 without the need of the Afudos tool


Please make step by step How to.
Maby it's the only way to get new Zen 3D for CH6 
I will (maby) give it a try.


----------



## csf22able

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Please make step by step How to.


like any other new bios from Asrock, it works with 3900X and other Zen2 CPU's, nothing changed, and latest Agesa still doesn't work with x370+Zen3 combo


----------



## roco_smith

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Please make step by step How to.
> Maby it's the only way to get new Zen 3D for CH6
> I will (maby) give it a try.


Here you can get the best Bios from asrock for crossflash the CH6 , there is instructions how to prepare everything inside the bios flash

ASUS Crosshair VI Hero Crossflashing Database


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

roco_smith said:


> Here you can get the best Bios from asrock for crossflash the CH6 , there is instructions how to prepare everything inside the bios flash
> 
> ASUS Crosshair VI Hero Crossflashing Database


So i will lose Fans? So my AiO will be useless?


----------



## csf22able

Ne01 OnnA said:


> So i will lose Fans? So my AiO will be useless?


you will lose fan CONTROL via bios and software, i have external controller for case fans and CPU just running at default speed value. If you want to control fan speed then do crossflash with biostar bios ( https://www.biostar.com.tw/upload/Bios/X47BGC07.BST )


----------



## roco_smith

Ne01 OnnA said:


> So i will lose Fans? So my AiO will be useless?


In my testing on Crosshair VI Extreme , Asrock Bios once inside windows my fans running at full speed, if this is not a issue for you then go ahead. Biostar Bios crossflash you can control fans inside Bios but it lacks too many overclock settings for my taste , specially you only have the option to enable one of your Nve disk


----------



## shockGG

Anyone with a Zen 3 CPU want to see if the block is still there? A320M Pro4-F got an update with ComboAM4v2PI 1.2.0.3c and I can confirm it does work with my 3900XT, but that's not a surprise. 
In terms of big problems, it's pretty much the same as the B450 Pro4 and its relatives; fans on max, incorrect sensor readings, though you do lose CPU overclocking as well. Memory OC and PBO are present.
ASRock > Support
https://download.asrock.com/BIOS/AM4/A320M Pro4-F(7.01)ROM.zip
USB Flashback compatible version: 16 MB file on MEGA


----------



## csf22able

shockGG said:


> Anyone with a Zen 3 CPU want to see if the block is still there?


doesn't work for me, but even if they make it work i see no reason to use it, CPU OC is the main thing for agesa update but it's not available with a320 chipset bioses, better use b450 bios


----------



## XLNT1337

Got a 5800X today. 3200 MT/s is working with 1.2V for the RAM and the CPU is boosting to 5025Mhz effective clock on core01 and 4.6Ghz allcore. Only drawback is there is no curve optimizer I guess. Anyways... it's working fine with the modded Fatality BIOS so far. Thanks to MasterGamma12 for this and csf22able and the rest of you. 

I'm satisfied for now. We will meet again when DDR5 is a thing


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

XLNT1337 said:


> Got a 5800X today. 3200 MT/s is working with 1.2V for the RAM and the CPU is boosting to 5025Mhz effective clock on core01 and 4.6Ghz allcore. Only drawback is there is no curve optimizer I guess. Anyways... it's working fine with the modded Fatality BIOS so far. Thanks to MasterGamma12 for this and csf22able and the rest of you.
> 
> I'm satisfied for now. We will meet again when DDR5 is a thing


Can i have a link for this BIOS? THX
And if You can gimme Pros & Cons of it....


----------



## MasterGamma12

XLNT1337 said:


> Got a 5800X today. 3200 MT/s is working with 1.2V for the RAM and the CPU is boosting to 5025Mhz effective clock on core01 and 4.6Ghz allcore. Only drawback is there is no curve optimizer I guess. Anyways... it's working fine with the modded Fatality BIOS so far. Thanks to MasterGamma12 for this and csf22able and the rest of you.
> 
> I'm satisfied for now. We will meet again when DDR5 is a thing


Very nice , if you get a chance, could you post screenshots?



Ne01 OnnA said:


> Can i have a link for this BIOS? THX
> And if You can gimme Pros & Cons of it....


Here's the bios that's been turned into a biosflashback cap file









16.01 MB folder on MEGA


5 files




mega.nz





Here's the one I originally modded that needs Afudos






CROSSHAIR VI HERO Zen 3 Bios.rar







drive.google.com





As for pros and cons, Pros are you can run Zen 3 cpus and I believe you get ReBar support, don't have a Ampere, RDNA1 or RDNA2 card so I can't confirm it, Cons are the following

No RGB, No Fan Control, No VDimm voltage control, CPU connected USB ports don't work (basically the 4 blue usb on the top of the rear I/O, SLI doesn't work (However bifercation does via a bios setting so you can run 8x + 8x) and if you use the integrated sound and want to use Realtek drivers, you'll need to use the AAF Optimus drivers and change the pci id to the one that the og bios has. I'd also recommend separating rear and front audio via the SupremeFX Realtek panel.

Here's a link to that file with a readme that explains it.






Meet Google Drive – One place for all your files


Google Drive is a free way to keep your files backed up and easy to reach from any phone, tablet, or computer. Start with 15GB of Google storage – free.



drive.google.com


----------



## XLNT1337

MasterGamma12 said:


> Very nice , if you get a chance, could you post screenshots?


Hey! What would you like to see? I got 650 points singlecore in R20 with hwinfo running. With +200Mhz PBO offset. It reports 5050Mhz Core but 5025Mhz effective. So I set it to +150Mhz and now I have 5000Mhz core clock and core effective clock aswell. I would really like to tune the curve but there is no option  I played with PPT, TDC and EDC but it doesn't really do anything. Max temp is 74°C allcore and 60°C singlecore with my Kraken AIO and default power limits.

My average FPS in Far Cry 6 went from 65ish (2600 nonX @4.1Ghz) to like 85+, so that's great. Using a 2080TI


----------



## MasterGamma12

XLNT1337 said:


> Hey! What would you like to see? I got 650 points singlecore in R20 with hwinfo running. With +200Mhz PBO offset. It reports 5050Mhz Core but 5025Mhz effective. So I set it to +150Mhz and now I have 5000Mhz core clock and core effective clock aswell. I would really like to tune the curve but there is no option  I played with PPT, TDC and EDC but it doesn't really do anything. Max temp is 74°C allcore and 60°C singlecore with my Kraken AIO and default power limits.
> 
> My average FPS in Far Cry 6 went from 65ish (2600 nonX @4.1Ghz) to like 85+, so that's great. Using a 2080TI


Take screenshots with system specs visable.


----------



## XLNT1337

I can make more screenshots tomorrow. I think I changed some setting. This is 200Mhz override btw so you can see the clock strechting. It's 4961Mhz in this screenshot and 5050Mhz max core clock.


----------



## MasterGamma12

XLNT1337 said:


> I can make more screenshots tomorrow. I think I changed some setting. This is 200Mhz override btw so you can see the clock strechting. It's 4961Mhz in this screenshot and 5050Mhz max core clock.
> View attachment 2537193


Very nice


----------



## Dr. Vodka

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/rhygi9



SameBowl @ Reddit said:


> I wanted to see if the AGESA had been updated from the previous beta bios (which it has, went from 1.0.0.6 to 1.1.0.0) and noticed the Vermeer CPUs added to the list. They definitely are not present in the previous beta Bios .10S which I kept a copy of and checked to be sure. MC extractor lists several new CPUids, according to cpu-world the Ryzen 5800X is present in this bios (CPUID 00A20F00), and so is the 5600X (CPUID 00A20F10). The two other new additions are 00860000E and 08600106 but I did not look those up.
> 
> if somebody has a B350 Tomahawk and ryzen 5000 to verify that would be amazing, I have the motherboard but not the CPU, I actually recently bought a 3700x thinking that would be my last upgrade with this mobo.













Well, looks like MSI is going to be the first to say fvck you to A320 only Vermeer support!

They're using AGESA v2 1.1.0.0, so it fits our findings regarding support on B350/X370, so this must be on themselves (As A320 v2 1.2.0.3c BIOSes won't POST a 5000 series CPU on B350/X370)

Go MSI!


----------



## Mech0z

Could be nice if Asus made it happen, could be a good cheap upgrade from my 3600 then

(Stupid me for buying 3600 + C6H thinking it would be more future proof than ****ty VRM B450....)


----------



## Dr. Vodka

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/rhygi9/_/hoytrpg



filekcze said:


> I have tested B350 Tomahawk on 7A34v1Q2(Beta version) BIOS version with Ryzen 5600X.
> I was able to boot into Windows 11 and run CPU-Z. Everything was working fine, except for USB 3 ports on the motherboard. Ports were not working with the 5600X (I couldn't use mouse or keyboard) – they were working fine when I used Ryzen 2700X instead.


USB ports issues like we get when trying to crossflash. Better than not being able to run these CPUs, of course.


----------



## MasterGamma12

Dr. Vodka said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/rhygi9/_/hoytrpg
> 
> 
> 
> USB ports issues like we get when trying to crossflash. Better than not being able to run these CPUs, of course.


So it's not crossflash related? It's an issue with AGESA?


----------



## shemuru

Dr. Vodka said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/rhygi9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, looks like MSI is going to be the first to say fvck you to A320 only Vermeer support!
> 
> They're using AGESA v2 1.1.0.0, so it fits our findings regarding support on B350/X370, so this must be on themselves (As A320 v2 1.2.0.3c BIOSes won't POST a 5000 series CPU on B350/X370)
> 
> Go MSI!


X370 Titanium still 1.0.0.6, with same 2021-11-04 beta bios.


----------



## jamarinas

Oh I checked (SMU Checker) the other B350s as well, including the white version of the one that received the 1.1.0.0. It appears that the others did not receive the 1.1.0.0 version (yet).


----------



## mito1172

Mech0z said:


> Could be nice if Asus made it happen, could be a good cheap upgrade from my 3600 then
> 
> (Stupid me for buying 3600 + C6H thinking it would be more future proof than ****ty VRM B450....)


yes i am stupid too. asus hungry eyed.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

shemuru said:


> X370 Titanium still 1.0.0.6, with same 2021-11-04 beta bios.


MSI Adds AMD Ryzen 5000 ‘Vermeer’ Desktop CPU Support To Its 300-Series Motherboards

All their B350/X370 boards got updated. AGESA v2 1.1.0.0, but still. Very nice.

I wonder who will be the next manufacturer to go against AMD's wishes.


----------



## Reous

No, only the B350 Tomahawk got updated. All other MSI B350/X370 are still with old Agesa 1.0.0.6


----------



## mito1172

Reous said:


> No, only the B350 Tomahawk got updated. All other MSI B350/X370 are still with old Agesa 1.0.0.6


it means that the x370 is a bad card, they cheated by selling it to us.


----------



## abso

Do older CPUs even benefit from the newer agesa versions?


----------



## oile

Reous said:


> No, only the B350 Tomahawk got updated. All other MSI B350/X370 are still with old Agesa 1.0.0.6











MSI Adds AMD Ryzen 5000 'Vermeer' Desktop CPU Support To Its 300-Series Motherboards


MSI has announced that it will offer AMD Ryzen 5000 'Vermeer' CPU & Windows 11 OS support on its 300-series motherboards.




wccftech.com




This is false?


----------



## Dr. Vodka

abso said:


> Do older CPUs even benefit from the newer agesa versions?


AGESA v1 1.0.0.6 -> AGESA v2 1.2.x.x gives you, at least :

Support for Renoir, Vermeer, Cezanne
Newer SMU (boost behavior, etc) on all chips (1.2.0.5 has updates for even Summit and Pinnacle Ridge!)
SAM support
USB fixes
Security fixes

So yes, older CPUs do benefit from newer AGESA.

It's criminal that B350/X370 are stuck on an older branch, and are not getting the security related fixes, for example.


----------



## csf22able

Dr. Vodka said:


> I wonder who will be the next manufacturer to go against AMD's wishes.


there is nothing against, every step they take is coordinated with AMD


----------



## mito1172

Why is the c6h motherboard stubbornly not supported?


----------



## Samvhell

Hey, could anyone send me the rgb fix tool ? Can't find it...


----------



## Reous

@Samvhell 




__





We'll be back.






rog.asus.com


----------



## Samvhell

Yep thanks, ended up finding that, but it gives me a ''No aura mb devices'' error... Well guess i'm moving to msi soon.


----------



## oile

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/rl906m


----------



## xzamples

MSI Adds AMD Ryzen 5000 'Vermeer' Desktop CPU Support To Its 300-Series Motherboards


MSI has announced that it will offer AMD Ryzen 5000 'Vermeer' CPU & Windows 11 OS support on its 300-series motherboards.




wccftech.com





Is it ASUS or AMD's fault now?


----------



## FlapsInTheNight

xzamples said:


> MSI Adds AMD Ryzen 5000 'Vermeer' Desktop CPU Support To Its 300-Series Motherboards
> 
> 
> MSI has announced that it will offer AMD Ryzen 5000 'Vermeer' CPU & Windows 11 OS support on its 300-series motherboards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wccftech.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it ASUS or AMD's fault now?


/s
As I see it, the fault is on customer side. We were stupid enough to buy the best and most expensive motherboard around, expecting it to be well supported by the Asus (and AMD with AM4 platform).
Secondly, reason must go to the AMD for ****ting on motherboard manufacturers in all, and specially on C6H.
Thirdly on ASUS which has lost its tiny balls on this matter totally.
/s


----------



## 97pedro

Powered by Crosshair Vi Hero


----------



## MasterGamma12

97pedro said:


> Powered by Crosshair Vi Hero
> View attachment 2539054
> 
> View attachment 2539055


What happened to your MSI 980 Ti?


----------



## 97pedro

MasterGamma12 said:


> What happened to your MSI 980 Ti?


I sold the MSI card and then got the EVGA 980ti, I still made money and this EVGA one is way better than the MSI, can do a daily a 1500mhz core and 8000mhz memory clock, while the MSI would crash at around 1440mhz and memory was only stable at 7800mhz


----------



## MasterGamma12

97pedro said:


> I sold the MSI card and then got the EVGA 980ti, I still made money and this EVGA one is way better than the MSI, can do a daily a 1500mhz core and 8000mhz memory clock, while the MSI would crash at around 1440mhz and memory was only stable at 7800mhz


Ah


----------



## SaLSouL

someone already posted an article mods please remove, sorry


----------



## csf22able

xzamples said:


> Is it ASUS or AMD's fault now?


both, it was and it is, common commercial interests. I knew it ended that way, AMD will bring support for older chipsets to boost Zen3 sales after "Alder lake" release


----------



## mito1172

csf22able said:


> both, it was and it is, common commercial interests. I knew it ended that way, AMD will bring support for older chipsets to boost Zen3 sales after "Alder lake" release


Will there be support for the c6h motherboard? I don't think so.


----------



## shockGG

Reous said:


> Das 1Q2 Bios für das B350 Tomahawk ist wieder von der Support Seite verschwunden aber nach wie vor über den Direktlink downloadbar!


Google Translate: The 1Q2 Bios for the B350 Tomahawk has disappeared from the support page but can still be downloaded via the direct link!

I wonder if MSI removed this on their own or had a little persuasion...

EDIT:








Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming K7 Discussion


It's a USB 3.2 2x1 port. It should be able to do 10GB/s and 100W. Never actually used it nor do I have devices that need those specs, just going by what GB puts on their spec sheet and the theoretical capabilities listed for the port. Thanks for the info. I will post here tomorrow if it does...




www.overclock.net




Interestingly, changelog only mentions support for Renoir was added, even though it is agesa 1.2.0.5. I guess Vermeer is still blocked, and maybe Renoir never was to begin with?
Only looked through a few B350/X370 boards on gigabyte's website and they have new agesa as well, same changelog.


----------



## csf22able

mito1172 said:


> Will there be support for the c6h motherboard? I don't think so.


now it's mostly depends on Asus rather than AMD, but i'm not expecting massive zen3 support for x370 within first quartal of 2022


----------



## jamarinas

shockGG said:


> Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming K7 Discussion
> 
> 
> It's a USB 3.2 2x1 port. It should be able to do 10GB/s and 100W. Never actually used it nor do I have devices that need those specs, just going by what GB puts on their spec sheet and the theoretical capabilities listed for the port. Thanks for the info. I will post here tomorrow if it does...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly, changelog only mentions support for Renoir was added, even though it is agesa 1.2.0.5. I guess Vermeer is still blocked, and maybe Renoir never was to begin with?


Looks like they're addressing some vulnerabilities on the platform that the old AGESAs may have. It may have 1.2.0.5 and Vermeer uCode but they blocked it anyway in hardware checks so yeah.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

This new Gigabyte BIOS has Vermeer and Cezanne microcode+SMU, same as A320.... This would put X370 in the same situation as A320, latest AGESA, but the chipset lock check has been selectively lifted.... Gigabyte's changelog mentions Renoir, but every A320 board that got updated mentioned Vermeer... 

It would be absurd if X370 can't boot Vermeer but A320 can. Anyone with a Gigabyte X370 board that would try a 5000 series CPU with these new BIOSes? If Cezanne doesn't work on A320, then it won't work on X370.

If this ends up being the end of the road for the C6H at some point I'll take it since there are many many fixes and beneficial stuff in the v2 branch, but fvck artificial limitations. It's disgusting.


----------



## shockGG

jamarinas said:


> Looks like they're addressing some vulnerabilities on the platform that the old AGESAs may have. It may have 1.2.0.5 and Vermeer uCode but they blocked it anyway in hardware checks so yeah.


Gigabyte already released bioses with fixes for those vulnerabilities that were on 1.0.0.6 about a month ago, so I'm not sure why they released a new version for nearly every single B350/X370 board. Definitely nice to see though.

EDIT:
So I tried usb flashing the latest bioses for the X370M-DS3H, Gaming 5, Gaming K7, but they all gave me code 22.
The Biostar B450MX-S is on 1.2.0.5, and I could post with my Zen 2. Didn't poke around too much but sensors are broken as expected, DRAM voltage adjustment is offset only which I haven't seen before. Gigabyte is pretty good with their support list so I think the block is still in 1.2.0.5, but here's the MX-S bios for anyone curious, usb flashback ready so just rename to C6H.CAP: 16 MB file on MEGA

EDIT2:


Vincy said:


> Schade, ein Versuch mit einem Ryzen 5300G "Cezanne" hatte nicht den erhofften Erfolg, bootet nicht damit.


Translation: Too bad, an attempt with a Ryzen 5300G "Cezanne" did not have the hoped-for success, does not boot with it.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

shockGG said:


> Gigabyte already released bioses with fixes for those vulnerabilities that were on 1.0.0.6 about a month ago, so I'm not sure why they released a new version for nearly every single B350/X370 board. Definitely nice to see though.
> 
> EDIT:
> So I tried usb flashing the latest bioses for the X370M-DS3H, Gaming 5, Gaming K7, but they all gave me code 22.
> The Biostar B450MX-S is on 1.2.0.5, and I could post with my Zen 2. Didn't poke around too much but sensors are broken as expected, DRAM voltage adjustment is offset only which I haven't seen before. Gigabyte is pretty good with their support list so I think the block is still in 1.2.0.5, but here's the MX-S bios for anyone curious, usb flashback ready so just rename to C6H.CAP: 16 MB file on MEGA
> 
> EDIT2:
> 
> Translation: Too bad, an attempt with a Ryzen 5300G "Cezanne" did not have the hoped-for success, does not boot with it.


As expected, same thing with A320.

Well, now let's wait for someone to try Vermeer... That changelog citing 4000 series only support makes me uneasy.


----------



## shockGG

Biostar releases A320MH motherboard BIOS with AMD Ryzen 5000 support - VideoCardz.com


Update: We reached out to Biostar PR company to ask why the website does not list AMD Ryzen 5000 series CPUs on the A320MH motherboard page anymore: “Thanks for the email, we just checked with BIOSTAR and they informed us due to some reasons, they removed the update for now, we are very sorry we […]




videocardz.com




archived just in case
I'm not sure what AMD is up to.
So, Biostar had a beta bios with 1.2.0.3c, which is the one in the screenshots in the press release on videocardz. It supports Vermeer. Here's the download page for the A320MH. The bios with 1.2.0.3c isn't there anymore, though the direct download links still work (for now, at least - .bss, .zip) What's there is one with 1.2.0.5. A bit concerning though, that it only mentions Renoir being added. If you go to the page showing CPU support, Vermeer is nowhere to be seen.

So what I hope is happening, is that AMD wants to formally announce support soon, and not that AMD is removing support for Vermeer on A320 with newer AGESAs.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

IMhO It will be new BIOS for CH6 with Zen 5000 & 3D.... AMD needs to boost the sales after Intel recent release 
70% of Gamers still have X370 i think.


----------



## xzamples

shockGG said:


> Biostar releases A320MH motherboard BIOS with AMD Ryzen 5000 support - VideoCardz.com
> 
> 
> Update: We reached out to Biostar PR company to ask why the website does not list AMD Ryzen 5000 series CPUs on the A320MH motherboard page anymore: “Thanks for the email, we just checked with BIOSTAR and they informed us due to some reasons, they removed the update for now, we are very sorry we […]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> videocardz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> archived just in case
> I'm not sure what AMD is up to.
> So, Biostar had a beta bios with 1.2.0.3c, which is the one in the screenshots in the press release on videocardz. It supports Vermeer. Here's the download page for the A320MH. The bios with 1.2.0.3c isn't there anymore, though the direct download links still work (for now, at least - .bss, .zip) What's there is one with 1.2.0.5. A bit concerning though, that it only mentions Renoir being added. If you go to the page showing CPU support, Vermeer is nowhere to be seen.
> 
> So what I hope is happening, is that AMD wants to formally announce support soon, and not that AMD is removing support for Vermeer on A320 with newer AGESAs.


Will they announce it at CES? maybe not announce it on stream but it will be good PR

AMD is getting a lot of outrage, throughout the past 2 months, especially (mostly) on reddit... here are some recent threads

AMD needs to add Ryzen 5000 support for all B350 and X370 boards if they want any chance of competing with new CHEAPER Intel Alder Lake CPUs. : Amd (reddit.com)

Gigabyte has just released B350/X370 support for Ryzen 5000 series! : Amd (reddit.com)

I believe AMD's decision to block the 5000 series on B350 and X370 chipsets is a mistake in the long run : Amd (reddit.com)

I will say one thing, if AMD does announce it, it's thanks to us and Intel for Alder Lake lol


----------



## csf22able

xzamples said:


> I will say one thing, if AMD does announce it, it's thanks to us and Intel for Alder Lake lol


it's because nobody will buy their AM5 after such a shame, they told "long life" platform hahaha, no one beleive them


----------



## Conker1970

Ne01 OnnA said:


> IMhO It will be new BIOS for CH6 with Zen 5000 & 3D.... AMD needs to boost the sales after Intel recent release
> 70% of Gamers still have X370 i think.


there will be no upgrade for C6H look at my earlier post why do u think i now got an Auros B550 Pro AC


----------



## kibato9999

anyone managed to get any of these Zen3 BIOSES works with the ASUS Strix X370 ROG-F Gaming?


----------



## Dr. Vodka

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/ronifi/_/hq5k35q

Just what the fvck AMD.

A320 gets Vermeer, B350/X370 don't?! This is absurd.

I swear AMD just doesn't want to sell more CPUs.


----------



## xzamples

Dr. Vodka said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/ronifi/_/hq5k35q
> 
> Just what the fvck AMD.
> 
> A320 gets Vermeer, B350/X370 don't?! This is absurd.
> 
> I swear AMD just doesn't want to sell more CPUs.


The door is wide open for Intel to come in and take over again, it took Intel years to get c**ky, it took AMD just 5...


----------



## Dr. Vodka

xzamples said:


> The door is wide open for Intel to come in and take over again, it took Intel years to get c**ky, it took AMD just 5...


Well deserved for Intel.

You don't get to leave moves on the table like this while you're still capturing market share and mind share, in particular when you've taken one year of artificial limitations to sell more motherboards.

Oh well.


----------



## 1devomer

xzamples said:


> Will they announce it at CES? maybe not announce it on stream but it will be good PR
> 
> AMD is getting a lot of outrage, throughout the past 2 months, especially (mostly) on reddit... here are some recent threads
> 
> AMD needs to add Ryzen 5000 support for all B350 and X370 boards if they want any chance of competing with new CHEAPER Intel Alder Lake CPUs. : Amd (reddit.com)
> 
> Gigabyte has just released B350/X370 support for Ryzen 5000 series! : Amd (reddit.com)
> 
> I believe AMD's decision to block the 5000 series on B350 and X370 chipsets is a mistake in the long run : Amd (reddit.com)
> 
> I will say one thing, if AMD does announce it, it's thanks to us and Intel for Alder Lake lol


Everything that is happening now at AMD, was already posted more than 1 year ago on their own forum.
The cpu support, the console and gpu debacle have been called out at the time, alongside the implications of such poor company communication.

Since, AMD did nothing to assess these points, constantly adding shady practice on top of these issues.
Without any regards for its basic customers, focusing only on big companies orders, which AMD business depend on now!
So if AMD changed its mind about basic cpu support, it is not because of the community or customers, it is because of market and earning need.

It is always good to remember that, if AMD decides to revert this decision completely, and not only favoring its OEM partners.
Then this decision will bear all the shady practices that have been pushed out, until the decision reversal, if it happens one day.

The same fears have been shared about the AMD HEDT lineup at the time, which turned out to be a failure when it comes to customer support and upgrades!
AMD is not as friendly anymore, as when the company was asking customer adoption, remember when it launched its 1st Gen Ryzen cpu?!?!


----------



## xzamples

Somebody from AMD responded to the fiasco:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/rqgqjs/_/hqagizn


----------



## CubanB

The talk of BIOS chip size was always such BS. Even newer X570 boards came with BIOS chips of the same size.

It was clearly always an artificial limitation that's there to encourage people to buy the newer boards. The problem is.. this board has the VRM and overall capability to run the newer chips just fine. I understand neglecting the budget boards, but this is the flagship. I already have the Dark Hero, but I still want this board to be able to run Zen 3. Even if it's only for backup or troubleshooting purposes.

The PR side of this issue has been embarrassing. It's like AMD has killed all of the good faith that they gained during all of the years they were struggling. And now they are just another Intel. But Intel has less bugs, especially over time. So I understand the talk of switching back over to Intel. AMD are shooting themselves in the foot with this. They even wanted to screw the B450 and X470 customers but they had to backtrack on that due to consumer/online backlash.


----------



## Conker1970

Well i replied to that post and well i dont believe what he is saying ... its possible yet no resources to test BIOSES yet recourses to actively block B350/X370 in AGESA....


----------



## XLNT1337

yep they found the time to block b350 and x370 in every single AGESA since 1.1.0.0    

I'm happy with my 5800x with Asrock bios but man... it's like... I'm not even angry (at this point) I'm disappointed 😐


----------



## MasterGamma12

XLNT1337 said:


> yep they found the time to block b350 and x370 in every single AGESA since 1.1.0.0
> 
> I'm happy with my 5800x with Asrock bios but man... it's like... I'm not even angry (at this point) I'm disappointed 😐


Same, Almost guaranteed that I replace my 9900k desk rig in the future with another Intel one.


----------



## Hay90's

Still on the x370 Asus Rog Crosshair hero VI.
And my fam old 2700X.. my mates told me we could flash the board to support 5000 series? Is that still a thing? Or would we be better off just getting a x570?

🤔


----------



## csf22able

Hay90's said:


> my mates told me we could flash the board to support 5000 series?


yes



Hay90's said:


> Or would we be better off just getting a x570?


in my opinion it's better to save money and do crossflash, Zen3 CPU works good and stable, my rig works around 1 year with bios from Asrock b450pro and i'm happy with permormance and stability. Save money for new platform instead of wasting money on x570 board, it's not worth it


----------



## Hay90's

csf22able said:


> yes
> 
> 
> in my opinion it's better to save money and do crossflash, Zen3 CPU works good and stable, my rig works around 1 year with bios from Asrock b450pro and i'm happy with permormance and stability. Save money for new platform instead of wasting money on x570 board, it's not worth it


Are there any noticable performance loss using a x370 over a x570? 

They also mentioned a few missing features.. i just wasn't sure what they'd do. Do you know what's missing?


----------



## roco_smith

XLNT1337 said:


> yep they found the time to block b350 and x370 in every single AGESA since 1.1.0.0
> 
> I'm happy with my 5800x with Asrock bios but man... it's like... I'm not even angry (at this point) I'm disappointed 😐


HI, I planning to upgrade to the 5900X 3Dcache refresh on my CH6E. How was your experience with the asrock Bios. Did you manage to overclock your memory to at least 3600mhz?


----------



## csf22able

Hay90's said:


> Are there any noticable performance loss using a x370 over a x570?


i've lost nothing in performance, but i'm not extreme oveclocker, you may need x570 only for some specific features or for extreme overclocking (manual overclock is still available but it's limited in number of parameters, autoboost works good enough)


----------



## MasterGamma12

Hay90's said:


> Are there any noticable performance loss using a x370 over a x570?
> 
> They also mentioned a few missing features.. i just wasn't sure what they'd do. Do you know what's missing?


If you do consider doing it, use this bios that I put together, anyone's who used it can vouch for it.






CROSSHAIR VI HERO Zen 3 Bios.rar







drive.google.com





You'll also need this for the audio






Meet Google Drive – One place for all your files


Google Drive is a free way to keep your files backed up and easy to reach from any phone, tablet, or computer. Start with 15GB of Google storage – free.



drive.google.com


----------



## YoungChris

Is that a real native bios?


----------



## mito1172

1devomer said:


> Everything that is happening now at AMD, was already posted more than 1 year ago on their own forum.
> The cpu support, the console and gpu debacle have been called out at the time, alongside the implications of such poor company communication.
> 
> Since, AMD did nothing to assess these points, constantly adding shady practice on top of these issues.
> Without any regards for its basic customers, focusing only on big companies orders, which AMD business depend on now!
> So if AMD changed its mind about basic cpu support, it is not because of the community or customers, it is because of market and earning need.
> 
> It is always good to remember that, if AMD decides to revert this decision completely, and not only favoring its OEM partners.
> Then this decision will bear all the shady practices that have been pushed out, until the decision reversal, if it happens one day.
> 
> The same fears have been shared about the AMD HEDT lineup at the time, which turned out to be a failure when it comes to customer support and upgrades!
> AMD is not as friendly anymore, as when the company was asking customer adoption, remember when it launched its 1st Gen Ryzen cpu?!?!


amd acts like intel when it sees the money


----------



## mito1172

CubanB said:


> The talk of BIOS chip size was always such BS. Even newer X570 boards came with BIOS chips of the same size.
> 
> It was clearly always an artificial limitation that's there to encourage people to buy the newer boards. The problem is.. this board has the VRM and overall capability to run the newer chips just fine. I understand neglecting the budget boards, but this is the flagship. I already have the Dark Hero, but I still want this board to be able to run Zen 3. Even if it's only for backup or troubleshooting purposes.
> 
> The PR side of this issue has been embarrassing. It's like AMD has killed all of the good faith that they gained during all of the years they were struggling. And now they are just another Intel. But Intel has less bugs, especially over time. So I understand the talk of switching back over to Intel. AMD are shooting themselves in the foot with this. They even wanted to screw the B450 and X470 customers but they had to backtrack on that due to consumer/online backlash.


c6h is of course not supported if there are many people who buy dark heroes like you.


----------



## XLNT1337

roco_smith said:


> HI, I planning to upgrade to the 5900X 3Dcache refresh on my CH6E. How was your experience with the asrock Bios. Did you manage to overclock your memory to at least 3600mhz?


Hey. I do have 3200 MT/s memory (hynix chips) CL16. I always had them at xmp speeds. I tried 3200 with 1.2vcore before flashing asrock bios to be safe and it's working just fine. 
Not sure if I could get 3600 with a 3600 Kit but definitely not with mine. 

tbh 5900x with 3D Cache will probably cost a ****load of money  Better get a B550 to get the maximum performance and DRAM OC imho.


----------



## roco_smith

XLNT1337 said:


> Hey. I do have 3200 MT/s memory (hynix chips) CL16. I always had them at xmp speeds. I tried 3200 with 1.2vcore before flashing asrock bios to be safe and it's working just fine.
> Not sure if I could get 3600 with a 3600 Kit but definitely not with mine.
> 
> tbh 5900x with 3D Cache will probably cost a ****load of money  Better get a B550 to get the maximum performance and DRAM OC imho.


I don't think that will cost more if AMD really want to give a good respond to Intel Core i9 12900K Alder Lake .Anyways instead of the B550 I will better choose a second hand X570S


----------



## jamarinas

Or a used X470 as well?


----------



## CubanB

mito1172 said:


> c6h is of course not supported if there are many people who buy dark heroes like you.


Is it not supported if I buy Intel instead? Because I almost did that, but I already had the AMD CPUs sitting on a shelf and prefer the power efficiency under 100% all core loads with AMD. It sucks that AMD did this with this board but Intel do it too, NVIDIA do it too.. it just seems like it's the game they all play these days.

But how can ASUS know? I invested a lot of money into 2-3 systems, I can't just sit around for years with boxes of parts hoping that they give it support. I bought it before X570S was available, I didn't want to support ASUS I just wanted a high end motherboard without chipset fans. I agree that we shouldn't reward ASUS for this, but AMD has some blame as well. The main reason ASUS deserves extra criticism is that they didn't even want to support B450 and X470.


----------



## XLNT1337

roco_smith said:


> I don't think that will cost more if AMD really want to give a good respond to Intel Core i9 12900K Alder Lake .Anyways instead of the B550 I will better choose a second hand X570S


We will see. Cache is very expensive and I think they think that it is possible to ask even more if it is faster than 12th gen. 
I don't expect to see the exact same prices if they get the lead. They are greedy af 🙃


----------



## Targonis

I am on Zen2 with my C6H, and wasn't planning on upgrading to Zen3 on it. What annoys me is that SAM support was never added by Asus, which shouldn't have been blocked by the, "no Zen3" rule from AMD.


----------



## solon

After 10 years with amd cpus/gpus i punished them(amd/asus) where they hurt most (sales)and gone intel/nvdia anyway.... Happy new year's eve guys!


----------



## Ice009

solon said:


> After 10 years with amd cpus/gpus i punished them(amd/asus) where they hurt most (sales)and gone intel/nvdia anyway.... Happy new years eve guys!


What was the last AMD system you had and how does this 12600K one compare?


----------



## solon

c6h/3700x rest the same .
ADL has 20 % better fps at most fps games.At overall usage not so much difference


----------



## Ice009

solon said:


> c6h/3700x rest the same .
> ADL has 20 % better fps at most fps games.At overall usage not so much difference


Wow, that's a nice increase in games. I've currently got a 3900XT, so not sure if it's worth upgrading to something like the 12700K.


----------



## Hay90's

Just heard that they're allowing x370 beta bios's to be released to support the 5000 series.. does that include Asus?  So no more "having to rely on an Asrock"-bios?


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Hay90's said:


> Just heard that they're allowing x370 beta bios's to be released to support the 5000 series.. does that include Asus?  So no more "having to rely on an Asrock"-bios?




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/hardware/comments/rqh9d6

Not really.


----------



## Hay90's

Dr. Vodka said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/hardware/comments/rqh9d6
> 
> Not really.


Ye, but I just heard some other news. Regarding consumers being mad, and reverting that decision.

Thus giving it to us anyway.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Hay90's said:


> Ye, but I just heard some other news. Regarding consumers being mad, and reverting that decision.
> 
> Thus giving it to us anyway.


Would you mind linking what you heard?


----------



## Hay90's

Dr. Vodka said:


> Would you mind linking what you heard?


I'll try and find it again! 

A post was taken down..


----------



## john1000

I was losing the faith, but it might happen after all.









AMD: We're Exploring Supporting Ryzen 5000 on 300-Series Motherboards


Backward compatibility moves forward.




www.tomshardware.com





Hope it happens before Zen4's out.


----------



## MasterGamma12

john1000 said:


> I was losing the faith, but it might happen after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD: We're Exploring Supporting Ryzen 5000 on 300-Series Motherboards
> 
> 
> Backward compatibility moves forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tomshardware.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it happens before Zen4's out.


Same, I'd like to have the official bios back.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

MasterGamma12 said:


> Same, I'd like to have the official bios back.


Everyone will like it  -> I will go for 5950 3D then  (When avaible, Yes AMD stated that it will happend in the future).


----------



## YoungChris

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Everyone will like it  -> I will go for 5950 3D then  (When avaible, Yes AMD stated that it will happend in the future).


Where was it stated that 5950 3d is happening?


----------



## Mech0z

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Everyone will like it  -> I will go for 5950 3D then  (When avaible, Yes AMD stated that it will happend in the future).


Pretty sure only 5800X is coming with 3D and remember it have lower clocks, so some applications wont benefit


----------



## oile

Tomshardware news made my day


----------



## Dr. Vodka

I really like how heated things are getting in the AMD subreddit and how more and more people realize what AMD has been saying on the matter are lies.

1.2 million subscribers, all that evidence and information has to be getting to the correct eyes. Even Tom's directly linking to one of the threads, lol

We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Conker1970

Shame that i couldnt wait and got a B550 Board BUT ther C6H is alive in my daughters PC maybe she can get a 5xxx CPU


----------



## Cellar Dweller

I never understood it. With the pandemic and all. Just do separate BIOS for those with different processors for x370 due to the 16Mb issue since everything wouldn't fit within. They could make one that retains say 1000 and 2000 series then with all the bells and whistles of Resize Bar and the like - the items missing and fix the items broken. Then release another for 3000 and 5000 series. They could even create a single BIOS leaving what is out there now for older CPU with the updates and fixes and one with just the 5000 series and recent processors that are excluded or locked. Folks that don't have the cash to upgrade processor would still be able to use their mobo as is, but at least have the features that are missing currently and those that could upgrade could finally have what they want with an upgrade. Not to mention the influx of cash AMD would receive for everyone that would upgrade to max out their boards. Who wouldn't tap into a newer processor. Now as far as someone mentioning about other processors for the X3D - I don't see that happening since the 5800X3D beats all of the top 5000's - they really only need to release the single one. Sure it doesn't have the cores\threads of the tops, but still beats them with overall performance. I think everything is going to stay as is until AM5 then the 3D stuff will definitely take off or become the norm and be in those top tier CPU of that gen. Keep fingers crossed, there is still hope. I gave up on the C6H and maxed it with a 3950x. I now have a 5950x on the Asus VIII Dark Hero. Incredible board I must say. Who would have ever thought WiFi could be faster than hard wired. First time I've ever seen it in my lifetime.


----------



## roco_smith

Well hope is never lost . I'm not in a hurry to upgrade yet to AM5 or even Intel alderlake knowing that DDR5 will still be very expensive months ahead specially due to chips shortage and we don't even have PCIE 5 device available yet . We own top of the line X370 boards capable of handle even the 5950X without any issue at all .My CH6E can handle this cpu monster with no problem , and I running my DDR4 samsung bdie memory at 3800mhz stable . AMD will be so stupid not able to allow thousands of X370 owners to buy and upgrade to ryzen 5000 cpu


----------



## Dr. Vodka

CES 2022: AMD’s Next-Gen AM5 Platform to Have Long Term Support







www.anandtech.com







> In a roundtable with Dr. Lisa Su, the question was asked about how long AM5 would be around – now that AMD has a sustainable position again in the desktop, and by many measures a leading position, would AMD continue its tradition of longer-lived desktop platforms. Dr. Su stated that AM4 ‘*has been good for the community and … it’s been good for us as well*’. She confirmed that a change was required with the new standards, but on strategy it was put that ‘*I don’t have an exact number of years but I would say that you should expect that AM5 will be a long-lived platform as AM4 has been*’. Dr. Su also stated that even with the introduction of AM5, the company expects AM4 to stay in the marketplace for some years, with overlap between the two depending on the market.


LOL, yeah sure. If they mean the socket and only the socket, by all means!


----------



## csf22able

CES 2022: AMD’s Next-Gen AM5 Platform to Have Long Term Support







www.anandtech.com




"AM4 socket from 2016 to 2021 "

ahahahaha, **** you AMD, go to hell 

"Dr. Su stated that AM4 ‘*has been good for the community and … it’s been good for us as well*’. "

speak for yourself Lisa, only for you and for your marketing BS


----------



## digitalfrost

Cellar Dweller said:


> I never understood it.


I would say I am an AMD fan and I own quite a bit of their stock, so I'm interested in how they're doing. My last Intel CPU was Sandy Bridge which I bought in 2011. I got a C6H and 1800X as soon as they came out early 2017 I think. Later upgraded to the 3900XT (I would've bought Ryzen 5000, but hey I couldn't on this board). I bought an Alder Lake system recently and it's my first Intel CPU in 10 years.

So I think I'm qualified to make some comparisons. The quality of life with this Intel system for me is much better. The biggest surprise for me was how easy it is to cool despite the watts you can put into it. Go into any forums AMD CPU section and there will be a thread about constantly ramping up and down fans and how to fix it. I think while the chiplet approach makes a lot of sense in terms of yield and economics, especially in 7nm they're just hard to cool because they have so little surface area.

That Intel still has to build these massive slabs of silicon is certainly not good for them from a business perspective and using a ring bus still is also laughable. That said. It works. The singlecore performance these CPUs deliver is astonishing and AMD has not caught up to Intel until Ryzen 5000. A 7700k from 2017 was only beat in singlecore once the Ryzen 5000s came out. And there are a lot of unoptimized games out there where singlecore performance is just king. Of course, the 4 cores of the 7700k are not good anymore and we really have to thank AMD for pushing for more cores.

As for overclocking, I think almost none of the Ryzen CPUs were worth to OC. It is impressive what AMD has achieved there to be able to run these chips to the absolute limit with all the sensors in there. At the same time, I was able to OC my Alder Lake to 5.4Ghz singlecore. Think if Intel had the same technology to max these CPUs out as retail units. AMD wouldn't look so good.

I'm having a lot of fun with this Intel system because I can tinker with it. I tinkered with my C6H as well for years even, but except for maximizing the memory OC, there was not much to do to improve CPU performance.

So yeah. For the moment AMD lost me as a customer, but I still believe this company has a good future, especially if they can keep the efficiency and cost/performance crown in the server market. Being able to offer full PCIe lanes with the IO die regardless of CPU sockets gives them a big benefit over Intel IMHO.

Let's see what AMD can come up with, but personally I've seen how important singlecore performance is for gaming and none of my Ryzens reached the claimed singlecore frequency 
with any consistency. I'll stick to Intel for now with my private system. It is much faster for what I use it for while being quieter. Workstations+Servers AMD.


----------



## xzamples

AMD Explores Adding Ryzen 5000-series Support to 300-series Chipsets


One of the most debated questions surrounding AMD's AM4 platform has been the lack of support for AMD's Ryzen 5000-series CPUs on the company's 300-series chipsets. Now, in an interview with Tom's Hardware, AMD's Corporate VP and GM of the Client Channel business, David McAfee, has thrown some...




www.techpowerup.com


----------



## xzamples

Dr. Vodka said:


> I really like how heated things are getting in the AMD subreddit and how more and more people realize what AMD has been saying on the matter are lies.
> 
> 1.2 million subscribers, all that evidence and information has to be getting to the correct eyes. Even Tom's directly linking to one of the threads, lol
> 
> We'll see how it goes.


It's time for me to come clean...

I was the user that was taking what you all were posting on here and posting it on reddit

It was all for the good


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Thanks, many good threads were created because of you, lol


----------



## MasterGamma12

xzamples said:


> It's time for me to come clean...
> 
> I was the user that was taking what you all were posting on here and posting it on reddit
> 
> It was all for the good


I figured that out a while ago.


----------



## mito1172

roco_smith said:


> Well hope is never lost . I'm not in a hurry to upgrade yet to AM5 or even Intel alderlake knowing that DDR5 will still be very expensive months ahead specially due to chips shortage and we don't even have PCIE 5 device available yet . We own top of the line X370 boards capable of handle even the 5950X without any issue at all .My CH6E can handle this cpu monster with no problem , and I running my DDR4 samsung bdie memory at 3800mhz stable . AMD will be so stupid not able to allow thousands of X370 owners to buy and upgrade to ryzen 5000 cpu


If AMD was smart, it wouldn't have blocked the c6h motherboard anyway.


----------



## mito1172

Dr. Vodka said:


> CES 2022: AMD’s Next-Gen AM5 Platform to Have Long Term Support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.anandtech.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, yeah sure. If they mean the socket and only the socket, by all means!


i never believe in amd anymore.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

It's all gaining leverage now. Starting to spread to other tech sites.  AMD seems serious about supporting Ryzen 5000 CPUs on its 1st gen 300 series motherboards


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

I told You guys long time ago that this will happend sooner or later 
AMD must be AMD period  (Steam survey shows - 1.9% (minus) for AMD, they loosing ground again because of X370)
I will jump into 3D happily... then i will consider AM5 for sure...

and BTW CHVI is very good Mobo, capable of great things.


----------



## xzamples

Dr. Vodka said:


> Thanks, many good threads were created because of you, lol


No, thanks to all of you that didn't give up on this thread and always returned to post new findings regarding the X370 BIOS update block / artificial limitations.

I believe I made about 4-5 threads, all of which gained triple digit upvotes and were at the top of the r/AMD subreddit, I knew that if people seen the evidence that was posted here of what AMD & their motherboard manufacturers were doing it would get people talking and eventually someone @ AMD would see that people aren't happy.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Just look at that puny A320M-K go!


----------



## Hay90's

Dr. Vodka said:


> Would you mind linking what you heard?











AMD seems serious about supporting Ryzen 5000 CPUs on its 1st gen 300 series motherboards


AMD is working on bringing Ryzen 5000 CPU support to its older 300 series chipset motherboards, says David McAfee. The 300 series chipset launched back in 2017 alongside the first-gen Ryzen CPUs.




www.neowin.net


----------



## mito1172

Cellar Dweller said:


> It's all gaining leverage now. Starting to spread to other tech sites.  AMD seems serious about supporting Ryzen 5000 CPUs on its 1st gen 300 series motherboards


but it still says 16 mb bios is not enough AMD funny


----------



## mito1172

Ne01 OnnA said:


> I told You guys long time ago that this will happend sooner or later
> AMD must be AMD period  (Steam survey shows - 1.9% (minus) for AMD, they loosing ground again because of X370)
> I will jump into 3D happily... then i will consider AM5 for sure...
> 
> and BTW CHVI is very good Mobo, capable of great things.


it seems that the amd X370 has received a solid response from its owners.


----------



## jamarinas

mito1172 said:


> it seems that the amd X370 has received a solid response from its owners. [emoji23][emoji6]


I bet they're the original AMD fans. First, they jumped the gun and upgraded right after release (probably waited for Zen) and second, they knew AMD threw some BS (on the "unsupported 300-series").


----------



## roco_smith

Ne01 OnnA said:


> I told You guys long time ago that this will happend sooner or later
> AMD must be AMD period  (Steam survey shows - 1.9% (minus) for AMD, they loosing ground again because of X370)
> I will jump into 3D happily... then i will consider AM5 for sure...
> 
> and BTW CHVI is very good Mobo, capable of great things.


Speacially the Crosshair VI EXtreme 😁


----------



## mito1172

jamarinas said:


> I bet they're the original AMD fans. First, they jumped the gun and upgraded right after release (probably waited for Zen) and second, they knew AMD threw some BS (on the "unsupported 300-series").


frankly, i wrote a lot to amd in an angry manner


----------



## clough666

I currently have a CH VI in storage and plan to resurrect the board IF Amd/Asus come through and give us support for Vermeer chips. Given the board has T-Topology what would be the best way to go 32Gb 3600 Cl14, 2x16Gb or 4x8Gb for 5800x.

I have the following kits in mind, any thoughts on what would work best, any better choices out there?

*CMW16GX4M2Z3600C14 x2 https://www.scan.co.uk/products/16g...800-3600-non-ecc-unbuff-cas-14-135v-amd-ryzen

CMT32GX4M2Z3600C14 https://www.scan.co.uk/products/32g...c4-28800-3600-non-ecc-unbuffered-cas-14-16-16*


----------



## Conker1970

Buy Crucial 3600 its cheaper and better 16GB costs 75€ in Germany


----------



## csf22able

clough666 said:


> 4x8Gb for 5800x.


that, for C6H


----------



## clough666

Conker1970 said:


> Buy Crucial 3600 its cheaper and better 16GB costs 75€ in Germany


I figured b die was still the way to go but I'm guessing all has changed now with the 5000 series.

4x8Gb crucial 16 it is. Just need to find a compatible Wi-Fi 6 module and I'll be all set ready.


----------



## XLNT1337

B Die is still king. It is just more expensive.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

4x8GB is best for gaming IMhO, I have it at 3800MHz CL16 1T GD 1.38v


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Or you can do 4x16GB if you need the capacity while not sacrificing speed nor latency.










Love Micron Rev. E and how well it pairs with this board and these chips' memory controller. 4 dual rank sticks, thing doesn't care at all. Good luck getting it to work like this on daisy chain boards

Newer Rev. E or 16Gbit Rev. B would do even better. This is the old stuff from 2019 when Rev. E was getting popular and still being dirt cheap.

vDIMM is actually 1.4v, 1.05 vSOC is enough for this 3900x.


----------



## mito1172

no support yet, don't make ram account in the middle.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Here is mine (B-Die)  1.38v (Rock Stable).


----------



## sapibuntinx

Cellar Dweller said:


> It's all gaining leverage now. Starting to spread to other tech sites.  AMD seems serious about supporting Ryzen 5000 CPUs on its 1st gen 300 series motherboards


I already lost faith with amd, was an intel user previously, tried to support amd by jumping into their zen1 cpu.
But now I see they pulling this bullshit just makes them the same with intel to me.
I'll just get back to intel platform, at least windows does support nested virtualization with intel, so I can run android game emulator on windows VM using gpu-passthrough on linux.


----------



## tivook

Well, we all knew this could happen the moment someone cross flashed some other bios and made it work.

If cross flashed crap bioses can work then ASUS can certainly make it work flawlessly, saying anything else is just bs.

Lets hope for the best, I never got myself a 3000 series cpu out of pure anger but I might change my mind about 5000's if this update should happen.


----------



## MasterGamma12

tivook said:


> Well, we all knew this could happen the moment someone cross flashed some other bios and made it work.
> 
> If cross flashed crap bioses can work then ASUS can certainly make it work flawlessly, saying anything else is just bs.
> 
> Lets hope for the best, I never got myself a 3000 series cpu out of pure anger but I might change my mind about 5000's if this update should happen.


I'll be very happy if Asus decided to give official support as I'd like the 4 usb ports that are connected to the cpu back.

Wouldn't mind the RGB either.


----------



## macxell

This is more bad than a hope, is only for marketing. I don't really think they will do something.


----------



## MasterGamma12

macxell said:


> This is more bad than a hope, is only for marketing. I don't really think they will do something.


If it happens, great, if not, I'll just stick with my modded B450 Fatal1ty K4 bios.


----------



## Targonis

sapibuntinx said:


> I already lost faith with amd, was an intel user previously, tried to support amd by jumping into their zen1 cpu.
> But now I see they pulling this bullshit just makes them the same with intel to me.
> I'll just get back to intel platform, at least windows does support nested virtualization with intel, so I can run android game emulator on windows VM using gpu-passthrough on linux.


One thing to consider is that when Zen3 first launched, there were shortages EVERYWHERE. AMD knew that no matter how many they had before the Zen3 launch, it wouldn't be enough. Now, it took until Feb-March of 2021 to get Zen3 support for the 400 series chipset boards, and then, Zen3 was pretty much sold out or in limiting supply for 8-9 months after the Zen3 launch. So, Zen3 is now available without a problem, so AMD can finally just open it up for everyone. The key is getting motherboard makers to consider releasing updated BIOS for their 2017 generation of motherboards, in 2022. 

Yes, AMD deserves grief for the artificial blocking of 300 series boards from supporting Zen3, but AMD has still done better than Intel, and the idea of "try to reduce demand by limiting which boards can support the new chips" is actually fair. Picture if you had a new X570 motherboard and couldn't buy a Zen3 CPU because someone with a 4-year-old motherboard was competing with you for the CPU to upgrade THEIR machine while you were trying to build a new one. It's just taking too long, and to be honest, if I need to spend $550 for a Ryzen 9 5900X, I'd really do better for myself spending that money on a Ryzen 7900X and just go for a new AM5 motherboard and RAM. 3900X to 5900X is a big jump, but 3900X to a 7900X will be HUGE.


----------



## csf22able

Targonis said:


> but AMD has still done better than Intel,


not really, Intel do better with CPU prices and you don't need to think about bios updates and Agesa, Intel just work from the scratch, the only downside of Intel - expensive motherboards, x570 is not a cheaper though, while AMD have a lot of good and cheap b550 boards on the market, Intel is hard to compete with that. BUT if AMD will continue their BS policy with chipset\motherboard support then i'm done with AMD


----------



## Targonis

csf22able said:


> not really, Intel do better with CPU prices and you don't need to think about bios updates and Agesa, Intel just work from the scratch, the only downside of Intel - expensive motherboards, x570 is not a cheaper though, while AMD have a lot of good and cheap b550 boards on the market, Intel is hard to compete with that. BUT if AMD will continue their BS policy with chipset\motherboard support then i'm done with AMD


Does an Intel board from 2017 work with the 2020 generation of processors, or do you need a new one, even though they are all socket 1151? Intel has also shown a need for updates here and there with Alder Lake. The key is that Intel didn't change much when it came to CPU design over the years, so yea, things seemed really stable and easy, because what was implemented for second generation Core series was still what Intel was doing in 2020 with few changes.

AMD was full new everything in 2017 with Ryzen, the way Intel was full new everything 12 years ago with the first Core i3/i5/i7. Lots of BIOS updates and such for those first few generations to fix the problems with the new platform.

X570 added PCIe 4.0, and not just on one slot, and that really pushed up the costs for motherboards. If you don't want or need the high end features, don't go for high end motherboards. That is why B550 isn't as expensive, you get less, so pay less. You want a flagship board with LED post code display, BIOS flashback, and lots of fan and RGB headers on the board, you go X570. At this point though, I'd go Asus Strix X570(not the B550 version) for the POST code display and BIOS flashback functionality over the much more expensive Crosshair.


----------



## ehpexs

It would be great to see support on this board, for an expensive motherboard, it would be nice to get longer support.


----------



## Ice009

csf22able said:


> not really, Intel do better with CPU prices and you don't need to think about bios updates and Agesa, Intel just work from the scratch, the only downside of Intel - expensive motherboards, x570 is not a cheaper though, while AMD have a lot of good and cheap b550 boards on the market, Intel is hard to compete with that. BUT if AMD will continue their BS policy with chipset\motherboard support then i'm done with AMD


Are you just talking about short-term (just in the past year?), if so, I can agree with some of what you said, but if you go beyond the past year, you've forgotten a lot of stuff that has happened the past 6 or 7 years.

The reason I switched to AMD is because they finally caught up performance wise and I was pretty much sick of what Intel was doing up to that point, because before that, Intel were requiring us to buy new MBs all the time, socket changes all the time, and also high-priced CPUs with very little performance gain over the previous generation, and we had to pay a price premium for those CPUs. Have you forgotten all that? I don't understand how you can dump on AMD now when Intel have been doing the same, if not worse for years.

IMO, the reason Intel now has better performance and lower prices is because of AMD, not because they decided to be nice. And also, I kind of agree to a certain extent about what you said in regard to Intel working better out of the box and having less issues compared to AMD, but as another poster pointed out, the reason Intel may work better is because they've been using the same tech/CPU design for years, so all they've been doing is refining it. If you look at it that way, of course there should be less issues with Intel compared to AMD releasing new tech and having to learn to refine it.

Having said all that, I still think AMD should have already released BIOS updates for those of us that want to use 5xxx series CPUs on our X370 chipset MBs. Almost all of the boards are technically capable to run those CPUs at stock settings (if you want to overclock, then I suggest getting a newer MB), but IMO for stock settings, or a little bit of tweaking, most high-end X370 MBs should be fine. I don't see why AMD would cut their own sales off as I am sure there would be people that would have already bought a 5xxx series CPU if they only had an X370 MB and didn't want to upgrade Motherboards.

I also think AMD have shot themselves in the foot with that stance because now if someone wants to upgrade from X370, Intel have now released something worth upgrading to (12xxx series of CPUs), so now, the person that they were trying to force to upgrade to X570 or B550, they can simply go with Intel instead, and that means AMD gets nothing out it. 

It was not a well played move by AMD. In my opinion, they screwed up by taking that stance and cost themselves sales/money/and just plain goodwill from consumers that took a chance with them and followed them on to Ryzen. They've actually made it easier for people who moved on from Intel to jump ship back to Intel. They could have shown more loyalty, and maybe in turn, customers would have done the same, but now I don't think anyone cares as much about choosing Intel or AMD. I think most people are now going to go with price/performance no matter the manufacturer. AMD could have set themselves apart and been more loyal to their customers that helped bring them back, but they didn't, so I doubt they will get full loyalty back if Intel release CPUs that perform as good or better and are also competitive price wise. AMD really could have handled this better.


----------



## mito1172

Ice009 said:


> Having said all that, I still think AMD should have already released BIOS updates for those of us that want to use 5xxx series CPUs on our X370 chipset MBs. Almost all of the boards are technically capable to run those CPUs at stock settings (if you want to overclock, then I suggest getting a newer MB), but IMO for stock settings, or a little bit of tweaking, most high-end X370 MBs should be fine. I don't see why AMD would cut their own sales off as I am sure there would be people that would have already bought a 5xxx series CPU if they only had an X370 MB and didn't want to upgrade Motherboards.
> 
> I also think AMD have shot themselves in the foot with that stance because now if someone wants to upgrade from X370, Intel have now released something worth upgrading to (12xxx series of CPUs), so now, the person that they were trying to force to upgrade to X570 or B550, they can simply go with Intel instead, and that means AMD gets nothing out it.
> 
> It was not a well played move by AMD. In my opinion, they screwed up by taking that stance and cost themselves sales/money/and just plain goodwill from consumers that took a chance with them and followed them on to Ryzen. They've actually made it easier for people who moved on from Intel to jump ship back to Intel. They could have shown more loyalty, and maybe in turn, customers would have done the same, but now I don't think anyone cares as much about choosing Intel or AMD. I think most people are now going to go with price/performance no matter the manufacturer. AMD could have set themselves apart and been more loyal to their customers that helped bring them back, but they didn't, so I doubt they will get full loyalty back if Intel release CPUs that perform as good or better and are also competitive price wise. AMD really could have handled this better.


I agree with these words. I bought the c6h motherboard for the 5000 series processor, but amd cheated on us..


----------



## oile

Asrock is getting x370 updated with Vermeer support 

[ASRock] X370 BIOS Update (1/12/2022).
X370 Pro4 BIOS-7.10.
1. Update AGESA for support Renoir and Vermeer CPU.
2. Remove Bristol Ridge CPU support.


----------



## GeorgeKps

oile said:


> Asrock is getting x370 updated with Vermeer support
> 
> [ASRock] X370 BIOS Update (1/12/2022).
> X370 Pro4 BIOS-7.10.
> 1. Update AGESA for support Renoir and Vermeer CPU.
> 2. Remove Bristol Ridge CPU support.
> View attachment 2542388


_crosses fingers_


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

*AMD finally allows board partners to support Ryzen 5000 on X370 motherboards?*
*After years of waiting, AMD is finally letting board partners officially support Ryzen 5000 CPUs.*

The situation around AMD 300 series motherboards supporting Zen3 CPUs couldn’t be any more confusing. AMD has repeatedly told that supporting new CPUs is a complicated task and it cannot easily be done. Not to mention all the missing features such as PCIe Gen4 which were simply unavailable with the first generation of AMD Ryzen motherboards.

There were leaked BIOSes that brought partial support of Vermeer CPUs, as well as announcements of BIOSes that disappeared from manufacturer websites just as quickly as they were announced, or even BIOSes from other vendors being flashed to completely different boards. But not once AMD 300/Vermeer’s support was official.

As it turns out, today ASRock released the first X370 BIOS that supports Ryzen 5000 series. The new BIOS is already available for download and the CPU support list has been updated accordingly:

-> ASRock releases first official X370 BIOS with Ryzen 5000 "Vermeer" support - VideoCardz.com


OMG we will have Zen3  (Finally).


----------



## CubanB

This is really good news and gives hope for this board. We are likely to see an update in the next weeks/months. I'm also hoping that they can fix any other bugs that are still lingering. This is still a great board and I have one with only 20 hours of use. It would be a perfect backup/troubleshooting board. For others, it can still be a very good board for their main system.

The hope is that once Asrock has released this update.. Gigabyte and MSI will start to do the same.. and then ASUS will have no choice because they will look really bad/greedy otherwise. It's amazing/funny how quickly Asrock has released this BIOS update. After the articles/news from AMD a few days ago and the talk of the "internal engineering product compatibility matrix " from AMD PR guy. A few days later Asrock is like.. "here is the updated BIOS". 

Someone had a go at me a few weeks ago for buying the Dark Hero. I don't think that makes any difference.

There's two reasons why this has happened. One, AMD put an AGESA lock. Two, some motherboard vendors like ASUS didn't even want to support X470 and B450, but were forced to when the other makers did it. It's mainly been AMD blocking this all along, with contrived excuses like BIOS chip size.

The reason for AMD's change of mind? They aren't top dog anymore, the new Intel CPUs are fast and priced very well. AMD is happy to now support this board/chipset if it means that it keeps users from switching back to Intel. Which is pretty tempting right now. From AMD point of view, buying a new Zen 3 CPU using it with a X370 board is better than buying a new Intel CPU and motherboard.

It's sad that it took 14 months for this to happen, but I guess it's better late than never? IMO, there was never any reasonable excuse that the X370 Taichi and Crosshair Hero VI didn't get support. The VRMs are fine for all of the CPUs and they are high end top quality boards.


----------



## jamarinas

Well we have to credit the community as well for testing various cross-flashing combinations, countless discussions in reddit and such. It even got its own website article recently.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Hold your horses...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481185920540102659









Posts about it, asks Asrock Japan about it, tests it, doesn't seem to work.

Asrock wouldn't have updated the support page if they hadn't tried Vermeer on that board.

Something's up. It would be hilarious if it's a case of the lock biting them in the ass just like it bites us (when @csf22able tried crossflashing one of the v2 1.2.0.3c A320 BIOSes and it wouldn't POST Vermeer)


----------



## Dr. Vodka

No, lost in translation.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/s2280d/_/hscb9hy

Nevermind, that tweet was about Gigabyte's AGESA V2 1.2.0.5 release. Asrock's stuff works, awesome!!


----------



## Mech0z

Too little to late for me, I can get a H670 MB + 12600k for the same price as a 3900x. Then I have MB+CPU for my server instead

This upgrade made sense when Zen3 was released, but now it just seems silly when 5000 chips havent dropped in price :/ rather wait for Zen4 then now we waited so long

This might not be valid if you dont have a Zen3 chip


----------



## FlapsInTheNight

Thank you all for making this (impossible) possible.

I feel very happy and proud about you (and scene itself). 

We have accomplished a lot, even though many brave soldiers were lost.

Live and learn, maybe my C6H will boot someday with 5000-series Vermeer.


----------



## csf22able

Targonis said:


> Does an Intel board from 2017 work with the 2020 generation of processors, or do you need a new one


i need a new one with AMD for sure, only crossflashed C6H works with Zen3



Targonis said:


> The key is that Intel didn't change much when it came to CPU design over the years, so yea, things seemed really stable and easy, because what was implemented for second generation Core series was still what Intel was doing in 2020 with few changes.


they don't need to change much because they are still better at single core performance, Alder lake is much better than Zen3 in this regard, most of software mainly optimized for 1-8cores and that's it, that multicore performance from AMD is very specific thing when we are doing real tasks on home PC's



Targonis said:


> X570 added PCIe 4.0, and not just on one slot, and that really pushed up the costs for motherboards. If you don't want or need the high end features, don't go for high end motherboards.


i bought hi-end board C6H, i had that features, C6H even had PCIE 4.0 @ one of the versions of official bios, but now my board have less features than any b550 board. Of course i will not go for high end boards for AMD anymore, they are turning to trash by AMD and manufacters in a favour of marketing and newer board sales.



Targonis said:


> At this point though, I'd go Asus Strix X570(not the B550 version) for the POST code display and BIOS flashback functionality over the much more expensive Crosshair.


even some cheap a520 boards have flashback function, this is not kill feature anymore.
Overall it's better to buy cheap board every year instead of hi-end trash once per 3 years, almost any new b550 board works better than my C6H, thankfully to AMD and Asus. But if we have to buy new board every year then...it's better to buy Intel with new socket!!! AMD policy of "one socket" is total bullshit, they ruined that idea with their stupid marketing.

*There was no X570\B550 boards in Zen1 era*


----------



## Runis

Would it be too much to ask for our Crosshair VI to enable pcie 4.0 support? Besides Zen3 support i mean.
You know, just like it actually had on bios ver. 7306.


----------



## XLNT1337

Runis said:


> Would it be too much to ask for our Crosshair VI to enable pcie 4.0 support? Besides Zen3 support i mean.
> You know, just like it actually had on bios ver. 7306.


Ok my crystal ball says Asus will make a brand new bios for our beloved EOL board with working:

Fan control
Wake from sleep
Rgb control
No usb disconnects
Ryzen 5000 support
Curve optimizer
RAM oc
SAM (resizable bar) 
PCIe 4.0


----------



## Conker1970

grrr and just bought a board a mth ago for a 5800X a little angry tbh at least my daughters computer can hopefully get a Zen 3 now!


----------



## Pilotasso

Now the ball is on ASUS side, it'll be interesting to see what the excuses will be. I hope I'm wrong, I would be glad to get some garlic and spices to eat that crow for once. But me getting a 5000 series CPU would depend how attractive the discount would be by then.


----------



## Blackfyre

Conker1970 said:


> grrr and just bought a board a mth ago for a 5800X a little angry tbh at least my daughters computer can hopefully get a Zen 3 now!


Give her the 5800X when the *5800X3D* is released and upgrade. Win/Win


----------



## Targonis

csf22able said:


> i need a new one with AMD for sure, only crossflashed C6H works with Zen3
> 
> 
> they don't need to change much because they are still better at single core performance, Alder lake is much better than Zen3 in this regard, most of software mainly optimized for 1-8cores and that's it, that multicore performance from AMD is very specific thing when we are doing real tasks on home PC's
> 
> 
> i bought hi-end board C6H, i had that features, C6H even had PCIE 4.0 @ one of the versions of official bios, but now my board have less features than any b550 board. Of course i will not go for high end boards for AMD anymore, they are turning to trash by AMD and manufacters in a favour of marketing and newer board sales.
> 
> 
> even some cheap a520 boards have flashback function, this is not kill feature anymore.
> Overall it's better to buy cheap board every year instead of hi-end trash once per 3 years, almost any new b550 board works better than my C6H, thankfully to AMD and Asus. But if we have to buy new board every year then...it's better to buy Intel with new socket!!! AMD policy of "one socket" is total bullshit, they ruined that idea with their stupid marketing.
> 
> *There was no X570\B550 boards in Zen1 era*


You must have missed that Intel hasn't allowed more than two generations of processors on the same motherboard in over a decade. AMD supporting Zen, Zen+, and Zen2 is still far better than anything Intel has done when it came to motherboard longevity. Yes, AMD screwed up when it came to 300 series chipsets, but complaining about AMD without seeing that Intel has been far worse for a much shows you aren't being fair about it. I want to see AMD do the right thing as well, and that seems to be happening at this point.

Intel hasn't actually been better about IPC since Zen2 came out up until Alder Lake at least. Zen2 had a higher IPC, but Intel has been able to clock higher. Zen3 vs. 11th gen Intel and earlier was able to beat Intel, even with Intel having higher clock speeds. Note as well that Intel makes a lot more than the k chips, so for those Intel chips that talked about 4.6GHz turbo, those didn't beat Ryzen in any way, shape, or form. Overall, people do far more with their computers than just a single thing, there are background programs and single threaded alone is just showing you probably missed that people will have antivirus, plus Windows doing this and that in the background, plus PROGRAMS using more than just 2-4 threads at once. So, looking only at single threaded performance shows that you don't even have more than one browser tab open at once and yet you talk about how you love single threaded performance.

MSI is one of those companies that does a lot right, up until you encounter a dozen bad MSI motherboards over a three year period. BIOS flashback is a feature that should be common, but isn't just yet. I agree that a B550 is a better bet than any first generation board, but that goes to show that technology actually moved forward between 2017 and 2020.


----------



## HitmanKB

I never understood the BIOS size argument when the last BIOS we received for the CH6 was 10.34 MBytes.


----------



## mito1172

jamarinas said:


> Well we have to credit the community as well for testing various cross-flashing combinations, countless discussions in reddit and such. It even got its own website article recently.


The management of that place deletes the posts of those who reproach Amd, I will not write there again. deleted post. 










__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/rqgqjs/_/hqagizn


----------



## jamarinas

mito1172 said:


> The management of that place deletes the posts of those who reproach Amd, I will not write there again. deleted post.
> 
> View attachment 2542490
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/rqgqjs/_/hqagizn


I replied to their facebook page yesterday when they asked what I am excited about (Zen3D, 65XT, Zen 4 etc). I said Zen 3 on AMD-300 chipset. Then after a day, I replied to that comment the link of the first ASRock BIOS article. Lol


----------



## SaLSouL

ASRock is the first company to support AMD Ryzen 5000 CPUs on the X370 platform.


ASRock is the first motherboard manufacturer to add support for AMD's Ryzen 5000 processors to its boards equipped with the higher-end 300-series chipsets, as promised by AMD's David McAfee. ...




www.guru3d.com


----------



## oile

@shamino1978 any news from ASUS?


----------



## Conker1970

I can only say what ASUS wrote that the is mainboard EOL and no updates are planned. They might change their minds that was in december 2021


----------



## csf22able

Targonis said:


> You must have missed that Intel hasn't allowed more than two generations of processors on the same motherboard in over a decade. AMD supporting Zen, Zen+, and Zen2 is still far better than anything Intel has done when it came to motherboard longevity


i bought ryzen 2600 with C6H (Zen and Zen+ is almost the same generation), then changed to 5600x without official support, i don't feel any support from AMD, they even rejected PCIE 4.0 and removed from official bios support (after having it a while)



Targonis said:


> Zen3 vs. 11th gen Intel and earlier was able to beat Intel


if you replace your high-end X370 to newer board, hahaha. And Intel users can replace it too with Alder lake and beat AMD so easy, better IPC, and now even more cores



Targonis said:


> Overall, people do far more with their computers than just a single thing, there are background programs and single threaded alone is just showing you probably missed that people will have antivirus, plus Windows doing this and that in the background, plus PROGRAMS using more than just 2-4 threads at once. So, looking only at single threaded performance shows that you don't even have more than one browser tab open at once and yet you talk about how you love single threaded performance.


ok, amd have 6\12 in middle budget CPU's, and Intel HAD it too, now they have more with 12600k. AMD is good only with top CPU's in a lineup, do i need 5950x to run my browser tabs good enough? 



Targonis said:


> MSI is one of those companies that does a lot right, up until you encounter a dozen bad MSI motherboards over a three year period. BIOS flashback is a feature that should be common, but isn't just yet.


MSI? it was with x470\b450 for flashback, now the cheapest is from gigabyte (some a520 boards)



Targonis said:


> but that goes to show that technology actually moved forward between 2017 and 2020.


do you know that x470 chipset is a clone of x370? marketing moved forward


----------



## mito1172

Conker1970 said:


> I can only say what ASUS wrote that the is mainboard EOL and no updates are planned. They might change their minds that was in december 2021





Pilotasso said:


> Now the ball is on ASUS side, it'll be interesting to see what the excuses will be. I hope I'm wrong, I would be glad to get some garlic and spices to eat that crow for once. But me getting a 5000 series CPU would depend how attractive the discount would be by then.


Asus may not care because there are a lot of suckers buying their new cards.


----------



## HitmanKB

I highly doubt that Asus release an update. I know my next board will be an ASRock. That's for sure.


----------



## roco_smith

HitmanKB said:


> I highly doubt that Asus release an update. I know my next board will be an ASRock. That's for sure.


If AMD pull the trigger on X370 chipset for Ryzen 5000 CPU ,every partner must include the support including Asus as well


----------



## HitmanKB

roco_smith said:


> If AMD pull the trigger on X370 chipset for Ryzen 5000 CPU ,every partner must include the support including Asus as well


Unfortunately things don't work that way. AMD can make it available however it's up to the manufacturer to implement. The C6H is technically EOL.


----------



## csf22able

i will buy Asrock board for sure, if i stay with AMD\AM5, Asrock is the most supportive to their consumers, Asrock users have Zen3 support with original bios for more than one year, no matter if it's called "beta", they just have it, and i have it too, partially, and i paid nothing to Asrock. I will never forgive Asus even if they make Zen3 bios for C6H.


----------



## xzamples

HitmanKB said:


> I highly doubt that Asus release an update. I know my next board will be an ASRock. That's for sure.


Agreed


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

csf22able said:


> i will buy Asrock board for sure, if i stay with AMD\AM5, Asrock is the most supportive to their consumers, Asrock users have Zen3 support with original bios for more than one year, no matter if it's called "beta", they just have it, and i have it too, partially, and i paid nothing to Asrock. I will never forgive Asus even if they make Zen3 bios for C6H.


If not then many of Us go for Asrock for 100% (Good boards BTW).
They will shot themself in the foot in the long run


----------



## csf22able

Ne01 OnnA said:


> They will shot themself in the foot in the long run


who knows, but their support policy did a lot for us, even if we don't have Asrock boards, at least we should be thankful to them. And Asus get EOL very fast, that's our experience.


----------



## unstableone

HitmanKB said:


> I highly doubt that Asus release an update. I know my next board will be an ASRock. That's for sure.


I went from VI hero to x470 taichi. liked the board but wanted pcie 4.0. 

reluctantly bought a VIII Hero and it was a big mistake (x570 taichi oos). it has the cold boot / sleep failure of sometimes not turning on when you hit the power button - same as the dark hero. 

waiting for the big middle finger rma, especially after seeing how asus is dealing with the z690 "backwards capacitor" situation
(refusing rma because it hasnt caught fire yet or claiming/causing physical damage during rma to refuse warranty)


----------



## voxson5

Hmm, looks like I could upgrade from my c6h & 3700x to a 12600k & dd4 board for only 150 nzd more than a 5800x (which I can't currently use anyway)


----------



## mito1172

Let's see what excuse Asus will make up.


----------



## oile

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ASRock/comments/s62yqb
New 1.2.0.5 bios for all Asrock including b450 k4 and pro 4

Nothing new for x370 b350 yet but maybe it's worth a try with crossflash to check if agesa lock is still in place


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

mito1172 said:


> Let's see what excuse Asus will make up.


Or someone will Mod new BIOS from Asrock to CH6 
With working features...


----------



## oile

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Or someone will Mod new BIOS from Asrock to CH6 [emoji14]
> With working features...


Are you suggesting that you might be able to do it? [emoji2956]


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

^^ Not me  it's not my area of exp.


----------



## XLNT1337

Did someone test the X370 Pro4 BIOS-7.10. on a C6H?

It is Agesa 1.2.0.3c I think so same as the A320 versions. Asrock did not release updates for any other models tho hmm.
How is it bypassing the chipset ban 

I guess AMD did nothing soooooo. What do we do?


----------



## mito1172

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Or someone will Mod new BIOS from Asrock to CH6
> With working features...


I do not install other bios unless the original bios. If Asus does not support, 1 more customer will be lost..


----------



## tivook

I dunno why but I get such a good vibe from Asrock, they seem like a bunch of guys who's passionate about what they're doing.

Like ASUS was once upon a time before they became the giant they are.


----------



## ehpexs

I'm curious to see what will happen in the future with this board. I suspect nothing will happen. While I don't really buy into buying something different just to spite a certain company, I will change a few things.

1) I've bought a few high-end boards, I don't see a reason to do so in the future.

2) If possible I will avoid ASUS boards, I know Gigabyte has make bad boards, as have others. But this has left a bad taste in my mouth.

3) If prices are even or more expensive, I will avoid supporting AMD.

Keep in mind, I did the same thing for Intel for a long time, but because of their lead it just meant I stayed on Haswell for longer than expected.

It seems like there is a lot better bang for the buck going for something like a 12400f/12400 and a cheap motherboard over anything else and just upgrading regularly. I don't really see what buying higher end parts really bring to the table.

We always knew that "future-proofing" as a myth. Well, this thread is proof that that companies literally do not care at all about where old products sit in their product stack after a few years. For something that is basically useless after a few years and windows not supporting the 1700x on Windows 11, I might as well just go to Apple.

Out of all the companies I've dealt with, I always preferred Asus motherboards in particular. But in this case, The Tachi was clearly the better product to buy in this case. The other change is AMD moving away from the value models they have in the past. With the prices AMD have on their 5000 series chips and the lack of backwards support, there is little reason to really be a fanboy of any company's past; they will just use that to save money in the future.

So it basically comes down to this. If this board receives support (which is unlikely), I will probably change nothing about this viewpoint and avoid buying Asus products in the future. AMD will probably not really receive any kudos either after having their hand forced by Intel. So really any scenario is just a lose-lose for everyone.


----------



## mito1172

tivook said:


> I dunno why but I get such a good vibe from Asrock, they seem like a bunch of guys who's passionate about what they're doing.
> 
> Like ASUS was once upon a time before they became the giant they are.


Asus has become a giant thanks to its customers, it is their customers who will download it again.


----------



## oile

[ASRock] X370 Beta BIOS Update (1/20/2022).
X370 Taichi BIOS-7.03 (Bridge : 7.00).
1. Update AGESA for support Renoir and Vermeer CPU.


----------



## oile

@csf22able did you test Asrock b450 Pro r2 bios with 1.2.0.5 on our board? Lock still in place?


----------



## FlapsInTheNight

Can you still see all BIOS-files on their website (https://rog.asus.com/us/motherboards/rog-crosshair/rog-crosshair-vi-hero-model/)?

Seems to me, nothing is there anymore?






ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO | ROG Crosshair | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG USA


ROG Crosshair VI hero features stunning Aura Sync RGB LED illumination, and support customizable 3D-printed parts; SupremeFX audio plus M.2 and USB 3.1 for your X370 gaming rig



rog.asus.com





Product Support for
 Select Other Model


----------



## Lurcher99

FlapsInTheNight said:


> Can you still see all BIOS-files on their website (https://rog.asus.com/us/motherboards/rog-crosshair/rog-crosshair-vi-hero-model/)?
> 
> Seems to me, nothing is there anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO | ROG Crosshair | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG USA
> 
> 
> ROG Crosshair VI hero features stunning Aura Sync RGB LED illumination, and support customizable 3D-printed parts; SupremeFX audio plus M.2 and USB 3.1 for your X370 gaming rig
> 
> 
> 
> rog.asus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Product Support for
> Select Other Model


I can't see anything, not just BIOS-es. Not even drivers...


----------



## jamarinas

FlapsInTheNight said:


> Can you still see all BIOS-files on their website (https://rog.asus.com/us/motherboards/rog-crosshair/rog-crosshair-vi-hero-model/)?
> 
> Seems to me, nothing is there anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO | ROG Crosshair | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG USA
> 
> 
> ROG Crosshair VI hero features stunning Aura Sync RGB LED illumination, and support customizable 3D-printed parts; SupremeFX audio plus M.2 and USB 3.1 for your X370 gaming rig
> 
> 
> 
> rog.asus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Product Support for
> Select Other Model








ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO | ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG USA


ROG Crosshair VI hero features stunning Aura Sync RGB LED illumination, and support customizable 3D-printed parts; SupremeFX audio plus M.2 and USB 3.1 for your X370 gaming rig



rog.asus.com





This one worked for me.


----------



## Lurcher99

jamarinas said:


> ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO | ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG USA
> 
> 
> ROG Crosshair VI hero features stunning Aura Sync RGB LED illumination, and support customizable 3D-printed parts; SupremeFX audio plus M.2 and USB 3.1 for your X370 gaming rig
> 
> 
> 
> rog.asus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one worked for me.


Yup, that one works.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Here -> ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO | ROG Crosshair | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG USA
Everything is fine.


----------



## oile

jamarinas said:


> ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO | ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG USA
> 
> 
> ROG Crosshair VI hero features stunning Aura Sync RGB LED illumination, and support customizable 3D-printed parts; SupremeFX audio plus M.2 and USB 3.1 for your X370 gaming rig
> 
> 
> 
> rog.asus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one worked for me.


Hello jamarinas,
Did you test Asrock x370 news bios beta for extreme 4 and taichi? Should be 1203c
Or the Asrock b450 1205?
Thank you


----------



## FlapsInTheNight

/s 
Maybe they are updating to release new BIOS


----------



## jamarinas

oile said:


> Hello jamarinas,
> Did you test Asrock x370 news bios beta for extreme 4 and taichi? Should be 1203c
> Or the Asrock b450 1205?
> Thank you


Hi, 

Haven't scored any Zen based CPU, still, for testing. Even some Athlon 200GE is way expensive over here. I would love to though. What I have here are axed from the modern BIOSes and my 1700 in my main PC. 

Hmm.


----------



## oile

My 5600x is arriving in next hours.
What should I test first?
@shockGG I've sent you a pm to know how to insert asusheader and cap over Asrock bioses using mmtool. Maybe @MasterGamma12 could help too

Thank you


----------



## XLNT1337

oile said:


> My 5600x is arriving in next hours.
> What should I test first?


X370 Pro4 7.10 bios. The taichi one did not have working nvme on C6H. If you are using Sata it wont matter I guess.


----------



## oile

XLNT1337 said:


> X370 Pro4 7.10 bios. The taichi one did not have working nvme on C6H. If you are using Sata it wont matter I guess.


I am using sata mx500


----------



## MasterGamma12

oile said:


> I am using sata mx500


If you try the X370 Pro4 bios, can you see if the cpu usb controller works?


----------



## oile

MasterGamma12 said:


> If you try the X370 Pro4 bios, can you see if the cpu usb controller works?


I am trying it now.
IT BOOTS UP AND WORKS correctly with 5600x.
Made the bios flashable with flashback as per @shockGG instructions. 
Cinebench ok, pciex x16. 
You mean the top usb 3 ports? No, they don't.
1.2v to the ram.
I am going to try the b450 1205 one


----------



## MasterGamma12

oile said:


> I am trying it now.
> IT BOOTS UP AND WORKS correctly.
> Made the bios flashable with flashback as per @shockGG instructions.
> Cinebench ok, pciex x16.
> You mean the top usb 3 ports? No, they don't.
> 1.2v to the ram.
> I am going to try the b450 1205 one


RIP, looks like I'm sticking with the bios I've been using.

Thanks for checking.


----------



## oile

New agesa 1205 from b450 Pro r2.0 DOESN'T BOOT with 5600x.
Stuck on 4d error, DRAM led remain on.
Tried cmos reset but NOT removing battery, maybe that could help.

Back on testing x370 Pro 4 1203c on long term. Hoping could be better than 1100d of older b450 used by @csf22able (whom I thank)


----------



## excaliburn92

oile said:


> New agesa 1205 from b450 Pro r2.0 DOESN'T BOOT with 5600x.
> Stuck on 4d error, DRAM led remain on.
> Tried cmos reset but NOT removing battery, maybe that could help.
> 
> Back on testing x370 Pro 4 1203c on long term. Hoping could be better than 1100d of older b450 used by @csf22able (whom I thank)


Does that mean I can finally use curve optimizer on 5800X on a C6H? Boy that chip really needs it. Either that or my 280 AIO is dying lol.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

oile said:


> New agesa 1205 from b450 Pro r2.0 DOESN'T BOOT with 5600x.
> Stuck on 4d error, DRAM led remain on.
> Tried cmos reset but NOT removing battery, maybe that could help.
> 
> Back on testing x370 Pro 4 1203c on long term. Hoping could be better than 1100d of older b450 used by @csf22able (whom I thank)


So we now have a v2 1.2.0.3c BIOS that boots Vermeer?? Nice!

This should include the USB fixes, SAM, security fixes, etc etc etc. To be honest it's a nice possibility even for Zen1/Zen2 users, in case this is an Asrock only thing and ASUS never updates this board any further.

Hope it's as well behaved (or better) as the 1.1.0.0D B450 BIOS you guys have been using so far.

+1 to the curve optimizer question, is it available?


----------



## XLNT1337

Oh nice ***. Please tell us if Curve Optimizer works 😬


----------



## XLNT1337

MasterGamma12 said:


> RIP, looks like I'm sticking with the bios I've been using.
> 
> Thanks for checking.


Newer Agesa could be worth it tho. Hope you are ready to prepare a flashback bios version with rog logo etc. when the x370 fatality bios is released


----------



## MasterGamma12

XLNT1337 said:


> Newer Agesa could be worth it tho. Hope you are ready to prepare a flashback bios version with rog logo etc. when the x370 fatality bios is released


If someone can verify that it works, I'll do it.

Personally for me though, unless Asus puts out an official bios, I'm sticking with what I've been using as it works and I don't have the time to troubleshoot if something breaks.


----------



## oile

Yes, there is curve optimizer in amd overclocking


----------



## roco_smith

MasterGamma12 said:


> If someone can verify that it works, I'll do it.
> 
> Personally for me though, unless Asus puts out an official bios, I'm sticking with what I've been using as it works and I don't have the time to troubleshoot if something breaks.


Can you please remarks again the Bios Mod you are still use in your CH6


----------



## MasterGamma12

roco_smith said:


> Can you please remarks again the Bios Mod you are still use in your CH6


B450 Fatal1ty K4 bios with an ROG logo on bootup and ported over C6H dmi tables.


----------



## XLNT1337

Ok this is great news. Can you share the instructions on how to make it (back) flashable or share your version please? 😍


----------



## MasterGamma12

XLNT1337 said:


> Ok this is great news. Can you share the instructions on how to make it (back) flashable or share your version please? 😍


I didn't put together the cap file but here's the link






CROSSHAIR VI HERO Zen 3 Bios.rar







drive.google.com


----------



## XLNT1337

MasterGamma12 said:


> I didn't put together the cap file but here's the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO Zen 3 Bios.rar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com


Oh wait. This is the one I have 😂

I meant the Agesa 1.2.0.3.c one from the x370 pro


----------



## oile

XLNT1337 said:


> Oh wait. This is the one I have
> 
> I meant the Agesa 1.2.0.3.c one from the x370 pro





https://unibari-my.sharepoint.com/:u:/g/personal/a_scisci3_studenti_uniba_it/EaM5ejtWW81DgMwov17JgswBevy11ucKL8bxnvwc_CjvMA?e=oWhnjE



Asrock x370 pro 4 flashback from usb for c6h


----------



## MasterGamma12

oile said:


> https://unibari-my.sharepoint.com/:u:/g/personal/a_scisci3_studenti_uniba_it/Ea0yU2kf5eVEg9QWAi-n0-kBeWtlytaF_c0U_FnEl9FZeA?e=BldDIa
> 
> 
> Asrock x370 pro 4 flashback from usb for c6h


AMIBCP reports that's a B450 Pro4 R2.0 bios


----------



## oile

MasterGamma12 said:


> AMIBCP reports that's a B450 Pro4 R2.0 bios


Sorry, my bad, I've uploaded the wrong one. I've tried too many ones lol
I'll upload the x370 one later.
Edit. Uploaded 

Did you figure out how to switch to headphones instead of speakers from realtek panel? Didn't manage to do it with your drivers


----------



## MasterGamma12

oile said:


> Sorry, my bad, I've uploaded the wrong one. I've tried too many ones lol
> I'll upload the x370 one later.
> 
> Did you figure out how to switch to headphones instead of speakers from realtek panel? Didn't manage to do it with your drivers


Are you using the front panel? If so, enable having 2 seperate devices (Headphones and Speaker) in the realtek driver menu.


----------



## oile

MasterGamma12 said:


> Are you using the front panel? If so, enable having 2 seperate devices (Headphones and Speaker) in the realtek driver menu.


No, I'm not. I'm using the MB panel as my front panel is bad quality regarding audio. I've enabled the separate audio flux from back and front panel but there is no way to right click the plug and select headphones.

Also,
Do motherboard RGB LED have to stay on even when pc is off? Or there is a way to shut them down completely?


----------



## MasterGamma12

oile said:


> No, I'm not. I'm using the MB panel as my front panel is bad quality regarding audio. I've enabled the separate audio flux from back and front panel but there is no way to right click the plug and select headphones.
> 
> Also,
> Do motherboard RGB LED have to stay on even when pc is off? Or there is a way to shut them down completely?


I'm not sure what to tell you then. Maybe going through the registry and messing with it that way or through the AAF control panel.

As for RGB..... You got RGB working?


----------



## XLNT1337

I uninstalled all audio software and installed the newest AAF and it works for me.

Also RGB is working with the fatality bios. But it is cycling through all colors on mainboard and ram. Cant change this.
@oile yes it stays on


----------



## MasterGamma12

XLNT1337 said:


> I uninstalled all audio software and installed the newest AAF and it works for me.
> 
> Also RGB is working with the fatality bios. But it is cycling through all colors on mainboard and ram. Cant change this.
> @oile yes it stays on


That's just weird. I can't get RGB working period.


----------



## oile

XLNT1337 said:


> I uninstalled all audio software and installed the newest AAF and it works for me.
> 
> Also RGB is working with the fatality bios. But it is cycling through all colors on mainboard and ram. Cant change this.
> @oile yes it stays on


Works it means that you manage to switch to headphones instead of speakers configuration?

RGB is working but I am thinking...since the crossflashed bios doesn't have an aura controller firmware, I guess it remained how it was used and configured with 8101 before I switched from 3600 to 5600x. 
I had RGB off back then. But
I did a cmos reset before flashback and default is RGB on.
My guess is that after flashback it remains in the state it was back when the uefi was talking correctly with RGB controller firmware. So, to have it off maybe I should have turned them off in 8101 and then flashback .
Too bad I can't go back now.
Let's hope Asus does a Vermeer beta


----------



## MasterGamma12

oile said:


> Works it means that you manage to switch to headphones instead of speakers configuration?
> 
> RGB is working but I am thinking...since the crossflashed bios doesn't have an aura controller firmware, I guess it remained how it was used and configured with 8101 before I switched from 3600 to 5600x.
> I had RGB off back then. But
> I did a cmos reset before flashback and default is RGB on.
> My guess is that after flashback it remains in the state it was back when the uefi was talking correctly with RGB controller firmware. So, to have it off maybe I should have turned them off in 8101 and then flashback .
> Too bad I can't go back now.
> Let's hope Asus does a Vermeer beta


You might be right on that, before I CF'd, I enabled auto start up when the PSU gets power (I use the board in my living room rig and use a wireless power switch) in bios and after I CF'd that stayed in place but if I didn't do it prior, the setting in bios didn't work and if I try to disable it now, it doesn't register it.

Also in regards to RGB, I had RGB off when the board wasn't on with the OG bios so maybe that's why.


----------



## excaliburn92

oile said:


> https://unibari-my.sharepoint.com/:u:/g/personal/a_scisci3_studenti_uniba_it/EaM5ejtWW81DgMwov17JgswBevy11ucKL8bxnvwc_CjvMA?e=oWhnjE
> 
> 
> 
> Asrock x370 pro 4 flashback from usb for c6h


Do I flash this through asus' flashback if I'm already on ASrock's B450 bios?


----------



## MasterGamma12

excaliburn92 said:


> Do I flash this through asus' flashback if I'm already on ASrock's B450 bios?


Yes


----------



## oile

MasterGamma12 said:


> Yes


After a cold boot it resets to 2400mhz ram for me. Doesn't seem to sustain 3200c16 that is stable during normal boot.
Could you please check if it is a bug or my config is unstable at 3200c16 ? (mine are flarex 3200c14 1.35v)


----------



## MasterGamma12

oile said:


> After a cold boot it resets to 2400mhz ram for me. Doesn't seem to sustain 3200c16 that is stable during normal boot.
> Could you please check if it is a bug or my config is unstable at 3200c16 ? (mine are flarex 3200c14 1.35v)


Might be unstable, I've been running my 3200mhz 32gb (4x8gb) Ripjaws V kit (Samsung B Die) at 3200mhz CL 18-18-18-38 due to the 1.2v limitation since August. Absolutely no issues.


----------



## Lurcher99

MasterGamma12 said:


> That's just weird. I can't get RGB working period.


If you or anyone wants program that control RGB across all devices from different vendors, try this. I'm using it for over an year and it's great!
edit: typos









Releases · Adam Honse / OpenRGB · GitLab


Open source RGB lighting control that doesn't depend on manufacturer software. For Windows, Linux, MacOS. ASUS, ASRock, Corsair, G.Skill, Gigabyte, HyperX, MSI, Razer, ThermalTake, and more...




gitlab.com


----------



## MasterGamma12

Lurcher99 said:


> If you or anyone wants program that control RGB across all devices from different vendors, try this. I'm using it for over an year and it's great!
> edit: typos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Releases · Adam Honse / OpenRGB · GitLab
> 
> 
> Open source RGB lighting control that doesn't depend on manufacturer software. For Windows, Linux, MacOS. ASUS, ASRock, Corsair, G.Skill, Gigabyte, HyperX, MSI, Razer, ThermalTake, and more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gitlab.com


But are you using a Crossflash?


----------



## oile

Lurcher99 said:


> If you or anyone wants program that control RGB across all devices from different vendors, try this. I'm using it for over an year and it's great!
> edit: typos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Releases · Adam Honse / OpenRGB · GitLab
> 
> 
> Open source RGB lighting control that doesn't depend on manufacturer software. For Windows, Linux, MacOS. ASUS, ASRock, Corsair, G.Skill, Gigabyte, HyperX, MSI, Razer, ThermalTake, and more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gitlab.com


Thank you! 
Did you try it on a modded bios? I am a little reluctant since I am afraid it may brick something not finding a controller to communicate with.


----------



## MasterGamma12

oile said:


> Thank you!
> Did you try it on a modded bios? I am a little reluctant since I am afraid it may brick something not finding a controller to communicate with.


I tried it, only saw my MSI 1660 Super Gaming X.


----------



## oile

X370 taichi 7.03 boots and works correctly with 3200c18 1600IF.

Audio alc1220 recognised my jack inputs Perfectly so I got HESUVI working. 
Going to test if it is stable enough for daily


----------



## MasterGamma12

oile said:


> X370 taichi 7.03 boots and works correctly with 3200c18 1600IF.
> 
> Audio alc1220 recognised my jack inputs Perfectly so I got HESUVI working.
> Going to test if it is stable enough for daily


I wonder if the Taichi bios will allow SLI due to the SLI license being in the bios (AFAIK).

If you get a chance, could you install AIDA64 and check and see if SLI support is shown (see below)


----------



## oile

MasterGamma12 said:


> I wonder if the Taichi bios will allow SLI due to the SLI license being in the bios (AFAIK).
> 
> If you get a chance, could you install AIDA64 and check and see if SLI support is shown (see below)
> 
> View attachment 2544025


Yes it is present


----------



## Dr. Vodka

@oile, have you got a NVME drive? IIRC the v6.62 Taichi BIOS didn't pick up NVME drives in this board. 

If so, is that working now with the v7.03 BIOS?


----------



## oile

Dr. Vodka said:


> @oile, have you got a NVME drive? IIRC the v6.62 Taichi BIOS didn't pick up NVME drives in this board.
> 
> If so, is that working now with the v7.03 BIOS?


No, sorry, I have only mx500 sata drive.
If there's a way to check m2 nvme slots available and you tell me, I'll check.

If guys want, I can upload the flashback able taichi


----------



## weareanomalous

Hi, new user here. Just tried the X370 BIOS on my C6H and it posts with an NVMe Drive installed. Without changing the bifurcation settings, the lanes provided to the M.2 slot at the bottom is only Gen3 x2.
Other things to take note (some I believe already mentioned): The 4 USB ports still doesn't work, HWINFO shows the CPU is consistently >3.6GHz on each core without downclocking during idle (unlike the B450 BIOS previously used). RAM is also 1.2V only so the 1.35V XMP settings on the cheap RAM installed on my machine doesn't work.

I just flashed the X370 BIOS with the flashback button from the B450 BIOS. Previously, I occasionally encountered the B450 BIOS not detecting the NVMe drive sometimes after a power cut(+flat CMOS battery; too lazy to replace)/CMOS clear and it required reseating of the SSD and/or clearing CMOS again to detect again. Have not yet encountered the same with X370 BIOS (yet). Contrary to some previous posts, I don't believe NVMe boot requires bifurcation to x8x8 or x8x4x4 on the B450 BIOS, because I had it booting to Windows after a clear CMOS before.

Also, without disabling the 4 USB ports, I encountered "Power Surge on the USB port" error notification being spammed non-stop by Windows 10. Had to disable them in device manager to stop the notifications. This happens on both the X370 and B450 BIOSes.

I am using a 240MM AIO and I have not encountered throttling, so I don't know the status of fan control. The fans were never noisy nor at full speed during use. The BIOS still spews garbage fan speed and temp readings though.


----------



## imedime

Hello guys,
hope you can help me with this. I tried flashing CH6 bios via USB (using one of the CAP files that i found earlier this month from this forum) and pressing button and ive got blue button light stuck . It is not flashing slower than faster like it is supposed to. I have my usb formated and named propperly. 

Did anyone had this issue? USB flashing is my only option since i only have 5800x which wont work, i dont have older cpu to boot pc and then do the bios flash

Thank you!


----------



## weareanomalous

imedime said:


> Hello guys,
> hope you can help me with this. I tried flashing CH6 bios via USB (using one of the CAP files that i found earlier this month from this forum) and pressing button and ive got blue button light stuck . It is not flashing slower than faster like it is supposed to. I have my usb formated and named propperly.
> 
> Did anyone had this issue? USB flashing is my only option since i only have 5800x which wont work, i dont have older cpu to boot pc and then do the bios flash
> 
> Thank you!


Try another USB drive. I tried with a Toshiba 32GB USB3 drive and it becomes solid after 3 blinks. Switching to an old USB2 drive did the trick.


----------



## XLNT1337

weareanomalous said:


> Hi, new user here. Just tried the X370 BIOS on my C6H and it posts with an NVMe Drive installed. Without changing the bifurcation settings, the lanes provided to the M.2 slot at the bottom is only Gen3 x2.
> Other things to take note (some I believe already mentioned): The 4 USB ports still doesn't work, HWINFO shows the CPU is consistently >3.6GHz on each core without downclocking during idle (unlike the B450 BIOS previously used). RAM is also 1.2V only so the 1.35V XMP settings on the cheap RAM installed on my machine doesn't work.
> 
> I just flashed the X370 BIOS with the flashback button from the B450 BIOS. Previously, I occasionally encountered the B450 BIOS not detecting the NVMe drive sometimes after a power cut(+flat CMOS battery; too lazy to replace)/CMOS clear and it required reseating of the SSD and/or clearing CMOS again to detect again. Have not yet encountered the same with X370 BIOS (yet). Contrary to some previous posts, I don't believe NVMe boot requires bifurcation to x8x8 or x8x4x4 on the B450 BIOS, because I had it booting to Windows after a clear CMOS before.
> 
> Also, without disabling the 4 USB ports, I encountered "Power Surge on the USB port" error notification being spammed non-stop by Windows 10. Had to disable them in device manager to stop the notifications. This happens on both the X370 and B450 BIOSes.
> 
> I am using a 240MM AIO and I have not encountered throttling, so I don't know the status of fan control. The fans were never noisy nor at full speed during use. The BIOS still spews garbage fan speed and temp readings though.
> 
> View attachment 2544040


Hey, do you have the C6Extreme? Hero users only have 1 nvme slot. So does it work with 4x speed? Also did you try out curve optimizer yet? 

- had the same power surge problem but as you said disabling the usb controller does the trick. 

Other than that I had rgb set to red before crossflashing which stuck until I reset the bios. Now it is defaulting to rgb puke.

Hmm so the X370 Pro4 bios seems the way to go now. It's basically the b450 pro one with newer agesa.


----------



## csf22able

weareanomalous said:


> I just flashed the X370 BIOS with the flashback button from the B450 BIOS. Previously, I occasionally encountered the B450 BIOS not detecting the NVMe drive sometimes after a power cut(+flat CMOS battery; too lazy to replace)/CMOS clear and it required reseating of the SSD and/or clearing CMOS again to detect again. Have not yet encountered the same with X370 BIOS (yet).


there is no diiference between them for me, nmve works the same way, as well as usb's, i see no noticeable changes
new microcode added though, now it have support for Vermeer B2 revision, newest bioses from b450 doesn't work here, agesa is different, x370pro4 have specific version for older chipsets (provided by AMD), it means AMD removed restrictions for mobo vendors


----------



## Lurcher99

MasterGamma12 said:


> But are you using a Crossflash?


I did, and It worked. But I got fed up with being unable to boot M2 ssd as my primary drive, so I returned to original Asus bios. Still waiting/hoping ASUS will update bios and enable Zen3 on it...maybe I'm just too optimistic...


----------



## weareanomalous

XLNT1337 said:


> Hey, do you have the C6Extreme? Hero users only have 1 nvme slot. So does it work with 4x speed? Also did you try out curve optimizer yet?
> 
> - had the same power surge problem but as you said disabling the usb controller does the trick.
> 
> Other than that I had rgb set to red before crossflashing which stuck until I reset the bios. Now it is defaulting to rgb puke.
> 
> Hmm so the X370 Pro4 bios seems the way to go now. It's basically the b450 pro one with newer agesa.


I have the C6H, and I meant the (only existing) bottom NVMe slot. Perhaps I should have stated more clearly but I didn't want people to confuse that with a PCIe to NVMe adapter which is like $3 on AliExpress. I have not adjusted the bifurcation settings and it is at X2 now. I am not sure what the speed of the NVMe was with the older B450 BIOS though.








*Update: I tried all bifurcation settings (x16 default, x8x8, x8x4x4 and x4x4x4x4, and ALL of them does not provide X4 to the NVMe slot to the C6H. Basically with the X370 BIOS you are stuck with X2 on the drive. I am not sure what is the NVMe status on the B450 though.*

RGB wise, I never changed the settings and it remains at the default color cycles. Not a big deal for me because if I want to disable it I can just remove the I/O shroud and disconnect the LED cable.

As for Curve Optimizer, may I ask how should I check this? I never overclock so I'm not sure how this is supposed to work.
*Update: I checked Curve Optimizer in the PBO, it is there. There is a per core and all core option, but I don't know what they do and whether they function as intended.*



csf22able said:


> there is no diiference between them for me, nmve works the same way, as well as usb's, i see no noticeable changes
> new microcode added though, now it have support for Vermeer B2 revision, newest bioses from b450 doesn't work here, agesa is different, x370pro4 have specific version for older chipsets (provided by AMD), it means AMD removed restrictions for mobo vendors


Hmm, Vermeer B2 doesn't work with AGESA 1.1.x.x? I never knew there was a meaningful difference between B0 and B2. If I got a B2 5600X I would certainly believe I got a lemon.


----------



## excaliburn92

I've tried crossflashing X370 Pro through bios flashback and I get a solid blue light after 3 blinks. Renaming it to C6HWIFI.CAP made it blink 10-13 times before it turned solid blue again. Tried 3 different usb drives (one of them is USB 2.0) with all being correctly formatted (MBR, FAT23). All same results. My board is the WIFI variant if that makes any difference. Any ideas?


----------



## csf22able

weareanomalous said:


> Hmm, Vermeer B2 doesn't work with AGESA 1.1.x.x?


B2 released after agesa 1.2.0.0 update








AMD preparing B2 stepping of Ryzen 5000 "Vermeer" CPUs with clock speed up to 5.0 GHz - VideoCardz.com


AMD Vermeer Refresh, aka Ryzen 5000 XT? Patrick Schur revealed new OPN (Processor’s Model Number) codes for two unreleased SKUs. Those SKUs are allegedly based on Vermeer, which suggests they are desktop CPUs. According to Patrick, AMD is now working on two models: a 16-core CPU with a base...




videocardz.com




nvme is generally ok, i have old budget ADATA nvme drive


----------



## Dr. Vodka

csf22able said:


> nvme is generally ok, i have old budget ADATA nvme drive


Is this with the X370 Pro4 BIOS, or the Taichi BIOS?


----------



## csf22able

Dr. Vodka said:


> Is this with the X370 Pro4 BIOS, or the Taichi BIOS?


 X370 Pro4 of course, nvme doesn't work with Taichi bios


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Excellent, thank you.

I'm a bit tempted to daily drive this BIOS with my 3900x, lol

I might go for it during the weekend, see what my RAM can do at 1.2v while we're at it.


----------



## MasterGamma12

oile said:


> Yes it is present


Thanks, good to know.


----------



## Senniha

Hi guys,i finished yesterday my tests on Taichi x370.I flashmod and swapped CPUs aĺl day.Bios 7.03 is broken on zen3.Memory is unstable running only default 2133 with 4 dimms.With 2 dimms i tested my default XMP 3333 & 3200/1600IF without success.The board does not even try to training memory black screen reset/power button doesn't work.With my R5 2600x P7.03 is working.Also i tested flashmod p.
4.85 Taichi x470 latest agesa still locked 4D error.I reverted back to p6.62.I don't understand how x370 pro 4 has no memory issues and Taichi has with this bios.I have sent email to Asrock support to inform them .


----------



## oile

Senniha said:


> Hi guys,i finished yesterday my tests on Taichi x370.I flashmod and swapped CPUs aĺl day.Bios 7.03 is broken on zen3.Memory is unstable running only default 2133 with 4 dimms.With 2 dimms i tested my default XMP 3333 & 3200/1600IF without success.The board does not even try to training memory black screen reset/power button doesn't work.With my R5 2600x P7.03 is working.Also i tested flashmod p.
> 4.85 Taichi x470 latest agesa still locked 4D error.I reverted back to p6.62.I don't understand how x370 pro 4 has no memory issues and Taichi has with this bios.I have sent email to Asrock support to inform them .


I've noticed that from cold boot for me with taichi crossflashed it's impossible to boot at 3200. I've to try widening timings.
But with normal boot I have no problem with the maximum my ram can sustain with 1.2v: 3200c16 16 16 32 48. Mem test ok, cpu heavy games are ok.


----------



## MasterGamma12

I feel better sticking with the B450 Fatal1ty K4 bios.


----------



## oile

MasterGamma12 said:


> I feel better sticking with the B450 Fatal1ty K4 bios.


Before flashing any mod, did you have erp disabled or s4+S5 enabled?
Did you reset cmos before switching from 3000 to 5000 cpu and crossflashing?
Maybe @csf22able could give me a hint about it, too


----------



## jamarinas

Senniha said:


> Hi guys,i finished yesterday my tests on Taichi x370.I flashmod and swapped CPUs aĺl day.Bios 7.03 is broken on zen3.Memory is unstable running only default 2133 with 4 dimms.With 2 dimms i tested my default XMP 3333 & 3200/1600IF without success.The board does not even try to training memory black screen reset/power button doesn't work.With my R5 2600x P7.03 is working.Also i tested flashmod p.
> 4.85 Taichi x470 latest agesa still locked 4D error.I reverted back to p6.62.I don't understand how x370 pro 4 has no memory issues and Taichi has with this bios.I have sent email to Asrock support to inform them .


Did you try tweaking the memory timings? My DDR4-3000 (Corsair LPX, Micron-B) when I was still using C6H is barely stable at XMP so I use XMP timings and voltage + a bit lower operating frequency (@2800-ish). I use the Ryzen Memory Tweaker for the other settings. Bumped the Vsoc a bit as well but way below the limits.


----------



## Senniha

jamarinas said:


> Did you try tweaking the memory timings? My DDR4-3000 (Corsair LPX, Micron-B) when I was still using C6H is barely stable at XMP so I use XMP timings and voltage + a bit lower operating frequency (@2800-ish). I use the Ryzen Memory Tweaker for the other settings. Bumped the Vsoc a bit as well but way below the limits.


I load xmp with are loose/safe values.The problem with this bios(7.03) is that does not even try to train the memory as soon as SAVE AND EXIT bios goes black screen and reset/power button does not working.I have tested manual 2666/2933/3200/3333 with 2 dimms only my B-dies.I have 4 dimms Corsair LPX 3333 (2 low binned B-dies Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3333C16
Device Description) & 2 Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2C3333C16 so not a good combo for this **** beta bios.P6.62 was better as i could post even at 3800 but have WHEA errors above 3200.

DIMM1: Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3333C16
DIMM2: Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3333C16
DIMM3: Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2C3333C16
DIMM4: Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2C3333C16


----------



## jamarinas

Senniha said:


> I load xmp with are loose/safe values.The problem with this bios(7.03) is that does even try to train the memory as soon as SAVE AND EXIT bios goes black screen and reset/power button does not working.I have tested manual 2666/2933/3200/3333 with 2 dimms only my B-dies.I have 4 dimms Corsair LPX 3333 (2 low binned B-dies Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3333C16
> Device Description) & 2 Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2C3333C16 so not a good combo for this **** beta bios.P6.62 was better as i could post even at 3800 but have WHEA errors above 3200.
> 
> DIMM1: Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3333C16
> DIMM2: Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3333C16
> DIMM3: Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2C3333C16
> DIMM4: Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2C3333C16
> View attachment 2544175


I think generally, the x370 generally maxes out at 3200 (using average modules). What I am using now runs the same set @XMP (same CPU). But yeah, still waiting for the ASUS C6H Zen 3 BIOS and I'll swap it back with the B450 on my daily driver.


----------



## csf22able

i'm ask you to wait for official BIOS, don't try to fight over bios problems with Asrock crossflashing, there is no way to fix dram power control with Asrock bios, 4 usb-ports, rgb-control, etc
Asus preparing agesa 1.2.0.6 release for new boards and there is rumors that x370 support is also on the plan after future updates ASUS Rolls Out AMD AGESA 1.2.0.6 BETA BIOS Firmware For Its ROG Crosshair VIII Motherboards


----------



## XLNT1337

Well the Taichi (7.03) has DRAM problems and no nvme support but we could just use X370 pro4 (7.10)?  is there any disadvantages to this vs. the B450 ?

Asus bios would be the best but tbh I won't believe it till I see it with my own eyes. 🧐


----------



## mRkukov

csf22able said:


> i'm ask you to wait for official BIOS, don't try to fight over bios problems with Asrock crossflashing, there is no way to fix dram power control with Asrock bios, 4 usb-ports, rgb-control, etc
> Asus preparing agesa 1.2.0.6 release for new boards and there is rumors that x370 support is also on the plan after future updates ASUS Rolls Out AMD AGESA 1.2.0.6 BETA BIOS Firmware For Its ROG Crosshair VIII Motherboards


Do you have any real reson to say we should wait? Asus has not indicated anything else than this board is EOL.


----------



## oile

Maybe @shamino1978 or @safedisk might get some help for us from ASUS? Thank you


----------



## csf22able

mRkukov said:


> Do you have any real reson to say we should wait?


yes, because mostly it's about "part1" of my message, nothing is improved since b450 bios from Asrock, you can still use that bios and wait for Asus update, OR buy a newer board (just not from Asus 🤬)


----------



## voxson5

csf22able said:


> i'm ask you to wait for official BIOS, don't try to fight over bios problems with Asrock crossflashing, there is no way to fix dram power control with Asrock bios, 4 usb-ports, rgb-control, etc
> Asus preparing agesa 1.2.0.6 release for new boards and there is rumors that x370 support is also on the plan after future updates ASUS Rolls Out AMD AGESA 1.2.0.6 BETA BIOS Firmware For Its ROG Crosshair VIII Motherboards


But why though?

I can spend slight more than just a 5800x and get a faster (ymmv) system with a more modern feature set.

I'd even spend more just to buy a board that isn't asus.


----------



## csf22able

voxson5 said:


> I'd even spend more just to buy a board that isn't asus.


then go for it, my message was only about new crossflashing games which is meaningless, new agesa (1.2.0.3c) don't give a benefits without power control and Super I\O, Vermeer X(5800X3D) support isn't there


----------



## Pitatone

Gamers Nexus made a video, and they mention ASRock being the first company to offer Zen 3 Support on X370. Here is the video with the timestamp:

HW News - AMD Backtracks, Intel Mining Operation, & X370 Gets Ryzen 5000 Support


----------



## oile

Pitatone said:


> Gamers Nexus made a video, and they mention ASRock being the first company to offer Zen 3 Support on X370. Here is the video with the timestamp:
> 
> HW News - AMD Backtracks, Intel Mining Operation, & X370 Gets Ryzen 5000 Support


I've asked in the comments if Steve could ask Asus if they are going to do the same as Asrock.
Maybe you guys could make the same question and, with their help, put some pressure on Asus about an answer


----------



## CubanB

I had no problems running 4 sticks for 64GB @ 3600 mhz on this motherboard. The main thing is the memory controller on the CPU. If you're using 1000 or 2000 series, it will be hard.. the memory controller is bottlenecked. For 3000 or 5000 series it's a lot easier. This is one of the best boards out there for running 4 sticks, it's T-Topology.

Don't expect to be able to run 3600 CL12, but 3600 CL16 with custom timings is easily obtainable if you dial it in right. 3600 CL14 is achievable but hard.. you'd need really high end sticks.


----------



## XLNT1337

Hmm I tried to flash the x370 pro bios. Same USB Stick I used before with B450 bios. Just replaced the Rom file and I get error 46: Problem finding flash information. 

What is going on?


----------



## excaliburn92

XLNT1337 said:


> Hmm I tried to flash the x370 pro bios. Same USB Stick I used before with B450 bios. Just replaced the Rom file and I get error 46: Problem finding flash information.
> 
> What is going on?


Same thing here with AFUDOS. Also tried flashback takes a minute and a half before giving a solid blue light. Let me know if you fix it.


----------



## MasterGamma12

oile said:


> Before flashing any mod, did you have erp disabled or s4+S5 enabled?
> Did you reset cmos before switching from 3000 to 5000 cpu and crossflashing?
> Maybe @csf22able could give me a hint about it, too


I don't remember


----------



## mito1172

oile said:


> I've asked in the comments if Steve could ask Asus if they are going to do the same as Asrock.
> Maybe you guys could make the same question and, with their help, put some pressure on Asus about an answer


I wrote this there. *Congratulations ASRock. where is the big Asus? We are waiting for bios for 5000 series processor support for x370 c6h motherboard.*


----------



## MasterGamma12

Asrock released 7.04 for the Taichi as a heads up.


----------



## XLNT1337

But how do I flash this? Afudos still gives me error 46.


----------



## MasterGamma12

XLNT1337 said:


> But how do I flash this? Afudos still gives me error 46.


From my experience with Afudos, I'd swap my 5600x with my spare 3600 and use bios flashback to go to 7704, then do the Afudos thing, then when I've verified that the Asrock bios works, swap back in the 5600x.

Hence the reason why I've just stuck with my modded Fatal1ty K4 bios unless Asus does something official.


----------



## oile

MasterGamma12 said:


> From my experience with Afudos, I'd swap my 5600x with my spare 3600 and use bios flashback to go to 7704, then do the Afudos thing, then when I've verified that the Asrock bios works, swap back in the 5600x.
> 
> Hence the reason why I've just stuck with my modded Fatal1ty K4 bios unless Asus does something official.


Why all the swaps when we can modify any bios to be flashback compatible? You don't think it erases every block?
AFAIK if it goes through flashback, it rewrites all the 16386kb, right?


----------



## Senniha

Hi.Asrock released 7.04 which fixed All WHEA errors.Finally i was able to OC my crap hynix to 3600 with loose timings,i settled to 3466.You can see my posts on Asrock Taichi x370 discussion.


----------



## oile

7.04 works ok on cvhi.
But I always have soft cold boot bug with my ram. Only After reloading profile, 3200c16 is perfectly stable

Do you know wich users are ASUS rep on this forum right now?


----------



## mito1172

oile said:


> 7.04 works ok on cvhi.
> But I always have soft cold boot bug with my ram. Only After reloading profile, 3200c16 is perfectly stable
> 
> Do you know wich users are ASUS rep on this forum right now?


it was an asus employee who started this thread but not anymore


----------



## csf22able

does anyone have usb-tester to check the output power of usb ports on C6H after crossflashing, i've just get one and i see that none of the ports are able to give more than 500mA, even 3.1 type-c and type-A, no matter back or front (onboard) , i have very good cables capable to reach 5-10A, i've made a circuit with power supply and compared to circuit with usb3 connection, in second case the device is not able to get more than 500mA power (max for USB2 port power limit)


----------



## Dave001

csf22able said:


> does anyone have usb-tester to check the output power of usb ports on C6H after crossflashing, i've just get one and i see that none of the ports are able to give more than 500mA, even 3.1 type-c and type-A, no matter back or front (onboard) , i have very good cables capable to reach 5-10A, i've made a circuit with power supply and compared to circuit with usb3 connection, in second case the device is not able to get more than 500mA power (max for USB2 port power limit)


Can't help with crossflashing info, but I've never been able to use USB hdd's, and even some flash drives, on any of the USB ports in the front of my case, connected to the motherboard headers (U31G1_78, U31G1_910), worked flawlessly with my old Mainboard (Sabertooth 990FX), but has given me nothing but problems with this "Top Tier" board.


----------



## roco_smith

Dave001 said:


> Can't help with crossflashing info, but I've never been able to use USB hdd's, and even some flash drives, on any of the USB ports in the front of my case, connected to the motherboard headers (U31G1_78, U31G1_910), worked flawlessly with my old Mainboard (Sabertooth 990FX), but has given me nothing but problems with this "Top Tier" board.


 I did not had this kind of issue when crossflash to Asrock Bios and the regular ASUS bIOS on my Crosshair VI Extreme. Front usb are working wiTH no issue since my mouse and keyboard are conected there , also I have one external USB HDD that is connected in one of the blue 3.0 USB port of the motherboard .


----------



## csf22able

of course they work, they work for me too, but all ports have same max power - 500mA, keyboard, mouse, flash drive is only used about 100ma, most of external HDD's are also ok with 500ma, but USB3 and USB 3.1 Gen2 ports should provide 900 and 1500ma respectively in order to power up some devices or charge smartphones (faster than USB2), or boosting data transfer speed


----------



## residentour

J


csf22able said:


> does anyone have usb-tester to check the output power of usb ports on C6H after crossflashing, i've just get one and i see that none of the ports are able to give more than 500mA, even 3.1 type-c and type-A, no matter back or front (onboard) , i have very good cables capable to reach 5-10A, i've made a circuit with power supply and compared to circuit with usb3 connection, in second case the device is not able to get more than 500mA power (max for USB2 port power limit)


Just checked all USB ports on (b450 fatality crossflashed) board with "Ampere" app for Android phones. I know it is not accurate but gives enough insight. All ports give below 500mA on the app, while phone charger gives 5V 3.5A+ .


----------



## csf22able

thx, it's interesting to check non-crossflashed C6H either, maybe i have to change the board (finally) because i need high-powered USB's and i don't have enough space for internal PCIE->USB3 controller


----------



## jamarinas

csf22able said:


> thx, it's interesting to check non-crossflashed C6H either, maybe i have to change the board (finally) because i need high-powered USB's and i don't have enough space for internal PCIE->USB3 controller


To be honest, my ASUS B450-F/2 can't charge my phone (iP XR) as fast as a regular 1A charger (Ugreen) using the same cable. I tried it on the 3.2 gen 2 and 3.2 gen 1 ports but still really slow. 

I think you need to install the quick charge driver (ASUS Ai Charger or ASRock App Charger) to kick the controller to output a higher current.


----------



## csf22able

jamarinas said:


> To be honest, my ASUS B450-F/2 can't charge my phone (iP XR) as fast as a regular 1A charger (Ugreen) using the same cable. I tried it on the 3.2 gen 2 and 3.2 gen 1 ports but still really slow.


PC USB ports are 5Volt, charger may have 12volt and 1Ampere, that's why it much faster =) (plus iphone have some proprietary protection chips to work faster with original chargers an so on)
i don't need a charger, 900 and 1500ma are not about only charging



jamarinas said:


> (ASUS Ai Charger or ASRock App Charger)


they created for old mobo's to charge iphone's, doesn't work with C6H anyway


----------



## jamarinas

csf22able said:


> PC USB ports are 5Volt, charger may have 12volt and 1Ampere, that's why it much faster =) (plus iphone have some proprietary protection chips to work faster with original chargers an so on)
> i don't need a charger, 900 and 1500ma are not about only charging
> 
> 
> they created for old mobo's to charge iphone's, doesn't work with C6H anyway


No, it's a regular Ugreen 5v wall plug. I have those that are Qcharge capable. Even the Apple 5v 1A charger is faster so I assume the ports on my B450 which was not crossflashed behaved the same way as the crossflashed C6H.


----------



## csf22able

jamarinas said:


> I assume the ports on my B450 which was not crossflashed behaved the same way as the crossflashed C6H.


i still can't get USB3 mode from C6H, even for data transfering, proper cable and device, it's always USB2, 900ma is a minimal standart for USB3 ports no matter if fast charging is supported or not. The issue with smartphones could be the data interface and controller (USB2 for data tranferring), i'll try to find another PC to check


----------



## jamarinas

csf22able said:


> i still can't get USB3 mode from C6H, even for data transfering, proper cable and device, it's always USB2, 900ma is a minimal standart for USB3 ports no matter if fast charging is supported or not. The issue with smartphones could be the data interface and controller (USB2 for data tranferring), i'll try to find another PC to check


So best bet would be to try the USB port/s that are connected to the ASMedia controller. It should behave like a normal PCIe USB card (assuming it is connected via PCIe). Maybe try swapping/reinstalling the drivers from ASRock. 

I'm not sure it the SuperIO plays an important role in the device detection and/or voltage/current/power monitoring and settings.


----------



## csf22able

jamarinas said:


> So best bet would be to try the USB port/s that are connected to the ASMedia controller. It should behave like a normal PCIe USB card (assuming it is connected via PCIe). Maybe try swapping/reinstalling the drivers from ASRock.


Asmedia have own drivers, they don't need specific drivers from motherboard vendors, i've tried them in first place (once i needed to connect usb3+ device) and was surprised by 500ma max power, which is very abnormal, especially for type-c port which designed to provide at least 1.5A


----------



## userxy79

csf22able said:


> thx, it's interesting to check non-crossflashed C6H either, maybe i have to change the board (finally) because i need high-powered USB's and i don't have enough space for internal PCIE->USB3 controller


Still need someone with stock Bios and USB Tester?

I can use Win 10 or Linux while Testing the Ampere Output, what ever you like. Just tell me  

Gesendet von meinem BAH2-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## csf22able

userxy79 said:


> Still need someone with stock Bios and USB Tester?
> I can use Win 10 or Linux while Testing the Ampere Output, what ever you like. Just tell me


yep, i need to test usb3.1 type-c and 3.1 type A ports on the back of the board, no matter Linux or Windows, just interesting to know the ports can drive higher than 500ma


----------



## Dave001

Just done some quick tests with Ampere on an Android phone. Crosshair VI Extreme with bios 8101.

5v 2amp USB wall charger - 1950mA
Rear USB 3.1 Gen 2 Type A (red port) - 380mA
Rear USB 3.1 Gen 1 Type A (blue ports 1-6) 360mA
Front USB 3 on Define R6 ( U31G1_78 port) - 310mA
Front USB 2 on Define R6 ( U31G1_910 port) - 250mA

No idea how realistic them numbers are.


----------



## csf22able

Dave001 said:


> No idea how realistic them numbers are.


unfortunately they're not, i have 490ma with real USB tester device while Ampere shows me 250-270
the other issue is that smartphone isn't good device for such measures while plugged to PC, their usb-controller usually drops connection to usb2 mode for PC-detection, it's better to measure with something like USB3 hard drives, monitors or other power hungry devices


----------



## XLNT1337

Ampere shows me 490mA with the front usb-c. 4,05 volts


----------



## ocisdead

Has anyone seen any statement from ASUS about this motherboard? It has been like 20 days since AMD unlocked support for vermeer on x370 and Asrock started releasing new bios versions for their boards. If anyone has contacts please get the ball rolling or at least a confirmation that they are indeed leaving this motherboard for dead while their competitors continue support.


----------



## oile

ocisdead said:


> Has anyone seen any statement from ASUS about this motherboard? It has been like 20 days since AMD unlocked support for vermeer on x370 and Asrock started releasing new bios versions for their boards. If anyone has contacts please get the ball rolling or at least a confirmation that they are indeed leaving this motherboard for dead while their competitors continue support.


I am asking politely on every reddit, forum and twitter account I have. Social media that get more attention from brands are twitter and reddit. I guess that @shamino1978 and maybe Safedisk are ASUS output here but they are not replying anything.
We don't know if we can have hopes for a beta bios.


----------



## xzamples

Linus does a video for X370 and zen 3 support


----------



## XLNT1337

ocisdead said:


> Has anyone seen any statement from ASUS about this motherboard? It has been like 20 days since AMD unlocked support for vermeer on x370 and Asrock started releasing new bios versions for their boards. If anyone has contacts please get the ball rolling or at least a confirmation that they are indeed leaving this motherboard for dead while their competitors continue support.


Did AMD unlock it tho? They were discussing it.


----------



## Orgios

Well if Asus doesn't upgrade, they will loose a future customer to ASrock (but isn't ASrock owned by Asus?) 

Sent from my Mi Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgeKps

Orgios said:


> Well if Asus doesn't upgrade, they will loose a future customer to ASrock (but isn't ASrock owned by Asus?)
> 
> Sent from my Mi Note 10 using Tapatalk


No, Asrock was spun-off by Asus and is owned by Pegatron, which was also spun-off by Asus.


----------



## 1devomer

GeorgeKps said:


> No, Asrock was spun-off by Asus and is owned by Pegatron, which was also spun-off by Asus.


Well, if i understood it correctly, Pegatron is the Asus manufacturing spin-off.
Pegatron is the company that actually manufacture the electronic goods for Asus, Asrock, Apple, Tesla, etc.

If one check the Pegatron current board of directors, there are still some old Asus managers on board.
I also checked some 2019 financial statement, Asus seems to still own a 20% stack at Pegatron, which is being mentioned as Asus subsidiary.

So one may think that Asrock and Asus are separates entities, which is true from the outside.
From the inside, Pegatron is the Asus manufacturing company, which happen to own another products research and development division, that is represented by Asrock.
Both Asus and Asrock get their products manufactured by Pegartron.

So at the end, if one dig deep enough, one will find that Asrock is indeed still linked to Asus.
In a way or the other.


----------



## XLNT1337

But in a way Asrock owns Asus...if you know what I mean.


----------



## Willyfisch

According to ASUS, they are only waiting for AMD to officially support it:
"Until AMD officially supports the chipset with releases of their microcode to add to firmware, we are unable to provide firmware updates for that specific chipset."

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/shm7kv


----------



## XLNT1337

That's just BS. Asus and AMD keep talking while Asrock does something.


----------



## GeorgeKps

1devomer said:


> Well, if i understood it correctly, Pegatron is the Asus manufacturing spin-off.
> Pegatron is the company that actually manufacture the electronic goods for Asus, Asrock, Apple, Tesla, etc.
> 
> If one check the Pegatron current board of directors, there are still some old Asus managers on board.
> I also checked some 2019 financial statement, Asus seems to still own a 20% stack at Pegatron, which is being mentioned as Asus subsidiary.
> 
> So one may think that Asrock and Asus are separates entities, which is true from the outside.
> From the inside, Pegatron is the Asus manufacturing company, which happen to own another products research and development division, that is represented by Asrock.
> Both Asus and Asrock get their products manufactured by Pegartron.
> 
> So at the end, if one dig deep enough, one will find that Asrock is indeed still linked to Asus.
> In a way or the other.


A company being spin-off (excuse my poor English, i don't know how to say it in past tense) means it's independent. Look how Global Foundries is. It's a different company with different management etc. Cooperating with such a company doesn't prevent other companies to cooperate with it. For example, i don't believe MSI wouldn't be able to cooperate with Pegatron if both wanted to. 

The fact that Asus owns some part of it doesn't mean it belongs to it. It's just that Asus is a shareholder of Pegatron.

Anyone is of course welcome to correct me. 🙂


----------



## 1devomer

GeorgeKps said:


> A company being spin-off (excuse my poor English, i don't know how to say it in past tense) means it's independent. Look how Global Foundries is. It's a different company with different management etc. Cooperating with such a company doesn't prevent other companies to cooperate with it. For example, i don't believe MSI wouldn't be able to cooperate with Pegatron if both wanted to.
> 
> The fact that Asus owns some part of it doesn't mean it belongs to it. It's just that Asus is a shareholder of Pegatron.
> 
> Anyone is of course welcome to correct me. 🙂


I corrected you.

Global foundry is owned by the Mubadala Group, which is a different entity of AMD itself.
Sure they still have, and still will have an intricate relationship.
But the Asus/Asrock case, it is a stronger intricate relashionship than AMD and Mubadala Group.

This is exactly my point, from an external view they are two different companies, from an internal point of view, not so much.
One can view this as a smart move from Asus, not letting all its eggs in the same basket.
One want to have multiples independent research and development teams under the hood.
If something goes wrong on one side, there is still the other side to save the day!

As far as separation, i can attach you the 2018-2019 Asus Financial Statement, where Pegatron is cited as an Asus subsidiary.
Maybe you are more skilled than me, to sort out the corporate papers meaning.


----------



## weareanomalous

1devomer said:


> From the inside, Pegatron is the Asus manufacturing company, which happen to own another products research and development division, that is represented by Asrock.
> Both Asus and Asrock get their products manufactured by Pegartron.


Hmmm...didn't Asus switch to ECS for manufacturing a few years back?



1devomer said:


> Well, if i understood it correctly, Pegatron is the Asus manufacturing spin-off.
> Pegatron is the company that actually manufacture the electronic goods for Asus, Asrock, Apple, Tesla, etc.
> 
> If one check the Pegatron current board of directors, there are still some old Asus managers on board.
> I also checked some 2019 financial statement, Asus seems to still own a 20% stack at Pegatron, which is being mentioned as Asus subsidiary.
> 
> So one may think that Asrock and Asus are separates entities, which is true from the outside.
> From the inside, Pegatron is the Asus manufacturing company, which happen to own another products research and development division, that is represented by Asrock.
> Both Asus and Asrock get their products manufactured by Pegartron.
> 
> So at the end, if one dig deep enough, one will find that Asrock is indeed still linked to Asus.
> In a way or the other.


Apparently 16.8% from their website: 主要股東 - 投資人關係 - PEGATRON 和碩聯合科技


----------



## 1devomer

weareanomalous said:


> Hmmm...didn't Asus switch to ECS for manufacturing a few years back?
> 
> 
> Apparently 16.8% from their website: 主要股東 - 投資人關係 - PEGATRON 和碩聯合科技


Nice thank you!

Not sure to be honest, Pegatron have a lot of sites all over the world, so not sure what is being produced where.
And what is being produced by other companies.

As far i understood, Pegatron is quite big nowadays, and have gained market shares in the manufacturing field.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

*ASUS hints at AMD Ryzen 5000 CPU series support for X370 motherboards*

Reddit user SovietMacguyver posted a conversation with an ASUS representative about support for AMD Zen3 processors. AMD officially blocked manufacturers from delivering Ryzen 5000 'Zen 3' Desktop CPU support on older X370 motherboards.
This decision by AMD has required ASUS motherboards consumers and other companies to seek alternatives for help.

The discussion presented to Reddit between the user and ASUS may tip the scales to offering support for the company's X370 motherboards.

_*Noted. Customer feedback has been passed on to the Motherboard Team.

Until AMD officially supports the chipset with releases of their microcode to add to firmware, we are unable to provide firmware updates for that specific chipset.

For other chipsets, some features are not reliant on microcode for other controllers so can be enabled without AMD support.*

So it seems to me that Asus is open to the idea of supporting Zen 3 on X370, but is just waiting for the right conditions to be met before doing so. 
Thats not exactly a promise, so Ive gone back to them again to get a more solid answer. Ill update with more as I get it._

-> ASUS hints at AMD Ryzen 5000 CPU series support for X370 motherboards


----------



## ehpexs

I sure hope that having a almost 50,000 post thread would open some eyes up at Asus. Like you'd think they would perhaps realize that this board is worth supporting from the amount of hardcore enthusiasts in this thread alone. I guess we just hold our breath and see if Asus and AMD really want more of our money or not.


----------



## GeorgeKps

ehpexs said:


> I sure hope that having a almost 50,000 post thread would open some eyes up at Asus. Like you'd think they would perhaps realize that this board is worth supporting from the amount of hardcore enthusiasts in this thread alone. I guess we just hold our breath and see if Asus and AMD really want more of our money or not.


I wouldn't hold my breath for Asus realising anything about its community and customer base. Their attitude has shown it doesn't. Have you ever visited their official forums and Asus' response to people's problems?
They act like Creative. They're arrogant and provide no real help. The only meaningful help comes from users.


----------



## csf22able

they never read old threads on ROG forum, you can write anything there


----------



## roco_smith

so lets push instead on Asus Rog Forum to push for support in the AMD official forum


----------



## Ice009

Is Asrock the only company that currently has a BIOS release for X370 support out of all the manufacturers? Is it a beta BIOS?


----------



## Dogzilla07

MSI B350 Tomahawk - Beta bios
Asrock X370 Taichi - Beta bios
Asrock X370 Pro4 - Official bios

Asrock X300 (Deskmini + Deskmeet) - official 5000 APU only

That's it so far.


----------



## Ice009

Dogzilla07 said:


> MSI B350 Tomahawk - Beta bios
> Asrock X370 Taichi - Beta bios
> Asrock X370 Pro4 - Official bios
> 
> Asrock X300 (Deskmini + Deskmeet) - official 5000 APU only
> 
> That's it so far.


Thanks, Dogzilla07. So not many so far at all. Hopefully MB manufacturers get on board with this soon and start releasing BIOS updates. I don't know if AMD are the ones holding this up like Asus are saying, but if so, AMD need to give the MB manufacturers what they need in regard to the microcode or whatever else so they can go ahead and work on releasing updated BIOSes.


----------



## ehpexs

I am so tempted to just go and buy a 12600k and some motherboard. I really do wonder if it's worth waiting on this, or if I'm better off to just sell all my stuff and rid the bad taste of this entire experience.


----------



## 1devomer

Some news from the front!
Spent some time reviewing the AMD earning report, after taking a look at the EA one.

To sums up the report, AMD is earning a lot of cash, and plans to keep this kind of growth for the year 2022.
Which means the same prices and marketing tactics, it has used until now, to grow its business.

Tho, no allusion to the X370 support matter were made.
On top of that, a couple of Investor representatives begin to shoot Dr Su about AMD pricing and tail winding the profits to high margins, instead of volume shipped.
It puts AMD in a bad spot, Dr Su didn't provide a decent answer to the pricing issues and the brand image shaming that AMD is undergoing.

To conclude the report, Dr Su said i quote _"the entire food chain needs to come together to deliver on the very strong demand that's out there"._
Which alludes to the fact that AMD is actively working with marketers and influencers, to be able to push its products when needed.


So, looking at this report, once again, there is no sign that AMD is taking care of its basic customers.
Investors begin to ask themselves how much AMD can play the hiking pricing games.
The X370 debacle is still viewed as a weapon to boaster sales and AMD customer's engagement.
AMD is planning to keep the high prices, juggling with its portfolio products pricing, to be able to achieve the 51% growth announced this year.

If you are still waiting for AMD to release its cpu on X370, you are being held hostages and being used as a marketing tool, just you know.
And looking at how much corporate the Asrock Taichi thread is, you guys will still have to wait some time, AMD and manufacturers are simply playing with their user base!


The report is available here!


----------



## csf22able

1devomer said:


> AMD is planning to keep the high prices, juggling with its portfolio products pricing, to be able to achieve the 51% growth announced this year.


that's dumb, Intel is cheaper and faster (in general) with their budget Alder lake's. AMD still have Zen2 for budget segment and it's total failure comparing to Intel. Budget segment brings more sales and AMD lose it



1devomer said:


> Which means the same prices and marketing tactics


i'm enough from their "marketing", trying to fight Intel with such prices and support is absolute stupidity


----------



## GraveNoX

People forgot AMD had high prices even on Bulldozer era. FX8350 had i7 price for a long time. FX8150 had i5 price. Remember FX9590 with 220W TDP with $799 MSRP when intel had 4770K at $350 ?


----------



## 1devomer

csf22able said:


> that's dumb, Intel is cheaper and faster (in general) with their budget Alder lake's. AMD still have Zen2 for budget segment and it's total failure comparing to Intel. Budget segment brings more sales and AMD lose it
> 
> 
> i'm enough from their "marketing", trying to fight Intel with such prices and support is absolute stupidity


I know but that's what AMD planned, since they are doubling down on the XX% of growth this year. 🤷‍♀️
And i think that who prepared the earning call made some mistakes, like citing the launch of their low-end card at 199$, in front of Industry Investors.
I mean, it is like treating the people in front of you as they were dumb, as they would not be aware of the current gpu market!
And i think it is what triggered some Investors representative, to challenge AMD pricing and company public perception.

So this X370 support is a double edge knife for AMD, a huge sales boost, but also it is damaging the old company brand image.



GraveNoX said:


> People forgot AMD had high prices even on Bulldozer era. FX8350 had i7 price for a long time. FX8150 had i5 price. Remember FX9590 with 220W TDP with $799 MSRP when intel had 4770K at $350 ?


I remember, but you could overclock and unlock low-end parts to get good performances.
So it was like the Qx9XXX Extreme of Intel, you could still get a lower priced Q6600 and overclock it.


An AMD R5 3600 is currently priced higher than when it launched, in Europe.
I could get a 3600 for a little less than 200e, check the 3600 tray prices now.








No wonders why AMD made so much money and why it invested the money earn into big cloud players customers!


----------



## csf22able

GraveNoX said:


> People forgot AMD had high prices even on Bulldozer era


and nobody bought AMD at that time, AMD was never a choice for me before zen era, Zen success made AMD go crazy and too "narcissist" about their market share


----------



## mito1172

csf22able said:


> and nobody bought AMD at that time, AMD was never a choice for me before zen era, Zen success made AMD go crazy and too "narcissist" about their market share


in short, when amd succeeded a little, it became greedy like intel.  

Also, if AMD hadn't been smart and blocking x370 motherboards, it would have been possible for them to sell more processors.


----------



## jamarinas

Their good guy image "bla bla support a single socket for a long time" gave them fans rooting for them. It was like a revenge back then to Intel when Zen came out. lol


----------



## Dr. Vodka

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/snki0m

Nicely done Asrock.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

ASrock is the name of my next Game  (Was with only ASUS for about 12Y) but now i will be Only ASrock.

BTW ASrock is kinda ABIT


----------



## Targonis

mito1172 said:


> in short, when amd succeeded a little, it became greedy like intel.
> 
> Also, if AMD hadn't been smart and blocking x370 motherboards, it would have been possible for them to sell more processors.


I feel it's a bit more complicated than you are suggesting. I had read the Q4 report and gathered a fair amount about what is and has been going on:
First, video card shortages are difficult, because while AMD and NVIDIA make GPUs, the video card makers are the ones who actually take the GPU and turn it into a video card. If there are shortages in components like VRAM, that will reduce how many video cards can be made. So, AMD is actually securing supplies of substrate, VRMs, and VRAM to sell to the video card makers, possibly at cost in an effort to keep prices down. With TSMC and probably Global Foundries raising prices, AMD has been forced to increase chip prices as well.

A big complaint that many have had about AMD since Zen3 is really that AMD doesn't have a Ryzen 5700 or 5700X CPU, and Ryzen 3 desktop chips without graphics are gone. The move from 4 cores/CCX, 2 CCX per CCD, and up to two CCD per Ryzen processor made it so every target is based on 8 cores, with some 6 core CCDs that are there. With 4 cores/CCX, that means you get 4 core or, or 3 core per CCX, but since 3 core chips would be seen as garbage, 3 core CCX being used to make 6 core CCD, and then two CCD to make the 12 core chips, the 4 core CCX for 8 core CCD. Going to 8 core CCD without the CCX means that every building block is based on 8 cores, or 6 cores if there are any flaws. So, 6 core, 8 core, 12 core, and 16 cores are the ONLY options. If every CPU QAs to the top speed, there is also no technical reason for there to be multiple speeds for a given number of cores. So, why have a 5600 and 5600X if everything QAs to 5600X speeds? Why have a 5700, 5700X, and 5800X if they all QA to 5800X speeds? The actual price increase from Zen2 to Zen3 was $50 per CPU no matter the size, so 3600X to 5600X, 3800X to 5800X, 3900X to 5900X, and 3950X to 5950X. In all cases, the prices went up by $50. The "greed" that people were talking about was because people saw the 3700 and compared it to the 5800X, ignoring that there was a 3800X.

Next, and this directly affects the entire topic of Zen3 support on 300 and 400 series motherboards. At launch, even without working on 400 series chipset boards, Zen3 sold out quickly. I think it took until August of 2021 before Zen3 really was in stock without availability being an issue. So, demand was very high, and AMD expected it. To address that, AMD decided that if Zen3 would not work on 300 and 400 series motherboards, it would cut back on the demand a bit if people couldn't just drop one of the new CPUs into their existing motherboard. AMD did open it up to the 400 series chipsets in what was it, February or so of 2021? So, that, "being sold out and hard to buy" was due to that huge demand. Realistically, AMD should have opened Zen3 support for 300 series chipsets in August-November of 2021 after availability was no longer a problem, and THAT is why we have a valid complaint right now, because there is no longer any excuse for not allowing Zen3 on 300 series chipset boards, as long as the motherboard maker handles any issues with BIOS updates and such.

AMD isn't really targeting the lower end of the market at this point, but it isn't as much greed as having limited fab capacity from TSMC, so if every chip that can be made is being sold, it's almost strange to consider, "AMD shouldn't make as many Ryzen 7 and Ryzen 9 so they can make Ryzen 3 CPUs without graphics that sell for low prices". Marketing is also where things get tricky, because AMD lied about 300 series motherboards being problematic for Zen3 processors, so suddenly opening it up would mean that AMD would have to explain the lie. AMD should have come right out and said, "We are selling every chip we can make even without 300 series based boards adding to that demand. As soon as the demand comes down and chips will stay in stock for more than a few days, we will open up Zen3 support on 300 series chipset boards.

I don't excuse them for this nonsense, but I do understand that need to limit demand when they couldn't make enough chips to meet demand for over eight months after Zen3 launched. I also know that the idiotic tariffs on things from China, shipping prices going through the roof, the water shortages in Taiwan, and more have really caused costs on EVERYTHING to skyrocket. Intel being here in the USA has allowed Intel to keep prices down since transportation of CPUs from Asia isn't needed, so transportation costs are much lower.


----------



## Targonis

Ne01 OnnA said:


> ASrock is the name of my next Game  (Was with only ASUS for about 12Y) but now i will be Only ASrock.
> 
> BTW ASrock is kinda ABIT


I am probably going to do the same thing, go ASRock and not look back after how bad Asus has been with BIOS updates. Asus should have given at least SAM support on 300 series boards.


----------



## tivook

Targonis said:


> I am probably going to do the same thing, go ASRock and not look back after how bad Asus has been with BIOS updates. Asus should have given at least SAM support on 300 series boards.


Isn't that issue pretty common with anything that gets too big?

Like.. customer support from a small business is usually pretty good, you might even get to talk to the manager.

Customer support from a big company will most likely be riddled with copy paste answers or ultra polite messages that are so polite it almost misses the reason why you wrote them in the first place.

Vote the only way you can in this case which is with your wallet.

If asus doesnt deliver you buy something else. I'm also looking at AsRock next time, that's for sure.


----------



## Targonis

tivook said:


> Isn't that issue pretty common with anything that gets too big?
> 
> Like.. customer support from a small business is usually pretty good, you might even get to talk to the manager.
> 
> Customer support from a big company will most likely be riddled with copy paste answers or ultra polite messages that are so polite it almost misses the reason why you wrote them in the first place.
> 
> Vote the only way you can in this case which is with your wallet.
> 
> If asus doesnt deliver you buy something else. I'm also looking at AsRock next time, that's for sure.


No, a good business knows how to scale up its support, while bad businesses will just give high pay to executives and allow the departments to continually be short staffed.


----------



## csf22able

tivook said:


> Like.. customer support from a small business is usually pretty good, you might even get to talk to the manager.


that's true, i was able to chat with Biostar tech support very quickly (one year ago)


----------



## MasterGamma12

Ne01 OnnA said:


> ASrock is the name of my next Game  (Was with only ASUS for about 12Y) but now i will be Only ASrock.
> 
> BTW ASrock is kinda ABIT


I kinda get the same vibe too, Also consider EVGA to be the modern DFI.


----------



## 1devomer

Targonis said:


> I feel it's a bit more complicated than you are suggesting. I had read the Q4 report and gathered a fair amount about what is and has been going on:
> First, video card shortages are difficult, because while AMD and NVIDIA make GPUs, the video card makers are the ones who actually take the GPU and turn it into a video card. If there are shortages in components like VRAM, that will reduce how many video cards can be made. So, AMD is actually securing supplies of substrate, VRMs, and VRAM to sell to the video card makers, possibly at cost in an effort to keep prices down. With TSMC and probably Global Foundries raising prices, AMD has been forced to increase chip prices as well.
> 
> A big complaint that many have had about AMD since Zen3 is really that AMD doesn't have a Ryzen 5700 or 5700X CPU, and Ryzen 3 desktop chips without graphics are gone. The move from 4 cores/CCX, 2 CCX per CCD, and up to two CCD per Ryzen processor made it so every target is based on 8 cores, with some 6 core CCDs that are there. With 4 cores/CCX, that means you get 4 core or, or 3 core per CCX, but since 3 core chips would be seen as garbage, 3 core CCX being used to make 6 core CCD, and then two CCD to make the 12 core chips, the 4 core CCX for 8 core CCD. Going to 8 core CCD without the CCX means that every building block is based on 8 cores, or 6 cores if there are any flaws. So, 6 core, 8 core, 12 core, and 16 cores are the ONLY options. If every CPU QAs to the top speed, there is also no technical reason for there to be multiple speeds for a given number of cores. So, why have a 5600 and 5600X if everything QAs to 5600X speeds? Why have a 5700, 5700X, and 5800X if they all QA to 5800X speeds? The actual price increase from Zen2 to Zen3 was $50 per CPU no matter the size, so 3600X to 5600X, 3800X to 5800X, 3900X to 5900X, and 3950X to 5950X. In all cases, the prices went up by $50. The "greed" that people were talking about was because people saw the 3700 and compared it to the 5800X, ignoring that there was a 3800X.
> 
> Next, and this directly affects the entire topic of Zen3 support on 300 and 400 series motherboards. At launch, even without working on 400 series chipset boards, Zen3 sold out quickly. I think it took until August of 2021 before Zen3 really was in stock without availability being an issue. So, demand was very high, and AMD expected it. To address that, AMD decided that if Zen3 would not work on 300 and 400 series motherboards, it would cut back on the demand a bit if people couldn't just drop one of the new CPUs into their existing motherboard. AMD did open it up to the 400 series chipsets in what was it, February or so of 2021? So, that, "being sold out and hard to buy" was due to that huge demand. Realistically, AMD should have opened Zen3 support for 300 series chipsets in August-November of 2021 after availability was no longer a problem, and THAT is why we have a valid complaint right now, because there is no longer any excuse for not allowing Zen3 on 300 series chipset boards, as long as the motherboard maker handles any issues with BIOS updates and such.
> 
> AMD isn't really targeting the lower end of the market at this point, but it isn't as much greed as having limited fab capacity from TSMC, so if every chip that can be made is being sold, it's almost strange to consider, "AMD shouldn't make as many Ryzen 7 and Ryzen 9 so they can make Ryzen 3 CPUs without graphics that sell for low prices". Marketing is also where things get tricky, because AMD lied about 300 series motherboards being problematic for Zen3 processors, so suddenly opening it up would mean that AMD would have to explain the lie. AMD should have come right out and said, "We are selling every chip we can make even without 300 series based boards adding to that demand. As soon as the demand comes down and chips will stay in stock for more than a few days, we will open up Zen3 support on 300 series chipset boards.
> 
> I don't excuse them for this nonsense, but I do understand that need to limit demand when they couldn't make enough chips to meet demand for over eight months after Zen3 launched. I also know that the idiotic tariffs on things from China, shipping prices going through the roof, the water shortages in Taiwan, and more have really caused costs on EVERYTHING to skyrocket. Intel being here in the USA has allowed Intel to keep prices down since transportation of CPUs from Asia isn't needed, so transportation costs are much lower.


Your whole narrative is being defeated by the same wealthy people, you are advocating for.
If there was a real shortage, the price of goods go up, but there is really fewer goods around, so the company revenue stay the same.
It seems this table is refuting your entire wall text!

*







*

Doing the industry apology is useless, the wealthy people are laughing so much, about how much they made these last 3 years.
And for once, i will side with them.

If you have knowledgeable people that share how things really are, but the population is so uneducated that it is unable to understand.
You deserve to be ripped off, and the government that are in charge of the population education clearly failed miserably, on purpose or not!

_Edit:
Before anyone jumps on Intel and its growth, Intel is making almost 80b$ revenue and almost 20b$ earning.








Samsung regained the 1st place with 63b$ of revenue and 11b$ earning._


----------



## XLNT1337

Ne01 OnnA said:


> BTW ASrock is kinda ABIT


OMG. I have an ABIT NF7-S v2.0 somewhere 
but I modded it with a bigger chipset cooler from Thermaltake 
after that I got a watercooler for chipset and vrms... damn


----------



## XLNT1337

MasterGamma12 said:


> I kinda get the same vibe too, Also consider EVGA to be the modern DFI.


My man. It's your time to shine. Can we get a fatality bios with Rog logo and dmi tables please?


----------



## MasterGamma12

XLNT1337 said:


> My man. It's your time to shine. Can we get a fatality bios with Rog logo and dmi tables please?


I'll do it if someone has a specific bios in mind but I'm keeping my C6H on what I've been using unless Asus does something.


----------



## Targonis

Note how I said that it took too long for AMD to allow 300 series chipsets to support Zen3. The idea of not supporting it until they had cleared the backlog makes sense, but the way they said it makes it a lie that 300 series couldn't handle Zen3, and then it comes a marketing issue of, "how do we explain the lie that no longer makes sense?". 

There are also some things that sit between these numbers you posted. If AMD shipped out 1,000,000 Radeon 6800XT GPUs, but there was a shortage of VRAM and VRMs for the video cards, then yea, AMD has tons of GPUs that were shipped out that would not reflect in how many video cards actually shipped. That is the whole thing that AMD was saying on the conference call about the supply chain and trying to keep shortages of some of these components from stopping video cards from being made. I didn't say that AMD isn't selling a lot of products, but that it did take a long time before Zen3 shortages finally eased. You may not remember how Zen3 actually was getting sold by scalpers for the first 4-5 months after launch at higher prices. At this point, Zen3 is selling for below MSRP.




1devomer said:


> Your whole narrative is being defeated by the same wealthy people, you are advocating for.
> If there was a real shortage, the price of goods go up, but there is really fewer goods around, so the company revenue stay the same.
> It seems this table is refuting your entire wall text!
> 
> *
> View attachment 2547549
> *
> 
> Doing the industry apology is useless, the wealthy people are laughing so much, about how much they made these last 3 years.
> And for once, i will side with them.
> 
> If you have knowledgeable people that share how things really are, but the population is so uneducated that it is unable to understand.
> You deserve to be ripped off, and the government that are in charge of the population education clearly failed miserably, on purpose or not!
> 
> _Edit:
> Before anyone jumps on Intel and its growth, Intel is making almost 80b$ revenue and almost 20b$ earning.
> View attachment 2547550
> 
> Samsung regained the 1st place with 63b$ of revenue and 11b$ earning._
> View attachment 2547553


----------



## jamarinas

XLNT1337 said:


> OMG. I have an ABIT NF7-S v2.0 somewhere
> but I modded it with a bigger chipset cooler from Thermaltake
> after that I got a watercooler for chipset and vrms... damn


I have the Abit IS7-E. Hahaha. Also the DFI NF4 SLI-DR. It got so many community BIOSes and supported the latest 939 X2s. Good times.


----------



## Brko

ASRock pumping up 









ASRock Adds AMD Ryzen 5000 Desktop CPU Support To Five More X370 Motherboards


ASRock is further expanding the list of X370 motherboards that are compatible with AMD Ryzen 5000 Desktop CPUs with the latest BIOS.




wccftech.com


----------



## oile

New bioses from Asrock for all b450 too. 1.2.0.5


----------



## xzamples

https://www.pcgamer.com/asrock-adds-ryzen-5000-series-support-to-more-of-its-x370-range/


----------



## F3r0x

Brko said:


> ASRock pumping up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASRock Adds AMD Ryzen 5000 Desktop CPU Support To Five More X370 Motherboards
> 
> 
> ASRock is further expanding the list of X370 motherboards that are compatible with AMD Ryzen 5000 Desktop CPUs with the latest BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wccftech.com


If Asus doesn't add 5000 support for the C6H im switching to Asrock and never buying Asus products again.


----------



## Targonis

F3r0x said:


> If Asus doesn't add 5000 support for the C6H im switching to Asrock and never buying Asus products again.


So, the question is that now that we are into 2022, even if Asus released the BIOS update to allow for Ryzen 5000 series, would you spend $400+ on the new CPU for the old board, or put that money into new motherboard+CPU+RAM?


----------



## danydaniel

Targonis said:


> So, the question is that now that we are into 2022, even if Asus released the BIOS update to allow for Ryzen 5000 series, would you spend $400+ on the new CPU for the old board, or put that money into new motherboard+CPU+RAM?


buying only a new processor will be cheaper than the whole rig


----------



## Cellar Dweller

danydaniel said:


> buying only a new processor will be cheaper than the whole rig


The uptick in performance for anything that currently works on the CH6 is definitely worth the upgrade if and when it's capable. It would easily allow for a couple more years without the need for an upgrade. All the bells and whistles in the newest boards aren't even really worth it yet.

Only things needed for CH6 is resizable bar, AGESA, and current processor support. They could also probably get around to fixing all of the outstanding issues too.


----------



## F3r0x

Targonis said:


> So, the question is that now that we are into 2022, even if Asus released the BIOS update to allow for Ryzen 5000 series, would you spend $400+ on the new CPU for the old board, or put that money into new motherboard+CPU+RAM?


I'd spend $349 on a 5800x vs $339 on a 3800x and wait until second gen Am5 to upgrade. After 1st gen Ryzen I'm gun shy on jumping in on a brand new platform. I paid a ton for my 1700x and C6H. I wish i would've waited and bought x470 and Ryzen 2000 instead.


----------



## Targonis

F3r0x said:


> I'd spend $349 on a 5800x vs $339 on a 3800x and wait until second gen Am5 to upgrade. After 1st gen Ryzen I'm gun shy on jumping in on a brand new platform. I paid a ton for my 1700x and C6H. I wish i would've waited and bought x470 and Ryzen 2000 instead.


I was holding on to a Phenom 2 X4 955, so couldn't wait any longer. I did upgrade from the Ryzen 7 1800X to the Ryzen 9 3900X on my C6H, so I've been pretty happy with my system. From 3900X to 5900X costs enough where I feel going to Ryzen 9 7900X is the best approach since it will get PCIe 5.0 as well as everything else I want.


----------



## F3r0x

Targonis said:


> I was holding on to a Phenom 2 X4 955, so couldn't wait any longer. I did upgrade from the Ryzen 7 1800X to the Ryzen 9 3900X on my C6H, so I've been pretty happy with my system. From 3900X to 5900X costs enough where I feel going to Ryzen 9 7900X is the best approach since it will get PCIe 5.0 as well as everything else I want.


I upgraded to a 2700x shortly after 3000 released. I managed to get it on sale for $239. I can't justify buying into ryzen 3000 at the same price as ryzen 5000. If I were still using the 1700x i would just buy a 3800x and wait until Am5.


----------



## Targonis

F3r0x said:


> I upgraded to a 2700x shortly after 3000 released. I managed to get it on sale for $239. I can't justify buying into ryzen 3000 at the same price as ryzen 5000. If I were still using the 1700x i would just buy a 3800x and wait until Am5.


That makes a lot of sense. The real key is when you do your upgrade and what is available at the time. The performance increase from first generation Ryzen to Zen2 was close to 40 percent I think, between IPC improvements and the clock speed increase, but first generation Ryzen was never supported on X370 chipset motherboards, so the 3900X was the end of the line for me on that motherboard. With Zen4 due later this year, it doesn't make a lot of sense to upgrade the CPU on the C6H due to PCIe 3.0 being the limit. So, Motherboard+CPU if I wanted to go with a Ryzen 5000 series CPU, or Motherboard+CPU+RAM for Zen4, where the performance upgrade from the 3900X will be huge. Zen2 to Zen3 even without the B2 stepping went from 4.3GHz all-core to what, 4.6-4.7GHz, then the 19 percent IPC improvement. Zen4 is rumored to be a 40 percent performance upgrade over Zen3(not counting B2 stepping improvements), so Zen2 to Zen4 will make for a very tasty upgrade.

I wouldn't upgrade to a previous generation chip from what is currently available without the price being VERY VERY VERY marked down when the latest generation is a big improvement. It's just common sense, is it worth it to you for the cost of the upgrade vs. the performance improvement over what you have.


----------



## cdrmann

and after two weeks nothing happens


----------



## oile

@shamino1978 any news?


----------



## danydaniel

hi guys, should cpu_ready (green) led be always on? it happens on my mb and idk if it's ok or not.


----------



## jamarinas

cdrmann said:


> and after two weeks nothing happens


ASUS released 1.2.0.6 beta bios for X/B400 series motherboards. 


Also, as part of the ASUS DIY FB group, I made a comment on one of the new UEFI updates posted by JJ (the person you see in the Youtube video). He said even ASRock did not publicly release an official UEFI so I made sure (!!!) he saw that ASRock released Zen 3 300-series compatible UEFIs (complete with links and the youtube video from LTT). 

Same reply. He will just post and make an announcement when the updates are released.


----------



## The Sandman

danydaniel said:


> hi guys, should cpu_ready (green) led be always on? it happens on my mb and idk if it's ok or not.


Yes = CPU is ready to boot


----------



## danydaniel

The Sandman said:


> Yes = CPU is ready to boot


Thank you for your reply. I know what it means, I am curious if it should shine even after boot and loading into os?


----------



## The Sandman

danydaniel said:


> Thank you for your reply. I know what it means, I am curious if it should shine even after boot and loading into os?


Yes that is normal to be on full time


----------



## danydaniel

is there any way to turn it off? I've been searching, unfortunately could not find any solution


----------



## The Sandman

danydaniel said:


> is there any way to turn it off? I've been searching, unfortunately could not find any solution


For that particular LED I'm not positive
If memory serves me correctly Elmor (OP) left a list of BIOS and Tools in mediafire MediaFire
I believe there is a tool that will disable QCode and others but can't honestly remember what all it does, believe it's called Elmor Tinkering Tool in the list above
Best I can come up with.


----------



## mito1172

danydaniel said:


> is there any way to turn it off? I've been searching, unfortunately could not find any solution


I don't understand why you want to close?


----------



## xzamples

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/ssp8gj

Check the replies.


----------



## oile

xzamples said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/ssp8gj
> 
> Check the replies.


Basically no reply from ASUS?


----------



## jamarinas

oile said:


> Basically no reply from ASUS?


Same person in the ASUS DIY Facebook page I suppose. He actually replied to me on my comment (that ASRock did not have an official BIOS). I replied all the links and CPU Support page in ASRock's official site as well as the video from Linus.

Lol.


----------



## oile

jamarinas said:


> Same person in the ASUS DIY Facebook page I suppose. He actually replied to me on my comment (that ASRock did not have an official BIOS). I replied all the links and CPU Support page in ASRock's official site as well as the video from Linus.
> 
> Lol.


Can you link me to the response on reddit? Thanks


----------



## jamarinas

oile said:


> Can you link me to the response on reddit? Thanks


Hi, it is in their Facebook group.



>


----------



## mito1172

Damn Asus


----------



## userxy79

I never Bet on things, but in this Case I would bet on Asus just sitting things out silently till AM5 Release in the hope none will be Interested anymore in 5000 Series Support for 300 Chipsets Series after AM5 release. And if People still ask for Support they will say that AM4 is End of Life and no further Support will be given to fully concentrate on AM5 Plattform to deliver the best Experience. 

Just my thoughts, sitting things out Silent and play the unknown or saying working on it with the Hope People will forget after Time has passed is very commen for many many Company's.

Gesendet von meinem BAH2-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## roco_smith

userxy79 said:


> I never Bet on things, but in this Case I would bet on Asus just sitting things out silently till AM5 Release in the hope none will be Interested anymore in 5000 Series Support for 300 Chipsets Series after AM5 release. And if People still ask for Support they will say that AM4 is End of Life and no further Support will be given to fully concentrate on AM5 Plattform to deliver the best Experience.
> 
> Just my thoughts, sitting things out Silent and play the unknown or saying working on it with the Hope People will forget after Time has passed is very commen for many many Company's.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BAH2-L09 mit Tapatalk


100% agree


----------



## shockGG

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/GAAB350/comments/st31vy


----------



## Dr. Vodka

So Gigabyte backtracked from v2 1.2.0.5 and went back to v2 1.2.0.3c, same as Asrock for their X370 boards, same as everybody used for their A320 boards.

It would seem that's the magic, blessed AGESA release that allows this to happen.


----------



## xzamples




----------



## Dr. Vodka

Looks like it was too much negative PR already, so someone had to give an answer! We'll see if that's a lie or whatever.

Now that I think about it, it makes sense that they didn't release the C7H's update at this moment too, since as we all know the C6H and the C7H shared the same bugs and quirks for most of their lives until the C7H got AGESA v2... Maybe they're back to developing them at the same time.

edit: 



xzamples said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/ssp8gj
> 
> Check the replies.


Same answer here to many of the questions in there.

Well, time to wait.


----------



## xzamples

So they replied in the YouTube comments and now on Reddit


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/ssp8gj/_/hx764z0


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/ssp8gj/_/hx75toa

Screenshot incase they delete it










It's like pulling teeth to get a response


----------



## ocisdead

Finally in the middle of February 2022 we got AMD/ASUS to.... talk about supporting a processor that released in 2020. Will Zen 4 be out before Vermeer officially boots on this board? It's still a win if it happens but damn.


----------



## XLNT1337

xzamples said:


> It's like pulling teeth to get a response


desperate times call for desperate measures


----------



## jamarinas

xzamples said:


> So they replied in the YouTube comments and now on Reddit
> 
> Screenshot incase they delete it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like pulling teeth to get a response


Well he noted "BETA UEFI". Let's hope they'll release one.


----------



## MasterGamma12

Man I hope so.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

They will give us the update, im sure about it.
IMhO they still care for Us the enthusiasts.
We need to Wait™ 

If they do i will consider new Hero for AM5 for sure.


----------



## jamarinas

Ne01 OnnA said:


> If they do i will consider new Hero for AM5 for sure.


The what? ASRock Fatal1ty X670 Hero WIFI-AC? [emoji28]


----------



## mito1172

xzamples said:


> So they replied in the YouTube comments and now on Reddit
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/ssp8gj/_/hx764z0
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/ssp8gj/_/hx75toa
> 
> Screenshot incase they delete it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like pulling teeth to get a response


I wrote that there.
*I hope you make the right decision and give 5000 processor support for c6h. otherwise you will lose your very old customer.*


----------



## WR-HW95

I have been wondering why AMD made Vermeer B2 stepping if they were already looking forward to AM5?
Or was it just because that 3Dchip that made them tweak process. Which again seems to be just demo product if they only will make that 5800X3D.


----------



## jamarinas

WR-HW95 said:


> I have been wondering why AMD made Vermeer B2 stepping if they were already looking forward to AM5?
> Or was it just because that 3Dchip that made them tweak process. Which again seems to be just demo product if they only will make that 5800X3D.


I see it like a demo product to test the 3D chip implementation. Kind of similar to the Excavator AM4s.


----------



## DrSwizz

Yes the B2 stepping seems to be step towards the implementation of the 3D-chip; Likely they tweaked the manufacturing process to lower the TDP as much as possbile to "make room" for the heat output of the cache they are going to add later on.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

mito1172 said:


> I wrote that there.
> *I hope you make the right decision and give 5000 processor support for c6h. otherwise you will lose your very old customer.*


For You it will be great upgrade IMhO 
For me also TBF, 5900 3D and im in... (Maby they will come some day).


----------



## MasterGamma12

Speaking of upgrades, I'm upgrading my 9900k rig to a 5950x with an EVGA X570 FTW. That's going to be interesting.


----------



## GeorgeKps

WR-HW95 said:


> I have been wondering why AMD made Vermeer B2 stepping if they were already looking forward to AM5?
> Or was it just because that 3Dchip that made them tweak process. Which again seems to be just demo product if they only will make that 5800X3D.


Maybe that's the swang song of AM4 so there's no need for more SKUs. Also it's cheaper for people to upgrade to a CPU instead of going to ADL platform.


----------



## xzamples

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/ssp8gj/_/hx8h8jv


----------



## mito1172

Ne01 OnnA said:


> For You it will be great upgrade IMhO
> For me also TBF, 5900 3D and im in... (Maby they will come some day).


I hope asus is telling the truth. And I hope those who wait won't be disappointed.


----------



## jamarinas

So Gigabyte releases Zen 3 compatible firmware for 2 X370 motherboards.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/svg7vk

Edit: Actually, Gigabyte releases 3, 1 for a B350 motherboard (AB350 Gaming 3).


----------



## roco_smith

jamarinas said:


> So Gigabyte releases Zen 3 compatible firmware for 2 X370 motherboards.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/svg7vk
> 
> Edit: Actually, Gigabyte releases 3, 1 for a B350 motherboard (AB350 Gaming 3).


Asus you're getting way behind the line , what are you waiting for wake up ,stop be so careless and start take care of your clients


----------



## mito1172

roco_smith said:


> Asus you're getting way behind the line , what are you waiting for wake up ,stop be so careless and start take care of your clients


Asus has become rich, why should it care about its customers?


----------



## jamarinas

mito1172 said:


> Asus has become rich, why should it care about its customers?


Well, if they release the C7H firmware alone, but I'm starting to believe that they are developing (I really hope so) the C7H firmware along side the C6H. Since it is the only x470 that wasn't included in the wave of firmware updates.


----------



## mito1172

jamarinas said:


> Well, if they release the C7H firmware alone, but I'm starting to believe that they are developing (I really hope so) the C7H firmware along side the C6H. Since it is the only x470 that wasn't included in the wave of firmware updates.


we'll wait and see.


----------



## Targonis

WR-HW95 said:


> I have been wondering why AMD made Vermeer B2 stepping if they were already looking forward to AM5?
> Or was it just because that 3Dchip that made them tweak process. Which again seems to be just demo product if they only will make that 5800X3D.


Some things to consider:
First, there will always be fewer sales of a processor if you also need a new motherboard and RAM to go with it.
Second, AMD doesn't want to see sales go down due to there being a new platform that requires new motherboard+CPU+RAM.

AMD has to continue to encourage people to upgrade their older AM4 based machines with just a new CPU. So, we have the Ryzen 3800X3D, which I expect was planned to be more than a single CPU release. Since the CPU die for all Zen3 processors without graphics come from the same fab process, it would cost more for AMD to make a special run for the 3800X3D than to just make EVERY new Zen3 CPU(non-APU) have the B2 stepping. B2 is really just the result of a more mature fab process anyway.

There is a bit more going on. After socket AM5 comes out, AMD can put these B2 stepping CPUs on socket AM5 with the use of the new I/O die. They may not be fully optimized around DDR5, but it will work. A 7nm fab process Zen3 chip won't take resources away from making Zen4 processors, so AMD can continue cranking out Zen3 for a bit more before the AM5 platform actually launches. Shifting from AM4 to AM5 Ryzen won't severely impact manufacturing, and AMD can evaluate sales to see which chips need to be made.

Then, there is also the issue with OEMs, which may want older chips for lower end offerings. We have no idea what the price of the AM5 CPUs will be at this point.


----------



## Targonis

mito1172 said:


> I wrote that there.
> *I hope you make the right decision and give 5000 processor support for c6h. otherwise you will lose your very old customer.*


I've been so disgusted with how slow Asus has been to do ANYTHING for our boards that I suspect I will be going ASRock for my Zen4 purchase later this year. I've loved my C6H since I got it, pre-ordered it even before the original Ryzen launch, but since Elmor left Asus, the company clearly doesn't have anyone who actually listens to the community. The whole, "we are evaluating a new beta BIOS" idea shows this, because Elmor would have just given us the thing to test/use, and then WE would be the pre-beta testing group they want. BIOS flashback would allow us to go back, and we know the risk of using a pre-release BIOS and won't blame them if it has a problem, while an official beta BIOS will have stupid consumers whine about it having problems.


----------



## 1devomer

Targonis said:


> I've been so disgusted with how slow Asus has been to do ANYTHING for our boards that I suspect I will be going ASRock for my Zen4 purchase later this year. I've loved my C6H since I got it, pre-ordered it even before the original Ryzen launch, but since Elmor left Asus, the company clearly doesn't have anyone who actually listens to the community. The whole, "we are evaluating a new beta BIOS" idea shows this, because Elmor would have just given us the thing to test/use, and then WE would be the pre-beta testing group they want. BIOS flashback would allow us to go back, and we know the risk of using a pre-release BIOS and won't blame them if it has a problem, *while an official beta BIOS will have stupid consumers whine about it having problems.*





> *[...]while an official beta BIOS will have stupid consumers whine about it having problems.*


Thread keeps being more and more entertaining, but the answer is no!!!

Leave @elmor out of this, please!


----------



## mito1172

Targonis said:


> I've been so disgusted with how slow Asus has been to do ANYTHING for our boards that I suspect I will be going ASRock for my Zen4 purchase later this year. I've loved my C6H since I got it, pre-ordered it even before the original Ryzen launch, but since Elmor left Asus, the company clearly doesn't have anyone who actually listens to the community. The whole, "we are evaluating a new beta BIOS" idea shows this, because Elmor would have just given us the thing to test/use, and then WE would be the pre-beta testing group they want. BIOS flashback would allow us to go back, and we know the risk of using a pre-release BIOS and won't blame them if it has a problem, while an official beta BIOS will have stupid consumers whine about it having problems.


yes @elmor is gone asus is finished


----------



## 1devomer

mito1172 said:


> yes @elmor is gone asus is finished


As far as i love @elmor, the job he did, and he is doing. (the power monitor board)
Defining a whole company to a sole individual, is quite a very long stretch.
Asus as a company have the means and have at its disposals other talented individuals.
So yeah, if Asus can't sort out its bios endeavors, it is clearly not because of @elmor departure!!


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

jamarinas said:


> Well, if they release the C7H firmware alone, but I'm starting to believe that they are developing (I really hope so) the C7H firmware along side the C6H. Since it is the only x470 that wasn't included in the wave of firmware updates.


100% they will


----------



## jamarinas

Ne01 OnnA said:


> 100% they will


For the mean time, Let me just sharpen my pitchfork.


----------



## WR-HW95

Is something changed at Asus end on bios development side?
In past ROG team had own group on doing things so long as nothing has come out for ROG products, they havent finished anything to share.
But I still think its waste of time to wait bios for C6H.


----------



## mito1172

WR-HW95 said:


> Is something changed at Asus end on bios development side?
> In past ROG team had own group on doing things so long as nothing has come out for ROG products, they havent finished anything to share.
> But I still think its waste of time to wait bios for C6H.


i guess you have a lot of money.


----------



## cdrmann

I push the Button have anyone News?


----------



## jamarinas

cdrmann said:


> I push the Button have anyone News?


There was a scheduled release of UEFIs today. According to JJ in the ASUS DIY FB Group. I'm waiting for the post.


----------



## F3r0x

I just got a really good deal on a 3800xt. Im tired of waiting on Asus to come up with Ryzen 5000 support. This will get me by until Am5 matures. What's the best bios to run 3xxx series on our boards?


----------



## Cellar Dweller

F3r0x said:


> I just got a really good deal on a 3800xt. Im tired of waiting on Asus to come up with Ryzen 5000 support. This will get me by until Am5 matures. What's the best bios to run 3xxx series on our boards?


The latest is fine.


----------



## tivook

The optimist in me tells me they are waiting with the release of the bios until the refresh X3D processors are released.

Probably waiting because they can't spoil the characteristics of these new processors until they are released.


----------



## HitmanKB

F3r0x said:


> I just got a really good deal on a 3800xt. Im tired of waiting on Asus to come up with Ryzen 5000 support. This will get me by until Am5 matures. What's the best bios to run 3xxx series on our boards?


Where did you get that deal?


----------



## CubanB

ASUSTechMKTJJ said:


> X370 users asking about possible updates -
> We are evaluating a BETA UEFI release(s) for ROG X370 based motherboards but do not have a respective timeline to disclose at this time. Stay tuned and thanks for your patience and understanding.


Source - AMD Reddit

Just to put it into context.. people were already saying in this thread (before Zen 2) that this board wouldn't get support. I have a 3700X in this board right now.. runs fine. Talking about it day in and day out is exhausting.. but it still looks a good chance for this board to get Zen 3 support.

I think that there's plenty of reasons to use a newer board, whether it be B550 or X570 or X570S. But there's also good reasons to use this board if you already own it. Whether it be for as a spare, for troubleshooting purposes, as a hand me down to a relative or friend. More compatibility is always a good thing. This board excels at using 4 RAM sticks due to it's T-Topology layout, and it's VRM and power effeciency is fine. The main downside is if you need PCIE4.0 for your GPU or M.2. Otherwise it's still a really solid board.


----------



## ocisdead

CubanB said:


> Source - AMD Reddit
> 
> Just to put it into context.. people were already saying in this thread (before Zen 2) that this board wouldn't get support. I have a 3700X in this board right now.. runs fine. Talking about it day in and day out is exhausting.. but it still looks a good chance for this board to get Zen 3 support.
> 
> I think that there's plenty of reasons to use a newer board, whether it be B550 or X570 or X570S. But there's also good reasons to use this board if you already own it. Whether it be for as a spare, for troubleshooting purposes, as a hand me down to a relative or friend. More compatibility is always a good thing. This board excels at using 4 RAM sticks due to it's T-Topology layout, and it's VRM and power effeciency is fine. The main downside is if you need PCIE4.0 for your GPU or M.2. Otherwise it's still a really solid board.


That's just the same copy paste from the 15th seen on the last page of this thread. I was hoping this was the wave of bios updates that brought support but nope.


----------



## CubanB

ocisdead said:


> That's just the same copy paste from the 15th seen on the last page of this thread. I was hoping this was the wave of bios updates that brought support but nope.


I know, but it's nice to see it confirmed again. As opposed to them simply ignoring the question over the last 18 months which has been highly frustrating to see. It would be nice if a BETA BIOS came today or tomorrow.. but 1-3 years from now it won't make much difference if it was Feb, March or April that it was released.

I'm more concerned with bugs.. there's no point using a Zen 3 CPU with this board if a bunch of older bugs return and are never fixed. There's been a long history with this board in terms the ups and downs of different BIOS versions and bugs. Some bugs are easier to tolerate than others but yeah. It will be partial support at best, it'll never be full support.


----------



## Blue89

I don't know what to do, wait for Zen 3 support or pull the trigger on a 3800x...


----------



## mito1172

Gigabyte even brought x370 support asus still waiting.


----------



## jamarinas

mito1172 said:


> Gigabyte even brought x370 support asus still waiting.


Any new firmware releases? 

Do you have any links to it?


----------



## jamarinas

Blue89 said:


> I don't know what to do, wait for Zen 3 support or pull the trigger on a 3800x...


Depends where (CPU) you are coming from?


----------



## Blue89

jamarinas said:


> Depends where (CPU) you are coming from?


i have a Ryzen 7 1700x


----------



## ocisdead

Blue89 said:


> I don't know what to do, wait for Zen 3 support or pull the trigger on a 3800x...


In my opinion don't buy Matisse. Vermeer is finally getting substantial price drops and if ASUS is taking too long for you then just go with Alderlake.

ASUS apparently needs to ask the experts at other board vendors like Asrock how to make a bios now.


----------



## shockGG

jamarinas said:


> Any new firmware releases?
> 
> Do you have any links to it?


Gigabyte support provided someone a K7 bios with Vermeer support. Wouldn't be surprised to see it available on Gigabyte's site soon. Maybe if we nag support enough we can get something too 😂😂😂

So then, these *flagship* X370 boards currently have official Vermeer bioses with 1.2.0.3:
ASRock Taichi / PG
GIGABYTE K7

These do not:
ASUS C6H / C6E
BIOSTAR GT7
MSI XPOWER


----------



## Blue89

Well, if we don't receive an update on the C6H, then this will be my last Asus board. Going with Gigabyte or ASrock next time.


----------



## jamarinas

shockGG said:


> Gigabyte support provided someone a K7 bios with Vermeer support.


Right. I thought they released a new one again.


----------



## jamarinas

Blue89 said:


> i have a Ryzen 7 1700x


Using the same without the X. If you can overclock the 1700X a bit so you can wait it out some more. Prices are dropping. 

Or maybe just go with Alder Lake if you want to.


----------



## Blue89

jamarinas said:


> Using the same without the X. If you can overclock the 1700X a bit so you can wait it out some more. Prices are dropping.
> 
> Or maybe just go with Alder Lake if you want to.


Yeah, i overclocked it to 3.8, it boots at 3.9 but crashes in cinebench. I'll wait a bit more


----------



## mito1172

jamarinas said:


> Any new firmware releases?
> 
> Do you have any links to it?


I read that x370 gaming is coming to 5 motherboards


----------



## Lurcher99

mito1172 said:


> I read that x370 gaming is coming to 5 motherboards


And none of those 5 boards are Asus?


----------



## mito1172

Lurcher99 said:


> And none of those 5 boards are Asus?


I'm talking about this motherboard.

GA-AX370-Gaming 5

GA-AX370-Gaming 5 (rev. 1.0) Key Features | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


----------



## Lurcher99

mito1172 said:


> I'm talking about this motherboard.
> 
> GA-AX370-Gaming 5
> 
> GA-AX370-Gaming 5 (rev. 1.0) Key Features | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


Ahh, my bad...
but anyway....Asus is still doing nothing with x370 bios.


----------



## Ice009

I could have bought the X370 Taichi, but instead paid a bit more and went with the brand I've used the most the past 10 years or so (Asus). I haven't really been mad/angry at all up until this point, but now that AMD have left the door open and have said that MB manufacturers can add support, then if Asus don't release a BIOS update when their competition is, it's just not a good look/thing to do. I still won't be angry with them as Asus have been GREAT to me personally in the past with their support when I've needed/asked for it, but having said that, this will still make me think twice when looking at Motherboards next time around.

If anything, I am just a little disappointed as I don't really see any reason not to allow support for 5xxx series CPUs on at least the C6H and the C6 Extreme. Even if they don't add support for all of their lower end boards in the X370/B350 range, I don't see why the higher end boards can't get it as they should be more than capable hardware wise. I just don't see why they can't give customers who paid top dollar for their highest end boards support for it if AMD is now OK with it. It would have been super cool for them to do a beta BIOS beforehand like Asrock did, but they can still make up for it now, so I hope they do.


----------



## mito1172

Lurcher99 said:


> Ahh, my bad...
> but anyway....Asus is still doing nothing with x370 bios.


yes asus doesn't care about its customers anymore.


----------



## crastakippers

I will bet $5 that Asus bring out a CHVI bios to support the 5000 series CPUS before 2023.
Yes I am that confident.


----------



## Ice009

crastakippers said:


> I will bet $5 that Asus bring out a CHVI bios to support the 5000 series CPUS before 2023.
> Yes I am that confident.


I hope they release one within the next few months at most (before the end of June), as it it's left any longer, then it makes it seem like they don't really care about it. And also, if they don't release one at all, it's not a good look when other MB manufacturers are trying to do right by their customers with releasing 5xxx series BIOSes.

Asrock have gained a lot of respect from me for at least attempting to do it before AMD even said it's OK. Not sure if Gigabyte also did it before AMD relaxed their stance on it? When the beta BIOses first came out, can't remember if it was Asrock and/or Gigabyte that did it first, but both companies at least put in the effort. I always considered Asus, Gigabyte and MSI as the big three brands of MB manufacturers, but I am putting Asrock up there now. I still like Asus, but Asrock and Gigabyte are stepping up in a big way. Not sure what MSI is doing/planning?

I also think AMD are the ones that are most to blame about it, but maybe they didn't want any bad press if there was issues upon release when pairing their 5xxx series CPUs on older MBs. They should have given the go-ahead 6 months later, though, to all MB manufacturers. I also think Intel forced their hand with the 12xxx series of CPUs, so I wonder if AMD would have even changed their stance if it wasn't for the 12xxx Intel CPUs. Bad choice by AMD to not allow MB manufacturers to do it earlier. I believe it cost them sales.


----------



## CubanB

A year from now it won't matter what the date of the update is. Think about the resale value of the board though on the used market. Zen 3 support helps a lot with that. But the thing is.. if you're using a 3700X or 3950X for example.. you have many BIOS updates and AGESA to choose from. If the version you are using is buggy, try the earlier one, or the later one. But if you're using a 5900X for example.. and if there is only one compatible BIOS, it better work properly. Because if it doesn't.. this board still sucks for Zen 3.

I'd be surprised if there's no update, it seems highly likely. To me, it always has (eventually). But will it actually work properly?

I just read that AMD will be releasing 5700X, 5600 etc to compete with Intel in the budget segments of the market. If it's true, it's not that surprising.. but the delay and so close to Zen 4 launch.. there's really no excuse. ASUS, AMD.. they all deserve some blame. They have milked things as much as possible, at a time where a lot of the world are financially struggling.. and have only done the right thing when having their arm twisted behind their back 1-2 years later. It's AMD that put the restructions on AGESA for X370, but in ASUS case.. they were glad. ASUS didn't even want to support X470. Where as ASRock always want to have as much compatibility as possible. And we have them to thank for this whole situation. Combined with a bunch of people on AMD Reddit nagging them over and over again, until finally someone from AMD responded a few months ago.

Once one board manufacturer shows something is possible, it forces the rest of them to follow suit. So it's all about saving face for them. But we all know the truth, and can see through the marketing/PR spin.

One decent BIOS next month, or in June.. whatever.. it's better than nothing. But it's still pretty bad. If it's bug free that's better.. but if it's buggy.. it's pretty much useless.


----------



## Brko

Well, if this is rumor turns to be true later this month, maybe Asus will release Zen3 BIOSes to 300-boards:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499935718231052290


----------



## tivook

What disturbs me is the lack of communication honestly, it's not like it's under NDA or anything. 

They could just tell everyone hey we're doing this and that and let everyone plan accordingly but no, big companies these days more often than not just leave everyone in the dark and boom suddenly something pops out of nowhere.

Irritating and something that reminds me more of amateurs rather than pros.


----------



## jamarinas

So.. 

ASUS released the 1.2.0.6 UEFI for Crosshair VII Hero.










So I guess..?


----------



## Ice009

Another poster mentioned that they thought Asus might release the X470 and X370 BIOS at the same time due to the chipset being so similar, and also because the X470 being one of the only MBs a new BIOS wasn't released for yet. Doesn't look like that is the reason they held back on the X470 BIOS.


----------



## Ryoz

AMD will issue a bios update to fix the Ryzen fTPM stuttering issues in may 2022, not sure whether we will get it. 

https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/faq/pa-410
AMD fTPM causing random stuttering.


----------



## roco_smith

Ryoz said:


> AMD will issue a bios update to fix the Ryzen fTPM stuttering issues in may 2022, not sure whether we will get it.
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/faq/pa-410
> AMD fTPM causing random stuttering.


What s that about , I never had any issues on windows 11 with the FTPM security on my CH6E


----------



## ocisdead

roco_smith said:


> What s that about , I never had any issues on windows 11 with the FTPM security on my CH6E


Many people have recorded it happening on youtube. For example 




On the regular C6H It's somewhat rare but I do get this problem with fTPM enabled in both windows 11 and 10 probably once a day. Disabling fTPM fixes it completely. I also get usb ports flaking out but since AMD left us on an AGESA from June 2020 we never got any potential fixes for that. I also get sleep bugs with this motherboard with voltages getting reset after wake.

Next build will be Intel even if it ends up being the slower or less efficient choice on performance alone. Besides the sleep bugs I don't blame ASUS either, this is all on AMD. I'm done with this company for now


----------



## curryloti

"AMD will also reportedly enable AMD Ryzen 5000 & Ryzen 4000 Desktop CPU support *across its entire 300-series motherboards lineup*. The new AGESA 1.2.0.7 BIOS will be rolling out soon which will enable this support and also fix the fTPM issues that were encountered on earlier BIOS."
Link AMD Ryzen AM4 Desktop CPU Refresh To Include 9 New SKUs, Prices Leaked: Zen 3D, Cezanne 'Zen 3', Renoir 'Zen 2' Chips For The Mainstream Masses


----------



## roco_smith

About time AMD , let see how long our very good friends from Asus awake our CH6 Monsters


----------



## MasterGamma12

curryloti said:


> "AMD will also reportedly enable AMD Ryzen 5000 & Ryzen 4000 Desktop CPU support *across its entire 300-series motherboards lineup*. The new AGESA 1.2.0.7 BIOS will be rolling out soon which will enable this support and also fix the fTPM issues that were encountered on earlier BIOS."
> Link AMD Ryzen AM4 Desktop CPU Refresh To Include 9 New SKUs, Prices Leaked: Zen 3D, Cezanne 'Zen 3', Renoir 'Zen 2' Chips For The Mainstream Masses


Yeehaw


----------



## Dr. Vodka

curryloti said:


> "AMD will also reportedly enable AMD Ryzen 5000 & Ryzen 4000 Desktop CPU support *across its entire 300-series motherboards lineup*. The new AGESA 1.2.0.7 BIOS will be rolling out soon which will enable this support and also fix the fTPM issues that were encountered on earlier BIOS."
> Link AMD Ryzen AM4 Desktop CPU Refresh To Include 9 New SKUs, Prices Leaked: Zen 3D, Cezanne 'Zen 3', Renoir 'Zen 2' Chips For The Mainstream Masses


I'd like to see what wcctech's source is for this claim, but if so, then about fvcking time AMD.

We'll see.

---------------------------------

edit:









AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D to cost $449, launches April 20 - VideoCardz.com


AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D for 449 USD One of our best sources has provided a list of upcoming AMD AM4 processors that will be released in the coming weeks. AMD’s first Ryzen processor equipped with 3D V-Cache memory, the Ryzen 7 5800X3D, now has a release date: April 20. According to Disclosuzen, who...




videocardz.com







> Our source does not have the launch dates for non X3D parts yet because their availability will depend on the region, however it is very likely they will all become available in April. *There is also a talk about official Ryzen 4000/5000 support for AMD 300 series motherboards coming at a same time, however we do not have any details yet.*


Their souce is videocardz, and it doesn't sound as certain as wccftech's interpretation.

Time will tell.


----------



## roco_smith

At last I can enjoy my CH6E upgrade it to the 5950X in peace 💪


----------



## GeorgeKps

AMD Unveils Mainstream Ryzen AM4 Desktop CPUs on 15th March, Launch on 4th April: Include Ryzen 7 5700X, Ryzen 5 5600, Ryzen 5 5500, Ryzen 5 4600G, Ryzen 5 4500, Ryzen 3 4100


AMD is going to launch its brand new mainstream Ryzen 5000 & Ryzen 4000 AM4 Desktop CPU lineup next month with general availability.




wccftech.com






> In addition to these SKUs, AMD will also reportedly enable AMD Ryzen 5000 & Ryzen 4000 Desktop CPU support across its entire 300-series motherboards lineup. The new AGESA 1.2.0.7 BIOS will be rolling out soon which will enable this support and also fix the fTPM issues that were encountered on earlier BIOS. We have also got a confirmation that the AMD's Radeon RX 6*50 XT refresh GPUs will also be unveiled on the 20th of April.


🤞


----------



## Blue89

GeorgeKps said:


> AMD Unveils Mainstream Ryzen AM4 Desktop CPUs on 15th March, Launch on 4th April: Include Ryzen 7 5700X, Ryzen 5 5600, Ryzen 5 5500, Ryzen 5 4600G, Ryzen 5 4500, Ryzen 3 4100
> 
> 
> AMD is going to launch its brand new mainstream Ryzen 5000 & Ryzen 4000 AM4 Desktop CPU lineup next month with general availability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wccftech.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 🤞


Omg it's happening! Everybody stay calm! 🤞


----------



## xzamples

Even though they are FINALLY going to release a BIOS update, I don't think I will ever look to buying AMD in the near future, AMD is just horrible when it comes to software... so many issues with Ryzen ever since launch, not to mention this entire BIOS update situation. I can see why people go with Intel, it just 'works'


----------



## herericc

xzamples said:


> Even though they are FINALLY going to release a BIOS update, I don't think I will ever look to buying AMD in the near future, AMD is just horrible when it comes to software... so many issues with Ryzen ever since launch, not to mention this entire BIOS update situation. I can see why people go with Intel, it just 'works'


I would have agreed with that statement for the first generation but since then it's been pretty smooth sailing.
I'm also pissed about the bios situation, clearly a transparent cash grab by AMD/Board Vendors to force people to upgrade out of perfectly good hardware to use the latest CPUs.

A completely new architecture for consumers was bound to have growing pains on Windows... Microsoft aren't exactly the fastest to fix things!

Intel is finally price competitive though so definitely buy whatever is the best value at the time of your upgrade.
Being a fanboy either way doesn't help anyone!


----------



## xzamples

herericc said:


> I would have agreed with that statement for the first generation but since then it's been pretty smooth sailing.
> I'm also pissed about the bios situation, clearly a transparent cash grab by AMD/Board Vendors to force people to upgrade out of perfectly good hardware to use the latest CPUs.
> 
> A completely new architecture for consumers was bound to have growing pains on Windows... Microsoft aren't exactly the fastest to fix things!
> 
> Intel is finally price competitive though so definitely buy whatever is the best value at the time of your upgrade.
> Being a fanboy either way doesn't help anyone!


Being a new architecture is understandable, it took them a long time to 'fix' things and there's still issues with Ryzen to this day, I've never in my life had issues with an Intel based machine... and as of right now, there's no logical reason why anybody should buy AMD CPU/mobo, see Logical Increments PC Buying Guide unless the price makes sense.


----------



## roco_smith

xzamples said:


> Even though they are FINALLY going to release a BIOS update, I don't think I will ever look to buying AMD in the near future, AMD is just horrible when it comes to software... so many issues with Ryzen ever since launch, not to mention this entire BIOS update situation. I can see why people go with Intel, it just 'works'


Are you seen this?


----------



## Dr. Vodka

roco_smith said:


> Are you seen this?


On one hand, Jay is pointing out the obvious. First gen PHYs, memory controllers and ICs will always run into such issues if trying to push the limits on_ both_ capacity and speed at the same time. This is true for current DDR5, has also been for previous memory standards. This also goes for AMD's upcoming AM5 platform. Give it a few generations of refinement until we get the DDR5 B-die/Rev. E/B equivalent IC and MCs/PHYs up to the task, it'll get exciting down the road!

On the other, expecting to just turn on XMP and get a stable setup while pushing _both_ capacity and speed at the same time, on first gen technology, I would say is a bit naive. You just have to get to work on these cases to stabilize things. Be it timings, or voltages, or whatever. It won't automagically work. Hell, it still sometimes doesn't on mature DDR4 hardware. A few gens down the road (with DDR5 kits available in 9xxx-10xxx speeds) this behaviour would be inexcusable, I agree. It should just work by that time.


Anyway, right now it's all first gen stuff, if one wants to deal with it, then you do what you can with the hand you're dealt.


----------



## Axilya

curryloti said:


> "AMD will also reportedly enable AMD Ryzen 5000 & Ryzen 4000 Desktop CPU support *across its entire 300-series motherboards lineup*. The new AGESA 1.2.0.7 BIOS will be rolling out soon which will enable this support and also fix the fTPM issues that were encountered on earlier BIOS."
> Link AMD Ryzen AM4 Desktop CPU Refresh To Include 9 New SKUs, Prices Leaked: Zen 3D, Cezanne 'Zen 3', Renoir 'Zen 2' Chips For The Mainstream Masses


wccftech is not worth even as a toilet time-passing journalist site. Blacklisting it from your search engines would result in a better internet experience.

We're still on the "AMD is considering supporting 5000 series on 300 series mobos" *rumours*.




roco_smith said:


> Are you seen this?


Water is wet. Clickbait for anyone savvy, an educational video at best for someone new.

+ an accidental/purposeful corsair shilling. So much from them on that thumbnail


----------



## MasterGamma12

Dr. Vodka said:


> On one hand, Jay is pointing out the obvious. First gen PHYs, memory controllers and ICs will always run into such issues if trying to push the limits on_ both_ capacity and speed at the same time. This is true for current DDR5, has also been for previous memory standards. This also goes for AMD's upcoming AM5 platform. Give it a few generations of refinement until we get the DDR5 B-die/Rev. E/B equivalent IC and MCs/PHYs up to the task, it'll get exciting down the road!
> 
> On the other, expecting to just turn on XMP and get a stable setup while pushing _both_ capacity and speed at the same time, on first gen technology, I would say is a bit naive. You just have to get to work on these cases to stabilize things. Be it timings, or voltages, or whatever. It won't automagically work. Hell, it still sometimes doesn't on mature DDR4 hardware. A few gens down the road (with DDR5 kits available in 9xxx-10xxx speeds) this behaviour would be inexcusable, I agree. It should just work by that time.
> 
> 
> Anyway, right now it's all first gen stuff, if one wants to deal with it, then you do what you can with the hand you're dealt.


Yeah, X99 for example was a buggy awful mess from my experience especially regarding DDR4 support.


----------



## HitmanKB

I don't know if I even believe anything on wccftech. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## xzamples

roco_smith said:


> Are you seen this?


No, I don't watch Jayztwocents, what's the problem with memory with 12th gen?


----------



## Dogzilla07

xzamples said:


> No, I don't watch Jayztwocents, what's the problem with memory with 12th gen?


Same thing you want to avoid AMD for (early adopter, new platform issues). With DDR5 Speeds and compatibility are *halved when using 4 RAM sticks instead of 2 (computers just don't boot if u exceed specific values and combinations listen in the manual). Aka the exact same thing you and many others gave a very hard time to AMD on the account of their Ryzen 1,2 IMC, and board partner lack of experience with trace design for the platform.


----------



## xzamples

Dogzilla07 said:


> Same thing you want to avoid AMD for (early adopter, new platform issues). With DDR5 Speed and compatibility is *halved when using 4 RAM sticks instead of 2 (computers just don't boot if u exceed specific values and combinations listen in the manual). Aka the exact same thing you and many others gave a very hard time to AMD on the account of their Ryzen 1,2 IMC, and board partner lack of experience with trace design for the platform.


It's a good thing I only use dual channel and DDR4


----------



## Dogzilla07

xzamples said:


> It's a good thing I only use dual channel and DDR4


Very good thing yeah xD, cause otherwise you'd have to boycott Intel as well


----------



## StormLightningSL

Basically, AMD has squeezed everyone they could to move to new mobos for the 5xxx series CPUs, and now that they have strong competition from Intel and are seeing dis-satisfied previous x300 series mobo users moving to Intel, they are trying this new gimmick to hold on to those users who still have not moved to Intel. It's not something I am going to appreciate, even though I will take it, because wth. Also, ASUS has treated their most passionate users badly, and that is not something I will forget.

Anyway, I no longer feel the passion for ASUS and AMD that I felt before, and that is also a fact. I gave them a lot of my money, only to be kicked to the curb. I will not be sticking to ASUS or AMD for too long. Let's see what the future brings.


----------



## ocisdead

@shamino1978 

The X470 Crosshair VII and the X370 Crosshair VI both shared the same sleep bug in the past. Here's a demonstration I just made as a reminder. Notice the FCLK has reverted down to 1800 and 2:1 mode. Also notice CLDO VDDP and VDDG has reverted to default values.











You fixed this bug for the X470 Crosshair VII way back on Oct 14, 2020.









ROG Crosshair VII overclocking thread


The Swedish Asus rep posted a official statement at Sweclockers Asus.David Asus ♥ ★ PlatsHägerstenRegistreradSep 2006 Här kommer vår officiella kommentar: "ASUS will follow AMD’s decision: beta BIOS support for 400-series motherboards will be ready starting in Jan/2021, all ASUS X470, B450 &...




www.overclock.net





But the Crosshair VI was ignored and as you can see above this bug is still present today. With the talks of new bios versions releasing to fix fTPM and add Vermeer support I beg you to use this opportunity to port that fix over to this motherboard or I fear it will never be fixed.


----------



## roco_smith

The question is why not fix all old bug issues for just once and for all us in the incoming new Bios for X370 on Ryzen 5000 , will be very stupid from this Manufacturer if this old bug still present in the golden bios we are waiting for


----------



## Dr. Vodka

ocisdead said:


> @shamino1978
> 
> The X470 Crosshair VII and the X370 Crosshair VI both shared the same sleep bug in the past. Here's a demonstration I just made as a reminder. Notice the FCLK has reverted down to 1800 and 2:1 mode. Also notice CLDO VDDP and VDDG has reverted to default values.
> 
> View attachment 2551831
> 
> 
> 
> You fixed this bug for the X470 Crosshair VII way back on Oct 14, 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROG Crosshair VII overclocking thread
> 
> 
> The Swedish Asus rep posted a official statement at Sweclockers Asus.David Asus ♥ ★ PlatsHägerstenRegistreradSep 2006 Här kommer vår officiella kommentar: "ASUS will follow AMD’s decision: beta BIOS support for 400-series motherboards will be ready starting in Jan/2021, all ASUS X470, B450 &...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the Crosshair VI was ignored and as you can see above this bug is still present today. With the talks of new bios versions releasing to fix fTPM and add Vermeer support I beg you to use this opportunity to port that fix over to this motherboard or I fear it will never be fixed.


I quoted @shamino1978 regarding this issue, on multiple occasions, this way both here and on reddit threads where it was relevant . Never got a reply.

It's sad.


----------



## 1devomer

Dr. Vodka said:


> I quoted @shamino1978 regarding this issue, on multiple occasions, this way both here and on reddit threads where it was relevant . Never got a reply.
> 
> It's sad.


Same, asked multiples times to @The Stilt, about the per CCX oc on X370 bios.
It was a deliberate decision from AMD and the motherboard manufacturers, to not update or patch the X370 bios, to push the users to buy a new motherboard.


----------



## Ice009

xzamples said:


> Even though they are FINALLY going to release a BIOS update, I don't think I will ever look to buying AMD in the near future, AMD is just horrible when it comes to software... so many issues with Ryzen ever since launch, not to mention this entire BIOS update situation. I can see why people go with Intel, it just 'works'


Are you still having issues? Ryzen is the first time I've ever used an AMD CPU in a personal rig (I have 3 now), but I jumped in late. Even though I have a 1xxx, 2xxx and 3xxx series CPU spread across in my three systems, I got all my CPUs after the 3xxx series was released (Ryzen was simply better price to performance wise the past couple of years), so the BIOses were probably more refined by then for the older Ryzen CPUs that I bought second hand. I do remember, though, in the previous 10+ years that I hardly ever had any issues with Intel not working properly.

So far with AMD, I've had a few minor issues, but I haven't tried overclocking with Ryzen or doing any major tweaking, so not sure if I'd have more issues if trying to do so.



1devomer said:


> Same, asked multiples times to @The Stilt, about the per CCX oc on X370 bios.
> *It was a deliberate decision from AMD and the motherboard manufacturers, to not update or patch the X370 bios, to push the users to buy a new motherboard.*


Well that's pretty crappy. They should have looked in to that and also fixed the sleep issue that @ocisdead mentioned.



StormLightningSL said:


> Basically, AMD has squeezed everyone they could to move to new mobos for the 5xxx series CPUs, and now that they have strong competition from Intel and are seeing dis-satisfied previous x300 series mobo users moving to Intel, they are trying this new gimmick to hold on to those users who still have not moved to Intel. It's not something I am going to appreciate, even though I will take it, because wth. Also, ASUS has treated their most passionate users badly, and that is not something I will forget.
> 
> Anyway, I no longer feel the passion for ASUS and AMD that I felt before, and that is also a fact. I gave them a lot of my money, only to be kicked to the curb. I will not be sticking to ASUS or AMD for too long. Let's see what the future brings.


Great post and probably as of right now, I agree with you. I was all on the AMD train/wagon to give them my loyalty as they did a lot of stuff right, but after what they did not allowing 5xxx series CPUs on older MBs that were capable, I don't see them as being any better than Intel from the past, so I will just go with what is the better price to performance. If the price/performance is similar, I'll likely pick Intel as I've hardly ever had any issues with them. I would have picked AMD in this case before last year, but oh well, that is AMDs fault for not continuing to do the great stuff they started with Ryzen up until just before the 5xxx series CPU releases.


----------



## Mahatma Ghandi

I have reliable information that AMD releases AGESA 1.2.0.7 for ALL chipsets tomorrow which will include support for Zen3 and Zen3D on all 300 series Chipsets.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Mahatma Ghandi said:


> I have reliable information that AMD releases AGESA 1.2.0.7 for ALL chipsets tomorrow which will include support for Zen3 and Zen3D on all 300 series Chipsets.


Good to know!

Maybe we'll get something from ASUS next month then.


----------



## FlapsInTheNight

Dr. Vodka said:


> Good to know!
> 
> Maybe we'll get something from ASUS next month then.


I have reliable information that ASUS releases new BIOS for ALL chipsets tomorrow which will include support for Zen3 and Zen3D on all 300 series chipsets (except C6H).
AM3 users will have a free adapter to use their motherboards. /s


----------



## Brko

Mahatma Ghandi said:


> I have reliable information that AMD releases AGESA 1.2.0.7 for ALL chipsets tomorrow which will include support for Zen3 and Zen3D on all 300 series Chipsets.


WCCFtech with "breaking news" in 3...2...1... and you will be the source


----------



## Dr. Vodka

FlapsInTheNight said:


> I have reliable information that ASUS releases new BIOS for ALL chipsets tomorrow which will include support for Zen3 and Zen3D on all 300 series chipsets (except C6H).
> AM3 users will have a free adapter to use their motherboards. /s


I laugh at that too! But there is something to take into account here. There's a tweet going around that states AGESA v2 1.2.0.7 is a complete rewrite. I can't find it at the moment. Last time AMD did a rewrite and it was publicily known, it was to add broader compatibility IIRC.

@Mahatma Gandhi's post could be bullshit, or not.

We'll see.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

Just to put any of this into context I have a Crosshair VIII Dark Hero and they only released just a couple of days ago a 1.2.0.6b BIOS. This BIOS added support for the 5800X3D. Sure this a x570 instead of the x370 board so to release a 1.2.0.7 so quickly is definitely in doubt. I guess we'll have to wait and see. I still own and use a 3950x on my Crosshair VI Hero.


----------



## MasterGamma12

Mahatma Ghandi said:


> I have reliable information that AMD releases AGESA 1.2.0.7 for ALL chipsets tomorrow which will include support for Zen3 and Zen3D on all 300 series Chipsets.


"Press x to doubt"


----------



## XLNT1337

X... 

Xx xxxx xxxxxxxxx

Maybe in a month or two


----------



## GraveNoX

new x370 chipset drivers https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370


----------



## ocisdead

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/teanxg

Another Asus bios dump with nothing for X370. Just a paste of 

*"X370 users asking about possible updates* -
We are evaluating a BETA UEFI release(s) for ROG X370 based motherboards but do not have a respective timeline to disclose at this time. Stay tuned and thanks for your patience and understanding. "


----------



## jamarinas

ocisdead said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/teanxg
> 
> Another Asus bios dump with nothing for X370. Just a paste of
> 
> *"X370 users asking about possible updates* -
> We are evaluating a BETA UEFI release(s) for ROG X370 based motherboards but do not have a respective timeline to disclose at this time. Stay tuned and thanks for your patience and understanding. "


I saw, but still on 1.2.0.6b. No surprises there. The 1.2.0.7 might be.


----------



## mito1172

ocisdead said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/teanxg
> 
> Another Asus bios dump with nothing for X370. Just a paste of
> 
> *"X370 users asking about possible updates* -
> We are evaluating a BETA UEFI release(s) for ROG X370 based motherboards but do not have a respective timeline to disclose at this time. Stay tuned and thanks for your patience and understanding. "


You don't need to write it here, of course they will support the x570 motherboard. we are here waiting for support for x370 motherboard.


----------



## GeorgeKps

There's still some hope?
CapFrameX on Twitter: "Ok, that's great news. AMD will officially support Ryzen 5000 on 300-series motherboards with upcoming AGESA updates (April/May). @TechEpiphany #AM4 #Ryzen5000 https://t.co/ya9Jo2l7qo" / Twitter


----------



## ocisdead

GeorgeKps said:


> There's still some hope?
> CapFrameX on Twitter: "Ok, that's great news. AMD will officially support Ryzen 5000 on 300-series motherboards with upcoming AGESA updates (April/May). @TechEpiphany #AM4 #Ryzen5000 https://t.co/ya9Jo2l7qo" / Twitter


Source must have been Mahatma Ghandi


----------



## GeorgeKps

ocisdead said:


> Source must have been Mahatma Ghandi


😂😂 Well, at least we can have some fun while waiting for official word about it, no?


----------



## Mahatma Ghandi

MasterGamma12 said:


> "Press x to doubt"











AMD Will Support Ryzen 5000 CPUs on 300-Series Motherboards - ExtremeTech


AMD will support Ryzen 5000 CPUs in 300-series motherboards after all. The long-asked-for feature will arrive via the AGESA 1.2.0.7 update.




www.extremetech.com





;-)


----------



## GeorgeKps

AMD's Ryzen 7 5800X3D Launches April 20th, Plus 6 New Low & Mid-Range Ryzen Chips (anandtech.com) 
Ryzen Motherboard Chart Slide.jpg (3840×2160) (anandtech.com)


----------



## Brko

AMD Brings Official Ryzen 5000 Support to 300-series Chipset Motherboards Circa 2016


AMD announced that it is bringing official Ryzen 5000 "Zen 3" desktop processor support to the oldest of Socket AM4 motherboards out there, which are based on AMD 300-series chipset models—the X370, B350, and A320. The company is working with motherboard and pre-built gaming desktop OEMs to push...




www.techpowerup.com





Mahatma was right.


----------



## XLNT1337




----------



## Brko

AMD announces new Ryzen 5000 and 4000 series processors, AMD 300-series motherboards to support Ryzen 5000 series - VideoCardz.com


AMD Launches the Ultimate Gaming Processor, Brings Enthusiast Performance to an Expanded Lineup of Ryzen Desktop Processors AMD announces pricing and availability for AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D processor delivering up to 15% more gaming performance with ground-breaking AMD V-Cache technology AMD...




videocardz.com





Look at that AMD official slide.


----------



## GeorgeKps

XLNT1337 said:


> View attachment 2552086


It's official
AMD Ryzen Desktop Spring Update - YouTube


----------



## Dr. Vodka

GeorgeKps said:


> It's official
> AMD Ryzen Desktop Spring Update - YouTube


Good to see. Took their time!


----------



## cdrmann

From post of ocisdead


----------



## jamarinas

GeorgeKps said:


> It's official
> AMD Ryzen Desktop Spring Update - YouTube


There you go. Now, all eyes on ASUS to release that UEFI.


----------



## roco_smith

Is official guys , no more ASUS bullshit , the big boss has spoken  Offical support for al X370 chipset for RYZEN 3 yeah !!!!! including the RYZEN 5800X 3D CACHE


----------



## Targonis

roco_smith said:


> Is official guys , no more ASUS bullshit , the big boss has spoken  Offical support for al X370 chipset for RYZEN 3 yeah !!!!! including the RYZEN 5800X 3D CACHE


We still need Asus to give us an official or even beta BIOS, so the question is when they will actually give it to us.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

*AMD Brings Official Ryzen 5000 Support to 300-series Chipset Motherboards Circa 2016*


AMD announced that it is bringing official Ryzen 5000 "Zen 3" desktop processor support to the oldest of Socket AM4 motherboards out there, which are based on AMD 300-series chipset models—the X370, B350, and A320. The company is working with motherboard and pre-built gaming desktop OEMs to push UEFI firmware updates with support. In addition to Ryzen 5000, this would also add Ryzen 3000 and Ryzen 4000 "Zen 2" support across the board. Motherboard firmware updates that add Ryzen 5000 support will encapsulate AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.7 microcode, so look for this AGESA version in the change-log of the firmware update. AMD expects that motherboard and pre-built vendors will start pushing these updates from May 2022.


----------



## xzamples

I can honestly say, this community played a big part in pushing AMD to finally support 300 series motherboards.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Fvck artificial limitations, that's all I can say.

Took over a year of the community cutting through the bullshit with evidence to back it up, and Intel lighting a fire under AMD's ass with Alder Lake to make it happen.

About fvcking time.


I didn't immediately doubt @Mahatma Gandhi's post because I'd read some tweets and all the rumors pointing to this outcome were clear. But still. Nice to see it finally happen.

We'll see if ASUS does their part and backs the PR scripted response at some point with an AGESA v2 1.2.0.7 BIOS


----------



## xzamples

AMD Ryzen Chipset Driver Release Notes 4.03.03.431



https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-ryzen-chipset-4-03-03-431


----------



## jamarinas

xzamples said:


> I can honestly say, this community played a big part in pushing AMD to finally support 300 series motherboards.


Yeah! After so many mob moments in Reddit, Facebook, etc etc. and countless tagging AMD and that JJ from ASUS getting roasted everywhere.


----------



## Blue89

YES! I'm so happy lol


----------



## xzamples




----------



## jamarinas

xzamples said:


>


Where from?


----------



## xzamples

jamarinas said:


> Where from?


----------



## MasterGamma12

Mahatma Ghandi said:


> AMD Will Support Ryzen 5000 CPUs on 300-Series Motherboards - ExtremeTech
> 
> 
> AMD will support Ryzen 5000 CPUs in 300-series motherboards after all. The long-asked-for feature will arrive via the AGESA 1.2.0.7 update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.extremetech.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;-)


Glad I was wrong.


----------



## mito1172

comic


----------



## CubanB

I'm happy with the official support, but it's really frustrating.. it'll be for future AGESAS but what about the older ones? What if the new one sucks or has a bug? Why did it take so long..

It's better than nothing I guess. It's nice to be proven right that they'd eventually support it, but it also confirms that they were wrong to block it in the first place. We need a few different versions of AGESA so that if one has a bug or problem we can use an earlier one or a later one. For example, if you're using X570 the best isn't necessarily the latest but the one from a few months ago. RAM Timings, clock speed performance, avoiding other random bugs etc. At least.. it means that this boards value has increased on the used market. This board always deserved support. The best board of all X370 boards.

But these artificial limitations they put on the hardware really suck. But I'm trying to be happy about it. There are some positives. This board lives on..


----------



## harrysun

On the positive side, the AM4 architecture AMD developed, is inseane. Supporting all the performance boosts with all those new CPU architectures on the same socket? crazy.

Thinking the technical community and AMD customers are stupid is what I would call AMD's Ryzen Gate.

I will wait till AM5 is launched before reconsidering a CPU update on my mature AM4 X370 baord. I've squesed everything possible out of it and running rock stable at stock 2700X level.


----------



## Mahatma Ghandi

@harrysun

yeah, your 1800x OC is really nice. Nevertheless, given you've got some really neat Samsung B Modules there, a swap to a 5800x level Zen3 will be a total game changer compared to the 1800x. If I was you, I would go there and move on to AM5 after Zen5 is released.

By the way: March 25th is the expected BIOS release date for the majority of X370 ROG Boards.

But don't hunt me down in case Asus decides to postpone it.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

I went from 1800x just to a 3950x and it was night and day performance wise. I can only image the jump from 3950x to a 5950x on the CH6 board, but even more sick 1800x to a 5800X3D. I have a 5950x on my Crosshair VIII Dark Hero. It's blazing and I don't mean heat.


----------



## MasterGamma12

I'm going to be quite happy to get those 4 rear cpu usb ports back.


----------



## GraveNoX

First we need to thank Intel
My 1700x at 3.8 all-cores with 3333mhz c14 still works fine and it's somewhat enough for my needs, playing games 1-2 times a month. Soon I will buy 5600x/5800x and then wait for the long awaited zen 3 bios. Never wanted to change the motherboard. I have 8 hdds, 3 externals, i use lots of usb devices.


----------



## CubanB

harrysun said:


> On the positive side, the AM4 architecture AMD developed, is inseane. Supporting all the performance boosts with all those new CPU architectures on the same socket? crazy.


After using Intel for the last 10 years plus, that cross compatibility with AM4 was the main appeal of Ryzen for me. That combined with the power efficiency under all core loads. High cache and good IPC also helped.

I remember arguing with someone on a different website.. about how Zen 2 would be supported even by A320 boards. Even the 3950X. I'm pretty sure it was an Intel user (who was a moderator, so it wasn't a noob) on a tech forum. A few months after Zen 2 launched, I posted a Youtube video of someone showing how it worked (even though the VRMS sucked and the temps were bad). Just because it can function, doesn't mean you should run it that way 24/7, but it showed what can be possible after years of Intel putting artificial limits on their chipsets. Forcing you to buy new motherboards a lot more frequently than you would usually want to. For example, that A320 board could be used to troubleshoot and could be the difference in knowing if your CPU has failed or not.. needing to RMA or not.

So many people have been stuck in a mode of assuming things would be like the past (the Intel way). And I love how Ryzen shattered all of that and in some ways have created a new reality. Where expectations can be higher and we can ask for or expect more. In that respect, in the grand scheme of things.. there's a lot of positives to that side of it. It's really not that unreasonable of a request. If the hardware can support something, please allow that support. Even if it's just a beta with a disclaimer. If it can't be supported.. be honest about why.


----------



## HitmanKB

I'm glad AMD did this. With that being said, I still don't think I'll by an Asus motherboard again after this. Asrock from now on. I've learned my lesson!


----------



## 1devomer

HitmanKB said:


> I'm glad AMD did this. With that being said, I still don't think I'll by an Asus motherboard again after this. Asrock from now on. I've learned my lesson!


One need to blame the right thing and not put everything on Asus back.

Asus is not customer friendly, because even on supported 3K series cpu, the proper bios work was not done, to port the same features to X370.
Asus is not alone on this boat, all the manufacturers, Asrock aside, behaved like this.
Manufacturers are bound to the AGESA, but the choice was given, to update the old motherboard AGESA or not.
And even in the Asrock case, the bios was borked until not so long ago, with the cpu lock, that AMD imposed to the AGESA.


On the other side, AMD is to blame, because it keeps pushing anti-consumers practices.
The cpu support or cpu lock with PBS issues, the abuse of Influencers usage, the disparity between the manufactures bios, constant product rebrands.
AMD should have never entered this territory, unfortunately, the latest moves tarnished the company reputation for good.
I have no trust left in AMD product and/or software, which is the worst thing, if you were a long time AMD customer, in the past!

So, you would not buy Asus, nor you should buy AMD, nor Intel, Nvidia for the matter.
At the end, no matter the company, we get screwed over in any case.
If customers don't become more knowledge about how products are made and sold!

It has to be pointed out, tho, that when Intel push out bios updates, everyone gets the same treatment.
Something that did not happen with AMD bios, looking at the last 5 years of product updates!!!!!


----------



## Brko

@1devomer
You are boring af with this socialist crap, mate. Go plating carrots and distance yourself from capitalism.

Leave us be with hardware news without politics. Thanks.


----------



## HitmanKB

1devomer said:


> One need to blame the right thing and not put everything on Asus back.
> 
> Asus is not customer friendly, because even on supported 3K series cpu, the proper bios work was not done, to port the same features to X370.
> Asus is not alone on this boat, all the manufacturers, Asrock aside, behaved like this.
> Manufacturers are bound to the AGESA, but the choice was given, to update the old motherboard AGESA or not.
> And even in the Asrock case, the bios was borked until not so long ago, with the cpu lock, that AMD imposed to the AGESA.
> 
> 
> On the other side, AMD is to blame, because it keeps pushing anti-consumers practices.
> The cpu support or cpu lock with PBS issues, the abuse of Influencers usage, the disparity between the manufactures bios, constant product rebrands.
> AMD should have never entered this territory, unfortunately, the latest moves tarnished the company reputation for good.
> I have no trust left in AMD product and/or software, which is the worst thing, if you were a long time AMD customer, in the past!
> 
> So, you would not buy Asus, nor you should buy AMD, nor Intel, Nvidia for the matter.
> At the end, no matter the company, we get screwed over in any case.
> If customers don't become more knowledge about how products are made and sold!
> 
> It has to be pointed out, tho, that when Intel push out bios updates, everyone gets the same treatment.
> Something that did not happen with AMD bios, looking at the last 5 years of product updates!!!!!


Asus, left us with a broken board with things that didn't work properly. They then said the board was EOL and wouldn't receive any updates to fix said issues. Asus knew about the issues. So no, I'm not mad at AMD for Asus not taking care of customers. This is beyond CPU combability. If a CPU is not supported, so be it, but the things that are supposed to work properly should work properly. So no, I wouldn't buy another Asus board, I'll buy an Asrock or an MSI.


----------



## Ice009

xzamples said:


>


Does X470 & B450 support all generation CPUs on the same BIOS, or is that spread out over various BIOS releases?


----------



## 1devomer

Brko said:


> @1devomer
> You are boring af with this socialist crap, mate. Go plating carrots and distance yourself from capitalism.
> 
> Leave us be with hardware news without politics. Thanks.


Sorry, if you want to embrace the capitalism, you are in the wrong place, i suggest you to check over Utube, Twitter and Influencers channels.
Compare the lies they shared about the bios support, and the video they uploaded yesterday, about new AMD cpu launch.

So you need to choose, either you side with the boring dude, that faithfully work for the good of the hardware.
Either, you can pick the Influencer of your choice, sharing and repeating lies, that impacted negatively the hardware community.

Spoiler alert, none of the Influencers that defended AMD and the motherboard manufactures, apologized for putting out misleading capitalist contents!
Journalism at its finest, i would say!

By the way, i'm pretty good at gardening and in botanic in general, so i would take your complaint as a compliment!


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Back to what's important









ASUS to support AMD's newest Ryzen 5000/4000 CPUs with its 500, 400 and 300-series motherboards - VideoCardz.com


ASUS supports all new Ryzen processors that are available now ASUS today announced BIOS support and updates for a variety of motherboards supporting the new AMD Ryzen™ 5000 and 4000 series CPUs. Matching the new Ryzen 7 5800X3D, which has a dedicated 96 MB L3 cache, AMD has released AGESA...




videocardz.com





Videocardz says...











No Cezanne for 300 series boards after all (5500 is Cezanne with defective iGPU), and it should be available next Friday. What happened to B350?


----------



## jamarinas

Dr. Vodka said:


> Back to what's important
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS to support AMD's newest Ryzen 5000/4000 CPUs with its 500, 400 and 300-series motherboards - VideoCardz.com
> 
> 
> ASUS supports all new Ryzen processors that are available now ASUS today announced BIOS support and updates for a variety of motherboards supporting the new AMD Ryzen™ 5000 and 4000 series CPUs. Matching the new Ryzen 7 5800X3D, which has a dedicated 96 MB L3 cache, AMD has released AGESA...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> videocardz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Videocardz says...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Cezanne for 300 series boards after all (5500 is Cezanne with defective iGPU), and it should be available next Friday. What happened to B350?


Says on the YouTube stream that it should be compatible with the entire line including the X3D. That sucks.


----------



## oile

5800x3d is 100% compatible with 1.2.0.7 wich we should have been expecting for April/may as it is a complete rewrite. 
But this tables refers to a uefi based on agesa 1.2.0.6b for us on March 25.
Don't know what to expect honestly.
I hope for a later stable 1207 update 

Inviato dal mio SM-S901B utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Cellar Dweller

I'm assuming with the support for the 5800X3D rules out any of the Ryzen 9 CPU because it's supposed to actually be faster than the 5800X, 5900X, 5950x processors. I could see them leaving them off and getting more folks to buy into the X3D model CPU. More or less making it an all inclusive CPU due to perfornance.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Oh, there was a stream where they talked about a V2 1.2.0.6b beta for X370 and A320? I didn't know. If so, A320 already has it, go check for example the A320M-K's support page.

You're right, this can't be V2 1.2.0.7, it's too early, and that's supposed to have official support for 3D parts like Robert said. My bad.


----------



## jamarinas

oile said:


> 5800x3d is 100% compatible with 1.2.0.7 wich we should have been expecting for April/may as it is a complete rewrite.
> But this tables refers to a uefi based on agesa 1.2.0.6b for us on March 25.
> Don't know what to expect honestly.
> I hope for a later stable 1207 update
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-S901B utilizzando Tapatalk


Oh right. I missed the 1.2.0.6b info. So that's the Beta BIOS thing and the 1.2.0.7 should be a Release BIOS.


----------



## jamarinas

Dr. Vodka said:


> Oh, there was a stream where they talked about a V2 1.2.0.6b beta for X370 and A320? I didn't know. If so, A320 already has it, go check for example the A320M-K's support page.
> 
> You're right, this can't be V2 1.2.0.7, it's too early, and that's supposed to have official support for 3D parts like Robert said. My bad.


Yes, they released it today. Checkout their (ASUS) line of A320 motherboards (EX-Gaming, Prime etc.), all having 1.2.0.6b.


----------



## xzamples

So the Crosshair VI is *ONLY* getting AGESA 1.2.0.6b???


----------



## jamarinas

xzamples said:


> So the Crosshair VI is *ONLY* getting AGESA 1.2.0.6b???


I think not. Just an interim release before the 1.2.0.7 (on May). The AMD stream specifically said 300-series will have 1.2.0.7 around May 2022.


----------



## GeorgeKps

jamarinas said:


> I think not. Just an interim release before the 1.2.0.7 (on May). The AMD stream specifically said 300-series will have 1.2.0.7 around May 2022.


Is there a link to that stream please?


----------



## number9_1982

Anyone who is interested:

i have modded a B450 Asus Bios with Agesa 1.2.0.3c for C6H.
It has the same issues with overclocking as crossflashed asrock bios.
Sensors are OK, FAN Control is OK

Supports Ryzen 1000-5000

Installation method: USB-Flashback

DOWNLOAD

as always: it's your own risk if you brick your board


----------



## 1devomer

Cellar Dweller said:


> I'm assuming with the support for the 5800X3D rules out any of the Ryzen 9 CPU because it's supposed to actually be faster than the 5800X, 5900X, 5950x processors. I could see them leaving them off and getting more folks to buy into the X3D model CPU. More or less making it an all inclusive CPU due to perfornance.


There are no review out there, the performances figures have been touted by AMD marketing, using their hand-picked games list, alongside hand-picked binned cpu.

So, there are currently no available information about the real overall performances of this cpu, over a large panel of applications.
The only thing one can say for sure, is that there will be an uplift, where the software makes good usage of the cache.

Sincerely, i wouldn't trade* a decently binned* 5900X, 5950X for a 5800XD3!
And i would not advise the 5800X owners to upgrade their cpu, aside if one is making good use of the additional cache.
Before even buying, i would wait for reviews and i would wait others to check the launch day 5800XD3 silicon quality, before throwing 500$ from the window!


----------



## Cellar Dweller

I would never upgrade\trade either, any of those. Point is they currently don't have any support for the 5000 series on CH6 without hacks. They are probably hoping folks are just going to skip the entire Ryzen 9's and go with the 5800X3D. Don't forget the price savings too.


----------



## MasterGamma12

number9_1982 said:


> Anyone who is interested:
> 
> i have modded a B450 Asus Bios with Agesa 1.2.0.3c for C6H.
> It has the same issues with overclocking as crossflashed asrock bios.
> Sensors are OK, FAN Control is OK
> 
> Supports Ryzen 1000-5000
> 
> Installation method: USB-Flashback
> 
> DOWNLOAD
> 
> as always: it's your own risk if you brick your board


Tempting but I'll wait til next Friday.

Also I highly doubt that Ryzen 9 Zen 3 parts won't work.


----------



## csf22able

number9_1982 said:


> Sensors are OK, FAN Control is OK


what about USB's on the back panel?


----------



## shockGG

number9_1982 said:


> Anyone who is interested:
> 
> i have modded a B450 Asus Bios with Agesa 1.2.0.3c for C6H.
> It has the same issues with overclocking as crossflashed asrock bios.
> Sensors are OK, FAN Control is OK
> 
> Supports Ryzen 1000-5000
> 
> Installation method: USB-Flashback
> 
> DOWNLOAD
> 
> as always: it's your own risk if you brick your board


Nice. Which B450 is this from and mind sharing the changes you made? I couldn't post at all when crossflashing Asus B450 bioses.


----------



## number9_1982

csf22able said:


> what about USB's on the back panel?


i just plugged in an USB Stick and its working on all ports (right now i have ryzen1000 installed if it makes any difference)


----------



## number9_1982

shockGG said:


> Nice. Which B450 is this from and mind sharing the changes you made? I couldn't post at all when crossflashing Asus B450 bioses.


ROG-STRIX-B450-F-GAMING-ASUS-4602 
Original Bios^^

i just folled this guide to get x370 chipset working on b450 bios:








[Sammelthread] - ASUS Prime X370-Pro (AM4)


Prime X370-Pro (AMD X370) Inhaltsverzeichnis: Technische Daten Bilder Uefi Bilder Software Nützliche Links Reviews X370-Pro vs X470-Pro Uefi / Downloads BIOS Modding / LuxxMod Overclocking Q&A RAM Kompatibilität Technische Daten: CPU AMD AM4 Socket AMD Ryzen™ 2nd Generation/Ryzen™...




www.hardwareluxx.de





also replaced asus led driver with the one from c6h, changed dmi and many more things

still working to get ram overclocking working


----------



## Dr. Vodka

number9_1982 said:


> ROG-STRIX-B450-F-GAMING-ASUS-4602


You managed to boot an ASUS BIOS on another ASUS board?

Holy crap. This has never been done before (only Asrock, Gigabyte and Biostar BIOSes would POST). I don't think the Strix B450-F's BIOS was given a try before either...


----------



## csf22able

number9_1982 said:


> still working to get ram overclocking working


ram OC works with Asrock bios, just without voltage control (i.e. kind a limited OC but i still can get same 3200mhz on my RAM sticks by changing CAS from 16 to 18 ), same with Asus b450 bios or it doesn't work at all?


----------



## residentour

number9_1982 said:


> Anyone who is interested:
> 
> i have modded a B450 Asus Bios with Agesa 1.2.0.3c for C6H.
> It has the same issues with overclocking as crossflashed asrock bios.
> Sensors are OK, FAN Control is OK
> 
> Supports Ryzen 1000-5000
> 
> Installation method: USB-Flashback
> 
> DOWNLOAD
> 
> as always: it's your own risk if you brick your board


It doesn't POST on my 3950X. The debug led stays at "22" all the time.


----------



## csf22able

hah, accroding to [Sammelthread] - ASUS Prime X370-Pro (AM4)
they tested on ryzen 1700x but we all know that x370 + old ryzens works fine with new agesa, until you put Zen3 in a socket


----------



## number9_1982

Stock Asus B450 BIOS is Missing x370 parts of agesa. Thats what the Guide i linked is about.
After patching that x370 Part in its booting Up just fine. 


RAM OC ist capped because of voltage Change does Not work.


----------



## number9_1982

csf22able said:


> hah, accroding to [Sammelthread] - ASUS Prime X370-Pro (AM4)
> they tested on ryzen 1700x but we all know that x370 + old ryzens works fine with new agesa, until you put Zen3 in a socket


Because they used lower 16mb Part of x470 Prime BIOS. Its Missing CPU Support for ryzen 3000 and 5000.
Using upper Part of x470 32mb BIOS alone is Not possible.
Thats why i have choosen b450 16mb BIOS as base


----------



## number9_1982

residentour said:


> It doesn't POST on my 3950X. The debug led stays at "22" all the time.


Did u do an CMOS reset after flashing?


----------



## csf22able

number9_1982 said:


> Stock Asus B450 BIOS is Missing x370 parts of agesa. Thats what the Guide i linked is about.
> After patching that x370 Part in its booting Up just fine.


does anyone tested this bios with zen3?


----------



## number9_1982

number9_1982 said:


> Did u do an CMOS reset after flashing?





csf22able said:


> does anyone tested this bios with zen3?





csf22able said:


> does anyone tested this bios with zen3?


Already tested it with 5900x


----------



## shockGG

number9_1982 said:


> Because they used lower 16mb Part of x470 Prime BIOS. Its Missing CPU Support for ryzen 3000 and 5000.
> Using upper Part of x470 32mb BIOS alone is Not possible.
> Thats why i have choosen b450 16mb BIOS as base


Just looking through the hwluxx thread with google translate, it seems like Breaktivity got a 5900X to post, so I'm assuming they're using the other half this time? 
I think you can get RAM voltage working if you do the same thing to the C7H bios, since the C6H/C7H share the same memory VRM according to X570/X470/X370/B550/B450/B350/A520/A320 Motherboards (AM4-socket for AMD Ryzen CPUs) Comparison - Google Sheets


----------



## oile

number9_1982 said:


> Already tested it with 5900x


My friend, where have you been all this time?! Great job!! 

Inviato dal mio SM-S901B utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## number9_1982

It was not my job it was Breaktivity from hwluxx who found out about missing part in asus roms.


----------



## jamarinas

GeorgeKps said:


> Is there a link to that stream please?


Hi, it's the AMD Spring Update.


----------



## residentour

number9_1982 said:


> Did u do an CMOS reset after flashing?


Of course did that and just in case tried 2 times after reverted to crosshair bios. Board behaves like it is flashed with any Asus,gigabyte,msi bios. Just stuck with 22 code.


----------



## MasterGamma12

At least we're getting the real thing next week.


----------



## jamarinas

shockGG said:


> Just looking through the hwluxx thread with google translate, it seems like Breaktivity got a 5900X to post, so I'm assuming they're using the other half this time?
> I think you can get RAM voltage working if you do the same thing to the C7H bios, since the C6H/C7H share the same memory VRM according to X570/X470/X370/B550/B450/B350/A520/A320 Motherboards (AM4-socket for AMD Ryzen CPUs) Comparison - Google Sheets


Anyone tried modding C7H BIOS? (For educational purposes, maybe?)


----------



## GeorgeKps

jamarinas said:


> Hi, it's the AMD Spring Update.


Ah, ok. I thought there was a livestream on some YouTube channel discussing this.
Thanks mate.


----------



## roco_smith

jamarinas said:


> Anyone tried modding C7H BIOS? (For educational purposes, maybe?)


no more Bios modding for me , I will wait for the real one


----------



## Hellboy02

I was already thinking about changing c6h, since there was no more hope, the product on Intel with 11600kf turned out to be more profitable than building on b550 and ryzen 5600x. But amd finally pleased
I hope the new BIOS will be stable, performance will not drop on x370 for the ryzen 5000 series, for c6h only pci-e 4.0 is missing, the board will still please us


----------



## Dr. Vodka

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/tftmnt










Holy crap. If ASUS finally fixes this bug...


----------



## voxson5

Hellboy02 said:


> for c6h only pci-e 4.0 is missing


AFAIK this is an artificial limitation - we had pci-e 4.0 on ?7301 (and was quickly removed on every later bios)


----------



## Dr. Vodka

voxson5 said:


> AFAIK this is an artificial limitation - we had pci-e 4.0 on ?7301 (and was quickly removed on every later bios)


Not really.

Sure, the CPU's PHY is PCIe 4.0 compatible and up to spec on 3000 series chips and up, but is the rest of the system? In the case of the C6H, no, it isn't. You don't screw around with essential system infrastructure like that unless you're looking for system crashes, or even worse, silent data corruption in your PCIe 4.0 devices that are now communicating with the CPU through PCIe 3.0 compliant traces (SSDs and GPUs, for example).

Enforcing PCIe 3.0 as the maximum spec on 300/400 series boards is common sense. Of all things AMD screwed up ever since they've been upgrading 300 series and 400 series boards with Zen2 and Zen3 support, the PCIe 4.0 "issue" is the only one where you can't blame them. Someone forgot to enforce the lock up to that particular AGESA release, that's all.

This is not comparable to overclocking where you can stabilise memory by tweaking timings and voltages, or CPUs by tuning the V/F curve where in both cases you're exploring the built in hardware margins and tolerances to get that extra performance out, this is out of the realm of us simple mortals.

PCB traces and related infrastructure hardware isn't software. Once it's been designed, validated and out of the factory, it stays that way. Let's all remember why it took the industry almost a decade to leave PCIe 3.0 behind, many of the issues that had to be resolved to enable higher speeds in PCIe 4.0 and beyond were researched in that time period. PCIe 5.0, comparatively, came out as clockwork and is already in the market because all that work had already been done before. Work that isn't part of PCIe 3.0 devices.

Can a manufacturer like ASUS validate their existing PCIe 3.0 hardware as is for PCIe 4.0 compliancy? Sure. You can be sure those measurement instruments that cost hundred of thousands of dollars used to do such things will stamp a big fat FAIL in this case. Not worth it.


----------



## MasterGamma12

Dr. Vodka said:


> Not really.
> 
> Sure, the CPU's PHY is PCIe 4.0 compatible and up to spec on 3000 series chips and up, but is the rest of the system? In the case of the C6H, no, it isn't. You don't screw around with essential system infrastructure like that unless you're looking for system crashes, or even worse, silent data corruption in your PCIe 4.0 devices that are now communicating with the CPU through PCIe 3.0 compliant traces (SSDs and GPUs, for example).
> 
> Enforcing PCIe 3.0 as the maximum spec on 300/400 series boards is common sense. Of all things AMD screwed up ever since they've been upgrading 300 series and 400 series boards with Zen2 and Zen3 support, the PCIe 4.0 "issue" is the only one where you can't blame them. Someone forgot to enforce the lock up to that particular AGESA release, that's all.
> 
> This is not comparable to overclocking where you can stabilise memory by tweaking timings and voltages, or CPUs by tuning the V/F curve where in both cases you're exploring the built in hardware margins and tolerances to get that extra performance out, this is out of the realm of us simple mortals.
> 
> PCB traces and related infrastructure hardware isn't software. Once it's been designed, validated and out of the factory, it stays that way. Let's all remember why it took the industry almost a decade to leave PCIe 3.0 behind, many of the issues that had to be resolved to enable higher speeds in PCIe 4.0 and beyond were researched in that time period. PCIe 5.0, comparatively, came out as clockwork and is already in the market because all that work had already been done before. Work that isn't part of PCIe 3.0 devices.


In a way, I'm kinda happy the board only maxes out at 3.0, if I were to replace my 1660 Super with an Ampere or Lovelace card in the future, my case requires a riser and that means it maxing out at 3.0 means less headaches for me in regards to risers.


----------



## Hellboy02

voxson5 said:


> AFAIK this is an artificial limitation - we had pci-e 4.0 on ?7301 (and was quickly removed on every later bios)


It was very strange for me to see pci-e 4.0 on the early bios of this board. Thanks Dr. Vodka for the detailed description.
I'm wondering if the performance of a ryzen 5000 on an x370 chipset will be on par with x470/x570... or less? This board has a good VRM. It seems to me that the work of the ryzen 5000 will be 100% revealed, we will lose a little fps due to the lack of pci-e 4.0 if the video card supports 4.0


----------



## unstableone

Dr. Vodka said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/tftmnt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap. If ASUS finally fixes this bug...


hoping my constant ****posting has accomplished something


----------



## MasterGamma12

Hellboy02 said:


> It was very strange for me to see pci-e 4.0 on the early bios of this board. Thanks Dr. Vodka for the detailed description.
> I'm wondering if the performance of a ryzen 5000 on an x370 chipset will be on par with x470/x570... or less? This board has a good VRM. It seems to me that the work of the ryzen 5000 will be 100% revealed, we will lose a little fps due to the lack of pci-e 4.0 if the video card supports 4.0


It should at least be on par with X470.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Hellboy02 said:


> It was very strange for me to see pci-e 4.0 on the early bios of this board. Thanks Dr. Vodka for the detailed description.
> I'm wondering if the performance of a ryzen 5000 on an x370 chipset will be on par with x470/x570... or less? This board has a good VRM. It seems to me that the work of the ryzen 5000 will be 100% revealed, we will lose a little fps due to the lack of pci-e 4.0 if the video card supports 4.0


"Chipset" is irrelevant on Ryzen as far as performance is concerned.

All Ryzens are SoCs, the "chipset" is a PCIe connectivity expander/switch (more SATA ports, extra PCIe connectivity, etc) that is there to be used, if available. Motherboards using A320, B350, X370, B450, X470, A520, B550, X570, and all chipsetless versions (A300/B300/X300, SoC alone) perform the same, IF the VRM is up to the task.

This is one of the reasons why we've all been pointing out (for over a year now) how stupid AMD's decision to artificially segment Zen3 compatibility based on chipset is/was. It was never even something to consider.

CPU performance is dictated by PPT/TDC/EDC, what cooling you're using, and what VRM is driving the CPU. A good motherboard with a strong VRM like the C6H will happily drive the CPU to thermal shutdown if you raise power limits. Your cooling will always be the first bottleneck. A >200w PBO'd 5950x isn't a problem for this board.

Next bottleneck in CPU performance is memory performance, the C6H is one of the few T-topology boards that can and will drive 4 sticks of dual rank memory right up to the infinity fabric limits (~1900-2000MHz) and beyond. Daisy chain boards can't do that as easily. You can have _both_ speed and capacity with this board.



This board will never become a limit when it comes to CPU/memory performance. Now, if your needs require PCIe 4.0, then you're out of luck. If you need a second M.2 slot and your GPU can run comfortably on PCIe 3.0 x8 (say, you're not using a 3090 or 6900XT at low resolutions where PCIe 4.0 connectivity starts to make a more than 1-2% difference), there are PCIe 3.0 x4 -> M2 adapters you can use in the second PCIe 3.0 x8 slot that is connected to the CPU.

Now that I think about it, next week's AGESA V2 1.2.0.6b and the 1.2.0.7 release we're waiting for will add SAM support! So you guys with newer GPUs can get more performance out of them.


----------



## Hellboy02

Dr. Vodka said:


> "Chipset" is irrelevant on Ryzen as far as performance is concerned.
> 
> All Ryzens are SoCs, the "chipset" is a PCIe connectivity expander/switch (more SATA ports, extra PCIe connectivity, etc) that is there to be used, if available. Motherboards using A320, B350, X370, B450, X470, A520, B550, X570, and all chipsetless versions (A300/B300/X300, SoC alone) perform the same, IF the VRM is up to the task.
> 
> This is one of the reasons why we've all been pointing out (for over a year now) how stupid AMD's decision to artificially segment Zen3 compatibility based on chipset is/was. It was never even something to consider.
> 
> CPU performance is dictated by PPT/TDC/EDC, what cooling you're using, and what VRM is driving the CPU. A good motherboard with a strong VRM like the C6H will happily drive the CPU to thermal shutdown if you raise power limits. Your cooling will always be the first bottleneck. A >200w PBO'd 5950x isn't a problem for this board.


Cool, thanks for such a detailed answer, very useful information.

I remember when c7h came out, I didn't see much change. The only difference is the change in VRM and Soc, its implementation, how good this solution is, I don’t know, but pc bloggers admired the soc change, they said that vrm soc cooling was better and the power circuits for the processor were correctly implemented, unlike c6h, they said that in c6h, the engineers initially placed soc incorrectly


----------



## ellover009

Hellboy02 said:


> It was very strange for me to see pci-e 4.0 on the early bios of this board. Thanks Dr. Vodka for the detailed description.
> I'm wondering if the performance of a ryzen 5000 on an x370 chipset will be on par with x470/x570... or less? This board has a good VRM. It seems to me that the work of the ryzen 5000 will be 100% revealed, we will lose a little fps due to the lack of pci-e 4.0 if the video card supports 4.0


It shouldn't be enough of a difference to justify the cost of changing over based on some videos uploaded online comparing pci 3 vs 4. 





The one place I would probably say we might see some changes are going to be future video cards, but then again there's been a lot of ambitious talk about needing a new pci5 psu for large power delivery. 

m.2 drives our board came with 1 socket. I think they make adaptors you can use to plug a module to one of the smaller pci-e lanes, I'm assuming they could be populated enough to some degree before being forced to lower the graphics card 16x socket whereas some of the nicer x570 and alder lake motherboards can have 3-4+ m.2 sockets.

I'm due for an upgrade still have the 1700 cpu. Dunno what upgrade path to go to. 
Will our boards get support for the higher end 5xxx processors (5950x and the new 3D processor)? How will that 3d stacked processor perform? Are we so far out it might be worth to take the hit on DDR 5 by time next gen CPU come out? 
Are we going to see enough lift on the new AM5 to justify the jump cost?


----------



## xzamples

Further proof of artificial limitations previously set by AMD

Ryzen 9 5900X Spotted Running On A Budget ASRock A320 Motherboard | Tom's Hardware (tomshardware.com)


----------



## harrysun

Do anybody know if PBO and SAM will be suported too, with the 1.2.0.7 AGESA and 5800X3D on C6H ?


----------



## zyplex

PBO and SAM and i'm happy


----------



## Dynomutt

The news that we'll get 5000 support is great, it will mean this board has up to a 10 year life span for me (currently on 3900x), which is unbelievable in this day and age, I now feel I made the right choice with this board despite all the uncertainty, and feelings of abandonment, I'll defo upgrade to a 5900x or a 5900x3D (if that happens) kudos to AMD for allowing this. hoping for a cheeky PCIE4, resizable bar, SAM and Direct Storage support with this new BIOS that's coming.

That would simply make this one of the best AM4 boards again!

Here's hopeful for it all, but still grateful if not.


----------



## Axilya

This thread for the last ~1.5 years: HOOOOOOOODL


----------



## GeorgeKps

Dynomutt said:


> The news that we'll get 5000 support is great, it will mean this board has up to a 10 year life span for me (currently on 3900x), which is unbelievable in this day and age, I now feel I made the right choice with this board despite all the uncertainty, and feelings of abandonment, I'll defo upgrade to a 5900x or a 5900x3D (if that happens) kudos to AMD for allowing this. hoping for a cheeky PCIE4, resizable bar, SAM and Direct Storage support with this new BIOS that's coming.
> 
> That would simply make this one of the best AM4 boards again!
> 
> Here's hopeful for it all, but still grateful if not.


5900X3D seems highly unlikely unfortunately. 
PCIE 4? Nah, it happened at some point but it was scrapped.
SAM/RB? I hope so.
Direct Storage? Isn't that the MS API? Does it have to do anything with hardware?

All i'm asking is full 5800X3D support, minimum (if any) bugs, PBO if the CPU supports it, and SAM/RB.


----------



## ortizjammet

Assuming 4000G and maybe 5000G series cpus or that R5 5500 will work eventually, is this motherboard even capable to support memory frequencies upwards of 4000+ MHz? Whats the highest reached?


----------



## harrysun

In the past there where reports of 3600MT/s mit 2x8GB single-side on Zen2(+) with C6H. C6H is not an OC board in today's terms of understanding. Each enthusiast switched to something newer.

Beside OC leader tight 3200-3600 timings are the sweat spot: [Official] AMD Ryzen DDR4 24/7 Memory Stability Thread

Good overview: MemTestHelper/DDR4 OC Guide.md at oc-guide · integralfx/MemTestHelper


----------



## jamarinas

harrysun said:


> In the past there where reports of 3600MT/s mit 2x8GB single-side on Zen2(+) with C6H. C6H is not an OC board in today's terms of understanding. Each enthusiast switched to something newer.
> 
> Beside OC leader tight 3200-3600 timings are the sweat spot: [Official] AMD Ryzen DDR4 24/7 Memory Stability Thread
> 
> Good overview: MemTestHelper/DDR4 OC Guide.md at oc-guide · integralfx/MemTestHelper


Difficult to hit 3200 using regular (at least mine) Corsair LPX non Samsung B-die.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Here is my OC for RAM:

CHVI is capable of 1900-2000 easy IMhO.
3800 or 3733 is the fastest for Gaming (~62ns).

4x 8GB DDR4 Predator 4133 CL19 -> https://www.kingston.com/dataSheets/HX441C19PB3K2_16.pdf

Note:
I will upgrade to 5950XT so i think it can do even better then 
Will run it in 16/16 configuration with manual OC for daily use (Low V).


----------



## Cellar Dweller

I have (4) G-Skill TridentZ 3200 16 = 64G on my CH6. It's been running with the last BIOS at 3200. Just using the Standard OC.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

That's 4x 16GB dual rank modules of old Rev. E (~2019). I can push this to 4133MHz. 4200MHz won't boot, or didn't try hard enough. Either way, didn't try to stabilize that either, no need to go further than the maximum IF clock, 1900MHz in this case.

This board can overclock just fine. It won't do what daisy chain boards can do with 2 sticks (~5000+ MHz) and an APU with much higher IF limit, but then those boards can't do what the C6H can when it comes to using all 4 slots. I plan to revalidate this exact setup with the V2 1.2.0.6b BIOS, and then with the 1.2.0.7 one when it's available.

As far as Ryzen CPUs are concerned, this board can max them out.


----------



## ortizjammet

damn thats strong if it can 4133 4x16GB


----------



## MasterGamma12

ortizjammet said:


> damn thats strong if it can 4133 4x16GB


The power of T Topology.


----------



## Hellboy02

My kingston hyperX 2666 cl15 micron b-die dual rank chips, on ryzen 1600x they worked at a maximum of 3000Mhz but cl14 1.25v, at 3600x they earned 3333Mhz stably 16 18 18 18 36 1T 1.35v, probably this is the maximum. When I set it to 5600x, I'll try to overclock it more, the main thing is to have good timings


----------



## mito1172

Hellboy02 said:


> My kingston hyperX 2666 cl15 micron b-die dual rank chips, on ryzen 1600x they worked at a maximum of 3000Mhz but cl14 1.25v, at 3600x they earned 3333Mhz stably 16 18 18 18 36 1T 1.35v, probably this is the maximum. When I set it to 5600x, I'll try to overclock it more, the main thing is to have good timings


*G* SKILL FlareX DDR4-3200Mhz C14 32GB. 4 ram c14 3200 mhz running, processor 1800x


----------



## Hellboy02

mito1172 said:


> *G* SKILL FlareX DDR4-3200Mhz C14 32GB. 4 ram c14 3200 mhz running, processor 1800x


1600x and 1800x officially support 2666 Mhz, maybe because of this it is hard to overclock above 3000. But if the memory is well matched, then 3200 works well according to reviews.


----------



## The Sandman

Even in the early days with 2 Dimms 3466 and for some 3533MHz was doable.
I ran my FlareX 14-13-13 at 3466MHz very stable with my 1800x.


----------



## GeorgeKps

I run my 3200CL14 like this


----------



## HitmanKB

FYI: Newegg has the 5950x on sale right now for 540. You have to use the mobile app and promo code: MBLCATE.


----------



## jamarinas

jamarinas said:


> Difficult to hit 3200 using regular (at least mine) Corsair LPX non Samsung B-die.


Yeah, maybe silicon lottery on my 1700. Early bunch. DOP was June 2017. 

Anyway, just to share, so I was experimenting with that firmware transplant method 0x2000 address pointer thing with an old C7H and C6H BIOS. I used the AGESA 1.0.0.6 (Zen 1 half of the C6H). Took the X370 portion of the C6H and transplanted it to the C7H half BIOS. Of course setting the right addresses to the ROM location. 

Actually, I was able to get it to post and display the message "Updating Firmware.. Don't turn-off the computer.." on screen, but after rebooting, it's getting stuck at 9A. I reverted to the original BIOS and always getting stuck at 9A. I left the test bench on standby power and after a day, tried it again and booted right up. 

Didn't try it again since the 1.2.0.3 is expected to be released this week anyway.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

GeorgeKps said:


> I run my 3200CL14 like this


Try to go for 3733 or 3800 MHz at CL16-17 should be doable IMhO


----------



## GeorgeKps

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Try to go for 3733 or 3800 MHz at CL16-17 should be doable IMhO


I might try it but after i get the 5800X3D which should have an even more stable memory controller


----------



## number9_1982

jamarinas said:


> Yeah, maybe silicon lottery on my 1700. Early bunch. DOP was June 2017.
> 
> Anyway, just to share, so I was experimenting with that firmware transplant method 0x2000 address pointer thing with an old C7H and C6H BIOS. I used the AGESA 1.0.0.6 (Zen 1 half of the C6H). Took the X370 portion of the C6H and transplanted it to the C7H half BIOS. Of course setting the right addresses to the ROM location.
> 
> Actually, I was able to get it to post and display the message "Updating Firmware.. Don't turn-off the computer.." on screen, but after rebooting, it's getting stuck at 9A. I reverted to the original BIOS and always getting stuck at 9A. I left the test bench on standby power and after a day, tried it again and booted right up.
> 
> Didn't try it again since the 1.2.0.3 is expected to be released this week anyway.


The Updating Firmware.... **** maybe comes from led driver:
you can try to transplant E98D33CD-1AEB-46B1-A4B6-0BB4CC655C26 from c6h bios to the new one


----------



## jamarinas

number9_1982 said:


> The Updating Firmware.... **** maybe comes from led driver:
> you can try to transplant E98D33CD-1AEB-46B1-A4B6-0BB4CC655C26 from c6h bios to the new one


Right. After that part, I lost the LEDs and got stuck with the A9 code. Will it matter if I use the LED driver from 1.0.0.6 on another AGESA?

For the record, I am using an Athlon 950 so I am stuck with 1.0.0.6. 

Will probably try for educational purposes, but then again, the 1.2.0.3 will be released this week.


----------



## oile

number9_1982 said:


> The Updating Firmware.... **** maybe comes from led driver:
> you can try to transplant E98D33CD-1AEB-46B1-A4B6-0BB4CC655C26 from c6h bios to the new one


Hello man, could you please give me access to the gdrive bios? Thank you

If we find a stable pattern, we could mod our new uefi with every new agesa update! 

Inviato dal mio SM-S901B utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## jamarinas

number9_1982 said:


> The Updating Firmware.... **** maybe comes from led driver:
> you can try to transplant E98D33CD-1AEB-46B1-A4B6-0BB4CC655C26 from c6h bios to the new one


It's really weird though. After getting stuck at A9, I did a couple of BIOS Flashbacks (to new and old), I even used my SPI programmer to flash it clean and still getting stuck at A9. After leaving it on standby for almost a day, it booted.

I'm actually afraid to flash it again since I wanted to put it back to my main rig (using the newly released BIOS).


----------



## number9_1982

jamarinas said:


> Right. After that part, I lost the LEDs and got stuck with the A9 code. Will it matter if I use the LED driver from 1.0.0.6 on another AGESA?
> 
> For the record, I am using an Athlon 950 so I am stuck with 1.0.0.6.
> 
> Will probably try for educational purposes, but then again, the 1.2.0.3 will be released this week.


it does not make any difference from which bios version that led driver comes


----------



## number9_1982

jamarinas said:


> It's really weird though. After getting stuck at A9, I did a couple of BIOS Flashbacks (to new and old), I even used my SPI programmer to flash it clean and still getting stuck at A9. After leaving it on standby for almost a day, it booted.
> 
> I'm actually afraid to flash it again since I wanted to put it back to my main rig (using the newly released BIOS).


i got those problems when crossflashing another asus bios without replacing ASUSHeaderPEI - i always transplant that by using hex exitor, same with ASUS_USBFLASHBACK if the original image includes that.


----------



## jamarinas

number9_1982 said:


> i got those problems when crossflashing another asus bios without replacing ASUSHeaderPEI - i always transplant that by using hex exitor, same with ASUS_USBFLASHBACK if the original image includes that.


Edit: I figured it out. lol. 

What exactly do you do to recover from it (getting stuck at 9A)?

Clearing the BIOS checksum, flashing with a programmer and BIOS flashback alone didn't work for me. 

What worked was after a BIOS flashback, had to turn on the PSU on standby and left it for about a day before pressing the power/start button.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Well, it begins. At last. C6H will come later this week I guess.






PRIME X370-PRO｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global


ASUS Prime series is expertly engineered to unleash the full potential of AMD and Intel processors. Boasting a robust power design, comprehensive cooling solutions and intelligent tuning options, Prime series motherboards provide daily users and DIY PC builders a range of performance tuning...




www.asus.com







> Version 6026
> 2022/03/21 10.68 MBytes
> PRIME X370-PRO BIOS 6026
> "1. Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.6b for AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D
> 2. Improve system performance and stability"


----------



## GeorgeKps

Dr. Vodka said:


> Well, it begins. At last. C6H will come later this week I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRIME X370-PRO｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global
> 
> 
> ASUS Prime series is expertly engineered to unleash the full potential of AMD and Intel processors. Boasting a robust power design, comprehensive cooling solutions and intelligent tuning options, Prime series motherboards provide daily users and DIY PC builders a range of performance tuning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asus.com


It's happening.gif 
😛


----------



## Hellboy13

number9_1982 said:


> Anyone who is interested:
> 
> i have modded a B450 Asus Bios with Agesa 1.2.0.3c for C6H.
> It has the same issues with overclocking as crossflashed asrock bios.
> Sensors are OK, FAN Control is OK
> 
> Supports Ryzen 1000-5000
> 
> Installation method: USB-Flashback
> 
> DOWNLOAD
> 
> as always: it's your own risk if you brick your board


Please approve access to g drive file. I am eager to try the 5800x on my C6H. I am moving from 1700 to 5800x let see if I feel a difference


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Hellboy13 said:


> Please approve access to g drive file. I am eager to try the 5800x on my C6H. I am moving from 1700 to 5800x let see if I feel a difference


We'll have the real, official thing this week.

Wait a little more. No need to do any crossflashing or experiments anymore.


----------



## csf22able

Dr. Vodka said:


> Well, it begins. At last.


wow, 16mb bios and all Zen generations supported, how so? (sarcasm)


----------



## Dr. Vodka

csf22able said:


> wow, 16mb bios and all Zen generations supported, how so? (sarcasm)


Magic, man. It's all black magic. Aliens!


----------



## 1devomer

csf22able said:


> wow, 16mb bios and all Zen generations supported, how so? (sarcasm)


You are maybe referring about how manufactures like Asus, packed 2 analogous 16MB bios, with different cpu support, in a 32MB chip! 🤡









Learn how to fit less things, in more space, with this one weird trick. 🤡


----------



## number9_1982

Hellboy13 said:


> Please approve access to g drive file. I am eager to try the 5800x on my C6H. I am moving from 1700 to 5800x let see if I feel a difference


sorry, i already deleted this bios because it gave me a lot of memory errors and was not able to boot up with 2 or more samsung b-die modules using 5900x


----------



## Brko

csf22able said:


> wow, 16mb bios and all Zen generations supported, how so? (sarcasm)


s

It was put through detailed evaluation for 16 months.

/s


----------



## Hellboy13

number9_1982 said:


> sorry, i already deleted this bios because it gave me a lot of memory errors and was not able to boot up with 2 or more samsung b-die modules using 5900x


No worries, will wait some more or just crossflash an asrock one if the Asus takes time 😉


----------



## danydaniel

hi guys, why is there such a difference when it comes to chipset drivers from CH6 site and from official AMD site? which one is better to install? drivers from asus site seem to be more recent, although the other position is the newer version.


----------



## XLNT1337

3.10.22.706 original date is November 2021 and included updated power plan for Windows 11.
Asus just uploaded it today because they are slow af. 

Always use the one off of AMD directly.


----------



## jamarinas

number9_1982 said:


> i got those problems when crossflashing another asus bios without replacing ASUSHeaderPEI - i always transplant that by using hex exitor, same with ASUS_USBFLASHBACK if the original image includes that.


Hi @number9_1982 ; ,

I replaced them (C7H Zen 1 half, AGESA 1.0.0.6) with those from C6H 7901.

ASUSHeaderPEI - checked location with UEFITool, replaced (from C6H BIOS) with Hex Editor

ASUS_USBFLASHBACK - checked location with UEFITool replaced with Hex Editor

Led Driver - checked location with UEFITool, extracted 'as is' using the same, replaced it using UEFITool 0.28. 
-- LEDs now works after the "Updating..." message. 

...but still getting stuck at 9A afterwards. Just recovered from that 'brick' after a BIOS Flashback and leaving it on standby over the night. 


I guess it's not that necessary anymore to crossflash since we're getting at least 2 more official BIOS versions (1.2.0.6b/1.2.0.7) for this board before AM5+++.


----------



## CubanB

The pleasing thing about official support as it stands, hopefully there will be multiple BIOS versions and AGESA.

I saw it said elsewhere that CH VI and CH VII used to follow similar BIOS and had similar bugs.. those bugs were eventually fixed on CH VII but the updates stopped for CH VI and those bugs were never fixed. Hopefully those fixes for CH VII can now be applied to CH VI. I did see people talking to ASUS reps directly about this and advocating for it. Hopefully ASUS are listening. This is the best board for X370, it deserves that kind of attention. The hardware itself is great. Like mentioned on the earlier page, it's especially great for overclocking RAM with 4 sticks.


----------



## jamarinas

Hi everyone,

Just in case you missed it, the Strix line have their 1.2.0.6b's already posted.


----------



## MasterGamma12

The hype!!!


----------



## Brko

Please insert The Office "It's happening" meme. Tnx


----------



## GeorgeKps

Brko said:


> Please insert The Office "It's happening" meme. Tnx


----------



## tivook

If only I had time to go back in this thread and tag all the naysayers claiming that it's "impossible" to get 5000 support and that it will "never happen" for the CH6 because of bad hardware small bios space, old board, nobody cares about it yada yada.


----------



## GeorgeKps

tivook said:


> If only I had time to go back in this thread and tag all the naysayers claiming that it's "impossible" to get 5000 support and that it will "never happen" for the CH6 because of bad hardware small bios space, old board, nobody cares about it yada yada.


Buuut.... tbh, let's wait for the actual C6H BIOS because this far, it's the Prime series that gets the laurels.
😛


----------



## CarnageHimura

Excuse me, I think I didn't understand completely the compatibility with this son-to-be new BIOS, It is only for 5800X3D or for all the 5xxx gen???

Thanks!!


----------



## MasterGamma12

CarnageHimura said:


> Excuse me, I think I didn't understand completely the compatibility with this son-to-be new BIOS, It is only for 5800X3D or for all the 5xxx gen???
> 
> Thanks!!


All


----------



## Dr. Vodka

CarnageHimura said:


> Excuse me, I think I didn't understand completely the compatibility with this son-to-be new BIOS, It is only for 5800X3D or for all the 5xxx gen???
> 
> Thanks!!


5xxx CPUs work (someone has tried a 5600X on a Strix X370-F + BIOS 6026, it works), 5xxx3D CPUs should work according to the release notes.

5xxx APU doesn't work. An acquaintance tried a 5700G with his Prime x370 Pro + BIOS 6026, doesn't POST like we're used to seeing in A320 AGESA v2 1.2.0.3c BIOSes, and matches ASUS' compatibility chart. Not that we can make proper use of an APU because the C6H doesn't have video outputs, but still.

Maybe AGESA v2 1.2.0.7 unlocks Cezanne on 300 series boards.... This is still far away (April/May)


----------



## 1devomer

CarnageHimura said:


> Excuse me, I think I didn't understand completely the compatibility with this son-to-be new BIOS, It is only for 5800X3D or for all the 5xxx gen???
> 
> Thanks!!


Nobody does, and it makes no sense, as usual.

The 5800XD3 should launch the 25 April, so, the above bios would grant 5800XD3 acces to X370 owner.

Then, in May, AMD should release yet another bios, that would green light 5K series on X370 motherboards.

Basically, you can get a 5K series before the others X370 owner, if you buy a 5800XD3 at launch day.

The others have to wait, when AMD finally decides to allow full support, as touted not so long ago!!

🤡



Dr. Vodka said:


> 5xxx CPUs work (someone has tried a 5600X on a Strix X370-F, it works), 5xxx3D CPUs should work according to the release notes.
> 
> 5xxx APU doesn't work. An acquaintance tried a 5700G with his Prime x370 Pro, doesn't POST like we're used to seeing in A320 AGESA v2 1.2.0.3c BIOSes, and matches ASUS' compatibility chart. Not that we can make proper use of an APU because the C6H doesn't have video outputs, but still.
> 
> Maybe AGESA v2 1.2.0.7 unlocks Cezanne on 300 series boards.... This is still far away (April/May)


Well that's encouraging, i admit, i would never have thought the bios would work already!


----------



## MasterGamma12

1devomer said:


> Nobody does, and it makes no sense, as usual.
> 
> The 5800XD3 should launch the 25 April, so, the above bios would grant 5800XD3 acces to X370 owner.
> 
> Then, in May, AMD should release yet another bios, that would green light 5K series on X370 motherboards.
> 
> Basically, you can get a 5K series before the others X370 owner, if you buy a 5800XD3 at launch day.
> 
> The others have to wait, when AMD finally decides to allow full support, as touted not so long ago!!
> 
> 🤡
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's encouraging, i admit, i would never have thought the bios would work already!


Hence why I'm so hyped for the release later this week


----------



## Dr. Vodka

1devomer said:


> Well that's encouraging, i admit, i would never have thought the bios would work already!


Yeah, if it wasn't for that compatibility chart, going by the changelog it would seem these beta BIOSes only add 5800X3D only support.

But no, these boards are all behaving the same so far on the same 6026 BIOS version, so with AGESA v2 1.2.0.6b we get 5xxx CPU and 5xxx 3D CPU support. 5xxx APU remains blocked, same behavior as with A320 AGESA v2 1.2.0.3c, and Gigabyte's AGESA v2 1.2.0.5 releases, doesn't work.

Renoir (4xxx APU) I don't know. It's somewhat the same thing as with the 5xxx APUs, for us they aren't particularly interesting because we don't have any video outputs on the C6H (but we could use the CPU). Nobody tried a 4xxxG APU with these X370 boards so far.


Things could, or could not change with AGESA v2 1.2.0.7 regarding Cezanne. That is AMD's officially supported release for Zen3 on 300 series boards. Maybe that release finally unlocks Cezanne, maybe it doesn't.



To be honest I'd love to see Cezanne unlocked on this board, just to see how far it can take 4 sticks of Rev. E/B with that insane memory controller @ 1:1 infinity fabric ratio, lol


----------



## 1devomer

MasterGamma12 said:


> Hence why I'm so hyped for the release later this week


_Prudence is the virtue by which we discern what is proper to do under various circumstances in time and place._




Dr. Vodka said:


> Yeah, if it wasn't for that compatibility chart, going by the changelog it would seem these beta BIOSes only add 5800X3D only support.
> 
> But no, these boards are all behaving the same so far on the same 6026 BIOS version, so with AGESA v2 1.2.0.6b we get 5xxx CPU and 5xxx 3D CPU support. 5xxx APU remains blocked, same behavior as with A320 AGESA v2 1.2.0.3c, and Gigabyte's AGESA v2 1.2.0.5 releases, doesn't work.
> 
> Renoir (4xxx APU) I don't know. It's somewhat the same thing as with the 5xxx APUs, for us they aren't particularly interesting because we don't have any video outputs on the C6H (but we could use the CPU). Nobody tried a 4xxxG APU with these X370 boards so far.
> 
> 
> Things could, or could not change with AGESA v2 1.2.0.7 regarding Cezanne. That is AMD's officially supported release for Zen3 on 300 series boards. Maybe that release finally unlocks Cezanne, maybe it doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest I'd love to see Cezanne unlocked on this board, just to see how far it can take 4 sticks of Rev. E/B with that insane memory controller @ 1:1 infinity fabric ratio, lol


I think you are right, i was checking the news, and i stumbled on a Notebookcheck article, i posted in the other thread.
The 5700 and 5500 are rebranded Cezanne chips, so it makes sense to add them to the supported cpu list, because tagged as 5K series.



1devomer said:


> The 5700 and the 5500 most likely, come from the Barcelo Ryzen pro lineup.
> According to NBC, it is a rebranded Cezanne laptop chip, seemingly also released for the desktop customer market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelo goes enterprise: AMD Ryzen Pro 5000 gets new family member with Ryzen 7 Pro 5875U
> 
> 
> The Ryzen Pro series is targeting enterprise customers. With the past 2021 generation, only chips based on the newest "Cezanne" platform were sold under the Ryzen Pro label. Lucienne was only meant for consumers. With the 2022 AMD CPUs, things are changing, as the Cezanne refresh Barcelo will be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.notebookcheck.net



AMD is steam rolling the AGESA updates, so beware, now X370 cross flashed users, are back to the usual AGESA bugs, issues.
Which lately it includes, the 140A VID cap, rebuild of the CO curves, TPM stutter issues, no bios rollback for board lacking of flashback, etc...


----------



## CarnageHimura

Thank you very much for your answers you all!! It's clear now!


----------



## Dogzilla07

Don't forget

1.2.0.6. - no fixed fTPM stutter (Physical TPM modules are finally of normal price)
1.2.0.7. - fixed fTPM stutter

however

1.2.0.6 - no new Spectre slow-down
1.2.0.7. - ~10% performance reduction due to security mitigations


----------



## CubanB

Dogzilla07 said:


> Don't forget
> 
> 1.2.0.6. - no fixed fTPM stutter (Physical TPM modules are finally of normal price)
> 1.2.0.7. - fixed fTPM stutter
> 
> however
> 
> 1.2.0.6 - no new Spectre slow-down
> 1.2.0.7. - ~10% performance reduction due to security mitigations


Good points.

Can the security mitigations be disabled? I remember years ago, there was a Spectre/Meltdown tool for Windows that allowed you to turn them on or off?


----------



## Dogzilla07

CubanB said:


> Can the security mitigations be disabled? I remember years ago, there was a Spectre/Meltdown tool for Windows that allowed you to turn them on or off?


Probably, Idk if it's dependent on BIOS options, or can be done in other ways again, I didn't read about it much.


----------



## XLNT1337

Just disable TPM and use w11 anyways if u have to.


----------



## mito1172

Motherboard manufacturers have lied that 16 mb bios is insufficient for years.


----------



## SaLSouL

I never thought this day would happen, personally im totally stoked with my x370 CHVIE its a beautful board and has been given some long overdue TLC

https://rog.asus.com/us/motherboards/rog-crosshair/rog-crosshair-vi-extreme-model/helpdesk_bios


----------



## jamarinas

So going into the Crosshair VI Hero page, we have this.










_fingers crossed_


----------



## SaLSouL

jamarinas said:


> So going into the Crosshair VI Hero page, we have this.
> 
> View attachment 2553109
> 
> 
> _fingers crossed_


I checked the US, UK, TW sites for you they are all still showing 8101, hopefully it will be updated soon for you

my 5950x arrives tommorow 

Now the main question is do I update my bios now to see any improvements for my 3900x ?










Update went OK,a few reboot and good to go.
Increase in cinebench of 132 points multi


----------



## lavie.kwon

Downloaded from TW server. Update was good. I can use Asus User Profile.









[3800xt + 6600xt] 4g above decoding / resize bar enable -> AMD SAM(SmartAccess Memory) enable


----------



## Dr. Vodka

SAM was always a software based feature 

This is such an upgrade in so many more ways apart from supporting new CPUs.

Love to see this finally happen. Now we wait until the C6H gets its turn.



BTW, does the C6E boot faster with this BIOS?


----------



## GraveNoX

I hope PCI-E 4.0 will be unlocked.


----------



## Moklar

GraveNoX said:


> I hope PCI-E 4.0 will be unlocked.


That is extremely unlikely, even if it is possible there is no chance they will do it.


----------



## xzamples

I think this will be the DL link once it goes up



https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/BIOS/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-8503.ZIP


----------



## Rorta

xzamples said:


> I think this will be the DL link once it goes up
> 
> 
> 
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/BIOS/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-8503.ZIP


*404 - Not Found *


----------



## Brko

Rorta said:


> *404 - Not Found *


He thinks. He didn't say "here it is"


----------



## ocisdead

I think it's actually funny they released the extreme bios first so they can edge people a little bit more. This is the only logical excuse. 

/s


----------



## SaLSouL

No Resize BAR for me, thanks Nvidia


----------



## ms178

SaLSouL said:


> No Resize BAR for me, thanks Nvidia
> View attachment 2553133


Are you sure that you've enabled Above 4G decoding in the BIOS? You need it to unlock SAM. GPU-Z tells us you haven't yet.


----------



## SaLSouL

ms178 said:


> Are you sure that you've enabled Above 4G decoding in the BIOS? You need it to unlock SAM. GPU-Z tells us you haven't yet.


Good spot but still unsupported :-( anything else I need to turn on ?


----------



## Disc0

No Re-BAR for Turing, only for Ampere. 
There's no loss because Re-BAR sucks on nV....


----------



## SaLSouL

Disc0 said:


> No Re-BAR for Turing, only for Ampere.
> There's no loss because Re-BAR sucks on nV....


Yeah Im sure I read that I while back but resize bar was on the back burner as latest agesa was more important for 5xxx CPU support


----------



## buttmen

Been a while since I posted or visited here. Got my new 5950x in hand waiting for the bios to drop Should be a great upgrade from 1700 OC 3950MHz. If anyone know 2149PGT is B0 or B2 stepping on 5xxxx series please share.


----------



## zyplex

To my knowledge you can't see it until installed. But I *think* its more likely to be B0. B2 was found in late January 22. For example found a 5800X B2 mentioned in a german tech article with 2202PGT.


----------



## jimh9328

Question for the Gurus:
I have a crosshair vi hero with 3900X and memory oc'd to 3666 stable. When this new bios comes out I want to upgrade the cpu. Here is my question: I have a 12 core cpu. I am a gamer, but while gaming I usually have a few apps and browser with 100 tabs open all the time. Assuming money is no problem, what is the best CPU I can buy for the new bios? I heard the new ones with bigger cache are 15% faster in games, but are they really? That assumes a computer doing nothing else but one game. I would think losing 4 cores would make gaming slower since those 4 cores would be running my browser and apps in the background leaving 8 for the game. So do I go for the new 8 core w more cache, the 12 core which is like mine but faster, or the 16 core? I heard the 16 core is slower than the 12 core for games, but is it really if you have background stuff going on? Also going to keep my corsair h100 2 fan all in one water cooler, it is ok, but not great, not sure if it could cool the 16 core, of course would be fine for the other two. Which should I buy and why? thanks


----------



## csf22able

jimh9328 said:


> Which should I buy and why? thanks


very simple, 5800X\X3D faster than 3900x in games no matter how much tabs you have opened, Zen3 is a way better architecture for games (comparing to Zen2)


----------



## jimh9328

csf22able said:


> very simple, 5800X\X3D faster than 3900x in games no matter how much tabs you have opened, Zen3 is a way better architecture for games (comparing to Zen2)


But I think I would hate going from 12 cores to only 8 cores just to be a little faster in games and slower in everything else. Why not a 5900 or 5950 with 12 or 16 cores, they are faster in everything but games and only 15% slower in games. oh, and i have a 3090 gpu usually gaming at 1440p 164 fps, so any of these cpus are capable of 164 fps ultra settings on gpu.


----------



## ellover009

jimh9328 said:


> But I think I would hate going from 12 cores to only 8 cores just to be a little faster in games and slower in everything else. Why not a 5900 or 5950 with 12 or 16 cores, they are faster in everything but games and only 15% slower in games. oh, and i have a 3090 gpu usually gaming at 1440p 164 fps, so any of these cpus are capable of 164 fps ultra settings on gpu.





https://www.tomshardware.com/news/ryzen-7-5800x3d-beats-ryzen-7-5800x-by-9-in-geekbench-5



I think what's hurting the 5800x3d right now is not performance, but rather that some of the current deals might make it more lucrative to get the 12-16 core option because of it's potential to perform better at multi-tasking. For gaming only that 5800x3d might be worth it, but I don't know if it's enough because you mentioned that you played at 1440P, most of the benchmarks where they are trying to go CPU bound they try to test at 1080P and that's where they focus on the big number, and as you start pushing resolution up and the settings the differences in processors start flattening out. 








4 Years of Ryzen 5, CPU & GPU Scaling Benchmark


We want to see how the Ryzen 5 1600X, 2600X, 3600X and 5600X compare in half a dozen games using the GeForce RTX 3090, RTX 3070, Radeon...




www.techspot.com





This one compares the modern higher end ryzen processors to each other.








Ryzen 5 5600X vs. Ryzen 7 5800X vs. Ryzen 9 5900X vs. 5950X: GPU Scaling Benchmark


In this review we want to see how the Ryzen 5 5600X, Ryzen 7 5800X, Ryzen 9 5900X and 5950X compare in gaming performance using the RTX...




www.techspot.com





That's not to say that having a more modern cpu won't give you tangible differences, I am expecting that the biggest difference will be improvements in memory and management due to controller improvements since the controller is built into the CPU if I remember correctly. 

I'm in a worse boat than you because I'm on an 1700 chipset. 
after seeing the first leaked numbers on the 5800x3d I am almost tempted to say that I might be tempted to trade off into a 5900x, 5950x because more cores for multi tasking, but the reality is that I probably wont take advantage of it all since it's going to benefit more ppl that are rendering, encoding videos and such in combination of 32mb more than the 5800x. The other thing is the release date of the 5800x3d, it's on April 20th, almost feels like if you gonna wait that far and try to get one, it might be worth at that point to just be patient and see what the next AM5 platform is going to bring into the table. 
The worst thing of having the 8 core processor is the feeling that going down to anything less is downgrading, specially when it feels like AMD focus on the 5xxx launch was 6 core being the star sweet point whereas when the 1xxx series came out the focus was on 8 core. Then you look at the 5800x 8 core and it's in a weird place because it was priced high enough that it gave the feeling that it might be worth to spend the difference and get the next one up for the extra cache.


----------



## jimh9328

Yeah, it seems like going from a 12 core 3900x to a 5800x3d and losing 4 cores for multitasking is a bad choice, also I will NEVER game at less than 1440p and in the future probably 4k, so 1080p gaming is stupid as my nvidia 3090 and monitor push out max 164 fps on any of these processors. No one but professional gamers are playing at 1080p 360fps. So the real question than is between the 12 and 16 core 5900x or 5950x. The 5900x is same 12 cores I have but faster. I wouldn't mind spending a little more going to the 16 core 5950x since it is faster in games sometimes due to the higher boost 4.9ghz, and if you guys think my corsair h100 all in one can cool the 16 core enough to boost as high as the 12 core, right now I am boosting to 4.55ghz. I also have a dual monitor setup, where I have one monitor showing stock graphs or me browsing or discord while gaming on the other monitor, so for my setup I bet the 5950x will beat the 5800x3d since it is only 10% faster on a just booted gaming only machine. Also, when is the regular crosshair vi hero bios dropping exactly, because I don't want to buy a chip with a 14 day return period and it ends up not being compatible. The only downside I see of upgrading to a 5950x is my WD 850 SSD would need a new mobo to get it's full speed, but I solved that by having 64gb of high speed ddr4 because I am too lazy to rebuild with a new mobo. Maybe in a few years when DDR5 is needed. Thanks again


----------



## ellover009

jimh9328 said:


> Yeah, it seems like going from a 12 core 3900x to a 5800x3d and losing 4 cores for multitasking is a bad choice, also I will NEVER game at less than 1440p and in the future probably 4k, so 1080p gaming is stupid as my nvidia 3090 and monitor push out max 164 fps on any of these processors. No one but professional gamers are playing at 1080p 360fps. So the real question than is between the 12 and 16 core 5900x or 5950x. The 5900x is same 12 cores I have but faster. I wouldn't mind spending a little more going to the 16 core 5950x since it is faster in games sometimes due to the higher boost 4.9ghz, and if you guys think my corsair h100 all in one can cool the 16 core enough to boost as high as the 12 core, right now I am boosting to 4.55ghz. I also have a dual monitor setup, where I have one monitor showing stock graphs or me browsing or discord while gaming on the other monitor, so for my setup I bet the 5950x will beat the 5800x3d since it is only 10% faster on a just booted gaming only machine. Also, when is the regular crosshair vi hero bios dropping exactly, because I don't want to buy a chip with a 14 day return period and it ends up not being compatible. The only downside I see of upgrading to a 5950x is my WD 850 SSD would need a new mobo to get it's full speed, but I solved that by having 64gb of high speed ddr4 because I am too lazy to rebuild with a new mobo. Maybe in a few years when DDR5 is needed. Thanks again


If that WD 850ssd would need a new mobo to get it's full potential, I think if you decided to get a new motherboard id almost be tempted to look at some of the deals on alder lake and ddr 4 to re-use your memory, if you can find a deal on a mobo. You'd get pci-e 5.0 that means you could get a nice mobo with more m.2 slots. One thing about having a single slot M.2 is being forced to get either sata ones, or an adaptor to use the pci sockets for M.2.


----------



## ellover009

You would not see much of a difference gaming between the 5950x and the 5900x.
these guys benched a insignificant difference once you hit 1440P and 4K.




The rational person would tell you to go with the 5900x, the technophile is going to find a way to justify those extra 4 cores extra 8 threads because the difference in price was $250, NOW ON SALE, it can be anywhere between $150 and less.

Micro center has it at $550 5950x, and $400 5900x $50 less on top if you can get that new costumer promotion. Some ppl were able to get a price match at Best Buy as long as the MC is not a bazillion miles away from you. Other places like BB have it at $600, and 450.
Newegg 5900x $429 with discount code on their site,
Woot had a deal for $520 on the 5950x 11 days ago.

Id keep an eye on this site for CPU deals. r/buildapcsales

There are options out there, you just have to figure out what works for you and what's best for you.

I'd be careful jumping the gun until we see what they are gonna make available to work on this board.
https://www.microcenter.com/site/content/specialoffercpu.aspxheres the extra coupon thing


----------



## jimh9328

Hmm, seems to me like the 5950x is a no brainer for $589 at Amazon. It is 16 cores, the fastest other than the new 8 core extra cache (8 cores is lame), and I HATE swapping and buying mobos. I really don't think you see a difference in a 3800mb/s sequential ssd cap or it going 7000mb/s in daily use. Sure copying a huge file, but windows snappiness is all about random small read/writes which it doesn't matter if you are on PCI3 or 4. And as I said my 64gb of 3666mhz ram makes it so the drive is almost never used. Going from a 3900x to anything else would just be a sidegrade, and Intel might be faster in games by a bit, but not gonna touch this 16 core beast. So I thought they were releasing the bios tomorrow or something? When is the bios coming out? If it is real soon I'll just buy one at Microcenter, but if it is going to be a couple weeks Amazon is safer with 30 day returns in case the bios or board can't do it, but I don't see why not. So when Bios, anyone???


----------



## MasterGamma12

jimh9328 said:


> Hmm, seems to me like the 5950x is a no brainer for $589 at Amazon. It is 16 cores, the fastest other than the new 8 core extra cache (8 cores is lame), and I HATE swapping and buying mobos. I really don't think you see a difference in a 3800mb/s sequential ssd cap or it going 7000mb/s in daily use. Sure copying a huge file, but windows snappiness is all about random small read/writes which it doesn't matter if you are on PCI3 or 4. And as I said my 64gb of 3666mhz ram makes it so the drive is almost never used. Going from a 3900x to anything else would just be a sidegrade, and Intel might be faster in games by a bit, but not gonna touch this 16 core beast. So I thought they were releasing the bios tomorrow or something? When is the bios coming out? If it is real soon I'll just buy one at Microcenter, but if it is going to be a couple weeks Amazon is safer with 30 day returns in case the bios or board can't do it, but I don't see why not. So when Bios, anyone???


I snagged mine at Microcenter for $549. As for when the bios comes out, either tomorrow or early next week is my guess given the C6E's bios just came out. And when the bios comes out, I'll be moving my Crossflashed C6H + 5600x to it.


----------



## CubanB

Gaming FPS is a really hard thing to quantify. You can find many reviews from many different people, and the results will vary a lot depending on how they've set their system up, RAM OC, the GPU they are using, monitor resolution etc. Even a 1 CPU vs 1 CPU isn't necessarily a good comparison because the silicon quality can vary. Steppings can vary etc. Different AGESA versions. For example.. launch reviews vs current AGESA reviews, combined with the latest GPU drivers. Game updates. Windows updates. They can all change things.

I don't even game much but I've been tracking this for the last few years. Trying to speak in a broad sense rather than any specific video or review. Generally, the 5900X will be equal or better than the 5950X when it comes to 1% lows at 1080p. Due to higher clocks. That video did show a hint of that in some titles, but I usually see a bit more of it. 1% lows are the numbers to care about most.. as that's what causes the lags, stutters and spikes.

It varies a lot though on the games architecture. There are some games that favour more cores. And you can easily argue that going into the future, this situation could increase as games are designed to utilize more cores. The 5950X could age better in the next few years.

Outside of gaming, under all core workloads, the 5900X will generally use slightly more power. Due to higher clocks, and the 5950X's superior binning. For all core performance, it's the easiest choice in the world to go with 5950X. IPC and single core performance is pretty much equal between them. It's just a matter of do you want a few hundred Mhz more when a lot of the cores are loaded up, or do you want 4 extra cores? Some situations will favour one, other situations will favour the other. And then there's the price that may change things based on an ebay voucher, or Black Friday sale etc. I don't think you can go wrong with either of them, it's just a small preference issue based on your own specific use case.


----------



## Hellboy13

The "Crosshair IV Hero" was the most premium board when Ryzen launched in march 2017. I have no idea why Asus launched the new x370 bios (with the 5000 series support) for other boards first (like prime series) and I am still waiting for Asus with a Ryzen 5800x at my desk... 😡


----------



## ellover009

Hellboy13 said:


> The "Crosshair IV Hero" was the most premium board when Ryzen launched in march 2017. I have no idea why Asus launched the new x370 bios (with the 5000 series support) for other boards first (like prime series) and I am still waiting for Asus with a Ryzen 5800x at my desk... 😡


I have a suspicion that it's either the most broken board of the group and they never quite nailed down all the bugs. Somewhere between how picky it was on ram compared to some boards (gotta get that B samsung ram), sleep issues, and other things prevented it from being the ultimate board. I wanted a taichi but it was never in stock, I am a habitual Asus mobo buyer. 

Other thing is maybe they sold so many of these boards (most numerous), they hoping ppl get desperate and upgrade to something else and buy a new Asus board. Double tap that zombie. I wish Asus showed a bit more love for us, then again this board has been around since March 2nd 2017, 5 years. This is slowly dethroning my previous system's longevity, 1366 i7 920.


----------



## jimh9328

Picky on ram, lol? I've run 4 sticks of 8gb and 2 sticks of 32gb each at 3666 or 3733mhz with good timings. And that is with Micron D-die and 1.385v


----------



## ortizjammet

looks like someone ran it real fast with 4 dimms even








coffee_`s Memory Frequency score: 2204.2 MHz with a DDR4 SDRAM


The DDR4 SDRAMscores getScoreFormatted in the Memory Frequency benchmark. coffee_ranks #null worldwide and #null in the hardware class. Find out more at HWBOT.




hwbot.org













AMD Ryzen 5 3600 @ 3606.89 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[flyszn] Validated Dump by coffee (2022-03-19 01:58:47) - MB: Asus CROSSHAIR VI HERO - RAM: 32768 MB




valid.x86.fr


----------



## jimh9328

Yeah I ran it with 4x8 and 2x32gb sticks with better timings than those you posted across the board except tRFC, that was a stickler at 570 or 571 lowest on Micron D-Die.


----------



## ortizjammet

ddr4 4400 4 dimms is quite something


----------



## MasterGamma12

ortizjammet said:


> ddr4 4400 4 dimms is quite something


The power of T Topology.


----------



## Hellboy13

MasterGamma12 said:


> The power of T Topology.


Hi,

I know you have crossflashed asrock bios on the C6H. How has been your experience in terms of stability? Apart from the 4 usb ports any major issues? I have a water cooled setup running of the water pump header will that get stuck at 100% if I crossflash?


----------



## MasterGamma12

Hellboy13 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know you have crossflashed asrock bios on the C6H. How has been your experience in terms of stability? Apart from the 4 usb ports any major issues? I have a water cooled setup running of the water pump header will that get stuck at 100% if I crossflash?


Besides that, it's been solid though I'm looking forward to 8503 when it comes out. Honestly at this point, wait for 8503.


----------



## Willyfisch

Me refreshing the Asus C6H support website every couple of hours:









Bought a cheap second-hand 5900x this week, upgrading from 1800x


----------



## jamarinas

Willyfisch said:


> Me refreshing the Asus C6H support website every couple of hours:
> View attachment 2553229
> 
> 
> Bought a cheap second-hand 5900x this week, upgrading from 1800x


Scraped the download site a few times too (from 8000-9200.ZIP) using a Chrome plug-in.


----------



## SYPKR

Hi I'm using C6E with 6401 bios.

I want to update 6401 Bios to 8504, but I keep failing. 

I leave a message wondering if anyone knows how to solve this situation.


----------



## curryloti

Try flashing an intermediate BIOS version, very occasionally had to do that if your current version is just too old.


----------



## Moklar

jimh9328 said:


> Picky on ram, lol? I've run 4 sticks of 8gb and 2 sticks of 32gb each at 3666 or 3733mhz with good timings. And that is with Micron D-die and 1.385v


Originally with a 1x00 series CPU it was very picky, I remember I had to set it up manually since XMP would not work at all - these days XMP works just fine even with a 1x00 series CPU.


----------



## Moklar

SaLSouL said:


> Yeah Im sure I read that I while back but resize bar was on the back burner as latest agesa was more important for 5xxx CPU support


Nothing is on the back burner, resizable bar is simply not supported on your card from Nvidias side - it will never work.


----------



## XLNT1337




----------



## Dr. Vodka

ellover009 said:


> I have a suspicion that it's either the most broken board of the group and they never quite nailed down all the bugs. Somewhere between *how picky it was on ram compared to some boards* (gotta get that B samsung ram), sleep issues, and other things prevented it from being the ultimate board. I wanted a taichi but it was never in stock, I am a habitual Asus mobo buyer


Nah, this was Zen1/Zen+'s memory controller not being up to par (expectations set by Skylake's memory controller in its many 14nm iterations since 2015) while having a low infinity fabric frequency limit (~1.7-1.73GHz which is good for DDR4-3400 or 3466 as the practical max frequency before you start getting instability or not passing stress testing). This, and the fact that most DDR4-3200 at the time was Hynix's absolutely horrible AFR/MFR chips that Zen1/Zen+'s memory controller absolutely hate. Perfect recipe for not being able to run that particular combination much higher than DDR4-2666/2933 or so.

This usual at the time, unfortunate pairing also combined with the fact that early AM4 BIOSes were quite green. It's been 5 years since that time, AM4 as as platform is light years ahead of what it was at Zen1's release. If you wanted speed you needed to buy expensive B-die (best DDR4 IC) to get to DDR4-3200, or later, cheap, cheerful and fast Micron Rev. E (second best DDR4 IC) when it got released. This is what Zen1 could do with proper memory on this board with an already stable BIOS codebase. I ran this at 1700/3400MHz just to be safe, didn't want silent memory corruption f**** up my files.


With Zen2/Zen3's I/O die and its excellent memory controller, plus much higher infinity fabric frequency ceiling, and newer BIOSes, this is no longer a problem even for those troublesome DDR4 kits with old Hynix ICs on first gen boards like this. You saw all the examples already of what this board can do with 3000 series CPUs and B-die or Rev. E/B kits (3800+MHz on all 4 sticks, but still makes sense to run memory 1:1 as not to get hit by the latency penalty of desyncing)


As for the board specific bugs, yes, it was chock full of bugs for a lot of time. 8101 is pretty solid to be honest, the only remaining elephant in the room is the fclk >1800 reset on sleep bug, which is supposedly taken into account for this upcoming release.

Which reminds me of... do you guys @SaLSouL @lavie.kwon with the C6E + BIOS 8503 still have the fclk reset on sleep bug? I believe/assume the C6E shares this bug with the C6H, as it did with the C7H back then. Maybe it doesn't.


----------



## ellover009

Thanks for the answer Dr Vodka. I remember ryzen's infancy being a bit rough. Last i updated the bios it greatly reduced a random issue that showed up in a blue moon where on bootup it would take you to the Bios menu something about overclock failed or something similar. 

So the new Bios is gonna support the 5950x on the cpu supported list? what do you think of the 5800x3d chipset? 

This is what waiting feels like now.


----------



## SaLSouL

Dr. Vodka said:


> Which reminds me of... do you guys @SaLSouL @lavie.kwon with the C6E + BIOS 8503 still have the fclk reset on sleep bug? I believe/assume the C6E shares this bug with the C6H, as it did with the C7H back then. Maybe it doesn't.


Not sure how I would test this, the pc goes to sleep and wakes up no issues, im on latest win 11 dev build 22581


----------



## Alex Kuharenko

Dr. Vodka said:


> Which reminds me of... do you guys @SaLSouL @lavie.kwon with the C6E + BIOS 8503 still have the fclk reset on sleep bug? I believe/assume the C6E shares this bug with the C6H, as it did with the C7H back then. Maybe it doesn't.


This bug is fixed, 1900 FCLK remains after sleep.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Alex Kuharenko said:


> This bug is fixed, 1900 FCLK remains after sleep.


Holy ****. I can't believe it. We've been reporting this damn bug for years. Hell has truly frozen over and pigs must be flying.

Just to confirm some more, you did experience this bug before on the C6E just like we did on the C6H?


----------



## Alex Kuharenko

Dr. Vodka said:


> Just to confirm some more, you did experience this bug before on the C6E just like we did on the C6H?


Yep, this bug was on 7901 BIOS.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Alex Kuharenko said:


> Yep, this bug was on 7901 BIOS.


Amazing. Still can't believe it.

Thank you!!



unstableone said:


> hoping my constant ****posting has accomplished something


Here's the result of your constant ****posting, @unstableone, damn bug has finally been taken care of.

Thank you too for this.


----------



## oile

Refreshing compulsively.
IT is 25th March and is almost ending here in EU. when are they going to release the kraken? Come on.
Otherwise is it possible to crossflash c6e uefi changing the capsule header?


----------



## foook92

I'm also refreshing compulsively ahahha.
I'm not gonna change my 3800x immediately (probably in a couple of months), but Resizable Bar, bug fixing, new Agesa etc, really gets me hyped.


----------



## Disc0

I think Asus is now deliberately trolling C6H users because they (we) were the loudest about new BIOS and their not so cool moves regarding the support.


----------



## Hellboy13

I want this to happen right away as well, but I feel Asus might taking amd's bios timeline slide really seriously - so anywhere from now to may 🤬 i have brand new 5800x ready (to replace my 1700)....

Hate this waiting game...

Feel c6h owners always got a bad deal....


----------



## André Mokwa

Has anyone tried updating with the C6E BIOS?


----------



## Horichter

well, looks like we still have to wait a little bit..


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/tkfzzq/_/i1rn0mz


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Just posted by JJ, a few minutes ago:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/tntsuw



> The boards new for this week March 21st - 25th 2022 are noted below with the full master list of all boards with the new AGESA below that.
> 
> *New UEFI releases for this week -*
> 
> PRIME X370-A 6026
> PRIME X370-PRO 6026
> ROG STRIX X370-F GAMING 6026
> ROG STRIX X370-I GAMING 6026
> PRO WS X570-ACE 4101
> PROART X570-CREATOR WIFI 0701
> ROG STRIX B450-E GAMING 4801
> ROG STRIX B450-F GAMING 4801
> ROG STRIX B450-I GAMING 4801
> ROG STRIX B450-F GAMING II 4801
> ROG CROSSHAIR VI EXTREME 8503


Very interesting bits of information here too:



> *Important update -* ASUS is workly closely with AMD on the transition to the formal release of 300 series support AGESA which is now AGESA build 1.2.0.7. This build will also contain resolution to fTPM stutter issues reported by some users. The current build maintains support for Vermeer/Vermeer X CPUs. The 1.2.0.7 AGESA is expected in May*. Boards with UEFI releases containing AGESA 1.2.0.6b will support POSTING/BOOTING of Vermeer and Vermeer X CPUs.
> 
> *Important update -* For the remainder of CROSSHAIR VI series motherboards that have yet to receive an updated UEFI release. We are expecting to release the updated UEFI with the corresponding AGESA soon. Please stay tuned and thanks for your patience and understanding. We expect release towards the end of the month, early Q2. The new UEFI release will enable Vermeer / Vermeer X CPU support but not Renior APU support.
> 
> *ASUS B350 Motherboard Owners -* Please be advised we are also working on updates and will be beginning to issue BETA* UEFI releases by the end of Q1 towards early Q2 ( Early April ). *Please be aware of aspects of BETA releases and check your product page for complete CPU support information.


Both C6H/C6H wifi should be next (either next week or early April), and B350 isn't being left out, that's nice.


----------



## XLNT1337

So I basically wasted my whole day spamming F5 😐


----------



## SaLSouL

Here she is.... the 5950x running on official Asus BIOS for the "*Crosshair VI Extreme x370*"

It happend...

everything stock DOCP 3200 XMP out of the box ran.. need to get a feel for her for a couple of days before tweaking


----------



## xzamples

AMD scrambling to get their motherboard manufacturers for these BIOS updates, it seems like they are on a schedule the way they are releasing BIOS' around the same time, AMD must really be scared of Intel... seems like Alder Lake was Intel's "Zen 1 moment"


----------



## number9_1982

André Mokwa said:


> Has anyone tried updating with the C6E BIOS?


I tried, it will not boot with ryzen 5000
Q Error Code 22


----------



## MasterGamma12

SaLSouL said:


> Here she is.... the 5950x running on official Asus BIOS for the "*Crosshair VI Extreme x370*"
> 
> It happend...
> 
> everything stock DOCP 3200 XMP out of the box ran.. need to get a feel for her for a couple of days before tweaking
> 
> View attachment 2553288


Could you take a bios pic with f12 on the ez menu?


----------



## 1devomer

xzamples said:


> AMD scrambling to get their motherboard manufacturers for these BIOS updates, it seems like they are on a schedule the way they are releasing BIOS' around the same time, AMD must really be scared of Intel... seems like Alder Lake was Intel's "Zen 1 moment"


Alder Lake is more like Intel's, C2D, 2600K moments.
If you ever doubted of Intel along the years, it means that the industry narratives pushed out in the last 7 years, worked like a charm. 👌
AMD cpu division faded over time until recently, 50 years now Intel is pushing out cpu, without interruptions!


----------



## Moklar

xzamples said:


> AMD scrambling to get their motherboard manufacturers for these BIOS updates, it seems like they are on a schedule the way they are releasing BIOS' around the same time, AMD must really be scared of Intel... seems like Alder Lake was Intel's "Zen 1 moment"





1devomer said:


> Alder Lake is more like Intel's, C2D, 2600K moments.
> If you ever doubted of Intel along the years, it means that the industry narratives pushed out in the last 7 years, worked like a charm. 👌
> AMD cpu division faded over time until recently, 50 years now Intel is pushing out cpu, without interruptions!


What is the point of these fanboyism posts? Can't you keep this to reddit.


----------



## CubanB

I'm still not impressed with Intel, even with their latest generation. But if their increased sales have caused AMD to open updates for this board, even for new CPUs that haven't been released yet.. maybe we should be happy about it. The budget ones are ok for a cheap gaming build, but the high end ones run way too hot and consume way too much power for my use case. There's even some problems with some of the motherboards and mounting the cooler.

I agree it's a bit odd to see Intel being discussed like this in a thread for AMD motherboards, and the CH IV.. the only link I can find that makes it relevant or on topic is that it may have caused AMD to make these changes (that we are happy about). I can't imagine going into an Intel motherboard thread for example, and talking up Zen 3.

There's also been big price drops for AMD CPU's in the last few months in my local stores. With an ebay voucher you can get a 5900X for the price of a 3800XT. Even without a voucher.. the 5950X is hundreds of dollars cheaper than the 3950X ever was. Intel has bounced back but I haven't once thought about switching back.


----------



## 1devomer

CubanB said:


> I'm still not impressed with Intel, even with their latest generation. But if their increased sales have caused AMD to open updates for this board, even for new CPUs that haven't been released yet.. maybe we should be happy about it. The budget ones are ok for a cheap gaming build, but the high end ones run way too hot and consume way too much power for my use case. There's even some problems with some of the motherboards and mounting the cooler.
> 
> I agree it's a bit odd to see Intel being discussed like this in a thread for AMD motherboards, and the CH IV.. the only link I can find that makes it relevant or on topic is that it may have caused AMD to make these changes (that we are happy about). I can't imagine going into an Intel motherboard thread for example, and talking up Zen 3.
> 
> There's also been big price drops for AMD CPU's in the last few months in my local stores. With an ebay voucher you can get a 5900X for the price of a 3800XT. Even without a voucher.. the 5950X is hundreds of dollars cheaper than the 3950X ever was. Intel has bounced back but I haven't once thought about switching back.


Ryzen 5K support on X370 have nothing to do with Intel fear.
It is merely a well planned marketing move, in addition to recover the customers, that deemed AMD prices too high.
AMD made a lot of money lately, as all the other big tech, prices have been ludicrous from some time now!

And by the way, the silicon quality of a 3950x, was fold better than the 5950x is!
3950x chiplets were top TR, EPYC bin, instead of one good chiplet and one meh chiplet, calling it a day!
Dunno about the nowadays 3950x, nobody posts bench of modern samples, but i can still but one for +750e.
Since 3K series servers are still being manufactured and sold, if i rememberer correctly.


----------



## Mech0z

Wonder if I should get a 5600 / 5600x or 5700x upgrade instead of my 3600 or just wait for zen4 :/


----------



## Moklar

Mech0z said:


> Wonder if I should get a 5600 / 5600x or 5700x upgrade instead of my 3600 or just wait for zen4 :/


I doubt the new platform will bring much performance and you will have to buy DDR5 ram and it's still a bit expensive so upgrading seems like a better option - wait for the release of the new CPU's next month though - prices will probably drop a bit and something like the 5700x would be a good upgrade for you.


----------



## roco_smith

SaLSouL said:


> I never thought this day would happen, personally im totally stoked with my x370 CHVIE its a beautful board and has been given some long overdue TLC
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/us/motherboards/rog-crosshair/rog-crosshair-vi-extreme-model/helpdesk_bios
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2553108


----------



## roco_smith

SaLSouL said:


> Here she is.... the 5950x running on official Asus BIOS for the "*Crosshair VI Extreme x370*"
> 
> It happend...
> 
> everything stock DOCP 3200 XMP out of the box ran.. need to get a feel for her for a couple of days before tweaking
> 
> View attachment 2553288


 At last I can officially pull the trigger on the Ryzen 5950X for my CH6E ,sorry Intel, AMD just pullout his last wild card


----------



## roco_smith

Moklar said:


> I doubt the new platform will bring much performance and you will have to buy DDR5 ram and it's still a bit expensive so upgrading seems like a better option - wait for the release of the new CPU's next month though - prices will probably drop a bit and something like the 5700x would be a good upgrade for you.


I think when AM5 arrive with the DDR5 feature it will still have the same issues Intel Alderlake have ,DDR5 still stupid expensive . I think the most of AMD AM4 users will wait at least one year after the new platform is release , as a early adopter we already knew all the issues with Ryzen we had .


----------



## leschenko34

So, can someone share link for that magic BIOS, please


----------



## Moklar

leschenko34 said:


> So, can someone share link for that magic BIOS, please


It isn't out yet, the people in this thread that posts that they have the new BIOS have the extreme version.


----------



## MasterGamma12

Yep, gotta wait a few more days unfortunately


----------



## cdrmann

My opinion is the fTPM bug is the reason for the x370 Releases, all chipsets Have this Bug and w11 Support x370 chipset and CPUs.


----------



## GeorgeKps

cdrmann said:


> My opinion is the fTPM bug is the reason for the x370 Releases, all chipsets Have this Bug and w11 Support x370 chipset and CPUs.


It's not about chipsets, it's about CPUs. Ryzen 1000 series isn't supported but 2000 and up are. On X370 it's fine. It's not like X370 isn't supported in W11 despite the CPU.


----------



## dualset55

Already have a 5800x sitting here, can't wait for the BIOS.
But is there already some info on whether the next GPU generations (RTX 4000 , RX 7000) will be (not) supported on this board / generation? GPU prices might become normal in the next few months, so does it make sense to still buy the current gen or wait?


----------



## xzamples

dualset55 said:


> Already have a 5800x sitting here, can't wait for the BIOS.
> But is there already some info on whether the next GPU generations (RTX 4000 , RX 7000) will be (not) supported on this board / generation? GPU prices might become normal in the next few months, so does it make sense to still buy the current gen or wait?


This motherboard will support every GPU generation


----------



## plandream

dualset55 said:


> Already have a 5800x sitting here, can't wait for the BIOS.
> But is there already some info on whether the next GPU generations (RTX 4000 , RX 7000) will be (not) supported on this board / generation? GPU prices might become normal in the next few months, so does it make sense to still buy the current gen or wait?


PCI-e is backwards AND forwards compatible. Unless the BIOS has a specific problem, you can install a 3090 on some ancient P4 motherboard.

It's not like the ****show AGP was.


----------



## XLNT1337

We will see if PCIe 3.0 bandwidth will be a bottleneck for the next generation of GPUs. With RTX 3080s it's not even 1% between 3.0 and 4.0


----------



## plandream

XLNT1337 said:


> We will see if PCIe 3.0 bandwidth will be a bottleneck for the next generation of GPUs. With RTX 3080s it's not even 1% between 3.0 and 4.0


Won't be for gaming.

A.I. and compute is a different matter (you run out of vram faster).


----------



## harrysun

A question out of curiosity. Which 4x8GB memory manufacturer should I get for [email protected] for Zen3/5800X3D? Or should I stay with the 2x16GB dual-rank and try to overclock it further?


----------



## MasterGamma12

plandream said:


> PCI-e is backwards AND forwards compatible. Unless the BIOS has a specific problem, you can install a 3090 on some ancient P4 motherboard.
> 
> It's not like the ****show AGP was.


Yeah, I've had enough headaches with AGP when messing with retro stuff, if it isn't AGP 3.3v or 1.5v, it's GART related driver issues.


----------



## number9_1982

here it is:
https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/BIOS/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-8503.ZIP


----------



## jamarinas

number9_1982 said:


> here it is:
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/BIOS/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-8503.ZIP


And the WI-FI:


https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/BIOS/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WIFI-AC-ASUS-8503.ZIP



Not even listed on their site yet (at least where I am accessing the page).


----------



## jamarinas

Is this right? ASUS axed Zen+ support on this motherboard?


----------



## Sbb Kbb

Anyone tried it? Does it have SAM working?


----------



## oile

Flashback can't seem to read it and flash it starting from taichi modded bios. Starts blinking then stops to blue fixed.
Tried the same two pens I usually use. Nothing. 
Any suggestion?
Consider that I have 5600x in it


----------



## MasterGamma12

Boom


----------



## jamarinas

oile said:


> Flashback can't seem to read it and flash it starting from taichi modded bios. Starts blinking then stops to blue fixed.
> Tried the same two pens I usually use. Nothing.
> Any suggestion?
> Consider that I have 5600x in it


Maybe going to an older UEFI? 7901 perhaps (without the Flashback locks)? then 8503?


----------



## Moklar

Sbb Kbb said:


> Anyone tried it? Does it have SAM working?


Haven't tested it yet, but 100% SAM will work - IF you have a supported graphics card.


----------



## oile

jamarinas said:


> Maybe going to an older UEFI? 7901 perhaps (without the Flashback locks)? then 8503?


Ok it blinked correctly after two complete power cut offs.
Now it works ok. It finally happened guys! 

Resible bar SUPPORTED


----------



## excaliburn92

Let's go!









Helllooo USB3 ports


----------



## plandream

Anybody tried RAM OC? I don't have a 5 series yet, but I can run a 3600XT with 3600c14.


----------



## MasterGamma12

Also here's my cpu z verification 









AMD Ryzen 5 5600X @ 4448.96 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[ysufkj] Validated Dump by HTPC-1 (2022-03-28 10:45:38) - MB: Asus CROSSHAIR VI HERO - RAM: 32768 MB




valid.x86.fr


----------



## GraveNoX

So, it supports PCI-E 4.0 with Ryzen 5000 ?


----------



## GeorgeKps

It's officially on.





ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO (WI-FI AC) | ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO (WI-FI AC) | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global


ROG Crosshair VI Hero(Wifi-AC) features stunning Aura Sync RGB LED illumination, and support customizable 3D-printed parts; SupremeFX audio plus M.2 and USB 3.1 for your X370 gaming rig



rog.asus.com


----------



## Ramad

jamarinas said:


> Is this right? ASUS axed Zen+ support on this motherboard?
> 
> View attachment 2553499


That is interesting, if correct, for a board that have 0 display output in the rear I/O to support all APUs then nukes the Zen+ CPU. ASUS is amazing  

At last, AMD is forced to support Zen3 on X370, fearing that X370 motherboard owner might switch to Intel Alder lake if they want to upgrade their systems.


----------



## ellover009

Ramad said:


> That is interesting, if correct, for a board that have 0 display output in the rear I/O to support all APUs then nukes the Zen+ CPU. ASUS is amazing
> 
> At last, AMD is forced to support Zen3 on X370, fearing that X370 motherboard owner might switch to Intel Alder lake if they want to upgrade their systems.


Technically they could have tapped usb 3 to hdmi, but yeah no proper output. 

I'm not even sure what AMD was thinking by originally blocking am5 support. I think it was unlikely that someone was going to buy a new mobo this far into it to move to 5 series, and I didn't see the 3xxx processors appealing this far in, wow $30 difference over the 5xxx series. There were some deals out there, but I didn't see enough of a gap. 

Was it because they wanted to alleviate some of the potential demand by blocking x370? or were they hoping ppl would drop cash for a x570 platform? Or did they do it to protect their vendors, and give them a grace period to pimp out the X570 platform. 

I think at the end you're kinda right, they had to open up support on the x370 because of alder lake more aggressive discount, but not only that they also had to drop the pricing. 

Yes other ppl, I read further back, I know some of ya'll don't like Alder Lake being mentioned, but when there's some market pressure in any form consumers win.


----------



## ellover009

XLNT1337 said:


> We will see if PCIe 3.0 bandwidth will be a bottleneck for the next generation of GPUs. With RTX 3080s it's not even 1% between 3.0 and 4.0


Probably not, since there isn't as much gap between pci 3,4,5 if you pull up a youtube video. Maybe if they try to make 8K resolution more of a thing, but doubtfully. 

I'm more worried about new PSU specifications that intel is pushing for the industry. 








Intel Introduces New ATX PSU Specifications: ATX 3.0 and ATX12VO 2.0


Intel introduces the ATX 3.0 and ATX12VO 2.0 specifications, two new ATX PSU specifications for the next-generation hardware power demands.



www.vortez.net




If you that far deep also look at this. 








Phison Reiterates High Temperatures For PCIe Gen 5 NVMe SSDs, Up To 125C Limit For Controller & Active Cooling Requirement


Phison has reiterated how PCIe Gen 5 NVMe SSDs will feature higher temperatures and require active cooling solutions.




wccftech.com





The only bottleneck PCI 3 is going to have right now over PCI e 4, and 5 is once you start populating pci lanes with ssds, M2s, USB/Thunderbolt sockets. But if that was a real immediate issue we'd be in the Asus proart creator motherboard thread and not this one. 

I also found this a good read comparing ddr4 and 5 ram the other night. 








Fast RAM makes a difference in gaming


The Memory Performance Review - 6 Kits tested with 30 Games and Real World Benches Featuring Corsair DDR5 6400




babeltechreviews.com




man it might be a bit till we see an improvement on that last CL timing number on DDR5 ram.


----------



## Moklar

ellover009 said:


> Technically they could have tapped usb 3 to hdmi, but yeah no proper output.
> 
> I'm not even sure what AMD was thinking by originally blocking am5 support. I think it was unlikely that someone was going to buy a new mobo this far into it to move to 5 series, and I didn't see the 3xxx processors appealing this far in, wow $30 difference over the 5xxx series. There were some deals out there, but I didn't see enough of a gap.


I think you mean the 5000 series, AM5 is a platform socket.



> Was it because they wanted to alleviate some of the potential demand by blocking x370? or were they hoping ppl would drop cash for a x570 platform? Or did they do it to protect their vendors, and give them a grace period to pimp out the X570 platform.


I think it was probably to sell new boards, honestly I can't really blame them for it considering Intel usually abandons their platform after one cpu release. I do think they should probably have supported the just x370 boards consiudering they were more expensive.



> I think at the end you're kinda right, they had to open up support on the x370 because of alder lake more aggressive discount, but not only that they also had to drop the pricing.
> 
> Yes other ppl, I read further back, I know some of ya'll don't like Alder Lake being mentioned, but when there's some market pressure in any form consumers win.


I would be one of them, not because the discussion isn't important but because this thread is for a specific motherboard and those kinds of discussions just flood the thread for no reason, they are completely irellevant to people trying to find something about THIS specific board - relevant discussion just not in this thread.


----------



## Brko

MasterGamma12 said:


> Also here's my cpu z verification
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 5 5600X @ 4448.96 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> 
> 
> [ysufkj] Validated Dump by HTPC-1 (2022-03-28 10:45:38) - MB: Asus CROSSHAIR VI HERO - RAM: 32768 MB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valid.x86.fr


Boot/post time after cold boot (power on) is the same as before (20 seconds) or is it faster?


----------



## MasterGamma12

Brko said:


> Boot/post time after cold boot (power on) is the same as before (20 seconds) or is it faster?


Seems as fast as a Crosshair VIII Hero now so I'd say 10ish or less.

Also everything works like it originally did. Suffice to say, I'm very happy


----------



## oile

1900mhz fclk stable with flarex at only 1.36v CL16! That's incredible for me. I didn't think it was possible. Going to test it properly in the next days.
Also boot times are much faster with no wasted cycle for now
We have basically a new motherboard!


----------



## excaliburn92

Is it me or did they just remove the BIOS from their website?


----------



## weareanomalous

oile said:


> Flashback can't seem to read it and flash it starting from taichi modded bios. Starts blinking then stops to blue fixed.
> Tried the same two pens I usually use. Nothing.
> Any suggestion?
> Consider that I have 5600x in it


Here's what I did and worked:
Rename the C6H.CAP to ERALL.CAP. It starts flashing but then after some time it becomes solid again. Then power on the system, you will notice it's still using ASRock BIOS. Then rename the ERALL.CAP back to C6H.CAP and then try again.

Not sure which step is redundant, but I had the same issue until I did the above.

Edit: Didn't refresh the page; seems like it's already resolved


----------



## GeorgeKps

excaliburn92 said:


> Is it me or did they just remove the BIOS from their website?


Yes they did.


----------



## weareanomalous

GeorgeKps said:


> Yes they did.


The direct link seems fine though


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Version 8503 
Beta Version

2022/03/28
10.74 MBytes

CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 8503
"1. Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.6b.

-> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/BIOS/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-8503.ZIP


----------



## Dr. Vodka

jamarinas said:


> Is this right? ASUS axed Zen+ support on this motherboard?


No, this is an old SMU checker version that misreads newer BIOSes. Version 1.2.0.9 doesn't:










Only Bristol Ridge got axed.


Can't believe it's finally here. Will flash later.

Love to read the report on this BIOS booting faster than the older AGESA v1 ones did. Saw with my own eyes how a Strix X570-F had its boot times cut in half when it got the first AGESA v2 release. Exciting!


----------



## oile

SLEEP BUG NOT FIXED. STILL PRESENT.

1900mhz uclck is 950mhz and 1800mhz fclk after resuming...


----------



## ocisdead

Problem 1: Sleep bug resetting vddp and vddg voltages combined with 2:1 fclk is completely fixed. (only tested 3666 which was bugged before)

Problem 2: CPPC + memory integrity BSOD incompatibility is completely fixed.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/hm23sd


Small new bug: Manually setting memory on previous bios versions while leaving FCLK on auto meant the FCLK applied correctly in 1:1 up to 3600 speeds. Now if you set for example 3200 with auto fclk it will ignore your setting and boot jedec 2133 instead. Your manual memory timings are also ignored. Manually forcing 1600 FCLK in this situation fixes both timings and speeds. This is still with Matisse btw.

So glad we finally got an update! Thanks to everyone who fought for this.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Is it OC for RAM on 3xxx series better with this one (BIOS)?
I will go for 5950X soooon


----------



## ocisdead

oile said:


> SLEEP BUG NOT FIXED. STILL PRESENT.
> 
> 1900mhz uclck is 950mhz and 1800mhz fclk after resuming...


Strange. Does it still bug on 3666 for you? Did you use bios flashback? (I did)

off topic, CPU temperature reporting is now a smooth graph instead of the old saw tooth spike pattern.


----------



## Moklar

I have all kinds of weird errors, half the time it gives me an 02 error (display related) or other errors - guess I will have to test more.


----------



## ocisdead

Moklar said:


> I have all kinds of weird errors, half the time it gives me an 02 error (display related) or other errors - guess I will have to test more.


The ASUS guy mentioned this in the recent bios update thread. Maybe try reinstalling drivers.



> Some updates will cause PCIe remapping and reinitialization of onboard controllers/devices. In these cases, you may need to reinstall drivers including your chipset drivers, graphics drivers or other PCIe or USB linked based devices.


----------



## Moklar

ocisdead said:


> The ASUS guy mentioned this in the recent bios update thread. Maybe try reinstalling drivers.


My issue is getting the motherboard to even boot, no driver is going to fix that.


----------



## XLNT1337

Which audio drivers do y'all use?


> Version 6.0.1.8746
> 2019/12/03


these?

btw is armoury crate any good? I'm wondering if I should use this or oldschool aura instead


----------



## jack1

All Ok for my ryzen 3900 with new bios


----------



## xzamples

All good with 3800x


----------



## MrXL

New 8503 bios seems ok sofar with 3700X.

Hower the official asus site doesn't have the bios yet. The hero VI wifi official site does have the bios available but unfortunately says it is a beta bios. For other x370 boards it is not designated as beta...... Hope they don't find any bad bugs.






ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO (WI-FI AC) | ROG Crosshair | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG USA


Powered by AMD® Ryzen™ (AM4), the ROG Crosshair VI Hero with WIFI strikes the perfect balance for gamers and enthusiasts, combining powerful features and industry-leading performance with easy-to-use interfaces for complete system control. Dynamic AURA Sync RGB lighting and 3D printing mounts...



rog.asus.com









__





ROG STRIX X370-F GAMING | ROG Strix | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG USA


Experience next-level performance and personalization options with the ROG STRIX X370-F GAMING, powered by AMD® Ryzen™ AM4 processors. Unlock full calibration and customization with 5-Way Optimization featuring Fan Xpert 4, AURA Sync RGB lighting and 3D printing mounts. Onboard NVMe M.2 and...



rog.asus.com


----------



## tivook

So the new bios works with the 1xxx series but not the zen+ 2xxx series?


----------



## jamarinas

tivook said:


> So the new bios works with the 1xxx series but not the zen+ 2xxx series?


It's good. I've used a dated smu checker. Someone posted a dump from a later version of smu checker. All good.


----------



## oile

With ryzen 5600x sleep bug over 3600mhz is still NOT fixed.
Up to 3600mhz vddg, Vddp, fclk, mclck, uclck are correct and not altered even after sleep. 
After 3600, even 3666mhz, uclck is half and fclk is set to 1800mhz. Vddg Vddp remain correct 

That's the experience on my board with Vermeer. 
Sad, because I use sleep function and my cpu/ram seemed to sustain 1900mhz fclk. 

I ll set my ram for 3600mhz timings


----------



## GeorgeKps

weareanomalous said:


> The direct link seems fine though


It seems that it's online again. Idk, maybe MS Edge plays tricks with history etc.
Downloaded and flashing in a while.
🤞


----------



## buttmen

Flashed the BIOS on 1700, seems OK on default settings. Will install 5950x later on today.


----------



## number9_1982

Love to see my old C6H running with 3800MHz RAM:
CPUz Result


----------



## sukabljet

XLNT1337 said:


> Which audio drivers do y'all use?
> 
> these?
> 
> btw is armoury crate any good? I'm wondering if I should use this or oldschool aura instead


For audio drivers check here [DRIVERS] Realtek Audio (MB | Intel 2xx/3xx/4xx/5xx/6xx & AMD 3xx/4xx/5xx/6xx)

Launch ms store afterwards to update realtek audio control.

You really don't want armoury crate on your pc, this specific Aura version still works for me all these years, I included aura cleaner if needed.






AURA 1.06.17 + Cleaner.7z - AnonFiles







anonfiles.com


----------



## oile

number9_1982 said:


> Love to see my old C6H running with 3800MHz RAM:
> CPUz Result


Could you please check with zen timings or hwinfo what's your fclk after sleep?


----------



## Dr. Vodka

oile said:


> With ryzen 5600x sleep bug over 3600mhz is still NOT fixed.
> Up to 3600mhz vddg, Vddp, fclk, mclck, uclck are correct and not altered even after sleep.
> After 3600, even 3666mhz, uclck is half and fclk is set to 1800mhz. Vddg Vddp remain correct
> 
> That's the experience on my board with Vermeer.
> Sad, because I use sleep function and my cpu/ram seemed to sustain 1900mhz fclk.
> 
> I ll set my ram for 3600mhz timings


Aw crap.

So, according to @ocisdead report and your experience, it seems to be fixed on Matisse but not Vermeer?


----------



## ellover009

Anyone running this ram on the 5xxx series?
*G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) 
F4-3600C16D-16GTZR *

Timing 16-16-16-36
CAS Latency 16
Voltage 1.35V

This is what I got back when I built this machine, wondering if anyone is running this memory? and if it's any good with the modern stuff?

So the new bios supports 1xxx-5xxx processors? I thought they could only cram a handful at a time. 

Looks like it's finally here, was the jump in performance tangible outta the new cpu? Looks like I might have to start looking a CPUs now, part of me is tempted to also wait to see how that 3d processor is gonna perform. 10 second boot times, dang that nice. 

Another question My 1700 is not supported by win 11, is there any advantage to going win 11 if one was to upgrade to a 5xxx processor? example improvements in task manager


----------



## jamarinas

ellover009 said:


> So the new bios supports 1xxx-5xxx processors? I thought they could only cram a handful at a time.


That's what they said, but never believed it since day 1.


----------



## jamarinas

My 1700 on a test bench first.










EDIT: Happy that my 3200 (LPX, Micron E-Die) can boot to Windows using XMP. Previously it can't (even on my B450F-2 on 1.2.0.3)


----------



## alex656

From today the bios 8503 beta is available on the Taiwanese site for the CHVI with agesa V2 PI 1.2.0.6b; is the 5900x processor supported or will we have to wait for the version with agesa 1.2.0.7?


----------



## dualset55

The 5800x is running pretty well, however the max I can get out of my ram is DOCP 3200 CL 16. 4x 8GB Ripjaws V with cheap memory chips. Still better than with the 1700x, as I couldn't even get DOCP to run, but not amazing.

By the way, is PBO2 enabled in 8503? It didn't look like it was but maybe I just chose some wrong setting.


----------



## number9_1982

oile said:


> Could you please check with zen timings or hwinfo what's your fclk after sleep?


UCLK = 1900 MHz / 950MHz (after sleep)
FCLK = 1900 MHz / 1800MHz (after sleep)


----------



## Blue89

I'm too afraid to install the beta bios, I have the 5900x lined up for purchase as soon as i see the bios on the website. I'm so pumped and you guys are making things easier in figuring things out along the way. Thank you


----------



## Default314

This is the most stable Beta I have ever used. I upgraded from an R7 1700 to an R9 5950x.
I am finally able to run my 128GB's of Corsair vengeance at full 3600mhz.


----------



## XLNT1337

dualset55 said:


> By the way, is PBO2 enabled in 8503? It didn't look like it was but maybe I just chose some wrong setting.


It's working but... There are *two* PBO menues. One in Extreme tweaker and another one can be found under advanced - > AMD oc alongside with Curve Optimizer... I'm so confused. Trying to figure out which one is the real one lol


----------



## oile

number9_1982 said:


> UCLK = 1900 MHz / 950MHz (after sleep)
> FCLK = 1900 MHz / 1800MHz (after sleep)


Exactly like me.
Sleep bug in OC NOT fixed then


----------



## LicSqualo

I can report no issues with my 1700. Upgraded via bios (8101 ->8503). Loaded my profile, no issues with my p-states overclock to 4040MHz and ram as usual to 3500MHz c13. Good work Asus! and AMD!. Waiting for the 5800X3D when available.


----------



## Dynomutt

GraveNoX said:


> So, it supports PCI-E 4.0 with Ryzen 5000 ?


Looks promising.


----------



## dualset55

XLNT1337 said:


> It's working but... There are *two* PBO menues. One in Extreme tweaker and another one can be found under advanced - > AMD oc alongside with Curve Optimizer... I'm so confused. Trying to figure out which one is the real one lol


Both are probably real but for undervolting, which is a PBO2 feature afaik, the one in the advanced settings is the right one. Setting negative 20 in the curve optimizer gave me about 2.5% more points in Cinebench while sitting aroung 4,65 GHz on all cores and drawing 10W less.


----------



## Hellboy13

I just changed my cpu from 1700 to 5800x (I have a gtx 1080ti, with corsair lpx 3000 cl16 ram 8X4), used the flashback option to flash new bios directly.

The difference seems to be night and day -
1) earlier RAM used to refuse to go beyond 2933mhz, now without tweaks just set it to 3200MHZ in bios and it boots (will try to go higher later).
2) boot times have reduced significantly
3) The gaming performance is way better earlier the "Elden Ring" at 1440p seemed to stutter at times, now rock solid.

So happy that I waited it out (had built the system in 2017 March) and directly updated the CPU from 1700 to 5800x.


----------



## Sufferage

Dynomutt said:


> Looks promising.
> View attachment 2553555


This means nothing, 7901 Bios with 3800XT looks the same...


----------



## Lurcher99

XLNT1337 said:


> Which audio drivers do y'all use?
> 
> these?
> 
> btw is armoury crate any good? I'm wondering if I should use this or oldschool aura instead











Releases · Adam Honse / OpenRGB · GitLab


Open source RGB lighting control that doesn't depend on manufacturer software. For Windows, Linux, MacOS. ASUS, ASRock, Corsair, G.Skill, Gigabyte, HyperX, MSI, Razer, ThermalTake, and more...




gitlab.com





Use this instead! This is much better RGB software than any out there.


----------



## dualset55

Is there a way to uncap the max CPU frequenzy? My 5800x is hitting 4.85GHz in games on most cores but I think it could easily go higher

Edit: found it, but not really stable


----------



## foook92

Oh well, my ram (crucial Ballistix e-die 3600mhz cl16) won't even boot with my oc profile I had with 8101 Bios. I had them to 3800mhz cl16 without any problems for months.

I mean, the system try to boot, then reboot itself and my ram sticks at 2667mhz even if I restored my saved oc profile. 

Edit: after putting all the values manually, it booted just fine 😅


----------



## Dr. Vodka

foook92 said:


> Oh well, my ram (crucial Ballistix e-die 3600mhz cl16) won't even boot with my oc profile I had with 8101 Bios. I had them to 3800mhz cl16 without any problems for months.
> 
> I mean, the system try to boot, then reboot itself and my ram sticks at 2667mhz even if I restored my saved oc profile.
> 
> Edit: after putting all the values manually, it booted just fine 😅


Yes, profiles from older releases just aren't a good idea here.

BIOS codebase has changed in its entirety. Time to redo the profiles.


----------



## Dynomutt

Sufferage said:


> This means nothing, 7901 Bios with 3800XT looks the same...
> 
> View attachment 2553557
> 
> [/QUOAH





Sufferage said:


> This means nothing, 7901 Bios with 3800XT looks the same...
> 
> View attachment 2553557


Fair enough, but did cpuz?


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Dynomutt said:


> Fair enough, but did cpuz?


CPU-z is reporting the CPU's PHY maximum supported PCIe spec, always did.

There is no PCIe 4.0 support on 3.0 compliant motherboards (300/400 series boards). It is capped at PCIe 3.0 as it should be. That AGESA release that had PCIe 4.0 unlocked was a mistake, one that could cost people their data if they were using a PCIe 4.0 M2 SSD at worst, or system crashes on a PCIe 4.0 GPU (or even worse, remember those cases of Ampere GPUs just not allowing the system to POST on that AGESA release that didn't enforce PCIe 3.0? Well, that's what happens when you do PCIe 4.0 over PCIe 3.0 motherboard traces)

You can't fight physics, and those of PCIe 4.0 over 3.0 are _very different._


----------



## Dynomutt

Ah thanks, sorry it's just the first time I've noticed it say that.


----------



## Hellboy13

One stupid annoyance- can't seem to turn of RGB lights. Bothe aura sync and bios Rog led options are not having any effects. It's constant rainbow vomit now...


----------



## ocisdead

Hellboy13 said:


> One stupid annoyance- can't seem to turn of RGB lights. Bothe aura sync and bios Rog led options are not having any effects. It's constant rainbow vomit now...


 I have had this happen before on older bios versions. What fixed it was toggling all of the lights ON, reboot and then turning them OFF again, then it stuck.


----------



## Hellboy13

ocisdead said:


> I have had this happen before on older bios versions. What fixed it was toggling all of the lights ON, reboot and then turning them OFF again, then it stuck.


Ya power cycled the board and then turned the leds off, worked. Thanks!


----------



## buttmen

Moved from 1700 to 5950x with no issues, everything at default. The only thing I had to do is enable TPM at boot up since I'm on Windows 11. 
On a side note I can confirm 2149PGT is B2 stepping.


----------



## MasterGamma12

buttmen said:


> Moved from 1700 to 5950x with no issues, everything at default. The only thing I had to do is enable TPM at boot up since I'm on Windows 11.
> On a side note I can confirm 2149PGT is B2 stepping.


The 5950x in my X570 FTW's also a b2, think it's either a 2151 or 2152.


----------



## ocisdead

This update is bittersweet because I keep finding things that have been fixed or improved. Among the other bug fixes I can now run 1900 FCLK on my 3700x with 4x8GB.... I passed 1 hour large OCCT and now Prime95 large has been running for two hours now without a single WHEA. On the last bios I was stuck at 3666 if I wanted 100% stability, 3733 showed rare issues and 3800 was WHEA city.

I was basically using a broken and gimped PC for two years 🤡


----------



## lcapellaro

Dr. Vodka said:


> CPU-z is reporting the CPU's PHY maximum supported PCIe spec, always did.
> 
> There is no PCIe 4.0 support on 3.0 compliant motherboards (300/400 series boards). It is capped at PCIe 3.0 as it should be. That AGESA release that had PCIe 4.0 unlocked was a mistake, one that could cost people their data if they were using a PCIe 4.0 M2 SSD at worst, or system crashes on a PCIe 4.0 GPU (or even worse, remember those cases of Ampere GPUs just not allowing the system to POST on that AGESA release that didn't enforce PCIe 3.0? Well, that's what happens when you do PCIe 4.0 over PCIe 3.0 motherboard traces)
> 
> You can't fight physics, and those of PCIe 4.0 over 3.0 are _very different._


That doesn't make sense. I tried the 7306 bios and got 7.3gbps of sequential read here on my nvme disk on the C6H, and in later bios it stopped at the pcie3 limit, 3.7gbps. So it doesn't seem to be a physical limitation of pci lanes, but of software.


----------



## jimh9328

Ok, I've been building computers for decades and this new bios I can't figure out. It flashed just fine, but within 3-15 seconds in the bios or when selecting and entering something it just freezes forever. I still have the same cpu (3900x) in it, cleared cmos, load optimized defaults. But I can't even use the computer or bios now as it just freezes when I am trying to set things up in the bios. What the hell is going on? What do I do?


----------



## Dr. Vodka

lcapellaro said:


> That doesn't make sense. I tried the 7306 bios and got 7.3gbps of sequential read here on my nvme disk on the C6H, and in later bios it stopped at the pcie3 limit, 3.7gbps. So it doesn't seem to be a physical limitation of pci lanes, but of software.


It does. 

You have no way of knowing how many retransmissions you had during that test, nor do you have any way of knowing if data written to the SSD is getting corrupted during transport over the weak link in that chain (PCIe 3.0 compliant motherboard traces) until someday you inevitably find corrupted files.

You having an apparently functional PCIe 4.0 link on the M.2 slot doesn't mean every C6H out there can do it. It's not up to spec. It's not tested nor guaranteed. Like I said in this post, this isn't overclocking where you're fiddling with built-in hardware margins and finding stability through tweaking timings or adjusting voltages or your CPU's V/F curve.

It's not worh it. You don't screw around with system infrastructure you have no way of budging back to stability unless you don't want a reliable PC.


----------



## jamarinas

The BIOS seems to accept memory modules better.

So I'm running a 3-DIMM config since I have an extra LPX (3200MHz-CL16). My kit is 3000MHz-CL16 / 16GB. Throughout the AGESA series and motherboards I used (ASUS X370-Pro, B450F-II), I haven't been able to reliably use the 3000MHz kit without bumping the vSOC to around 1.2v (Ryzen 7 1700), what more my single stick 3200MHz that I can run only at 2933MHz.

On this version, I was able to use this configuration @ 3200MHz-CL18 using XMP timings of my 3000MHz kit and boot to Windows! I did not boost my vSOC. Is this the power of T-topology?


----------



## Disc0

Hi all, what is the best audio driver to use, I don't use surround, only small stereo speakers and headphones?
EDIT: Found this, but which one do I install, and do I need Sonic Studio III?
Also what is the best/newest Asmedia USB driver?
This one seems to be newest: LINK
Is there a newer/better one?

Also, this new BIOS works the same as the old ones with R5 3600 non XT. All seems the same, including the long cold boot process (I have manually set timings and frequency of the RAM, CPU is not OC'ed). Didn't try Re-BAR as it seems that on Ampere it is more harm than good. 

EDIT: And how to completely turn off the fTPM? I can only see the option to set it to discrete TPM or the firmware TPM, I chose the ''discrete TPM'' although I don't have one.


----------



## 1devomer

Dr. Vodka said:


> It does.
> 
> You have no way of knowing how many retransmissions you had during that test, nor do you have any way of knowing if data written to the SSD is getting corrupted during transport over the weak link in that chain (PCIe 3.0 compliant motherboard traces) until someday you inevitably find corrupted files.
> 
> You having an apparently functional PCIe 4.0 link on the M.2 slot doesn't mean every C6H out there can do it. It's not up to spec. It's not tested nor guaranteed. Like I said in this post, this isn't overclocking where you're fiddling with built-in hardware margins and finding stability through tweaking timings or adjusting voltages or your CPU's V/F curve.
> 
> It's not worh it. You don't screw around with system infrastructure you have no way of budging back to stability unless you don't want a reliable PC.


You are overreacting and overreaching on this one.
We played with the pci-e subsystem from ages, people didn't get more trouble, than buying bad cpu bins.

The pci-e Gen 4 compatibility is another marketing narrative pushed by manufacturers for product segmentation.


----------



## CubanB

Agree.

Similar to bad manual RAM timings or a dodgy CPU (that still works but has WHEA errors at stock), there's plenty of settings in the BIOS that can cause instability. It's always been that way on enthusiast boards. Leave it in the hands of the user to take that risk, or to manage the system for their needs and whether or not they want to deal with the complications of that choice. For example needing to reinstall Windows or format the drive because of data corruption. I've never had it personally, but I've heard of many stories over the year of bad RAM overclocks leading to data corruption that needed a reinstall of the OS to fix.


----------



## Rorta

alex656 said:


> From today the bios 8503 beta is available on the Taiwanese site for the CHVI with agesa V2 PI 1.2.0.6b; is the 5900x processor supported or will we have to wait for the version with agesa 1.2.0.7?


My 5900x runs perfectly


----------



## Rorta

Blue89 said:


> I'm too afraid to install the beta bios, I have the 5900x lined up for purchase as soon as i see the bios on the website. I'm so pumped and you guys are making things easier in figuring things out along the way. Thank you


This beta-BIOS is very stable for me. Running 5900x with RAM 3600 CL16.


----------



## oile

jamarinas said:


> The BIOS seems to accept memory modules better.
> 
> So I'm running a 3-DIMM config since I have an extra LPX (3200MHz-CL16). My kit is 3000MHz-CL16 / 16GB. Throughout the AGESA series and motherboards I used (ASUS X370-Pro, B450F-II), I haven't been able to reliably use the 3000MHz kit without bumping the vSOC to around 1.2v (Ryzen 7 1700), what more my single stick 3200MHz that I can run only at 2933MHz.
> 
> On this version, I was able to use this configuration @ 3200MHz-CL18 using XMP timings of my 3000MHz kit and boot to Windows! I did not boost my vSOC. Is this the power of T-topology?
> 
> View attachment 2553613
> 
> 
> View attachment 2553614
> 
> 
> View attachment 2553616


I have a strange problem with mine.
I used to enable S4+S5 Erp ready support to completely shut off the pc with all its rog effects LEDs off and RGB off. 
If I don't enable it, That "cpu ready" green light stays always on.

Now, if I leave erp ready at default with all other rog effects and RGB off, system boots correctly in a cold boot (very fast) but green led stays always on.

If I set erp to enabled s4+S5 all led are off including that little bastard, but system doesn't boot correctly: every time it gets me to PRESS F1 to restore bios settings, bios is resetted to stock and date and time are 00.00. Similar behavior to when battery has died but battery voltage is OK in hwinfo and checked with multimeter.

Any ideas?


----------



## jamarinas

oile said:


> Similar behavior to when battery has died but battery voltage is OK in hwinfo and checked with multimeter.


Oh. Did you try removing the battery and cleaning the terminals? Maybe try borrowing from another board as well and check.

Well, at least from my experience on some boards, even if you have a low Vbatt or no CMOS battery at all, the voltage detection still appears 3V. Maybe the voltmeter takes it from the Vcc pin of the SPI chip and since the system is powered-on, voltage is present (even if there is no CMOS battery).


----------



## Neoony

Anyone noticed anything odd with case fans?

I have case fan on header 2 (triple fan)
It was showing speed in 7901

Updated to this latest BIOS and its no longer showing anywhere, even in windows
While its still spinning

CPU fan seems fine


----------



## MasterGamma12

Neoony said:


> Anyone noticed anything odd with case fans?
> 
> I have case fan on header 2 (triple fan)
> It was showing speed in 7901
> 
> Updated to this latest BIOS and its no longer showing anywhere, even in windows
> While its still spinning
> 
> CPU fan seems fine


All my fans show up fine.


----------



## Moklar

I had a lot of issues and was about to give up and it turns out that for some reason it no longer liked the ram that had been working all along (even at 2400), when I put in my 3600 ram at XMP it worked immediately (Trident NEO).

The only issue left is that REBAR isn't enabled, not sure I can fix that - everything is configured correctly but it says that rebar isn't enabled in the BIOS (you can only pick auto/disabled)













Neoony said:


> Anyone noticed anything odd with case fans?
> 
> I have case fan on header 2 (triple fan)
> It was showing speed in 7901
> 
> Updated to this latest BIOS and its no longer showing anywhere, even in windows
> While its still spinning
> 
> CPU fan seems fine


All the headers work for me.


----------



## Disc0

Moklar said:


> I had a lot of issues and was about to give up and it turns out that for some reason it no longer liked the ram that had been working all along (even at 2400), when I put in my 3600 ram at XMP it worked immediately (Trident NEO).
> 
> The only issue left is that REBAR isn't enabled, not sure I can fix that - everything is configured correctly but it says that rebar isn't enabled in the BIOS (you can only pick auto/disabled)
> 
> View attachment 2553639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the headers work for me.



What GPU, do You have? I think only supported are Ampere and RDNA2 (nV 3000series, AMD 6000 series).
Also only zen2 & zen3 on the CPU side.


----------



## Neoony

Moklar said:


> I had a lot of issues and was about to give up and it turns out that for some reason it no longer liked the ram that had been working all along (even at 2400), when I put in my 3600 ram at XMP it worked immediately (Trident NEO).
> 
> The only issue left is that REBAR isn't enabled, not sure I can fix that - everything is configured correctly but it says that rebar isn't enabled in the BIOS (you can only pick auto/disabled)
> 
> View attachment 2553639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the headers work for me.



did you enable rebar in top of the bios?
It should be a ON OFF switch which will handle all the different settings

Right where you have q-fan on top










I only dont have a GPU for it...or I guess also CPU (Radeon VII + 1800x)
Wanted to just try anyways


----------



## Moklar

Disc0 said:


> What GPU, do You have? I think only supported are Ampere and RDNA2 (nV 3000series, AMD 6000 series).
> Also only zen2 & zen3 on the CPU side.


I have supported hardware 5900x and a RTX3070.



Neoony said:


> did you enable rebar in top of the bios?
> It should be a ON OFF switch which will handle all the different settings
> 
> Right where you have q-fan on top


As I said I'm pretty sure it just says Auto and Disable, maybe the setting is somewhere else I will look again when I'm back home.

The setting you are referring is just a "shortcut" to change all the things I already changed in BIOS - the actual rebar setting is Auto and Dsiable you can't force it on.


----------



## Disc0

Moklar said:


> I have supported hardware 5900x and a RTX370.
> 
> 
> As I said I'm pretty sure it just says Auto and Disable, maybe the setting is somewhere else I will look again when I'm back home.


If You have first batch of 3070 (pre March 2021), like I have first batch of 3060Ti, You have to download Re-BAR BIOS for Your GPU. I flashed mine with the new BIOS which supports Re-BAR.



http://imgur.com/hcUMBuU


----------



## Neoony

Moklar said:


> I have supported hardware 5900x and a RTX370.
> 
> 
> As I said I'm pretty sure it just says Auto and Disable, maybe the setting is somewhere else I will look again when I'm back home.












That setting then automatically disables CSM and sets following (not sure what else it might be doing)










maybe try disabling enabling that way and see if it makes difference


----------



## Moklar

Neoony said:


> maybe try disabling enabling that way and see if it makes difference


Oh I just replied, the setting in the main menu is just a shortcut to set all the settings - I had already set them all as they should be so when I clicked the resizable bar on and wanted to save the bios settings it just said nothing had changed. It's not really an issue though, I'll just leave it as it is.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Same settings and voltages are still stable on this BIOS. Nice.


----------



## Neoony

Moklar said:


> Oh I just replied, the setting in the main menu is just a shortcut to set all the settings - I had already set them all as they should be so when I clicked the resizable bar on and wanted to save the bios settings it just said nothing had changed. It's not really an issue though, I'll just leave it as it is.


If I was you, I would disable it with that setting, restart and enable it again with that master switch.

I never trust that some master switch does not also change something in the background thats not visible, lol 

Especially as it seems to look enabled for me and thats how I did it.


----------



## Sufferage

Dynomutt said:


> Fair enough, but did cpuz?
> View attachment 2553563


Nope, sorry...🤷‍♀️🤷‍♀️


----------



## GraveNoX

Upgraded from 1700x 3.85 to 5800x, so many new settings, didn't had enough of them before
Had 3200c15 b-die with 14-14-14-14-28-42 with trfc 480 or something on 1700x, now 3600mhz with 16-16-17-16-34-50 trfc 468 on 5800x (just used safe settings from ryzen calculator for zen 2)
2530 points in cb15, but with limit around 80C, 4.45ghz all cores or something, 5.05ghz boost. 4.6 all cores goes to 90c, well I have a junk thermalright TS140P cooler with ty-143 fan.

Setting DRAM Vboot voltage will trigger double shutdown everytime I saved bios. Fixed by use it on auto and 1.4v dram and it posts fine.

Someone please test it with a 4.0 nvme and tell me if it works at 4.0 speeds.


----------



## excaliburn92

GraveNoX said:


> Upgraded from 1700x 3.85 to 5800x, so many new settings, didn't had enough of them before
> Had 3200c15 b-die with 14-14-14-14-28-42 with trfc 480 or something on 1700x, now 3600mhz with 16-16-17-16-34-50 trfc 468 on 5800x (just used safe settings from ryzen calculator for zen 2)
> 2530 points in cb15, but with limit around 80C, 4.45ghz all cores or something, 5.05ghz boost. 4.6 all cores goes to 90c, well I have a junk thermalright TS140P cooler with ty-143 fan.
> 
> Setting DRAM Vboot voltage will trigger double shutdown everytime I saved bios. Fixed by use it on auto and 1.4v dram and it posts fine.
> 
> Someone please test it with a 4.0 nvme and tell me if it works at 4.0 speeds.


Just tested with a Samsung 980 Pro 1TB, it's running at 3.0 speeds.


----------



## ms178

Neoony said:


> I only dont have a GPU for it...or I guess also CPU (Radeon VII + 1800x)
> Wanted to just try anyways


It is also technically supported on Vega, but just not officially - you need these modded drivers to get it unlocked: [3rd-Party Driver] Amernime Zone Radeon Insight 22.3.2 WHQL Driver Pack (Released)

By the way, this seems to be an artificial driver limitation on Windows - I have no problems on Linux using reBAR, even on an X99 system with a Vega 56.


----------



## finalheaven

Moklar said:


> Oh I just replied, the setting in the main menu is just a shortcut to set all the settings - I had already set them all as they should be so when I clicked the resizable bar on and wanted to save the bios settings it just said nothing had changed. It's not really an issue though, I'll just leave it as it is.


You may need to update your GPU Bios. I had to in order to enable it. I have the founder's edition so had to get Nvidia's update directly, but all the other manufacturers should have their own bios updates for it.


----------



## Neoony

ms178 said:


> It is also technically supported on Vega, but just not officially - you need these modded drivers to get it unlocked: [3rd-Party Driver] Amernime Zone Radeon Insight 22.3.2 WHQL Driver Pack (Released)
> 
> By the way, this seems to be an artificial driver limitation on Windows - I have no problems on Linux using reBAR, even on an X99 system with a Vega 56.


Oh, awesome.
I was gonna look into it later.

Thanks!


----------



## oile

jamarinas said:


> Oh. Did you try removing the battery and cleaning the terminals? Maybe try borrowing from another board as well and check.
> 
> Well, at least from my experience on some boards, even if you have a low Vbatt or no CMOS battery at all, the voltage detection still appears 3V. Maybe the voltmeter takes it from the Vcc pin of the SPI chip and since the system is powered-on, voltage is present (even if there is no CMOS battery).


It was indeed battery's fault! New battery and S4+S5 is working as intended not causing cold boot resets.
Anybody who uses this setting?


----------



## The Sandman

GraveNoX said:


> Upgraded from 1700x 3.85 to 5800x,
> Setting DRAM Vboot voltage will trigger double shutdown everytime I saved bios. Fixed by use it on auto and 1.4v dram and it posts fine.


I'm still on a 2700x so no idea what you may see with 5xxx chip in Bios.
It depends on what you call Dram VBoot Voltage or where it's located.

Dram voltage is under Extreme Tweaker while under Tweakers Paradise I see VTTDDR Voltage in my Bios.
VTTDDR is set to half of Dram Voltage.
Might this be the issue? (Dram Vboot Voltage = VTTDDR Voltage?)
Apologies up front if I'm misunderstanding!

Preliminary test on Bios 8503 of 7 iterations of YCruncher with my previous 8002 OC stability seems the same so far at least.
If it wasn't for dinking around with Bios fan controls this OC always boots with x42 multiplier.

Anyone know how to alter/lower the Minimum RPM under DC mood with GT 1850's?
I can't remember how I got it down to 650 rpm previously. After running fan tuning it won't go lower than 60% (1150 - 1180rpm)


----------



## jamarinas

oile said:


> It was indeed battery's fault! New battery and S4+S5 is working as intended not causing cold boot resets.
> Anybody who uses this setting?


Never knew S4+S5 option does this (complete power-off). LOL. Might configure this as well. It was configured this way on my other board and never knew it was this option that did it. LOL.


----------



## GraveNoX

The Sandman said:


> I'm still on a 2700x so no idea what you may see with 5xxx chip in Bios.
> It depends on what you call Dram VBoot Voltage or where it's located.
> 
> Dram voltage is under Extreme Tweaker while under Tweakers Paradise I see VTTDDR Voltage in my Bios.
> VTTDDR is set to half of Dram Voltage.
> Might this be the issue? (Dram Vboot Voltage = VTTDDR Voltage?)
> Apologies up front if I'm misunderstanding!


I think Dram Vboot Voltage is under Extreme Tweaker-External Digi+ Power Control. DRAM Vboot Voltage is the voltage of RAM before the system posts. The default is 1.2, for DDR4 spec, and it's a good idea to increasse it to 1.35-1.45 if you use tight timings or just low quality RAM. For some reason it boot cycles 2 times when this setting is not Auto.
I was into BIOS and the only thing I changed was "Core Performance Boost" to disabled and the system turned off, then on, then off, then on... just for that... well it was the DRAM Vboot voltage. It's just a bug on this bios... on 8101 it didn't do this.

As for the case fans, I use PWM Mode, source: VRM, 2.6 seconds, min 500rpm
100% PWM for 56C VRM, 80% PWM for 50C VRM, 40% PWM for 39C VRM (in the summer I use slightly higher, like 40C or 41C so the fans dont ramp up too frequently).
The VRM on idle/browsing stays at 33-38C, so the fans stay at 40% (for my fans 850rpm), when I play a game/or use the CPU, the air in the case gets hotter, the motherboard gets hotter, the VRM gets hotter, so the case fans will increase slowly. The VRM gets to 45 or so during gaming so the fans goes to 1500-1800rpm or so. It gets close to 50C in very hot summer days, so the fans run at 80% PWM. 100% is for extreme conditions.
I dont use CPU as source, because the CPU changes temperature way too fast/too frequent and way too much (from 40C to 80C). VRM temperature is a slow raise and it's just 10C difference from idle to playing games.


----------



## weareanomalous

For anyone that were on X370 Pro4 1.2.0.3 BIOS previously, you might be stuck with X2 NVMe speeds even after flashing the official new BIOS, even if you remove and reinsert the NVMe SSD. For this case a CMOS reset will help, in case anyone encounters this issue


----------



## DrSwizz

The Sandman said:


> Anyone know how to alter/lower the Minimum RPM under DC mood with GT 1850's?
> I can't remember how I got it down to 650 rpm previously. After running fan tuning it won't go lower than 60% (1150 - 1180rpm)


Asus seem to have limtited DC fans to minimum 60% speed on all(?) their motherboards, however some years ago someone mentioned that if you save the BIOS settings to a file and then edit the fan settings manually in the file and set values lower than 60% and then loads the BIOS with the settings from the edited file the BIOS happily sets your fans to whatever you choose. I never bother to try this myself so I dont know if Asus made changes to prevent this in newer BIOSes.


----------



## Neoony

Booting multiple times was always a thing if DRAM boot was not auto. Also in early bioses. Not sure if there is some other condition that affects it. But you could find older posts about it.

Its nothing new


----------



## LicSqualo

ms178 said:


> It is also technically supported on Vega, but just not officially - you need these modded drivers to get it unlocked: [3rd-Party Driver] Amernime Zone Radeon Insight 22.3.2 WHQL Driver Pack (Released)
> 
> By the way, this seems to be an artificial driver limitation on Windows - I have no problems on Linux using reBAR, even on an X99 system with a Vega 56.


YESSSS!!! THANK YOU!


----------



## AlleyViper

Sry as I don't have a CFVI to check, but a X470-F which might behave differently. On it I always needed to run the auto-tune to have access to lower than 60% when I was using CPU_FAN header in DC mode with my DC GT AP-15s on a P+P. Probably at 40% min, without any need to edit the profile.
OTH, the AIO_Pump header is limited to 60% min in DC mode (its configuration is separate, via menu only without presets; it's not tested by auto-tune). I'm away from that system atm, but at least the previous 1.2.0.3c bios would also let me run all DC case fans at 35-40% on CHA_FAN1+3 headers after auto-tune. I doubt It'll change on the latest 1.2.0.6b, unless Asus broke it.

You might try to clear cmos, plug a single AP-15 on the cpu header (all else free) and see what happens after running the auto-tune to find minimum values. Could be just a random bug after a bios update.


----------



## Axilya

Just upgraded to 8503 BIOS. Smooth transition, applied same settings as before & resize bar support. I believe it somehow fixed my persistent random screen flickering issue on LG 27GL83A and Lenovo G27q-20 (6700 XT, the latest drivers) on refresh rates higher than 120Hz, and it feels snappier than 7901.

Thank you, ASUS.


----------



## Neoony

LicSqualo said:


> YESSSS!!! THANK YOU!
> View attachment 2553809
> View attachment 2553809


Hmm, does not seem to work for my Radeon VII + 1800x :/


Spoiler: img























Anything special you did?

Other than this?


Spoiler: img2


----------



## mito1172

GraveNoX said:


> Upgraded from 1700x 3.85 to 5800x, so many new settings, didn't had enough of them before
> Had 3200c15 b-die with 14-14-14-14-28-42 with trfc 480 or something on 1700x, now 3600mhz with 16-16-17-16-34-50 trfc 468 on 5800x (just used safe settings from ryzen calculator for zen 2)
> 2530 points in cb15, but with limit around 80C, 4.45ghz all cores or something, 5.05ghz boost. 4.6 all cores goes to 90c, well I have a junk thermalright TS140P cooler with ty-143 fan.
> 
> Setting DRAM Vboot voltage will trigger double shutdown everytime I saved bios. Fixed by use it on auto and 1.4v dram and it posts fine.
> 
> Someone please test it with a 4.0 nvme and tell me if it works at 4.0 speeds.


how is the temperature? And what is your cooler?


----------



## MasterGamma12

Oh, in case anyone's curious as to the maximum that your board can do as far as PCIe goes, SIV shows that.

Here's my X570 FTW compared to my Crosshair VI Hero.

















Note the [email protected] vs the [email protected] or [email protected] vs the [email protected]

The CPU Z PCIe 4.0 detection refers to the SOC's internal links to it's USB, HDA controllers and other things.


----------



## Hellboy13

Any suggestions for ram upgrade? Currently on Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000mhz (8gb X 4 kit), on c6h 8503 bios with 5800x. Looking at 16gb x 2 kits. Thanks.


----------



## tcclaviger

For T-top boards, 4x8 patriot vipers, 4000 or 4400 bins have good b-die on them. Both overclock like mad and are relatively inexpensive. No on DIMM temp sensors but they're the easiest to drive b-die dimms I've found to high speeds, like over 4200.

For daisy, Gskill b-die 2x16 ftw.

My favorite bang/buck b-die 2x16 kit. Will go sub 7ns speeds if coaxed.









G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 4000 (PC4 32000) Desktop Memory Model F4-4000C16D-32GVKA - Newegg.com


Buy G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 4000 (PC4 32000) Desktop Memory Model F4-4000C16D-32GVKA with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com


----------



## Hellboy13

tcclaviger said:


> For T-top boards, 4x8 patriot vipers, 4000 or 4400 bins have good b-die on them. Both overclock like mad and are relatively inexpensive. No on DIMM temp sensors but they're the easiest to drive b-die dimms I've found to high speeds, like over 4200.
> 
> For daisy, Gskill b-die 2x16 ftw.


Which one of these two - 

Patriot Viper Steel Series DDR4 16GB (4 x 8GB) 4400MHz
(PVS416G440C9K)

Or

G.Skill Ripjaws V 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4-4400MHz CL19-26-26-46 1.50V Desktop Memory RAM - F4-4400C19D-32GVK


----------



## tcclaviger

Whichever fits your board best. Assuming it's a C6E I'd pick the 4x8 set since it's t-topology and easier to drive the dimms for the IMC and spreads heat more.

Once tuned for 1:1, high speed and tight timings the performance difference is almost undetectable.

I own multiples of both sets. No need to buy the 4400 kits, the 4000 kits are quite capable of 4000c14 or 3733c13.

GVKA Gskill is refined b-die sets, tighter timings at lower voltages vs GVK.


----------



## Neoony

Neoony said:


> Hmm, does not seem to work for my Radeon VII + 1800x :/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: img
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything special you did?
> 
> Other than this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: img2


Actually, got SAM enabled if I enabled Resizable BAR with Legacy ASIC option

Anything further Radeon VII related will be here: [Official] AMD Radeon VII Owner's Club


----------



## LicSqualo

Yes, same for me, with Legacy Asic option.


----------



## 1devomer

Is there some users still running a 3K series, that checked if the latest bios, allows a rollback to a previous version?
If the normal software bios procedure rollback is locked, do the bios flashback care about this limitation?


----------



## Hellboy02

First of all, I want to congratulate everyone, we did not hope, but we waited and it happened - official support for ryzen 5000 on our C6H. We have already compared the performance in games and silicone tests of the ryzen 5000 on the C6H x370 with the new b550 x570 chipsets, etc., are there strong differences in performance?


----------



## number9_1982

Rollback is possible using flashback


----------



## 1devomer

number9_1982 said:


> Rollback is possible using flashback


Which implies that it is locked on boards lacking of flashback feature, or by external programmer usage.
Thank you!


----------



## number9_1982

Whats the max. RAM frequencies you can reach with your C6H?

BIOS 8503
Ryzen 5900x B2 
2 or 4x8GB B-DIE I am getting 3800MHz as maximum (with good timings)

4000MHz RAM is not starting up.


----------



## tcclaviger

I recall seeing 3966 bootable but not stable due to my 3900x FCLK limits. I had a 30mhz hole from 3800 to 3830ish, but ran a bumped bclk to raise speeds up out of the hole into the 3850 range daily with good latency and no issues running 4x8 teamgroup dark pro b-die.

I saw zero improvement in memory from C6E to C7H and no improvement from C7H to x570 Gaming Wifi II. It actually took more vdimm on the C7H to run the same settings as my C6E did.


----------



## number9_1982

With 4xDimm on C7H (Daisy Chain) you wont get C6E(T) timings


----------



## The Sandman

number9_1982 said:


> Whats the max. RAM frequencies you can reach with your C6H?
> 
> BIOS 8503
> Ryzen 5900x B2
> 2 or 4x8GB B-DIE I am getting 3800MHz as maximum (with good timings)
> 
> 4000MHz RAM is not starting up.


I'm very curious, how's that 5900x working out on this mobo?
Any issues? Everything work as it should?
Any chance you would share a couple SS's of stress tests?
Much appreciated.


----------



## Hellboy13

Is C6H a T topology memory configuration? Does this mean it will perform better with 4 ram slots filled up. i wanting to upgrade the memory want to know the best way forward. Have a c6h with 5800x (currently running Corsair LPX 3000mhz ram in 4x8gb config).

I asked the same/similar question but still not a 100% sure on what to do. Any additional advice is welcome.


----------



## MasterGamma12

Hellboy13 said:


> Is C6H a T topology memory configuration? Does this mean it will perform better with 4 ram slots filled up. i wanting to upgrade the memory want to know the best way forward. Have a c6h with 5800x (currently running Corsair LPX 3000mhz ram in 4x8gb config).
> 
> I asked the same/similar question but still not a 100% sure on what to do. Any additional advice is welcome.


Yup


----------



## Dr. Vodka

number9_1982 said:


> Whats the max. RAM frequencies you can reach with your C6H?
> 
> BIOS 8503
> Ryzen 5900x B2
> 2 or 4x8GB B-DIE I am getting 3800MHz as maximum (with good timings)
> 
> 4000MHz RAM is not starting up.


FCLK is 1900MHz max, could never boot anything else on this 3900x.

MCLK max so far on this new AGESA is still 4133MHz on 4x16GB dual rank Rev. E sticks. Of course it'll clock high as it's Rev. E, but still. Not bad. Someone found a 3600 on this board doing 4400MHz on 4x8GB Rev. E sticks, so board's always had potential to go sky high even though it's T-topology










Not bothering to stabilize this for obvious reasons (MCLK != FCLK is pointless with such small frequency gap, will never overcome the latency penalty). Just setting lax enough primaries, auto secondaries/tertiaries, some PHY settings and voltages. If it POSTs then great! Could never boot 4200MHz before, I'll give it another try now.

My daily settings are 3800MHz/1900MHz, 1.05v vSOC, 1.375v vDIMM, 0.90v CLDO_VDDP, 0.9v VDDP, 0.95v on both vDDGs.


----------



## voxson5

This beta bios is not bad, best stable memory clocks I've ever had on my 3700x (4x8, 3800c14 gdm off), and at less voltage.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Hellboy13 said:


> Any suggestions for ram upgrade? Currently on Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000mhz (8gb X 4 kit), on c6h 8503 bios with 5800x. Looking at 16gb x 2 kits. Thanks.


For this board pick 4x8GB some 4000CL16 Kits and set it to 2000 or 3800 FCLK = MLCK 
Best for gaming this way bro.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

This BIOS and new codebase are awesome.

I'm down to 1v vSOC for the daily settings in my other post, passed overnight TM5 testing, and ~4hs of ycruncher's stress testing. Looking good so far.

There is also some power management enabled too when overclocked (and new power management options in AMD CBS that I enabled), at 1900MHz fclk I never saw SOC current/power this low before (even with the undervolting taken into account), I'd have static ~28w PPT at 100% idle before, now it's ~10w less. That's significant.


----------



## ocisdead

Another change I noticed is now Zentimings shows the correct VDDG voltage. It always showed VDDG IOD but the value was actually showing the CCD voltage. Now it shows the actual IOD as claimed.









ZenTimings


Thanks for getting back to me. Shutting down Vanguard, waiting a while then starting Zentimings works now. Thanks!




www.overclock.net


----------



## Cellar Dweller

My 3950x and the latest BIOS on my CH6 are operating normally with the memory at 64G G-Skill Trident Z (4x16G) at 3200mhz. Seems very stable compared to previous BIOS's.


----------



## Hellboy13

Ne01 OnnA said:


> For this board pick 4x8GB some 4000CL16 Kits and set it to 2000 or 3800 FCLK = MLCK
> Best for gaming this way bro.


Funnily couldn't get 4000mhz kits instead went with 4400mhz patriot viper steel series (guarantee samsung b die) 8gb 4 sticks. Will share experience once I get them.


----------



## Neoony

Just in case anyone is interested.

I was just checking if there is finally some good 3rd party app for editing/managing windows power profiles, as I wanted to make a copy of one and wanted some better way than just registry / powershell

And now I found this one and it looks great


StackPath



Already shows all the hidden settings, which you would normally need to enable in registry per profile:









And you can actually even compare power plans








(I think I edited my ryzen balanced to min 5%, in case you are wondering)

Pretty damn great tool.

I am sure other tweakers here might find it useful 

Also...you could easily create high performance plan and some low power and have it switch automatically with something like Process Lasso (when idle, or when certain apps are running)
Not sure if this Quick CPU can do such switching as well.


----------



## Dynomutt

Hellboy13 said:


> Funnily couldn't get 4000mhz kits instead went with 4400mhz patriot viper steel series (guarantee samsung b die) 8gb 4 sticks. Will share experience once I get them.


I have these, great sticks! running 3800 c16, can do c14, @3733.


----------



## Hellboy13

Dynomutt said:


> I have these, great sticks! running 3800 c16, can do c14, @3733.


Which processor are you using? I think with 5800x may be I can hit 4000mhz let's see..


----------



## number9_1982

you guys with 4 x 8GB b-die able to get 3800Mhz with cr1 and disabled gear down mode?
for me i am always getting mem errors with cr1 and disabled gear down mode @ 3800Mhz


----------



## Dynomutt

Hellboy13 said:


> Which processor are you using? I think with 5800x may be I can hit 4000mhz let's see..


Currently on a 3900x, hope these can do even more with 5000 series, good luck. I'm using 4x8gb also.


----------



## Dynomutt

number9_1982 said:


> you guys with 4 x 8GB b-die able to get 3800Mhz with cr1 and disabled gear down mode?
> for me i am always getting mem errors with cr1 and disabled gear down mode @ 3800Mhz


Nah, I can't even boot with gear down disabled.


----------



## tcclaviger

3900x vs Zen 3, zero difference in ram overclocking on the same board when using the same AGESA IME, it comes down to IOD lottery.

Did a little prep for transplanting of my 5950 into the C6E today. Holy uneven IHS, got it flat and finished with 2000 to match to the C6E specific ROG Bitspower monoblock that I lapped a couple years ago with great results. That Bitspower block is 100% turd as delivered, convex like a mofo.

WIP pic, lol, rediculous.


----------



## CubanB

tcclaviger said:


> 3900x vs Zen 3, zero difference in ram overclocking on the same board when using the same AGESA IME, it comes down to IOD lottery.
> 
> Did a little prep for transplanting of my 5950 into the C6E today. Holy uneven IHS, got it flat and finished with 2000 to match to the C6E specific ROG Bitspower monoblock that I lapped a couple years ago with great results. That Bitspower block is 100% turd as delivered, convex like a mofo.
> 
> WIP pic, lol, rediculous.
> View attachment 2554179


How much improvement do you expect to see when lapping the IHS?


----------



## tcclaviger

I got 3.25c Tctl/Tdie reduction this time, similar to what I observed with my 3600xt I lapped. 

Allowed 50mhz CCD1 25mhz CCD2 static clock increase while maintaining stability at the same 1.16v get. 

Since I hold coolant at 10c, just above dew point, every degree I can gain in efficiency is performance I can add to daily settings without risking condensation.

As is, at 10c water, the CPU is outperforming the Bitspower monoblock with coolant set to 4c.


----------



## GraveNoX

I have 2 questions:
1. Does this board support 32 GB modules? for example 2x 32 GB ? I want 64gb but I dont want to change the cooler.
2. Noctua NH-U12A can be used with 4 modules of g.skill Trident Z ?
Thank you.


----------



## cdrmann

@Gravnox Yes it Support 32GB modulesi use this Modules


----------



## voxson5

number9_1982 said:


> you guys with 4 x 8GB b-die able to get 3800Mhz with cr1 and disabled gear down mode?
> for me i am always getting mem errors with cr1 and disabled gear down mode @ 3800Mhz


It definitely requires some fettling!

For me, memaddrcmdsetup/memcsodtsetup/memckesetup in the dram timings had to be 56 to even boot, vsoc @1.05 & pll @ 1.85 to get it not bluescreening.

Then it's playing with llc (mine's happy at lv 2), maybe try different fixed vddsoc switching frequency (mine likes 500), & play with the vddg voltages.

Please note I have a 140mm fan blowing on the memory, otherwise I get heat related errors.

*edit - current timings, still lots of tweaking to do


----------



## Lurcher99

Yesterday I bought R7 5800x and 2 more DDR4 sticks of same ram I had before, for a great price at local store. 
Started OC last night and couldn't find good timings and stable OC of RAM higher than 3600Mhz. Today I finaly managed to find sweet spot for timings and clocks with PBO on.


----------



## Irish_114

So, my upgrade from 3700x to an 5800x didn't go without a hitch, but it worked out after all.

Biggest issue was the inablility to boot/reboot with anything but the default BIOS settings. Turned out that reseating the 5800x trice and reducing the pressure from the waterblock by alot was the solution.

Managed to get the Ram to the same speed as before and it seems to be stable. It's tested extensively on the 3700x and i don't have the energy to go though that again, so i'll stick to these:









Now i'm trying to optimize the CPU but there's one issue. Theres no Curve Optimizer under PBO. So either its: 1) hidden somewhere else 2) not in the beta bios yet 3) will never come to the c6h

Input anyome?


----------



## XLNT1337

Its under advanced, AMD overclocking, accept disclaimer, pbo again. Idk why there are two menues but you will find Curve Optimizer there. You have to duplicate all the other settings.


----------



## Irish_114

Thank you! I'll check it out


----------



## GraveNoX

I noticed DRAM write on aida64 benchmark is around 30gb/s for zen2/3 (2 posts above)...... 27gb on my 5800X with 3600 c16.... and I had almost 50GB/s on 1700x with 3333 c14....
I hope they will fix it with zen 4.









AMD Ryzen 7 5800X review


It's time for already our 4th ZEN3 review, yes the much anticipated Ryzen 5 5800X. This is the processor that is on the watchlist of many with 8 cores and 16 threads if offers a bit more flexibility ... Performance - DDR4 System Memory




www.guru3d.com


----------



## number9_1982

This is what i get at the Moment:


----------



## GraveNoX

So it's not a problem with 5900X... that's weird. 5600x and 5800x have below 30gb/s. It's like writes don't work in dual channel.
Now seeing this, I regret for not going with 5900X. I didn't wanted 5900X for the latency when loads would go to the second die. Yes, such small things matter for me. But why only 27 GB/s what the hell. Is this 2009 ? 3770k had more than 30gb/s.... with ddr3...








AMD Ryzen 9 5900X and 5950X review


We review ZEN3, the new Ryzen 9 5900X, and 5950X. Released by AMD as a new architecture that will once again attack Intel, this round with a heavy focus on your gaming performance. Overall, this pro... Performance - DDR4 System Memory




www.guru3d.com


----------



## harrysun

despite the launch of 5800X3D I decided to go for a 5950X with 4x16GB DR. I hope it will be B2 stepping because the RAM kit will become F4-3600C14Q-64GTRS (3600, CL14-15-15-35, V1.45). Do anybody have something comparable running and can post the settings and share there experience with it?


----------



## harrysun

GraveNoX said:


> So it's not a problem with 5900X... that's weird. 5600x and 5800x have below 30gb/s. It's like writes don't work in dual channel.
> Now seeing this, I regret for not going with 5900X. I didn't wanted 5900X for the latency when loads would go to the second die. Yes, such small things matter for me. But why only 27 GB/s what the hell. Is this 2009 ? 3770k had more than 30gb/s.... with ddr3...


Go an read Ryzen 3000 memory controller has "half the performance" on single CCD CPUs


----------



## Lurcher99

GraveNoX said:


> So it's not a problem with 5900X... that's weird. 5600x and 5800x have below 30gb/s. It's like writes don't work in dual channel.
> Now seeing this, I regret for not going with 5900X. I didn't wanted 5900X for the latency when loads would go to the second die. Yes, such small things matter for me. But why only 27 GB/s what the hell. Is this 2009 ? 3770k had more than 30gb/s.... with ddr3...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 9 5900X and 5950X review
> 
> 
> We review ZEN3, the new Ryzen 9 5900X, and 5950X. Released by AMD as a new architecture that will once again attack Intel, this round with a heavy focus on your gaming performance. Overall, this pro... Performance - DDR4 System Memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.guru3d.com


I use to have more tha 33Gb/sec on R7 1800x, but only 2 dimms populated. Will try without 2 dimms (with only 16Gb of ram instead of 32Gb), but not today...I'm tired of tweeking for 2 days


----------



## GraveNoX

I said that I had almost 50 gb/s on 1700x... but with 5800x is 2 times less.


----------



## Lurcher99

GraveNoX said:


> I said that I had almost 50 gb/s on 1700x... but with 5800x is 2 times less.
> View attachment 2554237


In any case, weird. Didn't even noticed that, until you mentioned it.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

What you're all seeing is normal, not weird or unexpected, on 1CCD parts of both 3000 and 5000 series CPUs. Nothing to worry about. Doesn't affect performance in any measureable way.



> Concerning AIDA 64, we didn't talk about it in the call, but one of the optimizations brought by Zen 2 is the reduction of the writing bandwidth from a CCD to the IOD from 32B/cycle to 16B/cycle when the writing bandwidth remains fully provisioned at 32B/cycle. Since workloads have little writing, the link does not need to be 32B wide. This choice of design makes it possible to optimize the surface area used but also the consumption to concentrate innovation efforts in other parts of the architecture. In other words, with the 3700X and only one chiplet the observed behavior is normal (and on 3900X with two chiplets you will logically observe higher theoretical writing results).


Zen3 CPUs use the same system architecture as Zen2 CPUs (same thing, upgraded CCDs), so same results.

If you further look into it, a 2CCD CPU like 39** or 59** only gets to saturate the 32B/s link to the memory controller (thus measure full write speed as expected) only because both CCDs are doing their 16B/s part in the link bewteen CCDs and IOD . Each CCD, by itstelf, has that write rate limitation.This has never been a problem neither for Zen2 or Zen3, be it in their consumer Ryzen or Threadripper/Epyc versions (same CCD dies used in all products, running all kinds of software from notepad to HPC stuff, both notably faster than Zen1 or Zen+ in all cases).

Just don't pay attention to the "low" write bandwidth, as always focus on getting FCLK as high as it can go, getting your memory to run 1:1 with it, then tightening timings as far as they'll go. Done.


----------



## Lurcher99

Dr. Vodka said:


> What you're all seeing is normal, not weird or unexpected, on 1CCD parts of both 3000 and 5000 series CPUs. Nothing to worry about. Doesn't affect performance in any measureable way.
> 
> 
> 
> Zen3 CPUs use the same system architecture as Zen2 CPUs (same thing, upgraded CCDs), so same results.
> 
> If you further look into it, a 2CCD CPU like 39** or 59** only gets to saturate the 32B/s link to the memory controller (thus measure full write speed as expected) only because both CCDs are doing their 16B/s part in the link bewteen CCDs and IOD . Each CCD, by itstelf, has that write rate limitation.This has never been a problem neither for Zen2 or Zen3, be it in their consumer Ryzen or Threadripper/Epyc versions (same CCD dies used in all products, running all kinds of software from notepad to HPC stuff, both notably faster than Zen1 or Zen+ in all cases).
> 
> Just don't pay attention to the "low" write bandwidth, as always focus on getting FCLK as high as it can go, getting your memory to run 1:1 with it, then tightening timings as far as they'll go. Done.


Thanks for detailed explanation! Helpfull as always


----------



## Irish_114

After some very minimal Changes to PBO (142/95/140/+100Mhz/80°C and -5 CO accross all Cores) i'm very happy with the results. R23 score went up by ~ 600. Temp now limited to 80°C instead of hitting 90°C+








Ofcouse theres alot of testing left for the Curve Offset, but -5 should be ok for the 'first impressions'. Not bad for a 300€ warehouse deal & cheapest 5800x i managed to find (sold in a shop). If -5 continues to be stable accross all cores + some per core tweaking... this could be one of the better sampels out there?


----------



## tcclaviger

harrysun said:


> despite the launch of 5800X3D I decided to go for a 5950X with 4x16GB DR. I hope it will be B2 stepping because the RAM kit will become F4-3600C14Q-64GTRS (3600, CL14-15-15-35, V1.45). Do anybody have something comparable running and can post the settings and share there experience with it?


4x16 proved very difficult to run on my x570 board, 2 32 GB kits of F4-3600C14D-GVKA. Was limited to 3600 MT/s max. The C6E should do better given T topology instead of Daisy chain.

For me to get 3600 working required 
ProcODT: 40 or 43.6
RTTs of 7/3/1 or 5/3/1
Terminations of 40/20/20/24
1.1625 SOC at LLC 2

Not sure how specific these settings are, like unique to CPU or board or RAM or a combination of the 3, so YMMV good luck.


----------



## harrysun

Hmm, lost the bet on ebay for the F4-3600C14Q-64GTRS kit so time to rethink the decission.

Would it be better to go with Micron 16Gbit Rev.B sticks (SS 16GB per stick) instead? Are there any recomendations for 64GB in sum?


----------



## XLNT1337

Irish_114 said:


> After some very minimal Changes to PBO (142/95/140/+100Mhz/80°C and -5 CO accross all Cores) i'm very happy with the results. R23 score went up by ~ 600. Temp now limited to 80°C instead of hitting 90°C+
> View attachment 2554247
> 
> Ofcouse theres alot of testing left for the Curve Offset, but -5 should be ok for the 'first impressions'. Not bad for a 300€ warehouse deal & cheapest 5800x i managed to find (sold in a shop). If -5 continues to be stable accross all cores + some per core tweaking... this could be one of the better sampels out there?


I did finish my CO tweaking for now. I can do +150 MHz and it results in 5050 MHz / 5000 eff. Clock. 
But for multicore usage I went with +0 MHz and per core undervolt. Core 3 can do - 25 and my "best" core wants +5. 
They all boost to 4800 or 4850 eff. Clock with prime95. 
Think I need better cooling. TG kryonaut is dogshit kinda. Hmm might have a bad sample or something. 
Anyways... Check effective clocks with hwinfo64 and use corecycler to get your Co settings


----------



## tcclaviger

B-die is the way because it scales well with voltage. The 64gb speed limit will reside in the IMC and board, not the dimms.

Regardless of which dimms you use, to get 3800c14 or c15 you'll need manual settings configured.


----------



## Irish_114

XLNT1337 said:


> I did finish my CO tweaking for now. I can do +150 MHz and it results in 5050 MHz / 5000 eff. Clock.
> But for multicore usage I went with +0 MHz and per core undervolt. Core 3 can do - 25 and my "best" core wants +5.
> They all boost to 4800 or 4850 eff. Clock with prime95.
> Think I need better cooling. TG kryonaut is dogshit kinda. Hmm might have a bad sample or something.
> Anyways... Check effective clocks with hwinfo64 and use corecycler to get your Co settings


Yep, gonna do that this evening. I did a very basic undervolt/overclock so far.


----------



## chfdlx

Hi guys. Does anyone knows whats wrong with dram voltage on c6h?
Sensors show me a dram voltage of 1.5-1.52v, when the bios is set to 1.46v
Okay, i tried set the voltage to 1.43 in the BIOS so that the sensors showed 1.48, but it turned out to be a complete failure.
Memory sticks in this mode were unstable on c6h, although on other motherboards they were completely stable at 1.46-1.472v with the same timings.
I don't know who to trust


----------



## tcclaviger

Use a DMM and read the sensor points. Never trust software sensors...


----------



## Noodlefu

I get better boost retention on 8503, benchmarks have all increased by a few points, however, it's introduced a really odd bug with my 3080 in that whenever anything 3D occurs on the screen it behaves as though the card has memory corruption. Thought my 3080 was dead but flashing back to the previous bios cleared the issue. Confirmed by flashing 8503 again and the issue appears immediately. Not sure if perhaps PCIE timing or voltage has been impacted by moving to 8503, but thought it worth mentioning here in case anyone else spends a good 2-3 hours freaking out and worrying their 3080 had died... Will try again when the non-beta bios is available.


----------



## tcclaviger

Noodlefu, might it have something to do with BAR? I have seen some ...weird, behaviour on my 3080ti playing bios revisions with BAR enabled.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Noodlefu said:


> I get better boost retention on 8503, benchmarks have all increased by a few points, however, it's introduced a really odd bug with my 3080 in that whenever anything 3D occurs on the screen it behaves as though the card has memory corruption. Thought my 3080 was dead but flashing back to the previous bios cleared the issue. Confirmed by flashing 8503 again and the issue appears immediately. Not sure if perhaps PCIE timing or voltage has been impacted by moving to 8503, but thought it worth mentioning here in case anyone else spends a good 2-3 hours freaking out and worrying their 3080 had died... Will try again when the non-beta bios is available.


Reinstall CHipset drivers and NV drivers should be fine. NP with my 3080Ti -> stable as always.


----------



## tcclaviger

My situation isn't that, but his may be.

My little "scrapheap challenge" has begun. All my last gen parts/extra WC bits in a tiny case to serve as my backup PC.









Jonsbo UMX4 (yeah, C6E erm, only fits with case mods).
3900x (for now)
C6E 8503 loaded
2080ti shunt modded and sekrit vbios 
2x16 B-die 4000C16 sticks (waterblock in mail for them).
SN550 1tb nvme

Plumbed the whole backup PC in series between the main and the chiller for now. In the future I'll be making a valve setup so I can use the chiller or 4x480 rads depending on my workload/noise priority.

Time to see what the new BIOS allows for on a very familiar setup, 2 years later.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Looks like PBO Fmax Enhancer got fixed in the new codebase.

Previously, sometimes, the system would fail to cold boot or reboot if that feature was enabled on 8002/8101, making it a pain in the ass to use. Haven't had a single problem so far with this BIOS, gives my 3900X a nice performance boost on stock PPT/TDC/EDC

Went back to 1.05v vSOC, although 1v is stable, didn't want to be that close on the 50mv margin required to properly generate VDDG off that rail (need 0.95v, can't go lower at 1900MHz FCLK, WHEA errors start to show up)


----------



## jamarinas

tcclaviger said:


> My little "scrapheap challenge" has begun. All my last gen parts/extra WC bits in a tiny case to serve as my backup PC.
> 
> View attachment 2554468


Here's my C6H rig.










On that is an ASUS RTX2060 6GB with a DIY top-bottom plate, EK-Supremacy VGA and an Aliexpress RGB GeForce RTX logo. The CPU is 1700 @ 3800, 24GB (yes) @ 3200MHz CL18.

CPU load temp on Cinebench peaks at around 62-64C on a hot day, GPU peaks at 55C. The DDC is throttled a bit (@70 PWM ~4500RPM).


----------



## tcclaviger

jamarinas said:


> Here's my C6H rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On that is an ASUS RTX2060 6GB with a DIY top-bottom plate, EK-Supremacy VGA and an Aliexpress RGB GeForce RTX logo. The CPU is 1700 @ 3800, 24GB (yes) @ 3200MHz CL18.
> 
> 
> 
> CPU load temp on Cinebench peaks at around 62-64C on a hot day, GPU peaks at 55C. The DDC is throttled a bit (@70 PWM ~4500RPM).


Nice dense build, I love it! I think I'm actually going to snag a 2nd UMX4 to replace my Lan Cool II and relocate reservoir and pumps down by the chiller so both cases have very little inside in the future.

So I noticed a massive uplift in default behavior in 8503 vs whatever I was using back when I was daily driving the C6E (shortly after C7H released).

All the little tricks I used to have to do, unnecessary on 8503. Just 300/170/190 PPT/TDC/EDC, scalar 4. No enhancer, nothing and it's turning out numbers very close to when I was using the EDC bug to exploit 1t boosting ability (no longer works btw).

558 1t / 86xx nt cpu-z
542 1t / 7645 nt R20
221 1t / 3310 nt R15
1403 1t / 19595 nt R23

Have yet to run 3dmark CPU tests, took me a while to get reacquainted with all the options I lost by moving "up" the product stack...

(100.2 bclk + 1900 strap) 4x8 3907MT/s 14-14-10-12-22-36 1t TM5ing now, should be stable as. 59300 read, 58400 write, 63ns.

Despite the horrendous boot/training times on C6E I still favor it over the C7 and C8 boards (haven't handled C8E yet). I had totally forgotten just how good a 3900x sample I received when I bought it.

When I have time I'll try some higher speed memory/FCLK stuff and see if I can trick it into boosting to 4770 like I used to somehow.

Always fun revisiting hardware, a pleasant reminder of just how big an upgrade Zen 3 was!


----------



## jamarinas

tcclaviger said:


> Nice dense build, I love it! I think I'm actually going to snag a 2nd UMX4 to replace my Lan Cool II and relocate reservoir and pumps down by the chiller so both cases have very little inside in the future.


Quite packed for a large case. That rear 120mm radiator is massive. Attempted to switch case before (to those tempered glass ones) but can't really replace this Corsair 650D.



tcclaviger said:


> Have yet to run 3dmark CPU tests, took me a while to get reacquainted with all the options I lost by moving "up" the product stack...


Not much benchmarking and tweaking yet, just got it up and running (re-loop, cleaned some stuff). I returned the C6H into service after the release of the 8503. I've been using a Strix B450F-II on this previously.


----------



## tcclaviger

Here we are so far, Fmax is helping a touch, still some room to tweak some more I suspect. 8503 brought it out of retirement for me too, hah! Max observed boost was 46.8. I am highly impressed with how the C6E has matured since early 2020 or so. Damn shame there's no PCIE 4 enabled revision available of 1.2.0.6c, I would immediately swap my 5950 over if there were. I think I'm within like 2% of my uber tweaked EDC bugged settings with vastly less effort.








100.2 Bclk
1900 FCLK Strap
LLC 2
VCPU Offset -0.025
Scalar 4x
FMAX Enhancer enabled
300/170/190 PPT/TDC/EDC
Coolant bounces between 49 and 56 fahrenheit (chilled) at .7GPM (dual d5s struggle with 2 full pcs + chiller lines)


----------



## MasterGamma12

Here's what my C6H rig looks like, took it before the official bios came out so I didn't have RGB.

Was tossing around putting an AIO in it.


----------



## tcclaviger

I'm amazed at the renewed life a simple bios/agesa revision has injected into this once top tier product. Slowly getting it dialed...















I scored 0 in CPU Profile


AMD Ryzen 9 3900X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




www.3dmark.com




Dropped to 1866 strap with 101 bclk, no cpu offset, FMAX enabled and LLC 2. Reported effective clocks are identical, scores all up though, so there's an efficiency improvement.


----------



## WR-HW95

tcclaviger said:


> 4x16 proved very difficult to run on my x570 board, 2 32 GB kits of F4-3600C14D-GVKA. Was limited to 3600 MT/s max. The C6E should do better given T topology instead of Daisy chain.
> 
> For me to get 3600 working required
> ProcODT: 40 or 43.6
> RTTs of 7/3/1 or 5/3/1
> Terminations of 40/20/20/24
> 1.1625 SOC at LLC 2
> 
> Not sure how specific these settings are, like unique to CPU or board or RAM or a combination of the 3, so YMMV good luck.


I was using 4x16Gb B-die @3666 on C6H with 3900X. Then I changed CPU and memory in GB x570 Aorus pro and it ran fine with same settings (copied from C6H).
Now I´m running MSI x570 Tomahawk with 5900X and 4x16Gb B-die with same setting and it still works. Split other 64Gb kit half for C6H and GB.
So in my experience Daisy chain isnt much worse than T topology.
But other hand i havent tried to find max stable speeds. That 3666 C14 is enough for me with 3200 sticks.


----------



## Hellboy13

Irish_114 said:


> After some very minimal Changes to PBO (142/95/140/+100Mhz/80°C and -5 CO accross all Cores) i'm very happy with the results. R23 score went up by ~ 600. Temp now limited to 80°C instead of hitting 90°C+
> View attachment 2554247
> 
> Ofcouse theres alot of testing left for the Curve Offset, but -5 should be ok for the 'first impressions'. Not bad for a 300€ warehouse deal & cheapest 5800x i managed to find (sold in a shop). If -5 continues to be stable accross all cores + some per core tweaking... this could be one of the better sampels out there?


I have a C6H with a 5800x and 4X 8GB CL19 4400mhz (Samsung b-die) and 1080ti. For cooling I am running a CPU GPU (connected) custom loop (ek aluminum cooling kit) with a total 2 rads (2x 240mm). I am running the memory at 3800MHZ with GDM disabled and the PBO to enabled but beyond that I have not tweaked much (as I am a noob at this). We practically have very similar setups and my R23 score is in the low 13000s.

Any suggestions from you will be helpful to get the rig performing better (higher r23 scores). Or may be a some basic snapshots of your bios tweaks will be really helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## Noodlefu

tcclaviger said:


> Noodlefu, might it have something to do with BAR? I have seen some ...weird, behaviour on my 3080ti playing bios revisions with BAR enabled.


Turns out it was G-sync (when enabling the screen would corrupt), not sure why 8101 and 8503 differ in that regard, really bizarre behaviour. Toggling ReBAR had no impact, however, I suspect the implementation of it is impacting the card somehow, perhaps some tight timings/voltages are out of bounds somewhere - wild guess though.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

Found these little tidbits out there. TEST at your own risk. They are from Station Drivers and are AMD latest WHQL soon to be released Chipset drivers. I guess officially they'll be released in the coming weeks, at least that's what I've read.





Amd Chipsets Ryzen (3XX/4XX/5XX/6XX/TRX40) drivers Version 4.03.03.624 WHQL


Windows 10/11




www.station-drivers.com





Only brings two new things over current. USB4 and VCache driver for the 5800X3D.


----------



## lentis88

Since I installed the new beta bios, some USB peripherals are disconnecting / reconnecting.
This had never happened to me before.
R9 3900X


----------



## jamarinas

lentis88 said:


> Since I installed the new beta bios, some USB peripherals are disconnecting / reconnecting.
> This had never happened to me before.
> R9 3900X


Noticed the same too. The red USB appears to not disconnect. I'm using a KVM btw. 

Out of curiosity, is your ErP S4+S5 enabled?


----------



## Ramad

Increasing x370 chipset (Promontory not SOC) voltage by 0.05V or 0.1V may help with the USB disconnecting issue. Try and find out if that helps.


----------



## tcclaviger

Found my final form for the 3900x PBO setup and 4x8 Memory.

cpuz- 1t 565/nt 8820
3dmark cpu - 1t 805
GB5 - 1t 1442
aida64 - 58900r/58020w/63.2ns
R23 - 1t 1421/nt 20173
R15 - 1t 222/nt 3400







Most dropped into HWbot, got me a few cups. Pretty happy with the new bios, no complaints other than a weird interaction with Intel NIC, Wifi, BT being enabled/disabled causing boot loops if done in the wrong order.

PPT/EDC/TDC 300/210/160
Fmax Enhancer On
LLC Auto
SOC LLC Auto
VCPU Offset + 0.012
MHZ Offset Max +75
BCLK 101
Force OC Mode Disabled: Enabled

The biggest question I have for Zen 3 on C6E is MHZ Offset Max reaching any number selected. Will it actually apply more than +200 to a Zen 3?! If so, I have an idea 




Hellboy13 said:


> I have a C6H with a 5800x and 4X 8GB CL19 4400mhz (Samsung b-die) and 1080ti. For cooling I am running a CPU GPU (connected) custom loop (ek aluminum cooling kit) with a total 2 rads (2x 240mm). I am running the memory at 3800MHZ with GDM disabled and the PBO to enabled but beyond that I have not tweaked much (as I am a noob at this). We practically have very similar setups and my R23 score is in the low 13000s.
> 
> Any suggestions from you will be helpful to get the rig performing better (higher r23 scores). Or may be a some basic snapshots of your bios tweaks will be really helpful.
> 
> Thanks!


I suggest doing a simple core offset tune to start. There are numerous guides out there and a relatively a good youtube video on it.

This is my guide, it's one way, there are other methods to achieve peak CO performance. You cannot achieve peak multicore and peak single core at the same time, the settings conflict, but you can achieve a good balance between them. I haven't revised it in a while so there may be some AGESA update induced errata in it:








Clav's method for Zen 3 OC


I suppose I should write out the easier to follow step by step, since as mentioned it's a PITA to piece this all together. This is exactly how it I tuned my setup, just look for tcclaviger or Claviger in various benchmark databases, it performs very well. There are other methods people use...




www.overclock.net





For C6E ensure FMAX Enhancer is disabled for zen 3, actually, just turn off all Asus tweaks of any kind to performance on the C6E for zen 3, all the ones included on it are tailored for Zen, Zen+, and Zen2. TPU, Fmax, Performance Enhancer, Performance Bias etc.

Should pump your performance up a lot assuming good cooling.


----------



## The Sandman

Damn does it feel good to be back in the game, coming off my 2700x it's easy to see the progression.
Decided to call this my stable (enough) starting base while learning the ropes all over.
FlareX running at 3600MHz C14 GDM Disabled TM5"Absolut" stable along with a quick 4 iterations of YCruncher (52 minutes).

CPU is still Default other than Power Control settings (for a short while lol)
Very happy so far!

I brought up DC fan control (minimum rpm duty cycle) a few pages back as I was having issues with 8305 bios with my 2700x and could not get anything less than 60%.
Once I rebooted after installing this 5900x I simply set my PWM fans to PWM mode and my DC fans to DC mode and all set to "Manual" nothing more. 
Than ran Fan Tuning and low and behold all my DC fans came in at a minimum Duty cycle of 21 (approx 300 rpm fpr AP GT-15's) exactly what I wanted woot woot.

Sad part is after setting up/testing ram i went back to make a slight increase to DC min fan (increase of 2%) and Bios claimed it was an invalid setting and left setting at 21% lol.
Some things never change!
I'm very content where fan rpm's are currently 21% and how they operate and now I'll remember what I did to repeat the process down the road.


----------



## tcclaviger

It is an oddity of Asus UEFI I've seen a few times, particularly with extended range PWM curve response like GTs have. 
On a plus, the tuning option allows it to extend the min duty cycle below the default min values.
On the negative, you still can't manually edit between tested fan min and default min duty cycle.

As I recall the EXT board allows down to 20% duty cycles from fans connected to it, but that's from a few years ago so I may be mistaken.


----------



## voxson5

The Sandman said:


> Damn does it feel good to be back in the game, coming off my 2700x it's easy to see the progression.
> Decided to call this my stable (enough) starting base while learning the ropes all over.
> FlareX running at 3600MHz C14 GDM Disabled TM5"Absolut" stable along with a quick 4 iterations of YCruncher (52 minutes).
> 
> CPU is still Default other than Power Control settings (for a short while lol)
> Very happy so far!
> 
> I brought up DC fan control (minimum rpm duty cycle) a few pages back as I was having issues with 8305 bios with my 2700x and could not get anything less than 60%.
> Once I rebooted after installing this 5900x I simply set my PWM fans to PWM mode and my DC fans to DC mode and all set to "Manual" nothing more.
> Than ran Fan Tuning and low and behold all my DC fans came in at a minimum Duty cycle of 21 (approx 300 rpm fpr AP GT-15's) exactly what I wanted woot woot.
> 
> Sad part is after setting up/testing ram i went back to make a slight increase to DC min fan (increase of 2%) and Bios claimed it was an invalid setting and left setting at 21% lol.
> Some things never change!
> I'm very content where fan rpm's are currently 21% and how they operate and now I'll remember what I did to repeat the process down the road.


Looking forward to what you can get out your upgraded kit - I followed your flareX timings from way back, so I know you'll pull out something good


----------



## Dynomutt

tcclaviger said:


> Found my final form for the 3900x PBO setup and 4x8 Memory.
> 
> cpuz- 1t 565/nt 8820
> 3dmark cpu - 1t 805
> GB5 - 1t 1442
> aida64 - 58900r/58020w/63.2ns
> R23 - 1t 1421/nt 20173
> R15 - 1t 222/nt 3400
> View attachment 2554989
> 
> Most dropped into HWbot, got me a few cups. Pretty happy with the new bios, no complaints other than a weird interaction with Intel NIC, Wifi, BT being enabled/disabled causing boot loops if done in the wrong order.
> 
> PPT/EDC/TDC 300/210/160
> Fmax Enhancer On
> LLC Auto
> SOC LLC Auto
> VCPU Offset + 0.012
> MHZ Offset Max +75
> BCLK 101
> Force OC Mode Disabled: Enabled
> 
> The biggest question I have for Zen 3 on C6E is MHZ Offset Max reaching any number selected. Will it actually apply more than +200 to a Zen 3?! If so, I have an idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest doing a simple core offset tune to start. There are numerous guides out there and a relatively a good youtube video on it.
> 
> This is my guide, it's one way, there are other methods to achieve peak CO performance. You cannot achieve peak multicore and peak single core at the same time, the settings conflict, but you can achieve a good balance between them. I haven't revised it in a while so there may be some AGESA update induced errata in it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clav's method for Zen 3 OC
> 
> 
> I suppose I should write out the easier to follow step by step, since as mentioned it's a PITA to piece this all together. This is exactly how it I tuned my setup, just look for tcclaviger or Claviger in various benchmark databases, it performs very well. There are other methods people use...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For C6E ensure FMAX Enhancer is disabled for zen 3, actually, just turn off all Asus tweaks of any kind to performance on the C6E for zen 3, all the ones included on it are tailored for Zen, Zen+, and Zen2. TPU, Fmax, Performance Enhancer, Performance Bias etc.
> 
> Should pump your performance up a lot assuming good cooling.


Is that with B-die Patriot Viper Steels?


----------



## tcclaviger

It is, yes, heat retaining covers removed  I cannot do full stability testing until some parts arrive to help cool them during long testing periods.

Out of curiosity I was trying to use bios 7803 as a baseline to compare my old config vs but... I did some regression testing on previous bios revisions and I cannot get it to behave the way it used to, all the way back to 7704 and 7803(beta that first introduced force oc mode disabled).

Any bclk over 101 with force oc mode disabled set to enabled results in failure to boost properly. I used to use 103.6 daily and it boosted as normal, cannot figure out what changed other than chipset drivers and windows itself since then.

The same settings I used to use to trigger EDC bug also don't work as they previously did, so I'm guess it's specifically the newer chipset drivers. I guess I'm sticking with 3805 for the 3900x.


----------



## cbjaust

tcclaviger said:


> Any bclk over 101 with force oc mode disabled set to enabled results in failure to boost properly.


I see the same thing with the C6H. I'm can use a beta version of ZenStates to reset/turn off OC mode and get boosting back when booting with a bclk increase. The publicly available ZenStates works with Zen2 so you should be able to get boost working with bclk OC. It's janky but it should work. Can also reset OC mode with Ryzen Master as well. I needed ZenStates for Win7 benching.


----------



## alasdairvfr

While it's great news this board finally gets the support it should - since there is no technical reason it can't support zen3 - it's disappointing that it took so long. I would have made the jump without a second thought maybe 6m ago but have since concluded that my next upgrade will be Zen4/ddr5/am5/whatever's-next...now i'm not so sure. I jumped on a 3000 chip (summer 2020) months before 5000 launched because I thought there was no hope... and because i needed to modernize from a 1000 series at the time, no way i would have waited almost 2y for this.

I don't really NEED to upgrade but it is still tempting since my system is otherwise pretty solid and I don't know what advantage I'd get buying a new mobo. PBO never did anything for me, I had to manually OC and managed to get a reasonably cool and very stable 4.3 all-core (I had 4.45/4/3 at one point but had some rare crashes under heavy workloads). Would a new-from-scratch BIOS likely fix that? I'd try it otherwise just OC something decent manually again to give my stronger CCD a good edge.

I guess my question to the community would be: how bad was this board day-1? I picked up this system 2nd hand & I heard the bios was a little rickety at the beginning and some ppl still have weird issues like sleep bug (my pc never sleeps but the fact the bug is there is problematic) so would having a glorious sunset system with a mature bios be worth it? Or retire this one in a few months and hope that the next paradigm isn't a pile of misery for early adopters?


----------



## The Sandman

alasdairvfr said:


> While it's great news this board finally gets the support it should - since there is no technical reason it can't support zen3 - it's disappointing that it took so long. I would have made the jump without a second thought maybe 6m ago but have since concluded that my next upgrade will be Zen4/ddr5/am5/whatever's-next...now i'm not so sure. I jumped on a 3000 chip (summer 2020) months before 5000 launched because I thought there was no hope... and because i needed to modernize from a 1000 series at the time, no way i would have waited almost 2y for this.
> 
> I don't really NEED to upgrade but it is still tempting since my system is otherwise pretty solid and I don't know what advantage I'd get buying a new mobo. PBO never did anything for me, I had to manually OC and managed to get a reasonably cool and very stable 4.3 all-core (I had 4.45/4/3 at one point but had some rare crashes under heavy workloads). Would a new-from-scratch BIOS likely fix that? I'd try it otherwise just OC something decent manually again to give my stronger CCD a good edge.
> 
> I guess my question to the community would be: how bad was this board day-1? I picked up this system 2nd hand & I heard the bios was a little rickety at the beginning and some ppl still have weird issues like sleep bug (my pc never sleeps but the fact the bug is there is problematic) so would having a glorious sunset system with a mature bios be worth it? Or retire this one in a few months and hope that the next paradigm isn't a pile of misery for early adopters?


I feel your pain, I was in a very similar boat.
I've been here since release with an 1800x and then upgraded to a 2700x.
I knew what was coming when the C7H was released so early and all the BS started.
Been rather perturbed over it all, plus the newest events (LIES) that turned up blah blah blah... 

I also didn't NEED to upgrade (for what I do) but don't want to wait until the next Gen is proven out as I'll never be a first adopter again.
The issues you mentioned plus more are still present on most Ryzen mobo's (for some) but are due to be fixed by AMD very shortly (fingers crossed) with a AGESA update covered a few pages back.

As for how rickety this mobo/1st gen Ryzen was at launch,it was a hand full no doubt but finally with 8305 AND Gen 3 I'll be good till Gen 4 matures and prices normalize a bit more.
Now running a 5900x on default settings yet (few days old) with my FlareX's at 3800MHz C16 TM5 [email protected] stable so far. More to come I'm sure.

New PBO2 Curve Optimizer caught my eye. 



Looking forward to enjoying my Glorious Sunset System and learning this new chip inside out 
Not seeing any reason to upgrade mobo at this point!


----------



## tcclaviger

cbjaust said:


> I see the same thing with the C6H. I'm can use a beta version of ZenStates to reset/turn off OC mode and get boosting back when booting with a bclk increase. The publicly available ZenStates works with Zen2 so you should be able to get boost working with bclk OC. It's janky but it should work. Can also reset OC mode with Ryzen Master as well. I needed ZenStates efor Win7 benching.


Cool thanks for the tip. Just wish it worked the way it used to where OC mode disable option + bclk raised = functional boosting at boot up with a limited reduction of 1.0x multiplier to compensate for the raised bclk. As is, it's not really a big deal as it turns out. I'm getting better performance now than I ever did in the past unless I was combining edc bug + bclk + force oc mode disable. Not sure if it's agesa updates or windows improvements, but either way its working very well now.



alasdairvfr said:


> While it's great news this board finally gets the support it should - since there is no technical reason it can't support zen3 - it's disappointing that it took so long. I would have made the jump without a second thought maybe 6m ago but have since concluded that my next upgrade will be Zen4/ddr5/am5/whatever's-next...now i'm not so sure. I jumped on a 3000 chip (summer 2020) months before 5000 launched because I thought there was no hope... and because i needed to modernize from a 1000 series at the time, no way i would have waited almost 2y for this.
> 
> I don't really NEED to upgrade but it is still tempting since my system is otherwise pretty solid and I don't know what advantage I'd get buying a new mobo. PBO never did anything for me, I had to manually OC and managed to get a reasonably cool and very stable 4.3 all-core (I had 4.45/4/3 at one point but had some rare crashes under heavy workloads). Would a new-from-scratch BIOS likely fix that? I'd try it otherwise just OC something decent manually again to give my stronger CCD a good edge.
> 
> I guess my question to the community would be: how bad was this board day-1? I picked up this system 2nd hand & I heard the bios was a little rickety at the beginning and some ppl still have weird issues like sleep bug (my pc never sleeps but the fact the bug is there is problematic) so would having a glorious sunset system with a mature bios be worth it? Or retire this one in a few months and hope that the next paradigm isn't a pile of misery for early adopters?


It was pretty atrocious originally, remember what it paired with on launch, Zen 1. The combination of meh cpus with meh DDR and a whole new board design that was treated like an after thought by Asus BIOS support for ages was not nice. Back then Asus didn't give a single F about AMD boards, these days I'd say they give 1 F, maybe 2, but the AMD side of Asus is still pathetic compared to the support they give intel boards.

Regarding final build on it, I say go for it if you don't need PCIE 4.0 (most of us don't actually need it). T-topo, very good bios in 8503, very good vrm, and all the little bells and whistles the c6e has are nice and not present on current boards. To buy a peer board to the C6E costs over $650 now as prices surged during 2020 and never came back to where they should be. I paid $241 for my C6E, can't even get a Strix x570 or x570 Prime Pro for that these days.

If it says anything, my 2 active boards are C6E, x570 Strix Gaming II (for DOS feature). My C7H is in storage...

You're absolutely right about waiting too long to unleash Zen 3 to X370. I suspect had AMD done this about 30 days ahead of AL launch it would have significantly impacted how things played out, pushing a bunch of people who jumped from Zen/Zen+/Zen2 to AL to just drop in a Zen3 into their X370 boards and held out until Raptor Lake or Zen4 or later for their next update. Unlocking PCIE 4.0 as a user defined option, where it still defaults to 3.0 on all x370 and x470 would've also helped. In this way, out of the box, no one would have 4.0 issues on boards that don't do it properly, but the option is present for those which do. AMD sacrificed Zen 3 sales for chipset sales and bolstering of their partner sales. While this surely provided short term gains on the books as many people bought x570 boards, in retrospect it was a huge business mistake. My theory is it was required to justify the x470 to x570 manufacturing changes that occurred and not take a loss on it.

If you look at desktop market-share, Intel has clawed back a good amount of what they lost between the 9900k and 12900k and according to a few sources have regained a greater than 50% of new system build share. Were I building new today, I would be going AL w/DDR4 no hesitation, it's flat out better for my use case.

@The Sandman nails it, C7H releasing so quickly after C6E was a dead give away C6E owners were going to get abandoned quickly, and we were. Same as him, for that reason, never again will I buy into a new platform as quickly with top end products. Asus burned a lot of people with the x370 to x470 transition, and AMD then burned them all again on the x570 launch.

TBH at this point, I'm probably going back to team blue post raptor lake, I'm sick of AMDs ****. Same reason I only buy Nvidia, AMD software team has never been able to keep up with their hardware team.

PS: That's a great starting video for CO work you linked Sandman. Test Scalar for yourself, on my 3900x it helps to raise scalar, each step improves 1t boosting. On my 5950, it's the opposite, 1x is best, every step after reduces 1t boosting.


----------



## The Sandman

I can't hardly wait to get started on the CPU and scalar options etc.
I wanted to see what this current mem kit could do before I started any CPU OC and make the choice if I needed/wanted something more.
I really don't need more than 16GB but if I were to upgrade... well you know lol.

Thinking some F4-4000C16-32GTZNA
Hard to justify the expense without the real need plus not sure there's much real benefit on x370.
I'll find out this evening and see how tight these Flares will go and try to make a choice.
Any thoughts?


----------



## alasdairvfr

The Sandman said:


> I feel your pain, I was in a very similar boat.
> I've been here since release with an 1800x and then upgraded to a 2700x.
> I knew what was coming when the C7H was released so early and all the BS started.
> Been rather perturbed over it all, plus the newest events (LIES) that turned up blah blah blah...
> 
> I also didn't NEED to upgrade (for what I do) but don't want to wait until the next Gen is proven out as I'll never be a first adopter again.
> The issues you mentioned plus more are still present on most Ryzen mobo's (for some) but are due to be fixed by AMD very shortly (fingers crossed) with a AGESA update covered a few pages back.
> 
> As for how rickety this mobo/1st gen Ryzen was at launch,it was a hand full no doubt but finally with 8305 AND Gen 3 I'll be good till Gen 4 matures and prices normalize a bit more.
> Now running a 5900x on default settings yet (few days old) with my FlareX's at 3800MHz C16 TM5 [email protected] stable so far. More to come I'm sure.
> 
> New PBO2 Curve Optimizer caught my eye.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to enjoying my Glorious Sunset System and learning this new chip inside out
> Not seeing any reason to upgrade mobo at this point!


I hear you, even if next gen chips and boards are out in the next 6-9 months the early adopter pain and suffering is sure to be severe between bugs and poor availability of parts if the last 2y is anything to go by. Anecdotal tracking of DDR5 seems to show prices trending down from the stratosphere to an altitude with breathable air but I really don't know if I want to invest in a full system thats going to be superseded and left in the dust - I don't want to ignore history and find myself repeating it.







tcclaviger said:


> It was pretty atrocious originally, remember what it paired with on launch, Zen 1. The combination of meh cpus with meh DDR and a whole new board design that was treated like an after thought by Asus BIOS support for ages was not nice. Back then Asus didn't give a single F about AMD boards, these days I'd say they give 1 F, maybe 2, but the AMD side of Asus is still pathetic compared to the support they give intel boards.
> 
> Regarding final build on it, I say go for it if you don't need PCIE 4.0 (most of us don't actually need it). T-topo, very good bios in 8503, very good vrm, and all the little bells and whistles the c6e has are nice and not present on current boards. To buy a peer board to the C6E costs over $650 now as prices surged during 2020 and never came back to where they should be. I paid $241 for my C6E, can't even get a Strix x570 or x570 Prime Pro for that these days.
> 
> If it says anything, my 2 active boards are C6E, x570 Strix Gaming II (for DOS feature). My C7H is in storage...
> 
> You're absolutely right about waiting too long to unleash Zen 3 to X370. I suspect had AMD done this about 30 days ahead of AL launch it would have significantly impacted how things played out, pushing a bunch of people who jumped from Zen/Zen+/Zen2 to AL to just drop in a Zen3 into their X370 boards and held out until Raptor Lake or Zen4 or later for their next update. Unlocking PCIE 4.0 as a user defined option, where it still defaults to 3.0 on all x370 and x470 would've also helped. In this way, out of the box, no one would have 4.0 issues on boards that don't do it properly, but the option is present for those which do. AMD sacrificed Zen 3 sales for chipset sales and bolstering of their partner sales. While this surely provided short term gains on the books as many people bought x570 boards, in retrospect it was a huge business mistake. My theory is it was required to justify the x470 to x570 manufacturing changes that occurred and not take a loss on it.
> 
> If you look at desktop market-share, Intel has clawed back a good amount of what they lost between the 9900k and 12900k and according to a few sources have regained a greater than 50% of new system build share. Were I building new today, I would be going AL w/DDR4 no hesitation, it's flat out better for my use case.
> 
> @The Sandman nails it, C7H releasing so quickly after C6E was a dead give away C6E owners were going to get abandoned quickly, and we were. Same as him, for that reason, never again will I buy into a new platform as quickly with top end products. Asus burned a lot of people with the x370 to x470 transition, and AMD then burned them all again on the x570 launch.
> 
> TBH at this point, I'm probably going back to team blue post raptor lake, I'm sick of AMDs ****. Same reason I only buy Nvidia, AMD software team has never been able to keep up with their hardware team.
> 
> PS: That's a great starting video for CO work you linked Sandman. Test Scalar for yourself, on my 3900x it helps to raise scalar, each step improves 1t boosting. On my 5950, it's the opposite, 1x is best, every step after reduces 1t boosting.


I had a Rampage IV Extreme board with a 3930k back in the day and it was an absolute beast! A real treat to work with as a fairly casual overclocker but someone that likes to run a lot of PCIE cards and do weird things with a rig. The only gripe was the USB was really wonky on that board tho holy crap a few times i almost bought a PCIE-USB conversion kit to split the load and I wasn't doing a lot just sometimes the bus would just freak out and peripherals would go dark, have to unplug replug everything in a different port. Felt like Han Solo hitting the dashboard when the lights flickered out getting to lightspeed.

This C6H board although extremely well built and almost as lovely to work with just has a few too many gremlins. I likely won't buy another Asus board in the near future unless they drop a seriously good product. I try to keep an open mind and not make purchases based on a grudge but would have to read some stellar reviews on an Asus product before buying one. My PCIE adventures were largely unsuccessful and the PBO being utterly DoA was a shame. XMP/DOCP never worked right for me either, always had to manually input memory timings using Thaiphoon. Coming from a traditional OC background it was more business as usual but I really wanted to simplify my life and not spend so much time tweaking and testing. Too old for this ****, have a job and family now. No version of BIOS I ever tested fixed most of the issues.

You think flashing the beta BIOS might demonstrate working PBO/dynamic overclock on my 3900xt? If its going to work I'd slap a 5950x in here for one last hurrah to last me at least into 2nd gen AM5 but I really don't want to invest in this board if I have to spend a week tweaking OCs and deal with the same BS.

PCIE4 means little to me today and I speculate maybe 1-2 generations of CPU/GPU/IO will remain the case - other than certain benchmarks I don't have any actual cards besides my 3080 that would use PCIE4 and GPUs aren't really getting more than maybe 1-2fps increase on Gen4 v 3. NVME can be a little faster maybe but again, outside of benching loading of data, going from gen3 to 4 won't be super noticeable most of the time.

I follow the board sales a little and have seen that Intel is doing well, revenue is ahead though their boards end up being like 20+ percent more expensive so AMD partners I _think_ still sold more boards but its nearly an even split now where AMD was ahead by a margin. Intel has been bridging the gap and working miracles on their 10nm node (I HATE that they market it is "Intel 7" just friggin own your lithography) but I'll stick with AMD probably one more generation until i've either lost all faith or they manage to get their act together.


----------



## alasdairvfr

The Sandman said:


> I can't hardly wait to get started on the CPU and scalar options etc.
> I wanted to see what this current mem kit could do before I started any CPU OC and make the choice if I needed/wanted something more.
> I really don't need more than 16GB but if I were to upgrade... well you know lol.
> 
> Thinking some F4-4000C16-32GTZNA
> Hard to justify the expense without the real need plus not sure there's much real benefit on x370.
> I'll find out this evening and see how tight these Flares will go and try to make a choice.
> Any thoughts?


That is some sexy memory and tight timings. I think we would all agree you are pretty far to the right of optimal price/performance where a 3600 CL16 kit would be half the price if not cheaper.... but I'm an enabler and component addict so certainly all for paying good money for a product that sexy.


----------



## tcclaviger

I have an R4BE + 4.7ghz stable 1680v2 upstairs still, more of a wall hangar trophy at this point, amazing setup the time, held out from 2013 to 2019 on it!

Regarding set and forget type things, xmp/docp etc, no, I don't the C6E will ever be friendly for that when pushing towards the limits of the CPU. It's a very hands on board tbh. 

CO tuning fully and correctly take ...mucho time. Memory timings...mucho time. 
PBO tuning ....mucho time.
Each is specific to each CPU to some degree so there aren't any shortcuts sadly.

Regarding set and forget boards...x570s Strix Gaming II is pretty fing phenomenal. Sadly it costs the same as the C6E did new. It is hands down the best QOL AM4 board I've used and doesn't use the idiotic M2_2 slot coupled to PCIE x16_2 slot layout many others do so you can actually use 2 PCIE M.2s at 4x and a GPU at 16x. You could actually bifurcate 16_2 into two m.2s at 4x and run 4 m.2s at 4x and GPU at 4.0 8x and still get great performance out of all of it, something many (more costly) boards cannot do.

It's the hidden AM4 gem in the Asus stack imho.

*My .02 on memory at this point:*

The b-die memory kits should be more evaluated based on DIMM PCB quality vs anything else, price is not that high anymore for a 2x16 4000C16 kit, I think $240ish last I looked.
I have b-die as below:
8x8gb Patriot Viper Steel 4400C19s
4x16gb Gskill F4-4000C16-GVKA
4x8gb Team Dark Pro 3600C14

For the X570 Strix Gaming II, using 2x16 Gskill yields best results. For C6E 4x8 Patriots works best, 2x16 won't post at 3800C14 below 1.58 vdimm. For x470 Prime with 2700x the Team Darks work fairly well (2700x is the limit), though the dark pros are the most finicky of the bunch at 3800+ speeds.

Out of all 16 sticks only 1 patriot is a dud and won't go to C14 at 3933, toping out at 3733.

Gskills have the temp sensor on board, Patriots clock above 4000 easier and allow tighter tCRDRD vs the Gskills but don't have temp sensors, otherwise timings are pretty much identical. 

If you have a desire to run 2x16 +2x8 for 48gb, Gskills in primary slots and Patriots in secondary is very nice on Daisy chain boards. 3866C14, 280 tRFC, at 1.54vdimm, 1 notch less speed at the same vdimm than 2x16 alone.

When I receive my x3d CPU the 5950 goes into the C6E and I'll shoot for 4000c14 4x8 on it. As odd as it is the C6E provides the best speed/performance efficiency in BMs so when shooting for leaderboard spots, if DOS is not necessary, C6E is my top pick.


----------



## mito1172

i still have 1800x cpu should i install new bios?


----------



## tcclaviger

Definitely check the list, I don't recall seeing Zen being dropped from the list but I didn't look explicitly for it.

I think it was the old APUs that got dropped.


----------



## mito1172

tcclaviger said:


> Definitely check the list, I don't recall seeing Zen being dropped from the list but I didn't look explicitly for it.
> 
> I think it was the old APUs that got dropped.


Which list did I not understand?


----------



## Disc0

mito1172 said:


> Which list did I not understand?


----------



## Lurcher99

mito1172 said:


> i still have 1800x cpu should i install new bios?


I installed new BIOS with 1800x still inside (before I installed 5800x and more ram )and it was nice change. I managed 3400Mhz without too much hussle, and some predifined memory O.C. profiles actualy worked this time.
Definitely go for it.


----------



## GraveNoX

I have 5800x with 2x8gb 3200c15 b-die g.skill, i run it at 3800mhz 16-16-16-16-32-48-4-6-16-4-12-12-4-4-364-16-8-9-1-1-7-7-1-5-5-1 and 1T. The thing just works. Unexpected.
aida64


----------



## mito1172

Lurcher99 said:


> I installed new BIOS with 1800x still inside (before I installed 5800x and more ram )and it was nice change. I managed 3400Mhz without too much hussle, and some predifined memory O.C. profiles actualy worked this time.
> Definitely go for it.


thank you. already 4 ram 32 gb docp 3200 mhz there was no problem. but i will try new bios.


----------



## roco_smith

Hello guys do you think I will drop any perfomance speed on the PCIE on my CH6E if I upgrade from GTX 1070 PCIE 3.0 to RTX 3060 Ti PCIE 4.0 .At last price start to getting atractive with almost close to the MRSP and I ready to do my graphic card update.


----------



## MasterGamma12

roco_smith said:


> Hello guys do you think I will drop any perfomance speed on the PCIE on my CH6E if I upgrade from GTX 1070 PCIE 3.0 to RTX 3060 Ti PCIE 4.0 .At last price start to getting atractive with almost close to the MRSP and I ready to do my graphic card update.


No and it should be a rather nice upgrade.


----------



## Disc0

roco_smith said:


> Hello guys do you think I will drop any perfomance speed on the PCIE on my CH6E if I upgrade from GTX 1070 PCIE 3.0 to RTX 3060 Ti PCIE 4.0 .At last price start to getting atractive with almost close to the MRSP and I ready to do my graphic card update.


I have 3060 Ti, went from GTX 970 and wow what an upgrade it is! So, yeah, go ahead.


----------



## Neoony

mito1172 said:


> i still have 1800x cpu should i install new bios?


I would say yes.

Also got 1800x
But I have not been overclocking/tweaking much lately, just CPU auto with 4x 8gb 3200MHz 14-14-14-34-48 1T 1.35v (*G.Skill Flare X F4-3200C14D-16GFX*)

But something just feels snappier and more stable about this bios.
Booting is definitely faster.
Didnt have any problems, other than case fan not getting detected while it still works (3 fans on 1), but I have not even tried messing with that yet.
I had 7901 before.

I dont see why not.


----------



## Hellboy02

roco_smith said:


> Hello guys do you think I will drop any perfomance speed on the PCIE on my CH6E if I upgrade from GTX 1070 PCIE 3.0 to RTX 3060 Ti PCIE 4.0 .At last price start to getting atractive with almost close to the MRSP and I ready to do my graphic card update.


I had rx480 on my C6H, then there was gtx 1080, and then 6600xt, between gtx1080 and 6600xt the performance gain was small, but there was a good price and a new card, and then I bought 3060ti and did not regret it, 3060ti turned out to be more interesting, a good performance increase in all games +rtx and crutch dlss may come in handy in the future. Only assassin's creed valhalla on 6600xt wins. Between 1070 and 3060ti there will be a great gain, so get it while you can


----------



## mito1172

Neoony said:


> I would say yes.
> 
> Also got 1800x
> But I have not been overclocking/tweaking much lately, just CPU auto with 4x 8gb 3200MHz 14-14-14-34-48 1T 1.35v (*G.Skill Flare X F4-3200C14D-16GFX*)
> 
> But something just feels snappier and more stable about this bios.
> Booting is definitely faster.
> Didnt have any problems, other than case fan not getting detected while it still works (3 fans on 1), but I have not even tried messing with that yet.
> I had 7901 before.
> 
> I dont see why not.


I have the same ram 4 pcs 32 gb D.O.C.P setting 3200mhz and c14 34 48 without any problems. bios 8101. I wonder if it will be the last bios stable version?


----------



## The Sandman

I got my FlareX's running 3800 C16 for now, time to dig into CO some more
Currently passes [email protected], P95 128/128 w90% mem 1 hr, 10 iterations of YCruncher and 10k (2.5 hrs) Karhu RamTest.


----------



## tcclaviger

A small suggestion on speeding CO tuning. Use OCCT to cycle through cores to quickly identify crashing cores and rough in the curve. Once youre making it through a round in OCCT then go to corecycler, it's more thorough and provides a good log so can afk test with it. 

Once you've found your verified curve, then and only then, go to all core stability testing using OCCT. It'll sometimes show a core or 2 that is perfectly fine when it's the only one working in corecycler, but quites when all cores are active. Just back the CO values for the crashing core off like 3 or 5 at a time till it stops crashing all core.

Took me ages to realize the all core loads could throw a 1t load verified stable CO value into unstable territory, once I found that, BM scores became much more consistent and repeatable.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

*AMD surprises with updated microcode for Zen 1 to Zen 3*

However, AMD has now released new microcode that is not only designed for Zen 3 chips, but also includes Zen 1 and Zen 2. However, as is almost always the case when microcode is released, there is no visible changelog, so it is not clear what improvements the new code will bring.
However, the code itself shows that in addition to the 19h family (Zen3), the 17h family (Zen/Zen+/Zen2) has also experienced an update this time, while this only ever applied to the 19h in the past. 
The last update for 17h was previously from December 2019.

-> AMD überrascht mit aktualisiertem Microcode für Zen 1 bis Zen 3


----------



## alasdairvfr

Shoutout to @tcclaviger @The Sandman and everyone else on this thread over the years!

After last week's post I saw a deep price drop on 5950x to $699 CAD (~550 USD) which how much a 5900x was a few months ago lol. I pulled the trigger and am pretty happy with the results thus far.

I flashed the BIOS and found default PBO settings (no undervolt) on the 3900XT to be significantly better (lower 7000s) than before. Sure it would have taken a fair bit of work to get it in the upper 7000s with PBO, but I couldn't even hit 7000 before with any setting. The chip was solid as I could sustain a 4.425/4.3 1.265 manual OC at one point not quite P95 small fft stable but didn't really crash anywhere else doing handbrake or blender, etc. I was happy with this CPU but after discussing with some ppl here and a few other friends, I decided I'm better off with a known quantity board w/ gremlins rather than dive into AM5 which is 100% unknown and likely to be a **** show.

5950x and C6H are getting along better than my 3900XT did for sure! I didn't have time to do much tweaking besides playing with CO dialing back to -20 offset on all but the 4 best cores which I gave -5 offset.

Threw some big numbers at EDC/TDC/PPT 280/220/220 but might dial those down a bit

AutoOC i set to +100. +200 hurt perf and maybe +50/75 will be better, not sure. I may reduce the -5 offset on the stronger cores as my SC is a little low. All the voltage settings i left at stock and memory is at published timings (ballistix 3600 cl16 4x16) I never had any success getting RAM higher than this past or present BIOS.

CB20 is 609 / 11519
CB23 1560 / 29979
CPU-Z is 654 / 12986

For some reason the CPU swap aligned with my iCue fancurve defaulting to "quiet" so it took me a hot minute (#badpun) to realize this. iCue did this once before randomly on some fw update; the more aggressive fan curve on my H110i helped. Not sure if iCue reset because of detecting a new CPU or not but certainly something to watch out for if your thermal perf is subpar on a strong cooler/AIO.

Noticing CTR 2.1RC5 is rejecting my CPU, a shame because it's a good tool for discovering core by core voltage and clock ranges. Seems ppl that upgrade something goes awry with the Ryzen Master backend - I think its a regedit fix in my future.

All in all pretty pleased with my results thus far, less than 24h in and really loving this upgrade.


----------



## john1000

Quick question for those that have updated their BIOS to the latest version: Is Power Supply Idle Control still a BIOS option? In the old version I'm using, it's under Advanced\AMD CBS. It's something I needed to make my system stable when I switched to Linux and stopped upgrading the BIOS when I hit a version where it had disappeared. I'm still on 7501. Thank you in advance.


----------



## The Sandman

john1000 said:


> Quick question for those that have updated their BIOS to the latest version: Is Power Supply Idle Control still a BIOS option? In the old version I'm using, it's under Advanced\AMD CBS. It's something I needed to make my system stable when I switched to Linux and stopped upgrading the BIOS when I hit a version where it had disappeared. I'm still on 7501. Thank you in advance.


Yes it shows with both my 2700x and now 5900x under Advanced\AMD CBS\CPU Common Options with Bios 8503


----------



## cbjaust

alasdairvfr said:


> Noticing CTR 2.1RC5 is rejecting my CPU, a shame because it's a good tool for discovering core by core voltage and clock ranges. Seems ppl that upgrade something goes awry with the Ryzen Master backend - I think its a regedit fix in my future.


Just try a reninstall of Ryzen Master.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

Well now that CH6 can get it. Check this read out. 








AMD is once again the gaming king as the 5800X3D easily dispatches Intel's Core i9-12900KF


AMD's upcoming Ryzen 7 5800X3D, due to launch in a week's time, is easily able to beat Intel's latest 12th Gen Alder Lake-S flagship Core i9 parts in games that really utilize the new 3D V-cache.




www.neowin.net


----------



## Disc0

AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D Review - The Magic of 3D V-Cache


----------



## Brko

It is hilarious how some people define 5800X3D as "meh" CPU because it did not beat 12900KS, it is ONLY tie  as said before, many of those ppl have mindset "2011-2020: not buying AMD because is slower / 2020-20xx: not buying AMD because is expensive"  

But when we look the facts that 5800X3D is:

18 months old Zen3 uArch (Alder Crap is 1 year newer)
has enormous 1GHz smaller clock that 12900KS
much easier to cool
works on cheap dirt motherboards, everyone in mainstream since 2017

And, for conclusion, AGESA 1.2.0.7 will bring more performance to 5800X3D.

Great CPU for HRR gaming only. But for that purpose he is here. For productivity, there is 5900X with same or even lower price tag.

BTW, it can overclock so...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514063342440116229


----------



## xzamples

When is AGESA 1.2.0.7 suppose to release?

The 5800X3D is expensive.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

xzamples said:


> When is AGESA 1.2.0.7 suppose to release?
> 
> The 5800X3D is expensive.


Timeline for that release is April-May.

ASUS decided to go ahead with a 1.2.0.6b release for all their boards in the meantime.


5800X3D is expensive, yes, but that kind of gaming performance is sure worth it (need 12900K/KS + DDR5 as expensive as a 5800X3D to match). Really nice parting gift for AM4.

I was considering a 5900x or 5950x to replace my 3900x down the road, but at this rate I think I'll get the 5800X3D. I can do with a few less cores and MT performance, but the ST performance increase of Zen3 + the absurd gaming performance is sure worth it.


----------



## shockGG

Brko said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514063342440116229


interesting, since according to TPU's review they couldn't even post 103 bclk. I wonder if they forgot to block BCLK OC in 1.2.0.6b and fixed it in 1.2.0.6c TPU's board is on 😂

e: according to one of the tweets Core Voltage Suspension is needed, doesn't seem to be available on C6H/C7H/C8H


----------



## Brko

xzamples said:


> When is AGESA 1.2.0.7 suppose to release?
> 
> The 5800X3D is expensive.


Expensive? Well... it works on e.g. your 70 EUR B450 board from 2018 and your 70 EUR 2x8GB DDR4 kit from the same year.
Your expense in 2022: only the price of 5800X3D.

For 12900K/KS you need what? 300+ EUR board, DDR5 kit and liquid cooling. 
Your expense: left kidney


----------



## tcclaviger

C8E arrives shortly there after... prepare for some records to get crushed 

Anyone want to predict chilled 5ghz+ 5800x3d + monster modded 3080ti + tight/fast b-die numbers?

The magic:


----------



## Cellar Dweller

The link I gave previously too for the soon to be coming Chipset is also to fix a lot of the 5800X3D performance it was missing. So to combine the 1.2.0.7 AGESA + AMD Chipset Driver 4.03.03.624 WHQL. It could be even more of a screamer.


----------



## harrysun

I'm now running 5950X B2 with 2xBLM2K16G44C19U4B (64GB), whitch are 4x 16Gb Micron B-die single rank

Is it possbile to go higher then 1900 FCLK on this board without WHEA issues?


----------



## tcclaviger

Honestly, you'll have to try to find out, the WHEAs are a result of internal FCLK power saving features we don't have access to in the Microcode I think it was Veii who showed logs demonstrating WHEAs being triggered when the FCLK goes from idle clocks to active clocks and are the result of overboosting of the FCLK. There seems to be a hidden state change at 1900 and higher on internal FCLK behavior of idle/active behavior. It's more CPU and AGESA specific than board specific.

The C6E can do 4000 mem, but everything needs to be "just right". 64GB @ 3800 is already pretty damn impressive for 5950x tbh.

From what you've posted I suspect 1900 may have ghost WHEAs already, unreported ones. I get the same at 1933, no log entries but L3 performance drops in AIDA64. You can confirm by dropping FCLK and MCLK 1 notch and looking at L3 throughput, if it's the same, you're good at 1900!

For my 5950x I only see L3 values like that when I am at 1933, below 1900 it's 1200-1400+ read/write and 1200ish copy. 1966 and above L3 bandwidth drops below 1000gb while suppressing 19 spam.

That's not to say there aren't performance gains, 2000:4000C14 beats 1866:3733C13 in both latency and synthetic/non-synthetic test results despite WHEA spam and is otherwise dead stable.

For an edge:
You can try the bclk trick to gain performance too. Drop MCLK and FCLK to 1866/3733, then raise BCLK until it's at 1900/3800, I think it's 101.8. Set Performance Boost enabled and Force OC Mode Disabled to enabled. Adjust CPU voltage to offset + 0.00625 or +0.0125, it should give you a positive gain in everything, CPU performance, ram bandwidth, cache speed, and ram latency. 

Did this on my 3900x today, up to 104.2 to get to 1907/3815C14 1t and murdered my old fmax enhancer scores at lower reported effective clocks.

572 1t cpuz
1421 1t R23 
6699 Geekbench 4 1t
1457 Geekbench 5 1t
62.8ns Aida latency


----------



## SupraWez

Hey All,

Joined as been following this thread for a long time but could use some input, I have a C6H which I have been running on 1403 with my 1700 with 3600 memory since they day I built it, been solid, once I saw the new firmware was released I grabbed a 5950x, yesterday I upgraded the bios to 8503 and ran it on the 1700 without any issues.

Today I swapped in the 5950x and received Q code 02 with the green boot light, but no display, its running a 3090FE, as a quick test I swapped back to the 1700 and its doing the same, so done the usual reset memory etc but cant seem to get past the 02 Q code.

I have tried bios resets using the button on the rear and inside and also tried the safe boot but just get back to the 02 code, I am running a 240mm AIO.


Any ideas?


----------



## xzamples

5800X3D reviews are out

AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D Review Roundup | VideoCardz.com


----------



## XLNT1337

SupraWez said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Joined as been following this thread for a long time but could use some input, I have a C6H which I have been running on 1403 with my 1700 with 3600 memory since they day I built it, been solid, once I saw the new firmware was released I grabbed a 5950x, yesterday I upgraded the bios to 8503 and ran it on the 1700 without any issues.
> 
> Today I swapped in the 5950x and received Q code 02 with the green boot light, but no display, its running a 3090FE, as a quick test I swapped back to the 1700 and its doing the same, so done the usual reset memory etc but cant seem to get past the 02 Q code.
> 
> I have tried bios resets using the button on the rear and inside and also tried the safe boot but just get back to the 02 code, I am running a 240mm AIO.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?


Hi, 
Did you flip the power supply switch? This could help. I reset cmos and power cycle the PC. Then flash the bios. Also check your CPU Fan Header and mounting pressure of your cooler and CPU pins. 
Did you try hdmi output? Or another pcie slot?


----------



## SupraWez

XLNT1337 said:


> Hi,
> Did you flip the power supply switch? This could help. I reset cmos and power cycle the PC. Then flash the bios. Also check your CPU Fan Header and mounting pressure of your cooler and CPU pins.
> Did you try hdmi output? Or another pcie slot?


The PSU switch has been flipped multiple times, the unit plugged and unplugged, I will try flashing the BIOS and mounting pressure.


----------



## SupraWez

Flashed using USB and flash button on the back, backed off the thumb screws on the AIO a bit, still the same.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

SupraWez said:


> Flashed using USB and flash button on the back, backed off the thumb screws on the AIO a bit, still the same.


Reading around the net people with similar issues stated by switching their monitor from say whatever it currently is to something else fixed their issue. Not sure how that would be? So if you are hooked via Display Port try switching to HDMI or vice versa. See if then you can get your display working. So folks have stated that it's probably booting you obviously just aren't getting any display so you can't enter BIOS to change the settings etc. Once you can get the display working you should be good.


----------



## DrSwizz

Try removing the battery from the motherboard and leave it like that for a few minutes; I had motherbaord end up looking bricked when swapping CPUs and the only thing that worked was removing the battery.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

Well some more good reading about the 5800X3D. Intel Alder Lake i9-12900K needs DDR5 RAM just to barely keep up with AMD's Ryzen 5800X3D


----------



## SupraWez

Cellar Dweller said:


> Reading around the net people with similar issues stated by switching their monitor from say whatever it currently is to something else fixed their issue. Not sure how that would be? So if you are hooked via Display Port try switching to HDMI or vice versa. See if then you can get your display working. So folks have stated that it's probably booting you obviously just aren't getting any display so you can't enter BIOS to change the settings etc. Once you can get the display working you should be good.


re-seating the graphics card sorted, strange but crikey, the 3950x is a beast compared to the original 1700, happy with the upgrade.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## mito1172

SupraWez said:


> re-seating the graphics card sorted, strange but crikey, the 3950x is a beast compared to the original 1700, happy with the upgrade.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Is the problem the video card? I could not fully understand.


----------



## 1devomer

tcclaviger said:


> Honestly, you'll have to try to find out, the WHEAs are a result of internal FCLK power saving features we don't have access to in the Microcode I think it was Veii who showed logs demonstrating WHEAs being triggered when the FCLK goes from idle clocks to active clocks and are the result of overboosting of the FCLK. There seems to be a hidden state change at 1900 and higher on internal FCLK behavior of idle/active behavior. It's more CPU and AGESA specific than board specific.
> 
> The C6E can do 4000 mem, but everything needs to be "just right". 64GB @ 3800 is already pretty damn impressive for 5950x tbh.
> 
> From what you've posted I suspect 1900 may have ghost WHEAs already, unreported ones. I get the same at 1933, no log entries but L3 performance drops in AIDA64. You can confirm by dropping FCLK and MCLK 1 notch and looking at L3 throughput, if it's the same, you're good at 1900!
> 
> For my 5950x I only see L3 values like that when I am at 1933, below 1900 it's 1200-1400+ read/write and 1200ish copy. 1966 and above L3 bandwidth drops below 1000gb while suppressing 19 spam.
> 
> That's not to say there aren't performance gains, 2000:4000C14 beats 1866:3733C13 in both latency and synthetic/non-synthetic test results despite WHEA spam and is otherwise dead stable.
> 
> For an edge:
> You can try the bclk trick to gain performance too. Drop MCLK and FCLK to 1866/3733, then raise BCLK until it's at 1900/3800, I think it's 101.8. Set Performance Boost enabled and Force OC Mode Disabled to enabled. Adjust CPU voltage to offset + 0.00625 or +0.0125, it should give you a positive gain in everything, CPU performance, ram bandwidth, cache speed, and ram latency.
> 
> Did this on my 3900x today, up to 104.2 to get to 1907/3815C14 1t and murdered my old fmax enhancer scores at lower reported effective clocks.
> 
> 572 1t cpuz
> 1421 1t R23
> 6699 Geekbench 4 1t
> 1457 Geekbench 5 1t
> 62.8ns Aida latency


You need to check the Windows Event Viewer carefully, to check which kind of WHEA error the cpu is outputting.
There are usually 2 kinds of WHEA:

WHEA ID 19: Bus Interconnection Error = IF and memory instability.
WHEA ID 18: Cache Hierarchy Error = cpu cores instability.
They are not the same thing, not the same error, not coming from the same part of the cpu.
ID 18 is solvable, to a certain degree, by adjusting the voltage and/or CO curve, CoreCycler and @PJVol CO curve tools tp tune the cpu.
ID 19 is solvable by relaxing the mem and/or IF.
And obviously, the overclock results and errors are cpu bin dependent!



Spoiler: PBO2 Tuner









Debug.7z







drive.google.com


----------



## roco_smith

SupraWez said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Joined as been following this thread for a long time but could use some input, I have a C6H which I have been running on 1403 with my 1700 with 3600 memory since they day I built it, been solid, once I saw the new firmware was released I grabbed a 5950x, yesterday I upgraded the bios to 8503 and ran it on the 1700 without any issues.
> 
> Today I swapped in the 5950x and received Q code 02 with the green boot light, but no display, its running a 3090FE, as a quick test I swapped back to the 1700 and its doing the same, so done the usual reset memory etc but cant seem to get past the 02 Q code.
> 
> I have tried bios resets using the button on the rear and inside and also tried the safe boot but just get back to the 02 code, I am running a 240mm AIO.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?


Do you rename the Bios with the utility that is inside the Bios File ? , Try to boot with only 1 memory stick .
I have the CH6E and sometimes when I upgrade to a new Bios got this error, I took all the memory stick and just leave one and hook on A1 , system boot normally after some memory training , once inside Bios I turn off the power and re install the rest of the 3 other memory modules and Boot just fine


----------



## tcclaviger

1devomer said:


> You need to check the Windows Event Viewer carefully, to check which kind of WHEA error the cpu is outputting.
> There are usually 2 kinds of WHEA:
> 
> WHEA ID 19: Bus Interconnection Error = IF and memory instability.
> WHEA ID 18: Cache Hierarchy Error = cpu cores instability.
> They are not the same thing, not the same error, not coming from the same part of the cpu.
> ID 18 is solvable, to a certain degree, by adjusting the voltage and/or CO curve, CoreCycler and PJVol CO curve tools tp tune the cpu.
> ID 19 is solvable by relaxing the mem and/or IF.
> And obviously, the overclock results and errors are cpu bin dependent!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PBO2 Tuner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debug.7z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com


Will have a look at the tool, thanks. I am familiar with 18/19 details, thanks though, others may not be. I was simply pointing out WHEA != worse performance in all cases and can be pushed past to achieve higher performance in some cases. There are also cases where there are errors not logged in the WHEV, but are detectable through performance e.g. lower L3 bandwidth than is normal.

In my case it's exclusively 19s and once all monitoring of them is removed, not just WHEA logger service, performance increases and stability return.

19s being corrected errors, it's the tracking and logging that's majorly impacting windows, not the actual correction event in my experience. If it were the event itself it would be reflected in performance testing, which it's not, at least not in any tests I've done.

PS: Anyone know if this tool will work with X3D?! Will report back tomorrow evening once I get it in place and start fiddling.


----------



## Performer81

tcclaviger said:


> View attachment 2555977
> 
> 
> C8E arrives shortly there after... prepare for some records to get crushed
> 
> Anyone want to predict chilled 5ghz+ X3D


I think the X3d can not be overclocked in any way.


----------



## tcclaviger

Possible bug identified in 8503 with Zen 2, can someone verify?

Scalar Auto, 2x and Scalar 10x result in the exact same voltages/speeds when adjusted in the Asus PBO section.

When setting the Asus section to auto and using the AMD section it behaves as expected.


----------



## tcclaviger

Performer81 said:


> I think the X3d can not be overclocked in any way.


Already demonstrably not true, never listen to mainstreamers about OCing... Skatter Bencher had his at 4741mhz and there's a Geekbench 5 result reflecting 5060 mhz. It simply takes more fsckry than normal Zen 3.

His does 2133 FCLK/4266 mclk with WHEA, but, that's pretty impressive and opens up 2000:4000 c14 as a very real possibility, so his 12.x% boost to performance over stock should be viewed as a baseline to beat imho and that's enough to significantly shift the ranking charts from what the techtubers are showing as a narrow win vs 12900k/kf and narrow loss to ks.

Skater ran into temp issues, I won't have that issue, 4741 should be a cake walk at 140 watts.

My 5950x at 140 watts is under 40c fully loaded lol, it'll being going in second rig with C6E.






Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X570 GAMING X - Geekbench Browser


Benchmark results for a Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X570 GAMING X with an AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D processor.



browser.geekbench.com


----------



## Pilotasso

hmmm I have a 3900X, likely I will run games 1440P or 4K, I wont see those fantastic frame rate differences, so to me, and to anyone who has more than 8 cores already I think the 5950X is the way to go. It is a small price difference to the 5800X3d but has double the cores...
The reason I'm considering this is that I don't want to replace everything for the first gen AM5 who will likely get shafted the same way 300 series motherboards have been.


----------



## Neoony

yeah we need 5950X3D 
Or its a bit tough choice for game + workstation


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

IMhO For 1440/4K the 5900X or 5950X is better upgrade and more future proof.
Besides You can add some perf. with 3800CL16 or 4000MHz DDR4 IF=1:1


----------



## CeltPC

I'm holding out till Zen 4, my 3900x still does what I need. Depending on the anticipated price drops in GPU's, that is most likely the next upgrade for me.


----------



## MasterGamma12

Neoony said:


> yeah we need 5950X3D
> Or its a bit tough choice for game + workstation


Would've been nice.


----------



## tcclaviger

FEDEX dude just delivered, results...soonish, have to drain and replace 

Can't argue that the 5900x or 5950x make more sense than the 5800X3D overall. It's a super niche product. I previously did think the 5950x would beat it gaming, With the revelation that AMD failed at locking down the processor, I have changed my position on that, for most titles. Anything where L3 size wasn't a hindrance previously (like CS:GO) raw clock speed is going to win the day and for that, on AM4, 5950x is king.

Since I've stopped Graphic Design in Blender and other professional work on my PC, it makes sense for me and my scenario. General light use + gaming. Do I really care if a web page loads 0.001 seconds slower.. nope lol. It's not like it's giving up much once OCd to the 5950x, equivalent 1t 5950x speed after 5800X3D is OCd is 4990.

Having done 3900x to 5950x on the same GPU and MB, there IS a gain for strong GPUs, a meaningful one. I use a 3440x1440 monitor and it still shows in many titles, not always in averages but in frame time consistency and 0.1 and 1 lows. It has a huge impact on games that rely completely on a single thread for the engine, even games that are multithreaded often have a single thread that binds up frame rate. Star Citizen and Elden Ring are two such examples, the jump from Zen 2 to Zen 3 is enormous in that scenario.

I know all the reviewers show 5900x ahead of 5950x in many titles, that is a symptom of test conditions and not where they end up once unleashed in my experience.


----------



## tcclaviger

Let the games begin 
2066 boots
1900 boots
1933 has very minor 19s, should be able to tune it out.
All core boost pegged at 44.5 with zero fluctuation on 50f water temps @ 1.237 SVI2.
Single core boost floats 4519 and 4525 on 50f water temp @ 1.169 SVI2. AMD have once again made top boost bin (45.5) nearly unattainable.

Debug tool unable to raise max boost clock over 4550.
Debug tool CO WORKS! Not much help currently, will be on C8E.
1900/3800 c14 auto SOC 1.087v SVI2 @ 11w SOC power, auto VDDP, VDDG.

Stock R23 nT:15259 1T: 1489

Very promising first boot....
Now for the C8E to arrive....


----------



## tcclaviger

Very early low effort OC results, not even trying yet and almost caught the alleged 5060mhz sample (it's not a legit 5060mhz, clearly):




__





ASUS System Product Name - Geekbench Browser


Benchmark results for an ASUS System Product Name with an AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D processor.



browser.geekbench.com









__





ASUS System Product Name - Geekbench Browser


Benchmark results for an ASUS System Product Name with an AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D 8-Core Processor processor.



browser.geekbench.com





Had originally tried it in the Strix Gaming II, useless board for x3d DOCS doesn't work, as expected, but wanted to validate that. Crosshair or nothing for X3D cpus.

Core Performance Boost = Enabled
Force OC Mode Disabled = Enabled
Global C-State Control = Enabled
104.2 bclk

max VID 1.25, max SVI2 1.2... lmao, seems like they used 5950x CCD0 quality CCDs for 5800X3D, or better.

Progress:








AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D @ 4689.49 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[gg6q8v] Validated Dump by OLDROG (2022-04-16 08:38:35) - MB: Asus ROG CROSSHAIR VI EXTREME - RAM: 32768 MB




valid.x86.fr




X3D + Shunted [email protected] and + 1250 mem







Crushes my 5950x +Shunted [email protected] and + 1330mem


----------



## ellover009

Man I am split on the upgrade path. I was waiting for the 5800x3d review and I am left with more questions than answers. Most of the reviews focus on 720P, and 1080P. Problem is I game at 1440P, might go ultrawide for the alienware oled later on or something else.
Some reviews did look at 1440P thou, and it was all over the place. Some showed that in games like farcry 5 it just walks away, in others the difference is less apparent because once you go beyond 1080P you start becoming more GPU bound, so makes the differences converge as you crank up the resolution.

The question is with the dropping prices on some of the other modes is there enough difference at 1440P to consider this processor, or could i get more meat out of a 5900x or something bigger for the overall experience with more cores? Or should i just wait the next few months till AM5 comes out, and take the hit at once on a new system.

Comes down to Upgrade now, defer on AM5 till probably 2nd gen of it. Or wait till AM5 and do an overhaul.
What do you guys think? I have this mobo, and still gripping to my 1700 processor.

If I was gaming at 1080P I think the answer would be easier.
I looked at this too, feels like it didn't completely help since the focus was on 1080P.


----------



## jamarinas

ellover009 said:


> What do you guys think? I have this mobo, and still gripping to my 1700 processor.


Still on 1700. It's underwater, overclocked it to 3.875 @ 1.375v. Doesn't really like 3.9 even if I push it to 1.4v. Loads up to 65C. RAM runs @3200 CL17. 

Occasionally scores 10000 on Cinebench R23 using Cinebench profile (ASUS ZenStates)


----------



## tcclaviger

GPU should make the decision at 1440p. If you're on a 3080ti or faster, 1440p will be somewhat bottlenecked by other Zen 3s in many games. 3070ti and slower will be almost always GPU bound at 1440 and up. I game at 3440x1440 and still see CPU bottlnecking occasionally on my 3080ti with my 5950x.


----------



## voxson5

Looking forward to what you and others get out of the 5800x3d.

The local prices dropped the 5900x to the lowest I've ever seen them, so I pulled the trigger on that. Should be a nice upgrade from my 3700x, which in all honesty hasn't felt much faster than my old tightly tuned launch 1700.


----------



## tcclaviger

5900x has always been the best high performance bang for buck zen 3 imho, good buy! It's really a shame the 5900 65watt variant is OEM only...


----------



## voxson5

Cheers! I'll likely try to pick your brain over performance tweaks in the future


----------



## unstableone

anybody had USB issues with this beta bios?

using my old board to test my 5950 and first windows boot had a lot of usb ports that didnt work. I installed the newest chipset drivers from gigabyte, rebooted, and it seems to have gone away like it never happened


----------



## csf22able

unstableone said:


> anybody had USB issues with this beta bios?


nope, never had issues with usb ports using original (Asus) bios and AMD chipset drivers from here https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370


----------



## Pilotasso

My 5950X has arrived. It's not B2 stepping but then again I only want FCLK 1900 and 3800Mhz memory with tight timings.
I considered the 5800X3D but it only makes sense to get FPS numbers with a 3090Ti in 1080p (and then results vary widely from each reviewer), and I will play at 4K, so...
I don't want to downgrade from 12 to 8 cores again. For me, the only viable upgrade path is more cores , higher Mhz, more memory bandwidth, more everything. Not wanting to cut one corner here to get a compromise elsewhere.

IMHO 5800X3D makes sense for those who had a 1000 series CPU or a 6 core (of any generation).

Now going off to open my PC up to install this bad boy.


----------



## Disc0

ellover009 said:


> What do you guys think? I have this mobo, and still gripping to my 1700 processor.


Hmm, if I was You, I would buy 5600 non X, 5600 wipes the floor with that 1700 in everything.
It's better to go cheap(er) upgrade now IMHO (because Your C6H may die due to how old it is...maybe...don't know), than to be beta tester again.
I have 3600 non X, 3060Ti and for the moment I game @1080p/60 (SP only), so for me, 3600 is good for now, but if the prices come down...who knows, would like 5700X/5800X (these are also walid upgrade for You) or supercheap 5600. 5700X Vs 5800X; biggest difference is all core boost, according to GN, 5700 all core sustained boost is 4050mhz, while 5800X is closer to 4600mhz, quite the difference. Single core boost is negligible, around 100+ mhz.


----------



## Pilotasso

OK back from 5950X install, everything work smoothly without much hassle. like several others in these threads Inputting same memory timings and voltages work from before. For now I am on 1800Mhz FCLK and 3600Mhz DRAM, will try tune 1900/3800 later.
In boost this CPU manages to hit to 5 GHz dead on whoohooo!


----------



## CubanB

After the year and a half of speculation, so happy to people having good results with this board and the newer CPU's.


----------



## Pilotasso

aha, found a bug...
I cant seem to enable Resizable BAR in BIOS. If I do, It hangs during start (the Q code leds flicker), and in addition to that, also I noticed that when I get back to BIOS the drive boot priority option is greyed out. I have 2 drives, one SSD (OS drive) and an HDD for storage only. Only way to recover is to clear CMOS and start setting over from scratch (without resizable BAR)

Anyone else encountered it?


----------



## Sufferage

Pilotasso said:


> aha, found a bug...
> I cant seem to enable Resizable BAR in BIOS. If I do, It hangs during start (the Q code leds flicker), and in addition to that, also I noticed that when I get back to BIOS the drive boot priority option is greyed out. I have 2 drives, one SSD (OS drive) and an HDD for storage only. Only way to recover is to clear CMOS and start setting over from scratch (without resizable BAR)
> 
> Anyone else encountered it?


Might be because your 1080Ti doesn't support SAM.
Had no trouble activating it with my 6900XT.


----------



## Disc0

Pilotasso said:


> aha, found a bug...
> I cant seem to enable Resizable BAR in BIOS. If I do, It hangs during start (the Q code leds flicker), and in addition to that, also I noticed that when I get back to BIOS the drive boot priority option is greyed out. I have 2 drives, one SSD (OS drive) and an HDD for storage only. Only way to recover is to clear CMOS and start setting over from scratch (without resizable BAR)
> 
> Anyone else encountered it?


Here's mine, I enabled it just for test. But I don't get it, why would anyone with nV GPU turn it on (Radeon fares much better with ReBAR on), when most of the games are running worse with ReBAR on?!
Also some of the Ampere GPU's came with the BIOS without ReBAR support like mine (launch 3060Ti), so I had to flash ReBAR BIOS. And You need to disable CSM.
Now, I will just disable it, because it sucks according to reviews.


----------



## Pilotasso

I was just trying it out. I forgot only 20 series Gforce and up could be enabled.
And yes, an upgrade is mandatory by now.  I'm waiting for the next gen.


----------



## Hellboy02

Disc0 said:


> Hmm, if I was You, I would buy 5600 non X, 5600 wipes the floor with that 1700 in everything.
> It's better to go cheap(er) upgrade now IMHO (because Your C6H may die due to how old it is...maybe...don't know), than to be beta tester again.
> I have 3600 non X, 3060Ti and for the moment I game @1080p/60 (SP only), so for me, 3600 is good for now, but if the prices come down...who knows, would like 5700X/5800X (these are also walid upgrade for You) or supercheap 5600. 5700X Vs 5800X; biggest difference is all core boost, according to GN, 5700 all core sustained boost is 4050mhz, while 5800X is closer to 4600mhz, quite the difference. Single core boost is negligible, around 100+ mhz.


I also installed 3600 only with X and 3060ti, I thought to install 5600 or 5800, but I looked at the reviews and realized that with 3060ti there will be no tangible difference in most games, 3060ti shows its maximum from 3600x, to see the difference, you need a more powerful video card, this applies most single player games


----------



## Neoony

Pilotasso said:


> aha, found a bug...
> I cant seem to enable Resizable BAR in BIOS. If I do, It hangs during start (the Q code leds flicker), and in addition to that, also I noticed that when I get back to BIOS the drive boot priority option is greyed out. I have 2 drives, one SSD (OS drive) and an HDD for storage only. Only way to recover is to clear CMOS and start setting over from scratch (without resizable BAR)
> 
> Anyone else encountered it?


No problem with Resizable BAR for me and my GPU does not support it by default.
Radeon VII + 1800x
Enabled Resizable BAR in BIOS (in the global setting on top of the BIOS) [CPU-Z still shows HW not supported and Radeon has SAM grayed out]
Installed modded GPU drivers and enabled Rebar with legacy ASIC and it shows that SAM can be enabled in Radeon app
Although its not clear if it has any effects for me, tiny bit better FPS in quick RDR2 benchmark, didnt notice any worse performance.
I think I also read it might have bigger effect with newer CPUs than 1800x
Modded drivers: [3rd-Party Driver] Amernime Zone Radeon Insight 22.4.1 WHQL Driver Pack (Released)

But its not like I had any trouble when I enabled it while my hardware does not support it (CPU-Z shows its not supported) and that was before I installed the modded drivers.
But maybe its different with Nvidia GPU or older ones


----------



## alasdairvfr

More 5800X3D info (aggregated from several reviewers):

(1) AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D Meta Review : hardware (reddit.com) 

It's looking like this chip is a clear win for gamers looking for performance with insane efficiency. Like silly-low at 67w. I can see this 3D Vcache thing really do some miracles in the mobile world over the next couple years, no more cpu/gpu competing for TDP on laptops.


----------



## GraveNoX

NEED QUICK HELP
Have 5800X. Bought 64gb (2x32gb) F4-3200C14D-64GTZDCB CL14-15-15-35 1.35V and it shows in bios as 16gb each in a2 b2. Windows shows 32gb total, 2 sticks. I seen people running 128gb on this board. Also it doesn't boot at 3200 with 18-18-18-18 etc. What should I change to recognize all ram ? I got scammed?
It posts only after I press restart 3 times and then it runs at 2133. DRAM Vboot voltage 1.42 didn't fixed it.


http://imgur.com/zJNT9Tm


----------



## Cellar Dweller

GraveNoX said:


> NEED QUICK HELP
> Have 5800X. Bought 64gb (2x32gb) F4-3200C14D-64GTZDCB CL14-15-15-35 1.35V and it shows in bios as 16gb each in a2 b2. Windows shows 32gb total, 2 sticks. I seen people running 128gb on this board. Also it doesn't boot at 3200 with 18-18-18-18 etc. What should I change to recognize all ram ? I got scammed?
> It posts only after I press restart 3 times and then it runs at 2133. DRAM Vboot voltage 1.42 didn't fixed it.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/zJNT9Tm


I think you got scammed or they had wrong stickers on it. You ended up getting 2x16 and not 2x32. They might have just had it miss marked (accidents happen)... I have same RAM but 4x16=64G and it's running fine on CH6 with the 3950x and latest BIOS. I don't think RAM would ever only show half as far as G is concerned even with issues of Dual Channel etc. that usually affects the mhz.


----------



## GraveNoX

But the label on the RAM is the same like on the box.


----------



## LicSqualo

The part number report: F4-3200C14-*16*GTZDCB so (if true this) they are 16GB each stick for a total of 32GB as reported by the system. In detail they are dual rank, 8GB x side, Samsung C-die.


----------



## xzamples




----------



## GraveNoX

LicSqualo said:


> The part number report: F4-3200C14-*16*GTZDCB so (if true this) they are 16GB each stick for a total of 32GB as reported by the system. In detail they are dual rank, 8GB x side, Samsung C-die.


It seems these are DC (double capacity) DIMMS.








In The Lab: Double Capacity 2x32GB DDR4 from G.Skill and ZADAK







www.anandtech.com




"G.Skill stated that their memory is essentially two UDIMM modules on one PCB, with double chips, double ePROM, and power management. " So it's like 2 dimms = 4 regular dimms.
Someone said "these boards will see it as 1 DPC when one of these is installed. None of the consumer chips support more than 2 DPC so should not allow you to do 4X32 because it would see it as 4 DPC. "
So what to do to be recognized correctly on Ryzen system ? Have Asus C6H 8503 bios with 5800X.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

It's like LicSqualo mentioned. Everything is seeing the sticks correctly and you'll never see them as 32G sticks. I have 4 of those sticks which give me my 64G. What is seen in Windows or CPU-Z or HWInfo will all probably state that they are what LicSqualo has shown (F4-3200C14-*16*GTZDCB). You got 2 of those sticks which the 16 in the name means they are only 16G sticks x 2 = 32G.  Buy two more of those sticks and put them in filling all 4 slots and you'll have your 64G.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

How to Enable ReBar with CSM (_Compatibility_ Support Module) ?
Is any workaround, to have this without Secure Boot.


----------



## mito1172

GraveNoX said:


> But the label on the RAM is the same like on the box.


2 ram 16 +16 total 32 gb already, so (2x32GB) 









F4-3200C14D-64GTZDCB-(EOL) - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.


Trident Z RGB DC DDR4-3200 CL14-15-15-35 1.35V 64GB (2x32GB) Trident Z RGB DC (Double Capacity) series is a new class of high-capacity DDR4 memory, doubling the conventional 16GB module capacity with 16 memory IC chips to a whopping 32GB per module with 32 IC chips, substantially increasing...




www.gskill.com


----------



## LicSqualo

Reading the page indicated by Mito, GSKILL report on the overview page of the ram:
*Trident Z RGB DC modules are only compatible on the following ASUS motherboards:
ROG Z390 MAXIMUS XI APEX, ROG MAXIMUS XI GENE, and ROG STRIX Z390-I GAMING. *
So, no way to use these stick on other systems.


----------



## MasterGamma12

To explain it, The Double Capacity sticks with the compatible board essentially function as 2 sticks per slot (These sticks were made before 32gb udimms were a thing). Since your board (or 99% of other boards for that matter) doesn't support that, you're getting half that.

This isn't your ram, but it functions exactly the same


----------



## xAD3r1ty

Is the latest bios already 5800x3d compatible? I'm upgrading my 3800x to the 5800x3d or 5900/5950x


----------



## tcclaviger

It is yes, 8503.


----------



## GeorgeKps

tcclaviger said:


> It is yes, 8503.


Robert from AMD specifically said that AGESA 1207 is needed for Zen 3 to be enabled in 300 series chipsets.
(timestamped)


----------



## tcclaviger

Robert lied or misinformed. Kind of like X3D can't be overclocked... lmao.

Robert is a marketing guy, therefor full of shiz and spin.


----------



## MasterGamma12

Yeah, Hallock has a history of lying.


----------



## voxson5

My 5900x is here and in!

For now I had to use an ancient syringe of arctic silver because I forgot to check if I had anything else in my excitement to get it in lol. Seems to be high temps in bios? (low 50's, on an nh-d15), will get some better paste and reseat - I'm assuming something like cryonaught would be the best here?

I know the upgrade experience is old info by now, but wow it is soo much 'smoother' and responsive, and picked up a noticeable amount of frames in the games I tested (cp2077, rust, hzd). Much more noticeable than 1700->3700x imo.

All on bios default settings so far, time to go down the rabbithole.


----------



## mito1172

voxson5 said:


> My 5900x is here and in!
> 
> For now I had to use an ancient syringe of arctic silver because I forgot to check if I had anything else in my excitement to get it in lol. Seems to be high temps in bios? (low 50's, on an nh-d15), will get some better paste and reseat - I'm assuming something like cryonaught would be the best here?
> 
> I know the upgrade experience is old info by now, but wow it is soo much 'smoother' and responsive, and picked up a noticeable amount of frames in the games I tested (cp2077, rust, hzd). Much more noticeable than 1700->3700x imo.
> 
> All on bios default settings so far, time to go down the rabbithole.


what's the idle cpu temp?


----------



## voxson5

High 40's per hwinfo64


----------



## The Sandman

voxson5 said:


> My 5900x is here and in!
> 
> For now I had to use an ancient syringe of arctic silver because I forgot to check if I had anything else in my excitement to get it in lol. Seems to be high temps in bios? (low 50's, on an nh-d15), will get some better paste and reseat - I'm assuming something like cryonaught would be the best here?
> 
> I know the upgrade experience is old info by now, but wow it is soo much 'smoother' and responsive, and picked up a noticeable amount of frames in the games I tested (cp2077, rust, hzd). Much more noticeable than 1700->3700x imo.
> 
> All on bios default settings so far, time to go down the rabbithole.


Try 3800 C16 for a nice boost, it was painless for my flares


----------



## zzztopzzz

Ne01 OnnA said:


> How to Enable ReBar with CSM (_Compatibility_ Support Module) ?
> Is any workaround, to have this without Secure Boot.


You can enable the REBAR through the Nvidia control panel. I believe it requires secure boot.

P.S. I have this mobo but it's presently parked in its box on a shelf. It didn't play well with my Ryzen 5 3600 Windows 7 project but that's another story.


----------



## cbjaust

tcclaviger said:


> It is yes, 8503.


So far you've concentrated on 2D benches but I want to know if there any mileage to be had for 3D benches running on the 5800X3D?


----------



## mito1172

voxson5 said:


> High 40's per hwinfo64


i guess the cpu cooler is liquid?


----------



## tcclaviger

cbjaust said:


> So far you've concentrated on 2D benches but I want to know if there any mileage to be had for 3D benches running on the 5800X3D?


I've posted some in the 5800X3D thread, didn't want to persist off topic too long here. Ran into an issue that stopped testing of 3080ti until crosshair 8 E arrives, but there are results posted of 2080ti + 5800x3d.


----------



## voxson5

The Sandman said:


> Try 3800 C16 for a nice boost, it was painless for my flares
> 
> View attachment 2557052


Oh I'll definitely be using your settings eventually (just like years ago haha)

Just playing with primaries right now to see what I can do


----------



## voxson5

mito1172 said:


> i guess the cpu cooler is liquid?


Nah, noctua NH-D15 (the big twin tower air cooler)


----------



## harrysun

tcclaviger said:


> Honestly, you'll have to try to find out, the WHEAs are a result of internal FCLK power saving features we don't have access to in the Microcode I think it was Veii who showed logs demonstrating WHEAs being triggered when the FCLK goes from idle clocks to active clocks and are the result of overboosting of the FCLK. There seems to be a hidden state change at 1900 and higher on internal FCLK behavior of idle/active behavior. It's more CPU and AGESA specific than board specific.
> 
> The C6E can do 4000 mem, but everything needs to be "just right". 64GB @ 3800 is already pretty damn impressive for 5950x tbh.
> 
> From what you've posted I suspect 1900 may have ghost WHEAs already, unreported ones. I get the same at 1933, no log entries but L3 performance drops in AIDA64. You can confirm by dropping FCLK and MCLK 1 notch and looking at L3 throughput, if it's the same, you're good at 1900!
> 
> For my 5950x I only see L3 values like that when I am at 1933, below 1900 it's 1200-1400+ read/write and 1200ish copy. 1966 and above L3 bandwidth drops below 1000gb while suppressing 19 spam.
> 
> That's not to say there aren't performance gains, 2000:4000C14 beats 1866:3733C13 in both latency and synthetic/non-synthetic test results despite WHEA spam and is otherwise dead stable.
> 
> For an edge:
> You can try the bclk trick to gain performance too. Drop MCLK and FCLK to 1866/3733, then raise BCLK until it's at 1900/3800, I think it's 101.8. Set Performance Boost enabled and Force OC Mode Disabled to enabled. Adjust CPU voltage to offset + 0.00625 or +0.0125, it should give you a positive gain in everything, CPU performance, ram bandwidth, cache speed, and ram latency.
> 
> Did this on my 3900x today, up to 104.2 to get to 1907/3815C14 1t and murdered my old fmax enhancer scores at lower reported effective clocks.
> 
> 572 1t cpuz
> 1421 1t R23
> 6699 Geekbench 4 1t
> 1457 Geekbench 5 1t
> 62.8ns Aida latency


Thx @tcclaviger for you input.

While investigating my settings with BIOS 8503 and 5950x B2 I've identified that ZenTimings 1.2.5 report VDDG CCD/IOD always as 0.9976V on the C6H independent what set in BIOS. Is this true for you guys too?


----------



## tcclaviger

Nope, 0.9238 VDDP 0.9474 CCD 1.0743 IOD at the moment, but it's a C6E and VRM is not the same if I remember correctly, not sure if Asus did something dumb with bioses.


----------



## voxson5

FWIW they don't seem display any changes on 1.2.5 for me (C6H)


----------



## The Sandman

harrysun said:


> While investigating my settings with BIOS 8503 and 5950x B2 I've identified that ZenTimings 1.2.5 report VDDG CCD/IOD always as 0.9976V on the C6H independent what set in BIOS. Is this true for you guys too?


Yes mine both show 0.9976v but are still on auto in bios as my chip is new to me and had only limited time to play so far.
I wasn't aware if it's a "thing" or not, till reading your post .


----------



## harrysun

@tcclaviger Figered new values for VDDG CCD/IOD = 0.923V @1.09V SOC and now the L3 cache values should be ok?


----------



## mito1172

voxson5 said:


> Nah, noctua NH-D15 (the big twin tower air cooler)


nice, mine is NOCTUA NH-U12S SE. I hope enough?


----------



## lavie.kwon

harrysun said:


> Thx @tcclaviger for you input.
> 
> While investigating my settings with BIOS 8503 and 5950x B2 I've identified that ZenTimings 1.2.5 report VDDG CCD/IOD always as 0.9976V on the C6H independent what set in BIOS. Is this true for you guys too?


You have to change vddg ccd/iod voltage in Advanced - AMD Overclocking, not Extreme Tweaker.


----------



## xAD3r1ty

Guys where do you find the 5800x3d in Europe? Can't find it selling anywhere, I'm so tempted to just buy the 5950x for 500eur at Amazon


----------



## voxson5

mito1172 said:


> nice, mine is NOCTUA NH-U12S SE. I hope enough?


A quick google says it should be ok if you don't go crazy 

Also depends on airflow, room temperature etc

The undervolt via curve optimizer does seem to help temperatures too


----------



## XLNT1337

xAD3r1ty said:


> Guys where do you find the 5800x3d in Europe? Can't find it selling anywhere, I'm so tempted to just buy the 5950x for 500eur at Amazon


Ehhhmm... release is today at 3 pm your time.


----------



## Pilotasso

mito1172 said:


> nice, mine is NOCTUA NH-U12S SE. I hope enough?


NOCTUA makes great air coolers, that being said, for a 12 or a 16 cores I would recommend at least the NHD15 model with 2 fans. Specially true for countries with high ambient temperatures in summer.


----------



## alasdairvfr

Did anyone try FMax Enhancer on 5000 series yet?

I turned it on and found my CCD1 is boosting way higher in ST/MT workloads where CCD2 is capping around 4.35 effective clock under loads.

All in all my MC performance seems to have dropped about 3% and SC has picked up by about 3%. Temps have gone up a good few degrees on CCD1 as well. I'm wondering if there is anything I can do to salvage a little CCD2 perf, or is this how FMax is supposed to work? I never tried it on my 3900xt.


----------



## ocisdead

alasdairvfr said:


> Did anyone try FMax Enhancer on 5000 series yet?
> 
> I turned it on and found my CCD1 is boosting way higher in ST/MT workloads where CCD2 is capping around 4.35 effective clock under loads.
> 
> All in all my MC performance seems to have dropped about 3% and SC has picked up by about 3%. Temps have gone up a good few degrees on CCD1 as well. I'm wondering if there is anything I can do to salvage a little CCD2 perf, or is this how FMax is supposed to work? I never tried it on my 3900xt.


fmax enhancer helps matisse but harms vermeer. Definitely disable it with your new 5000 series processor.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

I have on my 5950x a Noctua - NH-D15 (Double Fan) and on the 3950x the Noctua - NH-D15S (Single Fan) and both have been much cooler than using an AIO Corsair H115i that I had previously. I'll never do AIO again with how well these 2 have performed. Neither go over 70c at max. I'll definitely be pushing those coolers for any newer systems going forward.


----------



## alasdairvfr

ocisdead said:


> fmax enhancer helps matisse but harms vermeer. Definitely disable it with your new 5000 series processor.


I did read some ppl get really bad results but wanted to see what it did firsthand so I tried for fun. I have since turned it off since I was getting system instability with this PBO setup and CO offset was probably starving it and pushing it at the same time. FMax needs to be explicitly set to "ENABLE" to do anything, "Disable" and "Auto" both seem to disable which makes sense since we are using PBO from the AMD menu.

Interestingly it did really help my single core boost go over 5000 effective where I can't get above 4.9 for more than a split second in SC benching.


----------



## Pilotasso

Cellar Dweller said:


> I have on my 5950x a Noctua - NH-D15 (Double Fan) and on the 3950x the Noctua - NH-D15S (Single Fan) and both have been much cooler than using an AIO Corsair H115i that I had previously. I'll never do AIO again with how well these 2 have performed. Neither go over 70c at max. I'll definitely be pushing those coolers for any newer systems going forward.


That's strange because I had the opposite experience. I passed my old 2700X and 3900X to my sister, she has NH-D15 that I bought for her, and I have an NZXT Kraken X62 (not same as Corsair H115i), and in both CPU's my cooling setup was always cooler under load, and for longer.

3 notes about the configurations (important) though:
1- my sisters machine is using an E-ATX tower (cooler master HAF-X), fits the NOCTUA cooler with lots of room from the GPU.
2 - and I am using a corsair 400C with the AIO at the front *NOT AT THE TOP*.
3- Replaced the 2 original NZXT fans on my machine with 4 high pressure corsair magnetic bearing fans to have it in push-pull configuration to help push air thru the frontal dust filter (this setup also helps preventing RAM from being cooked off by the GPU).

So depending of your specific build layout and your airflow inside the case you may incur (or not) in trouble with hot air ingestion on your coolers.

That being said, as I previously mentioned the NOCTUA air cooler is awesome (but you need great airflow inside the tower). The reason I have an AIO is because sometimes ambient temp exceeds 30Cº here and I simply needed more dissipation area *and away from the GPU exhaust *(for such a small case as a 400C that's a killer)*.*


----------



## roco_smith

xAD3r1ty said:


> Guys where do you find the 5800x3d in Europe? Can't find it selling anywhere, I'm so tempted to just buy the 5950x for 500eur at Amazon


In my case I would definitely will do that , for a few dollars more you got the top of the line chip for gaming and multitask .The price right now for the 5950X is in the sweet spot and you will have a future proof cpu that will do his job for a couple of more years until AM5 /Zen4 mature and be bug free and DDR5 memory will be at Planet Earth price


----------



## tcclaviger

harrysun said:


> @tcclaviger Figered new values for VDDG CCD/IOD = 0.923V @1.09V SOC and now the L3 cache values should be ok?
> View attachment 2557212
> View attachment 2557213


Nice work Harrysun. Looks like a solid and stable daily setup


----------



## Yvese

So I finally upgraded to the 5900x from 3900x. For some reason it wont let me upgrade the chipset driver since the installation keeps failing. Anyone have this issue? Everything else seems fine.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

Yvese said:


> So I finally upgraded to the 5900x from 3900x. For some reason it wont let me upgrade the chipset driver since the installation keeps failing. Anyone have this issue? Everything else seems fine.


Are you running the actual setup as "administrator"? Meaning right click on it and pick that.


----------



## alasdairvfr

Yvese said:


> So I finally upgraded to the 5900x from 3900x. For some reason it wont let me upgrade the chipset driver since the installation keeps failing. Anyone have this issue? Everything else seems fine.


Did you uninstall the current/old chipset driver first? Not sure if this will help your issue or not but it does reduce risk of weird things happening. Try redownloading the driver in case the files are borked. Unninstall-old - reboot - install-new - reboot. My iodrive PCIE SSD was causing the system to crash because I didn't upgrade right away.


----------



## Yvese

Cellar Dweller said:


> Are you running the actual setup as "administrator"? Meaning right click on it and pick that.


Still failing 




alasdairvfr said:


> Did you uninstall the current/old chipset driver first? Not sure if this will help your issue or not but it does reduce risk of weird things happening. Try redownloading the driver in case the files are borked. Unninstall-old - reboot - install-new - reboot. My iodrive PCIE SSD was causing the system to crash because I didn't upgrade right away.


I'll try that. Just to confirm so I know I'm DLing the right one, it's this one, right?


----------



## alasdairvfr

Yvese said:


> I'll try that. Just to confirm so I know I'm DLing the right one, it's this one, right?


TBH I suggest getting em from the ASUS C6H page not from AMD 

ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO | ROG Crosshair | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Canada (asus.com) 

^ ^ ^

This is where i get BIOS / drivers


----------



## mito1172

voxson5 said:


> A quick google says it should be ok if you don't go crazy
> 
> Also depends on airflow, room temperature etc
> 
> The undervolt via curve optimizer does seem to help temperatures too


air flow is good. There are 2 14cm fans at the top, 2 14cm fans at the front and 1 14cm fans at the back. There are also 2 12cm fans in the cooler


----------



## mito1172

Pilotasso said:


> NOCTUA makes great air coolers, that being said, for a 12 or a 16 cores I would recommend at least the NHD15 model with 2 fans. Specially true for countries with high ambient temperatures in summer.


Thank you, but NOCTUA NH-U12S SE has 2 12cm fans, and if that's not enough, I wouldn't buy the 5900x. It's better..


----------



## Yvese

alasdairvfr said:


> TBH I suggest getting em from the ASUS C6H page not from AMD
> 
> ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO | ROG Crosshair | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Canada (asus.com)
> 
> ^ ^ ^
> 
> This is where i get BIOS / drivers


Thanks but I fixed it thanks to this thread on reddit. If anyone is having issues like me try using that MS tool.

With that said, is there anything special I should enable with this new bios? When I installed my 5900x I got a message at boot about some ftpm thing. I forgot what it said but I just pressed 'Y'. Not sure what that was but pressing 'N' before made it keep popping up on restarts.

Should I enable rebar? I have a 3080 but I'm on Windows 10. Not sure if that's a Windows 11 thing.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

Yvese said:


> Thanks but I fixed it thanks to this thread on reddit. If anyone is having issues like me try using that MS tool.
> 
> With that said, is there anything special I should enable with this new bios? When I installed my 5900x I got a message at boot about some ftpm thing. I forgot what it said but I just pressed 'Y'. Not sure what that was but pressing 'N' before made it keep popping up on restarts.
> 
> Should I enable rebar? I have a 3080 but I'm on Windows 10. Not sure if that's a Windows 11 thing.


The fTPM is to use the CPU as a TPM device which will allow you to install Windows 11 as long as you also enable Secure Boot. More or less it makes your system Windows 11 compatible. The warning I think is that if you enable drive encryption that you have to save your keys. Very few people or home users would use Bitlocker. If you do have Bitlocker enabled though you would need to be concerned. I have both fTPM enabled in BIOS and Secure Boot, but I'd never enable Bitlocker. I do use Windows 11. So the BIOS warning is moot. I also enabled REBAR on my system too. I have a 3090 and I have a 5950x.


----------



## tcclaviger

Rebar on win 10 usually helps performance, it's worth enabling globally using the Nvidia inspection tool.


----------



## Yvese

Cellar Dweller said:


> The fTPM is to use the CPU as a TPM device which will allow you to install Windows 11 as long as you also enable Secure Boot. More or less it makes your system Windows 11 compatible. The warning I think is that if you enable drive encryption that you have to save your keys. Very few people or home users would use Bitlocker. If you do have Bitlocker enabled though you would need to be concerned. I have both fTPM enabled in BIOS and Secure Boot, but I'd never enable Bitlocker. I do use Windows 11. So the BIOS warning is moot. I also enabled REBAR on my system too. I have a 3090 and I have a 5950x.


Hmm I don't plan on upgrading to Windows 11 yet so I guess it's kinda meh for me right now. I'll enable Rebar though. Thanks!


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Yvese said:


> So I finally upgraded to the 5900x from 3900x. For some reason it wont let me upgrade the chipset driver since the installation keeps failing. Anyone have this issue? Everything else seems fine.


First Uninstall all chipset drivers, then proceed with new one 
Also try different versions.


----------



## Mechador

Is it possible to run 5800X3D CPU on this board?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Mechador said:


> Is it possible to run 5800X3D CPU on this board?


Yes


----------



## alasdairvfr

Cellar Dweller said:


> The fTPM is to use the CPU as a TPM device which will allow you to install Windows 11 as long as you also enable Secure Boot. More or less it makes your system Windows 11 compatible. The warning I think is that if you enable drive encryption that you have to save your keys. Very few people or home users would use Bitlocker. If you do have Bitlocker enabled though you would need to be concerned. I have both fTPM enabled in BIOS and Secure Boot, but I'd never enable Bitlocker. I do use Windows 11. So the BIOS warning is moot. I also enabled REBAR on my system too. I have a 3090 and I have a 5950x.


Do you experience the fTPM stutter issue? Or is that fixed in the beta bios?


----------



## Lurcher99

alasdairvfr said:


> Do you experience the fTPM stutter issue? Or is that fixed in the beta bios?


It's not fixed in this BIOS, I still experience it in Cyberpunk 2077 and Forza Horizon 5.


----------



## alasdairvfr

I find it more confusing now the configuration, theres a big bitlocker warning when I flashed my BIOS at one point I'm like "i'm pretty sure i don't have bitlocker set up on this machine... pretty sure"

Before it was always off by default but now there seems to be 2-3 places (fTPM/Trusted Computing) to check, I swear it's turned itself back to enabled at least once. Does having it enabled but not in use cause the stutter?

Putting my old man hat on here but I remember when TPM was part of the motherboard, not CPU. Or in some hyperscalers its a PCIE card. Putting the TPM in the CPU imo somewhat negates the benefit and point of TPM in the first place which is to offload the crypto from the CPU to mitigate spectre type attacks...

/oldman


----------



## Cellar Dweller

I only play one game and I don't notice any stuttering. Supposedly the next AGESA 1.2.0.7 release supposedly in the coming weeks (May) I think will fix the fTPM stutter issue. There will be a newer Chipset driver coming too which I already have installed but it's geared more for the 5800X3D. Plus when they finally release the newer Chipset driver it may have other factors baked in compared to the one I'm currently using.


----------



## Neoony

By the way
Probably not related to recent topic, but wanna post it anyways. As the stutters topic reminded me of this 

A while ago
I had some stutters I could not explain. Every few seconds/minutes a tiny hiccup (also audio zapping), which could not even be noticed in FPS or any kind monitoring software.
After a very long time of searching and trying to figure it out, I disabled Virtualization in BIOS and it would stop.
But I use VMware VMs which need Virtualization in BIOS enabled.
Eventually I figured it only happened when both Hyper-V was enabled in Windows and Virtualization was enabled in BIOS, both at the same time.
And that would be the cause of stutters.

Even if Hyper-V is removed from Programs and Features, it would still show as enabled in Task Manager - Performance - CPU, I had to run some power-shell scripts to disable Hyper-V








Disable Hyper-V to run virtualization software - Windows Client


Discusses an issue in which virtualization applications don't work together with Hyper-V, Device Guard, and Credential Guard. Provides a resolution.



docs.microsoft.com




and








How to Disable Hyper-V in Windows 10?


Hello all. Do you have any ideas why Windows does not allow me to uninstall Hyper-V? When I try to do so, I get an error saying: “The changes couldn't be completed. Please reboot your computer and try again. Error




ugetfix.com





I was experimenting with Hyper-V at some point, but then didnt really use it for anything.
While I do run VMware VMs (dont really need Hyper-V, just virtualization enabled in BIOS)

Task manager shows Virtualization (BIOS) or Hyper-V (Windows) separately...probably if Hyper-V is disabled it might not show in task manager.
I guess its also a bit weird, because from what I read, Hyper-V might need Virtualization in BIOS enabled...so not sure what was really the problem, maybe only something wrong with Hyper-V in Windows

Just throwing it out here, so it can be found.


----------



## mito1172

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Yes


hello . Will 8503 bios remain beta?


----------



## xAD3r1ty

Guys i need some help, either my 5800x3D is faulty or something is bugged in the bios, i used my flare X at 3600mhz on my older 3800x at 1.41v , But i can't increase the dram speed at all in the 5800x3d , it only boots at 3200mhz or it goes to error 07 and doesn't boot, even increasing to 3266mhz makes it not boot, applying voltage works fine, increasing FCLK to 1800 works fine, as soon as i touch the memory speed it doesn't boot, did this happen to anyone? the memory is flare X (b-die)


----------



## number9_1982

xAD3r1ty said:


> Guys i need some help, either my 5800x3D is faulty or something is bugged in the bios, i used my flare X at 3600mhz on my older 3800x at 1.41v , But i can't increase the dram speed at all in the 5800x3d , it only boots at 3200mhz or it goes to error 07 and doesn't boot, even increasing to 3266mhz makes it not boot, applying voltage works fine, increasing FCLK to 1800 works fine, as soon as i touch the memory speed it doesn't boot, did this happen to anyone? the memory is flare X (b-die)


What about DDR voltage? Once i had Problems setting more than 1.2v did Not apply. 

Could you please check your ec1 firmware Version?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

mito1172 said:


> hello . Will 8503 bios remain beta?


IMhO All new BIOSes are Beta....


----------



## mito1172

Ne01 OnnA said:


> IMhO All new BIOSes are Beta....


I know that, but I meant will the beta name be removed later?


----------



## Neoony

mito1172 said:


> I know that, but I meant will the beta name be removed later?


Either this beta becomes release version (most likely, can take months)
Or new version will be another beta (if some bugs are found that need fixing)

Only ASUS knows


----------



## xAD3r1ty

Um


number9_1982 said:


> What about DDR voltage? Once i had Problems setting more than 1.2v did Not apply.
> 
> Could you please check your ec1 firmware Version?


I can change voltage just fine, it's just when I change to something else than 3200mhz, like 3266mhz gives error 07, it's very weird, fclk works fine at 1800 but I'm keeping it at 1600 because of ram, just wanted to see if someone with the vi hero (non extrême) had the same problem as me with the 5800x3d


----------



## Neoony

mito1172 said:


> I know that, but I meant will the beta name be removed later?


Also check the FAQ here: Reddit Thread

Explains the BETA / Release process nicely



> _*What if the UEFI BIOS listed is a BETA? Should I update?*_
> 
> BETA UEFI releases are for enthusiasts who want access to the latest features, functions, and microcode enhancements; they may also be issued for possible bug/issue resolution. As they are not officially supported, they are not recommended for day-to-day / long-term use. Users who plan to use their system in this capacity and want to ensure the best interoperability/compatibility and stability, as well as performance, should wait for a formal release.
> 
> _*How long does it take for a formal release to be issued/released? (between BETA and formal)*_
> 
> The time span between a BETA and a formal release can vary depending on multiple factors, including new microcode being provided/updated between those releases. In addition, there is extensive validation and qualification that needs to occur prior to a release being fully qualified and released as a formal build (non BETA). This is part of UEFI development and validation. Generally, you will see a formal release within 1 to 3 months from the date of a BETA release. In some cases, BETAs are singular releases and will not see a formal release. There can also be cases where a BETA build is transitioned to a new BETA build, essentially having back-to-back BETA releases.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

mito1172 said:


> I know that, but I meant will the beta name be removed later?


Maby. We shall see.


----------



## mito1172

Neoony said:


> Also check the FAQ here: Reddit Thread
> 
> Explains the BETA / Release process nicely


thank you. 

*Ne01 OnnA

*


----------



## ocisdead

I'm still on the latest 8503 bios and I just had my cpu fan stop and roast my cpu at 103c which resulted in it throttling to 500MHz to save itself. Searching through this thread shows people experiencing this problem on this motherboard four years ago. I haven't changed anything with fan control either it's just set to PWM and 'standard' profile. I didn't have this issue on the older bios versions with broken sleep.... maybe this is just another sleep bug?

Thanks Asus, very cool.


----------



## alasdairvfr

ocisdead said:


> I'm still on the latest 8503 bios and I just had my cpu fan stop and roast my cpu at 103c which resulted in it throttling to 500MHz to save itself. Searching through this thread shows people experiencing this problem on this motherboard four years ago. I haven't changed anything with fan control either it's just set to PWM and 'standard' profile. I didn't have this issue on the older bios versions with broken sleep.... maybe this is just another sleep bug?
> 
> Thanks Asus, very cool.


ooof thats rough!

After I installed my new CPU I noticed my fan profile was all messed up - I use a Corsair AIO and iCUE which is finnicky at best. I'm not sure if switching CPU "broke" iCUE but my temps were high af under load till i rebuilt the fan curve by hand. Occasionally the service needs to be reset too but at least in either case the fans are stuck spinning slowly which is better than nothing.


----------



## Pilotasso

yes, the socket sensor is out of wack with the new CPU and agesa, this could be avoided if those applications could access the die temp which is correct and more stable. I used to customize the fan curve with an ascending line but that will drive you crazy with the noise variations, so the trick is to use temperature steps of 20 degrees on the way up. Not perfect but at least they wont ramp.
I have mine setup 50% RPM until 50 degrees, then 70% until 70 degrees, above that 100%. But that's with my fans, not saying that these values will work well with yours.


----------



## mito1172

I bought this card in 2017 and I have not touched the fan settings and I have not had any problems.


----------



## GeorgeKps

mito1172 said:


> I bought this card in 2017 and I have not touched the fan settings and I have not had any problems.


In my case, whenever I set it at something, all Hell would break loose. So I leave it at default.


----------



## harrysun

ocisdead said:


> fmax enhancer helps matisse but harms vermeer. Definitely disable it with your new 5000 series processor.


Hmm. I've identified that with PBX Fmax Enhancer = Enabled I get ~1200GB/s in AIDA64 for L3 cache. Without it drops to ~1000GB/s. Only by changing EDC to 300A I get ~1200GB/s for L3 in AIDA64 back again.


----------



## alasdairvfr

harrysun said:


> Hmm. I've identified that with PBX Fmax Enhancer = Enabled I get ~1200GB/s in AIDA64 for L3 cache. Without it drops to ~1000GB/s. Only by changing EDC to 300A I get ~1200GB/s for L3 in AIDA64 back again.


I noticed my primary CCD was super fast and hot, SC jumped a good 3% but at least 6 degrees hotter and it really didn't like my CO/PBO settings and crashed on idle after a few hours


----------



## Cellar Dweller

For those that want to have an incredible fan control software. You can get it here. I happened across this today. You may already know about it but it supposedly can control all fans that are found and it will find all controllers within your system. Enjoy: GitHub - Rem0o/FanControl.Releases: This is the release repository for Fan Control, a highly customizable fan controlling software for Windows.


----------



## Dave001

Cellar Dweller said:


> For those that want to have an incredible fan control software. You can get it here. I happened across this today. You may already know about it but it supposedly can control all fans that are found and it will find all controllers within your system. Enjoy: GitHub - Rem0o/FanControl.Releases: This is the release repository for Fan Control, a highly customizable fan controlling software for Windows.


----------



## mito1172

GeorgeKps said:


> In my case, whenever I set it at something, all Hell would break loose. So I leave it at default.


yes, you shouldn't play with the settings too much.


----------



## mito1172

Cellar Dweller said:


> For those that want to have an incredible fan control software. You can get it here. I happened across this today. You may already know about it but it supposedly can control all fans that are found and it will find all controllers within your system. Enjoy: GitHub - Rem0o/FanControl.Releases: This is the release repository for Fan Control, a highly customizable fan controlling software for Windows.


works great even on 11 year old motherboard. thanks


----------



## alasdairvfr

I use a custom fancurve utility on my laptop and it's a thing of beauty. I may look into this one too and for my main PC. I've just had too many softwares that either don't work or the daemon stops working sporadically then I have to monitor my temps and fan speeds all the time. My laptop default fan curve is too high on idle but won't hit max fan speed until the CPU is like 90C which to me is worst of both worlds. It hits thermal limit before the fan catches up.

Anyone with a Asus/Zephyrus laptop tho, the armory crate doesn't actually allow you to configure a fancurve properly so this is pretty solid, the service can be set to launch with Windows and you can attach a different fan curve to each power plan (quiet fans with energy saver, aggressive fans for balls-to-the-wall max performance mode)

cronosun/atrofac: A library and a command line application to control the power plan, and the fan curve (CPU & GPU) of Asus Zephyrus G14 devices (might also work with other devices that use the Armoury Crate Service). Fanless mode is possible as long as the GPU & CPU temperatures are not too hot (even on battery). (github.com)


----------



## roco_smith

Cellar Dweller said:


> For those that want to have an incredible fan control software. You can get it here. I happened across this today. You may already know about it but it supposedly can control all fans that are found and it will find all controllers within your system. Enjoy: GitHub - Rem0o/FanControl.Releases: This is the release repository for Fan Control, a highly customizable fan controlling software for Windows.


Already tested in my CH6E but in my case I didn't like it , I still prefer set up my fans direct on Bios


----------



## voxson5

Huh, interesting.

I can boot into windows at 3933c16 1:1:1, but there is a huge performance regression (l3 cache at 133ns latency lol).


----------



## terminx

I've had good luck using this thing: Best Fan Control Software for Windows

The UI isn't anything flashy or special but the functionality is excellent. It can communicate with the fan control IC and the ASUS embedded controller directly and supports neat stuff like programming the fan speeds based on virtual temperature sensors created by taking any number of real sensor values and getting the mean or averaging them over time, etc. It's nice being able to do stuff like control system fans based on the GPU temp without having to rely on e.g heat soak reaching the PCIEx16 temp sensor on the board.


----------



## mito1172

terminx said:


> I've had good luck using this thing: Best Fan Control Software for Windows
> 
> The UI isn't anything flashy or special but the functionality is excellent. It can communicate with the fan control IC and the ASUS embedded controller directly and supports neat stuff like programming the fan speeds based on virtual temperature sensors created by taking any number of real sensor values and getting the mean or averaging them over time, etc. It's nice being able to do stuff like control system fans based on the GPU temp without having to rely on e.g heat soak reaching the PCIEx16 temp sensor on the board.


but it has 30 days trial period.


----------



## mito1172

will it come to us too?  

*ROG CROSSHAIR VIII Series 4201 BETA BIOS

1. Update AGESA version to ComboV2PI 1207*

ROG CROSSHAIR VIII HERO BETA BIOS 4201
ROG-CROSSHAIR-VIII-HERO-ASUS-4201.7z

ROG CROSSHAIR VIII HERO WIFI BETA BIOS 4201
ROG-CROSSHAIR-VIII-HERO-WIFI-ASUS-4201.7z

ROG CROSSHAIR VIII FORMULA BETA BIOS 4201
ROG-CROSSHAIR-VIII-FORMULA-ASUS-4201.7z

ROG CROSSHAIR VIII IMPACT BETA BIOS 4201
ROG-CROSSHAIR-VIII-IMPACT-ASUS-4201.7z

ROG CROSSHAIR VIII DARK HERO BETA BIOS 4201
ROG-CROSSHAIR-VIII-DARK-HERO-ASUS-4201.7z

ROG CROSSHAIR VIII EXTREME BETA BIOS 0801
ROG-CROSSHAIR-VIII-EXTREME-ASUS-0801.7z


----------



## xzamples

terminx said:


> I've had good luck using this thing: Best Fan Control Software for Windows
> 
> The UI isn't anything flashy or special but the functionality is excellent. It can communicate with the fan control IC and the ASUS embedded controller directly and supports neat stuff like programming the fan speeds based on virtual temperature sensors created by taking any number of real sensor values and getting the mean or averaging them over time, etc. It's nice being able to do stuff like control system fans based on the GPU temp without having to rely on e.g heat soak reaching the PCIEx16 temp sensor on the board.


I found this Rem0o/FanControl.Releases: This is the release repository for Fan Control, a highly customizable fan controlling software for Windows. (github.com) 

There's also this lich426/FanCtrl: FanCtrl is a software that allows you to automatically control the fan speed on your PC. (github.com) 

And this if you're running Linux dominiksalvet/asus-fan-control: Fan control for ASUS devices running Linux (github.com)


----------



## GeorgeKps

mito1172 said:


> will it come to us too?
> 
> *ROG CROSSHAIR VIII Series 4201 BETA BIOS
> 
> 1. Update AGESA version to ComboV2PI 1207*
> 
> ROG CROSSHAIR VIII HERO BETA BIOS 4201
> ROG-CROSSHAIR-VIII-HERO-ASUS-4201.7z
> 
> ROG CROSSHAIR VIII HERO WIFI BETA BIOS 4201
> ROG-CROSSHAIR-VIII-HERO-WIFI-ASUS-4201.7z
> 
> ROG CROSSHAIR VIII FORMULA BETA BIOS 4201
> ROG-CROSSHAIR-VIII-FORMULA-ASUS-4201.7z
> 
> ROG CROSSHAIR VIII IMPACT BETA BIOS 4201
> ROG-CROSSHAIR-VIII-IMPACT-ASUS-4201.7z
> 
> ROG CROSSHAIR VIII DARK HERO BETA BIOS 4201
> ROG-CROSSHAIR-VIII-DARK-HERO-ASUS-4201.7z
> 
> ROG CROSSHAIR VIII EXTREME BETA BIOS 0801
> ROG-CROSSHAIR-VIII-EXTREME-ASUS-0801.7z


According to Robert Hallock, 1207 is the AGESA version X370 should look for.
Then again, am running my 5800X3D on the 1206b so...

🤞🤞


----------



## mito1172

GeorgeKps said:


> According to Robert Hallock, 1207 is the AGESA version X370 should look for.
> Then again, am running my 5800X3D on the 1206b so...
> 
> 🤞🤞


1206b works fine on my 1800x.


----------



## GeorgeKps

mito1172 said:


> 1206b works fine on my 1800x.


Yes, I was replying to say that it's the most probable to see 1207 on our boards since it's supposed to be the "go to" AGESA BIOS for X370 and 5800X3D.


----------



## Hantiel

5800x3d works  (and oc Works blck+ and volt offset+0.05 V)


----------



## xzamples

Wasn't 1.2.0.7 suppose to be out by now?


----------



## Dr. Vodka

xzamples said:


> Wasn't 1.2.0.7 suppose to be out by now?


Other X570 ASUS boards apart from the C8 series are getting that update right now.

For us it'll be next week or the other, or the other, you know, May hasn't even started yet. AMD always said the timeline for 1.2.0.7 was April-May. It's right on time.


----------



## oile

Hello guys, I've bought other two sticks of flareX 3200 c14 hoping to get 32gb of stable 3600 c16.
IT has been a nightmare to stabilize oc.
Tested them singularly, they have no problem. In dual channel no problem reaching 3733.
When I put all of the 4, Even if I pass testmem for 2 hours When I leave the pc on desktop doing nothing, it could black screen or reboot itself and lock in bios setup.
With some vddg, I could even get past bsod or sometimes it locks out event during setup in uefi! 
I've tried every possible procodt, clkdrvstr, Soc, Vddp, vddg iod and CCD. With all of them I can't stabilize 4 sticks.
Common debug errors F9, 0D 

Any tip?
Maybe someone have experience with this? Vref ChA/b o dram r1/2/3/4 tune could help? I'm pretty desperate


----------



## Veii

@oile CPU ?


----------



## harrysun

@oile I would clear CMOS (button) and start with loading defaults. Are you unstable with [email protected] ?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Finally did it, 5950X B2 is mine


----------



## oile

I have resetted cmos in every way.
The two new sticks, isolated, now gives me error C5 7 times out of 10 boots from defaults. So, giving errors even at 2400 I presume they are defective or they got ruined somehow :/


----------



## mito1172

oile said:


> I have resetted cmos in every way.
> The two new sticks, isolated, now gives me error C5 7 times out of 10 boots from defaults. So, giving errors even at 2400 I presume they are defective or they got ruined somehow :/


If there is a problem even at 2400, it seems like the ram is faulty.


----------



## voxson5

oile said:


> Even if I pass testmem for 2 hours When I leave the pc on desktop doing nothing, it could black screen or reboot itself and lock in bios setup.


I had this too (also with 4x sticks of black flareX)

You need to play with your VDDG_CCD / vSoC / ProcODT / DrvStr - as I understand it, the resistances need to match the board to clean up the electrical signals and the closer you get to match the more stable it becomes. You might also be ok by upping just the VDDG & vSoC.

VDDG needs to be changed in the Advanced>AMD overclocking? section (it's somewhere in there, changing in extreme tweaker does nothing)

Boards are slightly different, so sometimes you can't get away with just coping other peoples settings.

*edit - Also try removing power plug to PSU and the CMOS battery for 10+ mins, can solve a lot of mystery problems.
*edit2 - sorry just re-read your post and you said you already tried all the settings I suggested


----------



## harrysun

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Finally did it, 5950X B2 is mine


Contratulations. And you managed to rung your RAM @4000 on C6H? Could you post your UEFI settings somewhere? My settings are linked in the footer but I could not find the right ones to get [email protected] working on my 5960X B2 and C6H. It's all about fun tweaking to the max...


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

harrysun said:


> Contratulations. And you managed to rung your RAM @4000 on C6H? Could you post your UEFI settings somewhere? My settings are linked in the footer but I could not find the right ones to get [email protected] working on my 5960X B2 and C6H. It's all about fun tweaking to the max...


Not Yet, i will in the coming week or so


----------



## Pilotasso

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Finally did it, 5950X B2 is mine


Welcome to the club, although mine is not B2 (B/N is BG 2128SUS).
I didn't expect to feel a difference in every way, but I do! The 3900X was great but this 5950X is on another level. I owe nothing to Intel now.
I wanted a vertical upgrade from the 3900X in everything, and the price difference between this and the 5800X3D is only 90 Euro here. Then, for me there was little debate between more cores or more cache.


----------



## mito1172

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Not Yet, i will in the coming week or so


You are lucky, because processors are very expensive in our country. enjoy it.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

THX


----------



## vAro

Hi guys,

I'm in for an upgrade and I was thinking about to crank up my current setup powered by the lovely C6H instead of waiting for Zen 4. Besides a faster CPU (5800X3D) and double the RAM, I was looking for a newer GPU in the following months.

Any of you guys know or are there some hints if PCIe 4.0 is coming back to the C6H? On the latest BIOS 8503 it's gone afaik.

Cheers
vAro


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

vAro said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm in for an upgrade and I was thinking about to crank up my current setup powered by the lovely C6H instead of waiting for Zen 4. Besides a faster CPU (5800X3D) and double the RAM, I was looking for a newer GPU in the following months.
> 
> Any of you guys know or are there some hints if PCIe 4.0 is coming back to the C6H? On the latest BIOS 8503 it's gone afaik.
> 
> Cheers
> vAro


Pick 5900X or 5950X B2 if You can. But if You play 1080p Hi refresh then 5800X3D is a good option.
12/24 or better is more future proof.
Is all we need for 1440p or 4K.


----------



## Lurcher99

vAro said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm in for an upgrade and I was thinking about to crank up my current setup powered by the lovely C6H instead of waiting for Zen 4. Besides a faster CPU (5800X3D) and double the RAM, I was looking for a newer GPU in the following months.
> 
> Any of you guys know or are there some hints if PCIe 4.0 is coming back to the C6H? On the latest BIOS 8503 it's gone afaik.
> 
> Cheers
> vAro


PCIe4 performance gain over PCIe3 for current and near future GPU-s is negligible. You won't be missing much without it.


----------



## Zeryth

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Pick 5900X or 5950X B2 if You can. But if You play 1080p Hi refresh then 5800X3D is a good option.
> 12/24 or better is more future proof.
> Is all we need for 1440p or 4K.


Disagreed. It always depends on the game. If they for example play tarkov and rust, they'll want the 5800x3d


----------



## harrysun

You can not disagree that its all about CPU vs GPU limit. Higher res >> GPU limit and CPU does not matter so mutch.


----------



## Zeryth

Minecraft chunk generation, supreme commander sim speed, paradox games sim speed, Factorio, Anno games, Cities Skylines, terribly optimized games such as Tarkov or Rust, even Planetside 2 are all good examples of games that happily scale well even at 4k with cpu.


----------



## vAro

Thanks for the input guys! Will wait a little bit more until the prices for the new CPU models are dropping again.

I already purchased a new pair of 16 gb (2 * 8 gb) Flare X Memory (F4-3200C14D-16GFX) but unfortunately I'm getting problems. The original pair of Flare X (batch October 2018) works just fine, all four DIMMs together won't boot (error code 0d). I already updated the BIOS to 8503 (same errors occur even with the 8101), cleared CMOS, etc.

If I try to boot the new pair (batch April 2022) alone the system won't boot either. This drives me nuts. Isn't the Flare-X-Series suppose to work perfectly with AMD Ryzen CPUs? The only way I can boot is with the original pair. 

Feedback is very welcome.
Cheers
vAro


----------



## Pilotasso

The new kits may be using different IC modules as the bins or manufacturer may change over time, they may not be the same as the old ones. I usually dont mix different memories because of the very same issues you are experiencing. Normally I buy kits of 4 dimms, or 2 kits of the same P/N, but never when they are batches of months apart.

I would recommend you to sell the 2 current kits you have (separately) and then buy 2X16GB kits (dual side) instead.
use this site to find the kits with SAMSUNG B-die: B-Die Finder
I have 4 dimms but they do not cool properly (the 2 middle ones) so I am thermally limited on them to 3600Mhz only, even though they are rated at 4266.


----------



## alasdairvfr

vAro said:


> Thanks for the input guys! Will wait a little bit more until the prices for the new CPU models are dropping again.
> 
> I already purchased a new pair of 16 gb (2 * 8 gb) Flare X Memory (F4-3200C14D-16GFX) but unfortunately I'm getting problems. The original pair of Flare X (batch October 2018) works just fine, all four DIMMs together won't boot (error code 0d). I already updated the BIOS to 8503 (same errors occur even with the 8101), cleared CMOS, etc.
> 
> If I try to boot the new pair (batch April 2022) alone the system won't boot either. This drives me nuts. Isn't the Flare-X-Series suppose to work perfectly with AMD Ryzen CPUs? The only way I can boot is with the original pair.
> 
> Feedback is very welcome.
> Cheers
> vAro


Troubleshooting new-ram-wont-post (how I approach it):

Hard reset your CMOS because for me sometimes a weird ram setting can lock me out of post entirely without a flashback/reset.

Ensure you can tell all 4 dims apart (not 2 old vs 2 new, o1/o2/n1/n2) - This to me is important to identify a single dimm thats bad and I'm easily muddled by the shell game.

It helps to try to keep them paired in the appropriate slots. I believe it would be o1/n1/o2/n2 but try to confirm since its been about a year I haven't popped RAM into this one. Mobo manual has the configuration and this is likely not news.

You say new memory alone isn't posting either, did you simply remove the old dimms leaving the new dimms in there? If so, (i cant remember if C6H but several of these AM4 mobos) you may need to ensure the 2 dimms are in the correct slots. I.E. place the new RAM into the same slots where the old ram was working.

Post? If not try one new DIMM then the other. If one posts and the other doesnt, RMA is probably the answer since you have confirmed the memory slot isn't bad. In fact try swapping the DIMMs back. If the non-post reliably follows a single stick that's your definitive answer. Remember, there is very often a "correct" single slot and 3 incorrect ones.

If the new ram posts in the correct slots, try adding the old ram in the previously empty, previously new-ram slots. If you post now, it's likely because removing and re-adding the memory you ended up with better contact. If it refuses to post....

You have identified an issue with RAM slots. This does happen. I have seen situations where dust, debris or even thermal compound can get in a slot and block contact with 1 or more pins. Compressed air or a very thin alcohol soaked piece of cloth and a toothpick can CAREFULLY get crud out of there. Thermal paste applied to a CPU IHS can produce a strand like stringy cheese of a slice of pizza, easy to have that land on a memory slot.

If this 5 year old motherboard had 2 empty ram slots until now, dust and all manner of crud getting in there is a certainty - if its enough to mess you up is hard to say without trying the steps above.


----------



## oile

vAro said:


> Thanks for the input guys! Will wait a little bit more until the prices for the new CPU models are dropping again.
> 
> I already purchased a new pair of 16 gb (2 * 8 gb) Flare X Memory (F4-3200C14D-16GFX) but unfortunately I'm getting problems. The original pair of Flare X (batch October 2018) works just fine, all four DIMMs together won't boot (error code 0d). I already updated the BIOS to 8503 (same errors occur even with the 8101), cleared CMOS, etc.
> 
> If I try to boot the new pair (batch April 2022) alone the system won't boot either. This drives me nuts. Isn't the Flare-X-Series suppose to work perfectly with AMD Ryzen CPUs? The only way I can boot is with the original pair.
> 
> Feedback is very welcome.
> Cheers
> vAro


Same thing.
I bought a new kit of flare x 3200 c14. They don't boot at all. F5 or 0d code. Or maybe they boot but locks up. Sometimes when they boot they are error free for hours, sometimes seconds.
Tried of course only the new pair in the slot in wich the old pair work good with completely resetting and even reflashing. Same odd results.
Don't know what to think


----------



## vAro

Thanks for the intel, guys!

I tested the new pair one by one (in the a2-slot), one works just fine, the other one keeps producing the 0d-code. Does it mean this one is faulty or is it just not compatible with the C6H/BIOS/3700X-combo?

For now I would RMA the new kit and try another one, maybe I was just unlucky? Or do you guys think I should switch to a whole other kit with 2x 16 gig as Pilotasso recommended?


----------



## Pilotasso

vAro said:


> Thanks for the intel, guys!
> 
> I tested the new pair one by one (in the a2-slot), one works just fine, the other one keeps producing the 0d-code. Does it mean this one is faulty or is it just not compatible with the C6H/BIOS/3700X-combo?
> [...]


Then yes, you likely have a faulty module.


----------



## alasdairvfr

@Pilotasso agreed, this is textbook a bad DIMM since you can predictably reproduce a no-post with that single stick alone.

I DO find it pretty amazing (in a ****ty way) that vAro and oile both have the same issue here. Maybe a bad batch of this RAM thats working its way into users hands having missed QA(?)

@oile can you test your new memory one stick at a time and narrow down to a single bad DIMM?? Your scenario is more annoying that everything seems okay on boot and you're just waiting for a crash. No-post is at least honest with you up front.


----------



## roco_smith

So I got PCI-Express 4.0 in my CH6E ?


----------



## Cellar Dweller

I think that's always been the case for those tools but it's truly only PCI 3.0 to my knowledge.


----------



## alasdairvfr

Your CPU-Z showing 4.0 is interesting as mine only shows 3.

However my GPU-Z showing the same as yours and its saying your card supports 4 however its currently running in 3


----------



## Sentinela

Im really in love with my old Crosshair VI Extreme again. Using this new bios since release, with a 5900X and getting awesome performance. I cant get 1900 Fclk, no matter what, and above gives me a lot of WHEA, so i went down to my low latency 3600mhz bdie kit. These are my timmings. Any advices to get even better ram performance? Voltage and heat is not an issue, since my RAM is also watercooled.


----------



## harrysun

Typically any good ICM can run 4-4-16 (tRRDS-tRRDL-tFAW) but this would not change anything but only be for the gallery.


----------



## Sentinela

harrysun said:


> Typically any good ICM can run 4-4-16 (tRRDS-tRRDL-tFAW) but this would not change anything but only be for the gallery.


Will test it right now. Thank you for the reply!


----------



## Sentinela

These are my results. Will do a stress test on RAM. The L3 cache is bad...WIN11.


----------



## Pilotasso

These are my results for comparison


----------



## mito1172

vAro said:


> Thanks for the input guys! Will wait a little bit more until the prices for the new CPU models are dropping again.
> 
> I already purchased a new pair of 16 gb (2 * 8 gb) Flare X Memory (F4-3200C14D-16GFX) but unfortunately I'm getting problems. The original pair of Flare X (batch October 2018) works just fine, all four DIMMs together won't boot (error code 0d). I already updated the BIOS to 8503 (same errors occur even with the 8101), cleared CMOS, etc.
> 
> If I try to boot the new pair (batch April 2022) alone the system won't boot either. This drives me nuts. Isn't the Flare-X-Series suppose to work perfectly with AMD Ryzen CPUs? The only way I can boot is with the original pair.
> 
> Feedback is very welcome.
> Cheers
> vAro


There are the same rams, 4 pieces in total, 32 gb and 3200mhz works flawlessly. i think your ram is faulty


----------



## harrysun

@Sentinela @Pilotasso Hmm, are the L3 numbers really W11 related? I have had to enable "PBX Fmax Enhancer" or bump CPU Core Voltage by +0.0125 and change PPT/TDC/EDC Limit to 180/120/150 to run the L3 cache >1200MB/s in AIDA64 even on W10 (all settings are linked in signature).

While testing I've discovered that L3 cache numbers are related to EDC. Setting EDC to 300 resulted also in higher L3 numbers for me. There was a EDC bug in past AGESA as I discovered but I'm not sure if I'm true.


----------



## Pilotasso

I am on W10 and results are similar. Thx for the tips.


----------



## Neoony

vAro said:


> Thanks for the input guys! Will wait a little bit more until the prices for the new CPU models are dropping again.
> 
> I already purchased a new pair of 16 gb (2 * 8 gb) Flare X Memory (F4-3200C14D-16GFX) but unfortunately I'm getting problems. The original pair of Flare X (batch October 2018) works just fine, all four DIMMs together won't boot (error code 0d). I already updated the BIOS to 8503 (same errors occur even with the 8101), cleared CMOS, etc.
> 
> If I try to boot the new pair (batch April 2022) alone the system won't boot either. This drives me nuts. Isn't the Flare-X-Series suppose to work perfectly with AMD Ryzen CPUs? The only way I can boot is with the original pair.
> 
> Feedback is very welcome.
> Cheers
> vAro


Was using 2x 8GB of the same for long time.
Then I bought 2x 8GB more later.

I think I had trouble when I bought the next 2
But I think it was more physical

I think one of the slots was bent a little ( I guess it was empty for too long xD )
I think I had to reseat them many times and it was going in very hard into one of the slots.
And I think I also had trouble running only the original 2 after that, but after enough reseating and retrying it worked with all 4

Been a while ago, so I dont remember every detail anymore.

But other than that, I dont have any trouble with this RAM

Currently using these timings


http://imgur.com/4o6snTY


----------



## Neoony

Everything else on Auto except these



http://imgur.com/RVMomQa


Basically copied from XMP-3200


http://imgur.com/Hoqu3EP


I think tfaw on Auto was not fully stable and thats why I set it to 39 If I remember right

Also voltages auto, but probably they could go lower

But now I am not sure if it booted 4x 8GB on full auto

Most definitely it can be pushed higher, I just cant be bothered anymore


----------



## roco_smith

Sentinela said:


> Im really in love with my old Crosshair VI Extreme again. Using this new bios since release, with a 5900X and getting awesome performance. I cant get 1900 Fclk, no matter what, and above gives me a lot of WHEA, so i went down to my low latency 3600mhz bdie kit. These are my timmings. Any advices to get even better ram performance? Voltage and heat is not an issue, since my RAM is also watercooled.
> View attachment 2559164


I share my settings , I get stable 1900 FLCK 3800mhz , already pass multiple memory stress without any issue 
My ram are Corsair Vengeance Pro


----------



## xzamples

ASUS Announces UEFI BIOS Support & AGESA 1.2.0.7 for AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D & new AMD Ryzen 5000, 4000 Series CPUs for ASUS AM4 X570, B550, X470, B450, X370, B350, A520, and A320 motherboards* : Amd (reddit.com)


----------



## mito1172

xzamples said:


> ASUS Announces UEFI BIOS Support & AGESA 1.2.0.7 for AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D & new AMD Ryzen 5000, 4000 Series CPUs for ASUS AM4 X570, B550, X470, B450, X370, B350, A520, and A320 motherboards* : Amd (reddit.com)


no c6h yet.


----------



## GeorgeKps

mito1172 said:


> no c6h yet.


But it'll be soon though. There's no way C6H doesn't get the AGESA BIOS update.
Still, it works fine with my 5800X3D.


----------



## Zeryth

Hopefully it won't mess up my ram OC


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Here, for now im done with Tweaking 
I will test some 4000MHz later in coming weeks.

Note: 
It boost up to 5065MHz for 1-3 cores with EDC Bug at 1
Im very happy with this One !


----------



## SNAiL3R

Hi, anyone know if there are any updated usb drivers for this board? The ones on official asus page are quite old.

Have had alot of issues with usb on this board, it does not want to boot(halts on bios splash screen) when any usb is connected but once booted it normally works perfectly after plugging in usb drives and peripherals but now it doesnt detect anyhing when plugged in.

Just trying to nurse this board along untill i upgrade another pc and i can retire this board.


----------



## ocisdead

roco_smith said:


> I share my settings , I get stable 1900 FLCK 3800mhz , already pass multiple memory stress without any issue
> My ram are Corsair Vengeance Pro





Pilotasso said:


> These are my results for comparison
> View attachment 2559169
> View attachment 2559170


Both of you are running 7/0/5 RTT with a 4x8 memory config. Is that what your board is choosing on auto or did you manually enter that from the old dram calculator?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

ocisdead said:


> Both of you are running 7/0/5 RTT with a 4x8 memory config. Is that what your board is choosing on auto or did you manually enter that from the old dram calculator?


For my setup is 7/3/1 RRT also 4x8GB but Predator 4133 CL19 it also needs 53Ohm


----------



## Pilotasso

ocisdead said:


> Both of you are running 7/0/5 RTT with a 4x8 memory config. Is that what your board is choosing on auto or did you manually enter that from the old dram calculator?


yes, that was in the DRAM calculator.


----------



## harrysun

@Ne01 OnnA You are FCLK 2000 on C6H and this memory kit? What are the chips used by HX441C19PB3K2. How did you get FCLK 2000 stabilised on C6H would be interestting to know for me. Thx in advance.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

harrysun said:


> @Ne01 OnnA You are FCLK 2000 on C6H and this memory kit? What are the chips used by HX441C19PB3K2. How did you get FCLK 2000 stabilised on C6H would be interestting to know for me. Thx in advance.


No, right now im on 3800CL16-17-17-15 1T GD 1900IF
I will go for 4000MHz soonish


----------



## roco_smith

ocisdead said:


> Both of you are running 7/0/5 RTT with a 4x8 memory config. Is that what your board is choosing on auto or did you manually enter that from the old dram calculator?


in my case is base by Ryzen Dram Calculator


----------



## genesisx

Hey folks, I'm having trouble getting 5800x3d to boot on my c6h, it stuck at code 07 which seems to mean cannot train the RAM.

I've tried 3600x and 5900x with the exact same setup and in both cases they boot without any problem.

My RAM is Corsair vengeance lpx DDR4 CMK16GX4M2B3200C16
8GB x 2

BIOS is 8503, cleared CMOS and reflash, didn't help.

Is this because of 5800x3d being more picky about RAM or is it because of BIOS support?


----------



## lcapellaro

genesisx said:


> Hey folks, I'm having trouble getting 5800x3d to boot on my c6h, it stuck at code 07 which seems to mean cannot train the RAM.
> 
> I've tried 3600x and 5900x with the exact same setup and in both cases they boot without any problem.
> 
> My RAM is Corsair vengeance lpx DDR4 CMK16GX4M2B3200C16
> 8GB x 2
> 
> BIOS is 8503, cleared CMOS and reflash, didn't help.
> 
> Is this because of 5800x3d being more picky about RAM or is it because of BIOS support?


I'm using a 5800X3D here with 1900 IF and 3800mhz RAM, on the 8503 bios. Try increasing the VDDG and VDDP voltage. I'm using 1.075 in VDDG and 0.950 in VDDP. I was on 3800x and the maximum I could get before was 1866/3733.


----------



## genesisx

lcapellaro said:


> I'm using a 5800X3D here with 1900 IF and 3800mhz RAM, on the 8503 bios. Try increasing the VDDG and VDDP voltage. I'm using 1.075 in VDDG and 0.950 in VDDP. I was on 3800x and the maximum I could get before was 1866/3733.


Thanks for the info, good to know that ppl had success with 5800x3d on 8503 bios.

The thing is right now I can't even get into BIOS, so no way for me to play around with settings, I might be able to change the settings with 3600x and then swap the 5800x3d in after changing settings but I don't really want to get into hot swapping CPUs 😂

Does your 5800x3d work with default BIOS setting (cleared CMOS)? If that's the case I might just get the same RAM as yours...


----------



## lcapellaro

genesisx said:


> Thanks for the info, good to know that ppl had success with 5800x3d on 8503 bios.
> 
> The thing is right now I can't even get into BIOS, so no way for me to play around with settings, I might be able to change the settings with 3600x and then swap the 5800x3d in after changing settings but I don't really want to get into hot swapping CPUs 😂
> 
> Does your 5800x3d work with default BIOS setting (cleared CMOS)? If that's the case I might just get the same RAM as yours...


Jeez... did you try to do a new bios flash using flashback and reset CMOS manually using the jumper? Here I did a reset by the rear button, but when I turned on the PC for the first time after switch, it already warned that I had a new processor installed and all my previous saved profiles were blocked. What's your RAM? I'm using a 2x16 g.skill kit b-die dual rank 3600 cl17 (factory) here.


----------



## Sentinela

harrysun said:


> @Sentinela @Pilotasso Hmm, are the L3 numbers really W11 related? I have had to enable "PBX Fmax Enhancer" or bump CPU Core Voltage by +0.0125 and change PPT/TDC/EDC Limit to 180/120/150 to run the L3 cache >1200MB/s in AIDA64 even on W10 (all settings are linked in signature).
> 
> While testing I've discovered that L3 cache numbers are related to EDC. Setting EDC to 300 resulted also in higher L3 numbers for me. There was a EDC bug in past AGESA as I discovered but I'm not sure if I'm true.


Yup, i think it is actually. I set my curve to -10 all cores, bumped the PBO settings manually, and got a nice boost in performance. Im now in process of stability testing (synthetic and day to day usage), and it seems stable. No WHEA or random reboots so far. Will post later my new settings (as i dont remember it lol).


----------



## genesisx

lcapellaro said:


> Jeez... did you try to do a new bios flash using flashback and reset CMOS manually using the jumper? Here I did a reset by the rear button, but when I turned on the PC for the first time after switch, it already warned that I had a new processor installed and all my previous saved profiles were blocked. What's your RAM? I'm using a 2x16 g.skill kit b-die dual rank 3600 cl17 (factory) here.


My original ones are Corsair Hynix 3200, just grabbed another pair of Corsair Micron 3600, same code 07, now I think it's a faulty CPU...

Edit:
Actually, found another guy in this thread complaining about code 07 with x3d and certain RAM setting, seems more likely now that it's x3d not liking my RAM. I'm gonna go get another pair of RAM tomorrow and test again ..


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

genesisx said:


> Hey folks, I'm having trouble getting 5800x3d to boot on my c6h, it stuck at code 07 which seems to mean cannot train the RAM.
> 
> I've tried 3600x and 5900x with the exact same setup and in both cases they boot without any problem.
> 
> My RAM is Corsair vengeance lpx DDR4 CMK16GX4M2B3200C16
> 8GB x 2
> 
> BIOS is 8503, cleared CMOS and reflash, didn't help.
> 
> Is this because of 5800x3d being more picky about RAM or is it because of BIOS support?


Try CLDO VDDP @ Auto or 945 or 950
SOC at min of 1.125v and try Offset for V at -0.06


----------



## genesisx

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Try CLDO VDDP @ Auto or 945 or 950
> SOC at min of 1.125v and try Offset for V at -0.06


Sorry, I meant to say it didn't post, so no chance for playing around with bios settings.

Cleared CMOS, flashed 8503, cleared CMOS again, still same issue, can't get pass 07. Tried 3 different pairs of RAM, same issue..


----------



## mito1172

genesisx said:


> Sorry, I meant to say it didn't post, so no chance for playing around with bios settings.
> 
> Cleared CMOS, flashed 8503, cleared CMOS again, still same issue, can't get pass 07. Tried 3 different pairs of RAM, same issue..


have you tried a single ram?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

genesisx said:


> Sorry, I meant to say it didn't post, so no chance for playing around with bios settings.
> 
> Cleared CMOS, flashed 8503, cleared CMOS again, still same issue, can't get pass 07. Tried 3 different pairs of RAM, same issue..


Yes ,try 1 stic or re*seat* RAM and try different slots 2/4 or 1/3


----------



## genesisx

mito1172 said:


> have you tried a single ram?





Ne01 OnnA said:


> Yes ,try 1 stic or re*seat* RAM and try different slots 2/4 or 1/3


Tried all that, still 07, in fact if I just take the x3d out and put the 3600x in without touching the RAM, it posts.


----------



## alasdairvfr

genesisx said:


> Tried all that, still 07, in fact if I just take the x3d out and put the 3600x in without touching the RAM, it posts.


In my experience when the problem comes and goes by adding a specific part, that's the problem. I'd be willing to wager a different X3D will post


----------



## roco_smith

genesisx said:


> Hey folks, I'm having trouble getting 5800x3d to boot on my c6h, it stuck at code 07 which seems to mean cannot train the RAM.
> 
> I've tried 3600x and 5900x with the exact same setup and in both cases they boot without any problem.
> 
> My RAM is Corsair vengeance lpx DDR4 CMK16GX4M2B3200C16
> 8GB x 2
> 
> BIOS is 8503, cleared CMOS and reflash, didn't help.
> 
> Is this because of 5800x3d being more picky about RAM or is it because of BIOS support?


Go back with the 5900X ,adjust the memory speed the best stable you can get , then save the entire Bios setting profile . reinstall the 5800XD, with just 1 ram module , once you enter Bios adjust voltage ,etc , reboot-once reboot to Bios turn off the pc , install the other module -reboot -once on Bios just reload the previous Bios profile setting you saved , maybe this can help you


----------



## genesisx

Thank you all for helping, after trying everything with no avail I've started an RMA with the retailer... :'(


----------



## CubanB

genesisx said:


> Thank you all for helping, after trying everything with no avail I've started an RMA with the retailer... :'(


Sometimes it's the best or only option.


----------



## mito1172

genesisx said:


> Tried all that, still 07, in fact if I just take the x3d out and put the 3600x in without touching the RAM, it posts.


then there is ram incompatibility, or ram problem.


----------



## genesisx

Quick update, picked up another 5800x3d at local store, and it works!

It's been a rollercoaster day... never had issue with CPU in my life before this so I've been doubting myself, but guess low probability happens, wish I had this kind of "luck" for lottery lol

Cheers


----------



## The Sandman

genesisx said:


> Quick update, picked up another 5800x3d at local store, and it works!
> It's been a rollercoaster day... never had issue with CPU in my life before this so I've been doubting myself, but guess low probability happens, wish I had this kind of "luck" for lottery lol
> Cheers


Why is your "System Time" 01/01/21? 
CMOS battery perhaps?


----------



## lcapellaro

genesisx said:


> View attachment 2559592
> 
> Quick update, picked up another 5800x3d at local store, and it works!
> 
> It's been a rollercoaster day... never had issue with CPU in my life before this so I've been doubting myself, but guess low probability happens, wish I had this kind of "luck" for lottery lol
> 
> Cheers


As far as I can see, problems with the 5000 series seem to be more common than they should be. But glad it worked, enjoy it! Tell us your impressions later


----------



## genesisx

The Sandman said:


> Why is your "System Time" 01/01/21?
> CMOS battery perhaps?


Dunno, maybe because I cleared CMOS multiple times? After a reboot it has been auto adjusted to correct date.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Some new Tweaks  
Configured for Gaming 16/16 with Manual OC (up to 62tW when gaming).

Note:
If You've got too high latency - check the WMI Provider Host 
For me it was Ryzen Master -> AUEPMaster.exe

-> [Solved] WMI Provider Host: High CPU Usage on Windows 10 | Quickly & Easily! - Driver Easy

UPD.2


----------



## xzamples

The Ultimate Upgrade Bait - From 1800X to 5800X3D - YouTube 

Our motherboard is featured in this video, talks about the upgrade path from 1800X


----------



## Dr. Vodka

xzamples said:


> The Ultimate Upgrade Bait - From 1800X to 5800X3D - YouTube
> 
> Our motherboard is featured in this video, talks about the upgrade path from 1800X


Saw that video when it came out. I don't agree, not at all. Bait? Zen3 is to Zen1, as Zen1 is to Excavator/Piledriver.

The performance gap (IPC+frequency) brought by Zen3 is that big on common use cases... while on gaming, if talking about the 5800X3D, it's even bigger! On the same platform. CPU upgrade only. What else does he want?

Dude should share some of what he's smoking.


----------



## CubanB

First generation of Zen is literally the worst. Especially single core speed. Not trying to criticize it, but it just is. It was new and paved the way for better ones, it was a necessary step but it aged badly. Zen+ you can make an argument for. But Zen2 is where it started getting really good. Especially if you got a 3700X or 3950X, both really efficient chips, although the 3950X was quite expensive and never went down in price (new). Zen 3.. there's a decent frequency and IPC increase as said above. Some improved efficiency in terms of power usage. Easily the best single core speeds. And when the current cost is factored in, a 5950X or 5900X is easily better than the Zen 2 equivalent. And the 5800X3D is great if gaming at 1080p is your priority. Actually lesser performance in workloads than 5800X though, so there's that.

To be honest.. anyone trying to recommend keeping original Zen chips.. it's just mind boggling. Even Zen+ is hard to advise that. Zen 2 you can make an argument, but Zen 2 really is where it's at. Especially if you find a B2 stepping for a good price. The only argument you could make for keeping your Zen CPU, if you are going to be an early adopter for AM5 and DDR5, which will be really expensive and likely buggy in the beginning. But if you're keen to switch over at the end of the year, or early next year, waiting would be the better option.

It really depends on your use case. 5950X or 5900X if you care about encoding or other all core workloads. 5800X for gaming with the highest clocks and decent workload performance. 5800X3D if you are about gaming only. 5700X or 5600X for budget gaming for low price budget system. There's nothing "bait" about the 5800X3D, it's just that it sacrifices clock speeds and all core performance for raw gaming performance due to the extra cache. In some games it's a huge difference, up to 30% increase. Also really impressive 1% lows. Other games, very little difference. But overall around 15% improvement at 1080p with a high end video card. Even if you don't have a high GPU now.. the CPU will allow you to upgrade in the future and not have the CPU be the bottleneck.


----------



## harrysun

@Ne01 OnnA Did you get the FCLK 2000 running?


----------



## roco_smith

xzamples said:


> The Ultimate Upgrade Bait - From 1800X to 5800X3D - YouTube
> 
> Our motherboard is featured in this video, talks about the upgrade path from 1800X


wait wait what?, in this video our motherboard x370 get better points on Cinebench single and multiple task 🤔


----------



## GeorgeKps

I can say that coming from 3800XT, 5800X3D is worth it.
It's the easiest system to set. Put the CPU in, set an undervolt if you want (I use offset -0.075), set DOCP for memory and boom. Gaming performance is amazing, plus minimums are a lot higher.

All that HC video is, is HC being bitter.


----------



## Sentinela

genesisx said:


> Hey folks, I'm having trouble getting 5800x3d to boot on my c6h, it stuck at code 07 which seems to mean cannot train the RAM.
> 
> I've tried 3600x and 5900x with the exact same setup and in both cases they boot without any problem.
> 
> My RAM is Corsair vengeance lpx DDR4 CMK16GX4M2B3200C16
> 8GB x 2
> 
> BIOS is 8503, cleared CMOS and reflash, didn't help.
> 
> Is this because of 5800x3d being more picky about RAM or is it because of BIOS support?


I found that PLL bumped to 1.9 just did the trick to be able to train memory. Even booted at 2000fclk, but sure, not stable. Won't even bother, I will just stick to 3600mhz low latency. Now I'm getting into curve optimize.


----------



## lcapellaro

xzamples said:


> The Ultimate Upgrade Bait - From 1800X to 5800X3D - YouTube
> 
> Our motherboard is featured in this video, talks about the upgrade path from 1800X


Dude, I jumped from a 1800x to a 3800x in 2019 and now to the 5800x3d. Going from 1800x to 3800x the difference was absurd, from boot to response when opening programs and playing games. Everything was more responsive. And look, I used the 1800x at 4ghz with IF at 1600 and RAM at 3200 cl14.

So far, in casual use (windows and programs) I haven't felt any difference between the 3800x and the 5800x3d. In games I could only feel the difference in old games like GTA IV, CS GO and Rocket League, since my GPU is already old and I'm waiting for the new series to replace it (gtx 1080). In these 3 games my GPU rarely went above 75% at the settings I play, and now with the 5800x3d it's hitting 100% usage.

The IPC of the Ryzen 5000 is practically double that of the Ryzen 1000, and several benchmarks show this. Having the possibility to switch from a 1000 to a 5000 on the same mobo that was launched in 2017 is commendable. If I had opted for the 7700k I would have stuck with it to this day.


----------



## alasdairvfr

CubanB said:


> The only argument you could make for keeping your Zen CPU, if you are going to be an early adopter for AM5 and DDR5, which will be really expensive and likely buggy in the beginning. But if you're keen to switch over at the end of the year, or early next year, waiting would be the better option.


At todays prices though getting a Zen3 that you hold on to for say 18-24m is a worthwhile upgrade even for the thrifty user. Hear me out.

I jumped from 1800x to 3900XT summer 2020 and it was a staggering leap. I thought I was going to wait for AM5 until the beta bios dropped for this board and I considered the high likelihood of pain and suffering for early adopters. I'm now on my 3rd CPU(5950x) for the board so was a very easy choice to get more value out of it. Anyone with a zen/+/2 CPU thats "holding out" for AM5 will almost certainly pay more money on release than if they simply upgraded to a 5000 series today, then price out an upgrade when the 2nd gen AM5 chips and boards drop in 18-24m, prices come down from the stratosphere etc.

The 5950x for me is a solid 20% faster in SC and about 50% (30% more cores mind you) in multi - coming from a binned 3900XT. Going from a 39XX to a 59XX is probably the WORST example of performance gain compared to older/smaller Zens and its still in the 20-30% range... It's really hard to recommend anyone hold out - either you don't mind paying the money so why not live well in the meantime, or you do care about money so why upgrade at the most expensive time in the cycle?


----------



## Cellar Dweller

Thing is they've already stated that when 1.2.0.7 AGESA hits and with the yet released version of Chipset drivers the 5800X3D should have even more performance bang. I'm sure too they are using the available Chipset drivers. The ones not yet released can be had here and they may improve performance even without the latest AGESA.





Chipsets


Chipsets




www.station-drivers.com





I guess someone here can test if having the not yet released Chipset make any difference with their 5800X3D...


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

harrysun said:


> @Ne01 OnnA Did you get the FCLK 2000 running?


No, not yet bro.
Don't have time now -> gaming 

Note:
Try CPU PLL at 1.85 - 1.9V
and DDR Ref channel A & B at 0.55 or 0.59


----------



## MasterGamma12

CubanB said:


> First generation of Zen is literally the worst. Especially single core speed. Not trying to criticize it, but it just is. It was new and paved the way for better ones, it was a necessary step but it aged badly. Zen+ you can make an argument for. But Zen2 is where it started getting really good. Especially if you got a 3700X or 3950X, both really efficient chips, although the 3950X was quite expensive and never went down in price (new). Zen 3.. there's a decent frequency and IPC increase as said above. Some improved efficiency in terms of power usage. Easily the best single core speeds. And when the current cost is factored in, a 5950X or 5900X is easily better than the Zen 2 equivalent. And the 5800X3D is great if gaming at 1080p is your priority. Actually lesser performance in workloads than 5800X though, so there's that.
> 
> To be honest.. anyone trying to recommend keeping original Zen chips.. it's just mind boggling. Even Zen+ is hard to advise that. Zen 2 you can make an argument, but Zen 2 really is where it's at. Especially if you find a B2 stepping for a good price. The only argument you could make for keeping your Zen CPU, if you are going to be an early adopter for AM5 and DDR5, which will be really expensive and likely buggy in the beginning. But if you're keen to switch over at the end of the year, or early next year, waiting would be the better option.
> 
> It really depends on your use case. 5950X or 5900X if you care about encoding or other all core workloads. 5800X for gaming with the highest clocks and decent workload performance. 5800X3D if you are about gaming only. 5700X or 5600X for budget gaming for low price budget system. There's nothing "bait" about the 5800X3D, it's just that it sacrifices clock speeds and all core performance for raw gaming performance due to the extra cache. In some games it's a huge difference, up to 30% increase. Also really impressive 1% lows. Other games, very little difference. But overall around 15% improvement at 1080p with a high end video card. Even if you don't have a high GPU now.. the CPU will allow you to upgrade in the future and not have the CPU be the bottleneck.


That's what pissed me off so much regarding TR4.


----------



## GraveNoX

The biggest difference I noticed from 1700x to 5800x was when I upgraded from 2x8gb SR 3600mhz to 2x32gb DR 3400mhz. Everything works better and feels way snappier. This may be because of dual rank RAM, not actually because of more RAM. Just tell me how it copies with 1.3gb/s from nvme ssd to one 16TB hard drive ? I just don't understand, I copied like 15 GB in 30 seconds from ssd to hard drive and it does it consistently. It doesn't make sense, is like windows knows I would copy the files to that drive after downloading them first on ssd, so it copies them before I do, otherwise I don't know why it didn't do that with 2x8gb of RAM.
Right click on taskbar and click task manager, did it open instantly or it takes 1 second to load ? Well, now with 2x32 it opens instantly, it doesn't take 1 second like before. Is like I changed CPU not RAM, but if I think more about it, CPU without a good RAM won't work like it was supposed to. If you see big Mhz numbers, it doesn't mean it will be the optimal way to use the CPU.
After my experience, I recommend 2xDR or 4xSR and at least 32gb of it. I'm onstantly using 25GB/64GB and not even by video editing or gaming. With 64gb it always feels like the RAM is empty and like I always have Windows fresh after boot, even if I use it for weeks, because yeah I never turn off my PC.

----- AND people buy HEDT platform for PCI-E LANES, not for single core performance. Is like buying a van 100% filled and complaining that it doesn't drive like a racing car at 200kmh.


----------



## xzamples

I'm getting an ASUS X570 motherboard and 5800X3D for free to replace this motherboard and 3800X, this thread has been fun, take care everyone.


----------



## harrysun

There will be no thread like this anymore. Since 5 years active community.

@Ne01 OnnA First combination with these settings without success. Need more experiments. Can't pass post.


----------



## oile

vAro said:


> Thanks for the input guys! Will wait a little bit more until the prices for the new CPU models are dropping again.
> 
> I already purchased a new pair of 16 gb (2 * 8 gb) Flare X Memory (F4-3200C14D-16GFX) but unfortunately I'm getting problems. The original pair of Flare X (batch October 2018) works just fine, all four DIMMs together won't boot (error code 0d). I already updated the BIOS to 8503 (same errors occur even with the 8101), cleared CMOS, etc.
> 
> If I try to boot the new pair (batch April 2022) alone the system won't boot either. This drives me nuts. Isn't the Flare-X-Series suppose to work perfectly with AMD Ryzen CPUs? The only way I can boot is with the original pair.
> 
> Feedback is very welcome.
> Cheers
> vAro


Hello man, do you have any news to share regarding new flare X not working on 8503 bios?


----------



## mito1172

oile said:


> Hello man, do you have any news to share regarding new flare X not working on 8503 bios?


no problem it works


----------



## vAro

Hello there,

Just wanted to give you all an update about the faulty ram-module. The local merchant could replicate the error and I got a fresh kit of Flare X memory (2*8 GB 3200 MHz CL 14). This one is running fine with the older kit, no problems, whatsoever. All four modules running at 3600 MHz (16-16-16-28-50-1T) @ 1,35 V. It's from the "same batch" (April 2022).

Still thinking about upgrading to the 5800X3D or 5900X instead. I guess I let the prices drop a bit (more).

Peace
vAro


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

vAro said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Just wanted to give you all an update about the faulty ram-module. The local merchant could replicate the error and I got a fresh kit of Flare X memory (2*8 GB 3200 MHz CL 14). This one is running fine with the older kit, no problems, whatsoever. All four modules running at 3600 MHz (16-16-16-28-50-1T) @ 1,35 V. It's from the "same batch" (April 2022).
> 
> Still thinking about upgrading to the 5800X3D or 5900X instead. I guess I let the prices drop a bit (more).
> 
> Peace
> vAro


If You can hunt for 5950X at good price -> This one is an Monster


----------



## maklov17

harrysun said:


> There will be no thread like this anymore. Since 5 years active community.


I've only been following this thread since 2200/2448, around the time that Zen 3 released. This is great news for those that need an upgrade path, though I think it's unfortunate for those that needed to upgrade sooner and made compromises (like a jump from Zen 1 to Zen 2). It's also likely that people jumping ship for Intel's offerings helped prompt this response from AMD/ASUS. Still, very good news! All of those dormant AM4 mobos won't go to waste.


----------



## numlock66

roco_smith said:


> So I got PCI-Express 4.0 in my CH6E ?


When you click on GPUZ question mark you have pci-ex v4.0 16x? you need to stress video card to get the maximum speed. Which BIOS/AGESA is running?


----------



## harrysun

@roco_smith For me it's PCI 3.0 with C6H BIOS 8503


----------



## zyplex

No 1.2.0.7 for us 


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/up5bz5


----------



## GeorgeKps

zyplex said:


> No 1.2.0.7 for us
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/up5bz5


It won't be too long now.
5800X3D works great with 8503 as should every other Zen 3 CPU do.


----------



## Alpi

GeorgeKps said:


> It won't be too long now.
> 5800X3D works great with 8503 as should every other Zen 3 CPU do.


Yes, it should work with every type. R5 5600 works perfectly at me.  This new bios is one of the best ever I think. It's really awesome. A lot better than the last one(s).


----------



## roco_smith

numlock66 said:


> When you click on GPUZ question mark you have pci-ex v4.0 16x? you need to stress video card to get the maximum speed. Which BIOS/AGESA is running?


Hello, I have PCi-Ex v4.0 video card at X8 because I occupied 2 Pci Ex Nve disk ,my question was regarding that PciE 4.0 show in the motherboard bus information instead of PCiex 3.0 . My Bios is the latest available from Asus


----------



## numlock66

roco_smith said:


> Hello, I have PCi-Ex v4.0 video card at X8 because I occupied 2 Pci Ex Nve disk ,my question was regarding that PciE 4.0 show in the motherboard bus information instead of PCiex 3.0 . My Bios is the latest available from Asus


Have you stressed the GPU to see if GPU-Z show @8x 4.0 ? You need to click quotation mark and start stress


----------



## CubanB

It'll be here soon enough. But more worrying is some of the bad feedback I've seen on this AGESA version. TPM stutter gone but other issues like lower overall performance or USB sound issues returning. I've seen people saying they never had the TPM stutter, so they are staying with older version. Maybe on this specific board it won't have that problem, but some of the issues seem ingrained in the AGESA itself.


----------



## Sentinela

I'm getting USB disconnected sound under CPU load...anyone else? Can it be curve optimazer? I have it negative 10 on all cores, Ryzen 9 5900x.


----------



## The Sandman

nvrm


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Sentinela said:


> I'm getting USB disconnected sound under CPU load...anyone else? Can it be curve optimazer? I have it negative 10 on all cores, Ryzen 9 5900x.


Change Auto to manual 3.3v and similar options in BIOS -> i have no such issues, Key, Mouse, Printer & PS5 Joy pluged & working fine.


----------



## Hellboy13

I have some fun news for C6H owners - I finally got my 6900xt to run at X16, I have a WD black raid card in X4 and a PCIE wifi card working all at once. This is a big deal for C6H owners, as we know the PCIE bifurcation isn't the best.

I solved for this by I turning my M.2 slot to a PCIE slot via a generic bitcoin miner adapter (m.2 to pcie)  and used an ASUS nvme to USB adapter to reclaim the nvme drive.


----------



## vladimir.ilyinov

Resizable BAR works on asus c6h 2700x + 5700xt
off








on


----------



## Takla

vladimir.ilyinov said:


> Resizable BAR works on asus c6h 2700x + 5700xt
> off
> View attachment 2560855
> 
> 
> on
> View attachment 2560856


Yeah. We know. And next time, use english so the benchmark is actually readable.


----------



## number9_1982

Takla said:


> Yeah. We know. And next time, use english so the benchmark is actually readable.


You can't read the numbers?


----------



## cdrmann

i see the number but i dont know the program, then i cant compere


----------



## alasdairvfr

cdrmann said:


> i see the number but i dont know the program, then i cant compere


Its from Forza Horizon 4 benchmark mode, heres an example i found online of an english version so you can read what each thing is.


----------



## Seth-01

Hi ! can this beast motherboard have PCIE 4.0 ?


----------



## number9_1982

PCIe ist technically possible on our board. There was already a BIOS available with PCIe 4 support but it got locked very fast with the next update.
With first stable 1.2.0.7 bios it could be possible that some bios modders will try to unlock it again.

If I would be a good modder,I would not share how to unlock it at the moment and just wait until 1.2.0.7 to make sure it cannot be blocked again


----------



## Takla

Seth-01 said:


> Hi ! can this beast motherboard have PCIE 4.0 ?


Yes, but only with that one old bios. So no newest agesa.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

1.2.0.6b shows PCIe4, but it's only for Internal CPU communication.
Working fine on my RIG so far.


----------



## alasdairvfr

It's funny I'll probably never have a desktop with PCIe4 because the C6H with a bitchin 5950x PBO curved will last me right into PCIe5 territory. It would be nice for fast storage i guess.

That being said it is possible to achieve blazing storage speeds on PCIe-anything if you throw enough lanes at it. I'm looking into maybe buying a card to mount a few NVMe drives across multiple (8x) lanes. NVMe drives are cheap enough these days and could stripe them/raid them up to make it a ridiculous scratch/game drive.

Anyone messed around with this kind of thing?

ASUS Hyper M.2 X16 PCIe 3.0 X4 Expansion Card V2 Supports 4 NVMe M.2(2242/2260/2280/22110)Up to 128 Gbps for Intel VROC & AMD : Amazon.ca: Electronics 

I have some old Fusion-io drives but they are a friggin PITA for a system I like to OC. Any non-graceful shutdown the iodrives throw a fit and need to do a 15m consistency check.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Here it is 5150MHz on B2  in 16/16 Conf. for Gaming.



Spoiler: More


----------



## harrysun

1devomer said:


> You need to check the Windows Event Viewer carefully, to check which kind of WHEA error the cpu is outputting.
> There are usually 2 kinds of WHEA:
> 
> WHEA ID 19: Bus Interconnection Error = IF and memory instability.
> WHEA ID 18: Cache Hierarchy Error = cpu cores instability.
> They are not the same thing, not the same error, not coming from the same part of the cpu.
> ID 18 is solvable, to a certain degree, by adjusting the voltage and/or CO curve, CoreCycler and @PJVol CO curve tools tp tune the cpu.
> ID 19 is solvable by relaxing the mem and/or IF.
> And obviously, the overclock results and errors are cpu bin dependent!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PBO2 Tuner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debug.7z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com


Got a WHEA code 18 yesterday:

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Machine Check Exception
Error Type: Cache Hierarchy Error

I'm running the CPU with a +0.0125V offset and PPT/TDC/EDC Limit 180/120/150A, CPU Load-line of Level 3/130%. No Curve Optimizer. Any advise what I should change to prevent code 18 WHEA. My full setup is in the signature.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

harrysun said:


> Got a WHEA code 18 yesterday:
> 
> Reported by component: Processor Core
> Error Source: Machine Check Exception
> Error Type: Cache Hierarchy Error
> 
> I'm running the CPU with a +0.0125V offset and PPT/TDC/EDC Limit 180/120/150A, CPU Load-line of Level 3/130%. No Curve Optimizer. Any advise what I should change to prevent code 18 WHEA. My full setup is in the signature.


More V and SOC should fix this.


----------



## efialtis

I noticed reading this thread that the reported SMU number with zen timings varies even with same model boards and same bios version.
Is that supposed to happen and what does it mean?
Is it something i need to look into fixing for my CH6 Hero?


----------



## ocisdead

efialtis said:


> I noticed reading this thread that the reported SMU number with zen timings varies even with same model boards and same bios version.
> Is that supposed to happen and what does it mean?
> Is it something i need to look into fixing for my CH6 Hero?


SMU is different depending on the processor generation. Does your SMU not show 46.72.0 with your 3700x?


----------



## xzamples

AMD confirms its AM4 platform "will continue for many years to come" - VideoCardz.com


----------



## efialtis

ocisdead said:


> SMU is different depending on the processor generation. Does your SMU not show 46.72.0 with your 3700x?


Yes indeed it shows exactly that, thought it was BIOS dependent and not CPU dependent, thanks for the clarification


----------



## Sbb Kbb

efialtis said:


> Yes indeed it shows exactly that, thought it was BIOS dependent and not CPU dependent, thanks for the clarification


This is from the early days when we tried to stabilize/debug the motherboard/bios. Thanks goes to @The Stilt for this idea and i think he even made a flashtool for SMU-s or it was @elmor ? Anyway thanks to does guys!! I miss them 😭  ROG Crosshair VI overclocking thread


----------



## Ne01 OnnA




----------



## Neoony

Just ordered 5950X  (since my PC is more workstation + gaming)

1800X -> 5950X

I was wondering are there any features/tech that does not work on x370 VI HERO with newer AMD CPUs, compared to newer Motherboards? (like PBO and such)

Just wondering what would be the reasons to get newer motherboard later.


----------



## Pilotasso

PCIE 4.0


----------



## The Sandman

Neoony said:


> Just wondering what would be the reasons to get newer motherboard later.


Maybe because your current C6 Hero dies unexpectedly lol.
Or perhaps you have extra cash and the OC bug is biting real hard and you just want to have something new.
As mentioned above PCIe 4.0 is about it other than multiple NVMe for new tech.

There is better memory OCing (not saying C6H isn't capable, see attachments).
I took my 16GB kit FlareX to 3800/1900 C16 very easily and decided to upgrade to 32GB with a set of F4-3600C14 TridentZ Neo's.
I'll have fun playing with the Neo's for a while yet as I'm close to stabilizing 14-14-14 (currently 14-15-15).

Coming from a 2700x to 5900x was truly an eye opener on what this mobo is FINALLY capable of doing.
8503 has been the best Bios for me since day one (mobo release) and I am holding my breath again that the new Bios release is, as they claim.
5xx series plus C6H gets a huge "hell ya" from me, no need at all for a new mobo here.
At least not till next gen has the bugs mostly handled, homey ain't playing that game again.






















This is where I left off with my FlareX's


----------



## mvmiller12_9258

And if your Crosshair VI happens to be the Extreme, you already have the second NVMe slot, so like said above... the only thing you're missing is PCIe 4.0 - so, nothing, really.


----------



## roco_smith

The Sandman said:


> Maybe because your current C6 Hero dies unexpectedly lol.
> Or perhaps you have extra cash and the OC bug is biting real hard and you just want to have something new.
> As mentioned above PCIe 4.0 is about it other than multiple NVMe for new tech.
> 
> There is better memory OCing (not saying C6H isn't capable, see attachments).
> I took my 16GB kit FlareX to 3800/1900 C16 very easily and decided to upgrade to 32GB with a set of F4-3600C14 TridentZ Neo's.
> I'll have fun playing with the Neo's for a while yet as I'm close to stabilizing 14-14-14 (currently 14-15-15).
> 
> Coming from a 2700x to 5900x was truly an eye opener on what this mobo is FINALLY capable of doing.
> 8503 has been the best Bios for me since day one (mobo release) and I am holding my breath again that the new Bios release is, as they claim.
> 5xx series plus C6H gets a huge "hell ya" from me, no need at all for a new mobo here.
> At least not till next gen has the bugs mostly handled, homey ain't playing that game again.
> 
> View attachment 2561929
> 
> View attachment 2561930
> 
> View attachment 2561932
> 
> This is where I left off with my FlareX's
> View attachment 2561933


 I totally agree with your whole argument


----------



## whatthefarquad

Hello all. I'm going to be dropping a 5900x in my ch6 in the near future. I wanted to look at getting more ram. The ram that is on the QVL list has some spotty availability at this point and I'd like to avoid rma/exchange/return tag if possible. 
Can anyone point me to some decent speed/value 64gb/32gb kits to use with the mobo? I'm currently using g.skill F4-3200C14D-16GFX ram which has worked fine for the past 5 years. I just want to increase the ram for virtualization. 

Thanks!


----------



## mvmiller12_9258

whatthefarquad said:


> Hello all. I'm going to be dropping a 5900x in my ch6 in the near future. I wanted to look at getting more ram. The ram that is on the QVL list has some spotty availability at this point and I'd like to avoid rma/exchange/return tag if possible.
> Can anyone point me to some decent speed/value 64gb/32gb kits to use with the mobo? I'm currently using g.skill F4-3200C14D-16GFX ram which has worked fine for the past 5 years. I just want to increase the ram for virtualization.
> 
> Thanks!


I am personally running 32G (4x8G) of Corsair Vengeance Pro DDR4-3600 CL16. It is definitely not on the QVL, but I just plugged it into my board and enabled DOCP and it has been working perfectly fine with my 5950X on my CH VI Extreme.


----------



## The Sandman

whatthefarquad said:


> Hello all. I'm going to be dropping a 5900x in my ch6 in the near future. I wanted to look at getting more ram. The ram that is on the QVL list has some spotty availability at this point and I'd like to avoid rma/exchange/return tag if possible.
> Can anyone point me to some decent speed/value 64gb/32gb kits to use with the mobo? I'm currently using g.skill F4-3200C14D-16GFX ram which has worked fine for the past 5 years. I just want to increase the ram for virtualization.
> 
> Thanks!


Your best performance will be with 4 Dimms
Go for the lowest Latency you can afford
Note the VDimm required as 1.45v is more favorable than 1.5v (lower is better)

I wouldn't be afraid to run a 32GB kit of 3200C14D FlareX's which should hit 3600 fairly easy and probably 3800 C16 which still kicks ass
I finally decided after a long week of debate with myself on these Are you a human?
I'm so glad I did


----------



## Seth-01

The Sandman said:


> Maybe because your current C6 Hero dies unexpectedly lol.
> Or perhaps you have extra cash and the OC bug is biting real hard and you just want to have something new.
> As mentioned above PCIe 4.0 is about it other than multiple NVMe for new tech.
> 
> There is better memory OCing (not saying C6H isn't capable, see attachments).
> I took my 16GB kit FlareX to 3800/1900 C16 very easily and decided to upgrade to 32GB with a set of F4-3600C14 TridentZ Neo's.
> I'll have fun playing with the Neo's for a while yet as I'm close to stabilizing 14-14-14 (currently 14-15-15).
> 
> Coming from a 2700x to 5900x was truly an eye opener on what this mobo is FINALLY capable of doing.
> 8503 has been the best Bios for me since day one (mobo release) and I am holding my breath again that the new Bios release is, as they claim.
> 5xx series plus C6H gets a huge "hell ya" from me, no need at all for a new mobo here.
> At least not till next gen has the bugs mostly handled, homey ain't playing that game again.
> 
> View attachment 2561929
> 
> View attachment 2561930
> 
> View attachment 2561932
> 
> This is where I left off with my FlareX's
> View attachment 2561933


My GOD !!!!!!! 5100 MHz !!! HOW ????


----------



## The Sandman

Seth-01 said:


> My GOD !!!!!!! 5100 MHz !!! HOW ????


By using a mixture of 1 part Unobtainium carefully blended with 2 shakes of Pixey Dust 
1415256twekersetngs_setting.txt


----------



## Seth-01

Thx


----------



## spining36

jamarinas said:


> Here's my C6H rig.
> 
> View attachment 2554514
> 
> 
> On that is an ASUS RTX2060 6GB with a DIY top-bottom plate, EK-Supremacy VGA and an Aliexpress RGB GeForce RTX logo. The CPU is 1700 @ 3800, 24GB (yes) @ 3200MHz CL18.
> 
> CPU load temp on Cinebench peaks at around 62-64C on a hot day, GPU peaks at 55C. The DDC is throttled a bit (@70 PWM ~4500RPM).


----------



## ometoch

I've been running my Crosshair VI Hero in my home server for the past few years with a 1700 on BIOS 6401, but now I'm looking to put a hand-me-down 3700X from another system that got upgraded to Zen3 into it. What's the best, most stable BIOS for 3000-series CPUs on this board? I'm not looking to overclock or anything fancy, I just want something that will run with as few headaches as possible.


----------



## Neoony

ometoch said:


> I've been running my Crosshair VI Hero in my home server for the past few years with a 1700 on BIOS 6401, but now I'm looking to put a hand-me-down 3700X from another system that got upgraded to Zen3 into it. What's the best, most stable BIOS for 3000-series CPUs on this board? I'm not looking to overclock or anything fancy, I just want something that will run with as few headaches as possible.


As many have mentioned. The latest BIOS 8503 seems to be the best one yet.
No matter the GEN

(I ran 1800x on it and now 5950x for just few days, without issues)


----------



## GraveNoX

C6H better than C8HE


----------



## mvmiller12_9258

GraveNoX said:


> C6H better than C8HE


In value? Absolutely. You can get CH6 boards for ~$100 easy and if you manage to snag a CH6 Extreme for a good price, you are also pretty much at feature parity excepting PCIe 4.0 support. 

It is funny to me to think that the $250 price tag of the CH6 at release would just be a mid-tier board today. I was definitely priced out of x570 boards.


----------



## ellover009

Neoony said:


> Just wondering what would be the reasons to get newer motherboard later.


Like other mentioned Mobo dies, upgrade itch. 

I personally think the thing that might get old sooner on this board is the single m.2 socket.

Id be nice to have more m.2 sockets, I don't wanna buy more drives in the SATA configuration, the price difference has shrank over the years, I would rather have it in the faster connecting form factor. I was already forced to buy my last one in SATA. 
I know its contradictory to what it is because you want the shortest distance possible, but man if they could make the m.2 extended out with a cable, id be nice to be able to hide the ssd like with the sata socket. 

More modern video cards will come along and get closer to populating the PCI lane along with other devices. That shiny GPU might need one of the newer atx 3.0 PSU unless you wanna use an adaptor, PSU degrade over time so old PSU might not hold anymore. Before you know it the itch hit you, and it's 2023 and the AM5 3d stacked memory CPU processors come out, and along with nicer PCI bandwidth, small incremental performance from DDR5 and the whole thing adding up you see some improvements. Of course this is speculative on my end. 

I find myself struggling in which upgrade path to go with, I originally wanted to get a deal on those nice 5900-5950x processors, was waiting for the 5800x3d to come out. Looks great at 1080P, closer to all over the place on 1440-4k ( I run 1440P). Newer test are finding that some old games benefit from that cache. Now it's the rollercoaster of that $450 CPU and a bit more if I double my ram is money that could go towards a new system at the end of the year instead of the last of this socket. 5800x3d Might hold up fine against the new stuff till the am5 3d processors come out. Too bad the first ones will come with gpu built in, another thing to generate heat.


----------



## Neoony

Yeah, indeed the extra m.2 would be useful
As I want to upgrade from 512GB to 1TB and wanna clone it, as I did with previous SSD upgrades ( I just dont want to reinstall OS, years of tweaking  )
So I will need some other method for second m.2 to clone it (some usb interface I guess, just for cloning)

But I see newer MBs dont seem to have many back USBs
I need them all 

PCIE I dont really care much about yet.

But anyways, I mainly only meant it in case of missing tech specifically CPU related.
But I see its not much to miss.

But it looks like it would be pointless to upgrade it in my case. (Radeon VII gpu)

Probably any next upgrade for me would only be AM5 (basically everything new)


----------



## Dave001

I have a CH6E, which has the second M.2 slot, but populating it drops the PCIe 16x slot back to 8x, so I run my second M.2 NVME drive in an add in card in the PCIe 4x slot. Allows the GPU to stay at 16x, and run 2x M.2 NVME drives. I'm pretty sure it uses the 4 PCIe lanes from the chipset, I still get the max speeds from the NVME drive. Should work for you Hero owners too.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

You can easily get riser cards for one of the PCIe slots not being used and go gang busters with M.2. Just like mentioned above - they come with so many configurations. I got the WD-AN1500 4TB riser card. Heck some cards out there you can put up to like 4-6 M.2 on a single card so you can go several more TB.


----------



## roco_smith

For my CH6E the games I'm playing more I keep it in a NVMe 2 TB , my other games store are in a 6TB hard drive,that way I keep my RX6700XT at 16x, I'm no rush or crazy for the upcoming AM5 , the upgrade will be very expensive , I will see how things develop and wait for more reasonable price on X670 Motherboards and DDR5 memory but for now I'm very happy with my actual set up build


----------



## ms178

I need some help. Maybe I did something stupid but after flashing straight from BIOS 7901 to 8503 (via Afuwin due to modded EFI/Oroms to circumvent the BIOS signature), I now get a Code 54 error and the system doesn't POST. The current CPU in the system is a 2700, I assumed that the newer BIOS is also compatible with Zen+, right? From the manual, Code 54 means a memory initialization error, but the memory worked fine before and hasn't changed. I've tried to boot it only with one stick in the second left slot as recommended in the manual, but the issue is still present. I've since tried to flash the older BIOSes back via USB Flashback method but I still get the same error. Is my Crosshair now E-waste or can it still be saved via an CH341 USB programmer, or does the BIOS protection prevent that?


----------



## DSDV

Sorry if this has been answered before. 

Is there a reason such a high end board seems to get AGESA 1.2.0.7 as one of the later ones by asus?
Or dont we get it at all?


----------



## The Sandman

ms178 said:


> I need some help. Maybe I did something stupid but after flashing straight from BIOS 7901 to 8503 (via Afuwin due to modded EFI/Oroms to circumvent the BIOS signature), I now get a Code 54 error and the system doesn't POST. The current CPU in the system is a 2700, I assumed that the newer BIOS is also compatible with Zen+, right? From the manual, Code 54 means a memory initialization error, but the memory worked fine before and hasn't changed. I've tried to boot it only with one stick in the second left slot as recommended in the manual, but the issue is still present. I've since tried to flash the older BIOSes back via USB Flashback method but I still get the same error. Is my Crosshair now E-waste or can it still be saved via an CH341 USB programmer, or does the BIOS protection prevent that?


Yes 8503 supports the Zen+ just fine, best I've had with my 2700x.

Only thing I can share is, back in the day when you'd hose a Bios "the fix" would be to go back to the "Original Bios" the mobo came with.
If you're not aware, there is a slim white sticker on the mobo located between the CPU socket and the first memory slot.
The last four digits on the sticker under the bar code is what your mobo was shipped with.

Not saying it's a cure but might be a last ditch effort while waiting for someone with more knowledge?
I've never gone beyond Bios Flashback myself so you're past my realm.
"E-waist"? I would think worse case just replace Bios chip if programmer isn't an option.


----------



## oile

The Sandman said:


> Yes 8503 supports the Zen+ just fine, best I've had with my 2700x.
> 
> Only thing I can share is, back in the day when you'd hose a Bios "the fix" would be to go back to the "Original Bios" the mobo came with.
> If you're not aware, there is a slim white sticker on the mobo located between the CPU socket and the first memory slot.
> The last four digits on the sticker under the bar code is what your mobo was shipped with.
> 
> Not saying it's a cure but might be a last ditch effort while waiting for someone with more knowledge?
> I've never gone beyond Bios Flashback myself so you're past my realm.
> "E-waist"? I would think worse case just replace Bios chip if programmer isn't an option.


Try to remove battery and power for hours. Then power and flashback.
IT should work. I remember getting that error among crossflashes experiments


----------



## XLNT1337

I needed to unplug psu, drain voltage by pressing power button and then clear cmos and flash back 8503


----------



## ms178

Unfortunately the method mentioned by oile didn't work (even after a day without the battery), it still shows the Code 54 error. I've also tried flashing the BIOS which was on there before the mis-flash, it didn't work either. I've also re-seated the RAM, but that didn't help.


----------



## Disc0

ms178 said:


> Unfortunately the method mentioned by oile didn't work (even after a day without the battery), it still shows the Code 54 error. I've also tried flashing the BIOS which was on there before the mis-flash, it didn't work either. I've also re-seated the RAM, but that didn't help.


Hmmm...I would try to flash quite literally every BIOS available for C6H via USB flashback (not older than the one that C6H came with). Also, disassemble everything, remove the CPU and RAM from mobo. Try to boot it first with the oldest Ryzen that you can get.

EDIT: Have You tried all 4 RAM slots? And maybe another stick of RAM?


----------



## Takla

Whoever said you cannot disable TPM with bios 8503, you were wrong.
To disable TPM, go to Advanced > Trusted Computing and set "Secruity Device Support" to "Disabled".

You can check in Windows by pressing (windows key+r) and enter "tpm.msc"
or open Device Manager and look for "Secruity devices" (_Trusted Platform Module)_ (it will be gone if disabled).


----------



## ms178

Disc0 said:


> Hmmm...I would try to flash quite literally every BIOS available for C6H via USB flashback (not older than the one that C6H came with). Also, disassemble everything, remove the CPU and RAM from mobo. Try to boot it first with the oldest Ryzen that you can get.
> 
> EDIT: Have You tried all 4 RAM slots? And maybe another stick of RAM?


There is still the 2700 in there, that should be compatible with the newer and older versions. As a full disassembly is quite involved, I've shied away from a CPU change for now (my brother has a 3600 which I could try out, but I doubt that a CPU swap has any impact and don't want to risk to damage the pins). I've tried with all 4 RAM slots populated, and with only 1 RAM slot populated (and re-seating that one, too) - it made no difference. Also I've flashed four different versions up to the most recent, including the one which was there before the bad flash happened and albeit there were no issues in the Flashback process itself all show the same Code 54 error. I guess only a re-programming of the BIOS chip with a programmer can save that board now.

Unfortunately the orderered spare clip for my programmer takes until August to get shipped to me. Well, that gives me some time to evaluate my options. Thankfully that PC is not in critical use, but it is still bothering me to potentially lose that fine piece due to such a silly mistake.


----------



## ocisdead

DSDV said:


> Sorry if this has been answered before.
> 
> Is there a reason such a high end board seems to get AGESA 1.2.0.7 as one of the later ones by asus?
> Or dont we get it at all?


There's no block from AMD anymore so this is just ASUS being ASUS. Checking the other vendors..... Asrock x370 Taichi, Gigabyte x370 gaming K7, MSI x370 Titanium ALL have had AGESA 1.2.0.7 available. Even the x470 Crosshair hero doesn't have 1.2.0.7 yet. 

Vote with your wallet on your next board purchase if this slower product support bothers you.


----------



## mvmiller12_9258

ocisdead said:


> There's no block from AMD anymore so this is just ASUS being ASUS. Checking the other vendors..... Asrock x370 Taichi, Gigabyte x370 gaming K7, MSI x370 Titanium ALL have had AGESA 1.2.0.7 available. Even the x470 Crosshair hero doesn't have 1.2.0.7 yet.
> 
> Vote with your wallet on your next board purchase if this slower product support bothers you.


Crosshair VI and VII boards have been amongst the last boards to get AGESA updates for years now. I believe I read somewhere that the AGESA integration into the BIOS for these boards is much more complicated than with most other boards by way of explanation for this.


----------



## ellover009

well it looks like my time is up. I bit more than I could chew off. Found a deal on a video card that I couldn't walk away from (open box Micro Center), Got all excited, started to de-dust the computer, it was time, and it died on me. No post, code 8, I did as much trouble shooting as I could but I think that's it.
So far I tried.
Went back to old card.
Reseated Ram sticks, tried different configs of it.
Checked and re-seated cables.
I tested the PSU (jumper cable test), its 1200W, but I kept it clean, so it lasted me around 11yrs (Corsair AX1200) It ran fine.
Replaced PSU, cause i'm probably due for a new one anyways.
Reseated CPU and re-pasted it.
Tried reflashing to different versions.
tried removing battery, and some of the other components.
I tried yanking the whole essentials out to do more testing, trying to discard any weird grounding issues. I spent the whole night messing with it

Today ( Sunday earlier)
Tried my friend's 2700x in it with the new PSU, nada.
Progressed to test my components on his board, my 1700 no good, his 2700 works, my ram worked on his, the video card worked 6950xt (got it for 824$ plus tax open box) using 2 of the 8 pins, he didn't have a third, still pulled close to 22000 3d mark.
That leaves a bad board and CPU.

Original goal was 5800x3d and slap it on this board wait for AM5 3d processors 2023. Testing the GPU showed signs that paired with a 5950x it was being held back by the processor, he has a 1080P (more CPU bound) screen, I run 1440P, but I am glad I was offered hospitality to test as much as I did.

So far the plan is, he's gonna let me borrow his retired 2700x, I will get this for now.









Gigabyte B450M DS3H WiFi AMD AM4 microATX Motherboard - Micro Center


Get it now! GIGABYTE motherboards are ready to support the latest AMD Ryzen 5000 Series Processors and are backwards compatible with AMD Ryzen 4000, 3000, 2000 and 1000 Series Processors.




www.microcenter.com





It will buy me time to decide on the next gen platforms. This is the fastest way I can get back up and running without waiting for parts or going all in.
So far I managed to make my existence less miserable by using my laptop as a desktop. Got my monitor working off it, connected Keyboard, mouse, to it.

Id like to thank all for the valuable information that I got on this thread, I hope to see a lot of you guys on whatever is the next thing is.

*edit Monday afternoon. 
over night I decided to go with the micro center deal on the 5600x, then when I got there I went for the 5800x, with the new costumer discount $50 stacked on top of it, went with an Asus Tuf gaming x570 plus wifi for the extra $20 combo deal. Thinking now might as well try to go for more longevity, I couldn't justify the $200 difference for the 5800x3d.


----------



## alasdairvfr

Takla said:


> Whoever said you cannot disable TPM with bios 8503, you were wrong.
> To disable TPM, go to Advanced > Trusted Computing and set "Secruity Device Support" to "Disabled".
> 
> You can check in Windows by pressing (windows key+r) and enter "tpm.msc"
> or open Device Manager and look for "Secruity devices" (_Trusted Platform Module)_ (it will be gone if disabled).


Can confirm this is true - also in Windows update it says my PC is NOT eligible for W11 so it must be working 

It's too bad because I'm totally down for TPM crypto just not at the cost of microstutters and a chance of somehow accidentally installing W11


----------



## ellover009

alasdairvfr said:


> Can confirm this is true - also in Windows update it says my PC is NOT eligible for W11 so it must be working
> 
> It's too bad because I'm totally down for TPM crypto just not at the cost of microstutters and a chance of somehow accidentally installing W11


I thought they fixed the microstutter, and that another fix before that was to get a stand alone module?


----------



## Cellar Dweller

I thought the microstutter was to be fixed with a combination of 1.2.0.7 AGESA and a yet to be released chipset driver along with a Windows update as well?


----------



## GeorgeKps

AMD Releases AGESA V2 1.2.0.7 Microcode to Motherboard Vendors and OEMs


AMD over the weekend reportedly released the AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.7 microcode to motherboard vendors and PC OEMs. This particular version of AGESA gains importance to those on Windows 11, as it corrects a performance-stuttering issue caused due to frequent polling of the fTPM by the OS. The new...




www.techpowerup.com




It feels like it takes ages.


----------



## icyeye

ocisdead said:


> There's no block from AMD anymore so this is just ASUS being ASUS. Checking the other vendors..... Asrock x370 Taichi, Gigabyte x370 gaming K7, MSI x370 Titanium ALL have had AGESA 1.2.0.7 available. Even the x470 Crosshair hero doesn't have 1.2.0.7 yet.
> 
> Vote with your wallet on your next board purchase if this slower product support bothers you.


well for me, this is last ASUS board.


----------



## mito1172

GeorgeKps said:


> AMD Releases AGESA V2 1.2.0.7 Microcode to Motherboard Vendors and OEMs
> 
> 
> AMD over the weekend reportedly released the AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.7 microcode to motherboard vendors and PC OEMs. This particular version of AGESA gains importance to those on Windows 11, as it corrects a performance-stuttering issue caused due to frequent polling of the fTPM by the OS. The new...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.techpowerup.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It feels like it takes ages.


I think c6h will get it after 1 year AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.7


----------



## GeorgeKps

icyeye said:


> well for me, this is last ASUS board.


Me too. Never buying Asus again.


----------



## CeltPC

I have been having really annoying stutter issues, particularly irksome when playing video, whether files or streaming. I am running bios 8503. I had enabled TPM for Windows 11. This week I decided to try going in to bios to load default settings, then do memory and cpu settings as usual, but not changing anything else.

It solved the stuttering issue completely, and not having tpm enabled caused no issues. Yay!!


----------



## mvmiller12_9258

CeltPC said:


> I have been having really annoying stutter issues, particularly irksome when playing video, whether files or streaming. I am running bios 8503. I had enabled TPM for Windows 11. This week I decided to try going in to bios to load default settings, then do memory and cpu settings as usual, but not changing anything else.
> 
> It solved the stuttering issue completely, and not having tpm enabled caused no issues. Yay!!


Default settings for that BIOS have TPM enabled though - double check your BIOS settings and unless you specifically turned it off, it should still be on. In that case, it was probably some other combo of BIOS settings that was hosing you up.


----------



## DSDV

GeorgeKps said:


> Me too. Never buying Asus again.


I have to say i really like asus - theier has and for me always was far better then the alternatives.
i remember my first AM4 pre order where gigabyte boards but at release you could not even disable onboard components like audio / lan etc. ..

The problem that high end boards need more dev time is pretty bad - but since every company only has a hand full (if not only 1) person for uefi support i understand the problem 

Still bad that there (at least for me) is no alternative. Next purchane would be an AM5 Prime pro.
the X370 and X470 prime pro which i own/manage always get faster bios updates and are ok for everything exept high end OC


----------



## GeorgeKps

DSDV said:


> I have to say i really like asus - theier has and for me always was far better then the alternatives.
> i remember my first AM4 pre order where gigabyte boards but at release you could not even disable onboard components like audio / lan etc. ..
> 
> The problem that high end boards need more dev time is pretty bad - but since every company only has a hand full (if not only 1) person for uefi support i understand the problem
> 
> Still bad that there (at least for me) is no alternative. Next purchane would be an AM5 Prime pro.
> the X370 and X470 prime pro which i own/manage always get faster bios updates and are ok for everything exept high end OC


It's not about BIOS, it's a general Asus problem i have. 

I have been using Asus for many years, and not only m/boards. I had a D2X, an amazing sound card which, had fewer driver updates by the month ending having no support for W10 except some beta support driver. Then i got me a Claymore keyboard (with the numpad) and some of the advertised functions never really worked because you had to install another software which broke some features in the main software (with editing macros, lighting etc). And when i asked Asus support in its forums, i got a really bad reply of "those functions are not meant to be used once you've set your BIOS". And we're speaking about switching on the PC through the keyboard. Afterwards, Asus released another software to centralize all its products under one application and that application not only had sever problems (one being that after updates it would be a gamble to have the app recognise your hardware), it had features and functions removed entirely.

My problem with Asus is after-sales support and the absolute lack of it.
As for its forums support team? God, we're talking about some really arrogant people providing zero solution leaving you seeking support from other forums.


----------



## DSDV

that is understandable. 
tho i have some points to consider: 


first i only buy brand products for their main competence / focus area (eg LG for Monitors; Cherry for Keyboards etc).
i advice never to buy special products from a brand which servers everything - such brands (in my opinion) don't exist for good quality

- soundcard support on windows 10 is generally lackluster since M$ basicly made it unable to support it. Only external DACs are usable. Internal PCIe Soundcards are basically useless with Windows 10 nowdays. (Creative also cant support pre/early win10 models) 

- and there is a reason why most brands only have automatic chat bots/phone hotlines and no one uses forums.
Forums are transparent and everyone can educate himself. You can ignore emails and tickets until the end of time.


tl:dr the Mainboards form ASUS are always top picks for me and never disappointed. Especialy mid tear (highes sale volumes) are best boards i can recommend. If you compare BIOStar or MSI ... yeah i wouldnt take money to use their products.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

I have sometimes (when cold boot only) multiprocesor configuration not supported bsod.
It's not happening when im in BIOS then exit and boot.
SMT is OFF when ON it's not happening.

IMhO we need to wait for new BIOS 
Some say that this occuring due to cold mem. sticks... it can be true, cuz' i don't have this bug when RIG is worm.


----------



## calimustang

Hi,

I've been running 8503 for 2 months-ish, my rig has been quite stable and boots up much quicker and runs better in gaming.

What motherboard brand would you guys recommend once my mobo dies? Gigabyte? due to bio updates from Asus are scarce for so long, makes me nervous. 

I know I know my rig is "old" as she was built in 2017.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

I'm not one to be upset about BIOS updates. Sure the C6H issue was about the processor support and I get that. I've maxed mine on a 3950x. I really didn't see a need to go on it with a 5950x. 
Rightfully a good stable BIOS shouldn't be constantly updated unless there are really pressing issues.

I'm personally a die hard Asus only motherboards for my systems and I just recently built one with the Crosshair VIII Dark Hero along with a 5950x and I love it. They are updated to the 1.2.0.7 but really I don't see any need for anything above that. Sure if you want newer micro-code as they release new but that could be the last one for some time unless there's still something pressing. I've never seen any of the issues others have with the C6H or the C8DH. I also don't do any kind of OC other than XMP the RAM. Both boards have been running excellent with their respective latest BIOS's.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

FYI - Latest Chipset drivers released from AMD (4.06.10.651)



https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370


----------



## LicSqualo

Thank you!


----------



## Jump3r

Well took some time, but finally got re-sizable bar working.

Gotta say for a 5 year old board still goes strong, especially since I upgraded from 1800x to 5800x3D


----------



## lentis88

Just assembled the 5900X from 3800X.
With all stock settings with Cinebench R23 TDC + EDC they reach 100% is this normal?
Strangely, by enabling the PBO via bios the performance is lower.


----------



## ocisdead

lentis88 said:


> Strangely, by enabling the PBO via bios the performance is lower.


Just enabling PBO while leaving everything auto can mean the scalar is cranked up too high. Auto PBO on some motherboards can be 7x scalar or higher while default is 1x. You can check what your auto scalar is running at from windows with HWINFO.


----------



## xzamples

AMD allegedly preparing new Zen3D and low-end AM4 processors - VideoCardz.com seems like AM4 is going to be support even throughout AM5's cycle


----------



## Pilotasso

I don't think that will include X370, most likely X570 I read somewhere, but we will see.


----------



## MrXL

They are taking their sweet time at ASUS with the 1207 Agesa update for this board and some other popular x370 and x470 boards.... 

Very frustrating as I would like a more stutter free W11 experience.









[Übersicht] - Ultimative AM4 UEFI/BIOS/AGESA Übersicht


Inhaltsverzeichnis: UEFI Collection | Hersteller Support Links | UEFI Mods | Weiterführende Links Keine weiteren Updates mehr geplant! AM5 UEFI/BIOS/AGESA Übersicht ASRock ASUS Biostar Gigabyte MSI EVGA NZXT B350 B450 B550 X370 X470 X570 B350 B450 B550 X370 X470 X570 B350 B450...




www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## mito1172

MrXL said:


> They are taking their sweet time at ASUS with the 1207 Agesa update for this board and some other popular x370 and x470 boards....
> 
> Very frustrating as I would like a more stutter free W11 experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Übersicht] - Ultimative AM4 UEFI/BIOS/AGESA Übersicht
> 
> 
> Inhaltsverzeichnis: UEFI Collection | Hersteller Support Links | UEFI Mods | Weiterführende Links Keine weiteren Updates mehr geplant! AM5 UEFI/BIOS/AGESA Übersicht ASRock ASUS Biostar Gigabyte MSI EVGA NZXT B350 B450 B550 X370 X470 X570 B350 B450 B550 X370 X470 X570 B350 B450...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hardwareluxx.de


for some reason asus and amd are hostile to this card.


----------



## orzel

Hey, question about ram. I have ch6 running with 2 8gb b-die 3200 cl14 single rank sticks and ryzen 1700. Planning on putting 5900x there and upgrade rams. The question is: is this board still having issues with dual rank memories or running with 4 sticks of single rank memory? Want to buy 2x16 b-dies dual rank but I dont want to run into problems with reaching 3200 cl14.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

orzel said:


> Hey, question about ram. I have ch6 running with 2 8gb b-die 3200 cl14 single rank sticks and ryzen 1700. Planning on putting 5900x there and upgrade rams. The question is: is this board still having issues with dual rank memories or running with 4 sticks of single rank memory? Want to buy 2x16 b-dies dual rank but I dont want to run into problems with reaching 3200 cl14.


With the latest BIOS I have no issues running 4 sticks x 16 @ 3200.


----------



## harrysun

Worked for my also with 2x 16GB DR @3266 even with 1800X -- but after weeks of tweaking on this board.


----------



## SaLSouL

Currently running 4x 16GB corsair CL 16 @3600 on CHVI E no issues at all


----------



## GraveNoX

C6H + 5800X
64 GB (2x32 GB Kit) Crucial Ballistix BL2K32G32C16U4B 3200Mhz OCed to 3600 Mhz
Micron B-die Dual Rank
RAM Timings: 16-18-18-18-36-54-4-6-16-4-12-14-4-4-525-16-10-8-4-1-7-7-1-5-5-1
1T (GDM off)
Running flawless.


----------



## DSDV

MrXL said:


> They are taking their sweet time at ASUS with the 1207 Agesa update for this board and some other popular x370 and x470 boards....
> 
> Very frustrating as I would like a more stutter free W11 experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Übersicht] - Ultimative AM4 UEFI/BIOS/AGESA Übersicht
> 
> 
> Inhaltsverzeichnis: UEFI Collection | Hersteller Support Links | UEFI Mods | Weiterführende Links Keine weiteren Updates mehr geplant! AM5 UEFI/BIOS/AGESA Übersicht ASRock ASUS Biostar Gigabyte MSI EVGA NZXT B350 B450 B550 X370 X470 X570 B350 B450 B550 X370 X470 X570 B350 B450...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hardwareluxx.de


i really hope they dont abandon thier toptier. maybe i switch to one of my x370 prime pro boards....


----------



## GeorgeKps

Hmmm, what happened to the support page of the Crosshair VI Hero?


----------



## SaLSouL

GeorgeKps said:


> Hmmm, what happened to the support page of the Crosshair VI Hero?


Its the support page for all asus products, its disappeared, tried to get to it several different ways and going to multiple different country sites, the support tab on the products page has vanished for all products...


----------



## Cellar Dweller

SaLSouL said:


> Its the support page for all asus products, its disappeared, tried to get to it several different ways and going to multiple different country sites, the support tab on the products page has vanished for all products...


I check daily for the 1.2.0.7 update and this has actually been happening a lot over the last month or so. It usually will just re-appear. It's very strange. It's most likely them updating the site for other things and since most people never clean out their cookies or history you may lose their update. I would try clearing all that first as example. I first select by hitting "AMD, Chipset, x370". 

Unfortunately though this appears to be the case on "Support" in general as of today.


----------



## GeorgeKps

SaLSouL said:


> Its the support page for all asus products, its disappeared, tried to get to it several different ways and going to multiple different country sites, the support tab on the products page has vanished for all products...


Oh..
That's strange


----------



## mito1172

this wifi adapter has never been released, it's bullshit.


----------



## LicSqualo

mito1172 said:


> this wifi adapter has never been released, it's bullshit.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2566826


I've searched, our MB has a M2 slot (as indicated corrected by you) for wifi and a search in amazon for m2 key wifi Asus isn't empty... so what do you mean?


----------



## Cellar Dweller

mito1172 said:


> this wifi adapter has never been released, it's bullshit.


It's because it's a DIY. You can use any that are compatible. Plus you don't want to get something that isn't going to work or become outdated, thus the DIY. That's a personal preference. Example: If it were to add one for me I'd get a 6E one to work with my particular router. 






My Crosshair VIII Dark Hero actually has faster WiFi than my wired connections which is the first time in recorded history to ever see WiFi beating wired and that's coming from the same router, at least in all my years of supporting computers. 6E with the proper router is by far the way to go for sure.  My wired computers usually get on average about 940MB down while the WiFi gets between 1.2G and 1.5G.


----------



## harrysun

mito1172 said:


> this wifi adapter has never been released, it's bullshit.


Updated the M.2/A-E-Key few weeks ago. Works flawless: AX210.NGWG.NV >> Teday Wi-Fi 6E Intel AX210 Bluetooth 5.2 + 3000Mbps 2.4Ghz 5Ghz 6Ghz M.2 2230 Key E Desktop Kit Wireless Adapter AX210NGW NGFF WiFi 6 Card 802.11ax/ac MU-MIMO OFDMA Windows 10 With 6Dbi Antenna Set - Newegg.com *Be careful. Ther are vPro variants expecting Intel CPUs.*
For 6E Windows 11 is required.


----------



## mito1172

I'm talking about the original one. like c7h for example


----------



## mito1172

LicSqualo said:


> Aradım, MB'mizde wifi için bir M2 yuvası (sizin tarafınızdan düzeltildiği gibi) var ve amazon'da m2 anahtar wifi için bir arama Asus boş değil ... peki ne demek istiyorsun?
> [/ALINTI]
> 
> 
> LicSqualo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aradım, MB'mizde wifi için bir M2 yuvası (sizin tarafınızdan düzeltildiği gibi) var ve amazon'da m2 anahtar wifi için bir arama Asus boş değil ... peki ne demek istiyorsun?
> [/ALINTI]
> 
> 
> Cellar Dweller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Çünkü bu bir DIY. Uyumlu olanları kullanabilirsiniz. Artı, işe yaramayacak veya modası geçmiş bir şey elde etmek istemezsiniz, bu nedenle DIY. Bu kişisel bir tercih. Örnek: Benim için bir tane ekleseydi, belirli yönlendiricimle çalışmak için bir 6E alırdım.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crosshair VIII Dark Hero'm aslında kablolu bağlantılarımdan daha hızlı WiFi'ye sahip, bu da kayıtlı tarihte ilk kez WiFi'nin kablolu olduğunu görüyor ve bu, en azından bilgisayarları desteklediğim tüm yıllarda aynı yönlendiriciden geliyor. Uygun yönlendirici ile 6E, kesinlikle gidilecek yol.  Kablolu bilgisayarlarım genellikle ortalama olarak yaklaşık 940MB küçülürken, WiFi 1,2G ile 1,5G arasında değişiyor.
> [/ALINTI]
> 
> 
> mito1172 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Orijinal olanından bahsediyorum. örneğin c7h gibi
> [/ALINTI]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I'm talking about the original one. like c7h for example


----------



## Neoony

SaLSouL said:


> Its the support page for all asus products, its disappeared, tried to get to it several different ways and going to multiple different country sites, the support tab on the products page has vanished for all products...


its just that
there are 2 pages
one where the button is showing and one where its not 

Have to go to support at Official Support | ROG USA
select motherboards and put your model and then it will show the page with support button

Annoying yeah

EDIT:
Ah wait even that does not work right now
Worked 2 days ago
I did make it to downloads few minutes ago, but cant now


----------



## Cellar Dweller

It's so on and off. 





ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO | ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG USA


ROG Crosshair VI hero features stunning Aura Sync RGB LED illumination, and support customizable 3D-printed parts; SupremeFX audio plus M.2 and USB 3.1 for your X370 gaming rig



rog.asus.com





Try there.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

They've now since changed everything up.


----------



## Widde

Hey all, long time no see ^^ Probably gonna have to say byebye to my C6H soon, Been good from the start running my 1700 full tilt at 4.15ghz ^^ reaally itching to upgrade (Wantneed is great) Just wanted to thank everyone here that helped me out at the launch and beyond <3 Memory is still at 3466 14-15-14-42 1T GSKILL Flare X 3200


----------



## darkonyx

Widde said:


> Hey all, long time no see ^^ Probably gonna have to say byebye to my C6H soon, Been good from the start running my 1700 full tilt at 4.15ghz ^^ reaally itching to upgrade (Wantneed is great) Just wanted to thank everyone here that helped me out at the launch and beyond <3 Memory is still at 3466 14-15-14-42 1T GSKILL Flare X 3200


Yeah, it sure has been a journey! Yesterday I recieved my 5800X3D all shiny and oh boy the upgrade from my [email protected] was hella noticeable and totally worth it! I will hold on to it until the next platform gives me enough uplift to reason for an upgrade.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

I only went from 1800x to 3950x on my C6H but it was night and day for sure.


----------



## Phoenix85

Is there already a release date for latest Agesa for Crosshair VI Hero ?


----------



## Plissken

Yes, Q3, that was the Asus' reply on AMD Reddit to an user.


----------



## MrXL

Plissken said:


> Yes, Q3, that was the Asus' reply on AMD Reddit to an user.


Well, they're taking their sweet time then....... (I recall they initially said end of May, beginning of June)


----------



## nada324

Hello guys, do you know if our CH6 do support ryzen 4xxx cpus? (ryzen 3 4100 or ryzen 5 4500)?

Also if it supports R5 5500, if anyone did tested it with latest bios

Checked website and it does not appear on supported cpus :/


----------



## CubanB

I was able to pick up a shell/casing for the WiFi a year or two ago on ebay (used). It didn't come with a Wifi card but it was an official ASUS one.. probably taken out of a faulty MB or something. It wasn't a big deal to screw it into the CH VI and get it working. Essentially the board performs the same as the WiFi version but you need to use the non WiFi BIOS.

The DIY thing is a possible option, it works.. but obviously having the proper shell thing that offers sheilding and proper connections is preferred. I've been trying to find the model number of the one I used, but I haven't been able to find it, my ebay history doesn't go further back than 2020. The only thing I can find is this pic below.. I would recommend typing "ASUS WiFI GO" in ebay or other sellers and see if you can find something compatible with X370 or AMD in general. I don't think the exact model number matters, as long as the screw dimensions are correct. And the WiFi card itself doesn't matter, you can replace the card yourself. I've done it many times, it's a bit fidly but with bright light and steady hands.. it's fine. Proper iFixit tools help but other tools can be improvised, like tweezers etc. I dual boot with Windows 7, so I use Intel 8265NGW but there's plenty of more recent/faster options.


----------



## MegamanAT

I built a second pc for simracing with a MSI MAG B550M MORTAR WIFI + 5800X and I was very suprised about the clock speed under full load. My C6H + 3900X runs at about 4000 MHz on all cores under full load. The new system at 4600 MHz on all cores. Is the 5000 series so much better or is MSI doing better?


----------



## ocisdead

MegamanAT said:


> I built a second pc for simracing with a MSI MAG B550M MORTAR WIFI + 5800X and I was very suprised about the clock speed under full load. My C6H + 3900X runs at about 4000 MHz on all cores under full load. The new system at 4600 MHz on all cores. Is the 5000 series so much better or is MSI doing better?


The 7nm quality started barely stable resulting in the whole fiasco in the tech news reporting Ryzen processors that never boosted to the stock box rated speeds. Then the process slowly got better over time, even the later 3000 series chips were seeing much better clock speeds. Comparing a launch date 3000 series processor to a 5000 series will show this large gap in clock speed.


----------



## MegamanAT

ocisdead said:


> The 7nm quality started barely stable resulting in the whole fiasco in the tech news reporting Ryzen processors that never boosted to the stock box rated speeds. Then the process slowly got better over time, even the later 3000 series chips were seeing much better clock speeds. Comparing a launch date 3000 series processor to a 5000 series will show this large gap in clock speed.


ok, thx for the info. and yes, mine is really one of the early models. got it directly from AMD at launch date.


----------



## looncraz

Cellar Dweller said:


> My wired computers usually get on average about 940MB down while the WiFi gets between 1.2G and 1.5G.


I don't know why 2.5G adoption has been so slow... it should be pretty universal by now, it can use Cat 5 because it uses the same frequency... I converted my entire network to 2.5G and now I can move files around the house much faster...

My NAS is upstairs (doubles as an HTPC for my upstairs landing) and trying to get a 10G connection to there was just not feasible due to how my house is built... I don't want my network cables on the outside of my house... 2.5G let me max out the speed of my NAS, so I can copy 180~200MB/s off the RAID 6 and write at about 150MB/s when I was limited to 100~120MB/s before. If I copy to the NAS's SSD fast store I can do over 260MB/s.. it's a really nice gain since I have automatic backup scripts running on every system on the network.. all going to the NAS.


----------



## ocisdead

I won't be surprised when Zen4/AM5 releases before AM4 is bug free on this motherboard.


----------



## harrysun

There is no error-free software and there will be no error-free computer hardware as long as humans develop it.


----------



## foook92

Hi guys.
I want to maximize my C6H, so I'm planning to upgrade my 3800x.
I have a 3080 and play at 3440x1440 @120hz.
I have heck of a doubt between 5800x3d and 5950x. Yes, my mainly usage is gaming, but I also do video editing and after effects for work. I really don't know what to do, the games I mostly play (Squad, PS2, HLL, Elite Dangerous, Tarkov etc.) will have HUGE gains thanks to 3d cache. But also the software I use will get big gains with 16 cores.
Help lol


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

^^ I went for 5950X, always good to have 16/32 for coming years 
Aside from that You can set it at 16/16 as NUMA 0 (one pool for cores) with 72MB cache as a whole (not 2x32MB) -> It gives me quite a boost in gaming.
5800X3D is good for competitive gamers with 200+ Hz monitors at 1080p.... IMhO better is 16/32 any day for me.


----------



## Neoony

foook92 said:


> Hi guys.
> I want to maximize my C6H, so I'm planning to upgrade my 3800x.
> I have a 3080 and play at 3440x1440 @120hz.
> I have heck of a doubt between 5800x3d and 5950x. Yes, my mainly usage is gaming, but I also do video editing and after effects for work. I really don't know what to do, the games I mostly play (Squad, PS2, HLL, Elite Dangerous, Tarkov etc.) will have HUGE gains thanks to 3d cache. But also the software I use will get big gains with 16 cores.
> Help lol


Pretty much same here
Although more like 50% gaming 50% workstation.
Also doing some video editing.
I went rather with 5950x for the extra cores, as its quite a lot of them 

After all I also run some VMs sometimes and such and god knows what else will I find out to do.

I wish there was 5950x3d 

Hard to advise, its a tough choice.
While you might get 3d cache, you still miss HALF of the cores.
So I guess it depends on what do you care more about?

Gaming/interesting new tech? Or Workstation tasks?


----------



## foook92

Ne01 OnnA said:


> ^^ I went for 5950X, always good to have 16/32 for coming years
> Aside from that You can set it at 16/16 as NUMA 0 (one pool for cores) with 72MB cache as a whole (not 2x32MB) -> It gives me quite a boost in gaming.
> 5800X3D is good for competitive gamers with 200+ Hz monitors at 1080p.... IMhO better is 16/32 any day for me.


Mm, that NUMA 0 sounds interesting... do you have any tests?



Neoony said:


> Pretty much same here
> Although more like 50% gaming 50% workstation.
> Also doing some video editing.
> I went rather with 5950x for the extra cores, as its quite a lot of them
> 
> After all I also run some VMs sometimes and such and god knows what else will I find out to do.
> 
> I wish there was 5950x3d
> 
> Hard to advise, its a tough choice.
> While you might get 3d cache, you still miss HALF of the cores.
> So I guess it depends on what do you care more about?
> 
> Gaming/interesting new tech? Or Workstation tasks?


Work tasks are for the majority, Video editing, after effects, photo editing etc (maybe some 3d in near future). No VMs.
But main usage is most gaming, probably 75% or even 80%.
That's why I'm soooooo undecided on what to do 😫

And thanks to both!


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

^^ No, not official.
But im getting some better 0.1% Lows with this config.
But im using it this way for some time now, and will never go back to stock NUMA + Cache.

All options for this You'll have in AMD OC section of BIOS, where is NB and other stuff.
NUMA 0 is all in one pool
NUMA 1 is Default 2x8
NUMA 2 is 4x4 and so on.

Then in other section You'll have Cache settings for NUMA.


----------



## foook92

Ne01 OnnA said:


> ^^ No, not official.
> But im getting some better 0.1% Lows with this config.
> But im using it this way for some time now, and will never go back to stock NUMA + Cache.
> 
> All options for this You'll have in AMD OC section of BIOS, where is NB and other stuff.
> NUMA 0 is all in one pool
> NUMA 1 is Default 2x8
> NUMA 2 is 4x4 and so on.
> 
> Then in other section You'll have Cache settings for NUMA.


I even more confused now to what do ahahaha. Plus I see you have quite a high oc and also ram are pushed quite high (I'm now at 3900cl16 on my Ballistix e-die), so that also can make a difference.
I probably won't oc the cpu for now, and just stick with Pbo and curve optimizer + my actual ram oc.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Mostly im using PerC OC at 4150MHz (0.916-0.944mV) & 4300MHz  at 34-58tW .... Quite green CPU it is 
Rest is PBO with EDC at 1 for the kicks when really needed....


----------



## foook92

Pulled the trigger on the 5800x3d! It really smokes other zen3 cpus in a lot of games I play (Tarkov, Squad, HLL).
I'll need to wait a couple of weeks, can't wait! 
And hope I'll not regret about it lol


----------



## CubanB

harrysun said:


> There is no error-free software and there will be no error-free computer hardware as long as humans develop it.


I'm not trying to criticize your personally, but I've had Intel Z97 system for the past 5-6 years.. no problems on the hardware side. You can literally go 6-12 months without a single BSOD or WHEA. I hope I'm not jinxing anything because I still haven't transferred everything to new Ryzen system.

I've also been testing Carbon Max X570S with 5950X B2 in the last 6-8 weeks, no hardware problems. People say things like "turn off this setting for stability" like sleep states, or other things. No problems with those enabled. This board feels like Z97 all over again, pretty much perfect except a small coil whine when stressing cache/memory in AIDA64. Only hardware errors have been bad RAM settings (pushing the limits to find where they are) or pushing CO Curve too far.. or a combination of both. Also really good idle power usage from the wall (55-57W) for a 16 core CPU with 64GB RAM. It will go up when more drives or PCIE cards are added, but I still think that's pretty impressive.

I've used this board a little bit here or there and have had a lot of problems. Half the time it wakes from sleep, the other half of the time it doesn't and requires hard reset. Even with sleep turned off, when restarting from Windows Start Menu.. half the time it restarts back into Windows, the other half of the time it locks up and you have to keep spamming reset button.. that one is the worst bug I've ever experienced in all my years of PCs. I almost feel bad about selling it to someone without a major "stress tax" discount. I do like a lot of things about it on the specs sheet, but it's never played out into being a good motherboard for daily use unless you are willing to put up with niggles. It's like having a phone where half the time.. it shuts off while people are trying to ring you. It's 2022, even phones 10 years ago didn't do that.

I agree with your main point, all hardware and software is flawed but still.. some hardware (or BIOS implementation) is better than others. Some software is better than others.. especially the non bloated software. The non corporate software, where the developers put their heart into it and really care about refining it. Nothing is perfect, but some hardware can give you relatively low stress for 5 years + and other software or hardware can be nothing but a constant source of problems that you "tolerate" because of reasons. It's even worse if the one giving problems is the top end or "expensive" model.

I would be weary of first gen AM5 in combination with DDR5. It might be better than Zen 1 but that's not saying much. I guess it depends on what your priorities are, and how much money you have to burn.. while being a beta tester. It's a nice thing to have the latest stuff but that doesn't last long and then there's newer stuff. It's like trying to beat aging.. even when you try, it's a tough battle.


----------



## Neoony

CubanB said:


> I'm not trying to criticize your personally, but I've had Intel Z97 system for the past 5-6 years.. no problems on the hardware side. You can literally go 6-12 months without a single BSOD or WHEA. I hope I'm not jinxing anything because I still haven't transferred everything to new Ryzen system.
> 
> I've also been testing Carbon Max X570S with 5950X B2 in the last 6-8 weeks, no hardware problems. People say things like "turn off this setting for stability" like sleep states, or other things. No problems with those enabled. This board feels like Z97 all over again, pretty much perfect except a small coil whine when stressing cache/memory in AIDA64. Only hardware errors have been bad RAM settings (pushing the limits to find where they are) or pushing CO Curve too far.. or a combination of both. Also really good idle power usage from the wall (55-57W) for a 16 core CPU with 64GB RAM. It will go up when more drives or PCIE cards are added, but I still think that's pretty impressive.
> 
> I've used this board a little bit here or there and have had a lot of problems. Half the time it wakes from sleep, the other half of the time it doesn't and requires hard reset. Even with sleep turned off, when restarting from Windows Start Menu.. half the time it restarts back into Windows, the other half of the time it locks up and you have to keep spamming reset button.. that one is the worst bug I've ever experienced in all my years of PCs. I almost feel bad about selling it to someone without a major "stress tax" discount. I do like a lot of things about it on the specs sheet, but it's never played out into being a good motherboard for daily use unless you are willing to put up with niggles. It's like having a phone where half the time.. it shuts off while people are trying to ring you. It's 2022, even phones 10 years ago didn't do that.
> 
> I agree with your main point, all hardware and software is flawed but still.. some hardware (or BIOS implementation) is better than others. Some software is better than others.. especially the non bloated software. The non corporate software, where the developers put their heart into it and really care about refining it. Nothing is perfect, but some hardware can give you relatively low stress for 5 years + and other software or hardware can be nothing but a constant source of problems that you "tolerate" because of reasons. It's even worse if the one giving problems is the top end or "expensive" model.
> 
> I would be weary of first gen AM5 in combination with DDR5. It might be better than Zen 1 but that's not saying much. I guess it depends on what your priorities are, and how much money you have to burn.. while being a beta tester. It's a nice thing to have the latest stuff but that doesn't last long and then there's newer stuff. It's like trying to beat aging.. even when you try, it's a tough battle.


Any chance you got wake on lan enabled? (or any other wake events)
I think mine woke up from sleep if that was enabled. I have not looked into why (whether something is actually sending wake on lan somehow)

(also I never use fastboot)

But yeah, there were always some sleep issues indeed, made me never use sleep again


----------



## POMAHCHRONOS

Ne01 OnnA said:


> ^^ No, not official.
> But im getting some better 0.1% Lows with this config.
> But im using it this way for some time now, and will never go back to stock NUMA + Cache.
> 
> All options for this You'll have in AMD OC section of BIOS, where is NB and other stuff.
> NUMA 0 is all in one pool
> NUMA 1 is Default 2x8
> NUMA 2 is 4x4 and so on.
> 
> Then in other section You'll have Cache settings for NUMA.


Do you need to disable SMT in order for this to give a performance improvement?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Don't know, didn't notice anything unusual, besides on lower tW for CPU PPT.
16/32 is not needed for gaming im sure of that


----------



## Plissken

New BIOS 8601 AGESA 1.2.0.7 out!






ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO | ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global


ROG Crosshair VI hero features stunning Aura Sync RGB LED illumination, and support customizable 3D-printed parts; SupremeFX audio plus M.2 and USB 3.1 for your X370 gaming rig



rog.asus.com


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Faster than anticipated


----------



## Cellar Dweller

Weird because it's not available from the link I have. It also doesn't flash with the link you have it gives "Read Failed" when trying to update.  





ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO | ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG USA


ROG Crosshair VI hero features stunning Aura Sync RGB LED illumination, and support customizable 3D-printed parts; SupremeFX audio plus M.2 and USB 3.1 for your X370 gaming rig



rog.asus.com


----------



## Hantiel

OC Broken -9 % Perf (58003dx)

... hmpf


----------



## ocisdead

Cellar Dweller said:


> Weird because it's not available from the link I have. It also doesn't flash with the link you have it gives "Read Failed" when trying to update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO | ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG USA
> 
> 
> ROG Crosshair VI hero features stunning Aura Sync RGB LED illumination, and support customizable 3D-printed parts; SupremeFX audio plus M.2 and USB 3.1 for your X370 gaming rig
> 
> 
> 
> rog.asus.com


The other link is the global website while yours is the US site. The new bios appears on both at the time of this post. You remembered to use the bios renamer right?



Hantiel said:


> OC Broken -9 % Perf (58003dx)
> 
> ... hmpf


Thank you for playing RNGESA


----------



## Hantiel

Hantiel said:


> OC Broken -9 % Perf (58003dx)
> 
> ... hmpf


Adjusting after 30 minutes. OC goes back.(core boost > enable -.- ) Somehow no change to before..

PBO2 Tuner Working ...


----------



## Hantiel




----------



## pintycar

Cellar Dweller said:


> Weird because it's not available from the link I have. It also doesn't flash with the link you have it gives "Read Failed" when trying to update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO | ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG USA
> 
> 
> ROG Crosshair VI hero features stunning Aura Sync RGB LED illumination, and support customizable 3D-printed parts; SupremeFX audio plus M.2 and USB 3.1 for your X370 gaming rig
> 
> 
> 
> rog.asus.com


Where are you placing the C6H.cap file? Try using a different drive than your OS drive.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

I'm putting it where I've always put all of my BIOS updates and have never had this issue. I'll give it a whirl though elsewhere and see what happens.

PS. I copied it to several locations and finally one of them was able to read it. Very weird. 
After upgrade of new BIOS my keyboard and mouse stopped working where it was plugged in, had to move to another USB port.


----------



## pintycar

Cellar Dweller said:


> I'm putting it where I've always put all of my BIOS updates and have never had this issue. I'll give it a whirl though elsewhere and see what happens.


I too never had an issue until now, hence why I thought I'd chime in and suggest that, because at least in my case that was the culprit to the "Read Failed" error. I hope it works for you! 🤞


----------



## ocisdead

Cellar Dweller said:


> I'm putting it where I've always put all of my BIOS updates and have never had this issue. I'll give it a whirl though elsewhere and see what happens.
> 
> PS. I copied it to several locations and finally one of them was able to read it. Very weird.
> After upgrade of new BIOS my keyboard and mouse stopped working where it was plugged in, had to move to another USB port.


I did the same.

Download folder = read failed.
C:\ = read failed.
Desktop = ASUS learned how to read.


----------



## CeltPC

Installed BIOS 8601 AGESA 1.2.0.7, which in the release notes states:

CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 8601
"1. Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.7.
2. Improve system stability
3. Fix AMD fTPM issue causes random stuttering.

The fTPM stuttering issue has been a problem for me. Hopefully this may finally be a solution. I have a question regarding the fTPM setting in Bios. Should I be using discrete or firmware tpm options?

Currently set to Firmware, which I surmise is correct, but want to make certain.


----------



## Sufferage

CeltPC said:


> Installed BIOS 8601 AGESA 1.2.0.7, which in the release notes states:
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 8601
> "1. Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.7.
> 2. Improve system stability
> 3. Fix AMD fTPM issue causes random stuttering.
> 
> The fTPM stuttering issue has been a problem for me. Hopefully this may finally be a solution. I have a question regarding the fTPM setting in Bios. Should I be using discrete or firmware tpm options?
> 
> Currently set to Firmware, which I surmise is correct, but want to make certain.


Firmware is correct, you'd switch to discrete if you'd have a dedicated TPM-Module installed.


----------



## CeltPC

Sufferage said:


> Firmware is correct, you'd switch to discrete if you'd have a dedicated TPM-Module installed.


Thanks much!


----------



## Yvese

Not up for the wifi version 

EDIT: Now it's up. Cool.


----------



## GeorgeKps

Installed the BIOS through the usual BIOS EZ flash. No problems with file being read etc.


----------



## ghabhaducha

Incidentally, yesterday I found a local seller selling an unused ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero for $80, and was able to bargain down to $50. Seeing as the seller never used it, I fired the motherboard up with a Ryzen 7 1700, only to find that it was still on BIOS Version 1002 (2017/03/29), lol. I proceeded to upgrade directly to BIOS Version 8601 via the BIOS EZ Flasher, and the unit works perfectly with my Zen3 CPUs.

I plan on upgrading my X99 FT02 build with this motherboard, what an incredible and ironic timing for the BIOS release! Certainly, I never expected to purchase essentially a NIB C6H the same day the last BIOS release occured. Cheers!


----------



## her9019

just installed new BIOS without an issue, BUT for some reason CPU-Z now does NOT show SPD... just wondering why?


----------



## MrXL

her9019 said:


> just installed new BIOS without an issue, BUT for some reason CPU-Z now does NOT show SPD... just wondering why?


My CPU-Z doesn't have that issue and shows SPD tab just fine.


----------



## her9019

MrXL said:


> My CPU-Z doesn't have that issue and shows SPD tab just fine.


not sure how your reply is of any help but thanks for sharing... by the way your on BIOS 8503 while i just installed BIOS 8601 so there's that...


----------



## GraveNoX

ocisdead said:


> I did the same.
> 
> Download folder = read failed.
> C:\ = read failed.
> Desktop = ASUS learned how to read.


Next time use a USB flash drive, put it in a USB 2.0 port
Format it as FAT32
Copy bios file and paste it into USB flash drive, don't copy in a folder
Rename bios to C6H.CAP
Don't rename BIOS to C6H.cap
Update BIOS from Tools Menu under bios
or
Update BIOS using BIOS Flashback


her9019 said:


> just installed new BIOS without an issue, BUT for some reason CPU-Z now does NOT show SPD... just wondering why?


Maybe you have only 2 memory modules installed.
Go to SPD tab, then on top left choose Slot #2 or Slot #4.


----------



## her9019

GraveNoX said:


> Next time use a USB flash drive, put it in a USB 2.0 port
> Format it as FAT32
> Copy bios file and paste it into USB flash drive, don't copy in a folder
> Rename bios to C6H.CAP
> Don't rename BIOS to C6H.cap
> Update BIOS from Tools Menu under bios
> or
> Update BIOS using BIOS Flashback
> Maybe you have only 2 memory modules installed.
> Go to SPD tab, then on top left choose Slot #2 or Slot #4.


i have 16 mb in each slot for a total of 64 mb running @ 3600 speed... for some reason they don't show on CPU-Z... might be something in the BIOS settings...


----------



## CubanB

Neoony said:


> Any chance you got wake on lan enabled? (or any other wake events)
> I think mine woke up from sleep if that was enabled. I have not looked into why (whether something is actually sending wake on lan somehow)
> 
> (also I never use fastboot)
> 
> But yeah, there were always some sleep issues indeed, made me never use sleep again


Not sure, I'll have a look next time I'm on that system. There's definately some quirks.. but it's an ok board if you're willing to tolerate them. It's just so much easier when you don't have to, one less thing to worry about. It's just a feeling but I don't think ASUS was ever motivated to give them the full attention they needed.

In terms of the BIOS updates, it's likely that new versions of AGESA will be focussing on stability and longevity over performance. Lower max voltage on single core, and probably some other performance reductions. The exact opposite approach of launch when the initial reviews were done. It's been a common theme lately even for X570. My fave AGESA so far is 1.2.0.3C (or B) it feels fast but also stable. Also, there's B2 stepping chips now which will probably be getting the focus in terms of voltages and PBO2 etc..


----------



## Dave001

her9019 said:


> not sure how your reply is of any help but thanks for sharing... by the way your on BIOS 8503 while i just installed BIOS 8601 so there's that...


CPU-Z is showing speed for me on 8601.


----------



## sukabljet

her9019 said:


> just installed new BIOS without an issue, BUT for some reason CPU-Z now does NOT show SPD... just wondering why?


I had the same issue. As I have seen your post, I specifically checked before flashing the latest BIOS and it was working of course.

I resolved the issue with reflashing the latest BIOS from stick. Aura was also messed up after the first flash, but now after the second flash everything is fine.


----------



## MrXL

her9019 said:


> not sure how your reply is of any help but thanks for sharing... by the way your on BIOS 8503 while i just installed BIOS 8601 so there's that...


Being a smart ass to people trying to help, always the way to go... 😴😬 

Of course I had 8601 already installed otherwise it wouldn't have made any sense to respond. In future I will never forget to immediately update my sig immediately after a change, otherwise people, even in an obvious reply, could be so easily led astray......


----------



## Sufferage

Flashed 8601, loaded .cmo from 8503 - everything looking good, no problems to report so far.


----------



## her9019

sukabljet said:


> I had the same issue. As I have seen your post, I specifically checked before flashing the latest BIOS and it was working of course.
> 
> I resolved the issue with reflashing the latest BIOS from stick. Aura was also messed up after the first flash, but now after the second flash everything is fine.


will give it a try... thank you for that.


----------



## her9019

her9019 said:


> will give it a try... thank you for that.


just re-installed BIOS 8601 and looks like everything is working fine... again thank you for all the help...


----------



## LicSqualo

Good also for the first generation, my 1700 run without problem with 8601 and also possible to load any precedent overclock profile. GOOD WORK.


----------



## Evoluxion

So, the new bios ****ed up my AMD overclock menu settings, and i didnt have screenshots... i load the profile and those settings were not there, also i cant see the option to do CO per core. i dont know, im mad.


----------



## The Sandman

Evoluxion said:


> So, the new bios ****ed up my AMD overclock menu settings, and i didnt have screenshots... i load the profile and those settings were not there, also i cant see the option to do CO per core. i dont know, im mad.


You should never load a profile from a previous BIOS version as possibility for too many changes within AGESA.
Why not flash back to previous bios, load OC profile, take snips or text file (I take both) than flash again to current BIOS version and manually enter OC profile, problem solved?


----------



## Evoluxion

The Sandman said:


> You should never load a profile from a previous BIOS version as possibility for too many changes within AGESA.
> Why not flash back to previous bios, load OC profile, take snips or text file (I take both) than flash again to current BIOS version and manually enter OC profile, problem solved?


Let say the i rollback the bios and the AMD overclocking settings are there, with the new bios i cant find de CO per core, so i dont se how im going to do that...


----------



## The Sandman

Evoluxion said:


> Let say the i rollback the bios and the AMD overclocking settings are there, with the new bios i cant find de CO per core, so i dont se how im going to do that...


I wonder if by trying to load a previous profile if that borked the settings you're referring to.
Did you happen to check if those settings where present before loading the old OC profile?

Seems odd to me no one else has mentioned not having CO settings as before.
Perhaps another member here can check and chime in?

I gave up jumping on new releases till the dust settles a little and am still happy on 8503 so i can't help much further.
If settings are missing you can probably still adjust CO per core using PBO2 Tuner, but what a loss if this is true.
Keep us posted


----------



## SaLSouL

Evoluxion said:


> So, the new bios ****ed up my AMD overclock menu settings, and i didnt have screenshots... i load the profile and those settings were not there, also i cant see the option to do CO per core. i dont know, im mad.


The CO option is now buried in AMD Overclocking > Precision boost overdrive (advanced) it will then appear when you choose (advanced) option for PBO


----------



## Evoluxion

The Sandman said:


> I wonder if by trying to load a previous profile if that borked the settings you're referring to.
> Did you happen to check if those settings where present before loading the old OC profile?
> 
> Seems odd to me no one else has mentioned not having CO settings as before.
> Perhaps another member here can check and chime in?
> 
> I gave up jumping on new releases till the dust settles a little and am still happy on 8503 so i can't help much further.
> If settings are missing you can probably still adjust CO per core using PBO2 Tuner, but what a loss if this is true.
> Keep us posted


As SaLSouL mention the settings where there, it was late and i didn't have my glasses on.



SaLSouL said:


> The CO option is now buried in AMD Overclocking > Precision boost overdrive (advanced) it will then appear when you choose (advanced) option for PBO


Yes sr, you are right, thank you.


----------



## CapMyAzzElmo

is AMD SAM disabled in this bios for 3900X & 6900XT on C6H? I have above 4G decoding and resizable BAR on and CSM off and its not allowed to be enabled in the Radeon settings, anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Sufferage

CapMyAzzElmo said:


> is AMD SAM disabled in this bios for 3900X & 6900XT on C6H? I have above 4G decoding and resizable BAR on and CSM off and its not allowed to be enabled in the Radeon settings, anyone got any ideas?


Works perfectly fine for me, 6900XT & 3800XT, so i'd think it should work for 3900X as well 🤔


----------



## CapMyAzzElmo

Sufferage said:


> Works perfectly fine for me, 6900XT & 3800XT, so i'd think it should work for 3900X as well 🤔


on the latest BIOS?


----------



## Sufferage

CapMyAzzElmo said:


> on the latest BIOS?


Yes, i'm on 8601, no problems with SAM.


----------



## CapMyAzzElmo

Sufferage said:


> Yes, i'm on 8601, no problems with SAM.


I just rebooted last night and was able to get it working, not by changing anything, but i'm assuming it needed another reboot to activate? thanks!


----------



## mito1172

I updated the new bios, then I entered the bios, there was no problem with the mouse and keyboard, I adjusted the ram, I did f10 and exited, the mouse and keyboard disappeared and I restarted the pc and it was fixed. asus beta bios is doing better.


----------



## slayfire

Have any of you had issues with NVME boot support on 5000 series with your C6H? A few weeks ago, I purchased a 5900X and using bios version 8503, I was unable to get my Samsung 950 pro to show up in bios and windows could not see it to install windows. The drive worked fine as a non-boot drive once windows was installed on a sata drive.

I also noticed that clock speeds were very low for the 5900x on my board (full custom water loop setup, temps were not a problem). I ended up returning the CPU as I did not have time to keep messing with it at the time. I would be curious to see if anyone else has had similar issues. Or if these issues are resolved with bios version 8601.


----------



## The Sandman

slayfire said:


> Have any of you had issues with NVME boot support on 5000 series with your C6H? A few weeks ago, I purchased a 5900X and using bios version 8503, I was unable to get my Samsung 950 pro to show up in bios and windows could not see it to install windows. The drive worked fine as a non-boot drive once windows was installed on a sata drive.
> 
> I also noticed that clock speeds were very low for the 5900x on my board (full custom water loop setup, temps were not a problem). I ended up returning the CPU as I did not have time to keep messing with it at the time. I would be curious to see if anyone else has had similar issues. Or if these issues are resolved with bios version 8601.


I haven't heard of anyone having issues with NVME with either BIOS.
My 970 Evo Plus runs as it should
Did you have all other drives unconnected when installing?


----------



## slayfire

The Sandman said:


> I haven't heard of anyone having issues with NVME with either BIOS.
> My 970 Evo Plus runs as it should
> Did you have all other drives unconnected when installing?


Yes, everything except for the bare minimum for the system to run was disconnected. Reverted back to 2700x and had no more problems. I attempted dozens of potential solutions that I found online with no success. 

That is good to know about your 970 EVO. Perhaps the issue is limited to older drives, my 950 Pro is from 2015.


----------



## The Sandman

slayfire said:


> Yes, everything except for the bare minimum for the system to run was disconnected. Reverted back to 2700x and had no more problems. I attempted dozens of potential solutions that I found online with no success.
> 
> That is good to know about your 970 EVO. Perhaps the issue is limited to older drives, my 950 Pro is from 2015.


Can I assume you also ran DiskPart prior to install?
I also ran a 960 without issue. (2017)

Depending on which OS, could it be TPM messing with you?


----------



## slayfire

The Sandman said:


> Can I assume you also ran DiskPart prior to install?
> I also ran a 960 without issue. (2017)
> 
> Depending on which OS, could it be TPM messing with you?


Yes, I ran diskpart and tried a few different combinations. 

I tried installing windows 10 and 11. Both install with no issues with my 2700x, sata only for the 5900x. I tested with TPM disabled and enabled.
My 950 Pro is running the latest firmware as well, so no luck there. I think that I am going to build an AM5 system this fall, but would have preferred to get a bit more life out of my AM4 rig. But 2017 to 2022 is a good run!


----------



## vAro

Just installed the new BIOS Version 8601. No problems so far, everything is running fine.


----------



## OutOfInk

Is anyone having crashing issues with the 5800x on the latest bios, particularly in games? I’ve tried reflashing, new install of windows and running defaults and nothings worked.


----------



## XLNT1337

OutOfInk said:


> Is anyone having crashing issues with the 5800x on the latest bios, particularly in games? I’ve tried reflashing, new install of windows and running defaults and nothings worked.


Nope. All good for me. I'm running an undervolt rn because of the temps. 🥵


----------



## oile

XLNT1337 said:


> Nope. All good for me. I'm running an undervolt rn because of the temps. [emoji3062]


What tools are you using to find the undervolt curve?


----------



## MegamanAT

OutOfInk said:


> Is anyone having crashing issues with the 5800x on the latest bios, particularly in games? I’ve tried reflashing, new install of windows and running defaults and nothings worked.


I had crashes with a 3900x. Never had a crash before. Had to increase vram voltage to 1,355v (instead of 1,350v). No more crashes afterwards.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

oile said:


> What tools are you using to find the undervolt curve?


Use Ryzen Master, Manual OC
Then test with some heavy CPU workload:
BF1, BFV, BF2042 or Cinebench R23.


----------



## XLNT1337

oile said:


> What tools are you using to find the undervolt curve?


I reduced the voltage in the uefi by offset - 0.1
Pbo is on auto still so max single core voltage is at 1,35 now. 
I game with this system like 90% of the time and I use raytracing and 1440p ultra so I didnt notice a performance hit.


----------



## FloppyDrive

I haven't updated my bios in awhile on my C6H, I was still using 7901. I tried updating to 8601, but my computer didn't want to boot into the CMOS. On the rare occasion I got into the CMOS, it would freeze up when I tried to change the DDR speed. Thankfully, Bios 8101 is stable. I have one of the early C6H's, so maybe it has a manufacturing defect. Not sure if anyone has any special tips to make 8601 stable. Do I have to use a beta bios (8503) first before moving to 8601?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

FloppyDrive said:


> I haven't updated my bios in awhile on my C6H, I was still using 7901. I tried updating to 8601, but my computer didn't want to boot into the CMOS. On the rare occasion I got into the CMOS, it would freeze up when I tried to change the DDR speed. Thankfully, Bios 8101 is stable. I have one of the early C6H's, so maybe it has a manufacturing defect. Not sure if anyone has any special tips to make 8601 stable. Do I have to use a beta bios (8503) first before moving to 8601?


Yes try first 8503 before moving to 8601. Also try to do it by Flash and renaming bios to C6H.CAP
It might help, IMhO it's not any defect.


----------



## jack1

New
*AMD Ryzen Chipset Drivers v4.08.09.2337 WHQL*

https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-ryzen-chipset-4-08-09-2337


----------



## CeltPC

jack1 said:


> New
> *AMD Ryzen Chipset Drivers v4.08.09.2337 WHQL*
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-ryzen-chipset-4-08-09-2337


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## HitmanKB

Can anyone confirm if the USB and other little issues have been resolved with the latest BIOS update?


----------



## mito1172

OutOfInk said:


> Is anyone having crashing issues with the 5800x on the latest bios, particularly in games? I’ve tried reflashing, new install of windows and running defaults and nothings worked.


Does the q code write d3?


----------



## Damis

I checked the compatibility list for C6H and Ryzen 7 5800X3D is listed, however, I did not see 5950X3D there. 
Is it possible to run 5950X3D on the C6H?


----------



## LicSqualo

At the moment (but perhaps you know better than us) no 5950X3D. Rumors yes, but nothing confirmed. The only and one X3D processor is the 5800X3D and is fully compatible with this MB.
In case AMD release a new CPU (like 5950X3D) it should be fully compatible as the same generation 5xxx.


----------



## tjerkie

Hey,

I've been following this topic for quite a while. Participated in the crossflashing when I obtained a 5600x.
I'm very grateful for all information in this topic and everyone that contributed to it.

Now recently I have issues with USB dropouts. All my USB devices get disconnected and reconnect instantly. Mostly under load but sometimes while idle.

I tried the following things to fix it.
-Installing new chipset drivers from AMD.
-Installing newer USB drivers. (I assumed this fixed it. no dropouts for a few days)
-Preventing USB root HUB sleep.
-Switching to the high performance power profile.
-Spreading USB devices over different ports.
-Fixing my Windows integrity with /scannow and the chkdsk commands.

Unfortunately my Event Viewer doesn't show any specific disconnection events nor errors.
EventGhost does show the disconnecting.










Is there a fix I am missing here?
Maybe it's a bios setting?

TY in advance


----------



## xeizo

I've had that on different AMD mobos once in a while, turning off "allow to turn off to save power" on the power management tab on _each and every USB hub_ in device manager usually fixes it. I do that because I use low latency audio interfaces, and it has worked every time.
USB power management vs Windows looks less than stellar.

I also turn off everything related to sleep or saving power in the Power Plan I use


----------



## tjerkie

Currently every possible USB device and HUB is not allowed to sleep already.
Power management is not permitting sleep in the USB selective suspend setting either.

hm


----------



## xeizo

It can also happen if SOC has to low voltage in the bios, have you checked that?


----------



## tjerkie

I checked my voltages.

Currently settings are as follows:
CPU Core Voltage 1.373 (auto)
CPU SOC Voltage 1.1
DRAM voltage 1.4

I hope you are referring to CPU SOC Voltage? Should I raise it?


----------



## xeizo

tjerkie said:


> I checked my voltages.
> 
> Currently settings are as follows:
> CPU Core Voltage 1.373 (auto)
> CPU SOC Voltage 1.1
> DRAM voltage 1.4
> 
> I hope you are referring to CPU SOC Voltage? Should I raise it?


Shouldn't be necessary, I usually use around 1.05V, but it doesn't hurt to test a few values. Have you tried to go back to Optimized Defaults?


----------



## GraveNoX

tjerkie said:


> Is there a fix I am missing here?
> Maybe it's a bios setting?
> 
> TY in advance


This happened to me when memory wasn't stable or when memory frequency was too high.
Now I no longer have USB disconnects.
Try to lower memory frequency, or find stable timings/voltages using dram calculator 1.7.3.


----------



## tjerkie

xeizo said:


> Shouldn't be necessary, I usually use around 1.05V, but it doesn't hurt to test a few values. Have you tried to go back to Optimized Defaults?


I did not try optimized defaults. Since this has been running stable for a while now. I will try it.



GraveNoX said:


> This happened to me when memory wasn't stable or when memory frequency was too high.
> Now I no longer have USB disconnects.
> Try to lower memory frequency, or find stable timings/voltages using dram calculator 1.7.3.


This memory (f4-3200c14-8gvr)(14-14-14-34) had issues before but I attributed it to the bad IMC in my Ryzen 3600.
Hence why I just run d.o.c.p 3200 with the associated timings. And never even bothered overclocking it.
I'll try it with the calculator this afternoon.

Thank you for the suggestions so far


----------



## tjerkie

After some playing with the calculator. it gave me tighter timings but that of course didn't fix it.
Disabling core performance boost didn't. (I suspected maybe the CPU went bad. Or the mobo itself. I ran some benchmarks but there had to be USB traffic. Else it wouldn't show)

But eventually I tried d.o.c.p. with all the additional settings the calculator gave me. e.g. memory interleaving, pmu training, misc, termination block etc.

And this seemed to have fixed it. And hopefully it's stable for now and the future, very strange it developed this behavior seemingly out of the blue, 3 weeks before the most recent bios update.

@GraveNoX Thank you for suggesting to use the calculator!


----------



## eddielmc

@tjerkie I recently upgraded to 5600X and have the exact same issue as you. I've tried all the suggested fixes in this thread and nothing worked. With the latest AMD drivers, it situation seems to have improved a bit but the issue is definitely still there.

I wonder how many of you that upgraded to Ryzen 5000 are experiencing the same issue


----------



## harrysun

@tjerkie @eddielmc Guys, what are your Q-Codes as @mito1172 asked?


----------



## eddielmc

harrysun said:


> @tjerkie @eddielmc Guys, what are your Q-Codes as @mito1172 asked?


Mine is showing 40


從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## eddielmc

And AA


從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## tjerkie

eddielmc said:


> @tjerkie I recently upgraded to 5600X and have the exact same issue as you. I've tried all the suggested fixes in this thread and nothing worked. With the latest AMD drivers, it situation seems to have improved a bit but the issue is definitely still there.
> 
> I wonder how many of you that upgraded to Ryzen 5000 are experiencing the same issue


I ran my 5600X with a crossflashed bios with 0 issues. On the last 2 versions of the stock bios it suddenly became unstable. I also updated the chipset drivers twice. I assumed there was some possible correlation with the most recent chipset driver. If all of this didn't work out I would've reverted to an older version. No clue if that even would've made any difference. And that would be a try-it-all solution and a last resort.
But using the calculator at least made it stable again. Maybe try stock d.o.c.p with the additional settings, that worked out for me?

*@eddielmc Did you buy second hand or new? My 3600 was a early sample and I lost the silicon lottery big time. I RMA'd that sucker while it was still in warranty and got a new one that had 0 issues.*




harrysun said:


> @tjerkie @eddielmc Guys, what are your Q-Codes as @mito1172 asked?


Current Q-code = AA


----------



## Ramad

tjerkie said:


> Now recently I have issues with USB dropouts. All my USB devices get disconnected and reconnect instantly. Mostly under load but sometimes while idle.
> ......
> Is there a fix I am missing here?
> Maybe it's a bios setting?
> 
> TY in advance


Upgrade to the latest BIOS if you haven't yet and increase southbridge voltage (PCH voltage) by 0.05V - 0.1V and see if that helps.


----------



## tjerkie

Ramad said:


> Upgrade to the latest BIOS if you haven't yet and increase southbridge voltage (PCH voltage) by 0.05V - 0.1V and see if that helps.


Currently this is fixed. But TY


----------



## eddielmc

tjerkie said:


> I ran my 5600X with a crossflashed bios with 0 issues. On the last 2 versions of the stock bios it suddenly became unstable. I also updated the chipset drivers twice. I assumed there was some possible correlation with the most recent chipset driver. If all of this didn't work out I would've reverted to an older version. No clue if that even would've made any difference. And that would be a try-it-all solution and a last resort.
> But using the calculator at least made it stable again. Maybe try stock d.o.c.p with the additional settings, that worked out for me?
> 
> *@eddielmc Did you buy second hand or new? My 3600 was a early sample and I lost the silicon lottery big time. I RMA'd that sucker while it was still in warranty and got a new one that had 0 issues.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current Q-code = AA


I bought the mobo new in 2017 and ran a 1700 with it. The system had not been used since 2019 and i recently dug it out from my basement and decided to upgrade to 5600x. i flashed to the latest bios 8601 and it booted fine. However, i noticed that one of my ram module was toast (samsung b-die 8gb*2 3200 cl14) and i replaced it with 4 sticks of 8gb Corsair Vengence RGB RT (‎CMN16GX4M2Z3600C18) running DOCP. That's pretty much the history in a nutshell. I had usb issues with two most recent versions AMD drivers.


----------



## mito1172

tjerkie said:


> I ran my 5600X with a crossflashed bios with 0 issues. On the last 2 versions of the stock bios it suddenly became unstable. I also updated the chipset drivers twice. I assumed there was some possible correlation with the most recent chipset driver. If all of this didn't work out I would've reverted to an older version. No clue if that even would've made any difference. And that would be a try-it-all solution and a last resort.
> But using the calculator at least made it stable again. Maybe try stock d.o.c.p with the additional settings, that worked out for me?
> 
> *@eddielmc Did you buy second hand or new? My 3600 was a early sample and I lost the silicon lottery big time. I RMA'd that sucker while it was still in warranty and got a new one that had 0 issues.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current Q-code = AA


Since the TPM bios came, I have the q code 33. By the way, I'm thinking of buying a 5700x, is it a problem?


----------



## soralz

Does anyone have issues with the new 8601 BIOS with Armoury Crate and AI Suite 3? Once installed the latest 8601 BIOS I found out both app refuses to work properly on particular BIOS version, it just crashes and freeze up the whole system. Reverted back to 8503 beta version and so far it is back to normal. But any version before 8503 and til a particular version I think is 7704 or something the sleep mode just doesn't work, and WOL is wonky too. Despite 8503 called beta version I think it is still the most stable to me, I have not encounter any random stuttering too.

P/s: Running w/ R7 1700X Stock, 32G 3200MHz, RX 580


----------



## Lurcher99

soralz said:


> Does anyone have issues with the new 8601 BIOS with Armoury Crate and AI Suite 3? Once installed the latest 8601 BIOS I found out both app refuses to work properly on particular BIOS version, it just crashes and freeze up the whole system. Reverted back to 8503 beta version and so far it is back to normal. But any version before 8503 and til a particular version I think is 7704 or something the sleep mode just doesn't work, and WOL is wonky too. Despite 8503 called beta version I think it is still the most stable to me, I have not encounter any random stuttering too.
> 
> P/s: Running w/ R7 1700X Stock, 32G 3200MHz, RX 580


I'm still on Bios 8503, because I haven't heard anyone yet with positive expirience. I instaled new chipset drivers, got new AMD card and instaled adrenaline drivers without hustle. Everything is working like a charm. No problems with USB or sleep mode so far... but only problem that persists in 8503 drivers is fTPM random stuttering that I found annoying.

*I was thinking maybe to get fTPM module to avoid stutters, but I'm not sure will that help at all?!*


----------



## Sufferage

Lurcher99 said:


> I'm still on Bios 8503, because I haven't heard anyone yet with positive expirience. I instaled new chipset drivers, got new AMD card and instaled adrenaline drivers without hustle. Everything is working like a charm. No problems with USB or sleep mode so far... but only problem that persists in 8503 drivers is fTPM random stuttering that I found annoying.
> 
> *I was thinking maybe to get fTPM module to avoid stutters, but I'm not sure will that help at all?!*


A dedicated fTPM Module will eliminate the fTMP stutters.
On the other hand, i am running 8601 for weeks now with absolutely no problems, therefor i would simply try 8601 before buying a module that may not be required.


----------



## Lurcher99

Sufferage said:


> A dedicated fTPM Module will eliminate the fTMP stutters.
> On the other hand, i am running 8601 for weeks now with absolutely no problems, therefor i would simply try 8601 before buying a module that may not be required.


To be honest, I'm too lazy to adjust BIOS settings again, to get stable overclock/undervolt on every core and memory timings. I was thinking of saving and reloading profiles from 8503, but it won't work (_someone mentioned that in previous posts, because they moved some BIOS options to diferent location_).


----------



## soralz

Sufferage said:


> A dedicated fTPM Module will eliminate the fTMP stutters.
> On the other hand, i am running 8601 for weeks now with absolutely no problems, therefor i would simply try 8601 before buying a module that may not be required.


Are you using Armoury Crate or AI Suite 3 apps? Because it doesn't work properly on my board with BIOS ver 8601 installed.



Lurcher99 said:


> I'm still on Bios 8503, because I haven't heard anyone yet with positive expirience. I instaled new chipset drivers, got new AMD card and instaled adrenaline drivers without hustle. Everything is working like a charm. No problems with USB or sleep mode so far... but only problem that persists in 8503 drivers is fTPM random stuttering that I found annoying.
> 
> *I was thinking maybe to get fTPM module to avoid stutters, but I'm not sure will that help at all?!*


Maybe you can just disable the TPM to avoid those stutters, instead of buying a dedicated one. Unless you are using Bitlocker function that requires TPM.


----------



## Sufferage

Lurcher99 said:


> To be honest, I'm too lazy to adjust BIOS settings again, to get stable overclock/undervolt on every core and memory timings. I was thinking of saving and reloading profiles from 8503, but it won't work (_someone mentioned that in previous posts, because they moved some BIOS options to diferent location_).


It's just what i did, loaded profile from 8503, works like a charm ever since 
At least for my 3800XT, might well be different for ZEN 3, but i would try anyway, you can always flash back to 8503 if it doesn't work.


----------



## Lurcher99

soralz said:


> Are you using Armoury Crate or AI Suite 3 apps? Because it doesn't work properly on my board with BIOS ver 8601 installed.
> 
> 
> Maybe you can just disable the TPM to avoid those stutters, instead of buying a dedicated one. Unless you are using Bitlocker function that requires TPM.


No, I tried those asus apps back in 2018 and didn't like them. _HWInfo64_ and _openRGB_ is what I'm using now.

I need TPM enebled, because I use two apps that require one.


----------



## Takla

For anyone that still does ram overclocking on this board, give AddrCmdDrvStr 30 Ohms a try. It literally fixed all errors for me. (I wish I would have tried this when I still had micron rev E ram) You wouldn't think going from 24 to 30 ohm makes much difference but it absolutely does.


----------



## harrysun

micron rev E with 144ns for tRFC? Is this really stable?


----------



## mito1172

I bought the 5700x and it's fine. I would appreciate it if you give ram settings.😊


----------



## Dynomutt

Takla said:


> For anyone that still does ram overclocking on this board, give AddrCmdDrvStr 30 Ohms a try. It literally fixed all errors for me. (I wish I would have tried this when I still had micron rev E ram) You wouldn't think going from 24 to 30 ohm makes much difference but it absolutely does.
> View attachment 2572562


Are these Samsung B die's???


----------



## mito1172

only DOCP standard open.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

My Best latency with 4.5GHz


----------



## tjerkie

nvm


----------



## mito1172

only pbo is on. very good 5700x.


----------



## mito1172

What should be the setting here?


----------



## The Sandman

mito1172 said:


> What should be the setting here?
> 
> View attachment 2573195


With my 5900x I run PBO Scalar at 1x
CPU Boost Clock Override - Enabled Positive
Platform Thermal Limit - Auto

But on Curve Optimizer click drop down and choose Per Core NOT All Cores
This allows individual Core adjustments that you'll need to tune using CoreCycler
I started with all cores at -20 and tested for a good long spell to achieve my current CO settings.
I've included my Bios text file if it's of any help semistabl91822_setting.txt 


Rather than type a wall of text, give this a look


----------



## mito1172

The Sandman said:


> With my 5900x I run PBO Scalar at 1x
> CPU Boost Clock Override - Enabled Positive
> Platform Thermal Limit - Auto
> 
> But on Curve Optimizer click drop down and choose Per Core NOT All Cores
> This allows individual Core adjustments that you'll need to tune using CoreCycler
> I started with all cores at -20 and tested for a good long spell to achieve my current CO settings.
> I've included my Bios text file if it's of any help semistabl91822_setting.txt
> 
> 
> Rather than type a wall of text, give this a look


Thank you. Are these settings suitable for the 5700x?


----------



## The Sandman

mito1172 said:


> Thank you. Are these settings suitable for the 5700x?


The ones you asked about, yes.
For the individual core voltages you need to find what works for your system testing with corecycler, as mentioned I started with -20 across the board then started testing and adjusted as needed.
Some will go lower, others may need to be raised to be stable. It's easy to do but does take some time.

Here is a real good place to start as far as what to do with memory timings, VDDG CCD, VDDG IOD, ProcODT etc A guide to ram overclocking on Zen 3
The first post is very helpful if you haven't seen it.

For CPU most everything is on default/auto
Digi and Paradise settings are basically from RDC.
My settings are still from when I ran 2x8 Flares like yours so those should be good.

You'll want to learn more about how YOU want to setup PPT, TDC and EDC for what you do.
It's in the vid, so those you'll want to learn first for your chip.

It'll be interesting to see how your matched mem kit will do on 5xxx.
3800/1900 c16 should be very doable but you'll want to work your way up to it.


----------



## mito1172

The Sandman said:


> The ones you asked about, yes.
> For the individual core voltages you need to find what works for your system testing with corecycler, as mentioned I started with -20 across the board then started testing and adjusted as needed.
> Some will go lower, others may need to be raised to be stable. It's easy to do but does take some time.
> 
> Here is a real good place to start as far as what to do with memory timings, VDDG CCD, VDDG IOD, ProcODT etc A guide to ram overclocking on Zen 3
> The first post is very helpful if you haven't seen it.
> 
> For CPU most everything is on default/auto
> Digi and Paradise settings are basically from RDC.
> My settings are still from when I ran 2x8 Flares like yours so those should be good.
> 
> You'll want to learn more about how YOU want to setup PPT, TDC and EDC for what you do.
> It's in the vid, so those you'll want to learn first for your chip.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how your matched mem kit will do on 5xxx.
> 3800/1900 c16 should be very doable but you'll want to work your way up to it.


Thank you 😊  ram 4 pcs flarex 3200 c14 32gb. I haven't touched yet


----------



## ortizjammet

Had a good run with this board. Owned it for Zen1, Zen+ and Zen2. Still running an R5 3600 on it. What a a legend AM4 is really. 

You guys think that X670E Gene will be the spiritual successor of this board with AM5?


----------



## Cellar Dweller

ortizjammet said:


> Had a good run with this board. Owned it for Zen1, Zen+ and Zen2. Still running an R5 3600 on it. What a a legend AM4 is really.
> 
> You guys think that X670E Gene will be the spiritual successor of this board with AM5?


You always have to get the HERO as you move forward.  I have this board with 3950x and it's still going strong. I also currently have the Crosshair VIII Hero with my 5950x. So to keep it going it will be the X670E Hero.


----------



## Lurcher99

I installed new BIOS 8601 and now I'm unable to get PBO2 working. I'm stuck at 3800Mhz....dafuq?!
EDIT: Reseted BIOS to default, refleshed and it's working again!


----------



## mito1172

is this usb drive c6h compatible? ASMedia USB 3.0 driver version 1.16.56.1

Download ASMedia USB 3.0 drivers for (usb3-drivers.com)


----------



## ocisdead

mito1172 said:


> is this usb drive c6h compatible? ASMedia USB 3.0 driver version 1.16.56.1
> 
> Download ASMedia USB 3.0 drivers for (usb3-drivers.com)


Just use Microsoft update catalog instead of some random website. The drivers are more up to date anyways.



Microsoft Update Catalog


----------



## mito1172

ocisdead said:


> Just use Microsoft update catalog instead of some random website. The drivers are more up to date anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> Microsoft Update Catalog


If the windows site is up-to-date, of course, I prefer it there. Thank you.


----------



## Mech0z

Do bios Version 8601 have smart access memory enabled? And if so do it work with a R5 3600


----------



## Disc0

Mech0z said:


> Do bios Version 8601 have smart access memory enabled? And if so do it work with a R5 3600


It has the option. I think that You need to enable it, it's not ON by default. It does work with R5 3600, but You also need to have at least AMD RX6xxx (RDNA2) or nV RTX3xxx (Ampere). Older GPUs don't support ReBAR (SAM). I don't use it because gains are minimal or GPU performs even worse.

I see that You have AMD RX570, You can't enable ReBAR because that GPU doesn't support it.


----------



## Mech0z

Disc0 said:


> It has the option. I think that You need to enable it, it's not ON by default. It does work with R5 3600, but You also need to have at least AMD RX6xxx (RDNA2) or nV RTX3xxx (Ampere). Older GPUs don't support ReBAR (SAM). I don't use it because gains are minimal or GPU performs even worse.
> 
> I see that You have AMD RX570, You can't enable ReBAR because that GPU doesn't support it.


Thanks, I was so close to buying a used RX 6600 until the seller backed out, so I am on the look out for a RX 6xxx or RX 76xx when they arrive, so nice to know


----------



## tivook

Upgraded from a Ryzen 7 1700 to a 5800X3D today and wow, the difference is massive.

From the first edition to the very last on the same board. Just like we always wanted despite all the nay sayers.. Oh 5000 on x370 will never happen... herp derp.

A happy ending!


----------



## Cellar Dweller

tivook said:


> Upgraded from a Ryzen 7 1700 to a 5800X3D today and wow, the difference is massive.
> 
> From the first edition to the very last on the same board. Just like we always wanted despite all the nay sayers.. Oh 5000 on x370 will never happen... herp derp.
> 
> A happy ending!


Even going from a 1xxxx to a 3xxxx was like night and day. I've even seen differences in 3xxxx to 5xxxx so I can only imagine going to a 7xxxx from a 3xxxx.


----------



## Pilotasso

I bought 1700X, 2700X, 3900X, and now 5950X. This last upgrade was clearly the biggest. There were youtubers saying that you wouldn't notice much difference between 3XXX to 5XXX, and my experience couldnt be more different. That and the old mantra of the youtubers saying "_this is overkill for you... but Im buying anywa_y" 😆


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

1700X to 3700X to 5950X B2 in my case -> and there is a diiference for SURE


----------



## mito1172

You know, amd was saying the bios 16mb and c6h is insufficient? 😃


----------



## tivook

mito1172 said:


> You know, amd was saying the bios 16mb and c6h is insufficient? 😃


It couldn't be done people said, even AMD.

Luckily Gandalf stepped in and performed some magic spells that saved the c6h, thanks Gandalf!


----------



## mito1172

tivook said:


> It couldn't be done people said, even AMD.
> 
> Luckily Gandalf stepped in and performed some magic spells that saved the c6h, thanks Gandalf!


In my opinion, when the reaction was too much, they took a step back.


----------



## Brko

It was not reaction of people. It was Alder Lake from Intel. E.g. i5 12400F + cheap B660 D4 boards combos for solid gaming 
18 months took AMD to release AGESA for 300-series boards and it was not due to people reacting. Healthy competition is needed always


----------



## Cellar Dweller

FYI - New AMD Chipset Drivers released. https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570


----------



## mito1172

Brko said:


> It was not reaction of people. It was Alder Lake from Intel. E.g. i5 12400F + cheap B660 D4 boards combos for solid gaming
> 18 months took AMD to release AGESA for 300-series boards and it was not due to people reacting. Healthy competition is needed always


When I said reaction, I meant that. so amd customer would lose 









AMD Ryzen 7 5700X @ 4623.92 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[a0ny96] Validated Dump by Anonymous (2022-10-15 19:14:06) - MB: Asus CROSSHAIR VI HERO - RAM: 32768 MB




valid.x86.fr







curve 25 😊


----------



## harrysun

If you what to optimize your curve go for CoreCycler - tool for testing Curve Optimizer settings Set HEAVESHORT als P95 method for fast feedback.

To compare your R23 results see Cinebench R23: CPU-Ergebnisse mit AMD und Intel


----------



## Frikencio

Hey guys. I changed my 1700 to a 5800X3D and I was wondering how high could my 2 kits (2x8Gb + 2x8Gb Bdie 3200 CL14) could go. I am using a CO of -30 and CB23 scores are around 15000.


----------



## Pilotasso

Frikencio said:


> Hey guys. I changed my 1700 to a 5800X3D and I was wondering how high could my 2 kits (2x8Gb + 2x8Gb Bdie 3200 CL14) could go. I am using a CO of -30 and CB23 scores are around 15000.


See my sig. I'm using 2 pairs of 4266Mhz (i was limited by supply at the time, was either 3200Mhz, 4000 or 4266, and the 4K sticks were actually more expensive for some reason). I am at @3600Mhz because Im thermally limited. Having 4 sticks side by side the #1 & #2 slot get really hot due to lack of airflow between them and on top of that getting cooked by graphics card. I'm thinking about getting a kit of 2X32GB (64GB) consisting of 2 3800Mhz sticks. maybe a small performance hit compared to 4 due to topology, but then I am upping memory and fabri speeds (3800 & 1900 respectively).


----------



## Frikencio

Pilotasso said:


> See my sig. I'm using 2 pairs of 4266Mhz (i was limited by supply at the time, was either 3200Mhz, 4000 or 4266, and the 4K sticks were actually more expensive for some reason). I am at @3600Mhz because Im thermally limited. Having 4 sticks side by side the #1 & #2 slot get really hot due to lack of airflow between them and on top of that getting cooked by graphics card. I'm thinking about getting a kit of 2X32GB (64GB) consisting of 2 3800Mhz sticks. maybe a small performance hit compared to 4 due to topology, but then I am upping memory and fabri speeds (3800 & 1900 respectively).


I find that if I go higher it throws errors in memtest. Is this a fine speed to stay?


----------



## Pilotasso

I decided to make 2 posts to keep it clean:
This week I decided to *finally* upgrade my venerable 1080Ti into either a RTX 4090 or a 7900X, whichever is cheaper and or consumes less watts (maybe AMD will be better). I will see how I can balance these things. Unfortunaly back in 2017 when I originally built this PC I skimped on the case and PSU, so this is the list of changes:



Retiring:
-*Corsair carbide 400C* case
-* Seasonic 760W platinum* ( I heavily underestimated future upgrades, was a big mistake)
-*Kraken X62 280mm AIO *(really want to use just 1 software for my RGB, my PC is currently a mess)
-all my case fans (non addressable RGB along with black ones, back in 2017 there was not much of an RGB ecosystem integration)
-1080Ti (goodbye my friend but youll find a new home in my sisters build)

on order:
- *Phanteks ECLIPSE P600C* Black&white (was going to Lian Li Lancool lII but that is bigger, heavier and has much more glass on it something I am not a big fan of)








(matches the color of my room and I can get black or white components without breaking it too much)
- *Seasonic PRIME GX 1000W GOLD*.








- *Corsair iCUE H115i* RGB Elite Capellix 280mm








with RGB controller 








-4 additional corsair SP140mm RGB fans.









Planned:
-choosing between NVIDIA FE or ASUS TUF 4090RTX or:
- AMD 7900X ( I hope ASUS keeps the old Strix look on this one because the new strix layout on the RTX looks extremely cheap)

More to the future maybe 3 months:

64 GB of 3800Mhz (2 32GB stick kit)
Q-LED ultrawide 4K monitor HDR 1000 (oh yeah, this is the motivation behind all this, you were not seriously thinking I was buying the top GPU to play 1400P did you?)

Im am not too bothered about not having PCIE4 or the latest CPU. I think I will be fine for quite a while, I kept my 1080Ti for 5 years after all.


----------



## Pilotasso

Frikencio said:


> I find that if I go higher it throws errors in memtest. Is this a fine speed to stay?
> 
> View attachment 2576340
> View attachment 2576341


Thats similar to what I have:


----------



## The Sandman

@Pilotasso @Frikencio* from what I've learned you both may benefit from playing/lowering with CLDO VDDP, CCD and IOD (.860, .900, 1.020 to start) 
It may surprise you.
I also learned you'll see better performance with GDM enabled if you use even values for primaries (15 to 16 or 14) as GDM enabled will auto correct.
For me 16 is faster than 15.
You can see the performance increase running YCruncher Pi 2.5B benchmark (opt 7) before and after the value change.
Frikencio, 61.5 latency is well..... sub par and needs work 
Now if I could only figure how I got all Bold text lol







*


----------



## Frikencio

The Sandman said:


> @Pilotasso @Frikencio* from what I've learned you both may benefit from playing/lowering with CLDO VDDP, CCD and IOD (.860, .900, 1.020 to start)
> It may surprise you.
> I also learned you'll see better performance with GDM enabled if you use even values for primaries (15 to 16 or 14) as GDM enabled will auto correct.
> For me 16 is faster than 15.
> You can see the performance increase running YCruncher Pi 2.5B benchmark (opt 7) before and after the value change.
> Frikencio, 61.5 latency is well..... sub par and needs work
> Now if I could only figure how I got all Bold text lol
> 
> View attachment 2576356
> *


But you have 2x CCXs and also have 3800 instead of 3600.

How can I lower latency with this setup?


----------



## The Sandman

Frikencio said:


> But you have 2x CCXs and also have 3800 instead of 3600.
> 
> How can I lower latency with this setup?


Same memory kit at 3600MHz with minimal tuning (attachment) basically 6 primaries and tRFC manually entered, rest on auto.
There are several 5600x and 5800x running 3600 - 3733MHz with 55 - 58ns.
It's more in the sub timings which after odd value Primaries with GDM enabled are corrected is where yours appears to be hurting IMHO.

I'd start a new profile trying lower voltages previously mentioned and giving the first post here A guide to ram overclocking on Zen 3 a good look over.
Very helpful info, especially with sub timings and how to balance/tune.


----------



## Frikencio

The Sandman said:


> Same memory kit at 3600MHz with minimal tuning (attachment) basically 6 primaries and tRFC manually entered, rest on auto.
> There are several 5600x and 5800x running 3600 - 3733MHz with 55 - 58ns.
> It's more in the sub timings which after odd value Primaries with GDM enabled are corrected is where yours appears to be hurting IMHO.
> 
> I'd start a new profile trying lower voltages previously mentioned and giving the first post here A guide to ram overclocking on Zen 3 a good look over.
> Very helpful info, especially with sub timings and how to balance/tune.
> 
> View attachment 2576369


Anything lower than I already have, throw errors in memtest.
tRFC is already 140ns
Testing CL14 flat, it gave me 60.5ns. 14-15-15 gave 61.5ns
Windows can be palying too.


----------



## Frikencio

This latency graph from Aida64 that I did shows that the extra L3 comes with a latency penalty. First 32Mb are lower latency than the next 64Mb.


----------



## mito1172

my only xmp is on. 😃


----------



## xzamples

Where do I find the ASPM settings in the bios?


----------



## mito1172

xzamples said:


> Where do I find the ASPM settings in the bios?


----------



## alasdairvfr

This is probably a stupid question but googling isn't giving me a definitive answer.

I set my memory clock to 3800 (1900x2) and my IF to 1900 but when I'm running the system, the spread spectrum has knocked my clock down to 98 so my ram is actually running at 1866 instead. My IF speed being at 1900, should I dial it down to 1866 to maintain 1:1 ratio?

Is IF affected in the same way and just not reporting or is it static set and not part of the spread spectrum?


----------



## Frikencio

Would It be a problem if you disable spread spectrum? It should improve stability.


----------



## alasdairvfr

I can and maybe I will. I did read the reason for spread spectrum is to reduce EMI noise but I don't do much work around sensitive electronics, audio etc. I was mostly wondering if infinity fabric is affected by it in the same way or not?. If it's enough to break 1:1 ratio


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Frikencio said:


> Would It be a problem if you disable spread spectrum? It should improve stability.


Where is spread spectrum in our BIOS?


----------



## Moklar

I'm having stability issues with my board (with different CPU's 1800x, 3800x, 5900x) and different ram (using only two sticks to be safe)

Most of the time it won't post and stops at seemingly random codes (most often 07), doing a CMOS clear will make it boot to BIOS, but when I restart it gets stuck again.

I'm using the initial beta BIOS that allowed for the 5000-series CPU's - will try to see if there is a new one but I doubt that is the issue.

Wonder if anyone has an idea what my problem is.

*UPDATE: reflashed the firmware and I was still having the same issues, then it suddenly works... can't really make sense of it, it will probably start acting up again at some point.

(I had 8503 BIOS and updated to 8601)*


----------



## The Sandman

Moklar said:


> I'm having stability issues with my board (with different CPU's 1800x, 3800x, 5900x) and different ram (using only two sticks to be safe)
> 
> Most of the time it won't post and stops at seemingly random codes (most often 07), doing a CMOS clear will make it boot to BIOS, but when I restart it gets stuck again.
> 
> I'm using the initial beta BIOS that allowed for the 5000-series CPU's - will try to see if there is a new one but I doubt that is the issue.
> 
> Wonder if anyone has an idea what my problem is.
> 
> *UPDATE: reflashed the firmware and I was still having the same issues, then it suddenly works... can't really make sense of it, it will probably start acting up again at some point.
> 
> (I had 8503 BIOS and updated to 8601)*


Any Q-LED lights with that 07 code?
If you haven't already checked, could this be caused by dust build up in the memory slots causing a faulty connection?
Clean the pins on the memory etc?
Double check and inspect PSU connections (pins).

This must be with the 5900x (same as me) I have no issues at all with 8503.
All i can share is the only time i see a code is when pushing a new unstable memory OC and i may get a code 8 or a repeating three beeps lol.
How is memory currently setup? Is Dram voltage manually entered?
Have you tried to boot using only one stick?
You could test for a bad memory slot with one stick also.
I'm curious which memory kit you're running.


----------



## Lurcher99

The Sandman said:


> Any Q-LED lights with that 07 code?
> If you haven't already checked, could this be caused by dust build up in the memory slots causing a faulty connection?
> Clean the pins on the memory etc?
> Double check and inspect PSU connections (pins).
> 
> This must be with the 5900x (same as me) I have no issues at all with 8503.
> All i can share is the only time i see a code is when pushing a new unstable memory OC and i may get a code 8 or a repeating three beeps lol.
> How is memory currently setup? Is Dram voltage manually entered?
> Have you tried to boot using only one stick?
> You could test for a bad memory slot with one stick also.
> I'm curious which memory kit you're running.


Exactly same isssues I used to had when installed 5800x this summer. Most of the time, Q-Led 07 Code.

Then I've used compressed air to clean complete motherboard, every single pci slot / memory slots and rechecked cables.
After that, I didn't have any problems with posting or faulty codes.


----------



## Moklar

The Sandman said:


> Any Q-LED lights with that 07 code?


For whatever reason it seems to consistently work now, but the memory LEDs were "passed" if that is what you were asking - for now I will leave it but I'll remember your advice if it starts acting up again.

Also memory is set to DOCP (XMP) and it works just fine, I remember back in the day you had to set the voltage manually since it would only apply the timings.


----------



## alasdairvfr

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Where is spread spectrum in our BIOS?


It seems to be missing now. It was there at one point a few years back but I think it's been removed.


----------



## Mech0z

Do this board support 5800x3d with the newest bios?


----------



## Frikencio

Yes, make sure you cmos reset and update then cmos reset again.



Mech0z said:


> Do this board support 5800x3d with the newest bios?


----------



## niki4xxxxx

Hi everyone, 

Thinking of increasing my RAM to 128GB. Can you please advise whether any sticks will do or I have to seek for a specific ones? Been reading this thread from time to time, but haven't noticed anyone using that much RAM. And found only one guy here who boasted he installed 128GB RAM of corsair, and another one on some other forum (do not remember the manufacturer). Officially, MB supports only 64GB maximum, so I have some doubts here. 

Sticks I chose: either 2 x Patriot Viper Steel PVS464G300C6K or 1 x Kingston FURY Renegade [KF432C16RBK4/128] (the last one is cheaper).


----------



## harrysun

Ryzen 2 (e.g.3950x) was the first one with 128GB RAM support. This is the reason why only 64GB were advertised (and never changed again).

The Kingston FURY Renegade will use SK-Hynix ram chips. And because it's a 4 module kit I would go with it instead of PVS464G300C6K with 2 modules on this T-topology board.


----------



## john1000

128GB RAM support goes back to 400 series motherboards. I bought the corsair and paired it with my Asus Prime X370-Pro. I bought the corsair because that's all I could find that was tested with Ryzen. It turns out that since the memory controller is on the CPU, the motherboard doesn't matter much. Once I found someone who had tested 128GB on an A320 board, I knew it would work with X370. I suppose the only trouble you could get into is getting something with timing specs that's to fast for the Crosshair VI's layout. My memory is only 2666 at cl16 (best set I could find back then.) I had a 2700x and upgraded it to a 5950x during the summer. I never tried these sticks on my Crossfair VI, so I can't give you more direct advice. Good luck.


----------



## xzamples

mito1172 said:


> View attachment 2577301





mito1172 said:


> View attachment 2577301


Where are you looking? because this is all I see in my BIOS


----------



## Lurcher99

xzamples said:


> Where are you looking? because this is all I see in my BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler


It's in APM Configuration submenu, look there!


----------



## Frikencio

How could I disable fTPM in this board? It auto enabled by default even if I select discrete.


----------



## MAFIAA

So...ummm, I thought it was supposed to be hard to OC 5800x3d?

I just did the relevant bios settings, a little + core offset for stability, set bclck to 104, pbo -20 and it's running 4.6 all core on avx2 at under 110W. She's plenty cool on air.
You can't get much lazier than this. CPU Z score 650/4735.

I think I'd be satisfied if I can get it to 4.7. $110 motherboard that's old as ****. Hilarious.


----------



## ocisdead

Frikencio said:


> How could I disable fTPM in this board? It auto enabled by default even if I select discrete.


Go into the menu directly above the fTPM option in the bios labeled "trusted computing" and then inside that menu you can change security device support to disabled.


----------



## F3r0x

Is the Ryzen dram calculator still relevant if running a 5800x3d in the c6h? I recently upgraded and am having trouble tuning my ram. I have 2x 8gb Gskill F4-3600c16d-8gtzr modules. They are samsung b die. It runs stable set manually to 3600 c16 with all timings matched to the docp profile but if I try to set 3600 safe or fast timings from the dram calculator it won't even post. Fclock is manually set to 1800mhz, manually set dram/dram boot voltage, manually set proc odt to 40, also tried 43.6, cad_bus set to 24,20,24,24. 

With xmp/docp settings I get 71ms latency in the aida64extreme memory cache bench.


----------



## Frikencio

What DRAM voltage?



F3r0x said:


> Is the Ryzen dram calculator still relevant if running a 5800x3d in the c6h? I recently upgraded and am having trouble tuning my ram. I have 2x 8gb Gskill F4-3600c16d-8gtzr modules. They are samsung b die. It runs stable set manually to 3600 c16 with all timings matched to the docp profile but if I try to set 3600 safe or fast timings from the dram calculator it won't even post. Fclock is manually set to 1800mhz, manually set dram/dram boot voltage, manually set proc odt to 40, also tried 43.6, cad_bus set to 24,20,24,24.
> 
> With xmp/docp settings I get 71ms latency in the aida64extreme memory cache bench.


----------



## F3r0x

Frikencio said:


> What DRAM voltage?


1.36v as suggested by the dram calculator.


----------



## Frikencio

Use 1.45v DRAM and 1.1 VSOC


LLC AUTO 




F3r0x said:


> 1.36v as suggested by the dram calculator.


----------



## F3r0x

Frikencio said:


> Use 1.45v DRAM and 1.1 VSOC
> 
> 
> LLC AUTO


Thanks. I'll give that a try.


----------



## The Sandman

F3r0x said:


> Is the Ryzen dram calculator still relevant if running a 5800x3d in the c6h? I recently upgraded and am having trouble tuning my ram. I have 2x 8gb Gskill F4-3600c16d-8gtzr modules. They are samsung b die. It runs stable set manually to 3600 c16 with all timings matched to the docp profile but if I try to set 3600 safe or fast timings from the dram calculator it won't even post. Fclock is manually set to 1800mhz, manually set dram/dram boot voltage, manually set proc odt to 40, also tried 43.6, cad_bus set to 24,20,24,24.
> 
> With xmp/docp settings I get 71ms latency in the aida64extreme memory cache bench.


RDC is not the tool for gen 3
Take a look here A guide to ram overclocking on Zen 3 
The 1st post is loaded with helpful material to help get you started.

Try VSOC (1.1 ish), CLDO VDDP (.850), CCD (.900), IOD (1.020) to start out with
GDM Enabled RTT's 7/3/1 24/20/24/24
GDM Disabled try RTT's 7/0/5, Cad_Bus dependent on 1T or 2T

This is my current daily driver (still working that damn 1T)


----------



## shpeki

MAFIAA said:


> So...ummm, I thought it was supposed to be hard to OC 5800x3d?
> 
> I just did the relevant bios settings, a little + core offset for stability, set bclck to 104, pbo -20 and it's running 4.6 all core on avx2 at under 110W. She's plenty cool on air.
> You can't get much lazier than this. CPU Z score 650/4735.
> 
> I think I'd be satisfied if I can get it to 4.7. $110 motherboard that's old as ****. Hilarious.


How did you enable PBO? In my bios amd overclocking menu is greyed out(where is located PBO if I remember correct).
I set + core offset, bclck to 105, ram to 3600, singlecore boost is 4672. 
Cpuz scores - 618/6381


----------



## mito1172

shpeki said:


> How did you enable PBO? In my bios amd overclocking menu is greyed out(where is located PBO if I remember correct).
> I set + core offset, bclck to 105, ram to 3600, singlecore boost is 4672.
> Cpuz scores - 618/6381


1








2








3


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

IOD (1.020) & CCD (0.997) can help with cold boot at 3800MHz


----------



## shpeki

mito1172 said:


> 1


Thank you, unfortunately I don't have this menu.  
But nevertheless I was able to clock the 5800x3D to 4777 single core, 43XX all core.


----------



## The Sandman

shpeki said:


> Thank you, unfortunately I don't have this menu.
> But nevertheless I was able to clock the 5800x3D to 4777 single core, 43XX all core.


I see in the CHVIII thread someone is modding BIOS for PBO and 5800X3D ASUS ROG X570 Crosshair VIII Overclocking &amp...
Not sure if it would be of any help but thought I'd share.


----------



## mito1172

shpeki said:


> Thank you, unfortunately I don't have this menu.
> But nevertheless I was able to clock the 5800x3D to 4777 single core, 43XX all core.


Is your motherboard not c6h?


----------



## macxell

Yes it is, but is not the same CPU, you have in your profile Ryzen 7 5700x, we do not have this option in our bios for Ryzen 7 5800x3D


----------



## shpeki

mito1172 said:


> Is your motherboard not c6h?


Yes it is but I had a impression that you have 5800x3D as well. PBO and overclock are disabled for 5800x3D from AMD. 
Anyway there is another paths to overclock 5800x3D, I'm happy for now 4777 single core boost, 43XX all core, flare-x 3600 @ 18. I'll continue optimizing.


----------



## shpeki

The Sandman said:


> I see in the CHVIII thread someone is modding BIOS for PBO and 5800X3D ASUS ROG X570 Crosshair VIII Overclocking &amp...
> Not sure if it would be of any help but thought I'd share.


Thank you, I'll check.


----------



## mito1172

shpeki said:


> Yes it is but I had a impression that you have 5800x3D as well. PBO and overclock are disabled for 5800x3D from AMD.
> Anyway there is another paths to overclock 5800x3D, I'm happy for now 4777 single core boost, 43XX all core, flare-x 3600 @ 18. I'll continue optimizing.


yes I have a 5700X processor. I didn't know you had pbo off for 5800x3d


----------



## mito1172

macxell said:


> Yes it is, but is not the same CPU, you have in your profile Ryzen 7 5700x, we do not have this option in our bios for Ryzen 7 5800x3D


I didn't know you had pbo off for 5800x3d


----------



## Cellar Dweller

Update: Latest AMD Chipset Drivers released. 4.11.15.342 



https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Im still on AMD Chipset Software v.3.09.01.140
Best Latency and very stable, no need to upgrade IMhO.
Guys check Latency in Aida 

Note:
Im @ 3800MHz CL16


----------



## MAFIAA

shpeki said:


> How did you enable PBO? In my bios amd overclocking menu is greyed out(where is located PBO if I remember correct).
> I set + core offset, bclck to 105, ram to 3600, singlecore boost is 4672.
> Cpuz scores - 618/6381


CBS>NBIO>XFR. It really doesn't do any good except for just basic PBO OC, b/c once I hit one of the limits, it restarts PC instantly! Very bizarre behavior. It's not overriding PPT, TDC or EDC that I can tell. Idk what's going on. Temps are plenty cool (I haven't seen Tdie over low 70s).

My OC: Bclck 104.2, Vcore 1.26875v, SoC 1.06250v (chip and Fclck dependent), PLL 1.9v, LLC is 3 or 4?, XFR auto-scalar disabled, PBOtuner -16. Everything else on auto. CO brings low load Vcore down to 1.22 or so and LLC sags MT down to 1.23 ish.
4,637 Mhz actual MT clock.

Make sure to have your fclck synced with ram.

CPUZ is now 655/6778. Any less V and won't pass stress test. I'm at the amperage limit?
Don't have windows bloated, b/c it'll make the scores unreliable, and you won't know if what your tweaking is working.


----------



## xzamples

Lurcher99 said:


> It's in APM Configuration submenu, look there!


I need to configure my BIOS because of this https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000092564/graphics.html


----------



## insiDisReaL

Hello all, I can't believe this thread is still going over 5 years later! I used to participate in this thread back in 2017 

I just upgraded my RAM and will be upgrading from my R5 1600 to a 5800X. 

I just installed 32GB (16x2) 3600Mhz CL18 Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro RAM.

Does anyone have a link to a post that shares the optimal timings and voltages for this kit? 

I ran it at 3600/1.35v 18-22-22-25-42 and it ran great, so I rebooted and tried 3600/1.45 16-20-20-auto-40 (saw this recommended on another site) and it ran fine for an hour or so and then crashed. Each reboot after it would crash. I went back to the stock timings and voltage and it continued to crash. I then set my bios to default and then changed the RAM speed to 3600 but left the timing to auto (which sets the timings to 24-25-25-58-83). The PC is running fine now but I'm hoping there is a good setup where I can squeeze the maximum out of this RAM kit. 

Thanks.


----------



## The Sandman

insiDisReaL said:


> Hello all, I can't believe this thread is still going over 5 years later! I used to participate in this thread back in 2017
> 
> I just upgraded my RAM and will be upgrading from my R5 1600 to a 5800X.
> 
> I just installed 32GB (16x2) 3600Mhz CL18 Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro RAM.
> 
> Does anyone have a link to a post that shares the optimal timings and voltages for this kit?
> 
> I ran it at 3600/1.35v 18-22-22-25-42 and it ran great, so I rebooted and tried 3600/1.45 16-20-20-auto-40 (saw this recommended on another site) and it ran fine for an hour or so and then crashed. Each reboot after it would crash. I went back to the stock timings and voltage and it continued to crash. I then set my bios to default and then changed the RAM speed to 3600 but left the timing to auto (which sets the timings to 24-25-25-58-83). The PC is running fine now but I'm hoping there is a good setup where I can squeeze the maximum out of this RAM kit.
> 
> Thanks.


Take a look here A guide to ram overclocking on Zen 3 
It's a real good place to start.


----------



## Mech0z

My GoogleFoo is failing me, do it make sense to enable resizeable bar on an Ryzen 3600? Just got a 6600 (Non XT) found some very old thread where it decreased performance


----------



## Lurcher99

xzamples said:


> I need to configure my BIOS because of this https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000092564/graphics.html


Yea, I understand you... 
...did you find APM configuration menu in bios and apply ASPM native mode?


----------



## piri

Hello people, I have access to purchase this motherboard and I have a ryzen 7 5700G, I have read that this APUs can reach very high memory speeds, like 4133hz easy on dual rank dual chanel B-die kits with great timmings, will this motherboard allow me to reach so good speeds or I would have to go to x470 or x570 motherboards? soz the bad english hope you get it


----------



## ortizjammet

piri said:


> Hello people, I have access to purchase this motherboard and I have a ryzen 7 5700G, I have read that this APUs can reach very high memory speeds, like 4133hz easy on dual rank dual chanel B-die kits with great timmings, will this motherboard allow me to reach so good speeds or I would have to go to x470 or x570 motherboards? soz the bad english hope you get it








Memory Frequency overclocking records @ HWBOT


Overclocking records




hwbot.org





check this, seems 4133 is surpassed


----------



## LicSqualo

Hi guys, just swapped today from my "old" 1700 to a new 5800X3D, simply swapping the CPU this morning, same bios (8601). No issues at all, fist boot all ok. 
Thanks Asus and Amd. Nice work. 
Now I'm tweaking the ram. First boot to 3600 MHz (with cas25, all auto). Immediately, at first bios check. 2nd boot to 3600 with some tweakings as cas16, now 3800 with cas 16 and some other timings tweaking (as my previous settings for 3500MHz cas13 with Ryzen 1700). 

I'm hoping for a IF 2000 MHz and ram 4000MHz


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

^^ Try to go for the sweet spot @ 3800CL16 or 14
Remember that in normal Ryzen the MC is not like those in APUs.
go for 54-57ns it will be enough for gaming im 100% sure


----------



## CathodeD

I'm going to buy 5950x and have 2x first image then 2x second image which bios version would you suggest for me to have stable system? Thanks in advance!


----------



## mito1172

CathodeD said:


> I'm going to buy 5950x and have 2x first image then 2x second image which bios version would you suggest for me to have stable system? Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 2586898
> View attachment 2586899


latest bios Version 8601


----------



## xzamples

Lurcher99 said:


> Yea, I understand you...
> ...did you find APM configuration menu in bios and apply ASPM native mode?


No, I can't find it.


----------



## CathodeD

After bios update to 8601 my q code is 33, i used to get 24 or 40, any idea what is wrong?


----------



## zzztopzzz

Late to the party on this, but I have a NIB CH VI and have just installed it in a new Lian II Mesh case. I will be using a 5900X and 64GB of GSkill. But here's the catch; the OS will be W7 Pro. The why is why not?, I love W7 and have a while bunch of DX11 games that I like to run on that platform. Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## shockGG

xzamples said:


> No, I can't find it.


Advanced --> PCI Subsystem Settings -> PCI Express Settings -> ASPM Support

I don't remember if PCI Express Settings is hidden by default, if it is, let me know which version of the Crosshair VI (Hero [non-WiFi or WiFi?] or Extreme) you have and I can try to unhide it for you.

The options for ASPM here are Force L0s - "Force all links to L0s state" Auto - "BIOS auto configure" and Disabled - "Disables ASPM" so I'm not sure if just setting Auto will behave the way you want.


----------



## CathodeD

Shabbo said:


> So i guess im now on bios 6201 and i am wondering can i just update it 8601 directly or do i need to update 1 by 1 what are your experiences?
> 
> and just to make sure my new cpu will come in cuple of days. So can i still run 1800x on newest bios
> 
> thanks


I updated from 6001 to 8601 and still able to use my 1800x few days ago, but there is strange behaviour with q code of asus which shows 33 instead of 40 or 24 though everything is working

Just to be sure you can make 2 usb with your current bios and 8601 but i doubt you will get a problem just from updatingto 8601


----------



## The Sandman

Shabbo said:


> Now what should i do i cant rewert bios back couse i get stuters that may brick mbo?


You could try 8503 by using Bios Flashback option page 2-13 in manual.
There's no reason you can't go back.
I'm still on 8503 with a 5900x and for me best Bios so far.

To be honest this is one of the few I've heard having issues.
Depending how you set up any old OC be sure NOT to just re-enter old settings, you'll need to make changes with these newer Bios' and retest.

Also be sure to clear CMOS before flashing Bios (both before and after)
Too many changes in later Bios so count on making a few changes, probably memory settings giving you grief.


----------



## Cellar Dweller

Did you try going to Exit and picking "Optimized Defaults" and then trying that within windows. Why would it be showing 4 keyboards and 2 mice? That's weird. I would try with all usb devices unplugged then once windows is up try plugging them in one at a time.


----------



## The Sandman

Shabbo said:


> For keyboard and mice i dont know but it did that even beffore update


Have you tried to simply re-flash the Bios after clearing CMOS?
In other words try flashing 8601 once again
Perhaps you just got a bum flash


----------



## The Sandman

Shabbo said:


> I will try it if this one boots okay, my power went out after flashbacking the bios and entering to windows


You may want to re-download Bios file/rename etc.
Just a thought.


----------



## The Sandman

Shabbo said:


> update it crashed once with error code 8
> i was playing game with open opera discord and spotify then music just started like bzzzzzzzzz and it crashed with black screen
> 
> after that it didnt happen again
> 
> is this normal w
> why is tdp so high is that for whole system or only processor
> 
> View attachment 2587983


My guess it's just Core Temp displaying incorrectly.
I had to dig deep for a SS of my 1800x lol
3924MHz at 49 minutes full load mine ran a max of 160w
Monitor using HWInfo64, core temp in known to be well... undesirable









Plus if you feel the need (I do) you can offset the values in HWInfo to match what you read on the ProBelt Points on the mobo (page 1-32 in manual)
My mobo varies a lot between actual DMM readings and SW due to Super IO Chip.
More on that topic by The Stilt if you're interested ROG Crosshair VI overclocking thread


----------



## zzztopzzz

Shabbo said:


> so it crushed again to sum it up everything worked fine until i updated bios to version 8601 i think (im curently on r7 1800x and updated bios till my 5900x arrives)
> on 8601 it was freezing constantly when i booted up to windows so i went back one bios version to 8503 and seemed pretty stable but it powerd of with qcode 8 not 08 just 8 after that i booted again with no problems did 20 mins cb23 and heaven benchmarks and it did not crash today again after cold boot it crushed with code 8 and after that i booted it was normal again...
> 
> does anybody know what is the problem is it because 8503 is made to support 5000series and is unstable with my 1800x or is something else?


Possibly RAM is the thing I would look into. I'm just about ready to fire my CH6 up with a 5900X and W7.


----------



## Syldon

Shabbo said:


> so it crushed again to sum it up everything worked fine until i updated bios to version 8601 i think (im curently on r7 1800x and updated bios till my 5900x arrives)
> on 8601 it was freezing constantly when i booted up to windows so i went back one bios version to 8503 and seemed pretty stable but it powerd of with qcode 8 not 08 just 8 after that i booted again with no problems did 20 mins cb23 and heaven benchmarks and it did not crash today again after cold boot it crushed with code 8 and after that i booted it was normal again...
> 
> does anybody know what is the problem is it because 8503 is made to support 5000series and is unstable with my 1800x or is something else?


Is your Dram voltage meant to be at 1.17v?


----------



## Darkcon

Shabbo said:


> How do i clear coms just pres buton on back of my mbo
> 
> So the issue is i get in windows it works fine for like minute but then frezzes


its the 3600mhz ram, the crosshair hero vi sets SOC and ram voltage higher than it reports and too high on auto, and much higher than it needs
at auto it was giving 1.091v-1.110v soc when using 3600mhz xmp and 1.370v to my ram kit, my ram kit does NOT like extra voltage to be stable

for my c6h I had to set something like 1.030v on SOC and 1.330v on ram to get my ripjaw 5 3600mhz kit to work at 3600mhz
on the c6h with faster than 3200mhz ram kits in dual channel(put them in slot 2 and 4 counting from the cpu to the edge of the board, this is also important)
if you set xmp to its rated 3600mhz speed and you get a random freeze or black screen restart, you need less SOC voltage
if you get bluescreens you need more

start at 1.050v soc voltage and work your way down in 0.020v increments, be careful what you type here, you don't want to blow your cpu by putting in a bad voltage make sure its 1.050 NOT 1.500

other option is to just set xmp on then set it manually to 3200mhz which is usually rock solid stable on all c6h boards


----------



## xAD3r1ty

do you guys think the vi hero is enough to drive a 7900xtx at pci 3.0 16x?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

xAD3r1ty said:


> do you guys think the vi hero is enough to drive a 7900xtx at pci 3.0 16x?


NP


----------



## Neoony

xAD3r1ty said:


> do you guys think the vi hero is enough to drive a 7900xtx at pci 3.0 16x?


Dont see why not
I guess it should basically work in any MB where it fits to the slot (well at least pcie 3.0)
However old

I guess PCIE slot is pretty much the only compatibility thing when it comes to MB and GPU
MB does not really "drive" the GPU
If the Slot is PCIE 3.0, then its gonna work on those speeds, no matter the MB (maybe some details might matter about the general MB design)

But correct me if I am wrong


----------



## Darkcon

Neoony said:


> I guess PCIE slot is pretty much the only compatibility thing when it comes to MB and GPU
> MB does not really "drive" the GPU
> If the Slot is PCIE 3.0, then its gonna work on those speeds, no matter the MB (maybe some details might matter about the general MB design)


unless there is some sort of bug with the bios on the board, then yes, it will work great

hell C6H used to have PCIE 4..amd said "NO BAD AIB'S NO PCIE 4 ON X370 BOARDS, BANNED" and disabled pcie4 in the encrypted agesa code blob to stop PCIE4, I think 7401 is the last C6H bios with PCIE4, so if you have a 3000 series ryzen you can still pcie4 it up


----------



## mito1172

CathodeD said:


> After bios update to 8601 my q code is 33, i used to get 24 or 40, any idea what is wrong?


With the 1800x processor installed, I had 33 codes as well. but when I installed 5700x, the q code became AA, this is the correct code. 24 q code obsolete current code AA. 
Note: Code 33 will work if your processor is the first generation.


----------



## zzztopzzz

mito1172 said:


> With the 1800x processor installed, I had 33 codes as well. but when I installed 5700x, the q code became AA, this is the correct code. 24 q code obsolete current code AA.
> Note: Code 33 will work if your processor is the first generation.


What's the bottom line - did it POST & boot?


----------



## mito1172

zzztopzzz said:


> What's the bottom line - did it POST & boot?


yes there was no problem.  5700x is the smoothest processor on this card in my opinion.


----------



## zzztopzzz

mito1172 said:


> yes there was no problem.  5700x is the smoothest processor on this card in my opinion.


I'm in the process of installing a 5900X and as soon as my 4090 arrives next week, it'll get a 3080Ti. Going to be one hot W7 rig. (hopefully)


----------



## mito1172

zzztopzzz said:


> I'm in the process of installing a 5900X and as soon as my 4090 arrives next week, it'll get a 3080Ti. Going to be one hot W7 rig. (hopefully)


i hope everything goes well.  install w 10 i think.


----------



## zzztopzzz

mito1172 said:


> i hope everything goes well.  install w 10 i think.


No W10/W11 as this is a W7 gamer for all my DX11 games and below. Kind of like a ongoing project. It does run DX11 ported CP77 okay with the Ryzen 3600.


----------



## mito1172

zzztopzzz said:


> No W10/W11 as this is a W7 gamer for all my DX11 games and below. Kind of like a ongoing project. It does run DX11 ported CP77 okay with the Ryzen 3600.


I understand.


----------



## Syldon

Shabbo said:


> guys can u help me
> i just put my 5900x enabled pbo -20
> i get 40c doing nothing idle but if i just open opera or something it rockets to 70c for like 10 seconds
> in cinebench r23 i got areound 21000 multicore score with max temp of 71
> at operating as it needs or i missed something?
> View attachment 2589385


Check your cooling. I would unseat the cooler and see what is underneath. Plastic protector is the usual culprit with this. 

If it isn't this then what paste/cooler are you using ?


----------



## The Sandman

Shabbo said:


> seems 2 programs show different temp to


Exactly... this is why I recommended you give HWInfo64 a try as most of us here have found it's the most accurate.
Also, there are multiple sensors which you'll be able see with HWInfo, hence may be what you seeing now (temp differences) as different utilities choose different sensors which can be confusing.
On HWInfo read "CPU CCD1 + CCD2 (Tdie)" for correct CPU temp, and "CPU Core Voltage (SV12 TFN)" for correct Core Voltage.

Included a snip of mine to help put you ease on the spikes, what you described sounds normal to me.


----------



## The Sandman

Shabbo said:


> can you check does this seems fine, and can u give me advice how to lover fan noise


From what I can "see" nothing appears obviously out of place.
Without knowing the actual Bios settings (which on auto/manual etc.) you're running or seeing stress test results I couldn't say a lot more.
Iirc didn't you say you lowered CO to -20? 
Have you run any tests? Y-Cruncher or CoreCycler
Post a snip with HWInfo and Y-Cruncher perhaps? It'll tell us something.
PBO2 Tuner is also VERY helpfull along with ZenTimings


For fan control you're entering another learning curve lol
It takes time/testing, some trial & error and re-entering Bios more than a few times.
I combine my stress testing with fan curve changes as much as possible.

Depending on fan type PWM or DC enter what you have for each header and run the "Auto Tuner"
Than play with the "Fan Step up/Down". A simple delay in the ramping up of the fan (mine is at 31.9) but it will depend entirely on your system/temps etc.
I started with the loudest one first and worked my way down.
After that it's a matter to find each fan/headers temp/rpm balance to suit your needs.

It drove me crazy for the longest time (months of testing) but I now have exactly what I want to control noise and temps. 
You'll need to find your own method to the madness 
I will say... you can't always make a direct adjustment to common logic, sometimes you'll need to lower this to make that go higher or vise versa if that makes any sense.
Welcome to Fan Control

Out of time, even The Sandman needs his sleep lol
good luck and if i can assist further just shout back.


----------



## Syldon

Shabbo said:


> can you check does this seems fine, and can u give me advice how to lover fan noise


Those Temps are normal as the guy says. HWinfo is the business for diagnosing sensor information. This is my rested readout









V's a full screen dump when running a stress test.









As for fan control, Jaytwocents did a video on some software a while back. It works quite well. You can play with fan speeds and their effectiveness with that.


----------



## Syldon

You have 62c with PBO offset enabled. What is it without ? It is not unusual for your cpu to spike for short periods.
You also do not need to produce the screen shots with your phone. You can save all of your bios settings in text format under the profile options here.









bios settings 5950.txt this is my lazy set up. You will need a usb stick inserted that is formatted to fat32.
If you wish to take a screen shot then press F12. It will dump a screenie to the same usb stick.








You can adjust fan curve by number under q fan control set up. The reason I posted the video regarding software is that all AM4 crosshair boards have had issues in the past where the fan curve just does not apply. Hopefully you do not see that issue.


----------



## xAD3r1ty

ryzen master shows average temperature, not the actual one, that's why it differs from hwinfo64


----------



## Pilotasso

Some Christmas upgrades. Out went the 1080Ti and in Strix 4090. Was looking for the TUFF 7900XTX but that was out of stock, I found this one on stock and likely mis-priced by mistake by the store staff (500€ below normal price making it the cheapest partner card). Still very expensive.








Old card VS new: spot the differences! 😆








Fun fact: today while installing this card (would also be valid for the 7900XTX) I learned that converting my NVME boot drive from MBT partition to GPT is a requirement to make resizable bar to work. Otherwise OS will not boot.


----------



## The Sandman

Shabbo said:


> so i got this after running Y-Cruncher for 40 mins
> 
> it said i passed everything but i got 2 spikes for like milisecond on 90c
> 
> i think it couse my pbo v is on auto i will send u my bios setings in a moment


Here is my Bios Text File
Look it over, this is only to give you an idea of what needs adjusting and may shed a little light on the fan curve.

Notice a few settings are also entered under the AMD OCing (PBO, VDDG CCD and IOD)
Pay attention to SOC, CLDO VDDP, VDDG CCD and IOD voltages this is a good starting point and probably lower than what you currently have if on Auto and may help lower temps and give more headroom.

I run Bios 8503 as I have way to many hours/days invested in my fan curve and don't see any reason to update to latest for my needs.

GDMon122022_setting.txt


----------



## alasdairvfr

Pilotasso said:


> Some Christmas upgrades. Out went the 1080Ti and in Strix 4090. Was looking for the TUFF 7900XTX but that was out of stock, I found this one on stock and likely mis-priced by mistake by the store staff (500€ below normal price making it the cheapest partner card). Still very expensive.


Wow thats a deal! Congrats, Christmas came early for you getting a Strix that cheap.

At full price its hard to recommend the Strix though, I find the 4090s aren't really binned so the really expensive Strix has minimal advantage and has equal chance for poor silicon compared to the other AIBs. The cooler and power delivery are probably the best, just matters less since they are all decent this time around.


----------



## Pilotasso

Well not cheap 😆 , but "cheaper" for context, In north America, you get them ~2000$, here you have to add like 500 on top of that or more LOL. Mine was 2200€ but normal asking price here is like 2500-2700€.


----------



## alasdairvfr

Pilotasso said:


> Well not cheap 😆 , but "cheaper" for context, In north America, you get them ~2000$, here you have to add like 500 on top of that or more LOL. Mine was 2200€ but normal asking price here is like 2500-2700€.


Well, I'm in Canada so my Gigabyte Gaming OC cost me $2250 CAD (plus tax) where the Strix would be ~$2800. That is if you are lucky enough to find one lol.


----------



## xAD3r1ty

Pilotasso said:


> Well not cheap 😆 , but "cheaper" for context, In north America, you get them ~2000$, here you have to add like 500 on top of that or more LOL. Mine was 2200€ but normal asking price here is like 2500-2700€.


where are you from? uk? i got mine for 1700 euro, i think at 2200 you still got ripped off


----------



## Pilotasso

Not from UK, that's my VPN messing with this site. I'm from EU, if I try to buy from outside i'll just get taxed into oblivion. Not really possible to get one at that price here.


----------



## Ramad

There is a sleep bug in the latest 2 BIOS that supports Ryzen 5000. 

1. Using FCLK=UCLK=MCLK, If you use the sleep function then wake up the PC, the motherboard will reset UCLK to ½MCLK, means, will reset to UCLK==MCLK/2 setting in the BIOS rather than UCLK==MCLK. 

2. Using PBO, the CPU will not boost any longer after waking up from sleep.

It seems to me that, the motherboard does not preserve AGESA settings that are under "AMD Overclocking" during sleep.

BIOS 8503 is a beta BIOS, which means that it's provided "as is", but BIOS 8601 is official so it needs to be fixed.


----------



## Mech0z

Do 8601 allow SAM on 3000 cpus?


----------



## Disc0

Mech0z said:


> Do 8601 allow SAM on 3000 cpus?


Yes.


----------



## Mech0z

Disc0 said:


> Yes.


Sweet, will have to redial in my ram oc then, after I got a 6600 XT instead of 570 I should gain a bit from it


----------



## SlayerKFG

Hi, every time I boot up my PC after several hours the bios goes into safe mode for no reason at all. I have a completely stable overclock running for more than 6 months and this came up out of the blue with no particular reason.
And as I said it only happens after several hours of shutdown, trying new frequencies on memory doesn't solve the problem and I already did CMOS clear by removing the battery.
As anyone experience something similar?


----------



## xAD3r1ty

Pilotasso said:


> Some Christmas upgrades. Out went the 1080Ti and in Strix 4090. Was looking for the TUFF 7900XTX but that was out of stock, I found this one on stock and likely mis-priced by mistake by the store staff (500€ below normal price making it the cheapest partner card). Still very expensive.
> View attachment 2589722
> 
> Old card VS new: spot the differences! 😆
> View attachment 2589723
> 
> Fun fact: today while installing this card (would also be valid for the 7900XTX) I learned that converting my NVME boot drive from MBT partition to GPT is a requirement to make resizable bar to work. Otherwise OS will not boot.


how is the performance of the 4090 at pci 3.0?


----------



## alasdairvfr

xAD3r1ty said:


> how is the performance of the 4090 at pci 3.0?


You didn't ask me but I have the C6H and an x570 Taichi. I have had the card in both with the same CPU/memory (5950x/3800CL16) and going from PCIE3->4 was the expected 2% or so. My primary gaming system is now the x570 board for a number of reasons - needed more nvme slots, and using PCIE slots for storage played havoc on my # of lanes available to the GPU, also PBO on this board was always really squirrely, had to really work it to get a decent balance between SC and MC clocks. The PCIE4 was just icing on the cake.

All in all the leap from a 3090/ti to a 4090 is like 40 times greater than the bump from PCIE3 to 4. But if like me you find a used x570 board for cheap and want any of the other benefits, it might be worth it to ride the final wave of AM4 if you have a little money to spare.

My C6H is living out its retirement in my fileserver/ML rig, running my old 3900XT and 3080ti and like 20 kilos of hard drives


----------



## ocisdead

xAD3r1ty said:


> how is the performance of the 4090 at pci 3.0?


----------



## xAD3r1ty

Nice


alasdairvfr said:


> You didn't ask me but I have the C6H and an x570 Taichi. I have had the card in both with the same CPU/memory (5950x/3800CL16) and going from PCIE3->4 was the expected 2% or so. My primary gaming system is now the x570 board for a number of reasons - needed more nvme slots, and using PCIE slots for storage played havoc on my # of lanes available to the GPU, also PBO on this board was always really squirrely, had to really work it to get a decent balance between SC and MC clocks. The PCIE4 was just icing on the cake.
> 
> All in all the leap from a 3090/ti to a 4090 is like 40 times greater than the bump from PCIE3 to 4. But if like me you find a used x570 board for cheap and want any of the other benefits, it might be worth it to ride the final wave of AM4 if you have a little money to spare.
> 
> My C6H is living out its retirement in my fileserver/ML rig, running my old 3900XT and 3080ti and like 20 kilos of hard drives


Nice,i have no reason to get a x570, my 5800x3d is very stable with a huge undervolt on this board and got 4x8gb at 3466mhz with very tight timings and i bet a x570 wouldn't even boot the ram at these timings since most boards are daisy chain and c6h is t-topology, specially 4 sticks , but i just bought a 4090 so that's why i was wondering about the performance on pci 3.0  I will undervolt the 4090 so i bet it doesnt even lose performance compared to pci 4.0


ocisdead said:


>


Thanks, will put this nearly 6y old board up to good use with a 4090 and my 5800x3d  I'm gonna undervolt anyways, so i bet undervolted you don't even lose any performance compared to pci 4.0


----------



## alasdairvfr

xAD3r1ty said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> Nice,i have no reason to get a x570, my 5800x3d is very stable with a huge undervolt on this board and got 4x8gb at 3466mhz with very tight timings and i bet a x570 wouldn't even boot the ram at these timings since most boards are daisy chain and c6h is t-topology, specially 4 sticks , but i just bought a 4090 so that's why i was wondering about the performance on pci 3.0  I will undervolt the 4090 so i bet it doesnt even lose performance compared to pci 4.0
> 
> 
> Thanks, will put this nearly 6y old board up to good use with a 4090 and my 5800x3d  I'm gonna undervolt anyways, so i bet undervolted you don't even lose any performance compared to pci 4.0


If you go on the 4090 owners thread, you will find a lot of people can do a reasonable OC with an undervolt of like 925-950mv and get stock-sometimes-better perf. Balls to the wall max voltage and power limit you can get a few more frames but its like an extra 150w for those few frames.


----------



## LicSqualo

This is mine (switched from a 1700 with 3500MHz c13 ram) at 3838/1919 (101 base clock) c15 with GDM OFF, 1t and -30 CO. Not used, until now, any sort of undervolt.
Perhaps I've to do a test.


----------



## GeorgeKps

Hmmm, should we be expecting a new AGESA version or am i too hopeful?
AMD Graphics Driver Vulnerabilities – November 2022 | AMD


----------



## nada324

Hey, i gave this motherboard to my friend, he has r5 3600 and corsair (****ty) lpx 3200mhz, D.O.C.P works randomly, sometimes it boots, others it post into safe mode, we have latest bios 8601 installed. Do you know what it could be?


----------



## zzztopzzz

nada324 said:


> Hey, i gave this motherboard to my friend, he has r5 3600 and corsair (****ty) lpx 3200mhz, D.O.C.P works randomly, sometimes it boots, others it post into safe mode, we have latest bios 8601 installed. Do you know what it could be?


I have that board and same chip and runs with no issues. I would suspect some flummoxed RAM. Possibly need to reseat the CPU. System is virtually bullet proof


----------



## Shabbo

Guys can you help me, im just wondering is this normal qled cycle for turning on pc.
just to note system seem stable with decent scores and temps in benchmarking programs

4 January 2023


----------



## xAD3r1ty

Shabbo said:


> Guys can you help me, im just wondering is this normal qled cycle for turning on pc.
> just to note system seem stable with decent scores and temps in benchmarking programs
> 
> 4 January 2023


That's okay,

Btw for anyone on the latest bios 8601 i would suggest you go back to 8503 if you see worse performance (for 5800x3d users) i found i was getting terrible CB20 scores (around 5400) from my previous 5900 on 8503 and SOTTR had way worse average FPS and some other games i noted worse fps, had the same undervolt and voltages but 8601 was overall way worse for me


----------



## ph1ber

I never thought I'd see the day! Today I went from a Ryzen 1600 to a 5800X3D ^^ My CL15 Samsung die Gskill 3600 RAM that I only ever could run 3200MHz(stable) now runs 3600MHz with low timing straight away


----------



## Shabbo

hey guys one more question 

my mbo win runs win 10 in legacy mode with mbr hdd and ssd so when i chcked for update to win 10 it says i miss secure boot
should i change my storage drives to gbt and if i do wil my bios be able to boot normaly or i need to do some stuff in bios

is anyone so kind to give me step by step after i change my sdd from mbr to gbt 

5900x/ch6


----------



## Pilotasso

this:


----------



## Shabbo

Pilotasso said:


> this:


i saw there is better way by using win tool mbr to gbt in windows without need to reinstal windows, but i gues if i doo that my legacy bios wont find gbt drive so how do i change from legacy to uefi,
i saw its not just click from legacy to uife there is some boot options and csm and something,
how do i change that and to what


----------



## Pilotasso

I did this on my machine and did not need to reinstall anything, finish watching the video.


----------



## aztech_go

Hey, I have a question:

I have 2 choices of motherboards to upgrade to Ryzen 5600. The first is Asus Crosshair VI Extreme (x370), the second is MSI MAG Tomahawk x570 or Gigabyte Aorus x570 Elite or Asus ROG Strix B550-F Gaming. They are in the same price range (about $140-150 used).

Maybe, The MSI MAG Tomahawk x570, Aorus x570 Elite, and Asus ROG Strix B550-F has slightly better VRM for Ryzen 5000 series and higher DDR4 support, while the Asus C6E has an abundance of features and more stable. So, which one is better? Thanks..


----------



## majesthion

Hi guys. I've upgraded to 5800x3d from 1700. Flashed the latest bios. But sometimes when I restart or power on my pc. It hangs. It gives the qcode 8 or 45. After the error I just restart and it boots normally. After that point pc works normally for days. No crashes, restarts, etc. Temperatures are normal. I wasn't using 4 pin CPU cable with my 1700. Should I use it now with 5800x3d? That cable was missing for my rm750x.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

majesthion said:


> Hi guys. I've upgraded to 5800x3d from 1700. Flashed the latest bios. But sometimes when I restart or power on my pc. It hangs. It gives the qcode 8 or 45. After the error I just restart and it boots normally. After that point pc works normally for days. No crashes, restarts, etc. Temperatures are normal. I wasn't using 4 pin CPU cable with my 1700. Should I use it now with 5800x3d? That cable was missing for my rm750x.


Try to rise VDDG IOD 1.024 and CCD 1.024 should help.


----------

